# One Piece: The Great Age of Piracy (2.0) Main RP Thread



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

*We gladly accept new members. 
No knowledge of One Piece needed.*​ 
In this thread, we will RP our adventures in the world of One Piece.

*Rules*
*No spamming: *At least make a paragraph.
*No Godmodding*: I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
*No long OOC conversations:* We have the OOC thread for that 
*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause. 
*Turn off your Sig:* It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. 

Bounties will be issued and raised each Saturday based on your actions in the RP.

Remember, bounties are a measure of threat to the WG,not of pure power. So destroying towns, attacking marines, etc count for more than training, beating other pirates, etc. 

About controlling other people's characters: if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die. 

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events. 

Gentlemen, the framework has been set. Go! Make crews! Live your adventures and set sail for ONE PIECE!


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2008)

Open sea- North Blue-

The sky roars as lighting strikes a angry sea. Waves strike a large cruise ship and shake it violently. ?CAPTAIN! CAPTAIN!? A man dressed in a blue and white suit busts into the navigation room of the ship. The captain stands at the helm, struggling to keep the ship under control. ?What?s going on Hadda!? He shouts to the man. ?Isn?t it obvious! We?re caught in a storm!!? Hadda braces himself in the door as the ship rocks back and forth.

?I CAN SEE THAT YA FOOL!!? The captain bellows. ?I want to know what?s going on above! The passengers, are they ok!?  He strains himself to keep the helm from getting away from him. ?They are fine sir! They?ve all been taken to the safety zone!? Hadda answers his captain. ?That?s good, Inform them to stay calm! We?ll make it out of this! I swear!? 

Outside, the raging sea quiets for a moment. The clouds quit their downpour of rain and lighting and slowly flatten out. All seems calm and the worst seems to have passed. ?That?s good.? The captain thinks to himself. ?The sea has calmed.? He takes a breath and lets go of the helm to wipe his brow. Suddenly the ship jerks to the left. ?W... what!?? the helm begins to spin wildly.

The captain doesn?t know what?s going on. He quickly runs to the window and looks out at the sea. A giant whirlpool has formed in the ocean. The ship is just a toy caught in a drain at this point. It?s too late to try and get out, it?s too late to turn away. ?Were... not going to make it....? The captain falls to his knees. The cruise ship is sucked up into the great vacuum. 

It?s been said, That the ship was used by only the wealthiest of the wealthy. And as it sank, so too did a great fortune. Those seeking a quick fortune head out to the north blue to find this ship. It?s not on the level of one piece, But only a truly brave adventurer would head to the depths of the ocean to find it....


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 5, 2008)

?SIR WHERE UNDER ATTACK -ACH!? Cried a marine has he looked down to see a sword going through him.

?Filthy scum!? muttered a  Dark hair women ?ignore us, cling to that so called justice, if that?s what you want to call the rule of those tyrants? 

?Sarah some of these men are merely doing what they think right? Said a brown haired man, his long coat and manner of dress made him look like a merchant, though the rifle slung over his solider and blade at his waist suggested a more grizzly profession.

?I tired to explain that they where wrong, but they just tried to kill me? She shrugs ?and they all came through the hall way, one by one?

?thus negating the advantage of numbers? The man continued ?I guess they wanted to take credit for killing you on their own? 

?SO it seems David? Sarah replied 

?Did you get the papers?? 

?yes, Snail phone codes, deployment times and ships assigned to the region? Sarah replied gesturing  to a satchel.

?good? Replied David has he placed a small device on the floor and depressed a button on it ?Let us go?

The trip back to the docks was uneventful, they had planned this to a time when all when there was a holiday for most staff, has they approached the ship, a frigate whose flag showed a  red phoenix against a dark purple background, a man appeared at the railing. ?David you took too long!- marine?s at the docks just got word about what happened and the fact we have not unloaded or loaded any cargo!?

?Jacob? David said to his twin brother ?you?re the captain and this ship is armored with iron, and armed with beech loading rifled guns- we fight our way out?

?I?m the Captain? He replied

?of course? 

Meanwhile back at the base a marine managed to open his eyes, he heard a faint hiss coming from the red device before him, he smelled gas and then saw a spark come from the device and a bright flash- then black. 

The Marine base exploded into pieces has the volatile gas exploded and reduced the base to rubble.

Rubble which matched the flaming wrecks of the four marine sloops in the harbor. The frigate with the flag was a mere speck on the horizon by the time help arrived.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2008)

Somewhere in the Outer Blues...
A burning pirate frigate floats in ruins. The entire deck has been ripped apart and shredded. Mangled bodies lay all over. Amid the wreckage and fiery carnage strides Lieutenant Zane Garrick. A lone Pirate lays on his knees begging and pleading. A woman cradling a small boy cowers behind the pirate in fear.

Flynn Carson Captain of the Salvation Pirates/Bounty: 1.5 Million Beri. “Please Lieutenant we haven't done anything wrong. We're just a crew of Doctors.”

Garrick: “Bah! Doctors my ass. You're a bunch of lying thieves. In my report it says you've stolen expensive Medical supplies from wealthy Noble families.”

Carson: “But we use those supplies to save people. Innocents who can't afford treatment.”

Garrick looks on with little pity: “Stealing from Nobles is a capital offense punishable by immediate execution.”

Carson: “We've saved peoples lives for god sakes...are you that heartless?”

Garrick ignores him and peers at the woman and child. “Accomplices to capital thieves also face the same maximum punishment.”

Carson puts a protective hand around his wife and son. “They're my family you can't....they're innocent!”

Garrick goes on casually as if he's having a normal conversation. “Flynn Carson by the power invested in me by the supreme authority of the World Government. I hereby sentence you to death.”

Carson: “Whu...wait you can't we deserve a trial...to be heard by a judge.”

Garrick: “This is your trial and I find you guilty.” With sudden and vicious speed, Garrick slams down his Brass Knuckled fist over the man's head. *CRUNCH!* Every bone in the mans head cracks and explodes. Carson falls to the floor like a brick.

“NOOO!” Screams Carson's wife. She flies at Garrick in a rage and starts beating at his chest with her fists. The young boy sits petrified, crying and wailing. Garrick quickly tosses the woman into a pile of wreckage where she lands in a heap.

“Striking an officer of the supreme Marine Headquarters is also a capital offense. You've just increased your sentence from life imprisonment to death.” Garrick calmly strides away leaving the boy and the wailing child.

“Wait! You can't leave us on this burning boat we'll die”

“That's the point.” Garrick casually walks over to the railing and leaps into his personal water craft. Two horrified Marines sit in the boat. “Well what are you ninnies gaping at lets get back to the ship. We have places to go.”

“You Bastard.... I hope you burn in hell!!!” the woman screams from the burning railing.

“Another victory for the Marines!” Garrick smiles and feels good. The way he always does when Justice has been served. Absolute Justice that is.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 5, 2008)

Has the ship left a hot air balloon above the city dropped its cargo, papers with the following text:

Declaration of Independence

When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume, among the Powers of the Earth, the separate and equal Station to which the Laws of Nature and laws of logic entitle them, a decent Respect to the Opinions of Mankind requires that they should declare the Causes which impel them to the Separation.


We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.

That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security.


Such has been the patient sufferance of these People; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The history of the current leadership  is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these people. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world.

The Government has made a Nobility, in form of a council, whose formation is to the detriment of the people and was formed without their consent.

This Council has passed laws of an arbitrary nature whose sole propose is to ensure their power.


This Council has passed laws against those acts of piracy yet continues to support those most successful in the act of piracy through the use of by letters of marque to allow privteering upon the worlds people.

Refused those accused a fair and proper trial, yet claim to support justice
They continue to Levy taxes without the Peoples consent.

That is why we give this offer to the nations of this world- throw off this government and do your duty to make a new order.

Therefore We the, Phoenix Alliance, uphold this Declaration, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes and our sacred Honor.


Signed:

David Archer
Jacob Archer
Sarah Medes


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 5, 2008)

An Island in the North Blue-

A young man stands on a tree branch that hangs off of the edge of a small cliff. A small fishing boat lies below in the ocean. The young man stares into the horizon as the sun sets.

James: Well, time for a serious start on my adventure.
He looks back at the island, which is more like a giant forest. 
James: I appreciate you training me forest, but it's time for me to get going! 

He draws a dagger from it's sheath on the back of his belt and cuts the tree. It appears that it has been cut numerous times and can barely support James. He delivers the final blow to the tree, does a flip and lands on his boat.
James: A flashy exit for The Great-
He looks up to see the tree is about to fall on him.
James: SHIT!!!

He begins to paddle like a mad man with his hands and narrowly escapes the tree as it smashes into the water.
James: I should've known forest, you would give me a final training exercise before I left! 

He grins and looks back up at the forest.
James: Sorry! But there is no way that you could beat The Great Red Monkey!!!

He sails off into the horizon, in search of adventure.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2008)

*step, step, step* The sound of heavy white shoes echo?s across the deck of a fishing boat. The only thing seen are the smiling faces on the toes. ?Sea looks calm today.? A mans voice speaks out. A jingle can be heard as a pair of black pants seems to be adjusted.  ?I think I smell fish though....? A yin-yang belt buckle is slowly adjusted to tighten around the mans waist.

On the hands adjusting the belt are rings, The left holds a yin-yang symbol and an emerald ring. The yin is on the ring finer, the emerald is on the middle. The right hand holds an 8ball ring and a ruby. The ruby is on his pinky and the 8ball on his index. ?I wonder if I still have any beef left....?

A wave hits the side of the boat and the man stumbles. He?s got an open button up shirt covered in 8balls and circular green sunglasses on his face. ?Ah! A fish! So smelly... so smelly...? The man falls to the ground. His black hat covering his long black hair falls to the ground. It?s stripped black and white with 8balls in the white sections.

?Going to die... it smells... it smells....? His tongue hangs out of his mouth and his body goes limp. A small fish flops around deck. ?Someone... save me... smelly....? He passed out and a bird swoops in grabbing the fish. ?Huh...? the man opens his eyes. ?I feel revived!? he gets up and brushes himself off.​
?Fish are the curse of mankind....? He thinks to himself. ?Ah, but why did I come out here again...? He scratches his head. The man just looks out at the sea and sighs. "Maybe i should use my memory mask...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2008)

Garrick chomps on his cigar as he sits in his spartan looking office. He still feels happy over having delivered justice to those pansy doctors but he's dissatisfied that they were such weaklings, "Bah! Only 1.5 Million Beri!" he exclaims. Not nearly enough to get noticed by the upper brass, he thinks. "I need to bag some high bounties..." he mutters. 

The only way that I can deliver true Absolute Justice is if I'm calling the shots, he thinks. To do that I need to really shake things up, "Bash some friggin' skulls!" he shouts and and he smashes his desk with his fist. The solid oak desk explodes into hundreds of wooden smithereens. 

He chews on his cigar pondering his next move. The Grand Line is where I need to be he muses but I first I need to assemble a good crew. "I've gotta find champions of Absolute Justice," he say to himself, "Some real killers...."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2008)

50 years ago? East Blue.

?*cough cough*? An old man in a pirate captains outfit walks through a dense forest. He?s being held up by a walking stick and blood crusts his white beard. ?They... they won?t catch me...? The man speaks in a raspy voice. Blood now seems to flow freely from his mouth. ?The great pirate Elzar Bones will not be caught by marine scum!?

He continues to stumble through the forest. Far from his position, at the beach. A marine crew lands and depart the ships. ?Elzar Bones, current bounty 30,000,000.? A man in a captains jacket speaks. ?I?ve hunted you for twenty long years Elzar.? He grins. ?But today the chase is over.? The marines all ready their guns and get in formation.

?Sir!? a man salutes. ?We are ready to invade the forest at any time!? The captain nods. ?Right men, charge in! His crew may be waiting for us so destroy anyone who gets in your path!? The captain barks his order and points towards the first. ?SIR! YES SIR!?  The marines shout in unison and charge in.

?*pant pant*? Elzar continues to force himself till he reaches a small cave opening. ?I?ll die here... with my most prized treasure.? He holds up a small red jewel with a glowing white center. ?The angels heart.... hehe...? He smirks at how he had gotten the treasure of the richest family in east blue.

?I?VE FOUND HIM!? A man shouts from behind. ?Blast...? Elzar runs into the cave coughing, blooding flowing freely from his mouth. ?HE WENT INTO THE CAVE! HURRY!? a group of soldiers rush in.

?Huff huff huff.? The old man runs through the caves tunnel system, but sadly comes to a dead end. ?Heh.... I guess this old mans luck has run out...? Elzar thought to himself. ?The chase is finally over.? A familiar voice rings in the old mans ear.

?If it isn?t Captain Sylar Fadil.? He smirks. ?Your time is up old man. Return the Angels Heart to the Helfan family and I?ll make sure your not killed right here.? He holds out his hand. ?I?d rather die then give up my greatest score.? Elzar spits at him.

?Men. You know what to do.? They all nod then raise their guns. Outside the cave, gunfire echos through the forest sending the birds flying into the sky. ?Sir.. Was that wise...? The body of Elzar lays on the ground covered in blood.

?He had the jewel in his hand, There is no need to worry.? Sylar walks over to the body and picks up the jewel. ?I?ll be promoted for this.? He grins and turns, however he slips on Elzar?s blood and the jewel flies out of his hand, bouncing across the ground.

?GET IT! WE CAN?T-? Before he could finish, the Angels Heart rolled into a crack in the ground... disappearing forever. ?DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? The captains angry shout can be heard cross the seas. 

Unknown to the captain however, The jewel landed safely in a secret passage created by Elzar. As of late, Many maps claiming to lead to the location of the Angel?s Heart. Anyone seeking adventure and treasure would be willing to believe in the map and follow it to the Island... But only one can claim the heart.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 5, 2008)

~Somewhere in the Middle of East Blue~

A little dingy drifts by, a man is sitting in it and looking at a map which is upside down, "Damn it I am Lost Again, I seriously think i might need a Navigator, to help me get around to the grand line," Roy sighs as he adjusts his hat and picks up his oars and starts rowing towards no general direction, "New pirates do get it tough," Roy says to himself as he rows.

~A Few Hours later~
Roy is still rowing and the sun is high in the sky, "Jeez it's hot," Roy stops rowing and picks up a bottle of rum and chugs it down and then says, "Now Row like the Wind!" He punches the air and rows even harder than before.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

A man, oddly wearing the same clothes as the other man. Even the same glasses and hat. Stands looking out at sea. However, This man has the head of an Elephant. ?Yes! Now I remember. I was going to head to a port for supplies...? He suddenly collapses on the ground. ?Fish.... smelly.... someone save me.... please.... save me....? 

He shook his head and his trunk slapped his cheeks. ?I forgot... no fish around here.? He jumped up and looked around. ?It?s lonely here, but it?s better to not have people around....? He grabbed his trunk and yanked. reverting his face back to the man before.

In his right hand he holds a single mask that looks like an Elephant. ?Memory mask, it really works.? He threw the mask away. ?It?s best to make sure no one can get a hold of my masks I create.? The man walks into the cabin.

?But selling these ones should be fine.? Inside all the furniture is covered in boxes filled with different masks. ?Am I a pirate or a salesman? A man or a monster.?  He shrugs and picks up a mask. Inside is a note. ?A Jason Rodgers Original.? He smiles. ?Jason old boy, you?ll be rich if you sell them all this port.?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 6, 2008)

-In a fishing port town-

A young man walks out from the docks towards the market.  He's carrying about 5 fish on his back.  Each were about 2 feet long.  He enters the market, looking to sell his catch of the day.

Man: Well well, if it isn't Bolt Fly.  What are you doing here?  I haven't seen you in ages.

The young man turns around.  He wears a striped gray and black beanie.  His hair is a dark blue and his eyes are a slightly lighter blue.  The most notable feature on his face is a dark red scar seen on his right cheek.  Two sai hang from each side of his waist as well as a pistol on the right side of his hip.  He looks at the man who called him and gives him a large smile.

Bolt: Hey Maurice.
Maurice: Why don't you fish more, you seem to have a natural talent for it like your old man.
Bolt: Meh, its not something I really want to do for a living.
Maurice: I heard your bounty hunter gig hasn't been going too well either.
Bolt: Yea yea, whatever.
Maurice: So, you looking to sell those fish of yours?
Bolt: Thinking about it.  You offerin'?
Maurice: 5000 Belli for the lot.
Bolt: Come on Maury.  You're breakin' my balls here.  These are quality fish right here.
Maurice: Alright alright, 7000 Belli.
Bolt: You know.  I think I might just go home instead and eat these on my own.
Maurice: 10000 Belli. 
Bolt: Well, I sure hate to part with these fish right here, but since its you I guess I'll accept the 10000 Belli offer.
Maurice: Alright.

Bolt flips the fish over his shoulder and they land in a pile of ice on Maurice's stand.
Maurice: Pleasure doing business with you.
Bolt holds the money and immediately begins counting it and waves without looking.
Bolt: Catch ya' later.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

Jason grabs a katana, just an average looking thing. White sheathe, black handle and a gold guard. Then places it in its proper place on his left hip. ?Ok, Check my location...? He took out a telescope and looked over the sea. He could see an Island in the distance. ?I should be able to sell my masks there.? He folded up his scope and made his way to the helm.

?Ah! I should check the map first!? He pulled a piece of paper from his pocket. ?......? Jason fell to the ground, looking very weak. ?Fishing port....? He groaned then quickly sat up. ?No! I won?t let my weakness control me!? 

He grabbed the helm and gained a determined look. ?TO THE FISHING PORT!? He shouted as his knees shook, looking like they wanted to buckle. The false confidence he emits is rather impressive in this circumstance.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 6, 2008)

~In the middle of the North Blue on the Marine Sloop "Peacecrap"~

Paegun was on the deck sleeping while the other Marines were swabbing the deck.

The other Marines began whispering to each other.

Marine 1: "That guy never does anything."
Marine 2: "Just because he's one of the higher ranks doesn't mean he can slack off."

Sooyoung came out from below-deck and looked at Paegun, "Sheesh.  Always sleeping.  How should I wake him up today guys?"

The other Marines stopped swabbing the deck and handed Sooyoung a firecracker, "Where'd you get this from?"

The Marine looked at Sooyoung, "Confiscated it from a Pirate."

Sooyoung laid the firecracker near Paegun's face, brought out a match and lit it.  Sooyoung lit the firecracker, her and the other Marine's backed away from Paegun and the lit firecracker.

*BOOM!!*

Paegun woke up and stumbled around, "We're under attack!  Man the cannons!"

Paegun saw the residue from the firecracker, "You guys are getting better and better.  I'm very impressed, next time you should use a Roman Candle to wake me up, now that will be some fun."

Paegun walked up next to Sooyoung, "So where we heading to today?"

Sooyoung shrugged her shoulders, "The hell I know, go ask the L.T."

Paegun smiled and laid back down on the ground as the other Marines started swabbing the deck again, "Wake me up when the L.T. comes out from his quarters, or whenever you see some Pirates.  Whichever comes first."

Sooyoung shook her head, "You're so damn lazy.  I can't believe you made Warrant Officer."

Paegun waved his hand at Sooyoung, "Yeah yeah whatever, just wake me up."


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 6, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He wanders further and further into the market, looking at random nick knacks.  Searching for anything he might find interesting.

Searching for a present Birthday Boy?
Bolt: Eh?

He turned around and there stood a girl with long red hair that was tied up in a pony tail.  She had yellow eyes and was wearing some reading glasses and wore a type of lab coat.  She was holding a thick book in one hand.

Bolt: Oh, hey Belle.
Belle: So Chris, you're finally 20 now.  Sorry I didn't congratulate you on your _actual_ birthday.
Bolt: Its not like I was upset or anything.
Belle: So, you're no longer a teenager.  Excited?  Scared?
Bolt: Meh, whatever.
Belle: Why don't you care about anything!?
Bolt: I dunno.
Belle: You need to show some more enthusiasm in your life Chris.
Bolt: Whatever.  Don't tell me what to do.
Belle: Hmph!
She stared at him angrily and he just smirked.
Bolt: So, how goes the internship at the hospital?
Belle: Its pretty tough.  You have to constantly read up on medicines and methods.
Bolt: Reading?  Lol, I'd hate that.
Belle: Thats because you're an idiot.
Bolt: True.
Belle: Tahahahaha.  I miss this.
Bolt: What?
Belle: Hanging out together.  I've been so busy with the hospital recently that we've barely even seen each other.
Bolt: Haven't noticed.
Belle: As if. 
Bolt: Look, my mom was making a big dinner and she invited a bunch of her close friends and stuff.  I'm pretty sure you can come along if you wanted.
She smiles and walks off.
Belle: She already invited me stupid.  I gotta get back to work.  See ya tonight!
Bolt: Whatever...

He continued rummaging through the junk of the marketplace.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

At the docks?

Jason finally landed, through a miracle or through his strong urge to get rid of the masks he made. ?Ok... now to unload my masks.? He grabbed onto his chest. ?Speed mask.? From his body, a wooden cheetah mask emerged. 

?All right, I?ve got thirty boxes and that?s... 3,000 masks... ? He popped his neck and put the cheetah mask on. It melded to his face and changed it to that of a cheetah?s head. ?Gotta-go-now.? He said in quick burst.

In far less then a flash, but much quicker then your average man. Jason got the boxes from the cabin and onto the docks. Then tied his ship off. ?30 seconds!? he notes as the mask falls to the ground and his head reverts back to normal. 

?Now, I put my sign up.? He put up a sign near the boxes.* ?Masks of all varieties for sale!?* underneath *?Only 5 beli!?* He nodded and grabbed a chair. ?Now I wait for customers.? Jason folded his arms and sat quietly.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 6, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He continues wandering around the market, silently judging each merchant by the goods they were selling.  He then began to think about himself, and how he would judge himself.
Bolt: When you think about it, look at me.  I'm a 20 year-old young man that lives with his mom.  I have nothing going for me and don't have a job.  I occasionally hunt bounties and fish, and its not helping me get stronger any faster.  I need to get stronger.  I need my revenge.

He stopped at a food cart and bought himself a pork bun and began munching on it.

Bolt: I mean, Belle is going to become a full-fledged doctor soon.  I'm being left behind...

He stops for a moment and notices a merchant selling masks.  The owner looks to be in his late teens.  Has long black hair and black and white striped hat.

Bolt: Lol, masks?  Who sells masks during this time of year.  There aren't any festivals going on around here.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 6, 2008)

_Somewhere at the Blue seas......
_
Edward Colt was at the edge of the deck, seeing the open ocean in front of his eyes.He was feeling that the whole world was in his hands that moment.
Many marines were swabbing the deck, others were preparing the cannons and the weapons and some others were on the top of the masts.2-4 marines were repairing the Captain's cabins from some damages of damn pirates.

Marine:"Captain!!!!, a pirate ship at the horizon" a marine from the main mast shouted.

*"Just prepare the cannons*" Colt ordered them.

Marine 2:You listened him.Hurry up!!

The marine ship was approaching some pirates fast.It was a shiny day, the sea was calm.It was a great day for a naval battle.

All the marines obeyed to their Captain's orders.They all took their guns.Some went to the cannons.
The pirates were ready for battle too.

When both ships were close enough they started the attack.
"Attack!!!!!!!!!" the pirates were shouting.
The marines were trained very well.They didn't have to shout like crazy dogs.They knew their orders and each step when they are in a battle.

Edward Colt was just sitting still.A cannon ball from the pirate ship just hit the marine ship.A marine was heavy injured and at his knees approached his Captain. "Please help me Captain Colt"
*"A good marine never asks for help"* Colt smashed his face with his foot on the deck.

The marine destroyed the pirate ship and all the remaining pirates surrendered and the marines took them prisoners on their ship.
All the pirates had been set at the deck on his knees.
Edward Colt was walking to them as one of the pirates dared to lift his head to see him.The pirate managed to see the Captain's face and he immedietly got frozen.
"No....da...damn.....He.... is ....The Ravager." And then all the pirates lifted their heads to see him."Damn!!!!" another pirate said.

Colt looked at them*"Yes, some know me as The Ravager.Anyway, you are gonna be executed right now."*
Colt headed to his Cabine with his hands at his pockets and his marine coat over his shoulders.As the door closed behind him _"Bam, Bam, Bam...."_ the marine executed the pirates.And then the ship continued its way.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

A small child runs up to Jason. ?You?re selling masks?? Jason nodded. ?How much?? Jason pointed to the sign. ?Why are you selling them now? There?s no festival.? Jason shrugged. ?I need money.? He said simply. ?Then why not get a job?? The kid asked. ?This is a job.? Jason spoke simply. 

?What kind of masks do you have?? The kid tilted his head. ?All kinds.? Jason pointed to boxes. On them were different titles. ?Robot? ?Jobs? ?Monsters? ?Animals? ?Famous Marines? ?Famous Pirates? ?Mythical Beasts? ?Plants? ?Random People.? ?Painted Warriors.? The kid reached into the robot bin. 

?I want this one!? He pulled out a mask resembling roboluffy. ?5 beli.? Jason smiled. The kid tossed him a single coin and ran off. ?That?s one down.? He looked over at the rest of the boxes. ?People don?t understand the joy masks bring to people....? He sighed and adjusted his sunglasses. 

He noted a man in a beanie out of the corner of his eye. "Hey, Want a mask?" He asked in a rather low tone, not sure if the other man even heard him.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 6, 2008)

Bolt: A mask?  You serious?
Jason: Well... y-yea?
Bolt: But there aren't even any festivals going on round here.
Jason: I need the money.  I'm a little cash light.
Bolt: Tell me about it.
He picks up one of the pirate masks.  The face stares at him with a menacing grin.
Bolt: Why masks?
Jason: I like masks.
Bolt: I guess thats as good a reason as any.
Bolt looks at Jason's face.  Jason occasionally makes eye contact, but the breaks it and looks off in another direction.  Bolt smiles.
Bolt: I'm feeling generous today.  I'll take one.
Jason: Really!?  Which one?
Bolt: Surprise me.  It was my birthday the other day, so pick one out for me.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

Jason scratches his head and looks at Bolt. ?Birthday huh...? He thinks to himself then stands up and looks through the pirate box. ?No, no, no, no, no...? he then looks as if he found the most perfect and fitting mask.

?Pirate hunter Roronoa Zoro.? He spoke in a soft voice tossing the mask towards Bolt. ?It?s not a good seller... But I?m out of Gold Rodger, Shanks and Luffy....? He sits down and adjusts his glasses. 

Else where-

?*YAWN!? A man in a cloak walks out onto the deck of a marine ship. ?Ensign Rodgers! Haven?t you put on your proper marine uniform YET!? A man shouts. ?Sorry Lt. Allbody. But I just don?t like the fabric. It itches.? 

One of the other marines laughs. ?THAT?S IT! ALL OF YOU SWAB THE DECK NOW!? Joseph sighs as the Lt. Barks orders. ?Misc. Draw, Mop.? He grabbed the air randomly and pulled out a mop. ?Time for work guys.?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 6, 2008)

Bolt smiles again and reaches for something in his pocket.
Bolt: Thanks.  Keep the change.
He tosses a coin at Jason and walks off.  Jason looks down at the coin Bolt tossed.
Jason: A 5 belli coin?

In the distance, Bolt places the mask on top of his beanie.
Bolt: That guy seemed nice enough.
He started walking back towards home.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 6, 2008)

~On the Peacecrap~

Paegun was sleeping on deck and the rest of the Marines were just standing around.  Suddenly a cannon ball was shot at the "Peacecrap" and blew a hole right into the L.T.'s cabin.

A Marine yelled, "WE'RE UNDER ATTACK!!!  PIRATES ARE ON THE STARBOARD SIDE!!!"

A Marine walked up to Sooyoung, "What do we do, ma'am?"

Sooyoung grabbed her sword, "Man the cannons.  I'll go get the L.T.  Also wake up Warrant Officer Paegun."

The Marine saluted and proceeded ordering around the other Marines.  Sooyoung went to the L.T.'s cabin and saw that there was a hole in the wall of the room.  There was also a small puddle of blood on the floor.

Sooyoung facepalmed, "You'd think a Lieutenant would be able to survive an attack like that.  Oh crap, now Paegun's in charge.  He better step it up."

Sooyoung walked out of the cabin and saw Paegun still sleeping on the deck with cannons firing below him, "Damn it Paegun, wake up!  We're under attack!  They're Pirates."

Paegun scratched his head and turned his hat backwards, "Damn Pirates.  Petty Officer Sooyoung, what's the situation?"

Sooyoung saluted Paegun, "It appears you're in charge.  The L.T. was killed in the initial attack, we're currently fighting back with cannon fire."

Suddenly a cannonball blew into the hull of the ship and a Marine shouted, "SIR THE SHIP'S GONNA SINK!  WE GOTTA ABANDON SHIP!"

Paegun smiled, "Get closer to that Pirate ship, we're gonna borrow it for a little while, also grab a Marine Flag, we don't want other Marines to think we're Pirates.  Grab your weapons."

Paegun went below deck and brought out a fauchard with a dragon design on the blade.  

Some Marines were still firing cannons while the ship was slowly going down, "Come on!  We're abandoning ship!  Grab your rifles!"

The Marines saluted, left their post, and jumped off the side of the ship into the water.

Paegun was in a medium-sized rowboat along with 10 other Marines, and Sooyoung was in another medium-sized rowboat with 10 Marines.  The two Marines that jumped overboard each joined one of the rowboats.

Paegun started yelling, "So that's everybody right?!"

Sooyoung shouted back, "Yeah!  We'll meet at the ship!  We'll go according to your plan!"

The Marines on both ships looked confused, and one of them started talking to Paegun, "Sir what's the plan?"

Paegun rose a white flag on his boat, "They take us hostage, and we easily overtake their ship."

The Marines on his ship nodded, "What does the other ship do?"

Paegun stood up, "They're gonna jump in the water and blow up their ship with gunpowder, first they're gonna jump in the water.  While the Pirates are talking to us, their ship should remain stationary, so they're gonna swim to the ship, and help us take it over."

Suddenly there was an explosion on the other ship and the Pirates were getting closer to Paegun's rowboat, "Well this is gonna be easier than I thought.  They're coming to us."


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 6, 2008)

Colt entered his Cabin.He sat on a chair near a big table-desk.He had some wanted posters.He had the list of all marines,Shichibukais and Yonkou too.His information sources were quiet important.His dream was to become an Admiral one day and he could really do everything to reach his goal.

His next target was somewhere to the Grand Line.But to go there he would need some strong men.
Now he need to find more marines and some really strong ones to help him.Grand Line has everything.Fame,Money,Glory..........


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

?Somewhere on the Island?

?Bounty Hunting Brat.? A man in a run down shack pounds a beer mug onto a crappy table. ?We?re down three men!? He grumbled. The man was gruff and his hair was matted, his beard scraggly ?O?s e ink e is!?A man missing most his teeth shouts.

?Gentleman, Gentleman. We?ve got much more urgent business to deal with then young Bolt.? A man in a rather nice suite speaks. ?There seems to be an odd man at the docks.? The other two look at him.

?Odd man ay?? The toothless man laughs. ?e?re all odd ay?? The man in a suite shakes his head. ?No, Rather this man is dressed both oddly. And Selling odd masks when there is neither a festival nor party in site.? The bearded man shrugs.

?Don?t sound to weird to me.? He takes a sip from his beer. ?Not weird? The man sells masks, Masks in a time when none are required. It?s an odd thing to have so many. During a festival or a party one is to expect these sales. But at a time of peace...?

He adjusts his gloves. ?It must be a front... I believe he?s attempting to cut in on our smuggling business.? The toothless man slams his hands on the table and stands up. ?Ain?t no one gon take our buidness ay!? The suite man grins. "Then let's handle the threat."


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 6, 2008)

A not so tall odd person walked through a small fishing port town whistling a catchy tune, holding a white with red lined ticket in his hand.

"This is so great~The wandering samurai...It's a show not to miss."

A old man sits on the side of the road and greets him, as Zorokiller walks by the man suddenly falls over and snores heavily.
But Zorokiller doesn't notice and continues his way.

He just spend all his money on this ticket, his only problem was that the show was in San Faldo, in the grand line, so he needed a ride but he didn't care since it was a beautiful day and he mood was like a bright sunshine.
He grasped a onigiri from behind his back and took a big bite out of it.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 6, 2008)

-Pub-
"Gulp gulp gulp, aaaahh. My seventh jug of beer. More more!!" Anne, despite her good looks, cannot live without alcohol.

"Hey there sweetie pie..." said some stranger while placing his hands on Anne's thigh.

"Hey handsome. Come kiss me." replied Anne in a seductive tone.

Suddenly, "ARGHHH!!" a scream of pain followed by silence.

The man was punched into the ceiling, his head stuck there.

Anne drew her sword, "Give me two barrels of beer...now."

...
...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2008)

On the sea of the North Blue-

Marine: We're under attack!!!
Marine 2: Ready the cannon!
Marine: Yes Lt. Janton!

As the man readies the cannon to fire against the intruders, another cannon is shot at him and he is blown back.

Marine: There are too many sir!
Lt. Janton: Keep pushing! Try to contact any ships that are nearby!
Marine: Yes sir, I'll get on the Den Den Mushi!
Lt. Janton: And where the hell is Ensign Jager! 

Another cannon ball passes through the ship, causing it to shake.
Marine: I believe he is...sleeping sir!
Lt. Janton: SLEEPING! Well wake his ass up! We need all the help we can get!

Else where on the North Blue-

James continues to sail, and is beginning to get hungry. 
James: Why didn't I bring any fooooood...
He spots a ship nearby and begins to row over to it.
James: A ship, they must have food!

He approaches the back of the ship and takes a deep breath.
James: OOOOOOIIII!!!
Three men come out, but the sun is in James' eyes so he can not see them properly.

Man: Who are you, and what do you want!
James: Hey there, I'm James Danziker the Red Monkey. I'm a great pirate, and I want your food!
Man: We're under attack!!!
James: Wha?
Man 2: Pirates! Pirates! Get your weapons!

The sun shifts slightly and James gets a better look at the men running around. They are all in Marine jackets.
Man: Get the Lt! We're under attack!
James: Well...What kind of pirate would I be if I didn't take my food by force!

He leaps onto the Marine ship, and is greated by a few bullets from Marines. He dives down and dodges them.
James: And marines too, could it be more perfect!


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

*BANG* A bullet grazes James? cheek. ?Hey, It?s not nice to steal food you know.? Joseph was standing on deck, holding a mop. ?Really, if you just asked and didn?t say you were a pirate we?d give you some.? he pops his neck and blows out the steam coming from his pistol. 

Elsewhere- 

?I seem to have more customers.? Jason thought to himself. All around him were little kids interested in the masks. ?I want a princess mask!? a little girl blushes and Jason hands her a mask. ?I want a warrior mask!? a kid with one missing tooth cheers.

This continues, ?I want a dinosaur mask! I want a robot mask! I want a Chopper mask!? Jason hands out a few masks and all the kids gladly pay him and run off. ?It?s good to customers.? Jason nods then something seems to click.

?Hmm...?? He looks out to the ocean. ?Odd..... I felt like someone was fighting...? he scratched his head. ?Someone I know...? Jason shrugged and went back to selling his masks. ?I just need to sell this weeks supply and I?ll have enough to continue my journey. I don?t want to resort to stealing.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2008)

On the Marine Ship-

James: Psh, like I would trust Marines giving me food.
Joseph: What's so bad about Marines? We help plenty of people.
James: Well, Cabin boy...
He eyes Joseph's mop.

James: Marines are untrustworthy, selfish pigs. It's not too late to quit ya no. Doesn't seem like your too high up there anyway.
He eyes his mop again.

Elsewhere:

Marine: I think we got someone! Hello, is anyone there?

Lt. Janton: About time, but it won't matter at this rate, where the hell is Jager!!!

A young man, in a long sleeve black shirt and a gray short sleeve jacket walks up from below deck, half asleep.
Lt. Janton: Jager!!!
He stops just as a cannon ball shoots past his face, however he does not notice, because he is still in such a daze.
Eric: Huh?
Lt. Janton: Where have you been Ensign! We're clearly in crisis! And why aren't you wearing your uniform!!!
Eric: *yawn* In order: Sleeping. Really? And it isn't comfortable enough...
Lt. Janton: Whatever, just get your ass in gear and help defend the ship!
Eric: Don't wana'...
Lt. Janton: WHAT!!!

Marine: Lt. Allbody! We need assistance! We should be nearby. Quickly, we are under heavy attack!


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

Joseph breaks the mop-head off and smirks. ?Ensign, I?m at the bottom of commissioned officers but that?s not important.?  James laughs. ?You want to-? Before he could finish, Joseph whapped him over the head with the mop handle. 

?What the hell!?? James rubbed his head. He wasn?t hit hard, just enough to cause a bump. ?I?m not that interested in beating up people. So if you leave quietly I won?t report this to anyone.?  His eyes became serious. ?But if you don?t, I?ll be forced to use crueler methods.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2008)

James raises his fists.
James: If we're gona' do this, lets do it like real men. However, I'd rather not. Your a pretty interesting guy, but your a marine. 
He runs at Joseph and throws a punch, however he catches it and pushes James into sky above him.
James: And as a pirate I have a duty to beat you! 
He does a flip in the sky and kicks down at Joseph, which he blocks.
James: Plus, I have a grudge against Marines. They doen't take care of business...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

Joseph heel kicks James?s neck and sends him to the ground. ?Hey, it?s our duty to help people. Sadly not all of us can be everywhere at all times.? He charges. ?But there are some bastard?s in the marines!? Joseph draws a sword.

James grabs his own weapons and blocks. ?That?s why I?m a marine!? He pushes down. ?I can?t stand those guys and I want to change the way things are done. I?ll make sure the marines reach their fullest capability! I?ll make sure all those in trouble are aided!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2008)

James pushes Joseph off and then charges at him, their blades stuck in a dead lock as they both push for an edge against the other.

James: Too bad there aren't enough good Marines to cancel out those bastards! 
He looks down at the katana he is using, and thinks back for a second. To him and his brother charging into battle, the same silver katana in his hand. The pride of their village. He snaps back to reality.

James: You gona' change the entire World Government by mopping their ships! I don't think so!
He begins push Joseph back.
Joseph: I'll work my way up, and change everything!

Joseph returns the clash into a deadlock. 
James: They'll never let that happen, you gota' take things over from the outside! I'll be able to help more as a pirate than I ever will as a marine!


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 6, 2008)

Zorokiller continues his way, he notices a stand with masks and looks around for a second.

the variety of masks is amazing, he looks amazed at the mask of Roronoa Zoro...The face resembles his own.

"Anything I can help you with?" The shopkeeper asks him
"I probably cannot afford them...I just spend all my belli on this ticket." He holds up his ticket high in the air, with great pride, he smiles.

He looks down at the clerk again

"I'm sorry...I got moved away..."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

Joseph lets anger control him for a moment and knees James in the stomach. “Not all pirates are kind.” He then kicked James’ face. “It’s a matter of perception.” James shook it off. “What the hell is this guy.” Joseph popped his shoulders.

“There is good and evil in this world. The positions don’t matter.” He charged in. “But I can do far more good as a marine then you could as a pirate.” he aimed his blade. “You can go free. It’s that simple. Your not a bad guy.”

with Jason-

"That's fine... it's just 5beli." He looks at the man. "But you can just take one i guess..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2008)

James keeps his blade in a ready position.
James: What's your name...
Joseph: Joseph Rodgers.
James: Well Rodgers, I don't need your pity. 
He smacks the sword away with his own.
James: You are one of those "Good Marines" I've heard so much about, so it would be a waste to kill you. So I won't use my power against you.

He jumps up onto the railing of the ship.
James: You better stay good on your word to change the marines Rodgers, because if you ever turn into one of those bastards I'd kill you.
He gives him a serious look.

Joseph: You better keep your word about that, I would rather die than live that life.
James: I'm sure we'll meet again, so you better not still be mopping the deck when it happens!

He does a back flip off the ship and lands in his boat.
James: Good marines...Didn't think I'd ever see it with my own eyes...
James says to himself, with a smirk on his face.

Elsewhere-

Eric looks around at the situation.
Eric: Only three ships?
Lt. Janton: Only three! 
Eric: I could handle this in my sleep.
Lt. Janton: Ok bigshot, take care of it then!
Eric: I'd rather just sleep.
Janton grabs Eric.
Janton: You're not goin' anywhere, I order you to defend the ship!
Eric stares at him.
Eric: I'm not doing this because you ordered me to, it's so you'll shut up.
Lt. Janton: What'd you say!
However Eric is already gone, he gets to the edge of the ship and leaps onto one of the enemy ships.

Pirate: Oh, looks like one of them marines must have some guts, he came on our ship alone!
Pirate: He must be the captain, tryin' to go down fightin'.
Eric: Actually I'm only an Ensign.
Pirate: HAH! Than after we kill you, we'll have you do some chores...
Eric clenches his fist, and it suddenly turns into a chain that smacks into the floor of the ship.
Eric: I'm also a Chain Man. Good thing, because after this you'll be used to being chained up. That is, if you survive.

He shakes arm again, smacking the chain into the air. The pirates stare, confused.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

Somewhere?

?You mean they found a map to that cruise ship!?? A man stands up and slams his hands on the table. ?Yeah. Seems there?s been a few maps floating around.? Another man takes a sip. ?Seems like someone?s trying to get people go get that ship up off the bottom of the sea.? 

The other man sits back down. ?How much was on that ship anyway?? The other guy scratches his head. ?Something like, a 500,000 or 100,000,000....? He shrugged. ?I?D BE RICH!!!? everyone in the bar shouts.

************

Marine Special Order?

The Great Pirate Frofba Helzo has been sighted in North Blue. He?s known for assaulting women and children. As well as beheading anyone who comes across his path. Subject is armed and extremely dangerous.

Frofba Helzo Bounty 5,000,000
Age: 23
Height: 5'9
Weight: 156lbs
Weapon: Hand scythe
DF: Unknown

Appearance: Subject has short black hair with white tips. His eyes are red and he?s normally seen wearing an excessive amount of leather and metal. Is most notable for the star shape scar on his right cheek. 

Pay Raise for Capture? extra 100beli a week.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 6, 2008)

Rachael dragged herself across the damaged deck, Her leg injured.

“And where do you think you’re going?” A well dressed man said coldly, His finely tailored suit’s jacket billowing in the wind.

“Who the hell are you and what are you doing?” Rachael demanded, gritting her teeth in pain.

“Domsky – Edward Domsky. I am here to kill you.”

“This is a diplomatic vessel!” Rachael yelled.

“You are a traitor and part of the rebel alliance!” Domsky replied, pulling out his pistol. “and for that, you shall die.”

Then, a thunderous boom.



“What the hell is that?” I said as a billow of smoke appeared on the horizon.

“Looks like a wreak.” Sarah replied.

As we drew closer, the extent of the wreckage became apparent – the ships hull was a burning wreak. Bodies and debris littered the sea. One body, however, caught my eye - A woman with long red hair, lying on a piece of the ship. She had been…

“We’ve got a live one!” I yelled as the woman moved.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2008)

With Eric-

He snaps his chain back into a fist.
Eric: You weaklings aren't worth turning chain.
He holds his finger out like a gun.
Eric: Chain Bullet.
A chain shoots out of his finger tip and pierces through one of the man's stomach.

Pirate: This man's a monster!
Eric: I'm a monster...
He fires another chain out of his other hand and it wraps around the pirate's through.
Eric: I don't go around pointlessly killing.

He pulls and the chain releases the man and he flies into the wall. He then crosses his arms as two pirates approach from each side with swords.
Eric: Double Chain Palm.
He uncrosses them and a chain shoots out from each of his open palms and stabs through the two pirates. He retracts the bloody chain back into his hands, the blood stopping and staining his hands as the chain vanishes. 

Eric: I knew this wasn't even worth my time. 
More pirates appear, weapons in hands.
Eric: Great...
He extends another two chains from his palms.
Eric: This will take longer than I thought...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

Underwater cave- North Blue-

?Ah? It seems there is an air pocket here.? A man in a barrel looks around the cave. On the side of the barrel is ?North Blue Salvage Pirates? ?Odd, the ship was supposed to have gone down here.? The man takes of his barrel and looks around.

?But why would a ship end up in a cave? Curious.? A denden mushi on his wrist begins to ring. ?Hello captain!? The man replies. ?Have you found the boat yet!?? The captain shouts. ?No sir! But I have found a cave where the boat sank? 

The captain scratched his head. ?A cave? There shouldn?t be a cave.? The man sighed. ?I know captain but-? Before he could finish he saw something odd in the back. ?What the hell is that....? The captain had a concerned look.

?What are you talking about? Henzo? Henzo?? There was no response from the other end. ?Ah! Sorry captain, I just saw something weird. Haha.? He rubbed the back of his head. ?Nothing to be concer? GRAH!!!!!!!?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 6, 2008)

~North Blue, Open Sea~

Paegun and the eleven Marines with him were escorted onto the Pirate ship that attacked them.  The Captain came forward and addressed the Marines, "Hello, I'm Captain Kitty Hawk, we're the Kitty Hawk Pirates.  Who's the Commanding Officer?"

Paegun looked at the other Marines, "You killed him so I guess it's me."

The Kitty Hawk examined Paegun, "I'm a great engineer as opposed to a great Pirate.  You should join us and forget your Marine code."

Paegun smiled, "Sorry can't do that.  I was gonna say if you're such a great engineer then you should join the Marines, I'll give you that chance.  I'm different from the corrupt Marines, come on join us."

Kitty Hawk started thinking, "Naw it's fine.  I think we'll kill you now."

Paegun smiled, "Go ahead and try but help should be coming right about now."

The Pirates started laughing a little and the Marines were looking around, "Oi, where's Sooyoung?"

Paegun whispered back, "She'll be here."

Suddenly a Pirate was shot and fell to the ground and Kitty Hawk yelled, "We're under attack!"

The Marines were shooting from the water and Sooyoung was barking orders, "Give them cover fire, we're stuck here until they take the ship."

Paegun and the Marines with him dove for their weapons and posted up behind some barrels and crates.  The Marines loaded their weapons and got ready.

Paegun started giving hand signals, "Ready."

All of the Marines nodded their heads, "ATTACK!"

The Marines started firing on the Pirates from behind the barrels.  Paegun and the Marines with melee weapons jumped over the barrels and started fighting with the Pirates.  

Captain Kitty Hawk was spinning around the waited end of a Kusarigama, "This could've ended peacefully Mr. Marine."

Paegun smiled and readied his fauchard, "Well it's more fun this way."

Kitty Hawk threw the waited end of his Kusarigama at Paegun and it wrapped around his fauchard, "Shit."

Kitty Hawk then started closing in with the sickle end and Paegun let go of his fauchard and flipped backwards, "Well this sucks."

Kitty Hawk threw the fauchard to the ground and started spinning the weighted end of the Kusarigama again, "This time you won't be so lucky."

Suddenly a splurt of blood came from Kitty Hawk's arm, "What the hell?"

A Marine took a shot at Kitty Hawk, "We look out for each other Paegun, now hurry and take him out, he's the last one.  There weren't many Pirates on this ship."

Kitty Hawk was clenching his arm where he was shot and Paegun dove for his fauchard, "Get the Marines out of the water, the ship is ours."

Kitty Hawk dove at Paegun with the sickle, "It's not yours yet."

Paegun parried the attack and hit Kitty Hawk in the back of the head with blunt end of his fauchard, "Lock this guy up and put him in the brig."

Some Marines tied up Kitty Hawk and the other Marines came out from the water, "Where to now Paegun?"

Paegun looked around, "Well get the Marine flag up first.  We're heading to the nearest Marine base to tell them of our situation."

Sooyoung saluted Paegun and walked away.

A Marine took down Kitty Hawk's Jolly Roger and put up the Marine flag.  The ship began a slow course across the North Blue.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 6, 2008)

-With Belle at the hospital-

She's sitting at a desk doing some paperwork when a man walks up from behind.  He looks to be in his mid-twenties.  Styled short brown hair, about 5'10.  He stares at Belle from behind for a moment and then touches her on the shoulder.

Man: Hey.
She jumps because she was scared and turns around to see the man standing behind her.
Belle: God dammit Harry.  You scared the crap outta me.
Harry: I'm sorry.  But I'm here to ask you something.
She turns around and continues her paperwork.
Belle: What is it?  I'm a little bit busy.
Harry: You.  Me.  Dinner.  Tonight.  What do you say?
She stops and turns around.
Belle: Umm... well I'm flattered, I really am, but I've got plans tonight...
Harry: Doing what?
Belle: My mother and I have been invited to a dinner tonight at a friends house.
Harry: Don't tell me its that Fly guy.
Belle: Well... yea.
Harry: What do you see in that guy?
Belle: We're old friends.  We've known each other since we were kids.
Harry: The guy is a total douche.
She stops for a moment and stares back at Harry.
Belle: What did you say?
Harry: Look, I'm sorry, I-
Belle: You have no right to judge Chris like that.  He and I went through something nobody on this island could possibly understand!  Its because of that event that he acts the way he does.  But if anyone were to just give him a chance, you would be able to see how he's not that bad of a person.
Harry: Its just that... I'm sor-
Belle: Buzz off, I'm busy.
She gets back to her desk and begins writing again.  The man walks slowly backwards a bit and opens his mouth about to say something.  Nothing comes out and he turns around and walks away.
Belle: Jackass.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2008)

Joseph: ?all right, well inform Lt. Allbody that we should be getting back to base.? one of the men nodded and ran off. ?You know... ensigns are even supposed to mop the floors....? Joseph thought for a moment as he looked down at his broken mop. ?But I?ll be promoted soon enough! Right!? He nodded and threw the mop overboard. 

Elsewhere- 

?That was an odd guy.? Jason thought to himself. ?I have sold a surprisingly good amount of masks though.? He was impressed with the amount he sold. Over thirty masks already. ?I should get these things going faster ? Jason sighed to himself. He wasn?t as confident as his brother. Nor was he as skilled in battle.

Fashion sense is debatable. Though you would think with how he is dressed that he?d have more confidence. ?I need a crew if I?m going to be a pirate right... but before I have a crew I need finances. You can?t have a crew with no way to fee them....? Jason sat in thought, 

?Hello... child...? An old man in a hood walks up to Jason. ?You seem to be in need of money...? Jason nodded. ?I have a map.... a map to a treasure.... do you want to go on an adventure?? He grinned. ?Yes!? Jason jumped up.

?Can I really have the map sir!? The old man nodded. ?I?ll trade you for that mask of a young man.? Jason looked over at one of the boxes. ?Ok.? He grabbed a mask of a young looking man and gave it to the old gentleman. ?Enjoy the hunt..? he gave Jason a map and walked off. ?Hehehehehehe.?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He walked up one of the main roads which lead to a rural area up no a hill.  He walked into one of the houses.

Bolt: "I'm home!"
"Hello honey."
-Sandra Fly, 45 years old, brown hair and brown eyes, 5'8 wearing a blue dress-
Sandra: "You're home early."
Bolt: "Yea, had nothing else to do after I sold the fish.  Except I got this mask from some guy at the markets."
He puts the Zoro mask over his face.
Bolt: "See."
Sandra: "Thats nice Chris."
Bolt: "Well, I'm gonna take a nap."
He begins to walk over the living room.
Sandra: "We need to talk."
He stops in his tracks.
Bolt: Eh?

The two are sitting down in the kitchen.  There are pots and pans on the stove and some things in the oven.  
Sandra: "You know how we're having that dinner tonight?"
Bolt: "Yea?"
Sandra: "Well, once we're done with the dinner and everything, I think its about time you moved out."
Bolt: "Lol.  Very funny."
Sandra: "I'm not joking."
Bolt: "Shit."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 7, 2008)

With Eric:

He shoots another chain out of his finger, and another Pirate drops dead.
Eric: Geez, how many pirates are on this one ship...
Another one tries to sneak up behind him with a sword attack but Eric turns around and kicks him in the face.
Eric: Wonder how they're doing on the ship.

In Eric's Mind-
He thinks about the entire crew sitting back, drinking tea. 
"Lt. Janton:" Oh we'll just have Jager take care of this whole thing.
"Marine:" Whose gona' get the credit this time sir?
"Lt. Janton:" I think I'll take it again, hey might even get a promotion this time! Ohohohooh!"
They all laugh.

Eric: Bastards!
He screams as he smashes two men's skulls together.

What's actually going on-
There are injured, half dead marines lying on the floor of the ship. Lt. Janton is fighting them off as best he can with only a few men assisting him while a Marine franticly explains the situation over a Den Den Mushi.
Lt. Janton: Where did that punk Jager go!
He yells as he slashes an invading pirate.

With James:

James: Well, that was fun and all, but the bastard never gave me any food!
He pats his stomach.
Jamesuuuuh, need food. Hey what's that!
He spots another ship.
James: This better not be another Marine ship...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

With Jason-

?Ok.? He sighed and put the masks back on the ship. ?I?ll do more tomorrow.? He thought to himself. ?Now... I just need to go find some crewmates... but... who would join a crew under me? I?m not very confident...? Jason sighed and went to look for a place to stay for the night. Staying on the ship was impossible since those boxes blocked the doors to the bedroom.

As he walked down the street, pondering how he was going to find a crew. A young women was mugged in front of him. ?Hmm... It?s so much easier to be myself when no ones around though.? Normally he?s actually pretty goofy. One could tell by his clothing. But he?s not comfortable around people.

?My purse!! Someone help!? A women screams and a man comes running down the street towards Jason. ?MOVE IT BUDDY!? Jason looks up. WHAM! He punches the man in the face and knocks him down. ?You shouldn?t steal. It?s wrong.? He said, picking up the purse.

?Thank you!? The women who screamed hugged Jason and he handed over her purse. ?Thank you so much!!? Jason just nodded and smiled. ?Here! Takes this please!? She handed him a couple hundred beli. ?Thank you!? She ran off. ?Odd lady.? Jason thought to himself. ?Now... to find a room...?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He and his mother sat there silent for a moment.
Bolt: "So you're serious about this?"
Sandra: "Yes."
Bolt: "Why now?"
Sandra: "Look, I'll give you some money so you can start off, but remember that we don't have much."
Bolt: "I have nothing going for me.  I don't have any practical skills!"
Sandra: "Well, it'll be a lot better than what you're doing now!  You're father would want this for you."
Bolt: "My father is dead!"
Sandra: "Chris, theres something I need to tell you... about your father and who he really was and why he died."
Bolt: "He was a fisherman at the wrong place at the wrong time.  Whats so hard to understand about that?"
Sandra: "Your father wasn't a fisherman.  He was a pirate."
Bolt: "What?"  He stands up from his chair.
Sandra: "Actually, an ex-pirate that became a fisherman.  And that attack wasn't random, it was revenge."
Bolt: "... who else knows about this?"
Sandra: "That entire fishing team your father had were all part of his old crew.  So all the families know."
Bolt: "Even Duro!?"
Sandra: "Belle doesn't know about it either, but yes, her father as well."
Bolt: "And why didn't you tell me about this!?  I've hated not knowing why it all happened!  Why it was so random!"
Sandra: "We didn't know what to do at the time.  I didn't want you to follow in his footsteps and become like him."
Bolt: "What, a pirate?"
Sandra: "No.  I have nothing against pirates.  Hell, even I was one."
Bolt: "!?"
Sandra: "But that world is different to this one.  People hold grudges, and thats what happened to your father.  I wouldn't be able to live with myself if it happened to you too."
They stood their, silent for a moment.

Bolt: "I'm going out.  I need some air..."
He walks over to the door.
Sandra: "Chris..."
Bolt: "Don't worry, I'll be back for dinner."
He looks up and smiles at her and then leaves.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

Jason sighed as he walked down the streets. ?I can?t seem to find a single place to stay.? He scratched his head and looked around. ?Is it my hat...?? He pondered the thought for a moment. ?Hmm.. But it?s a pretty awesome hat...? He sighed. 

?I ?INALLY ?OUND YOU!?  Jason looked around. Behind him was a man missing most his teeth, Balding and wearing a torn vest and shorts. ?Who are you?? Jason had a nervous look on his face. Not from being scared, but at how ridiculous he looked.

?You?re a right ard one to ind ya?know.? He drooled. ?I asked who are you. It?s not nice to ignore people.? The man just laughed. ?I? be Jack da rippah. Named or the amous killah ya know.? He seemed proud of that statement. ?And what do you want from me?? The man smirked. ?Ya life.?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He was walking back into town, hands behind his head and looking up at the clouds.  There was a slight breeze and the sky was slowly starting to turn red.  

Bolt: "So dad was a pirate eh?  I did not see that coming."
He walked back into town in an area full of tall buildings with restaurants and pubs.
Bolt: "I need a drink."
In the distance, he saw and old man talking to a younger person.  Bolt leans forwards and squints his eyes.
Bolt: "Is that the mask kid?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

Jason grabbed his chest. ?Then, I?ll defend my life.? As he pulled away a bear mask came from his pecks. ?The bloody hell!?? The toothless man stepped back in shock.  ?Time limit one minute? Jason thought to himself. ?But I?ll just keep this at my waist.? He put the mask on his belt.

?No gunnah use it ay?? He laughed. ?Die then!? He grabbed a dagger from his hip and slashed at Jason. ?Not bad.? He blocked by unsheathing his katana. ?Biggah ain?t bettah mate.? He jumped back. ?And smaller is not deadlier.? He mocked with a grin.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 7, 2008)

~North Blue, On the Island Gaieo, Docks~

The captured Pirate ship was now docked and the Marines were questioning Paegun, "Who are you and who's your commanding officer?"

Paegun stepped forward, "I'm in charge, we commandeered this ship after these Pirates sunk our ship.  Our Commanding Officer was killed in the initial attack on our ship.  Our ship's name was 'Peacecrap'."

One of the Marines started laughing, "Okay okay let them go.  It's about time that ship went down."

Paegun, Sooyoung, and the rest of their crew got mad, "Psh.  It was a good ship."

Paegun ordered some Marines to help them escort the Pirates, "I would like to see the Commanding Officer of this base."

One of the Marines saluted, "Yes sir.  Let's go men."

~10 Minutes Later inside the Marine Base~

Paegun, Sooyoung, their crew, and the Pirates were brought into a room with a large table in it.  A man walked in with blue-tinted sunglasses, bright red hair, and a cloak with "Justice" on it.  The Marines saluted the man, "I'm am Lieutenant-Commander Siro Jackson.  It's a tragedy to hear about your commanding officer and the 'Peacecrap'."

Paegun bowed slightly, "Thank you, sir.  It was a shame to lose a ship and an officer in the same day."

Siro looked at the Pirates, "So what do we have here?"

Paegun brought Captain Kitty Hawk forward, "This is Captain Kitty Hawk, of the Kitty Hawk Pirates.  We captured them and their ship."

Siro raised an eyebrow and motioned a Marine out of the room.  A few seconds later the Marine came in with a stack of Wanted Posters.  Siro grabbed the stack of Wanted Posters and looked through them, "Ah, here he is.  Kitty Hawk 'The Genius', his bounty is 4000 belli."

Suddenly Kitty Hawk yelled, "Holy shit!  I had a bounty?!"

The rest of Kitty Hawk's crew started congratulating their Captain.

Sooyoung hit Kitty Hawk's head and pulled out a Wanted Poster, "That's nothing look at this."

Sooyoung showed the Wanted Poster, "This man is Trafalgar Law.  He's from this Sea.  That's a real bounty."

Kitty Hawk proceeded to cry a little, "I thought my bounty was so high."

Siro cleared his throat, "Guards, bring the Kitty Hawk Pirates to the brig.  They shall be tried in a few days.  Most likely, since they killed an officer they will be executed."

Paegun held up his hand, "Umm....sir.  Kitty Hawk can be a great help to the Marines.  He's a master engineer, if we just give him a chance."

Siro raised his shoulders, "Are you questioning my orders, Warrant Officer?"

Paegun sunk his head down, "No sir.  I'm sorry sir."

Siro looked at Paegun, "Turn your hat the right way around.  Guards escort the Pirates out please."

A few guards saluted Siro and took the Pirates away.  Paegun adjusted his hat and looked at Siro, "Sir, what are to become the members of the 'Peacecrap'?"

Siro looked at the crew, "Yourself and Sooyoung shall be joining another ship and crew with a new Commanding Officer.  The rest of you shall work here on the base."

Five Marines entered the room and one was carrying a Den Den Mushi.  Siro addressed Paegun and Sooyoung, "You two are allowed temporary leave.  The rest of you shall be trained for work around here.  You will most likely just be guarding the dock.  The Den Den Mushi is for yourself and Ms. Sooyoung Mr. Collaart.  We shall call you when the ship arrives."

Paegun grabbed the Den Den Mushi, "Yes sir, thank you sir."

Siro yelled, "DISMISSED!"

The Marines saluted Siro and left.  Paegun and Sooyoung left the base and went back to the ship to grab their weapons, "So what do you wanna do first?"

Paegun turned his hat backwards again and grabbed his stomach, "Let's go eat, my treat."

Sooyoung smiled and the two began walking down a street.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-With Bolt-

In the distance, he stood there watching Jason fighting that old guy.
Bolt: "Lol, did he just put on a mask?  As if thats gonna help at all."

He was hiding behind a building, poking his head out to watch.  
Bolt: "But he seems to know how to somewhat handle a katana.  Masks and swords.  Weird kid."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

Jack kicked Jason?s face knocking him back. ?Damn... strong for a nasty looking guy...? He grunted. ?Hehahahah! Dun coun me out boy!? Jason sighed and grabbed the mask from his belt. ?One minute, Mask breaks when times up anyway.? He thought to himself.

?Nao yah gunna point it on?? Jason nodded. ?The masks I create from my body are special though.? He raised it to his face. ?When put on a person.? He placed the mask on and his head changed into that of a bears. ?It gives them special abilities!? 

?THE HELL!?? The man shouted. Jason charged in with his Katana and sliced downward. ?Guah!? the man jumped out of the way. ?The hell tha mask do!?? Jason smirked. ?The mask that turns me into a bear. Strength Mask.? 

?NO WAY THAT WORKS!? Jack went to punch him but his fist was caught with ease. ?It also increases my aggression by a minor amount.? He dropped his Katana, Grabbed his arm at the elbow with his other hand. Then threw Jack down into an Alley way. ?I?ve got some time before it breaks. So don?t tell me your done.?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He is hiding behind a building watching Jason's fight.  He got his bear mask and put it on.  Unbelievably, his face turned into a bear's.
Bolt: "What the hell!?  This is unreal!"

Jason picked up the old man and threw him down an alley.
Bolt: "So the masks give him powers!?  This must be one of those powers you get from a Devil Fruit.  Amazing.  This kid probably has a bounty as well with a power like this...  I can't believe it.  This must be what the life of a pirate must feel like.  Exciting."
He grins to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

Jason walks over to where the man fell. ?Hmm... ? The bear face cracks and falls to the ground. ?It seems times up. You were a good opponent. But I don?t think I?ll be seeing you again.? He turned back and went to where he dropped his Katana.

?I really need to find a place to stay tonight though.? Jason sighed and picked up his Katana. ?You have any idea?s where we should go.? He looked down at his sword then sweatdropped. ?Yeah... I suppose you wouldn?t...?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He observed Jason and watched the mask crack and fall apart.
Bolt: "Whoa.  Thats awesome."
Jason held his katana and looked at it saying something.  He then started to walk.
Bolt: "He is an interesting one."

Bolt jumped up on the roofs of the buildings around the area, in pursuit of Jason below.  He then jumped down and landed around the corner that Jason was coming from.  He sat and assumed a cool/dramatic pose.  Jason turned the corner.

Bolt: "Hey.  I saw what you did back there.  Whats your name?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

?I?m Jason.? He spoke softly. ?Eh?? Bolt stood up and held his hand to his ear. ?What?? Jason spoke up this time. ?I?m Jason.? He was a little louder this time. ?Heh, just Jason?? He shrugged. ?I don?t have much a tittle.? He walked past Bolt. 

?Hey!? He turned around. ?You just going to walk off?? Jason didn?t say anything. He just moved forward. ?I need to find a good crew.? He scratched his head. ?But how am I going to find someone interested in becoming a pirate.? Bolt blinked for a moment. "I ASKED IF YOU WERE JUST GOING TO WALK OFF!!"


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 7, 2008)

Edward Colt was drinking cold beer in his Cabin.He was seeing some wanted posters of some pirates...
Suddenly a marine run into the Cabin.
"Captain, its from.....World Government"
*"Fine..leave it on here" *
The marine left from the cabin.
Colt looked at the letter....
_Frofba Helzo Bounty 5,000,000
Age: 23
Height: 5'9
Weight: 156lbs
Weapon: Hand scythe
DF: Unknown_
*
"Ahahaha, very good bounty.It just started getting interesting."*
The man walked out of the room and headed tot he deck of the ship.
*"Go, NORTH!!"*
"Sir, we are already just a minute from North Blue."
*"Great.Then, keep your eyes open and watch for any pirate ship"*
Colt walked at the edge of the deck with his hands in his pockets ,his marine coat over him and his toothpick in his mouth.
*"I have to train harder to master my powers."*


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-With Bolt and Jason-

Bolt: "Answer the question Jay."
Jason: "Jay?"
Bolt: "Its easier to say than Jason.  But back to the question."
Jason: "I-I suppose I'm going to have to find a place to stay for the night..."
Bolt: "You came to a new island and you don't even have a palce to stay?"
Jason: "..."
Bolt: "What are you, a freakin' idiot! LOLOLOL!"
Jason: "Well, I-"
Bolt: "And you said that you're a pirate, right?"
Jason: "Yea..."

There was a moment of silence.

Bolt: "What was that you did earlier?"
Jason: "What are you talking about?"
Bolt: "Don't play dumb.  I'm talking about the masks.  You put on that one mask and it changed you.  Whats with that?  Is it one of those Devil Fruits?  Are they actually real?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

Jason nodded. ?The mask mask fruit. I can make special masks.? He continued walking, Bolt following behind. ?Is that how you make all those other masks? Will I turn into Zoro if I put that one on?? Jason shook his head.

?I make those by hand. It?s better then resorting to stealing from random people.? Bolt nodded. ?So you?re like a lame pirate?? He put his hands in his pockets and leaned back. ?I guess.? Jason looked around for an Inn or a Hotel.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-With Bolt and Jason-

The two were walking.  Jason was looking for a place to stay for the night.
Bolt: "So, trying to find a place, right Jay?"
Jason: "Its Jason actually..."
Bolt: "There aren't many good places around here Jay."
Jason: "Well, I guess I'll have to make do with it."
Bolt: "You're an interesting one, kid."
Jason: Thanks, I guess.
Bolt: "It was a compliment.  This whole Devil Fruit thing is so interesting.  All this time I thought it was just a legend, but seeing a living and breathing user is mind blowing."
Jason: "Thanks..."
Bolt: "You know what, I bet you're hungry too."
Jason: "Kinda."
Bolt: "Look, my mom is making some dinner.  How about you come around and tell me more about these abilities of yours?  What do you say?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

Jason sighed. ?More people.? He thought to himself. ?Sure... I guess I can go-? Before he could finish, Bolt was dragging him off. ?That?s the spirit!? Jason just blinked a bit. ?I bet anything this dude would drag me back even if I said no.? 

---- What Jason wishes he could do-

?Damn it! Let me go!? He brushes himself off. ?Sheesh, Rude to drag people around man!? He adjusts his glasses. ?I?ll gladly go of my own accord!? he says in a fake British accent. ?Come then!? He marched forward. 

----
On the inside, Jason is a bit of a goofball and an odd man out. But he is also shy, this shyness prevents him from showing his true self to others. It?s a mask he wears to protect himself. ?The world wears a mask.? Jason thinks to himself. ?And I?m no exception.?  he sighs. Still being dragged.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-With Bolt and Jason-

Bolt continues dragging Jason by the shoulder.  He shows little resistance and lets Bolt do as he pleases with him.  Eventually, they make it back to the Fly residence. 

Bolt: "Mom, I'm home."
He walks into the living room.  Its filled with people.  All middle-aged women.  The wives of Bolt's father's fishing crew.  Belle is also there.
Sandra: "You're late Chris.  Where have you bee-"
She notices Jason.
Sandra: "Who is your friend?"
Bolt: "Him?  He's Jason.  He's a pirate."
Sandra: "A pirate!?  And you simply invited him over for dinner?"
Bolt: "Well ... yea..."
Sandra: "You should've told me earlier.  I guess I'm going to have to set another plate."
Jason: "I can always leave..."
Sandra: "Nonsense.  Any friend of Chris's is welcome."
She smiles and begins putting down another plate in the kitchen.

Bolt and Jason walk into another room to talk alone.
Bolt: "So, a pirate's life must be exciting, eh?"
Jason: "Actually, I'm kinda new.  So I'm not really too sure..."
A red-haired girl walks in.  She's wearing a casual dress.
Belle: "Hey Chris."
He turns around and looks at her.
Bolt: "Sup Belle."
He turns back towards Jason.
Belle: "Hi, I don't think we've met.  Whats your name again?"
She puts out her hand.
Jason: "Jason..."
Belle: "Sorry.  I couldn't hear you."
Bolt slaps him on his back.
Bolt: "Come on man, speak up!"
Jason: "Its Jason."
Belle: "I'm Belle."
Bolt: "She's an old friend.  A bit annoying, lol."
Belle: "Shut up.  You're no better."
Bolt: "How bout you leave us men to talk."
Belle: "Don't go and tell me what to do."
Bolt stands up.
Bolt: "Hey, I'll do what I want."
The two bump heads and continue arguing.  Jason sits silently, feeling awkward with these two loud people around him.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 7, 2008)

Edward Colt or ''The Ravager'' was calm and happy.
*"Old times.....the pirate hunting was far more difficult."*
Colt was looking at the ocean......
"Sir, your beer" a young marine said.
*"Thanks boy"*
A marine on the middle mast "Pirate ship, Pirate ship"
*"How their flag looks like?"* Colt asked him.
_"Its like....a red skull"_
*"Ohh...ok.Prepare for battle!!"*....*"There they are......"* Colt whispered.

The marines grabbed their guns and swords and some others were preparing the cannons.As the ships were getting closeer to each other, the marines saw that the pirate ship was far bigger and with more pirates.

"Sir, they are more than us."
*"Shut up."*

Colt left his beer and walked to the middle of the deck with his hands in his pockets.
The ships approached each other side by side and then ......
*BOOM, BOOM, BAMM, BAM, SPLASH!!!!*
*"ATTACK!!!!!!"* the Pirates were shouting.
A cannon ball destroyed the main sails from the marine ship.The Pirates user ropes and they all were jumping at the marine ship.

*"Just kill them, they are only pirates." *
A pirate with an axe went behind Colt and as the axe was falling on him the last moment Colt turned back and stopped it with his foot as he kicked it at the side and throw it away of the pirate's hands.
The pirate saw his face.
"Noo...it cannot be right.Captain Helzo, its...its......The Ravager"The pirate shouted.

Suddenly all the pirates stopped and looked Colt.*"Kill Him!!!!!!"* All the pirates run on him surrounding him from all sides and falling on him from high.Now you could only see pirates and Colt inside the crowd.

Frofba Helzo was just looking and killing other marines that were trying to kill him.With his scythe were ripping their heads off.

And then Colt throw all the pirates away at once as something like an air wave appeared around him for less than a second.Some of the pirates injured badly, others stubbed themselves on swords and other fell in the sea.
_
"So.....you deserve the fame you have as the Ravager_" Helzo said him and the marines stopped attacking him.The ship was filled in blood and with dead bodies.
*"You know....that you have to swab  this mess on my ship right now.. and then you will die."*
_"AHAHAHAHA"_ Helzo started laughing as he charged at Colt with his scythe.
_"Take this damn marine"_ Helzo was trying to hit him with fast strikes without stopping.
But, Colt was faster and was avoiding the hits easily for now.
And a fast kick at Helzo's stomach sent him at the Cabin's door.
_
"What the hell are you?"_
*"Well, I ate the Pressure Pressure Fruit (=Oshi Oshi No Mi) and now I am a pressure man.But until now I didn't use my powers at all except from when I sent your guys flying away.I don't have to use my powers to kill you."*

_"Damn you!!!"_ Helzo on his rage trow his scythe straight to him trying to cut him in 2 pieces but even before it reaches him Colt  smashed it on the air with a powerfull kick.With his hands in his pockets and without losing his toothpick from his mouth walked towards the angry pirate.
*"You don't deserve your bounty.You only got this because you were killing innocent and weak women and children.I could just arrest you and take you at the WG prisons for the ultimate punishment but I can't let you survive after what you have done.C ya later."*

And before the pirate say something kicked him with all his force straight to his throat and sending him dead at once.

The remaining marines started throingthe dead bodies at the sea and swabbing the deck.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 7, 2008)

Zorokiller sits down at the docks, looking at his new bought masks, it's white with some weird red stripes on it...It's kind of creepy, but he got it for free so it didn't matter.

He looked at his side where his katana was, next to it his bokken, he pulled it out, he didn't even knew the origins of his weapons, neither of himself...he just ended up here and was obsessed with swordmanship...and onigiri.

He held the handle near his mouth, it had a small hole and several other small holes in the 'blade' itself. He blew air in it and started to close off some holes creating a melody.

It was a nice tune, kind of rapid, Zorokiller started to play faster and faster, suddenly the waves of the sea started to get more fierce and higher.

But suddenly he stopped.

"I need some onigiri."

He stood up and turned around heading toward the center of the town, looking for onigiri.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 7, 2008)

Chaos.  That was all pirates wanted.  Chaos and anarchy.  People claimed the World Government used too much power.  They had not seen what V had seen.  They had not felt what V had felt.  The World Government would make sure they would never have to.  V docked his boat and headed towards large town.  He would make sure they would never have to.   

He brushed his way past pirates and thieves.  They would be dealt with later.  He had only one purpose now.  The door to the night club collapsed when V's boot hit it.  The bouncer was missing a head before he could take a step.  The pirates in the bar turned their heads.  They saw knives coming towards them.  They fell onto the floor, weapons in hand.  Only one remained standing.   

"Captain Mark 'Cat's Claw' Longshanks.  1 million beli bounty."  "Ya must be the pirate hunter V.  I heard 'bout you.  They say ya slaughtered every last person on the Green Skimmer, hostages included.  I'm tougher then them Emerald Thieves.  Ya won't stand a chance against me."  Mark pulled a cutlass from his belt and charged at V.   

His cutlass was met with a dagger.  He swung again, but he was stopped halfway through his blow.  V snapped his wrist and flipped him over, smashing him against a table.  As he was getting up, he noticed a sharp pain in his stomach and saw a knife protruding from it.  V removed the knife and sheathed it in his belt.  "It's done."   A nervous, skinny man stepped into the room.  "T- they- I- I h-heard a rumor.  M-many villages have been a-attacked in the Grand Line.  Fit young men were k-kidnapped.  I-I think that's what y-" His sentence stopped when V's knife met his throat.  He had an objective now.  The Grand Line.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 7, 2008)

“Get the Med kit!” I yelled as I pulled the woman aboard. She was no older then myself. How had she ended up in such a state?

I turned my attention back to the woman. “What’s your name?”  I asked.

“Ra- Rachael.” She replied. “Rachael Clow.”

“Hang in their Rachael.” I said to her as Sarah approached with the med kit. “How bad is it, Sarah?”

“Lets see – bullet wound in the right shoulder, broken left fibula, right Ulna, right Humerus, several subdermal hematoma’s, numerous lacerations and she’s seems to have a fever.” Sarah replied.

“That sounds bad.” Rachael said.

“Its worse then you know – she’ll start to go into shock if we don’t do something fast.” Sarah explained. “She needs a doctor.” 

“How far is it to the nearest island?” I asked as I looked Rachael over. Her necklace caught my attention.

“You don’t understand!” Sarah yelled. “The only people who could treat her are in the grand line!”

“Reverse mountain is three days away, even at full speed!” David said. “She would never survive the trip.”

“Sarah, What’s the nearest island in the grand line? If we took a straight line, that is?”

“Uh, Cardith.” Sarah explained. “But we would have to cut through the calm belt.”

“That suicide!” David exclaimed.

“Not with this.” I said, holding up Rachael’s necklace.

“Is that what I think it is?” Sarah said, awe struck.

“Yeah – a seastone necklace.” I replied. “Which way is the nearest doctor?”


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 7, 2008)

-Somewhere near the sea-

Anne was walking near a coastline carry two huge barrels of beer on her back.

" Damn, no place to sleep. "

Suddenly, a fish jumped out of the water and landed in her mouth.

" Wagst zhea frujck!! " said Anne in shock as she fainted on the spot.

Being a seafood hater, she despises marine life be it dead or alive.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 7, 2008)

-At the Fly Residence-

Bolt and Belle had been arguing for about 10 minutes around now.  Neither of them even remembered how it started, and the argument had deviated from things like clothes, to preferences in music.  They were currently arguing about an event that happened back in the 5th grade.  Jason sat there silently.

Belle: "You were supposed to help out!"
Bolt: "But _you_ said I was irresponsible and couldn't do anything!"
Belle: "But then _you_ said you'd help to prove you weren't completely useless!"
Jason: "Um..."
They turned to him angrily.
Bolt & Belle: *"WHAT!?"*
Jason: "I think I heard your mom call for us...."
Bolt: "Oh."

A few hours later, the dinner party was nearing an end and people began leaving.
Sandra: "K, I'll talk to you later.  Walk home safely."
She waved to all the other wives and then went back in to clean.  Belle and Bolt stood out on the porch.
Belle: "I gotta go to.  Happy birthday Chris."
She handed him a card in an envelope and gave him a hug.  He just stood there, not giving the hug back.
Bolt: "K."
Belle: "Bye."
She turned around and left.  Bolt went back inside and saw his mom and Jason cleaning up the table.
Sandra: "Aw, you don't need to help."
Jason: "Its the least I can do."
Sandra: "I'll set up sheets for you on the couch."
Jason: "Thanks."
Bolt: "Well, I'm going to bed."
He made his way upstairs and walked into his room.  Most things were packed in boxes and bags.
Bolt: "Oh right.  The moving out thing..."
Sandra: "I took the liberty to pack your things.  I had a feeling you'd be too lazy to do it yourself."
Bolt: "You know me too well."
She hugs him.
Sandra: "I'm not doing this to hurt you.  I'm doing this to help you go onto bigger and better things."
Bolt: "I know."
She leaves and he falls onto his bed, placing Belle's unopened envelope on the nightstand and falls asleep.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

Jason put his hat and glasses down on a small side table  next to the couch/bed. ?Well.. A beds a bed I guess.? He plopped down and moved his head around on the pillow. ?Hmm... I smell something....? Jason got up and walked into the kitchen. ?I know this smell...? He thought to himself.

He then slowly reached for the fridge and opened it. ?FISH!? Jason fell down, weakened. ?It... had... to be fish....? He thought, tongue hanging out. ?So smelly... gonna die.... I?m gonna die....?  Old wounds don?t heal well. 

Elsehwere- 

"YEAH! I'mma rocka!" A man bangs his head. "Don't try and comply, my style is vile!" A bunch of guys sweatdropped at the odd man. "YEAH! I'mma rocka!" He plays air guitar.

"ENSIGN RICKY GET YOUR ASS BACK TO SWABBING!" A man in a Lt.'s jacket shout. "Hey don't feel bad rick." Joseph pat the man on his back. "We all think you suck anyway."


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 7, 2008)

Zorokiller busts open the door of the Bolt residence

He spurts to the kitchen, runs straight past Joseph, ignoring everything.

"This strong odor, it can only be fresh nice skipjack tuna!"

Bolt and his mother hear all the ruckus and quitely move toward the kitchen,
They saw Joseph standing speechless holding his hands in front of his mouth and nose, while the odd person was chopping the fish and put the chopped up parts in riceballs.

"Katsuobushi Onigiri!!" he yelled while he ate in whole.

Everyone stood their speechless.
Zorokiller yawned "Man...Seafood always makes me drowsy..."
He closed his eyes and fell asleep while standing.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2008)

Many years ago-

?Jason!? A women shouts. ?I need your help~? a young boy turns around. ?Ok.? He?s wearing plain clothing. A white shirt, blue shorts and dirty blue shoes. ?But what do you need me to do?? He looks up at the older women.

?I?m creating new dishes for my restaurant! So I want you to test them!? Jason nodded. ?Ok.? He has a bad habit of not being able to turn down requests. So he often helps many people with odd jobs that typically no one would really want to do.

The women takes him into a kitchen and puts a few plates down in front of him. ?I?m going for this exotic fish kind of thing~? She smiled. ?So, tell me how they are okay!? Jason nodded and picked up a fork.

In front of him were many different fish dishes. He poked one that looked like salmon covered in boogers, then took a bite. ?BLERGH!? he turned to the side and threw up. ?It?s... horrible...? He said simply. Trying to keep the rest of his breakfast in.

?Aw... how?s the next one.? The same as the last, poked, took a bite and threw up. This continued for seven more dishes. Each worse then the last one. ?Aw.... I only have one fish left.? At this point, Jason was ready to collapse. 

The women brought out a dish that resembled the kitchens floor. ?Vomit on a plate.? Jason thought to himself. ?Try it~? she smiled. Jason was weary this time and smelled it instead. ?HRF.? He tried to hold back whatever was left in his gut. Then took a small bite.

?How?s it taste?? She smiled. Jason put his fork down. Stood up and moved away from the puddle of vomit. Then collapsed on the ground. After tasting this dish Jason was in the hospital for three months. After that day, he could no longer look at, smell, or touch fish.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 7, 2008)

Waffle had luckily drifted to a random island in the North Blue. He was in desperate need of food. He had used way too much energy creating vortexes. However, if it weren't for them he would have never made it to the island with a broken rudder.

Damn storms. I wish it rained beer.

He wandered around looking for a bar even though he didn't have any money. He could just steal it. He was a pirate after all. But stealing was never his style. Then something caught his nose.

Onigiri.

He followed the scent. Eventually it led him into a certain house. He went to go to the door, but tripped over 3 lawn gnomes trying to get to the door. He finally reached the door and opened it up. Still following the scent, he saw a man with an onigiri head, and robot body. 

It has to be a robot.

Attention was turned to Waffle.

Uncle Jordan! Nice to see you! Waffle said, looking at Jason. He was trying to cover for himself.

Uhh what?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 7, 2008)

With Eric:

Pirate: Get the cannon!
Three pirates pulled out a large cannon, and another two begin to load it.
Pirate: We'll blow this chain bastard to pieces.
They drop the large ball into it and begin get a match ready.
Eric: Chain Bullet.
He shoots a chain out of his finger tip and into the hole in the cannon.
Eric: So now, you still gona' fire that thing?
Pirate: Of course!
Eric: You sure, bet you have no idea what'll happen. 
Pirate: Bet you don't either kid!
Eric: My guess is we'll all die.
Pirate: Bullshit, like that'll happen.
Eric: One way to find out, go right ahead and light it, if you have the guts.
The pirate begins to sweat and looks at his match.
Pirate: Shit...shit...YOU'RE NOT GONA' GET THE BEST OF ME!!!
He lights the match and then the fuse.

On his Marine ship-
The man is still on the Den Den Mushi.
Marine: Thank you Lt. Allbody, please hurry. I don't know how long we'll be able to last here!
Allbody: Understood, MEN!
He says as he hangs up on his end.
Marine: Lt.! We just have to hold on a little longer, help is on the way!

BOOM!!!

Suddenly, one of the ships is filled with smoke.
Marine: What is Ensgin Jager doing now...

With James:

He enters the boat and that he found, and it is old and dirty. There doesn't seem to be anyone on it.
James: Helloooooo! Anyone here? Do you have any food?
He wonders around until he spots a light in one of the cabins.
James: Ahah!
He opens the door and enters.
James: Anyone here?
There is a man with a plate of food and a Den Den Mushi on the table. He hangs up as James enters.

James: Hey there...He says to the plate of food.
Man: Hello.
James: Oh, and you too.
He looks up at him.
Man: Would you like something to eat.
James: Yes, thank you so much!

He sits down and takes the katana off and lies it against the table.
Man: Too bad.
He pats his mouth with a napkin.
James: Wha-!
Man: Too bad, I will not give you any.
James: Well, I'm afraid I'll have to take it because I'm-
Man: A pirate? Yes I know. 
James: How? 
Man: I have my methods.
James: Well, that doesn't matter. I'm still gona' beat you and take your food.

Man: Are you sure?
James: You're really annoying yah know...Of course I am!
He picks up his katana, unsheaths it and dives across the table ready to attack.

Suddenly though, he hears the sound of metal clashing and sees that his attack has been blocked by the man who suddenly has a katana now.

Man: I see you attacked with the back of your blade, why?
James: As annoying as you are, you were unarmed, or atleast I thought.
Man: You really shouldn't underestimate your opponents.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok, I can explain. Seriously. I was at the sea and my rudder was broken, so I used my vortex powers to steer the ship, except creating 2 or 3 vortexes wears me out and I had to create tons of them. So I finally got here, all tired and whatnot and I needed food. Eventually I smelled this guy, he pointed at Zorokiller, thinking he was a tasty onigiri. Then I tripped over lawn gnomes and he isn't. He's a robot Onigiri thing.

He took a deep breath after. He hadn't breathed throughout that entire speech.

"You poor thing," Bolt's mom said, "can I get anything for you?"

Food would be amazing.

"Of course. Why don't you talk to my son Bolt, and his friend Jason?"

Uhhh, hi?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 7, 2008)

A One hundred gun ship of the line, sliced through the waves of the waters not far from Cardith, its immeasurable bulk push by the wind in its sails.  A bear of a man stood on its deck and order about the crew. 

?sir we have the Vengeance coming up on our port side!? 

Commander Nelson ?What!? I told Domsky to go to the west to watch out for these dam pirates, they blasted our East Blue Regional head quarters!? and it was by chance that they got this intelligence and they had to act upon it. Nelson turned to his left has he watched the allied ship come along aside. A blonde man in a suit walked on to the deck flanked by two marines. ?Domsky what the hell do you think your doing? - your violating a superior officers orders!?

The blonde laughed ?actually I?m not- you see you?re a pirate now? Domsky removed a letter, with the seal of the World Government ?you?ve been labeled too soft, not worthy of your position?

?And who said this of me!? Demanded the commander.

?I did? said a lieutenant ?one must believe in absolute justice, and you do not sir? 

[COLOR="Teal]?so you?re the one who informed us of this? [/COLOR]said Domsky.

?yes? replied the lieutenant.

[COLOR="Teal"]?pity?[/COLOR] with that he shot the lieutenant ?you called him Sir, and that would mean you respected a pirate and thus in league, your punishment is death, as are the rest of you? Domsky turned around and headed back to the ship ?Fire!? In single thunderous boom of gunfire a dozen men fell.

?Dam you Domsky!? yelled Nelson over the gunfire has he attacked the incoming marines.

Domsky walked over to his second in command ?Order all guns to fire on the ship? 

?yes sir!? Replied the man ?ALL GUNS PREPARE TO FIRE!? 

Meanwhile back on the ship Nelson ran into his second in command, Andre Wellington ?Sir I?m sorry- I failed to keep the guns ready, just because it was an allied ship? 

?It not your fault, get to a longboat? It was then that the first broadside hit the ship blasting the two officer apart, separate ways, separate fates.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

-With Bolt-

Bolt: "What the hell is this!?  A giant robotic onigiri and a circus freak!?  Get out of my house!"
Zorokiller: "No."
Aye: "Never."
Bolt: "Then I guess I'll have to make you."
He draws his said and takes a fighting pose.
Zorokiller: "I'm afraid I can't let you do that Chris."
Aye: "Can't do that Chris."
Bolt: "Wh-wh-what?"

The two continued repeating the phrase over and over again.  Creeping closer and closer to Bolt. 
Bolt: "No.  NO!  NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!"

His eyes open.  The sun seeps through Bolt's curtains, right onto his eyes.  Its morning.  
Bolt: "Phew.  It was a dream."
He gets up and dresses himself.  Picks up one of his bags and makes his way to his door.  He looks back, and remembers the envelope Belle gave him and shoves it down deep in his bag.  
Bolt: "Well, today is the day I have to do something with my life.  Life in this town is too boring for me, and I thinking meeting this kid and finding out my parents' past is a sign."

He makes his way downstairs.
Bolt: "No point in long sappy goodbyes."
He shakes Jason on the couch.
Bolt: "Come on.  Lets go.  I'm joining your crew and we're getting out of here."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

Jason shakes his head and rubs his eyes. ?AH THE LIGHT!? He covers his face and grabs his sunglasses then quickly puts them on. ?I feel better.? He sighs a sigh of relief.  ?Do we have to go so soon... I still have so many masks to sell....? Jason stretches and gets up, putting his hat and boots on.

?No point wasting time.? Bolt stretches and pops his back. ?Just gotta get it over and done with.? Jason scratched his chin. ?But, I don?t have enough beli for two people to eat...? Bolt ignored him. ?Yup. Time for some real fun lololol!? He took a heroic pose and walked out the door.

?Ara?? He looked around. ?Free breakfast....? He thought to himself running to the fridge and grabbing random meat. ?Mmm... breakfast.? Jason ran out following Behind Bolt. ?Thish ish goof!? He munched down on cured lamb. 

?That the guy!? A man from behind shouts at the two. ?Huh?? Bolt turns around. A man with a scraggly beard and matted hair looks at them. Standing next to them is a man with a nice suit and a rapier.  ?Yes, And it seems he has a friend.? 

He fixed his cufflinks. ?We?ve come to end you good sir. As well as your little friend there.? The man points to Jason. ?I am Sir. Alexander Fullman. This is my associate Hedge Scum.? He pointed to the other man. His clothing resembled that of a troll. ?Now. Which one of you, Shall I destroy first??


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

-With Bolt & Jason-

Bolt stood there with a defiant smirk whilst Jason didn't look to sure of himself. 
Bolt: "So, this is the life of a pirate, eh?  Exhilarating. "
Jason: "Should we fight him?"
Bolt: "What are you talking about?  Of course we should fight him!  He challenged us, we can't back down now."
Jason: "Well, um-"
Bolt: "Oi!  Foolman!"
Fullman: "Its Sir Alexander Full-"
Bolt: "Sir?  Who the hell do you think you are?"
Fullman: "I received the title 'Sir' from-"
Bolt: "Sorry, I do this sometimes.  I forgot that I don't care."
Jason taps Bolt on the shoulder.
Jason: "Should you really be antagonizing him like that?  He has a weapon."
Bolt: "Well, so do I."
He takes out his two sai.  They shine in the sunlight.
Bolt: "We need to put this guy in his place and make sure he knows not to mess with the... the..."
He looks at Jason.
Bolt: "Whats the name of our crew going to be?"
Jason: "The Little Tree Pirates."
Bolt: "Really?  Thats what we're going to be called from now on?"
Jason: "Yea."
Bolt: "Alright.  I guess you are the captain after all."
He turns back to Sir Alexander.
Bolt: "We'll teach you not to mess with the Little Tree Pirates!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

?OI! DON?T IGNORE ME!? Hedge grumbled. ?Sai!? That? ain?t a man?s weapon! This is a man?s weapon!? He removed a massive club from his back. ?And don?t think I?m slow!? He swung sideways with great speed.

?SPEED AND POWER! A TRUE MAN HAS BOTH!? He charged at Bolt. ?Heh. Let?s see you fight ?True Man? The two engaged each other and Bolt was knocked back. ?Not bad... not bad.? He grinned. ?A pirates life is already pretty fun!? 

?Hmm. I suppose those savages shall do battle on their own.? Alexander walked towards Jason. ?But you seem to not be so savage. Rather, you seem timid and scared.? Jason shrugged. ?Its... just how I am around people.? 

He looked at the ground a little. ?It?s understandable. The world is full of deceitful and evil people. It?s wise to be more timid. They over look the timid. That?s why they say...? He raised his rapier. ?It?s the quiet ones you must watch.? He then pointed it at Jason.

?Show me, Show me your power! If it is indeed the quiet ones you must watch then it is indeed you! You hold the most power between the two!? Jason unsheathed his blade. ?I?ll ask you one thing. Why do you want to kill me?? he sighed.

?You sell masks in a time when none are required. During festivals we use masks as a means to send our special ?herbs? Throughout the town and surrounding islands. We can not have one who sells such things here. It makes others assume we?ve lost face.? He rushes towards Jason. ?AND I CAN NOT ALLOW SUCH THINGS!?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Hedge- 

The two stood a distance from one another.  Staring each other down, waiting for the other opponent to break.  Sweat began dripping from Hedge's face.
Hedge: "You afraid boy."
Bolt: "..."
Hedge: "I can feel your fear.  Facing an opponent must be terrifying."
Bolt: "..."
Hedge: "Its a shame that I have to end your life so soon."
Bolt: "*YA~~~~WN*"
He stretches his arms out and opens his mouth wide.
Bolt: "Sorry, were you saying something?"
Hedge: "!?  Why you disrespecting little runt!"
Bolt: "Sorry, its just that when I'm bored, I get lost in my thoughts.  Where were we?"
Hedge: "I'll kill you!"

He charges forward with his club, and takes a massive swing.  Bolt jumps up and dodges it.  Hedge jumps up and then their weapons clash in mid-air.
Hedge: "You can barely keep up with me!  I'll break you soon!"
Bolt: "Actually, I'm moving a little sluggish today because of these new weights I put on to celebrate my first day of a pirate.  I may have overdone it a little, but it'll work out in the long run."
Hedge: "Weights!?"
The two land on the ground, still pushing each others weapons at each other.
Bolt: "You want to know how much?"
He looks to his left, then right.
Bolt: "I'll tell you, but promise not to tell anyone."
Hedge: "What the hell are yo-"
Bolt whispered something, which caused Hedge to stop mid-sentence.
Hedge: "Th-thats crazy!  How are you able to stand with that weight!?"
Bolt: "I dunno, Jesus?"
He smirks.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

?Da! Dada! Dadadadada!? Alexander made quick stab motions, Jason was struggling to block them. A rapier vs a katana is not an easy match. One is made for power and force. The other is made for speed and maneuverability. The only way to match him would be to match the man in speed.

?Come! You must prove your power to me!? Alex made a thrust motion, Jason stepped out of the way. ?I don?t want to resort to masks.? Jason thought to himself. He continued to side step Alexanders attacks. ?But I?ve got to find a way to match him in speed.? 

He avoids a thrust to the head, his cheek is grazed. ?Speed is not your strength? Then it must be power! Come I want to see your strength!? Alex shouts. ?He wants to see my strength. I don?t want to use it. An odd fight if I do say so myself.? Jason dodges a second thrust to the face.

?You seem pretty savage.? Jason comments. ?I am a gentleman!? He continues his attacks. ?The rapier is a sword used in the most noble of sword fighting!? he makes a swipe towards Jason?s shoulder. He jumps back and ducks a second swing.

?And if you refuse to honor my gentleman?s challenge...? He reached into a window and from it pulled a women out to the street. ?What!?? Jason?s eyes widened. ?I shall force you to show me. You ended Jack, why not end me?? 

Jason grip his blade. ?Why do you wish to see my power so badly.? His eyes narrow and he looks at the man, then the women crying in his arms. "You ended one of my men. I wish to see that same power you used against him!" 

?That. Is a stupid idea.? Jason grabs his chest and pulls out a cheetah mask. ?I?ll end this now.? He places the mask to his face and slowly its morphed into a cheetah?s head. ?What is that!?? Alexander looks in shock.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Hedge-

Hedge began sweating heavily after Bolt had revealed the weights that was wearing.
Hedge: "If he takes off those weights, his speed.  I don't even want to imagine it." he thought to himself.
Bolt: "If you're worried about my weights, don't."
Hedge: "And why not?"
Bolt: "I'm not going to take them off for the likes of you.  You aren't really worth it."
Hedge: "Boy, you have no idea who you're messing with."
He starts spinning his club, faster and faster until it looked like a round blur.
Hedge: "Take this!  HRAH!!!!"
He throws the club straight for Bolt.
Hedge: "No time to dodge it!"
Bolt: "!?  TWILIGHT TULIP!"
He began spinning his sai in each hand to block the coming attack.  It began pushing him back, but the speed at which the sai were spinning slowly wore down the club to half its size.  It fell to the ground, and Bolt looked back at Hedge.
Bolt: "Thats wasn't half bad."
Hedge: "W-who are you?"
Bolt: "Me?  Bolt Fly.  Pirate."
He charges at Hedge who begins to try and run.
Hedge: "Please!  No. NOOO!!!"
Bolt: "Sakura Storm!"
Bolt crosses his sai and then appears behind Hedge.  4 cuts appear on his chest, scraps of clothes and blood flying everywhere.  He falls to the ground.  Bolt sheaths his said and re-adjusts his beanie.
Bolt: "That was fun."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

The events happen in slow motion. All Alexander can do Is watch, his body can?t keep up. Jason sheathes his blade and begins a charge. His steps all seem to be slowed. Alexander tries to stab with his blade, but his hand is knocked away.

The women can barely make out what?s going on. Alexander tries to let her go, but she slowly rolls out of his arm. He looks down, Jason?s cheetah face looks up at him. ?RARGH!? In a quick burst, WHAM, He?s hit with an uppercut and sent flying back.

?Are you okay?? He looks over to the women and his cheetah face cracks and falls to the ground. ?I?m... zuh...? She fell to her knees in shock. ?I need a drink....? She begins to fan herself, thinking she?s got the flu.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 8, 2008)

Colt ordered all the marines to swab the ship and repair the damages fast.
Like nothing had happened he walked towards the cabin as he said to a marine to head to the Pelory Island the nearest one before the Grand Line from where they were now.

Colt closed the door of the Cabin and then he opened a secret door that lead to the floors under the deck.He walked down some stairs as he saw some marines repairing and washing the other floors of the ship.
*"Hey you, just keep swabbing and keep the holes closed until we reach the town."*

Colt had an old friend there that was expert at making, repairing ships.
Edward Colt opened another door and walked inside a big room for training.
*"I have to train hard.If I master my powers I will become stronger"* Colt said and locked the door behind him.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 8, 2008)

Zorokiller woke up, he was lying under a pile of rubble

"...Such a weird dream...retcon and such...What was that about?"

He walked off toward the dock to see if any ship was leaving toward the grand line.
He walked up toward a typical old sailor, with a wooden leg and all.

"Oi~Old man! Are you going to the grand line?"

The man looked weired out at him and started to laugh "Kakakaka...You must be joking me lad? Why would anyone my age want to go to that place?"

"What's so bad about it? It has some odd climates but there are just a normal living climate over there, what's the big deal with..ohh no it's the grandline!!"

"...Reverse mountain, I rest my case."

"Grr...Can I buy your boat?"
"How much you got?"
Zorokiller looks with a sneaky glare in his eyes "I have a special mask."
"...The same type of mask that has been selling here for the last couple of days by that timid guy? Forget it."

Zorokiller his spirit got crushed and he bangs the ground
Suddenly a idea comes to him

He pulls out his bokutõ (I'll use this term now instead of bokken) and holds it horizontal in front of his face and he starts to play a song.
It sounds awful and suddenly rain falls down, it begins to storm and and lightning bolt spurs down and hits Zorokiller dead on.

He puffs out a small smoke cloud out of his mouth and walks on

The old man was confused
"H-Hey what was that good for?"
"I don't know...I can't control it...but hey atleast I gave you bad weather!" he says while his tongue is out mockingly he runs off and puts his bokuto back he holds out his hands in front of him and his fingertops open, small bullets shoot out of it and Zorokiller randomly starts to wave around his arms, shooting everything up in town.

"W-What is that guy?!"
"He's gone berserk"

Zorokiller continues his way with a wacked out look on his face, shooting everything up while running like a retard.



Androids, hit them with lightning and they'll malfunction.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 8, 2008)

Colt was training in that room for hours.He was already strong since he fights more often with his physical techniques.His kicks are really powerfull and he can move fast.He remembers when he was young that a blonde stupid guy with a cigaret was the best at kicks.Colt foudn many information about him and he trained at his way.That's the reason he is fast and good.
But he wanted to train more and learn some new moves using his devil fruit powers.

He was in that room training for hours and he already learned some new moves that he wanted to train on them.

After some hours........

Someone was walking down the stairs....
"Sir, we are close to the Pelory Island.You should come to the deck"
*"Yes, yes....."*
Colt took his marine coat and walked up to the deck after some minutes.
He walked to the edge of the deck as he watched that his marines already swabbed it very well.

The ship stopped at the docks and the marines walked down to the docks with their Captain Edward Colt.Some others stayd at the ship.
*"Here we are"*
Colt knew that place.The peasants saw them and an old man run to him.
"My friend!!!Colt!!!" 
The marines looked at Colt since it was the first time they saw a strange talking to him with his normal name.
*"Oh, John. You are old now"* They both gave a hug to each other.They were old friends and John was the man that saved Edward when he was young from 3 fishmen.
"Yeah, I am old but you are famous and strong"
The 2 men walked toward a big but old building.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 8, 2008)

Waffle was sitting there, in the cabin of a pirate ship. They weren't heard of, just some small, no named pirates.

"Waffle, are you going to help, or do I just need to kill you?" the commander of the ship yelled.

Within an instant, a circle was made of dart's  was embedded on the commander's forehead.

Sorry, what was that? I missed what you said. he walked outside onto the deck and yelled, Alright men. You have a new leader, Captain Aye Wanna Waffle.

"Did you just-?" The second in command spoke; then was cut-off.

Nope, it was scurvy. He didn't eat enough sauerkraut. Just after he finished that sentence he was hit in the back of the head and knocked-out.

"What do we do with him?" The person who hit him asked.

"Put him in a dingy. We'll let the birds eat him. Oh and it seems to me like he didn't know this was only a division. Get the captain." The new commander ordered, "He'll make sure there's no mess."

-1 day later-

That dream was too real. It's like what's going on right now is a retcon or something, Waffle woke-up in a bed in a tent. Villagers from a certain island took him in.

"Aye! You're awake! I'm so glad you're awake!" Someone shouted in joy at Waffle.

Who? Waffle blinked a few times, until there was moisture in his eyes, then looked again, Bari? What are you doing here? And how'd you find me? I don't even know where I am.

"I figured you'd wind-up drifting to this island. There are strong currents from where you were kicked-off. A dingy would drift right here."

How'd you escape?

"Thanks to you. Killing the Commander caused chaos and the prison guard accidently dropped the key."

Well what are you doing here? 

"Weren't you listing? I'm here to find you. Look. They got the Captain all the way from the Grand Line to come here. He will find you, and kill you. Weather it be a fair fight or not."

Captain? I killed him.

"No, you killed a Commander. The lead division is in the Grand Line. Jeez, I was a prisoner and I know more then you. Ever heard of the Cavalier Pirates? "

I was a part of them? And now their lead division is coming to kill me? There's no way I can beat a division that powerful. I need to set out and find allies, whoever they may be. Then, we'll make our stand at Louge Town.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 8, 2008)

"So what you need now my old friend?" Mr.John said
*"I need a room to train while you and your workers will make my ship better."*
"Well there is a room with some pirates that I keep down there.As for the ship, did you forget what is my job.When you done your training you will not be able to recognize it."
*"Great then"* Colt said and walked down at a dark room where some dirty pirates were sleeping.

*"Air Pistol!!!" *

"Aaaaaaaaaaa..........."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 8, 2008)

Lt. Zane Garrick feels the wind on his face as he stands at the bow of his Marine frigate, he chomps on his cigar and mumbles to himself, "Dirty rotten pirates..."

"Justice will be served...." 

He's currently headed towards the North Blue to find himself a crew worthy of serving the cause of Absolute Justice. There's a lot of shit going down in the North Blue right now he thinks. 

"Gotta find me some killers, in the name of justice."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

“Are you ready?” Jason looked down at Bolt. “Yup.” they looked around. “Kinda curious to know what happened here.” Further down the dock it seemed there had been some trouble. “We should probably check it out...” Jason pondered.

“We’re pirates. Pirates cause trouble they don’t correct it.” Bolt jumped onto the ship. “All ready to set sail and what not.” He commented. “Ah? Good.” Jason pulled up anchor and Bolt readied the sails. 

“It feels like we are forgetting something.” Jason thinks to himself. “LET’S SET SAIL!!!” The ship jerked and Jason lost his footing. “Do you know how to steer!?” He shouted back. “Of course!” Bolt gave a thumbs up as the helm spins wildly.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

-With Bolt & Jason-

The ship slowly begins to leave the deck.
Bolt: "Finally leaving.  Never thought I'd see the day."
Jason: "Aren't you're friends and mom going to be upset you didn't say goodbye?"
Bolt: "I left a note for my mom.  That should be eno-"

On the docks stood a couple of people.
Bolt: "Is that...?"
Sandra: "Bye son!  Hope you have a safe journey!"
Bolt: "Lol.  Thanks.  It means a lot to me."
Belle: "You can't just get up and leave like that!!"
Bolt: "And why the hell not!?"
Belle: "You didn't eve say goodbye to anyone!"
Bolt: "Goodbye!  Is that good enough!?"
Belle: "Chris!  I-I... I'm really going to miss you."
She begins to tear up whilst Bolt stupidly grins.
Bolt: "I know.  See ya!"

The ship begins getting further and further, and the island begins getting smaller and smaller.
Bolt: "I'm gonna miss that place."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

A few hours later-

?So what?s the plan?? Bolt looked at Jason. ?Treasure hunt.? He spoke simply. ?You know, I think I underestimated you.? Bolt walked over to him with a grin. ?So what kind of treasure?? He looked over Jason?s shoulder.

?Sunken.? He pointed to a map, there was an X smack dab in the middle of North Blue. ?Sunken treasure huh?? He looked psyched. ?It?s said an cruise ship was pulled under. With it a treasure of about one hundred million beli.? 

At this point, Bolt?s eyes were sparkling. ?That?s a lot of cash.? Jason nodded. ?But I can?t swim.? He looked over at Bolt. ?So I?m going to put you into a barrel and send you down to the bottom of the ocean.? He held up a tube. ?This is how you?ll breathe.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 8, 2008)

_Somewhere..._
We focus on a small rural town, lots of farmland and dirt roads. A bald man with an eyepatch on his left eye, runs down a road at a frantic pace. The man wears a crimson trenchcoat and black tanktop underneath. He keeps turning his head back as if someone or something is following him.

Meet Crimson Will/Bounty-2.5 Million, wanted for raping and pillaging, his body count is as big as his rap sheet. Crimson Will feels his lungs start to burn, he can't run anymore. He stops suddenly and puts his hands on his knees, his breath ragged and short. "She....she can't....she can't hit me this far away...." he huffs, "Hehe....stupid bitch I made it..."

*"BANG!"* Crimson Will's remaining eye widens and his jaw hangs open. He falls to his knees and slowly brings his hand up to his forehead, correction what's left of his forehead. A huge hole is pretty much all that's left. Will takes his last ragged breath and hits the ground face first. 

A mile away a young woman no older then 18 sits perched in a tree, aiming through a sniper rifle. She methodically chews gum and grins, bubble, pop!

"That's all she wrote bloke..." and she giggles like a little schoolgirl.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 8, 2008)

With James:

He has been slashing wildly at the mysterious man but has gotten no where. He parries every attack and then returns it with a blunt attack of his own.

James: Damn...your good...
Man: Maybe you're just not good enough. 
James: You just can't take a compliment, can you? 

He attacks again, and the two clash. James takes a split second to look down at his opponents blade. It is a long red katana with red and white hilt. While looking he is smacked away by a kick from the man and tumbles into the wall. He stumbles to his feet.

James: That is one nice blade you got there.
Man: You like it? Marusu has been with me for quite a while.
James looks down at his own blade.
James: Suigin and I go back quite a bit as well. However, I feel something...strange coming from your blade.
Man: Oh? Is that so. 

He suddenly appears in front of James, who barely manages to parry in time. He hits him up with a kick to the chin and then kicks him to the side sending him flying again.

James: That's it! Monkey Point!
He clenches his fist and suddenly he grew fur and a tail. He pulls back his blade past his head.
James: Screaming...
The man suddenly vanishes.
James: Wha-?
Man: Boo.
He hears him from behind but before he can turn his head is slammed into the ground. 

Man: Well, that was amusing.
He kicks James' body to the door.
Man: Leave, if you can stand, if not then just die.
James uses his sword to stand up.
James: I'm...not...done yet!
Man: Oh, it seems you are. 
James: I'll finish you off...
Man: Save your breath, you'll need it.

He tosses his sheathed blade to James, who manages to catch it.
James: What is this?
Man: Take care of Marusu for me. Maybe you'll be able to figure out what's so special about it.
James: What're you doing? You need this so we can finish our fight!
Man: I'm afraid neither of us can.
James: Why not!
Man: Well, because I must be going and because the Marines that I called to deal with you are arriving. They should be on the boat by now.
James: What!
Man: Enjoy.

He takes the lamp lighting the room and smashes it against the ground, and it in the flash of fire he is gone. However, the ship is beginning to catch on fire.
James: Where did he, why did he, oh whatever. 
He gets to his feet and looks at the red blade.
James: Guess your with me now, aren't you lucky, atleast your wearing the right color.
He walks out of the cabin and is met with a gun shot to the feet.
Marine: Freeze pirate! Surrender and we can guarentee your life!
James: Sorry...the great Red Monkey never surrenders!
He unsheaths his new blade and dives into battle.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 8, 2008)

Right. Allies, so I don't die. Waffle had sailed to the next island, looking for someone to partner-up with him. He went into the local bar. There were always pirates at bars. It was pretty much empty.

"Now get outa' here! You've had enough! You're lucky I'm not making you pay." The bartender yelled as he kicked a giant man in a tux out of the bar. He got up and looked at Waffle.

I'm barley drunk. Got any booze?

No?

That's a shame. I'll tell you what. Go into the bar, buy me booze, give them to me, and I won't kick your ass.

...

Wait a minute. I know you! You'll tell my Mom! He tried to run off, but didn't get very far before tripping and falling. Damn those West Blue natives. Always trying to slow me down! He ran-off with better luck this time.

Who? I don't want to know. Waffle walked into the bar, only to find it was empty.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2008)

~North Blue, Gaieo Island~

Paegun and Sooyoung were walking down the street, enjoying their "Temporary Leave."  They walked by a Ramen Restaurant and Paegun stopped, "Sooyoung, we're eating here."

Paegun walked inside the Ramen Restaurant and Sooyoung followed him in.  Paegun and Sooyoung sat down at the bar.  The Ramen Restaurant wasn't very busy and there were only 4 other people sitting at a table.  A young waitress walked up to Sooyoung and Paegun, "What will you two be having today?"

Paegun was looking at the menu, "I'll have Miso Chashu."

Sooyoung took a quick glance at the menu, "I'll have the same as him, and some gyoza please."

The waitress wrote down the order and then walked away.  The four guys sitting at the table were staring at Sooyoung and whispering to each other.

*5 Minutes Later*

Sooyoung and Paegun received their ramen and began eating.  As Sooyoung was about to eat a gyoza, one of the men from the table walked over, "Hey baby, how about we go have some fun?"

Sooyoung looked back at the guy, "Psh, yeah right.  Just let me eat."

As Sooyoung raised her chopsticks the guy grabbed her arm, "I don't think you heard me correctly.  I said let's go have some fun."

The man noticed the Marine ensignia on Sooyoung's vest, "Oh so you're with the Marines, then I'll just pull rank on you.  I order you to come with me."

Paegun finished his ramen and got up from his seat, "Thanks for the ramen."

Paegun started walking and nudged the guy that was harassing Sooyoung.  The guy looked at Paegun, "What the hell are you doing?"

Paegun looked at the guy, "Sorry didn't see you there.  Sooyoung let's go, I left he money on the counter."

Sooyoung got up from her seat and the guy grabbed Sooyoung again, "Did I say you can leave?"

Paegun looked at the guy and the rest of his friends, "Aish.  Four of you won't be enough to take me.  Listening you're ruining my temporary leave.  What rank are you anyway?"

The guy let go of Sooyoung and crossed his arms, "I'm an ensign."

Paegun started laughing, "Aww man.  Let's go Sooyoung, he's not worth my time."

Paegun grabbed Sooyoung's arm, picked up his fauchard from a corner, and left the restaurant.  Paegun and Sooyoung began walking down the street again, "Stupid assholes."

Paegun smiled at Sooyoung and her face turned red, "I hate guys like that, can't take a hint."

Suddenly the four guys walked out from an alley and were staring down Paegun and Sooyoung, "You shoulda came with me.  Now you're gonna get a beating."

Paegun and Sooyoung started laughing, "Who the hell?" "Says stuff like that."

The Ensign started to change shape.  Sooyoung and Paegun were just staring at the transformation, "I think he ate one of those Devil Fruit things."

Sooyoung nodded her head, "Let's see what he turns into."

The Ensign finished his transformation and looked like a mosquito, but his wings were missing, "What the hell are you supposed to be?  Where the hell are your wings?"

The Ensign looked at Paegun, "As you can tell I'm a mosquito, I haven't mastered the fruit so I can't make wings come out.  Since you're on Leave, I'll let you fight me without repurcussions."

Paegun held his fauchard in a battle-ready stance, "Bring it, asshole."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

?Hmm..? Joseph looked around. ?The Lt. Hasn?t barked any orders in a while.? He walked off. ?Hey! Who was the last guy to contact the Lt?? One of the men shrugged. ?I think it was smith.? He picked his nose and flicked it. ?But I haven?t seen him in about an hour.? 

?An hour...? Joseph dropped his mop in shock. ?IDIOTS!? He took off towards the Lt.?s office and burst into the door. ?That?s.... nasty....? He shuddered. The office is covered in blood and the head officer is beheaded, body laying on the desk. 

?Not as bad an odor as I would have thought...? Joseph walked over to the desk to find the Denden mushi. ?I?ve got to inform someone... ? He picked up the phone and quickly dialed the nearest base. ?Pick up pick up pick up!?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

-With Bolt & Jason-

He was holding up the tube that Jason handed him, and looked at the barrels, then the tube, then the barrels again.
Bolt: "What the hell is this?"
Jason: "I told you.  Its how you'll breath.  You do enjoy breathing, don't you?"
Bolt: "Showing a little backbone, eh?" he stupidly grins.
Jason: "..."
Bolt: "How do you know it'll work?"
Jason: "I've been told that it should work."
Bolt: "Is it "should" or "will", because I kinda need to know."
Jason: "You'll be in a barrel.  That should protect you from anything you'll find down there."
Bolt: "This seems kinda fishy..."
Jason: "Urgh... fish..."
He holds his stomach, looking a little sick.
Bolt: "Whats wrong with you?"
Jason: "Nothing.  Just put on the barrel and tube already."
Bolt: "You're the captain."
He begins getting ready to dive.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 8, 2008)

With James:

He roles into the group, narrowly avoiding bullets and slashes one of the men and he falls back in pain. He roles into a handstand and kicks another in the face. One comes from behind but he quickly draws his other blade and slashes him as well. 

He takes a few steps back away from the group. They draw their swords and charge at him.
James: Damn, I'm too freakin' tired from that bastard. I'll try to end this in one blow...
He goes into Monkey Point and holds both of his swords out in front of him.
James: Monkey...
He begins to slowly cut in an X with his blades, and it picks up faster and faster as the marines charge.
James: Slicer!

He pushes forward and cuts through the men. There is one man left blocking his escape.
Marine: You will not pass me, I am Lt.-
James steps on his face, pushes off and lands on his boat.
James: Sorry, no time for intros.
Marine: You won't even hear my name!
James: You have bigger problems right now.
He points to the ship that is half engulfed in flames.
James: I think someones still in there, you should take care of that!
The marine looks at the ship and then at James.
Marine: I'll find you one day punk!
However James is already paddling away.

He manages to get away fast enough, now with some downtime he looks at his new blade.
James: One nice blade alright...Hey what's this?
There is a note tied to the blade. He rips it off and begins to read.
James: Sunken Treasure eh? Sounds like a pirate's job to me! Hm, it's a cruise ship though, doesn't sound too manly...Oh well, it's still treasure! 

He begins to sail out, trying to make heads or tails of the map.
James: Screw it, I'm going that way!
He simply points in a random direction.

A little ways there he notices the flaming ship in the direction he went.
James: Wrong way!
He begins to paddle in the other direction as fast as he can.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

Moments later, Bolt is dressed up in a barrel with gloves. ?Are you sure-? Before Bolt could finish, Jason kicked him into the water. ?It?s best to get these things over with fast.? A second tube was used for contact between them. ?Hey! You kicked me!? He shouted.

?I can?t swim. It?s you or we?re both stuck with nothing.? Jason spoke simply. ?If you make it out alive, I?ll be sure to get you something nice.? Bolt laughed. ?So you?re an kind bastard huh?? Jason nodded. ?I?m a nice guy.? 

Bolt looked around as he slowly sank ?Any sign on a ship?? Jason asked. ?Some fish but nothing else.? THUD. ?Hey what was that?? Jason was on the deck holding his stomach, tongue hanging out. 

?Fish.... deck...? next to him, a fish was flapping around. ?Hey! You gonna respond?? Bolt slowly fell towards bottom. ?Hey! You listening to me?? there was no response on the other end. Mostly due to Jason?s inability to stand in front of fish.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

-With Bolt-

Bolt slowly descended into the water.  It got darker and darker as he went further down.  He could see many fish swimming around him.
Jason: "Urgh.... I'm back..."
Bolt: "Finally, I thought you abandoned me."
He looks down and still sees nothing.
Bolt: "You know what?"
Jason: "What?"
Bolt: "Even if there isn't any treasure down here, I can at least grab one of these fish and make us some good ol' sashimi."
THUD!
Jason rolled on the ground, holding his stomach and gagging.
Jason: "I... fish....  urgh... I'm gonna be sick...."
Bolt: "Hello?  Hello!?  God dammit, this is getting annoying."

A few minutes later, he saw an outline of something below him.
Bolt: "I think..."
As he got closer, he could clearly tell that it was a ship.
Bolt: "I think I've found it!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

Jason got back up. ?Stop.. Mentioning fish.? He forced out. ?I?ve found a ship.? Bolt commented. ?Cruise ship?? The barrel man looked at it. ?Uh... it looks like a pirate ship....? Jason scratched his head. ?That?s weird. There shouldn?t be any pirate ships around here.? He scratched his chin.

In the water, a large shadow moves in the background. ?Hey..? Bolt was now on top of the ship. ?This thing looks like it was eaten by something.? Jason scratched his head again. ?That?s really weird. Examine it further, maybe there is a treasure chest.? 

The ship was an odd sight. There wasn?t single skeleton, but there were barrels. Just like the one bolt was using now. ?It looks like they were salvaging or something? He comments. ?Hmm... probably someone doing the same thing we are now. The cruise ship crashed a long time ago.? 

?Huh... is that... a cave?? Bolt looked out from a window in a cabin of the ship. There was nothing inside, Just a window. ?A cave?? Jason was really confused now. ?The map doesn?t mention any caves...? He quickly grabbed a telescope and looked around.

?It?s odd... we are in the right location. The islands are in the right distance from us... there shouldn?t be a cave....? He ran back to the station with the air and speech hoses. ?Hey? Where are you right now?? Bolt was currently walking towards the cave. ?Just going to check things out.? 

"You do that, I'll try and figure out what's up with the cave." Jason walked into the cabin to see if he could find any maps or books on the current location. Though, Most of his stuff was buried under boxes of masks.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 8, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He slowly entered the cave, making sure that his tube wasn't going to be caught or cut by any of the jagged rocks.  He crept in.  It was an eerie sight.  Ragged pieces of cloth were floating in the area.  As he went deeper and deeper into the cave, he saw more and more tunnels. 

Bolt: "Hmmm, interesting..."
Jason: "What is it?"
Bolt: "I dunno.  There seem to be a system of tunnels in here.  It would take forever to explore them all."
A movement came from one of the tunnels.
Bolt: "What the hell was that!?"
Jason: "Did you see anything?"
Bolt: "Probably just my imagination getting the better of me."
Jason: "You sure?"
Bolt: "Worst case scenario, its a fish."
Jason: "Urgh..."
THUMP


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2008)

Bolt reached an air pocket after going down one of the tunnels. ?Hey, this spot has air in it.? He looked around but got no response from the other end. ?Guah...? Jason got up and walked away from the tubes. ?No more fish talk...? He shook his head. ?Just gotta go and look up caves around here... and fish...? His knees wobbled but he kept going. 

?Ah that?s better.? Bolt took the barrel off and looked around. ?Hey, a skeleton.? He walked over to a skeleton laying next to a barrel. ?It?s got hair...? He poked the skull and It fell down, rolling into the water. ?That?s creepy... yet cool...? Bolt thought to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2008)

_The border between the North Blue and the Calm Belt..._
Garrick smiles, he has finally reached the North Blue. "Now I just need to find me some cold hearted, gun toting, sword swinging, wrecking machines," He says to himself. He looks over at the Helmsman, "Oi! take us to the closest Marine Base," he commands. 

"Yes sir!" salutes the nervous helmsman. 

The Marine Frigate cruises silently and Garrick cracks his knuckles, "I pity the assholes who cross my path," he mutters and he reaches into the pocket of his Marine coat and pulls out a cigar, West Blue hand rolled of course. He takes a match and strikes it off the wooden railing and he lights the cigar, "Yeah, good things are gonna happen I can feel it," and he blows large smoke rings into the air while laughing menacingly.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

-Unda da sea-

Bolt continues his way into the underwater caves.  He sings to himself whilst doing so.
Bolt: "*Unda da sea.  Unda da sea!  No pace is wetta, no place is betta I-*"
CRUMBLE

Some stone on the roof of the cave crumbles and falls.
Bolt: "Crap!  Gotta make a run for it!"
He begins running, but since he's underwater and all, it looks more like jogging in slow-motion.  He then dives forward, barely avoiding the falling stone.

Bolt: "That was close...  You sure that there is something down here!?"
Jason: "I'm pretty sure.  Keep looking."
Bolt: "You're going to be the death of me..."

As the underwater dust cloud clears, Bolt begins to make out something in the distance.
Bolt: "Eh?  Whats that?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

Metail Rawk Island- North Blue-

The island is also nicknamed, The Isle of Music. The entire island is shaped like a musical note and all the towns are shaped like musical notes. It’s a rare place one would expect only to find in the Grand Line. But it’s that rarity that makes people flock here in great number. Every month they have a new musical festival to celebrate whatever they feel like. Today’s celebration Is... 

“Last call! Free for all! Celebrate and deliberate! The times come’in! The worlds runin! It’s  gotten away, gotta to say, The world ain’t what it was!  Rum and Booze, nothing lose! Drink and think, the times now, the place here! Charge and fight! We got the right!” A man about 6'1 stands on stage. 

He sings with great skill and plays with fierce finger movements. His hair is long, His clothes are rock and his eyes are bloodshot. The band plays behind him. They all seem to be into it, The drummer pounds out a solo. The second guitarist follows closely behind the lead

The crowed feeds on the energy of the band. They all jump and cheer. The town is alive with music! The island shakes at every strum. “THIS IS THE POWER OF ROCK!” The man thinks to himself. “GO! GO! FIGHT! DON’T LET EM RULE! DON’T BE NO FOOL! WE AIN’T GONNA STAND FOR IT! WE AIN’T GONNA SIT AND WAIT! GO! FIGHT! WE GOT THAT RIGHT!” 

The celebration today is. “FREEDOM!” The rocker shouts into his microphone as he finished the song with one long strum. “REMEMBER THE DAY YOU SAW REX HENDER PLAY!” He shouts and is met with cheers.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 9, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> He picked up the phone and quickly dialed the nearest base. ?Pick up pick up pick up!?




A man in a room full of Den Den Mushi's picked up, the man had a large afro, dark round sunglasses, and a deep, smooth voice, "Hello this is Smuth Operata, this is Gaieo Island.  What seems to be the problem cool cat?"

~Elsewhere on Gaieo Island~

Paegun and the Mosquito Ensign were in a heated battle, "I'm telling you 'Cat Burglar' Nami is the prettiest Pirate!"

The Mosquito Ensign yelled back, "I think it's Nico Robin!"

The Ensign's three underlings were standing next to Sooyoung, "How the hell did it get to this?"

The three Marines shrugged, "Well at least they're not talking about Marines."

Sooyoung yelled at Paegun and the Ensign, "I thought you were fighting about me!"

Paegun and the Ensign both yelled at her, *"Stay outta this!!!!"*

Sooyoung walked over to Paegun and the Ensign and slapped them furiously, "This is stupid, we're leaving now Paegun!!!"

Paegun and the Ensign had tears running down their faces, "Okay, okay fine."

Sooyoung punched Paegun's head, "Psh, you're so annoying.  I always have to watch out for you."

Suddenly the Baby Den Den Mushi that Paegun and Sooyoung were given went off, "Hello this is Warrant Officer Paegun Collaart."

A smooth voice came up over the other line, "This is Smuth Operata, in charge of the Den Den Mushis.  It's reported that your new crew shall be arriving shortly.  Lieutenant-Commander Jackson requests that you go to the harbor.  Peace out, Collaart-san."

Paegun replied, "Yes sir."

Paegun hung up the Baby Den-Den Mushi and looked at Sooyoung, "That was weird.  Let's head over to the harbor, I guess."

Paegun and Sooyoung began walking towards the harbor.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

"Hello this is Smuth Operata, this is Gaieo Island. What seems to be the problem cool cat?" Joseph stood blinking for a moment. ?Did... did I get a radio show by accident?? He asked. ?Nah mah man. This is smuth operata working the denden mushi for the marines. What?s the problem coool catah?? Joseph blinked for a moment again.

?This... is... awesome....? He thought to himself. ?Ah! Right! This is ensign Rodgers of the Nonki. Our head officer has been beheaded in his office but one of our own men. His location is currently unknown but it seems he?s fled the ship. As no one can report seeing him within the hour.? 

He took a breathe, In his shock he had gotten that all out at once. ?Man I hate these bursts of professionalism!? Or maybe not. He thought to himself. ?Ah, that?s a major downer indeed my friend. Stay in tune as smuth operata informs the heads.? 

Joseph fought back his excitement. ?It?s so awesome.? He comments on the voice from the other end. ?Like a radio DJ... only a marine... I wonder if he has an Afro and sunglasses.... please let him have an afro and sunglasses!?


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hours had passed.....

Edward Colt walked out of the room leaving behind dead bodies, blood everywhere and smashed things...
He headed towards where they were repairing his ship.
"Hey.." John yelled him from far."Come here" 
Colt walked to him.*"So is my ship ready?"*
"Well just wait at about 1 hour more.Except of repairing some damages we will totally change it.Take a look" John took him and show him his marine ship.
*"Damn god!!*"Colt yelled....
Many many workers were making the ship double its first size with more masts and more floors.
*"It is huge..!!" *
"Yeah it is.My workers are the best and the fastest."
They covered the weakest spots around the ship with steel and other hard matterials especially for battles.They added also a better kind of wood on the deck and in the rooms.More powerfull cannons have been added with many kinds of firepower, chain balls, explosive balls etc...

"Well now you will have a big, powerfull and fast ship"
*"Thanks John.Lets drink some gold beer until they finish it."*
Colt ordered a marine close to him to bring cold beer.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He leans over to see what the object is.
Bolt: "I... I think I found it."
Before him was a large locked chest.  He picks it up.
Bolt: "I found it!  I found it!"
Jason: "You sure?"
Bolt: "What do you mean, "You sure?"  Its a large locked chest, of course I'm sure.  Reel me in!"

Just as Jason began pulling Bolt back up to the surface, there was something following him.
Bolt: "Is that?...  HOLY CRAP!  PULL FASTER!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

?Hey.. You know when I was reading up on this place. Caves weren?t mentioned.. ? Jason reeled Bolt back in. ?I DON?T CARE ABOUT THAT REEL ME IN!? In front of Bolt was a large tongue. ?There was some odd whale thing mentioned though...? Bolt was holding onto the chest for dear life.

?GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!? Jason was reeling him in as fast as he could. ?But, the whale was odd... it?s teeth form a cave system. it?s said when it decides to feed that it causes whirlpools.? Jason was still reeling bolt in. ?I THINK I KNOW THAT ALREADY!? 

He was being pulled back at great speed. As he exited the cave, he saw the entrance close and a large eye staring at him. ?HOLY HELL!? He was kicking to add to the reel. ?THERE IS A BUNCH OF THEM!? A few smaller creatures had swum out from the mouth before it closed.

?GET ME OUT OF HERE NOW!? Jason quicky grabbed onto his chest and created a cheetah mask. ?SPEED MASK!? The reel moved much faster now. ?I now know what bait feels like...? Bolt thought to himself.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

Bolt: "GO FASTER!!!!!!"
Jason: "I'm pulling as fast as I can!"

Bolt is still being pulled with great speed, and kicking to help speed up.  He turns around and sees the eye of the giant whale.  The little minions begin biting his legs.
Bolt: "OH GOD!  WHY THE HELL DIDN'T YOU MENTION THIS EARLIER!?!?!?!?"
Jason: "Forgot about it."
Bolt: "IF I DIE NOW, I'LL HAUNT YOU IN THE AFTERLIFE!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

As the mask cracks bolt comes flying out of the water and then out of the barrel. Landing safely on deck. Jason looks at the box he?s holding then blinks for a moment. ?I don?t think it was just one box... because, it was a cruise liner... wouldn?t they keep all the passengers things separate?? 

Bolt stood up and grabbed Jason by the shirt. ?IF YOU THINK I?M GOING DOWN THERE AGAIN YOUR CRAZY!? Jason looked over the railing. ?I don?t think you have much of a choice...? 

?What do you mean?? Bolt looked over Jason?s shoulder. The water was slowly begging to spin. The both knew exactly what was happening. ?I?M GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS WHEN WE REACH THE AFTER LIFE!!!!!?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

Bolt: "Great, whirlpools... this is exactly how I wanted to die."
Jason: "Really?  I thought you'd want it to be flashier than that..."
Bolt: "IT WAS A JOKE IDIOT!"
Jason: "Sorry..."

As the boat began to spin, small creatures jumped out from the water and onto the ship.  They seemed more arachnid than fish-like.  They were about the height of a small dog, and were gray in complexion and had large fangs.  
Bolt: "Perfect.  Now these assholes too."
He takes out his sai and readies to attack.  One of the critters jumps up at Bolt, but he slices it in two with his sai.
Bolt: "Payback is a bitch!"
More and more appear.
Bolt: "Dammit.  I think we need to work together on this one."
Jason: "Right!"


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 9, 2008)

*"Finally...."*
"Well, it looks awesome" 
It was now double its first size, with steel sides and the msot powerfull cannons at both sides from 4 lines of them.With one of the best woods, with many rooms and floors and 5 masts.The rudder was very well made and special engines for difficult times have been added with big and new sails.Now the ship has seperated decks for guns, the crew and many more.
At one side with big letters *"The Ravager"*.And more....

"And all these are free for my old friend" John said to Colt.
*"Thanks man.This is all I need to travel to the grand line"*
"Grand Line?? ARE YOU CRAZY?"
*"No, I need to go there and my fame will be spread across the world."*
"Anyway, may god be with you..."
*"I hope so"*

Colt ordered all his men to go on the ship.It was the time to leave for the Grand Line.
"Get the ropes!!" a marine yelled.
"Someone at the tiller"
The ship was full of marines and Colt was on too.He stayed to the edge of the deck.
"Bye friend"
*"See you soon"*

The ship started moving....
*"ha...I am ready now for the Grand Line.Even some hours of training were good..."*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason was about to draw his Katana when he realized something. ?F...fish....? He dropped to the ground, weakened. ?WHAT THE HELL IS WITH YOU!? THEY CAN?T BE FISH!? Bolt shouts. ?They come from the sea. Sea = Fish.? Jason said weakly. ?THEY ARE JUST CRABS OR SOMETHING! NOT FISH!!? 

He sliced down another creature. ?It?s all... seafood...? Jason turned pale and looked like he was about to vomit. ?What?s... with this guy and seafood....? Bolt sweatdropped. ?Crap!? He kept fighting off the creatures but the whirlpool was getting larger and larger.

?This might not be such a bad death.? Jason was laying on his back now. ?I lived a quiet and peaceful life.? He nodded. ?Yes. I am pleased with this death.? Bolt kicked his head. ?LIKE HELL I?D BE PLEASED WITH THIS!? 

Jason rubbed his cheek. ?I never said you were. But I see no point in fighting it.? Bolt gripped his sai stronger. ?DON?T YOU HAVE A DREAM!?  Jason?s eyes widened and narrowed in shock for a brief moment. 

Some time ago?

?Hey lil bro.? Joseph rubbed Jason?s head. ?Whatcha up too?? Jason didn?t say anything, he just kept carving out a mask from a piece of wood. ?Ah? Making more masks huh? You?re always doing that~? He sighed.

?Don?t you have a dream you want to accomplish? Or is making mask your dream?? Jason put his tools down for a second. ?Dream....?? Joseph nodded. ?Yeah! A dream. You know, What you want to do? something that keeps you moving!? He made a tough pose.

?I... don?t have a dream.? Jason said. ?Huh? How can you not have a dream?? Jason shrugged. ?I just don?t... feel any drive...? Joseph sighed. ?YOU GOTTA HAVE SOMETHING TO LOOK FORWARD TOO! OTHERWISE WHAT POINT IS THERE IN LIVING!?

He bopped Jason on the head. ?Something... worth looking forward too....? Jason looked down at his incomplete mask. ?But.... what could I do that?s worth looking forward too... and worth working to achieve....? 

Current-

?A dream....? He laughed a little. ?I guess I have something like that.? He thought to himself then slowly stood up. ?But. No point in fighting the inevitable.? He kicked some of the creatures into the whirlpool. ?We?ll just have to breakout after!?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

-Aboard the Ship-

The ship begins spinning faster and faster.  Jason and Bolt managed to get rid of the small creatures that jumped out.
Bolt: "What exactly do you mean by "breakout"?"
Jason: "Its exactly what it sounds like."
Bolt: "I see."
Jason: "Prepared to get swallowed by the beast!
Bolt: "Meh.  Sounds interesting."

The ship began spinning faster and faster, until the creature engulfed the entire ship.  

Blackness.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 9, 2008)

~Gaieo Island, In the Marine Base~

Smuth Operata was sitting around and motioned for a Marine to come over, "Watch over the Mushis for me, I gotta go tell the L.T.C. something.  Keep the fans happy, ya dig?"

Smuth Operata left the Den Den Mushi room and walked into Lieutenant-Commander Siro's room, "What's happenin'  L.T.C.?"

Siro loked at Smuth, "Call me Lieutenant Commander Jackson.  What do you want Smuth Operata?"

Smuth Operata adjusted his sunglasses, "This cat told me on the Nonki that their Commanding Officer was beheaded by one of his own men.  The guy who did the beheading can't seem to be found, man.  What do you want me to tell the poor guy?"

Siro facepalmed, "Two in one day?  Tell him to report to this island.  You are dismissed."

Smuth Operata left the room and entered the Den Den Mushi Room, "You got anything for me?"

The Marine shook his head, "No sir."

Smuth Operata looked on a couple pieces of paper for the number of the Mushi on the Nonki, "Ah man, here it is."

Smuth Operata picked up a Den Den Mushi and dialed, "Hey what's happenin'?  This is Smuth Operata givin' you the low-down.  The L.T.C. says to report here, can ya dig it?"

~At the Gaieo Harbor~

Paegun and Sooyoung were sitting on a bench, "Aish, I'm bored.  I wonder what the new crew's gonna be like."

Sooyoung held her sword, "Who knows?  Our crew could either consist of lazy guys like you, hard workers, or extreme nutcases.  There's a variety of people here in the Marines."

Paegun walked over to a food stand, "I'll take a bag of that."

Paegun was handed a bag of popcorn and flipped the stand owner a coin, "Thank you for your business."

Paegun waved his hand to the owner as he walked back towards Sooyoung, "Want some?"


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 9, 2008)

-The same spot [the next day]-

" uurgghh. the fish taste still...lingers in my mouth... Im feeling...weak... " said Anne softly to herself.

" Ahh, ciggarettes always work..in these..situations. "

She took out a ciggarette that she kept in her cleavage and lit it.

" Ahhh, REVITALIZED!!!!!!! Ciggarettes go well with beer, so here goes. "

She chugged down a whole barrel in less than a minute.

As she puffed her ciggarette, she wondered where to go next. She knew nobody but wanted to embark on adventures.

" Ahh, another aimless journey ahead. " said Anne as she carried her last barrel of beer on her back while heading North.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 9, 2008)

The ship was heading fast straight to the grand line.
*"Listen to me.Maybe this one will be your last journey so I will be kind with you.We may battle with powerfull pirates or creatures.But Grand Line will bring us glory and fame.So before until we get there you may take a sleep or relax.*"
Colt walked to his Cabin as the marines prepared the guns, the cannons and everything else before they go to relax.

It would take them much time before they reach the borders to the Grand Line.
It was a beautifull day as the sun was reaching the sea and night was coming.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

?That wasn?t as bad as I thought it would be.? Jason rubbed his head. He couldn?t see a thing but he could tell he was alive. ?Is this hell?? Bolt was laying on deck. ?If this was hell id expect there to be more fire.... and screaming.? Jason looked for anything he could light up by feeling around. ?That?s my shoe.? Bolt stands up.

?I need to find a lighter or something..help me look.? Bolt waved his arms around in the dark along with Joseph. ?Hey, are you sure we want to do that?? Bolt asked. ?I?m pretty sure... you know this kinda reminds me of a story. You know the one about the kid and the old man inside the whale?? Bolt shrugged. 

?Hey I found a lantern!? Bolt held a oil lantern in his hand. Now they just needed something to light it and they would be good. ?Just turn the key thing.? Jason said. ?What are you-? Bolt turned a small device on the side of the lamp. FOOF the lamp ignited. 

?See.? Jason waved. ?Now then where the hell are we?? Bolt looked around. ?WAIT!? Jason shouted. ?Go back!? Bolt waved the lamp around and went back to where Jason said. ?That?s the ship! That?s the one!?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

-Inside the belly of the beast-

Jason: "That's the ship!  That's the one!"
Bolt turns around and squints into the distance, seeing a cruise ship.
Bolt: "Holy crap.  So that must be where the rest of the treasure is."
Jason: "Yep.  Lets go take a look."

The two begin walking towards the other ship.  They get off theirs and feel the "ground".  It was warm and a bit gooey as well.
Bolt: "You know, its surprisingly easy to forget we're inside a living creature."

They walk further and eventually climb up the remains of the cruise ship.  
Jason: "Hmmmm, now if I were in charge of a cruise ship, where would I keep the treasures for safe keeping?..."
He puts his hand on his chin and looks to be in deep thought.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

The two search the empty ship. ?Skeleton... skeleton... skeleton... necklace.? Jason stopped in his tracks. ?Necklace?? He pulled it off the skeleton. ?Now I can afford a second crewmate!? He walked off, looking at all the Skeletons and looking for jewelry. 

?Now... there should be some kind of safe... ? Jason knocked on some walls. ?HEY!? you could hear bolts voice echo down the halls. ?WHAT KIND OF MONSTER IS THIS ANYWAY?? Jason scratched his head.

?IT?S LIKE A GIANT LOBSTER OR SOMETHING... I THINK... IT LOOKED LIKE A WHALE BUT IT HAD LEGS.? Jason responded. ?IT?S TEETH LOOK LIKE CAVES AND THEY ABSORB WATER. THAT?S WHY YOU FOUND AN AIR POCKET.? Bolt nodded.

?THAT MAKES NO SENSE!? Jason shrugged. ?NEITHER DOES A MAN WHO CAN MAKE MASKS FROM HIS BODY.? Bolt blinked for a moment. ?YOU KNOW YOU?VE GOT A POINT.?


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 9, 2008)

V was headed towards Marine base F78, one of the largest in the North Blue and closest to the calm belt.  He had been traveling for several days, and hoped that he could convince some the higher ups there to send him to the Grand Line.  He would need a strong reason though, besides a personal vendetta.  Maybe if he proved himself strong enough...  

Soon the Marine base entered into view.  It was a large, sprawling network of interconnected docks that covered almost an entire island.  In the center was a large administration building.  V docked his boat at one of the dozens of docks and stepped off.  It was a foggy day, with rain looking to fall any second and strong winds spraying seawater onto V's mask.  Some of the chore boys cleaning other ships decks gave V strange looks.  Their heads were found several hours later lined up to form a V in a storage closet.   V brushed his way past talking sailors and entered the large administration building.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 9, 2008)

With Eric:

Shortly after the explosion occured, a fierce storm had appeared. The rain falls onto Eric's face as he wobbles to his feet, his hand bleeding and the ship half destroyed. 

Eric: Well, that's one ship. Doesn't look like it'll stay afloat much longer, time for me to make my exit. Grappling Chain!
His hand turns into a chain and shoots over to the mast on another of the pirate's ships. It hooks around the crow's nest.
Eric: Retract.
Eric gets pulled into the crow's nest and watches as the other ship is pulled away by the storm. 

Pirate: Up there! It's a marine!
Eric: Guess I won't be getting much rest...
He looks at his bloody hand.

He leaps down and lands in the middle of a group of pirates.
Eric: Chain...
He leaps into the air and starts spinning around, chains grow out of the end of his feet and hands and begin to bounce off of the walls randomly hitting the pirates.
Eric: Pinball!
It bounced and bounced hitting the pirates one after another. The chains retracted, Eric winced in pain as the one from his injured hand returned.

Pirate: Look boys, he's weak from fighting the boys on the other ship.
Pirate 2: Luckily we're much stronger than those fools!
The pirates were met with a chain to each of their faces. They were coming from Eric's feet, he was in a hand stand holding himself up with one hand.

Eric: I don't know, you all seem pretty weak to me. 
Pirate: Bastard!
Eric: I don't know if this'll work well with only one hand...Chain...
The pirates charged.
Eric: Tornado!
He spun around as fast as he could on one hand, the chains from his feet spinning and hitting all of the men that came close enough. As he hit them lightning and thunder struck. He gets back to his feet after the chains retract.
Eric: Doesn't look like this storm is taking a turn for the better. I need to somehow end this so we can get the hell out of here.

Pirate: Not likely!
He came at Eric with a blade but he turned one of his hand into a chain and held it tight with the bloody one, blocking the attack. He then kicked the man in the gut and he fell to the ground rolling away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2008)

Lt. Zane Garrick comes within sight of Marine Base F78. He had double timed it to the base and made it in record time. He looks over at his helmsman, "Dock us in immediately and wait for me to return," he says, "This won't take very long..." 

Out of all the places in the North Blue this was the most likely place to find some decent officers. Garrick originally came from the North Blue and had been trained on Marine Island. It's ironic that he's back looking for a new crew. The large Marine Frigate docks and Garrick steps off boldy. He scans the large Marine Base, and its many structures, its  almost like a large labyrinth. 

"There better be some tough guys around here..." and he strides towards the Administration Building to speak with the commanders, see who the best of the best around here are. 

He walks in past the large Iron double doors with  the words Justice emblazoned across the top, Garrick smiles, "Damn right..." As he walks into the large reception area, he cracks his knuckles and crosses his arms... 

"MY NAME IS LIEUTENANT ZANE GARRICK, SOME OF YOU MAY KNOW OF ME AND MY REPUTATION, WELL I'M LOOKIN' FOR SOME MEAN SONZ A BITCHES TO COME WITH ME TO THE GRAND LINE!" he bellows.

"WHO'S MAN ENOUGH TO JOIN ME!"


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 9, 2008)

As V stepped into the building, he heard shouts coming from a nearby hallway.  Curious, he decided to check it out.  He entered the hallway and a gigantic marine bellowing at the top of his lungs about a crew for the Grand Line.  "He's quite vociferous... But he looks he can take care of himself.  I just need to find out if he is a true believer in Absolute Justice.  Time for some ventriloquism," V thought.  "Hey, stop shouting you moron! I'll tear you apart if you even think about doing that again!"  The marine's eyes turned to the marine who seemed like he had spoken and walked over to him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2008)

"Hey, stop shouting you moron! I'll tear you apart if you even think about doing that again!"

Garrick snaps his head around, "WHAT!? WHO SAID THAT!" he bellows. He pinpoints the sound of the voice and spots a meek excuse of a Marine standing in the corner. A young kid no older then 18. Garrick strides over to him casually with a grin on his face. 

The young marine starts quivering and looking around for help but everyone in the room just stays clear of Garrick. "What did you say to me Marine?"

"I....I....I..." the Marine stutters. 

Garrick laughs and mimes the poor rookie's stutter, "I...I....I....GYAHAHAAHAA!!" he laughs maniacally but then he stops laughing suddenly and looks the boy dead in the eyes with killing intent, "When I was your age boy I was serving aboard the great Admiral Akainu's flagship as a Seaman Recruit," he says matter of factly, "Do you know what the Admiral did to subordinates who mouthed off to him like that?"

"But I didn't say anything sir.." pleads the Marine. 

"THIS IS WHAT HE DID!!!" Garrick grabs him by the throat and hurls him straight through the wall. The Marine lands in a crumpled heap on the other side, Marines on the other side of the wall peer in through the body shaped hole in the wall."Insubordination is a capital offense, send that filth to Impel Down!" he commands. 

Garrick turns around towards the crowd of onlookers, "Okay now I want the asshole who really said that stuff to come forward or I'm gonna start wrecking some people!"


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 9, 2008)

V stepped forward through the other marines.  Some of the marines chuckled at his appearance.  Their heads were found in the closet across the hall from the chore boys.  "My name is V.  I-"   One of the marines burst out laughing.  His head wasn't in the closet.  V grabbed the marine's arm, put him into a headlock and snapped his neck.  He kicked him aside and started again.  This time, everyone was silent.  "My name is V.  I am in search of a crew to take me to the Grand Line.  I simply wished to see if you truly believed in Absolute Justice.  Will you take me on in your crew?"


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

-With Bolt & Jason-

They continued searching for the treasure hidden with in the behemoth.  
Bolt: HELLO! *Hello* *hello*
Not very seriously however...
Bolt: "ARE WE EVER GOING TO FIND IT!?"
Jason: "IT SHOULD BE SOMEWHERE AROUND HERE."

There were piles of debris everywhere.  Jason and Bolt would turn pieces over every time in hopes of finding at least some treasure.

Bolt: "GAH!  Nothing again.  ANY LUCK WITH YOU?"
Jason: "NO.  NOT REALLY..."
He turns over another piece of debris.
Jason: "Hello there.  What have we here?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2008)

Garrick eyes this bold fellow who dares to walk before him. _This guy looks like some kind of circus freak_ he thinks, that white mask and that crazy getup but then when he sees him casually snap of a Marine who had laughed at him. 

Garrick grins, _Hehe....he may be a circus freak but he's a natural born killer, this one is...._ he strides towards the man and looks him up and down. 

"So you wanna join my crew huh?" he says with a calculating grin, "Well Mister V all I have to say is....."

Suddenly Garrick spins around like a blur and unsheathes his man sized Kukri blade he strikes directly at V's neck but the blade stops short an inch from V's throat. The man has blocked Garrick's strike with a long knife.

"Gooooood...." chuckles Garrick and he casually resheathes his Kukri blade, "You're in, my ship is called *Dark Justice * its a large Frigate, ya can't miss it."

"I'll be sailing for the Grand Line at the crack of dawn, be ready..." and he walks away, "CLEAN UP THIS MESS!!" he bellows at some chore boys.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

With Rex-

?Aye, A good day indeed.? He spoke with an Irish accent. ?Gottah get me some booze.? he put his guitar strap on and positioned it on his back. ?See ya later mates.? Rex jumped off the stage and walked towards one of the many bars on the Island.

?Oi, I need a good drink mate!? He shouts as he enters. ?But be quiet about it! Still got a hang over and it?s killah on me noggin.? he stretched and lazily walked into the bar, taking a seat at one of the stools. BAM. The bartender slams a mug onto the table.

?Ow! That hurts mate.? He rubbed his temples. ?Dun care. You ain?t never pay!? He spit on the ground. ?Ah, I also pay you. What you talkin bout?? He took a sip of his mug. ?Ain?t gonna deal with your crap today Rex! Just drink the beer and get out!? 

?Oi oi. So harsh mate so harsh.? He chugged the beer and sighed. ?Guess you wont be wantin me beli eh?? The bartender spit at him. ?I take that as a leave.? He wiped his face and walked out. ?No point beaten a good bartender.?

The bartender grinned. ?Ain?t no body messin with the bartender.? He spat at Rex again. ?But he ain?t a very good bartender.? Rex removed the guitar from his back. ?So I got no choice but to take action.? 

(Note: Accent and speech taken from the few irish people i've met. its more of a Dublin type speech...)


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 9, 2008)

That last island sucked. That guy was right. You get kicked out of the bar before you're even half buzzed. This one will be better. He stepped off onto the next island, Hello islanders! He yelled. Expecting open arms. All he got was people spitting at him. Except one person. He was the size of a skinny Dwarf. He had a beard and everything. Even the axe.

"You're a hard man to miss. Aye Wanna Waffle. We knew you wouldn't be dead. You did a very bad thing. Killing a nakama."

Not really nakama. More like, promoted prisoner.

"You say tomato, I say tomata'. Look, I'll cut to the chase. I'm the first division commander of the Caviler Pirates. I got a whole crew with me. You managed to kill Division 3 commander. Just turn yourself in so you don't get killed."

You kill me? Please man. You'll never win. 

"Look. You don't know how many men I have. We're the biggest division in the North Blue. I'm talking about an army here. I may individually weaker then you (not by much I may add) but there is power in numbers."

Waffle didn't respond. He only fired darts at his stomach. He didn't even try to dodge them. Was he too slow?

"That's it. Sorry it has to come to this." He launched a portable firework, using his lighter, "You're a dead man, man." He then keeled over and died.

What? Did he just?

Suddenly, he was surrounded by a quarter of the division.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

-With Jason and Bolt-

Jason had just discovered something under some debris.
Bolt: "DID YOU FIND SOMETHING?"
Jason: "ITS ANOTHER CHEST.  I'LL PUT IT OVER BY THE OTHER ONE WE FOUND."

As Bolt rummaged through various things, he too found another chest.  This pattern continued until 6 chests were lined up in front of them.

Bolt: "Did you find anything else?"
Jason: "No.  But even if there is more, this should be more than enough."
Bolt: "Agreed.  Lets load this haul up on the ship."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 9, 2008)

With James:

He continues to sail, suprisingly, in the right direction towards where the Cruise Ship was rumored to sink.

James: Man, I haven't eaten in forever, maybe attacking ships isn't for me...
He looks over at the side of the boat as it speeds along.
James: I can't even go down and get some fish because I can't swim, damn curse.

He waits for a moment and then puts his hand on his chin.
James: Wait a minute, if I can't swim then how am I supposed to get this sunken treasure? Why would that guy give me a map to a sunken treasure that he knows I can't reach...Oh well, I'll find away because I'm the Great-gggrrrrrrr. 
James pats his stomach.
James: Too hungry...
He takes a look at his map.
James: Who knows how much longer till' I get there. I'm gona' stop and hope some fish jump into my boat or something...

He stops the boat and he is suprisingly in the right place. However, he simply stands there, eyes focused on the water, waiting for a fish to jump out.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

?Now then. How do we get out of here?? Bolt looked over to Jason. ?Well, When this bests feeds it creatures a whirlpool.? he walked off into the cabin. ?Yeah... but what?s that got to do with this?? Jason came back holding a box of masks. ?When it vomits. It creates a pillar of water that shoots into the air.? 

?Are... you suggesting... we make this thing throw up....?? Bolt blinked for a moment. ?Yes.? Jason looked at him with a straight face. ?How exactly do we do that?? Bolt questioned. ?The paint I use on these masks is toxic when burned.? He picks up a mask. 

?Why would you paint a mask with toxic paint....?? Bolt sweatdropped. ?It?s cheap.? Jason said simply. ?I still have a little over two hundred masks... if we just set them on fire and throw them out into the beasts stomach, the toxins should eventually cause to puke.? 

Bolt scratched his head. ?So, we?re going to become fish vomit?? Jason nodded. ?I did say ?Bust? out of here.? He went back into the cabin to get more boxes. ?You going to help me out with this or just stand around all day?? Bolt sighed. ?One moment I?m a bounty hunter. The next I?m a pirate. Then I was fish food. Now, I?m going to become vomit. Dad would be proud....? He thought in a sarcastic tone.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 9, 2008)

He wasn't kidding. Waffle said as he was fighting-off other pirates. He wasn't having any trouble, but he was running out of darts. This was really beginning to be a problem. And they just kept on coming. There was no end. Then, he saw someone he'd seen before.

Is that that dwarf guy? It can't be. He reached into his bag full of darts. but he had ran out. Not he was just punching and kicking enemies. This was very, very ineffective, and he would probably have been overwhelmed if it weren't for his Devil Fruit.

It'll wear me out, but I'll die if I don't. Portable Vortexes.

Whenever he poened his fists, vortexes came out of them. They were just big enough for the pirates to get caught in them, yet weak enough so that they would be spat-out with considerable force. The person in the vortex would die, and whoever he hits would die too. He kept this up for awhile, and he finally saw an end. 

Thank you. He sighed as he used a vortex on the last person. Although something he didn't expect happened. The dwarf guy appeared again. Then two, then four, then eight, then sixteen, then thirty two, then sixty four. 

"I bet you didn't expect this," They all said in unison, "My ability is to create clones. You'll need to kill all of us at once, or else the original will just abosrb the dead bodies to heal himself. Oh and by the way, you only beat a fourth of the crew. 

Damn. I've used enough energy as it is. He muttered to himself, Fair enough. I'll just beat you in one big attack then. Super Tornado! A small vortex started, standing up in the palm of his hand. Then it left his palm and grew at a rapid rate. All of the clones were sucked-in. But he still had a crew to worry about. This time he was facing all of the crew. They all slowly circled around him. Suddenly, there was an explosion in the middle of the crowd. It was set-off by one man in the distance.

That was too lucky. He muttered as bullet holes were penetrating the skulls of enemies.

Half of the crowd rushed toward the sniper. He pulled-out two pistols. He started rapid firing and in the air, one bullet would spread into many, making it very effective against the crowd.

The other half stayed trying to fight Waffle. He tried to fend them off the best he could, but it was to no avail. He had used too much energy. One pirate was about to land the finishing blow on him, using a scimitar. Just before it cut his brains, the sword was caught.

"It's okay comrade. You can rest now. Leave the rest to me and my friend."

The two were extremely strong. Neither of them even broke a sweat. The one, used only his fists, the other, well no one even reached him. But none of them noticed that there was an army of the Dwarf standing to get all three of them. The sharp-shooter reloaded his pistols and came close to the brawler.

"That's quite a bit of them. Think you can snipe them all?"

"Not a chance."

"What a shame. There's tons of them. Doesn't that fruit have a limit?"

I can help get rid of a good deal of them.

"No comrade. You rest. "They" will come for back-up. We can hold them off for now."

They held their own for a very long time. But there was just no winning. There were just too many of them.

"I'm out of bullets. This fruit is a real pain. If a decent fighter had this..."

"Don't mention it. That's why we're here. I just hope "they" get here so all of them can be finished in a giant attack."

So there the brawler was fighting hundreds among hundreds of these dwarfs. He was starting to get worn-out.

"Shoot, there's so many of them. I really doubt they can be finished off in one attack." The Sharp Shooter said.

"Oh, they will be."

I gotta' act. Super Tornado! 

Waffle used the same attack as before using about the last of his energy. This destroyed tons of them before he passed-out.

"He needs to watch it. I was almost sucked in." The Brawler said.

'Hey, it was pretty effective."

"I told him to rest...I guess he did good though." 

In a flash, there was a loud bang, some shock-waves, grass choking people, and lots of wooden spikes.

"I'm really glad you made it here! I was beginning to think you wouldn't show." The man who spoke was the brawler, Ali Drago.

"Yeah, well this idiot got drunk again." The former Captain James Tew yelled over.

"Honestly, he needs to lay-off the booze. You hear that Captain!?" Yelled the sharpshooter, Henry Brimmer.

"The captain can drink enough booze as he wants. Seriously, he would die if he didn't drink." Yelled the only girl, Melissa Tanner.

"You're damn right! Besides, it's in our name!" Said the Captain of the Drunken Rum pirates, De D. Dee, "Now lets get out of here! We've wasted enough time. Back to the Grand Line!


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 9, 2008)

-With Bolt and Jason-

Bolt: "Hmmm, now how are we going to set these masks on fire?..."
Jason: "I know!"
He points at something on the ground.
Jason: We'll use these flint rocks and dry leaves.  That'll create a big enough fire for what we need.
Bolt: "Hmmm, almost too convenient... but we'll take what we can.  Lets get going with this fire!"

It took them about five minutes before they could get a flame going.  They then put in one mask, which slowly caught fire.  Then another, and then another.  Eventually, what started out as a little flare grew into a bonfire.  It emitted a gray cloud with slowly rose up into the air.

Bolt: "Hope this works."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2008)

Bolt and Jason sat on the ship and secured the chests in the cabin. ?You know... I just realized something.? The cloud filled the beasts stomach and a rumble could be heard. ?What?s that?? Bolt asked. ?We never actually checked to see what was inside the chests.? 

Bolt had a blank look on his face. ?We... didn?t....?? He asked Jason shook his head. ?Nope.? the two were about to run back into the cabin when the rumbling got louder and louder.* ?Crap!? *They both shouted.

Outside?

The water begins to grow more violent and the sky darkened. ?Huh?? James looks up at the sky. ?That cloud looks like a monkey.? He thinks to himself. ?The heavens must finally be recognizing my greatness!? 

A good distance from James, a bulge formed in the water. ?Is the sea going to gift me with fish?? James thought. He?d been hungry for what felt like days now. The bulge grew bigger and soon. FOOSH! It erupted. 

A yellow greenish liquid came from the water. ?That?s... not fish...? James thought to himself. In front of him was a pillar of... ?vomit?? He thought. Shooting high into the sky. Or rather, around three hundred feet.

?THIS IS NASTY!? Bolt shouts. They are on top the pillar of barf. ?At least we didn?t get covered In it.? Jason laughed. The top of the ship was clean, but the bottom was nasty. Soon the pillar feel back into the water... and... ?BLECH!? vomit rained down on James and his ship. 

*?THIS ISN?T GOING TO BE FUN!?* Jason and Bolt shout, grabbing onto anything they can find. The ship slowly made it?s way back to the ocean below them. ?Hey! If we die! I?m going to kill you!!!?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2008)

We focus on a small bounty office in a rural town. The name of the establishment is Fred's Bounty Office. I know what you're thinking, Fred doesn't have much of an imagination, well neither does the author so we'll cut good 'ole Fred some slack.

Fred, a balding heavy set man with a scar going down the right side of his face sits in a one room office looking over the weeks new bounty posters. Behind his desk he has posted various bounty posters ranging from highest to lowest. Near the top is the poster of a smiling buffoon wearing a straw hat. Fred's actually a secret fan of that kid but you'll never hear him say that out loud. 

Outside of his office he hears the galloping noise of a horse come to a halt just outside. After about a minute a young blonde girl walks into his office. Fred looks her up and down, not bad he thinks, what I'd give to be that age again...

"Can I help you miss?" he asks, "Are you lost perhaps?"

The girl chuckles at these questions and shakes her head as if she's used to it, "Nah fella I'm here to collect a bounty," she replies, "You are Fred correct?" 

Fred eyes widen, curiouser and curiouser he thinks, "Yes I'm Fred," he replies, "A bounty you say...where and of whom?" he asks. This has gotta be a joke he thinks, that kid could never bag a bounty.

"Follow me..." she replies and she walks out the door. Fred gets up and follows her. He sees a large chestnut brown horse outside, a rope is attacked to the back of the saddle, which connects to a large burlap sack laying on the ground. The girl walks over casually to the bag and kneels down and unwraps the cord.

Fred peers down and the girl opens up the bag revealing a bald man with an eyepatch and half his head blown off. "Holy shit, that's Crimson Will..." he exclaims. 

The girl nods, "Now where's my 2.5 Million fella...."


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 10, 2008)

-With Jason and Bolt-

The ship was free falling from the sky.
Jason: "GAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!"
Bolt: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"

The ship fell from at least 10 stories high, and when it finally hit the ocean...
SPLASH!
A mixture of seawater and monster vomit went up flying.
Bolt: *pant pant*
Jason: *pant pant*
The two look at each other.
Both: *AWESOME!!*
Bolt: "That was crazy!"
Jason: "I think the ship has more or less held up."
Bolt: "Again!  That was unbelievable!"
Jason: "I can't believe that whole plan worked."
Bolt: "What?  You mean didn't think it would work?"
Jason: "About 80 20."
Bolt: "OK."
Jason: "An 80% chance of failure, 20% chance of success."
Bolt: "Oh..."

The entire sea around the immediate area was covered in a putrid smelling orange/yellow vomit.
Bolt: "What a sight..."
Jason: "Disgusting..."
In the distance was a large lump of yellow.
Bolt: "Look, I guess thats what the monster eats."
A small speck on the lump began moving and was rubbing itself.  It was actually a person!
James: OI!  WHAT THE HELL!?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2008)

CRASH, a man goes flying through a wall. ?G minor.? Rex spoke. His guitar and arms fully extended, as if he just swung a bat around. ?HE GOT THE BARTENDER!? HE REALLY DID IT!?? One of the men shouts.

?oi oi, keep it down mate. I got killer headache here.? He sighs. ?Damn it! That was my friend you bastard!? one of the other men charges at him. ?Gah... your screaming hurts me head.? He holds his guitar up into the air.

?F sharp.? WHAM the gibson slams down on the mans head in a quick slicing motion. ?Now then. I?ll be leavin mates.? he calmly walked out of the bar. Making no notice of anyone else. He just put his guitar back on his back and walked out.

?Seems I might have broken a string though.? a guitar string slowly wriggles out from his finger and replaces his broken one. ?No point wastin precious beli on a string ay?? He smirked. ?Dorererereme!? He laughed. ?Urh, me head.?


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 10, 2008)

Edward Colt was at his Cabine when he heard one of his marines.
"Sir, we are just outside of the Marine Base F78."
*"And what you want?"*
"A marine frigate is at the docks."
*"What..?Interesting....."*
"Orders sir?"
*"First of all, give all of our men beer and......lets dock the ship to that base."*

After some minutes they docked the ship.Colt was walkign to the deck and moving forward.He jumped and landed to the docks.*"You better wait here"*
Colt decided to wait to the docks the other marines to return to their ship, as he was with his hands in his pockets, the marine coat over him and a toothpick


----------



## koguryo (Sep 10, 2008)

~Gaieo Island Harbor, North Blue~

Paegun was still eating his popcorn and Sooyoung fell asleep on his shoulder.  A man with a large afro and a pair of sunglasses walked up to them, "What's up man?  You're Warrant Officer Collaart, right?"

Paegun nodded, "Yeah that's me.  Who are you?"

The man with the afro smiled, "The name's Smuth Operata, I'm the guy from the Den Den Mushi room.  It's someone elses shift right now, can ya dig it?"

Paegun chuckled a little, "Oh so you're that guy?  What do you want?  Also where the hell is the ship?"

Smuth pulled out a Den Den Mushi from his pocket, "Here ya go, man.  Keep in contact with me.  I'll be bringing you the Greatest Hits, from the North Blue.  The ship's gonna be lil' late, ya dig?"

Smuth started walking off, "Peace out, call me whenever you need someone to talk to, ya dig?"

Paegun started laughing and was holding the Den Den Mushi, "That guy's hilarious, ya dig?  Haha."

Sooyoung woke up from her nap, "What did I miss?"

Paegun showed Sooyoung the Den Den Mushi, "That Smuth Operata guy stopped by, he gave me this.  He said call him whenever I need someone to talk to.  He was pretty cool, he had sunglasses and an afro this big." 

Paegun held his hands over his head trying to show the size of the afro, "Is that all he came here for?"

Paegun got up from the bench, "Ship's gonna be a lil' late.  So you wanna go do anything?"

Sooyoung smiled, "How about I kick your ass in training again?"

Paegun smiled, "Nah, that'll waste all my energy.  I wanna show the new crew that I'm an eventful guy."

Sooyoung pouted, "Fine then.  How about we just keep waiting then?"

Paegun pulled out some Wanted Posters and started looking at them, "Hmm......Monkey D. Luffy.  Ah, here it is, check this one out Sooyoung."

Sooyoung looked over at the Wanted Posters, "What is it?"

Paegun was holding a Poster of X. Drake, "You know who this is, right?"

Sooyoung nodded her head, "I'm gonna become a great Marine like he was, before he became a Pirate."

Sooyoung pondered for a moment, "Do you ever get the feeling, maybe in a past life you were some Pirate with a scythe?"

Paegun had an image in his head of him holding a scythe with a large crew in the background there was also a small woodpecker with an eyepatch, "Na, impossible.  Why would a woodpecker be a part of my crew?"

Sooyoung looked at Paegun funny, "Woodpecker, what the hell?"

Paegun shrugged his shoulders, "I don't know, an image just came to me.  I had decent ship and the crew looked.......wait wait, why the hell am I thinking of being a Pirate?  Screw that, Dad when I reach the Grand Line, I swear I'll catch you, bastard."

Sooyoung held her forehead, "You're so weird, even when growing up."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2008)

Gaieo Island-

?Right! As head of the ship, I order someone to clean up the dead body!? the Nonki had finally docked at Gaieo Island. Joseph was acting as temporary leader of the crew. ?Who the hell put you in charge!?? But not all crew members were happy about it... ?Seeing as I?m the one who found the body. I?m the one who informed base and I?M the one who actually gave a crap. I say that is enough for me to be the leader. Don?t you all agree?? 

The men looked at each other for a moment. ?Ok.? They said in unison. ?They accepted that fast.? Joseph sweatdropped.  ?Right, I?ll go report to the base, B group, clean up the body. A group come with me. C group... swab the deck....? They all saluted and did as ordered. 

*******

North Blue Pirate Capture! 

News from the marine HQ:

Eric The Badger- 

Image:


Age: 43

Height: 6'8

Weight: Unknown

Known Facts-

Enjoys hanging out on the musical island shaped like a note. Hobby?s include Drinking and fighting. Captain of the Badger Claw Pirates. Devil Fruit allows him to command inhuman badgers. His face is said to be ?Badger Like? By those who?ve lived long enough to tell. Image is currently unavailable As our photographer?s camera has broken down. 

Bounty: 9million Beli

Reward: 120 Beli raise, Possible chance for Medal.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 10, 2008)

-With Bolt and Jason-

In the distance, James was screaming at them for getting puke all over the ship as well as himself.  Bolt and Jason stare at him from their ship, squinting.
Bolt: "Wait, so thats..."
Jason: "... a person?

James: "HOW DARE YOU DISRESPECT THE GREAT RED MONKEY!"
Bolt: "Lead Donkey?"
Jason: "Dead Plumpy?"
James: "RED!  MONKEY!"
Bolt: "pssst, why is he screaming at us?"
Jason: "I have no idea."
Bolt: "What should we do?"
Jason: "Ignore him.  Maybe he'll go away..."

James's ship began to slowly make his way to Bolt and Jason.
James: "I'LL MAKE YOU PAY!"
Bolt: "Kinda hard to take a guy covered in throw up seriously."
Jason: "I kinda agree..."
James: "YOU'LL PAY!"


----------



## koguryo (Sep 10, 2008)

Paegun and Sooyoung saw Joseph get off his ship with his crew and they started whispering to each other, "You think that's the crew we're joining?"

"Don't ask me.  They never gave us any details.  What the hell is with 'Smile' anyway?  Also why the hell would we be on a smaller ship?  What rank do you think he is?"

"I don't care.  Two casualties in one day though."

Sooyoung raised an eyebrow at Paegun, "What do you mean?  People die everyday in the Marines,"

Paegun shrugged, "Just saying.  Oi, you think we should talk with that guy?"

Sooyoung looked at Joseph, "Meh, it's up to you."

Paegun laid his spear against a bench and yelled, "Hey!  You with the Smile!  Are we joining your crew?!  If not, tell Lieutenant-Commander Jackson that Collaart and Sooyoung are still waiting for our damn ship!  He said we were gonna join a new ship!  While you're at the base give Smuth Operata my regards."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2008)

Garrick walks over to the docks in a good mood, "That V is a fuckin' cold blooded killer alright..." he says to himself, "This calls for a celebration," and Garrick takes a cigar out of his Marine coat and lights it. _We're gonna bust some skulls when we get to the Grand Line,_ he thinks. 

As he walks along enjoying his expensive, West Blue cigar he sees another Marine officer at the dock entrance. He's a tall man, with silver hair and by the looks of him he's a Lieutenant like Garrick. The guy also has a toothpick between his teeth. 
_
Never seen him around before,_ thinks Garrick, _but he looks strong_. Garrick grins, "Let me see whats what with this guy." 

He walks over to him and nods, "Good afternoon Lieutenant, fine day isn't it?" and then he blows smoke right into his face.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 10, 2008)

Colt push the smoke away of his face with his hand.*"Yeah, its a good day."*
Colt glances at him and understands that he is Marine Lt. too.
*"Is this your ship?" *Colt turns his face to that marine ship at the docks near his.
*"I have to tell you that I am going to Grand Line.You may say that I am insane but I like challenges and adventures?"*
Colt walks to the direction of his ship as he turns back again

*"So, why are you here? Oh....and what's your name?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2008)

"My name is Zane Garrick, the Hero of the Marines" he says very matter of factly, which is strange because he's the only one who calls himself by that title. "And yes that's my ship..." 

"So you're looking for challenges huh and you want to go to the Grand Line?" he asks and then he chuckles. He walks up to the man again and give off a vicious killing intent. 

"I'm looking for killers and true champions of justice that I can take with me to kill every Pirate in our path..." then he blows even more smoke into the Marines face. 

"Are you tough enough for the Grand Line?" Garrick asks and he cracks his knuckles.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 10, 2008)

*"Hahahaha......you are funny man, I like you."* Colt touches him at his shoulder as a friend

*"Well, even if I am young I can say that I really ready for the Grand Line, but I am not the one that will you for my power."*

Colt smiles at him *"Well, Garrick I am Colt.I would really like to join for that journey.Have you found any other guys?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2008)

Garrick thinks inwardly to himself, he's either very stupid or very brave, or both. He suspects the latter. Garrick brushes the man's hand off his shoulder, "I don't know you from Steve, buddy..."

"And I sure as hell don't sail with people who I have no idea are gonna run out on the first sign of danger..." he replies, "This is serious shit I'm planning and I can't have any amateurs sailing with me."

"You may be a Lieutenant but first you gotta prove to me that you're a killer," he says, "Show me what makes you think that you can sail with the Hero of the Marines,"  and he takes a step back, inviting the man to show him something, anything that is worth his time.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 10, 2008)

*"Very well....."*
Colt walks and turn to an old and abandoned building.*"You see that building?"*
Colt smiles and then he tries to perform his air cannon for first time at public.
He keeps his both palms close to each other as he forms a sphere of high-pressured air.
*"Air Cannon!!" *And then he shoots it as it traveled at incredibly high speed..

*BOOM!!!*

The sphere made the wall collapses and become ruins.The sphere continued travelling but behind that build was just sea.
*
"So......what is your opinion now?"*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2008)

> , "Hey!  You with the Smile!  Are we joining your crew?!  If not, tell Lieutenant-Commander Jackson that Collaart and Sooyoung are still waiting for our damn ship!  He said we were gonna join a new ship!  While you're at the base give Smuth Operata my regards."



Joseph scratched his head. "DID THEY SAY YOU WERE JOINING THE NONKI?" He shouted back in reply. "If not! I'll be sure to tell them you're still waiting!" he waved, Behind him the crew dragged out the beheaded body of their Lt.

"idiots! you gotta cover that body! there is little kids around here you know!? I refuse to be the person who removes the smile from a child's face!" He sighed and facepalmed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2008)

Garrick chews on his cigar and muses silently to himself, "Hmm...a Devil Fruit user eh?" he says to himself. That could come in handy in the Grand Line he thinks. Garrick himself once had the opportunity to eat a Devil Fruit but turned it down, he had wanted to become strong on his own and he did. Plus he couldn't dream about not swimming ever again, the trade off was to much for Garrick. 

"Alright you can sail with me..." he says, "But the moment you slow me down or get in my way I'm gonna drop your ass into the water," Garrick turns around and strides towards his ship *The Dark Justice*. 

"I'm leaving for the Grand Line tomorrow at dawn, be there or not, its your choice."


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 10, 2008)

*"Sure......But I will travel with you at my own ship." *
Colt knew that he could never swim again because he was a devil fruit user and Garrick just saw only one his powers.He didn't know that Colt was really strong even without his abilities adn was treating to him like he was stronger.But Colt knew that this guy was strong.His built was as good as Colt's but Colt was just taller.So, he knew that Garrick was really strong even without any special abilities.

*"Don't underestimate me my friend, I will not slow you down or get in your way.We should co-operate to survive in Grand Line"*
Colt was right.He walked toward his ship 'The Ravager'


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 10, 2008)

Waffle woke-up in a hut. He was being tended by villagers. 

"He's awake!" One of them yelled. The whole village ruched into the hut.

"That's great! Tell us what happened."

Ugh. Umm well, there were lots of people then these two guys that were one-man armies beat them.

"That's it?" They all shouted, 

"That's it from the only pirate fight we've ever had on the island" One man said, "You are not welcome on this island any more. We'll prepare you a boat then you will leave."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2008)

_The next day..._
The sun rises and Garrick already stands at the bow of *The Dark Justice* with his arms crossed. He chomps on his cigar and looks at the clear blue sky and the seagulls flying in the air, then he shoots one with a pistol. It's head explodes and the bird hurtles into the water, Garrick laughs.  

"Its a beautiful day!" he exclaims. He look over at his Helmsman, "Set sail for the Calm Belt!" he commands.

V will find a way to follow he thinks if he's not already on board, that sneaky son of a bitch, he chuckles. Garrick sees Colts ship _*The Ravager*_ unfurl its sails.

"Let's go deliver some justice to the Grand Line," he says menacingly and the Dark Justice sets sail.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 10, 2008)

James: You bastards! How dare you-Wait what is this!
Jason: Throw up.
James: It's-
Bolt: Yes, throw up, from a whale, that we were inside.
James: But it's-
Bolt: Yes, we know it's strange, but please no quest-
James: YELLOW!!!
*Jason/Bolt: Huh?*
James: How dare you insult me with such a color! Why couldn't you make this thing throw up Red! A real man's color!
*Jason/Bolt:...*
James: Guess I'll have to jump in the water to get this disgusting color off of me.

Jason: Didn't you hear that it's throw up?
Bolt: From a whale?
James: Wait!
Bolt: Finally, he's realized it.
He pounds his fist down into his open hand.
James: That's right I can't swim!
Jason: A devil fruit user?
Bolt: Maybe he really just can't swim, hey you never know.

James shakes his body and gets some of the throw up off, but it splatters onto Jason and Bolt. He takes his shirt, mask, boots and gloves off as well as wipes his goggles.
James: Now you two...
Bolt gets ready to reach for his sai, but James' stomach roars.

James: Do you have any food...I haven't eaten in forever...
A fish jumps out of the water and into James' hands.
James: Victory! God has recognized me for my greatness!
Jason: Ugh, fish...
He falls down, James shoves the fish in his mouth whole, and it jumps around in his mouth.
Bolt: You atleast have to kill it first!
Jason: Ugh...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2008)

In the kitchen of the un-named ship-

?YOU DIDN?T NAME THE SHIP!?? Bolt sighed. James as currently trying to work the stove. But mostly he just demanded it worked. ?It... wasn?t... named... when... I got it...? He was on the ground, still weak from the fish.?Hmm... renaming the ship is bad luck... but is naming a nameless ship that?s given to you bad luck....? Bolt rubbed his chin.

?Why... couldn?t.... he cook...the fish... on his.. Own ship...?? Jason was trying to crawl into a chair. ?I don?t know. Something about no kitchen or it doesn?t work...? Bolt shrugged. ?THIS STOVE WON?T WORK!? James shouts.

?You have to turn the burner nob.? Bolt points. ?Oh.? James turns it and the stove lights. ?Now to cook the fish!? he put the fish into a pan. ?YOU HAVE TO GUT AND CLEAN THE FISH FIRST!!!? Bolt shouted.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 10, 2008)

In the kitchen of the un-named ship-

James: What, are you the cook? Who are you guys anyway.
Bolt: Boly Fly.
Jason: Jason Rodgers, and we're-
Bolt: The Little Tree Pirates.
James: Little Tree! If you ever want to be recognized you should rename yourselves the BIG Tree Pirates! Wait a minute...Rodgers...
He ponders for a moment while the flames on the stove grow.
Bolt: What the!
James: Oh, got it covered!
He picks up the fish and starts whacking the flames with it. 
Bolt: Like that'll do anything!
Jason gets a bucket of water and runs over but slips when he sees the fish, the water luckily puts out the fire.

James: Oh, the fish is cooked!
He takes a bite of the now burnt, still ungutted fish. Bolt facepalms, but James looks over at Jason on the floor, chews and swallows.
James: You wouldn't happen to be...
He thinks back to his brief battle with Joseph.
James: No way your related to that Marine. You two are total opposites...Eh, worth a shot, you know any guy named Joseph Rodgers?

He asks Jason who is recovering now that James has swallowed the fish.

With Eric:

The storm has become more of a hurricane as the marine crew continues to fight off the invaders. 

Lt. Janton: At this rate if the pirates don't kill us this storm will... We need to get out of here.
Marine: No way we can escape now, there are still two ships full of pirates.

Eric swings from the pirate ship to the Marine ship and joins the men.
Lt. Janton: Where have you been Jager!
Eric: Taking down a pirate ship or two...
Marine: Actually, it was just one. 
Eric: How many ships have you taken...
Lt. Janton: Enough! Jager, we need to somehow get out of here. There are many wounded men and this storm isn't helping the situation.

Eric looks down and thinks for a short moment. 
Lt. Janton: Jager!
Eric: Alright, alright, I'll take care of it.
Lt Janton: How?
Eric: Just get ready to pull out, I've got a plan.He begins to walk away.

Marine: We can't really rely on an Ensign's plan can we?
Lt. Janton: It's all we've got right now. Men!

The Marines prepare the ship while Jager stands on the railing of the boat.
Lt. Janton: Is this really gona' work Jager...
Eric: Trust me...
He leaps off of the boat and inbetween the pirate ships.
Eric: Four Limbed Chain Grapple!
He turns all of his limbs into chains and wraps around the two ships. They then slam together, the pirates slip all over, some over board.

Lt. Janton: What're you doing Jager!
Eric: Trust me, you'll be able to escape now!
Lt. Janton: I don't leave men behind!
Eric: This storm doesn't agree with you.
Lt. Janton: I order you to get back on this ship!
Eric: You know that won't work, I'm not doing this because of any orders, I'm doing this to shut you up.
He says with a smirk.

Pirate: Cut the chains!
The pirates get to their feet and begin to cut at Eric's chains. He winces as they hack at the chains. However, a large tornado has appeared and is headed to the scene.

Marine: What's with this weather, we're in the North Blue, not the Grand Line!
Lt. Janton: Get your ass back here!
Eric: Hope ya' get a big fat promotion for this Janton. Good luck!
Lt. Janton: Jager!!!

It is too late, the winds have given the Marine ship a boost away from the tornado that now sucks up the pirate ships and Eric. His vision begins to blur, he lets go of the ships and turns back to normal.
Eric: Is it...over...


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 10, 2008)

V had arrived at the docks just as the *Dark Justice *took off.  He had... business to attend you that involved heads in a closet.  Now when he walked to his ship, all of them marines made sure to keep their heads down.  Even some of the higher up officers stopped talking when he walked past.  If V could have smiled, he would have.  It was about time Absolute Justice was known.  Men like Garp and the traitor Saul... They didn't deserve the marine name.  V got into his frigate, lifted the anchor and set off.   

V caught up with the Dark Justice in a few hours.  He noticed a massive ship following it.  The ship was covered in mist, so he couldn't make out the flag.   Taking a running jump, he leaped off of his frigate and onto the ship.  An armed crewman ran up to him.  V kicked him in the stomach and flipped him over the side.  He had slashed the neck of the next crewman before he heard a splash.  A tall, muscular man with silver hair stepped out of a cabin.  V readied his knives for a fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2008)

"Eh, worth a shot, you know any guy named Joseph Rodgers?" Jason slowly stood up. "Guah... fish..." His knees wobbled. "And yeah, Joseph is my older brother." He was forcing himself to stand up by holding onto the counter.

"But... how do you know him?" James was in a little bit of shock. "Holy hell, Your related to that guy?" Jason nodded. "I'll guess you had a run in with his marine troop..." Jason sat down.

"Joseph and I are really different... but also the same." Jason put his head on the table. "I don't get how you two could be brothers.." James took another bite. "Wait.. your brother is a marine?" Bolt blinked. "I don't talk about it much." Jason responded. "this is the most you've talked since i met you." Bolt responds.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 10, 2008)

James: I guess I bring that out in people.

He nodded and crossed his arms.
James: So, that guy was pretty strong, the strongest man I've ever crossed blades with since I've set off on my pirate adventure.
He stops and remembers the man that defeated him and gave him the red blade.
James: Make that second strongest...

Jason: Yea, Joseph is really strong. He probably has a good future with the Marines...
James: So, if you're the same, then you must be pretty strong as well...
He pops open his blade slightly from it's sheath.
James: Care to spar a little?

Bolt watched James carefully, but Jason did not look very interested.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2008)

Jason shook his head. "I'm not interested in sparring." He rubbed his head. "That fish was killer on my senses." He thought to himself. "If it was Joseph he'd jump at the chance though." He put his legs up. 

--Elsewhere 

"I suspect you have the payment?" A shadowed figure in white asks. "Yeah." A man in pirate garb places briefcase on a table. "Here." He opens it towards the man in white. "Ah, Is that all fifty million?" 

The pirate nodded. "Half my spoils. That's the deal right?" The man in white grinned. "Yes. You give me half your spoils, and i allow you to continue to attack the town." He moved out of the shadows.

"Pleasure doing business with you, Lt." the pirate nodded and walked out. "Yes. Pleasure indeed." the Lt. Put his hands into the cash. "Money is such a great thing."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 10, 2008)

James: Ah, don't want to show me your true strength, eh! I'm sure if you're related to that guy and you're a pirate captain then you must be pretty strong.

Jason looks over at him.
Jason: How'd you know I was captain.
James: Well, three reasons. One, I figured you're strong. Two, there's no way that guy could be captain.
Bolt: Hey!
James: And three...Well I kinda' guessed.

He looks over at the chests that they found.
James: So what's with those chests?
Bolt: That's right, we never checked them.
Jason: Guess we should find out what we got huh?


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2008)

Jason pops one of the locks of and slowly opens the chest.* "...." *They all just sweatdrop. Inside is a bunch of clothes. "Hey... this one is the one you found." Jason points at Bolt. "S...shut up." He looked away.

They pop the next chest open.* "..."* Inside is a bunch of business cards and tickets for getting on the ship. "I'm afraid to open the others." Jason sweatdropped. *"Yeah..." * They still had four more chests to go.

The same pattern however, was all that followed. The first was clothes, the second useless papers. The third, Dolls, The fourth only left shoes. The fifth, Only right shoes.* "That doesn't even make any sense."* They all shouted.

It was time for the final box. The first one the two dragged up with them. Or rather, Bolt dragged up while screaming like a little girl. "I WAS NOT SCREAMING LIKE A GIRL!" They pop the chest and were somewhat relieved. 

Inside was Something. Not shoes, Not useless paper. But something that must have been valuable. "It looks like an Egg." Bolt thought. "It looks like breakfast." James thought. "It looks like we got jipped." Jason said out loud.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 10, 2008)

They all circle around their "spoils."

James: It's not too bad. 
He digs into the chest of clothes and pulls out a red hawaiian vacation shirt with palm trees designed on it.He pops it on.
James: I needed something to wear while my shirt's dirty.
He whipes some dust off of it, fixes the collar. 

He digs into the chest again and pulls out three suits.
James: We could wear these, look fancy I guess. Bolt: Yea, next time they invite us pirates to dinner.Jason: You never know.

Jason digs into the left shoe box.
Jason: They have nice shoes too, now we only have to match them...
Bolt: This is stupid.

Jason looked at the egg. 
Jason: What kind of egg is this? 
James was building a tower with the business cards and Bolt was holding one of the dolls.
Jason: What're you doing?
James knocked accidently knocked down the tower and Bolt threw the doll back in the chest, hoping no one saw.
*James/Bolt: Nothing.*

They walk over and look at the egg as well.
James: Why look at it, I'm still hungry, unless you have something against eggs too.
Jason: It can't still be good after being under there for so long.
Bolt: Then lets toss it.

He picks up the egg but Jason snactches it back.
Bolt: Hey, what gives?
Jason: I don't know, just a funny feeling about this egg...
Bolt: More reason to toss it.
Jason: I think we should hold onto it.
James: Then this whole place will smell like rotten eggs.
Jason: If it doesn't smell after all this time, I don't think it'll start here.
*Bolt/James: Whatever.*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2008)

Egg Profile?

Many years ago on the Cruise ship. A collector of rare animals brought with him a special treat. ?It?s the egg from a beast that supposed to only exist In the grand line!? He shouts to everyone on deck ?Bah! How could you obtain such a thing?? One of the men criticizes . 

?My life?s savings!? he holds up the odd looking egg. ?It takes twenty years for this creature to hatch! That?s why they are so rare!? the other passengers just wave him off and continue about their own business. ?We don?t have time for the likes of you.?  They shout.

?My... life?s savings...? The man drops to his knees. ?Was it... all for naught?? He packed up his egg and went back to his room. ?You?re a rare creature... from the grandline... how could one not be amazed?? He held the egg in his room. ?How?? 

?How could no one be fascinated by a real Spark Bird? He sighed and put the egg into its case once more. ?A hope they all die for their lack of respect to the creatures of this world!? It was at this time, a great whirlpool formed and sucked up the ship. Taking the man and all those who mocked him with it.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 10, 2008)

-Aboard the Ship-

Bolt continues closely examining it, as if he doesn't trust it.
Bolt: "But what the hell is in it?"
He knocks on it with his knuckles.
Jason: Don't do that!  You'll break it!
Bolt: "Whatever.  As if we should even care.  If we aren't going to eat it, its just a waste of space."
James: "I agree.  I'm so~~~~~ hungry!
Jason: "Just look at it for a second."
James and Bolt move up to the egg, pretty much pressing their eyes onto it.

Jason: "Look at the color and the pattern on it.  Its not something I've seen before."
Bolt: "So?"
Jason: "It might be special..."
Bolt: "..."
James: "..."
Bolt and James then turn to each other, and then look at Jason with the egg and burst into laughter.
Bolt: "LOLOLOL!  A SPECIAL EGG!?  WHATEVER, ENJOY YOURSELF I GUESS, LOLOLOL!"
James: "EGGS ARE ONLY GOOD FOR BREEDING AND FOOD!  THEY AREN'T SPECIAL!
They rolled on the floor laughing.
Jason: "..."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2008)

Jason leaves the two be and climbs up a ladder back up to deck with the egg. "They can laugh all they want. If something like this was kept in a chest it must be special.:" he closed the door leading down into the kitchen. Then made way to the cabin. "let us try and find what type of egg you are hmm?" 

this was better for Jason anyway,being away from those guys. he entered the cabin and looked around. "No masks... its odd not seeing them.." he thought to himself. since he could remember the room had been full of masks.  "Time for some research!"


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 11, 2008)

-In the Kitchen-

Bolt re-enters the kitchen.  Due to the lack of cooking skills that James possesses, he had taken it upon himself to go out, get another fish, and prepare something for himself.
Bolt: "So..."
James: "Yea?"
He looked slightly anxious at what Bolt was about to ask.
Bolt: "You gonna leave soon?"
He falls over and then jumps back up.
James: "What the hell kinda question is that to a guest!?"
Bolt: "You're not really a guest considering you more or less forced yourself onto our ship."
James: "Its still rude nonetheless." 
Bolt: "So is barging onto here."

Bolt had washed the fished and was in the process of gutting and cutting it.
James: "You seem to know quite a bit about fish."
Bolt: "Yea, my dad was a fisherman."
James: "I see.  That explains your knowledge of fish."
Bolt: "Its probably a good thing too, since being out on the ocean and all means that we're surrounded by fish everywhere.  Jay is gonna have to learn eventually."
Bolt turns around holding a plate of some fresh sashimi.
James: "OOOoooo~"
He reaches out to grab a piece.
Bolt: "OI!"
He hits James over the head with the handle of his sai.
James: "HEY! What was that for?"
Bolt: "This isn't for you.  You had your food."
James: "Yea... but it was all burnt and charcoal-y..."
Bolt: "If you had listened to me, you would have something like this by now."
James sits back in his chair and glares at Bolt.
James: "Rude bastard..."


----------



## koguryo (Sep 11, 2008)

Paegun and Sooyoung looked at the body that the Marines carried off the Nonki, "Hey, who was that guy?"

A Marine covered up the Lieutenant's body, "He was our Lieutenant, he was killed by one of his own men."

Paegun and Sooyoung looked at each other, "One of his own men?  That sucks."

The Marine shook his head, "Yeah, yeah, it does.  So who are you two?"

Paegun did a heroic pose, "I am Warrant Officer Paegun Collaart."

Sooyoung punched Paegun, "Idiot, I'm Petty Officer Sooyoung.  We were told we were gonna join a new ship because our Commanding Officer was killed, and our ship was destroyed."

The group of Marines taking care of the Lieutenant's body looked at each other, "That sucks, at least our ship wasn't destroyed.  What about the rest of your crew?"

Paegun stood normally again, "They are to be stationed at this base, only Sooyoung and I are being transferred.  We were promised the new ship was gonna come soon.  For all we know it's your ship we're joining."

The Marines started carrying the L.T.'s body, "Well see you later."

Sooyoung and Paegun saluted the men, "Bye."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

Spark Bird-

A rare creature from the island of Flint, Grand line. Said to be the cousin of the mythical Phoenix, this creature is most notable for its blue and purple feathers. As well as its odd ability to generate electricity. Causing this creature to resemble a Phoenix with lighting, rather then flame. 

Appearance: A golden beak, with blue and purple feathers covering its body. As well as a white plum.  Wing span varies from bird to bird. As a spark bird is rarely ever the same as any other. The only notable thing in common is the feather colors and beak. Even the sparks are optional. As occasionally a spark bird will be born without the glands required. 

?Huh...? Jason scratched his head."This is one odd bird.? He looked down at the egg. ?Eggs take twenty years to hatch. Due to this, as well as human interference. The spark bird population has drastically been dropping.- Saver Callan.? Jason closed the book.

?It said... he spent his life fortune on a spark bird egg....? Jason looked at the egg. ?Perhaps... you belonged to him my little friend?? he looked over at the egg. Not really expecting a response, but it would have been nice.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 11, 2008)

-In the Kitchen-

James: "Rude bastard..."
Bolt stops chewing his food and then glares at James.
Bolt: "I'm sorry, you'll have to speak up."
James: "You are a bastard that is rude.  A rude bastard."
He swallows his food.
Bolt: "You know, I saw you wanted to spar earlier.  If you're really that anxious for a beating, I'll gladly give one to you."
James gets up and cracks his knuckles and neck.
James: "I guess you'll do."
Bolt: "Lets take it outside.  I don't want you breaking our stuff."

-On the Deck-

James stood at one end jumping and running on spot, warming up.  Bolt, on other side, was doing various stretches.
James: "You're going to remember the day you messed with the Great Red Monkey."
Bolt: "Pfft, doubt it."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

Wealth, Fame and Power, The pirate king Gold Roger had them all. It?s been twenty two years since his death. And from that day, The Golden Age of pirates was born! With the increase of new young pirates. The old ways of Roger?s time have been forgotten. The ones who lived then have all grown old and most have died. As such few who knew the great Pirate king exist today... even fewer exist in the blue seas.

?GOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO!? An man slams a beer down on the table. He seems to be in his late 40's and his hair is still black and thick. His beard holds the odd shape of a rice ball. He even has a great scar across his face. ?Pirate?s now a days don?t know how good they have it!? He shouts to the other men in the bar.

?Who the hell do you think you are!?? One of the men stands up from his chair. ?I think I?m the man who should have been pirate king!? he responds. ?DON?T TALK BIG YOU OLD OSAAN!? The man charges at the onigiri beard. CRACK. He was sent flying through the wall. No one is sure what just happened. 

The onigiri beard didn?t even move. ?GOHOHOHO! YOU YOUNG PEOPLE ARE TOO HASTY!? He shouts, Slams his mug on the table and walks out. Finally his clothes can be seen. He?s got a plain white shirt on. Over that a red captain?s jacket, with black pants and boots.

The typical image of a pirate captain if there ever was one. ?Gohohohoho! Retirement isn?t all it?s cracked up to be!? He laughs to himself. ?MAYBE I?LL GO BACK TO THE GRAND LINE! GOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO!?  The Emerald Pirate. Ben Viscotan. Bounty- Higher then the sky.(Quote from Ben.)


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 11, 2008)

-On Deck-

The two men stared each other down, their blades in each hand.
James: "So who wants to start this?  You or me?"
Bolt: "Well, you are our "guest" after all."
James: "Heh."

In a flash James dissappears.
Bolt: "!? He's fast!"
James appears behind him, and swings his sword at Bolt's(using the back of the blades of course).  Bolt jumps up in the air, looking down.
Bolt: "Wow, he's a lot faster than I had expected.  But he hasn't seen speed yet."
He lands on the ground.
Bolt: "Impressive."
James: "You only get the best when you mess with the Red Monkey."
Bolt: "My turn."
James: "O"
In a blur, Bolt is directly in front of James.
James: "K."
Using the handle of his sai, Bolt swings.  James ducks, but then Bolt trips him over using his leg and pins him on the ground.
Bolt: "Expect the unexpected."
James: "Same goes for you."
Bolt: "Eh?"

Fur begins growing all over James' body.
Bolt: "What the hell is this?"
James: "They don't call me the Red Monkey for nothing."
His body has become large and he easily pushes Bolt off, sending him to the other side of the ship.
James: "I call this Gorilla Point.
Bolt gets up, dusts himself off and puts his hand on his chin.
Bolt: "Well, technically, Gorilla's aren't monkeys, but apes and-"
James: "Silence.  The Great Red Monkey has spoken!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

?I should be concerned about the noise outside.? Jason thinks. ?But, I think it?s best to let idiots fight it out.? He nodded proud of himself. ?Let?s go put you down in the captains room.? Jason stands up from his desk and goes over to this small hatch in the cabin. ?Down here is the captains room. The two doors on either side lead to the bedrooms. ?

He showed the egg the doors. ?Outside is a hatch that leads to the kitchen. Or the brig, I think.? Jason scratched his head. ?Now that I think about it, I?m not very familiar with ship lingo...? He opened up the hatch and climbed down a ladder into a rather large and nice looking room.

?This is where I sleep. Cause, I can.? He pointed around. ?If you go through that door, you?ll enter the supply room. I keep my wood for masks in there, The other supplies like water and dried foots etc. are kept in either the kitchen or the Cabin.? 

Jason put the egg down onto a dresser. ?I need to find a safe place to keep you.? He scratched his head. ?My hat maybe?? He took it off. ?I could put all my hair inside the hat... it could act as a nest...? He got a mental picture of it. ?No...? He shook his head.

It's an odd fact. But Jason is more comfortable talking to inanimate objects then people. For what reason? Who knows...

Elsewhere-

?Sir!? Joseph saluted. ?So you understand?? Joseph nodded and left the room. ?Looks like we?re getting a new lieutenant. ? He walked back to the docks. Wondering if those two were still there. ?The guy did say if they wanted they could join the Nonki... But it?s pretty small.? He laughed. ?Ah, We should get a smaller more manageable crew.?

He looked down at a piece of paper. ?But, It seems I?ve got some orders to take care of.? The paper reads. ?Capture Request: Jason Rodgers.? Joseph smirked. ?So, You found a dream after all eh little bro? I guess that?s good.? He nodded. ?I wonder who?s dream is stronger.? His eyes had a look of determination and happiness. 

Perhaps, Joseph was happy he?d be able to fight his brother? Or perhaps, deep down inside. He was truly happy that his brother found something that would drive him in life. Only Joseph knows for sure. ?Do I smell fish...? ? He lifted his arm and took a whiff. ?Not me...? He scratched his head. Or... perhaps... Joseph wasn?t thinking that deep at all....


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 11, 2008)

-On Deck-

James turns back into his normal self.
Bolt: "Awwww, giving up?"
James: "No.  You probably won't be able to handle that form."
Bolt: "Well, you needed to use it to get me off you."
James: "But, um, I... stop pointing out contradictions."
Bolt: "Meh, whatever.  Check this out."

He begins slowly playing around with one of his sai with his fingers.  It slowly turns and his fingers begin going faster and the sai goes faster, then the fingers go faster, and then the sai go faster until it becomes a silver circular blur.  It gave off some slight wind.
James: "Whoa!  Whats that!?"
Bolt: "I call it the Twilight Tulip."
It slows down and he then holds his sai normally again.
Bolt: "But I don't feel like using it on you."
James: "You're no fun."
He turns into Monkey Point and holds up his tail.
James: "I'll let you feel my tail."
Bolt: "......  I think I'll pass..."
James: "Hmph."
He turns back to normal again.
James: "You're no fun."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

Falgo Island- North Blue

?How?d the meeting go captain?? A man asks. ?Those marines. Putty in our hands boys. Putty in our hands.? He smirks. Grolan Gando. Bounty- Removed. ?That?s our boss!? another man shouts. ?WE CAN GET AWAY WITH ANYTHING AS LONG AS THERE?S MONEY!? Grolan shouts and his crew cheers along with him.

Marine Base- Falgo Island. 

?Sir! Sir!? A fodder marine busts in. ?What do you want no name?? It was that same Lt. ?Sir! The pirates are attacking what should we do!?? The other marines in the room laugh. ?You?re new aren?t you no name??

The marine nods. ?We do not deal with such... small problems.? The others nodded. ?Just ignore it. They will go away eventually. No harm no fowl.? The lieutenant makes a shoo motion. Face still unseen. ?But sir...? The marine protests.

?You two. Shut him up.? The two next to him raise their rifles and shot the fodder. ?We don?t need idiots like you who don?t understand the power of money in the marines. Rank and money mean everything!? 

With Jason-

?Are you two done.? He opened the door. The egg was no longer with him. ?Yeah, we?re done.? Bolt comments. ?This guy?s no fun.? James points at Bolt. ?Ah... the days when I sailed the seas alone.? Jason thinks to himself. ?Why did I want a crew again....?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 11, 2008)

At the harbor Sooyoung was sitting on top of Paegun.  Paegun's left arm and right leg were handcuffed together, "Come on, let me out.  This is embarassing."

Sooyoung pat Paegun's forehead, "I'll let you out when we find out what crew we're joining."

Paegun sighed, "Oh come on, who knows how long that's gonna be?"

Sooyoung stepped in front of Paegun, "Well you shouldn't have done that."

Paegun rolled onto his stomach, "How was I supposed to know he was a guy?"

Sooyoung's face drooped, "I don't know, maybe the fact he said, 'Don't touch me there, I'm a dude.'"

Paegun pondered for a moment, "Hmm...you're right.  Well I'm sorry.  Let me go!"

Sooyoung saw Joseph walking on the docks, "Hey Smile!  What did the Lieutenant Commander say?!"


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 11, 2008)

-The sign says 'Falgo Island'-

" Wow, how the hell did i get here? " asked Anne to herself. " Wait, isn't this a Marine island? Holy crap! "

She took out a binoculars and viewed the horizon. " Hmm, all i can see so far....are 3 pirates...pirates?. " she smirked. " Lets get to know them, muahahaha. " Anne let out a wide grin.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 11, 2008)

Colt walked to the deck when he saw a man in black and a scary, strange mask attacking at his marines.
He stayed calm with his hands in his pockets and his toothpick and walked towards him.

He saw him having 2 silver knives and be ready to attack.
*"Hey, what the hell you think you are doing??"*
Colt was just waiting without doing nothing even that guy seem dangerous.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

Sooyoung saw Joseph walking on the docks, "Hey Smile!  What did the Lieutenant Commander say?!" Joseph scratched his head. "Uhhh..." He tried to remember the conversation. "He said you could join Nonki if you wanted." he then looked at the ship. "HEY! WE'RE GETTING A NEW LT. SO LET'S ALL NOT SCREW UP!"

The crew all looked at him.* "BUT WE ALWAYS SCREW UP!!!!!"* They shout in response. "It's.... it's not a good crew...." Joseph turned back to sooyoung rubbing the back of his head in embarassment.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 11, 2008)

Sooyoung undid Paegun's handcuffs, "What did you do that for?  I was kinda gettin' comfortable."

Sooyoung twirled the handcuffs on her finger, "I can put you back in them, if you want."

Paegun shook his head, ""No, no, it's alright.  Why did you undo the cuffs anyway?"

Sooyoung pointed at the Nonki, "Wait, you wanna join them?"

Sooyoung nodded her head, "It's either join them, or wait for who knows how long for a new crew.  We can wait an unknowable amount of time or join them."

Paegun held out his chest, "As the higher rank between us, I say we join them.  Oi, Smile!  What's your name?!  It looks like we'll be joining your crew!  My name is Warrant Officer Paegun Collaart."

Sooyoung saluted, "I'm Petty Officer Sooyoung.  Reporting for duty."

Paegun picked up his fauchard and whispered to Sooyoung, "We made the right choice, right?"

Sooyoung shrugged her shoulders, "They look capable enough.  Let's go."

Paegun and Sooyoung started approaching the Nonki.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

Joseph waved. "I'm Ensign Joseph Rodgers." He looked back at the ship. "Hey, Did you guys clean up the mess yet?" One of them nodded. "Good... don't want the new lieutenant to freak out....." Joseph then leaned in to Paegun and Sooyoung. "Seriously, I think we all should keep what happened to us a secret."

They seemed to nod in agreement. "*We want to make a good impression." *WHAM! Joseph slapped Paegun on the back. "That's great! Now we wont have to admit we failed!" He shouted. The crew all seemed to nod.* "Can we ask what nonki means?"* The two say in unison.

"It means, Carefree, Careless, Optimistic, [FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]reckless, [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]heedless, [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]easygoing, [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]happy-go-lucky." Joseph answers. *"That seems fitting for this crew."* The two thought. Paegun's thought seemed to be more happy.[/FONT]


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 11, 2008)

*The Ravager* approached *Dark Justice* and now both were floating side by side at the same speed.Both ships were heading towards Grand Line without stopping for nothing.....

The marines surrounded V and were ready to shoot him.Colt knew that he was not a simple man and he was prepared for anything.
*
"So, are you sure that you want to battle or is something else you want?"*
Colt said to the man in black and walked closer to him.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 11, 2008)

Waffle was sailing to his next island. He figured it wouldn't hurt to do some training.

Here it goes. Super Vortex. A vortex started in the palm of his hand, then moved from his hand to in the water. This created a mini-whirlpool. It grew bigger and bigger, until his boat started to get sucked it.

Umm, stop. Stop! STOP! Oh hell no! Full Grown Vortex! He created a vortex to match the whirlpool in size and speed.The whirlpool disappeared. Waffle panted and sat down. 

Damn. This is tiring. Especially making a large one at a specific location. I think I'll try one more, he tossed a random barrel into the sea and waited for it to drift away a bit, Guided Vortex! A vortex came horizontally out of his palm and grabbed the barrel. Waffle then quickly changed the vortex direction to vertical. When it got high enough, he changed direction so that the barrel came towards him. Then when it got to the spot he wanted, he erased the vortex and the barrel was spat-out, landed, and exploded right in front of his feet.

Damn. That was the rum barrel. he said as he passed out.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 11, 2008)

On the unnamed boat-

James sits on the side of the boat, looking at his own little boat.
Bolt: Finally getting going?
James: None of your business.
Bolt: I think it is, seeing how this is my boat!
Jason pops in.
Jason: Huh?
Bolt: You know what I mean.

Jason: Whatever. You know you could...I don't know...maybe...
He begins to scratch the back of his head.
Jason: I guess...
Suddenly a huge fish flies out of the water, it's mouth around James' ship.
Bolt: What the!
James: My boat!
Jason: Fish...!
He falls to the ground as the fish devours the boat and swims away.

Bolt: What was that!
James: My boat! One of the only things I have left from-
He looks back at the other two.
James: Nevermind.
Jason: Well...you know...I guess you'll...
James: So where do I put my stuff!
Bolt: Huh!
James: I'm joining up with you guys, what's your name again?
Jason: The Little Tree Pirates.
James: Yea, about that, definately changing it to The BIG Tree Pirates.
Jason: May-

Bolt: No! Your not even-
But James is gone, heading back to the kitchen.
James: I'm still starving!
Bolt stares and stomps his foot.
Bolt: Anyone listening to me!
Jason: Guess it can't be helped.
Bolt: *sigh* Whatever.

James pops back out, now with a leg of ham and a giant cup full of sugar.
James: So, where we headed to next?
He says as he pours the sugar on the ham.
Bolt: Why would you put all that sugar on ham!
James: I love sugar.
He says as he licks the ham and then takes a bite out of it.
Jason: As long as it's not fish...We're headed to Falgo Island. 
He says as he pulls out the map.
James: Fine with me.
Bolt: Sure.

On the open sea-

Eric is slowly drifting on a piece of ship knocked out. He slowly regains conciousness.
Eric: What happened...Where am I?
He looks in the one direction that his head is facing and sees only ocean.
Eric: Ugh, no clue. Wait!
He flies up and then shouts in pain.
Eric: Damn! I'm pretty messed up...but I remember now.
He flashes back to the battle in the storm.
Eric: Hope those guys are ok...I should get to land...He holds his side and returns to the wood on his back.
Eric: Maybe I'll just drift for a little longer...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

Later-

"Why do i have to man the helm..." Jason thought to himself. Behind him, Bolt and James were wrestling over who knows what now. "NO!" Bolt shouts. "YES DAMN IT!" James responds. "I... miss the days when no one was on the ship." Jason sweatdrops. 

"GRAH!" Bolt pulls on James mouth. "GRR!" James pulls Bolt's hair. "WILL YOU TWO CUT IT OUT ALREADY!!!!!" Jason shouts. He was wearing his strength mask. *"GUAH!"* The two shout as the boat rocks.

"Now. What have you two learned?" Jason's face was back to normal.* "Nob to fiftah."* (not to fight.) Both of their faces were battered and bruised. "Right." Jason nods and goes back to the helm.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 11, 2008)

V spun and slashed the marines at their necks before they could make a move.  A few of them managed to duck, but V kicked the gun out of one of their hands, grabbed another's wrist as the marine's finger was about to pull the trigger and pointed at the final marine before snapping this ones neck.  "Why are you following Lt. Garrick?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 11, 2008)

_Aboard *The Dark Justice*..._
Garrick sits in his office examining a map and several charts of the Grand Line. "Hmm...where to next," he mutters to himself. Suddenly there's a knock on his door.

"I'm busy!" he bellows. 

A voice from the other end, "Sir, V is engaging in battle with the crew of _The Ravager_."

"WHAT!?" Garrick snaps up out of his seat and walks towards the door quickly, slamming it open. The Marine on the other side flinches as Garrick strides forth, "Where is V now?" he asks. 

"A...aboard _The Ravager_...sir," he replies. Garrick nods and pushes him out of the way, he's not particularly worried about any death or mayhem that V might be causing he just can't afford to lose a killer like him at this juncture. 

As Garrick reaches the top deck he can hear shouting emanating from _The Ravager_. On deck, his own men stand nervously at the ready with rifles. 

Garrick looks over at the deck of the fellow Marine Ship and does a double take, a pile of Marine corpses lay all around and in the middle stands V and Colt. 

"Gyahahahahahahaha!!!" laughs Garrick, _this is great,_ he thinks, _hehe, that V wasted an entire squad of Marines, I just hit the psycho jackpot._ Garrick conveniently forgets that he's not exactly the most stable man in the world either. However he can't have V going at it with Colt, he needs that fool as well. 

Garrick leans over the railing, "OI, V CUT THAT SHIT OUT!" he bellows, "HE'S WITH US!" He puts his right boot on the railing and then leaps over to _The Ravager_ in one jump, landing right in front of Colt and V. 

"That man is a Marine Lieutenant and for now he'll be traveling with us, V."


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 11, 2008)

"I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.  The blood, the rush... it just got to my head.  Unlike others, I enjoy my line of work.  It had been a half an hour since my blades had felt blood, so...  I'll deal with the bodies."  V grabbed all of the bodies and dumped them overboard.  "I'll get my things, then I'll board your ship."  "One of my crewmen will show you to your quarters."  V leaped off of the *Ravager* and onto his own frigate.    

V grabbed his belongings and moved the frigate in between the two massive ships.  A rope ladder descended from the *Dark Justice*, and V grabbed it and climbed on board.  A crewman took him below decks to to his quarters.  V placed his belongings in a chest and made sure the door was securely locked and no one could look in.  He removed his mask and fell asleep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 11, 2008)

Garrick looks at all the dead Marines floating in the water, all brave young men. Garrick shakes his head thinking about V's vicious display, "Goddamn nutjob..." he mutters, and then he laughs, "I like his style...hehe."

A Marine walks towards him and salutes, "Sir what do we report about the casualties? Some of those men had families."

Garrick shrugs, "Report that they tried to mutiny against us and we executed them at sea," then he grins, "That way their lazy, bloodsucking, families won't get a pension and live off of our precious Marine coffers." It was standard policy that the wives and children of Marines who were KIA got an automatic lifetime pension, but Garrick hated all those freeloading bloodsuckers, anyway. 

The Marine looks at Garrick for a second as if he's a heartless animal, Garrick glares at him, "WHAT!?" he shouts, "DO YOU WANNA JOIN THEM?" and he points at the floating bodies. 

"N...nu...no sir," the man replies and he walks away visibly shaken. 

"Dumbass..." mumbles Garrick and he looks out towards the horizon, the massive Calm Belt lay dead ahead and then the Grand Line. 

Garrick smiles, "I'm comin' home, Gyahahahahaha!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

Falgo Island- Back Docks.

?This looks like the place.? Jason comments. ?So, What?s the plan here?? Bolt looks at his Captain. ?We sell.? He pulls out a massive box of masks. *?WHERE THE HELL DID YOU GET ALL THOSE!??* James and Bolt?s jaws drop. ?I made them.? He answers.

*?WHEN DID YOU MAKE THEM!??* They ask again. ?You ask too many questions.? Jason ignores their question and ties the boat to the dock. *?HEY!?* Both men shout again. This time, Because Jason put a sign up. *?WHERE DID YOU GET THE SIGN!?? *Jason looks up and through his dark green glasses responds with blank eyes.

?I made it.? Is his response. ?*WHEN!?? *They ask again. ?Too many questions.? Jason sits down in a chair. *?WHERE IS HE GETTING THESE THINGS!??* Both men shout once more. ?A captain... must always be prepared.? He folds his arms. ?*THAT?S NOT AN ANSWER!? *


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 11, 2008)

After hours of drifting, Waffle finally woke-up, having no clue where he was. He quickly determined what latitude he was and decided which island he wanted to go to. Karry Island. 

After hours he landed there. The island seemed nice enough. Palm trees, beautiful roads, no one who was trying to kill him. So naturally, he hit the bar. He hadn't had good booze for a while. He walked in and was greeted by, 

"Sorry, no freaks served here," by the bartender, followed by,

Suit yourself asshole. Super Vortex. The place crashed down.

Something had been irking Waffle since he was on the Caviler Pirate ship. He couldn't figure-out what it was, and there was no resolve in sight. It was getting the best of him now. He went to the woods, thinking that there would be people chasing him. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but it turned-out not to be. He was walking and a small cub crossed his path.

Get out of the way, he said as he kicked him. The little thing ran-off. A minute later, he heard a huge growl, then he saw the mother-bear, I'll kick your ass too

But then, something unexpected happened. It transformed into the half-way point of a bear and a rhino. It charged at him and knocked him away twenty feet. All Waffle could do was stand and fight.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 11, 2008)

Falgo Island:

Jason hands Bolt and James a bunch of masks.
Jason: Take these.
*James/Bolt: Why?*
Jason: To sell of course, we need all the money we can get.
Bolt: Especially because that "Great Treasure" was useless.
Jason: We did get that egg.
James: Oh, do we still have that? I'm starved!
Jason: Get selling you two.
James: *sigh* Is that an order?
Jason: Uh, I guess so.
Bolt: Hm, you don't give too many orders do you?
Jason: Just go.

Bolt and James head off in different directions while Jason judges his sign and the locations around him.

James: Uh...How annoying the Great Red Monkey, demoted to selling masks?
He walks past a man sitting down playing guitar. He has long dirty blonde hair and a basket for money with some change in it.

James: Oh, Captain did say we need money.
He walks over and goes to pick up the change in the basket.
Man: Ehey there, those're me tips.
James: Tips?
Man: Yep, if ya like my music ya leave me some money so I can eat.
He grins and begins to play. 
James: Oh, not bad. 
He takes one of the masks and drops it in the basket.
James: Good luck with that buddy.
Man: Thanks mate.

James walks off, he continues to play and lifts his glasses to see the mask. 
Man: Interestin' guy there.
He takes it out and puts it on top of his head.
Man: Hope dis don't mess up me hair.
He begins to play once again.

James: Now, where to sell these things.
He looks down at the masks.
James: This really is stupid...

With Eric: 

A Marine Ship passes by him and spots him floating in the water. They send a few men down and bring him aboard.

Marine: What were you doing out there son?
Eric: Oh, sailing, I'm not a big fan of big boats. Or sails for that matter.
Marine: We've got a lively one eh? What's your name?
Eric: Ensign Eric Jager.
Marine: Oh, is that so? Seems we've found a fellow Marine boys!
They all cheer. 

Eric: You said I was lively. 
Marine: My name is Captain Charles Domkin. Call me Charlie though.
Eric: Right, Charlie...so what're you going to do about me now?
He walks around but quickly falls to a knee.
Charlie: Well, first we're gona' get you fixed up kiddo.
Eric: I'm fine, really, just help me find my ship.
Charlie: Oh no, you will be healed even if we have to give you some bruises first Jijijijijijiji!
Eric sighs: Alright then, but try to contact Lt. Janton for me, alright?
Charlie: Sure thing boy, head to the infirmary.
Eric stumbles over there, refusing help.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

?Ello ello ello.? A marine walks up to Jason. ?I SAID ELLO!? The marine shouts. ?5beli.? Jason said simply. He?s been sitting at a table in front of the ship. ?I AIN?T HERE FOR YE WARES YA TWIT!? He held out his hand. ?Ye should know the rules right?? He looked down at Jason. ?I don?t give out free masks.? He responds.

?YOU?RE A RIGHT GIT YOU KNOW THAT!? YE GOTTA GIVE ME 10%! THAT?S THE DEAL WIT YE CAPTAIN YA TWIT!? Jason scratched his head. ?But, I?m the captain...? The marine then jumped back. ?Ah bloody hell! Don?t tell me? 

He thought to himself, then raised his hand. ?Ye ain?t apart of Captain Dark?s crew are ya?? Jason shook his head. ?QUEEN BE DAMNED!? The marine shouts. ?Is there a problem?? Jason tilts his head. ?RIGHT! YOU?RE UNDER ARREST YA BLOODY PIRATE!?


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2008)

Rek Du Mortis sat quietly in his ship, reading a flyer for the next auction in North Blue. A large man in a butler's uniform walked towards him, carrying a tray of rare sweets. "Your Elbaf tarts, sir." He said, placing the tray of sweets on an ornate coffee table next to him. Rek smiled and put the flyer next to the tray. "Thank you, Ruru. That'll be all." He dismissed the old man and proceeded to chomp on one of he tarts. "Delightful. I should go to Elbaf next month. I do miss Bakkese. He was a fun giant, that Bakkese" Rek stood from his chair and went onto the ship's deck. There, 3 people, the butler, a young woman in beautiful oriental robes, and a young man wearing a cloak, a rifle slung on his back. 

"When are we leaving, Rek? Last I heard Zabel was in Ennies Lobby!" The man with the rifle said. "Patience, Matyr. We're going to go to the Grand Line, don't worry about it. " Rek told him. "Then when are we going to the Grand Line?" The woman said impatiently. "We'll go to the grand line after we visit the grand auction in South Blue. Am I understood, Jun? " He told the woman. "Understood, captain." She said grudgingly.  

Rek then turned to his butler, Ruru. "Ruru, start the ship. We're going to south blue." After bowing to Rek, Ruru went inside the ship. He waent inside a large room, filled with machinery of all sorts. He pulled on a lever next to the entrance, and suddenly the ship began to release a puff of white smoke. The machines began to move, and within moments the Windy Dirge proceeded to move away from the small island that it was docked. As the island began to shrink from Rek's eyesight, he turned to his crew. "Well, our adventure has begun."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 11, 2008)

More then a day has passed and the *The Dark Justice* and _The Ravager_ cruise past the edge of the Calm Belt, right into the Grand Line. The seastone lining underneath their hulls had graciously protected them against the monstrous Sea Kings but in Garrick's twisted mind he thinks that the Seastone was more to protect the Sea Kings from him. He looks down into the water and sees the monstrous shadows lurking beneath the water, some as big as Skyscrapers.

Garrick spits into the ocean, "Fraggin' monsters, I'll gut you all open" he mutters and he genuinely believes this absurd statement. _Whatever,_ he thinks, _time to turn my attention forward_ and he looks outwards towards the horizon. The Grand Line stretches endlessly for countless leagues in front of them. 

"I'm back..." Garrick says quietly to himself.

"TWO SHIPS SIGHTED OFF THE STARBOARD BOW!" bellows the watchman up in the Crows nest. 

Garrick immediately snaps to attention, "Give me a goddamn spy glass!!" he yells. Within literally 5 seconds a Marine hands him a spyglass and Garrick takes aim. He focuses off the Starboard bow and sees two huge Galleons painted blood red, one is slightly larger then the other, but both are armed to the teeth with multiple cannons. This however does not bother Garrick in the slightest because he's focused on the Jolly Rodger flags, flying over their masts. 

Garrick grins like a fat kid in a candy store, "WE'VE FOUND SOME NEW FRIENDS TO PLAY WITH GYAHAHAHAHA!!!!" 

He looks over at one of two Marines standing behind him, "You, awaken V and tell him to get his ass up here..." he commands then he looks at the other Marine, "And you call LT. Colt and tell him I'm going after the bigger ship, he'll take the other one..."

Suddenly like a wraith, V appears behind Garrick, and he nods his head, "You called?"  Garrick turns around, not even surprised to see the man standing there, _sneaky SOB,_ he thinks.

"I'm going after their Captain," and now he grins, "And you, well....you do what you do best, GYAHAHAHAHA!!!"
_*
The Dark Justice*_ and _The Ravager_ set sail at full speed towards their prey, ready for war.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2008)

?Do you not like my masks?? Jason asks, in a slightly depressed tones. ?What? No, actually they are kinda cool I?d buy one but... WHAT THE HELL! YOU ARE A RIGHT BLOODY BASTARD YA KNOW THAT!?? The marine shouts. ?Is it the price....?? He looks at the sign. ?I thought 5 beli for all the work that goes into them is rather cheap...? He looks a little sad. ?Ah? No, that?s quite the fair price for such fine masks actually...? the marine picked one up.

?OH BLOODY HELL! CUT THAT OUT!? He threw the mask to the ground. ?That?s 5 beli.? Jason held out his hand. ?OI! YOU?RE A RIGHT GIT YOU KNOW THAT!? The marine pulled out a pistol. ?YER UNDER ARREST FOR BEING A DAMNED PIRATE! GOT THAT!?? Jason shook his head.

?I?m not a pirate.? He pointed up at his flag, It was a tree with two more crossing it in an X. ?See.? The marine scratched his head. ?I got to admit... that?s not like any pirate flag I?d ever seen...? The marine sulks. ?Sorry for the hassle sir.? He bowed and walked off. ?It?s times like these I?m thankful I made the skull on my flag a tree.? As the wind blows the flag about, you can tell. The tree takes the form of a Jolly roger skull.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 12, 2008)

-With Bolt-

Bolt is with the basket of masks that Jason assigned him to sell.  He is sitting down crossed armed and legged and his face looking down.
Bolt: "This is stupid.  First Jay Jay lets that stupid baboon boy join the crew, and now he's making us sell masks?  Boring."

At that moment, a skinny man walks by.  He wears a white collared shirt, he has slight facial hair on his chin, he wears thick glasses and he's hunched over always rubbing his hands.  He notices Bolt with the masks and stops immediately.  He has a slightly creepy way of talking.
Man: "A-are those m-masks you got there."
With out even looking up, Bolt replies.
Bolt: "Yea."
The creepy man picks up one of the masks.
Man: "T-this is a mask of B-B-Bonney."
Bolt: "Who?"
Man: "B-B-Bonney.  As in the "Big Eater" J-J-Jewelry Bonney!"
Bolt: "What of it?"
Man: "I m-must have it.  I'm a bit of a c-c-c-collector of things."
Bolt: "2000 Beli."
Man: "T-T-TWO THOUSAND!?"
Bolt: "Yea."
Man: "Thats insane.  Its w-worth 20 Beli at most."
At that moment, Bolt finally looks up and sees the strange creepy man he's been talking to.  His face looks all greasy and its full of acne.
Bolt: "2000 is my final offer.  Take it or leave it."
Man: "Y-y-you're an awful man!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2008)

With Rex-

It?s a few days prior to the Little Tree pirate?s landing at Falgo. ?Time to be headin off.? He jumps into a boat and sets sail. ?Gotta be goin before the marine?s come after me... No good beatin up a bartender and some patrons. That?s worth a few days in lock up.? He nodded to himself. ?Rather a dull sail though.? He turned his Guitar around. ?Perhaps a stay at Falgo will be good for me libido? 

He then turns. ?And I don?t be meanin that in a dirty term.? He then turns back. ?Has me accent changed?? He thought to himself. ?Well, Matters not. I have me music and me health.? He looked up at the sun through possibly, the worlds darkest sunglasses. ?Ah, A beautiful sunny day. Or is it night... I can?t tell with these things...? 

He took his sunglasses off. ?GAH THE LIGHT! IT HURTS ME HEAD!? He put them back on and rubbed his temples. ?A cure for the common hangover, that?s all I ask for in this world... a cure for the common hangover...? 

Present Day-

?To be payin in a mask. Quite an odd man.? He kept playing, waiting for others to come by and drop change in his hat. ?Perhaps I?ll go visit the docks. See if anyone's sellin any wares I?d like to buy.? He stood up and made his way down to the docks.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 12, 2008)

Roy stands on the Docks of the village holding a bottle, he chucks it back into his dinghy, and walks into town, heading for the bar, Singing a Pirates Life for Me.

_"We pillage, we plunder, we rifle and loot.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!
We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!

Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.

We extort, we pilfer, we filch and sack.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!
Maraud and embezzle and even hijack.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!

Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.
Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.

We kindle and char, inflame and ignite.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!
We burn up the city, we're really a fright.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!

Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.
Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.
Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.
Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me."_

Roy sings away loudly as he enters the bar, everybody looks at him grinning like he was a drunk idiot, which he was, drunk, yes, idiot, not.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 12, 2008)

-With Bolt-

The creepy man with the glasses continues trying to bargain with Bolt to buy the Bonney mask.
Man: "20 beli!!"
Bolt: "2000."
Man: "50 beli!"
Bolt: "2000."
Man: "100 b-b-beli!"
Bolt: "3000."
Man: "Hey, thats even more!"
Bolt: "2000."
Man: "500 beli!"
Bolt: "OK."
Man: "Really?"
Bolt: "No."
Man: "GAH!  Take my freakin' money!"
He tosses the 2000 at Bolt's face, grabs the mask, and runs away with a stupid grin on his face.
Bolt: "Wow, I can't believe that actually worked."


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 12, 2008)

Roy grins as he eats a steak and drinks some beer, he finishes it off and looks at his empty plate, and glass, "That will be 50 beli," the bartender says, Roy smiles and puts his hands in his pockets and says, "Well....I just set out and I have No Money Soo, I can't Pay For it, Maybe Ill Pay later, I am Sorry," Roy says the apology quickly and turns tail and runs, "HEY! IT'S AN EAT AND RUNNER, GET HIM," Roy smiles and smashes out of the doors leaving behind him a scene of confusion and a shouting Barman.

Roy laughs as he runs fast, "Not My Style at all, Definitely Not My style," he holds on to his hat and hits a crowd.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2008)

BAM! A door to a cabin flies open. A single pirate stands in the frame, outside you can see the ocean. ?CAPTAIN DARK!? The captain turns around in his chair. ?What.? His eyes narrow. ?We?ve got a problem!? He slams down a piece of paper. It?s a crappy quality picture of Bolt, James and Jason selling masks. ?Why Is this my problem?? Dark raises an eyebrow. ?Captain! They are pirates!? WHAM another picture goes down.

?It?s hard to tell, but that?s defiantly a jolly roger!? Dark?s eye began to twitch. ?WHO LET OTHER PIRATES INTO THIS PORT!? THIS IS THE NIGHTS PIRATE PORT! WE CONTROL THIS TOWN! WE BRIBE THE MARINES!!? He threw his desk and created a large hole in one of the walls.

?Uh... sir, should you be shouting that?? He cowers. ?SHUT UP!? He burst out of the room. ?Captain! Where are you going!?? The captain turned back. ?To inform the marines. We have a flea who needs to be crushed.? He stormed off.

---

?Hmm...? Jason looked down. ?I seem...? He then looked around. ?To have sold out somehow...? A man dressed in a nice suit walks off with a grin on his face. ?This will be perfect for my part. Right muffy?? He looks over at a women in a elegant dress. ?Quite.? they load the masks into a carriage and take off. ?Hmm.? Jason looks down at a few stacks of Beli in front of him. ?I wonder how the others are doing...? 

?Ah? You sold out mate?? A voice asks. Jason looks up to see a man, looks like a rocker. ?That?s a shame. What wer you sellin?? Jason points to the thing currently on the side of the mans head. ?Those masks.? The man takes his off. ?Ah? That man was with you eh?? He smirks. ?Interestin, Travlin mask sellers eh?? Jason shook his head.

?We?re pirates.? The man laughed. ?Oh Pirate?s eh? Must be a fun life.? He took a sit next to Jason. ?I?ve been runnin the thought through my mind of joinin a crew. Got a dream to write the worlds greatest adventure song ya know? But as they say, Gotta live it to write it!? Jason scratched his head.

?Who says that?? The man shrugged. ?Just an expression they say. Or rather, They say is the expression.? He laughed. ?Ah... That?s killer on me noggin.? He rubbed his head. ?Hang over?? Jason asked. ?A right good eye you have mate.? The man held out his hand. ?The names Rex Hender, Pleasure to meet you.? Jason grabbed a hold and shook. ?Jason Rodgers.?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 12, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He was still sitting down, counting the money he had.
Bolt: "1980, 2000.  Yep, all 2000 beli are here."
He looks over to the box full of unsold masks.
Bolt: "Meh, I made more money selling the one mask than if I sold the entire box."
A man and his son walk by and see the masks.  The boy tugs on his father's pant leg and points at the masks.
Man: "Excuse me sir, but may I purchase one of th-"
Bolt: "Buzz off!"  He replied without even looking.  He then looks up and sees the boy starting to tear up.
Bolt: "Oh, um, sorry.  Here, take as many as you like, its on me."
His face lights up and he grabs about 5 masks and runs off.
Man: "Thank you."
Bolt: "No problem.  I was being a bit of a jerk."
The man and his son walk off, happy.  Bolt then stands up, puts the money in his pocket and picks up the box of extra masks.
Bolt: "Well, no point in selling these right now.  I'll give them back to Jason for safe keeping."
He begins walking back towards the ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 12, 2008)

Garrick's ship hurtles towards The Minotaur like a torpedo, he's too close to be fired upon by cannons but then he bullets start whizzing by his head and hitting his boat and the water. He looks up and sees dozens of pirates firing at him from the railing. 

"I'LL GET TO YOU ALL IN JUST SEC!" he hollers at them and then he kneels down and pulls off a tarp covering the floor of his boat, revealing a pile of gunpowder and dynamite...

"GYAHAHAHA!" he laughs manically and he takes out a match and lights it, a bullet hits him in the arm, going cleanly through but he barely even winces, "HOLD ON I'M COMIN!!!" he bellows and he lights the fuse. His boat is now only seconds away from colliding with the Pirate vessel and more importantly exploding.

Quick as lightning Garrick spins around and takes a running leap off of the craft, he rockets high into the air just as his tiny boat collides into _The Minotaur_ creating a huge fireball. The Pirate ship shakes throwing everyone aboard off balance, and some into the water. 

Garrick lands over the railing right on top of an already downed pirate, the sounds of bones popping and crunching can be heard underneath his boots. All the Pirates around him, look on in shock, he counts at least two dozen of them on deck. Garrick cracks his knuckles... 

"You're all under arrest, put your hands up and we can do this peacefully!" he says seriously but then he shakes his head and laughs, "...Naw just kidding I'm gonna kill you all...." and he rushes forward like a possessed demon.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2008)

With Joseph-

The new Lt. Had already boarded, But he refused to let anyone watch him enter the cabin. ?Odd man.? Joseph thought. He was swabbing the deck of the Nonki. Paegun and Sooyoung had gotten their stuff put away and Sooyoung was ordered to cook, Paegun obviously, did nothing. In the Cabin- ?Beruberuberu.? A denden mushi rings.

?This is Lieutenant Mark Drake. What is it?? He answers. ?Yes, This is the Falgo island base. We?ve had a nasty influx of pirates. As such, my base is busy keeping the big boys at bay. We request you come and take care of the minor threats we can not handle.? Mark looked confused. ?Why contact me, There are plenty other ships and crews ready.?

The man on the other end grins. ?We contacted HQ, It seems one of your members, a Joseph Rodgers, Has been told to give you orders to capture a pirate. We suspect that he is on this island.? Mark sighed. ?Such a convenient excuse don?t you think?? He asks. ?What ever do you mean Lt.?? Mark adjusted his hat.

?I?ve got the orders from Rodgers on my desk. This pirate is a no name, with no previous arrests. The only thing I can find on this list is, beating up a known criminal. Do we arrest men for doing so now?? He asks in a rather sarcastic tone. ?I see no use in going after a no name supposed pirate simply because he beat up a drug dealer. Who I might add was supposed to be caught and jailed.? 

The man on the other end begin to grow tired of Mark. ?LISTEN YOU PUNK! I DON?T KNOW WHO YOU THINK YOU ARE! BUT MY FATHER IS A COMMODORE! SHOULD YOU FAIL TO ACCEPT THIS REQUEST I SHALL ORDER YOU TO BE COURT-MARTIALED!? 
Mark smirked. ?Sir, My father, mother, brother and cousin are captains and commodores.? He then hung up the Denden mushi.

?If Rodgers wishes to go. He can go.? He leaned back. ?But I have no intention of dealing with no names. Especially not ones who beat up a man the marines have been trying to catch for well over a year.? he then spit on the Denden mushi. ?It?s just a shame I hung up before I could chew him out more.?


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 12, 2008)

Roy looks around the village he was in, "Such a small boring Village, Nothin interesting going on," Roy sighs loudly and walks to his dinghy, "Ahh It's starting to Rain," Roy says looking up grinning, water drops started to fall on his face, "Anyway time to sail," Roy gets onto the little boat and rows away from the town. His little Pirate flag flies in the wind that picks up and his sail fills with air, dragging him in a northerly direction, Roy stops rowing and lets the heavy storm that is brewing take him off somewhere unknown. His voice carried by the winds, the song of a Pirates Life.

_"We pillage, we plunder, we rifle and loot.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!
We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!

Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.

We extort, we pilfer, we filch and sack.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!
Maraud and embezzle and even hijack.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!

Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.
Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.

We kindle and char, inflame and ignite.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!
We burn up the city, we're really a fright.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!

Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.

We're rascals, scoundrels, villans and knaves.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!
We're devils and black sheep, really bad eggs!
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!

Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.

We're beggars and blighters and ne'er-do-well cads.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!
Aye! But we're loved by our mommies and dads!
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!

Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.
Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.
Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.
Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 12, 2008)

*The Dark Justice* and _The Ravager_ trade cannon fire with the opposing Pirate ships. However _The Minotaur_ has already been damaged thanks to Garrick's efforts.

"That crazy son of a bitch!" exclaims the commanding officer in Garrick's absence, Ensign Barklay and he focuses his spyglass on the deck of _The Minotaur_. He can see Garrick running around, swinging a Pirate around like a human meat club, swatting away foes. "Certifiable nutjob!" he says loudly. Suddenly two hands reach out from behind and grab his throat, snapping his neck like a twig. 

V looms over the dead Ensign with his silver knives gleaming in the sunlight, "You should never speak that way about your superior officers..." he says very casually. V looks over at the Helmsman and points at _The Theseus_

"Take us alongside her....now," he commands. The Helmsman doesn't even think about questioning V and he steers *The Dark Justice* towards _The Theseus_. the cannonfire intensifies as the Marine frigate comes up beside the Pirate Galleon and the decks of both ships become shooting galleries. Marine snipers shoot in volleys at the Pirates who gladly return fire. A cannonball smashes into the mast of the pirate ship and it falls like a felled redwood tree right onto the deck. 

Amid all this chaos V leaps high into the air and grabs hold of a rope attached to the mast, he cuts it with one of his knives and swings straight through the gunfire and cannon fire, right onto the deck of _The Theseus._

V doesn't even think, when he lands, he just does what V does best. Within seconds blood splatters everywhere, and the wild screams of Pirates can be heard.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 12, 2008)

-With Bolt-

He was walking down towards the docks and seemed quite pleased with himself with the money he haggled of the weirdo from earlier.  In the distance, he saw Jason talking to a blond man.
Bolt: "Hey hey Jay Jay."
Jason: "..."
Rex: "..."
Bolt: "... who's the hippie?"
Rex: "What did ya call me?"
Jason: "His name is Rex.  He's a fan of my work."
He points over the the mask Rex had.
Bolt: "OK.  Check out, look at the haul I made."
He tosses the bundle of money at Jason, who barely catches it in time.
Jason: "H-how?"
Bolt: "Some loser seemed to like a specific mask of some female pirate.  I jokingly demanded 2000 beli and he eventually agreed to it."
Jason: "Didn't you tell him it was only 5 beli?"
Bolt: "Thats not the point.  Its funny if you ask me."
Jason: "I guess..."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2008)

?You now I feel rather insulted. Callin me a hippie.? He stood up. ?Then you be answerin for me and ignornin me.? He removed his guitar and pointed it at Bolt. ?I don?t be likin that one bit boy-yo.? Bolt smirked. ?Two fights in one day?? He readied his Sai. ?I?m down for that.? Jason sighed. ?I can make two more strength masks today.? He thought to himself. ?I?ll stop it if need be.? 

?Where you want to be havin this little duel?? Bolt shrugged. ?How?s here?? Rex smirked. ?A man?s duel in a man?s element, right next to the sea.? He held his guitar like a bat. ?What? You going to fight me with that?? Rex nodded. ?A Gibson is the only weapon a man could ever want.? He then aimed it at Bolt. ?And the only guitar that should be made!? 

Bolt just scoffed. ?You should use a real mans weapon.? He held up his sai. ?That ain?t a man?s weapon!? Rex shouts. ?MUSIC BE THE SOURCE OF LIFE!? He shouts. ?SAI ARE THE WEAPONS OF REAL MEN!? Bolt shouts back. ?KATANA?S ARE A THOUSAND TIMES COOLER SO SHUT UP!? Jason held up the blade.

?Aye... Katana?s are pretty cool.? Rex rubbed his chin. ?Samurai are pretty awesome...? Bolt did the same. *?BUT THERE?S NO WAY THAT A KATANA IS BETTER THEN A SAI/GUITAR!?* They then charged at each other. ?Idiots.? Jason sat back down. ?Katana?s are made of pure awesome. Forged in the flames of epic.? He thought to himself.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 12, 2008)

Paegun was sleeping on the deck of the ship and a few Marines circled him, *"Why the hell isn't he working?"*

Sooyoung came out from the kitchen wearing an apron and had her hair tied back, "Psh, he never does any work."

The Marines eyed Sooyoung, *"Whoa.  Hot new crewmember."*

The Marines circled together and began talking, "Alright, so who gets to hit on her first?"

One of the Marines raised his hands, "It should be me, after all I'm the higher rank between us."

Another Marine shook his head, "No, no, no, it should be me."

Sooyoung appeared in the middle of their circle, "How about none of you?  I already like a guy."

The Marines' eyes grew wide, *"What?  Who?"*

Sooyoung pointed down at the sleeping Paegun, "I like the sleeping idiot."

The Marines then proceeded to swab the deck and Sooyoung started walking back to the kitchen, "Oh by the way, you three."

The Marines stopped swabbing for a second, "If you tell him about what I said, I'll castrate you."

The Marines looked down on the ground and swabbed faster.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 12, 2008)

-The Beach-

Rex and Bolt stood on the sands of the beach. The wind is blowing sand up and Rex's hair flows in the wind.
Rex: "You really sure you wanna do dis wit me?"
Bolt: "Just shut up.  You and your stupid accent!"
Rex: "Well, from my perspective, its you dat has teh stupid accent."
Bolt: "ARGH!  You're so annoying!"
Rex: "So you want to start?"
Bolt: "With pleasure."
He grins and then vanishes, leaving a cloud of sand where he once stood.
Rex holds his guitar, swings it 180 degrees and...
KABONG!
A Gibson right in the jaw sends Bolt flying back and dragging through the sand.  Bolt gets up and wipes the blood from his mouth.
Bolt: "Hmph."
Rex: "You're a predictable little bugger.  So how about we call it a draw boy?"
Bolt: "I've had enough of you and your stupid accent!"
He vanishes again.
Rex: "Same ol' attacks eh?
He swings his Gibson the same way he did earlier.  
KABONG!  TWANG!
Bolt blocks the swing with his sai, right on the neck of the guitar which caused the strings to break.  Bolt hits Rex in the abdomen with the hilt of his sai which pushes him back a bit.  Bolt jumps forward for another charge, but Rex puts out his hand forward making a stopping motion.
Bolt: "Eh?"
Rex: "You broke me strings.  Gimme a second to fix 'em please."

He spreads his fingers over the guitar neck and strings start coming out.  They wrap themselves perfectly along the guitar, replacing the broken strings.  Good as new.  Rex tunes it for a few moments and then plays a few chords.

Rex: "Now dats all better.  Dat was a fun workout, but I tink I'm done for teh day."
Bolt: "What?"
Rex: "I can see you're a strong one, and I don't want you breakin' me baby over here."
Jason: "Happy now?  Its a draw."
Bolt: "Pfffft, whatever."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2008)

?This is Lt. Mark Drake.? A voice echoes through the ship. ?We will be heading to the Marine Base at Falgo Island. Prepare yourself. It?s a long trip.? The speaker cuts off. ?I don?t trust those bastard?s on the island. They looked far to deep into a minor pirate annoyance...? He looked down at his Denden mushi. ?And HQ has had no information on them being overrun with pirates.? He adjusted his hat once more.

?Justice shall come to the island. And it will be I who delivers True Justice on the corrupt marines.? Mark sat back in his chair. ?ENSIGN RODGERS!? A shout comes from behind the door. ?Huh?? Joseph walks over to the door. ?Yeah?? He asks, feeling odd speaking to a door. ?YOU CAN COME IN.? The Lt?s voice bellows. ?RIGHT!? Joseph mocks, Opening the door a crack and slipping in.

?Rodgers.? The Lt?s face was blacked out, in fact the entire room, aside the from the desk. Was completely covered in blackness. ?Yes sir?? Joseph asked. ?You have orders to capture a, Jason Rodgers...? Joseph nods. ?Is he a relative?? The lieutenant asks. ?My brother actually. Hehehe.? Joe grins like an idiot. ?As it stands. Your brother is a great aid to the marines. I will leave it up to you if you want to capture him or not. Do you understand?? 

Joseph nods. ?But, are you sure that?s a good idea?? He sighed. ?I?d hate capturing my own brother... and I do ignore missions a lot...? He looked at the ground. ?Your brother has done nothing wrong Joseph. Make the choice that best fits your justice.? Joseph looked up and barely saw the Captain?s mouth smirk. ?Right!? Joseph saluted. ?DISMISSED!?


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 12, 2008)

A magnificent naval battle took place at the seas of Grand Line.
Colt was really enjooying all this mess since he succeeded in entering to the Grand Line.The *Dark Justice* ship was managing dealing with the _Theseus_ ship and V was doing a great job.But Colt didn't forget what that fool and cold man did to his own men without any reason.

Colt had still many marines.V killed only a squad of 10 men.

Now Colt ordered his marines charge at the pirate ship _Midas_.
The marines were all ready for a battle.Their ship was now very big and most naval battles from now on would be easier than before.The new, many and powerfull cannons were ready to strike as many marines were waiting at the deck for the attacl.*The Ravager* was charging at high speed at the Midas pirate ship to reach it before it strikes the *Dark Justice.*

*"Full speed men!!!*Show No Mercy!!!" Colt shouted and tried to inspire his men and the 2 ships collided and the destruction started.
The enemy ship was being destroyed and it stopped moving.The new cannons did the job but the pirates were jumping with ropes and anything else at the Ravager and the bloody fight begun.

Now the Ravager was close to *Dark Justice* and the other ship.

A muscled man with jeans and white shirt was on the ravger with 2 swords slicing the marines fast and Colt was smashing some pirate heads and bones with his strong kicks.

Colt glanced at that swordsman as he immedietly understood that he was really good.
*
"Hey you, whats your name?"*
"I am Gleon the Slicer" 
And the swordsman run to him with his both swords in front.Colt jumped high and laded behind him as Gleon ripped the head of a marine that was behind Colt.

Marines and pirates were dieing.....
*Dark Justice* and *Ravager* now were side by side in this battle......
But this is Grand Line.....thats why it needs guts and nothing else.......


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 12, 2008)

-On the Beach-

Jason, Rex and Bolt walk down the beach, back towards the docks.  Jason was standing in between Bolt and Rex.  Bolt had a bit of a grumpy look on his face and had his hand in his pockets.  Rex was just casually walking with the guitar on his back.

Bolt: "A guitar, eh?"
Rex: "What about it?"
Bolt: "Why use a guitar as a weapon?"
Rex: "She's my pride and joy.  There isn't anyting in da world dat I trust more den her.  Want me to play you a tune?"

He brings the guitar to his front, looking eager to play.
Bolt: "Uhhhh..."
Jason: "Sure, why not."  He smiles a him.
Rex looks pleased.
Rex:  I tink I'll play ya dis song I once heard in a pub.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 12, 2008)

*"Men!!We must help the others too"* 
*The Ravager* approached *Dark Justice* and stopped when it touched the side amking a bigger area for all to fight.
This was a chance for the 3 marines to feel like a team and work together as friends.Colt knew from the beginning that this battle will unite more the 3 of them.
The marines were more now in number and the pirates started losing but the 3 pirates leaders had high bounties and their power level was even higher than that of the 3 marines.It would be a dangerous battle and maybe this is the end for them......
Colt just trying to avoid the tremendous swordsman that his blades were filled in blood.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 12, 2008)

“We’re approaching Cardith!” David yelled out as the island grew in the distance. 

“Good – Sarah, where is that doctor?” 

“North side of the island.” Sarah replied. “Opposite the main town. He like’s to keep to himself.” 

“How do you know about this guy?” David asked as he climbed down from the crows nest. 

“Read one of his books.” Sarah replied. “And by reputation – this guy is one of the best doctors in the Grand line, if not the world.”

“Okay then.” I said. “We make our way around the island, and then we go and meet this Doctor Tennant.”


We soon made our way around the island, and made our way to the small cove on the North side of the island. We quickly made our way ashore and followed a rough path that led us to a rather impressive looking house.

“Here goes nothing.” I said as I knocked on the door. The door was quickly opened by an old man in his early fifties, leaning heavily on a cane.

“What do you want?” He snapped. His eyes immediately drifted to the gurney carried by David and myself.

“We have a girl, she needs medical attention.” I explained. “We can pay, if you want.”

“This isn’t a hospital,” he replied, “It’s my house, so unless you intend to pay me really, really well, leave.”

“How much?” 

“How about…” He thought a moment. “20 thousand beli?”

“Deal” I replied.

“you don’t have 20 thousand beli.” He replied.

“How do you know?” Sarah asked.

“your clothes are obviously worn,” He said, pointing at my jacket with his cane. “ That Gurney is made of scaps, and you wouldn’t come all the way here if you could afford a legitimate doctor.”

“You are a legitimate doctor.” David said. 

“Not according to the world Government.” Tennant responded. “my guess is that you are also pirates.”

“More like revolutionaries.” I replied.

“Whatever – get the girl inside and onto the table.”

“I thought you weren’t going to help us?” I asked.

“I not a complete asshole” He replied. “Now get her inside before you end up wasting my time with a dead broad”


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 12, 2008)

As V slashed down another pirate, he took a second to admire some of Garrick's work.  "The man may be loud, but he can certainly back up his claims." he thought as a dead body slammed down next to him.  He felt a presence behind him.  He spun, but he was moment to slow.  A granite mall hit in the ribs and he went flying across the deck.  One of his ribs had made a cracking noise.  He slowly got up and studied his opponent.  The man was quite short, but he had the muscles of an elephant.  He held a gigantic hammer in each of hands.  He bellowed and charged at V.    

V jumped out of the way and sent out his foot to trip him, but the man slammed into it and ran over it, crushing it.  V hobbled up on one leg and as the man ran at him again slashed at his eye holes.  The man broke into a screeching halt and pulled back, but the knife still managed to slash his mask.  The mask was torn in two, so the man tossed it off.  For the first time in 13 years, V felt an emotion so alien to him he had trouble placing it.  It was fear.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 12, 2008)

Colt managed for some seconds to see at V that was attacking by an insance muscular man.The sure thing was that V was not winning.
Colt could not do nothing to the swordsman too.
He attacked him with jet kicks but Gleon was dodging them with his swords.Colt had to train more on these attacks and be stronger.

Colt could only dodge some attacks with his kicks and just trying to avoid by jumping and moving fast.That swordsman was his first powerfull opponent.

*"You are really good...." *Colt was tired even he has good stamina.But he had to do something fast.They had to survive from this....


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 12, 2008)

With James:

James: Those kids sure like masks, I got a good bit of money.
He holds the money in his tail and walks along the beach on his hands. He suddenly hears music.
James: Eh? Sounds kinda' familiar.
He continues to walk on his hands and then spots the three in the distance.
James: Oi! Who's that with them?

He makes his way over to them and then takes a look at the man in the middle upside down.
James: Oh! I remember you!
Rex: Ehy there, your that guy who tipped me with that mask right?
James: Yep.
Rex: Any reason your upside down there?
James: Eh, good exercise.

He takes a look at the money he's holding in his tail and gets a strange look on his face.
Bolt: Took you long enough to notice...
Rex: Ehy, how'd ya get all dat money there, sellin' masks?
Bolt facepalms.
James: Yep, they're kinda popular around where I went.
Bolt: How can you not notice his tail!

Hex: Huh? Oooooh, that's pretty interestin', wish I had a tail, would be fun to play guitar wit.
He chuckles.
Bolt: How can he not find that strange, then again, he can make strings with his hands...
James gets back to his feet.
James: So what're we doing?

With Lt. Janton:

Janton: We just left him...
Marine: Lt. Janton, Captain Charles Domkin would like to speak with you.
Janton: Right, give me the Den Den Mushi.
He hands it to him and picks up.
Janton: Hello sir, I'm doing fine. Yes sir. Yes sir. Yes sir. What sir! Alive sir! But how? 

With Charlie:
Charlie: Ah, he didn't explain much of what happened, but I suppose you should write that report. Just here to tell ya that he's doin' just fine, we'll have em' patched up and back on your ship in no time. Wait, what did you say boy?

With Janton:
Janton: You heard me correctly sir, I don't want a loose cannon like him on my boat...sir.
Charlie: Well, I understand.
Janton: Thank you sir *sniff* signing off.
Charlie: See ya kid.

He hangs up the phone. Guess I'll need to make another call damn it...

With Eric: 
Eric: Geez that hurts!
One of the nurses is spraying his cuts and putting bandages on them. 
Nurse: You sure your a marine, I don't see how you could've gotten these injures without dieing for all of your crying.
Eric: Fine, just finish up, I want to get back to work already...

Charlie busts through the door.
Charlie: Hey there boy!
Eric: Hey, so when are you gona' get me back to my ship?
Charlie: Aaah, about that, the Lt. in charge refuses to let you return.
Eric: WHAT!
He stands up, ripping the bandages that she is attempting to wrap.

Eric: What do you mean!
Charlie: He said he refused to have such a loose cannon on his ship.
Eric: That bastard...
Charlie: I'd love to keep ya with me, but we're a tad crowded. Luckily they're found another post for ya! 
Eric: Where...
Charlie: On some ship called the Nonki.
Eric: Nonki? What's that mean?
Charlie: Oh, I believe Carefree, Careless, Reckless, something along those lines.
Eric: Just great...
Charlie: We'll be intercepting them on their way to Falgo Island, so better get patched up soon! 
Eric: How dare that bastard ditch me...

With Lt. Janton:
He whipes a small tear from his eye as he hangs up. He walks outside, ignoring the marine trying to get his attention. He shoes him off and leans over the edge of the railing.
Janton: I'd love to keep you around Jager...but there's no future for you on this ship. It almost worked out perfectly, I just hope your new crew will help you do great things...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2008)

The Struggle Begins-

The crew makes their? ?WAIT! WHEN THE HELL DID HE JOIN OUR CREW!?? Bolt points at Rex. ?*Just now.?* Rex and Jason respond. ?WHAT?S WITH YOU AND JUST LETTING PEOPLE JOIN!? THOSE GUYS DON?T EVEN HAVE A GOOD REASON!? he points at James and Rex. ?My ship got eaten.? James picks his nose. ?I want to go on an adventure.? Rex takes a swig of some rum. ?See!? Bolt looks at Jason. ?.... Reasons.... are...? His eyes grow dark and scary. ?Unnecessary.? his tone seemed to rip apart the very air itself. 

Bolt and the others froze for a second.* ?What?s with those eyes?? *They think in unison. ?Well, Come on. We need supplies.? Jason seemed back to normal and happily walked off. ?Quite the odd man, the captain. Ay?? He looks over at James. ?I bet I could take him.? He nods to himself. ?It?s only a matter of time before I?m captain after all!? Bolt shrugs. 

?Like hell I?d let that happen.? He thinks to himself, putting his hands in his pockets and following Jason. ?So where are we getting these supplies?? Jason stops for a second then scratches his head. ?Uhm. Supply.... places.....? He took out a map. ?Uh.....? Everyone sweatdropped. ?We can just fish for food mate.? Rex stood over him. Jason then fell to the ground twitching. ?Oh that?s not a good sign.?

?He has a thing about fish.? Bolt comments. ?Well then we be needing to get some cured meat!? Rex grabbed Jason?s leg and began to walk off. ?Why would we need cured meat... was it sick?? James looks at bolt. ?....? He just walks off. ?Hey! I don?t want sick meat!!!? James runs after them.


?Is that them?? A man asks. ?Yes.? Another responds. ?I thought the newbie said there was only one.? The first man sighs. ?It matters not.? a third answers. ?We just need to end em right!? A fourth speaks out. ?No point wasting time!? The first shouts. 

?HEY!? A voice shouts from behind the group. ?STOP RIGHT THERE YOU PIRATES!? four marines step out from the shadow. ?I?m lieutenant junior grade, Dersa shnops!? He was an average built man in a normal marine uniform with wild red, almost clown like hair. 

?Ensign Smith Alex.? A man with grey hair, not due to age. But rather, seemed it?s natural color. In a grey marines uniform with grey skin and a depressed look on his face calls out. ?Lieutenant junior grade, Sir Frodgline Beatah.? His hair was slick and his uniform seemed more like a fine three piece suite then your typical marine outfit. 

?RIGHT!? A fourth man shouts, he seems to have the same attitude as the first. ?We got a tiff with you mates!? Jason laughed. He sounded just like the man he fooled earlier, only this guy had a bald head that shined like a light bulb in a dark cave. 

Chuckles come from the crew, ?HEY! YOU LAUGHFIN AT ME AH!?? He points to his head. ?THIS HAPPENS TO BE MY DEVIL FRUIT ABILITY!!!! I CAN MAKE ANY PART O ME GLOW! SO THERE!!!? The little tree pirates blinked for a moment. 

?You realize how special I am ay?? They all suddenly burst into uncontrollable and hysterical laughter. ?HE ONLY GLOWS!!!? They laugh. ?WHAT KIND OF FRUIT POWER IS THAT!?? James and Bolt are on the ground laughing. ?THAT?S DAMNED USELESS MATE!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 12, 2008)

James and Bolt get up from their laughter.

Bolt: Now that I think of it, your all losers.
James: Yea.
He points to Smith Alex.
James: What kind of name is Smith Alex, shouldn't it be Alex Smith?
Smith: Well-
Bolt: And you, with the crazy hair, find a comb will ya!
James: And the pretty boy with the "Sir" in his name, what kinda' uniform is that? You gona' fight us or take us to the dance?
Bolt: And the crown daddy of them all...The human Light bulb!

They begin to laugh agian.
James: What're a bunch of low ranking losers doing out here anyway! Shouldn't you be crying back to your boss so he can tell you to start mopping the deck again!

He falls back into laughter with Bolt. The men sulk in depression.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2008)

WHAM! Dersa punches James clean in the jaw and sends him rolling back. ?Don?t mock my rank!? he removes two cutlass from his back. ?I?ll see you hung!? Bolt was about to interrupt when BAM! ?THA NAMES GLOBE YA BASTARD!? he knocked bolt down with a smack from a nunchuck. 

?Smith, of these two would you prefer?? he pointed to Jason and Rex. ?I... don?t care...? He sighed. ?Right, Then I shall take the ruffian with the blonde hair.? He takes out a napkin and wipes his lips. ?A gentleman must remain clean at all times.? 

?Cleanin ain?t for me.? Rex smirked. ?So I?ll just be havin your head then.? he removed his guitar from his back and aimed it at the man. ?Such a crude weapon.? The gentleman removed a very elegant looking sword from a sheathe on his hip.

?Go easy...? Smith walks over to Jason. ?I prefer not to fight.? Jason comments. ?I don?t like it either.? He looks at the ground. ?What do we do then?? Jason kicks some dirt. ?I don?t know.? smith keeps looking down.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 12, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> ?This is Lt. Mark Drake.? A voice echoes through the ship. ?We will be heading to the Marine Base at Falgo Island. Prepare yourself. It?s a long trip.?



Paegun woke up from his "nap" and stretched his body.  A few Marines looked at Paegun waking up, *"Oh, he's awake!"*

Paegun started scratching his head, "Hey you guys heard of Falgo Island?"

The Marines shook their heads, "All that we know is that there's a Marine Base there."

Paegun nodded, "I see.  Guess it's about time to use this."

Paegun took out the Den Den Mushi that he received from Smuth Operata, "Hey, hey Smuth you there?"

A voice came from the other side, "Hey, what's goin' on Mr. Collaart?"

"Not much.  I need info though, on Falgo Island."

"I'll see what I can get you.  Anything else?"

"Naw, all I need is the info on Falgo Island, that's where we're heading."

"I feel it, I'll call back whenever I find something.  Peace out, cool cat."

Paegun put the Den Den Mushi away, *Sigh* "That guy.  Alright time for a little training I guess."

Paegun picked up his fauchard and started spinning it in his hand, "Oh shit."

Paegun's fauchard flew out of his hand into the sea, "You've gotta be kidding me?  Now what do I use for a weapon?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 12, 2008)

James vs Dersa-

James gets up and whipes some blood off his chin.
James: Not bad for a low class marine like yourself.
Dersa: Bastard!
He charges at James with both blades pointed at one point. James quickly unsheaths his own blades and counters with an X guard.
James: You should know that there is no rope that could kill The Great Red Monkey!
He pulls the blades in opposite directions, leaving both men unguarded. Dersa goes for a kick at James but he leaps onto his leg, jumps off of it and kicks him in the back of the head.

James: Your a little slow now aren't ya.
Dersa: Fool, the battle hasn't even started yet!
He charges at him again, this time James catches his arms before he can slash him.
Dersa: Let me go! Hey, where's your swords?
James chuckles, he is in monkey point, and his blades are being held by his feet.
James: Monkey Point: Monkey Foot Slash!
He lifts his legs and cuts two slashes on the man's chest. He then lets go of his arms and delivers a punch to his face. 

He falls back and clutches his wounds.
Dersa: What are you! 
James: Haha! How many times must I tell you! I am The Great Red Monkey!
Dersa: Well, for your information, they call me Red Locks Dersa! 
Smith: No one calls him that.
He whispers to Jason.
Jason: Ah, I see.
Dersa: Shut up Smith! I'll be called that when I'm Admiral Dersa!
Smith: Right, of course Dersa.

James: I understand...it's an honor to fight you Red Locks!
Dersa: Same to you, Red Monkey!

They stare at each other, with some respect for each other. 
James: Ready to continue?
Dersa: After you.

The read haired men charge at each other and clash blades once again, both pushing, neither backing down.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 12, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Globe-

BAM! 
Globe: “THA NAMES GLOBE YA BASTARD!” 
He knocked bolt down with a smack from a nunchuck to the face.  Bolt gets up, rubbing his face.
Bolt:"Ow... what the hell?"
Globe: "Don't you dare talk down about me and my abilities again!"
He started glowing all over.
Bolt:"I know you're trying to be serious and all, but godammit, this isn't helping."
Globe: "You pirate piece of shit."
Bolt:"Lol, ok."
Globe start spinning his nunchucks all over his body, trying to intimidate Bolt, glowing brightly.
Bolt:"LOLOLOLOLOL!  SERIOUSLY, MY STOMACH IS CRAMPING!"
Globe: "GRRR!"
He jumps at Bolt, swinging the nunchuck.  He hits Bolt in the stomach, and then hits him in the jaw sending him up.  He jumps up above Bolt, swings his nunchunck, and sends him to the ground hard, forming a small crater.
Globe: "Easy enough."
There is a rumbling sound coming from the crater.  Bolt gets up, dusting himself off and coughing from the debris.
Bolt:"Hey, I wasn't ready."


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 12, 2008)

You picked the wrong guy to mess with you freak."

The bear growled, charged, and took a swipe. Waffle just ducked under it.

Portable Vortex! It didn't even make the bear flinch. But it did piss him off. The bear started swiping and Waffle could only avoid for so long. He had soon become a training-bag for the bear. After about ten connected swipes, thr bear used it's horn (remember, it's a bear-rhino) to blow him away. Waffle got-up and dusted himself off.

I need to kick things up a notch. Collaborating Vortexes! Four vortexes appeared around the bear and started circling around it. It was being played pinball with. It would get sucked in one pull, only to get sucked-in by another one. The bear kept-on being jerked like that until all four vortexes combined into one bigger one. The bear was helpless before this mighty tornado. It was easily sucked in. It spun with great speed until it was spat-out onto Some pointy rocks that pierced it's stomach.

Great. It's over. He panted. Then he turned around to walk back to town. However, he heard a huge growl. This bear was invincible. It was also extremely pissed. It charged and began slashing the crap out of Waffle, using it's claws. One got the right side of his face, severely scarring him and making him blind in his right eye.

Waffle let out a scream,Full Grown Vortex! A vortex appeared behind the bear and was slowly being dragged in. I can't believe I'm getting my ass kicked by a bear! I don't care if it has a devil fruit. I'm not losing to a bear! The tornado grew stronger and more things began to get sucked in. The speed just kept rising and rising as Waffle got more pissed.

Guided Vortex! Now the bear was getting sucked toward Waffle. He quickly put four darts between his fingers and uppercutted the bear win the eyes. Damn animal.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2008)

The Windy Dirge sailed across the seas with startling speed, the gleam of its silver spire that serves as the navigation room seen from the distance. "I'm hungry." Complained Matyr, brushing his shoulder high auburn hair as he sat in a bejeweled chair in the Dirge's dining room. It was a cozy hall, flanked by pictures of majestic ships, a carpet made with the finest threads in the world,  with a beautiful, vermilion table at its center. "Patience, Master Matyr. The steak will be ready soon." Ruru said, placing a tray of tea in front of Matyr. 

On the deck, Jun Fei Qin stood quietly, serving as watch while everyone is downstairs. "I will be home soon." She said to herself. "Wait for me, my mother. Your daughter will come to you soon." She felt a strange presence approaching her after. Alarmed, Jun took out a small staff from her pocket. After spinning the staff, it opened up into a spear, complete with a sharp edge on its end. "Who is there?" She asked, her spear pointed at the darkness. "Relax, Jun. It's just me." Rek appeared in front of her, clad in his usual victorian attire. "You better not point your spear at me again, or you're fired." He said jockingly. Jun pressed a button on her spear, which made it return to its original size. "May I ask why you are here and not downstairs with the others?" Jun asked. "We've arrived at our destination, you see, and I'm going out." Rek pointed at a small island nearby, with bright lights illuminating it. "We're going to land there. The auction's about to start, and I don't want to miss it."

After landing on the small island, Rek called his crew on board the deck. "Will you be going alone, Sir, or will you require one of us to accompany you?" Ruru asked. "I'm fine on my own, Ruru. you guys just stay here and watch the ship." As Rek left the ship, Jun suddenly appeared in front of him. "What the..?' He said, bewildered. "I shall come with you. There may be trinkets from my homeland that I could buy." She said. Not wanting to argue with her, Rek and Jun proceeded to go into the auction hall.

The auction hall was a massive building, with bright lights forming an illusion of daytime. People from all parts of the Blue seas came here to bid on the most magnificent items available outside the grand line. Inside, rows of seats were lined with people, dignitaries, marines, pirates and leaders all waited for the auction to begin. "Alright folks!" A large man in a suit yelled from a podium. "The 345th Biskay auction has begun!" With his yell, a beautiful orb was suspended on a pillar for everyone to see. "Alright, for the first item, we have this fine pearl from the wanker clams of the east blue! Starting bid is 3 thousand berries!" The auction was filled with loud voices, yelling all manner of amounts of berries. "100 thousand." The entire room was silenced when they heard a gray haired young man yell out a large amount of money. "Okay, anyone else?" The room was silent. "Alright, then, for 100 thousand, this fine pearl goes to the gentleman in purple!" Jun was surprised with the high price Rek paid for a simple pearl. "Rek! You just wasted 100 thousand berries on something we already have in the ship!" Rek smiled. "I could always use more lightbulbs, Jun."

The auction continued as usual, but every item was bought by the same gentleman in the back in the purple victorian suit. Finally, it came to the time when the last item up for bid was show. "And for our last item, we have this ancient relic." An archaic tablet was shown to everyone. "First bidding is..." Rek stood up from his seat. "I'll take it for 10 million." There was much outrage in the building. "What! You've already bought everything!" A large man in a skybox s said. "I can't take this guy anymore! Kill him!" He ordered. Complying to the large man's wish, one of the auctioneers took out a gun, and aimed it at Rek. "Don't interfere, Jun.' He said. With a push of the trigger, a bullet sped at him, but all it served to do was put a dent on a steel plate that suddenly appeared infront of Rek's chest. "Steel Suit." He said. The auctioneers were surprised. 'How did he do that?" Wondered an old woman with an ermine coat. "No idea, but that won't stop us! Attack!" The large man said.

Rek sighed. "Take out your spear Jun, we have work to do. " Jun grumbled at his order. "Why must I help you fight your battles..." She said. After taking out her spear, Jun charged into battle. A group of men surrounded her, but all Jun did was spin her spear, and within seconds, they all fell before her. "Hardly worth fighting." She said, as she proceeded to take down one warrior after another. As for Rek, a multitude of bullets came at him, but none could pierce his armor. "You people are bothersome." He took out a grape from his pocket. "Pineapple bomb!' He threw the grape at the shooting soldiers. "What? Is tha..." The soldier's taunts ended prematurely when the grape exploded. "You doing fine, Jun?' He asked his subordinate while throwing more explosive grapes at the enemy. "I'm getting rather bored of this." She said before slicing a sword wielded by one of the auctioneers in half. "Then let me end it." Jun immediately jumped to were Rek was standing. He placed his palm on the wooden walls, and smirked. "Toothpick towerbase!" Immediately the whole auction house fell apart, reduced into a pile of toothpicks.  

From the rubble of the building, Jun's spear burst, and from behind it was the warrior who wielded it, as well as Rek, using a toothpick. All the auctioneers were immediately defeated. Seein the carnage, the Auction master approached Rek, his arm bloodied from the building's collapse. "My auction..." He lamented. Feeling guilty, Rek took out a large wad of cash from his pocket. "This should cover everything.' He said. "Jun, be a dear and get all the stuff we bought.' He said. "I am not your wife who does things for you while you drink your imported beer." She said defiantly. "Not yet." Rek replied smugly. Annoyed, Jun punched him in the chest, his suit returned into its original silk form. "Fine, I'll do it." Rek picked up a pearl, an old clock, and the tablet he saw and went back to the ship with Jun. As they left, the Auctioneer saw something strange. When they were gone, the toothpicks that were bundled together fused into broken planks. 

Back at the Windy Dirge, Ruru placed Rek's newly bought clock in the antique room. "I should've gone with you guys, I was bored to death here." Matyr said. "So, where do we go now?" He asked Rek. "Indeed." Jun added. "I need to contact Uncle Pistache in Alabasta. But unfortunately, the ship's Dendenmushi does not get as far as that." He said. "I believe that the marine base at Silverweed island would have a dendenmushi capable of reaching the grand line, Milord." Ruru suggested. Rek smiled. "Excellent. We leave for Silverweed immediately!"

Unknown to them, one of the auctioneers who they injured took out a dendenmushi after they left. "Hello, Silverweed? We have a pirate problem here."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 13, 2008)

"GYAHAHAHAHAHA!" laughs Garrick like a loon running back and forth amid the battle. He holds the body of a dead pirate in each massive hand and swings them around like bludgeons, smacking away any Pirate that dare approaches him. 

Garrick's face is covered in dirt and blood as is his uniform. He has been shot and stabbed at least three times, Garrick had lost count but he moves on undaunted. Years of torturous and grueling training had prepared his body for this kind of punishment. He looks over to _The Theseus_ and sees V struggling with a muscular pirate and out of the corner of his eye he can see Colt in the distance also struggling against some pussy swordsman. 

"OI COWBOY THE FUCK UP!!!!" he bellows at them, "YOU'RE MARINES!" _Those two are supposed to be my handpicked killing machines,_ he thinks,  _there's no way I'm gonna lose this! _

A bold Pirate charges in at him but Garrick plucks his brass knuckled hand out lightning quick and he grabs him by the skull and then he lifts him into the air, squeezing with all his might. The bones in the man's head pop, "I'll tear apart all you Pirate scum myself if I have to!!!" he yells fanatically and he firmly intends to, but then a deep voice speaks to him from behind....

"Why don't you start with me then?" 

Garrick turns around, "Who the fuck said tha...." suddenly a huge fist rams into his face and sends him flying straight through the mast of _The Minotaur_. Garrick lands in a heap at the front of the ship, keep in mind he was just standing all the way at the back.

He feels pain explode everywhere in his body but he blocks it out and uses it to fuel his rage. Garrick rubs his jaw and feels warm blood seeping out, slowly he gets to his feet, "Dirty rotten, scum sucking, cheap shot taking, Pirates...." he mutters. 

A pirate rushes him from the side and Garrick backhands him away like a fly, "WHO THE FUCK DID THAT!" he screams. 

"I did..." replies a deep voice. Garrick sees a huge bald headed Pirate, almost 7 feet tall, approaching him casually. He wears a nose ring, and black sunglasses, "The name is Taurus Verant..."

"I take it you're the Captain eh asshole?" asks Garrick. Taurus grins and nods, then he disappears in a blur and reappears behind him, throwing a punch. Garrick spins around and blocks the punch with his left fist but then he feels the pirates boot hit his midsection and Garrick goes flying backward. This time he manages to claw his fists into the deck and slow his momentum and he flips back to his feet.

Even after just being manhandled like that, Garrick shows no fear, instead he feels a rush of excitement. _Hell's yeah, when I bag this SOB, I'm gonna get a promotion for sure,_ he thinks. 

Garrick charges at Taurus who gladly follows suit. Their fists collide with thunderous force.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 13, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Globe-

Bolt had gotten up from the crater and was dusting himself off.
Globe: "Ha, you must be pretty tough to have survived that."
Bolt:"Dude, I have friends who beat me harder than that."
Globe: "Really now?"
Bolt:"I'd say you're relatively tough, but quite beatable."
Globe: "A lot of confidence, eh?"
Bolt:"Yea, its a curse."
Globe begins glowing brighter and brighter.
Bolt:"LOLOL, seriously, if you don't stop doing that, I'm not going to stop laughing."

Globe spins his two nunchuck faster and faster until they became a blur.  He then began charging and attack Bolt, his nunchuck acting like an extension of his fists.  He hit Bolt a few times, but Bolt was able to maneuver his way out of the worst of it.  Bolt jumps back, does a few back flips, spins and lands a distance away from Globe.

Bolt:"You know, that attack looks a bit familiar."
He slowly begins twirling his sai in his hands.
Bolt:"You have a name for it?"
They spin faster and faster.
Globe: "Who names their attacks?"
Faster and faster and faster, creating wind around it.
Bolt:"I call this one, TWILIGHT TULIP!"
His sai spin in a blur, similar to Globes.  The two then begin to attack each other, each canceling each others attacks.
Bolt:"I'm having a lot of fun."  He grins.
Globe: "Me too."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 13, 2008)

Marine Lieutenant and Pirate Captain trade vicious strikes. Garrick hits Taurus with a right hook and Taurus blasts him with an uppercut at the same time. They continue trading punches going back and forth, every thunderous strike hitting squarely. However, slowly but surely Garrick punches start landing less and less while Taurus' attacks hit home every time, another uppercut slams the Marine almost right off his feet.

Garrick changes tactics quickly and backpedals, realizing that he can't just stand and trade in the pocket with Taurus. _Who the fuck is this guy?_ he thinks, _son of a bitch is strong....I haven't fought a guy this tough in a while._ 

Garrick bobs and weaves, avoiding the Pirates punches. He spins around on the ground and executes a footsweep but Taurus jumps over him and slams his fist downwards towards Garrick's head. He catches Taurus' fist and then flips him over his shoulder slamming him into the deck. 

"GYAHAHAHAHA!" I got you!" he bellows but then Taurus spins to his feet, moving with uncommon agility for a seven footer and then he tackles him. Garrick stands his ground and puts all his strength into his defense. Taurus manages to slide him backwards several feet but then Garrick stops him in his tracks, his muscles straining with the effort. 

"Sometimes ya just gotta take the bull by the horns!!" he yells at Taurus but the Pirate just smiles and laughs...

"You have no idea my friend....." Suddenly Taurus' eyes start to glow blood red and his muscles start to expand. His face starts to lengthen into a snout shape and fur grows all over his body, even his hands start changing into hooves. 

Garrick's eye's widen in shock. _Holy shit! He's a Zoan._ he thinks. 

Two huge horns grow out the side of the man's head, almost four feet in length and his size and weight more then doubles. Garrick feels Taurus start to overpower him, its as if his strength has increased dramatically.

"What's the matter I thought you wanted to take the Bull by the horns!!" he bellows, his voice is now far deeper and he growls. Taurus lifts Garrick over his head easily and then slams down straight through the deck. Garrick lands on his head five decks below. 

Taurus howls and shakes his massive hooves into the air,he has turned into some strange hybrid of man and bovine. Taurus skin has turned brown and he now has two deadly 3 foot long plus horns coming out the side of his head, he even has a tail. 

When Garrick comes to his senses down below, he looks up and sees Taurus dropping towards him like a rocket. "Shit...." mumbles Garrick and Taurus hurtles right onto his head, creating a thunderous impact.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2008)

Sir Frodgline Beatah Vs Rex Hender-

“Well you gonna come at me are not mate? You’d be a bit of a chancer if ya did though!” Rex laughed. “What, on EARTH is a chancer?” Frod looked at him in disgust. “A man who be pushin his luck!” He pointed his guitar at the marine. “Now if you don’t be comin soon I’ll charge in and hit you right in the clackers!” 

Beatah just held his sword in a fencing position. “I have no idea what those are you ruffian!.” He then charged towards Rex. “I be explanin too many things to yah!” He ducked and swung his guitar right into Frod’s family’ jewel’s. “Those be your clackers mate!” 

“URG!” The marine stumbled back and held himself. “You bastard!” he screamed in a high pitched squeal. “Like I said! You be a chancer if you take me on you do!” He smirked. “Fighting me is something dose it is!” The marine got back up and aimed his sword again.

“What do you call that move?” He asked. “That’s an A sharp.” He smirked. “I call this.” Frod was much quicker this time. “SCUM REMOVAL!” Before Rex could react he was stabbed in his left shoulder. “Jaysus that’s a pain!” He kicked the marine off him. 

“Dorerereme. Ah you’re makin me look a right Neddy you are.” He smiled. “I thought this fight was rather pony at first.” he gripped his guitar tighter and his face grew a bit sinister. “I saw we start the real show now how bout you?” The wound in his shoulder throbbed.

Notes:
Chancer: An individual who pushes their luck 
Clackers:You guessed it. Family jewels. 
Dose: something which is difficult to endure  
Jaysus:Jesus.
Neddy:a fool 
Ponyispleasing


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 13, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Globe-

CLASH!
They go blow for blow.  Their spinning attacks countering one another.  They both begin to break into slight sweats.
Globe: "Heh, I can see you're starting to sweat."
Bolt: "I blame my dad.  Hell, I begin sweating after a light job."
Globe: "Either way, we seem to be evenly matched."
Bolt: "I guess you could say that..."
Globe: "What?  You sayin' you're stronger than me?"
Bolt: "Well, you see, the thing is tha- WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!"
Bolt points to something behind Globe who turns around.
Globe: "What are you ta-"
SMACK!
A punch right into the face sends Globe flying into a nearby building, causing cracks to form in the walls.
Bolt: "Lol, you're the first person to actually fall for that."
Globe gets up and looks really angry.  He glows brighter and brighter.
Bolt: "LOLOLOLOL!  The glowing, its just too funny."
Globe: "You won't think its too funny soon enough."
Bolt: "Eh?"
In a flash Globes palm grabs right onto Bolts face.  He drags his face along the wall.
Globe: "As you can see, my whole body is glowing."
A trail of blood is left on the wall.
Globe: "Imagine if I concentrated it to the palm of my hand."
Bolt: "!?"
A flash of light bursts from Globes palm, focused right on Bolt's eyes and face.  
Bolt: "GRAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!"
Globe lets go of Bolt, who falls to the ground whilst grabbing his face.  It looks slightly singed.  
Globe: "You won't be able to see for about an hour.  More than enough time for me."
Bolt: "We'll see about that."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2008)

?Aye. This?ll make a good song.? Rex thought to himself. Due to the alcohol in his system he could barely even feel the stab wound. ?Yes. No more time for talking.? Frod raised his blade. ?Named Techniques, who really needs to shout such things!? He then pointed it at Rex. ?A death in silence is befitting a man who lives for noise!? Rex just laughed silently.

?Then, how bout we get this show on the rode?? He didn?t move a muscle, he just stood there waiting for his opponent. ?EN GARDE!? He dashes forward and stabs at Rex. He blocks with his Guitar. ?W.. What is that thing made out of!?? Rex grins. ?It?s custom.? WHAM! The guitar smacks Frod knocking him back.

?I?ll go easy and only be using Minors.? He smirks. ?Perhaps a Major or two if you be wantin.? The marine?s eyes take a serious tone, he raises the blade and keeps it close to his face. A quick turn so the edge faces away, his eyes shine behind it.

?To think. A piece of trash like you would make me use this style.? Rex tilted his head. ?What style be tha-? Before he could ask, his cheek was slashed. ?W..what was that!?? Frod was now behind him. ?First song, Murder on the high seas.? He turns and seems to be going for a slash to Rex?s back, The pirate turns to block. CRACK! He blocked his abdomen but his leg was hit by the back of the marine?s blade.

?Oi! That?s a right pain that is!? He crouched and grabbed his leg. ?Bone might be broken. Doreme.? The marine held his blade to Rex?s throat. ?Second song, Break the edge.? he smirked. ?Third song, Let the river run red!?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 13, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Globe-

Darkness.  That is all Bolt can see.  He has this dizzying feeling as if he'd just been spinning.  He doesn't know whats up, down, left or right.  Only sound.  
Globe: "Still the same cocky bastard eh?"
He runs around Bolt as if he was a vulture circling his prey.
Bolt: "Thats because I'm not going to lose to you."
Globe: "What makes you so sure about that?"
Bolt: "Theres only one person out there that I'd be willing to be killed by."
Globe: "Sorry to disappoint you."

WHACK!
He hits Bolt in the jaw, causing him to lose balance and go down on one knee.
Globe: "Look at you!  You can't see, how do you expect to win?"
Bolt: "Not too sure yet, but I think I'll cook up an idea."
Globe: "I'm going to enjoy toying with you."
CRACK!
A hit to the body.
BAM!
A pound to the back of the legs.
Globe: "I've had my fun.  Any last words?"
Bolt: "Is it a Thursday or a Friday?  Because it feels like a Thursday..."
Globe pounces towards his side.  Bolt taps his heel.
Bolt: "WALLFLOWER WHIP!"
He does a roundhouse kick and hits Globe right in the side of his ribs.  Its sends him back sliding, holding his side.  He looks at his hand.
Globe: "Blood?"
He points to his foot and grins.
Bolt: "Footblade."


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 13, 2008)

Colt immedietly saw that Garrick was having a difficult time now too.
"We can beat those damn pirates if we focus" Colt thought.
He was training very hard for years now and he should be stronger.
If he could keep up a little more then he had an idea that could beat the swordsman.

The swords from Gleon were reaching Colt but he was dodging them with his strong kicks.Colt knew that he was faster even with kicks.The swordsman was not faster than him but he was strong.
And then Colt and Gleon appeared closer and a kick at Gleon's head and one blade cutting Colt's chest at a straight line, both flew away at opposite directions and smashing themselves at the deck.

Gleon and Colt stood up again.The wound at Colt's chest was deep and he was bleeding but he was not training so hard for nothing.He had an excellent stamina and tolerance for pain.

"That kick was really powerfull.....what the hell is going on with that bastard marine.It is like, he leveled up in just a fight....!?" Gleon thinks.....and he was right.Colt likes challenges and he has a dream.His spirit about life is huge and that makes him stronger and stronger.He is capable of getting better in small periods of time because of his training and because he gives all he has in just a battle.
By reaching his own limits he becomes powerfull........


And now Gelon charged at him as Colt was just waiting for the right moment.......

*Hrrch!!!!*

Both collided.One sword just passed through Colt filling the blade with blood but Colt with high-speed moves grabbed Gleon's shoulders and being ready to test something new.
Gleon drew back his sword and trying to go back but Colt was stronger and was not leaving him.He grabbed his shoulders with his hands....
*"High-Pressure Points!!!" * as he used his devil powers and leaving Gleon suffering in pain as Colt walked back....
"What you did to me!!!!!!!!???" Gleon was shouting like a crazy as he could not feel his own arms and leaving his swords falling down on the deck.

Colt walked back bleeding fast from an opened hole and a big deep cut on his chest....*"I used high pressure to your shoulders that smashed your inner muscles and veins of your whole arms making you unable to move or feel them.Basically...you will die....!"*


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 13, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Globe-

Globe grabs onto his bleeding side, slightly panting.
Bolt: "Awwwww, did I do that?"
Globe: "Cheap tricks like that won't work on me.  I have the advantage.  You're blinded."
Bolt: "True.  I better get my eyesight back you bastard."
Globe: "Why do you even care..."
He charges at Bolt.
Globe: "WHEN YOU WON'T LIVE LONG ENOUGH!"
Bolt takes a defensive pose in an attempt to protect himself.  However, Bolt can't sense sense where Globe went.  Its quiet.  Bolt remains silent, trying to hear where Globe's next attack is going to come from .
Bolt: "Above!?"
He grabs Bolt by the throat and pins him to the ground.
Globe: "Its impressive that you could sense where I was coming from.  If only you're reflexes were faster."
Bolt struggles to get out of the strangle hold.  He grabs onto Globe's hand.
Globe: "What a futile attempt."
Bolt then wraps his legs around Globe's arm, and twists.
Globe: "AHHH!"
Bolt: "Futile you said?"
Globe swings his arm and sends Bolt flying into a wall of a building.  Bolt slowly gets up, his back facing the building.
Globe: "Its been fun, but I think its time I end this."
He charges in for his final attack.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2008)

?Third song, Let the river run red!? He was about to cut Rex?s neck when, ?W..what?? His arm couldn?t move. ?Ah, Makin me go and use those.? Rex laughed. Strings were covering Frod?s blade and arm, preventing them from going any further. The source is, ?Your.. Shoulder??? The wound in Rex?s shoulder is shooting out strings, continuing to wrap up Frod.

?I ate the twang twang fruit. I be a string man.? He laughed. ?D DAMN IT! LET GO OF ME YOU... YOU... SCOUNDREL!? Rex slowly stood up, brining Frod?s arm and blade with him. ?I don?t like usin this power. I feel it makes ya less of a man you know? I only be wantin it for replacin my strings anyway.? 

He gripped his guitar with one hand. ?B minor!? CRACK! A direct hit to Frod?s skull. He would have fallen if it wasn?t for the strings keeping him attached to Rex. ?Now, Let?s try a C and D minor.? CRACK WHAM! Rex smacked him again.

?Cheetin ain?t normally be bein me thing.? He smacked Frod again. ?BUT YOU PISS ME OFF TO NO END MATE!? Crack! Wham! Twang! ?Ah, I broke a string...? He laughed, Frod was now a mass of purple pulp. ?Best me lettin you go.? The strings cut from his body and Frod fell to the ground.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 13, 2008)

James vs Dersa

James rushes Dersa, who attempts to strike him but James dives under the blade, and comes out of his role with a slash to Dersa's shoulder. 

He attempts to swing at James again but he grabs his arm and takes another few minor cuts from James delivered to the same shoulder. Dersa breaks out and cuts James along the chest, causing him to back up.

Both the men have cuts and bruises.
James: You're pretty good with two swords.
Dersa: You're not bad either, but why aren't you using your Devil Fruit Power?
James: ...
Dersa: You dare underestimate The Great Red Locks!

He charges and they clash both blades again, however Dersa quickly kicks James in the gut and sends him back. Before James can get back up Dersa appears behind him and attempts to stab him in the back. However, he twists in time to just make it two stabs in the sides.

James: Attacking from behind? Pretty pathetic if you ask me.
Dersa: How dare you mock me again!

He goes to slash James but the blade is stopped by a foot's grasp. It is James in Monkey Point. He caught the blade in between his toes. He goes to slash his leg with his other blade but he does a back flip and sends Dersa a good distance back.

James: Fine, you wanted me to go all out, so I'll do it. Just for you Red Locks...
James takes his blade and chucks it at Dersa, it spins and lands dug into the ground right in front of him. 

Dersa: You should work on your aim Red Monkey.
James: I could've hit you, but that was just a distraction.
Dersa: !?
James is already in front of him, he delivers a kick to the marine that sends him into the air. James leaps after him with his other blade out. They clash in mid air, James goes to punch him with his other hand but Dersa catches and stops that as well.

James: Fine, I'll use my legs!
He goes to kick him but both his legs are stopped by Dersa's.
Dersa: Seems we really are evenly matched.
James: I don't know what you're talking about...

James drops the blade from his right and, allowing it to recieve a deep cut by Dersa's blade.
Dersa: You're right, I must be stronger!
James: Wrong again.
As the blade drops, he catches it with his tail. 
James: Bladed Tail Strike!
He swiftly stabs the blade into the man's chest, and they both come crashing down to the ground.

Dersa: *pant* You *pant* win *pant* this *pant* time *deep breath* Red Monkey!

James stumbles to his feet and sheaths his blades. 
James: I'm sure we'll meet again Red Locks, that is if you don't get demoted back to Cabin Boy...
He smirks and walks off. Dersa manages a smirk as well.
Dersa: Pirates...
He passes out, clutching his wound. 

James takes one last look back at the man and laughs again.
James: I guess that's one way to get my sign out.
In a close up on Dersa's arm, you can see that there is a series of cuts made into the shape of a Monkey's head with a tail coming out of it and two blades in the background. The blood drips down making it red.

James chuckles again and walks off.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 13, 2008)

Waffle had gone back to town to search for some refuge. He had no luck like normal. He really needed to get his face treated.

You can go to hell too buddy! He yelled at another person who slammed the door at his face. He had similar luck for then next few hours. Then a voice came from an alleyway.

"If you're looking for shelter, we'll take you in."

Really! Thank you! He walked down the alley.

"My name is Kashi. There's tons of us outcasts where we're going."

Where are we going?

"The underground city of course." He said as he lifted-up a manhole. Both of them climbed-down the ladder, "We need a doctor!"

-Hours later after he was properly treated-

"What did that to you anyways, friend?" Kashi asked Waffle.

Some bear-rhino thing.

"You must be pretty fast ito run away from that thing."

I beat it.

"You beat, "The Beast?"

If that's what you call it.

"Hey everyone!" He yelled, "He beat "The Beast!" Everyone stated murmuring, "You're just who we're looking for." He said to Waffle.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 13, 2008)

"What? Is my face too ugly for you?" "Damn it!" V pushed aside the fear and threw a knife at the pirate.  Obviously, the man didn't recognize V.  The man batted away the knife and then tied a rope to his hammer before swinging the hammer in the air at alarmingly fast speeds.  V took step back, but realized he had chosen the battered.  His leg twisted at weird angle and he collapsed, pain shooting towards the hips.  "OI! COWBOY THE FUCK UP! YOUR MARINES!" 
 The hammer smashed down on V's mask.     

The mask shattered, but it managed to protect V's face.  "Heheheheh... You've got a pretty ugly face yourself."  V slowly stood up, covering his face with his hand.  "Because of you."  "I don't know you from nowhere." "You do.  You know why you're missing an eye? Me.  You know what else? When I'm through with you, you'll wish you had lost the other." 

"Y-you?!" The pirate's one eyed face showed a glimmer of fear, but it was quickly replaced by anger.  "You're gonna wish I tore your eye out!" The man bellowed and ran at V.  Two knifes appeared in V's hands.  His hands seemed to blur as they moved at the pirate.  The first hammer smashed one of the knives away, but the second hammer missed completely.  The man swung his arm backwards, howling in pain as a knife connected into his shoulder joint.  He dropped the hammer in that arm, then whipped the other hammer straight at V's uncovered face.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2008)

?DAMN THAT MAN!? Lt. Fonz A. Worth, head of Falgo Island Marine Base. ?DAMN HIM TO HELL!!!? He crushed the Denden mushi and threw what was left out a window. ?How dare me mock me! How!! Doesn?t he know who I am!? Doesn?t he know my Family!?? He began crushing everything he could. ?I?LL HAVE HIM COURT-MARTIAL?D!!!!? He was still angry at his previous conversation with Lt. Mark Drake.

The other marine?s in the room stood in silence. Beru beru beru, beru beru beru. ?Sir... the replacement denden mushi is ringing?. ?WHAT IS IT!?? He answered ?Sir, The four you sent to deal with Rodgers...? The other end responds. ?I... I think we may have a problem.? 

?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!? THEY WERE FOUR OF OUR TOP MEN! THERE IS NO WAY THEY COULD LOSE! IF THEY DID COURT-MARTIAL THEM!? He shouts and then hangs up the denden musih. 

?I?M SURROUNDED BY FAILURES!? He points at a random man. ?KILL YOURSELF SO I MAY FEEL BETTER!? The marine pointed at himself. ?S..sir!?? Fonz takes out a pistol and shoots him. ?I SAID DO IT!? I guess he?s the shoot first ask questions later type.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 13, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Globe-

Globe: "Its been fun, but I think its time I end this."
He charges in for his final attack.  Bolt stands there, back to the wall.
Bolt: "I can't believe you're going to lose to a blind man."
Globe: "DIE!!!!!!"

He jumps straight forward directly at Bolt.  As he's about to deal a massive blow to Bolt face, his sai and fist come and give him a right hook.
Bolt: "LILY LYNCH!"
With the force of the hit, Bolt uses his sai, and pushes him against the wall.  The force of the hit immediately knocks Globe out.  Bolt stops pushing him against the wall, and he falls like a rag doll.

Bolt: "Losing to a blind guy.  Lol."
He turns around and walks off, and walks into a tree.
Bolt: "God dammit.  I better get my sight back soon."
He continues stumbling into random directions.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2008)

Smith just sighed and watched his friends fall. ?No.. Point waiting.? He walked over to their bodies and one by one easily lifted them up as if they were made of paper. ?Take care...? He took off at great speed leaving the three men who could see dumb founded and Bolt confused as to where the hell he was walking.

?I guess we need to find a Dr.? Jason sighed. ?Nah mate, A little alchi and I?ll be right as rain!? He took a few swigs from a bottle and fell to the ground. ?Right, Booze don?t be healin a broken leg.? He laughed. ?Gimmie a couple bandaids and I?ll be rockin the stars!? 

Jason sighed. ?Bolt.. Could...? He looked at him, he was still feeling around randomly. ?James...?? He was busy trying to carve his image into a random building. ?I... am stuck on my own... aren?t I...? he sighed and tried to get Bolt and Rex back to the ship.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 14, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Battered and bruised, the Little Tree Pirates began making their way back to the ship.  Jason was trying to help Bolt out by putting his arm around his shoulder, but Bolt didn't seem too keen.
Bolt: "OI!  Get off me!"
Jason: "Well, you can't see, so I thought that I'd-"
Bolt: "I'm fine."
Rex: "The lad's just tryin' ta help mate.
Bolt: "Whatever, I can walk on my own."
SLAM!
He walks right into a wall.
James: "I don't know about you guys, but this is hilarious!"
Bolt: "SHUT UP!"
He swings in James' general direction, but misses miserably.
James: "HAHAHA!  Look at him!"
Bolt: "When I get my eyesight back, you are getting a beat down!"
Jason: "Guys, I think tha-"
James: "I'm over here!  Now here!  Missed me!"
Bolt continues swinging and missing whilst James prances around him, laughing.
Rex: "Are tey always like tat?"
Jason: "Pretty much..."
Bolt: "I'LL KILL YOU!"

He takes a massive swing, but something grabs his arm.
"Is this the way you greet people?"
Bolt: "Eh?"
Rex: "Who is that?"
The person swings him into a wall.  Dust covers the two, and Bolt gets up.
Bolt: "Shit, don't tell me its you."
As the dust clears, Jason notices who it is.
Jason: "Hey Chris, isn't that friend of yours?"
James: "What kind of friend does that!?"
Rex: "Now tat was funny."
Bolt: "God dammit  Belle, what the hell are you doing here!?"

-On the Little Tree Pirates' Ship-

Jason, James and Rex stood on one side of the deck, watching Belle as she examines Bolt's eyes.
Rex: "So, she's a friend of his?"
Jason: Yea.  Back from his hometown."
James: "And she's a doctor."
Jason: "Yea."

Belle stood there with her ophthalmoscope, looking intensely into Bolt's eyes.  She was wearing a different outfit than the one she wore back in their hometown (OOC: see pic in profile ).  
Belle: "Now how did this happen?"
James: "He got blinded by that lame glowing guy!" he screamed from a distance.
Bolt: "Shut up!"
Belle: "Well, it sure did a number on those eyes of yours."
Bolt: "Will I ever see again doc?  Will I!?" he asks in a patronizing tone.
Belle: "Yea yea, hold still for a moment."
She takes out a small bottle and unscrews the top.  She puts in a few drops in each of Bolt's eyes and puts the bottle away.
Belle: "Now you're eyesight will be blurry for a few hours, but it'll be back to normal by tomorrow."
Bolt blinks his eyes and rubs them.  He can now see, but everything is slightly blurred.
Bolt: "What are you doing here?"
Belle: "Fixing your eyes."
Bolt: "No.  Why'd you come out here?"
Belle: "You left without saying a word to anyone."
Bolt: "I had my reasons."
Belle: "Which is more the reason you should've taken me.  I know why you're out here, and I want it just as much as you do."
Bolt: "Pffft, whatever."
He gets up and yawns.
Bolt: "I'm taking a nap."


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2008)

The Windy Dirge sailed sluggishly across the sea as Rek stared at the tablet he had bought, wondering what secrets it will unfold to it. "Milord." Ruru walked up to Rek carrying a tray of cookies. "Would you like some cookies?" He asked. "No thank you, give them to Matyr." He said. Following orders, Ruru proceeded to walk into the ship and into Matyr's room. Inside, he saw him looking at a picture of a beautiful young woman with long, red hair. "Just you wait my love... We shall be together soon..." Matyr then began to kiss the picture. Not wanting to interfere Ruru left and went to Jun's room. The female warrior's quarters seemed more like a dojo than a bedroom. "Lady Jun..." But before he could ask her if she would like the cookies, Jun yelled out a resounding No. "I will not consume Rek's leftovers, even if he did not touch his meal." She added.

Sighing, Ruru went to the deck. Rek had already returned to his room, still staring at the tablet. "I suppose I shall eat this." As he picked up one of the cookies, a volley of bullets rained upon him. Luckily, none of them hit the old man. "Who's there!" He asked. Ruru was now on his feet, his fists clenched. "There's the pirates!" A marine said aboard a ship nearby. "Shoot em down!" Their captain said as 3 cannons were prepared to fire a the Dirge. "My, My." Ruru thought. "I must stop these pirates before they disturb masters Rek, Jun and Matyr." He said.

Insectoid wings started to sprout from Ruru's back. He began to grow twice his size, his face lost all its human features save for his mustache, and two more arms sprouted from him. "What the?" The marine captain said, befuddled by the transformation of Ruru. "Forget the ship. Hit the giant bug!" Cannonballs started flying from the marine ship. "Giant Bug!" With great speed, Ruru took off from the Dirge's deck. The cannon balls were about to hit him, but Ruru merely punched them, and the shells fell into the water. "What is that thing?" The marine captain said in fear as Ruru landed on his ship. "Kill him! Kill him now!" The captain ordered. A multitude of swords and bullets hit Ruru, but his glistening emerald shell did not show any sign of damage. "Now then... let me show you what the Insect King of the Black Widows can do even in his age!" Ruru roared.

Rek, Matyr, and Jun went up to the deck, having done their respective rituals in their room. "Do you have any cookies left, Ruru? We're hungry." Rek said. Ruru was on the floor, holding an empty tray in his hand. "I'm afraid not, Milord." He rose from the floor and bowed to Rek. "But I shall make you the special muffins my wife and I used to bake together." Ruru proceeded to go inside the ship. "Ruru must have been very relaxed today, don't you think Rek?" Matyr asked. "It is hard to say if he is relaxed, as Ruru is always in a calm state. Then again, his job calls for him to remain in a state of calmness." Jun said to him. "Poor guy. He should have fun more."

Nearby, a group of marines were hanging on to dear life on planks of wood. "That guy was so scary..." Said the marine captain. Back in the dirge, Ruru was happily mixing some batter for the muffins. "Destroying marines is always therapeutic. It brings me back to the last time I fought a marine. I wonder if I'll ever run into young Hina again....." Ruru placed the batter on a set of baking trays and placed them in the oven. "But enough of the past. I have muffins to bake."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus slams Garrick through a wall and he lands in a heap in some kind of engineering room of some sort, there's a furnace in the corner. Garrick and Taurus battle at the bottommost deck of the ship. Taurus had literally bashed down onto Garrick's head and they landed all the way towards the last level. 

In his hybrid form Taurus is far quicker and stronger and Garrick tips back and forth woozily, he can't remember being knocked around so much in a fight. As Taurus charges in Garrick dives toward the furnace, he can see hot coals laying inside and he sticks his hand inside, grabbing a coal. 

"AAAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!" he bellows in pain as he grips the burning coal in the palm of his hand. As Taurus spins around and charges in at Garrick with his monstrous horns extended. Garrick mashes the hot coal right into the Pirates face, or more like a snout really. 

Taurus yells in a painful fury and starts thrashing his hooves back and forth wildly, striking at Garrick but the Marine holds his ground and presses the coal even further into Taurus' face. 

"Eat this you son of a bitch!!!!" he exclaims. Taurus quickly ducks down and then gores Garrick right in the left shoulder and then tosses him across the room. Garrick lands hard on his head, but he manages to barely stay conscious. He still has the burning coal in his hand and he tosses it at Taurus and it sears his leg. 

Taurus paces back and forth clutching at his face which smokes like a chimney. The smell of roasted flesh fills the air. Garrick laughs, "Mmm....smells like steak, GYAHAHAHAHA!!!" He gets to his feet, his shoulder bleeding heavily, and his left hand burning like the goddamn sun and sprints toward the wall of the cabin. _Fuck this shit!_ he thinks _I'm fightin' dirty._ 

"Here let me cool you off!" he exclaims and he bashes at the wall with all his strength. He creates a huge whole and water starts gushing through like a geyser.

"I can swim, can you?"


----------



## koguryo (Sep 14, 2008)

-On the Nonki-(OOC: More filler cuz I have no idea when we land on the island)

Paegun was sitting on a crate watching everyone else do work when Sooyoung walked up to him holding a knife and peeling a potato, "What's wrong?  Hey, wait a sec......where's your fauchard?"

Paegun pointed overboard, "I was training and it slipped out."

Sooyoung's face went blank, "Are you serious?"

Paegun nodded, "Yeah, now I feel like some generic Marine without my weapon.  I think I'm gonna help swab the deck."

Sooyoung put her hand on Paegun's forehead, "Hmm.....you don't seem to have a fever.  I have an idea, for now just use a sabre or something."

Paegun got up from the crate, "I have an even better idea.  Oi, pass me a mop."

A Marine who was carrying a few mops threw Paegun one, "What the hell are you gonna do?"

CRACK!  CRACK!

Paegun broke the mophead off and then broke the mop in half, "Eskrima sticks.  Oh yeah, bring it!"

Sooyoung went back into the kitchen and continued cooking.

Beru beru beru, beru beru beru.

Paegun put the sticks on the ground and took out his Den Den Mushi, "What's up?  What you got Smuth?"

"Man, my bad, don't got you nothing.  It's just a Marine Base.  Peace out, Collaart."

Paegun put the Den Den Mushi in his pocket and started training with his sticks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 14, 2008)

We focus on a small relatively modest town rural town, with wooden houses and barns. At both ends of the town are two palacious looking villas. Annie rides into town on a mule, she travels past a sign saying, _Welcome to Deadwood_. The entire place is strangely quiet and as she passes by the houses, the townsfolk close their doors and the shutters of their windows. 

Next to the town entrance, by one of the villas, five scruffy looking fellows with pistols in their belts, just stand around laughing and shooting the shit, as they say in this part of the world. When they see Annie riding past them they stop laughing and look at her with serious faces. They notice the deadly looking rifle holstered to her horse. 

"Oi little girl we don't like newcomers here," says a swarthy looking man with a several of his teeth missing. "That's right and whats with that rifle.....you think you're a sniper or something," says another of the men. 

Annie shrugs at them, "I'm just passing through fella," she replies simply and rides along, ignoring them. 

"Oi we ain't done with you yet girl!!" yells a man in a red bandana. He draws his pistol and then starts shooting towards the ground right at her mules feet. Suddenly all the men laugh and start shooting at the ground and the poor creature rails up on its hind legs.

Annie tries to calm him down, "Whoa there!" and she pats the animals neck but the mule bolts away with Annie still ontop, kicking up dirt in all directions. 

The men laugh hysterically, "Welcome to Deadwood little girl, hehe!" one of them exclaims. Annie can't get the blasted beast to stop and she spots a sign post up ahead. She darts her hands upwards and grabs hold, meanwhile the mule continues its mad dash forward. Annie sighs and rolls her eyes as she hangs suspended in the air. An old man stares at her from the nearby saloon. He nods at her and Annie nods back, "How's it hangin' fella..." she says and then she chuckles at the irony of her statement. She drops down to the ground and dusts off the seat of her pants. 

"You better get out of here girlie, if you know whats good for you..." mutters the man in the Saloon. Annie just grins at him, "I need a drink," she responds.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 14, 2008)

*"Ouff......"* Colt was bleeding badly but he had the upper hand now...
One full attack should end him.
Colt splits blood and his toothpick too.
*"Time to end this!!Presssure Fists!!!"* Colt starts attacking with his hands so fast they seem like invicible while pressure shots hit Gleon at incredibly high speed destroing everything behind him and leaving fist prints on his body!!!
*"Ahhhhhh......"* Colt gives everything he is left.Gleon body starts being destroyed........His bones is sure that have been crushed from this attack.
Colt charges at him *"Impact Kick!!!!!"* An attack with the effect of a real impact sent Gleon up to the sky with blood everywhere and while he is at the air
*"Ex-Beam!!"*With his one finger Colt shoots something like a beam, that travels at high speed that you can't see it, from pressured-air and then Gleon is being exploded in the air (due to the exploding air pressure).

Gleon's pirates retreated and Colt's marines now run to their allies to help them.

Colt falls down as his fight ended.The bleeding bad but Colt could handle it if he could rest for a while.
*"Damn...my toothpick...."*
Colt now should start smoking after that stress.
*"Damn, I am out of toothpicks, .....Garrick!!!Can you throw me a cigarette and a lighter?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 14, 2008)

Annie sits at the front of the bar cradling a bottle of Whiskey, she pours herself a shot and downs it,  grimacing slightly and then smiles, "Ah that hits the spot," she exclaims happily. The Saloon owner frowns and looks at her doubtfully. 

"Are you even legal kid?" he asks. 

Annie chuckles at his question and pours herself another shot, "If I'm old enough to put a bullet through a man's head then I'm legal enough to get smashed..." she replies and  tosses back another shot. It burns in the back of her throat and she feels warm on the inside. "This is good stuff...is it West Blue stock?" she asks. 

He nods, "You have a discerning taste I see," he says. "As any functioning alcoholic should," she responds with a giggle. After three more shots she slams the shot glass down on the table and then stares at the man. "So whats the deal with this dive?" she asks him. 

He looks at her bitterly, "We live under the thumb of tyranny," he answers, "Those two big villa's at the each end of the town belong to two powerful families that have a blood feud."

Annie nods, "Hmm...and let me guess, the welcoming committee that blew away my Mule work for one of the families..."

He nods silently, "Yes and there hasn't been a day when they haven't killed an innocent person. Every week we have at least five funerals." He walks over to a window and opens it up. An old, grey haired man stands in the alleyway, sawing wood. He looks over at them and smiles, "Oh hello Joe," he says. The Saloon owner nods back, "Hello Mark." Then he looks over at Annie, "Meet the towns most successful businessman, he's the coffin maker."

Annie peers through the window and sees a row of coffins lined up against the wall of the building and she frowns slightly, "Okay I've seen enough..." Annie says simply and she turns towards the exit. 

"Hey don't look for any trouble girl....or you'll end up in one of those coffins!" exclaims the Saloon owner. 

"I'm just gonna have a talk with the town welcoming committee is all," she says with a devil may care grin and she strides out of the saloon.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 14, 2008)

*"Where is that guy??"* Colt bundled up his wounds with some clothes and stood up.
He jumped from his deck to the other and walked towards the stairs to search Garrick.He walked some stairs down and reached the bottom of the ship as he saw a big Minotaure guy and Garrick fighting while sea water was coming in.
*"Damn...I must not go there...But I can help Garrick in this one....."*
Colt knew the plan of Garrick
*"Air Pistol!!"* And Colt opened some more small holes around so the water will come in faster and reach The devil fruit user faster.
*"Hey Garrick I am outta of here.Can you throw me a cigarette and your lighter, I am starting smoking"*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2008)

Joseph sighed, the new guys seemed to be having fun but he was bored out of his mind. ?Wonder if my little bro got any stronger.? He looked down at his hands. ?Hehehe, I haven?t had a duel with that little brat in years.? Joseph smiled up at the sky. ?Having a fight... might be fun.? He nodded. ?Well, Better find something to do or I?ll go insane! We wont even reach Falgo till tomorrow!? 

---

Falgo island-

?DAMN IT!!!? Lt. Fonz A. Worth Slammed his fist into his desk. ?SMITH YOU LET THEM DIE!?? He shouts. ?They, didn?t die...? He said slowly. ?They just got... beat...? Fonz grabbed his hair and pulled. ?I KNOW THAT YOU DOLT!!!! GRAH!? He fell to the ground.

?Are.. You ok... sir?? Smith bent over the desk. ?JUST GET OUT OF MY SIGHT YOU DAMNED FOOL!!!!? The ensign nodded and left the room. ?QUICK! I NEED MY MEDICINE!?
A marine ran in and emptied a bag of Beli on top his Lt.

?Ah.... Money... it calms me so...? He rubbed the Beli on himself and ordered everyone to leave. ?Money...? Fonz began a swim. ?You failed Lieutenant.? The voice caused Fonz to freeze up. ?Dark? Is that you?? He sat up.

?I guess I have to do it myself then.? A black aura came off the man. ?D..don?t get in my way you pirate!!! we are the marine?s we?ll deal with it!!? Fonz shouts. ?I own this town! I?ll deal with anyone who tries to take over my territory!? Captain Dark stormed out.?Damn that man.... DAMN HIM TO HELL!!!? He looked down at his beli. ?Oh.. I didn?t forget you my lovelies.?


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 14, 2008)

*"Damn....fine, just keep yourselve alive for a while...Oh and thank for the cigar man"* Colt runs very fast and jumps to the decks trying to find V.
He saw him some metres away at the deck fighting with a muscular man.
*"Hey V!!Me and Garrick need your seastone knife"*
Then V stabs one more knife at the other shoulder of the muscular man and he throws his seastone knife to Colt
*"Thanks..." *
When he turns back he sees the giant taurus Coming up from the deck and destroying everything while Garricks tries to stop the monster.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 14, 2008)

Taurus climbs above the ravaged deck of _The Minotaur_ he now stands at least 20 feet tall. Each of his horns is twice as long as Garrick's height. Taurus howls like an uncontrolable beast and attacks both Marines and Pirates. 

"He's gone off the deep end!" exclaims Garrick and then he grimaces. He never thought that he'd have to use this so soon after reaching the Grand Line. If this is just a taste of whats to come then he is far from ready. Garrick kneels down and lifts the cuffs of his pants and removes two large ankle weights from each leg. He raises them in the air and then he flings them at Taurus. They strike him in the head, with thunderous force and then crash down straight through the deck of the ship. "That's 800 pounds off my legs," he mutters, he hasn't taken off the weights in over 4 years.  

Garrick grins, "Now we even the odds you pirate scum," and suddenly he rockets off the deck of the ship like a lightning bolt and he hits Taurus in the jaw. Taurus howls and swings at Garrick but he disappears in a blur and then blasts the Pirate in the gut. 

Like a deranged superfly, Garrick zips around Taurus hitting him from all angles. However, moving at such a speed combined with his heavy injuries, drains Garrick and he slows down for just a second, just long enough for Taurus to hit dead on and send him hurtling into the deck like a cannonball. Garrick's mind floats in and out of concsiousness, and he bleeds heavily from the top of his head. He looks over and sees Colt running towards him.

"Did you get the knife?" Garrick asks woozily. Colt nods and Garrick nods back, "Good now stab him but keep him alive, I'm going to sleep..." and he falls unconscious.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 14, 2008)

-Aboard the Little Tree Pirates Ship-

Bolt: "I'm taking a nap."
As he made his way to the cabin door, Belle jumped in front of him.
Belle: "Huh?  We haven't seen each other for a while, and you're going to take a nap?"
Bolt: "I'm sleepy.  Sleepy people take naps.  Get it?"
Belle: "You are such an idiot."
Bolt: "Whatever.  But when I get up, you better be on your way back home.  Your mom must be worried sick."
Belle: "Well, you see-"
SLAM
Bolt had walked into the cabin and slammed the door.  He really loves those naps.

Belle: "What an asshole."
She turns around and sees Jason.
Belle: "Hey!  I remember you!"
She runs over and gets him in somewhat of a headlock.
Belle: "You're Chris' friend from earlier, eh?"
Jason: "Guh!  Yea, Jason..."
She releases him and then strongly pats him on the back.
Belle: "Thanks for taking care of the jackass back there.  I know he can be a handful."
Jason: "You're wel-"
Belle: "And who are these two?"
She points at James and Rex.
James: "Me?"
He points to himself and Belle nods.  He jumps back and strikes a heroic pose.
James: "I am the Great Red Monkey!"
Belle: "..."
James: "But you can call me James..."
Belle: "James it is."
Rex: "And my name is Rex Hender.  That was a good thing you did for him lass."
She blushes because of his good looks and his compliment.
Belle: "Thanks.  I'm Belle Canto.  I'm working on becoming a full-fledged doctor."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 14, 2008)

Annie exits the Saloon and walks casually down the main street towards the five men who shot at her mule. She passes by Mark the Coffin Maker in the alleyway and looks towards him, ?Get four coffins ready,? she says.

The old Coffin Maker does a double take, ?Wha!??

She doesn't say another word and continues walking towards the five men standing in front of the villa. They're still having a good laugh over what they did to Annie's mule and smoke cigarettes aimlessly. Then one of them spots Annie walking towards them, ?Oi look its girlie!? he exclaims, pointing down the street. 

Annie stops about 10 feet away from them. The man who had shot first at her mule looks at her, ?Listen girlie didn't you get the idea before, we don't like strangers in town.....go get your mule and get the hell out of here.?

One of his compatriots chimes in, ?Hehe you let your mule get away from you,? and the rest start chuckling. 

Annie smiles benignly, ?You see that's what I wanted to talk to you about,? she replies, ?He's feelin' real bad...?

?Huh!?? he exclaims confusedly. 

?My Mule,? she replies very obviously, ?You see you got him all riled up when you went and fired all those shots at his feet.?

The men look at each other with clueless expressions, ?Hey you making some kind of joke?? asks the man in the lead. 

Annie shakes her head, ?No, I understand that you guys were just playing around but the Mule, he just doesn't get it,? she shrugs, ?Of course if you all just apologized.....? 

The men laugh hysterically, thinking its some kind of joke that she's making. However, Annie doesn't laugh and suddenly she radiates a vicious killing intent and glares at the men, with cold pitiless eyes.

?I don't think its nice, you laughin' like that,? she responds. The men stop laughing and are shocked at her sudden change in demeanor. ?You see my Mule don't like people laughin,' cause he gets the crazy idea you're laughin' at him,? she says, ?Now if you apologize like I know you're going to, I might convince him that you really didn't mean it,? then Annie raises the poncho covering her shirt, revealing two solid gold revolvers. Annie stares them all down with an emotionless, predatory gaze. 

Suddenly, the man in the lead reaches for his gun and his compatriots follow suit but none of them even get a chance to draw let alone fire. Annie moves her hand in a blur, quickdraws and then shoots from the hip five times rapidly, fanning the hammer of her revolver so fast it sounds like a machine gun. The five men drop to the ground simultaneously. 

Annie casually turns around and walks back towards the Saloon and as she passes the Coffin Maker she looks at him sheepishly, ?Sorry make that five coffins...? Annie says and she reenters the saloon. The Coffin Maker just looks at her thunderstruck with his jaw agape. 

?Business is gonna be good,? he mutters.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 14, 2008)

Roy wakes up in his little boat, he was in a town and his boat was tied to the port, "Ughh, That was one crazy storm," Roy gets up and and unties his boat from the pier and rows away, "Jeez, I have nothing to do, I better find some Rouge Pirates, beat them up and steal their ship."

Roy smiles as he rows away, with one hand he pulls out a map and says, "I think I should head to North Blue, alot of pirates hang out there, hey I might even get someone for my crew," Roy says laughing to himself.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 14, 2008)

"Shit, he fell asleep!!" The right hand of the Taurus starts falling on the 2 marines but Colt grabbed Garrick the last moment as he jumped away.
"I have to do it!!!" Colt uses his legs and starts moving at high speeds and avoiding Taurus."*Impact kick*" a powerfull kick at Taurus face and then one more at his back!!
Colt lands on the deck.....He draws the knife and then charges at the Taurus avoiding one last time his giant fist and then stabbing him straight to his stomach!!
"OACHHH!!!!!!" Taurus suffers in pain as he starts transforms back to his human form slowly.....
*"Finally!!"*
Colt draws the knive back and throws it back to V.

The marines were more now and surounded the remaining pirates.
Colt moved Garrick to their ships...

Colt falls down as he put the cigar in his mouth...
*"Hmm....smoking is good...!!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2008)

?Blackness. Blackness surrounds the world. The cold unforgiving darkness consumes the people and the animals of this earth. Famine! Fires! Earthquakes! Tornados! Thunder! Lighting! ENDLESS DESTRUCTION! THE LANDS CRUMBLED! THE PEOPLE DIE! THE SKY BURNS AND THE SEA DRIES UP!!!!!!!!? A suddenly silence. ?That is what would happen if I you asked me to work.? A man in a red outfit leans back on a chair.

?You will do as your ordered you overly dramatic twit.? Captain dark stormed out of the room. ?Man, Being a first mate sucks.? First Mat of Dark?s crew- Drew Callgor. ?Better call in Eve on this one.? He then scratched his head. ?But that means I have to call Adam and Steve too...? Drew sighed. ?Meh, Better call em in anyway.? he reached down and grabbed a Denden mushi.


-With Jason

?I made you a mask.? He hands Belle a mask with flowers on it. ?Aww, that?s sweet... but when did you have the time to make it?? James shrugged. ?You should have seen the amount he made earlier.? Jason blinked for a moment. ?I made these too...? He pointed behind him, revealing twelve large boxes.

?HOW THE HELL DO YOU KEEP DOING THAT!?? James shouts. ?That?s damned impressive lad!? Rex stumbled over to the Box?s he currently has a cast on his leg thanks to Belle. ?Makin all these in such a short time! You have some skill in them bones ya do!? He picked up a mask that resembled Slash. ?How do I look? Dorererereme.? 

?I have had a lot of practice..? Jason walked off in silence.  ?Ah? Did we strike a nerv?? Rex was now wearing a Franky mask.?I dunno.? James had a squirrel mask on.?This is a weird crew.? Belle was wearing the mask Jason gave her.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 14, 2008)

-In the Cabin-

Bolt: "Dammit Belle, why'd you have to get involved..."
His eyelids get heavy and he starts falling into a deep slumber.

-7 Years ago, North Blue.  Its a stormy night. -
A pirate crew full of fishmen are attacking a small fishing boat.

Fishman: "Blububububub, burn it all! Let everyone know to fear the Crash Pirates!"
There stood a large fishman, standing at 7 feet tall.  His muscles are huge and he has stripes all over his back as well as scars.  His head merges into his body, showing that he has no neck.  His evil grin shows large sharp teeth and they glisten in the flames.
Crash "Razortooth" Flank, Tigerfish Fishman and Captain of the Crash Pirates - Bounty: 150,000,000 Beli
The entire boat is in flames, the fishmen and fishermen battle each other.  Bodies from both crews sprinkle the deck.  With the advantage of surprise, the pirates are making quick work of the fishing crew.  Crash looks to his left, and sees a child curled up crying.
Crash: "Didn't anyone tell you that the sea is a dangerous place kid?"
He swings his broadsword, and just as he's about to slice the kid, a fisherman blocks the blow with a harpoon. However, the kid received a cut on his right cheek.

Man: "Stay away from my son!"
Crash: "Well well, now doesn't this feel nostalgic."
With another swing of his mighty blade, he destroys the man's harpoon.
Crash: "What an anti-climactic end."

Man: "CAPTAIN!"
The large man throws two sai at the captain.   The man catches them and then shouts back at the man.
Man: "DURO!  WATCH OUT!"
Duro: "!?"
A spear goes through his chest and blood starts coming out from his chest and mouth.
Fishman: "Oh Duro, loyal til the end."
Ricochet Crowe, Needlefish Fishman - Bounty: 50,000,000 Belli
The pirates had finished off the remaining fishermen, leaving only the captain and his son alive.  They circle the fight of the two captains.

Ricochet: "We'll take care of him for you Captain!"
Crash: "No, stand back!  I need to finish this."

Crash begins swinging his broadsword, but the man is able to dodge them. With the sai, the man is able to slice Crash in the arm.  He then flips back and pushes off the cabin, charging at Crash.  Both sai pierce his tough skin in the torso.  Crash bites the man's shoulder, then tosses him aside.

Crash: "Still your same old self, eh Will?"
Will: "I'm not going to let you live. You've killed my friends, destroyed my boat and tried to kill my son!"
Crash: "How about a wager. You beat me, and I'll let you and your son go."
Will: "You bastard..."
Fishmen Crew: "Hahaha!"

The man turns to his son.

Will: "Chris! Get outta here!"
Chris: "But dad!"
Will: "Just do it!"
Chris looks helplessly at his dad. Just as he finished his sentence, with a swing of his broadsword, Crash slices the man down.

Chris: "DAD!"
Crash: "Blubububub! Don't you dare turn away from me during a fight!"

Chris rushes over to his father's still body. He then turns to Crash, with his piercing blue eyes.

Crash: "Wow, I can really feel the killing intent in you kid."

Chris picks up his father's sai and swing them at Crash. The Fishman catches it in his and and snaps the harpoon in two. He then grabs Chris by the collar, and brings him face to face.

Crash: "Right now, your too weak kid. As much as I hated William, I respected him.  I want to see what you can become too."
He starts pointing at the cut on Chris's cheek.
Crash: "This will be a reminder of what happened today. Don't forget it."

Crash then throws Chris into the angry sea.

Crash: "I'm looking forward to seeing ya' again kid. Don't disappoint!"

-Present Day-

Bolt wakes up in a cold sweat, panting heavily and holding his face.
Bolt: "Dammit."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2008)

?So many people.? Jason sighed and put his hat on a table near his bed. ?It?s still early.? He looked at his dresser. ?I wonder how the egg is doing.?  He snuck a quick peak, The egg was moving a little. ?Ah? So you are alive after all?? Jason smiled. ?That?s good. It would be a shame for you to die before your life even began little one.? He pat the egg gently and closed the drawer.

?Urgh.? He fell back on his bed. ?Why do I feel so tired...? The room seemed to be spinning. ?W..wha?? The light in the room went wild. Colors seemed to swirl all around in a furious storm. ?What?s wrong with me!?? Jason grabbed his head and shut his eyes.

It was no use, The world seemed to be spinning, His body was out of whack. There was nothing he could do. ?WHAT?S GOING ON!?? He tried to shout but he came out only a whisper. He got off his bed, he had to get rid of this feeling!

Jason took a step forward but fell to the ground. The room began to spin more violently. It felt as if he was being sucked into a whirlpool of color. He couldn?t figure out what was going on. He just lay on the ground holding his head.

--

With Smith Alexander.

?Sorry...? He said facing a window. ?The drug should be... taking effect now...? the marine pulled a small container from his pocket. ?The drug created from my body.. If you don?t have a strong will.. You?ll never be able to overcome it...?


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 14, 2008)

-With Bolt-

Ever since he woke up, he's been thinking about his parents, and their secret lives as pirates.
Bolt: "Belle needs to know too.  I can't leave her in the dark like this."
He gets up, and walks outside.  He sees Belle standing against the bow of the ship.  He walks over and stands next to her.  She turns to him and smiles.

Belle: "Well well, look who decided to get up."
Bolt: "Couldn't sleep."
He acts more serious than usual.
Belle: "Something wrong?"
Bolt: "You need to know something."
Belle: "Huh?  About what?"
Bolt: "Our parents."
Belle: "What about them?"
He pauses for a moment to think of how to explain it to her.
Bolt: "Well, the thing is ... they were pirates."
Belle: "...."
Bolt: "I know its a bit shocking, hell, I never expected it."
Belle: "Wait wait wait, you didn't know?"
Bolt: "YOU KNEW!?"
He makes an Enel-face.
Belle: "It was pretty obvious when you think about it.  Our fathers weren't exactly great at hiding that fact."
Bolt: "Hmmmm..."
He thinks about his past with his past with his dad.

-12 years ago-
Will: "And then there was that time we beat up a few marines when they tried to catch us."
Chris: "Wha?"
Will: "Ummm, I mean, we caught a huge fish."

-Present-

Bolt: "Now that you mention it...."
Belle: "Hell, the original flag of our dads' fishing ship was their old pirate flag with their Jolly Rodger crossed out and a fish painted underneath it."
Bolt: "How did I not notice this!?" he thought to himself.
Belle: "And I confronted my mom about it too.  Not only were our fathers on the same pirate crew, but our mothers were also on a pirate crew together."
Bolt: "Thats seriously messed up."
Belle: "I guess being a pirate is in our veins."
Bolt: "I guess."
The two lean against the railing, looking at the view from the ship.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 14, 2008)

With Eric-

Charlie: Oi, kid, we're approaching the Nonki, get your stuff ready!
Eric: I have no stuff.
Charlie: Then consider yourself packed!

They pull their ship up next to the Nonki.
Charlie: Well kid, it's been fun.
Eric: I guess, it's been alright.
Charlie: Oi! Nonki! We're your capn'!

Suddenly a mini Den Den Mushi in his pocket rings. He picks it up.
Charlie: Ello?
Lt. Mark Drake: Hello, this is Lt. Mark Drake. I'm commanding the Nonki now, what is your business.
Charlie: Oh, I'm droppin off an Ensign. Uuuuh What's your name again?
Eric looks at him angry but before he can answer Drake does.
Lt. Mark Drake: Ensign Eric Jager, yes bring him aboard.
Charlie: Ah, well see ya mate.
He pushes Eric onto the boat.

Eric: *sigh* See you around Captain Domkin.
Charlie: It's Charlie!
Eric: Alright, Charlie.
He stands around the Nonki looking around.
Eric: Where is everyone?

With Drake:
He sits there with a file on it, he drops it on his desk, Eric's picture is on it.
Lt. Drake: Pretty impressive, willing to sacrifice his life for his fellow men to escape. Will be good to have along...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2008)

“Ah, A sailors life is a borin life a borin life for sure!!!” Joseph swabbed the deck while doing odd dancing motions. “I need something to do....”Joseph sighed and pulled out his pistol. “Anyone want to play shoot the bird?” He laughed to himself.  The rest of the marines all looked rather nervous. “Look... it was just that one time I missed... I’m sure Jin is fine now....” 


---

“Adam, Steve and Eve! Welcome, You guys can do my work for me right?” Drew waved. “We’re not going to do your work.” Eve, A tall tan skinned women with long white hair. Standing 6'3 with a spear on her back. Black tights, a short skirt. And a black bikini top scoffs.

“Hmm... but... do we really want to refuse...? hmm... I don’t know... hmmm...” Steve, A man of large build standing 6'1. He’s got long near the floor blood hair and a white tank top. Nearly resembling Fabio. He is a very indecisive man.

“YEAH! WE’LL DO IT!!!!!” Adam shouts. He’s got wild spiked green hair and piercings all over. He wears a ripped black shirt with skulls on it and black pants with black boots. He accepts any job handed to him with a wild “YEAH!” “GOOD!” Drew shouts. “Heres the ship! Here’s the dock! Get to work!”


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 14, 2008)

-Aboard the Ship-

Bolt and Belle stood at the bow, looking at the view.  James was up in the crow's nest and Rex was on the deck, playing around with his guitar.
Belle: "You know, its nice seeing you again."
Bolt: "K."
Rex: "Oi, you two."
Bolt: "What is it?"
Rex: "Don't ya tink we should get teh captain?"
James: "Why?"
Rex: "Well, teh lad left sulking to his room, plus, we should really be making plans ta leave for teh next island."
James: "He's got a point."
Bolt: "Fine.  I'll get him..."

Bolt walked to Jason's room and began banging on the door.
Bolt: "OI!  You there?"
He continues knocking.
Bolt: "Open up, its me!"
He knocks again.
Bolt: "OI!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2008)

?RAID THE TOWN!? Dark shouts. He was pissed someone would attempt to take business from him. ?Steal everything.? He spoke in a dark tone, His crew nodded and flooded into the town. ?Drew, Steve, Adam and Eve should be able to remove the threat with ease.? He looked over the town from his massive ship. ?A steady income.? He laughed.

With the Falgo Marine Base-

?Yes, I know.? Fonz waved off a marine. ?Let them do as they please, they aren?t a theat to anyone.? He yawned and leaned back in his chair. ?Now go away.? Falgo shoo?d a marine. ?But sir!! We can?t let them-? Before he could finish he was shot in the head. ?Honestly these new recruits are such a bother.?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 14, 2008)

-On a winter island, somewhere in the grand line-

"Oi, Captain. The entire first division was defeated. Even the commander."

"What!? They're beyond an army there was more men the quantifiable in that division And with the nature of the commander's fruit...Who did this!?" The angry Captain bellowed.

"The same guy that killed our third division commander. Aye Wanna Waffle I believe his name is."

"I don't believe that. Like someone without a title could beat division 1. It had to have been our old enemies, "The Drunken Rum" pirates. They recently grabbed two more members. Let's pursue them."

"But what about Waffle? He won't be getting weaker and he at least must have lent a hand. He did kill the third division commander-"

"He was a pussy. If it will make you sleep better at night, I'll get second division to kill him. Where is he anyways?"

"Karry Island sir."

"GIve an extra order then. Kill everyone there. They all deserve to die."
-With Waffle-

Say that one more time.

"Basically, we're sick of being treated like crap and having to live in the sewers. So we're taking over. And since now we have you, we'll have no problem doing it. No one has ever matched "The Beast" you're the strongest in the world."

You need to get out more Kashi gave him a face, Sorry. But still you don't just overthrow a society because people don't like you.

"But aren't you tired of being treated poorly?"

No. If I don't like an island, I'll just go to the next onw. In fact, I'm getting off this one right now."

And he left for the next island.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 14, 2008)

-With Bolt-

There is still no answer from Jason's room
Bolt: "If you don't answer, I'm going to have to break in!"
Silence.
Bolt: "*sigh*  Hope he doesn't get mad..."
He takes out his sai and swings it at the door.  For a moment, its as if nothing had happened, but then the door diagonally splits into and slides apart.
Bolt: "Oi, why didn't you answer."
He saw Jason on the ground, holding his head.  He taps him with his foot.
Bolt: "You OK?"
He continues nudging him.
Bolt: "This can't be good."

-On Deck-

Bolt rushes up from Jason's room.
Bolt: "OI!  BELLE!  WE GOT A PROBLEM!"
The rest of the crew look, and rush down to Jason's room.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2008)

Inside Jason?s Mind-

?Dream? Dream? Dream? Do you have a dream? What?s your dream? You need a dream!? The words echo in a darkness. ?I have something like that.? Jason says to the nothingness. ?You need a dream! What?s your dream? Tell us your dream? Dream? Dream? Dream!?? The voices continue to echo throughout the darkness.

?Why do I have to tell you my dream.? Jason floats in the emptiness. ?Dream!!! DREAM!? The voices shout. ?I don?t feel like telling you anything. You aren?t even real.? Jason sighs. ?DREAM!? WHAM he feels a punch to his chest.  ?Perhaps.. You are more real then I thought...? He grabs his chest, it hurt a lot. 

?Why are you so curious about my dream.? WHAM he feels another hit on his face. ?WILL YOU CUT THAT CRAP OUT!? Jason shouts, Meanwhile in the real world. ?WAKE UP DAMN IT!? Bolt punched Jason again. ?THAT?S NOT GOING TO CURE HIM!!!!? Belle shouts.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 14, 2008)

-somewhere in north blue-


-On Deck-
The crew cries out ''Captain Captain!!!!!!! Marines are ahead'' Jazz sits calmly in his chair on deck. Hawk climbs down from the crow's nest and says '' Damn this is the 3rd time since we left Sierra the other two times we were able to slip away.'' The marines close the distance and attempt to board. ''The Marines are coming aboard everyone prepare to fight.'' Shots ring out and the pirates and marines meet in the center of the ships. 
12 marines slip by and make there way to where Jazz is sitting, Jazz doesn't even look at them. ''Jacob Freemen the man they call the Demon of Sierra.'' '''You are trash not fit to walk among this world.'' ''Trash you say? I cant disagree with you there but you have no right calling me by that name.'' ''You bastard don't mock me.'' The marine draws his sword and swings at Jazz while he is sitting in the chair. Jazz is gone the marine looks up in horror as Jazz's foot meets his face, the marine's body burrows into the deck. Jazz jumps and lands in the middle of the rest of the marines and grabs one by the arm and throws him into the rest of the marines. He jumps and kicks a marine in the face sending him flying off deck. He takes a  *puff* of his cigarette and says ''Anyone else feels like dieing?'' 
The marines stumble backwards trying to get back to their ship. ''Cowards!!!! stand your ground!!'' a shout rings out. A beautiful woman in a marine captain coat steps forward. ''You Freemen this is unforgivable.'' ''My my what a fine woman may i ask your name?'' ''Trash like you doesn't deserve to hear my voice much less my name.'' Before the woman can react Jazz is behind her. She throws a punch, Jazz catches her fist and puts her in a submission hold. '' Let me go!!!!'' ''You marines really piss me off you assholes think your so much better than everyone, thats why ill crush every single one of you. You guys finish off the rest of the marines no one is to be left alive.'' ''Let me go, i wont let you kill my crew'' ''Lady you don't have a choice. Hawk bring her to the brig but before she goes ill take this nice coat off her hands.'' ''Ill get you for this Freeman i swear!!'' ''Yeah yeah Ive heard it before" Jazz flicks his cigaratte and stares at the sunset ''Fuckin marines''

--------
Jazz is so GAR  anyone got tips how to cut down the text and make it easier to read


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 14, 2008)

With Eric: 

He walks along the ship, waiting to see someone. He then spots a man with a gun, a broom and he can make out the word "Smile" written on his back pointing a pistol at a group of marines.

Eric: Crap, two seconds and my boat gets raided again...Chain Bullet!
He shoots the chain out of his finger tip, it smacks the gun into the air and wraps around him.

Joseph: Eh, what the hell is this? Pistole! Are you alright? And where'd this chain come from?
Eric slowly approaching him, the chain retracting little by little back into his finger as he gets closer.

Eric: Look buddy, you should just get off my ship now, I'm really tired of you shitty pirates attacking us!
Joseph: Your ship? Pirates? Us? I don't even know who you are, except some guy with a chain coming out of his finger.
The marines look very confused, not sure exactly what is going on. 
Eric: I'm Ensign Eric Jager, and I'm taking you down.
Joseph: Huh?
He is even more confused than he was before.

With the Little Tree Pirates-

James: What's wrong with him?
Belle: Well maybe if this idiot would stop beating him up I could find out!
Bolt: Hang on, I think it's working.
Belle: No it's not! Move!
He pushes him aside and pulls out some tools and begin to examine Jason.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2008)

?JAGER! RODGERS CUT IT OUT!? a voice bellows over the intercom. ?What?? Eric looks up. ?I?m Ensign Joseph Rodgers.? He slips out of the chain. ?That?s my pistol.? He picks up his gun. ?And we were playing shoot the bird.? Eric scratches his head.

?What the hell is shoot the bird?? He asks. ?Joseph made it up a while ago..? One of the marine?s speaks out. ?You find a bird in the sky then try and shoot it down... the last time we played The bullet got blown back by a strong breeze...?

They all took their caps off and looked down. ?Poor Jin.? Was spoken in unison. ?OH COME ON! IT JUST HIT HIS SHOULDER! HE?S PERFECTLY FINE!? Joseph grumbled. ?Jeez you people are wimps...? Joe walked off putting his gun back at his waist. ?IT WAS ONE BULLET!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 14, 2008)

Eric: I'm sure he's doing just fine...
He says rubbing his head however the crew continued to look depressed.
Eric: Anyway, I want to talk to the commander of this ship, I haven't even seen his face yet.
The marines sigh, some even let out a slight chuckle.
Joseph: Well, actually...
Eric: What?
Joseph: None of us have really seen him yet.
He says slightly shamefully.

Eric: What!? How do you not meet with the guy after all this time you've been sailing together.
Joseph: Well, our old Lt got his head chopped off, but don't tell him that. That is if you ever actually meet him.
Eric: So let me get this straight, you've shot your own crewmates, your old Lt. got his head cut off, and you haven't even seen the new guy's face yet...
They all nod. Eric facepalms.
Eric: I really hit the jackpot here, thanks Janton!

With the Little Tree Pirates:

Belle: He's burning up, I don't quite know what's wrong with him...
Bolt: Good to see you've spent your time well with this doctor stuff.
She hits him.
Belle: Shut it!

She takes another look at Jason.
Belle: Things don't look good though, I don't know if this'll stop, but if it continues he may...
They all look down at Jason for a split second.
James: There must be something we can do.
Belle takes a close look at Jason and spots something unusual on his arm.
Belle: What's this?
She lifts his arm closer and spots an extremely small hole in his arm.
Rex: Huh? I don't see a damned thing.
Belle: I have excellent eye sight, if you look closely it looks like he was injected with something. I'll need to take blood.

The three bandaged men stand up and head to the door.
Belle: Where are you going!
Bolt: To find the man that did this.
Belle: How do you even know who did it!
James: We have a pretty good idea...
Belle: You're all in no condition to be fighting again, Bolt you can barely see!
Bolt: I'll deal.
Rex: Don't you worry about a thing miss.
James: Yea, we'll take care of this.

The three men walk out of the room, Rex holding onto the end of his guitar, Bolt spinning a sai, and James with an unsheathed blade resting on his shoulder.
*All: Lets go.*


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 15, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

The began their march towards the marine base
Bolt: "This guy has no idea what he's in for."
James: "They'll pay."
Rex: "I like the way you lads tink."

The base was at the end of a long road, and once they had their sights on the building, the aura around them became really serious.  The people who lived in the houses of the road observed the 3 as they made their way down.  You could hear them whispering amongst each other, all knowing what these pirates came here for.  They reach a large wooden gate and stop.  There is a moment of silence.

Bolt: "OPEN UP!"
No answer.
Bolt: "OI!  I SAID OPEN UP!
Still no answer.
James: "Seems they don't want to talk to us."
Rex: "Tats rude is what that is."
Bolt: "Well, I guess we'll just have to let ourselves in."

The three of them swing their weapons at the gate, and it shatters into tiny pieces.
Bolt: "We're here."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2008)

?Damn it..? Belle is surrounded by pots, making a make shift medical lab. ?What is this thing?? She was trying to figure out the ?Virus? infecting Jason. ?I can?t find it in any book...? She looked over at a table with a great pile of books. ?It?s amazing he had so many medical books... ? She remembered back to how timid Jason was. ?He really doesn?t seem like the type...?

BOOM! An explosion occurs outside. ?What!?? Belle climbs up a ladder and opens up the door to the deck. ?Hey.? A tall tan women with white hair waved. ?You ready to die?? She asked. ?Should we kill her? Maybe we can let her go?? A man slightly resembling Fabio questioned. ?LET?S JUST DO IT!!! YEAH!? A punk rocker like man screams. Tongue hanging out.

Inside Jason?s mind-

?DREAM! DREAM! DREAM! DREAM!!!!!? He was surrounded by nameless people with blank faces. ?DREAM! TELL US! DREAM! DREAM!!!!? They shout, ?WHY DO YOU NEED TO KNOW MY DREAM!?? Jason puts his hand on his chest. ?STRENGTH MASK!? he quickly puts the mask on.

?WHAT DO YOU NEED TO KNOW THAT FOR!?? He charges into the nameless people. ?WHAT DO YOU NEED TO KNOW MY DREAM FOR!? WHAT IS YOUR DREAM!? He pounds on them. ?WHAT?S YOUR AMBITION!? He pounds another one. ?MY DREAM IS MY OWN TO FOLLOW!?

He continues to charge. ?IT DOESN?T MATTER IF I DON?T SAY IT ALOUD! I WILL FIGHT FOR MY DREAM! I WILL STRIVE TO GROW SO I CAN REACH IT!? He pounded on more and more. ?A DREAM IS ACCOMPLISHED IN BOTH SILENCE AND LOUDNESS!!!? WHAM a final one falls.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 15, 2008)

-Lt. Fonz A Worth's Office-

He sits in his office, fondling some beli in his hand.
Fonz: "I'll never let you go my lovelies.  Never..."
He continued this until there was a knocking on his door.
Fonz: "Who is it!?"
Marine: "Sir, its an emergency!"
Fonz: "Come in."

A marine walks in heavily panting and scared.
Marine: "S-s-sir!"
He salutes the Lt.
Fonz: "At ease."
Marine: "Sir!  There has been an intrusion!"
Fonz: "Who!?"
Marine: "Pir-"

BOOM!
There was a loud explosion coming from out side.  Fonz rushes to his window to see what it is.  3 men were fighting off marines out front.
Marine: "They're pirates, sir!"
Fonz: "ISN'T THAT OBVIOUS!"
KABOOM!
The room shakes a bit.
Fonz: "Have you identified which crew they're a part of?"
Marine: "They claim to be part of the Little Tree Pirates."
Fonz: "I see.  Deploy the Special Corps."
Marine: "But sir-"
Fonz: "JUST DO IT!  THEY COULD GROW INTO A MAJOR THREAT AND WE NEED TO NIP IT IN THE BUD!"
Fonz bends over the desk and looks like he's in pain.  He then grabs his beli and starts to calm down.
Fonz: "Ahhh~  thats better."

-With Bolt, James & Rex-

Marine: GAHH!!!!!!!!!
Blood shoots from his chest and he falls down.  Bolt, James and Rex are back to back, fending off the marines.
Bolt: "Its the Little Tree Pirates!  Remember the name!"
He strikes down 3 more marines.
James: "And I'm the Great Red Monkey!  You can tell your grandchildren about me!"
He slices 2 marines at once.
James: "If you survive."
Rex: "Fellas, this is quite a bit of fun."
EL KABONG!!!!!!
He knocks down a few other people.
Rex: "I tink I can get used to this."

In the end, its just the Little Tree Pirates standing, all the other marines down and out. 
Bolt: "Pffft, chumps."
A group of large men step up.  The pirates eye them up.
Bolt: "Who the hell are you?"
Man: "We the Special Corps of this base.  Hand picked by Lt. Worth himself!  We have been ordered to get rid of you pirates."
Bolts takes his sai out and glares at the men with an evil smile.
Bolt: "I'd like to see you try."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2008)

?UGH!? Belle Is kicked into the cabin wall. She looks battered and bruised. Cuts covering her body. ?Can?t handle us little girl?? Eve mocks. ?YEAH BABY!? Adam cheers. ?Gonna freakin end you!? The freak cheers. ?Do.. We have too...?? Steve holds his chin in thought.?Just end the fight already you two.? Eve rubs the bridge of her nose and sighs. ?Just finish the fight.? she raises her spear and points at Belle.

?THEN END THE BITCH!? Adam cheers. Eve lunges forward to stab Belle. ?Crap...? she thinks to herself. *?GUAH!? *A female voice screams out. ?Well that... was unexpected.? Eve is knocked onto the deck and her spear is broken. ?Speed mask. Switched to strength mask.? Jason stands in front of Belle.

His belt has four masks hanging from it. A cheetah, A bear, an elephant and... ?A.. Bull?? Belle thought to herself. ?GAHAHAHAHA!? Adam laughed. ?YOU BEAT THE AMAZON EH!?? He removed a dagger from his boot. ?Yeah... Come and take me on! HIYAYAYAYAYAYA!? 

Jason put the speed mask on, ?YA-? Adam?s laugh was interrupted by a slash to the stomach. Jason quickly threw on the bear mask and punched Adam?s back. ?Speed to Strength.? He spoke simply sending the punker into the water. ?Hmm... That?s not very good.. Is it..? Steve rubbed his chin. ?Should-? WHAM he was punched through the railing and into the street. ?Are you ok?? The bear mask cracked.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 15, 2008)

-The Nonki-

Paegun was lying around doing nothing and sat up, "Another new guy, still haven't even seen the L.T. yet.  This has got to be the weirdest crew I've been with........actually there was that one guy.  Oi, what do you do for fun around here?"

A few Marines pointed to the deck, *"We swab the deck."*

Paegun:"That isn't fun!!!"
Marines:*"WE KNOW!!!!"*

Sooyoung came out from the kitchen, "Cooking's hard.  I think I shoulda told them I've never cooked before.  Oh well.  Tonight we're eating Potato-a-la-mode."

Paegun:"What the hell's that?"
Sooyoung:"Boiled potatoes."

Paegun's shoulders slumped down, "Hey, where's the eskrima sticks?"

Paegun pointed to the water, "Again?  What the hell?"

Paegun started rubbing his chin, "What are you thinking about?"

Paegun held up one of his hands, "Shoot the Bird actually sounds kinda fun.  I'm intrigued by the shooting and the bird."

A few Marines walked over to Paegun and hit his head, *"NO!!"*

Paegun started holding his head, "This ship is boring.  I wanna hurry up and dock.  I need a new weapon since I always seem to misplace mine."

Sooyoung:"You throw your weapons in the water whenever you practice."
Paegun:"I can't help it."
Sooyoung:"How many weapons have you lost to the sea?"

Paegun held out ten fingers, "There were that many?"

Paegun nodded, "Let's see, there was the fauchard, eskrima sticks, the rifle, the pistols, the staff, the mace, the sword, the axe, and the ninja stars.  What else was there?"

Paegun made a smart-guy pose, "You seem to forget the knives."
Sooyoung:"Ah yes, the knives.  I wish there was some way for you to store your weapons, like in some safe place where you can't lose them or get to them easily."
Paegun:"How do I practice if I can't get to them?"

Sooyoung slapped Paegun's head, "I don't think you need practice, especially if you just end up losing your weapon during it.  You should just go eat a Devil Fruit or something.  Actually, if you practiced with that you'd probably somehow manage to throw yourself into the sea, and then you're screwed."

Paegun pondered for a moment, "Shut up.  Just go keep cooking."

Sooyoung walked back into the kitchen, "Whatever, whatever.  I'll come keep you company since it appears you're not making many friends by being lazy."


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 15, 2008)

-LT Pirates vs. Falgo Special Corps-

The two groups stare each other down.  Its three vs six.

Man: "The 3 of you leave.  We don't need the strength in numbers with these fools."
3 of the Special officers disappear in an instant leaving it to be 3 vs. 3.
Bolt: "You're going to regret that!"
He charges fast at the officer who easily dodges it.  Bolt tries to follow his movements, but his blurred vision causes complications.  The officer appears behind Bolt.
Man: "I doubt it."
Bolt: "!?"
The man calmly chops the back of Bolt's neck, stunning him for a moment.  With a kick, he sends Bolt flying into a wall.

James: "HEY!"
He transforms into Gorilla point and roars.  He charges at the man who assaulted Bolt and throws his fist at him.  Another officer grabs the arm and twists it.
Jame: "GRRAAAAAHHH!"
He knees the beast in the stomach, causing him to transform back into human form gasping for air.

Rex: "Well dis ain't turnin' out too well."
The 3rd officer goes to attack Rex, who jumps back to dodge.  He swings his Guitar and the officer blocks the attack with a cutlass, snapping the strings.
Rex: "Now thats just rude."
SMACK! 
He punches Rex in the face, sending him flying out the front gates.  Bolt quickly runs by him, carrying James.
Bolt: "We gotta go!  We aren't going to win in our current state."
Rex: "Aye."
The pirates quickly escape, and the Falgo Special Corps stand there, watching them leave.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2008)

?Storage?? Joseph?s ears perked and he walked over to Paegun. ?Hey... wanna see something cool?? He narrowed his eyes. ?Are you going to unzip something?? Joseph shook his head. ?Then go for it.? Joe smirked and put his hand into the air. ?Watch this.? He gripped at nothing. ?WEAPON?S DRAW, POLE!? as he pulled his hand down a staff appeared in his fist.

?Wow...? Paegun smirked. ?That?s pretty cool.? Joseph nodded. ?I can store nearly anything in a dimensional pocket!? He threw the staff up into the air and it vanished. ?I?ve heard about a Devil fruit that can increase the storing capacity of any object by ten times... you might wanna check that out.? 

He then made shifty eyes and looked around. ?And if you want to play shoot the bird. All you gotta do is pick a random bird and fire... the first one to kill it wins.? he whispered quietly to Paegun. *?WILL YOU CUT THAT OUT!!!? *The marines shouted in unison. ?Man I can?t do nuthin!? Joseph stomped off.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 15, 2008)

Paegun was pondering for a bit, "So just a random bird, right?  Someone pass me a rifle."

The Marines glared at Paegun, *"NO!"*

Paegun walked towards a group of Marines, "Fine, fine.  Do you guys collect Wanted Posters?"

One Marine nodded his head, "Yeah, I do.  Potential candidates for capture.  What do you collect them for?"

Paegun put down a stack of Wanted Posters, "I collect them for fun."

The Marines were shuffling through Paegun's posters, "What the hell?  These are all female Pirates."

Paegun nodded, "Of course they're all female Pirates, they're the ones I collect.  I only have three though, 'Cat Burglur' Nami, Nico Robin, and Jewelry Bonney.  I'm bound to find some more."

The Marines started whispering with each other and handed Paegun his Wanted Posters back, "So seriously, how 'bout that rifle?"

*NO!!!*

Paegun started nagging, "Oh, come on guys.  It's not even windy."


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 15, 2008)

-With Bolt, James & Rex-

Bolt, whilst carrying James, and Rex make their way back to the ship.  James squirms his way out and stops.
James: "Why are we running away!?  We can't let those guys get away with what they did to the captain!"
Bolt: "As much as I hate to say it, we would've lost if we stayed there."
Rex: "Aye.  You got to know when your fight is over lad."
James: "But-"
Bolt: "Thats enough, we're going back to the ship and that is that.  For all we know, Belle's healed Jason."

The three eventually make their way to the docks and see their ship.
Rex: "I never would thought I'd be glad to see that dump."
Bolt: "YOU'VE ONLY SEEN IT ONCE!"
James: "Hey, whats going on there?"
He points at the ship.
Bolt: "Eh?"
He can't see too well because of his impaired eyesight.
Rex: "I tink I see what you're talkin' about.  Theres a fight going on."
Bolt: "Shit."

The three rush and jump onto the ship, making an awesome dramatic entrance.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2008)

*?WE?RE HERE TO KICK ASS!!?* the three shout. ?You?re late.? Belle is wrapped in bandages and Jason is tying up the tall women. *?Hey hey hey!? *all three men wave their hands. *?What?s going on here??* Jason looks over at them. ?Nothing.? He then takes the women, who is about four inches taller then himself. Then walks into the cabin.

?Hey hey!? Bolt shouts to him. ?If your going to do that at least be safe!? Belle hits him over the head. ?He?s not doing that you idiot.? James and Rex were attempting to peak into the cabin. ?I SAID HE?S NOT DOING THAT!!? She smacks them as well. 

?Then two questions.? A bump formed on Bolt?s head. ?When did he get better, and whose the chick?? Belle shrugged. ?I can?t really answer those.. They just kinda attacked and he just came out of no where. Not really sure how he got better...? She checked herself for any wound s he might have missed.

? In the Cabin.

?Urgh...? Eve was slowly coming too. ?Hello.? Jason has covered the windows and was sitting on a table in front of the women. ?Mmm~? She said in a seductive tone. ?Quite the man aren?t you?? She winked at him. ?I?m not interested in that.? He raised his Katana?s blade to her neck.

?What I want to know is why you attacked my ship.? Eve sighed. ?Thought I finally found a man with my tastes.? she was back to her grumpy attitude. ?It?s a shame. But answer my question.? He moved the blade closer. ?Mm~? She smirked. ?You are really going to have to try harder.? Eve mocked.

?I suppose then. That now would be good a time as ever to test my new mask.? He grabbed the bull mask from his belt and slowly raised it to his face. ?I have no idea what the effects of this mask are. So you will have to bear with me.? The mask slowly altered his face.

Elsewhere- 

Anne Dieu-Le-Veut Sat in a bar, Waiting for her drink. ?What was with that noise outside.? she grumbled. ?Come on! Where?s my drink?? The bartender cowered. ?You?ve... had enough ma?am...? she sighed. ?Damn it.? She stood up and walked out of the bar. ?I?ve got to find a bar with a higher maximum drink order.? 

It was a small ship in the docks that caught her attention. Flying a pirate flag and seemed to have some action going on. ?Pirates = alcohol...? She thought to herself. ?And Alcohol = a good day for me. I think I know what to do about my little problem.? 

Back in the cabin-

?UH!? Eve screamed. ?My my...? She began to pant. ?Torture just doesn?t work on you does it...? Jason?s head was that of a bulls. Eve looked like she had been smacked around quite a bit. ?Mm~ No it does not.? She grinned at him.

Outside-
?I... I TOLD YOU!!! HE?S NOT DOING THAT!!!!!? Belle shouted cheeks blushing. Bolt, James and Rex were listening at the door to all the screams. *?He... he?s really... doing that...?* they all speak out loud. ?I TOLD YOU HE?S NOT!!!?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 15, 2008)

Waffle had been on Journey Island for a day. He sat there in a bar, drinking away his problem. But it was no use, it could swim.

"Hey everyone!" A man that just ran into the bar yelled, "The newspaper says Karry Island has been taken over by pirates. Everyone in the above city was killed.`The bar broke into chaos, "Quiet! It says who did it. The Caviler pirates second division." The bar broke into unrest again, "Hold on! According to this report, the citizens went to get "The Beast" for protection, but all they saw was it's dead body."

You've gotta been kidding. I could have been there. I could have stopped it...or if I didn't kill "The Beast"...I'm going back to kick their asses.

-Later at the docks-

I'm gonna get a boat, sail over there and kick their asses. Every single one of them. Damn assholes. Damn me for not being there. Some man stepped in front of Waffle, blocking his path. Move out of the way.

"Make me," Waffle was extremely pissed, so he punched the guy across the face as hard as he could. He didn't even budge, "Harder," he was whacked again, "He he he is that the best you got? Use any weapons if you have them," Waffle fired 10 darts ayt him, but they were all caught, "You'll never hit me with those."

Super Vortex!

"That might be a problem," the strange man speed blitzed Waffle and punched him as hard as he could. It sent him flying farther then the "The Beast" did. It knocked him out cold, "He's too weak for the Grand Line Especially since he picked a fight with The Caviler Pirates. He may match the second division commander. One on one anyways. I guess I'll help and kill the rest of them." This strange man sailed off to kill the second division.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2008)

Jason opened the cabin door and walked out. ?We?ll rest tonight and begin the charge tomorrow.? He nodded to all of them. Everyone just quickly looked inside. No one was there. ?Hey? What happened to the girl?? Bolt questioned. ?Do... you have a problem with her not being here?? Bolt shook his head

He looked down at his bull mask.?I wonder... I if I should make an attack that involves ramming horns into people...? He asks outloud. *?Um.. What?? *Everyone asks, Jason turns back to them. ?You should be glad... my true personality is coming out...? it seems that Jason was becoming more comfortable around his ?Crew? 

His true self is a goofy, lazy odd ball. But he can?t let that side out in front of people. Perhaps as he will be able to around these people? He just shrugged and walked back into the cabin, then went down into the captain?s bedroom

?Hey~ You going to keep me for yourself hmm~? She grinned, Eve was now untied and sitting on Jason?s bed. ?I might have some use for you. So I was considering keeping you around just a little longer.? Jason walked into the backroom and grabbed a mask.

?I can give you a mask if you do as i ask.? He threw a snake mask at her. ?A mask?  fafafafafafafa! That?s the offer your making me? Even captain dark offered a couple... hundred....thousand....? She slowly realized that. ?You gave up the information finally huh?? Jason smirked. ?That... was dirty.? Her eyes narrowed.

Aboard the Nonki-

?ANOTHER TWELVE HOURS!?? Joseph was rolling on the ground. ?I wannna goooo noooow...? The other marines ignored him. ?Hey do you ever sleep?? Paegun looked at them. ?Fodder don?t sleep.? This caused Joseph to shoot up. 

?That?s it! I?m playing shoot the bird and no one can stop me!? He tossed a rifle to Paegun. ?You can go first! Rules are simple. Choose a bird. Thats your job. Then we both shoot at it. First to kill it wins!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 15, 2008)

With the Little Tree Pirates:

James: The captain seems different, huh.
Bolt and Rex nod.
Belle: Yea, I've never seen him like that before.
Bolt: How would you know, we've been sailing together for a good while.
Belle: I can tell.
Bolt: Psh.
Rex: The little lady must have a good intuation.
He nods.
Bolt: Intuition?
Rex: Same thang.

James: What do you plan on doing, you gona' join the crew?
Belle: Well...
Bolt: A woman has no place on a pirate crew.
Belle: Hmph, what about your mother.
James looks to Rex.
James: She went there...
They glare at each other until Jason walks back out.
Jason: I got some information.

On the Nonki:

Paegun: That one!
The two men begin to open fire, the poor bird dodging for poor life. 
Eric: *sigh* What'll that accomplish.
They stop for a second.
Joseph: It's fun!
They continue to shoot.

Eric: Whatever you say.
He slouches down as they continue, however he feels the wind pick up.
Eric: Oh no...
The two fire off another round at the bird, however the wind sends some of the bullets back. The Marines look in fear as the bullets near them.
Eric: Chain Whip!
He turns his arm into a chain and catches the bullets inbetween the links.
The men sigh. 

*Joseph/Paegun: Sorry!*
They continue.
*Marines: You're gona' keep going!*
Eric sighs and tries to fall back asleep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 15, 2008)

Annie sits at the front of the Deadwood Saloon, she has gone through an entire bottle of West Blue Whiskey and she just spins around her shot glass aimlessly. The saloon owner, Joe, looks at her nervously and who can blame him after Annie had just sent five of the towns fastest guns, six feet under. 

Finally Joe speaks, "Who are you girl?"

She looks up at him and smiles, "The name's Annie," she replies and then she returns to spinning around her shot glass. 

"Those men that you killed were working for the Baxter Family...they won't take to kindly to what you just did."

Annie just shrugs her shoulders, "Screw 'em," she answers simply, "I'm here for just one person," she replies and she reaches into her satchel. Joe flinches slightly thinking that she's reaching for her revolvers but Annie waves him off. 

"Easy there fella....what do ya think I am a cold blooded killer?" she asks. 

"Yes," replies Joe very boldly. 

Annie chuckles at his response, "Good answer," and she pulls out a wanted poster from her bag and lays it on the table. Annie looks Joe dead in the eyes, "I'm lookin' for this guy," she says, "Recognize him?"

Joe does a double take when he sees the poster, "Oh hell no!" he exclaims, "What do you want messing with that guy."

"So you've seen him around then?" asks Annie, "Excellent...this won't take long then I suppose."

"You're crazy girl, that man has a 12 Million Bounty!" he exclaims, "And it would be twice as high if he didn't pay off the authorities."

"Good then I'll charge 'em interest when I drag back his dead body to the bounty office," she replies, "Now give me another bottle of that fine West Blue Whiskey." Annie stares at her youthful but tired looking face in the front mirror of the bar, "No rest for the wicked," she mutters.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2008)

?So, the guys name is Captain Dark?? Bolt asks, Jason nods. Then James, Bolt and Belle all put their hands on their chins. *?I think I?ve heard that name before.?* They speak in Unison. ?Oh? You want to be tellin us where you heard it from?? They all shrug. ?You?re helpin as much as a sheep dog in a glue factory.? 

Jason looked over at Rex. ?What does that even mean?? Rex looked back and struck a cool pose. ?I?m Irish. It doesn?t have to mean anything.? Everyone nodded. *?That?s a good point.?* Then they got down to business.

?What?s the plan?? Jason took out a map. ?Where do you keep getting those...? Bolt sweatdrops. ?I... have my ways.? He pointed to the main dock on the other end of the island. ?This is where Dark and his crew are.? he then traced a line with his finger.

?They are currently robbing the village. Something they do every week.? He makes another path. ?They can do this by paying off the marines.? Everyone but Rex looked disgusted. ?Damn marines.? James makes a fist.

?Freaking dirty cowards.? Bolt comments. ?That?s just wrong.? Belle shakes her head. ?Why didn?t I ever be thinkin of that?? They all stare at Rex for a moment. ?What? I be gettin in trouble with the marine quite a bit... never thought you could pay and then they be leavin you alone...? 

As Jason was about to continue a strange woman jumped on board. *?Where?s the booze!?* She cheered thinking there was a party going on. She then looked down seeing all the crew crouched over a map.* ?So... no booze I take it??*


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 15, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

The crew stared at the unknown woman for a moment, unsure of what exactly is going on.  It was silent.
Bolt: "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS SHIT!?  Do we have a freakin' sign somewhere saying "Come on board our ship, we don't mind intrusion"!?"
Anne: *So.... there really isn't any booze here?*
Rex: "Wait, there's no booze here?"
Jason: "Well, we still haven't properly gotten supplies."
Belle: "The last thing that should be on your mind is booze, with those injuries."
Rex: "A bit of alcohol cures all wounds."
Belle: "No.  It doesn't."
Rex: "Well that explains a lot..."
James: "Enough of this!"

He jumps forward and takes out his sword, pointing at the woman.
James: "Who are you?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2008)

?Now you be sure it doesn?t heal wounds?? Rex was leaning in towards Belle. ?Yes. Yes I am.? she sighed. ?Damned. I always thought the alcohol healed me. Maybe that?s why I be havin this scar then?? he showed a nasty looking scar on his back. ?HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET THAT!?? Belle shouted. ?I fought a tiger once.? He took a sip from a rum bottle. ?I won of course.? 

Anne sighed. *?I thought pirates would have Alchohal...*? She sat down and took out a cigarette. ?DON?T GET COMFORTABLE DAMN IT!!!? Bolt shouted. ?Need a light?? Jason had a lighter held for her. ?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?? Bolt shouts once more.

?What? She looked like she needed a light...? He was quickly grabbed up by his self proclaimed first mate. ?Look look, you can?t just let these people join the crew! We don?t even know them!? He then looked back at everyone. Then huddled back with Jason.

?You gotta go through trials with people before you can form a bond! You gotta have a bond before you become nakama! You got that?? Jason scratched his head. ?Did you join before we-? He was cut off. ?THAT?S NOT IMPORTANT DAMN IT!!!!? 

?So, Who are you?? James asked, blade drawn. ?*Just a women looking for some booze.? *she let out a ring of smoke shaped like a heart. *?I could also use a lift, I?ve been drifting for so long now.? *Rex looked her over. ?I say we let her join.? Bolt walked over and smacked him upside the head. ?Who the hell made you captain!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 15, 2008)

James: I have to agree with Beanie Boy on this one, all we know about her is that she broke into our ship...
Rex: And she wants a drank.
James: And she wants a drink.
Jason: And she wants a ride.
James: Ok, we get it! 

Belle: A name would be a good start.
*Anne: The names Anne Dieu-Le-Veut.*
Rex: Anne Dieu-What?
*Anne: Le Veut.*
Rex: Lets just stick wit Anne, if ya don't mind, seein how ya name gives me a killer head ache.
*Anne: That's fine.*

Bolt: We can't just like this girl bust into our ship and join us! I say we have them fight each other, the winner gets to stay...
James: Yea, lets do it...
Bolt: You have to do it too!
James: What? I already beat you!
Bolt: What!
He draws his sai, the two push their blades against each other.

Belle: Enough you two!
*Anne: They always like this?*
Rex: Wudnt no mah dear, haven't been here much longer than yourself, but it sure is fun.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 15, 2008)

-Aboard the Ship-

Bolt: "Everyone needs to shut up!  Only the captain can make that decision!"
Rex: "And she's quite the looker."
Bolt: "THAT SHOULDN'T AFFECT OUR CHOICE!"
Jason: "But I agr-"
Bolt: "Shut up!  You don't know how to make decisions, so I'm going to help you!"
He goes back into a huddle with Jason.

Rex: "What are they doing?"
Belle: "Chris likes to think he's in control when he clearly isn't."
Rex: "He's an odd one he is."
Belle: "Tell me about it."

James: "A lift?  Well, thats really the captain's decision to make."
He turns around and sees Bolt and Jason in a huddle.
James: "This may take a while though..."
Anne: *"No need to rush.  I have time to kill."*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2008)

Jason and Bolt huddled. ?Look, we?re not having all these people join.? Jason scratched his head. ?Well I already said Rex could...? Bolt looked back at Rex. ?Well... he is kinda cool... I guess he can stay...? they got back in the huddle. ?But that monkey guy and the two girls are out.? Jason looked at Bolt. ?But then who will cook.? He knew exactly how to manipulate him in this situation. ?D..damn it...? He looked back. ?Fine Belle can stay.?

?Cleaning?? Bolt cringed again. ?All right! Anne can stay too.? And for the clincher. ?And who will we make do all the other stuff we don?t want to do?? At this point Bolt?s eye was twitching and he didn?t want to speak the next sentence. ?FINE! YOU CAN ALL STAY!!!? he stormed off to the boys cabin.

"How did you do that?" Belle asked. "Manipulation." he then tossed James a mop. "If you want to stay. you have to swab the deck." He then went into the cabin and opened the hatch to the Captain's bedroom.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 15, 2008)

James storms out of the room with the mop in hand.

James: Forget that!
He smashes the mop in two and throws it over board.
James: How dare those punks disrespect the Red Monkey! I should kill them both right now for that!

He climbs up to the crows nest. 
James: I'm going to sleep!
He somehow falls asleep right after yelling angrily.

Dream Time-

A young Red haired boy and a brown haired boy play in the fields.
Red Haired Boy: Got yah! 
He says as he tags the other one.
Brown Haired Boy: You just got lucky! 
Red Haired Boy: Well now that your it you'll never catch me! 
He runs and climbs up into a high tree.
Brown Haired Boy: No fair, I'm no good at climbing trees!
Red Haired Boy: You'll never defeat me!

A woman comes out and calls to the two.
Woman: Boys, come on it, a ship has arrived.
Red Haired Boy: You think it's dad!
Woman: I don't think so, it doesn't have his flag.
Red Haired Boy: Then who could it be? 
Woman: I'm not sure, lets go see.

They walk over to the dock and a group of men walk off. The entire town is watching, not sure what they want. A man gets everyones attention and begins to speak.

Man: Hello good people of Forsyth Island, we'll will be taking over your island today.
He says with a large grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 15, 2008)

V is blasted backwards by the First Mate's hammer blow. He hits the railing with tremendous impact and flips over. Pain blasts through V's head and he sees stars and as he tumbles over towards the water, he blindly stabs forward with his knife, embedding it into the hull. V hangs limply from one arm his neck and right hip searing with pain.

The grinning one eyed face of the Pirate leans over the railing. "Oi need a hand there brother?" he asks and then he laughs. He slowly points towards  his empty eye socket, "Remember this? Because I certainly do..." he asks, "You took my eye after that bastard Doctor blew up the Prison Ship and ran away." 

V's eyes widen in shock and he forgets that his life is literally hanging on a knife's edge, "The Doctor!?" he exclaims, "Do you know where he ran off to?"

The First Mate laughs and shrugs, "Now how the fuck should I know that?" he says, "But you got more pressing concerns now mate...you know what they say, an eye for an eye and all that jazz," and he slowly raises his war hammer high into the air while V hangs helplessly....

_Is this it?_ he thinks. 

Suddenly a loud bellow as if from some giant monster fills the air. The Pirate stops his hammer mid motion and looks over to _The Minotaur_ and sees the huge Monster form of Taurus collapse to the deck. "Holy shit, they got the Captain!" he exclaims. 

"You're next!" exclaims V and he grabs a silver knife out of his holster and throws at the Pirates neck. It hits dead on at his throat and he drops his War Hammer. The Pirate clutches his throat, making sudden gurgling noises and he collapses backwards. 

V climbs as fast as he can over the railing but his progress is slow due to his injuries. He tumbles over the railing and hits the deck, then he limps over to the Pirate, who spasms on deck. V kneels over the man and grins, "I'm going to save you..." he says and he puts his index finger to his lips, "Shhh..." 

The Pirate looks up at him horrified, as V takes out another knife and slowly digs it into his remaining eye. V covers the mans mouth so as to muffle his screams. 

"Tell me everything you know about the Doctor who experimented on me?" he says quietly and then he digs his knife even deeper into the man's eye socket. 

5 minutes later an exhausted, heavily wounded, but more importantly a satisified V limps aboard *The Dark Justice*. Dead Marines and Pirates lay everywhere and the ship is damaged. He sees Colt sitting on a Pirates body smoking one of Garrick's cigars and Garrick slowly getting to his feet. 

The two Marines look almost as bad as V, Garrick shakes his head and then he kicks the inert body of Taurus. "Damn straight..." he says. 

*"Ahhh...smoking is good,"* repeats Colt. 

"Aww shut the fuck up..." mutters Garrick, "Good jobs all around, next time lets make it bloodier," he says, "Though less blood from us."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2008)

"So. What are you going to do with me." Eve laid back on Jason's bed. "Don't know yet." He hopped off the ladder leading up to the cabin. "Ooh~ are you going to sleep in the same bed with your captive? Daring isn't it?" She smirked. "I liked you better silent." Jason sighed.

"Shut it." She responded. "You can take the bed. a second one pulls out from the bottom." He opened the dresser and checked on the egg. "Still doing fine." he thought to himself. "You trust me enough to sleep in the same room hmm~?" She teased him again. "of course not. I'll tie you up first." 

Open Sea- 11 hours till the arrival at Falgo Island-

Joseph, Eric and Paegun were outside sleeping on deck. Joseph and Paegun because one of the bullets ended up hitting Ensign Jabers and he had to have his arm bandaged. Eric becase, There was just no room left in the Cabins.

"This sucks." Eric speaks out. "*No one cares."* Paegun and Joseph respond. "I'm on a ship of failures, where no one has even seen the Lt.'s face!" WHAM a shoe hit him. "*No one cares." *The two speak out again.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 16, 2008)

-On Deck-

Rex sits near the bow of the ship tuning his guitar.  Bolt and Jason remain in their respective rooms, James is sleeping on the crows nest, and Anne lays down above the cabin looking up at the sky.  Belle stands there, watching Rex.

Belle: "_You know, he's kinda sexy..."_ she thinks to her self.
She walks over to talk to him.
Belle: "Hi there."
Rex: "Hey."
Belle: "So, you're a musician?"
Rex: "Yep, and lovin' it."
Belle: "Nice guitar you've got there."
Rex: "Ain't she a beaut?"
Belle reaches over to touch it, but he slaps her hand away.
Rex: "OI!  No touching without asking first.  She's my pride and joy."
Belle: "Oh, sorry.  How about you play me a song?"
Rex: "A song,eh?   Here's one I tink you might like.
Belle: "OK."

He begins playing as Belle watches.  About 5 minutes later, he reaches the end of the lyrics.
Belle: "Wow, you're really good."
Rex: "Wait for it, its time for the solos."

-6 minutes later-
Belle: "Thats nice and all-"
Rex: "Oi!  I'm not finished yet!"
He continues soloing.

-12 minutes later-
Belle: "Well, I should probably go and do something..."
He ignores her, still continuing to shred on his guitar.  
Belle: "Ok.... nice talking to you."
No response.
Belle: "This guy is a bit too into his music." she thinks to herself.

At that moment, cabin door bursts open.
Bolt: "WILL YOU SHUT UP ALREADY!"
Rex: "What are you on about, lad?"
He continues playing.
Bolt: "You've been playing for nearly half an hour, and I've been trying to sleep."
Rex: "You can't stop teh music, mate."
Bolt: "Oh, I'll stop it."

He charges forward with his sai, and begins picking a fight with Rex.  They continue doing this for quite some time.
Belle: "Those 2 are such egomaniacs."
At that moment, James jumps down from the crows nest.
James: "HOW DARE YOU TWO WAKE UP THE GREAT RED MONKEY!"
And he joins in the fight.
Belle: "Make that 3..."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2008)

Eve, Currently tied up to the bed. listens to the noise above. "this.. is not... what i had in mind." She grumbles. Jason is laying below, passed out. "Shouldn't he be stopping them..." Though, Seeing him sleeping like that made her blush a little bit.

"D...damn it!" She shook her head. "Now what the hell am i supposed to do..." Eve sighed and tried to get some sleep. Anything was better then working for dark anyway.

On deck-

"I BE HAVIN THE RIGHT TA PLAY!!!" He slammed his guitar into James' face. "YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO SHUT UP!" Bolt kicked Rex in the stomach. "YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO BOW DOWN!" James kicked Bolt's shin.* "You all have the right to kiss my boots!" *Anne decided to join in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 16, 2008)

After several days of sailing, *The Dark Justice* and _The Ravager_ cruise into Marine Base G12. The huge Marine Fortress is built around a natural rock formation in the shape of a ring. Two large steel doors standing 40 feet high slowly retract and slide open into the rocks and the Marine ships pass through the high rock walls.

Garrick stands at the bow alongside V, smoking a cigar still bearing bruises and scars from his battle with the Pirates. He looks up admiringly at the large Marine Fortress. “Boy what I would give to command a place like this,” he says, “I could do a lot of damage with this kind of firepower.”

He looks over at V, “Since you killed my last two first Officers I'm going to have find some replacements,” he says, “And please try and not kill them so quickly this time...”

V just shrugs, “They were bad Marines.” Garrick has no clue what V is thinking with that crazyass mask on and it annoys him. 

Both ships dock in the central docking ring. Dozens of other Marine ships are docked as well including a huge Buster Call Warship.  Garrick arches his eyebrow when he sees the large ship, “Hmm...I wonder if there's a Vice Admiral here?” he asks aloud. Garrick and V escort Taurus off the ship, they have him secured with Marine issue Seastone handcuffs. As they walk along the dock, joined by Colt, Garrick keeps kicking Taurus in the shins and smacking him the head. 

“Gyahahahaha!” he laughs, “How's it feel bigshot, to be done in by the hero of the Marines?” he asks proudly. 

A drained Taurus simply glares at him, “I'm gonna gore you to death mark my words.”

“We should just kill him...” remarks V. 

Garrick shakes his head, “Its more impressive to the brass when you can bring in high level criminals alive,” he answers, “Let him rot in Impel Down.” As they reach the central command building, Garrick sees a group of high ranking officers, ranging from Commander all the way to Captain. 

Garrick grins and nudges Colt in the shoulder, “Watch how a pro does it,” and he picks up Taurus and throws him to the ground. 

“SEE WHAT REAL CHAMPIONS OF JUSTICE CAN DO!!!!” he exclaims, "THIS 18 MILLION BERI PIRATE WAS NO MATCH FOR ME!" he says. Colt coughs very loudly but Garrick ignores him but then he coughs again even louder. Garrick rolls his eyes,  "PLUS I HAD SOME HELP!"  

The officers look over at Garrick as if he's a lunatic and then ignore him and return to their conversation as if he's beneath them.

*“That was very impressive...”* says Colt sarcastically. 

“Aw shut up!” yells Garrick in a foul mood, "Stupid Marine pansies wouldn't know Justice if it kicked them in the ass," and they head inside to hand over Taurus and give their status report.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2008)

Rek Du Mortis sighs as the Windy Dirge enters a marine base. "Why are they trying to kill us?" He wondered as Jun dispatched incoming marines with ease. "I believe it has something to do with us  destroying an auction house." Jun said. "And I sunk a ship while on my break, sir." Ruru added while giving Jun a tall glass of lemon juice. "Many thanks." Jun said while defeating another slew of marines with ease. "How come I never get to fight!" Matyr whined. "Well, if you want to so badly, go take down some marine base or something." Rek suggested.

Matyr gleamed. "Great idea!" Matyr went inside and took out a giant cannon from the armory. It was smaller, more streamlined, and had a hole behind it for loading ammunition. A gun trigger was attached to its bottom, and an arm-like mechanism was attached by the left side of the hole behind the cannon. "Is that one of those failed experiments on portable siege weaponry that marine research was talking about?" Matyr loaded a cylindrical tube behind the weapon. "I fixed it." Matyr placed the weapon on his shoulder, kneeling on the ground to get balance. "Okay! Tenryuubito super mini cannon, armed!" The young tenryuubito was unable to hold his excitement. "Fire!" He yelled, as the cylinder loaded into the cannon was hit by the arm attachment, releasing a large amount of energy that propelled the cylinder straight into the marine base. Seconds later the cylinder exploded, releasing hundreds of small pellets, which exploded themselves.

"Woohoo! It worked! Take us closer to the base, Ruru, I want to see the effects close hand!" Matyr yelled with triumph. The marine base was not destroyed by the explosion. However, the area of effect that the cylinder had was large enough to cause damage throught the entire base. "Hey, you, captain guy!" Matyr yelled to an injured marine coming out from the rubble of   his office. "Why you dirty pirates! This isn't how you treat the protectors of the world!' The captain yelled proudly. "Well, that's not how you speak to the *creators* of this world, the Tenryuubito!' The captain laughed. "You, a tenryubiito!? Those spoiled buffoons never come out of Marieoja!" Rek was not amused by his words. "Really?" The marine captain's coat started to harden, and double in weight. "What the hell is happening!?" He trembled, as he lost the ability to move. "Look at this." Rek held up a beautiful parchment  in front of the captain.

The captain froze in fear as he remembered a memo from Marine HQ. " 2 tenryuubito are in the blue seas. They have with them a letter of marque, which will be a parhcment gilded in gold and has the insignia of the marines and the WG. If you see these people, cater to their every whim." The captain immediately bowed down to Rek and Matyr, but that was easy enough considering he couldn't get up. "Please forgive me! Whatever it is you need, I will give it to you, my lord!" Rek snickered. "Just take us to the silver dendenmushi in this base so I can contact Marieoja." The marine trembled even more. "Forgive me, my lord! We do not have a dendenmushi here!" Rek sighed. "Then where is the nearest base that has?" He asked. 

"Marine base G-12 should have one...."  Rek smiled. "Thank you. Alright, we're going to G-12."   As Rek's crew returned to the Windy Dirge, he turned the captain, still on the floor. "Oh, yes, and I need to know if there's any rare relics nearby. I must have it." The marine slowly tried to get up, but could not. "There's a pirate by the name of Anne with a beautiful sword that looks kinda ancient, my lord." Rek smiled. He clapped his hands, and the marine's clothing became cotton once more. "Thank you. Oh, and please don't bother removing our bounties. In fact, unless I show my letter of marque, treat us like any other pirate." The marine wondered why Rek requested that. "Why, my lord?" Rek gave him a nonchalant look. "Because I want to, marine."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2008)

After a few hours?
*
?Zzzz?* Bolt, James, Rex and Anne had all passed out from fighting. ?Idiots.? Belle sighed and made her way into the cabin, taking a door on the left. ?I?ll sleep here.? She walked down some steps and lay down in a comfortable bed. ?This is nice.? she thought to herself slowly drifting off.

Sleepy world?

Eve?s Dream, It?s a dark world. Chaos is the only term to describe the feeling. ?Dark...? a little girl with white hair clings to her own legs. ?Why?s it so dark...? She asks herself. Figures of blackness slowly surround her. They grab a hold of her and start to drag her away. ?Where are you taking me! Let me go! Who are you!?? The young Eve struggles to get away. ?Put her down.? A voice speaks out. ?GROAH!? One of the figures shouts. It was sliced down and fizzled out into nothingness. ?W..wha...?? The young girl looks around confused. ?Didn?t you listen?? That same voice. 

SLASH! Another beast is taken down, Then another. Soon their screams all fade away and only Eve is left standing alone. ?Who... who did that?? She asks. ?Don?t worry.? She turns around, There is a man.. With the head of a bull!? ?You, Will be fine now.? The bull headed man smiles. ?GUH!? Eve wakes up with a jolt. ?What... the hell was that...?? She looks down at Jason once more. ?Lazy bastard.... untie me already... I can see the sun....?


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 16, 2008)

The 3 marines walk inside, the 2 with cigars and one with the strange mask.
In that room there were many marines of every rank and there were some others in a similar situation as Garrick,V and Colt.
The officers were having a conversation.
*"Hey dudes, who are those 4 men there?"* Colt looks 4 marines that were sitting near a big window.
"I don't know but I don't like them" Garrick says in rage.
V glances at them and whispers "They may be like us"

An old man from the officers stands up and walks towards the 4 marines aat the window.He looks at them carefully and then touches them slowly....
"All the four of you are quite strong men, you deserve something" 
The old man had spoken and the other officers started filling some papers.
"Damn, lucky guys...." Colt thinks as the old man with the marine suit walks towards them now.
"I see that you captured that criminal.Good Job!!We will see what we can do for you" 
But suddenly the old man felt something streng and turned back.He closed his eyes and walked closer to them.He started touching them too, all of them.
"What is going on??" The old man thinks...

"Hey hey...what are you doing?" Garrick says to him
The 4 marines look at them too and wait...

"Y...you.......are even stronger than those 4"

The officers turned and looked at them immedietly.

The other 4 marines yelled *" WHAT??"*

.............


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 16, 2008)

-On Deck-

Bolt, Rex, James and Anne were sleeping on various parts of the deck, exhausted from their fight yesterday.  Belle wakes up and stretches.  She looks up at the sky.
Belle: "Looks like its going to be a beautiful day."
She notices Bolt passed out and walks over to him. 

She nudges him in the face with her foot.
Bolt: "Ungh... cut it out...." he responds in a daze, gently pushing her foot away.
She nudges again slightly harder.
Bolt: "Umf... I said stop it, I'm sleeping..." he pushes her foot away again. 
Finally, Belle is fed up and pushes against his face, nearly stomping on it.
Belle: "Wake up will ya!  I need to check your how you're eyes are doing!"
He grabs her leg and lifts it up slightly.
Bolt: "God dammit, I was sleeping."
He opens eyes and looks up at Belle from his angle.
Bolt: "Hmmmm, interesting angle."
Belle: "!?"
She blushes, and then knees him in the stomach.
Bolt: "OUFF!"
She then grabs his head, and examines his eyes again.
Belle: "It seems to have healed up nicely."
Bolt: "Owwwww, my stomach..."
Belle: "You'll live."
She pushes his head back against the deck, and walks back into the kitchen to make herself some breakfast. 
Bolt: "Bitch." he mutters to himself under his breath.  "Might as well get something to eat too now that I'm awake..."
He gets up, dusts himself off and walks into the kitchen as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2008)

"urgh... whats with all the racket." Rex grabbed his head and slowly sat up. "Feels like a gang be doin a jig on me brain." He quickly grabbed a bottle of Rum and began to drink. "Hair of the dog." He laughed to himself. "Best be gettin some breakie."  The musician made his way down into the kitchen. 

"Oh? It seems you be havin the same idea... or perhaps i be gettin the wrong impression..." Belle was currently holding a knife to Bolt's neck. "Take it back you womenizing pig." Bolt had his hands up. "Fine.. YOU'RE place is not the kitchen."  she lowered the knife. "I don't like the tone but that's good enough." and went back to her buisiness.

Bolt laughed. "Well you're place really isn't the kitchen, last time you cooked i was-" WHAM a pan hit him. "You should have stopped while you were ahead lad.... dorerererereme!" He helped the boy up and sat down next to him. "So what you be makin for breakfast lassy?" Belle turned back with fire in her eyes.

"You can make your own." Her voice sounded nearly demonic. "Right! i'll be makin me own breakie.. i got it lassy..." He was hiding behind the table, eyes just above it. Suddenly a secret door opens in the wall. *"What the hell?"* Jason walks out and closes the door behind him.

"When the hell did you add that!?" Bolt questioned. "It was always there. i just didn't use it." He then walked over to the fridge, grabbed a ham and walked back through the secret door. "I gotta try that." Bolt attempted it.. and failed.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 16, 2008)

The chamber was dark but the fear on the Adjutant?s face was clear, for he just gave very powerful men a message that did not please them ?Explain disappeared? came a voice from one end of the dark room. The room was for the committee of research and development, despite the name it was a powerful off shoot of the council of kings, It was a mix of national representative , naval officers and scholars. These men controlled the ongoing development of the world governments technological base, a position that the members use to their own benefit.

?Records state that he retired to bed at 20 hundred and when guards went to rise him, he was gone, further checks showed that Hawkin?s entire team have also disappeared, three physicists, an engineer and two chemists, six people total? was the officers reply

?dismissed? was the only reply, the officer left as fast as he could. The speaker turned to the rest of committee ?This is unprecedented!?

?This could our downfall, if the world government finds him-? started to say an officer.

?Then we will say he escaped, and nothing of our plans!? replied a diplomat.

?That?s not what I?m talking- they may find out about the mans research and actually use the device, after forcing him to make one? said the officer, his face dour.

?But that is!? replied the diplomat

?unthinkable, but a risk that must be taken, the world government would use this as idly as a buster call, but pirates? a noble paused as he thought about how to continue the rebuttal, so far the power of the device was theoretical, only on paper could its power be seen ?Pirates, would not be so restrained, we must label the man a pirate and have him captured at all costs!?

Their was a faint chuckle and everyone turned toward the chairmen, and he spoke.   

?If the radiance of a thousand suns
    were to burst into the sky,
    that would be like
    the splendor of the Mighty One?
    I am become Death, the shatterer of Worlds?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 16, 2008)

De and his crew was on a spring island. All of the crew but Henry Brimmer was in a bar. De was eating and drinking with no end. Melissa was trying to keep-up. So was Tew. Ali was just sipping on a beer. Henry stormed in.

"They're here!"

"Who's they?" Melissa asked.

"The head division of the Caviler pirates!"

Oh yeah. Them. That one guy who could make clones of himself was the only threat really. Their captain isn't too tough. Nor is their crew. Go and snipe all of them and leave the captain to me.

-Hours later-

"I had no idea that you are this strong...I...didn't have a chance. Please spare me." The captain of the Caviler pirates pleaded.

Get a boat and get the hell out of here. For someone who tried to take-over my home town a long time ago, you're lucky I don't kill you.

"Thank you." He ran off.

"Now what captain?" Tew asked.

What do you mean now what? You have ambition, don't you? Let's follow it. Or we can go on a hunt for the mythical Onigiri-robot. Your choice.

"The first option sounds good."

-With Waffle-

Waffle was leaned back in a chair, arms crossed, legs up on a table in a bar as a man walked in.

Considering you're the only survivor, you must be "him."

The man had brown hair. He sported a blue vest, and khaki pants.

"Yup. You can't beat me though. I have allies." The dwarf that he fought earlier walked in. Waffle was in shock, "You like him? There's more," The third division commander walked in," and more," The Beast barged in and roared, "and more," Henry Brimmer and Ali Drago, came in, "Getting scared yet?" De came in. Also the man that stopped Waffle from sailing over before. A true face of terror was painted on Waffle's face.

How am I supposed to win?

"You don't." The man in the blue vest said smugly as he smiled, "Yaaaah hahahahaha!" The man laughed.

Waffle woke-up sweating in the place he was before.

It was a dream...


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 16, 2008)

*"What? You want to see who is stronger? Huh? Is that it?"* Garrick grabbed Colt by the back of his collar as he ran forward.  "Stop.  We just got into a major fight.  You two are in bad shape.  If anyone's gonna fight, it's gonna be me! GYAHAHAHAHAHA!" "Wait!" the old man said.  "After the two of you collect your bounty, I have a proposition to make."  Garrick the other marines a nasty grin, pushed them aside and gave the tied up body of Taurus to the old man.  The old man fingered out some bills and handed them Garrick.  Garrick opened up a suitcase and dumped the money in as two massive marines dragged Taurus away.  "Now, let me tell you about the proposition..." the old man began.   

"Near this base, there is an island known as Crete.  It is friendly with the World Government, but the task you will do will strengthen relations.  The king of island, Minos, is holding a competition for anyone who wants to join, marines, bounty hunters and even pirates.  There will be sports, fighting and even mind games.  You compete in groups of three against other teams.  The winning team will receive a large sum of money from King Minos.  Minos is hosting these games because he wants a powerful team who can complete a difficult task for him.  You will also receive a reward from the World Government for strengthening the relationships between us, and you will be allowed to cash in on any pirates you defeat during the games.  It will be a chance to show which of the two of you groups are the stronger, along with a chance to make a lot of money.  You can sign up on this sheet.  Are you up for it?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 16, 2008)

Garrick looks the old man up and down, "Games!?" he exclaims, "Strengthen relations!?" He says these words as if they are anathema to him. "I didn't come all the way to the frickin' Grand Line to play any games and play ambassador, I came here to kill some Pirates!"

The old man chuckles and peers at Garrick, "Ah I see, you're one of those kind of Marines," he responds, "The one's who think that punishing all evil is our only job."

Garrick gives the old man a look of obviousness, "Uh yeah no shit, we're Marines, the only thing we should be doing is punishing evil not play little games."

The old man sighs and then shakes his head, "Alright then, oh well and I was hoping to give out a promotion to the Marine Crew that succeeded...." he says with regret. 

Suddenly Garrick's ears twitch, "Promotion!?" and he appears in front of the old Marine like a flash, "Where's that sign up sheet again?"

The old Marine chuckles, "Oh so you're also that kind of Marine too I see."

Garrick shrugs, "Anything for Justice...." he replies. He, Colt, and V sign up, and are given all the available intell on the island and any potential obstacles. They stride out of the office.

Garrick looks over at V, "I'm gonna find some officers to replace the ones that *you* killed, prep the ship. we'll be sailing to Minos within the hour."


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 16, 2008)

"They didn't have the strength to be a marine on the Grand Line.  You need a loyal dog, someone who will follow every order unquestioningly to the letter.  These officers lacked that.  They were too merciful, to rebellious.  I hope you understand that.  I have some business to take care of here as well. After I'm done, I'll take care of the ship." 

V turned and walked off.  The pirate's information had been quite useful.  The man he was looking for shouldn't be that hard to find.  He asked around, and discovered he usually hung out by the shooting range.  Brushing past grinning chore boys and chortling marines, he arrived in the shooting yard.  He saw a tall man with a black jacket firing a rifle at some targets.  He walked over and tapped him on the shoulder after he hit a shot directly in the center of a target.  "May I help you?" the man asked.  "Hello, Krillon.  It's been a while." 

"W-what? Do I know you?" "No... But I have a feeling we'll meet later on.  It was good seeing you here." V turned and walked out of the shooting range.  Some heads needed to be placed in closets.  "Huh.. Strange guy." Krillon went back to shooting targets.     

After V finished with the marines, he headed on to the ship and got everything ready.  He saw Colt had gotten the *Ravager* into position as well.  "We only need to wait for Garrick to return, then its time to slaughter some pirates."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 16, 2008)

Garrick strides towards the Administration Building. He passes through the huge brass double doors and walks over to the Personnel Department. As he enters the office he see a pretty female Marine sitting behind a desk. She wears a Marine cap over her head, behind it a red ponytail sticks out and her eyes are bright green, many freckles dot her face. Garrick stops in front of the desk and she salutes at him. 

"How can I help you Lieutenant?" she asks.

"I've lost two dozen men in our last sortie with Pirates and I need some qualified replacements," he replies, "And not any namby pamby losers either, I'm talkin' about some rough and tough Marines who can handle themselves in a fight."

She sighs, "Well sir we're pretty stretched thin at the moment what with the recent events in the New World and other goings on...so I'm afraid all you can get at the moment are academy graduates."

Garrick shakes his head in annoyance and frustration, "Are you kidding me!? Listen...uh whats you name?"

"Ensign Beverly Clemens, sir," she replies. 

"Right...well listen here Ensign Clemens, I don't know if you heard of me but I'm a rising star within the Marines and I need only champions of Justice on my crew not some fodder!" he exclaims. 

She shrugs, "I'll see what I can do for you...please wait right here while I bring you a personnel list," and she points at a row of chairs in the corner. Clemens gets up and walks towards another room.

Garrick sits down and crosses his arms, "No more fodder," he mumbles.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2008)

Kitchen Little Tree pirates ship- 

?This cola needs more sugar...? James looks at his bottle. ?That be cola mate... it?s 90% sugar...? Rex blinked from behind his glasses. ?*Where?s the booze??* Anne was searching high and low in the kitchen. ?Why did I agree to this...? Bolt?s head was on the counter. ?I?m not making anyone else's breakfast.? Belle finished her meal and began washing her dishes.

?Hey, Where?s Jason and that chick?? James was pouring sugar into his soda. ?They are in his room still.? Bolt comments. This prompted everyone to quickly listen in on the wall trying to see if they could hear anything going on. ?Yeah, No point stopping them.? Belle sighed.

Jason?s room-

?How are your wrists?? He took a bite from the ham. ?They're fine." Eve rubbed her wrists Jason had just untied her. ?Where?s my spear?? She looked around the room. ?I put it in the Cabin above.? He pointed up. ?Are you going to give it back to me?? She started flexing her fingers.

?If you do as your told.? WHAM, Eve threw a punch at Jason, Which was blocked by his open palm right in front of his face. ?You should eat more protein and carbs.? SMACK, the other hand slapped his face. ?Ow....? He rubbed his cheek. 

?Mine now.? She grabbed the ham and began to eat. ?That?s not very nice.? Jason?s cheek was bright red. ?But I?m not that hungry anyway.? He stretched and walked over to his secret door. *ahem* he cleared his throat then. BADUM DADADADA! He pounded on the wall.* ?AH!!?* Screams came from the other side. 

?EVERYONE ON DECK! WE?RE GOING TO PREPARE OUT ASSAULT ON THE NIGHT PIRATES AND THE MARINE BASE! I NEED ALL THE INFORMATION YOU THREE GOT LAST NIGHT GOT IT!?  Jason climbed up the ladder to the cabin and looked back at Eve. "You coming?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 16, 2008)

Garrick walks out of the Personnel Office with 24 dossiers of the new Marines that would be joining him, "Bah! Fodder all of them!" he exclaims, "They would never dare give the great Admiral Akainu useless subordinates like this!"

"Well clearly you are not Admiral Akainu..." replies a female voice behind him. Garrick spins around ready to thrash this bold idiot who dares mock him but then he sees that its Clemens and she has a backpack on. 

Garrick stares at her in surprise, "Where the hell are you going?"

"I'm your new first officer..." she replies and casually walks past him, "Your ship is called _The Dark Justice_ right?"

Garrick just stands there slack jawed, "Hey who the fuck said that you can join my crew?" he stammers. 

"You said you were looking for killers, well you just found yourself another one..." and her eyes glow brilliantly for a second then dim. "What are you waiting for?" she asks him, "You wanna go punish the evil and all that jazz? Or do you just wanna stand there gaping at me?"

Garrick chuckles and in any other circumstance he would lop her head off with one punch but her boldness intrigues him, "Aw what the hell, you've got to be better then these flunkies at least," he says while holding up the personnel dossiers. 

"You have no idea sir..." she replies. 

10 minutes later, Garrick walks at the head of a column of over two dozen Marines, most of them fresh faced new recruits. They walk towards *The Dark Justice*.

"What took you so long?" asks V from the railing. 

"Getting these rooks," he replies, "And try not to kill them so quickly this time!"
 
Many of the Marines look at each other nervously after hearing this comment, as if regretting taking this assignment. Behind Garrick, Clemens just chuckles and looks over at them, "So you wanted to be Marines huh?" she asks them, "See the world....get killed by your own commanding officer...that part sure wasn't in the sales pitch."


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 16, 2008)

-In the Kitchen-

Bolt was writing in pain on the floor, holding his head.
Bolt: "MY EARS!"
WHACK!
Belle kicked him in the stomach, causing him even more pain.
Bolt: "Why?..." he helplessly asks.
Belle: "All you ever do is get yourself hurt.  First your eyes now your ears."
James: "She _did_ just kick him in the stomach..." he whispers to Rex.
Rex: "Some doctor she is."
Belle: "WHAT THE HELL DID YOU JUST SAY!?" She almost dwarfs the two with her anger.
Both: *"N-nothing!"*
Belle: "Thats what I thought."
Bolt: "SO MUCH PAIN!"
WHAM!
Anne had walked over to Bolt, and also kicks Bolt in the stomach.
Bolt: "Why?..."
Anne: *"Everyone seems to be doing it."*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2008)

Cabin of the Little tree pirate?s ship-

?Are we ever going to name this thing?? Jason shrugged. ?It?s bad luck to rename a ship.? Bolt nodded. ?But its never been named so its not bad luck.? Eve?s eye slowly began to twitch. ?SHUT UP!? she smacked Jason and Bolt. ?If you?re going to discuss how to take down Dark do it!? She let out a grunt and sat down. Arms crossed. 

?Hey...? James leaned into Rex. ?What is she still doing here??  Rex shrugged. ?I dunno.? Everyone just looked on, slightly confused. ?WHAT THE HELL IS SHE STILL DOING HERE!?? Bolt had a large lump on his head. ?AND WHY IS SHE UNTIED!?? He asked a second question.

?Shut up.? Eve smacked him again. ?I like her.? Belle smiled. ?Right. So here?s the plan.? Jason took out a map. ?YOU DIDN?T ANSWER-? WHAM a third smack. ?The plan is plan. We destroy the ship.? He then folded up the map and walked off.* ?THAT WASN?T A PLAN AT ALL!!!? *everyone shouts.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 16, 2008)

-In the Cabin-

Bolt stands up and puts his hands behind his head.
Bolt: "Well what can you do."
He begins to walk out.
Bolt: "I'm taking a nap."
A woman's leg blocks the door.
Anne: *"I don't think so."*
Bolt: "And why is that?"
Anne: *"Captain says we gonna fight, so we're gonna fight."*
Bolt: "Meh."
He turns around and looks at everyone at the table.
Bolt: "A bunch of freeloaders."
Rex: "Ain't tat a bit harsh mate?"
James: "OI! I...I... actually, he's right."

Bolt then looks at Eve.
Bolt: "And whats your story?  You and Jay do a lil' something while you two were locked up?"
She stands up and goes face to face with Bolt.
Eve: "And what if we did?"
Bolt: "W-whoa.  You're tall, like, freakishly tall."
SLAP!
Bolt lies face down on the floor... again.
Belle: "You are such an idiot."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2008)

Jason looks at his chest. "I have 3 strength, 5 memory and 2 speed left." He nodded to himself. "I don't know what the new one does though... I should try and avoid using that one until i am certain." He sighed to himself. "Well then time to attack some pirates!" Jay hopped over and landed on the dock. Then made his way into the town. 

----

"INVADE THE CITY I DON'T CARE WHAT THOSE DAMNED MARINES SAY KILL ANYONE YOU SEE!!!" Dark was rather pissed off at the recent events and had no patience for anything anymore. "But sir.." WHAM! the man who questioned dark was knocked into the sea. "I SAID INVADE YOU DAMNED BASTARDS!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 17, 2008)

_*The Dark Justice*_ and _*The Ravager*_ sail away from Marine Fortress G12 towards the island of Minos. To Garrick's immense displeasure 5 other Marine ships also follow their course bound for Minos.

Garrick has called a meeting in his office regarding the upcoming mission. V, Colt and Clemens sit around a conference table. 

Colt looks over at Clemens and smiles, *"My names Lt. Colt,"* he says and he puts the emphasis on Lieutenant, *"I don't think that we've been properly introduced."*

Clemens smiles back pleasantly, "Yes I know and lets keep it that way." 

Colt frowns slightly, and if you listen carefully behind him you can hear a plane nosediving and smashing towards the ground like a bomb. 

"Lt. Colt stop hitting on my first officer!" exclaims Garrick. 

*"But I wasn't..."* he replies. 

Garrick ignores him and continues, "Okay so you've all read the report," he states, "There will be a lot of Pirates and all around scum sucking criminals at this tournament."

"And fellow Marines and Bounty Hunters," adds Clemens. 

"Yeah whatever who gives a shit about them as long as I get the promotion," suddenly everyone at the table glares at him, Garrick coughs, "I meant as long as we get the promotion," he says. _Friggin' glory hounds_ he thinks. 

Garrick looks over at V, "Anyway speaking of Marines, we've got five of them out there sailing to Minos as well, plus those four assholes back at G12 already set sail before us," he says, "And I swear on the coat of Admiral Akainu that none of those other bastards will steal our glory..." he says menacingly. 

"What do you propose?" asks V. 

Garrick grins, "We're going to blow them out of the water of course."

Clemens pipes up and Garrick expects her to protest that such a thing would be illegal and complain, but instead she smiles cunningly, "That's a good plan..."


----------



## koguryo (Sep 17, 2008)

-Nonki Cafeteria, Morning-

Most of the Marines were in a line to get food when Sooyoung slapped some what appeared to be black meat on a Marine's plate, "What kinda meat is this?"

Sooyoung looked at the black meat, "That isn't meat, those are potatoes."

The Marine looked at the blackened potato for a second and back at Sooyoung, "How the hell is this a potato?  Can't you cook?"

Sooyoung shook her head, "Actually I can't cook, someone just assigned me here."

Paegun appeared behind the man, "The mistake was making her the cook.  She can't even boil water without it catching fire."

The Marine rose an eyebrow, "But water doesn't catch on......"

Paegun pat the Marine's shoulder, "Yeah, but somehow she does it anyway.  She can sing though, if that matters.  She can raise morale or something.  She ain't a bad fighter either.  Also, you shoulda just chosen a drink and then waited to eat when we land on the island.  Maybe we'll get a decent chef while we're there."

The Marine walked away with his potato, "Shit, I shoulda just gotten some whiskey."

As the Marines kept their food they kept staring at the potato, "This doesn't make sense.  Why does it look like meat?"

At the tables everyone was staring at their potatoes.  Finally Joseph was the first to take a bite, "Not bad, I thought it'd make me......."

BAM!!!!

Joseph's head hit the table and was foaming at the mouth, *"What the hell?!"*

All of the Marines left the small cafeteria except the seemingly dead Joseph, Paegun, Sooyoung, and Eric.

Paegun walked over to Eric, "Why aren't you running like the rest of them?"

Eric held up a piece of bread, "I chose the bread instead of the potatoey thing."

Paegun started laughing, "Smart man.  I'll go wake him up."

Paegun walked over to Joseph and hit his back a few times, "What the hell's with the potato?  Who the hell made her a cook?"

Sooyoung shrugged, "Meh, you're alive aren't you?"

Paegun looked at the two Ensigns, "So do you have any orders for me, or can I just continue napping?  Also how long 'til we get there?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2008)

Paegun looked at the two Ensigns, "So do you have any orders for me, or can I just continue napping?  Also how long 'til we get there?" Joseph downed a bottle of rum and looked at him. "Nap sounds good..." He quickly sat up and stretched. "Yeah, You can nap. will be another three hours or so, not long." 

Eric shook his head. "What kind of crew is this?" Joseph turned back. "The worst crew in the marines." Eric laughed. "Yeah i figured tha-" He was cut off. "No seriously..." He grabbed a certificate. "See." It read- "Nonki The worst Crew in marine history!" 

Eric sweardropped. "Why do you have a-" He was cut off once more. "It's pretty... so we kept it.. besides no one reads these things." Paegun looked at it. "Hey! you guys got an award? awesome!" Joseph grinned. "Seeeee"


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2008)

The Windy Dirge neared marine base G-12 with silence. "DAMNIT, ARE WE THERE YET!?!?!?!?!?" Matyr yelled. "We're close sir." Ruru assured. "Would you like a bon-bon while we wait?" He handed a tray of chocolate bon-bons to Matyr. "Fine, then, I'll eat one." He reached for the tray and swallowed one of the bon-bons.

In the ship's navigation tower, Jun looked quietly as Matyr stuffed his mouth with delicacies. "Matyr is getting restless." She turned to Rek, who was standing in front of the shiop's steering wheel. "It's only been 4 days since we left the last marine base. But seeing as that there's little entertainment here, I can understand him. " A devious thought suddenly hit Rek. "Jun, remember when we went to that fancy bar at Wimbly Bay?" Jun groaned. The bar they went too was a seedy place, filled with scantily-clad women baring all for the local and usually foreign businessmen who enter Wibly Bay. "Yes, I do." She said with much disdain. "If you dress up in that bunny suit I bought for you, perhaps..." On that day,Rek recieved the most painful beating of his life.

A small marine cruiser approached the Dirge. "Milord, we have company." Ruru yelled. Jun immediately stopped beating Rek within an inch of his life, but not before kicking him in the crotch 2 or 3 times. "For a woman of 'honor' she sure is violent." Rek murmured as he struggled to get up. "Hey, are you from marine base G-12?" Matyr asked. "Yes." An old man dressed in captain's attire said. "And you must be the Tenryuubito." The old man and his entire crew bowed before Matyr. "It is an honor to be graced by your presence."

Matyr was in a state of nostalgia. He had not been worshipped like this in 2 weeks, and for a man of his status, that seemed like eternity. "Ah, I see our entourage is here." Rek appeared before everyone, with Jun following him closely. His neck and arms were covered in bandages, and his left leg limped as he walked. "What happened to you?" Matyr asked. "Long Story. Anyway, I'm here to see the leader of this place, concerning the usage of your silver dendenmushi." The marine captain rose from the ship's deck. "We shall take you to the administration beeing, my Lord. that is where the silver dendenmushi is stored."

The Windy Dirge and the escort cruiser sailed into marine base G-12, its massive gates opened. The Monarch crew left their ship and walked towards the administration building, virtually everyone who sees them bowing out of fear and respect. "I miss this." remarked Matyr as 4 marines lied in a puddle of mud so that the fortress for them wouldn't seem so filthy. "Give those men a promotion." Matyr told the elderly captain who accompanied them. "At once, my lord." He said.

The Silver Dendenmushi was usually in the office of the commodore in charge of the fortress. However, when news that Tenryuubito were coming to G-12, it was placed in a special room on the first floor. "This is nice." Rek commented as they entered a magnificent room lined with carpets, engraved ebony tables, and the silver dendenmushi placed on a center table gilded in gold. "The marines did not disappoint." Matyr thought. Rek approached the Silver Dendenmushi whilst sitting on the back of a marine searjant. The elderly captain noticed Rek dragging his feet, and when he told them of his injury by Jun's hands(no one dared arrest Jun, for they pressumed she was a Tenryuubito herself), the marines practically fought each other for the chance to carry him. Jun viewed this with much disdain, but understood the situation as that is what some would do in her homeland. "Thank you." He said. "What's your name?" He asked the marine who carried him. "Benedict, sir." Rek smiled."You just earned yourself 4 million."   He took out said amount from his pocket and gave it to the sergeant. "Thank you, my lord, thank you!" He rejoiced as he left the room.

Rek then began to dial the number of his home. "Dad? Yeah, it's me, your son... no, I haven't knocked up the girl from the Jade Empire, she keeps hitting me when I hit on her..." Jun blushed as Rek conversed with his father. "Anyway, could you send 1 billion berri to the Alabasta manor? I'll be going there soon, and frankly I don't feel safe when my cash pool drops below 10 billion. " The elderly captain almost had a heart attack. G-12's yearly budget was only 100 million, and that was before some of the corrupt higher-ups would take amounts of money away for themselves. "Really, you will? Thanks, dad. Oh tell Charloss' family that I sympathize with them, hope they capture those strawhats soon! Kay, bye! And tell mom to stop worrying, using non-platinum silverware is not poisonous." 

As Rek and the other Monarchs left the special room, He saw a map of the blue seas. One of the islands, named Minos, had an X mark. "Could you please tell me where this place is?" He asked the elderly captain. "That is the island of Minos, sir. There's a pirate base in that area." Rek sneered. "Where there's pirates, there's treasure... and where there's treasure, there's relics." Jun palmed herself on the face. "Don't tell me Rek that we're going to Minos?" Rek nodded. "Yes we are, Jun." He turned to the elderly captain. "We'll be going to Minos now. And don't bother escorting us, we are perfectly able to protect ourselves." 

Ruru clenched his fists, Jun took out her spear, Matyr loaded a bullet into his rifle, and Rek turned the ruffles of his coat into steel. " Very well my lord..." The old captain said nervously. "Well, V and Garrick should be finished with Minos by the time he arrives." The old man thought as he accompanied Rek and the others to the Windy Dirge, which was beeing polished by an entire crew of marines, and had several boxes of supplies placed on the deck.  "Almost forgot." Rek threw several wads of cash at the elderly captain. "What was your name again?" He asked the old man. "Captain Devers Kazarf, my lord." He replied post-haste. "There's 200 million berri in those wads. Be sure to distribute it everyone." As the fortress gates closed with the Windy Dirge leaving G-12, Kazarf distributed the money to the everyone in the fortress. There was a huge feast, and everyone enjoyed themselves. "The Tenryuubito truly deserve our respect and servitude." Kazarf said. "Long live the Tenryuubito!!" He announced to everyone, with a loud cheer following. "Well, at least they should." Kazarf said, chuckling as he drank fine wine.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2008)

The Little Tree Pirates made their way through the City-

"WHY IS EVERYONE COMING!?" Bolt looks at Jason and shouts. *"I'm paying for my ride." *Anne responds. "I'm not going to let you have all the fun." Belle mocks. "I got to be repayin ya for allow me ta join." Rex gives a thumbs up. "I'm apart of the crew." James looks at Bolt with angered eyes.

"They i can accept." Bolt clears his throat. "BUT WHAT THE HELL IS SHE DOING HERE?!" He points at Eve. "Die a slow death." her stare crushes Bolt's spirit. "I like her." Belle comments. "Fine." a two foot tall Bolt comments. "She can stay...." A great depression surrounded him.

"How do you do that? Can you teach me?" Belle looks up at Eve. "No." "CRUSHING WORDS!" Belle collapsed to the ground. "This... is much better." Jason looks at the slowly dwindling crew. "Can you crush a few more?" Everyone sweatdrops.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 17, 2008)

James: So when are we attacking these bastards!
Eve: Go to hell.
James: I asked when are we moving in!
Eve: Huh? I said go to hell!
James: I'll destroy all of them single handedly!
Even: Go down!!!
James: Never! I am The Great Red Monkey!
Rex: Eye lassy, I think that ones a tad too high strong for ya to take down.
Eve: Buzz off.
Rex falls down, but not because of what Eve says but he is a little too tipsy and tripped over a pebble.

Jason: Alright lets-
He is suddenly hit in the back with something. They all look back and see a man with stones chucking them at the group.
Man: Get out of our town you stinkin'! Pirates! Leave us alone!
Jason dodges rocks one at a time.
Jason: But we haven't even done anything?
Man: Hah! Haven't done anything, you're in our town, killing innocent people!
Jason: That's not us.
Man: Yea, nice try, those pirates are all over running a muck!

He throws another rock but Jason catches it.
Jason: Trust me, we're all right here, we're not doing any of that. 
Bolt: Well there must be some pirates in there.
Eve: It must be Dark's Crew...
James: Alright! Lets get in there and get some action!
Rex: Righty.
Jason: But what about their ship? 

On the Nonki:

*Joseph/Eric/Peagun: Are we there yeeeeet???*
Loud Speaker: Quit complaining!!!


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2008)

Eve, James, Rex and Anne charge off into town to deal with Dark's crew. "But... but... i had a plan...." Jason crouches down and grabs a stick, then traces circles in the ground. "I... even had a cool combo attack...." He flipped a rock and went back to the circle. 

"guh... That women..." Bolt was back to normal. "Her words.... like stones... crushing you..." Belle slowly got back up. "I... wanted to give everyone a mask..." He kept tracing circles. "Did she get to you too?" Jason shook his head. Tears running down his face.

"I REALLY WANTED TO TEST THE ATTACK!!!!" He hugged his knees. "Um... there... there...." Belle pat his back. "I.. i was going to have everyone do something... I thought it would be cool." Jason has finally become himself! "We were going to blow the ship up..." 

"We can still do it!" Bolt stood proudly. "JUST YOU AND ME JAY!" *ahem* "And the women..." WHAM "i mean... the destructive and awesome Belle...." He was on the ground, Belle standing over him with a frying pan.. where the hell did she get that?

On the Nonki-

"It'll be another hour!" Second in command and Lt. Junior grade Deska Marion. "ANYONE WHO COMPLAINS GETS NO LUNCH!" he shouts once more. All the marine's turn to him. "HOW MUCH LONGER!!!!!"


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 17, 2008)

He took a quick look around. Everything was different. Things were split apart. Some things on fire. People were trying to flee the island, but there was a man with a sword destroying the ships.

Oi. You. He said to the man. He barley said it at all. He couldn't even hear himself say it, Oi. He said louder, but not loud enough for the man to hear, Oi! You. Destroying the ships.

"Aye Wanna Waffle. I know who you are. You've been taking out my nakama. I would have killed you when you were laying there, but I'm extremely pissed right now."

Didn't you have a blue vest. Or brown hair? ...Never mind.

"Don't play games with me!" He yelled as he charged at Waffle.

He looked completely different then the man he saw in his dream. He was bald with a white t-shirt and shorts. He swung to decapitate Waffle, but it was avoided with a duck. Waffle quickly got three darts from his bag and put them between his fingers that were in a fist. Then he tried to stab his enemy with them. He simply back-stepped. Waffle then threw them, but they were blocked by his sword.

Portable Vortex. 

He was sucked-in and spat-out strait down to the ground, receiving a heavy blow to his front.

"Troublesome..."

Waffle threw five darts at him, while he was laying on the ground. His enemy rolled to avoid them, stood-up and pounced at Waffle. He couldn't avoid this one and was stabbed in the stomach.

You... he mumbled as he keeled over.

"It looks like you got those scars on your face recently. Let me make the other side look the same. He slashed-up the other side of Waffle's face.

Full Grown Vortex. Waffle barley spat-put the name of that attack.

A decent sized vortex appeared behind the second division commander, who was sucked-in and spat-out. He crashed into the wall of a building, which collapsed on him. He shoved all of the rubble off him and tried to stand but before he could stand,

Guided Missiles.  

Darts came flying out of Waffle's bag and rode the vortex all the way to the enemy. Every single one of them pierced his chest. And that was the end of him.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2008)

With James/Eve/Rex/Anne-

"So what be the plan? Cap ain't comin it seems." Rex looked around. "I'll take the lead!" James stood proudly. "Monkeys should be killed." This finally got to James. "What's with this women..." He sweatdropped. "DAMN IT! I WONT LET YOU GET TO ME!" He pointed at her.

BOOM! in front of them, A cannonball exploded. "GAH! THAT'S KILLER ON ME NOGGIN!" Rex grabbed his head. "You'd tink by now they'd have a cure for a hangovah." Eve wasn't phased even the slightest. "It's Dark's monthly raid." She commented.

"Grr... that bastard!" James turned into a gorrila. "Oh look. He's lost hair." Anne laughed. *"I like this girl."* She pat Eve on the back. "Don't." Eve slapped her hand away.* "psh."* Anne looked ahead. There was a about one hundred pirates invading the town. *"Seems the fun is starting." 

*
Elsewhere-

"See.... it was going to be really cool..." Jason held up a picture showing it to Belle and Bolt. "Huh... that is pretty cool.." Bolt comments. "IS that even possible?" Belle scratches her head. "Maybe... we'd need an elephant though..." He looks at the picture and rubs his chin.

Infront of them was Dark's ship. "How the hell did we get here so fast?" Bolt looks as Jason. "Short cuts." He held up a map. "Seriously... you have like no pockets how the hell do you do that?" Bolt looked him over. "I dunno." Jason shrugged. "Let's just invade!"


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 17, 2008)

"Hehehe... I was beginning to lose your faith in your belief in Absolute Justice.  It seems my fears have not been confirmed." "Gyahahahaha! We'll show those bastards the true meaning of Absolute Justice." Grinning evilly, Garrick began to rub his hands together in anticipation of the upcoming battle.  "Clemens! Get the men into position.  Load the cannons and prepare to engage."   "Yes, sir." Clemens saluted and walked out.     

The first cannonball blasted out of the *Dark Justice*, smashing into a nearby ship.  As the ship returned fire, the *Ravager* opened fire as well, smashing through the ships hull and sinking it.  Garrick stood up on the deck and laughed at the destruction he was causing, occasionally bellowing orders at nearby marines.  Colt was smoking in his office, watching as marine ships slowly began to sink outside his window.  V was below decks on the *Dark Justice* .  His very presence caused the marines to speed up in their loading and firing of the cannonballs.   

After around an hour, the battle was over.  The other marine ships has been destroyed, although both the *Dark Justice* and the *Ravager*had taken some heavy damage.  As Garrick was bellowing at the helmsman, he noticed another marine ship out of the corner of his eye.  "Another one?" he sighed.  This one was quite large and fancy.  The name of this ship was the *Windy Dirge.*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 17, 2008)

James: Look new Guy and Girls! 
They all look over at him, now back in normal mode.
James: Because your all new I'll explain the rules...
*All: Isn't he new too.*
James: We have one simple rule that our captain always seems to leave out.
Rex: Wat would that be there?
James: We don't lose.
*Anne: I like that rule.*
James: If you want to be on the same crew as The Great Red Monkey than you don't lose! 

Eve: That was a given, seeing how if you lose here you're dead.
James: That's just fine with me...
Eve: ?
James: I'd rather die than lose any day!!!
He leaps into a crowd of pirates his blades draw, and begins cutting away.
Eve: Idiot...
She joins in the battle by cutting down a few pirates herself.

Rex looks at Anne.
Rex: Seems they're startin wit out us.
*Anne: They want all the fun for themselves.*
Rex: Guess we should get in there then eh miss.
*Anne: After you.*
Rex leaps in and smashes one of their heads in with his guitar, and then Anne cuts down one that was coming at Rex from behind.

James: Don't worry people of...Shit where are we?
They all look at him, confused.
James: Well it doesn't matter, The Little Tree Pirates are here to save the day!
Man: Great, more pirates, just what we need!
Suddenly a pirate starts laughing on top of a building. He holds a little girl by the arm tangling off of the edge of the building.

Girl: Help! Please!
Man: Amy!!! Let her go!
Girl: Daddy! 
Pirate: Dark says anything goes!
He lets go of the girl but he suddenly falls to his knees, a blade poking out of his chest.

James: Fool, don't ruin the Red Monkey's entrance!
He pulls the sword out and dives down, catches the girl and lands. He brings her to her father. 
James: As you were saying? 
Man: Er, uh, thanks I guess and continue as you were.
James: Right.
He cuts down another Pirate.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2008)

Jason, Bolt and Belle sneak onto Dark's ship. "why do you have to sneak!?" Bolt whispers angrily. "It's easier this way... besides there is only three of us and two of you are injured." He climbs up on deck and looks around. "This is a pretty big ship." He scratches his head. "you would think there would be more pirates you know?"

BANG a bullet scrapes against Jason's cheek giving him a small cut. "Ah, I missed?" a man in all red sighs. "Well that's a shame." Drew Callgo First mate. "Man, The hellsman, shipwright, chef and doctor all went to invade the city leaving me here to fend off the ship." He shook his head.

"Just you huh?" Bolt smirks. "Just me, The captain and two hundred pirates." Drew smirked back. suddenly the deck filled with pirates from all over the place. "Half in town half here." He raised a sword. "So. Which of you will i kill first?"


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 17, 2008)

-On Deck-

Jason, Bolt and Belle all watch as the deck was filled with men.
Bolt: "Awesome."
Belle: "What do you mean, "Awesome"!?"
Bolt: "It looks like it'll be fun."
CLUCK!
Belle: "You're an idiot."
Jason: "Well, we can't sit here complaining about it."
Bolt: "Agreed."

Bolt jumps up, and lands in the middle of the group.  Jason and Belle lost sight of him, but then half a dozen pirates go flying up in the air and fall into the ocean.  A circle surrounds Bolt as he stands there with his sai.
Bolt: "Who wants some?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 18, 2008)

Annie sits cross legged on the bed of her room, of the Sagetree Inn, counting money. She methodically arranges several high stacks of money in an orderly row. All around her bed are wanted posters, most with two bright red lines forming an X over each face and in front of her is one of the few posters without a red cross. She looks down at the poster and narrows her eyes, "I'll see you tomorrow fella..." she says quietly to herself. 

After counting all of her money she sighs with satisfaction, "Almost there," she mutters, "Just a couple more and I'll have enough."
 Then she frowns when she thinks about will will have to come next. 

Annie ignores these troubling thoughts and leaps out of her bed towards the desk. Two gleaming bright Gold revolvers and a long triple barreled rifle lay ontop. She sits down and starts taking the weapons apart, methodically oiling and cleaning the parts. Annie hums to herself as she does this and feels much calmer but tomorrow won't be so calm.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 18, 2008)

On the Nonki-

"I SEEEEEE LAND!!!!" Joseph shouts happily. "FINALLY!" Paegun shouts back. "It is about time" Eric comments. "Now then, What's the first thing we do when we get there? huh? eat? drink?" The other marines all shook their head.* "WE FOLLOW ORDERS!"* Joseph sighed. "Seriously you guys are no fun.." 

In the office, Mark sits in his dark chair and observes the parts of the island he can see. "I'll remove his corruption." Mark repeats to himself. "Then i will remove the rest of them." He sit back and looked out a small window. "It's a good day to destroy that bastard." 

Falgo Island marine base-

"Sir! Dark is going all out! his men are on a rampage! and not only that... the other pirates are joining in making a ton of chaos!!" A marine shouts. "Grr.... those bastards... i wont forgive dark for this... not for all the money in the world... SEND IN ALL THE MARINES WE'VE GOT!!!" Fonz shouts. "YES SIR!" The man quickly rushes out of the office.

On Dark's boat- 

?You hold down the fort Bolt.? Jason took off, jumping on top of the Pirates making his way to what seemed like a captains office. ?Hmm.. Can?t let him get to the captain.? Drew charged towards Joseph but was blocked. ?Nah uh pal.? Bolt smirked. ?I really don?t think you will be going that way. What do you think?? Drew grinned. ?Well well well. Someone has some confidence huh??  While they did their thing, Belle began to take down the nameless Pirates.

BOOM, Jason broke down a door. ?So. You?re the bastard who cause some trouble in my city huh!?? Dark sat in a large chair. ?Yes. You the man who caused trouble in town?? Dark laughed. ?HAVEN?T YOU HEARD OF THE GREAT CAPTAIN DARK!?? He stood up proud of himself. ?Nope.? Jason responded.

?Grr.... I?LL SHOW YOU!? He grabbed his desk in anger and flipped it towards Jason. ?Crap!? he ducked and the desk broke through the wall. ?Damn... I?ll have to even this out.? He grabbed his chest and removed a strength mask. ?I?ve got two more of these... Maybe I should toss one to Bolt.? He thought to himself.

?DON?T DELAY FOR EVEN A SECOND!? The voice came from above!? Jason quickly looks up only to be slammed through the ground by Dark?s fist. ?Is that the end of you no name!? IS IT!!? Dark shouted. ?DAHAHAHAHA!!! YOU CAN?T DEFEAT THE NIGHT PIRATES!? Jason laid on the floor of the storage room below Dark?s office. Looking rather annoyed. "I... don't like fighting.. But he's pissing me off..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2008)

Rek was in the dining room, sitting on an ornate chair with a cup of tea in his hand. Whenever he was thinking of ancient relics, he would always have a cup of tea to calm his excitement. "I do hope whatever's on Minos will be old and valuable." He looked next to a tray of bon-bons. The tablet from the auction was lay there, as if it had always been part of the furniture. "Let me take another look at you..." He took the tablet and examined it closely. The characters on it were quite ancient, a language that had not been used for 500 years. Luckily for Rek, he was thought the language inscribed on the tablet by marine scholars. "_The Island of Gooten shall rise at the dawn of the 3 tides, when the emerald of the Northern Sea is exactly under the moon of 4 circles which shall happen duri-_" The message on the tablet was cut short, much to his dismay. "I guess it can't be helped. No matter, I'm sure I'll find the missing piece soon." He took a sip of his tea as he put the tablet down. "And when I do, I shall be the first to read from the pages of the Gooten Tome."

In the weapons room, Matyr fired furiously at several targets, missing not one shot with his pistol. "Excellent." He said. "It looks like the 10-shot pistol I invented was a success." He looked at a strange gun held around his right hand. There were several cylinders that were attached behind the barrel of the gun. The usual matchlock device that was evident in all guns used today was not there. "I hope we get into a fight. I can't wait to gun down those peasant pirates with my pistol." He walked towards an open door next to a row of guns that lead to a large, steel room with a furnace. "It's a good thing Rek had this forge installed. I need to make bullets right now."

Jun Fei Qin was in her room, meditating as usual. Her spear was lying next to her, pointed at a statue of a dragon made of jade. "... This statue reminds me of home." Jun's deep purple eyes gazed into the cold, green ones of the dragon. In her homeland, dragons were quite common, and were used on everyday life, from farming to battle. "I wonder if mother's dragon eggs have hatched yet? I must tell her when I return home." She pressed the retract button on her spear, reducing it to a short stick with an engraved spear point at the end, making it look like a dagger. "If Rek had not prepared for combat yet, I shall discipline him immediately." She said to herself as she left her room, the short, twin red flags attached to her pants trailing behind her.

In the navigation room, Ruru stared at two  marine ships floating nearby. "I hope no marines recognize me, or else I'll be in big trouble." Ruru remembered fond memories of the past. 
_"I can't believe Vice-Admirals are THAT weak! How'd you ever get to the grand line in that state!" A younger Ruru said mockingly to a defeated marine, as the rest of his crew carried loot from the ruined battleship. He looked noticably different.His white mustache had not grown yet, and his hair was dark, wild and untamed. Instead of the butler suit he wore now, he was dressed in a scarlet coat, with a white shirt and blue pants underneath. "You pirate! You won't get away with this!" The vice admiral yelled. Ruru scoffed. "If all the marine's elite is this weak, the Insect King desn't have to worry a thing!" He said arrogantly. "Ruru! We've gotten all the loot!" A beautiful young woman wearing a black blouse and matching skirt, with a red hourglass embroidered on the blouse. "Coming Arianne!" His back grew a green shell and wings, and he flew off to join his crew._

"RURU, WAKE UP!" Yelled Rek straight into his ear. Startled, his arm turned into its insect form and punched Rek in the gut. "I apologize milord." Ruru hastenly bowed to him. "For a man over 50, you sure pack a punch." Rek rose from the floor, still clutching his belly. "Anyway, who are those two ships over there?" He pointed to 2 unkown ships with the marine flag flying proudly. "I believe those are the marines dispatched to Minos, milord." Rek smirked. "Excellent. Ruru,take us closer, I'd like to talk to the captains of those ships..." Ruru nodded, and proceeded to steer the Windy Dirge closer to them. "If I may ask, milord, what do you intend to propose to the marines?" Ruru asked. "Simple. I want to know if they will help me find the missing part of this tablet in Minos." He raised the tablet from the auction in the air, a mysterious energy seeming to emmit from it.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 18, 2008)

“The red monkey won’t lose here!” James slashed down some more pirates. He had begun to feel proud of himself, he was somewhere in the thirties now. “All I’ve got to do now is-“ WHAM he was punched by someone he couldn’t see and ended up slamming into a wall. “Urgh... what was that...” He looked up to see one of the Special ops marines from last night standing in front of him. “Hehe, I was wondering when I would face you again!”

CRACK! Rex smacks down another pirate. “Ah it’s be hard to fight with a bum let it be.” He looked down at his wrapped up leg. “The lass said it wasn’t broken.. But it hurts like-“ He was cut off but a bullet grazing his shoulder. “Ah? You be cuttin me off. That’s not nice!” The pirates just laughed. “THE CAP-“ WHAM a second special marine showed up and slammed a few pirates into the wall. “Ah... you be showin up again ay?” 
*
“TAKE THIS!” *Anne did a simple sword spin attack  that sent a few pirates flying up into the air, then crashing back down. “GUH!” They shout as they hit the floor. *“Come on boys~ Give me a challenge” *She winked to the men. “GET THAT BITCH!” one of the men shouts and they begin to charge in. “GAHAHAH! I’LL TAKE THIS!” A third special marine! 

“HU!” Eve spun her spear around and cut down a few pirates. “EVE’S TURNED ON US! RU-“ A pirate tried to get away, but was cut down by Eve’s spear. “You all...” she looked at the men, cowering in front of her. “Should die.” Blood sprayed into the air as she made her move through the pirates. “I dun tink tho!” A... fourth marine has arrive!?

“Hahahaha!” A man sitting on top a roof laughs. “This is too great!” –Helmsman of Dark’s pirate crew. Goom Rafoom. “Eh. It’s all right.” –Shipwright of Dark’s pirate crew. Adrien Halfport. “Look. Look. They are so weak look look!” –Chef of Dark’s pirate crew. Sook, “Look” The cook. “You still have that habit of saying look, look. Sook.” –Dr of Dark’s pirate crew, Dr. Night Fall.

“Goom Rafoom is a short, 5'2. man with wild black hair and tatoo’s covering his body. His main weapon style is throwing knives. Adrien Halfport prefers to use a massive saw, He’s a tall man, 6.0, with a shaved head and a bandana. He normally walks around shirtless with a carpenters tool belt. Sook is dressed in chef’s clothing and uses fish bones as blades. Only 5'3. Finally dark Night fall, Average height, average build. But fights with deadly accuracy.” - Marine info sheet.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 18, 2008)

The battles with that 3 pirates before was far better than simple training for Colt.He learned some new techniques and he was one step closer to his goal about mastering his powers and become the best.

Now, _Ravager_ and _Dark Justice_ were heading fast towards the Island with the tricks.The prize was damn interesting.A promotion would be a great step for all of them now.After blowing up easily 5 ships and now one and bigger than the others was following them fast.

Garrick and V walked to the deck while Colt was having fun by smoking.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 18, 2008)

Garrick looks over at Colt smoking on the deck of The Ravager and he rolls his eyes, "Hey get your won gimmick!!" he hollers. Garrick focuses on the Marine Ship veering towards them. It's a powerful looking ironclad warship and some of the weapons are unfamiliar even to Garrick. 

V walks up to the railing, "Should we fire?" he asks.

Garrick mulls this thought over, both _*The Dark Justice*_ and *The Ravager* were damaged battling the previous Marine warships that they had blown out of the water. 

"Let's hold off on that," replies Garrick, "We're in no shape for ship to ship combat right now, plus that vessel looks tough." Garrick cracks his knuckles, "But no one said we can't just kill 'em all face to face."

V nods and underneath his mask he grins, "Understood..." he responds.

"We'll play it by ear for now," says Garrick and he looks over at Ensign Clemens, "Bring us about and prepare to dock with the approaching Marine vessel!" he commands. 

"Aye sir!" replies Clemens and she takes the wheel. Meanwhile over on _*The Ravager*_ Colt commands his Helmsman to match course and come alongside the approaching vessel as well. 

"If you see me start bashing people in the head then that's the signal to wipe 'em all out," says Garrick.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 18, 2008)

Colt walkes to the deck too and sees V and Garrick.
*" Hey!!!Are we gonna do it with our way, right?"* Colt yells at them.

Ravager and Dark Justice were moving fast....

Colt, V and Garrick were confident about themselves and new their current power level.All of them were training for years.Hard training was one of their common things.

*"Lets Rock!!!"*Colt looks at V and Garrick *"Right guys?"*


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 18, 2008)

Ha! That's what you get. That's what you get! What you get is that! Ha! YOu didn't even make me pass-out! Weakling! Ha! A crowd stood around Waffle and applauded him. He was their savior. Someone get a doctor. My face hurts.

-Later on a nearby, small, uncharted island, in the North Blue-

"He beat him. The second division commander that is." The man who stopped Waffle from sailing before said to the man in the blue vest, in Waffle's dream.

"Interesting. He's getting stronger with every fight he has. He may be ready for the Grand Line after all." The man in the blue vest said.

"No, he's not ready for that. Not with the way he recklessly gets into fights."

"Why do we even care about this guy anyways?" A third man asked.

"Because," the man in the blue vest replied, "he started a chain of events that really helped protect the blues. He started the destruction of the Caviler Pirates, who were plotting to take this blue, and the grandline up to Drum Island, got the Drunken Rum pirates involved so that the entire first and head division was destroyed, and because such a power was defeated, rivaling powers are now battling for the top spot, and will destroy each other. This kid is special."

"About that. Why did the Drunken Rum pirates even show-up?"

"That, I can't answer."


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 18, 2008)

"Wait for Garrick's signal.  You'll know what it is once you see it.  I hope these marines are aggressive.  Getting to Crete can't come fast enough."  Soon, the three ships neared each other.  Garrick, Colt and V leaped on to the *Windy Dirge*.  A man wearing fancy clothes stepped out, attended by what looked a butler.  The man was carrying a glowing tablet under his arm.  "Are you the captain of this ship?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 19, 2008)

Garrick looks at this snobbish, effete looking punk and he sighs. He knows exactly what this guy is. He had encountered plenty of Nobles in his time during his tour at Shabondy when he was just an Ensign and he hated them. Ironically, he didn't hate the Nobles because they encouraged the slave trade or the fact that they tortured and maimed innocent people, no this champion of justice hates the Nobles because the proud Marines have to answer to them. Garrick had almost knocked out one of those bastards but his Captain had restrained him thankfully or else he'd probably be in Impel Down right now. 

"Yeah I'm the Captain of this ship, the name's Lieutenant Zane Garrick," he replies with just a hint of menace and then he points to Colt and V, "This is Lt. Edward Colt and that's V, he's.....uh he's our resident handyman." 

V looks at him but Garrick just shrugs back then he looks over at this sniveling noble and his glowing tablet. _What the fuck is that thing?_ he thinks.

"What the fuck is that thing?" asks Garrick pointing at the tablet. Depending on what the man answers Garrick will either just leave him be because he's a noble which he would hate to do, or ram his brass knuckled fist down the man's throat. 

"Also what's your business here and where are you headed?" he asks matter of factly.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 19, 2008)

Jason Vs Captain Dark-

Dark jumps down to where Jason is. ?You came to visit?? Jason brushed himself off. ?Sorry, I didn?t make any tea.? WHAM Jason was punched in the face and set crashing against a wall. ?Stop... that...? He grabs his head and staggers to his feet. ?No choice.? Jason raises the mask to his face and puts it on. ?DARHARHARHARHAR? Dark laughed. ?YOU TURNED YOUR HEAD INTO A BEARS!? SO WHAT!? He mocked.

?Strength mask.? The bear headed Jason grinned. ?I?ll show you strength!? Dark and Jason charged towards each other. BAM! They catch each others fists and begin a strength testing match. ?Heh, That?s quite the improvement!? Dark smiled. ?I?m glad you like it. But this isn?t all.? WHAM Jason kicked Dark in a place you don?t want to be kicked.

?GUAH!!!? He fell to the ground grabbing his crotch. ?THAT?S DIRTY!? Jason laughed. ?Maskahahahaha! I don?t care.? He was about to kick dark again when his foot was caught. ?Huh?? He looked down, There was an odd trap on the floor. ?Don?t think this ship is normal.? He got up and brushed himself off. ?I added a special room in my ship to deal with bastard?s like you!?

Jason was dropped below once more, into the special room made by Dark. ?What?s so special about this room?? Jason looked around. ?It was made special for my Devil fruit.? He grinned. ?I CONTROL THE BEASTS FROM THE DARKNESS!!!? His hand released a black aura and a snarl came from the blackness. 

?This doesn?t sound good...? Jason saw the glint of a yellow eye. As it moved forward, a wolf was revealed. Then two, three four. ?This is really bad.? He looked down at his feet, at least the trap was gone. ?I?ll leave you to my pets!? Dark climbed up a ladder and left the room. ?Are wolves really beasts of the dankness....? Jason thought to himself.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 19, 2008)

-Aboard the Nonki-

Paegun was looking around and a Marine looked at him, "What is it?"

Paegun went into the Storage Room, "Any extra weapons or anything?"

The Marine was holding a rifle, "Sorry, we were all issued these.  There was a confiscated sword though, from a Pirate."

Paegun smiled, "I'll take whatever you got.  Is the sword special or something?"

The Marine started laughing, "You could say that."

The Marine handed Paegun the sword and Paegun took it out of its sheath, "What the hell is this?  It's rusted."

The Marine started walking away, "You said you wanted a weapon, here you go."

All of the Marines were eager to port.  Sooyoung came out from the cafeteria, "Psh, finally.  Been waiting a while for this."

Paegun turned around and saw Sooyoung, "Oi, when we port, let's have a lil' fun, eh."

Suddenly there was a lound splash in the water right by the Nonki, "What the hell was that?"

Paegun looked over the side of the ship, "Someone shot a cannon at us."

Everyone on the ship yelled simultaneously, *"WHAT THE HELL?!?!  GET THE BASTARDS!!!"*

Everyone on the ship became irate as the Nonki got closer and closer to the island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 19, 2008)

Annie leans back on a chair in the Deadwood Saloon with her feet up on a table and she hums to herself quietly. On the table is an empty whiskey bottle even though its only 10 O'clock in the morning. Outside there is a loud commotion of people shouting and arguing. 

Joe the Saloon owner runs inside toward Annie, "Hey girl you better get out of here!" he exclaims, "The Baxters have returned and they're looking for the one who shot their men."

"So...." responds Annie.

"What do ya mean, so!?" he asks in shock, "Don't ya understand girl, they've got a posse of men out there looking for you."

"Tell 'em I'm in here enjoying my lunch," and she giggles, pointing towards the Whisky bottle. 

Joe shakes his head in frustration, "I warned ya girl.....whatever happens next is on you!" he exclaims and he runs behind the counter. 

Five men in long beige dusters walk in. Each one of them wields a rifle and they throw off an intimidating aura. Annie spies them from her corner seat (she always sits with her back to the wall, preferably with a good view of all openings, its a force of habit) but pays them no attention and keeps humming to herself. 

One of the men looks at her, "Oi she matches the description!" he says to his allies. They nod and level their rifles at Annie. 

"Hey you!" yells a man wearing sunglasses, Annie pegs him as their leader, "Put your hands up slowly, our boss has got business with you!" The men slowly surround her on all sides.

Annie keeps humming quietly with her feet on the table, paying them no mind. They circle in on her with their fingers twitching on the triggers of their rifles. 

"Oi I said put your hands up!" exclaims the man wearing sunglasses and he takes the butt of his rifle and slams Annie's feet off the table. Annie's chair lands with a thud on all fours back on the floor. She sighs and looks up at the man, "Do you have to be so difficult about it?" she asks. Suddenly faster then any of them can react, she has her golden revolver pointed at his face.

The other four are about to shoot but the man screams, "No don't shoot!!" he yells at them, sweat pouring down his forehead and they back off nervously still aiming at Annie's head. 

Annie chuckles and then holsters her revolver, "I like you..."  she responds and she slowly puts her hands up in the air, "Okay now take me to your leader," she mimes in a robotic voice. 

The man points his rifle to the back of her head and pushes her, "Move it girl!" he exclaims viciously. Annie walks out with her hands up in the air towards an uncertain future.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 19, 2008)

On deck of the Nonki-

?Damn it.. It?s going to take too long at this point.? Joseph got an odd gleam in his eye. ?Time to use... THAT!? The marines all cowered. *?DON?T DO THAT!!!? *They were hiding behind whatever they could find. ?Huh? What?s that?? Paegun looked around. ?Yeah?? Sooyoung asked. ?What?s everyone cowering about?? Eric looked around. The three were the only ones left on deck, at least NOT hiding behind something.

?ROPE NET EXPEL!? Joseph aimed his hand into the air, the raised the other, Cannonball expel!? A rope net, followed by a cannon left his palms, he then quickly grabbed onto the four ends of the net and was lifted off the ground. ?WOOOO HOOO!!!!? Joseph shot towards Falgo island, with the power of, ?NET CANNON TRAVEL!!?  He cheered to himself 

?Hey...? Paegun turned to Sooyoung. ?No. You can?t do the same.? She responds. ?Damn it...? Paegun looked depressed. ?Hey, Why didn?t anyone stop him!?? Eric shouts to the cowering marines. *?The last time he did it... he blew up half the deck!?* Eric sweatdropped. ?That?s... a better reason to stop him... don?t you think?? 

Joseph looked down at the town as he flew over it. ?Maybe I put too much power into the shot..? He thinks to himself. ?Also... how the hell do I land....? The cannonball slowly started to fall downward. ?Oh... crap....?  He looked down at the ground below him. ?Hey, Letting go would be a good idea.? He let go and kicked the cannonball away. ?HAHA!? He then realized... he was still falling.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2008)

"A pleasure to meet you." The young man said to Garick. "I am Rek Du Mortis, a tenryuubito and captain of the Windy Dirge. I have come to Minos to seek the missing piece of this tablet." He raised the glowing tablet in the air. "And what makes you think that the other piece is in Minos? Garick asked suspiciously. "Because this tablet only started glowing when we where near the vicinity of Minos." He said flatly. "And what makes you think we'll help you look for this tablet? " Garick said daringly. " I do not expect you to help us. I merely ask that you get out of the way."

Garick was annoyed by Rek's arrogance. " Why don't YOU get out of the way?" Rek smirked at his request. "I'm afraid I can't do that. I must have the other piece, insubordinate marine or not." Garick couldn't take it anymore. Without thinking, he punched Rek in the face. His subordinates looked on as he did so. If they were in his shoes, they would've done the same thing. Ruru watched as his master fell on the ground. He made no attempt to help him up. Rek had suffered far worse.

"Good shot." Rek said as he rose from the deck. Garick and his fellow marines were suprised that Rek rose from his hit. "You nobles are tougher than you look." He said to Rek. "Well, I've suffered worse." Rek's memories went back to the times when Jun would pummel him to a pulp. "Whatever. This doesn't mean I'll help you. I don't want anyone keeping us down in a fight." Rek sighed, and pressed a button in his hand. A hydraulic platform the likes of which Garick has never seen before rose to the deck. Rows of small cannons were lined on the platform, and there was a peculiar 4-barelled cannon mounted on a mini-platform. "I have a decent amount of fire power on this ship. From the looks of your ships, you could use some. I'll give these cannons to you guys, complete with ammunition." 

Garick looked at the armaments before him. They were all of a model newer, and no doubt superior to what he had on the Dark Justice. "Fine. We'll help you find your glowing tablet. Just don't expect us to bail you out." He said grundgingly. "Excellent. And don't worry, we can take care of ourselves." Rek said nonchalantly. "My colleague Matyr will instruct your men on how to use these newer model guns." A brown-haired young man wearing noble's clothing with a rifle slung on his back came up to the deck. "Alright, I'll help you peasants with these guns." Garick wanted to punch him as well, but luckily Rek intervened. "Matyr, never call these fine men peasants. It's bad for morale." He scolded. "Ruru, could you be so kind as to carry these weapons to their ships?" He asked. Ruru transformed into his beetle form and carried off the cannons immediately.

"Didn't expect him to be a devil fruit user..." Garick commented. "So, is he your slave or something?" Garick asked Rek. Rek laughed at the notion "My friend, do not treat me like the poorer Tenryuubito. My family is rich enough to actually pay salaries." Garick's eyes widened. "This guy's snobbier than most tenruubito...I can't believe that's even possible..." He thought. With the weapons loaded, Garick decided to return to his ship with his subordinates. Matyr climbed atop Ruru, and they flew to the Dark Justice so he could begun instructing them the proper usage of the new cannons.

"Ruru will be fighting on the front lines beside your men. Matyr will be commandeering the rapid-fire cannon I gave you. I will be staying on my ship, watching from afar." Garick scoffed at Rek. "Can't handle a fight eh?" Rek sighed and sipped some tea Ruru provided him earlier. "No, I believe you and your men are more than capable of beating this rabble. Besides, If you feel that the fight is too much, I shall intervene when needed." A young woman in oriental clothing came up to Rek's side. "Getting lazy again, Rek?" She said with an intimidating gaze. "Jun! You're awake..." He said meekly. "We shall join in combat with these men. If you desire the other half of the tablet, earn it like any warrior."

Rek sighed. "Fine. Just don't punch me." He said. Jun smiled. "Good." She came closer to Rek and gave him a kiss on the cheek. "This relationship may come to fruition after all." She said as she returned below deck to meditate before the fight. "One minute, she's kicking my groin, the next, she's flirting with me... This woman will be the death of me." He groaned. Garick was impressed by the way Jun intimidated Rek. That never happens in Shabody. Ever. "I'll be returning to my ship now." He said. "V, Colt, we're off!" He ordered his men as he left Rek's ship. " That man is quite interesting..." Rek commented as Garick returned to the Dark Justice. "Perhaps I shall ask him and his men to work for me after this skirmish..." The world noble thought as he turned his porcelain cup of tea into steel and then glass playfully. "After all, I'm not just a Tenruubito, I'm a matter manipulator."


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 19, 2008)

Colt walked back with  V and Garrick...
*"Hey guys, why don't we take the cannons and then give them a lesson...."*
"Ahahaha......good idea!!They have to learn what we do!!" as always Garrick was ready for a battle or something...

V jumped to the ship as ordered some marines to prepare
Garrick, Colt and V were ready to take the new model weapons and then destroy that bastards...

*"They should show us respect!*" A smile passed from Colt's face....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 19, 2008)

Matyr and Ruru look at Garrick with surprise, as *The Dark Justice* and *The Ravager* load their weapons for battle. Garrick grins at them and then pushes them over the railing and into the water. 

Garrick looks down at the floundering pair and laughs, "Hey beetle boy I know you can fly but can you swim?"

Matyr struggles to stay afloat but because he is a Devil Fruit user his struggle is useless. before his head sinks all the way into the water, his compatriot Ruru grabs him and keeps him afloat. 

"Gyahahahaha!! That's what friends are for!" Garrick exclaims. V walks up beside him holding a knife, he has the two dead to rights and one knife throw will end them but Garrick puts his hand in front of V.

"Leave them be..." he says.

"You're making a mistake we should take them out," replies V but Garrick shakes his head, "We're just having a little fun is all..." responds Garrick, "Teach these foolish Nobles not to mess with us."

V shrugs his shoulders, he thinks this is a big mistake but says no more. He just wants to get to Minos. 

Garrick cups his hand to his mouth and calls out to Rek, "HEY ASSHOLE WE'VE GOT OUR OWN DEVIL FRUIT USERS AS WELL!!!!" and then he looks over at Ensign Clemens at the wheelhouse and nods at her. 

Clemens grins at him, her green eyes glow brightly and in her hand she holds a stick of dynamite. She lights the dynamite and suddenly a small mirror appears in front of her, Clemens quickly sticks her hand through it.

Onboard _The Windy Durge_, in the engine room a small mirror materializes out of thin air. A hand pops through the mirror and drops a lit stick of dynamite and then retracts back in and the mirror vanishes. 

Clemens looks at Garrick and nods her head. Suddenly an explosions erupts form the engine room of _The Windy Durge_

Garrick laughs with delight and then he calls out to Lt. Colt. "CUT THEIR FRIGGIN' MAST IN HALF!!!!" he bellows.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 19, 2008)

-On Deck-

CLANG!
Bolt's and Drew's blades clash over and over.  Whilst Bolt seems to have a slight speed advantage, Drew is much more powerful than Bolt.
CLANG!
Bolt: "GAH!  My arm is starting to feel numb."
Drew: "You should be proud of yourself.  Not many people have lasted this long against me."
He swings his sword again, and Bolt blocks it with his two sai.
Bolt: "Well, I guess I should be honored."
He kicks Drew in the gut and creates a little space for himself.  At that moment, three pirates come from behind Bolt, wielding blades. 
Pirates: *"DIE SCUM!!!!!!!!"*
Bolt: "!?" He turns around, facing the three pirates about to strike him down.

"Angel's Snare."
Two arrows rush by the two sides of the 3 pirates.
Pirates: *"Eh?"*
A rope then comes flying towards them, and the arrows wrap around the three and the flail on the floor.
Belle: "You need to mind your surroundings."
Bolt: "I'm busy.  That can be your job."
Belle: *sigh* "I knew you were lazy and weak."
Bolt: "OI!  I AM NOT LAZY OR WEAK!  I'M JUST BUSY!"
Belle: "WELL, I JUST SAVED YOUR ASS SO YOU SHOULD SHOW A LITTLE GRATITUDE!"
Bolt: "I WAS GOING TO, BUT NOW I'M DEFINITELY NOT WITH THE WAY YOU'RE TREATING ME!"
Drew: "Hey-"
Belle and Bolt turn to Drew and scream at him.
Both: *"WHAT!?"*
Drew: "Well, could me and your friend get back to our fight?..."
Bolt: "See, we're busy."
Belle: "Fine, whatever.  But don't come to me begging for me to save your ass again."
Bolt: "As if _I'll_ be the one that needs saving."
Belle: "Pfft, yea right."
She turns around and goes back to fending off other pirates on the deck.

Drew creeps up to Bolt and the two begin whispering to one another.
Drew: _"She's a bit of a pain, eh?"_
Bolt: "_Tell me about it._"
Drew: _"Should we get back to our fight?"_
Bolt: "_Yea.  I think you were standing over there._"
He points to a spot slightly in front of him, and Drew walks over there.
Drew: _"Here?"_
Bolt: "_A little to the left._"
Drew: _"Here?"_
Bolt: "_Yea, perfect._"
The two regain a bit of composure and stop whispering.

Drew: "Now lets start where we left off."
Bolt: "I wouldn't have it any other way."
The two charge at each other.
CLANG!


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 19, 2008)

Andre eyes shot open has he felt something ramp around his ankle, he tried to ripped off the.. Vine? HE WAS BEING ATTACKED BY A TREE! He was dragged into the tree up to the height of the lowest most branches. It was then that it started to make a cocoon around the marine ‘GOD DAMM -MMPF!” yelled the marine has the silk like wrapping covered his face and body.

-3 days later-

“AHHH!” Andre landed with a painful thud has the cocoon released him. He stood up and tried to clear his head, it was like their was a female voice chatting away. Their was a breeze, Andre shuddered “Why is this island so cold” he looked about and then realized why.

He was naked, and he was no longer a he. 

It was then that a hand touched his, her shoulder, and then military training kicked in, she grabbed the hand and used it to fling the attached body over he shoulder and on to the ground, she leapt onto the body and pressed against the mans neck with her arm “Wait wait! I just wanted to give you clothes!- unless you don’t mind staying naked, I’d rather prefer that” That lead to more pressure on the mans neck “Ok I’m sorry, I’m sorry”

“who are you?” Andre asked.

“Daniel Jackson, I’m doing an Archeological dig, near by I have some clothes, though I do believe introductions are both way” he said slyly.

“Andre Wellington” Replied the former marine.

“That’s a guys name” replied the scholar.

“it’s a long story”



“So the tree turned you into a girl?” said an amazed Daniel “that’s something” he continued as they sat around a fire near his dig site

“to you maybe, more of a hassle for me, why do you even have these clothes?” Andre asked, moving her hand arm to draw attention to the garment, it was single piece, made of two types of cloth, one semi-transparent black, which covered her shoulders and belly, while solid black made up the sleeves and skirt sections. Then again it matched her hair which had turned from a purplish color to dark black.

“I bought that thinking it was traditional garb of the people, but it was the traditional garb of the WOMEN” he shrugged “it came in handy I guess” he then continued “you need a new name”

“what WHY!?” replied the marine.

“have you looked in a mirror? I know you took a shower to clean of the seaweed” he said pointing to her not so insubstantial bust, curving hips and waist and long black hair. “you can’t exactly use Andre if your going to work with me”

“who said I was going to work with you?” 

“I have the only ship off the island Cornelia” he said taking a sip of his tea.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 19, 2008)

*Short sorry-*

Joseph crashed into the ground and rolled into a building. "Guh... that was painful..." He got up and brushed himself off. "Now if i was my brother where would i be...." He looked around and noticed a craft supply store. "Bingo!" Joseph rushed in. "AH IT'S ANOTHER PIRATE!!!" the owners of the shop ducked behind their desk. 

"Ah no actually i'm a marine." He held up his ID card. "Ah? Then why do you dress so weird?" Joseph put his ID away and sighed. "Those uniforms itch man." He looked around. "What's going on here anyway?" He scratched his head. "The night pirates are raiding the village!" 

Joseph sighed again. "Tell me where the ship is." He looked outside. "It's on the other dock, Just keep running straight north and you'll get to it!" The man pointed. "Right... north is... which way again....?" The man pointed north. "Thank you!" Joseph took off and looked forward. "I know where you are now Jason!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 20, 2008)

Colt smiles from ear to ear and nods towards Garrick from the deck of _*The Ravager*_, *"Time to put my training to good use!"* he exclaims. Colt leaps high into the air far above even the mast of his ship and starts spinning around. He takes aim at The Windy Durge and focuses the power of his Devil Fruit...

*"JET KICK!"* he exclaims and he kicks his right leg violently towards  _The Windy Durge_. A spiraling wave of compressed air rockets towards the mast of the Nobleman's ship and cuts it clean in half. 

*"Arrrhhh!!"* yelps Colt, he feels a sharp pain in his kicking leg and grabs it. This technique is still taxing on his body. Nonetheless he lands on the crows nest still on his feet and he flashes Garrick the thumbs up sign. 

"Gyahahahaha!!! That's the spirit!" Garrick hollers at him, "Let's get the fuck out of here!" he commands to his crew. *The Ravager* and *The Dark Justice* leave the smoking and damaged _ Windy Durge_ behind.

"SEE YOU AT MINOS ASSHOLE!" exclaims Garrick from the rear of the ship. He will later regret not having finished Rek off once and for all but Garrick is not a man who is predisposed towards thinking about the future.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 20, 2008)

-On Deck-

Bolt and Drew staring at each other, both bleeding and panting heavily.  Drew stands hunched over, whilst Bolt is down on one knee.  The number of pirates surrounding them have dwindled due to Belle's efforts.  However, she is also showing signs of fatigue.

Pirate: *"Come on men!  Lets get 'er!  She be only one girl!"*
About a 3 dozen men go charging straight for Belle.  She raises her bow, and aims her arrow at the men.
Belle: "My last arrow.  Better make this one count."
Pirate: *"CRIPES!  There be an explosive on that there arrow!"*
Belle: "Angel's Blight."

She releases the arrow, and it goes flying towards the man in front of the group.  However, everyone ducks, thus evading the shot.
Pirate: *"HAH!  She missed!"*
BOOM!
Belle: "Really now?"
She gives them a bit of a smirk and they slowly turn around.
Pirate: *"THE MAST!"*

Belle's shot may have missed the men, but it hit the base of the ship's mast behind them.  It slowly started creaking and making snapping sounds and started fall.
Pirate: *"SHIT!!"*
CRUCH!
The mast fell on the group of men that were about to attack Belle head on.
Belle: "Phew."
She wipes away the sweat from her forehead, but more men surround her.
Pirate 2: "Hehehe, she's out of arrows now."
Belle: "There is no end to you pirates."
Pirate 2: "GET HER!"
Belle grabs onto her bow, and the group of men pounce on her.  Bolt turns around and sees this happen.
Bolt: "BELLE!"
Drew lunges at Bolt and swings his blade.  Bolt jumps and rolls over to the side, only to be met by another swing of the blade.  He jumps back, but Drew managed make a horizontal slice on Bolt's belly.
Drew: "You should be more worried about yourself instead of that friend of yours."
Bolt: "Bastard."

The pile of men begin groaning.
Pirate: "WHATS HAPPENING!?"
They all go flying up in the air.  All that is left is Belle standing there with two blades in her hands.
Belle: "My bow also doubles for a couple of swords.  So you don't need to worry about me." She gives Bolt a mischievous smile.
Bolt: "Hey, at least it lets me concentrate on this asshole more."

Bolt begins his offensive on Drew.  He is barely able to keep up with Bolt's quick slices.  Bolt deals various cuts on his arms and legs, but nothing too serious.  They press their blades against one another and talk face to face.
Drew: "My my, you don't know when to give up."
Bolt: "I know."
He gives his heel a little tap.
Bolt: "WALLFLOWER WHIP!"
He does a roundhouse kick and slices Drew's chest and he jumps back a little.  He looks down at his chest and looks at the blood.
Drew: "How?"
Bolt: "A little secret of mine." 
He points down at his feet.  Blades are pointing out from his toes.  They are footblades.
Bolt: "Lets get back to business."
He charges at Drew again, seeming to have received a second wind.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2008)

"I hate to tell you this." Drew Jumped back and landed on the railing of the ship. "But Captain's coming." He grinned as a large explosion comes from Dark's office. "YOU BASTARDS BETTER NOT BE FAILING!!!" Dark bursts out of his office and begins to go on a rampage. "DARK'S RUNNING WILD AGAIN!!!" Even the crew is not safe from dark's rage. 

With Joseph-

"Who's a good wolf!" Jason was petting one of the wolves while the others rolled on their backs waiting for their turn. "Aww you want some?" He changed wolves. "Good boy!" He then looked down to check. "I mean girl." He sighed happily to himself. "Who would have thought they'd be so kind... guess they just wanted some attention." 

He heard the ruckus on deck and then looked down at the wolves. "Hey, Wanna help me out of this?" The wolves just looked at him tongues hanging out waiting for pets. "Ok... you are really no help at all huh?" 

-- Outside

BOOM! Joseph dodged another Cannonball. "This is getting annoying." He pointed his open palm at Dark's ship. "CANNONBALL EXPEL!" The cannonball flew through the air and busted threw into one random room on the ship. "WHAT THE HELL!?" a scream comes from the hole made. "JASON! I FOUND!" Joseph waved.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 20, 2008)

Evening time on the Grand Line...
Aboard _*The Dark Justice*_ there is a celebration. Garrick has called all the officers and petty officers to his ship for a toast, even all the enlisted men have been allowed an extra ration of rum. 

"Gyahahaha!" Garrick laughs loudly and he slaps Lt. Colt on the back, "That was a good move you pulled back there!" he exclaims with a half empty wine bottle in his hand. Garrick sits at the head of a long table, around which sit Lt. Colt, V (who didn't want to come but was finally persuaded by Garrick to attend) and Ensign Clemens as well as three other junior officers who's names he can't remember, he goes through so many of them so quickly after all.  

Garrick stands up and fills his wine glass and makes a toast, "To true champions of Justice!" he exclaims and then he looks around at all of his officers, "What we did today was proof that we are destined for great things..." he says.

"I set out looking for true servants of Justice and I've found them!" he exclaims boldly, "And when we find even more killers to join our cause...hehe....we're going to deliver justice to every island one by one..." he says with a devilish light in his eyes, "All Pirates will fear us and quake before our arrival...you know the great Admiral Akainu once told me...." but before Garrick can finish he stumbles backwards and collapses to the floor. Everyone gets up and leans over him in alarm. 

Colt laughs, *"He's only sleeping..."*

Clemens nods, "Well he did drink enough Alcohol to drop an Elephant."

Garrick snores contentedly on the floor and mumbles to himself, "Justice......Admiral.....gyahaha...."

_The next morning..._
"Land ho!!" calls the watchmen from the crows nest of *The Dark Justice*. The towering mountain peaks of Minos lay off in the distance and the Marine ships cruise towards the Island to whatever obstacles lie ahead.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 20, 2008)

-The Nonki-

A Marine shouted, "We're here!!  We are docking now!!  Get ready!!"

Paegun was looking out towards the town, "Oi, what do you think's goin' on?"

Sooyoung stepped beside Paegun, "Looks like Pirates."

Paegun smiled and then jumped from the Nonki to the dock, "Hell yeah, I've been bored."

A Pirate looked at Paegun, "Who are you?"

Paegun drew his rusty blade and did a heroic pose, "Warrant Officer Paegun Collaart, crew of the Nonki.  Who the hell are you?!?!"

The Pirate pointed to himself, "I'm a member of the Dark Pirates and---"

Paegun ran towards the Pirate and their blades clashed, if you could call it that, Paegun's rusty sword shattered when it came in contact with the Pirate's cutlass, "YOU'VE GOTTA BE KIDDING ME?!?!?!"

The Pirate smiled and swung at Paegun, who ducked the attack, "What kinda shitty Marine are you?"

-Aboard the Nonki-

Eric, Sooyoung, and the other Marines were watching Paegun fail, "Should we help him?"

Sooyoung shrugged, "Psh, we weren't even given orders yet.  Let him deal with it.  He's a big boy."

A Marine sighed, "That's two guys leaving the ship before we docked.  What the hell?"

-Back on the docks-

Paegun was somehow surrounded by Pirates and was constantly dodging blades, "Aish.  I'll give you guys a chance to give up."

The Pirates started laughing, "Why would we give up?"

Paegun's grinned, "Cuz we're Marines."

Suddenly a few Pirates fell down, "Chain Bullet.  Damn, what kinda lameass speech was that?  'Cuz we're Marines.'"

Paegun started laughing, "Meh, thanks for the help.  Now I actually have some weapons to use."

Paegun picked up two cutlasses from the ground and held one in each hand, "Oi, Paegun give me a boost."

Paegun put the swords horizontally, "Here ya go."

Sooyoung jumped over some Pirates and landed on Paegun's blades, he then pushed his blades upwards and Sooyoung was spinning in the air with her jian, "Second Technique: Flare Blitz."

Sooyoung's sword began to light up and it appeared as if she was a red whirlwind.  She got closer and closer to the Pirates who were just watching the red light.  The whirlwind hit the Pirates and they were sent flying backwards and they were covered in cuts.  Sooyoung then stopped spinning and was in the middle of the whirlwind, surrounded by downed Pirates.  Paegun tapped her head, "You're getting better."


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2008)

Jun emerged from within the Windy Dirge and saw the wreckage before her. "How dare they!" She screamed. "And after we offered them our arms! In my country, such displays of treachery to those who offer hospitality is punishable by death! " Rek however, did not share Jun's rage. "Calm down, Jun." He walked towards the Windy Dirge's broken mast. "They broke our mast and blew up the engine room. But nothing my powers can't fix." From the water, Matyr paddled desperately towards the Windy Dirge, Ruru lying next to him on a wooden plank. "Hey, could you guys help us up?" Matyr asked. Jun took a flotation device from the storage room and used it to haul both Matyr and Ruru back on the ship. 

"Rek! I say we get those ungrateful peasants now!" Matyr said angrily. "I must agree with master Matyr, milord." Ruru added as he tried to stand up, but was unable to do so. "You guys are getting worked up over nothing." Rek said calmly. "But if you guys really wish to get back at them...." Rek pressed another button, and another hydraulic platform on the back of the ship rose. This one had a cannon whose barrel was twice the normal size mounted on it. Matyr grinned widely. "I can use the Growlitzer on them?" Rek smiled. "And you can even use the fire goop shells on them." Matyr was in bliss. He had always wanted to use the Growlitzer.

"Milord, shall we begin with repairs?" Ruru asked. "Indeed, Rek. They must pay." Rek was befuddled by Jun's eagerness for blood. "You seem eager to kill them, Jun." He asked. "In my country, there are only 2 solutions when one breaks the code of hospitality; the first, a formal apology followed by an elaborate tea ceremony; the second, armed conflict."  Rek was amused by Jun. This was the first time he saw her this enraged that didn't concern him. "Alright. Ruru, let's fix the ship."

Transforming into his beetle form, Ruru picked up the fallen mast. Rek took a strange backpack with a tube connected to it. He pressed a button on the backpack, and it released a thick, blue liquid straight onto the place where it fell. Ruru then placed the mast directly on the pool of blue liquid. The mast quickly stuck on the deck, and it looked like it did before it fell, just with some blue liquid under it. "I see professor Vegapunk's super glue was a success." Matyr commented. "Matyr, go fix the the engine room." Rek ordered. The marksman groaned. "Can't I at least use the Growlitzer? please?" Seeing his eagerness, Rek submitted to his plea. "Alright. Jun and I shall go and clean up inside the ship. Ruru, fix whatever needs fixing above."

After Rek and Jun went inside the ship, Matyr proceeded to prepare the Growlitzer. It looked like any other cannon, except for its unusually large barrel and a small crank connected to the weapon. "Okay, time to see what you've got." Matyr began to turn the crank. The Growlitzer's barrel started to narrow and lengthen until it reached 10 feet in the air. Matyr then placed a large, orange shell into the Growlitzer, but not before writing something on it. It resembled an arrowhead, but its back end was cylindrical. After loading the shell, he went next to a lever attached to the platform "Get ready to suck on this, Asshole!" He pulled down the lever, causing the cannon to launch the shell into the direction of the Dark Justice and the Ravager.

In the engine room, Rek and Jun heard a loud noise from above. "That must be the Growlitzer." She turned to Rek, who was busy picking up shards of steel from the ground. "You know, the Growlitzer was supposed to be the standard weapon of all marine battleships. Unfortunately, father and the other Tenryuubito and Mr. Sengoku were more interested on some cyborg project named the Pacifista. Matyr, being the science geek that he is, decided to continue upgrading the growlitzer. His gadgets are the one thing he takes pride in making, that and loving Zabel and being a good marksman. " Jun patched one of the furnaces with the super glue Rek used a while ago. " Interesting... and here I thought Matyr was just a snobby marksman who dreams of being with his girlfriend once more." Rek smirked at Jun's words. "Not all Tenryuubito are snobs, Jun. Just the poorer ones." 

The next day, Rek the Windy Dirge arrived on the island of Minos. There, they saw a large stadium situated in the middle of the island. "Interesting. There must be some big fight ahead. " A large man with a long green beard approached Rek. "There's a tourney happening here held by our king." He told him. "A tournament? The marines lied to me.... I hate it when that happens." Rek sighed. He then noticed a familiar marine walking nearby. "Looks like Matyr missed." He thought. "But what did he hit?"

"So, are you joining kid?" The large man asked. "One of the prizes is an ancient tablet that started glowing yesterday, so I've heard." Rek gleamed. "Where do I sign up?" he asked. At the same moment, a group of men in stretchers were being carried off to a hospital. "What happened to those guys?" He asked the man. "Them?" He looked at the army of stretchers walking past them. "Poor guys. They've come to join the tourney, but wounded up getting burned to a crisp by some strange cannon shell as they neared the island. Barely alive, those guys." Rek knew exactly what Matyr hit. 

He walked to a cafe where Ruru, Matyr and Jun were sipping tea. "They're the ones I hit, weren't they?" Matyr asked Rek. He gave Matyr a nod. "That's besides the case. We're joining a tourney here in Minos." Jun immediately voiced her disdain for Rek's request. "That will not help us in finding those dishonorable fools!" She protested. "Chances are, they might be joining this tournament too." Rek told her. She immediately took out her spear and broke a coffee table in half. "To battle." Rek began to chuckle at the sight of Jun's eagerness. "Alright. to battle then."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2008)

With Joseph and Jason-

"Dear god no..." Jason sighed. "MY BROTHER!" Joseph jumped into the room and pounced on Jason. "How long has it been?" He looked down, his hands were next to Jason's face. "It's been three years...." Jason responded. "You're looking well." Joseph smiled.

"Can you get off me..." Jason sighed, Joseph nodded and jumped up. "I got a question." Joseph raised his hand. "Yes?" Jason pointed to him. "When did you get the hat, glasses, shirt, boots... and muscles." Joseph pointed in the order he asked. "Three years ago." 

Suddenly, Joseph's eyes began to water up. "Oh no.." Jason thought to himself. Joseph's face began to scrunch up and a snot bubble formed in his nose. "Please no.." Jason thought once more. "MAI WIDDLE BRODA IZ BECOMINF A MAAAAN!" Joseph hugged Jason as tight as possible.

"Please..... let go...." Jason sweatdropped. "BUT MY LITTLE BROTHER! HE'S FINALLY FOUND A DREAM AND BECAME A MAN!" Joseph hugged his brother again. "I'm so proud." he then got excited and started to look around. "So where's your crew huh huh huh huh huh?" He had his hand over his eyes and moved around randomly.

"They are fighting in town and on deck... I really need to get up there..." Jason tried to slink away. "Then i'll help." Joseph grabbed Jason and kicked him down to the docks, Following behind. "What the hell does that solve!?" Jason shouts at him. "Rope expell!" A rope shot out and tied itself on the railing of Dark's ship. "LET'S GO!" Joseph shouts.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 20, 2008)

-On Deck-

Dark begins his rampage on deck.  Swinging and shooting at random, nobody was safe.  Bolt had to do a variety of flips and twists and he barely was able to evade the barrage.  Belle followed his example, and was able to dodge as well, landing safely on the opposite side of the ship.  After the initial rampage, Dark stops to catch his breath.  The only casualties from the barrage were his own men.  Bolt turns to Drew, angrily.

Bolt: "OI!  Get back and fight me!"
Drew: "Now that the captain has arrived, I see no point.  He'll finish the job for me."
Bolt: "Asshole."

Dark looks at the damage done to his ship so far and notices the broken mast.
Dark: "WHO DID THIS TO MY SHIP!?"
The entire crew point at Belle, who just stands there for a moment, as if she was a deer caught in headlights.
Belle: "Uhhh, hi."
Dark: "HOW DARE YOU!"

He lunges towards her.  Belle hesitates and doesn't know what to do, leaving her just standing there.  As Dark approaches her, he swings his sword in hand and Belle shuts her eyes tight.
CLANG!
Dark: "!?"
Belle: "W-what!?"
Bolt: "Excuse me but that was a bit rude."
He kicks Dark in the gut, which makes him jump back a bit.
Bolt: "It's rude to attack a woman."
Belle: _"Wow, he's actually being nice."_ she thinks to herself.
Bolt: "They don't know how to defend for themselves."
BONK!
Belle: "ASSHOLE!"
Dark: "So, you think you can take me?"

Bolt jumps down from the railing, dusts himself off, and then readies his sai to attack.
Bolt: "I'm pretty sure." he smirks.
Dark: "Well you should know, I am Captain Dark, the captain of th-"
WHAM!
Bolt jumps the gun and knees him in the face which sends him flying back.  
Dark: "THAT WAS A DIRTY TRICK!  YOU DON'T FIGHT FAIR!"
Bolt: "Uhhhh, we're pirates..."
Dark: "BASTARD!"
KA-CHCK
Dark: "W-what the!"

Bolt: "Ahhh, I see you've noticed my little friend here."
He had put his sai away and pointed a gun at Dark.
Bolt: "This here was a little something of my old man's.  Its a sawed-off shotgun.  I can put in 2 shells at a time, and it has a wide spread, making it almost impossible for me to miss at close range."
Dark: "!?"
Bolt: "So pardon me if I make this quick."
BANG!  BANG!
Drew: "It can't be!"
Belle: "No way!"

The entire deck was silent.  Bolt's gun was still smoking and he blew the smoke away.
Dark: "H-how!"
Bolt curiously looks at his gun, and even puts his eyes in the barrels to examine it.
Bolt: "Hmmm, seems like its broken."
ZONK!
Belle: "It isn't broken idiot!  YOU HAVE TERRIBLE AIM!"
Bolt: "Eh?"
In front of Dark were two large holes in the ground.
Bolt: "Wow, I guess you're right..."
WHAM!
Belle: "I _AM_ RIGHT!
Bolt: "Well so~~~ry.  I don't usually use guns!  I thought it would be cool for a change..."
Belle: "You must be as blind as a bat!"
Bolt: "OI!  I already told you that I don't use guns!"
Belle: "Well maybe you shou-"
Dark: "HEY!"
Both: *WHAT!?*
Dark: "U-ummm, we are in the middle of something!"
Belle: "Whatever, carry on."

Bolt and Dark recompose themselves and ready for battle.
Dark: "You won't be so lucky next time.  Now I know you play dirty."
Bolt: "Oh well.  We'll see."
Dark charges forward with a gun in one hand, and a sword in the other.
BANG!
A shot grazes Bolts shoulder.  Dark then swings his sword.  Bolt sidesteps and dodges it, but with the hilt of the sword, Dark nails Bolt in the head. The force of the hit sends him flying into a wall, breaking through it.  As the dust settles, Bolt stumbles out of the hole.
Bolt: "Ouch..."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2008)

"Climb faster!" Joseph pushed Jason. "This is a big ship!" He commented. "That doesn't matter little brother. It's the speed you move. and you move slow." Joseph teased. "Well then you should have made a better path to the deck!" Joseph just shook his head. "Everyone knows that rope climbing up to the villains position is much more Dramatic and heroic!" 

Jason sighed, His brother could be such a pain sometimes. "Stop thinking bad things about me or i'll shoot you." Joseph narrowed his eyes. "How the hell did you know?" Jason looked down. "Twin telepathy!" Jason sweatdropped. "YOU'RE TWO YEARS OLDER!!!" Joseph and Jason are surprisingly similar... 

Elsewhere- 

*"UGH!"* Anne was knocked back by the special marine, "THAT ALL YOU GOT LITTLE GIRL!?" The big man laughed. Anne smirks and spits at the ground. *"You're pretty good, But this isn't enough to stop me."* She was about to rush in when She was stopped by a chain. "I'll handle this." A voice spoke out. 

"HYAH!" Eve thrust forward, missing the Special marine. "Fayailed!." The marine went to kick her open stomach but she jumped back and avoided. "you good!" he smiled. "Rot in hell." The marine fell to the ground spirit crushed. "The tho mean." Eve was about to take care of it, but was interupted. "Why don't you stand back beautiful, i have this."

"Ah this is killer!" Rex was on the ground looking at the sky. "Me leg hurts to much to get up. And me noggin is poundin like a blacksmith on order by the king she is." The marine looked down at him. "Ready for round two!?" Rex sighed. "As much as i be wantin too i can't get up." The marine laughed, and as he was about to finish him. "Sigh, are all men useless or just the ones i know?"

"Hah...hah...hah..hah..." James was on the ground, worn out. "Huff..huff...huff. huff..." The special marine was warn out aswell. "I've got... another... round in me.... you?" James barely gets the words out. "I've got... five...." He responds. "I like... you..." James laughs weakly.

Back on Dark's Deck-

"BY ORDER OF THE MARINE'S YOU'RE ALL UNDER ARREST!!!!" Joseph jumps onto the deck while Jason struggles to climb over the edge. "Damn it... that bastard turned on me..." Dark grumbles. "Ah? wait weren't you in there?" Bolt points to the office. "Fell through the floor." Jason answers him. "Cool." Bolt gives him a thumbs up.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 20, 2008)

Morning.....

Colt walks to the deck seeing all his men swabbing and guarding the deck.
He sees Garrick at the deck too of his ship too...
*"Good Moring!!"*

Suddenly Colt looks that from right a cannon ball was coming towads them...
*"It seems an interesting day"*
Colt hangs his finger towards the direction of the cannonball *"Ex-Beam"* and at seconds the ball blew up in the air.
*"High pressured-air can cause an explosion...heee..."*

The Island is close now....

The ship just approached the Island and now all of them are docking...
The marines walk down to observe the area.....


----------



## koguryo (Sep 20, 2008)

-Paegun-

"Why don't you stand back beautiful?  I have this."

Eve looked the newcomer up and down, "Aren't you a Marine?  What's with all of the weapons?!"

Paegun had four swords and two guns on his person.  There were two sabres on his back, and two cutlasses at his side, the guns were on the back of his waist.  

Paegun smiled at Eve, "Special orders.  I found these on some dead Pirates, I need some weapons so these are only temporary."

The Special Marine looked at Paegun, "Why you be here?  You be in town controlling Pirate riot."

Paegun looked at the special Marine, "Who the hell are you?"

The Special Marine looked at Paegun, "I be Special Marine.  Me kill her."

The Special Marine took out two large Battle Axes, "Aww shit."

-Sooyoung-

*Sigh*  Are all men useless or just the ones I know?"

Rex laid down on the ground, "You can take over lassy."

Sooyoung had her jian ready, "I already knew I was gonna take over your fight."

The Special Marine looked at Sooyoung, "I'm fightin' a woman now?  Hahaha, this is gonna be easy.  Wait a sec.....you're in the Marines, why aren't you in town fighting off the Pirates.  You know what the Lt. would do to you."

Sooyoung giggled a bit, "Too bad then, huh?  I guess you can call us Outsiders.  We had orders to come to this Island and check things out.  I never thought there would be Marines like you here."

The Special Marine took out two Makhaira swords, "Come on sweetcheeks, give me your best shot."

Sooyoung smirked, "I hate guys like you."


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 20, 2008)

-On Dark's Deck-

Joe was standing there on the deck, pointing at Dark's entire crew.
Joe: "BY ORDER OF THE MARINE'S YOU'RE ALL UNDER ARREST!!!!"
Dark: "!?"
The crew began whispering amongst themselves.
Pirate 1:_"Shit, what do we do now?"_
Pirate 2: _"I dunno, he said we're arrested."_
Dark: "IDIOTS!  ATTACK HIM!"
Pirates: *"AYE AYE CAPTAIN!"*

They charged towards Joe.  All he did was smirk.
Joe: "CANNONBALL EXPEL!"
A cannonball went flying out into the middle of the crowd, causing a huge explosion
Pirate 1: "HE'S EATEN A DEVIL FRUIT!"
Joe: "Oi, if you guys want to fight, I guess I'm in the mood." he gave them all a smile.
Joe bends down and picks up a few swords.
Joe: "I guess I'll use these for now."

More pirates came at him, swinging wildly.  Joe would duck and dodge and then slash down the enemies ahead.  Then, a few came from behind.
Pirate: "WE GOT YOU NOW!"
Joe: "!?"
Bolt: "BLUEBELL BANG!"
WHAM!
With a swing of his sai, he sends them flying away.
Bolt and Joe stand back to back, fending off more pirates.
Joe: "Thanks for that."
Bolt: "Don't mention it."
Joe: "You know, fighting alongside you seems quite familiar."
Bolt: "Yea, I'm feeling a little deja vu myself."
The two continue fighting the pirates as they come.

Back near the railings, Jason and Belle stood.
Belle: "So thats your brother?"
Jason: "Yea..."
Belle: "I feel like I've met him before..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 20, 2008)

In town-

James: Well...lets...get...to it...
He stumbles to his feet weakly. 
Special Marine: Uh...huh...
He rose to his feet as well. 

James leaps forward, both his swords swinging downward but they are stopped by the Special Marine's Mace. 
Special Marine: Huuuuuurrrr!
He lifts the mace with all his might forcing James to raise his weapons in the air as well. He then crashes the mace down with full force slamming it into James' back and sending him crashing to the floor.
James: Damnit...
Specail Marine: You...stood...no...chance...

James looks over to his blades, they are too far to reach.
James: One...last...hope...
He reaches back and grabs his dagger.
James: Dad...give me...strength!

He screams as he raises to his feet leaps above the man, dagger in hand. He lifted his mace, aimed right for James, making contact right in his stomach.
James: I'm...not...done, Orangutan Point!!!
He suddenly grew brownish-red fur, and longer arms, allowing the dagger to stretch further and stab the man right in the chest. The man coughs up blood and falls to the ground, dropping his mace. James fell to the ground as well and detransformed.
James: Got ya...thanks...dad.
He sheaths the bloody dagger and gets to his feet. He picks up his blades and sheaths them as well. 

James: Crap, more marines...
He looks over at the Nonki Crew as well as the other Special Marines. 
James: Better go...help...
He tries to run but falls right to the ground.
James: I...just...need to...catch my...breath real quick...

With Eric: 

He releases the chain around Anne and looks over at the Special Marine.
Eric: A marine coat?
Special Marine: YEA! WE'RE SPECIAL MARINES, SO GET OUT OF OUR WAY WHILE WE ARREST THESE PIRATES!
Eric: Pirates?
He looks around at the Little Tree Pirates, battered and beaten.
Eric: Than arrest them already, they're clearly defeated.
James: As if you little punk! We're not done!
He screams from the ground, it clearly took a lot of effort to even get that out.

Special Marine: WE GIVE THEM AN EARLY EXECUTION!
He goes to deliver a punch to Anne but he is stopped by a chain coming from Eric's hand.
Eric: Sorry, you're being relieved. We'll be taking over the situation from here, and the first thing we're going to do is to take you fools down.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2008)

"TAKE THAT!" Joseph sliced down a few more pirates. "HYAH!" Bolt took down more of his own. "Hehehehe! this feels vaguely familiar!" He gave Bolt a thumbs up. "I got a plan!" he whispers something to Bolt and both grin. "I like the way you think!" 

Jason looks over at Belle, "Do you have anymore arrows?" she shook her head. "Give me a minute." Jason runs off and comes back soon with a bunch of Arrows. "Where the hell did you get those!?" Jason points back to a box. "Full of them" Belle sighed, "Why didn't i notice that...." She thought to herself.

"DAMN IT DON'T IGNORE ME!!!" Dark shouts, Then makes a rush towards Joe and Bolt. "Ready Jason!?" Joseph shouts. "Belle, I recommend using this." He handed her a speed mask. "Don't these only work for you?" She questioned. "It'll only work for five seconds and it will exhaust you. I'll explain later."

Belle put the mask and and the plan began, "Fire as many arrows as possible." Count down 5, She fired arrows at a much quicker rate, 4, the pirates started to fall, 3, Joseph and Jason put on strength masks and charge at dark, 2, Bolt rushes in with them 1, The three all hit dark in the same spot and send him flying into the water. 0. The mask Belle wore shattered.

Joseph laughed, but then his mask breaks. "GUH!" He fell to the ground along with Belle. "What the hell was that?" Bolt looked at Jason. "I can wear and use the masks with little side effect because they come from my body... for others its a very taxing experience..." He points at Joseph. "which is why i generally don't give masks to people. But my brother and i thought it would help."


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 20, 2008)

As the two ships dock, a tall man wearing a toga begins to shout at them.  "Only the three contestants may leave the boat! All others must stay onboard!"  Some of the marines groan.  V turns his head at them, and they shut up immediately.  The three marines walk off of their ships, and the man with the toga rushes up to them.   

"All contestants are required to sign here."  He hands a scroll to Garrick.  "What the hell is thing?  How can I write on this? Give me an Odadamn sheet of paper, for Oda's sake."   The man hurriedly gives Garrick a pen. "J-just right your name here."    

After the the marines have signed, the man points them in the direction of the palace, a massive building in the center of town.  The three head there, brushing past vendors bragging about their wares and fellow contestants.  Soon, the three arrive.  In front of them is a huge gate, with guards patrolling all along the walls.  The palace itself is a gigantic building, seemingly hundreds of years old.  Towers spring up from all around, placed in random positions.  If one would look closely, they would realize the reason for this is some of towers are newer then others, so the mismatched ones would be recent modifications.  The three push their way through a throng of contestants and arrive in the palace courtyard.   

Garrick, Colt and V find themselves surrounded by a mass of contestants, seemingly from across the whole world.  V spots a known pirate.  He is about to run over when everyone quiets.  V looks up in the direction they are all looking and sees a man stepping out onto a balcony.  The man has a golden crown on his dark haired head and has a short goatee.  "That must be Minos."  Minos begins to speak.  

"I will get straight to the point instead wasting time on pointless introductions.  The first game is a simple foot race.  The rules will be explained to you when you get there.  The game is in the fields by the East Gate."  He points to an open gate leading to several running courses.  He then retreats back into his palace.  The contestants head over to the track.   

After they all arrive, a short man blows a whistle.  All talking comes to a close.  "My name is Coach Pon.  I will be one of the judges for this event. The other judges-" he points  to a row of men with shirts that say 'coach' on it- "have just as it much authority as me.  Let me explain the rules.  There are over thirty tracks, and one judge per track.  You may choose which track you wish to race on, although I would advise not on the same track as a teammate.  If two members of your team manage to make first, second or third place you advance to the next round.  One more thing: We don't have enough places for everyone.  So as a preliminary round, if you don't make it to the track in time, you can't compete.  Get to the tracks!"  He fires a pistol in the air and the contestants begin to run.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 20, 2008)

-Paegun-

Paegun was busy dodging the attacks from the Special Marine, "You're pretty fast for a big guy."

The Special Marine looked at Paegun, "Me kill you now."

Paegun drew the two cutlasses and the Special Marine brought down one of his battle axes at Paegun.  Paegun sidestepped the attack and tried to parry the axe with the two cutlasses but the blades shattered because of the sheer size and weight of the axes.

Paegun looked at the two cutlasses in his hands, "You've gotta be kiddin' me?"

The Special Marine started laughing at Paegun, "Hahaha, yoo stoopid."

Paegun drew one gun and one sabre.  The gun was in his left hand and the sabre was in his right, "The hell I'm gonna loose to a dumbass like you."

Paegun fired a shot at the Special Marine but the Marine blocked his body with his axes.  Paegun then charged in with the sabre, but the Marine swung the axes at Paegun again, who tried to parry with the sabre.  The sabre broke into two and Paegun's chest had a huge gash on it.  

There was quite a bit of blood coming from the wound, "Fuck.  I can't loose here."

The Special Marine started laughing again, "Hahaha.  Yoo sooo weak.  Me gonna beat yoo."

Paegun threw the rest of his weapons to the ground, "What yoo doin'?"

Paegun smiled and dashed towards the large Special Marine, "You're goin' down, dumbass."

The Special Marine swung at Paegun horizontally with his two battle axes.  There was only a little bit of space between the two axes.  Paegun jumped between the two axes and was in front of the Special Marine.

The Special Marine looked down at Paegun, "What yoo doin' now?"

Paegun jumped up and uppercutted the Special Marine, "Shoryu---"

"That's copyrighted."

"Get back to your own fight Sooyoung."

As the Special Marine started falling backwards, Paegun grabbed around the Special Marine's neck and DDTed his head straight into the ground.

Paegun stood back up and looked at the KOed Marine, "I got you, dumbass."

Paegun looked at the gash across his chest and fell to the ground.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2008)

"Rot." Eve looked at the two marines then walked off. "Jason better be ok..." She thought to herself. then a blush slowly came across her face, "No one hits like him~" She smiled and kept walking.* "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THAT WOMEN!?"* some Pirates exclaimed. 

With Jason/Bolt/Joseph/Belle-

"Right! i feel better now!" Joseph jumped up perfectly fine. "For some reason this seems familiar..." Bolt thought. "I haven't seen him in three years. and he's the same as ever." Jason sighed. "Hey you might want to check on your friend." Joseph pointed to Belle.

"Crap." Bolt rushed over. "So what's their deal?" He whispered to Jason. "I dunno... feels like extreme sexual tension though." Jason responds, Joseph nods in agreement. "So, You know why i'm here right?" He pat Jason on the back.

"To capture me?" Jason turned to him. "Yup, Sorry bro." Jason shook his head. "I wont be captured here." He smiles. "Big talk for my LITTLE brother." The two then started butting heads staring lighting at each other.

"At least I'M a captain!" Jason responds. "Yeah!? Well I have better pay!" Joseph comes back. "Yeah!? Well i have my own ship!" The were now on the ground pounding each other's faces with their fists.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 20, 2008)

-On Dark's Deck-

Bolt went over to Belle and couches down beside her.  He begins poking her on the forehead.
Bolt: "Oi." *poke* "Wake up." *poke* "Hmmm, this isn't working."
He gets up and walks off and quickly returns with a bucket of water.  He then pours it all on Belle.
Belle: "GAH!!!!!" *cough**cough*
Bolt: "Maybe I should be the doctor, lol."
WHACK!
Belle: "IDIOT!  What if I get a cold now!?  Or if I didn't wake up and choked on the water!?"
He stood there rubbing the back of his head and began mumbling to himself.
Bolt: "Last time I'm saving you..."

The two of them look over at Joe and Jason fighting each other.  They seemed to be acting more like a couple of children fighting rather than men brawling.  
Bolt: "So, thats Jay's brother, eh?"
Belle: "Yea, he's a marine."
Bolt: "Huh!?  Then shouldn't we be worried or something?"
Belle: "Well, if Jason isn't worried about being arrested, I don't think we should.  Yet."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 20, 2008)

((ok time to come into port at Crete and describe the ship))

(( Until I mention the music stopping in the RP,  THIS is in the background))

“This sucks” muttered Cornelia, has she lay on the deck of the schooner Hermes, she sighed “no use sulking over it- what’s that” she said has she looked for the sound of the melody. The entire top deck of the ship was empty but for the four crates which hid the schooners sole armament, the only sound came from the work mule in a pen toward the front of the ship. The sound was coming from below deck. She walked  down the sole flight of stairs leading down to the second deck, the hardwood barely making a sound under her much reduced weight. 

	It came neither from the  galley on her left nor the storeroom on her right. She passed by the two other cargo areas and into the center area of the ship which was taken up entirely by a library and work area, it was so large that it forced the other areas to be smaller then normal. The walls where covered with polished cedar, the main rows of bookshelves light by simple oil lanterns took up over half the space. In one comer a reading area was set aside with  plush loungers,  and candles in the walls to the side to let the reader have ample light. Opposite that lounge like area was the main work area, three tables under one large chandler, with smaller candle holders in the wall gave illumination to the magnifying glasses, scrolls and notebooks which took up the area. Cornelia dug her toes into the plush carpet rugs that covered the library’s floor as the ship rocked from side to side in the swells, Daniel didn’t want shoes in the area below deck or at lest this deck. But the sound gave from the rear of the ship, the living quarters. There was four rooms to the area, two bunk areas and two areas bedrooms for one person. The rooms where simple having none of the polish as the library, but they where well appointed. The two officers rooms had pitchers and basins for water, and goose down beds, wardrobes and even mirrors. The sailors quarters also had those, but in theory would be split between four people each and the beds where horse hair mattresses. The music came from the captains room.

Cornelia opened the doors the oiled hinges making little noise and their was Daniel playing a Cello, the eternal pose he owned in front of him. The unexpected sight made Cornelia give a quiet gasp. It was then that the music stopped. “and what can I do for you?” 

“I just wanted to know where the noise was coming from” replied Cornelia, acting dismissive of the act “your.. Pretty good” 

“thank you, you play any instruments?” he asked.

“Violin”  was the reply.

“I happen to have one”

“same place you got this dress?” replied Cornelia, as she pointed out the sundress she was currently in “why do you even have this?! And where are we going”

“I’ve had some female companions over before, and where going to an island named Crete, for supplies and clothes that you actually like wearing” the scholar replied in a matter of fact way. 

When they got docked a man in a toga came up to the ship “ONLY THREE CONTESTENTS MAY LEAVE THE BOAT!” 

“what?” replied Daniel.

“there is a tournament taking place!” yelled the man back.

“what wh-” Daniel turned as he heard, giggling. It was Cornelia, who was know laughing manically.

“SIGN ME UP!”  she yelled.

“name?” 

“Cornelia Wellington” she replied without hesitating, FINNALY! Something to do! She thought.

“and?” continued the man.

“guest, we need to pick up supplies”

“very well - contenders are needed at field C” 

At that point the two split up, with Cornelia slipping into a store she passed by to get into something more suitable. She walks out in a fitted navy blue blouse and a pair of jeans, and her one for comfort and two for anonymity. Who she assumed was the king explained the whole event and then a coach explained the rules.

“..Get to the tracks!" He fires a pistol in the air and the contestants begin to run


----------



## koguryo (Sep 20, 2008)

-Sooyoung-

Sooyoung and the Special Marine were clashing blades, "Come on toots, you can do better than that."

Sooyoung started to become furious, "I'll show you a trick then.  Sixth Technique: Limited Flare."

Sooyoung's sword started to glow, "What the hell's that baby?"

Sooyoung dashed towards the man, who stabbed at Sooyoung.  Sooyoung parried one of the Maikhara's and slid her sword across the edge of it.  

The Maikhara started to steam, "What the hell did you do to my sword?"

Sooyoung smiled at the man as she appeared right before his face, "I dulled it out a little bit."

Sooyoung kicked at the Special Marine's stomach, "You bitch!!"

Sooyoung slashed at the Marine but he jumped backwards and threw his dulled sword to the ground, "I don't need both swords to take out a woman."

Sooyoung's jian stopped glowing, "Shit, I can't use any more techniques.  Now it's gotta be swordplay."

The Marine yelled, "What was that sweetcheeks."

Sooyoung and the Special Marine charged at each other and their swords clashed.  The Special Marine's sword was wider but Sooyoung's sword was longer.  Sooyoung put one hand over the other as she was clenching her sword.  The Special Marine and Sooyoung were at a stalemate.  The Special Marine put both of his hands on the hilt of his sword, "I got you now Sweetcheeks."

Sooyoung stepped to the side, spun on one foot, grabbed her handcuffs, and handcuffed the Marine's hands together.  Sooyoung kicked the Marine's sword out of his hands and smiled at him, "No you didn't get me.  Oh yeah, never call me 'Sweetcheeks' again."

Sooyoung walked behind the Special Marine and chopped at the back of his neck, knocking him out.  She then looked around and saw Paegun on the ground, "Paegun!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2008)

*kacha* "How is it going?" Mark asks on of the marine's on field. "We've captured Falgo marine base and Lt. Fonz A worth." The man responds. "Good. Don't screw up further." Mark hangs up and leans back in his chair. "I should really.... get a new light bulb." 

On Dark's ship-

"Wellp, The pawn is down." Drew sighed and picked up a mini-denden mushi. "Yoyo." He spoked into the creature. "What's up?" a voice came from the other end. "Ah it's you! grab the other three and head for the spot. the pawn's been taken by the knight." A pause came from the other line, followed by, "The hell are you talking about?" Drew sighed.

 "Dark got his ass kicked so we are going to take the treasure and go back "There" got it?" He shook his head. "Right got it. Also, you get any wounds on you?" the other end asked. "Nothing to serious." Drew grinned as wounds slowly started to seal.

With Joseph/Jason-

"YEAH BUT WHEN YOU WERE SIX YOU ATE WORMS!" Jason punched Joseph. "AND WHEN YOU WERE SEVEN YOU FELL ON A SKUNK!" Joseph punched him back. "This is seriously not a manly fight...." Bolt sat down and put his hands behind his head.

Suddenly, A spear lands between Jason and Joseph. "Oh.. She's here." Jason looks over to the railing. "Hmm?" Bolt looked up. "Hehe Nice-" CRACK! His head was kicked through the deck of the ship by Eve. "Die like a slug." She jumped down and headed over to her spear.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 21, 2008)

-On Dark's Deck-

There was a hole in the deck where Bolt once sat.  Eve walks over to Belle.
Eve: "Whats happening here?"
Belle: "Brotherly love."
Eve: "!?  Those two are brothers?"
Belle: "Believe it or not."

Bolt began pulling himself up from below the deck.
Bolt: "Ungghh..."
Eve: "Quit complaining."
Bolt: "Who says I'm complaining?"
He finally gets on deck and lays down on his back.
Belle: "Because you're always complaining."
Bolt: "Shut up."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 21, 2008)

Garrick looks at Colt and V, "You heard him get to the tracks!" he exclaims but instead of running Garrick looks over at a Pirate standing next to him, "Hey you stepped on my boot asshole," before the pirate can respond Garrick punches him in the face and sends him flying into a group of other Pirates. 

The other Pirates push the man off towards the ground, "Oi whats your problem slamming into us like that!" exclaims one of them and he punches the lone Pirate in the gut. Two other Pirates, apparently the man's companions run up to help him and one of them draws a pistol and fires at the three other Pirates. What follows next is a chain reaction of mayhem, the shot goes wide and hits a completely different Pirate in the face and then his mates fire back. Within 5 minutes at least a full scale riot has broken out in the courtyard.

Meanwhile, Garrick, V and Colt are already in the distance running towards the East Gate where the tracks are located, "That was beautiful!" exclaims Garrick. 

As they run along, the three Marines commit random acts of violence and sabotage against their fellow competitors and they aren't the only ones committing such acts. These are mostly Pirates after all and even Marines need to level the playing field. Several contestants can be found on the road to the East Gate with knife wounds, lacerations, and broken bones. So much for fair play....

Garrick, V, and Colt are among the first groups to arrive at the tracks and they position themselves at different points each one taking a separate track. Colt notices a group of three other Marines at the opposite ends of the tracks. *"So we've got a lot of competition..."* he mutters. 

"Fuck 'em!" exclaims Garrick, "Only champions of justice can prevail among Pirates!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2008)

Rek and Jun walked towards a large mass of people outside an ancient palace. " May I ask our purpose here, Rek?" Jun asked. " My guess is that the preliminaries of the tourney will be held here." Rek and Jun headed towards a field by the eastern gate of the palace. A slew of people were gathered in the field, with men in shirts that said 'coach' keeping watch. "There you guys are!" Rek and Jun turned to see Matyr walking up to them. "So, is this where the tournament is held?" Rek and Jun nodded.

A loud whistle was blown, and the contestants began to run. Matyr panicked when he saw this, for he realized the games had begun. "What the hell! We missed it!?!?" He screamed. "How are we going to kick their asses now!?!" Rek showed a calm and serene face to Matyr. "Just because we didn't join them during the start of the race doesn't mean we still can't join during the middle of the race..." Rek started to smile evilly.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 21, 2008)

Eve walked over to Joseph and cracked him over the head with the end of her spear. "Leave." She looked down at Joseph with evil Eyes. "Girlfriend?" Joe asked Jason. "Shipmate." He responds back. Joseph got off of Jason and the two sat in front of each other. "You have good taste my brother." Joe put shis hand on Jay's shoulder.

"Don't." Eve pointed the blade of her spear at Joseph's neck. "Protective..." He moved it away slowly, Then leaned into Jayson. "Her words scare me...." Jason shrugs. "she's easy to talk to when you get to know her." Eve smiled. "I knew you liked me~" She said in a playful voice.

"Whoa. Didn't know she could talk like that." Bolt laughs. "Rot in the deepest pits of hell snail scum." Eve gave him an evil glare. "D...damn it...." Bolt was on his knees spirit crushed. "What's... with that tone...." He thought to himself. "I really wish she'd teach me that...." Belle sighed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 21, 2008)

Annie walks along an hallway with her hands up in the air and a rifle pointed to the back of her head, she can feel the coldness of the gun barrel press against her hair. Five more men walk behind them with their rifles also trained on her. 

"Aren't you guys overreacting?" she asks, "You did take away my revolvers..."  Suddenly Annie feels a jolting pain in the back of her head and she stumbles forward. The man looms over Annie with the butt end of his rifle raised towards her, "Shut the hell up!" he says to her menacingly. 

Annie rubs the back of her head, she looks up at him and smiles, "You're going on my naughty list," she says in a casual voice. 

The man raises his rifle again to strike her but then a voice calls out from the end of the hallway, "Ramon that's enough!" A tall middle aged man in an expensive purple silk suit stands at the end of the hallway.

"Su.....sorry boss," he replies in a tense voice. He quickly leans down and grabs Annie by the arm, pulling her up to her feet. "Move!" he says harshly and he pushes Annie down the hallway. 

The man in the expensive suit walks into a door followed closely by Annie. She stumbles into a large office with expensive furniture and paintings. "Leave us," he commands. 

Ramon stammers and shakes his head, "But sir this woman is dangerous...."

"Leave now you imbecile while you still are in my good grace," rebukes the man in the suit. The enforcer bows his head and then glares at Annie. 

"Seeya Ramon!" replies Annie and she sticks her tongue out at him. The man in the suit laughs at her display, "I like her..."

Ramon clearly is almost an instant away from charging at Annie but he restrains himself and walks out the door still glaring at her and he slams it shut. "The service in this place stinks..." says Annie. 

"My name is Simon Baxter," replies the man in the suit and he strides around an ornate oak desk and sits on a luxurious leather chair, "Please sit," and he motions to a comfortable looking cushioned seat.

Annie sits down and rubs the back of her head, "I have a headache, got any alcohol?" she asks.  

Simon looks at her surprised, "It's not even eleven o'clock in the morning yet..." he replies, "And what are you like 16?"

Annie rolls her eyes at him, "Morning for you, still party time for me," she responds, "And I'm 17 not 16," she adds flippantly. 

Simon chuckles in amusement, "Sorry but I need you sober for the job you're going to do for me." Annie grins at him, "Ah now we get to the nitty gritty," she says. 

"Yes, assassinations should never be taken lightly," he responds.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 21, 2008)

-On Dark's Deck-

Bolt sat there, in despair.
Belle: "Knock it off already."
Bolt: "My pride.  My honor.  Gone."
He was on his knees, slamming his fist on the ground.
WHAM!
Belle: "I SAID CUT IT OUT!"
Bolt: "God dammit!  You hit harder than her!"
WHACK!
Eve: "Really now?"
Bolt: "Hmmmm, I stand by my statement."
BONK!
Eve: "You're an idiot."
Belle: "Tell me about it."
Bolt: "Owwwww.  So Jay, where to now?"


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 21, 2008)

As V, Garrick and Colt took their positions, a man with a black cape stands near Garrick....
He is handsome with a very-well made body and muscles, some tattoos.He seems strong...
Some marines and pirates at some other tracks glance at him .
"Damn.....is he .....??"
"He is ......who the hell called him here???" 

Darek was a famous executioner and bounty hunter and am Ex-member of a secret organization.Now he was working for WG....
*
"What's your name?"* Colt asks him from the next track when he saw him near to Garrick.

"My name is Darek"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 21, 2008)

?So Jay where now?? Bolt looked over at his captain. ?No idea... I just kinda wander...? He stood up and walked over to Belle, Bolt and Eve. ?But I think it?s best we get the others and get out of here.? They nodded and were about to leave. ?Sorry Bro.? A rope wrapped around Jason. ?But I can?t let you go.? Joseph gripped the end tight.

?Sorry bro.? Jason came back with. ?But I can?t let my crew down.?  Jason was going to try and escape but Joseph began to laugh. ?Hehehehe, Man you didn?t let me finish.? He smiled at his little brother. ?I can?t let you go. Without saying goodbye.? Jason smiled back. ?Goodbye Big brother.? Joseph nodded. ?Goodbye. Little brother.? 

He let the rope go and then pointed dramatically. ?BUT WHEN YOU BECOME A BIG BOUNTY HEAD BE SURE TO KNOW I?M COMING FOR YOU!? Jason smiled. ?I?ll be looking forward to a rematch.?  They both nodded and the crew made their way back into town. ?Best to speed this process up.? Jason put on a speed mask and left the rest in the dust.

?Man I want a mask...? Bolt pouted. ?How come you got one?? He looked over at Belle. *?SHUT UP!?* The two girls smacked him in unison. ?I like you eve~? Belle smiled. ?Rot.? Eve looked forward. ?So... mean....? Belle and Bolt stopped to sulk. ?Wimps.? Eve kept running forward. ?GOTHCA!? Jason picked up Anne. 

*?Hey watch the hands!?* She commented. ?You two!? Jason grabbed Rex next. ?Ah, Thank?s mate.  Been Wonderin when you?d be comin!? Rex grinned. ?NUMBER THREE!? Jason picks up James just in time for the mask to break, causing him to fall to the ground. ?Guh... heavy....? When moving at a fast speed, the weight didn?t matter to him.

?I?m coming~? Eve waved to Jason. ?I?ll help~? She grinned picking Jason up and leaving everyone else behind. ?Die.? She then ran off with him on her shoulder. *?Well... I? can walk.*? Anne stood up. ?Yeah, I got a bit of a secand wind in me!? Rex limped off. ?The red monkey.... needs to rest.... zzzzzzzz.? James fell asleep. 

?Damn it! Stop being slow!? Bolt ran by and picked James up. ?Come on!? Belle had Rex and Anne follow her. ?Right! You lasses are perty fast! Dorererererereme!? Their goal was to outrun the Marine?s. Sure Joseph let them go but there is no telling what the others will do.

?Damn it!? Eric just beat his opponent. ?They?re getting away!? He tried to take off but was stopped. ?You have no orders to capture them. It was my duty alone. Your job is to aid in taking down the marine base here.? Joseph smirked. ?Bastard....?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 21, 2008)

Paegun was bandaged up and laid motionless on the ground.  Sooyoung was standing above his motionless body, "Come on dumbass, wake up.  Please."

-Dreamy Time- (Almost everyone else has had one so....)

Two children were playing in a forest, one was a boy and the other was a girl.

Boy: "Come on, I heard my Dad is coming here today.  I haven't seen him, this is my first time."
Girl: "Okay.  I've always wanted to meet your Daddy."

The two children began to run through the village when someone started shouting, "PIRATES ARE HERE!!!!  PIRATES ARE HERE!!!!"

The girl started holding onto the boys arm, "I'm scared."

The boy reassured the girl, "Don't worry my Dad's a Marine, they'll deal with the Pirates.  Let's just go to my house for now."

The two children went to the boy's house and a Pirate was standing in front of the boy's mother, "A Pirate?!?!  What are you doing in my house?  Leave now!!"

The Pirate smiled at the young boy, "He's a feisty one, ain't he?  So this is him?"

The boy's mother nodded, "Yes that's him."

The boy looked at his Mom and then at the Pirate, "Mommy, what are you talking about?"

The girl was hiding behind the boy still and the Pirate looked at her, "So is this your girlfriend?  Eh Paegun."

The boy looked at the man, "How do you know my name?  Mom how does he know my name?"

Paegun's mother walked over towards her son and held him, "There's something I need to tell you.  That's your Father."

Paegun's eyes grew wide, "He can't be my Daddy.  Daddy's a Marine, not a Pirate.  You're lying."

The Pirate stepped before Paegun, "It's true.  I'm your old man.  I wanted your Mother to tell you when you were ready.  Guess we shoulda waited a bit longer."

Paegun started crying a little bit, "What are you doing here?  Why are you a Pirate?"

The Pirate smiled, "I've always been a Pirate.  I wanted to stop by and see my boy, before I travel to the Grand Line.  I'm sorry this had to happen."

Paegun wiped his face, "I'll become a Marine.  I'll come catch you when I can."

The Pirate started walking towards the door, "Go for it.  We'll meet on the Grand Line.  I want you to have something before I leave."

The Pirate gave Paegun a small chest, "What is it?  Where's the key?"

The Pirate opened the door and started to leave, "You'll open it when you're ready.  The key will stay with your Mother.  Return when you think you're ready.  We'll meet again boy, on the Grand Line."

Paegun nodded his head, "We'll meet and I'll catch you."

The Pirate left Paegun's house and started to head towards the harbor.  He started to yell, "WE'RE DONE HERE BOYS!!!!!  NOW WE GO TO THE GRAND LINE!!!!"

Paegun and the girl started examining the small chest, "What do you think it is Paegun?"

Paegun shrugged, "I don't know Sooyoung.  I'll send for it when I'm ready."

Paegun's mother was seen smiling at the two young children.

-Back on Falgo Island-

"Dad!!!!"

Paegun regained consciousness, "You feelin' better?  You got cut up pretty bad."

Paegun felt a pain across his chest, "I'm better.  What are we doin' here on the island again?"

Joseph and Eric walked up to Paegun and Sooyoung, "We're gonna take down the Marine Base here.  Did you forget?"

Paegun smiled, "Yeah, I did."

Sooyoung and Paegun stood up, *"Let's go!!"*


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 21, 2008)

V stepped up to the track.  Next to him was a black haired man.  The man had curly hair and blue green eyes.  He was wearing a black cloak and he had a longsword strapped to his back.  V heard some of the other contestants whispering.  "That's- it's Perseus! He's the one that killed Medusa!"  Suddenly a shot rang out in the air, and the contestants began to run.    

Perseus and V burst ahead of all the others.  They were neck and neck, neither one of them was able to gain a major gain over the other.  As they were nearing the finish line, Perseus jumped in front of V, kicked him to the ground and ran off.  V jumped and leaped at him, tackling him.  Before V knew what happened, two fists had hit him in the stomach and he was lying on his back.  He got up, and saw that Perseus and another contestant had already crossed the finish line.  Groaning, he dashed across the finish line.  "At least I made third.  I'll show that bastard in a later match."  A coach ran over and handed V a bronze stick.  "Congratulations!" he said and ran off.  V headed off to see how Garrick and Colt had done.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 21, 2008)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

They've all met on their unnamed ship, Belle has patched up everyone and is now finishing on the sleeping James.

Belle: Alright, all done. You guys need to stop getting injured so much.
Bolt: Well maybe if we didn't have to worry about protecting so many women on the battle field...
WHACK!
Belle: As I recall I was the one protecting you!
Bolt: Ah, I think most of my injuries are from you...
WHACK!
Bolt: Oh, my head...

Rex: So when we shippin' off capn'?
Jason: I don't think we have to worry about those marines, my brothers with them so they won't come after us just yet. So lets rest up and then we'll head out.
Rex: To...?
Jason: I don't know.
Eve: No destination in mind?
Jason: Nope.
*Anne: Sounds good, as long as you drop me off as promised.*
Jason: Right.

James is on the ground, twisting and turning, gripping his knife hilt tight.

James Dream-

A large shadowy figure delivers a kick to young James and sends him into a wall. The brown headed boy is also punted into a wall as well. 

James: You...bastards...
He pulls out his silver blade and charges at one of the figures. They punch him in the gut, knocking the wind out of him and causing him to drop his blade. 

A large figure is watching this all happen.
Man: You two foolish boys stood no chance against us. To think that you believed that you could defeat the Galaxy Pirates!

James: I...will...WIN!!!
He begins to grow fur and goes into Monkey Point. He then grabs his dagger and charges at him. Some of the other men try to stop James but he leaps over them and continues to rush at their leader.

James: DIE!!!
He goes to stab him but before he can reach he notices that he is impaled by a blade.
Brown Haired Boy: JAMES!!!
Man: Fool...
He pulls out his blade and James returns to his normal form.
Man: Dispose of these two, they'll be a fine example to show the town who is incharge incase anyone questioned us. 

With the last of his consciousness James looks at the 9 figures and grits his teeth.
James: Damn you all...
He passes out as a man picks him up as well as the other injured boy and tosses them out.

At the Marine Base-

The Marine officer continues to toss his money around as another marine walks into the room.
Marine: Sir, all of the Special Marines have been defeated!
Man: WHAT!!! By who!!!
Marine: Well, the combined forces of the Little Tree Pirates and another Marine group and they're-
BOOM!
Marine: They're attacking sir...

Joseph fires another cannon ball at the base, the other three standing behind him in a line.
Joseph: Lets go.
They all rush into the base, taking down marines one by one.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 21, 2008)

Colt was in the same track with that guy called Darek.
Near Colt were some more marines and even pirates.
Colt used some of his abilities secretely and when the shot rank out to the air pressure made all the others that were behind Colt not able to move.
2 were in front of thers, Colt and Darek.....
Darek was really fast and was some metres ahead of Colt.Suddenly a thin pirate guy reached Colt and then reached Darek.When he approached Darek, the pirate flew away from a fist.
Colt approached Darek too........
They were almost at the same when...........the first one that passed the finishing line was Darek.
*
"Damn.....second......"* Colt said
One man walked towards and gave a gold medal to Darek and a silver one to Colt.*
"That guy seems interesting.I should talk to Garrick....."*


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 21, 2008)

Cornelia stood panting, she hadn’t gotten won anything. “Dam legs, you think with them being longer they would be more useful”  It was then that she heard someone chanting.

“I got second! I got second” The man chanting was a pirate, Cornelia smiled, this should be easy. She walked up to the man as he was chanting. 

“Wow! Second place- So impressive”  she said in the most flirtatious way she could think of.

“Thanks, babe, how about me and you discuses running technique” Replied the pirate with an idiotic grin on his face. 

“So tempting, but-” she replied has she kneed the man in the groin then delivered an uppercut to the mans jaw effectively knocking him out, she picked up the silver stick he had and walked to the next event all while muttering “I got second place” 

Up in the stands a brown haired man started to laugh hysterically, he almost felt sorry for the poor man… almost.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 21, 2008)

Next to Garrick stands a tall bearded man with long dark hair, wearing sandals and a crimson cloak. He wears an ornate looking short sword attached to a leather belt and there are bronze gauntlets around his wrists. The man has a mischievous light in his eyes that Garrick does not like.

"Who the fuck is this guy?" mutters Garrick. Suddenly the shot rings out and Garrick sprints forward. To his left he sees a pirate running alongside him. "Hey you come here!" exclaims Garrick and he lifts the man by the head and tosses him at two other Pirates who are moving ahead on the track. The man hurtles into the two pirates and they collapse like bowling pins.

"Gyahahaha!" laughs Garrick and he leaps over them. Now only the strange fellow in the crimson cloak is ahead of him. Garrick puts on a burst of speed and closes in, the finish line dead ahead. 

Garrick matches the man's speed and they both run neck and neck but suddenly at the last second the stranger tips his foot out in front of Garrick and trips him up. Garrick stumbles and almost falls headfirst but he regains his footing and speeds towards the finish line. Unfortunately the man has already finished ahead of him. 

Garrick points at him, "Hey asshole you cheated!" he bellows at him. Garrick conveniently forgets that he was just about to punch the man before he tripped him up. As Garrick strides towards him to settle things a judge gets in the middle and hands the man a golden stick. 

"Noble Odysseus wins the race!" he exclaims and then he hands Garrick a silver stick, "You are second my friend..." and then he walks off.

Garrick tosses his silver stick towards the dirt, "Screw second place!"

Odysseus walks towards him and pats him on the back, "Tough loss...maybe next time," he remarks with a knowing grin and he strides away towards two other similar dressed compatriots.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 21, 2008)

V saw that both Garrick and Colt had won, but neither of them in first place.  He headed on over to them.  *"It looks we have some tough competition this time around.  I made second to a guy named Darek."* "Someone with a black cloak beat me." "See that guy over there? His name is Odysseus.  Some kind of noble.  I'll tear him apart." "That's the guy I lost to! Standing next to Odysseus.  I'm pretty sure his name was Perseus.  My blade will sink into his flesh."  Garrick and V were about to head over and confront them when a gunshot rang out.  "All winners are to head north to the Great Pit! You must show your stick in order to be admitted.  Anyone without a stick will not be allowed in.  No exceptions!"  Coach Pon shouted.   

"We'll get them next time."  The three marines then headed over to the Great Pit.  Showing there sticks, they were admitted into tunnel that headed about forty feet down.  When they stepped out, they found themselves in a huge pit that was at least five hundred feet wide.  The ground was hard packed.  Soon, all the contestants had arrived.  The number of contestants had been cut down to only around one hundred.  There was a large, barred gate on the other side of the pit.  Coach Pon appeared by the brim of the pit and began to explain the rules of this game.   

"Alright, listen up! This match is very simple.  The point is to destroy the Mecha Minotaur, made by our resident scientist, Daedalus.  The survivors move on to the next round.  If one of your teammates is killed, you are disqualified.  If you want to eliminate competition early, you may do so, but you will need to work together to stop this thing.  You have thirty seconds to leave if you want to back out."  Nobody made a move.  "Very well.  Begin!"  He pulled out his pistol and shot it into the air.  

The gate on the other side of the pit slowly creaked open, and a thumping noise was heard before the thing came out.  It was a massive, lumbering piece of machinery.  It had two legs, two arms and a head but that was just  about as human as it got.  Sticking out of its wrists were gigantic chainsaws.  There was a massive minigun in the center of its head, and when it opened its mouth razor sharp teeth and a flamethrower could be seen inside.  Two massive power drills were attached to its head, designed to give the appearance of horns.  The Mecha Minotaur geared up its chainsaws and attacked.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2008)

As the race ended, Matyr and Jun were ready to kill Rek. He promised them that the'd get into the race, but he has not done that. "Will you guys relax? I got this." He said. He walked towards a small store with the words 'Souvenirs' on it. "3 toy victory poles, please." He asked. "THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATRONAGE!" The vendor yelled. He was middle-aged, and had a dark beard. "That was loud." Rek said as he clamped on his ears. "Could I know your name?' The vendor beamed. "CERTAINLY. I AM LEONIDAS, SOUVENIR VENDOR OF MINOS!!!!!!!" After paying the rather loud vendor, Rek returned to where Jun and Matyr where.

"Now, observe. SILVER HAND!" In an instant, the copper poles that he was holding became made of pure silver. "Impressive." Matyr commented. "I do not approve of your methods, but they are effective." Jun said. The 3 walked up to the mass of competitors who have won. To blend in with the crowd, they disguised themselves as locals. All 3 of them now wore a toga. Matyr's was scarlet red. Jun's was emerald green. Rek's, Regal Purple.

They entered a tunnel leading to a massive pit 500 feet wide. "I feel a malevolent presence here, Rek." Jun whispered. "We're surrounded by rough-neck pirates and those crazy marines. Of course you feel a malevolent presence." Jun was not convinced that it was just the people around her. Something even more sinister was coming, she knew.

The monarch pirates were situated at the very back of the crowd, and because of that, they could not hear the Coach. "What do you guys think we'll be doing now?" In an instant, a massive, mechanical monstrosity came out of the gate on the other side of the pit. "Jun." Rek said, stunned by the machine's size. "Yes, Rek, that's what I was talking about."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 22, 2008)

"So who do you want me to kill?" asks Annie as normally as one would ask what would you like me to get from the grocery store. 

Simon Baxter stares at this seemingly innocent looking girl, only 17 years of age, short blonde hair, bright green eyes, in fact she reminds him of his own daughter. However, when he looks into her eyes he sees a coldness there, with a gaze as sharp as steel, emotionless and pitiless, they are the eyes of a killer.

"This is your quarry," he responds and he hands her a folder filled with various photos. 

Annie opens up the folder and stares at each photo intently as if memorizing every detail, "Who are these guys?" she asks, as she leafs through the photographs, even though she knows exactly who they are, but then she freezes at the last one which shows a smiling little girl no older then 10 years old. 

Baxter grins, "They are members of the rival family that we are at war with," he replies, "That young girl is the daughter of Don Diego my bitter enemy..." 

Annie stares at the photo of the little girl for several minutes then she puts it back with the other pictures and closes the folder. She tosses it across the desk and looks at Baxter, "Killing little girls is not in my resume," she says very simply, "As for the others well...." she shrugs, "I'm not too picky about them."

Baxter laughs at her, "Bah! You do not kill little girls," he replies derisively, "Oh come now, what do you take me for? I know who you are..." Baxter leans forward in his leather chair and pronounces the next words very slowly, "Annie the Kid, the demon gunslinger of West Blue."

Annie shows no reaction and just stares back at Baxter very calmly. Baxter continues, "Yes I know of your reputation and I know what you've done in the past and killing little girls would certainly not rank amongst the worst of the acts you've committed," he says mockingly. 

There is silence for several minutes and Baxter just stares at her very smugly. Finally Annie speaks, "5 Million per head..." she says.

Baxter smacks his hand on his desk and smiles satisfactorily, "Done!" he exclaims and he gets up out of his chair. "Welcome to the family," he says and he walks over to an oak cabinet full of expensive liquor, "Now about that drink that you wanted..." he says. 

Annie shakes her head, "No thanks I'm not in the mood anymore," and she stands up, "Can I go now?" she asks. Baxter nods, "We've prepared a room for you, my men will escort you there," he replies. 

As Annie walks out she plans in her head the many ways she will make Baxter suffer before everything is said and done. _Patience, young Annie...patience,_ she repeats over and over again in her mind.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 22, 2008)

All the men saw that machine monster....
Some felt strange, others felt scared but others like Colt,Garrick and V were really interested of what they just saw.

The machine started moving towards all the men in there.Flames and bullets from a machine gun made all of them running for their lifes.
Colt for first time used a pressure field around him, V and Garrick.It dodged the bullets but Colt could not use it for long because it was his first time.

"Good start...." Garrick yelled as he jumped high and then dove to the machine's head with his force.
Thena ll the pirates and marines charged at it too...
V threw some knives and Colt was preparing a massive air-cannon attack.
*
"Air-Cannon!!" *Between his palms a sphere of high-pressured air traveled at high speeds.It reached the machine but killed some men that were right to that  direction and it passed behind the machine at less than second it killed some others too.
It caused good damage at the machine making it stuned for a while .
The Garrick found the chance and with a technique he caused something like an earthquake making the machine falling with its back down.
With his hands grabbed one leg from the machine and V threw something special there.
Garrick, V and Colt were some of the few that were working together when the others were watching them.

It was the first time that all the others saw some of the true powers of the 3 marines.

Darek was there too.........


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 22, 2008)

Annie loads her revolvers and then spins the chambers. The revolvers are made of gold, deadly six shooters. Over the years she had made some modifications to them and added her own “special touch.". Annie kisses both guns and then holsters them, “Time to go to work Fred and Wilma,” she says. 

“Hahaha! You name your guns?” asks Ramon in a laughing tone. A dozen men armed to the teeth stand behind him and they chuckle as well.

“What can I say I'm sentimental,” Annie replies and she pats the special triple barreled rifle strapped to her back, “This guy has a name to,” she adds. 

“Oh yeah what do you call that one?” asks Ramon derisively. 

“Oh you'll find that out if you're ever on the wrong end of it,” she responds with a devilish grin. Annie strides towards the assembled men and paces back and forth looking into each of their eyes. _Pfft...amateurs all of them_ she thinks.

“Alright we move in hot and heavy according to the plan, meanwhile I will be running and gunning the whole time,” she says, “And I'll tell you all one last time don't get in my way or try and keep up with me because you'll only get yourselves killed.”

Ramon scoffs at her, “Oh please, you're too full of yourself for a 17 year old,” he says, some of the men behind him laugh. 

Annie simply shrugs at them, “Whatever...okay let's move,” she says. 

_An hour later...._
The full moon hangs in the night sky like an errie sentinel. All is quiet in the Diego Mansion. Armed guards patrol the rooftops and the perimeter within the high iron gates surrounding the estate. A young girl no older then 17 wearing a crimson cloak and hood walks up to the front gate and rings the bell. 

A guard slams open a peephole and stares at her, “What do you want its late ya know!!” he exclaims. The girl starts crying, “Excuse me sir but could you spare me some money, some food, anything, I'm so hungry?” she asks in a quivering voice. 

“Oh hell know, what the fuck do you think this is, a soup kitchen!” he bellows at her, “Get out of here before you catch a beating girl!” Suddenly a refined elderly voice responds from the other end, “Phillipe do not be such a cretin, help the poor girl out,” and then the sound of footsteps can be heard walking away.

“Y...yes Don Diego!” responds the guard and he unlocks the iron wrought door, “Alright girl I'll give you some...” but he stops talking and stands slack jawed when he sees the girl holding a gun to his forehead.

“Say good night Phillipe!” exclaims Annie. *BANG!* Phillipe falls to the ground with half his forehead missing, his face still in that surprised slack jawed pose. 

All around the mansion explosions and gunfire ring out. Annie charges in, guns blazing and she blasts right through the front door like a demon from hell.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 22, 2008)

It was like the 3 marines were having a good time with match when all the others except Darek was waiting scared....

Darek had a strange smile.

But while the machine was down by all the attacks of the 3 marines it suddenly stands up.Sharp big swords come out of its body and its charges at them fast.
It causes destruction while Darek this time runs at high speeds while jumping and dodging...
He whispered something as he jumped and moved straigh forward to its head at the air.
With a powerfull fist that when it touched it caused air waves and dust everywhere sent the machine beast at the opposite rocks.

"Who the hell is that guy.....??" Garrick yelled
*"Oh I wanted to talk you about him"*  Colt answered him.

The guy called Darek was famous but een Colt and Garrick were Marine Lt. ranks and V was really good trained Darek seemed that he was at a similar power level.He managed to move the whole machine alone with one fist.

The other marines and pirates seemed knowing Darek.....


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 22, 2008)

-Aboard the Little Tree Pirates' Nameless Ship-

The group were scattered on the ship as they began leaving the docks.
Bolt: "About time.  We can finally leave this god forsaken island."
Jason: "Why do you sound so bitter?"
Bolt: "Isn't it obvious?"
Jason: "Eh?"
Bolt: "Look at what we've picked up.  This crew went from 3 to 7 in a flash.  Think about it.  2 to 7 if you include the stupid monkey.  Think about it, we got a long haired slacker who'll be playing music all day..."
Rex: "Well, I guess tats a good description of me..."
Bolt: "... a bitchy girl that can't cook or clean..."
Belle: "I'm a DOCTOR you asshole!"
Bolt: "... a bitchy girl that can't cook or clean who loves to drink..."
Anne: *"So, we still don't have any booze?"*
Bolt: "... and a bitchy girl that can't cook or clean and gets off on pain."
Eve: "You will die a lonely death."
He falls down on his knees, grabbing his chest.
Bolt: "My heart.  So...cold..."
Jason; "Well, they all seem like nice people and I've let join us."
Bolt: "This is stupid."
Jason: "Well, I-I'm the captain and I make the decisions!"
Everyone stood there silently for a moment.  
Bolt: ".... true."
Jason: "Now, its time to leave.  Everyone to their positions!"
All: *"Aye aye!"*
Jason turns around and looks out to the ocean.  The sun is rise, giving the sky an orange glow.
Jason: "Lets set sail for the next island."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 22, 2008)

Garrick looks up at this mechanical monstrosity. They had each hit it with  powerful attacks but the beast is still on its feet and it swats away crowds of Pirates and Marines like little flies. 

"Fuck this!" Garrick exclaims, "We're gonna bulldog that fuckin' monster." He looks over at Colt. "Hey 
Colt do you trust me?" he asks

Colt looks at him quizzically, *"Yeah, why?"*

"Good!" Garrick says very simply and then he lifts up Colt into the air. *"Oi what the hell do you think you're doing!?"* yells Colt. 

"Calm down!" exclaims Garrick, "Oi V stand on top of Colt!"

"Have you gone mad!?" asks V. 

"DO YOU TRUST ME!!!" Garrick bellows. 

V sighs and nods, he leaps on top of Colts back feeling like an idiot. "Alright you two, I'm gonna launch you like a rocket at the beast. When you reach his neck, Colt I want you to hit him point blank range with your most powerful attack and tehn V I want you leap over its head and stab its neck from behind, do whatever ya gotta do."

"GOT IT!" Garrick shouts. Colt and V nod silently, "Good," he replies and then he looks over at this Darek fellow, "Hey big dude, follow my lead that an order from a Marine Lieutenant!" he commands. 

Darek seems to consider this for a second as if weighing his options but then he finally nods. 

"GYAHAHAHA!!!!" That's the spirit!" Suddenly he starts spinning around liking a top and then as he reaches the arc of his spin he hurls Colt and V like a missile at the Minotaur.  Garrick quickly charges forward in a blur following them from the ground and Darek appears alongside him. 

V literally stands ontop of Colt like a surfboard, still feeling very much idiotic. They hurtle like a streak of lighting at the beast's neck. Colt somersaults in midair and then kicks V into the air, he rockets over the Minotaurs head and lands behind its neck. V stabs ruthlessly into anslit in the creatures armor and digs his knife deeply. The Minotaur bellows in fury. Meanwhile Colt focuses all of his power and claps his hands together...
*
"AIR CANNON!"* he exclaims and blasts a giant orb of compressed air at the beast head the shot is so powerful it hurls Colt backwards but the blast hits the Minotaurs neck dead on creating a huge explosion. Behind the beast, V leaps off. The Minotaurs entire neck, is blasted open and short circuits, electrical sparks spark outwards.

At the same time Garrick and Darek charge in at the beasts legs. Garrick unleashes his most powerful punch at the right leg while Darek hits the left leg. Both punches hit simultaneously and smash right through the creatures armor plating. The Minotaur groans and then collapses to the ground in a hulk.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 22, 2008)

A few hours earlier on the Little Tree's Ship-

James removes his bandages and puts on a clean plain red t-shirt. He slides his boots and fingerless gloves on, and adjusts his goggles on his forehead. He also drops a note into the crow's nest and slides down the mast.

James: Right, time to get going. 
He stands on the railing and looks back at the Little Tree Pirate's Ship.
James: Sorry, I don't know how you will all survive without the Great Red Monkey, but you'll have to make due.

He leaps into a small fishing boat next to the ship and cuts the rope keeping it docked. 
James: I'm coming home, and you all better be ready...

Presently on the Little Tree Ship-

Jason: Ah, it'll be good to get out on the ocean again.
He says as they prepare the ship to leave.
Rex: This sure is a lot of work to get goin.
He says as he pulls up the anchor.
Bolt: Yeah, where is the monkey, we could use some help here. With three women it'll take even longer.
He hanging from the mast, untieing the sails.
Eve: Burn in hell.
He falls off and lands on the deck.
Bolt: Ow, my back and my heart hurt...

Belle: Where is James?
Jason: I don't know, I'll check his bed.
Jason climbs up to the crows nest and looks for James, but all he sees is a note. He picks it up and slides down on deck.
Jason: He's not there, but this is...
He opens it and begins to read.

Little Tree Pirates-

You've all done good to find my note, very impressive!

Jason: It was in the crow's nest...

I'm sure it's been days before you've found this, so I am long gone. I have enjoyed the short stay I've had with you but I have my own business to attend to. I am returning to my home in Forsyth Island to single handedly destroy the Galaxy Pirates. That is all you have to know, I just figured I would let you lucky people be the first to hear about my great victory. I wish you all luck with your journey and maybe one day I'll see you all in the Grand Line. 

-James Danziker
The Red Monkey

It is signed in Red ink, actually it is written completly in red ink.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 22, 2008)

The Mecha-Minotaur slowly began to emit a beeping sound from it's stomach.  *"What's that noise?"* "I don't-"  Suddenly the Mecha-Minotaur exploded, white light spreading from its body.  The contestants turned to run out of the arena, but the light over took them and their eyes became drowsy.  All of the contestants soon saw black and collapsed.   

When V awoke, he found himself lying on his back on dirt packed floor.  Garrick and Colt were lying next to him.  He got up and looked around.  On all sides he was surrounded by a stone wall except for right ahead of him where there was a running river.  Lying next to the river were some planks, nails and a hammer.  There was a note attached to the wall. V headed over to it and began to read.  "To all contestants:  The object of this game is to escape from the labyrinth.  Build a boat using the supplies and find your way out.  Only the first 10 complete groups of three will make it to the next round."  "I was hoping we would be able to do some killing in this game." V heard the groggy voice of Garrick.  "What happened?" "Read this.  We have a boat to build."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 23, 2008)

"We must protect Don Diego!" holler the guards. 

Annie charges in through the front door, guns blazing and emerges into a huge ballroom with a large crystal chandelier. She takes aim and fires at the link holding up the chandelier and it hits it dead on causing the chandelier to crash down on four guards in an explosion of expensive crystal. 

Up ahead she notices a wide marble staircase and sprints towards it through a hail of gunfire. Annie spins around and somersaults in the air like a deranged spinning top, all the while shooting. She takes out three men standing in front of her and they collapse on top of each other. A squad of guards armed with rifles run down the stairs and fire at Annie. She quickly dives down in front of the three corpses for cover just as a hail of bullets ricochet around her. 

Annie lays low against the bodies and reaches into her belt pouch taking out several cartridges. She loads them in a blur and then shoots towards the stairs, the cartridges explode in front of the guards into a plume of smoke, disorienting them. They cry out in bewilderment and start firing blindly in all directions. Annie pulls her leather aviator goggles over her eyes and vaults over the dead bodies, racing up the stairs right into the smoke.

The gunfire intensifies within the smoke field and men shout and groan in pain. Annie's laughs can be heard within the smoke. A minute later a bloody Annie emerges from the other end of the smoke field and she races to the top of the stairs. She spots three more guards with rifles positioned at the top and leaps over the railing just as they fire at her, hitting nothing but air. She grabs hold of the railing with her right hand and then flings herself back onto the stairs and right over the heads of the guards. Annie aims downward and fires at the top of theirs heads, point blank range, killing them instantly. 

Annie lands in an expansive carpeted hallway with many doors and expensive looking portraits and antique vases. She looks in both directions and sees a dozen men at both ends of the hallway, ready to fire and behind her in the staircase she can hear more guards running up towards her. "Not good..." she mumbles.

As a hail of gunfire streams at her from both directions. Annie ducks and rolls straight at a door which lies in front of her. She smashes into it with all of her strength and prays the door will budge. Miraculously the door gives and she bashes it wide open, landing safely inside some bedroom. Annie rolls to her feet and aims all around the room in a blur, its empty. She quickly kicks the door closed and runs towards a large oak drawer. Annie pushes it against the door and tips it over creating a makeshift barricade. As if on cue men start pounding on the door and begin shooting. Annie leaps to the side and runs into the bathroom, she sees a tiny window and smiles.

A minute later, half a dozen guards break through and shoot up the whole room but Annie is not there, then they run into the bathroom but instead of Annie they find a small black cartridge sitting on the seat of the toilet bowl, also the tiny window is open.

"THAT"S A BO......."

*KABOOM!*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 23, 2008)

"Well, I think we found our next location." Jason folds the letter and puts it into his shirt. "Hey let me talk to you for a moment." Bolt put his arm around Jason and walked him back away from the crew. He took Jason behind the cabin and cleared his throat.

"Ok here me out." Bolt steps back. "We just look at it like this, he wanted to go. He WANTED to be on his own right? right? so who are we to honestly prevent the man from going off on his own and living his dream protecting his town!" Bolt made dramatic heroic hand gestures while speaking.

Jason just blinked a few times. "That was idiotic." Bolt sighed. "Ok, Let me try this.... We're down one! come on! ONE DOWN MAN! ONE DOWN!!! let's roll with it till all of them are gone!" Eve overheard his shouting and slammed his head into the Cabin wall. Causing Bolt to fall to the ground.

"you are despicable." She grabbed Jason's arm and lead him off. "Just think~ it's one down~" Even though she was a few inches taller then Jason she still tried to lay her head on his shoulder. "Damn it.... she just wants... Jay to herself... hypocritical bitch...." Jason and Eve walked back to the front of the Deck.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 23, 2008)

Don Diego paces back and forth nervously in his office. "That son of a bitch Baxter has gone too far!" he exclaims. 10 guards stand at the front door to his office forming a defensive line. In the corner of the office sits a little girl no older then nine or ten years old, "Father I'm scared!" she exclaims. Don Diego stops pacing and smiles at his only child, "Don't worry Lucy, everything will be alrig....."

Suddenly a hail of bullets hurtles through the window to Don Diego's office cutting down all of the guards near the door. Annie crashes through the window and rolls along the floor and in an eye blink she has her gun pressed to the back of Don Diego's head. 

She whispers into his ear, "Live or die?" she asks very calmly. Don Diego begins shaking, "Please there is a misunderstanding!" he exclaims, "Whatever Baxter has told you I'm not..."

Annie strikes him with the butt end of her revolver and grabs him by the throat, her eyes are cold and pitiless, "I know what you've done, the people you've murdered, don't play coy with me," she says. "Live or die?" Annie repeats slowly. In the corner, Lucy starts crying 

Don Diego looks at his daughter, he smiles at her and winks, "LIVE!" he exclaims. "Wrong answer..." 

*BANG!*

Don Diego falls to the floor headfirst in a crumpled heap. Lucy cries out and runs towards her father and cradles his head, ?Nooooo Father!!!?  she screams. Annie looks down at Lucy, she's the one from the photo that Baxter wanted her to kill. 

Lucy glares at Annie with tears streaming down her face, ?YOU MONSTER I HATE YOU!? she yells. Annie looks down at the floor, her eyes downcast and then points at the girls forehead, ?Live or die?? she asks coldly. ?GO TO HELL!!? Lucy screams back. 

?Live or die?? she asks again. Lucy however holds her defiant face and merely glares back at Annie, refusing to answer. Annie tries not to looks into the girls eyes, ?Don't make this harder then it has to be...? she says and is a second away from pulling the trigger but then she stares at Lucy's tear stained face. A frown breaks out on Annie's face as if she's remembering some old memory. Annie sighs and draws down her revolver, ?I can't do this anymore...? she mutters and her hand shakes slightly, ?I need a drink.?

Suddenly the door to Don Diego's office explodes and a throng of men rush through but fortunately for Annie they are allies. Ramon charges in with his rifle leveled. He sees Annie and grins, ?Damn girl....what they they said about you was no joke,? he laughs, ?You really are a demon.? Then Ramon notices Lucy crying over her fathers body, ?Hey that's the Don's kid....why haven't you killed her yet?? he asks Annie. 

Annie still looks down at the floor, her hand trembling slightly. Ramon walks towards them, ?Hey Annie anybody home!?? he asks loudly, ?Man screw this I'll dust her myself...? and he aims his rifle at Lucy. Just as Ramon pulls the trigger, Annie blasts him in the side of the head with her revolver, ?She's off limits!? Annie exclaims, then she looks at Ramon's men and radiates a vicious killing intent, ?Any dissenters?? she asks.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 23, 2008)

-On the Nameless Ship's Deck-

The rest of the crew all stood there, staring at James' letter.  It was silent for a moment until Bolt walks over.
Bolt: "Well, at least thats one less mouth to feed.  Amirite?"   
THUMP!
Everyone: *"ASSHOLE!"*
He was laying on the ground, face down.
Bolt: "I was just joking..."
Belle: "This isn't a time to joke.  This is serious."
Rex: "The lad's gonna go and fight of a pirate crew on 'is own?  He must be mental."
Anne: *"A pretty gutsy move if you ask me."*
Bolt: "More like stupid.  Amirite?"  
BAM!
Everyone: *"NO!"*
Bolt: "Owwwww..."
Belle: "Well Jason, the decision is ultimately up to you."
At that moment, Bolt gets up and dusts himself off ... again.
Bolt: "Well I think-"
Belle: "If you make just one more "joke", I'm gonna-"
Bolt: "Calm down, calm down.  Don't get a riled up again.  Let me just say that this kid is not going to be able to solo an entire crew on his own.  He'll probably get pummeled."
Rex: "He was doing fine against Dark's men."
Bolt: "Yea, but this is different.  He's going after this crew in particular, and odds are, they're gonna be tough."
Anne: *"Sounds like fun.*  She grins.
Bolt: "So who am I, honestly, going to let him have all the fun?"
Rex: "I must say, I agree with the idiot."
Belle: "So what are you getting at?"
Bolt: "I'm saying that I'm bored, and need an adrenaline rush."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 23, 2008)

"Right.. head to the island then!" Everyone blinked for a moment. "What's the name again?" Belle asked. "uh... Forsyth Island" They all nodded. "Right! get to work doing whatever it is you were told to do!" Jason stood pointing. They all nodded and walked off. 

"hmmm~" Eve wrapped her arms around Jason. "Hehe~ While the crew is away-" Jason cut her off. "Didn't you want to just be dropped off somewhere?" He looked back at her. "You know you like me~" Jason sighed and walked off. "Aren't i too young for  you?" This time it was eve's spirit that was crushed.

"So... cruel...." She then got a evil smirk on her face. "mm~Hmm~hmm~hmm~ That's what i like about him~" her face became red and she held her cheers like a women who just talked to her crush. "He's just so perfect~" Bolt smiled and did a few poses.

"Yeah, I am pretty damn perfect!." He grinned. "You have a bald spot." BAM Bolt was on the ground. "And i was talking about Jason." WHAM even lower then before. "Damn... him...." He cluched his his hand into a fist. Eve walked off waving to Jason. "Come on~~~" she giggled.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 23, 2008)

-On the Ship-

Bolt remained on his knees, pounding on the deck with his fist.
Bolt: "So... cruel...  How was she able to see my bald spot through my beanie..."
Belle: "Eh?  Whats wrong?"
He quickly gets up as if nothing was happening.
Bolt: "N-nothing.  I'm fine!"  He puts on a stupid grin and points at her.  "Now go back and do stuff with the ship!"
Belle: "And why aren't you doing anything?"
Bolt: "I'm 2nd in command.  I get privileges."
Rex: "2nd in charge?  Did we get to vote for this?"
Bolt turns around shocked.
Bolt: "Eh?"
Anne: *"I wouldn't have voted for him."*
Bolt: "Wha!"
Belle: "He's probably the most irresponsible, reckless, annoying, immature idiot on the ship."
He drops to his knees.
Bolt: "So... many adjectives.  Nearly as bad as Eve..."
He quickly gets back up.
Bolt: "Enough of this!  Get back to work, ALL OF YOU!"
Belle: "Yeah yeah, whatever."
Rex: "Fine wit' me."
Anne: *"He is annoying..."*
Bolt: "_Kukukuku, slowly, I am slowly gaining their respect._"  he thought to himself with a stupid smile.

In the distance, Belle and Anne stood whispering to each other.
Anne: *"Psst, whats with the stupid smile?"*
Belle: "That?  He just thinks he's gaining control.  He's too oblivious to realize otherwise."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 23, 2008)

Jason walked around the ship inspecting the Crews work. "Hey Rex, can you man the port?" Rex scratched his head. "I tink you be meanin helm right?" Jason nodded. "Right... the wheel thing." Rex laughed. "Ah! a cap'n who don't be knowing a ting about the ship! this is perfect for me song!" He pat Jason on the back and walked over to the helm.

Jason looked around then removed a small pad from his pocket. "Wheel is called helm." He wrote down a quick note and put the pad away. Eve sat on a box watching Jason. "I wonder if he likes weapons... i like weapons... does he like ropes... he did use them..." she thought to herself.

"Ah?" She then noticed Jason taking out his Katana and Examining it. "Hmm... Hey Bolt..?" He called to the first person to join the crew. "What's up jay jay?" Bolt walked over and looked at the blade. "Does it look... chipped to you?" Jason has fully accepted the crew!!

"Yeah a little..." Bolt took the blade and looked it over. "Your blade suuucks." Bolt tossed the blade back and walked off. "Uh... thanks..." Jason scratched his head. "Where am i going to get a new blade..." This got Eve's attention.  "I know what to do know!" she ran up to Joseph, Grabbed the blade and ran off. "huh...?"


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 23, 2008)

Bolt walked over to Anne and Belle.  They were sitting around, lounging on the deck and looking at James' note whilst Rex was at the help, playing with his guitar at the same time.

Bolt: "Hey."
Belle: What, you here to tell us to work again?  Because we've done our part for now."
Bolt: "Nah, just tired."
Anne: *"You didn't even do anything!  How did you not get scolded by Jason?"*
Bolt: "Ahhh, you see, the trick is to look angry."
Anne: *"Eh?"*
Bolt: "If you look angry, you look like you're busy."
Belle: "This explains a lot."
Bolt snatches the note from them.
Bolt: "So, where we heading for again?"
Belle: "Some place called Forsyth."
Bolt: "What a stupid name.  At least have a normal name like out island."
Belle: "Tell me about it."
Anne: *"Which island are you two from anyway?"*
Bolt: "Oh.  We're from-"
Rex: "BUGGER!"
Bolt: "Huh?  Whats wrong?"
Rex: "Broke me string."
He spread his fingers and a steel string came out, replacing the old one.
Rex: "Good as new."
Bolt: "That still freaks me out a little."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 23, 2008)

"And now for a changea pace!" Rex shouts out and begins to play. "Anyone got a trumpet?" He laughs. out of no where Jason pops up next to him with a trumpet and begins to play with him. 

"The hell did he get that?" Bolt points. "I have no idea..." Belle tilts her head. "Storage room." Jason goes back to the song. "I didn't even know he could play the trumpet..." Bolt laughs.
*
"Who cares, Go away we're trying to relax."* Anne holds up a magazine. "Man... you chicks are mean." Bolt walks off trying to find something to do. He looks over to Jason and Rex. "Hey... need a drummer?" 

Eve sat in a special room(actually just a cleared out storage room) looking over Jason's blade. "A new handle... and a new guard and a new sheath and i can rebuild the blade...." She nodded. "Yes~ He'll love it~" 

She then smiled and squeezed a hammer to her chest. "I'll call it, Eve's heart~ And he'll fight with it~" She smiled at the thought. "And then.. hehehehe!" She got an evil grin on her face again.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2008)

The skirmish with the Mecha-Minotaur was like a blur for Rek and his crew. One minute, they were dodging every blow the mechanical monstrosity threw, the next, they were asleep on the floor of the battlefield.

"Rek, wake up." Jun whispered. When this did not work, she kicked him in the gut. "Okay, I'm awake." He said squemishly. Matyr smirked at the abuse Rek gets from Jun. No tenryuubito would tolerate such actions against them, but Rek dared not strike back. The surroundings before them were much different than the arena were the minotaur fought them. They were enclosed by stone walls, with a flowing river to their right. There were wooden planks, carpentry materials, and a note by the riverbank. Jun went up to the materials and read the note. "To all contestants: The object of this game is to escape from the labyrinth. Build a boat using the supplies and find your way out. Only the first 10 complete groups of three will make it to the next round."

"So, we're building a boat, eh?" Matyr said. "Well, let's get to work!" He said rather enthusiastically. "Very well then. Jun, be a dear and break those walls to pieces." He asked Jun. The proud warrior complied, smashing the walls around them to bits with a simple karate chop to the stress points. This revealed more walls, which Rek ordered be destroyed, and this revealed more walls. "Matyr, is this enough for the ship?" Rek asked. His good friend nodded. "Yeah, that'll be enough."

Rek immediately walked up to the pile of rubble that was once the walls of the labarynth. With Jun's help, he created a makeshift forge, using rocks converted into coal as fuel. "Alright, you guys just sit back and do as I say when I call you, alright?" Matyr commanded. Rek and Jun did as they were told, and sat by the riverbank and watched Matyr do his magic. 

Within an hour, Matyr had created enough metal to coat a decent-sized dinghy. "We have our metal. Rek, since we don't have any orange goop to use as fuel, I need you to make some." He asked. Rek's devil fruit normally cancels out when he touches water. If he uses it from a distance, the effects  usually are not what they desire. There is a loophole to this, though. If Rek can't convert liquids effectively if he is at a distance from it, then he will use a container to convert the liquids. Rek immediately created a crude jar from the rubble and scooped water from the river. Then, after a few minutes of concentration, the water transformed into orange goop, the fuel used by the Windy Dirge, as well as all of Matyr's machinations. 

"Excellent. Now we build the ship." Matyr and Jun began to build the ship. Rek sat out on this one because he had to use his powers to create weaponry. After a several hours, Jun and Matyr managed to create a crude sea vessel. It was of modest size, with a lower deck that could serve as sleeping quarters and a place to store the engine. On its upper deck was a small mast, not really intended for sailing, but could be used for that purpose when needed.  "That was hard work." Jun commented as she cleaned her face in the water. "Looks like you guys are done." Rek said as he walked towards the small ship pulling a cannon behind him. "Good, the cannon's ready." Matyr said. "The ammo's done as well." Rek pointed to a pile of bullets and shells. "I also made extra guns, should we run out." He pointed to a cluster of crude pistols and rifles. "And if we're really desperate, I made some bombs as well." He pointed to a stone box, no doubt filled with explosives. "A good thing I went to those weapon making classes that Dr. Vegapunk thought to Matyr."

"We are fortunate that you have great control over your power, Rek." Jun told him. Rek beamed. "I'm not as in control of the Chemos Chemos no mi as you think, Jun. But I manage." Matyr and Jun were slightly surprised at Rek's show of humility. "Well, don't just stand there with your mouths open, let's go!" He ordered. Jun and Matyr took all the weapons and ammunition, loaded them into the ship, and went off. "We have a full load of fuel. We better make this last, I don't think I'll be able to make more fuel once we meet up with the other competitors." He said to them.

As the Mini Dirge, as the ship was called, sailed noisily in the river, with no other ship in sight and only walls and empty beaches in its sides, a thought came to Jun. "It will be difficult to traverse this labarynth. Do we have a plan on how it shall be done?" She asked Rek. "Relax." He told her. He then showed them his baby dendenmushi, concealed in his toga. "Ruru, we're in a Labarynth. You know what to do."

From afar, Ruru recieved Rek's call. "A labarynth, milord? Yes, I know what to do." He said before hiding his dendenmushi from the mass of people he was in. There was a rather muscular man with a gruff beard in the front of the crowd.  He was wearing a flowery shirt, with merely a brief underneath."WELCOME TO OUR TOUR OF THE BEAUTIFUL ISLAND OF MINOS. I AM LEONIDAS, YOUR TOUR GUIDE FOR THE DAY . WILL THERE BE ANY QUESTIONS?" Ruru raised his hand. "YES, YOU!" Leonidas said, pointing to Ruru. "Will we be seeing the famed labarynth of Minos?" He asked. "A GOOD QUESTION. THE LABARYNTH WILL BE THE CENTERPIECE OF THE TRIP, AND WILL BE THE LAST PART OF THE TOUR." Ruru smiled, but it was hard to tell given his mustache covered most of his mouth. "It will be the last part of the tour, Milord. Can you handle yourself till then?" He asked. "LET'S TALK LATER, RURU! WE'RE BUSY SINKING SOME SHIP WE SAW!" Rek yelled as Matyr unleashed a volley of cannonfire at the enemy vessel. "They'll be fine." Ruru said to himself.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 23, 2008)

Darek woke up .....maybe from a mistake he was some meters away of the 3 marines Colt, V and Garrick.

Colt woke up as he saw Garrick and V......
He remembered the last moments from that machine beast....
*"My.... powers are getting stronger and stronger fast....."* Colt thought.And he was right.His air-cannon attack was really more destructive.His others attacks too, should have gotten stronger now.One of his goal was to master its powers.So, if he could train a little more, he may was able to use his pressure attack even without moving.

Darek walked towards them "I don't know why they left me near you but I think they want us to work together for now...." 
Darek had a well-made body good for his strength.With his black long coat and his tattoos everyone could remember him for long....
*
"Well....no problem for me"* Colt said as Garrick and V looked at Darek.

It would be a wise choice to take him with them.4 men are better than 3 for sure.And Darek was not just a weak person.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 23, 2008)

On the Open Sea in the North Blue-

James: So...which way do I go...
He looks around the ocean.
James: Hm...
He takes another look.
James: Got it!!!
He raises his arm and points in a random direction.
James: That way! Clearly!
Suddenly the wind picks up and blows the ship in the opposite direction of the way that James pointed.
James: What the hell! Damn you wind! 
He pulls out his blade and begins pointlessly chopping.
James: I'll teach you to disrespect me!!!


At the Marine Base:

The Nonki Marines are taking on a huge mob of Marines.
Joseph: There sure are a lot of them.
He says as he shoots one down.
Sooyoung: Yea, how can they all fit in that one building.
She chops down one herself.

Peagun: Eh, I can do this all day.
He shoots two marines down, one with each gun.
Eric: We should take them all down in one go.
He smacks two into the wall with his chain arm.
Joseph: A...a...COMBO!!!!
Eric: Huh?
Peagun: Oh! Lets do it!

The four huddle up and after a few seconds come back out in a line.
Joseph: It's perfect!
Peagun: Awsome!
Eric: It might work...
*Sooyoung: Idiots.*

Sooyoung is the first to make her move. She charges forward.

*Sooyoung: Second Technique: Flare Blitz.*Multiple Marines go down after her attack and as soon as she finishes Eric leaps into the air and into the mob. As he comes down he shoots chains out of his palms and feet.
Eric: Chain Pin Ball!
They start richocheting off of the ground and walls and smack into the marines. 

Meanwhile Peagun has stuck two blades into the wall and is standing on the hilts. He starts unloading his two guns on the marines as soon as Eric moves out of the way.

As he does this Joseph holds his hand facing the sky.
Joseph: Cannon Ball...Expel! Expel!
Two cannon balls shoot into the sky directly above the group of marines. 
Peagun and Sooyoung continue to distract the marines while Joseph shoots his rope and wraps it around one cannon ball and Eric does the same with his chain around the other one.

Joseph: Ready?
Eric: Yep.
*Both: PULL!*
They pull down on their rope/chain, Sooyoung and Peagun leap out of the way just in time to avoid the explosion of the two balls slamming into the remaining Marines.

Eric: It actually worked.
Joseph: My plans always work!
Eric: I heard about the deck...Peagun: And that guy that you shot...
Joseph: Almost always.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 24, 2008)

-On Deck-

Rex and Jason continued jamming it out, and the Bolt came in with some pots and pans and began using his sai as drumsticks.
Bolt: "Check it out."
POW!  BANG! BAM!
The girls began blocking their ears.
Belle: "Oh god!  What is that!?"
Anne: *"My ears!  THEY'RE BURNING!!!!"*
Bolt: "Time for my drum solo."
Rex: "Hearts, stars and horseshoes!  What, in the lord's name is that sound!"
Jason: "Its... horrible..."
Bolt: "DRUM SOLO!"
Everyone: *"NO!"*
Belle: "You've got no rhythm at all."
Bolt: "But I-"
Everyone was giving him a death stare.  Bolt then drops his head and sighs.
Bolt: "Fine...."
He picks up the pots and pans and returns them to their rightful places.

Rex: "Now, where were we?"
He and Jason continue playing music whilst Bolt sulked in a corner.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 24, 2008)

Time passed and at least the 4 marines now, Colt,Garrick V and Darek just finished the boat.
It was just a simple raft that was big only for those 4.They all jumped up and they begun.
There were stone walls from both sides as there were also many turns and different passages.They all immedietly understood that, that was the labyrinth.
They all wanted to take this one since it could give them their way to the top .
Colt Garrick and V had the idea of the promotion to their minds but nobody knew what Darek wanted...

They passed some fast points and many times their raft was going for the stoned walls.
Colt though of something...*"I have an idea...Do you trust me?"*
"I like your risky ideas so I say yes....."
V and Darek nodded too.
Then Colt shot some Jet kicks just straight forward at the walls in fronts causing a destruction and openings for almost all walls in front.*"I just opened a new passage."*
Then he put his one hand near the water as he used his devil powers.
By using pressure at the back of the raft he could push it forward really fast.
A wave atthe back and the raft started moving like a jet with super engines......


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 24, 2008)

Daniel walked about the countryside outside the city, this hill was interesting, it was very long “maybe an aqueduct?” he muttered when  the ground beneath his feet gave way, sending him into the aqueduct and a five minute ride down it, into closed off room, right next to “Cornelia?”

“I’m not going to ask” she said speaking between the nails in hear teeth “get over here and help me, making this raft” 

“what why?” 

“Because someone made a boat, with a metal hull, and cannons and shit”  she replied.

“OUT OF WHAT!? These rocks don’t have metal, and it would take days to make a forge!” yelled the archeologist.

“yeah, well I guess they got more useful devil fruit powers” remarked sarcastically the women. 

“sorry… I assure you I’ll be able to read any and all signs we find” he assured, as she pushed the simple raft into the river.

“come on lets go”


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 24, 2008)

The raft pushed forward, blasting down the river.  Unfortunately, Colt forgot this was a labyrinth so the raft ended up crashing into a stone wall.  The raft was fine, but Colt gave up on continuing.  The four agreed to use the more traditional method of using oars.   

After seventeen hours of rowing into dead ends and moving around in circles, everyone was exhausted.  Even Garrick had run out of energy, and the four were sitting in the raft just staring at each other, none of them making a move.  Suddenly, Garrick piped up.  "Is this how a marine rows?! Faster men, faster!"    Inspired by Garrick's new energy, the other three grabbed the oars and began to pull, while Garrick barked orders and burst into laughter at times.   

Finally, after five more hours of rowing, the four saw an opening.  "There it is! I can tasted my promotion! Gyahahahaha!" V and Colt stared at Garrick.  "Our promotions..." Garrick reluctantly muttered.  The raft pulled through the opening into a large underground lake.  The raft pulled over to the shore, and the four got off.  *"Yes! Yes! We won!"* "No... there are already twelve boats here.  We didn't make it time.  Oh well.  Killing the rest of the contestants is a suitable compensation for missing out on a promotion."  "DAMN IT! Hey- what's that smell?" 

The smell was coming from a staircase leading above ground.  The four headed up the narrow staircase, Garrick in front.  When they got above ground, they saw what caused the smell.  The bodies of all the contestants were strewn around on the ground.  "What the hell happened here?!" "Damn it! I wanted to kill them."  "I can explain to you what happened."  An old man rolled up in an electric wheelchair.  *"What the hell is that thing?!"*  "My name is Daedalus.  I am a master scientist, I created the Mecha-Minotaur.  However, even with my genius brain I could not predict what would happen here."    

"My son's name is Icarus.  Icarus has always been against the World Government's policies, and was extremely angry when Minos began to deal with them.  To prevent Minos from executing him, I locked him up in a tower.  However, he is a genius as well.  He managed to a jetpack and fly away from the castle.  Lately, he was making threats against Crete, so Minos held the games.  The winner would be tasked to track him down and bring him in.  Minos promised not to kill him if I helped set up the games, so I did.  Unfortunately, Icarus was 2 steps ahead of us.  He infiltrated the games using the name of one of our greatest heroes, Theseus together with two others who took names from our stories, Odysseus and Perseus.  They have just killed all of the contestants and Minos's palace is in ruins,  Minos is dead and Crete is in chaos.  If you go to the palace now and defeat them, I can ensure that you will receive a promotion." "That twit was an arrogant piss off and a traitor?!  I'll slaughter him!"  Garrick fumed as the three head to the ruins of the palace.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 24, 2008)

With James:

He has been swinging at the sky for quite a while but he has finally sheathed his blade and lies down for a minute.

James: Still mad at you wind...
A gust hits him in the face.
James: Why you little-
Bump.
James: Huh?
He turns around and sees he's hit land.

James: Not bad wind, not bad. Looks like you brought me home...

Forsyth Island-

It is a moderately large island, mostly dirt and dead grass but at one point it was healthy. A few trees here and there, but it seems that many were knocked down. 

James: I almost don't believe it, but this sure is it. Man it's changed...
He walks past a stump.
James: Damn it, what happened to all the trees...
He kicks some dirt.
James: And all the grass too...

He makes his way into town, barely anyone is outside and those who are walking around wear their hats down over their eyes and move along quickly.

James: Wonder if anyone remembers m-
He is suddenly rammed into by a figure that he can't see and is half dragged into a nearby building. The figure drops him on the ground and quickly closes the door.

James: What the hell do you think you're-
The figure turns and shows that it is a woman.
James: S-Sam?
She looks back at him, her long brown hair flowing as she turns her head.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2008)

A Few hours after the Little tree pirates set sail-

"So, How did it go." Mark sat in his darkened chair, Eric and Joseph were standing in front of him. "It went well!" Joseph smiled. "And what of your brother Mr. Rodgers?" Mark leaned back. "Right! he got away." Joseph sighed. "No he did-" Eric was about to speak out but his mouth was covered by Joseph. "Right, Like i said. he got away." 

"So whats the plan now boss!" Joseph quickly changed the subject. "We're going after Eric the Badger." Mark spoke simply and almost in a whisper. *"HIM!?" *the two ensign shout out. "His bounty doesn't do his power justice." Mark threw a picture down. "This is just a badger...." Eric commented.

"Yes, But his face is said to be "Badger" like. Our current information leads us to believe he's left the musical island to head for Alex's Resort, On Maicho island." They took the info in. "What's the other info on this guy?" Joseph asked.

"He Enjoys Drinking and fighting. Your average pirate in that regard. Eric Captains the Badger Claw Pirates. All of whom wear the mark of the badger somewhere on their person. His Devil Fruit allows him to command badgers. Though out reports say they are... different..." He slowed on that part.

"And as I've already said, he looks like a badger." Mark put his feet on his desk. They were black boots with strange white design on them. "So, Tell the others we are setting off for Maicho Island and be sure to gather the proper supplies." 

Both men nodded and left the room. "Damn, you really can't see his face." Eric fumes. "Told you." Joseph sticks his tongue out at him. "I wonder how long till the corruption is gone from this world..." A small smirk came across his face as he spoke.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 25, 2008)

-On Deck-

Jason and Rex continued playing music together while the girls were sitting there listening and Bolt was in the corner sulking.

Belle: "You know, while I appreciate you two playing music for us, you've been playing for ages and I just want some peace and quiet."
Anne: *"I agree."*
Bolt: "Me too!"
Girls: *"You're only saying that because you're jealous."*
Bolt: "N-no!" 
Belle: "Besides, shouldn't we be worrying about James?"
Bolt: "Are we even going in the right direction?"

Jason stops playing for a moment and takes out a map and compass.  He places it on the ground and begins making measurements and notes in his log book.
Jason: "Yea, we're heading in the right direction.  And making good time too."
Bolt: "Wait, so _you're_ navigating?"
Jason: "Yep."
Bolt: "I was wondering who was..."
Anne: *"You seem to be full of talents, Jason."*
Rex: "Aye.  You're full of surprises you are."
Belle: "Unlike a certain someone I know." she glaces at Bolt.
Bolt: "Eh?"
Jason: "Alright, I believe we should arrive there within half a day if the wind keeps up."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2008)

Eve continued to work on her special blade for Jason. "I've got the new handle and guard ready~" She smiled and looked over to the stripped down blade. "But, How can i repair the blade itself.. without a forge..." She sat and pondered to herself. "I know!" she ran off with a grin on her face.

Up top-

"And that's when i passed out." Jason had a chair next to the Helm talking to Rex. "Sheesh that's a right downer that is." Rex began rubbing his head. "Ah, The symptoms be comin back." He took a swig of his rum bottle and smiled. "Much betta!"

Belle sighed. "THAT ONLY DELAYS THE EFFECTS!" She shouts. "Right.... Which i don't be carin about. gone is gone as they say." He nodded and kept his eyes, maybe, in front of him. Those sunglasses make it hard to tell. "UGH! men." Belle fumed. 
*
"Have we got any liquor yet?" *Anne looked around. "Not yet, Next island." Jason looks at the map. "Want it now." Anne sighed. *"Shoulda brought more with me."* Bolt sat in a corner poking it with a stick. "I'm a good drummer."


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2008)

Ouside the Labarynth, Ruru and the tour proceeded peacefully, unaware of the great unrest in the capital. "AND HERE WE HAVE THE GREAT OLIVE FIELDS OF CRETE! OLIVES ARE A VITAL PART IN OUR FAIR KINGDOM'S ECONOMY, ACCOUNTING FOR HALF OF CRETE'S EXPORTS..." As Leonidas continued his lecture, Rek and the others continued their soujourn in the labarynth.

"Rek, we've been traveling in circles for about a day! Where's Ruru!?" Matyr asked. "Last time I checked, they were having a campout to see the constellations of Crete..." Rek replied. Matyr was in a fit. Not only were they lost, but the weapons they made was of no use. "Rek, I want to blow something up!!" He whined. "Give him what he wants, Rek, else we shall here of this all day." Jun said. Rek sighed at Matyr's complacency.

"Fine, I'll let you." Rek handed Matyr a remote control with a wire attached to it going into the water. "Press it." Matyr did as was told, and pressed the button. Within moments, a chain of explosions rocked the labarynth, revealing the an opening that lead to a lake. "We have found the exit. The Dragon Seers smile upon us." Jun said. "Wow.' Rek said, surprised. "Didn't think we'd get using that technique."

The mini Dirge continued to sail towards the opening. Rek and the crew saw a staircase and rows of ships near it. "It seems we have lost. No matter, we can still get vengeance on the marines, and I'd probably just buy the tablet of the king." As they went up the stairs, the foul stench of death wafted in the air. When they reached the top, the corpses of the other competitors littered the area, with an old man in a wheelchair in the center. "Ah, more survivors." He said.

Rek and Jun had no idea who the man was. However, Matyr seemed to know him. "You're Daedalus!! The foremost pioneer in steam robotics!! That mechanical masterpiece of yours downstairs was a work of genius!" Matyr ran towards Daedalus and began to kneel before him. Rek was surprised. He never saw Matyr bow before anyone of his own volition. "I'd love to talk to you about the intricacies of my machines, but I'm afraid my son Icarus has thrown the kingdom into chaos by killing the king. He always hated the WG, and when Minos began to make deals with the WG, he was very angry. I sealed him in a tower to prevent his execution, but he escaped with a jetpack he built. He is a genius like me, you see. The games here at Crete was merely a way of finding someone to catch him, but he was 2 steps ahead of us, and infiltrated the games under the names of our nation's heroes, as well as those from our ancient stories. He is at the palace right now. If you will defeat him, you will be compensated very well."

Rek smiled when he heard there would be a reward. "Very well, old man, as Tenryuubito, we shall insure that those who threaten the peace in allied nations will be defeated. Everyone, let's go."As Rek, Jun and Matyr left for the palace, Jun began to whisper something to Rek. " Tell me, Rek, we are doing this so you will aquire the tablet, am I right?" Rek smirked. "Indeed you are, Jun. Helping out our allies is only a bonus."


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 25, 2008)

Darek followed Colt, Garrick and V to the palace.
While they were walking they saw near the ruined palace was a whole squad of marines waiting them.They came there with marine ships and spread to the whole Island to find them.
A tall man in a marine coat walked towards them.
_"Those traitors are in there.Remember, they are dangerous."_
The 4 men nodded to him as they walked.
That moment the marine officer glanced at Darek and immedietly understood who he was.
_"Hey you."_ the marine said and Darek turned as the other 3 stopped too.
_"Are you Darek?"_
"Yes I am"
_"Finally, I will get my bonus..." _The marine whispered as he ordered one of his men.

"What you want?"
_"I have an order to deliver to the man named Darek a package from WG"_
*"From the WG??" *Garrick and Colt yelled while V just continued staring at them

The marine came back with a wooden box.He gave it at the officer.
The marine officer gave the box to Darek and then in some seconds all the marines left and now the 4 men were alone to continue towards the palace.

Darek opened the wooden box and inside it, he saw a strange yellow fruit and a small letter.
Darek was hungry but he knew what that fruit was so he ate it immedietly.
The others saw it and they also knwe that , that fruit was a kind of devil fruit.
Darek grabbed and read the letter.
_"Neko Neko No Mi, Model: Jaguar! You have read about this fruit so you know how to handle this."_ and an official sign of WG at the end.

The 4 men continued walking in the palace like nothing had happened.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 25, 2008)

On Forsyth Island-

James: Sam! 
She covers his mouth.
Sam: Quiet! Do you want the town to know your back!
James: Huh? Why wouldn't I?
Sam: You...don't remember...? 
James: No, all I remember is me and J tried to beat those Galaxy bastards but we...
Sam: I know...
James: And I...I passed out and I remeber him carrying me back. The next thing I saw when I opened my blurry eyes was my mother pushing me out to sea, but then I passed out again.
He looks down, confused.

Sam: It's ok, I'll-I'll explain what happened. You and your brother returned to the town, battered and bruised. He barely managed to carry you along, but he got you to town and everyone came out worried. 
James: Right...
Sam: Well your brother began to act very strangely. Someone went to check him but their hand was burned on impact. 
She sighed.

Sam: Then...it was insane. It was like he just...exploded. I hide inside but when I poked my head back out, the entire area was in flames, buildings melted, some of the villagers burned to death.
James: What! Is he ok!
Sam: The villagers were outraged, they were afraid that the Galaxy Pirates had did something to you two, some even thought that they recruited you, and they were afraid to leave you alive. Since they all had powers from the Devil Fruits, we didn't know what else they could do to you guys.

James: What! They didn't do anything! 
Sam: I know you wouldn't affiliate yourselves with those guys, but they were all scared and confused...
James: They're idiots! We were trying to stop them and this is how we're repaid!
He slammed his fist into the ground.
James: Where's my mother?
Sam: She-uh, she, she grabbed the two of you, put you each on a boat and shipped you off and then-then took her own boat and escaped as well.
She looked down.

James: Well, it's good to hear that they're most likely alright.
He stands up and heads out the door.
Sam: Where are you going! With blazing red hair like that they'll recognize you in an instant!
She ran into the back room and pulled out some clothes.
Sam: Throw these on.

He throws on a sweatshirt and pulls the hood over his head. He also puts on a pair of black sunglasses.
James: Thanks, I need to go for a walk...

He opens the door and leaves. Sam looks to the ground and shudders.
Sam: I don't know what you're gona' do James, I just hope you're thinking straight.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2008)

On the Nonki-

"Hey~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~" Joseph was hanging upside down from a bunk. Below him was Eric, currently reading a book. "What." Eric looked up at him. "Badger." Joseph then went back to his bunk.

"..... Yeah.. GOOD CHOICE!" Eric shouted to his former lieutenant. Where ever he may be now. *"KEEP IT DOWN!"* The others shouted. "he..hehe.. badger." Joseph laughed to himself and shook his head. "What a dumb nickname." This coming from, "The Prince." 

On the nameless Ship-

"I'VE FINISHED IT~" Eve burst out of a small door on the deck of the ship. "When did i have that installed..." Jason sweatdrops. "You didn't, so i added one~" Eve smiles at him. "Ah cool." Bolt walks over. "Virgin." Eve gave him a dirty look.

"....." Bolt walked back to his corner. "am..not..." He poked the ground. "What did you finish Eve?" Belle asked with a smile. "Cow." Eve responds. "Am.. not..." She was in the corner with Bolt.

"I've made you a new weapon~" She hands a long object covered in cloth to Jason. "ah?" He took the cloth off revealing, a black guard with gold on the tip and along the sides. The handle was wooden with black cloth wrapped around small wooden dragons nailed into the handle itself.

"Do you like it~" Eve asked hopefully. "It's nice." Jason didn't bother to check the blade itself. he simply put it back on his hip where it belonged. "...." Eve walked off looking depressed, then got happy. "HE LIKES IT!~"


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 25, 2008)

-On the nameless ship-

Bolt and Belle were still sulking in the corner until Bolt randomly jumped up.
Bolt: "No point in sulking when a man is hungry!"
Belle: "Oh yea, and what are you going to make?"
Bolt: "I'm gonna catch me some fish like the good ol' days and make me some sashimi."
Belle's eyes lit up and she stared at Bolt.
Bolt: "Eh?"
Belle: "I love sashimi.  Will you make me some too?"
Bolt: "Buzz off, as if I-"
She began giving him large puppy eyes.
Bolt: "_Puppy eyes!  She knows this is my weakness!_" he thinks to himself.
Belle: "Pretty please..."
Bolt: "F-fine."
Belle: "YAY!"
Bolt lowers his head in defeat.

As he walks over to the storage area, Rex stops him.
Rex: "So, ya gonna go and catch some fish, eh?"
Bolt: "Yea, what of it?"
Rex: "Some people say raw fish is a good cure for hangovers.  So I was wondering if you could-"
Bolt: "Fine.  I might as well as I'm at it."
Rex: "Thanks mate, I owe ya one."

He thinks that he might as well ask the others if they want some as well.
Bolt: "Oi, Anne, want me to catch you anything?"
Anne: *"A barrel of booze would be nice."*
Bolt: "I don't think thats likely to happen..."
Anne: *"Go away then."*
Bolt: "Alright.  Oi!  Jay!"
Jason: "Yea?"
Bolt: "Want me to catch you some fish for lu-"
Jason: "My stomach!  AHHH THE PAIN!!!"
Bolt: "Oh yea, forgot about that..."

He then looked over at Eve.
Bolt: "The final challenge.  I'll try to get in and out without an insult."
He walks over to her.
Bolt: "Doyouwantmeotcatchyouanything?"
Eve: "Fine and-"
Bolt: "Kthanksbye."
Eve: "Scum!"
Bolt: "Dah..." He falls to his knees. "And I was so close too...."

A few minutes later, he gets up and walks over to the railing of the ship.
Bolt: "Well, time to catch me some fish Fly-style."
He tosses a net over and begins fishing.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 25, 2008)

Forsyth Island-

James walks around, his hands in the sweatshirt pockets. As he passes somewhat familiar faces he can't help but cringe to himself.

James: Is it even worth it anymore...Those bastards just betrayed me and my brother...
He reaches down and picks up some of the dirt.
James: Well I guess I know what happened to the grass...
It blows away with the wind.
James: He...exploded? I don't even know what she was talking about.

He walks up a large hill and sits down, his legs hanging off of the side.
James: What to do...what to do...
CRASH!
James: Huh? What was that.

Down below there are three men in a leather jackets, each of their hair is slicked back in a different direction. 
Man 1: Come on now, where's your pay!
They are all surrounding a weak looking middle aged man.
Middle Aged Man: I-I can't come up with it this month, I will pay it back next month as well as the usual monthly pay...
Man 2: Not good enough!
He pulls back his arm and is ready to punch the man but it is stopped.
Man 2: What the hell?

James is holding his fist in place, now allowing it to move. 
James: Now what do you think you're doing here...Man 1: We're teaching this bastard a lesson, and who the hell are you!
James: Who am I? I am the Great-
He stops himself and struggles for words.
James: I'm...I'm...the guy who's gona' kick your ass!

He twists the man's arm back and kicks him into his friends.
Man 1: You little punk, how dare you mess with the Galaxy Pirates!
James: Galaxy Pirates...
Man 1: That's right, bet you're scared n-
He recieves a punch to the jaw and goes flying back.
James: ...
Man 1: What is this guy!
Before he can rise his other friend is kicked down as well. He then appears behind the first man and grabs his arm and squeezes.
Man 1: AAAAAAH!!!
James: Whats a weakling like you doing here, I thought all of you Galaxy Pirates had devil fruits...
Man 1: Heh...that's the past, we're a big organization now buddy. The big guys left long time ago after taking over this pile of shit.
He squeezes harder.
James: Where did they go...
Man 1: Aaaah! The-the Grand Line...they've been working there for a while...They left a few guys in charge of this place...

James twists his arm all the way around until he hears it crack.
Man 1: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!
James: Get out of my sight...run home to whoever was left in charge, they'll be in worse condition than you soon enough...
The three men get up and run away, holding their injuries.
Man 2: You'll pay! We're only Stars, wait till the Constilations hear about this, and you better hope that the Moons don't find you!
James: I thought I told you to leave, or do you want to end up like your friend.
They turn around and run off.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2008)

Somewhere in the Grandline--

"Hmm." A man, about mid forties, with hair tied in a topknot looked down at a piece of paper in front of him. "That's odd...." he picked the paper up and started to look at it from different angles. "It's blank." He put it down and nodded to himself. "Yes. Definitely blank."

He sighed and questioned why someone would send him a blank piece of paper. "Seriously. Who would do that?" Another man in the room sighed. "Sir.. you sent it to yourself..." He pointed at the envelope. "Oh right!" he laughed. "I need to send these to my kids..." 

--Back at the nameless ship-

"Gonna... hurl...." Jason was slouched over the railing of the ship. "I haven't even caught a fish yet!" Bolt shouts. "the thought.... fish..." He looked pale. *"You're fishing!?"* Bolt nodded.* "Gonna hurl..."* Anne was in the same position as Jason now.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 26, 2008)

-On the Deck-

Bolt remained by the railing, looking at the rope as it dragged the net through the water.
Bolt: "Think about fishing is that it sure is boring..." *sigh*
Jason: "Hhhhnnggghhh, fish...."
Anne: *"So disgusting..."*
Bolt: "Will you two just shut up already!  Eh!?"
He looked over at the net.  It seemed to finally be filled with fish.
Bolt: "Ah!  Finally!"
He pulls up the net and carries it over his shoulder.
Bolt: "This should be more than enough for everyone."
He walks into the kitchen and closes the door.

Rex: "So, is he actually any good with this kinda stuff?"
Belle: "Surprisingly, its one of his few talents.  His dad was a bit  of a fisherman so he used to make this kinda stuff all the time back at home."
Rex: "Wow, so he's a bit of a cook, eh?"
Belle: "Not really.  Its only with fish, and its relatively limited.  That's why he only prepares raw fish."
Rex: "Sounds good enough for me."

The kitchen door bursts open and Bolt wanders out with a big plate of fish.
Bolt: "Food's ready."
Jason and Anne: *"IT SMELLS!!!!!!"*
Bolt: "SHUT UP!"
Rex: "This looks pretty good."
Belle: "I'M STARVED!"

Bolt and Rex begin eating their food, but Belle seems to be inhaling it all.
Rex: _"She sure seems to eat a lot."_
Bolt: _"And she calls me the pig."_
BAM!
Both: *"OW!"*
Belle: "SHUT UP!"


----------



## koguryo (Sep 26, 2008)

-Aboard the Nonki-

Paegun was on the deck of the ship with a backpack and a pelican.  Sooyoung appeared behind him, "Whatcha doin'?"

Paegun put a piece of the paper in the backpack and put it onto the pelican's back, "What the hell?"

Paegun smiled at Sooyoung, "You want anything from the island?  I'm sending for a few things."

Sooyoung pondered to herself for a moment, "Umm.....just a note from my parents."

Paegun took out the paper from the bag and wrote something on it, "Alright buddy.  You're good to go."

The pelican flew off and Sooyoung watched it fly away, "So what's with the bird?"

Paegun started walking along the deck, "It's one of the birds I marked from the island.  It's migratory pattern leads it back to our island this time of year."

Sooyoung looked really confused, "What the hell did you do with Paegun?  You're not usually this profound."

Paegun shrugged, "It's what I did while you were practicing swordsmanship.  I just chilled with the birds."

Sooyoung facepalmed, "That doesn't make any sense."

Paegun started breakdancing on the deck, "Since when could you do that?!"

Paegun pointed in the direction of the pelican, "The pelican's from the island are breakdancers."

Sooyoung's eyes grew wide, "What are you talking about?!?!  How come I didn't know?!?!"

"You never asked." 

Sooyoung smacked Paegun, "What did you send for anyway?"

Paegun looked out into the sea, "The chest my old man left me."

Sooyoung looked down at the ground, "Oh, do you even know what's in there?"

Paegun shook his head, "No idea, that's why I'm gonna open it up.  The bird is gonna go to my Mom, rest a lil' bit, and then find our boat again."

Sooyoung looked at Paegun like he was an idiot, "How the hell's it gonna do all that?"

"I trained it since it was a wee birdy." 

Sooyoung shook her head and walked off, "Idiot."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 26, 2008)

"First ro~und. Comin down. The adventure's only just begun! Time~ to~ sail on! the adventure's only just begun! Fightin mari~nes, Getting jobs done! the Adventures only just begun! takin names, kickin ass. I think i swallowed an entire bass! Come on down! join the fun! The Adventures only just begun!" Rex sang while steering the ship.

"hmm~hmm~hmm~" Jason hummed quietly to himself while he lay on the deck drawing a picture. "What's that?" Belle leaned down looked over his shoulder. "I'm not sure." Jason responded. "It's just what it is." He went back to his drawing. "It looks pretty." Belle smiled at him. "I'll make it a mask for you then."  He kept drawing.

"Aw that's sweet." Belle smiled, but suddenly felt a dark aura behind her. "Move, Boy." Eve was standing behind her, Belle then ended up int he corner. Sulking. "I... don't even look like a boy...." Eve has struck a low blow to most women. 

"Hey there~" Eve sat down next to Jason. "Move please." He demanded. "Hmm~ Like this?~" She giggled and laid on top of him. "No, I mean away." He pushed her off and walked into the Cabin to finish his drawing. "playing hard to get? hmm~?" Eve grinned, She liked a chase.

"Sailing~ Sailing~ Don't go fallin off the railing~" Rex continue to sing to himself. "Drinkin, Drinkin. Just don't keep the pee in!" He laughed to himself. *"Speaking of drinks..."* Anne spoke up.* "WE DON'T HAVE ANY!"* Everyone shouts.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 26, 2008)

The four stepped into the ruins of the palace.  There were shattered walls and ruined statues everywhere.  *"Let's split up- it'll make finding them much faster."*  The four agreed and split up.  Garrick headed up half destroyed spiral staircase and found himself at the top of a large tower.  The roof had blown off, and the floor looked liked it was going to crack any minute.  Garrick took a tentative step forward and found himself face to face with Odysseus.  

V headed down to the cellar.  He passed shattered wine barrels and collapsed pillars.  He saw a large, locked wooden door.  He walked over to it and gave it a kick, shattering it.  He walked in and saw Perseus scribbling something down on a piece of paper before giving it to a bird, which flew away.  Perseus pulled out his sword when he noticed V and began to attack.  

Colt and Darek decided to team up.  The stayed on the ground floor, and looked through the ruins of the palace.  After several minutes, they found themselves in the great hall.  Massive ruined pillars were nearby and the carpeting had been torn.  At the end of the hall, there was a throne.  A teenager was sitting on it.  "Ah, marines," he said when he saw them and threw a canister with green smoke coming out of it at them.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 26, 2008)

After some time all of them found their targes.The battles started....

Colt and Darek saw that boy throwing some trick grenades with smoke and other stuff.
*"Oh comeon now, what the hell is this?"* Colt yelled while Darek was trying to dodge them by moving at high speeds.
Colt used a weak pressure field for some seconds and the smoke flew away.

Darek used his massive strength and started kicking with Colt too several rocks.
The boy was avoiding them while throwing some flash grenades and blinding them.
Then in seconds he bundled then up with chains.They saw that they could not even move while the boy was staying just in front of them and laughing.


With V and Garrick.........


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 26, 2008)

James: Hey, old man, you ok?
Man: Oh thank you so-Wait a minute...
James: Hm?
Man: James?
James: Ah! No, no, I don't know what you're talking about. I'm new here.
He turns around and adjusts his sun glasses and fixes his hood.
Man: You're right, the James I knew will never become as strong as you in his life.
James: WHAT'D YOU SAY OLD MAN!
He grabs him by the collar, and the man flicks his hood, sending it falling down reveiling his red hair.

James: Crap!
Man: I knew it was you...
James: How?
Man: Don't you recognize me? It's Lenny!
James: Lenny?! What happened to your hair?
His head sends off a shine and he beats James in the back of the head.
Lenny: You should resepct your elders...Anyway, lets get back to my place. We need to talk.

Lenny's House-

Lenny: Now, I know we have a lot to discuss but first...
He pulls out a piece of paper and slams it against the table that they are sitting at.
Lenny: Explain this to me...
It is a Bounty Poster, it reads "Red Monkey Danizker: 60,000 Belli." It has James' picture on it as well.

James: Ooooh! A bounty, about time I got some respect.
Lenny: Explain, now.
James: Oh, well...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 26, 2008)

On the nameless ship-

"HOW MUCH LONGER!?" Bolt groans. "We'll get there when we get there." Jason finished painting a mask with intricate flower designs on it. "Here." He handed it to bell. "Ah!? This was what you were drawing! it's nice!" She smiled. "I made you one too." Jason slams a mask onto Bolt's face.

"Hows it look?" Bolt grinned to himself. "pff...hehe... looks.. looks good." Belle snickers. "*R..right... Pff..." *Anne does the same. "Ya look like a true pirate.. ya do... pff...." Everyone tried to contain their laughed, while Bolt just stood proudly thinking he had a great mask on.

"That mask fits you." Eve commented. "That was nice of her." Bolt thought. He walked into the cabin to find a mirror and see what everyone was commenting on. And so, he stood in shock, The mask on his face was a cartoonish version of his own face, looking stupid. "THAT BASTARD!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2008)

Rek and the others rushed to the palace. The complex was in ruins, with fallen statues and broken walls everywhere. "What could cause such detestation...' Jun said. "Whoever this Icarus is, he must be quite powerful to destroy this palace and the Cretan military. I heard from father once that it'll take a Buster call to demolish this island's defenses." The 3 of them soon came up to the great hall. A battle was raging from the inside, with the marines and a teenage boy wielding strange weaponry dodging their attacks effortlessly.

"That must be Icarus..." Matyr concluded. "Rek, let's go beat the crap out of those marines and Icarus!" He suggested. Rek, however, did not share his sentiments. "The marines and Icarus can handle themselves. We need to find the royal treasury and get the other half of the tablet." He said. Matyr was frustrated with Rek's decision. "Can't I at least plant some bombs or something?" Rek gave him an affirmative nod. "Yes!" Matyr yelled as he placed what was left of their explosives outside the great hall.

The 3 of them soon reached a large hall that seemed barely damaged. "This must be the treasury." Rek concluded. When they went inside, they saw the treasures of Crete, none of which seemed to have been taken away. At the center of the treasure trove was the tablet.
Rek hurriedly ran towards it, taking it for himself. "Finally, it's mine!" He rejoiced. As for Jun and Matyr, they were busy looking at the various trinkets in the room. One of these trinkets caught Matyr's eye; a bronze snake skull with a horn on its head. "That'll look great in my room!" He said as he grabbed the skull.

Then, something horrible happened. The skull's eyes began to glow, and moved away from Matyr. Soon, a slender neck rose from the treasures, and the snake head let out a robotic cry. Soon, more snake heads rose from the coinage, 8 of them in all. Only the one Matyr grabbed had a horn, which Rek found strange. Nonetheless, He and Jun readied their weapons, Rek, pulling out a pair of pistols from his sleeves, and Jun, her spear already pointed at the beast. Matyr, however, showed no initiative to fight. "OH MY GOD! THIS MUST BE THE MACHINE HYDRA RUMORED TO HAVE BEEN BUILT BY DAEDALUS TO PROTECT THE CRETAN TREASURY!" He squealed. "Well, he'll have to make a new one!" Rek hid his tablet under his coat and fired at the mechanical beast.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 27, 2008)

With Colt and Darek.......

*"Ohh.....now you got us....." *Colt was smiling.
The chains were not enough to handle Colt and Darek.

Colt used high pressure to the chains around his body and broke them easily in pieces.
Darek used his massive strength and smashed them chains as moved at high speed and appeared at less than a second behind Icarus.
"Here I am!" Darek said as he grabbed Icarus from his head and smashed his face on the ground.
Colt walked there and with his hands and pressure injured Icarus' all important muscles so he cannot move at all.
*"You are not too strong afterall."* Colt said as he walked away and Darek following him with Icarus on his shoulders.

V and Garrick were winning their opponents too.
Those guys were not even similar those marines' power level.

Darek and Colt sit on some ruins waiting for V and Garrick.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 27, 2008)

Perseus attacked, swinging his sword like a madman and slashing at V.  V easily parried all of his strikes before he kicked him in the stomach and knocked the sword out of Perseus's hand.  Perseus took a step back, and suddenly his hand glowed with blue energy.  Blue lightning shot out of his hand and hit V in the stomach, sending V flying.  The lightning smashed into V's skin, setting V's nerves on fire.   

V whipped a knife at Perseus, but Perseus simply redirected his line of fire and the knife had turned into scrap metal before it touched Perseus.  Perseus returned his focus, back to V, but discovered V had disappeared.  Slowly moving out of the room, Perseus looked around, searching for V.  Hearing a noise, he spun around saw knife in a wine barrel.  V's hands then came around his neck from behind and began to squeeze.    

Gasping, Perseus released wild spurts of electricity that blasted all around the cellar.  V was sent flying backwards.  He slammed into a wall and slumped to the ground.  He attempted to get up, but his limbs weren't responding.  Realizing that Perseus's electricity had screwed up his nerves, he slowly attempted to get up when a ball of electricity hit him in the head.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 28, 2008)

-On the Ship-

Bolt storms out of the cabin, looking angry.  Everyone bursts out laughing at him.
Bolt: "You all suck."
Jason: "Sorry about that, I was only joking."
Bolt: "Yea, me too."
Jason: "Huh?"
Bolt: "TAKE THIS!"

He swings something that he was hiding behind his back and slaps Jason across the face with it.
Jason: "T-t-this is a-"
Bolt: "Thats right." He grins menacingly. "Fish."

In his hand, Bolt was holding a fish about 3 feet long.  It was dripping with seawater and was freshly caught.
Jason: "N-n-NOOOOOOOO!!"
He begins rolling on the ground, holding his stomach.  Bolt takes the fish, and places it under his nose and takes in a deep breath.
Bolt: "Ah~ Its fresh too."
Jason: "S-s-so digusting... urgh, I think I'm gonna hurl..."
Bolt: "That'll teach you!  LOLOLOLOL!"
BAM!
Belle: "You jackass."
Rex: "Not funny mate."
Anne: *"Its mean to play pranks on others."*
Eve: "You are the scum of the universe."

They all crowd around Jason to comfort him.  Bolt crouches down in a corner.
Bolt: "Everyone here is such a bastard..."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 28, 2008)

Maicho Island-

It's a large island community. Small huts and houses rather then large cities and ports. Beautiful lush greens cover the majority of the island. With rolling hills and a single mountain far in the back. The port of the island is also the only beach on the Island. and on that beach is the Alex's Resort.

"WE LANDED!!!" Joseph jumped off and kissed the ground. it took a while but the ship landed on the beach and everyone slowly stepped off. "There's no Marine base on this island. So be careful." The loud speaker spoke out. Eric sighed, "Do we really have to go after this guy."

The other marine's all seemed to be freaked out too. "I heard no ones ever lived to describe the guy..."  The others coward. "Man... those guys really suck.." Paegun commented. "Yeah. Pretty useless." Sooyoung looked directly at Paegun.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2008)

The clockwork hydra let out a loud roar as Rek's bullets hit teyes of one of the beast's heads. "Matyr, stop drooling over this thing and start shooting it!" He commanded. Matyr immediately got out of his mech geek trance and started shooting with his pistols. "Jun, go cut off one of the heads, now!" Jun complied by jumping high in the air and landing atop one of the heads. "Dragon's Crash!" She yelled, as she lunged her spear straight into its cranium, splitting the beast's head in half. Jun then jumped off the beast and returned to Rek's position.

The mecha hydra's remaining heads let out a huge roar, as 2 smaller heads sprouted from the decapitated neck of the hydra. "How the hell did Daedalus pull that off?" Matyr thought as he threw orange goop grenades at the beast. The mecha Hydra's heads charged into Rek's position. Were it not for Jun carrying him off on time, he would have been killed. "Alright, this thing's pissing me off." Rek placed his hands on the ground and closed his eyes. "Chalk Foundation!" Within seconds, the granite floor turned into fragile chalk, leading straight into the spot were the hydra's main body was. Rek expected the beast's scales to turn into rust. He was shocked when the Hydra was not affected by the matter conversion.

"'That thing- It's a Cyborg!" Rek yelled. The Hydra's nine new mouths opened, and began to breath flame on them. Matyr took this as an advantage, and threw some orange goop grenades at it. The explosives detonated, releasing a massive explosion that stuns the beast. "Jun, I have a feeling that won't be enough! Hit that thing with a Dragon breath, now!" He ordered. "You need not tell me, Rek!" She said, as he inhaled air into her body. "Dragon Breath!" Jun let out the air from her lungs in a ferocious gust, blowing the beast farther from them. "Now, let's get out of here!" Rek ordered, as they left the treasury. When all of them got out, Rek ordered Matyr and Jun to close the massive doors. After which, he touched the great door, and closed his eyes. "Diamond Blessing!" The door transformed into diamond, although Rek knew that only the door's facade was converted. Nonetheless, it would help them stall the ferocious beast.

A loud crash can be heard from inside the treasury. Rek immediately presumed that the chalk floor collapsed on the beast's weight, further sealing it in the treasury. "Rek, let's get the hell out of here!" Matyr yelled. The 3 of them ran away from the treasury and back to the ruins of the main hallway. "Rek, what shall we do about Icarus?" Jun asked. Jun's query was soon answered when they saw the marines sitting on some ruined pillars, with a teenage boy slung on one of their backs. "See? Told you those marines could handle things."

As the three of them stopped to catch their breath, a loud rumbling emanated from underneath. "Rek, what was that?" Matyr asked. A giant serpentine head rose from underneath them, letting out a fearsome roar. This was followed by more heads, until finally a horned snake head rose to let out the most fearsome roar of all. From atop the marine's shoulders, Icarus smiled. "There's more where that came from." He muttered. 

A gigantic clockwork boar charged into the palace ruins. It was a massive beast, plated in steel, with brimstone coming out of its snout. A large cannon was mounted on its back, similar to the ones you would see in a Buster Call ship. At the same time, a gold lion that stood at the same height as the boar joined the battle. Like the boar, it was also mechanical, with its mane composed of spikes, its claws made of sharp steel, and cannons mounted on its shoulders. "A shame the Colossus is still incomplete, but the Hydra, the machine boar and the Nemean lion will  be more than a match for all of you." Icarus muttered again. The machines surrounded Rek, Jun, Matyr and the marines. This was going to be the toughest fight they will face yet.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 28, 2008)

Colt smiled as he saw those machines.He and Darek had some time until Garrick and V come there from their fights.
*"Hey you guys, me and Darek could help you."*
"Hmm....yes, some help with be good."
"Then lets Rock" Darek said as he vanished at seconds with blitz technique and appeared at the back of that Nemean Lion with a single punch sent it at the opposite wall.
Darek still had Icarus on his shoulder as he hit him with one finger at his head and sent him unconcious for a while.
Colt run at the boar machine as he dodged the other cannonballs *"Impact Kick"* and destroyed its head as he jumped again away and with some jet kicks cut some of the heads of Hydra.
"Those guys are strong afterall"
*"Well, now if they can still move they are yours.We will be watching you from that rock over there"*
Darek and Colt run away and jumped to some ruins with Icarus on Darek's shoulder as they waited for V and Garrick and at the same time were watching the others with the machine monsters.






*
Somewhere at the Grand Line......*
*With Geron Locker.......*

A moving island that was like a huge ship too was floating at the waters of the Grand Line.
It was a moving fortress that anyone that visited it inside never came out alive.
Its fame as the *Grand Park* and the drum sounds that you can hear when you are close at it, is spread along the whole Grand Line.
It is said that the cannons destroy everything in their way and there are deadly traps and even tremendous monsters.Slaves are working and a mssive number of soldiers and other fishmen are under the command of Geron Locker the strongest fishman and one the most vicious pirates.
His size and his strength are both scary.

And now Grand Park is floating at these seas, somehwhere at the Grand Line.Someone will go there again or it will destroy more islands and towns.More will be killed again.....and more will join.....
And maybe nobody can enter from these huge and godly gates without permission.

From a big throne a proud man stand up......
"Good Morning Everyone!!!!" It is him, Geron Locker.....
The slaves don't even look at him but his mates are very close with him.
He walks towards the balcony of his room that is one of the highest points in the Grand Park.He can see the ocean......


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 28, 2008)

-On the Deck-

The crew comfort Jason and he slowly sits up.
Belle: "That better?"
Jason: "Yea.  The feeling's past..."
A hand is placed in front of Jason.
Bolt: "No hard feelings?"
Jason smiles.
Jason: "Of course not."
He grabs the hand, and Bolt pulls him up.
Bolt: "HOORAH!  TIME FOR TRAINING!"

He runs all over the deck, gathering a bunch of heavy things.
Bolt: "Rex!  Make me some string!"
Rex: "Why would ya-"
Bolt: "JUST DO IT!"
Rex: "Fine, fine!"
He puts out his hand, and string comes out from his fingers.
Bolt: "Perfect."

He grabs the strings and heavy objects, and begins moving with such a frenzy that whatever he's doing is being covered by dust. Anne leans over to Belle and whispers.

Anne: *"What the hell is he doing?"*
Belle: _"Your guess is as good as mine..."_
Bolt: "DONE!"
Everyone: *"!?"*

Before them was Bolt in all his glory.  He had taken the heaviest thing on the deck (eg, boxes, barrels and all that stuff) and simply tied it to various parts of his body.
Belle: "T-thats your training?"
Bolt: "Of course.  In fact, its the ultimate form of training."
The entire crew stares at him for a moment, dumbfounded.  They then break into a roar of laughter.
Belle: "That looks ridiculous!"
Rex: "I've never seen anything like that in my life!"
Anne: *"YOU LOOK LIKE A FREAKIN' IDIOT!"*
Bolt: "Grrrr, training with weights ifs a completely acceptable form of training one's body!"
Jason: "Well, isn't that usually done with actual weights, rather than random boxes and barrels?..."
Bolt: "...
Shut up!  Watch and be amazed by my progress when I'm done with this training session."

He takes a single step in his bulky armor, and loses balance and falls flat on his face.
Bolt: "Hmmmm, maybe this is why people usually use _actual_ weights instead of random boxes and barrels..." he mumbles to himself.
The crew burst into laughter again.  He unties everything and jumps on top of the cabin and lays down.
Bolt: "Well, time for a nap."
Belle: "But weren't you just about to go and train?"
Bolt: "Weren't you just about to make me a sandwich?" 
An arrow shot right below Bolt's groin region.
Belle: "Say that one more time!  I DARE YOU!"
He sweatdrops.
Bolt: "I'm going to bed. ZzzzzZZZzzzzzZZZZzzz"


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 28, 2008)

Locker waled down the stairs and reached the yard.
He saw 2 slaves not working.
"Why you don't work?" He asked them while he walked closer to them.
One of them was a young man.He stood up while he was not even the half of Locker at height.
"I am tired and I want my money" the man said
The man pissed of and punched Locker at his stomach without having a single reaction from Locker.
Locker grabbed the man of the head and smashed his skull with his bare hand.
While the other old man saw it he started running while another fishman threw a spear and stabbed him.

Locker walked at the pools while 3 fishmen were following him.
"Dock to the nearest island and find new slaves and members to join us."



After some time they saw an island but the citizens were all armed and ready to battle.

"Sir, they will not surrender"
"Then just blow them up"
Many huge and pwoerfull cannons came out of the walls.The ship was just in front of the Island.
*"Fire!!"* someone yelled and Grand Park started the attack.
The cannons were too powerfull for the peasants.
Many cannonballs were destroying the whole town.Explosions and screams...
The buildings were being destroyed by the cannons.Some others that were trying to escape died from other explosions and bullets comign from Grand Park.
The fishmen docked at the island after the whole destruction.
A marine building was ruined and the fishmen killed all the remaining marines.
They took the survivors for slaves and killed the children.
A terrible massacre ended at some minutes......

"What you found there?" Locker asked a fishman
"Nothing good..." the fishman answered him.
After some minutes around 30 marine big ships arrived because of a call came from the island's marine base along with the attack.
The marine ships surrounded the Grand Park and were ready to attack and destroy it one and for all.
At seconds many holes opened all around at the walls of Grand Park and more cannons appeared.
Grand Park was not an easy prey for just a marine naval attack.
The marine ships attacked first but the cannon ball didn't do nothing to the powerfull walls and none cannonball passed inside from the tall walls.
And then the doom came for them.
Terrible sounds while the cannons from Grand Park started firing.
All the marines ships around started being destroyed one after another fast.
Some marines were jumping in the water to save themselves from the total destruction.

It ended in some minutes as Locker walked inside and sat on his throne.
"I hope we get a good bounty for all these" he said as he fell asleep...


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 28, 2008)

Shocks spread throughout V's body, jolting him.  Now V was completely paralyzed.  He couldn't even close his eyes as Perseus's fist smashed down onto his stomach.  He couldn't feel anything as Perseus grabbed his sword and stabbed him in the leg.  Using all of his strength, he sluggishly grabbed a knife and swung it at Perseus's throat.   

Perseus quickly stepped back and shot a bolt of lightning at the knife.  The electricity conducted through the metal knife and blasted into V's body.  V discovered that he could slowly move again as the extreme electricity reversed the effects of the first blasts of electricity.  He was about to get up when his leg exploded with pain.  V grimaced as he remembered Perseus's stab to his leg, but got up anyways.     

Perseus swung his sword at V, this time with much more finesse then before.  Perseus managed to get on the offensive, forcing V to move backwards on his bad leg.  V's leg hit a pebble and he fell over backwards.  Perseus didn't have time to stop, and he tripped onto V.           

V didn't make a move, so Perseus quickly got up and was about to bring his sword down onto V's chest when he noticed something strange.  There were three knives sticking out of his chest.  The last thing he saw was a knife heading straight for his throat.   

V got up and collected his knives.  "Ah, that felt good.  I should see who he was writing to before he saw me."  V limped into the room where the fight had begun and saw two pieces of paper lying on the ground.  They were pieces of stationary made by a company known as 'Everret Industries.'  He hadn't heard of them, but maybe Colt, Darek or Garrick had.  He kept one of the pieces of stationary and headed back upstairs to see how the others were doing.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 28, 2008)

Colt and Darek were sitting on some rock when they saw V walking out of some ruins.
He was walking strange as Colt immedietly understood that he had his oen leg injured but nothing serious.

*"Hey, up here dude"* Colt yelled.
V saw them and headed toward them
Now only Garrick was missing.




*With Geron Locker......*

The Grand Park was floating once again somewhere at the Grand Line....
Locker wakes up
"They are late..."
"We know master....but we will meet them all here soon.." a short man said as he moved towards the dark cellars...

Today was the day....
They all has a meeting there and they would come with their ships at Grand Park.
Suddenly drum sounds heard as the front gates of Grand Park opened...
4 big and different pirate ships came inside.They were the 4 alive members of the *Company*.Each one of them was powerfull.
And Geron Locker was the leader and the strongest one of them.
3 more members should have been there but they failed so they have been deleted from the list.
The 4 ships docked as the huge gates closed behind them...
The soldiers bundled up the ships with ropes and the 4 chosen ones walked down from their ships.

Each one of them was different and they were not fishmen like Locker.
It was the time for the meeting.They walked towards the big building as they entered at a big room with a big table and chairs for each one of them.
A man with a hood spoke with a heavy voice "We are all here, finally!"
After several minutes a big door opened and the tremendous Geron Locker walked in the room and sat on a throne.
"Welcome my guests." he said and all of them nodded

"I hope you remember our goal.Now we only need to know who has the keys! Anyway those 3 fools have failed by some rookie marines.., Oh and I also heard that the guy known as Darek was there too..."

"I don't care......The only thing that matters now is if the Cyborg is ready?" one of them said.
"Well we are very close to it.But we need some more stuff from the Grand Line to be complete it"


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 28, 2008)

"Who did you run into?" *"Icarus and some clockwork monster things."* "So where's the body?" *"He's still alive."* "You kept a dangerous kid like that alive?  Do you have any idea how much damage he could cause to the World Government?  Where is he, anyway?" *"Darek has him."* "And Darek is... where?"  Colt looked around in shock.  Darek and Icarus were gone.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 28, 2008)

Both V and Colt start seeking around for Darek and that damn Icarus.
They were scared for the worst that could happen and they were totally right.

As they walked towards some ruins they saw 2 shandows.
They looked carefully as they saw a huge beast's back and blood everywhere...
Colt and V run there and the beast suddenly grabbed both of them from their necks and smashed them at the wall but when he saw them, he released them immedietly.
The beast took the reformed to Darek as Colt and V looked at shock.
*"What the....?"*
"Sorry guys, I didn't see you"
V looked down as he saw Icaru's body being sliced and smashed.
"That bastard run here and then he throw me some spikes and gas grenades so I had to kill him fast."
"I told you that he is dangerous" V said


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 28, 2008)

*"Wait- that's not blood.  That's oil! He must be a robot. The real one must have escaped."* "Maybe he was never here, and that this was a fake the whole time.  That would explain why it was so easy for you to defeat him." *"I guess so.  Let's wait for Garrick before we decide to hunt him down."* "Alright.  This time make sure that he's dead before you do anything.  Have you have heard of a company called Everett Industries?" *"Yeah, they manufacture guns.  Almost all marines have a gun made by them.  Why do you ask?"* "I think Perseus was working for them." V sat down, pondering this new information.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 28, 2008)

_At Grand Park........_


Hours passed and the meeting came to an end....
The 4 men stood up
"Follow that old man.He will show you your rooms." Locker said as he ordered a short, old man.

The men followed that man to a big hall and then to their seperate rooms.

Locker moved to the window...."We have been united once again and after the completion of the Cyborg we will bring chaos to everyone that is gonna oppose us" Locker smiled


Morning.....

"Master, Master!! We are close to the Don Island"
"Finally!!!Dock as soon as possible...." Locker said as he woke up

Some other servants run and woke up the other 4 men too.
The slaves were working at the engines and made the ship moving faster.At the whole Grand Park men and fishmen were running each one for his own job.
The cannons have been prepared as the soldiers took their guns and weapons.
A huge number of men, slaves and more was living at this island-ship.
And now 4 powerfull pirates came there too....

The ship approached the island and the gates opened as many ships big and small came from the inside and docked.
Many pirates appeared on the island as the marines that were there tried to stopped them.But some marines now were nothing for this crew.
The pirates passed near them and killed them with knives or guns and just continued walking towards the marine base.....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 28, 2008)

_Garrick vs Odysseus..._
Garrick and Odysseus circle about each other. Odysseues draws a rapier and bends the blade. Garrick sneers at Odysseus when he sees the rapier, "Fencing is for pussies," he says mockingly and then he draws his man sized twin Kukri blades and whirls them about, "Now *these*......hehe...these are a real mans weapons!" he exclaims. 

Odysseus chuckles at Garrick clearly unbothered by the mans insult, and then stands in the classic fencers pose with his rapier outstretched, "Finesse beats brute strength any day, now stop babbling and get on with it." 

Garrick grins and then he spins around like a top, "Tornado Spin!" Suddenly small but fast moving air slices hurtle outwards in all directions in a constant barrage. Odysseus holds his ground and begins flicking his wrists smoothly and elegantly. He parries away every air slice that fires into his personal space and he starts pressing forward, moving his rapier with skilled economy of motion. All around him the air slices cut into the stone walls with tremendous force but Odysseus moves toward Garrick undaunted, flicking any attack that draws near. 

Garrick intensifies his spinning motion and the output of his air slice barrage doubles. Odysseus however manages to block or deflect every shot that comes near, he sprints within close range of Garrick and then stabs forward at his midsection. Garrick stops spinning and deflects the stab with his right Kukri blade and then he swings around at Odysseus' neck, meaning to lop his head off. Odysseus ducks and stabs at Garrick's knee, the Marine sidesteps but the rapier grazes his leg slightly. 

Odysseus grins at Garrick, "I figured that attack would be draining on your legs what with all that spinning...."

"What you want a fuckin' award, genius?" asks Garrick as he swings both his blades simultaneously at Odysseus neck. Odysseus moves his rapier in a blur and flicks away the blades, astonishing Garrick, then he spins around Garrick like a dancer and stabs him in the side. Garrick yells in pain but then grins, "Got ya!!!" he exclaims. He grabs hold of the blade of the rapier, his hands bleeding from the sharp blade and pulls Odysseus in close. Garrick impales the man in the chest with his Kukri blade and lifts him into the air then he swings with all his might and Odysseus flies off the blade and hits the wall. Blood pours out of the mans mouth and then he lies slump against the floor. 

Garrick smiles, "Shit that was easy..." he mutters. He wipes his Kukri blade clean of blood and walks away. 

"It's never that easy," replies Odysseus. Garrick eyes widen in astonishment and he spins around. Odysseus is back on his feet and his massive chest wound has somehow closed. "Okay now where were we?" he asks Garrick.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 29, 2008)

*gurgggllleeee* A large growl comes from Jason's stomach. "Ah... right.. i haven't eaten..." He lifted up the hatch and climbed down into the kitchen. "I wonder if we have any curry beef left.." He opened the fridge, It was completely empty. "Ah... right.. there is normally only enough for one in the fridge..." He laughed and opened the freezer.

"....." The freezer, to his dismay was also empty. "Ah! i know... the dried meat!" He looked into a few boxes and barrels. "Thanks for the supplies!- The red monkey." "..." Jason sat in the corner sulking. "We... have no food..." Eve slowly sneaked down and noticed Jason in the corner.

"If i cook him something.. he'll fall for me for sure~" She grinned and looked in the fridge... then the freezer. "No... food..."  she sat next to Jason, which made him sit up. "Right! there is an island not to far from here, we can supply and rest there before heading to Jame's tomorrow!" He climbed up the ladder to prepare the rest of the crew.

Up top, Jason gathered everyone, minus Bolt. "ok, We need to change course. we don't have any food or supplies... so we're going to stop at the nearest island." He pointed down at the map. "Dras Resort." Belle and Anne's eyes lit up. "Resort? That means spa's right?" Belle commented.* "It means booze right!?"* Anne had her hands clasped together.

"Um, I guess so..." Jason looked down at the map. "The most important thing is that we can get food and drink there. But no fish..." He and Anne both agreed on that one. "So take your spots and let's get going!" Everyone nodded. *"TO DRAS RESORT!" *


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 29, 2008)

With Grand Park.....

The island's town very fast was filled with dangerous pirates that were killing every marine and were taking every peasant for slave.

"Hehehehe.......hehehehe!!!!" Locker was watching and was laughing.
The pirates reached the marine base and broke the door.As the entered they killed everyone inside even some prisoners.
They walked at the treasury where they found some boxes with important matterials from all over Grand Line.
The pirates took all the boxes and as they left the whole marine base blew up and the building was ruined at seconds.
The pirates left explosives to all the houses and the other buildings of the town since they took everyone and the Island was empty.
As they entered at the ships again and mmoved inside the Grand Park the whole island's town was destroyed.It was like unlmited fireworks as Locker and the other 3 men were watching this event.
What they did there was really serious but was just an example fo what they could do.
The 3 men walked towards the front yard.
A huge, fat and tall man similar to the size of Locker but with no muscles, with painted skin, purple spiked hair with black eyes and funny clothes, a really old and thin man with long hair and a wooden staff and a last one at the right with only black jeans, dark blue-gray skin color, evil deep black-yellow eyes, tattoos all over his muscled body and chains falling down from his arms and legs and spiked black hair.
Those men were standing next to each other......


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2008)

Garrick stands huffing and puffing, out of breath after almost 15 minutes of combat with Odysseus. Overall Garrick had gotten the better of the man at least 10 times over and yet he looks unscathed without a single scratch and Garrick has numerous stab wounds, "Goddamn pussy rapier!!!" he exclaims, lacerations, several broken bones, and uncounted bruises. 

"What the fuck!!?" Garrick shouts in obvious outrage, "I've snapped your neck twice, impaled you three times, shattered every bone in your body and you just keep coming...."

Odysseus grins and then brushes off his shoulder arrogantly and shrugs as if saying meh so what...."I have been blessed by the gods you feeble minded idiot. My mother bathed me in the river Styx which has granted me complete invulnerability to any injury or harm. Twas a glorious day and.....

"Oh quit the bullshit and tell me which devil fruit you ate, gods my ass!!" Garrick replies angrily.  

Odysseus laughs, "I was trying to be poetic you cretin....anyway my true name is not Odysseus, it is Achilles and when I was 10 years old I consumed the Heal Heal no Mi. It renders me impervious to any physical injury or disease. You could even throw me into the ocean and even though I would sink, I wouldn't die," he answers and then he flexes the blade of his rapier, "To put it simply I cannot die..."

At this point a normal man would panic but Garrick actually laughs with excitement, "Gyahahaha!!! Now this is what I came back to the Grand Line for. To test myself against freaks like you..." he seems to catch a second wind and stands to his full height and spins around his twin Kukri blades. 

Achilles sighs, "Why don't you just give up, you can't kill me," he says in a bored tone of voice. 

"Oh I'll find a way!" Garrick bellows and he charges at Achilles. They clash blades and exchange vicious strikes, Achilles with his elegant fencing stabs and Garrick with his wild slashes. Garrick pours on as much strength as he can muster and pushes Achilles on the backstep but every time he cuts or stabs him the wounds heal almost instantly. 

Achilles stops pretending to even try to defend Garrick attacks and charges in recklessly letting his devil fruit heal him instantly and he stabs Garrick in the gut. Garrick grimaces and Achilles smiles...

"You see the gods favor me you heathen," he says mockingly. Blood pours out of Garrick's mouth but he smiles and then of all the actions to take he actually grabs hold of Achilles rapier and stabs himself further in until the blade sticks all the way out of back, thus closing within range of Achilles. 

Garrick grins at Achilles, "BAH! fuck your gods!" he exclaims and then he winds up his Kukri Blade, *"THERE IS ONLY ONE GOD OF THIS WORLD AND HIS NAME IS ODA!!!!!!!!!!!!!"* he shouts and then he breaks the rapier blade and spins around beheading Achilles.

Garrick doesn't even hesitate and he grabs up Achilles head. You can still see the utter shock on the man's face and somehow he manages to speak, "Unhand me you blasphemer!!" he shouts. 

"Gyahahahaha!!! Heal from this!!" Garrick drops kicks Achilles head far into the horizon, the man's screams still echoing in the sky. Somehow Achilles body continues to move of its own accord and it wanders about with its hands outstretched as if searching, Garrick runs up to it and kicks it in the groin and the body collapses. A mile away you can hear Achilles cry in pain. 

Garrick laughs but then he falls to his knees, he grunts in pain and painfully pulls the embedded rapier blade out of his body and he coughs up blood, "I ain't got time to bleed..." he mutters and he wills himself to his feet. He figures even with this massive wound he can still make it for another ten minutes before he collapses. Slowly but surely he staggers towards the location of V and Colt.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 30, 2008)

-On the ship-

The ship sailed through the ocean.  It was a sunny, yet windy, day.  They were making great time to go to Dras Resort.

Belle: "Ahhh~ a resort.  A little pampering here and there is what a beautiful girl needs now and then.  What do you say Eve?"
Eve: "No amount of pampering will ever make you beautiful."
Belle: "Why...."
She leaned over the the railing, very depressed.
Anne: *"Well I'm just looking forward to the booze.  Its been too long."*
Rex: "Aye, tell me about it."

Bolt leaned over the railing, looking out towards the ocean.
Bolt: "Well, as much as I love fish, I could really use some other forms of meat."
Jason: "Yes, meat.  _Real_ meat, fish is disgusting."
Bolt: "Oi, fish is good."
Jason: "No, its the devil."
Bolt: "You know, how about I go and-"
BAM!
Belle: "KNOCK IT OFF YOU TWO!"
*Both:* *"Ow...."*
Belle: "So, are we there yet?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2008)

Jason rubbed his head and took out a Telescope. "Yeah we'll be there soon." He then walked into the cabin to get a better look at his map. "We'll be pretty close to our destination... when we land on Dras its only a three hour trip to James." He brought out the map to show the crew.

"Ah, So we're close?" Belle looked over Jason's shoulder. "about 30 minutes from land yes." Anne and Belle got a sort of blissful look in their eyes as they thought about what was to come. "Pampering~" Belle sighed. *"Booze~"* Anne cheered. "Ah, speakin o booze." Rex took a swig from his rum bottle.

"A swig a day be keepin the pain away!" He laughed and went back to the helm. "I'm just looking forward to real food." Jason walked off. "Fish is real food!" Bolt commented. "NO ITS NOT!" Jason shouted and back, and soon the debate was back at full force.


On Dras Resort--

A land of lush green and 20 different beaches. No mountains, but famed for its unique plants. Which have cause the animals on the island to have a very special flavor. The entire town was converted into a resort two years ago. The reasons for this are not entirely known to outsiders. 

"Sir! Isn't it time we gave up?" A man in a blue suit, sitting at a table sighs. "I agree. It's just getting  worse." A man in a red tank top sighs as well. "FOOLS!" the bare chest of a man with a skull tattoo is all that's seen. "I'll never forgive that man!"

He slams his fist onto a small wooden table. Causing a small glass of scotch to jump around. "Sir..." The other guys sighed. "But it's been two years, we haven't been able to find him yet... why do you think we'll find him now?" The man in blue comments.

"Aiiro do you doubt me?"(a blue) The skull man asks the blue man. "No sir.." He comments. "Akairo. Do you doubt me?"(a red) The man in red shakes his head. "No sir." The skull man stands up. "THEN GET OUSHOKO AND ANSHISHOKU!" (note- yellow and dark purple.) "RIGHT SIR!" the two men salute and run off.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2008)

Matyr let out a sigh of enjoyment as he watched the battle boar flail around. The strange attack the marine unleashed on the boar seems to have ruined its circuitry. "Rek, let's finish this now!" Matyr charged at the battle boar and jumped onto its back. He then began to tinker with the exposed machinery of the boar. "What are you doing, Ruru?" Rek asked. "Re-wiring this thing. If I could just- there!" The battle boar ceased in its flailing and stood perfectly still. Matyr then pulled on one of the wires and the machine moved forward. Another wire was pulled, and the cannon on its back was reloaded. "It seems he has tamed the beast." Jun exclaimed. "Rek, I believe Matyr can handle the Lion with the boar. We must go and fight the Hydra!"

Rek gave Jun a nod of agreement as he placed his hand on the ground. "Alright then. I'll disable that thing, and you go cut up its body. Since the heads keep popping back, we should focus on that. " After explaining the battle plan, Rek used chalk foundation to sink the hydra into the ground. Instead of being disabled, the Hydra's many heads merely sprouted out of the ground and attacked from all sides. "Rek, it didn't work!" Shouted Jun as she split one of the hydra heads in two. "I know that, Jun!" He yelled back as he used his powers to turn his bullets into explosives. "We need backup! Ruru!" He yelled loudly.

From afar, Ruru was busy picking up olives. Evidently the chaos at the capital had not reached the counrtyside yet. A loud ringing tone began to screech through his dendenmushi. "Master Rek requires my assistance." He immediately dropped the olives and flew back to the capital.

As for Matyr, the battle was going sour against the lion. Despite the power of the buster call gun mounted on the boar, the Nemean lion continued to dodge all attacks. Worse, the boar was not fast enough to dodge the Lions barrage of steel needles from its mane. "This isn't good..." Matyr said to himself.

The hydra's heads continued to lunge at Rek and JUn. Rek easily blew up the heads, as did Jun who cut all that came at them to pieces. Still, the heads kept on coming, with more of them attacking as more of them fell. "Dragon Breath!" Jun explained as she blew a gust of wind at the Hydra heads, pushing them away from her. "Rek, we need another plan." She told him. " Already got one." He ran away from the hydra as soon as he finished hhis sentence. Jun, irate that he left her behind, wuickly followed.

"Could you tell me why you left me behind?" She asked. "I have a plan." Rek placed his hand on the ground once more and used chalk foundation, this time, against the nemean lion. "Matyr! I want you to reconfigure that Lion the same way you did with the boar!" Matyr quickly jumped from the battle boar, and onto the Lion. He quickly took out his pistols and began shooting away at the back of its head until one of the bullets pierced through its metal hide. "Make haste, Matyr! We haven't much time!" Jun yelled as the hydra heads charged at them.

"Perhaps I can buy you all some time?" A loud voice said, accompanied by the defeaning beating of wings. 2 large emerald fists met the face of one of the hydra heads as Ruru in his beetle form came into the fight. "Stand back, all of you!" He yelled in a serious tone. "You heard him, stand back!" Rek ordered Jun as they ran a few meters away from Ruru. "I haven't used this in a long time, but here goes. Gigan Beat!" Ruru's wings began to vibrate at incredible speeds, releasing soundwaves that prevented the hydra heads from attacking. 

At the same time, Matyr had succeeded in breaking the Nemean Lion's armor and was already halfway through rewiring it. "Everything's going as planned. Jun, do you think you can pilot the boar?" He asked her. "With Matyr's assistance, yes." She replied. Rek grinned. "Good. In a few minutes, this place will be an inferno."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2008)

_With Annie..._
Ramon slumps to the ground with his entire scalp blown off of his head. Lucy screams in horror and Annie quickly grabs the little girl into her arms. The dozen men in Ramon's attack force yell and raise their rifles at Annie, "Why the hell did you kill Ramon!!!?" 

"Shoot that bitch!!!" 

Annie holds Lucy under her right arm and then blasts away with her left revolver while backpedaling. She shoots faster then they can react and takes out two of them with straight shots to the forehead but there are two many of them for her to deal with especially one handed. Just as the men shoot a hail of bullets at her, Annie somersaults out of the already shattered third floor window and reaches into her weapons belt and throws a black cartridge into the room as she falls outwards to the ground below.  

The entire office explodes in a fireball and Annie cradles Lucy in her arms, "Hold on!" she exclaims and she hits the ground with tremendous force, but thankfully its soft grass. Annie takes the brunt of the impact and grunts in pain then she rolls forward across the ground softening the blow and leaps to her feet, albeit a little shaky. Annie looks down at Lucy who has a dazed and shell shocked look on her face, "Yeah I feel the same way..." she mumbles. 

Annie sprints towards the perimeter gate with all of her speed. Suddenly she hears shouts of protest behind her and weapons being loaded. 

"Kill that girl!!!" someone yells. 

"Not this girl," replies Annie under her breath. Suddenly gunfire erupts all around Annie's feet and she feels a sharp pain graze her left thigh and left shoulder. Annie focuses all of her effort to maintain her balance and doubles her speed. As she approaches the 15 foot high gate, she takes a running leap and just manages to grab hold of the top rung. She grits her teeth and pulls herself and Lucy up, rolling over to the other side. She feels a bullet whiz by her right ear as she lands with Lucy in her arms.

"Feet don't fail me now!"  she exclaims and she runs into the center of town, wondering just where the hell she can hide. Then an idea hits her and she turns around a corner towards Main street. In the distance she can hear dogs barking and men shouting orders.

_The Deadwood Saloon...._
Joe the saloon owner has long closed for business and prepares to go to bed. He sets his place in order and double checks one last time to make sure everything is in order. Suddenly he hears a knock on the door. Joe jumps in surprise and narrows his eyes, he knows that at this time of night and in this kind of place knocks like that only mean trouble. 

Joe stands still hoping that the person will just go away but then another rapid knock. "Dammit..." he mutters and he grabs a large hatchet from his barkeep. "WE'RE CLOSED!" he bellows in his most intimidating voice. 

He's met by silence from the other end then a voice responds, "Willya just open the door, its me Annie!" Joe's eyes widen in fear, that girl is nothing but trouble he thinks. "G...go away, you bring bad luck where ever you go!" he replies with conviction.

The noise of a revolver being loaded emanates through the door, "Joe I swear you better open this door or I'm gonna...." suddenly Joe opens the door and Annie stumbles through. 

"See that wasn't so difficult now was it?" she asks him.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 30, 2008)

-At the Docks-

The Little Tree Pirates have finally arrived at the port of Dras Resort and started getting off the ship.
Bolt: "Finally.  It feels like we've been sailing for days."
Jason: "Remember, we shouldn't stay for too long.  We still have to get help out James as soon as possible.  So lets take this as an opportunity to get supplies and-"
Belle: "SPAS!"
She runs off into the distance.
Bolt: "What kind of an idiot runs off like that?"
Anne and Rex: *"BOOZE~!"*
They, too, run off into the distance.

All that remained of the Little Tree Pirates was Bolt, Jason and Eve.
Jason: "Well, I guess that leaves us in charge of the supplies, right Chris?"
Bolt: "Errrr, well, ummm, you see, the thing is that, yea, no."
He strolls off on his own into town.
Jason: "Well, I guess that leaves us, Eve."
Eve: "I'm fine with that~."
She grabs onto his arm and they walk into the town.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2008)

Garrick is literally on his last legs as he reaches V, Colt, and Darek. He bleeds profusely from his gut but he ignore it and strides towards them as if he's on a morning stroll. 

"So I drop kicked that guy Odysseus' head into the upper orbit," he says casually. He then asks them how they did in their battles and he nods satisfactorily. 

V looks at Garrick's wound, "Are you alright?" he asks.

"I'll live..." mumbles Garrick in reply. 

"Okay we need to find Icarus," he says and they all head off to find him.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2008)

Jason and Eve walked through the resort town, Everyone waving and offering high quality meets, fruits and veggies. "Come on over here sir!" A muscular man with a twisted headband tied on his head waved to Jason. "Yes?" He walked over to the man. "You look like you are a boy who enjoys a nice cut of meat." 

Jason nodded. "I've been known to like meat." The vendor slapped his back and laughed. "WELL HAVE I GOT THE FOOD FOR YOU!" He showed Jason to his counter. "This island's got the best meat around!" He cut off a small piece of cured beef and handed it to Jason. "Try that, Dras special!" Jason ate the cured beef and smiled.

"This is amazing!" The man smirked. "Then how much can i put you down for!" He grinned. "Uh...." Jason rubbed the back of his head. "See.. the thing is... we don't have much in the way of cash..." The man rubbed his chin. "Well, I've got this party coming up. If you can get me some masks-" Before he could finish his sentence Jason had already run off.

"Ah? What-" And come back. "Will this do?" The man looked into the box. "That... that was... really quick...." He commented. "I've had lots of practice." Jason says in a dark tone. "R..right.... I'll give you some meat free of charge then..." He slowly stepped away from Jason.

A few moments later Jason walks out with a crate of meat. "Well, Now we'll need some fruits and everything else." He looked around for Eve. "I wonder where she went..." Jason looked around. "I'm here!" He heard a shout from behind him. "GUH!" he jumped up and then grabbed a hold of his chest.

"My.. heart..." he commented. "Nearly... exploded..." he turned back to see Eve holding a large sack of fruit. "Ah... you got them already." He commented. "I wanted to help you~" She leaned against him. "Right." Jason walked off. "Time for some greenery."


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 30, 2008)

-With Belle-

She was wandering in the town on her own.
Belle: "Well... I'm lost."
She continued looking for signs to lead her to a spa.

-With Bolt-

He turns a corner and stands there amazed.
Bolt: "FOOD MARKET!"
He straight into the thicket of it all.
Bolt: "I'm sooooo hungry.  Must.  Eat."
He went from stall to stall, sampling the each of the foods.
Bolt: "Corndogs and meat pies and noodles, oh my!"
His cheeks began filling up with food.  
Bolt: "SO GOOD~!"

He made his way out of the food market.  Stuffing his face with various foods.  He drops a muffin, and a rat runs by and picks it up.
Bolt: "OI!  THATS MINE!"
He stuffs his food into various pockets of his pants and gave chase to the rat.
Bolt: "GET BACK HERE!"
The rat turned a corner and Bolt rushed around as well.

BAM!

Bolt ran into someone and food went flying up in the air.
Belle: "AH!"
Bolt: "OW!"
Both: *"What the hell are you doing!?"*
The came down from the sky, falling all over the two.  Belle sat there motionless with a look of shock on her face.
Belle: "..."
Bolt: "Crap.  My food..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2008)

Annie bypasses Joe and heads straight towards the front bar. She deposits the still dazed Lucy on a stool and then jumps over the counter. Annie quickly snatches a whiskey bottle and starts chugging it down. Joe bolts his front door shut and peaks through the window. He can hear a commotion of shouts and dogs baying loudly, steadily drawing near his place.

"Hey girl what the hell is the matter with you!" he yells at Annie and he strides toward the front counter. Annie ignores him and continues downing the alcohol in a frenzy. "Hey stop drinking my liquor, we're closed. Oi are you even listening to me!?" 

Annie tilts her eyes towards him and shakes her head, "Nu uh," finally she slams the bottle on the counter. There is spilt alcohol all over her shirt and her eyes appear bloodshot. "Ahhhhh that hit the spot..." she mutters while wiping her mouth with her shit sleeve. 

"What the hell are you doing here Annie?" he asks her. Suddenly Lucy starts sniffling back tears from her seat. Joe seems to have only just noticed her for the first time and he does a double take at Lucy, his eyes literally bug out, "That's......that's.......tha....."

"That's the Don's daughter," finishes Annie, "And I just dusted her father and all of her family," she says matter of factly. "Simon's Baxter payed to me to kill her as well....but I couldn't do it," Annie takes another long drink before she continues, "Anyway Baxter's men are looking to eliminate me now and I need a place to crash until I can think of my next move."

Joe stammer and stutters, his mind racing, I'm getting to old for this kind of nonsense, I'm just a kind old barkeep, and he looks at Annie and then at Lucy and then he continues this mad routine until Annie finally smacks him. He exhales sharply, "Thanks...." he mumbles, "NO WAIT GET THE HELL OUT!" he bellows, "What's wrong with you bringing a dead gangsters daughter into my place, Baxter's gonna kill me!"

Annie sighs and looks at the nearly empty whiskey bottle, "Fine..." she mutters, "But I can't defend myself and her at the same time," she replies pointing at Lucy, who sits crying silently to herself in some kind of daze. Annie frowns and there is a sadness in her killers eyes that Joe has never seen in her before, "Things just got out of control is all...I never meant to let it get this far."

Suddenly there's a loud knock at the door, "HEY JOE OPEN UP I KNOW THAT YOU'RE IN THERE YOU OLD DRUNK!!!" yells a voice. The clamor of other voices and footsteps can be heard outside as well. Annie looks down at the counter with a grim face, "I'll go out myself and kill as many as I can before they get me. You can say that I held you hostage." she says in a low whisper, "But please just hide the girl..." she asks pleadingly.

Joe frowns as he looks at Annie and the innocent little girl, "I'm getting too old for this shit," he mutters not for the first or last time, and he grabs Annie and pushes her behind the counter. Then he grabs Lucy and hands her to Annie, "Stay put..." he says in a whisper. 

Another loud knock on the door, "OI JOE I KNOW YOU'RE IN THERE OPEN THIS GODAMN DOOR OR WE'RE GONNA BLOW THIS PLACE TO HELL!"

Joe takes a deep breath and strides towards the door, "Yeah uh hold on fella's I'm comin! You just woke me up is all!" I'm dead he thinks as he opens the door and sees two dozen armed men at his door.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2008)

On one of the many beaches of Dras- 

"So hot." A man in Yellow pants with no shirt sighs. His black hair is tied back in a pony-tail. His body is of average build but he has a large axe sitting next to him. "Don't you think its hot?" He looks over to a man wearing purple swim trunks. He's got a larger build and long blue hair. "Yes." He fanned himself with a news paper. 

"Oushoko!" The man in the blue suit shouts. Getting a better view of him, he's wearing a blue fedora with a red feather. Underneath is slicked back black hair. "Yo, Anshishoku." It's the red tanktop man. He's got medium length blond hair, with black and red swim trunks. "Ah. it's you two." Oush comments. "Time for work." Anshi gets up and sighs.

They walk over to the other two men. "Anyone see Karasubairo?" (glossy black) The other shake their heads. "The boss knows where he is." Oush shrugs. "Man owes me a couple drinks." The four walk off towards town. "but its so hoot..." Oush falls to the ground.

At a bar somewhere-

*"GIMMIE ALL THE BOOZE YOU GOT!"* Anne shouts. Rex slammed his hand on the bar counter. "And i'll be havin the same!" he shouts along with her. In the corner a man with white hair looks over at the two. "Pff." he wears no shirt. showing strange black lines all over his body. "This place is lame." He gets up and leaves.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 30, 2008)

-With Belle and Bolt-

The two sat there in a pile of food.
Belle: "God dammit Chris!  What the hell!?"
Bolt: "Rat... took my muffin..."
Belle: "Are you trying to tell me that the reason I'm covered in crap-"
Bolt: "Food."
She glares at him and he wearily smiles.
Belle: "... are you trying to tell me that the reason I'm covered in _CRAP_ is because of a muffin!?"
Bolt: "Uhhh.... yea?"
Belle: "God dammit..."
He gets up and wipes the food of his face and helps lift Belle up.
Bolt: "Sorry?"
Belle: "This day gets better and be- OW!"
Bolt: "Huh?"
Belle: "Great.  Now I think I sprained my ankle."
She limps over to him and puts her hand on his shoulder to balance herself.
Belle: "Help me back to the ship.  I need to ice this as soon as possible to reduce the swelling and bandage it up."
Bolt: "Well, you see.."
She glares at him.
Bolt: "Lets get back to the ship!"
The two walk down towards the docks as Bolt helps Belle limp back.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2008)

“DAMN IT! FHFD FDSGH!!!” The man with the skull tattoo shouts. “Ah, Sir. Let me help with that!” Aiiro ran in front of him and put his hands towards the mans face and seemed to move a bit. “Ah, There you go sir!” He commented. “GET OVER HERE BASTARD!” he shouts into a Denden mushi. “I’m on my way. Damn.” the other line speaks. “I can see you already. So calm down.” 

The skull man slams his hand onto the arm of his chair. “SOMEONE GET ME A DRINK!” Akai sighed and handed him a beer with a straw. “Here sir.” The skull man grabbed it and began to drink. “Yo.” Oush waved to someone. “Long time no see eh Karasu?” He laughed. “Shut it.” In front of him stood the blonde man with black tattoos. 

“BOUT TIME YOU GOFG GHFH GFHHTGF!” Aiiro ran back and did the same thing he did before. “GOT HERE YOU BASTARD!” Karasu sighed. “Freakin lame ass face as always.” He grabs a chair and sits down. The skull mans eye twitches. “LAME ASS FACE!?” He grabs Karasu by the collar. 

“DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHY I HAVE THIS, “LAME ASS FACE!?” He shouts. “Because you did something stupid, Right. Captain Nijiiro.” The skull mans eye twitches. “IT’S NIJI YOU BASTARD!” with that he threw Karasu back onto the chair.

“DON’T CALL ME NIJIIRO JUST BECAUSE OF THIS!” He points to his face. On it is a poorly drawn rainbow with a flower and a unicorn. “Pff...” Oush snickers to himself. “SHUT UP! I’LL GET THAT MASK SELLING BASTARD FOR DOING THIS TO ME!!!” He slammed his hand into the table.


---

“AAAACHO!” Jason sneezed and rubbed his nose. “Ah? Are you coming down with a cold? Here eat this~” Eve held a slice of apple in her mouth while bending down to Jason’s height. “No thanks. Someone must just be talking about me.” He commented and walked off. “But... apple...” Eve pointed to her mouth.


(note- Niji = Rainbow Nijiiro = Rainbow colored.)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2008)

"Welcome, welcome!" says Joe cheerfully with a broad smile, "Now what would you fine gents want at this ungodly hour?" he asks and then he guffaws nudging his elbow into the arm of a man holding a double barreled rifle. The man looks at Joe clearly not amused. I hope I'm not laying it on too thick he thinks. 

Joe stands at the front counter and in front of him stand 10 tall ruthless looking men all armed to the teeth, another 12 stand outside barging into other establishments. The tallest fellow with a crew cut and a toothpick in his mouth steps up to the counter. "We're looking for Annie, have you seen her?" he asks, the menace literally oozing off his voice. 

Joe chuckles and then shakes his head, "Annie.....oh you mean that crazy girl who killed some of your mates...n...no I threw her out of here yesterday she's a drunk and a troublemaker. I haven't seen her since."

Annie sits huddled against the counter right next to Joe. She has one hand pressed firmly against Lucy's mouth, blood trickling down her hand. Lucy seems to have snapped out of her shellshock and has bitten deeply into Annie's hand and glares at her but doesn't make a sound as if even she senses the danger that is near. Annie bites her lip and grimaces in pain but remains quiet. Her other hand holds a revolver, ready to fire. 

The man grinds the toothpick between his teeth and stares Joe up and down. "Why are you sweating like that Joe? Your palms look all clammy..."

Joe shrugs and wipes the palm of his hands against his pants, "Oh uh I think I get night chills sometimes. You know older folks like me don't get along to well in this weather."

The man nods slowly, "Uhhuh....well anyway my men are going to sweep this place up and down if you don't mind that is," and he pays close attention to Joe's face as if studying him. 

Joe nods nervously, "Yea sure go ahead, check the upstairs to..." he replies. The man points at his men and they immediately fan out across the saloon. Two of them walk upstairs to the rooms that Joe rents out to travelers from time to time. Meanwhile Joe discreetly ambles over to the end of the front counter, blocking the way but maintaining a casual pose. 

After 10 minutes they have completely ransacked the entire place and Joe flinches every time he hears an object shatter or break. Finally the fellow chewing on the toothpick gives the all clear, "Everything's good, " he says and he starts to walks away with his men. 

Joe breathes a sigh of relief inwardly but then the man turns around and looks at Joe, "Oh yeah I forgot to check behind the counter..." he says and he strides towards Joe. Joe feels his heart race a mile a minute, this is it he thinks. The man pushes Joe out of the way and peers downward but he sees nothing but boxes of empty liquor. He narrows his eyes as if trying to find anything out of the ordinary but after a minute he leans his head back. "Yeah all clear," he calls out and he snatches a bottle of rum as he walks out, "Put this on my tab pops," he says to Joe. 

Joe quickly runs towards the front door and locks it shut. He peers out the window and when he sees the group of men bust into the barbershop down the street he walks back towards the counter. "You can come out now," he says. Suddenly one of the boxes of empty liquor bottles crashes upward and Annie appears out of a trap door with Lucy in tow. 

Annie shakes her inflamed and bleeding hand, "Geez this girl's got vampire teeth!!" she exclaims in pain and she glares at Lucy, "That's my better shooting hand you know!"

"Go to hell," replies Lucy. 

Joe shakes his head and feels like fainting, "What  have I gotten myself into..." then he pops open a bottle of whiskey and starts drinking.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 30, 2008)

-With Belle and Bolt-

Belle continued limping as Bolt walked, helping her get back to the ship.
Bolt: "Man, can't believe you twisted your ankle.  You're an idiot."
Belle: "You ran into me at full speed chasing a rat that took your muffin!
Bolt: "Wrong.  A chocolate-chip muffin."
Belle: "There isn't a difference."
Bolt: "Then you don't know your muffins."
Belle: "You are such an idiot."

As they walked, the pathway was next to a pond.
Bolt: "God dammit, this is taking too long."
He lifts Belle up and begins to carry her.
Belle: "W-what are you doing!? 
She blushes slightly.
Bolt: "You walking is taking too long."
Belle: "Fine.  Whatever..."
Bolt: "Still, I can't believe that-"
He stops in his tracks, staring straight ahead.
Belle: "What are you doing?"
His breathing becomes heavier, his heart rate increases and his pupils dilate. 
Bolt: "Rat."
Belle: "Huh?"

Ahead of them was a rat in front of them with half a chocolate chip muffin in its mouth.
Belle: "No no no no, don't you dare-"
Bolt: "GET BACK HERE!"
He tosses Belle to the side...
SPLASH!
... right into the pond.

Bolt begins to run forward and chase the rat.
Belle: "Christopher Fly!"
Bolt: _"Oh shit."_ he thinks to himself.
He stops in his tracks and slowly turns his head and gives a stupid smile.
Bolt: "Yea?..."
Belle: "Help me up here.  Now!"
Bolt: "O-o-ok, just calm down."
Belle: "NOW!"
He puts his hand out the help her up and she grabs it.
Bolt: "!?"
SPLASH!

Belle: "Tahahaha!  Payback's a bitch!"
Bolt: "Alright, alright..."
He picks her up again.
Bolt: "Lets head back."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2008)

At the bar- 

Rex and Anne walk out with three large barrels of alcohol each. "Ah, this be a good day!" He laughed while drinking a bottle of scotch.* "Haha, I hear you there!" *Anne takes a swig of her own bottle and the tow joyfully walk down the street laughing and Drinking.

Elsewhere- 

"Are these fresh?" Jason is looking over some lettuce and carrots. "Yes day are!" A man missing a most his teeth smiles at them. "Ah... um... I'll take your word for it... I need a few boxes of each please..." He put some money down on the counter.

Secretly Jason had conned the meat seller. Though it wasn't on purpose. He simply forgot about the money he had made from the masks. "Hmm~" Eve looked over at Jason. "I've got some beli on me if you're in trouble." She grinned. 

"No thanks." The shop owner handed some boxes to Jason and he stacked them up with the rest of the supplies. "Now.. how do we get all these back to the ship..." He thought to himself looking at the now massive pile of supplies.


----------



## Nero92 (Sep 30, 2008)

Locker, Mr. Falo, J. Glon and Obleron were all together and after their reunion they were powerfull.And after they return at Grand Park they infromed Locker that now they were all at almost similar power level.

Obleron walked towards the forest as he touched the ground and the forest started darkening.The trees became black and the ground became like a graveyard.He haunted the whole forest.....

The others were watching him as Locker ordered his men to open the boxes and get the Cyborg ready.



*At Minus Island......*

Garrick, V, Colt and Darek after some time they gave up on searching for Icarus and they returned to Deadalus.
"Well, they are all dead...." Garrick said to him.
He gave them Congratulations and told them to goa t the docks as he would there too to discuss about their promotion and prize.
Then they all headed toward the docks of the Island.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 30, 2008)

Gregory Tennant limped through the smoldering wreckage of Cardith, the sharp tapping of his cane droned out by the pitiful moans and fateful cries of the wounded. Rachael limped behind him, appalled by the carnage before her. The crew of the Phoenix trailed behind them.

“Who could have caused this?” Rachael asked.

“Only one group could have caused this much destruction.” Dr. Tennant replied. “The World Government.”

“How could they do this?” Rachael asked as they made there way to the town square.

“Same way they can tax us until we’re broke, or allow pirate to overrun us.” Tennant replied. “They don’t care about us, only what we can give them.”

“Then why don’t you fight?” I asked. “Why don’t you stand up to them?”

“Fight the world Government?” Tennant asked sarcastically. “That’s Brilliant1 They can’t tax us if we’re dead!”

“Or if they’re dead…” I said as I made my way to the top of the platform in the middle of town square. “People of Cardith, Listen to me!” I waited until all eyes were upon me. Before I could speak.

“Its you they were after!” A townsman spoke up. “Its you they wanted!” I balled up sheet of paper landed at My feet. As I unrolled it, I recognized the face of my crew.

“Yes, we brought them here.” A roar ripped through the crowd. “But not intentionally! Had we known, had I known, we would have never come here! They had sunk an innocent Merchant ship, its sole survivor in desperate need of medical help. But I would have never put the lives of this town at stake for but one life! I plead for your forgiveness.” I eyed the crowd before I continued.

“The World Government is the cause of this! They treat there citizens like they were but object s to own! The very people who give them power, they abuse! It is time you stand up, stand up against tyranny, against oppression, against fear of your own government! A people should not serve their government, a government should serve their people! Take from them their power over you, deny them that control, and Fight! I vow that I will help stop the World Government, But I cannot do it alone! I need help! Allow me to show you how it can be done, but please help me!”

The Crowd was silent for a moment. I hung my head. As I began to step down, an old man stepped forward. “I’ll help you.” He croaked. “You can use my dock.”

“And my Forge.” Another spoke.

“And my ships!”

Soon the whole crowd was offering support. Finally, an old man, dressed in a suit, stepped forward. “I am the Governor of Cardith, you have the support of myself and my people.” He gave a slight bow. “Now, who are you?”

I returned the bow. “I am Jacob Archer – leader of the Phoenix Alliance.”


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 30, 2008)

-With Belle and Bolt-

Bolt continued carrying Belle back to the ship.  They had finally made it back to the docks.
Bolt: "Finally.  Theres the ship."
Belle: "It took you long enough."
Bolt: "Oi, I'll admit I got lost for a bit back there, but thats no reason for you to criticize me.  I freakin' carried you all the way back."
Belle: "Well, the reason why I hurt my ankle in the first place was due to your stupidity."
Bolt: "Uhhh, yea, well-"
Belle: "But thanks anyway.  This probably the first time we've really _talked_ since you left home."
Bolt: "Meh."

He got back on the ship and took Belle to her her room so that she could get changed out of those wet and food-covered clothes of her.  Bolt then made way to the cabin to grab some things for Belle.
Bolt: "Alrighty.  Here's your ice and your bandages.  Now go and do your doctory thing."
He opens the door, and tosses it in.  Since Belle was in the middle of changing, she began screaming, but Bolt wasn't even looking inside her room anyway.  As he walked away, he could hear Belle's muffled screaming.
Bolt: "Can't hear you!  I'm taking a nap!"
He made his way back outside, jumped on top of the cabin, and lied down and closed his eyes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 30, 2008)

As the Marines walk towards the docks they see Daedalus standing in front of _*The Dark Justice*_. "Alright old man what have you got to say?" asks Garrick. 

Daedalus bows his head, "I will make sure to relay to your superiors what a fine job that you all have done. Don't be surprised if you all receive a promotion for this..."

"Damn right!" exclaims Garrick, "Delivering justice to these heathen lands isn't easy..."

"Oh...yes that right I forgot. You also win a reward," remarks Daedalus. Two men wearing togas carry a large locked chest. 

*"Is that what I think it is?"* asks Colt. 

"Yes 20 million in gold," he replies casually, "You will make sure to hand it over to your superior officers now will you?" he asks sternly. 

Garrick nods, "Yeah, yeah, sure..." he mutters. _That shit is ours_, he thinks, _justice doesn't come free after all._ 

"Very good then," responds Daedalus and he waves them off, "Also you'll find some other interesting object of value in the chest..."

Garrick ignores him and calls out to his subordinates standing at the railing, "Oi you losers get this stuff on the boat. Hey Clemens I'm bleeding to death here go get the medic!" he bellows. 

After 15 another 15 minutes the _*The Dark Justice*_ and *The Ravager* set sail.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2008)

As Jason and Eve tried to figure out a way to get the boxes to the ship. Anne and Rex passed by. "Ah? be you needin some help cap?" He laughed. "I could use some yeah.. know a way we can get these things to the ship?" Rex looked at the boxes and then at Jason.

"You know that mask ting you be doin? put on the bear and i'll show you how we be gettin these boxes home!" A few moments later, the boxes were tied together in a large pile. Ontop of a flat piece of wood with wheels. And tied to all that, Is jason with a Strength mask in his hand.

"Are you sure this is going to work..." He sweatdrops. "I'm pretty sure..." He puts some Barrels ontop of all the supplies. "So i'll just be addin more to the load. No point carrying what can be carried by others." Anne agrees.* "Yeah that's true." *and puts her barrels on the contraption too.

Jason sighed and put the strength mask on. "LET'S GO!" He then slowly pulled the carts forward*. "This is going to take forever..." *Anne comments. "Aye... maybe you should be usin that other mask o yers?" Rex comments. "Urgh...! I'll.... Make.. it!" Jason struggles. "Let me help~" Eve pushes from behind and causes the "Cart" To go speeding off.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 30, 2008)

-On the Ship-

Bolt lays down on top of the cabin, slowly beginning to doze off into a deep sleep.
_AHHHH!!!_
Bolt: "Eh?"
He drowsily gets up and looks off into the distance.  Nothing.
Bolt: *sigh* "And I was just about to get to sleep too..."
He lays back down to go to sleep.
AHHHHH!!!!
He gets up again.
Bolt: "Ok, what the hell was that."
He tries listening, but hears nothing.
Bolt: "Must be coming from Belle's room."

He jumps off the cabin and lands on the deck, nearly falling on top of Belle.
Bolt: "WAH!"
Belle: "What the hell, Chris!?"
Bolt: "God, don't just stand there in my landing spot."
Belle: "God, I just patched up my ankle and you could've hurt it again.
On her ankle, you could see that Belle had wrapped bandages around it.
Bolt: "So what are you doing up here?"
Belle: "Thought I heard some screaming."
Bolt: "Yea, me too..."

The two stand by the railing, trying to hear who was screaming.
Belle: "Still got nothing..."
Bolt: "Me too..."
Something in the town was rolling quickly towards them.
"AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"
Bolt: "Are there people on top of that?"
"AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"
Belle: "Is that Jason and the others?"
"AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"
Both: *"HOLY CRAP!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2008)

A few moments earlier- 

"So... caps gonna be stuck on that for a while.." Rex laughed. "Save. Him." Eve grabbed Rex by the collar. "Right! i be havin a plan for that!" he laughs. and eventually- 

Current-
*
"THIS WAS YOUR PLAN!?" *Anne shouts. "DOREREREREME! I TAUGHT IT WOULD BE FUN!!" He was sitting on top all the supplies with Jason on the front and Eve/Anne on either side. "THIS ISN'T FUN!" Jason shouted at Rex, who was currently playing his Guitar. 

the cart hit a small rock and sent the supplies, as well as the passengers. Flying into the air and eventually. BOOM! Right onto the ship. "Well. We got all the supplies on board!" Rex sat up and rubbed his head laughing. *"I... hate you...."* Eve and Jason stand up behind him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2008)

The battle against the hyrda was reaching its climax. The ferocious beast was being held back by Ruru's Gigan Beat attack, but Ruru is not the young man he used to be. "Milord, I don't know if I can keep this up for a few more minutes!" He yelled to Rek. The world noble was no longer coated in his purple toga; he was now wearing a silver suit, made through his powers and covering his entire body. "Don't worry, we're ready with the plan anyway!" Rek jumped up to the battle boar and went inside its cannon. "Are you sure about this, Rek?" Jun asked. "Of course." He replied. "Matyr, are you ready?" He asked. Matyr replied with a ferocious roar from the Nemean Lion. "Very well. Ruru, stop!"

The veteran warrior did as he was told, and stopped beating his wings. At the same time, The battleboar and the Nemean Lion charged, crushing the incoming heads of the Hydra. "Alright, STEEL SUIT!" Rek yelled, as the entire suit stiffned into steel. "That's the signal!" Jun yelled, and fired the cannon. Rek was immediately launched into the swilring mass of Hydra heads, landing at the chest of the Hydra. "Sulfur Dust!" He yelled, transforming the dust around him into the poisonous-and explosive substance. None of the hydra heads dared attack Rek, as the beast knew it would risk hitting himself in the process. "And now.. for the finishing touch...' Rek lied on the floor, placing granite on top of himself.. "DIAMOND BLESSING!" He yelled with all his might.

From afar, Jun heard Rek's voice, even though the noise around them was defeaning. "NOW!" She yelled to Matyr as they rammed the battleboar and the nemean lion at the hydra. Seconds before impact, the two jumped off their mounts. They watched as the Hydra was enveloped by an inferno, caused by the explosions of the clockwork beasts, the bombs Matyr planted earlier before the fight, as well as the sulfur dust around it.  

The fire died quite quickly. After the Hydra was reduced to bone, there was nothing left to burn. Only a large diamond shell remained. The shell immediately turned back into stone, and Rek came out of it, covered in sweat. "Glad that was over. I felt like I was going to get baked!" He exclaimed. From underneath his toga, he took out the other half of the tablet. It was still in perfect condition, still glowing.

The following day, Rek and his crew walked to the ruins of the palace. There were many people there, already busy in the rebuilding of the ancient building. "I'm glad to see you're all well." Dauedalus approached them on his wheelchair. "So, what happened to your son?" Rek asked, the world noble now wearing his usual royal robes. "He escaped. But no matter, I doubt he'll pester us again." A pair of men carrying a chest approached them. "Here, for your troubles. Being Tenryuubito, I know you have everything, but it's the least we can offer." Ruru opened the chest, revealing hundreds of documents and blueprints. "This is mostly for you." Daedalus turned to Matyr. "These are all blueprints and equations for things I never bothered to make. I hope you find good use of them." 

After getting supplies from 'THE VENDOR OF CRETE, LEONIDAS!' The Monarch pirates returned to the Windy Dirge and readied to set sail. "Oh, and if you see my son, please discipline him for me!" Daedalus yelled as the Windy Dirge sailed off into the horizon. In his room, Rek placed the first half of the tablet and the second half of the tablet on the same table. "Now, for the moment of truth." He slowly placed the two glowing halves together. It was a perfect match. A blinding light emanated from the tablet, and as quickly as it started, faded away. "Now, to finally read you..."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ravager and Dark Justice were floating to the New Island.TherE they could do some changes to their ships that Colt and Garrick had in mind.
The box that the marines gave to them was still in the cabine of Dark Justice and they gonna open it when they would reach the New Island.

Hours have passed.......

A marine yelled "New Island is straight forward!!!Some minutes before we dock!!"

Garrick and V walked to the deck while Darek and Colt walked tot he deck of Ravager too.
After some minutes the ships docked and the marines walked down.
Garrick ordered some of is men to get the box out.

After some minutes Colt saw a man coming towards them....
The man walked towards Darek as he gave him a letter from WG without saying nothing.
Darek looked at the marines "I have to go"
Darek jumped on a small wooden boat at the docks and set sail alone...

*"Who are you and what else you want?"* Colt said to that man.
"My name is Destin Jaw and WG sent me to accompany you" Jaw answered with a smile...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 1, 2008)

"Jack Blazer?" says Garrick in a mocking tone, "Never heard of you..." He looks this guy up and down, "You think you're some kind of Pirate Hunter Zoro wannabe, that fraggin' traitor to the cause!?" 

Jack laughs and shakes his head, "No I'm not like that guy....besides I fight with Nitoryu style not Santoryu," he replies.

"Yeah, yeah whatever, we'll see how good you are in a fight soon enough," replies Garrick, he turns around and looks over at Ensign Clemens who stands at the railing, "Oi what island is this anyway!!!?" 

"It's New Island, sir," replies Clemens with an ironic grin. 

"Yeah no shit of course its a new island we've never been here before but whats the name?" Garrick responds.

Clemens shakes her head and laughs, "No sir that's the name, this place is called New Island."

"Ah I see," replies Garrick, "What kind of a stupid name is that?" he mumbles to himself. "Anyway, hey V did you open the chest yet and verify the contents?"

V nods silently and hands Garrick a small ebony box, "All the money is accounted for as well as several items of interest but I think that you'll find these of the highest interest," he says but his mind is on other things as well. 

Garrick nods and opens the box revealing 4 platinum keys with a small ruby on each key. "What the fuck are these for?" he mutters. 

Colt looks at the keys curiously, *"May I?"* he asks and Garrick hands him the keys. Colt examines them for several minutes and grunts and nods occasionally, *"Yes....I think I know what these key are for...."* he says in an authoritative voice. 

*"REALLY?"* reply Garrick and V in unison. 
*
"Yes.....they open something very important."*

Garrick and V sweatdrop then collapse to the floor as if thunderstruck.

5 minutes later Garrick, Clemens, and Colt head towards the local shipyards of New Island.

"Its time to make some modifications to our ship..." says Garrick. 

"You means ships," corrects Clemens. 

"No I meant ship..." he repeats and grins.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 1, 2008)

-On the Ship-

Jason and the rest of the crew had just literally crashed onto the ship.  Miraculously, the supplies they were bringing with them landed safely on the deck.
Belle: "What.  The.  Hell."
Jason layed upside down on his back looking at her.
Jason: "Oh.  Hey Belle..."
Belle: "What was that!?  That must've been one of the-"
Bolt: "MOST AWESOME THINGS I'VE EVER SEEN!!!!!"
Rex: "It was quite the rush, I'll tell you that."
He takes a swig of something from a bottle.
Bolt: "Why didn't you take me!?"
Jason: "I asked you if you wanted to get supplies with me.  You just wandered off."
Bolt: "True.  I doubt that getting supplies will ever be that fun again anyway."
Anne: *"WE GOT BOOZE!"*
She picked up a barrel, and started drinking directly from it.
Jason: "And other supplies."
Belle: "Alright, since everything is here..."
She turns over to Jason, Bolt and Rex.
Belle: "You guys can go and put the supplies in the storage room."
All three of them put their heads down.
*Boys: "Awwww....."*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2008)

Once more, A few minutes earlier- 

"NOW SEARCH THE ISLAND FOR HIM!!!" Niji shouts to his crew and everyone breaks up to search the town for, "That mask selling bastard." Oush wandered around looking for the bastard. "But its so hoot..." He whined.  At that moment, a cart full of people zoomed by him.

"Ah... it seems like i found my target..." He decided to follow it to make sure. He barely saw the figure on the front of the cart. But it looked like the weird guy who sold Niji the mask. "I'll tail them and make sure." Oush followed the cart, slowly.

"Man it's hooooooot~" he whined and eventually after a long pause made it to the ship in time to see Belle yell at the men to put the supplies away. "ah? That's the ship! and that's the guy! but.. he has more people know... ah well.. better call cap anyway..."


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 1, 2008)

-On the Ship-

The boys start taking the supplies to put them in storage.  Rex and Jason are carrying a couple of boxes each, but Bolt is bent over, struggling with a large number of boxes on his back.
Bolt: "HAH!  7 boxes!  Beat that Jay!"
Jason: "This isn't a competition."
Bolt: "Jealous much!?  HRAH!"
Rex: "I tink I speak for everyone when I say, 'Nobody cares.'
Bolt: "HNNNGGGHH... whatever."

They make their way down to the storage area.  Rex and Jason go down first with relative ease.  Bolt stands there by the stairs, staring for a moment.
Bolt: ".... stairs.  My worst enemy."
Belle: "Just take them down one by one."
Bolt: "No.  I think I can make it."
He takes one step down.
Anne: *"You should listen to her."*
Bolt: "Never."
He takes another step.
Eve: "You are the bane of the human existence."
Bolt: "Why me...."
He goes down on his knees and all the boxes fall down the stairs, taking him with them.

At the bottom of the stairs, Bolt lays there in a daze with boxes on top of him.
Rex: "Looks like you need some help, lad."
Jason: "I told you this wasn't a competition."
Bolt: "Urrgh.... shut up."

Back on the deck, the girls stand there.
Belle: "Hey, who's that weird guy?"
She points in the distance to a man with a pony tail and yellow shorts.
Anne: *"I dunno, but pony tails are tacky."*
Eve: "He was following us."
Belle: "What?"
Eve: "I noticed him when we came rolling down earlier."
Anne: *"OI!  YOU!  WHY THE HELL ARE YOU FOLLOWING US!?"*
Man in the distance: "Oh shit!  They saw me!"
He turns around and runs off.
Belle: "What a weirdo."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2008)

Oush ran for dear life then jumped into an alley. "huff.. huff.... so... hot..." He huffed and puffed. "How did they see me...." <-- Completely oblivious to the fact that he was standing out in the street with no cover. Holding up a telescope. "Ah well... i told captain their position.. he should be here soon... so maybe i'll just... *YAWN* Take a nap." He stretched and laid down.

Suddenly he felt a cold blade on his neck. "I think you should get up." Eve looked down at him with a cold stare. "Yes... that might be a good idea..." He chuckled nervously and slowly stood up. "Sorry cap.. i got caught..." He thought to himself. "Why don't you come with me." Oush nodded.

Later on the ship-

"Hahahahaha!" Jason and Oush were laughing with echother.* "...."* Everyone just stood there with a blank stare. "What?" Jason looked at them. *"HE WAS FOLLOWING US!"* they all shout."Yeah... but he's also a nice guy...." Jason comments. "And it's hooot~" oush falls down.

A little ways away- "Ah... good Oushoku! YOU'VE TRICKED THEM INTO LETTING YOU ON THEIR SHIP! NOW WE CANFG SDFG SDFH FGH!" Aiiro sighed and adjusted his captain's mask. "Thank you. NOW ATTACK YOU BASWG GHL DGFHLK!"


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 1, 2008)

-On Deck-

Rex had tied up Oush's wrists and the rest of the crew surrounded him.  He was sitting down cross legged, sticking his tongue out and panting heavily.
Oush: "So hooooooot~"
Anne: *"Seriously, its not that hot."*
Oush: "Speak for yourself.  It is definitely hot!"
Rex: "Mate.  Just shut up already."
Jason: "Hey.  This is no way to treat a visitor."
Belle: "Visitor!?  He's a prisoner!"
Jason: "Regardless, I'm not letting my crew treat visitors like this."
*Everyone: "PRISONER!"*
Bolt: "Yea, seriously Jay, you're way too trusting."
Jason: "This coming from a guy who befriended a pirate and joined his crew on the first day they met?"
Bolt: ".... touche."

At that moment, a giant axe came flying in from the distance and landed directly behind Oush, cutting the ropes on his wrists.
Oush: "Looks like they're here."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2008)

Oush quickly got up and grabbed the axe. "THANKS FOR THE SAVE ANSHI!" he shouts to the man in purple. "Whatever." Anshi responds. "Ready yourselves!"  Aiiro, the man in the blue suit and fadora. Charged towards the little tree pirate's ship. "Right..." Akario followed behind him.

"I'll get you for that." Eve pointed her weapon at Oush. "Hmm... I think i remember these guys..." Jason thinks to himself. Suddenly, A man in blue, a man in red and a man in purple jump onto the ship. "i tink i'll be taken that man in black." Rex jumped down on the dock.

*"I'll take anyone."* Anne made her way to the man in red, who was holding a bat. "Well i guess that leaves me the guy in blue." Bolt cracked his knuckles. Belle sighed. "So i get the purple guy...?" She looked at Bolt. "That's the way the cookie crumbles." He laughed


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 1, 2008)

-On the Deck-

BANG!
Bolt: "OI!  What the hell!?"
Man in blue: "Hehehehe, you are an unfortunate man.  You have chosen to fight me, Aiiro."
He points his gun and katana at Bolt.
Bolt: "This could be interesting."
He takes out his sai and readies to attack.
Aiiro: "I'll admit this.  You are quite the brave one.  Or maybe its stupidity."
Belle: "Its stupidity."
Bolt: "OI!  SHUT UP!"

Behind him was Belle facing off another man.  
Man in purple: "Hello fine lady, just because you're a woman doesn't mean I'll take it easy on you."
Belle: "Whatever."
She takes out her bow and splits it into two blades.
Man in purple: "Before we begin, its customary to exchange names.  I am Anshishoku, the great-"
Belle: "Sorry, I don't care."
Anshi: "You are quite a bitch."
Bolt: "Tell me about it."
Belle: "OI!  SHUT UP!"
Anshi takes out 2 pieces of paper and holds them in each hand.
Belle: "Huh?"
Anshi: "Lets begin."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2008)

"Greetings little lady!" Oush bowed. "I'm Oushoko." Eve ignore him. "Die." Oush fell to the ground. "Guh... so hot..."  Eve stabbed the ground next to his head. "I can push you into the sea. That will cool you." Oush laughed and tripped Eve, causing her to fall to the ground. "Now to return the favor!" he sliced downward with his axe.

Cutting the floor next to Eve. "NO!" Jason freaked out and pushed oush away. Eve smiled thinking Jason was concerned for her. "my ship..." He threw the axe towards Oush. "It's ok... never mind." He went back to his original spot. "I'll get him one day...." Eve comments and jumps back up.

-- 

"That' be a nice tattoo." Rex comments. "Same." Karas comments. "Before we begin i be wantin to ask you a question." Rex readies his guitar. "My names Karasubairo." He pops his neck. "No, I be wantin to ask. What tone are you bones? a bands got ta be in tune you know." 

Kara's smirked. "That's a good one." He slowly raised his arm towards Rex. "But if you are going to fight with a guitar, That i'll fight with these." The black lines on his body slowly pulled away. creating a somewhat tentacle appearence. 

"I'm a line man." Kara's comments. "Ah... that be rather interestin you know." Rex has a huge smirk on his face. "But i wonder... who will win... lines..." He put his guitar down. "Or string?" and slowly began releasing string from his body.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 2, 2008)

Bolt and Aiiro stared each other down.
Bolt: "..."
Aiiro: "..."
They then charge forward at each other.
BANG!
Aiiro shoots at Bolt  He horizontally flips in midair to dodge the shot, however, it left him open for attack.
Aiiro: "Got you now!"
Bolt: "Oh really?"
Aiiro: "!?"
Bolt: "Wallflower Whip!"
He does a roundhouse kick and hits Aiiro in the face sending him into the ground.  He quickly gets up and jumps back.
Aiiro: "You're fast."
He fires two shots at Bolt.  He easily dodges the first one, but the second one grazes his thigh, making him go down onto one knee.
Aiiro: "_Now's my chance._" he thinks to himself.
He charges forward with his katana and gun in hand.  Once he got right in front of Bolt, he aims at Bolt's head.
Bang!
He ducks, but then Aiiro swings his katana, leaving a large cut across his chest.
Bolt: "DAMMIT!"
He jumps back and holds onto his chest.
Bolt: "He's good."

With Belle, she stares at Anshi for a moment.
Belle: "Tahaha!  What the hell are you going to do with a couple of pieces of paper?"
Anshi: "Well since you asked..."
His hands began moving wildly, making them look like a blur.
Belle: "What the!?"
Anshi: "You see, I am a fan of the arts.  In particular, origami.  Some has gone as far to say that I have mastered this art.  So you see, I AM AN ORIGAMI MASTER!"
His hands now looked like paper spears.
Belle: "What, you're going to give me a paper cut?"
Anshi: "Not really."
He thrusts his arm forward, but Belle jumps and dodges it.  The force behind the attack left a large hole in the deck.
Anshi: "You see, its much worse than a paper cut.  You could say that its a paper stab!"
Belle: "... lame..."
Anshi: "IT WASN'T LAME!  I'LL MAKE YOU PAY!"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2008)

Jason sat pondering. "Really... I know i've seen these guys before..." He rubbed his chin. "But i can't remember where it was...." There was some odd feeling in the back of his mind. It was a feeling of knowing, knowing he had seen these guys. But he could not honestly figure out where the hell he knew them from.

Eve was busy trading blows with Oush. "Die." She thrust forward and nearly cut his side. "Haha close!" Oush laughed and hacked downward, Eve blocked with her spear. Eve pushed him away and kicked him in the gut. "Damn you are mean." He grabbed his stomach.

Oush laughed then charged towards Eve. No time to waste being a little surprised. It's just about kicking the crews asses then moving onto Jason. "THE BASTARD THAT RUSDFG: HLGH!" Someone shouts in the distance. "Ah.. caps here."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 2, 2008)

_New Island Shipyards..._
Garrick, Colt and Clemens stride towards the front gate of a large shipyard. In the distance are a variety of Ships in various stages of construction. Large cranes carrying lumber and other equipment, move to and fro. The sounds of metal work, hammering, shouting fill the air. 

Garrick walks up to a foreman standing in at the gate barking order. "Excuse me," exclaims Garrick.  The foreman turns around and his eyes widen slightly when he sees three Marine officer standing in front of him. "How can I help you?" he asks. 

Garrick puts his palm out and Clemens hands him a blue folded up piece of paper. Garrick snatches it and hands it to the man. He unfolds the paper and a look of surprise registers on his face when he sees what is on the paper, "This is a schematic for a ship...." he says. 

Colt nods, *"That's right."*

The man laughs in disbelief, "So what are ya giving this to me for, you Marines have your own shipyards."

Garrick clears his throat, "This is strictly classified work, we don't want this design going through official channels so we came to you," he says which is utter bullshit but he knows this is the only way to get the modifications done. The Marine brass would never approve of this. 

The man rubs his chin, "Well it is an interesting design.....and complicated too. Why didn't you take it to Water 7?"

"We need these modifications to be done ASAP," Garrick responds, another lie, they couldn't afford the services of Water 7 at the moment anyway. Garrick holds out his hand again and Clemens passes him a folded slip of paper, "This how much we can pay you..." and he hands him the slip.

The man's eyes bug out when he sees the many zeros at the end. "Yeah okay I think that we can do business..." he mutters, "Uh just sail your two ships over to the dry dock."

*"How long will the modifications take?"* asks Colt.

"Uh...about 2 weeks," he responds. 

Garrick curses loudly and the man raises his hands defensively, "Hey don't blame me this kind of work takes time if ya want it to be done correctly."

Garrick sighs, "Fine, we'll sail our ships into dry dock," and he walks away followed by Colt and Clemens.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 2, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Aiiro-

BANG BANG BANG
Bolt cartwheels himself to safety, breathing heavily.
Aiiro: "I see you're starting to get tired."
Bolt: "Idiotssaywhat."
Aiiro: "What?"
Bolt: "Lololol, you're an idiot!"
Aiiro: "Why you!"
He charges at Bolt with his gun and katana again.  This time, Bolt strongly pushes off the railing of the ship, which catches Aiiro off guard.  He then uses his left sai to knock Aiiro's gun away, and cuts Aiiro with the right sai.
Bolt: "Too slow."
Aiiro: "I'll admit, that was impressive.  But I'm still a formidable opponent, even without my gun."
Bolt: "Whatever."
They charge at each other again, matching blow for blow.  Bolt is slowly overwhelming Aiiro with his speed, causing him to take steps backwards until his back is against the cabin.
Bolt: "LILY LYNCH!"
POUND!
Bolt hammers Aiiro's neck into the cabin wall and lifts him slightly off the ground.  Aiiro begins coughing for blood and wheezes heavily.
In the distance, someone shouts, "Ah.. the caps here."
Bolt and Aiiro turn ot see what is going on.

-Belle vs. Anshi-

Anshi stabs wildly in all directions to try and hit Belle, however, she is agile enough to jump around and evade the attacks.
Anshi: "RAH!  WILL YOU SIT STILL FOR A MOMENT AND LET ME STAB YOU!?"
Belle: "I think I'll pass..."
Anshi: "RAH!"
This time, Anshi swings both his arms, and the spears go fllying out, surprising Belle.  She does a backflip and jumps to dodge the attack, and when she looksback at Anshi, little things start flying towards her.
Anshi: "Paper shuriken."
Belle: "!?"
The barrage of paper fly towards Belle, cutting her all over her body.
Anshi: "Hahaha!  Finally got you."
She is bleeding all over her body and is panting.
Belle: "What are you talking about, these are all paper cuts." she smirks at him.
Anshi: "!? Why you!"
Belle takes out a single arrow and aims it at Anshi.
Anshi: "You think a single arrow is enough to stop another shuriken storm!?"
Belle: "Yes."
A snapping sound can be heard, and the head of the arrow lights up on fire.
Anshi: "TAKE THIS!"
He throws a dozen paper shuriken at Belle again, attempting to finish the fight.
Belle: "Angel's Flare."
She shoots the arrow towards Anshi's attack.  Suddenly, the arrow splits into four and flare up, burning all of Anshi's paper.
Anshi: "WHAT IS THIS!"
The four arrows all make contact onto Anshi, on his arms and legs.
Anshi: "GRAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!"
In the distance, someone screams, "Ah.. the caps here."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2008)

A loud groan echoed throughout the Windy Dirge, catching the attention of everyone on board. "WHY, WHY WHY!!!!!!" Rek screamed. It has been 2 days since they left Crete. Rek had ordered Ruru to have the Dirge go to their Manor in Alabasta. Once they get Rek's money there, they were supposed to head to where the Tome of Gooten was hidden. Problem was, Rek couldn't decipher the tablet. "Those crafty ancients!! What did they do to make this thing so unreadable!" Once Rek had returned the 2 tablets together, the script written on them suddenly changed. 

Jun walked by Rek's quarters, sighing as he continued his whining. Normally, she could care less, but the longer he complained, the more irritated she became of him. "Childish Snob." She said before returning to her room. In the ship forge, Matyr was busy tinkering with a small robot. After being given Daedalus' blueprints, he has since spent a large amount of his time experimenting with new gadgets. "RURU!!!!!" Rek roared. The mustached butler quickly ran into Rek's room. "What is it, milord?" He asked. "Could we go to Radfol? I could use some vanilla cross tarts." He asked. Ruru's eyes widened at his request. "I do not adivce going to Radfol at this time of year, milord." He said hastily. "Ruru." His voice was solemn. Ruru sighed. "Very well, milord. I'll tell my wife to prepare the batter."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2008)

Rex was currently using strings tied to his guitar in order to make it a long range hammer type weapon. "Dorererereme! That be all you havin?" He looked over at Karasu. "Heh, Not even bud." the black lines multiplied and started to form into hammers and swords "Ah, That be a bother." Rex sighed and pulled his guitar back to him. "Bes to be fightin swords like a swordsman!" He gripped his guitar and rushed towards Karas. The black lines started to attack. Pulling back and shooting forward like a snake attacking.

WHAM! Rex swung and knocked one away, then another and another. He cotinued swinging widly as the black lines attacked in a more aggresive manner. "Ah, This is gettin ta be a bother!" he shouted.WHAM!" he knocked away a hammer and kicked away a sword. "You are doing good. So i'll show you the highest form of my devil fruit." As he moved his arms around a shout could be heard. "THE BASTARD THAT RUSDFG: HLGH!"

With Anne-

She hacked and slashed at the man in front of her. His bat wasn't doing much good for himself. and he can't find it in himself to actually hit a women. "This isn't fair man." He swung his bat and hit the hilt of the blade knocking it out of her hand. "I really don't want to do this lady. Captain's just a little pissed over something stupid." He comments. "Ah.. Captains here..." He looks over. "Crap."

Captain Niji jumps onto the deck and looks at Jason. "YOU'RE THE BASTARD WHO SOLD ME THIS MASK!!!" he pointed to his face. "Uhh....." Jason looked at the mask. "uuuhh......" He tried to think to himself. "I have nothing." Niji grabbed him by the collar. "THINK REALLY HARD YOU BASTARD!!!" Jason scratched his head and soon a thought bubble appeared and he remembered a past 2 years ago.

2 years ago---

"I've been sailing for a year now..." Jason sighed as he sat in front of a huge pile of masks. "I really need to sell these things... but i didn't have good supplies when i made them.." He thought to himself. "GREETINGS!" A man with a skull tatoo on his chest waves. "I'm the great Captain Niji! I captain the Mega Rain Crew!" Jason didn't look up. "5 belli." he responded.

"No. I don't want a premade mask! i want a great mask! made here! on the spot! just for me!" Jason sighed. "Measurements." Niji sat down and Jason measured his head. "Ok." He walked off and got the blank mask. "What do you want on it?" Niji thought for a moment. "I want something that represents me!" He grinned.

"Niji..." Jason thought to himself. "It means rainbow right... and when you have a rainbow... you have a unicorn... and stars... right?" he thought once more and walked off. The problem at this point was, Jason's hands were tired. And he was running low on supplies. So the mask came out.. less then perfect... 

"here." Jason put the mask on Niji. "Ah... it's a little tight..." He commented. "It's fine." Jason really didn't care, he just wanted the guy gone. His crew was currently gone looking for supplies. So he was left alone that time. "Well here is your money!" He walked off happily. "Whatever." Jason sat down. "that mask really sucked..." He thought to himself.

-- Current-

"Oh yeah..." Jasson remembered. "DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT HAPPENED TO ME AFTER THAT!? THE TOWNS PEOPLE LAUGHED AT ME! THE WOMEN RAN FROM ME! HALF MY CREW LEFT ME!!! AND WORST OF ALL... THIS MASK IS STUCK ON MY FSDJ!"


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 2, 2008)

-On the Deck-

Niji: "DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT HAPPENED TO ME AFTER THAT!? THE TOWNS PEOPLE LAUGHED AT ME! THE WOMEN RAN FROM ME! HALF MY CREW LEFT ME!!! AND WORST OF ALL... THIS MASK IS STUCK ON MY FSDJ!"

Bolt: "WHAT!?"
In his state of shock, he arms go down by his side and Aiiro falls to the ground coughing.
Aiiro: *cough* "Yea..." *cough cough* "Its a kinda embarrasing thing to be fighting about..."
Bolt: "All this because he can't take his mask off..."
He drops his sai by his side.

Belle: "Oh COME ON!"
She falls down on her knees and drops her bow and arrows.  
Anshi: "... I still can't believe it myself..."
Belle: "What a waste of effort..."

Bolt and Belle then look at each other for a moment, and then look back at Niji.  They then burst out into laughter.
Bolt: "LOLOLOL!  You can't take off your mask!?"
Belle: "TAHAHAHA!  What are you, an idiot!? TAHAHA!"
Niji: "SHUT UP OR ELSE I'LL KIFNGPSLSFM!"


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 2, 2008)

Jaw stayed with V.He headed towards a bar that was near as he pushed the wooden door with his leg and walked inside.He sat at the bar and ordered something to eat.
V followed him as he didn't have something else to do and would be a good chance to learn somethin more about that man and inform Colt and Garrick.
V stood at a wall staring at him.Some other men were playing cards.Even some pirates were in there.Jaw had his back opposite to the door and was eating like maniac."Finally, good food."
When he ended he just stood up and walked away without paying at all. A fat with a massive built pirate stood up from a table behind Jaw as he grabbed him from the neck and threw him against the wall.
"Give us everything you have" the pirate guy yelled while more pirates stood up and surrounded Blazer.
V waited and just watching him.But Jaw was staying down and smiling.
Then...."Hey V, so you came afterall?" He said and glanced at V.
All the pirates then immedietly looked at him too and as one of them charged at him with a sword, V with fast moves smashed his neck as he killed one other by throwing one of his knives straight to his head.
And then it began.....
All the pirates run on him.....
*Gzzz!!!*
Suddenly before the swords touch V, Jaw appeared with his 2 swords stopping all the blades of the pirates.
"So are you gonna help or something?" Jaw says at V.

Then V starts moving like the wind as he passes and kills at high speeds the pirates with various ways.
Dead bodies all around the bar....
But the fat pirate guy with a hammer sent V flying across the bar.
"Are you ok?" Blazer asked V.
"Sure, it didn't even hurt me.Well just kill him and lets leave from this bar" V said as he stood up like nothing had happened to him.
With a slash of his swords Jaw shot 2 air blades that sliced the chest of the pirate and smashed the wall of the bar.
"I didn't tell you to destroy this place"
"Oh comeon now....."


----------



## koguryo (Oct 2, 2008)

-Maicho Island-

Paegun looked back at the scared Marines, "Oi, if you guys aren't gonna come along, then can one of you throw me a weapon?!"

The Marines shook their heads, *"Screw that!  What happened to the ones you were using at the last island?"*

Paegun looked down at the sand, "They weren't mine, so I left them!!"

All of the Marines facepalmed, *"DUMBASS!!!"*

Paegun started walking away, "Whatever, whatever.  Let's go ahead and get this guy.  How should we split up?"

Eric and Joseph looked at each other and Eric spoke first, "I'll take the competent one."

Paegun jumped up into the air, "Oh yeah, he called me competent."

Eric pointed at Sooyoung, "I meant her, she actually appears to be one of the smarter ones."

Paegun and Joseph looked at each other, "We'll go to the resort."

Eric nodded, "We'll split up in there.  You guys can check the West Wing, we'll check the East Wing."

As the four started to walk towards the resort a cool breeze kicked in.  The scared Marines watched as the four walked, "That wind just made them look extremely cool."

Another Marine nodded, "Yeah, it picked up at just the right time.  Do you think the two dumbasses will be okay though?"

A third Marine shrugged, "They're strong enough."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 2, 2008)

*
At New Island......*
Some days have passed since they all docked at that Island.They were staying at a hotel.
*"Good Morning Everyone!"* Colt woke up and with a loud voice he woke up everyone else too.
"Damn you!!The sun didn't even came out" Garrick yelled
*"The good men have to wake up early" *
"Screw those men"
V and Jaw woke up too.
"What both of you are doing?"

*"Its his fault"* Colt says first
"What are you talking about??You are the crazy one that woke us up so early"
*"Damn....you have a point!"*
"Aoch!!" Garrick's eyes go outside and he smashes himself down."Thats what I was telling you from the beginning"
"So...I have to say that I am really happy that I am with you guys"
*"Who the hell spoke to you!!!"* Colt shoots a blast of air blowing up the whole Jaw's bed.
"What the fuck are you doing!!!" Garrick shouts at him.
*"OMO(=Oh My Oda).I forgot that he is with us.Sorry friend"*
"Ye ye....no problem"
Jaw stands up ah he gets ready his swords.Magnificent Scabbards with cloths and some symbols cover the blades....


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2008)

At the resort-

Eric and sooyoung walked to the east wing. "Right!" Joseph psyched up. "Which way is west!" He looked to paegun. "That way!" Both walked off in a different direction. Joseph headed north while Paegun headed south. "Pfff.." Joseph laughed to himself. "He totally went the wrong way!" 

Joe looked around and opened random doors. "Marine search!" The first room is empty. "Marine search!" Empty. "Marine search!" Still empty. "That's odd... why is a resort empty..." Completly oblivious to the fact that most people don't stay in their room ALL the time. "Marine search!" He really didn't seem to care as he kept making his way through rooms.

With the little tree pirates-

"You chased me for two years cause the mask got stuck?" Jason walked over to him. "All you have to do is this." Jason pulled the mask of easily. "See. There is a nose clip." he pointed inside the mask. "SHUT UP YOU BASTARD!" Undeneath the mask, was a man with a rainbow tatoo on his face.

"TAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Belle fell down laughing. "LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!" Bolt fell back. "Yeah...." Aiiro sighed. "This is why most of the crew left." Oush responded. WHAM! Jason took a punch to the face and fell down. "ow.. I got the mask off..." He rubbed his face. "THAT WASN'T THE POINT YOU IDIOT!!!!"


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 2, 2008)

-On Deck-

After the revelation of why Niji attacked the Little Tree Pirates, there was a mixture of shock and laughter.
Bolt: "LOLOLOL!" *gasp* "2 years! LOLOLOL!" *gasp* "I can't breath!" 
Belle: "TAHAHAHA!" *gasp* "My stomach hurts! TAHAHAHAHA!"
The two continued rolling on the floor, laughing.  Niji's crew were obviously embarrassed about the incident.

Niji stood there, slowly turning red in the face due to a build up of rage.  
Niji: "SHUT UP!  ALL OF YOU JUST SHUT UP!"
Everyone was quiet for a moment, and then Bolt and Belle burst out into laughter again.
Rex: "You gotta admit it, its quite teh funny thing to imagine.  Like how did ya even eat?"
Anne: *"Or drink?"*
Niji: "I'M NOT BOTHERED EXPLAINING ALL OF THAT TO THE LIKES OF YOU!  I CAME HERE TO GET MY REVENGE!"
Jason: "But I already took it off for you."
Niji: "THATS NOT THE POINT!


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2008)

*WHAM!* Niji punched Jason again. "DO YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I WENT THROUGH!?" He shouts. BOOF another punch. "DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT WAS LIKE!?" Niji shouts and starts punching Jason repeatedly. "HEY!" Eve tried to stop him but Oush cut her down with his Axe. "It's stupid. But i'm not letting you stop the cap."

Niji was ready to throw another punch, but his fist was caught. He looked at Jason, His head was now that of a bulls. "What the!?" The bulls eyes narrowed. "Dont. Harm. My. crew." WHAM! He punched Niji's gut and then bam the chest! "AGGRESSION MASK!" Jason shouts as he starts to pound on the enemy.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 2, 2008)

-On Deck-

Bolt: "Oh crap, he put on the mask."
_Click_
The barrel of a gun was pressed against Bolt's head.
Aiiro: "Sorry about this.  Its  the captain's orders..."
Bolt: "Well, I am the one who let my guard down... shit."
At that moment, an arrow came flying through and hit the gun, knocking it out of Aiiro's hands.
Aiiro: "What the!?"
Belle: "You need to be more aware of your surroundings, Chris." she smirks at him.
Anshi: "I GOT YOU NOW!"
He appears behind Belle again, his hands were in the form of lances again and he went for the kill.
Belle: "!?"
CLANG!

Bolt was able to get behind Belle and block Anshi's attack.
Bolt: "I could say the same for you." he smirks at her.
Belle: "Dammit...."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 2, 2008)

Jason pounded on Niji. "Freakin loser captain." Karas stopped fighting and turned off. "This crap is lame." Rex looked a little depressed. "And i just be gettin into the mix." He sighed and walked back onto the ship. "WHAM!" Anne knocked the her oppoenet into the water and sat down. "*I need a drink."*

"GET OFF MY SHIP!!!" Jason gave one final punch to Niji causing him to fall down onto the dock. "AND DON'T COME BACK!!!" He shouts. "Oh crap..." The other three looked over to see their captain down. "This is bad..." they all looked around. "I DON'T THINK SO!" WHAM! he punched Oush and knocked him out.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 2, 2008)

-On the Deck-

Oush had just been knocked out.  Jason stood there with his Aggression Mask.  The remainder of Niji's crew stood there in shock.
Aiiro: "Holy crap!  He knocked out Oush in a single hit!"
Anshi: "What do we do!?"
Jason turns to them and snorts in their direction, steam coming out of his nose like a mad bull.
Jason: "GET OUT!  NOW!"
Anshi and Aiiro shiver with fear and sweat heavily.  Aiiro grabs Oush and jumps off the ship and Niji's crew flee the scene.

Bolt: "Well.... that was .... different."
Belle: "What an idiot."
Rex: "All this over a bloody mask."
Anne: *"Lets drink!"*

And so they set sail, and in just a few hours docked at Jame's home island.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2008)

Rek continued to bawl like a baby as he tried in vain to decipher the tablet. He had been whining like that for hours, and it was getting on everyone's nerves. Even Ruru was getting peeved. "WHY CAN'T I READ YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" He cried, banging his head on a book while the tablet lay by his side. Rek was sitting in the middle of the corridor, with stacks of books surrounding him. He had spent the last 3 hours trying to decipher the tablet in the study, and when that didn't work, he decided to read it in a place with 'a different ambiance', hence the wall of tomes dettering passage through the Windy Dirge's winding corridors.

Jun Fei Qin has had enough of Rek's childishness. She stormed through Rek's barrier of books, a roll of tape in her left hand, and rope in the right. "WHY WON'T YOU-" Rek stopped his whining when he felt a malevolent presence in front of him. "Jun what are you doing here?" He asked, a hint of despair in his voice. She pinned Rek on the floor, and tied his hands up. "I'm tired of your whining. Frankly everyone is." Rek tried to speak in protest, but Jun locked his lips with a roll of tape. Now, instead of the childish tantrums of a spoiled noble, the frightful, if not muffled screams of a man in pain. Matyr, and even Ruru, merely ignored these, continuing with their respective activities, the former fixing guns, and the latter piloting the ship.

A few hours later, the Windy Dirge arrived at Radfol. It was a quaint island, with coconut trees and a huge variety of tropical plants everywhere. A fairly large city was nestled on top of a plateau overlooking the sea. There was a smaller town near the beach, but this served more as the City docks rather than a town. "Welcome back to Radfol." An old woman wearing a long, black skirt with an old-fashioned red blouse the age of Ruru greeted as he and Matyr got off the ship. "It's been 3 months since I last laid my eyes on you, Arianne. How are Devy and Ella?" He asked her. "They're fine, honey. In fact, the doctor said Ella was going to give birth to our first grandchild in a few days." Matyr chuckled as he heard the good news. "I can't believe Ella is married and is about to have kids. I remember when I was 5 and she used to play with me, Rek and Zabel whenever we were at Rek's house." Arianne saw Matyr's messy brown top, and recognized him immediately. "I see you've grown into a fine man, Lord Matyr. Where is Lord Rek, by the way?" Jun stepped out of the Windy Dirge, wearing a flowing green dress, carrying what seemed to be a sack on her shoulder. "Oh dear, are you sure you can handle that dear?" Arianne asked, worried. "You must be Ruru's wife. I've heard many good things about you. And don't worry, it's nothing, Mrs. Montague." Jun threw the sack on the ground, and it gave a loud screech when it fell. "Are we here now, Jun? I'm going to stop complaining now." A weak voice from the sack groaned. Arianne giggled when she realized it was Rek, and held her husband's arm. "Just like us when we were they're age, eh, Ruru?"


----------



## koguryo (Oct 3, 2008)

-The Resort-

~With Paegun~

Paegun knocked on a door, "Hello, this is a Marine.  We're checking the rooms.  I'm going to come in."

Paegun turned the door handle and looked inside the door, "Nobody.  I'll check the next one."

Paegun kept checking the doors, "Hmm.....no one's here."

A large shadow appeared behind Paegun, "You lookin' for something?"

Paegun turned around and saw a fat man, "Just checking around.  Who are you?"

The man held out his shirt, "I work here."

Paegun nodded and started walking away, "Okay then.  See ya."

The man followed Paegun, "Why are you followin' me?" 

The man smirked.

~With Sooyoung and Eric~

Sooyoung and Eric were checking rooms, "We're going to search the room now.  We're coming in."

Sooyoung opened a door and she looked inside, "No one?"

Sooyoung shook her head, "This room is empty, just like the last ones."

Eric pointed to a staircase, "Let's go check the suites."

Sooyoung nodded and they proceeded up the stairs, "Kinda eerie ain't it?"

Eric shrugged, "Everyone's probably out in town."

A few shadowy figures were following Eric and Sooyoung.  Suddenly Eric stopped on the staircase, "What is it?"

"We're being followed.  Let's hurry up."

Sooyoung and Eric ran up the stairs until they got to the suites, "Looks fine here."

"Just start checking the rooms."

There were only three doors, Sooyoung went to one and Eric went to another, "Nothing in this one."

"Nothing here either."

Sooyoung and Eric approached the last suite, "We're Marines searching the premises.  We're coming in."

Eric tried opening the door but it was locked, "What the hell?  Why's this one locked?"

Sooyoung cut the door down and the two looked inside, "What the hell?"

"Paegun!!!!"

Paegun was in a bloody heap, chained to a chair.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 3, 2008)

A tall man wearing a gray suit looked out a window at a manufacturing line below.  A woman stepped out from a hallway into a room.  Her hands were shaking.  They held a revolver pointed a the man's head.  "You promised!  You said he wouldn't be hurt!  They killed him..." the woman shouted. "Agent Perseus knew what he was getting into when he began the assignment.  We didn't expect the marines to be at that caliber.  But don't worry, not all was lost."  The man's face broke into a wide smile.  "We are... familiar with one of the marines.  The Doctor knows all about him.  I have already prepared an agent to track him down."  "That's not the point!" the woman shouted and pulled the trigger.  The bullet slammed into the window, shattering it.  The woman spun around and saw the man standing behind her.  Before she could react, his hand cut straight through her neck.  As her head hit the ground, the man pulled a DenDen Mushi out of his pocket and began to speak into it.  "This is Mr. Everret.  Nancy is dead.  Activate Agent Denton and send him after Jackheart."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 3, 2008)

They were walking.....
The man in the middle has a scary face.The other tall man wears a hood that hides his face.The others follow as they walk at the alleys of the town.
BAM!! A golden big gun...
A man just fell down with one hole at his head
And this happened because the man just looked at their eyes.

"They have to be somewhere...." one of them said.
"Yes,...And I would like to kill some marines soon.For those keys, I am sure that there will be a lot of marines guarding them."
"I agree...."

The people run in their houses.The doors and windows were closing as those pirates were passing...



Garrick, Jaw, V and Colt walked downstair to take a drink or something to eat.It was still morning and they were hungry....


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 3, 2008)

Joseph sighed and opened another door. "Empty. Of course." he decided to take a break. He'd been through nearly the entire north wing and found noting. "Six rooms left." He looked down the hall. "I really don't get why there are so many empty rooms.. maybe there's a party?" He got himself excited. "Yeah! a party! I bet i can go and get some booze there! no one ever lets me drink on the ship." 

He jumped up and went to open a door. "huh?" He jiggled the handle. the door was locked. "That's a little weird." He knocked on the door "I'm Ensign Joseph Rodgers of the Marine ship Nonki. We are searching this resort for Eric the Badger." There was no response from inside. "Hello..." He put his ear to the door and heard an odd sound.

"Time to do what i do best..." He stepped back and readied himself. "BREAK STUFF!" He charged forward and kicked the door down. In side, were two large and incredibly ugly looking badgers. "Ooh... crap...." Joseph turned around as fast we he could and ran down the hall. But behind him, the two badgers busted out of the room and began chase.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 3, 2008)

Forsyth Island-

A man in a ninja mask and skull cap looks through a telescope on the coat of the island. He spots a ship.
Man: Huh?
He takes a closer look and sees a jolly rodger made out of trees.
Man: I better tell the boss about this, we got more pirates!
He put away the telescope and ran off.

With the Little Tree Pirates-

Bolt: That's it?
Jason: Yep, that's Forsyth Island, and that's where James is.
Belle: That is if he didn't get lost.
Jason: Right.
Rex: I'll pull us right in cap.
*Anne: Good, another island, we were runnin' outa rum!*
Bolt: There's plenty, but there won't be for long if you two keep going at the rate you are!
Rex: Lighten up bud.

The crew pulls into the island and docks there ship.
Jason: Alright, lets get looking for-
Suddenly a kunai lands in front of his feet and digs into the ship. He looks up and sees a line up of ten men dressed as ninjas and one brown haired woman with a black mask, bandana, tight long sleeved shirt, and baggy pants.

Sam: You're not going anywhere...Get em! 
Ninja: Right!
They follow her as she charges at the boat.
Sam: We've got enough pirate problems here, we're gona' make sure that they don't get any worse!
She pulls out a kunai and charges at Jason who unsheaths his katana quick enough to block.

Ninja 1: Shoot them!
Ninja 2: Right.
He pulls back his bow and launches an arrow.

Bolt: Look out!
It lobs right over the ship and into the water.
Belle: Huh? Their aim is terrible.

Ninja 2: Hey! Shut up, like you could do any better!
Suddenly an arrow skims the tip of his hair and flies past him. Belle stands at the edge of the ship, bow in hands.

Belle: Next one won't miss.
Bolt pulls out his sai.
Bolt: You're not gettin' all the action.

Rex, Anne, and Eve pull out their weapons as well.
Rex: Lets take care of em' and get us sommore rum!

The ninjas ready their weapons as well and prepare for battle.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 4, 2008)

"GAAAAH!!!!" Joseph ran through the hallway, massive badgers chasing him. "THIS IS NOT FUN!!!" Suddenly, a ring came from inside his jacket. "Beruberuberu. Beruberuberu." He pulled out a small baby denden mushi. "I forgot i had this... Hello?"  He answered. "Congradulations." Joseph was a little confused. "Uh, on what?" he asked.

"You've been promoted." He looked behind him. Then looked at the Snail in his hand. "Yeah... I DON'T CARE ABOUT THAT RIGHT NOW!!!" he tossed the Denden mushi towards the Badgers, but it only made them Angrier and they began destroying the wall while they ran. "RUN DAMN YOU!!!" Joseph shouted to himself and  picked up the pace. 

As he ran he noticed a staircase. "Stairs.... Badgers can't climb stairs!" <--- Doesn't know his facts at all. He charged up the stairs and turned around. The badgers stopped and looked at the stair case. then looked at Joseph. After a few moments, they walked off. "HAHA! SUCCESS!!!"


With Jason-

"Why are you-" He was cut off with a punch that barely grazed his cheek. "Can you please let me get a sentence out..." the women kicked his gut and flipped back. "We don't need more pirates here! Leave at once!" Jason sighed. "We-" He was cut off again, this time by kunai barely grazing his arm.

With Eve-

CRACK! She hit the man with the end of her spear. "THAT'S CHEATING!" He grabbed his nose. "Rot in the deepest depths of hell. You swine, not fit for the lowest of insect. Not even fit for grass." The man curled up into a ball. "Why... is she... so mean..." Eve stood over him for a moment, then kicked him into the water. "Even the algae wont eat you." She said cruely. 

With Rex-

"I'll start wit an G minor!" WHAM! he hit the man in the gut. "Followed by a F sharp." He raised his guitar as the man was crouched over and struck him like warrior wielding a sword would. WHAM! he hit the back of the mans neck and he fell down the ground. "I don't be havin time for this. I got to be savin my Nakama."

The man rubbed his head and slowly got up. "Damn..." He readied his weapon. "Ah. You still be havin a bit of fight in ya?" He grinned. "That's good. Because i be havin an attack i wanted to try out earlier. Shame my oppoenent ran off..." The other man looked a little confused. "What can you do that's so special? it's just swings with a guitar..."

Rex laughed and looked at the man. "It be true. When i swing me guitar its the same as playin a note." He smiled. "And a note don't be makin a song. No to make a song you need to be playin chords." He changed the grip on his guitar. "And a chord be soundin better than a single note."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 4, 2008)

"Are you telling me that you couldn't find one girl with all the men and resources at your disposal?" asks Simon Baxter. 

"Well....sir its just that....well..." stutters a nervous looking mercenary.

"Well what!!!?" shouts Baxter.

"It's like she just upped and vanished sir," he replies meekly. 

Baxter slams his hand down on his desk angrily, "Dammit on the night of my victory, when I have finally defeated my rival and killed everyone associated with him, still I have a thorn in my side!! Diego's daughter must die or everything will be ruined!"

"It was Annie's fault sir. One second she's mowing down all of Diego's men like a killing machine, why she even shot Diego himself but then she just went all crazy and started protecting his daughter..."

Baxter shakes his head and sighs, "That stupid Annie....she picked the wrong time to rediscover her heart," Baxter stares at a Den Den Mushi on his desk intently for several seconds, "Yes that is what I will do..." he mutters to himself, "LEAVE ME!!" he commands. The mercenary bows and nervously walks out of Baxter's office. 

Baxter picks up the receiver of his Den Den Mushi and dials out, "I'm going to kill that girl," he grumbles. 

_Elsewhere...._
"I'm gonna kill that old man Baxter," mutters Annie. She sits on a bed treating the flesh wounds on her right arm and shoulder. Joe the saloon owner hands her a bottle of antiseptic, "Baxter has at least 40 mercenaries in his employ at any given time and can call on twice that number should the need arise. I know of your reputation and that you're fast on the trigger girl but one is no match for so many."

Annie dabs her wound with a cloth soaked in alcohol and she grimaces slightly. She looks up at Joe and grins, "You know there's a very famous saying in the Marines that's applicable to this situation. I think some badass Vice Admiral coined it."

"Yeah whats that?" asks Joe.

"One is not the same as none..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2008)

Rek Du Mortis happily downed one of Arianne's tarts in the spacious dining room of Ruru's home in Radfol. The modest 2 story building had trinkets from all over the world, evidence of how far Ruru has traveled before becoming Rek's butler. Their former bounties were even nailed on the wall in their living room, a reminder of the old days. Curious, Rek, Matyr and Jun went into the living room to see their former bounties. "350 MILLION BELLI!?!?!?!!?!??!!??!?!!?!?!?!" Matyr gasped, recoiling as he looked at the bounty for Ruru 30 years ago. "THAT'S HIGHER THAN MOST SHICHIBUKAI TODAY!!" Amused at the expression of Matyr's face, Ruru approached Matyr to tell him about how he acquired a large bounty. "Well, that's what happens when attack and destroy 3 marine fleets at once." Ruru turned to the wall where they're bounties were nailed.

Bug Emperor Ruru- 350 million belli, for the destruction of Marine Shipyard 24

Spider Queen Arianne- 100 Million belli, for the destruction of Marine Shipyard 24
Swarm Hammer Wilmer- 30 million belli, for the destruction of Marine Shipyard 24 
Sky Terror Fahady- 43 million belli, for the destruction of Marine Shipyard 24
Kozo the Reaper Blade- 43 million belli, for the destruction of Marine Shipyard 24
Venomaster Gib- 16 million belli, for the destruction of Marine shipyard 24,

"Of course, it does help if no one is on the ship when you attack." Ruru laughed heartily as he remembered how he and his crew razed the old marine shipyards. "The Black Widow Pirates, as we were used to be called, once had a crew of over 3000 men and women. We used to rival even the Yonkou back then." Arianne entered the room, carrying a tray of tarts. Famished, Ruru took one of them and had a bite before continuing his tale. " In the new world, we  acquired ourselves a large amount of territory. We thought we could take on anybody... so I ordered my entire crew and my allied pirates to attack Marieoja."  Ruru became silent as he looked at a large portrait hanging above the bounties. There were 8 large ships flanked by 20 smaller ones on the portrait, with hundreds of small people aboard them. A great flag flew above the largest ship, carrrying the symbol of the Black Widow Pirates- A skull with 6 eyes set behind a black background.

"We were about to set sail, when our allied pirates turned on us. They were afraid of what might happen if we failed, so they they decided to get us first." Rek's eyes widened as Ruru continued his story. "Then what happened?" asked Rek. "We fought, of course, but it was bloody. After we beat them off, other pirates muscled in on our territory. The marines took advantage, and attacked us as well. Soon enough, our entire crew went down to 400, and we were all running for our lives. But then, we were saved." Ruru turned to a portrait of a young man that hung alone near a bookcase. He looked a lot like Rek, save for his clothes having more frills, and a long, red goatee on his chin. "Master Rek's father paid off the marines and secured us this island, Radfol. Soon enough, other pirates who've had it with the pirate life arrived. Life was peaceful, but I felt a debt of honor to Lord Du Mortis. So, I became his aide, and eventually, Lord Rek's."

Rek roose from the couch and took another tart. "That explains a lot, Ruru." The veteran pirate smiled under his mustache before going to the dining room. "I shall prepare dinner, milord." Just as he was going to step out of the room, a fierce light broke threw the door, nearly hitting everyone in the room. "Ruru Montague." An elderly female voice said. "You shouldn't have come here."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 4, 2008)

"Heh the demon gunslinger of West Blue huh?" muses a tall man with two pistols strapped to a heavy gunbelt. He has a tan complexion and wears wire thin frame glasses, brown shaggy hair hanging loosely over his eyes, obscuring them slightly. He wears a black leather trenchcoat and knee length boots. 

"We've never had the pleasure of crossing guns before...." Behind him a woman of medium height, with long blonde hair that hangs loosely across her back leans casually on a chair. She wears tight jeans and a blue tank top with the words, *Killer* printed boldly across the front in gold lettering. In the corner a mountain of a man who stands almost seven feet tall and looks like he weighs a ton, stands with his arms crossed, his fists are covered in thick metal gloves. 

Baxter sits behind his expensive desk smoking a cigar and stares at these three assassins, "So can you handle her?" he asks impatiently, "She's just one girl..." 

The man with the glasses grins at Baxter, "This chick is a mean coldblooded killer and I ain't going to lie, it could go either way if it was just me but that's why I brought my two associates here," and he nods at the woman and the huge fellow, they grin in response. 

"So you'll do it then?" asks Baxter. 

"Yeah we'll do it and we'll kill this little girl...uh what's her name....Lucy is it?" he asks and Baxter nods, "Yeah we'll dust her for free."

_In the Deadwood saloon across town..._
Annie spins the chambers of her revolvers and looks down at Lucy who sits in the corner glaring at her. "Look kid I'm sorry for what I did to your pops and when you're all grown up I won't hold it against ya if you come gunning for me but for now we've got more pressing concerns."

Joe looks at Annie and frowns, "You're just throwing your life away do you know that?" he responds. 

Annie shrugs at him, "I've been throwing my life away since the day I was born Joe. Today ain't any different. Tell the coffin maker down the alley to get a whole lot of coffins ready....also tell him I'm 5 foot 2 willya Joe." She holsters her golden revolvers and strides out purposefully towards the front door.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 4, 2008)

Sooyoung and Eric ran up to Paegun who was chained to the chair, "What the hell happened?"

Paegun shook his head, "Oh man, what the hell happened?  Last thing I remember some bastard spilled tomato soup on me."

Eric looked at the chains, "Hold still, I'm getting you outta these chains."

Eric's arms transformed into chains and broke the chair, "I guess that helped."

Sooyoung started looking around the room for a key for the lock, "Can't find a key."

Paegun sighed, "Right, now I remember, a fatass chained me up.  He took the key, went somewhere, I forget."

The two facepalmed, *"Dumbass."*

Paegun's wrists were chained together behind his back, "Let's go, we can find the key later."

Eric led the way out of the room and they reached the staircase and saw Joseph, "The other dumbass."


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 4, 2008)

-With Bolt-

A ninja came running toward him with 2 kunai in his hand and swing at Bolt.  Bolt dodge left, then knocks the ninja back with the hilt of his sai effortly.
Ninja: "Why you!"
The ninja comes again, swinging furiously and Bolt merely dodges it all.
Bolt: "You know, to be fair, I think I'll keep my hands behind my back." he grins.
He places his hands behind his back and continues dodging the ninja's attack.
Ninja: "Why can't I hit you!"
BAM!
Bolt headbutts the ninja, who immediately tries attacking again.  Each swing is evaded by simple steps back by Bolt.
WHACK!
Another headbutt.
Bolt: "Its not fun if I do all the hitting."
Ninja: "RAAAAAAHHHHHHH!"
He swings again and there is a moment where the two stop.  A tiny cut appears on Bolt's face and he looks at the ninja.
Ninja: "I-I finally hit you!"
Bolt: "Good move." he smiles.
TWACK!
He punches the ninja in the face, sending him back.
Ninja: "OI!  YOU SAID YOU'D KEEP YOUR HANDS BEHIND YOUR BACK!"
Bolt: "I'm a pirate.  I don't keep _every_ promise I make, lol."

-With Belle-

The ninja begins his charge at Belle.
Ninja: _"Haha, Lady Luck seems to have smiled upon me, _ he thinks to himself. _"I've been paired up against one of the girls, ie, the weake-"_
CRACK!
Belle rams her elbow right into the elbow of the ninja's face.  He is sent flying up and bleeding from his nose.
Ninja: "Why...."
Belle: "You attacked me first."
Ninja: "!?"
She knees him in the stomach, sending him crashing into the ground, creating a small crater.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 4, 2008)

The entire town of Deadwood has become a ghost town. All the houses and stores are boarded up and high up in the distance where the hills are located stand the majority of the townsfolk, or at least the ones who Baxter hasn't killed or tortured yet. These lucky folk got the message and got going when the going was good. 

40 mercenaries armed with pistols, rifles, swords, and even some more exotic weapons such as chainwhips stands in a phalanx guarding the Baxter villa. In front of this cadre of warriors stand the three assassins hired by Baxter personally. 

Down the opposite end of the street walks a lone figure, towards the Baxter Villa. Annie strides casually to within 20 yards of the assembled mercenaries. She chews bubblegum very calmly and slowly scans the crowd of intimidating looking soldiers. Annie blows a bubble, pop! "TELL THAT LOWLIFE BAXTER TO COME OUT NOW AND FACE ME EYE TO EYE LIKE A MAN!!!!" she bellows loudly. 

High up in the villa, from the fourth floor window Baxter peeks out from the curtains of his office. A man with glasses steps forward and smiles at Annie, "No can do Demon gunslinger of West Blue. You know that ain't the way the rules work," he rests his hands on the butt ends of his guns and smiles, "It's an honor to meet you my names Miles Winchester..."

Annie eyes flash in recognition, "Oh yeah I heard of you....they call you The Gunhand," and she casually blows another bubble, pop! "I'm not impressed," replies Annie in a bored voice and she lifts up her poncho revealing her twin golden revolvers. 

Miles laughs in response, "It's 43 against one Annie....you know you can't win so why don't you give up Diego's kid and we can all walk away..."

Annie rubs her chin, "Heh tempting offer...let me think about that..." and she blows another bubble...

*BLAM!* Annie fires her pistol so fast the movements seem invisible. She stands gracefully in a crouching position with her golden revolver outstretched in front of her, the barrel smoking. Next to Miles, the huge fellow with the metal gloves stands slack jawed, in the center of his forehead is a smoking hole and he collapses to the ground like a ton of bricks. 

Pop!

*"FIRE!!!!"* yells Miles. A hailstorm of bullets hurtles towards Annie and she smiles.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 4, 2008)

Joseph looked over and waved to the group. "Hey, you got tomato soup on you." Joseph points at Paegun. *"How... did he know!?"* Eric and Sooyoung thought to themselves. "Well... come on we need to get down stairs." Joseph jumped in front of her and held his arms out. "Yeah... not a good idea."

"Why...?" Sooyoung looked downstairs. "I don't see anything.." she took one step forward and the too badgers from earlier came back angrier then ever. "*WHAT THE HELL ARE THOSE!?" *She jumped back and Joseph laughed nervously. "Yeah... we met earlier..." 

he looked down at the creatures. "I guess that's what they meant by "In human badgers" Eric commented. "Yeah... i figured that out already...." They all looked down the stairs. "But how come they aren't comming up stairs?" Sooyoung asked. "Yeah good question." Eric agreed.

Paegun and Joseph looked at them. "You mean you guys really don't know?" Paegun asked. "Yeah that seems really odd that you guys don't know." Sooyoung and Eric looked at eachother.* "Know what?"* they both asked. *"That badgers can't climb stairs!" *The other two respond. Causing sooyoung and eric to massively sweatdrop.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 4, 2008)

_This is how you die...._thinks Annie, _with your head held up high and guns blazing, screaming fuck you to the world_. 

She blasts away while on the backstep followed closely by at least a dozen mercenaries, firing back at her. A bullet hits her shoulder and goes clean through, the adrenaline coursing through her body blocks the pain and Annie leaps around a building corner and crouches under a window. She reaches into her weapons belt and grabs a black cartridge and hurls it at her pursuers. 

*KABOOM!!!!!* A huge explosion rips through the street. Bodies fly everywhere like ragdolls. *BLAM!* a bullet hits Annie in her bicep and she grits her teeth in pain, blood spurts out. Another wave of mercenaries charges at Annie from the other corner. Annie smashes straight through the window above her as a volley of bullets hit the wall where she was just crouching. 

Annie rolls along the floor of a kitchen and leaps to her feet. She quickly spins around and tosses another black cartridge through the broken window. Another explosion erupts in the street. Suddenly the front door of the house blasts open and a mad rush of mercenaries crash through. Annie doubles her speed and sprints up the stairs of the house to the second floor. Bullets ricochet all around her and she feels warm blood dripping down her ear but ignores it. Annie smashes through the first door that she sees and enters a bedroom. She leaps over the bed and then kicks the mattress towards the door. A hail of bullets hit the mattress but fail to pass through. "Shit that's some mattress!" exclaims Annie  breathlessly. She drops another black cartridge on the floor and crashes through the window. Behind her feet she can feel the intense flame of the resulting explosion. _Only got two more of these bombs left_, thinks Annie. 

Annie curls her body into a ball and hits the ground rolling end over end. Even more mercenaries flood out of the side streets and fire at Annie as she rolls to her feet and sprints towards an alleyway. *BLAM!* A bullet hits her thigh and she falls to the ground head first, her jaw clicking loudly as her face hits the dirt floor. Annie feels warm blood in her mouth, "I bid ma tung!" she exclaims in annoyance. She gets back to her feet and dives into the alleyway. 

In the hills, on the outskirts of Deadwood. The townsfolk stand nervously watching this grand display of gunplay and explosions. Suddenly a man screams....

"YOU COWARDS!!!!!" bellows Joe with a rifle in one hand, and a little girl holds his other hand as he walks towards the townsfolk. "THAT GIRL IS DYING OUT THERE FOR YOU!!!! AND YOU JUST WANT TO STAND HERE AND WATCH!!!!

A young man looks down at the ground in embarrassment, "But Baxter will kill us..." he mumbles.

Joe punches the young man, "WELL HE'S GONNA KILL YOU ANYWAY!!!!!!!! GROW SOME BALLS!!!!!" he yells, "NOW I'M GONNA GO DOWN THERE AND HELP HER!!! WHO'S WITH ME!!!!!!!

All of the townsfolk just look away in shame and can't even meet Joe's eyes. "FUCK ALL OF YA THEN!!!!" exclaims Joe. He loads his rifle then he kneels down and smiles at Lucy, "Now you stay here with these folks Lucy, ya here." Lucy nods and Joe strides down towards the gunfire and explosions and a lone girl fighting for her life.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 4, 2008)

Rex slowly put his guitar back where it belonged. The man he was fighting began to shake violently then fell to the ground with a pon~ "Ah... You're bones be makin a perty little sound." Rex smiled and walked back to the others. "Better be makin sure everyone ok."

With Anne-

Anne and the Ninja exchanged a few sword strikes, though he was using a Kunai. "haha! you should know i'm the second best in my group!... Kinda..." Anne smirked.* "Oh~ And i bet a strong man like you is real popular with the ladies right?"* She winked. "guhuhu... a... a little.. yeah..."

She motioned for him to come closer. "uhuhuhu..." He laughed like a goof entranced by Anne. then,* "Touch of Death!"* She struck forward and hit the mans's chest. *"That's for interupting my drinking." *She took out a cigirette and struck a match. "Later~"   

With Jason-

"HOW DARE YOU DO THAT TO MY FRIENDS!!!" The women became more violent. Jason really didn't want to hurt her. "JUST CALM DOWN!" He shouted. "YOU ATTACKED US!" She began to push forward, The two had been in a standstill the entire time. Jason was just trying to keep her at bay rather then fight.

"JUST SHUT UP YOU PIRATES!!!" She shouted and tried to punch Jason. But he caught her fist in his hand. "I said calm down!" He then grabbed her arm and threw her over his shoulder. Then rushed over to the man Anne stabbed. "Ok.. i'm not a doctor..." 

Belle rushed towards Jason. "I am... kinda..." Jason nodded. "Ok... i'll leave him to you then.." He looked over to Rex ."Gather up the others and bring them to Belle." He nodded. "These guys just want to protect their home i guess..." he sighed.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 4, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Jason stood with the ninjas whilst Belle was patching them up one by one.  The rest of the Little Tree Pirates stood together in a group.  
Bolt: "Should we really trust them?  They are ninjas after all..."
Rex: "You know, I think I'll have to agree with him on this one."
Anne looks over at Belle and Jason, then turns back to the group.
Anne: *"I dunno, they look nice enough to me.  That one guy even let me cut him up."*
Eve: "Your form of judgment is even worse than that sorry excuse you have for a face."
Anne falls to her knees.
Anne: *"Those words.... haunting...."*
Bolt: "Either way, its fishy... we _are_ on that Baboon's island after all, aren't we?"
Rex: "Aye.  You'd tink dat teh island teh boy was fighting for would be a lot more friendly than tis."

-With Belle, Jason and the Ninjas-

Belle finished bandaging the man Anne cut up.
Belle: "Well, that should do it."
Sam: "Are you OK?"
Ninja: "I was the second best in our group...."
Sam: "Don't lie to strangers!"
Belle: "Everyone else just had minor scraths and bruises, nothing a good night's sleep can't take care of."
Sam: "T-thank you..."
She looked down, slighlty ashamed.
Jason: "Look, we didn't come here to stir up trouble, we're just looking for a friend and was wondering if you know where we could find him."
Sam: "Who?"
Jason: "His name is James."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2008)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

The rest of the crew joined Jason, Belle, and the Ninjas. 
Sam: J-James? Your looking for James?
Rex: Oh good, looks like she knows em'.
Sam: What do you want with James? 
Jason: He's our nakama, and we're here to get him back.
Sam: Nakama? You mean he's a pirate!
Jason: Right, he's part of our crew, and we really need to-
Sam: That bastard!!!
She stomps her foot, furious.

Sam: How dare he become a pirate!!! After all that they've...
Jason: Uh, we're not sure exactly whats going on, but all we know is we need to find him.
Sam: He's wandering around town somewhere, lets head back to my house and I'll try to explain things to you all. He may end up back there anyway.
Jason: Alright.

With James-

He has been explaining the adventures that he has had with the Little Tree Pirates, and all about them to Lenny.

Lenny: Lelelelelele, sounds like quite the interesting group you've got there.
James: Yep, it was nice while it lasted.
Lenny: One thing I've been wondering, why not bring em' with you here?
James looks down.
James: They've...they've all got their own dreams, and I can't have them put them aside for me and my problems...
He looks back up.
James: Besides! I can defeat them all single handedly! 

Lenny: James, you know that's not true...
James: What're you talking about old man! They don't stand a chance, you don't know how much stronger I've gotten!
Lenny: No, you're the one that doesn't understand, you can't beat the Galaxy-
James: Enough! I said I'll do it, and that's what I'll do!
He busts out the dorr.
James: It was good talking to you old man, but I've got an island to save.
He puts his hood back up and his glasses back on and walks out.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 4, 2008)

V,Colt,Jaw and Garrick were sitting on the table.
Garrick and Colt were playing cards as Jaw was eating some meat.
V was standing at the windows and was looking outside.

"Damn you! BASTARD!You cheated!!" Garrick suddenly yelled.
*"What??No I didn't!I won with fair play"*
"No you didn't!"
*"Yes I did"*
"No you didn't"
*"I did!!!!!!!!"*as a fist at Colt's face sent him at the opposite wall.
"AHAHAHA........!!" Garrick punched him and then started laughting.
*"You.......!!!Grrr..."*
Colt used pressure and a force field smashed Garrick at the tables and then at the wall.
"Oh........At least let me end my food."

Colt and Garrick walked closer to each other as Colt's kick and Garrick's punch stroke each other.
"Fine....you won" Garrick said as he tired fighting only for cards.
*"Finally...." *Colt said and walked to the others with Garrick too.
*
BOOM!!*

"Come and take a look" V said to all of them.
Colt, Jaw and Garrick walked tot he window as they saw smoke and fire at the buildings near by and people running...
"But....you cheated"
V, Jaw and Colt fell down with their mouths open!!

After some minutes the 4 of them walked out and headed towards the smoke.

They saw some men like pirates grabbing, hitting and killing innocent people.
One of them had a giant bazooka and was destroying everything around.

"Oi....what you think you doing?" Jaw asked with a heavy voice.He turned serious when he saw them killing people for nothing.
A knife from V stabbed the arm of one of them stopping him from shooting a young boy.
But the man just pulled out the knife like nothing.
"What the...." 
*"What the...."*
"Damn you!!Just stop repeating what I say!!!"
*"Oups sorry..."*

_"AHAHAHAHA....."_ A huge man in the size of a half giant walked in front of the others.
_"So you are marines or something?"_
*"Of course....and we gonna kick your asses"*
"Nah I am just a bounty hunter!But, I am gonna kick your asses with my friends over here!"

_"Hey, we have no time for them...We must find the keys?"_  a thin one said.
_"I agree..lets find those keys first!" _
The pirates turned their backs to the marines and walked away.
*"Hey stop!!!I think that I know what you looking for"* Colt pulled 4 keys from his pockets and show them tot he pirates
*"WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!!"* the other 3 yelled to him
*"Oups...."* Colt said
_"OH.......you have our keys!!The WG made the mistake to give the keys to such a losers!"_
The pirates walked towards them again.....

*"Hmm....lets keep from one key"* Colt said as he throw one to each of them and V, Jaw and Garrick grabbed them.
*"Lets do it!!" *they said all together as they took an offensive style.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 4, 2008)

OC docked his boat at the port.  A man walked up to him.  "Your ticket is fifty beli," he sneered at OC.  "And you can pay fifty more beli if you want protection from the-" OC grabbed the man by the neck and held him up in the air.  The man tried to pull himself free, but OC's grip was too powerful.  "I'm looking for a marine named V.  He wears a mask and fight using knives.  Where is he?"  The man pointed towards the center of town.  "The... hotel..." he gasped.  OC let go of the man's throat and headed towards the hotel.   

As he got closer, he some pirates were yelling something about keys.  He ignored them and walked into the hotel.  He entered a room in a state of chaos.  There were overturned chairs, ruined tables and playing cards scattered all over the room.  The innkeeper was behind a desk, pointing a revolver at OC's face.  "Are you one of those troublemakers?" the man asked.  OC walked over to him, grabbed the revolver and tossed it aside.  "I'm looking for a marine named V.  He wears a mask and fight using knives.  Where is he?" 

"Him? He left to check out the noise outside with some of his friends."  The innkeeper slowly reached under the desk.  OC's crowbar smashed in his face before the innkeeper could grab the ax, then headed outside.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 4, 2008)

Miles drags Annie by the hair across towards the Baxter Villa, leaving a bloody trail behind them. A circle of weary, wounded, and most importantly relieved mercenaries stand watching as Miles walks towards them. 

"That girl took out over half of our forces.....I've never seen anything like it," mutters one of the mercenaries to his allies. 

Finally Miles reaches the front of the villa and hurls Annie towards the front gate. She coughs violently and chuckles, "That's no way to treat a lady..." she mutters from the ground. Annie has been shot in the gut and it bleeds slowly thankfully but it hurts like hell. 

Simon Baxter strides arrogantly through the front gate of his villa with several guards flanking him. He looks down at Annie and frowns, "Poor poor Annie we could've done wonderful things together but instead you chose this...." and he kicks her in the face. 

Baxter circles Annie, "Where is Lucy?" he asks very simply. 

"She's in the grocery store getting me some smokes..." replies Annie. *WHAM!* Baxter punches her in the face. 

"Why are you always so difficult child?" asks Baxter, "Where is Lucy?" he asks again. 

"She'll be standing over your gravestone, spitting on it by the end of the week...." responds Annie. *WHAM!* Another punch. Annie spits out a glob of blood and just laughs, "You hit like a girl."

Baxter looks at Annie in disgust and sighs, "Deal with her as you wish...." he says nonchalantly and he strides back towards his mansion with his armed guards. Miles frowns and places the barrel of his pistol against Annie's temple, "I'm sorry we couldn't duel under fairer circumstances," and he cocks the hammer of his gun. 

A shot rings out from down the street, all the mercenaries aim quickly and Baxter runs into his mansion frantically under the cover of his guards. Joe stands with his rifle aimed and ready, "YOU'RE ALL SO BIG AND TOUGH AGAINST ONE GIRL AIN'T YA!!!!!!!!!!" he yells, "WELL SHE'S NOT ALONE!" Joe winks at Annie. 

Miles sighs, he aims his pistol in a blur and fires at Joe hitting him in the stomach and he falls to the ground. "We'll that was an interesting diversion..." he mumbles. Suddenly an explosion erupts close by, scattering several mercenaries. Down the end of main street rush over two dozen townsfolk with weapons, in the lead runs a young man (the same young man that Joe had punched) with a flaming bottle and he hurls it into the group of mercenaries creating another huge explosion. 
*
"THIS OUR TOWN AND WE WANT IT BACK!!!"* they yell.

Amid the chaos, Miles takes aim but Annie darts her hand out lightning quick, snatches the gun out of his hand and aims at his head, "Too bad we couldn't duel under fairer circumstances...." and she blasts him in the head.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 5, 2008)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

They've helped carry the ninjas back to Sam's house and they are now sitting around a table with Sam.

Bolt: So, you gona' explain what's going on now?
Belle: Yea why did James suddenly leave to beat up some pirates.
Sam: It's a lot more complicated than that...
Rex: How's that now?
Sam: Well, it all started when we were young. A group of pirates named the Galaxy Pirates invaded our island and took over everything. They had the power of the devil fruits so it was not difficult for them to over power us. We were treated like slaves, not aloud to leave the island that they had taken for themselves, and forced to pay them monthly to keep our lives. 

Bolt: I hate to say it, but why not call in the marines?
Sam: We've tried, when the marines first came to help they were easily defeated by those bastard. They quickly grew more powerful and into a more weathly organization, and began to pay off the marines, making it easier for them to move as they wish.
She sighs.

Sam: James and his brother trained when they were younger, in hope to defeat these evil bastards. However, they failed to defeat them and came back to town battered and bruised. They must have somehow gotten their hands on the power of the devil fruits because at one point...James brother just pretty much exploded, the entire area was melted or on fire, many people were severely hurt. 

She stops again and looks around.
Sam: I've told James all of this, however, I could not bring myself to tell him the whole truth...
Jason: Huh?
Bolt: What happened next?

Sam: What really happened that night was both of the boys were unconcious, and the towns people were furious and scared. They wanted to kill James and his brother in fear of the power of the devil fruits that they knew so well from the Galaxy Pirates. However their mother pleaded with them, trying to get them to change their minds.

Sam: It didn't take long for the Galaxy Pirates to show up after hearing about the explosion. They knew that it must have been the work of some kind of devil fruit, and in fear of a rebellion, they demanded the head of whoever caused it.

Belle: So they...killed James' brother?
Sam shakes her head.
Sam: No, before anyone could say anything, their mother confessed to being the devil fruit user...But before they could catch her she snatched up her children and ran off with them. In fear of what might happen to them without her protection, she got two boats, put them each on a boat and pushed her unconcious sons out to sea. 

Belle: So what happened to his mother?
Sam: They quickly found her after she shipped the kids off and...and she was...executed...
She wipes her eyes quickly, the Little Tree Pirates look down.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 5, 2008)

Jason slowly stood up. "I believe i understand the situation." He then bowed and walked out of the room. "Where the hell do you think you're going?" Bolt looked over to him. "It's not me, It's we." He grabbed onto his chest and put a mask on the side of his head, so it would't activate. "And we are going to do what we came here for."

Bolt jumped up, "It's about damn time!" Jason smirked. "Yeah! Time to be kickin some Arse!" Rex snickered. *"Hmm~ Maybe i'll finally get to use this baby here~"* She looked down at her other blade. "Hmph. Like i care." Eve crossed her arms. "Let's go teach them a lesson." Belle followed everyone, minus Eve out of the room.

"Eve? Aren't you coming?" Bolt looked back. "die." He turned to the others. "Yeah... she isn't coming..." He responded coldly and curled into a ball. "Eve, come on!" Belle smiled. "I am not a dog. Like you are."  Belle followed Bolt's example. And soon, the entire crew minus Jason was left in a great depression.

Sam sat in awe and blinked for a few moments. "She... .. is so mean..." She couldn't believe the coldness of the womens words. "Eve, Let's get going." Jason stepped over the crew and walked off. "YES MY LOVE~" She skipped out of the room and hummed. "THAT WAS A QUICK CHANGE!!!!" Sam sat in disbelief.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2008)

Simple townsfolk battle with trained Mercenaries in the streets of Deadwood. Shots ring out and screams fill the air but thanks to one girls efforts the mercenaries have been reduced to over half their number. In the middle of this chaos, Annie limps towards the Baxter Villa with grim determination, one hand holds a pistol and the other clutches her midsection where she's been shot. 

A mercenary lunges at her with a poleaxe, Annie deftly spins around him and clotheslines him in the neck and then slams her boot down on his windpipe. Another charges at her with a Katana and she lifts up the fallen poleaxe and hurls it at the sword wielder hitting him him straight in the skull. From behind a guard takes aim with a rifle but Annie spins around and blasts him off of his feet before he can even press the trigger. 

Annie continues her bloody forward march as if possessed, anyone who dares draw near her meeting a cruel fate. She reaches the front door of the Baxter Villa and kicks it down and walks into a grand ballroom. Annie looks around, "HONEY I'M HOME!!!!!" she bellows loudly, "I BROUGHT DINNER WITH ME!!!" she laughs madly. Annie limps across the expensive and luxurious looking carpet, leaving a trail of bloody footprints. As she reaches the foot of the stairs to Baxter's office, a squad of five armed guards meet her at the top, Annie smiles. 

In Baxters office....
Simon Baxter paces back and forth nervously. Outside the battle between the townsfolk and the mercenaries rages on. "SEND MORE MEN!!!!" Baxter shouts angrily. 

"Sir we have no more men left...." responds a guard wearing a black suit and tie. Baxter grabs him by the collar, "WHAT DO YOU MEAN WE HAVE NO MORE MEN!!!? ARE YOU TELLING ME THAT ONE GIRL AND A BUNCH OF HICKS ARE WINNING AGAINST TRAINED SOLDIERS!!!!" he shouts.

Suddenly the door to Baxter's office explodes open. Annie rushes through holding the dead body of a mercenary. Baxter's three remaining guards shoot at her but Annie uses the body as a human shield and fires back, within seconds the guards fall to the floor. Annie drops the corpse and limps towards Baxter like some gruesome nightmare. 

"N....now hold on Annie we can talk about this!!!!" yells Baxter and he backpedals against his desk. His right hand deceptively reaching for the corner.

"I'm bleeding to death Simon...and I didn't come here to talk," responds Annie, suddenly she shoots his right hand, blowing away his index finger and thumb, "Sneaky....." chuckles Annie.

*"AAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!"* Baxter emits a bloodcurdling scream as he clutches his blown off right hand. Annie grabs him by the throat and slams Baxter's entire body onto his expensive oak desk. She rams the barrel of her gun into his mouth, knocking away most of his front teeth.

"Just what am I gonna do with you fella?" muses Annie.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 5, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

The crew began to make their way out of Sam's home, obviously anxious to take on the Galaxy Pirates.
Bolt: "Alright!  Lets go!"
Belle: "Shouldn't Jay be leading us?"
Jason: "The Galaxy Pirates must be punished."
Rex: I've been in the mood for a _real_ fight for quite some time."
Anne: *"Hah!  I can show all of you my true strength!"*
Eve: "Nobody cares."
Anne curls up in a ball, but gets back to her usual self quite quickly.

As they leave, Sam stops them.
Sam: "Wait!  Aren't you all forgetting something?
Jason: "I have my mask..."
Bolt: "I got my weapons."
Belle: "I've all the medicines and 1st aid ready."
Sam: "No, not that."
Anne and Rex: *"We've got our booze!"*
Sam: "ESPECIALLY NOT THAT!"
Jason: "What are you talking about?"
Sam: "James?  You're crewmate?"
The crew murmur to themselves "Who?... Ohhh, right.... I remember him.... The monkey guy?... Didn't he have white hair?.... It was red...."
Sam: "Idiots, all of you..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2008)

Dozens of bodies lay strewn about the center of town. The weary townsfolk of Deadwood stand victorious but the price has been heavy. There will be many funerals held before the week is over. "Freedom don't come free..." mutters Joe, he struggles to his feet even though he's been shot. 

Annie staggers out of the Baxter Villa dragging Simon Baxter by the hair. She looks like a bloody mess and as if she's on her last legs but as bad as she appears, Baxter looks ten times worse. All of his front teeth have been knocked out, his right hand is short three fingers, and his face is bruised beyond reckoning. 

"This is what we call frontier justice Simon..." says Annie as she drags him along. "No....please...." mumbles Baxter weakly. 

The townsfolk turn and stare at Annie and then their eyes become ravenous when they see Baxter. The man who has stolen so many of their loved ones, and their freedom. Annie tosses Baxter to the crowd. "Remember he's innocent before proven guilty," says Annie.

Baxter looks around frantically as a mob of townsfolk close in on him on all sides, "WAIT PLEASE WAIT......I'll GIVE AWAY ALL OF MONEY TO YOU....PLEASE!!!!!" The mob leaps over him like a pack of wolves. 

*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!"* screams Baxter.

Annie loses her balance and almost falls over like a drunken sailor, she's lost a lot blood and feels like sleeping, "Anybody know a good doctor?" she asks weakly and then she laughs, "Oh that's right I think I killed the only doctor..."

As Annie tumbles to the ground suddenly a pair of strong arms grab her and support her. Annie looks up in surprise and sees Joe, "I've got ya..." he says, "Let's get you fixed up....OI DOC GET YER ASS OVER HERE!!" he yells. 

A middle aged fellow with spectacles leaps away from the mob and sprints towards them with a black bag. 

"Was that Doctor just....ah never mind....I didn't know that you cared Joe. You ain't looking to good yourself," replies Annie.

"I'll live..." he mumbles in reply. Then they hear the sound of a trigger being cocked behind them. Annie sighs and doesn't even turn around, "Hey Lucy hows it going?" she asks. 

Lucy stands with a pistol pointed at Annie's back, "You killed my papa..." she says bitterly. Annie slowly turns around and releases herself from Joe's grip, she kneels down in front of Lucy and smiles, "I've killed a lot of people, Lucy....been doing it since I was younger then you are now...." 

Annie positions her forehead right in front of the gun barrel. "Annie are you crazy!!" shouts Joe. She waves him off and looks into Lucy's eyes, "I won't get in the way of your vengeance, go ahead."

Lucy grimaces and closes her eyes, she pulls the trigger but it doesn't fire. Lucy's eyes widen in shock and she pulls the trigger again, nothing. Annie just remains calm and emotionless, suddenly Joe snatches away the pistol from Lucy's hand and he opens the chamber expecting to see it empty of bullets but every chamber is loaded. 

"What the hell!?!?" exclaims Joe, he aims into the air and pulls the trigger, the gun fires perfectly. 

Annie laughs and coughs up blood, "No rest for the wicked..." she slumps to the ground unconscious and the doctor quickly opens his bag and looks over her wounds.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 5, 2008)

As they were all ready for the big fight, the pirates saw a man with a black cape approaching them.
At seconds the thin pirate appeared like a flash in front of him and with a hit that the others didn't even manage to see, he sent the man flying and smashing at a house's wall.
_"Nobody is gonna interfere, until we get our keys."_
The man with the black cape stood up and he had not even a wound.But he just stood up and sat on a rock.

"The thin pirate with a move like teleportation appeared back again at his crew.
The 2 teams started walking closer and closer to each other as Colt with Jet Kicks started the fights.He was shooting Jet kicks at high speeds without stopping making the enemies running and trying avoiding the blasts.
"Take this!!"JET KICKS!!"

*BOOM, BAM, AKABOOM!!*

1 of the pirates climbed on some high buildings fast and with a giant Bazooka started shooting.
Garrick grabbed a huge big thing made of steel and with his massive strength he was dodging the cannon balls like playing baseball.
V started doing his acrobatics killing moves and throwing deadly knives.
And Jaw jumped at a roof and started running ......

The half giant pirate charged at the marines and without stopping at nothing.A powerfull force field stopped him from moving.
The other pirates just hided as the thin pirate appeared behind Garrick and smashed his back.
"Grr...." Garrick fell on his knees.
Colt was just there but now he had to deal with 2 pirates.
An impact kick at the thin's pirate face sent him down but the half giant sized pirate smashed Colt with his foot.

*"Who are these guys?"* Colt asked Garrick as they were trying to stand up.
"They are the Carbaric Pirates.The huge guys is known as Rocky and the thin one is known as Sneek.The other 4 are Mr.Clock, Bazz, Dread and Farmok."

V just stopped at the air and he could not even moved as a short guy appeared in front of him with a clock on his chest.
An air blade stopped Rocky from killing Colt and Garrick.Jaw just saved them.
Sneek teleported in front of Jaw and with his one finger stabbed him straight to his torso and sent him several meters away.
*"They are so strong....But I have a plan"* Colt whispered...at Garrick.
"Fine...just do it fast." Garrick answered him.
Garrick run to V and Jaw.
Colt stood up with some impact kicks handled the others away.
Garrick with a powerfull strike as a Titan smashed the ground causing something like an earthquake. At the same time Jaw stabbed his swords at the ground.An awesome combo that caused a smashing line at the ground that seperated them and circled Colt and the pirates.
*"Lets see what this attack can do to you.....and to me too..."*
Colt looked up to the sky......
Then with a serious face looked the damn pirates that were ready to attack him.Colt put his hands in his pockets like he was going to surrender so the pirates didn't attack him immedietly.He could do now some attacks without even moving because his abilities let him control pressure with everything he comes in coonact
The air around them started being heavier as the whole atmosphere around them changed.
Colt smiled as the whole air around formed to small density like a bomb due to the high pressured air.
The pirates charged at Colt but it was late for them.
Colt released the air at once with his abilities and an explsions destroyed everything around.A huge spherical field with exploding air pressure covered them as sent almost everything away.It destroyed the buildings, a huge hole on the ground.
V and Garrick and Jaw were looking...."He has some guts afterall..." Garrick thought.
"AWESOME" Jaw said as he saw the whole destruction.
All the pirates were smashed on the ruins everywhere around with blood everywhere and Colt was down on the ground.
Suddenly he started moving as he stood up on his knees.
"Colt is alive...." V whispered.
Even those marines didn't want to admit it, they were somehoe happy that Colt was alive.
*"Hey.......after some real training this will not haven't any effect on me."*


But as the others approached Colt the 3 pirates, Mr.Clock, Rocky and Sneek just stood up from the ruins.Of course they could have not been defeated so easily.........


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 5, 2008)

The fight was annoying.  OC didn't want to have to fight those pirates too, but he could see V fighting them.  He was so close to completing his mission... All those months of training had come down to being interrupted by some Oda damn pirates!  But that wouldn't interfere with his mission.  V would be dead soon, and OC could move on to... what? He had nothing in life, he was just a tool.  OC shook those thoughts out of his head.  "I am a soldier.  I work for Everret Industries.  I have no other life."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 5, 2008)

Rocky walked toawrds them and Sneek continued blitz from all direction to confuse them as Mr.Clock was just staying at one spot.
"I guess that we will have to do it with the traditional way, right?" Garrick said.
*"Fine....they are 3 and we are 4.We can do it guys"*
Before Colt end his words Rocky jumped high to the sky _"Doom Hammer"_ he yelled as he dove down at high speeds straight to the marines
Jaw jumped in front and with his 2 swords prepared for the attack.
"Thunder Strike" as energy surrounds him as he ducks a bit and keeps his 2 swords above him.
Moments before Rocky's body reaches ground, Jaw releases the attack.
The 2 powerfull attacks collide each other as it creates a force field, and something like electricity appears causing an explosion at the point that Rocky touched Jaw.The smoke that appeared make difficult for the others to see what happened.
"What the....??" says Colt.
The dust starts leaving as they see Jaw standing there and Rocky under some ruins.
"Did he dodged and redirected the attack??"
*"Hmmm.....that guy is really strong"* Colt says to Garrick and V.
_"Damn that guy with the bandanna and the swords just defeated Rocky.......!!???"_ Mr.Clock yells

Garrick and V charge at Mr.Clock and Sneek.....


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 5, 2008)

With James-

He stands on top of a building in the middle of a town and looks down at everyone.

James: People of Forsyth Island!
He shouts, and they all turn and look up at him.
Man: Who's that?
Woman: I don't know, but it's not safe to yell around here, must be a visitor.
James: Seems, you don't recognize me...
He takes off his glasses and pulls off the sweatshirt.
James: It's me, James Danziker, the Red Monkey!

Many of them are shocked.
Woman: James!
Man: Why're you back! You're a monster!
James: The only monsters here are those damn Galaxy Pirates!!!
Woman: Do you have a death wish! Run now, before you're killed!
James: Never! I'm here to defeat them all and reclaim this island!
They all stand their silent.
Man: It's-It's impossible! No way you could do that...
Woman: He's right, just leave now, while you still can.
James: Heh, just you wait. You'll all be free before night fall!
Woman: Wait!
But she is too late, he is already gone. Lenny rushes into the crowd.
Lenny: Damn, I missed him...I have to stop him somehow!


The three men that James defeated bust open a gate and into a building with stars, moons, and planets carved into the sides. 

Pirate 1: Sir! Sir! We have a problem!
He runs talking to three men who aren't even facing him.
Pirate 2: Yes, we were...defeated by a man, he could be a problem.
Man 1: Well, we'll just have to see what they do now won't we.
Man 2: WHAAAT! What're you thinking!!! We need to squash this rat now!!!
Pirate 1: He said, he was going to take down the Galaxy Pirates.
Man 1: Hah, well, if that's the case he'll be here shortly.
Man 3: Or he'll realize he stands no chance and run home.
Man 1: We'll see.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 5, 2008)

Suddenly everyone except the 2 pirates stopped.Mr.Clock started moving his mini clock with his hand.
"Hohoho....Good Night!" he yelled with an evil smile.
Garrick wanted to move but he couldn't."Damn....you!!!" He thought....
Sneek charged at them like a flash and started attacking one each time.
Colt and Jaw felt down.Jaw was bleeding badly and his whole body was covered in blood.
Garrick and V could still stand but not for long.Sneek was fast and with his attack could be deadly for all of them.
"I wondered if they think that we died....??" Garrick whispered as he fell down with his eyes closed.V too.
"Ahahah, they are dead..." Mr.Clock stopped moving his clock.

"Hey guys..." Garrick whispered to them without the other hearing him.
*"We can do it" *Colt said.
"Ok....Give It All " Garrick says as he and Colt stand up.Garrick jumps on his leg and Colt shoot him like a rocket at the opponents.
"You cannot freeze an already auto-moving object, right??"
_"Damnnn you!!!"_ Yells Mr.Clock as Garrick falls on him with brutal force and smashing his whole bones.
Even Sneek didn't react to that combo.
As he appears in front of Garrick to kill him 4 knives from V stab him at his feet and hands.
A punch from Garrick sends him at the ruins.
*"Finally....."* says Colt as he moves to his friends.
_"I am not done yet!!!!" _Suddenly Sneek stands up and gets ready for his ultimate attack.
"Destiny Song" a sound of sword as Jaw passed through him.
_"Arghh......" _a huge cut sends Sneek dead.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 5, 2008)

A man sits in a boat, just a small little raft. It doesn't seem to be powered by anything. The boat sits in the middle of the vast blue ocean. "Why didn't captain just send a delivery bird..." he sighed and looked over the edge. "Now i'm stuck in the middle of calm belt."

At that moment the denden mushi in his pocket began to ring. "That's probably the captain calling." He sighed and picked up the snail. "Hello." He didn't want to talk to his captain today. "Have you delivered the two cards yet?" Yup, it was his captain. asking about the delivery. 

"Not yet. I got stuck in the calm belt." He looked around the waters. seemed he found a "Blank." Spot. "Ah? Well thats a shame.. i'll send another messenger." The man blinked for a moment. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2008)

"What the hell was that all about!!!?" bellows Garrick, his face bruised and bloody, "Where did those dumbasses come from anyway?" He walks over to Sneek and kicks him into a wall just for the heck of it and to vent some frustration. 

*"I think that they wanted our keys..."* responds Colt. 

Suddenly a mirror materializes in front of Garrick and Ensign Clemens warps through it, looking around anxiously, "I heard a ruckus is everything alright?" she asks. 

"Well aren't you the early bird...." says Garrick sarcastically, "Where the hell were you!!" he yells at her. 

Clemens rolls her eyes, "I was at the shipyards overseeing the construction of the new vessel like you ordered...I can't be at two places at once you know..."

"Ah whatever," Garrick huffs, "We handled it anyway....so how's the shipbuilding going? Those guys better be finished."

"The ship will be ready to sail tomorrow," she responds. 

"Good now get back there and make sure they don't shortchange us with the modifications," commands Garrick. Clemens salutes, "Aye sir!" and a mirror materializes behind her, she slowly steps into it and fazes out.

Garrick turns to V and Colt, "We have to figure out what these keys open and just why those assholes dared to attack Marine officers to get them..."

V nods, "I also have my own research to pursue."

*"Alright so lets bag and tag these Pirates at the local Marine fort and then we'll sail tomorrow,"* replies Colt.  

"That's right, tomorrow we set sail in our new war machine..." responds Garrick greedily and he smiles like a kid in a candy store thinking of all the new weapons he'll have to play with.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 5, 2008)

After the others had gone in to the hotel, OC sneaked up on V and slammed him on the head with his crowbar.  V crumpled down onto the ground.  As OC lifted his crowbar once again, V spun around, knife in hand, and slashed OC in the arm holding the crowbar.  OC grunted and dropped the weapon.  V leaped at OC and stabbed him in the leg before kneeing him in the stomach and hit him with a powerful kick sending flying backwards.  "Another one of those pirates?  I'll give you a taste of Absolute Justice." 

V ran over towards OC, but something hit his arm.  "Aggh!"  OC got up and fired his stealth pistol again, this time at V's face.  This time, V was prepared.  Before the bullet had left the gun, he jumped at OC and hit him with a kick in the face.  OC fell down on to ground.  "I can't let my wounds interfere.  I will kill this man no matter how strong he is!" 

"This guy is strong.  It'll feel good to end his life."  V pulled out a knife and whipped it at the man wearing the coat.  The man rolled out of the way and fired his pistol several times.  He hit nothing but air.  V's arm began to act up as V pulled out another knife.  "Stupid bullet..." V jumped over to the man wearing the coat, now standing, grabbed his wrist, and snapped it.  

OC groaned as his wrist snapped and the pistol fell out of his hands.  His target then grabbed him by throat and slammed him against the wall of a nearby building.  "Who sent you?"    OC didn't answer.  The hands around his throat tightened.  "Who sent you?"    OC kicked V in the stomach, sending V stumbling backwards.  OC whipped out his shotgun and blasted at V, scoring a direct hit.   

"Unnhhh..."   V groaned as he saw blood pouring out from his chest.  "This is going to be the best kill I've had since the guard."  A knife hit the man's shotgun and knocked it out his hands.  "Time to pull out all the stops."   V spun and moved in a blur.  All of his knives shot out and went flying at the man wearing the coat.  Almost every single one of them hit.  The man collapsed onto the ground, blood pouring everywhere.  V turned to leave.  He whipped his head around as he felt a presence behind him.  A fist hit him in the stomach and sent him flying through a nearby clothing store.  When he smashed through the clothing store wall, he was surprised.  When he hit the ground through the opposite wall of the clothing store, he was in shock.  Not only had the man hit him with a punch that would have impressed Garrick, he was standing in front of him right now with almost no scars on his body.  

"Damn it.  I pumped way to much energy into the healing.  I should have done more it slowly and struck at more opportune time.  My bio-electricity will run out in seconds."  OC pulled out his shotgun and was about to shoot V when all of his energy ran out.  His senses had been dulled, and he moved very sluggishly.  Using the last of his energy, V stood up and knocked the shotgun out of OC's hands.  As the shotgun fell to the ground, he noticed it said 'Everret Industries' on it.  V OC's neck and smashed him onto the ground.  "You and I need to have a little talk."  

"You were sent by Everret Industries, correct?"  In his fogged state of mind, OC simply nodded. "Tell me everything you know." "I... sent here... kill you.  You kill Perseus... Doctor know about you.  He... meet you in North Blue..." "I have some information that may be valuable to you.  Here."  V tossed OC a piece of paper.  "I got this from a former acquaintance of the Doctor." "What? Why Doctor... write letter to pirates... giving company secrets?  And 78... Perseus's agent number..."  "Perseus was working for the Doctor? Interesting.  Now you have no more reason to follow me.  Leave.  The only reason I'm not killing you is because my vendetta will be much easier to complete without having to fight through a company." 

Even through his fogged state of mind, OC realized V was right.  He had to warn Mr. Everret as soon as possible about the Doctor's betrayal.  V had even exposed a traitor to the company, so there was no point in attempting to kill him.  OC crawled off to his boat, injected himself with a bio-electric needle and left New Island, heading towards the nearest island controlled by Everret Industries.  V headed back to the hotel and collapsed onto his bed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2008)

_A week after the Baxter incident..._
Annie walks into the Deadwood Saloon, her left arm is in a sling and her face still shows slight bruising, she limps slightly as she strides towards the counter. Joe is busy sweeping then he notices Annie, "Well if it isn't the hero and savior of our town!" he exclaims with a grin. 

Annie smiles and shakes her head, "I ain't no hero Joe..." she says as she takes a seat on a bar stool.

Joe pours a her a shot of Whiskey and slides it towards her, Annie deftly grabs it and downs it in one fluid motion, "So ya come to say your goodbyes?" he asks, "Funny thing is that people don't want you to leave. They've been talkin' about making you some kind of Marshal or something."

Annie chuckles as Joe pours her another glass, "That would be a big mistake. Anyway yeah I'm off....places to see people to do, ya know how it is."

Joe nods, "A pity...though you wouldn't mind us perpetuating the myth that the Demon Gunslinger of West Blue considers this place her favorite town and would be very angry if any crimelords ever tried to mess with us again in the future?" 

Annie shrugs, "Whatever it takes," she downs another shot and sighs, "Well so long Joe...and tell Lucy that I'm sorry. She'll be alright won't she?"

"The girl will live and besides she inherited all of her fathers money...her grandparents are traveling in from North Blue to take her there to live."

Annie nods and winks at Joe, "Stay loose fella," she walks away slowly towards the entrance. 

"Hey Annie why'd you do it?" asks Joe suddenly. 

Annie stops, "Do what?" she asks. 

"Protecting Lucy and risking your life for this town. Baxter was paying you millions, you coulda' easily sided with him."

Annie looks out towards the door, "I did it...because there ain't no one else around to do it...and I used to be a little girl too,"  she strides out the double swinging doors into the bright afternoon sun.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2008)

The mysterious old woman grimaced as she saw Ruru already in his beetle form. 'I see you're itching to fight, Ruru." The old lady took out her cane and pointed it at the beetle zoan user. "Good, I am too!!" She yelled, the bloodlust seething from her shrill voice. "It's about time I finish the job I started in Ruquovelle!" Wings beating fast, Ruru began the fight with a heavy swing from his emerald arm. "Amusing, Ruru. SORU!" The old woman yelled, dodging the assault with a move that seemed like teleportation. "Now then..." She reappeared on top of Ruru and wacked him on his head. "SHIGAN!" She yelled, creating a bullet wound on the spot she hit Ruru. Rek and the others watched as the two fought in the living room, no one daring to interfere with the duel. "Dinner, and a show!" Rek commented before eating another tart.

"Looks like age caught up with you." Ruru taunted as he slammed his fists on her face. "Tekkai!" The old lady yelled, taking the full force of Ruru's attack. "My tekkai's still as strong as it was years ago, Montague!" The old lady seemed unaffected by the attack, but seemed to stagger in movement. The two of them were about to attack once more, but a booming, commanding voice froze them in their tracks."ENOUGH!" Arianne entered the room holding a  pot roast in her hands. "Ruru, you return to our home after 6 months and the first thing you do is fight!? I'll not have it in my house!" She placed the roast on the coffee table before firing a sticky, silk substance from her hand. The silk hit both Ruru's and the old lady's hands, rendering them useless for combat as the silk stuck on their hands like a pair of handcuffs. Defeated by his wife, Ruru turned back into his human form. "Wow. I can't believe Arianne could be this scary." Rek thought. "When was she able to fire silk from her hands?" 

The batle ended, Arianne returned to her usual calm demeanor. "I'm sorry about the mess, everyone. But now that it's over, I'd like all of you to go to the dining room for dinner." Matyr and Jun hastily went to the dining room, the former grumbling about the show ending to soon. "Rek, would you be a dear and carry the roast into the kitchen?" Arianne asked. "Sure, Mrs. Montague." He replied as he picked up the delectable entree and went to the kitchen. "As for you two." She turned to Ruru and the old lady. "Ruru, I'll yell at you later. Now go have dinner." She commanded. Ruru quickly went to the dining room before Arianne got angry again. "And you." She turned to the old lady, who ripped the silk of her hands when they were the only ones in the room. "Would you like to join us for dinner, Hilda?" The old lady smiled. "Of course, Arianne." She said as they entered the dining room.


----------



## spirishman (Oct 6, 2008)

Two men stood in front of the dock side tavern. The building was low, long, and rambling, built of heavy logs. Its smalls windows were heavily barred and the door was closed. Above the its sinister sign showed faintly, the cleft skull. The smell of the sea filled the air, the grimy spray of salt lingering in the air. The night was ominous, a ubiquitous fog having rolled in making it difficult to see. The two men wore black fedoras and raincoats. One a tall moor with a thick beard, the hilt of his rapier sticking out of his coat. The other was an older white man, his blonde pointed goatee the only visible feature beneath the shadow of his hat. 
  "This is where he's supposed to be staying" the taller one said, staring intently at the taverns sign. 
 "Aye, we better go in and bring him home. Master doesn't want him causing trouble." Said the other as he approached the door. The stench was what hit him first. Meat, rum, sweat, dirt, and smoke all at once. The tavern was poorly light, but still filled to the brim with men and women of dubious character. Many sang, drank, ate, it was a most merry sight to behold. A man groping a woman and feeling the rebuttal of a harsh slap to the face. Men dancing in front of the fire place singing drunkenly about the sea and her dangers. But none of this interested the men. They sat at the bar, ignoring the bartenders questions. Their eyes scanned all the faces, looking for one in particular. Little did they know they themselves were being watched from the beneath the shadows in the back. Dark green eyes had followed them in, watched them sit at the bar, studied their features and recognized them as his family's servants. It was them who carried out his fathers whims. He had sent them to retrieve him, but that wouldn't happen. He had made up his mind, and nothing was going to stop him. He had always gotten what he wanted, why not this? The world hated him, and rightly so he hated it. But enough of that, his thoughts began to betray him. Patrick stood, grabbing his jacket from the chair and walked up stairs to the room he had rented.    
  The men saw the young Bateman stand from the dark back end of the tavern and make his way up stairs. They looked at each other and promptly followed. "We have to be careful friend, the master said he was a crafty one. Best keep you sword ready". The moor nodded and placed his hand on the hilt of his steel., the other clenched and pistol in his pocket. They knew he wasn't going to leave without a struggle, and their master told them to return him by any means necessary. The dim light stairs led to an equally dim hallway. Only one door showed candle light creeping beneath it. The approached the room, so focused on the task at hand that they didn't notice one of the doors open behind them.
   The hunting knife was always one of Patrick's favorites. The ragged backside made it easy to cut flesh. A warm hand swiftly covered the mans mouth, the other sliding the knife over his throat effortlessly. The taller one didn't feel the spray of blood on his back, but he heard the faint hissing from the large gash in his comrades neck. By the time he had turned the blade and already found its mark in the temple of his head. They both fell to the ground, the dark ones eyes having rolled up, his body convulsing in short spasms. The other clawed at the walls, his mouth gaping for air, his other hand clenching his bloodied throat. Patrick kneeled next to him, wiping the blade on his coat. He stared into his eyes, watching his face becoming more and more pale. Patrick grinned, forcing his father's servant's mouth open. He pulled out his tongue, winked, the hacked it off in one motion. Patrick grinned, searching the now dead mans pockets for paper. The orders from his father to retrieve his only son. Patrick chuckled as he wrapped the severed tongue in it and placed it in his pockets.
  "No ones going to stop me. Not you. Not my father. Not pirates. And not any of these marines."
Patrick dragged the bodies into the lit room. He kicked in the moors face, threw the once gruesome trophy out the window, and left. Patrick had bought a small sloop the previous night. It was small enough for him to man on his own, but he planned on finding a crew before setting out to this "Grand Line". Patrick strolled the streets whistling to himself, the knives in his jacket clanging together as he skipped every few paces. He saw his minute ship, which certainly wouldn't do for very long, and leapt onto it. He untied the ship, let it float to the sea, then opened the sails to be taken with the midnight breeze.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 6, 2008)

-Maicho Island Resort Building-

Everyone was standing in a circle thinking about ways to get rid of the mutant badgers,

"We should give them some food."

"What food?"

Eric looked at the others, "We should have someone be a distraction.  It should be one of the idiots."

Paegun and Joseph looked at each other, "Rock, paper, scissors?"

*"One"*

*"Two"*

*"Three"*

Joseph held out his pistol and Paegun held out 'rock', "Pistol beats rock."

Paegun held his head down, "Damn, I lost."

Eric and Sooyoung facepalmed, "Dumbass.  Wait a second, how did you get unchained?"

Paegun looked at his hands, "Oh right, turns out there was no lock.  I just undid the chains."

"That doesn't make much.....never mind."

Paegun walked to the staircase and checked to see if the badgers were there, "Sweet they're not there.  I'll just be....."

*GRRR!!*

"Those are some ugly badgers."

Paegun jumped down the staircase and the badgers started following him, "I hate being the distraction."

Eric looked at Sooyoung and Joseph, "I didn't think he was actually gonna do it."

-With Paegun-

The badgers were slowly gaining on Paegun, "Stupid badgers, go on, get."

The badgers looked at each other and continued chasing Paegun, "I hate you things."

Paegun turned and ran into a roomm and locked the door, "There we go."

A badger broke through the door just enough so it's head can be seen, "That's some scary stuff."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 6, 2008)

Annie rides towards the docks on her mule, Charlie. She quietly enjoys the countryside as she makes her way to the coast, chewing a stick of bubblegum absentmindedly. Suddenly a gunshot rings out in the distance and Annie arches her eyebrow, she dismounts and quietly makes her way over to the source of the gunfire. Another shot rings out, Annie quietly creeps over a hill and sees Lucy aiming at a straw dummy, which coincidentally has a blonde wig, and has the word Annie printed across the chest in bold letters. Lucy holds a large pistol with both her hands and fires, the recoil blast's her unceremoniously on her rear end. The shot goes far off the mark, “Dang it!” she yells. 

“You're doing it all wrong,” calls out Annie, she slowly walks towards the girl. Lucy jumps in surprise and aims her pistol at Annie, “You'll probably miss me anyway...that gun is like three sizes too big for you,” responds Annie. Lucy frowns and lowers her gun. 

Annie stops in front of Lucy and holds her hand out, “Can I see?” she asks. Lucy glares at her and begrudgingly hands her the gun. Annie examines it closely and nods her head approvingly, “A good weapon....for someone twice your size though.” While looking at Lucy, Annie raises the gun at the dummy and fires off 5 shots rapidly, never taking her eyes off of the girl. The bullet holes form a smiley face on the dummy's head and Lucy's eyes widen in shock and surprisingly, envy. 

“That's the level ya gotta reach if you want to even begin to compete with me kid and there are some dudes out there who can still out shoot me, just to give you some perspective...” Annie spins around the gun and hands it back to Lucy. 

“I'm going surpass you one day and then I'll kill you,” responds Lucy very bluntly and she means every word of it. Annie laughs at this response, “Well its good to have goals in life.” Annie kneels down and removes her satchel, she opens it and rummages around inside, there at least 15 packs of gum strewn about, “Want some gum?” asks Annie as she rummages through but Lucy shakes her head, “Ah here it is!” exclaims Annie and she draws out a gleaming silver six shooter that is much smaller then the gun Lucy holds but more elegant.

Annie spins around the weapon like a trickshooter and smiles, “This was the first gun I used when I....uh when I went professional so to speak...” she says, “She never let me down through thick and thin and hopefully she won't let you down...” Annie hands Lucy the gun. Lucy's eyes widen with shock and she just stares at Annie incredulously, “Are you serious?” she asks. Annie shrugs, “I'm always serious...”

Lucy takes the gun and looks at it admiringly, “Why are you giving me this?” she asks. “I'm not giving it to you, I'm loaning it to you,” corrects Annie, “When you become a badass gunner and see the world, I want you to come find me, and you better come guns blazing...”

Annie gets up and starts to walk away, “So long Lucy.” 

“Where will you go now?” she asks Annie.  

“Me, I'm going all the way to the top, past all those old fuddy duddies and that's where I'll be waiting for you, at the top.”


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 6, 2008)

Jaw was relaxing on a big rock as he enjoying the view.He could see the whole ocean.
Colt walked there too as he sat near Jaw.
*"You were very good with those damn pirates"* said Colt
"Thanks.Well, we did a great job, all together."
*"Thats sure man"* Colt said as both were watching the sun going in the sea.
"Anyway, I have to tell you something."
*"What?"*
"Well, I have totally diferent gaols from you guys and I have to disagree with your Absolute Jutsice thing...so....."
*"Hmmm, I see.....I knew from the first moment I saw you.You are born for the life of a pirate right?"*
"Yeah....."
*"So, are you gonna leave?"*
"Yes, I will sail in a couple of hours with a small boat."
*"Well, I could kill you right now, but lets say that I don't prefer Absolute Jutsice from my friends.So, Good Luck my friend."*
"Thanks, well I am gonna get stronger and be sure that we will meet again....
Say bye to Garrick and V too.C ya !!"
Jaw stood up and walked away to the docks.
Colt had a smile *"Yeah, we will meet again, but then I will stop you...." *


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 6, 2008)

With the Nonki Crew-

Eric: Wow, he's really went huh...
Sooyoung: After losing in rock paper scissors...to a gun.

Joseph blows his finger tip, hand pointed like a gun.
Joseph: That's my secret technique, either of you wana' try against me?
They bow facepalm.
Eric: Idiots...both of them...
Joseph: Lets get walking again!
Sooyoung: Alright.

With James-

He is standing in what seems to be the last tree left on the island. A tall oak, and he can see the Galaxy Pirate's base from there. 

James: I'll finally have my revenge on them...You'll get to cut up one of those bastards this time around, I promise Suigin.

He looks down at his silver blade, the one that he carried into battle with his brother at his side so many years ago. He puts his hand on his dagger as well.

James: Don't worry father, I'll take them down. 
He looks at the sea.
James: Brother, mother, I don't know where either of you are right now, but this time I'll win! Time to-!

Suddenly the tree starts shaking and he falls off. He does a flip and lands on his feet.
James: What bastard-!
He turns and sees the Little Tree Pirates, lined up side by side.

James: Huh? What're you all doing here!
Rex: We're here to help ya out wit your problem here.
Belle: You can't beat all these guys alone.
Bolt: Yea, you're way too weak.
James: Hey! I can handle this! I'm the Great Red Monkey, I don't need anyones help! Besides...

He looks down for a second.
James: You all have your own dreams to follow, and I'm not the kinda' guy to get in the way of that!
Jason walks closer to him.
Jason: Our dreams all involve you being on our ship, as our nakama, and if you can't leave until these pirates are defeated, than we have no choice.
James smirks.
James: Well then let me take care of things quickly, you'll all just get in my way heh...
Bolt: Idiot, we want to get out of here sometime this year.
He says, spinning one of his sai around.
James: Fine, but you better stay out of my slicing range.

He pulls out his silver blade and swings it around in front of him, and then rests it on his shoulder.
Belle: Will you two knock it off!
*Anne: Yea, lets get this on the road already.*
Jason: Right, lets go.
Right after he says it they all line up and begin walking to the Galaxy Pirate base.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 6, 2008)

_Somewhere in the open sea of East blue._

In the crows nest of a small ship was a boy sitting, or would young man be more correct?
Either way, this crows nest that was usually unused was now sitting a pirate enjoying a cigarette, one of his last so he would have to get off the ship soon since he couldn't survive long without one of his nicotin providing friends.

"Damn it!"He spoke out, it was to himself ofcourse since no one could hear him.(And no one better should since he was supposed to be a stowaway.)
"I'm really getting sick of this crappy way of traveling, I need a crew and ship that are worthy of my ambition."With a proud tone he ended this sentence, he really thought the world of himself.

"Either that or I'll kill the next person with a decent ship when we finally arrive at a port."It would probably be the latter, he really didn't want to become part of just any pirate crew.
No, that would be impossible for the man that would become the world's strongest swordsman.

"Finally."He exclaimed loudly as he finally bothered to look in the distance,it was loud to the point that the crew below him looked up to see what was going on.
"Edible food, here I come."The food he managed to steal on board of this ship wasn't particular good so he had been looking forward to a decent meal.

When he exclaimed that last sentence he had jumped down and landed on top the head of a rather pudgy sailor, Shin didn't even bother apologizing as he pushed off and jumped way up in the air towards the island while the pudgy sailor was ended up lying on the floor because of the force released during Shin's jump.

OOC: I'll leave it at that, since I'm just trying to get into the RP now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 6, 2008)

In the West Blue...
Annie arrives at the docks of Deadwood Island. It's a small and humble port with only a few midsized vessels and mostly short range fishing boats. Annie pats her mule Charlie on the nose and unsaddles him, "So long Charlie, sorry for almost getting ya shot up..." Charlie nudges her in the shoulder and Annie slaps him on the haunch, the mule races off back into the country side. 

"I'll miss this burg," sighs Annie as she takes one last scan of the rolling hills and plains. She strides towards a small single masted Cutter by the name of _Cutie Pie_ and hops aboard. Annie takes some time to set sail due to her left arm being in a sling but eventually gets going and smiles as she feels the ocean breeze on her face, the seagulls flying far overhead. "Gotta love mother nature."

*BAM!*

Annie shoots in a blur and a seagull falls onto the deck, "Mmmm....roasted seagull," she mutters sarcastically as her boat sails into the distance.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 6, 2008)

On a large boat, with a pointed striped tent covering it all but the main mast that sticks out of the top, millions of men, women and children scream for joy from their stands. A man on a large circlular platform stands in the middle of the stadium with a microphone.

Ringmaster: Welcome ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls to the The Floating Kasu Circus!
The audience cheers.
Ringmaster: We have quite the show for you all tonight! Alphonse, the Strongest Man in the Sea!!!
A man with a buzz cut, and a t-shirt with the sleeves ripped off waves the the crowd. 

Ringmaster: We also have, the Bearded Lady!!!
A woman walks out with a long brown beard, she twists her head and the beard makes a cracking sound like a whip that echoes throughout the tent.

Ringmaster: And of course...our main event...The incredible, one and only DRAGON MAN!!!
The entire crowd roars as a skinny boy, he looks as if he hasn't eaten in weeks, but still has some definition to his muscles, is pulled out in a cage on wheels. His arms, in shackles, and tied up to the side of the cage with a rope. He looks exhausted and does not even glance at the crowd. 

Ringmaster: And much more! Now, are you ready to get your money's worth! Let the shooooooow begin!
The crowd roars louder in response.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 6, 2008)

Marine Detention facility D32-G-

Not your ordinary marine base. Rather then cells or cages, this island was once a port town. Because of that the pirates flocked there in great number and soon overrun the town. It became a warzone for marines and pirates. Innocent civilians falling in the crossfire. So the marine's made a change. They evacuated who they could and turned the entire island in a criminal cage.

A civilization of the roughest of the rough. This is where his story begins. the mans name is Grim. Currently he is sitting by himself, as he often does. "WHAT DID YOU SAY YOU BASTARD!?" A man in ripped clothing pushes a second man. "I SAID YOU BETTER APOLOGIZE!" They got in each others faces and soon the men were throwing punches and rolling on the ground.

"This place never changes." Grim sits up and  walks off. Soon he reaches the "Edge of town" what it really is, is a three hundred foot wall. Built around the entire island to keep the criminals inside. There's many towers built around the outside of the wall. Guards aiming their guns into the town.

"If the people don't kill you. The guard's will." He looked up at then to either side. There is a small section of wall that drops down into the sea every few days. This is to allow the drop off of new, "Residents" Into the island. "It's a shame i was separated from my ship." he sighed and thought back to one week ago, When this entire mess started----

7Days prior- 

_"Captain." _A shirtless man with medium build, short spiked green hair and cargo shorts, walks into the "Control" Room of the ship. "Yes Dread, what is it?" Grim sat in a chair surrounded by ropes. _"We've reached Grandfunk Island." _Dread turned around and left the control room. "He needs to learn to loosen up."

Grim slowly stood up and walked out of the room. There is no reason to rush, there's never reason to rush. One must take things slowly, calmly. Think through every move. Rushing can lead only to destruction. "Very good. You've docked already." 

Dread nodded and hopped onto the wooden dock. "Let's go to town." The captain seemed to even fall down to the wooden floor slowly. "You should take your time Dread." The firstmate nodded. _"I know captain."_  The two slowly walked into the town.

It's a large town built around a massive stage. The island is known for its plays and music. But This island is not in north blue, Nor west, not east. This is the island in south blue. "I want us to find a good crew Dread." He walked slowly with his first mate by his side.

_"I know Captain. You wish to find a good crews so we can free the world from the bonds of human laws."_ Grim smiled. "You have taken in everything i taught you very well." he pat the mans head. "It's nice to see a lad of 18 wishing to free the world." They decided to walk into a bar.

Because, You can always find a pirate in a bar. Unfortianitly for them, the bar they entered was marines only. As they opened the door they were met with the sound of a hundred guns clicking. "Dread. It seems we have walked into the wrong place. You know what to do in this situation correct?" The boy nodded and took off as fast as he could.

"Well then. I'll be your opponent." Grim raised his hands, But before he could do anything, he felt the barrel of a gun resting upon his temple. "I wouldn't do that." the voice spoke. "Ah, It seems, i let my gaurd down." Grim laughed. And within the week, he was sent to the north blue detention facility. 

-- Currently. "South blue was enjoyable. But perhaps north blue will be more fun." He walked off away from the wall. "I wonder, How Dread will get my ship here." He was used to crossing the blues by use of passenger ships. But the odds of them towing a pirate ship are slim. "I guess.. I'm stuck here for a little while." with those words, he heard a large boom come from the front of the island. "Or, perhaps not."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 6, 2008)

"GYAHAHAHAHA!!!" Lt. Zane Garrick stands at the bow of *The Dark Justice* with his arms crossed and his white officer's coat flapping in the wind, correction this is the new *Dark Justice*. Twice as big and twice as powerful as the old one, the huge four masted warship, sails out of dry dock. The hull has been reinforced with steel plating, and three new cannon decks have been added in addition to the original one. *The Ravager's *weapons have been added as well and at the bow are a row of 5 huge cannons, big enough for four large human beings to fit into comfortably, or just a huge bomb. 

Lt. Colt stands ontop of the newly built observation/gunner station built into the crows nest. He smiles and blasts off an air burst from the palm of his hand and it explodes high up over the ship. Suddenly the front cannons of the ship fire simultaneously, creating a noise like thunder, far off in the distance, almost hard to make out with the naked eye, huge geysers of water erupt.

V walks up beside Garrick, "Now we have the means to deliver true Justice and punish the wicked by any means necessary..."

Garrick nods and grins, "This is just the beginning, just watch, soon we'll have a whole fleet and when we rise up the ranks we'll show those old farts in Mariejoa how its really done. No mercy, no prisoners, no remorse."

Garrick turns towards Clemens who stands far back at the redesigned wheelhouse, "TO THE NEXT ISLAND, ENSIGN!!!"

Colt leaps down from the more then hundred foot drop at the top of the mast and lands on the deck, *"Let's go kill some Pirates..."*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2008)

The explosion caused chaos within the town. A group of unstable men do not need much to set them off. So using an explosion to cause trouble might be going overboard. ?But it fits his style. I suppose.?  The captain made his way through the streets, strolling past the chaos. Men were fighting in every inch of the island. You can?t see anything other then chaos. ?This should keep those guards busy.? This is a world that Grim is used to. As this is how the views the world itself. 

A place of Chaos and death. It was only a matter of time before Grim reached the front of the Island. There was a single ship waiting, the words ?Reaper? Painted on the side. ?Where?s Dread I wonder...? It was then he noticed his firstmate slashing through the citizens with his Nagitana. It?s a blade sitting atop a pole. The pole is fit with a samurai handle design. There?s a small chain at the blase of the blade with a tiny skull charm at the end.

?I think that?s enough.? Grim slowly climbed up to the deck of his ship and looked down at Dread. ?_The marines will be coming soon.? _The captain sighed. ?There is no point in rushing these things. We?ll take our time and leave now. Should we run into the marines at sea we?ll have a plan.? He walked into the control room and began to turn a wheel, causing the anchor to rise. ?_You are lucky I have to leave.? 
_
It was lucky for the both of them that the tower guards were occupied with the riot within the town. Making them too busy to deal with the escapees. ?Hurry and get to the helm.? Grim shouted to his firstmate. ?It?s time to get out of this island for good. I would also enjoy a nice meal. Maybe from a resort.? Dread nodded and began turn the helm. Making way for the ship to leave out the front. Or rather, the hole Dread busted into the wall.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2008)

_Back on Deadwood island..._
Joe and the town elders hunt around Baxter's personal office with focused intent. His entire villa has been ransacked and millions of dollars worth of art, furniture, and other goods have been taken by the townspeople. However, Joe knows that was only pocket change, Baxter had a personal vault with untold millions and other important business dealings that Baxter kept confidential.

"Found it!" exclaims a middle aged fellow with graying hair. He rips off what appears to be a family portrait, revealing a safe. 

"Hot Momma, so he did have a safe!" exclaims one of the elders, "Now we can rebuild the town with that money!"

"Oi something's wrong here," says the man and he easily swings open the safe, though it should be securely locked by all rights. Joe grins, thinking he knows what will come...

"THE MONEY'S ALL GONE, THERE'S JUST A NOTE!!!!" the man exclaims and all the elders peer over him into the safe. He grabs the note and unfolds it....

_I took all the money as severance pay. There isn't anything free about freedom. Anyway you guys should've noticed that my chest size had suddenly increased threefold after the battle, yeah I saw you staring Fred._
(Fred's face suddenly becomes bright red, "Well she's still a maturing girl...I didn't think anything unusual 'bout it," he mutters weakly before one of the women, his wife, strikes him over the head). 

_Your friend Annie The Kid._

_P.S. There are two more safes, one in the subbasement and another in Baxter's bedroom._

"WHY THAT INSOLENT GIRL!!" someone yells. Joe just laughs in a hysterical fit, "One of a kind..."

_Somewhere in the West Blue..._
Annie sits at a desk in the lone cabin of her tiny Cutter as it sails on a fixed course. There are stacks of money neatly arranged in order and she reads a folder, marked *Classified: Eyes Only*, that she got from Baxter's safe.

_Everret Industries
Re: Operative A0018 aka Annie The Kid
Mr. Baxter, we have forwarded all of our available data that you requested pertaining to the subject, Annie. However, bear in mind that we cannot reveal certain case sensitive subject matter due to company security policies._

_Annie was taken away at a......_however the rest is blacked out. 

Inside of the folder is a picture of Annie except she appears several years younger in the photo, there are also other documents pertaining to her inside. 

"Hmm...curiouser and curiouser..."


----------



## spirishman (Oct 7, 2008)

*A Crew pt 1*

The small ship rocked gently in the calms waves, the repetitious movements the only sign of life among the near dead still waters. The moonlight shimmered hazily, making silvery mists of illusion among the clouds above. The sea, and endless black depth lay silent, a slumbering monster who's fury could awaken at any moment. The captain of the tiny sloop payed no mind to this mesmerizing environment, but instead kept busy beneath the deck. Under the lambent light of a rusty lamp, the newly deemed captain Patrick Bateman sat on a sack of grain he had managed to snatch before leaving the port town. His jacket drapped across his shoulders. His shirt unbuttoned, his tie loosened, Patrick's cold eyes swept across the pages of the book he diligently studied. His face like stone, his brow furrowed as he dived into the lore of the ocean. Pirates, Marines, Devil Fruit, the Grand Line, all of it like something out of a fairy tale. He couldn't believe it, he couldn't fathom it. 
    Was this world really so fantastic? So extravagant? No, patrick had decided as he closed the leather bound volume, this domain was not neither of those things. This realm he had never known about was grotesque, and was perfect for him. A place where a common dream was to be the world's greatest villain? A land where not only the evil doers, but also the peace keepers fought and killed constantly? He was awestruck. He shook it off though, he couldn't be side tracked by such day dreams, he had a mission. Patrick stood, leaving his coat behind, and paced back and forth. Shadows dancing furiously on the wall to the beat of the flickering flame whispered evils into his ears. They told him of conquest, of death and destruction. They pleaded him to mutilate and kill. They begged for blood, but he waved them off, hoping them to be another delusion, another figment of his psyche. A cold sweat broke out, engulfing his body. He couldn't take it. He blew out the lamp and emerged on the deck of the vessel. The moon was so beautiful, so inexplicably beautiful. The sea began to speak to him, it told him of the pain it could show

           The sun was so bright, the sky a perfect hue of blue. The clouds so perfect looking patrick felt like he could pick them from the horizon and eat them. The new town grew by each passing moment as he came closer and closer, the strong winds carrying him and his ship to his destination. Patrick had found the town of Dorsia on the map he had obtained before departing on his journey, and decided it a most suitable place to begin his search for his first crew mate. At first he thought a swordsman would be the best choice for his first mate, but it was so cliche. Besides the likely hood of finding such a warrior on his first attempt was so scant that he had given up on the notion just as soon as he had arrived at it. No, what he needed was a fighter, someone who enjoyed the blood shed as much as he. And someone who could teach him a thing or two about fighting, himself being so inexperienced at it. His boat pulled up and was tied off by a young lad who demanded a payment. Patrick grinned and placed a severed finger in his open hand, the golden ring on it stained with dried blood. 
"There you go, should be worth something" Patrick said in passing as he continued towards the town, leaving the now catatonic boy behind both in sight and mind. Patrick scanned the crowds, most of them sailors and merchants of sorts. So many open bars and taverns, but not a single pirate. No marines, no men who even seemed like they've fought a day in their life. An unexplainable wave of panic swept of Patrick, his knees shaking and his stomach churning. He swayed back and forth for a moment before hobbling into the nearest saloon. The swing doors slammed against the walls as Patrick stumbled in, everyone staring at the sudden entrance. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU STARING AT?!" Patrick's face screamed, his face red, his hair a mess. The patrons continued to watch the crazed man, then resumed their endeavors of drinking, gambling, and gawking the ladies on stage. Patrick straightened up and took a seat at the bar, ordering a rum, and facing the crowd. Here was where the thieves and murderers were, this was where he would find someone worthy to sail with him. Men of all shapes and sizes resided in the establishment, each one as foreboding as the next. But it was only one who stood out, a man
man[/URL] who sat in front of the stage, a fat grin sitting on his face as he watched the women dance. Something was burned into his forehead and for a moment Patrick thought him a demon. "Thats my first mate" patrick whispered to himself as he fixed his tie and buttoned his jacket.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2008)

?Are we far from the island Dread?? Grim asks his First mate. Though at this point he?s his only mate. _?Yes captain. I can barely see the isle now.? _Dread responds. ?That?s nice. Have we any food?? The teen shook his head. _?I used the last of it as I crossed over here.?_ Grim left the control room and sighed. ?Well. I suppose you are a growing boy after all.? The captain sighed and walked over to the railing of the ship. ?I missed the sea air.? He then turned his head to the helm. ?Do you know what I like best about the sea?? 

Dread shook his head. _?Sorry, I never bothered to ask.? _Grim turned back to the water. ?Its freedom.? He walked to the other side, taking his time as always. ?The ocean is not bound by law. It is its own law. Do you understand??Dread shook his head once more. _?I?m sorry, I don?t get it captain.?_ Grim nodded. ?You were never much interested in such things.? The captain went back to watching the water. A clear and beautiful day, the sun gently reflected on the surface of the Azure water. ?I would like to see green water.? 
_
?That was funny captain.?_ Grim looked back, ?What was?? He asked. _?See Green. SEA, green.?_ Dread had a small smile on his face. Seems he only enjoys the truly little things in life.?You are an odd one.? Grim went back to watching the waves. Even though he was doing a task most would feel, relaxing or calming. The way he looked, with his torn clothes and dark face. It seemed as If he was planning his next kill rather then watching the water gently sparkle. _?Captain. Have you ever considered smiling??_ Grim shrugged. ?Perhaps when there is something to smile about. I would smile.? 

His stomach then began to gurgle. ?What is the eta on that meal?? He asked Dread. _?I?m not sure Captain. I?m not a navigator.?_ Grim blinked for a moment. ?Then, how did you find me?? The boy turned to him._ ?I beat up a marine.? _Grim walked off. ?You threw him overboard I hope.? Dread nodded. _?I got what I needed and tossed him into the sea.? _ Grim nodded. ?Just get into the control room. I?ll handle navigation.? His crewmate nodded and changed positions. ?I should have made him read more books.? Grim thinks to himself.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 7, 2008)

-Maicho Island Resort-

~With Paegun

Paegun was still locked up in a room and now the door had a few more holes in it.  Paegun had broken a table leg and was using it as a hammer whenever a badger stuck it's head in the door, "I bet I can make a decent profit off of a game like this."

A badger stuck it's head in the door and Paegun whacked it with the table leg, "Got ya bitch!!!"

The strength of the blow sent the badger through the door but made the hole bigger.  The other badger broke through the hole and growled at Paegun, "Ah, shit.  BRING IT ON!!!!!"

The mutant badger and Paegun lunged at each other, Paegun with his table leg in hand, and the badger with it's fangs.

"Why the hell are you attacking me anyway?!

Paegun hit the badger a few times and the badger slashed at Paegun's arm, "Son of a---"

Paegun got up and ran towards a sliding, glass door and the badger was in pursuit.  Paegun broke through the door and was on a balcony, "This sucks."

Paegun got on the ledge and the badger jumped towards Paegun.  Paegun jumped off the balcony onto a palm tree.  The badger plummeted to the ground and Paegun watched it fall, "Haha, sucks for you."

The badger on the ground quickly got up and looked up at Paegun, "Well, I'm stuck."

Suddenly a few more badgers appeared at the bottom of the palm tree, "Damn it all!!!"

~With the rest of the Nonki Crew

Sooyoung was behind Joseph and Eric as they walked around the resort, "So we've seen the badgers, but where's their master?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2008)

With Joseph-

?I would say-? Eric cut him off. ?It doesn?t really matter what you say. An idiot like you can only be wrong.? He looked around. ?The captain obviously would be in the best room. It?s simple logic.? They made their way to the most expensive suite in the resort and Eric busted down the door. ?AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!? A women screamed and covered herself. ?Yeah. That?s not it.? Sooyoung pulled Eric away and began to walk off. ?Hello~ My names Joseph what?s yours?? He bowed to the women.

?You too!? She dragged Joseph off. ?Aww...? he whined. ?The captain would obviously be by the pool.? Sooyoung dragged the two down there. But there was no one. ?So. I guess we go with my idea now huh?? They sighed and looked at him.* ?Where do you think the captain would be??* they ask in unison. ?Obviously. He?d be in the bathroom!? They both smack him. ?*WHY THE HELL WOULD HE BE IN THE BATHROOM!??*

At that moment, a flush is heard and a tall man. Wearing a black fur coat and black tattoos on his face. Resembling that of a badgers walks out of the bathroom. His nose is long and is black at the very tip. *?He...he was in the bathroom....? *the two can?t believe it. ?Hey! YOU! YOU SEE A GUY WHO LOOKS LIKE A BADGER!?? Joseph shouted. *?YOU IDIOT!!! HE LOOKS LIKE A BADGER!!!?*

---

With Grim-

He docks the ship at the closet island he could find. He wasn?t aiming for anything other then a place to get some food. ?Dread, We?re going into town. You gather the supplies.? The captain jumped off the ship and onto the dock. Slowly as always obviously. ?We?ll need to find out the name of the island so we can make our way.? Dread nodded and jumped down. ?_It says its called, Fralsa Island.?_ Grim blinked. ?Oh.?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2008)

After the brief skirmish in the living room, the Montague home returned to its former state of peace and quiet. Everyone was in the dining room, consuming a part of the sumptous feast Arianne prepared. Rek was at the left side of the table, eating plate after plate of mashed potatoes. By his side, Jun sliced a piece of pot roast to organized cubic pieces, before swallowing them one by one. Matyr ws at the  left edge of the table, taking a pint of Radfol white wine along with his clam chowder. Ruru was sitting on the head of the table, eating a slice of chicken, eyeing Hilda, at the other end of a table, who stared at him with mutual disdain, pausing only to consume her pot roast. 

"Dad, will you stop glaring at Auntie Hilda?" A beautiful, redheaded, young woman reprimanded Ruru. She was roughly 5 years older than Rek, with hourglass earings on her ear, which complemented her ocean blue eyes. There was a noticable bulge on her stomach, a sign that she was pregnant. "This woman is Cipher Pol scum, Ella! She's lucky I'm even allowing her to eat in my home!" Hilda looked at him with disdain. "A home you barely visit every year." She retorted. "Stop it, both of you!" Arianne yelled, her authoritative voice quelling any sign of conflict between the two.
"Nathan, would you please pass the peas?" She asked a young man sitting next to her daughter. He had raven hair, and deep amethyst eyes. He was scrawny, but nonethelss handsome. "Yes mom." He passed the bowl of peas to Arianne.

"I'm still quite surprised you married Nate, Ella." Rek said to her. "Well, Nathan may have been a bit of a jerk, but he's grown on to me." Ella extended her hand on top of Nathan's. "Well, she had to pick me. I was the only guy who wasn't scared off whenever she'd beat people up." Nathan added. "But didn't she usually beat you up, Nathan?" Matyr questioned. "Yes, I do recall spending summer days here at Radfol, laughing at Ella whenever Nathan outwits her. " Rek said nostalgically. Nathan laughed. "Yeah, then I'd ask her if-" Ella glared at Nathan menacingly. The rest of the evening went by peacefully. Save for a few near attacks from Ruru and Hilda, the dinner went smoothly.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 7, 2008)

The wooden small boat was floating at the open ocean.The day was magnificent.The sun was shiny and it was a warm day.
Destin Jaw was relaxing as he had his one hand in the water.

Suddenly he saw a marine flag over his head.As he stood up and looked around he saw 3 large marine ships.

Marine Commander:_"Is he a pirate?"_
Marine 1:"We don't know sir.But he has 2 swords.He doesn't seem like a threat."
Commander:_"Good.So, just ask him his name and let him go."_
Marine:"Yes sir!"

As the Jaw's boat was moving, marine's voice:"Hey you!What's your name?"
Jaw didn't even looked at him and continued forward.
"Sir, he is not answering?"
Commander: _"What??Ignoring marines is a crime for me!Take him out fast and lets continue to our destination"_

3 marines aimed Jaw with their guns.Jaw just glanced at them when he heard the sound of the shots.
With high-speed moves he dodged the 3 bullets with the blades of his swords as he put his swords back in.
The Commander walked to the corner of the deck as the 3 marine ships surrounded Jaw's boat and closed his way.
"Oh comeon now...."
_"So, you decided to insult me, little pirate?"_
"What are you talking about?"
Jaw made a high jump as he landed at the deck of Commander's ship
_"I am Commander Jason.My rank is even higher than a Lt."_
"I didn't ask you  man...Are you a Psycho or something?"
That made Jason go insane as he charged at Jaw.
Jaw just jumped as he pushed Jason's head with his foot and landed at the deck again.
"You are just a weak Commander.I met 2 Lt. marines that were far stronger than you."
_"DAMN YOU!!!"_
Jason stroke with his fist the deck of the ship causing a destruction but Jaw just avoided the attack by jumping on a higher point of the ship.
The other marines were just watcing the fight.
Jaw grabbed his swords "Its time to see Nitoryou Style!!"
As Jaw charged at Jason with his swords, he just grabbed the blades with his bare hands and stopped him easily.
_"Ahahaha, I am not so weak, right?Anyway...now you are gonna die"_
Jason kicked him at his stomach sending and smashing him at the ship's cabin.
The ruins covered him as nobody could see him now.
_"Who is the weak now!!!"_ Jason was yelling as he heard a voice.
"I cannot lose from you!Its not my destiny" 
Jaw stood up as the marines were surprised by his reaction.
Jaw keeps his both arms with his swords in front as he starts spin them at high speeds.
Jason is smart so he just run on him with brutal force as a maniac to stop him before he manage to attack.
"Accuracy and risk is everything for a succesfull attack."
Jason moves on him as Jaw's face became serious but with a strange smile.
"2  Thousand Worlds!!!" less than seconds before Jason hit him and as he passed throught him.
All managed to hear the sound of the blades as they sliced Jason's body.
_"Arghh...."_ Jason fell to his knees with blood all over his body before he totally die on the deck.
All the marines looked with mouths open.
Marine:"That guys is so strong....."
"Sorry but I have to destroy everything here to become what I want"
Jaw moves his blades at high speeds at he jumps back to his boat.Some huge blue air blades destroy the whole ship.
Jaw is not stopping as he do it to the other marine ships aswell.The marines didn't even managed to fall in the water as most of them died.
The 3 marines ship started sinking in the depths of the ocean as they were eploding.

Jaw just sat down in his boat and continued his journey.......


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 7, 2008)

_Several days after Shin arrived at the Island_

Currently the seventeen year old had obtained possesion of a ship, atleast for the moment.
It was too big for him to sail alone on so now he was relying on a crew he had hired by promising them the treasure that had been onboard.
But neither did he want to stay in their presence too long nor did he intend to use that ship much longer, like always he would dispose of it when he arrived at a new island.

"Boy...I mean Sir"The man that was running towards Shin's direction quickly corrected, afterall the man was only a few feet away when he saw the pirate crew that used own this ship run into the kid.
At first fearing that the boy had gotten into trouble but not brave enough to help him though, the look of fear on his face was quickly replaced by that of shock as the boy who was carrying a sword told the pirates that they were not worthy of dirtying his blade with their filthy blood.

What happened afterwards was almost too fast for the older man to follow but what he managed to catch of it was the boy simply took out the entire crew while only using his fist and his legs.

"Olly though to have spotted land at first but it seems to be very big ship of some sorts, it has an odd tent like shape but there is a mast sticking out of the middle."

"Hmmm."Was Shin's only response as he ended his work-out prematurely, he hadn't been paying attention to what was going in the distance because he was distracted his intense work-out involved lifting two (smaller sized yet still amazingly heavy) ankers repeatedly.
With a heavy sigh he made sure to put the ankers down gently and then made his way over to see what they were talking about.

"Looks like a tent yeah."He commented and then his eyes went wide, they were now close enough to see the giant tent and several smallers ships docked against it.Could this be the place he had dreamed of coming across someday, the widely adverted performance boat."

"You can keep the boat."And with that he jumped up in the air once again and landed on the strange floating tent.
"Finally I came across the Sparke Sisters Stripclub."He exclaimed with excitement in his voice, sadly he didn't know that the performances here were nothing like the one he was expecting as this was the Floating Kasu circus.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2008)

The Floating Kasu Circus-

The show began with performances from the Strong Man lifting various heavy objects. It continued with the the bearded lady playing jump rope with her bear which left some of the audience sick. There were other acts with small dwarfish men on unicycles juggling axes. These as well as the other acts kept the crowd's attention, but all their attention was on the next act.

Ring Master: Now...for the main event!
They all cheered.
Ring Master: The only one in the entire world, The Dragon Man!!!
They pull out the cage with the skinny silver haired boy and stop it in the middle of the arena. The boy has still not looked up the entire time he has been in the cage. Two men walk up to him, behind them is the ring master.

Ringmaster: Ready, kid, we've got a big showing tonight.
Caged Boy: ...
Ringmaster: I'll take your silence as a yes. Now, undo the sea stone cuffs boys.
The two men unlock the large hand cuffs on him, however he is still being held down by other cuffs underneath.

Ringmaster: Alright kid, do your thing. 
Cage Boy: Fuck off...
Ringmaster: We go through this every time, don't we. You don't perform and then I beat the shit out of you.

He pulls out a whip from his hat and cracks it.
Caged Boy: ...
Ringmaster: Fine, then.
He goes behind the cage and whips him in the back, adding more makrs ontop of the ones that he already had. He eventually gets tired of this, and the boy does not react, even when he back begins to bleed.
Ringmaster: That's it! I'm done trying to get you to be obedient kid! Jacko, the neckless. Johnny, the stone!

Men: Right!
One pulls out a chain neckless with an attatchment for a charm on the front. The other takes out a strong stone and puts it in. The stone smacks into his chest and he begins to yell.

Ringmaster: That'll teach you...
He gets back on his stand and pulls out the mic.
Caged Boy: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
Some of the crowd backed up as he screamed, but others got more excited. 
Ringmaster: Now! For the Dragon Man to take the stage!!!
The boy began to grow red-orangeish scales and grew larger. His entire body began to change shapes until he took the form of a dragon. He continued to grow larger until he hit the top of the cage, then he stopped. 

The crowd cheered like crazy, pointing at the beast. It shouted out and shot fire out of it's mouth. It roared as it attempted to pull out of it's bonds.
Ringmaster: Don't even try it punk, that's some high class stuff we got you held up with. Besides, we barely give you enough food to stay alive, like you've got the strength to pull hard enough.
He chuckled to himself.

Everytime the dragon roared the crowd roared with cheering back at him just as loud. He fought and fought until he finally fell to the floor.

Caged Boy/Dragon: Damn it...such a wasted life...
His vision begins to blur, he gives it one last ditch effort to break the bonds, but fails again. He falls to the ground, attempting not to lose conciousness.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 7, 2008)

_On the floating Kasu Circus_

After a stopping by a foodstand to fill his stomach he went to see the strippers, the odd thing was that there were a whole lot of kids on the ship.
Do they just have bad parents or did their mothers work here or something since a stripclub like this was no place for children.

But as he reached the centre of the tent he saw a large stand with bleacher at the side he was standing.
"What the hell is this, a kiddy show!"He shouted in anger, he really was looking forward to seeing the strippers he had heard so much about from sailors and pirates that passed by his birth island.

He wanted to leave rightaway but the words Dragon man made him decide to wait and see what the man meant with that.
He pushed some people out of the way to get closer to the stage and what he saw there sickened him.

He was no angel but to chain up someone and use treat them as slaves that are for your entertainment that went too far for Shin.
The boy couldn't be much older then Shin, but the thing that really pissed him off was that the much older men had him chained while they outnumbered them all the while the man with the whip was torturing him.
There was not the slightest trace of honour in any of the men.

"Damn cowards."He said as he jumped on to the stage.
"I see that you like hurting young people, how about you try hitting me with that whip of yours."
Their behaviour uptil now was proof that they were not even worthy by dying a honorable death so there would be no need for him to raise his sword against them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2008)

Annie had sailed for many days. Her goal was Reverse Mountain and she planned to ride that beast of a mountain in just her mid sized Cutter, _The Cutie Pie_. Some sailors had called Annie crazy when she had told them this but she casually laughed it off, she had done worse things and will do far worse things in the future for sure.

In the distance Annie spots a large floating tent like structure and there are bright lights shining from it that hit the sky. A stream of smaller boats are docked around it and even more sail towards the structure from other directions. "What the hell is that?" mutters Annie curiously. 

She thinks about continuing towards Reverse Mountain which is only a day away but then she rubs her chin musingly, "I need some diversion..." she says, "Too much blood and guts lately." Annie changes course and sail towards the floating attraction, as she gets closer she can see a big sign floating n the ocean....

*WELCOME TO THE WORLD FAMOUS FLOATING KASU CIRCUS: HOME OF THE MYTHICAL AND DANGEROUS DRAGON MAN!*

Annie laughs, "Oh yeah I heard of this circus before," she says. She smiles and remembers the last time she'd ever been to place like this. How long had it been? Very long indeed, back when things were different...Annie frowns slightly but then she cheers up as she approaches the outer dock ring. Loud carnival music plays in the air and families step off their boats, with children laughing joyously. 

Annie docks her Cutter and as she steps off she can see some guy fly in the air and hit the main circus tent, "Oh so they have acrobats too huh..." she says amusingly. Annie gets in line and pays the ticket taker at the main entrance and takes a seat all the way at the back in the nose bleed seats with only the tent behind her and a clear line of sight of all the spectators, an old force of habit even in a fun place like this. 

Annie sits back and allows herself to relax as the various acts play, pretty much the standard circus fare, a strong man, dwarves, acrobats, and other wonders but Annie like the rest of the crowd is interested in seeing this Dragon guy. 

*"Now...for the main event!"* announces the Ringmaster and a cage is carted out into the middle of the ring. Annie sees a young man about her age sitting with a depressed look on his face, he clearly doesn't want to be there at all. The guy seems reticent to do whatever it is the Ringmaster wants him to do and he starts hipping the caged boy. Annie frowns and feels sorry for him, "Poor guy..."

Suddenly the ringmaster places a necklace around the boys neck and he transforms into a monstrous fire breathing reptilian creature...

"Holy Oda!!" exclaims Annie and she reaches for her guns but relaxes when she sees that the restraints hold the creature down, "He's some kind of a Zoan..." The crowd claps and cheers as the Dragon struggles to break itself free but Annie feels sick to her stomach as she looks into the creatures eyes. _Those aren't monster eyes, those are eyes that want to be free..._she thinks inwardly.

The dragon collapses from exhaustion. Suddenly another man leaps out from the crowd and attempt to set it free. "That guy's got guts," says Annie and her first instinct is to slip away and resume her journey but instead she reaches for her left revolver, "Stupid Annie and your stupid heart..." she mutters.

Form the tops of the stands, Annie quickdraws and shoots the whip out of the Ringmasters hand. The crowd goers scream and scatter away in a panic in all directions. 

"Sorry I couldn't help myself!" exclaims Annie, "I'm sure you've got it handled though!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 7, 2008)

OOC: I removed the part where I cut the bonds, since that was too much so Steve is still chained.

Shin balled his fists, and was about leap towards the man that seemed to be in command, the man with the whip.
But before he could do so the whip was shot out of his hand, as Shin turned his head he saw a woman standing behind him that was holding a smoking revolver.

"Pffff Gunners."He had no respect for them, relying on machinery to kill their opponents from a distance.
"There was no need for that, but now that you are here."As he paused a smile appeared on his face.
"Why don't you and that cute face of your's shoot open the lock of his bonds while I take care of these cowards here."And with he lept forward, his left foot connecting with the neck of the man that had been holding the whip.

A second later the man was skidding across the floor on the other side of the stage before dissapearing into the bleachers.
People started applauding, thinking this was all part of the show.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2008)

On The Floating Kasu Circus-

Two bullets came out of what seemed like no where and made contact with his bonds, breaking them in two.

The boy's vision began to improve, but he did not believe his eyes when he looked down at the broken bonds that held his arms down. 

Boy: Wha-what? Is this a dream? Am I...am I finally...
He could barely get the word out.
Boy: Free...?
He used his freed hands to rip off the neckless and he detransformed back to a normal boy. 
Boy: Now...
He looks over and sees a man rushing the ringmaster and the two guards. The other performers are on their way to help the ringmaster as well.
Boy: Hybrid Point...

He begins to grow scales all over his body, his teeth grow larger, and he grows claws on his feet and hands as well as a tail with a few spikes on the end. He rushes over to the ringmaster and picks him up by the throat. 

Ringmaster: Oh, now Dragon Man, don't do anything hasty now. I've taken care of you for so-
He recieves a punch to the face from the boy and goes tumbling backwards. 
Boy: After all these years...you've tortured me, forced me to perform night after night, and you still don't know my name! Well it's Steve Dragontale! Not like it'll matter much anyway, I'm going to burn you and this entire ship the ground!
He takes in a deep breath and lets out a large flame that just reaches the top of the tent and sets it ablaze. 
Ringmaster: No! You bastard, men stop them!!!

All of the preforms, Alphonze the Strong Man, the Bearded Lady, the dwarves on unicycles with axes appear by the Ringmaster's side. He commands orders with a bloody face covered in bruises.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2008)

Annie looks up at this new transformation that the boy has achieved and arches her eyebrow curiously, "That's some Devil Fruit ya got there!" she exclaims at him, "My name's Annie by the way..."

Suddenly Alphonze the Strong Man appears out of nowhere behind Annie and blasts her with a punch that hurls Annie into the bleachers creating a plume of smoke and debris. Annie lifts her dazed head up out of the wreckage and wipes away a trickle of blood from the corner of her mouth. She glares at the Strong Man, "Dirty rotten sucker puncher..." she mumbles and she fires at Alphonse but he quickly blocks with a large metal barbell, the bullets ricochet away harmlessly. 

Alphonze lifts another barbell off the floor and hurls it at Annie like a baseball, she flips over the barbell and then launches off of it, spinning in the air. She aims at Alphonze and fires again but he darts out of the way and throws another barbell at her. 

"Not good!" exclaims Annie as she hangs like a sitting duck in mid air. She quickly reaches into her weapons belt and throws a black cartridge at the barbell, creating a huge explosion just a couple from feet from Annie's face. Annie lands on her feet and Alphonze charges at her again but Annie is quicker this time and she flips over him, blasting him in the back of the neck point blank range. Blood splatters everywhere and the Strong Man collapses to the ground.

"Who's next?" asks Annie.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 7, 2008)

This wasn't turning out good, now the tent was on fire and though Shin liked fighting there was whole bunch of weird looking people.
He intended to punch a beared man that was nearing him but upon closer examination it turned out to be one freakishly ugly and beard wearing lady.
"Yuck."Fearing to get physical contact with he jumped back as he looked around for the girl with the guns.

"Gunslinger-chan, could you please take care of that monstrosity."Shin said before he started moving again and got into a brawl with half a dozen midgets that were trying to clobber him with unicycles.

He needed to find a ship soon though, or atleast manage to catch a ride on that dragon kid because he didn't feel like drifting in the ocean after this circus burned down.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2008)

Steve watches Annie shoot down Alphonze.

Steve: You must've been the one to free me. I appreciate it.
Before he has a chance to hear her reply he is pulled by the leg by something and slammed into the stands. He shakes his head and looks to see that bearded lady had chucked him around with her beard. 

Steve: I always knew you were a freak.
Bearded Lady: Oh, I'm the freak Dragon Boy? Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black.
She chuckles and sends her heard after him again. It wraps around his leg but he cuts it off with his claw. He continues to make his way closer to her, cutting off parts of her beard one by one until there is none left.

Steve: Hah! Now I've got you!
He goes to finish her but he notices that he is hit in the back by something. He looks and sees that all of the hair that he cut off had turned into needles of hair and stabbed him in the back.

Bearded Lady: Fool, I have the ability to control my hair, even when it's not attatched!
Steve: No you're the fool...
She notices that there is a huge cut on her stomach and blood is gushing out. 
Steve: My back is practically numb after all those whippings, I barely even noticed them, and besides, half of them didn't even pentrate my scales.

The hairs go limp as she falls to the ground.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2008)

The inside of the tent is starting to become hazy with smoke and everyone has already scattered to their boats except for those doing battle under the burning circus top. 

Annie coughs and looks at Steve, "This place is gonna burn down and then sink!!" she exclaims. Annie smiles and bows towards Steve and the Samurai, "Pleasure helping you guys out...but its time to vamoose," she says. 

Annie quickly spins around and runs out the exit towards her awaiting Cutter. The Floating Kazu Circus which has thrilled thousands worldwide for so many years is now closed for business.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 7, 2008)

"Yeah, that sounds like a good idea."Shin responded as he hurled away the last of the midgets, it didn't feel right to hit them so he decided to throw them trough the hole the fire had burned in the tent.

"Dragon-san, I don't want to be rude but I would appreciate it if you could turn into that big dragon form of yours and let hitch a ride on top of you."The boy doubted there was even a ship left to escape on so he really didn't have much choice.
"You *can* fly,  right?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2008)

Steve: Hm...I'm pretty beat. I don't have much energy to get far, especially with someone on my back, but I'll give it a shot...Dragon Point!

He transformed into a dragon, slightly smaller than before, about a little less tall as him standing on his own shoulders. Shin hopped on Steve's back and they left the ground.

Steve: We're gona' have to bust out of this burning tent so we might get a little burned.
Shin: Not a problem.

He leaped off of Steve's back, cut a huge hole in the tent and then landed back on him as they escape through it.

Steve: Alright...now we better find an island or ship quick, I don't know how much longer I can keep this up...
His eyes began to blur, but he kept on going. He wasn't about to die now right after getting free.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 7, 2008)

OC docked at Vision Island.  After flashing his ID card to the guard, he entered the Everret Industries factory.  After getting a new crowbar, stealth pistol, and shotgun he headed to the communication center to inform Mr. Everret of The Doctor's betrayal.  He headed in the center and grabbed a DenDen Mushi before calling Mr. Everret's private line.   

"Mr. Everret, I'm afraid I have some bad news.  It's about the Doctor.  You see-"  "Ah, hello.  I am afraid Mr. Everret is not available right now.  I can arrange a private meeting for you if you wish," a scratchy voice rasped into the DenDen Mushi.  "D-doctor? I'll hunt you down.  You'll wish you had never-"  "Ah, but how can you hunt me down if you are the one being hunted?  After all, weren't you secretly collaborating with the marines in order to further your own interests, endangering the company?  It is a good thing I have just alerted Vision Island of your betrayal." The line then went dead.   

OC dropped the DenDen Mushi and opened fire on the communications officer who was reaching for a pistol.  After taking him down, he flipped over a table and took cover behind it as the door blasted down and a group of armed guards walked in.  OC lifted up the shotgun and fired, taking down one of them.  The others jumped behind tables and opened fire.  As the bullets flew over his head, OC leaped up and shot three times.  Three guards collapsed onto the ground.  As OC was leaving the communication center, a guard leaped at him from behind.  OC spun and smashed his head open with a crowbar before leaving.   

OC ran out of the factory, shooting guards and workers as he went.  He barreled through the factory door and burst onto the docks.  He rolled behind a bench and switched to his stealth pistol.  Two guards slowly advanced to the bench.  OC got up and shot them both directly in the forehead.  He jumped onto his boat and took off.  As he left Vision Island, he began to plan what to do next.  "If I want to expose and kill the Doctor, I'm going to need helpers.  People who can fight and have experience in this kind of stuff."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 7, 2008)

"Yeah, that was to be expected after being chained for god knows how long."Shin said as he peered down to find something they could travel with.
"I think I see that pretty girl from before that's heading for a.....No, she's already on a small boat now."As it was happening in realtime he had to correct himself.

"She looked like the kind of girl that would be able to make a good meal."Somehow Shin expected that she wouldn't be please to hear that she he would make sure to put it in another way if they would decide to travel on her ship.
"We could take another boat but all I'm seeing is big ships abd since you look like you need about a week of sleep I'm gonna have trouble doing all the work that is needed to maintain and sail that ship all by myself."It would be nice if the crew would just accept them on their ship but seeing as most people wouldn't want associate with Pirates, especially Pirates that just ruined their cirscus performance....It would probably end up with Shin and dragon kid having to take care of the crew first.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2008)

Steve: A week of sleep? Yea right, just a few...shit.His eye sight blurred again, this time much worse. He began to spin out of control and as he lost consciousness he detransformed and began to free fall down along with Shin.

Shin: Wake up! Wake up!
He waved his hands infront of Steve's face as they plumated.
Steve: Huh...? 
He looks down and sees that they are falling.
Steve: Gota...do...something...Hybrid Point...
Shin: What will that do?

Steve smirks.
Steve: Wings...
He begins to transform into hybrid point, which was the same exact thing as before, but this time something else was growing out of his body. A pair of dragon wings. He grabs Shin by the shirt and zig zags his way down, barely controlling the flight.

Steve: Must...land...
He spots Annie's Cutter and adjusts himself to crash land on it.
Steve: This'll be rough...


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2008)

Jason and Crew began the walk to the Galaxy pirates base. "I have to be honest here." Jason speaks out. "I have no idea where we are going." everyone else nods. "Yeah. we don't either." They then all look at James. "I... was following you guys." he then bursts out laughing. "Of course I, The great red monkey know the way!" He then lead the team to the base.

on Fralsa Island-

"It's lucky we didn't run into any marines." Grim comments. The two slowly walk through the large port towns, Even the shops are three floors high. "Where is a good place to eat. i wonder." Dread looked around. _"I think there is one over there."_ He pointed off to a massive five story building that took up half a block.

On the front was a massive sign, "WE GOT EATS!" Dread laughed to himself. "You need to get a better sense of humor..." They walked into the massive restaurant and were promptly seated at a table by the greeter. "The waiter will be with you soon." The man walked off. "This is some place you chose." Grim looked up.

There was five different floors, you could see people sitting, talking and eating all the way to the very top. "_We should be able to find many crewmates in this town."_ Dread spoke up. "Yes, It seems that way my boy. It seems that way."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2008)

Annie's mid sized Cutter craft, _The Cutie Pie_ sails away from the the Floating Kazu Circus. It burns like a living inferno and comes crashing to the ground. 

"Whew that was a close one. I hope those two dudes found a boat....hmm that dragon guy can probably fly anyway," Annie looks up into the sky, searching to see if this is indeed the case...

"HEY GUNSLINGER-CHAN!" yells a voice from high above.

Annie spins around and looks up, her eyes widen in shock. Steve, with the Samurai on his back no less, hurtles down towards Annie's boat...

"HUH!? No wait don't crash on my _Cutie Pie_ crash somewhere else!!! OI!!!" 

*KABLAM!!!!*

Steve lands over Annie and blasts right into the deck of her ship. Steve rolls end over end and hits the railing, transforming back into his Human form. Meanwhile the Samurai crashes right ontop of Annie, his face inches from her own. 

"Thanks for breaking my fall..." and he grins. 

Annie kicks him off and leaps to her feet, looking at the huge hole in the deck but thankfully the boat holds firm, "LOOK WHAT YOU DID TO MY CUTIE PIE!!!" she hollers.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 7, 2008)

"Cutie Pie?"Shin repeated, not botherin to hide the grin on his face, a grin that was soon followed by him laughing laudly at the name.
"How adorable, I didn't think you would be such a cute little girl after I saw you shooting down circus freaks like it was nothing."
Shin managed to regain his composure and stopped laughing that hard, after dusting himself up and getting up again he made his way over to Steve.

"Yo, Dragonboy are you still alive?"He asked, he was wondering wether he should just let him rest there or get him to a.....Come to think of it, this was probably as closest to a bed you could get on a little boat like this.
"Try to get some sleep since you obviously need it."

He lit up a cigarette and after putting his hood back on he tried to make himself as comfortable as possible, relaxing and enjoying his smoke.
"Do you happen to have something to eat Gunslinger-chan?, I mean judging by the way Dragonboy looks he could use some nutrients and I won't say no to a nice meal neither."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2008)

Annie looks at Shin and her eyebrow twitches violently, but then she smiles suddenly, "Oh hold on let me whip something up for you right away," she says in a charming voice, "You know I do have a cabin here with a bunk and a small kitchen area..." and she points to the small cabin at the rear of the ship. Annie winks at Shin and then strides into the cabin. 

"Good I like a woman who can cook..." mutters Shin as he takes a long drag from his cigarette...

*WHAM!*

A frying pan hits Shin in the side of the head, followed by a giant salted hamhock. Annie leaps out of the cabin and suddenly its her not Steve who has turned into a dragon, "YOU COOK YOUR OWN MEALS SAMURAI BOY!!!!" 

Shin can swear he sees fire blast out of Annie's mouth. Annie walks over to Steve and lifts him up by the shoulder. "I'm gonna take Fin Fang Foom to my bunk so he can rest..." and she drags Steve inside.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 7, 2008)

"Damn, to think that a girl sailing on a ship called the Cuty Pie would have a foul personality like that."He mumbled it wisely though, he didn't feel like getting something else flung towards his head and it wasn't like he could fight back at a girl.....That was just not done.

"It's not Samurai boy, Samurai man would be better but the name is Shin "Smokin' Samurai" Yagami, but just Shin is fine."He finished his sentence with another delicious drag of his cigarette.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2008)

Annie drags Steve across the floor of her cabin towards her bunk and then she unceremoniously throws him onto the bed. Steve's head accidentally hits an overhanging shelf as he lands on a pillow like a pile of bricks.

"Oops..." Annie mutters but she really doesn't mean it. She strides out of her cabin and then looks at the Samurai. 

"It's not Samurai boy, Samurai man would be better but the name is Shin "Smokin' Samurai" Yagami, but just Shin is fine."

Annie chuckles at his nickname, "Okay* Shin* but their ain't no way I'm gonna call you Smokin Samurai." 

She looks Shin up and down. He wears a hoodie that shrouds his face and he holds his cigarette in his hands very casually, she's seen his type before.  "My name is Annie, some call me Annie the Kid and others used to call me the Demon Gunslinger of West Blue." 

"Just to let you know I was headed for Reverse Mountain...but now because of *that*" and she points at the hole made by Steve's crash, "Now I've gotta dock and get my poor little Cutie Pie repaired."

Annie tosses Shin a map and points at an Island located close to Reverse Mountain, "I'm gonna stop off there."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2008)

On the Cutie Pie-

Steve lies on the bunk, motionless, and out cold. Who knows what he could be dreaming about, if he's even dreaming.

With the Little Tree Pirates-

James: It's that way! 
James points back to the town.
Eve: That's the town that we just came from idiot...
James: I meant that way!

He points again, this time his finger leads to the edge of the island.
Rex: Nothin' there either mate.
Jason: There was a building over that way.
He points in the opposite direction.
James: Ah, that's it! It's been so long, I must've forgotten!
They all turn around and begin to walk toward the Galaxy Pirate's Base.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2008)

The Reaper pirates, well Grim and Dread, sat at the table. Waiting on the waiter._ ?Heheh...?_ Grim smacked Dread. ?Get over it.? The captain looked around. For some reason the people had a different look from before. ?Dread.? He slowly backed his chair up._ ?Yes captain?? _Dread followed. ?Did you bring your weapon with you?? He asked. _?No captain.?_ Then Grim kicked the table into the air and drew his pistol. ?FIGHT BAREHANDED THEN!? The others in the restaurant all removed weapons from under their tables and aimed for the two pirates.

_?RIGHT CAPTAIN!? _He ran off into a crowd and began punching and kicking Wildly. ?I hate when he forgets his weapon.? Grim slowly walked towards a group of people. ?Don?t move! We don?t like pirates around here!? A man shouts, aiming a gun at Grim?s head. ?I don?t care.? He slowly made his way towards the man. ?I...i..i.. I?m... s..s.. Serious!!!? He stuttered. ?Then fire.? BANG! The man fell to the ground, revealing the smoking barrel of Grim?s gun.

?Its best not to drag these things out.? He blew on the pistol. The others raised their guns. You could see their hands shake and their knees clang together. ?I have doubts you?ve ever killed a man.? He grinned. ?Huhuhuhuhuuuu... let me show you how.? Several loud bangs later the crowd all falls to the ground. ?The saying is two birds with one stone. I believe I took down ten with four.? He reloaded and turned around walking towards another group.

_?Where are your true fighters??_ Dread asked, knocking a man down with a broken table leg. CRACK! He broke the piece of wood over a mans head. _?Don?t try to sneak up on me.? _He spoke simply. Another man was trying to sneak up on him, But the table Grim kicked into the air fell on him. _?That was impressive air time.? _Dread snickered to himself. The first floor had yet to be cleared, But the other floors were swarming to get downstairs. 

_?Would it be best to retreat Captain?? _Dread shouts out. ?These are not Marines my boy.? Grim smirks. ?Normal people with no proper training. No matter how numerous fall easily.? He then raised his hands into the air. ?But it would be best if you held you ducked.? A pink cloud formed above him. ?Five with one cloud is my maximum. I?ll need a few of these.? He began throwing small puffs of cloud towards groups.

They moved slowly, and caused confusion more then scare. ?It?s just a cloud...? Someone spoke out. ?Look! It can?t be harmful.? He stepped into it then fell asleep. ?WHAT!? WHAT ARE YOU DOING FALLING ASLEEP IDIOT!!!!? Grim smiled and began tossing more clouds. ?Dream realm. Sleep tight.? The clouds slowly covered the entire first floor. ?Being the maker of the cloud. I?m immune.? He yawned and began to wobble. ?IMMUNE MY ASS!!!? the group on the second floor shouted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2008)

"What's this Island?" asks Shin as he looks at the map. 

"It's called Gecko Island, less then a day's travel away," responds Annie, "Anyway I'm going to dock us there and refit. You guys can do what you please when we reach there but after that I'm gonna keep going." 

Shin exhales smoke out of his nose and looks at Annie, "You seem to be in a rush to get somewhere," he responds. 

Annie shrugs, "Places to go, people to see, you know the deal," but then she looks towards the cabin where Steve is and frowns, "I feel sorry for that guy though...locked up for years probably whipped like a beast, it bothers me," she sighs, this kind of stuff never got to her before.  

"I'm gonna see what I can do about his wounds, those back scars looks painful."

"Wow so you're not as much of a boarish girl as I thought..." mutters Shin.

"WHAT!?" replies Annie. 

"I said you're not as much of a boring girl as I thought," he wisely amends remembering the frying pan incident. 

Annie enters the cabin and takes her first aid kit. She turns around Steve onto his back and frowns when she sees the fresh wounds and dozens of old whip scars. Slowly but surely Annie disinfects the wounds and then wraps his back in a bandage.

"How's Dragon boy doing?" asks Shin from the doorway. 

"He'll live, he just seems tired is all," responds Annie.

_With *The Dark Justice*_...

Garrick stands at the bow chomping on his cigar, "We've gotta bag an even bigger Pirate," he mutters, "Show the higher ups we're ready for the big leagues."

V walks towards Garrick and leans over the railing, "This is a magnificent ship we've made. Hopefully we'll use it to blow some Pirate bastards to hell, soon."

"Don't worry killer, we'll get our shot..."


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 8, 2008)

-In a Large Building with Stars, Moons and Planets Carved into the sides-

Near one of the upper levels was a man in a chair looking outside of a window, holding a glass of wine in one hand.  We wore a whit uniform and had a light gray-blue hair color.  His smile seemed very evil.  The door knocks behind him.
Man: "This had better be important."
The door opens and in comes a nervous looking man.  The man doesn't even bother to turn around.
Nervous man: "Mr. Callisto, we have a problem."

-In Town-

The Little Tree Pirates begin their march towards the Galaxy Pirates' Headquarters.  As they walked by, the townspeople were murmuring and whispering amongst themselves.

-Callisto's Office-

Callisto: "What is it this time?"
Nervous man: "Remember that person we reported abotu earlier, who said that they had come to defeat us?"
Callisto nods.
Nervous man: "Well, reports have come in that he has friends.  The total is now 7."

-In Town-

Man 1: "_Who are they?_"
Man 2: "_Rumor has it that they've come to overthrow the Galaxy Pirates._"

-In Callisto's Office-

Callisto: "Is that all?"
The nervous man is shocked by his lack of interest in the report, but then begins talking again.
Nervous man: "No.  We have also identified the original rebel.  Its one of the boys from the Stolen Devil Fruit Incident."
The chair spins and Callisto looks at the nervous man, grinning.
Callisto: "Now _this_ is interesting.  Leave my office.  Now."
Nervous man: "Y-yes sir."

The nervous man walks out quickly and shuts the door.
Callisto: "I'm sure you heard all of that, Sponde." 
All of a sudden, a man appears, almost as if it were out of nowhere.
Sponde: "Of course."
Callisto: "I'm almost certain that they'll be here any moment-"
BOOM!
Callisto: "-now."

-Moments earlier elsewhere in the building-
3 men were fighting a single man.  The single man had a large muscular build and his skin looked almost like leather.  He had short spikey black hair and green eyes.  The 3 men charged at him, but he punched the ground, creating a ripple effect sending teh 3 men flying away.
BOOM!
Man: "Finally.  I can see some action around here."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 8, 2008)

James and Bolt are highfiving and complimenting each other on their entrance plan. "So." Jason speaks up. "Last time they plan anything?" he ask the group. *"Agreed." *Everyone speaks in unison. They then walk towards the other two and drag them inside. "Let's just go kick some ass." A few men jump in front of them. "WE WONT ALLOW YOU TO-" Before they could finish, the entire crew uppercutted them away. *"GET OUT OF THE WAY!"*


----------



## koguryo (Oct 8, 2008)

-With Paegun

He was still in the palm tree looking at the badgers below, "Screw this."

Paegun jumped down from the tree towards the three badgers, "Fuck you guys!"

As Paegun was getting closer to the ground, the badgers jumped towards him.  While in the air Paegun spun around and kicked the three badgers.

As Paegun landed he flicked his nose, "Too easy."

The fat man from earlier appeared behind Paegun, "You?!  I'll get you this time bastard!"

-With Sooyoung and the others

Sooyoung unsheathed her jian, "You're under arrest, Eric the Badger.  Please come along quietly or else we'll have to use force."

Eric the Badger smiled, "I don't think so."

Around Sooyoung, Joseph, and Eric; pieces of ground started to cave in, and badgers heads could be seen.

They all shouted in unison, *"You've gotta be kidding?!?!"*

-Back with Paegun

"Who are you?"

The fat man took of his bellhop uniform, revealing a badger tattoo on his collarbone, "I'm a part of Eric the Badger's crew."

Paegun scratched his head, "Oh right, that guy.  Umm.....you're under arrest for being apart of a dangerous pirate's crew."

The fat man took out two curved-daggers, "You'll have to catch me."

Paegun smiled, "Oh yeah, BRING IT ON!!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 8, 2008)

Eric grabbed Joseph. ?DO SOMETHING WITH THOSE CANNONS OF YOURS!!? Joseph looked down. ?Yeah, See... a cannon explosion at this range would kill us.? He then grabbed his chin. ?Except Steve. Yeah, Steve took explosions pretty well. Hey! Let?s call Steve!? He smiled. ?Yes. Let?s call a man we have never met, who is god knows how many miles away to deal with badgers. Right here. Right now.?

Eric shot a few chains out and knocked some of the Badgers back into the holes. ?Hey, this would be a good game.? Joseph commented. *?SHUT UP!? *They jumped over the Badgers leaving Joseph in a circle of angry mutant badger heads. ?I?ve been in worse situations before.? He thought back to the time he spilt the liquid fuel candle in his towns largest fishing port. Near the boxes, causing him to nearly be run out of town. ?Hehe, Good times.? 

Sooyoung and Eric turned back to Badger. ?It?s... it?s time to give up!? Soo shouted. ?Haha. No.? He smiled and took off on all fours at great speed. ?What the hell is he doing!?? He then ran up the side of the resort till he reached the roof. ?COME ON OUT BOYS!?  Men began to flood out of the building like ants from a hill. ?Man, This isn?t going to be fun.? Eric sighed.

?Awww~ whosa good boy! Whosa good boy!? Joseph had one of the mutant badgers on his stomach, tongue hanging out. *?....?* Sooyoung and Eric had no idea what to say. ?What? My family?s always been good with animals. Right boy! Yeah!? He rubbed the beasts stomach again. ?I... I honestly... am speechless.? Sooyoung blinked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 8, 2008)

_The Cutie Pie enroute to Gecko Island..._
Steve's eyes flutter and he slowly awakens from his deep sleep, he opens his eyes and notices that he's laying on a bunk, inside of some kind of cabin. The entire room sways as if they are on the ocean. Steve sits up but then his head bangs into a shelf that hangs directly overhead, "Ouch..." he mutters. 

"Oops forgot to warn you about that," Annie says, she really didn't. Steve looks to his right and sees Annie leaning against a small desk in the corner, her arms are folded, "Welcome back to the land of the uncomatose," she says. 

Steve grins slightly but it quickly disappears, "Yeah I guess I must've been drained from that last transformation," he replies and then he looks around, "So this is your ship huh? Where's...uh..Shin?" he asks.

"He's smoking out front, trying to look cool," she responds, "And yes this is my ship, the one you rammed a huge hole into."

"Oh yeah sorry about that...." he says sheepishly and then he remains silent as if thinking inwardly. Annie can sense his standoffish energy, even slight mistrust. 

"I fixed up your wounds, especially the one's on your back. You must have been treated very cruelly by those Circus bastards."

Steve nods silently but then says nothing else. 

"I've saved you something to eat if you're hungry..." says Annie, changing her tactics.  

At this prospect, Steve snaps to attention and his stomach rumbles. Annie laughs and shakes her head. _When all else fails bring up food..._she thinks. Annie hands him a plate of food and he grabs it, eating greedily. "I've got forks and knives too ya know..." she mutters.

Steve looks at Annie with his mouth full, "Oh sorry 'bout that," he mumbles, bits of food falling out of his mouth and Annie chuckles in amusement. 

"Oh so you're finally awake eh?" Shin appears at the cabin door, smoking a cigarette as usual, he leans casually against the door frame,"I gotta say, that was an awesome display you put on back there buddy. You can be my crewmate any day..." 

He looks at the plate of food that Steve is holding and stares at Annie incredulously, "I'm hurt Gunslinger-chan, you cooked for Dragon boy but you didn't make anything for me." 

Annie reaches for a frying pan but Shin quickly raises his hands in the air defensively, "Oi just kidding...relax," he grins. Annie smiles at him, "So was I," she responds then she pushes past him towards the deck, "Gecko Island is only a couple of hours away...you guys can find a boat there." 

Shin takes a long drag of his cigarette and then grins at Steve, "I think that she likes me..." he says quietly.

Annie laugh echoes through, "I like you about as much as I like getting shot in the ass..." she calls back.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 8, 2008)

Shin grinned when he heard Annie's response, as he standing there looking at how Steve was eating his food like the dragon he could turn into.
"I don't know if you catched my name but it's Shin."

Many sounds came out of Steve's mouth but most of it was the result of him chewing and swallowing his food, Shin could swear he heard the words. "I'm Steve."between all the other noise though.

"Haha, I'll let you eat in peace, the smoke must be bothering you."And with that he left towards the deck.

"You know Gunslinger-chan."Shin said as he neared her, and after taking once again a drag from his cigarette he continued.
"You don't have to by shy about it, I mean it's only natural you're attracted to me and my good looks and manliness."What this manliness was that Shin was talking about? afterall the boy was just a bit short for his age and still there wasn't even the slightest indication of him getting a beard on that babyface of his.

Though Annie wanted to fling the nearest heavy object at Shin first, she eventually didn't.
It wasn't because she didn't want to but these words of him made her laugh so hard that she was incapable of doing so.

"Heey that was uncalled for."Shin replied while Annie started calming down but still had a huge smile on her face.
"But what I wanted to say was that I will pay for the damages to your Cutie Pie."In his mind he added somehow since he didn't have a single Belli on him.

He really should care more for money in the future, maybe then he could hang onto it atleast.

"As if you have a choice, did you think I was gonna pay for this myself....It was your fault to begin with."Anie replied, though it was actually more Steve's fault she went easy on him because he was so badly injured and besides Shin was being a pain so he deserved it.

"What the hell is wrong with you, I was being nice to you and then you get all up in my face like that."This woman could really tick him off, it required several long drags of his cigarette to calm him down.
"She damn lucky to be a girl."He meant with that he would've kicked her ass by now if she wasn't a girl.

But when she said."Excuse me, did you just say something?"Already the girl was reaching for a frying pan.

"I said, I was real lucky to be traveling with a pretty girl like you....Pfff I should really thank my lucky stars for that."He hoped that it would be enough to save him fron another beating.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 8, 2008)

-At the Galaxy Pirates Headquarters-

There the Little Tree Pirates stand, in front of a smoldering gate.  All the regular guards had been already taken down effortlessly by them

James: "Finally.  With this act, all around the world will know of I, James Da-"
Bolt: "The name Bolt Fly will become a household name after this!"
James: "OI!  I was talking!"
Bolt: "Thats funny, I don't care."
James: "Take that back!"
Bolt: "Make me."
The two continued bickering like this for a few moments.
Belle: "Will you two shut up already!?"
James: "Your right, I shouldn't waste time on idiots like him.
Belle: "And you?"
Bolt: "How about you stay out of it and make me a sammich?"
Moments later...
Belle: "I'm sorry, I didn't hear what you said.  What was that?"
All over Bolt's face are bruises and lumps.
Bolt: "Reth row!" *Translation: "Let's go!"*

Jason steps forward in front of the and looks onward at the main doors of the headquarters.
Jason: "Alright, this time, can we try not and make too much of a mess?"
He turns around.  Nobody is there.
Jason: "Guys?"
BOOM!
He quickly looks forward and sees that the front doors are completely destroyed.
Rex: "Sorry cap'n!  The doorhandles were stuck!"
Anne: *"Even I couldn't turn the handles!"*
The group laughs as Eve stands silently to their side.
Jason: *sigh* "I would've like to look at least a _little_ civilized...."


----------



## koguryo (Oct 8, 2008)

-With Paegun

"You're not gonna fight me when I don't have a weapon, are you?"

The fat man shrugged, "I'm a pirate, you're a Marine, what do you expect?"

Paegun nodded, "Ah, good point.

Paegun and the man charged at each other, surprisingly the fat man was quite fast.  As the two entered striking distance, the man swiped at Paegun with his daggers.  Paegun dodged the initial attack and elbowed the man in the back of the head.

"Geez, that hurt."

"Well we're fighting aren't we?"

Paegun and the man charged at each other again, and Paegun kicked towards the man's head.  The man blocked the attack with his forearm and stabbed towards Paegun.  He dodged the dagger it made a small cut across Paegun's face.

"What's your name anyway?"

"My name is Faat Mann.  I'm Eric the Badger's First-Mate."

Paegun smiled, "Wait so you're name is FatMan?"

"The name's Faat Mann."

The two charged at each other again.  Faat Mann unleashed a flurry of attacks on Paegun.  Paegun tried his best to avoid the attacks but still got cut a little bit.

"You're pretty good for a fat guy."

"You're not bad yourself, Marine."

Once again the two charged at each other, Faat stabbed towards Paegun again.  Paegun sidestepped the attack, and punched Faat two times in the gut.  Faat lost his balance a little, and Paegun tripped him up.  As Faat laid on the ground Paegun jumped up above Faat and had his knees pointing towards Faat.  As Paegun got closer to Faat, Faat rolled out of the way, and Paegun left two small holes in the ground.  Faat popped up from the ground and charged towards Paegun.  Faat slashed away at Paegun, who dodged as much as he could.  Paegun dodged most attack, but still had fairly small cuts all over his body.  Faat stabbed at Paegun with both of his blades.

Paegun caught Faat's arms with his right arm and with his left arm, wrapped it around Faat's neck.  Paegun then made himself parallel with Faat and bulldogged Faat's head into the ground.

Paegun got up and looked at Faat who was lying on the ground unconscious, "Got ya."

Paegun then handcuffed Faat and put him on his shoulder, "Let's go."


----------



## spirishman (Oct 8, 2008)

*Crew pt 2*

Patrick studied the man as discreetly as possible, but he simply couldn't hide his excitement. This figure reeked of the same demons that tormented patrick. It was so painfully obvious that it might as well have been written on his forehead. The man sat though, staring so intently at the girls, his bear paw of a hand clenching a mug of something to his left, his right flipping a coin repeatedly. To others he was a nobody, another traveller who was looking for a good time. But to Bateman, he knew. Kin recognize kin.  Patrick's eyes glazed over as he lot himself in thought, his stare unbroken on the man. He realized this and snapped back into to focus to find the man staring back at him, his head twisted to the side in what seemed a most uncomfortable fashion. The grin was still there, but now present was an endless ebb of madness in his eyes. That bottomless depth of insanity that screams out, but is never heard. Patrick, for the first time in a good long while, was taken aback, and felt a shiver run down his back. The hair on the nape of his neck stood on end, his bones ached and his mind reeled. And as quick as this force had over took him, it had left with the man's grin. He caught the flipping coin, swigged the rest of his drink and took a glance at his hand, chuckling to himself. He placed the coin on stage and shuffled over to the bar, placing himself right next to the stunned patrick. 
     The man was covered in grime, and had a foul odor about him. It appeared that he hadn't showered in a good long while, dirt and pieces of food hanging in his scruff. Dark rings wrapped around his eyes, and those numbers carved into his head. He was certainly a most peculiar character. He grunted at the bartender, he poured him some vodka and slid the glass down to him. "Are you an anarchist?" The man grunted between swigs of his drink. It took Patrick a second to realize he was talking, and then another to figure out it was at him. "Uhm... no actually I don't fancy myself one" The man chuckled, killed the last of the vile liquid, and slammed the mug down "A thousand apologies then, I mistook you for one... you see I consider myself to be one associated with such a title." The man tapped his forehead and winked, "Gave up my god forsaken name and adopted this as what people would call me." Patrick stared at the numbers 11121 and nodded "And how do you pronounce that." "Oh... well... Ed I guess" Patrick and Ed stared at each other for a moment, then burst in to a roaring laughter.
   The two strolled about the narrow streets of the market place, pushing through the crowd to the inn where Ed was staying. "So you want to be a pirate eh? Risky business my friend, the sea is a strange and deadly place." Patrick shrugged " Perhaps, but the same can be said about us no?" Ed chuckled to himself, patrick grinned. Without confining it to each other, a wordless truth was shared between them. They were both murderers, cold, and conniving. It was this very reason why they get along so well from the get go, why they were both so calm in each others presence. They had realized it thee moment they had shared a stare"Well I can only assume you wish to ask me to join you, correct?" Patrick pondered this. Sure he wanted to ask, but how could he not knowing the man for more then an hour or so? All patrick knew was that he called himself Ed, and that he hated the world government. 
 "Maybe, but how do I know you're not some murdering savage?" 
   "The same could be said for you, friend."
 The two laughed as they entered the inn, the inside dim compared the brightness of the outside. The two took a seat at the lounge, patrick laying his coat over his chair and Ed placing a picture on the table. "Well how about this, it appears fate shines down on me today. I need help finding this man, you need a first mate. So I propose we kill two stones with one bird." He knew where this was going, but patrick continued listening. "Help me find him, and in doing so you can get to know me better. When all is said and done, then we shall decide what's what, agreed?" Patrick took a few moments to think this over. Who was this man he needed to find? What would he do once he found him? What if Ed ends up being useless, or doesn't want to join? Did he really say two stones with one bird. "Very well, lets start tomorrow, I'm famished." Ed gave a hearty laugh, patted Bateman on the back, and stood to leave. "Most excellent, you do as you please then, we leave tomorrow for the mountains at sunrise." Ed turned and disappeared into a near by hallway. Patrick sat, questioning if this was in his best interest or not.


(eh kind of rushed, but whatevs)


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 8, 2008)

With the Little Tree Pirates:

Four people appeared, blocking the Little Tree Pirates' path. One was a large man with a smaller man on his shoulder, he spoke in a loud booming voice.
Man: HAAHAAHAA! Not bad kids, you managed to beat a few weak stars. 
Smaller man: Now Big Dipper, don't humor them, they obviously don't know what they were expecting when they came here.

A woman with long blood red hair, with a t-shirt and biker jacket on spoke next.
Woman: Little Dipper is correct, there's no way these weaklings could defeat the Galaxy Pirates.
Woman 2: Dippers, Auriga, lets mop up these fools quickly.
Big Dipper: Right Orion! It will be no problem for us AAHAAHAA!

Jason: Alright, lets take care of these guys quick.
Little Dipper: Hah! Not likely, the men you've beaten are mearly stars, the weakest members of our group. We are Constalations, much stronger than any star!
Orion: Yes, and you don't want to see what's waiting for you if you somehow get past us, so don't even try running.

Rex places his guitar down on the ground and puts his foot on it and leans.
Rex: Cap, you and dem two can go on ahead wit out us. Me and the ladies will take care of em' and will catch up to ya boys later. 
*Anne: Yea, they'll be no problem!*
Eve: Don't leave me with these fools.
Rex, Anne, and Belle fall into depression briefly.
Jason: Please, help them out Eve.
Eve: Of course~

Jason: James, Bolt lets go.
*James/Bolt: Right.*
The three run off ahead. Belle readies her bow and arrow to stop the Constalations from attacking them but they remain motionless as they run past.
Belle: Huh? Aren't you going to stop them?
Auriga: Not needed, what they're headed for they'll be dead soon enough anyway.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 8, 2008)

Gecko Island...
_The Cutie Pie _ docks at the harbor of Gecko Island. A large bustling port town with many tall buildings and businesses stretches out before them for miles in all directions. 

Annie ties up the boat, then leaps onto the dock, she turns around and looks at Steve and Shin with her hands on her hips, "I'm gonna find someone to fix my boat and then I'm out of here, you guys do as you please. If I don't see you two again then so long," she says rather bluntly and walks away towards the harbormaster's office.

"You better pay up up for that big hole in my ship Samurai boy!" she exclaims.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 8, 2008)

_Gecko Island_

"Alright, meet me back here in a hour or two."Shin said as grabbed belongings."I'll make sure to have your money by then."After once again liting up a cigarette he intended to leave already but stopped when a thought occurred.
"Uhm like how much money are you gonna need for the repairs?"In one swift motion Shin pulled down the hood of his sweater and scratched the back of his head in emberassment.
He really was bad with money, mostly because he couldn't care less about it, he never had to work for it nor did he have any interest in it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 8, 2008)

Annie looks at Shin and smiles, _this guys a sucker,_ she thinks slyly. Annie mulls over the cost of the damage to herself and rubs her chin, putting on an act for him, "Hmm...it'll probably be 10,000 Beri," she replies, knowing full well it will cost barely half that and that she can easily pay for it out of her own pocket. _Well the other five grand is interest for him getting on my nerves, a perfect justification_ she thinks. 

"If you don't get me 10,000 within 2 hours, I'm gonna be very dissapointed..." she says and rests her hand on the butt end of her holstered golden revolver and she radiates a vicious killing intent. Then suddenly she smiles sweetly and her killing aura vanishes instantly, "Just kidding...though not about the money part," and she walks away. 

Steve looks at Shin, "How are you going to get 10,000 in just two hours?" he asks. 

As if on cue an answer like a miracle from above echos in the air....

*"OI STEP RIGHT UP GENTS WE GOT A FIGHTING COMPETITION HAPPENIN' IN AN HOUR. LAST MINUTE REGISTRATION ENDS IN A COUPLE OF MINUTES. ONLY THE BEST AH THE BEST WANTED. CASH PRIZE 20,000 BERI!!!!"* bellows a tall bearded man with a huge potbelly, wearing a biker jacket and brass knuckles. He walks back and forth across the street and a crowd of tough looking fellows start crowding around him with avid interest.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 8, 2008)

"10,000 it is."He said as he pulled up his hood again and intended to leave but stopped when he felt her killing intent.
"Impressive."He said with a smile as he turned to face her again."Nothing like that of my master but still pretty good....For a girl."Well that would probably unleash a killing intent of a whole other scale but he couldn't resist.

When Steve asked him how he was going to get 10,000 Beri in two hours, he wanted to respond that he would just take over a ship and sell it right after it but a much more interesting and easy way appeared.

"I'll be back as soon as the competition is over!"Shin had taken off right away and only shouted these words behind him.

"Big guy, where do I sign up?"He asked the bearded man, though the bearded man grinned and was about to ridicule the child for even thinking of joining but the Smokin' Samurai's own killing intent was more then enough to make sure the bearded man will take him seriously.

"Uhhh...Y-you know what, I'll walk with you."The bearded man responded with a shaking voice."It's not far from here."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2008)

The next morning Rek got up earlier than usual. "Wonder what I should do today..." He thought to himself as he sat on the comfy bed provided to him by Arianne. The room used to belong to their son, Pierro, before he moved out and became a lawyer in the nearby island. Ruru could not help but display his sadness for the fact that his only son did not became a pirate. Her daughter, Ella, was the one who wanted to join the pirate life, but she fell in love and decided to settle for being co-owner of the town's only bookstore, and the wife of its youngest(and according to her, smartest) councilor.

"I need some tarts..." He murmured as he went downstairs, passing by Jun's quarters. Inside he could here the sounds of steel twirling in the air. "She seems eager to train today." He walked downstairs to the living room, staring at the bounty posters hanging on the wall. "Mrs. Montague, do you have some more of your tarts?" He yelled as he entered the kitchen. There, he saw Ruru standing in front of the stove, frying some eggs for breakfast. "I'm sorry Master Rek, but we don't have any tarts left." He told his master. "Then can you make some?" Ruru hung his head. "We've run out of dough, milord. I'd love to buy some, but I have important business to attend to later. My wife could buy some, buy I'm afraid she too has important business." For a few seconds, Rek frowned before a large grin formed on his face. "Alright then, I'll buy the dough myself." He said eagerly. "Wait, milord-" Rek had already ran off by the time Ruru started speaking. "You don't know where the market is...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 8, 2008)

"Hey fella I need a shipwright..." says Annie.

"D'oh!!" The old harbormaster, sleeping quietly in his chair with his feet propped up on his desk, wakes up startled and falls out of his chair, hitting the floor with a thud. 

"Ooooooh, my head!!!!" he moans he looks up at a short blonde girl standing over him, "Why ya almost gave me a heart attack young lady!!" he hollers. 

Annie chuckles but she kneels down and helps him up, "Sorry about that," she says in an apologetic voice. 

"Ya said ya wanted a shipwright didya?" he asks. Annie nods, "Yeah a dragon crashed....uh a cannonball crashed into the deck. I got attacked by Pirates and I barely escaped," she lies. 

"Well yer a lucky young lady then. I'll go send Willhelm to look over yer boat....OI WILLHELM GIT OVER HERE!!" he yells. A tall, pimply faced, gangly looking young man wearing a toolbelt, appears at the office door. 

"You called Mack?" he asks. The old Harbormaster nods, "Yeah Willhelm, go take a look a this girls boat willya," he responds. 

Willhelm nods and follows Annie towards the docks. 

_10 minutes later...._
"She's totally busted, you'll never make into the Grand Line with this thing..." says Willhelm after a thorough check of _The Cutie Pie_.

Annie frowns, "You mean there's nothing that you can do..." she mutters in a disappointed voice. 

"Sorry Miss but this ships adventuring days are over. You might as well get a new craft," he responds. 

"But that's my Cutie Pie..."  mumbles Annie.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 8, 2008)

-In Callisto's Office-

The doors swing open and a large man comes in.  It was the man from earlier who was fighting against 3 others.  He had short spiky black hair and green eyes.  This time, he was wearing a black vest with no shirt and cargo pants. 

Man: "Where are they!?"
Callisto:  "Metis, how many times have I told you to-"
Metis: "I don't give a shit!  Where the hell are they!?  Now!"
Callisto: "Well, since you asked so nicely, I believe a few have managed to enter through the main doorway.  You'll probab-"
Metis: "Shut up, I'm going!"
He was just about to leave when Callisto said something.
Callisto: "Don't you think you'll need some back up?"
He stops in his tracks and turns around to face Callisto.
Metis: "Me?  Needing help to take care of a couple of pirates?  Don't make me laugh."
He leaves and slams the door.

-With Jason, Bolt and James-

In a staircase, the trio have been taking down the lowly stars left and right with no problems at all.
Bolt: "If this is the best they've got, this will be a piece of cake."
James: "Trust me, there are stronger ones.  Definitely."
Bolt: "Whatever, you're probably exaggerating."
Jason: "Either way, don't be too hasty."
Bolt: "Trust me guys.  Look who you're talking to.  I'm Bolt Fly, one of the grea-"
At that moment, a large hand pierced through the side of the wall and grabbed Bolt's face, pounding him into the wall on the other side.
SLAM!

It was Metis.  
Star 1: "Metis is here!"
Star 2: "He'll take care of these guys, easily!"
The rest of the stars retreated.  Metis was literally holding onto Bolt by the face, and then just tossed him behind him.
James: "Bolt!"
Metis: "Hehehe, so, this is the supposed "rebels" I've heard so much about.  You guys aren't too tough."
Jason: "Bastard!"
Metis and Jason charged at each other, but suddenly, Metis was sent flying into the wall.
Jason: "!?"
James: "What did you do?"
Jason: "I didn't do anything."
Metis slowly got up from the ground.  His eyes looked as if they were on fire.
Metis: "WHO DID THAT!"

Bolt: "Go."
Jason: "Bolt!"
Bolt: "I'll take care of this asshole.  You two go on without me."
James: "Thanks.  Lets go!"
Jason and James continued up the staircase as Bolt and Metis stared each other down.
Bolt: "Its rude to sneak up on people like that."
Metis: "I could say the same for you."
Bolt grins.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 8, 2008)

_Gecko Island's arena_

Shin had just finished his registration and he was currently waiting in a backstage room with the other contestants.
Though the others were mostly sitting there tensed or trying to check out the competition

The young swordsman though was stuffing himself with the complimentary food that was provided by the restaurant that was converted into a waiting room for this occasion.

*"Ya know kid, this is a no rules competition."*A man carrying a carrying a gigantic sword, could this be the Zanbato Shin had heard about....The blade was even bigger then Shin himself but besides looking at the blade he had no interest in the tall man.
*"Yo didn't you hear me kid, everything is allowed in these fights except intentionally harming the audience....Don't tell me you want to die before even becoming a man."*

Though an amplified voice interrupted their (one-way conversation) and announced that the first contestants were to head for the arena.
The man appeared to be among the names that were called out as he headed towards the arena.

"Oi, Oji-san."Shin finally spoke up, causing the older man turn head back.
"You better win......I want to be the one that kills you."
The man smirked and then continued on his way.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 8, 2008)

Jason and James begin a run down a long hallway. ?Seems the groups been split up.? He looked back then suddenly a large smile came across his face. ?What?s with you?? James looks over at him. ?I?m almost alone again. It?s comfor-? Before he could finish, Jason flipped backwards and fell to the ground. ?GUH!? James looked around .?What the hell did you hit?? Jason rubbed his head and stood up.

?James, This is your closure. Go ahead.? The monkey man looked a little confused. ?Wh-??JUST GO!? He was cut off by Jason?s angry yell. ?RIGHT!? He took off down the hallway. ?Ah. I was found.? A voice echoed. ?An enemy that hides behind the shadows?? Jason smiled. ?This is a good match for me.? WHAM! He was sent to the ground again. ?Perhaps not...? 

With The others-

?So, who be wantin to team up wif me?? Rex smiled and looked over at the girls. ?I?ll do it.? Belle spoke out. ?Ah, I be thankin you for that!? He readied his guitar ?I?ll take her.? Eve pointed at Orion. ?I?ll kill you.? The constellation spoke out. ?You are below a slug.?Retorted. ?You have the odor of rotting sea king flesh.? The two began exchanging insults back and forth. *?Well, Guess that leaves you to me.?* Anne smirked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 8, 2008)

_Gecko Island..._
"A new ship like that Cutter of yours will costya about....hmmm....500,000 Beri," says the old Harbormaster, Mack. 

Annie frowns, "What a revoltin' development..." she mutters. There's no way in hell that she's going to pay for a new boat with her hard won money from years of bounty hunting.

For a second she thinks about pointing her gun to the old man's head and forcing him to give her a boat and just take what she needs by force but but she can't be that kind of person anymore. 

Annie sighs, "Oh well, I guess that I'll have to look for a good deal then, maybe find a  used boat..."

Mack nods, "Aye good luck lass," and he props his feet back on his desk and goes back to sleep. 

Annie walks down the docks looking enviously at all the vessels. Then she notices a midsized Brigantine style vessel, but its not the ship that catches her eye, its the torn Jolly Roger flying at the back of the vessel. 

Annie looks up and down the docks to see if there are any other Pirate ships, but there are only merchant and personal vessels. "Okay so that's the one..." Annie says quietly to herself and she loads her revolvers, "Robbing from Pirates is fine with me."

She skips towards the Pirate ship with a smile on her face.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 9, 2008)

Gecko Island: 

Steve makes his way over to sign up for the Fighting Competition.
Steve: Well, I guess if I'm gona' make it out here on the sea I better practice my fighting.
He signs his name and then looks at it for a minute.
Steve: No...something's wrong...
He erases it and rewrites it a few dozen times and then stops.
Steve: Perfect.
He makes his way backstage

With James-


James: Shit, everyone's fallen behind...I'm the only one left to keep going.
He continues up the staircase, while behind the Little Tree Pirates begin the fight of their lives. 

He spots a large door at the top of the staircase, with a moon shape carving on the top.
James: Bingo...
He picks up speed, jumps, and kicks it down with both feet.
James: Alright you bastards! Come out!
He sees a man, sitting at a desk making oragami cranes. He has short brown hair, a cuffed white shirt, expensive black jacket, dress pants, and a long blue scarf wrapped around his neck. 

Callisto: Hello, I've been wondering if any of you would even make it up here. Seems you are the lone survivor.
James: What're you talking about, my crew will take care of your pansy men and make their way up here in a few minutes, expecting to take you down, but I James Danizker, the great Red Monkey will have already beaten you!
Callisto: Oh, is that what you think will happen? Well, what really will happen is they will all be whipped out by my strongest men, and you might even be dead before they are.

James: Heh, wana bet on that?
Callisto: Sure, why don't we bet our lives...

He stands up from his desk, the paper crane completed and placed on his shoulder. James raises his mask above his mask and lowers his goggles so his eyes can not even be seen. He then draws his blades and the two stare off for a moment, waiting for one to make the first move.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2008)

A crewmember of the Marrow Pirates leans casually over the railing of the ship with two of his mates, smoking cigarettes. "Why did the Captain leave just the three us here while everyone got to go? It's no fair...." mutters one of them. 

"He said he had some business to take care of, just deal with it," replies another. 

"Oh excuse me!" exclaims a female voice, "Um excuse me!!"

The Pirates turn around and see a young girl standing on the dock. "Huh what are ya screaming for?" says one of the Pirates, heh she's cute he thinks.

The girl laughs and smiles sweetly, "Tihihi....well um I'm from the local school, Sengoku High, don't know if you ever heard of it, anyway like I'm selling candy for my Volleyball team, the PwnGoats..." and she lifts up a cardboard box marked Candy on the front and waves it at them. 

The three Pirates looks at the girl as if she's from another planet, then they laugh at the utter inanity of the situation, "So let me get this straight, a sweet (and dumb he thinks) girl like you just decided to come up to a bunch of Pirates and sell them some candy?" one of them asks.

She bats her eyelashes and laughs again, "Tihihihi....well yeah and like also...well I've always like had a thing for Pirates," and she bends over slightly giving them a much better view of her low cut blouse. 

The already bored Pirates immediately forget their suspicions and become excited at this new diversion, "Hehe, sure you can come aboard...hehe." 

The girl spins around in the air and giggles, "Really!? I'm so excited, I've never been on a Pirate ship before!!" she exclaims. The girl skips up the gangplank while smiling at the Pirates. As she hops aboard she cranes her head around curiously, "Woooow this is so coooool, so like are you the only one's here?" she asks. 

"Yeah we're guarding the ship while our Captain is away," and the three Pirates stride towards the girl with eager faces. She gives them an oblivious smile and slowly opens the box of candy, "Okay so I've got, chocolate buttercups, and..."

"Why don't we talk about the candy later," interrupts one of them and they laugh. The girl still smiles as she reaches into the box....

_5 minutes later..._
The three pirates lay tied and gagged in a corner of the ship and Annie sits next to them on the railing, enjoying a bar of chocolate, "Want some?" she asks, her mouth stuffed with chocolate.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 9, 2008)

With Jason-

He slowly moved the mask over his face. And transformed his head into that of an Elephants. ?That?s an odd ability you have.? The voice echoed again. ?From the back.? Jason looked behind him. ?Ah?? This time it was from in front. ?There is a single side ability to this mask.? Jason spoke up. ?Do you know what it is?? WHAM! He was knocked to the ground again. ?Increased.... hearing....? He rubbed his know elepgentine head.

?Two questions, 1. Are you a ghost. 2.  If so have you seen a black lab named scruffy?? WHAM! Jason was kicked into a wall this time. ?Guh...? He fell back to the floor. ?I?m not here to play.? Slowly a man came into view. He?s average everything. Nothing truly noticeable about him. If he was lost in a crowd, you?d never know he left your side. ?Right. No playing.? Jason tried to get up but was kicked in the face and sent rolling backward.

?Crap...? The mask Jason was wearing Shattered. ?Head Trauma tends to make these things break quicker.? He looked back towards his enemy but he was gone. ?You know. He?d be a good ninja-? WHAM!!! He was sent through a wall this time and rolled into a small table. ?Smaller room. This should aid me-?CRACK! The door flew off its hinges and knocked Jason down. ?I hate... when I get beat up.?

With Eve-

?You have the IQ of a dead sea slugs slime trail.? Eve and Orion had yet to begin the battle. In fact, all they had be doing was. ?Jeesus. They?ve been insultin each other non stop for nigh ten minutes.? The other constellations weren?t entirely sure what to think. ?I?ve never... seen someone go a round with Orion for long...?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2008)

Annie packs up her belongings from _The Cutie Pie_ into a large dufflebag. She has a frown on her face as she packs. "You and me have been through a lot together," she mutters, feeling not one bit stupid for talking to a ship. 

_4 years ago..._
It's night time, Annie runs through a barren road. Sirens blare in the distance and dogs howl. She's breathes rapidly and leaps over a fallen tree trunk. The docks are just up ahead and she puts on speed. Suddenly a shadow appears in front of her and kicks her in the face, blasting her to the ground. 

Annie quickdraws at her attacker in a blur but her silver sixshooter disappears right out of her hand and she feels a gun barrel press against the back of her head, in fact her own gun. "Live or die?" asks the voice. 

"You mind if I take that line," asks Annie and then she giggles. Annie feels the gun barrel ease away and the shadowy figure appears in front of Annie faster then her eyes can track. 

"You're still too slow...after all these years you still can't keep up with me," and the figure hands Annie back her sixshooter (the same one she would give to Lucy 4 years later).

Annie rolls her eyes, "Pfft...I'm only 13 years old...you're like what 40? I'll get better."

"I hope so, for your sake and their's. If you break away from the Company I won't be able to protect you when you're out in the wide world. They might even send me to hunt you down."

"I'm just tired sensei...tired of it all...I can't stomach this life anymore."

The figure sighs, "I knew you never had the staying power for our profession Annie. You still feel guilt and remorse unlike most of us. It's always been your greatest weakness..."

"Yeah, yeah, I know it makes me weak and soft," she mutters.

"No I was about to say its also your greatest strength as well. You have a good heart and it makes you more then just a soulless killer, better....anyhow I'll tell the suits that you got away from me. You can use my personal boat."

"You mean I can take _The Cutie Pie_?" asks Annie. 

The figure chuckles, "I hate it when you call my boat by that horrible name."

Annie bows to the figure, "Thank you Sensei," and she runs off towards the docks.

A squad of 10 men in black suits arrive just as Annie darts away. "You're letting her get away!" one of them exclaims at the figure. 

"No, none of this ever happened, Annie  killed all of you and got away. Or at least that what's the report will say," the figure disappears and ten shots ring out in less then a second. The guards collapse to the ground with bulletholes in their heads. 

"Good luck Annie..."


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 9, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Metis-

Bolt: "Well, I feel its time to get started."
Metis: "Ladies first."
Bolt: "You'll regret it."
He pounced towards Metis swinging his sai.  Metis was able to block most of the attacks, but received a few minor cuts.  When the barrage ended, Bolt did a backflip, kicking Metis in the jaw in the process.  This send him up into the air and Bolt jumped above him.
Bolt: "BLUEBELL BANG!"
CRASH
Metis was on the ground, not moving at all.
Bolt: "Heh, that was easy."
He heard a crumbling sound and turned around to see Metis standing.
Metis: "Well, I guess its my turn now."
Bolt: "!?"
He does a heavy kick at Bolt's chest, sending him falling down the staircase back into the main lobby of the building.  Bolt gets up, rubbing his head.

Bolt: "Ow...."
Metis jumps down to the bottom of the staircase to pursue Bolt.
Metis: "You aren't getting away that easily.
Bolt: "I wouldn't want to leave anyway.  You're too much fun."
He charges at Metis again, this time, with greater intensity and strength.  Metis is caught offguard and is receiving more vital wounds.  This time, Bolt ends his barrage by tapping his heal and doing a roundhouse kick.
Bolt: "WALLFLOWER WHIP"
The blade at the end of his foot makes contact and Metis receives a large gash on his chest.  Bolt jumps back, and stares back at Metis, looking very confident with himself.

Bolt: "You see, when an unarmed man fights an armed man, the results are obvious.  Looks like I'm going to win this one."
Metis: "Who says I'm unarmed?"
Bolt: "Eh?"
Metis: "I'll give you this, its been quite some time since someone forced me to use _that_ ability."
Bolt: "What ability?"
Metis: "The ability the Devil has given me."
Bolt: "A Devil Fruit!?"
Metis grins at Bolt and chuckles to himself.
Metis: "Thats right.  Now behold as your fate has now been sealed.  RAAAHHHH!!"

As he roars, the nails on his fingers begin to sharpen and grow about 3 feet long.
Metis: "Fufufufu, afraid?"
Bolt stands there for a moment, simply staring at Metis with a confused look on his face.
Bolt: "Wait.... so your ability is nails?  You've sacrificed the ability to swim for nails? LOLOLOL!"
Metis: "You'll see."

He swings his hand towards a stone statue.
Bolt: "Eh?"
Nothings happens.
Bolt: "LOLOLOLOL!  Thats it!?  Oooooo I'm sooooooo afraid.  LOLOLOL"
The stone statue then breaks apart into six pieces and falls to the ground.
Bolt: "!?"
Metis: "You see, these nails are as strong as steel.  So this is no time for you to laugh."
Bolt: "Well, I guess I'll have to take you a little more seriously."
He readies his sai, and the two charge at each other.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 9, 2008)

-With Paegun

Paegun had Faat over his shoulders as he walked back to the "Nonki."  Paegun reached the "Nonki" and laid down Faat on the deck, "Put this guy in the brig."

A Marine looked at Faat, "Who is he?"

"He's Eric the Badger's First Mate."

The Marines nodded, *"Okay."*

"So no one else captured anybody?"

The others shook their heads, "No one's showed up yet.  They're probably still up at the resort."

Paegun nodded, "Alright, anybody wanna come with me and help out everyone?  They're gonna need as much back-up as they can get."

The Marines shook their heads, *"We're scared."*

Paegun facepalmed, "Come on, the guy can't be that strong."

A voice came on over the intercom, "Paegun Collaart, we've received word that you were promoted to the rank of Ensign.  The others were promoted as well.  Lieutenant Mark Drake, out."

Paegun jumped with joy, "Sweet, promotion and more money.  Whoever decides to help, I'll treat them to a drink."

Two Marines nodded, *"We'll go."*

Paegun smirked, "Sweet, you two are awesome."

The two Marines were wearing regular Marine uniforms.  One of them had a scoped-musket and the other had a hammer.

"Let's go you two."

-With Sooyoung, Joseph, and Eric

"Okay since the badger problem was taken care of, then I guess we should deal with Eric's crew."

"Flare Blitz."

Sooyoung jumped into a group of Eric the Badger's men and became a small whirlwind.  The pirates went flying outwards.

"Hmm.....not so tough."

A woman came out from the building with two tanto, "You're mine little lady."

"Bring it, bitch."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 9, 2008)

_Gecko Island._

The tournament was going fast, there were a total of four contestants that were both a lot stronger then the mediocre bar fighters that were testing their luck here and unlike those that were familiar here and knew eachother the four had no problem with killing their opponents.

Though this was advertised as an everything goes competition, over the years it mostly ended in a weeklong hospital stay for the most serious injured contestants but this year with the many pirates that had been in time at the moment it was all different.

Most locals withdrew themselves from the fighting wich eventually resulted for Shin that he only had to fight two easy fights with locals before getting in the semi-finals again the Zanbato user.
And now their battle was about to begin, Both Shin and the Zanbato user were standing in the arena waiting for the announcer to do his work so that they could finally fight a real fight.

"Kid, may I ask why you carry a sword while you fight barehanded."The now in blood covered older pirate asked, out of the four this man was probably the one that contributed most to making the locals drop out.....He completely obliterated his opponents body with that gigantic strength and sword.

"Tsk,as the future's greatest swordsman I will not dirty my katana with the blood of the unworthy opponents."Was the boy's response, he was sitting casually against a wall while he was smoking, you didn't need to now him that well to know that he was almost never seen without a lit cigarette.

"Am I worthy then?"The man laughed, he was amused by this boy.
So young yet believing so strong in his way of the sword.

"Perhaps, but if you want to make sure I go all out."Shin said as he got up and walked towards the man.
"Let's make a wager, I take it you have your own ship and crew.....I want to wager that against all my belongings and the guarantee that I will fight all out.....Ofcourse it is only the honorable thing to do since you won't be survive this battle."

"Very well, if you can kill me you can have what you want."He gave a look back to one of his crew members who gave a nod in understanding.

As they shook hands to seal the deal the announcer finally spoke......


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 9, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Metis-

The two charged at each other, and as soon as Bolt's sai made contact with Metis' nails, sparks flew.  Thy went blow for blow, this time, they were much more even.  Metis seemed to have found a 2nd wind.
Bolt: "Those nails are freakin' tough!"
Metis: "See, they aren't lame."
Each of Bolt's sai were tied up with one of Metis' hands.  
Bolt: "_Now's my chance!_" he thought to himself.
He went to kick Metis with his footblade, only for it to be blocked by Metis' toenails.
Metis: "Fufufu, you see, my abilities aren't only limited to my hands."
He pushes Bolt's foot away and then swings his leg, causing 5 cuts to appear on Bolt's chest.

Bolt: "Argh!"
Metis then jumped up into the air and his nails stuck into the roof.  He began running around the walls as if he were a spider.
Metis: "You see, with my abilities, I am able to attack you from any angle."
Bolt: "Oi!  Get down here and fight me!"
Metis: "Not after I show you another technique."
Bolt: "!?"

Metis swings his legs towards Bolt, and his nails flew at him like arrows.  10 of them, heading straight for Bolt.
Bolt: "TWILIGHT TULIP!"
His spun his sai and managed to deflect Metis' attack, only for him to jump down and tackle Bolt.
Metis: "You see, I can release my nails from my body as well."
He pins Bolt to the ground, and elongates one of his nails.
Metis: "Lets see how this feels."
He stabs the nail into Bolt's side, causing him to scream out in agony.  Metis then jumps back, laughing to himself again.
Metis: "HAHAHA!  See!  This is what you get when you come face to face with me!  Lets see you fight with that in your side."
Bolt gets up, and pulls the nail out from his side.  Blood drips down his body.
Bolt: "Well, I really didn't feel like doing this against you, but meh, I've had my fun."
Metis: "Hahaha, what are you talking about."
Bolt: "Well, you see, I use weighted clothing for my training, and where it 24/7.  I have wrist weights, ankle weights, and a weighted belt."
He begins to unclip his belt.
Bolt: "I pride myself on my speed, so you'll see in a moment what I'm talking about."
Metis: "Haha!  Please, you think that taking off all of your weights is enough against me!?"
Bolt: "I'm only taking off the belt."
The belt is completely unclipped, and Bolt drops it to the ground.
BOOM
As the belt fell to the ground, you could feel the ground shake.
Metis: "W-what the hell!?"
Bolt takes in a deep breath of air and releases it.
Bolt: "Man, it is a lot easier to breath with that thing off."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2008)

Running around from alley to alley, Rek frantically searched for the town market. "This place is bigger than I remembered...." He thought to himself as he found himself in a dead end. "Hey, you, give us all your money!" A band of thieves threatened, cornering Rek. "I've no time for this! Steel suit!" With his Chemos Chemos no mi powers, Rek converted the thieves' clothing to steel. "Damnit!" One of them complained as they lay on the cobblestone street, unable to rise from the ground. 

Paying them no heed, Rek walked away and continued his wandering. He came across a modestly large bookstore located between the fork of 3 streets. "This must be Ella's and Nathan's store..." Rek thought as he entered the store. The place had rack upon rack of books displayed, of every possible subject imaginable. "Good morning Rek." A pleasant voice said to him. "Oh, hey Ella." Ruru's pregnant daughter walked up to him. "We've just opened shop. Nathan is busy carrying some new books from upstairs." At the same time, loud moans can be heard from above, followed by a stumbling noise. Rek rushed to see how Nate was, as did his wife, albeit slowly as to not aggravate the baby.

Rek and Ella saw Nathan, his raven hair and purple eyes covered by books with foreign letters. "You know it would be a lot better if we just hire someone to do all the heavy lifting around here." Rek pulled Nathan from the pile of fallen books. "We wouldn't need any hired help if you worked out more, honey." Ella told her husband. "Really? You weren't saying that whenever we spent those long, cold..." Before Nathan could finish Ella shoved her husband back down the floor. For a pregnant woman, Ella was strong. "I wish Pierro was here right now... he'd be the one doing all the work if he was here." Nathan lamented. "Well, my brother's not here, and I know he's your best friend and all, but he won't be helping you around the shop while I'm around!" Ella yelled.

Rek chuckled as the couple continued with their bickering. It helped him go back to the days when his father would allow him to go with Ruru during his frequent month-offs to Radfol. Sometimes it would be the other way around, and Ruru's family would stay in one of their lavish mansions in the grand line. His attention was averted when he saw a particular tome. As he walked closer to the tome, he found familiar symbols on it. "These look like the symbols on the tome of Gooten..." Rek thought.

"Hey, you guys!" He called to Nathan and Ella, with Nathan on the wall, about to be punched senseless. "Yes?" Ella asked. "May I buy this?" Luckily for Nathan, Ella gladly went to the counter to process Rek's purchase. "That was too close." Nathan said to Rek. The captain of the Monarch pirates left the couple,his new book in hand. Rek continued to aimlessly wander around town, looking for the market. Finally, he arrived at a large, roofed dome at the center of town. Many stalls were there, selling produce harvested from both the island and others. "Guess I'll find the dough here."

In another part of town, specifically the marble town hall, a meeting was taking place between the elders of Radfol. "What are the others taking so long?" Hilda complained. "They're old, Hilda, its understandable." Arianne said to her. "So, did you send Ruru to see Pizarro?" Hilda asked her. "Yes, I have." Ouside town, Ruru Montague, clad not in his butler suit but in his old pirate attire, walked to a small tatched hut nestled under an old oak tree. "Pizarro, it's me, Ruru!" An old man wearing a patched up marine uniform walked out of the tatched hut. "So, its finally time, eh?" The old man said ominously.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 9, 2008)

With Steve-

He had won his first few matches of the contest with ease. No use of his abilities was needed, he just stuck with the usual punches and kicks and they were more than enough. He was now watching the beginning of Shin's Semi-Final round.

Announcement: Will the remaining two participants please come to Arena B. 

Steve: Guess that's me.
He makes his way to the second arena and waits for his enemy. Suddenly a large man in a tank top and jeans walks into the arena. He has long dirty black hair and scars along his arms.

Man: WHAT! This kid is my opponent? He looks like he hasn't even eaten in the past three years.
Steve ignores him and waits for the match to start. The announcer runs out and attempts the two to shake hands, however the man refuses.

Announcer: Whatever, let the second semi final round begin, Proctor vs...I can't seem to read the other contendor's name...The Silver Haired Boy! Fight!
Steve: That's not my name!
Proctor: Listen kid, you should quit now. See these scars, I have one for every man I've killed.
His arms have massive amounts of scars on each of them.

Steve: Interesting, I've got some scars too...
He takes off his t-shirt and rips the bandages off as well revealing his terribly scarred back to his opponent.
Proctor: That's disgusting! You must be one hell of a killer...
Steve: Nope, I've never killed a man in my life. 
Proctor: Then what're those scars for?
Steve: Sorry, you're not worth the breath to explain.
Proctor: Why you little brat!
He charges at Steve, anger in his eyes.

With James-

Callisto: Now, shall we begin?
James: I've been waiting for you to say that...
Callisto flicks the oragami crane he as making at James and it shoots over at him. James does an upward cut to the crane and slices it in half.
James: How dare you mock the great-
Callisto crosses his arms and then the two falling pieces of paper form at a point and shoot back at James, both hitting him in the side.

James: The hell?!
Callisto: Oh, well that is the power of my devil fruit.
James: Oragami?
Callisto: Not just oragami, all paper.

He holds his hand out and another piece of paper comes out with his quickly folds into the shape of a dagger and begins to toss it up and down catching it in his hand each time.

Callisto: I can make the paper as hard as steel if I wish.
He chucks it at James' head but he moves it in time so it simply digs into the wall behind him. After it misses it regains its form of simple paper and falls back to the ground.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 9, 2008)

_Gecko Island Arena A_

The announcer introduced the two fighters and the crowd went wild after hearing his words.
*"The match against Jack "Bonecrusher Marrow and Shin "Smokin' Samurai" Yagami starts now."*

Rightaway the boy unsheathed his Twilight Terror and performed several "Breeze Cutter" attacks wich was followed by Shin jumping up and slashing downwards but like the cutter attacks that slashed trough the air but were blocked by the Zanbato and when the blades connected Jack used his strength to push the boy away.

While Shin was flying to the other side of the arena Jack was about initiate a counter but this was all part of Shin's strategy and so used a dozen of "Breeze Cutter" to keep the large pirate, who was now starting to breath heavily from having to keep using that heavy blade to defect from the many attacks.

As Shin noticed this he kept going using those attacks until he landed and then sped towards Jack once again, though when he came close he feinted a slash coming from the front and instead stepped to the side to slash the unprotected swordholding arm of Jack.
While Jack was shouting some of the nastiest of curse words Shin went in for the final attack.

During his sprint he switched his sword to his stronger left and went in for the kill.
The now nearly exhausted Jack Marrow feared this it was gonna be another feint but was able to block the much more simple slash from the front that Shin delivered.

But was overwhelmed by the amount of strength the boy suddenly had that made cracks appear on his zanbato, it rivaled that of his own now, and was even more shocked when the boy gripped the wrist of his left arm and even pushed the zanbato down until it was on the ground.

Quickly Shin placed his foot on the Zanbato to make sure it stayed down and then shouted "Reverse Lightning Strike" as he made a powerfull upwards slash that would cut Jack's swordarm and head clean off but what happeneed next was unbelievable.

The one that shout out in pain was Shin as he quickly retreated backwards while clutching his side, a trail of blood following his every move.

"You basterd, I though I had you but it turns out that you had one last trick."The boy said as he stared towards the Zanbato wielder, but Jack seemed no longer human but was now an with white armor plated demonlike monster.
"Damn Devil-fruit user."

"Do you like my Marrow Marrow devil-fruit ability, these bones protecting me are as strong as steel."Jack said amused."I'm impressed though I never thought you would force me to resort to this.....But now this battle is over as there is no way you can pierce this armor of mine."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 9, 2008)

Steve vs Proctor-

Proctor charges and slams his fist down on Steve but he side steps the blow and it simply slams into the arena, leaving a large hole. 
Steve: Pretty powerful.
Proctor continues to punch at Steve but he dodges each one narrowly. He suprises him with a right hook that he manages to duck under, but it left him in a vulnerable position, giving Proctor an opening to knee him in the gut. Steve fly back and, rolling to the edge of the stage.

Proctor: You may be quick but with my strength you won't stand a chance!
Steve gets back to his feet.
Steve: Yep, I think I've got you figured out...
Proctor Huh?
Steve rushes at him, Proctor slams both his fists down like a hammer but Steve leaps over them and lands on his arms. Proctor lifts his arms up sending Steve flying into the air. Steve does a flip and then begins to fall face first, positioning himself like a dart. Proctor charges up a punch, ready to meet Steve's face as he gets close enough. 

He releases the punch as he approaches but Steve grabs onto his arm, swings and uses the momentum from the fall to deliver a hard kick with both of his feet right to Proctor's face. He goes flying backwards, holding his face as he slams into the ground.

Steve: And that's that.
Proctor gets to his feet.
Proctor: YOU LITTLE BASTARD!
Steve: Look, you can't beat me with just your brute strength, so give up.
Proctor: Huhuhuhuu...you think that my brute strength is all that I have? Guess how I got these scars on my arms...
Steve: You...got cut?
Proctor: Correct genius, but I was the one who cut myself. And guess what I used...
Steve: A knife...This is getting pretty stupid.
Proctor: Well, you're close... 

He pulls back his arm, ready to punch Steve but he is much too far back.
Steve: What is he thinking?
Proctor: Sickle Punch!
He punches the air, and mid way through the punch his arm turns into a chain with a sharp blade attached to the end. It catches Steve by suprise and he barely has enough time to move, so he recieves a deep cut to his side. 
Steve: Argh! What the hell?
Proctor: Hah! I bet you've never even heard of the great power of the Devil Fruits! I've eaten the Tou-Tou Fruit making me a Sickle Man!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 9, 2008)

_Gecko Island, Shin VS Jack continued_

"You know kid, I only joined this tournament to scout for potential crew mates.....You could make a wonderfull first mate someday....Give up and join me and then you'll walk away from here with your life."Jack proposed while he was inspecting the cracks on his Zanbato, he was impressed that the physical strength surpassed even his own while the boy was half his age and probably even less then half his size and weight......Something like that required a lot of training, it was rare to find a young person with that kind of discipline.

"Screw that, I already said I was gonna kill you."Shin replied as he took this time inspect his wound."Besides I wouldn't join a crew with a captain weaker then me.....You're just lucky to have a defensive type ability."

"Very well, if you are so intend on dying but I never said my ability is just defensive."And with that he stretched his hands towards Shin and shot bone fragments towards him.

Shin quickly dodged them and went on the offensive again, though now Jack didn't even bother to defend with his steelhard defense.
Instead he tried to get a clean hit on Shin while Shin kept trying to slash trough the bone armor.

Though ofcourse Shin was only testing the hardness of the armor and was considering the options he had.
With both his normal slashes and his Reverse Lightning Strike attack failing he had only two options.

He dodged the cracked zanbato once and then placed some distance between him and Jack.
"Hehe, did you finally realise you can't defeat me."

Shin simply smiled while taking on an attacking stance, his blade low on his left while keeping both his hands on the handle.
"Lightning....."before being able to finish his sentence he blitzed forwards with a speed that couldn't be tracked by Jack nor anyone in the crowd probably.
Only to reappear at some distance behind Jack where he finsihed the name of his attack.
"...Impact."

Though he usually would have a pleased smile on his face at this point, but now was different as he cast a worried look to his sword and then to armoured Jack.

Several seconds later Jack screamed out while clutching his stomach, his zanbato dropped but that didn't matter as the blade shattered.

"This is bad."Shin said now really getting worried, his strongest attack only hurt the armored pirate but it certainly wasn't a fatal strike.
"And it got even worse."He was shocked to see cracks appearing on his sword too, against that hard armor his sword could only handle two maybe three strikes before shattering too.

"Heh, that one actually hurt but how long can keep going on."Jack taunted as he used his ability to form clawed hands, but then something odd happened he pulled a pendant off that was hanging around his neck.

Unsure what to expect from this but only able to do one last thing, since he would die anyway the moment his sword shatttered, he went in for his last chance of winning.
With a zigzag pattern he dodged the first strike of Jack's claw and then jumped up high in the air.
As Jack laughed loudly, anticipating his victory while the right side of Shin's body was pierced by the clawed hand when Shin came down.

Screaming out in as he felt 5 sharp claws in the area of his shoulder.
Though Shin was able to bite trough the pain, as this was all part of his plan and his one and only chance to finish this fight before his sword shattered.

When he was close enough and while Jack was thinking that he was one step away from taking out this strong opponent, Shin plunged his sword into one of the three weakspots in Jack's armor.

You see though bones had grown over almost every part of Jack's body, neither his eyes or his moth were protected and while Jack was roaring out as he was overcome by the thought of his impending victory Shin's Twilight Terror plunged right into his mouth causing blood to spill out from Jack's mouth.

The crowd went silent and it seemed as if time stood still until cracking sounds were heard as Shin fell down after the hilt broke off the blade.

Most of the crowd turned away as Shin was barely able to stay conscious from the bloodloss and Jack was experiencing a particular gruesome death.
While gasping for air he threw something towards Shin, Shin who's eyesight was starting to blur picked up something that he thought was a key.

"What the.."He was about fall down but was caught by two pirates that were part of the crew belonging to the now deceased Jack Marrow.

"You're badly injured sir, try not to move while Doc Dorian tends to your wounds."One of the the pirates said as he carried him out of the arena and gently placed him on the floor and when he finally was on the floor the other, presumebly Doc Dorian started tending to his wounds.

"What the hell is this."Shin asked with a strained voice, as he held out the key.
"The key is for the captain's greatest treasure.....The captain always said he wasn't worthy of it and would pass it on to the man that was worthy....He chose you."Shin tried to smile but passed out before he could.

_Half an hour later_

On a stretcher they were carrying Shin towards the ship belonging to the Marrow Pirates.
"Where are you taking me?"Shin asked as he woke up and noticed they were nearing the docks.
"I still have to fight in the final..."He tried getting up but was unsuccesful.

"Sorry about that sir but you were disqualified anyway."The pirate replied."The judges deemed you unfit to continue fighting in your current condition so they turned the other semi-final into the final."

"Damn, I really needed 10.000 belli."

"Sir, the prize was 20.000"The pirate asked confused but thinking it was the resulf of the boodloss.

"Yeah, I know but I just needed the 10.000 to pay a frie.....Someone back, I didn't care about the rest."He corrected himself.

"Oh, well don't worry about it sir, Captain Marrow had quite some treasure and money on board....I'll make sure your friends get's his money."

"Thanks."Shin replied but was then distracted by the fact they started walking upwards and boarded the ship.

"Guys, something is wrong here.....I don't see Cox or any of the other guards around."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2008)

"Guys, something is wrong here.....I don't see Cox or any of the other guards around."

As the Pirates walks aboard the ship suddenly a shot rings out and a bullet hits the floor right in front of the foremost Pirate, he jumps back in surprise. 

"What the hell!!?" he exclaims.  

A voice laughs from up above, Annie stands high up on the rigging of the ship with both her revolvers at the ready, "What are you doing on *my* ship fella?" she asks. 

"You boys have got ten seconds to take your three bumbling friends and get the hell out of dodge, or we're gonna have to throw down," and she points to the far corner of the ship where Cox and his two fellow guards are bound and gagged. Strangely their faces are covered and smeared in chocolate.

"10, 9, 8, 7...." Annie counts down while grinning.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 9, 2008)

"Gunslinger-chan?"Shin asked, his eyesight was still too blurry for him to make out who it was but that voice and the shooting made him believe it was her.
"Get your ass off my ship, I won it fair and square!"Shin shouted in anger as he tumbled off his stretcher and intended to grab his sword wich wasn't there anymore.

"Dammit, you're lucky I can't kill you right now."He said while Dorian and the pirate that had been talking to him before helped him up.
"I have your money, use it to fix your boat and get out of my face."With a smile he added later.
"Well you can come back in a few years after you've grown boobs."

At the moment it probably wasn't wise as he couldn't take much more punishment but that girl could really annoy him, he finally had a good ship that came with a crew that actually seemed loyal as they could've just led him bleed to death there.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2008)

Annie laughs at Shin's insult, she had heard enough of them on her way to this island while riding with the arrogant fool so it really didn't bother her, "Oh Shin its you...I couldn't tell through all those bruises and slashes on your face, its an improvement though," she replies. 

Annie flips to the deck below while still aiming, "Honestly Shin you can't take me in your current condition and your new boyfriends over here would fare even worse..."  and she winks at Dorian but its not a cute wink its a malicious one. 

A couple of years ago Annie would have just blasted these guys to Kingdom Come but she's learned to think ahead and she knows she can't sail this thing on her own, "This is my ship now by right of the ancient rule, called finders keepers losers weepers!" she exclaims. 

"I've never heard of that rule before..." mutters one of the Pirates.

"I'm the Captain of this ship and I make the rules...hehe," declares Annie, "And the first rule is....no weaklings on my ship!" she says boldly. Annie moves in a blur and kicks one of the Pirates over the railing and into the water.

Now Annie looks at Shin with a smile, "Anyone who wants to challenge my authority can gladly fight me for it...Shin you can be my Cabin boy...."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 9, 2008)

"Bitch."Shin muttered, though he was mostly angry that he couldn't even kill her, and not just decide not to do so out of ethical reasons.

"I don't give a damn about rules."He replied as he looked over the railing."Could someone help him up, he was nice to me when I was bleeding like a pig."Out of debt he wanted to keep the man on board and safe atleast.

"I don't give a crap about things like that, you can be captain of this ship....Hell you can even have all the money onboard as I intended to give it to you anyway since I don't need it and intended to give it to you anyway in order to pay you back for damaging that shitty ship of your's."

"All that I want is my own bed and place on board until I decide to leave and I want you to lay off the crew members....They're good loyal people."He almost forgot about the key.
"Dorian?, was it?"He asked while the doctor nodded."Does this key belong to a chest?"And the doctor nodded once again.

"Could you please bring it for me."And with that the doctor was off.
"That chest is mine, the former captain give it and the key to me....Don't get greedy since you got everything else already."

"Oh and don't even think I will be a cabin boy, otherwise kill me just here and now.....It would be more merciful since I'm currently unable to do anything about you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2008)

Annie chuckles, happy to have found the right buttons to push, "I was just kidding about being Captain, fella, and I ain't looking to lead anyone" she tosses a lifesaver towards the flailing Pirate in the water and it hits him in the head with a violent thud. 

"But those three pervs have got to go!" she exclaims, staring at the three bound and gagged guards. Annie walks over to them, "How was the candy guys?" she asks them. Annie tips them over into the drink and wipes her hands clean, "Out with the trash..." she mutters. 

Annie turns around and stares at Shin, "I already packed up my stuff from _The Cutie Pie_ and made my own space, though its just temporary...I can't sail with a bunch of losers like you for too long." 

"I got my own goals and business to take care of..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 9, 2008)

Steve vs Proctor: 

Proctor swang his arm, which was now a sickle around like a mad man, Steve narrowly dodging each one. He ducks under one of the swings and begins to rush in for an attack. He gets close and is about to deliver a punch when he the blade digs into his back and drags him across the stage. 

Proctor: Looks like that'll be another scar on that back of yers!
Steve gets back up, as Proctor retracts his sickle for an arm and transforms it back into a normal arm, however his hand is still covered in blood.
Proctor: Looks like I'll be carving another scar on my arm as well in a little.
Steve: A devil fruit user, you would think that's pretty rare.
Proctor: Aye, outside of the Grand Line there ain't too many, I'm quite the lucky one now aren't I, you how ever are not so fortunate.

Steve slams his fist into the ground.
Steve: Dragon Arm.
Scales begin to grow all around his right arm.
Steve: I don't feel like causing too much of a panic, so I'll just stick with an arm. Looks like Devil Fruits aren't as rare as you think!

Proctor: Well I'll be, that's one nice trick, but it won't be enough.
Steve: I figured, you still have a blade and I don't, but that will change soon. 
He tightens his right hand and begins to scream in pain.
Steve: AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
The scales began to take a different form. His forearm began to grow out and it eventually took the shape of a scaley blade coming out of his arm.
Steve: Dragon Blade...
Proctor: The hell...? That won't save you though! 

Steve charges in, Proctor's arm takes the shape of a sickle again and he throws it at him. Steve smacks it away with his Dragon Blade and then takes hold of the chain. He takes a deep breath and pulls as hard as he can, pulling Proctor off his feet and right to Steve.
Proctor: Whoa! You keep leavin' your back open kid!
He pulls on the chain as he is being flung at Steve and the sickle stabs Steve in the back once again.

Steve: I don't even feel that anymore!!!
His tounge becomes long like a serpants and his teeth grow, and his eyes grow wider. Proctor is flung right into Steve's blade and impaled.
Proctor: Not bad kid...but I'm still alive and gona' beat yer ass!

Steve: Dragon's Flame!!!
He takes a deep breath and shoots a large flame out that singes the impaled man. He retracts his blade from him as he falls to the ground, burnt. Both of their bodies return to normal state.

Announcer: The winner of the final match is...Ste-
Steve: Wait!
Announcer: ?
Steve: First of all, this is the semi-finals, and I'm done with that name you are about to say. I'll now be called Tatsu Brimtale! 
Announcer: Well, Tatsu, your match was made into the final round when both of the other semifinal competitors were incappable of fighting.
Tatsu: Shin?
Announcer: Yes, he was injured terribley and was taken off by some pirates. 
Tatsu: Crap! 
He runs over and grabs the prize money.
Tatsu: Thanks, see yah! Hybrid Point, Wings!
He transforms and flies off.
Tatsu: Crap, where could he have gone, he seriously got caught by pirates!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 9, 2008)

_Gecko Island, on board of the ship formerly belonging to Jack Marrow_

"Tsk why do you have to be such a pain Gunslinger-chan."Shin said as he sat down to rest a crate.
"With a face like your's you should just shut up and look pretty, anymore isn't really needed."

"You have your own dreams?"He repeated, now actually getting interested in having an actual conversation.
"Tell me about them."

By then Both of the pirate that were thrown overboard climbed back up and Doctor Dorian returned with the chest, well was it really a chest it had an odd long cylindrical shape.

"Thanks."Shin said as he accepted and opened it rightaway."Amazing."He said in awe as pulled out the most beautiful sword he had ever seen.
It almost seemed like an ornamental sword, with metal so shiny it seemed chrome or fine silver, Gold ingravings in a language Shin couldn't read and clear crystals imbedded in the guard.

"This can't possible be used for battle, it has too be too delicate."He said shakily, almost overcome by seeing such an amazing sword.

"Actually sir, this is one of the O Wazamono Grade Swords,the second highest grade swords known to man yet sadly the sword is among the many to hold a curse.....Only a worthy man will be able to use it or.....Well the captain never said what would happen but it must've been bad since the captain never used this beauty, I don't know it's name neither."

"That's okay I'll name her myself, and will use her to in place of my now broken Twilight Terror afterall I must be worthy as I will become the future's greatest swordsman someday."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 9, 2008)

With Rex-

?Right. Well we best stop pussyfootin around.? He looked at the big man. ?Sorry. Just, Weird seeing two girls insult each other with such cold words neither backing down...? Belle nodded. ?It?s amazing that there are even people like that.? Little dippers eye twitched. ?JUST KILL EM ALREADY!!!? Big dipper nodded. ?Right!? The smaller man then jumped into the air and rolled into a ball. ?Ah, Time ta be gettin a true fight!?

Big dipper grabbed his smaller counterpart and threw him at Rex like a baseball. ?Ah? A curve ball!? Rex shouts. ?.... what is this? A fight or a baseball game.? Belle sweat dropped. ?I BE SWINGIN FOR A HOMER!!? Rex swings his bat but the smaller man changed direction and stabbed his chest. ?GUH!? Belle tried to fire off an arrow. ?I?ve got him rex!? But was met with the giant shadow of her opponent. 

?AH!? WHAM! She was sent upward five feet and down to the ground. ?That?s... a ball...? Rex pulled a dagger from his chest as the little man got back on Big dippers shoulder. ?Should.. I be taken a base?? he chucked ?I?m surprised you can still stand.? Big dipper commented. ?Ah, This be nutin.? Rex took a swig from a rum bottle. ?I barely felt a ting.? The dippers sweatdropped. *?ITS BECAUSE YOU?RE DRUNK!!!!?* 

Belle slowly stood up and rubbed her cheek. ?Ow... that hurt asshole.? Rex looked back at her. ?Ah, I like a women who can take a punch I do!? He laughed. ?But lets not be lettin that happen a gain.? He took his shades off revealing his bloodshot eyes. ?It?s a bit bright out. But I be tinkin I should be serious.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2008)

Annie breaks out into a hysterical fit when she hears Shin say he want's to be the greatest Swordsman in the world. 

"What's so funny Gunslinger-chan?"

Annie's wipes away tears from her eyes and suppresses a giggle, "Oh...hehe...no I'm sorry its just that I found that comment rather humorous....considering who the worlds number one swordsman is, but hey everyone needs to have a dream right?"

"I don't blame ya, everyone's got a dream...."  and she looks wistfully into the distance. Annie looks at the shimmering Katana with interest, "Not my style but its a beautiful weapon, though it might kill you before you kill someone with it. Cursed weapons are funny that way."

Annie notices that Steve is no where to be found, "So what happened to Dragon boy?" she asks.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 9, 2008)

"Don't laugh at my dream, don't you think I myself realise how far away I am from reaching Dracule Mihawk's level.....But someday I will reach that level  it or die trying"How could a single girl annoy him so much.

"But you never said what your dream was?"He said trying to change the topic, though luckily she did that on her own.
"Yeah, well we'll see how this girl will act....First I need to get out of this sling and bandages though."

"Dragonboy, damn I forgot all about him."Shin wanted to smack his forehead but the sling and the sword in his hand prevented him.
"He participated in the tournament so he's either death or won the prizemoney because those damn judges disqualified me for being slightly injured after fighting against a DF freak."

"But go make yourself usefull and go look for him, Gunslinger-chan."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 9, 2008)

Shin: But go make yourself useful and go look for him, Gunslinger-chan.
He takes another look at the beautiful blade.
Shin: A fine blade like this, cursed? What a shame, but that won't stop me from wielding it. 
He held it up, the sun hitting it sending a ray of light to the sky.

With Tatsu:
Tatsu: Where did he go? And that girl with the gun too. Hm...
Suddenly a flash of light smacked him in the eye.
Tatsu: Ah! What the hell! 
He began to spin out of control, and headed down for the Cutie Pie's replacement.

On the ship-
"What's that!"
Shin: Could that be?
Annie: Not again!
Tatsu was spiraling down at their ship, but he quickly rubbed his eyes and regained his sight. He spread his wings out in time to stop himself and land safely on the boat.
"What is that!" 
Annie: Ah, dragon boy, good to see you again.
He detransforms and looks around.

Tatsu: Nice new ship, a good improvement.
Shin: Yep, not too bad, it's mine.
Annie: What're you talking about!
She reaches for her gun.
One of the pirates walks up to Tatsu.
"So who are you?"
Tatsu: My name is Tatsu Brimtale.
Annie: But I thought you said you're name was-
Tatsu: It's Tatsu now. 
Shin: Tatsu?
Tatsu: It means dragon. 
Shin: Well I guess it suits you than Dragon-san.

Tatsu: Oh, I forgot.
He drops his winnings from the competition on the ground.
Tatsu: So where are we headed?


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 9, 2008)

Grim looked around the first floor to see if he could find Dread. ?Hope I didn?t hit the kid. I don?t feel like taking on another four floors by myself.? Suddenly a man fell from the third floor. ?AHHH!!!!? WHAM! He smacked the ground with great force. ?THE OTHER ONE IS UP HERE!!? Another voice shouted. ?Oh? That was quick of him.? Grim slowly made his way to the staircase. ?He?s coming this way! Everyone get ready!? Grim raised his arm then gave it a flick, from the right sleeve of his jacket came a sword blade.

?I?ll take the second floor then.? Grim grinned and slowly stepped up the stairs. ?C..c..c...crap!!! STAY BA-AUGH!? A man trying to block grim was sliced down. ?Come on dear citizens.? He took another step froward. ?Don?t be afraid.? Step. ?I?m just.? Step. ?Going to kill you.? Many screams are heard from the staircase, The others on the second floor are concerned. ?How... can two people do this!?? 

On the third floor, Dread was making his way through the crowd rather quickly. ?GUH! UGH! HYAH!? Three men flew back. The young man was left standing a circle of defeated foes._ ?I?ll take these.?_ He grabbed as many guns as he could and turned back to the remaining men. _?I believe this is fair now.? _He raised one of the riffles. _?Or not.?_ BANG! One of the men fell. ?HE SHOT THE MAYOR!!!? Someone shouted.

Dread threw the gun away, he hated one shot riffles.  Soon he was making his way through the crowd, Firing off the guns he stole first. Then picking up more as people fell. ?WHY AREN?T YOU SHOOTING BACK!?? A man shouted. ?WE?RE SCARED!!!? the group holds their guns close. ?FOO-? BANG! The man falls to the ground.
_
?Let?s speed this up.?_ Dread was covered with riffles and pistols now. ?RUN!!!!!? The men all threw their guns into the air and took off towards the second floor. ?HOLY CRAP!!!? Someone shouted. Grim was sitting atop a pile of bodies. ?You know. It was foolish to attack us.? He slowly jumped down. ?So I?ll send you all to the realm of horrors.? A black cloud slowly left his hands.

With Eve-

While the others fought, Eve and Orion had simply been insulting each other. ?You have the hair of a dead spider.? Orion?s eye began to twitch, while eve smirked. ?NO ONE INSULTS MY HAIR!!!? She took a dagger from her waist and charged towards Eve. ?I?ve got the greater?? She was cut off by the sound of glass shattering. Looking up, She saw Jason falling towards the ground. ?JASON!? Taking notice of her opponent?s dropped guard. Orion stabbed Eve. Blood slowly dropped from Eve?s mouth as she fell down.

? Moments earlier-

Jason was looking around the room trying to find out where his opponent was. ?It?s not exactly fair fighting someone invisible.? Jason thought. ?But in this situation all the debris should give away his position.? He looked at the ground, Hoping to see something move. Crunch. ?The right!? He turned and punched the air. ?Wrong.? Jason turned around to see a plank of wood coming at him. CRACK! He was knocked backward. 

?That was painful...? He tried to ignore the pain and keep on guard. ?Where did he go...? Jason closed his eyes and listened to the room. ?Its not wise to stand in front of a window.? Realization hit Jason. ?He?s on the ceiling!? But it was too late. Jason was hit once again and kicked out of the window. "Falling onto the ground is really going to hurt..." He thought to himself.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 10, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Metis-

Bolt had just taken off his weighted belt.  Metis stood there for a moment, slightly impressed by the massive weight it was.
Metis: "That was quite an heavy weight you had on.  How much was it?"
Bolt: "I only recently increased it to 30 kgs."
Metis: "Wow, now that is impressive."
Bolt: "Yea, its a bit lighter than my wrist and ankle weights."
Metis: "Thats insane!  Why are you fighting with all that weight!?"
Bolt: "I'm waiting for a tough opponent."
Metis: "Ha!  So you're saying I'm not up to your standards!?"
Bolt: "No."
Be gives Metis an evil stare and smirk.
Bolt: "You're practice."
He vanishes.

Metis: "Where did he-"
Bolt: "BLUEBELL BANG!"
WHAM!
Bolt smacks Metis in the head with the hilt of his sai, sending him flying horizontally.  Before he reaches the wall, Bolt appears in front of him, kicking him up.
BAM!
Metis is sent flying up in the air.  Bolt jumps up, and then knees Metis into the ground.  The building shakes with the force of the hit.  Bolt lands and does a little jig.
Bolt: "Ha!  That was fun.  You want more?"
Silence.
Bolt: "Thats what I thought-"
The floor crumbles and Metis gets up again.

Metis: "That was very fast, I'll admit that."
Blood drips from his brow and mouth.
Bolt: "So, you want more?"
He begins circling Metis.  Debris gets caught up in the wind and its looking as if a small cyclone was forming.
Bolt: "You think you can out run me?"
Metis: "No."
Metis swings his hand, sending 5 spears from his fingers.  They land in Bolt's tracks.
Bolt: "!?"

Due to the speed at which Bolt was running, he had little time to evade the trap and tries to jump over it and stalls for a moment in mid-air.
Metis: "HA!  GOT YOU NOW!"
He swings both his hands now sending 10 nail spears flying at Bolt.
Bolt: "ARGH!"
3 of them make contact, 2 of them on his left thigh.  Bolt falls to the ground and kneels down, pulling the 3 spears out of his body.  Blood pours out everywhere.
Metis: "That should slow you down, hehehehe."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2008)

?URGH!? Jason hit the ground and bounced, rolling he hit the ground once more. ?Damn...? When he finished rolling he was a good distance from the base. ?Huh...?? He looked down, on the ground was an odd mask. It was white with red flames on it. ?I don?t remember painting this...? He put the mask on. ?It?s not one of my special masks.? Jason removed it and placed it on his belt. ?Now.. What do I do.? 

He looked around to get an idea of where he was. And at that moment, Saw Eve fall to the ground. ?Damn it!? Before he could race off he was punched back again. ?I?m tired of this!? Jason drew his Katana, But oddly it was the first time he had really looked at the blade. ?Eve?s Heart~? Was carved into the metal. ?I?ll have to ask her how she managed to do that.? He gripped the blades handle as tight as he could.

?I said. This is no time to play.? Sponde spoke coldly. ?I know.? Jason responded.  He closed his eyes once more and listened. He heard the crunch of dirt. More and more crunches soon followed. His opponent was circling him. ?NOW!? Jason slashed forward and felt resistance on the blade. ?GUH!? He finally got a hit in.

With Anne-

Auriga and Anne have been battling it out for some time now. The both of them using Swords.  Anne is tired and has many cuts on herself. *?Hu,hu,hu..?* she was breathing Heavily and trying to find herself. ?You are too weak.? Auriga comments. ?Don?t stand up anymore!? She charged forward and raised her sword in the air. *?I need a drink.? *Anne thinks to herself, Jumping back to avoid the slash.

*?This is going to be easier without these.? * She drops the weights on her wrists and rubs them. *?It feels better without those.? *She smiled at her opponent. Auriga slashes towards Anne. ?I DON?T CARE!? she shouts, But is blocked by the others blade. *?I?ve sped up a bit now.?* Anne smiled and kicked Auriga?s chin. 

?Flight of the Sparrow!? Anne looked up and saw a flash of blade swings. *?AH!?* She tried to block but was overtaken by the amount of slashes. When the attack finished, She dropped her blade and fell down to her knees. While Auriga smiled above her. ?Just die.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2008)

Two Marine Warships sail out in the open water with haste...
Commander Purin Purin, formerly known as Commodore Purin Purin sits in his office, reading the daily Marine briefings. His elegant Commander's uniform is as immaculate as ever, and his purple hair is still tied up into neat little bows but now there is a long scar running down the side of his face. A constant reminder of his disastrous run in with the Arlong Pirates and his narrow escape from death. Only four his crew made it out alive from that horror.  

There's a knock on his door, "You may enter!" says the Commander. A Marine opens the door and strides through, saluting, "Sir, we've reached Gecko Island." 

"Excellent Lieutenant, any signs of the Marrow Pirates?" he asks. After the Arlong debacle Purin Purin had been demoted and was assigned to hunt lower level Pirates, mostly rookies pretty much. He hated it but as far as he was concerned its still serving Justice and that's all that matters really. Now he was hunting for a particularly vicious Pirate by the name of Captain Marrow who had eluded his grasp for the last month. 

"Yes sir we've spotted their ship via long range telescope, its docked at the front harbor."

Purin Purin clasps his hands together and grins, "Finally we've got the bastard right where we want him...." He grabs an ornate and elegant looking bejeweled Rapier from the corner and belts it around his waist. "We'll move in for ship to ship combat, please inform Lt. Hawkins to hold back his ship to bombard them and soften them up, either way they're hemmed in at close range and long range."

The Commander steps out of his office to prepare for battle, meanwhile their sister ship holds back and readies her long cannons, aimed towards the Pirate ship where Tatsu, Shin and Annie are currently discussing their plans.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2008)

?How?d it go?? Grim tossed a body off the top floor of the building. ?It went well.? Dread followed. ?Feel no remorse. They attacked first.? He tossed another body down. ?I know that captain.? Dread Threw another over. ?It?s just... we haven?t found any crew mates yet. I?ve begun to lose hope.? Grim stopped what he was doing and walked over to the teen. ?Never lose hope my boy. Hope is all that can keep one going.? He then headed for the stairs.

?It?s been a long day. Let?s step outside and burn the building down. It?s best not to leave these for the marines to find.? He slowly began to walk down the stairs. ?I wouldn?t want to go to prison again.? Dread laughed and followed his captain. ?I wouldn?t want to break you out again.? Grim smirked. ?Don?t lie. You?d love to battle marines again.? Grim snickered. ?Yeah... if only I got a second chance.? Dread laughed.

As the two walked outside, they saw the sunlight for the first time in a while. Dread fell to the ground and passed out. ?Heh.. Little kid tuckered himself out...? Grim smirked and did the same. After who knows how long, The two came through. But not on the street as they would have expected, no. They awoke in a house, run down and holes all over. The beds they were on had springs sticking out and rips in the blankets.

Grim tried to get up, but found he was chained to the bed. ?This is the second time this has happened to me.? Grim thought to himself. ?Awake at last.? A man was sitting down in a chair at a desk. On the desk were a few books and a single candle. ?Who might you be?? Grim looked over towards him. ?That?s what I was preparing to ask you.? The man stood up and turned to him, but his face was blocked by shadow.

You could make out some of his clothing. Black boots and brown pants. He had a black tank top and a barbed-wire tattoo on his left arm. There also seemed to be a chain around his neck, acting like a necklace. ?What?s your name.? the man leaned down and looked at Grim?s face. ?You can simply call me Grim.? He responded. ?It?s not your lucky day Grim.? The man grinned. ?I would say its not your lucky day.? Grim laughed low and slow.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2008)

"So where are we headed?" asks Tatsu

"That's a good question Steve...uh..I mean Tatsu," mutters Annie. She chooses not to tell them where she was originally headed though. 

"I'm just anxious to continue my journey and become stronger," says Shin. 

"How about we...."

*KABOOOM!!*

A cannonball hits the dock right next to the Pirate Ship and smashes it to smithereens. Another volley lands all around their ship, blowing up other boats on the docks and hitting the water, creating huge, towering geysers.

"MARINES!!!!" shouts one of the Pirates at the bow of the ship and he points to two Marine warships in the distance, one maintaining its distance and firing its cannons and the other closing in fast. "OI that's Purin Purin!!" he yells.

"Who's Purin Purin!" asks Tatsu. 

"He's been chasing our Captain like a bloodhound for a month now!" replies the Pirate and he runs frantically towards the wheelhouse, "We need to get out of here while we still can!!" he shouts. 

Annie stares at the volley of cannon fire, "I'm gonna help out against those cannons..." she says resolutely and then she stares at Shin, "I know that you can't cut steel but I hope that you can sure cut iron fella!" she exclaims. 

Annie grabs her three barreled rifle aka Mr. Meanie and leaps up to the top of the crows nest. She smiles and puts on her brown leather aviator goggles as cannonballs zoom all around her, her blond hair fluttering wildly against the wind, "Their aim sucks." Annie takes aim with her rifle and uses her uncanny eyesight to focus on the hurtling cannon volley. 

"Gunstar Round!" she exclaims and fires at a rapid pace. Suddenly a brilliant display of explosions erupts in the air obliterating a volley of cannonballs. 

Annie cheers but almost loses her balance as the ship sets sail out of the harbor. Meanwhile the second Marine warship closes in rapidly while the other still fires off cannon rounds.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 10, 2008)

"What the hell is going on there?" *The Dark Justice* was passing by a large island which seemed to be filled with ruined buildings.  Screams and yells could be heard from where Garrick was standing, and a small fleet of marine ships surrounded the island, shooting at people below .  "I don't know, but we should check it out.  There might be some pirates on the island.  It's been a while since I killed." 

*The Dark Justice* headed over to large galleon which seemed to be the commanding vessel of the fleet.  Garrick, Colt and V leaped on board.  Suddenly a bunch of marines wearing gas masks appeared and ran at them.  "Hey- what the hell is this?" The marines had taken out short sticks and were waving them all around Colt's, V's and Garrick's body.  "They're clean," one of the marines said.  "What the hell is going on here? Take me to your commanding officer!"  The marines exchanged looks before the one who had spoken nodded.  "Follow me," he said.   

Garrick, Colt and V followed into the ship until they arrived at a glass chamber.  Inside of the chamber were piles of ash that reached up to the ceiling.  "What? Your commanding officer is made out of ash? What-" "Allow to me explain," the marine began.     

"The name of this island is Med Island, named after the famous doctors who lived here.  A few weeks ago, Marine HQ heard rumors of a deadly weapon being built here.  We were dispatched to find it.  When we arrived, we were too late.  We discovered what the weapon was- a weaponized virus.  One of the doctors had been hard at work on, but he made a mistake and the virus was released from its airtight holding chamber.  Almost the entire population of the island became infected.  The virus is lethal and contagious, so we have to burn the dead bodies.  Our commander was one of the first infected..."  

"We called for a specialist around a week ago before all of our communications officers got infected.  A specialist from G12.  He was on his way from G12 to an island called Crete when we called him.  He has yet to arrive.  We think a small group of non-infected have taken advantage of the situation to loot and steal as much as they can.  We also are having a problem with rioting.  Many people are attempting to escape the island, claiming they're not infected, when most of them are, forcing us to shoot and kill them.  Its gotten to the point where we think a buster call may be in order.  However, that would take months to authorize.  It would be better if a small squad of marines could head on in and wipe everyone out.  This is a high priority mission, so I'm sure you'll be greatly rewarded."  "We'll discuss it back on our ship." The three headed back to *The Dark Justice* to discuss their next move.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 10, 2008)

"Damn damn damn."Shin cursed as he fumbled to get the sheath of his new, Divine Dawn, between his belt and jeans.
"I'm not sure how long I can fight before passing out but I'll try to do as much as I can in the meantime."

"Sir, you can't you're too wounded."Doc Dorian called out but recieved an angry stare from Shin.

"I don't have time for this, if I don't fight we're all gonna die either here or at an public execution."Shin replied as he squinted his eyes so that he could see better in the distance, the blurry eye sight was still present though less then before.

"I'll take the second volley!!!"He shouted to Annie, he hoped that this would give her the time to reload and get ready take the third volley.

Alright with his right shoulder messed up and his arm in a sling, that was all completely useless and so he would have to do all with his left wich was luckily much stronger and skilled.
He could last maybe 10 minutes, maybe a little more before he would have to rest and by then they should start their retreat and so by then the marine ships should be disabled from following then.
But first these cannonballs.

"Reverse Gail Splitter."He shouted out as he unsheathed his blade and held it with the blunt side forward as he made a wide slash.
While this is normally a cuting attack, the blunt side of the blade caused the force to become concussive  and moved the cannonballs ofcourse.

With his blade reversed and seemingly much stronger with this high grade sword that made his Twilight Terror appear as a toothpick, the attack a wider range that made up for Shin's lack of accuracy becasue of his condition.

"Tatsu?"He asked as he turned to face the DF user."I hate to say it but we have no choice but to retreat, the only one in prime condition is that airhead up there and we have no idea what kind of commanding officers are on the ship."It really did hurt for Shin to admit that they had to run away, but even though his sense of honor was strong Shin himself realised that his body couldn't last long like this.

"Do you think you could fly us over to those ships, drop me off at the one that fired first and then fly over to the second to destroy it's mast or rudder while I do the same at the other ship."Shin really hoped that Tatsu would be able to keep up with his plan and would be able to pull it off since there really wasn't much else they could do.

"After that you pick me up ,get us back on this ship and then  we get the hell outta here since I'll probably pass out if I do much more then that.....So can you do it?"


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jaw's small boat just approached the port of a big Town.
As he walked from the port to the streets of the town he saw many marines around guarding.There were many people there but it was highly guarded town too.
Many stores, bars and other shops and houses everywhere as Jaw was walking.He could see people of every age shpping or even training.
He was stronger now too.After his battle at the New Island and the battle with the Marine Commander and the destruction of the 3 marine ships he was really stonger than ever.But he had to train more and harder to become the best swordsman and the best way to do that is to continue straight without giving up and stopping for nothing.
With his 2 katanas that were from the best graded swords in the whole world he could become really great.The 2 black blades could help him reach his dream.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2008)

Jun Fei Qin sighs as she walks around the winding alleyways of Radfol. She had left the Montague home a little while ago, having finished her daily meditation. "This is quite a large city. I wonder if Rek had gotten lost as I have..." She thought. Jun continued to wander around town.

Radfol was quite a beautiful city. There was a wide main road at the center of town, with the city's winding alleyways connected to it, as if they were small rivers that lead to a massive tributary of men and women. There were potted plants in every windowsil, with street lamps hanging from thw walls to illuminate the alleyways at night. There were fountains carved into the homes of several people, a way of getting out of the sometimes hectic life in Radfol. The houses and stores that lined the city were made of white granite, a rare building material in the Jade Empire, her homeland. She looked at a pair of children doodling on the walls of a baker's home. "In Xiang Long, white granite is used solely for the construction of temples, yet these children deface such valuable material. The lands of the west truly are strange. " Jun continued her walk around town until she saw a stall selling 'valuable' silk from the new world. "You, pretty lady!" The salesman called to her. "You look like you could use a change of clothes. I'll give you this fine Jade Empire red silk dress for 10 thousand beri!" Jun glanced the saleman for a moment before continuing with her walk. "How could they charge such a high amount of money for a mere bathrobe?" She wondered before arriving at a strange shop with antiques. 

"Are you interested in anything?" An old woman with a walker asked her as she stared at the jade tiger displayed in the window. "How much is this tiger?" She asked the old woman. "It's 5000 beri, young lady." The old woman looked at Jun before smiling. "Your clothes...are you from the Jade Empire?" She asked. Jun was surprised. The marines who saw her with Rek simply thought she was another tenryuubito due to her robes. "Yes, yes I am." The old woman smiled. "I haven't been to the Jade Empire in a long time. Brings back memories." The old lady entered her store and took the statue. "Here, keep it. It's on the house." The old woman said, wrapping the valuable Jade figure in paper before putting it in a box. "Th-thank you." Jun said, surprised. "May I ask your name?" The old lady smiled again. "It's Fahady. Fahady Mafino." Jun bowed to Fahady before leaving. "And I am Jun Fei Qin. Thank you for the present." As she walked away, Jun could not help but think she's heard of that name before...

In another part of town, Rek struggled to get through the crowd. "So many people in the way..." He said as he struggled to get out of the crowd. Rek saw a large bakery next to some fruit stalls, but was unable to get near with the crowd of people. "Where's an angry bear when you need one..." It seemed that only Rek had trouble maneuvering the masses. Everyone else seemed to get where they needed to, like fish in a stream. Rek seemed like he was in the wrong pond. "This is taking to long..." Rek reached for the pocket of his brown vest. Before going out to town he had changed into something less conspicuous. A simple white shirt and black pants, coupled with a brown vest. From his pocket, he drew out a wad of cash. "Let's see how this crowd reacts against my Beri Shower!" Rek threw the wad of cash in the air and yelled. "Free money!"

Back in the town hall, Arianne and Hilda continued to wait for Ruru. "Do you think Ruru got Pizarro?" Hilda asked. "We'll have to wait, Hilda, we'll have to wait..." Arianne told her while sipping some tea. Ruru then entered the hall unwarned. Behind him was an old marine, with lumps on his head. "Fine, fine, I'll open the pathway to the fountain, just don't send Ruru at me next time!" The bruised old man complained.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 10, 2008)

OC docked at Awara Island.  This small island was made up of one small town.  It was a mercenary hot spot.  Anyone who was a mercenary looking for a job or anyone looking for a mercenary was guaranteed to find one here.  Unfortunately, many of the jobs done here were illegal, and there were rumors about a marine dispatch being sent to deal with everyone here.  OC left his boat and headed into a nearby bar.   

There was noise everywhere.  People here were as drunk as you could get.  OC headed over to the bartender.  [COLOR="Silver[COLOR="Silver"][/COLOR]"]"I'm looking for a mercenary."[/COLOR] "Password?" the bartender asked.  OC pointed his stealth pistol at the bartender's head.  "Head to the door that says 'Employees Only.' Knock three-" OC shot him in the head.  The other customers were to drunk to notice.  OC headed over to the 'Employees Only' door and kicked it down before walking in.       

Three men were playing cards at a table when OC walked in.  "What the hell was that for?" one of the men asked.  OC shot him in the head.  "I'm looking for a mercenary." "Y-you just killed the best one this bar has to offer!" one of the other men stuttered.  "Really? I guess I'll just have to go another bar then."   OC shot the other two men before leaving the room.  

OC entered the main room again.  Someone had noticed the bartender's death, and people were panicking.  Suddenly, the door to the bar exploded.  A squad of marines burst in.  "All of you on the ground! You're under arrest in the name of the World Government! Resistors will be shot!" a sergeant bellowed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2008)

Another volley of cannons hurtles towards the pirate ship. 

"Gunstar Round!" exclaims Annie as she stands atop the crows nest, firing with her triple barreled rifle. Another intense wave of explosions erupt in the air like a wave of smoke and fire as her rounds collide with the cannonballs. Their Pirate ship plows right through the blast field towards open water. To her starboard bow a Marine warship closes in while the one in the distance holds its position, blocking off any escape routes.

Annie gives Tatsu the thumbs up and he nods, "Hybrid Point!" he exclaims and he transforms into his half dragon half human form, complete with scales and claws. Huge wings grow out of his back, and he looks at Shin, "This will be a bumpy ride..." he warns. 

Shin shrugs, "When is it ever not...." he mutters and he leaps atop Tatsu as he takes flight his wings exerting tons of pressure to lift them off. As Tatsu lifts off another waves of cannonballs flies towards them. At the same time, Annie fires at the projectiles, and Tatsu takes a deep breath letting out a jet of flame. The cannonballs explode in mid air, "Hold on!" yells Tatsu and he flies through the explosions, bobbing and weaving. 

Annie lays down coverfire for them but Tatsu's flight path is erratic and shaky. "I don't think that I can make it!" exclaims Tatsu, as he furiously beats his wings. "Well you've got no choice!" replies Shin.

Onboard the Marine warship, _The Harbinger_, the ships cannons fire at a furious pace unleashing salvo after salvo. A Marine officer stands at the railing with binoculars appearing confused as to why the cannon fire is not penetrating, "They're not firing their cannon's at us, so how the hell are they blasting away our volley's?" he wonders aloud. He focuses his binoculars at maximum magnification on the Pirate Ship, and sees a figure standing atop their crows nest firing a rifle. The figure waves at him and blows him a kiss, "Impossible!" he declares. 

"Sir!" exclaims a Marine. "I'm busy tracking a sniper..." mutters the officer. "SIR!!!" yells the Marine again. "WHAT THE HELL IS IT!" bellows the officer. 

"DRAGON!!" points the Marine. 

"Excuse me!?" the Officer looks overhead and sees some reptilian creature hurtling towards the ship with a human on its back. "SHOOT THEM DO...." but before he can finish his command the human riding atop the creature dives into the air and lands on the deck. He rolls end over end and in one swift fluid motion, leaps to his feet, draws a Katana and cuts through several Marines standing in his way.

Meanwhile the Dragon flies off towards the Commanders ship. "Who are these people!?" the Officer exclaims, "They aren't in Captain Marrow's crew!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 10, 2008)

Shin was cutting his way trough the marines that were blocking his way to the masts, he took on an attacking pattern that involved cutting down anyone that came too close and when there was room for it he used the Storm cutter technique to weaken to damage the main-mast.

When he was satisfied, he went on for the fore-mast and after making room for himself, room that he needed since he wasn't in a good enough physical condition to cut clean trough the thick mast, instead he calculated he needed 3 to 4 wich would take time.

But surprising the sword was much sharper and stronger then he suspected as the sword went all up to the middle of the mast in one try, sadly it remained stuck there as well.
"Damn, I can't get it out."He muttered as he tried his hardest to get the sword out with the one arm he could use now.

"I Soldado Kong execute you in the name of Justice."Shin was surprised as this man appeared out of the nowhere and was much faster then the average marine.....Damn he really couldn't use a fight against an officer right now.

The man carrying somesort of stick with spiked ball on top.(Morning Star.) aimed for Shin's head but luckily the young swordsman managed to duck and evade the attack.
Instead the weapon smashed against the mast causing him to unintentionally finish what Shin started as the foremast tumbled backwards against the main mast that Shin had weakened before for exactly this reason.

Now both masts were falling down, taking the last mast out with them aswell as a dozen of marines.
"Soldada was it?"Shin said as finally was able to retrieve his sword.
"Thanks, you made it a lot easier for me."The boy called out while slashing towards the marine.

"Damn you Pirate, feel the power of my justice."He said as he blocked the attack but his counter smashed a hole in the deck.

"Well you're strong but not that very elegant are you.....But I gotta go so."AS he said this he took on a zigzagging pattern wich led to a succesful feint as Soldado took a swing and missed hard while initiate a slash that went from down to up.

The clumsy movement of Soldado and his bad physical condition caused the strike to be non-fatal, but a blood starting coming from Soldado who was screaming out in pain.
"My eye, that damned pirate cut my eye."

Breathing heavily and seeing another wave of pirates coming at him now that their officer was wounded, Shin ran untop what remained of the masts as he headed for the rudder, the ship was damaged badly enough but he needed to remain moving, as hard as it was in his condition and wait for Tatsu to pick him up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2008)

The cannon volleys from the Marine ship in the distance has ceased but the other ship is almost within close range. Annie ignores that ship hoping that Tatsu can deliver on his end. With her remarkable vision she can see Shin standing atop the mast of the disabled Marine warship and dozens of Marines attempt to get at him but even at this distance she would be hard pressed to hit a bullseye. She calmly presses her eye over her sniper scope and suddenly her vision is enhanced two fold. "I got ya fella," Annie changes her ammo to straight shot bullets and starts firing, pressing the trigger rapidly. Marines start collapsing around Shin. 

Suddenly a figure leaps from the approaching Marine ship like a rocket and lands on the deck. "IT'S THAT BASTARD PURIN PURIN!!!" yells one of the Pirates below. Annie immediately shifts aim to down below, "Sorry Shin..." she mutters. 

Standing on the deck is a Marine officer with well coiffed hair and an immaculate uniform with ribbons. All the Pirates look at him frightened, "Where is Captain Marrow?" he asks. 

"Hu.....he's dead..." replies one of them. Purin Purin frowns and glares at the Pirate, "You're lying..." he responds and he draws his rapier, "Now tell me where he is?"

"Hey fella you got bigger concerns!!!" shouts Annie from the top and she fires without warning at the Marine. Purin Purin merely grins, "Hehe..." he disappears without warning and the bullets hit nothing but air. Annie's eyes widen in surprise but she remains calm and backflips. At the same time Purin Purin appears over her in mid air and stabs forward with his rapier, his blade misses Annie's head by millimeters. As Annie flips downward, in one motion she grabs hold of the mast with her right hand and holsters her rifle with her left hand then spins around behind Purin Purin and draws her left revolver. 

*BANG! BANG! BANG!* Annie fires three shots at the back of his head point blank range but the Marine ducks down so fast that Annie can't react, he grabs her gun hand and flings her to the deck below. Annie hits the deck with tremendous impact but she manages to roll away just as Purin Purin's blade stabs into the deck where her neck was only a second ago. 

Annie gets to her feet and draws her other revolver but Purin quickly closes the distance before she can aim and stabs forward. Having no other alternative, Annie uses her guns as melee weapons and blocks his attack with her revolver. At the same time she fires at close quarters while Purin bobs and weaves his head avoiding the bullets and using his rapier to shift her guns away from his face. Annie and Purin trade strikes her golden revolvers clashing against his rapier but she quickly loses ground and Purin scores a stab to her right arm. 

Annie grimaces and attempts a foot sweep but Purin grabs her leg and flings her into the railing. Annie struggles to her feet and glares at the Marine but he laughs, "You're good girl, you're very good but now you're up against the power of a Commodore, well a former Commodore anyway...."

"Tell me have you ever been kicked at the speed of sound?" he asks Annie. Suddenly his foot appears right in front of Annie like a blur. From the distance you can see an explosion erupt on the Pirate ship.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jack Led wakes up in the table of a bar.
Pirates are drinking and playing cards around while empty bottles of beer are on his table.
He seems dizzy and tired as he looks around.He wears a black open shirt in front while he has a short black goatee and black hair in freestyle form.
Suddenly the wooden door opens with force as a big man followed by a squad of marines walk inside.
All the pirates just wait for their capture when they see that man.They know that they cannot escape from him.He wears a marine coat over his shoulders while he carries a huge silver gun.
Only Led doesn't move and just stares at him.

"Hey you, how you dare looking at him?"
"Just go away and leave me alone" as Led tries to stand up from his sleep.

The marine walks away as the huge marine officer with the big magnificent gun known as C.Forey walks closer to him.
"Damn pirate.You are gonna die!"
The officer just puts his big silver gun in the Led's Head between his eyes.
!BAM!
Everyone looks in shock as the bullet just stops in his head and then falls down leaving him only a black spot and just from the smoke.
"What are you?"
"Well, your guns will not work on me" Led finally manages to stand up as he kicks the table and smashing it on the officer.
The officer with blood on his face stands up as he throws away the ruins of the table "DAMN ALL OF YOU, DEVIL'S SONS!!!" 
At seconds Led appears just in front of him and a kick that was not even visible to them due tot he speed sends the officer smashing the wall and passing outside.
The other marines just run away of the bar trying to save themselves.
"Rookie marines!!The freedom age will begin again!"

Led walks toawrds the door as one of the old pirates that were in the bar approaches him and asks him "Whats your name boy?"
"I am Led"
"I will remember that name my son.But who is your captain or....."
"I don't take orders from nobody" and Led walks away....


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 10, 2008)

With Tatsu-

Marine 1: What the hell is that!
Marine 2: I don't believe it! I don't believe it! It's a dragon!!!!!
Tatsu lands on the ship, not showing his face. The marines point their guns at him, nervously.
Marine 1: What're you waiting for! Shoot it!
Before they could pull the trigger Tatsu shot his head up and flew a wave of fire at the marines, they ran overboard screamings.
Tatsu: Simple enough. 
He detransforms, and is still shirtless from his fight before. 
Tatsu: Now, for that mast!
He heads over to the mast but stops when a bullet hits the floor in front of him.
???: Where do you think you're going?
Tatsu looks up and notices someone standing on the crow's nest, but can't tell because of the glare.

Tatsu: I'm going to break that thing your standing on, so move.
He walks again but suddenly a blur slides down the mast and smacks into him, almost causing him to fall. 
???: Can't let you do that buddy, I'm Ensign Alex Wilson, and I'm gona' protect my ship.

Tatsu stares at his opponent. It is a black boy, no older than 14 in a backwards hat and an oversized military uniform. He is weilding a pair of pistols and wearing a pair of blazing red roller skates.
Tatsu: Look kid, you don't wana' get hurt, you should just go skate somewhere else.
Tatsu moves out of the way just in time to avoid a bullet enough so it simply skims his arm.
Tatsu: So that's the way you wana' play...

Alex readies his guns and Tatsu gets ready himself, you can hear the gun shot and Tatsu sprints off, a barrage of bullets following him. He dives behind the mast gasping.
Tatsu: Crap he fires fast... 
Alex: They're automatic! 
Another barrage begins to hit the mast.
Tatsu: What do I-
Before he can finish Alex skids into Tatsu's hiding spot with his gun pointed.

Alex: You're finished pirate.
Tatsu: Don't think so.
He kicks his gun into the air, leaps up and catches it.
Tatsu: Hah! I've got one too now!
He stops his laughter when he notices Alex is behind him with the other gun pointed to his back.
Tatsu: Great...
Alex: Drop the gun.
He does so.
Alex: Any last words?
Tatsu: Yea...Dragon Point.
He transforms into a large dragon and smacks Alex with his tail, forcing him to drop the gun. Tatsu laughs, steam coming out of his nostrils.
Alex: What are you!
Tatsu: A pirate, we're pretty interesting people now aren't we...

Alex: You wouldn't hit a little kid!
Tatsu: If they're annoying enough, why not!
He swings his tail back and smashes Alex against the mast with it, succesfully breaking through it.

Tatsu: Sorry kid, but you've gota' learn somehow. Now, I've gota' go pick up Shin. Hm, hope he hasn't died yet.
He shrugs and flies off.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 10, 2008)

_With Shin_

Shin couldn't last much longer but luckily he saw the other ship's mast break and so Tatsu should be coming for him any second now but what happened next shocked him, he saw an explosion occur on his freshly aquired pirate ship.

"Gunslinger-chan must've screwed up."He mumbled to himself while he was still breathing heavily, with blood starting to seep from his rightshoulder as his wounds there opened up again.

"Shin, get on!"Tatsu called out as he was about to pass over his fellow pirate, the samurai followed those instructions and jumped on the back of the dragon form of Tatsu.

"We have to hurry before our ship get's immobilised too, I just saw an explosion occur on it."Shin said while trying to catch his breath, he only had a short while to rest since it obviously wasn't over yet and as Tatsu neared the boat Shin spotted a marine in combat again Annie on deck and immediatly jumped off to assist her.

"Lightning strike."The attack he intended to perform on the marine was a powerfull downwards attack but the marine dodged and so he cancelled the attack midway, as to not damage the ship and perhaps even buy him the time he needed to block the marine's counter.

The counter of the marine was fast and though Shin was capable of dodging most of them and blocked the marine's last strike, the marine simply laughed and kicked against Shin's wounded shoulder causing the boy to cry out in pain as he skidded across the deck to the other side of the ship.

"You're wounded and exhausted kid, you wouldn't even be able to defeat a Captain or a Commander in that condition of your's, and here you are facing a magnificent Commodore."


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 10, 2008)

"I said: On the ground!" the sergeant shouted as OC advanced towards him.  "You have three seconds before I shoot! Three... two... Gark!" The marine gasped as OC suddenly appeared in front of him and punched him in the stomach.  Before the other marines could react, they were shot in the chest or had their heads smashed in.  "Speed off," OC muttered as he left the bar.  

Marines were everywhere.  Scurrying about, barking orders or fighting.  OC was about to fight when he remembered his boat.  It contained his storage of bio-electric needles.  Without help from Everret Industries, they would be the only ones he had.  Turning on his speed again, he rushed towards the docks.   

When he arrived, his boat seemed to be untouched, although there was a large marine galleon and a small frigate next to it.  OC headed on to his boat and looked for the needles, but they were all gone.  He decided to search outside the boat.  He headed out and saw two marines holding the needles.  He was about to run over when one the marines injected himself with one.  

"Hey, Jim.  This could be good." "Yeah... it's been awhile since I've had a fix."  Jim took one of the needles and injected it into his arm.  His blood began stream as his heart rate shot up, then stopped.  His friend looked down in shock just as a man wearing a long coat up to him and smashed him on the head with a crowbar.  

OC picked up the needle from the unconscious marine.  "Damn it. I only have one left now."  Out of the corner of his eye, he noticed a crossbow bolt heading straight toward him.  He managed to jump out of the way before hit him.  The bolt hit a building behind him, creating a large explosion.  A marine walked up to OC.  He had a short goatee and was holding a crossbow in his hands.  At his waist was a rapier.  "My name is Lieutenant Massive E. Go.  I will crush you!"  

OC pulled out his shotgun and fired.  The marine dropped the crossbow, dodged, and pulled out his rapier before charging at OC.  OC jumped over his and spun around, crowbar in hand.  OC smashed the crowbar down at the marine's head.  The marine parried with rapier, and then with a flick of his wrist sent the crowbar flying.  "It will take years for you to catch up with me!" the marine taunted.   

Ignoring his taunt, OC pulled out his stealth pistol, but suddenly dropped it as the rapier slashed across his wrist.  Before OC could move, the rapier struck twice again- once on his leg and once on his stomach.  The marine laughed at OC.  "Hahaha! I told you can't beat-" OC's fist connected with his stomach.  The marine gasped as he was sent flying through the air.  

The marine fell down in the ruins of the building he had destroyed.  OC ran over to him and punched him the stomach again.  The marine began to cough up blood.  As OC lifted up his fist to smash through the marine's heart, the marine spun out of the way and thrust the rapier into OC's stomach.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 10, 2008)

Tatsu had detransformed as soon as they landed.
Tatsu: Shin, stay back, you're injured. Leave this guy to me.
He holds his arm out and screams as scales appear form into a blade.
Tatsu: Dragon Blade...
He charges at the man but he vanishes and appears behind Tatsu.

Purrin: Oh, interesting abilities you have there.
Tatsu quickly turns around and parries his sword slash. He continues to attack one after another, Tatsu manages to parry all of them.
Tatsu: What's with this guy...

They push down on each other's blades.
Purrin: Your skill is pathetic compared to mine.
He begins to push down harder on Tatsu's blade but he transforms into Hybrid Point, does a spin and smacks him with the end of his tail.
Purrin: You little freak! Hitting me with your tail? 

He examines Tatsu.
Purrin: I suppose my men weren't lying, seems they truly do have a pet dragon.
Tatsu breathes out angrily, fire coming out of the sides of his mouth. 
Tatsu: I'm no one's pet! 
He rushes at him swinging his Arm Blade. The marine parries the attack, Tatsu breathes in and shoots out a jet of flames at Purrin but he ducks under it and slashes at his leg. Tatsu flinches and Purrin follows up with a kick sending him backwards.

James vs Callisto-

James rushes forward, Callisto fires three paper cranes at him. He stops in his tracks and slices up the papers many tiny pieces that slowly fell to the ground. He continued his advance, slicing up the papers to smaller pieces, dodging some of the cranes and then having them come and hit him from behind. He ignored it all and pressed forward. 

He finally reaches Callisto, bloody dripping everywhere.
James: Hah! You have no way to fight me in close range!
Callisto: Is that so?
He pulls on the side of his arm as James swings his blade. A piece of paper extended out and it stretched across, catching James' blade.
Callisto: Paper Shield.

While his other blade was being held by the shield, he swings his remaining one, however Callisto leaps over it and swings around him, the paper from his arm extending and wrapping James up.
Callisto: Well, that was quick.
James struggled, attempting to break out of the binds, but the paper was too strong.

Callisto creatures another paper dagger and points it at James.
Callisto: I knew you were a weakling from the moment I saw you. Psh, I don't even remember your name. 
He pulls back and juts the dagger at James' head.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 10, 2008)

The sleek lines of the schooner Hermes allowed swift travel through the calm seas, calm such a word could be used to describe the situation aboard the ship “WHY IS SHE ALLOWED TO STAY!” yelled Cornelia, pointing to the newest crew member, a women, about five years older then the, she had long red hair and wore a purple and black dress. This was not the most unusually thing, that had to be the fox tail and ears she had.

“we need a Mathematician” replied Daniel “any your not worried about competition are you?” he continued, eye brow raised as he kept the ship on a steady course with the wheel, an eternal pose set to his homeport allowed freedom of navigation. “That was a quick turnover”

This comment made Cornelia livid “LIKE I WOULD! NO SANE WOMEN WOULD BE ATTRACTIED TO YOUR SMRIKING, CHAUVINISTIC, SYCOPAHNTIC, FACE!”

“good word use” Replied Daniel seconds before being punched.

Julia Cartwright watch the whole scene, only a slight smirk on her face ’I knew this would be an interesting boat’ she thought, it was then that both women turned as cannon fire was heard “I think we’re heading into a battle” the said aloud, like one mentioning the weather.

“Great know I have to wake him up!” cried Cornelia.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2008)

"Sound hurts...." mutters Annie as she gets to her feet and  rubs her jaw, she has a huge black and blue mark over her lower face. Purin Purin kicks away Tatsu and follows up with a lethal stab directed at his heart. Annie aims and fires in a blur, the bullet hits the blade and veers it off course, harmlessly passing by Tatsu. 

Annie moves her hands uncannily fast and loads a cartridge in her revolver, "Guys close your eyes!!" she exclaims and doesn't even wait to here them respond. She fires but not at Purin Purin but into the air, "Sunshine Round!" she exclaims. A bright white light explodes in the air, blinding anyone foolish enough to even glance at it, sadly for Purin he gets almost a full dose. 

"DAMMIT I CAN'T SEE!!!!!!!" exclaims Purin Purin and he waves his rapier around in all directions, unable to focus. Annie thanks to her goggles can see through the light, she rushes at the Marine and then drop kicks him over the railing and into the water.

Annie flops down to the floor and sighs, "Can we go now..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 10, 2008)

"Yes, get us the hell outta here!"Shin shouted to the crewmember that was  standing at the helm.
The man followed the instructions though it really wasn't needed as the man too wanted nothing more then to put as much distance as possible between this ship and those two warships.

"Damn, that nearly ended up real bad."Shin mumbled to no on in particular, he was lying on the ground, the exact spot he was kicked towards before.....He didn't have the strength to get up, nor did he feel like it....It took all he had to stay conscious.

"I hate marines but maybe my bounty will go up after this.....If I even have one that is."He never seen a poster of himself but then again he never really ran into marines that much up until now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2008)

The Doctor strides over towards Shin who lies on the ground, "You're not looking so well..." but before he kneels over him, Annie grabs him and drags him to her side.

"That lug can take a lickin' and keep on tickin' but me look at my pretty face," she says pointing at the the black and blue's and scratches on her face, "Do you have like any kind of ointments or something?" she asks the Doctor.

"As a Doctor I have to treat those who are most wounded first. They take the highest priority," he replies with professional pride. 

However Annie is already rummaging in his Doctors bag, "Yeah exactly, my cuteness is definitely a high priority....ooh whats this?" and she holds a bottle of pink pills, "Does this go well with alcohol?"

The Doctor sighs and snatches away the bottle.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 10, 2008)

"It think your face is better like that Gunslinger-chan."Shin said while the doctor turned him over so that he was lying on his back.
"Your face suits that ugly personality of your's now, that way people can tell rightaway with what kind of witch they dealing."

"Sir, it would be wise not to talk."The Doc replied as he took Shin sweater, and then finally the bloodied bandages.

"Yeah, the wounds on my shoulder kinda opened so you'll need to stitch them again."Shin commented as he was lying then staring at the clouds above.
Damn, what was he tired, he just hoped that he could atleast sleep for a day before having to fight again.

"So Gunslinger-chan, Tatsu-san....Either of you have an idea where we should head for?"Shin himself didn't care anything the opposite of Gecko Island would be good.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2008)

With Rex-

?Belle, I?ll be needin you to fire those arrows as best ya can.? Rex readied his guitar and faced down his opponents. ?Big D! Attack formation three!? The little man shouts. ?Right!?  The smaller man jumped into the air and positioned his body to resemble a spear. ?Let?s do this Rex.? Eve raised her bow. ?I?ll get the big one.? Rex smirked. ?I?ll be taken the tiny one den.? Big dipper grabbed a hold of the smaller man. ?HUMAN SPEAR!? 

He threw the small man and gave a small flick to make Little dipper spin. ?ANGEL?S FLARE!? Belle fired an arrow towards big dipper. ?HAH! Like I?d fear that!? The arrow light on fire and split into four. ?BIG D!!? The little one stopped his spin and looked back at the bigger man. ?First Chord.? Rex Smacked The little man as he flew towards him, Then spun the guitar and cracked him again. Followed by a knock into the air.

?T?re now we?re even.? Rex smiled at Little dipper fall towards the ground. But before hitting, he landed on his hand and flipped backward. ?Bastard...?  Rex looked over to Belle. ?Come on we-? He was shocked to see her head in Big dippers palm. ?LET GO OF HER YA BASTARD!? Before he could move, Big dipper slammed Belle into the ground. ?DON?T SHOOT ME ANYMORE!? He picked her up and slammed her down again

With Eve-

Eve was floating in darkness. ?Why do you even like him?? a voice echoed. ?He doesn?t like you.? It spoke again. ?He doesn?t care if you hurt.? The voice mocked. ?He?s real.? Eve spoke. ?He?s nice.?  She slowly stood up and looked up at Orion. ?I?m... not... done yet...? Her opponent laughed. ?You are done. That wound won?t let you move. Even if you try, you?ll simply bleed till you have nothing left!? She mocked.

?It?s over! I?ve won!? WHAM! She was hit across the face with what felt like a metal pipe. ?Your voice... is like nails... on a chalkboard.? Eve huffed, holding her spear. Else where, away from the others. Jason and his opponent continue to battle. ?I?ve gotten three strikes in.? Jason looks around for the blood trail. ?He can?t hide anymore.?  He heard a step and quickly blocked to his right. ?I see blood floating in the air.? Jason smirked.

?Then I?ll remove it.? The blood slowly faded out. ?As long as it has contact with me. I can camouflage it.? Jason felt the fist slip away. ?So that?s what it is.. A camouflage fruit.. Here I thought you were invisible. But you are just blending to the background.? He looked around. ?In that case.. There should be some sort of delay when he moves around...? The secrets been found, or has it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2008)

"Well first things first we gotta name this boat. I don't know what it was called before but now that its got a new owner..." she looks at Shin with a smile and silently forms the word "me" and points at herself, "We should definitely come up with a new name for her. Its bad luck to sail on a ship that hasn't been named yet."

Annie looks at the Piraet at the wheelhouse, "Hey fella what was this boat called when your Captain was in charge?" she asks. 

"_The Epic Bonemarrow Crusher of Doom_..." he replies.

Annie rubs her chin thoughtfully, considering this name, "Yeah we gotta come up with a new name."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 10, 2008)

"Yeah, that's for sure."Shin replied as he was still shuddering from hearing the name the boat went by under it's previous owner.
"Damn, nobody could honestly say that was a good name right?"

"Gunslinger-chan, we don't need any suggestions from you since I don't want to be sailing on the Honeybunny or something like that."He rolled his eyes as he thought back at that Cutie Pie of her's.
"The Infinity Ark, is that any good?.....Or the Infinity Cruiser?.....I'm liking the Infinity part but besides that I'm not sure."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2008)

"How about _The Cutie Pie II_!!" Annie exclaims and she raises her fist in the air as if looking for a roar of approval. All the men on deck sweatdrop and look at her, *"Oi, Oi..."* they all exclaim in unison. 

Annie's shoulder's sag and she looks down at the floor, "We need more women on this boat..." she mutters quietly.  

Tatsu speaks up quickly so that Annie will not give anymore suggestions, "I've got the perfect solution, how about we all write down our choice on a piece of paper and then we put it into a hat and just draw randomly. Let fate decide?"  he suggests. 

Tatsu looks over in the corner and sees Annie trying to intimidate one of the crewmembers, speaking in a low voice, "You better vote Cutie Pie fella or I'm gonna rip out yer left..." 

"Hey stop that!" interrupts Tatsu. 

Annie jumps back and smiles at Tatsu, "I was just suggesting some names to him...hehe," she says innocently.

Tatsu sighs and looks at everyone, "So what do you guys think? Should we just draw randomly?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2008)

Grim was kicked back into his bed. ?You?ve caused me a lot of trouble here. I was hoping to destroy those people myself.? the man pulled a chair up and sat in front of Grim. ?Well, Can?t help it if you were slow.? He smirked. ?I wasn?t slow. I was biding my time.? The man responded. ?A wise thing to do. What?s your name?? Grim questioned his captor. ?Jacob Pain.? Sat back revealing Spiked blond hair and black sunglasses. 

?Jacob. Join my crew.? The man sat back and tilted his head. ?Why should I do that?? Grim smirked. ?Because. You are like myself.?  Grim then sat back. ?And because you know if I was capable of taking on all those men. That breaking free from this would really be easy.? Jacob smirked. ?And what would the goal of your pirate crew be?? He lowered his glasses. ?To free the people from the chains that bind them.?

?Heh.? Jacob sat up and unlocked the chain. ?I?ll see how far this crew takes me then.? Grim blinked for a moment. ?I really thought I?d have to convince you more.? Jacob shook his head. ?I had plans on joining a pirate crew. You could say I tested your worth.? He then unlocked Dread, who was still sleeping. ?You have quite the twisted mind young one.? Grim picked Dread up and the three began to walk out of the house.  ?I like that.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 11, 2008)

_On the Dark Justice near Med Island the source of a virulent infection...._
Garrick looks at his officers with a serious face, "Now this is isn't like chasing down criminal Pirate scum, these are civilians we're talking about."

A fresh faced Ensign nods, Garrick forgets his name, he never remembers the fodder, "Yeah those poor people didn't do anything..." he mutters. Garrick, V, Colt and the other Junior Officers stare at the man as if he is some kind of anomaly. Clearly this poor Ensign chose to be with the wrong kind of Marines. 

"Excuse me..." mutters Garrick, gritting his teeth and he puts his hand to his ear, walking up to the Ensign, "Come again..." he says. 

The Ensign stutters, "Uh....um...no I meant that they have rights too...we have to do our best to protect them as well."

V sighs and immediately reaches for a knife but Garrick raises up his hand in front of V, motioning him to stop. Garrick grins at the young Officer, "Have you ever heard of the Great Admiral Akainu?" he asks. 

"O....of course sir..." stutters the Ensign. 

"Do you know that I served aboard his flagship when I was younger then you are now. That badass Marine, Oda protect him and make him Fleet Admiral, loved to repeat a certain line. Would you like to hear it?" he asks the Ensign.

The Ensign nods, though he really wants to shake his head. 

Garrick laughs and then becomes serious, "He said, If you are going to do a job, do it thoroughly. Evil must be completely eradicated." 

V nods with approval at this quote. Now Garrick's eyes show a zealous intensity, the face of a true believer who will do anything for his ideals. He gets right in the Ensign's face, "We're going to kill every infected bastard on that Island, down to the last man, woman and child. You know why? Because its the right thing to do. We must sacrifice the few to protect the many and let God sort out the rest."

Garrick spins around and strides away, "PREPARE FOR ALL OUT WAR!!!" he bellows, "I WANT EVERY AVAILABLE ATTACK SQUAD READY TO GO IN 5 MINUTES!!!"

"Oh and Ensign congratulations, you get to lead the scouting team and say hello to the fucking cannibal psycho's running around that island, gyahahahahaha!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 11, 2008)

A few hours later-

Grim sits in the control room, waiting for something to happen. ?Jacob and Dread are sleeping.? He sighed and walked out on deck. The only light out was the moon. ?I wonder why Dread has slept so long..? SPLASH! ?Hmm?? He looked over to see ripples in the water. ?A fish?? SPLASH! It was the other side now. ?Hmm?? He walked over and noticed more ripples. ?That?s odd.? boom, *CRACK!* Part of the railing was destroyed. ?Cannon fire.? 

Grim smirked and ran towards the back of the ship, where they kept the Cannon. ?Rude awakening incoming.? He raised a Telescope and looked off into the Distance. ?Marines.? The grin on his face grew larger. ?Aim.? He positioned the Cannon. ?And Fire.? BOOM! He took the glass up again to confirm a hit. ?Ah. I missed.? The cannon ball landed just a few feet to the side of the marine ship.?I?ll get them next time.?

On the marine ship-

?THOSE BASTARD?S ARE FIRIN BACK!? A man dressed in Lieutenant?s  clothing shouts. ?I WANT EVERY ONE OF THOSE DAMND PIRATES IN DAVY JONES LOCKER YA GOT ME!?? The marines Saluted and readied more cannons. ?Damned pirates. Broke down our best prison. Gotta pay for that somehow.? He spoke in a southern accent. ?DAMN IT YOU PEOPLE SINK EM FASTER!!!? 

Back on The Reaper- 

?Huhuhuhuuu.? Grim Fired once more. ?Wakey wakey!? He loaded the Cannon and prepared another shot. ?WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON UP HERE!?? Jacob ran out on deck wearing only a pair of boxers. ?Good morning.? Grim waved to him. ?GOOD MORNING MY ASS! WHAT?S GOING ON!?? CRACK! More railing was destroyed. ?We?re in a fire fight with some marines. I can only use one cannon at a time so get your ass over here.? 

Jacob took up a second Cannon. ?Did I miss something?? Dread came walking out in bunny slippers and red pajama pants with a white tank-top. ?Good timing my boy! Grab the Telescope and aim for us!? Dread nodded and looked through the scope. ?Fire!? BOOM! BOOM! Two shots left the ship and sailed towards the marine ship.  ?Did we get em!?? Grim asked. ?Six inches off captain. Adjust aim to the right.? 

Once more on the Marine ship-

?DAMN IT! YOU PEOPLE CAN?T HIT A SIMPLE SHIP!? Where the hell do they get these guys.? The Lt. Grabbed a cannon from one of the Marine?s ?I?ll show you how its done! Now how?d you operate one of these contraptions..? He pulled on a string and BOOM! ?GOT DANG!? He laughed. ?First time ever usin one!? He cheered his cannon ball on as it sailed towards the intended target. 

On the Reaper-

?Ah. That doesn?t look good.? Grim say the Cannonball coming right for the ship. ?Well, Been nice knowing all of you.? He sat down. ?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?? Jacob shouted as the cannonball came closer. ?It?s going to hit dead center on the ship. No point trying to delay it, We?ll just at these things as they come.?  Dread sat down next. ?Right.? Jacob smacked his face and grunted. ?I swear you are both-?* BOOM!*


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 11, 2008)

Boler Island......
Led just walks as he left his goals and dreams behind for now.
But he still remembers what he have to do.But for now he is alone.
He needs some friends , a crew that will travel across the Grand Line....

As he walks he can see a squad of 20 marines running at him.But without any higher officer or something.
They just took a call for the fight at the bar and they immedietly run to see what is happening.But they were late.

Led just see them from far as they approach him and surround him.
They all aim him with their guns from all direction.

"Fools.....Your guns cannot harm me."
!BAM BAM BAM!!!
They instantly shot him from all directions.
But.......Led stands there without even a single wound from the bullets.
_"What the fuck is he??"_
_"He may be a devil fruit user.He has the powers of devil.Those guys are really strong!!"_ another marine said.

"I have the powers of the Bam Bam fruit and now my body works as a gun."
Suddenly moves like a flash to all direction at a zig zag motion and starts hitting each one of them with powerfull blows that send them far away.
Fists and kicks smash their bodies without even noticing.
He moves so fast that they cannot even aim him.

After some seconds he stands at the middle with dead bodies around and blood everywhere.
Because his body is already hard and the strikes are at high speed the damage he causes is great.

Led continues his way to the port of the town.....



*With Jaw..........*

Some children run around and playing together as everything else seems pretty and peacefull too.Except from the many many guards and marines that are almost in every corner waiting for action.

Jaw can see the marine base at the square of the town.
As he walks towards the biggest and most famous shop with swords, clothes and more in the town a marine guard stops him.
"Hey you!Wait 1 minute plz"
"Sure..." 
The marine walks closer to him as he glances his face and then looks some wanted posters with 0 reward.
"You look familiar...."
"Damn...." Jaw thinks....
"Shit, here you are.You are a pirate!" the marine yells as the others hear him and immedietly run there.
"You bastard!" Jaw says as he head inside the shop.
"Leave plz.It will become messy."
The owner of the shop runs outside as a massive number of marines surround the shop.
The marines bring 2 cannons out of the big shop as they prepar to attack.They don't have time to waste even for a fool and weak pirate so they will do everything from the start.
_"Ready!!1......2........3.....FIRE!!!"_
"OH SHIT!" Jaw yells as the cannons fire huge cannonbal towards the shop.
*"BOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!"*
A huge explosion......the shop becomes ruins as dust and smoke cover everything around.
And Jaw was inside when that happened......
As the marines walk there to find the dead body a man comes out of the ruins with blood covering his body....

"Grr....grr...." Jaw moves
"Damn you all.....you could kill me with that attack"
"WHAT????" THE MARINES YELL.
"But that is what we wanted you pirate!!" another marine yells..

"Well you know what is the good thing with this?When I am done with you all, I will be really stronger."


----------



## koguryo (Oct 11, 2008)

~Maicho Island~

-With Sooyoung, Eric, and Joseph

Sooyoung was staring down the woman with the two tantou and they both started to charge at each other.  Eric stopped the two from fighting, "We don't have time for this.  Chain Bullet."

Eric shot the woman and looked up at the roof, "Let's just go and finish off their Captain, it'll be faster.  It can be 3 on 1."

"How do you suppose we get up there?"

Joseph looked up at the roof, "I have an id-"

Eric and Sooyoung cut him off, *"NO!!!"*

"Fine, it was gonna be cool."

Eric shot one of his arms towards the roof, "Sooyoung, take my other arm, after we get up there, Sooyoung keep 'The Badger' busy, and I'll bring up Joseph."

Sooyoung nodded, "Right."

Sooyoung grabbed onto Eric and they ascended to the roof.  Eric The Badger looked at the two, "Uhh, so I have to deal with this myself?  Come on then."

Sooyoung unsheathed her jian and charged at 'The Badger.'

Eric shot down one of his arms towards Joseph, "OI, Grab On!!!!"

Joseph scratched his head and grabbed Eric's arm, "I'm not to sure about......this!!!!!"

Eric flung Joseph into the air, "AHHHH!!  WHEEEE!!!!"

Joseph had his daggers ready and landed by Eric the Badger.

-With Paegun

"Alright, there's the resort building.  Where's the others?  We should ask that big group of people over there."

The two Marines grabbed Paegun's shoulder, "Umm.......those are Pirates."

Paegun scratched his beard, "I see.......let's capture them then.  HEY YOU PIRATES, YOU'RE UNDER ARREST!!!!!"

The two Marines facepalmed, "How the hell did he promoted?"

The other Marine put his hammer on his shoulder, "Let's help him out."

While all this was happening the Pirates charged at Paegun and the two Marines.

Paegun jumped up into the air, "Body Slam!"

Paegun landed on some of the Pirates, who got knocked out.  The Marine with the hammer charged into the crowd, "LEEEROOOOOOOYY JENKINS!!!!"

The Marine with the hammer started to spin around in a circle, knocking Pirates backwards, and breaking bones.  The Marine with the scoped-rifle took aim, "BOOM!!!  HEADSHOT!!!!"

Pirates were being taken down left and right.

-Back on the roof with Sooyoung, Eric, Joseph, and Eric "The Badger"

Sooyoung, Eric, and Joseph were engaging "The Badger" in combat, who was defending himself from the three pretty well.

"I could have sworn I just heard.......never mind couldn't be."

"TAKE THIS YOU BITCH PIRATE!!! HAHA!!"

"Looks like our backup arrived."

Eric started talking to Sooyoung and fired off a chain at "The Badger", "What do you mean?"

"First Technique: Flare Slash!"

Sooyoung bounced off of "The Badger", "What I mean is that Paegun is down there.  We could use a hand......you think you can get him?"

Eric sighed, "Fine, I'll get him."

Eric approached the side of the building and looked down at the ground.  Paegun and the Marine with the hammer were surrounded by bodies of Pirates.  The Marine with the rifle was a good distance back, "There's no way they did that themselves."

Eric shot his arm down towards Paegun and the two Marines, "OI, GRAB ON, WE'RE DEALING WITH THEIR CAPTAIN!!!!  WE COULD USE THE HELP!!!!"

Paegun looked at the chain-arm, "Alright, me first."

Paegun grabbed onto the arm and Eric pulled him up to the roof.  As soon as Paegun hit the rooftop he started to engage "The Badger" with Joseph and Sooyoung.

Eric then pulled up the two remaining Marines and they were engaging Eric "The Badger."

"This guy's pretty good.  Time for a combo attack!"

Eric shot chains at "The Badger" and wrapped him up, "Let me go you bastard!!"

Paegun then ran behind "The Badger" and put him in a headlock, "NOW!!!!"

Sooyoung, Joseph and the Marine with the hammer started rushing towards the immobile "Badger."  Joseph was approaching from the left with his daggers, Sooyoung was approaching from the right with her sword, and the Hammer-Marine was approaching from the middle.

"Fifth Technique: Flare Drive!!!"

The Hammer-Marine shouted, "Divine Hammer!!!"

Joseph looked down at his daggers for a split second, "Umm......how about 'cool sounding technique with daggers'?  Oh yeah I'm good."

Joseph and Sooyoung pierced Eric "the Badger's" chest, and Hammer-Marine crushed his skull, full-force.  At this point the Rifle-Marine shot "The Badger" in the stomach a few times.  While Hammer-Marine started crushing "The Badger's" skull, Paegun readjusted himself and had his arms wrapped around "The Badger's" waist.

When everyone was done with their attacks, Eric let go of "The Badger", and Paegun proceeded to German Suplex "The Badger."

"The Badger" laid on the roof in a bloody heap, and everyone stared at him.  "The Badger" then coughed.

*"HE'S ALIVE AFTER ALL THAT!!!"*

Sooyoung then handcuffed "The Badger" and the Marines proceeded back to the 'Nonki."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 11, 2008)

The marines charged at him with guns and swords like maniacs.
Jaw was wearing his black Bandanna.The shiny and hot sun was above their head that time.
Jaw smiled as he drew his katanas that belong to the best graded swords.
The sound of the blades as he drew them out of their scabbards cut the air...
Jaw moved his one foot in front as he prepared.
A number of marines like a whole army was running towards him.But he had to overcome this obstacle to reach his dream.
This was Grand Line.And this is what it takes to become the best in this world.

As strange smile on his face as the marines were just 3 metres far from him.And Suddenly....
Jaw passed through the enemies at seconds as he appeared at the other side.
It was like he cut the air itself and passed through him as something sliced everyone there in seconds.
Suddenly everyone stopped and were not even moving a bit.As it was like the time frozen
Only some weak voices of them were trying to come out of their mouths while the blood coming out of the wounds on their body started appearing on them and coming out like water.
Then they fell on their knees.They dropped their weapons since now the judgement hit them.They were dead from the moment they moved against Jaw and tried to stop him from reaching his only dream.He managed to clear the whole Town from the marines.

Only a small number of 5 to 10 marines left.One of them walked in front.He was fearless and was ready to battle even after what has happened.
He was a tall man with a marine coat on his shoulders.He was standing just in front of the gates of the Marine Base.He was the Officer of this Town and the strongest one there.His rank was high and now he was Jaw's next opponent.
_
"You came to my town.You killed my men.You killed my friends.Now you are gonna pay with your life."_ the marine officer known as Officer Joe said.
"So are we gonna fight right?"
_"Yes, we will fight to death now!You men, leave now.This man is not in your level"_ Joe ordered his remaining men to leave as he prepared to battle with Jaw.
From his clothes he drew a giant sword.It seemed really heavy and only a high ranked marine and trained like him could lift and battle with it.
Joe charged at him with his force.
Jaw just tried to defend himself as their swords made an impact upon their contact.Joe had brutal force and was strong enough to match Jaw.

They were fighting like this for several minutes.Jaw could only stay at defence.Joe was pushing him all the way back when he smashed him on a wall just in the opposite side of the Base.
And then a powerfull blow at Jaw's stomach made him split out blood.
"So you are very good after all."
"Ahhhh!!!!" Joe had no time for talk and was just trying to beat Jaw to death.
And then he grabbed his one arm as he sent his one katana away, leaving him with his one sword only.
"I am open.....shit he is gonna rape me now!" 
An attack from Joe sliced Jaw at his chest and then a kick smashed him as the rocks from the wall fell on him.
Like a maniac Joe continued stabbing his giant sword above the ruins and under them to kill Jaw.
He continued this for some seconds.
"You see now??You cannot beat the marines!!!!" Joe finally stopped and walked some meters away as he heard somethign behind him.
As he turned again he saw the rocks moving as Jaw stood up once again with open wounds and bleeding badly.
"Why you don't just die!!!!!???"
"Argh...you can't understand right?I have a dream.....and dreams never die!"
Without hearing a thing Joe run on him again
"Silent Blade" as Jaw just made a slow move with his swords without being a threat for Joe at all.
Suddenly Joe heard something as he stopped moving.A pain straight inside him made him stop.
"What you did to me??"
Then Joe fell on his knees.
Jaw walked and grabbed his second katana as he prepared for a final blow.
"Dragon Blast!!!" He moved his swords incredibly fast as with an acrobatic move a blue aura like a dragon surrounded him and sent out a powerfull blast that passed from Joe as it totally destroyed him and continued straight to the marine base behind him.The blast hit the whole building while it started coming down.
It destroyed the whole base with just a blow.It became ruins in some seconds since the blast destroyed the pillars.

Jaw moved his one sword over a rock as he sliced it easily in 2 pieces and then put his swords back in the scabbards and walked away leaving the dead body of the marine officer and the ruins of the marine base."I became stronger......"
Jaw could see all the peasants around being happy and laughting for the marine's death.

_Dragon Blast: (It has the appearence of Pund cannons)_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 11, 2008)

_Med Island..._
A small Marine attackboat sails from _*The Dark Justice*_ into the docks of Med Island. Onboard is a squad of 7 heavily armed Marines. At the bow, the handpicked squad leader, Ensign Mayweather trembles slightly.  

The entire dock is silent and the harbor buildings look heavily damaged, the windows shattered and even entire walls have been blasted open. Here and there a few boats bounce up and down against their moorings. Several plumes of black smoke drift up into the sky far in the distance.

"What the hell happened here?" mutters one of the Marines as he looks around nervously in all directions. Ensign Mayweather looks at his squad and tries to put up a brave front, "We're only here to scout and perform recon...I don't want any running and gunning, got that," he commands. The entire squad nods and they swiftly leap out of their vessel in an orderly and precise fashion. 

Ensign Mayweather takes the lead and enters a rundown factory like building, aiming with his rifle in all directions. Behind him his squad forms up and fans out through the building. 

"Got a spook!" calls out one of the Marines, aiming his rifle at a shadowy figure kneeling in the corner. He is about to press the trigger but then Mayweather grabs his rifle and pushes it down.

"What's the matter with you its only a little girl!" he exclaims and he's right a young girl perhaps no older then 9 huddles in the corner with her back turned to them. 

"But sir Lt. Garrick said to eliminate any spooks on sight..." protests the Marine. 

"Lt. Garrick is a crazy son of a bitch who wouldn't know justice if it hit him in the ass!" exclaims Mayweather. He glares at the Marine and slowly walks towards the little girl, "Excuse me young lady..." he says and he reaches out his hand towards her. The girl spins around revealing a bloody face, her eyes are bright red and purple veins pulse across her face and arms. She leaps out and bites Mayweather in the arm and he screams. He hits the girl with the butt end of his rifle and she falls to the floor. 

"Shit," he exclaims while looking at his bleeding arm, "This isn't good" Suddenly he starts convulsing and twitching violently. The other Marines take aim at Mayweather but he looks at them with pleading eyes, "Please....wait...." he begs but then his eyes become blood red and he lunges at his own squad. They all fire simultaneously and Mayweather slumps to the ground. An inhuman howl rings out somewhere outside. 

"LET'S GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!!!" one of the Marines yells. The squad sprints out of the building exit towards their boat and in the distance a mob of red eyed lunatics runs towards them from down the street. The squad  makes into the boat and speeds away towards *The Dark Justice*.

10 Minutes later...
Garrick stands at the railing of his ship looking down at the squad that has just returned from Med Island, they are all still in the boat. "That's an interesting report men. We certainly owe you a debt of gratitude for your heroism...just hold here while we get the Medics to clear you to board," he says in a reassuring voice and he turns around and walks away. 

Garrick looks at Clemens, "They could be infected, kill them," he mutters. Clemens nods and signals the gunner, 5 seconds later the tiny attackboat blows up in a plume of flame and smoke with her squad still aboard.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 11, 2008)

_With Shin and company onboard the boat that will soon recieve an acceptable name._

"Gunslinger-chan, if you don't stop harresing the crew members I'm gonna kill you."It was an empty threat ofcourse, Shin was still lying on his back and wouldn't even be able to unsheath his sword in his condition.

"But I was thinking the Infinite Injustice, it will be a nice kick in the head for the marines when they'll hear it."Shin laughed."So I suggest everyone comes up with one name and then everyone votes until the best name wins."


----------



## spirishman (Oct 11, 2008)

William looked out to the sky, a bright blue with its sweeping  clouds across the horizon. Today was the he set out for his journey, his destiny. He didn't know what lay in store for him. Who he would meet, what adventures he would go on. He was so excited he could stop moving. No one stood at the docks to see him off, there was no one to. Will gathered up hiss parcels; food, water, his guan do wrapped in cloth, and tossed them into his small two man row boat. He had no idea where he was going to go, will just had a hunch that something would come up. Will hopped in, untied the boat and rowed off into the clear calm waters of the great north blue. God I hope I don't die


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2008)

Matyr groaned. He had been left alone in the Montague home, with everyone having an eventful day. Bored, he fiddled with Arianne's clock, an old model that the tenryuubito has never seen before. "This is boring." He left the clock open, its gears still spinning as the hands moved to tell the time. "I need some fresh air." He left the Montague home, carrying some money and a few bombs. Navigating the winding streets of Radfol, Matyr found himself in the road leading towards the Radfol docks. "Better go check on the Dirge." He said to himself as he traversed the open pathway that led to Radfol's docks. The seabreeze blew cooly across the coastline, bringing relief to the often hot climate of Radfol. "It's a good thing the Windy Dirge is made of that new rust-proof steel Professor Vegapunk was working on. That man is a genius, he truly deserves to serve under us." Matyr laughed arrogantly before continuing his walk. "There's the Dirge." Matyr marveled at the steel ship that floated in a private harbo owned by one of Ruru's former nakama, Wilmer. 

He was about to board the ship to check on some things when he heard gunshots from afar. "40 seconds." A young woman with dark black hair and crimson eyes said as she shot several bottles off the roof of a storage building 100 meters away. "Why is my draw so slow!!!!!!!!" She whined like a baby. "What a dork." Matyr thought as she watched the girl continue practicing her marksmanship, and failing to destroy all the targets in the amount of time she kept saying. She never noticed Matyr, too busy practicing her marksmanship. "I'd never whine like that." Rek, Jun, and Ruru suddenly sneezed. "Matyr's lying again..." They said in unison.

Matyr continued to watch the girl fire her gun until it was dusk. "Does this girl ever give up?" He thought. "That's enough for the day." She said, panting. Realizing the show was over, Matyr was about to leave, when a couple of thugs showed up and surrounded the girl. "You're the kid who's been stealing our beer, aren't you!" Matyr was surprised by the man's accusation. He looked at the roof, and saw traces of the beverage dripping down on him. "So? You didn't pay that poor family you got the beer from." She retorted. The man was furious. "You really want to die, don't you!" The man took out a knife and was about to lunge at the girl, when Matyr shot him with his pistol. "Argh!" The man fell to the ground, bloodied by the attack. 

The girl immediately noticed Matyr. "You peasants shouldn't be harming young women." The other thugs looked at Matyr angrily. "You're going to pay for that!" They charged at Matyr, but were shot in the back by the girl. "You, Marksman!" She yelled at Matyr. "We duel!" She aimed her gun at the Tenryuubito, who was simply aghast at how she acted at the man who saved her. "What the hell is wrong with you!?" He screamed. "When the eyes of two snipers meet, they must duel to see whose eyes are greater." The girl aimed her gun at Matyr. "If it's a duel you want, it's a duel you'll get!" He aimed his pistol at the girl. Matyr knew this was a bad situation, since he only had one bullet left, having failed to reload earlier. "Got to end this quickly." He fired, as did the girl.

Neither of them hit where they had intended. Matyr wanted to disable her by shooting at her arm. He missed. The girl wanted to to hit him in the shoulder for the same reasons, but she merely managed to graze his cheek. "I missed." She whimpered. "Hey, can we call this a draw, I'm out of bullets." Matyr said bluntly. "Fine." The girl sighed and put her gun down. "You're good." Matyr commented as he walked up to her to shake her hand. "Thank you. You're pretty good yourself."

"Don't forget about us!" The thugs they had shot earlier rose from the ground, still injured, but capable of combat. More of their ilk appeared, and surrounded Matyr and the girl. The girl was surprised. She has never seen this many crooks in one place. "Not to worry." Matyr pulled out his bombs from his pocket, but a thug wearing a suit shot his wrist, making him drop it. "Urk-" Matyr dropped to the ground, injured. "Get them, boys!" The man in the suit commanded.

The girl panicked. "Crap, crap, crap, what am I going to do...." 
"You could fight." A mysterious voice said. "How? I can't shoot them all at once!" She yelled. "Oy, the girl's lost it!" One of the thugs mocked. "It's time you used your powers. You have been given the power of the Soge Soge no mi. Allow me to unlock it for you." The girl's eyes began to glow, and her red irises disappeared. In their place, 2 red crosshairs, one for each eye, appeared. "SOGEGAN!" She yelled in a trance-like state. "Kill them both!" The thug's leader, the man in the suit, ordered.

As the thugs attacked, the girl shot them all at key points in their body, paralyzing them. Those that she didn't shoot fell back, confused. When she ran out of bullets, she reloaded with amazing speed. "Don't you fools understand?" The girl said as she fell more of the thugs. "Even a mouse's eye..." A pair of thugs charged her from behind, but the girl turned her hand behind her back and shot them without even looking. "Even your heart..." She aimed her gun at the leader's face. Frightened he ran away, leaving his minions a the feet of the girl. "Lock On." She murmured, shooting the thug's leader at a key point in his spine, crippling him, but keeping him alive.

"Good. If you need my help, I'll be back." The voice said before fading away. "What was that..." Matyr stood up, holding his injured wrist. "That was some impressive shooting." He said to the girl. The girl did not reply. Instead, she collapsed on the ground, exhausted by the fight. "I better bring you to Ruru's house." Matyr said as he picked her up from the ground and carried her back to town piggy back style. By now, it had already been evening. Radfol lit up like a lanturn, its lights shining in a beautifully haunting way. "Beautiful. You never see that in Marieoja." He murmured. "Hey." The girl said to him. "I never said my name... it's Cassandra Amity, but you can call me Cass." She whispered to his ear. "Mine's Matyr. Matyr Zelios. You can call me by my first name." He replied. "Matyr sounds freaky.. how about I call you Maty?" She whispered. "No way. I like Matyr just fine." He said but she didn't hear him. "Let's talk later, Maty, I need some sleep..."

Matyr let the tired Cass rest in his back as he continued to carry her to the Montague home. But when he arrived... "Haha! Looks like Matyr got himself a girlfriend!" Ella exclaimed as she sat down on a chair in the dining room. "Shut up! She is not my girlfriend!" He said defensively. "At least your day was not a waste, unlike someone who wasted 50000 beri to buy 15 pounds of cooking dough." Jun glared at Rek accusingly. "Correction, it was 50321 beri. You forgot to add in the money I used to actually buy the flour." Jun slapped her head in annoyance. "So, when is Ruru and Arianne coming back?" Rek asked. "Don't know." Ella replied. "They're probably with their old friends remembering the old days..." As Ella, Rek and Jun continued with their conversation, Nathan entered the dining room with a tray of fish fillet in hand. "Dinner's ready, guys!" He exclaimed. Everyone enjoyed a nice peaceful meal that night. "Cass..." Matyr thought before cutting his fish fillet into smaller bits. "She certainly is interesting..." Matyr took his plate of food and went to the living room. There, the Brunette sniper slept peacefully on the couch, gun in hand. Matyr continued his dinner there, watching her peacefully. The others couldn't help but peek, finding their situation quite adorable.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 11, 2008)

On the soon to be named ship-

Tatsu: Sounds fine to me. Hm, I can't think of one...
Everyone writes down their choice on a paper and puts it into a hat. 
Tatsu: Hm, damn writers block. 
He scribbles down the word "The Phenomenom."
Tatsu: Eh, best I can think of.
He drops it into the hat. Shin shakes it up and then reaches for one.
Shin: Alright, lets see what our ship's name is.
He says as he pulls out a folded piece of paper.

James vs Callisto-

James was wrapped up by the paper, struggling to break out. 
Callisto: Struggle all you want, you'll only sufficate sooner.
Suddenly the struggle stops.
Callisto: Guess he's run out of air.
Suddenly the paper ripped off and fell around James who was now in Gorilla Point.

Callisto: Oh, another devil fruit user?
James: That's right. 
He says as he slams his fist against the ground and then charges at Callisto.
Callisto: Paper Planes.
He fired off a punch of paper air planes at James before he could get close enough. 
James: Gorilla Punch!
He punches the planes down one by one and moves in closer to Callisto. He goes for another punch but he ducks under it and then delivers an uppercut and then a kick that sends James into the air.

Callisto: Paper Knives!
He shot the knives right at James, who is stranded in mid air. Right before they were about to hit him he detransforms, narrowly dodging. He lands on the ground, his blade ready.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 11, 2008)

Rex slowly walked towards Belle. ?It?s over!!? Little dipper charged at him from behind. ?I?m done wit you.? Rex swung his Guitar and made contact with the mans face. ?GUH!? He was sent flying back into the building. ?First chord. Second Chord. Third chord. Fourth cord.? Rex raised his guitar. ?When tey come together. They form.? He charged at Big dipper. ?SONG OF DEATH!? A storm of swings hit Big dipper and sent him stumbling backward. ?Urgh..?

Rex looked down at Belle. ?You feelin ok lass?? She struggled to get up. ?It?s no fair. You took nearly no damage.? Rex gave a thumbs up. ?The booze is what be doin it!? Belle sweatdropped. ?Let?s just finish this.? Rex raised his guitar. ?You hit hm as much as you want.? She raised an eyebrow. ?What do you mean?? The Irishman held up his hand, revealing a mass of strings. ?I got him a bit tied up durin the song.? Belle grinned evily.

?Well then. I guess there isn?t any need for me to worry about being countered.? She raised he bow and took aim. ?I wonder, Which piece of him should go first.? Big dipper began to shake. ?Please..... be gentle....? Rex and Belle looked at each other.* ?I don?t think so.?* Belle pulled back and released and Angel?s Barrage on her opponent. ?GUUUAAAH!!!!!? 

With Jason-

?NNG!? He removed a dagger from his shoulder. ?Damn it...? His eyes shifted and he tightened his grip on the Katana. ?Where is he...? He tried to slow his breathing. ?Strength and speed are pointless right now. I need to find him.?  WHAM! He was knocked down. But this time, the handle of his sword stuck the mask on his belt. Then fell to the ground. ?Crap. My blade.? He went to grab the sword, but suddenly. FWOOSH! The blade went up in flame.

?Hot!? he pulled away and blew on his hand. ?How did that happen.? Jason looked down to see the mask on his belt was gone. ?So... does it only work on items?? He sighed and stood up. ?Now I can?t... hmm..?? There was something odd about the area in front of the blade. It looked like the figure of a man. ?Is it the heat...?? Jason wondered. ?S..s..SO WHAT IF YOU FOUND MY WEAKNESS!!!? the man shouted.

?It?s... the heat...? Jason sweatdropped. ?If you can?t use the sword it means nothing!? The figure charged at Jason. WHAM Jason punched something. He didn?t care where he hit all that mattered was this time. He got a hit in. ?It seems a shame to leave the blade there though.? WHAM! He punched the figure again and ran towards the blade. ?GUH!? Doing the most foolish thing he could do. Jason grabbed onto the flaming Katana. ?Lets..... go....?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 11, 2008)

_On the soon to be named ship_

After resting for a while he was atleast well enough to get up and start walking again, though still sore he decided to start with the things that needed to be done.

Shin pulled out a piece of paper, and upon opening it he immediately smiled upon reading what was on the paper.

"Like always, lady luck is on my side."Shin said as he revealed the words that were on the paper, it said "The Infinite Injustice."
"Now that is out of the way."He looked around for a crew member that wasn't busy at the moment and told him."You, get me a map."

The crew member returned quickly with a map wich Shin laid down on a nearby crate as he looked up Gecko Island.
"Alright if Gecko Island is here, and we started heading in this direction."He pointed everything out as he said it.

"Alright, what's the status of the supplies, I'm talking about food and such but also things we're gonna need to repair the ship after our run in with the marines."He asked the helpfull crew member who responded by saying.

"Uhm, we we're supposed to do that after the competition since the captain was looking forward to it and the rest pretty much wanted to see the captain win....."

"Well didn't that work out great."Shin mumbled under his breath."Alright in that case we're gonna need to stop by here, a small island like this won't have a marine base and so we can hurry and get everything.....With the two marine ships damaged they won't catch up if we hurry."Though Shin wasn't used to having to worry about things like this, there was little else that he could do in his condition and so he decided to make himself usefull.

"Alright could you tell the helmsman to head towards Boler Island."Shin ordered and the crew member followed those orders rightaway.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 11, 2008)

OC tugged the blade out of his heart and tossed it aside.  The marine lieutenant pulled out his crossbow and fired.  OC leaped out of the way, and the bolt went wide, hitting something behind him and exploding.  OC walked over to the marine lieutenant and grabbed him by the neck.  He then hoisted him over his shoulder and tossed him into the water.  As the marine hit the water with a splash, OC deactivated his super strength and activated his regeneration.  

After several minutes, he had fully healed.  He was about to head to his ship when his bio-electric energy completely shut down.  Everything turned gray and fuzzy.  Groping around in his pocket, he pulled out his last needle and stuck it into his neck.  His vision soon returned to normal.  "Damn it! I'm going to need more needles if I get into a fight like that again."  He picked up his weapons and prepared to leave the island.  Then he saw where the crossbow bolt had hit: his sailboat.  

"Oda Damnit! How much worse can my luck get?!"  Then he noticed the small frigate next to his boat.  He grinned to himself and headed on board.  After taking down the marine flag, he decided to think about a name.  "My sailboat didn't have one... but this is different.  This-"  Then he noticed the boat already had a name.  "Q T Pi Tu? What language is that? I guess that'll do." 

Marine Sergeant Robert P. Goodfellow marched forward, his chin in the air.  He would make the Lieutenant proud.  He had rounded up almost all of the mercenaries, and had even captured some pirates with bounties at that.  He- "My ship! The flag! Someone is on board.  Marines: Board the ship! Seize the intruder!" "Aye aye sir!" his squad barked.   

OC was about to take when he heard footsteps.  He snapped down the safety on his shotgun and headed up to the main deck.  A squad of armed marines were searching the ship.  "Damn interlopers..."    After several quick shots, they were all dead.  He tossed their bodies overboard before he released the anchor and the ship took off.  He saw a marine wearing fancy clothes shouting at him as he left.  "Hey! You! With the glasses! My name is His Esteemed Majesty Sergeant Robert P. Goodfellow! Remember that name! I will hunt you down and kill you!"  "Just another distraction," OC muttered as he went to get some rest.


----------



## spirishman (Oct 11, 2008)

Will's boat rocked gently along its unknown path. In all directions an endless stretch of water below and sky above. Not a single bird, not one fish in the ocean. William was alone, and was loving it. Will slept peacefully, a grin on his face a dreams of glory in his mind. Over the horizon a sail emerged, growing to reveal the sloop beneath it.  A marine flag flapped back and forth, numerous marines scurrying around keeping the ship in shape. The captain stood on the bow, surveying the magnificent sight of endless water before him, an older man with short grey hair and a trimmed beard wrapping around his face, His eyes were narrow, scarred from countless battles, and rigid from his pure devotion to the marines. He was reminiscing about his old sailing days as a cadet when he spotted William and his boat.

  "Captain Jericho! We're approaching some kind of one maned boat" The captain hummed to himself. What could someone be doing in the middle of the ocean, miles upon miles away from any kind of land, in a row boat sleeping. Jericho didn't like it, not one bit. "Full speed ahead! Intercept and seize that vessel!" Jercho bellowed, keeping his narrow eyes on Williams boat. As they pulled up next to him, the tossed down hooks and towed the boat up. It wasn't until the grabbed william and tossed him onto the deck did he finally wake up. 

   "What the hell just happened" He was dazed and confused, one second he was sailing along just fine, the next he was on a marine ship, the things he had taken with him being searched through by several marines. Captain jericho strolled in front of will, two armed marines keeping him on his knees, and stared into his eyes. "Why were you in the middle of the ocean on a row boat?" "Oh...uhm... I don't know.... just sailing around I guess." Jericho raised a questioning eye brow and took a step towards him. " You were just sailing around?...you guess?" William looked back and forth, he was panicking. The world government was strict on pirates, some movement called absolute justice, and that meant a lot of people died for relatively nothing. 

    "Sir, look at this." One of the marines pulled out wills jolly roger in the works. Half of it wasn't even sown on yet. "Oh my what do we have here." Jericho held it in his hands and looked it over. "Look boys, we caught ourselves a budding pirate, you know best way to stop them is before they even get started." Will's head was hung, he was embarrassed, afraid, and bewildered. Not even one damn day out to sea and he gets caught by this no name marine dog. "You know conspiracy to commit acts of piracy is punishable by a minimum of 10 years in jail, and 5 years of correction processing. Shame really you didn't pick a better aspiration in life." The back of a rifle smashed against the back of Will's head. Because he had eaten the shintou shintou fruit most of the force had been absorbed, so he hadn't knocked out immediately. Will had thoughts of fighting back, but they were extinguished when the second blow knocked him out clean. "Lets take him back boys, looks like absolute justice prevails again." All the men shouted in joy.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2008)

BOOM! The main mast of the Reaper ship fell down into the water, dragging the control room with it. ?Damn. I worked hard on that.? Grim commented. ?FIRE!? He jumped up and fired off another round. ?I might have picked the wrong crew.? Jacob sweatdropped and began to fire as well. ?How close are we getting Dread?? he picked up the telescope and looked out at the Marine ship. ?They are almost there now.? 

On the Marine Ship- 

?GOT DANG IT!? The Lt. Shouted. ?Get those things out of the sky damn it!? he looked at all the other marines. ?NOW BOY!? he shouted to one of them. ?YES SIR!? They all began firing at the incoming cannon balls to try and stop them from hitting the ship.?Got damn. It?s like they say if you want somethin done right, ya got ta do it yourself!? he raised a massive gun into the air and fired at the Cannon balls. 

On the Reaper-

?Cannons were shot down!? Grim smirked. ?They?ve removed our only source of power and can shoot down any would be direct hits.? He loaded two cannonballs at one time. ?Time to make this fun.? He looked over at Jacob. ?Hide your shot behind mine. I?ve got a plan.? Grim grinned and fired. ?How will this work.? Jacob aimed and fired behind his captains shot. ?It will confuse them.? Dread readied to confirm hit.

On the marine ship-

?HAHAHA! ? The Lt. Laughed as he saw the cannonballs coming towards him.?Let?s see what you?re planning!? He fired at the first cannonball. BOOM! It explodes and from the smoke comes a second cannon ball. ?Hehe.? He fires once more. Thinking he took out all the shots.?SIR!? one of the marine?s shouts. The Lt. Looks back and sees a third cannonball come from the smoke of the second. ?Got dang. They got me.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

_Aboard the Infinite Injustice enroute to Boler Island..._
Annie walks away from the deck, "Infinite Injustice....BLEH!" she exclaims while wagging her tongue, "Yeah its an infinite injustice that I'm sailing with you dunderheads..." she mutters to herself. Annie climbs to the lower deck towards her cabin/workshop which she had setup while Shin and Tatsu were playing at fight club back on Gecko Island. 

It's a relatively large room considering that it belonged to the Captain. To one side is a bunk, desk and several chests filled with gold and money, which Annie had claimed for herself by right of the ancient law, "Who's gonna stop me anyway?" as she had bluntly put it. On the other side of the room is a worktable where Annie has laid out her guns, ammo and various other tools and little gadgets, most of her own invention. Contrary to her outward demeanor, Annie is actually quite the budding inventor especially when it comes to making things that go boom. 

Annie sits on her bunk and lays back, with her arms folded over her stomach. She stares up blankly at the ceiling for several minutes, thinking about whatever it is that 17 year old ex assassins think about. Annie sighs and pulls out a small locket that hangs around her neck which she always keeps tucked under her shirt. She opens the locket, revealing an old and faded photograph. Annie stares at the photo for what seems like a lifetime and then starts crying.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2008)

A nights of rowing later-

?What Island are we near?? Grim put down his oar and walked over to Dread. ?I?m not sure Captain. I?ve never been to north blue and we don?t have a map.? Jacob shook his head and walked over to the others. ?It looks like we?re near Kordo.? Grim scratched his chin. ?Kordo Island eh? Sounds like a fun place.? Jacob shrugged. ?They hold a tournament every four years.? Dread raised a brow. ?What kind?? 

? With Jason

?Fool! To grab a burning blade!?? Jason ignored his opponents words. Or rather, The pain was the only thing he could focus on. Grabbing the handle of a sword, engulfed by flame. Is by far the dumbest thing he?s ever done. But that?s not going to stop him from ending this fight as soon as possible. ?FIRE SLASH!? Jason lunged forward and let out a small bit of fire. ?So... I can?t release waves of flame.? 

He smirked. ?But I can do this.? slowly be began to spin around, holding the blade outward. ?What are you doing?? He wanted to be closer to Jason, But the fire would give him away. And not only that, Now he was protecting himself. ?I?m doing this.? Jason put on a speed mask and began to spin faster and faster. Soon, he formed a six foot wall of flame around him. Then he slowly began to stop spinning and. *?FLAME WALL!? *

With Anne-

?JUST DIE!!? Anne smirked. *?South Sword: Slash Hurricane!?*  She grabbed her other blade and quickly began to spin. ?GUAH!!? her opponent was knocked into the air and then fell to the ground covered in slashes. ?Damn it... I?m not??*?North Sword: Ultimate Crash!? *The last thing she was was Anne Falling towards her. Sword in hand.

With Eve-

She thrust forward and coughed up blood. ?AH!? Orion jumped out of the way and laughed. ?You?re weak aren?t you.? Eve grinned. ?You?re pretty stupid. Aren?t you.? She forced herself to breath normally. Orion?s eye twitched and she charged towards Eve. ?I can?t keep going.? Eve pulled the spear back and began to spin it. ?TRIAL OF BODY!? The spear stopped spinning and she thrust forward at Orion.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

After a day of sailing over open water, The Infinite Injustice comes within distance of Boler Island. "LAND HO!!!" bellows a Pirate. 

"I coulda' told you that 15 minutes ago," says Annie quietly from the Crows Nest. Annie had kept to herself for most of the trip and made little conversation, not even arguing with Shin once. She leans back in her perch and fires at passing Seagulls that fly high above, hitting a bird with every shot. She frowns, dissatisfied with her performance, Annie had heard tales of the legendary sniper, The Supersonic (aka Van Auger) and how he could hit a seagull from miles away. "Not there yet..." she mutters to herself. 

As the ship docks at the Boler Island harbor, Annie leaps to the deck below. "I'm gonna stroll by the local gunshop and then get smashed," she says casually, "If I don't come back that means I'm probably sleeping on a bar counter somewhere..."  she jumps over the railing, onto the dock and walks away into town.


----------



## spirishman (Oct 12, 2008)

Will woke up in a holding cell in some marine jail on some island. The cell was dark, cold, wet, and dungeon like. Will's arms were shackled above him to the stone wall. What little light shown through the smallest window above his head made it difficult to adjust. Everything was hazy, grey, one big mesh of senses. He groaned, his head swam in pain from the previous blow. He couldn't see it, but he could feel someone watching him. "Who... who's there?" Will squinted to see who stood in front of the iron bars. A match was struck and lit a cigar. The illumination revealed the watchful eyes of Captain Jericho, a cynical grin smeared across his face. "People like you... well you're the whole purpose for my being. I live to catch you, to hunt you... to kill you." The cell doors creaked open and Jericho strolled in, his cigar rolling back and forth in his mouth, his hands clasped behind his back. Will knew what was coming, and part of him didn't want it to happen. He knew it was exactly what he needed though. Jericho looked strong, nice big arms, meaty hands, an imposing demeanor. The first punch was hard to the gut, real hard, hard enough to knock all the wind out of the young man. The strange thing about having eaten the shintou shintou fruit though was that pain no longer hurt the same. There was the pain yeah, but then there was the filling sensation of all that kinetic energy feeling him. It was a strange sensation, like a comforting tension built up in his core, waiting to be released, to flow out and wreak havoc on William's unsuspecting foe. It was a good hour before Jericho ceased his brutal beating on poor William, and just as he strolled in, he strolled out, a new cigar burning in his mouth, and a smug grin now etched on his aged face. Blood dripped from from his nose, his eyes, his mouth down to the floor. He could feel his face begin to swell, the bruises begin to form all over his body. And while a part of him felt the aching, the raw sting of such a thrashing, but the rest of him felt the surge of force stored within him. But now wasn't the time to use it, he needed more, so he waited. Will woke up to the slamming of a cell door, the one next to his. The only thing separating them were iron bars, so it was easy enough to see it was a man, one who had been similarly knocked out, though he had the fortune of not being chained to the wall. Hours passed, and the man finally stirred, groaning and crawling to his knees. He was a peculiar looking boy, or at least was dressed in a strange fashion. A rams skull adorned his head, covering most of his face. He wore jeans and a ragged, torn shirt. He coughed and inched his way to the stone wall, and the turned to sit with his back against it. "Hey... you awake?" The man coughed out, looking towards Will. "Yeah... names Will. William Bolt. How about you?" There was a pause, the man grunted then coughed out the name " Solomon" Through the day the men conversed, spoke about how they ended up here. Solomon had been in a a similar situation, a young lad aspiring for greatness as a pirate who was captured by Jericho by chance. Will tried to warn him of the beating, but Jericho had already come for him so Will saved his breath. Solomon tried to fight back, but he couldn't. He wasn't a fighter, he was far to skinny. Will had no idea how he thought he'd end up making it as a pirate, let alone to the grand line. Several days passed and the two grew closer, fellow captives in a prison where the only thing guaranteed was 2 meals and a beating by the hands of the sadistic Captain Jericho. On the 5th day Will had had enough, as did Solomon. "Solomon... I've decided." "Whats that?" "I've decided we're breaking out today."


eh i'll add the colored text and break it up later I'm super tired


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2008)

?It?s just a sort of Games... You know, kind of like tug of war, boat races, stuff like that.? Jacob went back to the oars. ?They are meant for fun. I?m not sure what the prize is though.? He sat down and picked up a bottle of water to drink from. ?Who are allowed to enter?? Grim asked. ?Anyone really.? Jacob smirks. ?Are you thinking what I am?? He asks his new captain. ?How soon are the games?? Jacob looked up to ponder for a moment.

?We still have at least a week before they begin.?Grim went back to the oars. ?Then let?s take our time and get to the Island. It will be nice to relax after such an eventful few days.? Dread nodded and the ship slowly sailed towards the island of Kordo. 

Kordo-

A large Island, With many streams and lakes running through it. There is one large town on the island, covering half of it. It?s built like a maze and has rivers running through certain streets. Which add to the fun of the Games held there every four years. The entire island Is currently preparing itself for their 100th games anniversary. And for such a special occasion, they have named this years... ?Kordo?s Island Special Games: Fight for the heart of Gral!? 

?WELCOME!!!? There was a shout of applause and cheers as the reaper docked on the Island. ?I?M THE HOST OF THE GAMES! As well as the lucky mayor! It?s wonderful to have more participants for this years games!? A man with a grey mustache and a long pin-stripe suit with a large top hat shouts. ?We hope you enjoy your stay here! The games begin in one week!!!? Grim smirked as he walked onto the dock.

?We?ll need a shipwright to repair the ship.? Dread commented. ?Of course! It?s all on us my friends! Money is no object for repairs!? Jacob had a look of concern. ?Sounds too good to be true.? He commented. ?Ah?? The mayor leaned in and held his hand up to block the view from others. ?Just between you and me. We?ve had quite the successful year.? He then went back to standing normally. ?THAT?S RIGHT!?

He shouted and held his arms out. ?We?ve been very successful this year! More so then any other year!! In fact, Our hotels have never seen so many customers before! That?s why this year we?ve been able to, Up the ante. So to speak.? he spoke the last part in a soft whisper. ?We?re betting our Islands dearest treasure on this.? Grim smirked. "Dearest treasure?" The mayor nodded. "The jewel... of our founder."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

_Med Island..._
Two boats packed with civilians tries to sail away from Med Island, but _*The Dark Justice*_ blocks her path. 

A man stands at the bow of the ship with a megaphone, "PLEASE WE'RE NOT INFECTED! WE JUST NEED HELP!" he calls out, "CHECK US WE'RE NOT INFECTED!!"

Garrick stands at the railing chomping on a cigar, staring intently at the boats filled with men, women, and even many children, "Wipe them all out..." he orders. 

Behind him Ensign Clemens nods and turns her head, "Weapons station 2 fire!!" she shouts. Suddenly a salvo of cannonballs shoots out of *The Dark Justice* and blasts apart the civilian ships in two huge explosions. 

Garrick turns around and stares at his Officers and Lt. Colt walks up next to him grimly. "Do you think that I'm a monster for what I just did?" he asks them and he meets nothing but silence, "Damn right, I'm a hero! And what I just did could have saved untold millions because if just one infected person gets off this island then its game over for all of us. I won't make Akainu's mistake and let one person slip away to endanger the world....NOT ON MY WATCH!!!!" he bellows.  

Lt. Colt nods and speaks up, *"We're going to begin phase 2. This will involve landing on the island itself and destroying every trace of the virus in a massive clean sweep. We believe that here may be a group on the island capitalizing off of the chaos, attempting to loot and steal. Therefore we will be sending in 12 hunter killer squads to the Island to resolve this matter quickly. We will be armed with flame throwers to help achieve our objective."*

"That's right and when we go in we go in for real. Kill anything that moves, don't ask questions and don't hesitate!" says Garrick, "Or you'll end up like that idiot Mayweather....Clemens give us the update."

Ensign Clemens nods and, "The virus is not airborne and seems to be transmissible only via the saliva or the blood. According to the reports the Virus is constantly mutating and may take on different symptoms in different hosts. Some of the infected seem to become overly aggressive and display mindless behavior however most seem to be perfectly harmless and will be easy to deal with."

Garrick seems satisfied, "Alright you've all been assigned to lead a squad. Myself, Lt. Colt, V, and Ensign Clemens will be leading the first four squads. May absolute justice prevail!" Garrick and the officers stride away to their attack boats. 

As Garrick walks off, he calls out towards Colt and V, "If either of you become infected, I'll waste you myself and I expect you to do the same for me."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2008)

Ruru Montague let out a deep breath as he stared at the pool before him. "Alright everyone, we're here at the fountain." An old marine announced. "Is everyone ready? Remember, the effects only last for 2 days." Several old men and women lined up, ready to take a dip in the pool. "Something the matter, dear?" Arianne asked. "I'm just not sure if we should do this." Hilda approached Ruru while laughing at him. "What's the matter, afraid of being young again?" Ruru threw her a serious look. "No, it's just that I feel a horrible presence coming." Arianne smiled at him. "Don't worry so much, honey. I'm here, and so are your old friends."

Arianne pointed at a group of old men with an old woman holding walkers at the center. "Don't worry buddy, we're here for ya!" An elderly but muscular man said. "Very well. Shall we enter the pool?" One by one, Ruru, his crew, and several old retired marines entered the pool. They stayed underwater for a few minutes, until Ruru rose from the water.

Ruru was speechless when he saw himself. His old body had returned to its form 30 years ago. Gone were the sore bones, the aching joints, the sagging skin and his wrinkled face, as if it was washed away by the cool waters. His white hair had returned to its old color, a deep, dark blue. "Oh my." Ruru said, not because of how he has returned to his former youth, but what emerged after him. A lithe, sleek body, perfect in every aspect, from head to toe. Long red hair fell from her back. Her lips curved to a sly smile. "So, how do I look, dear?" Ruru smiled. "Beautiful as always, Arianne." Moments later the others rose as well. Their withering bodies have all been transformed into young, vigorous ones. 

"Alright everyone, let's go change our clothes. They're soaking wet and they don't fit right!" The marine who led them here said. All of them discarded their old clothing and picked up new ones that were brought here for this moment.  Ruru and his colleagues no longer wore their long skirts, their knee-high pants and their overly-large spectacles. They no longer held in their hands their walking staffs, having no need for them in this form. They all wore their old clothing, from a time when they traversed the seas, looking for adventure. Ruru looked at his old comrades, wearing the same clothes they did 30 years ago. "So, what do we do now?" Hilda sneered, her smile not having changed from it was moments ago when they were still aged. "How about a sparring match?"

Outside Radfol, a large ship was heading towards the docks. "Sir, we have arrived at Radfol." A sailor said to an old man on a throne. "Perfect." He said, smiling. "It's about time I got young again!" He yelled.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2008)

As the flame clears a now black figures coughs up smoke and falls to the ground. ?Over done.? Jason comments as the flame on his blade burns out. ?Eve!? He put the blade back in its sheath and charged off towards the rest of the group. ?D..damn.. It...? Orion is struck by Eve?s spear and falls down to the ground. ?Phew.? Eve wipes her brow then collapses.  ?Eve!? Belle turns away from Big dipper. Who now resembles more of a porcupine...

With a very bad make up job. ?Please.... take the make up off....? He cries. ?Ah shut it.? Rex smacked him over the head with his Guitar and walked off. ?Hey... you ok...? Anne fell to the ground near eve and spread her arms out. *?Phew I?m beat.?* Belle ran passed her and dropped down next to Eve. ?She?s got a stab wound to the abdomen.. I hope it didn?t hit any vital spots...? Rex casually walked up to the girls and looked down at his chest.

?I be gotten me one of those too.? Belle looked over at him. ?One of you is standing. The other isn?t. I?ll get to you later.? Rex nodded. ?Right, I?ll just be drinkin me booze.?He sat down and took a long chug. ?Eve! Come on! Come to! Wake up!? Belle had to make sure Eve was still breathing before she could begin.

?Hey!? Jason slid down and looked Eve over. ?Come on wake up!? Suddenly Eve?s eyes opened. ?I knew... you loved me...? She smiled. *?She?s awake!? *Belle was a little startled. ?Ok. She?s fine.? Jason stood up and brushed himself off. ?Eve, I?m going to... WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO YOUR HANDS!?? Belle finally noticed the burns covering Jason?s hands, up to his elbows. ?Don?t worry about it.? 

Rex walked over to him. ?Ah, Those be lookin bad.? Then be poured his booze over Jason?s arms. *?NO THE BOOZE!!!?* Anne held her arm out and tried to sit up. ?GAH!!!? Jason tried to get the rum off his arms. ?Booze be curin everyting.? Rex smiled. ?Well.. .in this case... he?s kinda close....?Belle Sweatdropped.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

Boler Island...
"Hit me again fella!" Annie exclaims. The bartender laughs and pours her another shot, 

"This is your 14th shot, kid. You know I could get arrested for serving you alcohol, what are you like 15?" he asks.

Annie chuckles, "Why do I always get that?" she asks, "Anyhoo I'm 17 for your information," and she downs the shot quickly, she feels warm on the inside and that pleasant buzzing sensation starts to take hold, "Ahhh....that's what I needed," she taps the glass and grins at the bartender expectantly. 

The bartender sighs and shakes his head but he pours her another one nonetheless, its not his liver he needs to worry about, "Kid I been around a long time and people who drink like you do are either old helpless drunkards who've got nothing left to live for...or are just trying real hard to forget their past."

Annie grins and looks at the bartender with knowing eyes, "You should have your own talk show fella..." and she laughs but its a hollow laugh.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

Led can see the people around trying to avoid him as he passes.
He sees another bar and heads inside.
As he opens the door he can see only some poor men drinking while in front there is a young girl drinking too.
He walks there as he sits on a chai near her.
"Give me your best" He says to the bartender.

Then he looks at the girl "Whats your name lady?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

Annie arches her eyebrow and looks at the fellow asking her name, she notices the tattoos on his arm and can tell instantly that he's not an assassin. A force of habit on her part. 

"Is that the best pick up line you've got fella?" she asks him, "Maybe you should have gone with what's your sign...or do you come here often?...or the classic, do you have a map? because i just keep getting lost in your eyes..." and she chuckles. Annie winks at the bartender and pays her tab.

As she hops off of her bar stool Annie looks at the fellow, "See ya later Don Juan," she says and strides out of the exit. Annie walks into the street towards the shops, lost in her own private thoughts. Her mood uncharacteristically distant.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 12, 2008)

-Bolt vs. Metis-

Bolt's legs were drenched in blood.
Metis: "Hehehe, that should slow you down."
Bolt: "Whatever."
He charged towards Metis, his sai spinning in his hands.
Bolt: "TWILIGHT TULIP!"
He then threw a punch at Metis.
Metis: "Ha!  You're attacks are not match for my defences."
He grew his nails out around 5 feet in length.  They curved around the front, almost as if it were a shield.  Bolt attacked, and sparks flew, however, there was no damage dealt to Metis.  Bolt started feeling dizzy due to the loss of blood, and slowed down.
Metis: "NOW'S MY CHANCE!"

He swings both his hands at Bolt, sending him flying back, further into the building.  Bolt got up, facing Metis.  The light from the doorway behind Metis created a large shadow on Bolt.  Debris flying everywhere.
Bolt: "I guess I might as well use this attack now."
Metis: "HAHAHAHA! What attack!?  You're spent!  Face it kid, you're no match for me!"
Bolt: "How much do you know about sai?"
Metis: "Eh?"
Bolt: "You probably don't realize this, but sai are actually most effective as piercing weapons rather than slicing and dicing.  Essentially, you haven't seen the true potential of my weapons."
Metis: "You think you can pierce my nails?"
Bolt: "I know I can."
Metis: "WHY YOU!"
Bolt charged at him again, rage filling his eyes.  Metis stalls for a moment, but covered himself in his nail defence again.  Bolt jumps up in the air and brings his arm back
Bolt: "PIERCING!!"
Metis: "GIVE ME YOUR BEST SHOT!"
Bolt then jabs forward.
Bolt: "PETALLLLLLL!!!!!!!"

The tip of the sai makes contact with the nails.
-Crack!-
The sai breaks through the nails, piercing Metis in the chest and sending him flying out the front door.

BOOM!
The rest of the Little Tree Pirates witness Metis being sent flying out the front door.
Jason: "What was that!?"
Anne: *"Somebody is comin' out..."*
Jason: "Hey! Its Bolt!"

Bolt slowly stumbles out of the building, drenched in blood, a faint smile on his face.
Belle: "Oh my god!"
Bolt: "Looks like .... I showed...."
His eyes go dull and he falls over.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

Led sees the girl leaving as he asks for another bottle.
"Hm, girls...." He whispers.
After some minutes he walks out of the bar looking around for anything interesting.
After walking around for several minutes he decides to head to the port.



_
With Jaw......._

As Jaw puts his swords in their scabbards he can see all the peasants being happy about what just happened.
But.....something strange......
Their faces changed back again.Jaw could see their anger, but why they were happy some seconds before?
"Are you all crazy?" He yells trying to find an explanation for their strange reaction.
"You just free this Town.!"
"So, why are you all so angry now?"
"Can you see what you did?Now WG will burn the whoel Island!!!!" an old man shouts as every peasant grab their personal weapons like axes and more...
"Now I got it......"
The peasants run on him trying to kill him.To survive he has to attack......
Is he gonna kill civillians and make a whole town empty with dead bodies even from simple men?
"Damn you.....It's not my fault......"

After some minutes.......

Jaw walks to his boat at the docks leaving behind an empty town with many dead bodies of marines and even peasants.Only some young children left behind crying.....
Jaw sails on his small boat looking at his map.
"Hmm......so what about this *Boler Island*...." He thinks as he heads fast there since it is the nearest island from where he is right now.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 12, 2008)

"I don't need to worry about infections. Squad 2, with me."  A squad of ten armed marines followed V down into a small boat.  They departed from *The Dark Justice* to the island.  "Shoot anything that moves.  I don't care if its a woman or a child, slaughter them all." "B-but, sir. What if-" V's knife slashed across the marine's throat.  "Do I make myself clear?" "Yes, sir!" the others barked.      

V departed from the boat with the other marines.  They slowly advanced into the island.  They hadn't seen any infected people, but they could hear inhuman shouts from where they were.  V noticed a movement in a ruined house.  He signaled to the marines and followed him in.  

The house was almost completely ruined.  The windows were shattered and there was grime everywhere.  "Movement upstairs, sir." "Let's check it out."  The marines cautiously filed up the stairs.  They could hear moans coming from a room down the hallway.  V nodded to one of the marines.  The marine grinned and headed to the room.  

The marine was lifting up his foot to kick the door down when the door swung open and pale arms grabbed the marine.  After a quick scream, the marine's body was tossed outside the room.  It was stripped down to the bone.  Two infected men slowly walked out of the door.  One was extremely tall, and had purple veins running across his pale body.  He had claws extending from his fingernails that were at least six inches long.  The other was almost human, except for one small fact: Instead of two eyes, he had a massive, pulsing red eye in the middle of his forehead.  The two infected screamed and attacked.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

When the Smoking Samurai saw that Annie went offboard, the boy was somewhat tempted to undock the ship and get the hell away from her but decided against it since he owed her after wrecking her old ship.

Shin, now finally out of the sling but still with a heavily bandaged  shoulder, instruced the crew members on what they should buy and what to do on the ship when they returned.
He had to take the money out of Annie's room though since she pretty much moved everything there, besides it was unhealthy for a girl her age to be fixated on money like that.

When he was done giving orders, he headed to town, searching for a restearant and possibly a cook since the idiot that had been cooking on the Infinite Injustice had even less cooking talent then Shin himself.

He spotted Annie walking a little in front of him, he could smell the booze all the way back from where he was but didn't feel like joining up with her since he would see her too much on board allready.
"Kids these days with their drinking."Shin mumbled mostly to himself.

_In another part of town, in the workshop a local mechanic._

The local mechanic had bought two interesting things, that had been found a day before by locals.
It was a humanoid body but clearly not a human since you could see the machinery trough the parts of his skin that had been damaged.

And a weird pulsating device of somekind, after inspecting both the man quickly came to the conclusion that the two were related to and that the hole in the chest of the android was a perfect fit for the device.
And so after boldly putting the device, the mechanic waited for something to happen.

After a few seconds of dissapointing silence and a lack of any activity, the mechanic could see the device attaching itself to the android while the eyes of the android lit up before the android got up.
It shortly inspected itself and then left, leaving the bewildered mechanic lying on the floor.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

Later with Jaw.....

The time passed as now Jaw could see the Boler Island's port.
He reached the port as he docked his small boat just 2 meters from a big Pirate Boat.
As he jumped out of his small wooden boat he starts walking towards the town with his left hand resting up his 2 swords.
He could see many men and women around and children playing while he was walking at the streets.



With Led......

As Led was walking he saw the back of that girl but she was already far away so Led just stopped while another guy with a sword was walking behind her when he stopped too near a restaurant.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

_With Shin._

The boy, that first headed to a clothing store since he was in need of new hoodies after all his others were other covered in blood stains and/or had multiple holes from swords and other weaponry.

When Shin was finished he headed to a nearby restaurent but before entering he felt as if someone was following or staring at him.
Discovering the source to be some random punk, he glared at the punk letting his killing intent radiate before heading into the restaurant because his stomach started growling a bit too hard.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2008)

Rek woke up the following morning earlier than usual once again. He didn't know why his usual habit of waking up at 10:00 AM in the morning changed. Perhaps it was the scent of a homemade breakfast, or the fact that he slept with dry land under him instead of ocean. Whatever it was, he was up 3 hours early, and he had to do something. He went downstairs to see if anyone else was up. "Good morning, Rek." Ella said happily as she placed a plate of pancakes on the table. "Have you seen my husband?" She asked pleseantly. "Well, I..." Ella slammed her hand on the table and glared at Rek. "THEN WHY THE HELL DIDN'T YOU GET HIM DOWN HERE!?" Before Rek could say another word, Ella began to bawl uncontrollably. "I'm so sorry I yelled at you, Rek! I'm just so worried about my dear Nate! I love him so much, and it's my fault he knocked me up!!!" Rek could only look at her with confusion in his eyes. "Ella, I'm back." Nathan entered the kitchen with a stack of papers in his hands. "WHERE WERE YOU!!!!" Ella threw a right hook at Nathan's face, knocking him down. "I hate her mood swings." 

In the backyard, Cass was busy contemplating the events last night. "Who was that guy..." She thought as she looked at her marine standard pistol. "I wonder how Mr. Kozo is right now, he must be worried sick of me at the orphanage." She looked at the window to see Rek using his powers to protect himself from Ella and her wild mood swings. "And these people... Did that guy just turn his shirt into steel?" In the guest room, Matyr stared at the wall, also pondering the events the day before. "Sogegan... how could such a peasant have such power?" He peeked through the window so he could see Cass, her flowing black hair swaying with the breeze. "Well, she's cute peasant, at least."

"What's with all the commotion?" Jun wondered as she went downstairs. "WHERE ARE MY ORANGES!!!!!!!!!!!!????" Ella yelled, continuing her hormone-induced rampage. "I am never going to have children." Rek said bluntly as Ella continued to punch him in the gut. Luckily for Rek, he ate the chemos chemos no mi, which protected him by converting his shirt into steel. Ella, despite being pregnant, continued her assault. "Allow me to take care of this." Jun walked up to the still attacking Ella, and placed her hands on her shoulders. She pressed on a specific point on Ella's shoulder, which calmed her down. "How'd you do that?" Nathan said in surprise. "Ancient Jade Empire pressure point technique."

With Ella calmed down, everyone headed to the dining room for breakfast. Everyone ate their meals happily, with the exception of Cass, who was still thinking of what happened yesterday. "What is taking mom and dad so long..." Ella contemplated while cutting an orange in half. "Well, I hope they come back by tomorrow. We need to go to Bridgete University in Pomis Island." Rek said before biting on a pancake. "And why must we go there?" Jun asked. Rek placed his tablet and the book he bought yesterday on the table. "I need to have these translated at Bridgete." Jun looked at the book in confusion. She understood that the tablet needed to be translated, but the book was a mystery to her. "I looked carefully at the book and I saw that it had the same characters as the tablet. I think there might be a connection between this tome and this tablet." After finishing her meal, Cass shyly raised her hand. "Sorry to interrupt, but is it possible if we go to the orphanage?"

Leaving Ella and Nathan at their home, Rek, Jun, Matyr and Cass headed to the docks. The orphanage was located a few blocks away from it. "Tell me, Cass, have you been living here all your life?" Rek asked, curious. "Actually, yes. I've been looking for a way to get off, though, if I just had the money, or a ship. " Matyr looked at Cass as she talked with Rek. For some reason, he was incredibly interested in her. Rek glanced briefly at Matyr, and noticed his interest in Cass. "Well, we have a ship." Cass's eyes suddenly lighted up. "REALLY! LET ME JOIN YOU GUYS! " Rek smiled at her before walking up to Matyr. "Thank me later." He whispered before walking back to Cass. "Sure, why not?" 

Cass continued to rejoice as they walked towards the docks while Rek looked at Matyr with an evil glint in his eye. As they neared the docks, they saw a large mass of people standing in front of the docks. "HALT. NO ONE PASSES BY ORDER OF HIS GREATNESS, FROKO THE MAGNIFICENT!" A group of heavily armed men stood in the way of Rek and the others. "Who is this Froko?" He wondered. The men reeled in shock. "YOU DO NOT KNOW LORD FROKO! YOU SHALL PAY!" Just as the men were about to attack, they were suddenly struck from behind by a spinning tornado. "Zhu Qiao Stance; Phoenix Spin!" A man in a suit said as he finished spinning in the air and landed on his feet.

Rek grinned widely at the man. He was about the same height as Rek, and had thick light brown hair that was well groomed under a bowler hat. He had a pin on his right chest that said '11'. "Pierro, good thing you're here." Rek said as he shook his hand. "Great to see you, Rek. Is dad here?" Rek shook his head. "He went off somewhere with Mrs. Montague." Pierro smiled. "Must've went to the fountain." Rek was confused. "Fountain?" Pierro placed his hand on Rek's shoulder. "I'll tell you later." The soldiers regrouped and surrounded them. "We need to do some cleanup first."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

Led.......
As Led and that swordsman glanced each other, Led followed him in the restaurant.Well the only reason he followed him inside it was because Led thought that it would be a good restaurant for food since another man went in.

That guy sat on an empty table while Led sat near him too.

For several minutes were staring each other, while Led only wanted to ask him if the food in there is good........


Jaw.....
From the long journey Jaw was hungry and headed to find a good restaurant.
As he was walking he saw a tabel* "Red Pig"*
"Hmm....it should be a good restaurant."

The door of the restaurant opened while only 2 other men were inside.
The door closed behind Jaw as he walked inside and all 3 of them were looking each other......
And that moment..........Jaw saw....the samurai!!!!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

_With Shin_

Just after he ordered and started with mauling the pieces of bread that were on his table but soon the samurai noticed that punk from before also entering the restaurant and sitting near him.

While keeping his eye on him, he kept inhaling his food until a second nuisance entered wich caused Shin to stand up rightaway.
The was something about this double katana carrying kid that gave Shin the urge to cut him up bad, in real tiny pieces.

Now with a chicken leg in one hand and his other resting on his Divine Dawn Shin was attempting to glare at two punks at the same time.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

For several minutes they were just staring each other.Stupid guys to stare each like that for so long....
And Led was watching that swordsman only......only to ask him for the food!!
But Jaw was something different there.
A swordsman at the same place at the same time with Jaw is a mistake.

As his left arm was resting his swords that were bundled up with his black sash.
Then just moved his right hand over the grips of his one sword as he was ready to draw them.

And then Led spoke "Hey you, is the food good here?"
Sending all in the restaurant down with their mouths open and their eyes out.....


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

Though not taking eyes off the swordsman, Shin replied nonetheless.
"It's pretty good, in particular the chicken is pretty good here."He couldn't help but laught a little because of this guy, while the two swordsmen were staring each other down the idiot was carefree enough to ask Shin's opinion of the food.

"You're pretty funny kid."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

"What?I am not a kid.I am 19 years old.....Since we are all together here, I have to tell you that I am a revolutionery and I am gonna destroy the WG." Led answered.

Jaw didn't speak at all to Led 

"So, are you a swordsman?" Jaw asked the samurai.

Shin stood up as he prepared too.....


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

Shin's intense killing intent softened upon hearing Led's words, instead Shin fell into a fit of laughter.
"And you think you would be able to achieve something as grand as that, all by yourself."Either this guy was really stupid or really strong.
But still he had admiration for him since Shin himself had a goal that was almost impossible to achieve.

But the swordsman's words made him focus his attention on him.
"Indeed I am, my name is Shin Yagami, the Smokin' Samurai."He said as he took out his Divine dawn and held it in his right hand.

The chicken leg was put down as he asked.
"And you are?"


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

"My name is Jaw and I have a dream."
As he finally draws his swords.
He takes an offensive stance .....


"You laught with my dream??" says Led but now the samurai is in a serious situation and ready to fight with a decent opponent.

"So you are a samurai after all, right?" and Jaw smiles as he does in every battle.A strange, scary and a full of confidence and happiness smile that makes the others feel strange.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

"And so what if I laugh at your dream?, It is impossible.....But no more impossible then my dream, so I apoligize for my hypocrisy."Shin replied to the man that wished to destroy the WG.
Shin was out of line laughing, and realised that since defeating Mihawk would require a strength that could destroy the WG.
"But we'll talk later, after I killed that basterd over there."

"There's no need for me to bother talking to you anymore, I'm gonna kill you here and now....There's something about you that makes both me and my Divine Dawn want to cut you up."And with that he dashed forward for a sideways slash that was blocked by Jaw's two blades.

The impact was strong enough to break the glasses in the nearby windows.
"Give me a second to wipe that hideous smile of your face."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice-
As the others left, Tatsu staye behind, wanting to catch up on his lost sleep all these years.

James vs Callisto-

James goes into Monkey Point and charges at Callisto, his blades drawn.
Callisto: Paper Blade.
He forms a long blade out of paper and clashes with James' blades. 
Callisto: Oh, I remember you!
He pushes off his blades and falls back.
Callisto: You were that foolish little monkey boy that came here with that other kid to try to take us down!
James: That's right, and I'm here to succeed this time!
He charges again, they clash blades at each slice they make.

Callisto: Yes, I was only an apprentice back then, but I remember the beating you two took very well. 
James: Shut it!
He gets a small cut on Callisto's cheek and he falls back again. He stabs his blade in the ground and makes a few dozen paper knives.

Callisto: Right, and that same day I remember there was a huge explosion...
He throws the daggers one at a time, James manages to dodge them.
Callisto: I went with them to find out what had happened.
He continued to throw the knives.
Callisto: And we found some wreched woman who had the power of the Devil Fruit's.
James stopped for a second and was stabbed in the leg by one of the daggers.

James: What?
Callisto: Yes, she had *dark* hair and *blue* eyes.
As he enfisizes on each word another dagger hits James.
Callisto: Yes, I believe her name was *Marie*.

He throws another dagger, aimed right at James' head, who has been ignoring all of the previous daggers. It makes contact with something and blood comes out.
James: THATS MY MOTHER!!!!!
He screams as best he can with the dagger throw caught in his mouth. He spits it out and charges forward. Callisto picks up his blade again, and parries his attack.
James: Gorilla Point!
He transforms and is now able to over power him and slashes him right down the chest.
Callisto: Ah! You little punk. 

He creates multiple sheets of paper, throws them up, and cuts them with his sword into a million different pieces. 
Callisto: Piercing Rain!
He throws his hand forward, causing the paper to sharpen and all fall on James from above. All of the attacks hit him directly.

Callisto: You're finished now, no way you could be able to take that attack. 
James raises both his blades very slowly.
Callisto: Impossible, how can you still be standing? No matter, Paper Whip!
He fires a spiraling string of paper out of each of his free hand and it knocks his red blade, Marasu, out of his hands.

James breaths heavily, and slowly begins to talk.
James: Well...Suigin...it's...just...us...again...
Callisto: You're finished! Paper Spear!
He fires a long spear shaped paper attached to another string of paper at the end. He cuts through it with his silver blade and continues to push forward.

He reaches Callisto, who attempts to block James' attack with his own sword.
James: Iron Fisted Monkey, Stab!
He pushes through Callisto's blade and cuts right through it and then pierces the sword right through his chest. Callisto spits out blood and almost falls to the ground.

Callisto: You'll...need...more than that to beat I, Callisto, the head moon of this island!!!
Paper begins to flow out of his hands and feet. The ones that came from his hands wrapped around James' arms, one from his foot wraps around both his feet and lifts him up, slightly above the ground.
Callisto: Paper Crucification!

James is forced to drop his blade and is left hanging in front of Callisto, blood dripping everywhere.
Callisto: You will be an example, to show everyone not to mess with the great Galaxy-
Jason: James!

He slowly turns his head over to see that The Little Tree Pirates, all of them, are standing at the doorway, battered and beaten. 
Belle: We've gota' help him!
Jason and Bolt stop her.
Bolt: It's his fight.
Rex: Come on buddy! You got dis!
Bolt: Yea, we've all won our fights, pull your own weight!
*Anne: Beat the pulp outa' em!*
Belle: You can do it!
Eve: ...
Jason: Come on James!
Eve: Come on James!
Jason: Finish him off, for your friends back on Forsyth Island!

James thinks of Sam, Lenny, his brother, his mother, and all of the Little Tree Pirates.
Callisto: It doesn't matter! You can't win, and I'll be sure to kill all of those injured little brats too after I finish you off! Paper Spear!
He uses the remaining string of paper coming from his foot form another spear and fre it at James, it stabs him right through the chest.
Belle: *gasp*
Bolt: That little...
Rex: That's not good.
Some of them look away at the gory stab.

James: Sorry...but...you...can't...beat...
He takes a deep breath.
James: The Great Red Monkey!!!!
He uses his tail to reach for his dagger and stabs in the chest and drags it down his chest to his stomach. He his forced to let go of James, so he uses this chance to grab the sword stuck in Callisto's chest and pull it up. Blood flew everywhere and the two men fell began to fall, but James stopped himself from falling by stabbing his blade to the ground and using to to support him.

Callisto lies there, in a puddle of blood.
Callisto: Heh...heh...
James: What's...so...funny...I just...kicked your ass!
Callisto: Hah...I'm...just...a moon...if you...had this much...trouble with me...you'll never...stand a chance...against the Galaxy Pirates' nine planets...
James: Where are they...I'll kick their...asses too!
Callisto: The Grandline, becoming bigger...and...stronger...you won't stand a chance against them all...
Jason: Good thing he's got some help.
Jason and the others make their way over. James' vision begins to blur and he passes out in his own blood.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

"Damn you guys!" Led yelled as he run outside and then sitting on some ruins to watch the fight.


"It is not right to underestimate your opponent my friend" Jaw was really calm and happy that found a real swordsman.

Their faces came closer to each other as onyl the blades were seperating them.
Shin was a really good swordsman but Jaw's massive strength stoped him just in front of him.

"Its time for you to see Nitoryou Style!" Jaw pshued him back a bit to free himself.

"I am a samurai.I don't know what is the Nitoryou Style but my sword is gonna cut you in pieces."

"Yeah sure, hope for it man."

The 2 fearless swordsmen continued for a while causing more impacts and destruction around.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

"Screw you and that Nippyton style!"Shin shouted to Jaw, not bothering to remember the correct name nor the pronouncing the name correctly.
"Fancy named styles aren't gonna do anything for you when you burn in the netherrealms."AS he said this he kept making righthanded slashes, even though he realised quickly that his opponent was too strong to fight with his weaker arm and Shin had the disadvantage since he had only one sword.

"Do you like named techniques as well?"Shin asked, though he never waited for a response as he iniated a series of "Snow Bullet." attacks.
Strong bulletsized thrusts traveled towards his opponent.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

As the things like air bullets traveled towards Jaw, he slashed his swords at high speeds to dodge them.But some of them hit him on his body leaving him with some small holes and blood coming out.
"I can't lose like that....." Jaw says as he prepares a special move too.
"Damn that guy didn't even seemed to hurt by my attack even if it hit him." Shin thought himself when he saw him moving his swords in front and around at high speeds.
"2 Thousand Worlds!!!" 
Shin charges at him trying to stop him but just being more open at the attack as Jaw passes through him at high speeds.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 12, 2008)

Aboard the Hermes

Daniel slouched against the ships wheel as he tired to overcome his concussion, meanwhile Julia was talking to a bird that had just landed on the ship. Cornelia, being curious about the paper Julia was working on looked over her shoulder has she finished writing this:




?that some type of calculus?? Asked Cornelia.

?physics actually, variants of uranium. its for a friend?s project, this bird? she said motioning to the large kaki bird standing in front of her ?is the only means to communicate, since he always seem to be moving around, as do I?

?ok so how?s the bird find you??

?smell, he can smell both me and Hawking, the man I?m sending this equation to? she said has she rolled the paper, along with several other papers she took from a pack, these were put into a large leather tube, which the bird grabbed with its talons and flew off. Julia turned back to Cornelia ?so where are we headed?

?ask the ?captain? ?   Cornelia replied sarcastically, pointing to the still groggy Jackson ?I think were going to pick on of his friends or something?

?Collage, acutely, one Doctor Peter Plum, Archeologist, he last said he was on Boller island, I hope there are no marines?


?WHY!?? Both women asked at once.

?most of the stuff I have in my cargo, hold and several books I have are in fact, illegal, and will if we are found out result in us all being hung, behead, drawn and quartered and , my personal favorite, have our entrails ripped out and burned? He replied, rather nonchalantly.

?Cornelia where are you going?? asked Julia.

?to get my gun? she replied ?this bastard is going to get us killed?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

"What the..."Shin called out as he noticed the blades spinning that he was running straight into, besides the fact that he had just been injured badly and was expecting a rematch with angry marine officers anytime now he really couldn't get injured like that and so stopped his charge and distanced himself by jumping on to the second floor of the restaurant 
That way that crazy attack of that basterd couldn't reach him.
"You're better then I thought, but sadly I can't afford getting injured again so soon and therefor can't use a long battle with you right now."Shin decided to make it end quick and switched to his stronger left handed attacks.

"Gail Splitter!"He said as he slashed the air in front of him, causing sharp energy to fly towards JAw.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

As the huge energy air blade was approaching him "Storm Blade" as Jaw moves his swords at high speeds and strength sending out another sharp energy air blade at similar size.
"I understand.....We will fight other time since I wait you to defeat any other opponent in your way so one time we can meet again.Don't give up!"
Upon their contact the 2 air blades cause a great impact and an explosion slicing the whole building at 2 and making a huge destruction.
"Shit those guys ...."Led just continues watches...

The whole building comes down to ruins while some marines heard the sounds and run there......


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

The explosion that caused the restaurent's destruction and sadly also drew the attention of marines searching the town for what they believed were the Marrow pirates and the three latest additions to that crew.

Though the two warships and their crew were still a far way from Boler Island, they did manage to communicate with troops nearby Boler Island and warned them the pirates were heading into this direction.

"Damn."A in dust covered Shin exclaimed upon seeing marines gather near the site, he was standing on top of a nearby building to wich he had fled to evade the explosion and the debris that went flying because of it.

"If those damn Marrow pirates aren't done with resupplying we've got a big problem."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jaw was already vanished and leaving behind Shin and the other guy Led alone as the marines were running towards them.

"Go inform your crew, I will stop them for a while." Led says at Shin

As soon as Shin run to find Annie, Led stood there as the marines surrounded him....
"Damn, is it my imagination that it happens everytime.The same thing again and again...."
Led starts blitz all around them.
"Cannon Fist"
As he punches at high speeds with boosted power having the effect of a real cannon.The move is like reloading a gun but Led does it with his arm.
He continues this for some time until he beats each one of them

As he stops and all of the marines are unconcious and dead around he heads to find Shin again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2008)

With Tatsu-

He wakes up hearing the sounds of orders being shouted.
Tatsu: The hell?
He looked around and saw a group of marines approaching the ship.
Marine: Aha! This is the ship of the Marrow Pirates! Now where is that bastard.
Tatsu walks to the front of the ship casually.
Tatsu: He's dead.
Marine: Who're you?
Tatsu: Tatsu Brimtale. Can I help you gentlemen?
Marine: Kid, this is a pirate ship, why're you on it?
Tatsu: Oh, I'm a pirate.
He says casually. Seconds later a bullet flies past his ear.

Tatsu: Oh, I see how it is.
He leaps off the ship and lands in the middle of the group of marines.
Marine: Fire!
They all fire at Tatsu but he leaps on one of the men's shoulders and avoids being hit, however the man is not so lucky.
Tatsu: Shooting your own men? I thought you guys were supposed to be the good guys.
Marine: Don't mock us! Get him!
They draw their blades and rush Tatsu. He grabs the first marine to reach him's arm, twists it, and begins to use his blade as well as his entire arm to fend off the others. He then kicks the man into the group as a distration. They look over and Tatsu is gone. 

Marine: Where did he go?
Marine 2: Look! Up there!
He points to the sky and James is flying in Dragon Point.
Marine: What is he!
Tatsu: Dragon Crash!
He stops flying and falls down on the ground of the marines making a large crash, and causing dust to fly up everywhere. It clears and all that is left is Tatsu lying on the ground in his normal form with many unconcious marines surrounding him. 
Tatsu: That was easy.
He continues to lie there, looking at the sky.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 12, 2008)

Boller island- North Blue

As the Hermes pulled into port, a massive explosion sounded in the distance, the man sitting near the gangway was dressed in a business suit, his red hair neatly combed, and a steel and silver revolver at his hip “Jackson! So glad you could make it!- marines were getting a bit nosy on why a merchant was not selling anything”  replied the man.

“I assume you paid for the docking?” asked Daniel dryly, Cornelia and Julia not far behind him.

“Yes.. And when did you get assistants?”  He eyed Julia’s ears “and when did you get such tastes” 

“She’s a mathematician, and she.. Well actually she is an assistant, but  not like that Plum” Replied Daniel “Tay izvrashtaty.. Comrade” he continued, in a rather icy tone

“maybe we should get something to eat, before we head to my house to get my stuff?” replied Plum “I know a place, serves the best chicken, the red pig” 

“fine lead the way” replied Daniel. They found out that the Red pig no longer existed, it did, but it was a pile of rubble.

“PETER PLUM FREEZE!” all four turned to see a squads of marines on both ends of the streets “You are under arrest for illegal research and conspiracy against the state!”

“fine… I shall show you my research” he said taking a slim volume from his pocket “Terra adeo mihi , insisto meus mos , pro ego habitum vox quod venia of formidonis. contego nos quod servo nos ex vulnero , offendo procul qui offendo procul nos. TERRA INSISTO MEUS MOS!”  the ground began to shake, pebbles rose from the ground.

“FIRE!” yelled the marine leader, but his shots were blocked by walls of earth. From these walls came golems of stone and earth, they charged at the marine squads.

“What in the gods!?” yelled Daniel “HOW FAR HAVE YOU GOTTEN IN YOUR RESEARCH!?”

“far enough, and I believe the gods are on our side” replied Plum as he replaced the volume back to the pocket it came from.

((that’s latin Btw))


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

_With Alph_

The damaged and oil leaking android was making it's way trough the town, at first the android decided to return to the mechanic's workshop to take with him what he could so that he could repair himself eventually.
That could wait till later since he was atleast functional at the moment, though he had to be carefull with that hole in his chest one fatal hit there and it wold be all over for him.

Now that he thought about he should patch up his chest fist before heading on, he found a secluded backalley and started with attaching a piece of metal to cover the gaping hole in his chest and then continued on his journey to.....Well nowhere actually, atleast he had no idea where to go.

But when he arrived back on a main street he bumped into a group of marines, the one that bumped into him quickly glanced at Alph's face and then at an assortment of wanted posters.

"Nah, he ain't part of the Marrow pirates but he could be this Samurai guy since there's no picture for that guy only a no smoking symbol instead."Shin who was hiding on a nearby rooftop laughed at these words, since he needed to find Annie first with that intoxicated head of her's, Shin was trying to keep a low profile and listened on what he could hear from Marines that passed him by on the streets below.

Shin who had a strong instinct, always would feel it when the marine's photographer was lurking near him before he would attempt to take a picture, up until now he managed to evade each attempt and had been close to killing the bastard that annoyed him so much but somehow that photographer would dissapear into thin air everytime......He had no idea how that guy did it.

But as he looked down at the marines and the strange man, who seemed to be leaking somekind of dark fluid.

"Marines......I hate you bastards!"Alph shouted before knocking out two easily, and then released a blast from his mouth that shattered every glass in the shopping street and made Shin's ear ring.

"Damn, what kind of DF user is that guy."Shin mumbled to himself as he jumped down to approach the guy, whovever that guy was he could prove to be a good distraction for the marines.

"You hate marines huh, I know a whole bunch of marines that are just waiting to be killed by someone like you."And with that Shin took off while the android followed him.

Where the hell could Annie be, she must've heard all this commotion, he thought to himself as he searched the streets for the blonde haired pirate.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

A woman in her late twenties (though she looks much younger) with long strawberry blond hair wearing, a plain shirt, jeans, and cowboy boots jumps from rooftop to rooftop with catlike agility. If an acquaintance of Annie's were to look at this woman, they would say she looks like a taller, grown up version of her. Down in the street three men armed in black hats and hoods, armed with katana, run all out. 

"I think that we lost her!" yells one of them. 

"I'm still here fella!" exclaims a voice and the blond woman appears in front of them in a blur. There are two deadly looking steel chrome plated guns holstered to her hips and she grins at them. "Did you think that you could cause trouble in my town and get away with it?" she asks and she points to a gleaming golden badge pinned to her shirt, it reads Marshal. 

"There's three of us and only one of you, you can't stop us!" yells one of the men and they all nod in unison. Suddenly they charge at the woman with great speed slashing their katana's in a frenzy. The woman grins and she catches two of the swinging katana's with just her hands, perfectly pinning each sword between her forefinger and thumb. She then kicks away the third attacker and he flies back against a brick wall like a rocket, leaving an impact crater. 

The two remaining men struggle with all their might to get their Katana's out of her grasp but the womans arms don't even tremble with any exertion. She smiles at them, "I'm a fair lady so I'll tell you what, I'll let go and I bet that I can draw my gun before you two can even come close to killing me....ready on the count of three...one.....two...three!" and she lets go.

*BANG!BANG!*

The woman stands with her gun raised, the barrel smoking and the two men collapse to the floor with stunned looks on their faces, they couldn't even move their weapons an inch before she shot them. The woman blows the smoke away from her barrel and spins the gun around in her hand, holstering it in one fluid motion, "No one messes around in my city..." she says quietly.

_An hour later..._
The woman strides through the door of a house, "Mommie's home!" she exclaims and the sound of frantic footsteps can be heard running down the front stairs. A little blond girl no older then 6 leaps down the last three flights of stairs followed closely by a boy also with blond hair who appears to be four years old at most. 

"Did ya kill any bad guys mom!?" asks the little girl excitedly and she jumps into the woman's arms. She laughs, "Aw you no better then that Annie. My work stays out the door...I want a better life for you kids."

_Boler Island present day..._
Annie sits on a park bench looking at a mother and her two daughters playing on a swing set, she stares at them intently and frowns, "Happy birthday mom..." she mutters, Annie gets up and walks away. Suddenly she hears an explosion in the distance and smoke rises up. Annie sighs, "I know its those idiots....its gotta be them..." and she leaps up to a rooftop and starts jumping from roof to roof towards the noise.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

_With Shin and Alph_

The two had decided to a higher route, jumping from roof to roof, it took some convincing since Alph only cared about killing marines but Shin managed to convince him by saying there were Marine officers heading to his ship.
A few buildings further Shin spotted Annie jumping towards the restaurent that they had just destroyed before.

"Gunslinger-chan, where the hell have you been!"Shin shouted towards her, and then added in a whisper."You drunk airhead."

"We should get back to the ship,marines were tipped off by those on the two warships and they are looking for the Marrow pirates......Somehow they have the impression that we are associated with them and so they are looking for the three of us too."He told her, hoping that she would be up to speed now.

"Oh and this guy here is a......I don't know some DF user but I thought we could use an additional fighter,  especially someone with an intense hatred towards marines like this one."He introduced the android behind him who responded with.

"I am not a Devil-fruit user, I am an android."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2008)

*"WELCOME TO THE WORLD OF TOMORROW!!!" *Bolt, Jason and Rex stand over James waving their arms acting like idiots. "wha...?" James slowly sat up and looked around. Everyone was patched up. "You were out for three days." Jason sat down. "Huh? we're back on the ship??" James jumped up and looked around.

"Your friend said it would be best." Jason held up a note. "she left this for you." James took the letter and put it away. "Oh yeah! big news!" Belle came in, smiling. "Huh? what's that?" James looks around confused. "We named the ship." Bolt raises a paint brush and bucket. "Yup. Be thinkin its a good name too."

Later, James is lowered down the side of the ship to see what they named it. "The Fighting Marie." Jason leaned over the railing and looked down at him. "So. What do you think?" James nodded and rubbed his eyes. "Aww. He's crying." Eve mocked. "The great red monkey doesn't cry!" James shouts and climbs back up.

"Its just.. my eyes are still blurry is all."  Everyone laughed and went back to work. "Hey, what happened to your hands?" James looks at Jason's arms. Completely bandaged, fingers to elbows. "I have some burns. It's nothing really." Belle scoffed. "HE'S LUCKY HE CAN EVEN MORE HIS ARMS!" Bolt laughed.

"eh, They'll heal." Jason waved it off and went back to work. "Rex man the Helm, Bolt you are on look out! Belle, make a list of the supplies we need! Anne, Help Belle. Eve, do what ever." Jason took up a scope and looked out to sea. "Where are we going?" James questioned. "Kordo Island. Its about time we had some real fun!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

Annie looks at Shin and the weird new guy calling himself an android, who for some reason is leaking oil and simply shrugs, "I've seen stranger things..." she mutters, her voice uncharacteristically detached.
*
"PIRATES SPOTTED!!!"* yells a Marine down in the street and he points up at them as they converse on the roof. A squad of two dozen Marines runs down the street from the other end, firing their rifles at them. 

"What the hell did you idiots do to attract all this attention anyway?" asks Annie and she loads a cartridge into her revolver and aims at the Marines, *"Foam Round!"* she exclaims. The cartridge explodes down in the street in front of the Pirates and expands into a grey thick foam that expands so quickly it blocks up the whole street, preventing the Marines from passing any further. 

The Marines draw their swords and hack away at the foam but their swords become stuck in the gooey substance and their bullets bounce off of it. "Let's get going while the goings good..." Annie says.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 12, 2008)

?RETREAT!? Yelled a marine has a 10 foot golem rushed their formation, impervious to their bullets, in addition it shot back, with diamonds. 

?ok then- to the docks!? he said has the two golems came back and bowed before Peter ?these two will guide us there? he said before collapsing to a knee, Cornelia attempted to provide assistance, but was shooed away ?We must hurry, I can?t keep them around to long?

?Fine.. But once we get on the ship and out of here, IF we get out of here, and that?s a big if, since these? he said motioning to the golems, eyeing everyone that was  at the edge of the crowd that formed around the battle ?are not subtle, and likely marine ships will try to stop us, my ship is NOT a war ship?

?o come on can?t that oak you use keep the cannon balls out, the hulls twenty one inches thick!? replied Peter, still gasping for breath.

?fine, make sure they cover us? Replied Cornelia, placing a quick load cartridge into her revolver ?I didn?t bring enough bullets for this type of action? 

Any marines that tried to stop them where quickly overwhelm by the stone golems, eventually, the marines stopped attacking. ?I think their tired of us? remarked Daniel has the entered onto the docks. 

?I?d say otherwise? Cornelia said dourly, cocking her revolver, at the dock where no fewer then three dozen marines.

?PETER PLUM!.. And associates!, along with the Marrow Pirates SURRENDER NOW!.. Or?

?don?t say it? moaned Peter, as he collapsed to the ground, unconscious.

?DIE!?  the Golems charged on the marines threats and opened fire with their rock like projectiles.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

"I was just minding my own business until this dual sword-user picked a fight  with me, believe me I would've preferred to stay out of of trouble myself."Shin replied, angry that Annie immediatly blamed him for this.

"Anyway by now the ship should be resupplied and ready to go before those two warships show up again."That's what they really should worry about since those low ranked marines walking around town shouldn't be that much of a threat.

"You still reek of alcohol, a little girl like you shouldn't drink like that....Especially when they are chased by marine officers."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

"I'm the same age as you are fool and I can hold my liquor," she replies indignantly, "Besides I was celebrating a special occasion..."

Annie narrows her eyes at Alph and walks up to him, she starts poking him and surveying him with keen eyed interest,  "So are you totally artificial or a cybernetic fusion?" she asks him, "Also whats your powersource?...'cause I damn sure know it ain't cola..."

"Cyber wha?" asks Shin.

"This is big people talk fella no lunkheads allowed," responds Annie.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 12, 2008)

Peter collapsed into Daniels arms, as he did a letter with a name on it came out of his pocket:

Peter, come to Kordo island, I have the perfect thing to test that research of yours on!

Best of friends: Doctor Richard Cuddy, MD

“GET TO THE SHIP!” he yelled as the golems rampaged through the ranks of the marines, blasting them with rocks, ships masts and hulls exploded under the impact of the rocks sinking several, but never did they hit the Hermes, their masters ship. 

It was when Peter went over the water that it happened, the Golems just denigrated, back to the soil from which they came. But at this point the Hermes was heading out of port, leaving a smoking ruin of buildings, ships and men in her wake.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2008)

SLAM! a beer mug hits the table. "That's a fine brew." Grim remarks. "Captain-" Dread was about to ask something. "Twenty is the drinking age my boy." Jacob took a swig. "Let the kid have a drink. It wont kill him." he commented. "It wouldn't feel right to corrupt a youth like that." Grim smirked and took a swig. "But its perfectly fine dragging him out to sea to battle marines?" Jacob laughed.

"why not!" Grim nearly laughed. it was the first time he's ever had a true.. Fun conversation. "Captain seems pleased." Dread thought to himself. "So, How do you think the repairs are coming?" Grim looked over to Dread. "I made sure to give them the plans for the control room. it should be built better this time." Grim sat back and smiled. "Good."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

"Like I said before I am android, and therefor completely artificial."Alph responded, talking as if this was basic knowledge.
"The technology inside of me resembles that of an cyborg though it can not be compared to the level of the technology used by the marines to create their cyborgs."This had to be true as he could remember clearly the beating he got from the marine's finest cyborg.

"My powersource is unique to the point that even I do not know exactly how it functions......Wether this is because of the damage to my memory drive or that my creater never informed me on this matter."

Shin was walking a bit in front, wondering wether this was the same kind of English that he was taught to understand.
When they neared the ship Shin jumped onto the deck with an incredible leap, he could've sword he saw Tatsu lying somewhere near to ship, and asked the crew members wether they were done or not.

The answer was yes, though the repairs weren't though but then again that could be done on sea.
Shin ordered the crew members to prepare the ship to leave the island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

As Annie boards _The Infinite Injustice_ she looks at Alph with interest, "We should talk shop again..." she says but then she turns around and heads below deck, "I'm gonna get some shut eye..." Annie mutters but she's really just going to get another drink.

As the ship begins to depart, suddenly a voice calls out...
"HEY WAIT!!!" yells Led as he runs up the docks. Led takes a running jump and leaps high into the air, landing on the railing of the ship. "You guys mind if I hitch a ride?" he asks with a grin.

Just then Annie appears on deck again, "WHO STOLE MY GOLD!!" she shouts but then she sees Led perched on the railing and does a double take. 

Led smiles when he sees Annie, "Oh its you, hello!" he says with surprise.

"Oh great its Don Juan from the bar...." she mutters sarcastically and immediately turns around back to her cabin.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 12, 2008)

The marines opened fire, raining down a hail of bullets on the infected.  The one with the eye collapsed onto the ground dead, but the pale one just shrugged it off and leaped at the marines.  One of his claws slashed opened a marine's throat.  The marine began to collapse onto the ground, convulsing in a painful manner.  One of other marines quickly shot him before he became infected, only to fall to the same fate as a claw raked through his chest.  V slashed the marine's neck and attacked the infected.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

Shin looked back as Tatsu and then later Led boarded the ship.
"Ah it's that guy with that amazing dream, well we can use a person with an ambition like that."Not that Shin intended to let everyone on board that crossed his path but he had seen both Alph and Led in combat and they could use that kind of strength since they nearly got defeated before, and that was only a commodore, what if they ran into a vice-admiral.

"Everyone, this oil leaking cyberdroi..."He decided not to finish since he had no idea how to pronounce that word nor did he remember the correct term.
"The guy leaking oil is....."Now that he thought about it he never catched his name.

"Alph." The android added, and then replied to Annie."Very well, since you seem the most intelligent person on board do you happen to know where I can repair myself?"

"And that guy."Shin continued introducing, now pointing towards the DF user."That's led."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

_Med Island source of a virulent infection..._
Lt. Zane Garrick had never liked guns, in fact he hated them. He much preferred crushing a persons bones to dust with his bare hands then firing like some pussy from far away but today is a special exception. His normal closeup brawling style would eventually ensure that he gets infected one way or another, even as good as he was.

*BLAM!!*

"GYAHAHAHA LET ME SHOW YOU WHY THEY CALLED ME DEADEYE BACK IN THE ACADEMY!!" Garrick holds a shotgun in each hand and blasts away at a horde of infected trying to get past his squad. His subordinates maintain their firing line and remain calm, firing away. 

"THAT'S RIGHT STEADY MEN, OI SHOOT THAT FIVE YEAR OLD KID AT 12 O'CLOCK!!!....GOOD SHOT GYAHAHAHA!!!!"
_
Elsewhere on Med Island...._
Somehow a group of the infected have gained access to rifles and Ensign Clemens and her squad are pinned in a firefight. One of the Marines is hit in the head and collapses, "Dammit!" she exclaims, "We can't afford to waste time like this!" and her bright green eyes glow. 

*"MIRROR!"* she exclaims, suddenly a large mirror materializes in front of her, "HEY SHOOT INTO THE MIRROR NOW!!" she shouts. The Marines don't even question her order and fire away the bullets warping through, "YOU THROW IN A GRENADE!!" she commands and a Marine tosses through a black device. 

Clemens raises her arm in the air and suddenly a mirror appears in midair over the group of armed infected. Bullets hurtle out of the mirror from above and rip into them and the the grenade falls through and a huge explosion tosses their bodies like rag dolls. 

"OKAY BURN THE SONS A BITCHES!!!" she shouts and two of her subordinates run forward with flamethrowers.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2008)

?WELCOME!!!? the mayor shouted to the little tree pirates.* ?Hi.?* They all raised their right hands awkwardly. ?Are you here for the games!?? He asks then leans in. ?There?s big treasure in it for the winner.?  Jason nodded.?GOOD!!!!? he then leans back in. ?You know. Just between you and me. We?ve had quite the successful year.? Everyone walked passed him. *?We don?t care.? *They all waved him off.

?Hmm. Not as nice as the last group.? He didn?t even bother looking at their wounds. ?Oh well! Time to wait for more participants.? He took out a small chair and sat down with his hands folded in his lap. ?Sure does take those pirates a while.? Else where?

On the Nonki-

*?Come oooonnnnnn.?* Joseph and Paegun whined. ?No!? Sooyoung stomped her foot. *?But we want to go to the Island...? *They both whined again. ?We?re marines. It?s not our job to have fun.? Eric commented. *?Com eonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn?* The two kept whining. They planned to continue going until everyone agreed to go to the Island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

_The Infinite Injustice...._
"So where to next sirs?" asks the Pirate Helmsman. 

Shin and Tatsu look at each other quizzically, *"Good question,"* they reply in unison. 

Led walks up holding a paper in his hands, "I don't mean to interject but I found this posting on a wall back on Boler Island..." and he hands the them a flier with colorful lettering...

* North Blue Special Event!!!!*​
*Kordo’s Island Special Games: Fight for the heart of Gral!*​Welcome one and all to the Kordo's 100th games Anniversary!! This year, We've really packed events full of challenge!!! The events include. 


King of the hill!
Up river craft races!
Barrel roll!
Catch the greased up pig!
Wrestling!
Dash around the Island!
Capture the Flags!
Find the thief!
And two special Secret events!! As all you citizens know, The games take up a week in total. Normally we hold one event a day until the final two days, Then we pack in all the fun! and don't be fooled by the names. Though some of these events seem like a cake walks we've added, a Special. Surprise for you all!!

Led looks at Tatsu and Shin, "If you guys are trying to avoid the Marines maybe this would be a good place to lay low for a while, while they lose your trail," he suggests.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2008)

"Yeah, that would be the last place on earth where I would try to find me."Shin commented, He doubted that he would join anything there but maybe the food and the girls would be good there.

"Very well, Helmsman to Kordo Island it is."Shin said before snapping his finger, ordering a crew member to approach him.
"I'm gonna need a lot of food, so start cooking since I never was able to finish my damn meal on Boler Island."Then gain he never paid for it neither.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2008)

The man he snapped at looked around at the rest of the crew.
Man: Would anyone else like some food?
Tatsu had just walked out of the kitchen with a frozen leg of chicken in his hand.
Tatsu: Nope, I'm good.
He takes a deep breath and shoots a flame out that defrosts it. He then rips into it with his teeth.

Alph and Led stared at him, confused.
Tatsu: Wha?
He said with food still in his mouth.
Shin: Maybe they don't approve of your eating manors.
Tatsu shrugged and continued to rip into his food.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

Annie sits at the edge of her bunk and takes a swig from a whiskey bottle, West Blue whiskey of course, Joe had given her a case before she left Deadwood. She raises her bottle in the air and toasts, "Happy birthday mom," she mumbles...

"AND THANKS FOR GETTING KILLED!!!" she shouts. 

Annie hurls the bottle at the wall and laughs drunkenly. She lays down on her pillow and falls asleep, snoring loudly. Needless to say she will have quite the headache in the morning.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 12, 2008)

On the island of Kordos the town was making preparations for the festival that was soon upon them.Alot of the kids were gathered by the fountain in town,some of the larger kids were in a circle and they could be heard making a commotion.

"Hey runt you said your mom was giving you money today."A larger kid probably around 17 years old was holding a smaller boy by the collar."I'm sorry...I know I was supposed to have the money but I couldn't get any"the smaller boy said,stuttering a bit as the words passed his lips."well you know what happens now"the bigger kids all began to laugh as the kid who seemed to be the leader clenched his fist and pulled it back.The smaller boy turned his face away and closed his eyes"the punishment for not paying"

"NOT SO FAST COWARDS!!!"a Stone flew past some of the kids heads and struck the leaders hand that was holding the kid.The leader released the boy.The smaller boy ran off as soon as he hit the ground tears running down his cheecks."Ahh so it's you again"all the boys turned to face this mysterious hero."That's right it is I"he said the wind blowing,he stood there with his hands on his hips in a hero esque style."Marcks has come to take care of you Sev and your gang of lackeys" the bigger kids laughed.

The scene cut to the small boy slowly walking towards someone laying on the ground."Boy Marcks it happened again"the boy stood over his body.Marcks had gotten pummeled big red bumps all over his face."Don't worry the important thing is you didn't get hurt"he said a large smile coming across his face."Your stupid!"the boy said.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2008)

Dread, Grim and Jacob decided to split up. "Hm. An odd town." He stood in front of a river, which seemed to be the street. "How do you get past it." A man walked up behind him. "WITH THIS!" Jacob jumped and looked back. It was none other then the mayor. "Kordo island turtles!" He held up a small turtle. "This one is a baby. But they can grow large!" 

Jacob rubbed his chin. "I've heard tales of a similar type of transport in the grandline." The mayor's eyes became shifty and he quickly changed the subject. "You stand on top of them and they swim you to the other side!!!" Jacob rolled his eyes and stepped forward. "So i just-" and fell into the water. "GLAGLE!!!" 

Jacob's arms flailed and he grabbed onto the sidewalk. "WHAT THE HELL!?" He looked up at the mayor. "It seems they don't like you." the mayor commented. "What the hell is wrong with you." Jacob climbed out of the water. "Nothing!" the mayor skipped off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2008)

Annie wakes up the next morning with a terrible headache and little memory of what she did the previous day, which suits her just fine.  After taking a bath, (she had also claimed the former Captains personal bathroom, "Girls Only," pasting a stick figure drawing on the door, depicting Annie spouting fire and shooting any guys attempting to sneak in) and drinking an extremely strong brew of coffee Annie decided to relax until they got to Kordos. 

"Hey fella bring me another Mai Tai willya!" exclaims Annie. A pirate jumps at attention and runs off obediently. Annie lays back on a reclining chair at the stern of the ship, in a bikini, she wears oversized sunglasses and a big floppy sunhat. Annie exhales deeply feeling much more relaxed and in a better mood, she stares up at the Seagulls flying overhead and grins, "My feathery friends," she says pleasantly. 

*BANG!* 

A seagull falls to the ocean while Annie holds out her golden revolver, "I'll never get tired of that," she chuckles and fires again.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2008)

"Zhu Qiao stance; Phoenix Spin!" Soldier after soldier flew into the air as Pierro spun at tremendous speeds. "Dragon Breath!" Jun blew a blast of air at some more soldiers, sending them flying. "Eat grenades!!!!!" a large explosion engulfed the hapless soldiers as Matyr threw bomb after bomb. "Guess I should finish this." Rek opened his palm and pointed at the soldiers. "Steel suit." Their clothing quickly became heavier, until they could no longer stand. "Now that that's done, let's go to the orphanage."

When they arrived, the entire building was empty. "Where could Mr. Kozo is..." She wondered. "Well, he's probably in the fountain with dad, Kozo was the doctor on dad's ship." Everyone looked at Pierro, still not understanding what he was talking about when he said fountain. "Tell me, Pierro, what is this fountain? And what is it?" Pierro looked at them and began to explain. "Well, on Radfol there's a special fountain that enables those who drink from it to become any age they wish for 2 days. The old people of Radfol use this fountain to relive their youth, even for a short while. The fountain's powers only take place once every full moon. Dad is probably there right now, doing stuff with Mom."

A disturbing thought raced through everyone's minds. "You know what, we should let them enjoy their restored youth. Who's with me?" Everyone raced their hands. "Good. Now who wants to make tarts!?" As everyone left the orphanage to return to the Montague home, an injured soldier hid behind the box, having heard everything. "Lord Farko needs to know this." The man ran off to the large ship docked in the harbor where his master was.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2008)

With Grim-

He?s been wondering the town. Checking it out and getting a good feel for it. ?This seems to be a promising place.? He stood in front of a large building labeled. ?The Kordos Library.? Grim nodded. ?I?ll take my place here for now.? He opened the door and walked inside. ?My, what a large building.? Inside it seems like the building is twelve stories tall. ?Must be a trick of the eye.? Grim walked forward.

?Hello sir.? A women sitting at the desk to his right called. ?Hello.? He turned to her. ?S-SCARY!!!!? the women thought to herself. ?You... do you need... a card...?? Grim shook his head. ?I don?t plan on borrowing any books I?ll just read through them here.? She nodded and he walked off to find himself a few books. ?I?ll take one on the Islands history.? He reached up and snagged a book from the shelf.

?I?ll take one about north blue.? He grabbed a second book. Within a few moments, he had a few stacks of books on a cart. Wheeling it through the floors looking for a place to sit and read his now massive collection of books. ?This will be rather a long day.? He found a chair, at an empty table. No one around on the floor. ?The perfect place to begin my reading.? Grim placed a book down and began reading.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

Somewhere in the Grand Line...
*Beru, Beru, Beru!*

A Den Den Mushi rings, and a man in a black suit answers, "Go ahead," he says. As he listens on the receiver suddenly his eyes widen, "Yes I'll inform him immediately..." he says and then hangs up. 

The man walks towards an varnished oak door, marked Assistant Director, and presses an intercom. "Enter," replies a voice. 

The oak door opens of its own accord and the man strides into an ordinary looking office, he stands at attention. "Sir, Operative A0018 has popped up on the grid again, she killed one of our clients, Mr. Simon Baxter," he hands a poster to a figure sitting at a desk. He looks down at the poster and frowns. 

"Annie," he says in a low disappointed voice, "You stupid girl...." and he looks at a leather gunbelt next to his desk that holds two large crimson steel revolvers, he narrows his eyes at the weapons as if in deep thought and just stays quiet for several minutes. 

Finally he speaks, "Clear my schedule for the next month, also keep this hush hush, no need to involve the higher ups," he says. 

"Yes sir."
_
Onboard the Infinite Justice bound for Kordos..._
Annie sneezes then shivers, "Wow I just felt like someone walked over my own grave..." she says but then she ignores the feeling and returns to her sunbathing. 

"Hey where's my Mai Tai!" she exclaims.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2008)

With Dread-

?This place is boring.? He remembered to bring his weapon with him this time at least. He looked around seeing all the people hanging up signs. ?Go Zander!!? was written on of the banners. ?FALCO #1!? A second sign. It seems the people were putting up banners of people entering the games. Well at least people from the island. ?Is there a sign up sheet...?? Dread pondered out loud. ?Nope!? the mayor popped up behind him.

?Anyone who wants to join the games will follow the signs!? He pointed to a random wall. *?Games this way ?>?* Dread sweatdropped. ?I see. So, then what comes after?? He looked at the mayor. ?My boy, That?s a secret. We?ve changed the games up this year! Simply be on time!? He tipped his hat and walked off. ?That?s all this year needs!! Be on time and you can join in!!! ANYONE?S ALLOWED!!!!? 


? With the little tree pirates.

?I?m sure you all have things you want to do. So here is some Beli, don?t spend it all in one place.? Jason handed out some money to everyone. ?We?ll meet back at the ship by night.? Everyone nodded and quickly ran off. Except for eve of course, she had plans of her own. ?Ah? You are still here?? Jason looked up at her. ?Mmhmm~? She winked. ?I?ve been meaning to ask how you repaired the blade.?

Eve leaned in and grabbed a hold of Jason?s arm. ?With the fire from my burning soul~? Jason pulled his arm away and shrugged. ?Guess that?s good enough... kinda like saying a robot runs on cola cause cola is good though...? Jason began to walk off. Eve blinked for a moment. ?That doesn?t.. Hey wait!? she chased after him.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 13, 2008)

Jaw has escaped from the marines
He was relaxing in a rooftop near the docks.
"I  hope that guy Led show them the poster for the Kordo's Island.He is a good Kid with a cool dream...."
Jaw gave Led the paper for the events before the marines attack him and told him to show it to the others too.Led didn't really knew why he should do this but he did it...

In the marine base of Boler Island.A marine in the shandows of his dark room sits and speaks to his Den Den Mushi.
"So, that man known as Led was here and now he left?"
"YES"
"Hmm....I see.Even for so young he has a good bounty already.Maybe we should not leave him alone."
"Do whatever you want"
"And what about that swordsman Destin Jaw with the higher bounty?"
"Just forget him."
"Fine. I will inform you for anything new sir."
He stood up from his chair as he walked outside and gave some orders to his marines.
Jaw jumped down to the docks as he sailed straight for the Kordo Island.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice

While Alph had been below deck repairing himself Shin had been working out for hours now, because he lacked more suitable equipment for it he continued his habit of lifting anchors.

After taking a break and walking a bit around purely out of boredom he passed the for a Mai Tai screaming Annie, since he was still only a boy he couldn't help resist but stare at her figure wich was only covered by a bikini.
"Damn, you look way to good Gunslinger-chan."Shin commented."Atleast too good for someone that annoys me to such a degree."Could it be true what he has heard from pirates when he was just a kid, the prettier the outside of a girl, the uglier the inside.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 13, 2008)

Led was walking at the cabins of the ship.The young one was now a real pirate and was ready to reach his own dream.He has a well-made body and is handsome.
As he walks he sees Shin staring Annie having her sunbath
"Damn you what are you doing there man?"
"Eh...?Nothing , nothing, I was just walking..." Shin turns from the other when he glances at Led looking Annie too
"What the??"
"Oups.Well I can see its a shiny and beautiful day.
"Oh ok, then lets enjoy the view together" Shin goes there too.
Both of them now watch Annie with their eyes ready to blow up


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2008)

As Rek and the others walked home, they heard a large explosion from afar. "What the hell was that?"

"Gib, be careful where you throw your poison bombs, the fight hasn't even started yet!" Arianne scolded a tall man wearing a black labcoat. Ruru and the others had moved to an underground cave a near the fountain. It was decided that the sparring match be done here. "Relax, Arianne, it's not like people are going to find out about this..." Arianne glared at him. "The last time you said that, my son found out about the secret! Ruru and I had to fulfill his wish to become a lawyer instead of a pirate! All that money we wasted on giving him Long Ryuu lessons..." 

"No one's going to know about this place anymore, Arianne! Stop with the worrying!" A muscular man who towered over everyone said. "Enough with the talking, everyone, the fight's beginning!" As Ruru spoke to his comrades, a blade flew at great speeds, intended to hit Ruru.

"Watch yourself, captain!" A giant sickle blocked the blade, saving Ruru. "Kozo. That was a close one." A man in a white suit and green, oversized glasses stood infront of Ruru. "Anytime, captain." A young woman approached Kozo. She had short, brown hair, and carried 4 swords with her. "Captain, will it be alright if I counter attacked?" She asked. "Go ahead, Fahady." Ruru told her. Two insectoid arms bursted from the woman's body and grabbed 2 of her swords, as did her original hands. "Buzz Cut!" She yelled, slashing the air, creating 4 waves of energy that hit the marines at the other side.

"Here they come!" A young Hilda said. she was tall, buxom, and wore a skintight variety of the suit male cp9 agents use. "Tekkai!" Hilda took the full force of the attack. "Brasul!" She called to a skinny marine holding a staff. "You're up first." She said to him. The marine nodded and walked to the center of the cave. "Kozo!" Ruru called to the man with the sickle. "Yes, captain?" He asked. "You're up first." Kozo smirked and walked towards Brasul.

"First blood goes to us!" Kozo yelled as he ran with great speed, his sickle ready to slash. "Brasul bump!" The marine yelled as he slammed his staff on the ground, creating a shockwave that caused Kozo to lose his balance. "Brasul slam!" The marine jumped into the air and slammed his staff on Kozo's head. 'You think that hurt me!?" Kozo taunted. "Mantis slash!" With blinding speed Kozo sliced Brasul's arm.

"That was fast..." Brasul thought. "No matter. Brasul bump!" He slammed his staff on the ground, creating another shockwave. "Not going to hit me with that again!" Kozo jumped into the air and readied for another strike. "Double reap!" He threw his sickle at Kozo, stabbing him in the shoulder. He then pulled on a cable attached to his sickle, causing a deep rip in Brasul's shoulder. "Not.. yet..." Brasul said as he slammed his staff on the ground once again. "Brasul Earthshake!!!!!" The ground began to quake by the strike of his staff, causing it to break into pieces, sending rocks flying everywhere. "Heh. My staff is made of a special wood that is highly sensitive to the earth. With a single strike I can grind boulders into dust!" 

Several shards almost hit Kozo. If it were not for his speed, he would have been killed. "Idiot. You cannot hit me. I am from the secret hidden bug ninja village in the secret hidden bug ninja island in the east blue. Not even my close friends know that I am a secret hidden bug ninja!" Arianne slapped her face in annoyance. "He always says that to everyone." Brasul roared and readied for another Brasul earthshake. "I shall not let you!" Kozo said. "Secret Hidden Bug Ninja art, Super Mantis Musical Medley!!!!" A puff of smoke engulfed Kozo. A giant mantis claw bursted from the smoke, hitting the ground before Brasul's staff could. "And now, Secret Hidden Bug Ninja art, Origami Mantis Butterfly Sing-Along!" Kozo raised the giant mantis claw high in the air, before unleashing a slash of energy from it, hitting Brasul and sending him flying back to Hilda's side.

"The powers of the secret hidden bug ninja are extreme! That is why I am known as the Reaping Blade, for my secret bug ninjutsu cannot be beat!" Kozo said triumphantly. "You did good, Brasul, its only round 1 anyway." Hilda said to him. "Thanks... Hilda..." He said before passing out. "Alright! Gocki!" A woman with an oversized jacket walked to the center of the cave. "Very well. Wilmer!" The muscular man walked to the center. He towered over the woman, who seemed to have a nonchalant look on her face. Hilda smirked as the two stared each other down. "Round 2 begins now!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2008)

"You have to be carefull with that one though."Shin whispered to Led."She has a real bad temper."Shin himself was suprised by the fact that he didn't have several bulletwounds already.

"She's gonna kill us if she catches us."He said but then simply shrugged."Well what else are young guys like us are gonna do on a ship, with only one girl."He decided to risk it, though he kept his hand ready on his shiny katana just in case he would need to defend his life from the demon that was known as Annie.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 13, 2008)

The infected parried V's knives with his claws, but V was too fast.  Soon, V managed to slice the infected's hand.  The infected roared and turned to flee, but he was cut down by a hail of bullets before he could make a move.  V turned back to his squad. "I wanted that kill."  Several seconds later, all six men in the squad had been stabbed to death.     

OC looked at the poster.  "Kordo Island, huh? I don't care about the games, but I might find a person willing to help me take down the Doctor. Although, that is all the way in the North Blue.  It looks I'm going to have leave the Grand Line for the first time ever... It's a good thing I stole the marine boat.  Now I won't have to cross Reverse Mountain."  Several minutes later, OC was ready to go.  He hoisted up the anchor and floated away from the island he was docked at, heading straight for the North Blue.   

A few days later, Kordo Island came into view.  There was another large ship heading there next to OC's frigate.  OC could hear drunken screams coming from the ship.  The screaming finally stopped after a few minutes, but OC was pissed off.  He was loading his shotgun at the time, and had accidentally dropped a box of ammo into the sea when he heard the screaming.  

"Might as well rid myself of some competition."  OC pulled out his stealth pistol, inserted a clip of ammo, snapped down the safety and silently leaped onto the other ship.  He noticed two pirates staring at sunbathing girl.  He pointed his pistol at one them, who had a hand on his katana, and prepared to fire.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2008)

Though shin was eyeing the sunbathing girl together Led, his gut started stirring, his instict screaming that something bad was going to happen.
And as the young samurai eyes scanned his surroundings they eventually wen wide from shock as he spotted a marine frigate, how the hell did no one spotted a ship of that size.

"Marines!"Shin shouted, as he instantly raised his sword expecting that Marine officer Purin Purin to jump onboard  anytime now but as his eyes inspected the frigate while moving in a circular pattern to avoid whatever his instinct was telling him to watch out for, the young swordsman spotted a man aiming a weapon of somesorts at him.

Expecting enemy fire anytime now the boy held out the blunt side of his sword foreward as he shouted.
"Reversed Gail Splitter."A concussive blast like that should knock any bullet fire aside.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2008)

Marcks quickly jumped to his feet laughing out loud."HAHAHAHA those weaklings weren't even a challenge" as he finished the sentence he fell face first onto the ground."looks like they were tougher then you thought"he said laughing to himself.Marcks jumped up once again "Nah it is fine Timly but really you need to get them off your back,stand up for yourself every once and awhile man"Timly shook his head slowly "I just don't think I can" Marcks shrugged and then placed a finger under his chin getting a big grin on his face "With this festival I should be able to complete my plan" Timly looked a sweat drop running down his head "do you really think a pirate crew is gonna take you with them?" Marcks jumped up onto the fountain trying to puff himself up to look bigger "Of course any crew would die to gain me *Single Shot Marcks*" as he finished his sentence he fell into the fountain."yeah I am sure the pirates will be chomping at the bit to have you join there crew"


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 13, 2008)

As OC pulled the trigger, the pirate lifted up his sword and shouted "Gail splitter!" The bullet went flying backwards.  OC rolled out of the way and fired three more shots.  "This guy can fight, but I need to make sure he's ready if I want him to join me."  OC jumped behind the other pirate, grabbed his neck and pointed the stealth pistol at his head. "Drop the sword or I pull the trigger!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

"Drop the sword or I pull the trigger!" Suddenly a shot rings out from the opposite direction.

*BANG!*

A bullet hits OC's pistol and flings it away. Annie stands at the stern of the ship with her left revolver aimed at OC, she looks quite comical wearing nothing but a bikini, oversized sunglasses and a big floppy sunhat. To top it off she has her leather gunbelt strapped around her waist. 

"You hurt anyone on this ship and I'll put a bullet hole between your eyes. So you like guns huh? Then why don't you fight a real gunslinger, fella..."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 13, 2008)

"Hehehe....." Led smiles.

"Well, go ahead and shoot me straight to my head.You cannot stop.Nobody is gonna stop me!!!"

Led is really confident about himself and that guy with the gun aiming him doesn't even know the devil powers of Led.

Everyone looks at shock when they see the strange reaction of Led


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2008)

Though he had no intention of dropping the sword, instead he was estameting wether he could use a Hail Bullet attack to take out the gun uers but Annie saved him the trouble.

As Shin looked up to the stern of the ship, his mouth fell upon from the sight of Annie standing with a gun in her hand while wearing nothing more then a bikini and a pair of sunglasses.
"Damn, that's hot."He mumbled to himself before shaking his head to get himself to focus again, he didn't feel like taking a bullet to the head because he was staring dreamily at Annie.

"A fight between Gunslingers it is then."He said as he took a seat on a nearby crate, though keeping his sword ready to strike down the unknown opponent, if needed.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 13, 2008)

"So your Devil Fruit user then."  OC activated his super strength and punched Led in the stomach, sending him flying overboard.  He didn't notice Led had managed to grab on to the side of the ship and was climbing back on board.  He deactivated his strength and turned his focus on the girl. Something clicked in OC's brain.    

_Three months earlier..._ 

A computer screen was in front of OC.  Instructions appeared on it.  "The following are known to have reason to attack Everret Industries.  Memorize the list and all information."  Names, dates and pictures began to flash across the screen.   

_Now..._ 

"Annie the Kid, ex-assassin turned bounty hunter.  Shouldn't you be in the West Blue with Simon Baxter?"


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 13, 2008)

The punch sent Led away but didn't even hurt him.

As he climbed up he saw OC talking for something with Annie for some seconds.

Like a flash he appeared some back of OC
"Cannon Fist!!" A powerfull and fast punch smashed OC's back as he sent him flying like a bullet at Shin's hands.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2008)

"So~ where are we going~" Eve followed behind Jason. "I'm going to find something to read." Jason commented. He wanted to get some ideas for new masks. So he was going to head to the library and look up some books on art. "I could use some books on weapons.." Eve commented. It has been a long time since she was able to sit down and read a book.

With Rex-

"Its a good ting i'm drunk." Rex thought to himself. "Or dis would hurt like hell." He poked his wound. "STUPID TURTLES!!" he heard a voice shout. "Hmm?" Rex walked over curiously. "Whats up." He looked at the man. He had a black tank top, brown pants, black boots, spike blond hair, sunglasses and a small chain around his neck.

"The only way to cross the river is for the turtles to carry you." The man pointed at some people floating across the water. "But they wont carry me! and this damn town is a maze! i keep ending up back here." Rex scratched his head. "Well. I'll be helpin yah. I need to be getting across too." he stepped off the ledge and.

SPLASH!!! Rex's arms flailed and he kicked, eventually grabbing onto the sidewalk. "Well... thats not somethin i want to be doin again..." He weakly pulled himself up. "Devil fruits and water dont't mix you know." He chuckled to himself. "So then. How do we get across." Rex raised his hand. "I be catchin one of those bastards is how."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2008)

Shin jumped up and raced towards OC, intending to finish it here and now with a Lightning Impact attack though as he started with it and shouted out the first part of the attack.
"Lightning...."and bolted to OC with an amazing speed, OC who was flying across the deck managed use one of his hands and his superhuman strength to push himself off the deck.
A hole was left on the deck as flew straight over Shin who yelled out."Damn, I couldn't get a clean hit."and the samurai never finished the name of his attack.

"Hail Bullet."And with that he performed several thrust atacks, the shot towards OC.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

Annie is about to fire at OC until he mentions her history, she noticed the way OC twitched almost imperceptibly when he recited her background, and there's only one place that he could have gotten that info from, them. 

_So he's one of those....they finally managed to do it?_ she thinks to herself. Annie moves her hands faster then the eye can track and loads a cartridge into her revolver and fires, the entire movement happening lightning quick...

*"Magna Round!"* she exclaims. The cartridge isn't meant to hit OC but instead it explodes in front of him generating a tiny EM bubble that is meant to short any electronic components nearby, which she hopes are inside of him, like little nano probes for instance.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 13, 2008)

"Arrghh!"   The nanobots in OC's bloodstream began to slow, and then... stop.  OC's vision grew foggy, his movements grew sluggish and he collapsed onto the ground.  His vision went black.  The last thing he saw was the girl and the other two pirates discussing what they should do with him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

Annie looms over OC with her revolvers aimed at him, she kicks him softly but he makes no response except groan slightly. She sighs and looks at Led, "Hey Kred next time let me handle it, we could've avoided this whole broohaha...."

Then Annie stares at Shin and grins knowingly,"And don't think I didn't see you and Kred peeking at me like pervs...that'll be 25,000 beri plus 25% interest from the both of ya HAHA!!" she exclaims triumphantly and stares at Shin daring him to say otherwise. 

Annie looks down at OC, "You testosterone jockeys should lock this guy up in the brig or something. Meanwhile I need to work on my tan..." and she struts away back to her chair.

Though in her mind, Annie is thinking about the ramifications of this strangers arrival.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2008)

"25.000?!"Shin exclaimed in outrage before collecting himself again."You're not that hot, I mean you're just lucky to be the only girl on board."He said though his eyes were focused on the strange man lying on the floor now.

"Brig?"Shin asked, wondering what the hell she wanted to do with this guy since Shin just wanted to throw him overboard or cut his head off before throwing him overboard.

"I don't believe in taking prisoners so you do it Gunslinger-chan."He said before liting another cigarette and perhaps go look at Annie some more since there was nothing to do.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 13, 2008)

Colt with some more marines were fighting some strange people coming to them like crazy from all direction around them.
Colt could only keep up with their massive number with Jet Kicks, while he was at another direction from Garrick and V and could not see them at all.

And suddenly........screams traveled across the air to Colt's ears.
All the strange peolpe vanished at seconds.
Colt was in shock while he saw something far away....
A giant shandow of something that was screaming and was coming closer and closer.
The ground started shaking...
*"What the.....?"* Colt whispers as he can see something ....
A giant monster....
It is even huger that a giant and stronger.He smashes the buildings as it walks.
A moster with dirty skin and chains around it.It is like it escaped from somewhere but how someone could have hided something like that without nobody noticing something.
The giant monster approached them.Even Garrick and V that were far away could see the monster's body.....
_"AAAAARGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!"_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

"Correction 25,000 plus interest! And my overall cuteness more then makes up for it," she adds, "You two better pay up when your broke behinds manage to get the money."

Annie grumbles as she puts on a robe, "Well you don't want to help a lady out and haul this freakazoid away huh, then show's over!" she exclaims in annoyance. Annie grabs OC by the wrist and carelessly hauls him down the stairs, the man's head striking every step with a violent thud, then she climbs downward.

Annie drags OC towards a heavy iron door. She opens it and throws him into a small windowless room with iron shackles pinned to the walls. She knows that the iron bonds will not hold someone as strong as this guy but that's not the point. She gets the sense that he could've escaped and was holding back for some reason. 

"What's your agenda fella?" she asks quietly as she shackles his hands and feet. Annie sits back against the opposite wall waiting for him to wake up and she spins her guns around in her hand to pass the time.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 13, 2008)

OC's eyes slowly opened.  He was chained to a wall, probably at the bottom of the ship he had attacked.  Annie the Kid was standing in front of him, twirling her revolvers.  "Finally, you're awake.  Who sent you and why?" "I sent myself.  I'm looking for a partner or a crew to help me take down an important member of Everret Industries.  You and your crew are the perfect candidates."  "Stop lying.  Your type never quits from a job or a mission."  "We do if we have framed and disowned from the company.  I don't intend on making myself the captain.  I just want to join this crew.  I can be a valuable asset.  All I want is a little bit of help taking down a company member who wants to kill you anyways."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

Annie laughs at what she considers OC's delusions of grandeur, "You're a funny guy...hehe...I'm sure you know how powerful the company is, the people who are on their payroll, some of them could snuff us all out without even trying."

She shudders slightly, recalling a past memory, "I made your mistake a couple of years back, I thought I was ready to take them on and I ended up half dead, thrown into the calm belt like chum and almost eaten by Sea Kings but I was saved by these weird warrior chicks...anyway that's in the past."

Annie gets up and aims at OC, she fires rapidly and the man's iron bonds break apart instantly. Annie grins at him, "Those bastards stole my childhood and took what I most held dear in all the world and I figure its time to stop running and take the fight to their doorstep."

She slams open the iron door, "Though we'll probably die trying..." she adds and walks away.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2008)

There is still a week left till the Games begin. Many people are still on their way, gathering at Kordo for a chance at the grand prize. Zander, The previous champion, Sits in his own luxury suite. Waiting for the games to come. Falco also prepares himself. He had come in second place the last games. But, It would be fool to think only two of the Islands own are competing. But, It doesn?t matter how many say they will be going to the games.

What truly matters is when you get to them. You can not be a single minute late or you will be unable to join. This is why most competitors always come early. However, those early birds like to play tricks on the new comers. Changing the signs, drawing different arrows, even going so far as to remove signs. So, if one is new to the island they are often fooled. Some think this is all just a way to keep the prizes within the Island itself. 

So good luck to all you who have come here. Good luck with both the games... and getting there. Don?t be fooled by the people of Kordo. Don?t be fooled by the previous champions. And watch out for the mayor. There Is an odd feeling about him. These are just some words of aid and encouragement. 
_
Signed- Marshal S. Longboat. Aka, The Fallen tide._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

_The Infinite Injustice enroute to Kordo Island..._
"Not long left until we reach our destination, Sirs," announces the Helmsman. 

Annie sits at her workbench. Her guns lay disassembled on the table as well as a number of empty bullet shell casings. She puts on her goggles and gets to work, the noise of hammering and machining can be heard from her cabin for several hours.

Sometime later Annie approaches Shin on the deck, looking a bit embarrassed, "Hey fella I was wondering if you and me could spar a little?" she asks. 

"It's just that I'm a bit rusty with my close quarters fighting and I realized I need to make some adjustments..." and Annie shows him a Bokken, basically a wooden version of a Katana. She braces herself, waiting for him to laugh at her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2008)

Shin looked up when he heard Annie and was slightly surprised by the change of her personality, he hadn't seen even seen her get close to be being emberassed before.
He could tell she expected him to laugh at her words, but surprisingly he didn't, afterall Shin would never joke about the most important thing in his life and he didn't intend to start doing so because of Annie.

"Sure."Shin replied, as he looked around until his eyes spotted a broom and as he approached it he cut the bottom half off and left it lying there with the brush still connected to it as he now held a stick with a length compareble to a katana.
"This will do since I don't want to damage the sheath of Divine Dawn."He had considered using his katana while keeping it in the sheath but who knows what kind of cosmetic damage that could bring.

"Alright, we'll start easy."He said as he held the stick as if it was a katana."Try coming at me."He intended to start by seeing what she already knew.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

Annie is relieved to hear Shin take this seriously. She didn't feel like asking OC or Led to spar and sparring with a Dragon was just out of the question.

"Thanks, its just that I have feeling we'll all need to become stronger in the days to come," replies Annie and she spins the bokken around in her hand then stands in the standard offensive posture, "Okay let me see how much I remember..."

Annie charges forward and slashes at Shin with a clumsy stroke and he easily parries it. Then Annie spins around and strikes again but Shin blocks again with little effort. 

"Okay now I'm warmed up," mutters Annie.

Suddenly Annie disappears and reappears behind Shin striking at his back.


----------



## spirishman (Oct 13, 2008)

The plan was set, it was only a matter of time. Jericho usually came in after his lunch break, so that was the agreed time to strike. Will had plenty of energy stored up, and Solomon... well Will had no idea what he could do. He said something about retrieving a possession of his from Jericho's office, but Will needed to get his guan do from there too so it made no difference to him. The jail door creaked open, and the clanking boots of Jericho were heard. Will looked at Solomon and they nodded at each other. Jericho always visited Will first, and just like every day for the past week he did so again. His cell door opened, the usual lit cigar rolling in his mouth, and his same old mumbled speeches about Absolute justice. This time would be different though, oh so different. 

  Will gave him one free hit, and like always it was real hard to the gut. But in that instant afterwards, Will used the force exerted to strengthen himself. His muscles tensed, his fists clenched, and that raw energy sured through him. Just enough to break his chains, tearing them from the wall. Jericho was to surprised to do anything, to bewildered to react in time. Will let go some more of that pent up power into his hands. In a swift motion Will clapped his palms over Jericho's ears, knocking him out cold in a few moments. A small trickle of blood rolled out of his nose as he fell to the ground, his eyes already rolling back as he blacked out. Will grabbed the keys off his belt and unlocked his shackles, then went about unlocking Solomon. The two shook hands for the first time, shared a grin, and ran out of the jail together. It was an alarming change of interior at first, going from the dungeon like cells of the jail to the office like domain of the marine base. Solomon had said he knew where Jericho's office was so he followed him down a series of identical halls. Solomon stopped at one of the indiscernible doors, looked around, then kicked it down and rushed in. Inside Will's guan do lay resting against a wall, and Solomon grabbed something long and slender wrapped in a clothe. "Lets get out of here man." Solomon said back to Will as he ran out, and Will followed with haste. Surprisingly they ran into no marines as they ran through the base, up until they got out into the court yard. Rows of marines stood in front  of the large brass gates, and leading them was a very pissed off looking Jericho. "You think you scoundrels...like such a dirty trick would work on me... now feel the wraith of the marines!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2008)

Tatsu watches Shin and Annie begin their sparring and then walks off.

Tatsu: Damn, no one wants to spar with the dragon huh? Oh well, guess I'll just do some training on my own. 

He climbs up to the crow's nest and goes into Hybrid Point.
Tatsu: Hey! Try not to lose me alright! I'm gona' do some sky training for a bit!
He yells down to the helmsmen, who gives a thumbs up. Tatsu nods and then takes a large leap into the sky.
Tatsu: Wings.
He grows wings out of his bag and floats, making it look as if he's standing on the cloud itself.
Tatsu: Alright, time to get to work.
He takes a deep breath and breathes out, flames shooting everywhere.

Back down at the ship the helmsmen watches confused as the clouds change colors.

With James-

James: Hm, what the hell is there to do on this island. I guess I'll head to the forest for some training.

Fifteen minutes later-

James stands confused in the middle of a town.
James: How the hell did I get here...?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

"Well I'm not sure about you but I intend to become stronger no matter what tomorrow might bring......I don't know what you're planning to do though."Shin replied, it was obvious Annie wasn't training like this because of those Kordo games are whatever.
Something else seemed to be going on and it was related to that weird man from before.

When Annie went on the offensive, she moved with amazing speed though Shin capable of blacking his strike easily and pushed her back so that there was some distance between them.
"Alright, this pretty much confirms you got speed down."Shin commented as he was analyzing her skills.
"You're probably even a lott faster then me, and I'm no slowpoke."We he was being humble but still he wasn't around her level nor around that Purin's level for that matter.

"Still, you're not fast to the point that my eyes can't keep up with you."The reason why he could block her attack so easily."So even though you could possibly be faster then a lott of people, any swordsman of a level comperable to mine would be able to defend from your close range attacks and overpower you when you're in their range."He was more of concluding facts right now, but undoubtly it would offer some insight to Annie as well, to hear the opinion of a close range fighter.

"Alright, I think we should work on three things for a start."Shin concluded after only one attack.
"Try to increase that speed of your's even more, work on your physical strength and get you used to using short range weapons."He had thought of possible close range fighting style for her but he wasn't sure wether she would prefer that or using a sword for close range.

"You can either keep using that bokken and work on your sword skills or you could learn to use your gun's as close combat weapons."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

Annie laughs deviously and suddenly she throws away the Bokken and pulls out her revolvers in a flash. _I knew he'd fall for it_...she thinks, "Thanks for volunteering..." she says with a mischievous grin.

"Huh, volunteer for what?" he asks in a surprised tone.

Suddenly Annie fires at Shin, *"Gel Round!"* a cartridge rockets at Shin and then explodes over his head raining down a clear gelatinous substance over him. The gel starts to grow over Shin's body like a blob. Within seconds it covers his entire body up to his neck. The more Shin struggles the larger the gel grows and takes hold.

Annie stares at the process with eager interest, "Hmm...it works faster then I thought it would...but don't worry water breaks down the chemical bonds of this material," she says and pokes at the gel, it bounces up and down and she nods as if taking a mental note. 

"OI get me a bucket of water!" exclaims Annie and within a minute a Pirate hands her a metal basin of water. Annie splashes it over Shin and the gel smokes and evaporates on contact with it. 

"Oh I'm sorry Shin I just needed a test subject to see how my new gel round works. I really appreciate it by the way. Tell you what I'll knock off the 25,000 grand to 15,000 grand because you just made my day," and she walks away in a cheerful mood.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2008)

"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Rex was being dragged across the ground by a massive turtle. "I TINK I MESSED UP!!!!" he slid through some boxes and under a women's skirt. "Dorererereme! i guess sumthin good came from this!" he laughed, still holding onto the straings.

A few moments earlier. 

"You see, I' be a string man. so i just make a net-a string and catch me one of those turtles! then they got to be lettin us across!" Rex looked proud of his plan. "You know. That could work." Jacob commented. So, Rex cast the string net into the waters, but.. "RAAA!!!" The turtle he caught didn't seem to like the net. "Uh oh..." And soon Rex was dragged off into town.

Currently-

James stands confused in the middle of a town. "How the hell did I get here...?" soon he heard a loud crash. "Huh what was that?" The monkey man turned around to check out what was going on. "huh.. REX!?" The irishman was flying through the air. "HEY!" Rex waved as he crashed into the ground.

"Ah... that be killer." James's eyes sparkled. "You... you can fly..." Rex shook his head. "Ta be honest with you i have no idea how i be gettin into the air..." At that moment, there was another loud crash. And soon, A turtle could be seen flying at the two men. "Ah... that don't be lookin good.."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2008)

At first Shin simply sat there in shock after being tricked and attacked by something insane, but then his face grew so red that it wouldn't have been a surprise if smoke started coming out of his ears.

It was only trough the timely intervention of Alph, Led and Doc Dorian that it didn't end in an all out brawl.
The two fighters pinned the samurai down while Doc Dorian took away the Divine Dawn and ran way with it as fast as his legs could.

 *"I'm gonna kill that bitch!!"* Was among the many things Shin shouted out, and this happened to be one of the nicer ones.
She played him like a fool, she knew there was one thing he was serious about and took advantage of that.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

_Several hours later..._
*"LAND HO!"* yells a Pirate from the crows nest.

A large Island lays in the distance barely able to the visible eye. "Finally..." says Shin with relief, "Now I'll have some space away from that witch."

The ship picks up speed and sails in towards the island. Sparkling rivers flow through the vast plains and hills of the island and far inland is a forest of some sort. A huge City can be seen in the distance encompassing almost half of the countryside.

Led whistles in awe, "Wow this is a beautiful country," he says admiringly. 

The Infinite Injustice sails into a vast harbor. There are already several ships anchored there. 

"Looks like we're not the first one's," responds Tatsu.

A large banner has been erected at a welcome gate reading....
*
Kordo’s Island Special 100th Anniversary Games: Fight for the heart of Gral!*

Annie leans over the railing and shouts, "Yeah we're going to win it all, watch out for the.....uh....what are we calling ourselves anyway?" she asks.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2008)

The mayor leaned out from behind a building. "Ah? another crew. This one seems to  have a nicer ship too." He put something under his hat and ran out to the ship, sliding down to his knees his lift his hat, shooting fire works and confetti into the air. "WELCOME!!!! WILL YOU BE JOINING THE GAMES!?"


On board the Nonki... kinda...-

"I can't believe... he said we were going." Eric, Sooyoung, Joseph and Paegun were all in a smaller row boat. With the hammer and gun Marines paddling. "*That Lt. Drake is a good man!" *Paegun and Joseph Cried. *"HE SENT US OUT TO SEA IN A ROWBOAT!!"* Sooyoung and Eric shout. "Yes. But he dropped us off near the Island."

With Jason-

"Hmm. This floor looks promessing." Jason found an empty floor of the library. Or rather, what he thought was empty. "There should be a table around here-" He turned past a bookcase and saw a man sitting at the table. It was none other then Grim himself. "Oh? People?" The man commented.

"Hm. It's a shame.. I wanted this spot to myself." Jason commented. ignoring the fact that Eve was with him. "As did i." Grim stood up. "So, You will leave." He smiled. "The other spots are too crowded. You've already read some books so please allow me to sit here." Grim shook his head. "I've only just begun my read."

There was four piles of books on the ground and another few piles on the table. "But i've yet to begin mine. Please move so i might sit here." Jason requested. "Are you fool enough to turn this into a fight my boy? I don't feel like hurting anyone today." Jasons hook his head. "I would rather this not turn to a fight."

Grim smriked and pat Jason on the back, Sending him stumbling forward. "You're a good kid. Forget arguing, join me, i've got some books you might be interested in." Jason nodded. "That sounds nice." The two then walked to the Table and began reading in silence. "..... i wanted to see some blood..." Eve said, rather depressed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

When Annie sees the Mayor shoot something out of his hat, she immediately draws her revolvers at him, "It's a trap!" she yells but then harmless fireworks and confetti burst into the air. 

Annie grins sheepishly, "Oops sorry old guy," she says to the Mayor and holsters her guns. 

Tatsu walks up to the mayor and shakes his hand, "These games sound like fun, we'd love to participate."

Shin interjects, "The flier said free food, all you can eat. I hope that wasn't a misprint."

"Yeah and the hotels here better be nice and half off!" Annie says putting the emphasis on half off, "Also are there good bars here?" she asks. 

"And I need a place to train," says Led.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2008)

"Everything's as you read it!" the mayor shouts then leans into Anne. Since she looks like she's the head. "Just between you and me, we've had a very successful year." She raises a brow. "Really?" The mayor then Goes back to standing normally. "YES!!! That's why we can afford to give such luxuries!!!!" He then pulls out a map.

"You will be wanting one of these!" He pulls out a collapsible stand from his pants. "I really don't want to know how he did that..." Tatsu sweatdropped. "HERE YOU GO!!!" The mayor circles a few spots in town. "The best place to eat is in red! the best place to train is Bastionaly lake! just... be careful..." Led was about to ask why but the mayor continued.

"AND YOU CAN ALL STAY AT ANY OF THE HOTELS!!! Resortsarefullpriceandnotallmotelsareexceptingofthegamesidealhalfprice. GOOD LUCK AND SEE YOU AT THE GAMES!!!" he took the map and stand back and ran off. "Hey.... he took the map..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2008)

Annie feels like she's just been hustled for some reason and she tries to repeat the Mayors skick words over, "Resorts are full price and not all motels, blah, blah, BLAH!" she exclaims in a huff, "Shoot I'm getting a drink." 

"He said the lake was the red part right?" asks Led confused. 

"No the best places to eat are in red," corrects Shin and his stomach starts rumbling but then it hits him, "OI where'd that guy go, he didn't say if the food was free!!"

"Then which way is the red part?" asks Led in even greater confusion. 

"I'm still trying to figure out how he took that stand out of his pants," mutters Tatsu, "Reminds of a circus trick..."

"Or he ate a Devil Fruit that gives his crotch infinite storage," adds Annie quite seriously. Everyone looks at her strangely, 

"Heh and you call me a pervert, Gunslinger-chan" replies Shin.

They leave Dorian in charge of the ship and go to explore the island, at their own peril of course.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2008)

With Dread-

"I seem to be lost..." He looked around. "Didn't i come this way..." He took a left at the next street. Then a right, then went straight. Yet some how, "I'm back here..." He scratched his head. "Then.. do i take a left... again? or perhaps i go right.. then left, then right.. then forward. Then left?" He shrugged and tried a new path.

Ten Minutes later, "I see... i'm back here again." He didn't see anyone around either. It would seem the people are off the streets here. "But, how do i get out of here." Dread pondered to himself and scratched his green hair. "I'll try going straight." Once more he ended right back where he was before. "I'm getting sick of this gag." 

A stone began to move in front of him. Soon, it moved away and the mayor waved at him. "Lost are you? Well fear not!!" Dread scratched his head. "How... did you get there...?" The mayor climbed up, he was in brown coveralls. "I clean the sewer on firdays!" Dread blinked. "But todays-" He was cut off.

"Now! You just go straight! then Right! then Left! then backward! and you will find yourself at the docks!!" The mayor waved and jumped back down into the Sewer. "... what...?" Dread was left very, very confused.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2008)

Annie walks down a quiet street and passes an elderly woman sitting down on a front porch, knitting a sweater. She waves to Annie and Annie waves back, "Excuse me miss, do you know where I can get smashe....er...where I can find a pub?" she asks. 

The old lady nods and points down the street, "Yes dearie, just head on straight and turn a right, we have many pubs..."

Annie thanks her and continues forward, all the houses looking strangely the same. Annie reaches the end of the street and turns right. More houses, and she walks on, "Hmm...maybe its further up," she mumbles. Suddenly she comes up on the same woman. 

"Why hello again dearie, did you like our pubs?" she asks.

Annie does a double take and looks up and down the street, "How did I get here? I didn't even see any bars."

"Did you go straight and then take a right?" the old lady asks. 

Annie nods. 

"Well you must not have dearie or else you wouldn't be seeing me again now would you?" she tells Annie. 

Annie nods again feeling very much like a retarded schoolchild, "Yeah maybe I just took a wrong corner...so just to make sure I go straight and then take a right, right?" she asks.

She nods very slowly at Annie, the way one does towards towards an idiot really, "Right," she says. 

Annie goes straight and then takes a right and she keeps walking and comes upon the old lady again and she just stares around with her jaw agape, "What the Fu..." she calms herself and breathes deeply. 

"Oh its you again..." mutters the woman and she returns to her knitting, "You know we do have signs, when in doubt always follow the signs."

Annie didn't see any signs and her right eyebrow twitches violently, she decides to just go a different direction bar or no bar before she gets angry. Annie goes straight, then turns left and keeps walking straight. 

15 minutes later Annie sees an all too familiar block and she comes upon the old lady again, "I JUST WANT A DRINK!" she shouts in frustration. 

"Oh I have lemonade dearie or maybe some cocoa perhaps..." replies the old lady.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2008)

With Anne-

*"Pub.. pub.. pub.. Gotta be a pub."* She was walking through the town turning at random times.* "Come on pub..."* She passed more buildings*. "PUB PUB PUB!!!"* She began running through the streets.* "I NEED A DAMN DRINK!!!" *She continued running through the town looking for booze.

With Jacob-

"Well. Now I'm lost." He sat down and looked around. There was a lot of people hanging up signs and banners. "Hey, How do i get to the docks?" Jacob picked out a random man. "You buy a damned map and get off me." He pushed Jacob away and walked off. "I wonder if i'll be disqualified for killing the citizens."

With Dread-

"This isn't the docks..." He stood in front of a old western looking bar. "The Dral Pub." He thought to himself, Then quickly checked all sides around him. "Captain isn't around, Maybe i can try a beer for myself..." he slowly opened the western style swinging doors and walked inside. "Hey kid. What'll you have?" A man asked. "Beer."


----------



## spirishman (Oct 14, 2008)

*Crew pt 3*

Patrick stood outside the inn, the world still slumbering in its twilight hours before dawn. It was so hypnotizing to behold it, that calm silence, the pitch black sky, free of moon and sun. Patrick use to stay up as a child just to be engulfed in the beauty of it all. It was the simply things like this that put his heart at ease, took away all the tension, all the hate. Sometimes it made him think there was a possibility of being rid of it for good, of throwing these psychotic urges to the wayside and living a normal life. But these were mere delusions, and deep down he knew he would always love the sensation of snuffing out another persons life. Patrick stared at the various buildings in the all too soon to be bustling town, thumbing at his buck knife when the door behind him creaked open. 

 Ed walked out with that smug grin that he always seemed to have across his face, a strange object slung over his shoulder. Ed took a seat on a near by bench, and waved Patrick over "I thought I told you to come at sunrise" Patrick shrugged as he sat next to Ed, inspecting the what he now found to be a deadly looking scythe. "Well... I was never one to follow. Is this your weapon?" Patrick asked as he looked it over, admiring the fine details of it. 

"Aye, my favorite one too... Its the only thing I use for these occasions. But before you ask about that, let us start on our journey." Ed stood, snatched his weapon from Patrick and strolled off, using it as a walking stick. Patrick sighed, took in the magnificence of the silent dawn, and followed after Ed with his hands in his pockets. Within the hour the sun had peaked over the tops of the mountains, and the two made their way through the winding trails of the hills below. "So who are we going to find, and I'm assuming kill." Patrick asked, not one to beat around he bush as they pushed up an exceedingly steep slope. "Well my friend,  I am a proud member of  a brotherhood. Some call us a cult, others assassins. I like to think we follow god's will, and his will is to destroy. Our father gives us a name and where to find him, and we go fourth and carry out the almighty's bidding." Ed looked so pleased as he carried on about this, explaining some convoluted religion revolving around anarchy and killing. Patrick could care less, the under lying point was Ed was just a psychotic as him, and he loved it. From what little Patrick had actually retained, they were heading to a hideout of some self proclaimed messiah who went about the land fighting evil, namely those in Ed's little cult. So the father of the lot sent Ed, one of their best fighters, to take him out. They walked for hours, and spent their time talking. 
"So where you from Patrick?" 
"Well I'm from this little town up from in the main lands, hidden in the mountains. A real paradise, anything you wanted you got." 
"So why did you leave? Sounds like a good life, I wouldn't mind that myself." "Well...  I don't know, I guess I grew tired of it all. All did was spend my days living out my every whim. Everything just seemed empty, I wanted more out of life. So thats when I started reading about he world outside of that eden. I became utterly fascinated by the concept of pirates. Didn't  have much to read on them though, still don't really know much about it. Just that by being a pirate, my wickedness will be praised instead of shunned." 
"Aye, that would be a pretty good reason. May not be the noblest of causes, but whatever drives you." 
"So what about you Ed, what's your story?" 
"Well I grew up quite the opposite, poor and lonely. I grew up to be a bit of a hoodlum, and after so many crimes I was finally caught. Thats how I got this here number on my forehead. So to make a longer story short I broke out, the brotherhood saved me and  I gave up my identity to follow them. All thats left of my past is this here brand." 
"Thats... pretty intense I'm not gonna lie" The two laughed as the continued their trek up the winding trail, the lush hills slowly fading into the forest covered mountains. By noon they had reached their destination, a cliff over looking a lake. At the foot of the cave sat a small log cabin, small puffs of smoke trickling upward from its stone chimney. "Aye this is where the scoundrel lies, brother. Let us purge him of his essence so that it might return to the malevolent king." Ed clenched his scythe and jumped down, crashing through the roof of the cabin, Patrick looked down, and after a moments hesitation, followed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2008)

_Somewhere, could be anywhere on Kordos Island..._
Annie has ditched the streetwalking method and climbs the highest building that she could find. She lands on the roof and scans the city, it stretches for miles around in all directions, "This is some place," Annie says.

From this birdseye perspective she begins to understand how easy it is to get lost, the entire cityplan is like a huge labyrinth, with many confusing intersections, dead ends and strangely patterned avenues. 

"Must of been a schizo who designed this city..." Annie squints her eyes in all directions and over 300 meters away (her naked vision fails at around 500 meters) she can make out her prey.

"I gotcha!" she exclaims. Annie is in no mood to run there or leap from rooftop to rooftop so she chooses the path of least resistance. She unstraps her triple barreled rifle, Mr. Meanie and loads a large canister inside. 

"It's been a while since I've done this..." she mutters to herself. Annie aims the rifle towards the ground and triangulates the shot towards her destination, then says a quick prayer... 

*"AIRBURST BUBBLE!"* A huge bubble of pressurized air jets out and launches Annie over a mile into the air, "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!" she screams as she flies upwards like a rocket, moving at hundreds of feet per second. 

Annie reaches the zenith of her climb and for a momentary second she floats perfectly. Annie sees a seagull fly by and she can swear it laughs at her and points downward with its wings. Annie is about to shoot it but suddenly she falls like a stone back towards mother earth, "I hate Seaguuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!"

The ground inches closer and closer like a freight train but Annie keeps her head and loads another canister into her rifle. She aims downward and counts the seconds in her head as the ground looms ever closer, she knows that if she doesn't time it right its over..._NOW!_ she thinks. Annie fires with the ground literally only 30 feet away from her.

"AIRBURST BUBBLE!" Like last time another bubble of air fires outward and hits the ground, forming a cushion of air. Annie bounces off of the cushion as if its a trampoline and she falls the last 15 feet, hitting the ground unceremoniously on her rear end, "OOOHH my poor fanny!!!" she moans while rolling on the gruond, "Gotta work on that landing..."

However, Annie's spirits immediately rise when she sees her quarry standing right across the street from her, The Dral Pub. Annie leaps to her feet and runs inside straight towards the front, "I want your finest whiskey and a pillow to sit on..." she says to the bartender.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2008)

Dread was sitting at a table, Waiting for his beer, When a girl comes into the bar. "I want your finest whiskey and a pillow to sit on..." The bartender looks her over. "What are you. 16?" He began pouring a beer for Dread. "I'm 17-" Before she could finish, "Ah, Well that's different."  He put the beer on a tray. "Tell ya what." 

The bartender pointed over to Dread. "Lemme get that guy his drink and i'll get you somethin good." Anne shrugged. "Just make sure it's not cheap." The bartender waved her off. "We don't have cheap stuff." The bartender put the beer down on Dread's table. "Fifty beli." Dread looked down at the mug. "I'm participating in the games."

The bartender raised his hand up and moved his index finger around in a circle. "Well wooptie freakin doo. Fifty beli." The boy grumbled and handed over the money. "When my captain frees the world from its chains, You will be sent to slaughter instead." He took a sip of his brew. "Yeah, like i haven't..."

He stopped and pondered for a moment. "Hey... i really haven't heard dat one before...." The man then made his way into the backroom to find a bottle and a pillow for the girl at the bar. "This tastes like warm urine, left out for four days, then filtered through captains dirty socks..." he took another sip. "But i can't stop myself."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2008)

The bartender returns from the backroom with his finest bottle of whiskey and an innertube. 

Annie salivates at the whiskey, her eyes sparkling, but then she narrows her eyes at the innertube, "What's that for?" she asks him. 

"Oh, I couldn't find a pillow or cushion but I do have this," he leans in towards Annie with a sympathetic face and whispers, "Anyways trust me, the innertube will help a lot better. I can relate I had a bad case of Hemorrhoids too once.

"WHAT!? I don't have Hemorrhoids you dunderhead!!!" Annie says in a shocked voice. 

The fellow who ordered the beer laughs loudly, "Haha you've got hemorrhoids?" and he takes another gulp of beer, "This beer tastes just a little better then that but only a little. My compliments bartender!"

"Hey Marimo head, why don't you shut it before I pop you like a Hemorrhoid..." Annie replies at the man.

The bartender gives Dread the ole' one finger salute, "A pleasure my good man," he says cheerfully. He stares at Annie and shrugs, "Suit yourself kid," but Annie reluctantly snatches the innertube and whiskey bottle out of his hand and retreats to a corner of the bar. 

Annie sits down on the innertube, feeling relieved.

*POP!*

The innertube rips open and the air leaks out. Annie's poor rear end hits the hard chair and she winces. Annie sighs and just starts chugging the whiskey bottle.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2008)

Dread laughed to himself after hearing the pop. "Karma's a bitch and so is she!" He took another sip. "This is really bad." He walked over to the girl and put the Beer on her table, Still nearly full. "Take it." He the began to walk out. But not before taking the Nagitana from his back. "And you." In a quick spin he had the blade on the bartenders neck.

"I'll have your head next we meet." He spun the pole-like weapon and put it back on his back. "That's not an empty threat either." And coming from a man who just recently slaughtered a town. you know he's telling the truth. As Dread walked out he took a look at the bottom of his shoe. "I think i stepped in some bubble gum."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2008)

Annie chuckles and tosses the man a pack of Cherry bubblegum, "Yeah karma is indeed a bitch," she responds. 

Annie looks over at the mug of beer and slides it away with her pinkie as if it's toxic, "Sorry fella, I don't want your kooties," and she motions to the shocked bartender to take away the beer. 

"By the looks of you I'll probably see ya in the tournament though. My crew's going to run the board on this competition," she says with pride.

"Oh yeah what crew is that?" he asks before stepping out.

Annie blanks at this question, "Uuuuhhh...we have no name at the moment." 

He laughs, "Yeah no name's sounds about right. Anyhow I'll be keeping a look out for you in the tournament," he says in an ambiguously threatening manner and he strides away. 

"Shit we really need a name..." Annie mutters, feeling insulted. 

"How about the Innertube Pirates," suggests the bartender, apparently getting over his shock and regaining his courage.

"You know that guy should have killed you," replies Annie.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 14, 2008)

_With Shin on Kordos Island_

The boy took his time leaving the ship, since he didn't have a single Beli to his name but knew exactly the witch that had more then enough laying there for waiting for Shin.

Wisely he sent a crew member into the room first, and after using water to free him from the boobytrap that he triggered, Shin helped himself to the some of the money that could be found in the cabin.

Now, momentarily a rich man, the swordsman made his way trough the confusing infrastructure of the town.
After attempting a total of three times to get directions to a good restaurent and ending up at a dead end every time, he had decided to just try his luck on finding something on his own.
These villagers were strange people, they seemed nice enough but somehow he got the feeling they weren't really as helpfull as they pretended to be.

When walking trough a seemingly empty streat Shin's instinct told him that someone was trying to ambush him, his dark eyes spotted an oddly shaped crate next to him with a hole in the box.
As he spotted something shine trough the hole, Shin rolled to the side as he heard.

"FIRE!"The man known as Flaming Attachan yelled out, before cursing the fact that he failed once again in getting a picture of the Smokin' Samurai.
Knowing very well that the swordsman intended to cut him up, Attachan jumped out of the box and dove into an alley with Shin in hot pursuit.

It eventually ended with Shin crashing into market stand while Attachan took this oppurtinity to dissapear.
"I hate that guy."Shin mumbled to himself as he helped himself to one of the apples sold by the owner of the marketstand.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2008)

"...." Eve sat quietly, reading a book on ancient torture. Grim and Jason didn't speak a word, but somehow knew when the other finished reading. "You can have this one." Jason grabbed a book and handed it to grim. "Thank you boy." He then handed Jason the book he finished. "This is quite good." Jason accepted the book and the two went back to reading.

"....." Her eye began to twitch. "I WANTED TO BE ALONE WITH JASON DAMN IT!!!" She thought to herself. Then jumped up onto the table and had her spear pointed at Grim. "How is the first chapter for you?" Grim calmly turned a page. "Its a little sad at first." He comments. The two ignore Eve completely. "you ruined my plans." 

She thrust forward, but Grim simply leaned out of the way. "Your crewmate is rather annoying." Grim commented. "Just ignore her, she goes away eventually." He turned a page. "Or you simply forget she's there." Grim nearly laughed. "Very true." Jason smiled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2008)

Two bottles of whiskey later, Annie leaves The Dral Pub feeling much better and walks down the street. She doesn't even bother to read the signs or ask anyone for directions, knowing she'll just get lost anyway. 

As Annie walks down one of the thoroughfares a voice calls out to her. "Excuse me miss!" Annie turns around and sees a short man with a big hat staring at her. He has a camera strapped around his neck and for some reason he appears out of breath. 

"I'm the editor for the Kordos Island Women's Gazette and I'm looking for some models to pose for the cover and when I first saw I just knew that you should be our centerfold," he hands Annie a business card. 

Annie reads the card and arches her eyebrow curiously at him but she gets no weird vibes from her perv radar sense, "Uh I'm really flattered mister but I don't just pose for...."

"Centerfolds get 15,000 beri," he interjects. 

Annie appears like a blur in front of him, "Sign me up fella!" she exclaims, startling the man. 

An hour later Annie walks out of the man's "Studio" counting her money. "I wonder why he kept asking me so many questions about the boys." 

Back in the studio Attachan looks over his photos of Annie, after much debate he decides to keep the swimsuit photos for himself, Sengoku would kill me if he saw those, he thinks....on second thought he might give me a medal.  In the end Attachan chooses a cute pic of Annie in a cowgirl outfit where she's aiming her guns. 

He looks at a huge list of various names, all Pirates and crosses off Annie's name, "Now I just gotta get that samurai...." he mutters to himself.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 14, 2008)

Led was excited by his new adventures.
The city was magnificent.He was walking towards the training area looking the people, most of them pirates, and was heading towards the training area.
Suddenly he started smelling somethign wonderfull.
"Damn....and I am hungry..." His stomach was knocking him from the inside and trying to convince him to eat.
_"Grr..."_
"Oach...my stomach!I want to EAT!!!" he yells as he runs like insane towards the restaurant smashing the wall in front of him.
He fast sits on an empty table and orders the best and most expensive food in there.
"Hehehe..... who cares, I will do my training with some real battles.Real fights make you really stronger and thats for sure" he thinks.
And he is right.He is determined to never give up.
A fearless young one.He will have to deal with many enemies in the future so he will become stronger for sure.




Near Kordo Island......

The time has passed since now Jaw could see from his boat the island.
There he had some jobs to do.Some old friends were waiting for him.There he will be prepared for his dream.He needs some changes and then he will be ready.

After some minutes.....
The boat docks at the port near many and huge ships.Thousands of people would be there.
As he jumps out of his boat he heads to the town.
It seems like he knows the town very well as he knows exactly where to go.
As he walks it seems like a strange guy just took a photo from him but Jaw totally ignores it and just continues walking since he is not sure for what he saw.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 14, 2008)

-With Bolt and Belle-

The two of them were somewhere in the middle of town.  It was relatively busy and they seemed to be stuck in a crowd.
Bolt: "Well..... I'm lost."
Belle: "You don't even remember how to get back to the ship now, do you!?"
Bolt: "Hey, I didn't force you to follow me!"
Belle: "Now what are we going to do?"
Bolt: "The only reason I even bothered leaving the ship was to find something good to eat."
Belle: "Do you ever think of anything other that satisfying your stomach."
Bolt stared at her coldly for a moment.
Bolt: "My stomach means everything to me."
Belle: ".... idiot...."

The two slowly pushed through the crowd of people until Bolt suddenly stopped in his tracks.
Belle: "Whats wrong?"
His nostrils flared.
Bolt: "Barbeque." *sniff sniff* "50 meters north."  *sniff sniff* "Beef fish and lamb."
Belle: "..... what."
Bolt: "Lets go!"

He grabbed her by the wrist and began running through the crowd, towards the direction of the delicious smelling barbeque.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2008)

In the docks, a giant of a man walked out of his galleon, picking his teeth with a bone. "At long last, I have finally found the location of the fountain of youth..." The man let out a grim laugh before a sailor walked up to him. "Lord Froko, there's...a minor problem." The giant threw the bone at the sailor, knocking him to his feet with surprisingly great force. "A problem? What kind of problem would that be?" He asked, his voice coated with venom. "W-we have n-no idea where the fountain is on the is-land, s-ir." Lord Froko picked the man up and threw him into the water like a boy would a rock.

"Worthless fool. No matter, we'll just burn this entire city to the ground!!" His crew cheered wildly as they readied their weapons. "FROKO PIRATES!" He announced to his men. "I, THE GREAT LORD FROKO, ORDER YOU TO PILLAGE THIS ISLAND! LEAVE NOTHING ALIVE!" 

In the Montague home, Rek and the others where having another meal together. "Aaaah. Nathan's cooking is great!" Rek complimented as he cleaned off the excess meat from his teeth. "Why do you think I married him?" Ella said. "Because you said he was great in bed." Pierro said frankly, earning him a punch from his pregnant sister. "Jackass." Ella's raven-haired husband laughed as he entered the dining room with another tray of food. "Well, it's true, isn't it, dear?" Nathan sat down next to Ella and proceeded to eat his own cooking.

"Hey, Cass." Matyr called to her. "I was thinking of making you a new gun. A simple marine handgun isn't good enough for you." Cass grinned before drinking some lemonade. "That'll be nice. This old thing isn't firing that well anyway." The brunnete looked at her handgun. The flintlock used to fire its bullets looks like it'll break with another pull of the trigger. "I'll also need some special bullets. I can't keep using lead alone, you know." Matyr smiled as he procured some small pellets from his pocket. "Here." He placed the pellets in a small pouch before giving it to Ella. "They're called vibrator pellets. It's a kind of bullet I made that vibrates when hit, causing additional damage."

"AWWWWW, THAT IS SO PWECIOUS!" Rek taunted. "Restrain yourself captain." Jun grabbed Rek's long hair and yanked it, causing him to fall on the floor. "Curse my sexy locks." Jun grabbed Rek's hair and pulled him back to his seat with it. "WILL YOU STOP THAT?!" He yelled at Jun, who smiled slyly before returning to her meal. 

The rest of the evening went by as usual. Stories were told of Ruru and Arianne's pirating days as they downed more fillet mignon courtesy of Nathan. To top the evening off, Pierro gave everyone a little lecture about the law. ".....And that's how you put someone to jail for singing like a dead rabbit." The lawyer ended. "Pfft, in Marieoja I can have someone thrown to the bottom of the sea for not wearing red underwear today." Matyr said, recounting the time he had an annoying ex-butler thrown from the window of his home because he felt like it. Cass looked at him, confused. "Marieoja?" Matyr quickly changed the subject before she knew anymore about his identity. "Okay, who wants some more beefsteak? " Jun's and Rek's eyes shifted at the shakey tenryuubito.

"DON!!!" A large explosion erupted outside, catching everyone's attention. Rek and Pierro quickly ran towards the living room to see what was happening outside. A cloud of smoke filled the air as downtown Radfol seemed to be ablaze. Rek thought it may have been an accident in the bakery, but another explosion and gunshots said otherwise. "The town's in trouble!" Pierro put on his coat and bowler hat and readied to head out. "Nathan, you keep my sister safe." Nathan nodded as he opened a door underneath the dining table that lead to a hidden bunker. The bunker was built by Ruru and Arianne to keep their children safe whenever events like this happened. "Honey, get in. We need to keep you safe." Nathan guided his wife into the bunker and closed it. "Everyone get your weapons!" Rek ordered. 

The Monarch crew and Cass readied themselves for battle. Rek put on his long, regal coat and picked up a weapon he hasn't used in a long time- a cane. Matyr put on his combat jacket, filled with all sorts of machinery for battle. Jun merely took out her spear, which was hidden in her robe with a sheath on the blade. She retracted the spear, putting it in its full size. Cass put on her green cloak and was given one of Matyr's 8-shooters. "Is everyone ready?" Pierro asked. He looked at Rek and his crew, itching to fight. "Let's go!"

Radfol's long winding streets where choked with panicking citizens and town guards struggling to get into the fight. They would have never gotten to downtown, had not for Pierro's knowledge of the town's layout. When they got downtown they saw the central market in flames. "Kyohokyohokyoho!" a gigantic old man in a red coat stood before the flames. He wore a ridicoulous old wig that's been dyed over many times. His face was heavily powdered to give him the illusion of youth. To top it all off, he wore a bright green shirt underneath his coat that said 'I'm 30', when his wrinkled face and liverspots on the neck said otherwise.
"Is there no one who can challenge me?" The large man was answered when a bullet him hit in the arm. "Gyaah!" Who was that? 

Standing before him was a young woman in a green cloak, a handgun in her hand pointed at him. She was surrounded by several people, a medium-sized man in a suit and bowler hat, a young man wearing a rather thick sleeveless jacket and black pants with a short sleeved white shirt underneath his jacket, a young woman wearing oriental robes wielding an intimidating spear, and a richly robed young man holding a cane. "Leave this town." Cass said bluntly. "Kyohokyohokyoho!" It seems my reputation has brought even these plucky young bounty hunters against me!" The large man was met by a clueless look by his enemies.

"Wh-what? You don't know who I am?" He said in disbelief. Matyr nodded at his correct presumption. "Very well, I'll give you a hint. I am a feared pirate, known far and wide for my great power and amazing abilities." Pierro raised his hand. "So, you're Foxy the silver fox?" He asked. The large man roared at him. "NO, I AM NOT FOXY THE SILVER FOX!" Matyr raised his hand. "Then, you're Mr. 2 Bon Clay?" The large old man was enraged. "NO! I'M NOT EVEN DRESSED AS AN OKAMA!" Rek raised his cane. "Well, you sure fooled me." The large man stomped the ground. "Very well, bounty hunters, I'll tell you my name. I am Lord Froko the Young, leader of the Froko pirates!" 

Cass fired another bullet at him. "Gyaah! What's with that girl!?" Cass walked forward, her new pistol still aimed at Froko. "I don't care who you are! Get out of my hometown!" Pierro smirked as he planted his left leg straight in the ground and raised his right in the air, pointing it at Froko. He neared his arms to his chest, his fists clenched. "The same goes for me! Initial Zhu Qiao Stance!" He yelled. Following their lead, Rek pulled out a rapier from his cane and pointed it at Froko. "Diamond Blessing!" The already elaborately decorated rapier transformed into diamond at Rek's command. Jun bent her left leg in front of her and planted her right behind. She raised her spear in the air, her right hand holding the handle tighly while the left was place at the tip of the handle next to the blade. "Initial Baihou stance!" Matyr took out a strange gadget with a whirling propeller and smiled as he looked at the angry old pirate. "Hope you like my new toys!" Froko looked at them and laughed. "Alright kids, I'll play with you."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 14, 2008)

Timly quickly ran up to Marcks breathing heavily as he bent over his hands on his knees holding himself up."Marcks.....Marcks I heard that there have been some ships docking and strange people on the island.There could be some pirates here"Marcks slowly turns his head to face Timly sparkles in his eyes"P...p...p..pirates are here" as soon as the words pass his lips he takes off running as fast as he can."Pirates are here! Pirates are here! The best place to look would be the Pub"as he ran he slide his feet across the floor and stopped as he sees a women walk down the street she is rather short looks to be able 5'3,she has green eyes and seems to be carrying pistols.His eyes light up as he just gets the feeling in his gut."Yo..yo...your a PIRATE!" he says jumping at her with open arms.

Sidenote:In case people didn't get it she is Annie.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jaw walks towards the blackmarket place.
He passes from some barsand other shops while he sees straight forawrd the door of big but old building.
He walks to the door as he just pushes it and walks inside.
He can see some men working.Some of them making tattoos while others create any kind of swords.
An old and thin man walks towards Jaw.
_"My old friend......You returned!!!"_
"Yes....I told you that one day I will come back, Gery"
Jaw hugs the old man like they were friends from years ago.
_"Hey all of you listen"_
All in there stop what they were doing so far and look at the old man and Jaw.
_"This man is my best friend, Jaw.I have told you stories about him"_
The old man known as Gery was telling stories at his friends there.
Then everyone tried to see him better.
_"Hihihi, return to your jobs, little rats."_ Gery ordered them with a thin voice.
"Anyway, we have not much time to spend.You remember, right?"
The old man thinks for some seconds._"Yeah, yeah.I can't forget it.I have everything ready waiting for you."_

After some minutes........
Jaw was sitting on an old and wooden chair as a man with a strange machine thing was painting him.
Now he makes a black cross with some other symbols on it at his right hand
and some other black strange symbols along his left hand.
He now wears a black sleeveless T-shirt and new earrings.
He wore off his black bandanna.
The updated Jaw walks towards a smaller dark room with Gery.
_"As I promised you....here it is.I spent my whole life from when you left to make this sword perfect."_
Gery grabs a really old with dust wooden big case and opens it in front of Jaw.
Inside there is a magnificent katana long sword.It has a shiny blade having the colors of bright silver and shiny black too.It is also curved with symbols along its whole blade..Its scabbard is black with curved symbols too.
_"My friend.It is my best sword.The best thing my own hands have ever made.
It is hand-forged and high tempered.Its blade is unique while it is thick and is so hard that cannot break or bend even the heaviest objects come on its blade, it is also high sharped that can cut you even if you try to just touch straight its blade.So, this magnificent katana that belongs to the O Wazamono Graded swords is now yours.It is known as Yamato"_
"Thanks Gery....I really like and I will keep it until I die.So now I have to find one more great sword."
Jaw hugs again Gery as he leaves his one of his old swords and bundles up his new high graded katana.
Then he walks out of the building.....


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2008)

At the docks-

"HAHAH!!!" Joseph jumped off the ship and ran into town. "That guy can't contain his excitement at all can he?" Eric looked over at the others. Paegun was gone too. "No... those two are really alike..." Sooyoung sweatdropped. "Well, Good job men." The two turned to the oarsmen. *"THEY LEFT TOO!?!?!?!?!"*

With Joseph-

"FREEDOM!!" he ran through the town. Happy he didn't have to act like a marine for a few days. "So what do i do first? a week till the games. No people to arrest. Ah, this is truly the most happy day." He walked proudly through the streets. "Just need to find something to do. something to do." He Eventually found himsef lost in the town. "something to do..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 14, 2008)

_With Shin on Kordos Island_

He had just left a restaurent with a full and satisfied stomach, perhaps even more satisfied because it had been Annie's money(Atleast the money that she took for herself) and though his honor kept him from kicking her ass, or atleast trying to do so, his honor had no problem with spending her cash.

Instinctively he felt a presence on the island, wether it was that crazy "Fire!" coming back for a second try to assinate him.(Somehow Shin never realized the man only wanted his picture for the marine's wanted posters but Shin always thought that crazy apparatus of his was a weapon or something.)

Or it could a special kind of swordsman that was also present on the island, somehow Shin's instinct automaticly informed Shin when a certain type of swordsman was near, he was not sure what it exactly was or why but this had happened before, the last time when he met that swordsman on Boler Island.

Much later he would come up with the theory that his instinct could spot a rival swordsman, someone who had the same strong determination to be the world's greatest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2008)

_Deadwood Island, the West Blue..._
A tall, middle aged man strides into the Deadwood Saloon. He has dirty blond hair and a grizzled beard, his eyes are ice blue. He wears a gray trenchcoat over a crisp black suit and around his waste is a thick leather gunbelt but his guns are hidden by his coat. 

Joe the saloon owner and everyone in the bar immediately look at the man, and they all come to the same conclusion, trouble.

Joe smiles at him, "Can I help you sir," he asks in a pleasant conversational tone of voice. 

The man nods, "Yes you can help me. I'm looking for a 17 year old girl by the name of Annie, perhaps some of you may know her by her nickname, The Kid."

Everyone in the bar looks at each other with nervous glances at the mention of Annie. Joe merely shakes his head, "No sir never heard of such a girl," he responds.. 

The man sighs, "Please don't insult my intelligence. I know that she's been here recently and I'm just trying to find her."

Joe becomes annoyed with the man's tone, "Why, so you can kill her?" he asks, "Well I got news for you bub that girl saved this town and there ain't no fucking way in hell I'll tell ya where she went!" he exclaims. Joe reaches down underneath the front counter and grabs a rifle, suddenly all the patrons in the bar also draw pistols on the man. 

"Annie almost died for every person in this saloon, so you better git Mister or there's gonna be some problems!"

The man rolls his eyes and rubs his forehead as if he has a headache, suddenly he looks up with bright focused eyes and an invisible aura seems to expel out of his body. Everyone in the bar collapses to the floor unconscious. Joe drops to his knees but he's still conscious, just barely though. 

The man looks at Joe with a hint of surprise, "Hmmm?....oh you're pretty tough eh fella," he says, "Not that I was even trying. Anyway I think I've gotten what I came for. Have a nice day, sir," he turns around and passes through the double swinging doors. 

As he walks out of town he looks at some of the bullet ridden houses, reminders of Annie's do or die battle with a small army of mercenaries. He grins, "My how you've grown."

Back inside the saloon, Joe prays that Annie never encounters this man.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 14, 2008)

With James-
James: Alright, I'm starting to get hungry, I better find a place to eat...
Rex: Ahey, I remeber seein' a place not too far back, we should go there.
James: Sounds good, I'll follow you.

20 minutes later-

James stands by a lake, trees encircling it.
James: How the hell did we get here Rex?
He looks around and Rex is no where to be found.
James: Crap...Whatever, I wanted to get here anyway to do some training.
With The Nonki Crew-

Eric waves off the group.

Eric: I'm going to go take a look around this island, I'll meet up with you all later.
And he walks off.

With Tatsu:

Tatsu: I'm gona' go do some training on my own, see yah. 
He goes into Hybrid Point and flies off.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2008)

"Hmm... Where did he go?" Rex looked around the town. "Did he be goin left when i went right?" he scratched his head. "Oh? if it isn't my little brothers crewmate!" Joseph waved to Rex. "Ah? Fancy meetin you here." Rex laughed. "Hey, Where is that little brother of mine? you guys get into much trouble since we saw each other last?" 

Joseph held his hand over his eyes and looked around. "Ah? cap? I don't be knowin where he is right now. Most the crew split in town ta check it out." Joseph held his chin in thought and nodded. "I see. I see." He looked over at Rex. "Well, Guess its fate to have met you here then. you guys entering the games?"

Rex nodded. "Right you are. How you be knowin about em?" Joseph took a prideful stance. "I READ IT IN A BOOK!" Rex laughed and pat him ont he back. "You are a funny one fer a marine!" Joseph rubbed the back of his head and laughed. "Yeah, I'm an odd one i guess." They then looked around and kicked the ground a little.

"So... Drink?" Joseph spoke out. "Thought you nevar be askin! Booze'll make today fun!" they both cheered and ran off. "*TO THE BOOZE!!!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2008)

"Yo..yo...your a PIRATE!"

Annie turns her head quickly and sees a wacko in green overalls and a shirt that says, "Awesome" on it, dive at her. Annie's eyes widen in surprise, _PERV ALERT ALL HANDS ON DECK!_ her mind screams. 

Annie spins around and executes a roundhouse kick to the kids face. Her boot crunches into his nose and he goes flying backward.

"HEY THAT GUY TRIED TO TOUCH ME, HE'S SOME KIND OF HENTAI PERVERT!" Annie yells while pointing at him. A crowd of onlookers draws around Annie, "Look at him, the green overalls, the shirt with a retarded tag line overcompensating for some obvious inadequacy, which is probably sexual in nature," she adds in a whisper, then continues, "Those beady little eyes, and a camo du rag. All the telltale signs of A PERVERT!" she exclaims authoritatively. 

Annie slams her right fist into the palm of her hand and walks towards him, "This is what I do to perverts..." she growls. 

A large boy in the crowd about Annie's age laughs, "Hey girl it's alright that kid is a wimp. He's too much of a wuss to touch a sweetheart like yourself anyway. In fact I stomped him not too long ago. He thinks he's a hero or something but he'll always be a loser. Dreamers in this world never have a chance..."

Annie stares at kid who just spoke and nods slowly, "Really...so you bullied him them. Is that it?" she asks.

The boy shrugs and laughs, "He tried to get in my way while I was shaking another wimp down, you know how it is. Someone with a kick like yours can relate I'm sure."

"Yeah I can relate..." replies Annie. Suddenly her fist appears right in front of the boy and she bashes him in the face. Several of his front teeth fly out and he hits the ground headfirst. Annie looms over him and grabs him by the shirt collar, hefting him up into the air with both her hands, even though she's only 5 foot 3 and this kid is almost six feet tall. 

Annie looks him right in the eye, "And who are you to mock someone's dream, huh?...never insult a man's dream you scum," she says menacingly. Annie flips him over her shoulder and he goes flying right into a wall.

Annie dusts off her hands and walks casually over to Marcks and offers him her hand, "I'm sorry fella. I have a tendency to overreact a little at times. Names Annie, pleasure to meet ya!" she says in a much more pleasurable tone.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2008)

Dread kicked at the ground while he walked through the streets. His hands in his pockets eyes looking downward. ?It?s a lame town.? He picked a spot to sit down, oddly he wasn?t really lost. As you can?t be lost if you simply were planning to wonder anyway. ?This town is too confusing.? He looked around and picked up a small stone. In front of him was a river road. ?A pebble that creates no splash is good luck.?

He tossed the pebble into the water, there was not even a drop misplaced from the surface. ?I wonder if captain was right about that.? He sat back and looked up at the sky.?Hmm? What?s that?? There was a small shadow on the ledge of the building. ?It looks like a person.? the shadow suddenly fell from the roof. ?Crap..? Dread knew he had to catch it. He can?t let it fall can he? It didn?t want to harm him after all. 

He jumped up into the air and caught the figure, flipping then landing on the ground. ?I caught you?? He looked down, in his arms was a sack of rice, shaped vaguely like a person. ?Sack of... rice...?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2008)

"Alright, I'll go first." Pierro folded his right leg to his chest, his arms clutching on them tightly. "Zhu Qiao stance; Crane Drop!" Pierro jumped into the air using only his left leg, spinning 2 times in the air. His arms opened wide as he stomped his right leg on the head of the pirate. "He looks like.." Matyr stared at Pierro's form, his arms raised to his shoulders, his right leg stomping on Froko's head and his left positioned as if he was standing in the air. "A crane!" Jun smirked, still in initial Baihou stance. "All moves of Long Ryuu are borrowed from nature." She raised her spear higher into the air, her eyes locked on Farko. "Baihou stance;Red Claw!" Jun's spear began to glow bright red. With a swing of her spear, she unleashed a beam of red energy, hitting the old pirate directly in the chest.

Rek laughed as he watched Froko almost collapse."I almost feel sad for the old geezer." Froko, however, was not beaten yet. "Alright you punks... I'll show you all my power!" Dust stared to come out of the old pirates body enveloping him with the substance. "The truth is, I'm a devil fruit user..." Froko fired a ball of dust at Rek, hitting him in the chest. The dust was hot, and Rek felt like he was on fire. "Damnit!" With his cane sword he cut off the part of his clothes that was covered in the dust. "What are you!?" Froko laughed chillingly. "I ate the ash ash fruit, sonny boy... In other words... I'm an ashman!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 14, 2008)

Tatsu flew around the island until he saw a clearing in the trees with a lake. 
Tatsu: Looks like a good spot to me.
He begins to decend.

Down Below-
James has done a few flips and push ups and is now practicing his swordsmenship.
James: *pant* Whooo! So far this training has gone well, all I'm missing is...
He looks up.
James: A dragon coming from the sky. Wait! That's not what's missing!Tatsu continues to lower until he lands a few feet in front of James and detransforms.
Tatsu: Hey, this a good place to train?

James: Yep, sure is, I've goten' some good work in. All I'm missing is...
A chain wraps around his leg.
James: A chain to wrap around my leg...Wait that's-
The chain tightens and he falls to the ground.
Tatsu: Where's that coming from?

Suddenly Eric walks out of the forest, the chain coming from his hand.
Eric: Ensign-No wait...whatever is the rank after Ensign Eric Jager, and you're both under arrest.
Tatsu: What're you talking about, I'm-I'm just walking by.

Eric: Don't play dumb, before we left I heard reports of a Dragon Man attacking Marines. And I saw your little landing there, what're the odds that there are two Dragon Men in the same area.
Tatsu: You never know-
A chain wraps around him as well.
Tatsu: Crap...

James' fist, in gorilla point, grabs onto the chain.
James: Sorry, but I'm not going down so easily. You may've helped us last time, but I could've taken them all myself anyway.

Tatsu transforms into Hybrid Point and breathes out some fire.
Tatsu: I just got free, I don't plan on getting locked up again.
Eric: Alright, so that's how it's going to be. Bring it then.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 14, 2008)

-With Bolt and Belle-

Bolt was literally dragging Belle by her arm to get to the barbeque that he was smelling in the distance.
Bolt: "Meat, here I come!"
Behind one of the buildings, you could see the smoke.
Bolt: "Do you see it Belle!?  Do you see it!?"
Belle: "Yea, so?"
Bolt: "Meat it only a few steps away."
He runs down the alley and turns the corner.
Bolt: "I'm finally he....re....."

In front of them was a crowd of people and a burning building.
Belle: "Oh my god!? Whats happening!?"
A man in the crowd turns around and talks to Belle.
Man: "The butcher's shop caught fire and is burning down."
Bolt: "THATS HORRIBLE!!!!"
Man: "Yea, not only that, but-"
Bolt leaps forward to the front of the crowd.
Man: "-theres a baby stuck in there."
Belle: "Is there anyone going in to save the baby!?"
Man: "The firefighters haven't arrived yet, and the flames are too hot for everyone here."

In the front of the crowd was the butcher and a hysterical woman.
Woman: "MY BABY! MY BABY!!!!!!!!"
Butcher: "Ma'am, there is nothing we can do now.... I'm sorry...."
Bolt: "OUTTA MY WAY!!!!!!!!!"
He jumps out from out of the crowd and stands in front of the building, watching the mad flames consumed everything.
Bolt: "This your store?"
Butcher: "Yea, but-"
Bolt: "Its full of meat?"
Butcher: "Yea, but-"
Bolt: "I'll be back."
He jumps into the building.
Butcher: "NO!  Its too dangerous!"
Woman: "SAVE MY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!"

Belle makes her way up to the front of the crowd and finds the butcher and woman.
Belle: "Did an idiot show up here just now?  Tall, blue hair and eyes and wears a stupid beanie?"
Butcher: "Y-yes.  He just went inside the building to-"
At that moment, half of the roof collapses.  You could hear gasping coming from the crowd.
Woman: "MY BABY!!!!!!!!!"
Belle: "He's in there!?"
Butcher: "Yes.  He went in, even though I warned him."
Belle: "Chris!!! Can you hear me!?"
Silence.
The woman started crying.
Woman: "No...... Why!?!?!......"

Then, murmurs started coming from the crowd.
Man1: "I think I see someone."
Woman1: "Someone's coming out!"
Woman2: "He's got something in his arms!"
Belle: "Chris!"

Bolt made his way out of the building, something bundled in his arms.  As he left, the rest of the building finally collapsed.  He was covered in soot.
Bolt: *cough cough* "Made it."
Woman: "MY BABY!  DID YOU SAVE HER!?"
The woman, the butcher and Belle ran up to Bolt and looked at what he was carrying.
Bolt: "Eh?"
In his arms were various meat products.  There was a fish, some sausage links, a leg of ham, a rack of lamb and various meat patties.  All cooked from the fire.
Woman: "You..."
Belle: "I can't believe it...."
A crying noise started coming from Bolt's arms.
Butcher: "You used the meat to protect the baby from the flames!"
Bolt: "Errrrrrr..... Yea!  Of course I did!"
Woman: "Thank you!  Thank you so much!"
She took her baby back and began holding it lovingly.
Woman: "Is there anything I can do to repay you?"
Bolt: "I just want some meat."
Butcher: "Consider what you've got in your arms yours."
Bolt: "Thanks."
A roar of cheers and applause came from the crowd.  Bolt stood in front of them and took a heroic pose.
Bolt: "Don't worry, don't worry.  All in a day's work..... FOR A HERO!"
The crowd went crazy and Bolt's ego grew to new heights.  He was smiling and laughing crazily the entire time.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2008)

?Grr...? Eve stormed through the streets. ?I hate everyone.? She had left the library, the combined insults of Grim and Jason were too much for her. Though, she didn?t even bother to really hear what Jason said. ?Where am I anyway?? She looked around. ?Lost ma?am?? A man lowered his sunglasses and looked her over. ?Rot in the deepest depths of hell.? Her eyes stared daggers at him. ?My... soul... its... dying...? The men fell to the ground.

?A soul crushing attack? That?s impressive.? A man spoke. ?Who are you?? Eve turned her head, Dread was a short distance away with a sack of rice on his back. ?Dread Growth. First mate of the reaper pirate crew.? Eve paid no attention to him and walked past. ?I see you favor pole weapons as well.? He pointed to the Nagitana on his back. ?I?m not interested in oversized Katana.? Dreads eye twitched.

?IT?S A POKE WITH THE BLADE OF A KATANA!!! NOT A DAMN KATANA ITSELF! DOES NO ONE RESEARCH!?? He threw the rice in the air and cut it in half.  ?Are you, Challenging the weapons smith of the Little tree pirates?? Eve held her spear out pointing it at Dread. ?You were the fool who insulted my weapon.?  The both readied their weapons. ?Then, Let?s begin.? Eve commented.

?Yes lets!? Dread began to spin his Nagitana. ?Come on.? Eve stabbed her spear into the ground. A strange aura seemed to come from the weapon. Or perhaps it was coming from Eve. Behind the girl, a large circle started to form and soon. It split! Revealing a massive eye. ?NOW!? Eve grabs her spear and charges forward, then begins to thrust the spear towards Dread. Dread soon follows ?HELLS KITCHEN!/TRIAL OF SOUL!!!?


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 15, 2008)

-With Bolt and Belle-

Bolt and Belle were giving their farewells to the crowd and were going to leave.
Woman: "Again, thank you for saving my baby.  I don't know how I can repay you."
Bolt: "Don't worry ma'am.  Its my duty.  Just remember my name, and that will be enough."
He turns to the rest of the crowd.
Bolt: "Thank you citizens, but it is time for us to part ways.  Just remember this day as the day you met Bolt Fly: Hero."
He struck a heroic pose and the crowd erupted.

Belle and Bolt walked off.  You could see that Bolt had a sack full of meat and was already munching down on it.
Belle: "I can't believe you."
Bolt: "Wrtch fru shalkching shrbt?" (Translation: "What are you talking about?")
Belle: "You know what I'm talking about."
He gulps down his food.
Bolt: "What, you jealous that I saved a child and am now a hero?"
Belle: "You didn't run in there to save a baby.  You went in there to save the meat."
Bolt: "Still saved the baby, did I not?"
Belle: "True...
Bolt: "Bolt Fly: Hero..... I like the sound of it."
Belle: "Great.  This is exactly what you're already inflated ego needed."
Bolt: "Think of it as a good thing.  Now, you can tell people, "I know the great one," or "Bolt Fly?  We grew up in the same town together."  You'll probably impress a few people."
Belle: "Such....an....idiot...."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

*"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOZE!!!!!!!"* Joseph and Rex had been charging through the city.  *"BOOZE!!!"* Shouting the same words over and over again. "WHERE THE HELLS THE BOOZE!!!" Joseph kicked down a random cut out of a milk man. "GOTS TA HAVE TA BOOZE!!!" Rex smacked a random citizen who seemed pissed at the two.

"Huh? what's that?" Belle looked back. "WHAT THE HELL!?" She saw Joseph and Rex charging at them. "Huh? Whats-" Bolt turned back.* "BOOZE!"* Rex smacked Bolt with his Guitar and Joseph hit him with a flying Kick. "Well... he did need that...." Belle Sweatdropped. "Should bring his ego down some.." Bolt stood up and looked at his sack.

"You two... made me drop my meat." He seemed to emit an great killing aura. "Don't get in our way." Joe drew his dagger.* "The hunt for booze is far too important." *Joseph and Rex had the same killing aura about them. "Then its a battle..." Bolt drew his Sai. "That's where it seems ta be goin." Rex raised his guitar.

"when did Jasons brother even get here...." Belle sweatdropped.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 15, 2008)

-The Battle-

Joe and Rex stared Bolt down.  A tumbleweed drifted between the two parties.
Bolt: "Belle, we need to take these two down."
Belle: "W-wait!  Don't drag me into it!"
Bolt: "OI!  YOU TWO! SHE SAYS YOUR BOOZE HUNT IS IDIOTIC!"
The two were stunned for a moment.
Joe: "What a cold-blooded woman!"
Rex: "Just when you think you know somebody...."
Belle: "No no no!  I didn't -"
Joe: "Silence!  You are not going to talk your way out of this one woman!"
Rex: "How dare you!"

Belle tried to convince the two, but to no avail.
Bolt: "Ready yourself Belle.  This battle will be engraved into our histories for all of time.  They dishonored my meat, and you dishonored their booze."
Belle: "But I didn't-"
Bolt: "Now!  We make our charge!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2008)

"An ashman?" Pierro said in disbelief. "That's right, kid!" Farko extended his arms forward. "Now watch as I burn you all! Vulcan Blast!" A stream of ash fired from Farko's arms. "Everyone, evade! That ash can burn you alive!" Rek said as he narrowly dodged the ash attack. "Kyohokyohokyoho! None of you will survive!" 

"That's what you think!?" Matyr threw a couple of smoke bombs at Frako, disabling his sight. "Now! Throw everything you have at him!" Rek commanded. "Shockwave shard!" Cass fired her new vibrating bullets, hitting Frako at his arms. "Baihou Stance; Red Claw!' Another wave of cutting red energy hit Frako. "Diamond blessing!" Rel fired his pistols hidden under his coat, which turned to diamond just like his guns. The diamond bullets hit Frako hard, causing him to fall on his knees. "Zhu Qiao stance; Fire wing!" Pierro raised his right leg in the air, his left planted on the ground and began to spin in a clockwise rotation, shifting suddenly to a counterclockwise rotation. Then, he stopped, firing a wing of intense heat from his leg, hitting the old Farko yet again. 

For a second, Rek and the others rejoiced. They thought they had defeated Farko. They thought wrong. "Kyohokyohokyoho... you kids think I'm beaten, don't you!?" Farko emerged from the smoke,injured, but not beaten. "Well, I have news for you...I'm a logia user! My control may have not been like it was 30 years ago, but I can still take out a bunch of kids like you!" Large amount of ash swirled around Farko as he laughed sinisterly. "VUCLAN AVALANCHE!" A mountain of ash buried downtown, leaving no one but Farko unharmed. "KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO!" He placed his arm into the ash and pulled out an unconscious Pierro. "My men say you know the path to the fountain of youth...I'm taking you with me!" A couple of Farko's goons tied Pierro up and carried him away, with Farko following close behind.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

*"FOR THE BOOZE!!!!" *Joseph and Rex cheered. *"FOR THE HONOR OF MY FOOD!!!*" Bolt forced Belle to cheer. "I feel like an idiot, trapped between five idiots." She sweatdropped. The atmosphere suddenly changed, The town melted away and the four were standing in a field of tall grass. "HOW DID WE GET HERE!?" 

Somehow, Jason and Rex were wearing Kimono, While Belle and Bolt wore Ninja garb. "HOW DID OUR CLOTHES CHANGE!?" A wind blows through the grass. "It was foolish of you to insult us." Joseph had a piece of wheat in his teeth. "Aye, Now we've got to fight for our Honor." Rex was holding a Red Katana. "DOESN'T HE USE A GUITAR!?"

"Hah. You should never have trampled on my precious meat." Bolt held up his sai. "Then, The battle shall begin on first chirp." A small bird was sitting on Belle's shoulder. "Ok. I give up." She sighed. "Chirp." the three men rush at eachother.* "FOR THE-"* CRACK! WHAM! BOOF! "You are all idiots." Jason sighed.

"Finally... a voice of reason..." Belle sat down, as everything had gone back to normal. But, Suddenly she found herself on a rock, back in the ninja garb. "Oh oda. What now?" Jason was dressed in full samurai armor. "Oh, So you've come brother!" Joseph, Bolt and Rex too were in full Armor this time. "WHEN WILL IT END!?"


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 15, 2008)

Jaw was walking at the streets of the town as alot more people were coming.
Full of pirates and other fighters that want glory and fame.
Jaw knows that if those pirates came to the island too then that samurai guy would be somewhere there.
And now he has one rare and powerfull sword that just took from his old friend 
and wants to test it.
Jaw always wanted a great sword and since he want to become the best he needs to find one more powerfull sowrd like Yamato.
The updated Jaw with new clothes , tattoos and a new sword continues walking down the streets as he seeks for something interesting.



_
With Garrick, Colt and V......_
*"Damn Oda.....what the hell is this thing??" *Colt may be in shock but he is still calm and doesn't fear at all.Its only that is the first time he saw something like that.
A huge tremendous monster almost at the size of 2 giants together is right in front of him.
The marines aim the beast as Colt tries to find Garrick and V around.
The night comes as the sun disappears more and more each second.
The monster just looks all the marines down as it starts moving his feet and smashing everyone.
Difficult for Colt to hide or run as the monster destroys everything easily.
Its feet and fists are huge as it smashes the buildings and tries to kil and eat everyone alive.
It is so huge that even Garrick and V can see it and feel the destruction even they are at totally different direction with each other.
So, both V and Garrick run closer to find again each other.
And Suddenly a big rock hits the monster at its head as a knife stabs it at his strange bloody eye.
Colt looks at the ruins as he sees Garrick and V coming with more squads behind them.
*"Finally!It was about time...."*
"Yeah, yeah, we know but now lets take this beast down." Garrick says as V nods.
And the monster charges at them.....


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

As he felt the heel of the Women's foot slam into his face he thinks "heh maybe I did come on kinda strong" as he finishes this thought process he is on the floor.He hears the conversation going on above him as a few tears start to stream down his face."It has been a long time since I have heard someone speak of dreams"
*
Flashback Start*
"Marcks someday you will become a strong man and you will be able to accomplish anything.Right now son the sea calls to me,I must fulfill my dream and head out to the sea.Know this my son a man must live by his dreams if you let the fire in your heart die out you will no longer be a man."as he said these words his sons eyes sparkled.Then the older man pulled out a pellet gun and a weird sea shell looking device."My son I am leaving you with these my pellet gun I trained with as a child and a Tone Dial a special device passed down through are family.Hopefully you will know what it can do as you grow older.Well son I have to be off now I have already managed to find a crew and set out,please take good care of your mother"as he said this he stood up placing a hand on his sons head.
*Flashback Over*

His memories were interrupted when he heard the women address him and quickly reach a hand out to her standing up with her help.He then began laughing out loud wiping the small amount of tears that formed as he did so."HAHAHA Nothing stops the Ultimate Hero Marcks HAHAHA" he quickly stops and looks at the women."I am really sorry for that I got a little excited I thought you were a pirate and well this is the first time I have ever seen one" be bowed his head down "Please forgive me"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie laughs at Marcks bravado, "Well hello hero Marcks," Annie replies amusingly.

"Though I'm not really a Pirate fella. Heck I don't even have a bounty yet and I don't plan on gettin' one either," she corrects.  

_Somewhere else on Kordos Island..._
"Yes she's a Pirate...no I didn't keep the swimsuit shots..huh?.....no I won't send them to you..." mutters Attachan into a Den Den Mushi as he stares at a photo of Annie, "So her bounty is going to be only 90,000? Well that's certainly small time. Hey I just saw another Pirate, gotta go....hey you!......FIRE!"

_Back to Annie and Marcks..._
"I'm just along for the ride with a crew that I hooked up with, honestly," says Annie. _Yeah because they smashed my poor Cutie Pie_ she thinks and she sheds a small tear inside for her former ship. 

"So you like Pirates eh? I get the distinct feeling that you wanna be Pirate too..." she asks Marcks.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

He listens to her story slowly and nods along with her.When she mentioned him wanting to be a pirate his head feel low and a dark shadow covered his face."Me a Pirate..."he said letting out a long pause as he lifts his head to look at her his eyes sparkling with a giant smile on his face."It is all I have wanted since I was 7 years old.I have been training long and hard for the chance to become one.I thought this festival was my chance to find a crew to join"he pulled out his pellet gun and smiled "I have been training hard to become a world class sniper and my dream is to..." he points his Pellet gun into the sky "..someday shoot the moon"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 15, 2008)

_With Shin on Kordos Island._

The Smokin' Samurai was still as lost as before, he had no idea where to go or how he was gonna find his ship again.
In front of him he spotted a crowd, his curiousity got the better of him and he quickly pushed himself trough the crowd but what he found there only annoyed him.

"Why do I always keep running into her."He mumbled to himself shortly before sighing when he encountered Annie the witch once again.
He tried to sneak away quickly but got distracted by the words of a boy that was talking to Annie.

A dreamer like Shin had amiration for others like him, and so he listened carefully to every word the boy said and as the boy finished telling his story Shin couldn't help but applaud the boy.
"To shoot the moon."He repeated in awe."What an amazing dream to have."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

He blinked a few times as he heard someone behind him speaking he slowly turned around and then smiled big rubbing the back of his head."Well as a world class sniper if I shoot the moon I will be known world round as the best.Then hopefully my father will see it and know that I am following my dreams.ANYWAYS!!" he moved up close looking Shin up and down with a smile on his face jumping around him.His smile growing very large now "heh heh another Pirate this must be my lucky day"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 15, 2008)

James and Tatsu vs Eric

The three stare off at each other.
James: Hah! You two don't stand a chance against me! My strength can't be equalled! I'll cut you two down easily!
Tatsu: Wait, what? I thought we were on the same side?
James: Sorry, but if I can't beat two opponents at once I'm not worthy of my own name.
Tatsu: Alright...

James vs Eric vs Tatsu:

Eric: Alright, Pirates, prepare to be taken down. 
James: Like I'd ever be taken in by a weakling like you!
He tightens his grip on the chain and pulls, forcing Eric to slide slightly, trying not to fall off his feet. 

Tatsu: Ah, I see where we're going with this.
He takes a deep breath and sends a flame going along the chain that wraps him up. It is heading right to Eric.

Eric: Shit! Chain Hook!
He falls back, his leg transforms into a chain with a hook on the end and links onto his arm chain, keeping him from falling and allowing him to dodge the flame as it came off of his chain. However, this allowed James to pull him forward, and he was heading right for James.

Eric: Crap, Chain Leg Cannon!
He transforms his leg into a chain and it fires at James, who ducks avoiding it.
Tatsu: Seems, they've forgot me, however they'll get a reminder in a minute, Dragon Point!
He transforms and takes off into the air, the chain still wrapped around him. Eric's body gets pulled away just in time to avoid a punch from James, who is still wrapped as well. 

Tatsu is in the sky, James on the ground pulling on the chain, and Eric stuck in the middle, his chain limbs being pulled.

Tatsu: You two are coming with me!
James: Don't think you can escape! I don't plan on letting go of you two!
Eric: That's my line, you two are staying wrapped up until you're throw in jail!
James: Hah! Like you could ever take me stupid marine!
He points at him and laughs, but this allows Tatsu to lift him off the ground as well and the three fly through the air, attached by the chain.

Eric: Get us back down!
James: Yea, fight like a real man!
Tatsu: Damn these two are as annoying as they are heavy...
Tatsu begins to pant, attempting to get the chain off. James, is narrowly avoiding smacking into trees as they fly around. 
Tatsu: Crap, I gota' get down...
They begin to lower over a town, but Eric shoots another Chain Leg Cannon at the dragon man, sending them crashing down below. 

They stand up slowly from the rubble and see that they are in the middle of the battle between Joseph, Jason, Bolt, and Rex. 

James gets a devilish look on his face.
James: Could this be...a battle...?
Eric: Oh, more pirates to take in, hope this idiot doesn't get credit again...
Tatsu: Why isn't anyone from my crew here? *sigh*

Eric and James soon see that they're in Samurai armor as well, and Tatsu in a Knight's armor.

Tatsu: Oh, how ironic...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie rolls her eyes at Shin, "Oh it's you...what are you stalking me or something fella?" she asks. 

She returns her attention to Marcks, "So you wanna be a sniper huh kid?" she asks, "That's quite a noble profession but I don't think that anyone has ever shot the moon before..." and she chuckles. 

"I'm also a bit of a sniper myself, but I'm nothin' special," Annie quickdraws her golden revolver and spins it around in her hand. "Here take a look..." she offers, handing him the revolver, unloaded of course. 

"What kind of gear do you use by the way?" she asks.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 15, 2008)

After some time Led finally ended his meal.
He walked out of the restaurant as he was resting his stomach with his hands and walked away...

As he walking he suddenly sees a crowd.He heads there as he is curious to see what is happening when he sees the back of Shin, Annie and a boy as they all were talking together.
He walked in front near the boy and the other 2 as he said "Hey guys.I am not hungry anymore...So, I have free time now to stay with you."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 15, 2008)

"Are pirates that rare around here?"He asked with a smile on his face, the boy seemed really enthoustiac about meeting pirates.
"I'm the owner of the ship that here here."He pointed towards Annie."Sails on, I'm her boss."He held out an hand to shake hands with a fellow dreamer with an almost impossible dream.
"I"m Shin, better known as Shin "Smokin' Samurai" Yagami."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

He shook Shin's hand quickly with a smile on his face."that's is amazing that you have a ship I am in search of a crew.I was hoping that this festival would be my chance to find one"he heard Annie speak and he motioned for her to come closer.

When she comes closer he moves his hand out to grab the revolver and slowly starts to examine it."Well I know shooting the moon sounds ridiculous but I will find a way" he said as he looked up at her offering her the gun back.After she took it he slide the back pack off of his back and unzipped it pulling out different kinds of pellets,a net,and a thin metal sheet."These are a few things I have I am working on something with the sheet" he then pull the pellet gun back out and showed it to her."this pellet gun was a present from my father" the tone dial was in the back pack but he chose not to show it to her since he didn't think it was important.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

"The only thing you're in charge of is the perv brigade," responds Annie towards Shin, "And don't think that I forgot about that 15,000 that you owe me for spying on me."

Annie holsters her revolver, then she notices Led walk up to them and sighs, "Hey Led," she replies, "This guy is another of my underlings just like Shin," Annie tells Marcks. 

Marcks shows Annie his gear and she laughs as she sees the pellet gun, "Wow that brings back memories! I used something like this when I was like 8 years old. If you can shoot the moon with a pellet gun like this kid then I'll retire and marry you and that's a promise."

Annie looks at Shin, "You wanna ask him or do I?" she asks.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 15, 2008)

"What you just said?" Led just heard what he hates.His goes serious with a heavy voice.Nobody is his boss or something.He is a totally free man.

"Take your words back or we will have a fight right now...I am not your damn underling!!!!" Yells Led as the boy just look at them in panic but he is excited too since its his first time seeing so many pirates at the same place.....and now they best things were coming....


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 15, 2008)

"Well with a dream that amazing, you're more then free to join us."The boy already had earned Shin's respect only by telling his dream.
"I could use the help of someone that will shoot the moon someday If I ever want to get far enough into the new world to defeat the world's greatest swordsman."Hmmm, but now that he thought about it, were they an actual crew.....They seemed more like a bunch of random crazy pirates on one ship.

"Stalking you??!!!"This response was followed a snort."As if, If it wasn't for the fact that I owed you, I would've kicked you off my ship days ago."
There was something about this girl that made him hate that his sense of honor didn't allow him to fight girls, if only she had been a guy....Then he would've killed her(him in that case) already.

"Led."He greeted one of the new additions to their crew."Yeah, I think we all got pretty much nothing to do around here.......I'm not sure how things went with you but I've been lost for hours and asking for directions only got me more lost."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

He waved at Led as he came up to them not really knowing who he was but he seemed social with the other two so he must be part of the crew.

Marcks scoffed at her laughing at his Pellet Gun."Hmm well it's a deal"he took her hand in his and shook it."If I shoot the moon with my Pellet Gun you will Marry me"he smiled big his cheeks becoming a light pink color.He released Annie's hand as she spoke to Shin he rose an eyebrow and then listened to Shin speak.His eyes lite up as he lunged at Shin hugging him tightly "Oh My God! I can't believe it I am actually gonna be a pirate!,The world's Greatest Swordsmen a crew with the two of use will be Legendary!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie can't help but feel a little bit more cheerful around Marcks, as goofy as he is. She's always been alone and never had a close circle of nakama like this and she feels sort of out of place.

Suddenly, Annie feels the urge to just insult Shin and she points at him and waves her hand dismissively, "He won't make it past whats his face, you know the three sword guy with the green hair, let alone the top Swordsman."

"Dang our crew just got bigger..." she states, "And more annoying evidently," she grumbles as she looks at Shin and Marcks hugging. 

"I hate being the only chick in this crew," she says quietly to herself.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 15, 2008)

"This was the last time you said me underling. Anyway...." Led turns at the kid 
"Hey , my name is Jack Led but you just call me Led."
Led makes a handsake with the boy as he heard from Shin that will join the crew too.


"Oh, Shin I think that I saw the face of that swordsman guy from Boler Island, but I am not sure...."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

Bolt Vs Eric Vs James Vs Jason Vs Joseph Vs Rex Vs Tatsu-

Bolt: ?So, You?ve come as well.? The men all stand in a circle looking at each other.
James: ?Hah. Today has become even more interesting!? James smirks.
Joseph: ?My, Eric it is interesting to see you here. But don?t think I?ll allow you to take down my prey!!? He pointed his sword at Eric.
Eric: ?Pff. I?ll take these pirates in myself.? He gripped his blade.
Jason: ?Hah. You will all fall before my blade.? He points the weapon at Joseph.
Joseph: ?Hey, what the hell are you pointing your blade at me for?? Joseph shouts.
Jason: ?I don?t like you.? Jason comments.
Tatsu: ?Is everyone here an idiot...? The dragon man sweatdrops. 
Bolt: ?ENOUGH TALK!!! NOW WE BATTLE!!!? 
Rex: ?I?ll be agreein with the lad!?  The men all charge at each other


Back in reality, all the men rushed towards each other. Joseph started by punching Eric in the face. Rex then smacked James with his guitar. Bolt kicked Rex in the family jewels. Jason punched Bolt in the face, kicked Joseph and smacked Rex with the back of his blade. James went into gorilla point and kicked Tatsu, sending him into Bolt. Who tripped Jason, Who fell into Joseph, Who knocked over Eric, who crashed into Rex, who smacked James with his Guitar. And so on and so fourth until all the men had fallen down to the ground.


?DAMN IT!!!? James tried to get up, but the men all resembled a human blob now. ?There?s too many people.? Joseph commented. ?Yeah, It would be easier If we fought in teams.? Jason easily got out of the blob. ?You idiots do what you want.? Belle walked off with a massive facepalm. ?How should we decide teams.? Eric got up easily as well. ?Damn. I really don?t want to be on a team.? James forced himself out.

?But I?ve got no choice.? Everybody was soon free and brushing themselves off. ?Ok. Here?s how the teams will go.? Joseph and Jason pulled out a piece of paper. *?Eric, Bolt, Tatsu and Joseph. Vs James, Jason and Rex.?* the brothers spoke together. ?Hey, did I even say my name?? Tatsu questioned. ?Shush with your logic!? Joseph shouted. ?Right, Then start the battle!!!? The men all jumped up on their teams.

?..WHY AM I WITH PIRATES!?? Eric shouted. ?I?m not a pirate.? Joseph commented. The men were about to charge at each other, but-. ?*CUT IT OUT!!!!!!?* WHAM CRACK!!! Belle and Sooyoung arrived, beating up the idiocy. ?I?m really sorry about this.? sooyoung bowed to Belle. ?No, no. I understand your pain.? Belle laughed. ?Why are men such idiots?? They both sighed. *?WE TAKE OFFENCE TO THAT!!!?*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 15, 2008)

Though Shin wasn't the person to be this _friendly_ with another guy, he couldn't help but be amused by this guy.
After removing himself from the death grip of the somewhat umcomfortable hug, he informed the new crew members of one Shin's rule.
"Uhm one thing, no male on male hugging allowed onboard."He quickly corrected himself."Well offboard aswell ofcourse,it is especially not allowed if it involves me."

When Annie mentioned the green haired three swords user, he took of his bag and searched trough it's containts until he found a stack of papers.
He looked trough the wanted posters that he had collected until he found the one he was looking for, he held it in front of Annie's face so that she could see the picture and read what was printed on the poster.

"Roronoa "Pirate Hunter" Zoro, that's his name."He exclaimed."Don't disrespect him by referring to him as _Whats His Face_, this man is one of the many I must defeat before I will allow myself to challenge Dracule Mihawk."Over the year of traveling, Shin had collected the posters of the most formidable of Swordsmen that stood between him and his dream.

He turned to face Led, who informed him of seeing that swordsman from Boler Island.
"Good, I still want to kill that basterd."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

He slowly let go of Shin "Alright then Roger Boss no hugging amongst men"he said saluting Shin and then he took Led's hand in his "The name is Marcks it is a nice to meet ya" after the hand shack he turned to Annie."Me and Shin will achieve are dreams just you watch.Also don't be jealous because you didn't get a hug there are enough to go around" he smiled as he moved closer to her his arms wide open.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 15, 2008)

"Oh so you have a dream too?Well, I am gonna free the whole world by bringing down the Marine HQ, WG and everyone else that even likes them....hehe..."
Led smiles as he is proud and confident about his dream.

"So you are gonna battle with him again?" Led asks Shin.
Suddenly Led's faces becomes blue as he remembers something....
"Oups guys....I forgot something?That swordsman gave me that poster for this Island..."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 15, 2008)

The Hermes Glided into port, everything had been prearranged with the doctor, so at lest they would know their way around the city, Daniel was the first to disembark, followed by Peter and the rest. Standing at the end of the gangway was a middle aged man, at lest a decade older then Julia, his Black hair peppered with gray his dress and cane giving him the look of a rich man ?Doctor Cuddy I presume?? asked Daniel.

?and you must Doctor Jackson, very good, Peter? continued the doctor turning to the man ?you never said you where going to travel with such lovely associates! You must all stay at my place, no use arguing my boy!? he said in response to an attempt by Daniel to argue ?now come! I?ve already signed up Cornelia and Peter for the events!? He lead the way to a good sized carriage pulled by two horses.

?To the house Edward? The doctor said to the carriage driver.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie sees Marcks coming at her with his arms wide open and she looks around frantically, "Think fast!" she exclaims and she grabs Led and pushes him at Marcks instead and in the manner that Annie pushed Led, his face barrels into Marcks and they end up locking lips. 

Annie laughs in a hysterical fit, "A match made in heaven!" she exclaims while wiping tears from her eyes, "Hehe...I'm sorry guys what were you saying dude," she asks Led.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

Marcks smiles at Led as he states his dream still heading towards Annie of course.As he feels Led being pushed into him he stumbles back and bit and ends up falling Led landing on top of him there lips lock.A few seconds pass by and Marcks pushes Led back quickly sliding backwards across the ground his back hitting the wall."Noooooooooo! my first kiss was stolen by a..a....a....man"he said quickly spitting and wiping his lips with his wrists.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 15, 2008)

"Ahem."Shin cleared his troath to draw the attention of Marcks, they boy already forgot about the _no hugging _rule since he was now trying to hug Annie.
"Don't be fooled by that pretty face and spectactular body of her's, secretly she is simply a crossdressing smoothfaced man."

Shin listened to Led and answered his question with."If I ever that guy again, I'm going to kill him.....So yeah, we're gonna battle again besides he's one of the many obstacles on my road to Mihawk."He remembered that the swordsman name was Jaw, but besides that he didn't know anything about him nor did he have a wanted poster of him ....Jaw was probably a rookie like Shin.

"What?"He said shocked."Did that bastard informed you of this crazy island."This explains the assasin that came after Shin before.(Remember Flaming Attachan.)
"That coward, to send me here to be assinated by that big hat wearing assasin."

When Annie caused the disaster of Marcks and Led liplocking, Shin quickly closed his eyes and hoped that this awfull memory would be blocked out of his memory soon.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie looks at Shin with a face of superiority, after his insult, "HAH! I'll have you know that I was just approached by the Editor of Kordo Island Women's Gazette, and I'm going to be on the cover!" she says proudly. 

"Huh? We don't have such a magazine on this island," responds Marcks apparently getting over his trauma.

Annie looks at him confused, "Are you sure? He's a short weird looking dude with an oversized hat and for some reason he says Fire when he takes a picture."

Marcks nods, "I've lived here my whole life and never heard of such a magazine or person," he replies authoritatively. 

Suddenly a storm cloud rages over Annie's head and she shakes her fists, "WHY THAT DIRTY ROTTEN LYING PERV!!" she yells.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

Marcks begins laughing holding onto his stomach."Some pervert got you to take pictures for free that is hilarious" after being pummeled by Annie from his remarks he stands back up letting out a sigh.

"So then as Pirates what are we gonna do,like what is are crews ultimate goal?"he asked looking around at the people in the crew.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 15, 2008)

At first Shin responded seriously since he was still mad at Jaw sending that assasin, but when Annie described that magazine guy his eyes went wide.
"That's him, that's that assasin.....He has tried to ambush me many times, and each time he yelled _Fire!_ before attacking me."Actually it was trying take his picture but still Shin was oblivious of that fact.

Only later he realised how funny it was that Annie had been taken advantage of like that, it was a small conselation for him since she had taken advantage of him before.
He fell into a fit of laughter, literally on the floor laying on the floor from the laugher.
"Hahaha that's the funniest thing I heard in my life."

Calming down and wiping away the tears of laughet he asked.
"What kind of pictures were they?, dirty pictures perhaps?"

When Marcks asked what the crews ultimate goal was he went silent, thinking of an answer.
"I'm not sure, I think it is to make our crew the 4th great power, a crew strong enough to take on the Shichibukai, the marines and the Yonkou."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie stick her tongue out at Shin, "Yeah you wish they were dirty pictures. I'll have you know that they were tasteful pictures, exploiting my natural cuteness."

When Marcks asks what the crews goals are Annie shrugs and then she laughs at Shin's bold statement, "Pfff....you and what army fella, 'cause that's what's its gonna take."

"Well we're not your typical crew I suppose, we all met by pure coincidence. For one we don't have a Captain although the rest of the guys begged me to take over I kindly refused. Plus we don't have a name or our own jolly roger." 

Annie thinks about these things, "Hmmm...yeah we're a ragtag group aren't we," she muses. 

"Anyhow I'm gonna go rent a hotel room and relax while I have the freedom to be away from you crude boys," she replies, still annoyed at being the only female in the crew. 

Annie smiles at Marcks, "Welcome to the crew, trust me you'll come to regret this moment in the many days to come," and she walks away to find a hotel then she stops midway down the street. 

"OI WHERE THE HELL ARE THE HOTELS ANYWAY!" she shouts at Marcks. 

"Just follow the signs!" replies Marcks.

Annie shakes her head and just walks away, "Stupid signs..." she mutters.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

With..... The massive group of people-

?Well. I guess we?re not fighting anymore.? Bolt brushed himself off. ?I would have won anyway.? Joseph struck a heroic pose. ?I?d end you.? Jason looked at him with killer intent. ?You could try my little brother. But you would only fail.? WHAM! BAP! The two were hit over the head by Sooyoung and Belle.* ?Ow.?* The girls sighed. ?Eric Joseph-? she was cut off. ?I?m leaving.? Eric took off.

?I?m staying.? Joseph put his arms around Bolt and James. ?We... we?re like family...? tears rolled down his cheeks.?Fine.? She followed behind Eric. ?DON?T DO ANYTHING STUPID!!? Joseph waved to her. ?Now.. If only Paegun was here.? Suddenly a rock moved out of the way and Paegun waved. ?Wow. That?s really cool.? It wasn?t the fact that Paegun showed up that was cool. No, it was the fact that Joseph now thinks he?s psychic. 

?You idiots can go have fun by yourselves.? Belle turned tail and ran. ?Aw.? Paegun whined. ?I just got here too.? James and Bolt leaned towards each other. ?Is it really a good idea to hang out with marines?? James whispered. ?I think its fine, They are Jay?s friends right?? Rex wrapped his arms around Joseph and Paegun. ?Right! Let?s be gettin to a pub!? Suddenly, every ones eyes lit up. ?Pub means drinks.? 

Then Bolt and James cheered. *?AND FOOD!?* Paegun, Rex, Joseph, James and Bolt took off Cheering. ?They?ll be back.? Jason sat down and took out a book. ?By the way, how long are you going to hide in the shadows?? Two men come out of the Alley. ?You did well to spot me.? Grim smirked at Jason. ?This is my crewmate, Jacob. We were on our way to have a drink as well.? Jason stood up.

?Hi.? He nodded to Jacob. ?Sup.? Jacob nodded back. ?Should you be concerned that marines are with your friends?? Grim looked at Jason with a slightly raised brow. ?Its my brother and his friend. They wont try anything.? Grim laughed deep and low. ?Well, Shall we head to the pub?? Jacob nodded. ?Seems like the best thing to do.? They both waved to Jay and walked off. ?They will be back too.?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

"well Shin with me in your crew we will be able to face off against any power on the sea!"he jumped up on a nearby brick wall that was falling to pieces."after all you do have the Hero Marcks on your crew that's right"he pointed his Pellet gun into the Sky"*Single Shot Marcks* is what they call me the man who can defeat any opponent in one shot"when he finished his sentence the wall crumbled and he fell to the ground.He heard Annie and then pointed to a sign "Just follow the signs!" he said as he slowly stood up.

"so Shin the crew doesn't have a name or a Jolly Roger of it's own I say we brain storm"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

And so the crews spent the next few days, Resting, reading, training or getting drunk. Most of those were done by Annie alone. They all prepared themselves for what they thought were simple games. *?Let?s go guys.?* The crews left their current residences and followed the arrows around the city. Some getting lost and ending up back where they started. Hoping they would get to the starting location on time.

?AH! It seems everyone has arrived!!!? The mayor stood on a large stage next to an incredibly massive lake. ?This is Gral like! Named after our founder!? fireworks shot from his hat and somehow a small banner came out as well. ?ONLY THREE OF OUR CITIZENS MADE IT THIS YEAR!!!!! BUT THAT?S GOOD ENOUGH!!? He pointed at Marcks, Zander and Falco. Zander is a man of massive build and stands 6'2 with a shaved head and white tank top.

Falco is a tall, skinny man with falcon like hair and a rather large nose. He wears a nice blue suit with a red rose in the front suit pocket. ?Before we begin the events! I?ll have you all... PUT YOUR NAME IN MY HAT!!!? he tossed the hat down to all the crews. *?Put your name in a ha-?* before anyone could complain the mayor grabbed the hat and put it back on his head. ?THANK YOU FOR PUTTING YOUR NAMES IN THE HAT!!?

Everyone sweatdropped, no one even had a piece of paper to write on. How could they have put their names in the hat. ?Before I begin! Let me explain the rules of this years games!!! THERE ARE NONE!!? he cheered. ?And before you go thinking this a solo trip or a team battle. YOU?RE RIGHT! TEAMS ARE THE THING THIS YEAR!!!? Falco and Zander scoffed. ?I call Paegun!? Joseph shouted.

?No my lad!! I pick the teams! From... MY HAT!!!? he took his hat off and reached inside. ?The first team is....? Everyone leaned in and whispered to their crews. Completely confused as to how he got the names in the hat.?Shin,Led,Jason And Cornelia!? The mayor shouts. ?Please go and stand over there. Next to each other." He then began reaching into his hat again and continued calling out names.

?Now the teams are as follows!!? he shouts once again.?Team 1: Shin,Led,Jason And Cornelia. Team 2 Rex, Me, Paegun and Tatsu. Team 3 James, Sooyoung, Peter Plum and Alph. Team 4 Belle, Annie, Eve and Joseph. Team 5 Bolt, Eric,Marcks and Dread. And finally,Team 6 Grim, Jacob, Falco and Zander? Everyone looked at each other. *?WHAT THE HELL!? YOU ARE COMPETING!??* they all shouted.

*?THE MAYOR ALWAYS COMPETES!!!?* He stood proudly. ?Our announcer will be none other then the famous songstress Amanda Hugankis!? A women resembling a very ugly man stood next to the mayor. *?THAT?S A WOMEN!?? *the crowd all fell back in disbelief. ?I shall explain the rules for the first game.? She had an incredibly sweet, soft and gentle voice. *?THAT VOICE DOESN?T MATCH AT ALL!!!?*

?The first game, Is King of the hill.? Amanda pointed to the lake. * ?THAT?S NOT A HILL!!!?* Everyone shouted. ?The team to stay on the longest, or have a member still standing on the hill at the end of event is the winner. There are no rules, weapons and devils fruits are allowed.? Everyone stood in disbelief as to how the hell they would be king of a body of water. ?Right!!! BRING OUT THE WHISTLE!!!? the mayor shouted.

Four men carried out massive box, decorated with fine jewels and gold. "OPEN THE BOX AND REMOVE THE WHISTLE!!!" The men struggled to open the lid.* "What's inside?"* Everyone seemed in awe. "I bet its worth a pretty penny." Annie had a devilish grin on her face. As the lid opened, inside was... a very tiny slide whistle. *"WHAT THE HELL!?"  *the mayor took up the whistle and gave it a blow.

Soon, the water in the lake began to rise. Revealing, "THE KORDO ISLANDS MOST PRIZED TURTLE!! GRAZAL!" The creatures shell took up the entire lake and its head rested gently on the ground. "This will be the hill you must conquer." Amanda held her hand out towards the turtle. "Teams. On your mark, get set. Go."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie calls out at Shin who's assembled with another group of Pirates, "I'M GONNA KICK YOUR ASS FELLA!!" and she sticks her tongue out at him. 

She looks up at Eve who towers over her and she whistles in awe, "Damn, you're like some kinda Amazon huh..." 

Annie loads a canister into her triple barreled rifle and points at the ground, "Grab onto me..." 

*"What?"* they reply in unison. 

Annie ignores them and grabs a hold of their clothes (since Eve has barely any clothes on she just grabs ahold of her bikini top) with one hand and aims with the other hand,* "AIRBURST BUBBLE!"*

Suddenly a gust of air jets outwards and flings them into the sky right over the turtle. They land on the top of the turtles hard shell with a tremendous impact. 

"Sorry I gotta work on that landing...but at least we made it to the top," she mutters as she gets to her feet. 

Down below, their competition begin climbing upwards ready for proverbial war.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

Joseph brushed himself off. ?My way was cooler.? He looked depressed, he really wanted to use his net cannon travel attack. ?But I guess now is the time for fun.? he pointed his hands downward. ?CANNON BALL EXPEL!? A few black orbs left his hand. ?Did... you just... shoot a cannonball.. From your hand...? Annie was both shocked and awed at the thought of firing cannonballs from her own hands.

?Heh, Like I?d fall for that.? Bolt was running up the side of the turtle. ?WALLFLOWER WHIP!? he spun his legs and kicked the cannonball away.?Get out of my way pirate.? Eric wrapped Bolts leg in a chain and threw him down. ?HEY WE?RE ON THE SAME TEAM BASTARD!? he stabbed his sai into the turtles shell to stop himself from falling. ?Heh, a free for all huh?? Dread quickly ran up to Eric and smacked him down.

?Bastard!? Eric fired a chain and wrapped it around Dread?s Nagitana. Jason was on his own, running upward at an incredible rate. ?Wooo.? Annie whistled. ?That? boy has some speed going.? She took out a pistol and began to aim. ?No.? Joseph put his hand on her shoulder. ?He?s mine.? A great flame erupted from his body. ?Oook...? She slowly backed away. ?COME MY BROTHER!!? Joseph took out a sword.

?I?ll have your head!? Jason shouted back, Jumping high into the air. ?We?ll see!? CLANG! The two clash as Jason?s mask shatters. ?They always like this?? Annie looks over to Eve and Belle. *?Basically.*? they both said at the same time. ?COME MEN!!? the mayor was slowly climbing up the shell. ?Right, I be havin a bit of a different plan.? Rex commented. Revealing he had many strings in hand. *?We climb!!!? *

?Taking things slow is best.? Grim walked up and slowly climbed the shell. ?Yes, sometimes it is.? Jacob followed and slowly climbed himself. ?Pff. Fools. Quick is the only way to win.? Zander charged upward. ?I wont lose a second time!? Falco followed behind.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

Marcks looked around at all the chaos that was going on he was in shock,he quickly shook his head being a pirate will be worse then this if I can't over come this I will never make it."heh heh heh I am lucky no one seems to be paying much attention to me"he thought to himself as he put his hand into his back pack and pulled out a wrapped up net "HA HA HA I will show you all how a real champion fights"he yelled as he looked around quickly and then tossed the net at the person closest to him and then took off running up the shell.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

Dread was hit with a net. “Damn it.” he fell downward taking Eric with him. “I’m not going to be disqualified!” Eric shouts, releasing the chain. “Crap.” Dread cuts himself free and stabs the blade into the turtles shell, stopping himself. “This is going to be a long day.” He pulled himself up and looked towards the top of the shell, Then he looked down and saw his captain. “I’ll clear a path for you captain!” he shouted.

“A loyal boy to the end.” Grim smirked. “Teams were pretty useless with this bunch weren’t they?” Jacob laughed. “IT’S TO ADD TO THE FUN OF THE GAMES!!!” Rex was climbing upwards with the mayor hanging down from a bunch of strings tied to their waists.  “HAHAHA THIS IS FUN!!” Paegun was being carried upward by Tatsu, currently in hybrid point. “Guh... heavy...” He struggled to go upward. 

“Oh? We could have flown?” the mayor looked up. “Woulda been nice knowin that before hand.” Grim raised his hand toward Rex. “Dream realm.” The words caught his ears. “Hmm what was da-“ A pink cloud hit his face and he quickly fell to the ground. “Mayor and Rex are eliminated.” Amanda commented. “Guh... bones... crushed...!” the mayor struggled to get out from under Rex.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 15, 2008)

-On the Turtle-

Bolt continued trying to run up the turtle when he noticed Belle running beside him.
Belle: "This is stupid."
Bolt: "If by "stupid" you mean "awesome" then yes, this is the stupidest thing ever."
Belle: "You're an idiot."
Bolt: "But an idiot going to win. OH MY GOD WHATS THAT!"
He points to the side and Belle looks.
Bolt: "Trip!"
He sticks his leg out in front of Belle and she trips and lands flat on her face.
Bolt: "LOLOLOL!"
And he runs off.
Belle: "You will pay for that."

As Bolt got higher and higher on the "hill", the crowd started talking amongst themselves.
Man: "Thats the hero!"
Man2: "The hero from the butcher store!?"
Woman: "Thats him!  Its got to be!"
Crowd: "HERO! HERO! HERO! HERO!"
Bolt turns around and looks at the crowd, confused.
Crowd: "HE LOOKED AT US!"
And they began cheering and screaming ever louder.
Bolt: "My fans!"
He began striking various poses.
Bolt: "Don't worry everyone!  You're hero will win this for you!"
Belle: "Now Eve!
Bolt: "Eh!?"

Eve and Belle had snuck up towards Bolt to make their attack.
Eve: "Your extitence is a burden to everyone and everything around you."
Bolt falls onto his knees, sobbing.
Bolt: "Why?..... Why?....."
Belle: "Take this!
She then kicks Bolt in the jaw, sending him flying back, and off the turtle.
"Bolt is eliminated."
The crowed began booing Belle and Eve's actions.
Eve: "You are all idiotic and stupid people."
Crowd: "Ouch..... words hurt so much....."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

?DOREREREREREREREME!? Rex slapped Bolt?s back. ?That was a nice fall you too there lad!? he smiled. ?Shut up. Least I didn?t fall asleep.? Bolt turned away angry. ?Right, least I got a good nap in.? The mayor, currently in a full body cast, Cheered the rest of the contestants on. ?YES! THE GAMES ARE TRULY WONDERFUL THIS YEAR!!!!? tears flowed from his eyes like waterfalls. *?....?*

?Ah. Another falls.? Grim continues his steady climb. ?Yes, It seems we may win this one.? Jacob was excited over the idea. ?FOR CAPTAIN!!? Dread jumped and launched an attack at Eric. ?Not on your life!? A chain shot out, knocking him down to the ground. ?Dread is eliminated.? Grim shrugged. ?Poor kid.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie sees Grim and fires her revolvers at him, *"GEL ROUND!"* she exclaims. Two cartridges explode in front of Grim enveloping him in a thick gelatinous material that expands all over his body up to the neck and it slowly starts to creep upwards.

She looks up at Paegun hanging off of Tatsu and fires at the Marine, *"FOAM ROUND!"* she exclaims.

A ball of white foam hits Paegun, wrapping around his body and hardening into solid and dense foam. The foam adds upwards of 200 extra pound to Paeguns weight and Tatsu starts to sink suddenly, "SORRY TATSU!" Annie hollers. 

Suddenly Led appears behind Annie and kicks her in the back, she goes sliding off the top but reaches into her belt and stabs downward with a small combat knife. Annie holds on with one arm. Led looms over her, "Hehe sorry Annie," he says mischievously. 

Annie uses her free hand to aim at Led. He laughs when he sees the revolver, "You know bullets don't hurt me..." he says. 

She grins at Led, "These ain't just bullets...*VINE ROUND!*" she exclaims and fires at Led. A ball of tightly wound leather cords explodes around Led and wraps around him tightly. He tries to free himself but before he can move Annie reaches up her hand and grabs Led's right ankle and tosses him over. 

Led goes hurtling to the bottom."Led is eliminated."

Annie sighs only about several dozen more to go she thinks...


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

"Hey drop me on top of that chick!" Tatsu let's go of Paegun and sends him falling towards Annie. "Sorry Annie." He turned back to normal and fell down on top of the Turtle's shell. "You going to be all right captain?" Jacob looked over at Grim. "I'll be fine here." Grim smirks. He was now STUCK to the turtle shell.

"Right, Good luck." Jacob stood up and charged forward. "OUT OF MY WAY! DRAGON FORM!" He jumped into the air, spun and slamed his fist into Falco. "Tiger form!" Jacob got down on all fours, charged toward Zander, stood up, clasped his hands together and knocked the man down. "Flaco and Zander are eliminated."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Paegun drops onto Annie's back, "Ooooooph, that's heavy!!" she bellows. 

Paegun grins as he lays on Annie encased in a huge ball of dense foam, "I'm feeling pretty secure right now."

Annie shrugs, "A rolling stone gathers no moss," she mutters at him.

"Come again?" asks Paegun. 

"THIS!" Annie exclaims and she arches her back up suddenly. Paegun goes rolling away down the turtle shell and bounces downward like a rubber ball. 

"Paegun is eliminated."

Annie rubs her aching back and gets to her feet, "Stupid foam..." She looks around in all directions for another target.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

"Bolt, Paegun, Falco, Led, Zander, Dread, Rex and the mayor are all currently eliminated. The players still in the game are,Shin,Jason,Cornelia,Tatsu.James, Sooyoung, Peter Plum, Alph,Belle, Annie, Eve, Joseph, Eric,Marcks, Grim and Jacob"

 Jason and Joseph were still battling it out. ?Hey.? They were both currently forcing the others blade back. ?Yeah.? Joseph looked at his little brother. ?We could easily dominate these games if we work together right?? Joseph nodded. ?That would be the outcome if we worked together, yes.? They both stopped fighting for a second. ?Then, how about we work together for now.?

Joseph grinned and held out his hand. ?Let?s go little brother.? Jason nodded. ?Right! Who first?? they both looked over at Belle. ?I think I have some payback for her. You?? Jason nodded to his brother. ?Yeah, I say we get her back.? The two brothers broke and ran towards Belle. ?Not so fast!? she fired a shot towards them. ?I?ve got it!? Jason put on a speed mask and cut the arrow down.

?Crap.? Belle began firing more arrows, an Angels barrage, a flare. Anything she could think of. ?Ogre sword style.? Joseph jumped up. ?OGRE TORNADO!? He quickly spun and knocked away the arrows. ?Crap.? Jason put a strength mask on and hit her gut, sending her off the turtle towards the ground. *?Next target!? *The brothers turned towards Annie. ?I?ll help you~? Eve ran towards Jason.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

Marcks saw that they were targeting Annie and he pulled out his Pellet Gun he knew he wasn't the best but hell he could try something.He ran towards Annie and slide on his knees with a smile on his face stopping right beside her."Hey there Annie what do you say we work together come on for are beautiful future together"he smiled as he looked at the two and started to Fire off Stone Pellet's at Jason and Joseph firing one at a time moving back and forth between the two.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 15, 2008)

Marcks shot down at Joseph and Jason from above.

James: You! 
He points out Marcks, who stops and looks down at James.
James: You dare call yourself a pirate when you fight from the safety of up there!
Marcks: You really thought I was a pirate! That's so cool!
Eric turns around from his higher point on the turtle.
Eric: Pirate? Chain Bullet! You were a pirate? I never would have guessed, but now I can't let you win. 

He wraps the chain around Marcks, who slips on the turtle and begins to fall, but he grabs onto the chain. This forces Eric to fall but he catches himself by hooking his chain into the side of the turtle.
Eric: No, I'm helping a pirate now...damn.
Marcks his smacking into the side of the turtle, trapped by the chain.
Marcks: You're not really helping much!

James: That's more like it! Keep fighting, like a true Pirate!

Tatsu continued to fly in Hybrid Point, without having to carry anyone now, it was much easier to get higher up on the turtle.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

“Heh, Gotta do better then that!” Joseph’s blade disappeared and he took out two pistols. “Pocket pocket fruit. I have infinite storage space!” Jason blocked the bullets. “Mask mask fruit. I can create masks to-“ He saw the others interrupt and the brothers looked at each other. “Yeah kinda pointless to explain now isn’t it?” Joseph laughed. “Seems so.” They turned their gazed back on Annie. *“James, you're on our side!”* they both pointed at him. "Don't forget me~" Eve grabbed Jason's arm.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 15, 2008)

OC jumped off of the _Infinite Injustice._ He ran towards the sound of the games.  The streets were empty, the people obviously at the games. OC ran towards the lake, where all of the noise was coming from.  He was about to enter when he was stopped by a man in a suit.  "Are you here for the games, my good gentleman?" "Yes.  I will would like to be a contestant." "Good sir, I am afraid the games have already begun.  However, the mayor has a task in mind for you." "Which is?" "I will tell you for 5,000 beli." "I'm not here to play games. I-" "But my good sir, you are here to play games!"  OC grabbed the man by the throat and lifted him up in the air. "The mayor's task?" The man hurriedly whispered something into OC's ear.  OC nodded and tossed the man aside before heading off to the race course.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

"Yeah fire away fella!" Annie exclaims and she loads her revolvers quickly while on the run. 

She aims her left revolver and fires a barrage of bullets at Eve, Joseph, and Jason, but she only aims at their feet to keep them off balance. Then with her right revolver she fires a cartridge at them, "SUNSHINE ROUND!" At the last second she grabs Marcks and covers his eyes and her own.

A huge burst of blinding white light explodes in front of the opposition, enough to blind anyone who looks at the ball of light. After the light fades Annie looks at Marcks, "Throw your net at them!" she exclaims. 

Marcks nods, "SUPER NET ATTACK!" he spins around and hurls the net at Joseph, Jason, and Eve.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

The mayor brushed himself off. "Right, losers you are all to report to the starting line!" the mayor motioned for everyone to follow him. "Huh? this events still going on." Bolt pointed up. "Besides, the flier said ONE event a day for the first five days." The mayor scratched his head. "It did? hmm. WELL I CHANGED IT!!" he looked pleased.

"Come on! Second event is a race around the island!" The "Losers" all looked at him with blank faces. *"HOW CAN WE BE IN CONDITION TO RUN THAT FAR!?"* They were about to mob the mayor. "AH! COME ON! THERE IS ONLY TWO EVENTS TODAY!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!!" he broke out of the cast and took off running. "Rex." Bolt looked over at his crewmate. "Aye lad?" He looked at Bolt. "Is it wrong to kill him?"

Edit-

"SMOKEBOMB EXPEL!" Joseph fired a smokebombl in front of the group, creating a large puff of smoke. "FIRE WALL!" Jason began to spin around wildly. from the smoke came a small pillar of fire. "You shouldn't announce your attacks so soon before using them." Jason had been wise enough to close his eyes. "Hey where are you!?" Joseph relied on dumb luck...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie puts her goggles over her eyes and smirks, "Cool off ya Masked weirdo!" she shouts at Joseph, and she fires at the wall of flame, *"SUBZERO ROUND!"* an explosion of rapidly cold air buffets outward and eats up the fiery pillar of flame until it becomes a solid frozen structure. The light reflects off of the ice in beautiful prisms and rainbows.

"Oooh that's pretty..." Annie says.

Suddenly Eve appears out of nowhere and stabs at Annie with her spear. Annie barely ducks down and rolls away. "Hey we ain't using killing attacks you she hulk glamazon!" Annie exclaims at her.

Marcks appears beside her and fires at Eve in support.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

While firing at Eve he does a roll and gets right in her face "HA Ha take this Super Shot:Exploding Pellet!" the attack hitting point blank causes her to stumble backwards and start to slip down the turtle shell.Marcks then moves back a little as he rapid fires Stone Pellets at Eve.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

Annie supports Marcks and siezes on his attacks. She charges forward and leaps over his pellet shots and dropkicks Eve in the face, sending her tumbling backward even further. Annie jumps back behind her crewmate. 

"Good job Marcks!" she exclaims and she takes aim behind him for any counterattacks.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

"EVE! IF YOU WIN I'LL GO OUT WITH YOU!" Jason shouted towards the girl. "A.. date..." a fire was lit inside Eve's heart and quickly busted fourth in a great explosion. "Die." The words rang with a demonic tone as she spun her spear and began to block her attackers shots.

Jason quickly re-bandaged his hands. "Hey, that's a double edged sword isn't it?" Joseph tried not to laugh. "Shut it." Jay kicked the sword, cracking the flame mask he put on it. "We'll need a good combo attack. she seems to have reinforcements." Joseph and Jason then look at each other and disappear from every ones sights. "Damn it... people are forgetting I'm here!!!" James yells.

"Not me." Belle waved towards James. "Ah? Belle? when-" WHAM! he was dragged off the the turtle and fell towards the ground. "I wont give up!" he stabs his blades into the turtle and stops himself from falling. "EVE! ANNIE IS ON OUR TEAM!"


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

He smiled at her and gave her the thumbs up as he turned to face the direction of Joseph and Jason taking a few steps back to get closer to Annie.He then quickly points his Pellet gun at them "Super Shot: Stone Pellet" he yells as he fires the attack at Joseph.When he uses his sword to block Marcks smirks and the Pellet burst into a cloud of pepper enveloping the other of them."my tricks can be alot of fun"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

What he thought was Joseph and Jason were fake dolls Joseph had stored in his pockets. "..." Jason gave him a strange look from their hiding spot. "What? a man has to have his training dummies." Joseph looked away slightly embarrassed. "I want to know how it moved." Jason commented. "Panty pullies!!" Jason facepalmed. "Where did you even-" There was a great killing aura behind them.

"So... you are the thief!?" Sooyoung had found them. "..." Jason took off running back to battle. "GOOD IDEA!" Joseph followed behind him. "GET BACK HERE YOUR PERVERT!!!!!!!!" "Joseph has been eliminated."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2008)

While Marcks fires away beside her Annie sees a fellow with an open book and for some reason he's reading it intensely, "Class dismissed!" Annie exclaims and as she fires at him, "SUCKER PUNCH SPECIAL!" 

A round shell transforms into a red boxing glove right in his face. He doesn't notice it apparently because he looks up at the last second with a shocked expression.

*WHAM!*

A the same time, Marcks takes aim at the woman standing next to him, "SUPER SHOT: EXPLODING PELLET!" The pellet explodes in front of her midsection and sends her flying down as well. 

The glove hits him in the face and he tumbles over. "Peter and Cornelia are eliminated."

Annie and Marcks laugh and high five, "They can't beat the incredible sniping duo!" shouts Annie. 

"OI ANNIE WATCH OUT!" yells Marcks.

A seemingly possessed Eve grabs Annie from behind and tosses her into the air, over the side. Annie keeps her head as she falls and moves her hands lightning quick, grabbing at her rifle, "*GRAPPLE ROUND!*" A hook fires out and embeds itself into the turtle's shell. Annie's feet dangle only a couple of feet from the bottom. 

"What a revoltin' development..." she mutters.

The enraged and possessed Eve now turns on Marcks. For her this is now a battle of love.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 15, 2008)

Marcks is shocked at what happened to Annie and gets a very angry look on his face.He quickly lifts his pellet gun and fires at Eve "Super Shot: Pepper Pellet" as the pellet is about to make contact it explodes into a cloud of Pepper causing Eve's eyes to water and her to start sneezing.

Marcks runs and slides under the cloud to the spot that the grappling hook attached to and slowly starts to pull Annie up."Here we go!" he says in a struggling voice.Sweat slowly running down his cheeks.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2008)

"Shin,Jason,Tatsu,James, Sooyoung,Alph,Belle, Annie, Eve,Eric,Marcks, Grim and Jacob are still in the game."  Some where on the shell, Eric, Jacob and Shin are all stareing eachother down. "Heh, This will be an interesting match up." Shin smirked. "It will indeed, Should we take the Marine down fiirst?" Jacob grinned. Tatsu remained safe above the turthe. 

"DAMN IT! I TOLD YOU I WONT LOSE!" James got back up on top of the turtle. "Hey, James you're my team mate now." James turned his head. "Eh? Re-" WHAM! Jason punched him and sent him falling down. "James is eliminated." Jason waved to him. "Sorry!" James grumbled and was taken to the race track. 

"Ah? you're the girl from before." Sooyoung waved to Belle. "Yeah, Hey how about you and me double team Jay?" Soo smirked. "Why not sounds fun." If it were any other man, he proably would have had dirty thoughts about that. "Sorry, I've got one speed mask left today and i'll need it later."

Eve stood over Marcks looking incredibly pissed. "Uh.. oh.." CRACK WHAM BAFF! OTHER SOUND EFFECTS THAT EQAUTE TO HITTING SOMEONE! Marcks was left in a battered and bruised state.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie sees Marcks trying to pull with all of his might and then Eve's hand darts out and grabs him. Then come the wicked sounds of punches and Annie knows they're not coming from Marcks. 

"HOLD ON FELLA!" she shouts and she presses the trigger of her rifle. The zip line starts moving and sends Annie flying upwards. As she reaches the embedded grapple hook, she presses the trigger again, releasing the chord and she leaps off of the hook and into the air. 

Annie spins around and kicks Eve in the midsection but the woman slides backwards only a little and shows no pain whatsoever. "Damn! This chick is amped up!" Annie helps up Marcks and smiles at him, "Thanks that was brave of you, stupid but brave..."

_Meanwhile..._
Alph just stands around staring at all the action, "What do I do now?" he wonders. 

"HEY ALPH THIS CRAZY CHICK IS A WORLD GOVERMENT SPY!!!" shouts Annie, pointing at Eve. 

Alph's face goes from serene to pure intensity and he blasts at Eve with his miniature cannons. At the same time Annie and Marcks fire at Eve from the other side.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

?THAT?S GOING TOO FAR ANNIE!!!? Belle shouts. ?........? Sooyoungs hands start to shake. CRACK! The women is knocked away and falls from the turtle. ?Sooyoung is eliminated.? Belle quickly turns around. ?Ja...Jason!?? He walked passed Belle. ?They?ve gone too far.? He commented. ?Hey! I agree but-? He kept walking. ?D..damn it!? Eve jumped away from the blasts, but not without a few scratches. 

?Ah, Hurting ones Nakama is truly a thing to be angry about.? Grim was standing right behind Marcks. ?Huh?? His head was suddenly engulfed in a pink cloud and he passed out. ?Sleep tight.? He spoke gently. ?Hey big guy, how?d you get out of my gel?? Grim flicked his arm, showing a blade. ?You only need a little wiggle room.? Ba-dum-bum.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

He stands up a little woozey now as he rubs his head the smoke rising from his bumps."Heh heh Brave no the less" he said smiling wide.As fired off Explosive Pellets he looked around trying to survey the situation and get a good footing on what was going on.

He turned around slowly to see a pink cloud cover his head.That was the last thing he heard as he hit the ground snoring.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Alph chases Eve, firing his cannons at her while on the run. He raises his right arm at her and takes aim. Suddenly his fist, attached to a chain, rockets out at Eve and grabs her tightly around the midsection. Eve struggles to let go but Alph's strength is superior. The chain attached to his fist pulls backwards and the Android starts to rein her in.

Annie darts her hands forward and grabs Marcks and she leaps backwards while trying to create some space from the range of his powers. 

She looks down at Marcks who seems to be sleeping quietly, "If you hurt him I gonna have to take it personally fella..." she says grimly, no pun intended.

"Relax, I'm sure he's having a very pleasant dream right now," replies Grim.

Suddenly an idea hits Annie and she reaches into Marcks backpack but Grim does not afford her the time and stabs at her. Annie sidesteps and strikes at Grim in the back of his head with her gun but he ducks and slashes outward drawing blood from Annie's arms. 

"GEL ROUND!" Annie exclaims and the shell fires at Grim. "That won't work on me twice..." replies Grim and he leaps out of the way but instead of exploding into goop the shell spins into dozens of vines just like the ones that she hit Led with. 

The vines extend around Grim and Annie hopes they can take hold long. She seizes the distraction and runs towards Marcks, "Here fella maybe this will wake you up!" 

Annie forces one of Marcks' pepper pellets, which she managed to grab out of Marcks pack just before Grim attacked her, and rams it into his mouth.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

His eyes pop open tears running down them as he jumps up quickly his head flying into Grim's lower Jaw."Oh my god! it burns this pepper is hot ugh!" he says sticking his tongue out his eyes very watery.He then turns to look at Annie "what happened last thing I remember I was helping you out I saw a pink cloud and that's all"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

"Interesting." Grim comments and smirks. "But i don't need to be free for my powers to work." He took a deep breath then exhaled a large rainbow cloud. "I hope you enjoy your deepest fantasy." He comments as it engulfs the two. WHAM! "STRENGTH MASK!" Jason knocked Alph down and broke the chain holding Eve. 

Tatsu continued to fly above everyone. "See, This is where flying comes in-" A chain wrapped around his leg. "Jacob, Shin eliminated." Eric was holding onto Tatsu with a blank face. "Come down here damn pirate."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks sees Grim getting ready to use his ability so he quickly grabs his backpack and sticks it over his and Annie's head to try and hide them from the ability.In the process Marcks pulls out the metal sheet from his back pack and uses it to hide them.The metal sheet shows the reflection of the turtle shell so it looks like it is just part of the shell."This is my special attack" he whispers to her inside the backpack.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grim cuts himself free and blinks for a moment. "He's... he's kidding with this.. i hope.. He has a worse sens of humor then Dread if so." He sighed and started to walk off. "The cloud will hang around for a while, so  i would get Cozy." He made his way towards Belle. "Sorry miss." She looked up at him. "Wha-" A pink cloud engulfed her head and she fell down to the bottom. "BELLE ELIMINATED!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie nods at Marcks but she thinks about Grim's words, _"I hope you enjoy your deepest fantasy."_ 

She looks at Marcks and smiles, "Sorry fella but you're gonna have to be the hero today." and she hands him a black cartridge from her revolver.

"This is for my Airburst bubble, it can generate a shockwave big enough to blow away everyone on this turtle, the only drawback is that it'll blow away you to. Anyhow I'm sure that a smart kid like you will figure something out, good luck." 

Annie turns around and ducks under. 

"Oi Annie what are you doing!?" asks Marcks in a confused voice. 

"I just wanna go home for a little while..." replies Annie and she walks right into the cloud, falling deep asleep. 

_In Annie's fantasy..._
A different Annie, the Annie who would've been if things had been different, sits at a picnic, laughing, with her parents and little brother. At this moment she feels happier then she's ever felt and secretly hopes that she doesn't wake up.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks stands up and slowly moves to the side dragging the metal sheet with him.He uses the metal sheet as a mirror so he can see when he is out of the cloud.Once he is out of the cloud he puts the sheet back into his backpack and puts it back on normally.He then looks at the cartridge in his hand."hmm a way to use this without getting knocked off myself" he thought to himself.Then he suddenly gets an idea he quickly begins running to the furthest he can get to the side without falling,he then pulls the metal sheet back out of the backpack.He looks around a little and then tosses the cartridge up to the top "Take this! Super Shot:Explosive Pellet!" he yells as the pellet flies towards the cartridge.

Marcks slides down the side of the shell using the sheet he stabs it into the side of hte shell and lays down flat on it.The pellet hits the cartridge making it explode and sends out a shock wave hitting everyone left on top.The wave barley goes over his body and he sits up quickly glancing around."huh did it work?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

"An interesting girl. to wish to see her fantasy so badly." Grim smiled, a real smile. "I would enjoy having a drink with her greatly." WHAM! he hit the ground, "Grim eliminated, Eric eliminated, Tatsu eliminated, Annie, Eliminated, Alph, Eliminated." Jason and Eve were quickly falling to the ground. "S...sorry.." Eve had tears in her eyes.

"Don't be, Just... hold on tight." he commented grabbing his chest. "What-" Suddenly Eve flew out of his arms. "This is going to hurt." He thought to himself... "why did i use my only hawk mask." WHAM! "Jason, Eliminated." Eve looked down at the turtle, somehow she had gone really high above the shell. "Damn..." WHAM! she hit the top and bits of wood crumbled from her face.

"Competitors still in the game are, Eve and Marcks."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks turned around and noticed that someone was still on top."oh no this is crazy that girl is a freaking tank" he said slowly.He stood up and reached into his backpack pulling the tone dial out and holding it up in the air."Hey you! this is my secret weapon an even bigger explosion then before! If you wanna survive you better surrender" he said as he looked at him."Oh my god please let this work please let this work"he said to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Eve looked at Marcks with near dead eyes. "I... am a masochist." She said in plain, simple words. "THIS CHICK IS NUTZ!!!" screamed his inner voice. Down on the ground floor, most of the men had incredibly confused reactions. "So.. she.. she likes pain...?" They all looked at eachother. "What the hell is wrong with her." 

"urgh...." Jason was in a human shaped crater. "I guess the mask worked... It took me so long to figure out what it did..." During the week, Eve had been bugging Jason to go out with her. After a while he couldn't take it anymore and suddenly. POP! a hawk mask came out of his chest. "Huh.. what's this?" He put the mask on.

But, it always broke after a few seconds. He couldn't never figure out what it did. Untill... "CRAP!" Eve chased Jason to the top of the Hotel. "I want to be alone. Ever since i met Grim i can't simply ignore her..." The door behind him slammed open and in a state of shock he jumped off the foor. "OH CRAP!!!" 

He tried all the masks he could think of while falling except for the Hawk mask. And when he put it on. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!" He shot straight up into the air and ended up falling into the pool. "That mask... is very scary...." Flight Mask. Total time length, 5 seconds.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

"oh well then EAT THIS!" he yelled as he moved his arm back to toss the Tone Dial.As he did this he lost his footing "Oh no this sucks I got so far"he slipped off of the sheet.It looked as if he fell off but he actually grabbed the end and was hanging underneath it."oh man lets hope she thinks I fell off and just leaves this chick is really scaring me"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Eve sat down and held her spear in her arms. "The announcer has yet to say Eliminated. You rotten pile of seaking flesh. Return to your home in the depths of the great sea kings bowels and rid the world of your stupidity and ugliness." Eve kept a cold stare at the shell.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

He swallowed hard as he looked around."jeez I don't know how long I can hold out upper body strength was never my thing" he thought to him self as he looked around."come on you crazy women you should just like get off the shell"he thought to himself once more as he felt his grip slipping.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Eve continued to sit down looking over towards the edge. "It would be easier if you just came back up and let me destroy you with my hands. Wouldn't it?" She didn't bother moving and she has the determination to continue sitting where she is. "I'LL GO OUT WITH JASON IF IT KILLS ME!!!!!!!!!!" Her inner voice screamed and a great wall of flame erupted from her body.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

"damn this sucks I can't hold out I think this is it."he thought to himself."inless" he said quietly.He started to move his body getting the metal sheet to start to move up and down.He kept doing it in till he was able to launch himself.He went into the air "Oh dear god please let this end it"he said as he pointed the pellet gun at her."Super Shot:Explosive Pellet!"he yelled as he fired off his attack.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Eve struggled to get up and tried to run as the Pellet exploded behind her. "Damn it." she was nearly blown off the shell. "STAB!" She stabbed the spear into side of the turtles shell. "I made it." She sighed. the ground seemed to be pretty close to her now. "I'm not going to give up just yet." She looked for Jason. "I'll go out with you if you win!!!" the words still echo in her mind.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

He landed on the shell and lost his footing his face slamming into the shell.He stood up slowly rubbing his face."damn that wasn't a very graceful landing" he looked at her with a determined look on his face "Annie left this up to me I can't lose here" he said as he fire off his pellet gun "Super Shot: Stone Pellet" he yelled he was hoping she would block it because it was a pepper pellet in disguise.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Eve removed her spear from the turtles shell and charged upward. ?Super Shot: Stone Pellet" The pellet flew towards Eve. It almost seemed as If it was happening in slow motion. ?Come on.. Block block block block!? Marcks thought to himself. The pellet was coming closer and closer. ?Block! Block! Block!!!!!"

POOF!!!! Eve didn?t block it. She had continued running forward and the pellet hit her shoulder.?I CAN?T GIVE UP!? The she ran out of the cloud. The pepper getting in her eyes and causing them to water up. ?WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THIS CHICK!?!?!?!?!?!??


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

He shook his head quickly to gain composure as he ran towards her,he was getting closer and closer and when he was almost in the range of her spear and slide.He slide right between her legs and then turned around to face her getting on one knee he fired at her "Super Shot:Explosive Pellet!"he yelled as he fired the explosive pellet it flying into her back.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

BOOM!!!! "Eve... Eliminated." Eve fell to the ground burned. "King of the Hill has ended. Team five wins the first round." The turtle began to shake and quickly sunk back into the water. "WAAAAAH!!!!" Marcks swam to shore. 

"There will be a brief break before the second event. Team 1: Shin Jason Team 2 Tatsu.  Team 3 Sooyoung, Alph. Team 4 Belle, Annie, Eve
Team 5 Eric,Marcks and Team 6 Grim, Jacob. You will all be allowed a brief break."

Everyone nodded. "Team 1: Cornelia.Team 2 Rex, Mayor, Paegun
Team 3 James, Peter Plum Team 4 Joseph. Team 5 Bolt Dread. Team 6 Falco and Zander will be awaiting you at the next course.Dash around the Island!" She nodded and walked off.

Jason walked over to Eve and picked her up. "I.... lost...." Her eyes swelled with tears. "I'm.. really useless... i can't do anything.. I scare off all the guys i like...." The tears began flowing none stop. "I.. i just wanted-" Jason cut her off.

"So... dinner.. or a picnic...." He forced out. "What...?" Eve looked at him Confused. "The date... dinner.. or a picnic."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks got to shore and tightly grabbed his chest."HOLY CRAP! I freaking won!" he ran over to here Annie was with a big smile on his face."ANNIE I WON I WON!" he jumped in the air.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jason slowly walked over to Marcks, Pulled his fist back and sent the man flying. "Next time I'll remove your organs through your nose." Jason helps Eve walk off. "Hey wait up you two." Belle followed behind. "I'll forgive you even if you did try to beat me up." Belle stuck her tongue out at Jason. 

Grim and Jacob brushed themselves off. "I'll wait for the girl to wake up. I have some questions for her." Jacob waved his captain off. "Just remember, your old and she's young." He laughed to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie yawns and awakens as Marcks dances over her. She sees him dancing around and smirks, "Let me guess you won...congratulations Marcks you're a hero," 

Annie get up and pats him on the back, "Oh what the heck!" she says and she hugs him. 

Suddenly Jason comes out of nowhere and blasts Marcks in the face. 

"What the hell you think you're doing!?" Annie exclaims and she quickly help Marcks up to his feet.

Like a rush of wind, Shin appears in front of Jason with his katana outstretched at his neck, "You don't attack our nakama and get way with it pal, team or no team...." 

Tatsu appears and he begins to transform into his Hybrid point followed closely by Led and Alph. 

"He beat your Amazon bitch fair and square. Now apologize," Shin demands.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

"It's that very matter that has angered him." Grim stepped in. "Had you ever felt love you would understand the boys feelings. Your teammate, like many here. Simply got carried away and used an explosive attack on a women wearing nearly no clothing. Not a very wise thing to do now is it?" 

Grim raised his hands. "Put your weapons away. You kids are far too impatient." Jason looked over to Grim. "He's really a good guy isn't he..." he thought to himself. Belle raised her bow. "It's as Grim said. He went too far, I told you all that."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Shin glares at Jason and slowly draws his sword away from Jason's neck and resheathes it, "I guess that you have a point mister," he replies.

He inclines his head towards Jason slightly, "A misunderstanding..."

Shin turns around and lifts Marcks up off the ground and raises him over his shoulder, "Good job man!! I knew you could do it," he exclaims. 

Tatsu, and Led also run up to congratulate their new nakama. Even though they're not on his team for the competition, the bond of nakama, supersedes all else and his victory is a moral victory for them nonetheless. 

"We're gonna be bigger then the Yonkou!" exclaims Shin loudly. 

"The future greatest Swordsman in the world and the man who's gonna shoot the moon!!" 

With the situation defused, everyone walks away to prepare for the next event. Annie walks towards Grim and bows, "Thank you for what you did," she says.

"Twas nothing, just trying to keep the atmosphere civil is all," he replies casually. 

"No I meant thanks for helping me go home again," and she looks eternally grateful, "You don't know how much I needed that..."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grim put his hand on Annie's head and smiled. "You... remind me of my grandmother." Then he removed his hand and began to walk off. "If you would be so inclined. I'd like to buy you a drink." 

Jason let out a small sigh. "Phew. Was worried there for a moment. I don't have much strength left in me." Belle looked at Eve and Jason. "I should... leave them alone..." she thought.

"So, you two have fun!" Belle laughed nervously. "I don't know what he sees in that women..." Belle quickly ran off as quick as she could. There was no way she was going to be near Eve for another second.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 16, 2008)

Shin, still a bit confused by these crazy games and wondering what the hell he was doing here decided to gather his fellow crembers and they were all together he asked.
"IT looks like all of us are allowed a break."He lit up a cigarette before continueing."How about we grab a bite to eat or get a drink or something."The drink part of his proposition was mostly aimed towards Annie ofcourse.

"Besides we have to celebrate the latest addition to the crew and his recent victory."


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 16, 2008)

-With Bolt and other participants-

The group of people announced were making their way to the destination they were ordered to.  Bolt was paired up with Dread, and he was still unsure of what to think of him.
Bolt: "So, you're dread, eh?"
Dread: "Yes."
Bolt: "Alright, well I'm going to say it outright.  I don't like you.  But, we're on the same team so we have to work together if we want to win this thing.  So follow my lead, and I'll take care of everything."
Dread: "If you think you're up to the task." he coldly responds.
Bolt: "_This guy creeps me out...._" he thinks to himself.

He wanders over and decides to talk to Rex and James.
Bolt: "Hey guys."
Rex: "Hey mate."
James: "Hey."
He crouches over and starts whispering to them.
Bolt: "OK, we're at an advantage in this competition due to our crew's size.  So I say that we 'work together' and maximize our chances of winning.  That way, we-"
James: "Theres no way I'm falling for that trick!"
Bolt: "Eh?"
James: "My team will beat your team!  YOU WON'T WIN!"
Bolt: "No, thats not what I'm trying to sa-"
Rex: "You're a cheeky bastard, you are."
Bolt: *sigh* "I'm not going to even bother with these two....."

At that moment, Joseph jumps in between the Little Tree Pirates.
Joe: "So!  How are my favorite pirate crew doing?"
Bolt: "You again..."
Joe: "Oi!  Is that a way to treat the brother of your captain?  That practically makes us family!"
Bolt: "You are so different to Jay."
Joe: "Hehe, I get that a lot."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 16, 2008)

Led is not tired at all since he lost that one from almost from the start and it was that damn Annie that made him lost.
But the games were not such a big deal in comparison with his ultimate dream.So he was ready and prepared to just continue and anything is gonna happen lets happen.


Jaw sees that he is a bit late from the first game but he heads to sign-up for the next games....What he has in his mind???


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2008)

Ash. Ash, ash, and more ash.That was all Rek saw when the old Froko defeated them all like fodder. All of them would have been dead right now, if it were not for one deciding factor; Rek's powers. "Who's missing?" Rek asked as he stood in one place, his arms extended to the air while a substance that looked like an umbrella covered them from above. "Pierro did not enter the shield. I pray for his safety." Jun told Rek as she held her arms close to her chest. While they were buried in ash, Rek had ordered everyone to give them their clothes. After gathering them up, he held them all together, and created an umbrella of metal using the clothing. 

"Sure is a good thing you guys dress simply." Rek chuckled as he looked at his comrades. Matyr had managed to take off his jacket and shirt, with his chest exposed to all. Cass gave her long dark green cloak to Rek, which proved ideal material for his umbrella. She was now only clad in a skin-tight green tank top and knee-high shorts, her new pistol hanging on her holster. Jun was the least clothed of them all, having easily removed her loose upper robe and her long but high-cut skirt easily."How come you didn't take your clothes off?" Matyr complained. Rek looked at Matyr. "Didn't have the time to strip" He then looked at Jun, wearing only her undergarments. "Not a word, Du Mortis." She said with acid in her tongue.

Back in the cave, Ruru and the others continued with their sparring. The battles ended quickly, and before long, only Ruru and Hilda remained. "We should finish this now, Montague." An injured Hilda taunted a hybrid beetle Ruru. "Agreed. " The two charged, their fists ready to deliver the finishing blow.

"Why do you think I'd tell you where the fountain is!?" Pierro said defiantly to Froko. The old pirate looked at him with malice in his eyes. "Because I know you." Pierro was shocked by Froko's words. "Your father, Ruru Montague and I used to fight a lot in the old days. He always kept beating me." Pierro laughed at him. "Yeah, you have nothing against my dad!" The brown haired lawyer was punched in the gut by Froko. Pierro coughed up blood, but made sure he aimed for Froko's face. "I know everything about him. His crew, his skills... his family." Pierro's face paled. "I know all about Ruru's little daughter, and the bundle of joy she's about to bring to this world. It would be a shame if this bundle of joy died before seeing the world. "Alright. I'll bring you there." Pierro said, defeated.

"Jun, would you please open us a hole through this ash?" He asked the Jade Empire warrior. "As if I had a choice." After asking Cass to force Matyr to close his eyes, and after giving Rek a death gaze, she spun her spear at a speed that surprised Cass. In seconds, the ash had been blown away. Rek smiled as he could finally see outside the ash, even if the first  thing his eyes saw was destruction. The second thing he saw, however, was Jun's fist. "There, we're out of the ash. Now return my robes." Rek returned everyone's clothes to normal and gave it back to them. "How did I do that?" He thought. "I've never fused objects like that before..." He thought. "Hey, Rek!" Cass pointed to a trail of fire leading away from town. "I have a hunch we need to go that way!" Rek nodded to Cass as he ran off to tht direction. "Rek! wait!" Jun hastily followed him close behind, as did Cass and Matyr.

"This is the fountain, eh?" Froko said as he gazed at an underground pool inside a cave. There were 2 tunnels in the cave, one that led back up, and another that led to a different place. "KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! TIME TO DIVE IN!" The old Froko dove into the water. His crew merely stared as the giant of a man that was Froko emerged from the waters, his body far different from the Froko they all knew. "KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! TIME TO TEST OUT THE POWER OF MY YOUTH!" Back in Radfol, Rek was busy dialing on his dendenmushi. "You think you're so tough, old man? We'll see about that soon." In marine base G12, the commodore in charge recieved a call from the base's silver dendenmushi, connected directly to Marieoja. "Hello, who is this?" The commodore asked. After hearing the voice in the dendenmushi, his eyes widened. "L-lord Rek! Yes...we're thankful for the 100 million berri... yes, we'll send our best ships to Radfol immiediately. Understood, milord."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

He smiled at shin as he nodded to the idea of refreshments."that good if we get some food I can restock on my supplies.I used alot of gun powder in the match and I am low an ammunition" he turned to look at Grim "I have a feeling that guy us gonna be trouble for me later" he thought to himself and then turned back to his crew."ALRIGHT lets celebrate this Hero's victory!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

_The remnants of The Flying Kazu Circus..._
The man in the gray trenchcoat and black suit stands amid the burnt out husk of the former Flying Kazu Circus. The remaining circus employees had managed to extinguish the flames but now the circus is just a floating ruin and without their star attraction they are nothing. 

"So you're saying a blond teenage girl helped a swordsman and this Dragon Man escape?" he asks.

A nervous circus employee nods, "Yes sir, she shot away his bonds and then made a run for it. Some of the guys say they spotted Tatsu, that's the nickname of the Dragon Man, fly onto her boat."

"Was it a small clipper ship....by the name of _The Cutie Pie_? Also do you know what direction they were sailing in?" he asks, grimacing as he says the words cutie pie as if it offends him. 

"Gecko Island is the closest island so that's probably where they sailed to. Come to think of it, yeah it was a small vessel but I have no clue what the name of it was...geez who'd call their boat by that horrible name anyway? "

"A very deranged and confused young lady, that's who," he replies, "Anyhow thank you for your time," the man takes out a wad of cash and slips several bills into the employees front shirt pocket. He slowly walks away to his craft waiting outside. 

_On Kordo Island..._
Annie tries to enjoy the cheerful spirit of her crewmates but there's a horrible feeling that gnaws at the back of her mind. The feeling of the unknown that walks in the darkness towards her slowly.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

"I feel like I'm going to regret this deeply..." Jason was sitting in the grass, atop a blanket. There was a picnic basket in front of him. "Hm~" Eve was humming to herself as she took food from the basket.

Somewhere at the race course- 

"I...i feel a disturbance...." Bolt's hand was pressed just above his eye. "Yes. I feel it too." Joseph looked up into the sky. "My brother actually got a date."

Back at the picnic-

"AAACHO!" Jason rubbed his nose. "Blow~" Eve had a napkin ready. "You are very strange Eve." She pulled back. "Hm?" Jason looked at her. "You are mean, yet kind. tough, yet you cried. I've been ignoring it for a while, but in truth i'm curious." She looked down at sighed. "I like you. you aren't like the other guys i worked for."

She spoke in a soft tone. "You mean the punching you and tying you up?" Jason tilted his head. "No.. when you got that ham.. it wasn't for you..." She looked away. "You saw through that... huh?" Jason rubbed the back of his head. "I'm not good with people." WHAM! Eve pounced on him. "That's why you are my type."


"THE NEXT EVENT BEGINS SOON!!!!!" Jason blinked for a moment. "Do i thank the timing.. or curse it..." Jason thought to myself. "So...close...." Eve screamed inside her head.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks looked around as he heard the announcement"Crap I gotta get some supplies I will meet everyone at the next event" he yelled as he began running as fast as he could towards his place."I guess I should bring a few extra things just in case....heh heh a few of my Top Secret weapons" he laughed a little as he ran full speed.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 16, 2008)

Jaw saw that he could not register now.It was too late for him so he just turned back and walked back at the town.


Led was trying to relax with the other crewmembers, near Shin and seeing Marcks running.Annie was somewhere there too....
Then they all heard the signal to start....
"Ok, lets do it my friend" as he looks at Shin


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jason Eve and Belle walked to the "Start/Finish" Line. "Where is everyone?" Belle tried to find the rest of the teams. "Not sure." Jason looked around too. "Maybe they are just late?" "GUH!?" Belle turned to Eve in a state of complete shock. "SHE DIDN'T SAY SOMETHING MEAN!!!" She pointed at Eve and looked at Jason.

"SHE DIDN'T SAY SOMETHING MEAN!!!" Eve sweatdropped. "Yeah. Screw the nice act." She thought to herself. "Rot in the depths of hell. She cow." WHAM! Belle fell to the ground. "She's.. back to normal..." Jason smirked. "It was kinda funny." he sat down. It wasn't exactly teams they were looking for. But where their teammates were, they did get called here first after all.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie sighs in exasperation when she hears the signal, "I just had a three hundred pound ball of foam fall on my back, some hyped up Amazon chick body slammed me off a giant ass turtle, I've been cut and bruised....and now I gotta run a marathon?"

"This sucks," she mutters but she slowly walks towards the starting line. 

"Hey Shin can you carry me?" she asks, "Hmmm...maybe the big Amazon chick will carry me. I can ride on those broad man sized shoulders of hers and shoot down the competition," she giggles, envisioning the image in her mind.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 16, 2008)

Led has an advantage for the next challenge but he is not sure how good will the others be.
He stands up fast as he runs to take position at the start line.
"So, lets run...."
He tries to find Shin around as they are in the same team.
Maybe there is a way to do a good team work in this one.
More of the teams come there as the time passes.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

"Hey Belle?" Jason looked over to her. "Whats up?" Jason rubbed the back of his head. "I feel bad about attacking you..." WOOOSH!!! there was a burning lake of fire behind Belle. "Oh?" She commented. "Yeah. So here." He handed her his only remaining speed mask. "It will only last a few seconds for you, so make it last." She shook her head.

"No thanks... the last time i used one of those i..." She remembered passing out. "You... bastard...."  WHAM WHAM WHAM!! She was smacking him repeatedly with her bow. "Ow Ow ow! I was trying to help! ow! really!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie walks up to Eve and smirks, the top of her head barely reaches Eve's shoulders. "So yeah...sorry for shooting at you, dropkicking you, and sending a crazy android after you....it was nothin' personal," she says trying to sound friendly but coming across totally awkward.  

"Go teamwork!...hehe," Annie exclaims unconvincingly.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks stopped at the starting line breathing heavily now.He was resting his arms on his knees to try and keep himself up."Damn I felt like I just ran a marathon,just give me 5 minutes to catch my breath come on"he said still out of breath.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Eve looked down at Annie. "Woo. hoo." she made an incredibly sarcastic cheer. "Ah, good to see you all again." Grim waved, with Jacob standing right behind him. "Hey." Sooyoung waved to Belle. "You feel ok?" Jason was currently in front of her, holding his head. "I feel fine." Sooyoung smiled.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 16, 2008)

Shin was smoking a cigarette at the starting line with a bored look on his face, personally he wasn't really interested or enthoustiac about these games.....Afterall he was wasting precious training time while doing so.
But since the rest of the crew are competing he had no choice since he would have to wait for them otherwise.

Well he would give this marathon a serious shot, the training could always be usefull.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

After a while, the teams, or what was left. All assembled at the starting line. "I will now announce the contestants." Amanda was on a massive stage next to the starting line, with large bleachers around her. *"WHERE DID THEY COME FROM!?"*

“Runners: Team 1: Shin Jason Team 2 Tatsu.  Team 3 Sooyoung, Alph. Team 4 Belle, Annie, Eve Team 5 Eric,Marcks and Team 6 Grim, Jacob” Amanda called out. “Huh? What did she mean by runners?” Tatsu looked around. “Stoppers: Team 1: Cornelia Led.Team 2 Rex, Mayor, Paegun Team 3 James, Peter Plum Team 4 Joseph. Team 5 Bolt Dread. Team 6 Falco and Zander.” Everyone was a little confused.

"The rules are as follows. the runners will be running across the border of the island, over the land, the rivers and through the city. The "Stoppers" Will try and stop the runners from reaching the start/finish line." She then waved her hand over the track. "The stoppers also include. The over 40 men who were late to the contest."

"THERE IS OVER 40 PEOPLE TRYING TO STOP US!?" the runners could see some of their teammates further down the track.* "Hehe."* They all had strange looks in their eyes. Some of them carrying weapons given to them by the Mayor. "STOP THEM AT ALL COSTS!!!!" the mayor had a large rocket launcher. *"WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!?"* The runners shout. "On your mark. Get set. GO!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 16, 2008)

Tatsu stood there for a moment, shocked by all of the men he would have to get through as well as all of the other stoppers that he knew were strong from the last contest.

Tatsu: And what the hell! I don't get a teammate while some teams get three??? 
The mayor shrugs.
Mayor: Whiners get disqualified...
He has an evil look.
Tatsu: Uh, never mind, atleast it's one less person to carry. 
He runs forward, leaps and transforms into Hybrid Point. He flies straight at the men, picking up speed and as soon as he gets close enough he transforms into Dragon Point.
Tatsu: Dragon Crash!
He slams into a group of men.

Eric looked at Marcks, still breathing heavily.
Eric: As much as I hate it...I'll need you to finish in order for me to win. So stop crying and start running!
Marcks: Just *pant* Give *pant* me a-
He was cut off by a chain wrapping around him.
Eric: No time, we have to go.
He begins to drag Marcks along the floor as he runs forward.
Marcks: Not again!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 16, 2008)

"Damn, I really hate this crazy island."Shin mumbled to himself as ran off, several younger _stoppers_ had decided on throwing bricks at the samurai to _stop_ him, using his katana he defended himself from the assault while he dashed past them.
As he spotted Alp a little while behind him, he decided to resort to using Annie tricks in this competition.

He let Alph catch up with him and then stayed close behind him.
And as soon as he spotted a handfull of torch swinging and broom wielding mob blocking their path, Shin called out.
"Alph, undercover marine officers right in front of us!"And after Alph unleashed the sonic blast from his modified voice box Shin took advantage of this to use a modified "Lightning impact" attack to blitz forward and hopefully take the lead.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jason turned to shin and placed the speed mask on his face. "Don't fall behind." He took off at great speed. "Ohohohoho! brother you think that i will let you pass me!?" Joseph jumped onto the track. "COME ON!" WHAM! he was sent upward into the air. "Well... that wasn't fun." Sooyoung stepped on Joseph and ran off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie jumps onto Eve's back as if preparing for a piggyback ride, "Giddyup!" she shouts.

"Just what do you think you're doing?" Eve asks in a bored voice. 

Suddenly she flips Annie over her shoulder towards the ground. Annie sits up on the ground and crosses her arms, "No fair," she mumbles. She is about to ask Belle if she will carry her but then both women run off. Annie sighs and gets up in a huff and starts running closely behind them.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 16, 2008)

OC watched as the whistle blew and all of the contestants ran forward.  He scanned the runners and saw Led attempting to one of them.  "That idiot? I'll get rid of him anyways. He can survive bullets. I doubt he can survive this."   OC lobbed a grenade given to him by the mayor at him, when he saw Annie running behind 2 other women.  OC grabbed an assault rifle and opened fire on the two women in front of Annie.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grim and Jacob had yet to even start running. “Slow and steady wins the race?” Jacob looked over at his captain. “No, I’m just tired and I don’t feel much like running.” Jacob nodded. “I’m with you there.” The two men looked over at Amanda “What are the rules for losing?” She looks back at them. “If you leave the course. You lose.” She went back to announcing. “Well, I guess I’ll go back to the hotel.” The two men walk off.

“Grim and Dread Eliminated.” They just shrugged and continued walking. Jason shot into the lead and got a decent distance away from the stoppers at the front lines. "Speed mask came in handy. Shame i used them all." BOOM! "GUAH!" He jumped out of the way of a large explosion. "where!?" BOOM! "BASTARD!!!" James shouts throwing bombs at Jason.

"ISN'T THAT GOING OVERBOARD!?" Belle shouts. "ANGELS BARRAGE!" She fired as many arrows as she could towards the man. "I'm done with this." Eve left the track. "No more bullets for me today." She commented. "DON'T LEAVE ME EVE!" Belle shouted. "Eve, Eliminated."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie sees OC firing at Eve and Belle up ahead with an assault rifle. She quickly unstraps her triple barreled rifle, swinging it around her arms. Eve withdraws suddenly but Annie still readies the trigger. Annie calculates her aim and blasts a shell in front of Eve and Belle, "Smoke Grenade!" Annie yells and the shell explodes into a large plume of smoke that envelops them. 

Up front Belle shouts, "Hey now I can't see!!" 

"Well neither can the maniac with the assault rifle so just run forward lady!" Annie replies as she puts on her brown leather aviator goggles.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

"READY BOYS!!!" The mayor shouted to Rex and Paegun.* "READY MAYOR!"* The three men pulled down goggles over their eyes and helped the mayor stay stable. "FIRE HOOO!!!!" he shot the rocket launcher off into the runners. "SMOKE SCREEN!!" he laughed. "CUT THAT OUT!" WHAM! Sooyoung kicked the mayor and Paegun. 

"Dorerereme!" Rex laughed as she ran off. "Did you get them attached Rex?" Paegun rubbed his cheek. "Oh i did lad." He held up a massive amount of strings. "We'll be having some fun now wont we?" On random parts of the runners were strings. "right..." The mayor had a evil look in his eye. "REMOVE THEIR CLOTHES!!!"


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 16, 2008)

OC dropped the assault rifle and pretended to stumble around coughing.  Unfortunately for Belle, OC had nano-augmented vision allowing to see through the smoke.  As Belle ran forward, OC punched her in the stomach and fired three shots with his stealth pistol after her.  OC then grabbed his crowbar and headed out of the smoke, ready to smash more runners.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks holding his side started running behind Eric.Still breathing heavily "Ok I just gotta push threw the pain" as he ran he saw people running off the track on purpose and such."huh this is ridiculous people are just giving up,even one of are stoppers left.BOLT! you better pick up the pace!" he then saw Shin up ahead of him some "Hey Shin let's make this a contest then,nothing wrong with a little friendly competition"he yelled as he took a deep breath and decided to run threw threw pain,as he picked up the pace he was now running beside Eric."ok then partner let's show them how it's done!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie silently tracks OC in the smoke. When he runs out of the smoke field Annie leaps out as well, flipping over OC's head. Annie rolls across the ground and spins around with her revolvers trained at OC.

"I gotcha fella!" she shouts triumphantly. Suddenly her leather mini jacket and shirt fly off her body, "AHHHH!! What the hell!!" she exclaims in horror. 

Rex is laughing somewhere close by no doubt.

But Annie regains her composure, "HAHA...I wore a sports bra!!!" she says. 

*WHAM!* 

OC bashes Annie's left shoulder with his crowbar. Annie stumbles backwards as OC comes in for another hit. She flips back as OC's crowbar hits the ground where she was just standing. 

Annie quickdraws in a blur, "I know your weakness!" she exclaims and fires at him,* "Magna Round!"* A bright but slow moving, glowing shell, flies at OC but he nimbly returns fire with his stealth pistol. 

*KABOOM!*

The glowing magnetic shell explodes in a bright orb of light and then dissipates, its effects nullified. 

Annie looks annoyed, "Those are expensive to make you know..."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jason Vs James-

?Bastard you tricked me!? James drew his blades. ?You know.. He?s doing a good job as a stopper.? Jason saw the other runners coming and stoppers on their way. ?Mind if we settle this quick.? James smirked. ?Wouldn?t have it any other way. Captain.? CLANG CLANG CLANG! The two men charged and swing their blades wildly. No devils fruits, no tricks. Just pure swordsman ship. 

Jason pulls back and makes a slash for Jame?s stomach, he jumps back and dashes forward swinging wildly. They continue their dance. Both men retreating then attack, Ducking dodging and slashing. ?You are pretty good.? Jason smirks. ?Thanks.? James grins and they two continue to exchanged swings. ?It?s kind of nice fighting with a crew mate.? Jason thought to himself. BOOM! They both look back and see a cannonball coming towards them.

?MOVE JAMES!? BAM Jason elbowed him out of the way and was knocked off the course. ?WOO HOO!! I FINALLY GOT HIM!? Joseph cheered. ?Jason eliminated.? Joseph then looked down at his hands. ?Right, Time for me to step up my game.? He pointed his hands into the air and grinned. ?MAX BOMB EXPEL!? A wave of small bombs left his palms and flew up into the air. ?Wait... I?m in the middle of them... CRAP!!!? he took off running, small explosions going off behind him.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 16, 2008)

OC fired several more times at Annie before grabbing a nearby swordsman who had just been knocked aside and tossed him at her.  He felt a massive weight on his back as a pissed off Led jumped on him and slammed him on the to the ground.  OC activated his superstrength and tossed him off, but Led jumped back and kicked OC in the stomach, sending him flying off the course.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 16, 2008)

Cornelia ran along the course, randomly punching who ever didn’t look like the man who she had a grabbed photo of (Led btw). Shortly after taking out another  man she was nearly bowled over by a large man. She turned toward where the man had come from. “Mr. Led I presume?” she said drawing her sword “I’m Cornelia, we can do intro’s later boy, right now we fight” she finished, rushing a near by assailant.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Led smirks at Cornelia, "You shouldn't recklessly charge someone who's abilities you have no understanding of," he replies. 

His Devil Fruit makes his skin impervious to bullets and most forms of kinetic force but he can still be cut. Led however opts to go with the more direct method. 

*"POWER SHOOT!!"* he exclaims and Led kicks off the ground like a rocket towards Cornelia. As he reaches her, at the last second he releases a tremendous amount of kinetic energy from his punch, capable of hurling a man through several buildings.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 16, 2008)

The blow slammed Cornelia into an open air bar, the awning kept her from being killed by the impact “ok then, frontal assault, BAD” she muttered. It was then that she saw the bars liquor stash.

The dust from the impact hung in the air for several minutes, which kept her actions hidden. It was only when a bottle of vodka, with a flaming piece of the awning sticking out of the top, came out of the cloud that her actions became known. The first bottle was followed by two more, and then by Cornelia. “ok that should keep you busy” she said has the bottles impacted the man. She turned to Led "What can you do?"

((I did not know I could set you on fire))


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

?GAH PERVERTS!!!? Sooyoung began beating the mayor, Rex and Paegun senseless. ?Sooyoung eliminated.? She continued beating them. ?I don?t care.? The three men took off running while she was distracted. ?RUN FOR YOUR LIVES MEN!!!? Paegun took up the lead. ?THE MAYOR CAN?T DIE HERE!!!!? The mayor took off at near light speed. ?RIGHT MATES!!! RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!? 

With Grim-

"It's good you came here too Dread." Grim was sitting in his Hotel room. "Of course captain." Dread bowed. "So, what's the plan?" Jacob sat on the dresser arms crossed. "We're going to steal the heart of Gral." Grim had a maniacal look on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Led looks down at the alcohol soaking his clothes, clearly not amused, "Since when is there a a bar anyway?" he mutters but he ignores it and refocuses his attention. 

"What can I do?" Led asks Cornelia musingly, "Well this for one....BULLET REBOUND!!!"

Led pushes off the ground with all of his might and generates a huge impact crater under his feet as he hurtles into the sky. His ascent is so fast its as if he's invisible.

"AAYAAAAAAAA!!!!!" Led screams. This is the first time that he had ever tried this move in actual combat, "Stop!!" he yells at himself, "STOP!!" suddenly Shin decelerates and hangs in the air for a momentary instance. 

Led squints down hundreds of feet towards the ground, estimating where to land, then he starts spinning his body violently around, and punches the air *"POWER SHOOT!!"*

He hurtles down like a deranged cannonball and as Led closes in on the ground near Cornelia he winds up his punch, *"CANNON FIST!!"* Led's fist hits the ground right next to Cornelia, releasing a tremendous amount of energy. A shockwave spirals outward from his body, hitting Cornelia dead on and sending her clear out of the track. 

"Cornelia is eliminated."

Led's arms feels like jelly and he lays back on the ground, "Whew I think that I overdid it...hmmm...I smell smoke!" 

Led looks at his body and sees smoke coming out of the soles of his feet. "Ah my feet are on fire!!!" Apparently the massive friction and pressure generated from his attack set the alcohol aflame.  

Meanwhile Annie sees the Mayor running away. Flames erupt out of her eyes and her mouth, "PERVERTS!!!!!" Annie aims her rifle at the ground and fires, *"AIRBURST BUBBLE!"* Annie flies out of the track and into the distance like a shooting star. 

"Annie is eliminated."

Something fast moving hits the ground in front of The Mayor and his cronies forming an impact crater. Suddenly a hand looms over the crater like some monster or creature from outer space, then Annie springs out of the crater, "Give me back my clothes you dirty old man!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 16, 2008)

James: Crap! You alright there captain?
Another cannon ball explodes in front of him.
James: Oh god...
He looks up and sees a swarm of them, he begins to run, balls exploding behind him.

With Tatsu:

Tatsu: Easy going so-WHAT THE!
He flies back and for, dodging cannon balls, but still pressing forward.

With Eric: 

Eric: I still refuse to partner with Pirates, but if it is for the sake of taking down other pirates...Chain Bullet!
He fires the chain and it wraps around Shin's arm.
Eric: Now!


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

James, Jason and Joseph were all running next to each other, escaping Joseph's attack. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!" Jason threw a punch at him. "I MESS UP DAMN!" Joseph punched back. "Who carries that much explosive!!!" James went into monkey point and began to run even faster. 

"Hey mates!" Rex waved to them. "Huh? Rex?" The mayor and Paegun wave too. *"WHAT ARE YOU ALL DOING HERE!?" *The brothers shout. "Running from her." Paegun points back at a half naked sooyoung. *"GOOD GOING!" *Joseph and Jason give them a thumbs up while holding their noses. They all nod. *"IT WAR WORTH THE BEATING!!" *They laugh.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks pulls something out of his back pack it appears to be a large Bazooka of some sort "Check out my newest invention Shin sorry but we are enemies at the moment" he aims at Shin as he keeps his steady pace "10 Point Cannon! this explosion is gonna take out half the track" he laughs as the cannon flies at Shin right before it makes impact it explodes open and green goo flies all over Shin.Marcks smiles and sticks his tongue out "Sorry it's just a sticky bomb! have fun being stuck here" Marcks laughs as he stuffs the Bazooka back into his backpack and continues running.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

"Congratulations to the racers still on the track. But be warned, you are now entering the rivers. Home to the Kordo island snapping turtles. The Gral bird and Kordo Monkey Knife men. Please take care and come back with your lives in tact. The great turtle can't eat all of your bodies." The crowed cheered. The river portion of the race is the second dangerous part. The first one being the town portion.

With Eve-

"Revenge is a dish best served." She slung something over her back and slowly stood up. "With a gallon of cold steel." She was covered in swords, spears and other assorted weaponry. Including a few pistols and riffles. "I wont allow that bastard who shot me to live." She aimed the gun and fired a net into the air. "It works."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

The mayor looks at Annie's frightening visage, "I didn't take your clothes..." he mutters then points over at Rex in the distance, "He did!"

Annie looks at Rex but then the Mayor disappears in a flash, his feet leave skid marks in the grass and smoke billows behind him as he hightails it. Annie turns her attention towards "the rocker," who's paling around with some other loser perverts with nose bleeds. 

"Hey fella what the hell did you do with my jacket and shirt!" she exclaims.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks keeps running as he feels a shadow come over him he looks up to see a net in the air "Ahh holy crap a net watch out Eric" he yells as he pushes Eric forward the net landing on Marcks as tears run down his face."You better finish this Eric so are team can still be in the lead"he said as he struggled to get out of the net.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

"Hey fella what the hell did you do with my jacket and shirt!" she exclaims. Rex turns around and looks looks at the angry women behind him. "Hmm. thought i be puttin the strings around the bottom half too." He looked at the strings coming out of his hand. *"IDIOT RELEASE THE STRINGS!"*

With Eve-

"Revenge is mine." Eve looms over Marcks. "Mommy..." He fears what is about to happen to him next. "I shall have you suffer trials that would make the sea demon beg for forgiveness." She dragged Marcks off the track. "Marcks, Eliminated."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie strides away from Rex holding her leather jacket and shirt, "Well he is kind of cute, I guess it must be the accent, really," she admits to herself. 

She puts on her shirt and buttons it up and carries her leather mini jacket over her shoulder. Annie stands at the rise of a hill and surveys the action on the track. She can see that Tatsu, Shin and Alph are still in the race but she can't make out Marcks anywhere, "I hope he's alright..." Annie says quietly. 

She had actually come to like the little guy, he reminded her a bit of her kid brother, always boasting and getting in over his head. Annie sits down on the grassy hill to take a slight breather, "I'm sure that he's fine."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

?So how do you plan on doing this?? Jacob raised a brow. ?In the week before the games started I spent my time researching the Island. I chose not to race in order to show you my plan.? He walked over to the dresser, opened one of the drawers. Then removed a large rolled up piece of paper. ?I drew a map of the island and town. I?ll need you to memorize it before we go further.? The men looked at the map. 

?Wow, This is pretty detailed cap.? Jacob comments. ?When you take your time, all things become better.? He then took out a clear piece of paper and placed it over the map. Revealing different circled areas and pathways. ?The highlighted streets are the shortest paths through town. The large building circled in blue is the mayors office.? They other two looked down at the map. ?So, what?s the deal on this heart thing then??

Grim took a piece of parchment from his jacket. ?I wrote down some interesting information about the heart.? He placed the parchment on the map. It was a picture of the jewel and some information about Gral and his trip to this island. ?Notice anything interesting about the jewel and the island?? Grim smirked. ?I do captain. The metal holding the heart to the chain creates the same pattern as the island?s rivers and lakes.? 

Jacob scratched his head. ?So what does that mean? That he-? Grim shook his head. ?The jewel was in his possession before he found the island.? Grim had ripped out a picture of Gral from one of the books. ?This is a painting from the day the island was founded. You will see he has the jewel around his neck.? They both looked down at it. ?So then... what?s so special about the jewel.? Grim grinned. ?You?ll see when I obtain it.?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

Marcks slowly walked up the hill with a limp,he had alot of bumps on his face and his lips were swollen.He saw Annie and then walked up to her slowly "hey Annie"he said giving her a little way.

He reached her and took a seat beside her looking over the track.He then looked over at her "so you got taken out to,how lame."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

Before Marcks was released-

?It is dishonorable to shoot someone in the back.? She pointed a pistol at the beat up Marcks. ?Remember that.? With those words, she put the gun away and walked off. ?Now, I just need to find Jason~? She cheered and ran off.

With Jason/Rex/James/Paegun/Mayor/Joseph

?I think we out ran her.? Joseph was breathing heavily. ?Yeah. Seems like we did.?  James looks back. ?Hey! Belle?s still in the race!!? The others look up. *?Really??* She looked pretty beat up, but she wasn?t being targeted anymore. ?Ah, I wonder why no one else is attacking that chick...?

With Bolt-

?BASTARDS!!!? WHAM CRACK BOOF! Bolt was beating down the late entries like no tomorrow. ?Freaking attacking my crew. Not on my watch.? He took a heroic pose. ?CAUSE I?M BOLT FLY! THE HERO!!!? There was a large cheer from random civilians ?HERO! HERO! HERO! HERO!?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

"Well technically I took myself out but I had a valid excuse. Anyhow Its not this race that concerns me right now," she says while looking out at the rivers in the distance, to her sharp eyes they seem quite close.

"That Grim fella is the one that concerns me," she states, "I think that he's the kind of guy who will will watch your back one day and then stab it the next. The way he and his little lapdogs just disqualified themselves is strange." 

Annie reaches into her shirt pocket and takes out a pack of bubblegum, she tosses a piece to Marcks, "That man is up to something funny."


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

He listened to Annie and then jumped up a little as he heard Grim's name.He nodded "yes I agree I was thinking that myself.He seems very suspicious and I really dislike his attitude"he said as he took the piece of gum and unwrapped it putting it in his mouth."we should keep an eye out for anything weird"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2008)

Annie looks at Marcks vicious bruises and immediately can tell who gave inflicted them, "So that crazy Amazon got to ya huh?" she asks knowingly. 

"I'll kick her ass for you if you want," Annie offers. 

She'll never forgive Eve for not following her brilliantly conceived masterplan (actually she thought it up only 5 seconds before the race started) of carrying her to the finish line, they would have made it to first place for sure. _What a selfish bitter woman_, she thinks, completely missing the irony of this statement.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 16, 2008)

He laughed a little "yeah she got a hold of my I didn't see it coming and she caught me off guard" 

He placed a hand on her shoulder "no no it's fine I am used to getting beat up" he says as he laughs to himself"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2008)

On board the Nonki-

"COME IN GOT DAMN IT!" a man shouts in a southern accent. "This is Lt. Mace Cornwall of stone brigade marine crew. My damned ship was taken out by pirates." Alexander looked down at the Denden mushi. "Yes, this is Lt. Drake of the Nonki. I hear you loud and clear." He answered. "What island are you near now?"

Mace looked around the Island, there didn't seem to be any people on it and the signs were all destroyed. "Can't tell you name, ain't nothin to identify it." He began walking into the town. "We just got her thanks to a few row boats. So I'll have out position for ya soon." Drake nodded. "That's fine. Please inform me-" He was cut off mid sentence. 

"GOT DANG THAT'S RANK!" This was an interesting response. "What's going on?" Mace was trying not to puke. "We found the citizens. All of em seem to be dead. They are piled up in a big ol resteraunt that says, "WE GOT EATS." He looked around. "There's a reaper carved into one of the walls. Know anything bout it?"

"Sir!" A marine saluted Mace. "The ship we attacked was called the reaper. Do you think there is a connection?" Drake grinned on the other end. "I know who you are dealing with captain. when i was an ensign i had a run in with a pirate crew of two men. they called themselves the reapers." Mace scratched is head.

"Yeah.. Seems like this might be them. I'll contact-" "No." Drakes interjection took him by shock. "Why the hell not!?" Alex leaned back in his chair and kicked up his feet. "I'll take care of them for you. Just give us your position."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 17, 2008)

Annie blows a bubble, pop! and she gets to her feet, "Well I'm gonna go to the finish line and see who wins,"

"If I see Shin at the head of the pack I'm gonna shoot him with my Gel Round," says Annie with a smirk as she walks down the slope. 

Annie stops mid stride and looks back at Marcks, "In the future we'll be fighting much tougher opponents then that Amazon and the Grand Line will be nothing but monsters. I don't want to see ya get hurt fella so make sure you're ready." Annie walks away.

_Gotta make sure I'm ready too._..she adds in her mind.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 17, 2008)

He gives Annie a wave as she heads down the mountain.Marcks gets a sad look on his face as he let's out a sigh."It seems I need to prove myself still" as he says this he jumps up and takes off running towards the town."That's fine I just gotta work on some stuff and then show them how Awesome this Hero is."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 17, 2008)

*"Let's go help her." *The men all run off to help Belle. "No way~" Jason way caught in a net. "Hmm? excellent craftsmenship..." he was impressed with the net itself. "You are coming with me~" Eve dragged Jason off. "Oh yeah... the date...." He had forgotten about it. "Nope." Eve had an evil look in her eye. "Back to the ship boy."

"Hey, I wanna go too~" Joseph was knocked down by Sooyoung. "Finally came out of hiding did you boys?" She had a mean look in her eyes. "HAMMER MARINE! GUN MARINE ASSEMBLE!" Paegun called out. Everyone stood there for a moment. Crickets chirping. "DAMN YOU GUYS WHERE ARE YOU!?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 17, 2008)

Back on the Fiery Marie- 

"I want to install... a forge!!!" Eve points to room Jason uses to store his masks. "....." He blinked for a moment then turned to her. "This ship isn't built to handle that level of weight or heat. Logically it can't work." He sighed. "I'm not a shipwright." Eve commented. "Yes that's obvious to me and most other people."

He sat down on his bed. "So you brought me over here to inform me you want a forge installed on the ship?" It seems that the talk Jason had with Eve earlier. Brought out something within the two. They are almost truly, the same. "I need a place to build my weapons." Only able to talk to those they are comfortable with.

"There is no need to build weapons on a ship. a portable forge would be find and you could create weapons while stopping for supplies." Only able to really open up to select people. "The forge would only add unneeded weight and would most likely burn the ship down." And because of that. These two can truly get along.

Eve sighed and sat down next to Jason. "Its easier to repair weapons with a forge and you don't always have the luxury to land on an island that will give you enough time to repair them. My parent's had a forge on their ship so we can build one here." the two sight in argument.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2008)

"Had enough, Ruru?" Hilda taunted to her rival as she readied for another attack. "I'm not yet finished with you, Cipher Pol!" Ruru's wings bursted from his back as he flew into the air. On the sidelines, Arianne and the others watched as the two continued their bout. "Those 2 are always competing, aren't they?" Arianne said to Pizarro, who lied next to the cave wall with cobwebs covering his body. "Yes they are."

Before their fists could connect, a stream of ash flooded the room. "Ash!" Ruru saiid, alarmed. "There's only one person I know who can uses ash for attack..." The ash formed a large pillar before Ruru and Hidla, before transforming into a humanoid figure. "THE MONTAGUE SIBLINGS..." The ashman said. "IT'S TIME WE SETTLED THE SCORE!"

Most of the people in the room were shocked when the ashman referred to Ruru and Hilda as siblings. "SIBLINGS!" Wilmer yelled. "YOU MEAN YOU TWO ARE BROTHER AND SISTER!?" Arianne began to chuckle. "It's a secret those two have been hiding for years. One of them wanted to be Pirate King, the other wanted to be an Admiral." Arianne ripped the webbing off of Pizarro. "We have a tough fight ahead of us. Froko is one of our deadliest enemies." 

The marines and pirates all stood from the ground, injured as they may be, to fight against Froko. Ruru and Hilda wanted to strike him immidiately, but Arianne strapped them both in a cobweb. "You two are too tired to fight. let us handle things while you rest." Arianne said. "I'LL TAKE YOU ALL ON!" A tornado of Ash engulfed Froko. "VESUVIAN NEEDLER!" The tornado churned, and as it did, glass daggers flying at high speed flew at Ruru and the others. "I'll handle this!" Wilmer said as he stood infront of everyone. "MUSHI MUSHI NO MI; MODEL RED ANT!" his body was covered in a red exoskeleton that took all off the Vesuvian needler's attacks. "Heh. My exoskeleton is the hardest out of everyone here. Now take this!" Wilmer charged and flung several punches at Froko. "Idiot...that's not going to work!" Froko said as all of his strikes went through him. "Then this will." A man in a suit with a feathered hat struck Froko from behind with his sword."Graah! Seastone!?" The man smiled. "It's nice to meet you, Ashman Froko. The name's Stefford Brokowiz. I used to be Cipher Pol's Devil Fruit hunting specialist."

Froko cursed before creating another ash tornado around him, repelling both Stefford and Wilmer. "Mayon Masher!" Hundreds of blocks of ash rained on the battlefield, crushing anything beneath them in a combination of heat and weight. "My turn to shine." A small female marine with short green hair walked forward and raised her hand. "Barrier!" She yelled, and a shield made of white energy blocked several ash blocks from crushing them. "WHAT!" Froko said in disbelief. "My name is Livvy Manziger. I'm a devil fruit user, just like you." She said as the shield slowly pushed the ash blocks away. "I ate the Shield Shield fruit, which enables me to create shields to protect myself." With a wave of her hand, the shield she created pushed the ash back at Froko. Enraged, he engulfed them all in a tornado of ash. "YOU THINK A SIMPLE SHIELD WILL STOP THE GREAT FROKO!? VESUVIAN NEEDLER!" Hundreds of glass daggers pelted Livvy's shield, but the shield held strong.

"Damnit... we can't keep blocking his attacks forever... and with Ruru and Hilda weakened by their fight, we can't really hurt them either." Arianne thought as she saw the shield display signs of breaking. "Perhaps I can stall Froko till Ruru and Hilda recuperate. All I need to do is get near Ashface here, and my toxin bombs will do the rest." A pirate in a long black lab coat said. "Alright, Gib. But you'll need protection. Fahady, Stefford!" Arianne called to a young woman with 4 swords on her belt wearing large glasses and to the Cipher Pol agent earlier. "Get Gib close enough to use his poison bombs!" She ordered. "Livvy! Open a hole in the shield to get them out!" The shield fruit user complied, and opened a small hole. "NOW!" Arianne yelled, as Fahady transformed into a giant dragonfly and Stefford and Gib rode on her back.

'I hope this works..." Fahady muttered as she flew into the storm of ash. In an attempt to block them, Froko created a giant arm of ash and tried to punch them, But Stefford merely cut through his arm with his seastone sword. "Aargh! How dare you!" An enraged Froko flung hundreds of Vesuvian needlers at Fahady, but the female dragonfly dodged all of them with great speed. "Glad to see your old speed, Fahady." Stefford commented as Fahady dodged more glass daggers. "Of course." She replied. "After all, my speed surpasses that of a Soru." She bragged as she held all 4 of her swords in her insectoid arms, using them to parry any Vesuvian needlers that she could not dodge. "Now's your chance, Gib!" Fahady said as they breached through Froko's defense, seeing the giant pirate in the middle of the ash tornado. "Alright!" Gib jumped off of Fahady and landed on Froko's face. "Let's head back." Fahady said as she sped back to Arianne and the others. "Soru!" Stefford yelled as he blitzed through the ash in the same speed as Fahady before returning to their original position.

The two of them crashed back to Arianne, coughing heavily. "That ash is too thick..." A weakened Fahady said in her human form. "If we were there for a few more seconds, we would have been dead." Stefford added. "Arianne, I can't hold the shield any longer!" Livvy said. "The I'll help you hold them up." Arianne turned into a humanoid spider, complete with 6 extra eyes and a rather large abdomen. "Deathstroke Silk!" From her 6 arms Arianne blasted waves of spider silk at Livvy's shield, enforcing it with their toughness. "Normal spider silk is as tough as steel, but mine is 5 times harder!" She boasted as the combinationg of Vesuvian needlers and Mayon mashers failed to break the shield once again. Inside the eye, Froko was in shock as Gib had not died from the thick, poisonous ash. "What!? How!" He said in disbelief. "You don't remember me, do you Froko? Sort of like most people don;t remember you." Gib said with a really disturbing voice.(OOC; combination of Bon Clay and Doctor Hogback's voice)He pulled out a small bomb from his pocket and smiled at Froko, still standing on the ashman's head. "My body is special. It is immune to all kinds of poisons, your ash included. I can breathe perfectly fine in this air." He said as placed the bomb on his head. "You, however..." 

Back at Arianne's position, the shield stayed strong with the combination of Arianne's web and Livvy's shield. "Good, its still holding." Arianne said. Then, a large explosion of purple gas engulfed the tornado, causing it to stop. "Is it over?" Arianne thought. A man in a labcoat then fell out of the sky. "GIB!" One of the female marines Hilda brought earlier yelled as she caught the man with a large claw attached to a chain. "Gib, what happened?" Arianne asked her injured comrade. "Froko's using... his strongest attack..." He muttered. Out of the purple gas, hundreds of arms of ash bursted from Froko's body, destroying the entire cave complex. From afar, Rek and the others could see a giant tower of ash floating in the sky, engulfing the mountain that was at the center of Radfol island. "NOW YOU'VE DONE IT... YOU'VE FORCED ME TO USE MY GREATEST ATTACK..." From the ash, Froko rose, now 10 times larger than he already was. Ash was spewing from his body, and a tornado of a substance covered his limbs as he floated in th air. "NOW, RADFOL WILL BE DESTROYED WITH MY ULTIMATE MOVE, KRAKATOA DOOMSDAY!"


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 17, 2008)

"Damn...fire!!!" Led runs and grabs a glass to vanish the fire on his feet but it was not water...
The fire became bigger.."DAMN!!!!" he runs at high speeds in a big wooden thing that was filled with water for horses.
"Oufff...." Led just succeed as a stopper even for a while.
"Damn I am an alive destruction" as he sees some ruins around.
Led will never use his full potential if it is not nessecary.Of course he will do everything and push his limits ot their maximum for his dream or to save his friends.
"Well, these games are not so serious afterall so I don't see a reason to push my limits too far...hehe I don't care if they take me for a fool guy except they insult my dreams...." He thinks as he heads to find the others.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 17, 2008)

Shin had been stuck to the ground because of Marck's attack and only got loose a shortwile after he was disqualified, taking use of the oppurtinity to clean himself up.
Alph on the other hand was still in the race, though the many attacks he had performed and all the running was putting a strain on his powercore.
One more attack and it would probably end up with him going offline until the core could recharge itself sufficiently.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 17, 2008)

The infected's moaning could be heard through out the island.  As V slashed through throats and eyes, he could hear shouts of non-infected coming from the center of the island.  He grabbed a dead marines grenade and tossed it at the pile of dead bodies he had created before heading towards the center.    

He ran through ruined buildings, stabbing infected as he went.  He ran up a long flight of stairs in a tower to get a better view.  He punched a hole in the roof using his seastone knife and climbed up, before looking down at the center.  "Finally, a good fight." 

In the center, there were ruins of massive laboratory.  Dozens of marines- not from the Dark Justice, they must have been here before- armed with flamethrowers and explosives were attempting to take out three infected.  The first one was massive, it walked on all fours and was swinging its two front legs out and smashing away marines with each swing.  Bullets seemed to bounce off of its tough hide.   

The second one was human sized.  It was extremely pale and had small spikes sticking of its wrist.  It was snapping the spikes out its wrist and whipping them at marines, impaling one each time it threw.  The spikes would regrow almost instantly.  

The third one was also human sized.  It looked completely normal, except for a green cloud hovering outside of its mouth.  When it breathed, waves of this cloud would billow out towards the marines, infecting them almost instantly.  V headed down the stairs, out of the tower straight towards the center of the town.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 17, 2008)

After some minutes the whole marine squad of Colt was dead and smashed to the ruins around while the monster was walking now towards Colt as its giants feet and arms were smashing everything in the way.
Colt instantly jumped up high at the highest building but even that heigh was not enough to match the monster as it with his one fist smashed the whole buildign at the center with a single blow making it come down at seconds while Colt was jumping from rock to rock on the air.
"Gruahhh!!!!" Another scream from the monster.It was really mad for nothing.Colt didn't even managed to attack it while some jet kicks didn't do nothing at all.
*"Damn you...what the hell is going on with you?"* Colt whispered as he saw one huge disgusting foot coming on him from above.
*"Fine.We will do it with your way then.."* Colt jumped back at high speeds as he shot many Jet Kicks straight to the monster's head making it scream even more.
*"So is your fucking head your weak point?"*
The monster had 2 red eyes at his head and blood was coming out of them while it had huge sharp teeth.
The scariest thing on it was not its power but its appearence that could make someone seeing nightmares.

Colt hided fast behind a big wall trying to think something.
The monster could not see him as it went berserk and was smashing everything.

"Is that bastard beast near Colt?" Garrick thought as he could saw the monster even from where he was now.

"Oh shit!" Suddenly Colt saw the huge arm that was above him as it immedietly fall on him.The impact destroyed the whole wall as its arm continued straight forward and after that continued hitting Colt as the ground without even stopping for a second.

*And the night came......*


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2008)

The denizens of Radfol looked in awe at the the giant spire of ash floating in the sky, raining down fear and terror upon the populace. "W-what is that thing!?" Matyr said, his hands trembling at the sight of Froko's strongest skill. "My guess is that old man with the ash powers." Ash began to fall from the sky in small amounts, spreading all over the island. "How are we supposed to beat this guy..." Cass said. "Simple. We keep shooting till he falls." A voice said to Cass. "What! You again!" She yelled, alarming Rek and Jun. "Ahh, that was nothing! I just felt a little... unwell because of this ash." Cass said to Rek and Jun, who quickly ignored her outburst. 

"If that is indeed Froko then our abilities will not be enough to beat him." Jun inferred. "Then, what should we do?" Rek looked at the towering spire of ash before them, his mind busy in thinking of what must be done to defeat Froko. "What could that be?" Rek pointed to what seemed to be 2 flying insects carrying a giant cobweb filled with people. "Milord!" One of the flying insects said as he instructed his companion to land where Rek was.

Rek was familiar with the insectoid who stood before him, but felt that he was a whole other person. When the insectoid transformed into a human, Rek drew his cane sword. In the cobweb he saw Pierro being held by a beautiful woman a few years older than him. "Are you one of Froko's men?" He asked. The man smiled, amused at Rek's accusation. Even the others were unsure of he is, as they all pulled out their weapons, ready to attack on Rek's command. "Milord, do you truly not recognize me?" He walked towards a patch of grass underneath a tree and pulled them out, placing them above his lip. He then collected some ash from the ground and draped it all over the grass on his lip. Rek fell in a state of shock, having realized who this man with grass and ash on his upper lip was. "RURU!" 

After a quick explanation, Rek and the others understood that the people before them were those who bathed in the fountain of youth, and that Farko was unfortunately one of those who took a dip in the fountain. "Okay, so you're telling me that Farko now has the power to destroy an entire island in this form?" Ruru nodded. "We need to go to the Dirge. We're going to need a lot of firepower." Pierro walked towards Rek with concern. "Alright, but we need to make sure the citizens are safe." Ruru agreed with his son. "Pierro is right, milord. Gib, Brasul, Wilmer and Stafford will go make sure the people of Radfol are safe. Pierro will see if Ella and Nathan are alright."

With their roles confirmed, Rek and the others ran towards the docks, while Pierro and his group went to Radfol. "Milord, what exactly have you planned?" Ruru asked. An evil smile formed on Rek's face. "You'll see. Matyr, is the device you were building finished?" Rek asked. "I haven't added the paintjob yet, but..." Rek began to run faster than the others. "Excellent, everyone, hurry up!" 

By the time they arrived, the dock was in ruins. half of the ships still anchored were either on fire or sinking slowly into the sea. Only the Windy Dirge remained unharmed, having been hidden in a heavily fortified private dock. Having no time to remove the locks, Ruru smashed through the double-plated door with his bare hands, without transforming into beetle form. 

"Matyr, get the machine you were workin on in the smithy." Matyr nodded and went inside the ship. "Who can fly?" Fahady and Ruru raised their hands. "Put your weapons, if any, infront of me." Fahady placed her swords infront of Rek. "Mrs. Montague, could you make 4 gauntlets of silk with your devil fruit power?" Rek asked. "Of course I can, that's what having the mushi mushi no mi; model black widow spider is for!" In seconds, Arianne spun 4 knuckles of silk with her devil fruit powers. "Good. put them next to the swords. Ms. Hilda, do you have any weapons?" The former Cipher Pol agent shook her head. "Alright then, everyone stand back." Rek placed his hands infront if the weapons and began to concentrate. "I hope this works... Seastone Curse!" A bright light engulfed the weapons, as slowly traces of the seastone began to line them. Rek breathed a sigh of relief. "For a second there, I thought that wouldn't work."

Cass marveled at the weapons as they became seastone laced, but felt immense concern for her own. "Hey, Rek, could you please turn my bullets into seastone? I want to help too." Rek looked at Cass and smiled. "You don't need seastone with what you and Matyr will be doing." On cue, a hydraulic platform rose from the Windy Dirge's deck. Instead of the usual artillery guns mounted on such platforms, there was a barrel-shaped machine that stood 10 feet tall. "I see you've outdone yourself, Matyr." Steam began to burst from the barrel, as arms and legs came out of it. The upper hatch opened, and a large rifle attached to wiring came out. The seemingly wooden exterior fell off, revealing that the barrel was made completely of steel. There was a glass screen infront, and Matyr could clearly be seen inside it. "Thanks. Daedalus' blueprints were hard to decipher given his horrible penmanship, but thanks to him, I finally finished the engine for this weapon I built." Rek then looked at Cass. "You'll be riding with Matyr in the machine. Its already equipped with bullets that release water onto the enemy. You can also switch to incendiary weapons, if I remember what Matyr said correctly." Cass smiled with anticipation as she looked at the strange weapon before her. "Jun, from what Ruru has told me of Froko's powers, I need you to intercept any projectiles that may threaten civilians." Jun nodded. "Very well." Everyone readied themselves for battle. Ruru equipped his seastone laced gloves on all his 4 arms, Matyr instructed Cass on how to use the gun on his machine, while everyone else simply put their battle faces on.Rek smirked. "This should be fun."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 17, 2008)

Garrick looks up at this beast and cracks his brass knuckles. He turns towards his squad with intense eyes, "Continue your forward sweep towards the center of town and radio me when you get there. I'll deal with that beast," he commands. 

Hie men nod and move with focused discipline down the street. Garrick leaps to the top of a building and removes his white Officers coat. He looks at the growling beast that stands higher then the buildings, and takes a long puff from his cigar, "Fuckin' ugly son of  a bitch..." Garrick says under his breath. 

Garrick crouches down and takes a running leap off the roof and leaps high into the sky, he lands on the next roof across the street and takes another running jump landing even farther away on another building roof. The giant chained beast looms closer but seems to be oblivious to Garrick's movements. The monster seems to be focused on something in the street and Garrick looks towards that direction, his eyes widen in surprise. 

"Colt," Garrick mumbles. Lt. Colt lies in the street and is about to be flattened by the beast's foot which is the size of a small house. Garrick picks up speed and jumps even higher. 

The giant monster emits an ear splitting roar and smashes its fists into an adjacent building. The creatures fist goes through the concrete like a knife through butter and the entire structure collapses. The thing leans forward with its ebony eyes and raises its foot to stomp on the unconscious Colt up ahead. The monster roars and rams down its foot as if squashing an insignificant fly but something feels wrong as its foot stops several feet from the ground. 

Garrick crouches under the monsters foot holding it back with his arms. His knees and arms shake with exertion as he only just barely manages to hold back the monster. The monster roars and applies even more force into its stomp, Garrick feels his knees start to buckle. Garrick grits his teeth and sweat pour down his forehead.  

"GET YOUR GODAMN FOOT OUT OF MY FACE!!!!" he shouts and pushes back with every bit of strength he possesses. The monster tips off balance and stumbles backwards but it quickly regains its equilibrium and charges at Garrick but he's not there any more. 

Garrick stands on a rooftop across the street with Colt on his shoulder, he drops Colt to the floor and wipes the sweat from his brow. He smacks Colt in the face, "HEY WAKE UP SLEEPING BEAUTY!" he shouts and he smacks him again. 

Colt awakens suddenly and the first thing he sees is Garrick's hand, speeding towards his face...

*WHAP!*

*"Oi why the hell are you smacking me!!"* Colt exclaims and he gets to his feet. Garrick points to the monster....

"BECAUSE OF THAT!!!!!!" Garrick bellows. Suddenly the creature's gigantic claws slash at the two Marines. Colt and Garrick leap out of the way as its claws slice right through the building as if it was nothing but cardboard.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 17, 2008)

While Shin was dragging himself to.....Well he had no idea, he was really lost and hadn't seen another contestant for a while now, his crewmate Alph had also been disqualified.
It happened when he was sprinting and after activating several boobytraps, he suspected the mayor or other townspeople had prepared them specificly for this event.

His succes at evading easily made him a bit arrogant, the cause of why he stepped directly on a landmine wich blew both his feet away, currently the android had repaired and reatached one leg but was still hopping around and looking for the other.
It was quite an amusing sight to observe.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 17, 2008)

As Annie makes her way to the finish line she spots Shin and Alp in the distance, "HEY YOU TWO DUNDERHEADS WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU GOING!!!

Annie laughs as she approaches her two hapless crewmates, "You boys really are sad, can't even run a simple race."

"Dang it Shin and I really wanted to shoot you with another gel round at the finish line. Now you ruined my fun."

"The finish line is that way..." Annie points in the distance and walks away.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 17, 2008)

Shin, Tatsu and Belle are in the dangerous portion of the race. There are many unknowns within this part of the island. Or rather, Unknowns to the racers. "Crap... huff.. huff..." Tatsu was breathing heavily. Him and Eric have been battling it out nearly the entire race. 

"Damn.." Belle was panting, she couldn't go any further. "I'm... i'm done..." She was about to walk off the track when a little monkey waved to her. "Aww.. hello little monkey..." she wave dback and gave a smile. "oo..oo.. AHHAHH!!!" The monkey charged at her.

"WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!?" Belle shouts. "Belle, Eliminated. Taking third place." Amanda comments. "Just you and me pirate." Eric and Tatsu look eachother over. "Damn it..." Tatsu was too worn to go into hybrid point. Even using one of them would just result in dragging Eric around.

A chain wraps around his leg and he's quickly thrown into the air. "TAKE THIS!" WHAM! Tatsu is smacked into the ground outside of the course. "Tatsu eliminated. Taking second place. As the only runner left, Eric takes first place." Amanda cuts in.

"You are all free to return to your rooms. The next event begins tomorrow at noon. Please be careful." The mic cuts off and the people return to the town. "I'm not done here." Eric moves towards Tatsu. "That's enough Eric."Joseh grabs his shoulder.

"Get off me you idiot. He's a pirate." He pushed Joseph away. "I SAID THAT'S ENOUGH!" He punched Eric and gives him a cold stare. "We came here for fun." Eric gets up and rubs his cheek. "Your too soft." the marine turns and walks off.

"Ah... thanks..." Tatsu bowed to Joseph. "No problem." He nodded and walked off. "Just don't get into trouble out in the sea. I wouldn't want to have to arrest you." Tatsu looked confused. "Huh who are you!?" He shouted. "Lt. Junoir grade. Joseph Rodgers."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 17, 2008)

Both Shin and Alph followed Annie's voice, finally getting close to the finish line.
While Shin was muttering things to himself like."Damn, I wish I could deflate that big and with air filled head of her's." and "Is it just as bad to smack a woman as to hit a woman, cause I really want to smack that Gunslinger."

Alph, who without anymore spareparts on him was unable to attach and repair his other leg was still hopping around.
He was near Shin now and was getting a bit worried now that Shin's conversation with shin himself started getting a bit scary, it seemed like the samurai was loudly fantasizing about the things he wanted to do to Annie, the serialkiller type of fantasies and not the perverted teenager type of fantasies.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 17, 2008)

"So then. Are you both familiar with the plan?" Grim looked at his crew. *"Yes Captain." *They both nodded. "We can not have any mistakes. One wrong step will land us in trouble. Especially since there are six marines on this island with us." He smirked and put the papers away.

"Well then, there still light out and the day is young. Shall we go out on the town and make sure we know the paths?" Jacob and Dread nodded. "Yeah, It would probably be best if we got a good feel for the town in person. After all looking at it with your own eyes is different from a maps."

Dread nodded. "Yes, That seems to be the best plan." Grim smiled. "I'm glad you both understand. Then let us take our leave of this room and go see the town. The race should be over by now, so watch out for those marines. And don't do anything suspicious."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 17, 2008)

_On Med Island..._
Ensign Clemens and her squad have reached the central laboratory of the Island. Her squads orders are to eliminate all traces of the virus and prevent anyone from stealing the formula, but in reality their secret objective is to steal the data.  

Strangely it looks like there was a sign of a recent battle because the bodies of freshly killed Marines are strewn about and their are claw and slash marks everywhere. They can hear a crashing sound several block away from some lumbering creature. 

_An hour ago on *The Dark Justice*_...
_"Listen here Clemens. I want you to get all the data that's in their laboratory and a sample of the virus."

Clemens looks at Garrick confused, "But Sir, we've been ordered to eliminate all traces of the virus not retrieve a sample. It could get..."

Garrick quickly raises up his hand and interrupts, "Just do as I say Ensign," and he strides away. _

The Marine squad runs up the front steps of the lab building. All the windows have been blasted open and the walls are smeared with blood. On one wall is scrawled some kind of message smeared in blood red lettering...

Abandon hope all ye who enter

Clemens shudders as she passes through the front arch. She positions herself to one side of the front double doors and another Marine with a small metal battering ram takes the other side. Clemens counts with her fingers, one two, three. 

*WHAM!*

The marine blasts the door open with the battering ram and Clemens takes aim and leaps inside followed by the rest of her squad. They're in some kind of huge dimly lit lobby. 

"ALL CLEAR!" yells each Marine as he sweeps the room. Clemens breathes a sigh of relief. "WE GOTTA PROBLEM!" yells a Marine. Clemens looks at the Marine and he points upwards with his rifle. She looks up and is horrified to see dozens of bodies stuck to the wall in some kind of green cocoons. Some of them struggle to free themselves and their faces press up against the cocoons. 

In the hallway to the left a normal looking human walks towards them. A green toxic looking cloud spews out of his mouth and hovers all over him like a mist. Clemens Den Den Mushi rings but she ignores it. 

Elsewhere on Med Island as Garrick and Colt battle the huge behemoth. "DAMMIT, why isn't she answering!!" Garrick exclaims as he leaps out of the way of the creatures huge claw attacks.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2008)

Froko gazed upon the people of Radfol as they continued to run in terror at the sight of his final form. "KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! It is so entertaining to see fodder run around, but this is getting boring!" 4 arms of ash materialized from the clouds. "TAKE THIS FODDER! FUJI BURST STREAM!" The arms of ash fell onto the city, crushing several homes in the process. One of these arms nearly hit a surprised Stafford. "How are we going to beat this guy?" He thought as he recomposed himself.

"Milord, what are you planning?" Ruru asked. The tenryuubito yawned before going out of the private harbor. "We're going to hit Froko where it hurts." He said as he looked at the swirling mass of ash in the sky. "Matyr, do we have the gas masks." With his machine the Tenryuubito pointed to a box that Hilda was sitting on. "Excellent. Ruru, Matyr, Fahady and Cass, go get one and equip it." They did as instructed, putting on the masks on their face. Rek was a bit surprised when even Hilda wore one. "Um, Hilda, you can't really hurt Froko since you don't have any seastone weapons." The former Cipher Pol agent smirked and raised her right leg, showing off her long legs and her dark blue heels. "I used to be one of the best agents of Cipher Pol. They called me Hilda the Phantasm. Obviously I don't like my brother here." Hilda looks at Ruru. "And since he's a DF user it's been beneficial for me to have seastone heels for combat." Rek, Jun and Matyr stared ar Hilda with shock. "You're siblings!?!?"

Ignoring the sudden revalation, Rek and the others moved outside to prepare for the attack. Fahady transformed into her full dragonfly form and readied to fly. Hilda and Rek rode on Fahady's back. Matyr started the  jet engines of his machine, a consequence of studying Daedalus' blueprints and applying his own ingeneuity to it. "Alright then." Rek looked at Jun, Pizarro, Arianne, and Gocki. "The 4 of you will help with damage control. Stop as much of Froko's projectile attacks from damaging Radfol as possible." Jun aimed her spear at the sky. "Very well, Rek. I shall be going now." Jun ran off to town, followed by Pizarro, Arianne and Gocki. "Everyone else, here's what wer're going to do. Matyr and Cass will provide cover fire will Fahady and Ruru fly us into the ash. Once we get close enough we throw everything we have at Froko. Simple, no?" 

With the plan clear, Ruru, Fahady, and Matyr flew off to make battle with Froko.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2008)

_Gecko Island..._
The man in the gray trenchcoat and black suit stands at a local prison cellblock. He looks at a young Marine guardsman and nods, “Hmm...so you're telling me a group known as the Marrow Pirates had an altercation with two Marine Warships eh?” he asks. 

The Marine nods, “Yes sir, Commander Purin Purin of the 77th Branch confronted them in the harbor but the weird thing was that there were three unknown members in their crew who we had no intel on and then their Captain turned up dead in a local fight tournament.”

“Very interesting,” says the man, “Take me to these three Pirates that you apprehended.”  

“Of course sir,” responds the Marine and he leads him through a corridor until they reach a bare dilapidated cell with iron bars. Inside, the three Pirates sit on the ground with bored faces. The Marine bangs on the bars with his bayonet, “OI! You lot stand at attention. You've got a visitor.” 

The Pirates grumble and get to their feet, “We didn't do nothin' wrong!” exclaims one of them. “Yeah ya can't prove that we're Pirates, we was just caught up in the mayhem is all,” says another. 

The man raises his hand, indicating silence, “If you men tell me what I want to know then I guarantee you'll be free within the hour,” he states. The Marine looks at him with a shocked face, “You can do that?” he asks. 

“Yes and much much more...” responds the man dismissively, “So what will it be gentlemen?” he asks. The Pirates look at each other and know that they have no other alternative, “Alright but we want that release in writing mister!” says one of them. 

The man nods, “Done, now tell me what happened,” he asks. The Pirates recount to him how Annie had conned them and took their ship and he listens with great eagerness. Ten minutes later he walks out of the cell block. The Marine looks at him quizzically, “Begging your pardon sir but why are you so interested in this girl?” he asks. 

“When a flower withers you just have to rip it out of the ground sometimes,” he responds cryptically. The Marine just shrugs, this stuff is above his pay grade anyhow and he watches him stride away.   

As the man stands at the docks he activates a mini den den mushi on his wrist, “She's become as unstable as we feared but don't worry the girl will never see me coming and even if she does there's nothing she can do about it and she knows it. Annie fears me just as her mother did.” He deactivates the den den mushi and puts his hands in his pockets and sighs as he looks out at the vast ocean.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 18, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

The crew, excluding Jason and Eve, made their way to the hotels.
James: "So... I guess we have to head back to the hotels now, eh?"
Rex: "Aye."
James: "By the way, where the hell is Anne?  Did she run off somewhere?"
Belle: "Probably went off drinking somewhere.  Who knows."
Rex:   Well, I dunno bout you guys, but I could do with a good night's sleep, thats for sure.  I'm bloody knackered."
Belle: "Tell me about it.  These games seem unnecessarily brutal.  And you are all taking it way too seriously."
James: "The Great Red Monkey never backs down from a challenge."
Rex: "I'm just trying to get by, thats all."
She glares at them and a chill goes down their spines.
Belle: "Whatever.  Speaking of taking things too seriously, wheres Chris?"
The three of them look around only to find Bolt talking to a group of small children.

Bolt: "An autograph?  Why not?  I am a hero after all."
Boy: "But mithter, I didn't even thay athk for anything."
Bolt: "No worries child.  Bolt Fly: Hero is always willing to spend time with his fans."
He hands the group of children pieces of paper with his autograph and they run off, slightly confused.  Bolt turns around and sees the group looking at him.
Bolt: "Oh.  Them?  They're just fans wandering by."
All: *"THEY DIDN'T EVEN KNOW WHO YOU WERE!!"*
Bolt: "You know, jealously doesn't suit you guys.  You need to mature up, like me."
Rex: "What the hell is all this "hero" business about?"
James: "Wait, you're a hero?"
Bolt: "Well, why don't you tell them, Belle?"
She glares at him with an evil stare.
Belle: "Fine.  Remember how Chris was carrying a bunch of meat earlier?"
Rex: "Yea?"
Belle: "Well, a butchery was on fire and a Chris jumped in to save the meat, only for there to be a trapped baby to have been coincidentally hiding in the meat.  The witnesses thought he went in to save the baby and some people have been calling him a hero.  Its gone to his head and now he's an even bigger douche than usual."
Bolt: "You didn't really describe my bravery in full detail.  And I went in to save the baby, the meat was just a bonus."
His eyes begin shifting left and right.
Belle: "You're an absolute idiot."
Bolt: "Awwwww, is poor wil Belle angwy dat _my_ team is first and yours is, well, not?"
Belle: "Do you want me to ram this arrow somewhere the sun don't shine!?"
Bolt: "You have some odd fetishes."
Belle: "JUST SHUT UP!"
Then, Rex gets in between the two and puts his arms around their shoulders.
Rex: "Well, I'd hate to end this lovers' quarrel prematurely, but I'm mighty tired and need a bed.  Lets go."
James: "Agreed."
Belle: ".... fine...."
Rex: "Now Bolt, will you end this nonsense and head to the hotels peacefully."
Bolt: "OK."
Rex: "Finally."
Bolt: "But I'm going to need a suite fit for a hero."
Rex then turns to Belle.
All: *"WILL YOU SHUT UP!"*
BAM!
Bolt likes down on the floor, battered and bruised.
Bolt: "... or any room is fine.... I'm not picky...."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2008)

Jason claps his hands together, seemingly to say Job well done. "Hey~ this is a bonus~" Eve was tied to the bed again. "There will be no cutting, removing or adding to the ship in any way shape or form." He then looked in his drawer and pulled out the egg. "I'll be taking this with me." Eve looked a little confused. "Aren't you going to stay with me?"

She had attempted to use puppy dog eyes. "No. It's not as if anyone would search the room anyway." He put the egg under his hat and climbed up the latter to the cabin. "Besides." He closed the door and sat down. "It's not like i'd leave my crew mate alone." Jason, When annoyed beyond a certain point. Can be rather evil. "JAAAASSSSSSSSONNN~~~~~~" Eve whined. 


--- With Grim

"You shouldn't have attacked me." Blood drips from his blade as he walks down the streets. a late entry had made grim his target. But it seems he bit off far more then he could chew. "Ah, That's right." He stopped walking for a moment. "A crew is more then one member isn't it." four men come out from the shadows.

"Bastard... You killed him...." One of the men rushes to the body of his fallen crewmate. "He attacked me first. So i killed him, i see nothing wrong with that." The others take out swords and daggers. Preparing themselves to rush grim. "I don't resort to this much, But if you wish to end your lives. Then i shall end them for you." A black cloud slowly leaks from his body.

There is silence through the town, the people are tired after the first day. Everyone's on their way home or to their hotel. All sorts of people, good people bad people. Short tall, Marine pirate, Man women, adult child. But there is one thing that all these people have in common. No one, Yes no one. "AUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Expected to find the dead bodies of five men.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2008)

Annie lays in a bubble bath in a large and luxurious looking tub. Pink bubbles float everywhere and on the rim of a tub is a glass filled with wine. Annie stretches her legs and sighs, “Ah this is the life. No sailing on a raggedy ship with stinky, dirty boys, just me myself and I,” she blows some bubbles and giggles. 

*RING, RING, RING, RING*

The bell to Annie's hotel suite rings, “Dang who could that be!” exclaims Annie in annoyance, “I didn't order any room service...” Annie dips her head below the bubbles and hopes that whoever it is will just go away. 
*
RING, RING, RING, RING*

Annie raises her head up and slaps the water with her hands, “If that's Shin, I'm gonna kill him!” She gets out of the tub, dries herself off and puts on a thick robe and her pink fuzzy bunny slippers. On the sink is one of her gold revolvers and she grabs it, putting it in her robe pocket. She doesn't do this because she senses danger its just pure force of habit. 

*RING, RING, RING, RING*

“I'M COMIN!” she says loudly, for some reason Annie forgets to look though the peephole even though she would automatically do it ten times out of ten during any other moment. She swings open the door, “Yes?” Annie's eyes widen when she sees the man, “YOU!!” she shouts. Annie quickdraws in a flash, faster then an eye blink but the man already has his pistol at her forehead, and his other hand holds her wrist tightly causing her to drop her revolver. 

“I warned you about this young lady.”

*BANG!*

Annie feels a blinding white pain in her head for a split second then she doesn't feel anything anymore and collapses to the floor.  The man stands over her dead body and holsters his crimson steel revolver, “You had so much potential...”


"NOOOOO!!!" Annie wakes up screaming and sits up in her bed. Sweat pours down her forehead and she pants heavily. Annie reaches under her pillow and grabs her gold revolver and cradles it in her trembling hands.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 18, 2008)

As Led walks he sees the back of Annie, Shin and the new crew members and runs towards them while Jaw sleeps on a rooftop with his swords in his hands.



_With Garrick, V and Colt.......
_

*"Damn, that thing really hurt me"* as they just avoided the next attack of the monster Colt, stands at the right side of Garrick, with blood on his body after the massive hits of the monster's foot.
 Garrick pushes Colt back with force as the claws of the monster strike again.
*"Why the hell you pushed me?"*
"Damn you.I just saved you again"
*"No you didn't"*
"Yes I just did it."
*"No you didn't"*
"What the ???!!!" Garrick yells
*"Fuck it, I just kidding man...hehe.."*
"Damn you....Anyway lets kill this monster"
*"Fine, lets do some teamwork."*
As they both jumped and start running from different direction the monster becomes confused but not for too long.
It raise its tremendous arms right and left and then left them fall .
*"Shit!!!"*
Its arms destroy the massive buildings like nothing but Colt and Garrick just jumped away.
The building come down to ruins as the rocks the dust make a good area for Garrick and Colt.
They managed to hide somewhere while the onster cannot see them.

And the plan is ready.....

Colt yells at Garrick and then suddenly appear together in front of the monster.
"Now!!" Garrick says as he runs at Colt.
*"Ready!"* Colt says as Garrick jumps on his leg and Colt shoot him like a cannon ball straight at the monster.
The flying Garrick flies towards the monster's head but then he sees his one giant arm falling from above.
But a blast of air stops the arm the last seconds as Garrick manages to continue like a flash and then striking with his fist the monster's head and creating an impact as the monster screams from pain.
Garrick managed a great hit at the monster but as he falls down the monster can still move and with just a single blow it blasts Garrick at the ruins smashing him.
But in the midtime Colt was preparing his attack!
*"Air-Cannon!!!"* As a sphere of high-pressured air heads forawrd at the monster at high speeds.
And then *"Ex-Beams!!!"* Colt points his both hands and aims the monsters as blast of air that move so fast that seems invisible travel and blow the monster as they create explosions at his whoole blody and cover him with fire.At the same time the air cannon make the monster lose conact for a while making it fall down at soem buildings.
Garrick stands back up from the ruins, _*BUT THEN.........
*_




At Kordo Island.....
Jaw finally wakes up after some hours of sleep.He lloks at his hands while seeing his old simple katana sword and his new katana sword that belongs to one of the 21 best sword.Yamato's best attribute is that while it is extremely hard and thick and nearly impossible to break it is really light and sharp too.
Jaw stands up as he jumps of the roof down to the ground.As long he was at the town he didn't see Shin nowhere.
He started walking down the streets while he saw some pirates trying to kill a whole family for their money.
"Oi!What you think you are doing?"
Jaw walks towards them as he has his right hand ready to grab his swords.
There are 4 pirates and one of them seems to be a swordsman too.
"Ahhahaha.....and what you think you are doing too little rat?"
"I will just cut you in pieces if you dare even touch those people"
Suddenly one of the 4 pirates aim the father and mother and shoot them at seconds at their heads while the other one simply smash the skulls of the 2 children like fruit.
"What the......DAMN YOU!"
the cold hearted action of those pirates made an impression to Jaw.Those pirates were somethign different.
"Hehehe, so you were not expecting this, right?Well we just returned from the New World itself."
"Damn you......" Jaw was still upset of what they did to the family for nothing
"Oh comeon now.It was nothing..."
"How you can call yourselves great when you do something like that?You cannot be from New World since you kill a family for money"
"Oh....we didn't say that we are great.Well I am just gonna be the best swordsman.And we lost our money and our ship from a tornado at the middle of the ocean."
"They were at the Grand Line......and he is a swordsman too...?" Jaw thinks as he is in total shock and tried to calm down.
"Anyway, I see that you have swords too....doyou want to fight me?I want to test my new sword too that belings to the highest graded swords."
"What?"
"Yes, I got it from a powerfull pirate that tried to stop us.He was a stupid swordsman that wanted to find Dracule Mihawk and kill him.But, for his badluck he found me instead...."
"You killed him and too his sword too?Damn you!!!" Jaw draw his swords fast as he charges at the pirate
"Hehe, I knew that you wanted to do this?Anyway, my name is Captain Jark"
Jark draws a magnificent sword from his back.It is a gaito(=long sword) style katana too like most katana anyways.
At seconds Jaw appears in front of Jark clashign their blades together and upon their contacts an impact blows everthing around away.
"Hahahaha, you know that my sword has the hardest and sharpest blade in the whole world but without my skills it would be nothing!!" 
"When I am done with you I will take this sword."
"I want to see you doing this"
"Just wait until the end of the fight."
Jark pushes Jaw back and smashing him at a wall like an ant.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2008)

Jun and Arianne ran towards the town hall. Earlier they had decided to split up into teams so that they can intercept Froko's attacks more efficiently. In the sky, the ashman laughed as he bombarded the city with ash. "MAYON MASHER!!" A giant block of ash was about to fall on city hall. "This is not good." Jun went into Baihou stance, preparing herself for impact. "No need for that, dearie." Arianne said as she jumped at great heights, landing on top of the roof with the grace of an acrobat. 4 extra arms came out of her body as she transformed into a spider hybrid. "Arachna Espada!" 6 spikes erupted from each of her claw-like hands, green liquid oozing from its tip. Arianne then jumped into the air and cut the ash block to pieces. "Jun dear, your turn!" The spider queen backflipped back onto the roof. "BAIHOU STANCE; RED CLAW!" Several red blades of air were launched from her spear, cutting the already severed blocks to even smaller bits, which could not do any damage. Jun sighed. They had just repelled the first of Froko's many attacks. "More are coming, dearie!" Arianne said, pointing at more Mayon Mashers headed towards them.

"HEY, REK!" Yelled Matyr. "The Romanov can't go any further." He told him, referring to the machine he and Cass were riding. "The ash is going to interfere with the wiring of my mech." He pointed to the unarmored joints of the Romanov, whose wiring was indeed somewhat exposed. Rek groaned. He had not forseen that such a problem might occur. "At this range, there's as much a chance that you'd hit us as there is Froko. Isn't there any other way?" As Rek said his last words, Cass's heart started to beat faster. "So, do you need my help?" The voice in her heart asked. Cass was not sure. "But what if I missed? She thought. "Do not be afraid, Cassandra. Remember, your eyes can lock on anything." The voice said reassuringly. "Alright." She smiled. "You win." Cass closed her eyes. A strange energy seemed to overtake her, and when she opened her eyes, her irises had once again become crosshairs. "Rek, don't worry." Cass said. "My eyes... can lock on anything!" Rek smirked. "Very well. Fahady, Ruru, let's get closer." Rek turned around to face Matyr and Cass. "We're counting on you two."

"KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! WORTHLESS FOOLS!" Froko yelled, flinging more Mayon Mashers and firing Vesuvian needlers everywhere. "Good, he hasn't noticed us yet." Rek thought. He pulled out his dendenmushi from his pocket and contacted Matyr. "First blood is yours, Matyr." The machinist tenryuubito smirked as he looked at the gunner sitting above him. There was not enough time to add a second seat, so Cass had to content herself with a hard metal plate for comfort. "You heard the man. Fire away!" Cass's eyes focused on Froko's visage. To Matyr, he seemed too far from them, but to Cass and her sogegan, it was like he was right in front of her. "LOCK ON!" Cass's eyes whirled like a computer, scanning the battlefield for variables that would affect her shot. "Excellent! The wind is blowing at a proper direction, and the enemy does not suspect a thing. FIRE!" She pressed the ornately designed trigger of the cannon, the only luxury Matyr had installed besides the ermine seat he was sitting on. 

Froko did not know what hit him. blood and water dripped from his backside as he scanned the skies for the culprit. The Romanov quickly moved into another position to insure that they will not be located. "Alright, ready for next volley!" Another shot was fired, but this time Froko could hear it coming. A weakness of his deadly power was that his vision was just as impaired in the ash as his enemy's was. "Not again!" Ash started to cover the shell until its movement was completely stopped. "PRESSURE ERUPT!" The ash surrounding the shell increased, crushing the projectile in its wake. Cass was slightly alarmed by what she saw. "Don't worry." Matyr reassured. "We're not supposed to hit him anyway." Cass continued to fire more shells, while Matyr flew the Romanov from side to side, making sure Froko did not see them. Many of her shots hit Froko, who could not use his intangibility due to the bullets containg water inside. "GRAAH! TAKE THIS! VESUVIAN NEEDLER!" Hundreds of glass needles shot through everywhere, hoping that they would hit something.

"ANIKI, WATCH OUT!" Hilda yelled to Ruru, who barely dodged several elephant-sized Vesuvian Needlers that almost hit him. Ruru laughed. "WHY THE HELL ARE YOU LAUGHING!? YOU ALMOST DIED!" Hilda yelled. "You called me Aniki(OOC;Japanese for brother). It's the first time I've heard you say that for 40 years." The two siblings smiled at each other as they continued to fly closer to Froko. It was difficult to locate him in the ash, but that was their greatest advantage against him. "Tell me, Ruru, why did you end up being a pirate, and Hilda became a Cipher Pol agent?" Rek asked. "Actually, milord, it was I who wanted to become a marine, and Hilda wanted to become a pirate. We had a big fight on who should eat the last melon pie slice when we I was 6 and she was 5, and to spite one another we vowed to become better at what the other wanted to become." Rek chuckled when he heard the story. "You became a pirate to piss off your sister? That's pretty shallow, even for a tenryuubito" 

Froko continued his barrage of Vesuvian needlers and Mayon mashers. On the ground, everyone was doing their best to minimize the damage he was doing. "Damn it all..." He yelled,as another shell almost hit him in the face. If he did not use Pressure Erupt, he would have been seriously hurt. "Once I find you..." Froko was hit by another attack, but this one was not a bullet. "Nice Rankyaku, Hilda." Ruru complemented as he, Rek, Fahady and HIlda emerged from the ash clouds. "Why thank you, aniki." She said. "I see... it looks like you're in my way once again, Montague..." Froko stared at the two siblings before him. "Milord, your orders?" Rek smiled. "Fahady, just keep cutting at his sides, we're just going to distract him. Ruru, Hilda, you two hit him hard and fast."

The dragonfly zoan user laughed. 'Alright, but you better hang on, boy!" Hilda jumped off of Fahady and onto her brother. "PREPARE TO DIE! FUJI BURST STREAM!" Arms of ash were launched by Froko, but each one did not hit them, Fahady and Rek because of the former's speed, and Ruru and Hilda because Ruru punched the arm into dust."HERE, EAT THIS! MAYON NEEDLER!" Froko formed a block of ash infront of him, and threw it at them. As it flew in the air, its core churned, the combined heat and pressure creating hundreds of Vesuvian needlers that flew at them "I'll handle this!" Fahady flew infront of Ruru, and pulled out her 4 swords. "YONTORYUU, INSECT STYLE, DRAGONFLY SLASHER!" Fahady's wings vibrated at incredible speeds, and for a few seconds, she disappeared before returning to her original place. The block of ash was destroyed completely as were the Vesuvian needlers.

Froko was furious. "RAAAAAAH!!! TAKE THIS TAKE THIS TAKE THIS!" He flung 20 Mayon Mashers and 5 Fuji Burst Streams, all of which either missed, sliced into insignificant bits, or were punched into smithereens. "THAT'S IT! IT'S TIME YOU-" Before he could finish his sentence, another bullet hit him from behind, and then several fists, feet, and swords were bombarded upon his chest, arms and face. Froko's face was distorted, ash falling out of it as if it had been mowed over by a battleship.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 18, 2008)

Marcks is at his house sitting on the floor.It is pitch black except there is a light shined on the area he is sitting at."Heh heh ok ok I think with this and that...HAHA ok finished" he smiles as he lifts up goggles and looks at them.They appear to be in the style of  snowboarding goggles and are black with white lens.He smiles as he slides them on his head having them lay over the Bandanna.

From the outside you can hear some rattling around and then the front door flies open as he walks out looking around."I wonder if the games are over yet? I know Annie was finished with the race I will head over to her room and see what she is up to"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 18, 2008)

While Alph was back at the ship, mainly as a guard but also because he needed Annie's equipment to repair himself, Shin was ouside, just in front of his hotel.

He was busy lifting weights and had done some other excercises before that, afterall though he had no idea what he was doing around here he didn't intend to stop that from getting stronger.
He still needed so much more strength, he rememberd how much trouble he had with Jack Marrow and how he had been defeated by that marine with the absurd hair style (Purin Purin)......Though Shin was still injured and had been exhausted by having to fight with those injuries before losing to Purin Purin, the samurai didn't see that as an excuse for his defeat.

No, the cause was simple.....The young swordsman was still too weak, much too weak and had to work harder to improve his strength even more.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 18, 2008)

"He is so strong!" Jaw thinks for a while just before Jark appears like a flash just in front of his face and with a kick sending him in the building.
"You are so weak.You don't even know what New World really is"
"I very good at learning fast"
Jark grabs Jaw from his neck and sending him flying again outside and smashing him at a wall.
Jark charges at Jaw with his sword in front trying to stab him straight to his heart.
The last moment it stops at the Jaw's 2 blades.
Jaw blocks the attack as with his tremendous strength pushes him back and then make his first attack move at this fight as he charges at Jark.
He sends air blades towards them but Jark's sword just dodges.
"Storm Blade!" a big blue energy air blade comes from Yamato as it travels towards Jark at high speeds.
 But Jark just keeps his sword in front totally negating the air blade.
But as Jark looks in front to attack Jaw he can't see him.
Jaw appears at his back pointing him with his sword at his back.
"You may be from Grand Line but I am faster"
"Ahahahaha" 
Jark turns around like a flash and with his blade makes a deep wound at Jaw's chest sending him down to his knees.
"Can you see now who is the best one?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2008)

_A barren field on Kordo Island..._
Annie stands blindfolded in the middle of one of the large grassy plains of the island. Around her is a wide circle of 12 straw dummies each with an apple placed on their heads. Annie breathes deeply and concentrates. 

Quickly she spins around and draws her gold revolvers, firing 12 shots in the span of a second. Annie freezes in mid motion with her guns outstretched like a dancer, then she holsters her guns and takes off her blindfold. All the apples have been shot off and the dummies remain undamaged but Annie still frowns. 

"That's not gonna be good enough..." she says quietly. 

Annie walks silently towards a pile of more dummies and places 12 more in the ground next to the others and stacks two apples on each head instead of just one and repeats the process all over again.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2008)

Three figures loom over the streets of Kordo island. Their plan is unknown and their desires can't possibly be figured out. But these three figures keep a close eye on the Mayors office.


The Next day-

At nearly noon the teams all assembled themselves, This time they were standing in front of the mayors office. "So, Why do you think we're here?" Jason looked over to his team. "Not sure, seems weird to have an event in front of the mayors place." Everyone looked around. "Where's Amanda and everyone else?" 

Annie seemed to be the most curious one. "More importantly... Where's that Grim guy...." The sound of boots stepping seems to thunder behind the teams. "It's only 11:59." Grim smiled at all of them. "Curiosity killed the cat." He pat Annie's head and walked over to his team. For a brief moment, there was a great terror in her heart.

"Hey! don't drag down our team!" Bolt shouted to Dread. "I'm a hero after all!" He took a pose and somehow a cape blew in the wind. Rex scratched his head. "Hmm. Mayor ain't bein here seems a bit odd." Their team was the only one with 3 members. "I'm sure he'll be here."  They all looked a little concerned.

BOOM!!! The mayors doors blew open and confetti shot over the groups. "CONGRATS ON SURVIVING!!!!" He shouted. "Sorry for being late!!" Everyone sweatdropped. "It seems that for the first time in Kordo island history... There was a mass murder." His voice became surpisingly dark. His eye sseemed to suggest he thought it was the group infront of him.

"So. I've decided, Only half the teams will participate today. The other three teams will take part in tomorrows games." There was no joke in his voice. He was entirely serious in this matter. "Hey! doesn't that cut our chances of victory?" Someone spoke out. "There is no chance to win for those who do not obey the rules."

The words struck everyone's heart in a different way. Most seemed scared of the mayor, others began to feel their suspicions were correct. Grim however, felt something else entirely. "Excitement." He grinned, both he and the mayors eyes made contact. "It seems. He knows." The mayor walked down to his team.

"Teams Five, four and two. You will not be allowed participation in today's event. If you interfere in any way you will be removed from the games. Teams one, three and six please report to the southern most point of the Island. Today's game is... UP RIVER CRAFT RACES!!!! when all teams have assemlbed i will explain the rules. Remember, Getting to the starting point is part of the game."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 18, 2008)

Shin and the andrioid named Alph, who was silent like always, made their way to the starting point to the next event.
Shin, who was getting enough of these crazy events and the equally crazy mayor considered dropping out but these murders interested him.
What could've happened?

But maybe he was thinking too much into this, afterall there were like 20-30 pirates on one island filled with insane people, deaths were only expected.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2008)

Annie runs up to Shin and Alph as they approach the starting line. She stands in front of them and nods her head at Grim, "Watch out for that guy. He has a devil fruit power that puts people to sleep and probably much more. He's planning something..." she says knowingly. 

"Knock his ass into the water the first chance you get...and good luck," she says, which is totally uncharacteristic of her considering that she would just as soon blast Shin's boat into the water then help him.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2008)

"I will now explain the rules for up river craft racing." Amanda showed a map of the town. The rivers all criss-cross as odd angles, explaining why the city is build so strangely. Well, to those who had yet to see a map of the entire Island, this was new to them. "Your current team will be divided in two. Each two will create a boat with supplies given to you."

She pointed over to a mound of scraps. "Then you will all select a path, Those who chose the correct path and reach the finish line within one hour are the winners. Those whose craft is destroyed, or have abandoned ship. Lose." She then folded the map up. "As we only have three teams racing today, The first two loses will equal a win for the remaining team."

She looked at the teams. "Do you understand the rules as i have explained them? You have two lives in this games. First team to lose takes third place. Second team and Third team are obvious beyond that." The teams nodded. "You have one hour to build your boat and Select a path, no two people may take the same path. Good luck!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 18, 2008)

Though Alph immediatly expressed his gratitude for Annie's heads up, Shin was a bit worried by this side of Annie......Could there be a human side to her, and not only that of a witch.
"Uhm....Thanks."He mumbled while staring at his katana, his bodylanguage clealy showing that he was uncomfortable.

"I am not worried though, I do not require sleep nor am I able to do so."Alph proclaimed proudly."But I am sure that this information will be very helpfull for Shin."The android's words made Shin focus deathly glare on Alph.
"And what is that supposed to mean buckethead, if I were you I'd stop worrying about me and start worrying about not rusting.....It _is_ a watereven afterall. "

Alph only rolled his eyes, or mimicked that motion atleast since he didn't really have eyes technically but wasn't that impressed by Shin's words, afterall it clearly showed the lack of the boy's knowledge.
As if his body was that primitive that it would rust like that.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2008)

"Don't drag me down Falco! I'll build the best boat!" Zander rushed off into the pile of wood. "Grr... Like i'd lose to you again!!!" Falco followed. "Should we-" Jacob was about to ask a question but was cut off. "There's no need to build a boat, we only need two and they will build them for us." He found a place to sit down and laid back. "It's best not to rush these things."

"Building a boat is easy... I think..." Jason scratched his head. He's never exactly built a boat before. Sure he carves masks, but its not the same thing as making a boat. "I'LL MAKE THE BEST BOAT!" James dove right into the scrap pieces. "Well... my boat can't possibly be any worse then James.... right?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2008)

"Hmm...we need to build a boat huh...hold on one second," Alph's eyes seem to glaze over but in his mind's eye he's looking up simple but sturdy boat schematics, "Okay I've got something."

Alph walks over to a pile of lumber and extends both his hands, a sort of miniature jig saw pops out of his right wrist and a metal hammer like device pops out of his other hand. "Give me a couple of minutes Shin..." he says casually. 

The android starts moving around in blur, cutting and hacking away at lumber and hammering away. Wood chips and sawdust fly everywhere as Alph works, every couple of minutes he stands back and pauses to reflect on something which only his android mind understands and then returns to the work. 

After 10 minutes Alph has a fully functional miniature sloop like boat complete with a mast and sail. At the back are two small black cartridges secured tightly. Alph turns towards Shin and shrugs, "Sorry I know it took a while and its not the best looking thing," he says, not even aware of how very few people could have replicated what he just did. 

Alph easily lifts the boat over his head with his android strength and carries it to the riverbank.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 18, 2008)

-With Bolt-

All of a sudden, a bunch of empty barrels get kicked up in the air.
Bolt: "The is BS!!"
Belle: "Just calm down, its not a big deal."
Bolt: "But I'm so freakin' bored now."
Belle: "You are such a child."
Bolt: "Whatever.... but why'd they not let us compete!?"
Belle: "It probably has something to do with that mass murder last night."
Bolt: "Murders?  They're no big deal.  Back in my hometown, those happened daily."
Belle: "No it didn't."
Bolt: "I was trying to make a point!"
Rex: "Well, I guess we could watch the others compete."
Bolt: "I guess..."

The trio began walking towards the crowd to watch the games.
Belle: "By the way, wheres Eve?"
Bolt: "Who knows."
Rex: "You'd think she'd be here pining over Jason right about now."
Bolt: "Its creepy, I'll tell you that."
Belle: "I think its sweet."
Rex: "I think I'll be agreeing with Bolt when I say its slightly discomforting."
Bolt: "Tell me about it."
Belle: "You guys have no conception of love."
Bolt: "..... I love meat."
Rex: "I love a good drink."
She facepalms.
Belle: "Why am I surrounded by idiots...."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 18, 2008)

Shin was impressed by Alph's work, afterall the samurai had been planning to use just try and hollow out a tree and make some paddles but this was way better.
As he sat down on a suprisingly comfortable small seat and Alph sat in front, the two each started rowing at a surprisingly fast speed, it was mostly because of Shin who took this as an oppurtinity to train his arms.

"I have memorized the fastest route to the finish, so just follow my directions."Alph called back to Shin, while the andriod led the way to the finish.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2008)

*"DONE!!!"* Both Jason and James shout at the same time.* "Well! how are they!" *they show their boats to their teams. Jason's boat looks like a mask type canoe. While Jame's seems to be made to resemble himself... and its not even a boat.* "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!?"* James looked proud of himself. "It's a statue."

He then takes a heroic pose. "TO REPRESENT THE HONOR OF HAVING THE GREAT RED MONKEY HERE!!!" Sooyoung and Pete look at each other. "Rock paper scissors decides who rides with the roboman." Peter nods. "CRAP!" Sooyoung is destined to both build the boat and ride in it with the crazed monkey man.

"I'll... ride in the mask..." Cornelia looked a little uneasy, and only agreed because she too lost at Rock paper scissors. "Hey, What's better for rowing, Speed or strength?" James shrugged. "I think a combination of both." Jason rubbed his chin. "Jason~" Eve showed up wearing a black T-shirt and pants. 
*
"WHA!?"* The two men were confused. "I changed, Get over it." She ignored James. "She was slightly less mean." Eve held up an Oar and handed it to Jason. "It's special~" She smiled, gave him a kiss on the cheek and waved to him. before walking off. "Don't die ok." He nodded. "I don't plan too." James was really confused of this matter. "The next event will begin shortly, If all boars are complete please choose your track." 

Grim and Zander sat in the Boat the latter made. "PURE UPPER BODY WILL ALWAYS PREVAIL!" he shouts, The ship is a long thin boat with ten oars on either side, Each connected and having 4 handles to be held by the two men. "Lower body is far superior." Falco and Jacob sat in the thin mans boat. It was shorter in length then Zanders, but had a pattle wheel in the back.

The power source is the two mens own feet. "So which way are you going?" James looked at Jason. "I'll go dead center i think." the monkey man tilted his head in confusion. "Why?" Jason held his finger into the air. "Because the paths all connect at some point, the starting path doesn't actually matter." 

James shrugged and walked off. "He's just stupid." He thought to himself. fully confident that he would pick the right path. "Hey you made a pretty good boat!" James clapped his hands at Sooyoung. "Just get in." She sighed. "The next match will begin shortly, Your boats are currently down river and stopped by special flood gates. They will be removed after the race starts. Falling back means being swept out to sea. Good luck and begin when the timer ends!"

10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2008)

_On one of the winding river paths..._
"Take the extreme left path!" says Alph to Shin and their boat floats down the river path. 

"I have calculated that our chance of victory is 98.6 pecent assured," he says to Shin as he leans at the bow of the tiny boat, directing their course of travel. "Very bad odds indeed..." he mutters. 

Shin is about to ask him how 98.6 percent can be bad odds when suddenly something explodes up ahead, sending up a plume of water. Alph scans the water and nods knowingly, "As I suspected, underwater mines," he says. 

Alph stands up at the bow and calls out directions to Shin loudly, "Hard right!" he exclaims. The boat turns sharply narrowing avoiding a mine.  

The Android keeps his balance perfectly and extends his clenched hands outward and blasts his rocket propelled fists at the water, creating an explosion wherever they hit, at the same time giving directions at Shin very calmly, as if this is just a Sunday morning cruise. Alph looks up ahead, "How stupid of me, 98.7 percent chance of success," he corrects.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2008)

"I didn't think i'd be with this man..." Peter was in the same boat as Led. "It's almost perfect." He smirked. The other teams travel down the choices, all fighting against the current. "It seems that members from two teams have gotten into a boat with a member of the other team. Be warned, If you fall out, you automatically lose one life. So to speak."

*"EHHH!!!!!?"* The others looked confused. "As explained, we split you into groups, if both halves of your team fall, your team loses the match. however, by splitting the half into a fourth. You do not increase your odds. Instead, You make it so that two teams lose one life. As such, if one of the other members of the team should fail. Despite having more men on the track you will automatically lose."

Amanda shows a list of the teams. "Meaning Team6 is currently at the Advantage, As they hold all members of their own team." BOOM! "And it would seem that one of the teams has taken the Mine path." One of the late men was confused. "What's that?" Amanda pulled down a  map of the rivers. "As you can see, We have marked "Paths" Here in different colors."

She points to a few different rivers. "Each path is boobytrapped in a specific way, and all civilians are removed from the streets in order to protect their safety. Only one of these paths is safe, hence picking the "Right" path." she then pulled up the map. "But since there are more rivers then teams." Everyone came to a realization.* "THE ODDS ARE GOOD NO ONE PICKED THE RIGHT PATH!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2008)

Shin and Alph continue down the river path narrowly avoiding underwater mines. Shin paddles furiously while Alph seals up a leak in the boat with a spare plank of wood. 

"By the way there's no need to paddle so hard. We have plenty of propulsion to reach the finish line," and he points to two small black cartridges secured to the back of the boat.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2008)

Grim calmly rowed the boat with Zander. "I wonder what the trap here might be." He smirked. "I'm not sure, The ma-" BANG! A needle was stuck in Zander's neck and he passed out. "Oh?" He looked over at the Buildings. "I wonder who shot that." People began exiting the buildings. "You made a mistake hurting my comrade." 

"Why this is interesting." Dread smirked, Falco was knocked out too. "Do you know anything about the murders?" He was surrounded by many people. "I might. But i also might know that there was no way you could prove it." The people all raised random items. "WE DON'T LIKE MURDERS ON THIS ISLAND!!!!" "Heh."

"Dododo." Jason rowed with the silent women. "There doesn't seem to be anything on this path." He looked around. "I can understand the people not being around but where are all the traps?" Under the water, "What's with that thing...." there are many divers holding their breath looking up at a giant mask slowly going up the river.

"HAHA!" James was in Gorilla point, rowing as fast as possible. "The left!" Sooyoung swung her blade and cut a big fish in half. Kordo Island Maneater. A large fish that normally resides in the Lakes of the Island. "This was a fun path!" James smiles. "I'll conquor it!" But what the racers didn't seem to realize. Is the first interesction is coming up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2008)

Alph and Shin sail into the first intersection, their boat banged up form the mines but still going strong. 

"Which way!" exclaims Shin. 

"Hmm...interesting..." Alph says. 

"And what's that?" Shin asks. 

"I have no clue where to go next...." he says. Shin facepalms and just picks a random direction, hoping that there aren't anymore traps ahead.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2008)

"Well, That wasn't hard to do." Grim laughed, he had kept just barely towing to keep himself in place. "But my gun isn't with me today." The bodies of the attacking pirates quickly flow down the river. "The flow isn't that fast, which is why its safe to fall in." He continued rowing. "If your conscious." 

"Glad cap gave me this." Jacob put the pistol he received from the captain away. "He's not a trusting man at all. Heh." He continued his kicking and rowed road onward into the next section of the river. There is no telling what the traps will be like higher up in the waters.

"This is kinda fun." Jason paddled onward. The men who were supposed to be attacking him stood very confused. "Is... that really a boat...?" One of the men asks. "I... i think it is...." Another responds. "It.... it would be too embarrassing to sink it...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2008)

_18 years ago in The West Blue..._
A house explodes, then another, and another in a chain reaction. “CHIBIBBIBIBBIBIBIBIBIBIBI!!!!!” laughs a Pirate with red spiky hair and a ghostly pale face. He wears a long leather coat with silver spikes embedded all around it, his eyes are black and his lips blood red. He blows up another house, “Chibibibibibibi!!!” he laughs again hysterically....meet Captain Garuda, Bounty 331,000,000 Beli. 

“Ah I needed a vacation. It's good to be back in the West Blue!” he shouts joyously. Suddenly a gunshot rings out, at the end of the street five men with rifles stride forward. On their shirts, silver badges read, Deputy. “STOP IN THE NAME OF THE LAW!” shouts one of the deputies. 

Garuda looks at them and laughs, “Chibibibibibibi! Or what you'll shoot me?” he asks with amusement and he walks casually towards them. The deputies shoot at Garuda, hitting him with a hail of bullets but somehow every bullet goes through him causing no damage.

“No way in hell!” one of deputies exclaims fearfully, “He's a....”

“LOGIA!!!” bellows Garuda, his entire body turns into a light red liquid that engulfs the men like a wave, burning them until only their skeletons are left. Garuda regains his physical form and crushes one of the skeletons under his boot, “I'm an Acid man you fools. I can't be hurt!”

*BAM!* A fist flies out of nowhere and slams into Garuda's face launching him backwards. “Well so much for that theory fella!” exclaims a female voice. Garuda rubs his jaw and looks at this new opponent with a shocked face, “IMPOSSIBLE!!” he yells. 

In front of Garuda stands a tall blond haired woman in her early twenties, with bright blue eyes. She wears cowboy boots, a plain beige shirt and blue jeans. Around her hips are strapped two silver revolvers and on her shirt is pinned a gold badge that reads Marshal, “You shoulda' stayed in the New World fella, was it too much for you to handle?” she asks with a knowing grin, “This town and its people are under my protection!”

Garuda snarls at the woman, “You think because you can touch me that you can win?” The Pirates body starts to smoke and his skin begins to ooze acid that melts onto the ground leaving smoldering craters, Garuda laughs with delight, “Can you punch acid as well?” he asks. 

The woman shrugs, “I'm not in the mood for a manicure,” she responds casually. Suddenly she disappears from her spot and reappears behind Garuda with her silver revolver aimed at the back of his head. 
*
“CAPTAIN, BEHIND YOU!!!!”* screams Garuda's crew. Garuda merely laughs without fear, “Bullets can't hurt a logi.....” *BANG!* Garuda's brains splatter everywhere and he falls to the floor. The woman  blows away the smoke from the barrel of her revolver and spins it around, “A little bit of me goes into every one of my bullets,” she says. Garuda's men hightail it out of town, running as if the devil himself is after them. 

On a faraway rooftop a man spies the woman with rapt attention. He wears a black suit with an open collar and around his waist are holstered two oversized crimson steel revolvers, “Damn she's good...looks good too,” he mutters. The man reaches into his jacket and takes out a mini den den mushi, “I think we've found the perfect candidate,” he says into the device.

“You know what you have to do...” replies a voice and it cuts off.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2008)

"This boat... is rotten..." A man was paddling the head of a large fish somewhere in the ocean. "Beruberuberu." There came a ringing from his pocket. "It's captain again... didn't he say he was going to send someone else...?" The man picked up the phone. "Hey! you're still alive?" Captain is an odd man.

"Yes, I'm on my way to the targets now." He sighed. "Ah! good! Do you know where they are?" The other man questioned. "hmm. Using the information i got after beating up some marines, it seems they landed on that island." The line was silent for a moment. "Which one...?" The captains voice asked. "THE ONE IN NORTH BLUE!!!"

The line went silent again. "Oh. That place is weird." SLAM! The man hit his head with an Oar. "I swear... Captain is the most agrivating man i've ever met... I can't even imagine what his kids are like."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2008)

"THIS-ISN'T-OVER!" Froko roared. "Give up already, you old coot, you can't even moe anymore" Hilda taunted. "CAN'T-MOVE! KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! I STILL HAVE AN ACE UP MY SLEEVE!" The ash all over the island gathered around Froko. "Everyone, pull back!" Rek commanded as Fahady, Ruru and Matyr slowly flew away from the swirling mass of ash. "YOU THINK YOU'VE WON!?" WELL, THINK AGAIN!!" The ash engulfed the skies, covering all of Radfol in darkness. 2 glass knives came out of the ashes and crossed with each other. "NOTHING WILL BE LEFT OF THIS ISLAND AFTER I USE THIS ATTACK!" The two knives ran through each other,creating sparks. These sparks flew all around, setting the ash ablaze.

"W-what's happening?" Arianne wondered as she stared at the sky. "The heavens...are burning!" Jun said as the ash in the sky glowed bright red. "KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO!THIS IS MY FINAL ATTACK! MONT-SAINT HELL END! FLAMING ASH SHALL RAIN ALL OVER RADFOL, DESTROYING ALL LIFE IN THE ISLAND! KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO!" Ruru was enraged by Froko's banter. "I WON'T LET YOU YOU BASTARD!" He and his sister flew at Froko to deliver the finishing blow. "KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! SERPENTERA VULCANA!" The ash formed 5 flaming serpents, spewing the poisonous substance from their mouths. "BURN EVERYTHING!" 4 of the serpents flew into town, while the 5th one stayed behind to deal with Ruru and the others.

"Damnit, what are we going to do, Ruru?" Arianne asked. "We've beaten this guy before, Arianne, we can do it again." He said to her. Froko laughed at Ruru's statement. "DO YOU REALLY THINK YOU CAN BEAT ME, MONTAGUE!? I HAVE YEARS OF EXPERIENCE IN USING MY POWERS, AND ADD TO THAT THE FACT THAT I HAVE REGAINED MY YOUTH, I'M UNSTOPPABLE!" 

Froko expected them to be discouraged, but Ruru simply laughed. "YOU NEVER UNDERSTOOD, DID YOU FROKO?" On the ground, one of the serpents was about to attack a little girl, when a large chunk of granite hit it in the face. "Good job, Wilmer." Livvy said to him. "Thanks." The serpent roared, and tried to bite Wilmer, but Livvy created a shield to protect him. "Do you mind finishing this guy off, Wilmer?" She asked. The man smiled and transformed into his hybrid red ant form. "SWARM HAMMER!" He jumped into the air and slammed all 4 fists onto the serpent, putting it down. "You always searched for a way to keep yourself young. Even though your body is the same as it was in your prime, that mind of yours will always stay senile!" A metal claw caught one of the serpent's glass attacks and threw it back at it. "Gocki dear, do you mind if I finish it off?" Gib walked towards the serpent, still floating in the sky. "Go ahead, honey." Gib threw a small bomb which released a blue gas. Seconds later the gas ignited, heavily damaging the structure of the serpent. "BRASUL EARTHSHAKE!" Yelled the former marine as he swatted another one of the serpents with his staff causing its head to vibrate. "I'll take over from here! SECRET BUG NINJA ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE; CERTAIN KILL BUTTERFLY DAWN!" A giant pink butterfly appeared out of a puff of smoke, and tackled the disoriented serpent. . "TIGER'S MAW!" Jun yelled, hitting another serpent hard with her spear. "Good work dearie, now leave it to me." Arianne said as she spun a giant spiderweb that covered and sliced the serpent's mouth."Now now, you people, don't you forget me." Pizarro stood on the highest building in town, and pulled out a strange wire from his pocket. "String of Fury." The string shot from his hand, and tied up the necks of the 4 serpents, its length spanning most of the town. "Slice!" Pizarro pulled on the wire, beheading the ash serpents. The serpents were not defeated though, as they blasted from their bodies hundreds of Vesuvian needlers, which were parried by about everyone. "Man, this is awesome!" Matyr yelled as he dodged the needles with his mech. "LOCK ON!" Cass yelled, hitting every needle that Matyr did not dodge.

Froko looked on with disbelief, as they all fought back his strongest technique. "But...how..." The montague siblings grinned to each other. "I'd explain it to you, Froko, but you wouldn't understand." He flew at blinding speeds and appeared infront of Froko. "TETRA HAMMER!" 4 arms slammed onto the last serpent's face. "My turn. Soru Phantasm." Hilda disappeared, and suddenly 5 copies of her surrounded Froko. " Soru is done by kicking off the ground 10 times in the blink of an eye. I have mastered this further by kicking off the ground 100 times, allowing me to seem everywhere." Hilda smiled sinisterly, and each copy placed their fingers on Froko. "Rokushiki Ougi: Rokuougan." She said as she unleashed the strongest Rokushiki attack on the serpent Froko was hiding in, not once, but 5 times. The attack destroyed the Serpentera Vulcana, and removed Froko's concentration, causing him to return to his original form before using Krakatoa doomsday. "AND NOW FOR THE FINISHER! TETRA RIPPER!" Ruru barraged Froko with hundreds of punches striking him unrelentingly. "Not...again..." Froko muttered before plummeting to the earth.

With Froko defeated, the townspeople rejoiced. Everyone headed back to the Montague home to check on Ella and Nathan. "I can't believe it." Rek said, bemused. "It is ironic for this to happen after such carnage had befallen the land." Jun said to him. "But it is a good thing, though." Arianne said. "Well, it was hard getting them out, with Ella screaming at Nathan 'how can you do this to me you bastard!'" Pierro told her mother, making his best expression of her sister. "Ella, may I hold the babies?" Ruru asked while in his hybrid beetle form. "Of course dad." Ella handed over a little baby girl to Ruru, while Nathan handed over a little baby boy to him. "They have your eyes, dad." Nathan commented jockingly, looking at Ruru's insectoid eyes. "What are their names?" Ruru asked, still in bugform. "The boy's name is Rolo, dad. The girl's is Nunally." Ruru smiled as he rocked the children in his arms. Cass turned around, and saw everyone slowly aging back. "What's happening?" She asked. "Well, Froko's ash attacks must've defiled the fountain. A good cleaning should fix it up, but I'd much rather stay my real age." Pizarro told her. "Agreed." Hilda said, hugging the quickly aging man."WAAAAAAAAH!" The babies cried. "Dad! Give me the babies!" Ella yelled as she and her husband took them away from Ruru. "I have a feeling you'd make a GREAT grandparent, Ruru." Rek said jockingly as everyone laughed.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 19, 2008)

"You will die because you are fool."
Jaw is injured badly and he is bleeding fast.The blade of Jark's sword seemed like it didn't even touched him but it caused him a deadly and deep wound.
Jaw was not speaking at all while listening to Jark
"Well if you cannot pass from me then you are not the chosen one that will defeat Dracule Mihawk......"
Jark's crew was laughing all the time seeing their captain smashing a man.
And then Jaw fell completely down to the ground.Jark laughted and walked away from Jaw's body.
But as he walked he heard something and just turned his head.He could see Jaw trying to stand up again even if he was bleeding.
"Oi..! I am training so hard.Even if I am bleeding I can still fight."
"I am impressed.You are a fool or a brave but weak man that doesn't care if he dies."
"That's wrong.I cannot die until I reach my goal.I cannot lose!"
Jaw stands up as he grabs his swords from the ground but Jark is so vicious that charges at him first and finaly stabs him straight to his chest as the cold blade passes through him and the blood covers him .
"Grr....." Jaw can still stand as he splits blood.
"I told you that you will die" Jark pulls his sword out of Jaw's body and then kicks him and smashes him again at the wall behind him with force.
"Damn you....you really got me there, didn't you"
"How the hell you can talk like that?Why you don't just die!!!"
"He....Dreams never die......I am going to find Mihawk and then becoming the best.So I cannot stand losing now" Jaw barely can breath as now he has a completely open wound but he is not stopping at all.
"Just Die!!!" Jark charge at him again like a maniac this time but even if he moved at high speeds something stopped him the last moment.
His sword stopped at the blades of Jaw's swords.
"In the whole battle I was watching and learning your moves....." Jaw splits blood again and this time he pushes Jark back.Jaw has a superhuman strength since he is training all day with heavy weights and more.
He cannot handle both of his swords now so he keeps only Yamato.
"Destiny Song!!" Jaw whispers as Jark doesn't manage to even prepare himself as Jaw moves at invisible speeds and appears in just a moment behind Jark and puts his sword back in its scabbard."Tsaf" as the sword completely goes into the scabbard and a line of bllod comes out of Jark's body.
"Arghh...!!!!" Jark falls to his knees as a staight line and huge cut appears across his body.
Jaw did the move so fast that seemed like not moving and the blood came out as he put his sword in its scabbard.
Jark didn't even say something as he died.....
Jark's crew run away since their captain just died.
Jaw walks near Jark's body and grabs Jark's magnificent sword as he walks away and tries to find some bandages to heal himself before he dies from bleeding.



After some time.........

Jaw walks towards a a house while an old man sees him and immedietly runs to help him when Jaw falls unconsious at the stairs of the house.

Jaw wakes up on a bed.He is in a bedroom.His whole upper body is covered with bandages and he can barely move.
Jaw tries to look around when he hears the sound of the door.
A tall and gorgeous woman walks inside while Jaw can easily see her boobs through her light clothe.
"Who....ar...are you?" Jaw asks in pain.
"My name is Joanna and my dad sent me here to help you"
"Oh..fine.But I feel ok."
Jaw was ready to grab her, throw her at the bed and ......
But he just tried to stand up and walk.
"Are you sure you don't need any help?"
"You will need help if I grab you sexy bitch..." Dirty thoughts passed from Jaw's mind for a while.
"Oh yes yes, I feel fine."
Joanna walked out of the room as the door closed behind her.
"Damn I don't have time for girls right now.I have to train harder and harder."
Jaw walks at the corner of the room as the 2 swords were there.
Jaw looks at his Sorijou and Yamato
 He starts doing push-ups and lifting the bed to train himself even if he is injured.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2008)

The people of Radfol were now back in town, preparing to restore Radfol to its nomal state. The city had suffered greatly from the attack Froko caused. Blocks of stone lay on the streets. Ash polluted many wells, making the water undrinkable. The docks was the least damaged part of Radfol, and it was now crammed with many of its denizens. 

"This'll take a while." Hilda said as she looked at the people sitting inside the indoor harbors. The granary was thankfully spared from the attack, and they had managed to procure enough bread from the structure to feed the town. 

"I feel a bit bad leaving Radfol with all this mess." Rek said to Arianne, who was with Rek on the Windy Dirge. "No worries, dearie. A lot of these people were former pirates and marines. They can take care of themselves until the relief goods from the nearby islands arrive. Jun approached Rek and Arianne with a passive look on her face. "Rek, the Dirge is ready to sail." Rek smiled at the news. "Excellent. We just have to wait for Ruru, Matyr and his new girlfriend. " Jun looked at him apprehensively. "Rek, where to now?" She asked. From his pocket, Rek took out a modest amount of ash and then a small flier. "There's a festival being held at Kordos island. After the whole incident with Froko, I thought we needed some Rest and Relaxation. "

"So, are you ready for your big adventure?" Kozo asked Cass in the half ruined orphanage, the place she called home for most of her life. The ninja had returned to his old form, now having to depend on a cane for movement. "I'm not sure Mr. Kozo... I've never been out to sea before." The old man looked at her reassuringly. "You're going with Lord Du Mortis and Lord Zelios, aren't you? You'll be fine. You have good friends with you who'll help you out. Just make sure to help them out too." There was a brief silence for a while. Kozo was like a father to her, and indeed, to the many orphaned children of Radfol who had lost their families in the seas. "Okay, I'm ready." She slung a bag filled with her belongings to her shoulder, and left the orphanage, taking a brief glance at Kozo before meeting up with Matyr, who stood outside waiting for her. "Ready?" He asked. "Of course. Let's go." She replied as she walked towards the Windy Dirge with Matyr following behind. "One thing, though." She asked. "Yeah, what is it?" Cass looked at him curiously. "Are you and Rek rich?"

Ruru was the last to arrive to the Windy Dirge. He and his children and grandchildren took a long route, through the sandy beaches of Radfol instead of the usual cobblestone lanes. "So dad, off to sea again?" Ella asked, cradling her son in her arms while her daugher was in Nathan's. "Yes. Lord Rek needs me to tend to his wounds whenever Lady Jun gives her a beating." Ruru and his children laughed. They neared the docks, and knew it was time. "You 3 be good now. Take care of Radfol." He told Pierro, Ella and Nathan. "Of course dad." Pierro told him. "And Pierro." He called to his son. "Get yourself married, I want grandchildren from you too, you know." As they neared the shp, Arianne suddenly jumped infront of Ruru. Despite being old again, she was quite agile. "Take care of yourself, honey." She said before kissing her husband. 

A few minutes later, Ruru, Matyr and Cass were on the ship. All of them seemed cheerful, except Cass, who had a petrified look on her face. "Excellent, everyone is here, including our new crewmate." Cass grinned widely. On cue, a fleet of 20 marine ships arrived on Radfol to escort the Windy Dirge. "Just in time. Matyr, ready the engines." The Windy Dirge's engines whirled widely, as the Ironclad ship left port, Arianne and the others waved to them. "Our next destination is Kordos island." Rek yelled to the marine ships. After making his declaration, Ruru took out his throne and went downstairs to get refreshments. "Well, everyone, Kordos awaits.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jaw was not stopping training hard even if he was badly injured because someone just reminded him his important goal.


_Some years ago......_

"Hey grandfather, take this" a young boy is training with wooden swords with an old man.
"Hehehe...you became better after all"
 the old man hugs the boy and they both laught.They are happy as the night comes and the old man tells some stories to the young boy.
Stories about the greatest men in the world.
The old man is a master swordsman and when he was young he wanted to become the world's best swordsman.But after reaching Grand Line the man with the shiny black sword that was like a cross stopped him from reaching his own dream.Years passed and the old man returned home....
Today the old man tries to sleep as he feels his heart weaker than ever.
"Well, my grandson.Don't let anyone ever try to stop you...Never"
The young boy nods as the old man falls asleep....forever.
Some years later his parents die too and the young boy is alone from now on.Now he is left only with the promise and the dream.


Present time....

Jaw continued lifting up and down the whole old wooden bed
"I promised to my whole family that one day I will become the best.A promise especially to my Grandfather...." Jaw whispers as he continued the training without stopping.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2008)

Friday. Kordo Island-

The week has been brutal for everyone. "You have all done well to make it this far." Amanda commented. "The current leader board is as follows." she pointed to a large piece of paper. "First place, Team 4. Second place Team 6. Third place team 5. Teams 1 2 and 3 tie for fourth." Everyone looked pleased with themselves. 

But the mayor was still upset over what he had seen last night.... The Previous night--

"We'll go through with the plan now." Grim commented. "If we can get the jewel before anyone notices then we'll be able to continue the event's before slipping off the Island." He smirks. "Get into positions, We'll stay in contact via baby denden mushi. If you get caught. Don't." The men nodded and the teamed moved out.

The streets are dark, not a single light can be seen. Three figures jump across the roofs and run through the streets below. "Dread, Position." Grim spoke into the Denden mushi. "20m from the target." Grim nodded. "Jacob, Position." He waited for reply. "10m from the target. Sorry, I thought i was being followed." 

Grim looked around. "I'm 5m from target. I can see it clearly." There was a small manhole in front of him. "You know what to do from here." Grim jumped up and crashed through the manhole. Running through the sewer. "Right captain." Jacob leaped into a building. "I've got it." Dread jumped into one of the rivers.

The mayor sat peacefully in his office. "The murders have slowed. Perhaps it was just some angry pirates after all... But i do not trust that grim fellow." CRASH! The window to his office shattered. "Hey." A masked man spoke out. "What do you want." BAM! the door was kicked in. A second masked man walked towards him. 

"We want the stone." The mayors eyes narrowed. "If i refuse?" a blade rested against his neck. "We're not above killing you." A third man spoke. "Damn pirates." The mayor stood up and walked out of the room with the three men. "We keep it in a special spot. Its the heart of the people." The men all laugh.

"Then why give out such a thing as the grandprize?" The mayor didn't respond. "I don't fear you gaining the heart. No one but gral could stand it." He laughed. "You are a crazy old man. Join my crew." The mayor spat at him. "You are lucky we need you to find the Jewel." 

In a secret room, below the island. Rests the jewel of the founder. "Wooo. Big cavern." The men looked around. "Too bad there's no light here." The mayor scoffed. "There's plenty of light." a strange sound echoed through the cavern. It was the sound of cloth being moved, followed by a bright flash.

In the center of the Cavern, there was a statue. The founder of the Island. GRAL! and in his chest, the jewel the men were searching for. "Very well." One of the men grabbed the Jewel and the three walked out. "Thanks for your support."

"idiots. As if i'd give you the real jewel." The mayor went back to the true position of the Jewel to confirm its still there. But when he got there... There was nothing. It was gone... "Did they see my bluff? No... there was two teams looking for it..."]

Currently

"Today's game is...... CATCH THE THIEF!!!!!" Amanda shouted and waited for the title to sink into everyone's minds.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2008)

Annie scratches her head, "What thief and what was it that was stolen and for that matter what the hell are the rules?" she asks in a confused tone. "Also what's the prize for first place?" 

"Too many what's she mutters, I don't like what's..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 19, 2008)

Shin who was standing with the rest of his crew instantly turned to face Annie at the mention of a thief.
"Give it back Gunslinger-chan and drop the act."It might came off a little harsh but he really was sure she had done it, it sounded like the thing she would do....He never met a girl that fixated on money, besides she also stole his boat before and Oda knows what more.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 19, 2008)

Tatsu turned to Annie.
Tatsu: You really took it? If you want we can fly out of here to the boat quickly...
He looks around shifty eyed.

James: I don't believe this!
*Shin/Tatsu: Shit, he figured her out!*
James: How could MY team be tied for last place! Who fixed these games! This is an outrage! I demand a recount!
His eyes were burning with rage, Shin and Tatsu sighed.

Eric: Hmph, with all of these pirates it's no suprise something got stolen, I'll just have to take them all in to retrieve whatever was taken.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2008)

"The rules are simple. last night the first place prize was stolen." Everyone was shocked by the news. "The islands most treasured jewel. One of you is suspected to be the thief. You will all work separately and try to find out who stole it. the person who figures it out will be able to keep the first place prize."

"The others will have second to fourth place divided amongst them." Joseph rubbed his chin. "We should leave this to the marines." WHAM WHAM WHAM! Paegun, Sooyoung and Eric hit him.* "WE ARE THE MARINES YOU IDIOT!" *He laughed. "Oh yeah i forgot."  Everyone began looking around. Who could be trusted and who couldn't....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2008)

Annie looks at Tatsu and Shin with a hurt face, "I'm really hurt that you guys think that I would steal....hmph!....I earn my money fair and square," she responds. 

She conveniently ignores all the stolen silverware, expensive paintings (some of which are hanging on the walls of her cabin), linens, designer clothes, cases of liquor, and gourmet chewing gum that she's lifted over the week. 

"Besides my cuteness automatically makes me innocent..." she says while crossing her arms over her chest in an indignant fashion.

Suddenly she shouts into the crowd, "GRIM DID IT!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 19, 2008)

Shin did not buy it, afterall Annie was cute on the outside but he knew what kind of demon was hidden underneat that pretty exterior.
"I don't think even you thought that sounded convincing."He said while he was still giving her that accusing look of his.

And when he she claimed that her cuteness automatically made her innocent he simply snorted loudly.
"Hah!."He exclaimed."Then according to that your Pitblack heart and demonic soul automatically makes you double guilty, or atleast guilty once if deduct the......"At this point the swordsman lost his train of thoughts, afterall math and Annie logic made about as much sense to him as Cyber.....Those Alph thingies,in Shin language that is.

"This conversation is making my hard drive hurt."Alph sighed while rubbing his head, this was making no sense at all.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2008)

Grim smirked. "Normally you'd need evidence before you blame someone." He looked over at Annie. "Being that everyone here is a thief in one way or another. It's possible anyone could have done it. There is also the possibility that. enraged for being excluded from the games. A group of "Lates" decided to steal the grand prize."

Dread nodded. "You can't just blame people randomly." Jacob grinned. "There is always the possibility that what grim said is true." Joseph rubbed his chin. "Yes, But there is also the possibility all the pirates banded together to do the crime." Eric commented. "Do you know how many people there were?" Sooyoung looked at the mayor.

"Can't say for sure. But to steal the jewel you'd need at least three people." Everyone sighed. "The crews here all seem to have more then three people. Meaning the chances are good that one of the crews here did steal it." Everyone was right back where they started.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 19, 2008)

James bursted out, "Well I know I didn't do it so..." He pulls out his blades, "Maybe we should just cut people down three at a time, and then search them while they're out!" 

A chain wraps around him and he is pulled into Eric's fist, "Sorry, the pirate was attempting to start a riot, it had to be done."  He steps on top of James who is still tied up and on the floor, "So, I think that it is safe to say none of the marines have done it," he looks at his crew, "And that none of the idiots would have been able to pull this off."  He looks down at James and many others, "So that rules out quite a few people..."  The crowd looks at him angrily.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2008)

"I have an alibi!" exclaims Annie, "I was in the bar drinking and the bartender, Frank can vouch for me," she says confidently. 

Marcks nods, "I was in my Mother's house making some new weapons in my workshop. She can vouch for me." responds Marcks. 

Annie nod as well, "Hmm....that seems to be the best way to prove who did it. Whoever doesn't have an alibi that can be vouched for by someone other then their crew is a likely suspect."

She sticks her tongue out at Shin, "Ya gotta use your brain, meathead."


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 19, 2008)

"I better get out of here before things get ugly."  OC had been on the Infinite Injustice sleeping to regain his energy after the race.  "My crew hates me anyways... they won't stand up for me."  OC was about to turn to go when he noticed Destin Jaw. "It's one of those son of a bitch marines from New Island.  His crew doesn't seem to be here.  He most likely quit the marines without letting anyone else know. Jackheart and that insane brawler wouldn't let him leave." Eager to remove suspicion from himself, even if Jaw hadn't actually done it, OC pointed at Jaw.  "It was that pirate! Did any of you see him last night? At any of the games, for that matter?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2008)

*"We can't use blind speculation! we'll need to set up a system for this!"* the marines shout. The others nodded. "It seems we'll have to ask everyone for their Alibi one by one. with four of us that shouldn't take very long." Joseph pointed to Jason's group seeming to nod, "Mine". "Six teams. four of us, We'll each take one team. Then, We'll talk to the remaining team." Eric and Sooyoung began gathering up teams.

"We'll also need to get the people they spoke about, They will confirm the Alibi. It's useless to just say "My mom can confirm it" or  "The bartender can vouch for me" We need to make sure they DO vouch for them." Sooyoung commented. "Obviously, You can't take everyone's word as truth, there is always the chance they are working together with them."

The marines nodded. "So, We'll need to confirm at least three people, who would not be likely to steal the Jewel. We'll then put the people into categories. Those with no Alibi, those with a weak alibi, those who don't have the proper number of confirmations and those who have passed." The marines went out to talk to everyone.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 19, 2008)

Shin called over everyone of the crow and then whispered to them.
"Why don't we just get out of here, I don't give a damn about that prize and I doubt any of us here has the detective skills needed to find out whoddunnit."Was that a word?, While the samurai asked himself this Alph replied with.

"Speak for yourself."This recieved him one of Shin's deathly glares."But it is true that there is only have a 7.89% chance that the combined efforts of this crew will lead to us succes, afterall we do not even know what we are looking for, alibis are almost impossible to verify and there are too many potential perpetrators."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2008)

Joseph started with the Little tree pirates. "Captain's first." He smirked. "You got an Alibi little bro?" Jason shook his head. "No." He moved onto Bolt. "You?" Bolt grinned. "I was at the hotel restaurant most of the night, having a hero's buffet!" Joseph nodded. "Can you confirm who was with you and anyone at the resteraunt who can confirm you were indeed there most of the night?"

Bolt nodded and pointed to the remaining crew. "We were there together, Even James. Jason and Eve left early, while Annie hasn't been spotted. There were at least twelve waiters working that night so you should gather them up." Joseph smiled. "So, That's three with no Alibi and one missing... not looking good for you guys." 

Eric walked over to Shin's group, "I don't think you will have a chance to escape. Just tell me where you were in the night. I'll decide if you can go home or not." Was this fair? It's the marines that will win the prize at this rate.....


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 19, 2008)

"Haha, we have a comedian here."Though Shin's face seemed to show a sincere smile at first it soon was replaced with an angered face with eyes that seemed to burn as they radiated killing intent, Alph was trying to hold hold him back but couldn't stop Shin from drawing his sword and raising it towards this punk.

"I was with your momma last night."He spat out."Just ask her,  she can vouch for me."What the hell was this guy thinking, Shin wasn't sure about the others but he sure as hell didn't feel obligated to prove his innocence to a bastard like this.

"Now get out of my face before I get this rustbucket off me and kill you."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2008)

Eric didn't look pleased. "It doesn't matter. I'll just arrest you anyway." He laughed. To him, Everyone's guilty. why should he waste his time asking them for an Alibi? they are pirates, and so they deserve to go to prison. "I would answer his question." Joseph decided to join in the party. "I've already resupplied." 

Raising his hand, he looked at them. "Within my pockets, Reside cannonballs, Bullets and bombs. If you don't answer its easy enough to destroy you, your ship or your friends. I don't care if you don't feel like answering, i will destroy you anyway." This was no time for him to be nice, It's his job to protect the citizens. 

"If my suspicion is correct, the theft connects to the murders. I won't allow a killer to steal the heart of the island and kill its people. That is what it means to be a marine! if you want to fight I ACCEPT!" There was no stopping Joseph during these moments of his. And considering Eric is on his side... Who knows the Damage they can cause.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 19, 2008)

"Destroy me?"Shin asked as he pushed Alph of him."Try it, if you succeed then it simply means I'm not worthy of existing."He said as he took on an attacking stance.
The boy was completely unphased by the threats made to his crew and ship, no he wouldn't back down from a fight.

He wouldn't allow himself to lose to guys like these, how could he claim to be the future strongest if he lost to punks like these.

"I was trying to keep this from happening, but now that you marines have offered a fight I can not resist anymore."Alph now said as his eyes seemed to lit up.
The android didn't want to get caught up in these troubles and like Shin wanted to escape but it was too late now, besides these were marines....They deserved to die.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2008)

Annie laughs at Joseph and taps her holstered guns, "Try it fella!" and she sticks out her tongue at Joseph, daring him to do something. 

"You guys strike me as some lazy ass Marines to have been cavorting with Pirates this whole week and last time I checked your side is just as corrupt as ours except you guys pay to have the laws written. At least Pirates are honest about what they do and not all Pirates are just common thieves."

Marcks backs up Annie and nods furiously even though he is actually scared as hell, up until now he's only engaged in games not real fights, "Annie's right...well not about the violence part...just because we're Pirates doesn't make us thieves," he responds.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 19, 2008)

Click. In the blink of an Eye, Joseph has two pistols resting near Annie's head and Shin's face. "I refuse to accept those men as marines." He commented. "Those who are corrupt are not marines. They are nothing but weak minded men who seek only to take advantage of the people. I wont allow them to call themselves marines." He looked at the pirates.

"I'M THE MAN WHO WILL BECOME FLEET ADMIRAL AND SEND THEM ALL TO THEIR RIGHTFUL PLACE IN JAIL!" he calmed himself down. "No pirate who's done any wrong should be arrested. being a pirate doesn't make you guilty. But when the lives are the people are in danger there is no choice but to become Serious. Not knowing who the killer and the thief are only adds more tension."

He lowered his pistols. "If you do not tell me your Alibi and provide the witnesses. I will fight you and i will take you to prison. I will put my life on the line for the people of this Island. I have no other choice. That is what it means to be a marine." Eric was in a state of shock. "I didn't think this idiot.. would have that kind of side to him..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

Annie rolls her eyes and has had enough, "You don't draw on a gunslinger and expect no reprisals fella," and she draws at Joseph and Eric's head, "There's a seastone bullet (she was saving it for Grim in case he pulled something)  in this gun and an explosive round in the other and I ain't gonna lower 'em until you quit your bullshit."

"We didn't do anything wrong and we don't have to prove anything to you or anyone."

Marcks looks on in shock at Annie's sudden display and he draws his pellet gun but keeps it lowered and looks at Joseph, "Look, we didn't steal anything or kill anyone. I've only been with these people for a week and they've accepted me as their nakama without knowing anything about me. They've stuck up for me and helped me...they're good people."

Annie keeps her revolvers steady, "Don't even bother Marcks, that Marine is just a hypocrite. This fat ass Mayor complains about his precious jewel being stolen and we're supposed to think it endangers people's lives?....pfft...oh please get off your high horse Mr. Marine, why don't you go interrogate your dumb brother, I bet you'll give him a free pass."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2008)

"Only a fool would think that Jewel doesn't endanger lives." Grim smirked. "The jewel contains a special force. Not only that, but the man who wore the jewel. Found an island with the same design. Odd isn't it?" He looked over at Annie. "You are not going to scare that marine women. He's ready to die for his cause. Can you say the same?"

Joseph raised his gun and pointed it back at Annie. "Knowledge is power." He commented. "And judging by both your actions and the way you speak. You lack power." Shhhhing. The sound of a sword being unsheathed echoes to the crews. "You will all put your guns down." Jason pointed his blade at them. "Only a idiots use violence."

"Hey. Why didn't anyone tell us this would be a battle." Bolt, James and Rex all ready their weapons. "As i said. Only idiots use violence." He pointed to his crew. *"WHAT THE HELL!?"* Jason then sheathed his sword. "There is no point in searching for the thief. The two likely suspects are obvious." He commented.

"Both Grim and myself are the only ones who bothered to learn of the jewel and the Island. Both he and myself are the only ones with motivation to steal the jewel and both he and i are the only ones capable of doing such. As only he and i have the brains to pull it off." Everyone lowered their weapons.

*"WHO THE HELL ARE YOU CALLING DUMB!?" *they all shout. "Heh, The boy is right. Only he and i could possibly have taken the Jewel." Grim pat his back. "So, That lowers the tension a bit and now we only have two suspects right?" He winked at Jason. "There's no point in others dying. I have the Jewel." Jason reached into his pocket.

"Ah? Interesting. so do i." grim smirked and pulled a jewel fom his jacket.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

Annie stares at Joseph, "When I can put a bullet between your eyes faster then an eye blink that's the only power you need fella...not some half assed rhetoric."

Annie then looks at the jewels, "Oooooooh....special jewels with magical powers...oooooohhh....aw get the hell outta here!"

"There ain't no magical powers in this world or hokey mumbo jumbo like that. Everything has a logical explanation," she says. "I didn't come here to play detective. So why don't we just shoot the both of them and sort out the questions later."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2008)

"With that kind of attitude the grandline will be your end." a voice from the shadows commented. A single man walked out of the alley and stood next to Jason. "I openly admit to being the partner of Jason Rodgers. I can vouch that he has the true jewel." Dread and Jacob stood next to Grim. "We openly vouch for our captain. He has the true jewel." 

"Guh. More people..." Everyone's heads were kind of hurting after all these talks, well at least the idiots. "DAMN IT! WHY DID IT HAVE TO BE CAP! SOMEONES LYING!" Belle held Bolt back. "It's not true damn it!" The mayor looked at Annie. "You would be giving up atleast twenty million." Those were the words he spoke.

"Find the thief isn't over. Since both admitted it... They would be the winner anyway." The mayor commented. "The only way to win now is by finding out which one is real, The one to figure it out wins the prizes." Money is a weakness for many people. But who is the man standing next to Jason.

"And that's not all." Amanda commented. "Jason is lacking the third member required to get the true jewel. If he only has himself and this man it's impossible for it to be real. The odds are it could be simply one of the jewels we sell at the shop." Jason nodded. "I can confirm we had three members." The man then nodded again. "I aswell can confirm we had another member."

Annie laughed. "Simple then. You just check the jewels yourself mayor." The mayor shook his head. "I was not allowed to touch the jewel until the 100th anniversary of the games, that's what Gral told me." Everyone's eyes shot open. *"HOW OLD IS THIS GUY!?"* the mayors eye twitched. "HE TOLD ME IN A DREAM DAMN IT!"

"So, we need to confirm the third person who was with Jason and then confirm the real jewel in order to win the event." The mayor nodded. "It's as simple as that." Annie laughed. "Then it was that Amazon chick!" Jason and the man shook there head. *"Nope."

 *"I say it was Joseph." Eve pointed at Jason's brother. *"Oh?"* Everyone scratched their heads. "Hehehehe!" Joseph rubbed the back of his head. "It seems i was found out~" He stuck his tongue out and walked over to Jason and the other man. "Well, You gave in fast." Jason comments. "Heh, Can't help it." He smiled.

"So. You've betrayed the marines....?" Eric looked at Joseph. "Maybe." He winked. "I knew he was just a no good rotten liar!" Annie aimed her gun at him. "Heh." Shin scoffed. He knew that guy couldn't be trusted. "So, Now we figure out which is the real one huh?" Bolt was grabbing his head in frustration. 

"DAMN IT ITS NOT TRUE!" Jason kept completely calm. Joseph had a big dumb grin on his face and The other man was picking his nose. "...." Grim, Dread and Jacob all seemed calm. "Shouldn't you be more concerned that you will be imprisoned?" Eric looked over at Grim. "I don't fear marine prison. I've been to the detention facility." 

He then smirked. "Besides. How can prison compare to what i experienced in youth." The mayor looked them over. "How did both of you steal the Jewel." Annie's eye twitched. "WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST ASK THAT FIRST!?" She shouted. "Because you said check the jewels not the method to get them." She raised her guns. "I'LL KILL HIM I SWEAR I WILL!!!!" 

"I got the jewel by going into the underground dome. There was three locks that i had to turn and you can't turn them by yourself. Joseph and Alco helped me." Jason said in seriousness. "I opened the three locks throughout the city, then my men and i opened the main lock together." Grim smirked. 

*"We caught the thief."* Joseph, Jason and Alco punched out Grim's crew. "Good job you three!" the mayor smiled. "I wasn't sure if he was the one who attacked me in my office last night!" The mayor laughed. "It was no problem mayor." Joseph smiled. "Yeah." Jason shrugged. "Hehe, Man i was just in the right place."
*
"what just happened...." *Questionmarks flew over everyones head. "Last night, I called Joseph and Jason together in order to give them a package." Alco smiled. "It was then the mayor came out crying." Joseph added. "And he asked us to help him find the thief." Jason finished. "I'll take them to jail." Joseph smiled. "I'll just take my seven resort passes." Jason held his hand out. "And all the teams guys a couple grand and free passes to the Alibabi resort and Casino."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 20, 2008)

After his hard training Jaw walks at the streets of town with his 2 swords but he is still injured and covered with bandages.
His left hand rests up his bundled up swords as he walks.
Then he sees a crowd of people, most of them pirates.Then he hears a voice about a thiefe and when he sees tha mayor too he immedietly understands that is something about the games.Suddenly a man in black points at Jaw andd shouts.
Jaw just ignores him and continues walking...


Led is near Shin adn the other members of the crew but he ignnores the last game since he has a whole piece of meat and eats it.
And none of the others blame him for the jewel too.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2008)

"Ok ok ok... explain in depth again..." James and Bolt were holding their heads. "I knew he was innocent~" Eve clasped her hands together. She was wearing a pink short sleave shirt with a heart on it and long white pants. They nodded, "You gather the crews." 

"It was simple." Alco commented. "My captain ordered me to deliver these pieces of paper to Joseph and Jason. When i got here, I went out and met with them in secret." Eve raised a hand. "So that's why he left halfway through our walk." Alco nodded. *"They... were on a walk...?"* The little tree pirates looked confused.

"When we went to out meeting place, The mayor came out screaming and crying. It seems someone had taken the first place jewel by force. It was then, he came up with a plan to catch the criminals." Joseph added. "prior to the event, three men attacked him in his office, So he went to check on the real jewel."

The mayor nodded. "I figured the men who would steal the jewel would be apart of the crew taking part in the games. So, I gave these men a fake jewel and told them to act like real criminals." The mayor laughed. "So, we had to make sure none of the crews knew. Everything had been an act and planed out."

They all pointed at Grim. *"In order to catch them." *The mayor smirked. "I was betting all i had on him holding the real Jewel. It's just a good thing he didn't the fake one... Or i'd be at a total loss." He bowed to the three men who helped him. "I'm in your debt." They shrugged. "Just give us the prize's as agreed upon and make sure you keep the jewel safe." 

Joseph smiled and looked over at Annie. "No hard feelings~" He winked at her. "For some reason. I really wanna shoot this guy." Annie thought. "Wellp. It's time we get these guys to jail." He looked over at Sooyoung Paegun and Eric. "Sorry for not telling you." Paegun didn't seem to mind. Sooyoung just sighed but Eric didn't seem too trusting.

"Oh and You guys?" Joseph looked back and held his hand up like a gun. "Bang." Annie felt blood running down her cheek. "When did..." He blew on his finger. "Bullet expel." He smiled and waved. "We'll have to have a duel sometime lil' lady." He turned back and winked. "Let's make a date out of it~"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2008)

"I think I just pulled a brain muscle."Shin mumbled to himself while he was now the one rubbing his temples while Alph was standing here with big excited eyes as if he had just stepped into his favourite soap opera.
"That is not physically possible Shin."He commented without taking his attention from these craze developments.

"I'm gonna kill both Led and that Jaw, because of them we went here.....It'll probably end up with it taking a week longer before I become the world's strongest, now I have to train 3 times as hard until I catch up again."He was going to walk away until a bullet shot was heard and in a flash he turned around with his sword out again.

He held his blade against Joseph's neck, a trickle of blood trickled down from where the blade met Joseph.
"Nobody get's away with harming one of my bitches."Well he still didn't like Annie enough to call her his nakama but they were crewmates afterall and he would stand up for her.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 20, 2008)

"Oi..!" Led says as he heard the sound and turned around too.
He will protect his nakama with his own life and now that someone tries to hurt one of his crew members he will go in front.
Led took a serious face and he even throw away his meat as he stood up and walked closer to Shin and that Joseph.
"Nobody hurts my friends" Led was ready to battle at the side of Shin and Annie.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 20, 2008)

All of a sudden, Bolt appears in between Shin and Led.  His head is faced down and his sai was touching each of their necks.
Bolt: "Now now, we're pirates not murderers.  I think everyone just needs to calm down."
He looks up and smiles.
Bolt: "Can't we all just have a good time?"
He presses harder against Shin's neck.  He then looks over at Led.
Bolt: "I don't even know who the hell you are."
Led: "I-"
Bolt: "My bad, it sounded like I cared."
He releases his grip against Led and focuses on Shin.
Bolt: "But you.  You need to calm.  The fuck.  Down."
Shin lightly releases his grip on Joe.
Bolt: "Now thats better.  In case you didn't realize, Joe is a bit of an idiot-"
Joe: "Guilty as charged."
Bolt: "So don't take all of his actions so seriously."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 20, 2008)

Led was ready to smash that guy that dared to put his sai on them and insult them but as he saw that he wanted only to be good and make his other friend calm down too a smile appeared out of his serious face and started laughing.
"Aahahaha.....so it was not a big deal."
The others look at him strange.
"Oh....and I thought that you really hurt my friends.Of course if it was serious and you really hurt my friends then I will make you pay."
The others calmed down too as shin puts his sword back and everyone walks back.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

Annie wipes the blood from her cheek and pretends to smile back at Joseph, "You're such a go getter..." she says in a charming voice. 

Suddenly Annie moves her hands faster then the eye can track and blasts Joseph in the head. A glob of foam expands around his face enveloping his entire head up to the neck. Then she appears in front of him and kicks him in the midsection. "Thanks Mr. Marine but I already have a boyfriend and next time it'll be a real bullet blowing your brains out."

Before Joseph's Marine crew can react Annie fires repeatedly at them *"Gel Round!"*  Marcks jumps beside her and fires, *"10 Point Cannon!"* Annie's gel mixes with the green goop from Marcks cannon and spread all over Paegun, Sooyoung and Eric. They try to move but the gel hinders their movement completely. 

"I can't move!" exclaims Paegun. 

Annie looks over at Shin and Led, "I think its time that we skip town!" she exclaims and sprints off towards the boat, leaving a smoke trail behind her. Marcks nods solemnly and sheds a tear, "I'll miss my hometown....BUT WHEN I RETURN I WILL HAVE BECOME A GREAT HERO AND BRAVE MAN OF THE SEA!!!" he proclaims loudly.

Joseph leaps to his feet still with the foam all around his face, cursing loudly and Marcks jumps away, startled, "Yeah off to the boat!" he exclaims and jets away leaving a smoke trail bigger then Annie's.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2008)

"You have a boyfriend?"Shin asked, was he out of the loop or something."Can anyone besides you see this boyfriend of your's or is he just imaginary?"He asked sceptically but before he recieved an answer the marines were encased with goo and as two of his crew members took off Shin decided to run after them and Alph did the same....Though unsure of it, they both presumed that the rest was right behind them.

On the ship, that ever the many days had been fully repaired and fully stocked with supplies, Shin ordered the crew members to set sail and to hurry with it.

"So, Where to next?"Shin asked his friends and the she-demon known as Annie.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

Annie looks at Shin and smirks, "Who's my boyfriend you ask? Well that's a secret, fella..." and she mimes locking her lips with a key and throwing the key away into the ocean. 

"As to where we should go next I'm thinking that we should..."

"We might have a problem!" inerjects Marcks from the bow of the ship. Everyone turns around and their eyes widen slightly in shock. In the distance sail over 20 Marine warships and iin the lead sails an ironclad ship of a type that they haven't seen before. Suddenly all the warships fire their cannons continuously into the air but not at the Island or the Pirates.

"Why are they just firing into the air like that and not at us?" wonders Marcks. 

"Who knows and who cares!" exclaims Annie and she hollers at the Helmsman to get the ship out of the harbor as fast as possible. "I'll be in my usual position," says Annie and she climbs up to the Crows Nest.

_On the Windy Durge..._
Rek Du Mortis stands at the deck of his ship drinking tea, "I hope that we don't startle the Pirates with our display," he says. 

Beside him stands Jun and she shrugs, "First impressions go a long way in this world." 

Rek nods, "True indeed but still no need to bother the locals." He turns towards his butler Ruru, "Inform our Marine escort to fire off two more welcome volleys and then cease fire."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2008)

"What kind of moron is commanding those ships?"Shin said as he looked at the strange behaviour of those onboard the marine ships.
"Those ain't even warning shots, more like a gun salute."He was no expert of naval warfare or anything but over the years he had picked up a little besides it was easy to see that they weren't targetting anything and so it had to a gun salute of some kind.

"I'm not sure about you but even though I'm curious about these ships I'd rather not stick around until those 20 marine warships arrive, just imagine how many marines there are on board there."Shin liked to fight but like this they would be lucky to not get blasted out of the sea even before they had a chance to fight hand to hand combat.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

_The Infinite Injustice_ sails at full speed away from the oncoming Naval ships. From the Crows Nest, Annie focuses on the lead ship with her far reaching eyesight. The first things that she notices are its advanced features and how expensive the ship must have been to produce, she estimates in her head maybe 300 million Beri minimum, "That's a nobles ship for sure," she mutters to herself.  

She focuses on the deck and sees a young man sipping tea casually on the deck, Annie's eyes widen with surprise, "That guy?" then she laughs, "What a small world this is..." and she leans back in the Crows Nest. 

Onboard _The Windy Durge_...
Rek notices a midsized brigantine vessel sailing away, "It seems that we've scared some of them off with our entrance. I feel like apologizing, maybe find out whats been going on with this Island..." he says. Jun barks orders and the ship pulls in front of T_he Infinite Injustice_ using its propulsion engines and blocks the pirates ships path. 

"Ruru be a good chap and fly over to their ship," Rek asks the butler. Ruru immediately transforms into his hybrid beetle form and flies towards _The Infinite Injustice_.  

He lands on the deck and regains his human form then bows slightly, "I am the faithful servant of his lordship Rek Du Mortis scion of one of the great Noble families. We apologize if our entrance may have startled you. My master requests an audience with you."

"Hey you old goat! Still serving that spoiled brat eh?" exclaims Annie as she leaps down to the deck and smirks at the butler. 

Ruru's face registers surprise when he sees Annie, "Well, well, Miss Annie. It certainly has been a long time," he says with a bow.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 20, 2008)

"Watch Out!!!" The ship has already sailed from the port some meters and then everyone onboard hear a loud voice from far coming closer and closer.
Shin and Annie stop whatever they do and look there too as they can start seeing something like a human.
"Coming!!!" Led used his abilities and blew himself from the town like a rocket towards the ship since he didn't make it to soon enough.
*BOOM!!*
Led lands with his head on the deck but he is still alive
"Ouf, hehe I found ya!" Led yells and laughs and stands up



Jaw walks to the port as he sees that most of the pirates and the other men that were there for the events start leaving too.
He walks towards his wooden boat and jumps on.
He can barely move his arms as he sails away and falls asleep as he leaves the waves lead him straight forward


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2008)

"You know that's very nice of him."Shin replied, he was stunned by what that ship had done just now, if only Alph could turn the Infinite Injustice in such a magnificent ship.
"But we happen to be in a hurry, so we'll have to take a raincheck."
Well he doubted that they would get away that easily but it was worth a shot, afterall what else could they do cornered between a ship that can even  outspeed them sailing backwards and almost two dozen marine warships on the other side.

"Uhm Annie, you happen to be on good terms with that guy?"Normally Shin wouldn't have given a damn, but this noble had an entire fleet escorting him and laying a finger on him would result probably in getting a marine admiral after you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

Ruru looks at Led and arches his eyebrow, "This is an interesting crew that you have assembled here?" he says.

Annie shakes her head, "These guys? naw, they're not my crew, I'm just hitching a ride," she responds, "It certainly has been a long time hasn't it. Seeing you brings back some old memories." she says. 

Ruru nods, "Yes, Rek's father was sad when you decided to part ways. He never quite could find another sniper up to par with you. Though I must say that young master Rek has found a worthy marksman who could give even you a run for your money."

Annie nods curiously, "Really? We'll have to cross guns one day."

"That would be interesting indeed. Well would you and your friends like to take up Lord Rek on his offer?" he asks. 

Annie shakes her head, "Yeah sorry Ruru but all these Marines around makes me nervous plus there's probably a pissed off one that I just shot back on that Island. So we'd like to get going while the goings good."

Ruru nods, "A pity that we couldn't catch up then, perhaps another time...farewell Miss Annie," the butler bows towards Annie and transforms into his hybrid Beetle point, he flies away towards _The Windy Durge_. 

"You know those guys Annie?" asks Marcks. 

"Yeah after I left my original....uh...employer. I became a freelance gun for hire so to speak and that guys master hired me on for a time but that was a while ago," she says quietly. 
_
The Infinite Injustice_ sails past _The Windy Durge_, into open water. Annie looks at Shin and smiles deviously, she walks up to him and smirks, "The young noble who owns that boat is my boyfriend you know. Long distances relationships can be so tough...he offered me his hand in marriage twice but I just couldn't do it!" she says, hamming it up even further.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2008)

"Well that was unexpected."Shin didn't expect that the noble would accept them turning down his offer, from what Shin heard they were real selfcentered pricks, the kind of pricks that were in a league of their own.

Though the boy wa about to make himself comfortable and relax, Annie's words shocked him.
"That's your boyfrie.....Wait, what the hell am I thinking."He believed it only for an instance until he remembered he was dealing with Annie.
"As if, if that was the case he would've bothered to atleast personally greet you before letting us leave like that.....Why do you always have to be such a liar Annie."He rolled his eyes and gave a heavy sigh before he continued."I mean you look nice but it takes about 3 seconds of your presence to realise what kind of horrible she-devil you are on the inside......No way in hell that a nobleman would want you if he could buy a better and more obediate wife on the Shabondy archipolego for about 500 000 beli."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

A small mid sized merchant vessel by the name of Good Harvest, sails along. The captain and owner of the ship, a fairly successful middle aged man stands at the bow of the ship with a spyglass, "Bring us about!" he shouts to the helmsman. The object of interest that they are focused on is a small raft with a tent covering that floats aimlessly in the water. A hand leans out limply over the raft but the person is covered by the rest of the tent. 

The Good Harvest pulls alongside the tiny raft and the Captain throws a ladder towards the vessel. He and a man with a black bag that has a medical cross patched on the front
climb down onto the raft. The captain removes the tent but then pulls back in horror. There is no body attached to the arm that leans over the raft, "Who could have done this?" he exclaims. Suddenly three figures rocket out of the water onto the deck of The Good Harvest. 

The crew on deck screams as three huge and imposing fish like creatures sneer at them. "Oooh...it looks like we struck it big this time! They gotta a lot of goodies..." says one of them. 

"Get off of my ship you dirty Fishmen!!" shouts the Captain and he attempts to scramble up the ladder but one of the Fishmen lifts up the ladder with just one hand and flings the Captain onto the deck. 

"We're gonna fetch a lot of money for all these goods and then we can sell off these Humans...well the ones we don't kill first." The three Fishmen stride towards the crew and nothing but shouts and horrified screaming can be heard for the next 10 minutes and then nothing but silence.
_
Sometime later onboard the Windy Durge... _
"I'm bored..." mutters Annie, "I want some action..." as she leans back on a railing. She looks over at the Helmsman, "Oi wheel dude, where are we headed?" but he just shrugs at her. 

"Who's the captain of this ship anyway?" she asks, "Oh that's right we don't have one."

"SHIP SIGHTED OFF THE PORT BOW!!" shouts a Pirate from the Crows Nest holding a spyglass. Annie turns around and squints in the direction that he points, "He's right, it looks like just a merchant vessel...it looks blasted though."

10 minutes later The Infinite Injustice pulls alongside the merchant vessel by the name of Good Harvest. The ship smokes and all around are signs of violence, blood, clawmarks, and bullet holes. The smell of decay that wafts towards them tell them all they need to know. One of the Pirates wretches over the railing. 

Annie ties a bandana over her lower face and leans over the railing, "I'm gonna see if there are any survivors..." she says grimly and leaps to the deck of the merchant boat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2008)

"This can't be good."Shin gave a sigh when Annie investigated the ship all by herself, this felt like they were in one of those scary stories the town elders used to tell back on the island he was raised.
"Damn airhead, what part of this looks like we should stick around any longer."He had a bad feeling about this, this wasn't the work of pirates or marines......

After liting up a cigarette, he could handle the smell but the cigarrette would make it even more bearable, Shin leaped after Annie and he rested his right hand on the hilt of his katana, ready to draw his blade when needed.

"I just hope this isn't what I think it is, I'm not sure how to fight one of those."


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 20, 2008)

V jumped into the fray.  The massive infected was swinging around its arms like crazy, smashing down marines and sending them flying through the air, smashing into windows. "Who's in charge here?" An out of breath marine ran up to him. "I am, sir! Ensign Garrud at your service!" "Tell your men to-" A spike smashed through the ensign's neck. "Alright.  Everyone with flamethrowers, head out and mop up the rest of the island.  Men with guns stay here.  Get into nearby buildings and give me support fire. Deserters will be cut down on the spot. No exceptions."  The marine's frantically ran to obey V's orders.  

V ran at the large infected.  Its massive, gray arms swung at him faster then V would have thought possible for something its size.  V leaped over the swinging arms and threw a knife at its eye.  The infected roared with and began to flail around.  As V landed, a spike shot straight towards his head.  He grabbed it in midair before it could him.  "Marines, concentrate fire on the one with the green gas!"  When no bullets were fired, V spun for a split second to see what was wrong.  The infected released its breath all over the ruined building.  The groans of infected marines could be heard.    

V turned his back to the other two when he felt a sharp pain in his arm.  He looked down to see a spike stuck there. He grunted and pulled it out before attacking.  The large infected seemed to have regained its composure.  It was off balance, but it wasn't rampaging like before.  It charged straight at V.  V jumped to the side and slashed it in the neck with his seastone knife.  The infected roared and collapsed onto the ground.    

V landed and quickly took cover behind a ruined statue of a famous doctor.  He looked around for the other two infected.  He was about to jump out and attack the one with the spikes when green smog engulfed him.  If his mouth had allowed him to, he would have smiled.  The Doctor's experiments actually had some use.  Unaffected by the gas, V walked forward to the infected and decapitated it with a single swing of his knife.  He wiped the dangerous blood off and turned to face the final infected.  

Three spikes shot straight at him.  He dodged two of them, but the third headed right towards his mask.  He quickly caught it, but then realized he was using his bad arm.  He looked down to see blood pouring out.  The infected gave him no time to rest.  It quickly began to pull spikes out of its wrist and snap them at V.  Ignoring his wound, V ran straight for the infected, dodging spikes as he went.  

When V was around twenty yards away, he rolled on the ground and released a dozen knives moving at high speed straight at the infected.  The infected attempted to run out of the way, but almost all of the knives slammed into the infected's body with a thump.  The infected groaned and collapsed onto the ground.  V walked over to it and pulled out his knives and wiped off their blood.  He was about to deal with the infected marines he when he saw a shadow behind him.  He turned around just in time to see a massive arm smash into his body, sending him flying.  

He looked up to see the the gigantic infected swing its arm down again.  There was a massive gash running down its neckline, but that didn't seem to deter it in the least bit.  The arm was about to hit him when dozens of bullets slammed into its wound.  The monster groaned and collapsed.  V took his seastone knife and cut off the monster's head to make sure it was really before looking around to find who saved him.  

V saw several marine squads enter the town.  "Sir! Lieutenant Garrick sent us to secure the center of town," an ensign barked.  "He was in the middle of fighting a massive monster with Lieutenant Colt when we last saw him." "Inform Lieutenant Garrick that I will be there shortly.  There are several infected marine squads in that building.  Annihilate them all."   V headed out to find Garrick and Colt.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 20, 2008)

Tatsu flies around in Hybrid Point, with a bag on supplies tied to his back.
Tatsu: Where the hell did they all go? I left to get some supplies for the trip home and they disappear! 
He spots the ship as well as The Good Harvest, and sees Shin jump onto it. 
Tatsu: Aha! Guess I'll meet up with Shin.
He dives down, drops the bag onto their ship and then lands right next to Shin on The Good Harvest. Shin is shocked and his cigarette gets knocked out of his mouth.
Tatsu: Hey, thanks for leaving without me! 
Shin: Hey, thanks for making me lose a cigarette!
He pulls out another one and pops it in his mouth.
Shin: Gota' light?
Tatsu takes spits out a small jet of fire that lights the cigarette.
Shin: Not bad.
Tatsu: Yea, it comes in handy.

With the Nonki Crew-

Eric, Sooyoung and Peagun sit there, covered in goop along with Joseph.
Eric: I demand that we go after those pirates!
Peagun: We have to wait to get picked up by the ship, unless you want to try using the row boat to catch them.
Eric: Errr...fine, how about we take down the pirates already on the island!
Joseph: Nah, I'm gona' let my little bro and his friends off, they did help us catch those thieves.
Eric: GRRRRR...
Sooyoung: Lets just relax until the ship gets here.
Eric: Fine!

With the Little Tree Pirates-
James: I don't believe this!
Bolt: What?
James: Not only did I not get to fight anyone, but Captain and his damn brother stole ALL of the spot light! I don't believe it!
Belle: Atleast they caught those guys.
Bolt: Yea, and we get that prize, right?
Belle: I don't know, do we?
The crew looks over at the mayor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

Ensign Beverly Clemens runs down a hallway towards a heavy, pressurized steel door pursued by a massive cloud of green mist. She is bloodied (most of the blood is that of her squad not herself) and bruised but continues undaunted. She doubles her speed straight at the door, knowing full well she's not strong enough to bash through it but brute force has never been Ensign Clemens style anyway. 

"MIRROR!" she shouts as she dives at the steel door, a mirror materializes on the surface of the door and she leaps through headfirst. Literally a split second later the mist hits the airtight door. 

Clemens lands on the other side of the door and rolls along, until she hits some kind of lab equipment. She aims her pistol around (which only holds two bullets) in all directions. Clemens stands up and sees that she's in an advanced laboratory. Rows of bulky looking machines and glass incubators line walls the and in the center is a broken glass tower that holds some kind of capsule. 

"Bingo!" exclaims Clemens, she walks towards a metal file cabinet and starts removing files and placing them into her satchel. 

"Freeze!" says a male voice and Clemens feels a gun barrel touch the back of her head, "That research is classified," he says. Clemens nods her head slowly, "E....easy...thu...there....I," 

*BAM!* Clemens spins around lightning quick and grabs the man by the arm and flips him to the ground, unhanding him of his pistol. She aims at the man with his own gun, "Who the hell are you? And what are you doing here?" she asks authoritatively. 

A man in his mid twenties with wire thin glasses and a white lab coat trembles on the floor, "I'm one of the project heads of Med Island....please don't shoot me!" he exclaims fearfully. 

Clemens smacks the man in the face, "Man up and stop shaking like that! Now tell me what you're doing in this place when there's an army of infected out there!" she asks.

"Uh...uh...I...was trying to save all the data and was told to wait for a squad to pick me up," he stutters. Clemens eyes brighten when she hears the man say data and she grabs him by the collar, "Are there any samples left?" she asks. 

The scientists eyes widen fearfully, "Why would you want a sample? It could get out and start this madness all over again..." *CLICK!* Clemens cocks the trigger of her pistol and points at the mans right eye, "Don't make me ask again..." she says menacingly. 

10 minutes later Clemens has completed her objective and stands at a wall with the scientist. He looks nervously at her, "How are you going to get us out of here? That poison mist is still inside the building..."

"I make my own doors," replies Clemens, "But you're not coming with me," and she shoots him point blank range in the face. Clemens eyes glow and she places her hand on the wall, "Mirror!" she intones and the surface of the wall becomes a giant rectangular mirror. Clemens casually walks through. A block away Clemens appears through a floating mirror and pants heavily, "Whew that's tiring...I guess I'll have to run the rest of the way," she mutters. She can hear the loud noise of gunfire and shouting nearby but ignores it and foots it towards the pickup spot.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 20, 2008)

"So what's your take on this?"Shin asked Tatsu as the two searched the ship.

"Obviously this wasn't done by normal humans, it was either Zoan-users like me or something that animal like."Tatsu replied as he glanced over the strange shaped bloody footprints and clawmarks.

"Yeah, exactly my thoughts but I don't think they were Zoan-users though."Shin commented on Tatsu's theory as they went below deck only to find more dead bodies missing random body parts and other sickening sights like that.

"Why is that?"Tatsu asked, afterall that would explain the claw marks and footprints.

"I caught a glimpse of the side of the ship before I jumped on board, I saw claw marks that went from up the side of the ship all the way done till it reached the water.......I don't think you'll find a Zoan-user that swims trough the ocean and then climb up from the water."Afterall DF users would sink like a stone, if they tried that.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2008)

the mayor started laughing. "Well. Seems the other teams didn't feel like getting their prizes before leaving. 1st 2nd 3rd and 4th place go to the remaining people! Jason as we agreed you will be given the prize you asked for." He smiled. 

"Thank's mayor." He bowed. "And i'll get those masks to you asap." Eve walked over and grabbed Jason's arm. "So~ What did you ask for?" Bolt sighed. "Somehow it seems those two got closer. getting rid of her will be near impossible." 

Jason was handed an evelope. "A week stay for two at the Islands best resort." WHAM! *"TWO!?"* the crew shout. "Yes. Me and myself." He laughed, walking off. "I... don't remember captain laughing that hard... ever..." Rex thought. Eve just smiled. "I knew he liked me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

Annie climbs up from below deck and kicks the railing looking a bit pale, "There was a kid down there!" she exclaims furiously.

She looks out at the water and frowns, "Shin is right it wasn't Devil Fruit users. Most likely it was Fishmen and some brutal one's at that..."

Annie turns around and stares at Shin and Tatsu, "We have to scuttle this boat and burn it...it's the right thing to do I just wish that we had a way to find the one's who did this."

Suddenly Marcks screams echo from the galley/kitchen in the rear of the ship. Annie draws her guns in a flash and runs towards the kitchen, Shin and Tatsu are already right behind her. 

Annie leaps through the door aiming at whatever or whoever their opponent may be. Shin has his sword drawn and Tatsu prepares to transform but their jaws drop at the sight in front of them. 

A little boy no older then 10 beats on Marcks head with a frying pan, "Get away from me!" he yells, "You guys work with those fish monsters!!" 

"Ow! Oooh! Hey that hurts!!" exclaims Marcks having quite enough of beating beaten upon by a ten year old. 

Marcks grabs the frying pan out of the boys hands and leaps away, "I was checking the kitchen one last time and all of a sudden I heard a noise from within the oven and when I opened it he popped out!"

The boy retreats to a corner of the kitchen and grabs a kitchen mallet, "Don't come near me!!" he yells.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 20, 2008)

Tatsu attempts to approach the boy, "Now come on kid, do we look like mer-"
The boy chucks the mallet at Tatsu's head, but he catches it in his mouth and bites down with his newly grown dragon teeth.

"See! You're a mermen! No way you'd be able to do that any other way."

Tatsu sighs takes a deep breath and spits out a small blaze if fire, "Actually I'm a dragon man, not a mermen. Now, could you explain what the hell happened here kid?"


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 20, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Jason just walked off laughing.
Bolt: "What the hell just happened?"
James: "I think the cap'n pretty much gave us all a slap in the face."
Belle: "Awwwwww, how come he gets to go to the resort!?  I think I deserve a trip to the resort.  I need to be pampered and made beautiful."
Bolt: "They're humans, not miracle workers."
She glares at him.

-Moments later-
Belle: "Anyway, the captain is being totally unfair, right Chris?"
Bolt was laying face down on the ground, unconscious.  The other crewmembers were standing there in fear.
James: "T-thats probably a yes."
Belle: "Probably."
Rex: "Well you know, this does beg the question, what does he actually intend to do with those tickets?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2008)

The boy seems to relax but grabs a broom and holds it in front of him defensively, "My name is Kazuma and my parents owned this boat," he says, "There was a raft in drifting in the ocean and my dad went to investigate and see if there were survivors but then..." the boys eyes fill up with ears and he sobs, "But then..." he can't seem to finish and keeps sobbing uncontrollably. 

Annie sighs and cautiously approaches the boy, "It's alright," she says soothingly, Annie slowly reaches out her hand and takes the broom out of Kazuma's grip. She kneels down in front of him and smiles sympathetically, "The sooner you tell us what happened and the sooner we can make those bastards pay."

Kazuma looks at Annie with mistrustful eyes, "Really?" he asks. 

Annie nods crosses her heart, "I promise kid...cross my heart."

Kazuma nods back and manages to restrain his tears and recounts to them how the Fishmen came aboard and slaughtered most of the crew and how his mother hid him in the oven out of desperation. When he has finished his story, he looks at Shin, Tatsu, Annie, and Marcks, one by one, "I heard one of those Fish monsters say they were gonna take back some of my dads crew to a place called Bliss Island, and then they left." 

After they are done with the boy Annie asks him for a description of his parents and she and the crew go about grimly looking at each body. After a thorough search she is relieved to see that they are not among the dead. A small ray of hope in an otherwise senseless tragedy. 

While Alph is entertaining Kazuma aboard their ship with his many gadgets. Shin, Tatsu, Led and Marcks sit in a tiny conference room located below deck. Annie slams her fist against a wall and grimaces, "We gotta help that kid guys...I don't care how strong these suckers are," she says with conviction.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2008)

Jason walked through the town being closely followed by his crew. "What is he going to do..." Everyone popped their heads out. "I'll ask~" Eve smiled and walked over to him. "So~ You get those for us?" Jason ignored her. "I think it's a left here." He walked off. *"Answer. No..." *Everyone sweatdropped. "You are below sea slug slime."

The crew continued tailing him. Hours went by and it seemed Jason had gotten lost himself. No one knew where he was going. But he kept waving to people as he walked by. Until they finally reached a massive resort. Decorated in a roman fashion, with pillars covered in flowers. fountains and pools all over. IT was truly a beautiful place.

And out front was an old couple. "Here." Jason handed them the passes. *"TO THE OLD PEOPLE!?" *The crew shouts in their heads. "Happy Anniversary." Jason commented. "Thank you so much!" the old man hugged him. "Now for your reward." His wife rolled out a large barrel for Jason. "BOOZE!" Rex seemed happy.

"AS MUCH COLA AS YOU CAN DRINK!!!" The old man shouted. *"HE DID IT FOR COLA!?"* Everyone fell over.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 21, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

They all stood in awe because of Jason's deal.
Bolt: "Wow..... now that was a waste of time...."
James sat cross legged, eyes closed and with his hand on his chin nodding.
James: "Hmmm, it makes sense.  The captain isn't the selfish type."
Rex: "All of that..... FOR COLA!?"
Belle: Well, at least we all learned a lesson here today."
Everyone: *"WHAT!?"*
Belle: "Never trust Jason."
Bolt: "Thats stupid.  Nobody learned anything today.  And that lesson wouldn't even make sense!"
Belle: "I just felt like saying something...."

Eve runs up to Jason and grabs onto his arm.
Eve: "You're such a good person, even if you didn't take me to the spa~"
Bolt: "More like a stupid person.  Why'd you agree to such a ludicrous deal?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2008)

Jason's ears twitched. "I will do..." He narrowed his eyes. "Anything for Cola." WHAM! Bolt fell over, There was really nothing he could think of to say in that situation. 

With the Nonki crew-

"That was a good shot." Joseph thought to himself. "Maybe I've found a rival in gunning." He sat on top of Grim. Sooyoung and Paegun made sure to put Seastone handcuffs on him. "Lt. Drake said he'd be here soon." Eric spoke out. "That Alco guy... sure had one hell of a punch." Joseph thought to himself. "I wonder if i should accept this invitation." 

He looked at the blank piece of paper that was given to him. "Will Jason accept?" So many questions went through Joseph's mind. But there was one sure thing. He had to go to the grandline. He needed to go and see Them. The Jolly Rodger's Pirate crew. Under the order of Captain Derick Rodgers.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 21, 2008)

"Yeah, I agree."Shin replied."I wasn't  really looking forward to a fight with one of beasts on sea but on land we could stand a chance."This was different then Shin's usual "I'll kill everyone" attitude but all those scary stories he had heard about them as a kid, had given him the idea that they were almost godlike in strength.

"I say we head over to Bliss Island and see if his parents are still alive."The thing that worried him was exactly how many fishmen there were.......He doubted that every crew member would be strong enough to take one on.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 21, 2008)

Led listened everything that the kid said carefully but his heart now was full of hate for those fishmen.
As Annie walked inside and said them the options he stood up immedietly and and smashed the table with his fist.
"We will go there....I don't care for myself anymore.We will take revenge for this boy no matter what.I will go there.So are you with me or not?"
Led was really serious and full or rage, one of the few times.
"As strong as they are, we are gonna beat them."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2008)

Rek yawned as he spun a wheel on his table. The wheel in front of him had a gold arrow attached to the center, with the wheel itself colored in 8 different colors. were 8 marines of different ranks. "Come on, baby, chief petty officer...chief petty officer..." Matyr muttered. "No...no... please be recruit... please be recruit...." Cass said in anticipation. "It's stopping..." Rek said as the arrow on the wheel slowed down, finally stopping on a b;ue section of the wheel. "YES! Chief Petty officer!" Matyr shouted as Cass groaned in dissapointment. One of the marines trembled in his feet, as he was pushed by his fellow marines onto a chair with straps. After strapping him on the chair, Rek pressed a button on the table, launching the marine onto one of the ships. "Hit the caravel...hit the caravel..." Cass prayed. 

"Damnit!" Matyr exclaimed as the unfortunate marine crashed onto a caravel instead of a battleship. "Yay!" Cass yelped. "I won!" Rek clapped to congratulate her. "Impressive. For a first time player of Marine-a-pult, you're pretty good." Rek, Cass and Matyr continued to enjoy themselves, while Jun silently gazed at the game, occasionaly swaying her head in disapproval.

"Milord!" Ruru said as he landed on the ship. "You will be quite surprised to know who was on the brigantine." Rek smirked and sipped some tea. "Annie was there, wasn't she?" He asked. "Indeed milord. May I ask..." Before he could finish, Rek put his tea down and looked at Ruru. "Call it...a lover's hunch, Ruru." He glanced at Jun, who seemed to struggle in keeping her usual stoic stance. "Purin Purin." He called to a strange-haired marine standing next to him. "I believe you have a grudge with those pirates, do you not?" The marine captain merely nodded. "I want all the other ships in the escort to return to G12. As for your ship, you will be staying here to provide the Windy Dirge with protection. Besides, this is a perfect chance for you to capture them." The marine could not express his gratitude. Finally, vengeance for the humiliation he recieved from them.

Rek stood from his seat and walked towards the stairs leading inside the Dirge. "I'll be taking my rest now. I leave everything to your capable hands, Ruru." The butler took a bow before Rek proceeded inside his ship. As he reached his private quarters, he was met by Jun, who had entered earlier after hearing about Annie. "What is it about Annie that you want, Rek? " She asked. "My, my, Jun, do I detect a hint of jealousy? Still angry I proposed to her before I did you? " He smiled snidely. "No...of course not." Yet Jun's hands were trembling in anger. "There are important matters that I must discuss with her." He turned to Jun and cupped her chin. "You really are jealous, aren't you?" Rek was answered by several punches to the gut. "Fists of love, Jun, fists of love." Rek said snidely before retreating to his room.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2008)

_The Infinite Injustice..._
"Then its settled," says Annie, "Onto Bliss Island..."

The crew nods and Shin immediately orders the Helmsman to set sail. The ship navigator who served under the now deceased Captain Marrow looks at a map and scratches his chin, "Bliss Island is about two and a half days away. Obviously for Fishmen the travel time is barely half that at most." 

"Good it'll give us time to prepare for those uglies," responds Annie and she heads towards her room/workshop. 

An hour later, Annie sits at her workbench with her goggles on. In front of her is a vat of molten liquid metal. She carefully pours the metal into shell moldings and places them on a vent to be cooled. Annie takes a tiny beat up notebook out of her shirt pocket marked, "Idea's and Other Musings," each page contains designs for various kinds of bullets that she has thought up over the years, some already a reality but most still theory. 

"We'll get there..." she says to herself and  scribbles something into her notebook. 
_
On Bliss Island...._
We focus on a vast stage, "Next up will be a fine specimen!" yells a man in a top hat. A crowd of hundreds, mostly well dressed and snobbish looking folks sit in eager earnest, waiting for the next catch.

Two Fishmen bring out a tall Human male in handcuffs, he has a grim looking face and he glares at the audience. The man in the top hat strides around him with a smile, "Your gonna love this one folks. He's a former Pirate with a bounty of 8 Million Beri, and was considered one of the best swordsmen in the North Blue. He'll make a fine laborer or bodyguard, with the proper behavioral modifications of course, hehe," and he points his index finger at the mans temple, the crowd laughs hysterically.  

The two Fishmen glare at the man in the top hat, "Get on with it Human..." one of them mutters. He nods nervously and smiles at the audience, "Alright folks we'll start out the bidding at 500,000 Beri...."

Suddenly the shackled Pirate headbutts one of the Fishman and kicks the other in the midsection, he lunges at the man in the top hat and grabs a pistol hidden in the mans belt. He looks out at the audience and spits at them, "I will be free!!!" he yells and points the pistol upwards at the base of his chin and fires. 

Everyone in the crowd remains quiet as the former Pirate collapses to the floor then someone starts giggling followed by a chorus of chuckling and laughter. The man in the top hat shrugs, "On with the show!" he exclaims, "Next we have a fine 18 year old girl in the prime of her beauty...."

Up in a balcony a Fishman sits in the shadows, observing the auction and he grins.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 21, 2008)

Tatsu steps onto the deck and removes his shirt. "Those damn fish bastards...Don't worry kid, we'll take care of them for you." 

He leaps into the air, spins, does a kick, and lands. He begins to bounce up and down a little on the heels of his feet, "I really need to work on my basic fighting, then I can move onto using it with my powers." 

He continues to bounce up and down, punching in between each bounce and then delivering a kick to the air every once and a while.

"Can't wait to get my hands on one of those monsters..." He kicks the air, "Heh, looks who's talking."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 21, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

Though was well aware that he might be fighting the battle of his life tomorrow, that didn't make him stop and rest up....Instead he was training harder then ever, lifting the heaviest things on board, performing hundreds of push-ups and much more other excercises.
The reason was that he still needed to get stronger, not only to take on those fishmen but also to take on that Purin Purin guy, the sword that man carried and his strength made him an obstacle in Shin's path to Mihawk.

He had two and a half days to train and rest before arriving on Bliss Island, so as to not waste even a single minute he would train until he passed out from exhaustion and continue training when he would wake up for the next two days, that would give him half a day to rest if things worked out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2008)

Annie can hear those muscleheads above deck doing strength training, she shakes her head and chuckles, "Men...." Annie knows that she won't get much stronger over the course of just two days so she just relaxes. She lounges back in her bed reading a book that she borrowed from the doctor, entitled _Non-Human Physiology: From Fishmen to Talking Reindeer_. Annie had never met a talking Reindeer before but she reads the Fishmen chapter with great interest. 

"Go for the gills..." she mutters. After she's done reading she goes to consult with Alph on some designs that she's been working on and then she checks in on Marcks who seems to be busy with his own projects. 

Annie walks back to her room in a thoughtful mood, "He'll be fine," she says quietly to herself, thinking about Marcks combat inexperience, "I'll make sure of it..." 

"You're all gonna die," says a voice from behind Annie. 

Annie doesn't even turn around, "Mayhaps so mayhaps not, all that counts is that we try," replies Annie, "Now get some rest kid."

Kazuma however remains in the hallway, "They're too strong. I heard them rip apart my dad's crew...you can't beat them."

Annie sighs and looks at the boy, "You know my mom was a Marshal and she kicked every bad guys ass that she met. Her strength was truly amazing but then one day she met someone who she couldn't beat, someone who could kill even her very easily....and do you know what my mom did?"

Kazuma remains silent. 

"She still fought because it was the right thing to do...." Annie walks away.

"Did your mom die?" asks Kazuma. 

"Does it really matter?" replies Annie.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 21, 2008)

The Estate of one Richard Cuddy.

The Estate was like that of an English manor, many well appointed rooms, lush carpeting, and oak paneling. But none of this interested Julia Cartwright, she was in the mammoth library, but even its vast collection of works where not what interested the fox eared mathematician. Her attention was on a brass machine, light like a piece of art in the center of the round library, it many gears and cogs sat silent, waiting for orders to move.  “what is it?” asked the mathematician,

“that my dear, is an automatic mechanic calculator, I borrowed the designs from a man how lives in a grand line kingdom, his had additional functions, ones I had no idea how to implement, but this should serve your proposes, though I would like to know what your using it for” inquired the doctor, as he answered the question.

“proofing some calculations of an acquaintance, he wants know the minimum amount of time needed to create plutonium” replied Julia nonchalantly, viewing the small keyboard of the device “I just type in the equation here?”

“yes, though I have no idea what you said, my specialty lies in biology, not math” he replied dourly. 

“and that would explain why you have the works of doctor Vegapunk, working on devil fruits are we?”

“I would use past tense, seeing as I no longer work with the man”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 21, 2008)

_Belowdeck of the Infinite Injustice_

Alph, who head the occasional Clank or creaking of the wood coming from above him ( he had a strong suspicion that it was Shin working out) the android was using the materials bought on Kordos to fix the damages to his legs and reinforce his chest armor.....It had been a patched up with a random metal plate ever since he reactivated back on Gecko Island.

After that was out of the way, and after Annie had stopped by to ask what his thougths were on some of her designs, the android looked up some upgrade designs he had thought up and picked the two he had the materials for.

He sat down and started tinkering on the soles of his robotic foot, if his designs were correct, his melee-combat proficiency would increase with 20%.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2008)

Three Fishman arrive at the docks of Bliss Island in a small ferry. A dozen shivering and huddled humans are packed aboard. 

"Dammit I hate sailing! We could've just swum here in a couple of hours..." grumbles one of the Fishmen. 

"You idiot how many times do I have ta tell ya! Pumans can't breathe underwater they need to sail above. What do ya think the Captain would say if we jus' brought some dead and waterlogged slaves!" chastises another Fishman.

The Fishman throw the humans onto the docks where a Fishman with a whip awaits. *THWAP! THWAP!* "ON YOUR FEET SLAVES!!!" he yells lashing his whip against their backs. 

One of the Humans, a man, covers a woman who stands by him and recieves any strikes directed at her. *BAM!* A Fishman hits him in the back of the head and he hurtles to the ground head first. "Ya trying ta be a hero slave? Well there ain't any heroes in this place!" the Fishman yells and he walks off to beat on another Human for some trivial reason. 

The man who was knocked down groans in pain but he struggles slowly to his feet. The woman helps him up and caresses his forehead, "Are you alright dear?" she asks.

The man nods slowly, "I'm fine love, I'll be fine as long as I know that our son is still safe."

The woman nods, "We just have to pray that Kazuma is alright..." she says quietly. 

*THWAP!* The Fishmen push the Humans like cattle up a secluded Island path towards town aka Slave Auction Central. 

_The Infinite Injustice enroute to Bliss Island..._
"Only a day left until we reach Bliss Island..." says the Helmsman.

Annie nods as she leans casually against the railing, chewing bubblegum and blowing bubbles, "Uh huh..." she responds. 

"Aren't you nervous?" asks the Helmsman

"I always get nervous but I've been trained to relax under these kinds of situations. Its just second nature now."

The Helmsman rolls his eyes, "Lucky you..." he mutters.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 21, 2008)

Alph had been working for over day on himself now, he needed no food nor rest and only came above deck since he was curious about how close they were to reaching their destination.
Still the android heard the clanks and thuds and now he confirmed with his own eyes that it was Shin who was the cause of it, the boy was sitting there shirtless, something Alph found odd at first until he saw a shirt lying nearby that had either just fallen in the ocean or was drenched in sweat.

"Annie."He greeted as he neared the gunner."Uhm.....Helmsman."He didn't know his name now that he thought about it, after first asking his name and then how they still had to go Alph started talking to Annie.
"How did those designs work out?"He asked her before taking another look at Shin.
"He has been at it for over a day now, I heard him stop for 56 minutes but then it seemed that he continued again."The android commented."I am afraid that he might end up dead before setting foot on Bliss Island."


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 21, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

They all began walking back towards the city.
Bolt: "You know what, we got all these prizes here, I saw we celebrate."
James: "Yea!  We got all this extra cash and vouchers, why not use them!"
Belle: "You know, we should probably try and save it and -"
Rex: "I could really go for a drink right about now."
Jason: "Well, I don't see why not."
Eve: "Then lets go out~"
She grabs onto his arm again and the crew begin looking for a place to celebrate.
Belle: "We should really go and try and find Anne.  We haven't seen her in ages."
Jason: "Alright you can do it.  Odds are that she'll be back at the ship anyway so meet up with us later."
Belle: "Alright."
She began to walk back to the ship and then stopped to turn around.
Belle: "But how will I find you gu-"
Bolt already started a street brawl with a few ruffians in the street.
Bolt: "OI!  I'M A FREAKIN' HERO HERE!  WATCH YOUR STEP!"
Bell: ".... nevermind...."

-Later at the ship-

Belle: "Anne!?  You here?"
She started making her way around the ship, looking on the deck, the crow's nest, the kitchen and finally, the bed rooms.
Belle: "Where the hell are you Anne?"
She was just about the leave the girl's room until she saw a letter in Anne's hammock.
Belle: "Eh?"

She picked up the letter.  It was directed to the Little Tree Pirates.  Belle opened it and began reading it.

*Little Tree Pirates,

We've had some good times along the way, but I feel that its about time we parted ways.  I had a lot of fun and I've made some great friendships that will last a lifetime.  But its time for me to move on.  I need to take my destiny into my own hands.  I hate sad and long goodbyes, so I felt that a letter was enough.  But this won't be the last time we see each other.  Maybe we'll meet again in the future out there on the Grandline.  

Until then,
Anne

P.S.
I took Rex's secret stash.  Sorry.*


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2008)

Matyr busily fiddled with his tools inside the Windy Dirge. Rek had asked him to outfit the Romanov with underwater equipment. Matyr protested, saying that the Romanov was meant for the skies, but lost when the deceptive noble used the Zabel card. "For Zabel...for Zabel..." He muttered robotically.

On the deck, Cass was busy practicing her marksmanship. Rek had instructed Purin Purin's ship to fire cannon volleys in the air, which were then shot by Cass. "Yes! Perfect score!' She yelped as each cannonball fell into the water, a distinct hole in each of them that signified that they were hit.

In the training room, Jun practiced her spear with vigor. As a Jade a Empire warrior she was obliged to always keep her skills razor sharp. She repeatedly thrusted her spear onto several wooden dummies, alternating with kicks and punches whenever switching targets. "11...12...13...14..." She muttered rhythmically as she contuned to land hit after hit on each dummy.

The Windy Dirge kitchen was brimming with activity. Cooks from the other ships were ordered to stay with the Windy Dirge to insure that Rek was well fed. Normally, only Ruru did the cooking, but with a squadron of Marine chefs, the only action he did was sit down and order them around. "Careful with the paprika now. Lord Rek does not like to much on his croutons." He said to a chef.

"Aaah, Annie...what sweet memories you remind me." He looked at a framed picture of him and Annie. She wore a beautiful red dress which framed her lithe body. on her neck was a necklace of diamonds, and or her right ring finger was a beautiful gold ring. Rek stood next to her, wearing an elaborate English coat with real silver thread stitched to it. "She never did give back the ring. I wonder if she has sold it off already?' The nobleman thought. He then looked at the mysterious tablet and the ancient book next to it. "I'll find out your secrets soon enough. For now, I have pressing matters that must be attended to." He looked at another picture, this time of him, Annie and Jun sitting outside the burning rubble of a slave auction house. He looked intently at a man in the background. To some people, he would not even be noticed, but Rek saw a small, familiar pin placed on his coat. "You're in big trouble if he finally comes for you, my dear Annie."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 22, 2008)

In midtime Led was training in his room and trying to invent some new technniques from the moment he listened to the boy.
Not sure how he is gonna beat those powerfull Fishmen but he was fearless and hadn't no problem to lose his own life to save some others and give them real freedom even for one moment.
They have hours before they could see the Island from the their ship.
Led came out of his room after a whole day and walked to find the others.
He saw Annie talking to that boy and trying to make him feel safe.
"So he has a good side too..." Led thought as dirty thoughts passed from his mind for less than a second.He may was handsome and enough young for her but Annie was a difficult person.
The boy walked away of Annnie as he headed towards the corner of the deck and watching the whole open sea near Led.
"Isn't it like you have the whole ocean under your feet?"
The boy didn't answer.
For some minutes they were standing still and looking the magnificent view.
"You are crazy, aren't you?"
"What?No...I just don't fear"
"But you must fear.Those fishmen are really much powerfull than all of you."
"Yeah I know, but I have to do it"
"No!You don't have to do anything.Just sail away and you are safe"
"Ahahaha.Well my goals are insane too and to reach them I will have to continue doing crazy things and risking my life"
The man looked at Led and fell down crying on his knees.
"How can you be so brave??"
"Hehehe.......comeon calm down"
Led tried to calm the boy and make him stop crying.
"Just remember that anything is gonna happen I will protect you.And also remember that until I leave my last breath the captain of the Fishmen will be dead!"
Led looked towards the directiong of the others
"Nothing is gonna stop us if we stay all together until the end!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 22, 2008)

_Bliss Island..._
A group of Fishmen sit in a large courtyard, on a throne at the front sits a large and intimidating looking Fishman with greyish white skin and a jaw that looks like a steel trap, he looks as if his entire body is one hundred percent muscle. On wither side of him are two water fountains. The Fishman sneers, revealing a double row of pointed teeth, "Give me the rundown..." he says. 

Meet Shikon leader of the North Blue slave trade, former bounty 54,000,000 (which he received for murdering a mid level Noble). 

Another Fishman with a large bulbous shaped head steps forward and bows slightly, "Profits have increased by 40 percent over the same period last year. This month alone we earned 36 million from the sale of slaves. By my estimate, we're on track to have a record breaking quarter....but..."

Shikon frowns slightly, "But what?"

"Well sir, our scouts are having a tougher time finding suitable slaves to fill the ranks of the ones we sell or who die off (he means murdered but in his mind its the same thing). Frankly at the pace we're going we will have exhausted the potential slave pool in this area of the North Blue."

Shikon nods thoughtfully, "Then we'll have to expand our sphere of operations," he replies. 

The Fishman looks uncertain, "But sir if we expand it may draw unwanted attention to us. As it is, we have to pay the local Marine base 10 million a month to keep them off of our back."

Shikon sneers, "Pfft....as if they could hurt me anyway. There's no Marine in the outer blues who can hope to match my strength. We'll expand and that's that."

The Fishman hesitates but he says whats on his mind anyway, "Sir, quitting while you're ahead is not the same as quitting...remember Arlong afterall."

Shikon stares at his subordinate blankly for several seconds and then starts laughing, "Don't compare me to him." Shikon dips his webbed hand into a fountain to his right, "And don't ever tell me what I can't do..." He flicks a handful of water at the Fishman and it travels like a bullet, hitting him in the midsection. The Fishman doubles over and coughs up blood, his stomach bleeding profusely. 

"Get him out of my sight," says Shikon in a bored voice.

_Onboard The Infinite Injustice..._
"We'll be at Bliss Island in two hours!" exclaims the Helmsman. 

Annie nods from the crows nest, "Gotcha." She sits cross legged with her two gold revolvers and triple barreled rifle laid in front of her. She methodically disassembles her rifle and cleans it, "Don't let Mommy down fella," she says to the rifle. After she's done she leaps down to the deck and looks at the crew.

"So do we have a plan or are we just gonna charge straight in guns blazing. I couldn't care less really but I'd like to know ahead of time who we're up against," she says.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 22, 2008)

After 13 hours of sleep Shin woke up in his own bed, probably carried there by crewmembers, He had trained hour after hour the last few days only stopping shortly to eat every now and then and ofcourse when he would pass out.
Seeing as the ship was still moving it meant they hadn't arrived yet, but they should be getting close now and so the swordsman made his way to the helmsman.

He was soon informed that it would take about two hours and so he made himself comfortable as he prepared himself for the fight with the monstrosities.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 22, 2008)

_Onboard the Infinite Injustice..._
Annie had suggested out of the blue to the Helmsman that he take a more roundabout approach and enter Bliss Island from the south where they would be less expected or visible and even though it would add an hour to their trip the crew consented knowing that they could use every advantage they could get. 

15 minutes later Annie creeps her way to the side of the ship towards the small dingy that hangs beside the ship. The rest of the crew is busy preparing for battle and Annie's movements go unnoticed. She casually unties the fasteners that keep the boat secured and lowers it into the water. 

Kazuma happens to be passing along and sees her, "Hey Annie whatcha doin?" he says. 

Annie looks at the boy and smiles, "Oh I'm just getting ready to leave kid..." she says. Kazuma looks confused, "Leave? I thought you were gonna help fight the Fish monsters?" Annie shakes her head, "No I'm not a fan of lost causes kid," suddenly she grabs the boy by the neck and holds him close, "Lets take a ride, hehe."

Marcks leans back against the rear railing of the ship thinking about the battle to come he hopes that he can be brave when the time comes and looks down at his pellet gun, "I just want to make you proud dad..." 

"HELP, HEEEELP!!!" yells Kazuma. Marcks snaps to attention and runs towards the source of the screaming. When he gets to Kazuma his eyes widen in shock. Annie holds her gold revolver to the boys head and around her stands the crew with weapons drawn. "A...ANNIE WHAT THE HELL'S GOIN' ON!" exclaims Marcks. 

Annie laughs, "Back off everyone! Or I swear I'll blow the little mongrels brains out!!" she snarls. Annie slowly backs up and leans against the railing, the dingy is already in the water still tied to the ship. Marcks shakes his head in disbelief, "Annie whats gotten into your head!?" he says in disbelief, "This isn't you!" He slowly walks towards Annie with his hands raised in the air to show he means no harm. 

"Oh shut up, weakling! You don't know anything about me, none of you do! I'm tired of sailing with you lot, I'm gonna join the slave trade and make the money that I deserve...I hear they reward hunters generously..." and she grins. As Annie leaps atop the railing, still holding her gun at the boys head suddenly Marcks lunges at her, Annie sidesteps easily and kicks Marcks overboard into the dingy then she flips backwards into the little vessel before Shin or Tatsu can grab her. 

Annie lands in the boat and in the blink of an eye shoots away the ropes attached to the dingy. She kicks Marcks in the face and throws Kazuma ontop of him, "LATER LOSERS!!!!!" she hollers and she blows a kiss directed in Shin's direction. She points her triple barreled rifle to the rear and fires, *"Airburst Bubble!"* The dingy rockets off into  the distance like a speeding bullet leaving _The Infinite Injustice_ in its wake. 

Thanks to two more shots from her airburst bubble Annie reaches Bliss Island in just under 20 minutes far ahead of the Infinite Injustice and faster then they could ever hope to travel. Onboard, Marcks and Kazuma lay tied and gagged, "Welcome to Bliss, boys...." she says with a smile.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 22, 2008)

Shin and Tatsu watch in awe as Annie bursts off with the other two in her boat. "Crap! I'll go catch her, quick!" 

He begins to transform but Alph appears and stops him, "I'm afraid that she is too far for you to catch in time, about 20 minutes ahead of our ship. You will most likely be too tired to do anything to stop her by the time you fly to the island."

Tatsu slams his fist into the railing, "Damn! I-I don't belive her! How could she join a Slave Trade!" He slams his fist again, this time breaking the railing. Some of the crew are shocked however Shin and Alph are not.

"This-This better be some kind of sick joke Annie...or I'll never be able to forgive you for joining bastards like them..." Tatsu looks off into the ocean.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 22, 2008)

_Bliss Island..._
Annie ties the dingy she grabs Kazuma who kicks and struggles and kicks Marcks up onto the docks, "Move it slowpoke!" she exclaims. Annie leaps up onto the docks and kicks Marcks again, "Get up!" 

Two Fishmen run down an island road towards Annie, "Hey girl what the hell do you think you're doing this is private land?" one of them exclaims. He looks at Marcks and Kazuma with confusion. 

Annie smirks, "I'm your new hunter and I brought two prize specimens...well the little kid's got potential I guess the other one (she points at Marcks) could use some work."

The two Fishman can't believe what they are hearing and don't no whether to laugh or attack her, "Do you know what you're getting into Human?" one of them asks. 

Annie nods, "Of course...now take me to the man...er...the Fishman in charge!"

The two Fishman walk ahead of Annie carrying Marcks and Kazuma with one hand each as if they weigh nothing. They walks up an Island dirt road past a huge amphitheater with stadium seating and a large stage, "Let me guess that's where you ply your trade?" she asks. The two Fishmen say nothing and continue onward towards a tall and heavily set golden gate with an engraving of a Sharks head on the front. Annie estimates that she has passed at least two dozen Fishmen on her way here.

"Do not speak unless spoken to Human..." warns one of the Fishman. Another holds out his hand towards Annie, "Hand over your weapons now," he says and its clearly not a request. Annie assents and unbuckles her gunbelt and unstraps her rifle. 

The Fishmen knock and the gates grind open. They walk into a sort of resort type place, with many fountains and pools all over. Annie looks around and whistles, "Wow this is some place you guys have here." Several Fishmen glare at Annie and chuckle some whisper to each other and sneer. The two Fishmen drop Marcks and Kazuma in front of a golden throne on which sits the biggest most muscular Fishman that Annie has ever seen. 

He leers at her revealing his pointed teeth, "What do we have here?" he asks with a tone of amusement. "This girl says she wants to be a hunter. She brought these two..." they reply. He nods and looks Annie up and down, "You're cute for a Puman, but you're kinda small and innocent looking. What makes you think that you can work for me when I can just easily enslave you right here and now?" he asks. 

Annie shrugs, "I heard the health benefits were good," she replies, "Besides I could probably waste any of your top guys with my guns..." Several Fishmen stride towards Annie after hearing her comment but Shikon lifts up his hand up in the air and they stop.

He laughs, "Very bold words little one. I like you maybe I'll give you a shot but first you have to pass an initiation." Annie nods, "Yeah sure I can do that. So what will it be?"

"Kill one of these Puman's..." he responds, pointing at Marcks and Kazuma. Annie doesn't even flinch and she smiles, "Okay that's doable." A Fishman hands her one of her revolvers. Annie spins the chamber and walks up towards Marcks, she grabs him by the collar and smirks, "Sorry fella.." *BANG!* Annie shoots him in the chest point blank range and Marcks collapses to the floor with a shocked look on his face and then nothing, blood pours through his shirt. 

All the Fishmen laugh, "Good job little one I like your cold nature it almost scares me actually. By the way my name is Shikon, welcome to the fold. My subordinates will give you the grand tour."

Annie bows at Shikon, "A pleasure my Captain. The name is Annie and I will serve you well. Oh and by the way, on my way here I saw a Pirate Vessel sailing towards this Island. They should be thirty minutes away at most."

Shikon nods, "Why thank you little Annie. My men will give them a most welcome greeting." 

Annie smirks and walks away. Meanwhile a Fishman grabs Marcks body and carries it away. Another Fishman grabs Kazuma and drags him off.

"Let's give these Pirates a proper welcome boys!" exclaims Shikon and they all shout.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 22, 2008)

"Tatsu relax."Shin commented as he simply went back to his seat and sat down again."We'll get that bitch together with those fishmen, we'll be there in 20 maybe 30 minutes."He had a weird feeling about this, things were looking grim enough as they were but now they were down on one of their high tier members and....Well Marcks was taken too, but then again Shin doubted he would stand out during this battle.

But this stunt Annie just pulled, that was probably the most stupid thing she could've done.....He just hoped that this wouldn't get her killed, afterall she was she was the only girl they had on board and though he would never admit she kinda grew on him.

Most of the crew, both the main crew and the crew that is taking care of the ship were in outrage.....So far, only Shin and Alph were calm about and were engaged in a whispered conversation.
A trio of crewmen were loudly swearing and furious because of the betrayel of Annie and what made them even more pissed off was the way these two were acting.

They expected the android to be emotionless, afterall it had no heart but Shin?, they all thought he was just putting up a mask with the whole *"I hate Annie etc etc" *thing but he really didn't give a damn about her, the first thing he said was that they would take care of her.
One of them corrected with *"Kill would probably be a better term" *the other two nodded in agreement and were disgusted by the way the two pirates treated a nakama, there must've been a good explanation for her actions but if Shin had his way he would just kill her the moment they find her.

*"Maybe they aren't surprised because they are in on it?"*One said in a low voice, carefull to not be heard by the two pirates.
*"Neither of the two seems to give a damn about anything, they could as well stab us in the back as soon as we reach land."*The man was about to continue his accusations but  was hushed by the other two as Led passed by and they didn't know who to trust now anymore.

By that time almost 10 minutes had passed already and Shin just casually kept sitting right where he was while Alph moved up to the crowsnest, though he shot a weird glance to the trio of crewman before climbing up, the crewmembers started to get anxious as they started to suspect Alph was able to overhear them with his android hearing capablities.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 22, 2008)

As the Infinite Injustice comes within sight of Bliss Island the entire crew readies itself. Pistols are loaded cutlasses sharpened and men shout to amp themselves up and get the adrenaline going. However, unknown to the crew a dozen Fishmen await underwater waiting to pounce as the ship passes by. 

_Back in the Fishmen Compound..._
Annie is led around the complex, she passes a large earthen field that is being plowed by many wretched and emaciated humans. Fishmen armed with whips patrol the perimeter, beating anyone who slows down or complains of hunger or thirst. 

"How cheerful..." mutters Annie. The Fishmen chuckle at her what they percieve as her joke and continue onward. "This is where we keep all the slaves locked up." They enter a building and walk down a long set of stairs for several minutes. When they reach the bottom, even Annie is shocked at the sight. There are two large cages on either side of a huge cavern like space, one pen contains men and the other women. Annie estimates that there are maybe a hundred people in each cage. The place stink of filth and disease and Annie grimaces in disgust, "Can we get out of here?" Annie says.

The Fishmen laugh, "Whats the matter, can't handle it?" They stride past her and walk back up the stairs. Annie stares at the slaves with a blank face betraying no emotion. All the way in the back, she can see a Fishman throwing Kazuma inside. Annie turns around wordlessly and follows the Fishmen.  

_Elsewhere..._
A Fishman tosses Marcks dead body into a pit full of shattered bones and skulls. The Fishman dusts off his hands and walks back to the compound. Ten minutes go by and everything is still as a mouse. Suddenly Marcks opens one eye and scans his surroundings. Slowly he sits up and looks at his blood stained shirt, leting out a sigh of relief, "I don't want to die ever again...." he says to himself.

Marcks slowly climbs up to the top and peeks around, the coast is clear. He rolls over the top and crouches on his feet, "Time to get to work..." he whispers and creeps away.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 22, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

Most of the crew were ready to cut down the fishmen and save their nakama, They were all staring towards the Island that was getting nearer and nearer.

Alph and Shin though weren't comfortable in this situation, they were near to the island but who knows how mant fishmen were lurking under the water, so far there are only two non DF-users so this would be a problem since he only trusted one of the two non DF-users and that person was Shin himself.
He didn't count the crew formerly belonging to Jack Marrow but then again they weren't going to of much use with their strength.

Soon their suspicions proved correct as a man screams out before being dragged off board and into the water.
Both Shin and Alph jumped towards the helmsman, forming a defensive line around him while they readied themselves for combat.

"Helmsman, whatever you do don't stop until we've reached the island."


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 22, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates the Day After-

On the deck of the ship, the crew all had serious looks on their face.  Anne had left a note and she left the crew altogether.
Bolt: "Well, at least thats one less mouth to feed, amirite?" 
Rex: "Good riddance.  The bloody woman took me alcohol!"
*Rest of Crew: "ASSHOLES!"*
BAM!
Rex and Bolt: _"Ungghhhh....."_
Belle: "Well, I guess its as good a time as any to set sail for the next island."
James: "Yea!  Now what do we do next cap'n?"
Jason: "Lets see.... we got food?"
All: *"Yep."*
Jason: "Water?"
All: *"Yep."*
Jason: "Well then, lets get going.  Bolt and James, work the sails!"
Bolt: "Got it!"
James: "Alright!"
Jason: "Rex, man the helm!"
Rex: "Aye!"
Jason: "Belle, go and organize the provisions."
Belle: "I'm on it."
Jason: "And Eve... hmmmmm, I guess you can just hang around if you want."
Eve: "Alright~"
She clings onto his arm.
Bolt: "Hey, you know, we could actually use someone in the crow's nest."
Jason: "Good idea."
Eve grumbled to herself and made her way to the crow's nest.  But not before giving Bolt the most chilling look he had ever received in his life.
Bolt: "Dear.... God..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2008)

"Milord, we are nearing the pirate ship. It seems they are docking at that Island." A servant said to Rek, sipping his tea on the deck like usual. "I see. Ready the artillery." The servant bowed and went inside the ship to prepare the cannons. Jun looked at Rek with the same stoic face she always does. "You're not going to fire warning shots anymore, are you?"

"Perhaps, perhaps not, my dear Jun." Rek got up and called Ruru from the kitchen. "What is it, milord?' The butler asked. "Send a message to Purin Purin. Tell the good man to prepare his cannonry, and this time we shall aim not for the sky." Ruru bowed to Rek before going to hybrid beetle form and flying towards Purin Purin's ship. "Milord." A servant walked up to Rek, carrying a map. "I have checked the charts to see which island the pirates are heading towards. It seems they are heading towards Bliss Island, which holds the only "Employment Agency" in North Blue." Rek smirked as he heard the servant use the term "Employment Agency", the same term used by Marines to refer to Slave Auctions. "I see. And who operates this slave agency, might I ask?" The servant looked down on the floor, unable to answer. "I see. You are dismissedEh, COLOR]" 

"Another one of these foul slave pens that seem to be rampant in the lands outside the Jade Empire? Sickening are the practices you and your ilk partake in." Jun spat. She had once been almost sold to slavery, had not her freedom been bought by Rek. "From what I heard, humans are the common commodity in the slave trade here in the blue seas." A hydraulic platform rose from the deck, with Matyr and Cass standing on it. The machinist world noble was covered in muk, as was the sniper. "Slaves? Here? And I thought only Shabondy had them." Martyr said with indifference. Cass however, did not share this casual view of the situation. "We have to save those people!" She said.

"It has been a while since we blew up a slave house, hasn't it, Jun?" He looked at the Jade Empire of warrior, who had an unfamiliar smile on her face. "Normally I show great disdain whenever you propose we destroy senselessly, but it is against the Imperial Code to bind any sentient creature against its will. I shall take delight in punishing these rogues." Rek sighed and took a sip of his tea. He found Jun's enthusiasm to be most amusing. "So, are we going to save them?" Cass asked with utmost urgency. Rek yawned before putting his cup down. "Meh, We have nothing better to do anyhow."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 22, 2008)

"Next up we have a prize specimen!" exclaims the man in the top hat, "An authentic Viking from the northernmost hinterlands of North Blue!" the crowd of well dressed attendees, oohs and ahs at the sight of an authentic viking. A Fishman pushes out a tall and heavyset red bearded man. The man in the top hat saunters around the Viking, "Bidding will begin at 700,000 Beli!"

Marcks peers from behind a tree at the huge packed amphitheater. He darts from tree to tree, nervously looking around for any enemies. "You can do this Marcks, you're a hero," he says emphatically, trying to psych himself up. He creeps around the back of the amphitheater and climbs backstage cautiously. Suddenly two Fishmen walk towards his location and Marcks jumps behind a curtain. "Why are we even bothering with a ragtag group of Pirates, they'll never make it to shore anyway..." says one of them. 

"Shikon wanted to be absolutely sure they don't interrupt the auction," replies the other, "They'll probably be dead by the time we get there." They walks past Marcks and exit. Marcks quickly sneaks away and enters a room and is horrified to see a room full of slaves shackled to the walls and even worse a Fishman sits in plain view of him but thankfully the Fishman is sleeping, his head nodding in and out. 

Marcks signals to the slaves to be quiet and he nervously steps towards the Fishman and the set of keys hanging off of his belt. Step by step he gets closer...*CREEK!* he steps on a loose floorboard and freezes instantly. The Fishman's head jerks slightly but he falls back to sleep. Marcks moves forward again and slowly reaches out his hand towards the keys. Suddenly the Fishman opens his hands and grabs Marcks hand, "You just fucked up kid..."
_
Elsewhere..._
Annie joins Shikon in his personal balcony that sits over the amphitheater, "So how did you find the tour little Annie?" he asks. "Not bad, though I notice that a lot of your guards seem to have disappeared."

Shikon nods, "They're dealing with those Pirates you warned us of. I don't want anyone ruining my auction. Even if myself and my elites have to go out their personally and kill them."

"Well I like a hands on boss," responds Annie with a chuckle. She sits down on  an empty seat and observes the auction. 
*
KABOOOM!!!!!*

An explosion erupts from the distance, Shikon gets up quickly and looks out over the railing, "That came from the slave pens!" he exclaims. *CLICK!* Annie stands behind Shikon with her revolver pressed up against the back of his head, "Its over you slave mongering son of a bitch!" she exclaims. 

Shikon merely laughs, "Stupid girl..." he mutters. He moves in a whirl of speed, Annie fires but he slaps the gun away. Shikon grabs Annie by the throat and slams her into the back wall, creating an impact crater. 

"I can snap your neck with a twist of my pinkie little Annie, would you like that?"  and he gnashes his sharp set of teeth close to her face. Annie feels her windpipe being crushed slowly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 22, 2008)

The men on the Infinite Injustice surrounded the Helmsmen, ready for anything that the mermen had coming, but they were quickly taken by suprise when one of the men yelled, "They're attacking the side of the boat!"

"What! Hang on, I'll go take care of them..."  Shin grabbed the sheath of his blade and began to head to the side of the ship, but he was stopped by Tatsu.

"Hold on Shin, I'll take care of them."

"How will you do that? If you fall into the water you're done."

"Hell, if you fall in the water your not much better off than I am, now are you?" 

Shin stopped to think of the rumors that the crew had been speaking about the mermen's already monsterous strength multiplying while under water. "Atleast I'll be able to move, let me go."

"Relax, I've got it covered."  He runs and then leaps off the edge of the ship.

"Is he crazy!"

He slides down the side of the ship, "Dragon Arm!" His right arm transformed and he dug his claws into the side of the ship, stopping him from falling. "Now, where are these bastards..." 

He scanned the water, until he finally saw one of the fishmen pop his head out, "Look boys, one of the pumans are trying to fight us while right on top of our home turf! Lets give him an example of what happens..." 

Two more pop up as he finishes, however Tatsu does not even reply, he leaps off of the ship and onto the first fishmen's back. Before he could redive he dug his claws right into his gills and pulled them out, "AAaaaAAAAAaaaRRRGgggGGGG!" The mermen screamed as Tatsu pulled out his claw. He began to sink, but before he could Tatsu leaped to the other fishmen and repeated the performance.

"One more..." He stared at the last one as he leaped on his back as well.

"Please, Puman, you may have gotten those idiots but I can tell you're a devil fruit user, so I just need to dive underwater!" He begins to dive down, but notices that he doesn't feel Tatsu on his back anymore. He resurfaces and looks up and sees Tatsu hovering above him in Dragon Point, "What the hell! I'm out of here!" 

He attempts to dive down but Tatsu sweeps down and grabs him with his talons. He then flies back into the sky, "Please, stop, no, let me back down!" 

"Dragon Breath..." He shoots a beam of fire at the fishmen roasting him alive, he then drops him back down onto the ship. The ashy mermen makes a loud thud as he falls, luckily not damaging the ship too bad.

Tatsu lands back down next to the crew, "Told you I could handle it." I don't plan on letting this curse hold me back!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 22, 2008)

Marcks waves his free hand in front of the freshly awoken Fishman, "This is just a dreeeeaaam gooo back to sleeeeeep," wails Marcks. *SLAP!* The Fishman slaps away Marcks against the opposite wall. 

"You're in for a world of pain!" exclaims the Fishman. Marcks leaps to his feet and takes out his stone pellet gun and fires multiple times, "Super Shot: Pepper Pellet!" A cloud of pepper explodes around the Fishman and he starts sneezing and coughing violently, "Ah its getting in my gills!" he yells. 

Marcks aims at the Fishmans gills and fires twice, "Super Shot: Exploding Pellet!" Two explosions hit the Fishman's gills and he yells in pain. "HAHAHA! Don't mess with the hero Marcks!!" He quickly darts in and snatches the keys from the Fishman's belt and runs towards the shackled slaves. He unlocks a large brutish looking red haired fellow. 

"I think that they have one of your Viking friends onstage..." says Marcks. "WHAT!?" hollers the viking and he raises his fists in the air two more Vikings shout as well. MArcks unlocks two more of them but feels a strong webbed hand squeeze his shoulder, he feels his bones popping as the Fishman looms over him, "You slaves aren't going anywhere!!" 

*BAM!* Suddenly two Vikings tackle the Fishman and start beating on him. Within a minute Marcks has freed the entire room of slaves. "LET'S TEACH THESE SLAVERS A LESSON!!" exclaims Marcks. All the slaves cheer and bust down the door towards the stage. Marcks stands heroically with his arms crossed and he imagines that he wears a flowing cape and mask, "OW!" he yelps as one of the slaves accidentally pushes him over in the rush to escape. 

_With Annie... _
Annie feels her mind blanking out and she struggles to remain conscious. Shikon sneers at her, "I could kill you whenever I please...I just want to see you die slowly."

Two Fishmen enter the balcony, one a monstrous looking angler type Fishman and the other a flying fish type who has fins under his arms that looks like glider wings, he has a gun strapped to his belt.

"Ranpu, Dangan what is it? Can't you see I'm busy!" exclaims Shikon. The two Fishman bow, "Sir we have reports that there are multiple Devil Fruit Users aboard the Pirate vessel. Also our long range scouts confirm that several Marine Warships are sailing in this direction," says Dangan.

Shikon sighs, "Inform the elites to make haste and attack the Pirates if they land. I will be there shortly, first let me kill this one," and he squeezes even harder on Annie's throat.

Annie's face goes blue but she spits in Shikon's face, suddenly she jabs her right thumb into Shikons neck gill. He howls in pain and reflexively drops Annie to the floor. Annie gasps, "Sweet air!" she moans. Shikon quickly recovers and is about to crush her skull with his webbed foot....

"THIS SHOW IS OVER!!!" Marcks runs onstage and knocks out the announcer, grabbing his microphone, "ALL YOU SLAVE MONGERS ARE DONE!!" he shouts. A crowd of slaves rushes in behind him and leap into the audience. The crowd scrambles madly in fear. 

Shikon momentarily forgets about Annie and stares with shock at this display. Seizing on the distraction, Annie leaps out the balcony towards the riot below. She lands on the head of some noble person and flips to her feet. Annie looks back up and sticks her tongue out at Shikon and runs off. 

"KILL HER!!" Shikon yells. Ranpu and Dangan nod and jump out of the balcony in pursuit of Annie.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2008)

"My, my, it seems that there's quite a racket going on in the slave island." Rek commented, sipping his tea as usual as the Windy Dirge neared Bliss island. "Have the agents from Cipher Pol arrived, Ruru?" He asked his loyal butler, whom he gave his empty cup to. "I'm afraid they will not make it in time, milord. However, the back-up ships from the nearby Marine base have arrived." Rek yawned as he swallowed a piece of a cookie in his mouth. "Pity. No matter. Has Matyr readied the Romanov?" 

On cue, 2 hydraulic platforms rose from the deck, with 2 Romanovs ready for combat. Several servants in engineer's clothing stood next to each of the barrel-shaped machine. "Lord Matyr has instructed us to ready the Romanovs as per your instructions, Lord Rek. However in our haste we were unable to mount the cannons for each Romanov." A servant said to Rek. "So the Romanovs are defenseless?" Rek presumed. "No, milord. We have refitted their arms to so that they function as blades." Rek sighed. He had intended to bombard Bliss island from afar, but this will have to do. Besides, he wasn't going to fight with them anyway. 

In the bottom of the ship, Matyr and 3 engineers were busy preparing a new weaopn. "Careful with the ballast tanks, Joffre. Those things are vital for this new machine I'm making." He said to a long bearded servant carrying a large tank in his arms. "Of course Milord." He replied, mounting it on top of a strange vessel. "Excellent. Preparations for this device is almost complete."

Back on the deck, Cass, Jun and Rek were preparing for battle. "I presume you have another plan ready, Rek?" She asked, placing her retractable spear underneath her sleeve. "Nope. After the artillery barage we're simply landing there and capturing every slaver we see." Jun sighed. "And here I thought little blood shall be spilled today." 

Cass loaded her gun and jumped on top of one of the Romanovs. "Come on guys, hurry up! I want to shoot some bad guys!" She said impatiently. "Very well. Ruru!" The veteran pirate transformed into his hybrid beetle form. "You two will be riding the Romanovs. I will be mounted on Ruru. Once we finish with the artillery barrage, we will fly towards Bliss Island and free as much slaves as we can. A platoon of Marines will also be following us as we land on the island for backup.Any questions?" Cass raised her hand. "How come Matyr isn't joining?" Rek placed his hand onhis chin, deep in thought. "No idea. He's busy fiddling with his machinery inside the ship, probably upgrading the cannons." As the Windy Dirge and the Marines neared Bliss island, one of the marines on board the Dirge spoke to Rek. "10 minutes until we reach firing distance, Milord." Rek nodded to the Marine and sent him back to his post. "Milord, Milord!" Another marine called. "Look at this!" He handed Rek a telescope and pointed to the direction of the island. Several fishmen were diving into the water, ready to attack the Pirate ship Annie was on. "Amusing." He thought. "Tell Matyr to ready the Red Tide flasks." He said to one of the servants, who rushed into the ship's lower decks. Jun looked at Rek with confusion. "Red Tide flasks?" Rek yawned as he looked at his confused friend. "It's the best way to defeat Fishmen, my dear Jun." He said, smiling grimly.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 23, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice​
While Shin was fighting two fishmen at the same time, they seemed to be brothers or it could've just been the fact they were of the same type of fishmen, both were Swordfish fishmen.
Their long noses strong as steel and just as sharp as the blade Shin was using to fight them off.

Meanwhile Alph was taking care of two as well, these were of the flying fish kind, wich seemed to be the preferred choice for sneak attacks like this.
He used his detachable hands to shoot them up to them as they jumped over the ship and pulled them down until the both crashed into the deck.

"Damn Buckethead, watch out for the ship!"Shin shouted to Alph while he was struggling to keep both of those creepy noses from stabbing him.

Alph was too busy to reply though and immediatly reeled in his fist and revealed the switchlade in his left arm and quickly stabbed both of them between the gills before they managed to get up again.

And about that time was when Shin got enough of these creeps fighting with their noses, and pushed them back with a "Tornado Cutter." attack, he started spinning wich made them anxious as they were unsure what to expect and then suddenly three projectile slashes were unleashed by the spinning Shin, two were a clean hit on one the fishmen that killed him instantly but the other managed to deflect most of the attack but was still injured.

*"Damn, I better report this to captain or Crayphish."*Though the fishman was furious after that seeing his brother getting killed right before his eyes but these pumans were too much for the lower ranked members of the crew.
They had crazy abilities ranging from Dragon transformations to swords that could use the wind to cut you even when you were out of range of their blade.
Gilette had never fought people like this before, he had seen the cap and other superiors take out guys like that but they wouldn't be taken out by a sneak attack like this.

While clutching the wound on his chest, the fishman jumped into the sea just barely dodging the attack shin sent after him, Gilette would hurry back so that the captain would be ready for them when these pirates would arrive on the island.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 23, 2008)

Led was fighting a tall but very fat fishman when he saw that one of the Swordfish that Shin was fighting just escaped and headed back to the island.
As he turned his attention to that escaping fishman the fat fish punched Led straight to his stomach with extreme force making him stunned for some seconds.
"That bastard got me there......" Led thought when he raised his head again and looked the fishman to his eyes.
"Tell your captain that we are coming for him."
And with a powerfull punch of brutal force at his head send the fat fishman flying to the sea at the direction of the island.
The fat guy dove into the water with blood all over his face.After that Swordfish that was going to report the fat fishman had to report Led's words as well...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 23, 2008)

_Several minutes before Annie made her move..._
Kazuma stands around amid a throng of maybe a hundred slaves in an enclosed cage. He searches around frantically for his father. "KAZUMA!" yells a voice from behind. The boy turns around and sees his father running towards him. "Dad!" exclaims Kazuma with joy. They embrace tightly and freely cry tears of joy but then Kazuma's father gets up with a look of horror on his face. "Kazuma what are you doing here!? H..how in the world did you get to this damned island?" 

Kazuma hugs his father and laughs, "Don't worry I met some friends who said that they would help out. They're gonna beat these Fish Monsters!" he exclaims. 

"Kazuma you're talking crazy. No one in this Blue can beat these creatures..." replies the father looking at his son as if he's gone insane. Kazuma shakes his head and then puts on a conspiratorial face, "Look what I have dad..." he mutters. The boy takes a small black cartridge out of his boot and holds it up. His fathers eyes bug out for a second, "That's a..." Kazuma nods and smirks devilishly. 

Almost an hour ago...
Annie sits at the back of the dingy and laughs hysterically while Marcks and Kazuma just stare blankly at her. "So you're saying that all that was a trick?" asks Marcks. Annie nods smugly, "Yeah I guess I could have handled things differently but I enjoy the drama..." and she giggles. 

Annie puts on a serious face and looks at Kazuma, "Kid I have an important job for you..." she says. "Really?" asks Kazuma in disbelief. Annie nods, "Uh huh, I want you to free your parents and all those slaves." she replies and takes out a black cartridge from her belt and hands it to the boy, "With this, when you detonate it, it'll give me and Marcks the signal to make our move."

Kazuma's father hears his son's story and shakes his head, "I don't know son. These Fishmen are strong. Even if we get free, we can't possibly..." Kazuma glares at his father, "Dad sometimes you still need to fight even if the enemy is stronger because its the right thing to do," Kazuma interjects. The father looks at his son and is astounded at how much he has grown. 

Two Fishmen guards walk up down the path between the slave pens. Suddenly all the male slaves start moving in unison to one side of the cage in an orderly fashion. "Huh!? What do you dogs think you're doing?" exclaims the Fishman as he removes a bullwhip from his belt.* KABOOOOM!* The far side of the cage explodes creating a huge opening. A young boy shouts with his fist in the air and all the slaves rush out like a crashing wave. 

_At the present moment..._
Hundreds of slaves riot all over the Fishman compound. All the nobles looking to buy slaves run around frantically trying to escape and the Fishmen guards attempt to instill order but many of their brethren are embroiled in battle with a pirate ship on the coast leaving them outnumbered in the compound. 

However in the midst of this chaos 8 intimidating and very calm looking Fishmen stride towards the  huge heavyset golden doors, very casually as if all the trouble is but a minor inconvenience for them. At the lead is Shikon, who walks up to the massive golden gates of the compound. He turns around and smiles at his elites, "We'll take care of these Pirates as they enter the island and then return here and kill all the slaves," he says matter of factly as if he has no doubt that he and his crew can do everything that he says. 

Shikon places his right hand on the gold doors and flicks it with his thumb and forefinger, the doors hurtle like missiles and land on the ground twelve feet up the path. He strides up to the heavy multi ton doors and hefts them both up in his hands as if they are mere paperweights. He spins around as if he is a shotputter and then tosses them sky high into the air, headed straight for _The Infinite Injustice_, ironically.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 23, 2008)

_With Annie...._
Annie runs through the compound amid the chaos of the slave rioting. She leaps onto a roof and sprints over the gates of the compound. Behind her in hot pursuit are Ranpu a monstrous looking Angler Fishman with huge jaws that could swallow Annie's entire head and has a glowing tentacle coming out of the front of his forehead. Far ahead of him is Dangan (head sniper of Shikon's crew), a swift moving Flying fish type Merman. He glides effortlessly from rooftop to rooftop and is within only feet of Annie. 

Annie roll onto the ground outside the compound and runs into the forest. Dangan quickdraws his pistol and fires at Annie but she nimbly leaps between the trees and propels herself onto a tree branch and jumps from branch to branch like a monkey until she reaches the tree tops. 

"Oi Dangan wait up!" yells Ranpu, "I'm not as fast as you are..."

Dangan smirks, "Your loss," he replies and he glides up into the tree canopy after Annie. 

_With Shikon and his elites..._
They come within sight of the Infinite Injustice and sees several crew members landing on the beach. He looks at his crew and smirks, "Take on whichever one you wish...I'll start the festivities," he says. 

Shikon grabs a large tree with one arm and rips out of the ground casually. He hefts it over his shoulder and launches it at the Infinite Injustice and it hurtles like a bullet colliding into the mast and snapping it in two. The mast falls down like a giant redwood onto both fishmen and crew alike. The sounds of screaming can be heard underneath the mast. 

Shikon laughs and grabs another tree, "WELCOME TO BLISS!!" he shouts.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 23, 2008)

_Ten minutes ago on the Infinite Injustice_

The fishmen were taken down one after another until the few that remained followed Gilette's lead and jumped back into the water though they decided to stick around and wait for another chance, failure wasn't accepted by Shikon and that was also the reason why didn't understand Gilette even dared to return to his commanding officer......Or could it be that it was because Crayphish happened to be the specialist on taking down swordsmen...

While the crew took this moment of peace to regain their breath and take care of those that were wounded and the few that had lost their life in the attack but then Led called out.

"What the hell is that?!!"He said pointing to something in the sky, whatever it was it appeared to head straight towards the ship.
"Cannon fire?"The DF user added later.

"No."Alph corrected as he used the cameras that functioned as his eyes to zoom in and analyze the threat.
"It appears to be a total of two golden doors, I estimate that with their size and speed that allowing even one to hit the ship has a 90% chance of the ship becoming damaged to the point that it will sink like a stone."

"Well in that case we don't let them hit the ship, that should be easy enough."The confident Smokin' Samurai said upon holding his blade reversed with the blunt side aimed to the doors soaring trough the sky.

Alph spotted this and guessed that it would lead to a concussive attack that would deflect the doors, ofcourse there was no way only Shin's attack would be enough to do it and there were two doors they had to worry about.
And so the android took control of the situation.

"Shin, will you be able to perform the attack twice when they get in range?"
The android was replied with a "No, problem."
"Alright then I will use my Sonic Cannon on the door that is closest to us right now followed by me shooting 4 of my miniature cannons......Tatsu I need you to use Dragon Flame."He then turned to Led.
"I hope you have a long range attack as well because things will end badly otherwise."Led answered this with "I'll take care of it."

The crew was standing their waiting for the doors to get in range, each in his own battle stance and then when Alph shouted out "Shin, it has to be now otherwise it is too late."Shin unleashed two "Reversed Gail Splitter."Attacks wich were immediatly followed by Alph's "Sonic Cannon." and "4-Gun Salute."

Tatsu took on his Hybrid-point and unleashed "Dragon Flame.", the attacks were enough to damage and deflect one of the doors until it was no longer a threat but one was still coming towards the ship.
"Alph you better catch me after impact."And with that the pirate used his "Bam-Bam Rocket."Blasting off with an amazing speed towards the projectile and knocking it aside, only slowing down after the impact and it was then that Alph used his thrusters to jump up high in the air so that his hands would be able reach and reel in the human rocket.

after all this happened they all seemed to think they might be in over their head, they hadn't even reached the island yet but already one crazy event after the other happened.

_Ten minutes later_

By now the crew reached the island, but was surprised by another projectile.
This time a enormous tree was thrown into the ship, knocking down their main mast.

"Damn, after all that trouble to protect the ship."Shin muttered angrily while he was staring daggers towards the large fishman that had been the cause of the mast's destruction but his attention was drawn by the swordfish fishman that was still clutching his wound but was in deep conversation with a lobster like fishman.
The man had an a real evil looking face and sneered when Gilette pointed towards Shin.

The lobster, later Shin would learn his name was Crayphish, then turned to Gilette and grabbed him by the throat with those large claws that he called hands.
He could not hear what they were saying but the lobster first grabbed the nose of Gilette with his free claw and then broke it off causing Gilette to contort and probably attempt to scream out if it wasn't for the fact his throat was being clamped and then later crushed before the lobster threw the limp body of Gilette away.

"Damn, they really are horrifying monsters."Shin said as he unsheathed his blade once again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 23, 2008)

_The treetops of Bliss Island..._
Annie has managed to hide from the two Fishmen especially Dangan, a fast opponent even for her eyes. Annie lays still, perched on a large branch, hidden under foliage and of course chewing gum and blowing bubbles. She scans the area with her triple barreled rifle, "Where are you fella?" she whispers quietly. Bubble, pop!

Suddenly a bullet whirs over her head hitting the tree trunk behind her. Annie grins, "There you are..." In the distance she can see Dangan perched behind a tree trunk. He holds dual pistols and arches his head slightly, trying to get a view of Annie hiding spot. He fires again but far wide of Annie. "Hmm...he's trying to draw me out," she mutters thoughtfully, "Okay lets play ball."  Bubble, pop!

Annie loads several special cartridges into her rifle and fires. Dangan senses the shots and jumps away just as an explosion blows apart the tree trunk he hides behind. He open's his wing like fins and glides to another treetop, and then to another in a blur of movement, Annie's shots barely an inch behind him. Dangan returns fir while in midair and a hail of bullets hit below Annie's perch. "Close but no cigar fella," Annie moves her hands in a blur and fires rapid fire style. Bubble, pop!

The treetops alight in fire as explosions erupt everywhere around the Fishman. Dangan glides even faster whirling around like a spinning top leaping from treetop to treetop, and coincidentally moving closer and closer to Annie but suddenly Annie hits him dead on. A huge fireball engulfs the Fishman and she smirks, "And that's all she wrote bloke..." she says. Bubble, pop!

*WHOOSH!* Out of nowhere, Dangan flies out of the fireball leaving a trail of smoke and he glides upwards like a missile, far above the treetops. 

Annie frowns, "What a revoltin' development..." quickly, instinctively she straps her rifle around her back and flips backward in one fluid motion. Dangan's webbed fist rips through Annie's snipers nest just as she leaps backward. The Fishman's punch blows the large tree branch to smithereens. Annie leaps atop a nearby branch and quickdraws her revolvers. Dangan also quickdraws and they fire at each other at close range, bubble, pop!


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 23, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

As the crew were all working on the ship, Jason stood at the front, looking out towards the see.
Jason: "Ahh~, its a great day to sail."
The sun was shining and the sky was blue.  There was also plenty of wind so the ship was making great time for their next destination.
Bolt and James then jumped down after working on the sails.
James: "That should do for now.
Bolt: "I freakin' hate working on the sails."
Jason: "Either way, good job guys."
At that moment, Belle had just returned from the storage area.
Belle: "All supplies accounted for.  It should last us for a few weeks."
Bolt: "Oi cap'n."
Jason: "Yea?"
Bolt: "Whats the next island we're heading to?"
Jason: "Well...."
He took out a large map and placed it on the ground.  He then took out a compass and began calculating where they were heading.
Jason: "If I'm correct, we're headed for an island called Tesoro Island."
Rex: "Did you just say 'Tesoro Island'?"
Jason: "Yea."
Rex: "Thats an odd place that is.  Its like you've gone back in time."
Jason: "Sounds interesting."
Rex: "Try boring."
Bolt: "Awwwwww, this sounds so lame."
Jason: "Well now I'm interested so thats where we're going."
Bolt: "Look at you, showing us who's boss."
He puts his arm around Jason's shoulder.
Bolt: "My lil' cap'n has sure grown up from when we first met, thats for sure."
Jason: "Well, now we're headed for Tesoro Island!"
Everyone: *"AYE!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 23, 2008)

_With Annie..._
Annie and Dangan leap from treetop to treetop, firing away at each other at a frenetic pace. Their bullets collide with each other in midair and anything else that gets through hits nothing but air as they both move at inhuman speeds. 

Annie flips under a branch and grabs on with her left hand. She spins around continuously in a circling motion firing with her right hand. Dangan somersaults away and extends his wing like fins, he glides around Annie, firing from the side. Annie lets go and propels herself to another tree as Dangan's bullets rip into the tree branch that she was just holding. Annie changes tactics, and she fires a grey shell into the air, *"SMOKE SCREEN!"* A wall of smoke explodes in mid air and Annie leaps into it with her leather aviator goggles secured tightly over her eyes. 

Dangan lands on a treetop and fires a hail of bullets into the expanding smoke cloud. Suddenly Annie yells from inside the smoke, *"AIRBURST BUBBLE!"* Annie jets out of the smoke like a guided missile and tackles Dangan in the midsection. 

"OOOOOOOOPHH!" even Dangan's strong Fishman body feels the impact and the air explodes out of his lungs. They hurtle over the treetops like bullets, Annie grabs a hold of his neck with one arm and with her free hand she points her pistol at his temple point blank range, *BANG!*

The shot misses as Dangan veers his head forward and headbutts Annie. Annie feels blinding hot pain sear into her forehead and she sees stars for  second. Dangan wraps his large wing like fins around Annie's body like a sleeping blanket, preventing her from shooting and squeezes her petite waist. Annie grimaces in pain and bites down on his right neck gill in response. "AAAAAAAAARRRRRGHHH!!!!!!" Dangan howls madly and kicks off the air, changing the course of their flight. They spiral out of control and enter through the canopy at almost a hundred miles per hour, smashing into tree branches, getting cut and scratched. Annie curses with every bruise, but can't release herself from his grip. *WHAM!!!!*

They hit the ground like shooting stars creating a huge explosion of dirt and smoke. Annie legs lay propped up into the air but she doesn't move. Meanwhile Dangan coughs up blood and slowly gets to his feet.

_On Kordos Island..._
The man in the black suit and grey trenchcoat sits in the Mayor's office. "Yes her name was Annie. An arrogant girl who palled around with a rather rambunctious crew," the Mayor shakes his head, "Youth these days don't know what's wrong with them....they even got one of our very own townsfolk to join them. A young lad, named Marcks, I do hope he's alright."

"So they just suddenly ran off then?" asks the man in the trenchcoat. 

The Mayor nods, "Yes it seems they got into a spat with a Marine crew and made a run for it."

The man points to a large map of the North Blue mounted and framed on the adjacent wall, "I can't help but notice that nearby Island that you seem to have crossed off in red. I just thought it funny what with it being called Bliss Island and all."

The Mayor chuckles, "There's nothing blissful about that place my friend. It's the axis of a slave trade that has sprung up in this area. Thankfully we're just outside of their range of operations but I fear that they may soon expand. The local Marines are paid off as well. It's really very troublesome."  

The man narrows his eyes when he hears the word slave trade and he seems to think inwardly for several minutes. Suddenly he gets up and shakes the Mayor's hand, "Thank you for your help," he says. "Quite alright," responds the Mayor, "So where will you be off to next? I might encourage you to stay the night in one of our five star hotels..."

He shakes his head, "No thank you, I'm on a strict timetable. I think I need a little bliss in my life anyhow," and he walks out of the Mayors office.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 23, 2008)

Marcks standing on stage looks around a little worried cause he is all alone.He sees Annie run off and the two fishmen chase after her.He takes a step forward to follow but two fishmen move infront of him one is about the same height as Marcks and looks to be a Killer Whale.The other is a skinner looking fishmen he is alot shorter then Marcks and looks to be a kid.Marcks stops and looks around "Well umm yeah I was just about to head off" he said smiling and then he took off running the two fishmen chasing after him."OMG I'm going to die!!"he yelled as he ran off stage and headed towards a more open field area.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 23, 2008)

_On bliss Island_

"I take it that guy was the one that also threw those doors."Shin said as the killing intent he was known for radiated from him, Alph who was unable to feel it though still realised what Shin was going to try to do and tried to hold him back from doing something rash.
But it was too late, Shin blitzed towards the tall fishman but someone of equal speed intercepted him and took him away of the group , he couldn't quite make it out but it seemed to be that lobster fishman that had his arms locked around Shin and his blade, unfased by the sword against the red shell, by the time Shin had wiggled free from this deathgrip the two were in large patch of grass bordering mostly against the forest and a shallow creek led to a lake somewhere further.

Shin, who was standing a little away from the lobster,the creek seperating the two combatents, took his time so that he could think over his strategy and simply started circling around the lobster that stood there with his arms crossed and with the most most disgusting sneer on his face Shin had ever seen.

_Alright, this guy is atleast as fast as me, probably a hell of lot stronger physically and didn't give a damn about getting cut by my sword, I don't even see a wound or a scratch on where my sword should've cut his torso.
A Marrow-ish guy huh?, Alright I'll start serious right away and try to see i'm able to get him in they eye afterall the guy doesn't have a weapon so I can just dodge his punches._

It took him about a minute or so to analyze all of that and come up with a strategy, though he might not be book smart he really wasn't as stupid as people thought.
Shin dashed towards the lobster who simply stood there, while Shin was thinking the guy had gotten arrogant and believed that he was invincible because of that shell protecting him, the lobster waited until Shin tried to stab him trough his eye and then quickly revealed the claws that functioned as his hands and simply used his left claw to grab Shin's blade.

"Kid, you have no idea what you and your crew has gotten themselves into."The lobster said, while Shin was struggling to his blade free from that grip the lobster simply stood there casually as if it required no effort.
"Look, I'm impressed you managed to easily defeat two of my direct subordinates, you even killed one of the."Shin realised he was talking about the swordfish fishmen.

"But they we're low ranked, and now you and your crew are up against the elites."The fishman continued explaining the situation."The elites of our crew specialise in high level anti-marine and anti-pirate combat with each their own specialty.......The squad that belongs to me specialise in Anti-swordsmen combat."Well Shin had realised this by now as he was still strugling to get his sword free but was also keeping an eye on his free right claw.


"I take it you're Crayphish then?"The boy was answered with a nod."Good, I'm Shin Smokin' Samurai Yagami and you talk a lot for someone that is no more then an obstacle on my path to Mihawk."Crayphish responded by laughing loudly while he started battering the swordsman with his claw.

There was little Shin could do against it as he refused to let go of his sword and after getting smashed 6 or 7 times, Crayphish continued talking again.
"You sure can take a beating kid, if you ever get too meat Mihawk you'll gonna need it but seeing as how I've been handling you this easily I don't think you will ever make it off this island."

"You talk way too much for something that is going to end on my plate tonight."The now bleeding Shin muttered before kicking the fishmen in the nutts, or atleast where they should be.

It actually seemed to hurt him as he let go of the blade as he yelped out in pain, Shin attempted to take him out now but Crayphish managed to knock him several meters away with that large claw of his.

_Damn, I'm not sure if it's because of the concussion that bastard gave me but I have no idea how win this fight, my only option is try and get a fatal strike on him while trying to stay alive in the mean time.......Okay this is officially the worst stratagy I've ever came up with, I'll just blame this shame on the concussion._

As he thought this he got back on his feet and got ready for another go at this guy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 23, 2008)

_With Annie..._
Dangan looks bruised and battered but he taps his temple and laughs, "Fishmen can take a shot," he says. Annie's head is burrowed into the ground and her legs remain propped up into the air, totally motionless. 

"Hey you've got pretty nice legs for a Human," and he chuckles as he walks towards Annie's still body, "Damn I think the girl's dead. She did look kinda fragile anyhow..."

Annie's right hand moves in a blur towards her belt and she tosses a tiny black cartridge at Dangan. *KABOOM! * An explosion rips into the Fishman and he smashes through a tree several yards away. Annie's legs swing back and forth rapidly and her muffled curses can be heard from underground. She lifts her head out of the ground and tips over on her side. Annie spits up dirt and wipes her goggles clean, her face a mess. As she tries to get to her feet she stumbles back down to the ground, feeling lightheaded, "Concussion for the win..." she mutters and giggles slightly. 

Annie finally manages to stand up and scans for signs of Dangan. *BANG!* A bullet whizzes by her head, she ducks down and rolls behind a tree. Dangan has already recovered, his face ripped and bloody but he is ready for more action nonetheless. Annie shakes her head in annoyance, "Fucking A, time to get serious..." She loads her newest ammo into her revolvers and smirks.  Suddenly, Annie's inner warning bell goes off and she spins around and fires but a big meaty hand intercepts her arm and rips off her goggles. 

Ranpu the Angler type Fishman smiles at her with his hideous maw, "Say cheese!" he exclaims. A blinding white light flashes in Annie's unprotected eyes. Ranpu punches her in the gut and flings Annie against a tree several meters away. Annie lands with a tremendous impact and sees nothing but white spots, her breathing labored. 

"So this is what being blinded feels like..." she says.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 23, 2008)

Tatsu watched as Shin fought the lobster fishmen, he knew that Shin would never want him to step in so he began to look for an opponent of his own to keep himself busy. He looks down the line of mermen, each just as ugly as the next, however one of them steps forward. He appeared to be a hammerhead shark type mermen.

"Well, if you don't mind, I'll be taking this punk right here." 

Tatsu looked at the fishmen up and down, "Alright, but can I get someone less ugly? I don't know, it might distract me a little."

"That's pretty funny, for a man who's about to be dead in five minutes..." He charges at Tatsu, and starts throwing smooth punches. He manages to dodge each one after another, "I'm Tragnil, and I'll be murdering you today!"  He delivers a downward punch but Tatsu jumps out of the way, avoiding the blow and just causing him to make a large crator with his fist and sending sand everywhere.

"Tatsu Brimtale, I suggest you remember it, that is if you can remember anything after this fight."

Tragnil rushes at him while he is off guard, causing him to only narrowly dodge the attack but still recieve a scratch on his cheek, "Long introductions are overrated, and dangerous too."

He continues his flurry of punches, and Tatsu dodges all of them, "You're not too bad kid, maybe I won't kill you and just sell you off as a slave, you'd make some good money."

"Slave..."  Tatsu stops in his tracks, and recieves a multiple direct punches. Tragnil twists his neck and then turns his head, smacking Tatsu with the large hammer like fin on his head, he tumbles backwards.

"What's wrong kid, I was just startin' to have fun!"

"Slave..." Tatsu looked down, his eyes covered in the shadows. His head shoots back upwards, his eyes glaring, his tounge long and lizard like, and his teeth and claws sharp. He is not fully in Hybrid Point, but has some of the features. "SLAVE!!!!"

As the word leaves his mouth so does a blast of fire to the air.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 23, 2008)

Marcks looks over his shoulder to see the two merman not to far behind."Damn I have to fight two of them this is gonna be rough"he thought to himself but then his face lite up as he moved a fist into the palm of his hand."That's it heh heh heh I can at least stop the smaller one" as he finished this thought process the larger Killer Whale Type fishmen jumped into the air."*SHAM-BOOM!*" he yelled as his fist slammed into the ground making a cloud of dust.He stood up straight the baseball cap he had on covering his eyes.

As the smoke slowly cleared Marcks was on one knee holding a rather large bazooka looking weapon."Come on kid using that thing on me isn't gonna do much"he said laughing a little to himself."Whoever said it was for you"a smile crossed his face as the fishmen turned to look at his partner the puffer fishmen."*10 Point Cannon!*"Marcks yelled as the shell left the Bazooka flying at the Puffer fishmen.Before it hit the shell exploded covering the puffer fishmen in a green goo."Yes direct hit,now that he is unable to move it's just you and me big guy"Marcks said as he stood up straight dropping the bazooka beside him.The puffer fishmen struggled to move but couldn't get out of the goo.The Killer Whale fishmen laughed "Ha ha ha I like you kid,to bad your gonna die here.Oh by the way the names Shams nice to meet ya"as he finished this sentence he ran towards Marcks.

Marcks smiled as he moved the goggles on his forehead over his eyes pushing a button on the side they lite up."The names Marcks nice to meet you to"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 24, 2008)

_8 years ago in The West Blue..._
A 9 year old Annie sits on a tree stump swinging her short stubby legs back and forth. She drinks from a juice box and a small boy no older then 5 reaches his hands up trying to get at the juice box, "I want!" he exclaims. Annie pushes his face away, "This is mine, James, get your own!"

James crashes to the floor and starts crying, "No fair Annie, you're mean!" he exclaims and starts crying. Annie sticks her tongue out at him and smirks, "Crybaby..." Suddenly a hand appears and snatches the juice box out of Annie's hands. 

A tall blonde woman with bright blue eyes looms over Annie with her hands on her hips, "I taught you better then that young lady," she says sternly. Annie frowns and looks down at the floor, "Yes mom...." she mutters. The woman helps up James and she gives him the juice box, the boy sticks his tongue out at Annie when the woman isn't looking and Annie shakes her fist at him in return. 

"Quit it!" exclaims the woman and her children immediately settle down. She looks at her son and daughter and thinks to herself, "Hey you kids want to see a trick?" she asks. They both nod eagerly, "Are you going to shoot somebody?" asks Annie in an expectant and eager voice but her mother just rolls her eyes and stares at Annie blankly, "Oh sociopathic daughter of mine, you got your looks from me but you certainly inherited your fathers disposition..." 

Annie just shrugs, she doesn't see a lot of her dad and she has no clue what disposition means anyway or sociowhatsit. "We're gonna have to have another chat about sharing with our brothers and not being obsessed with guns, little miss..." Annie sighs, she hates their, "chat's" which are really more like one sided lectures followed by a two week grounding but she still loves her mother dearly nonetheless. 

"Anyhow...here's the trick. It's really nothing fancy," their mother turns her back to them and stands still. "Annie, I want you to hold up however many finger in the air you want and I'll try and guess the number."

Annie briefly contemplates holding up her middle finger but she knows where that road lies and it involves a sore bottom. Instead Annie holds up her index, middle, and ring finger. "You've got three fingers raised up..." she says casually. Annie flashes another combination, "Four," the mother replies. Annie narrows her eyes and flashes off different combination's very quickly, "Three, one, four, two, one, five," Annie's mother easily keeps pace and gets it right every time.

Finally Annie stops and she looks at her mother in disbelief, "How did you do that?" she asks. Annie's mom smiles at her, "Its the voice of all things..." she says cryptically. Annie scratches her head, "Huh?" she exclaims. Her mother laughs, "When you're at peace with yourself and everything in the world is at peace with you, seeing and hearing no longer matters," she replies, "Anyway it takes long years of training and experience to get right. I'm not that good at it honestly."

Annie rolls her eyes and looks at her mother incredulously, "Whatever I just want to learn how to shoot bad guys like you and dad do..."

"Not on my watch. You're gonna become a Doctor young lady!"


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 24, 2008)

Led watches one by one of the crew starting fighting each fishman. He is still calm and serious while in front of him an even taller and extremely muscular than all the other fishmen that he saw so far stands having a smile on his face.
Led can see smoke and flames at the town and hears screams of people.
Then the tremendous beast in front of him starts laughing and then talks.
*"Ahahahaha!!!So, you are here to stop me or you just want to become a slave with your friends."*
"Everyone in this island will be free by tommorow...."
The fishman stops laughing and stares at Led.
*"And how are you gonna do it weak human?"*
"Well, I don't know but I will do it for sure."
*"You fool!!Your friends are trying to beat my best men and will not manage to stay alive.And you know what is the most interesting?I am a lot stronger than all my best men and thats the reason I am the captain of those fishmen.So tell me again how are you gonna save all those people boy?*
"My friends will survive and will beat your men even earlier than your defeat.We will become the best crew in the world since our dreams are the greatest."
*"Ahahahaha"* the fishman starts laughing again and again
*"Your dreams???....."*
Suddenly he stops and looks at Led's eyes
*"My name is Shikon and I will make you beg for your own life and your friends"*
The fishman that looks like he belongs in the Great White Shark species prepares to attack.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 24, 2008)

With Alph, Led, OC vs The remaining Fishmen elites.

Alph, who was the physically largest of the crew was challenged by tall and equally broad Nudibranch, Alph suspected it was some kind of seaslug fishman.

"Very well, I will be your opponent."Alph replied tot the challenge and the two moved from the group until they reached a secluded piece of farmland that apperently was used to grow by making the slaves do the work.
When they both were ready, the fishmen, who had something weird around his neck, hit that weird object causing it to ring.
It seemed to be some kind of bell, but to what use it could be?

Rightafter the bell sounded Nudibranch ran towards Alph, his speed far from impressive causing Alph to flash a feint smile while his four remaining loaded cannons popped out of his upperlegs blasting away baseball sized cannons to the fishman.
On impact a large explosion was caused that engulfed Nudibranch in flames and smoke.

"This is rather peculiar."Alph mumbled as his eyes picked of strange readings, and a splitsecond later Nudibranch came back into view and was still running just as fast(Though the speed remained the same, there was really no way you could call it fast, it seemed more around the pace a grownman would have when jogging)With his arms flopping around dramaticly and screaming at the top of his lungs.

"Alright let's see what my hard drive has on slugs."He mused as he brought up that information, cross referenced it with the human anatomy and estimated what the physiology of a anthromorphic Seaslug would be.
"There is nothing that would point to an defence to that degree, on the contrary I am 100% sure that he should be much more fragile then a human, but how can he still be standing after taking cannonfire like that."Alph was frozen now, his main weakness was that if something happened that he couldn't logically explain that the android would remain immobile, unaware of anything happening around him and only focusing on explaining the problem.

Alph only snapped out of when Nudibranch performed a "Maximum Smash." attack, wich was a rather simple clothesline though it was performed with an amazing strength and would've been rather painfull if Alph could feel pain, instead it only damaged his skin(what functioned as his skin atleast.)slightly and knocked him down.

"This is going to be harder then I ex....."He never was able to finish this sentece, he was mumbling this as he got up but Nudibranch performed "Maximum Drop." Wich was an elbow drop that crushed Alph's back.
Alph, realising he had to get some space between them since the fishman was a close combatent, used his thrusters to blast off and landed about a 100 meters away.
"I have to analyze his weakness while I stay away from him andthose crazy fighting moves."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2008)

Bliss Island was a bloody battlefield. In almost every corner fismen fought members of Annie's crew, as well as slaves trying to free themselves. Rek knew that a full barrage from his flotilla of Marine ships would end this conflict, but instead, he opted for a more difficult route, one that would entertain him.

"Cass, be a dear and tell the marines to hold off the artillery assault until I say so. The dendenmushi is on your right." He instructed the eager sniper. "BUT THERE ARE PEOPLE THAT NEED OUR HELP! Those guys on that ship need our help to beat the scary fishmen!" She reasoned. "Very well, Cass. I shall call them in your stead." Jun told her through the intercom the two Romanovs had. Cass was confused. From what she had seen Jun often disagreed with Rek's ideas, and would only do them grudgingly, yet this time she did not see that. "Those men are in a battle of honor. It would mean disrespect to these warriors if we interfered. " Jun opened the Romanov's hatch, letting in a gust of wind as she went out of the machine. "But those men and women require help. May I suggest we assist them in their escape, Rek?" A brief second of thought passed Rek before agreeing. "Agreed, Jun. Cass, would you like to help the good people below?" Rek was not finished with his sentence when Cass took over the controls of her Romanov from its pilot and dashed to the shore. 

"Jun, go ahead and contact the Flotilla. Tell them to restrain fire and send some landing boats into Bliss island." Jun hastily contacted Purin Purin to prepare the landing boats. Rek took out a telescope from his pocket, and scoured the island for signs of interesting matches. He saw a strange, seemingly boneless fishman body slamming a young man. In the ship of Annie, he saw the young man who catapulted himself on the same ship a few days ago about to face off against a large fisihman. Finally, he noticed a young blonde and a fishman jumping on the treetops.  

"Ruru, be a good chap and drop me off near those tree tops, and then go and observe that strange young man who catapulted himself on my dear Annie's ship, if you may?" The veteran pirate was uneasy. "Milord... are you certain?" He asked. Rek threw Ruru a smile of confidence. "You worry too much, Ruru. I can care for myself, and besides, I need to make sure my dear Annie has someone cheering for her." With reluctance Ruru dropped Rek atop the trees. From a distance, he saw Annie continue her fight with the fishman. Moments later he saw both Annie and the fishman plummit down to the earth. "Interesting." He thought as he touched the trunk of one of the trees, causing it to slowly turn into small wooden sticks. "Toothpick towerbase." He declared, turning the tree into a make-shift lift that slowly fell down to the ground until all that was left of it were toothpicks. "Now, to see the conclusion of Annie's match." Rek took out the sword from his cane and walked slowly towards the patch of earth the marksman and her fishman foe landed.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 24, 2008)

When Shams got close to Marcks he threw a right jab at Marcks face.Before Shams made the move the goggles lite up,then Marcks moved perfectly to dodge the attack.When he dodge he pulled out his Pellet gun."Super Shot: Exploding Pellet"as he said this he moved the gun right into Shams face,the Pellet left the chamber and almost exploded instantly.Shams stumbled back,Marcks fired again another exploding pellet left the chamber.Shams punched the pellet and ran forward sending out a kick towards Marcks stomach.Before the attack hit the goggles lite up once again and Marcks dodged the attack.This time he aimed at Shams Gills."Super Shot: Pepper Pellet"he yelled as the pellet fired hitting Shams and exploding into a cloud of pepper.

Marcks laughed as he watched Shams coughing."What the hell is this? How can you dodge my moves so perfectly?"Shams said laughing as he slowly made his way out of the cloud."Ha ha ha well since I am about to win I guess I can tell you.See these goggles" Marcks said pointing to them."They have a 86% chance of predicting my opponent's next move.It's not perfect but 86% isn't bad"Shams began laughing loudly as he adjusted his baseball cap "So then it's not perfect good that means I can still kill you"Shams yelled as he jumped forward "*SHAM-BOOM!*"The goggles lite up once again and Marcks smiled as he side stepped.Instead of dodgeing though Shams fist slammed into the side of Marcks head sending him flying into the ground.Marcks gets up slowly blood pouring down the side of his face."Gah what is this power,these fishmen are really strong"Marcks slowly tries to stand but his legs shake and he falls back."Damn he hit me alot harder then I thought"Marcks goes to push the button on his goggles and sparks come out."No no no that was his plan he broke the goggles.DAMN!"Shams rushed Marcks again "SHAM-BOOM!"he yelled as he fell from the air his fist coming towards Marcks.Marcks rolled to the side Shams fist slamming into the ground creating a cloud of smoke.

Shams looked through the smoke and saw the outline of Marcks,Shams smiled and rushed in pulling both his fists back his slammed them both into the figure.Both his fists stopped in there tracks.Shams looked surprised as the smoke cleared,the figure become visible it was a dummy."How did you like my shock absorbing copy!"Marcks yelled as he jumped onto Shams back."What the hell are you doing?" Marcks smiled as he aimed two Pellet guns at Shams gills."Double Super Shot:Exploding Pellet!"Marcks yelled as he fired two exploding pellets into both of his gills.The explosion sent him flying back,as he stood up he looked at see Shams as he lays there unconscious.Marcks placed his hand on his chest and let out a sigh."I did it man that was close the infinite Hero won"he thought."Needle Shot!"Marcks quickly turned as three needles plunged into his back.Marcks fell forward a little he turned to look,the puffer fishmen had gotten free and was heading towards him."God just what I needed another opponent"he said smiling blood coming from his back wounds.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 24, 2008)

A blinded Annie hides behind a tree waving her hands around in all directions. All she can see are white lights and nothing else. She could shoot blindfolded in her training but that was when she was shooting at stationary dummies. This is a totally different animal, an active combat zone with two monstrous opponents shooting back at her and Annie doesn't have the option of taking off the blindfold. 

A bloodied and battered Dangan runs up to Ranpu with an annoyed face, "Oi lightbright you almost blinded me as well!!" he exclaims, "I had her dead to rights anyhow!"

Ranpu sneers at the Flying Fishman with his monstrous jaws, "The way I see it, I just saved your ass old buddy. That chick really did a number on you...." *BANG! BANG! BANG!* Bullets hurl all around the two Fishmen and they duck but none of the bullets seem to come close. Ranpu smiles, "Ya see! She's as blind as a bat."

Ranpu unstraps a large bazooka from his back and mounts it on his shoulder, he aims at the tree that Annie is hiding behind and fires. *BABOOM!* The tree explodes into smithereens but Annie darts away like a blur rolling across the ground. Ranpu fires again and Dangan takes aim with his revolvers. 

*BABOOM!!!* Annie stays one step ahead of the bazooka blast but Dangan manages to graze her in the neck with one of his shots. "Dammit! So close!" Dangan exclaims. Annie touches her neck and feels blood but she casually wipes it away and keeps running. *THWAP!* Annie's face collides with an overhanging tree branch and she falls backwards. "OOW! Stupid tree branch!" she moans. Annie blindly extends her hands outwards and feels the bark of a tree....

*BABOOM!!* An explosion rips into the base of the tree but Annie leaps out of the fireball like a rocket and swings her hands around praying that there is a tree branch closeby. Her right hand brushes past a branch and Annie quickly grabs on but then the branch snaps in two. Annie smacks down onto another branch beneath her and clings for dear life. She loads loads her revolvers with silver shells which she doesn't need her sight for because reloading is as natural as breathing for Annie.
*
"GUNSTAR ROUND!!"* she shouts and fires in a constant wide spread. Intense explosions erupt all over the forest. Annie just fires away in any direction hoping to get lucky. She has no clue how close she comes to killing an old acquaintance and world noble who observes silently nearby. 

Ranpu and Dangan leap behind the tree as the air literally alights in fire and smoke. "Now you see why I had so much trouble?" states Dangan emphatically, "Number one she's crazy and number two she uses all these trick shots...geez why don't gunners just use normal bullets these days...be old school!"

Ranpu reloads his bazooka with larger shells, "How hard can it be to kill a blinded girl. Tell ya what let's go silent and deadly. That's real old school...hehe," he replies. 

Dangan grins his fish lips from ear to ear (more like holes really) "Now you're talking."

Annie expends her Gunstar rounds and sits behind the tree trunk panting heavily. She can smell smoke and expects that her display has started a forest fire but that's the least of her worry's right now. She rubs her eyes and smacks the back of her head against the tree in frustration, "Dang it! I need my eyes to shoot!" she exclaims. Annie hears her mothers voice in her mind, _"No you don't. What kind of nonsense is that?"_ Annie smiles bitterly remembering her mothers skills, "Well I ain't you mom..." she says quietly to herself. 

Suddenly Annie spins around and points her revolvers in random directions, something has rattled her. _Why are they being so silent?_ she thinks not even a gunshot or a bazooka round and then it dawns on Annie, "Oh shi...."

Ranpu creeps in front of Annie only a few yards below her and silently aims his bazooka, meanwhile Dangan crouches in a tree branch above Annie with his guns aimed at her head....*BABOOOM! BANG! *


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 24, 2008)

But the one that makes the first move is Led. He charges at Shikon at high speeds and runs towards him.As he approach him he tries to strike him with a kick straight to his head but the great white sharkman easily grabs Led's leg with his one hand and then smashes him with great force at the ground.
*"You are a low rank pirate and you cannot even match my strength you fool."*
Led tries to stand up as he pushes with his both arms but Shikon's cruelty has no limits.Before Led manage to stand up Shikon strikes him with his foot straight to his back and smashing him once again down.
"Arghh....!!!!"
Shikon continues pushing him down but Led tries again to stand up as he puts all his strength to manage it.
Then Shikon's leg starts going up even if he doesn't want.Led is strong too and his spirit makes him even stronger.
With his super-human strength Led forces Shikon's foot back and finally stands up again as he stays at his knees.
_*pant* *pant*_
*"So you have some strength inside you.....but it is nothing comparing to me" *Shikon is arrogant and really confident about himself since he is a fishman and underestimates every human.
Shikon raises his fist and then goes to smash Led's head from above.Led still stands there at his kneesas his size is nothing in front of Shikon and the last moment before Shikon's arm hits him, he punches with brutal force Shikon straight at his stomach making him for first time feel what pain means and stopping from smashing him at his head.
Even if it was not a strong attack to defeat him this feeling stunned Shikon as it was the first time he felt pain.
The first time that a simple human hit him. *"That young boy is different...." *Shikon thought but he could not let his feelings out.
As Shikon was thinking for some seconds Led fully stood up as he walked back again and waiting.
"You may be powerfull but I can still hurt you a bit, right?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 24, 2008)

_Bliss Island, Shin VS Crayphish continued._

The battle had continued again, and though Shin managed to keep Crayphish from grabbing his sword, the samurai had still caused little to no damage to the lobster fishman.
"Kid, among men you are a decent swordman...Nothing special besides your amazing talent to be able to take a lot of ass kicking but now you are among the gods of the sea."Was one of the many things the lobster fishman said to Shin while he was doing exactly as he was saying.

Shin tried to distance himself once again from Crayphish and try to think of another strategy as this one, like the many others he had in this battle, was absolutely useless and he wasn't getting anywhere.

_Okay, I'm starting run out of ideas and blood that would be usefull in the thinking process, the only thing I can think of is a long barrage and a lightning impact..........Yup, even though I'm pretty sure that'll work as good as against Marrow with his DF, it's all I can do since I got screwed with getting this guy for an opponent, the guy is made to fight a swordsman.
It would require three swords to both defend against his fast and powerfull attacks ?nd to be able to attack him too, and sadly I don't happen to be "Pirate Hunter" Zoro....._

The lobster who just stood there, enjoying the sight of seeing the suffering samurai trying to think of a way to win this battle, waited for shin to make his move and Shin did exactly that by unleashing several "Gail Splitter." attacks.
Though the attacks pushed Crayphish backwards, but each attack only hurt as much as a papercut for him but then with even less blood.

Believing that this would be his only chance, since Crayphish had been so confident he didn't even bother to dodge any of the attacks, Shin readed his attack by taking on the opening stance of the attack.
"Lightning..."IT was the usual routine and he called the first part of the attack's name before blitzing towards his opponent.

Craphish though was surprised by the speed of the attack and used his equally fast speed to counter with a "Vortex X-Crusher."With his arms making an X shape that slashed in a similar shape when the two passed each other.
The attacks happened so fast that it would require an amazing skill to have been able to follow it but both were now around the other's starting point.

"......Impact."Shin muttered before blood sprayed from the X-shaped wound on his and he dropped down on his knees, it took all of his willpower to stay conscious.

"Aaargh."Though Shin was at first glad to hear Crayphish call out like that, what followed shocked him.
"That was amazing, I haven't felt such a sweet and exciting feeling since I Jimbei kicked my ass decades ago."The fishman exclaimed excitedly as he inspected the crack that was in the piece of shell that acted as his chest armor.
"Never, NEVER, did I expect a simple Puman to be capable of this.....Atleast not one that held the title of Shichibukai or Yonkou."

"How can I be losing to such an idiot?"Shin muttered to himself as he attempted to get up again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 24, 2008)

_With Annie..._
All the way from the beach you can see a huge explosion flare into the sky and dozens of trees crash down to the forest floor. Dangan and Ranpu leap down to the ground and stare at the tons of blasted trees, earth, and rock that lays ontop of Annie. 

"I was sure that I shot her twice before she tried to leap away," says Dangan. Ranpu shrugs and straps his bazooka to his back, "As if she could have survived this avalanche of destruction anyhow..." he replies matter of factly. 

Deep within the center of the mountain of wood and earth is a round ball of hardened foam that holds up even under the tons of weight bearing down on it. The inside of the foam ball is hollow and Annie sits in the darkness, "Crap..." she says. The fact that she sits in total darkness really doesn't matter at the moment because she can't see anything but white spots. Annie tries to take only shallow breathes as the supply of air inside the foam quickly runs out.

Her right arm bleeds profusely from where Dangan shot her and she ties a spare bandana tightly around the wound, though she ignores the gunshot wound that went straight through her shoulder. Annie starts to feel lightheaded and short of breath. _Not much air left_ Annie thinks and she berates herself in her mind for being taken off guard, _that never would have happened to the old me_ she thinks. _The old me would have gutted and cleaned those Fishmen and roasted them over an open fire, back when they used to call me the Demon gunslinger this never would have happened..._

Annie blacks out for several seconds but regains her senses, "I guess I'll see you sooner then I thought ma," Annie says, not caring anymore that she's wasting precious air and she chuckles. Annie slowly loses consciousness and everything around her feels quiet and dim, she can even hear her slowing heart beat, sounding like a bass drum, "I know that beat..." she says and laughs madly. 

_I'm on the borderline,_ she thinks, that's why everything feels so quiet and for some reason she remembers what her mother said to her many years ago..._"When you're at peace with yourself and everything in the world is at peace with you, seeing and hearing no longer matters," _ As Annie passes out she achieves a vision of crystal clear clarity that until now was blocked by all the static and white noise of her daily life. 

Annie suddenly becomes alert, _I can hear those two Fishmen, even the things around me, holy shit I can even hear my guns....no not hear them_ she thinks..._feel them is more like it...dang it this is so confusing. It's like everything is breathing_ she thinks. "Is this what you were talking about Ma?" she says out loud. 

Ranpu and Dangan high five each other over a job well done and turn around, "Lets go mop up the rest of these troublemakers," says Ranpu as they walk away. Behind them the mountain of timber and earth begins to shake and a giant plume of concussive air blasts a huge hole through the center of the rubble. A hand reaches out and Annie's head appears over the top. Annie climbs to her feet and coughs violently, "I love you air!! I want to bottle you and sell you if I could!!" she exclaims and laughs joyously. 

Ranpu and Dangan look at Annie with shocked expressions, *"Impossible,"* they both echo in unison. Ranpu furrows his brow and hefts his bazooka back onto his shoulder, "Fuck this!" he exclaims. As he presses the trigger Annie moves her hand faster then he can fire. A single bullet hits Ranpu's trigger finger and blasts it off completely. "ARRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHH!!!" howls Ranpu as he clutches the stump of his index finger, all the webbing around it is scorched as well. Ranpu looks up at Annie with fury, "The blindness lasts for at least thirty minutes! How did you regain your eyesight!?" he shouts. 

Annie can still only see nothing but white spots, "Who said that I regained my eyesight?" Annie retorts while not even looking at the Fishmen and she shoots Ranpu's bazooka, causing an explosion that hurtles the two Fishmen away.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 24, 2008)

Marcks ran needles flying towards him,the needles hit the ground behind him.Marcks was barley managing to get away from his opponent."Damn this is to much,the other guys hit is still messing with me" Marcks shook his head trying to get his barrings back."Stupid Stupid Puman,thought he caught the weaker one with his Goo when actually I am stronger then Shams"he said snickering to himself."There are ranked Elites on this Island I happen to be 4th strongest Shams was 7th"the Puffer fishmen walked slowly towards Marcks."To bad you have to die for a Puman you were rather good" after he finished his sentence Marcks rushed him.The fishmens eyes grew wide he was suprised.Marcks pushed his shoulder into him the needles on the fishmens body dug into him.He winced but pushed harder causing the fishmen to fall on his back,Marcks fell on top of him and quickly got up putting the pellet gun into the fishmens mouth."Eat This! Super Shot:Exploding Pellet!"he yelled the pellet left the chamber and exploded in the fishmens mouth.

Smoke escaped the fishmens mouth "for all that talk I took you out in one shot"Marcks laughed as he looked at his left arm blood running down it slowly.Suddenly the fishmens body began expanding Marcks looked suprised as he was being lifted into the air."What the hell is this"he began sinking in the needles digging into his feet."Needle Barrage!"after he said this needles shot out of the expanded body sending Marcks flying back.The fishmen stood up laughing a few of his teeth missing from the last attack.Marcks layed on his back countless needles embedded in his skin."I...I...have to win"he said breathing heavily."how can I travel with this crew if I can't even win on the blue sea" as he said this a memory flashed in his head._Annie stops mid stride and looks back at Marcks, "In the future we'll be fighting much tougher opponents then that Amazon and the Grand Line will be nothing but monsters. I don't want to see ya get hurt fella so make sure you're ready." Annie walks away._"shes right I need to prove myself here and now"Marcks thought to himself as he slowly got up.

The fishmen laughed as he looked at Marcks bloody body."Wow kid you should have stayed down,if you had I would have left you for dead.I guess you didn't get enough of a beating huh"the fishmen laughed.Marcks rushed him again,this time the fishmen fired off needles.Marcks took the needles and kept on running.The fishmen fired off more but Marcks just kept coming.Right when Marcks was in his face he reached into his bag."Super Net Attack!"he threw the net from his hands as it covered the fishmen.Marcks then began firing rapidly at the fishmen"Super Shot:Exploding Pellet!" he yelled repeatedly barraging the fishmen with them.Marcks stopped,breathing heavily as he looked towards the black cloud that was in front of him.When the cloud cleared the fishmen was standing there his eyes red "*STUPID PUMAN I AM GOING TO KILL YOU*" the fishmen began expanding this time it was alot larger then before.He was getting so big the net was breaking apart "This is it your dead!"he yelled laughing."*FULL NEEDLE SPRAY!*"the fishmen yelled as he let all the needles on his body out at once.Marcks eyes grew wide as he croutched down pulling out his the metal sheet from his backpack using it to shield himself."I AM A REAL PIRATE! I WON'T DIE HERE!"he yelled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 24, 2008)

Annie can't see a single thing but yet she feels as if her eyes have finally been opened metaphorically speaking. She can hear and feel the breath of all the things around her, the trees, the rocks the dirt, even her guns resonate with their own unique frequency. The closest thing that Annie's mind can equate the sensation to is some kind of spirtual sonar or radar, "This is freaky," she says. 

Dangan gets to his feet and fires at Annie, who is one step ahead of him. She ducks down as the bullets pass inches over her head and slides down the mountain of rubble. Annie fires at Dangan while sliding and the flying type Fishman extends his glider like fins and leaps to the air. He fires from the air, Annie somersaults from tree to tree avoiding the bullets, all the while returning fire. 

_How is she doing that if she can't see!!?_ he thinks and he swerves violently to the side barely avoiding a bullet meant for his head. Meanwhile Ranpu is back on his feet and he mutters curses over his lost trigger finger, "I don't need a bazooka to kill you!!" he shouts. Suddenly the antennae on his forehead glows brightly. Dangan immediately closes his eyes as Ranpu's antennae emits a blinding white light. Annie simply stares at Ranpu's display, totally unfazed. She laughs and points at her glazed over eyes, "Hello I'm still blind you idiot!" she responds. 

Outwardly Annie smiles but she's not feeling so well even with her sudden reversal of fortunes. She feels lightheaded from the blood loss of two gunshot wounds, and not counting countless cuts, bruises, bruised ribs (one of which she suspects is fractured), and scratches. Ranpu snarls in fury and charges at Annie, even with his huge bulk he is still quite fast. Annie tries to fire at him but Dangan shoots at Annie from a high tree branch and she darts away defensively. Ranpu closes in and opens his maw which contains countless barbed teeth. He bites at Annie's head, she ducks and aims her revolvers at his midsection but he flips over her shots and attempts to bite her from midair. Annie rolls away as his humongous jaw clamps down on what would have been her head. Ranpu howls in fury and charges after her like a mad elephant.

Dangan glides in from behind Annie and shoots at her but Annie flips to the side and to Dangan's horror one of his bullets hits Ranpu in the chest as he accidentally enters his line of sight. Ranpu glares at Dangan but is so enraged he shrugs it off, "You owe me for that one Dangan!!!!" he yells. Dangan smirks and tackles Annie in the chest, knocking her gold revolvers out of her hands and they lift off into the air. "Not this again!" exclaims Annie as she punches him in the face. 

Dangan doesn't even flinch from her punches and flies them straight at a massive tree, holding Annie tightly "You're nothing without your guns!" he replies. Annie shrugs, "I do have a knife as well you know," she says casually and stabs his right neck gill. Blood spurts out of Dangan's neck like a geyser and he suddenly swerves off course.

Back on the ground, Ranpu clutches at his chest and frowns. He digs into his chest wound with his webbed fingers and pulls out the bullet, "AAAAAAAAAARRGGH!!!" he howls in pain, "Stupid Dangan, If I weren't a Fishman I'd be dead!!" 

"My my that certainly looked painful..." says a voice from behind a tree. Ranpu spins around, "Huh? Who's there?" he exclaims. A young man walks from behind a tree and smiles at Ranpu, he wears expensive silk clothes and he carries a cane sword in his hand. "Who the fuck are you?" asks Ranpu. 

"Duck..." replies the young man, pointing his cane sword towards the sky. "Your name is Duck?" asks Ranpu clearly not getting the gist of the man's statement. *KABLAM!!!* Dangan and Annie smash into Ranpu from the sky, blasting up mounds of earth and rocks. 

Several minutes later, Annie crawls out of the smoke coughing up blood. She lays still for several minutes breathing shallowly and doesn't have the strength to get up, "I guess I'll crawl back to the beach," and she laughs but grimaces because it hurts to laugh. Suddenly, she cranes her neck around as if sensing someone, "Who else is there?" she asks.

"My dear Annie it's been too long..." responds a voice. Annie laughs, "I know that refined voice!" she exclaims and she tries to get to her feet but then stumbles. A pair of arms grab her and support her, "No need to exert yourself. I've got you," the man responds while propping her up, "I must say that this entire affair reminds me of the old days, breaking up those slave auctions with father." 

"Yeah, except I wasn't all shot up and blind," responds Annie and she faints from blood loss in Reks arms.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 25, 2008)

Shikon was in rage as he looked Led straight to his eyes.
*"I am a Great White Shark.I cannot be defeated by a simple human and especially by a young and stupid boy like yourself that thinks that will become the World's greatest Revolutioner!"*
Suddenly some explosion sounds are heard from the center of the town as Led sees some meters away fishmen soldiers running there.

And then Shikon charges at Led in rage.
Shikon approaches Led as he kicks him but Led avoids himand then strikes him at his stomach with a kick but it is not enought for Shikon as he immedietly turns after Led's kick and grabs his leg once again.Led then tries to punch him but Shikon grabs his arm too and as he keeps him in the air he hits Led with his knee at his back trying to smash him.And then he trows him down.
Led sees Shikon's foot coming towards his face and he spins around to avoid him.As Shikon's foot strikes the ground Led pushes with his hands the ground and and jumps up as with a kick smash Shikon from above straight to his head smashing his face at the ground.
Shikon stands up fast as he uses his muscled arm to easily dodge an upcoming punch from Led.Shikon grabs 2 hard and heavy rocks from the ground with each hand and strikes Led once at his chest to stun him from pain and then with his both hands smash the rocks at Led's head from both sides. The move is powerfull and really hurts Led as a next powerfull kick sends him meters away with extreme force smashing a whole wall and passing from the other side.
Led opens his eyes as he sees around ruins and in the other side a huge building and 2 holes that waters comes out.
As he tries to stand up he sees far Shikon walking there too, to end the fight.
"Damn, he was right.He is really powerfull.My attacks are nothing for him" Led thinks as Shikon comes closer.
Led stands up as he runs towards him and strikes him again at his chest with his fist.But Shikon just focuses himself and with his own chest sends Led back with the impact.

*"Ahahahaha and now you are gonna die even easier.I want to meet you my home."*
Shikon laughs as he raises his one arm and points with his finger the building.
*"You know that the water is my best friend, right?"*
Then Led show for first time a feeling of scare.He knew that the fishmen are even stronger in the water but how far Shikon's power could go.
Like a flash Shikon runs towards the 2 holes near the wall of the building that seem like small pools.
He puts his both hands inside the water and looks at Led that waits there.
*"Take this!!!.......Hydro Gun!!!* Shikon pulls his hands out of the water as he starts moves his both hands at high speeds aiming Led and as water that travels at extreme speeds and is even more powerfull than normal bullets hits Led's body.
The water bullets hurt Led's body without counting his devil powers.
"Argh!! ......damn him!!" 
Led suffers in pain as Shikon continues shooting the water bullets for some minutes without stopping and laughting.
Several wounds appear at his whole body as Led starts splitting blood and then falls at his knees.

Led stands at his knees as he looks down at the ground....
Shikon stops the attack as he walks towards Led and smiling.
*"I told you that you and your friends are fool!!" *he says as he walks even closer at Led and then grabs him from his head and raising him up like a piece of paper.
As he keeps him up with his one hand he turns from the other side and walks towards 2 big doors but seem old but strong at the same time.
Shikon throws Led with such a foce that smash the doors and passing inside.
Some blood cover slowly his face and his body.Led opens his eyes as he looks around and can see that he is in a dark and dirty rooms.
He hears Shikon's voice and as he starts seeing old blood across the walls around, old chains and at the one side of the room he suddenly sees dead bodies.
"What the fuck have you done to all these people!!!!


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 25, 2008)

Rek smiles as he watches Annie sleep in his arms. "Well then, I had best get you to a safe place so that you may recuperate." He carried the injured Annie bridal style towards a large tree in the center of the forest. He gently put the blonde marksman down on the ground and placed his hand on its trunk. "Toothpick towerbase." He said, as the interior of the trunk fell apart and transformed into toothpicks. After quickly removing the toothpicks he carried Annie inside the hollowed tree. He then removed her tattered jacket, revealing various cuts and bruises all over her body. "You're quite fortunate I had managed to learn a thing or two about medicine from Ruru, my dear Annie." He removed his long, silk coat, revealing an embroidered brown vest and a white long sleeved shirt underneath. Using his cane sword he cut the sleeves off of his shirt, and used them to bandage the more injured portions of Annie's body. "This should help as well." From one of his coat's many pockets, he took out a small glass phial containing several pills. Carefully he opened Annie's mouth and placed one of the pills inside her mouth. "Soft." He commented as his finger slowly trailed her lower and upper lips, the latter having a small cut at its tip. 

On the shore, several boats landed onto Bliss island, ready to evacuate the slaves. Leading them were the two Romanovs, with both Cass and Jun still inside the machines. "Have you found the captives?" Jun asked Cass. "No, but I have a feeling most of them are in that compund over there." She points to an ampitheater to the south. From that same direction, a bloodied man was running away, screaming for mercy. His words were silenced when a bullet went through his head. Cass was petrified, while Jun went out of the Romanov, her spear already retracted to full size. Seconds later a large man with webbed feet appeared from the horizon. "Look, puman marines! Let's go kill them all!" He said as he and more fishlike humanoids charged into the shore line Fishmen! To your blades, warriors!" Jun cried as she and the marines charged into battle.

"What's this?" Purin Purin wondered as he used his spyglass to see the happenings on the shoreline. He witnessed a fishman getting skewered by a sharp spear courtesy of Jun, and of several marines trying to hold back a single fishman. "What!? Fishmen!" Purin Purin's memories go sour as he remembered the incident he had with Arlong. He was the only survivor among his men, and because of the incident he was suspended for a week, and waas shamed in the eyes of the Admirals. "No...Not again! All cannons barrage the island!" He yells to his crew. "But captain, Lord Rek is still there!" The helmsman said. "WHAT!? Where did Lord Rek land?" The marine in the crow's nest took out his telescope and scanned the island for Rek. "Sir, Lord Rek is safe! I saw him in the forest!" Purin Purin smirked and pointed at the island. "Very well. on my co-" His sentence was interrupted when several fishmen began to jump from the waters and onto the ship. "Die, Puman!" Purin Purin was punched to the chest, sending him flying to the mast. Wasting no time the marines took out their weapons and began a brawl on the ship.

"What!? We're under attack!?" Matyr said in disbelief. "Yes milord." A servant said. "Fishmen have boarded the Windy Dirge as well as Captain Purin Purin's. We have successfully sealed the upper deck from the lower deck, milord, but in doing so we are trapped." Matyr could care less about the marines, but the fact that they boarded the Windy Dirge made his blood boil. "Tell all the servants to ready for battle.' He instructs one of the servants, who hurries off from the bottom deck to call on his fellow servants. "Time to test my new mech." He thought as he jumped into a torpedo-like machine sitting atop a hydraulic platform. It was orange, and that two cylindrical canisters mounted on its sides. A large funnel was sticking out of its behind, which held a propeller, most likely used for flight. 4 small harpoon guns were equipped to its sides as its basic weapon. Reclining on a pillowed chair inside the machine, Matyr pressed a button on what seems to be a control panel, causing the machine to sprout arms and legs, much like the Romanovs, if not thicker in girth. "Raise the platform." He ordered an engineer on a control panel, who promptly pulled a lever that caused the platform to rise. As it did, the roof above it opened, as the hydraulic platform rose through all 4 floors of the ship, until finally Matyr was on the deck. 

There, noticed the fishmen busily pounding on the door leading to the lower decks. "Just a few more!" Matyr took in a deep breath before opening a small case located inside the top of one of the joysticks he used to control the  machine, and pressed a button inside. One of the cylinders opened, revealing several gunbarrels. "Fire!" He yelled enthusiastically, launching several red bullets into the crowd of the fishmen. The bullets hit their mark, causing the fishmen to divert their attention to Matyr. "Not yet finished." He taunted, as the red bullets began to release a strange crimson mist, chocking the fishmen. "R-red...t-t-ide..." One of them said before passing out. Matyr "T-that's not going to work against me!" A brown fishman with slimy skin rose, looking defiantly at Matyr's mech.

Annie cringed as she felt a cold shiver fall upon her. "Feeling the North Blue winds, are you, my dear Annie?" Rek said. He took his coat, which was lying on the ground, and wrapped the injured marksman around it. "This should keep you warm.' He thought. "S-ince when d-did you became so courteous?" Annie whispered as her eyes opened, still glazed from the attack the angler fishman used. "I see, you're awake. We need to talk." He turned to Annie, looking at her still-blind eyes. "It's about him." Annie frowned, knowing who Rek was referring to. "First time you see your girlfriend in about a year and you talk about him, of all people?"


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 25, 2008)

Led's feelings and look changed immedietly as he saw the dead slaves and the blood from the torturers all around the dark room.
Led was standing on his knees as his face was dark and his eyes were covered in shandows. 
And Shikon was just staring at him as he saw his change but he was still smiling.
Shikon moved some meters in the room as he grabbed a stone pillar and lifted it with his hands.
He moved towards Led and as Led stayed opened for a straight strike, Shikon didn't lose the chance.
As he moved closer to Led he prepared to strike him with all his strength.The huge stone pillar would really smash Led.As the pillar was moving at high speeds towards Led's body, he stood up the last moments and with a pwerfull punch smashed the pillar in smaller rocks.
*"So you have some strength left?I thought that you wanted to die!"*
Shikon threw away the smashed pillar as he run towards Led.
Led didn't even speak as he kept his one arm in front like aiming while....."Cannon Fist!!!!" As Shikon approached him Led attacked.
His arm moved so fast that the attack seemed invisible. His whole body worked like when a gun pushes and shoots a bullet.
Shikon didn't even managed to do something while the attack stroke him straight at his chest creating an impact due to the powerfull hit as it sent Shikon flying away at the opposite wall smashing it and passing from the other side in seconds as it caused a whole destruction in his way.
Smoke, dust and ruins spread up everywhere as the sound travelled to the whole island.
The first time that someone did it to Shikon.
Shikon stood up from the ruins as the rocks and wooden things fell from him down.
As he looked around he could not believe it.......

He landed to the Aphitheater and ruined it. 
And that was the moment that the whole chaos across the island suddenly stopped in just a second.
Slaves, fishmen and everyone else around were standing still as they saw Shikon.They immedietly understood what happened but nobody could dare to speak and say something.Not even his own men.
Shikon was staring at the people down as the roof and the walls around from the aphitheater came down to ruins and became just an open ruined area.

"What the.....?" someone from the crowd said....
"Someone just hit Shikon?" another woman said 
"No way, who could do that?"
Everyone started smiling except the other fishmen that even they stopped chasing the slaves and the children.

And someone walked out of the dust and smoke and was walking forward.
"Is that a boy?" an old man said.
Nobody could believe it.
Led walked closer to the ruined aphitheatre as he saw everyone looking at him and Shikon.

As Silence across the whole Island that even those that could not see them could understand that something happened.

Everyone was waiting for something....
Suddenly Led looked all them as he smiled , looked up to the sky and yelled 
"FREEDOM!!!!!!!" His voiced traveled across the whole island, at the port and even further!!!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 25, 2008)

Alph VS Nudibranch

A few minutes further into the battle Alph was still trying every weapon he had on Nudibranch but nothing so far had been working, instead he had to keep putting distance between him and the seaslug fishman because the fishman was much too dangerous at close range, thank Oda that it seemed that Nudibranch was absolutely useless at long range combat but his defense made up for it.

"It seems like I have no choice."He said as a switchblade sprang from his lower left arm, with it he dashed towards Nudibranch and after evading his attempt to grapple the android he tried stabbing him in the side of his of his torso but it didn''t even left a scratch and instead left Alph open to the counter attack of the fishman, Alph barely evaded it by using his second "Sonic Cannon." attack wich only blew the fishman away but the concussive force of the attack left little damage once again.

"In that case I only have two remaining tricks up my sleeve."Alph commented as he readied himself for another attack.

But as Nudibranch got up again, he laughed loudly and said.
"Everything you attempted has been useless against my Maximum Shield so far, I know you thought I would be an easy target with the skeletons of a humanoid and a the body of a Seaslug but it proves how little you know of the sea."The fishman laughed again, with a very odd sounding and distinct laugh that went like. "Cicici cicici."And made him keep his jaw in a rather odd position.

"Though I am a Seaslug Fishman, but a specific kind who has iron minerals acting as an amor."He boasted but this made Alph think of an attack that might work, he intended to keep it as a last resort since his energy was running low and close combat was too dangerous but he had no choice, besides he could exploit the arrogance of the slug.

"Well I must admit I was not being serious before, but my kicking strength is more then enough to get trough that armor."Alph told the Fishman who in return laughed once again.

"Alright, I'll give you a freebie then......Come here and try my amor, I won't even attempt to attack you until you have seen you're wrong."Though Alph could not trust these words, he decided to gamble on it since he was trying to hear that from the slug.

He stood right in front of Nudibranch and raised one leg high in the air, the fishman did nothing but stand there and laugh.
"Machine's Stinger."The left kicked repeatedly into the fishman's chest but the laughing just continued as if nothing was going on, but then suddenly Alph placed the bottom of his foot against Nudibranch's chest while small projectiles shout out of of leg he was standing on and secured him to the ground.
"Afterburner."The android said, now with a happy face of his own.

The foot opened to reveal the thruster inside it and an intense flame burned through the armor of Nudibranch, the laugh was replaced by a shout of pain and the slug moved away as he tried to cool down his chest by running towards a sourch of water.

Alph popped his machinery back into his body and quickly ran after Nudibrach and jumped straight of him blocking his path.
While Nudibranch stopped as the pain lessened and now attempted to retaliate.

Alph shot off his fists and grabbed the face of Nudibranch with one and tied the other around his neck.
While Nudibranch started crushing the hands as he attempted to get them off Alph reeled himself in with both his legs outstretched towards the slug's chest, when both feet were pressed against Nudibranch's chest Alph called out.
"Dual Afterburner."And the heat produced this time was enough to finish the Slug off.

A few minutes later the quite damaged Android staggered back towards the ship, hoping to find his crewmates alive and well there.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 25, 2008)

*"ARGHH!!!!!!!"* Shikon suddenly starts yelling in rage 
*"Its time to show you my best attack.The strongest weapon in the White Sharks.!!"*
Every fishman there know what Shikon prepares as they look excited to see their captain's best and deadliest attack!

Shikon opens his mouth as his jaws become even larger and sharper.They look extreme white and sharp.
*"The JAWS of the great white shark!!!Ahahahahaha, so many and sharp teeth that if I bite you you will die instantly!" *Shikon smiles once again and laughs.
But Led just stays there calm and ready as the time passes more and more come there to see what is happening.....


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 25, 2008)

Tragnil stares at Tatsu as he transforms into Hybrid Point and begins to charge at him, "And people call us monsters, what kind of freak are you?" 

Tatsu charges forward and punches him in the stomach, knocking the wind out of the mermen, "Wha-What, how can you be this powerful?" He continues to punch him one after another and finishes with a kick sending him back as well as a blast of fire. 

The flaming fishmen falls back into the water causing steam to rise out of the water, "Now you're done it...throwing me in water? A freak and a fool, I don't know if that'll go too well at the Slave Auctions."

"I'M NO SLAVE!"

"Oh, that's what they all say, I'd better finish this up, don't wana' damage the merchandise too much." He dives under water and begins to swim around in a large circle at a fast pace, and the water begins to follow him in a giant whirl pool. He rises out of the ocean with a water tornado lifting him, "Now, lets play!"

Tatsu stares at the tornado, angry and nervous at the same time, "Bring it on!"

Tragnil smirks, "Atleast you've got guts kid, Sea Killer Tornado!" He leaps off the tornado and it shoots at Tatsu.

"No way I could dodge this..." The tornado comes closer and closer, "Guess I'll have to give it a shot..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 25, 2008)

"I've heard some things through the grapevine about him," replies Rek.

Annie narrows her glazed over eyes at the mention of "him", "I don't wanna  talk about that guy," she says quietly and pushes away Rek in an annoyed mood, "Geez fella I can't believe that of all the things you'd want to talk about, it would be him."

"I'm just looking out for your well being..." replies Rek defensively, "No need to get agitated my dear," he says. The fact that even the vague mention of him still agitates Annie's normally confident personality only confirms top him that he's still on her mind.. 

"I'm blind, I've been shot twice and If I saw myself in a mirror right now I suspect that I would faint from fright, so yeah I'm a bit agitated...but not because of him," she responds emphatically. Annie feels like changing the subject and moves her hands across her wounds. 

"When did you learn how to treat wounds like this?" Annie asks, because she's blind she merely looks down at the ground because she can't see his face anyway, "You were never this good, bug master must have taught you..." then she arches her right eyebrow curiously, "Hmm....you better not have peeked."

"Yes Ruru taught me quite a few skills as for me sneaking a peek, its really nothing I haven't seen before my dear," Rek responds with amusement.

Annie snorts with laughter, "In your dreams," she gets to her feet and Rek tries to help her up but she waves him off, "I'm fine..." she says. Annie can still hear the breath of all the objects around her but its grown dimmer and she suspects that whatever technique that she's stumbled upon is slowly fading. _I've got learn to control this,_ she thinks to herself. 

Suddenly an explosion erupts from the compound far in the distance. Annie attempts to extend her newfound sense to the compound but beyond a certain range everything feels fuzzy and she can't focus properly. "I've got to go help them," she says with conviction. Rek grabs her hand, "Then I shall lead the way. It'll give us time to catch up."

_Somewhere between Kordos Island and Bliss Island..._
The man in the black suit and gray trenchcoat sits casually at the wheel of his personal vessel, a small but relatively spacious sloop.  Attached to the rear of the boat is a strange mechanical device that makes a loud churning noise and emits steam out the back, somehow it propels the boat through the water without her sail being unfurled. 

He sits back with his legs crossed casually drinking coffee and reading the most recent Grand Line newspaper. Suddenly three plumes of water erupt all around the boat and three huge Fishmen leap onboard. "GIVE UP PUMAN! YOU'RE GOING TO BE OUR SLAVE!!!" shouts a yellow, flounder type Fishman. 

The man doesn't even look up at them and he sips his coffee and turns the page of the newspaper. The three Fishman look confused clearly not expecting to elicit such a reaction. "Let's gut him open!" shouts one of them and they charge the man.

4 minutes later the man sits in the same position still casually drinking his coffee and reading the paper. In front of him, two of the Fishmen have on aprons and they swab and clean the deck, all the while nervously glancing at the man as if he's a ticking time bomb. Meanwhile the third Fishman's detached head has been stabbed onto the prow of the boat. It's face in an expression of utter shock and agony.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 25, 2008)

_Many years ago on Nihonto Island._

A young kid was on his knees, breathing heavily while a much larger boy was standing in front of him, he too was holding a bokken but wasn't breathing as heavy as the younger boy.
The young one had a hoodie on but quicky disposed of it, in order to cool down.

*"Hah it seems little Shin is no match for my superiour skills."*The older boy exclaimed proudly, though the boy didn't mention the fact that he was 5 years older and this had been Shin's seventh consecutive sparring match but even though it was only to be expected under those circumstances the young one still slammed his free right fist on the ground of the make shift Dojo behind old man Urahara's house.

The old man who was sitting on a chair a little to the left of Shin ,got up from his comfortable seat and used his walking cane hit Shin on his head several times.
"What are you doing sitting around, get your lazy ass off the floor and do a rematch with Richie-san here."The boy got up since he knew the beating would continue until he got up but stepped away from the "arena", dropped his bokken and rested with his hands on his knees.

"Urahara-Sensei, I can't fight anymore.....I've been training all day and I'm the only one that has to keep going on sparring like that."The boy didn't bother to mention the fact that he was also the only one under the 15 there but didn't since he didn't believe age was something that mattered in situations like this......Your strength was equal to your dedication to your training, and things like age,heritage etc had no importance.

"Very well, it seems that once again you are the failure of the class."The old man replied."Everyone go home for dinner, I'll see you tomorrow."And with that the old man turned around and headed for his house, a thud was heard every other step when the cane connected with the ground.

While all of the kids ran towards their houses, eager to fill their stomachs, one stayed behind and instead walked after the old man.
"Sensei?"Shin asked."Can I ask you something."The boy was answered with a "But of course, young one."As the man turned to face the young child.

"W-why is it that you are always so hard on me, I work harder then anyone, I run the most laps, I do the most push-ups yet everytime we go sparring afterwards I'm the only one that force to keep sparring match after match until I lose."He didn't dare to look the old man in his eye and so the boy was staring at a rock that was on the ground beneath him.
"Could it be.......Th-that you......Hate me?"He mumbled under his breath, though his master heard every word.

"Look at me, young one."The old man said with a faint smile on his face, he waited until the boy dared to look him in the eye and only then continued.
"It may sound cliché, but the reason I am so tough on you is because out of all the students you are the only that will become a legend someday, it is certainly not because I hate you."Shin didn't dare to believe this, it wasn't as if he was that good, after a year of training he had been only able to be good enough to defeat a maximum of 8 opponents consecutively.

"There is something inside of you that happens to be quite rare, and when you will be able to use it a great power will awaken."The man spoke while ruffling the boys hair.
"Only once have I met a person that had that special something too, never have I been terrified like that in my life."After that the old man turned around and headed to his house again.

"I'll see you tomorrow again, now go home for dinner."He waved Shin goodbye and then entered his home while Shin went home like his sensei suggested.

_Present time, Shin VS Crayphish_

"You must realise it by now."Crayphish said."As talented of a puman you might be, you are still only a puman and therefor it should be easy to understand that you will lose against a mighty fishman."The heavy breathing Shin was still on his knees, breathing heavily while blood was still dropping from the wounds on his chest.
Those words of Crayphish were pissing him off but it didn't help him get up again, it seemed impossible to keep on fighting, just like that moment back on his Nihonto Island many years ago.
"I don't want to kill you since I could make a fortune selling you on the slave market."

"Like I said before."Shin muttered, Crayphish had to try hard to catch his words."You talk way too much for something that is going to end on my dinner plate."While Crayphish gave an annoyed sigh Shin added.
"Didn't I tell you that you are only an obstacle on my road to Mihawk."

"Haha, but ofcourse, you will be the worlds greatest swordsman someday."The tone of Crayphish' voice angered Shin, it was obvious that he was being mocked.
"Boy you should pray to your gods that you will ever live to see another day, the way I easily defeated you should make you realise you will never even be worthy of being cut by Mihawk's blade."Crayphish started walking slowly towards Shin.

"I'll just do you a favor and end your miserable existence, a fool chasing an impossible dream like you has now place in this age."Shin was steaming because of what he was hearing, with gritted teeth and his hand clenching his sword tightly the boy forced himself to stand even though his body felt like falling down anytime now.
"Just a moment ago you told me once again that I am nothing more then an obstable in your path, that might be true but that road ends up as a dead end and I'm the wall that keeps you from going further."

His breathing so intense it wouldn't have been a surprise if steam started to come out of his nose and ears.
The moment when the boy turned to face Crayphish and their eyes locked the fishman was  overcome by the intensity of the boy's killing intent.
"I realise my mistake now."Shin said to the fishman who was trying to fight off the pressure of Shin's killing intent."I have been trying to think of ways to get around that armor of your's but If you truly are a wall, a wall that is keeping me from moving on, a wall that cannot be walked around, a wall that cannot be climbed or crawled under then the only option is to break trough that wall."

As Shin was saying this a thick mist was starting to envelop the two combatants, Both were starting to be unable to see the other but while this was the only effect of it for Shin, Crayphish felt an ever more intense killing intent and felt an cold that made him shiver.
All the while he heard the Samurai utthering the same phrase over and over again.

"I refuse.....I refuse.......I refuse."Could it be that the boy's determination was that strong, his refusal to give up, his pride, all of it so strong that it materialized itself, Crayphish had heard rumors of powerful humans with a rare ability that manifested itself in unbelievable ways.

The fishman was unable to see anything but attempted to find his opponent by sound alone, he realized the danger he was in and so he had to finish off the badly injured swordsman before the human would realize what kind of power he had, it must've either been the first time it appeared or Shin had no control over it since he hadn't used it until he was half death.

But then out of nowhere a figure, it's shape resembled Shin, appeared in the mist, it moved fast to the point that he could barely make it out and the mist wasn't helping, something that appeared to be a sword slashed across Crayphish's chest before it could be blocked, a pain like that had never been felt before by the fishman.
He could barely see but his arm had been cut off, blood spurting trough the thick and he attempted to scream out in pain but was unable as the air had escaped from his lungs, he was dying and dropped to his knees.

But then a moment later, he realized he was screaming at the top of his lungs and was breathing heavily but just fine, his arm was fine too.
_Was that an illusion created by that intense killing intent?, It felt so real, It felt as if I was truly dying.How can an illusion feel so real?_

While the fishman had been screaming, Shin instinctively felt his opponent's position, later he would find out it was because of that illusion that was let out from the depths of his soul but right then and there Shin readed his finisher while the fishman still trying to figure out what was going.

He took on an attacking stance while mist started to get drawn to the sword, it kept swirling around the blade until it packed itself tightly against the blade and took an the form of a blinding white light.
Most of the mist had been swallowed up by the sword now and Craypish, who was still on his knees could finally see the real Shin.
At that moment Shin darted towards Crayphish and as the blade passed trough the neck of the fishman the light separated from the blade and soared trough the sky in a crescent shape while cutting down a large area of forest that was in it's path, it was similar to his Cutter attacks but the difference in strength was unbelievable.

Much later this last attack would be known as the "Mystic Mist Divider."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 25, 2008)

_With Annie and Rek..._
Annie laughs, "No I won't join your crew, no matter how much you pay me," she says, her vision is starting to return but everything is still too blurry for her to make out and her mysterious new ability seems to be wearing off. Annie can barely feel Rek's presence and she has to rely on him to guide her along, "Besides your butler told me about the new sniper that you have, I'm hurt that you could so easily replace me," she chides. 

"Cassie is a fine sniper but no one can ever replace you dear Annie," replies Rek. He remains quiet for several minutes as they near the Fishman compound and hesitates to bring up the matter again,  "I know that you don't want to hear it Annie, but I suspect that he's coming for you," Rek replies. 

Annie says nothing, and furrows her brow, "I know..." she responds quietly and she leaves it at that. The noise of loud gunfire and explosions becomes louder as they approach the outer gates of the compound. From around the corner a group of slaves run past them followed by two bloodied Fishmen. 

Rek takes out a grape from his vest pocket, "17 degrees slightly to the left," he says to Annie casually. Annie quickdraws and hits one of the Fishman in the head, Rek holds the grape and transmutes it, he throws it at the remaining Fishman and it explodes on impact knocking him out. The slaves look at Annie and Rek gratefully and bow. "There are Marine ships at the coast waiting to rescue you," he says and points past the compound. 

"Just like old times..." mutters Annie and they make their way to the amphitheater. 

_On the beach...._
Purin Purin runs through a tall manta ray fishman with his glittering rapier and he shouts, *"JUSTICE!"* 

*"HUZZAH!!"* yell the squad of Marines behind him. Purin Purin moves through the battlefield with focused intensity, "This will not be another Arlong incident!" he exclaims. Oh no this time he plans on redeeming himself. He notices that bastard Marrow's ship and arches his eyebrow, "Those bastards must be in league with the slavers!" he says furiously.

Suddenly he feels a vicious killing intent and he raises his rapier reflexively, "That's!?...it couldn't be..." a swathe of trees crash in the distance and just as quickly as the aura appeared it dissipates. Purin Purin sprints towards the location and is shocked to see that Samurai from Marrow's crew standing over a dead Lobster Fishman and a wide path of destruction. 

"You did this?" he asks in disbelief.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 25, 2008)

_With Shin and Purin Purin_
The swordsman had sheathed his sword and after giving the dead body of Crayphish another look just to make sure it wouldn't spring to life all of a sudden since he had heard crazier things about Fishmen, he started patching himself up with the little medical supplies he had in his bag and with the even smaller amount of medical knowledge.

Though those last few moments were an ass kick fest courtesy of Shin, the rest of the battle was far from good on his part and so would have to increase his training even more, he had quite some bad luck lately and little did he know it wasn't even over yet.

Just when he was about to drag the lobster back with him to the ship, afterall he wasn't kidding when he said he Crayphish would end up on his place, this amount of free lobster had almost been worth the trouble of having get beat up like that.
He noticed someone getting near and turned around with his hand on his katana.

Was there no end to his troubles, it had been one disaster after another lately and right now he was standing across Marine Commander Purin Purin.

"You did this?" he asks in disbelief.

Well the man seemed impress, and with a large percentage of his blood somewhere in the ground surrounding this area, even a person as stubborn as Shin would realize fighting wasn't a good option, so all that he had left was bluffing.

"Yeah, as a matter of fact I did."He said boldly."So unless you want to end up like this guy."He pointed to the decapitated body of the fishman formerly known as Crayphish.
"I would suggest you leave me alone since I have to go check up on my crew."


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 25, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

The crew finally docks on Tesoro Island.  As they were about to leave the ship, Jason made an observation.
Jason: "Interesting.  Look at that over there."
He pointed at a crowd of people in the town.  It was odd.  All the men were wearing suits with various top hats.  They all had oddly formal mustaches and a few of the men even had monocles and canes.  The women all wore corsets and large dresses.  A number of them also were holding umbrellas to protect their pale and delicate skin from the sun.

Bolt: "Eh?  Thats weird."
Rex: "I told you it was like time stopped here."
James: "Now I feel kinda under dressed."
Bolt: "Whatever, nobody is gonna force any sorta dress codes on me."
He jumped off of the ship and began walking forward.  All of a sudden, a trio of men with measuring tape and glasses appeared all around Bolt.
Bolt: "Eh!?"
They began grabbing onto his arms and legs, measuring everything about his body.
Man 1: "Hmmm, got it."
Man 2: "Navy blue should suit him."
Man 3: "A bit tall, isn't he."
All: *"DONE."*
Bolt stood there completely confused whilst the rest of the crew were silently watching.
One of the men then puts a hoop above Bolt and a curtain falls down covering him.  The remaining two men jump into the curtain with Bolt and you can hear a lot of grunting and rustling in there.
James: "What the hell is going on in there?"
Belle: "Its probably best we don't know."

The curtain then raises back up and there stands Bolt.  But now, he's wearing something completely different.  He has a bowler hat on his head and a navy blue suit.  His tie is black and he has a handkerchief sticking out of his chest pocket with a little lightening bolt emblem.  He is also now holding onto a cane.  His sai and gun, however, remain on his waist.
Bolt: ".... what.... the...."
The rest of the Little Tree Pirates burst into laughter.
Bolt: "OI!  SHUT UP!"
Man 1: "Now who's next?"
They fall silent and then Bolt bursts out laughing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 25, 2008)

Purin Purin looks at this boy and smirks. Even though he himself is a master fencer and not a samurai, high level swordplay is still high level swordplay nonetheless. "Hmm...your killing aura was impressive boy!" exclaims Purin Purin and he looks down at the dead Fishman, "So you were helping to free these slaves eh?" he asks.

He salutes Shin with a flourish of his Rapier and nods at Shin, "I may be supposed to capture you but I know justice when I see it. I'll let you and your crew pass this once," he says. Suddenly he disappears from in front of Shin and reappears behind Shin with his rapier at the young mans back, "But next time we meet I will fight you with my full vigor and I look forward to seeing that technique of yours firsthand..."

Purin Purin laughs and speeds off towards his squad to sweep up the rest of Shikon's subordinates.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 25, 2008)

"Yeah, we don't care much for slavetraders."Shin replied to Purin asking if they were freeing the slaves.
He was bout to say something Purin said he would offer him and the crew a free pass but before he could do so the marine dissapeared and reappeared behind him with the his rapier pointed to Shin's back.

It seems like bluffing didn't quite work in this situation, for a guy with as messed up hair as he has he's quite formidable, a lot more then you would expect.
He thought to himself, but then Purin dissapeared and it seemed as he really was talking the truth about that free pass, could it be that his luck had turned, a pirate recieving a free pass from a marine was quite a miracle.

Well in that case he was free to head back to the Infinite Injustice and perhaps see how many people made survived these battles.
"I just hope Marcks is still alive, that guy is funny."He mused to himself as he started dragging Crayphish's body behind him as he headed back.
"Annie......Hmmm well I'm not so sure if I hope she's alright,her death would be a bit too much but maimed or something like that would be nice."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 25, 2008)

Annie has not been maimed but close to it anyway and partially blinded. Her vision is still very blurry and she can barely make out fuzzy outlines. She and Rek walk through the ruined compound. The dead bodies of slaves and Fishmen alike lay strewn about the ground. In the distance the amphitheater has been smashed to pieces. 

Annie can hear the sounds of a furious battle coming from the smashed amphitheater and elsewhere as the Fishmen make their last stand against the oncoming attack. She hopes that Marcks is okay.  

Kazuma stands with his father and mother watching the battle between Led and Shikon when suddenly he spots Annie in the distance who looks right at him but she doesn't seem to see him. Kazuma waves, "Hey Annie!" Annie cranes her head around randomly trying to pinpoint the direction of the sound. 

"There's a boy waving at you...and it seems that one of your crewmates is battling a huge Shark Fishman over in that ruined amphitheater in the distance," says Rek to Annie. "All I see are big and little blobs," shrugs Annie. Kazuma runs up to the girl with his parents and hugs her, "Hey Annie its me Kazuma! Didn't you see me?" he asks. 

Annie pats the boy on the head and chuckles, "I'm temporarily blinded, kid, sorry." She smirks and punches Kazuma in the shoulder playfully, "I knew that you could do it kid...good job!" Kazuma's parents shake Annie's hands and introduce themselves. "Thank you young lady to you and your crewmates..." says Kazuma's father.

Kazuma looks at Rek and his expensive clothes suspiciously. He's dressed like the people who bought slaves, "Who this guy, Annie?" Kazuma's father laughs awkwardly and nudges his son with just a little emphasis. He's done business with folks like Rek and he knows what and who he is. 

"This is Rek he's a noble..." Kazuma's parents flinch a little when they hear this and even a blinded Annie can sense the tension, "But don't worry he and his father have worked tirelessly to eliminate the slave trade. Did I mention that he proposed to me four times  (this number seems to increase every time Annie tells the story)  and stalked me across the Grand Line for a year," Annie laughs madly at this in joke. 

Kazuma's parents look at her strangely.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2008)

"If I remember correctly, I only proposed twice, the first before sex, the second after. Can't remember which one worked, though." Annie directed a punch to Rek's pompous face. She had forgotten how Rek can be... difficult. "Glad to see your vision returning, my dear Annie." He joked. Annie's punches were never as strong as Jun's, and for that he was quite thankful.

On the shoreline, the battle was still raging. Despite the addition of Purin Purin and his men, the fishmen were still fighting."RED MAW!" Jun jumped to the sky, and slashed a flounder type fishman , following the slash with another one, this time in an upward motion. "You're pretty skilled, Girl!" Purin Purin said as his rapier pierced through a fishman's heart. "I thank you for the compliment, but it will not deter the assault of these fishmen." Jun told him before blocking an attack from another fishman.

"That was easy." Remarked Matyr, as he finished off the remaining fishman with a volley of gunfire. "Now to check on the others. Belizimomo!" He called to a tall woman cleaning off the dead fishmen from the ship. "Keep an eye on the Windy Dirge. I'm heading out on the Tudor." Matyr and his submarine mech jumped into the sea, traversing the currents at a rate even faster than that of a Fishman.

"pleasebeoverpleasebeoverpleasebeoverpleasebeover...." Cass whispered over and over again as the Romanov she was mounted in took another hit from a fishman wielding a hammer. The machine countered with a right jab to the fishman's rib, piercing through the bone and puncturing the fishman's lung. The fishman was not deterred, and used the situation to break the glass window which separated him from the pilot and Cass. She stares in horror as the fishman was about to break the glass, knowing that she was about to die. "CASS!" The sniper heard the world noble's call as his new machine, the Tudor jumped from the seas and crashed upon the cranium of the fishman. "SNAP OUT OF IT! YOU'RE NO LONGER IN RADFOL!" He yelled. 

In the ruined ampitheatre, Ruru watched from the skies as the battle between Shikon and Led heated up. "Finally, this duel is getting interesting...."

"Well, meeting you good people was a delight, but my dear Annie and I must go and watch the finale at the theater. " Rek pointed to the ruined ampitheatre were Shikon and Led fought. "You're more than welcome to watch, after all there shall be marines protecting you." On cue, a batallion of marines lead by Purin Purin approached them, with two Romanovs and a strange new machine Rek has never seen before coming close behind, chasing after the ragged remains of Shikon's men.

_Shabondy, 3 years ago_
" You're not going to catch me! A 14-year old Annie taunted a couple of slavers chasing after her. She loaded her twin gold revolvers, and shot the men in the legs before they could grab her. "Too easy!" She said, having finished off the slavers with ease. However, the chase had made her stomach rumble. "I need some food... and those slavers didn't even have any cash I can take for myself." She grimaced as she saw a ritzy restaurant, with a plethora of delicious dishes calling to her like a siren. "I need to mug someone...someone rich..." She scanned the busy streets for anyone who might fit the bill. 

With her eagle eyes she saw a large, burly man with gray hair and a long goatee with a zweihander on his back wearing a silver coat accompained by an older man in a bulter suit, and a young man in garish robes and a small book in his hand "That was some good fun, eh, laddie? You dun get action like this in Marieoja!" He exclaims to the boy. "I could care less, father. Destroying that slave house was of little interest in me. I'd rather listen to you and mother arguing about your clothing preferences." The boy tells him. 'Ya just hafen't bin exposed to action like yur old man, laddie! And the kilt is manly, laddie, yer mother is just a little thretened by its manliness, doncha agree, Ruru? " The old man nodded to the burly man's words. "Indeed, Lord Bartle." Annie smiled as she eyed the young man, who walked as if he was ignorant of his surroundings. She could tell that they were rich people, and the young man was easy pickings. "Here comes my meal ticket." She muses as she enters the crowd, ready to strike.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 26, 2008)

With Shin

The samurai was still making his way back to the ship, though it seemed like the battles were far from over.
He ran into the occasional marine who just ignored him as if he was invisible and the ocasional fishman would attempt to strike him but the moment they would see the headless remains of one their strongest officers they turned around and went another way.

Eventually he ran into Alph who informed him that the ship would be safe for the moment but they should check on the others.
"May I ask why you are dragging a dead body along with you?"The android asked.
"I'm not gonna pass on a chance to eat this much free lobster, I could use a good meal after all that trouble I had to endure."
The android did his equivalent of rolling your eyes and then tried to pick up the voices of his teammates.

the closest seemed to be Annie who couldn't be very far from Led who seemed to be in an intense battle with the white shark fishman, his hearing and perfect memory were handy in times like these.
The android took Shin with him and soon they arrived where Annie and an unknown man was.
"Am I hallucinating again or is that Annie with a noble?"Shin asked, he thought it was that mist hallucination all over again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Tatsu vs Tragnil-

The giant wave crashed down on Tatsu. As it drained back into the sea Tragnil walked back onto land, "He didn't stand a chance against that one."  Tatsu is on the floor, drenched and bruised. However, he begins to slowly stand up, "How the hell could he still be alive, let alone able to stand up?"

Tatsu got to his feet, "I...blasted...some of your attack...with my Flame. It caused some of it...to turn to steam..."

"You may've snuck your way out of that attack, but this one will finish you off..." He charges with his head down. Tatsu is too tired to move, the sea water has still drained him. Tragnil gets close to Tatsu and then raises his head, giving him an uppercut headbutt and sending him into the air. "You're finished!"

He leaps into the air and grabs onto Tatsu, "I'll slam you're ass right into the ground!" They begin to fall, Tatsu on the bottom, but he transforms into Hybrid Point and flies higher into the sky. "You can't run away from me! I'll beat your ass in the sky like I did in the water!"

He begins to deliver punch after punch to Tatsu as he flies away from the beach. Eventually they crash land in the middle of a city. Tatsu is bruised and breathing heavily, the mermen is injured as well but simply laughs.

"You're dug you're own grave kid..." He snaps, and a huge group of mermen come out of the buildings with barrels of water in their hands. "It's over."

He snaps his fingers again and all of the mermen begin to drink the water up and fire it at Tatsu. All of these powerful blasts are hitting him directly, but he is too tired to dodge any of them.

"Try to keep him alive boys, he'll make a nice slave. Him and the rest of his puman scum for friends, that is if the others keep them alive long enough for them to see the auction!"

The mermen all stop to reload on water, and Tatsu begins to fall to the ground, but stops himself. His eyes are wide and filled with rage, "RRRAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!" He screams with a blast of fire coming out of his mouth, "I'LL NEVER BE A SLAVE AGAIN!" 

Scales begin to grow on him again. A tail forms as well, and he begins to grow insize, "Quick! Fire again, who knows what this freak is doing!" 

The mermen begin their assault again, but Tatsu is already in Dragon Point, but is growing larger and larger than usual. He stops growing and is now almost as tall as one of the buildings. He lets out a large roar as he smacks a group of mermen with his tail. 

Tragnil attempts to run away, but is met with Tatsu's foot and is knocked out. He lets out another roar that can be heard across the island, as he rushes in to another group of mermen.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 26, 2008)

More and more people come....
Everyone awaits for the big moment, the big finalle that will decide their destiny.
Now everyone's life is count on the battle between the white shark and captain of the fishmen and that young boy that wants to become the World's Greatest Revolutiner.
Shikon prepares for a fatal blow with his jaws and charges at Led like a maniac.
The last moments Led performs another Cannon Fist as the move smashes Shikon's chest and pushes him back.
*"Damn....what is going on with that boy!!Some minutes before his attacks were weak and now.....Is he becoming stronger and stronger as the time passes??"*
Led was different from any other Shikon's opponent so far.

Led can see Annie and the others looking ...
"If I lose then everything that the others did will be for nothing....I have to win no matter what!" Led thinks....
Shikon doesn't lose time as he charges at Led once again as this time grabs Led's fist with his own jaws as his teeth start smashing his flesh with his bones.
"Ahh!!!!!!!" Led yells from pain as Shikon smilesand releases him.Then he grabs his head and starts giving him unlimited strikes with kcks and punches like a bag filled with air.
Everyone that sees it stops smiling and now they all understand that Shikon cannot be defeated.

*"Demon Jaws!!" * as Shikon throws him to the ground and starts biting him everywhere like a beast without stopping.
Led is too tired to resist as his blood spreads up everywhere.
The end comes.......


*
TO BE CONTINUED........*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 26, 2008)

Dante slept through his alarm for the third time that morning and was still snoring 3 hours after he was meant to be up. 

?Snooze. I hate that goddamned button.? An old man muttered as he stood over him. ?This is the only sure way to wake him up.? The old man drew out his katana and swiped at Dante?s head with venom.  Dante casually moved his head to the left and avoided the deadly blow, then to the right to avoid a second, then caught the sword in between the palms of his hands.

?*ugh...seriously, 5 more minutes...what?s the hur....*snore*? Dante drifted off,  midsentence into a deep slumber. The old man shook his head. He dragged Dante out, who was still sound asleep.

?Ok you know what to do.? The old man said to a group of guys.

? Sensei, do we have to? The other guys are still recovering from yesterday.? One of them said drawing his sword

?Until you can find another way to wake up this idiot, I?m afraid so.? Sensei said.

The 4 men descended on the sleeping Dante who flipped up with such venom that he knocked down one of the assailants with his feet and landed on him. 

*?huh??* Dante said rubbing his eyes. As another would be alarm clock ran towards him with his sword drawn, lunging as he charged, Dante flipped back and caught the sword with his feet, disarming the bewildered man. Dante spun on his hands, hitting the man on the side of the head with his own sword, of course using the blunt side.

Dante yawned and stretched as he stood up straight and cracked his neck. *?Well, now I?m up and if I was still in bed I would be getting up on the wrong side. Come on you bastards.?* Dante ran towards one of the remaining men, leaped in the air and used one of his own techniques;  the killerbee.  He descended upon the hesitant opponent with a powerful kick. Using his inner power he propelled himself down at an astonishing speed, smashing his foot into his sternum, knocking down the man as Dante landed beside him, focussing a massive amount of energy into his right fist. 
Dante spun around, completely blinded with rage and lost in the fight as he usually became. Just before he hit the unsuspecting man with a fierce counter attack, a bucket of water drenched Dante.

?If I?ve told you once, I told you a thousand times, your style is powerful, probably the most powerful I?ve seen, but it?s major setback is that you get lost in the power. Your judgement is eroded and you could end up killing someone you don?t want to one day.?

Dante sat down cross legged on the floor as the last man stood shaking. There was a relatively huge crater beside Dante, the result of the white haired teenager punching the ground.

*?It?s not my fault. The more I use it the more powerful it becomes and the angrier I get and the angrier I get the more I wanna use it. I know, I know, keep your head in battle, assess everything, but sensei you have no idea what this style is like.?* Dante said grabbing a towel that the sensei had thrown him

?True, this style is unique to you but I do know you. You need to remember this before you set off from this island. Keep your goddamned temper in check.?

Dante looked at a red amulet tied to a piece of string.

?You will wear it. It?s a soothing  stone that?ll calm you down. It will store your negative energy but you need to release it every so often. Like this.? The sensei stood up exhaled sharply and thrust his fist out 3 inches away from Dante. Dante flew back and fell on his ass.

*?Cool. Gimmie that!?* Dante caught the amulet and sighed, *?I suppose I should head off soon.?* His boat and supplies had already been kept ready the following night. He dawned his red jacket and his sword, Rebellion.

*?Right, you old fart, I?m off to make history?* Dante said jumping into his boat. He looked in the man?s eyes who raised him. The whereabouts of Dante?s family were unknown and the man who looked back at Dante had raised him after finding him at his door.

?Try not to get yourself killed you idiot.? The sensei said with tears rolling down his eyes.

*?And try not to die of dehydration through crying you big wimp.? *Dante said smiling. He?d be back and he knew it.  With that Dante took to the seas with almost no idea as to where he wanted to go


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2008)

Annie can see clear images now the only problem is that she sees three of everything, "Whoah this is worse then when I ate that mushroom," she mutters. 

Annie looks around trying to focus her vision and she screams when she sees Shin walking up to her with Alph, seeing just one of the idiot Samurai is almost too much for her but three is beyond any horror that she can imagine, "Dang it, and I had money that you wouldn't make it fella," and she snaps her fingers, "Shoot..."

She strides up to the Samurai who looks even worse then she does and she smirks, "I told you that I had a boyfriend, hehe..." and she points at Rek. 
_
3 years ago on Shabondy..._
Annie bumps into the young noble accidentally, "Oops, sorry about that fella," she says. Her revolvers concealed under her jacket. 

The young noble turns on her, "Hey you just...." he is about to say something but then the older noble puts his hand on his son's shoulder and looks at Annie curiously, "No lass, the fault is with us," he says and winks at her. 

Annie nods and walks away, "Nothin' too it mister..." she replies. As she strides away she grins devilishly, _sucker_, she thinks, with the Noble's wallet hidden up her sleeve. Suddenly a figure materializes in front on her, Annie leaps back instinctively and looks up at the Noble's butler. 

"That doesn't belong to you, miss and I would kindly ask you to return the wallet to Lord Rek immediately," says the butler. 

Annie quickdraws her revolvers in a blur and points one at the butler and the other at the two Nobles, she knows that she's caught either way because even if she escapes this situation, a high level Marine will be on her ass very shortly, "The way I figure it I'm just adding a little balance to the world by robbing from you slave trade supporting scum!" she exclaims.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 26, 2008)

V ran past marines towards Garrick and Colt.  They weren't that hard to find, the monster's roars could be heard across Med Island.  V jumped over a pile of burning bodies and turned into a wide street to see Colt and Garrick fighting the monster.  Colt was blasting at the monster with all of his air pressure, but the monster wouldn't stay down.  V jumped at one of the monster's legs and slashed at it, opening up a thin green line as green blood dripped out.  The monster roared and kicked at V, sending him flying into a nearby building.  "About time!" 

V jumped and headed towards Garrick and Colt.  "How long have you been fighting this thing?" *"A couple hours.  It heals extremely quickly, it just won't stay down."* "I think I found a way to take it down.  We'll pull back for now and I'll explain the plan."  Garrick grabbed a boulder and tossed it at the monster as the three marines pulled back into a ruined building.  

Two minutes later, the marines leaped out.  Colt shot a massive blast of air at the monster's stomach, and the monster reared up as it was hit by the pressurized air.  Garrick grabbed V and tossed him straight at the monster's unprotected underside.  V's knives slashed open a hole in its stomach before landing behind it.  Colt slipped on a gas mask and Garrick tossed him into the hole.   

The monster thrashed around as air blasts slammed into its insides.  Green muck and slime blasted out of the body, hitting nearby buildings and coating them.  Finally, the monster roared and collapsed onto the ground.  It was still thrashing, but it soon it began to twitch and then it finally stopped.  A hole blasted out of the monster's head and Colt walked out.  He was covered with green slime and parts of internal organs.  *"I'm never doing that again."* 

Several hours later,*The Dark Justice* prepared to leave Med Island.  All life on the island was annihilated, and Marine HQ had already been radioed of mission's success.  "See me in my office."  Garrick muttered to Clemens as he got onto the ship.  V frowned beneath his mask.  He had seen the exchange, but wasn't sure what exact words were said.  He headed to his cabin to sleep, but had the nagging feeling Garrick wasn't telling him something.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2008)

_On the Dark Justice off the coast of Med Island..._
Marine Lt. Zane Garrick sits in his personal cabin at his desk looking intently at a small black box. Someone knocks. "Who is it!?" he bellows. 

"Ensign Clemens sir..." responds a voice. "Enter!" exclaims Garrick. Ensign Beverly Clemens enters his office and locks the door behind her. "I have what you ordered," she says handing him a solid seastone rectangular box. 

"This box can be hermetically sealed and the seastone will prevent any Devil Fruit user....like myself for instance from getting inside," and she smirks, "It's also designed to withstand over 5 tons of pressure and force. In short the sample will never be compromised."

Garrick nods and removes a single vial filled with a crystal green liquid, he stares at it wonderously as if it is the most valuable diamond in the world, "Now we have the leverage and the power," he mutters. Garrick places the vial carefully into the seastone box and seals it tightly. "Did your research confirm what I suspected all along?" he asks her. 

"Yes it seems that the World Government had a hand in creating the virus. This wasn't totally an independent research project."

"Those bastards lied to us!" he scowls. "I swear if they don't give us the promotions and resources that we deserve then I'm gonna hold this over them like a noose and hang it around their necks, those corrupt filth!" Garrick stands up and places the seastone box into his personal wall safe, hidden behind a portrait of Admiral Akainu. 

"Now lets get on with other business Ensign Clemens," he says. Ensign Clemens grins and walks up to Garrick. They embrace and start kissing passionately. 
_
The North Blue enroute to Bliss Island..._
The man in the black suit and trenchcoat leans back casually against the railing with his hands in his pockets. Far in the distance, a length that a normal person would need a telescope to see, he can make out the mountaintops of Bliss Island. He can also see a sizable Marine convoy. 

He runs his hands through his close cut dirty blonde hair that is graying at the temples and sighs, "It looks like your boss has some visitors," he says. 

A Fishman in an apron looks nervously at the man and brings him a tray with coffee, "What do you mean sir?" he asks in a low voice. It is ironic that this Fishman tried to enslave and then gut open the man only an hour ago but is now serving him coffee. Perhaps its the fact that the detached heads of two of his companions (the second head belonging to the fishman who tried to escape into the water only 15 minutes ago) have been stabbed through the prow of the ship like statue busts. 

"There's a Marine convoy at the shoreline and I can see black smoke coming from the treetops," replies the man casually as he grabs the cup of coffee and takes a sip. He arches his right eyebrow slightly and appears impressed. 

The Fishman looks puzzled because all he can see in the distance is endless water. "Sorry but I don't see nothin' sir," replies the Fishman. 

The man smirks at him, "Maybe you Fishmen are not as superior as you think," he replies and takes another sip of coffee, "But you sure can make a damn good cup of coffee, I'll give you that."

The Fishman laughs and smiles and prays that his new found coffee making skills will spare him the same fate as his two former companions.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 26, 2008)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

James: Hah! None of you will be able to lay a hand on the Great Red Monkey! 
The men look at each other and then disappear. James feels the measuring tape pressed against him.
James: No! Stop! Get away!

There is a cloud of dust and then he is in a suit very similar to Bolt's. It is red, with a black tie, and the handkerchief sticking out has James' Jolly Rodger on it. The men walk at him with a hat, but James open's his sword slighty.
James: Keep that damn hat away from me...
They stop and sigh.
Man 1: He doesn't want the hat...
He turns around and sits in depression.

James loosens his tie and uses one of his blades as a cane.
James: Eh, this isn't too bad.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 26, 2008)

_Bliss Island_

Shin had decided to sit down on the ground, since his legs were starting to feel much too heavy, he sat down next to his dinner and used the body to rest against.
He gave a sigh when he heard Annie rather unenthousiastic response to seeing him alive and then responded with one of his own.
"Man, how can a weakling like you still be alive while I barely manage to survive."

When she introdcuced the noble man as her boyfriend he gave a snort.
"Alph does he look like a Noble to you to?"He asked the android."Or is that just a hallucination brought up by bloodloss, I've been seeing crazy hallucinations lately."


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 26, 2008)

And suddenly it stopped.Everyone looked in shock to understand what is happening but they could only see the back of Shikon as he was not moving at all.
As the air around became clearer  now they could see 2 hands keeping Shikon's jaws from moving.
*"WH..."* Shikon could not talk as Led with his 2 bare hands was keeping his mouth open.
"Time to end this..." the injured Led said as an impact appeared and everyone could see Shikon blowing up in the sky.
Then everyone looked down at the ruined ground as Led was standing up.
The boy was injured as blood was covering his arms, chest and his face.
Shikon landed after some seconds with force some meters in front smashing the ground with his tremendous body.
He stood up fast as he stared at Led.

Led was different.He was standing on his knees as his bloodied hair falling in front and hs eyes were in shandows.
"Why don't you just die!!!!" Shikon yelled like he was a bit scared or just curious.
"You may have extreme durability but you are just a young boy."
A serious and heavy voice came out of Led's mouth.
"You have killed and tortured innocent people and young children.You hurt my friends and you insulted me too.I cannot forgive you....its too late now...."
Even Annie now was staring at Led as Kazuma and his father were smiling.Everyone felt somethign inside their hearts as they heard Led speaking like this for them.

And it started.....
"LED!LED!LED!LED!LED!LED!LED" Everyone was yelling and were finally happy even Shikon was still alive.
"Defeat him !DEFEAT HIM! DEFEAT HIM!" They were not stopping even some fishmen were still around but they could not stop them now.

"You hear them?! Thats what really matters now!!!" Led said.
He moved his head a bit up as his eyes came out of the shandows and looked staight to Shikon's eyes.
Shikon went insane as he saw every slave and child yelling about Led.
"DAMNN YOU ALL!!!" 
He run towards Led with his powerfull jaws.
As he opened his mouth and run towards Led, the last moment...
"Bam-Bam Cannon-Fist" as an attack like his cannon fist but even faster that seemed totally invisible and being undodgeable stroke Shikon at his white and jaws as an explosion upon the contact blew him up and sending him away
KABOOM!!
The attack was even faster and more powerfull than his normal cannon fist.
Shikon didn't even noticed what happened to him.
He barely stood up as his face was covered in blood and his teeth were totally broken in pieces.
*"WHAT YOU DID TO ME???"* 

"Ahh....ahh...." Led could barely breath.He was standing at his knees with his hands on the ground.
"My whole body works like a gun and my blood is mixed with gunpowder.Thats the reason my attacks are really fast and thats why I just blew you up.My outside and inside is like the mechanism of a gun and a bullet."
Led just used a new technique for the first time.Smoke was coming out of him as his one arm was hot and at the color of fire.
When he hit Shikon it was like being exploded that created something like an explosion and a powerfull impact at the same time.
But this technique was bad for his own body too.

Shikon could not believe what just happened and before he could glance at Led again, he was vanished just in front of his fish-like eyes.
Like a flash he appeared just in front of him.
"Bam-Bam Cannon Fist" one more time sending him away again and then....
again and again and again.
Led was using something like a boost from his own body as it was like teleporting and appearing from all directions around Shikon.And using for several times cannon fists he was totally barraging Shikon from all directiong smashing him.
*"Argm, gra, ah, ahh" *Shikon could not even react as his body was being like a gel.
Like unlimited attacks from all drections were damaging his body and he was in Led's mercy.

"Bam-Bam Power Shoot!!"
Another of that attacks but combined with his kick attack sent Shikon flying and being smashed at a wall of a building some meters away.
Before he manage to move Led appeared in front of him again.
"Bam-Bam Baster Barrage!!" another move of first use.His both arms started moving at high speeds seem invisible.At so extreme speeds that was like unlimited fists were hitting Shikon's body without stopping.Only the prints of the fists were visible as upon the contact the attacks were creating several impacts causing great damage and some times explosiongs.
Shikon was spliting blood everywhere and then the wall behind him smashed to pieces as the attacks sent Shikon from the other side and smashing him down to some ruins.
Shikon could barely breath too as he opened his eyes and could see Led above him in the air.
"I will become the greatest Revolutioner!!!" As Led was above smashed Shikon in the air.
"Bam Bam Bazooka!!!" From above Led used his both arms as with great force stroke Shikon from above like a thunder.
Causing great damage and a huge impact that smashed everything around and smoke with dust covered everything.
The building started falling down.
Everyone was still outside watching in shock.....

From the smoke and ruins they could barely see a body standing still....
"Ah...ah....aa...aaa..I did it...."

"Its Led!!!" Someone yelled as the air became clear....
"That boy really did it!!" Kazuma's father said as Shin, Annie and the others were happy and smiling.

Everyone was free now....
Led started falling down as he looked at the sky with his mid-opened eyes and yelled with all his might "You are all FREE!!!!!!!"


_His new technique based attacks will be named later..._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2008)

Alph scans Rek with his mechanical eyes and nods, "Yes I would have to concur that this man is indeed a high ranking noble. His clothes are comprised of a rare silk that is only made in the South Blue and costs several order of magnitude of currency beyond that which a normal person can afford. Also his..."

Annie presses her hands against Alph's mouth, "Zip it we don't need a book report on the man's clothing and hairstyle."

Alph appears insulted and raises his face up in the air rather snobbily, "I was just answering Shin's question..."

Suddenly they hear a loud roar emanate from beyond the forest and a plume of flame blasts into the sky. Several trees collapse to the ground. To top it off Led and Shikon are still going at it closeby. 

Annie sighs, "I have a feeling that something set off Dragonboy...."

*KABOOM!!! *

The ground shakes and a nearby building collapses as Led lands the finishing blow on Shikon, "All you guys are on steroids," Annie mutters and then chuckles.  

"You are all FREE!!!!!!!" bellows Led. Annie smirks, "Good for him I'm shocked that he's even still walking...now we just have to take care of a huge rampaging dragon," Annie strides away towards Tatsu's location and unstraps her triple barreled rifle and loads large silvery shells inside, "Only big guns work on big boys," she says.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 26, 2008)

OC looked around the *Infinite Injustice's* deck.  The mast (along with the rest of the crew) was gone.  OC hadn't calculated the full extent of the damage done by the marine lieutenant back in the Grand Line.  His stomach had felt awful, and he had slept for the past two days.  He leaped off of the boat and looked around.  

After several minutes, OC saw Led standing over the body of a dead fishman.  Annie and Alph were nearby.  "You are all FREE!!!" OC heard Led shout.  He walked over to see what was going on.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 26, 2008)

Shin watched the fight with a smile on his face, it was quite an interesting match to observe but when it was over he got distracted by loud roar that came from a different part of the island.

"Alph, maybe you should help her out."Shin proposed, he would've gone himself if he wasn't that beat up, him going there wouldn't make that much of a difference.
"Yes, though I have little power left I believe that unlike you, I could be usefull in this situation."While Shin called out a. "What's that supposed to mean buckethead?!"

Alph headed after Annie, only stopping when he spotted OC.
"I believe you could be of assistence, care to help?"


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 26, 2008)

OC was heading over to Led when he was stopped by Alph.  "I believe you could be of assistance, care to help?" "What's going on?" Alph explained the situation to OC. "Alright," OC said and the two headed out to stop the rampaging dragon.  "If I'm going to work myself into the crew, I'm going to need to gain their trust,"   OC thought to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2008)

Annie is glad to have Alph and OC along and sighs with relief. She still feels lightheaded from her gunshot wounds and her vision is far less then 100 percent, which by her incredible eyesight's standards still puts her at around 20/20 for a normal human but for Annie its like everything is out of focus. 

"Thanks for coming along fella," she says to OC. The three crewmates head towards the increasingly loud rampage being caused by Tatsu. As they hear the ground shakes slightly and an ear splitting roar carries through the air. A plum of fire jsets out into teha sky. 

Annie pushes Alph and OC forward as if she wants no part of what's up ahead, "You two lugs tackle him close up and keep him busy while I climb up to one of the trees," she shows them a dart filled with blue liquid. "This stuff is guaranteed to bring down a mid sized sea king."

She runs off among the trees. Meanwhile Tatsu's fury seems to draw closer and they can see his huge bulk raised above the tree line closeby. Suddenly he comes crashing through the forest with two Fishmen in his claws, he smashes them both through a tree. Tatsu stares at OC and Alph for a second and roars, then he fires a jet of flame at them.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 26, 2008)

"Shit!" OC jumped away from the stream of flame, not caring if it hit Alph or not.  OC quickly pulled out his shotgun and fired several shots at the beast, to no effect.  He activated his superspeed and ran at the dragon, dodging, fire as he went.  

He jumped up onto the dragon's head and switched to superstrength and slammed his fist down onto the dragon's skull.  The dragon roared and threw OC off of its head.  OC fired several more shots with shotgun, but the dragon's skin was too tough.  OC reached into his pocket and pulled out a LAM (Lightweight Attack Munition) which he had kept during the Kordos island race and activated the detonator before tossing it into the dragon's mouth. "I hope I didn't go overboard," OC muttered as the explosive detonated.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 26, 2008)

-Moments Later with the Little Tree Pirates-

The crew all stood in a line, now completely dressed up by the tailors.  Jason's suit was a dark gray and they also gave him a monocle.  Rex was a dark indigo and fake mutton chops were glued to his face, and his sunglasses were replaced with spectacles.  Eve and Belle were both given large hoop skirts.  Belle's had a hint of pink to it, and she was also carrying a fan.  Eve's was slightly green and she was carrying a frilly umbrella.

Bolt: "HA!  Who's laughing now!"
Jason: "I actually don't mind this suit.  It makes me feel civilized."
Rex: "Blood hell its bright.  Why'd they take me sunglasses?" he said as he was rubbing his head.
Belle: "The sun should be the last thing on your mind Mutton Chops McGee."
Bolt: "Look who's talking, Belle.  That dress looks frickin' ridiculous!"
Belle: "Shut up already."
Bolt: "Seriously.  Just look at it.  Its huge!
Belle: "Yea yea, just cut it out already."
Eve: "This dress makes me look like a clown."
Jason: "Awwww, don't say that.  You look very nice in it."
She began to blush
Eve: "Thank you~"
Jason: "Well, we might as well explore the town while now that we're all dressed up for it."
Rex: "Aye.  But first, I need a drink.  My head is killing me."
James: "Drinking won't make it any better."
Rex: "Trust me lad, it will."
Belle: "No it won't.  It's all in your head."
Rex: "Argh.  Stop screaming so loud, my head is throbbing
Bolt: "Lets just find a pub already to shut him up."
Jason: "Sure, why not?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2008)

Annie can hear Tatsu slam through the trees closeby and she quickly starts climbing up a tree. When she reaches the top she rubs her still weakened eyes and focuses in the scope of her rifle. She can see OC battling the creature but his attacks have no effect. Suddenly OC tosses an explosive into the dragon's maw and it explodes in its mouth. Annie scowls, "Freakin' dumbass, we're not trying to kill him!" she exclaims.

However Tatsu roars in fury and besides some extra smoke that comes out of his jaws he seems otherwise unfazed. Annie takes aim at Tatsu and fires her tranquilizer dart, hitting the Dragon Man in his massive neck. The tip of the needle is designed to pierce even sea king hide and thankfully it gets through.

Annie waits patiently, expecting Tatsu to start stumbling around any minute but he continues his rampage seemingly unaffected. 

"This is the part where you collapse to the ground dragon boy!" she says in annoyance but someone forgot to tell Tatsu that apparently because he continues his rampage unabated.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 26, 2008)

Dante was a decent sailor but nowhere good enough to navigate through the unpredictable seas of the grand line, though that was a far away dream. For now he focussed on the goal infront of him. Joining a crew and starting his road to prove that his fighting style was the best in the world.

He knew of the huge industrial city of Death Row, named so for all the tools of death you could buy there. South blue was reknowned for its production of arms and other weapons. Dante was after something that would really pack a punch to his arsenal. He'd know when he saw it. 

He approached the massive island which pumped out huge amounts of black smoke into the air. Huge Pirate ships were docked there and men were busy upgrading their weapons, buying new ones and selling old ones. He docked next to a vast ship and jumped onshore.

People eyed Rebellion with interest, a woman came to him. "that sword, red, yellow or green?" This was the lingo of the island. red was not for sale, yellow was only if the offer is right, green was definite sell. 

"*Red.*" Dante got handed a red sticker which he attached to Rebellion. It made life easier. He shopped around but saw nothing of interest, even if he did he needed money. His eye caught a job poster

Urgently Needed: weapon testers. food, accomodation, pay and other services provided. negotiable. Job entails helping those who have new weapons to test them out. We cannot be responsible for the actions of the clients.

Basically you were to be a dummy for excitable overgrown children with new toys. Might be fun, Dante thought. He walked over to the "testing ground" where several men queued to test out their newly acquired weapons

(sleepy now - will finish tomorow)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2008)

_18 years ago in The West Blue..._
Annie's future mother leans against an office desk, looking at the three surviving and unconscious members of Captain Garuda's crew locked behind bars. She had spent the entire evening sweeping up the stragglers in his crew and she feels worn out and tired. 

"I always knew that you were amazing Sarah," says a deputy in awe, sitting behind a desk full of paperwork, "But I'll be damned If I ain't ever seen someone punch a logia user let alone shoot one..." and he chuckles in disbelief.

Sarah shrugs, "It's not as rare as you think Gary, well not in certain circles anyway," she responds cryptically. She rubs the back of her neck and sighs, "I'm plum tired Gary, could you do me a favor and finish up the paperwork. I wanna get some rest." _Take a hot shower and maybe curl up in bed with a good book_ she thinks. 

Gary nods, "Yeah sure thing Sarah," then he grins mischievously, "You know a lot of the gossip around town is when in the world a fine woman like yourself is gonna finally settle down. Why you could have any man on this or any island in the whole of West Blue..." he says teasingly.

Sarah laughs, "Oh really? Are you volunteering Gary?" she asks. "Well you tell the gossipmongers that I'm a free bird now and forever." Sarah gets up and walks towards the door, "Seeya tomorrow Gary," she says. 

"Yeah have a good night Sarah," replies Gary and he peeks out the window to enjoy one last view.

Sarah enjoys the cool night air as she walks up the path to her small cottage at the edge of town. When she reaches the steps to her home she sees a man leaning casually against her porch fence with his hands in his pockets. He wears a black suit with a wide open shirt collar, in later times he will wear his suit buttoned up with a black tie under a gray trenchcoat. He has unruly dirty blonde hair and his eyes are ice blue but these things are secondary to her as Sarah focuses on the two huge crimson steel revolvers holstered to his hips.  

Sarah walks towards him, "Can I help you?" she asks in a neutral tone of voice, neither threatening nor friendly. The man nods, "Yes you can help me..."

_Present day on Bliss Island..._
The man in the black suit and gray trenchcoat lands undetected on an isolated cove away from the action and noise. He steps casually onto the rocky shore with his hands in his pockets and heads inland. 

"Hey what about me!?" exclaims the lone Fishman. He is confused that the man would just leave him there without restraining him and he's even more confused why he's still alive. 

The man turns towards the Fishman, "Do as you please. Escape or make me another cup of coffee, you're choice but if you go, make sure to leave me written instructions on how you made that coffee," he says and he continues his leisurely pace into the forest. 

After the man disappears from view, the Fishman scribbles furiously into a piece of paper then he tosses off his apron, "Yahoo!" the Fishman exclaims and he dives into the water. I think I'll open up a Tayoyaki stand or something he thinks as he swims away.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 26, 2008)

Fluck growled. Today was not a good day for him. He had found ten thousand beli bills on the floor thrice, been chased around the town four times, made two small shops collapse and got himself banned from ever entering, and had then lost a fifty thousand beli bill, resulting in a net loss of twenty thousand beli. Of course, that much was still tolerable. Maybe a little worse than usual, but nothing he couldn't handle. That, however, was not counting the presence in his body.

It was something that coursed through his veins and was one with him. And unfortunately, the devil within was getting impatient and none too subtle. Its calls echoed throughout his body; the message was clear and overwhelming. He felt within his very soul: there was a currently small, yet unbelievably enormous potential source of chaos in the North Blue. Fluck wouldn't have minded following his fruit's urges, but for one obstacle.

"How in blazes am I supposed to get there?" He fumed silently. He did not have a boat, which, he attempted reminding the devil within, was because he had been teleported to Loguetown without anything except whatever was on him at the time. But the urge did not subside; if anything, it seemed to grow even stronger. Fluck gritted his teeth: there was nothing for it. He was going to have to get a boat somehow, and hope his powers would keep him alive on the journey. As for the navigation...since the fruit wanted him to get to North Blue, it wouldn't screw with him on that, would it?

So, the problem. How was he to acquire a boat? Eventually, Fluck decided that it was best to find an abandoned one, rather than attempting to steal it. As for necessities, water was hard to get even if the unlikeliest events were to occur, and thus he ought to stock up on it. Food was simple; fish often committed suicide with a single though. But first, the boat.

Fluck walked to the edge of the island, where abandoned boats, if they existed, were bound to be. He closed his eyes and concentrated with all his might on the idea of a boat gently moving up.

"Chaotic Probability!"

"WOOSH!" Fluck opened his eyes and cursed. A boat was coming, alright, but it was coming on top of an unexpectedly huge wave. The chaos man scrambled for safety as the wave crashed all over him and made him wet as hell, although thankfully the boat had not crashed into him or anything. "Fuck Luck," he muttered.

Having secured a vessel, which appeared to be a fishing boat made for about two people, he left and stalked back to the edge of town, where he found the water seller. 

"I want three - no, four - barrels or water. And make sure they are tightly secured and not leaking."

The water seller grunted and heaved the four barrels to him. 

"Here," he said.

Fluck stared suspiciously at the barrels. "Are you sure they aren't leaking?"

"Yes."

"Absolutely sure?"

"Yes."

"Positive?"

"I already said yes!"

"Didn't overlook anything?"

"YES, THEY AREN'T LEAKING AND I DIDN'T OVERLOOK ANYTHING, NOW PAY UP AND GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!"

Fluck did not drop his gaze, but paid up with the beli in his money pouch. Next, he carried the barrels one by one to his boat, made sure they were placed there safely, and double and triple-checked that both the boat and the barrels weren't leaking. Then, sighing, he pushed the boat into sea, and got on himself.

"I need a oar," he realized. Luckily, he had not inspected the contents of the boat yet.

"Chaotic Probability," he muttered.

He peered into a small hatch and was not very surprised to find an oar stored there. Fluck took up the oar, prayed it would not break, and began rowing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 27, 2008)

Tatsu strikes at Alph with his huge clawed hands but the Android nimbly darts out of the way. Annie sits perched several meters away on a treetop. She knows about Alph's enhanced hearing and she speaks to him, hoping that he can focus in, "Alph, the trank didn't work. I think that something in Dragon Boy's bloodstream burns out any drugs before they can take effect when he's in that form. I have something else but I need you to hold him in place."

Alph hears Annie's every word and nods even though he can't see her. The android looks up at Tatsu and calibrates the right power level so as not to render any unnecessary harm. He opens his mouth and blasts his sonic cannon at the Dragon Man. The massive sound wave envelops him, Tatsu roars in agony and trashes about but the sound waves keep him pinned in one spot. 

Annie kisses a sliver shell (she only has 4 such bullets in her arsenal) and loads it in a blur and fires. An explosion of silver dust erupts around Tatsu and spreads. Tatsu roars even louder but Alph's sound attack prevents him from escaping. As the silver cloud starts to expand around the dragon it nears the Android, "Alph get away its oxidized Seastone!" Annie exclaims.

The android is already one step ahead of her as he analyzes the silver particles drawing near. Also, he had given Annie advice on how to produce it while they were sailing to Bliss. He cuts off his attack and leaps out of range. Meanwhile Tatsu does not have that luxury. Slowly but surely he loses his strength and starts to shrink as he breathes in heavy doses of the seastone. Within several seconds he turns back into his human form and collapses to the ground. Annie climbs down the tree as fast as she can, worried about Tatsu's safety. "Alph get OC to carry Tatsu out of that cloud ASAP. Prolonged exposure is fatal to Devil Fruit users!" she bellows as she leaps to the ground. 

Alph quickly runs towards OC and relays the info. He sprints straight into the cloud which is harmless to him and grabs Tatsu's limp form. OC rushes out of the cloud with Tatsu in his arms and lays him on the ground. Annie appears several seconds later and kneels over Tatsu. "Is he breathing?" she asks. 

OC checks his pulse and nods. Annie sighs, "Thank goodness...he should be alright now," she says. Annie feels like she's aged a year in just one hour during this whole ordeal and she lays her head back on the ground.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2008)

Rek and Jun watch as Annie and her crew topple the dragon. "See, Rek? You worry too much for Annie's safety. She is completely capable of defending herself, and her comrades are no easy fodder either." Rek did not share Jun's insight, as he knew first hand what he was capable of doing. For now, though, they didn't need another problem after having finished off Shikon and the rampaging dragon. 

As Annie and her crew check on the dragon, who has now transformed into a human, Rek approaches her, clapping. "Marvelous, simply marvelous!" He exclaims. "I haven't been this entertained since Annie, Jun and I spent seven days in an island alone! Oh, you good men have no ide-" Annie's very angry face appeared in front of Rek, the killing intent from the heavily damaged girl still there. "It could be worse." Rek shrugs. "At least...' Another aura of killing intent appeared to Rek, this time from behind. This one carried a spear. "Finish your sentence..." Jun points her spear to his back. "We dare you." Annie finished, her guns pointesd to his face. Rek laughed nervously and changed the subject.Anyways, I believe that your victory calls for a celebration." Ruru transforms to his human form and appears next to Rek. "Ruru, go fetch the Windy Dirge and tell all the chefs to prepare the finest dishes in their repetoire." He looked at Annie's crew, Purin Purin and his marines, the freed slaves, and  Matyr and Cass, still in their respective mechs. "Let the celebration begin, then!"

_3 years ago, Shabondy_
"Father, let us leave this petty ruffian to her change. I care not if she has taken my 20 million beri." Rek said nonchalantly, twirling his purplish black ponytail. His father, however, was laughing uncontrollably. "BURAHAHA! Lass, ya got yerself one hell of an atittude. Rek, lad, what say ya fight with this lass fer your wallet? " His father asked. Rek grunted in irritation. "Very well, father, so long as you cease lecturing me on the code of manliness. " Rek said, bored as he pulled out 2 small pistols from underneath his coat. Annie smirked as she saw the thin, lanky young man point his guns at her. "You're fighting me? Ha! This is just to easy, fella." She says as she points her guns, ready for the duel.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 27, 2008)

Fluck sighed. He had been out in the blasted sea for ages, and he was sick of eating fish which jumped onto the boat every day, not to mention that sometimes, his power would fail and he would have to go with breakfast, lunch, or dinner. And then, of course, there was that issue...

Fluck muttered darkly as he recalled it. From Loguetown to the North Blue, there were only two possible ways of entry. Either go from Reverse Mountain, or enter the Calm Belt. Of course, entering the Calm Belt will not be an option, as there are large amounts of ferocious Sea Kings waiting to ravage any vessel that ever dared to go near. No, he would go to Reverse Mounta-

"WHAT? Head from the Calm Belt?" Fluck shook his head. "No. I'm not doing it. Never. Today is the day I give up on you, chaos! And may I never see you again!" Chaos responded by sending an extra LArge wave crashing over his ears. And another. It added a third for good measure too.

"Fine. Be that way. Do it if you want. HA! I'm supposed to be your agent, eh? Well see what happens when your agent dies!" the chaos man bellowed at thin air. This was not doing wonder for his psychological make-up. He rowed in the appriopriate direction and kept rowing...

And now, what seems to be an eternity after, he had arrived at the place. The winds were non-existent, and he had to row as hard as he could to make advancement. He knew now why he had to come here. This place, too, was a potential of chaos. He had been sent forth to stir things up...and the Calm Belt was, for a moment, at least, to be not so Calm after all...

Of course, the problem of staying alive still loomed hugely ahead, but Fluck no longer cared. He was sure that this time, he would be pushed too far, and he would fall over the brink. Why yes, he would! Indeed, a Marine ship appeared to be approaching now...

---------

"Captain! Captain Lkelkel!"

The captain raised a lazy eye. He had been napping, as he always did when they crossed the Calm Belt. Seastone or not, he had never quite trusted science, and the Calm Belt was quite possibly one of the most dangerous places in the world. Sleeping helped him pass the unsure and tumultous period, but now he had been interrupted. Banishing certain thoughts about assigning that Marine to toilet duty for three months, he asked, "What?"

"There's a boat out there! A man is on it!"

"What!?"

The captain frowned. This was problematic. Of course, it was the man's own bloody fault he even got into this place, but they were still obliged to help. Marines were, after all, those who would protect the world. In the unlikely event that this guy was a pirate, they could just chuck him into jail. Sighing, he said, "Let's go help him."

The marines expertly steered their ship towards Fluck's boat. The captain himself got on deck until they were within shouting distance.

"WHO ARE YOU?!"

"FLUCK C. ZVERGHER!"

"THIS IS THE CALM BELT!" the captain yelled.

"I KNOW!" Fluck yelled back.

"THEN WHAT IN THE BLAZES ARE YOU DOING HERE?" the captain yelled.

"I NEED TO GO TO THE NORTH BLUE!"

"AT LEAST GO BY REVERSE MOUNTAIN!"

"I CAN'T!"

"WHY NOT?"

Fluck stopped for a moment. "I CAN'T SAY!"

Captain Lkelkel frowned. There was nothing for it. This man was either crazy, or stupid. Either way, they would have to take him into custody to protect himself from himself. He commanded his crew to bring them closer. He would have to capture that man and bring him out of here first.

Fluck frowned. There was nothing for it. He didn't want to do this, but he had to get there. Now, the Marine crew were reasonably close to the edge of the Calm Belt. They could probably get out of there in time. Of course, that was providing it worked...

"Chaotic Probability!" he closed his eyes and hoped with all his might that it would work. There a weirdly loud CRACK! that proved that it had, at the very least, worked in some way. This was followed by a weird churning in the sea. The marines couldn't believe their luck, but Fluck could. Tens, no, maybe even hundred of Leviathans and Sea Kings rose from the ocean. The Seastone covering which had protected them was now sinking towards the ocean floor.

"Run! Get the hell out of here! Full speed ahead!" Captain Lkelkel screamed at the top of his lungs. Now was no time for subtlety or other-centeredness. It was a pity, but they would have to leave that man to die. Luckily, the crew was sharp and more than motivated, and they did indeed managed to outrun the monsters. Heaving a huge sigh of relief, the Captain turned back to the small boat. Doubtless it would be in pieces now, and the man killed...

The captain rubbed his eyes. What he was seeing had to be wrong. The Sea Kings, through a series of unfortunate events involving unpredictable waves and bad luck, had managed to somehow completely missed the boat and somehow accidentally attacked each other instead. Being none too bright, they had then fallen amongst each other, assuming they were being attacked by their compatriots, while the small boat sailed by. Lkelkel cursed under his breath. Of course. That man must have been a Devil Fruit user of some sort, and a powerful one at that...He would make a note of his appearance and name.

Meanwhile, Fluck just cursed under his breath as he realized that his powers had just unwantedly saved his ass again, not knowing what had just come to pass...


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2008)

"You here to try out that sword sir? Unfortunately we only have wooden dummies to practise on as all of our living testers have....prematurely left." a skinny man with thick glasses said. His teeth were bad and his breath was worse.

"*nope. Here to earn a bit of cash so I can become even more awesome.*" Dante said smiling cockily. "*I'm not interested in food or accomodation - just the cash. What can you do for me?*" 

Then skinny man tok out a calculator. "15% of what they pay. pretty generous I think."

"*make it 25% and I'll put on a show you won't ever forget.*, The man loked at Dante up and down. 

"Fine. Let's get going." Dante was lead into the middle of a small arena. It was rather gladiator-esque

"*an audience too? this just keeps getting better and better!"* Dante stood in the middle of the arena and threw up a finger high into the air. "*Dante! Has! Arrived!* which was greeted by sneers by all the locals and pirates

"You got balls kid. I'm gonna carve them up and send em back to your mother." A huge man with a ball and chain said looming over Dante

"*Mother? Yo momma so ugly she made an onion cry. Yo momma so ugly the psychiatrist makes her lie facedown. Yo momma so ugly that your father takes her to work with him so that he doesn't have to kiss her goodbye.* 

The crowd laughed and the burly idiot got angry. "I'M GONNA TEAR YOUR FACE OFF!" He swung wildly at Dante, the huge spiked ball coming in from the right towards Dante'd face. Dante quickly drew Rebellion from his back and used the hilt to hit the ball back towards the man's head. The burly man's reflex kicked in, he dropped the weapon and covered his head with his arms.

Dante looked at him open mouthed. "*dude, not cool."* The big man picked up his weapon and looked at it, *Don't buy things you don't know how to use!*. This was common though. Folk would see a big shiny weapon and buy it and so most of Dante's day was used up teaching this lesson over and over again. He didn't mind, he was getting enough money for it. Dante's swordd was speared into the ground and he was lying down casually in the middle of the arena 

"*You wanna try your weapon out too? I hope you know how to use it or else this'll be a short test.* Dante said barely looking at the man before him.

"No need to worry about that." There was a cold assured voice that said those words. Immediately Dante flipped up and grabbed his sword. The Aura around this guy was all wrong and he knew this was going to be trouble. His body was atletic, with no unneccesary bulk, his eyes pierced through Dante examining his every move and his stance was perfectly balanced, ready to strike at any moment. He carried two sai, weapons often used for disarming and swift counter attacks.

The two men looked at each other anticipating a great fight


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Days passed since Jaw sailed from Kordo Island badly injured as he now had the Yamato with him too.
A sword doesn't need to be of the hishest grade if its user is really strong.
Thats what really matters.The skills of a swordsman are enough without a good sword.But Yamato was a really special sword with a sharp blade and the blue streaks that it generates as it slices make it even more wonderfull.

Jaw opened his eyes as he could see the sky over him.It was a good, shiny and warm day.
Jaw was sleeping for 2 days as he now was feeling better.As he stood up a little and looked around from his boat he could see only the ocean and nothing else.

But the Grand Line was not too far now as he was heading there without stopping for nothing.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 27, 2008)

_With Shin_

When the nobelman said that a feast would be in order and that the celebration should behin Shin simply threw the remains of the lobster fishman near the noble and said.
"Could you make sure your cooks cook this up for me and I would apreciate it if someone would wake me up when the food is ready."And with that the samurai laid down on the ground and soon fell to sleep/pass out.

Since OC and Annie were already taking care of Tatsu, Alph decided to take care of Swordsman that took him into this amazing crew, afterall Alph was gratefull for this since the crew's talent and determination gave Alph a 8% chance to achieve his deam, though it might seem like a percentage considering the difficult goal he had to achieve and how much luck and strength would be needed to even get that far he would have atleast 2 as much chance with this crew then with most other rookie crews.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 27, 2008)

Annie nudges Rek in the shoulder, "Hey fella that crazy Fishman destroyed our ships mast so I was wondering if you could repair it for us with your powers," and she coughs, "Also some a nice new snipers deck at the top of the mast would be nice..." she mutters. 

Rek laughs, "You haven't changed one bit. I'm in good mood why not..." he responds. 

Annie smiles and pretends to kiss him on the cheek but then smacks him, "That's for all the pillow talk," she says with a smirk and winks at him. Behind Rek, Jun claps her hands, "That's the spirit! But I prefer this method..." and she kicks Rek in the groin. 

He drops to his knees and looks up at Jun, "On second thought its good that you two stay away from each other. It will be better for my health."  he replies. Annie laughs and walks away, "Some people never change..." she mutters. As she strides away she turns to Alph, "I'm gonna go back to the ship and clean up fella, I must look terrible."

"You do look terrible," responds Alph, totally oblivious that it was a rhetorical question. "You were supposed to say naw Annie you look great you're a really hot momma."

"But you're not a mother and your core body temperature is a normal 98.6 degrees fahrenheit," replies Alph. Annie shakes her head and laughs, "Forget about it," and she walks into the forest, back towards the coast. Annie thinks about the past days events and not only that but everything that has happened to her since she first encountered this motley crew. "I think I can work with these guys," she says to herself feeling happy for the first time in a while.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 27, 2008)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

The crew makes their way into town, all very well dressed, and they spot a pub.
Rex: Land hooooo!
Belle: That's just a bar?Rex: Exactly missy, what else cud be worth shoutin bout'.

They enter the bar and take a seat at a large circular table. 
Rex: Oi oi! Can we get sum service ova here?
A woman walks over.
Woman: What can I get you fine folks?
Rex: Well...

A few minutes later, Rex is sitting with a giant barrel sized mug marked "Booze" next to him.
Rex: Ah, this is the life.
*All: Don't we get anything!*


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The people were happy now as everyone was celebrating the victory.
Some hours later the tired Led  was eating whole tables with food.
Nobody could believe it that the young boy just defeated Shikon and free them all in one day.

After his meal, the people of the island gave to Led and the crew all Shikon's treasures as a present for their services.

The key of becoming a famous revolutionery is to have a really high bounty too and now Shikon's defeat could help him get a good bounty.

And Led now is in his way of becoming the greatest Revolutionery in the world.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 27, 2008)

It's late and the party is still going hard, Annie is in an unusually jovial mood and has drunk more alcohol then eaten food. "I'm gonna get some shut eye," she says. Annie passes by Shin on her way to the Infinite Injustice and out of the blue she walks up to him and hugs him, "You're not half as stupid as you seem," she mutters and she stumbles away towards the docks. 

She enters the forest path that leads to the docks and chuckles to herself. _Maybe I don't have to run anymore_ she thinks, _maybe I can finally rely on other people to help me...._

"It's quite a party out there isn't it?" asks a familiar voice. As drunk as Annie is her blood freezes over when she hears that voice. A voice that petrifies her so much that she sobers up instantly. 

"Don't even think of calling for help or reaching for your piece because you and I both know where that road lies," responds the voice. Annie turns around and stares at the man in the black suit and trenchcoat. He leans back casually against a tree with a steaming cup of coffee in his hand. "I helped myself to a cup at your crew's little victory party. I hope that you don't mind..." he says and he takes a sip. 

"You were there the whole time?" Annie asks, petrified. The man nods, "Uh huh, people seem to just glance over me when I want them to.....but I didn't come here for victory celebrations or even coffee."

Annie starts shaking and she wants nothing more then to run, "You can't make me go back..." she replies. 

He looks at her with a surprised face, "Who said that we wanted you back?" he asks. Suddenly the man focuses his ice blue eyes on Annie and a rush of spirit seems to hit her full force. Annie feels the incredible strain of the man's spirit and she falls to her knees. She shakes violently trying to release herself from his invisible grip but no amount of musclepower can help her. She can't even scream for help but she wouldn't even if she could. No one on this island or in this whole Blue she suspects can help her now. 

The man lays his cup of coffee on the ground and walks casually towards Annie and picks her up over his shoulder. "We have to talk young lady..." he says and the man walks into the forest towards his boat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 27, 2008)

_At the feast on Bliss Island._

Everyone was enjoying themselves as their was music, loads of delicious food and perhaps even more booze to get hammered on.
Shin was right in the middle of it, with his crew but wasn't that involved in the conversation since he was busy stuffing himself like a thanksgiving turkey.
The boy who had little and simple interests loved to eat and that was also probably the only thing he would spend money on.

He had taken a little of everything, mostly because he had never seen most of the wide range of foods that was displayed but also because the difference between the food you would get in a restaurant and the food that was prepared by the chefs of that noble could not be compared to each other, that of the noble's personal staff was in a league of it's own.

Those that wanted it, few since some were disgusted by the idea of eating a fishman, had recieved a little of his spoils of war but most of Crayphish had been in Shin's stomach now, quite a feat since the boy was barely half the length and width of the fishman.

When he was finally full, wich didn't take that long as would expect, he was one of the first done with eating even though he ate about three times as much as anyone else the fact that he also ate about ten times as fast.
When he was just sitting around comfortably, he noticed a certain little blond haired demonchild gettin near him and prepared for the worse.

But what came next caught him totally off-guard, she hugged him and even said something was almost positive instead of the insults he was used to exchange with her.
The unfamiliarity he had with the situation made him uncomfortable to the point that his face turn a deep shade of red.
"T-thanks.....I guess."He stammed while he attempted to pull down his hood even further and then lit up a cigarette to create a small smokescreen, all of a sudden he felt very aware of people staring at him, undoubtly laughing at his expense.

_On the Infinite Injustice_

Alph had been quite damaged, and though the party sounded like a nice even he had better things to do and there was little to do for him there since eating, drinking and such is an impossibility for him.
So he had been working on repairing himself and then when he was finally done he went in his inactive mode, allowing a faster recharge of his powercore.

The events happening above deck went unnoticed by him, though if he had been activated he might've heard the sounds of the two voices above deck but things like Haki weren't felt by the android, though he could be damaged by Haki infused attacks ofcourse but because of him being a machine he couldn't feel nor generate the spiritual energy.

_On the feast once again_

A while after that emberassing moment for Shin, the boy felt a chill run across his spine, that strong g instinct of his screaming at him that something was terribly wrong.
If only it was accurate enough to point out the origin of the danger, then he might've been able to help Annie but sadly all Shin was able to sit there, knowing that something bad was going on but not knowing what or where it was.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2008)

"your name kid" the man's voice was deep and hoarse, he held his sai loosely. Dante smiled raised a hand, clicked his fingers which was followed by "Dante! Dante! Dante!" he clicked his fingers again and 200 people fell into silence. 

"Dante huh? what a retarded name. My name is..."

*"IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS!"* Dante bellowed sending the crowd cheering and applauding. He had only been doing this for a few hours but already he had a following and a routine. The skinny manager meanwhile, rubbed his hands in delight; he had sold more drinks now than he had all month.

The man gripped his sai tightly, sneered and then disappeared from sight. Dante could barely follow his movements as his opponent moved at such speeds it was difficult to see more than a blur. Dante closed his eyes, drew his sword and blocked a sai strike to his middrift. He lifted Rebellion sharply preventing the sais to get a good purchase. 

(will finish this tomorrow - am sleepy)


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 27, 2008)

While everyone laughed at Shin for his predicament, Rek saw something otherwise. "He's here." He mutters, before going to the forest for a quick stroll. As Rek walked alone in the woods, he began to think deeply. "Annie...please be alright..." He mutters as he stares at the moonlit night. "I wonder...could grandfather be the one who sent him?I have to ask father of this immediately. " He muttered as he continued to stroll in the night.

23 Years ago, Marieoja

A tall, lanky professor with pink hair walks alone in the large halls of Marine HQ, cursing as he passed by marine after marine. "Vegapunk this, Vegapunk that! When will I get my time to shine!?" He screamed. "How dare they put down my project for stupid seastone reasearch! Graah, the admirals have no idea of true genius!" The professsor was suddenly grabbed from behind by a large man in a silver suit. "W-who are you!?" He asks. "A shame they did not approve your project, professor." An old man in nobles clothes walked towards the immobilized professor. "However, I am quite interested in your proposal. If I acquire the funding you need, will you be willing to partake in your little scinece project?" He asked the professor. "V-very well, milord." The large man put the professor down. "Bring to me the details of this project of yours in my mansion. We shall discuss what needs to be done there." The old man and his valet walked away from the professor. "T-thank you...Lord Du Mortis." The professor whispers as adrenalin begins to pump through his blood.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 27, 2008)

OC gulped down a glass of water before looking at the rest of the feast.  "No meat?" There was only fish.  As far as the eye could see, piles and piles of massive fish.  OC unceremoniously got up and slipped towards the *Infinite Injustice.*  He got on deck and saw Alph repairing himself.  "It'sh a bit hard being part robot, ishn't it," OC mumbled. "'Coursh, I have it easier then you." "Too much alcohol... wait.  I didn't have any alco..."  Everything went black.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 27, 2008)

The man throws Annie unceremoniously onto his boat and climbs aboard, he turns his back to the girl casually even though she still has both her guns holstered to her hips. They both know that she won't dare attack him. 

The man takes out a chair and sits down on it. He looks at Annie and grins, "You look so much like your mother..." he replies. "I could fix us up some coffee if you want?" he asks. 

"Fuck you..." mutters Annie. 

"Ouch that hurts Annie it really does. Now is that any way to speak to your father?" he replies. 
_
17 years ago in the West Blue..._
We focus on a quaint hospital room. Sarah holds her newborn baby girl in her arms. She looks down at the tiny little life that she has helped bring into the world and smiles, "I think that I'll name her after my mother, Annie," she says. 

A man puts his arms around Sarah's shoulders and chuckles as he looks at the newborn, "Annie sounds like a beautiful name..." he responds, "I'm gonna grab a cup of coffee, want some?" she asks. 

"Tea for me, thanks Jack," she responds

Jack walks out of the room, towards the end of a hallway where he takes a mini mini den den mushi out of his pocket. He dials out and waits for a response. 

"Report," says a voice.

"So far so good," responds Jack. 

"Continue as planned," says the voice and it cuts off.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 27, 2008)

-In the Bar-

Bolt had just left the table to grab drinks for everyone else as they watched Rex chug down an entire barrel. 
Rex: "Ahh~ thats better.  Me head is feeling a lot better now."
Belle: "IT DOESN'T WORK THAT WAY!"
James: "Where the hell is our drinks Bolt!"

At the bar, Bolt wastalking to the female bartender and then quickly turned to James.
Bolt: "JUST SHUT UP AND WAIT!"
He turned back to the bartender.
Bolt: "So, how bout we meet up sometime after this?"
A tray of drinks are placed on in front of him.
Woman: "That'll be 3000 Belli."
Bolt: "Fine...."
He picked up the tray and began walking back to the table.  At that moment, the front doors swung open.

An old man covered in blood stumples in.
Old man: "H-help...."
He makes his way to the Little Tree Pirates and falls over.  Jason quickly gets up to hold up the old man.
Jason: "Are you OK!?  BELLE!"
Belle quickly got up and began administerating first aid.
Belle: "Come on, come on..."
The doors then blew open, sending them flying off the hinges.  A large man standing at about 7 feet walked in.  He had shaved blond hair and a scar on his left eye.  He had a huge muscular build and wore a tight black jumpsuit.  He then started walking towards the old man.
Man: "Give me the map."
A waiter in the bar ran up to the large man.
Waiter: "OI!  YOU CAN'T JUST BARGE IN HERE AND-"
With a swing of his arm, the man was sent flying.  Sercurity shortly arrived and tried to stop the man.
Security: "Excuse me, but you'll have to leave."
Man: "This is official government business."
The man shows a badge from the Marines.
Man: "That man over there has something we need."
Security: "S-sorry sir.  We didn't realize."
The man continued walking over towards the Little Tree Pirates.  Rex and James got ready to fight whilst the others were trying to help the old man.  As the large man stepped forward, he bumped into somebody, causing them to drop a tray of drinks.

Bolt: "..."
Bolt then quickly turns around in a fit of rage.
Bolt: "HEY ASSHOLE!  DO YOU EVEN REALIZE HOW EXPENSIVE DRINKS ARE HERE!?"
With another swing of his arm, he sends Bolt flying into the wall.  James and Rex then jumped forward.
James: "THATS IT!"
Rex: "TAKE THIS!"
Numerous tables and chairs then went flying towards the two, trapping them.

Another man stood in the doorway.  He had a much more normal build and had brown hair tied up in a ponytail.  He wore a long black raincoat and had sunglasses as well.
Man 2: "Just hurry up Mav.  We haven't got all day."
The large man nodded and quickly grabbed the old man.
Mav: "Give it to me."
Jason: "LET HIM GO!"
The old man wheezed as blood trickled down his mouth.
Mav: "One more move, and I crush him."
Jason just stood there, gritting his teeth.  Mav then put his hand in the old man's pocket and took out a piece of paper.
Mav: "Is this it?"
The old man continued breathing heavily and didn't say a word.  Mav then dropped him and began to walk forward.
Jason: "You think I'm going to let you get away with this!"
He took out his sword and charged forward, but then Bolt appeared and stopped him.

Bolt: "No.  This asshole is mine."
He took out his sai and charged forward swinging his sai. Mav took out a large spiked club and and parried most of his advances, only receiving minor cuts here and there. 
Bolt: "Thats it!  SAKURA STORM!"
He then all of a sudden appeared behind Mav.
Bolt: "Heh, gotcha."
He turned around as was shocked.  Mav's skin had turned gray.  Mav then looked at Bolt.  His nose was gone and replaced with a horn and was charging straight at Bolt on all fours.
Mav: "RHINO POINT!"
Bolt: "!?"
The horn impaled Bolt's torso like a knife to butter.
Belle: "CHRIS!"
Mav swings his head and tosses Bolt aside and transforms back into his human self.  He walks over to the man in the doorway.
Mav: "I got the map."
Man 2: "Took you long enough.  Lets go."
And in an instant, they vanished.

The tables and chairs trapping James and Rex fell over and they, along with Belle, rushed over to Bolt.  James and Eve remained with the old man.
Old man: "Take...it..."
He reached into his pocket and took out a piece of paper.
Jason: "Don't talk.  Save your energy."
The old man grabs Jason's hand and places the piece of paper in there.
Old man: "Find it.... before they do...."
Eve: "Hold on old man.  You'll make it."
Old man: "No... I won't..." he smiles.  "But thank you...."
His neck goes limp and his body is motionless.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 27, 2008)

Father and daughter stare at each other silently for several minutes. Jack sighs and hikes up his suit sleeve revealing a mini den den mushi attached to his wrist, "Have you taken care of the clone?" he asks. 

"He's knocked out and we're moving in with a sweeper team to pick him up. Though he has company with him."

"Good report back to me if there's trouble and I'll be there in a flash to back you up. Unless its an absolute emergency, I'd prefer you not interrupt me," Jack replies. 

"Understood sir," responds the voice, cutting off. 

Jack looks at his daughter and shakes his head, "Just what am I gonna do with you huh?" he asks her.

_Back at the Infinite Injustice..._
A squad of 6 men in black jumpsuits and guns, creep silently up onto the rear deck of the ship. The man in the lead signals at his quad and he throws a flash bang grenade at Alph, meanwhile the others charge in to get at an unconscious OC.

The grenade explodes sending a plume of light that overloads Alph's eyes momentarily. The lead soldier dropkicks the android in the chest and Alph falls over the railing, where nothing but water awaits below. 

Meanwhile the rest of the attack squad grab up OC and put him in restraints that look oddly mechanical. Within a minute they all leap off the ship and speed into the darkness like wraiths. 

With his feet dangling just inches from the water, Alph hangs from the hull, a knife extending from his wrist is stabbed deeply into the wooden frame.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2008)

Again the man disappeared from Dantes sight. One thing was for sure, he was faster than him, so much so that Dante could not go on the offensive. He only needed one opportunity as he felt sure he was a lot more powerful than him. This was proving more difficult to put into practise. He spun to block another sai strike to his back, but he could not completely block it and the metal slashed at his side, causing some blood to trickle down. 

Dante was relieved, as it had not torn his coat. He hated stitching.

"Ahaha! your skill with the sword is exceptional, but I shall disarm you and plunge this into your heart; your lesson for showing me no respect!"

"_This guy talks too much_", Dante thought. He knew what to do now.

Emboldened by drawing of first blood, Dante's opponent disappeared again and moved quickly from side to side. This time was different though. Dante lunged forward with huge acceleration, aiming for roughly where his opponent would be. He didn't need a clean strike.

He felt his sword leaving his hand as his opponent successfully disarmed him. The sword was flung into the air and both men executed their final blow, the difference being one knew exactly where the other would strike. Dante deftly avoided the Sai strike to his heart and landed a powerful left hook to his opponents ribs, then a straight right to his face, breaking his ribs and cheekbone respectively. His opponent, fell to one knee and hunched over, Dante stepped on his shoulder and propelled himself to the sky. He caught his sword and bore down on his opponent with the intention of decapitating him.

Dante's eyes were glazed over again and he was lost in the battle, feeling the pure rage consuming him. He shouted as he descended, slashing the huge blade towards his neck. Then the amulet began to glow and Dante's eyes cleared. He quickly turned his sword and hit his opponent gently on the back of his head. He fell to the ground unconscious.

Dante sighed and looked at his amulet. His sensei was right, his style was indeed powerful but dangerous. The build up of chi was so great that it would overwhelm his emotions and build up more and more power. The amulet was invaluable.

The crowd cheered in delight but then it turned to silence as a group of 12 men descended in the arena. They waited in the middle as Dante ran a lap of honour blowing kisses at the multitude of young women in the crowd.

Dante casually walked away to the exit, leaving the men waiting. Dante was suddenly surrounded by a ring of arrows that one of the crew had fired. It was a perfect circle.

"You really got balls kid," A man who looked like the captain said "you don't seem like the type to live here. Where you headed?"

"*Dunno. Anywhere really.*" Dante spun and faced the man speaking to him. He also had white hair but oddly carried a wooden sword. He had a sleepy expression on his face and was casually picking his nose. Dante kinda liked him

"Well, you're welcome to join us. We are the Justice League!"

"I thought we were the X-men." a short girl with red hair said

"No! Akatsuki! We are Akatsuki! I want a cloak." a man with an eye patch said.

It was a noisy bunch but it seemed fun so he would join them at least for now.

*Fine. so, what you doing now Captain?* Dante asked stretching

"Grabbing some weapons, drinking, eating, taking this island down then leaving." the captain said

"*Cool. Let's do it*" Dante didn't know why, he didn't care. This guy was the Captain, he would follow orders until it suited him not to. The group went off to towards the heart of the city, but not before Dante got handsomely rewarded for his eforts for the day


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 28, 2008)

Led heads to find Annie.
He seeks her down of the tables, behind the ruins even in the food.
"Where is she??" He whispers as he knocks his head.

After someminutes he can't see her nowhere.Led walks towards Shin and knocks him at his back
"Hey , I think that Annie vanished with an awesome Magic Trick!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 28, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

It a bit longer then you would expect from the androids with the far reaching arms but without his visual perciption it was rather difficult to get safely back on the shop, the safety part was important since one wrong move would be fatal as he was hanging above the seawater.

Never did he know why, but he shared that weakness with DF users even though he was an android and not DF user but he suspected his powercore was infused with a DF, only that could explain it's advanced technology.

*Meanwhile with Shin*

The boy was still enjoying the feast, having found the room to snack on some little more food before he would go to sleep but Led tapping on his back obviously caught his attention.
He listened to his fellow crew member's words and frowned, before rolling his eyes.
"Dammit, I think you need to lay off the booze Led."He never liked people wasted on booze, but then again Shin never felt the need to drink alcohol.
"There's no such thing as magic so just sit down and try to sober up."He didn't realise that Led had been looking for Annie, and instead just though he was seeing things.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 28, 2008)

"Oh...fine crew friend but don't say that I didn't tell you nothing..."
The boy turned around and run towards the dance show where the most beautifull girls of the Island were dancing for them and.....FOR FREE.
"Yay!!" Led yelled when he saw the girls.

"Damn it!! I want you all!!" Led yelled one more time as everyone else looked at him.
"Whh...what happened..hihi" 
And suddenly felt down like dead.
Everyone run to see if he is ok but they realised soon enough that he was just sleeping.
He fell asleep in seconds.Afterall he just fought with the powerfull fishman.He deserves to sleep and relax
In the fight he overcame his limits andused new techniques risking his life.
In the future his new tchniques will be named and Led will still have to be upgrading his fighting skills and overcoming his own limits day by day to achieve his impossible dream.



*
Dark Justice.......*

Colt just ended a conversation with Den Den Mushi.It was a call from the marine HQ.
*"Finally!!!"* Colt run out of his cabin as he headed to the deck.
The young man with the silver short spiked hair was really happy.
*"I am a Commander!!" *he yelled as everyone in the deck heard him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2008)

Rek walks calmly back to the celebration. Everyone was still enjoying themselves. "Perhaps I shall go see my dear Annie." The world noble searched high and low for the marksman, but could not find her. "Maybe she's on her ship." He concludes, and heads towards the Inifinite Injustice.

"Some more red wine, if you may." Matyr ordered a servant, who immiediately poured the drink into Matyr's cup. "So relaxing..." He says as he reclines on a couch provided for him. He spots Cass, walking out of the party. Hours ago she had panicked when she saw a fishman die before her eyes. No doubt it was her first time seeing bloodshed. "Better go check on her." He thought as he walked towards Cass, who was returning to the Windy Dirge.

Out of all of Rek's crew, only Jun stayed in the party. Ruru was busy in the Windy Dirge kitchen, preparing the meals as Annie's crew devoured the meals like animals. "Perhaps I should start retraining." She mutters as she sips her tea. "Then again, there are precious few moments when we have times of peace like this."

"Annie, Annie!" Rek yells as he arrives at the Infinite Injustice. "My, my, has she fallen asleep?" He thought. A lewd and hilarious idea struck Rek. "Perhaps I shall let her wake in the morn with moi tucking her in my arms?" Rek snickered as he imagined the expression on Annie's face when she wakes up. Annie would probably kill him, and if she failed then Jun will take her turn, but to Rek, it would be worth seeing her completely mortified face.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 28, 2008)

Fluck C. Zvergher grumbled. He was very close to the place of chaotic potential now, it was true. That was the good side. The bad side was, he had been travelling for ages and he was sick of drinking rainwater collected in barrels and fish. Well, he seemed to have more control over his powers now, he realized, but he wasn't sure if that really counted as a good side. Not to mention the fact that while sailing all by his lonesome, he seemed to have managed to acquire a bounty. 200,000 beri wasn't too much, but still...He had enough people chasing him WITHOUT a bounty, nevermind WITH a bounty.

As he drew closer to the desired location, he realised that it was an island, and that there was already a brigantine-style ship there...the devil within was clear enough; the ship was where he had to go, for now at least. Well, even without the devil he would have went to that island anyway. For, the smell of food was happily wafting to his nose, and this effect was enhanced by the fact that he had taken nothing but fish.

Drawing even closer, he saw that the inhabitants were partying, apparently in some sort of celebration. The ship anchored close-by had a pirate flag on it, perhaps indicating that this island was pirate territory. A successful raid, perhaps? Fluck shrugged, mostly to himself. That was not his concern. He had a job to do here and even if he did not know what it was, he was going to get it done or he would be bothered forever. This was a big event.

His modest boat drifted slowly onto the shore, causing ripples in the waves, and he then stepped off it lightly, his cloak swishing a little in the wind. The ship, the ship, the ship. Only one thing to do now. Sighing resignedly, Fluck started a slow walk towards the Infinite Injustice, dreading every step as his sense of foreboding grew.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 28, 2008)

-With the Nonki Crew-

Paegun, Sooyoung, Eric, Joseph, Gun Marine, and Hammer Marine rowed back to their ship.

Paegun and Joseph looked at Sooyoung when they got back to the ship, "I had fun."

Joseph laughed, "Me too."

Sooyoung slapped the two across the side of their heads, "It was a waste of time."

Eric facepalmed, "We didn't even catch anybody?" (OOCid they?)

A voice came on over the speakers, "Ensign Collaart, there's a bird here to see you."

Paegun rubbed his chin, "Ah, yes excellent, quite."

Joseph and Eric's eyes widened, *"Did he just say a bird?!"*

A pelican with a backpack strapped to it walked up to Paegun, "Thank you Mr. Pelican."

Paegun took off the backpack from the bird and pulled out a chest and a key.

Sooyoung walked over, "What do you think's in there?"

Paegun shrugged, "The fuck I know?"

Paegun proceeded to put the key into the hole suddenly there was an outburst from Joseph, "Giggity."

Sooyoung slapped Joseph across the head and Paegun opened up the chest after turning the key.  He pulled out two pieces of paper and an Eternal Log Pose, "Let's see now."

Everyone was looking over Paegun's shoulders, "A map and a letter?"

Paegun started reading the letter out loud, "Dear Son,

I'm a pirate, Arrgh.  I leave you this message telling you that there's something waiting for you on an island close to the Grand Line.  It's a sword, and it's just one of seven.  One of the swords is on the island belonging to a Master Swordsman.  I've made reservations so that you will receive the last one, seeing as how the other swords were given out.  You will receive the last one.  I have also left an Eternal Pose to the island, and a map just in case.  Give the two items to Sooyoung, seeing as how you're a dumbass of a son, haha.  Receive the sword, as it was made for you in mind.  It's protected by some of the other sword recipients.  Be prepared to fight.

From,

Your Daddy."

Sooyoung looked at her sword, "Hmm....who knew?"

Eric and Joseph looked at Paegun, "Your Dad was a pirate?"

"Your brother's a pirate.  I can't believe my father called me a dumbass.  Oh well, there's a sword out there waiting for me.  We should go.  It'll be a good stop before we approach the Grand Line."

A voice came on over the speaker, "Let's go, we were gonna head over to the Grand Line anyway."

Paegun and Joseph jumped up, *"Hells Yeah!!"*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 28, 2008)

_With Shin_

The swordsman had left the party to go for a walk, as he was enjoying a cigarette likes his epithet implied he could not shake that stir in his gut that told him something was wrong, for a moment he believed the source was moving away but not much later he felt a new but an equally disturbing threat.
If only his instinct would tell him what it was that it was warning for but, but besides that feeling he knew nothing, for all he knew it could as well be a new threat or that Fire!-assasin again, as he had started naming Flaming attachan.
Still the samurai was unaware of the true name and intentions of the photographer.

He decided to head for the ship, to see if things were alright there.
He made sure to keep his hand on his sword, that feeling of imminent danger would not let him go and for that reason he was instantly cautious of an unfamiliar man that crossed his path.
The man seemed to be on his way to the ship as well, though he was unsure of it, his instinct might've been telling him that this guy was planning to steal or damage the boat.

"what are you doing here?"He asked, his hand still resting on the handle of his Divine Dawn, it wasn't hard to realise this man wasn't from around here.
His clothing told Shin that he hadn't been a slave or that he was a marine left behind.

Though before Shin could get an answer his android companion arrived, he almost flew by him since the android was in such a hurry.
"Shin, we've been attacked by unknown assailants, they took OC and I believe Annie was taken as well......One my way here I found a suspicious coffee cup on the ground but what was odd was that Annie's footprints suddenly stop and that what I presume is a man took her with her."He knew with who he was dealing with so he left the technical terms out, so no why and how he knew those things.

For example by the footprints alone he could conclude that Annie was taken, the two sets that stood out where those that belonged to Annie and that of what would probably be a tall man, the footprints of the man became deeper when they were very close to the point where those of Annie dissapeared.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2008)

Rek's plan was simple; while Annie was asleep, he'd take off his robe and slide slowly into the bed. She wouldn't notice anyway, Annie was a hard sleeper. Then, when she wakes up in the morning, he'd say something witty, watch Annie lose her temper, and run off before she gets to her pistols. His plan would have been a success, had Annie not been taken. 

Rek saw the swordsman run up to the Infinite Injustice as he was about to board it. He saw one of Annie's crewmates fly onto the ship and began to converse with the swordsman. Rek eavesdropped, but all he heard was 'coffee cup' and 'Annie'. It didn't take him long to connect the two. "Pardon me." Rek walked up to the two. "Did you say coffee cup?" Annie's robotic crewmate nodded. Rek's face lost all semblance of his usual nonchalant demeanor, replaced by one that spelled danger. "He's here..."

_23 years ago, Du Mortis Mansion_

"Interesting." The old lord said as he reviewed the file papers.

"Are you pleased, milord?" The scientist from a few days ago asked. 

"You will get the funding you need, Professor...."

"Mahogany, milord."

"Well, Professor Mahogany, I am quite certain that you'd be replacing Vegapunk as the foremost scientific mind of this world soon enough." The noble and Mahogany shook hands before the thin scientist left. "I d'un trust dat man, father. He luks like da kind of man who'd stab you in the back while yer makin haggis." A tall, muscular noble said to the old noble as he entered the room from a back door. "Relax, Bartle my boy. I don't need to trust him, he just has to get the job done." The old noble eyes his son before adding more to his words. "And son?" Bartle raises an eyebrow. "Ya, dad?"He asks. "Take the kilt off, you look like an imbecile."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2008)

Dante casually walked within the group of 13. It was a strange bunch and he hadn't got all their names yet. He knew The Captain Sakata Gintoki, the silver haired samurai who was an idiot; then Kagura the red haired miniture powerhouse who was an idiot; Hijikata who was also a samurai and also an idiot; Sougo a maniac with a bazooka in other words an idiot; Shinpachi who was a crazy inventor- an intelligent idiot; A huge dog called Sadaharu (who was probably an idiot) who was carrying the ninja cook, Zenzo, a man with bad piles - yes an idiot; finally was Sa-chan also a ninja but also a navigator who was blind without glasses making her an idiot. Now Dante - who acknowledged himself as an idiot for joining a bunch of idiots. The word idiot now had lost all meaning.

Though they had the combined intelligence of a donkey with a learning problem, their goal was simple; to stop the killing of innocents. They had seen their homes and loved ones destroyed by Marines and Pirates alike and had vowed never to kill. They would step in and evacuate homes and buildings, rescue those in need and try to end conflict. However, this did not mean they were adverse to other means of self styled justice; people have been blinded and maimed if they were beyond redemption. Their goal just now was to stop one of the biggest producers of weapons in the world by destroying the factory that produced cannons, swords, guns, gunpowder and other instruments of death. They would as well destroy all the devil fruits and users they could. Such people roamed the island. 

Though they were idiots, they were immensely powerful with intrguing styles and weapons. This bunch of people were just the sort Dante was looking for. They had got to each other now over a meal and drinks and now, as night fell, they stood outside the massive factory and were told by Gintoki what their objectives were - all were serious and somber; a stark contrast to their behaviour in the restaurant where they were thrown out after a Hijikata was went flying through the window by Kagura for saying girl characters in anime were nothing more than eye candy and so it should be in reality. 

They put all that behind them and spread out into their positions, readying themselves for the assault


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jaw opened his eyes once again as he woke up from his deep sleep. He could feel his wounds but he was not suffering anymore.
As he stood up a bit he could see the port of an island that was forward.

So, some time later he docked his boat as he had his swords with him and jumped on the land.
He was at an unkown island somewhere at the Grand Line.
He was walking towards the town as his left hand was resting up his 2 swords.
The blademaster was now ready for new challenges.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2008)

"You killed mom you asshole!" exclaims Annie. She sits with her arms folded and glares at her father. 

Jack sighs and rubs his forehead as if he has a headache, he had forgotten how difficult Annie could be. _Goddamn kids_, he thinks. "I didn't kill your mom, Annie, how many times do I have to tell you that..."

"Go to to hell!" she responds. Jack shakes his head and gets to his feet and leans against the railing, "You have no clue what happened back then so don't judge me so harshly. I did everything within my power to save that woman..." and he frowns slightly as if remembering a painful memory, "Have I been a terrible father and husband? Yeah but I swear I only had good intentions."

He tries to switch the subject, "You know I saw your brother in Water 7 about a month back..." he says. 

Annie eyes widen in shock but then she glares at her father again, "You screwed up his life too you bastard!" Jack sighs again, "Fine no more family talk then. Lets get down to brass tax," he becomes very serious, "You've fucked up big time young lady..." and he tosses her a rolled up bounty poster. She catches it and opens up the poster and does a double take, "Holy crap, they gave me a bounty!" but then Annie frowns, "Huh only 90,000? Well that sucks..." 

The man snatches the poster out of her hand and rips it in half, "You need to stop drawing attention to yourself. The company doesn't know about it yet because I've covered it up but if you keep pulling this crap and getting bigger bounties then I won't be able to protect you anymore."

Annie laughs mockingly at her father, "When have you ever protected me You son of a bitch?" *SLAP! *The man's hand leaves a red imprint across Annie's cheek, "Don't talk to me like that. I know I'm no saint but I don't deserve that either." He leans his face in front of Annie's and narrows his eyes, "If it weren't for me you'd be dead five times over young lady."

Annie is about to spit in the man's face, which would be a bad idea, when suddenly a squad of men in black jumpsuits appear out of the forest carrying OC. Far in the distance another boat nears their location. 

Jack looks down at Annie, "We'll continue this later," he turns around and leaps over the railing onto the shore. "Is the clone secured?" he asks. The men nod. He looms over OC and chuckles, "Amazing isn't it? We have our biggest failure right there,"  he points at Annie, "And our biggest success who's become an even bigger failure right here," he looks down at OC, "That Doctor has his head up his ass," he mutters. 

"Okay I'll transport both of them in my craft. You men rendezvous back at the checkpoint in the stealth boat and I will follow shortly," he points at the approaching boat. The squad leader looks at Jack curiously, "But sir we were ordered to transport the subjects not you." 

Jack gives the man one look of seriousness and the soldier shuts up, "That's what I thought..." he replies.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 28, 2008)

"Look at the little squealer go!" Johnny said, laughing with some other men at a bar. They were watching a teenaged boy run around in the bar, with a barrel over his head. He was running out the bar, because he was scared of the men. He had tried to squeal on Johnny for being a pirate to a Marine, so they threw a barrel over his head before he could et out of the bar and to the Marine.

Johnny was drunk, and a man came up from behind him and smashed a beer bottle on his head. Johnny turned around, and punched the man, and the man fell down to the ground. Other drunk men started to fight, until the whole bar broke into mahem. The man Johnny ounched got back up, and tried hit Johnny. Johnny grabbed his fist in mid air, and ounched him in the face with his other hand. The man was knocked out, and then Johnny took his hat.

At that moment, a marine walked in, and Johnny spotted him before he could spot Johnny. But it was to late for Johnny to react, because the marine saw him before he could leave the bar. The marine drew his sword, and ran towards Johnny. Johnny drew his Katana, and right when the marine got to him, the marine swung his sword. Johnny blocked the blow, and swung his sword at the mariner's kneck, but he blocked it, and swung, and the battle went on.

Finally, when the marine was distracted, Johnny sliced at his kneck, and slit his throat as soon as he made contact. The man started grabbing towards his throat, and slowly, but surely, he bleed to death. Johnny left the bar before information of his presence could reach other mariners, he put the man who's hat he stole on his head, and tilted it down to where people couldn't see his face. There were several people who stopped and asked him why he was in such a rush, but he ignored them and walked on. He wasn't really scared, but he just couldn't have another bounty on his head.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 28, 2008)

With Tatsu-

He lies in a bed on the Infinite Injustice, completely motionless and without any energy. After going through such an ordeal, he will be out for quite a while.

With the Little Tree Pirates-

James rushes through the door and looks around, but the men are gone.
James: Shit!
He goes back inside and sees the injured Bolt and the injured Old man being treated by Belle, and the others circling around them and he joins them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 28, 2008)

_Bliss Island near the Infinite Injustice_

Alph's words and Rek's questions made Shin forget about this unknown guy that had been heading towards his ship.
"So you're saying OC and Annie got kidnapped?"Shin asked and it was quickly confirmed by a nod from Alph.
"I don't give a damn about OC but Annie is my only female subordinate, and I'll be damned if I let some guy take my only henchwoman."They would have to set sail rightaway but for that Rek was needed and the crew had to get back to the ship.

"Alph, get everyone back to the ship."Though their numbers were greatly depleted after losing two official crew members and not to forgot the many crew men formerly belonging to the Marrow pirates.
"Lord Rek, I need a favor."Though he wasn't the person to call someone by  title like that, right now he needed to be on good terms with this particular nobleman, he had heard Annie say something about him fixing the ship.......Either his shipwrights were very good or his he had a very handy DF.

"I got the impression that you would be able to fix our mast, If you could do that for me, I will give you my word that I will pay you back."He had little to offer the nobleman besides his word, but to Shin who had no interest in money it was worth even more then One Piece itself.

Though the mast wasn't his biggest problem, Shin was still injured from his fight with the fishman earlier, with only 5 members they were going to need all the rest and help they could get.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2008)

From his boat, Jack watches the attack squad board a sleek black vessel that has a strange mechanical engine at the back but it makes no noise and is selfpropeled. 

"Hold on one second..." says Jack. The squad looks at him strangely, "What is it sir?" asks the squad leader. 

Jack searches his suit pockets with a confused look, "I think that I forgot something," he mutters and then he looks at his crimson steel revolvers, "Oh yes here they are..." Ten shots ring out and the entire squad and boat pilot collapse to the ground with holes in their heads. Annie even with her eyes could barely see him draw his revolver, to her it was almost invisible. He then aims at the engine of the stealth craft and fires just a single shot. 

*KABOOM!* The craft blows up in a plume of fire and debris. Annie ducks her head and looks on in shock, "Those were your guys!!" she exclaims. "Yes they were," he responds casually. 

"But y...you killed them!?!?" she stammers. Jack shakes his head, "No you killed them, at least officially anyway" and he grabs Annie's golden revolver, he looks at the weapon and smirks, "Still using these huh?" suddenly he points the gold revolver at his shoulder and fires, not even flinching. 

"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?" she shouts in horror. He spins the revolver around in his right hand and hands it back to Annie, "You shot me when my guard was down and escaped," he replies matter of factly and turns towards OC. Jack kneels down over the supersoldier and removes his restraints, then tucks in a folded piece of paper into the man's pants pocket.

"I hope you give that man whats coming to him," he mutters over OC.

Annie can't believe what she's seeing, "Why are you doing this?" she asks him, "They'll find out eventually and then kill you..." He laughs, "You're my daughter do you even have to ask me why I'm doing this?" he retorts, "I've got a lot to make up for and as for them finding about this and killing me...well I'm prepared for any outcome."

He strides over to the wheelhouse and revs up the steam engine of his boat. "Where are you taking us?" she asks her father. "I'm taking you back to your ship..." he mutters and he speeds off towards the Infinite Injustice. Within 5 minutes they approach the ship from the far side of the island. Jack turns off the engine and slips in beside the ship, "You wait here for one minute..." he says casually to Annie and he leaps in one bound to the deck of the Pirate Ship. 

Jack looks around the deck and sees Shin and Alph standing beside Rek who is repairing the mast with his Devil Fruit power. "Are you Annie's friends?" he asks of Shin and Alph.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 28, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

Rek had been kind enough to fix the mast and Alph had quickly returned with Led,Marcks and the few crewmen they had left.
But that before they could attempt to track Annie's kidnapper, that horrible feeling in his gut from earlier returned, this different yet more intense one was enough to dwarf the recent one but all these stirrings in his stomach were starting to make him feel nauseous.
He could make little sense of this instinctive sense of his when ther eonly seemed to be one source.

A moment later a man was on board, asking if Shin and Alph we're Annie's friends.
"Yes, we are."Shin would've never admitted this in Annie's presence ofcourse.
"I take you had something to do with her dissapearance."He said raising his blade against the man with the shoulder wound, he noticed that the man who had a fresh wound and seemed to be un phased by it was still in a better physical state then Shin but since he was guessing Annie had been able to get atleast one shot off on him, he might be able to take him on with a little help from Alph and Rek.

"Are you going to lead us to her rightaway or are you going to make me put some effort into forcing you."His stomach was telling him he was saying things he could not make true but in moments like these Shin didn't listen to his stomach nor his brain.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack puts his hands in his pockets and smirks at Shin's boldness, he walks slowly towards Shin until his neck is right at the Saumrai's blade point and stares coolly at the boy. 

"The girl that you're traveling with is my daughter and I would be very disappointed if anything ever happened to her. Do you understand?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2008)

Gintoki and Dante's job was simple, walk through the front gates set explosives in key area and blow up the factory. Of course that meant getting through a hoarde of security, all armed to the teeth with some of the latest weapons.

The two ninjas, Zenzo and Sa-chan, would provide distractions in the form of knocking out power generators and deploying smoke bombs.

Shinpachi monitored and coordinated their movements, Kagura, hiijikata and Sadaharu did what they did best - provide a huge distraction for the bulk of the guards. Sougo would give them long range support and finally the other members would evacuate any civilians around the area and put out any fires, tend to injured etc.

It was a well oiled machine. Gintoki turned to Dante as 100 men with a variety of weapons stood before them.

"Ready?" he asked

"*constantly*" Dante smirked. His hand was already on his sword, as he prepared a Drive. The lights suddenly went out and Dante unleashed his sword sending a shockwave through the middle of the 100. Gintoki followed the shockwave and went straight into the heart of the crowd. 

Dante laughed and started his Dance Macabre; a flurry of elegant sword strikes combined with completely unneccessary feats of athleticism. Using the flat of the sword he broke ribs and other bones, then stabbed his sword down into the ground and spun around the sword attacking in a revolving circle with his feet, disarming and shattering as he went.

Within minutes the small army had been defeated and the all lay moaning in agony. Dante and Gintoki walked through the strewn bodies with their bags of explosives as smoke and screams were seen and heard around them; the rest of the crew were doing well it seemed.

Dante holstered his sword as they walked. He needed to use his martial art to learn how to control it.

"*Captain, if I look like I'm about to kill someone throw something at my head*" Dante said. Gintoki smiled as he held a brick behind his back.

*"Set the explosives, I'll deal with him."* Dante said looking at the huge men infront of them. There were three men around 9 ft with a heavy build all dressed as if they were from ancient Rome. One had an Axe, the other a sword and the other a ball and chain.

"I'll be back in 5." Gintoki said grabbing Dante's bag and running.

"WE ARE THE TRINITY OF TERROR" they said in unison, "YOUR PRESENCE IS NOT PERMITTED, YOU SHALL BE DESTROYED!!" Dante's red coat moved gracefully as Dante extended his arm and beckoned the trio to attack.

"*Triplets huh? and big ones. Must have been one helluva child birth.*" Dante said concentrating his energy. He would see how much energy the amulet could hold. (will finish tomorrow)


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 28, 2008)

OC's eyes slowly opened.  He saw a man wearing a trench coat staring down Shin.  OC groaned slowly got up.  He felt something in his pocket.  He reached in and found a slip of paper.  He unfolded it and began to read.  "This is similar to Jackheart's letter..." 

_There is a slight hitch in the plan.  OC has discovered my actions against Everret Industries.  I managed to frame OC for terrorist acts which he did not commit, and fortunately Mr. Everret does not suspect. I have not yet been able to perfect the formula to work universally.  Thanks to research during my pirate days, I was able to perfect the technology on OC.  I trust you will make sure the World Government does not suspect anything out of the ordinary. _ 

Doctor 

"What the hell is the Doctor planning..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 28, 2008)

_Well that was unexpected, I expected to be death by now but since I'm still feeling just as shitty and painfull since I got these injuried, me being death isn't the case obviously.
I'm basing this assumptions purely on my instinct alone but I'm pretty sure this guy could've killed the three of us if he had wanted to._

"Oh I see."Shin replied as he broke the silence, the man's response had forced him to take some time to think the situation over.
"And this must be the part where you intimidate us into keeping an eye on your daughter before you allow her to return to us."He said as sheathed his blade again and attempted to return the man's cold stare with one of his own, Shin sure hoped he had his pokerface going on tonight because he was very well aware he would stand little chance in a fight with this man, injured or not.

"You coming after me will be the least of my worries if something happens to her."He said while he tried his hardest to stare the older man down, quite a hard feat to accomplish.
"Because It will be over my dead body before I allow something to happen to her."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack chuckles to himself, "Ah the recklessness of youth...I remember when I was that young and I had the rest of my future ahead of me,"  then he frowns slightly, "But now I'm a lonely middle aged man with a daughter who hates him and a son who...." he shakes his head and smirks, "I'm sorry your troubles aren't mine," he says. 

He sighs and looks over at Alph and then back at Shin, "I'm going to hold you to those bold words young man. I don't know what your dreams are but you'll need to be fifty times stronger at least to protect my daughter from the threats that are out there."

Suddenly he releases a portion of his killing intent and the deck of the ship creaks and groans as if some invisible pressure is pushing against the boat. The entire air feels heavy and stifling. He stares at Shin, "Are you really ready to deal with the menaces that lay ahead kid because here there be monsters." 

"STOP BEING A SHOWOFF!!!!" Annie yells as she climbs over the railing, she also helps up OC who is a bit wobbly on his feet. Jack chuckles and in a flash the air becomes normal again. "Get off my boat you bastard!" she exclaims at him.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 28, 2008)

OC nodded to Annie before the letter off the side of the boat.  He had already memorized it.  "Your father is one of the seven most deadly agents at Everret Industries.  You should be proud to have a father like him.  Don't resent him.  Embrace yourself for who you are.  A tool, yes, but a powerful one.  A tool that will work for the greater good, through powerful corporations such as Everret Industries.  You can return, Annie.  Become the person you were meant to be. Help me eliminate the corruption in the company, and your sins will be forgotten.  We can become the most efficient agents the world has ever seen."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 28, 2008)

Though Alph was unaware of the pressure that Annie's father was unleashing, it took Shin all of his strength to not drop to his knees.....If it wasn't for the fact that the man seemed to show only a small glimpse of his killing intent, Shin might've passed out.

"I have no choice but to deal with those monsters you speak of."Shin replied while he was straining against that heavy pressure.
"My dream is to defeat Dracule Mihawk with nothing more then my own strength and my sword to help me do it, If I can not even defeat a monster then how will I slay a god?"

It was about right then that Annie showed up and after her very unladylike behaviour the air returned to normal.
"Is that any way to talk to father Annie?, or is being mean and yelling a lot the way you show your affection because if that is the case you must be very much  in love with me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2008)

"You don't know anything about this man Shin so please mind your own business!" she exclaims forcefully.  

OC nodded to Annie before the letter off the side of the boat.  He had already memorized it.  "Your father is one of the seven most deadly agents at Everret Industries.  You should be proud to have a father like him.  Don't resent him.  Embrace yourself for who you are.  A tool, yes, but a powerful one.  A tool that will work for the greater good, through powerful corporations such as Everret Industries.  You can return, Annie.  Become the person you were meant to be. Help me eliminate the corruption in the company, and your sins will be forgotten.  We can become the most efficient agents the world has ever seen."

Annie looks at OC as if he is mad, "A tool?" she says in a mocking tone, "Are you happy with just being a weapon? Having no purpose in life but to serve another mans agenda like a puppet?"

"Because that's the life I've lead since I was nine...BECAUSE OF HIM!!!" she shouts and points at her father. She turns back to OC, "And what will you do if by some miraculous we succeed, huh? What then? Nothing, because its all empty and meaningless!!!!" she bellows at the supersoldier. 

"There's no future down that road!"

Annie feels tears start to well up but she holds them back and looks down at the floor, "Just go away...I don't ever want to see you again," she says to her father. The man sighs and bows his head. He nods at Shin and at Rek, "Lose lips sink ships milord," he says cryptically tot he world noble. As he walks away, he tries to pat Annie on her shoulder but she shrugs him off cruelly. 

He smiles bitterly in response and walks over to the railing then looks at OC, "When you're ready to make your move, I'll be there, count on it..." he mutters and he leaps down to his boat. He guns the engine and speeds off into the dark horizon of the ocean.

Annie stands with her head bowed and kicks the railing in frustration.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 28, 2008)

"Very well."Shin replied to Annie, afterall all he knew about the man was that her father was one hell of a killer.
After he watched her father leave Shin decided to leave Annie alone since she obviously wasn't in a good mood, and as beat up as he was he didn't feel like adding bullet wounds to that already long list of injuries.
"I won't bother you about this anymore Gunslinger-chan, all I have to say is."He pauses shortly before continueing.
"I promised I would take care of you so don't dissappear on me again."He couldn't say anything that would've sound better but he was glad to have her back on the ship.....Though he would take that secret with him to the grave.

"On an unrelated note, Alph!"He caught the attention of the android."What would be a good island, where we can get supplies and new crewmen to help around the ship."

"There is a good location not far from here, it used to be famous for it's shipbuilding industry but eventually it was shadowed by that of Water 7."Alph replied as he looked up the information in his hard drive.

"Sounds.....Yeah real interesting."Shin replied dryly, he could've lived without hearing that extra bit of history lesson accompying the answer to his question.
"Anyone has any better ideas?, because since I doubt we'll find much here we'll have to go to a nearby Island to get those things."


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 28, 2008)

As Fluck approached the ship, he saw a few silhoulettes outlined in the darkness on the deck. One of them appeared to be leaving, but that was a man of no importance; his business did not lie with him. Rather, it seems that the crew of this ship will be the one to suffer chaos' wiles and cunning. 

No point waiting around then, is there...Fluck continued walking, thinking about his main problem: how was he to avoid getting killed? Pirates usually weren't the most friendly bunch fo people around. Maybe he could persuade them that he was an ally? His power had been on reserve lately, and so he probably had enough stored up to bamboozle them into believing he was much stronger than he actually was. Perhaps a few tricks like causing trips would be enough. Otherwise, he did have an idea for a new move, hopefully it would work.

The white-haired boy clambered onto the ship, not caring that the crew were about to notice him. Straightening up, he dusted his cloak and coughed a little unconvincingly. 

"Nice day, no?"


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 28, 2008)

?you worked with Doctor Vegapunk?? Julia asked.

The olds man paused, his stare wandered about the library, remembering events of times long past, regrettable events it seemed ?yes? he finally said ?I did work with him, help make some of the theories which make up the basis of his current works?

?what happened?? Asked the mathematician.

?An accident, at lest that?s how I see it, me and Vega got into an argument on the ethics of some of his work, an assistant tried to calm  us down? he laughed ruefully ?I guess you know the rest, ah yes who to trust with a dead body on your hands? Me an academic who rose from obscurity or a nobles son? that?s not much of a choice, hopefully working with peter I can regain some of my reputation, or at lest make one a fresh? before any more could be said the door rang ?That must be one of the others, feel free to use the calculator? Cuddy said before shuffling off.


-------------

Rachael woke with a start. 

?Oh, good ? you?re awake.? Rachael turned to see a young man sitting next to her. The room she was in was sparsely decorated ? most of the items around her looked technical in nature. She turned back to the young man. ?Who are you??

?Jacob Archer,? He replied. ?Captain of the PAS Phoenix and the man who saved your life?at least, one of them. So, where exactly are you from, Miss Clow??

?Clow?? Both turned to see Dr. Tennant enter. ?As in the Clow Kingdom??

?Yes,? Rachael replied. ?Why??

?I get some of my medical supplies from there on occasion. They?re maybe? two days trip from here.?

?That?s great!? Rachael exclaimed, sitting farther up, she soon regretted it. 

?Don?t move!? Tennant said, limping over. ?Otherwise I?m going to have to operate on you again.?

?Operate??

?You were in bad shape when this guy dragged you in.? He leaned closer to Rachael. ?Must have been a really rough night ? I?d find a different guy.? Rachael paled.

?Don?t pay any attention to him.? Jacob said, chiming in. ?He?s just an asshole.?

Rachael turned to the doctor. ?How bad??

At that moment, a man stumbled through the front door. He was bleeding profusely from the head, and his right arm was bent at a decidedly unnatural angle.

?Not as bad as him.? The Doctor remarked as the man collapsed in his entrance way.

?What happened?? Jacob asked, helping the man up.

?Car-cardith.? He stammered. ?Its been leveled.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack sits in his boat in the middle of the dark ocean. He wraps a thick bandage across his bloody shoulder, next to him is a steaming cup of coffee placed on the railing. 

*BERU, BERU, BERU* 

He looks down at his wrist den den mushi alerting him to a call and sighs, "Go ahead," he says. 

*"Why hasn't squad Beta returned to its designated rendezvous point yet?"* replies a deep voice. 

"Subject Annie managed to escape and killed the squad while I was incapacitated..." Jack responds. 

There is silence on the other end and Jack rubs his forehead preparing for the next question...

*"Someone like you doesn't get incapacitated. You've bagged high level targets in the New World, and if I sent you to bag fucking Lucci and his whole posse I would expect you to succeed, but you're telling me that you couldn't get a girl and a clone in the North Blue!?"*

Jack feels a migraine coming on, "Yes that's what I'm telling you. Now I've got a bullet wound in my shoulder courtesy of my own daughter which I need to address, so why don't we continue this convo when I get back, okay!" he responds forcefully. 

Silence for a minute....*"Very well,"* click. 

_Somwhere deep in the Grand Line..._
A figure shrouded in shadow sits at a desk and clasps his hands, "He can't be trusted," he mutters. 

"He's insignificant," replies another figure who sits in the corner on a couch, smoking a cigarette.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2008)

Rek sighs in relief that Annie was safe. However, he can't help but feel uneasy with Jack's words."Lose lips sink ships milord" He kept repeating in his head over and over again. The world noble was unsure of what to make of Jack's words, but he was sure of one thing. He walks up to Annie and looks at her eyes. He could see the uneasiness in her gaze. "Annie. I am quite certain that Jack and his employers will return, with greater firepower to accompany them. I feel that I have a duty to insure your safety, therefore, we shall accompany you for now. Do you accept?" 

_23 years ago, Du Mortis Mansion_

Dr. Mahogany was back in the spacious mansion of the Du Mortis family, having been called there by Lord Du Mortis. He enters a beautiful garden, filled with plants from all over the world. "Lord Du Mortis." Mahogany bows to the elder lord, who sat in a silver throne while his muscular son stood next to him. "Listen, ya spoony bastard, ya had best not be screwin' over me and ma' fam'ly or else yer'" The old Lord raised his hand, signaling his son to stop talking. "Dr. Mahogany, I'm afraid that due to restrictions in the Marine's funding, I was unable to obtain the money you need. I have also been restricted from giving you any money directly, and I'd rather not incur the ire of the other nobles." The doctor cursed. His big break in the scientific world seemed to have been crushed. "However." The old lord added. "I have met an old friend of mine who would be willing to funnel my money to your research thorugh his rather successful company ." Mahogany's eyes began to light up. "And what, is the name of this company, milord?" He asks. 

"Everett Industries."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2008)

"Annie. I am quite certain that Jack and his employers will return, with greater firepower to accompany them. I feel that I have a duty to insure your safety, therefore, we shall accompany you for now. Do you accept?" 

Annie keeps her gaze downcast for several seconds, then suddenly she punches Rek in the shoulder and grins at him, "I don't need your or anyone else's protectin' fella," she says and she looks at Shin as well to bring her point across. Deep sown she feels hollow and sad but she puts on this happy facade because ultimately its all she can do. 

Annie laughs and nudges Rek in the shoulder, "But you can come with us to the next island if you want. I know that few men can escape my irresistible charm and cuteness so its to be expected that you want to stalk me like Shin does..."

"Also I'm still waiting for you to make me a badass sniper room up top with your powers. Well that is if you can't do it," she goads while pointing at the top of the very pitiful looking crows next. 

Shin and Alph discuss going to this Island known for its shipbuilding and she nods, "Sure why not..." she mutters. 

Then a strange young man with white hair approaches the railing, "Nice day, no?"

*"WHO ARE YOU????"* everyone responds in unison.

A seagull passes by and poops on Annie boot and it seems to laugh as it flies away.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 29, 2008)

The first one attacked wasting no time in swinging that massive ball and chain. This would not go as easily as the previous ball and chain user, this was a skilled user. Dante ducked under the deadly swing, then rolled to the side as the massive axe came hurtling down. He somersaulted towards the giants as the sword pierced the ground. Though powerful they had no flexibility in their movements. Their knowledge of weaponary was self taught as well it seemed as the strikes, though far beyond beginner level, still lacked the finesse you acquire under a master.

There was a set amount of moves they knew probably around 5 or 6 patterns each and after about 10 minutes he had it figured. Dante couldn't be bothered waiting anymore, he rushed in with his usual exuberance. He went for the axe weilder first, who once again hammered down the giant weapon where Dante was standing, Dante flipped over the attack, leaping high and landed on the shaft of the axe. He took a step up and delivered a devastating right straight to his opponents hand. He felt the bones giving way as the hand cracked in several places, forcing him to release the huge weapon.

(tbc)


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 29, 2008)

Fluck coughed again with a rather forced expression on his face.

"My name is Fluck C. Zvergher. Uh, I sorta have some business with you guys, but I don't kn- I mean, I can't say what it is."

He observed the figures on the deck. Now that he was directly in front of them, he had a clear view. One of them, the one who appeared to be talking, was a rather good-looking blond female and wore a mischievous smile on her face. Now, however, she was looking a little pissed off. A seagull had decided to, uh, relieve itself on her boot, and naturally she wasn't in the best of moods. Fluck gulped in spite of himself. He didn't do that...did he?

A young dark-haired male who appeared roughly around his age looked questioningly at him. "Just what is that supposed to mean?" Fluck chuckled nervously. "Oh...you know, a man's got to do what he's gotta do sometimes."

Annie stared suspiciously at this new development. To tell the truth, she was not in the best of moods after what the incident earlier, and now, after a seagull had the audacity to poop on her, there was this strange guy screwing around with them? No sir, she wasn't going to stand for that. Shoot first, and ask questions later, that was always the best policy. She drew one of her revolvers and loaded a special round in it. Right after that, she aimed directly for his face; the strange male was wearing a cloak.

"Gel Round!"

The shell burst forth from her revolver and burst directly in front of Fluck, who barely had the time to take a step to the left. He really did need some form of combat training if he was going to get mixed up in such dangerous matters, and it seemed like that would be the case for awhile, if people had decided to start firing at him instead of just chasing. On the other hand, he had not been hit, so maybe he wasn't in as much danger as he thought.

The expanding gel had somehow managed to miss him completely despite his rather feeble attempt at dodging. This was no doubt due to his Fruit powers, although as he guessed correctly, to the rest of them, he had simply been very lucky. "Ok, now, I come in peace. Honest. I haven't got anything against you guys. In fact, the truth is, I've come to help! There's no need to go around firing guns at-"

_"CRACK."_ Fluck smiled, but it wasn't the sort of grin that indicated happiness. Oh no, thank Chaos. This was the type of absolutely humourless smile that showed that the smiler knew he was well and truly fucked. Splinters broke off the main mast of the Infinite Injustice, and cracks and breakage in the wood were beginning to form themselves. Unbeknownst to anyone, Fluck's chaos powers had caused Rek to lose control of the mast for a while, only this wasn't an intentional usage. Chaos was unpredictable, after all...for Fluck, payback time was now.

The chaos man cursed, at least realizing that this was an unwanted effect of his fruit. The large wooden mast careened dangerously as Fluck tried to use his powers to make it stay attached. No dice.

There was a loud _"SNAP!"_ as it broke off entirely, before it free-fell and crashed dangerously onto the deck. Fluck was of course unharmed...but who knew how the others had fared. Regardless of that though, Fluck had a feeling they wouldn't be too happy to negotiate. He readied his new move, closing his eyes.

"Entrospyhere!" The chaos user opened his eyes again, feeling the chaos in the air. What he had effectively done was place a large blanket of chaotic energy around him, causing what most people would want done to fail. Unfortunately, this move had not worked as he had hoped otherwise. Chaos could not be controlled fully, and the area wasn't _actually_ a sphere. The second, more devastating effect was that the chaotic currents were affecting him, too. 

"Chaos fucks up everyone equally, huh..." Fluck cursed again as he always did; he did not dare move a muscle, for fear that the deck would collapse under his very feet, or that something equally unlucky would transpire. What a nightmare. "Listen, I just want to talk, ok? Don't attack me!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 29, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

When all hell broke loose on the ship, instantly Shin knew who was to blame and that this was what he instinct was telling him to watch out for.
Whatever that ability was, it was too dangerous to keep that guy any longer on his ship.

As he got up from the floor, the still badly injured Shin raised his katana against the dangous man.
"I don't give damn about what you want, what I want is you off my ship."Shit replied."I have no use for a man that will not tell us what he wants and that has weird powers that can break my ship's mast as if it was nothing."

The silent Alph moved into a position behind this weird guy while Shin kept drawing his attention.
"So are you leaving on your own or will I have to make you leave?"


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 29, 2008)

Led was still sleepy but when he saw that the crew may was in danger he walked forward near Shin.
"Whats your problem dude?"

Led rubs his head as he waits for an answer and Shin walks near Led with his sword aiming that man.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2008)

Rek was quite amused at the actions of the white-haired man. "You are quite amusing, my good man.I do hope the swordsman does not gut you and consume your flesh." The noble exclaims while Annie and Shin aim their weapons at him. Obviously they did not share Rek's amusement. "Well, my dear Annie, I really must be going now. I shall repair your ship in the morn, for now, I need my rest." The noble walks up to Annie and kisses her in the cheek, surprising everyone. "Jealous?" He says cockily to Shin before stepping out of the ship. "Oh, and Annie." He called. "Be at my ship early tomorrow. We must discuss highly important matters concerning your father."  

In the Windy Dirge, Cass was in her room, moping at the corner of her bed. She felt she had let the entire crew down, having failed to fight in the skirmish a few hours ago. She was in a fetal position, the same position she had taken hours ago as she watched the fishman die in front of her.

Outside her room, a concerned Matyr was knocking at the door. "Cass? You alright?" He asks. Reluctantly Cass opens the door and sees Matyr. The machinist world noble was not wearing his usual dragonskin vest wear he hid his explosives, nor his trademark red bandana or his brown cloak. He was only wearing a simple cotton shirt and lose black pants. "Matyr..." She remembers the incident that occured hours ago. Matyr had reprimanded her that time, for failing to attack in battle. "I'm sorry. Good night." She closes the door but finds Matyr's leather boot in the way. "Hey, wanna talk? Ruru made some hot cocoa in the kitchen." He offers her. "Oh... sure." She opens the door once again, relieving Matyr's foot. Cass tucks her hair behind her ear as she walks out of the room, clad only in an long white shirt that reaches her knees. "So, are we going?" She says weakly, almost in a whisper.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 29, 2008)

"Ok, ok, ok. Let's all calm down, shall we?" Fluck took a deep breath, and raised his hands; the universal sign of peace. The crew didn't seem to take kindly to the fact that they had just gotten their mast broken, and now the dark-haired youth, who was evidently a swordsman, was threatening him, having somehow realized that he had caused the mast to snap. He had to be careful, very careful. That guy was probably as sharp as the very sharp sword he was using.

"I admit, I was the one who wrecked your mast. My bad on that one, seriously. But you know...it's all because of this blasted Devil Fruit I've eaten, and I lose control over it sometimes. I didn't want to tell anyone initially, because it's very difficult to prove that I really do have a Fruit. But if you want to, you can throw me in the ocean, I'll sink, really!" Fluck explained in what he hoped was a submissive tone. That was the easy part. Now for the harder bits. He probably should mix some truth in, too. That would help matters; half-truths are always better.

"But firstly, I'd just like to ask you not to attack me! I set a defensive measure when the mast fell, it won't be very good to attack me. I say this so that you guys don't get hurt some more. Please don't try to get too close to me." Of course, the defensive measure bit was true, but he had lied about his motive. He had set up Entrospyhere to protect himself from them, obviously.

The dark-haired swordsman continued looking at him. He seemed slightly less suspicious, but Fluck knew the main problem was far from over. He needed to convince them to bring him with them...He also noticed that another young man, this one looking far more affluent than everyone, had left, leaving a comment about "Annie" 's father, and then kissing the fiery one on the cheek. Well, that was not his problem, for now at least.

"Anyway...The real reason why I'm here is because of my Fruit's power too...I can tell that stuff is going to happen sometimes." Well, strictly speaking, this was true. "And this time I've got a pretty strong one, I know something bad is going to happen to you guys, but I can prevent it if I'm around, that's why I'm here. I don't mean any harm, like I said, I'm here to help!" Now _this_ one was a pack of bare-faced bullshit lies, but he hoped that nobody, especially the swordsman, would realize this. 

His urges had nothing to do with good or evil, only chaos and order. Of course, if they did bring him along, he would be more than inclined to help them out of a tight spot, but he couldn't say that, could he? 'I'm actually probably going to cause lots of chaos but I'll try and help if I really can'?

He sighed dejectedly to himself. If he was going to be around people more, he would have to gain control over his fruit somehow. For now though, he could only hope that the pirates would bring him along.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 29, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Jason stands there, holding on to the body of the man.
Eve: "He's.... gone...."
Jason: "Old man..."

Over with the rest of the others, Bolt is bleeding heavily.
James: "Bolt!  Listen to me!  You're gonna be alright!"
Bolt: "Unh!"
Belle: "Just hold on!  I'll patch you up in no time!"
She quickly begins working on Bolt, frantically trying to heal him.
Bolt: "Whats the rush... heh.... its just a flesh wound...."
Rex: "Mate, its not a time to joke around.  Save your breath."
Bolt: "Whatever.... ung!  I'll be fine..."
Belle wraps a bandage around his torso.
Belle: "That should do for now, but we need to get you to the ship as soon as possible." 
Bolt: "Hmf!"
He slowly tries to stand up, cringing and clinging onto his side.
Bolt: "Forget me... how's to old guy doing..."

Everyone looks over to Jason and Eve.  They simply look over silently and shake their heads.
Bolt: "Dammit..."
He falls over and passes out.

-Aboard the ship, inside the storage area-

Bolt is lying down.  He slowly regains consciousness and feels a sharp pain on his side.
Bolt: "Ow!"
He's shirtless and notices stitches running down his body..  He turns to his side and notices Belle sleeping upright on a chair.
Bolt: "Heh." He smirks.
She slightly jumps and realizes that Bolt has woken up.
Belle: "Ah, finally you sleep head.  You've woken up."
He points at her face.
Bolt: "You gotta bit of drool on your mouth."
She blushes and quickly rubs it off.  Bolt begins rubbing his head.
Bolt: "How long was I out for?"
Belle: "A day.  We were all worried about you."
Bolt: "Who wouldn't, lol."  His smiles goes away and he looks down.  "Did we find them?"
Belle: "No.  But the others found some useful information.  The group consists of 3 marine officers who call themselves Triple M.  We met two of them yesterday.  Apparently, the old man was a member of the World Government gone rogue.  He specialized in maps.  When he left, he took something that he shouldn't have.  We already know about the rest."
Bolt: "... but that big guy from the bar... I'm sorry.... 
Belle: "About what?"
Bolt: "I couldn't stop him and others suffered as a result.  I promised myself that wouldn't happen to me again, but I already broke that promise."
Belle: "Nobody is blaming you.  He surprised everyone with his DF ability.  Nobody would've seen it coming."
Bolt: "What did he take?"
Belle: "A map.  But after searching the body of the old man, we found his suit was riddled with various maps.  We can only assume that the big guy took the wrong map.  Before he died though, he gave Jason a map.  Whatever its leading us to, its on this island."
Bolt: "Lemme guess, Jay wants to find it?"
Belle: "You guessed it."
Bolt: "Heh.  Well, looks like we're headed for a good ol' fashioned treasure hunt."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 29, 2008)

Shin snorted at Rek's remark about gutting and comsuming the flash of this unwanted passager, as if Shin would eat all his opponents......Only the tastiest of fishmen that would cross his path, eating humans was just disgusting.

Though the earlier remark was quickly forgotten when Rek kissed Annie(This wasn't wat set him off.)and then asked him if he was jealous.
A wave of his killint intent was unleashed and was focused on the nobleman, it was out of annoyance and not intentional because after Rek withstanding  that grand display of Annie's father the killing intent of Shin was sure not to be effective.

"Arrogant basterd."Shin muttered trough clenched teeth, if he had been healthy he would've cut the nobleman down, even if the man would probably be able to blow Shin and the Infinite Injustice out of the water with one order to his crew and marine escorts.
As if the samurai would give a damn about a kiss to the cheek of the demon child known as Annie the kid.

"Alright that's very nice of you."He replied to the fact this guy claimed to be worried and wanted to help........Shin wasn't convinved to say the least and there was one thing that grabbed his attention in particular.
"What was that about throwing you overboard if I don't believe you?, because I'm not convinced nor do I think I have any use for a man that will probably sink the ship before we've arrived at our destination."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 29, 2008)

The massive axe fell to the ground and Dante with it, as he fell the huge spiked ball hit Dante with incredible force, sending the white haired man into a wall. The wall was severely indented and started to crumble. The huge spikes on the ball had pierced through his jacket and glanced a rib and through his left hand. 

Dante was pissed. Not because of the injury but because of his coat. Every damned time he tried to repair the garment he would lose more blood than he would if he was in battle; his fingers and thumbs were riddled with scars.

He freed his hand from the spike and landed on the ground. The giant man started to laugh and swung his ball and chain around his head and flung the huge ball towards what seemed like a dazed Dante. Dante, who had concentrated a great deal of power in his right arm, moved to the side sending the ball crashing into the wall. Dante's eyes had almost completely glazed over as he grabbed the chain and pulled it sharply, sending the huge man flying towards him. He lifted his leg, focussing more of his energy there and unleashed a huge flurry of kicks into the face of the ball and chain weilder. The first kick had already knocked the man out, the other 20 beat the face beyond all recognition.

The red amulet glowed ever brighter sending Dante out of the daze before he delivered a fatal blow. He shook his head and then sprinted towards the final opponent. From what he had gathered, the sword user was the most powerful and skilled of the trio. Dante was beyond caring now and was filled with careless, reckless rage and was slowly overwhelming the giant who was doing all he could to block the infuriated Dante. Genuine fear was beginning to set into the eyes of the sword swinging giant as he realised his attacks were proving futile. He would have to try something extreme and dangerous

(tbc)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 29, 2008)

After Rek kisses Annie on the cheek she makes a mental note to hurt him severely when she next sees him. She's already in a foul mood over the days events and to top it off the mast has fallen again. Annie looks at Fluck and tries to come to some conclusion about him...

"This ain't the home for wayward orphans, Dragons, and half brain dead swordsmen. If you're of no value to our crew then you can't stay with us. Ya gotta pull your weight, maybe cook and swab the decks, also..." she calculates the total in her head as she looks at the mast, "You owe us 100,000 Beri and you better pay up!"

"So what are your talents besides causing people endless headaches?" she asks Fluck. He opens his mouth momentarily as if to speak but then he shuts up and seems to think for several minutes. Everyone look impatiently at him waiting for a response, "Uhhhh....I can make a coin land on heads 9 times out of ten..." he responds.

You can hear a pindrop and crickets chirping, the entire crew facepalms. Annie sighs, she walks towards a mop and broom in the corner and throws them at Fluck but somehow they hit Shin in the head instead. "Oops....sorry fella. I really didn't mean it that time," she says. Annie points at the mop and broom, "That's going to be your job if you want to travel with us and you'll sleep in the dingy," she points at a tiny lifeboat, "Not on on the ship itself. Who knows what bad mojo you can do in your sleep." 

At this point Annie is just dead tired and she feels as if she's been running on fumes for the past hours, "I need to get some shut eye..." Annie mutters and she heads below deck. *SNAP!* "WHOAH!" Annie exclaims. The bottom step of the stairs snaps in two and Annie trips to the floor, "Damn this bad luck!" she grumbles, "More like bad Fluck." She stomps to her cabin planning how she will kill Fluck if this chaos continues and he doesn't learn to control it.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 29, 2008)

?so were do you think peter got that book?? Cornelia and Daniel where in a local bar, for both of them the sheer size of cuddy?s house was too much. 

?a buried library, from a civilization long dead, but I may know which one? replied Daniel, he removed a small note book and showed a sketch of a mosaic, one that showed a grand library ?This was found in Alabaster, now one could read the text, I could- it talked about a grand library, and its many branches?

?ok so a library, other then all the books what would be so special?? 

?these people, worshiped knowledge, their libraries where their temples, they declared that their knowledge was so great that they could control the elements they once worshiped? he explained. 

?that sounds familiar? Cornelia stated ?what happened to these guys??

?no idea, they suddenly ceased to exists about 2000 years before the void century starts? Daniel replied flatly. 

?so you want to find out about them??

?yes, I intend to leave tomorrow, wait a minute its been four weeks since I found you, doesn?t that mean your-?

?why do you think I?m getting drunk? she cut him off.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 29, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice._

After Shin and the lords of the underworld slept in, they deserved it ofcourse after that long day they had.
The crew fixed the mast mast, Alph, Annie and Marcks did a good job on it even though none of three were specialised in shiprepair or anything.
Many had died but those few crewmen formerly serving under Jack Marrow that survived where working hard on getting the ship ready to set sail to Syren Island.

While Alph had positioned himself at the helm, Shin had taken a seat on deck, being sure to keep atleast one eye on Fluck at all times, the first sign of notible damage to ship or crewman and he would cut down the walking disaster.
Syren's island was about a day and half away so atleast Shin had some time to recover from his battles before arriving on the island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 29, 2008)

_The North Blue - Marine Battleship The Sea Wolf_
A Marine listens intently on Den Den Mushi and suddenly his eyes widen, "Are you kidding me????" he exclaims and listens for several more minutes then hangs up. The marine runs through the hallways towards a door marked, Lt. Commander Baggu and knocks. "Enter!" says a voice. 

The Marine strides through and looks at Commander Baggu with wide eyes, "Sir you won't believe this but Shikon has been defeated by a group of Pirates. Commander Purin Purin reported the incident."

Baggu slams his fist against his desk, "WHAT!??!!? That Fish freak was our meal ticket. We were just on our way to pick up our payment from him!!!" Baggu shakes his head, "Goddamn Purin Purin always so righteous, couldn't he just look the other way!!" Baggu stands up and looks at the map, "Plot the most likeliest course that these Pirates might take...we'll find them and string them up like pigs."

"Aye sir!" exclaims the Marine and he rushes out the door. Baggu sits back down and frowns, "Now I'm out 10 million a month..." he grumbles, "Those Pirates better have some treasure."

_Onboard the Infinite Injustice...._
Annie looks over at the Windy Durge as it sails alongside them. She can see Shin still training on the deck even though he was heavily wounded only yesterday, and he keeps a spare eye always on FLuck. 

Annie stands on the railing of the ship and grabs an overhanging rope. She looks at no one in particular but exclaims loudly, "I'm gonna go see Rek. A guy who actually appreciates me!" and she swings towards the Windy Durge, as she reaches the railing of the Nobleman's ship, the rope snaps freakishly and she falls to the water but at the last second she grabs hold of one of the portholes of the vessel and crawls through.

You can barely see her through the porthole, aiming her gun at Fluck and cursing loudly.

Fluck looks at Shin hoping that he won't attack him, "It wasn't me, I swear!" he exclaims. It probably was though.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 29, 2008)

Dante speed and strength were growing more and more by the second, but he was approaching the limit, after that it would get dangerous for his body, the amulet was doing a sterling job in aborbing the excess but that too was approaching its limit. Dante would have to end this within 4 minutes otherwise he would suffer severe muscle deterioration, however the giant had started to run deeper into the factory. Dante started to chase but the axeweilder mustered some strength and managed to grab Dante's leg.

Though he didn't want to use his sword, he didn't have much time or choice. He wouldn't need too much strength for this move, since the tendons of the arm were clearly visible, it was a simple matter to cut them one by one, expertlyy missing the veins and arteries. The grip was released and Dante sped off at a tremedous rate towards the swordsman.

Dante was now in the heart of the factory and there was silence. He heard some chains move and something mechanical moving. Before he knew it Dante was lifted into the air and thrown into the side of a conveyer belt. The force of the throw was massive and inhuman. He shook off the cobwebs but before he could, he was in the clutches of a massive metal arm, controlled by the swordsman. He laughed maniacally as he tasted victory.

dante could not break free, despite his most powerful moves, the best he could do was make a dent in the top finger. He felt his breath getting short as his ribs were being squeezed towards their breaking point. Then he noticed his amulet which was ebbing crazily like a warning light. He had to use it, though he was not sure if it would be powerful enough.

In a last ditch effort he grabbed the amulet and released all the built up chi energy he had accumulated. Dante was shocked, and not much ever shocked him. not only did the arm break apart from the joints but the back wall and a few walls beyond that had been completely destroyed. The swordsman had also been sent flying through the walls and was plastered against a metal frame. Thankfully he was alive but he'd probably never hold a sword again.

Gintoki suddenly ran past him, his hair on fire.

"Get out! quick!" alarms started to ring as a distant series of explosions were heard.

*"Dude, what the hell man! I could still be fighting that guy and I would look like a jackass for running away!*

"Still be fighting? I'm surprised it took you so long." Gintoki said smiling

"*stop trying to be cool when your hair is on fire!"* Dante said smiling back

"ARRRGH!" they both ran for the exit, followed by an army of men, dogs and chimpanzees. Dante turned his head

*"I'm not even going to ask."*

"Mission complete! lets get the hell outta here!" Gintoki shouted as the rest of the crew ran. All looked like they had had tough fights. They would share stories once they had escaped. Sougo provided excellent long range shots from a long bow, whilst Shinpachis scouting of the terrain had proved invaluable as they fled to the massive ship. They boarded and high tailed it the hell out of there as they watched the factory explode, the fireworks from gunpowder adding to the beautiful spectacle.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 29, 2008)

While Shin was training he was still glaring at Fluck for the latest incident he had caused,  and though he had no proof it was their passenger that caused it and he was swearing he didn't do it Shin knew better then that.
"Remind me why we took this guy along with us?"Though Shin's training sessions were always intense this time he was fueling his annoyance of that chaos man, that was the only thing keeping him from assaulting the man.

Well ofcourse he also realised attacking him would probably cause him to break the mast again, or worse so Shin had no choice but keep calm and try to wait with killing him until they were both of the ship.
But his attention was soon drawn by something else.

"Gentlemen!"Alph called out from behind the helm."Marine warship is coming from a North-East direction, with this course they'll block our path."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 29, 2008)

_The Sea Wolf..._
The Helmsman of the Marine Battleship plots the Unnamed Crews most likely trajectory to be headed towards Syren Island. The Sea Wolf utilizes her superior speed and sets out to intercept the Infinite Injustice before they reach the Island. 

Commander Baggu shudders as he thinks of the once prosperous Syren Island, "That woman still creeps me out..." he mutters, thinking about that crazy Black Widow Doctor and he doesn't even want to think about that crazy ass Marine that she seems to be cozied up with. Even Shikon hadn't dared take any slaves from Syren Island.

*"PIRATE SHIP SIGHTED!!!!"* yells a Marine from the Crows Nest as he zooms in on the Infinite Injustice with his telescope. Baggu smiles and walks over to the helm. "Sir there's a problem. A ship that we have identified as a Nobleman's ship is traveling with the Pirate vessel."

Baggu frowns, "That's strange what's a Nobleman doing this far from Shabondy?" but he grins, "Hmmm....I bet they have loads of treasure and other goodies onboard," and he smiles devilishly.

The Helmsman looks at Baggu with clear shock, "But sir attacking Nobles is illegal even for Marines!" he exclaims. Baggu laughs, "We're a long way from Shabondy and besides who's gonna report it, the Marines....oh that's right we are the Marines, hehehehehe!!!"

"Well go in and pretend to be scared of the Nobleman's presence and be diplomatic but when we get closeup we'll board both ships with our full strength and smash them!!!" says Baggu.

Baggu gets on his Den Den Mushi and radios The Windy Durge. A refined voice picks up, "How may I help you?" 

"Uh yes this is Lt. Commander Baggu of the 22nd North Blue Division. We were wondering if you were having problems with that Pirate Ship?"

"No none at all actually. We're sailing with them temporarily." Baggu frowns, "You are aware that sailing with Pirates is a punishable by death?" he asks. The voice on the other end laughs as if that option is not on the table, "Yes I'm perfectly aware of that rule..." responds the voice casually. 

"Then you won't mind If I escort your ship just until you reach your destination?" asks Baggu. "Of course not, we were just sailing with a Marine Flotilla of 20 ships yesterday," responds the voice. Baggu's grins devilishly, "Excellent..." he mutters, "We'll be coming alongside momentarily..." he says and clicks off the communication device. "OH YEAH! I'm gonna bleed 'em both dry!!" exclaims Baggu. 

Poor Baggu has no clue of the combined strength waiting for him on both boats.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 29, 2008)

_The Infinite Injustice_

The arrival of some more trouble made Shin, after shotting Fluck a nasty look while he tried his hardest to keep the killing intent he had for the bringer of chaos but the strong hatred he had for him made it quite difficult,Shin made his way over to Alph.
But keeping a close watch on Fluck would have to wait for now, marines were.....Hmmm now that he thought about it, Fluck would probably be an even bigger threat then a warship full of marines.


But the marines had to be dealt with first, though only ofcourse if they dared to attack when a nobleman's personal ship was sailing right next to the Infinite Injustice.
While android and samurai were staring at the warship, both of the agreed that the possibility of a sneak attack was small and that they were probably going to try and see if Rek really was okay and not forced to say so at gunpoint.

"I'd like to take a look on Rek's ship but I think it would be wiser to stay on the Infinite, I just hope they don't do something stupid and board our ship.......Fluk might wreck the ship otherwise."


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 29, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Bolt struggles to get out of the bed.
Belle: "Here, let me help you."
She grabs his arm and puts it around her shoulder.
Bolt: "Thanks..."
The walk over to the door and open it.  The of the crew are on the deck and look over to Belle and Bolt.

Bolt: "Hey."
Rex: "Well if it isn't Sleeping Beauty.  How ya feeling mate?"
Bolt: "You know me.  Awesome."
James jumps down from the crow's nest and slaps Bolt on the back.
Bolt: "ARGH!"
James: "Looks like you're back to your old self again."
Belle: "DON'T HIT HIM!"
James: "...sorry..."
Eve is leaning against the railing, looking off into the distance.
Bolt: "You look glad to see me, lol."  He smiles at her.
Eve: "At least you didn't get yourself killed you idiot."
Bolt: "Its great to see that you care."

Bolt removes his arm from Belle's shoulder.
Bolt: "Thanks."
She simply smiles back at him.  Bolt then painfully walks up to Jason.
Jason: "Great to see you're back again."
Bolt: "Yea, sorry about that captain."
Jason: "Don't apologize.  You tried your best."
Bolt: "Yea..."  He looks down, but then looks back up smirking. "Whats the plan?"


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 29, 2008)

Upon seeing the Marine ship, Fluck's mouth went dry. He knew what was happening. That ship reeked of chaotic potential. And the bad thing is, he could feel that wasn't even the main event. He was going to have do something much worse than fucking up a marine ship badly, and that didn't appeal to him at all. For now though, damage control was paramount...He had thus far managed to get on the ship and avoided being killed, but the crew hadn't exactly taken to him very well.

"Hey...your name is Shin, right?" Fluck had heard them calling the swordsman that several times. The swordsman made no acknowledgement except an almost imperceptible nod of the head. He also radiated killing intent as he always did. Shin had spoken about checking out Rek's ship, but he was afraid that Fluck would bloe up their ship or do something equally unfavorable. "Well...I think I'll go check out that rich guy's ship instead. This way, even if I cause trouble, it won't be on this ship, right? Only that guy's ship will be affected." 

Fluck looked shrewdly at the dark-haired youth. He knew that Shin wasn't too happy about Rek, and he didn't doubt that, even if Shin denied it, it was at least partly because of that blond-haired girl and her interactions with the nobleman. For now, though, he shelved that at the back of his mind. He wanted permission from Shin before he went to destro- check things out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 29, 2008)

"Well...I think I'll go check out that rich guy's ship instead. This way, even if I cause trouble, it won't be on this ship, right? Only that guy's ship will be affected." 

After these words a blank poker face would've been appropriate but Shin couldn't help but smile, he had never thought that a person that annoyed him like that could make him that happe with a single sentence.

_Today will be the day Rek will pay for that kiss.....Did I just think Kiss?, I mean that stupid comment about me being jealous, yeah today that snobby bastard will sink like a stone to the bottom of the ocean together with that stupidly fast and fancy ship...........But that would be the end of those poor cooks as well, their food was much too amazing for them to die such an horrible death, but I'll just try to fish them out of the water when that basterd's ship sunk._

It took him a moment, but then suddenly he became quite aware of the fact that he had been standing there silently thinking those thoughts, he blamed it on the fact he had lost a lot of blood the other day and the fact he had been training for hours now even though his wounds hadn't even healed yet.
"Yesss."He replied with a voice that would remind you of a supervillian, it was very unlike him but then again normally he wouldn't be forced to get revenge sneakily like this.
"I'm worried about Rek, you should better check up on him."He tried to say this with a straight face and partially succeeded, though he did manage to fight the temptation to laugh maniacally


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2008)

_The Sea Wolf_ drifts in between _The Infinite Injustice_ and _The Windy Durge_. Commander Baggu looks over at his Lieutenant and smirks, "When I give the signal you take the Pirate ship with half the men and I'll bust up the Nobleman with the other half. Also blast all off our cannons at them, no mercy."

Baggu has no idea that Alph can hear him perfectly. The Marines extend a ladder towards _The Windy Durge_ and Baggu walks aboard with a squad of his men in tow. Rek sits casually in an expensive looking chair, next to him stands Ruru, and Jun. Annie stands off to the side glaring at FLuck who for some reason has hopped aboard. The fact that he's so close worries her and she prepares herself for anything. 

Baggu bows towards Rek, "Milord it is an honor to be in the presence of one of the great nobles of this world," he says in a very cheesy fashion. 

Rek smirks and nods at Baggu, "The pleasure is mine Commander. Now how can I help you?" he asks. 

Baggu smiles maliciously, "I came to kill you and rob you penniless, you little snot nosed rat bastard..." he mutters, *"ATTTTAAAAACCKKKKK!!!!!"* he bellows. Suddenly waves of Marines leap in both directions towards _The Infinite Injustice_ and _The Windy Durge_.

Baggu grabs a thick looking bullwhip with metal spikes, from his belt and whips it around in a blur. He strikes at Rek's face meaning to take his head off in one stroke.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 30, 2008)

Upon departing from shore, Blue looks out at Skypeia knowing this would be the last time she would see it, she opens the gold locket around her neck and looks at the picture of her parents remembering the good times they had and a teardrop falls on the picture, "Captain" said one the crew members walking up the deck, she quickly wipes her tear away and closes the locket, "yes Dante what is it?" Blue asked kindly, "the Navigator would like to know what direction you would like to go" she sighs and turns around, "Tell him.....were going to meet up with Mr. Shin Yagami of the The Infinite Injustice. "oh" Dante said with a worried tone in his voice "is something wrong?, Blue asked, "well its just that he's...sort of self centered and selfish, some of the things i hear about him are not good, and i hear Zane Garrick was after him, so that could be a problem." Blue turned around and smiled, "im not worried about a Zane, and as a matter of fact Zane is the reason i need Shin help, Zane has something i want and i need another pirate crew to to be able to deal with Zane if he does not help what with i need"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2008)

_Syren Island..._
We focus on the massive shipyards of Syren Island that stretch from one end of the coast to the other but as we pass from one dock to the next we signs, saying, *OUT OF BUSINESS*, *WE'VE MOVED TO WATER 7, GOING OUT OF BUSINESS/DRYDOCK FOR RENT.* In the center of the shipyards stands the biggest and most active drydock (which isn't saying much) that dwarfs all the others. A huge weather beaten sign reads, *ROSEO SHIPBUILDING CORPORATION: SHIPS AS GOOD AS GALLEY-LA AND FOR HALF THE PRICE!*

Two lone ships sit in the Roseo Drydock, one being currently being built that is nothing more then a skeleton and another being upgraded, this one happens to be a Pirate Ship. A young girl no taller then 5 foot 8 carries a huge pile of lumber over her right shoulder, a load that must weigh ten times her own weight but she shows no signs of strain. 

"OI JESSIE WHAT THE HELL ARE YA DOING!!!!" yells a tall beefy looking fellow with a dark blue bandana, popeye arms and carpenters overalls over a black tanktop. He stands well over six foot four and glares at the girl. 

The girl smiles, "Hiya pops!" she exclaims cheerily. A nerve pulses in the mans forehead and he points at the lumber that she's carrying, "Please don't tell me that's what I think it is!!!" he bellows. 

She nods, "Uh huh its Redwood Oak, I got it on sale at the lumber yard..." she responds obliviously. 

The mans teeth turn into fangs and he shouts into the air, "WE CAN'T AFFORD THAT STUFF JESSIE, TAKE IT BACK!!!!!"

The girl laughs, "Oh don't be so dramatic dad. We need to uphold the Roseo name and if you want to let standards slip it doesn't mean I will..." 

"THAT'S IT JESSIE PREPARE FOR A POUNDING!!!!" he bellows and he runs at the girl and executing a dramatic flying leap, "SUPERDUPER MISSILE DROPKICK!!!!" 

*BLAM!!!!*

A plume of dust kicks up in the air and Jessie sits ontop of her Father's back and twists his right arm in a knot, "You're so funny daddy..." she giggles. 

"This is no way to treat your father, young lady!!! How sinful, attacking your own flesh and blood!!!" he shouts completely ignoring the fact that he was about to dropkick her in the face a minute ago. Jessie releases the hold and her father leaps to his feet, rubbing his right arm, "I could have escaped anytime I wanted to!!" he pouts. Jessie nods seriously, "Of course you could've..." she says trying to humor him.

Suddenly a Pirate walks up to the father and daughter with a pistol in his hands. He wears a big floppy black hat and a purple velvet captains coat, "We ain't gonna pay for our upgrades. In fact we're just gonna leave and take all yer money with us..."

Both Father and Daughter glare at the Pirate with vicious intent, *"WHAT DID YOU SAY!!?!?!"* they bellow at the Pirate simultaneously. *BABOOM!!!* Father and Daughter punch the man at the same time and the Pirate goes flying like a cannonball into the distance. 

Suddenly the Father flops down to the ground and starts crying, "He was  our last paying customer...oh Jessie I don't know how long we can keep this up," he mutters. Jessie frowns and pats her dad on the shoulder.

"We'll think of something pops..."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 30, 2008)

Thier was a chill of fear that went thought Dante like a shock bolt, even thou Blue seemed calm, he could hear the threat in her voice, then there was a laughing sound coming from the bottom of the stairs of the deck, "Who's there, show yourself" Dante demanded, a couple of children came out, "what are you kids doing here, go to your rooms right now" "Dante dont be so rude, Blue said, she went over to the children and pulled out a couple of lollipops and handed them to the kids, "There you go kids, your parents must be really worried, you should go let them know your alright, but i will play with you later in the garden, i promise, She said smiling, the kids ran off laughing and licking there lollipops, Dante watched as the wind blew thorough her, and he never saw anything so beautiful and perfect, beacause even thou he feared her, he loved her very much, "tell the navigater to sail to North Blue, we'll find Shin there, suddenly a white bird appeared, and Blue tied a note to its leg, "Make sure this note gets to Shin Yagami" Blue said, the bird then flew off into the sunset.

The Note Read

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dear Captain Yagami

Im sorry to send you like this, i know you probably dont care much about what i have to say but need your help, but 12 years ago my father made me into one of his experiment by testing a unknown Devil Fruit on me to turn me into some weapon, my mother di everything she could to stop this, but he killed her before i she could stop him, but then in return i killed him for my mother, but i killed him in a unusual way, i cant tell now, but if you meet me i will explan everything

Captain Ashelia Kisaragi of the White Boa


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2008)

"Was that suppose to hurt me, my good man?" Rek asks the marine. Baggu could not believe it. Usually his whip could sever a man's head  in a single stroke. "H-how!?" Rek yawns as he he points at Ruru, who gives Rek a cup of tea. "You must be the marine who was taking bribes from Shikon." He said nonchalantly. "By doing so, you have soiled the good name of the marines, the world government, and my family." He sips his tea as Baggu stares at him, dumbfounded. "Shoot him!" He orders. The marines aim their guns, but find that all of them were either snapped in half, or crushed to pieces. "My goodness Ruru that was quite quick." Rek comments as his butler snaps another rifle in half. "Thank you for the complement, milord." Ruru bows to Rek, as if he was unaware that Baggu was before them. "I'm going to kill you!?" He threatens, but as he raises his whip he realizes that its tip has been transformed to cotton candy. "Sweet Stuff Parry. An excellent technique, don't you agree?" Rek takes out his cane sword and aims it at the pirate. "You caught me in the middle of a wonderful conversation with my dear Jun. Normally I shall have you beheaded for such acts, but I feel like my friends over at the other ship will enjoy inflicting suffering upon you."

Ruru grabs Baggu with startling speed and throws him to the Infinite Injustice. "Have fun now." He yells to Shin and the others. "Jun be a dear and get rid of these ruffians." He calls to the Jade Empire warrior, who had already dispatched half of the marines. "I'm already finished, Rek." She says. Rek yawns and takes out his dendenmushi. "Matyr, feel free to sink their ship with the growlitzer." The machinist world noble in the lower decks kicks his feet with delight as he and his servant readies the growlitzer.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2008)

Dante sat on the edge of the boat looking at the fireworks. They had successfully destroyed the weapons factory but it was only a relatively small one, from what gintoki had said. The big one was on the grand line somewhere.

"*That Gol. D. Rodger. He's the one that started all this right?*" Dante said, *"that comment about his treasure and all"*

"Yeah." Gintoki said, "dunno what he was thinking. He single handedly opened the doors to an all out bloodbath."

"Won't find any supporters of that bastard here." Sougo said polishing his bazooka in a rather odd fashion. It was between his legs and upright. Sa-chan looked on with a beetroot face.

*"uh, I know a man's weapon is an extension of himself, but could you pick another part to extend?"* Dante said polishing his sword in the same way.

Sa-chan's nose started to bleed and then she dropped to the floor. Gintoki looked at her.

"Medic!" he shouted.

"We tried the grand line a few years ago, it was too much. Way too much." Hijikata said lighting a cigarette. He exhaled and looked to the sky, "but that was when we only had 4 members and we were weak. I think we could probably make it now, but I hate reverse mountain."

"Don't stand anywhere near him. we were covered in vomit by the end of the trip." Gintoki said. Kagura then threw up, "Oh and don't mention the word vomit," Kagura threw up again, "Kagura always vomits", and again, "at the word vomit. vomit vomit vomit. just so you remember." Kagura ran over to Gintoki with her mouth full and expelled the sick all over Gintoki.

"TAKE THAT YOU BASTARD!" she said. Dante swallowed some saliva and tried to focus on happy thoughts so he too wouldn't throw up.

"ARG! Is that any way to treat your captain!" Dante heard as he walked away from the scene and sat beside Shinpachi.

*So what's the plan now?* Dante asked lying down. Shinpachi sighed

"I guess we have to grab some supplies. We raided the factory for weapons if you are interested. Only the choice items."

*"I was caught in some mechanical arm. It took a powerful technique to stop the thing, I'll probably need to upgrade my sword. I have an idea about it, you think you can do it?"*

Shinpachi smiled. "The harder the better."

Sa-chan's nose started to bleed again, Dante threw a book at her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 30, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

While the marines went on their offense against the pirate crew they were shocked to see that they were expexted, Shin, Alph,Led,Marcks,OC (Tatsu was still knocked out)were all standing there ready to kick their ass and get this over with.
Another surprise for them was that they could not fire because Marcks had closed the gaps they fire from and they shut tight now.

"Worthy or not....Worthy or not."Shin mumbled as he started kicking marines off the shop, evidently deciding they were unworthy of being cut by his sword.
None of them were reall enthoustiastic, not even Alph who usually was passionate about killing marines, but this bunch of weak and corrupt marines........They were just pathetic, almost too pathetic to kill.

And when Shin and Alph notice a marine soaring towards the ship, Shin volunteered to get rid of him.
With some help of his android friend he was thrown high in the sky, and kicked the marine so hard towards his own marine warship that he went straight trough the deck.
With some more help from Alph, the Samurai was pulled back on the ship by his far reaching hands.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 30, 2008)

Fluck heard Rek ask the guy to blow up the ship, but he shrugged and went in anyway. The only thing he did to ensure his survival was to ask for the world noble to _not_ blow up the ship. Partly because he was going to go inside, and partly because he was probably going to blow it up himself anyway. If the noble decided to blow up the ship anyway, well...he had survived worse.

The white haired youth hopped onto the _The Sea Wolf_ and started rummaging around below deck for what he was looking for, but to no avail. Clearly this was the wrong way to go about doing things...Fluck closed his eyes and did the usual chaotic messing around. He walked randomly into a room and realized that it had no portholes and had a small door, which meant that it was rather dark. "I need a light," he thought.

Fluck stumbled around the room and grabbed randomly around until his fingers hit something solid with a rather papery texture. He snatched at it and saw that it was, as he suspected, a matchbox. He drew a match and struck at the box; first time lucky. A small orange flame emanated from the head of the matchstick, lighting only a small portion of the room, but that was enough.

The weak flame had illuminated another box at his feet, this one black in color. Now, what were the odds that a den-den mushi would be found in a random box on the floor that just so happened to be the first one he saw in a room he had walked into at random with matches he had found at random?

Very good, apparently, as another round of murmured "Chaotic Probability!" proved. He retrieved the den-den mushi and decided to have the call on the ship. Most likely the others would not be happy about having more people chasing them down. 

"Hello, hello?"

"Is that you, Baggu? What the hell happened to your voice?"

Fluck shrugged, even though the person on the other end could not possibly see him. "I'm not Baggu. Baggu's probably dead now, or at least incapacitated in some way."

"What?! Who are you? What have you done? Do you realize that you are speaking to the Marines?!"

"I haven't done much," Fluck said truthfully. "Well," Fluck continued, "you probably won't have that warship anymore. I blew it up." Technically, that hadn't happened yet.

"You destroyed a Warship and attacked Marines? How? I repeat again, who are you?" The voice at the other end was more forceful this time.

"By thinking about it, I guess-Ouch!" Fluck whipped his hand away, dropping the match on the ground. The flame had kept burning and had came rather close to his hand, inducing a reflex action.

"By thinking about it?"

"Yeah."

"What is your name? Who are you?" the voice repeated a third time, sounding slightly more afraid than before.

"Chaos has no name, but his agent... is known as Fluck C. Zvergher."

"Hey...I know you, we've set a bount-" Fluck cut the Marine on the opposite end off. Time to go, just in case the world noble decided to blow up the ship. He left the den-den mushi behind; he would not be needing it again. He had set the chain of events in motion, and that was what he had to do. Sighing, Fluck turned around and clambered above deck before walking towards _ The Windy Durge_ and hopping on it.

----

_Meanwhile, below deck..._

A trail of flame on the wooden deck continued growing from a tiny matchstick. It continued on, and on, until it encountered a type of powdery substance. Why, one may well assume that powder on a warship could only be gunpow-

----

"BOOM!" Fluck turned instinctively towards the sound of the explosion. Anything amiss appeared to be his fault lately. Which it probably was. The ship had burst into flame just as he had hopped off the ship, giving an eerie effect that he was the one who had done the deed. Which it probably was. Now, if only he could figure out how he had done that. Suddenly, the chaos user realized that since the flame was going out of control, it was therefore also threatening to singe both ships. Well, this was a good chance to earn some brownie points.

He turned away hastily and at the same time muttered, "Chaotic Probability!", under his breath. The effects were immediate; Infinite Injustice had luckily managed to avoid any kind of burning, but _The Windy Durge_ was not as fortunate: the direction of the wind had blown the flames towards the noble-owned ship, singing it badly. Even if it was nothing serious, hopefully that would appease Shin a little...

Sighing again, Fluck sat down on the deck, not realizing that Annie was also present.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2008)

"Amusing.The power to manipulate luck..." Rek said as flames burned the edges of the Windy Dirge. It was no big deal, really, as Matyr had outfitted the ship with flame-resistant steel. "Those powers are quite a wonder." Rek said. "No they're not." Annie said menacingly, her pistols aimed at Fluck. "Just look at what he did to my hair!" She points to a portion of her yellow locks that was slightly singed by the flames. "Calm down, Annie. You need not worry a thing." Jun adviced. The marksman scoffed and pointed at Jun's skirt. "AH!" She yelped as tried to put out the flame, but to no avail. "You either burn, or you take it off, my dear Jun. make your choice." Rek beams widely as he looks at his spearwoman companion. "Never." She glared.

"Very well.I'll be watching the fun, then." Rek sits down next to Fluck, giving him a congratulatory pat on the back. "I have no choice." Jun's face turns red as she rips her skirt off. Despite all the noise caused by the fight, everything turned silent to the men when they heard that expensive silk fabric being ripped from Jun's legs. "*OH.MY.ODA.*" Every man on board the Windy Dirge and the Infinite Injustice yelled as they saw Jun's long legs, save for Rek who merely exclaimed. "Hers is better than yours." To Annie.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2008)

Annie ignores Rek's comments about her legs, "I have great legs..." she mutters to herself. The blond gunslinger quickdraws and guns down three Marines who run in panic after seeing their boat destroyed and their Commander totally manhandled. Behind her a Marine stabs at her with a cutlass but she casually sidesteps and trips him up and knees him in the gut. Then she tosses him overboard like so much flotsam and jetsam. 

She spins around to finish any stragglers and sees another dark haired girl who she recognizes as the one called Cassie, at the rear of the ship aiming with a revolver at a pistol toting Marine but for some reason she hesitates to fire and her gunhand trembles, "Hey whats wrong with you, just fire!!" bellows Annie. 

Cassie hands still shakes and for some reason she doesn't fire. Suddenly a Marine appears from behind with a dagger aimed for her back and the Marine in front fires with his pistol. *BANG! BANG!*

When the smoke clears the two Marines drop to the floor with bulletholes in their necks. Annie stands in front of the girl protectively with her guns drawn. She looks at Cassie and frowns, "I know how you feel because I've been there but you have to put those emotions aside and move on. People die all the time, get used to it..." she says matter of factly and runs off to finish any stragglers. 

_The Dark Justice - The beginning of the Grand Line_
"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Lt. Commander formerly, just Lieutenant Zane Garrick pops open a bottle of champagne and sprays it around. The newly promoted Colt also celebrates his promotion but V stands coolly against the corner with his arms folded, he cares little for promotions.

Garrick looks at his handpicked killers, his champions of justice, "Do ya see!! What did I tell you!? Our hard work and bravery has finally paid off." In his mind, wantonly massacring hundreds of civilians, razing two islands and killing his own subordinates counts in that category as well. "And soon I'll be a Captain and then we can really do some damage....hehe plus I have some new leverage to bargain with," he says cryptically and winks slyly at the newly minted Junior Lieutenant Beverly Clemens formerly an Ensign but Garrick had promoted her himself the minute he found he made it to Commander rank. Clemens winks back at him and walks away.

V frowns because he knows what those two have been up to both in and out of the sheets so to speak. Suddenly a Marine strides up to Garrick and Colt and salutes, "Sirs we have an urgent communique from HQ..." Garrick nods and he motions Colt and V to follow to his office. 

A voice speaks from Garrick's black den den mushi, *"Congratulations Commander Garrick. The work that you and your allies did on Med Island was impressive, a true feat worthy of absolute justice."*

Garrick grins and nods, he silently gives V and Colt a thumbs up sign, "Yes thank you sir but we are mere humble servants of the greater good," he replies, hamming it up for the man.  

*"Yes very true. We have a new urgent mission for your crew and we would be very grateful if you managed to succeed,"* replies the voice. 

Garrick leans anxiously over his desk, this is it he thinks maybe he wants us to bag a hundred million bounty Pirate finally, maybe something bigger even...

*"There is a crew of rookie Pirates that have come to our attention and we want them disposed of immediately before they get the chance to grow,"* says the voice. Garrick frowns with disappointment, "Huh? Rookie Pirates? No offense sir but sending us to smash rookie pirates is a waste of important resources."

Silence over the other end and then the voice speaks, *"Well these are not your average rookie Pirates and there are two among them who we consider to be top level threats to certain vital interests shall we say...also if you took on this important mission I'm sure that further commendations and even a promotion would follow."* Garrick's eyes light up at the thought of a promotion, "We'll take it sir!" exclaims Garrick and he flashes another thumbs up to V and Colt. 

_Somewhere deep in the Grand Line...._
A man sits at a conference table and laughs, "I just got word from our liaison within Marine HQ, he bought it hook line and sinker..." he says. Around him sit other figures dressed in black suits, "Good hopefully this guy won't fail like that useless Jack did," says another voice. 

"What if he interferes?" asks another voice.

"He won't, we've sent him to the New World as punishment. He'll be too busy with things over there to do anything about it," replies another.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2008)

Dante looked to the sky as he awoke from his nap, the slow rocking of the boat always sent him to sleep - despite the ensuing chaos around him. Over the past few days he had gotten used to the crews' behaviour. He strolled to the lower deck where Shinpachi was working.

*"Where'd you learn all this crap from?* He said about to pick up a cylinder

"Touch that and die. I'm not even exaggerating." Shinpachi said not looking, "We are headed over there now, to Musashi's island. He was one of our crew once but he got ... annoyed at the red line."

*What? he got annoyed at the geography. why?"* Dante said retracting his hand from the table.

"The reason we ended up in the grand line was because we were trying to get from the South Blue to the North Blue using the reverse mountain. We....I mean they... I wasn't part of the crew then...they tried everything and almost got themselves killed on the Calm belt trying to get back home."

*"Hmm. So what's he doing about it?"* Dante asked peering at his sword. It was completely unrecognisable.

Shinpachi sighed and pushed up his glasses. "He loves Bleach, you know. That's why the captain and him get along so well. Bunch of manga cosplaying freaks. My name isn't even Shinpachi, he just loves Gintama so much....anyway best not get into that." He looks at Dante, "I can see why he chose you. Your sensei....does he play games?"

*"Yeah...how'd you know?* Dante asked confused.

"Nevermind, you are best not knowing." Dante shrugged his shoulders at Shinpachi's comment. The ship seemed to be slowing down. 

Dante strolled up and saw a small island off the coast of a much larger one in the distance. the small island had nothing in it except a house with two arms at the front holding up a banner. 

*"That's...totally Flucked.. I mean fucked up. It's so strange I can't even swear properly!*"

They got off the boat and Gintoki embraced a strange old man who had thick glasses and only wore underpants. There was no way Dante was even touching him

"Ah let's see, you've done well. It must have taken you quite a while to assemble these guys. Sougo, Kagura, Sa-chan even Sadaharu! and ....is that Dante?!" he exclaimed.

Dante turned to Shinpachi *"does he have a devil fruit ability or something?"*

"Not exactly...." Shinpachi sighed feeling truly sorry for the information Dante was about to receive. "Honestly it borders on child abuse." he muttered under his breath


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2008)

_On The Infinite Injustice..._
A bruised and battered Lt. Commander Baggu has seen his whole crew decimated and his ship blown up and he is literally now on his hands and knees begging for forgiveness. He looks around at the unforgiving faces of, Shin, Marcks, Alph, Led and the others.

He crawls towards Shin's ankles and begs, "Please don't kill me. I promise that I'll turn myself in for my crimes..."

_On the Dark Justice..._
Garrick leans against his desk in his personal quarters. Junior Lt. Beverly Clemens stands at attention reading a report on their new quarry...

"They are a strange bunch, it seems that they hijacked the ship and crew of a group of Pirates known as the Marrow Pirates. Former Commodore Purin Purin encountered them in the North Blue twice and failed to capture them..."

"BAH! Purin Purin!! That powderpuff effeminate piece of trash excuse for a Marine!!!" Garrick interjects loudly.

Clemens smirks and stares at Garrick with amusement, "May I go on or do you want to vent some more?" she asks the temperamental Marine. Garrick glares at her for a second and waves his hand flippantly. 

Clemens continues, "There are six known members of their crew that we're aware of," and she hands him several bounty posters. Garrick snorts with laughter when he sees the low bounties, "Pffft...losers..." he mutters. Garrick seems to focus on the picture of an attractive young gunslinger, "She looks familiar for some reason, almost as if we've crossed paths before...and it wasn't pleasant for me," he says. Clemens looks at the poster and shrugs, "I'll kill her myself if you want..." she replies casually. 

Garrick looks at a blank poster and looks confused, "Shin the smokin Samurai....another loser," he mutters, "Where the fuck is this guys picture?" he asks Clemens, holding up the wanted poster. She shrugs again, "It appears that Attachan screwed up," she responds. Garrick smirks, "Waste of a Marine that man is..."

Clemens finishes her report, "So what will our next move be sir?" she asks him. Garrick mulls it over, "We'll wait for them to come to us. No need to rush this. If they're good then they'll get to the Grand Line pretty soon and when they do we'll smash them," he slams his massive fist into the palm of his other hand creating a loud thud, the kind of thud that can smash bones easily. 

Now Garrick grins, "Enough of that, I want to hear your other report..." he mutters. "And what report would that be sir?" Clemens asks knowingly. Garrick walks towards her and tosses her on his bed and Clemens laughs.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 30, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice._

While the marines is begging the crew to not to kill them, Shin sighs before he says.
"They're much too pitiful to kill, I don't know about you guys but I don't take pleasure in killing a dad bunch of weaklings like these."Shin sad as he took Alph along with him to the helm.
"Just chuck them overhoard or something, they can use the floating wooden wreckage of their ship to swim back to Bliss Island of whatever."He suggested to the crew as he walked away, though he didn't care what happened to the marines as long as they got off the ship.

_Meanwhile on Syren Island_

In a bar, who like most businesses on the island was barely making by.
Inisde are two men sitting, while the barman is on the other side of the bar pouring them their drinks.
Meanwhile the three are engaged in a conversaion while everynow and then cast a glance at the door to see if no one will step in and overhear them talking.

"I'm telling you, this crisis is all because of that damn Black Widow."The oldest of the three men said, his appearance would remind you of Santa Claus with a fat body, grey hair with a long equally grey beard.
"I've lived her all my life and it's true that ever since that hurricane hit the island many years ago that we can't compete with Water 7 anymore but things were going a lot better 3 years ago."

*"It certainly was."The barman agreed."Back then I wasn't rich or anything but atleast I could make a living out running this bar but now I have to run this bar ?nd help around Joe's farm just to get by."*The two other men knew the situation all too weel and nodded in aggreement.

"That's exactly what I mean, ever since the Black widow started abducting men not only a lot of good workers have never been seen again but the rumours have spread to nearby islands and now most captains just sail past out of fear for the Black Widow."

*"Yup, and it ain't like we can do anything about her ourself, those 4 cronies of her can probably take the whole town on without even trying and that Captain Starsmore of the marines won't do anything unless we have solid evidence that she is behind it."*

"That arrogant basterd is too busy with his fancy parties to give a damn about us citizens.......All that guy keeps saying is that can't believe that a such beautiful and sweet woman would do such horrible things."

_Somewhere else on Syren Island, The Michaels-Watson practice to be precise_

A Den-Den Mushi rings several times before long haired man picks it up, the hair was long to the point that you might think he was a woman but one look at his front would make you sure of him being man.
Though he was of average size you could easliy tell he was quite muscular and there were many scars across his face, because of that you would expect that the skin that was hidden by his clothing would also be heavily scarred.

He picked up the horn and said.
"With Kazuma.........Kay, give me a sec and I'll put her on."The man said as he took the phone with him and knocked on a door across the hall.
Like usual there was no answer and so he entered, because of the nodachi that was positioned around his lowerback he had to move trough the doorway a little awkward.

"Miss Watson, it's HIM."He placed the phone on a table that was inside this surgical room and then left.

With an annoyed sigh she took off the medical gloves and turned around for the call, her operating garments were soaked in blood and behind her was the corpse of man with it's chest opened up.
"I'm busy."Was the first thing she said as he picked up the phone."Alright, alright, I'll make sure to get two ready for that party of your's but you really should cut back on those parties of your's."She paised shortly as the man was replying trough the phone.
"Yes, I know but at this rate, within a year there won't be nobody to serve anymore on those parties of your's."

Once again she was silent for a moment before the Den-Den mushi fell asleep again.
_That's weird, did he just say that he needs human meat for each meal and that's why he goes trough them so fast.
If he meant each meal as in Breakfast, lunch and dinner everyday then I don't get where he gets the bodies from because I'm only supplying him enough to cover what he needs on his parties.......That would explain why the rate of dissapearances is much higher then it should be.
Oh well, I've wasted enough time as it is.....I'll just forget about this and get back to work._

After that she put on a pair of new medical gloves and continued with removing the heart to see if the drugs she had been giving the man actually worked.


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 30, 2008)

Led sees Shin and Alph walking away as the marine begs them for his life.
"Huh......." He could not decide what to do but then ...
"Damn you man....I cannot decide to kill you or not so I will do somethign different."
Suddenly Led with extreme force kicked Baggus straight to his stomach sending him flying to the sky away of the ship.
A fast, strange and maybe stupid decision, but thats Led....


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 30, 2008)

A Marine Ship was casually sailing through the sea at a steady pace. Onboard the ship was about 30 marines and their superior, a Lieutinant. The marines seemed a but worried as they hastely paced around the ship and a troublesome way.

_"Just k-k-knock on the door and tell her the situation"_ A terrified marine said. _Well, I-I-I'm not going to do it. You know the Captain likes her own private time and you see the sign on her door don't you? _ The sign on the door clearly read "DO NOT DISTURB. THANKS!" _"I'll do it!"_ A new recruit said as he marched up to the door and opened it. A sweet aroma of perfume was sensed as the marine walked into the room. It was bright and tidy and a woman sat in a rather nice looking chair behind a desk.

_"Captain Anglora-sama! We have urgent......_ Tell me, are you literate hun? The woman interupted the marine as he was speaking. _"......... Y-Yes I am ma'am!_ Then I suspect that you did see the sign clearly implemented on the door. Captain Anglora said in a suspicious way. _Y-y-yes Captain Anglora-sama, but there has been an attack on an ally marine ship by a group of pirates! They just called us in distress on the den den mushi. Commander Baggu has been defeated!_ My my, this sounds troublesome.That fool Baggu was defeated by some second rate pirates. HA, no skill at all. Where is their location? _"Very close to here ma'am. About 10min at least._ Alright! Set course to their location! _"YES MA'AM!"_

Soon, Anglora and her squad arrived at the location. Anglora walked out of her cabin and onto the deck of her ship. She stood looking at the ship known as the Infinate Justice and she said these words, Follow behind me, Hibana no soaring! Sparks erupted from Anglora's feet as she was propelled into the air like a fire cracked and landed gracefully on the infinate Justice. She stood with her hands on her hips looking around.

Hello darlings! She said in a friendly tone.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 30, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice

"Pfff nog again."Shin gave an annoyed sigh as another Marine showed up and once again a marine flew trough the sky and landed on their deck.
"Wait nevermind, I like this one a lot better."He said as he jumped down to get a little closer to the woman.
"Why hello to you too."He replied with a smile on his face as he circled around her, right now he was certainly liking what he was seeing here.
"What's such a pretty lady like you doing working as an Marine, why not join my crew as my future wife eh?"He proposed, as if he was the captain or something......Though he had no intention of marrying a marine, he had no problem with doing some other things to a beauty like that.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2008)

From _The Windy Durge_, Annie sees yet another Marine hop onboard the ship and a female one at that. The blond gunslinger looks at Rek, "Is she one of yours?" she asks the Nobleman. 

He shakes his head, "No, I've never seen her before," he responds, "Though it seems your friend Shin has taken a liking to her..." and he points at Shin darting around the female Marine like a lovesick puppy. 

Annie laughs, "Pffft...that guy could walk into a brothel with 20 G's in his pocket and still strike out," she says mockingly but her tone hides a hint of annoyance as well. 

Rek ever the patient listener pick up on it, "Could it be that you're jealous that the attention is not all on you now?" he asks her teasingly. 

Annie glares at Rek, "Heck no. We need more girls in the crew as far as I'm concerned," she says.

Rek prods even further, "Yes but not any girls that he's interested in..." he adds pointing at Shin.

Annie laughs, "A loser like him would be interested in his own cousin for pete's sake. He's a pig pure and simple and I don't care who he chases after or not," she responds haughtily but she still doesn't convince Rek. 

"Well you still have me..." the Nobleman replies. "You'll also have my fist in your face if you don't stop trying to psychoanalyze me fella," she responds.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2008)

dante hated video games but now he was sitting in some guys room whilst 20 people watched him watch a cinematic sequence of the character he was based on fighting a twin. he sat and played the game dying several times but eventually getting the hang of it. he spent an hour getting through the first 3 missions and then he put the control pad down. everyone waited for him to speak
*
"he's nothing like me!"* he said pointing at his mirror image on the tv. everyone fell down in disbelief.

"he's totally like you! everything you say and do is like him too." musashi said.
*
"nope. I'm totally cooler than him, more good looking, smarter and a shit load funnier. plus I swear."* he retorted. no one could argue with that sort of logic. *"and for godsake put some trousers on! the last thing I want to see is an old mans bluge in my face. the reason I died 4 times was because you kept thrusting in excitement"
*
musashi scowled "freedom son, freedom. you should try it."

*"no one would. hey put your trousers back on!" *he said as sougo and hijikate took off their trousers. sa-chan once again fell to the ground with a nosebleed.

gintoki turned serious.

"right, enough fooling around, we're finally going to north blue. mushashi has finished his transport method and we'll be heading into unknown waters. we have to be on our guard. are you ready for this?!"

dante would have been stirred by this speech had his captain decided too to remove his trousers.

*"yes. I'm ready. lets do this."* dante said as enthusuastically as he could but ended up being sarcastic.

"right then! how does this work?" gintoki asked.

"I fire you out of a really big cannon." musashi said matter of factly.

"I see. it seems I have put my life in the hands of a complete idiot!" gintoki said smacking him on the head.

"no no. it works! see!?" musashi showed them huge plastic balls, which he climbed into. "special plastic, tough as metal but can float. it'll be fine in the super mega justaway cannon"

*"let me guess your naming sense was in your other pants pocket?" *dante said shaking his head.

"ok where's the one for the ship?" shinpachi asked.

"ship? oh I knew I forgot something and it'll take 4 years to make enough plastic for that!"

"BAKA!!" they shouted in unison.

"it can't be helped. we go and we shall find a boat. in the meantime musashi I want a boat made out of that plastic by the time I get back!" gintoki snarled, "ugh I need a parfait."

they all clambered into their balls and took a small ration of food and water with them as well as their favourite weapons. of course they were the first ones to be shot out of the cannon, for all they knew they were going to die, right there and then. 

they were rolled into the canon and listened to the countdown.

3-2-1. fire!

nothing happened. they all looked at each other as they all expected it to fail. then a huge explosion and more than half of them messed themselves as they were propelled into the air and huge velocities.

soon they would reach north blue and their mission would begin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2008)

Led pushes Shin out of the way and smirks at the female Marine, "My name is Led...hehe...did you know that I beat the mighty Shikon, leader of the North Blue Slave Trade singlehandedly?" 

The lady Marine nods as if impressed, "Interesting..." she looks over at Shin, "And who did you beat hun?"

Before Shin can speak Led interjects, "Him, oh he just beat a Lobster," he replies.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 30, 2008)

Anglora looked around to see the destruction of the marine ship and to see Commander Baggu in a submissive state. Cover your face in embarassment Baggu. Anglora said. She then  turned her head to look at Shin and Led, throwing her hair in the process. She smiled gently at them as she stroked her hair with her hand. So tell me handsomes, did you take part in the destruction of this marine unit or did you have some friends to help? 

Anglora began to eye Annie as if she and her had some type of rivalry. Anglora then fixed her attention on Rek. He seemed to be someone of high society. Anglora began walking around the deck of the ship and examining it. She turned again to look at Led and 

Do I need to know anything else before I kill you all hun?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 30, 2008)

While was ready to test if Led's hard skin would withstand the blade of the Divine Dawn because of the DF user's comments.
"You try defeating a lobster with a tougher skin then your's, I could've taken Shikon with my eyes closed.....That guy was all brute force."He replied, believing every word of it, Crayphish was strong but the main difficulty was the fact that he was pretty much born to take on swordsmen with those natural defences.

Though he made a note to take Led down a notch when he got the chance,  he was getting a bit too cocky.

Though when the woman started talking again, all his attention was focused on her.
"Nah, we mostly kicked these guys of our ship......We don't care much for marines, and a corrupt marine is just as bad as the rest."
He pointed over to the Windy Durge.
"There's a guy on that ship, a real pain,  he blew up the ship."

He listened some more to the woman's words and then simply snorted.
"Don't be such a joker cutie."He responded, though the word reminded him of that horribly named ship Annie used to sail on, he still had to laugh a little when he thought of that moment he learned the name of that ship.
"Look, I don't fight ladies, no matter how hot they are...."He trailed off as he stared at her for a while until Alph emulated the sound of clearing his throat.

"But we're like pretty strong and I'm pretty sure one of the others here can take you easily, not too brag or anything and you're like on your own with a bunch of marines on your ship that are as weak as those other idiots."He said as he pointed towards the Baggu and his crew.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 30, 2008)

_Marine base G12, Medical Section..._ 

Lieutenant Massive E. Go slurped down the awful medicine that the nurse gave him.  He didn't enjoy it, but he needed it if he was to find the man who snapped his spine.  From his legs down, he couldn't move.  "Go, you have visitors," called out Lieutenant Junior Grade Krillon Jackheart, passing by.  "Yeah, yeah... send them in," Go muttered.  

Two strange looking people entered the room.  One of them had his eyes covered by strange metal patches and was wearing an armored suit.  The other, a female, had a metal plate covering her left eye and wore lighter armor.  She had a rifle strapped to her back.  The woman stepped forward.  

"Lieutenant," she began with a thick German accent.  "We have reason to believe you fought a man named OC Denton.  Here is his picture." She held up OC's wanted poster.  "Yeah, that's him," Go muttered.  "He did this to me..."  "Do you have any idea where he is?" the man asked.  "No... but I saw him escape on a frigate.  It's ID code was 845-678.  You can make a check at the database."  The man nodded to the woman.  She leaned forward, and before Massive could react, his body was hanging from a medical tube coming from the ceiling.  The man signaled to her and they left.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 30, 2008)

Marcks runs and jumps onto the side of the ship facing the other crew members.He slowly clears his throat as he smiles."Ha ha ha ha Attention crewmen I have to inform you all,I defeated two fishmen today"he said gloatingly to the other members onboard."One was a very powerful Killer Whale Fishmen the other was a powerful Puffer Fishmen who seemed to have infinite needles."Marcks jumped down "But with a Pow and a Bam! I took those two down in a flash.What can I say I am a hero!"he says laughing to himself.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 30, 2008)

Anglora laughed a bit at Shin's words. She put her hands on her hips and cocked her head slightly to the side. You know hun, underestimating an opponent is one of the most vital mistakes hat many have made. Anglora then began to pace around the ship, continuing to speak to Shin. Refusing to fight because I'm a woman....... I take great offense in that dear.

Anglora held out her arm at Shin preparing an attack. Hibana stream! A stream of sparks shot out of Anglora's hand at Shin. The effects if hit would be some terrible burns, especially to a wooden ship.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 30, 2008)

"Are you ready?" Dante said, "Yes" Blue responded, "you do know that if you do this, it will hurt you." Blue payed no attention, she was about to use her powers to transfer some of her power to Shin, to help him fight the Marines, she step on large stone floor with a weired symbol on it and placed her hands on a floating orb"in this night in this hour, i call upon the ancient power, Sun by day, Moon by night, share my power give him my light" the orb begin to glow and some blue lines appered on her skin, it begin to suck some of of power out her body and she stuggled trying to maintain her balence, "AHHHAHHHHHH!!! Blue screamed, "BLUE YOU HAVE TO STOP!!" Dante screamed, the orb then vanished and she fell backwards but Dante caught her, "Blue, Blue Wake Up! Damn!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 30, 2008)

"Underestimating?"Shin replied with a snort."Sugah, you're in the presence of  about a dozen capable fighters and then I'm not even talking about myself."He boasted as his eyes followed her as she paced across the deck.
"And I'm trying to offend you, I would not dare to do such a thing to woman like you but I'm a man that lives accordings certain principles and therefor I will not fight you even if I might die because of it."This was true, he would defend himself if needed but he wouldn't lay a finger on her.

When the marine woman unleashed a stream of sparks from her finger Shin unsheathed his sword and readied one of his more defensive moves.
"Reverse Gail Splitter!"He called out as he held the blade with blunt side forward and and a slash was unleashed from the blade that soared trough the air.
He aimed it so that that neither the ship or the woman would be hit but the stream of sparks were knocked out of the way so it wouldn't harm the ship.

"I like my woman feisty, but how about we stop this pointless fight and head for my room."Though he said this rather arrogantly, it was only a facade....He was actually thinking this.
_This is gonna be a problem, I really could use Annie to bail me out right now._


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2008)

Dante and Gintoki were the only ones to notice the huge cannon shake as it fired, splitting the crew into groups. Dante, Gintoki, Shinpachi and Sougo were together the other group had the others. They would be fine with Kagura and Hijikata leading the rest, Gintoki just hoped they would land somewhere good. 

Meanwhile, their own group were going impossibly high towards some strange looking clouds, then they started to arc and accelerate towards Earth at a stupid speed. They approached a speck, which turned into a boat and they were about to hit it. Gintoki looked around again and Dante's ball seemed to have got lost in the clouds.

Dante looked around in total disbelief. His vessel was sitting precariously on the edge of a cloud

*"I'm almost certain that I shouldn't be able to do this"* he said looking dazed


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 30, 2008)

_In the navigation room_

"what is that?" Micky said, he saw something that seemed to be a ship coming there way, "what, let me see" Vicky said, Vicky then called down to the weapon room and let them know that a ship is coming and they need to get the cannons ready just in case of a battle.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2008)

From her comfortable perch on _The Windy Durge_ Annie stands watching the current action with inner amusement and for some reason she feels satisfaction that the he's in conflict with the female Marine. 

"You know, they are your crew..." points out Rek in an obvious tone of voice. 

Annie nods, "I'm sorry I was just enjoying seeing Shin get his ass kicked by a girl..." she responds. Annie knows perfectly well that Shin goes by some antiquated macho code of ethics that prevents him from fighting females and he won't attack no matter what. The blond gunslinger sighs and grabs a rope attached to the mast of _The Windy Durge. _

"I guess I'll go help out..." she mutters. Annie swings between ships, flying high into the air and lands elegantly on the deck of _The Infinite Justice_. She turns towards Shin and smirks, "Havin' trouble with a girl, fella?" Annie asks amusingly.

Then Annie looks confidently at the lady Marine, "Back off bitch, the only one who's allowed to manhandle Shin is me!" she exclaims.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 30, 2008)

Anglora smirked as a woman swung into the middle of her battle. Anglora threw her hair a bit with her hand as she stared Annie down. Oh my, such language coming from a woman! You truly are forgetting that woman must be elegant and that language isn't tolerable. Maybe you aren't a woman after all.

Anglora put her hands on her hips and continued to eye Annie. She dusted her clothes off jsut in case she might have gotten herself dirty in the slightest already. If you plan on attacking me then come you rouge beast. Dealing with trash of the sea is no problem for me hun. Anglora remarked in an arrogant fashion.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 30, 2008)

Marcks seeing the tense situation looked a little worried.A sweat drop ran down his cheeck but then he shook his head quickly and pulled out his Pellet gun."Hey lady! I won't stand by and just let you do whatever you want on this ship" he lifted the gun upwards aiming the barrel at her head."If you wanna mess with us then I will show you no mercy"as he said this his goggles lite up and a red scope appeared over his right eye.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2008)

"If you plan on attacking me then come you rouge beast. Dealing with trash of the sea is no problem for me hun." Anglora remarked in an arrogant fashion.

Annie mimes Anglora's haughty and pretentious poses and throws her strawberry blond hair back and bats her eyelashes. The female gunslinger curtsies towards Anglora in a mocking fashion and smirks, "Oh yes you're totally right, how unladylike of me. Here let me rephrase my words, I would very much like to kick your elegant and refined ass and send you packing."

She hates these kind of snobbish women who act as if females in general must be held to a different standard then men. Annie walks right up to Anglora, stops in front of the lady Marine and places her hands on her hips and she looks the taller woman up and down as if taking stock of her. 

Annie thumbs her nose at the Marine. "You don't mess with my guys. They may be, rude, arrogant, noisy, bothersome, and annoying, but I won't let anyone hurt my friends." Inside she feels weird saying that word, "friends," it feels strange to her and yet good at the same time.

"If you wanna scrap then we can do that and put on a show for all these boys but frankly you're the one who's demeaning the name of women by stooping this low..."  and Annie immediately prepares herself for the Marine's offensive.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2008)

Rek grins as he watches the upcoming fight between the marine and Annie take place. "This should be fun." With a snap of his finger Ruru retrieves a throne, a coffee table, and a pot of tea for Rek to drink. "My dear Jun, glad to see you didn't die of embarrassment." Rek says mockingly to the auburn haired warrior, who has concealed her rather flawless legs with a silk skirt that reaches her knees, courtesy of Ruru. "This skirt grants me little freedom in combat." Jun told Rek, who sat down on his throne, waiting for the fun to start. "So you'd rather have all the men see you half-naked?" Rek questions. Ignoring the pompous noble's words, Jun looks at Annie and the marine, both itching to fight. "When shall we acquire a true battle, I wonder?" Jun thinks out loud. "Don't know." Rek replies. "But unless one of us finally understands, I don't think we're going to be doing much fighting."

Cass quietly enters the lower decks through the main door, knowing that Rek was referring to her.

_3 years ago, Shabondy_

"This is insane!" Annie exclaims as she shot Rek. All her attacks were accurate, and yet none of them seemed to bother him. "How droll." Rek says as he fires his own bullets at Annie.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 31, 2008)

_3 Years ago on Shabondy..._
Annie darts away from Rek's shots and zips around him at a fast pace. She fires on the run trying to hit him at all angles but for some reason her bullets aren't hitting home. The blond gunslinger narrows her eagle like eyes and focuses as the bullets hit the young noble but are somehow negated. Suddenly Annie's sharp eyes catch the quick and barely noticeable changes in her bullet's configurations. 

Somehow this young man is changing the very composition of her bullets into harmless matter. _He's a devil fruit user,_ she thinks and furrows her brow. Annie's training kicks in and she changes tactics. She realizes that she can't hurt him with just normal bullets and wishes that she had some different kinds of trick shots in her arsenal but she has no money to acquire the materials for such projects. Instead Annie opts for the direct and blunt approach.

The gunslinger holsters her revolvers and sprints around the young nobleman as fast as her nimble feet can carry her and tackles Rek from the rear. They both hit the ground rolling end over end with Annie gaining top position. 

She presses a knife against Rek's throat, "I don't want to kill you..." she says, and even though she figures that the boy can probably just turn her knife to dust, she points down at her weapons belt. A small black cartridge blinks on and off with a glowing red light, "I hope you know what this is because I'm prepared to go to any ends to surivive..." she says quietly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2008)

_3 years ago, Shabondy_

In the sidelines, Lord Bartle laughs as Annie readies herself for a suicide attack. "GURAHAHAHA!This lass has got a lot of guts if she's resurting to blow ya up, lad!" Bartle looks at Ruru with an amused face, and the butler quickly takes a pot of soup from a nearby deli. "Tenk ya' Ruru.I wonder sometimes how we ever managed without ye." Rek's father flips his gray ponytail to his back and gorges the entire pot of soup.

"Ryahahaha. Shouldn't I be on top, my dear?" Rek asks the blond marksman, clearly amused at her last ditch effort to survive. "So, are you going to give up, or do I have to splatter you all over the ground?" The busy street was now empty, as everyone was afraid of joining Rek and Annie to kingdom come. There were no marines to quell the fight, as Bartle had ordered them all to leave the area.

"Go ahead, my dear. But I have one question to ask you." Rek clutches Annie's bomb, taunting her to use it. "And what would that be, fella?" She asks. "Your name. Might I know the name of the woman who shall end my life?" Rek asks. Alarmed by his words, Ruru transforms to his hybrid beetle form and tries to grab Rek, but Bartle gets in his way. "Dun worry, Ruru. That lad mey not be manly like us, but he's got da brains of a Cipher Pol strategist!" Bartle yells proudly. "My name? It's Annie." Rek smiled, having heard her name. "Many thanks. My name is Rek." Rek smiles as he nears his face to Annie's. "Don't flinch." He locks his lips onto hers, surprising everyone except Bartle, who was laughing the entire time. "GURAHAHA! That lad's got in it in him after all!" Ruru nods his head in agreement. "Young master Rek is finally growing up." He wipes a tear off his eye, finding the moment touching.

Annie, however, was completely mortified. "Bastard..." Rek smirks as he breaks the kiss and grabs the trigger. "Ah, yes, almost forgot to end things with a bang." Rek smiles whimsically as he presses the trigger, causing Annie's bomb to explode.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 31, 2008)

_3 years ago on Shabondy..._
Rek triggers Annie's bomb and it explodes but thankfully for them there are no flames or sparks on this day. Instead a plume of smoke erupts from the bomb engulfing everyone close by. It was an ordinary smoke bomb, Annie was bluffing. 

The girl does have real bombs but after running away from "them", she refuses to kill in cold blood, it is an oath that she will break many times over the coming years and that will haunt her all the way until the present day. 

Annie looks down at Rek and smacks him for kissing her, "That's as far as you'll ever get with me fella," she promises. She could easily have run through the smoke screen but now that she's doomed to be hunted down by a high level Marine after striking Nobles, she knows its futile. They certainly won't send an Admiral for someone as insignificant as her but no doubt they'll send some badass to take care of her she thinks. 

Annie sighs and looks at the older Noble, "I'm not going to run so just go ahead and get on your den den mushi and call the Marines mister....but I'm not going down without a fight...." she says with bitter resignation.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2008)

_3 years ago, Shabondy_

"We won't be doing that, lass, don't ya worry." Bartle told Annie as she got off Rek. "What say ya join us fer lunch?? Annie warily looked at the large noble. Aside from the expensive silver robe, he wore a simple white shirt that showed his large muscles....and a skirt. "Milord, I believe this young woman is looking at your kilt." Ruru pointed out. "GURAHAHAHA! Let her, Ruru. Da more people learn of the manliness of da Kilt, da more uf them will wear it." 

"Father why must you wear that insufferable skirt of yours?" Rek asks. Bartle looks at his son with a sour face. "DA KILT IS DA ULTIMATE SIGN OF MANLINESS, LAD! IT IS IN NO WAY INSUFFERABLE!!!" He yells with all his might. Rek yawns and turns to Annie. "Well, where would you like to eat?" He questions her. The marksman aims her gun, still defiant, but confused at what their goals are. She could not understand why they haven't sent for the marines to take her down, instead offering her a meal for attempting to kill them. "If you don't accept, then father WILL call the marines." Rek approached Annie and grabbed a strand of her hair, playing with it. "Of course, you could always do other things to pay for your transgressions." Rek winks suggestively, earning him another slap to the face.

Having no other choise, Annie decided to accept the Noble's offer. She chose a particularly pricy restaurant she has always dreamed of eating in, to which Rek grumbled why they were eating at a peasant diner. They sat in a private room filled with pictures of beautiful castles, with a rectangular table in the middle. Inside, Bartle tells Annie of how impressed he was of her, as she was the only person to have ever dared steal from a world noble. Annie replied with a question of her own, as she wondered why they were not clad in the usual suits the worlld nobles don. "Those things?" Bartle puts his right leg on top of the table and points his sword in the air. "They are a crime against all manliness! A true man dun' need a suit t'a breathe !! By using his own manliness, man is able t'a make even the foulest of mists smell like da manliest of manly smells!" Behind Bartle, Ruru was playing a trumpet, giving Bartle's speech a heroic accompaniment. Rek, however, was too busy covering his and Annie's eyes to care for his father's speech. "Father." Bartle puts down his sword and looks at his only son. "Yes, lad?" He asks. "Could you please put on some underwear?


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2008)

Dante opened a container that had a strong smelling liquid in it and used it to dissolve the plastic ball he was in. He still couldn't believe the size of the cannon he was shot out from, he also couldn't believe he was standing on a cloud. Some were solid and others were not, he figured that out by throwing bits of plastic at them.

He quickly realised the darker ones were fine to step on and started to walk around the clouds.

"*I've clearly died and am in the afterlife. So what now? do I wait for an angel or something to pick me up. why am I the only person here? am I the only person to die from that dumbass mega cannon? why do I insist on talking to myself?"*

Dante stayed quiet and walked around. He didn't have his sword either as Shinpachi was still working on it. He saw something in the distance and wasn't sure what it was so e walked towards it, believing he was dead.

----------------

back on earth Gintoki, Shinpachi and Sougo were all falling towards a ship at stupid speed.

"this isn't going to end well." Gintoki said as he saw them crashing into the boat. Gintoki hit the sail tearing it down, Sougo skidded through the deck, ripping up a plank or two and Shinpachi hit the side of the boat. This unexpected event stopped the fighting dead as the crew on the ship peered over the edge to see what the hell just happened.

Gintoki was the first one to burst out of his plastic orb.

"Guys! Guys! isn't this like when the saiyans arrived to earth in pods! I bet these guys think we are superpowered aliens about to take over the world!" Gintoki shouted.

Sougo nodded. "Yeah, would be good if we weren't covered in poop."

"poop is the international sign of peace. Believe in poop." Gintoki exclaimed majestically.

Shinpachi, the only one to realise the severity of the situation, as he usually was spoke. "uh...we come in peace?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 31, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

Thankful for Annie intervening his battle with the marine woman but on the other hand careful not to let it show, Shin sheathed his Divine Dawn and moved out of the way so that he could enjoy this surely very hot and attractive performance to the best he could.

Though something odd happaned and Shin was afraid that his hallucinations were starting again, but this time a much warmer and soothing sensations was felt and the wounds from his battle earlier were starting to get warm to the point they started feel burning hot.
As he looked to see what was going on he noticed blue lines were started to form on his skin, thinking he was now finally losing that little sanity he had left he started to freak out but the reaction of Alph calmed him down a bit.

"Shin!"The android called out."What is going on with you?"Since the android managed to see it, it was obvious that Shin wasn't hallucinating but even though he was relieved to realise that, the thought that something unknown was actually going on with his body was also quite worrying.
But at soon as it happened it also dissapeared, the lines faded into nothingness and that warm sensation was no more.

"What the hell was that."He shot a glance at the marine but she seemed to busy with Annie to pay much attention to him so he got the suspicion that she wasn't the cause of it but only then he realised he wasn't feeling bad or anything because of it, on the contrary he actually felt even better.
And as his hands pulled away his sweater so that he could pull off the bandages on his chest, his eyes went wide from surprise.

Not a single wound was left, not even a scar......After quickly checking the rest of his injuries he found out that all of them were no more and that he was feeling perfectly fine.
"Very weird but I'm not complaining."


----------



## koguryo (Oct 31, 2008)

-With the Nonki Crew in South Blue heading towards the island

Paegun was sitting on the deck alone looking at the letter his father left, "I can't believe my own father called me a dumbass."

"He's right though, you are a dumbass."

Sooyoung walked over to Paegun, "We're almost there, and then I can find out more about this sword and you can receive yours."

Paegun got up and the lookout shouted, "OI, THERE'S THE ISLAND!!!!"

Paegun jumped with joy, "Heck yeah!!!  Time to receive what's mine."

There was a harbor and the Nonki docked there.  Paegun, Sooyoung, Joseph, and Eric got off the ship.  

The island had a large mountain in the middle, and a fairly prosperous city, as it was so close to the Grand Line for Pirates to begin their journey.

A lot of people were staring at them strangely when an old man with a cane, a long beard, and a gi walked up to Sooyoung, "That sword, where did you get it?"

Sooyoung looked at her jian, "I inherited this from my master."

The old man looked at the four Marines, "What is your purpose here?"

Paegun took out his father's letter and handed it to the man, "We came because of this.  Supposedly the last of the seven belongs to me."

The old man read the letter and smiled at Paegun, "You must go alone to the Mt. Tian Shan, I will tell your friends the story of the seven swords.  Good luck, it will be a somewhat spiritual journey.  Be wary of everything, the mountain has a habit of tricking people.  Come children."

Sooyoung, Joseph, and Eric shouted, *"WE'RE NOT KIDS!!!"*

Paegun looked at the large mountain, "Am I allowed to bring anything with me sir?"

The old man nodded and tossed Paegun a stick, "You can have this stick."

Paegun looked at the stick, "Cool, does the stick do anything?"

The old man laughed, "You can use it for a fire." 

Paegun threw the stick away and departed for the mountain.

-Meanwhile a few kilometers from the island

A large man was smirking on his ship, "This is where they're rumored to have come from, yes?"

A man wearing a monocle sipping on some tea answered, "Why yes Captain.  It is however rumored that they were all distributed."

The Captain got up from his chair, "We'll just have to pay a visit then.  We'll find out what that island is hiding.  Prepare to dock."

Another man with a claymore on his back looked at the Captain, "What about that Marine ship that's docked?"

The Captain laughed, "Hehehehe.  We can easily deal with them."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 31, 2008)

That miracle had drawn the attention of Shin and Alph but when they turned to look at the others they both noticed they were staring at something else.
On a different part of the deck a trio of in poop covered people crawled out of plastic orbs.
"Disgusting!"The two both shouted at the same time, even for an android like Alph such a display was sickening.

"Get those filthy idiots off my ship!"Shin shouted as he was hiding behind the tall form of Alph, Shin wasn't scared or anything but he had no intention of letting those guys get close to him.
"Someone do something about them, I don't care if they come in peace, just let them leave in peace already."He added, though he was sure everyone thought the same as he did.....I ain't touching those guys.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2008)

gintoki looked at the crew infront of him reeling back.

"sougo, I don't think they like you."

"captain, go to hell." sougo said.

once again shinpachi shook his head and approached them, they took a step back.

"if you could just let us use a shower"

gintoki smiled as he noticed the retreat and took two steps forward. they took two steps back. gintoki and sougo looked at each other and grinned.

 they ran towards the crew, who were understandably disgusted by the poop covered pirates.

shinpachi sat down with his head in his hands. "you're going to get yourselves killed." he said as he waited for the inevitable.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 31, 2008)

Fluck gaped, open-mouthed at the Infinite Injustice. 

_"Are you fucking kidding me? This is definitely not my fault, I don't care anymore, this isn't my fault and I'm dropping the next person who blames me into the ocean or so help me I am going to blow up ALL our ships!"_

He saw the three figures, who appeared to be poop-covered, approach Shin and Alph. The two of them appeared to be rather afraid of them, and for good reason. Who on earth was going to approach three poop-covered people? Fluck's mouth was going dry from over-exposure to the air. If these nincompoops caused more problems on _The Infinite Injustice_, he would undoubtedly be blamed for it. And there was no way he was not going to stand for that....

"Chaotic Probability!"

Fluck waved his arm vigorously, in hopes that it would somehow enhance the effect. In all likelihood, it probably wouldn't help, but it at least gave Fluck the feeling that he had some measure control over his own fate, no matter how hollow it may be. On the bright side, though, his power had worked.

----

_On The Infinite Injustice..._

"We come in peace!" Gintoki ad Sougo shouted while they sprinted at the crew. Shin and Alph gulped (even though Alph didn't actually have a reason to gulp, being an android), and leapt out of the way.

"Hey, Gintoki, let's turn aro-" Sougo stopped mid-sentence as he tripped over his own feet and his momentum threw him a good 5 metres and into the ocean on the other side of _The Infinite Injustice_. 

"What's the matter Sou-" Gintoki too suffered the same fate as Sougo and he was sent careening deep into the blue sea where he could get the shower he wanted. At the sound of this, Shinpachi looked up hopefully, only for a seagull to sent pecking at him mysteriously. The sudden unexpected attack sent Shinpachi off balance, and he too plummeted off Shin/Annie's ship.

---

Fluck blinked. Well, that had went well. Hopefully he could explain that he was the one who had saved them from the devastating onslaught of three poop-covered people.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2008)

as gintoki and the other two swam towards their little plastic balls they managed to wash themselves of the poop.

"I was getting used to the smell." gintoki said. "ugh now I'm all salty."

he looked up at the ship.

"wonder if they're  good guys or bad guys." shinpachi said.

gintoki put a serious face on. "no such thing as good or bad people, we are all defined by the choices we make and no matter how you dress it up, killing is always wrong." he looked to the sky, "especially those who can't defend themselves."

"gintoki..." shinpachi said somewhat moved.

"we protect. if they are putting people in danger then I won't forgive them." gintoki said.

"that's all very well and good but we are quite literally in shit without a paddle." there were bits of poop surrounding them and they didn't have a paddle.

"sougo. you have a grapple on that rocket launcher of yours right?" gintoki said looking at the massive weapon.

"yup." he said taking aim and firing the grapple into the back of the boat. 

shinpachi took out some of the liquid that melted the plastic and deftly joined the three plastic balls together, making a very sturdy makeshift boat.

"ok try to stay out of their sight and we'll hitch a ride until the next island. I think weve got about 2 weeks of food if we ration it." as gintoki said this he was stuffing his face full of crisps.

"oi! what happened to rationing?!" shinpachi shouted.

"shh! they'll hear you!" he grinned back. a small punch up then ensued.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2008)

"What an odd batch." Rek thought as he watched the feces-covered men board a makeshift boat. "Ruru, go tell Matyr to blast them, I really feel like watching them explode." The butler bowed and entered the ship, running straight to the artillery batteries. 

"Such sickening men." Jun said. In the lower decks, Ruru was already giving the order to Matyr. "Finally! I get to blow something up!" The servants line up the ship's cannons and aim at the small ship. "Fire!" A volley of cannonballs was sent hurdling towards the feces-covered men.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2008)

"bad guys! definitely bad guys!" gintoki said as he saw the volley coming towards him. "Sougo!"

"on it!" he said releasing the grapple and planting the bazooka down. he waited and then pressed a button hidden near the trigger. suddenly several smaller rockets came firing out, seemingly at random but sougo had made minute adjustments to the position of the launcher. 

the tiny rockets hit the cannonballs, exploding and veering them off course slightly. 

"in all fairness you did run at them whilst covered in poop." shinpachi said "I'd have shot at you too."

"stop talking and get us out of here." gintoki yelled.

"fine." shinpachi pulled out a small bottle from his inside pocket. he wound up a pitch as if he were a baseball players and threw the small bottle in the air. it smashed onto the deck.

"what was that?" gintoki asked.

"when thatg chemical is released, it combines the nitrogen and oxygen in the air to make laughing gas over a one mile radius." shinpachi said starting to giggle.

Ssougo used his rocket one last time and fired it into the water. this was a powerful blast propelling them into the air and safely out of the cannonballs reach.

"damn bastards!" gintoki said "if dante was here then we'd show em"

"but you didn't use any of your power captain." sougo said.

"you mean my bankai?"

"no the real power." sougo said

"oh. no, they weren't worth going out of character for." gintoki said as he used his wooden sword to paddle somewhere.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2008)

"Poison? Rek!" Jun yelled aloud. "Oh, very well." Rek raises his hand to the air and smiles. "Sweetstuff parry." He says, converting the strange gas into a random sweet confectionary. "My dear Jun, would you please taste the gas and see if it worked?" Furious, Jun grabs Rek's arm and twists it. "Alright, alright, I'll do it." He sticks his tongue out in the air and tastes it. "Mmm, taffy." Rek smiles as he consumes more of the taffy mist. "Ryahaha! How tasty!"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2008)

"One thing is clear though," gintoki said as he paddled hard, "We're gonna have to power up." Gintoki looked at Shinpachi.

"Yes. Yes. I know. I'll get on it." he said taking out a notebook, "but you are really going to have to step up as well, captain."

"Ok! Ok! I promise the next time we are attacked I'll use my OOC powers ok. Even though Gin-san would never use them." Gintoki said.

"You really are dedicated to the cause huh?" Sougo said. "You know, I'm a weapons expert right. not just to this bazooka. Aren't there any characters that use other weapons, like twin pistols or sniper rifles."

"Yeah, and I'm not just an inventor. Come on, we'll stay in character, just let us use our full abilities. Same with you Gintoki. Use a real sword." Shinpachi said

"I...I'll think about it.." Gintoki said as they paddled off into the distance


----------



## Nero92 (Oct 31, 2008)

Destin Jaw walked in the town as it was filled with pirates, simple men and children.
His wounds stopped bleeding and now he was not in pain anymore.
As he was walking at the streets he suddenly saw a poster in a wall.

_*Tournament*
Come to the stadium to battle and you may win the prize.
Come to fight among the strongest men and become the Champion.
Fame, Glory and Money....!!​_

"Hmmm...interesting."
Jaw stopped a young boy and asked him the way to the stadium.

After some minutes he could see the huge arena at the center of the town and he could hear sounds like from a fight.
As he walked to the entrance 2 huge guards stopped him and aimed him with their big spears at his neck.
"Leave.You are late" one of them said with a loud voice.
"Well, here is your choise.Let me pass and leave or try to stop me then die and then I can pass inside after 3 seconds."
"You are late.You cannot pass inside."
The men pushed their spears more at Jaw's neck.

And suddenly Jaw appeared behind them as he was putting his one sword back in its scabbard and then the guards fell down as the blood came out of huge slices.



_*At the Dark Justice*_

Colt was still drunk and was looking at the posters of the pirates that they had to arrest.
*"Rookies but who knows....."*
As Colt looked at the wanted poster of that boy named Led
*"How the hell a young boy like that managed to defeat Shikon...?"
*


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 31, 2008)

V glanced at posters, and his frown increased when he saw the picture on one of them. "OC left Everret Industries... and now he's in the North Blue?! Something strange is going on."* "How the hell a young boy like that managed to defeat Shikon...?"*  Colt wondered out loud.  "I wouldn't worry about it.  He's got quite a powerful crew, they probably had something to do with it." V glanced at the door to Garrick's office.  He still wasn't done with Clemens, and V was intending on confronting him.  He nodded to Colt before heading back to his quarters to think over the new information.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 31, 2008)

Anglora continued to smirk at Annie as she blabbered on. She kept her hands on her hips and periodically examined her nails, clothes and hair while Annie spoke. At the end of Annie's short speech Anglora held her hand up to Annie's face in a indifferent manner.

Just the reply I'd expect from an ill mannered peasent such as yourself. Hun, you can hardly define yourself as a woman with such features, manners, and overall presentation.

Anglora's hand began to ignite with sparks as she prepared an attack. She used a familiar basic technique to kick things off.

I'll do you and the world some good by disenigrating you. Prepare yourself hun, Hibana no stream!A stream of sparks once again shot out of Anglora's hands and directly towards Annie.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2008)

Dante arrived at a city which was flaming and in ruins, hwatever had happened here was not a good thing. He wished he had his sword. He looked around the deserted area for some sort of clue as to what happened. Inside a burnt building was a bed with a mother and two children tied and burnt.

Clearly not an accident. Dante punched the wall in fury and the entire building started to shake. There was a strange shell on the desk, he picked it up and  casually watched as the building fell apart around him. As the house fell he dodged, parried, jumped and smashed until at the end he stood atop of a pile of rubble, all the while looking at the shell.

It was a curious shape and he put it in his pocket and walked on through the decimated town. There was graffitti on some of the walls

"die pako scum"

Pakos. The word wasn't familiar to him but it seemed like a typical us vs them affair. He heard some whimpering, it was a kid hiding behind a trashcan. Dante smiled but knew he wasn't that great with kids. Normally hed leave well clear but considering what this town had been victim to, it just didn't seem right.

"hey kid...shit always gets better no matter how bad it gets." it was weak but all he could come up with.

She looked up at him in bewilderment. Could she even understand what he had just said?

"dante? I didn't think you were real." she said meekly

Dantes head fell and he shook his head.

"why me."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 31, 2008)

Blue was having a dream, a dream of her childhood, she was playing in the garden with a little boy with Blue hair, their was a party going on with lots of people, her and the little boy ran into the house following Blue's father, and they was ease droping in on him talking to someone and the door flew open and everying goes dark and she wakes up, "hey, your finally awake" Dante  said Blue was her room, she was in pain from the power she  lost, "oww, i feel like a got shot 20 times, did the spell work?" Blue asked "yeah it did" Daisy said, coming with a tray of food "you know, you really should take it easy with that stuff, you could have died doing that, and look at you, you have Shin battle wounds", Blue trie to get up but the pain of the wounds kept her from moving, "Don't try to move, your in pain, just rest" Dante pleaded, "fine, but listen, whatever you do, dont let Shin die no matter what, because if he died's i die.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 31, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice..._
Even though the blond sniper is more then up for a fight, Annie knows that she's far from a hundred percent. She's still recovering from two gunshot wounds, and numerous injuries that she incurred from her battle with the two Fishmen gunners, less then two days ago. However, Annie never backs down from a fight ever. 

The moment Annie sees Anglora generate the sparks from her fingertips, the gunslinger reacts and quickdraws. She fires as the lady Marine blasts her with a shower of electricity...

"Foam Round!" A shell hurtles towards the spark attack and explodes into a giant, expanding, glob of foam. The electrical arc blasts into the foam ball creating a sizzling display of light and smoke but thankfully it shields Annie. 

But Annie is no longer there as she speeds around Anglora, aiming with her gold revolvers. *BANG! BANG! BANG!* She fires normal bullets at the lady Marine but Anglora rolls away and blasts Annie again with a long reaching electrical arc. Annie somersaults over the electricity and she can feel her hair stand on end from the static electricity being generated from the attack. Annie fires back while in midair... 

"Gel Round!" a shell explodes in front of Anglora and envelops her in a gelatinous substance that sticks to the woman and expands all over her preventing the Marine from moving. Annie smirks as she lands, "Gotcha!" she exclaims and she charges forward at the woman meaning to knock her overboard. 

Anglora laughs with amusement and suddenly her body starts to glow with electrical energy. The gel starts to smoke and explodes off the woman in a shower of sparks and electricity. Annie is blasted backwards and slides across the deck but flips back to her feet nimbly. Out of nowhere, Anglora appears right in front of the gunslinger in a blur and thrusts her long nails at the girls face. Annie ducks as Anglora's razor sharp nails hurl only an inch from the top of her head. As Annie changes levels suddenly Anglora executes a front kick which the girl blocks with her forearms but Annie feels a sharp stabbing pain and she spins backwards trying to create some space. 

Annie looks at two deep cuts in her forearms with annoyance _Great she's got knives in her boots, stupid Annie you should have seen them_, she thinks. Anglora doesn't give Annie any time to think as another electrical arc hurtles at her. Annie cartwheels off to the side, avoiding the arc and returns fires as she spins around but Anglora is easily as nimble and zig zags towards the sniper at great speed, staying a step ahead of Annie shots. Anglora lunges at Annie pretending to strike with her electrified nails but suddenly she freezes at the last second and presses the palms of her hands on the deck. Anglora smiles as a surge of electricity travels through the deck towards Annie and hits the girls feet, spreading up through her body. 

Annie spasms as the electricity courses through her body and she collapses to the floor. _This sucks_, thinks Annie as she loses control of her body and collapses limply to the floor. Anglora looms over Annie and her indigo nails sizzle, she prepares to strike.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2008)

"How droll." Rek comments. "I had expected Annie to put up a better fight, but I guess her injuries have still not healed fully." Rek sips his tea and directs his attention at Anglora. "Jun, care to help my dear Annie?"

The Jade Empire warrior yawns. "I'd rather not interfere this fight." Jun ties her dark brown hair in a bun and takes out her spear. "However, Annie is not in her utmost fighting condition, making this battle an unfair one." Taking out her spear, Annie jumps from the Windy Dirge to the Infinite Injustice.

Her nails sizzling with energy, Anglora readies to end the fight with a single strike. Lightning begins to encircle Annie in an arc. "Looks like the battle has ended." The lightning arc is about to hit Annie, but a wave of red energy intercepts the attack. Jun jumps infront of Annie, her spear aimed at the marine. The marine looks at Jun with slight irritation, having interefered with the match. "You have already been defeated." Jun tells Annie coldly. "Allow me to continue." With a burst of speed, Jun unleashes a volley of stabbing attacks on Anglora. 

The marine reacts to this quickly, dodging all of Jun's spear strikes. "Excellent." Jun raises her spear into the air and attacks with a downward slash. Anglora barely dodges her last attack, and she looses her footing. To counter, Anglora unleashes a lightning arc to throw back Jun and give them distance. Not wanting to be hit, she sidesteps the attack, if only barely. "That was a strong attack." Jun thought. "If I were to be hit, I would surely have been defeated like Annie." She lowers her spear and smiles to Anglora. "It seems that this is the best time to use this new skill." Jun rips her long skirt, giving her legs more freedom. She raises her right leg in the air, while her left remains firmly rooted. With a solemn look on her face, Jun spins rapidly with her spear, giving her the form of a tornado. "Zhu Qiao Stance; Phoenix Spin!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2008)

Annie feels intense pain rocket through her nerve endings, and all the injuries that she received on Bliss Island seem to flare up again like new. She can barely move her arms to draw her revolvers, owever even though she's down, she's not out. 

The female sniper can sense Anglora above her preparing to strike and reaches into her weapons belt. The lady Marine unleashes a surge of electricity at the gunslinger. Annie prepares to counter but suddenly a red blur of movement intercepts Anglora's attack and blocks it. 

Jun stands over Annie, "You have already been defeated." Jun tells Annie coldly. "Allow me to continue." Annie feels no offense at Jun's statement since its pretty much true. That bitch Marine just kicked her ass, "Go ahead knock your socks off..." she mutters in response but Jun doesn't wait to hear her response and charges in at Anglora.   

Annie removes a cartridge out of her belt and loads it into her gold revolver and waits for her window of opportunity.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 1, 2008)

"Damn!!that woman hurt Annie!!"
Led was in love before some seconds with Anglora but now that she hurt Annie he was pissed of.
He could see Jun fighting that woman now so he could only do something else.
He rubs his head and thinks what he can do.
"Oh I got it...hehe..."
As he looks towards Anglora's marine ship.
"Bam Bam Rocket!!!" and as a rocket flies with extreme speed straight to the ship

*BOOM!!!*

The ship explodes as the ruins blow everywhere around.
"Ahh...!!!" 
And Led fall up to the sky with fire in his ass and smashes himself at the deck of Infinite Injustice.
"Ouf.....that was close..."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 1, 2008)

"Did you pay the toll?" she quietly asks.

*"Huh?"* Dante says sitting beside her

"The toll! did you pay it?"
*
"I don't even know what this place is let alone its rules. Mind you even if I did I probably wouldn't"* Dante admitted. He saw a look of disbelief, then anger, then fear on the girls face and then she ran away.

*"Hey!"* Dante said reaching for her, but she had gone. He stood up and looked around some more. He picked up a sign. It said Lovely Street.

*"Hmph. Not living up to its name,"* he said *"Now what?"* His question was in response to a host of strong looking men in white berets surrounding him.

"You're not from around here are you? You used the Knock up stream I take it" one especially burly man asked.

*"Nope. Got here completely by accident. I was fired from a cannon."* This was met with a strange silence. *"It was a Super Mega Justaway Cannon"* he said knowing that it meant nothing.
*
"Regardless, you have come at the wrong time to visit our fair land. We are in the middle of a race war, but as you can see we have taken a neutral stance to it."* he said as Dante looked at them blankly. 

Then he asked. *"Why are you all wearing tight, short tanktops? It looks great on girls but guys should never ever wear them"
* True enough they all wore skin tight tanktops, exposing their waist.

"Really? but it shows that we are one, no matter what race you are from: pakos or hakos." Dante inspected them closer. 

*"Nope you all look the same!"* he concluded finding no differences. Well, there was a small one but no reason to start a war

"Here! Here!" the man pointed to his belly button. Some had buttons that were in and some were out. Dante shook his head in disbelief.
*
"That's it?! The burning of the street was because of this? I thought it would because of the colour of skin..."*

"Colour of skin? What difference does that make?"

*"My sentiments exactly. Well, whatever the case is I'm looking for a way out of here. i gotta get back down to help my captain."* Dante said.

"Well, this is the thing. you have to go through the East end of the city where the Hakos reside. Lets see if you are lucky."The man looked at Dante belly button, "Nope you are a Pako."

*"Of course I am.."* Dante muttered

"They won't let you pass." the man said

*"Well, looks like I just got to fix this city then and there's only one way to unite two warring sides."* Dante said

"What's that?" the man said confused, the answer coming to Dante so simply when they had tried to think of a solution for many years.

*"A common threat. In other words, me!"* he said grinning and then sighing, *"Man I wish I had my sword!"*


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2008)

Rek grunts in disappointment as he watches Led attack the marine ship. The damage he did was minimal, merely putting a sizable hole through the vessel, but because of his actions the marines were now heading towards them. "Great, now those marines will interrupt my show." He takes a sip from his teacup to calm himself down. His butler strokes his mustache and chuckles, amused by Led's attack. "Ruru, it seems that the show has become more complicated with that ruffian's intervention. Restrain him for me before the show jumps the shark." Ruru refills Rek's cup of tea before bowing to him. "Of course, milord."

Human skin becomes hard emerald carapace as Ruru transforms into his beetle form and flies towards Led. The so-called world's greatest revolutionary lied on the deck, rubbing his forehead after his attack. He looks up to Ruru who gives out an intimidating aura, one that he has mastered after over 40 years of being in the pirating business. "Lord Rek wishes that you refrain from provoking the marines any further." He looks out to Shin and the others, and gives them a taste of his aura as well. "That goes for all of you." He says, his voice cold and menacing.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 1, 2008)

-With the Jolly Rodgers-

The crew were standing on the deck.  
Bolt: "Whats the plan."
Jason: "We rest for one more night.  I can't have you hurting yourself again."
Bolt: "Its just a flesh wound.  I'll sleep it off."
Jason: "No.  You go back into the storage room so that Belle can monitor you."
Bolt: "Pfffft, whatever."
James: "So we're going for a treasure hunt tomorrow!?"
Jason: "Yep."
Rex: "Do we have any idea what the treasure even is?"
James: "SWORDS!"
Belle: "Gold?"
Rex: "I'm hoping its booze."
Eve: "Well whatever it is, it must be dangerous.  Those marines we met earlier want it, and they seem pretty violent."
Jason: "Which is why we're resting up for one more night.  We need to gather our strength and focus tomorrow.  For the old man's sake."
Everyone: *"AYE!"*

-Aboard another ship-

The man with the long brown hair sits on a chair behind a desk.  The door knocks.
Man: "Come in."
Two men walk in.  One is Mav, the large man from the bar earlier.  The second man is a thin slender man with slicked back white hair and a fencing sword hanging on his side.  He has an eyepatch on his left eye as well.
Man: "So.  Did you find them."
Mav: "Yes.  They're on their ship."
Man 2: "Our information tells us that they are, in fact, in possession of the map.  Apparently, they're going out to search for it tomorrow."
Man: "Excellent."
Man 2: "What do we do now, sir?"
Man: "We'll follow them.  They'll lead us to exactly where we want."
Mav: "Alright."
Man: "You two may now leave.  We have a big day ahead of us tomorrow."
Both: *"Aye."*
Man: "With this treasure our hands, we'll become unstoppable.  Even the World Government won't know what to do!"
The two men leave and shut the door.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 1, 2008)

"swords? I have some here, if you are truly here to help us then we shall assist you."

*"Awesome. Hand 'em over!"* Dante said with his hand outstretched. He looked at what was in his hands, *"You're kidding right?"*

"They are two of our finest serrated swords." One was blue and one was red, Dante looked at them.

*"Let me guess, red is fire the other is wind."* he said looking at the man

"No. They are just serrated swords." he said politely

*"Ok then they talk right?"*

"No. They are just serrated swords." he said a little annoyed

*"They came from two big demons called Agni and Rudra."* Dante said remembering the game

"No. They are just serrated swords." the burly man said, quite irritated now

Dante swung them wildly whilst spinning, stabbing them into the ground and jumping in the air and swinging them.

"Are...are you sure you know how to use swords?"

*"Hey! These are just serrated swords!"* Dante exclaimed

"That's what I've been trying to tell you, you idiot!" The burly man said angrily.

*"Ok whatever, these'll do nicely. Thanks, Burly. I've got a few movesets I've wanted to try with two swords."* Dante adjusted his coat so that they would fit nicely on his back. *"Right, no matter how much ruckus I cause, I won't kill anyone ok? So don't worry. Which way to each base."
*

"Opposite ends; east and west. We're in the middle of their war at the moment. The common folk ets caught in the crossfire. There are many who don't care for such things, but we are vastly outnumbered. We have a base at the town hall. If you need help then please come."

*"No problem, Burly."* Dante rolled up his sleeves and walked East to the Pako base, buzzing at the chance to use his new weapons.

As he walked away the man said "....my name isn't Burly....so why did I respond to it...?"


----------



## koguryo (Nov 1, 2008)

-On Shan Island, on Mt. Tian Shan

Paegun was heading up a trail on Mt. Tian Shan and he had absolutely no idea where he was going.  

Sitting on a rock was an old man that looked like the one from before and Paegun walked up to him, "What are you doing here?  Shouldn't you be with the others?"

The old man stared at Paegun, "Hmm.....who are you?"

"Don't play dumb with me, I'm one of the best in that game, right after Joseph.  I'm to receive the last of the Seven."

The old man jumped off from the rock, "Oh I see, that other man who looks like me is my younger brother.  Do you have the stick with you?"

The old man started to walk off, "I threw the stick away, why?"

The old man disappeared and only his voice could be heard, "You coulda used some kinda weapon against the thing that's behind you."

"What are you talking about old man?"

Paegun turned around and saw two large green eyes, "Oh shit."

-Back in the Town

Sooyoung, Eric, and Joseph were in the old man's house sitting around a table.

Joseph: "Alright old man, tell us the story."
Sooyoung: "Show some respect."

The old man sat down.

Old Man: "Ah, well you see 70 years ago, Seven Swords were created by one man.  He put his heart and soul into every bit of each sword.  He then sent out letters to people that were worthy to use them.  Miss, your master was one of them, when he was younger.  That young man's name who's going to the mountain what is his name?"
Eric:"He's Paegun Collaart."
The old man nodded.
Old Man: "I see.  His Grandfather must have left it for his son instead of using it himself, and his son did the same thing.  They must see great potential in the boy."
Sooyoung: "Potential?  In Paegun?"
Old Man: "Yes because only he will be able to draw the sword from the mountain.  You were passed down the sword yes?"
Sooyoung: "Yes I was."
Old Man: "How many of that sword's techniques do you know?"
Sooyoung: "I can only do four so far, but I'm working on some."
Old Man: "That's good, that's good.  You were lucky to be able to get that sword.  Be wary, people that have heard the rumors will come for the swords.  Because they can't draw the sword from the mountain they will try to kill those who already have them and use the swords for their own personal gains."
Sooyoung: "I see."

-On a beach on the other side of the island
Man 1: "Captain, when do we attack?"
Captain: "Soon, just wait."
Man 2: "I have the urge to kill a few people, I blame my Fruit."
Captain: "You'll get your chance."
Man 3: "I want to fight with whoever gets the last sword before I give it to you Captain."
Captain: "You will get your chance."


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 1, 2008)

Led was rubbing his head while he saw Ruru in his beetle form.
"I don't take orders from anybody!!" as he flew up the sky like a rocket in high speeds and appearing in front of Ruru.
"I told you that nobody is gonna order me, you got it?"
 Led sais as he didn't attack and tried to speak with Ruru.
"You beetle......Oups I cannot fly!!Oachh!!!" Led yelled as he missed time without attacking and then diving straight down.
"DAMN YOU!!!" he yelled as he was falling at high speeds.

and............ *BOOM!!*

Led landed at Anglora's marine ship again making a hole as the center mast started falling and smahing the others in front.
Led stands up as he rubs his head again
"Headache..." He says when he sees all round him marines pointing him.
He jumps up fast and then as he falls again down straight to the deck's center.
"Bam Bam Bazooka!!!" with his both hands strikes the deck with insane power and force and from the high speeds too , creating an impact and a destruction.
*"KABOOM!!!" *
the marine fly away as other fall into the sea one after another
The whole ship starts exploding and the flaming ruins fly away ....

With a Bam Bam Rocket Led lands again to the Infinite Injustice but this time he flew straight into the cabin and smashing the door as he passed inside.

Anglora looks behind as the explosion and the sound made everyone look at that direction.
She sees her whole ship in flames and being smashed almost in 2 pieces as it starts sink into the ocean.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 1, 2008)

Fluck sat contentedly on the ship. So far, he had been doing fine. At the very least, he knew that he had some measure of control over his powers now. He had used Chaotic Probability several times in a short span of time with no harmful effects to himself, and he had also managed to invent a new move - Entrospyhere. So far, he had been doing fine. Hell, he even managed to get on the ship, and he was getting to his destination.

Fluck also saw what was happening on _The Infinite Injustice_, of course. But from here, there was little he could do. Of course, he had managed to affect the three poop-covered people, but that had been a moment of desperation, and he thought that he was unlikely to replicate that again. If he could teleport over there like he did in Loguetown, he _could_ do something, but he had a feeling that he was unlikely to replicate that either, and for a long time at that.

Well, so far, Fluck had been doing fine, but of course, that didn't mean he would be doing fine forever. 

The moment he had thought about teleporting, the white-haired youth knew something was amiss. He felt a strange wave surging through his whole body. This...was bad.

Fluck looked around wildly in hopes that he could do something, but there was nothing. No way. He didn't even have to try using his powers; they were the cause of the problem. Resigned to his fate, Fluck barely had enough time to scream:

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

After which, his atoms spontaneously disintegrated and gave the rather curious of effect of him looking like he was a drawing getting erased from a comic book. And with nary a sound...he was gone.

The particles that made up the entity known as Fluck C. Zvergher whizzed across the oceans, speeding at absurd speeds. 

Unbeknownst to anyone, including Fluck himself, the huge chaos wave generated from his accumulation of bad luck was the cause for his teleportation. That also caused another improbable, almost impossible, event to happen: Anglora's smoking ship, did _not_ explode. A small rain cloud rained over it, putting out the fire, and the wood's atoms, at the point of explosion, simultaneously experienced a force that caused them to _unexplode_, leaving the ship unscathed. It was cool. Just don't expect anything like that again.

----

_On Syren Island..._

Fluck materialized and felt the cool wind in his face. 

"This is kinda comfortable," he thought. Then, he looked down.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 1, 2008)

Dante smiled as he walked towards the Pakos base. There was grafitti and crude drawings of belly buttons everywhere. The whole thing made Dante look to the heavens, but realised that there was probably no point looking up, considering how high up he was anyway.

He smiled soon as he remembered what he had to do: cause ruckus and make people hate him. He stood outside for a second pondering how to play a bad guy. He didn't think he was a good guy but he got on well with folk and that was something that couldn't happen here. He remembered the villain in the game, Vergil. Cold, calculating, ruthless, powerful and very proper. He spiked up his hair and buttoned his coat.

*"you shall die...no wait You Shall Die!...ok better."* He stood rehearsing and got into character. His eyes changed and he walked calmly into the base with his back straight and head held up high as if he owned the place.

"You!" A voice soon shouted, "Who are you?!"

*"Your worst nightmare."* Dante said turning slowly and in a cold and slightly posher accent. He ran towards him and knocked him out with one strike of the sword. An Alarm went off and soon hundreds of angry men came to greet him. 

*"This may be fun."* Dante said. Again he ran towards them, using a combination of his martial art and the swords. He barely had to use any of his power as one by one they went down like pins. The one thing he could not do though, and this irritated him, was be his usual flamboyant self. He wanted to flip, spin use the momentum of one to take out the other. Instead he had to keep it at simple sword strikes, very efficient, wasting little energy and boring as hell.

He was done with the group in 5 minutes. They ran leaving their sticks and swords behind them. What they ran behind were 5 men of different sizes. Clearly they were the ones causing all the drama. It was clear that they harboured too much hate to be reformed, that he could tell by looking at them. If that was the case, then they needed to be taken out of the equation so that the city could recover.

"Probably a Hako scum! filthy freak! we're going to burn down your mothers house and kill the slut for making such an abomination." One of them said. There was too much hate here. Dante listened with his eyes closed struggling to maintain his composure.

"Looks like you didn't learn your lesson when we burnt down Lovely street just now huh? One of your Hako children got away but we'll find her and skin the bitch alive!" They were obviously talking about the girl Dante had met earlier. Dante's eyes opened, almost completely glazed over. So much of his chi was in him that the aura was turning visible around his hands and feet.

*"Scum!"* Dante growled as he raced towards them unleashing a powerful blow to the man's chest that would have ordinarily made the man explode. Instead nothing happened, instead there was a shell in the way of Dante's fist, like the one he found in the house. The others laughed.

"Look at him, he's not from around here! He doesn't even know about the dials" They mocked as they noted the look of surprise on his face. The shell was put against Dante and he suddenly felt his entire innards shudder and shake. It went straight to his head causing Dante to black out for a moment and was unaware that he had been sent flying through a wall.

The man who released it, looked at the shell in awe.

"Stop laughing guys. That man has a stupid amount of power! This was empty before he hit it..."

"What?! are you saying he can hit you that hard!?"

"Probably harder" the man said. They turned to the rubble and the man getting up from it. Dante wiped the blood from his mouth and shook the cobwebs out of his head. He clenched his glowing fist infront of his face

*"Now, I'm angry."* he said, his amulet glowing ever brighter.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 1, 2008)

Anglora was taken by surprise as another woman interupted her attempt to end Annie's life. Anglora successfully dodged all the woman's atacks but then she used 1 of her ultimate techniques:Zhu Qiao Stance; Phoenix Spin! Anglora watched as the woman appeared to transform into a tornado and bare down upon her.

Alright now, time for me to show you just how powerful a beutiful mistress can be. Hibana no lance! Sparks erupted at the tips of Anglora's metal nails, and they began to grow. Each nail grew to sword like lengths(she resembles Kuro a bit now). Anglora aimed her nails at the tornado and formed a drill like shape with her nails. Sparks erupted from Anglora's feet as she was propelled through the air towards the tornado. She began spinning to take the appearance  of a drill. Hibana no drill! Sparks were at the tip of the drill so when it collided with the tornado, it would cause damage along with an explosion.

The two attacks were moments away from clashing.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2008)

The battle between Jun and Anglora ceased when they saw the unbelievable events that occured with the marine warship. Before their eyes, the ship was destroyed, yet at the same time remade, by what to many seemed like an unknown force. Even Rek, ever calm and composed, dropped his tea cup at the sight.

"Unbelievable..." Jun's eyes were transfixed on the marine ship, which seemed like it wasn't even damaged at all. She looked at her opponent, Anglora, who was still staring at the ship in complete disbelief. 

Regaining his composure, Rek picked up the tea cup, which broke due to the fall, and repaired it with his power. "I believe only one person could have been capable of such...misfortunate events." He looks behind his throne, to were Fluck is, or rather, was. "Looks like the good man left. A shame, I was going to offer him a cookie for a job well done." From the silver tray of pastries Ruru had placed next to Rek the world noble chose a cream puff, which he nibbled briefly before returning it to his tray. "Jun!" He called to the auburn-haired warrior. "We have to be going to Syren now."

Jun sighed deeply, disappointed her duel was stopped. "May we meet in battle once again." She bows to Anglora before jumping back to the Windy Dirge. "You too, Ruru." The butler lands on the deck and bows to Shin and Alph. "It has been a pleasure to serve you all drinks." He says in a most polite manner. "However." Ruru gazes at Shin and Alph with a cold, ruthless stare. "Show disrespect to your elders like that bullet boy, and I shall show you why I was once the 'Insect Emperor'." Insectoid wings come out of Ruru's back, yet his form still remained human. "Oh, and Miss Annie." He approaches the still-paralyzed girl and gives her several pills. "That will help with the paralysis. Being an old man, I know what it feels like to wake up one day, barely able to move." Ruru flies back to the ship after giving medicine to Annie.

Rek yawns and stands up from his chair. "Well, as fun as this show is, we'll be going to Syren island ahead of you all. Take care my dear Annie." He winks to the blond sniper. From under his sleeve he takes out his potable dendenmushi and calls Matyr below deck. "We'll be leaving now, Matyr. Set course for Syren Island." In the artillery batteries, Matyr rubs his head in confusion. "What about Annie and her filthy peasant friends?" He yells through the ship's loudspeakers instead of through his dendenmushi. "They can take care of themselves, Annie is there to keep them in line." Matyr yawns, apparently uninterested in whatever's happening above. "Can we still blow up the peasant marines?" He asks. "Maybe later." Rek tells him.

With Rek's command the Windy Dirge released a puff of smoke as its turbine engines caused it to move away from the Infinite Injustice. "Take care now, my dear Annie!" He tells her as the Windy Dirge left them with the marines. Below deck, Matyr yawns once again, utterly bored and disappointed, mainly because he was unable to use his Growlitzer cannon. "Guess I'll have more chances later." Matyr thinks as he walks out of the batteries and into the steel passageways of the ship. As he paces peacefully towards his room, he hears a slight whimper in one of the back artillery batteries. He opens the hatch and sees a red-eyed, raven-haired sniper clutching her gun and trembling on the carpeted floor. "Is...it...over?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 1, 2008)

Dante leaped forward, somersaulting as he did, getting a great deal of momentum for the axe kick he was to deliver onto the bald man's head. Dante wanted to crack that guys head open but his amulet glowed a bit brighter absorbing the murdurous intent. Again the kick was absorbed by the dial, which Dante had accounted for. All the momentum was taken out of the flying body of Dante, allowing him to flip backwards and execute a perfect sword swipe to the bald man's midsection. The serrated sword did it's job and tore at the flesh, causing the man to reel back in both anger and fear.

Dante had held back so as not to slice the guy in half. They both understood that, however the other 4 did not and began to charge at the mysterious red coat wearing man. Dante drew both his swords and readied himself for an onslaught

"Stop." the bald one said with authority. They all halted. "Clearly your power is extraordinary, stranger, but what do you want?"

Dante hadn't thought of that. What was his motivation for doing this? He just chose one of the big three.

*"I must have more power."* he said. *"This land interests me and I shall take it for my own and rule with absolute power. You shall obey me or die."*

"Enel..." one of them said and the others nodded. The word meant nothing to Dante.

"If that is so, then we shall take you down now, by any means neccessary." Job done, Dante thought, the Hakos were no longer the enemy but he was. "However, you won't kill will you?"

Dante's heart raced. He had him figured out but it was important that he didn't show it. He smiled a dark smile, *"You'd be surprised what you can live through."* Dante said, extremely proud of the line. It stopped their movements dead, they knew a life of torture was worse than a swift death. 

"Then prepare to meet your death, stranger."

*"You will address me as God."* Dante sneered really getting into the role. However, there was no need to fight these guys anymore. They needed to meet with the Hakos and form an alliance against him. He still had loads of work left. He charged his right arm full of chi and held his amulet in his left. He hit the ground, releasing the energy sending a massive shockwave that felt akin to an earthquake. Everyone lost their footing and the windows in the surrounding building all smashed, some of the poorly made, decrepid buildings crumbled and were destroyed across a half mile radius. In addition there was a massive crater at ground zero - even Dante was surprised at this. The 5 men closed their eyes as the ground shook, giving Dante the moment he needed to escape.

Dante's arm ached a bit after channelling that much energy through it, but he left the 5 men with the perception that he was as strong as anything they had known. Dante had some research to do, who or what was Enel?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2008)

Annie is too injured to care about the all the strange events that have occurred, she doesn't wait for Anglora to react and points her gold revolver at the Marine, "Go take care of your ship lady..." mutters Annie, "Next time we meet things won't go down the same way."

Annie fires, *"Airburst Bubble!"* a large pressurized bubble of air blasts out of Annie's revolver that is so powerful it rebounds Annie back against the railing. Meanwhile the pressurized cushion of air strikes Anglora head on and hurls her back to her vessel. 

Annie can't get up but she looks over at the still dazed Helmsman who's jaw hangs agape at the events that he has just witnessed, "WHAT ARE YOU GAPING AT FELLA!?!? GET US OUT OF HERE!!!"

The Helmsman seems to snap out of his daze and nods, "You got it!" he exclaims and he takes the wheel and barks orders to the remaining original crewman to set sail. The Infinite Injustice turns away from the damaged Marine Ship and sets sail for Syren Island. 

Annie sighs, lays her head back on the deck and looks up at the sky, "I think that I'll just lay here for awhile and enjoy the view until I can regain the use of my legs," she remarks. The gunner takes the pills that Ruru gave her and pops them into her mouth.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 1, 2008)

The battles had already started when Jaw walked inside the arena and just sat on an empty sit.

_"Welcome Everyone!!!"_ A man in expensive clothes shouted as he was standing in the middle of the arena.
_"Welcome to the Grand Line.Here the strongest man will be rewarded.Fight to the Death!!" _and he walked away towards a wooden door as the crowd all around was shouting and throwing flowers and other objects.


The time passed as Jaw was watchign the fights among the pirates froma ll over the world.
The arena was filled in blood. But the fights continued each one after another.
Everyone was fighting like maniac till the death for the glory and especially the money and fame.

"Damn they are insane.They die just for nothing...." Jaw whispered.

After some minutes a huge man knocked Jaw at his back and before he turns his head a kick send him away and landing in the middle of the arena .
Suddenly everyone stopped yelling and looked at Jaw that was trying to stand up and grab his swords that fall some meters away.

The voice of that speaker guy heard again.
"Well people....this man is a pirate swordsman and he killed our guards.Now he will jsut have to survive until he die.There is no winning for this man now, just survival time.ENJOY!!!" 
The crowd started yelling again and throwing small stones and other objects at him.
"What the....?"  before he ends his words a gate opened behind him.
And about 40 dangerous men came out.
"Oh shit...."
The pirates surrounded him all around as now they started moving closer and cloer with deadly weapons.
Suddenly one of the pirates appeared above him with an Axe.
The last moment Jaw's swords that was in the ground was in his hands an just stopped the axe from cutting him in 2 pieces.
"Fuck this! I have no time for you all!" Jaw said as he pushed the man away and smashing him at the others.
Then all the men charged at him as the ground started shaking under his feet.

"Dragon Tornado!!" as with a circled move around something like an air tornado appeared sending everyone in the air that was near.
The wind was like real blades as everyone was being sliced from every direction.
"What is he??" someone yelled...
The blood was falling around like rain. as the bodies landed down too and beraly someone could even breath now.
Jaw looked at the direction of the speaker and as a huge and fat guy appeared with a giant shield just in front of the Exit gate.
"Dragon Blast!!!" the swords sent out an energy wave straight forward as it stroke the fat guy and continued to the walls of the arena
*Kaboom!!*

An explosion as the people run to escape as the walls were collapsing and the whole stadium was going down to ruins....

Several hours later Jaw was walking towards his boat at the docks as his one hand was resting up his swords and with the other hand he was drinking a cold beer.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 1, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

The Smokin' Samurai was damn mad at the moment, not on the marine woman but on himself.
Because he refused to fight a woman, Annie got hurt while she had barely recovered from the Bliss Island battles and the only to blame for this was Shin as he was the first opponent of that marine but relied on Annie to bail him out.

He made his way over to the gunslinger and knelt down next to her.
"I'm sorry.....I should've fought that marine myself."He said to her while he looked down at the wood that made up the deck of the ship, he couldn't bring himself to look her in the eye.
"Should I carry you back to your room or something, I guess you could use some rest?"It wasn't much but it was all he could offer.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2008)

Annie looks at Shin and can see he regrets not helping out, she thinks of insulting him and calling him a sexist pig but she restrains herself this time around, an unusal feat for her. Annie chalks it up to the searing pain running down her spine or the pills that Ruru gave her.

"Don't be so hard on yourself fella its good that you stick to your code of ethics no matter what, it's a rare thing in this world. Even though your code is totally sexist and antiquated..." she responds.

"Besides be thankful that I saved you the humiliation of getting your ass kicked by a girl..." she says with a smirk. 

Annie rolls to her stomach and pushes off with strained effort and she manages to get to her knees, "I don't need to be carried like I'm helpless but if you could support me that would help..." she  places her left arm around his shoulder and manages to get to her feet. 

"Lead the way my subordinate!" she exclaims. 

_Syren Island – Roseo Shipyards_
Mrs. Hannah Roseo, Co-Owner of the Roseo Shipbuilding Corporation and husband of Mr. Henry Roseo sits in her office that overlooks the drydock. She rubs her forehead and sighs as she looks at a stack of overdue bills piled high. Two creditors already visited this morning and Hannah had done her best to prevent her husband from pummeling them, they were only doing their job after all. Hannah feels that familiar sharp pain in her stomach again that has been ailing her for the past month and she takes out a bottle of pills and swallows two of them dry. “The stress is getting to me...” she mutters. Suddenly outside she can hear a loud racket and fighting...

_Down in the drydock..._
“OI! get off your ass and help your brother!!!!” bellows Henry Roseo. He glares at Jessie who sits back  on a folding chair polishing her nails. Up above a young man stands at the top of a crane that is hauling lumber over to their unfinished ship. The girl looks at Henry and sticks her tongue out at him, “Back off old man...I'm not gonna bust my ass for this piss poor company!” she responds sharply. 

Henry Roseo hikes up the sleeves of his carpenters shirt and cracks his knuckles, “YOUR CRUISIN' FOR A BRUISIN!!!” he bellows at the girl and steam seems to vent our of his ears. He turns towards the employees lounge and yells, “OI! JESSIE GET OVER HERE AND TAKE CARE OF THIS TROLL!!!”

“I'm coming pops!” calls back a cheerful voice. Jessie or rather the real Jessie jogs out of the door towards her father. She looks at the other Jessie and then at her father, “She's not listening to you again?” Jessie asks. 

Henry nods his head, “This one never listens to me! Why can't you just call out J2 or J3, at least they like helping out!” he responds. Jessie frowns, she hates it when her dad is disappointed in her, “Dad you know I can't control it like that. Whenever I make a clone it comes out randomly,” she says in a bashful voice. 

Jessie's father sighs, “Yeah, I know I know but you've got to learn how to control it one day...” he responds. Jessie glares at her clone, “Hey J6, you better shape up and do what you're told!” she exclaims at the clone. J6 looks back at Jessie and raises her middle finger at her, “You're not worthy to tell me what to do, weakling,” she retorts. 

“I've had enough of you!” exclaims Jessie, *“COPY COPY RETURN!”* she intones and claps her hands. The clone starts to shimmer and dissipates into thin air in seconds. 

“LOOK OUT!!” yells Jessie's brother from above. The cable from the crane snaps suddenly causing the lumber to hurtle to the ground. Henry and Jessie leap out of the way, barely avoiding tons of crashing weight blasting into the drydock floor. When the dust clears Jessie and her father get to their feet and Jessie's brother leaps down to the ground. They all look at each other and start arguing....

“WHAT THE HELL'S WRONG WITH YOU!!?!?”

“WHY CAN'T YOU AFFORD BETTER EQUIPMENT!?”

“IT'S NOT MY FAULT!!”

Then Hannah walks down the stairs towards her quarreling family. She looks weak and pale, *“ENOUGH!!!!”* she shouts in a thunderous voice that eclipses their arguing. Husband, daughter and son, stare at Hannah. “I'm not feeling so good...” Hannah says weakly and she falls to the ground. Henry catches his wife in a blur before she hits the floor and he clutches her gently. “OI! Hannah wake up!” he exclaims. Jessie and her brother run to their mother's side with clear concern. 

“We've gotta get mom to a doctor!” exclaims Jessie, her face welling up with tears.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 1, 2008)

"I don't mean it like that."Shin replied, referring to her calling his ethics sexist and antiquated, still the young pirate was unable to meet her eye.
"I'm from a small peaceful and remote island where I was brought up to always respect and be kind to women as every single one of them should be treasured like the jewels they are......"He was a bit emberassed to say this, but since he felt as he owed her an explaination he told her nonetheless.

"Hahah yeah, I'm very grateful you saved my reputation."He laughed as she started teasing him.
He laughed again as she said.

"Lead the way my subordinate!"

"Sure thing."Shortly after that he added."Boss."With a smile on his face, as he helped her to her room.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 1, 2008)

Anglora was blasted by an air bubble back to her ship. She was reluctantly caught by a group of marines on the ship. "Captain Anglora-sama, are you alright?!?!" They all said in unison. Yes, I'm quite alright thank you. You may put me down now hun. "YES MA'AM!" The marines immediately placed Anglora unto her feet. Anglora began to fluff her hair and dust off her clothes. She looked over at the Infinate Justice as it began to depart but she soon didn't care. Anglora turned her head and started off towards her room.

Once in her room, Anglora locked the door and pulled out a den den mushi. None of the marines dared to come near her door this time as fear of far worse consequences than last. Anglora began to call someone on the den den mushi. Someone answered with an unnerving voice.

"Did you discover anything interesting Anglora?" I'm afraid to say that I didn't sir. Forgive me.Anglora replied in a sympathetic voice. "What a pity, but I wouldn't expect to find anything we're looking for in the North Blue with the likes of second rate pirates ".Precisely, but I did see someone who might prove of use in the future. The man known as Rek Du Mortis. I'll continue to further investigate this man to bring you more information. "Excellent. Also Anglora, be on the lookout for a group known as the Pheonix Alliance. They can either prove to be powerful allies or a formidable enemy". Yes sir! The connection ended.

Anglora walked out of her cabin and onto the deck of the ship. Alright, time for us to pull out here and return to base. "YES MA'AM" The ship began to pull off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2008)

_On the Infinite Injustice enroute to North Blue_
Shin helps Annie through the hallway to her cabin. When they reach a door with a sign that reads, *Keep out or Die!! * Shin helps Annie lean against the wall while he  opens the door. 

As he grabs the doorknob suddenly Annie remembers that she forgot about something, "Hey fella wait don't open up..." but its too late as Shin opens the door and a tiny shell drops down over Shin's head, exploding into dozens of green cords that wrap around Shin's arms and legs tightly. 

He trips to the floor comically and Annie attempts to retrain herself from laughing but she can only hold it in for several seconds as she starts laughing in a hysterical fit. After Annie wipes the tears from her eyes she takes a knife out of her pocket and limps towards Shin. 

"Don't move," she warns. Annie kneels over Shin and cuts off the binding slowly and carefully. "Sorry about that fella..." she mutters even though it was well worth it to see him fall flat on his face she thinks. 

_The Dark Justice - In the beginning of the Grand Line_
Junior Lt. Beverly Clemens walks out of Garrick's quarters. Her skin looks flushed and her flaming red hair which is normally in a neat ponytail hidden under a Marine cap, waves freely over her shoulders. 

"Having fun?" asks V who startles her. The masked man leans against a wall with his arms folded, he stares at the lady Marine. Clemens glares at V, "If you have something to say then say it, killer," she responds in a mocking tone. She walks up to V until they're eye to eye, "I've seen you spying on me and the Commander and I'm getting tired of it. So back off..." she says and gives him a look that dares him to respond. 

V has snapped peoples necks for saying less to him then what Clemens has, but he remains impassive behind his mask and continues staring at her. Clemens smirks at him, "That's what I thought," she says and why not she thinks, _I have Garrick wrapped around my pinkie, like I could any man._ She winks at V and strides away putting an extra strut in her step. V sighs and knocks on Garrick's door.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 1, 2008)

"Damn that bitch..." V knocked on Garrick's door.  "Who is it?" He heard Garrick ask in a groggy voice.  "It's me.  Open up.  We need to have a talk."  A slightly drunk Garrick opened the door.  He was wearing a hastily thrown-on marine uniform.  "What?" "What are you and Clemens up to? Besides for..." V nodded towards the bed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 1, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice

As Shin reached the door to Annie's room that had the, Keep out or die, sign and hesitated to open the door, afterall he knew how Annie was and it had been only a few days ago that he used a now deceased crewman to set off one of her boobytraps.
But deciding the risk of getting caught in a trap was smaller then the risk of being shot if Annie found out he had been in the room before to take some of her money.

It would be suspicious if he didn't open the door and fell for the boobytrap and so he mentally crossed his fingers and wished for the best as he opened the door, only to be wrapped by many green cords wich caused him to fall, _hard_, on his face.

"A little warning would've been nice, Gunslinger-chan."He sighed, hoping that this hadn't been for nothing and that she bought the act.....Though the falling on his face part wasn't included in his plan.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2008)

Garrick narrows his eyes when he hears V refer to his extracurricular activities and glares at him for a second but he's slightly drunk and still happy over being promoted. A promotion that he's waited far to long to achieve.

"What I do during off hours is none of your business," he mutters to V. Garrick walks towards his desk and sits down, he motions at V to sit as well. Garrick clasps his hands and stares at the masked man for several minutes silently as if taking stock of him. Finally he speaks, "Do you trust me?" he asks V. 

V doesn't respond immediately, Garrick's recent behavior has disturbed him a bit. 

Garrick chuckles, "I thought not. I must admit that I've been acting more power hungry and secretively then usual, but its for good reason..." he says. Garrick considers something and then smirks, "Let me show you a secret," says Garrick conspiratorially. He walks towards the huge portrait of Admiral Akainu, autographed by the way and slides it away, revealing a safe. Garrick enters a combination, his mother's birthday, and opens the safe. He takes out a heavy looking seastone lined box and places it on his desk. 

"Guess whats in that container, my hand picked killer?" asks Garrick.

_With Annie and Shin..._
"A little warning would've been nice, Gunslinger-chan," responds Shin. 

Annie chuckles but then her face shows a knowing expression. She leans close to Shin and whispers, "Next time you sneak into my room it'll be acid that drops down on you fella..." she says but in away that makes it unclear if she's teasing or serious. Annie struggles back to her feet and limps towards a comfortable velvet couch (she stole it back at Kordos Island) and flops down on it. 

She sighs, "That's much better..." Annie mutters as she lays back. The gunslinger looks at Shin and nods, "Thanks for helping me out fella," she says.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 1, 2008)

When Shin stepped out of the room, OC was waiting for him.  "Come with me."  Frowning uncertainly, Shin decided to follow.  They arrived above decks.  OC  folded his arms on the railing and looked out at the ocean.  "I can see that you don't trust me.  I can understand that, I attacked  you when we first met.  I would like to make amends for that.  We need to work together if we're going to be a crew.  What do you say?" 

_The Dark Justice..._ 

"That's a container used by scientist to store genetic information.  I've... had some experience with them.  The only place you could've got that was Med Island.  Those are extremely rare and expensive.  There's something you're not telling me about the formula.  It obviously contains the virus, but there is something more to it. That reminds me.  Keep Clemens in check.  You wouldn't want to spend your nights cold and alone, now, would you?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 1, 2008)

Shin followed OC, though wisely he kept his left hand resting on his katana.
He listened to the words of the supersoldier and after taking a few seconds to take in what he just said, Shin replied with.
"Yeah, I don't trust you.....Exactly for that reason."He said referring to him not trusting OC because he attacked the crew and you know what they say about first impressions.

"But you're right."He gave a sigh before continueing."Since Annie trusts you and you haven't tried to kill me or anyone else since that first time we ran into you......I guess I can trust you."He held out an hand as a peace offering."I won't go easy on you though if you ever betray my trust."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2008)

_The Dark Justice..._
Garrick smiles at V's boldness, "Good, I didn't pick you to join me because you're just a savage. You're a smart savage," and he laughs. 

Garrick puts the container back in the safe and seals the portrait over it. "As for Clemens...well I really couldn't care less what little feud you two have," he says. Garrick sits back down, "But be warned, that woman could kill us all in our sleep at the same time if she wanted to. So don't think that you can do away with her so casually like you have my other subordinates."

"In fact I'd be more worried about your health and well being then hers..." he says with a knowing grin.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 1, 2008)

OC nodded, grinned, and shook Shin's hand before walking off.  "One down, a lot to go..." He thought to himself.  "I guess I'll start with everyone's favorite dumbass, Led."  He knocked on Led's door.  There was no answer.  He shrugged to himself and walked in.  He saw Led sitting on his bed.  He repeated the act same introduction that he had to Shin.  "If I can get this retard to befriend me, getting the others' trust should be a piece of cake." 

_The Dark Justice..._ 

V's jaw tightened under his mask.  If it wasn't for the Doctor, he would be smiling right now.  "Let's just leave it at that.  I expect that we will have company soon, to help us even the odds against those pirates.  I called in an old friend.  As for the container... obviously you don't want me to know about something.  I hope you will find yourself more willing in the future."   V spun and left the room.  

V headed to his quarters and picked his DenDen Mushi.  "I hear that you've been looking for a crew member." "And I hear you're dying for a fight." "Heh heh heh... you haven't changed a bit.  I'll be there in a few hours.  I've spent way to long behind this desk.  Oh: Your cousin is coming to. He serves under me now.  Krillon, was that his name?" "Yes.  My blades hunger for a kill, and I've always found them more satisfying when fighting with you. I'll see you soon." V hung up.   

"Krillon is coming here? That kid better have grown up a lot since the attack.  He seems to be able to take care of himself now, at least from what I saw at G12.  I didn't even know he was alive until the guard told me about him..." 

_Several weeks earlier, pirate ambush on the *Dark Justice* and *The Reaper*..._ 

"You mean the kid sitting next to you when I chopped off your dad's head? Yeah, he's still alive.  I heard he became a marine, I think he's currently serving at G12. ARRGGGHHHH! Stop!"  "What about the Doctor?" V asked.  "Here... a letter," the guard handed V a sheet of paper.  "He's working for some company now, he betrayed us to them.  But it looks their going to be double crossed as well..."  "Anything else?" "I'm not talking unless you promise to let me go.  And when I say promise, I mean you let go of me."  "I have already wasted twenty minutes on you.  I am a patient man.... But not that patient."  V snapped the pirate's head before returning to the *Dark Justice*.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 1, 2008)

Dante was still feeling the effects of the dial he was hit with. It was an incredible weapon and he felt his pocket and took out the shell. He gave it a short jab and sure enough it was absorbed. He walked into the town hall, happy he could be himself.

*"ok you guys need to tell me how shit works here. I need info on dials and what an enel is. It sounds gross."*

Burly took a deep breath and explained a lot of things. It took a good hour, especially reciting the legend of Luffy, which had been written in many books.

*"ok. That gives me some sort of platform to work on."* dante said, understanding the situation better. Burly looked confused. *"don't worry about it, phase one is complete. I need some dials...and a good actress. Preferrably someone hot." *

Dante looked at a pretty young blonde with a sweet face. *"perfect!"*

"How do you know she can act."

*"oh that...um...I just do."* he walked over to her and whispered some sort of plan to her. She seemed shocked, then she blushed, then nodded. Dante turned with a big grin

"you better not do anything weird."

*"the only way to fight weird is with more...weirdness..if that's a word." *Dante stood up. *"Right! Now for the hakos."* Dante strolled off out the door empowered with a plan and knowledge.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2008)

_Syren Island..._
Henry Roseo places his wife gently behind a horse drawn wagon, "Hold on dear.." he says quietly and kisses her on the cheek, "It's all my fault, she was under such stress trying to keep the business afloat," he says bitterly.

"Don't say that Pops!" exclaims Jessie from the front seat, "We all should have been better..." she mutters sadly. Jessie's mom seems to be breathing steadily but they come in shallow breaths and her skin tone is terribly pale. 

Henry Roseo leaps to the front seat next to his son and daughter and takes the reins, "Giddyap!!" he hollers at the horses and he whips the reins. The two horses neigh and speed off out of the Shipyards into the streets of town. 

"Where are you taking Mom?" asks Jessie. 

Her father frowns because he knows the reaction that his children will give him, "To Doctor Watson..." he mutters. 

Both Jessie and her brother look at their father as if he is mad, "WHAT!?!?!?" they exclaim in unison. "That woman's a monster!" exclaims Jessie. 

Henry shakes his head, "I just called her from the office and she said that she would be willing to help free of charge," he says and his pride hurts because he doesn't want to tell his kids that he can't afford to go to another doctor, the few one's who haven't been run out of town that is. 

Jessie can't believe what she's hearing and looks back at her mom the woman who is so kind and understanding, whom Jessie admires more then anyone in the world, "I swear if that Black Widow tries anything I'm gonna give her a ten person beatdown!" she says fiercely.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 1, 2008)

_Syren Island_

M.J. had just put the phone back down again and batted her eyes a few times at Kazuma so that he would get those other tree to clean up the operating room, though an operation might not be needed it was better to be safe then sorry.
It was getting annoying thought that those , _bodyguards,_ barely listened to her, only Kazuma seemed to care more about her then just her physical wel being since he was payed to keep her safe by a third party.

When the room was in order she laid down on a gurney as she asked Kazuma.
"Could you be a dear and push my delicate self, I'd like to wait for my newest patient outside."Though the Nodachi-user rolled his eyes at first as he knew damn well this was all an act, he had seen her do it to countless of men but when she put up a cute face and started pouting, he gave up and after a sigh he did exactly as she asked.

_On the Infinite Injustice_

Alph had relieved the other helmsman and Shin had joined the android, to keep him company.
"So how long do you guess it will take for us arrive?"Shin asked as he peered into the distance but could only see the Windy Durge belonging to that windbag of a Rek......That's probably where they got the name for that ship.

"Under these wind conditions?"He later added."And if we do not run into any more trouble?"The annoyed look on Shin's face made Alph continue.
"Obvously the wind conditions will change, so if I keep that in account it should be about a day....Perhaps a little less, perhaps a little more."Shin got even more annoyed as to why Alph specifically asked about the windconditions even if he still was only going to guess.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 1, 2008)

Gilmont pulled over to the Dark Justice and threw a rope ladder over the side.  "Ladies first, Krillon!" he said to his subordinate.  Krillon rolled his eyes and began to climb up.  When Krillon made it to the top, Gilmont began to climb.  After several minutes of huffing and puffing , he finally made to the top.    

Krillon was waiting for him with an annoyed expression on his face.  Gilmont grinned sheepishly and they looked around for V.  After several minutes of searching, they found themselves in a large party.  "You go look for V, I'm gonna have some fun!" "But-"   When Krillon saw the look on Gilmont's face, he sighed and walked away.  

Gilmont sat down at a table and poured himself some beer.  There were only a few marines left at the party.  He swigged down the whole bottle before reaching for another one.  "So, how's it going?" he said to the silver haired marine across from him in between gulps of alcohol.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2008)

Henry speeds his horse and wagon down Clay Avenue and they almost run over a white haired young man who at the last second leaps out of the way. "WATCH IT JERK!!" bellows Henry shaking his fist in the air. 

Jessie turns her head around, "SORRY!!!" she hollers at the young man as the wagon speeds around a corner. 

After another 10 minutes of almost running over other pedestrians they finally reach the private practice of Dr. Mary Jane Watson. Henry brakes and leaps towards his wife in the back and unstraps her safety harness. He carries her in his arms and runs up the steps to the Doctor's office. Surprisingly the Doctor is already waiting outside with a gurney. 

Henry nods at Dr. Watson briefly looking her in the eyes. He had heard the many rumors about this woman but Henry was a fair man who never judged someone until they met face to face. 

Jessie and her brother leap out of the carriage and follow their father up the steps. Henry places his wife on the gurney, "Thank you for helping us Doctor Watson I really appreciate it, " he says. Behind him Jessie keeps a sharp eye on the doctor but her brother just stares at the Doctors chest. Jessie punches him in the shoulder and he winces in pain. His sister punches hard.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 1, 2008)

When M.J. spotted the horse and wagon nearing she gracefully slid off the gurney as her patient would be needing it.
The woman was quickly carried up the steps and placed on the gurney by a large man that seemed to be the man that she had spoken earlier on the Den-den mushi.
She didn't know the man personally but then again the man was a shipwright and M.J. a doctor that only left the practive when needed.

"Oh it was no problem mister Roseo."She replied absently as she was already busy trying to diagnose her patient.
"Afterall helping people is what a doctor does."The darkhaired woman said while busy taking Hannah's temperature and heartrate.
"I'm taking her inside, if you would join me mr. Roseo."As Kazuma took this as the signal to continu pushing the gurney again, M.J. contined diagnosing, Hannah seemed sick but up until now M.J. had no reason to believe it was life threatening.

"Did you notice anything out of the ordinary with health......Like nausea perhaps?."She was already suspecting what the cause might be but that happened to be almost impossible to verify by sight, but if her husband might've noticed some of the symptoms.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2008)

Henry seems impressed with the woman's seriousness and professionalism._ Maybe she's not this Wicked Black Widow that everyone thinks she is he_ muses. Although he doesn't like the looks of that scarred fellow who assists her, he had encountered plenty of rough guys back at Water 7 and this guy reminds him of some of them. 

Henry had worked for years at Galley-La and had made it all the way to Foreman before he and his wife had moved to Syren Island to start their family and business but now he wonders if they made the right move coming here. 

The nervous Shipwright shakes himself out of his daze and looks at the Doctor, "Hmm...anything out of the ordinary? No not really..." he mutters. 

Meanwhile Jessie keeps her eyes on the Doctor at all times, she remains silent though in deference to her father.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 2, 2008)

-On Mt. Tian Shan

Paegun was staring at the large green eyes, "We can work something out, right?"

The eyes got lower to the ground and Paegun was still staring, "Oh shit."

A lizard walked up to Paegun; it was blue with a small head and two huge eyes.

Paegun looked down at the lizard, "This has got to be the weirdest shit I've ever seen."

-Short Flashback

On Paegun and Sooyoung's island there was a bear that stole woman's undergarments.

-Back to the present

"The bear was weirder.  So do you lead me somewhere or something lil' guy?"

The lizard started talking with a sophisticated British accent, "Why yes good sir.  I am to lead you to the sword.  I am your guardian animal."

Paegun's mouth was wide open because of the shock of an animal speaking, "This is the coolest thing ever.  Why doesn't Sooyoung have a guardian animal?  She has a sword."

The lizard turned around had a monocle and top hat on, "You see, she doesn't have a guardian animal because she didn't go on this journey.  You however get me.  My name is Silly Mziplikston, and you are, old chap?"

"I'm Ensign Paegun Collaart."

The lizard looked Paegun over, "Well let's get going to that fancy sword of yours, shall we?"

As Paegun was following the lizard he couldn't help but stare at it's eyes, "Why are your eyes so huge and green?"

"Birth defect old chap."

"So since you're my guardian, what do you do?"

The lizard turned around for a second, "You shall see, yes quite."

-30 Minutes Later

Paegun and the lizard reached a side of the mountain, "We are here.  Enter the cave and pull out the sword from the wall."

Paegun looked at the dark cave, "Am I going to die?"

The lizard shook it's head, "No, you shall be fine, quite."

Paegun entered the cave and it was lit up by glow worms, "This is disgusting."

He reached the end of a cave and saw a sword with a large circle between the blade and the hilt.  The circle had a lizard's face on one side and a spiral design on the other, "This is weird."

Paegun walked up to the sword and grabbed the hilt, "Here we go."

Paegun pulled on the sword and it came out of the cave wall, "Sweet but what's so special about this thing?"

Paegun swung the sword loosely and the blade extended, "This is kickass."

Paegun then tried twisting the circle and the sword came apart into two separate swords, "I'm beginning to like this already."


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 2, 2008)

As Jaw walks towards his boat and drinks cold beersuddenly something hits him
"Argh.." As his body starts falling but then stands back and splits some blood.

In front of him a muscular and tall man wearing a long marine coat appeared.
He was keeping in each hand giant shields with spikes in front.
"Who are you..??" Jaw said as he recovered from the hit.
"I am Giant John the marine Officer of this Island."
"Oh I see....and you are here to arrest me of what I did to the stadium right?"
"No I am here to kill you after an order of the marine HQ."
"Even better then, the fight will be far more interesting."

Jaw drew his swords in a blink of an eye.
"Storm Blade!!" as his Yamato sent out a blue enrgy air blade towards John.
But John just covered his whole body with the giant shields.
The air blade stroke the shield as it created a small explosion effect and smoke appeared around after the contact.
Jaw saw that John was standing there without even a scratch.
"Shit"
"The shields are made of iron so a swordsman like you are not able to even cut these shields because it is a a matterial even harder than rock.
"Oh shut up dude.I know what Iron is"
John charged at Jaw as he put his shields with the iron spikes in front and continued straight forawrd like a train.
At the last moment Jaw dodged his with his both swords in front.
As both clashed each an impact created.
Jaw with his monstrous strength push John back with force.
"You know that I cannot lose, right?"
"What, what you mean?"
"Well since I am gonna be the best swordsman it is not possible to lose earlier.So the only option is that until the end of this fight I will be able to cut iron."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2008)

Dante's afternoon had been busy. He had to prep all the neutrals in the townhall, so that his plan would work. They should have been finished by now and everything should be in place. They doubted they could do much with household dials but Dante always had a flair for these types of things. He grinned as he explained his plan

Dante wanted to infiltrate the Hako base, which was just about as easy a task as he could ask for. Silently knocking out the guards, there were no vision dials and the cover of darkness as night fell was all perfect. Again, he had to maintain his villain role, which was proving to be a pain in the ass.

There was a loud noise coming from inside one of the rooms. Some sort of ceremony or something, perhaps a loud dinner, perhaps a party, Dante couldn't see. It was never a good idea to jump directly into unknown territory but he had a plan and counted on the element of surprise.

He stood atop a roof of a large hut, and started punching at the stone roof. In the room, they would feel shaking and see bits of plaster drop down, accompanied by a loud thud each time it happened. Dante spaced out his punches adding to the fear inside the house. 

Dante took out several Tone dials he had acquired from the townsfolk and placed them around the house. He activated them and they let out terrible noises like screaming, a metal claw on a blackboard, someone appearing to die and the words "God is coming back!" over and over.

The folk in the hut were obviously distressed by this and pured out of the house greeted with a group of townsfolk holding the beautiful girl Dante had spoken to earlier. Her clothes were torn, she appeared to be covered in blood, as did the townfolk and they walked slowly as if in deep sorrow.

"God has returned!" they shouted, "Our daughter has died at the hands of Him. She did not believe! Believe or we shall all die, just like under Enel!"

"Enel!?" the Hakos fear was now skyrocketing. The mere mention of the tyrants name was enough to send then into a panic. Two Lamp dials activated on either side of him, illuminating him. He had dressed up properly this time and had an elegant blue coat on, with a waistcoat. Dante had an almost regal look about him.

*"Bow before your God."* Dante said sneering. The townsfolk bowed and some of those with weaker hearts followed suit. They remembered what would happen if they disobeyed. Some stood defiant. Just as he expected.

*"You dare to raise your head to me?"* Dante said. He closed his eyes and extended a hand to where they had gathered and clenched his fist, as if to activate some sort of power. Suddenly the entire ground started to shake as if it were an Earthquake. Right on cue the Pakos turned up to witness the feat. They had been informed that God had returned by the village folk and he would show them his true power. The radius was about 2 miles and the whole place shuddered and crumbled. Buildings buckled, Glass smashed and the townsfolk screamed their blessed heart out in fear. They'd never make it in the theatre but it was more than adequate. Their work to place the impact dials, Dante had spent all afternoon charging up, across a 2 mile radius was also great.

The shaking stopped and all but one man knelt before him. There was always one. 

"This man is no God! and even if he is I sall bring him down!" The others were too frightened to speak. Dante had to make this convincing and quick. Trouble was that this guy seemed powerful. He didn't want to, but he would have to completely decimate this man using close to his full ability.

Dante closed his eyes and activated a large flash dial, blinding the man, whose eyes had gotten used to the darkness. The others had bowed their heads and did not see the trickery involved as Dante leaped towards him in a flash and executed a Killerbee straight to the mans chest. Though he had a golden armour on, the impact still crushed the metal and sent him into the ground. Dante landed beside him, half crouching and pulling his right fist back slowly. As the armoured man weakly sttod up, Dante released a spinning uppercut, hitting him multiple times and sending the man into a state of unconsciousness. Some who were brave, looked up for a second to see the man flying into the sky and drop down to Earth, bouncing as he landed.

Dante looked at him, still breathing but he'd be out for days.

*"Anyone else want to defy me?!"* Dante bellowed. There was a silence, Dante leaped back onto the roof.

"_obey or you shall suffer_" whispered more tone dials.

Dante then disappeared leaving darkness and Hako and Pako talking to each other for the first time in years. The townsfolk could barely believe it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2008)

Rek yawns as the Windy Dirge loses sight of the Infinite Injustice and the marine ship. He rises from his throne and walks towards the Windy Dirge's mast. After they were ambushed by marines a few weeks ago he had Matyr install an elevator on the large mast of the ship.

The Windy Dirge was a large ship, roughly the size of a commodore's warship, capable of carrying up to 200 men. The Windy Dirge, though, carried only 55 people, and the rest of the large ship's space had been modified to fit the desires of Rek and the others. For Rek, he had ordered the construction of a gallery, where all his rare relics and books were displayed. He opens a silver door, revealing a lift capable of carrying large loads. He walks inside and pulls a lever down. "Time to relax." He thought as the lift went up to the top of the mast. There was a modest room located there(ooc; think of the room the Strawhats have on the thousand sunny's mast), with cushions placed on the edges of the room, and a large central table which covered the majority of the room. There were 5 books on the table, all of which written in an ancient script. The tablet Rek had wished to decipher was there as well, in a glass case sitting at the center. "I suppose I'll try to translate you again." He said to the tablet as he sat down on the cushions and began to examine it.

Jun was, once again, in the training room. Several steel pillars were raised around the circular arena, with Jun standing in the center."Zhu Qiao stance; Phoenix Spin!" Jun spins her spear at dynamic speeds, turning her into a human cyclone once again. She strikes all the pillars effortlessly, but fails to do any serious damage. "Unacceptable." She says as she stops spinning. She pants profusely, having been practicing in the arena since she and Anlgora had stopped fighting. "Master had once destroyed a hundred seel pillars with his phoenix spin. It is unseemly for his pupil to be unable to do the same." She gets into initial Zhu Qiao stance and prepares to use Phoenix Spin once again.

Since Rek and Matyr had already eaten, the servants along with Ruru were eating in the dining hall. It was quite spacious, but is seldom used by Rek, who prefers to dine alone or on the deck. "Oi, Ruru! Pass the peas!" A plump old woman asked Ruru, who was sitting next to the peas. "Here it comes!" Ruru's arm transforms into its beetle form and throws the bowl of peas to the old woman, who catches it easily. "Hey, Ruru, can you pass the steak?" Another servant asks. Ruru throws the plate of steak at the servant who asked for it, who caught the plate easily. Ruru smiles under his mustache. He used to do things like this for his crewmates in the old days.

Matyr and Cass were in the reading hall, the place were Rek's books were displayed. Rek was usually the only one who ever goes there, so the two were alone in the room. Cass sat in a corner of the library, away from Matyr. "I'm sorry." She kept repeating under her breath. Matyr sat on an ornate chair, looking at some blueprints Daedalus made. Next to the blueprints was a blank sheet of paper, were he made a list of corrections or modifications on Daedalus' blueprints. He was silent as he scanned the papers, not because he needed to focus, because of what happened between him and Cass last night, and a few hours ago.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

Syren Island

"Hmmm well that might make a bit more difficult."M.J. said while she stopped walking along with the gurney that was carrying Hannah.
"You'll have to stay outside sir."It was then that she entered the room and Kazuma exited a moment later.
the scarred man took off the Nodachi that was slung across his back and placed it against the wall before sitting in a chair position next to the door he had just exited trough.

Every now and then he shot a glance at the Roseos, especially that one girl that had been staring at M.J.  as if she didn't trust the woman at all......Though that was to be expected with the doctor's reputation, Kazuma still made sure to keep an eye on this potential threat.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2008)

*Syren Island*

A world noble clad in the white suit accustomed to their ilk was sitting in the most expensive room in the best hotel of the island. Underneath the glass bubble that protected him from the 'unpure air' around him, was a long goatee with red ribbons tied to it. He had a short ponytail on the back, with a larger ribbon tied to it. "This is positively droll, sister. This room doesn't even come with a platinum throne!" He complained. A casual yawn was the reply he recieved from a blue-haired young woman wearing a skin-tight suit and giant glasses on her forehead. "Oh, come now, brother, don't be so annoying. Don't make me open that suit of yours!!" She taunted, to which his brother ran out of the room in a hurry, yelling numerous swears reared against his sibling. "Idiot..." She rolled her eyes.

*The Windy Dirge, last night*
Cass and Matyr were alone in the dining hall, drinking 2 mugs of hot cocoa. "So, that's what happened to your parents, eh?" He said to her. "Yeah." She sipped her hot cocoa before looking at Matyr. " We were on a trip to Radfol, and a big storm brew up. They died in a storm when I was little, and I was washed ashore to Radfol. All I remember of them was the time they made me eat a horrible tasting fruit when I was little." Matyr took a big gulp of his cocoa. "Do you miss them?" He asks. "No, not really. The orphanage became my new family, and I never did miss them after that." She yawns and sratches her long blak hair. "What about your parents, Matyr?" She asks. "They're alright. A bit crazy, but alright." He looks down in the empty mug of cocoa. "Hey, Matyr." She said, grabbing his hands and turning to him. "Promise me something." The world noble throws her a confused look. "What is it?" He asks, blushing slightly. "Well, promise me. That if I get scared, you'd help me get through it." Cass's red eyes came into contact with his. "Of course, Cass, of course." The sniper brightens up and stands from her chair. "Thanks!" She hugs Matyr tightly. "Well, I'll see you tomorrow!" She runs out of the dining hall, leaving Matyr quite flustered.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 2, 2008)

Colt look sat a man talking to him. "So how it is going?"
He is still drunk and can barely see him clearly...
*"Not much, just ..."* before he ends his words he falls asleep in one second.

_On the infinite Injustice......._
Led look at the door when tha guy named OC walked in and talked to him.
Led stands up and walks towards the door and passing from OC.
"I have to eat something"
He says as he touch his stomach and heads to find some food.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 2, 2008)

"Wow.  You continue to amaze me.  I thought you were stupid before, but this..."  OC shook his head at Led's excuse why he can't answer a simple question before walking off to find Alph.* 

The Dark Justice...* 

"Hahahaha! That drunk, eh?"  Gilmont bellowed as he chugs down another bottle.  Gilmont reached over the table and slammed the silver haired marine on the head.  "Wake up! The festivities are just beginning *hic*! Hahahahahahha!"


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 2, 2008)

_At the Dark Justice...._
*"What the??" *As something wakes up Colt and in his shock he blows up the whole table.

..................................
He looks around to see what happened but he can only see a man .
*"You woke me up?"* as he grabs the strange man from his neck and smashes him at the wall.

_Infinite Injustice......_

Led heads to a table that is filled with food, fruits and meat.
"Yummy!!!" He yells as he starts eating like a maniac without stopping for nothing.
OC follows him and tries to talk to him but Led is not even look at him


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 2, 2008)

"Hahahaha *hic*! Thish ish really quite a good party! Fighting, alcohol... Now all we need are some womensh!" Gilmont shouted.  He then noticed Colt had pinned him to the wall.  He sucked his stomach in, and pushed out, slamming into Colt and knocking him down.  "Ahahahaha! That's what I call fun!"


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 2, 2008)

Colt heard the words, party and women.Dirty thoughts passed from his mind but because he was extremely drunk the result was chaotic.

As he barely could stand up he started moving around fast like running and started hiting his own head at the walls.
The other man was just looking at him laughing.
Colt was really acting like an extremely stupid kid and it would be really serious if someone could see him now.He was a Lt. Commander afterall.
And suddenly it started.
He stopped at one corner and then at high speeds he started hiting his head at the wall and then he was falling with all his strength with his whole body.
And it ended with spinning around and then shooting Jet Kicks as the air blasts destroyed anything in the room and just passed from killing the man that now was in shock and fear for his own life with all the blasts striking just inches from his head.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 2, 2008)

"Hahahahaha! This too good!" a drunk Gilmont roared as he attempted to dodge blasts of air.  One such blast hit him directly in the stomach.  "Oof! That's a *hic* pretty powerful blast you got there.  Hurt my shtomach quite a bit!" He yelled as he tumbled backwards and got stuck in the door frame.  After a big squeeze, he pushed himself through.  "You really know how to throw a party!  Allow to *hic* introduce myself.  The name's Gilmont.  Gilmont Goodfellow."  Gilmont stuck out his hand in greeting.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

Lt. Commander Zane Garrick hears all the racket coming from the officers mess hall and then he hears an explosion. He furrows his brow, "Just what the fuck is going on out there!!!" he bellows and he gets up from his seat. 

Garrick opens his door and slams it closed, he strides through the hallway with focused intent towards the Officers Mess as the noise becomes louder. On his way there he sees Junior Lt. Clemens who leans casually against a wall, observing the action with a hint of amusement on her face, she notices Garrick, "The alcohol seems to have gone to Lt. Commander Colt's head," she says amusingly. 

Garrick frowns at her, "And why didn't you retrain him?" he asks her. Clemens shrugs, "He's a superior officer that would be insubordination....and besides I like the drama," she says with a smirk. 

Suddenly a blast of air hurtles towards them, Clemens ducks but Garrick stands his ground and takes the impact head on, slapping away the shot with his muscular forearm. Garrick's face contorts into rage, "COLT WHAT THE IN THE NAME OF AKAINU ARE YOU DOING!!!!!" he shouts at the top of his voice. 

Garrick runs into the Officers Mess  and sees Colt bashing his head against a wall. He strides towards Colt and grabs him by the back of the collar....

*BLAM!!* Garrick chops the drunken Marine in the back of the neck and he goes limp. "Stupid fuckin' kid can't hold his liquor..." mutters Garrick. Colt starts snoring peacefully like a sleeping baby and Garrick shakes his head in annoyance, he scans the room and sees an unfamiliar Marine with a potbelly (its Lt. Gilmont), "Hey you porky, drag this drunkard to his quarters now!!!" bellows Garrick and he strides back to his office. 

On the way Clemens looks at Garrick with a smug face, "My hero..." she says sarcastically. 

"Aw shut the hell up!" mutters Garrick as he returns to his office, then he stops in his tracks, "No more liquor for Lt. Commander Colt..." he orders. 

_Syren Island..._
The Roseo's nervously sit in the waiting room of Dr. Watson's office. Henry Roseo looks at his son and daughter, "Why don't you kids get back to the shipyards, you don't need to trouble yourself with this..." he says. 

Jessie and her brother shakes their heads vigorously, "No way Pops!" exclaims Jessie, "Besides I left J2 and J3 back at the drydock to take care of any customers."


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 2, 2008)

"Uh..." Gilmont looked around, uncertain where he should go.  He shrugged and dragged Colt down a hallway towards a broom closet.  He opened the door, and the heads of dead marines tumbled out.  "Hahahahaha! V is on this ship, alright!"  Gilmont pushed away the marine heads and stuffed Colt inside.     

_V's quarters..._ 

As V was about to fall asleep, someone began to pound on V's door.  He slipped on his mask and held a knife behind his back, ready to kill the insolent marine that had disturbed his sleep.  He found himself face to face with Krillon.  "Uh, sorry.  I was told a marine named Torall Jackheart lived here?" "That's me." 

"You're alive?! I couldn't believe the news at first, and I thought it was some kind of prank that Gilmont was playing.  Wait-  I met you at G12!  At the shooting range! Why didn't you tell me then?" "I was busy.  It's been years since I've seen you.  I couldn't believe the news myself, so it was hard for me to tell you.  I can't talk long, so we'll talk some more later.  If you're looking for your quarters,  head down the hall, and to your right you'll find two rooms: One for Gilmont, one for you. Oh, that reminds me: Where is Gilmont?" 

"He's getting drunk at the party." "That sounds just like Gilmont.  You go on and unpack.  I need to get some rest."  As Krillon headed to his room, V closed and locked the door behind him before taking off his mask and falling asleep.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

Syren island

It took a while but eventually M.J. had diagnosed her patient's condition and used an IV to sedate the woman, it wasn't worth the trouble to do anything more as Hannah would simply end up as the main course of tomorrow's party.
Now she just needed to get rid of those family members of her, preferably the easy way.

And so the dark haired woman exited the room and headed for the waiting room, as she arrived there she took off her doctors coat before adressing the Roseo family.
"I'm sorry it took so long but I can tell you with certainty now that your wife and mother will be fine......I'm going to keep her for the night though, she needs her rest and I wouldn't advice moving her."She hoped they wouldn't be too suspicious of this but M.J. had the feeling that she atleast had gained the trust of Henry.

"Well I personally have to run some errants but I'll make sure one my assistants will check up on her and stay near the Den-den mushi if anything comes up."As she said this Kazuma took this as the hint to get one of his collegues who were undoubtly somewhere outside on guard duty, after that he would get another to come along with to check on M.J.

"I'll take my portably Den-den mushi with me....So if you would join me."She hoped that all of the family members would take this as the hint to leave the practive and go back home, but with the way the business was goin in town she suspected that the family didn't have the luxury to pass on a workday.

On the Infinite Injustice

Almost a day had passed and Alph told Shin that they should arrive at Syren Island in about 2 hours from now.
Shin, who was busy training, only gave a nod and then continued his training though it wasn't long before another distraction arrived.
He noticed something was heading towards him and upon closer inspection that something turned out to be a bird that landed near him.

It didn't take long to spot the note for him but it took a good ten minutes to get it off the bird.

Dear Captain Yagami

Im sorry to send you like this, i know you probably dont care much about what i have to say but need your help, but 12 years ago my father made me into one of his experiment by testing a unknown Devil Fruit on me to turn me into some weapon, my mother di everything she could to stop this, but he killed her before i she could stop him, but then in return i killed him for my mother, but i killed him in a unusual way, i cant tell now, but if you meet me i will explan everything

Captain Ashelia Kisaragi of the White Boa 

"What the hell?"Shin had no idea what this person was talking about nor how that Ashelia knew her, he had never heard of that name nor the White Boa.
"Captain Yagami?"He mused."Haha, I like the way that sounds."He decided to put the not away until later, afterall he had training to do.

The bird wasn't too pleased with it at first but after a glare from Shin, the bird flew up high and landed on the mast, probably to wait until the Swordsman was in a better mood.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

Henry Roseo gets up and shakes the hand of Dr. Watson, "I really appreciate it Maam. You don't know how worried I was..." _I guess all that talk about her was wrong_ he thinks but there's just something about that Kazuma guy that rubs him the wrong way. In Henry's experience men like Kazuma are more bodyguards then Orderlies. 

Jessie scowls at her Fathers acceptance of this woman, "This makes no sense, why can't we stay here?" she asks the Doctor but her Father nudges her daughter in the shoulder...

"Now, now Jessie, let not be ungrateful..." he tells her. He looks back at the Doctor, "We'll be back early in the morning doctor," Henry says to her. 

Jessie shakes her head with annoyance but her Brother just stares at the Doctors chest like an idiot, and he's not even subtle about it. Jessie punches him again in the shoulder and he yelps in pain as they leave the waiting room. 

_It's because they're men_ Jessie thinks of her father and brother, _they see a pretty face like that Black Widow's and think that she can't possibly be up to no good. Well not me, I can see through her act....and I'm gonna make an unannounced visit oh yes I am..._she thinks.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2008)

Dante was pleased with his performance. It seemed the people would get along for the night but of course it would continue the next morning. More work had to be done and more tricks had to be thought of.  He had memorised all the dials and the shapes and he noted that there were some rare ones in the possession of the Hakos, powerful ones too. He would have to liberate them of that power or else lives would be lost, thanks to their blatant disregard for human life. Infiltrating their base was easy enough but stealing the dials was going to be another matter. He thought back to the inventor, Shinpachi and wished he was with him. He could concoct a sleeping gas or something and make it a lot easier. 

He would have no choice but to fight them but on a one on one basis and in secrecy. He didn’t like the sneaky approach but he couldn’t very well just ask them for it, considering he was a God . The sneaky approach had its uses though; it would further help his image as a bad guy and keep them safe at the same time as no innocents would be caught in crossfire. The dials they were using were common enough like the flash, axe, breath and impact dials of which he already had already obtained. However he could do with a flame dial.

He entered the townshall silently and got into bed, anxious for the new day to come.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 2, 2008)

_Bliss island..._ 

"His ship was found near here, Gunther.  That is why we are here," the female agent stated.  "Anna, Denton is most likely in the Grand Line.  Why would he come here, of all places?" Gunther asked.  "It is the only information we have.  Do you want to go back to the Doctor empty handed?" "Very well.  Let's just kill everyone who refuses to answer our questions." "Why are you always so blunt, Gunther?" the female agent wondered as Gunther went off to kill some people.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

Syren Island

"Oh don't worry about it mister Roseo, I know how it feels to worry about the health of your loved one."She gave a sigh before forcing herself not to think about that anymore, but the point of saying it was to gain some sympethy and even more trust of the Roseo.
"But I'll see you in the morning then."She wisely ignored Jessie's comment about it not making sense and instead flashed her a smile, mostly to taunt the young girl.

"Well I'll be off then as well."She said when Kazuma and his college showed up to escort her into town though before she parted with the Roseos and winked at the youngest of the two males, afterall it was cute how the boy had seemed......Fascinated by her cleavage.

Onboard the Infinite Injustice

Shin had been laying on his back, casually smoking a cigarette after his workout but got up when Alph called out.
"Syren Island, right in front of us."Shin was thankful as he was smoking his last cigarette, the fact he couldn't acquire any on Bliss Island had worried him afterall......How could he survive without them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

Ever since her fight with Anglora, Annie has remained shut in her room almost the entire time, only leaving to grab some food from the kitchen, to her annoyance the rest of the crew refuses to build her, her own private kitchen and dining room. 

Annie sits cross legged on the bed in her cabin, with her eyes closed, she breathes deeply trying to recapture that magical moment back on Bliss Island when she could sense all the things around her, even though she was blind. The gunslinger so far has managed diddly squat in terms of coming close to replicating the feat. Annie tries to focus on her mother's words, that amazing woman, _"When you're at peace with the world and the world is at peace with you , hearing and seeing no longer matter..."_

Annie's falls deeply into her mind and suddenly she can feel a rush of sensation around her. All the life on board vibrating, the entire crew, even the very ship has its own vibration. She can see it all in her head even though she has her eyes closed but then Annie sees her mother's face on that day when even this skill failed and Annie feels her mind crash back to reality. 

The blond gunner falls back on her bed panting heavily, all her progress wasted, she stares up at the ceiling and frowns, "I'll never be as good as you were..." she mutters. Annie sighs and packs some spare ammunition into her satchel and loads her revolvers. She makes her way above deck and hears Alph say that they are getting close. 

Annie looks at the state of their ship and the original Marrow crew, "Hopefully we can find a cook or a new Doctor," she says. The original Doctor of the ship didn't make it out of the battle with Shikon.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

When Annie joined the Andriod and swordsman, Alph nodded as he said.
"Yes, a few additions would be helpfull......A few hands to help around the ship would be apreciated as well."Lately they had to work overtime to both fight and help sail the ship, it especially left Alph with little time to repair and recharge himself.
And it probably tired the humans even more, especially that crazy Shin with all that training of his.

Shin on the other hand still felt a little uncomfortable about earlier when Annie had gotten hurt because of him and still couldn't bring himself to look her in they eye, he simply couldn't forgive himself for that.
"We should find a Shipwrighting business first, so that our ship could recieve a fix and maybe even a few upgrades.....A better training area would be nice and some equipment perhaps."He said as shot a glance at that part of the deck he always trained, it was basicly a small spot with a collection of various heavy things like anchors and such.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

_The Infinite Injustice_ sails closer towards, Annie focuses with her eagle like eyes at the Island. She see huge shipyards in the distance and can make out a sign that reads, *Syren Island Shipyards*. She chuckles, _well that seems like the best place to get our ship fixed_....Annie thinks.

"Alph can you see those shipyards with your eyes, maybe you should dock us there," she says. 

Then Annie looks at Shin for his opinion but the darn fella still won't look her in the eyes and what little times they've bumped into each other over the past two days, he's acted awkward around her. Time to put a stop to this she thinks. 

"I hope that you're still not beating yourself up about what happened with that Marine chick. You didn't ask me to help out I stepped in voluntarily. So stop acting like you have this oath to protect me because I'm a woman. It's very commendable fella but trust me I don't need any protection,"  then she punches the swordsman in the shoulder teasingly, "I liked it better when you used to call me a witch..."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2008)

Dante waited for nightfall again, the next day. It would have been suicide to take the entire group at once, so Dante silently followed a flame dial user. He didn’t really have much imagination with it and just had it tied to the palm of his hand. He waited until he was in a small alley and then jumped on him.  Dante wore a mask to hide his identity and used the swords to fight so they would not recognize the fighting style either

His reflexes were good. The flame user deftly dodged the flying masked man and immediately fired a flame to Dante’s direction. He had to leap out of the way to avoid the searing heat.  Dante could not get close at all and he had nothing that he could attack with long range. Dante dodged well enough, using the chi energy in his legs to zip backwards when the flame got too hot. The alley was narrow and there wasn’t much room to manoeuvre. Dante had to finish this fight quickly or the flames would attract folk who could get hurt. The flame user advanced forward, gaining more confidence as he saw the masked man retreat. Dante was approaching a dead end with a large wall blocking him off, leaving him with only the flashy option. He spun around ran towards the dead end, quickly followed by the flame user who mistook the sudden sprint for one of fear. Dante, just before reaching the wall leaped and kicked off the wall towards the wall on his right, kicked off that, sending him into high into the air. He took out both swords and somersaulted with the swords outstretched as he fell towards the ground. The flame user was stunned at the move and was greeted with two serrated swords to his shoulders as he looked up at the masked man. He felt his shoulder crack and before he could yell in agony he felt a dull thud on his head as he fell unconscious. Dante exhaled and took the flame dial from the man’s hand.  

 He remembered the day when he had seen Lovely street burnt down and the girl who had lost her parents. He wondered where she was as he looked at the would be arsonist. Dante didn’t like being judge and jury but the people here needed to know that they were going to be punished for their sins. It was too much for Burly and his team of white berets. Dante just had to calm it down enough for the police to regain control.

He was close to realising that goal. He attached the flame dial to the red sword. He would go back and attach the axe dial to the blue sword. Then he would practise all night to perfect a move he had been thinking of.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

Alph zoomed in on the signs in the distance but noticed most had "Out of business or Moved to to Water 7"signs near or over their signs, it seemed as if the Shipbuilding industry in Syren island really did fair bad with the competition of Water 7 and that calamity several years ago.
"It seems most of them are out of business."He replied though eventually his cameras zoomed in on the centre of  Syren Island's shipyards and noticed atleast some activity.

"Roseo Shipbuilding"He read out loud and then steered the ship towards it."I believe I found an active one that is still in business here."

Shin on the other hand was still looking everywhere but directly into Annie's eyes and didn't feel like admitting it but he owed her already so had no choice but to tell her.
"I might've not said it out loud but even though I was joking around with that woman, I was secretly hoping you would bail me out since I felt a woman should not be harmed by man.....So yeah it _is_ my fault or atleast that's how I feel about it."When Annie punched him before saying that she preferred it when he called her a witch, he couldn't help but laugh.

With a smile on his face he dared it to briefly make eye contact with her as he was glad she made him laugh like that, he really needed it right now.
"I'm sorry though."He replied a little later."But until I've made up for what I've done, calling you a witch will have to wait."Though the way he used to treat her was against his view on how women should be treated, Annie really could make his blood boil and since laying a finger on her was taboo he really needed something else to vent that anger.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

Annie shrugs when she hears his explanation, "Suit yourself Shin but do you really think that there will be no females standing in your way on that long and winding road to Mihawk?" she asks soberly and its the best advice she can give the man.  

The Gunslinger walks away to leave the Swordsman with his thoughts. 

_Syren Island - Roseo Shipbuilding Corporation..._
The Roseo family minus their most important member in all their eyes arrive back at the dry dock. Jessie and her brother leap off the wagon as their father takes the horses into the stable. 

Jessie walks out into the center of the Shipyards and see's Pete on the side of their unfinished ship, he's one of her Fathers old mates from Water 7 and the only employee that they could afford to keep on. 

"Hey Pete where are the terror twins?" she asks him. Pete laughs, "You know those two?" he replies. 

Suddenly two shadows appear high in the air and leap down to the ground in front of Jessie, they strike dramatic poses and salute Jessie, *"J2 and J3 ready to report to Miss Jessie!!"* they exclaim in unison. Both girls looks exactly like Jessie, except if one listens carefully there are differences in the inflections of their voices.

Jessie chuckles at their display, they may be drama queens but at least they listen to her unlike some of the others. "Report ladies..." responds Jessie. 

*"We're still as broke as ever!!"* they exclaim in unison. "But I did see a Nobleman's ship in the docks when I was running errands," says J2 and she whistles, "And what a beauty she was...."  

Jessie frowns at the lack of new customers but she smiles at her obedient clones, "Good job ladies..." and now she whispers conspiratorially, "But I have a new secret mission planned for later on," and she winks at them. 

Both clones eyes start to sparkle when they hear the word secret mission, *"TEAM JESSIE IS READY AND ABLE!!!"* they exclaim in unison and they strike another dramatic pose. Jessie facepalms, "Not so loud ladies..." she mutters, "Now go do some work or something."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2008)

With a puff of smoke, The Windy Dirge arrived in Syren early in the morning. Ruru  opened the windows of the control room, letting in the cold morning air. "I had best wake Lord Rek." Transforming into his beetle form, he left the controls to one of the servants and flew to the mast of the ship. "Milord!" He knocked on the glass windows, trying to wake Rek.

Inside the world noble slept peacefully, his head on the table, his right hand still on one of his ancient books. "I told you father, I am not making you grandchildren!" He mumbled in his sleep. Ruru sighed and left Rek in the room. He knew that the World Noble had not slept like that in days, so he decided to leave him be.

Jun was already awake, and was in fact practicing her Zhou Qiao stance on the deck, wearing a silk white robe. "Lady Jun." Ruru called from the skies. Jun momentarily stooped her training to pay attention to Ruru. "What would you like for breakfast?" Jun sat on the wooden deck and meditated. "Some porridge will suffice for my morning nourishment." Ruru bows to Jun in the skies and enters the lower decks via a lift in the control room, to prepare her meal.

Meanwhile, in the terrace of a loft in Syren, a blue-haired woman drank her tea as she watched the sun slowly rise in the sky. "How boring." She thought, until she saw a stack of smoke rising from the air. "Hello, what's this?" She picks up a pair of golden binoculars on her coffee table to get a closer look on the ship. She notices the WG flag flying high on the mast. "How intriguing. Perhaps brother and I shall visit this government ship..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmmm that was very true and Shin had no idea how to respond to that, afterall though he could refuse to fight women here in North blue pehaps but in the grand line he certaintly wouldn't have that luxury if he intends to stay alive.....Or his crewmates for that matter.
He realised what he should do from now on but if he could bring himself to it was an entirely different question.

He was distracted though by Alph telling him that he was about ready to dock at the Roseo's shipyard and needed Shin to lay out the anchor, wich the Swordsman did ofcourse.

When the two were done they tried to informed the crew that they had arrived on Syren Island and then went to find the person in charge of that shipyard.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

_The Roseo Shipyards..._
Alex Roseo, son of Henry Roseo and older brother of Jessie Roseo, looks on with excitement as a vessel docks at their shipyard but he frowns when he sees the Jolly Roger. In the Roseo's experience, Pirates were not the best candidates as paying customers and some had tried to take advantage of their kindness in the past. However just like in Galley-La where his father had worked for many years, the Roseo Shipwrights never got taken advantage of by any Pirates, ever. 

"OI! Pops we got some folks docked in the harbor!!" he calls out to his father. Henry Roseo, his mind still focused on his wife steps of his office. 

"WHAT!? ARE THEY PIRATES!!" bellows Henry at his son. Alex nods back and shrugs, Henry sighs and picks up a huge man sized Hacksaw, his trademark weapon back in the springtime of his youth as he liked to say. He straps it to his back and walks out to the docks to greet these Pirates.  

He looks up and sees J3 (after these many years he's learned to tell the difference between them and his real daughter) ontop of the mast of one of their ships. she holds a large shipwright mallet that must weigh over a hundred pounds but she wields it casually with one hand. 

"Hey J3 get down here and help me greet these new arrivals!" he exclaims. J3 nods, "You got it pops!!" she exclaims brightly and leaps down to the ground besides Henry. He doesn't consider the clones as his daughters but they all seem to consider him their father, well except for that beast, as he thinks of J9.

Father, son, and, clone walk towards this band of Pirates and what a ragtag group they are and mostly kids no older then Jessie at that. He looks at the Swordsman fellow, pegging him as their leader or spokesman. Henry clears his throat as if remembering an old sales pitch, "Welcome to Roseo Shipyards, the best Shipbuilding company outside of Water 7!" he says proudly. 

"How can we be of service to you today?" he asks and prays that they have money.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 2, 2008)

OC walked down onto the island.  He saw most of his crew was talking to a shipwright.  "How can we be of service to you today?" he heard the shipwright ask.  He barreled through the crew, ignoring their complaints.  He pulled out his shotgun and pointed it at the shipwright's head.  "Our ship needs repairs.  Fix it."  The boy and girl near the man began to sigh, and the rest of the crew attempted to prevent further embarrassment as they rushed over to silence OC.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

Henry is too astonished to even react to OC's display because its so comical, he doesn't know whether to laugh or cut the Pirate in half, "Well you're a blunt one aren't you..." he mutters in reply.

Annie puts her hand on OC's mouth and shoves him out of the way. She smiles at Henry and chuckles, "Hehe....ignore him he just got out of the mental institution...hehe..." This is not far from the truth strangely.

She looks at OC sternly, "Please don't kill anybody while we're here, 'kay?" she asks the supersoldier in a whisper.

Suddenly Led steps forward with his arms crossed and looks at Henry, "Oi Ossan we need you to fix our boat quickly!" he exclaims, clearly oblivious to the fact that he's basically calling Henry an old man.

Henry laughs, "I like you guys!" he says with a chuckle, "Now are you looking for a total overhaul or just slight repairs? And do you have a list?" he asks them while looking at their ship. That thing looks like its been through some battles he thinks.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

The Roseo Shipyards

As that amazing crew set their first steps on Syren Island or atleast a shipyard part of the island, and three people came to greet them, or so Shin thought.
It was an olderman, who was probably the father of the other two judging by the fact they resembled each other and judging by the fact most businesses here were out of it, business it is, it would make it presumable that wich remained were family businesses.

When the older man started talking, wich was clearly a well rehearsed sales pitch....Probably had memorised it over the years and had to smile a little when they claimed to be the best out of Water 7.

*"How can we be of service to you today?"* The man asked with a hopefull face and Shin pointed at his ship before he replied.

"That ship of ours has taken quite a beating over the last few weeks, so we would like to ......Hire you?, is that how you say it?"The 17 year old was unsure of what to call it but continued nonetheless.
"Also I personally had a short list of changes I would like to have on my ship and I'm sure that my fellow crew members have a few too......I take it that should be possible."Shin took a moment to remember those changes he wanted but realised that they would probably not take a group of young pirates like them serious, especially if they couldn't afford bad jobs like that out of money troubles.

He wasn't sure of those money troubles but it seemed very likely.
"As a sign of good faith, I'll give you......."A sweatdrop on the side of his face as he realised he had no idea how much money this would cost or would be a suitable advance on the payment.
"Annie?"He whispered as he turned to the Gunslinger, she was good with money."How much should we give in advance so they'll take us seriously?, and don't be stingy about it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

Henry is at first amused at these young people in front of him, "Well obviously we'll inspect your boat and you can give us a line by line list of what you need..." he replies as if this is fairly obvious, "And yes the proper word is hiring," he adds. 

But then Henry gets that sinking feeling when the swordsman starts to stutter about money. Oh hell no he thinks, not this again....

Annie gives Shin a smug face when he brings up money, she knows that he's sent some of the deckhands into her room to steal some of Captain Marrow's treasure that she had selfishly hoarded for herself. The gunslinger shakes her head at Shin's ignorance of money. "I'll handle this Shin," she states confidently. Annie looks at the elder Roseo with a businesslike attitude, "We'll pay for the inspection upfront obviously but then we'll have to go over your repair estimates...."

Henry's eyes literally brighten when he hears Annie's words. Finally someone who's speaking my language, he thinks. Annie and Henry start negotiating like two fencers going back and forth. After five minutes of intense negotiation, they arrive at an acceptable arrangement. "Alright, my daughter and son will do an inspection of your ship and then when we have your repair list settled, we'll bring your vessel into drydock. Depending on how extensive the repairs will be, you'll probably be looking at a week at most," he says in a businesslike manner towards the crew.

The elder Roseo looks at J3, "Go get Jessie and tell her to stop stuffing herself in the kitchen and get over here," he says. J3 nods and walks off, "Gotcha Pops.." and before she walks off she winks at Shin. 

Henry looks at the crew in a much better mood, Hannah's gonna be so happy when she hears we got a paying customer he thinks. "I can recommend some hotels on this island while you're here. Frankly, this place has seen some tough times, so we like to help each other out. Umm....my daughter can help give you a tour if you want..." he says, ignoring the fact that he just said that his daughter would be doing the inspections.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 2, 2008)

-In the Storage room-

The storage room had been re-arranged to look somewhat like a hospital room in order for Belle to help Bolt's healing process.  The two come in from the deck and Belle lays Bolt down on his bed.
Bolt: "So, how much longer do you think it'll be til I'm back to my normal self?"
Belle: "Well, you seem to have an insane body that is able to endure all this damage.  Most of the bleeding has stopped, and your stitches are started to heal up nicely.  If I were to estimate that tomorrow you'd be at about 75% back to normal, you'll be perfect by the end of the week.  Just don't try and lift anything unnecessarily heavy."
Bolt: "Thanks doc."
She then hands him a large glass full of a thick green liquid.
Bolt: "What the hell is this?"
Belle: "It'll heal up the healing process.  Drink it."
He sniffs it and then pulls away.
Bolt: "That smells disgusting."
Belle: "Drink it now, or else."
A chill went down his spine.
Bolt: "O-ok." He hesitantly smiles.
He pinches his nose and downs the entire glass in one go.
Bolt: "GAHH!  Disgusting!"
Belle: "Thats better.  We need you for tomorrow."
Bolt: "Gotcha." He winks.

-The Next Morning-

Bolt wakes up in his bed.  Again, he sees Belle sitting down and snoring on her chair.  He gets up and dresses himself before shaking her up again.
Bolt: "Oi.  Were you up all night again?"
Her eyes drowsily open.
Belle: "Well, I got to take care of my patient."
Bolt: "Whatever, the others are probably waiting for us on the deck."
Belle:"Alright."

-On Deck-

The crew stand in a semi-circle, all looking at Jason.
Jason: "Alright.  After looking over the map again, and then scouting the island early this morning, the map seems to suggest that the treasure is inside a cave on the hillside over there.
James: "This is sounding like a good old fashioned treasure hunt."
Eve: "Talk one more time when the captain is speaking again.  I dare you."
James: "S-s-s-sorry..."
Jason: "So, now that we're all gathered, I believe its about time he head out for the treasure."

The crew cheers.  In the distance, the trio of men observe the Little Tree Pirates.
Mav: "So, captain Mal, what do we do now."
Mal: "We'll just follow them for now.  Got it?  Especially you Mas.  I don't want you jumping the gun."
Mas sat there, gently feeling the blade of rapier. 
Mas: "I would never do such a thing, you know that captain."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

As the girl winked at him before she left Shin was flattered yet a little uncomfortable at the same time, he wasn't scared of the man but her father was standing right next to him and flirting with a man's daughter was much too disrespectful.
Well obviously only flirting in front of the man,  otherwise he had no problem with it and the fact the father offered to let his daughter take them on a tour around the island sounded like music in his ears, like the man himself he ignored the fact that he had promised earlier that same daughter would inspect the ship.

"The tour sounds good, I need to stack up on cigarettes."As he said this he instantly felt that itch inside of him that screamed for a fresh amount of nicotine.
"Oh and we could use some help around the ship, you know a couple of deckhands and maybe a Cook or a Doctor......Do you think we could find people for jobs like that here?"Shin asked the owner of the company, he hoped the man could give him the answer he needed as he didn't feel like doing all that work again atleast until they reached another island where they could find some new crewmen.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

Henry laughs at Shin's question of recruiting new crewmembers, "Kid you have no idea! This whole Island is full of unemployed people looking for jobs and you'll find most of them at the bar drowning their sorrows."

Henry's son nods, "Yeah this island is cursed ever since the Hurricane hit and people started disappearing all over the place..." he mutters. 

Henry glares at his son, not wanting him to scare off their first paying customers in weeks, "Oh that's all poppycock Alex, nothing but rumors!" he chides his son, then he becomes serious and looks at the crew, "But be warned, there's a local Marine detachment on this island and they have a vicious reputation. So I wouldn't recommend that you kids get into any trouble while you're here...."

"Hey pops did you need me?" asks Jessie as she walks up to the dock. Henry nods, "Yes could you give help these folks find their way along town. Meanwhile get J2 and J3 to help out Alex with the inspection."

Jessie nods, "Sure pops," she looks at the Pirate crew and smiles, "Nice to meet you all, my name is Jessie so where would you all like to go first!" she says brightly, but in a tone that implies this is the first time she's met them. 

Marcks shakes his head in confusion and whispers at Annie, "I'm confused..." he mutters. Annie nods, "Maybe she's retarded..." Annie whispers back.

"Eh....I'm gonna be on the ship waiting for you guys to start your inspection," Annie says and walks back towards _The Infinite Injustice_.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2008)

Shin gave relieved sigh when the man said that the island was full of unenployed people, it shouldn't be that hard to recruit some new crew members then.
"People dissapearing?"He repeated though the old man's  reaction didn't sound like a truthfull one, Shin didn't feel worried as he could take care of himself and so could the rest.

When the girl came back and introduced herself the samurai got confused, wasn't this the same girl that had just winked at him a few moments earlier, did he leave that much of unmemorable impression on her?
"I could use cigarettes so where ever I could buy like a month's worth of those, some actual professionaly made food would be nice and after that we need to visit the local bar to recruit some crew members."He replied to the girl, about where they/he liked to go first.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2008)

Jessie nods at Shin, "Cigarettes....uh yeah we do have a local Tobacconist so I guess that would be heaven for you then huh?" she asks with a smile. 

Just then two of Jessie's clones walk past them towards the ship with Jessie's brother. J3 winks at Shin as they pass by. 

"So shall we go?" Jessie asks Shin, totally oblivious.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 3, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

They walked into the forest, following Jason's directions as he read the map.  Eventually, they found themselves at a cave's entrance.
Jason: "Well.  We're finally here."
James: "LETS GO!"
He runs into the cave quickly.  The rest of the crew look amongst themselves, sigh, and then enter themselves.
Rex: "OI!  WHERE ARE YA JAMES!?"
There wasn't a response.  They all crept forward and saw James simply standing there.
Rex: "Oi.  Whats with you."
No response.
Bolt: "This is weird.  Is this cave haunted or something?"
Belle laughs hesitantly.
Belle: "Don't be stupid.  Ghosts don't exist."
Bolt: "Ohhhhhhhh really~"
He pushes her forward.
Bolt: "Then why don't you give our friend James here a little tap on the shoulder to see whats wrong."
Belle: "Fine..... I will."
She slowly creeps up forward.
Belle: "James?"
Closer and closer she gets.  He remains silent and motionless.
Belle: "Come on this isn't funny anymore."
Her heart races and she is beginning to sweat.
Belle: "James?"
She places her hand on his shoulder.
James: "RAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!" he roars.
Belle: "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
She screams and runs back in a fright.
James: "I'm lost...."
Everyone: *"IS THAT WHY YOU WERE STANDING THERE!?"*
James: "Yea.... look."
He points forward ahead of him.
James: "The cave becomes 3 tunnels now.  That means there is only a 1 in 3 chance of me finding the treasure...."
Belle: "Thats... why... you were screaming!?
James: "Yea.  Its quite the dilemma."
BAM!
Belle: "IDIOT!"

Jason: "Well, we've got no time to waste.  It'll be easiest if we just split up into pairs.  First, we'll have-"
Eve: "I CALL JASON~"
She grabs onto his arm lovingly.
Eve: "I won't leave your side, I promise~"
Jason: "K.  Next we'll have-"
James: "THE TREASURE SHALL BE MINE!"
He runs ahead forward into the left tunnel.
Jason: *sigh* "Um, Rex, can you do me a favor?"
Rex: "Aye captain."
He turns off and walks down the tunnel James ran down.
Rex: "OI!  WANKER!"
Jason: "That just leaves us.  I guess Eve and I will take the center tunnel, and you can take the right tunnel.  We'll meet back here in an hour."
Belle: "Alright."
Bolt: "Whatever."

The remaining two teams go down the tunnels.  Minutes later, Triple M appear.  
Mal: "The time has come."
Mas: "Its about time."
Mal: "I'll take the center.  Mas, you go left."
Mas: "Got it."
Mav: "That leaves me with the right tunnel."
Mal: "Yea.  Remember men."  He gives an evil smile.  "With this treasure in our hands, there will be no stopping us."
Both: *"AYE AYE!"*
Mal: "SHHHHHHHHHH!  The cave echoes!"
Mas: "Sorry..."
Mav: "My bad..."
Mal: "Enough of this.  Lets go."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2008)

After several hours practice he managed to get the move right twice, but it was nowhere near reliable. It would have to suffice for now. With the morning, the two clans would fight once more and Dante had to make sure it was the last time. He holstered the two swords and meditated for twenty minutes, refocusing his concentration and preparing his mind again.  The two groups would once again make Lovely street their battleground.  This was going to be his sternest test yet as he had to completely dominate a battle against two sides, to the point where they would both fight him. Then he had to feign defeat and give them a victory, causing a celebration and hopefully tightening the bonds between the two groups. At the same time though, he needed to take out the main players and give them to Burly to be held in the cells. 

His Impact dial had enough energy and his amulet was glowing brightly. Dante was prepped and ready to go. He could already hear the shouting as the two groups clashed outside the townhall. He looked at the frightened faces of those who had shown him genuine kindness and was determined to pay them back. He clenched his fists and ran outside at full tilt, executing a flying kick through the huge oak doors, sending them off their hinges and immediately taking out 10 men. Everyone turned around to face him. It was their God, but today they would not bow. They felt anger and did not want another tyrannical reign as they were subjected to under Enel. Some still fought against each other but some came rushing towards Dante, Hako and Pako alike.

?Insolent maggots!? Dante shouted and punched one man in the arm, rendering it useless. He spun and executed a perfect sidekick into another?s ribs. Dante grabbed one beside him and spun him around violently, using his dangling feet as a tool to hit the other rioters around him.  He had cleared a circle and left him enough time to charge up a heavy punch and ram it into the pavement, casing the street to shudder. The fight now grabbed the attention of a huge man, bigger than the ones on Death Row island. This guy had a lot of mass to him too. Dante wanted to say a ?you?re so fat joke? but was constrained by his role as an efficient villain. He wanted this whole thing to be finished. Then he shook his head, this would only finish when he had claimed absolute victory.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 3, 2008)

-On Mt. Tian Shan

Paegun left the cave with his newly acquired sword and met up with the lizard, "I got the sword, so now what?"

The lizard looked at Paegun, "We are done now, old bean."

Paegun looked at the lizard, "That's it, some quest for the last of the seven.  Does the sword have a name?"

The lizard shook his head from side-to-side, "None of the swords have a name.  They are just each a piece of seven.  Be wary however as people will come for the pieces because once together, something happens.  A new power is born once the swords become united.  You get all that mate?"

Paegun nodded his head, "Yeah, I understand.  The old man said almost the same thing, except he left out the part about the swords coming together.  So do you come with me or stay here?"

The lizard looked around, "I stay here, chap.  All of the guardians stay here.  Now all of the swords are out in the World.  My last piece of advice, be prepared.  Good-bye Mr. Collaart, you did what your father couldn't."

The lizard disappeared, "Wait....you met my father.  Tell me.....Damn it!!!!"

-Back in Town, in the old man's house

Joseph, Sooyoung, and Eric were still sitting around the table drinking some tea.

"PIRATES!!!!!  PIRATES ARE ATTACKING THE TOWN!!!!"

Joseph and Eric got up excitedly, Sooyoung got up and bowed to the old man.

Sooyoung: "Good-bye sir, it was nice talking to you.  Thank you for the information.
Old Man: "Not a problem my child.  Go and do what you have to do."
Joseph: "Haven't had a good fight in a while.  Been bored to tears."
Eric: "For once, I agree with you.  Let's go."

The three left the old man's house and saw Pirates attacking different houses.

Sooyoung: "You guys wanna split up?"

Joseph and Eric both nodded, and all three ran in opposite directions.

On four houses all over the town stood the Pirate Captain's best crewmembers.  One of the men has a sword, another has a bo staff, another has knuckle-dusters, and the last one doesn't have a weapon.

The man who doesn't have a weapon began transforming into an iguana, "Who would be nice prey?  I'll go after him."


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 3, 2008)

-With Jason and Eve-

The cave was dark.  The air felt stale and damp.  All that could be heard was the dripping of water, and two sets of footsteps.  Eve was leaning down whilst grasping tightly on Jason's arm as the two walked.
Eve: "Jason~"
Jason: "Yea?"
Eve: "Why are we doing this?  This treasure hunt?"
Jason: "I'm keeping my promise to the old man."
Eve: "But why?"
Jason: "I hate to see a promise go unfulfilled.  Thats why we're doing this.  We can't let whatever is in here fall into the hands of those people."
She stared at him as he faced ahead.
"RAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!"  A voice echoes.
The two stop walking
Eve: "What was that?"
Jason: "I think it was Bolt."
Eve: "Are they in trouble."
Jason: "They can take care of themselves.  But if they've encountered somebody, that would mean-"
He turns around.
Jason: "DUCK!"
He grabs Eve and pulls her to the ground.  A sword whizzes above them and barely cuts of a small bit of Eve's hair before being impaled into the stone wall.  Jason lied on the ground with Eve on him blushing.
"My oh my.  What quick reflexes you have."
Jason and Eve quickly get up and draw out their weapons.
Jason: "Who are you!?"
Mal: "You can call me Mal.  We're here to retrieve the treasure at the end of this tunnel."
Jason: "Why?"
Mal: "Why else do people do things?"
He puts his hand out and the sword in the wall slowly trembles before flying out and back into his hand.
Mal: "Power."


-With Bolt and Belle-

Bolt walked with his hands behind his head and looking up.  Belle walked cautiously to his side, constantly scouting the surround area.  The walls seem to be seeping with water and you can constantly hear dripping.
Belle: "So.  You think this cave is safe?"
Bolt: "Pffft, its fine.  Trust me."
Belle: "Whatever.  I just can't wait til we get out of here.  This place gives me the creeps."
She feels something touch her shoulder.
Belle: "EEK!"
Bolt: "It was just a drop of water.  Calm down.  Lets go."
Belle: "Fine.  Don't need to be so cold about it."

"Kukukukuku"
Belle stops walking.
Belle: "What was that?"
Bolt: "Nothing.  I said lets keep going."
Belle: "No.  There is definitely something behind us."
Bolt: "Pffft, whatever.  Lets just g-"
"Well well, look at what I've found."

A man walks out of the shadows.  Its the large man from the bar earlier.
Bolt: "You."
Mav: "I see you remember me.  I'm surprised you aren't dead."
Bolt: "Sorry, wasn't feeling like it."
Mav: "We weren't properly introduced earlier.  My name is Mav.  I'm here to kill you."
THUMP
His spiked club lays before him, causing a dent in the ground.
Bolt: "Heh.  We'll see about that.  The name's Bolt Fly."
He pulls out his sai, but then Belle pulls Bolt to the side.
Belle: "Chris.  We need to work together now.  Don't play the hero.  He's stronger than us."
Bolt: "No.  I can't see you get hurt."
Belle: "If we work together, that won't happen."
Bolt: "Just wait."
He jumps off aside.
Belle: "CHRIS!"
He charges forward towards a grinning Mav.
Bolt: "RAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 3, 2008)

Syren Island Shipyards

Okay, this was freaking him out now, currently there was that girl talking to him yet at the same time he see two girls that look like carbon copies of the first pass him by.
"Damn, I actually thought I wouldn't have these hallucinations anymore now that my injuries are gone, but it seems like I've suffered some braindamage or something in that battle on Bliss Island."He mumbled to himself, believing there probably hadn't even been a girl that winked at him in the first place.

"Well let's get going to that tobacconist then."He wasn't sure if this girl was also a hallucination but atleast hoped that it would lead him to the right place, whatever he was seeing right now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 3, 2008)

A few hours later Rek had finally woken up from his slumber in the crow's throne. After a quick stretch the World Noble put on his robes and headed towards his room for a quick shower.

"23..24..25.." Jun counted over and over as she meditated in the training arena...while being tied to the ceiling and hanging upside down."26..27..28..." She continued, unaware that someone is sneaking up on her. "Don't even think about it." She says threateningly. Rek yawns, bored, and leaves Jun to her training.

"Lady Cassandra? Lady Cassandra?" Ruru knocks repeatedly on the door with a cart of food in hand. "It's time for breakfast." The old butler recieves little responce from the sniper behind the door. "I shall leave your meal here, then, milady." Ruru puts the cart's brakes on and goes to the kitchen to prepare Rek's breakfast. A few minutes later, a small creak heralds the opening of the door. A sleepless Cass takes the tray of food on the cart and places it on her table, making sure to lock the door after she had retrieved her meal. 

On the deck, Matyr looked at the city of Syren. He was still downcast, but for whatever reasons he would not say. "Cass..." He mutters before taking out his dendenmushi. "Ruru, this is Matyr. I'll be taking a stroll around the city, maybe buy some stuff from the peasant stores." Matyr signals to the control tower were a servant was standing guard. The servant pulls one of the many levers in the control room, activating an automated staircase that allowed Matyr to leave the ship.

With his shower done, Rek headed towards the dining hall were Jun was already eating. "My dear Jun, I believe that's my croissant you're consuming." He points to the empty plate were the pastry was often placed daily, and then to the half-eaten morsel sitting in Jun's plate. "It is your fault entirely for being late to breakfast, Rek. " Jun takes a tray of bonbons from a servant and places it near Rek's seat. "Here, have some bonbons instead." The world noble looks at the bonbons with disdain. "Thank you, but I prefer to consume non-sugary foods before lunch." A servant approaches Rek, carrying a tray of toast. Rek picks a piece and nibbles on it briefly. "Well, I'm going to see the shipyards here in Syren. The lookout said that the Infinite Justice has docked, and I'm pretty sure my dear Annie and her man-harem are out of money." Another servant approaches Rek with a glass of ice-cold tea, which the noble downs with gusto before returning to his conversation with Jun. "Would you like to join me in watching them beg me for money, my dear Jun? " Jun rises from her seat and removes the clip on her hair, letting her auburn locks fall to her shoulders. "Who else will keep you in line, Rek?" She tells him as they both leave the kitchen for the city.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 3, 2008)

"Yeahh!!!Its so COOL!!!" Led yells as he jumps several times as he remembers the words from that man. "_Tornado.....disappear...."_

Led was the only one that was happy after what he heard.

But anything it was in this island could ever stop this crew......


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 3, 2008)

Rek and Jun walks towards the shipyards where the Infinite Injustice was docked. "I think I'll go enrage my dear Annie... she always was more beautiful when she's out to kill me." Rek rubs his hands in anticipation. Jun sighs deeply and grabs him by the ear. "You'll do no such thing while I'm around." In between his squeaks of pain, Rek smiles snidely at Jun. "Somebody's jealous..." He says in a high-pitched tone. Jun was about to ring Rek's neck when the two of them saw something peculiar; Annie's samurai friend accompanied by a young woman. What made this strange was the fact that two identical versions of the same young woman walked passed the Samurai a moment ago. "Jun, did you spike my tea again?" Rek asks. "No, I did not. Not today, at least." The two looked at each other for a brief moment and came up with the same idea. "Shall we follow them, my dear Jun?" The jade empire warrior let's go of Rek's ear and follows the world noble as they trail the Samurai.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2008)

_Syren Island..._
Jessie leads Shin out of the shipyards and towards the business district of town, Marcks also decided to accompany them as well, and he's still trying to figure out why there are three Jessie's but he doesn't say anything so as not to be rude. The first thing that is evident is that Syren Island used to have many large stores and businesses, sadly every other shop is boarded up with for sale signs or just completely vacant with no signs. 

The young female shipwright however seems to be very proud of all the businesses and points at every shop, "That used to be a Savings and Loan, that used to be a trading business, that was old man Varnum's Antique store..." she goes on and on pointing out all the stores. 

Marcks has had it though and he must figure out this weird girls secret, "Why are there three of you? Are you triplets?" he interjects, hoping he doesn't sound rude.

Jessie looks at him queerly, "You mean me?" she asks him. Marcks nods his head in an obvious manner. 

"Oh I'm sorry, well I thought that it was obvious. Sometimes I forget that my powers are unusual even for a devil fruit user..." she responds. 

Marcks puts his right hand under his chin and narrows his eyes, nodding authoritatively, "I knew that had to be the reason,"  he mutters, even though he had no idea really.

Jessie smirks at Marcks and Shin, "Well it would take me long to explain it to you so I'll give you a quick demonstration..." Jessie raises her arms and smiles, she like's showing off her powers to new people. Jessie claps her hands, "Copy Copy Clone!" she exclaims. Suddenly Jessie's body shimmers slightly and another Jessie seems to melt out of the original. Within a second a new clone stands next to Jessie, totally identical to her in every way. *"Pretty cool huh?"* they both ask in unison.

Marcks almost faints but steadies himself, "Yeah that's cool..." he replies,  he's really weirded out by the display though. Jessie and her clone laugh and continue walking up the street. 

"The Tobacconist is just around the corner!" calls back Jessie.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 3, 2008)

Colt opens his eyes......
*"Damn...I have a headache..."* He whispers as he stands up at his bed.

He fell asleep after his drunk moments but now he woke up and was fine...except the headache.

He can hear some voices outside of the room and tries to walk towards the door.
As he opens the door, sun comes in and Colt can smell the sea itself as the some birds fly from above.
A beautiful day.....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2008)

Jessie leads Shin and Marcks towards the Tobacconist. In front of the store is a carved life size statue of a fierce looking man with a headdress and clothing that some would call that of a savage (picture Wiper or Calgara), the face of the carved man chomps a cigar and smirks eternally in smug defiance.  

"Well here is your one stop shop for smokes of all kinds!" says Jessie cheerfully, "But if you want the illegal variety I can take you there too...Badabing!!" she says with a laugh.

Shin and Marcks do not laugh and you can hear crickets chirping softly in the background. Jessie however, remains oblivious wiping the tears from her eyes, "Ah..hehe...okay so I've pretty much showed you guys the lay of the land, hopefully you can find what you're looking for," she says, 

"Anyway, I've got to run some errands for my dad, seeya at the drydock," as Jessie walks away with her clone, Marcks quickly steps in. Clearly a chance like this must not be wasted he thinks, "Hey uh I'd like to see more of the town, would you mind if I tag along?" he asks Jessie. 

Jessie looks at this pipsqueak of a kid and shrugs, "Sure why not!" she says cheerily. Jessie and her clone walk away with Marcks and the young man turns around and winks at Shin as they depart.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 3, 2008)

Syren Island

While Alph was helping around the ship, he had memorised the list of desired upgrades and so believed he was of more use there then in town recruiting, Shin had gone into the tobacco store and ordered an insane amount of cigarettes wich he would pick up later but paid and took with him only a single carton.
Afterall the samurai was in desperate need to smoke a cigarette, after taking a pack out of the carton and putting the carton back in his bag, he lit up a cigarette and then threw also the lighter and pack in his bag before he continued on his way.

A nice meal could come later but right now he should start on gathering reliable crew members first.
Meanwhile a crew mate of his was exploring the town to find something of interest, maybe a good restaurant or something but every place Led found that looked even remotely like an restaurant was boarded shut, it seemed like there was no place for a luxury like eating out on an island like this where times were tough.

"I don't think you're gonna find anything around here."Shin said with a smile as he approached the DF user from the side, he spotted Led reacting frustrated to finding another restaurant out of business.
"To think that a town as big as this one offers so little."Shin commented as he cast a glance on the streets that were infront of him and noticed a post office that showed atleast a few signs of life.

Led caught what he was looking at and assumed they were thinking the same, if anyone should know what they wanted to find out.....The local mailman should.
"Well wait are you waiting for then."The DF user said as he already took off and Shin was right behind him, though as soon as they entered the post office they were distracted by a board mounted on the opposite wall.

Both Shin and Led's attention was immediatly drawn by a picture of Annie that turned out to be part of her wanted poster.
After shotting each other the same curious look, they stepped closer and started inspecting the bounty posters.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 3, 2008)

With James and Rex-


Rex: Oi, so whatdya think this treasure will be eh?
He looks around and sees no one.
Rex: James? James?
He turns around and James is walking in the opposite direction.
Rex: Where ya goin'!
He turns back and looks at Rex.
James: You mean, this isn't the-?
Suddenly one of his swords are unsheathed and he is clashing against a man with a rapier. 

Rex: Ahah! You knew we were bein' followed now, so ya went the wrong way on purpose!
James sweatdrops.
James: Uh, sure, I mean of course! Like this fool would be able to trick me!

He looks back at the man.
James: Alright, who the hell are you.
The man has long smooth dark hair, a skinny mustash and a leather coat and pants.
Man: I am Mas, and you will leave my treasure be, understood.
James: The hell I will!
He draws and swings his other blade but Mas parries the attack.
Mas: So much for not jumping the gun...

With Eric-

He leaps onto a building and gets a view of the situation.
Eric: Alright, so there are 3 pirates on top of the buildings...
Man: Four.
He turns around and blocks a bo-staff attack with by catching it with his chain and pulling it tight with the other hand. 
Eric: Who are you.
Man: My name is Boh.
Eric: And you use a Bo staff...?
Boh: Correct.
Eric: Lame...Chain Bullet!
He lets go of the chain, backs up and fires a chain out of his free hand. The man ducks under it and falls back slightly.
Boh: This should be interesting.
Eric: Speak while you can pirate...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2008)

Annie yawns as she leans against the railing watching the two Jessie clones and their brother Alex going about the ship conducting their inspection. The gunslinger looks at J3, "So you and that other are clones of the real Jessie?" she asks her. 

J3 smiles at Annie, "Uh huh, that's right. J2 and I are the top two members of Team Jessie!" she exclaims proudly.

Annie raises her right eyebrow curiously, "Sooo...then what happens to you when you're not...uh...you know around or if you die for that matter."

J3 looks at Annie as if she doesn't get this question very often, "Well we've never been killed before so we can't answer that question but when we're not around we're with Miss Jessie!!" she says proudly, again in the same overly dramatic voice. Alex's brother walks up to Annie and with a smirk, he had been hitting on Annie and trying to flirt with her ever since he got aboard. 

"Okay....Annie, we've completed the inspection of the boat and overall the ship is in decent working order but to be quite honest you'll never make it into the Grand Line without some serious modifications," he hands Annie the list of modifications that Alph had given him and then he hands her the repair estimates. 

Annie's eyes bug out when she sees the number of zeroes at the end of the estimate. She coughs violently in a fit and Alex looks at her with concern, "Are you okay!?" he asks the girl. Annie clears her throat and smiles at Alex, "Hehe...*cough* oh yeah *cough* just had a frog *cough* in my throat fella..."

"Will you excuse me for one second Alex. I need to confer with my crewmate," Annie says in a sweet and charming voice and she bats her eyelashes. Alex nods, "Sure go right ahead..." he replies, she digs me he thinks. 

I might have to shoot him Annie thinks. The gunslinger strides towards Alph, "Keep these folks busy willya fella? Meanwhile, I'm gonna make a withdrawal from the bank," she tells the Android. 

Alph nods, "Of course but what bank would that be?" he asks. 

"The First National Bank of Rek..." Annie replies as she leaps over the railing.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 3, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice-

Tatsu wakes up in a sweat, "What the hell happened?" He remembers back to the last memory he had, crushing the Hammerhead mermen in his giant dragon form.

He gets out of bed and looks down at his bandaged wounds. He walks outside and looks around, "Looks like we're at a new island..."  He jumps off the boat, and winces as he lands. "Guess I'll take a look around town."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2008)

_The Windy Durge..._
Annie lays flat on her stomach on the roof of the harbormasters building, scoping out The Nobleman's Ship. Rek and Jun area already gone. She looks through the scope of her triplebarreled rifle and aims at a certain porthole in the steel plated hull. Annie fires and a jet of tightly coiled wire propels outwards at high speed. A suction cup at the end of the coil sticks to the hull and Annie smirks, "Bingo!" Annie says smugly. 

She tugs hard on the wire to test its strength and secures the other end to the wall of the building roof. The gunslinger grabs hold of the wire and aims at the wall with her gold revolver, and fires, a small jet of air blasts out of the gun, propelling her along the wire towards the hull of The Windy Durge. 

Annie cushions the impact with her boots, making hardly any noise as she lands. Then the gunslinger takes a sharp looking penknife out of her belt (it has a diamond tip) and cuts over the glass window of the porthole next to her, creating a hole large enough for a petite girl like Annie to fit through. She crawls through and rolls to her feet inside. 

The female sniper literally explodes with joy as she looks around the room that she's entered. Trunks upon trunks filled with gold, silver, diamonds, and all other manner of precious materials lay strewn about casually but Annie is not there for the flashy stuff because she just one thing...

"Cash..." says Annie, "Just give me da cash," she mimes in a strange accent. She opens a briefcase laid on a tabletop, revealing stack of money piled on top of each other. Annie starts stuffing dozens them into her satchel. 

"This is my severance pay..." she mutters to herself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 3, 2008)

On Syren Island with Shin and Led.

While the two were glancing at the bios, amused to see that many of the familiar faces of the crew members were seen hanging among the area of the board that was designated for the rookies still out in the blues.......For those that passed Reverse mountain these numbers were childs play but for now here in North Blue this was impressive for a crew that consisted out of mostly adolescants rookies, Shin for example only left his hometown a little over a year ago now.

"Where's mine?"He asked frustrated by the fact he couldn't find his picture and then all of a sudden Led starts to laugh like a maniac as he points out one poster that had no picture.....Instead a No-Smoking symbol was placed where the headshot would normally be.
"What the hell?, they don't think I'm worth the effort of getting a headshot?"

LEd laughed some more and made jokes like."Maybe it just started to get expensive?"Though Shin had no idea what he meant with that, Led quickly added.
"To replace the camera lense while that ugly face of yours keeps breaking it, I mean."The angry stare Shin gave Led only made the DF user laugh harder.

Though Shin came back with this.
"Well atleast I got a notable bounty."He pointed out the figure."640,000 while you have.....?"He took his time to inspect the poster belonging to Led.
"Oh my 590,000."He said sarcastically, not hiding the fact he was mocking him."That's _almost_ impressive you know."

While the two were about to fight their differences out, a clacking sound distracted them both but they were too tense of the fact they were trying their hardest not to kick their crewmates ass.

"My my, it seems we have celebrities in town."Never in his life had Shin heard such a charming and mesmerising voice, the entire existence of Led was entirely forgotten by the Samurai and he believed it to be impossible but could it be that he had fallen in love only by hearing that voice.

His first thought was to not look at the woman, he was much too emberassed and was afraid his heart might not survive if the voice didn't match the looks of the woman, what if it was the most fattest and hairiest woman in town?

"What's the matter boys?, I didn't expect that two celebrities would be so shy?"The woman said as she laughed a little bacause of the way the two boys were acting, the samurai seemed to be too shy to look up and Led was simply staring ther looking at her......Well she was just used to that though.

Finally Shin decided to risk breaking his heart and looked up at the woman, only to stare at her wide with eyes when he did.
He used to be the kind of guy that was attracted to blond hair and blue eyes, kinda like Annie but then without the bad personality but never in his life had he seen such a beautiful woman.
She looked nothing like Annie, the Anti-Annie, the woman was much taller and had dark hair with equally dark eyes.

Though she dressed a little too revealing, ofcourse if she had been his girlfriend because right now it was a feast for the eyes of everyman that had the luck to cross her path.
Though he was roughly snapped out of his thinking when the woman cleared her throat, as silly as it might sound but even that sounded charming to Shin.

"Oh I'm sorry......I was a bit shocked to.....Nevermind."Shin replied though the thought suddenly dawned of how she actually knew who he was while there was no picture of him on the bounty poster and so he asked exactly that.
"How do you know who I am, there's no...."He was cut off as she placed on long pearly white finger on his lips wich caused his eyes to go wide again from shock.

"I could hear the two of you arguing all the way from my house, besides it isn't that hard to realise you're the "Smokin' Samurai"."She pointed out his appearance and then pointed to his hand.
"I think you forgot about you're cigarette."She gigled when Shin realised only then he was still holding a cigarette all that time, by now it was a long piece of cigarette shaped ash.

Well that made sense, so Shin stopped being suspicious and then the woman said this with a pleased smile on her face."You boys look hungry, come I'll treat you to a nice dinner."She personally took care of the fact that the restaurant her husband proposed to her stayed in business and now it was probably the last one left on the island.

When the three left the post office, Kazuma entered it a little while later and first grabbed the two wanted posters of the boys that had been in there earlier before grabbing the rest of the crew's as well.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2008)

Syren Island - Dex's Diner
Jessie had chosen Dex's Diner, firstly because her father and the owner, Dex obviously were old friends and he was like an uncle to her. Secondly it was all Jessie could afford what with her unique calorie requirements, plus Dex cut her a discount. 

The female shipwright sits at one end of booth across from Marcks, with two dozen plates of food, ranging from, spaghetti, hamburgers, steak and fries, steak and potatoes and of course plenty of salad. Marcks for his part just has a milkshake and looks at Jessie queerly, "Are you really going to eat all that?" he asks her. 

Jessie giggles at Marcks, "Why of course silly, who else do you think its for? YOSH! Okay let's eat!" exclaims Jessie, clapping her hands. Suddenly she starts gobbling plate after plate ravenously. Back in the kitchen Dex the Diner owner looks at his wife, "The beast has commenced feeding, let's get all hands on deck," he says to her. Meanwhile Marcks looks on in horror but manages to keep a pleasant face, _not even Shin eats this much!!!_ he thinks. 

_10 Years ago on Syren Island..._
Better times, the Roseo Shipyards are filled to capacity with ships all in various stages of construction and dozens of shipwrights work hard in the drydocks. Henry Roseo sits in his office and looks at this Pirate in front of him, "So you're telling me that you have no cash to pay me to repair your ship is that it?" he asks the Pirate, "Then why are you here?"

The Pirate smirks, "My good man, cash is not the only thing of value in this world, besides I said I didn't have any cash not that I wouldn't pay..." the man takes out small oak box from his Captains coat and places it on Henry's desk, "Behold one of the treasure's of the devil himself, or so the myths say...hehe." He opens the lid of the box, revealing a purple fruit with swirl marks going all around. Henry grips the edges of his desk and his eyes widen in shock, "That's a....."

"That's priceless my good man!" exclaims the Pirate Captain, "Now will ye fix my ship so I can make my way to the Grand Line?" he asks Henry. The shipwright smirks and shakes the Pirates hand, "You've got a deal alright!" exclaims Henry happily. That Devil Fruit is probably more valuable then his entire company he thinks, but why is this guy so willing to give it up? He could buy a fleet of ships with this fruit...

Henry pushes those thoughts out of his mind and ushers the Pirate out of his Office to looks at his ship, unfortunately he forgets to take the Devil Fruit. A minute later a 7 year old Jessie walks into her father's office, "Hey Pops I want some candy, I know you've got some stashed away in here..." suddenly her eyes fixate on the Devi Fruit. 

"Ooooh...that looks yummy!" she exclaims rubbing her stomach, Jessie grabs the fruit and takes a huge bite...she chews thoughtfully and swallows but then a sour face breaks out on her face, "Bleeeeeeh!! This tastes yucky!!" she remarks bitterly. 

*"JESSSSIEEEEEE!!!!!!!"* bellows her father, Henry as he stands at the doorway looking at the Devil Fruit in his daughters hand. He moves like a blur and grabs his daughter and slaps her on the back in the hopes of getting her to spit it out but as he slaps her suddenly his daughter starts shimmering and another Jessie appears out of thin air. This other Jessie looks up at Henry and smiles, "Hiya pops!!" she says cheerfully. Henry faints to the floor.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 3, 2008)

OC wandered around town, looking for something to do.  After several minute of searching, he found a casino and entered, smashing the bouncer on the head when the bouncer tried to charge him an entrance fee.  He headed over to the main counter, bought some chips, sat down at a table and began to play.  

The dealer,  a short man wearing a fancy suit, dealt cards to the six players.  OC glanced around as his competition.  There were two men wearing suits, a ragged looking teenager who had no business in the casino, an old lady, and a pirate with a saber at his waist and a hidden revolver in his left boot.  OC glanced at his two cards and began to play.   

After the big blind and the small blind were paid, everyone began to bet. "Pass." "Pass." "Pass." "5,000 beli." "Fold." "Call." "Fold." "Call." "Fold." One of the men wearing a suit had bet the money.  OC and the pirate had called.  The dealer flipped out the next three cards.    

OC looked at his hand.  He had a jack and a seven.  The dealer had dealt an eight, a ten and a three.  Hoping to get a straight, he laid down some chips.  Both the pirate and the man wearing the suit called.  The dealer flipped out the next card.      

A nine came out.  OC kept his face expressionless while pushing in more cash.  The man wearing the suit called, but the pirate raised.  The other two contestants called his raise.  The dealer nodded and flipped out the final card. 

Another ten.  OC glanced at the other two players' faces.  They were unreadable.  The man wearing the suit tossed in a heap of chips.  OC was low on chips, but he called anyways.  The pirate groaned to himself as he was forced to go all in to call it.  After everyone had finished betting, they began to show their cards.  

"Aha! A flush!" the pirate roared as he showed his cards.  OC groaned inwardly and showed his straight. The man wearing the suit grinned at the pirate and dropped two tens.  "W-what?! You're a dirty cheater!" the pirate bellowed and reached for the revolver in his boot.  Before he could make a move, the man in the suit had shot him in the head with a pistol.  The pirate collapsed onto the carpeted floor of the casino.  The dealer made a signal, and two men appeared and dragged the pirate's body away.  The dealer then dealt the cards again and the game continued.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2008)

Annie moves quickly, figuring that Rek has a silent alarm. After she's done filling her satchel with stacks of the Nobleman's cash she takes out a note and kisses it, leaving a red imprint of her lipstick. 

The gunslinger can hear noise outside the door and she leaps out the porthole. She grabs onto the wire outside and flips around it, standing atop like a high wire artist then takes a running leap to the docks. Annie lands softly and rolls to her feet, sprinting away. 

_Back in Rek's treasure room..._
Ruru walks into the room and sighs, "Someone has disturbed Milord's pocket money..." he says casually. He spots the note left by Annie and smirks when he reads it, "Still the same old Annie..." he says with a chuckle. 

_Dear Rekky pu

I hope you don't mind that I made a little withdrawal from your monthly allowance. Trust me its going towards a good cause fella. Anyhow I'm sure that after our times together that I'm more then worth the amount that I stole and then some.

Sincerely your ex girlfriend/bodyguard/confidant/fun time gal
Annie_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 3, 2008)

Tatsu strolls through the town, many of the townspeople stare at the man who has no shirt on, only bandages. "I need something to kill time..." He spots a store with a shield carved into the door. 

It catches his eye so he walks into the room. There are multiple kind of armor hanging on the walls, from bulky ones to chain mail, to shoulder pads, etc. "Hello there!!!"
An old man with no hair on his entire head and face pops out and startles Tatsu. 

"Hi, I'm just-" The man cuts him off, "Oh a customer! it's been so long, how do I go about this...Oh, welcome to my store, how may I help you good sir?"

"Well I'm really-" The man cuts him off again, "Armor you say! Well that's our specialty, let me get you fitted..." He begins to circle around Tatsu with a measuring tape. "You see, Mr. I really can't-" Before he can realize it he is wearing a set of bulky metal armor. "Looks great on you!" 

Tatsu transforms and the armor falls right off, "Armor doesn't really work on me, that goes with most clothes too actually." 

He detransforms, and the man stands there, with his hand on his chin. "I'll be going now." He gets ready to leave but the man stops him, "Don't you dare." Tatsu stares confused, "You'd better not leave, I plan on conquering this problem with my greatest armor ever!"

He rushes into the backroom, and Tatsu stands there dumbfounded.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 3, 2008)

M.J. had treated the two young pirates to a meal at her favourite restaurant, niether of the two had eaten really that much since they were a bit uncomfortable eating like pigs how they usually did and when they were finished with their desert the doctor smiled sweetly at Shin while the young samurai kept blushing rather uncharacteristically like he did during the entire meal.

"How cute..."The darkhaired woman mused when placed some money on the table.
"You know I heard rather interesting stories about you, maybe you could tell me about them personally?"She asked sweetly as she got up from the table.
"Care to join me to my house for some.....Coffee perhaps?"She knew how to lead a guy on, and a kid like this was especially easy.

Too think that she would easily be able to get her hands on her next.....Victim, since she only needed one either of the two would do but with the swordsman having a higher bounty she could make more money by selling him to her client, afterall his bounty plus the usual rate she got for a male would we nice amount of beli.

"Uhm....Sure."Shin said as he accepted the woman's offer and left with her."See ya Led."He suddenly felt a rush of proudness now that he was invited to come home with the most gorgous women he had ever seen.

"Start from the beginning, I want to know _everything_."The doctor asked with that adorable tone in her voice, to Shin it seemed it was she was created to capture the heart of every man she came across, probably a lot felll victim to her as well.
As they exited she looped her arm trough that of his while two man got up and left their hiding spot, though Shin was walking on cloads with the darkhaired woman so close to him and blamed that sensation in his stomach on those butterflies you would always hear about in stories.......If only he had been paying more attention, he might've realised his instinct was telling him a rather vicious and scarred swordsman was not too pleased with him being that close to his Mary Jane.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2008)

Jessie's clone or as Jessie affectionately refers to her as J5 (the personalities become much more disparate once you get past J5) picks up a large box of wood screws that Pops needs back at the Shipyard. 

"Thanks Mr. Murtha!" J5 says to the owner enthusiastically as she walks out the store. "So long Jessie...er I think yer Jessie at least," he says with a laugh. 

As J5 walks across the street with her goods, she notices a familiar face walking down the street, correction, two familiar faces crossing the street. Doctor Mary Jane Watson and that Swordsman guy, Shin walk along together for some reason. Shin seems hypnotized by the Doctor and the woman seems to drag him along with an invisible string. 

J5's eye's widen in surprise. _It looks like she's headed home and not to her practice,_ thinks J5, _which means that...._

"Gotta find Jessie!" exclaims J5 and she jogs towards Dex's Diner.

_Back at the Roseo Shipyards..._
Annie drops a load of cash onto Henry Roseo's desk. He looks suspiciously at the cash and then at Annie. "I don't want to know do I?" he asks, hoping that no one was hurt to obtain that cash. 

"No you don't want to know," answers Annie bluntly, "But I promise that no one was hurt or killed and this money came from a guy who really doesn't need it," she says, recognizing the concern on the man's face. 

Henry shrugs, "Hey I'm fine with that," he says with a smirk and feels such relief at seeing the money. It should keep the collectors at bay for a little while at least.

"I promise that your ship will be twice as fast and as tough as it used to be..." he says boldly. 

Annie chuckles, "I hope so Mister. Anyhow I'm gonna take off for the local bars and see If I can scrounge up some deckhands for our crew." 

As Annie walks out she pats her satchel, _and spend some of that extra money that's left over_ she thinks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2008)

*--Somewhere in the North Blue--*


The large sloop cut through the blue ocean waves as the ship tore over the open waters. The wood of the ship creaked as it moved and turned in the water. The salty spray from the ocean showered over the deck as a wave crashed into the side of the ship.

At the ship's bow Balthier stood on the foremost part of the ship, with one arm dangling out in front of him and his other hand behind grasping one of the runner lines. 

The spray of the water rushed over him as the ship bounced over the sea, "Bring her about, mate, we're making bloody good time!" he yelled over the blustery winds and the waves smashing against the hull of the ship. 

Stroud had taken the helm and was fighting to keep the wheel from ripping his arms off or the water from ripping the rudder of the ship, "You're a madman Balthier, we'll be there fast if the seas don't tear us apart." 

Balthier flipped a coin over and caught it in his hand, he looked at the shimmering result that he had caught in his hand, "Aye, the Sea Devil won't have his way this day," Balthier yelled. 

The door to the cabin of the ship opened, the other crew men were all over, trying to hold the ship together as it ripped over the waters surface. A beautiful red head walked through the cabin door and between the men on the deck, she got as close as she cared to Balthier and folded her arms over her chest, "Do you think we could slow the ship!?" she yelled. 

"Not a chance, Love," said Balthier back to her, "We've got a deadline to meet!" he yelled. Over the past few months he'd gotten used to Persephone being on board. She was snooty and stuck up, but he couldn't complain too much as she was easy on the eyes.

"Myrissa is getting sea sick!" yelled Persephone. 

"It'll all be over soon," Stroud said, "Currents like this one are rare..." 

A queasy looking youth stumbled through the cabin door, "I can't take much more of this." Myrissa stood in the door grasping the side of the wall. Her big brown eyes wavering as she stared out across the deck. 

"It'll make you strong, Love," said Balthier said. 

Persephone ran back to her and wrapped her arm around Myrissa's shoulder, "What's this deadline, you've sought so hard to keep..." 

Balthier looked back, the wind whipping through his blonde hair as he screamed, "We've got no time to sit here...we've got a story to write!"


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 3, 2008)

"Ok...not good," Fluck muttered under his breath. For awhile he had managed to ignore the effects of gravity as his atoms joined back into molecules and his molecules formed cells, but his weight was quickly increasing and when he was conscious he had the unpleasant experience that one underwent when one discovered themselves twenty feet in the air: He fell. Looking over his shoulder, he saw that he was directly above sea water. This was both good and bad. Water would of course make the landing impact less painful, and possibly prevent him from breaking anything, but on the other hand, even if he did survive, he would probably end up drowning in the ocean, being a Devil Fruit user. Nonetheless, he did have options; if his Devil Fruit got him into this mess, why can't it get him out?

Right as the white-haired youth plunged into the ocean, a sudden wave rose up and catapulted him onto dry land. It also had the curious effect of sending him skidding and thudding across the floor, giving him what he thought was far more bruises and wounds than necessary. As Fluck continued thinking this, he also continued bouncing along the floor. Theis also caused the townspeople to stare at him; not surprising since you didn't see someone bouncing across the floor every day. In a rather painful manner. Without stopping, by the way.

----

_With Shin..._

Even though the swordsman was mesmerised by the woman in front of his eyes, he still couldn't ignore his intuition buzzing around his skull. There was some form of threat...but it seemed minor. Shin was just trying to shake off the irritating feeling when suddenly he was hit by something else. If the previous threat was a bee, this was an unstable bomb: the form of threat was completely different and much stronger than before. 

Shin wrenched his eyes off the pretty lady for a moment, looking around wildly, when he spotted a rather familiar looking mass of white...

---

Fluck groaned as his unholy momentum continued carry him across land. He had tried to stop himself, but for some reason, he was all out of energy. It seemed like the teleportation had drained him, and it wasn't just physically, either. His chaos powers had done little to help him and he had been forced to conclude that he wouldn't be able to use them for awhile, either.

"What a great time to be out of juice...I wish things weren't so bad," Fluck thought to himself, quite unaware that things were about to become a whole lot worse. The fact that he had no control over his direction, coupled with his fruit's abilities, meant that naturally he would of course pick the worst one. 

Fluck cursed as he barrelled straight into something that seemed rather soft. So did Shin, actually, when his date was knocked over by a mass of white. A mass of white that comprised of white hair and a white, ragged cloak. A mass of white that he had seen before, and hoped he wouldn't see again.

"F(l)uck!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2008)

_Syren Island..._
Annie walks out of a designer clothing store (one of the few left of course) called Devil Fruit Republic, the last stop on her shopping excursion, followed by a gawky looking teenager, no older then she is and with a bad case of acne, who carries a load of bags stuffed with clothes, dresses, blouses, jeans, boots, (in four different colors with some lift of course, Annie needs all the extra height that she can get). She did get some things for the others, an act of kindness that surprised even her.  

Annie turns around and faces the boy, "What's you're name fella?" she asks him. The boy looks at Annie awkwardly, "Eggbert..." the boy replies, he's the son of the shop owner. Annie nods seriously, "Eggbert is a heroic name," she responds, even though it really isn't. 

"It is!?!?" replies Eggbert, "Oh yeah it is..." he corrects himself feeling much more confident from being complimented by a pretty girl like Annie. The gunslinger walks towards Eggbert and stuffs several bills in his shirt pocket, "I'm sure that someone with a heroic name as yours is also heroic in deeds as well, so I'd really appreciate it if you got that stuff to my ship in one piece..."  she requests. 

Eggbert nods and his chest swells with pride, "You can count on me!" he says and he speeds off to the shipyards. Annie makes a note to hunt him down and flay him alive if one item ends up missing. "Okay time to recruit some new deckhands!" she exclaims.

_10 minutes later at The Buccaneers Tavern..._
Annie busts down the front door and everyone in the bar, all rough and tough looking fellows, stare at her. "Who wants to join the next great rookie pirates Crew!!" she hollers. 

All the men laugh at this seventeen year old girl who dares intrude on their inner sanctum. A man twice Annie's height strides up to her and shoves his index finger in her face, "OI! This ain't no place fer little girls so beat it..." he says, and he throws off a killing intent. Suddenly Annie grabs him by the Index finger and throws him to the floor like a sack of potatoes...*CRACK!* she snaps the man's index finger. 

Annie scans the crowd, "I'M ABOUT TO KICK ALL YOUR COLLECTIVE ASSES AND THE LAST SEVEN DUDES STILL BREATHING WILL BE GOOD ENOUGH TO JOIN MY CREW!!!!" she bellows. 

"FUCK YOU!" someone hollers and a chair flies at Annie head. She sidesteps casually and laughs wildly, "THAT'S THE SPIRIT!" yells Annie in reply and she charges in at the crowd. The whole place breaks out into a riot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2008)

After a short time the seas had been quelled and the swells that had nearly enveloped the small boat settled back into the waters. The boat had slowed significantly with the dying of the waves. 

Finally Myrissa had come back out onto the deck after vomiting from the turbulent seas earlier. She looked to be her perky self again as she pestered Stroud while he was still at the helm. She paced around, waiting for him to speak to her and when he didn't she spoke up. 

"Hey Stroud," she said in an almost sing-song voice.

He glanced over at her as she paced around him, "How are you feeling, Kid?" he asked. 

She giggled, her bright eyes shining, "Fine really," she said, "I'm just glad we got off that rough water..." 

Stroud smiled over at her, "I'm glad you feel better, Sport," he said, "But I'm fearing that we might run into some bad weather if we keep to this course..." he pointed off the bow of the ship where the horizon was shrouded in dark clouds. 

Myrissa glanced around, "Well we're near a port...aren't we?" 

Stroud nodded, "Aye, that we are little lass...but we can't go to port for at least another day..." 

"What's the reason for that?" asked Myrissa.

"Well if you don't remember," Stroud said, "We were held captive in the holds of Marine vessel not two days ago...and it ended up destroyed by our hands..." said Stroud. 

Myrissa sighed, "It was more like by her hands," Myrissa pointed to the stern of the ship where Persephone was arguing with Balthier.

It was true, they had been captured by Marines. One of the Marines had attempted to take advantage of Persephone in her time of weakness not knowing of the stowaway that her body housed. 

In a fit of fearful rage, she shredded the boat apart and they were able to escape in the carnage. It seemed that to this day Persephone was unable to control it.

"Well because of that," Stroud said, "We might attract the bad kind of attention while ashore..." 

Myrissa nodded, "True." 

Balthier made his way down to the deck with Persephone following him, "What do you mean...we can't even stop in a respectable town and NOT steal something?" Persephone yelled as she followed behind him waving her hands in an absurd manner. 

"Remember, Love, Pirates..." he reminded her. 

Persephone scoffed, "You just think this whole wide world revolves around you?" 

"It does...every story's got to have a main character," Balthier said. 

Someone yelled from high upon the mast, "We've got a yacht," the crewman yelled, "Looks like a plump one!" 

"Aye," Balthier said, "Let's go play pirates...."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 4, 2008)

The Hakos cleared a path for the big man, their leader, whilst the Pakos ran, leaving it as a one on one. He was armed to the teeth with dials and it looked like he could take a few hits too. Breath dial skates and several impact dials. This was going to be tough and it was this guy he needed to take down. He didn’t want to know his name, he couldn’t care less and he didn’t want to give out his – so there was no introduction. Dante noticed one thing, he wore little children’s necklaces around his arm. In the town hall there were distressed mothers talking about their daughters who had been abducted by a large man. This was that man, the leader of the hakos and most likely the one who started this ridiculous race war, by preaching hatred and creating a divide that wasn’t really there. All for the sake of power and to satisfy his own needs: after all since they were the enemy only a few batted an eyelid at abducting Pako girls.

Dante’s fists began to glow again, as he felt a little more under control of his power, despite the rage; the power flowing through him a little more naturally and not too much wastage – it wasn’t to say he wasn’t fuming with rage though. The large man mountain started the attack with a simple punch, Dante turned his head to the side letting it brush past him, his eyes widened as he realised his mistake. There was an impact dial on the side of his forearm which activated and sent Dante flying. The shock of the impact was directly to the head and made Dante weak kneed and hazy. He couldn’t show it though, he stood up as if nothing had happened and walked slowly towards him, all the while fighting his mind to stay conscious and not coughing up blood. What was certain was that he could not afford to take many more of those.

He clenched his fist, focused his chi to his legs and dashed towards his opponent. Dante released a straight to where the opponent was but within a blink of an eye he had moved to Dante’s left side, executing another heavy punch. The big man was using the breath dial skates and he was proficient at using them. This time Dante blocked the impact with his left and executed a beautiful sidekick to the man’s gut. However, there was an impact dial beneath his clothes and with ease he grabbed Dantes leg and slammed him to the ground. He didn’t let go and tossed him around like a rag doll, slamming his body repeatedly against the ground. As he did, Dante’s eyes became more and more glazed and his amulet was not as bright as it had ever been.  The damage though was accumulating and twice he drifted out of consciousness, only to be woken by more pain. His eyes opened sharply and he let out something akin to a roar. The crowd stepped back in fear and it caused a split second of hesitation by the big man, time enough. The big man thought it was a bluff and laughed it off

As the giant man laughed he attempted to slam Dante again on his back, but he was ready for it. With sheer rage and determination, he arched his back landing on his hands, in a crab at the moment of impact. Then with incredible power, his flipped his legs over his head so quickly that he sent the man mountain flying into the rubble of a burnt down building. There was an explosion at the moment of impact, all eyes on the rubble giving Dante the couple of seconds needed to shake off the injuries. His body was in agony and could barely move let alone pull off the move he had planned in his head. He had to, for the sake of the people, for the sake of the innocents being caught up in this; he had to push hard.

As the man mountain burst out of the rubble he roared and the crowd who were rooting for him, all cheered in delight. Dante sprinted forward and jumped high, he pulled his energy into his legs and thrust himself downwards with his right leg extended; the killerbee. It found it’s mark on the man’s chest, the impact dial absorbing the hit, but then Dante jumped off him using his left leg and executed the same move again, this time to the man’s head. Again at the moment of impact, Dante jumped off the man, this time using his shoulders and executed the killerbee again and again and again. This was the Killerbee swarm. The man’s head reeled backwards over and over, the impact just as powerful as an impact dial blast. 10 shots to the head were overkill but that’s what he got. He wasn’t dead but severely brain damaged – probably a fate worse than death. No less than he deserved.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shin left Led alone. Well even Led can become really crazy with sexy women, he may instantly change and and not having any problem to even beat them.
Thats the strange Led's personality.

When Shin left with her, Led just went for a walk at the town.
He may could find somethign interesting.

As he was walking he suddenly stopped. He could hear 2 old men talking about something.His hair fell in front of his face as his eyes were in the shandows.The old men were talking about that woman.Led understood it because they were discribing her appearence too.Their words were really serious....
Led suddenly turned as he grabbed one of them and pushed him in the wall.
"Is it true??" Led said with an angry look.
"Yes...yes.....for years now...." the old man said with a thin voice.

"Damn her!!!" Led yelled as he run towards the Infinite Injustice


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 4, 2008)

With Shin, M.J. and the newly arrived Fluck.

As Shin was wildly looking around, homing onto the source of that stirring sensation inside his stomach was always hard but this time he felt so many different sources at the same time it actually made him a little nauseous.
It was right at the same moment his eyes spotted an annoyingly familiar white haired form dressed in white rags, that the sensation in his stomach intensfied to the point that he could sense the killing intent of two different people increase to an incredibly level but it seemed to be that they were hiding because both were gone as fast as they appeared.

_Maybe they got caught off guard by something, wich caused them to lose control over diminishing their killing intent, seems rather odd though I wonde.....Oh shit, that lady is still on the floor._

As he was lost in his thoughts he forgot all about M.J. who was rubbing her sore bottom she landed on when Fluck crashed into her, and though Shin got distracted for a few seconds because of this rather attractive performance she was putting on she quickly helped her up before radiating some of his own killing intent on the agent of Chaos.

"What the hell, you just knocked over the most beautiful woman in the world.....You better start apologising before I start cutting you up."After he said this, he realised he was angry to the point of not bother to wait for Fluck to do so and he already reached for his sword, if it wasn't for M.J. who grabbed his hand to stop him as she said.
"It's okay cutie, I don't mind."She started tugging at his arm to make him hurry up and come with her to her house.
"Let's just get going."

_I've been in town way too long without bodyguards, if a few of the townspeople start stirring trouble and reveal their suspicions about me all of this had been for nothing.....Not to mention the fact that the guy that just knocked me over looks like that Fluck J.....Whatever but I'm sure he was supposed to be killed on sight because of his crazy power and I have no intention of getting too close to a guy like that._

Shin was still glaring at Fluck as he was practically being dragged to Mary Jane's house, completely forgotting those two sources of killing intent a moment a go.

Meanwhile a little further away Kazuma was being held down by another man.
"What the hell are you doing, I already hid my killing intent already so get off me."The other man had an equally amazing strength as the swordsman but kept his cool a lot better.

"Look I let myself get caught by surprise too but if we would've shown up all that shit earlier had been for nothing and we either had to kill or beat the crap out of those guys."The second bodyguard said, he was a lot faster then the strong and skilled swordsman so he managed to intercept and put him in an hold.
"You know as well as I do that those guys aren't the usual guys we can take out with no effort and if we killed them their bodies would've been unusable by the time they got the client."Kazuma gave a sigh, and agreed that they should hang back unless something big came up.....But he made sure to get revenge for hurting his Mary Jane.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2008)

Rek smiles in amusement as he watches Shin and Led dine with an alluring, mysterious woman. A few moments ago he and Jun followed the two because of the strange girl with multiple copies of herself. Then this woman came along and treated them to a meal. Ever the intuitive young man, he and Jun continued to trail Annie's crewmates to this restaurant.

"How sad... that woman has them both wrapped around her finger." Rek sips some of the finest tea in the island as he watches the two slowly consume their meals with whatever grace they had. "Even the strongest of men can melt in the paws of a beautiful vixen." Jun takes a small nibble of some fish fillet she ordered. "Then why is it that I am not affected by your wiles, my dear Jun?Might it be that you lack the beauty this charming woman has?" The auburn-haired warrior ignores Rek's question, focusing instead on the freshly fried salmon on her plate.

Finding the entire affair completely uninteresting, Rek and Jun left the restaurant. "Well, that was completely anti-climactic. Shall we go mess with my dear Annie?" Jun gives Rek a stoic look, which to him meant 'yes'. "Very well my dear Jun, shall we be off?" The world noble and his bodyguard went off towards Syren's shipyards.

"It's cousin Rek! Look sister, It's cousin Rek!" The beared man in a world noble suit yelled from atop the roof of a closed-up building. A young woman with long blue hair tied in a pony tail was with him, as were 3 guards, but the woman seemed to have a royal aura with her.. "Indeed, brother, cousin Rek is here. Shall I greet him with my usual theatrics?" The woman asked, smiling the same arrogant smile Rek does. "I don't know, sister... wouldn't Rek be annoyed with us?" He asks reluctantly. The woman scoffs at her brother's question. "Pffft, Rek, annoyed? Oh Brother, you really must get out of that suit." A small bird perches on the edge of the roof. Amused, the young woman takes out a syringe from a pocket in her skin-tight overalls, and grabs the bird. "Genome Monstros!" She pierces the bird's back with her syringe, her fingers glowing red as they did. The woman put the bird back down on the roof and stepped back to her brother. "Now, then, brother, shall we leave?" The man nods nervously as the two guards grab them both and disappear in a flash.

The bird flailed on the roof, as if it had been shot. Seconds later, its wings started to grow in size, and soon enough, its whole body. Claws sprout from its wings, while its tail becomes reptilian with spikes growing around the tip. Its gentle blue eyes become blood red, and rows of teeth grow from its beak. The transformation complete, the bird-monster goes into the air and travels towards the shipyards.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 4, 2008)

-Jason & Eve vs. Mal-

Mal stares down at the two of them.  Jason takes a step forward and motions his hand to Eve.
Jason: "We need to be careful.  This looks like it'll be tough.  Get behind me."
Eve: _"He cares!"_ she thinks to herself.  
Jason draws our his katana and takes out two masks.  One is the shape of a bear, the other is a cheetah.  He places them on the sides of his head, thus not activating their powers.  Eve takes her spear and points it at Mal.
Mal: "Interesting choice of weapons."
He draws out a second katana.
Jason: "He uses a two sword style.  We should be able to take him down quickly if we work together."
Eve: "Right~"
Mal: "Heh, we'll see."

Jason and Eve jump forward swinging furiously.  Mal is able to keep up with them though, parrying each of their attacks, and then kicks them both back.  
Jason: "Ungh..." he grabs his chest.
Eve: "Jason!"
A cut across his chest bleeds.
Jason: "I'm fine.  Be careful."
She turns to Mal.  A killing intent is given off her.
Eve: "I will not forgive you for this."
Mal: "!?  What rage!"

She takes her spear and moves it behind her back, leaving it horizontally parallel to the ground.  She then begins spinning it faster and faster whilst charging quickly at Mal.  
Eve: "Trial of Body"
Mal: "!?"
In a single motion, she uses the force of the spinning to create a powerful thrust forward.  Mal is able to weaken the attack with his blades, but Eve's spear manages to pierce his shoulder.
Mal: "WHY YOU LITTLE BITCH!"
Eve: "!?"
He grabs her by the neck and brings her closer to his face and licks his lips.
Mal: "You know, there are a million things I can think of doing to you right now."
Eve helplessly grabs onto his hands and hits his arm in a futile attempt to make him let go.
Mal: "Too bad I'm going to have to kill yo-"
WHAM!

He's sent flying into the wall, creating a large smoldering crater.
Eve: "Jason!"
In front of her stands Jason, wearing the Strength Mask.
Jason: "We need to work as one."
He turns to her and puts his thumb up.
Jason: "I need to be able to count on you."
Her eyes widen and she smiles.
Eve: "Right!"
Mal: "Hohohoho.... YOU'VE DONE IT NOW!"

From the crater comes Mal.  Rage seems to have consumed his eyes.
Mal: "Now to show you my true strength!"
He takes off his jacket in a dramatic fashion, revealing a backpack of sorts holding another 5 katana.
Jason: "Whats that!?"
Mal: "Now its time for you to witness the power of the Float Float Fruit!"
He takes out his two katana already in his hand, and the backpack shakes and falls.  The 5 katana then slowly beginning to rattle and shake until they begin floating in the air around him, creating a sort of pentagon shape.
Mal: "7 Sword Style!"


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 4, 2008)

Jaw was stading on his knees....
Some minutes before John hit him with his spiked shields straight to his wounds.

"I must not lose..."
John charges at Jaw again at high speeds but Jaw just dodges him with his 2 katana swords sending John away.
Even John is huge, Jaw is really far stronger than him.
But that shields stop him from killing John easily.

"I told you already!My shields are made from had iron!!"
"Just stop talking you idiot"
 They again come in contact as Jaw dodges and strikes with his swords while John fights back with his hard shields.
Suddenly the shield strikes Jaw at his head and sending him close to death.
"You see now...my shield are also about 2 tons."
"I don't care....how strong your shields are....it doesn't matter, in the end you are gonna lose"
 Jaw jumps back and then " Storm Blade!!" as he starts spamming several storm blades striking John's both shields repeatedly.
"Storm Blade! Energy Cross" as this time his slash his both swords sending out 2 huger and more powerfull air blades shaped like a Cross that travels at really extreme speeds.
"Divine Armor!" John shouts as he puts his shields in front.

*"Kaboom!!"*
"Ah.....ahh.....take this bastard!" Jaw says.
But then he sees John just standing there as his shields are still in one piece.
"Well I have to admit that it was a strong attack, it even sent me some meters back while my arms really hurt from the impact but.....my shields are invincible.!!!" John yells.

Jaw then stands back on his feet as he puts his one sword in its scabbard but then grabs even harder Yamato.
"No matter what......I cannot lose!!!" 
Jaw run at extreme speeds that John cannot even keep up with him while he suddenly appears ina blink of an eye in front of him.
"Destiny Song!!!" like a flash he vanished in front of his eyes and reappeared behind him as Jaw can barely stand on his knees while he puts Yamato in its scabbard too. "C ya....." Jaw whispers.

And the shields start breaking in small small pieces while amounts of blood comes out of a huge straight slice.

Jaw looks up to the sky as he is down on the ground and smiles...."Now I can cut even harder matterials..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2008)

_The Reckless Abandon_ leaned out to one side as Stroud turned the wheel hard. They were running  as fast as they could, the ship tilted out as it overtook the civilian vessel. It was obvious that the other ship knew what was coming and was trying to escape. 

The _Reckless Abandon _ripped through the water breaking through the waves. At the bow the cannons fired, narrowly missing the ship they were chasing, that was the best way to get them to stop. Almost immediately the ship slowed to a stop and the Reckless Abandon swung around in front of them. 

"Myrissa, now!" yelled Balthier over the crash of the seas. 

The young girl dropped the anchor of the ship from the deck into the water, as it plummeted to the bottom of the depths and caught the ship pivoted around until it was facing the other ship head on, only feet away from running into the other ship. 

Balthier and Stroud rushed to the bow of the boat with weapons in hand. Myrissa followed suit and then Persephone stepped up to the edge of the bow watching as they climbed out onto the front of the ship and over to the other. 

"I'm not sure if I want to do this..." Persephone said. 

"Ah," Balthier started, "Put that shadow of yours on, I reckon you'll feel different."


----------



## Cheena (Nov 4, 2008)

"Captin, Captin, ye found somethin!" Bones turned around from the wheel, "Aye, a reckon its something important, what is it mate"  Jack turned and pointed to a figure in the water, "Its only one mate sir, we can take em for what its worth" Bones walked over to him placing his hat on his head, slowly looking at the blue seas, "You have to be jokin, take the rope and tie it above"  Bones gave Jack the rope and Jack went up to the watch tower, "All ready!"  

Bones dropped the anchor and the _Pheonix Pearl _came to a complete hualt, "Here ye go!" Bones grabbed the rope and jumped on the barrier the was on the edge of the deck. Bones nodded and jumped as his feet skid on the water, and wind smacked his face. "Aye...! What do you want" The man in the small boat looked on as Bones approached him, "No time to talk sir" Bones ulled out his boomeraang and flung it to the side of the man as he landed on board.

"No time for child's play old pirate, I reckon you want my stuff" The guy pulled out his dagger. "Nope, ha..." The boomeraang made a thump. "Arghh!" _Boom! _A large red bump started to form on the mans head, "You can call me Lazy Bones" Bones was talking even though the man was uncounsious flat on the ground. The boat rocked and swayed bak and forth.

Bones looked behind him slightly making sure Jack still had the rope. "Your gonna break ye back" Bones stained him slef to sit the guy up. He looked on deck of the small boat. He grabbed a metal cup with one hand, "Shoow..." He waved his hand freely like a bird flaps his wings. The cup sizzled, "Hmm...?" Bones looked around, "Aye, it must have been heated by the old sun"

Bones saw a few mor things on the boat the coud be valuble, "I have to live" He started to pull on the rope like tug of war, "ARE YOU OKAY CAPTIN!" Bones looked up quickly, but stopped when the sun got in his eyes, "Jack, start pulling the rope in!" Jack saluted and nodded and he grasped the rope tightly, then began pulling.

*After a couple minuets.....,* "Huuuhhh... Huhhh" Bones wrapped the rope around the man, "Pull em up Jack!" Bones stopped the small boat next to his, "Bones! Have you gone mad from the sea, the big boy must was a ton!" "ahhh...." The man said weary, "Hurry Jack, ill push up" Slowly they they made the man ascend to the deck. Bones Threw everything of the boat on to the deck of his.

Bones started ripping pecies of wood off the boat, "I reckon these could be helpfull, dont ya think?" Jack squinted an eye looking and thinking, "Ahh..." He scratched his head, "Eh, why not captain?" Bone nodded with a grin and threw the planks over. He jumped up off of the remainder of the boat and gripped both hands on the railing. Bones hanged and swung himself up slowly. 

"Jack, catch this mate," Jack had gotten on the deck now. He put his hands out as the itms approached him. "Erm.. you gt me fish" Bones nodded, "Fish to eat, also i got you so-..." "GOLD!" Bones put his hand out and ponted at the man as he awakened, "The land lover must have found some treasure" Jack didnt pay attention becuase he was busy drooling.

The man put his head up, "Ahhh... Aye! it you, and, and where is my boat!" Bones placed his foot on the guys chest and pushed him back down, "Your part of my crew now, so you refere to me as captin." Bones wipped his forehead, "Tell me your name, or I will give you one." The man sneered, "Heh, why should I give you my name" Bones kicked his side gently, but it looked like a lot of force, "Okay mate, I meant to say... Fatso"

"What! who do you think you are!" Bones grabbed his neck, "Myabe, Future King of the seas" He picked up the man easier than before. Bones slid him across the dusty deck. "Learn to treat me with respect..." He said as he opened a door and threw the man inside, "Yeah right" The man nodded. Bones shook his head and acted collected, "Im about to make diner" Bones grabbed the door and started to walk out.

"Aye Fatso, you want some food, learn to speeak to your captin right first" Bones turned his back and shut the door closed as it made a crashing noise. "Captin! Ye got a fire started" Bones grinned slightly and went to get fish, "And Jack" Jack stopped what he was doing, "Ahh, yes captin" Bones turned his head, "Call me Bones for now on, 2nd Captin" Bones stood, "Ay Captin! I mean Bones"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2008)

_Reverse Mountain - On the Grand Line side_
_*The Dark Justice*_ is moored besides the magnificent Twin Capes, the beginning of the Grand Line and the place where every Pirate with a dream must venture to. Lt. Commander Zane Garrick strides towards the famous lighthouse of Twin Capes along with Lt. Commander Colt, and V. Garrick watches the shore closely keeping an eye out for that bigass whale that lives here. 

*"You know that this old man Crocus, I was reading the files on him and it said he was in Gold Roger's crew..."* says Colt.

Garrick glares at Colt and shrugs, "Yeah and?" he asks impatiently.

*"Well its just that anyone who traveled with The Pirate King must be freakishly strong,"* responds Colt.

"BAH!! Pirate King my ass, I'm not impressed. That Roger is lucky that I wasn't around back then. He wouldn't have made it past Shabondy!" he exclaims boldly and the ironic thing is that he believes every word of it. 

They come upon the entrance to the lighthouse and suddenly the door opens and an old man with glasses, a beard and flower hair came out. As he stepped out, killing intent radiated from him. An intent so terrible it made them shiver slightly. He looked in their eyes, threatening all three of them as he walked across his small island and... sat in a long chair to read the paper.

Garrick glares at old man Crocus, "SAY SOMETHING OLD MAN!"

The mass of killing intent had broken Garrick's composure and sends him in a fury, "WHAT YOU WANNA FIGHT OLD MAN!?!?!?"

The old man narrowed his eyes and stared at them for an eternity and it seemed as if everything started spinning around him.

Finally old man Crocus speaks, "Don't. Or someone will die," he says in a threatening manner. 

"YEAH AND WHO WOULD THAT BE!?!?!?" bellows Garrick throwing off his white officers coat and cracking his knuckles. 

"Me," replies old man Crocus.

"YEAH YOU GOT THAT RIGHT OLD MAN!!!" yells Garrick and he runs at Crocus but then V and Colt restrain him, pulling him backwards. 

Colt looks at Garrick and smirks, *"Hey relax let me try something, I'm good with people."* Colt turns around and smiles at Crocus, *"Mr. Crocus, my colleagues and I would like to ask you some questions..."
*
Crocus interjects, "Normally, you should introduce yourself before asking questions."

Colt chuckles, *"Oh. I guess that's right. I am Lt. Commander..."*

Crocus interrupts, "I'm Crocus, keeper of the Twin Capes Lighthouses, 71 years old, blood type AB, gemini,..."

Garrick, Colt and V collapse to the floor speechless as if they've been thunderstruck.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 4, 2008)

James and Rex vs Mas-

The three men stare at each other for a while, until James finally makes the first move and rushes at Mas. The two continue to clash swords, neither of them making any leeway. As they continue their battle, Rex appears behind Mas, guitar in hand, and begins to swing. 

Rex: Got ya'!
Mas quickly ducks down and rolls out of the way, and the guitar slams right into James.
James: What the hell!!!
Rex: Sorry mate, he moved.
James: Who said you could come into my fight anyway!
Rex: Huh?

James: Yea, you heard me, this is my fight. Maybe I'll let you have the next one, but this guy's mine.
Rex: Ahye, this guy's in the way of us gettin' that treasure, and if it's booze then I'm not gona' wait for you to finish this.
James: Fine...you can help... But only  little!!!

Mas is to the side, chuckling to himself.
James: What's so funny!
Mas: You two fools. Not only can't you keep from killing each other, you don't even know what this treasure that you're looking for is.
Rex: Well, what is it?
Mas: I don't care.

James: Hah! You're just saying that because you don't know.
Mas: I could care less about it, what I'm after is at the end of this tunnel.
Rex: What would dat be?
Mas: You shouldn't care.
James: Why not?
Mas: Because you're about to die anyway.
He swings his blade in the air twice and then points it at James again.
James: Fine, I'll just beat it out of you!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 4, 2008)

Shin was led by M.J. to her house, and what he saw when he entered was certainly not what he expected.
It seemed very empty, no that wasn't the case, it was more like most space was used for storing books and papers wich left little space for that personal touch you would expect from a women's house.

"I'm sorry about the mess but I've been so busy with my work lately.....But take a seat, while I get us something to drink."The darkhaired woman said, she pointed out a round table where she quickly removed the books that was on it and then left towards the kitchen.

Shin gave a few glances around the place but was much too nervous to really focus on anything, it didn't make any sense for a much older woman with looks like that to be interested in him that much but if only he could be so rational in this situation, but the way his heart was pounding in his chest disabled him from doing so.

From the kitchen the woman asked him what he wanted to drink and decided eventually on a soda, but while he was sitting there staring out of a window he suddenly felt his gut stir again and stood up as he expected an attack.
Though nothing happened on the exception of M.J. coming back carrying a cup of coffee for her and a soda for Shin.

"What's wrong hun?"That voice that could instantly mesmerise Shin made him completely forget about anything but the woman that voiced belonged too and he almost floated back into his seat as he said.
"No, I'm fine."He said breathlessly followed by a dreamy sigh before he started sipping on his soda.

She asked him to talk about those adventures of his and ofcourse he proudly told of them to this gorgeous woman but after about 5 mintues he started to feel a little dizzy and so started resting on the table and rubbing his his eye with his free hand.
But it didn't take him long to realise what was going on and he tried to get up bet was too disoriented and ended up on the floor.

"That's what my instinct was telling me to watch out for when she was in the kitchen."He mumbled to himself as he tried to enable himself to get up but he had no succes and soon passed out.

"Well that was almost too easy."M.J. mused as she finished her coffee and then got up when Kazuma and college entered the room a few moments later, after the heavily scarred swordsman gave a rather unneeded kick towards Shin's side he picked him up while his college pulled away a carpet to reveal a trapdoor wich led to a tunnel leading towards the practice belonging to the darkhaired doctor.

It was about a 15 minute walk trough a rather cramped and cold tunnel but dragging a body around in broad daylight was just asking for trouble.
While M.J. was in front of her bodyguards, leading the way Kazuma was last while he was draggin the unconscious Shin along with him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2008)

_Dex's Diner..._
Jessie pats her stomach and grins. In front of her are a stack of empty plates. Marcks sits horrified after watching this girl eat all that food without even pausing. Jessie laughs at Marcks look of disbelief, "I know what you're saying. How can one girl eat so much food...well look at this way, it's not just my stomach that I have to fill."

Marcks considers this, "Hmm...you mean your clones right?" he asks. Jessie nods, "Yeah it takes a lot out of me to keep just three clones out at the same time for this long a time, so I've got to refuel to keep up."

Suddenly J5 slaps her hands against the window, startling them both. "AAAAH!!!" Marcks yells in fright and he almost tumbles out of his seat. Jessie chuckles and helps Marcks up, "Sorry, J5 is a very excitable one..." she says. 

J5 runs around the Diner and through the entrance towards them, "Jessie remember what you told J2 and J3 about your plan to pay a surprise visit to you know who?" she asks. Jessie nods and her eyes widen, "You mean!?" 

J5 nods, "I saw the Black Widow leaving for her house with that swordsman guy named Shin..." Jessie smirks,"Great now I can go see mom!" she exclaims. 

Marcks is totally confused at this point, "Wait a minute who's the Black Widow and what does Shin have to do with it?" he asks. Jessie shrugs, "I suppose your friend Shin fancies himself a ladies man. Well that's none of my business anyway, I'm gonna go see my mom for a bit."

Jessie looks at J5 with a serious face, "Go tell J2 and J3 that I'm heading to the doctor's place. I'm sure that Black Widow lady won't mind after all I just want to see my mom for a bit..." Jessie strides out of the Diner leaving a confused Marcks. 

_With Annie - The Buccaneers Tavern_
The entire tavern has been smashed to pieces, broken chairs, tables, glass, alcohol flows all over the floor, oh and lets not forget the dozen unconscious battered and bruised bodies laying around.

"Congratulations!" the gunslinger hollers, she stands in the middle of the wrecked bar. Her face is slightly bruised and scratched but overall she feels in a good mood. Annie really needed to vent some steam after her encounter with Anglora and she had certainly done just that. Only four men are left standing and they all look even worse then Annie does. 

Annie smirks at them, "You men have proven yourselves worthy to hang with the next great Pirate Crew!" she exclaims boldly. 

"And whats the name of the crew?" asks one of the men, he has a fat lip and two black eyes. Annie stays silent for several seconds, she hates it when she gets this question, "I'll let you know when we get one," she says cheerily and pumps her fist in the air. The 4 pirates just stare at her blankly, hoping they haven't made a mistake in joining.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 4, 2008)

After a few more hours of playing, OC and the man wearing the suit (OC had discovered his name was Moran) were the only ones left.  The dealer flipped over the final card.  "All in," Moran said.  OC nodded and pushed in all of his chips.  "Very well, place down your cards," said the dealer.  The two threw down their cards.  Moran's jaw dropped in surprise.  "T-that's not possible! I can't lose.  You promised!" Moran yelled at the dealer.    

OC grinned and took his hand out from the under table, showing a stealth pistol in his hand which he then pointed at the dealer's head.  "Get out.  I'll take care of him."  The sweating dealer quickly turned and ran out of the casino.  Moran glared at OC and whipped out a pistol.  

OC ducked under the table as Moran opened fire.  Screaming gamblers turned and ran out the bar as bullets went wide, hitting tables and people.  As the casino emptied out, OC jumped up and fired at Moran with his shotgun.  Moran rolled on the ground and dodged shotgun shells as they slammed into the fancy carpet behind him before opening fire again.   

OC jumped onto a table as bullets whizzed past him.  He knelt and fired several times, aiming precisely at Moran's head.  Moran dodged the shot, dropped his pistol and jumped at OC with a dagger in his hand.  OC attempted to shoot him before Moran got to him, but Moran was too fast.  He tackled OC and knocked the shotgun out of his hand.  Moran then stabbed down with his dagger, but before it hit OC OC's fist punched through his chest.  

OC kicked Moran's dead body off of his chest before deactivating his superstrength.  He wiped the blood off his coat, picked up shotgun and put it back.  He was about to walk out of the casino when the door smashed down and two figures with mechanical body parts walked in.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 4, 2008)

"Captain were in North Blue" said Vicky, "I know" Blue said, Blue gears up with weapons and sports a new outfit, her Daisy and Dante go to the ship room on the last floor of the white boa and each get on a ski boat and heads toward a small Island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2008)

_Syren Island - The North Blue_
Jessie walks towards the practice of Doctor Mary Jane Watson. She's in a better mood and can't wait to tell her mom about the good news. As she rounds the corner towards where the Doctor's practice lies, Jessie sneaks around a back alley towards the back door.  

_Twin Capes - The Grand Line_
"Look old man we have important business to take care of so could you stop your stupid ploys!" Garrick tells Crocus who lounges casually against his fold out chair. 

Crocus yawns, "Get on with it kid," he replies. 

Garrick's nerve twitches at being called kid, "We know that you help out the Rookie Pirates that sail through Reverse Mountain and give them advice. My crew and I are interested in finding a certain crew that we believe will be coming to the Grand Line in the not too distant future."

Crocus shrugs at Garrick, "Many Pirate's sail this way Commander but I don't help them all, only the special one's....those who have that spark in their eyes. The one's who have the potential to change the future the way my old friend did."

"How touching..." remarks Garrick with contempt and he spits at the ground. He reaches into his officers coat and takes out a stack of bounty posters handing them to the old man. 

Crocus takes them and looks at the posters curiously, "None of them even have a bounty of over one million. I'm sure that big and powerful Marines like yourself (he says this part with sarcasm) have more powerful Pirates to hunt down then the most rookie of the rookies..."

"Just shut up and do what we ask old man," retorts Garrick with disrespect and he tosses Crocus a mini den den mushi, "When you see this crew pass by, please notify me immediately," says Garrick, he spins around and walks back to his ship with V and Colt. 

"You should've just let me torture him," says V. Garrick laughs, "He's not worth it." As *The Dark Justice* sails away, Crocus looks at the den den mushi and tosses it into the ocean. Suddenly a huge whale, the size of an island surfaces and calls out towards Crocus. 

The old man smiles, "Good morning my friend."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 4, 2008)

Thud?

?Uuugghhh?.?  Heather moans quietly.

Thud?Crack!

?What the hell is that!? she yells sitting up in the bed and grabbing her head.  ?Damn it??  Heather hisses ?Rough night?? She opens one eye then the other as she looks at the dark room the sun barely coming in underneath the to short curtains.  As she scopes the room she spots the bottle on the table next to the bed and shrugs.  ?The hair on the dog?? she mumbles as she takes the last few swallows left then tosses the empty bottle across the room, the heavy glass cracked but did not break.  Reaching back to the table for her cigarettes she quickly lit a smoke and frowned at her hand as she took a drag.  ?What is?.? Heather grumbles looking at the thick liquid on it.  She turns her head letting out no more than a squeak as she falls off the bed with a thud.  As she hit the ground she grabs her dagger and leaps up, naked and on the defense.  

?Oh!  Sorry Heather?? Nikki says quickly putting her hands behind her back but not before Heather caught a glimmer of silver.  ?You  hadn?t come down yet.  I got worried?? she adds smiling sheepishly.

Bending down to pick up the cigarette she dropped she looks to the man sharing the bed.  ?Damn it Nikki!?  she says with a shake of her head and a sigh.  ?What the hell were you thinking?? she demands tossing her dagger on the bed and grabbing her clothes.

?I?I was worried!?  Nikki says beginning to fidget a little.

?You are such a dumb ass.  Find his money and anything else of value and lets get the hell out of here.?  Heather grumbles her smoke staying between her lips.

?Yes Heather.?  Nikki says as she begins going through the mans clothes.  

Heather quickly dresses and washes the blood splatter off of her face and out of her hair.  ?Did you really have to hit him like that??  she says looking down at the man.  ?He was actually good looking at one time.?  she adds squinting down at the now unrecognizable face.  

?What did you find??  she says holding out her hands as Nikki placed the items in them.  ?That?s it?  Cheap bastard, the watch doesn?t even work!  Damn it!?  she says tossing the watch on the mans chest.  ?Let?s get the hell out of here before we are caught.? she says with a sigh as they head out of the inn toward their ship.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 4, 2008)

_At the Micheals-Watson practice._

Kazuma had strapped Shin to an table and locked the door when he left, though he made sure to take the blade Shin calls the Divine Dawn with him, people like that had the habit to escape and since he couldn't kill him, he would have to resort to other measures.
And so the scarred swordsman made sure to keep the Smokin' Samurai's katana on his person.

Meanwhile M.J. checked in with her other "Patient" and everything seemed to be fine with her as she was still sedated, her assisten/Bodyguard had taken care of it.
"I wouldn't know what I would do without you Frank."She told the man as she passed him ,he was sitting in a chair next to the room where Hannah was lying and as she passed him she ruffled her hand trough his hair.

The man, who had a rather odd appearance with quite a large amount of stitches running across his skin and even clothing, rolled his eyes in annoyance and continued reading his book.

"Well I guess I shoud call the boss then."She said to herself as she headed to find the Den-Den mushi.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2008)

_With Annie..._
Annie lays back comfortably in the seat of a rickshaw, being driven by a man on a bicycle. The gunslinger opens up a compact mirror and checks her face. Annie frowns when she sees the slight bruising on her right cheek and several small cuts on her chin that she got from the bar fight.

"You see that's why I prefer sniping over brawling, none of this messiness..." she mutters as she applies some rouge to her bruised cheek. 

"Huh? What was that miss?" asks the driver. Annie shakes her head, "Nothin' fella just keep your eyes on the road," she replies as they pass by a Casino. 

*KABLAM!!!!* Suddenly an explosion erupts out of the Casino and dozens of people run out at a mad dash, screaming. The noise of gunfire becomes audible and the scared driver starts to pick up speed but Annie grabs his shoulder, "Hold on one sec!" she exclaims and leaps out of the rickshaw. She sprints towards the gunfire, loading her revolvers on the run. 

"Hey what about my fare!!!!!!" hollers the driver. "Stay there, I'll be right back!" replies Annie as another explosion blasts through the casino. 

"Yeah screw that!!" yells the driver, he speeds away not even looking back.

_With Jessie..._
Jessie reaches the back door stealthily and looks through one of the back windows. If she looked through the window to her right she would see Shin strapped to a table but instead she sees her mom laying sedately in a bed. Jessie places the palms of her hands against the window and slides it open, she slips through. 

The female shipwright lands on her feet with catlike softness and creeps towards her mother. Hannah seems to be doing much better and her breathing has stabilized but Jessie feels sad seeing her mother like this and clutches her hand. 

Suddenly her mother opens her eyes and starts yelling, "Get me out of here!!!!" she hollers. Jessie leaps back in surprise.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 4, 2008)

The two agents entered view.  "Gunther Hermann and Anna Navvare.  Your mechanical augmentations can't hope to compete with my nano-tech."  "Being less conspicuous does not make you a better fighter," Anna replied.  "We have read your profile and watched all the videos of your training.  We have much more experience then you.  You cannot escape."  Anna pulled out a sniper rifle and the fight began.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 4, 2008)

M.J. and company

Though the woman was about to head for her operating room, a scream wich was followed by Frank calling out for her to get back.
She ran as fast as her heels allowed her to while Frank unlocked the door and entered a few seconds before her.

"My my, what are you doing here little girl."With a rather scary smile on his face, Frank took a glance at the open window.
"Hmmm I wonder what those idiots are doing slacking off on guard duty."To think that a little girl like that could've sneaked inside while there were supposed to be two experienced guards on duty.

When M.J. stood infront of the door opening and recognized the intruder as the daughter of her patient, she signalled the approaching Kazuma to warn the others and get outside.
"Don't say such silly things Frank."She said with that sweet voice of her's, she had little hope of succeeding in getting the girl to believe her but attempted to do so either way.
"Girl, I said before your mother needed rest.....Maybe you should come back tomorrow."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2008)

_With Jessie..._
Jessie stares wide eyed at the one called Frank, with all those stitches running all over his face. "If you're an orderly then I'm The Pirate Queen!" she says. 

"You really are a monster like everyone says you are!" Jessie exclaims at the Black Widow. The girl stands in front of her mother protectively and balls up her fists, "I'm taking my mom out of here and you're not going to stop me!!!" she bellows. 

Suddenly a figure appears behind Jessie faster then she can react and grabs her by the back of the neck. A large and rather portly man with a bald head and rodent like face slams Jessie against a wall and snaps her neck. 

"And that's that..." he says matter of factly, wiping his hands together. He looks at M.J. "Sorry Doc, I hope that I wasn't too extreme..." says Mathias, he is one of her guards. Mathias has a reputation for killing first and asking questions later.

Jessie's lifeless body slumps to the ground like a mockery of a living person but suddenly her body starts to shimmer and seems to melt into thin air. A block away in an alleyway the real Jessie feels a sudden pain in her chest and she falls to the floor, over in the shipyards her two other clones feels the same sensation. 

Jessie pants heavily, "Someone killed J4, it had to be...that means!!!?" The girl gets to her feet and speeds off towards the Shipyards. _Gotta get help, gotta save ma!!_ she thinks in a frenzy.

_With Annie..._
The Cyborg called Ana pulls out a sniper rifle and fires at OC's head. *BANG!* Suddenly another bullet collides with Ana's bullet and they both explode in midair. 

Annie appears in a side doorway with her gold revolver pointed outwards, smoke drifts out of the barrel. "Hey OC need some help?" she asks.

Ana scans Annie and searches her internal databank. "You are operative A0018 also known as Annie The Kid. The Company also wishes to terminate your existence."

Annie shrugs at Ana, "Yeah that pretty much sums up my whole life in a nutshell, but you forgot the part about how cute and wonderful I am..." she replies and fires at the cyborg.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 4, 2008)

Gunther turned towards OC.  "It seems you and I can enjoy ourselves together," Gunther said.  OC picked up his shotgun and opened fire at Gunther.  Gunther took cover behind a poker table and pulled out his machine gun.  He stuck up over the back of the table and began to spray bullets Gears-of-War style.  

The two continued to exchange fire.  Bullets smashed into already bullet ridden tables, chairs and cards.  The wall was peppered with holes.  Suddenly OC ran out of ammo.  He reached into his coat to pull it out more, but Gunther took advantage of the distraction.  He rushed forward and leaped over the table at OC.  OC skidded backwards just has Gunther's fist hit the table, shattering it.   

OC dropped his shotgun and pulled out his pistol.  He fire several shots, but bullets just pinged off of Gunther's armor.  Gunther gave a large grin and continued to walk forward.  OC put away his pistol and switched to his crowbar, just as Gunther struck.   

Gunther's fist smashed into OC's stomach, sending OC flying into the wall.  OC groaned and attempted to get up, but Gunther picked him up by his neck and slammed his body into the wall, smashing through wood and plaster.  "Where are your nano-bots now, OC?" Gunther taunted.  "Right here." OC activated his superstrength and slammed his fist into Gunther's stomach.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 4, 2008)

Aboard a tour ship traveling the north blue sat The card cheater known as Ace. He was on deck sitting there with 2 other tourist in front of them Aces stack of cards. "Game is simple boys best four cards wins!" They both looked at each other the nodded. "Ok!" One said as he looked at Ace. "I well deal." He had a smirk on his face as he started handing out cards to teh players. then it was silent they all looked at there cards.

"35 belli" One man said breaking teh silence as he threw the belli down in teh middle "Call" Said the other adding more. They both now looked at Ace "Eh raise 15 belli." He threw in 50 as the other two stared at him and then at the belli in the middle. "Eh call." "Same." Ace smirked as the said that he had secretly slipped 4 Ace's into his hand which he had up his sleeve. His old cards replaced the Aces. "Ok any one wanna raise bet anything?"  "I wont i gotta save money for this trip!" One replied as the other looked at the money. "Well... No i guess it i fine." "Ok show em up!" He said excited this was the first time in a while he got over 100 belli. 

One put down his hand 2 Kings and 2 ten's. "Two pair King high!" "Ha!" the other replied as he put his hand onto the deck. Two kings Two queens "EH!" The other screamed. "Sorry to bad!" Part of Ace's hand came down showing 3 Ace's. The club was still in his hand as he turned it around the two started freaking out "What 4 Ace's!" "How lucky can you get!" Ace just shrugged he gathered the money threw it into his sack and started putting all the cards back and the 4 Ace's up his sleeve. "Yes i am getting back on track with money!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 4, 2008)

With M.J.

"How interesting."Frank commented as he knelt down to inspect the empty spot where Jessie's dead body had fallen moments earlier.
"It seems she was a DF user Doctor."AS he said this he was doing something rather odd,there was a bolt sticking out the left side of his head and he was actually turning that bolt repeatly.

M.J. though gave a sigh, she could tell this wasn't going to end good for her afterall she is the one that everyone suspects while all she's getting out of it is money, and right now she had enough to get the hell away from here and start somewhere with a blank slate.

"What's the matter doctor?"Frank asked as he could see Mary was getting second doubts about this whole situation, knowing that they weren't loyal to her she simply played it off by saying.
"I was just worried I might have to go trough all of the trouble of getting another victim, we almost lost this one."She pointed towards Hannah and then left the room.

Though the girl that seemed to have discovered that she had taken capture of her mother wasn't what worried her, the fact that she had gotten greedy and captured a pirate who had a large and crazy crew and was associated with people like a world noble and that Fluck.
The five here wouldn't stand a chance against that kind of numbers and so she had no choice but to call her client....Maybe she would even able to escape in the chaos such a large battle would bring.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2008)

As Balthier rushed onto the deck of the yacht with his pistol in hand, he stomped across the deck of the ship with his gun aimed out in front of him. That devilish gleam sparkled as he leveled his gun at the first of the victims that came into sight. In a calm, level voice he proclaimed, "Alright, Loves, I suggest that you would all want to be abandoning ship..." 

Stroud yelled out from behind him, "Aye, we've got a terrible notion to be sinking this ship," said Stroud. 

Persephone stepped in behind Stroud with Myrissa at her side. Myrissa held the anchor that she fought with by the chain dragging it over the deck of the boat. 

One of the people from the boat yelled out, "Pirates," he backed down the ship. 

"Looks like we've got a skeleton crew here," said Stroud, "Not much to contend with."

Balthier nodded, "All the same keep your wits about you," he said, "Don't let that comfort get you killed." 

Persephone stayed at the back of the group, her arms down at her side. She was over dressed for this event, she wore a long dark green dress that was puffed out with many petticoats. She held the skirt part of the dress in her hands as she moved over the deck, "It looks like you don't even need me here," she said as stepped forward. 

Balthier circled around the side and urged the people one by one to jump into the water, "No need to worry...I'll afford the luxury of keeping your life," he said as he cut the cords that held up the wooden survival boats. 

Myrissa waited as Persephone caught up to her, "That's none sense," she said. 

"What?" asked Persephone.

"It's really cute, but I think Balthier kind of likes having you around..." said Myrissa.

"Because he likes to torment me or because I'm a freak?" asked Persephone. 

Myrissa sighed, "I don't think you're one..." she said. 

The last man jumped from the boats into the depths, "Stay up here ladies, watch the decks..." Balthier said, "Stroud and I will go below decks and clear them out..." he moved for the doors with Stroud. 

As the pair of them disappeared below decks Myrissa and Persephone continued to talk as the paced the deck. "With this...thing inside of me...I consider myself a freak," Persephone said. 

Myrissa stared out at the waters watching the life boats of the rightful crew of the ship sailing off, "You're not a freak...and the Captain would never think that about one of his crew." 

Persephone shrugged, "I don't think I can believe that," she said, "But thanks..." 

The Reckless Abandon and the civilian vessel floated bow to bow, dancing over the waves of the water. Myrissa and Persephone stood their quietly, they could hear the other men manning the Reckless talking and laughing amongst themselves and they could hear the water lapping at the sides of the boat. 

For them to be raiding another ship, things were so peaceful. 

_____________

Little did Stroud and Balthier know, that below decks there waited a madman, driven insane by months of torment. This yacht they had stumbled upon was not what it had seemed. It was a wool pulled over the eyes of all who viewed it. 

Below decks, this monstrous man waited, his eyes wild and blue, his lips wet with drool. He had been the fruit of their labors, a human weapon...a creature once human made a weapon. 

Next to his cage, his handler waited, hiding and hoping that whatever he had heard above wasn't coming for him. Hoping that when he let the beast out, he was able to escape.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2008)

_Annie vs Ana..._
Annie fires at Erica but the Cyborg darts quickly out of the way in a blur of movement. The gunslinger focuses with her eagle like eyes and keeps track but just barely, damn she's fast, thinks Annie. 
*
BANG! BANG! BANG!* Ana fires back with her sniper rifle while on the run forcing Annie to dive for cover behind a slot machine, the bullets hit the machine....
*
BINGO! BINGO! YOU GOT JACKPOT!!* yells a mechanical voice and change falls out of the slot machine as it lights up. "I never get Jackpot..." mutters Annie as she kicks over the slotmachine and fires away with both revolvers at the cyborg. 

Ana stretches out her left arm and a metal shield rotates outward, blocking Annie's bullet barrage. She charges forward at Annie tackling her in the midsection and they both hurtle through the door towards the street outside. Annie rolls end over end on the concrete and leaps to her feet, firing at the cyborg but Ana ducks under and kicks away Annie's revolvers. The blond gunslinger spins around and slams her boot into Ana's jaw. *CLANG!*

Ana smirks with Annie's boot in her face, "This is metal, you cannot hurt me..." she grabs Annie foot and flings her across the street all the way to the next rooftop. 

Annie hits the roof and skids across, "Ouch! Ouch! Ouch! That's gonna leave a mark....OOOOOMPH!!" she hits a wall, stopping her momentum. Annie shakes her head of the cobwebs and leaps back to her feet, "Hehe....stupid cyborg, you just put me in my optimal position..." she exclaims and unfurls her triple barreled rifle, "Let's snipe!!"
_
With Jessie..._
Jessie reaches the Roseo Shipyards. She's runs at breakneck pace and leaps over the front gate in one bound towards the drydock where the Infinite Injustice has been moored for repairs.

"DAD!!!" she shouts. Her father Henry appears at the deck of the ship, he carries a huge saw and lumber. Alph also appears at the other end of the ship. "They killed J4!! They're gonna hurt mom I know it!! We've gotta go back!!!"

Her father shakes his head in confusion and leaps to the ground. he grabs his daughter and hugs her, "Hey slow down, take a deep breath and just explain things one at a time..." he says in a steady voice but deep down he cringes at what he suspects she's going to say. 

"J5 saw Shin earlier with that Black Widow and then I decided to sneak over to her office to check up on mom. I didn't want to get caught so I sent J4 to sneak inside and make sure the coast was clear....but then..." Jessie trembles, "I think that she died...someone killed J5, I just know it..." Jessie had never ever contemplated the fact that one of her clones could die and the thought shakes her to her core.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2008)

Rek and Jun pass by a casino, the world noble losing interest in annoying Annie and would rather gamble. As they were about to enter the casino, they find 2 cyborgs fighting against Annie and OC. "Intriguing..." Rek thought, leaning on the wall of an closed-up building as he watched the fight from afar. "Shall we intervene?' Jun asks. "I see no reason why we should.." The World Noble looks at the sky and sees something giant in the air. " Besides, we have other problems."Rek points to the sky where a giant bird-like monster was waiting to lunge at the cyborgs. "Think you can handle that?" Jun jumps onto the roof to get a closer view of the monster. "You have denied me the chance to battle yesterday. This would be a good time to vent my urge to fight." Rek smiles as Jun's eyes set it's sights on the bird monster. "Don't you die now.' He walks closer to the fight between OC and the cyborg, interested in the outcome.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 5, 2008)

-Bolt & Belle vs. Mav-

WHAM!
Bolt is sent flying straight into a wall and then falls down onto all fours, panting heavily.  He grabs on to his stitches in pain.  Belle runs over to help him.
Belle: "Chris!  Are you OK!?"
He points his sai at her.
Bolt: "I'm fine.  Stand back."
He slowly gets back and spits on the ground, staring at Mav.  He is currently in his Rhino-hybrid mode and is holding his spiked club by his shoulder.
Mav: "Still alive?"
Bolt: "I won't be going down that easily!"
He charges at Mav again, slashing wildly.  Occasionally, hitting him, but the thick hide of Mav's Rhino skin shows very little damage.  After Bolt's barrage stops momentarily, Mav simply waves his club, sending him flying back again, headed straight for the wall.  Only this time, he hits something a lot softer.
Bolt: "!?"

Belle had jumped i front, trying to catch Bolt and prevent him from flying into the wall, however, in doing so, she took most of the damage from the impact with the cave.  The two lie on the ground for the moment and Belle holds Bolt.
Belle: "You don't have to keep protecting me."
Bolt remains silent and gets up. 
Belle: "I need to get stronger too.  I can't have you holding my hand the entire way."
He turns around and looks at her and shakes his head.
SLAP
Belle: "No.  Look at you!  You're barely standing yourself.  You can't bear the weight of the world on your shoulders, Chris.  You need to know when to ask for help!"
Bolt: "...."
Mav: "Hahahaha!  This is pathetic.  You two are going to die anyway!  Why delay the inevitable!?"
Bolt turns around and draws out his sai again.
Belle: "Chris..."
Bolt: "So..." he turns around and shows a grin.  "Whats the plan?"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 5, 2008)

The halls were empty as the two girls closed the door to the room silently.  ?We better get going before someone finds out.  I swear Nikki.  I am going to beat that jealous streak out of you.?  Heather says angrily as she walks down the stairs.

?But?.but?..Heather!  You said a couple of hours.  It had been all night!?  Nikki says panicking slightly.  ?I thought you were dead!?

?Obviously I wasn?t, though he is now.  I figured we could stay her a few more days but, it looks as though we need to head out right now.?  Heather says glaring at the other girl.  ?I hope you resupplied the ship like I asked you to.?

?Yes of course I did!  I always do what you tell me.?  Nikki says pacing her friend through the streets toward the wharf.

?If you always did what I told you, I would still be asleep right now instead of moving quickly toward our little ship.?  Heather said angrily.  They moved in silence for a block then Heather felt someone grab her arm.  ?Get your dirty, slimy hand off of?.oh hi!?  she says starting very angry then turning sweet quickly as she sees the well dressed man standing in front of her.  

The man leers down at Heather licking his lips.  ?How about a little fun??  he says grinning so widely that it made Nikki sick to her stomach though Heather warmed up to the game quickly.

?Something might be arranged??  Heather purred stepping closer to him.

?Heather.   The ship?? Nikki says quietly trying to coax her companion away from a situation that is already making her angry.  She lightly fingers her danger then moves to her hammer already thinking of the sound it would make.

?Oh fine.?  Heather almost pouts.  ?Maybe next time??  Heather says looking around.  _?Crap.  To many people?? _she thinks as she begins to walk away.

?Oh come on!?  He calls as a couple of friends step up behind him.

?Not this time.  But be sure to find me again!?  Heather calls back as her and Nikki hurry toward the docks.  The men begin to follow causing the girls to run.  They quickly make it to the dock and their ship just ahead of the men.  Heather jumps aboard as Nikki toss the lines on.  Pushing off first she jumps in and the ship moves away from the dock.  They smile and wave as they begin to move out to sea and the men yell things that can?t really be heard.

?Where to now??  Nikki asks her as they set the riggings and get ready to put things on course.

?Let the current take us!?  Heather calls form the bow exhilarated by the run and then to once again have the salty sea air on her face.

?Right?.I will get the map and figure it out?? Nikki mumbled as she goes into the cabin to plot their course.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

Annie takes aim with her rifle, but Ana moves away in blur and leaps to the Casino rooftop. "So you wanna play that game huh?" Annie mutters to herself. She grabs some gum from her pocket and tosses it into her mouth, "Okay lets play sister cyborg..." 

Suddenly a bullet hurls past Annie's head. She rolls away as a trail of bullets follow her body and dives behind an advertising sign. Annie blows a huge bubble, pop! She feels the adrenaline coursing through her vein and smiles, "This is what I live for..." she mutters. 

Annie moves her hand in a blur and reaches into her weapons belt, pulling out a black cylinder. She rolls it across the floor and suddenly it expands into a lifesize doll....

*BANG! BANG! BANG!* Ana's bullets rip into the doll as Annie predicted. She quickly moves in a blur and aims, "Gotcha!" Annie fires an explosive round and bright fireball flares from the source of the enemy fire. 

"You missed operative A0018..." says a familiar voice. Ana appears behind Annie and kicks her over the roof but Annie hangs on with her right hand. Ana kicks away Annie's rifle and looks down at the girl, "My sniper rifle can fire autonomously, so I doubled back around you while you merely destroyed a rifle."

"Yeah so I surmised," mutters Annie sarcastically as she hangs literally by a wing and a prayer. The cyborg kicks Annie in the face and she hurls a hundred feet to the concrete street below.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

Annie hurls to the ground below but she reaches into her weapons belt and removes a coil of wire with a small metal hook and throws it at the edge of the roof. The hook grabs hold and Annie's freezes in midair, her feet dangling back and forth. 

Up above the cyborg known simply as Ana looks down at Annie with pitiless eyes, "All you have done is prolonged the inevitable."

Annie sticks her tongue out at Ana in defiance, "Do you think I'm so dense that I didn't anticipate you might double back around me?" she asks her. Ana considers this question for a second.

"The answer is no..." interjects Annie and she presses a button on her belt. Discreetly placed at the spot where Annie was last standing is a tiny black cartridge that explodes right in front of Ana's face. 

*KABOOM!!!!* The cyborg flies across the roof, landing twenty feet away. Annie quickly climbs up to the top and rolls to her feet, looking at the cyborg warily, she seems to be inert. Annie sighs with relief but then Ana sits up boltright like some zombie, half her face is scorched and bloody but she shows no signs of pain. 

Ana gets to her feet in a robotic manner and stares at Annie blankly, "I feel no pain, no matter what you do to me I will continue to fight. Also you no longer have your guns, it is over," she states matter of factly. 

Annie could run and try and retrieve her guns but she has something to prove to herself today. "I'm going to beat you without my guns..." she tells Ana. 

Ana laughs, "I am far stronger and faster then you are A0018." Annie smirks at the Cyborg and takes out a pair of brass knuckles from her satchel then throws the bag on the floor.

The gunslinger assumes a defensive stance, "Be warned I have a black belt," Annie says. 

"I have black belts in 12 different combat systems. What art do you have a black belt in?" asks Ana as she strides towards the sniper. 

"I got a cute little Sea King leather black belt on sale at this wonderful clothing boutique in town. I'll show it to your ripped off head when I'm done mopping the floor with you..." responds Annie. Ana is not amused and she activates her superspeed, charging at the girl.

_The Roseo Shipyards..._
Jessie grabs two huge shipwright mallets, which if you stood next to Annie would be more then half her height almost. Meanwhile her father straps his man sized hacksaw around his back and Jessie's brother Alex arms himself to the teeth with pipehitch knives. 

Henry strides forward, "Let's show them why the Roseo's are not to be messed with!" he exclaims. Jessie nods her head seriously and spins her two mallets around in her hands, suddenly she strikes one of them into the ground. *KRAKATOOOOM!!!*

The drydock around them trembles slightly and Jessie's mallet strike leaves a sizable crater in the ground big enough for a fully grown human to lay down in. "Now I'm really angry..." she mutters. Father, son and daughter march off to retrieve their loved one by any means necessary.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2008)

Balthier stalked through the ship with Stroud at his back, his gun lowered as he moved down the hallway. He glanced back over his shoulder with his hands held down in front of himself, "It looks like this ship isn't really carrying too much of anything of any value." 

Stroud held his knife down towards the ground, "I'm getting a bad feeling about this place." 

"Relax mate," Balthier started, "We've been in plenty a mess...and we've come through all the same." 

"There's just...a feeling light something very bad here," Stroud said as they moved to one end of the hall. They had started out in the middle.

"Tis naught but a sideplot," Balthier said with a confidence.

Stroud sighed and then muttered, "In a side plot there can still be foreshadowing." 

Balthier smirked as he glanced back at his companion, "That a boy, mate." 

As they reached the end of the hallway Balthier pushed the door open and jabbed his gun out at the ready, "Looks like it's clear," he said.

They started into the room, the lights were still active and as they moved into the room there was a large table with tall chairs all around it, "What kind of a galley is this?" asked Stroud.

"Not a galley," said Balthier as he raised his gun up and walked to the table. There was a stack of papers back and he glanced the insignia, five circles connected in the shape of a cross. He shuffled through the papers as Stroud walked the edge of the room, "Test subjects...Devil Fruit...this isn't a pleasure cruise..." 

"What did you see?" asked Stroud as he came back.

"It would appear that your notions were right," Balthier said, "We need to be getting back to my ship..." 

"What did you see?" 

"This ship, World Government Property...the men we kicked off...Scientists...and you can bet those _deliciously delectable _dimples in Miss Persephone's back that these waters are about to be swarming with Marines."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2008)

Everyone had stopped fighting to watch the fight and were in awe to see what had transpired. This was the power of God? He didn?t seem to have taken any damage at all as he walked proudly with his head held high. In truth Dante wanted to collapse, it was time to end this. The power needed to be back within the hands of the law, in other words the white berets. A show had been staged to have Dante fight them and for him to lose. The plan was executed and 20 burly white berets descended on Dante. Dante put up a fight worthy of a god but pulled his punches to the point where he was using no chi at all. This made the others drop their jaw in amazement. They had no idea the police were this strong ? a force not to be disobeyed in the future.

Dante was apprehended to the cheers of the people. The police were the heroes, the bad guy had lost and somehow they had forgotten who they were hugging. Friendships once lost to the discrimination were found again and families could embrace each other without fear. As Dante was handcuffed and man handled into the police station, he smiled at the scene. Job done. 

He would now be thrown off Sky Island to fall to his death back to Earth. Of course this was all part of his plan too. He sat in his cell, heavily restrained awaiting his execution date. He had an ingenious idea as to how to get off the island. Two impact dials on each foot, back to back, one to absorb the impact coming from the ground, the other from his body. In theory it would work, if not then it would be a stupid death.

?How can we ever thank you? Burly said with the girls his men had just freed, ?thanks to you, our power has been re-established and we can go back to peace.?

*?I?m just doing it for the kicks?* Dante said, *?but if you got anymore of those cool dials lying spare then throw a few my way.?*

?We confiscated a great deal from the two sides,? the words Pako and Hako were outlawed and offensive use of them was a punishable offense, ?so I think we can probably lose a few. I?ll make you a bag with all your weapons and throw them over the side along with you.?

*?Thanks Burly.? *Dante smiled *?Ok let?s do this.?* Burly picked him up over his shoulder and carried him in rather undignified fashion to the boat where he would be sent to fall to his death.

Burly plopped him on the boat and he off he went, he was led to Cloud?s end by the White Berets where they said their farewells.

?It?s a long drop. You sure you don?t want an octopus?? Burly asked.

*?Hah! Where?s the fun in that??* Dante said snapping the rope that had bound him and attaching the impact dials to his feet, to absorb the impact of the fall. *?Any idea where I will land??*

?No. That is up to the Gods.? Burly said

*?Well considering I was one for a while that doesn?t really fill me with any confidence.?* Dante grabbed his bag that Burly threw.

?By the way what?s your name? We?ve been referring to you as the outsider, the cocky one, or God.? Burly asked, ?mine is Gordor.?

*?Hah! Burly suits you better!?* Dante laughed as he approached the waterfall. *?Mine?s Dante. See ya!?* he said as he dropped from sight.

?What a guy!? they all laughed as they headed back and another legend would now be written alongside the Strawhats crew.

As Dante dropped like a stone he did so with his back towards the earth and his arms supporting his head as he appeared to take a nap.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2008)

Stroud led the way back down the hall, his steps hastened now by the revelations of Balthier. He remembered the last time that they had come into contacts with the Marines. It wasn't pretty, and with the girls up on deck, they were in prime position to get hurt. 

As they rushed back down the hallway Balthier thought that he sensed movement in the room at the other end of the hall, he slowed, "Wait..." he said.

Stroud stopped a few steps ahead of him, glancing back at his captain, "What is it?" 

Balthier studied the darkness at the opposite end of the hall, he just knew there had to be something down there. Then again he knew the dangers of messing with these types again.

"What is it?" Stroud repeated.

There was a thud, something heavy slamming into the floor. Something at the end of the hall had fallen and hit the floor hard, "That's what." 

Stroud brought his rapier up, "Should we check it out." 

Balthier walked past him, "It'll make for an interesting turn of events..." 

A sharp scream pierced the air, that scream was accompanied by a cracking and a wet ripping sound. Balthier's hand was out in front of him and he touched the door. The sound was loud now, Balthier pressed the door open to reveal a hulking figure standing over a mangled corpse. The skin wrinkled where it had been twisted around the form.

The creature, whatever it was looked up at Balthier with wild eyes. The Captain paced back, bringing his pistol up and fired. With the sound of the gun, he turned and bolted back for Stroud, "Up the fucking stairs, NOW!" yelled Balthier. 

Stroud bounded up the steps, he could hear the thing coming behind Balthier and before he could even get a look at it, he was up on deck. They emerged into the sunlight, Balthier firing stray shots back under the deck. 

Persephone and Myrissa were up on the upper part of a smaller deck where the helm was. Persephone turned, "What's all the ruckus about!?" she hollered. 

No sooner than she said that did the creature bound up out of the lower part of the deck, through the air and towards her in Myrissa. Balthier fired out at the creature as it sailed through the air. 

But it was to no avail. He couldn't be sure if the bullets weren't hitting or if the thing was some kind of super creature. Before it could slam into Myrissa, Persephone was there in the way. 

The hulking mass hit her, but instead of going down she was cloaked in darkness, small tentacles extending down from her sides and up to hold the creature back. She spoke now, her voice a mixture of her normal tone and something demonic, "Myrissa...get down from here now." 

The thing could be easily seen now, it looked like it had actually once been Human. It's clothes tattered and ripped, its body rippled with muscles that were too large to be natural. 

Balthier helped Myrissa as she hopped down, "Bullocks," he hissed, "She's about to tear up _another_ Marine vessel..." he said.

Stroud and Myrissa were already climbing back to the other ship the second she was put down, "Get ready for that bounty to go up..." said Myrissa.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 5, 2008)

Led was running like a maniac towards the Infinite Injustice to find the others.
As he was running he suddenly stopped as he thought that just heard Annie's voice.
"Annie...?"  he looked around rubbing his head and trying to see her.
And then he heard something like an explosion or destruction and the sounds of battling.
As he walked some meters more he could see Annie fighting near the casino that guy OC was there and fighting too.
"Hey guys!!" he yelled but the others ignored him.
"Huh...?"
He prepeared and "Bam Bam  Rocket!!!" as he blew himself in high speeds straight to the Casino walls
*BOOM!!! *
He smashed the walls passing from the other other side and destroying anything in his way.
And the whole building starting collapsing as the others were trying to avoid the ruins.
Led stood up as he cleaned himself from the dust and saw that about 10 men surrounded him
"Hello!!"
But they just charged at him
"Hmm...no talking then..?" He rubbed himself as he unleashed his attacks and started smashing everyone away
Their bodies were just passing over OC and Annie as Led was just causing chaos around like a child playing with his toys.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 5, 2008)

With Alph.

"This can not end up well."Alph mumbled to himself as he saw the three Roseo's getting fired up and ready to kick some ass.
Well not only were they supposed to hurry and fix the Infinite but if it was true that Shin got taken by those people then ther was little chance that these three stood a chance.
"Please wait."He said as he ran to catch up with them."You should stay here while I go get the others and then we'll save Shin and your mother."The android spoke but he could tell righaway they would have none of that.

"Very well."He said as he admitted his defeat."You can come with me as support but try to stay back, besides Shin is a lot stronger then me so I am sure he will be fine."He later added."Well unless he has to fight a woman."AS he said this he thought that this might've been the problem, the android knew what kind of trouble the samurai had with laying as much as a finger on a woman.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2008)

"How entertaining." Rek commented as he watched Annie detonate her explosives. The World Noble was watching the battle from atop the roof of a building, having climbed up there when he decided OC's fight was getting uninteresting. "If only I had tea..." He grimaced, pretending to sip some non-existent tea from a non-existent cup. 

The fight against the cyborg continued, with the half-mechanical human charging at high-speeds against Annie, armed only with a pair of brass knuckles. "Now that won't do!" Rek said, realizing that brass weaponry won't be effective against someone with steel for skin. "Diamond Blessing!" Rek raised his left index finger and pointed it at Annie, whose knuckles turned to diamond in an instant. "I'm getting better at this." Rek thought, bemused at the speed of transmutation.

Jun was on the rooftop, staring at the beast in the skies. She had caught the monster's attention with a simple rock to its temple. Enraged, it flew at Jun with great speed, preventing her from getting out her spear in time. The Jade Empire warrior was dodging an assault of pecks the giant bird monster threw at her. The creature was relentless with its attack, limiting Jun's opportunities to counter. "If I could only distance myself..." The bird landed on the roof and changed combat tactics. Instead of pecking relentlessly in the air, it struck Jun with a combination of slashes from its claws and sharp lunging attacks from its beak. "I am dodging every attack effortlessly, but..." 

Jun's train of thought was disrupted when the bird used a sweeping attack with its tail, knocking Jun to the ground with a thud and causing a puncture wound on her right arm. The bird roared, and lunged its beak once again, believing it to be the finishing blow. "Excellent." Her hands planted firmly on the ground, Jun struck the beast first with a kick to its gut from her spiked shoes. The beast roared in pain, recoiling from Jun and giving her the distance she needed. The jade empire warrior jumped from the rooftop and to her feet, her spear retracted to full size for effectiveness in combat. "Baihou Stance!" The bird looked in annoyance as Jun readied herself for its next attack. Flying into the air, the monster struck Jun with another storm of beak attacks. "Baihou Stance; Jade Shift!" The auburn haired warrior dodges all of the birds attacks with speed greater than a normal human, leaving behind a trail of luminesent green energy in her wake. "Now to end this." The bird twirled in the air as it attempted to strike Jun with its spiked tail, but once again the only thing the bird hit was the green glow left behind by Jun's technique. Wasting no time, Jun exploited the opening the bird left her with with a swift upward slash, followed by an even swifter downward one. "Red Maw!" The bird monster fell to the rooftop, dead with a single strike.

A few rooftops away from her, Rek continued to watch the battle between Annie and the cyborg. "If only I had tea..." He lamented once again, mimicing the movement of his fingers whenever he would call Ruru for some. To his surprise, he recieved a fresh cup of the liquid substance he craved. "Cousin Rek, how do you do?" A blue-haired young woman roughly younger than Rek in a skin-tight black suit appeared next to him, playing with the red tie that came with her clothing, her long hair tied in a ponytail much like Rek's. "Indeed cousin, how is life treating you?" A man in the standard World Noble suit, fish bowl helmet and all, said behind him, flanked by 3 guards. He had a red goatee with ribbons tied to it, with his hair also done in a ponytail, except his had a ribbon. Rek's eyes widened with amusement. 

"Cousin Doremi!" He addressed the woman. "Cousin Fasola!" He said to the man. "It's been a while. Here to watch the fun?" He asked. Fasola was about to say something when his sister interrupted. "Of course, cousin, why else would we be here?" Fasola puffed his mouth in irritation before rejoining the conversation. "Well, we'll each need a throne to enjoy the show, won't we?" Fasola snapped his fingers. Immidiately 2 of the guards went on all fours, letting Fasola and Doremi sit on them. "I appreciate it, cousins, but I'd rather have your last servant serve me tea." Rek quickly empties his cup and has the guard pour some more as he and his cousins continued to watch the fight.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 5, 2008)

-Shan Island

~With Paegun

Paegun was sitting on a rock staring at his new sword, "Hehe.  You called me a dumbass old man?  I'm the one that got the sword.  Thanks though.  I'm still gonna catch your ass."

Paegun looked down the mountain and saw smoke, "What the????  Shit!  Time to put you to work already."

Paegun started sprinting down the Mt. Tian Shan as fast as he could.

On top of the mountain stood 7 Animals.  One was the big-eyed lizard(which is actually a salamander), a phoenix, a monkey, a griffin, a biscione, a unicorn, and a dragon.

Salamander: "Took them long enough to get the last one.  The kid's okay, I can't believe I had to throw on that fake accent."
Phoenix: "So now they are all out.  Things will get interesting."
Monkey: "The chosen for mine is close.  It's just too bad that he hates monkeys."
Dragon: "Mine hasn't fallen to the 'Hunter' yet.  Salamander, Phoenix, Monkey, and myself are the only ones whose chosen hasn't fallen to the hunter.  Will they get the sufficient training?"
Phoenix: "Mine is still learning of the ways."
Salamander: "As you all know he has just received his sword, he appears to be a quick learner though."
Monkey: "He develops his own techniques, he's getting there."
Unicorn: "Fate is drawing the swords together, Phoenix's and Salamander's are already together and Monkey's draws closer.  The other two are on the Grand Line, waiting and searching for the last users."
Bascione: "Our chosen proved they weren't ready."
Griffin: "That's why they were murdered.  They bragged too much about their swords."
Dragon: "Luckily the 'Hunter' was never told about us.  It's too bad we can never leave this island.  However it's better that no one knew us creatures existed."
Phoenix: "I suspect the girl knows about me."
Salamander: "Indeed, especially after Mr. Collaart tells her of what he experienced."

~With Sooyoung

Sooyoung was running through the town when a young boy was about to be struck down by a Pirate.  She sprinted into the Pirate and drove her sword into his chest.  A Pirate with knuckle-dusters appeared behind Sooyoung and attempted to punch her, she ducked the attack and kicked the man in the chest.

"You should know, us swordsman are very aware."

The man grinned, "That's a mighty fine sword you got there.  I'm gonna take it."

The man charged into Sooyoung and she parried his attacks, the man was fairly quick and eventually landed a hit on her left ring finger.  The finger was immediately broken, "AAAAHHH!!!!  Damn it!"

The man started chuckling, "That's it?  This is too easy.  Before I kill you, I'll tell you my name.  I'm Knuckles."

"And you use knuckle-dusters?"

"Yes I do."

"What's with all the stupid men?  For breaking my finger, you don't know what's gonna happen to you.  Get ready, punk bitch."


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 5, 2008)

Fluck dusted his cloak and coughed rather unceremoniously after being threatened again by Shin. He was slowly getting used to them now, wasn't he...The swordsman had then followed an extremely pretty lady slavishly back to wherever she wanted to bring him.

The chaos user allowed himself a sardonic grin; what he wouldn't give to have Annie here now and observing this situation...Fluck shrugged his shoulders. He had a nagging feeling at the back of skull, but he knew instinctively that _that_ little problem could wait. He had other things to do here, things that were far greater and less mundane than meddling around in the affairs of others.

Of course, strictly speaking, Fluck was always compelled to meddle in the affairs of others, but in this case he meant something not quite as petty as the relationships between two crew members. No, there was something big here. Something that, it seemed, could not wait. That much was at least clear to him, for right now, Fate was clearly pointing in the direction he should go.

Turning around, Fluck spotted a familiar face: Alph the "Fullmetal Android", who was one of Shin's compatriots, who was accompanied by...three of the same person? Well, he had seen stranger things than triplets.

"Looking for Shin?" Fluck enquired.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 5, 2008)

After the destruction of the casino, now Led was smashing some marines that noticed him with all that noise.

The men weref lying to all direction with each Led's punch when he stopped and looked towards the street that Alph and the others were coming closer and closer.

Then he run towards them as Annie and OC were still fighting their opponents.
Near there was that guy named Fluck too....
"Hey guys!!!I am gonna kick that lady's ass!!!!" those were the only words that Led yelled to everyone


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 5, 2008)

Alph flinched, or atleast did his machinical equivelant of it when he spotted Fluck, but right now he didn't have time to worry about.....Well whatever those crazy powers were, up until now he had not been able find a logical explanation for it and he was afraid that if he got too much into it his harddrive might crash.
But right now they were looking for Shin and since Fluck seemed to know this already, he might know something that could prove usefull in locating the crew's swordsman.

"Yes, judging by this girl's story it seems Shin was captured."The  android replied."Do you happen to know where he went?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2008)

Persephone stood, now bight pale with the shadow running off her like a cloak of tentacles. She was locked with the creature from below the decks, the shadows jutting up to catch the beast. 

The creature struggled against the cloak, pulling and jerking and just trying its best to reach out and harm Persephone. But she held it out of reach. The cloak itself was just strong enough to keep it at bay. Persephone's large green eyes scanned the the surrounding area. 

She struggled to force the creature back and knock it from the top deck. The thing snarled out in anger trying to lunge towards her now. Persephone moved to the side some, she could move but it took away from the concentration that it took to keep the shadow in control.

"Balthier!" she yelled out, "I can't hold myself back much longer," her voice wavered in between her own and something demonic. 

He nodded and scampered off the boat and over to the other one. As she stood there fighting to control herself she knew that it wouldn't hold. In a rush of anger she forced the creature back pushing the creature down onto the bottom deck. 

In that moment of power the thing took over her, the shadow seemed to fork out and move across the deck of the boat. It hissed and made a wet dragging sound. 

Persephone jumped down to the deck below where the creature had landed and came at the beast with a fierce assault. The shadow was ripping up the boards of the deck and slamming them over the beast as she moved toward him. 

When she came upon him, she dug the shadow tentacles up under the thing and flipped him back over the deck. The creature landed hard on the deck, cracking the floor as it hit. The thing was back on its feet and lashed out with a dirty swing that caught Persephone across the torso and sent her tumbling back into the railing of the ship. 

Her body hit cracking into the deck's rail and almost sending her full on through it. As she recovered herself she screamed out with a vengeful anger that sent ripples of fury across the materials of the ship. The shadow steamed around her like a living cloud and she charged her opponent. 

As she and the creature collided she was able to repel him back out over the rail and into the water. 

Now in pure rage, she clawed at the ships deck with blackened claws. Punched her fists through the walls and even ripped a door off and flung it overboard. In a final fit, she dove into the water after the creature dropping beneath the surface as quickly as she could. 

In the water the shadow wrapped around her, helping her to move faster. She moved beneath the waves, but the creature sunk so fast that she realized it was to no use to continue the fight.

As she emerged back on the deck, she slowly regained control. The shadow subsided and she crawled upon the door she had just thrown in the water moments earlier. 

From the deck of _The Reckless Abandon _the others searched for her. But now she called out. The boat was brought around as quickly as it could and as they drug her aboard, she had returned to normal. She lay on the deck, exhausted, coughing. 

She spoke between coughs, "He sunk...like a rock..."

Balthier looked to Stroud, "Devil's Fruit?" 

Stroud was still at the helm, "Balthier!" he called, "I'm not sure if you've forgotten about the threat of Marines...but I've got a powerful urge to see what's over that horizon." 

Balthier and Myrissa were gathered around Persephone, he stroked the side of her face letting his hand come to a rest under her chin and then he glanced up at Stroud, "Alright then, mate, then make it so..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2008)

_Du Mortis manor, 12 years ago_

An 8-year old Rek squat in front of an ancient epitaph covered with an anicent script in his grandfather's study. The boy was mesmerized, his desire to decipher the stone overwhelming him. He tries to touch the stone, but finds a barrier of glass preventing him from doing so. A younger Ruru enters the room with a tray of tea and a strange fruit next to it. "Milord, take care. You might get hurt." The young Rek pouted, staring at Ruru with puppy dog eyes. "Ruru, get that stone out of that glass thing now. Pweeeeeeezeeeee?!" Ruru sighs and pours some tea onto a porcelain cup. "I cannot do that, milord. You must ask your grandfather." Ruru rubs Rek's head before leaving the room. "Here's your meal, milord. Your grandfather got that fruit especially for you."

Rek groans and begins to pull on his ponytail. It was Du Mortis family tradition to have a pony tail. The young boy hated his ponytail, but his father kept saying that having a pony tail was manly, and being the gullible little boy he was, believed in his father. Realizing he cannot do anything about the glass, the young noble takes a sip of his tea. "Tasty." He thought. He grabbed the fruit on the tray and sat infront of the glass again. In his 8-year old mind, he thought that staring the glass away will work. 

As he continued to stare at the glass, his female cousin Doremi entered the study, more excited than usual."Cousin! Cousin! Uncle Bartle and my daddy are fighting again! Wanna watch!?" Normally Rek would love to watch his father crush his uncle, but today, he was more focused on staring the glass away. "Not now, Doremi." He said. "I'm staring the glass away." Seconds later, Rek's other cousin arrives, wondering where his sibling and cousin were. "You guys are missing the fight!" He tells them, brushing his goatee as he spoke. "He won't listen brother!" Doremi tells him. Just then the little Doremi notices the peculiar fruit in Rek's lap. An evil thought enters her mind as she nears her cousin.

"Hey, Rek." She whispers to his ear. "What is it?" He asks inatentively. "That fruit you have there is magical. If you eat it, whatever you wish for will come true!" Fasola raises his eyebrow at his sister's words. "Really? I'll try it right now!" Rek gobbles the fruit in one sitting. Doremi tries very hard not to laugh. She was familiar with this fruit because her grandfather had given her one, and when she sampled it, it was the most disgusting thing she had ever eaten. "Bleah!" Rek tried very hard not to regurgitate his meal, while her cousins tried very hard not to laugh. "That was horrible. I need some tea." Rek holds on the glass for support, but something strange happens when he does so. The glass wall which had separated him and the stone disintegrated, turning into particles of fine sugar on the floor. "What just happened?" Rek asked, confused. His cousins simply stared blankly, being just as, or even more confused than him.

Just outside the study, an old man laughs heartily as Ruru serves him drinks. "It seems to have worked, milord." The butler tells the old man. "Indeed, Ruru. Maybe these two won't turn up like _those_ screw-ups." The old man points a muscular man in a kilt piledriving a tall, thin man with an pink monocle on his eye in the hallway.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 5, 2008)

"Well, I did see him following a woman of some sort...Looks pretty attractive, dark hair and eyes, fairly large chest...A lot more feminine than Annie, too." Fluck answered the android. The chaos user raised an eyebrow. "Why, what's the matter?"

The trio of girls appeared to be rather agitated at this. "There's something evil about that woman, she has my mum and I think that guy in trouble too!" she explained frantically. Fluck raised his other eyebrow. This was new. So, bucking the trend, it seems that instead of him coming for trouble, trouble had now come to him. That's interesting. _Very_ interesting...Well, at least it saved him the effort.

"I see...I'll lead the way, then. Just don't follow me too closely." He cautioned. A big conflict was looming ahead, and it was up to him to stir up some chaos as usual, he supposed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 5, 2008)

"Just as I expected."Alph nodded, he had seen enough of Shin in combat to know he wasn't the kind of person that would get caught easily but he wouldn't have even thought of raising his blade against a woman, as strong as the samurai was that weakness was much too easy to exploit.
He decided to follow Fluck, and like he said not too close and was a few meters behind him together with  the Roseos.

"Very well."The android replied to Fluck's warning to make sure not to get to close to the musterious DF user.
Alph was unsure what to expect but a single woman couldn't be that much trouble, he would take care of and then both Shin and the clone girl's mother could be freed.
"I am curious though, whatever could a woman want with a pirate and a mother.....It would have made sense if it was about Shin's bounty but I doubt Mrs Roseo has a bounty."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

_Annie vs Ana: Battle of the two A's_
Annie looks at her brass knuckles that have been turned to diamond by Rek with dollar signs in her eyes, and smirks, "I'm gonna sell these for a pretty penny...whoah think fast," she ducks as Ana throws a punch. The two combatants trade shots, Annie bobbing and weaving staying out of range and attacking from different angles. Meanwhile Ana just keeps moving forward, seemingly unaffected by Annie's strikes. 

The gunslinger spins around like a top on the ground and executes spinning leg sweep. Ana deftly leaps over the sweep and jumps over Annie, grabbing her by the neck and flipping over her shoulder in midair at the wall nearby. 

Annie hurls towards the wall but at the last second she cushions the impact with her legs and springboards off the wall just as Ana's fist crashes into the wall, smashing it into pieces. Annie lands behind Ana and moves in a blur towards the cyborg punching at the back of her head. *BLAM!* Ana swerves her head away at the last second and smashes the back of her head into Annie's face. 

That's gonna leave a bruise....Annie thinks but she blocks out the pain. She grabs hold of Ana from behind and slams her to the ground with tremendous impact. Annie gains top control and pins Ana, *"NEVER...*

The gunslinger moves her hand in a blur towards her belt, *"TOUCH...* she grabs a silver shell and stuffs it into Ana's mouth, *"THE FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

*KABOOOOMMM!!!* The explosions flings Annie backwards. When the smoke clears one will find a hard time finding Ana's face. Annie sits up cross legged and laughs, "Maybe I'll switch to brawling instead of sniping..." she says musingly but then she takes out her compact mirror and sees her bruised face, "No on second thought I'll stick to sniping..."


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 5, 2008)

" Ah i am getting the need to get a drink!"  He smirked and now that he had some real spare money he could get something to drink. He began to walk below deck where teh bar was located. "Ah i love money!"  as he finished what he was saying tho he bumped into a huge muscular bald man "Uh sorry?"  The man turned around and looked at him. "Watch where your going!" Ace just shrugged and kept walking.

Soon he reached the bar busy like normal. "Ahhh!" he said with a sigh of relaxation. He toke a seat on a bar stool "Hmm 2 lemonades please?"  "Coming right up!" the bartender nodded. Ace now looked around teh busy bar. "Ok here you are!" He looked at the two lemonades in front of him  "Wow that was fast!"  As he was putting teh money on the counter he spilled teh lemonade on the man next to him the same muscular man.  "Oh shit!"  The man turned around his shirt drenched in lemonade.

"Get him fella's!" He shouted as 4 other muscular guys got up. ace darted up not caring about anything but himself. "Shit Shit!" he shouted the whole way up to teh deck. He now on teh deck looked back and fourth till he saw a barrel of rope he jumped in it. they all arrived on deck now searching it. "Where is that pest!" One shouted. A tourist looked at him. "oh that guy with the skull and cross bone's tattoo?" They all looked at him. "Yeah..." "Oh shit!" Ace said under his breath. "He is in that barrel" Th tourist pointed to his barrel. They all got an evil smile. "He spilled on me i get to do it!" the original stated  he grabbed the barrel and chucked it into the sea.

"No!"  Was the shout of Ace in the barrel of rope. as he hit teh sea water started to leak in. "Shit!" Ace said as he quickly got an idea tho he started kicking the side's hoping the would break the whole thing making it like a flat raft. The barrel broke tho at first kick it was some weak wood. the barrel uncurled into a flat raft. Ace just laid there as the current toke him hoping he would wash upon shore or get rescued.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

_With Jessie..._
The female shipwright ponders Alph's question. "Hold on one second," she says. Jessie focuses her powers and tries to recall the clone, J4, who had been killed but since none of her clones have ever died before she has no idea if it will work or if J4 will even come back. 

"COPY COPY CLONE!" Jessie exclaims, her body shimmers and a clone melts out of her within a second. The clone looks around with a blank stare, "Am I alive?" she asks. Jessie's eyes well up with tears and she hugs the clone, "Oh J4 you're not really dead!" she exclaims happily. 

J4 smiles back, "Having your neck snapped, does suck though I can tell you that..." she mutters. Henry looks at J4, "How is Hannah?" he says quickly and he clenches his fists with anger at hearing that someone dared attack his daughter, clone or not and he prays that his wife is alright. J4 recounts her entire experience to the group up until the point that the weird guard snapped her neck. 

Henry nods, "I knew that Kazuma guy was more then he seemed," he says, "I've seen his type before in Water 7...," he grits his teeth and slams his meaty fist into the palm of his other hand, "I may be over the hill but I swear I'm gonna go over there and...." *BLAM!!!!*

Suddenly Jessie appears behind her father and hits him in the back of the neck and he goes limp. J4 grabs him before he falls to the ground. "OI! JESSIE WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOIN'!?!?" yells Her brother Alex. 

Jessie's happy go lucky personality has disappeared, "Take Pops back to the docks, J4 will go with you...." she says matter of factly. Alex is about to argue but then Jessie slams her right mallet down into the street and it creates a thunderous impact, leaving a crater. "JUST GO ALEX, PLEASE!!" she shouts, tears streaming down her face. 

"Fine!...but she's my Mom too Jessie!!" he shouts at her. Alex supports his father with J4's help and they walk back to the docks. 

Jessie wipes the tears from her eyes and turns towards Alph, "I can't bear to see my father or brother get hurt against these people....but you and your crew seem strong enough to fight. All I want is to save my mother and you want to save your Nakama, so please let's work together..."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 5, 2008)

Heather stared down at the water as their sloop cut through it effortlessly.  She frown slightly as she thought about what a waste the last port had been.  As the salt spray landed lightly on her face she pulled her flask taking a quick drink and replaced it as she grabbed her cigarettes.   Lighting one quickly before the winds extinguished the flame of her lighter she went back to contemplating the last few days.

Setting the implements down Nikki stretched and gathered some food as she took it out on deck for them to share a quick bite and for her to put their ship on the right course.  She spotted Heather still near the bow.  “I brought something for you to eat.”  Nikki said quietly worried that Heather was still irritated at her for earlier.

As Nikki spoke Heather flicked the ashes of her cigarette into the cool blue waters below her as she watched the sun sparkle on the water like untouchable diamonds that she so craved.  She sighed as she stood and turned toward the other girl.  She nodded as Nikki placed the food on top of a barrel and went back to put them on course.  “So where are we headed?  Which way is the current sending us?”  she asks tossing her smoke over the side and heading to the food with a grin.

After setting things right she points in the direction they were going.  “That seems like a good direction.  A wealthy town I believe.”  she says taking some of the food as they both lean on the railing.

“That sounds perfect to me!”  Heather states as she begins planning, not even knowing for a fact where they are going.  “You said the magic word!”  she chuckles.

“What?  Town?”  Nikki asks slightly confused.

Heather laughs louder as she shakes her head.  “After all this time you still don’t know me?”  she asks through her laughter.  “Wealth!  Nikki WEALTH!”  she says spinning around to look out to sea once more.  “Somewhere I will find enough to live as a very rich and powerful woman!  Men will want me!  Women will envy me!  But, the world will bow to me!”  

Heather continues to laugh causing Nikki to cringe.  “I don’t see what the big deal about men is anyway…”  she mumbles quietly tossing her half eaten biscuit into the sea.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 5, 2008)

-Jason & Eve vs. Mal-

Mal: "Impressive, isn't it?  With my Float Float Fruit, I am able to use my personally developed Seven Sword Style against my opponents.  They never stand a chance."
Jason slightly steps back and grips his katana tightly.
Jason: _"I've only got about a minute until this mask runs out.  I got to try and end this as quickly as possible."_ he thinks to himself.  "Quickly Eve!"
Eve: "Right!"
The two charge at Mal.
Mal: "JUST TRY AND HIT ME!"

Eve swings horizontally with her spear, only for it to be blocked by 2 swords and then slices her with one of the swords in his hand.
Mal: "ITS IMPOSSIBLE TO HIT ME!"
Jason then comes in and swings his katana.  3 of the floating swords go to block it, but Jason manages to push through.  the 2 other floating swords go in to block the attack, but Jason still manages to push forward.
Mal: "!?"
With the 2 last swords in his hand, Mal is able to barely block Jason's attack.
Mal: _"What strength!"_
Jason then kicks Mal in the gut, sending him flying back into the wall.
Jason: "Eve!  Are you OK!?"
She gets up and looks at the cut on her belly.
Eve: _"He cares~"_  She then makes eye contact with him.  "Yea, I'm fine."

The debris of the cave begin to rumble and Mal emerges again, the 5 swords spinning around him.   He has an almost feral look in his eyes, like a wild animal.  
Mal: "HOW!?  HOW WERE YOU ABLE TO DO THAT!?"
He charges at Jason, and swings all his swords at him.  Jason blocks it with his katana and the two men stare each other down.
Mal: "WHY WON'T YOU DIE!?"
Jason: "You should mind your surroundings."
Mal: "!?"
From behind, Eve bashes Mal in the face with the hilt of her spear, causing him to stumble back a bit.  Then, she follows through with a barrage of hits all over his body in such a quick succession, that he is unable to regain balance.  She finally raises her leg above her head, and stamps Mal to the ground.  Its silent for a moment, and Jason walks up to Mal and picks him up by the collar.

Jason: "Now tell me this!  Whats in here thats so important!?
His mask cracks, revealing his face.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 5, 2008)

With Alph, Jessie and Fluck

The android didn't intervene with what was going on and simply observed as Jessie told her brother to go back with their father while she would go on.
When she later said that she didn't want to see her family get hurt and wanted to work toghet with Him and possible even Fluck, He nodded as he agreed that was the wise thing to do.
"I agree, you seem quite capable and from what you're clone told about her experience with those people they seem quite strong."Though Alph was no weakling, the girl seemed to have even more physical strength then him, judging by the crater she created with a single strike from her mallet.

"Still we are greatly outnumbered right now, there are three of us while you said the woman had a total of four bodyguards so I would suggest we try to sneak in and release Shin first."Out of all of the options this one seemed to be the safest bet.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 5, 2008)

Ace was laying now on the logs tired, thirsty, hungry all these things he was right now. "I need to stay awake in case i see a ship.. But i also need food and something to drink i might have something in my sack.."  He toke teh large sack off his back and opened it.

 200 belli was on the top in a smaller sack he pushed it out of teh way and then kept looking he noticed a knife. useless he moved it and saw underneath it his tackle box for fishing. "Wait fishing i wont go hungry and the knife i can gut em but i cant cook them..." he sighed and went back to looking he moved the tackle box onto teh raft and saw underneath it an apple! "Yes!" Ace started eating like mad when he finished it he threw teh core into teh ocean and then he was two things left in the bottom. A single shot pistol and a box of bullets "Yes!" He grabbed the pistol and the box of bullets putting every thing else he toke out back in the sack.

Now he checked the pistol. It was loaded and Ace smiled then the box of bullets. One left his face went back to normal but then he started talking to himself. "Ok so first i well fire this gun and try and get people to come here then if i see a ship i well fire the last shot! Also i forgot i had these must have been something i had just in case. He now aimed teh pistol into teh sky and then he pulled the trigger. *BAM!!* echoed all around. Ace then just started sitting and waiting.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

Jessie looks down at the floor when he mentions her strength, "I'm not that strong really," she replies. She doesn't like talking about her abilities with others, because ever since she can remember, all the kids her age used to call her a freak so she pretty much only played with her brother and her clones. It was lonely sometimes but she never complained. 

"Still we are greatly outnumbered right now, there are three of us while you said the woman had a total of four bodyguards so I would suggest we try to sneak in and release Shin first," says Alph. 

Jessie nods, "Sounds like a plan to me..." but then she smirks at the android, "I'm surprised that you're worried about being outnumbered when you have someone like me around..."

*The Dark Justice...*
Garrick had decided to keep the ship close to Twin Capes off of a hunch. He stands in his quarters in front of a mirror. Instead of his customary black tank top and dress pants that he usually wore under his white Officers coat, he now wears a black pinstriped suit that covers his massive frame. A tailor smiles at him, "So what do you think sir, a proper suit befitting a senior officer...."

Garrick frowns, he's not a suit kind of guy, "I don't know, it doesn't feel intimidating enough..."

The tailor chuckles, "Well sir let me tell you something, I've done Admiral Kizaru's suits in the past and well...hehe...lets just say that man is more then intimidating in a suit. I also did Captain Hina's attire and my does she look scrumcious and dazzling in a business suit...."

Garrick rolls his eyes at the tailor and flexes his muscular arms in the suit, "We'll see..." he mutters as he looks in the mirror. Suddenly the ship alarm rings and Junior Lt. Clemens strides through the door, "Pirates sighted exiting the Twin Capes, sir. We've identified them as a 30 million rookie crew from the South Blue. Do you want us to pursue?" she asks. 

"Let's smash the sons a bitches, it'll give me a chance to try out my new suit in battle," Garrick responds. Clemens looks Garrick up and down, "Very sexy..." she mutters, "Is the Gorilla in the suit look making a comeback?" she asks him. 

"Oh shut the fuck up and relay my orders..." responds Garrick. Clemens laughs and turns around, "Oh yeah and Clemens my quarters at nine that's an order Lieutenant," he says. 

Clemens smirks as she walks out of his office, _I've got him right where I want him_...she thinks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 5, 2008)

James and Rex vs Mas:

Mas charges forward and clashes blades with James. They begin pushing back and forth.
Mas: Seems we're at a deadlock.
James: You wish...Gorilla Point!
He transforms and easily breaks through Mas' guard, but he ducks his attack, suddenly he stops.
Mas: !?

Rex is sitting on the floor, strumming his guitar with one hand and grasping a handful of strings with his other. 
Rex: Got ya.
James: I was about to finish him!
He looks at the trapped Mas.
James: This is no way to win a fight!
Rex: Ah no ah no, but we gota' take care of this fella and get back to helpin' the others. Didn't u hear those screams buhfore?

James sighs and walks over to the trapped Mas. He presses a blade near his neck.
James: First off, what is this treasure, tell us.
Mas chuckles, he lunges forward, sending his neck through the blade.
*James/Rex: !?!?!*
Rex is so suprised he breaks the strings in his guitar.

Even though his head had pierced through the blade, it was still attached somehow.
James: How did you-?
Mas: Ha! I ate the Hole-Hole Fruit, I can create holes wherever I want, so you can't cut me!
Suddenly Mas is no longer trapped.
James: How'd you do that!
He looks over at Rex, who released Mas so he could regrow strings for his guitar.
Rex: Sorry mate.

Mas: You can not beat me, no swordsmen can. That is why I will be the greatest swordsmen in the world!
James: Bullshit, like you could be greater then me!
Mas: I only have one concern...
He looks down the cave.
Mas: There is a legend...that a sword exists that can cut anything. 
Rex: Anythang?
Mas: Anything, maybe even me. It is rumored to be at the end of this tunnel, so I plan on testing it for myself. And if this is true I will either destroy it, or maybe I'll just use it for myself! Hahaha!

With the Nonki Crew:

Joseph leaps onto a building, where a man with a sword stands.
Joseph: Let me guess, you're name is Sword?
Man: No, my name is Frank, what kind of name is Sword?
Joseph: Uh, nevermind. Lets just do this.
He draws his katana from it's pocket.

Frank: Hah! Like that pathetic blade can beat me. This is one of the island's legendary swords!
Joseph: Oh! Really!!!
Frank: Ar-aren't you afraid, this thing is seriously powerful! 
Joseph: What's it do!!!
Frank: You'll see...
Frank charges, and Joseph stands ready.

They clash blades but Frank's grip loosens and he releases the blade and knees Joseph in a place no man wants to be kneed.
Frank: Hah! I actually don't have a legendary sword, idiot!
Joseph roles around in pain.

Eric vs Boh:

Eric: This'll be easy...Chain Double Bullet!
He fires out a chain out of each index figure. Boh blocks with his staff but they wrap around it.
Eric: Now it's useless. 
He pulls his hand back, tightening the chain, and then he pulls it hard enough to bring Boh forward and right for Eric.
Eric: Time to finish this.
Boh: Heh...

He clicks a button on his staff and it seperates into three parts held together by a chain. He spins it around and smacks Eric multiple times, forcing him to retract his chains.
Eric: Annoying pirates...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 5, 2008)

Alph was oblivious of the fact that didn't feel like talking about her powers, though a human might've picked up on that ,he didn't and was about to comment on it until she said.

Jessie nods, "Sounds like a plan to me..." but then she smirks at the android, "I'm surprised that you're worried about being outnumbered when you have someone like me around..."

That stunned him, and honestly he was surprised about this himself, was his hard drive not functioning properly?.....It had to because how could this have happened otherwise.
He glanced towards Fluck, maybe those crazy powers of his damaged Alph somehow afterall if he could make a mast break....

He tried not to focus too hard on this, though he wasn't human he it should still be possible to make mistakes like that, though this was still quite a blow for him and he was quite emberassed about it.

"Well I knew that."He lied, he felt a weird sensation that he could only describe as emberassment yet that wasn't supposed to be possible for an Android like him, but then again an error like that wasn't supposed to happen either.
"But I believed that because of the unknown abilities of our opponents we might need the help of a swordsman like Shin."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

Jessie looks curiously at Alph after his slightly embarrassed and defensive attitude towards her joke. She chuckles, "You're kinda funny, l like you," she says with slight amusement. 

The shipwright thinks about what the best way could be to free her mother and Shin, "Hmm...I'm not much of a strategist but how about we use a diversion to draw away the guards from where my mom and Shin are?" she asks. 

Fluck fidgets nervously hoping that chaos will not choose him as the proverbial sacrificial lamb.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 5, 2008)

-Bolt & Belle vs. Mav-

Bolt: "So..." he turns around and shows a grin. "Whats the plan?"
She smiles back.
Belle: "Alright, charge forward and attack him."
Bolt: "BUT I WAS GOING TO DO THAT ANYWAY!"
Belle: "Yea, but this time, not only do I approve, but I have a plan as well."
Bolt: "Whatever..."
He looks back forward at Mav.
Mav: "You ready for seconds?"
Bolt: "Yea.  I'm starving."

He charges forward at Mav.
CLANG
Mav club and Bolt's sai make contact, sending a slight shockwave around the area.
Mav: "Something is different about you now."
Bolt: "Its called a second wind."
Belle: "Angel's Blight"
Mav: "!?"
An arrow heads straight for him.  Bolt does a backflip and dodges it and there is a huge explosion and smoke goes everywhere.

Belle: "See what happens when we work together?"
Bolt: "That was your plan!?  YOU COULD'VE KILLED ME!"
Belle: "I knew you'd be able to dodge it."
He glares at her for a moment.
Bolt: "Yea, whatever..."
As the smoke cleared, a figure could be seen.
Mav: "You thought you could take me down so easily!?"
Bolt: "!?"
Belle: "!?"

There stood Mav in all his glory.
Mav: "I was able to block the attack with my club."
He held up his club, but it then became dust and drifted off.
Mav: "A necessary sacrifice."
Bolt: "Got anymore of those Belle?"
Belle: "Do you have any idea how difficult they are to make!?"
Bolt: "A simple "No" would've been sufficient."
Mav: "I've had enough of you two bickering!  You're like an old married couple!"
They were caught slightly off guard by that comment and were slightly blushing.
Bolt: "OI!"
Belle: "Uhhh..."
Mav: "RHINO POINT!"
He transformed into a rhinoceros and charged for Bolt.
Bolt: "Not again!"
He ran straight at Mav.  Just as he was about to hit him, time stood still for a moment.  
Belle: "Angel's Glare"
She released an arrow, and just as it was about to hit Mav in the face, it created a large flash that lit up the cave.  As a reflex, Mav bucked back and was standing on his hind legs.
Belle: "NOW CHRIS!"
Bolt: "Take this!  PIERCING PETAL!"
With a mighty thrust forward of his sai, we was able to pierce Mav right under his shoulder.  The powerful beast let out a loud roar in pain and fell to the ground, wheezing heavily.  Bolt fell back and sat down and began to pant.  Belle walks over and pats him on his shoulder.

She smiles at him.
Belle: "We make a great team."
Bolt: "I know."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 5, 2008)

"But I was not joking....."He replied confused by the fact she found him funny, he still felt a little awkward about what happened before and now she seemed to to think he was amusing.
This wasn't going good at all, could it be she thought his processing was inadequate to the point it was funny.
He was ashamed  that he failed his creater like this, with that amazing and futuristic piece of technology that was his powercore he should have an equally amazing android body but it seems that the damages over the years has resulted in this failure of a body he has currently.

"Yes, yet I can not come up with a failsafe plan to distract the bodyguards while releasing the prisoners."Well actually he did have a few, but he didn't want to put Jessie in a dangerous situation like that, clone or not.

It didn't take him long to consider someone else though, his camera's placed themselves on Fluck as an evil smile appeared on his face, if you could call it a smile.
"I think I have the perfect candidate."Afterall, if Fluck was good at anything then it would be drawing attention to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

_With Annie..._
Annie looks up at Jun's display as she blasts the giant bird to the ground, "Good job warrior princess..." she mutters and hopes that Rek hasn't found out yet about her heist from his ship.

The girl kneels over Ana's body curiously, examining her cybernetic implants. "Hmm...this is some extreme stuff...I think that I'll take this chicks body with me." Suddenly a live body flies towards her, she ducks at the last second then raises her head. 

The gunslinger thinks that perhaps its OC or Jun but then she hears a familiar shout, "HEY ANNIE!" yells Led as he pummels some more people randomly for no reason apparently. 

He runs towards Annie and smirks, "Not bad huh?" he asks her, clearly proud of his display. Annie furrows her brow and glares at her deranged crewmate....*WHAM!! SLAP!! POW!!*

A minute later, Annie drags a bruised Led and the headless body of the cyborg towards the ship. "HEY ANNIE!!!" yells another voice. 

Annie sighs in annoyance, "I need to get my number restricted..." she mutters. Marcks runs down the street towards her then stops to catch his breath. He tells her about Jessie and how one of her clones saw Shin and some female together. 

For some reason Annie feels slightly angry when she hears Marcks say that he saw Shin with another woman and apparently a hot one, but she quickly dismisses this feeling. "Okay great fella, Shin is out getting his freak on and that Jessie girl is going to see her mom...now why are you so excited?"

Marcks shrugs, "Well it just seemed to me like something was odd about the whole thing, ya know..." Annie nods, "I agree, it's odd that any woman would be interested in Shin but what do you want me to do about it?"

"Oh forget it Annie...I knew that you wouldn't want to help anyway," replies Marcks. Suddenly, Led springs to his feet, "I'll help you Marcks!!!" he says heroically. Marcks puts on a strained smile, "Thanks Led....hehe..." usually hanging around with Led for very long leads to lots of random explosions and bodies flying everywhere. 

Annie sighs again, "Tell ya what Marcks, I'll head back to the Shipyards and see if loverboy is back, then get the status of whats going on." The gunslinger strides towards the Shipyards dragging Ana's body, feeling incredibly annoyed and angry for some reason.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 5, 2008)

"Yeah, yeah, I get it..." Fluck said grouchily. He knew that this was probably one of the opportunities to create chaos without anyone in the way, and therefore wouldn't be something he didn't want to do. However, at the same time, he felt a little irritated that he was automatically chosen as the bait.

_"Come on, sure, I broke the mast and stuff but that's the only bad thing I did! I helped you guys out every other time, and this is what I get?! How did you ever get seven people on the crew anyway..."_ Fluck thought mutinously, wagging a finger at thin air.

Jessie stared quizzically at the white haired youth's strange actions, but Alph held an arm out to prevent her from moving nearer.

"It's dangerous, so like he said, don't get close to him."

Since Alph was a little lacking in human functions, he of course meant every word of this, and thus did not realize that to Jessie it sounded instead like Fluck was some kind of deranged madman.

Fluck finished his mental tirade and promptly turned behind to Jessie. "I'll do it, but I don't know the way, ok? Direct me every so often." The clone user nodded and began instructing him as they ran. It didn't take long for them to reach the practice, this time at the front door instead of the back one.

"Ok, here's what I think. Since I'm the distraction, I'll go by the front door and make alot of ruckus, while you two sneak in by the back. It shouldn't be too difficult." Fluck said. Not bothering to wait for the other two, he touched the door with the palm of his hand.

"Chaotic Probability."

The chaos user then rapped smartly on the door. The hinges creaked and broke entirely, causing the door to fall flat on the floor. Not bothering to wait for a welcome of any sort, he stepped past the doorway.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 5, 2008)

Ace still layed upon the broken barrel. "I don't think an anyone is coming this is the end i guess.."  He just layed there now starting to close his eyes when he heard water splashing. He shot up and turned around he saw a small fishing boat it had one mast and a small cabin the back for storing fish. He quickly got out his pistol and shot up. *BAM.* the fishing boat started in his  way now they got closer and closer until he saw them in view the two fishers looking at him. "Hey!!" he shouted as teh pulled up against him and let him on board. 

Now he saw teh full ship one small mast a small cabin in teh back just for storage and that was it it was a one day fishing boat. "Thank you so much!" "yeah we heard a gun shot over here and went to see what it was." One said and smiled. "wait how did you have a gun tho...." the other said looking at the other "Pirate!" They both stated as the got out oars to fight. "no i mean no harm I-" He got cut off as one slammed a oar into his stomach He fell over and reached into his sack for his knife. "Thats it!"

 He got up and grabbed one of teh oars one the side of the boat. Then Ace smacked one in teh head before they got a try to hit him again. He watched teh fisher fall to teh ground. The other looked at him and then tried to hit him. Ace just blocked with his own oar and then finally smacked him in teh stomach. The fisher fell to teh ground with teh wind knocked out of him. Ace the looked at the one on the ground with the wind knocked out of him. "You smacked me first you go out first!"  Ace picked him up and chucked him over the edge of teh boat then he grabbed the other and did the same thing.

"My boat now!" He then released teh sail as the wind started taking him with teh current. "Now to where ever the wind takes me!" he smiled and went into teh cabin and then got a glass of water. He just downed it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

_Roseo Shipyards..._
Annie reaches the Roseo Shipyards and sees no one around except for old Pete. The lone shipwright stands at the top of the mast of _The Infinite Injustice_, working on the news snipers room that Annie wanted. 

She looks around at the quiet shipyard and then at Pete, "Hey fella what gives!? Where is everybody?" she asks. 

Pete climbs down to the deck and looks at Annie, "Don't know Missie. I got back from ma lunch break but everyone was gone..."

Ironically if Pete had bothered to check the fridge door in the employee lounge he would see a note from Henry detailing the current predicament. Curiously, Pete decided to head out for lunch instead of brown bag it for the day, even though almost every day he brings his own lunch, it must be a case of bad luck. 

Annie shakes her head and shrugs, "That's weird....anyway I gotta put this chick on ice..." she says casually. The gunslinger walks up the ramp to the deck and drags Ana's body down below. 

Pete looks at the Cyborgs remains in shock, "Crazy kids....this whole generation is whacked outta their gourds," he says quietly to himself. The old shipwright shrugs it off and returns to his work.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 5, 2008)

While Jessie and Alph followed the path that Jessie's clone had taken earlier, though this time they should be atleast a little safer then her clone was before since they had the calamity known as Fluck providing a distraction for them.

The agent of chaos was making his way trough the practice but his presence already mad two fighters rush towards him while there was a good possibility the other two were heading towards him as well.
Kazuma and Frank where the first to arrive followed by M.J. who was loudly cursing this second incident of the day and the fact her practice was being ruined, afterall this was the practice she started together with her late husband.
Obviously it meant a lot to her.

"Oh no...."She gasped when she realised who it was that strormed into her practice and feared of what kind of destruction this man would bring, it had to something bad his powers did since it was rare for marines to prefer a pirate death, afterall they preferred executing pirates publicly.
"Get him the hell out of here!"She shouted before quickly stepping back to not get caught in by whatever that guy did.

The two bodyguards rushed towards him but Fluck simply stood completely still and raised his hands as he called out.
"Entrophysphere!"The two bodyguards believed they would be able to take him out before Fluck's counterattack but when that chaotic energy affected them Frank mechanical parts started to malfunction until a powerfull spark generated uninetionally by the cyborg surged both trough his body and shot over to  Kazuma who was blasted backwards.

The Divine Dawn belonging to Shin fell out from between Kazuma's belt and skidded further down the hall where the prisoners were.
Though the two were stunned for a second, they quickly regained their composure.
But now there was a different problem, the bad luck unleashed trough that attack caused a flame to start by that electricity spark of before and had if the flames kept going like this the entire building work burn down within ten minutes.

Though that was not all that was destroyed, a large part of the ceiling came down on top of Fluck who barely managed to roll out of the way.
"Frank, get the boss out of here."Kazuma decided to take on Fluck afterall, it seemed that Fluck had some sort of control over cyborgs.
Frank who was still smoking a little followed the order and took M.J. outside.

Kazuma unsheathed his nodachi and took on an attacking stance while Fluck got up from the ground and dusted himself off.
_Well if this isn't distracting enough for those guys_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

Jessie stands next to the wall where her mother is, waiting patiently for that insane guy FLuck to do something, anything to divert the attention of the bodyguards. 

Her hand trembles slightly and she just feels like making her move but then Alph grabs her hand, he doesn't seem the least bit nervous not even a bit, "You're core body temperature is elevated and your heart rate has risen. Trust in Fluck's ability to cause chaos, just be patient."

And as if on cue they hear a loud rumbling sound as if something collapsed in the building and they smell smoke. Jessie looks at Alph, "Good luck...now stand back please..." she says. 

Jessie winds back her right mallet and strikes the back wall....

*KRAKATOOOM!!!!*

The wall crumbles and Jessie charges through towards her mother while Alph does his thing and makes a bee line for Shin. Jessie leaps into her mothers room, *"COPY COPY CLONE!"* she exclaims and a clone melts out of Jessie. 

"GET HER OUT OF HERE NOW!" she shouts. The clone doesn't even say a word, she quickly and gently grabs hold of Hannah. 

Suddenly a tremendous force smashes through the room door opposite them. The man who snapped the neck of J4 stands at the opening with his fists clenched. "GO!!!" bellows Jessie at the clone. The man  charges at the clone with surprising speed for one so large and tall but Jessie intercepts the man midway and smashes at his face with her left mallet. The man grabs her mallet strike with two meaty hands, the force sliding his feet backwards against the wall. 

He grins at Jessie, "I thought that I killed you?" he says curiously, "Are you immortal or something? Hmmm....don't answer that question, I want to test that theory out for myself," and he pushes forward violently, blasting Jessie through the smashed open wall towards the opposite building.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 5, 2008)

As all hell broke loose in the practice, Alph looked around for Shin and eventually found him passed out and strapped to an operating table, with his switchknife the android quickly cut the samurai loose and slapped him several times.

"Five more minut..."He never managed to finish this as Alph gave one last hard one, this was enough to atleast get Shin up again.
"What the hell are you doing Alph?"Shin said as he struggled to get up but nonetheless tried to use one hand to grab his blade....Sadly it was gone.

"Shin we have to hurry, I hear that both Fluck and Jessie ran into opponents already."Alph said as he already started by heading towards Jessie, he believed Fluck would be able to take care of himself.

"I've gotta find my katana first."Shin said as he kicked the door in(He was still groggy so he had kick several times for it to succed.) and made his way trough the hallway.

But it was then that a new function he installed into himself activated, it seems a Den-Den mushi was being used nearby and Alph automatically listened in as he wiretap device activated.

"It's me"He heard a female voice say."You need to send some support, my practice is being destroyed by those crazy pirates that ran the Bliss island slave trading business."This wasn't true but the woman couldn't know this.

"............"It was silent for a while on the other side of the line but then an annoyed sigh was heard before a man's voice was heard.
"I'll sent some people over, they'll take care of the problem but you might want to reconsider my offer."Now the female sighed."I'm not going to sleep with you.....Just hurry the hell up!"

Though besides this conversation he could hear the voice of a man in the background saying that the doctor should wait in the secret tunnel while he would go back and help Kazuma kill that Fluck.
"Fluck is already fighting an opponent, I'll try to intercept that other guy."

Shin had no idea what he was talking about, since Alph didn't realise the wiretap could only be heard by himself but Shin simply continued on his way, eventually speeding up as he was starting to feel better.
Eventually the swordsman would find his Divine Dawn lying on the floor.
"I don't know how you ended up here."He said to his blade."But damn I'm lucky."


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 5, 2008)

"Yeah, now then...let's see what I can do?" Fluck thought to himself. This would his first time taking part in a strict one-on-one battle with the enemy intending to kill. First things first though, better to get rid of Entrospyhere. It was better used against large groups of people. He snapped his fingers as quietly as he could with minimal movement, and felt the chaotic energy subside. He swallowed as he reached inside his cloak and drew his bog standard six-shot revolver.

"Ok...So I'm not very good at using this thing. Hopefully that won't matter!" he thought in a mock-cheerful voice. He raised the firearm and fired instantly; aim didn't matter at all with him. Either it was on target or it wasn't. The chaos user peered interestedly as his opposite number, the sword user, ducked, causing the bullet to whizz over his head. So it _had_ been on target. Next one, then?

Kazuma cursed as the other guy, who looked rather strange, (who the fuck has white hair and wears white clothes?) attempted to pump him full of lead. The guy wasn't even aiming, as far as he could tell...Could he be a skilled gunsman of a sort? That didn't really make sense, though. A skilled gunman who could control cyborgs...he wasn't really seeing the link here.

_Click._ Kazuma grinned. All right, the guy was out of bullets, time to slaughter the irritating bugger. He dashed forward and directed a simple horizontal slash at his opponent. Just something light to test him out...

"?!" Kazuma widened his eyes in surprise as Fluck swayed slightly and totally avoided the attack. Deciding to turn it up a gear, he aimed a flurry of swings, stabs, and slashes at the chaos user, but they all seemed to just miss him. Kazuma gritted his teeth in frustration; what the hell was going on? From his movements, he could tell that his opponent was moving haphazardly and he seemed to lack any kind of combat training. But if that was the case, then how the hell was he missing everything?

Fluck grinned at the annoyed look on _his_ opponent's face. His luck had held out for now, but he didn't want to prolong this situation. Chaos wasn't the best thing to rely on, after all. Ducking underneath a swing (for he had caused the probability of such an attack to increase), he stepped next to his opponent, turned, and jumped backwards. 

As Kazuma tried to turn around as well to follow him, he tripped and fell flat on his face.

_"What the fuck?"_

"Why don't you just give up? I saw my wanted poster recently, says 'dangerous, kill on sight.' Wouldn't want to mess with me, would you?" Fluck beamed and continued his expression of false confidence as he indulged in his mind games.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2008)

_Jessie vs Mathias..._
Mathias, one of M.J.'s bodyguards charges across the alleyway towards the smashed wall of the building where he hurled Jessie, suddenly the girl leaps out of the rubble and swings her right mallet around in the air and hits a rock, blasting it at Mathias' head like a baseball.

*SMASH!!* Mathias swings his fist at the rock and pulverizes into dust. He charges even faster like an enraged elephant and Jessie responds in kind, charging at the man. As both opponents meet, Jessie swings her right mallet with all her might and Mathias punches forward at the same time. Both attacks collide creating a minor shockwave. Jessie's hand trembles from the recoil as does Mathias hand. 

Mahtias shakes his right hand and laughs excitedly, "WHOOO!!! Damn girl you've got some power, GYEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHE!!" 

The bodyguard punches again and Jessie matches him with another mallet strike. They both trade vicious blows back and forth, with such force that you can hear the strikes from a block away. Jessie wields each 100 pound mallet one handed as if they are twigs and unleashes a violent barrage of strikes at Mathias, *"HAMMERSTRIKE BARRAGE!"* she exclaims. The rapidfire barrage overwhelms Mathias' defenses and she blasts the man in the midsection, sending him flying backwards. 

Jessie leaps forward spinning high in the air and appears over Mathias body, swinging downward with all her strength. *BLAAAM!!!!!* but her mallet hits nothing but the concrete floor, creating a huge crater. Mathias reappears behind Jessie in a burst of speed and tackles her from behind. He charges forward laughing wildly, "GYEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHE!!" as they rush towards a brick wall like a freight train.  

Jessie tries to break out of his grip but can't, she narrows her eyes, *"COPY COPY CLONE!!!"* A clone melts out of her and appears beside Mathias. The clone grins and blasts the bodyguard in the side of the head with a devastating punch. Mathias slides across the floor, rolling end over end but he flips to his feet. Blood trickles down his mouth and he rubs his jaw...

""GYEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHE!! Now this is what I'm talking about!!!" he shouts joyously, "I haven't had a fight like this in years!!" 

The clone helps Jessie to her feet, "Thanks J2," says Jessie gratefully. J2 nods with pride. "TEAM JESSIE CANNOT BE DEFEATED!" exclaims J2. 

Mathias grins, "Time to let the DF powers go, whoo yeah!!! Now let me show you my ability!" he says, suddenly he starts to transform.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 6, 2008)

Dante approached the ground and he straightened up ready for impact, hopefully a lack of one. He was standing straight and looked at where he was going to land. There was nothing but ocean and a small boat, he didn't have much choice but to try and land on it; after all he didn't want to get his nice coat all wet.

He was straight as an arrow and had his red sword extended in the air as he made a perfect landing on the boat. The impact dials did their job perfectly, absorbing the impact from both sides. Dante was relieved his legs weren't broken, or worse.

He face two great looking girls, smiled his dazzling smile and said with his usual confidence

*"Dante! Has Arrived!"*


----------



## koguryo (Nov 6, 2008)

-Sooyoung vs. Knuckles

Sooyoung held her sword in her right hand because it was hard to grip in her left with her broken finger.  

Her sword started to glow red, "Flare Slash!"

Sooyoung's sword started to glow red and she charged into Knuckles.  He took the hit and was surprised his wound closed up, "What the hell is this?!?!  You'll pay for that bitch!"

"You did not just call me a bitch!!!!"

Sooyoung and Knuckles kept charging into each other and parrying attacks.  Both of them jumped backwards and stared each other down, "Screw this!"

Knuckles began to dash towards Sooyoung with his body close angled close to the ground.  As soon as he got closer to Sooyoung he unleashed a powerful kick into her abdomen.  Sooyoung flew backwards and landed on her back.  As soon as she hit the ground Knuckles was in the air above her with his hands facing towards Sooyoung and the rest of his body was straight.  Knuckles got closer to the ground and Sooyoung rolled out of the way, the impact left a very very small crater in the ground.  

Sooyoung jumped up onto her feet, "Not bad.  Flare Drive!"

A wave of fire appeared behind Sooyoung and Knuckles was starting to freak out, "Wha----what the hell?!?!"

Sooyoung sprinted in towards Knuckles and just as she was about to pierce his chest, he sidestepped the attack.

"Ha.  You almost got me.  I'll show you a lil' something then."

Knuckles jumped high into the air, Sooyoung tried to search for him but the Sun was blocking her view.  Both of the knuckle-dusters came flying towards Sooyoung, she parried the knuckle-dustesr away but Knuckles was right behind them.  During her parry Knuckles drove his bare fists into both Sooyoung's stomach and her face.  Her sword was sent flying into the air and she laid on the ground unconscious.  Knuckles picked up the sword and started laughing maniacally.

-With Paegun

Paegun reached the town and saw Pirates attacking people, "If you give up now, I'll see to it you aren't treated too badly in prison.  If not, I'll show you no mercy for attacking civilians!"

A group of 10 Pirates laughed, "What are you gonna do?  There's more of us than you."

Paegun drew his blade, "You're just fodder.  Time to see what this thing can do."

Paegun and the 10 Pirates sprinted towards each other, during the sprint Paegun split his swords into two and started to parry all of their attacks.(Escrima stick training, if you remember he's trained with a lot of weapons.)

Paegun knocked a Pirate back with a kick, and another Pirate back with an elbow.  The Pirates laughed at Paegun's attempt, "Is that all Marine?  We've met stronger guys than you.  What's your rank anyway?"

"I was just promoted to Ensign about a week ago.  Now I'll show you a little something."

Paegun's put his two swords back into one, starting spinning in a circle, and the sword extended.  The extended sword struck all of the Pirates and they fell to the ground bleeding from the chest.  A man appeared behind Paegun that looked like an iguana, "So you take out some fodder?  Wanna try me?  I'm one of the Top 4 in the crew."

Paegun looked at the Iguana man,  "Oi, how did you get down the mountain so fast?  I wanted to ask you more about my father.  Hey how did your eyes get so small?"

The Iguana man stared blankly at Paegun, "You're an idiot."

Paegun nodded, "Only Sooyoung can call me an idiot.  I see you aren't the same guy I met earlier cuz you're bigger."

The Iguana man sweatdropped, "You think?  I heard you're the rank of Ensign.  You'll probably be a good challenge for me.  What's your name?"

Paegun split the sword back into two, "Name's Paegun Collaart.  You?"

The Iguana Man smiled, "Name's Iggy, ironically.  Just so you know I ate a Devil Fruit, it let's me change into this Iguana."

Iggy had spikes all over the back of his body, "I like your name.  Too bad you had to become a Pirate, we probably coulda become good friends."

Iggy smiled, "Maybe we could have.  We'll never know though.  Let's do this!"

Paegun with a sword in each hand began to charge at Iggy who had his claws bearing.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2008)

Hearing a tussle nearby, Matyr Zelios runs back to the Windy Dirge, afraid the conflict may have spread there. The World Noble was worried for the well-being of a certain red-eyed sniper who had been in a state of mental instability for a few days now. "Cass..." He utters her name. "I hope you're fine."

On the rooftop, Doremi laughed hysterically as Annie dragged the cyborg back to the Windy Dirge. "NIHIHIHIHIHI! I simply cannot wait to see the expression on the Doctor's face when he finds out his precious cyborg lackeys had been beaten in close-combat by a sniper! " She stands up and takes out her dendenmushi. "Perhaps I shall call him right now." Rek threw a peculiar look at his blue-haired cousin. 

"I take it this doctor you speak of is one of your new vassals?" Rek asks, sipping some tea. Fasola rises from his seat and glares at his sister accusingly. "Sister! Don't you dare..." Fasola recieves a mocking laugh from his sibling. "NIHIHIHIHIHI! Brother, there's no need to worry about that. Besides, shouldn't you be interested in my vassals as well?" Fasola pauses to think. If he could, he would be stroking his goatee right now, deep in thought. "Anyways, yes, they are my vassals, but the problem is they think I'm an employee." Rek grins as he sips some more tea. 

"You always did have the attitude of a follower, even though you have a regal aura like myself." Doremi concealed her dendenmushi in her pocket, and began to observe Annie returning to the ship. "At least I have vassals. My brother does as well, cousin, he's in fact gotten himself involved with a couple of anarchists."She says snidely. Fasola glares at her sister, but is once again ingnored by her and Rek. "Damnit all, I'll just go make fun of poor people then..." 1 of the guards picks Fasola up and they they disappear with great speed. "My Vassals?" Rek walks to the edge of the rooftop. "I already have gathered quite a strong group, cousin." At that moment Jun jumps towards Rek and lands next to him. "Pardon me, but I am not in no way your vassal, Rek." Jun says stoically. "But you do need me to return home, don't you?" Rek retorts casually. 

Doremi smirks as she turns her attention to Jun. "I cannot deny that Jun here is quite a fighter, as is the Insect Emperor, but at least I maintain some form of control over my vassals." Rek sighs and empties his cup of tea. "All I need is leverage and I will have full control of my vassals again." 

*BERUBERU! BERUBERU!* 

Doremi takes out her dendenmushi, thinking the call was for her. When her dendenmushi was silent, Rek deduced that it was his dendenmushi that was ringing. The chest of one of Doremi's guards opened, revealing a cupboard and a canister of tea. "I was wondering how this chap was able to fire tea from his fingers." Rek places his tea cup within the cupboard, and takes out his dendenmushi from his pocket. "Yes? Ruru! What? Annie stole some money from me? No, it's fine. In fact, this may be an advantage for me. Ready the mail pelicans, be sure that everyone I designated recieves the letter." Rek ends the call with Ruru and returns his dendenmushi to his pocket. "It seems like I acquired my leverage quite quickly."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 6, 2008)

James and Rex vs Mas-

James: Hah! I'll be able to cut you right now, just you wait!
He rushes forward and pierces his shoulder, but no damage is done because a hole has formed.
James: Damn it...
He continues to attack, his stomach, his legs, even his face, but nothing is getting accomplished.

Mas: I've had enough of you're games.
He swords his rapier and then slashes James across the stomach.
James: Ghah!
Rex: Oi! You alright!
He rushes over to James.

Rex: We gota' work together ere mate.
James: Grrr....It's not like I need your help or anything, but I guess you should get some of the glory...Fine you can help.
Rex smirks.
Rex: Alright, lets get this done.

He lifts his guitar and charges at Mas. He swings, Mas ducks but Rex manages to hit his arm.
Mas: Ah! Little brat!
Rex looks at the man curiously.
Rex: Alright, looks like ah can hurt em' but he's a bit too fast for me. How about you-

James is already charging at Mas with both his blades out. 
James: Monkey's Claws!
He juts both of his blades forward and Mas allows them both to stab him right in the chest.
Mas: Don't you see, your pathetic blades cannot hurt-
He stops, and begins to gasp for air.

James: ?
Rex: Now's me chance!
He comes in, and KERBONG! Mas is sent flying into the wall.
Rex: Yer a genius boy! Ya stabbed em' in his lungs so when he tried ta breath in, there was a hole in em'!

James puts his hand behind his head.
James: Uh, yea, that'll teach him to never mock the Great Red Monkey again!
Mas attempts to crawl to his feet but fails.
Mas: No...my...sword...!
James: Idiot, even if you got that sword, I'd be useless for you. A blade's performance reflects off of it's weilder.

Rex looks confused to hear such complex words from James.
James: What, The Great Red Monkey know's plenty! Especially about swordsmenship!
Mas colapses.
James: Alright, lets go.

Eric vs Boh:

Boh is swinging like a mad man attempting to hit Eric who is narrowly dodging each attack. Finally Eric delivers a kick to Boh's stomach and he gets pushed back.
Boh: Hah, you'll never be able to defeat us! I bet you're friends are already finished too. I knew that the Marines were weak!
Eric: What was that...
He puts his finger in a gun position and a sharp point comes out of it, but it is barely noticable.

Joseph vs Frank:

Frank is pummuling Joseph while he is on the floor in pain.
Joseph: Get offa me!
He kicks the man and he tumbles backwards.
Joseph: I've had enough of this.
He holds his finger in a gun position like Eric.

Eric: Spiked Chain
*Eric/Joseph: Bullet*Joseph: Expell.

A chain with a spike on the end shoots out of Eric's hand and pierces through Boh's chest. At the same time a bullet shoots out of Joseph's hand and pierces through Frank's chest. Both men fall down and chain retrieves his chain back to his hand.

With Tatsu: 

The old man rushes out, "It's done!" Tatsu stands there confused as he rushes around him making a cloud of dust. When the dust clears he is wearing a skin tight red long sleeved shirt with a swirling black flame design on it. As well as gloves and boots with the same characteristics.

"What is this?"  The man laughs, "It's my special one of a kind Dragon Armor! It not look like armor but it is quite durable! Also...well why don't you do that little trick you did before."

Tatsu transforms into Hybrid Point and the clothes seem to somehow fuse in with his scales, adding extra protection. "Incredible...How-how much is this?" The man chuckles, "Nothing at all son, you inspired me to make this and it is just for you!" Tatsu bows, "Thank you so much, I can finally wear a shirt without ripping it in two minutes." 

"No problem at all, you be careful now sonny!"

Tatsu waves and walks out, heading back to the Infinute Injustice.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2008)

Heather watched the waves then moved her eyes to the horizon with a smile.  ?Things will work out eventually.  Mark my words Nikki.  I promise this.?  she adds arrogantly.

?Yes Heather??  Nikki says quietly with a sigh as she turns around looking at their small ship.  _?I just wish they would work out for me??_ she thinks to herself turning her face to the sky.  She frowns as she sees a black dot becoming bigger by the second.  ?Um?Heather?  What is that??  she says pointing.

?What??  Heather asks turning around and following her finger to the dot that is becoming progressively bigger.  

As the man lands and exclaims himself his sword held high, both girls reach for their weapons.  The sun glints brightly off the daggers and makes Nikki?s hammer look as if it is glowing with a life of it?s own.  

?I think the gods agree with me Nikki!?  Heather says eyeing the man in front of her.  ?They have already sent me a gift!?  she says with a grin.

?What the hell??  Nikki says quietly confused that a man would just drop out of the sky like that.

Heather eyes him appreciatively.  ?I think they make think I am pretty special.  Sending such a fine specimen.?

?Heather!?  Nikki says wondering how her mind could be on things like that rather then on why he just showed up.

Laughing deeply Heather looks at him as she grips her dagger.  ?Why are you on my ship?  And exactly who are you??  she says to him.  "And, don?t worry I got the Dante part.?  she adds as they wait for an explanation on why or how he ended up on their ship in the middle of the sea


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2008)

_Jessie vs Mathias..._
As Mathias transforms, Jessie furrows her brow. She tightens her grips around her two giant shipwright mallets and swings them back and forth, "I can take whatever you've got and then some," she mutters defiantly. J2 nudges Jessie in the shoulder, "You mean we...hehe." 

Mathias stands at the opposite end of the warehouse and his body begins to grow in size, his height increases and a grey leathery armor with sharp points grows around his normal skin. His face elongates into a leathery snout and his ears lengthen to twice their size. Finally a long armor plated tail sprouts out of his backbone and razor sharp claws extend out of his fingers. 

The bodyguard sneers at Jessie, revealing a long slithery tongue and he waves his clawed hands at her, "I'm an Armadillo man, little lady....and now you can't hurt me no matter how many clones you make, GYEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHE!!"

Jessie, considers this new form of Mathias, she knows nothing about Armadillo's except that she has a stuffed Armadillo doll named Jose at home. The female shipwright spins her mallets around in the air, "Oh yeah then let's test out that theory!" she blasts off the ground towards Mathias with her mallets extended, at the same time J2 sprints around to the side. Mathias grins and just stands casually as both Jessie and J2 attack. Jessie swings her right Mallet at his midsection and J2 punches him from the back but at the last second Mathias rolls into a tightly wound ball, both attacks hit him dead on. *CLANG!!!!*

Jessie's right arm vibrates as if she's just struck metal and J2 yells painfully, clutching her right fist, which bleeds slightly. Jessie grimaces in pain as she receives J2 damage. Suddenly Mathias springs out of his ball formation, striking J2 with his armored tail and blasting Jessie with a forward palm thrust, digging his claws into her midsection The shipwright slides backwards on her feet but skids to a halt, clutching her bleeding midsection but J2 fares far worse and is slammed through a brick wall.

"GYEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHE!! My armor is as hard as iron and it has tiny spikes! You can't penetrate my perfect defense!" Mathias exclaims, "WHOO!! now for trick number two!" he winds himself up into a ball again but then he starts spinning around in blur of movement, *"ARMADILLO BOWLING!!"* he exclaims and he rolls towards Jessie like some deranged superfast bowling ball. 

"BRING IT!" bellows Jessie, not intimidated in the least and she charges at Mathias head on. As they meet in the center Jessie winds back both her mallets and strikes with her full force. Her mallets collide with the Armadillo man creating a grinding shockwave that launches Jessie backwards right through the opposite wall of the building. 

Mathias stops rolling and springs out of his ball form, pumping his fist into the air, "WHOOOO!! Didn't get the strike but I'll go for the spare, GYEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHE!!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2008)

Rek and Doremi yawned collectively. OC and Annie had long since left, and the only even remotely interesting was the widespread looting of the ruined casino. "Well, cousin, it has been a delight to see you again, but nothing entertaining is happening here. Perhaps I shall go to the company headquarters." Rek's cousin grabs the shoulders of her guards and disappears much like her brother. "Well, we had best be off now, Jun." Jun and Rek head towards a metal ladder that led to a narrow alleyway. A small mob armed with clubs was waiting for them there. "Lookey here, rich folks!" A fat goon said. "We may not have jobs anymore, but we can at least make money stealing from you people!" The mob surrounded Rek and Jun, aimed at stealing as much money as possible from them. "The usual contest, my dear Jun?" Rek looks at Jun with a sly expression on his face. The warrior takes out her spear, but refuses to pull it to full size. The handle lengthened merely to the point where her spear resembled a sword. "However defeats the most ruffians wins?Very well, I would very much enjoy having your spring bath time for the week." Rek did not bring his cane sword today, so he settled for using his pistols. "And I would love to see you in your bunny suit, my dear Jun." They both charged at the mob, eager to trounce the other. 

On a beach near the shipyards, Doremi and her guards stood on the shore, staring at the sea. "Did you bring the horn?" She strokes her blue ponytail, looking at the sea expectantly. The completely armored guard takes out a green spiked horn with the words 'Seaking' etched to it. The guard blows the horn, summoning a seaking from the ocean. The monster had large, terrifying teeth, larger than most boulders. Though the guards were Cyborgs and were able to use Soru, they were no match against a seaking. They try to run, fearful of the seaking, but the monster opens its mouth and swallows both of Doremi's guards. The Noble barely dodges the sea king, but is satisfied with its power. 

"Now for a little boost." She clenches her right arm, and jumps at a great height. "Muscle boost; Kangaroo Legs!" Doremi lands on top of the sea king and takes out a syringe from her pocket. The sea king tries to shake her off, but is disadvantaged greatly by the fact that it had left itself on the beach by consuming Doremi's guards. "Genome Monstros." The syringe is lunged onto the beast's head, Doremi's fingers glowing red. The seaking, monstrous enough at it was, began to grow several horns on its forehead. Its tail fin sharpened like a sickle, and its other fins started to grow claws. 8 eyes began to grow from its sides, with its two original eyes growing twice its size. Finally, 2 pairs of giant fins grew out of its back. The seaking flaps these new wings, rising from the beach into the sky. "Let's see if your vassals can beat this." Another armored guard appears on the head of the seaking. "Good to see you arrived. Take me to brother." The guard bows, and carries Doremi to her sibling.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2008)

_Syren Island..._
Marine Lieutenant Niles Hawthorne lounges casually against the front counter of a bar. He yawns as he hears the explosions outside and the looting going in the Casino a block away. He wears a dark green pinstripe suit under his white officers coat and a huge jade colored bisento is trapped to his back. 

Around him about a dozen Marines lounge about from his squad all with bored faces. The bartender looks at Niles, "Uh aren't you guys supposed to do something about all that chaos?" he asks. 

Niles inclines his head towards the man and remains silent, suddenly all of the Marines around him start laughing, "This is our lunch break...and we don't work during our lunch break," Niles responds. The bartender shakes his head, its not like these guys pay anyway, freaking leaches he thinks, "Well when does your lunch break end, 'cause it sounds quite chaotic out there."

Niles shrugs, "Our lunch break ends when we say it does..." and the other Marines laugh. *BERU BERU BERU*, a mini den den mushi on the Marines wrist rings loudly. Niles sighs, its him he thinks, and he raises the device to his mouth, "Lt. Hawthorne here," he says. 

"Hawthorne we have some trouble with M.J. and that group of Pirates that worked with Shikon. I need you to go to their ship and take care of them. They're docked at the Roseo Shipyards" Niles rolls his eyes and sighs, so troublesome he thinks, "I'm on it," he mutters and cuts off the communication. 

_The Roseo Shipyards..._
"What the heck happened to you guys!?" exclaims Annie from the railing of _The Infinite Injustice_. One of Jessie's clones and her brother Alex carry an unconscious Henry Roseo into the drydock. 

The clone looks at Annie, "There's trouble and some of your crewmates are currently fighting..." she tells the gunner. Annie leaps over the railing and runs towards the clone who explains everything to her. 

After setting Henry on a bunk, five minutes later Annie spins the chambers of her revolvers and straps her triple bareled rifle to her back. The gunslinger looks at Jessie's clone, "Take me to this Black Widow's place..." she says. The clone nods and they head towards the entrance but as they reach the gates, a squad of Marines blocks the way. 

A Marine in a green pinstriped suit and white officers coat steps forward, "I am Marine Lt. Niles Hawthorne and you are all under arrest..." he says casually. 

Annie laughs at the pompous Marine, "Yeah well you shoulda' brought more Marines fella!" she exclaims defiantly. Niles grins at Annie, "Don't need more Marines when I have this..." he unstraps the huge jade colored Bisento from his back and strokes it with his hand, suddenly it transforms into a giant writhing snake in his hands, that is some crazy fusion of blade and snake.

Annie arches her right eyebrow curiously at the display, "A weapon fused with a snake Zoan huh....this should be interesting."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 6, 2008)

Syren Island:

Tatsu flies around the island searching for his crew, "Damn I knew I should've figured out where they all were before I left..." 

He continues his flight until he manages to spot out Annie, who is surrounded by Marines. "Ah, finally found someone, and what a suprise, they're in trouble." 

He transforms into Dragon Point and allows himself to fall from the sky, "Dragon Crash!" He smashes onto a group of fodder marines and quickly transforms back to normal after he lands, "Hey Annie, what'd I miss?"

With James and Rex:

James is running ahead of Rex by a few feet.
Rex: What's the rush there?
James: I can't let the others get to the treasure first! I'll be the one to find it!
And with that he picks up speed and gets out of Rex's sight.

James continues to run for a few minutes but suddenly the floor under him disappears.
James: What the hell!
He falls into a trap door and begins to slide down a dark path.
Rex gets to where the trap door was, however it has closed by now.
Rex: Damn, that monkey boy sure is fast!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2008)

Niles darts away casually as some reptilian creature smashes into his men from high above, his Snake Bisento (Sidewinder model) hisses at the Dragon Man and writhes its head back and forth menacingly baring its fangs. The Marines smirks, "Easy now Sabra...there will be plenty of time for that later..." he says softly. 

Annie eyes widen in joy and she smiles when she sees Tatsu, "Dragon boy! Geez am I happy to see you fella..." she and Jessie's clone run towards Tatsu and quickly give him the rundown about Shin being kidnapped and the rescue attempt being carried out at the Doctors office. 

"Can you handle flying us towards that Black Widow's office?" Annie asks Tatsu but before he can answer suddenly Niles Snake Bisento spits a green mucous like substance at them.  They all leap out of the way as the green substance hits the floor and starts to smoke like acid as it eats away at the drydock floor. 

Annie quickdraws her revolvers at the Marine, "I can take this guy Tatsu...Jessie's clone can lead you to Shin and the others...I think that they'll need your help more then I will."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 6, 2008)

Tatsu glares back at the snake sword, "Wait, what am I doing...it's just a sword..."

Annie and Jesse's clone rush over to him and explain the situation.
"Shin got captured? How the hell did that happen?" 

Before he can get any more details they are forced to dodge the substance that the snake had shot at them. "Alright, take care of this guy and meet up with us later I guess."

He transforms into Dragon Point and Jesse's clone gets on his back, "Good luck!"  He says as they fly off into the sky.

With James:

He smacks into the ground after his trip through the dark tunnel. 
James: Ow, what the hell happened.
He pushes off of the ground to get up but then realizes something.
James: Wait, is this floor made of...metal?
He pauses.
James: But we're in a cave...
Voice: Brilliant deduction.

James draws his blades and gets into a defensive position.
James: Who's there?!
A light flashes and a man in a hood's face can be seen.
James: Who're you?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 6, 2008)

dante looks at the two girls and sits down, putting his sword away. he kicks off the impact dials, which look like harmless shells to uninformed eye.

"now now, what's the hurry? I can give you my story later. lets just say I'm an angel sent to you from the heavens to protect you both. all I ask for is transportation cos my wings got tired see." dante said still smiling despite the weapons pointed at him. his arms were in the air in a 'please have mercy' kind of way, even though the power accumulated in just one of the impact dials would blow a huge hole in the ship, and probably their flesh.

he wasn't going to threaten them. he stood up, a good foot taller than them and smiled. "believe me, I'm not here to pick a fight. just a hitchhiker who landed in your ship by chance. I'm sure we can come to some sort of arrangement. what can dante do for you?!" he said bowing graciously before them in such an exaggerated fashion it would cause even the most hardened face to crack a smile.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 6, 2008)

With Tatsu-

He is flying with Jesse's clone, headed for the hospital when he spots Led. "I'm getting pretty good at finding lost crewmates." He swoops down and lands next to Led. 

"Hey Led, hop on, we're going to rescue Shin." He nods and jumps next to Jesse. "Alright...lets go." They shoot off the ground and begin to soar through the skies at a fast rate. 

"Are you sure that's a good idea? Aren't you still injured?" Led says concerned.

"If one of our nakama are in trouble, then I'll do what I have to do..."  As Tatsu says this he thinks back to Bliss Island.

_"I can't remember, but what if I hurt one of them during my rampage...Why did I lose control like that...I can't let it happen again._

His thoughts are interupted by Jesse's clone, "There it is!" 

Tatsu lands next to the hospital and then transforms back to normal form, "Lets go."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 6, 2008)

With Frank and Alph.

The cyborg bodyguard was rushing back to where he left Kazuma and Fluck but he heard a clicking sound and barely was able to evade several cannon balls shots from Alph.
"It seems I am still not functioning at full capacity."Alph mimicked a sigh as the cannons retreated back into his legs and took on a fighting stance.

"Well well, I was trying to get a sneak hit on that Fluck guy but it seems you were trying to do something similar to me."The cyborg started turning the bolt that went trough his head.

"Sonic Cannon."Alph shouted before he unleashed a sonic blast that knocked Frank trough the wall and the cyborg landed outside in a playground.
"It seems he was underestimating me, casually doing such as turning that bolt."Alph wasn't that freaked out by such a sight since he was a machine.
He stepped trough the hole in the wall and went out to see wether his opponent was still alive.

"I wasn't the only one underestimating my opponent."Frank replied with a wicked grin on his face as he stretched out his arms towards Alph and unleashed a lightning blasts that knocked Alph several meters backwards until he crashed into a fence.
"I won't make the same mistake again so I'll start taking you apart right away."Frank said as he got up and headed towards the android who's artifical skin was badly burned by that attack.

With Shin .

"Why don't you just give up? I saw my wanted poster recently, says 'dangerous, kill on sight.' Wouldn't want to mess with me, would you?" Fluck beamed and continued his expression of false confidence as he indulged in his mind games.  

"Stop joking around Fluck and get the hell away from here."Shin said with an annoyed expression on his face as he neared to two fighters, he had no idea what he was doing here but him ending up in a weird building that was currently on fire, could probably explained by this weirdo over there.

"Ah it seems the sleaping swordsman finally woke up from his nap."Though the scarred nodachi user was joking, it was merely an attempt to seem calm as he was aware of the fact he was in trouble now that he was both up against that weird cyborg manipulator and the Smoking Samurai.
"Care for an actual swordfight, I'm curious too see your strength since I've heard the most interesting thing about you.....Something about you becoming the world's greatest swordsman someday?"He purposely made it sounds as if he was mocking him and even threw a laugh at the end.

"You're funny for a guy who's face locks fucked up enough the way it is."Shin realised he was trying to get Shin to take him on alone but he wasn't going to back down from this challenge, afterall he was much too proud for this and this guy pretty much confirmed he had something to do with him ending up here after being drugged by M.J.

As the fire kept consuming more and more of the building and smoke was starting to get thick, Shin exited trough a hole in the wall that had been destroyed by Fluck's ability and Kazuma followed him, leaving the agent of chaos alone in the practice.

"So how did I end up here?"Shin asked when they were outside, both were standing across from each on an empty marketsquare.
"I'm asking you now since it'll be too late in a minute, afterall dead men don't talk."


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 6, 2008)

The 3 warriors just reached the place that Shin was held.
"Lets go" Tatsu said as the 3 of them move towards to find an entrance.


They walk towards a big hall as they can hear the some voices....
Suddenly they stop in front of a huge door that seems blocking their way.
"Damn..." Led yells 
as they have to find a way to go to the other side.


----------



## Cheena (Nov 6, 2008)

"Drop the anchor Jack" Bones yelled across the deck. 
"Ya see land, I do too!" Bones and Jack looked into the horizon and saw a small town ahead. The wind was blowing and they were running out of food.

"Aye, I havent been on land for a while, I reckon I must be crazy" 

Jack laughed, "Haha, I dont blame ya mate, Land HO!" They both hit the shore ready to explore town. The paths were crowded with people, they hadnt seen this many people in a while. 

"Okay, grad some food, Ill get some merchandise Jack" Bones handed Jack some money and then started walking. There was a good amount of merchants with all sorts.  Jack had baught some grub, like meat, seafood, and fruit,


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2008)

J4 leaps off of Tatsu's back alongside Led towards the Medical Practice. Suddenly the wall of the building  across the street, an empty warehouse, collapses and Jessie flies through it hurtling across the street. "Sorry but I've gotta go help Jessie!" she tells Tatsu and Led and runs off across the street. 

_Jessie(s) vs Mathias_
Jessie rolls across the concrete street and lands in a heap. The shipwright groans as she gets to her feet, right now she's carrying the injuries of more then just herself. Even though the power of being able to generate clones is advantageous, it has its price. Any injuries that her clones receive is transferred over to her.

Mathias appears over Jessie in a burst of speed and raises his clawed hand's meaning to decapitate her but out of nowhere J4 tackles Mathias from the side like a linebacker, knocking the Armadillo Man off his feet temporarily but he quickly regains his balance. 

"J4! How did you..." asks Jessie in surprise but Mathias gives them no opportunity to speak as he charges at them swiping his meaty claws at the girls. Jessie throws her left mallet towards J4 who catches it as she leaps away. 

Jessie, always a one track mind kind of girl stands her ground and charges forward at Mathias undaunted, trading power shots with him. her mallet blows deflect his claw strikes in a flurry of attacks and counterattacks. Suddenly J4 appears high over Mathias head with her mallet outstretched. *KABOOM!!!*

Mathias darts away as J4's attack creates a crater in the street but as the Armadillo man dodges, Jessie appears beside him and smirks, "Heads up!" *KAPOW!* she hits Mathias under the chin with a vicious uppercut swing of her mallet and the bodyguard flies into the air. 

Mathias laughs as he flies upward, "WHOOO!! But you still can't hurt me under all this armor, GYEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHE!!" Jessie feels a surge of adrenaline, _It's now or never_ she thinks, *"DANCING WHIRLWIND!"* she exclaims. 

The shipwright claps her hands and a clone appears under Mathias, kicking him further upward, "TEAM!" the clone shouts. 

Another clone, appears above the first clone and leapfrogs towards Mathias sending him flying even higher with another kick, "JESSIE!" the clone yells.

Jessie jumps up and leapdfrogs off the first two clones, then J4 appears above Jessie, and slams her mallet into Mathias face sending him flying so high that he passes the building rooftops, "CANNOT BE BEAT!!!!" screams J4. 

Jessie grabs the left mallet from the clone as she flies upward and J4 propels her like a guided missile towards Mathias' flying body. 

"THIS IS FOR MOM YOU BASTARD!!!!!" bellows Jessie as she appears over Mathias in a blur and slams both of her Mallets straight into his face with all of her last strength. *CRUNCH!!!!* The force is so tremendous that both Mallets explode on contact with the Armadillos man's face and he hurls back down to the street like a shooting star. Mathias hits the ground with such impact, the street around them shakes and the windows of the nearby buildings vibrate. 

Jessie, tired after creating so many clones, blacks out and falls back towards the street. Luckily J4 appears under the girl and catches her, laying her gently on the ground. J4 and all the other clones disappear as the last of Jessie's energy reserves give way.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 6, 2008)

Now the fishing ship had been on teh sea for hours. Ace had been asleep in a pile of nets in the back so he had no clue that he had not hit land yet. "Ahhh!" Ace said as he got up and walked aboard deck. Then he noticed something he didn't see any Island. "Shit..." In fact he was even deeper into open sea. "Well i am getting hungry and there are some match's and a shit load of fish in teh back..." soon he some match's in a pan and some wood. now he was roasting a fish on a stick above it. "Yum this smells good!! thank you fishermen for having a pan back here and some wood!"  He smirked as he fish finished and toke a huge bite into it.

"Now thats good fresh fish!"  He toke another bite as he walked on deck still no island "Shit i gotta find a way to a island..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 6, 2008)

With Tatsu and Led:

Tatsu began to stretch his arms, "Alright, lets leave her to whatever she's gota' do. We need to get back to finding Shin." 

"But how are we going to get past this door?" The two looked up at the door.
"Well we could try to-" He was caught off by a blur of green tackling him into the door and knocking it over.

"Tatsu!"  Led rushed over the knocked down door, "Are you-"

Tatsu was holding the jaws of an alligator open, trying to keep them from ripping him in half, "I'll handle this thing, you find Shin!"

Led knods and heads into the building, "Thing? Now that's not very kind of you..." 

Tatsu took a look at the monster he was keeping off of him, "Did-did this thing just talk?!?!"
"There you go again, hurting my feelings!" Tatsu gets hit with the alligator's tail and falls back. It transforms into a very tall man with slicked back hair and scars all along his chest. "Now, I'm just a man who ate the Alligator fruit, that doesn't make me a monster."

Tatsu whipes some dust off of his shoulder, "Glad you think that way." He transforms into Hybrid Point.

"Ooooh, another reptile type Zoan. This'll be oh so fun..." He transforms into his hybrid point, which still doesn't look too human.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2008)

_Annie vs. Niles..._
Ontop of the Roseo Shipyards, Lt. Niles Hawthorne takes off his white officers coat and hurls it at Annie obscuring her vision.  Annie fills the coat with bullet holes and rips through it like paper machet. The gunslinger moves like a whirling dervish towards the Marine firing on the go. Hawthorne dodges with elegant precision  and meets Annie dead center. 

Hawthorne clashes his Bisento with her gold revolvers and Annie fires at close range moving her hands in a blur but he uses his Bisento to alter the angle of her shots. They move back and forth at close range, almost like dancers along the narrow rooftops of the Roseo Shipyards. 

Suddenly Hawthorne spins his bisento around his back like a whirlwind of destruction, Annie slides under his legs, avoiding the attack, and reloads in a blur of movement. She springs upwards and fires at the base of his jaw, point blank range, *BANG!* The Marine leans his head backwards as if he's in a limbo contest, narrowly avoiding the bullet. 

"SNAKE POINT SABRA!" he yells as he backflips. Suddenly the dull end of his Bisento transforms into a snake head. Sabra bares its fangs and spits out a glob of acid at Annie. The gunslinger's eyes widen in surprise and she does a perfect legsplit ducking her head beneath the acid projectile. Sabra spits another acid attack and Annie rolls away to the side, firing back at Hawthorne. 

"SHIELD POINT SABRA!" In an instant, Sabra's green skin expands enveloping around Hawthorne in a shield of jade. Annie's bullets ricochet off the scaly shield. 

"Crap, its bulletproof," Annie mutters under her breath but she reaches into her belt and loads two cartridges into her revolver in one fluid motion, so fast that a normal human couldn't even register the movement. 

*"KILLSHOT!"* she exclaims. She fires two shots and two small but intense fireballs explode around Hawthorne's shield. "Eat that fella," Annie says with a chuckle but as the smoke clears, Hawthorne's snake shield still stands with nary a scratch. 

Annie frowns, "I'm gonna make some boots outta that snakeskin when I'm done with you and your pet, Mister Marine...."

Hawthorne laughs behind Annie, "Too bad I'm not behind the shield anymore," he stabs at her with a dagger from behind her back, while at the same time Sabra transforms back into snake point and lunges at Annie's with its fangs bared.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 6, 2008)

-With Bolt and Belle-

The two continued walking down the tunnel, trying to reach the end to find the treasure.
Belle: "I hope everyone is alright.  I'm certain we weren't the only ones attacked."
Bolt: "Lol, serious?  Have you met this crew?  Its going to take a lot more than a few people from the government to take us down."
She smiles.
Belle: "You're right."

As they continued down the tunnel, the roof got high and higher, until they reached the end and found themselves in a large "room" of sorts.  In the center of the room was a chest.
Bolt: "Looks like we made the right choice when we picked this tunnel."
Belle: "Actually..."
She turns around, showing that there are 3 holes that lead to this room.
Belle: "Its looking like all the tunnels led here."
Bolt: "THATS JUST STUPID!"

-With Jason, Eve and Mal-

Jason: "Now tell me this! Whats in here thats so important!?
His mask cracks, revealing his face.  Mal stares at him with rage in his eyes, but unable to do anything about it.
Mal: "Its.... a formula..."
Jason: "You killed an old man for a formula!?
You could see that Jason was furious.
Mal: "Not just any old formula.  This one is special.  As you know about Devil Fruits, once you eat one, you're stuck with it for life."
Eve: "So?"
Mal: "And also, you're unable to eat any other Devil Fruits.  But imagine being able to use multiple powers?  You'd be invincible!?"
Jason: "So the formula-"
Mal: "Exactly.  It'll give a person the ability to ingest multiple Devil Fruits.  They'll become invincible."
Eve: "This explains why they want it so bad."
At that moment, she noticed something floating behind Jason.
Eve: "A dagger!  Jason, look out!"
Jason: "!?"
But it was too late, the dagger already embedded itself into Jason's side.
Mal: "You thought I'd be taken down so easily!?"
A rock began floating in front of Mal and he grabbed it.  He then went zooming past the two as if he were flying.
Mal: "THE TREASURE WILL BE MINE!"

Eve ran over to Jason.  He was bleeding quite a lot.
Eve: "Jason!?  Are you alright."
He slowly began getting up, holding his side and pulling out the dagger.
Jason: "I'll be fine..." H
He took his Speed Mask and handed it over to Eve.
Jason: "Take it.  You need to catch up with him."
Eve: "Right."
He put it on and her head took the form of a cheetah's.  She then picked up Jason.
Jason: "What are you doing!?"
She then started running down the tunnel.
Eve: "As if I'd leave you behind.  You're my good luck charm~"


----------



## koguryo (Nov 6, 2008)

-Paegun vs Iggy

Paegun and Iggy connected when they charged at each other.  Paegun's blades and Iggy's claws were stalemated when they hit each other.

"You're pretty strong, no one has really stalemated me in a strength fight before."

"I'm flattered, but I'm holding back.  I need to hurry up and get to the Grand Line to capture my Father."

Paegun and Iggy both jumped backwards.  Paegun connected his swords into one again, "Sorry about this."

Paegun and Iggy started to sprint towards each other again.  Paegun held his sword above his head and Iggy's claws grew a little longer.  They ran past each other but blows were dealt.(Classic Samurai fight, without the Samurai.)  Two large cuts appeared on Paegun's chest making an 'X'.  

Paegun spat a little bit of blood from his mouth, "Shit."

Iggy turned around and looked at Paegun, "You got me."

A large cut appeared across Iggy's whole chest and a spurt of blood came from it.  Paegun started running through town again and saw Sooyoung lying on the ground, "OI!!!!  SOOYOUNG!!!!  SOOYOUNG!!!!"

Knuckles walked out from a house covered in blood, "She was weak, not fit to be a Marine.  That's one of those swords correct?  I'll be taking yours as well."

Paegun's face became furious, he wanted to kill this man, "You hurt her!  No one's made me feel this mad in a long time!  You're gonna fuckin' die!!"

Knuckles got a huge smile on his face, "Bring it On Marine!!!!"

Paegun split his two swords up and Knuckles had his knuckle-dusters held up.  Sooyoung's sword was at Knuckles' side because he was not adept with a sword.  Paegun's swords and Knuckles' knuckle-dusters connected.  

At first they were at a stalemate but Paegun began to overpower him, "You're pretty strong."

"I've been getting that a lot lately."

Paegun flipped backwards and while he was doing so kicked Knuckles' chin.  Knuckles flew up into the air and Paegun was immediately sprinting towards Knuckles as he was falling.  Paegun stuck his swords into the ground as he was running and kneed Knuckles in the back.  Knuckles spat up a little bit of blood and Paegun just unleashed a flurry of punches and kicks on Knuckles.  It was as if Knuckles was just floating in mid-air.  

Finally Paegun stopped his attack, "How do you wanna be finished off?  With a sword or should I use a wrestling move?  Oh but first."

Knuckles was lying a bloody mess on the ground and Paegun walked over to him.  

Paegun grabbed Sooyoung's sword and put it right beside her unconscious body.  Paegun grabbed his swords and walked over to Knuckles, "Wait!  Wait!  Don't kill me!!!  Don't I get a trial first!"

Paegun smiled, "I usually don't believe in this type of 'Justice' but it's your own fault.  You made this personal."

Paegun swung down his swords towards Knuckles but another sword blocked the attack.  

The sword was Sooyoung's, "Paegun don't do it.  It's not like you to do this.  I'm fine, I'm fine."

Tears were visible in Paegun's eyes, "Aww man, I'm not crying.  I thought you were seriously hurt."

Sooyoung took out her handcuffs and put them on Knuckles' wrists.  As she stood up after handcuffing Knuckles, Paegun ran up to her and hugged her, "I thought......"

Sooyoung covered Paegun's mouth with her finger, "It's okay, let's get back to the ship.  We'll take this guy with us, and we can drop him off at the nearest Marine Base."

Paegun wiped his eyes, "Hehe, you always keep me in check.  Bitch."

A vein popped up on Sooyoung's forehead, "What was that?!?!?!"

The two started laughing and everything was normal for them but the Captain was still out there.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 6, 2008)

Shin VS Kazuma

The two swordsmen were circling around each other while Kazuma was answering Shin's question, out of the four bodyguards he was the only that truly cared about M.J. and though he couldn't admit it to her he had fallen in love with her over time.
He had to endure her flirting with other men so many times, he knew it was fake yet couldn't resist getting jealous and today he was particulary pissed of by the young pirate that had dared to touch his M.J.

"Well you're body was needed, alive and therefor she lured you to her place and drugged you."Kazuma said."After that I dragged you to the practice to get you ready to be shipped off the our client."

_This was odd, so this guy wasn't working for M.J. but then to who would he have been shipped off and for what purpose......And what happened to all those people that were dissapearing in this town?_

"And what the hell were you planning to do with me, I doubt all of those people were kidnapped for bounties."That's all Shin could come up with but that wouldn't make sense.

"I don't see how that concerns you."Kazuma replied before starting the battle by dashing towards Shin and made a downwards slash that was blocked by the other swordsman.
The strength was impressive though, the moment the blades connected Shin's feet actually sank in the ground as they broke trough the stones that made up the street.

"Earth decapitating strike!"Kazuma yelled as he slashed while making a full circle.

Shin realised  he needed to get out of there quicky used a "Gail Splitter." wich destroyed a large portion of the ground and both of the swordsmen.
While Shin who was bleeding from the lower part of his legs, took a few steps backwards to distance him from Kazuma, the same Kazuma dashed out of the smoke cloud created by that last attack.

Kazuma too was blooding, perhaps even more then Shin but didn't even take a second to catch his breath after being hit like that.
The next attack was also parried but the strength put into it caused Shin to slide several meters backwards.
"Gail Splitter!"He yelled out again and aimed another attack at the ground to get a smokescreed(Dustscreen in this case.)

But Kazuma evoided it enough to not get injured and continued his offense, who's third strike caused Shin to be knocked straight into a wall.
"Kid you can't win, all these scars I have is because I don't feel pain and only bother to dodge fatal attacks."

He has heard this line many times before, and he had defeated every single one of the men that claimed he couldn't win.
"Heh, that means I just have to land a fatal hit."Shin replied as he got up took on the opening stance of one his new moves, afterall his muscles weren't the only thing he has trained.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 6, 2008)

_An hour earlier..._ 

OC's fist slammed into Gunther's stomach.  It was a powerful blow, but the armor wouldn't penetrate.  Instead, it just folded inwards.  "I told you we were more powerful, OC," Gunther teased.  Holding OC, he ran forward and smashed through the wall.   

OC slammed several more punches into Gunther's stomach, but like before, the armor just bent of shape before reforming when OC's fist left.  Gunther slammed OC down onto the concrete road and began to pummel him.  Overhead, OC could see a large bird swoop in.  He dismissed as hallucination from the pain.  "Arghh!" He roared as Gunther's fist smashed straight through his body.  

In anger, OC activated all of his nano-abilities at the same time.  Before Gunther could react, a fist smashed into his face.  Blood and electronic chips flew out.  One of Gunther's eye sockets snapped off.  Although OC's fist couldn't penetrate Gunther's armor, it still lifted him off of OC's body and sent him flying.   

OC got up, all augmentations activated.  He sped at Gunther's body lying on the ground, but he was met with a wall of fire.  His coat lit up.  He quickly got down and rolled onto the ground, but the fire wouldn't get out.  He saw Gunther stand up and shoot more flame at him.  Flesh burned off of his arm, only to heal before his eyes.  However, he could see the wiring within his body.  He pulled out a wire and charged at Gunther, tackling him.   

The two slammed into each other.  The fire spread to Gunther's body as well, and the electricity from OC's wire zapped him, Gunther's systems began to shut down.  After a few minutes, they had come to stop.  Gunther was dead, and OC had completely healed.  He shut off his nano-augmentations and crawled off, the wire dragging on the ground.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2008)

The girls listen to him talk.  Heather relaxes a bit, leaning back against the rail and resting the tip of her dagger against her index finger as she raises an eyebrow at his smooth talking.  She laughs as he bows and shakes her head.  ?I have heard all those lines before but for now I will give you the benefit of the doubt.?

?But?Heather!? Nikki cries her weapons still at ready as moves her glare from Dante to look surprised at Heather.

?Go steer and let me deal with this.?  Heather said to her as if she was sending a child to their room.

Nikki opened her mouth to protest though Heathers severe  look caused her to snap her mouth shut quickly.  ?Yes Heather?? she says quietly as she heads to the stern with a sigh.

?Now, what kind of protection are you offering exactly?  We have taken care of ourselves for quite some time now.  What makes you so special??  Heather asks him then smirks slightly.  ?Though I might be able to see some use for you in?um?.other ways??  she adds with a grin as she once again looks him over.

As Nikki listens to Heather she bites her lip.  Replacing her dagger she lightly caresses the silver head of her hammer, glaring at Dante thinking about how it would sound.

?You need transportation??  Heather adds looking around her.  ?Where is it you want to go?  Or is it more an ?Any port in a storm? kind of thing??  she says taking out a cigarette she waits his answers as she smokes slowly her dagger still in her other hand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2008)

_Annie vs Niles Hawthorne..._
Think fast Annie! the gunslinger shouts in her mind as Niles stabs at her back with a dagger and from the front, that deranged snake, Sabra, flies at her, fangs bared, dripping poison. Everything seems to slow down in time for Annie as she grabs Hawthorne's arm and backs into him, blasting the back of her head into his face. The Marine shouts in pain and as Sabra closes in on Annie only a foot from her face, she spins Hawthorne around right in Sabra's line of attack. 

_I've got him!!_ Annie thinks with triumph, hoping that Sabra will bite into the Marine and finish him but at the last second Sabra stops an inch from Hawthorne's neck and backs off.

The Marine laughs, "Fool! My beautiful Sabra will never attack me."

Annie smirks, "Yeah but I will..." she already has her gold revolver trained at the back of the man's head. She fires *BANG!* but Annie's bullet ricochets backwards and clips her in the neck. "SHIT!" Annie yells and she backs away, just as she fired. Sabra, to the Gunner's horror swallowed Hawthorne's entire head, taking the bullet with its tough bulletproof skin. 

Warm blood trickles down Annie's neck, thankfully the shot only grazed her. Sabra opens its giant maw and retracts its head from around Hawthorne. He laughs again even though his entire face is covered in vile slime, "Do you see now? My pet was created by the greatest scientist in the world. It lives to serve me and protect me."

The snake coils itself around Hawthornes waist, and hisses at Annie, "Now let me show you Blade Point!" Sabra opens its mouth wide and the blade of the original Bisento weapon that it fused with sticks outwards. 

"ATTACK SABRA!" commands Hawthorne. Sabra spits multiple Bisento blades at Annie like bullets.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2008)

Inside the Windy Dirge, Ruru was busy overseeing the laundry work. Several servants were lifting a large tub filled with wet clothes."Careful now, those sheets are made from pearl threads.." Ruru cautioned as they placed the tub of garments inside a dryer. The old butler smiles in satisfaction, as the expensive clothes were successfully placed in the dryer with  little damage. He walks out of the laundry room and peers into one of the many portholes of the Windy Dirge. A few hours ago Annie had successfully entered the ship through these portholes. He knocks on the glass gently, but it easily breaks when he does so. "We need better glass windows." Ruru sighed and went towards the kitchen to prepare some snacks for himself.

Matyr smiled as he caught sight of the Windy Dirge's tall mast. He had thought that the attacks had reached the Dirge, but thankfully the conflict had not spread there. "I worry too much." He thought. "There's no way anyone would dare attack us, and even if someone did, I doubt they can handle Ruru." The World Noble stops running to catch his breath. From the breast pocket of his vest he takes out a flask filled with wine. "Time for a drink." He closes his eyes and downs the wine greedily.  As he drinks his wine, a giant shadow looms over Matyr. The World noble merely thought that it was a cloud and nothing more. Soon enough, he could here the panicked screams of the townspeople. "The peasants are so amusing... scared of clouds." The screams of the townspeople became louder, and soon enough sounds of stone being crushed can be heard. "All gone." Matyr licks off the last ounce of wine from the flask's rim. "Now to see what the peasants are panicking about. He opens his eyes to see what the commotion was about. A giant fish monster was running rampant, crushing building after building with its massive jaws. "Crap." Matyr throws his flask to the ground and runs towards the Windy Dirge. He takes out his dendenmushi from his pocket and calls the ship "Ruru! This is Matyr! Ready the Romanovs, now!"

Back in the alleyway, Rek and Jun were arguing amidst a pile of badly-beaten Syren thugs. "If you can remember clearly, my dear Jun, my bullet hit that last thug before your sword did." Jun glared threateningly at Rek. "I clearly remember my sword felling him first, Rek." The World Noble sighs and grabs an injured man lying on his back on the wall. "You, thug. What hit you first, my bullet, or her sword?" The injured ruffian tries to open his mouth to speak, but is too injured to do so. Rek nods at the man and throws him back on the ground. "He agrees with me, Jun. My bullet did hit him first." Jun shakes her head and punches Rek in the stomach. "Let's just say we hit him at the same time, yes?" Jun tells Rek with a snide look on her face. "Yes...Let's" Rek falls to his knees, rubbing his stomach in pain.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2008)

_2 Years ago - Du Mortis Manor_
The man in the black suit and trenchcoat sits in Lord Bartle's huge and spacious study. A grand looking space with, expensive paintings, rare sculptures. Lord Bartle stares at the man and in the corner stands Ruru with a tray of coffee. "Would you like a cup of coffee Jack?" he asks the man. 

"Yes Milord..."

Ruru places the cup of coffee on an ornately carved table besides Jack's chair. Jack nods at Ruru, "I remember you from the old days...I was just a rookie back then and you were running wild in the New World. I never thought you'd end up as a butler..."

Ruru shrugs, "Life is a long and winding road. Besides I'm happy with my current station in life," replies the old butler as he walks back to the corner. 

Lord Bartle clears his throat, "Now then Jack how goes the Company business?" 

Jack takes a sip of coffee then speaks, "The board of Directors wishes to thank you for your gracious contributions to the company and for providing us with your contacts in the business and scientific communities..." 

Bartle nods, "Good....good..." he mutters, "But I suspect that you didn't just come here for business am I right?" Jack nods, "How is she doing?" he asks. 

"Annie is doing just fine. The girl is quite a hellcat, very skilled for one so young. I've grown fond of the lass to be quite honest. She's made a man of my young son," and he laughs. 

Jack narrows his eyes slightly at the last comment and Lord Bartle laughs even more loudly upon seeing his reaction, "Don't misinterpret my words. I meant that she's toughened the boy up....but I wouldn't be lying if I didn't hold out hopes for those two ending up together!" he says with a chuckle. 

"I'm just happy that she's out of trouble and under your protection. I've exerted all my influence as it is to keep them away from her until you took her in....but if she ever ends up alone...." Jack leaves his sentence unfinished and looks down at the floor. 

Suddenly the door opens and Annie charges through, "Hey Kilt dude! ( her nickname for Bartle) when are we going to shut down another slave house?" she asks. The seat where Jack was just sitting is vacant and the window behind Lord Bartle is slightly ajar even though it was closed a second ago, however the piping hot cup of coffee remains. 

Annie looks around curiously, for some reason her instincts tell her there's more to this picture, "Was someone just here?" she asks the elder Noble. Lord Bartle smiles at the girl, "No Lass, just me and Ruru...come now lets pick another Auction House to demolish!" he says with vigor. In Lord Bartle's shirt pocket is a folded note that was not there a second ago....

_If left unchecked they will consume everything in their path. I...we cannot let that pass._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2008)

The Reckless Abandon ripped over the waves as the wind tore over the deck of the ship. The spray of the waves arced back over the deck of the boat as it moved. 

Down in the cabin, Persephone was in the infirmary resting. The shadow ability took so much out of her, especially when she had to keep it in control and she could tell that it wasn't working as much. Her own power was waning. 

Balthier came down the deck towards her, his hands upon his hips and she was sure he meant to poke fun at her or some such thing. He stopped, glaring down at her and shook his head, "Looks like you're learning to handle lot better, Love." 

She glanced up at him more apparently now, "Um, thanks..." she said nervously now, "I can't let that thing out too many more times..." 

"It looks to me like you've gotten a good control over it," said Balthier, "Much better than before..." 

Persephone glanced down at her feet, her dress almost covering them, "It almost burns when it comes out..." she said, "Like its eating me away." 

Balthier threw a hand on her shoulder, "It's probably just the combat high...besides you did tell Myrissa to get out of the way before you attacked, you even guarded her." 

Persephone looked up at him, "I did?" 

"Yeah," he told her as he touched the side of her face, "You're doing well, Love." He got to his feet and started away, "Now, I've got some other business which I need to attend...bloody ship to run and what not!"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2008)

Dante's eyes were clearly wandering down. *"Ugh...protection yeah. you should always wear.... I mean use... I mean have protection. For the sea. I know that any wrong move can have a nippling.....I mean rippling effect and so you need to keep abreast...ugh...one step ahead of your enemies!"* 

Dante looked at heather. *"For some reason I could really go for a glass of milk"*

He shook his head and understood how these girls worked. Both of them were drop dead gorgeous and oozed sex appeal. They would come in real handy but what they had was never going to get them past some of the guys he had seen. He needed to show them that.

Dante stood up and felt his chi flowing through his body. It was now clearly visible in his right fist and glowed beautifully. With this much power, a direct hit would easily crush a bone into powder. Heather looked at Dante, on her guard, with Nikki also ready to strike.

Their stances were sloppy, their defense was adequate for regular untrained folk, but anyone with any training would see the gaps.

*"Calm down, it's only a demonstration."* Dante said pulling his fist back, his fist glowing brighter and brighter. Heather backed away a little as Dante released a ferocious punch into the air towards her. He hadn't learned to release the energy in his fist but anyone would feel the energy after Dante's fist had been extended, and it would make them sick to their stomach and make them light headed. Dante knew this because that's what he felt when his sensei had taught him, though his sensei did not have anywhere near as much energy in his fist. Dante wondered if he overdid it as the two would feel that they wanted to drop to their knees.

"Listen, I've come across folk that can not only take that attack, but counter it and beat the shit out of me....at least for a minute and then i'd get angry and send them to Hell." The chi ebbed away from his fist and he exhaled. *"I don't know if you want to get involved with these types of guys, but the path you are taking is a dangerous one, and you'll eventually come across them. For example, if I wasn't such a nice guy it would be childs play for me to...you know...do...things, or worse. I've seen girls like you end up as obedient slaves to cruel masters, scars all over them. I think you gals are nice - I really would hate to see anything like that happen to such a lovely pair of breasts. I mean girls...and breasts"* Dante said grinning and sitting down.He had hoped he had gotten through to them.

*"As for where I want to go." He reached into his pocket and pulled out a piece of paper with Shinpachi's handwriting on it. "I need to get to a place called Syren Island. There's some factory we need to blow up and apparently we have to steal 'a shit load of money from the factory vault to prevent them building a new one in the near future' "* Dante read squinting at Shinpachis bad writing.
*
"My friends should be waiting there and we will eventually be headed to the Grand line. You up for that?"*

Dante looked around for an island. In the distance he saw a man in a boat with a fishing rod and a large tattoo on his chest.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 7, 2008)

Alph Vs Frank continued

While the damaged Alph got up, Frank cautiously got closer to him while his hands were crackling with electricity.
"Hmmm that's weird."The always curious cyborg commented on seeing the inside of Alph's stomach and saw no sign of any organ whatsoever.
"Could it be we have the same creator?, you must be a new design though because when I was transformed I had to be on life support until the good doctor I'm currently working for managed to patch me up......Though these are still present."He kept his eye on Alph while pointing out one of the many stitches he has on him.

Alph decided to take advantage of this "time-out" to learn more about this creater his opponent was talking about and wether it was truly the case that Alph was also created by that man, any information about what he did before being reactivated in Boler Island was lost.

"You know I used to be a medic when I was still a marine but after getting badly injured myself I ended up as a test subject for that man, but even being turned into a cyborg couldn't save my life and eventually I was just forgotten about until my owner eventually came across me and requested to take me with him to here."This wasn't interesting at all to Alph so he decided to steer the conversation back to that creator.

"Mind if I ask who that creaters of your's was?"He asked.

"Who else but the most brilliant mind in the world could create such things, the scientist that works with the technology that mankind will only achieve in centuries from now......Dr. Vegapunk."When that last name was revealed something unexpected happen, Alph became furious and seemed to have trouble keeping himself from breaking down everything around him.

Every device in his body started to work at maximum capacity and his body started to growl like the engine of a supercar, Frank was still simply curious though and the fact this could turn out bad didn't even occur to him, he actually seemed more excited then afraid.

Eventually a reddish glow started to appear all over Alph body as he said, in a rather emotionless voice that sounded nothing like how he usually talks.
*"Trans-Am System."*

What happened next went too fast for Frank's eyes to follow, in an instance felt a punch so strong that it knocked most of his teeth out and launched him backwards but before even landing on the ground, one punch connected with his body in midair and the strength that was put in that punch not only broke most his torso's machinery and bones but left a crater in the ground.

When Alph woke up again, he saw his opponent lying in a crater in rather awkward position with only his head and legs above ground and the rest about half a meter below it.
All that the damaged android could remember was his opponent claiming that his creator was the most brilliant man in the world and had technology mankind would only discover in centuries from now......but he couldn't remember hearing the name of that scientist.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 7, 2008)

_Du Mortis Manor, 2 years ago_

In the family garden, Rek was quietly sitting on an ornate chair, surrounded by flowers and drinking his tea. "Ah, delightful." He picked up a red book that lied on a silver table. "Time to read." He was about to open the book when a bullet narrowly hit him. "Annie!" He yelled in annoyance. A young woman stepped out of a crystal hallway and into the garden, carrying with her a pair of golden revolvers. "Your dad wants us to blow up another auction house fella. Coming or not?" Rek groans in annoyance as he rises from his seat. "Since my allowance is proportional to the number of slavers I fell, I have no choice but to come with you." Rek closes his book and walks towards Annie. "Shall we go, then?" He asks.

The two of them walk inside the mansion to meet up with Rek's father. Along the way, Annie eyes several pictures of Rek's family. One of them was a fresco depicting the entire Du Mortis clan in a feast. The sniper smiles weakly, remembering the good times she had with her mother. "Hey, Rek." She calls to the World Noble. "What is it?" He faces Annie, who had a disthraught look on her face. "No...it's nothing." She returns to her usual cheerfulness and punches Rek on his shoulder. "Well hurry up! You know how kilt guy gets when we're late!"

_Shabondy, 2 years ago_

In one of the many auction houses in Shabondy a whirlwind suddenly, slicing up everything in its path. "Get her!" A slaver yells as he and his comrades fired their muskets on the whirlwind. Their bullets are useless, deflected by the raging gale. The whrilwind charges at the slavers, killing half of them and crippling the others. Then, just as fast as it appeared, the wirlwind disappeared. "Damnit, this is the 8th time this week!" A badly injured slaver said. "The others were not there. " A young woman with auburn hair tied on a clip, wearing a white chaosam with foreign symbols lied on the wall of an alley, panting heavily while holding an ornate spear in her hands.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2008)

shinpach had managed to row their way to syren island on thei makeshift boat. they walked past the shipwright who seemed to be amazed that they could have gone anywhere with three half plastic balls melted together. gintoki had some cash with him, enough for food, a bath and a place to rest.

"well its fortunate we landed on syren island" shinpachi said looking at a sketch of a map he had picked up in south blue.

gintoki was a lot more relaxed now. he had made up his mind to use his full power, his wooden sword discarded along with the boat. for now he had dantes modified sword, which shinpachi called the red queen.

"uhhh. no kidding." gintoki said with his head in his hands. "I would have preferred an island full of parfaits and manga but I guess the second factory will have to do." they were sitting in a bar with a lot of mean looking pirates, gintoki was too tired to care that they were looking at him. "we'll need to do this one properly. they'll be on their toes after the loss of the death row factory. sougo and I will do some recon on the place, you get to work on the guards; shifts, personality and abilities."

"how about the others?" sougo said on his 6th beer.

"they'll make their way. we can't wait though, the longer this factory is up and running the worse it'll get." gintoki said sipping a chocolate milkshake, which was the sole reason for all the stares.

"gin san. I think a fight is going to break out."

"positive thinking shinpachi. if you will it not to break out, then it won't." gintoki said with his eyes closed.

sougo was already up in a stupor and had launched a rocket into the wall, exploding and sending 10 pirates flying.

"oi. get your staff out of here. definitely not safe." gintoki whispered to the barman in the ensuing chaos. gintoki pulled out the red queen and revved the engine attached to it on the hilt. 

"uhh...I want to sleep." he said yawning


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 7, 2008)

Fluck could not resist the temptation to roll his eyes as Shin elbowed him out of the way. "Fine, if you really want to fight that much, then it's no concern of mine. In fact, it's probably better, since I won't have to keep relying on these shaky powers." Since he pretty much had nothing to do, the chaos user drew out some bullets from his cloak and started reloading his revolver. 

Having completed this task, Fluck then looked up, only to find that Shin and his opponent had ditched him, leaving him to die in the burning building. "So much for appreciation," he muttered, gritting his teeth. Still, not much to be fussed about. He got up and strode over to what appeared to him to be a particularly damaged wall.

"Chaotic Probability," he said, placing his hand on the wall. It crumbled almost immediately, leaving a nice-fitting hole (a misnomer really, since it wasn't circular but rather jagged and spiky-shaped, not unlike an amoeba) that allowed him to pass through effortlessly. Stepping out from the smoke, he saw that there was another opponent for him.

The man's age was rather indeterminable, but he didn't appear to be anywhere past 30, and it was quite possible that he was much younger than that. His hair was brown and he was wearing the traditional marine uniform with some slight customizations; he was missing the cap and his shirt was long-sleeved rather than sleeveless. The marine raised his eyebrow.

"Aren't you that Fluck C. Zvergher guy? Rear Admiral wants you killed, y`know. Ain't a good idea to walk around in broad daylight."

"Ah...well, times are tough."

"Ok. What does that have to do with anything?"

"Well, I can't say. Times are tough, you know."

The marine rolled his eyes at Fluck's insistence against carrying a proper conversation. "Well, whatever floats your boat, my man. Although, it was a good thing I was sent in addition to Hawthorne. The Lt. is a good man, but I'm probably still the best bet against an unknown like you."

"Why would you be the best bet?"

The marine bends his knees and says, "Because, I, Petty Officer John Wright, am the best at combat." He then dashed off at an incredible speed, shortening the distance between him and Fluck in seconds. Fluck's eyes widened in surprise as he tried to dodge the incoming attack. John's left foot rose up and connected with his chin, smashing him upwards off the ground. The marine drew a fist back and landed an unbelievably strong blow on Fluck who was still in mid-air, causing him to fly about twenty feet. 

_"Ugh...what the fuck...I hate people with simple names..."_ That had to be at least a cracked rib, quite possibly more. Fluck coughed and saw blood on the ground in front of him. "A close combat specialist? That kind of physical ability is just ridiculous though." he thought to himself. This wasn't a good match-up.

"I don't like to fight with tricks. As a matter of fact, I don't like dealing with complicated stuff in general. That's why I prefer to handle fights before my opponent can use any tricks," the marine explained. He dashed forwards again as Fluck blanched at the oncoming onslaught. "Cha-Chaotic Probability!" he choked out. John accidentally stepped on his own foot and tripped, falling heads-over-heels. "That ought to do it for awhile," Fluck thought as he raised his revolver.

"What...?" the marine cried out. He stuck a powerful arm on the ground and did a handstand before pushing himself off and landing behind Fluck. The chaos user turned behind with an incredulous look on his face. He fired his revolver indiscrimnately before, but it seemed that this trick would not be as effective this time around; John did a backflip to avoid the first bullet, then seemingly whipped across the floor as he dodge the bullets effortlessly.

"Shit...there isn't anything to take advantage of. He's just plain strong, and since he doesn't use any form of complicated ability, there's nothing to manipulate-" Fluck cursed as another blow sent him soaring through the air; John had closed the distance again.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 7, 2008)

OC groaned at the sound of fighting and got up from the bed.  He had full healed thanks to his augmented healing, but he was drained of bio-electrical energy.  Even his new weapon wouldn't help, as it drained the most bio-electricity.  OC grabbed his weapons and headed out of the ship.   

He arrived on deck to see Annie fighting a marine with a snake in the shipyards.  "Hey!" he heard a shout.  He spun around to see several squads of marines with guns pointed at him.  OC jumped back down the stairs and closed the door behind him as the marines opened fire.  After the firing had stopped, OC could hear the patter of feet as the marines slowly headed below deck.   

The door slowly opened.  A marine stepped forward.  He pointed his gun down the stairs.  He slowly began to move down, trying to make as little noise as possible.  As he was about to reach the bottom, a bullet silently hit him in the forehead.  He slumped down onto the ground.  OC stepped out of the darkness and dragged his body away.  

Above decks, the remaining marines were waiting for a gunshot, but they heard none.  Their leader, an Ensign, signaled to his men.  They formed up and slowly began to move down the stairs.  They arrived below decks to find that all of the lights had been extinguished and OC and the marine were no where to be found.  One of the marines lit a match and they edged forward, searching for OC.   

The marine in the rear kept his gun trained straight forward, not realizing that his opponent was behind him.  OC's hand squeezed the trigger on the stealth pistol.  The marine began to collapse onto the ground.  OC silently ran forward and grabbed the marine's body to prevent any sound.  OC slowly lowered the marine's body onto the ground before heading forward to wipe out the next marine.   

Several minutes later, after the marines had searched room after empty room, they took a small break.  The Ensign noticed something was wrong.  "We're missing three people.  Be on your guard," he said to his squad.  The marines nervously fingered their guns.  Suddenly a gunshot rang out and one of the marines fell lifeless to the floor, a shotgun shell in his head.  The other marines quickly got up and fired in the direction of the gunshot.  Their bullets slammed into the *Infinite Injustice's* walls, riddling it with bullet holes.  

The marines kept up a steady stream of fire, but soon they were forced to reload.  As they removed the clips from their guns, OC stepped forward from the darkness, crowbar in hand.  He casually stepped forward and began to bash in heads.  One of the marines sneaked up behind OC and attempted to slam his gun down on OC's head.  With a backhand blow from OC's crowbar, the man's face had caved in.   

Soon, only the Ensign was left.  He looked nervously at the dead bodies strewn all around him.  The match was still lit, so he was able to see the results of OC's crowbar.  He nervously took a step back.  OC stepped forward and put his foot on the match, engulfing the hallway in darkness.  The Ensign had no time to scream as a metal bar slammed into his head.  

OC tossed the bodies out into the ocean.  He then reloaded his shotgun and headed below decks to get some sleep.  There was a man blocking him.  "My name is Chief Petty Officer Polybus Goodfellow! You will pay for your actions against those marines."  OC brought up his shotgun and they began to fight.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2008)

Heather smirks as she watches his reaction to herself and Nikki.  Though she watches him carefully she remains wary of him as he stands and clenches his fist.  Tossing her cigarette into the sea she goes on guard seeing Nikki move out of the corner of her eye.

At his demonstration Heather grabs the railing to keep her feet as Nikki sits down losing the strength in her legs.  ?Impressive??  she says looking at him, appreciating the man even more.  ?I think we can definitely work something out??  Heather adds nodding her head toward Nikki as he continues to speak.  She clenches her jaw slightly as speaks of them like children unable to care for themselves but she relaxes some as that way of thinking could be beneficial to their ways.

Nikki moves silently around him and disappears into the cabin as Heather continues to smirk slightly.  ?Our ship is small but I am sure we can come to some arrangements.? she states as the strength returns quickly.  ?Syren Island??  she says nodding slightly as Nikki comes out of the cabin handing him a glass of water.  

?S-sorry?out of milk?.?  Nikki says quietly.

?Make the needed course corrections Nikki.  We are going to Syren Island.?  Heather says smiling becoming giddy already at the thought of the money they should be able to get especially with the brawn in front of her.

?Yes Heather?? Nikki says with a sigh disappearing again for a moment.

?We will be on our way shortly??  Heather says with a smirk as her eyes also trail toward the other ship.  ?Or maybe we should take a short side trip??

?It?s just a small fishing vessel.?  Nikki says with a sigh having come out of the cabin once more to change their course slightly after looking at the maps.

Heather just shrugs a glint in her eye.  ?Who knows what it may hold?? she says quietly looking at Dante questioningly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2008)

_Annie vs Nile Hawthorne..._
On a rooftop of one of the many bankrupt Shipwright offices, Annie crouches behind a chimney stack as a barrage of sharp blades hurls at her. Lt. Niles Hawthorne stands 15 feet away with his snake fused Bisento weapon curled around his waist spitting sharp blades rapid fire out of its massive jaw. 

The gunslinger spins around the other side of the chimney stack and returns fire. "SHIELD POINT SABRA!" shouts Hawthorne, instantly, Sabra's scales expand and create a solid shield around the Marine. Annie's bullets ricochet off of the snake's bulletproof scales, then Sabra's head appears from behind the shield and spits a glob of acidic poison at Annie. The gunner ducks her head back in a blur as the acid sails past her face, eating into a wall behind her. 

"What a revoltin' development..." mutters Annie as she crouches behind the chimney. _I can't shoot him or fight him up close because of that rotten snake_ she thinks...

Hawthorne laughs, "You might as well surrender!" he hollers, "I promise that I'll take you alive and you'll get a fair trial!" _Yeah right_ he thinks..._a healthy and vital young girl like yourself will probably end up as the main course for my cannibal Commande_r.  He frowns slightly at this thought, Hawthorne is not a cruel man and though he may have his faults he still believes in upholding justice....._then what are you doing taking orders from him_ he muses. 
*
BANG! BANG!* Annie's bullet's ricochet off of the snake shield, "THAT'S MY SURRENDER, FELLA!!" she hollers from behind the chimney. Annie reloads her revolvers, thinking of how to get around his defenses. 
_
10 Years ago in the West Blue..._
Jack stands in the backyard of Sarah's cottage with a 7 year old Annie. Instead of his usual black suit he just wears jeans and a casual shirt. "How long are you back for daddy?" asks Annie as she sits on a swing set. Her younger brother James sits in a sandbox close by, sifting sand into a toy bucket. 

The man smiles at Annie, "My bosses gave me a couple of weeks off," he says. Annie shrugs, she rarely ever sees her father and she's just happy to have him around at least for a little bit. "Did you kill any bad guys?" she asks him. Jack frowns at his daughter, she's smart he thinks, "You know that I don't talk about my work around you kids..." he says....then he considers something in his mind for several seconds, hmm...why not, he muses, but she might kill me though.

"Hey you kids want to see a trick?" he asks his children. Annie and James look at their father and nod eagerly. Jack chuckles, "Okay, I'll be back in a second," he walks into the cottage and returns with one of his crimson steel revolvers. Yeah she's definitely going to kill me he thinks. Jack points at a yellow sign post 15 meters away, "See that sign?" he asks his kids, they both nod. Then he aims his revolver the opposite way towards a metal pole, which his wife uses to hang wet clothes off of to dry. "Pay close attention," he mutters as he narrows his eyes...*BANG!* He fires and the sound of multiple ricochets can be heard, a second later the signpost explodes. 

Annie's eyes widen in disbelief as if she just saw magic, "How'd you do that?" she asks him. Jack chuckles, "You just have to see all the angles...." he responds, "Wanna give it a try Annie?" he asks her. 

Suddenly the back door to the cottage slams open, *"JACK WHAT IN THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?!?!?!?"* Annie's Mother yells.

_Here and now..._
Annie thinks to herself, "Just gotta see all the angles...okay lets give that a try, pops."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2008)

"*Arrr!*" Dante said getting in the mood of a pirate, downing the water as if it were hard liquor. "*Don't ye worry young lasses, I'll be takin good care of ye!*" he shouted in a hoarse voice. *"Just so we are clear - I'll follow your orders as you are captain of the ship. Anything you want done I'll do it"*

*"Oh!*" he remembered and pulled out a shell from his bag. *"You're the guys with the ship so these may come in useful."* He handed them a some breath dials and a powerful jet dial. *"I picked these up on my little journey in heaven after I became a temporary God."*

The sentence was met with a disdainful look, as if he had just made up something.

*"What? It's true. I'll take you there one day."* It sounded like a bad pick up line but he was serious. "*you just put them on the back of the ship and it'll add some propulsion. The Jet one is real powerful though, so do what you please with them*." Again a look of complete disdain. Dante took out his swords.

*"Ok Watch!"* He spun the two swords above his head, creating a vortex of fire and wind, that climbed to the sky. *"See? Cool huh?"*

He looked around at the little fishing boat as they approached it. The guy was eating a fish and looked pretty scruffy but also had white hair, he wondered why so many folk he met had white hair. His green eyes looked back as he continued to eat.

He sat down and let the girls talk to him. It was their ship and he would happily follow orders of his superiors


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Somewhere at the Grand Line, Azkaban Prisons.....*

It is night and rains as the lightnings strike around the ocean.And in the middle there is the dark mountain were the Azkaban Prison is.
Like a fortress in the middle of the ocean.There are a lot of guards all around.Scary sounds and screams can be heard across the yard.The prisoners are in their cells at about this time.Dangerous men are in there forever until the day they will die or be executed.The time will show their fate behind the bars.

But one of them is different...the man that is in the darkest and safest cell.
He just waits there in the darkness smoking and drinking at his cell's corner while he can only hear some voices , maybe the guards, that talk outside of the big wooden door.
He is there for many years now, hungry and thirsty, as nobody cares about him anymore.
But he is famous in the prison and everyone there knows him.Everyone knows that he is a dangerous person and now they all wait for the time of his death.....


Suddenly the sound of a door opening can be heard as someone turns on the lights.
"So, another criminal, eh?" 
"Yes, but I don't think that he will survive in this prison for long."
"Huuhuhu....." 
"Anyway, we have no room for him at the upper cells and the only one left is..."
"Shit, are you sure?"
"Of course.We have to put him in the same cell with him."
"Pff....ok then.But be prepared."
The 2 marine guards grab their guns as one of them carries a new prisoner from his arm.
_"What, what?Where you take me??What are you talking about??"_ the thin man shouts.
And the marine guard hits him in the head.
"Shut up.We have no other option"
The marines open the wooden door and then walk inside towards the dark cell.
The marines aim the man in the cell with their guns while they open the door and kick the thin man inside.
Then they leave as they lock them again.
"Huhuhu, good luck!!" one of them says as they walk away and close the wooden door behind him.

And that man just stays there as the shandows cover his face.He just moves his head a bit and glances the thin man that he is really scared.
The thin man observes the man in the shandows as his long, old and dirty coat cover him over his shoulders.

*"My name is Black Bart."* the man finally spoke.
"Ehh...eh...ehhh....." the thin criminal was ready to cry as Black Bart spoke to him.
*"Calm down.I am not gonna hurt you."*
"Just leave me alone" the guy fall down to his knees on the other side of the cell.
*"My only question is: do you have a cigarette and matches?"*
"Why you ask.....?" his voice became strange as he was in a great shock.
"I can give my soul for a single cigarette...just plz!I will give you money."
"Huh..." the thin man just calmed down when he heard about money."Fine, I give you one cigarette for 100 beri."
*"Yeah sure just let me think where I have my pocket"*
and the thin man just pulled out of his shirt a mini box with matches and an old cigarette.The guards made the mistake to not even check him for illegeal stuff because of his weak appearence.
Black Bart moved fast as he grabbed from the thin's man hands the matches and the cigarette.
And finally put it in his mouth as the small flame from the match made the whole room lighter.
*"Finally!!!Damn, I am gonna die from smoking and maybe from drink too....hihihi"* For first time Black Bart laughted.
* "But I am afraid that I have to kill you now..."*
"What , what are you talking about??I just helped you.We had a deal but I don't want your money anymore...It is ok, really!"
*"Well let me explain it to you then.Well I had nothing in this cell for years except my silver metal hip flask, and that was the reason that I could not escape.But now this burning cigarette is gonna let me free.And I cannot worry about you while I will be escaping."*
Before the thin man manage to even react Black Bart with the cigarette at his mouth jumped on him and with a headlock killed him in seconds.
The guards heard the noise but it ws too late.
They pushed the wooden door as they run inside and catching the keys to open the cell's door.
*"Too late guys, I will see you in hell" * Black Bart was too confident and he was right.
When the guards walked closer to the door Black Bart stood up fast as he threw his burning cigarette at one guard's eye making him going crazy.As the one guard could not see clearly and suffering of pain, he went really close and Black Bart managed to grab him with his arm between the bars.
The other guard tried to aim and shoot Black Bart but he only shot his partner's body.
At high speeds Black Bart drew a knife fro the guard's belt and threw it with force straight to the other guard's head killing him instantly.

With the keys that he took from one of the dead guards he opened his own cell door and headed outside of the wooden door.
*"Finally!!I am free!!"*
He was finally out of his own cell but still inside the prison building.

He grabbed a crowbar and continued to find his own personall stuff that the guards had from when he was prisoned.
After some minutes of searching he finally found the room with all the prisoner's weapons and personal objects.
And he found his own things......
*"After so long time......"*
It is a case and a pack with many cigarettes and cigars, a silver metallic lighter, and some matches.
*"Time for chaos!"* He yells as he spreads around some of his rum with his silver hip flask.
He turns around and as he walks away he strikes a match and throws it back.
With the old and dirty pirate coat over his shoulders and the crowbar at his hand he continues in front as behind him the flames start burning everything.

After some minutes....
Black Bart runs on the halls of the prison as everyone is in panic cause of the smoke and the fire.He tuned the lights off too and now the whole prison is in the darkness as the guards don't know what to do.
Bart raches the room with the many cells and prisoners on the highest floor. As he passes he hits the crowbar at the bars of the cells and the sound make everyone scared like it is in a horror movie.
Only screams and terrible sounds can be heard this time.
_"HELP!!!"
"Help us!!!!"
"What is going on!!!"_

The man with a cigarette at his mouth walks at the shandows as he apsses from the guards and killing each one of them with single blows at their heads as the walls are covered in blood.
As he reaches a big window that is guarded with iron bars he stops and places his hands on them and rips them out of the wall.
The only reason he didn't do it at the bars of his cell was that his cell was made of special metal even stronger than steel.Thats why he could not escape with any other way.

Now he stands there at the open window one step away of his freedom.
He turns and looks at the hallway as he can see the shandows of the guards and even insane prisoners running as they cannot see nothing clearly in the darkness and trying to escape from the burning building too.

*"It took them more time to fix the lights this time and the fire will reach here too really soon.They seem to be doomed already"*
And he draws a quite big cigar that seems to be a hawana one.And throws it with force in front as he falls back and falling out of the window....and as he is in the air going down he whispers.....*"Exploding Cigar!!"* and 
then......

*BAM!!BOOM!!!*
As a huge explosiong from the inside of the building, blowing up the whole walls and the flames almost reached Bart in the air as the ruins were flying around and the whole building started collapsing.
That huge fortress was no more.....And everyone in that distant prisons just died.A massive number of marines and other people and even the officer of the Azkaban Prisons just died within 20 minutes.

And the man comes out of the ruins, the flames and the dust and walks to the small docks as there is only one small boat more like a simple wooden raft waiting for him.

It is a shiny day now as Black Bart sails at the open oceans of the Grand Line


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 7, 2008)

With Tatsu:

The reptilian creatures face off against each other, "The names Gash by the way, not like it'll matter, you'll be done in a few minutes anyway. He says licking his lips.

The two charge at each other, they lock hands and get into a pushing contest, "This is going no where," Tatsu says as he attempts to out strength him but gets no where. 

"You're right, Gator Drill!" Gash stretches his spinning tail at Tatsu and it stabs him in the chest. Tatsu endures the attack, and ignores the cut it caused. 

"I see, that's how it is." He lets go of Gash's hands and turns, smacking him with his tail. He then follows up with a punch to his chest, but Gash does the same to him. They back up and stare at each other, "His powers are too similar to mine..."

"Not quite there hot shot." He pounces at him on all fours, "Your missing one important quality!" He leaps and bites Tatsu's entire arm with his mouth. Tatsu's eyes grow wide as he feels the incredible pain of the alligator man's bite. "AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"

With James:

James: Who the hell are you?
The man walks out into the lantern's light. He is wearing a gray hooded jacket with the hood up, and black pants. 
Man: My name is Shusaku, I am the guardian and wielder of this blade. 
James: And you...live in a cave?
Shusaku: Correct, it helps with my training. So you wish to recieve this blade?

He holds onto the hilt of the sheathed sword on his waist.
James: Yea, but first off, the only way to find this sword is to accidentily fall through a trap door?
Shusaku: Yes, it is fate, which is the name of this Blade: Hateshi.
He says as he draws his blade. It is a very fine, well crafted sword. It has a red twisting design going along the blade and a black hilt with red diamonds going down it.

James: Whoa... 
He finds himself staring at the sword for a while before he snaps back.
James: Alright pal, lets do this.
He says as he draws his two swords. They circle around each other for a little until James finally makes the first move. He leaps into the air and clashes with Shusaku, causing minor shockwaves to pulse through the air.

Shusaku: And it begins...


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 7, 2008)

OC pointed his shotgun at the man's face and fired, but the marine was already gone.  OC spun around, looking for where the marine could have gone.  Suddenly, his neck began to tighten.  He looked down to see a tightening chain around his neck.  "You cannot stand in the way of Absolute Justice! A pirate like you must be killed!" Polybus shouted from above.  

OC looked in the direction of Polybus's shout.  He saw Polybus standing on the mast, holding the chain that snaked around OC's neck.  OC tried to pull it off, but it was too tight.  Activating his super strength, he easily snapped it off.  He then quickly deactivated it from fear of running out of energy.   

The chain snapped back up to the mast before snapping back down again.  OC leaped out the way, but he was too slow.  The chain slammed into OC's thigh, and this time there was a spike attached to it.  Blood began to pour out.  OC grabbed the chain and painstakingly pulled it out as quickly as he could.  This time, he didn't let go of it.  

Polybus attempted to pull it back, but OC's grip was too tight.  He laughed at OC.  "Stupid pirate! You continue to underestimate me!"  Polybus whipped out another chain down at OC.  OC attempted to move out of the way while still holding on to the chain, but he failed.  The second chain, also with a spike on it, slammed into OC's other leg.   

_Stupid marine... I can't use any of my abilities without risking falling unconscious.  I need to think of something..._  OC thought as he used his left hand to pull the chain out of his leg while still holding on to the first chain with his right hand.  He slowly stood up, holding both chains.   

"Hyahahaha! Maybe I should have told you that the chains release electricity into your body!" Polybus laughed.  OC grinned as he felt his bio-electrical energy return.  "Unnnhh..."  He pretended to in pain and slowly collapsed onto the ground to Polybus's immense pleasure.  

Polybus leaped down from the mast and headed towards OC.  He lifted him up by the chin.  "What an ugly face.  I hope you don't mind if I kick it in." Both of them still holding chains, Polybus lifted his foot back to kick OC.     

OC then activated his latest weapon.  After he had defeated Gunther, he realized he could turn the electricity in his body into a weapon.  He had taken wires inside his arm and connected them to the center of his palm, allowing to release bio-electricity at will.  Although it took up an insanely large amount of energy, the results they produced were with it.   

Bio-electricity blasted out of OC's palms and through the chains, conducting instantly into Polybus's body.  Polybus screamed as his nerves felt like they were exploding.  He dropped the chains and collapsed onto the ground screaming in agony and thrashing.     

OC dimly saw Polybus crawling away from the *Infinite Injustice* as his bio-electricity was drained from the attack.  Using the last of his energy, he picked himself up and headed down to his quarters, falling asleep immediately. 

_The Grand Line..._ 

A massive ship sailed in stormy waters.  Massive waves battered it, but it was not deterred.  Even though it was gigantic, it moved at the speed of many smaller ships.  Small windows with green light coming out dotted the ship, and screams of agony could be heard from inside.  On the top of the ship, there was a large cabin.  A rain coated man knocked three times before opening the door and entering.   

Inside, the man found himself in a luxurious room.  The carpet was made out of rare animal skins, and the walls were dotted with ancient and famous paintings.  In the center there was a massive desk carved out pure ivory.  The Doctor sat behind the desk.   

The Doctor's skin was extremely pale, almost pure white.  His body was almost completely skin and bones, he had virtually no flesh.  His eyes were pure black, not a hint of any color from the sclera or iris.  His silky black hair was swept back and went down to his neck.  He was wearing a fancy jacket with golden buttons.    

The Doctor stood up.  He was wearing a leather belt with a silver skull with emeralds in the eye sockets as a belt-buckle.  He was holding a cane made out of pure ebony with a hawk carved out of diamonds at the top, but he didn't seem to need it.  "What is it, Job?" he rasped.   

"Gunther and Anna are dead. There signals went down several minutes ago."  "Excellent.  It seems OC is progressing as planned." "Sir, I have some bad news.  The higher ups decided to send Taskforce Absolute Justice to deal with OC and his crew." "That doesn't matter.  I have connections within that crew that can ensure OC's survival." 

"Sir- one more thing.  We picked up a recording from Anna's body.  A high ranking agent, one of the World Nobles, was there at the same time and has shown sentiments that are not pleasing."  Job handed the Doctor the recording.  The Doctor put it next to his ear and began to play it.  "The arrogant World Nobles think they are in control.  They have no idea how much they are being used... You are dismissed."  The Doctor waved his hand at Job and Job left.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 7, 2008)

Shin Vs Kazuma continued

Round two of the battle starts with Kazuma standing still, ready to take whatever Shin will throw at him and then go for the finisher.
In front of him Shin takes on an opening stance with his sword held up high.
"Monsoon Massacre."He decided to name this branch of  his self created sowrdfighting style "Calamity Blade."
Atleast for now it would be known as Monsoon Massage, he didn't quite like it but it was a fitting name and usable for now.

"Flashy named techniques aren't going to help you win."Kazuma responded and both bolted towards the other and while Kazuma tried to overpower Shin again but hesitated when he noticed the irregular movement pattern of his opponent that made it difficult to estimate when to strike and so decided to go for the defence. Atleast for now, since he wasn't immortal obviously and and accurate hit from the Smokin' Samurai would kill him and not feeling it would only make a small different.

But what happened next was unexpected, a flurry of slashes that were made so fast that they it gave him the impression that he wasn't simply trying to land a hit but that this Monsoon Massacre was a collection of well rehearsed attacking pattern.Kazuma barely managed to keep up and attempted to memorise the pattern.

Though by  the time he finally completely realised what this Monsoon Massacre was, it was already too late.The part about it being well rehearsed was correct but it was a multitude of attacking patterns that he switched between depending on the situation and to throw his opponent off.
Though at first Kazuma was only taking minor cuts.when the scarred swordsman felt confident in the fact he had memorised the pattern in wich the attack scame, Shin switched to a completely different one and completely butchered his opponent.

By the time Shin regained his cool, there was little left of his opponent and actually had to remove a couple of fingers out of his hoodie.
"I went a little overboard there, though the fact I'm for once not covered in my own blood is a nice change."Shin said to no one in particular as he attempted to find his way back to the Infinite Injustice.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2008)

_Annie vs Niles Hawthorne..._
A hail of bullets ricochet off of Hawthrone's snake shield, he rolls his eyes at the gunslingers stubbornness, "I already told you, my defense cannot be penetrated!" he hollers.

From behind the chimney stack, Annie lobs a black cartridge at the shield. It explodes creating a large fireball. The snake shield trembles but holds firm, and yet too close for comfort, thinks Hawthorne... He looks down at the slithering head of Sabra, "Let's end this now my pet," he says. Sabra hisses and extends its neck from behind the scaly shield and stealthily creeps around the side to catch Annie off guard. 

Meanwhile from behind the chimney stack, Annie focuses her mind and tries to picture how her father manipulated the angle of his bullet. You can do this Annie, she thinks, if he can do it then so can you. She scans the area looking for the angles, using the engineer part of her mind to calculate the best trajectory. Annie focuses on a lead pipe sticking out of the ground and prays, "Here goes nothing..."  *Bang!* Multiple ricochets can be heard....

"ARRRRGGGGHHH!!!!" shouts Hawthorne in pain, "YOU SHOT ME IN THE ASS!!!!" The gunslingers bullet had struck from behind where his shield didn't extend. Annie can't help but laugh, "Well its progress at least..." she mutters to herself as she takes aim again but suddenly Sabra appears from her right side and bites at her neck. Annie moves her hand in a blur and grabs the snake's jaw holding it back, it's fang just inches from her face. 

The girls arms shake as she struggles to keep the snake at bay, it writhes around thrashing Annie back and forth. Suddenly the snake spits acid poison at her face point blank range.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 7, 2008)

Led was running to the big hall of the building to find Shin.
But as he was running towards suddenly a man appeared in front of him.He was wearing a long marine coat over his shoulders and then walked even closer to Led.
"Oi, who are you?I have to run"
_"Yihoyiho yiho yiho"_
"Huh, why you speak like that?Are you some kind of stupid?"
_"What are you talking about?It is my laught"_
Led just run towards him and the marine guy took an offensive stance.But as Led approached him just passed and continued towards ignoring him.
_"Stop in the name of Mr. Glue"_
Led stopped and turned around.
"Huh?Is this a kind of a new law or something?"
_"Stop it!Why you ask things like that everytime?"_
And Led turned aroundonce again and started running again.But then stopped and could not move his feet.
"What the....?"
as he looked down he could see his legs being trapped in a kind of sticky thing.
_"Yiho yiho yiho....I am Glue man.I ate the paramecia fruit Glue Glue and now I can produce glue and manipulate it as I want.That means your death."_
"No way.Glue is harmless to people."
_"Damn you!"_

Mr.Glue put his hands on the floor _"Glue Trap!!"_ and the whole floor started being covered in powerfull glue.And it was moving closer to Led.
"You just waste my time "
"Bam Bam Rocket!!" as Led blew himself from the floor and as he was in the air "Bam Bam Rocket!!" in the direction of Mr.Glue.
_"Glue Superstrong Wall!!" _as the glue from the floor raised up as a wall of hard glue that freezed in seconds.
Led was moving like a rocket in extreme speeds towards the wall when he used "Bam Bam Cannon Fist!!!" breaking the wall as the attack continued forward smashing Mr.Glue's face without managing to react and sending him destroying the opposite wall with force.

Mr. Glue was bad injured but still alive.
"I have no time, c ya "
Led just run again to his way.
He was really near now....


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 7, 2008)

Ace toke another bite of his fish and then heard water rolling fast. "What my ship isn't moving so that means..." He turned around hoping to see a large ship off to teh distance but instead he saw a small boat coming straight at him. "Ah shit!"  he yelled as the got close enough to talk to him. he started thinking fast! _"Oh shit! pirates i can tell by teh weapons! but they have no pirate flag? No it doesn't matter i well die here unless i talk right!" _ he then smiled a fake smile. 

"Yello i am Ace!" He then put his hands up. "please don't kill me! pirates i can help you really you see this boat can be yours and well i have a little talent..." He now got a smirk.  "I can make you alot of money..."  he then looked back at his sack. He still had a knife but it would be a last resort and he was guessing he wouldent even win any way. "So you wanna hear more..."  he said as he now looked at the number of pirates. _"3! only 3! Well there might be more but i am guessing one of those is teh captain.." _ he now smirked at these 'pirates'


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 7, 2008)

Fluck hacked up a little more blood from whatever internal organ happened to be feeling a little poorly at that time and stood up. "...What the hell...is this..." His eyes were glazed over and pain as he had never felt before coursed through his whole body. He coughed a bit more as the Petty Officer approached him. 

"Hey, just give up, yeah? I haven't got a clue what this strange ability of yours is, but it won't matter if you can't use it."

"...Hey. Let me ask you one thing. You're really strong, right? Then why are you only a Petty Officer? Are all the marines really as strong as this?"

"Nah. Having a high rank isn't just about strength, you have to take charge of administration and command over other marines too. That just ain't for me, if you know what I mean? A simple life is just much better, less hassle, more enjoyment."

"...Ha...Life's great, eh? A simple life...what an irony..." murmurs unhappily to himself.

"Sorry, but I have to kill you now. No hard feelings."

The marine stepped forward and lifted Fluck up with the right hand before pummeling him over and over with the left. Each blow shook the chaos user's body like a rag doll. "...Shit..." the chaos user thought as he ws struck each other. The pain didn't even matter anymore, his nerves were firing too constantly.

"A simple life, eh...Pity I'll never experience that..." John lifted up his right foot as he released his grip on Fluck's cloak, then slammed him straight into the ground. Bits of rock flew upwards from the impact and a dust cloud rose.

"...I don't want to die...I've already...decided. If I can't live normally, then I won't...reject chaos anymore. That is who...I am...aren't I?"

Fluck rose again slowly as wind picked up around him. His breathing was shallow and labored. 

"Wow...you really are strong, aren't you...Most people would have been killed over and over already. Still, you have to die. Sorry."

"I...have to die? No...who...are you? Who...am I?"

Fluck's eyes widened maniacally and his white hair flashed and turned back into the darkest black. The wind magnified and became nothing short of typhoon strength as it picked up John and slammed him into a house. His cloak flapped wildly, splattered in blood, and then, simultaneously, everyone on the island felt an unparelled disturbance within their hearts, even amidst the drowning sorrow and melancholy. The fighters, especially, who were more receptive to phenomena such as the outburst- no, that was too mild. The _explosion_ of chaotic energy surged over the entire island and the fighters felt it far more than anyone else.

"i...aM ChAoS...!"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2008)

At Dante’s antics Heather rolls her eyes.  “Did I get protection?  Or a clown…”  she mumbles to herself with a shake of her head.  As Nikki changed course to head for the fishing vessel Heather leapt onto the railing.  The little ship took a hard turn to come along side the other one though Heathers balance was unwavering.

Before she could speak a word the man in the other ship began to speak causing Heather to smirk and Nikki to groan inwardly.  _“Another one…” _Nikki thinks to herself as she awaits Heathers command.  “Do we need another one Heather?  We barely have enough room to fit him!” Nikki whines as she points to Dante.

“We will do as I decide.”  Heather says her eyes narrowing at Nikki causing her to shy back some.  “Besides, a man like that…” she adds hooking thumb toward Dante “Only looks that big because of his ego.  I am sure over time he will shrink in your eyes.  Remember this Nikki, when their ego’s are as big as mountains…“  she says with a smirk “They don’t normally have anything more than one of these…“  Heather says taking out a cigarette and lighting it.  “In there pants.“  she takes a drag then and smirks as she waves absently toward Dante.  “Take those interesting little toys he has...”  Heather states to Nikki as she turns to glare down at the man in the other ship.   

"Yes Heather..."  Nikki says walking to Dante and putting her hands out.

Heather turned her attention back at Ace as she crossed her arms.  “You do not look like the fisherman the boat implies that you are.”  she says looking him over as she begins to pace the railing.  “You say you can make me money?”  she says tapping her lips lightly with the tip of her dagger.  “How may I ask would you be able to do that?”  she asks looking at the ship.  “A paltry sum is all I will get for that tub so I am guessing it is some other way…”  she adds wrinkling her nose slightly at the fishy smell that wafted over to her as she awaits his response.  “I am assuming your, shall we say, self expressed talent has to do with how you will make me money?  Oh, and do speak quickly my patience is running thin on this day...”  Heather raises an eyebrow as she returns the mans smirk and awaits his answer.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2008)

_Annie vs Niles Hawthorne - The finale_
The green acid attack flies at Annie's face and she moves her left hand in a blur towards her belt and grabs a cartridge, smashing it against her head, the acid hits her dead on, smoking and sizzling all over her but a gelatinous material already coating her face protects her skin. The gunslinger had used one of her own Gel Rounds on her face. 

Annie grabs Sabra's head (which is almost as big as Annie is) and literally pins it in a choke hold and sprints towards the edge of the Shipwright Office where the water is. _Only got a couple of seconds left,_ she thinks to herself. Sabra, thrashes furiously in Annie's grip and manages to break free, biting her in the wrist but she blocks out the pain and holds tight to the snake. The acid quickly eats through the gel covering, coating her face and she leaps off of the building, a 12 story drop, hitting the water like a cannonball with the snake in tow.  

Hawthorne, still smarting from being shot in the rear end, limps towards the edge of the building and looks down. He can see bubbles reach the surface but there's no sign of the girl or Sabra. Suddenly the inert Bisento form of the Snake floats upward, the water having robbed the bladed weapon of its fused Devil Fruit properties. He has no clue that Annie used a Gel round at the last second to protect herself from the acid attack and assumes that her face must have melted off long before she hit the water. 

The Marine frowns, "A pity and I truly admired her tenacity..." he says to himself. For a second he was actually thinking about letting the girl go but now that's clearly impossible. 

He turns his back to go and collect Sabra from down below when suddenly a geyser of water shoots upward and Annie appears high in the air, her gold Revolvers in hand, "Airburst Bubble..." the gunslinger mutters as she tackles the Marine, they both go rolling end over end across the rooftop until Annie gains top control and pins Hawthorne down. The girls face is bright red, as if she got a bad sunburn at the beach and she's totally drenched. Annie presses her revolver against his temple, "Live or die?" she asks simply. 

Hawthorne doesn't reply and just stares at Annie coolly, "Does it matter?" he asks her, "If you don't kill me then my Commander will probably kill me for my failure anyway..." _more like dine on me..._ he muses silently. 

Annie narrows her eyes at the man, "I wasn't going to kill you anyhow," she replies, holstering her revolvers and gets to her feet, "I'm gonna go help my friends..." As the gunslinger walks away her vision starts to become foggy and everything seems to spin around in her field of vision. She stumbles then collapses to her knees, Annie looks at her wrist where Sabra bit her, the bite wound is red and inflamed.

Hawthorne sits up and stares at her, "That should be the poison working its way through your bloodstream," he says casually, "I estimate you have about 5 minutes left before you go into cardiac arrest..." 

Annie's mind fall into darkness.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 7, 2008)

Tatsu vs Gash:

Gash's teeth have sunk into Tatsu's arm which is engulfed by his large alligator mouth. "Ah naht dahn hyet!" (I'm not done yet!) The alligator man says before he starts to turn his entire body, "Death Roll!" His body flips and Tatsu feels his arm about to break. 

"Dragon Point!!!!" Tatsu transforms just in time and his arm grows too large for the man to twist. He is now stuck on the end of his arm that he is holding in the air. "We may both have scales and tails..."

Gash tries to break free but he cannot, "And you may have a bigger mouth..." He struggles but gets no where, "But there are two things that Dragon's have that alligators could never dream of having..." As he says this he flies into the air. 

"You guessed it, one's flying..." They are hovering so high that the people on the land start to look like ants.

 "And you're about to see the other one..." He takes a deep breath and Gash's eyes grow as wide as they can, "Dragon's Flame!" Tatsu blazes the man and then transforms back into Hybrid Point: Wings, causing him to slide right off of his arm and plummet to the ground. 

He crashes down making a huge crator, Tatsu lands next to him and turns back to normal. He feels his new clothes, "Still in one piece, thanks old man." He runs into the building insearch of the rest of his crew.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 7, 2008)

With Alph.

The badly damaged Alph, had no idea how he seemingly ended up as the winner of that battle yet his fists were badly damaged.The damage to his fists was because of the power that Trans-Am system brough, it was strong to the point that his fists weren't able to withstand the force.
He had to get back to the ship to get himself repaired, and to recharge since he had about enough juice left for one sonic cannon and perhaps to launch his cannons but after that he would probably deactivate automatically.

With Shin.

Meanwhile Shin also made his way back to the Infinite,though all of the blood that Kazuma's death had sprayed on him had colored his sweater from white to a dark red color, the fact that wasn't hallucinatiing or about to pass out made him quite the happy samurai.It didn't take long for Shin to stumble upon a crew mate, as he eventually met Led on his path.
The Df user gave him a weird look, and pointed out all of the blood that Shin was covered with but Shin simply replied with."Don't even ask, it's a long story but I think almost none of it is mine."

Though suddenly Shin felt an powerfull presence on the island, it came out of nowhere and it completely blew away that other sensation in his gut, Shin quickly realised that he wasn't the only one that felt this one as Led threw him a schocked look as well and the two rushed to see wether one of their nakama was involved with that presence.

With M.J. 

"That damn Frank actually left me alone, I knew he didn't give a crap about me but to think he wouldn't expect me use this chance to escape."M.J. mumbled to herself as she was quickly took whatever she could take with her from her home and threw it inside a carriage that had already been filled with most of the money she had made with selling those men.
"With all of the chaos going on, no one will probably notice me missing."She jsut hoped she wouldn't run into a marine or something while she rode the horse and carriage.

When she realised the carriage would get too heavy for horses if she took even more......Or the carriage would break from the weight, she quickly got on and hurried towards the Shipyards, afterall she needed a ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2008)

_With Annie..._
Annie lays back on the rooftop, her eyes closed. Suddenly her eyes flutter and she coughs violently. She looks up at the sky and then at her surroundings, Lt. Hawthorne is gone. 

"How long has it been?" she mutters to herself. _And why am I not  dead yet_....she thinks, _that Marine said I only had five minutes left_ but then she pushes all this out of her mind. "Gotta help Shin and the others..." 

The gunslinger crawls her way to the rooftop door that leads to the stairwell. The entire effort strains the girl more then she could ever imagine, however inch by inch she makes her way, reaching deep down into her reserves. The only thing that keeps her going is a picture in her head of the crewmates that she's made in the past weeks and how she doesn't want to see that picture ripped apart. "Annie you've become a softie..." the gunner says weakly and she chuckles.

By the time Annie makes her way outside of the building next to the dock entrance, her 5 minutes are almost up. The gunslinger feels her heartbeat slow dramatically and she collapses to the ground. Up ahead a carriage speeds through the dock entrance right at Annie, whoever is driving it must not be paying attention, or extremely unfocused with other thoughts, because the horses in the lead, brake literally an inch from Annie's head. 

The driver gets out and strides towards the girl. Annie manages to roll to her side with the last of her strength and look up at the driver, its a dark haired woman. Annie grasps the woman's ankle, "I gotta help my friend...he was kidnapped by some crazy Doctor..." but before she can finish, Annie blacks out.

_From a rooftop closeby..._
Lt. Niles Hawthorne observes all this from his perch, he had let the girl live out of principle. His eyes widen in surprise when he sees M.J. leap out of the carriage, "Is the good doctor trying to beat a hasty retreat?" he muses to himself. 

Hawthorne looks down at the mini den den mushi on his wrist and debates whether or not to report it to the Commander. After several agonizing minutes he sighs, "You're a fool Hawthorne..."  he says to himself and he activates the den den mushi.

"Commander, this is Lt. Hawthorne, I've spotted M.J. at the Docks, it seems that she is trying to escape..." Hawthorne says no more and cuts off the line, feeling like the worlds biggest jackass.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 7, 2008)

Ace grinned at teh two girls. "No i am no fisher I stole this while i was in the middle of teh ocean! The two real fisher's are somewhere in teh ocean now?" he then looked back at the ocean smiling and then back at heather now putting his hands down. "Well my talent is done with these..."  he smirked as he pulled out a deck of cards. "And these..."  He slipped out of his left sleeve 4 Aces. "Yes that is my talent! I am one of the best cheater in the north blue! You see i well show you this bag of 200 belli i am about to give you started with me only having 30 belli. Also i got this 200 from 30 in only 2 days.."  a smile crossed his face as he pulled out of his sack a bag of 200 belli tossing it to heather. "Keep it!" he then looked at the man on teh boat.

"Now i am a decent fighter but he looks like he can do alot better at it then me!" he then looked back at heather. "Oh and you never said you name what is it...?"  he said with a evil grin on his face and his green eyes looking at teh sea.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 7, 2008)

With M.J.

While heart was throbbing, the fear of running into Marine Commander Starsmore or one his cronies was the cause of it.Afterall the woman stood no chance against powerhouses like that, especially the Marine Commander could blow her and a large part of the island away with one order.
Though as he was lost in thought, she wasn't paying enough attention to the road and only barely managed to stop when she suddenly spotted a body on the road in front of her.

"Those damn brutes, leaving corpses lying in the middle of the road!"She cursed who ever was responsible for this, though she was in a hurry.....runner over the remains of human being went a little too far and so she quickly stepped off to move the body out of the way but when a hand grabbed her ankle she yelped in surprise.
"Shit!"By nowhere was little left of that charming and innocent lady act of her's."I damn near had a heart attack."As she was trying to catch her breath she looked down when the girl said.

"I gotta help my friend...he was kidnapped by some crazy Doctor..."

"Shin?"Was her first reaction to this, well it was very charming that this girl was trying to save that sweet kid but she really wasn't in any state to move, let alone save Shin, who was probably dead by now.
"I'm impressed by your determination girl but I really have to go now."M.J. sighed since it didn't feel right leaving this girl there like that, afterall Mary was a doctor but right now she didn't have time for this.

It took a while but eventually she pulled Annie's hand of her ankle and was about to drag her to the side when she noticed the bite mark on her wrist.
"I see you met Hawthorne.....A little girl like you fighting with that man to save her boyfriend, how romantic!"Hearts appeared  in her eyes and she gave a dreamy sigh, though she was making a rather obvious false assumption since the girl just said friend a minute ago but still M.J. seemed to truly believe or simply preferred that tragic love story.

"Since you don't have much time and I don't wish someone to experience the same tragedy."She was reffering to her past, where she was helpless to save the man she loved."I'll try to help you."She only had a minute or two, M.J. rushed to her carriage and quickly grabbed the bag of medical supplies she needed.She took a syringe wich she filled with a clear liquid and injected Annie with it.

"All I can do right now is inject you with Epinephrine, I just hope I wasn't too late."She said as she waited to see wether Annie would make it, Kazuma once fought the marine too and had been too careless to evade the poison.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 7, 2008)

Shin and Led eventually spot another familiar figure. Tatsu is standing in the door way holding his blood covered arm from Gash's bite. They first stare at his arm but Tatsu beats them to saying anything, "Just a flesh wound, it happens." 

They then look at the seriously injured or possibly dead alligator man who lies in a giant crator. Again Tatsu gets the first word off, "He fell..."  He looks up, "From really high, if you catch my drift. He's not worth any bigger explanation than that. Besides, we have bigger things to worry about, I'm sure you felt that..." They nod and they start off in the direction where the dangerous precense can be felt.

James vs Shusaku

After the two clash blades and creature the shockwave James leaps back a little.
Shusaku: What, are you afraid?
James: Never, I just don't want to let myself get too excited.
He says with a large grin. He then pressed forward again and they clash in a similar manor. Shusaku smoothly slides his blade off of James' and spins around in attempt to cut him in the side but James barely manages to block the attack.

Shusaku: You're reaction time isn't too bad, but how well does it work when I used the element of suprise!
He raises his knee and it hits the hilt of the blade sending it shooting upwards, right for James' face. He pulls his head back as quickly as he can but it causes a deep cut on his chin. 

He whipes the blood off of his face and raises his mask over it.
James: It'll take a lot more than little tricks to beat me!
He holds both blades out in front of him and begins to cut an X in the air with them and move forward. 
James: Monkey Slicer!
Shusaku begins to parry each sword back and forth until he finds an opening and juts his sword. It cuts James in the side, he goes to reach for his cut to cover it but forces himself to remain focused on the battle.
Shusaku: Good to know where your head is at, but it will take a lot more than what I've seen to defeat me.

James: I'm just getting started!
He charges forward and the two begin to exchange blows, the sound of metal on metal clings throughout the cave.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2008)

Heather begins to pace the railing a he speaks.   Taking a few drags on her smoke she remains quiet letting him have his say.  She stops pacing in front of him tapping her bare foot on the railing for a moment as she thinks.  ?A card shark huh??  she says as she thinks.  ?Though you cheat?? she looks at his sleeve as she catches the bag of belli he tosses her.  ?Deal with this.?  Heather says tossing the bag immediately to Nikki.

?Yes Heather.?  Nikki says catching the bag and heading for the cabin though she gives Dante a wide berth.  

?So now, we have established your particular talent.?  Heather says as she bends her knees so they were looking eye to eye.  ?How does that benefit me??  she asks as she stands again pacing some more as she finishes her smoke tossing it into the waters below.  

As the boats rock gently in the water and Nikki resurfaces from the cabin Heather holds up her hand before he can speak again.  ?I will tell you this.  If you split your winnings with me.? she thinks for a moment.  ?At a 70/30 split.  No wait?I will be fair to you.?  she shakes her head slightly giving him the same evil grin.  ?I will say 60/40.  And, know I mean the 60 to me." Heather thinks for a second as she adds "I also get the profits from selling that heap.?  Heather states pointing at the fishing boat he is in.  Taking a swallow from her flask and lighting another cigarette she holds up her finger pausing him.  ?And if you are ever caught cheating do not expect us to come to your rescue.  Other than that I am sure my colleagues and I can afford you some protection and safe transportation.?  Heather stops walking in front of him and looks down raising an eyebrow as she takes another drag, blowing a smoke ring at him.  ?If those terms seem acceptable to you, then welcome aboard.?  she says giving him almost a mock bow.  ?I will give you a moment to think things over.?  Heather says jumping off the railing and walking toward Nikki.

?What are you doing?? Nikki whines to her in a whisper.  ?One falls from the sky.  The other just shows up giving you things??  she sighs slightly.  ?Don?t you think this is a bit odd??

?I told you Nikki.  The gods are showing there approval of me.?  Heather says arrogantly as she looks the two men over.  ?Go use your rope.?  she states quietly to Nikki as she waits.

?Yes Heather?? Nikki says with a sigh knowing that she had been dismissed.  She walks over to the barrel containing the rope and pulling out one end she begins to weave as she glares at the men.

Heather smirks at her slightly knowing Nikki knew exactly what she meant.  She walks back to the railing letting her fingers trail lightly along Dante?s cheek as she passes and looks at Ace.  ?Well?? Heather asks curious of his answer.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 7, 2008)

Ace was silent for a minute thinking. "Eh 60/40 i am fine with that it covers my time aboard your ship.. But the thing is this that worries me i can make money almost any where  but a casino because they use there own decks and i might get caught with aces and some one else might have a pair or so... But i can make a shit more there if i get lucky... So it seems that i would not be going to a casino and making you alot of money because you and your allies would not come and get me.." He smirked. "But.... I guess well take teh deal i don't care about this piece of shit fishing boat anyway sell it.... Oh and i am not just going to go make you money while you guys go do something else i well in my spare time..." He then looked at Dante. "What and he hell do you mean he fell out of the sky?" he then looked back at heather "Well i guess it is a deal then!"  

He smirked and then looked at the small sloop. "Is that thing going to be big enough or are we going to have to get a new boat at the next island?"  he asked as he waited for a rope to drop down to him so he could get aboard.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2008)

As the boost of Adrenaline rushes into Annie's body, her heart restarts like a revved engine. The gunslinger's eyes flutter and she inhales sharply, gasping for air, she sits up boltright, momentarily disoriented and writhes around trying to get her bearing. After several seconds her mind clears and she looks up at the dark haired woman. 

"Thank you..." she pants, "You just saved my life, lady...." The gunslinger smiles at the woman and then looks at her medical kit and the empty syringe but for some reason in her mind she doesn't make any connection with the crazy Black Widow who kidnapped Shin, even though Jessie's clone even gave her a description of the woman. Perhaps the sensation of almost dieing has dulled her sense momentarily but whatever the case she feels thankful, wondering what the odds are of running into a doctor would be.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 7, 2008)

With M.J. and Annie.

"I'm a doctor, saving lives is what I do for a living."She jokes."But you should rest, you won't be saving anyone anytime soon."Though Annie would live, she was by no means instantly cured.
She couldn't keep the thought out of her mind wether Commander Starsmore was already aware of the fact she was attempting to leave the island, either way she should hurry and try to get as far away as possible.

"Girl, a Marine Commander can arrive any second now, if you have a ship *NOW* would be a good time to leave.....And to take me with you ofcourse."She hadn't thought this far but M.J. had no idea how to sail a ship all by herself.

On a road leading to town and away from the marine base.

A squad of marines were marching around a giant tortoise the size of a car, if cars would exist in One Piece, and on top of tortoise was a man sitting comfortable on a makeshift throne that was attached to the shell of the animal.With a glass of wine in his hand the Marine Commander, who had a rather puffy shirt and a powdered wig on, casually sipped his wine as he headed to personally take care of his dinner arrangements.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2008)

_With Jessie..._
Jessie groans as she comes to awareness. She gets to her feet and looks at the crater that Mathias lies in then looks around. "How long was I out?" she wonders. Then Jessie's mind focuses on her mom, who was being carried away by one of her clones. 

"I've got to find her!" she exclaims and runs out of the alleyway towards the docks hoping that her clone made it that far before dispersing. 

_With Annie and M.J. _
Annie nods at M.J.'s comment, she feels weak and has an intense headache, plus her vision is a bit blurry. "You're right...I'm probably in no shape to go another round with someone like that Marine fella..." she begrudgingly admits, "But you don't understand lady, I can't leave....my friends need me. If I were in the same pickle, I'm sure that any of them would go just as far to save me..." 

The gunslinger struggles to her feet even though every inch of her body screams to her, to sleep for a week. She looks at M.J. "And don't worry about this Marine commander...my friends can take him any day of the week, of that I have no doubt."

Annie leans against M.J.'s carriage for support and smirks at the woman, "Its kinda funny, my crew is looking for a Doctor. Maybe you could join us once this whole mess blows over...oh and by the way, my name's Annie whats yours?" asks the gunslinger offering the woman her hand. 

Fortunately or unfortunately depending on how you look at it, Jessie's clone also told Annie the name of the Doctor who kidnapped Shin.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 8, 2008)

Heather leans on the railing as she listens to him agree to her deal with a smirk.  ?Very well then.  So I assume you are planning on assisting us when we do??  She pauses for a moment before continuing ?Other things?  As you put it.?  Heather chuckles lightly.  ?I am sure that will be fine though just don?t get in the way.? Heather turns then to look at Nikki.  ?Toss him a rope to tie up that old scow.? she says turning back to him.  ?I am assuming you can at least climb a rope??

?Yes Heather.?  Nikki says putting down the rope that her fingers were deftly weaving into a recognizable form.  She heads near the stern and grabs a heavy rope that was already tied down.  Nikki tosses it over to him so he can tie the fishing boat to be towed.

?Before I forget.? Heather says to him.  ?I think another ten percent of your winnings should go to the muscle over there.  Maybe more if he himself is willing to come to your rescue if those aces should slip.  But, I will leave that between the two of you to decide.? 

?The hammocks will be done soon.?  Nikki says walking to Heather though still tossing glares at the men.

?Right??  Heather says thinking.  ?We just might need to get a bigger ship when we are able.  Nikki is making hammocks for the two of you to sleep on deck.  We only have one cabin, though sharing might be fun.  I don?t think my friend here would appreciate it.?  Heather says with a laugh as Nikki blushes deeply.  ?I think this is going to be a very interesting time for us Nikki.?  she says her laugh continuing.

?I think it is going to suck??  Nikki mumbles under her breath as she goes back to her quick weaving.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 8, 2008)

_Two Years ago on Shabondy..._
We focus on burning house, home to a notorious ring of slavers. A ragged and bruised group of slavers run for their lives but are gunned down by a hail of bullets. Annie appears over them with her Gold Revolvers drawn, the gunslinger only purposely shot them in non vital areas, "You're little slave ring is busted!" she exclaims. 

Suddenly a slaver appears behind her with an axe and hurls it at her. Annie spins around but the iron axe transforms into a wad of cotton candy before it hits her face. The girl moves her hand in a blur and grabs the cotton candy out of the air. 

A bullet tears into the axe wielding slavers head and he slumps to the ground. Rek yawns as he walks towards Annie with a pistol in his grip, "How droll...but at least it will up my monthly allowance," he mutters. Annie frowns at the noble, "We're doing good work here you know!" she hollers at him. Suddenly more Slavers rush out of the burning building with weapons in hand, "Slavery is legal in Shabondy you ain't got no right to interfere in our business!!!" one of them yells. 

From a rooftop nearby Annie's father watches her intently and then smirks, he disappears in a blur of movement.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 8, 2008)

_Du Mortis Manor, Marieoja_

Bartle Du Mortis and his brother stood parallel to one another in a spacious study in the mansion. This was unlike Bartle's study, which was filled with rare paintings and other artifacts. This room only had a gigantic map of the world placed on a large table. There were no other pieces of furniture in the room aside from this. "Oi, Claudius." He called to the bald,skinny man who stood next to him, dressed in ornate robes. "Ya know why father called us here?" Claudius shook his head. "I have no idea, brother. All I know is he hasn't been this peeved since Tiger raided Marieoja." Bartle laughed when Tiger was mentioned. "Aye, those where some good times, weren't they, brother?" Claudius rolled his eyes. "What are you talking about, that brute beat the living daylights out of me!" Bartle poked his brother with his zweihander. "Actually, Claudius, that was me. " An awkward silence followed, until the ebony door on the other side of the room opened. An old man entered the room accompanied by a group of armored men. "Bartle, Claudius, how are your children?"

_Syren Island_

Matyr had just arrived on the Windy Dirge, the barrel-shaped Romanov already on deck, fully armed . Ruru was confused as to why he wanted the Romanov ready, but when he saw the flying seaking rampaging through the good part of town, he immediately went down to the artillery batteries to prepare the cannons. "Time for me to take down that monster." Matyr jumps inside the Romanov and flies towards the seaking to battle it.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 8, 2008)

Dante looked at the sky and watched the clouds float by, like white ships gently travelling across a light blue ocean. Ace didn't seem like a bad guy, at least dante did not sense anything malicious from him but he knew that people could change in an instant. 

Heather and nikki were girls from a tough life, that much he could tell. Orphans, most likely, but unlike dante ones that had been deprived of any love. He let their snide remarks slide, no harm was done and he was extraordinarily thick skinned about such things. He had to be, since his martial art was powered by rage, if he lost the plot too many times then he would soon find himself out of control.

"you're the captain." he said to heather who gently ran her finger across his cheek. Though she was a flirty and beautiful girl she had something about her which stopped dante trusting her completely. Perhaps it was the shot of death from the eyes of nikki, "I'm under your orders, so long as they don't conflict with my goals."

He got up to look again at Ace. "my names dante by the way. Hey captain," he turned to heather, "got any rum?" he asked with a grin as he watched nikki do the hammocks. he loved hammocks.

She looked at him with a knowing smile. Nikki however continued to watch dante and ace very carefully. Honestly dante really felt like kicking her in the head, hence the request for rum. They needed to loosen up or else thing would end up messy, though seeing her blush was kind of cute.

Syren island.

The bar staff had now evacuated the bar, leaving a bunch of angry pirates and a three men, intent on restoring some of their pride. The fight when they landed in the north blue was so ludicrously one sided that it had left them seething. Now, having changed their attitudes they set about regaining some of their self respect.

Of course none of that mattered to sougo, who was too pissed off his face to know what the hell he was shooting at. He just kept firing and reloadinding. In fact he couldn't even remember the first shot. Gintoki revved the engine attached to the red queen and plunged it into a chair, tearing it aprt and sending bits of wood into the bodies of the pirates. The blade spun wildly and caused panic amongst the group. Gintoki grabbed the chain at the end of the sword and swung it around, slicing and drilling as it flew. Gintoki was so adept at his swordplay that there was not a single fatality.

Shinpachi just sat on the bar, drinking his water. Anyone that came anywhere near him fell soundly asleep, as the sleeping gas worked its magic. Shinpachi, gintoki and sougo all had noseplugs, fltering out the chemical mixture. The bar was slowly and surely destroyed, leaving a pile of unconscious bodies and rubble, which after 10 minutes of mayhem, the trio sat atop of.

Noone said anything. All 3 revelled in this small victory and walked off, but not before giving the bar owner most of their remaining cash to pay for the destruction they had caused.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 8, 2008)

_With Larissa..._

Larissa could not resist gasping in surprise and turning in the direction of the chaotic disturbance. She knew that he (or perhaps it was a she) was still far from her current location, for every since he had appeared months ago, she had been able to intuitively sense his presence no matter how far away he was. This time, however, something was different. This intensity wasn't anything like what she had felt previously; it was far stronger and much more dangerous. The Order agent frowned and decided to start looking for a boat.

_"This existence does not follow the Law, and what does not follow the Law...must be exterminated."_

----

_With Fluck in chaos mode..._

Fluck grinned crazily as John picked himself off the ground, leaving a pile of rubble where he had crashed into the house. Fluck waved his hand and another unnatural blast of wind slammed into John from above, forcing him back down. The marine growled and shrugged it off, running at Fluck in hopes of disrupting him from using his powers by attacking him. This time, however, Fluck appeared to be much more adept at dodging John's attacks, and none of them struck home.

"Is your ability to control wind?" John asked in between his flurry of attacks.  Fluck kept his mad grin on his face.

"Are you stupid? I already said...I...am...Chaos!"  The ground beneath John's feet cracked and literally shattered, causing the marine to fall into a pit. Unfazed, John immediately starting leaping between the surfaces of the pit, and easily managed to jump back out. Fluck snapped his fingers and a thunderbolt struck the ground where John stood, creating a huge explosion and showering the area with dust.

Fluck looked at his hand. "Looks like the rational side in me is already coming back...I am just not suited towards anger, rage, and evil, eh? Well, no matter. This will be more than enough to finish the fight. Even if that attack missed..." Looking up, Fluck saw through the dust cloud that the attack had barely missed John. His rationality was already tempering the chaotic energies that burst forth during his acceptance of his identity, preventing him from landing such an obvious killing attack.

John leapt backwards toward the house where he had crashed earlier, and lifted a rather large piece of the rubble. Clearly, he had realized that perhaps a long distance was now more advantageous to him than the other way round. He then took aim and threw it effortlessly at Fluck. The out-of-control chaos user shrugged and placed his hand in the direction of the rock. As the projectile soared in the air, it also simultaneously shrank...Bits of the rock disappeared at an alarming rate, and before it had came anywhere near Fluck, the projectile had already disintegrated into nothingness.

Fluck closed his eyes. "I am Chaos....the destroyer of all things, and the creator," he recited aloud. 

"I am Chaos...neither good nor evil, the path of which is for me to choose."

"I am Chaos...and I alone will control my fate."

He opened his eyes again.

John was already in front of him; although the marine was shocked by Fluck's sudden outburst, he had quickly recovered and was now once again attempting to take out Fluck once and for all. As a well-trained and immaculate fighter, his natural instinct told him that danger was flooding the area, and the source was undoubtedly Fluck. He only had one chance.

Drawing back his fist, he struck air. Where Fluck had been only seconds ago, there was now nothing. The chaos user had disintegrated as he had done twice before, and his atoms had shattered and disjointed.

Fluck reformed behind John.

"Thank you for what you've shown me. Truth to be told, I am envious. You know what you want and you probably have it. Maybe I, too, will one day acquire what I desire...when I finally discover what I truly want."

He turned and walked away from John, raising his left arm as he did so.

_"...Nothing Is For Ever - Chaotic Critical Catastrophe."
_
The chaotic energies flooded and surged, exploded and went forth, covering a vast area around Fluck. And after barely a second, every house collapsed and broke, every tile on the pavement cracked and shattered into bits, the clouds streaked across the sky and the Sun was blotted out for an instant. And John fell to the floor, grieviously wounded, as Chaos reigned around him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 8, 2008)

With Shin, Led and Tatsu

The three made their way to the disturbance and when they were nearing it seemed as if the world was nearing it's end as  sounds of destruction were heard and the sun dissapeared, if only for a moment.
By the time they reached the source of the disturbance, they saw an all too familiar face standing over wounded marine.
"Damn, I knew that Fluck was trouble."Shin mumbled to himself as he observed the destruction around him, it looked as if a Buster Call was iniated on this part of the island.

With M.J. and Annie.

Hearing this girl talk reminded M.J. her of herself when she was younger, she too used to have such a strong love and determination but the misery that had brought her had been too much for her to handle when she lost her husband, she was better of this way alone yet she couldn't leave this girl alone, Annie would end up death if she ran into a marine in with her body like that.

As she was struggling with the deciding what to do, she looked up when the girl leaned against her carriage and asked this.
Its kinda funny, my crew is looking for a Doctor. Maybe you could join us once this whole mess blows over...oh and by the way, my name's Annie whats yours?"And then offer her a hand.

With a weak smile M.J. accepted the hand and briefle shook it as she said.
"I'm not sure if I would fit in with your crew."Afterall she attempted to sell Shin off to a marine that would have him for dinner."But my name is doctor Mary Jane Watson, but you can call me just M.J."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 8, 2008)

The moment that the woman tells Annie her name, the gunslingers brain cells seem to trigger. 
_
An hour ago on The Infinite Injustice..._
_"Her name is Dr. Mary Jane Watson, we think that she somehow lured and captured your Swordsman friend...Shin."_ Jessie's clone tells Annie as they lay the unconscious Mr. Roseo on a bunk. 

Annie narrows her eyes at M.J. for a second and thinks about blowing her head off right here and now but the woman just saved her life and for better or for worse she owes her a debt. Plus if this woman is here then she must have gotten away from Alph and the others who had gone to rescue Shin. 

The girl looks at M.J. with intense eyes, "You and me are gonna take a trip and find Shin and the others, you mean and spiteful woman," she says, raising her gold revolver at M.J.'s face, Annie awaits M.J.'s response.


----------



## Nero92 (Nov 8, 2008)

*With Black Bart..........*

His boat docked to the port.The man walked out of the boat as he left down his old pirate coat.Black Bart was walking towards the town as he had a cigarette at his mouth and at his one hand the flask with rum.
Really tired and hungry was moving to find a restaurant.
As he was walking a child passed as he was welcoming the visitors to the "Garolod Town".
Black Bart suddenly grabbed the boy from the neck as he asked him where he could find a restaurant.
The boy showed him with his little fingers and as he left him down, the boy started crying.
Everyone around looked the man scared as one of them run to the mayor of the town.

The door of the restaurant opened with force as a man in a black suit and a white T-shirt walked inside and the smoke from his cigarette covered the whole room.
*"Give something to eat, plz"*
The others in there looked at him as an old man stood up and shouted
"No, leave him to die!He is a damn pirate.God knows what he will do to us if has all his energy."
"Yes"
"Yes the old man is right"
Everyone agreed with the old man.
Ignoring everyone Bart walked to an empty table and sat down as he drink some rum with his silver hip flask.
A man with a big pan approached him from behind as he tried to strike him in the head.
"Bang!"
Bart standing at his chair as he was holding that man from the head down to his knees and with his one hand he was pushing his burning cigarette inside  his eye.
"Stop it freak!!!" one man shouted as everyone was ready to attack him.
"*Give me some food and I will not hurt you"*

7 minutes later.......
Black Bart is comes out of the restaurant with a piece of meat as everyone in the restaurant is dead.
And as he stroke match, he threw it behind and everything got fire.

But as he walked some meters he saw everyone being around  as they surrounded him and the mayor was in front
_"Surrender or we will kill"_
"YAY!!!" Everyone held as the mayor spoke

*"Oh ok...I surrender"* and with fast moves he trew everywhere around some of his explosive cigars.*"Buster Explosion!!"*
BAM, BOOM!!, BAM!!! BOOM!!!
Huge explosions everywhere as some of the people were burned from the flames andother blew up away in pieces as the buildings around collapsed and the ruins trapped and killed some people and children.
The town was a giant trap now with flames and smoke everywhere as everyone was trying to escape and the children were crying and running.
And Black Bart was walking among the dead bodies and killing with a sharp object everyone that was still alive.Even the children.
And at the end he ripped the mayor's head off.

Severeal minutes later he walked to his boat once again as he left the burning down behind him with everyone dead.They should let him eat in peace and don't insult him all together.Now the whole Island is dead....





_Somewhere else....._
Someone in the shandows speak to his Den Den Mushi
_"What he escaped and killed everyone else?"_
"Yes sir.He destroyed the whole prisons!"
_"Shit!"_ as the Den Den Mushi closed instantly


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 8, 2008)

With M.J. and Annie.

Well this was bad ofcourse, it seemed that Annie was aware that the one responsible for kidnapping her friend was the same woman that saved her.
"Is that how you repay me for saving your life girl, by pointing your gun at me and calling me a mean and spiteful woman....Tsk tsk."She shook her head in disbelief, though she pretended to be calm she was very well aware that she had little defence to that gun, even if the girl holding it was badly injured.

"I would like to advice against going back though, afterall if any of your friends are still alive they won't be when Commander Starsmore arrives with his weapon."

With Starsmore.

The man was nearing the docks, he had been told that the lovely doctor was currently there trying to escape, it made sense since she would need a ship to do so.
"First I'll destroy every ship in sight before I'll discipline my dear Miss Watson some more, afterall I was looking for a new wife."His last wife had been so beautiful that he eventually couldn't resist it anymore and just had to taste her.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 8, 2008)

*The Romanov vs. The Seaking*

Matyr's Romanov flew towards the rampaging seaking. The monster was busy leveling several buildings, and had no idea of the enemy about to engage it. Inside the mech, Matyr Zelios tightened his bandana, his eyes gleaming with determination. "I'm going you, you peasant monster!" The Romanov cockpit was filled with all manner of machinery. The extra seat used for the gunner had been removed, and was replaced with a salvo of canister bombs(ooc;missiles).

He reached for a red switch next to the controls, and flipped it. The Romanov's arms opened, revealing a pair of cannons. "Eat steel, peasant beast!" The cannons fired 2 canister bombs, the arms in which they were attached to recoiling from the force of the attack. The explosives hit the seaking directly at its side, bruising the creature, but failing to inflict any serious damage. The seaking turned towards the direction of the missiles came from, and roared gutturally. Flapping its wing-fins, it flew at the Romanov with surprising speed, nearly ramming the machine had not Matyr reacted in time. 

The Romanov hovered just above the beast, barely dodging its tackle attack. Quickly Matyr pulled on the red switch and fired 2 more canister bombs, this time hitting the seaking on its back. The seaking tried to swipe the Romanov with its spiked tail, but Matyr fired another wave of canister bombs on its tail, stopping it from hitting him. A pair of giagantic jaws followed the tail swipe, ripping of one of the Romanov's arms.

Convinced that the arm cannons were not effective against the seaking, Matyr switched to his favorite weapon- the Growlitzer. On the Romanov's back was a particularly long artillery gun, twice the size of the mech itself. Inside the Romanov Matyr pressed a golden button, activating the artillery gun. The cannon pulled up to the Romanov's cylindrical head, its barrel aimed at the flying seaking. A silver trigger came out from the control panel, nad the screen shifted to the Growlitzer's sighter. "One shot." Matyr said cockily, as the growlizter unleashed its payload. The cannon fired another canister bomb, but this time at such speeds that the impact it created was largely due to the speed of which it hit the seaking, rather than the warhead. The seaking roared in pain as a crater the size of a small house replaced what was once a chunk of its flesh. 

The seaking slowly descended, the injuries to much for it. "Lord Matyr." Ruru called through his dendenmushi. "Shall I fire the cannons?" Matyr laughed inside the Romanov. "There's no need for that Ru-" A pair of giant jaws ripped off the legs of the Romanov. Had Matyr reacted slower, he knew without a doubt that it would've been the end of him. "Did that thing just... use a surprise attack!?" Matyr wondered, dumbfounded. The seaking began its counter attack, striking the Romanov with furious bites. He tried to fire the Growlitzer again, but the seaking ripped the cannon off the Romanov before it could. "Crap!" Matyr thought. With his remaining cannon arm Matyr fired as much canister bombs as it could, but it was not enough to beat the seaking. 

The beast flew at Matyr, its jaws wide open. The World Noble knew this was his chance. If he could fire even one canister bomb into its jaw, he knew that the monster would be defeated. He was about to fire his last canister bomb when the Romanov was hit by a swiping attack from below. Matyr could barely register what happened, but he did see a spiked tail ramming the Romanov skyward. The seaking had hit Matyr with a feint. Following up this feint, the seaking flew upward, its jaws wide open, and swallowed the Romanov with a single gulp.  

On the Windy Dirge, Ruru stood, speechless. "Lord Matyr!" Quickly regaining his composure, he transformed into his hybrid beetle form and flew out of the Windy Dirge to do battle with the seaking. 

Inside her room, Cass was trembling more so than usual. From her porthole she saw the Romanov taking off, from that same porthole she heard the seaking's roar as it devoured Matyr Zelios."MATYR!" She screamed. Her eyes went pale, and two red crosshairs appeared in place of her irises. "You've finally awaken, Cass."


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 8, 2008)

Ace just looked at heather for a minute and then at Dante. "Eh.... Ok i guess and yes i well be helping you..."  he then got tossed down a rope to tie the ship up. He began to tie it around the bow of the small fishing boat. As he was tie up he started asking some questions."What island are we going to first? Oh and how much would a new ship cost anyway i never have been on teh market for one..."  he finished tieing and began to climb up the rope onto the small ship. 

Well he got up to it safe with out falling into teh water below. "Hammocks huh?" he smiled as he toke a seat and the first one done and layed down. "So... If we get a new ship what well it be?"  he said closing his eyes with a smirk on his face.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 8, 2008)

James vs Shusaku:

The battle has been going on for a while now, and both fighters are covered in minor cuts and are dripping blood. They stop for a moment, each of them catching their breath. James takes a deep breath and rushes forward, Shusaku blocks the blades and they stand their, neither with enough strength to break the other's guard.

Shusaku: How...can you...still...be...going?
James is breathing heavily.
James: I won't lose, I refuse to lose! 
He pushes forward and breaks Shusaku's guard but he backs up before he can get a slice on him.
Shusaku: Let us finish this, with one final attack.
James: Sounds good to me, I've got another treasure to find after getting this one.

Both are talking a big game, but are really extremely worn out and tired. They each take a stance, Shusaku grips his blade with both hands and pulls it back slowly. James holds both blades in front of him, the one in his left arm fully stretched out, the one in his right pulled back next to his head. They both charge forward.

James: Primal Slash!
Shusaku: Hurricane Cut!

The sound of a blade cutting flesh can be heard but both men stand, their back facing each other, waiting to see the victor. Suddenly a huge cut appears along James' chest and blood begins to gush out. He falls to his knees.
James: No! I-I...can't...lose!
He slowly begins to rise, struggling to get to his feet.

Shusaku begins to walk over to him.
Shusaku: Stay down.
James: Never!
Shusaku: The victor should not die from his own foolishness seconds after victory.
James: ?
Two giant cuts appear along Shusaku's chest and blood flows out like a river. He falls to his knees. 

Shusaku: Here... 
He sheath's his blade slowly and hands it to James.
Shusaku: You have won, take good care of this blade, and it will take good care of you.
James covers his wounds and then looks over at Shusaku.
James: Are you gona' be ok? 
Shusaku: My job is done, I am no longer needed in this world.

James slams his fist into the ground and pushes himself up. He then picks up Shusaku and puts him on his back.
Shusaku: Wha-What are you doing?
James: You're too good of a swordsmen, it would be a waste to just let you die here and now.
Shusaku: But-
James: Just shut up and tell me how to get out of here.
He says with a smirk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 8, 2008)

_With Annie and M.J. _
In the distance the loud roar of some kind of large creature and wanton destruction can be heard. That must be Little Lord Fauntleroy, one of her many nicknames for Rek, it just came to her out of the blue one day. Annie sighs, there's nothing that I can do for them in my current condition she thinks. 

Then Annie shakes her head at M.J.'s assertion that she's being ungrateful towards her, "No lady I am grateful that you saved my life...that's why you don't have a bullethole between your eyes," replies Annie. 

"And as for this Commander Starsmore. I'll gladly face him in my condition..." she says, lowering her guns. If this M.J. had any capability or desire to disarm her she would've. The gunslinger climbs her way up to the seat of the carriage with painful effort, "I'm gonna find my crewmates with or without you. Escape if you want, that's what a selfish coward would do anyway..."

_With Shin, Led and Tatsu..._
Lt. Niles Hawthorne had sprinted from rooftop to rooftop trying to find his quarry. With Sabra's help he's able to use the snakes long neck to swing from building to building very quickly and nimbly. 

Finally he arrives at the scene of destruction just caused by Fluck and he looks around at the devastation. "What the hell is going on here?" he says, "All this noise and action at the port and now this..." he dreads what kind of mayhem the Commander will add to the equation. 

He spots Shin and Led and approaches them slowly with his hands raised, showing he means no hostility, "Hey you two!" he calls out, "Your gunslinger friend is in the cross hairs of the Commander of this Island who's making a beeline for the docks and trust me it won't be pretty. Also she's with the good doctor...you know who I mean."

Hawthorne bows and leaps up to a nearby rooftop and sprints off, "There my good deed is done for the day..." he mutters to himself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 8, 2008)

With Annie and M.J.

M.J. sighed at the girls words and briefly shook her head, she was grateful that the gun wasn't pointing at her anymore though."You'd be lucky to defeat the commander while you aren't in such a beat up condition, it'll take an army to get trough that defence."She had the combination of defensive and destructive powers that weapon of his had to offer.

"A selfish coward?"She repeated, she was quite offended to be called that by the girl she had just saved a few minutes ago."I could've just left you to die, I've risked my life just by sticking around to help you."Though M.J. felt responsible for getting this girl in this mess, afterall she wouldn't be dragging herself to a battlefield with those wounds if M.J. hadn't kidnapped Shin.

"First of all, that's my damn carriage you're sitting on with my money in it, you're not going anywhere with that without me."She said as she climbed on the carriage as well."I'll make you a deal, we'll take a quick look back in town to see wether someone of your crew survived but after we'll hurry back to your ship.......I want a ride to someplace far far away from here." 

With Shin, Tatsu and Led.

When the marine approached them with raised hands and informed them that Annie was at the docks with M.J., Shin wasn't sure wether he could trust those words but he couldn't risk any lives like that........He had made the mistake of trusting the Black Widow and almost unded up dead because of it.
"It's probably a trap but in that case we'll find who ever is trying to kill us waiting for us there, it saves us the trouble of searching for them."Shin said as he rushed towards the docks with that insane speed of his, though the bulleteer and dragonboy should be able to keep up with him with their abilities.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2008)

It seemed that for a time the wind wouldn't blow, the ship was stuck adrift and it was too large for them all to row it along. In the months and months that Persephone has been on board she had yet to see something like this. The ship was barely moving. 

Stroud sighed standing at the port side of the of the ship and peering over into the deep blue waters, "Aye, we're dead in the waters..." he turned to the crewman next to him, "If we had enough of of a crew...then we'd just row out of this." 

The crewman nodded, "There hasn't been a full crew on here in years..."

"The Sea's not a forgiving place," Stroud said. 

Myrissa sighed as she lugged barrel of something down the deck with ease and then placed it up on the edge of the wood paneled floor. She turned to face Stroud and let her shoulder sink, "When is this going to end?" 

"It could be a while, Kid," Stroud said, "The wind's dead and it could be dead for days." 

Balthier made his way down the deck and past the members of the crew where they looked out over the waters, "Chin up mate's I'm sure the wind will start to blow long before we're forced to eat each other," he started, "It usually does anyway." 

It was slow glowing, they'd been here for far too long and sought to make port soon. They'd need to purchase some provisions and other supplies before they ran completely out. But with the way things were going...there wasn't a chance of them making it. 

"We've only got so much here on the ship," Persephone said, "If we don't move soon..." 

"A man can go mad stuck at sea like this too long," Stroud said, "It's been heard before, the tales aren't hard to come by." 

Myrissa seemed slightly distraught, "The wind will pick up soon, trust me."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 8, 2008)

Tatsu went into Hybrid Point Wings and flew right after Shin.

On an Island in the Grand Line:

A young man walks through the streets of a town. He spots a bar and makes his way in and takes a seat. He bangs on the bar table until a man comes over to serve him, "Hey I'll take whateva drink you've got." 

The bartender nods, turns back, pours a drink and turns around with it in his hands. "Appreciate it." He goes to put the drink down but as soon as it hits the table the liquid is gone.

"What kind of service is this! Empty glasses!" 

The man picks up the glass confused, "I don't know what happened sir, I-I know I filled it up."

"Yea, yea I'm sure. I'll be expecting a free bottle of whatever you gave me in return."

"But sir, it was only-"

"Guess I'll be leaving."

"Wait, I'd-I'd be happy to give you complimentary bottle..." He says, with his teeth gritted. The customer smiles, "Why thank you, what service."

He comes back with a bottle of the drink and places it in front of him, "Now, do you get me some change for this?" He holds out a fist full of high numbered bills.

"Well, that is quite a lot of money, I don't believe we have that much in our-" He opens the register and all of the money is gone, "How did-!"

He looks at the customer who has a large grin on his face, the money in one hand and the bottle in the other. 
"My business here is done." He chuckles and then speeds out of the building at a quick rate. 

He climbs to the top of a building and pops the bottle open and counts the money as he takes a deep gulp from it, "All in a days work."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 8, 2008)

The gunslinger feels a bit drowsy as M.J. climbs aboard, relenting to Annie's request to search for her crewmates, "Frankly I woulda' left with or without you Doc, and I don't care about your money or you lavish goods..." Annie can't believe that she's saying this, it must be the poison she thinks. 

Annie shakes her head as M.J. takes the reins, "Lady do you even know what its like to fight for someone other then yourself?" she asks her, "Instead of just self preservation..." 

Annie knows a thing or two about self preservation and had been doing just that for the last 8 years but in the last weeks since she's met these crazy folks like Shin, Dragon boy, and even that insane Led, her priorities seem to be shifting without her even noticing.  

The gunslinger nods off to sleep and slumps in her chair from exhaustion, before she can hear M.J.'s response.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 8, 2008)

M.J. wasn't sure what to answer to that, afterall she knew it was a bad thing yet how could she help it, she didn't keep a single friend after her first love died afterall she simply wouldn't be able to handle any more pain then that she had suffered already.When she looked to the girl she was somewhat reliefed to see that she was asleep and simply continued riding, ashamed of what kind of person she had became and what her husband would've thought of it............Could it be that the wall that she had built around her started to crack, as the guilt became too much for her to handl, she had sent so many men to their deaths just for the money to continue her research.....

Mean while Alph is going as fast as he can, he picked up the voice of Shin saying to the crewmembers that they should hurry and see if Annie is okay.

When Shin, Tatsu and Led get closer to the docks they see a carriage coming towards them with Annie and M.J. riding it, Shin attempted to speed up as he was afraid the Black Widow had done her trick on his Gunslinger-chan now but his instinct told him to watch out and a second later the rood that lay between Shin's group and Annie's was bombarded by cannon fire.

"What the hell is that?"He asked to no in particular as he spotted a man sitting on top of a turtle shell with a cannon portruding from the hole where it's head should come out from.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 8, 2008)

Somewhere in The Grand Line...
On a jungle island, we focus on an ancient looking pyramid structure, with vines and massive overgrowth covering the massive structure. A teenage boy dressed all in black, with a hoodie shrouding his face, and steel capped boots, leans casually against the base of the pyramid with his hands in his pockets. If one were to see his face under the hoodie, his hair would be blonde and his eyes ice blue. Strapped to his back is a strange looking sword that seems to be a fusion of a revolver and a blade. 

Next to the teenager is an entrance, two solid gold doors that have been opened. The teenager sighs, "Where is he..." he mutters. 

"I found it!" exclaims a voice, an older man in his early twenties appears from within the entrance carrying a stone tablet with ancient carvings.  He has two bullwhips holstered to his hips gunslinger style and he wears glasses. 

"About time..." mutters the teenager, clearly disinterested. The man frowns at him, "Listen James, this is important work for our plans...the bosses plans, the carvings on this tablet could reveal a wealth of information about, the void history, their technology, even the location of...."

Suddenly the boy raises his hand and interrupts, "Shut up..." he mutters, scanning the jungle around them with alert eyes, "We have company..."

Five men in black suits appear out of the jungle. The man in the lead wears a black goatee and a cowboy hat. He smirks at them, "We've been tracking you for a long time...the World Government doesn't like people snooping around in places like these."

James stares at the agents with cold and emotionless eyes, "You're obviously not CP9 since they died in Enies Lobby...so I guess that makes you one of the fodder Cipher Pol branches huh?" he asks them. 

The lead agent glares at James and draws out a long broadsword, "Don't mistake us for lowly fodder you little brat!" he exclaims. James companion sighs, "None of them have Devil Fruit powers I can tell," he reaches for his bullwhips but James hold his hand out...

"I've got this, Alain," he mutters and casually draws his Gunblade, Hyperion. The five agent's take defensive stances and their leader charges forward with his broadsword. 

5 Minutes later James and Alain walk out of the jungle, back at the temple the detached heads of the five agents have been stuck on wooden pikes. In the mouth of the lead agent has been stuffed a handwritten note...

_Don't fuck with the Makaosu._

Alain looks at James and rolls his eyes, "That was unnecessary..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 8, 2008)

The teenaged boy sits on the building and finishes off his bottle. Suddenly there is a ringing in his pocket, he reaches in and picks up a Mini Den Den Mushi, "Yello' this is Patties Pizza Palace, Pattie speaking, how may I help you." 

"Enough with the jokes Makoto, how is the job coming along."

"Yea, about that, I figured I'd have a little fun with these guys first."

"Get it done, now..." The voice in from the Den Den Mushi is very stern.

"Right." He burps and throws the bottle over his shoulder, causing it to shatter, "Consider it done." He hands up and then stands up to stretch, "Well, guess it's back to business."

He looks into the horizon and spots a Marine Base. He then runs through the street at an incredible speed and arrives in front of it. He knocks on the door about ten times quickly. A marine answers and looks around, but Makoto has already gone inside without him noticing, leaving nothing but a trail of wind. 

He runs through the building, knocking over papers and some people, leaving them dumbfounded. He eventually stops in front of a room full of draws and cabinets, "This must be the place."  He begins to search through all of the cabinets at high speeds, however there are so many that it even takes a little while that way. He finally stops at one cabinet and pulls out a file. He flips through it quickly and then smiles, "Bingo, this talks all about the Void-"

"Hey you!" He is interupted by a large man with an axe in his hands as well as a large group of marines by his side, "My men said that they saw a blur come through this way, I assume that was you?" The man with the axe says.

"Well lets see, I'm going through your cabinets and I'm definately not a marine so looks like you're today's big winner genius." He rolls his eyes and then walks casually at the group of marines with the file behind his back, "Now if you excuse me, I'll be going." 

He gets ready to run but stops when the men raise their guns, "You're not going anywhere...Fire!" They fire at Makoto but they waste their ammo seeing how nothing is there but the wall. "Where did he-?"

"Looking for me?"  The man looks down and sees the quickster looking up at him. Before he can speak Makoto punches him in the stomach a few times and then smashes his face with his fists clutched together. He goes down quickly, "Alright, who's next."

A few minutes later.

Makoto sits outside on another building with the file in hands, "That was easy, just hope I spelled it right..."
Inside the Base-

The marines are sprawled out unconcious and without any clothes on other than their underwear. Next to them it says "Makaosu was here" written out in their clothing stapled to the wall.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 8, 2008)

Fluck surveyed the destruction that was all around him, and felt a tinge of regret; after all, the people didn't really deserve to have to repair their houses and buildings just because of him. His power was already ebbing and his rationality was almost certainly in full control, but that wasn't what mattered. At the very least, he had now come to a resolution with himself, and understood more than before. Besides, chaos leaves distinctive traces...usually destruction was far easier than creation, but this was different. 

Since the chaos was artificial and not what was natural for the world, it was therefore easier to undo it. And even with his currently decreasing power, it was still far greater than what he usually had access to. The difference between accepting and rejecting something, even though it was just in spirit, was great. Fluck waved his arms again, and his destruction, although not fully negated, was at least reduced. The houses were still a little damaged, but they were otherwise fine, and the floor, although littered with cracks, was at least usable.

Sighing, Fluck did his final action with the unnatural chaotic energy: he teleported.

----

_With Annie, MJ etc._

Fluck materialized not too far away from the two females. He shook his head experimentally, as though he had just been plunged underwater without any prior warning. "Ugh...that's going to give me a headache...looks like I'm back to normal now, though." Looking up, he saw that there was a marine who was sitting on a turtle, or rather, a cannon enveloped by a turtle shell. The cannon was firing indiscriminately and blowing up alot of stuff.

"Well...looks like it would have been handy to continue being abnormal for awhile...but nevermind. I can take that guy on even if I'm not longer in that state...Chaotic Probability is alot better against a slow and ranged opponent compared to a fast meleer."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

_With Jessie..._
She arrives to the Shipyards and finds the place totally empty and to her horror there are bodies of Marines laying everywhere and the Infinite Injustice has taken some damage to its exterior. 

Jessie's heart sinks and she fears the worst. "SIS!" shouts her brother Alex. He emerges from their employee lounge, "One of those Pirates got into a fight with some Marines...it was intense," he says. 

All Jessie can think about is one thing however, "Did mom get back!?" she asks. Alex smiles, "Your clone made it back just in the nick of time. She's on one of the bunks inside..." Jessie collapses to her knees with relief, "Thanks Oda!" she hollers. 

*"WHO THE FOOK KNOCKED ME OUT!!!!"* growls Jessie's father from inside, as he apparently awakens, meanwhile Jessie sweatdrops. 

_With Annie, M.J. and Co._
Annie lays slumped in the passenger side of M.J.'s carriage as the strange Turtle riding Marine attacks them but Annie's mind is far removed from the action...

8 years ago in The West Blue...
"I can't believe that I trusted you..."

Annie mother Sarah glares at her husband Jack. They stand outside of her cottage, Sarah has her silver revolvers holstered to her hips and Jack stands several meters away, his Crimson Steel Revolvers are hidden under his gray trenchcoat. "You're not taking them anywhere!" she exclaims. 

Jack shakes his head and rubs his forehead as if he has a headache and then he stares at Sarah, "Do you really think that I want to do this huh? I'm just following orders..."

"AND WHAT WERE YOU DOING THE LAST 9 YEARS!?!? FOLLOWING ORDERS!? PRETENDING TO BE SOMETHING THAT YOU'RE NOT!!!!" she hollers at him. Jack sighs and looks up at the night sky, "Those kids have gifts that must be channeled and refined...we've already been through this a dozen times," he responds. 

Sarah shakes her head and she radiates her full killing intent, Jack flinches slightly at the pressure and a lesser man would have fainted by this point, "No fella, those kids....*MY* kids are staying right here with me. They're not gonna be a part of your companies little science project!" she exclaims. Then she rests her right hand on the butt end of her silver revolver...

"You know I'm faster, Jack, don't test me," she says. 

Inside the Cottage, Annie and her little brother James peak out of the curtain of a window, watching with wide eyes, not knowing that their mother will be dead in a months time.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 9, 2008)

_Inside the marine base..._
Captain Anglora was sitting in a luxurious chair with her legs crossed and her eyes closed. A marine was carefully brushing her hair while two others were on both her sides, gently fanning her. While enjoying her celebrity treatment, there was an abrupt tone of chaos that could be heard coming from the lower levels. A marine came bursing through the door into Anglora's room....... again.

Anglora opened her eyes and leaned up. I suppose manners no longer exist these days.Anglora said in an annoyed tone to the marine that came crashing through the door. The marine quickly bowed to Anglora and spoke to her. _"Please forgive me Captain Anglora-sama, but down in the other levels, the base is being attacked by some kind of....... blur._......A blur? A surprised expression came over Anglora's face. Anglora then narrowed her eyes with a suspicious look on her face. Ohhhhh, a blur.  Anglora pushed the marines fanning her aside and briskly walked out of the room. I'll take care of this. She said leaving the room.

Anglora made her way to the lower level where she found marines in their undergarments spread across the floor. She stood with her hands on her hips shaking her head at the marines. What are you fools good for? Anglora walked slowly and examined the walls which were lined with clothing that stated "Makaosu was here". A faint smile appeared across her lips.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 9, 2008)

*GIGA DRILL SHOT*

*2 days ago, the Windy Dirge*
Matyr approached Cass inside one of the many artillery batteries of the Dirge, the young woman curled up in a ball next to the cannon. He places his hand on her shoulder, but is slapped to the face by Cass. "You said you'd be there..." She uttered. Matyr gives her a sullen look, remembering his words to her the night before. Cass...I..." The young sniper stood up and slapped Matyr once again. "You liar!" She yelled, tears falling from her eyes. Matyr looks at her stunned. "Cass..." Matyr tries to talk to her, but realizes that she would not listen to reason. He turns away and leaves her alone. After seeing Matyr leave did Cass realize what she did. "Matyr..." She kneels down on the floor, her tears still pouring. "I'm sorry."


Ruru Montague flew towards the seaking, determined to free Matyr from the monster's stomach. The seaking quickly detected his presence and charged at Ruru, mouth open. The old butler barely dodged the attack, and countered with a kick to its fin. Several right hooks followed Ruru's kick, but none of them did serious damage to the seaking. The seaking attempted to devour Ruru once again, but the veteran pirate dodged the attack effortlessly. "All I can do is evade this beast....I must find its weakspot right away."

On the deck of the Windy Dirge, Cassandra Amity stared at the beast, her eyes blazing with determination. "I have to save Matyr..." She thought."With your eyes of course." The voice in her heart said. Cass was surprised to hear the voice in her heart. Ever since the  "Where were you when I was going in a state of depression?" She rolls her eyes. "I appear depending on the state of your heart." The voice tells her. "Well, my heart wants to save Matyr...but even if I lock on that thing, my bullets won't really do a thing." 

If the voice inside her heart had a face, he would've smiled. "Is that what your heart wants?" He asks her. "Yes." She replies, clutching the pistol Matyr gave her. "Then I shall give you the power to save him." Cass's eyes glowed gold, as did her fingers. "Now, aim your pistol at the monster." The voice tells her. "But the bullet won't hit that thing at this range!" The voice in her heart sighs. "If I had a head, I would be shaking it in disapproval. Just aim the gun, Cass. If your heart wishes it, then your bullet will hit." Cass slowly aims her gun at the seaking. "Save Matyr...save Matyr...save Matyr..." She kept saying in her heart. "X; GIGA DRILL SHOT!" Cass, pulls the trigger, sending a single,spinning bullet at the seaking. a trail of golden energy follows the bullet, rotating at the seaking. The energy spun like the bullet, forming a gigantic golden drill that can be seen throughout the island. 

"What...is that..." Rek wondered as he witnessed the golden drill heading straight towards the seaking. "A drill... It's a drill...." Jun said in amazement.

Upon seeing the drill, Ruru quickly flew as far away from the seaking as possible. The seaking, however, did not know the exact state of the drill, so the beast charged a it, thinking it could defeat the drill by devouring it. It thought wrong, as the spinning drill bore through the gigantic seaking, ripping it apart and showering the town with its guts. From the ship, Cass could see Matyr, no longer in the Romanov, crashing towards the ground, but thankfully Ruru catches him in time. "YES!" Cass cheered. "Thank you so much, voice in my heart!" Cass was jumping on the ship like a giddy school girl. "Don't mention it. Who the hell do you think I am?" The voice said proudly. 

On a villa far from the chaos in town, Doremi and Fasola Du Mortis were amused at the defeat of the seaking. "Nihihihihihi! Rek's vassals are stronger than I had expected." Doremi said as she twirled her blue hair lazily. "Humph. My Makosou are way stronger than that." Fasola said cockily. "Indeed, brother, if only they knew your identity and followed you instead of that dashing leader of theirs." Doremi said sarcastically. Fasola pays her sister no heed, and focuses his binoculars on Annie and her crew. "Well, let's see how cousin Rek's other vassals fare against the island's strongest marines."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 9, 2008)

With M.J., Annie and Fluck.

The moment M.J. spotted the man that was responsible for destroying her practice she attempted to speed up but the cannonfire that hit the ground in front of the carriage made the horses panick and somehow they managed to break lose, if M.J. had known of Fluck's ability then she would realise that his power had been responsible for this bad luck.

Now the two women were sitting on the horse drawn carriage, minus the horses ofcourse who were long gone by now.Mary couldn't believe that the gunner next to her was still sleeping trough cannon fire and panicking hoses.
"This is bad."M.J.  was very well aware that Starsmore was simply firing a few warning shots at the moment that were supposed to stop the carriage.
And after the cannonfire stopped, probably after noticing the horses leaving without their carriage, the crewmembers of Annie arrived and circled around Annie and the doctor.

"Doctor."Shin said as soon as he stopped, he was position so that he was in between the doctor and that marine, afterall the bombardement could proceed any second now."I take it you found your next victim, I'm only going to tell you this once.....Give Annie to us and get the hell away from here, I can't guarentee your safety otherwise."Right now he couldn't affort to not fight a women, Annie had gotten hurt before because of him and right now she was in danger both from the Black  Widow and whovever that marine is riding on top of that cannonfiring tortoise.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 9, 2008)

-With Paegun and Sooyoung

Paegun was leading Knuckles to the Nonki by handcuffs, and Sooyoung was walking beside Paegun.

~Few Minutes Later at the Nonki

Paegun threw Knuckles to the ground, "We can drop this scum off at the next Base before we head to the Grand Line."

Knuckles started to laugh, "Your Crew won't make it to the Grand Line.  You'll all probably be killed on Reverse Mountain, and there's no way this ship is making it through the Calm Belt."

Joseph and Eric jumped up onto the ship.

Joseph: "What the hell's this guy saying?"
Paegun: "He says we won't make it to the Grand Line."
Eric: "I hate to admit it but this Crew's pretty strong asshole.  We got rid of your 3 other friends by the way."
Knuckles: "Oh yeah?  What about our Captain?  He'll be showing up anytime now, he wants those swords."

Sooyoung held her blade out towards Knuckles' neck, "Let him try to take them then."

Knuckles started laughing when a spurt of blood came from his chest.

Eric: "Someone fired at us!!!  Take Cover!!"
Joseph: "Where is he?!?!"

Paegun looked at the Rifle Marine.

Paegun: "Look through your scope.  You see anything?"

The Rifle Marine started looking through his scope.

Rifle Marine: "Sir, I don't see anything."
Eric: "That's a damn good shot.  I think I can figure out where the shooter is if he fires another shot."

Joseph nodded his head and ran behind the mast.  As he ran a bullet-hole pierced the ground right by his right foot.

Eric looked around.

Eric: "Rifle Marine, look East at that Cape."

The Rifle Marine looked through his scope again.

Rifle Marine: "I see him, he has a scoped rifle.  I'm surprised he can reach the ship."
Sooyoung: "Anyone of you guys got a plan?"

Eric nodded.

Eric: "Paegun, Joseph, and Hammer Marine follow me.  Rifle Marine, you'll provide cover fire as best as you can."
Sooyoung: "What about me?"
Eric: "You were hurt pretty badly apparently, just lay low here for now."
Sooyoung: "Whatever."
Eric: "Alright anyways, us four are gonna jump off the ship and run in a zig-zag pattern towards the Captain's position.  Chances are at least one of us is gonna get hit, but he has to reload after each shot, at least I think he has to reload after each shot.  The last person to reach him, takes him out.  Ready?!?!"

Paegun, Joseph, and Hammer Marine: *"HELL YEAH!!!  LET'S DO THIS!!!"*

The four jumped off the ship and began running towards the Cape where the Captain is.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 9, 2008)

Ruru was amazed at how easy the seaking was killed by the golden drill. Bits and pieces of the monster covered parts of the island, as the force that ripped it to pieces had caused it spread all over. In his arms, an injured Matyr lied unconscious. Judging from what happened to the seaking Matyr should've been all over the island, but the old butler presumed that the Romanov's armor saved the World Noble. "I had best get you to the infirmary." He flew back to the Windy Dirge, where a jovial Cass stood.

The sniper's eyes went back to their usual crimson as she watched Ruru land on the Windy Dirge with a slightly injured, but safe Matyr. 2 servants hurriedly went up to the deck with a stretcher, where Ruru carefully placed Matyr. Cass quickly rushed towards the unconsious Matyr, burying her head on his chest. "Matyr!!" She wailed, tears of joy pouring. A warm feeling filled Ruru's and the other servants' hearts, but this faded quickly as they had to carry Matyr to the infirmary. A happy Cass followed them, her hand firmly holding Matyr's.

"Well, that was most interesting." Rek commented. Pieces of seaking flesh were raining all over the island. "We have no time to stand and wonder, Rek. we have to see if Matyr and the others are alright." Jun ran towards the direction of the docks, but a piece of seaking guts fell on her. Rek was trying very hard not to laugh as he ran past Jun with a mocking grin. The warrior removed the seaking guts from her head and continued to follow Rek, but unfortunately for her the smell still remained. "Don't you dare." She glared threateningly at Rek, who was still grinning mockingly at her.


_2 years ago, Shabondy_
Rek and Annie were at a restaurant, having lunch after destroying another auction. As usual he had paid off the owner so that he and Annie could have the entire place for themselves. Since Rek was paying, Annie had ordered a particulary expensive dish, which the sniper delighted in consuming."Charming." Rek rolled his eyes at the rather fast rate in which Annie ate the dish. "Well, you are the one who's paying, fella." She retorted. "Besides, this is nothing compared to our dad." Rek grins, remembering the many times food would fly out of his father's mouth and onto the face of his uncle Claudius. He gazed at Annie, who was now eating a some North Blue Blizzard Pudding. He couldn't help but smile as she continued to eat. It had been a year since they had met, and since then her blond hair had grown longer, reaching her back now. For all her gruffness and violent tendencies, the he found her quite charming now. "Hey, Annie." The sniper stopped eating and looked at Rek. "No it's nothing. Please continue." Annie saw a glint in Rek's eye as he looked out the window. Half an hour later, they were both finished, and were about to leave. "Hey, Rek." Annie called. "Yes what is it?" He asked. The sniper went closer to Rek, causing him to blush a little. Then the World Noble felt a strange sensation on his right cheek. " 30 million beri, fella." Annie whispered to his ear after breaking the kiss. She walked out of the restaurant with a satisfied grin on her face, while Rek had a look of complete amazement on his. "Maybe I don't need to be alone anymore." Annie thought.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

A voice filters into Annie's mind...."I take it you found your next victim, I'm only going to tell you this once.....Give Annie to us and get the hell away from here, I can't guarentee your safety otherwise."

The gunslinger's eyes flutter open and she looks around, she jumps at the sight of a strange man riding atop a Turtle, close by. 

"Giant turtle!? Am I still dreaming?" she asks herself and she really means it but then she sees M.J. and her crewmates standing around her. Her eyes widen when she sees Shin and she jumps at him suddenly and hugs the swordsman, "You're alright!" but then a split second later she retracts and looks at the ground awkwardly. 

"Dang it Shin! I f I knew you were okay I woulda' just gone back to the boat to sleep!" she exclaims. Annie is thankful that her face is already reddened from the near miss with the acid attack in her fight with Hathorne, it masks her blushing.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 9, 2008)

Heather sighed and pointed to the door Nikki kept going in and out of.  ?The small cabin down there.  There is a galley and a small storage room alongside our quarters.  You can find almost anything you would like in there.?  she said yawning slightly as she sits down.  ?I have no idea how much another ship will cost.  We have never had a need to look into it before now.?

?Should I put our course back on track??  Nikki asked Heather as she cut the end of the rope for the second hammock.

?You mean you haven?t already??  Heather says with a chuckle as Nikki sighs heading to the stern to put the small ship back on to it?s course.  Turning to Ace she smiles glancing a little at Dante.  ?Well it seems that we have a?.? she thinks for a moment thinking on how to word things.  ?A little business on Syren Island.  So that will be our first stop.?

The ship turns gently once again cutting through the water in the correct direction.  Nikki eyes the sail then sighs slightly waiting to see if Heather has any other orders for her at the time.

?Relax Nikki.?  Heather says waving to her absently.  ?Oh?Nikki usually cooks our meals.  You can wait for her or fix something on your own.  Though be careful if she makes a special plate.?  she says to the men with a chuckle then adds to the blushing Nikki.  ?How long until we get there??

Nikki shrugs slightly.  ?With the current and the winds?  Maybe a day or two??  Nikki says quietly sitting near Heather as she begins to clean her hammer as Heather nods closing her eyes.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 9, 2008)

they had now set sail and were headed towards syren island. dante spoke of his exploits in sky island, which seemed unbelievable. they killed time playing cards, in which ace was exceptional at, drinking and getting to know each other. after a day or so, they had reached the harbour of syren island at a place known as roseo shipyard.

they needed a bigger boat, if they were to continue to travel together. dante turned to heather.

"we will need a new ship I guess. your call captain. I'm off into town to check out this new factory. ill find out how much would be in the vault" he said walking off. he needed to check out the factory they were to take down as soon as possible, hopefully gintoki hadn't started without him.

-----------------

the factory 

"come on get to work" a large masked man said whipping a smaller man carrying supplies. the large man had a huge hairy belly and looked like an executioner. some marines looked on laughing at the smaller mans plight.

"hah! if you want to keep your job you better put your back into it!" they laughed.

the town was a poverty stricken dump and the factory was one of the few places someone could get work, though the pay was a mere pittance that was taxed to the high heavens.

any natural resource the island had was being stripped by a marine organisation, unabling the locals to make any sort of profit.

a tall shadow overlooked the scene. there were guns, grenades, swords, biological weapons and something under a tarp which stood over 20 ft high. the shadowy figure let out a smile and was communicating through a den den

"yes sir, the production is complete and the marine protection is in place. no sir, no one will be blowing this factory up. I know sir, your vault will be safe under my watch. thank you sir."

he put down the phone and sat down, watching the cheap labour struggle. it made him laugh.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 9, 2008)

Shin was surprised by the hug and at first the happiness of the girl before she got mad at him, well he was glad to see that she was doing fine too but was to proud to let is show....And so he joked instead."I'm touched to see you've missed me Gunslinger-chan but the hugging will have to wait until we get back to your room on the Infinite."He was cautious though, afterall he expecter her to shoot him any second now."Right now it seems the turtle guy needs to be taken care of first."

M.J. really that afraid of Shin or his crewmates since a much greater threat was probably ready to fire at them, but she couldn't help but think the sight of Annie and Shin was adorable.
"Kawaii!!!"She exclaimed."You two make such a cute couple, it reminds me when I was younger and...."She trailed off, that pang in her chest disabled her from continueing, aftall all those years the pain never lessened instead it seemed to have gotten only worse.

Though the group was distracted by a squad of marines escorting Starsmore and then quickly stepped out of their commander's way.
"Ah my dearest Miss Watson, I never expected to see you so chummy with pirating beasts like that."M.J. found this rather funny afterall this man that acted always acted so snobby was much more like a beast then anyone else here.
"Because of the law I'm afraid I'll have to kill you as well, but I might be willing to see this trough the fingers if you make it worth my while."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 9, 2008)

The unnamed crew looked at each other and then got in a line up. Though each of them were damaged from their previous battles, they knew that they could not hesitate now. MJ stood behind them confused how these half dead pirates believed that they could defeat this crazed man, all of his men, and his turtle fortress. 

With James: 

He has finally found his way out of the underground cave and back to the normal cave. He places down Shusaku for a moment.
James: Alright, I just need a minute to catch my breath. 
He rests for a minute and then turns back at Shusaku, but he is not there. All that is there is a message written in blood on the floor.

"Thank you Red Monkey, by defeating me you have released me of my duty of protecting that blade. I can now leave this cave and live the remainder of my life. I hope that we clash blades again, and I hope you'll continue to get stronger by then."
                                              -Shusaku

James smirks at the note and then turns around, and heads to the end of the cave.
He gets there, but Rex, Bolt and Belle have already arrived.
James: Damnit! How could I get here only fourth! 
Bolt: Because you're too slow.
Rex: And ya get lost easily, I thought ya were aheada me? And ya didn't have half tat many wounds beforh?"
Belle: What happened to you? You have cuts everywhere! I have to treat you right away!

She rushes over and begins to patch him up.
James: I'm fine! This is nothing for The Red Monkey!
Bolt eyes James' new sword.
Bolt: What the hell? Where'd you get a third sword from? And what're you gona' use it for, you're no Roronora Zoro.
James looks down at the blade, he never put it there, Shusaku must have slipped it in while he wasn't looking.
James: Shut up, I'll figure something out for it!

Rex: Uh, folks, shouldn't we be openin' that treasure chest?
Rex points at a chest in the corner of the room.
*James/Bolt/Belle: How didn't we notice that!*


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 9, 2008)

Gilmont headed towards Garrick's office.  After having a massive hangover, he realized he had not introduced himself to the leader of the crew.  Yawning and rubbing his head, he slumped down the hallway to Garrick's office in his light blue pajamas with the Goodfellow family insignia on the back.  His soft, rabbit slippers made light thumps each time they hit the ground.  He finally arrived at the door.  After rubbing his eyes, he lifted up his fist and pounded on the door.    

_Syren Island..._ 

After Shin and Annie had finished their reunion, a marine on a giant turtle began to speak. "Because of the law I'm afraid I'll have to kill you as well, but I might be willing to see this trough the fingers if you make it worth my while."  OC didn't want to get into another fight.  His energy had barely recuperated since the fight with Polybus, and he had already fought Gunther beforehand.  He groaned as his crewmates decided to the defend the doctor, but he had come to like them.  Against his instincts, he took a deep breath and stepped forward, shotgun in hand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

"I didn't miss you..." Annie mutters more to herself then Shin then she glares at M.J. "Hag..." she says under her breath. 

The gunslinger looks at the Turtle riding Marine and his squad, "How difficult can beating a turtle be?" she asks. Without even asking Annie unstraps her Triple Barreled Rifle and loads in her most potent ammunition, that she uses to blast multiple cannonball salvos out of the air. 

She aims at the Turtle and the Marine laughs, "You stupid little brat, that peashooter of yours will not hurt my absolute defense..." he exclaims...

*"GUNSTAR ROUND!!" * Annie fires three shells in quick succession and multiple intense explosions hit the enemy. Smoke inundates the area and clouds their vision.

Annie smirks, "See that wasn't so hard...." she says, her arms aching from the recoil of the rifle, damn I'm trashed she thinks to herself. 

"HIBIBIBIBIBIBIIBIBIBI!!!" a laugh echoes from within the smoke. Annie's eyes widen in shock. As the smoke clears the turtle has taken on some kind of armored form, with its head and limbs retracted into its shell. The gunslingers attacks hardly scratched the creature. 

"I shoulda' brought a bigger gun..." mutters Annie with disappointment.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 9, 2008)

"I'm a fan of one on one fights but I doubt any of us here can get trough that armor by himself."Shin commented as he noticed the the hardness of the armor, it was atleast as hard as steel and currently he had no way of breaking trough something that hard....If only he could remember what really happened during that fight with the lobster fishman, he somehow cut trough that armor of Crayphish but all he could remember was that mist hallucination and he was pretty sure he just imagined that.

"What the hell!."M.J. called out, she didn't intend to do whatever Starsmore wished to do with her but she wasn't assiociated with pirates and preferred to survive this ordeal.
"I think it would be a smart to run away unless you all here want to end as his dinner......Look I'm not proud of my part in it but I had little choice in the matter, it was either to be killed or to capture people for him to satisfy his cannibalistic needs."Shin was among the many to be creeped out by these words, eating fishman was acceptable but eating humans was just plain disgusting.

"Well that's a shame."Starsmore replied after he heard M.J. reveal his secret."I was keeping you on because your pretty face but no that you shown disloyalty towards me I have no choice but to end all of your lives here."He signalled his weapon to get ready to fire and three green leathery cannons popped out of the holes from the front.(The hole where his head and front legs would come out.)
"I can't say I'm surprised though, I never thought our business relationship would last this long......I would've expected you to figure out that I was only using you to get the blame of the dissapearences while my own men kidnapped atleast ten times as many people as you did."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

Annie sighs to herself as she's sees the size and caliber of the cannons that the turtle possesses, "Those cannons are way stronger then just normal Marine artillery....none of us could survive even a direct shot....well except for maybe you," she says pointing at  Led who's body allows him to defect explosive attacks but she to what limit is unknown even by Led himself. 

She also looks at Tatsu and Shin, "Your dragon scales should protect you as well but not from a direct shot I reckon," she says to the dragon man, "And you're a durability freak so I reckon you can take a pounding," she tells the Swordsman.  

Annie however is not a freak of nature (well by their standards at least) like these fellows are and normally her evasive skills would make up for it but she won't be doing much evading in her current state. 

"The one's with the best chance of surviving those turtles shots should take the lead and divert him while the rest of us see if we can get around and get to that friggin' Marine," she says quietly to them, wishing that she could be of more help.

Then she points at the squad of Marines escorts, "Plus we gotta take them out too..." she mutters.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 9, 2008)

Well a durability freak perhaps but a direct hit from one of those cannons wouldn't make him any less death then the next person.
"I agree with you on that Annie-chan."That was a first, he rarely called her somethign else then Gunslinger-chan or Witch, Though on an unrelated note he wasn't glad that she took the lead like this.Though it might sound silly but he had gotten used to act as the man in charge when situations called for it.

"I guess either Led, or Tatsu should do it since Alph here and OC might stand a good chance but are too injured/damaged."He wasn't sure to what to call it."Led is the more mobile one so he could evade most of it and is capable of taking a beating if it comes to that."Shin was keeping his eyes on the turtle, noticing the way three cannons were now pointing at them.
"Either way we all should split up and attempt to get close and take those escorts out at the sametime while Led distracts that turtle, like that he can't concentrate his firepower on one target but be carefull if get behind him since those two legs could possibly be exchanged for cannons as well."


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 9, 2008)

_The Dark Justice..._ 

A shadowy figure slipped through the hallways of the marine ship.  It stopped in front of a locked door.  Looking around to make sure no one was looking, it slipped out a container with an Everret Industries logo on it.  Opening it up, the figure took out a spoon and dipped in the container, pulling out brown slime.  The figure then took the spoon and dumped the slime in the lock of the door it was facing before putting it away.  

The man waited impatiently for around five minutes.  Finally, the mixture hardened into a key.  He then slowly turned the key and gingerly opened the door, making sure not to make a sound as he did so.  The man then slipped into the room. A silver haired marine was sleeping on a bed.  The figure stepped over to the bed and put down a denden mushi on the table next to the bed.  He then pulled a slip of paper out of his pocket and placed it next to the denden mushi.  The slip read: _Find a marine named Torall Jackheart. Keep tabs on him, he is extremely deadly.  I want you to make weekly reports to me via the denden mushi.  I have no other contacts to him, so be prepared to work alone.  The Doctor._ 

The man looked around, content with his work.  He pulled out a revolver and fired a loud shot out the window.  The bullet was designed to make noise, it could be heard throughout the ship.  The man quickly turned and ran out of the room at the sound of footsteps.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

_The Unnamed Crew vs Commander Starsmore..._
Annie nods at Shin and stick her tongue her tongue out at him, "Didn't I just say that fella?" she says teasingly. The girl turns around and runs as fast (which has been reduced to a limp) as she can to find a snipers perch from where her skills can best be utilized. 

"I'll pick off the escorts from a perch and probe that turtle, see if I can find a weak spot!" she exclaims as she disappears behind an alleyway. Meanwhile Commmander Starsmore order his Turtle/glorified tank to fire on them.
_
Onboard The Dark Justice..._
The next day after ravaging a rookie crew, Lt. Commander Zane Garrick feels in a good mood. He has his handpicked killers....his Champions of Justice, ready willing and able to follow his lead. 

He takes out a cigar from the box in his desk drawer and lights it, "Damn it, it feels good to bring justice to the Grand Line," he mutters to himself. Then there's a knock on his door. Garrick frowns he hates being in charge, it means everyone comes to complain to him. Colt should be handling this menial shit, he thinks to himself.

"Enter!!" Garrick hollers as he lays his cigar down on a tray. Lt. Gilmont Goodfellow enters and nods at him. 

Garrick doesn't recognize the man though, he must be one of the new transfers he thinks, "Who the fuck are you? And why are you bothering me?" asks Garrick.

Suddenly the sound of a gunshot can be heard and Garrick instantly leaps to his feet. *"More fraggin' drama!?!?!?"* he hollers. 

He strides past the newcomer and glares at him, "Let's go porky!!" he says to him, as he strides towards the disturbance.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 9, 2008)

Gilmont thought about retorting to Garrick's insult, but he was too tired and didn't want to get off on a bad start with him.  Instead, he slumped off after him.  As Garrick briskly headed down corridors towards the sound of gunshot, Gilmont stumbled on after him.  Soon he lost sight of Garrick as he got caught up in a storm of curious marines.  Finally he arrived in the location where the gunshot had come from.  He couldn't see much over the heads of the other marines, but he was able to catch a glimpse of Garrick confronting the silver haired marine he had fought earlier.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 9, 2008)

Shin snorted when he heard Annie tease him and replied with."I just tried to fix the holes in your plan so that we wouldn't up killed."Under his breath he added."Witch."IT seemed as if they were right back to where they started.

Meanwhile Led bolted off when the first volley of Cannonfire came torwards them and Both Shin and Alph went in from the side, each on an opposing side while M.J. barely managed to jump out of the way.
Alph fired his remaining cannonshots and Shin performed a "Gail Splitter." on the escorts and then relied on Annie to finish of the rest, while they attempted to get trough that shell of that turtle.

"They don't stand a chance, those idiots."M.J. commented as she looked from the place where she had taken cover,she was struggling what to do, to run away or to help those pirates.....Afterall she did have DF abilities of her own.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

Garrick strides into Lt. Commander Colt's quarters with a scowl on his face, Colt sits up wide eyed in just a t shirt and shorts, his eyes still half asleep and a confused look on his face. 

"I swear, if you've been drinking again and causing a ruckus, I'm gonna........." but Garrick stops speaking as his eyes focus on the mini den den mushi sitting on Colt's bedside table, its not Marine issue, Garrick can tell that right off the bat and there's a note sitting there as well. 

"What the fuck is this!?" he hollers, grabbing the note. Colt gets to his feet with wide eyes, "*Someone snuck into my room and fired at my window!"* Colt exclaims, then he looks at the den den mushi and note,* "I d...don't know how those got there...."
*
Garrick ignores him and reads the note...
_Find a marine named Torall Jackheart. Keep tabs on him, he is extremely deadly.  I want you to make weekly reports to me via the denden mushi.  I have no other contacts to him, so be prepared to work alone.  The Doctor._ 

An inner fury rises up into Garrick's belly as he finishes reading the note...a fury so terrible that he can't think or see straight and he remembers what Admiral Akainu used to do to traitors.......traitors...the word appears over and over in his mind in bright red letters. 

He glares at Colt with eyes that look like black coals and he radiates a menacing killing aura that makes the lesser Marines around him sweat and feel dizzy. Colt backs away slightly, *"You've got to trust me!!"* he hollers at Garrick, *"We've worked together this whole time, just trust me!" 
*
Garrick smirks at Colt and nods, "Don't worry I can see things clearly now my old friend..." he mutters. Colt seems a bit relieved but suddenly Garrick darts out his hand and grabs Colt by the throat, he lifts him up into the air onehanded and choke slams him right through the wooden floor. Colt doesn't stop falling until he reaches the boiler room, ten decks below and doesn't move. 

"SOMEONE GET ME V!!!!!" he bellows.

_5 Hours later..._
All 300 Marines and crewmembers of *The Dark Justice* stand at attention on deck. In the center has been propped up a pole and around it is tied a bruised and battered former Lt. Commander Colt. The silver haired Marine's face is no longer recognizable and there are cuts going all across his face and chest, these thanks to V of course. 

They had interrogated and brutally tortured Colt for over two hours but the Marine had stuck to his story that he was framed. Garrick strides towards the half dead Colt with his full uniform on (a black pinstripe suit), and all of his medals on display, over his sterling white Officer coat draped over his massive shoulders. "THIS SCUM HAS COMMITTED THE WORST SIN POSSIBLE. HE HAS BETRAYED HIS OWN COMRADES, AND IS A TRAITOR AND SABOTEOUR!! THAT MAKES HIM WORSE THEN ANY PIRATE IN MY BOOK!!!!" he spins around and spits in Colt's face, then punches him in the gut. The shock from the blow shattering his ribcage. 

Then V walks forward and stabs Colt in the gut with a seastone knife. "Rot in hell you bastard..." mutters V in his ear. 

Finally Junior Lt. Beverly Clemens strides forward, her green eyes glowing brightly. Garrick laughs like a lunatic, "GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" and stares with fanatical eyes at his assembled crew, "THIS IS WHAT WE DO TO TRAITORS!!!!" he yells at them and then nods at Clemens. 

The lady Marine smirks as she raises her right hand at Colt. *"I didn't do it please...."* mutters Colt. Garrick stares at Colt one final time, "You broke my heart old friend," and he waves at Clemens. 

*"SEPARATION ANXIETY!!!"* Clemens exclaims. Suddenly a mirror appears around Colt's neck and then two more around his armpits, one at his waist, and two more around his knees. Clemens bunches her right hand into a fist and the mirrors separate carrying off each of Colts bodyparts. The Marine utters a bloodcurdling scream as his head, arms, torso, and legs float apart in the mirrors high in the air overhead but he somehow remains alive.

"GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" laughs Garrick, "EDWARD COLT BY THE AUTHORITY INVESTED IN ME BY THE ROYAL MARINES YOU ARE HEREBY SENTENCED TO SUMMARY EXECUTION!!" and he nods one last time at Clemens. She smiles and opens her fist wide, suddenly the mirrors around Colt's limbs vanish and his individual bodyparts fall into the ocean, like chum in the water. 

Garrick leans his hand over the railing and catches Colt's decapitated head, "Who's up for a game of soccer? GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"

Later on Garrick would have the head stuffed and mounted in a broom closet in the ship. Carved into the forehead are the words...

_Former Lt. Commander Edward Colt

He lived, he died, so what...._


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 9, 2008)

That unnamed crew VS Marine Commander Starsmore.

The Marine Commander was casually sitting inside his "Tank" and enjoying the performance of his Blastoise and those unnamed pirates, while refilling his wine he could see how Blastoise was attempting to get a direct hit on the pirate known as Led while he shot across the battlefield, there had been a few close calls but so far he was doing fine though the heat was was starting to unbearable.

By that time Annie had taken out the remaining Marine escorts and peered trough the scope of her rifle, hoping to find a weakspot in the armor of their opponent but so far the only thing that looked remotely soft were those two hind legs but shooting them would probably only result in those legs being swapped for cannons, no they needed to focus all of their attacks into the same point but a crack in the armor would be ideal for that......If only there was one.

While Shin was still attacking from the side he was thinking the same, then again the two were very similar in the fact that they didn't feel like being captains yet did have the kind of tactical abilities needed to be a good captain.
"It seems we'll have to resort to something risky, I just hope that guy will be able to pull it off."Shin mumbled to himself as he quicky rushed towards the spot where Annie had been sniping from.
"Alph, I hope you're hearing this too."Shin wasn't sure but believed to have seen the android nodding in confirmation."Annie,I'm not sure what you were thinking but the only option we have is to have Led smash into that thing with that hard head of his."

While he was saying this he was throwing several of his "Gail splitter."attacks around but Annie continued where left of.
"And then we all aim for that crack?, if there even is a crack in that armor when Led rams it."Annie didn't like this tactic of hoping for the best but right now that was pretty much all they could do.
"It's sounds pretty impossible but we have no choice."

"Yeah, I know.".It was agreed then. " Annie, I'll take over the distracting part and you and Alph inform the rest and get ready for it."Almost as soon as Shin finished saying this he dissapeared, Alph rushed towards Tatsu who was pretty close to him and Annie went towards Marcks. 

Shin jumped down somewhere near and after he performed an attack to deflect the cannonfire, while he quickly told Led this.
"In about half a minute perform that rocket attack of your's while I keep him off you, afterwards try to get as far away from his as possible."The two kept jumping across the battlefield evading the cannon fire, it seemed as if that Marine simply hadn't even gotten serious yet as he felt confident in the fact that he would win with that strong defence and his opponents tiring from the constant dodging they had to do.

When Annie gave him the thumbs up, he spotted that everyone was ready to  attack, he told Led. "Led, Now!"and with that the bulleteer yelled out.
"Bam Bam rocket."As he blasted off while Shin was covering him.

Starsmore simply laughed as he saw what was going on and felt confident in the fact that this last resort would work, but he was in for a surprise.Led's body was much harder then he expected and the collision caused Starsmore's bottle of wine to break on the floor, but that wasn't even the worst thing.
When the Commander looked up he spotted a crack running across the bullet resistant glass in front of him.

When the rest of the unnamed crew spotted that crack, each of them smiled before they all aimed for it.

"Cross Gail Splitter."

"Dragon's Flame."

"Gunstar Round."

"Super Shot:Exploding Pellet."

Though OC was the only one who didn't shout out his attack, he shot his Assault shotgun.

But as these attacks were flying towards their target, that same target realised the danger it was in and attempted to jump out of the way, by pulling all of his legs out again but before it could jump something stopped it.

"Arachne's Blockade."Many threads spread over the turtle and dug itself in the ground, keeping the weapon in place with a makeshift net.
Though M.J. wasn't sure how to do it, she decided to help and when this oppurtinity presented itself she was sure to not let it pass her by.

Though both she and Led were sure to jump out of the way, the curses of the Marine were heard over the battlefield until the attacks landed and after a large explosion it went completely silent.

When the smoke cleared, the armor of the turtle was ruined and the Marine commander was covered in blood and lying completely still, just like the DF weapon.

*"Thank Oda!"*They all exclaimed and they couldn't help but laugh out relief, afterall that was quite a predicement they were in.
Though the laughing of two suddenly stopped when M.J. excitedly hugged Shin, though because of the difference in heighth Shin's head was resting on a rather _soft_ part of the doctor's body.
While Shin was stunned and rather emberassed by this, Annie glared at this slutty action of the Black Widow and kicked the woman of Shin.
"You're really pushing it you hag."

Sadly this distracted everyone of what was going on with the DF weapon, while most of the crew was either laughing and a few glaring, rubbing a spot that was surely gonna bruise or hiding their emberassemnt, Led noticed that the turtle attempted to get up again and started to make gulping noises.
Sure that it was going in for a last attack, the bulleteer iniated another "Bam Bam rocket." attack, it was risky but if he didn't do it everyone would die.

Everyone fell silent when they noticed what was going on and the screaming human bullet blasted himself into the cannon of Blastiose, the explosion that followed shocked everyone and though they hoped Led could've survived it even if it went against logic....The learned the truth when Led's head fell down from being blasted off the body during that explosion and landed near Shin.

The smoke cleared and revealed that both Led and Blastoise exploded into a million pieces.......They hadn't gotten of that easily.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

_Syren Island..._
Marcks jaw hangs agape as he sees the carnage caused by Led's collision, "What the heck just happened?" he asks. It's not supposed to end like this....the Heroes always live to fight another day he thinks. 

In his short time of sailing with this crew he had never thought that one of them could die so easily, that they could actually lose...

He looks at the crew with wide eyes, "It's not supposed to be this way..." he mutters then he looks at Annie for words of support. 

The gunslinger frowns and looks down at the ground, "What do you want me to say huh fella? This isn't some storybook where the good guys always make it out alive..." she knows it sounds cruel but its true because she's seen it with her own eyes, how easily good people fall, and she limps away with her head held down.

OC looks at Marcks with his cold stare, "Led sacrificed himself for us, we just have to accept it and move on..." he says matter of factly, but Marcks shakes his head in disbelief, a 16 year old such as himself who's only been on the open seas for several weeks can't accept such things. 

"He died a hero...." mutters Tatsu very simply as he looks sadly at the inferno.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 9, 2008)

Both Alph and Shin weren't that shoken up by it, but both for different reasons.
"It was only expected to lose someone with many life threatening battles we encounter every day."Alph commented without emotion, to him this was completely logical and they should be lucky that it only happened so late in their journey, they simply had to get stronger because the Grand Line would take even more lives with their current strength levels.

"It's a shame."Shin replied as he got ready to head back to the Infinite."But right now there's nothing we can do about it but make sure that he didn't die in vain."He said."I swear to Oda that I will make this crew the fourth great power in the world."And with that he took off, Alph followed and M.J. ran after Shin to talk to him.

"I wanted to apologize."She said first and then told her of the circumstances of how she ended up where she did, Shin believed her everyword as he could see the hurt in her eyes when she told of her husband's death and how she promised to never let something like that happen to someone else.

"I forgive you for kidnapping me, I'm not so sure about breaking my heart though."he joked."But seriously........I think your dream is a noble one but using innocent men to experiment on?......Someone's father, son, lover......That's not the right way to do it."At these words M.J. started to cry as she realised what a hypocrite she had been, by building a wall around her heart and resort to experimentations like that she was no better then the disease that had taken her husband.Shin gave a weak smile and as he wiped away her tears he said this.

"Come with us, we need a doctor since we get into trouble a lot and since we will conquer the world someday, you're bound to see many places with echt their own way of treating diseases and injuries, collect all of the medical knowledge and use it to achieve your dream."He wasn't sure of what the rest would say about this, but he thought that if Annie could put OC (Who tried to kill him at first.) on the crew then he could do the same with M.J.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

_With Jaw..._
Jaw lays back on his small cutter, hungry and thirsty. He had been sailing on the Grand Line for days now, lost. The shortsighted swordsman had forgotten that you need a Log Pose to navigate the tricky waters of the Grand Line. 

"So thirsty..." mutters Jaw as he looks up at the sky, not even looking at where his boat is going. 

*Thump!*

Suddenly his boat hits something. Jaw sits up boltright and smiles, he's run into another boat. "What are the chances!" exclaims Jaw with excitement, but then he notices that this vessel is coffin shaped and strange ethereal candles glow all around the tiny vessel.

A voice yawns, "I was having a good nap..." says the voice. A man wearing a wide-brimmed hat decorated with a large plume, a long, black cloak, and a cross pendant appears. He has a mustache and goatee and his eyes are as piercing as that of a hawk.  

But Jaw does not focus on any of these things, what he does focus on is the man sized black sword strapped to the man's back. Jaw's blood freezes because there's only one man who wields a blade like that. 

"Yu....yu...You're Hawkeyes Mihawk!" he exclaims in utter shock. 

The man looks at Jaw curiously as if he is mentally impaired, "Obviously...." he mutters in reply. 

Jaw instantly draws his Katana, *"I WILL DEFEAT YOU HAWKEYES!!!"* and he strikes. In an eye blink, Jaw's detached head flies into the air and his body tumbles into the ocean like a sack of potatoes. It is as if Mihawk didn't even move, and yet he must have cut the man somehow.

"Okay now I can go back to sleep," mutters Mihawk.   

_Somewhere in the Grand Line..._
A midsized sloop vessel cuts through the water. James sits on an empty crate drinking black coffee, straight up with no sugar or anything added. Alain sits at a workbench with a magnifying glass peering at the ancient stone tablet that he had recovered from the temple. 

Alain laughs as he examines the tablet but says nothing. James looks at him blankly from the other end of the deck for several minutes, "What's so funny?" he asks him. 

"The fact that you can drink so much coffee and yet just sit around like an unenergetic lump, saying nothing and doing nothing at all...." he says. 

James gets up and tosses his cup of coffee into the water, "You talk too much, wasting words on meaningless babble...just finish transcribing that tablet, we have to attack that Marine ship soon," he mutters as he walks away towards his cabin.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 9, 2008)

"Oh crud..." Fluck groaned. He had barely known that guy called Led, but death wasn't something that stopped at just that. Survivor's guilt, some called it. Even if you weren't in control, you just felt that somehow, you could have changed things if you had tried just a little harder. Unfortunately for Fluck, it was worse; he _did_ have control over things. After all, what were the odds of such a haphazard attack actually cracking the armor? What were the odds of every attack they made hitting past the armor? well, he certainly knew, even if they didn't...

What he didn't have control over, however, was Led's death. He could have done it, he knew he could have done it, if he was still in that unnaturally-powered state he was earlier, but that wasn't something easily replicated...And of course, his original powers didn't have a chance, ironically enough. 

"Powers manipulating chance didn't have a chance in hell," Fluck grinned humourlessly.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 9, 2008)

Ace had then been asleep after a card game with Dante. He shot up looking around "I heard us stop with a thud and woke up!"  He said looking left and right. "Eh!!"  he saw no one aboard they where in teh cabin or on shore.  "Shit!"  he yelled quickly grabbing teh sack under his hammock and running off teh boat looking for someone he knew. He started down the busy street running while looking for anything or anyone. All he saw where random people walking or running down the street. "Dante!?, Heather!?, Nikki!?"  he just kept yelling people looked at him now wondering what he was yelling about. Ace turned his head and started to yell and then bumped into some one he and the man both fell to the ground. "What and the hell was that!"  the man yelled at him. Ace turned to look at him he had black hair and 3 rifles on his back.

"Sorry!" Ace yelled back. "Start looking where you are going! and i heard you yelling you lost?"  Ace looked at him and shrugged. "I guess you could say that? I am looking for my crew."  The man nodded at him "I am Tri and you? Also i guess i could help you look for them."  Ace stared at the man.. "Why would you help me and Ace. the man just rolled his eyes "So you would shut up ok?!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

_On the Dark Justice..._
Lt. Commander Zane Garrick sits in his office looking at Colt's profile. An exemplary record since graduating from the Academy, a totally spotless record and there's nothing indicating that he would commit treason. Garrick furrows his brow and rubs his chin as if he seems troubled.

"Do you regret what you did?" asks Junior Lt. Beverly Clemens. She sits across from Garrick with her legs crossed. 

"No," Garrick immediately responds without hesitation, "As servants of Justice we must allow no quarter to evil even if it comes from our most trusted comrades."

Clemens nods and seems to regard Garrick with respect but then she grins at him devilishly, "And would you do the same to me oh my wise Commander....if you knew that I had done the same thing?" she asks him. 

Garrick stares into Clemens bright green eyes and admires her fiery red hair, he remains silent for several seconds then speaks, "I'd snap your neck in a second," he states matter of factly.

Clemens laughs at this response, "Spoken like a true servant of justice!" she exclaims, still laughing. Then she smirks at Garrick seductively and walks towards him and sits on his lap, caressing his face, "Well now that our crew is missing a Lt. Commander...perhaps you could promote yours truly..." she whispers into his ear. 

Garrick tosses Colt's profile out of the porthole behind him and smiles a predatory smile at Clemens, "We'll see..." he says and he moves in for the kill so to speak.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 9, 2008)

Now in a respectable marine uniform, Gilmont marched towards Garrick's office.  His previous sluggishness had disappeared the instant he discovered Colt was traitor.  Absolute Justice must succeed, and although Colt's execution was more gruesome than Gilmont thought necessary, it instilled a fear of treachery among younger and more vibrant marine recruits.   

Making sure he looked respectable, Gilmont buttoned up his shirt and straightened his collar.  Taking a deep breath, he slammed his massive fist against the door.  "Hopefully he isn't distracted again.  Well, I could always get myself a drink if he isn't available," Gilmont thought to himself as he knocked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2008)

The waves urged the boat onward as Madeleine and Dee sat back and just let the craft drift. It was times like this that they could just relax and let the waves and wind carry the small boat over the water.

They had gone from being on board a large world class ship, to having to pal around in a lifeboat barely big enough for them and the barrel of run Dee insisted on lugging around. 

As Dee slapped at the water with the oar she repeated, "When we get to port, someone will buy this rum..."

Madeleine glared over at her, "You keep saying that, yet here we are a year later and this run is still with us, Dee."

"I can feel it this time, we're dumping this rum off..." Dee said with a determination in her voice. 

Madeleine touched the side of the barrel, "You making me bring this thing is what's slowing us down..." 

"What can we do," she asked, "Its the closest thing to currency we have!" Dee spotted something over the tops of the waves as the boat was picked up and then dropped into the valley between the waves. "Is that the island we're hunting for over there?" 

Madeleine stretched out to see, but wasn't as short as Dee so she spotted it rather easily, "Looks like land," she unfurled the tattered map and placed the compass upon it, "Looks like that could be it Kero Kero Island!" 

Dee climbed atop the rum, "Did wie make it?" she asked, "We made it!" 

Madeleine sat there happily as they began to row for shore.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

"FUCK!" yells Garrick. _What now!!_ he thinks, _and just when things were getting good too. _

Since Clemens was already in a position under his desk where she couldn't be seen anyway, he taps her on the shoulder and she immediately scoots all the way under the desk. Garrick zippers his pants and pounds his fist on the desk in frustration and it rattles. 

"Careful you don't collapse this damn desk on me!" whispers Clemens. 

Garrick nudges her with his boot, "This better be good!!!" he bellows, "Enter!"


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 9, 2008)

"ENTER!!!" Gilmont heard Garrick shout.  He cautiously entered Garrick's office to see Garrick marine giving him an annoyed stare.  "My name is Lt. Gilmont Goodfellow.  We have met several times, but I do not believe we were formally introduced.  I hope I not interrupting anything." he said with a wink and stuck out his hand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2008)

Garrick doesn't take the man's hand, instead he looks him up and down, this short, middle aged, fat rolly polly piece of filth. Garrick immediately marks him as the son of a privileged family who probably had everything handed to him. "Yes you did interrupt someting and I'd like to get back to her....I mean my work immediately," replies Garrick. 

"You're the fool who had the nerve to walk into my quarters in fuckin' pajama's this morning, aren't you?" he asks, "Don't think that I forgot about that. If it happens again your gonna be wearing pajama's for the rest of your life because you'll be in a coma laying in a hospital bed..." he says, not in a threatening voice but just a matter of fact voice. 

"Now what do you want Lieutenant?" Garrick asks the portly Marine.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2008)

The winds once again caressed the sails of the Reckless Abandon and the ship ripped over the water headed southward. Balthier had taken the helm, which was a rare occasion for him. 

Usually Stroud saw to the steering of the ship and the navigating. This had actually been the first time Persephone had seen him at the helm,  "This is a new sight," she started, "The infamous Balthier actually lifting a finger around his own ship." 

He smiled over at her,  "Come now, Love, sometimes I've got to get up here and give the ol' girl a go...reminds me of how I got my start..."

Her arms were folded in front of her,  "You mean before you were a Captain?" 

 "Aye, every son of the sea what calls himself Captain got his start somewhere," he replied. 

Persephone sighed,  "Lets just hope that I don't stay at this long enough to become the self proclaimed Queen of some Godawful ship..." 

 "Call my ship Godawful," Balthier said, "And what would you have us sail around on Your Highness?" he asked as he reached out and touched the lacy shoulder strap of her dress.

She glared up at him appalled,  "You cretin!" she yelled, "I never!" she shouted as she slapped him and stormed off the deck. 

Stroud called from up on the aft mast,  "Wonderful way of wooing her, Cap'n." 

Balthier sighed,  "Stroud," he said, "Fuck off."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 10, 2008)

One week after Led's death.

The crew had been told that the ship would be finished before the day was over, and so they they all tried to enjoy the last day they would be on Syren Island.Alph had spent the most of his time repairing himself and helping around with repairing/modifying the ship and decided to do the same today, afterall he had quickly seen enough of the island after buying the materials he needed to repair himself and perhaps even a few things to upgrade himself with.

Shin his time buying supplies and what not, if he wasn't doing things like that then you would see him train, since the loss of a crewmate clearly showed that they weren't strong enough to hit the grandline and though he didn't see himself as the captain of the ship he did feel like he was responsible for those that were sailing on his ship....He wouldn't let something like that happen again.

M.J., who had been offered a position of the crew, was unsure what to do and had spent most of her time salvaging and replacing whatever she could that had been in her burned out medical practice, she needed a fresh start but if that should be with pirates like that who had been battling Marines, Fishmen and Oda knowns what else........She wasn't sure, maybe it would be better to go somewhere where could have a more peaceful life.

Though as she was picking up a package at the post office she was in for a rather unwelcome surprise, the darkhaired woman spotted new wanted posters with increased amounts for that unnamed crew but also two new posters of people that she recognized.
The first was Jessie Roseo, the girl who's mother she almost sold off and who didn't really for M.J. because of that.

And the second one was no other then herself, though it was a rather flattering picture but perhaps showing a little too much cleavage for wanted poster since all of the others were all just headshots.
"This is bad.....Real bad."She said as she started panicking and grabbed both of the posters before running off to the Infinite.
"With a bounty on my head it will be impossible to live that peaceful live I wanted. "


----------



## koguryo (Nov 10, 2008)

-With Eric, Joseph, Paegun, and Hammer Marine

The four were running in a zig-zag pattern towards the Captain.  Bursts of sand were coming out of the ground as they ran from the bullets that were being fired.  

As Paegun was running he slowed down for a second in a deep part of the sand, "Oh shi-"

A small spurt of blood came out of Paegun's leg and he fell to his knees, "Damn it, I'm gonna be finished off."

Eric, Joseph, and Hammer Marine were still running towards the Cape.

Eric: "Alright, Paegun's down but we gotta finish this!"

The three jumped up onto the cape and they saw the Captain with a rifle and a huge-ass claymore on his back.

Captain: " 'Ello mates.  The name's Bob Robin.  You got any rum?"

Eric, Joseph, and Hammer Marine looked at Bob curiously.

Eric: "This is the guy that was shooting at us?!?!  What the hell?!?!"
Joseph: "The man looks like an idiot."
Hammer Marine: "What kinda Pirate wears eye shadow, a bandana, braids his hair, and talks with a crappy accent?"
Bob Robin: "Sorry mates.  I'm gonna hafta kill ya now."

Bob Robin drew his claymore and was wobbling around.  The three looked at Bob and sweatdropped.

Eric: "Screw this.  Let's take him out quick."

Joseph, Eric, and Hammer Marine zerged Bob quickly had him subdued on the ground.

Joseph: "Too easy."
Eric: "Your subordinates had more fight than you."

The three escorted Bob back to the Nonki.  As they were walking back Joseph helped Paegun up, and lead him to the ship.

-On the Nonki

Sooyoung: "Is this seriously the Captain of those Pirates?!?!"
Eric: "Yeah it is."

All of the Marines on the Nonki started to laugh hysterically.

Bob: "What?  What's so hard to believe I'm the Captain?"
Sooyoung: "The way you dress."

Bob looked himself over.

Bob: "What's the matter with the way I dress?"
Paegun: "Well you look like an idiot.  You barely even look like a Pirate."

As all of this was happening Bob Robin was getting out of his handcuffs.  

He finally got out of his handcuffs and jumped onto the side of the ship, "Remember as this is the day you almost caught Bob Ro-"

Joseph: "Bullet Expel."
Eric: "Chain Bullet."
Paegun: "Move that has yet to be named."
Sooyoung: "Flare Blitz."

Three swords pierced Bob's chest, and also a chain and a bullet.  Paegun and Sooyoung withdrew their swords from Bob's chest, and he fell off of the side of the ship.

Everyone: *"So now what are we gonna do?!"*

A voice came on over the intercom, "In a few days time after everyone is done healing, we head to the Grand Line.  First we will get supplies on this island.  Enjoy your stay here, for the Grand Line is treacherous.  Rest up crew."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2008)

It had been a week since the conflict in Syren began. The city was starting to rebuild itself, with Rek and Doremi providing the funding. This provided the vastly unemployed masses of Syren with new jobs. They even made a decree that all Marine ships wthin the region recieve maintenance here in Syren, and a massive advertising campaign to make the Syren shipyards famous again was in the works. Matyr was getting better, though the young world noble was still bedridden, mostly from the shock created by Cass's attack. As for the sniper, she had stayed by Matyr's side all week, the girl back to her usual hyperactive self.

Near the forest, Rek and Jun were surrounded by a group of Syren workers."Zhu Qiao stance; Phoenix Spin!" Jun transformed into a spinning tornado that sliced up several large trees into finely cut logs. "Excellent work, my dear Jun." Rek said. "Now carry these logs to the city." He ordered the men. The workers did as they were told, and carried the logs back to the city. "Now for some tea. Come Jun, we need to get back to the Windy Dirge." The noble and the warrior went back to town, both of them 

In Syren's town square, the resident mason was busy overseeing the consturction of a large monument. "NIHIHIHI! Make sure you get my face right!" Doremi said as she posed in front of the mason. "Yes milady... I'll make sure that you'd look as good as the statue of Lord Rek." The mason pointed to a large monument of Rek holding his cane sword high in the air with a smug look on his face. Underneath the statue was a gold plaque, with the words 'Rek the Benevolent' etched on it. "As good? I want mine to be better! And with a fancier title!" 

"A meeting...with the leader? Are you sure Doran?" Fasola whispered to his mini dendenmushi inside the bathroom of their villa. "Very well. I'll go." The world noble sighed, and left the bathroom with a relieved look. He recieved a peculiar look from his guard, but he did not notice this. "How does he use the bathroom in that suit?" The guard thought.

Matyr Zelios was being fed soup by Cass inside the Windy Dirge infirmary. It was hot, so the sniper had to blow each spoonful before having Matyr swallow it. This of course would last for several minutes, and by the time Cass had fed him the soup it had lost all warmth. Cass would always make a fuss whenever she realized that the soup he was sipping was cold, while Matyr would say that it was no big deal in reply. From outside the infirmary, Ruru chuckled at the two, amused by their actions.

Rek and Jun took a detour through the Roseo Shipyards one of the many businesses revitalized by him and his cousin. "I dearly hope my dear Annie and her friends are alright...I heard that one of their friends was killed in the fight." He said to Jun as they neared the Infinite Injustice. "He died a warrior's death. There is no nobler death than that." Jun told him. Rek went inside the Infinite Injustice, looking for Annie and her friends. Jun stayed outside, waiting patiently. "I wonder where my dear Annie stays..." Rek thought as he wandered the Infinite Justice.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 10, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice

"It seems you feel rather at home on my ship, maybe even a little too much."Shin commented on the arrival of the world noble, Shin was on deck doing one-handed pushups while Alph was standing on his back(That heave body of the android proved useful for this.) and he was trying to a little work while not moving, things like checking wether all the modifications on deck were in order.

"Don't you have something better to do?.....Sip some tea or whatever a Worldnoble does."He suspected that Rek had came looking for Annie, he wasn't sure what their relationship was since they claimed to be each others boyfriend and girlfriend yet the physical contact between the two was usually limited to Annie punching him......But he _was_ sure that Rek wasn't the right kind of guy for Annie, she needed someone like.......Well he wasn't sure how he thought about that but surely Rek wasn't it.

"Shin, it might be wise to adress the man with some more respect."Alph replied, he wasn't scared of getting damaged in the fight that might break out but the ship was almost fully repaired and all that work would've been for nothing if the nobleman ordered the ship to be blown out of the water.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2008)

Rek was amused by Shin. The swordsman had been at odds with him the moment they had met. There was no doubt in Rek's mind that his 'closeness' with Annie was the root of his animosity. Rek delighted in Shin's apparent jealousy, and would love to jeer him all day about it. "And a fine ship this is, my good man. Worry not, I am merely here to insure that my dear Annie's accomodations are top notch. " He smiled his usual arrogant smile to Shin. "Of course, I could never make her quarters any comfier than yours would be if she slept there instead of her own." He could sense the killing intent rising from Shin, but he merely scoffed it. "But a man like yourself can dream, can he not?" Rek entered the inner portions of the Infinite Justice, laughing mockingly as he left Shin in a state of fury.  

Jun sighed heavily as she watched Rek enter the ship. "I see Rek is in 'Douche' mode again..." Jun thought. The warrior then left the side of the Infinite Justice and went to the Windy Dirge, hoping to catch a sip of tea there.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 10, 2008)

The furious Shin had already knocked Alph off his back as he couldn't resist the urge of cutting that Noble down, though Alph couldn't feel the killing intent radiating form the swordsman he did know this would turn out bad, like he expected it to turn out.

He was surely not letting the ship get damaged after this much work and while Shin picked up his sword and readied himself to take down the noble Alph grabbed him and activated his thrusters.While Shin was caught off guard by this unpected action by the andriod, Alph jumped off the Infinite Injustice with his robotic strength and activated his thrusters when he was high enough in the air that he wouldn't uninentionally damage the ship.

Though Shin attempted to get out of the hold, Alph dropped him in nearby water, though it wouldn't probably be enough to cool Shin down,but a battle between Shin and Rek wasn't acceptable.
"What the hell were you thinking!"Shin was perhaps even more furious at the android now, luckily for Alph was Shin not carrying his sword at the moment.
"Give my one good reason why I shouldn't take you apart."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2008)

dante walked into town where a familiar face was lifting up a large piece of wood.

"gintoki. good to see you again" he noticed rebellion, which was completely different, "wow, shinpachi really did a number on that sword of mine!" dante said plucking it from the silver haired captains back.

"yup. its called red queen now. try it out." gintoki said helping to clear the rubble his party was partly responsible for.

"nah its ok. I've found some weapons that suit me better. rebellion was a bit too one dimensional for me and red queen looks a bit complicated." dante helped him clear the debris. as they worked they filled each other in.

gintoki laughed when he heard about nikki and heather.

"sound like a couple of carpet cleaners. and this ace sounds pretty cool." 

"yeah I'm content for the moment. what's the news on the factory." dante asked lifting a massive pile of rubble.

"well, shinpachi and sougo have got the guard routines and their watchtowers sorted. its a lot more tricky than the last one. I think theres a devil fruit user and marine protection, but all that's in the lower reaches of the factory."

"so no way of telling. what about the head guard? anything we can use?" dante said clearing the final piece. he was used to this level of sneakiness, though he much preferred the more direct rout.

"women. something we don't have access to. how bout the girls you're with." gintoki asked. he wondered about sa chan and kagura.

"absolute knockouts. plus I reckon they're  used to theft so should be able to sneak around. tell me more about the vault." dante said making mental notes. they would do just about anything for profit. that's probably the only reason why ace wasn't dead.

"they've  stored and stockpiled a lot of diamonds. they have a way of turning it into energy, it must be a devil fruit." gintoki said sitting down now.

"well whatever the case may be, we will blow that factory to hell." dante said smiling and standing up. gintoki handed him a file, outlining the plan. "i'll find the captain and tell her about it. I hope she helps. we will need ace's talents too"

dante walked off to find heather and nikki


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

The small nameless ship came into port in a small lagoon on the side of the island where a freshwater stream emptied into the blue sea water. The spot where the river flowed out actually saw some small trees growing. The trees were big enough to lash the boat onto so that they could leave it. 

As Dee finished tying the thing up she stood over it, "No one's going to bother taking this old thing..." 

"What about our rum?" asked Madeleine. 

"We're leave it here," said Dee, "Never let them see the product until their interested, it adds a little element of mystery." 

"Whatever you say, Dee," said Madeleine in a slightly sarcastic tone. This was kind of the order of things between her and Madeleine.  

They made their way up the shoreline and into the small town that rested on this side of the island. Dee pointed at the sign on the post just before the town, "Portside," she said, "Is this where we wanted to land..." 

Madeleine shook her head, "No, it looks like we have ventured into that torn part of the map," she said. 

Dee sighed, "We have got to find a better map than this..." said, "I mean we have got to be the worst pirates ever," she finished just as someone called out to them from further up the path. 

"Ahoy there!" yelled a tall older man. He was huge and it was obvious that the guy was a Marines from the shirt and hat he wore. Either that or he was a big fan. "What are you two ladies looking to find and do you need any help?" 

Dee stepped back startled, she wrapped her hands about herself nervously. Marines made her nervous, its just how she was raised. 

Madeleine stepped in, "We're just trying to find some provisions to make it on for a few more days." 

"You've got a ship?" asked the man.

Madeleine nodded, "If you want to call it that," she started, "Our ship was taken by Pirates and we were left with naught but a lifeboat." She lied easily to cover for them.

The man nodded, "It's a huge problem these days miss," he said, "My name is Chester," he said. "I've been working around these parts to contain some of the threat." He glanced around, "My partner is around here somewhere, you mind helping me find him?"

Dee seemed distraught, "I guess its fine," she said nervously, "What does he look like?" 

Chester handed Madeleine a picture and Dee walked up cautiously to join her in looking at it. The man in the picture was dashing, tanned skin, long braided hair. 

Madeleine furrowed her brow, "Can't say I have seen him yet." 

"But we will dan sure help you look," Dee agreed. 

Madeleine glared at her, shocked. But it wasn't uncommon for Dee to be taken in by someone's looks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 10, 2008)

Tatsu walks onto the part of the ship where Shin and Alph are arguing, "Give my one good reason why I shouldn't take you apart." 

"Because he's your favorite robot man android thing. Plus he's still upgrading the ship." He looks around, "Where is everyone? And is that doctor lady going to join us or what?"

Onboard the Nonki-

After hearing the announcement involving the Grandline Eric got a slight smile on his face.
Eric: The Grand Line. I never thought that when I joined this dingy little crew that we'd ever make it to the Grand Line.
Joseph: Dingy?
Eric: I meant dingy in a-oh forget it, yes this crew was pathetic...
Joseph and a group of marines come fall into a state of depression for the moment.
Eric: Oh get over it, atleast we're better now. We're finally making it to the Grand Line!
Joseph: Whooo! The Grand Line everyone!
The marines all cheer.
Eric: Makes me wonder who the hell decided to let us into the Grand Line.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 10, 2008)

As Shin climbed out of the water he heard the voice of Tatsu giving not one but two reason why he shouldn't take the android apart and Alph quickly commented on that since he didn't feel like getting cut down later before Shin goes after Rek.
"Tatsu is correct, might I add that I am also one of the few people on board that is capable of repairing the ship _when_ we run into anymore trouble."He wisely said when instead of if, afterall with this crew it was just a matter of time before the next disaster came towards them.

Shin was still a little pissed off but couldn't deny that those were very good arguments, instead he responded to Tatsu's question."I guess everyone is running errands or helping around on the ship and about that doctor."He gave a sigh."I offered her the doctor's position on our crew but she said she wasn't sure if she would fit in with a bunch of brawler like us......She said she would think about it though."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 10, 2008)

Somewhere in a underwater marine prison- North Blue.

"It seem's like i picked a real unlucky crew." Jacob rubbed his head and lay back against a cold rock wall. "This thing feels slimey." he commented. "To think we'd be beaten by only three men." Grim looked up. The entire cell was black. The bars were black, outside the bars were black. And of course there was not a single window. 

"it must be a true sight outside these walls." He smirked. "Suppose they tossed us here for our last stunt hm me boy?" He looked over to Dread. "With enough planning even this cell is nothing." he tossed a small pebble at the wall. Not much to do so deep down in the sea. "Cheer up. We'll be free in do time." 

The captain seemed confident. He is a man who knows when he's beat. So when he shows such confidence Dread can only think of one thing. "He has a plan." Yes, when the captian is so confident it means he has a plan. And when he has a plan, Well, He gets things done. "So what is-" Dread was cut short.

"There is no need to speak it. the gaurds will over hear. Just let the current's flow for now. For soon they will cease and run red." He looked down at a small tray in front of him. this mornings breakfast, Long since gone cold. "I just hope you can both go without food for a little while." he grinned and shoved the meal into a sack.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 10, 2008)

_Roseo Shipyards..._
Henry Roseo stands proudly at the railing of his office overlooking The Infinite Injustice, which sits in their main drydock. In their other drydocks which had gone unused for the last two years, sit other ships in various states of repair and reconstruction. Henry laughs as he hears the sound of work being a done around, a sound that he hasn't heard in too long. Hannah his wife walks up to Henry and smiles, she looks and feels healthier then ever, "Business is booming here, just like it is elsewhere on the Island it seems..."

Henry nods, "We've got that Noble's family to thank for it....I guess they're not all such assholes after all," he says. After years of working at Water 7 which lay in close proximity to Shabondy, he had encountered his fair share of arrogant bubblehead Nobles.

"You did a good job with those youngsters ship," replies Hannah. At this comment, Henry's barrel chest swells proudly, "Me, Jessie, and Alex put our heart and soul into this ship like we haven't done in years. I stake my name and reputation that this this boat will take them all the way to the New World, at the very least!" he exclaims boldly. 

Hannah laughs and pats her husband on the back, "If they even make it that far..." and she frowns knowing that Jessie had thought about joining their crew now that she had received, minor though it was. 

_Onboard The Infinite Injustice..._
Jessie Roseo stands atop the newly converted Sniper's Nest at the top of the center mast (they also added a smaller mast at the bow) that Annie had requested, putting the finishing touches. When she's dine, the girl leaps nimbly to the deck and smiles at, Alph, Tatsu, and a very waterlogged Shin, "Well that's about it....you're ship is ready to sail whenever you're ready."

All in all the Roseo's had made 36 Million Beri's (thanks to Annie's withdrawal from the Bank of Rek) worth of modifications to the Pirate ship. They had added two new decks one a cannon deck armed with twelve 32 pound cannon guns capable of penetrating steel at close range but without the manpower they're just glorified paperweights. This deck is also where Annie made a space for her workshop to work on more powerful ammunition and Alph had been provided with his own separate workshop as well. 

The Roseo's had also added a new deck with training rooms, including a room built for heavy weight training (going into the multi ton range if need be which Shin had requested for some reason, Henry had scoffed at the idea of Shin lifting multi ton weights though), plus a sparring room, and a general exercise room/gym with gymnastics equipment that Annie had requested. Beyond that they had strengthened the hull of the ship with solid Redwood Oak, second only to Adam Wood in durability and toughness and refurbished and expanded the crew quarters, the kitchen, and a new dining facility. Not to mention all the tiny specifics that each crewmember had asked for and were added. 

Jessie knocks on the railing of the ship, "She'll take you guys very far, we guarantee it!" she exclaims cheerfully at Shin, Tatsu and Alph.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2008)

Something about paling around with a Marine bothered Dee a lot but she knew that it was the best way not to rouse suspicion. Already their story had involved them out on the sea and being hijacked and having their boat stolen. This was good to make him sympathetic but could backfire on them if they were not careful. 

The trio walked the streets, "Would we have chance to find him in a bar or something?" asked Dee. 

The Marine shook his head, "He's not much of a drinker," he said, "The kids got a bit of a hot head," he explained, "He might have gotten into so me kind of trouble."

Madeleine ran her fingers back through her hair, "We might be able to help with that really," she said, "We're not completely without skills in combat." 

Dee was lucky Madeleine was there, she would have never tried talking to this guy, she would have just attacked. She lacked the tact and forethought of her friend. "What were you doing on this particular island?" she asked. 

"We had word of a ship in the area with a black hull that has been terrorizing people," he said. 

Madeleine thought out loud, "Black hull?" 

They made their way down through the streets of the town and as they came to an alley near the edge of town they spotted a circle of men standing around a man. Closer inspection showed it to be the Marines companion. 

"There he is!" yelled Dee. 

One of the men looked back, "Well I'll be..." instantly Dee and Madeleine recognized him, "If it isn't little Maddy and Dee..." he was Goldbit, one of the pirates who had stolen Dee's Father's ship.

The Marine's companion stood with his weapon at the ready, "Good thing you showed up!" 

"What happened here?" asked Chester. 

"These are the people we're looking for," said his companion, "the crew of the Roaring Burn!"

"Shut yer mouth, Government Dog!" yelled one of the pirates. 

Madeleine whirled about, "We have to do something or our cover's blown," she whispered to Dee. 

Dee nodded and then shouted, "These are the men that stole my Dad's ship and tossed us off, Chester!" she sounded truly distraught. 

"Good one," Madeleine commented quietly and Dee nodded. An instant later the fight exploded and the two groups clashed furiously.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 10, 2008)

The three crewmen had returned to the ship and as they (Shin and Tatsu since Alph had helped with the upgrades.) looked around their new and improved Infinite Jessie jumped down and told them that their ship was ready to set sail and would be able to take the far.
"Just what I wanted to hear."Shin replied with a big smile on his face, afterall he was very happy with the work that they had done on his ship.
"Because the New World is quite far from here."Only there would he find both his dream and the strong opponents needed to achieve that dream.

M.J. had quickly gotten her carriage from her place as rummomg towards the Infinite would've taken too long and she needed her stuff.When the woman finally arrived at the Infinite, about half an hour after finding her wanted poster she quickly jumped off the carriage and she boarded the ship.
The first people she spotted where Shin, Tatsu, Alph and Jessie......The girl was probably not happy to see her but she needed to give inform of her new wanted status too.

"If you're offer still stands."She started with."I would like to take you up on it."After that she held out Jessie's wanted poster and handed it to her but didn't say anything since she felt that it was the wise thing to do.
After that she continued with her conversation with Shin and showed her own wanted poster to him.
"Since the marines already assiociate me with you guys I could as well join you."

"Haha, well we were still looking for a doctor so I'll have Alph show you to your quarters."As Shin said this he casted a glance at the carraige and though that her luggage would be in it.
"Meanwhile I'll carry your stuff for you to your quarters."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 10, 2008)

Annie sits in her quarters, there are cardboard boxes stacked high and the walls and her bookshelves are bare. Now that Jessie had finished the new Sniper's nest, Annie planned to use it as her new quarters. 

Strangely she had been in a melancholy mood after seeing Led die, the event had brought up old memories, ones that she wished would stay buried. She sits at the edge of her bed looking at her locket which she keeps concealed under her shirt, inside is a photo of herself, her brother and her mom. 

Someone knocks on her door and Annie stuff the locket under her shirt. "If that's you Shin, I already told you I'm not hoarding anymore of the Captain Marrow's treasure!!!!!" she hollers. 

A familiar laugh echoes through the door and Annie smirks, "I know that snobbish laugh..." she says and opens the door. Rek smiles at Annie and bows, "I was in the neighborhood? So I thought that I'd bring you a housewarming gift," he says sheepishly and hands her a gift wrapped box. 

Annie looks at the box and arches her right eyebrow inquisitively, "If this is some kind of smutty lingerie, I'm gonna..." she says threateningly but Rek interrupts her and shakes his head with a chuckle, "It's merely a new leather jacket...you're current one is a mess to be quite frank...." he says and he stares into Annie's green eyes.  

The gunslinger immediately leans her head out of the door and looks down both ends of the hallway, "Where's the Warrior Princess?" she asks, Annie knows of how jealous Jun can be over Rek, even though the warrior woman would never openly admit it.

"Enjoying some leisure time on my ship I believe," responds Rek casually and he helps himself into Annie's room. Rek remains silent for several seconds as looks around the room. 

Annie places the gift box on her bed and looks at Rek curiously, "Thanks for the new jacket fella....but you seem like you've got other things on your mind. What did you really come here for?" she asks him. 

Rek keeps his back turned to Annie as if thinking something over in his mind, "I also came to give you this....I think you'll find it familiar," and he turns around revealing a huge, sparkling diamond ring. 

Annie narrows her eyes when she sees the ring and frowns, "I gave that back to you a long time ago...." she says quietly. 

The young Noble nods, "I remember that day clearly it was a sad day for me..." and he focuses on Annie's bright green eyes, "Don't you ever wonder how things would've turned out if you had stayed?" he asks the Gunslinger. 

Annie shakes her head, "You mean other then almost dieing?... no not really. What happened, happened and nothing can change it." This is a lie of course.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 10, 2008)

_An Unamed island in the Grand Line........_
Marine Captain Anglora Hunra stood on a beutiful bay looking out at the sea. 
Behind here was a huge mountain  that overlooked the enitre island. There're lush green forest that engulf the bases of this land. The ocean waters that surronded this island were so very harsh. Whirlpools vigorusly guarded this island and would punish any ship that dared to near the island.

A gentle breeze blew as Anglora's hair swayed in the wind. Anglora was holding a weird dark den den mushi in her hand. She spoke into it, seemingly speaking to a group of people. Elite Agents of the Makaosu! This is your second reminder. You are summoned to the base for a mandatory meeting! Failure to attend WILL result in severe consequences. Anglora hung up the den den mushi and began to walk towards the humongous mountain. As she neared it, a clear opening to enter inside the mountain became visible. Anglora entered the mountain, walking past long passageways lit by torches. Every so often a room would appear. Anglora soon arrived at a grand hall.

In the middle of the hall was a very large rectangular table. There were 9 seats in all placed around the table. Each chair was decorated to each members's liking. Anglora went and took her seat in a large Indigo seat with long cushioned arms. There were small diamond that decorated the chair. On the far end of the table, the was 1 seat the was completly hidden by shadows. A figure spoke out from it. *Have all of th agents been summoned Anglora?* The figure said in a deep unnerving tone. tehy have all been successfully summoned sir! *Good. Then we shall await their arrival.*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 10, 2008)

_Somewhere in the Grand Line..._
James is up at the tip of the mast, propped upside down, holding himself up with just his index finger. He does one fingered pushups with perfect balance and precision, even though the boat sways back and forth, picking up speed with the fierce wind gusting into the forward sails. 

"1001,1002,1003..."

A voice cuts in over the den den mushi that they have wired into a loudspeaker....

*"Elite Agents of the Makaosu! This is your second reminder. You are summoned to the base for a mandatory meeting! Failure to attend WILL result in severe consequences."*

James remains frozen for several seconds as hears the message, then he returns to his pushups, "1004, 1005..."

Alain slams open the door below and walks out onto the deck, he looks up at James, "Was that what I thought it was?" he hollers. 

"Yes..." mutters James as he continues. Alain nods and feels anxious for some reason, "Well aren't you excited or the least bit nervous?" he asks him. 

"No..." mutters James. 

Alain shakes his head in annoyance, "Great convo dude!" he says sarcastically. The archeologist walks towards the wheelhouse and unlocks a metal box pinned to the deck, he takes out an ornate looking Eternal Logpose that points always and only towards the base and adjusts course. 

"This should be interesting," mutters Alain.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 10, 2008)

On a small fishing boat in the Grand Line-

Makoto sits impatiently tapping his foot. Suddenly his Den Den Mushi begins to ring, *"Elite Agents of the Makaosu! This is your second reminder. You are summoned to the base for a mandatory meeting! Failure to attend WILL result in severe consequences."*

"About time damn it, he looks down at his Eternal Logpose which is pointed in the direction he is heading, "Come on, come on, I've been sailing for forever! I wana' get to this thing already."

He looks at the file he had stolen from the base, "Wonder what's so important about this thing...Well one way to find out, get to this meeting! I guess there's one way to get there, might be a little risky but since when has that stopped me?"

He holds his hand out while facing the back of the boat and begins to spin it around at high speeds. Suddenly a small twister of wind is produced and it propels the boat forward, "Whoa! Whoa!" His boat shoots across the ocean until it finally crashes into a wall.

He looks up at the mountain and then at his logpose, "Guess this is it."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 10, 2008)

Near an unnamed island in the Grand Line.
Though it was rare for the two to work together, currently both Setsuka and Jackie were sailing on of the Makaosu ships wich also contained many goons that did all of the work on the ship, afterall their job was to transport the agents while the two did their work and right now they were heading towards a meeting.Though during the entire  trip neither had spoken a word to the other, but then again their personalities weren't that compatible.

"Don't worry Leo."The man with the hat said while petting the chameleon that was on his sleeve."Soon we'll be on the island, and right after a short meeting there we can get real far away from that mean lady."Though both felt a killing intent radiate from the lady in question only the goons on board seemed impressed by it while Jackie and Leo simply continued playing with each other.

"Finally...."The woman gave a sigh when the ship neared the island and the moment it was withing jumping distance the two agents dissapeared from the ship and reappeared on the island a split second later, both casually walking towards a cave and trough the long passageways until they finally reached a large hall that already contained two Makaosu.

"Sir."Both said upon entering, and though Setsuka didn't say anything else and immediatly sat down in chair that showed a similar pink with flowers motif as her kimono.

Jackie on the other hand winked at Anglora before he and the chameleon that was sitting on his hat, sat down in a rather simply yet comfy leather chair .


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 10, 2008)

Suddenly a blur interupts the calmness of the meeting. The blur is Makoto who has appeared in his seat which has a red lightning bolt and white lines of wind encircling the bolt and the chair. He pulls a switch and it reclines backwards, "Ah, I've missed this thing."

The other agents look at him, "So Anglora, did you like my little show? Shame I missed seeing you though." He says with a large grin on his face.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 10, 2008)

"Hahahaha! Pleased to meet you to, good sir! I am sorry for my interruption this morning, I was very drunk last night at your party! I look forward to many celebrations with you in the future! Hahaha!" Gilmont grabbed a chair and sat down in front of Garrick's desk.  

The burly marine's glare continued to grow as Gilmont took his time reaching into his pocket and pulling out a small container.  "Pure alcohol my friend, pure alcohol.  A toast to our continued friendship!" Gilmont pulled out two small shot glasses and pured alcohol in them and giving one to Garrick.  "May we always drink this good stuff! Hahahaha!"  Gilmont lifted up his glass to a toast.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 10, 2008)

James and Alain dock their boat at the lush forest Island and walk casually towards the base. 

Alain looks at James who has his black hoodie shrouding most of his face with his gunblade strapped to his back, "You've only been recently promoted kid, so I suggest that you don't say anything unless spoken to..." he suggests.

James says nothing and remains impassive, he walks up ahead towards the cave. Alain rolls his eyes, "Oh that's right you never say a word anyway..." he says sarcastically. 

As he follows Alain into the cave, the Archeologist focuses his Devil Fruit ability and senses outwards, like bright sparks in the dark void he can sense several familiar powers up ahead, and he counts four sparks in his mind, "Hmm.....so they're already here..." he mutters. 

James casually strides into the meeting hall with his hoodie covering his face, looking at none of the other agents and he sits in a chair next to the grinning loudmouth. Then Alain enters and he nods at everyone as he sees Setsuka he winks at her slyly. So far he had struck out with her every opportunity that he had seen her but he figures he can't be blamed for being persistent. Though the woman is a cold fish that's for sure he thinks as he takes a seat next to James.
_
*The Dark Justice...*_
Garrick just stares blankly at Gilmont, more out of utter disbelief then anything else. _This man must be the biggest idiot in the world or he's suicidal to be disturbing me with such nonsense_, he thinks. 

Garrick takes the shot glass and shatters it with his clenched fist, the alcohol drips all over his hands and onto the desk, but his hand doesn't bleed, "I don't drink while in uniform and neither should you....don't make it a habit," he hates this man already.

"Now you better tell me what you want before this little social call ends unpleasantly for you..." Garrick tells Gilmont.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 10, 2008)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line*

A small sloop loomed towards an unkown island. On board, a tall fishman with a bottle-shaped snout was holding a dendenmushi in his hands."Snootypants will be late." He said on his dendenmushi. "I will represent intelligence in his place." 

Later the sloop lands on the island. The fishman is the first to get off the ship. He wore a sparkling green coat with matching leather pants. His skin was light blue, and his head was free of any follicle of hair. On his right eye rested a monocle, which went quite well the scarf on his neck. The only thing in his body not covered was his webbed feet. Wasting no time, the fishman walked towards the lush forest, leaving behind his crew on his sloop. he eventually arrived in a meeting hall, hidden inside the dense forest. Most of the people who were already there looked at him with interest. Fishmen usually never dress that well. "This must be the first time you have all met an Aquatic Mammalian Humanoid, it seems." The fishman bows to everyone inside the hall. "Daran Dolfino, spy elite of the Makosou."


*Syren Island*
Rek smiles at Annie. "Keep it my dear Annie. It was for you and you alone, after all." He said, gently placing the ring on her ring finger. "Do whatever you see fit to do with the ring. Sell it, throw it away, I care not. Just remember who it was who gave it to you." 

Annie looks at the ring and smiles to herself. "Well, I had best leave. Your man-harem is quite unpleased of my presence here anyway." Rek leaves Annie in her room, his mind focused on the rare tablet that needed deciphering. "I wonder if my tea's ready." He says to himself as he goes up to the Infinite Injustice's deck. There, he sees a 2 young women talking to Annie's man-harem. "And who have we here?" He asks, approaching the young ladies .

"Lord Rek Du Mortis, of the Du Mortis family. It is a delight to meet such charming ladies such as yourselves." He kisses both of their hands, delighted to meet them. Unbeknowst to Rek, a very angry Annie, who went up the deck to talk to Rek, saw all of this, as did an equally angry Jun, who returned to the Infinite Justice with a pot of hot tea for her and Rek to enjoy.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 10, 2008)

On the Infinite

While Shin was just coming back onboard with a heavy load of medical books and what not he was just in time to see Rek putting the moves on not one but two women at the same time.....He really hated that guy, but he wasn't really that much in love with the Black Widow after she had kidnapped him so he wasn't really annoyed because of that.

Annie on the other hand was amused by the fact a world noble was kissing her hand, decided to use her charms and find out wether she could get her hands on those absurds amounts of money that Rek must have since he was a noble."Oh my."She was really good at this, even her cheeks were starting to get red even though she was simply acting."I'm honored to be in the presence of nobleman like you, and a hansome one at that."

At the Makaosu meeting

Setsuka glared at Alain when he winked at her, this was getting really annoying and after this meeting was over she was going to make sure that guy would be wise to end those sad attempts of hitting on her, otherwise she'd have to cut him up....If only a little, as a warning.

Jackie was trying hard not to laught out loud, that face Setsuka would put when she was annoyed was priceless but the former hitman wasn't here for fun and jokes and he was sure they wouldn't be appreciated here by the leader......Instead he simply observed everyone in the room, eventually resting his eyes on the fishman....Well that was unexpected.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 10, 2008)

"Just to *hic* get to know you better.  I shope that we will continue to enjoy theshe encounters.  To peash!" Gilmont lifted up his glass and swigged the rest down.  His vision began to blur and his head began to spin.  He slowly got up and began to walk out when he tripped and collapsed, slamming into the portrait of Admiral Akainu.   

"Well, would you *hic* look at that.  It'sh Admiral Kizakiji! I met him onsh, you know.  Coursh, thish was back when I was doing *hic* real work, capturing piratesh by the dozensh.  Well at least V got me out from behind that desk.  An Absholute *hic* Justish day to you sir," Gilmont said and stumbled out of Garrick's office.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 10, 2008)

_The Infinite Injustice..._
Jessie tightens her grip around around her shipwright mallet and imagines smashing onto, M.J.'s head but she retrains herself. Annie grabs Jessie's hand and looks up at her with a smirk, "Ignore it sis...I wanna cave that hag's head in too but she did help us back against that crazy cannibal Marine...and she saved my life."

Jessie sighs and nods at Annie, "You're very wise..." and she is about to compliment The Gunslinger some more when suddenly Annie disappears and dropkicks Rek in the face, then Jun's fierce warrior growl can be heard. Certainly not a good thing for Rek since she has a pot of blistering hot tea in her hand. 

_At the local Marine Base on Syren Island...._
Lt. Niles Hawthorne had been given a medal for his heroic efforts in combating the evil Doctor Mary Jane Watson and her cannibal cohorts....that strange unnamed crew. Also, Commander Starsmore had been given an honorary medal for his heroic sacrifice....

"Funny how justice works..." mutters Hawthorne with amusement as he sits in Starsmore's office. 

*BERU! BERU! BERU! * Hawthorne's den den mushi rings and he answers, "This is Lt. Niles Hawthorne.." he says. 

*"Lt. Hawthorne this is Rear Admiral Jim Hawkins, Commandant of the North Blue Marine High Command..."*

Hawthorne's eyes widen and he grips the edges of his desk with anticipation, maybe they want to promote me he thinks....
*
"Lt. Hawthorne, have you ever heard of Taskforce Absolute Justice?"* asks the Rear Admiral.

*On the Dark Justice...*
Garrick sees LT. Gilmont exit his office with utter disbelief and he cracks his knuckles, getting up to thrash the portly Marine but then Clemens appears from under the desk and grabs his massive arm "Oh leave the poor boy alone....I kinda like him," she says. 

"Now where were we..." she says soothingly as she caresses his face


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2008)

The Pirates moved in blurs and streaks as the battle erupted in the middle of the town street. The two Marines fought to repel all that they could but there were too many of them. Dee backed away from the battle, her weapon in hand. As she edged back one of the men from her father's ship jumped down in front of her with his sword poised for attack. 

Their weapons clashed in an explosion of sparks and the pirated grunted at her, "I thought deserting you like that, we would have seen you dead for sure bitch!" he said. 

"You thought that didn't you, Dango," Dee said as she brought her sword back and then back down to catch his next blow. 

Dango swung past her as she ducked and then brought his arm around to catch her in the side of the face. 

Madeleine circled around the outside of the group, loading her guns. She didn't have any quick loaders so she was forced to insert each bullet by hand into the revolver. One of the pirates rushed her and before she could whip the gun up and closer the chamber he was upon her. 

Before he could bring his blade down someone caught his sword from underneath with their weapon, a lance. The pirate was deflected up and then run through by the lance wielder, the Marine's partner. He turned to Madeleine, "You okay there lady?" 

Madeleine nodded, "Yeah..." before she could say more she brought her pistol up and fired past him hitting one of the men in the chest. He went down and they were launched right back into the melee. 

Chester had lost his weapon in the fight and was going bare knuckled, he'd been left away from the group for too long and he'd even been injured some. 

Dee called out, "We've got to help him!" 

His partner made a run to assist but was hit by a knife that one of the pirates had flung. It caught him in the shoulder and he grabbed for the wound by kept running. Before anyone could reach Chester there was a reverberating gunshot and the bullet splatter through Chester's head. 

His eyes were wild with shock as he slumped to the ground dead. Chester's partner slowed and slid to the ground on his knees, "Chester!" 

There was only a few of them left, Dee ran one through as he ran for her and Madeleine picked two off with her gun. The rest of them darted off through the streets as things died down. 

Madeleine ran back to the Marine's side, she tried to sound as sympathetic as she could, "Hey, we need to get you to a doctor..."


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 11, 2008)

-At an unknown island-

The island was surrounded by raging waters.  Only people with great navigational skill or luck would be able to land a shit safely on shore.  On this day, Felicia Flair had neither.
*Splish Splosh Splish Splosh*
With her clothes dripping wet, Felicia Flair walked out of the ocean.
Felicia: *"God damn whirlpools..."*
She begin twisting her clothes to dry them all out.  A few minutes later, she began walking in towards the island.  She looks up at the large mountain.
Felicia: *"This place sucks."*

As she made her her way to the base, she had entered the long hallway full of torches.
Felicia: *"God damn, ain't this place melodramatic."*
Eventually, she saw the doorway to the grand hall.
Felicia: *"Finally."*
She walked up the door and kicked it open.
Felicia: *"I'm here.  Lets get this over with soon, I got things to do."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2008)

The island that they had landed on was known as Frostmourne although the island actually didn't have any ice or anything like that on it. 

Balthier and Persephone had gone ashore alone, leaving Stroud in charge of the ship and Myrissa just there to help him. 

As they walked Balthier explained to her where they were, "Back when we first got our start," he said, "We used to stop here on Frostmourne all the time..."

"Is this some kind of Pirate haven?" asked Persephone.

He sighed, "You're a little off base there, Love," Balthier said, "Always thinking that the main plot is just about being outlaws...I'm the main character here, I drive where this thing goes..." 

"I think you're more the supporting role type," Persephone rolled her eyes, "Well then what was this island?" 

"This is a place for all people to stop and trade things, the village is just through these trees here," he and Persephone approached a line of trees. 

"Do you smell smoke?" she asked. 

"Probably food being cooked in the village," Balthier said as they pushed through the trees and thick brush. The forest was on a hill and as they traveled up and back down through it they could see the edges of the clearing. 

Balthier froze as he reached the end of the trees, Persephone met with him, "Oh my God," she said. 

What once had been a village was now scorched, only one house stood and part of the church. On the ground out front of the village were several bodies wrapped in white sheets and laid in a line. 

Persephone covered her nose from the smell and Balthier jogged up to the first person he saw. The man looked up at him, "Who...who's there?" 

"Captain Balthier De Blooms...what happened to this place?" 

"Pirates...they came through here with a great anger," said the man. 

Persephone had her hand clasped over her mouth, "What's going on, what happened?" 

"Pirate attack," Balthier explained. 

The old man nodded, "Most of us are dead, the ones that aren't..." he paused, "People lost limbs...I know a few of the ladyfolk were ravished and killed or kidnapped."

Persephone shook her head, "My God, that's terrible," she said as she stepped closer to him, "Do you have any idea of the ships name?" 

The man rasped, "The Roaring Burn..."

In almost a sudden the color drained from Persephone's face, she glanced back, "That's...bad..." she faced Balthier and averted her eyes, "I think I am going to go back to the ship," she said as she left in a hurry.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 11, 2008)

_Somewhere in the New World..._
Dead bodies are strewn about the field and in the midst of this carnage strides Jack, carrying an unconscious man on his shoulder. Jack's crisp black suit is smeared with dirt and blood and torn in several places, most of the blood belonging to the fellow over his shoulder. 

He walks towards a boat waiting by a rocky seashore, where the last two surviving members of his squad await. One of the two squad members looks at Jack in awe and surprise, they had never seen the man ever once injured in battle and it takes them aback. Jack tosses the man roughly onto the rocky shore, "This guy put up a good fight but I tracked him up the mountain's and cornered him....taking him alive was more difficult then I thought it would be...but I managed it," he says and rubs his aching neck. 

The two squad members take out seastone restraints and secure the unconscious man, binding his wrists, "I hate Logia's," mutters one of them. 

Jack nods and chuckles, "Join the club....alright lets bag and tag him so we can move on to the next target," he commands. 

"Oh yeah that's right sir...I know that you wanted us to monitor the new bounty listings and we just got this via the den den mushi fax, just a couple of minutes ago," the squad member hands Jack a bounty poster and he frowns when he sees it. 

*Annie The Kid: 700,000 Beri*

Jack crumples up the poster and walks away, cursing under his breath.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2008)

It took a while for Balthier to finish up and head back for the Reckless Abandon. He had wanted to finish up talking with the man in the former village. When he reached the ship, he found Persephone sitting on the deck, Myrissa was hugging her as she sobbed. 

He stopped down the deck from her, watching from where he stood. He could see her shadow ebbing below her the creature she carried within her. 

As he stepped closer to her, he let out a sigh and then spoke, "Myrissa," he said, "You mind if I talk to the lass here for a moment?" 

Myrissa looked up, her big sympathetic brown eyes shining and she nodded. As she walked off she said, "I will be in my cabin if you need me, Seph." 

Persephone nodded and then looked up at Balthier. He walked up to her and sat down on the deck next to her. He smirked, "Now, what seems to be the problem here, Love?" 

She tried to fight back the tears now as she shook her head in silent protest. 

"Come on, now, what's there to hide?" he asked sitting next to her. 

She looked over at him, wiping her eyes with the back of her hand, "The Roaring Burn is the ship that attacked and killed my family..."

Balthier said nothing as he pulled her in for a hug and kissed her atop the head through the hair. She leaned there against him for a while. He finally said, "We're going to take care of this," he said. "We're going to do something about this..." 

She nodded.

"Go into town Stroud...find out anything you can about where the people who attacked might be headed," Balthier yelled, 

Stroud was way down at the other end of the ship, "Aye," he yelled.

Balthier looked down at Persephone, "We're going to hunt this blackguards down, you have my word."


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 11, 2008)

Larissa frowned as she walked towards the entrance of their lair. They just had to time the meeting now...Well, it was of little consequence. She would attend this meeting before slaughtering the irritation that had been affecting her for months now. It was steadily approaching the Grand Line...She would eliminate it when it did. 

She passed through the entrance and saw that everyone else was already present. She curled one of her long tails behind her ear so that she looked more orderly before sitting down in a stiff, straight-backed chair. It was one that she handpicked herself.

_"Before this meeting begins, I would first like to request...I have someone I must eliminate outside of my regular duties, and I want permission to take absence so that I may do so. I believe there are no other targets for me at the moment."_

----

_With Fluck..._

_"I am Chaos...neither good nor evil, the path of which is for me to choose."_ Fluck murmured to himself. He hadn't forgotten what he had learned during that encounter...now that Led was dead, it showed that him that maybe, he needed to do something with his life...Who was the master, him or Chaos? Only time would tell.

Fluck smiled to himself again as he approached _The Infinite Injustice_. Well, he didn't really have a place to go now, so he might as well tag along with the crew for awhile. He knew he couldn't stay here indefinitely, especially since he still lacked control over his powers, but it was his best choice for the time being. That was assuming the crew would actually allow him back on though...

Fluck shrugged and got on deck; he was now somewhat used to the act of climbing on board. He decided to talk to the android person, who was seemed to be the most accepting member of the crew. The others weren't bad, per say, but they all semeed to have traumatic experiences involving him or were otherwise innately mistrustful.

"Uh, is it alright to stay on this ship? I only need to stick around for awhile more...And the crisis I spoke of when I first boarded your ship has already been averted."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 11, 2008)

On the Infinite

When Shin saw Annie dropkick the nobleman straight in the face, a big smile on appeared on the swordsman's face, afterall he had been wanting to do something similar to Rek.Shin applauded Annie and felt that a his hatred he had towards Rek became slightly less."I'm very grateful for that Annie-chan."He thanked his crewmate."I really needed that."

As Alph was watching this he placed his palm against his forehead as if he had a headache, kicking a nobleman was never a wise thing to do but it seemed as if Rek did not mind the punishment he recieced from the Gunslinger or the warrior that belonged to the Monarch pirates.When Fluck approached him and asked wether he could stay on the ship, he considered the odds of him destroying the ship somehow but also considered the fact that he had gotten the crew out of a tough spot.

"I believe that your ability, whatever it is, could prove usefull in the future."Alph replied."As we are heading towards the Grand Line and have a knack for running into trouble, any help would be appreciated."He then looked over to Shin to see what he thought and though Shin was hesitant to let the troublemaker stay any longer on the ship, Alph had a good point and therefor he nodded in agreement.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2008)

Rek rises from the floor of the Infinite Justice. Annie had just dropkicked him at the face, and he was amazed that he managed to stand up after that. "Rek Du Mortis." A terrifying voice growled. Jun was standing behind Rek, holding a pot of hot tea. In a rare moment for Jun, she had decided to bring Rek a cup of tea, hoping she might enjoy it with him and the crew of the Infinite Injustice. But when she saw the World Noble up to his usual tricks, that brief moment was destroyed before it even began. "You two."  He said to Shin and Alph. "Hold him down." Jun's killing intent was engulfing the Infinite Injustice, and everyone could sense it. Shin quickly did as Jun asked, eager to inflict suffering on the World Noble. Alph was reluctant to do as Jun said, but Annie was more than happy to substitute. "I had kept this tea especially hot so that the taste will be at its peak. It seems there is another advantage to keeping the at a high temperature."

On the Windy Dirge, Cass was busy bringing in a tub of fresh clothes into Matyr's room. "Here you go, Matyr!" She said as she placed the tub of clothes on top of his table. "You didn't have to do that, Cass." Matyr told her. "We have wo-" The shrill painful screams of a man in horrible agony interrupted Matyr. The screams lasted for several minutes until it finally ceased. "What was-" The painful screams began once again, and lasted even longer than before. "That was scary." She whispered to Matyr, who nodded back as the screams continued.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 11, 2008)

_Makaosu meeting..._
Anglora quietly watched as the Makaosu members filed into the room. She turned and looked at Makato when he asked her a question. "So Anglora, did you like my little show? Shame I missed seeing you though." Anglora smiled a bit and closed her eyes. *"Your show was quite entertaining hun, but this is not the place nor the time for it".* As Felicia entered with her usual noisy presence, Anglora just sighed.

Anglora then acknowledged Larissa, the last member, as she silently entered the room and took her seat. _"Before this meeting begins, I would first like to request...I have someone I must eliminate outside of my regular duties, and I want permission to take absence so that I may do so. I believe there are no other targets for me at the moment."_Larissa had said. *I'm sorry hun, but this is a mandatory meeting and some vital information will be voiced. However, you may attent to your deeds after this.* Anglora looked around the table to see that all of the elite agents had made it and even 1 of the intelligance.

Anglora then took this moemnt to began the meeting. *Welcome Makaosu members! It's quite rare to see all of us together like this. But enough of the small talk. We realize that some of you may have been in the middle of missions or vital work when we summoned you here, so lets make this quick.* Anglora got up and began to pass around the spacious room. *I'm sure that you all are aware of the 3 great powers of the grand line correct? The yonkou, Marine HQ, and the shichibukai. Out of these powers, we have concluded that the shichibukai would be the group that could be eliminated with the most ease. The yonkou are much to powerful, and the marine HQ outnumber us by far. Take it from me since I am a marine captain, you do not want to fool with a marine high admiral.*

Anglora continued to pase around the room and speak. *As far as the ancient weapons goes, as of right now we do not have any leads to where any of them are located,but we shall find out. But for right now, we have missions prepared that's gona put all of you to work. Have you all ever heard of the Ciphor Pols? They are some of the world government's elite. By taking them out, we can weaken the government by a margin and of course put them on edge.* Anglora concluded as she went to take her seat.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 11, 2008)

-On Shan Island, on Mt. Tian Shan

Paegun and Sooyoung are on the Mountain training with each other.  This training is so that Paegun will become more familiar with his sword.

Paegun: "You're not gonna teach me any techniques?"
Sooyoung: "It'd be a waste, besides our swords are different.  What's with these animal marks anyway?  You have a lizard and I have a phoenix."
Paegun: "Oh right, I never explained it to you yet.  You see this lizard told me these swords were forged on this Mountain by someone.  They get passed down, and there are seven of them.  Cool, huh?"
Sooyoung: "A lizard told you this?"
Paegun: "Yeah, he had a top-hat and a monocle.  This isn't sounding convincing is it?"

The salamander and the phoenix appeared by the two.

Phoenix: "You should believe the boy Sooyoung.  We are your guardians."
Salamander: "I'm a salamander by the way."

Sooyoung and Paegun looked at the two animals in shock.

Sooyoung & Paegun: *"That's a Phoenix!!!"*

Phoenix: "Yes I am one, you can't tell anyone of what you've seen today.  We come here with a warning."
Salamander: "On the Grand Line is someone we have grown to call 'Hunter.'  He knows about the swords but we don't think he knows about us.  He has already gotten a hold of three swords from the seven."
Phoenix: "There are only four swords left with the people who are supposed to have them.  The one's that are left are mine, Salamander's, Monkey's, and Dragon's."
Paegun: "Holy crap!!  There's a Dragon too?!?!"

The monkey appeared out of nowhere.

Monkey: "He's on the island now."
Phoenix: "Good.  When you two meet the other wielder, bring him here.  On the Grand Line, meet the one who has Dragon's sword.  You will need all the help you can get."
Salamander: "We shall take our leave for now.  'Til you bring the next wielder."

-On the Beach by the Nonki

A small raft washed up on the beach, and on it was a strange man.

Jae-Sung looked around him, "Oh man, where am I?  Oh sweet Marines are here.  Maybe I can get some help from them."

Jae-Sung ran up to the Nonki, "Can you guys help me out?  I'm looking for some people with strange swords like mine."

Joseph and Eric walked up to Jae-Sung.

Joseph: "Aren't these daggers?"
Jae-Sung: "That's not important."
Eric: "Well these things kinda have a design like Sooyoung's and Paegun's."
Jae-Sung: "Where is this Paegun and Sooyoung?"

Eric pointed toward the Mountain.

Eric: "Go there, supposedly that's where Paegun got his sword."
Jae-Sung: "So this is the island?  This is great, I can find out more about the history, and I get to meet other wielders."

Jae-Sung ran off, "Thanks a lot Marines."

Joseph: "10 Belli says that guy ends up joining us."
Eric: "I wouldn't be surprised, hopefully he isn't stupid like you and Paegun."
Joseph: "Ha, yeah.  Hey wait a second!"

-Meanwhile on the Grand Line

Two swordsmen were dueling each other.

Man#1: "You won't take my sword like you took the others."
Man#2: "You will fall prey like all of the others.  These swords are unique, and I want all of them."

The second man had three swords, and the first only had one.  They clashed and the first man fell to the ground.  The second man picked up the sword.

Man#2: "So this one has a Dragon design.  Interesting, before I kill you, how many of these are left?"
Man#1: "Like I'd tell you."
Man#2: "Wrong choice."

The second man cut the first man's throat.

Man#2: "The 'Hunter' always gets what he wants.  The rest of you will be mine soon enough."

-On the Top of Mt. Tian Shan

Dragon: "He's been defeated!!!"
Phoenix: "Will the last 3 even stand a chance now?"
Unicorn: "We shall hope so."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 11, 2008)

Annie pins down Rek as Jun stretches out the young nobles shirt collar and pour the steaming hot teas down the inside of the man's shirt. Rek's inhuman howl can be heard all across the docks and everyone in the drydock flinches and grimaces as smoke steams out from the man's chest. 

Annie laughs hysterically and Jun bears a satisfied smile as Rek rolls around on the deck, "Just stop drop and roll fella....that's what you're supposed to do when you're on fire..." she says while still laughing in a fit. 

Jun looks at Annie and shakes her hand, "Job well done my warrior sister..." she says to the Gunslinger. 

Through all this chaos Jessie walks up to Alph and Shin with a sheepish look on her face, "Uhhh....I really don't know who to say this to but since you guys don't seem to have a Captain, but I was wondering if I could..."

"You were wondering if you could join our crew..." interjects Alph. Jessie looks at him with a surprised face, "How did you know that?" she asks the Android. 

"Your heart rate goes and speech patterns fluctuate every time that you're on this ship...also you seem to spend an inordinate amount of time here relative to the other Shipwrights...." Alph responds. 

Jessie looks at him dumbfounded then laughs, "Yeah...so would you guys be willing to take me on?" she asks.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 11, 2008)

Jessie looks at him dumbfounded then laughs, "Yeah...so would you guys be willing to take me on?" she asks

Alph imitated a smile before taking looking to see what the senior crewmembers think of this request, afterall Shin, Tatsu and Annie had more say in this matter.

"With the bad luck we've been having."He glared at Fluck for a moment before looking at Jessie again."Someone with your skills would be greatly appreciated.....I'm sure the rest will agree on this."

Alph eagerly nodded and said."I personally would enjoy that very much, currently I have enough trouble as it is, to keep my own body functioning with all the punishment we have to endure on our travels."Though most seemed to be happy with this, there was atleast one person that sighed upon hearing this news.

The person that did that happened to be M.J. and though she didn't have any resentment towards the shipwright, she was sure that the girl on the other hand had more then enough reasons to hate the doctor and was afraid this could lead to an uncomfortable situation, cramped on a ship like this.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2008)

Makoto gritted his teeth at the mentioning of a "marine high admiral." 

After Anglora finished her speech Makoto was the first one to speak, "I don't care how big those marines bastards are, Quality over Quantity!" 

He rises from his seat. "We'll just have to take em' out a little slower, but if we do succeed then it's a bigger reward. Without the marines keeping order in the world, there'll be total choas!"

He looks over at Anglora, "And I mean, we've already got someone undercover, Anglora can take em' out from the inside while we pummel them from the outside."

He reaches behind him and pulls out the file that he stole, "And look how easy it was to get this thing," He drops it on the table and it slides to the leader's end, "Those marines were pushovers, but I don't know how highly reguarded your base is Anglora." He says with a smirk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 11, 2008)

Jessie smiles at her new crewmates, "Thanks guys...but don't worry I won't get in your way, I promise,"  she raps her fist against the center mast of the ship, "And I want to see how far my skills can take this boat...I'll consider it a failure if she doesn't make it to Water 7 at the very least."

*"JESSIEEEEEE!!!!"* suddenly Jessie's father Henry leaps over the railing, steam fuming out of his ears, "My daughter isn't going to become a Pirate!!!!!" Down in the docks, Hannah watches her husband with a bemused face.

Jessie shakes her head at her father, "Oh c'mon pops! You worked with Pirates too back in the day. I want to prove myself out there like you did..." she responds. 

"That was a different time but now things are changing and getting more dangerous out there for rookie Pirates. I can feel it in my bones, a big change is coming and it won't be none to good for rookies...NOW GET BACK TO THE OFFICE!!!" he bellows at her.  

Jessie pouts and crosses her arms, smacking her boot against the deck, "No way pops! I'm 17 years and I can make my own decision's....I'm going and that's that!"

Every vein in Henry's forehead seems to throb as if his head will explode, "THAT'S IT JESSIE WE'LL SETTLE THIS THE OLD FASHIONED WAY!!!!!" and he grabs an empty barrel, placing it between himself and Jessie. Henry props his right elbow on the barrel and looks at his daughter, "ARM WRESTLING CONTEST!!!!!!!!" he yells. 

Jessie sighs, "You're so overdramatic Pops..." and she meets her father's challenge, placing her right arm on the barrel and clasps her father hand which is almost twice the size of her own hand.

Henry counts down, "One....two....*THREEE!!!!" BAM!!!* 2 minutes later Henry Roseo sits in his office crying, being consoled by his wife, "She cheated...." he mutters, "I let her win..." 

Hannah rubs his back and humors her husband, "Of course dear...of course," and she winks at her daughter Jessie as the young girl packs up her things.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 11, 2008)

On the Infinite

"She certainly is strong."Alph commented on Jessie's physical strength, afterall it was quite impressive that she won from her father, who was almost a giant compared to the girl."Though I do not have sufficient information to be sure of it, but she might even be physically stronger then you Shin."Alph knew Shin well enough to know that he wouldn't apreciate this comment and therefor thought it could be amusing to say it.

Shin was unsure what to think of this, afterall the android was not known for his jokes but right now he had some other things to settle first.
"So where to?"He asked the crew."Since we intended to go to Reverse Mountain I would suggest we chose an island that's conveniently located somewhere between here and there so that can resupply once more before hitting the Grand Line."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 11, 2008)

_With The Makaosu..._
Alain listens to the back and forth and sighs, "Look Anglora I couldn't care less who you intend to target. I'm just interesting in studying the Void century and I've uncovered my own leads..." and he takes an old looking stone tablet out of his satchel. 

"I haven't translated most of the text yet but I believe that it could lead to an important poneglyph...maybe even lead us to Pluton, eventually," he says with a grin. Alain would like nothing more then to use that ancient weapon to destroy those old bastards the Gorosei and then I'll deal with that bastard Akainu he thinks. "Ohara will be avenged..." he says with fierce eyes. 

_The Infinite Injustice..._
Annie climbs a ladder up to her new room up at the top of the central mast. It will also double as her Sniper's Nest plus she's glad that it'll get her away from all those boys down below. The room is basically a huge dome shaped circular room with portholes going all around and a tiny ladder in the center of the room leads to a platform for Annie to shoot from. 

As she enters the bottom trapdoor into her room, she sees Jessie hefting a huge box one handed that Annie had to drag across the deck earlier. The gunslinger had asked Jessie to if she would help moving her stuff and had happily obliged. 

Annie stares at "Damn sis...you've got some horsepower in those arms..." she says. Jessie chuckles, "My mom used to tease that giving birth to me was a herculean effort...plus building ships makes you strong, especially if you've been doing it since you were 10 like me," she replies. 

The Gunslinger shakes her head, "Well there's strong and then there's freakishly strong, sis, and you definitely qualify under the latter," Annie says teasingly.

"So where are you guys going to sail to next, the Grand Line?" Jessie asks Annie as she places another heavy box in the corner. 

Annie shrugs, "Not sure most likely we'll stop over somewhere next to Reverse Mountain before making our move..." and she hopes that their next stopover will be much more uneventful then their last two.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 11, 2008)

"I am *hic* the ishe cream man! Duh duh duh duh ishe cream man!" shouted Gilmont.  "I *hic* think you have the wordsh wrong!" a drunk marine shouted before collapsing onto the floor.  "Hahahahha! I guesh I *hic* do! Do you think *hic* Lt. Commander Garrick will mind that I *hic* borrowed some alcohol from the ship's supply? " 

Even the most drunk marines stared at Gilmont in shock and began to edge away.  "Hahahahaha! Just kidding!"  The marines burst into laughter and began to pound on the tables.  As they did so, Gilmont sneaked out.  "I *hic* hope he'sh in a good mood today," Gilmont muttered as he left the room.   

As he drunkenly stumbled down the hallway, he received glares from every single person that he passed.  He took in stride and grinned widely whenever he got a particular nasty stare.  Bumbling along, he bumped into female red haired marine.  "Well, excushe me mish.  I hope you're not going anywhere important.  Care for shum rum? Hahahahaha! That *hic* rhymed!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2008)

With the Little Tree Pirates (Minus Jason and Eve)-

The group of four circle around the treasure chest, Bolt walks forward and opens it, reavealing a test tube filled with some strange liquid. 

Belle: What is that?
She picks up the test tube and begins to examine it. A few minutes later, it began to float out of her hand and flew across the room into Mal's hand.
Mal: This must be it! Finally! 
Belle: It must be what?
Mal: Fools, within this test tube contains the secrets of one man being able to eat Two Devil Fruits!

They all look at him slightly shocked.
Mal: And now it is mine!
Suddenly an arrow skims his hand and he drops the bottle. Belle stands, her bow out, and preparing to fire again.
Mal: No!

Before the bottle can hit the ground James slides in and catches it.
James: Got it!
Mal: You little!
A sword floats above him and he sends it down, James weakly blocks the attack with his new blade and then tosses the bottle over to Rex.
Mal: Hand over that test tube!

He fires some of his blades over at Rex but he swats them away with his guitar, but Mal is now behind him, he tosses it up and Bolt catches it.
Mal: I've had enough of these games!
The Little Tree Pirates regroup and get in a line up, all of them are heavily damaged and are breathing heavily.

Rex: Shit, we ain't lookin' too good here.
Belle: Nor should we, we've each fought hard battles already.
James: I don't know what you're talking about, I've fought two battles and I'm still ready to go!
Though he says this, it is obvious that his body has taken a serious beating and cannot keep going for much longer.
Bolt: It doesn't matter, we just can't let him get his hands on this stuff.
A sword for each of the four of them raises around Mal.
Bolt: Shit...He looks back at his beaten and tired crew, though he isn't in much better condition. He runs to the side of the cave and begins waving his arms with the bottle in his hands.

Bolt: Hey! Over here, this what you want?
Mal: This makes it even easier.
All of the blades begin to point to Bolt.
Bolt: Shame you won't be getting it.
The blades all fire at Bolt but he ducks under them, pops the test tube open and holds it up to his mouth.
Bolt: Bottoms up.

He lifts the tube and the liquid slides down his throat. Mal's jaw drops and his eyes shoot open wide. Belle is in a similar position.
Mal/Belle: IDIOT!!!
Mal: That was going to make me indestructable!!!
Belle: I didn't finish looking at that yet!!!
Bolt: Aw, come on, you got a pretty good look at it, right.
He gives a thumbs up sign but belle smashes him across the head.

Mal's face has grown emotionless. Suddenly all of the blades and all of the rubble and stones on the ground rise.
Mal: YOU WILL ALL PAY!!!
He holds both his arms out in front of him and all of the floating objects shoot forward and the pirates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 11, 2008)

Junior Lt. Beverly Clemens stares at the disheveled, portly Marine and smirks at him with an amused face but on the inside she feels her blood boil that this man is higher ranked then she is. 

"No thank you Lieutenant....I hope that you're aware that the Commander expressly forbids his crew drinking while on duty," she replies. For a second she considers dropping the man into Garrick's office in his drunken state and watching Garrick pummel the man to death. 

_Maybe I can use this oaf_ she thinks. Clemens walks close to Gilmont and has to use all of her restraint not to grimace from the reeking alcohol on the man's breath, "My cabin, tonight..." she whispers into his ear and then walks away. 

Clemens smiles deviously since she knows that Garrick will be in her cabin tonight as well.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 11, 2008)

The Infinite Injustice set sail from Syren Island, boasting two new crew members.  They decided to head for Restful Island, named for its famous hotels designed to relieve you of stress and relax.  Each of the crew members were excited and nervous at the same time.  Soon, they would hit the Grand Line, where the greatest pirates had sailed.  However, the Grand Line was also the most dangerous place in the world.  How many crewmates would die for each crew member to fulfill their dreams?    

Soon, the *Infinite Injustice* arrived on Restful Island.  They docked at a shipyard, and all of the crew members got off.  A man ran up to them.  "Hello! You must be tourists searching for a hotel.  Allow to me help you," he handed them several brochures.  "Let's go to this one," Annie said.  "It's cheap and it has large rooms and hot baths."  Not willing to argue, the others followed her.  The man who had handed them the brochures pulled out a small denden mushi out of his pocket and spoke into it.  "They bought it," he said quietly.     

The crew of the *Infinite Injustice* headed to a large building complex near a beach.  They entered large glass doors and found themselves in a gigantic lobby.  There were huge fountains with water spurting out, crystal statues and carpets made out of rare furs.  Although the room was massive, it was crowded with rich people wearing fancy clothes.  The pirates pushed their way through the crowd to the front desk.   

"Nine rooms for the next three nights, please," Annie said to the secretary.  "That will be... 50,000,000 beli please," the secretary replied.  Annie did some quick calculations in her head.  "That's over ten times more than what you advertised in your brochure!" she said angrily.  The secretary took the brochure out of Annie's and took a look at it.   

Suddenly, a bullet slammed into the secretary's head.  The people in the room began to panic.  Loud screams could be heard as people began to stampede out of the room.  The *Infinite Injustice's* crew turned to towards the sound of the gunshot.  Several men wearing marine uniforms stepped forward.  Their leader seemed to be a tall marine with a bristling brown mustache.  

"I, Robert P. Goodfellow, promised to hunt you down and kill you!" He pointed his finger at OC.  "You stole my boat, the Q T Pi Tu, and now I shall get my revenge!"  He pulled a cutlass out of his belt and charged at OC.  The rest of the marines headed towards the other crew members.   *

The Dark Justice...* 

"Hahahaha! Thanksh you very mush!" Gilmont stumbled off back to his room thinking about how he was going to enjoy that night, not realizing he was playing right into Clemens's hands.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 12, 2008)

As their ship docked they went about securing both the little sloop and the fishing scow to the wharf before disembarking after Dante.  Ace still slept as they made their way toward the town.  

Seeing the port master man Heather headed toward him with Nikki following closely.  ?My dear sir!?  Heather said  giving the man an inviting grin.  ?I wish to speak with you for a moment.?  

The man assessed them quickly giving a grin of both pleasure and greed.  ?How may I be of service to you Miss??  he asked returning her tone of politeness.

?It seems that I may be in need of a bigger ship shortly.  Plus I would have two to sell.  I don?t suppose that you know of any that would be in the market to sell or buy??  Heather asked sweetly as Nikki stayed shyly behind her.

He scratches his chin slightly as if in thought.  ?I might know of a few that might be exactly what you are looking for.  Your ships are where Miss??

?Over yonder.?  Heather says pointing them out to the man.  ?Why don?t you see what you can find out for me, and I will be back in a while??  she almost purred as she stepped closer.

?Yes, of course!?  He said quickly with a smile.  ?How will I find you??  

?Don?t worry.  I will find you.  Make it a good deal please we don?t have that much to our names??  Heather said with a smile.

?The best!?  He said proudly as Heather nods turning toward the town.  ?Don?t be to long!?  he calls.  

Heather absently waved behind her as they were quickly swallowed by the crowd near the pier.  ?Sometimes I get bored of those games.?  she said to her friend not expecting a response.  ?Now let?s see what kind of place this is!?  

?Yes Heather??  Nikki said looking around her at the rubble.

?Doesn?t look like Ace would be going to that casino anyway.?  Heather says with a chuckle as they see the disaster around them.  ?I wonder what happened??  she says thinking for a bit then shrugs as they pass through it.


The girls wander a bit before Nikki can sense Heather getting bored.  ?Here it comes??  she mumbles to herself as she hears Heather laugh.

?A perfect target.?  Heather says quietly as they walk near a man and woman, obviously a married couple, one that was ruled by an overbearing wife.  Heather gently bumps into the man and smiles up at him.  ?Oh I am so sorry??  she says sweetly smiling up at the man.

?Oh!  That is quite all right!?  the older man says ogling her.  Heather stands quietly for a moment until the wife?s eyes turn toward her and narrow.

?As long as you are okay.?  Heather says giving him a wink and blowing a kiss toward him as she begins to walk off her hips swaying slightly.

?Well I never!  How dare you look at some common whore like that!  Especially with me standing here!?  The man?s wife begins to berate him.  

?I didn?t mean it darl-? he begins before he is cut off with a sharp slap to the back of the head.

?Don?t you darling me!  Mother was right about you!?  the woman says with a huff.  

As she was busy yelling at her husband Nikki quickly took the wallet from her purse and headed toward Heather.  They could still hear the woman yelling at the man as they continued.  Nikki passed Heather the wallet to be divulged of it?s contents and dropped on the street.

?Not to bad.  Figured they were pretty rich.  Did you see the size of that rock on her finger??  Heather says with a laugh as she pockets their find.

?Yes Heather??  Nikki says quietly as they continue to explore.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2008)

Still squirming in pain, Rek was dragged from the deck of the Infinite Justice towards the Windy Dirge by a still-angry Jun. She made sure that they took the long route back to the ship, through the narrow alleyways, the forest, and the sea-urchin infested shallows.

A few hours later Rek was in his room, in worse shape than Matyr. His chest was covered in red blisters, and his arms were in a cast. The entirety of his face save for his eyes, nose and mouth were covered in bandages. The noble could barely move, as his limbs had casts on them. He heard someone knock on the door. Rek tried to get up, but was unable to do so due to his casts. "Come in." He called.

Ruru entered Rek's room, pulling a cart of food and medicine into the room."Feeling better, milord?" He asks while placing a box of painkillers on top of Rek's coffee table. "Better, Ruru. Though I must say that Jun's actions were a horrible waste of tea." The butler poured a cup of the beverage into Rek's cup and placed a pill inside it. "Ummm...Ruru?" Rek points to his casted limbs. Ruru quickly takes a straw from the cart and places it in the cup. "Thank you." Ruru pulls the straw to its full extent. Delighted, Rek takes a sip from his medicated tea. "Delicious." Ruru takes a slice of cake from the food cart and places it on the table. "So, where shall we go next, milord?" Ruru asks. The world noble yawned. He already had an idea where they would head next. "Viturrio Island, in the Calm belt. There's someone on the island that can decipher my tablet, and I wish to meet with him as soon as possible." After hearing Rek, the old butler bows to his World Noble master. "As you wish, milord." He leaves Rek in his room, but the butler had unintentionally left Rek with a dillemma. "How am I supposed to eat this?" The noble looks at the delectable piece of cake on his table.

_Makosou HQ_

Daran Dolfino observes the meeting silently from his seat. 
As far as the ancient weapons goes, as of right now we do not have any leads to where any of them are located,but we shall find out. But for right now, we have missions prepared that's gona put all of you to work. Have you all ever heard of the Ciphor Pols? They are some of the world government's elite. By taking them out, we can weaken the government by a margin and of course put them on edge.

"Taking on Cipher Pol, eh?" He thought to himself. "This will be an excellent opportunity to cement the intelligence's reputation with the elite members, Dolphin Style." The fishman takes a sip from a cup of wine provided to him earlier. 

After Alain makes his case to the Makosou elites, Daran stands from his seat to make a speech. "Master Planner Snootypants has already drawn up plans in case we attack Cipher Pol." Doran takes out a small parchment containing the current bases of Cipher Pol and shows it to everyone. "Cipher Pol has many branches stationed all over the planet. If we were to attack one branch all at once, it would alert the organization of our presence. Intelligence tells me that Cipher Pol has began to coordinate itself better since the Ennies Lobby Incident. If we were to attack merely one branch, the others will quickly identify us and begin a counterattack, Dolphin Style. And take it from someone who was a member of Cipher Pol, these men deliver a painful counterattack, Dolphin Style." Daran looks at everyone in the room. He seems to have caught everyone's attention, which was a good thing for him.

 "The best course of action will be to attack all branches at once using small, organized assault teams each led by 2 elite agents. Our moles in each branch will make it easier for us to enter Cipher Pol's facilities with ease. Our focus should not be to kill all main members of each Cipher Pol branch, but to induce chaos in their ranks, Dolphin Style. Once Cipher Pol is in chaos, they will cease to be a threat against us. " The Aquatic Mammalian Humanoid sits down, confident his words struck a cord with the Makosou.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2008)

Madeleine had a gentle hand when it came to patching up wounds, it had become one of her specialties when she worked on the Roaring Burn. She was good at dressing all manner of things and even removing bullets. 

The Marine didn't want to go to a real doctor so she would have to help him out the best she could from the inside of his hotel room. Dee guarded the door as she stood over him in the bed, cleaning the wound,  "You never told us your name," she said. 

He seemed to ignore her as he went to sit up in the bed, "We have got to get to my boat...get the Hell out of here." 

 "No can do," Dee said, "They'll be looking for you there," she said. 

Madeleine pressed her hand against his bare chest, forcing him down into the bed and holding him there for a second,  "Please, be still," she said. 

He glared up at her and then sighed, "My name is Jadon," he said slowly. He was silent for a while as the girls introduced themselves. 

Madeleine rubbed back his hair,  "I'm Madeleine, you can call me Maddy though, and this is Dee." 

Dee just nodded. 

"What happened to Chester?" asked Jadon. 

Madeleine lowered her eyes,  "He didn't make it..." 

Jadon shook his head, "We don't have much time to stick around here like this...those pirates will come back here...they'll hunt us down." 
 
"Aren't you a Marine?" asked Dee, "Marines are tough right?" 

"These people are ruthless bastards...they're not the normal kind," Jadon said. 

Madeleine nodded,  "We know...this wasn't our first time meeting them." 

"What do you mean?" he asked.

Dee sighed,  "They killed my father...the boat they have is his..." 

Jadon pushed up off of the bed, "Miss Madeleine, thank you for the gentle care...but I have a duty to do..."

 "Not without us, you don't!" Dee shouted. "Besides, we have the only ship that they won't know to look for!"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2008)

Dante stood atop of a building as he saw the swift robbery by Nikki and Heather. Skilled indeed and well practiced. He jumped down and landed behind them, they had seen him long before so were not surprised at his sudden entrance, added to the fact that they were slowly getting used to his sudden entrances and exuberance.

*"Say gals. I've got a doozy of a job for you, which'll pay a pretty penny too.*" Their interest was piqued. Dante continued putting his arm around both their shoulders and coming between them. He could almost feel the hate coming from Nikki who could only just barely put up with it. Heather however didn't seem to mind one bit.

"*Well. See that large grey factory up ahead? That has a ludicrous ampount of diamonds in there. It seems they have found a way to convert energy using diamonds. I'm guessing it's a devil fruit but I could be wrong, not something that interests you, however what will interest you is that fact that neither me or my mates are too fussed about money. You do this job for us and you'll get 85% of whatever gems and shit's in there. We just need the weapons.*" The interest was still there.

*"All you need to do is infiltrate the factory, give us detailed specs of cameras, guards, power grids etc etc."
*
He paused and smiled knowing the answer

*"What do you think?"*


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2008)

In his room, Rek was busy stuffing his face with cake. With his arms placed in a cast, the noble had no choice but to consume the dessert without the use of his hands. Icing covered his cheeks. Bits of cake were stuck on his long hair, which was free of the usual ponytail that he often has."Delightful." The noble tried to clean off as much of the icing as he could with his tongue, but was unable to extend it to his cheeks. Sighing, he drops back to his bed. "I wonder what she's doing right now..." He thought.

_2 years ago, Du Mortis Manor_

Rek Du Mortis sits quietly in the garden, reading an ancient book with the help of a translating tablet. "Harak...Duzo'esh..." The noble mutters the translation with relative difficulty, but enjoys doing so nonetheless. "This text is hard to decipher...' He thinks. After a few more minutes of deciphering the World Noble places the tablet and the book by the tray of tea on the coffee table next to his chair. "It seems I require more practice in reading Derovian..." The Noble looks up to his family's mansion, specifically to a balcony on the 4th floor. A young woman was standing on the balcony, her yellow hair flying in the breeze. She wore a flowing blue dress, a surprising shift from her usual leather jackets. "She looks....beautiful today." He thinks to himself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2008)

Dee, Madeleine and Jadon slipped out of the hotel and down the street as quietly as they could so that they would be unnoticed. Madeleine hadn't thought that this would be a good idea, he was hurt and they were ill prepared to take on a whole crew of pirates of a caliber higher than their own. 

They tried not to look suspicious in case there were any lingering members of the crew wondering about and worked their way back out of town and towards the place where Madeleine and Dee had stashed the boat, "We need to be careful," Dee said, "They're going to want us now too..." 

Madeleine nodded, "We're back on their radar now," she commented. 

Jadon was taller than the two of them and just an all around bigger guy, he had to wonder what kind of boat that they had brought if there was only two of them, "Will we all fit in this craft you have...and be able to fight comfortably in case we re boarded?" he asked ever the Marine, always planning for a fight. 

There was a short pause and then Dee said, "It's kind of a life boat," she said, "Its small and its all we have...not much chance of us being boarded." 

He nodded, "I see." 

They mad their way down through the village and out to the edge of the water, where the river emptied into the ocean. When Jadon saw the boat he was taken aback, he wasn't expecting it to be this small. Madeleine untied the boat as Dee and Jadon climbed in, she jumped in pushing off with the oar.

The boat drifted out in the river's current, it was a tight fit for the three of them and the large barrel of rum.

Jadon sat with his legs nearly wrapped around the barrel, "Why is this rum in here?" he asked, "Pirates rum from the look of things..." 

"We stole it," Madeleine said, "When we escaped...we hoped to sell it." 

Jadon nodded, "No one who can get the real stuff would drink this..." 

Dee shook her head in protest, "It's good stuff, trust me." 

"I thought we agreed not to drink it?" Madeleine said. 

"Opps," Dee said. 

"How much did you drink?" asked Madeleine.

Dee rolled her eyes, "Well...all of it..." 

"What's in here then?" asked Madeleine.

"Water, mostly," Dee said. 

Madeleine grumbled and for a moment Jadon seemed to chuckle, "Should we head to Nesha?" he asked, "It's only a few miles from here and we can try and stir up some Marine support." 

Madeleine looked to Dee who seemed nervous, "Yeah, we should do that," she said.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 12, 2008)

Tri got up and the ace did. "What your Friends look like?"  Tri said wiping off his pants. "Eh you well know when you see them it is one big guy and two women"  Ace said as he began to shout there names again and walk off. "Wait up!"  Tri yelled wanting to help the man out.  Ace looked at Tri and smirked and then started shouting.  Heather!, Nikki!, Dante!"  He yelled over and over. "So if i help you here you mind to help Me out?"  Tri brought up with a grin. "With what?" Ace said wondering as they kept walking and yelling. "I am in need of a place to stay and i love the sea so could you try and get me aboard your crew?"  Ace stopped walk on teh docks and looked at him. "I well see what i can do!" He said with a smirk and then started to yell "Heather!,Dante!, Nikki!"  just then two navy troopers began to place wanted posters on pole in teh docks.

"Wait did he say Dante?" One asked the other. "Heather to?" They both looked at the wanted posters and then back at them. "It has to be he looks liek a pirate look at that tattoo!" They both turned around and stepped infront of Ace and Tri. "Can i help you?" Ace said wondering what is going on. "You are both under arrest for interaction with pirates!" "Shit What!" Tri yelled looking at Ace. "You got me into this!"  the navy guard got out large stick about to knock out ace. "Aw hell no!" Tri scream grabbing his shot gun and pumping it up 3 times then firing at teh marine. *BAM!!!!* A gun shot to teh stomach he fell to teh ground dead. "What!" Th other yelled about to run. "Like i said hell no!" Tri yelled dropping teh shot gun and getting out his rifle taking 3 shots at teh marine they all hit in the left leg. The marine fell to teh ground. People running left and right. "Run damn it!" Ace yelled taking off into the city with Tri following quickly picking up his shot gun and putting it on his back.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 12, 2008)

_The Unnamed Crew..._
A large squad of Marines rush out and attack the unnamed crew.

"What the heck is going on! Q T Pi Tu!?" Annie yells as she quickdraws and guns down two Marines charging at her, shooting them in their kneecaps and they howl in pain as they collapse to the ground. 

Another Marine fires at her but Annie whirls around her gold revolver and blasts the rifle out of his hands, she glares at him for a second and he runs off in the opposite direction. 
_
With the Makaosu..._
James just stares blankly at everyone and he rolls his eyes, why do people waste words so often, he thinks. Finally he speaks, "You all talk too much...." he mutters and stares at all the agents blankly then he remains silent. 

Alain looks at James and snorts, "Wow five words, that's a record buddy..." he retorts sarcastically and he starts laughing but no one else in the room finds his joke funny. Alain remains oblivious and turns towards Setsuka, winking at her, "Did you like my joke....hehe...maybe if you get partnered with me you'll be able to hear a lot more of them..." 

For a second, James thinks about beheading Alain but he doesn't want to have to dirty his Gunblade which he just cleaned an hour ago.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

Restful island

Like Shin expected, as this seemed too good to be true, they were in for another battle with marines.Though there was a whole bunch of marines one went specifically after Shin and the swordsman used sever "Rain Bullet."Attacks to break a window and jumped outside to find some room for the upcoming battle.

The marine that followed him looked rather freakish, with long arms that reached almost to the ground and made his legs seem abnormally short, the hand where just as abnormal as they seemed to belong to an ogre.On the back of those hands were domeshaped things that Shin believed to be weapons of some sorts.

"Lucky,Lucky."The freakish marine said."Face to face with the man that dishonered my favourite cousin."

"Your cousin?"Shin asked, he had no idea to who this guy was referring to but then again the freak could be referring to quite a number of marines that Shin had met on his travels.

"Yes, Yes."Was replied."My name is Pentitio Kong, cousin of the Kong brothers,"He claimed and then added."You made a cheap shot at my cousin Soldado Kong and now he has to live his life in disgrace......An eye-patch now covering the eye that was blinded  by you is now constantly the target of jokes and mockery by his fellow marines."

"Who?"Shin asked, he really had no idea who this Kong guy was or if he ever blinded a person with name.

"You, You."Pentitio was furious by this reaction."Bastard!"As he said this he made a movement that made it seem as if he was about to throw a discus at the olympics but instead of spinning he simply swung his right arm back and the domeshaped apparatus was thrown like disk on a rope towards Shin, in the air blades popped out of the disk and started spinning like a chainsaw.

At the Makaosu meeting.

"Cipher poll?"Setsuka repeated, a smile on her face showing she was more then happy to wipe out the WG divisions."Perfect."Her strong hatred towards the WG made her excited to carry out these orders though her smile faded when her eyes came across Jackie and his chameleon friend Leo."I better not get assigned to work with those two idiots again."

Though another source of annoyence spoke up, once again did he wink at her and then he seemed to do a rather sad attempt at hitting on her."I'm not interested in a sad little virgin like you."She said as she rolled her eyes at him."I need a real man to satisfy me so I would advice you try again when you finally become one."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 12, 2008)

_With The Makaosu..._
Alain clutches his chest and mimes being shot in the heart, "That one hurt....it really did. I know that you can make it rain but are you sure that your element isn't Ice instead of water?" he asks her just to make sure. 

"I bet Jackie over here didn't have a tough time getting lucky with you, though" he raises his hand up at Jackie, "No offense man..."

James regrets not killing Alain from his seat as he looks down at the floor. He talks more then sister used to and he's almost as annoying,  he thinks. 

_The Unnamed Crew..._
The Gunslinger shoots the sabre out of a Marine's hand and then shoots off his cap in less then a second. *BLAM!* Jessie appears behind Annie and punches a Marine who was trying to sneak up on her from behind. 

The Marine rolls end over end and slams against a nearby building wall, leaving cracks in the walls exterior. "Thanks..." says Annie to the female Shipwright, "Remind me never to spar with you..." she mutters sarcastically.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

At the meeting.

Once again she rolled her eyes at Alain, this beauty of her's was such a curse."If being truthful means that I'm an Ice-queen."As she said this one her notorious fake smiles was on her face."Then yes, the element Ice would've been a better choice for me."

Jackie was amused by what was going on, and while whispering he was betting with Leo how long it would take for the Leader to beat some sense in their heads, ofcourse Leo couldn't whisper back or even speak for that matter but over the years and with the strong bond the two had Jackie was now able to communicate with the silent chameleon nonetheless.

Though when Alain adressed him, the funloving Makaosu agent couldn't resist to respond."None taken."He replied."But to be honest I'm not brave enough to try anything with her, afterall with the way she dresses like a whore I'm pretty sure a slut like her has a wide assortment of different diseases."

With the nameless crew.

Though M.J. didn't feel like it she had no choice but to fight as well, and so she pointed her index fingers towards two marines and yelled out.
"Arachne's shot."And two threads pierced trough the marines chests.
Meanwhile Alph was smashing down marines one after another, though decided to reserve his cannon shots for later.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 12, 2008)

Alain looks at Setsuka and smirks, "I'll melt that icy exterior yet..." he responds _and what a nice exterior it is_...he thinks. 

Then he laughs in a hysterical fit at Jackie's reply, "Good point....I'll make sure to have a Doctor check her out if I'm partnered with the Ice Queen," he says, as if Setsuka isn't there to hear him. 

The Archeologist leans back in his chair and waits for the boss to issue the assignments, "Hmm...I wouldn't mind being paired with Felicia or Larissa for that matter...at least they have class...plus they're hotter..." he mutters.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2008)

Gintoki turned at the gunshots, there was a loud shotgun blast and he sped off, Red Queen in hand. He jumped ontop of the roof of a building to see two men shoot a fleeing Marine. 

Gintoki had no love for the marines or the pirates, but he did not like a lack of honour. He chased after them, jumping from rooftop to rooftop, hearing the names Tri and Ace as he travelled.

He leaped in the air and landed gracefully infront of them, planting his sword on the ground and revving the engine attached to it. The sword started to drill a hole in the ground.

"Hey kids," Gintoki was around the same age as them and the same height but it didn't stop him from being completely condescending, "Don't go shooting people in the back. That's just plain unfair. You can agree with me, say you won't do it again and I'll let you on your way; or you can disagree we can have a fight....and man....I'm way too lazy for that, so just agree with me and we'll call it quits."

Gintoki started to pick his nose.


___________________________


Factory.

Everything was running like clockwork and his objective was near completion. A shadowy figure stood at a huge tarp covering something a ot bigger than him. It gave him great pleasure knowing that he would be a part of history, he would be the man responsible for allowing _the beast_ to walk, run and jump. It was a work of art. He stroked it lovingly.

The Factory in South Blue had been all but obliterated, the blueprints for the arms had been sent to HQ, but the profits had taken a trouncing. The alliance with the Marines was beneficial for both but still uneasy, these would be do gooders left them with little choice.

There was a simple flaming torchlight beam travelling through a strange formation of diamonds and channelled into various machinery.  He didn't know how it worked, it was all too technical for him to care. Somehow the paltry beam from the flaming torch was amplified and converted into electricity. They came from HQ apparently from a rather unpredictable Devil Fruit user. All he knew was to guard these diamonds with his life as only these 7 could achieve such a feat.

He was done musing. He went up to watch the workers getting beaten


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

At the meeting

"As if."Setsuka replied to Jackie."You're just trying to talk around the fact that the only one you can get to sleep with you is that green freak sitting on your hat."When she said this she could've sworn she saw Leo sticking his tongue out to her.

Though she thought she was mad because of Jackie's words, what really pissed her off was Alain claiming that Felicia and Larissa were much hotter.
"How dare you!"Though when she realised this outburst drew a lot of attention to her she slumped back in her seat, yet made sure to glare angrily at Alain, if she ever got the chance she would show him how hot she was while she was kicking his ass for that comment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 12, 2008)

The island of Nesha was actually within eye sight of the island they had just left, Nesha was a tiny place that housed a few sparse homes where the people lived using the old ways and fishing for food. It was the kind of place that had nothing of value for pirates to take, the kind of place that they needed to check in on because the people there would be intact and unharmed. 

Dee fought her way up the shore, her body dripping wet. They'd come up through the waves fighting the surging water as it tried to swallow them up. Her sword in hand and a look of determination on her face. 

But she was nervous, this place did have one thing of significance, a large Marine outpost. Despite the days events and the lies that Madleiene continued to tell, the Marines made her nervous, its just how she was raised. 

Madeleine and Jadon made their way up the shore behind her, just as soaked as she was. Jadon spoke as the neared the small group of homes, "Something doesn't feel right about this..." 

"What do you mean?" asked Madeleine. 

Dee glanced back to them, "We just came here to get some idea of where we're heading right?" 

"That ship," Jadon started, "Its going to be dangerous to go after them..." 

"I thought that you wanted to get your Marine pals to help us go after them..." Dee asked. 

"I do, but it's going to take a while, there are so many things going on with the Marines right now... there's pirates out there with millions in bounties over their head," said Jadon.

Dee glanced around, "Then screw getting them to help..." she said, "We need results right now!" 

Madeleine was a little nervous, "Who would you suggest we get to help?" she asked. 

"They have to have hurt others around here..." Dee said, "We need to form up, with some of them and head out after them!" 

Jadon pointed, "At Frostmourne, they burned a village to the ground and killed several, raped some of the women...we were dispatched for that."

Dee nodded, "Then that's where we will find help," she turned and headed back for the boat.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 12, 2008)

Tri just looked at teh man picking his nose in front of him. "Aw hell no!"  He yelled again Ace looking at him. "Tri! Don't kill every one.."  And then he turned to see Tri loading his shotgun and pumping it. "Die!" He yelled as he was bringing down his shotgun to take a shot. "Fuck no!" Ace yelled and then tackled Tri before he could take the shot. Tri started to struggle as Ace held his mouth shut. Ace began to talk to the man. "Sorry about that he is a bit hostile...I think.."  He then let go of Tri and then Tri shacked him off his back. Sorry about that i thought you where a marine at first glance but since you are yet to kill us..." 

 He grinned and sat up in a relaxing position. "I am Tri and this is Ace. Ace lost his crew and i am helping hi m try and find it. WE shot teh Marines because they tried to arrest us. Also i have em never ever well i let one get out alive.."  Ace looked at Tri as he summed it up. "Mind helping me find my crew?"  He asked as he scratched his head.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 12, 2008)

As Dante draped his arms across the girls and began to talk Heather smiled slightly.  Her grin grew bigger as he explained what there cut would be and the challenge that was presented.  Nikki on the other hand groaned inwardly trying to shake off the big mans arm to no avail.

?This sounds like a whole lot of fun!?  Heather said her eyes almost starry as she added ?And profitable.?

?Dangerous.  Don?t forget dangerous.?  Nikki added almost sulking.

?But, that is the fun part!?  Heather said giggling.  ?Oh I could almost kiss you!?  She added looking up at Dante.

Nikki seethed at the comment her body tensing.  ?Yeah I bet.? She mumbled pouting a bit.

Heather gave Nikki a sharp look that went unnoticed by the other girl.  ?So what do you think the best plan would be for checking things out?  During operating hours?  After?  What kind of plan do you have behind that cute grin of yours??  Heather purred already excited about the job.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 12, 2008)

"What heck is going on?! Q T Pi Tu?!" "I'll explain later!" OC shouted to Annie before turning to face Robert.  Robert's cutlass swung at OC's face.  OC rolled out of the way, and pistol in hand, fired at Robert's stomach.  Robert seemed to move in slow motion as he bent his body away from the bullets.  

"Foolish pirate! You cannot defeat me! I have trained under the Matrix masters! My skill is greater than all," Robert said as he thrusted at OC's chest.  OC couldn't move out of the way in time.  His hands grabbed the cutlass right before it hit his heart.  His palms began to bleed as the cutlass's thick edges cut through his skin.  

Robert continued to push the cutlass forward.  OC kept a steady grip, but his hands were aching with pain.  "My powers are greater than you could possibly know.  I am- Huh?!" OC's hands crushed the cutlass like paper, before his crowbar sailed towards Robert's face.    

The marine bent his spine to the side at extremely fast speeds as the crowbar whizzed by his ear.  Robert then pulled a revolver out of his belt and fired several times at OC's face, but OC was gone.  OC's fist moved at superspeed behind Robert and slammed into his spine.   

"Aggghhh!" With a sickening crunching noise, Robert fell onto the ground.  "My legs... I can't feel my legs..." the marine groaned.  OC pressed his stealth pistol against Robert's neck.  "You said you learned under the Matrix masters.  Did you meet a man named Gary Savage?" OC asked. 

"Y-yes, he was my main teacher.  After you left Awara Island, Savage contacted me.  He taught me Matrix-style techniques- the art of manipulating the time stream!  He then gave me your current location, so I gathered a squad of marines and headed here."  "I remember Awara Island.  That was when you claimed how you were some kind of 'Esteemed Majesty.'" 

The marine grinned weakly.  "Yes, you see I-" A silent bullet from OC's pistol spat into Robert's neck.  OC kicked the marine's body out of the room and then deactivated his superstrength and speed.  He then proceeded to help wipe out the rest of the marines.  

_The Grand Line..._ 

"Achoo!" "What is it, Savage?" a tall man with straight red hair asked.  A shorter man with dirty blond hair replied.  "Nothing, Page.  Just a sneeze." "Stop being so lazy and find Jack's number.  I want to be the one that informs him of his daughter's death after she meets Taskforce Absolute Justice." Savage rolled his eyes and continued to search through Jack's file.   

*The Dark Justice...* 

A completely drunk Gilmont danced through the hallways.  He was wearing his pajamas (backwards).  His top was unbuttoned, and he was wearing his fluffy pink slippers.  Mumbling to himself, he danced his way to Clemens's room and knocked on the door.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 12, 2008)

As they reached the Island, Blue, Dante, and Daisy can upon a town, "is he here?" Daisy asked, Blue took a deep breath and focused on his aura, "I dont think so, he probaly left, but i can still feel his aura around this place right there _Blue points to a house_ said Blue, "oh i think thats Mary Janes house, she a doctor here." said Dante "Really? well maybe we should visit.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 12, 2008)

At the Makaosu meeting-

Makoto falls back into his chair and laughs, "Ah, this is great!" He whipes a tear from his eye, "I never thought this would be so much fun."

He looks around at the bickering members and then at James who is seated next to him, "What do you think about this Mr. Talkative, who's head will she go for first, Jackie and his little gecko or Alain, even though he's been shut down so many times it's like he's already dead to her anyway."

He chuckles to himself at his little remarks. With his speed he has grown a habit of speaking his mind a little too much, because most people could never catch him anyway.

With the unnamed crew-

Tatsu transforms into Dragon Point and smacks a few incoming marines with his tail, "What a suprise, we're already in another fight. Oh well."

He prepares himself for another group of marines to attack but suddenly he is tackled into the next room. He gets up, now in his normal form and looks at his opponent. He is a large black man in a black guinea tee and jeans stands in front of him. He has a pair of gloves that are sparking with electricty, "You."

Tatsu looks at the man confused, "Yea...do I know you?"

The man looks at him with a serious look on his face, "I'm Felix Johnson, the older brother of the marine that you humiliated."

"Your going to have to clarify that, I've humiliated a lot of marines." He says as he transforms into Hybrid Point.

"A young man who fought in roller skates, he worked for the good Commodore who your crew faced off against."

Tatsu thinks for a moment and then smacks his head as he remembers, "Oh yea, the little kid who fought with pistols and roller skates. That was a while ago, you're still angry about that?"

Felix twists a nob on his gloves, turning the voltage up, "You bet I am, I will avenge my brother!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

Restful Island

Shin had knocked the bladed shield away and intended to cut the rope attached to it but before he did so Pentitio started to spin around the battlefield as if he was a ballet dancer with a rather oddly proportioned body.
As he did this by the time Shin was able to cut trough the rope, the second disk already shot towards him and would've injured him if he didn't block it with his sword.

This was more difficult then he expected as eveytime Shin tried to go for the rope he was disabled from doing so because of Pentitio's fast long range attacks.And so Shin went in for a close range attack, Pentitio started smiling as he was hoping for this but as he threw his disk towards Shin, the swordsman responed with a "Gail Splitter"That completely threw off Pentitio's timing.

"Lightning."Shin started and then dissapeared from his opponents sight."Impact."He said as he reappeared behind his opponent and headed back to his crew while blood spurted from Pentitio's body seconds later before the marine fell down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 12, 2008)

_With the Makaosu..._
James stares at the loudmouth, Makoto, "I was going to kill him actually because he talks too much...wasting words..." he says matter of factly, "Same goes for anyone else who partners with me..."   and once again he doesn't say it in a threatening fashion, just in a plain, neutral tone. 

The swordsman returns to his silence. 

_The Dark Justice...._
A small boat docks with The Dark Justice. A silver haired Marine in his early twenties, dressed in a dark green pinstripe suit and white officer jacket, boards the vessel. He has a man sized jade colored Bisento strapped to his back and carries a large duffel bag. The Marine looks around the deck, clearly impressed with the size and scale of the ship.

"Welcome aboard The Dark Justice, Lieutenant Hawthorne..." says a female Marine with flaming red hair which is tucked into a ponytail under a Marine cap, her eyes are bright green. Lt. Niles Hawthorne turns around and looks the female up and down, she's cute he thinks. 

"Ah...yes I'm glad to be here...the trip from North Blue was most uneventful," he lies since he had never crossed the Calm Belt before and didn't sleep a wink during the trip, especially with all those Sea Kings swimming just underneath the water.  

He's cute thinks Clemens maybe I can use him, "First I'll show you to your cabin, sir and then Commander Garrick would like to have a word with you," replies Clemens in a business like manner. The two Marines head below deck.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 12, 2008)

"Here it is" Daisy said as they came to the house, Dante reached for the knob, but was stoped by Daisy, "what?" Dante asked, "you cant just walk into people houses like that, its rude" Daisy, "well its not like she going to know about it, and besides its not like were taking anything" while they were talking Blue was already inside, "BLUE!" Daisy yelled comically as her and Dante ran into the house, "hm, there nothing in here, we should probaly wait" Blue said, suddenly she felt a strange aura, "are you ok?" Daisy asked "yeah im fine but, i feel something odd here, its in the floor i think Blue removed a part of the floor, and there was a box hidden in the dirt, Blue grab it and open it and found a white stone in it "what is that Daisy asked?" then they heard a large gun shot, Dante had been hit, "DANTE!!!!" Blue and Daisy screamed.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 12, 2008)

-With Paegun, Sooyoung, and Jae-Sung on Mt. Tian Shan

Paegun and Sooyoung were still training with each other when a man ran up to them.

Jae-Sung: "Those swords!  You must be other users right?  Check these out."

Jae-Sung threw his daggers into the ground beside Paegun and Sooyoung's feet and retracted them.

Jae-Sung: "Cool, huh?"

Paegun and Sooyoung just stared blankly at the man that walked up to them.

Paegun: "Who the fuck are you?!?!"

Jae-Sung stepped back a little with a slightly scared face.

Jae-Sung: "I-I'm Jae-Sung Lee.  I'm here to look for other users of the Seven Swords."

Paegun and Sooyoung looked at each other.

Sooyoung: "Excuse my rude friend.  I'm Sooyoung and that's Paegun.  We are other users of the Seven.  Pleased to meet you Jae-Sung."
Jae-Sung:"Likewise."

Suddenly the Monkey, Phoenix, and the Salamander appeared before the three.

Monkey: "Hello everyone."
Jae-Sung: "What the fuck?!?!  It's a Monkey!  Kill the infidel!"
Paegun: "Dude it's cool.  They're our guardians."
Jae-Sung: "You've gotta be shittin' me?  The Monkey's my Guardian?  That explains the Monkey's on my daggers."
Sooyoung: "What is it?"
Phoenix: "The other free sword was retrieved by the 'Hunter.'"
Paegun: "Where is he now?"
Salamander: "He's far down the Grand Line.  It will be a while before you meet him.  He's powerful.  You three must work together to defeat him, you will also need your friends' help."
Monkey: "Jae-Sung join with these two on their journey.  They are Marines, you could use the help."
Jae-Sung: "I'm not listening to a Monkey."
Phoenix: "Join the Marines and their Crew."
Jae-Sung: "Okay."

The Monkey facepalmed.

Monkey: "You've gotta be shittin' me.  He'll listen to the bird but not the monkey."
Salamander: "Remember don't tell the 'Hunter' of our existence, our your friends for that matter."

Joseph and Eric walked up to the group.

Joseph: "Holy shit!  Talking Animals!"
Eric: "Interesting.  I thought the Phoenix was always a myth."
Phoenix: "You never saw us understand.  These three will explain things to you.  Well Sooyoung will explain things to you."
Eric: "Yeah, Sooyoung makes more sense."

Joseph was still in awe of the Phoenix.  The three animals disappeared and Sooyoung explained things to Eric and Joseph.

Eric: "So now this guy is gonna join the Nonki?"
Joseph: "I think we're gonna need a bigger boat ."
Paegun: "How much longer do we have on the island?"
Eric: "We're to set sail for the Grand Line tomorrow morning.  Get what supplies you need and head to the ship, so we can talk about Jae-Sung becoming the new Chore Boy."
Jae-Sung: "Chore Boy?"
Joseph: "This is gonna be fun."

-That night at the Nonki

Jae-Sung was sitting behind the door to the Lieutenants Office.

Lt: "So you want to join with us?  What's your purpose?"
Jae-Sung: "I have business with some people on the Grand Line and I heard this ship is going there.  I'll gladly serve the Marines."
Lt: "Okay, you're now our new Chore Boy.  Congratulations you're now a Marine.  You get to sleep on the deck along with almost everyone else.  It's a small ship so we must make due with what we have.  You've already met some of the best crewmembers.  The Grand Line will be dangerous, are you ready to risk your life for Justice?"
Jae-Sung: "Yes Sir."
Lt: "Good, here's your uniform."

A Marine Uniform was slid under the door and Jae-Sung grabbed it.

-On the Deck

The guys and Sooyoung were all just chilling on the deck.

Sooyoung: "So the Grand Line, huh?"
Joseph: "This is gonna be awesome, we're gonna get so much stronger."
Eric: "Hopefully we won't die right away."

Everyone stared blankly at Eric.
Eric: "What?  It was a joke."
Paegun: "Anyways, my Father's out there, so is that 'Hunter' guy.  Looks like Sooyoung and I already have an enemy out there."
Joseph: "I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight.  The Grand Line's next, too excited."
Sooyoung: "I don't think anyone's gonna be able to sleep tonight.  They're either scared because they're weak or excited like us."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2008)

Anglora proped her elbows unto the table and folded her hands as she intently listened to Daran speak. After he was through speaking Anglora began to. She rose from her seat once again and began to pace around the hall speaking to the group. *Yes, beutifully said Daran. We shall attack every Ciphor Pol simultaneously to ensure success. We will also be working in teams of two. We're confident that you people can swallow your pride and work together to accomplish the mission. 

The first pair will be Alain & Setsuka with CP4 and CP8. The second pair will be James & Larissa with CP7 and CP3. The third pair is Felicia & Makato with CP6 and CP2. And the final pair is Jackie and yours truely with CP5 and CP1.Your missions are to quickly destroy one of your assigned CP units and cut of all of its communication so not to reach other units. You shall then procede to destroy your second assigned CP unit!*

Just then, from the side of the room where the supposed Makaosu leader was seated came a voice. It was deep and unnerving. Powerful gray eyes pierced the darkness from where he was seated. Only his eyes were show. *There is absolutely no room for any errors. There is to be nothing less than success from your missions. Remember our true cause.* The voice had come to a stop and the eyes had vanished.

Anglora turned to face the enitre group still seated. She held her arms behind her back and spoke. *This concludes our wonderful meeting darlings. It was oh so nice to see you all again. You are to begin the mission immediately.* Anglora remarked in a friendly manner.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 12, 2008)

Setsuka actually smiled upon hearing the pairings, She would be able to kick Alain's ass as much as needed."Hurry up virgin boy."She said to the archeologist."I have some private matters to settle with you."Setsuka got up from her seat and headed towards the exit as she expected Alain to be right behind.

"Ah thank you Oda."Jackie was grateful with having Anglore at his partner and he could tell Leo was also happy, anyone was better then Setsuka.
"It's a shame though we won't be able to see much of her in that marine outfit of her's.......Yes, I know."Though it might seem like a one sided conversation it really wasn't or atleast Jackie was sure that he was communicating with his chameleon."We have a weakness for beautifull women in those Marine uniforms......So sexy."
Jackie got up as well, but as the gentleman he was he waited for Anglore to exit the hall first.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 12, 2008)

_The Unnamed Crew..._
Annie and Jessie fight in combo together as a wave of Marine's charge at them. Annie crouches in front of Jessie and shoots rapidfire picking off Marine after Marine, all nonlethal shots, targeting their kneecaps, feet, and ankles. Meanwhile Jessie swings her two mallets around like a tornado blasting away any opponents that manage to get near, sending them hurtling off like rockets into the surrounding area. 

The Gunslinger looks up at the Shipwright and points at a incoming group of 6 Marines, "How about a lift sis?" she asks. Jessie smirks, "Sure," she replies and Annie leaps onto the end of her right hammer. Jessie spins around and flings Annie at the Marines with such force she moves in a blur, "NOT THAT FAAAAAAAAST!!!!" hollers Annie as she flips around in mid air and dropkicks the Marines with tremendous impact. Annie lands on her feet over the pile of unconscious Marines. 

"Now that's teamwork!" exclaims Annie, "I feel like hurling, but its still teamwork...."

_With The Makaosu..._
Alain pumps his fist into the air when he hears that he's been paired with Setsuka, "YESSSS!!" 

"Hey you can break me in anytime..." replies Alain as he follows Setsuka and he skips in front her, "You're place or mine?" he asks the woman. 

James doesn't react when he hears that he was partnered with Larissa and he walks up to the girl with a stony face, "Let's get this over with and achieve our objective," he mutters as he hikes his hood even lower over his face.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 12, 2008)

Dante fell to ground and died, "NO DANTE!!!, PLEASE WAKE UP!!!" Daisy screamed, but it was silence, it was a fact that Dante had lost his life, "NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Blue rested Dante head on the ground and closed his eyes, while Daisy cried on his chest, "Daisy stay here and do not leave no matter what, do you understand? Blue asked "but Blue" said daisy crying, "Do You Understand? she said raises her voice a little, "yes" Blue walked outside looking around "Whoever you are better hope to god i dont find you" Blue said in a cold voice, then a man with blue hair and a marine suite came out with his other marine members, "hel..." before he could even talk Blue did a flash move and uppercuted him breaking his neck and she was so fast she killed everyone without even giving them a chance to see her attack, "very good" the man said claping, Blue slowly turned around in shock to see him alive and he had Daisy, "BLUE HELP ME!!!" Daisy screamed, "LET HER GO NOW!!! Blue Ordered, "but why? were having so much fun" then he pulled out a remote and pushed its button and a bomb had hit the town and he knocked Daisy out, "YOU BASTERD!!" Blue yelled, the man appered behind her and struck her neck and fell unconscious. "take these to to the boat and kill all the people in that town" the man ordered "yes sir" said a fat man the man smiled as he watched the town burn down and the people scream for there lives, "now its time to destroy the The Infinite Injustice" he said to himself

_The Infinite Injustice_

three Marines come to view of the The Infinite Injustice and they prepared their cannons, "fire" said one of the Marines, and a girl Marine sent a cannon flying at their ship.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 12, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

The group walk over to the chest.
Rex: "I guess we should open it now, eh?"
Bolt takes out his sai and looks at it menacingly 
Bolt: "LETS SMASH IT OPEN!"
As he is about to pound down on it, Belle elbows him in the head.
Belle: "You idiot.  The treasure may be something delicate, and the last thing we need is for you to break it."
He gets up and rubs his head.
Bolt: "Fine..."

Belle meticulously picks open the lock, and then opens the chest.  The crew watch n anticipation only to find that the only contents of the chest is full of cushions and a small test tube with a green liquid lying in the middle.
James: "Thats it?"
Bolt: "BORING~"
Belle: "Shut up.  I need to examine it."
She puts on her visor, a small desk appears and she begins to closely observe the contents of the test tube.
Belle: "Hmmmm, interesting..."
Rex: "What a waste of time."
James: "Tell me about it.  I wanted it to be something cool!"
Bolt: "All that trouble for nothing.... Being a pirate can suck sometimes."

"WHERE IS IT!?"
Bolt: "Eh?"
A voice came from one of the tunnels.
Bolt: "Don't tell me I was the only one who heard that?"
Rex: "No.  I'll go and check it out."
He walks into the tunnel and disappears for a moment.  All of a sudden, Rex and a boulder comes flying out of the tunnel and pins him against a wall.  Bolt and James immediately drew their weapons.  Belle gets up and holds onto the test tube tightly.
Belle: "What the hell was that!?"
Bolt: "Stand back and hold onto whatever that thing is!  Me and James will handle this."
Rex: "JUST RUN!"

Out of the tunnel walks out Mal.  His 7 blades spin around him.
Mal: "WHERE IS IT!?"
James: "Who the hell are you!?"
A boulder all of a sudden levitates and flies towards James and pins him against the wall.
Mal: "WHERE IS IT!?"
Bolt: "BELLE!  RUN!"
She runs and Mal notices something in her hand.
Mal: "I found you~"
Another boulder begins to float.
Bolt: "_Shit!_" he thinks to himself.  
The boulder begins flying towards Belle, but then Bolt gets in the way and stops it midflight.
Belle: "Chris!"
He struggles to keep it at bay.
Bolt: "Get.... out of.... HERE!"
She runs towards one of the tunnels as Bolt is also pinned against the wall.
Mal: "Now time for you."
Belle's hand begins to jerk back and forth.  She holds onto it with all her might.
Mal: "Aren't you a little determined one."
With one more pull, the test tube is taken from Belle's hand and floats towards Mal.
Mal: "Finally.  You're mine."
Bolt: "JUST SHOOT IT ALREADY!"
Mal: "!?"

He hadn't realized, but Belle had her bow and arrow already taken out and aimed straight for the test tube.
Belle: "I don't know what it is you want, but you aren't going to have it."
The arrow is shot straight and true, and as it is literally about to hit the test tube, it stops in mid air.
Belle: !?"
Mal: "Phew.  You gave me a little fright just then.  If I hadn't been paying attention, all would've been lost just now."
The test tube arrives to his hand and he holds it above his head.
Mal: "All of this trouble I've gone through has been worth it.  Now, I'll be unstoppable."
"Oh really?"
Mal: "!?"
All of a sudden, the test tube seemed to have vanished from his hand.
Mal: "WHAT THE!?"
Then, the boulders pinning Rex, James and Bolt to the wall seemed to have exploded, freeing them all.
Rex: "Thats much more comfortable."
Mal: "Who is that!?"

Then, Eve was seen standing there carrying Jason.  She had a speed mask on and the test tube in her hand.
Eve: "Nobody hurts Jason and gets away with it."
The mask crumbles, and all of a sudden she looks very tired.
Eve: "Belle!  Take Jason."
Belle: "Right!"
She quickly carries Jason and begins applying first aid on his stab wounds.
Mal: "Look at you now!  In you're condition, do you think you can defeat me!?"
Eve: "No.  But _we_ will."
She then crushes the test tube in her hand and the liquid falls to the ground.
Mal: "YOU BITCH!"

The 4 of them charge towards Mal.  Out of the 7 blades, he grabs two of the floating blades, as the rest clash against the others.  With the prongs of his sai, Bolt is able to neutralize 2 of the swords.
Bolt: "GO!"
Rex then blocks an attack from the remaining 3 blades, and then wraps them together with his string.
Rex: "ITS CLEAR!"
James: "MONKEY POINT!"
James blocks attacks from Mal's remaining two blades, and then uses his feet to pin him to the ground.
James: "FINISH IT EVE!"
She jumps up in the air.
Mal: "YOU BASTARDS!  WE WORK FOR THE WORLD GOVERNMENT.  DO YOU THINK I WON'T FIND YOU!"
Eve: ""Shut up you worthless piece of filth."
She falls to the ground, kneeing Mal in the forehead.  The force of the hit could be felt around the entire cave.  The floating blades all fall to the ground.  Triple M has been defeated by the Little Tree Pirates.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 12, 2008)

Larissa kept her face expressionless, but inside she was pretty happy that she got James instead of some other jokers she didn't care to mention. Yes, James would be a fine partner; efficient, quiet, and not troublesome or likely to interrupt Order. As long as he didn't object to her going somewhere after the mission was complete, it would be perfect.
_
"That is fine,"_ she replied simply. First the Ciphor Pols, then that annoying little bugging assholish chaotic guy...

----

Fluck sneezed as he stood around in the mayhem of the battle. How nice it was for people to create chaos for him once, he thought happily. There were a bunch of marines who had surrounded him, but they seemed unwilling to fire. Smart chaps, they were. Doubtlessly they must have heard of the incident where he used Chaotic Critical Catastrophe. Good thing they didn't know he couldn't do it now.

"Well? What are we waiting for?" he asked the marines expectantly. The marines' hands trembled as they raised their rifles. Fluck gave them a bored look. They were really on the edge, alright. Grinning, Fluck snapped his fingers. The marines rose up in fright at the sudden movement and fired haphazardly. The bullets missed Fluck completely and they ended up shooting each other in the foot.

Well, that's that finished, then.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 12, 2008)

The Dark Justice...
Lt. Hawthorne sits in Lt. Commander Zane Garrick's office. For the past 5 minutes Garrick has just stared at Hawthorne. The Marine Lt. squirms in his chair, slightly....and he looks around the office to find some kind of conversation starter. "I like that portrait of Admiral Akainu...but where's Sengoku's?" he asks. Usually every high level officer has a picture or portrait of the Fleet Admiral in their office. 

Garrick just stares at Hawthorne, "Sengoku's a pussy...Akainu's the future..." he replies, "Also don't speak unless spoken too Lieutenant."

Hawthorne nods and chuckles nervously. He's nothing like Commander Starsmore he thinks to himself, maybe I should've stayed on Syren Island. 

Garrick opens up a file with Hawthorne's name on it, "I'll be honest with you Hawthorne, you're a weak piece of trash and you're only on this boat for one reason..." he mutters. 

"And what is that sir?" asks Hawthorne, _I'll show you weak when Sabra pumps you full of poison you steroid freak_ he muses to himself but quickly banishes this most insubordinate thought from his mind. 

"I want you to tell me everything and I mean everything, that you know about the rookie, slaving, cannibal, jackoffs who I've been assigned to stomp into utter oblivion..."

Discreetly hidden under Garrick's desk is a tiny mirror no bigger then a coin and Clemens sits in her cabin, with another mirror floating next to her ear and she smiles.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 12, 2008)

The blue haired man picked up the white stone and crushed it, "Mr. Lou, the three Marines you sent are attacking the The Infinite Injustice as we speak sir" said Mike "thank you mike, now tell my other Marines to destroy the The Dark Justice and bring Lt. Commander Zane Garrick to me" said Lou, MIke was shocked, "bu...but sir thats a Marine ship your talking about, and kidnapping Zane will put a bounty on are heads for sure, why are you doing this" Mike asked, Lou sighed and looked at the  Mary Jane house burn down and then the town and smiled, "Im planing a Coup D'etat on the Marines, and i need a Ashelia's power to do it and i already have my partner Lisa on the Dark Justice to get Zane" Lou said smiling. 

_Dark Justice _

Lisa walked down the hall of the ship with a Marine outfit on, she flipped her blonde hair, and unbutton her shirt a little to show her boobs some, she came to Zane office and knocked on his door while hinding her tranquilizer gun in her skirt.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2008)

_The Calm Belt_

With its state-of-the art propulsion engines, the Windy Dirge quickly reached the Calm Belt. No seaking would dare near the Dirge, as not only does it have a seastone coat, but the ship is also equipped with a special bananawani horn, which mimics the sound made by the seaking's only natural predator. "24...25...26..." Jun counted each swift stab her spear made on one of the practice dummies in the arena. "27...28..." She continued, each strike stronger than the other. 

Matyr was already out of bed and inside his large workshop. The young noble was already busy building a new Romanov, with better parts and stronger armor. Outside his workshop, Cass gave Matyr and his engineer servants a happy glance before riding the lift to the crow's throne. 

As usual, Ruru was in the kitchen, but this time, he was not preparing any meals. Today, the veteran pirate had his day-off, and the thing Ruru loves to do whenever he has a day off is talk about his adventures. "....Then there was that time we encountered the albino bananawani in the new world. It was a massive creature, 10 times larger than any seaking I've ever seen..." On the walls and tables of the kitchen were several of Rek's servants, wrapped in steel plate and forced to listen to Ruru's stories. "No more..." One of them pleaded. Half of the servants were litteraly gnawing their arms off just to escape from Ruru's old person stories that usually made no sense. ".....And that's why Sengoku has an afro." Ruru ended his story hours later. "Oh my." He looked at the servants who were forced to listen to him. All of them were foaming in the mouth, as if they were stricken by a powerful haki attack.

Rek was still in his room, quietly reading a book. He no longer required a cast, as it turns out he never needed it in the first place. It was just Jun's way of torturing the noble even more. Rek put his book down and reached for 2 dossier that lied on top of his coffee table. "Marineford monthly progress; Anglora Hunra. " He read the title of the first dossier, and then looked at the second one below it. "Marineford monthly progress report; Task Force Absolute Justice." Rek smirked as he sat down on a comfy sofa, still looking at the twin dossier. "Which one should I offer vassalage..." He thought.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2008)

_*The Dark Justice...*_
Lt. Hawthorne had seen the entire battle between the unnamed crew and Commander Starsmore and he had methodically listed all of their abilities that he had witnessed givng a full account to Garrick. 

After Hawthone is done with his report, Garrick nods already formulating the cruel strategies that he will employ. "You say that they don't have a Captain eh?" asks Garrick and Hawthorne nods, "No sir they didn't seem to have a formal leader, very unusual for a Pirate Crew."

"True but within every group there are personalities who inevitably are relied upon to provide inspiration and moral leadership....hmmm," and he circles three names from among the Pirate crew in bright red ink, "These three are the lynchpins without whom their crew will easily collapse," he says. 

The three names circled are, Shin, Annie and Tatsu. Garrick grins, "My killers and I will make these three suffer especially, and without them the rest of their crew will fall like dominoes."

Hawthorne nods his head, clearly he had underestimated Garrick as little more then just a musclebound monster, a mere savage and he feels a chill run down his spine, no a cunning savage, he thinks. 

_Somewhere in The New World..._
We focus on a winter Island, Jack sits in a cabin, with a Den Den Mushi in front of him...

*"How many times do I have to tell you Jack, we have no longer have any interest in that goddamn daughter of yours or your son for that matter. Annie is a failure to the program as far as we're concerned. We just want the clone for what he's done."
*
Jack furrows his brow, "Then why are you getting Marines involved?" asks Jack. 

The voice remains silent for several seconds as if not expecting such a response, *"You give us too much credit Jack, we don't have the power to control the Marines..."* in reality the person behind the voice has written on a notepad in bold letters to his associates...
_
*How the fuck did he find that out?*_

"Don't test me...there's a reason why my symbol is Wrath..." Jack replies and he cuts off the line, knowing that there's little he can do for the foreseeable future.


----------



## the_sloth (Nov 13, 2008)

-In the middle of town-

In front of the town hall was Triple M tied up together.  All of them unconscious.  A crowd was forming around them and people were talking amongst themselves.  A note was attached to them reading:

"Dear Tereso Island,

Here are some bad guys we didn't feel like dealing with.  Sorry for leaving you with this burden.

From,
-The Little Tree Pirates"
Man 1: "Who are they?"
Man 2: "Apparently they work for the World Government."
Woman: "Word is that pirates beat them up."
Man 2: "I saw them.  They already left."

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Belle was finishing wrapping up a bandage around Jason's torso.  Eve kept a close eye on Belle to make sure that no funny business was going on.
Belle: "There.  All done."
Jason stood up and stretched a bit.
Jason: "Feels as good as new."
Eve: "I was so worried about you~"
She jumped up and wrapped her arms around him.
Bolt: "What a waste of time that all was..."
James: "Tell me about it."
Rex: "It felt like it took forever."
Belle: "I'm just glad its all over."
Bolt: "So, where to next?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2008)

Myrissa had been asked to go off ship and gather some supplies from the woods. She would get some lumber, maybe grab some fruits from trees and just see what she could find, but she had opted to do it along because it was weird for her watching Persephone cry.

As she made her way further from the ship and through the woods, she whistled to herself. She held her anchor over her shoulder as she strolled. 

She kind of had to admire the beauty of the woods. She'd bought with her a little sack to carry things back in, but hadn't put anything in the sack as of yet. 

Really she was more interested in being trusted to be out on her own. She skipped through the woods with the anchor over her shoulder happily until she came upon a small cave, it wasn't deep but at the same time she was curious to see what was deeper inside. 

She ventured down into the cave and sighed, "Is that?" she noticed a skeleton chained to a wall with a small chest in its lap. She moved over near the body stooping down to look the body over. It wasn't the first time that she had seen a dead man. 

Myrissa stared down at the body, "Wicked, cool..." she took the box from the body and dropped her anchor on the ground, "A treasure chest!" When she was out of the cave she tossed the box down and danced around it singing:

"Yar har, fiddle di dee,"
"Being a pirate is alright to be,"
"Do what you want ?cause a pirate is free,"
"You are a pirate!"
​
She dropped to her knees and threw the chest open with a wide smile on her face. The top was full of jewels and some gold nuggets.

Myrissa was pretty greedy, she clawed down through the stuff, lifting out what she could and putting it on, "I'm rich...I can like, Captain my own ship, and then Balthier will have to work for me..." she joked putting her finger to her mouth as she thought.

Near the bottom of the box she reached a strange looking, brightly colored fruit. She looked at it holding it out at arms length, "Ooo, this must be the food of the rich..." she examined it. 

It didn't look natural and it was covered in swirls, she sniffed it, "Doesn't smell bad," and with that she took a big bite. The juices coursed down her chin, but it was the most horrible taste she'd ever known. "Yuck," She was so mortified by the taste that she swallowed it just to get rid of it. 

"Hey you there!" someone yelled.

Myrissa jumped up dropping the strange food into the box and grabbing the box to hug it close to her body, "Who are you?" 

"I'm Ensign Campbell with the Marines...I followed you from the edge of the woods here..." he said, "...but that food you have, hand it over girl."

She held the box close to her chest, "This," she held the food up. "It tastes terrible." 

"Hand it over!" he yelled.

Myrissa bit it again and then spit it out, "Its mine!" 

Campbell pulled his saber, "Have it your way kid..." 

Myrissa hugged the box tight and looked back to where her anchor lay in the cave.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2008)

Dante smiled. *"Atta girls. I knew I could count on you." *he said slapping their bums. Again one giggled the other scowled fiercly. Dante grinned almost childishly. They were nice bums

*"Well as it so happens the Head Guard is a bit of a pervert. In fact he is a huge pervert, I am a damned priest infront of him. I'm sure you can think of a way for him to give you a private tour. The rest, well I'll leave to your discretion. try not to attract too much attention unless its absolutely neccesary. I do have to warn you though, the head guard is....well....not great to look at...not like moi." *he said catching a glimpse of himself in a window.

Dante looked at the factory and breathed in slowly, power emanating from his fist. *"This may be fun."* he said laughing as they walked towards a restaurant


____________________________________--

Gintoki ducked the shotgun blast which had been diverted anyway. They were lucky he was a cool tempered guy. Sort of.

"AHHHH!!!" he screamed as the bullets went flying past him and harmlessly hit a wall. "you trying to kill me?! Idiot! If I'm dead who's going to be the seeker of truth and justice?" he said standing to a fanfare of trumpets and applause.

"A crew? what do they look like? I may have seen them, I just hope they weren't in that bar I accidently destroyed." he said thinking about the pile of rubble. He put his sword back on his back. These guys were trigger happy but harmless, he'd help them out for a bit. He continued to pick his nose.

______________________________________

The factory.

Billy Bob,The Head Guard did his rounds with his usual vigilance and discipline. He checked the uniforms and weapons of all the guards.Everything was in prime working order. The schedule had not changed for years, just the way he liked it; complete and total obedience and discipline. It made him feel warm inside knowing that he  was the guy making it all run smooth.

The lunch siren rang and the D group and himself sat down to diinner first, getting the choice selection of food. They greedily took it. Billy smiled as he realised he had a full hour to kill, more than enough time to go back to his quarters and finish what he started in the morning. His fat hairy personage stood up from the table, just as the C group came in. He walked briskly to his quarters, opened the door and started to drool at the sight before him. It was the wife of a worker, who had begged him not to report him for being late. Jobs were scarce here and his wife said she too would do anything. Of course, he had still reported him, order and discipline were key to this factory.

He grinned at her as she looked at him with terror filled eyes, her arms and legs tied to the bed. The door closed as his huge sweaty frame loomed over hers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2008)

Myrissa darted back for the cave, dropping the box to the ground and grabbing her anchor from the ground and then springing from the cave with the makeshift weapon in her hands. 

She held it up in one hand, the ax was about two thirds her size, the Marine seemed impressed, "You're no ordinary girl, are you?" He stepped slightly closer to her, "What's yer name kid?" 

Myrissa stepped back some drawing the anchor up slightly higher "Why do you care to know?"

The Marine shook his head, "Look, you're too young to have possession over that food you had there, its a very special thing..." 

"That's why I'm keeping it," she yelled, "Finders keepers...that's the pirate way!" 

Campbell snarled, "Pirate..." he said, "You're going to have to come with me." 

In a maddening move Myrissa dashed in swinging across with her anchor. Campbell dodged back using his saber to keep his body out of the reach of her attack. The anchor hit the ground hard tearing into the dirt. 

Campbell stood there amazed at the gaping hole in the ground, "Such power..." he said. From what he saw already he could tell the type of the girl. She was a brawler, she had very little technique, very little skill or training, but she made up for that in raw strength. 

"I said say back..." she cautioned him. 

He rushed in now, stepping off the anchor and jumping at her. He landed a kick in her face that caused her to jerk back form the recoil. She was able to keep her feet planted and bring the anchor up hitting the Marine in the back. 

The force of her swing knocked him into a tree, he fell to the ground and lay there, knocked out. She drug him in the cave and then put him on a set of chains on the wall, next to the skeleton, "Sorry...she said, but if you follow me, Balthier is going to be really mad at me." She said in a polite voice as she fastened him to the wall. 

"But this is my special food...not sure why, but if its special I know I want it," she said in a determined voice, "I found it first!" she continued as she finished hooking him to the wall. "I hope you have a partner who can find you...but I can't worry about that..." she said, "I really don't want to be in trouble for messing around." 

Myrissa darted out of the cave and grabbed her little treasure chest up and ran back for the boat with her anchor and box in hand.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2008)

_Near Vitturio Island_
"Interesting..." Rek thought as he read task force Absolute Justice's profile. "They'll make great vassals." The World Noble thought. 

In the crow's throne, Cass looks at a small island filled with stone buildings. There were no forests of any kind like in the other island. "HEY, RURU! WE'RE NEARING VITTURIO!" She yells from the crow's throne to the control room. "I had better alert lord Rek." The butler thought. "Put all engines to full power. Lord Rek wishes to arrive to Vitturio as soon as possible." He orders the servant manning the steering wheel.

Back in his room, Rek was busy reading Anglora Hunra's profile. The World Noble found some strange descripancies in her profile. "Strange...I've never heard of Wimbleton Naval Academy before...must be some new school that hasn't produced any prestigious marines yet." He closes Anglora's dossier and heads out of his room and towards the training arena.

The severed pieces of training dummies littered the floor of the arena. At the center of the training ring was a spear, seemingly left carelessly by the owner. "My, my, Jun has certainly made a mess here." Rek entered the arena, tea cup in hand, finding it littered with ruined dummies. He goes to the center of the ring, and locates Jun's spear. "It seems my dear Jun is getting careless." He picks up the spear and retracts it to its original size. "Where could my dear Jun be..." Rek stood in the center of the arena, thinking. "Milord! Milord!" Ruru ran into the arena to see Rek. "Milord, we are nearing Vittorio island. We predict that we will arrive in several hours."

The noble smiles, amused. "Very well. " Ruru bows to Rek and leaves the arena, commenting that Jun should really clean up after herself. "My dear Jun is probably in her room. I better go see her." Rek leaves the arena, carrying Jun's spear with her,  but leaving his tea cup in its place. A few minutes later Jun emerges from the arena shower room, wearing only a towel. "A bath after training is always refreshing. Now to get my spear." She heads for the weapons rack next to the locker where she usually keeps her spear whenever she takes a shower. "It is not here. I must have left it at the center of the arena" The warrior walks to the center of the ring, but does not find her spear. She does, however, find something else. "Rek's teacup." She uttered, looking at the familiar porcelain cup with his initials on it. "He will pay." Jun throws the teacup at the wall, breaking it. She then storms out of the room, clad only in her towel, her killing intent growing by the second.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 13, 2008)

At the meeting

"Break you in?"She repeated, he really was dense if he actually thought was going to happen."You sure talk big, but I think you wouldn't even know what to with a real woman."In front of the leader she couldn't get physical with Alain, the unpleasent kind, but as soon as they would get on board their ship she would kick him around a bit but not too much since she needed him on their mission.

With the unnamed crew.

Shin returned to the rest to help them get rid of the marines, though this battle certainly was less challenging then the one before and the swordsman didn't even bother to use his sword to fight these marines off, his feets and hands were enough.

"Arachne's decimation!"M.J. called out as a thread emerged from each of her fingers, her fingermotions made it seems as if there was an invisible puppet connected to them but instead the threads slashed trough the air and started cutting trough marine skin to the bone since she wasn't skilled enough to get trough something as hard as that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 13, 2008)

Madeleine, Dee and Jadon didn't find what they had hope to at the village on Frostmourne. It was a wasteland of debris, a smoldering graveyard that had been burned by some horribly group. All too soon, they realized what had happened. 

Dee shook her head,  "It had to be them," Dee said with a down trodden look on her face, "They just murder people for reason." 

Jadon seemed shocked, "What do you mean...they took nothing from here." 

Madeleine sighed,  "They don't mind not getting stuff of monetary value...if they can take someone's life, that makes them feel like they have something more valuable than gold," she paused, "That's what they told us." 

Jadon glanced around, "What kind of men is it we face?"

Dee folded her arms,  "They're monsters..." 

An old man hobbled up to them, his can barely supporting his frail frame, "Where abouts did you come from?" he asked. 

 "We just came from Nesha, trying to find someone to help us track down a ship," Madeleine said. 

"A ship," asked the old man, "What's the name?" 

 "Roaring Burn," said Dee. 

The old man's eyes went wide, "Those are men are like the devil," he said, "This destruction is their doing...they raped our women and burned this haven to the ground." 

Madeleine nodded,  "They murdered her father," she pointed to Dee. 

 "And I intend to kill them for it," Dee said. 

Jadon was a little shocked, he folded his arms, "I'm not sure how good an idea this actually is." 

The old man had a tear in his eye, "This beautiful place was loved by so many...another man was by here earlier...he came from the west with a woman...they're after this ship too..." 

"Maybe we could catch up to them," Jadon said, "Could be a Marine qroup." 

Dee barred her teeth,  "I don't care if its the devil himself, I'll help him to hunt these bastards down."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 13, 2008)

Bolt: "So, where to next?"

Jason considers these words for a moment. Where too indeed? There is still a good ways till they reach the Grandline. And there is a few islands he would like to visit before heading out. But one island he would like to visit... again. "I think we'll make our way towards redline." He pulled out a map and placed in on the deck.

"Theres a string of Islands, all belonging to the same kingom. I really want to go there." he points to a small String of four Islands, all close to eachother. "Each island is connected by a large manmade bridge." He draws a small line to each one. "so we can visit all four if we just land on the first or last Island." 

"What's the place like?" Bolt kneeled down to get a better view. "It depends on the island you go to. one has some nice forests, it's considered the Kingdoms great hunting forest. You can't really enter without his permission. then you have the buisness island. this one holds all of your shops and eateries. Followed by the Town Island, where the town is located and finally the Kings Island."

He pointed to the largest island. "The one where no one is really allowed to set foot." He commented. "It'll take about a week to reach the Islands and that should give us a little time to heal after today's events." The crew nodded. "I want to set sail now, I think there is a storm coming and if we leave now we should just miss it." 

Jason stood up, Barely, and walked into the Cabin. "Or... if we leave now, will we hit it?" He shook his head. "I'm too tired to deal with this right now." He slumped down onto a couch and began to take a nap.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2008)

As they sat down Nikki was cringing at the thought of the head guard though Heather was already planning out their little expedition.  They order causing Heather to laugh and Nikki to look at Dante almost disgustedly at the amount of food he ordered.

?At least you have a healthy appetite.  I hope in more than one thing.?  Heather says with a smirk.

?Heather!? Nikki said blushing darkly.

?Oh relax Nikki.  You really are a prude sometimes.?  Heather says with a laugh.

?I am not a prude?? Nikki said pouting slightly.

Heather dismissed the comment and turned back to Dante.  ?Okay, this guy should be pretty easy to deal with.  We will head over there after we are done here.  Though I need you to deal with something while we are taking our ?tour?.?  Heather says to him.  Her jaw twitches slightly at the amount of trust she was about to put into the man but she had no choice.  ?I talked to one of the port masters men about selling our ships and purchasing a new one.  He is a little weasel looking man that smells of stale tobacco and old rum though I do believe he is surprisingly sober.  Why don?t you see if he has made any headway, if you don?t have anything planned.?  Heather says with a smile then sighs as she whispers to him where her stash of riches are hidden.

?What the hell!?  Nikki mumbles under her breath when she realizes that Heather is trusting him to that point.  Once again her eyes turn to a glare as she looks at Dante not even realizing their food had arrived.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 13, 2008)

Jason slept peacefully, he didn't know how long he was out. How could he? He didn't know what it was like outside. How could he? But then why is it that suddenly his peaceful dream went sour? Outside the crew is drenched by the pouring rain. They struggle to gain footing as the waves try to wash them away. "SOMEONE GET THE CAPTAIN UP!" Bolt shouts, Trying to keep the wheel from spinning out of control.

"YOU WAKE HIM YOU DIE!" Eve shouts back, holding on tightly to a piece of rope. "HURRY AND TIE DOWN THOSE SAILS!" Belle ordered. "I'VE GOT IT!" James answers back. He's atop the mast makin gsure the loosened rope is nice and tight. The storm has been causing them many problems. Suddenly the door flies open and Jason stumbles out. "GOOD TA SEE YA CAP!" Rex shouts from the crows nest. 

He has a bundle of string in his clutch and is busy bringing in all the lost supplies. "What's going on!?" The drowzy captain shouts to his crew. "We've reached a snag!" Bolt answers, Jason runs up to him and pushes Bolt out of the way. Taking the compas out of his pocket and placing a hand on the Helm. He tries to figure out just where the crew is headed. "We're not supposed to be going west!"

He looked down again. "EAST!?" He was confused, the compas kept changing directions, or maybe. "THE WATER!?" He let go of the wheel, which bolt quickly grabbed before it span wildly. "The water it has to be!" Jason ran to the side of the ship. Sure enough, the current and the wind seemed to change their course consantly. A difficult thing to see when your view is blocked by rain and massive waves.

Then, an ominous feeling swept over Jason. "EVERYONE INTO THE CABIN!" He pushed Bolt away and ran towards everyone else. "What about da supplies?" Rex shouted. "We'll get more!" Jason continued to monitor the crew as they headed for the cabin. "Just get down here!" Rex nodded and released the string. "Goodbye rum." a single tear rolled down his cheek.

He jumped down and ran into the Cabin. Soon the waves calmed and everything seemed fine. Jason, slowly making his way to the cabin. Kept a close eye out at sea, For this was the eye of the storm.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 13, 2008)

"LULU, HAMMER KILL THEM ALL!!!" said the tall Marine, Lulu appread in front of the puppet girl and kissed her and started sucking out her energy, while Hammer went underwater and started ripping the bottom of the ship apart, and the tall Marine charged for shin.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 13, 2008)

Jason throws some boxes wood off of himself and looks around. The ship seems to be fine, the supply boxes on the other hand are not. The last thing he remember was standing on deck. Right smack dab in the eye of the storm, though that quickly passed. A massive way hit the ship and after that, well everyone draws a blank.

"Hey cap." Bolt forces the door open and the crew walks out of the Cabin. "Where are we?" Belle looked around. "I'd love to tell you but i can't find my compass. Even if i could i probably wouldn't know." He sighed and looked around. "Hey i see a ship!" James shouts. *"Where at?"* Everyone follows where James points.

"Well, that's a big help." Eve says sarcastically. "The ships at least two hundred years old. No ones going to be on it and the maps will probably be destroyed." She gave James a "You are so dumb." stare. "Ever the optomist...." Belle thought to herself. "Well doesn't hurt to check things out." Jason commented.

"Bolt, Rex come with me, we'll take a small rowboat out to the ship and gather what we can." The two nodded. "There should be some baby denden mushi in the storage room. The group on the ship can keep in contact with that." Everyone nodded. And soon the group split into two.

"A two hundred year old ship. Boy wont this be fun." Bolt commented. "Shut up and row." Rex didn't seem to be in a bad mood. It was more like he was only focusing on the ship. "Hey, what's up Rex?" Jason looked a little concerned. "Not a ting." those were the last words to leave his mouth before arriving at the ship.

"Right, we'll split up. Look around for maps or logs, anything that will help us out of here. Oh, and also look for a compas. I need a new one." The three split and began searching the ship. But it seemed pointless. "No maps." Bolt shouted. "No compasses." Jason shouted, Rex stayed silent.

he was in the captains private chambers. That's what it looked to be anyway. The room is in disaray, its hard to tell what it was supposed to look like. Desks are turned over chairs are shattered, dresseres are upsidedown. Could be the result of a storm, but it looked all to Human. 

"Well, i be tinkin this is what i was aftar." Rex smiles and picks up an old book. "Simon Suitar's Private Diary." Rex blew off the dust and opened it up. "Yup, Dis is what i've been searchin for it is." He made his way back to the rest of the search party. "The cursed song be within me grasp." He smirked.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2008)

dante took the new found information easily. he really couldn't give a crap about money and only knew a limited amount about boats.

"mmm. you should try these chips." he said completely unphased by his new responsibility, "their pretty damned good." he shoved a forkfull, drenched in salad cream into his mouth. much to the disgust of the girls, he put salad cream on everything.

nikkis glare was irritating him slightly and he stared back, chewing with his mouth open, deliberately trying to get a reaction out of her. she snorted at disgust. he decided to push her to her limits, belching, farting and generally being a slob.

she slammed her fists down onto the table causing dantes drink to spill. she stared at him barely able to contain her rage at the slob.

he stood up and went nose to nose with the fiesty woman.

"if you got a problem, why don't you just tell me? cos I got a whole bunch of tricks up my sleeve and could keep this up all day." he said chewing loudly. heather was sitting casually watching events unfold, knowing what would happen.

nikki spat in dantes face and sat down angrily.

dante slowly wiped the saliva off his face and suddenly punched the table in rage. the table near enough disintegrated with the power and he angrily picked up the woman with one arm hoisting her a good foot off the ground.

"the sooner you fucking say something to me the better! I'm not putting my life in the hands of some bitch who's too afraid to say what's on her mind!"

heather stood up, slightly alarmed at the sudden change in dantes usually laid back demeanor. nikki and dante continued to glare at each other.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 13, 2008)

At the meeting-

After hearing his partner and mission announced Makoto stood silent for a moment, he did not know much about Felicia however he knew one thing..."Alright, I gota' cute girl as my partner!"

He vanishes out of his chair and shoots over to Felicia. He sits on her chair's arm rest an looks at her, "Try not to slow me down," he says with his usual grin and he extends his hand out to her.

Tatsu vs Felix

Felix charges forward and attempts to group Tatsu's throat but he kicks the large man with both his feet and pushes off him, sending him further back then it did Felix, "You're a big one now aren't you."

Felix rushes again, throwing a flurry of punches but Tatsu dodges them all, however is suprised by a kick to the gut by Felix. He catches his leg but this leaves him open for a punch that shocks him and sends him flying back. "Crap, guess I'll need a weapon too. Dragon Blade!"  A blade of scales grows out of his arm and he rushes forward. He clahses with one of Felix's charged punches and begins to scream in pain from the long aganizing shock. He falls back to recover.

_"You thought that was bad, I'm not even close to finishing with you and taking my family's revenge!"_ He picks Tatsu up by his head with his large hands and turns his gloves to the maximum power with his other hand, "Good bye you little lizard." The shock cuts through the atmosphere and can be felt throughtout the building, Tatsu does not even have the breath to scream. Felix releases Tatsu's head and drops the seemingly dead body onto the floor. _"My revenge is taken, now to take you back to HQ with the rest of them."_

Tatsu rises from the ground, "Hah, your little spark plugs aren't enough
to stop me. You wana' see some real fire power..." He charges forward and tackles Felix, he then slides in between his legs and delivers a punch to his back. 

Felix turns around and reaches for Tatsu with both of his gloves sparking, "Dragon's Flame!" His hands are right in front of Tatsu's mouth so he shoots the gloves and then leaps away. 

_"Hah, you didn't even hit me! My gloves protect my hands!"_ The over confident marine laughs.

"Yea, well what'll protect the rest of you from your gloves?" He says as he sees his gloves are beginning to spark out of control. They explode right then sending the large man back and into a steaming pile of what he once was.

Tatsu ignores the heap of his defeated opponent and heads back to his crew.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2008)

_*The Dark Justice...*_
V walks towards Garrick's office to discuss the plans on how to deal with the rookie crew, in his mind he ponders the possible connections between the Doctor and these current events. 

As he turns the corner towards Garrick's office he sees a comely female Marine mousing herself up so to speak in front of Garrick's door and then she knocks. Garrick's loud voice can be heard, "ENTER!!!"

At first V thinks that Garrick is indulging himself yet again, so he's going after blonde's now...but then he frowns, I've never seen her around here before, he thinks and this troubles him, true there are almost 300 Marines in the crew but he makes it a point of knowing everyone's face.

"I've never seen you around here before..." mutters V as he appears behind the woman silent as a ghost, his white mask covering any hint of human reaction. The woman jumps and spins around as if she's been caught doing something that she shouldn't be doing. 

Garrick's voice echoes again even louder, *"DAMMIT I SAID ENTER!!!!!"*

_In Garrick's office..._
Lt. Hawthorne frowns when he hears Garrick's plans for the gunslinger Annie. Ever since she had spared his life back in Syren Island he had developed a queer respect for the young woman that he can't explain. 

"With your permission sir I'd like to face Annie myself..." Hawthorne asks. 

Garrick narrows his eyes at Hawthorne and studies his face for several seconds, "She kicked your ass didn't she?" "You think that I'm going to let you lose again and disgrace the name of the Marines?"

Hawthorne shakes his head, "I underestimated her last time..." he replies simply but he leaves out the fact that he had the opportunity to kill the girl after she had been poisoned by Sabra, but he had let her live. If Garrick knew this fact, Hawthorne would probably not be breathing right now.  

Suddenly Garrick laughs and slams his massive hand on his desk, causing it to tremble, "Gyhahahaha!!! I get it, you've taken a liking to the girl. I gotta admit she's quite the looker but I prefer more mature women both in mind and body..." and he thinks of Clemens, Garrick leans across his desk and stares coldly at Hawthorne, "Tell you what...after I rip off her arms and bludgeon her to death with them you can have some time alone with her...gyahahahaha!!"  

Suddenly there's a knock on the door. "ENTER!!" bellows Garrick but no one opens the door, *"DAMMIT I SAID ENTER!!!!"* The door opens and V strides in holding a female Marine by the arms.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 13, 2008)

"Its time" Lisa thought to herself, then she heard a man voice and jumped and spinned around and her gun fell out, then she heard Garrick's loud voice, her heart started to beat fast as she tried to pick it up, but man grabed her by the arms and took her to Garrick.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2008)

Nikki clenched her teeth as her hand moved to her hammer though her eyes darted quickly between Dante and Heather.  ?I?um??

The other people in the restaurant turned their heads to stare at the pair making a ruckus during their meals.  Heather let out a low growl and laid her hand gently on Dante?s arm.  ?She is just a little overprotective of me.  That is all.  Please settle down both of you.?  she said quietly trying to diffuse the situation.  ?If you keep this up we aren?t going to be able to go through with your plan because we are going to have to run.?  Heather turned to the diners then and smiled sweetly.  ?Sorry about this folks.  Just a little family disagreement?.? she then turned back to the pair her anger seething as she speaks to them through her teeth ?If you two want to tear the shit out of each other when we get back to the ship I don?t give a darn.  But, right now we have a job to do so deal with it!?

A shiver coursed through Nikki?s body at Heathers anger.  She nodded quickly trying to wiggle out of Dante?s grip.  

His grip tightened slightly then he thrust her way with a growl and a glare. ?We aren?t finished.? Dante spits as Nikki scrambles to her feet.  

Once again Nikki reaches for her hammer as she glares at the man but stops as Heather clears her throat.  Looking between the two Nikki rushes through the door to the outside.  She quickly walks into a neighboring ally and pulling her hammer the crates and cans get the brunt of her anger at the moment.

Shaking her head Heather sits down again and looks to Dante.  ?Look understand this.  She only has two problems with you.?  She says leaning back and taking a big swallow of drink.  ?First, it is me.? Heather says with a shrug.  ?Bit of a jealous streak for some strange reason.  Second??  she says chuckling slightly as she finishes her drink and sets the glass down.  ?You?re a man.  Just as simple as that.?  Heather stands then tossing enough down to cover all three meals and the damaged table.  ?We will see to our little expedition.  Make sure you check on the ship please.?  Heather said giving him a smile and a light affectionate pat on the cheek already sensing his quick silver anger fading Heather almost smirks at him "Glad to see there is more to you than I thought.  Makes you almost interesting enough to get to know." she says with a wink as she leaves the restaurant.  


Outside Heather heads straight for the nearest ally knowing where Nikki was and what she was up to.  ?Nikki??  Heather says quietly and calmly.

Nikki?s shoulders tense as she hears the dead calm in her friends voice.  ?Y-yes Heather?? Nikki begins to turn around but doesn?t make it half way before she is slammed against the wall.

Heathers hand on Nikki?s throat, her rage only just contain she pulls her back and slams her again.  ?So help me Nikki.  You better figure out how to work with those men.?  Heather again slams her back against the wall.  ?Or I will leave you behind.  I mean it Nikki.?  She growls with each word.  ?For you I know it is worse than death.?  Heather says as she releases her and straightens her scant clothing.

 As Heather?s ultimatum is delivered Nikki?s eyes widen and a tear falls.  ?Yes Heather??  she mumbles cleaning off her hammer and replacing it as she follows Heather out of the ally obedient as ever.

They look up at the factory.  A smile on Heathers face and a frown on Nikki?s.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 13, 2008)

V entered Garrick's office, the strange female marine locked firmly in his arms.  The fake marine attempted to break free, but V's grip was too strong.  "I found this woman hanging around your office.  She's not a member of the crew.  Oh, and I found this on her body." V pulled out the tranquilizer gun before noticing Hawthorne.  He kicked the fake marine onto ground, his foot on her back.  "Who the hell is this guy?" 

_Restful Island..._ 

Finally, all of the marines had been defeated.  Annie walked up to OC.  "Why the hell did that marine attack you?"  OC explained to her what happened here.  The unnamed crew looked around the fancy hotel.  Everyone had evacuated, so they agreed to spend the next few days in the abandoned hotel, relaxing before they hit the Grand Line.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 13, 2008)

"OW!, IS THIS HOW YOU TREAT ALL THE LADYS!?" Lisa asked while being tossed to the ground and steped on, "Im not a bad guy, that gun is for pirates only, nothing more, NO GET THE HELL ME!!" Lisa yelled grunting in pain.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 13, 2008)

"Fuck! stop picking your nose please!"  Tri yelled at teh man. "Well my crew looks like this! A dude who is really muscular and wants to blow shit up! and two hot girls..."  Ace said with a smirk. "Fuck you never told me they where hot!"  Tri yelled glaring at Ace. "Fuck off.."  Ace said smirking at his Friend. They both then turned back to teh man now both standing. "Also if you don't fucking help us i swear i well shot your damn head off!" Tri yelled at the man. "Tri shut up i know  you well not live to that...."  Ace responded at his Friends bluff. "Fuck yes i well!" Tri said pulling out his shotgun.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2008)

_*The Dark Justice...*_
Garrick frowns when he sees the tranquilizer gun and he stares coldly at the woman, "You fucked up big time lady...." he mutters with a vicious intent in his eyes.

He looks at V, "Dispose of her how you see fit," he waves his hand flippantly, "But not before doing your magic and getting some answers out of her first...." he says with a grin. 

When V stares at Hawthorne and asks who he is, the Marine Lieutenant gets up and nods at V, "Lt. Niles Hawthorne at your service...I've been brought aboard to help you with the Unnamed Crew." He looks down at the female saboteur and feels slightly sorry for her...he can tell with just one glance that this V might be even more cold hearted and filled with more malice then even Garrick.

"I'm calling a meeting of all the senior Officers in an hour so that we can set our plans in motion." Garrick tells V.
_
The Unnamed Crew...._
When Jessie sees that the underside of the boat has been attacked from underwater she snarls with fury, totally unlike her normal self. "That boat didn't do anything to deserve such pain!!!" she hollers and she sprints towards the boat like a possessed woman to immediately fix the damage.  

Annie looks at OC, "Oh I see, that makes sense....not really but nothing about this crew makes sense anyway," she replies.

"Yeah a hotel sounds good right about now..." and she walks towards the most expensive hotel that she can find.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 13, 2008)

She was about to die, there was no dout about it, but she just laughed out loud, "HAHAHA, you think im scared of death you jack ass, my Master Lou will kill all of you just wait but before you kill me i have a note in my pocket that tells all of my master plans for cock suckers, MUHAHAHA," She said laughing evily and then spitting at Zane.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 13, 2008)

V's jaw would have worked into a smile if it could have.  Grabbing the woman by the neck, he quickly dragged her out of the room.  He spent several minutes dragging her through the massive ship's hallways, before arriving at a dead end.  He pushed in a wooden plank, and the dead end opened to reveal a dark passageway leading to the bottom of the ship.   

With his iron fist on the fake marine's neck, he continued to drag her down a flight of stairs.  They arrived in a dimly lit chamber at the very bottom of the ship.  Some cold seawater had seeped in.  There was chair in the center.  V hoisted up the fake marine and slammed her down onto the chair.  He then grabbed the spike leather straps on the side of the chair and tied her down.  

V took a step back.  Sure she was secure, he stepped forward again and grabbed the note in her pocket.  "You will tell me everything you know." He then grabbed her pinky.  Grabbing it tightly, he moved his hand, snapping the finger out of place.      

Gilmont continued to pound on Clemens's door.  "Shello? *Hic* Ish anyone there?"  Not giving up, his fist rapped against the door once again.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 13, 2008)

One of the Marines drag her to a unknown room and straped her to a chair, he than broke her pinky finger, "AHHHHH!!!" she screamed while cathing her breath, and she spit in his face and laughed "insted of trying to get me, you should be trying to stop Lou from destroying Syros Island, he's planing on using his sister to kill you all, just read my note" she said.

_The Note Reads_
Dear Mr Zane,

It is such an honor to write the pig who has sold his soul to the Marines, but anyway if you are reading this, you have my partner Lisa hostage, but no matter i have no need for that women anymore, i already have what i want, and now i will kill every single one of your kind with my sisters power, i have now destroyed Syros Island trying to find that pirate Shin, but no luck, anyway if you want to meet me on the White Boa Ship in middle of North Blue and we can have a little chat.

With Love
Lou

PS, you should know, the girl you have is a bomb.

Lisa laughed out loud, "PREPARE TO DIE PIG!!!!" she screamed.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2008)

He watched Heather and Nikki walk out the restaurant and nodded at Heather. She was the captain and he would do whatever she requested. 

Dante remained sat down in his seat and looked at the mess he made. "*Uh...sorry guys..."* he looked at all the wasted food and sighed. *"stupid temper." *he muttered as he called over a waiter who was scared to death. He was going to order another burger but thought better of it.

*"Dude, I'm cool now, that woman just made me a bit mad that's all. You know how it's like with women! I guess I just don't have great luck with them."* Dante grinned and stood up to walk out towards the docks, hearing some murmurs as he left. The sea air was refreshing and he felt all tension ease away, the docks were not too far and soon he saw a man fitting Heather's description. He approached the small, mess of a man and introduced himself with as much respect as he could muster. A deep and gracious bow followed by

*"Good Afternoon, My name is Dante, it is a pleasure to meet you."*

"Now there's something you don't see round this part of town. Manners." the man returned the bow and introduced himself too. They went through the pleasantaries and smalltalk

"So, Dante, what is it that I can do for you?" the man said
*
"Well, I believe you spoke to two very attractive looking ladies earlier about the exchange of a few boats for a nice new one."*

"Ahhhh! so you are with those girls. Wonderful! Well I have a couple of boats shortlisted for you." 

Dante was led around some vessels but none really took his fancy. He happened to glance at a blueprint.

*"Excuse me for being rude,"* Dante said directing the man's attention to the blueprint. *"but what ship is that?"*

"Oh! you were never meant to see that!" the old man said stuffing the plan into his pocket, "This is for the bastards up in the factory. Would you believe that I'm doing it at a fifth of the price, because if I don't they'll burn everything I have."

Dante listened intently as the man gave a long winded, detailed history of the Factory and the effect it had on the town.

*"So, this was a rich town once until the these guys came?"* Dante asked

"Yup! Those were the days let me tell you. This island is quite literally a gold mine, but they've all but sapped every last penny from here, making it completely hopeless. We know of a good mining area which they don't but there's no point starting to work as it'll only be a matter of time..."

*"Say, hypothetical question. If someone were to blow up the factory and then someone paid full price for that boat, would you consider it?"* Dante asked with his hand around the old man's shoulder.

"If you blow up that factory I'll give you this boat for free. It's ready to sail." the old man joked, knowing it was impossible.

Dante smiled and shook the man's hand. "Sir, you've gotta deal."

______________________________________________________

Gintoki hit Tri lightly over the head with his sword. "Hey, enough of that. and my nose is in desperate need of cleaning!"

He slowly walked away from the two, "You guys coming? We'll start looking for Dante at a restaurant, plus I want an icecream." Ace was slightly taken aback by the fact that he knew Dante's name. Gintoki let out a yawn as he headed towards the only restaurant in the area. Of course that was because the only other place that served hot food was the bar which Sougo had destroyed in a drunken stupor.

He had left the recon to Dante and his new friends. He prayed it would be good intel.

"Ace! Tri! Check it out, Dante must have been here." Gintoki peered through the restaurant window to see a stupid amount of food on the floor along with the remains of a table. Gintoki rubbed his brow, "What part of keep a low profile didn't he understand. Low? Profile? It's probably my fault. I should have wrote it down on his hand." Gintoki shook his head. Hopefully there wouldn't be any more attention coming their way


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 13, 2008)

"Do you think I care if you destroy a pirate's hometown?"  Then V got to the end of the letter.  Under his mask, his eyes widened. "PREPARE TO DIE PIG!!!!" Lisa shouted.  Thinking quickly, V pulled the hidden switch next to him.  A hole opened in the floor of ship.  If a rope was tied to the chair, the chair would sink underwater and the person on it would be struck by freezing cold water for several minutes before being brought back up.  V would continue the process until the prisoner confessed.    

The chair sailed through the gap and into the water below.  Grabbing the switch, V struggled to pull it back.  There was much more strength required to pull back the lever then to open it up.  As the hole was about to close, there was an explosion underwater.  

Water shot through the remainder of the hole, and the whole boat began to shake.  It wobbled for a few seconds before finally stopping.  A soaked V headed back up to the ship, note in hand.  He would have something to say to Garrick at the meeting.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 13, 2008)

On Restful island 

"Ah some R & R would be nice."M.J. said happily before placing Shin in one of those death grips of her, though they really weren't as unpleasent as they sounded Shin would always get uncomfortable with his face against her like that and the lack of oxygon didn't help either."How about the two of us book ourselves a romantic honeymoon suite for ourselves."She was only teasing Shin ofcourse, afterall she was nearly in her thirties while the boy was....Exactly that, still a boy who was only 17.

Though as she looked down to see why it was taking so long for Shin to reply, she saw the swordsman struggling to to get free so that he could breath."*Gasp* No *Gasp* thanks."He took a minute to catch his breath before continueing."I'm not sure if I would be that comfortable sleeping next to you, I would prefer to share a room with Ann...."When he realised what had almost escaped his mouth, he himself was probably the most shocked.......What the hell was wrong with, did all of his braincells die that fast because of the lack of oxygon?

"I'm going back to the ship, someone needs to keep an eye on the Infinite and I'm not going to waste these days sitting around on my ass while I could be training in a brand new training room."He mumbled and then quickly headed towards the ship while M.J. had an amused look on her face.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 13, 2008)

Lou stood on the edge of the deck while the wind blow thorough his hair, he knew Lisa had failed in killing the Marines, "Hm, oh well she was worthless anyway" Lou said sighing, 

_Prisoner Cells of the White Boa_

Blue sits on her bed while in chains, her wounds are getting worse by the minute, "maybe the Marines will and help me" she said to herself and then chuckled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2008)

_With Annie - In the Penthouse of a very expensive Hotel..._
The blond gunslinger lays back and relaxes in a giant tub, filled to the brim with pink bubbles. On a table next to the tub is a half empty champagne bottle. Her drinking excesses had diminished substantially in the last several weeks, coincidentally around the same time that she met her current crewmates. 

Annie dips her head beneath the water and holds her breath for several minutes, then pops her head back up and giggles. "I need to have one of these installed in my cabin," she says to herself. The girl then decides to go get a massage in the spa, that the hotel has on the first floor.  

*The Dark Justice...*
The boat trembles slightly, "WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT!?!?" yells Garrick and he smashes his fist into his desk, exploding it into smithereens. 

Quickly, he gets on his command den den mushi which is wired over a loud speaker, "ALL SENIOR OFFICERS REPORT TO MY OFFICE IMMEDIATELY!!!!!" he bellows, his voice magnified ten times over. 

Clemens sits in her cabin and sighs as she hears Garrick's announcement. Drunken Gilmont is still knocking at her door. The female Marine's green eyes glow suddenly and a mirror materializes in the air. She takes a pitcher of water that lies on her bedside table and stick it through the mirror. An instant later a mirror appears over Gilmonts head and the water spills all over his head, then the empty water pitcher hits on the head. 

Clemens laughs as she disappears through a mirror which leads to Garrick's office.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 13, 2008)

"Oh shit... What the heck was that?  Hahahaha! Whoever that was *hic* deserves a medal.  I need to stop drinking.  I haven't been that drunk in..."  Gilmont took a look at his pocket.  There was a large bottle of beer there.  "Oh, screw this."  Gilmont grabbed the bottle and swigged it all down before heading to Garrick's office.   

V headed up the stairs to Garrick's office.  He was surrounded with a deadly killing aura.  The traitorous bitch had laughed in his face and he wasn't able to kill her.  He pulled out a knife and began to swing it between his hands.  All of the fodder marines made sure to move out of his way as he passed.   

Gilmont burst into Garrick's office.  He was still wearing his unbuttoned pajamas backwards.  He saw Garrick, Clemens and Krillon were already there.  He noticed a strange marine sitting in the corner.  "Hawthone?! Ish that *hic* you?" 

_Several years earlier, North Blue, Captain Gilmont's office...._ 

"Hahahahaha! Sho then, she says-" Gilmont's drunken rambling to himself was interrupted by a knock on the door.  "Come *hic* in."  A marine with a snake entered the room.   

"Oda chrisht! What the fuck ish that *hic* thing?!" "I'm sorry sir.  Her name is Sabra.  My name is Ensign Niles Hawthorne.  I was sent by my father to be placed under your command."   

"Yeah, yeah, yeah.  OK, Ensign, time for your firsht assignment."  Niles visibly brightened up.  "Paperwork! Haahahaha! Just shign all these papers while I *hic* go to get a drink."  Gilmont got out of his chair and headed to the nearby tavern, laughing to himself as he went.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 13, 2008)

"Eh..." Tri said just looking at the mess. "yeah that was where Dante was alright he destroyed his hammock once after beat him in cards."  He said with a laugh. "Holy shit i get why they call you Ace now!" Tri yelled looking at his Friend. "Damn it i told you what i do and you didn't remember!" Ace yelled back. Tri went silent thinking. Oh yeah now i remeber...."  Ace just sighed and put his hand on his head.

"So how you know Dante?" Ace asked the man. All of a sudden Tri yelled at Ace."Hey look at the docks!"They both turned around to see Dante talking with a man. "Dante!" Ace yelled waving at him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2008)

_On *The Dark Justice*..._
Everyone in the room has a different reaction when they see Gilmont, Garrick fumes, Clemens laughs, and Hawthorne facepalms. 

"Hello Gilmont..." he mutters in embarrassment, "Still enjoying the high life I see..."

Garrick stares at Hawthorne, "What!? you know this piece of trash?" he asks Hawthorne in shock, but Garrick doesn't wait for an answer. He gets up from his chair and strides towards Gilmont, cracking his knuckles. 

"I told you never to enter my office again in such a dreadful state and you still disrespect me and the cause of justice..." Garrick growls as he gets ready to send Gilmont to oblivion with a single punch.

_With Annie..._
Annie lays face down on a massage table covered in a towel, as a large mannish looking woman in a hotel uniform, rolls her elbows along Annie's back. 

The gunslinger exhales in delight, "Yeah...that hits the spot..." she mutters with pleasure. "Hey lady would you like to become a Pirate....we could use a masseuse..."  Suddenly an image pops into Annie's mind of Shin giving her a massage and she quickly banishes it away. It must be the Champagne she thinks.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 13, 2008)

"I told you never to enter my office again in such a dreadful state and you still disrespect me and the cause of justice..." Gilmont looked at Garrick's angry figure and burst out laughing.  "Hahahaha! You look just like Admiral *hic* Aongoku behind you!" Gilmont pointed at Akainu's portrait.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2008)

Garrick blasts Gilmont in the face and sends him hurtling through the door and through the wall in the hallway outside. He spins around furiously and confronts V, "That jackass is your associate!" then he looks at Hawthorne and Krillon, "AND YOU TWO PANSIES AS WELL APPARENTLY!!!!" he bellows in Hawthorne and Krillon's face.

The Marine stares at V with eyes like coal, "I pulled my punch only out of respect for you, so he's probably not dead but you better get that filth of an excuse of a Marine under control when....*IF* he wakes up!!" he bellows at V.

Clemens can't help but suppress a smile and laughs on the inside. Garrick sits back down at his chair in front of his smashed desk, "Now on with the meeting," he says casually.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 13, 2008)

Anglora began to head for the door when Jackie kindly held it open for her. She looked down and saw Jackie and a broad smile came across her face. She knelt down and began to gentlely rub his head. *Such a cute little gentleman! We will be going now hun!* Anglora stood up to her regular height and began to walk at a brsk pace, leaving the room. Anglora had taken another route through the mountain leading to an area where some ships were docked. Anglora went ahead and boarded one of the ships.

She went into one of the rooms of the ship for a minute to change. When she came out, Anglora was wearing a beutiful velvet cloak with a hood (resembles this
*Spoiler*: __ 



:)


. She had on an all black stealth suit with heels and she wore a mask upon her face (resembles this
*Spoiler*: __ 



:


).

Anglora stepped out of the room and presented her self to Jackie. *So how do I look han?* Anglora said in a romantic tone.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 13, 2008)

V sat down.  He pulled out the slip of paper and handed it to Garrick.  As Garrick read, V explained what happened.  "Once I discovered she was a bomb, I sent her to the bottom of the ocean.  The explosion was quite powerful, which is why the boat shook."   V's hands were still playing with the knife.   

Gilmont groaned to himself.  Garrick had knocked him out of his drunken stupor, and he realized how much of a fool he had been.  "I have to train myself to stop consuming that stuff.  And I have to get into shape.  It's been a long time since I've fought for Absolute Justice."  Gilmont unsteadily got up and walked off, preparing to train his body to fight pirates.   

_Several years earlier..._ 

Gilmont walked into a bar.  Ignoring angry frowns from pirates, he headed straight to the bartender.  "Give *hic* whatever you gotsh."  The bartender grinned at him.  "I don't think you need anymore." "But I *hic* wantsh more." One of the pirates behind Gilmont burst out laughing.  "Look at that fat pig!"  

Gilmont spun around, his drunkenness forgotten.  He slowly marched over to the pirates and grabbed the one who had made fun of him by the scruff of the neck.  "What did you call me?!" he bellowed.  Unknown to him, the pirate's comrade was sneaking up behind him.  As Gilmont choked the insolent pirate to death, a club slammed down at his head.     

Before Gilmont could do anything, a knife hit the club-wielding pirate in the neck.  The pirate made a gurgling sound and collapsed, dead.  Gilmont turned to look at his helper.  It was a strange man with a white mask on his face.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 13, 2008)

Blue layed in her cell floor as her life slowely sliped away, her vision was getting blurry and she could hardly breath, "Blue" Daisy said softly, but she was silent, her throat was so dry she could hardly speak, "Blue, i need you to get up, im going to get you out of here ok?", Dasiy put Blue on her bed and bite her thumb and put the blood on Blue's fore head, she closed her eyes and focused on getting at least 90 miles away, "Daisy......*cough* what....are...you *cough* doing?" Blue said coughing, "saving you" she replied back, a white light shined around Blue, her skin turned a little grey, "please be safe" Daisy said while shedding a tear and kissing her on her fore head, the light got bigger and bigger and then Blue vanished.

_Somewhere on someone boat_

"Hey miss.....miss wake up" a man said throwing water on her face, Blue jumped up quickly catching her breath, she looks around and see's 3 pirate looking people staring at her, "hey Ma'am, are you ok?" asked a little boy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2008)

Garrick reads the note and crumples it up, throwing it into the waste basket, "BAH! we're not going back to the North Blue...if this bitch wants to confront us then let her come to us..."

"Though good job with that bomb situation," he tells V. "Okay now onto these cannibals. You've all read their profiles in depth. Firstly they outnumber us, not counting our fodder of course but I don't think that any of them could beat one of us in single combat....well maybe not you two pussies..." he says, looking at Krillon and Hawthorne. 

Garrick takes out a photo of Annie and Tatsu, and a blank profile for Shin, "These three scumbags will be the primary targets. Without them their crew is finished. I've figured out an easy way to get rid of the Dragon Zoan freak by the way so he won't be a problem. I've read the profiles of these fools in depth and based off of Hawthorne's report it seems that the Swordsman is close with the gunslinger..."

Hawthorne nods, "She was willing to risk her life to save her crew but him in particular in my opinion. Also I saw them embrace and it wasn't exactly an embrace between friends if you ask me..."

"Good....I want to severely maim the gunslinger first if not kill her outright at the beginning. It'll most certainly unbalance the Swordsman and the rest of the crew for that matter," Garrick turns to V. 

"You've fought this OC before do you want a crack at him again or do you have any other preferences?" he asks him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2008)

*Du Mortis Manor*

A large gathering of nobles was being held in the Du Mortis estate. There were at least 50 aristocrats in the mansion, all of them gathered in the grand hall. "Haven't seen dis many wusses in one room in'a long time, eh, Claudius? " Bartle says to his thin, lankey brother. "Well, there is one big, stupid oaf at the center of the crowd that more than makes up for the wussness." He eyes his muscular brother. "Wat'ever, brother. Imma go see ma' wife no, Claudius. Harrinia will be da' death of me if I stup noticing her." Bartle leaves his brother to look for his wife. The thin noble yawns, and heads for the order table for some snacks. The room was loud with the chatter of nobles, but the noise suddenly quieted when Rek's grandfather entered the room. The old man headed for a crystal podium at the right edge of the room. Every noble moved their vision towards Rek's grandfather. Some of the nobles were even sweating in their nervousness. 


"Good evening." The old man said with a commanding voice. "Today, we commemorate a momentous event. 800 years ago, the 20 kings united the world and brought lasting peace. We, the Du Mortis family, are one of the few families who are direct descendants of these 20 kings. In order to maintain the splendor of our great family, our ancestors 600 years ago began a competition that happened every 40 years, to see who would become head of the family. 40 years ago, I, Archival Weselenophon Mithral Ivess Du Mortis, won this competition, and I have lead this great family with all of my skills. But now, the time has come to pass the torch to the new generation. Today, we begin the first stage of the Famiglia Conquista. As I speak, the new generation of Du Mortises are gathering their vassals, to prepare for the second stage. By the end of the month, The new generation shall lead their vassals to battle against each other. May the victor of this year's Famiglia Conquista bring eternal glory to the family!" Archival raises a glass of wine in a toast. Everyone in the room raises their glasses. "*ALL HAIL THE DU MORTIS FAMILY!*" They yell collectively.




*
Vittorio Island*
A large fleet of marine ships was heading towards Vittorio. In the center of the fleet was a silver yacht, with the hoof of the celestial dragon symbol flying high in the air. "Lady Oressa, we are nearing Vittorio island." A small old man in a butler suit said to a young woman in garish victorian clothing. Her hair was light green, and it was tied in a ponytail like Rek's. She sat on a black throne, sipping coffee quietly. She places her cup of coffee down, and looks at her butler. "Excellent. I'm sure to find strong vassals there."

At the same time, a large warship, painted in gold,nears the island as well. "Lord Stugari, Vittorio is in the horizon." A marine tells a tall man in noble's clothes, his white hair fashioned in a ponytail. "Mahrvelous." He exclaims, twirling a glass of red wine in his hands.

"Lord Bahuk. The skyship shall land in Vittorio in 10 hours." A man in engineer's clothing says to a muscular man with long yellow hair tied in a ponytail. "Good. Make sure we arrive there before my other cousins do." 

"Lord Sogar, we will be arriving in Vittorio in 2 hours." A Cipher Pol agent tells a 10 year old boy eating ice cream, as their ship caught sight of the island. "YAY! Maybe cousin Doremi will be there!"

"Lady Ivalla, we will be near Vittorio soon." A woman in a nurse's costume tells a young lady with long pink hair, also in a ponytail. "Ah, I see. Well, hurry up, I want to get there before all the good vassals are taken."

"Lady Doremi, Vittorio island looms." An Everett Industries agent tells Doremi, as their ship nears the island. "NIHIHIHIHI! Let the vassal hunt begin!" She says.

"DARAN! WHEN ARE YOU GETTING HERE!!!" Fasola yells at his dendenmushi while his ship docks into Vittorio. "Fear not, milord. My ship will arrive there by morning, Dolphin style." The fishman says to his master as his sloop sails the seas at maximum speed. 

'Milord, we've arrived in Vittorio." Ruru tells Rek via his dendenmushi. "ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH! YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO- ARGHHHHHHHHH" Ruru was surprised by Rek's horrible screams. From what he remembered, Rek was completely healed now."RURU! HELP ME-" Rek pleaded, as the sound of bone being bashed onto wood was heard in the background. "Lady Jun must be busy with Lord Rek." The butler concluded, closing his dendenmushi and leaving Rek to his fate.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 14, 2008)

In the Dining room, Lou sat at the head of the table drinking blood with his partner sitting at the end of the tale eating little childern, "My lord, is Zane coming?" asked simon, Lou took another sip of his drink and wiped his mouth, "No he's not, but dont worry, i will talk to him" lou said smiling, "but how?" he asked taking a bite ot of a childs leg, "before Lisa exploded, she planted a bug camara in his ship so i could talk to the little bitch", Lou took out his remote and pressed two buttons which made a tv screen appear

_Dark Justice_

While on the dark justice the mini bug crawled under the crack of Zane's door, and then a hologram gave out its back, showing Lou smiling, "Good evening Zane Lou said smiling and drinking blood.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2008)

The girls walked toward the factory as Heather quickly formulated a plan.  They quickly readjusted themselves for optimal appearance then placing smiles on their faces approached the two guards standing near the gate.

?This must be the place!? Heather said smiling at Nikki who nodded vigorously in return.

The two guards look at the girls suspiciously one raised his eyebrow as he spoke.  ?State your business here!? 

?Oh, you don?t have to be so sharp.?  Heather says pouting slightly.  ?We just got into town and discovered that all the fun spots had been destroyed.  After hearing us complain about our boredom a guy, dressed very similar to you, told us that the head guard here likes to show girls like us a thing or two??  she says to him with a light smile as she laces her fingers behind her back pushing her chest out slightly.

Both the guards chuckle lightly and nod.  ?Yeah, I am sure he would definitely like to show the pair of you a thing or two.? the taller guard smirks at them.  ?Let me go see if he is available.? he adds turning and going inside the building.


After a few minutes the guard returns grinning and nods to the girls.  ?He is expecting you.  Just go on inside and he will give you a tour of our operations.?

?Thank you ever so much!?  Heather says excitedly grabbing Nikki?s hand and rushes to the door.

As the guards watch them run to the door the taller one chuckles.  ?He said we can have the leftovers.? both guards laugh as they get back into their positions.


Heather opens the door excitedly almost running smack into the man.  Her smile falters only slightly as she takes in the sight of him.  She quickly pulls Nikki in behind her before the face she makes causes any problems.  
?Hi!  You must be the head guard I was told about!?  Heather says giggling slightly.  ?I am Tanya and this is my sister Valerie.  We are here for a tour!?

He slowly let?s his eyes caress every curve of Heather?s body as he looks her down and back up again as he wets his already wet lips.  ?Billy Bob is the name.  Though you little lady can call me Billy.? He said already becoming excited once again at the new sight in front of him.  ?Shall we begin the tour??

?Yes please!  This island has been so boring already.  I need something to spice things up!?  Heather said letting excitement enter her voice.

?After you?? Billy said bowing slightly wanting to get a look at the girls from behind.  ?What you see here is the main offices.?  he says beginning their tour.

They walked the factory for quite sometime.  Heather eventually laced her arm through his, really turning on the charm as Nikki followed marking everything her eyes saw into her memory, to be put down on paper as soon as they left.  A few hours later they walk by his personal quarters and he groaned inwardly remembering he forgot to get rid of the woman earlier.  

?I would invite you in for a drink but it is a real mess right now.?  Billy said trying to think of a different place.

?Oh that?s too bad.  I would really like to show you my appreciation for showing us your wonderful factory.  For alleviating our utter boredom.?  Heather said with a purr as she ran her finger up his chest.  ?Oh I know!  How about we come back later.  We could bring some kind of late night snack or something.  How does that sound??  Heather says as they begin to walk toward the exit.

?How can I be sure you will come back??  He said looking over at her chest and licking his lips slightly.

Heather thinks for a moment lightly biting the tip of her finger  ?I guess you will just have to trust me.?  she says smiling lightly as she leans close her lips almost touching his ear.  ?I have always had a thing for men with power and you seem to have a ton of it??  she says quietly as she lets her lips trace his cheek and light caress his lips then she quickly spins out of his reach before he can wrap his arms around her.  Heather grabs Nikki?s hand and waves at him with a wink.  ?Until tonight??  she says then turns back.  ?Say about 10.?  She blows him a kiss as they go running out of the factory and through the gate giving the dumbfounded guards a quick wave as they head towards town.  

Once they were out of sight Nikki pulls out a notebook and begins sketching quickly as Heather drains her flask.  ?Get it?? Heather asks a look of utter disgust on her face.

?Got it.?  Nikki says as she is still writing.

?Good.?  Heather says with a nod.  ?I think that was almost to low even for me.?  She adds shaking her head and lighting a cigarette.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 14, 2008)

Dante turned to see Ace and some other guy. Ace was waving frantically.

"*Where the hell have you been?" *Dante asked smiling, then he caught sight of Gintoki and his smile broadened. *"Cool, did you fill Ace in on the factory job?"*

Gintoki looked at Dante blankly. "No."

Dante sighed, *"Ace, the short version is that we are gonna go blow up that factory. You in?"*

The old shipyard geezer was shocked and for the first time in a while, began to feel some hope for the town which he loved.

Gintoki looked behind him. Shinpachi and Sougo were standing behind a wall lying in wait. Gintoki nodded and they walked out towards the group, Shinpachi with a rather large file and Sougo with his rather large bazooka.

"Ace, Tri, these are my friends Sougo and Shinpachi." they exchanged pleasantries and chatted for a while as they waited for Heather and Nikki to return.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Myrissa was making her way back to the ship as fast as she could but she really hadn't bee aware how far from the vessel that she had actually ventured. 

She was moving through the woods as fast as she could with the box and the anchor that she carried but she had been running non-stop and had been prancing around the woods for hours before that. At some point she figured that he must have stopped following her. 

When she thought it over she decided to stop in a small clearing where two paths met and rest against a large mossy rock. As she rested against the rock, she thought that she could hear someone moving. 

Somewhere down the path from where she was, she spotted some people walking across the forest. There were three of them, A tall man with braided hair and deeply tanned skin, two women, one with dark hair and pale skin and another with lighter hair.

As Myrissa stared down at them she sighed, "Are they Marines?" she asked herself. 

Suddenly it dawned on her that it didn't matter, as long as they had no idea who she was. She grabbed her box and charged out into the open yelling and waving her thin arms, "Hey!" she shouted, "Hey, who's there?" 

The three travelers looked up at her, a girl with an anchor strapped to her back. One of them said, "Why are you all the way out here? Are you from the village?" 

Myrissa shook her head, "No...I'm..." she went to run towards them, "I'm trying to head for the coast!" as she ran for them something slammed into her, knocking her violently to the ground. 

One of the trees had snapped down and slapped Myrissa back onto her back. She tried to move, getting up slowly. The three travelers went to run to her aid, "Are you okay girl." 

A voice echoed around the woods, "So it would seem that one of our own has turned on us..." a large tan man seemed to fade out of the side of a tree and appear out of nowhere. "Luckily this foolish girl engaged my partner and led me to him."

Myrissa set up slowly, "What's going on?" she whined.

"The name's Brocktree..." said the man who had seemingly stepped out of thin air, "I'm here to arrest this man...Jadon, the trader to the Marines!" 

Myrissa sprung up, "Marines!" she yelled in a worried voice. "Aw man..." 

The dark haired girl stepped out in front of Jadon with teeth barred, "I don't know who the Hell you think you are...but we're going to continue going this way or you're going to get out of our way..." 

"Nonsense," said Brocktree, "I've got the ability to camoflague myself and even speak to the trees..." he paused, "Ah...can you hear them...they're whispering...prophesying your death."

Myrissa placed her little box on the ground and then took the anchor in hand, "You're going to let me through!" she said. 

The dark haired girl dashed and sprung up high into the air, kicking off the trees and headed for Myrissa. The other girl fired her guns at the enemy, but the trees seemed to encircle him and he vanished. She and Jadon used this time to move around. 

In moments the four stood together, "Hi," Myrissa huffed between breaths, "I'm Myrissa..." 

The dark haired girl spoke, "I'm Dee and this is Madeleine and Jadon..." 

"Nice to meet you," Myrissa smiled as the man appeared before them, but further back standing against a tree wrapped in vines. 

"Wish it was under better circumstance," said Madeleine.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 14, 2008)

On the Infinite

Both Shin and Alph had felt no need to relax at an hotel all day, perhaps Shin might decide later to atleast spend a night in a hotel but right now he was lying on his back while bench pressing an immensely heavy weight.He was no captain though felt responsible for those that sailed on his ship, one crewmember had already been lost and so he would have to train even harder so that the Grand Line wouldn't take anymore of his nakama.

Alph ofcourse was helping with fixing the ship and then attempted tp upgrade his body, though it was quite difficult because of the lack of suitable technology on board or on the island, he had doubred that this would be a productive day.

With Jackie and Anglora

Anglora's reaction comfirmed that Jackie had made a wise choice to revert to his bebi form, afterall though it was a rather uncomfortable form, the ladies loved it."I know Leo."He said to his reptialian partner."I'm one smooth G"Though he could've sworn Leo giggled when he reffered to himself as G, he wasn't sure of it.

They joked around some more while they followed Anglore, the uncomfortability of the short legs his Bebi form offered him made him decide to take on his adult form again so that it was easier to keep up with his new partner until they boarded a ship and Anglore entered a cabin while Jackie in his adult form decided to take a seat on deck and played around with Leo.

When Anglora returned, now wearing a disguise he gave a dissapointed sign, he would've preferred something more revealing or something that showed some more of that pretty face of her's but he was wise enough to realise that was impossible......If anyone recognized her and reported it back, her cover would be blown.
"You look quite stunning."He lied, if he would've said something else it could've only ended bad for Jackie."I hope I'll be able to tear my eyes away from you long enough to do the mission."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2008)

It was dinner time in the Windy Dirge. As usual, everyone in the monarch crew was at the dining room, casually conversing with one another over a plate of delicious pasta. "...and that's how I managed to stuff 16 radishes inside Mr. Kozo's pistol." Cass ended her strange story, which gave everyone in the room a startled look. "I had no idea radishes were such a deadly weapon..." Jun picked up her cup of tea from the table and drank from it. 

Matyr chuckled at the conclusion of Cass's story. "Nothing like a funny story after a nice warm bath!" The young noble had freshly bathed not too long ago. Hours earlier he was covered in soot and oil, a consequence of working all day long inside a stuffy workshop filled with all manner of gadgetry that exhumed heat and dust. 

As Cass began another strange story from her times in the orphanage, Jun was twirling the strange noodle dish before her with her fork. She was never used to having her noodles covered in tomato sauce, being more accustomed to beef broth and soy sauce in her noodles."Rek, would you be so kind as to pass the soy sauce?" Jun asks the noble sitting next to him. 

"I would, my dear Jun." He said to her, smiling. "But it's quite difficult to do that with my hands locked in seastone handcuffs." Rek stood from his seat to show everyone a pair of seastone handcuffs that were locking his hands from behind. "Couldn't you just transmute it into cheese or something like that?" Matyr asked. Rek sighed and sat back to his chair. "I can't use my powers when I'm in physical contact with a significant amount of seastone, Matyr. Sure, if I even had a 10 inch distance from the thing, I could transmute it, but with direct contact, I'm quite helpless." As Rek finished his sentence, a porcelain plate hit the noble in the face. "You have not yet passed the soy sauce, Rek. " 


*In a ship near the Windy Dirge*

A battalion of Cipher Pol agents were descending from a large boat, to check the surrounding area for any danger. "The area is secure. Lord Sogar may leave the ship." One of the agents called on his dendenmushi. Several armored guardians of the Tenryuubito exited the ship, carrying trumpets with them. Then,a young boy no more than 10 wearing noble's clothing accompanied a large man wearing pink glasses and a blue top hat in a Cipher Pol suit exited the ship. "WOOHOO! I ARRIVED FIRST! YIPPIE!" The boy jumped up and down in his excitement. "I hate to burst your bubble, Lord Sogar, but Lord Fasola arrived earlier." The Cipher Pol agent with pink glasses told the boy. "Aww, why'd you have to ruin my happiness, Bizzlit?" He pouted. "I apologize, milord. Cipher Pol 3 wishes you nothing but happiness, milord." An armored guard carrying a giant lolipop descended from the ship and handed the candy to Sogar. "I hope this will make you feel better, milord." The Cipher Pol agent tells him. "YAAAAY! CANDY!!!" Sogar exclaims, having forgotten why he was sad in the first place. "Let's go to Fasola's ship, Bizzlit! I wanna see my cousin!" The Cipher Pol agent nods, and looks at his fellow agents. Immidiately they scarmble, insuring that the path is clear for Sogar.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 14, 2008)

2 years ago on Nihonto Island

Like Always the young Yagami was found at the dojo behind old man Urahara's house, while the boy used to be the younger, therefor smaller and with less physical strength then the other students.....Over the years all the training he did every single day from sunrise till way past sunset has turned Shin in the strongest by far and skilled to the point that while he used to be much too tired to fight more then 7 consecutive sparring matches, now he had no problem with kicking everyother student's ass and then start all over again with the first one and doing it again.

Uruhara-sensei had been impressed by the progress the boy had made over the years, the boy now had a physical strength that could match pirates that had more then ten times the amount of experience the young Shin had but the downside was that the boy had become arrogant as a result of this.
"It seems he has outgrown the small and peaceful Nihonto island, but I will make him stay for atleast another year in order to work on that flaw of his."Urahara mused to himself while he was watching Shin take on 8 other students at the same time.

Shin was casually smoking a cigarrete, holding it in his right hand while his left hand was more then enough to use the bokken it was holding to kick those 8 weaklings their asses, he made it seem as if it was no effort for him to evade and block every attack and casually smacking the bokken on the other students their heads or other bodyparts.The match took only a few minutes but only because Shin was taking his time to play around with the others.

"Students, it's almost dinner time so hurry to get home on time."As soon as Urahara said this everyone who was rubbing their sour bodies got up and ran(some limped) to their house, like always Shin stayed behind and continued his training."Shin, I've got something for you but get ready for another sparring match."

The boy did exactly what his sensei said, both curious to what it was his sensei would give him and who it would be that he was going to spar.....Could it be that he finally got that match with his sensei he had been asking for so long?

When the old man returned he had a katana in his hand and offered it to Shin.
"It's nothing special ofcourse but currently a rarer sword would be more likely to get you killed then your opponent."Shin's eyes lit up when he recieved an actual katana, not even bothering to question where the blade came from since there was no such store or person in the entire island that could sell/make such a thing, this was a fishing town.

Though before he could express his gratitude the old man hit Shin several times with his cane on Shin's legs as he told him."Hurry and get ready for a sparring match with me."Shin was smart enough to do as told and placed the sheath between his belt and held the katana in his left hand.

When Shin threw away his cigarette the old man laughed as he said."I see the "Smokin' Samurai" is taking an old man like me serious."Shin himself had to laugh when he heard that, he liked the that sounded.

"I'm only going to point out the flaw in your fighting style, for that I will only need my cane and a single strike with it, other then that I will only use it to defend myself."These words pissed Shin off, the old man must be skilled but to take him so lightly as if he was just another one of those talentless and undedicated kids that trained under Urahara."Are you waiting for me to die of old age?, hurry up already!"As soon as he heard this Shin raced towards his sensei with his new sword but not a single a single strike landed on the old man and when the older man loudly yawned he decided to perform that single attack he promised to do.

The cane hit Shin right on the left arm that was holding his sword(Wich was dropped a second later) and rightaway Shin knew what happened, the arm was broken and completely useles.As Shin fell down on his knees, just a little in front of his katana, the boy yelled out in pain and clutched his broken arm with right arm."Try fighting me now and you will see your flaw."Urahara said as now used his cane to pull a chair nearer to him and sat down."At this point I can finish the fight while sitting."

Never in his life had he felt such a pain but the boy was too stubborn to keep sitting there and cry like a baby just because his arm was broken, and so he with a shake hand he picked the sword up with his right hand but instantly he realised how clumsily this was performed and when attempting to strike his sensei, Uraraha blocked the attack easily and knocked the sword easily out of his Shin's hand.
"This is enough, I'm sure you've realised by now that you were foolish in training only your left hand to use your sword....As a result your right is completely useless....Stay here while I get Doctor Jones to fix your arm."

As the old man left, Shin was sitting on the ground while he thought over what the old man had pointed out, if Shin ever wanted to achieve his dream he would have to train his right arm twice as much.....With the difference in strength and skill his right arm would never be as strong as his left but it should be atleast be decent enough to use in actual combat."From now on I'll only use my left in combat when it's needed while I train both and the rest of my body every day to become strong enough to defeat that man."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Dee stood at the extreme right side of the group. She rushed back toward Brock tree springing up into the air. She sailed through the upper regions of the forest and zipped down at him with her sword aimed down. 

He vanished in a swirling wind of leaves and Dee just landed in the spot where he had been. "Where did he go?" 

Something slammed her hard in the back knocking her into a tree, he appeared right behind where she had been. 

"What the Hell is he?" asked Myrissa.

Madeleine sighed, "Devil Fruit user..." 

"Plan of attack?" asked Jadon.

Madeleine shouted, "Just tell him we're not Pirates!" 

Jadon took a few steps forward, "I'm trying to tell you, Brocktree, we're not Pirates!" One of the trees lashed out at him and he sliced away at the branches of the tree. 

As he cut the branches Madeleine noticed Brocktre jerking as the trees were cut away. She took aim with her gun, but before she could get the shot off vines sprung up around her knocking her off balance and causing her to jump back.

Dee was in behind Brocktree as she recovered, she was fast, rushing him and with her sword at the ready. As they traded blows she realized that he was just using his hand and the vines from the ground had encased his arm. Even her saber barely dented them.

One of the large vines from off to the side tried to slap at Dee but she dodged back. 

Myrissa was off to a fast run, she broke out and skipped around trying to dodge the branches and such, the whole forest seemed to be alive. 

"Can't you hear them?" asked Brocktree, "The wood, they're not just whispering...they're screaming for your blood."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 14, 2008)

The search group gathered together. Sadly Bolt and Jason had nothing to show. but Rex seemed pleased, incredibly pleased. "Simon Suitar's Private Diary." those were the simple words he spoke. "Why are you so happy to find a diary?" Bolt raised a brow. "Simon Suitar was a musician." Rex commented. "Said ta be the greatest in all da blues."

He opened up the diary and pulled out a map. "And bein a musician he wrote songs. One of em is on this island here." The map said "Song-bird Island." He seemed really exicted. "So, this is something you've been searching for?" Jason asked. "Yup, Most me adult life been spent lookin for this song."

Bolt shrugged. "What's so special about it?" Rex swung at him, but stopped just before hitting Bolt's chin. "There don't need to be nothin special about a song. Music is special in itself. But if you want to be knowin what's truly special about it. I'll tell you a little tale about tha man who wrote it."

He sat down and closed the book. "Two hundred years ago, de're was a musician...." the world faded away and suddenly CRASH! A ship shakes in a storm and is thrashed about by the waves. "SIMON! STOP THIS SILLYNESS NOW!" a women shouts, clutching a small child. "I'VE ALMOST FINISHED THE SONG!"

you can only see the back of his suit, with his hand writing wildly. "I've nearly finished now! my lifes work!" He laughed jouyously. "Well you can have your lifes work! but don't assume i will be apart of this craziness anymore! Drop me off at the nearest island!" Simon didn't pay attention. the song was far to important.

But, It didn't end there, No. Everything Simon "finished" his song, new soungs came to mind. the song kept getting longer, changing its forms. And one day, the song he thought was perfect so many times. Truly was, all of his emotions and life was put into this song. Simon holds the sheet into the air.

"Truly.... it's.... done...." He smiled and lay down for a nap. "And what happened after that?" Bolt asked. "It's said that aftar Simon played the song, He died. And since then, it be labled a cursed song. Those who play it cause only death."  Rex sat back. "So i be wantin to hear this song for me self."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Dee ricocheted off a tree with a kick and came at him, Myrissa and her almost landing their hits at the same time, "This guy's insane!" Jadon yelled out as he struggled to fight his way through the vines. 

Madeleine couldn't even take a shot because the trees moved to sporadically and she couldn't even stand still for a moment without being accosted by them. 

As Dee and Myrissa slammed into Brocktree, he knocked them back into the trees. 

"Get off me!" Madeleine yelled as the vines attempted to wrap around her. She fired at a few of them breaking them off at the ground. She skipped and moved across the forest, "We're not doing too well guys." 

Dee shook her head as she sat up, "Thank you Madeleine, Duchess of the Obvious." 

Brocktree vanished from sight, camouflaged again, "Their desire is to see you drained here..traitors that you are...villains who would burn this village...harm these people!"

"It wasn't us!" Myrissa yelled as she say on the ground, she was on the verge of tears, "We're not...that's not how we are..." in her little fit she felt odd and when she looked down she realized she was hovering just a few feet off the ground now.

"What the Hell?" she asked.

Brocktree narrowed his eyes as he appeared again, "You too...a Demon?"


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 14, 2008)

"And then when you see death, and I mean look him in the empty sockets, then will you know. I've seen too many boys like you, boys who-"

"_Save your preaching Mac, I can't be bothered humouring you today. I'll see you later._" 

He slammed the cabin door, desperate to escape from the rambling ruminations of Mad Mac. Of all the people to have to share a cabin with, he had definitely drawn the short straw. Still, to have a cabin to call his own to some extent-it felt so good. The only way left was up: he was on the rise.

There was a job he had to do, one that had slipped his mind. He was getting tardy with his chores; the new freedom was making him relax, and he did not want to let go of this slackening. It was not for him, all this manual labour. If you looked as if you were busy then he had long since learned that you could get away with doing a lot less if you looked busy enough.

He proceeded along the creaking and shifting wooden corridor, past the rest of the crew's cabins, and climbed up the ladder. The trapdoor at the top that lead to the deck always stuck and Philio grunted as he flipped it open. The air that rushed down at them, the salty tang on the breeze, was accompanied by a cry of pain.

As he scrambled through the hole, Philio found himself face to face with the captain Balthier.

You'll wanna watch where you're going mate." He clutched at his foot, "I don't want a peg leg just yet."

"_Sorry sir._"

"No harm done, I can tell people I got in a fight. You'll back me up when I say I won, right?" Philio nodded, bemused. "Jus' remember, there were four, no, five of them. What's yer name boy?"

"_Philio_."

"Well do me a favour mate, and make sure tell them if the crew notice I'm limping."

"_It will make a magnificent story sir._"

"It's nothing more than a footnote in a far more magnificent story." Balthier nodded, and limped off yelling commands with an infectious jolliness.

Philio smiled as he watched the strange, retreating figure. The conversation with the captain had triggered a revelation. Despite his quirks and eccentricities, Balthier was evidently intelligent-but he could be pushed. A man who left his nature so bare could be pushed.

He better look like he was busy. It would not do to be given a job and have to actually work.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2008)

As they walked Nikki continued to sketch out the floor plans, locations of guards, cameras, and spots of interest.  ?I can?t believe how well guarded that place is.? Nikki mumbled as she placed yet another couple of guards on the paper.

?Well it is a weapons factory.  What else would you expect??  Heather said as she puffed almost frantically on her cigarette trying to get the smell and taste of the man out of her senses.  ?Damn, I need to refill my flask??  she adds tipping the empty flask over her mouth and getting only a drop of the amber liquid.

?And, you wonder why I don?t like men??  Nikki said with a shiver.

Heather glanced at her with almost pity in her eyes for a moment.  ?There not all bad you know.  Those two we hooked up with are okay.? 

?If you say so.?  Nikki replies still marking on her map.  ?I just hope we don?t have to deal with anymore coming aboard.?

?Oh I am sure that we won?t pick up any more.?  Heather said with a chuckle of sympathy for her friend.  ?Though I bet they would keep you warm on a cold night.?

Nikki blushed lightly as she replied ?So would a dog.?

?Not the same kind of warm though!?  Heather said with a lusty laugh as her thoughts began to turn.  

?No thanks.  I will just get another blanket.?  Nikki replied as she began to look over her map one last time making sure she hadn?t missed anything.  ?So well covered??

?You might be covered better but it?s not as fun!?  Heather said as she thought about the men that had joined the crew.

?Heather!  I was talking about the factory!  Please get your mind in the right place!?  Nikki said almost in a panic from her red face.

?Oh right!?  Heather said laughing again.  ?Speaking of which there they are.? Heather said pointing to the group that had grown by four men.

?Yeah, and they are multiplying!? Nikki said giving a shiver.

?Now this keeps getting better and better.?  Heather grinned as they neared.  ?Got all your information.? Heather said to Dante shivering slightly.  ?You didn?t say he was that bad.?

Nikki then thrust the map into Dante?s hands and quickly moved behind Heather.

?And, we are expected back tonight.?  Heather says lighting another cigarette.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Stroud came upon Philio, "Ahoy there mate," he called to him. Philio was up on the mast lashing the ropes down tight, "You seen little Myrissa around here?" he asked. 

Myrissa was for lack of a better word Stroud's little sister on the ship. He took care of her and made sure that she was always taken care of and the like. 

"No, not since earlier when she left..." Philio finished the knot and dropped from his post standing up slowly as he hit the ground. "I think she went off to the woods..." 

"She's too young to be out there alone!" Stroud said. 

Philio rubbed his head, "Ah, I think the girl might have proved she is capible of handling herself...and she never seemed to be dumb when I spoke to her..." 

Stroud smirked, "She will talk to anyone who will listen," he said, "She just loves to talk--such a kid." 

Philio nodded. 

"We need to get a group together to go find her," Stroud said. "Best not to let the Captain know though..."


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 14, 2008)

Philio nodded and looked onto the beach. Sand shifted as the wind tickled it's surface. Memories stirred as he looked across the sight-it made his cheek itch. He jumped as Stroud laid a hand on his shoulder.

"It won't kill you mate," Stroud laughed, "no need to get so tense."

"_Are we going to go now?_"

"I think you'd best go get volunteers, can't leave until Balthier's calmed down a bit, or he'll notice us. Sometimes I reckon he enjoys this stuff too much."

"_I do not blame him. I'll nip underneath to see if I can wretch any of the others away from their poker game. Make sure they won't go gossiping about it either. I reckon it's hard to keep secrets on this ship._"

"Agreed on that."

Stroud smiled as the youth strode off. It felt good to know that the youth he had pulled from the sea not that long ago was doing so well. He also, faintly, wondered why Balthier was walking as he was.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2008)

_8 years ago in The West Blue..._
Three figures, two males and a hulking female who stands almost seven feet tall, walk ashore onto a quaint and pastoral looking island, in the distance is a medium sized town. They look around at this bucolic setting and sneer, laughing in a mocking tone. 

"So this is where the deadly and dangerous Sarah Lancing chose to settle down eh?...what a dirt hole this place is," states one of the men and he chuckles.

"Poor Jack, no wonder he got tired of having to come here and live a pretend life..." says the hulking female. 

*"Enough talk, Zephyr, Ophelia,"* says the man who appears to be their leader, *"We're here to get the two children by any means necessary."*

"Does Jack know about this operation?" asks Ophelia. 

*"What do you think?"* replies the leader in a snark fashion, *"Let's just get on with this...we'll cause absolute chaos until she shows herself to us..."*

Ophelia nods and she strides towards a large oak tree that stands well over a hundred feet tall and with the circumference of a small house. She wraps both of her hulking arms around the tree and easily uproots it. Then she hefts it up one handed like a javelin and hurls it into the center of town where it lands like a guided missile right onto main street, exploding with such force that the street is literally ripped in half, killing uncounted pedestrians. 

Ophelia walks towards another tree and repeats the process but this time as she launches the tree she leaps high into the air like a blur and lands ontop of the speeding tree as if its a surfboard, riding it into town. 

Zephyr laughs as Ophelia speeds away into the distance, "She certainly loves to make an entrance..." he says as he and the other man casually walk towards the town.

_At the edge of town..._
Sarah is enjoying some quality time with her children in the backyard as Annie swings back and forth on swingset while her brother plays in the sand box. Suddenly a thunderous explosion echoes in the air and the earth trembles. 

Annie falls out of her seat in mid swing but Sarah catches her in a blur. The girl looks up at Sarah, "What was that mom?"

Sarah frowns, "You two kids need to get inside the house..." she responds.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 14, 2008)

Ace smirked At he girls and then looked at Dante. "This is Tri guys... He wants to join the crew and i gotta say he is a great shot!" Ace said to them all. "Yeah i am getting bored of this damn island and when I said i would help Ace find his crew..Well i figured i might be able to get a spot in it eh?"  Tri said with a smirk looking at the girls and then back at Dante. "So girls what you say Ace is a sniper to might be useful for taking out teh head guard tonight..."  Ace said looking at all the people around him. "Yah got full ammo to used only a few shots on some marines earlier..." Tri finished.

Ace and Tri then stood there looking for an answer from teh group. ace looked back at the factory's smoke. "Damn!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 14, 2008)

With the Little Tree Pirates:

Jason Bolt and Rex are checking out the ship while James, Belle, and Eve watch the ship.

Eve: Why didn't I get to go with Jason!!!
Her eyes are burning and her fists are clenched tightly.
Belle: Uh, relax, why don't you take a sandwich.
She holds out a trey of sandwiches and she grabs one, but she crushes it in her hands she is so angry.

Belle: Uhh...James, would you like one?
She looks around but does not see him. Suddenly a fury hand grabs a sandwich.
James: Thank you.

She looks at him and he is walking on his hands in monkey point, the sandwich in his feet that resemble and work like hands.
Belle: What're you doing?!

James: I need more training, so I am going to walk on my hands!Belle: For how long?
James: Just a few days, maybe more...not sure.Belle: A few days! That's crazy, how will you sleep?
James: Like this of course.
He says matter of factly while remaining on his hands.

Belle: And how'll you eat?
He grabs the sandwich from his foot to with his tail and feeds himself.
Belle: That's gross!
James: It's ok to be jealous that you don't have a tail like the Great Red Monkey!
She facepalms and walks away.

With Tatsu-

He wanders around under the night sky. Like some of the other crew members, he does not feel the urge to rest in the hotel, so he has other plans. He went into the woods and transformed into Dragon Point. He knocked down a few trees with his tail, head, and claws. He then picked them up with his tail and dropped them on his back. "That'll be good enough for now, the training room doesn't have enough weight for me to really get a good workout in." 

He flaps his wings and struggles to get to the sky. All of the extra weight makes it difficult to balance as well as fly in the first place. 

"I need to keep training, I can't allow another one of them to get hurt..." He says as he finally gets his balance but still struggles to continue flying. 

He keep flying around but he eventually lands back down in the forest and drops the trees. He transforms into hybrid point and starts lifting up the large trunks and throwing them as far as he can for exercise. He laughs to himself as the thought of his crew pops into his mind, "To think, not too long ago I was trapped in a cage, no one to worry about but myself, and I had just about given up on that too."  He says as he chucks another tree. 

_"But those two saved me..."_ He thinks back to the Clever Gunslinger and the smart mouthed Swordsmen. He then thinks about the rest of the crew, the Android Alph, The brave Marcks, the Quiet and Mysterious OC, and the newly aquired Jessie and MJ. As well as the former member Led, who bravely gave his life for the others.

He throws one tree trunk for each of his crew members that he thinks of into the air, he then flies up in Hybrid Wings Point, slices them up and they fall in a pile under him. He then shoots a fire blast from his mouth creating a large bond fire for himself. He lies down next to it, "I think I'll stay here for the night, I never did like hotels too much." He stretches out, "Yea, this gives me more of a feeling of...Freedom," he says with a smile as he falls asleep.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Myrissa struggled to get down from the air, "What do you mean...I'm no Demon!" 

"Aye," he said, "There's an old legend that in the Devil Fruits flows the blood of a Demon..." 

 "I don't even know what a Devil Fruit is..." Myrissa yelled. 

Brocktree laughed, "I didn't know you'd eaten it already. We knew it was near there but I never thought the Fruit would call to one so...young," he said. 
 
"Don't get comfortable you smug bastard!" Dee rushed at him again, striking out wildly and hacking through the vines that assaulted her. 

Brocktree vanished from sight again, he could be moving anywhere. The woods were alive around them and there was no chance of them finding him through his movements and the noise they made. 

Myrissa cried out,  "What does he mean Devil?" she yelled as she still hovered above the ground. 

Madeleine reloaded her gun,  "Hang in there, we just need to fight this fight...don't listen to him and concentrate on controlling that gift of yours!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2008)

_The Unnamed Crew..._
It's early morning on Restful Island, Annie had checked out of the hotel, technically she snuck out of a window with a luggage full of hotel goods that certainly aren't complimentary. Annie knows that they will be heading to the Grand Line next, this fact doesn't make her nervous since she has spent the majority of her formative years there but she knows how much more difficult things will get for the crew and this troubles her somewhat.  

As the girl walks onto the deck of _The Infinite Injustice_ she sees Jessie high up in the forward mast, hammering away. Alph is also on deck and Annie smiles at the Android. 

"Good morning fella," she says to Alph, "So are we ready to set sail for Reverse Mountain?" she asks him.  

_The Dark Justice..._
Garrick looks at his Officers, his handpicked killers and for the first time he regrets the loss of Colt, not as a friend but only the loss of the man's combat abilities. They had discussed the operational procedures of the upcoming battle for an hour

"So that's the plan and when we strike we strike fast and we strike hard just like we did on Med Island. We can't show them any quarter or mercy, justice must be done and we're the ultimate servants of Absolute Justice," Garrick says emphatically and he looks over at the portrait of Admiral Akainu, his hero, and smiles. 

All the Officers nod, then suddenly a hologram appears out of nowhere and some strange image of a man appears out of thin air, "Good evening Zane..." 

"Oh you're the crazy fucker who sent that girl to kidnap me and then blow up my ship huh?" asks Garrick as he gets up from his chair, "Well I'll tell you what scumbag, when I'm done hunting some little fishes, why don't you come pay me a visit personally. In the meantime fuck off!" he bellows as he squashes the bug that is emitting the hologram. 

Clemens shakes her head and facepalms as Garrick squashes the bug, "The scientists could've studied that organism sir...." she mutters. 

"Bah! To hell with those pencil necked geeks! Let them study the gunk under my boot!" he says as he slides the crushed remains of the bug under his boot across the carpeted floor. "In the meantime order all department heads to initiate the plans..." he commands.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 14, 2008)

"Good morning fella," she says to Alph, "So are we ready to set sail for Reverse Mountain?" she asks him.

"Affirmative, the ship had been damaged slightly but the ship is now ready take us Reverse Mountain."The android replied."There are still a few people missing I believe."He had been too busy to keep track of everyone but as far as he knew,Shin, Tatsu and M.J. were both somewhere on the island, though M.J. boarded the ship a few seconds later but only waved once to the crew before heading to her room to continue her research.

The day before Shin had trained until he felt like he had done a decent workout, for anyone else that would've been an insane amount but he enjoyed it and only searched for a hotel room after that to get a bath and sleep on an actual comfortable bed.In the morning the swordsman had stuffed himself during breakfast and only after that he headed towards the infinite, finding Annie, Alph and Jessie already there.
"Morning.....Am I the last to arrive?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 14, 2008)

Tatsu wakes up to see the entire forest that he was sleeping in set up in flames, "What the hell! I guess I made my fire a little too big." He thinks to himself that he should probably try to put the fire out so the entire island doesn't burn down but he then reasons that it too early in the morning so he slowly turns around as if he hadn't seen anything. 

Even though after he turned around he saw another sea of fire in his face, "Yea, I'm out of here..." He transforms into Hybrid Point and flies back to the ship. 

He lands down on the newly fixed Infinite Injustice and looks around, "So are we ready to ship off?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Dee clambered out from under all of the roots and made her way towards Jadon, "We need to regroup," she hacked at the fingers of wood that came for her, "This is going to catch up to us sooner or later!" 

When she landed next to Jadon he remarked to her, "I think that killing these vines is weakening him," his voice was a whisper. "Its the only way we might have a chance with him at this point..." 

"What happened to talking to him?" asked Dee.

"He's not seeing reason!" Jadon said. 

Myrissa fought to get back to the ground, "Someone help," she screamed as she floated up higher. 

"Hang in there!" Madeleine dashed for her and sprung up into the air, catching the girl by the legs. But it didn't bring her down, they only rose higher, "Control it! Bring us down!" yelled Madeleine. 

Brocktree was laughing maniacally, somewhere. 

"Keep hacking at the vines!" yelled Dee. 

Jadon glanced around, "There has to be something else we can do..."

Dee hadn't been minding her leg, before she knew it she was wrapped up and stuck in place, "Shit, he's got me!" She went to swing down and hack the vines away, but her arm was caught too.

Before long she and Jadon were wrapped up, both of them taken in by the vines and held still. Even with their strength somehow the trees were strong. 

Now Brocktree burst from the ground, in a hardened cocoon of vines, "You underestimate me..." he said, "You underestimate the bloodlust of these woods..." 

A tree behind the pair of girls, Madeleine and Myrissa smacked them down out of the air and they clattered against the ground hard. Before they could regain their footing, the vines burst from the ground and encased them, "You're not going anywhere!" 

"Let us go, you bastard!" Madeleine yelled. 

The four travelers were trapped, the vines stripped them of their weapons and held them in mid air. The vines tightened around them.

"Now would you rather I rip you to pieces or have them ring you arpart?" asked Brocktree. 

"Hey!" came a voice from down through the woods, "Myrissa what's going on!" it was Persephone, she had happened upon the scene. 

"More fertilizer..." Brocktree harped. 

"Let her go!" Persephone called. 

"Just do it!" Myrissa yelled, "Let it out!" 

Persephone hesitated, but when the vines came at her, the shadow reacted on its own. Her shadow shrouded her, turning into the drooling hood, she lost herself this time, wrapped up in the distraught state she was and the worry of chasing her parents killers. She let the shadow take over this time, almost losing her mind in an instant. 

She was down on all fours like a monster and she tore through the vines at an incredible speed. She tore her way up to Brocktree and when she reached him the two of them were trading blows. He tore at her with wooden claws, cutting into her face. 

Persephone snarled, her alternate ego without speech, and she hooked back with her own blackened claws. Her skin was sick white now and he was almost covered in bark. 

She ripped at the armor of bark he had made, letting out a fierce roar. His vines wrapped around her and she struggled to fight them back, lashing out in all directions. 

The vines holding the others weakened now until Dee could free and she could get her lighter out, "We need something flammable..." 

"When he disarmed me..." Madeleine started, "My powder pouch fell out, it burns well and these dry woods might just catch!" 

Jadon called out, "We have to do something...I don't know if that girl can keep from attacking us!" 

"She's my friend!" Myrissa yelled. 

Persephone was like an animal, ripping into his skin now, blood was coursing down the vines that supported him, hers and his. 

As Dee wiggled free because the the vines weakening she made her way over to where the powder pouch was. Little did they know that just below them, a few meters up...there was an old storage cellar filled with bears of flammable rum.

She found the spot and lit it, running back as the resulting explosion caught onto the tree next to it. She rolled behind a rock to hide, the vines seemed to be concentrating on Persephone. As she hid there the others were freed. 

Persephone tore Brocktree from his perch bringing him to the ground and tackling him. He was weakened now, the forest control had over exerted him and she was without and conscious to stop her. 

With a sharp jab she started her fingers into his chest, trying to pry his body open. There were spurts of blood and he was ripped clean, his chest popping as if it was spring loaded, he let out blood curdling screams of torment as she shoveled at his insides, then he expired from blood loss or just the actions that had been done. 

She stood over his body, cloaked in shadow as the forest continued to burn not too far off. Everyone looked on horrified, except Myrissa, she approached, "Sephie...are you in there." 

The best eyed her, barely identifiable as Persephone.

Myrissa dropped the anchor, "Its okay...its me...you can come back now..."

Persephone let out a roar, bracing herself on the ground as she fought to make the shadow recede. She looked up, cuts on her face and her nose bleeding as her skin regained color. She was breathing heavily, crying and then she doubled over vomiting on the ground. 

"What...what did I do this time," she sounded distraught. 

Just as Myrissa made her way to her, hugging her tight, the barrels behind them caught and there was a series of explosions, the whole forest caught around them. The others ran to them, "We have to get out of here...or we'll be trapped," Madeleine said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2008)

_The Infinite Injustice..._
As MJ comes aboard, Annie sticks her tongue out at the woman as she hurries below deck to her cabin, "Witch..." she mutters. Jessie nods her head emphatically from the mast, "Damn straight!" 
*
"Damn straight!"* yells one of Jessie's clones in reply all the way from the rear of the ship, who's loading some boxes. 

Then Shin walks aboard, "Morning.....Am I the last to arrive?" Annie shakes her head, "No you're not last, Dragon boy isn't here yet,"  she tells the Swordsman.

Several minutes later Tatsu lands onto the deck from the sky, "So are we ready to ship off?"

Everyone nods at him, "Next stop Reverse Mountain," Annie replies. The deckhands unfurl the massive sails of  The Infinite Injustice and Alph takes the helm as the boat sails out of the docks of Restful Island into the blue horizon. 

"At our current speed we will reach Reverse Mountain in 4 hours..." states Alph.   

Annie leans over the railing and feels the wind blow into her golden hair, "I've traveled Reverse Mountain once long ago....trust me it'll be a rough ride..." she says.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 14, 2008)

Annie leans over the railing and feels the wind blow into her golden hair, "I've traveled Reverse Mountain once long ago....trust me it'll be a rough ride..." she says.

"No need to worry Annie."Shin said."If you get scared during the ride up and down Reverse mountain, I'll be here to comfort if needed."Though he liked to tease Annie, his heart wasn't really in this one.....Afterall it was mostly out of boredom, he didn't quite feel like sitting around doing nothing like this yet if he went below deck to train again he might be too tired to fight if something happens on their way to the Grand Line.Knowing the luck of this crew, something was certainly going to happen.

"Hmmm four hours huh?"He mumbled to no one in particular as he trying to think of something to do......He wasn't used to this, he was either training, sleeping, eating or fighting but right now he had no need to to any of those things.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 14, 2008)

-With the Nonki

The Nonki crew had set sail from Shan Island a few days ago.  A voice came on over the intercom.

Lieutenant: "We are going to enter the Grand Line through Reverse Mountain.  That is all.  Prepare yourselves and the ship."

Everyone on deck started to chat with each other.

Paegun: "What's Reverse Mountain?"
Eric: "It's how a lot of Pirates get to the Grand Line."
Sooyoung: "Then why are we going through it?"
Eric: "Well our ship doesn't have any seastone so we definitely can't go through the Calm Belt.  It makes sense to enter the Grand Line this way.  Besides we might immediately meet some decent Pirates as soon as we enter."

Jae-Sung was mopping the deck and Joseph was bothering him.

Jae-Sung: "This sucks.  How long 'til I get promoted or whatever?"
Joseph: "Whatcha doin?"
Jae-Sung: "Mopping the deck."
Joseph: "Need some help?"
Jae-Sung: "That would be nice."
Joseph: "Here you go."

Joseph pulled a mop from his pocket space and handed it to Jae-Sung.

Joseph: "Now you have two mops. "

Joseph walked away from Jae-Sung, looked at Joseph, and then the mop.

Jae-Sung: "I wonder if I can get a transfer."

Lookout: "I SEE REVERSE MOUNTAIN!!!"
Eric: "Everyone get ready!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2008)

As The Infinite Injustice sails closer and closer to Reverse Mountain the weather becomes more chaotic and storm clouds loom over head poring down torrential rain. The Pirate vessel skims over the high waves and choppy water. Anything not tightened or secured on deck slides back and forth violently. 

From her perch high up in the Snipers Nest Annie squints her eagle like eyes through the rain and can make out the impossibly tall peaks of the Red Line shrouded in thick fog, far in the distance. Annie whistles in awe, the sight still amazes her even now, "The Red Line is just up ahead!" she calls out to Alph who nods silently. 

The Android also can make out the curtain of fog that masks the massive mountain chain with his augmented vision as he guides the ship through the increasingly intense ocean currents. 

And suddenly as if like magic they sail through a fog and come within view of a mountain chain so large and massive that the top stretches past the clouds themselves. "Welcome to the Red Line and Reverse Mountain..." says Alph. Everyone looks up in awe at the the sight. Even Alph who has more experience then anyone on the crew marvels at the sight, or at least the closest thing that he can get to with his electronic mind. 

"I suggest that everyone finds a secure position!" he exclaims as the boat picks up speed and starts to sway violently. From the bow, Jessie grips the railing so tight that it cracks slightly, "Hold together baby, I know you can do it..." she mutters quietly. 

_The Infinite Injustice_ seems to take on a life of its own as it sails rapidly towards a huge gate with a river that sails upwards high into the horizon. Alph uses all the processing power of his fantastic brain to see all the pitfalls and makes rapid adjustments on the fly as he looks for the best angles of ascent. The ships barrels past the gates and every piece of the ship shakes and trembles as it shoots upwards at an intense speed. 

"SHIP AREN'T SUPPOSED TO GO UP MOUNTAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" yells Marcks like a loon, holding tight to a pole. 

Annie looks at over at Marcks, "IT'LL BE OVER SOON!!!" she shouts at him, that is if we don't hit the mountain she thinks. 

"HOLD ON!" yells Alph as he uses all his strength to keep the boat on course and the vessel reaches the top, shooting up into the air. 

"SHIPS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO FLY, AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" screams Marcks as the ship floats in the air. All around, you can see the 4 Blue's and ahead lays the beginning of the Grand Line. 

The ship drops down suddenly in free fall and hits another current this time taking them downwards like a roller coaster. Jessie shakes her fist and kisses the railing, "I knew that you could do it!!!" she exclaims with joy as the ship speeds past two lighthouses and into open water, The Grand Line. 

Annie laughs with joy and hugs both Shin and Tatsu, then suddenly Marcks jumps ontop of them followed by Jessie and they jump in celebration. Alph of course is not the celebrating type and just stands back with a satisfied look on his face but then Annie grabs him into the group hug.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 14, 2008)

Anglora grinned slighty but this wasn't visible to Jackie because of Anglora's mask. Anglora walked to the front of the ship and looked out at the sea as they were headed to their first assigned base: CP1. Anglora looked back at Jackie, placing her hands on her hips. *You know hun, I hope your combat skills can match up to your manners. We'll be at the base pretty soon so make sure you're ready. Remember, make sure all communications are cut off!*

Anglora thought quietly to herself, *Now that I think about it, if I use my devil fruit to much, that could also blow my cover. I guess I'll have to rely on my "special" martial arts to get me through this.*

Anglora began strecthing to prepare for the upcoming mission that was only a couple of hours away.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 14, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice

"I'm not a fan of grouphugs."Shin says dryly as he made his way out of the cluster of pirates."So uncool."In his opinion something like that would've only been pleasent if he had been the only guy with that many girls hugging him....

Now that I think about it, Annie, M.J. plus a couple of Jessies might do the trick.....Nah it's even more unlikely because those two hate M.J.

He shook his head briefly to get that fantasy out of his head and thought back at the thirlling ride they just had."That was amazing though."He said as he looked back at the mountain that was now behind them."Would you think I'm crazy if I said we should go back and do it again?"These words resulted in several angry stares, the swordsman was most surprised by the angry stares of Marcks and Alph and instantly realised that if they got that mad at him for suggesting that......It must be a bad idea.

Belowdeck with M.J.

The darkhaired woman was trying her best not to hurl, the sudden rocking of the ship had caught her offguard and besides that she hadn't really gotten her sealegs yet.
"Those idiots didn't even warn me that a storm was coming."The woman mumbled to herself, not realising they had just passed trough Reverse Mountain.

With Anglora, Jackie and his Leo.

Jackie smirked when she said that she hoping his manners were just as good as his manners."Have you never seen me and Leo in action?"The assasin asked while his chameleon partner giggled in excitement, he too was looking forward to some action."And don't worry, in my baby form I won't be noticed easily and with Leo in his bazooka form they'll never know what hit them."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2008)

_With The Unnamed Crew..._
Annie chuckles at Shin's enthusiasm to go back up Reverse Mountain, "Yeah well sorry fella but the only way you're gonna get the chance to go back up Reverse Mountain is by going up the other end," she points up at the huge mountain...

"And that means you'll have to sail all the way to the other end of the Grand Line," she says.

"Which only Gold Roger has ever achieved," adds Alph.  

Suddenly the ship starts to shake and the water around them trembles. A huge plume of water jets into the air like a geyser and a giant whale as big as a small island leaps upward right next to their ship and emits a powerful call...
*
"BO!!!!!!!!"*

Huge waves pound against the ship in the gigantic whales wake and the wale swims up close to _The Infinite Injustice_ and peers at them from out of its right eye, which is the size of a house. 

*
"BO!!!!!!!!"*

"Welcome to the Grand Line," mutters Annie with wide eyes, "It looks kind of cute actually....."

_With Alain and Setsuka..._
They both stand at the docks of the base. "So do we take your boat or mine?" asks Alain. 

"My boat is a bit small, maybe we can share a cabin together..." he suggests.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2008)

With the Unnamed Crew-

Tatsu couldn't help but give a large excited grin as they flew down Reverse Mountain, _"The Grand Line..."_ he thought, _"Never thought that I would EVER make it here." _ 

They crew celebrated, but were interupted by the giant whale's entrance. "Welcome to the Grand Line,"  mutters Annie with wide eyes, "It looks kind of cute actually....."

Tatus looked up at it, even the man who could turn into a giant dragon was in awe, "So...do we have to fight that thing?" Scales grew around his eye and the sides of his face, showing he was ready to transform, "Or should I just fly as many people out as I can before it eats us..." He says, sweatdropping.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2008)

The Unnamed Crew looks at the giant whale, trying to gauge its intent. Then the whale tips forward revealing a huge painted Jolly Roger sign of a grinning skull and cross bones with a strawhat ontop, behind the sign are dozens of huge scars. 

Annie looks at Tatsu who seems ready for a battle, "Calm down fella, he seems harmless really...."

"I wonder who painted that big jolly Roger on him?" asks Marcks in awe. Annie leans over the railing and rubs her chin, "It looks familiar...must be some other crew," she mutters. 

"That whale's name is Laboon and the Jolly Roger belongs to the Straw Hat Pirates," says an old voice from close by. Everyone in the crew jumps in surprise and spin around at the source of the voice, they had been so caught up by the gigantic whale that they didn't notice another presence. 

A strange looking old man with a flower on his head stands outside of the doorway of a small grassy island with a tiny cottage. He glares at the unnamed crew as he steps out, a massive killing intent radiating from his eyes. The old man sits down on a lawn chair and picks up a newspaper all the while still glaring at them. 

"Whoa who's that guy?" asks Jessie, she's sure that there wasn't a tiny island there a couple of minutes ago. 

The old man continues to stare at them with vicious intent and it seems as if the whole world spins around them from his glare. Finally Annie shakes her head and yells, "HEY WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?" 

The old man just keeps on staring and now he focuses on Shin. Marcks can't take it anymore and takes out his pellet gun, "THAT'S IT THE PRESSURE IS TOO MUCH. I'M GONNA SHOOT YOU OLD MAN I SWEAR IT!!!" he bellows. 

Finally the old man speaks, while still glaring at them, "Don't even think about it or someone will die here..." he says in the most intimidating voice. 

Marcks hand trembles as he aims the pellet gun, "OH YEAH, WHO?" he asks nervously. 

"Me," replies the old man. Marcks faints to the ground and Annie quickdraws, "I'll shoot you then!!!!" she exclaims. Suddenly the old man starts laughing in a hysterical fit and tears start flowing out of his eyes, "I'm sorry I never get tired of an old gag....hehe..."

Annie is about to press the trigger anyway but Alph retrains the Gunslinger and pulls her backwards comically. "Before you youngin's go off on your grand voyage could you come to my lighthouse for a quick second?" he asks them and without waiting for a response his Island lifts up into the air revealing a metal hull and it sails off to the lighthouse.

High up in the mountains of Twin Capes, two Marines with binocular's spy the Unnamed Crews arrival. They had been camping for weeks on Garrick's orders to look out for them and they've finally hit the jackpot. 

One of them gets on a den den mushi, "They've arrived..." he says quietly and he cuts off the line.

Somewhere close by in the Grand Line, in his office Garrick grins with maniacal pleasure.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2008)

Dante smiled sweetly to Nikki as she dumped the sketch in his hands and passed it on to Shinpachi. Shinpachi pushed up his glasses, looked carefully at the map and put it in his file. They went inside the Shipwright cabin and all sat down around a large table. Shinpachi opened the folder and opened up the sketch

"Well done to all who have helped us get this information. Heather, Nikki, especially to you. You had a bastard of a job and you've done it well, but the job is only just beginning."

"The objective is to blow the place up, however we will do it by causing as little casualties as is humanly possible. We are not cold blooded murderers and a lot of the workers are simple family men who hve a wife and kids to go to."

"Their safety is the first priority so we strike at night, when there are no civilians. I have observed the guards behaviour of the workers and I can say hand on my heart that the world would be a better place without them. So go nuts."

Shinpachi went on to talk about the guards and the variation in levels as well as going through the map highlighting where everything was.

"I've given Heather and Nikki a bastard of a job. You are going to kill the lights and take the seven red diamonds which supply power to the entire factory. They are probably more than they seem, I suspect they are the lost metal of Orichalcum. The head guard's office is there so you may have to keep your date with him. If you are done with him early and are still up to it, help Sougo and Ace."

"Sougo and Ace, your job is to take out the guards at Area 6 and 7. The B guards aren't a problem but the C guards will be. Be careful."

"Dante and Gintoki. Your job is to engage as many of the D guards as you can. From what I have learned you guys are the only ones to stand a chance against them. Tri, you take up a good position and give long range support to whoever needs it."

"I'm going to use the chaos to plant the explosives around the area. Once I have done that I will set off one charge with a distinct sound, As soon as you hear that meet up at Area 1,2,3. This is where all the weapons are kept and we will use this Area as a stronghold, since we will have unlimited ammo and advanced weaponary; stuff like flamethrowers, rifles, explosives etc. We are just going to have to wait there until we can come out...."

"Wait!" the old shipwright said, "I'll help. If you kids are still alive make your way down to that river and I'll have your new boat ready for you."

Dante turned to Heather and Nikki, *"I got it for free!"*

"You guys might finally bring the island back to what it once was and it's the least I can do for you. Don't worry you can count on me." The man said thumping his tiny chest, "and wait till you see it. it has as much new tech in it that I could cram in as it was meant to be for the head guard, but if he's dead then who's gonna use it, eh?"

Dante laughed, *"Dude has a point."*

Gintoki stood up, "Right ladies and gentlemen, we have our plan. Any questions?"


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 15, 2008)

The bottom of the boat held arrays slats, holes for rowing should they ever find themselves with a good slave or two. Not that Balthier would likely ever approve of such a practice.

The dingy, dark holes-lit only by a lantern-was occupied by four men all sitting around a table, eash holding a hand of cards. On the table was piles of coins and cards were strewn with an oxymoronic sense of order.

"_Guys,_" Philio designed to make his smile as naive as possible, "_I need to ask a favour._"

"Maybe you have to convince us properly. Got any money?"

"_A bit, so, er...how do I play this game?_"

Now all the pirates were smiling. "Take a seat lad."

***

"Didn't take long," said Stroud, as Philio approached him with the four idle crew members in tow.

"_Yeah, well these guys won't tell anyone._"

"Sometimes you worry me Philio."

"_Rightfully so,_" came the playful reply.

Stroud led them covertly off the ship, and onto the island.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2008)

Vittorio was once a large jungle in the middle of the calm belt. Like many islands in that region of the world, it was uninhabited by human life. That changed, however, when the discovery that lining seatone under your ship could be used to deter the seakings common in the area. Since then, mercenaries and pirates, some former marines have gathered in Vittorio to sell their loot, make illegal deals, and escape the relentless assault of the marine brass.

It was morning now, and the sun had just risen on the stone bungalows that made up the town of Vittorio. Rek Du Mortis had stepped out of his ship, alone. He intended to arrive to the translator's guild quite early, as they only open during a specific time every day. Underneath the noble's purple victorian cloak was his precious tablet and book, as well as a bag of grapes for him to transmute. With his trusty cane in hand, Rek tied his long,dark, messy hair in a ponytail and went off to the translator's guild.

Rek was not the only person in the Dirge who had waken up this early. Ruru was already leading a battalion of servants in maintenance work, insuring that the Windy Dirge was in top shape. Several servants were busy cleaning the blast furnaces. 3 expert shipwrights/laundrymen inspected the hull of the ship. Another servant was in the crow's throne, wiping the table clean of any muk. Ruru himself was in the navigation room, overseeing all the work being done from there. He gets out his dendenmushi and contacts several servants. "The main engine requires a new filter. I want that filter done immiediately." He says to the servants before calling another group of workers. "Get busy cleaning the cannons!" He orders the group of workers. 

The old butler turns of his dendenmushi and sits on the captain's seat. Ruru only taught Rek the basics of how to manage a ship. The lessons he gave to him were not sufficient in maintaining a ship as complex as the Windy Dirge, and many times the veteran pirate feels like he is the captain of the ship, not Rek. Ruru actually enjoys this feeling, and if not for Lord Bartle saying that he had a 200 thousand beri salary per month, he would have taken this job for free, if it meant returning to the seas.

Rek peacefully strolled through the town of Vittorio. This the noble found strange, as Vittorio was infamous for fierce brawls that would last for days. Many of the taverns where you could hire some of the best mercenaries money can buy were still closed, and the only stores that were open were fish vendor stalls, selling delectable pieces of seaking meat, an incredibly expensive delicacy outside the calm belt. "Here we are." Rek arrives at a 6-story building, the only one of its kind in Vittorio. He reads the large red sign nailed on top of the twin doors. 

"Translator's guild." He reaches for the doorknobs, but an old man wearing a lab coat opens it from the inside. "How may the Translator's guild be of service?" The old man asks. Rek smiles smugly and grasps several pebbles from his pocket. "Silver hand." He whispers, transmuting the pebbles into pure silver. Rek discretely hands the silver pebbles to the old man. With a brief glance at the trash-turned-treasure, the old man allows Rek to enter. "Please, good sir, enter our humble guild." The old man bows to Rek as he enters the building.

On a rooftop nearby, 2 Cipher Pol agents watched Rek enter the translator's guild."Lord Sogar, we have spotted Lord Rek." One of them whispers to his dendenmushi. 

A red sloop arrives in the docks of Vittorio. A dolphin type fishman in a suit(OOC;think james bond) steps out to the deck, dendenmushi in hand. "Lord Fasola, I have arrived. I shall head for your ship as soon as possible, Dolphin style." Daran relays to his master. He waits silently for a reply from Fasola, but none ever comes to him. "Lord Fasola must still be asleep, Dolphin style." He concludes.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 15, 2008)

Into the distance, a medium sized Island came into site. Small gates were surronding the island with watchman around every corner. In the center of the Isle, there was a building with "CP1" firmly implanted in it and a World Government flag at swaying in the wind ontop the building.The ship began to slow down as it came ever more close to the island. Anglora stood on the ship with her hands on her hips eyeing the island. *Damn, I didn't know security would be so tight even for the weakest Ciphor Pol. The Government is taking every precaution this time around. Jackie, get ready hun.*

Anglora grabbed Jackie and held him close. Sparks began to erupt from Anglora's feet as if she was a missle. *HIBANA NO SOARING!*Anglora yelled as she and Jackie blasted from the ship. They were now airborne and directly over the CP1 base. They landed on top of the building. Anglora looked around and then spoke to Jackie. *Hehe, they've got us surronded hun.* Anglora said as she looked around and saw numerous CP1 agents circling them with guns.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 15, 2008)

Elsewhere- 

"Cello, Viola, Cornet, Zinke and Urua. The time is drawing closer." A man dressed in a clean black suit walks across the deck of a small ship. another man wearing a golden tanktop and black pants follows the first man. Behind him are for other people. three are women, The first with long blond hair, red lipstick and a long black dress. Cornet, Top swordsman of the Conductors armed forces.                                              


the second women has slicked back dark purple hair and wears a torn green tanktop with ripped camo pants. "The island in sight yet?" Urua, Combar specialist of the Conductors armed forces. "Not quite." A third women, with medium white hair and grey dress spoke out. Viola, Doctor of the Conductors armed forces.

The man with the girls yawns and lays down. "This is boring." Zinke, foriegn weapons specialist of the Conductors armed forces. "You will all speak when spoken too." The man in the Golden tank top commented. Cello, Second in command of the Conductors armed forces. "Song-bird Island is within reach. Stay patient all of you, for soon we will conduct the symphony of death!"

With the little tree pirates search group-

"That's an interesting tale." Jason spoke out. "All right then, It's decided we'll all head to the song bird island." He called the other group on the mini denden mushi and told them the plan. "Thank's capin you wont be regretin this." Rex smirked. "But i hope you don't hate me if i die." Jason shrugged. "I doubt the songs really cursed."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2008)

With Jackie and Anglora

As Anglora held tightly onto Jackie he couldn't help but smirk."I could get used to traveling like this."His DF weapon Leo giggled upon hearing this.
Though much too soon they landed on top of the building and CP agents started surrounding them right away.

Hehe, they've got us surrounded hun.""

"I see, Milady."Jackie replied as Leo knew what to do and jumped down onto Jackie's hand."Under normal circumstances I would let the lady go first but I'm afraid me and Leo are much too excited."As he said this he quickly made his way down, with such a speed that the CP agents lost sight of him until he was right in front of a small group of them."Gun-mode."As he said this Leo started to transform first in his glowing blob like reset-mode and then took on the form of a Desert Eagle handgun. 

Almost instantly he fired a shot before dissapearing again and reappearing several meters away as jumped around to evade the enemy while Leo went into reset-mode aggain, though when several seconds later 9 CP agents dropped dead quite a large amount of agents were frozen from the shock, they only saw the man fire once before dissapearing again......How could so many be killed from a single bullet.

"What?"He said with a grin on his face while Leo took the form of a Desert Eagle on again, fully loaded once again."Did you only see me fire once?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 15, 2008)

Anglora watched as Jackie took out numerous agents in almost an instant. Jackie's speed eluded even Anglora's eyes for moment. Anglora held her arms straight out and sparks erupted from her finger nails. They began to grow untilthey each reached sword length. *Very impressive hun!* Anglora said to Jackie in an envious tone. *I believe it's my turn now.*

Anglora began to walk up to the remaining CP1 agents. Suddenly, Anglora burst into an amazing speed and ran past the agents in a read sparkling furry. She ended up behind thm, her nails were glowing madly. *Dazzling hibana strike!* Anglora said as all the agents had buring slashes across their chest.*Well since we're already up here, we might as well enter from the top as well.* Anglora jumped into the air and pointed her long nails straight down. She formed a triangular shape with her nails that resembled a drill. Sparks eruped from Anglora's feet as they propelled her down towards the building. Anglora began spinning. She was now a drill. *HIBANA NO DRILL!* Anglora said as she began to boar through the ceiling with ease. 

Anglora and Jackie landed in a room with even more CP1 agents. Anglora walked up to 1 of the members and sis a simple kick to his torso. The agent caught her leg and began to smile. Thesmile slowly became a dreadful yell as a long thin blade impaled him and 3 other agents behind him. *Hibana no lance!* The small blade on Anglora's heel's had grew due to the spark's, just like her metallic nails. *Lets hurry and finish darling.* Anglora said to Jackie as she retracted her foot blade.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2008)

With Felica and Makoto-

They had left the base hours ago and have been sailing ever since, Makoto is hanging off of the side of Felicia's ship bored out of his mind, "Man, how long till' we get there? It feels like it's been forever since I've stepped on land."

Felicia is looking at a map, *"Will you relax, we should be there soon, apparently the CP2 base is-"*

She is cut off by Makoto, "A large tower that says CP2, with a circling stair case around it, and a large wall surrounding the island." 

Felicia looks at him, "How the hell did you know that?" Makoto points to the exact thing that he described seconds ago, Felicia turns and facepalms, "Alright, lets get ready..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2008)

With Alain and Setsuka

They both stand at the docks of the base. "So do we take your boat or mine?" asks Alain. 

"My boat is a bit small, maybe we can share a cabin together..." he suggests.

"Well in that case."She said sweetly."We'll take my ship since, there's enough room on that ship so I won't have to see that annoying face of your's that much."And with that she headed to her ship, under impression that her partner would be irght behind her.

When she boarded her ship she immediatly ordered her goons to set sail for their target.

With Jackie and Anglore

When Jackie and Anglora headed inside  he decided to switch to a melee weapon and had Leo take on his rapier form, he took his time to observe his partner first as she took out an CP1 agent with her Hibari no Lance attack.
"Marry me."He said in a dreamy voice."I've never felt a love like this before."A women that was both beautiful and that ferocious in combat was his dream woman.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 15, 2008)

The girls listen closely to plan that was ironed out to the group.  Nikki for once lost her glare as her attention was riveted on the man and the plan, making sure he understood exactly what her map showed.

Heather nods her keen intelligence catching every word.  She glances at Ace and smiles.  ?Keep the sniping away from the Head Guard.  That fat-assed bastard is mine.?  Heather growled and evil smirk crossing her face.

Nikki?s eyes narrowed and she nodded her head in agreement as she pulled out her hammer caressing it almost like a lover.

Heather watched Nikki her smile widening.  ?I think both of us are in agreement.?  She said as she began to think.  ?Nikki go make up some of your special snacks for our friend tonight.?

?Yes Heather.?  Nikki said as she stood.  ?I would prefer to use my hammer.? she added with a mumble.  

?Don?t worry.  You will.?  Heather said causing the girls to chuckle at each other as Nikki turned to head to their old ship.  ?Also make sure everything we need to take with us is packed.  I will be there momentarily.?

?I had already planned on it.?  Nikki said as she reached the door.  ?The stuff will be placed in a pile in the center of the cabin.?

?I will make sure to retrieve your belongs.?  The old shipwright said with a smile.  Hope written all over his face.

Heather turned toward the man.  ?We will prove ourselves worthy of your ship sir.?  she said giving him a winning smile then turned to Dante.  ?I think I am beginning to like you more and more.  You know the magic words.  Damn?free??  she says mumbling the last part with a shake of her head as she lights her cigarette.  ?I need to go do a few things.  Watch for the lights.?  Heather added with a grin and laughed as she left the room.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 15, 2008)

Tri and Ace both listened to the plan making sure they got every word. Then heather started talking to Ace about the sniping. "Don't worry most of it well be focused on the D guards.  Ace was having a bad thought now tho. "Eh two things... One you said we would hold out with the weapons. What about food? I mean we might be in there a day or two?" Ace then looked out teh door as heather left. "And second what about Tri? He would have to run to get there in time or does he wait out here?"  Tri looked at Ace.

"He is right i don't know what i well do run or stay?" Tri asked questionably. "Because if i can get down there in time.. My shotgun might come in handy!" Tri finished with a smirk on his face. 

Ace looked at a hammer Nikki was holding wondering what teh hell she planed on doing with it. "So as soon as i know what to do i well go find a good place to set up i guess?"  Tri said taking out his sniper rifle.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2008)

_The Grand Line - Twin Capes..._
The Unnamed Crew follow the old man who sails towards his lighthouse on the strange ironclad boat of his that looks so very similar to an island. Meanwhile Laboon the giant whale of Twin Capes spouts out a burst of water from his blowhole and then dives beneath the water. 

The old man docks his craft and looks back at the young crew, "You youngins' wait here for just one second..." and he jumps to the shoreline. 

"Hey Mister what's your name?" shouts Annie from the railing, at the old man. 

He turns around and glares at Annie, "You should introduce yourself first before you ask me such questions..." he replies. 

Annie is about to introduce herself, "My na...."

"My name is Crocus, I'm 71 years old, a Pisces and my bloodtype is AB, I like flowers and long walks on the beach...." he interrupts and then walks away towards his lighthouse. "Can I shoot him?" asks Annie of her crew. 

5 minutes later Crocus returns with several bounty posters in his hand and a small globe like object. He leaps onto his island vessel and sails it right next to the Infinite Injustice and climbs aboard. 

"I assume that you're all aware that normal compasses do not operate here in the Grand Line?" he asks them. 

Shin shrugs, "What's the difference...we just go north, east or west and follow a map..." he mutters in response. 

Crocus laughs at Shin's response, "I remember when I was that young and stupid...well not as stupid as you are but anyway...there's no such thing as North or South here in the Grand Line. The magnetic fields in this ocean are incredibly warped and localized, if you tried to go by standard navigation you'd be lost forever. That's why you need this..." and he hands them the tiny glass sphere with a metal compass needle inside.

Alph takes the log pose, "Thank you sir but my brain is already hardwired to sense specific magnetic frequencies but this will certainly be useful if I my navigational capabilities ever become damaged..."

Crocus nods, "Hmm...a Devil Fruit user I see," then he hands them the sheath of bounty posters. Annie takes them and looks through them one by one, "Hey these are our bounties!" she exclaims. 

"That's right, a Marine crew came around here asking questions about you all about week ago. I didn't tell them anything but be warned youngins' I don't know how strong any of you are however the Marines in these waters will be far stronger then those you would face in the Outer Blues. This place will eat you alive if you're not ready....and take it from one who's sailed all the way around it," he responds and then says no more. 

Annie feels a chill run down her spine at the old man's worsd and she feels a foreboding feeling. "Good luck on your journey youngins' just wanted to give you all a heads up. I rarely do this for all the rookie crews..." Crocus leaps over the railing onto his island boat and sails back to his Lighthouse.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 15, 2008)

Entering their old ship Nikki headed to the galley and began cooking up a batch of her special treats.  Laced with a poison they had picked up a few months prior.  (It is a slow working poison that will collapse it?s victim in about twenty minutes, though it isn?t always fatal they will be immobile for several hours.) As she tosses it in to cook she begins to round up the stuff Nikki knows they will want to take with them.

Heather comes in as Nikki is gathering things up and pulls out a locked trunk.  She checks the contents carefully and nods as she locks it once more and tosses it into her other trunk.

?Men are such slobs??  Nikki comments as she looks at their pile of stuff in the corner.

Her comment causes Heather to laugh and shake her head.  ?They may not be normally.  It?s not like they have much of a place to put their stuff.?

?I suppose??  Nikki says wrinkling her nose as she grabs the mens stuff and shoves it unceremoniously into an empty trunk not caring who?s is who?s.

They finish gathering the stuff into a pile just as the snacks finish cooking.  Nikki quickly pops the cakes out of the pan and puts them in a basket she had placed their daggers and her hammer in.  Making sure their weapons weren?t noticeable she nods ?Ready.?  she says grabbing the basket.  

?Right.?  Heather says walking out on deck.  She smiles slightly as they both look at their old ship.  Heather pats the mast almost lovingly then says ?On to bigger and better things old girl.?  kissing the mast lightly she bounds off the ship onto the waiting pier as Nikki gives a sigh and follows in the growing darkness.

The girls quickly make their way to the factory passing many people on their way.  ?I think work is over.?  Heather says as she sees the people leaving the factory.

?Yes.?  Nikki says quietly watching them as well.

As they reach the guards they see four instead of the two that were there at their prior visit.  The two from earlier grin widely and point to the girls as the whisper to their companions.  

The girls approach with unnoticed caution as they wonder if the situation had changed.  ?Hey guys!  Remember us from earlier??  Heather says giggling lightly.

?How could we forgot?? the taller guard said looking them over again.  ?You just caught us at the shift change.  Master Billy told us to bring you directly to him if you showed.  And, here you are!? He said with a grin remembering the Head Guards promise from earlier.

?Then why are we still standing here??  Heather says with a chuckle. ?Why don?t you give these sweet guys a one of the treats we brought with us?? she says to Nikki.

Nikki nods shyly and holds the basket out after uncovering it?s contents.  ?Yes Tanya??  she says quietly.

The guards each reach in a grab one of the cakes and devours them quickly.  ?Excellent!?  the oldest guard said with his mouthful as the others nod in agreement.  The taller one opened the door for the girls and gave a wink to the other guards as they follow them in.  ?This way ladies.?  He says walking in front of them as the other followed.

They quickly made their way to his quarters and the lead guard knocked.  ?What is it?!? Billy Bob bellowed 

?Your visitors are here!?  He called through the door.

?Well let them in!? He yelled in return as he opened the door his eyes went directly to the girls and his grin widened.  ?I will let you know if you are needed.?

?But, you sa-? the young guard began to reply before he was cut off.

?I said I will let you know!  Not get out!? he yelled at the pair of guards, his inpatients showing.  They nod quickly and almost run from the spot.  ?Please come in??  He says more gently now waving his hand toward his quarters.

?We made you a delicious treat Billy.?  Heather purred taking one of the small cakes out an putting it near his mouth.

?I can think of other things much sweeter and more delicious.?  He says grabbing her and pinning Heather against him.

?But, of course.  Just please try this first?? she says with a pout.

He takes the entire cake in his mouth and chews quickly as Heather turns to Nikki.  ?Get out Valerie.  I want to show him something special.?

Nikki stands unmoving her rage seething beneath the surface as Heather snaps. ?Now!?  

?Yes Tanya??  Nikki says stepping out and closing the door behind her just as Billy?s mouth crashed down on Heathers.

Heather allows the man to grope as she waits.  _?You better hurry up Nikki!?_  she screams in her head as Heather tries to hide her disgust with the man.

As Heather is being mauled Nikki walks to the room across the hall.  She looks around frantically and sees the breaker box.  She quickly pulls her weapons and rushes to the breaker box.  

?What the hell are you doing??  Nikki hears the voice of one of the guards that walked them their.  So concerned over Heather she didn?t see him sitting on a chair in the corner.  

?This!?  Nikki says hitting all the switches at once with her left arm and throwing her dagger with right hand.  

?What the?? she hears followed by a thud as he hit the floor.  Nikki rushed over her eyes adjusting quickly as she pulled her knife and turned to the door to get Heather.

?What the hell?!?  Billy Bob bellows as the lights go out.  He glances down at Heather his eyes narrowing.  ?I better not find out you are behind this.?  he says grabbing her wrist and heads across the hall.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2008)

_The Grand Line..._
We focus on a midsized caravel ship called _The Hawk Moon_, designed to ship travelers between the various islands of the Grand Line. The Dark Justice is anchored alongside it right next to a small, barren rocky island. 

"GYAHAHAHA!" laughs Garrick as he strides across the deck with V and Junior Lt. Clemens, looking at the fearful passengers of the civilian vessel. "This ship has been commandeered under my authority as an officer of the Royal Marines but don't worry folks your ship will be serving the cause of absolute justice. I'm sure that you'll consider this an acceptable sacrifice!" he states in a loud authoritative voice. 

Suddenly the Captain of the civilian boat makes the mistake of confronting Garrick, "Now look here Mister Marine!! You fellows have no right taking control of our vessel. Where's your permits huh? You can't take our boat without them, if not you're no better then Pirates!!" he bellows at Garrick. 

Garrick smirks at the man and then looks at V, "I think that you have our permits don't you V?" he asks the masked man.  

V nods, "I believe that I do..." and suddenly he moves his hands in a blur and snaps the Captains neck.

All the civilians onboard scream in horror and Garrick raises his hands calmly, "Now, now, everything will be alright if you all just follow my orders. Your Captain just made a sacrifice for Justice as must we all," Garrick spins around on his feet and walks away, as he passes Clemens he whispers in her ear, "Leave only five of them aboard, throw the rest of them into the water...."

Clemens nods without hesitation, "Aye, aye sir..."


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 15, 2008)

_Several years earlier..._ 

Gilmont and the masked fighter fought back to back.  The masked man's knives would carve through the flesh of assailants, and Gilmont's fists would slam into any that he missed.  After several minutes of fighting, only one man remained.  

The two turned to face him.  He had two revolvers in his hand, each one pointed at one of them.  Gilmont tightened his fists, and his masked helper kept a tight grip on his knives.  "Put down 'em weapons," the man said.     

Gilmont opened his fists and let his arms hang at his sides.  The masked man slowly began to move his knives back to his pockets.  Suddenly, the masked man's hands moved in a blur.  The knives in his hands flashed forward before the attacker could make a move.  The man collapsed onto the ground, one knife in his chest and the other in his neck.  

The masked man walked up to him, pulled out the knives, grabbed him by the neck, and lifted him up.  "You.. you ain't got nothin'.  Boss is gonna make sure you is dead real good.  Ya heard of the Three Skull Brothers? Ma boss is one of 'em.  He gonna hunt you down and make you pay."  The masked man slashed his throat and he fell still.   

"Hahahaha... It's been along time since I've got in a good fight like this." "These pirate scum are fodder, nothing to worry about.  But the Three Skull Brothers... I have heard of them.  They're quite dangerous.  I have work to do now, but maybe we'll meet again."  The man turned and began to walk out of the bar.  "Hey! What's your name?"   "V," the masked figure replied as he left.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2008)

On the Infinite

"So marines are looking for us huh?"Shin asked."What else is new."He snorted, they had kicked enough marine ass for a lifetime, would those idiots ever learn."In that case let's look them up and get rid of them before they end up annyoing us."Shin said as he looked around to see if he could spot a ship in the distance.

"Not only is that not a wise thing to do considering we have arrived in the Grand Line and they might be high ranking marines for a change but also we have no idea where to find them."Alph replied."I would say that we do not try to intentionally run into them." Shin was surprised by how much Alph had changed from when he met him, at first the andriod would become enraged at the first sign of a marine but it seems that over the time Android wised up.

"You're really getting on my nervse with that overprotective mother act you're putting on lately."Shin replied annoyed."We're pirates dammit, not pussies that try to evade fights."After that he glanced around and asked."So where to then?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2008)

Alph places the Log Pose that Crocus gave them on small pedestal next to the wheelhouse just as a contingency should his navigational abilities fail him, "Well we just follow the magnetic current to whatever the next Island is, honestly," replies Alph as he scans the horizon and his eyes glaze. 

In his mind his vision witches to the electromagnetic spectrum and he can see the different pathways, each one strong and he chooses what he believes will be the best path. Then a visual map appears in his minds eye. After a minute Alph becomes alert and he takes the wheel, "Course set, We'll be heading to Blackrock Island next..." he says. 

As they sail away from Twin Capes Annie frowns slightly, the last time she had been in the Grand Line was not a pleasant experience, "Don't get so full of yourself Shin..." then she walks away towards her room up in the Sniper's Nest but before she passes Shin the gunslinger looks at him seriously, "If we run into a powerful enemy and anything happens to one of us just run..." she says quietly, Annie climbs up to her room and shuts the door. 
_
BlackRock Island...._
_The Hawk Moon_ lays moored to Blackrock Island. Only five of the passengers of _The Hawk Moon_ are left aboard and they are all handcuffed to the main mast. A squad of Marines pour oil all over the deck. 

Garrick leans over the railing of the ship and looks out over the horizon, "I'll deliver justice to you bastards one way or another," he mutters. Clemens walks up to Garrick, "Sir our spies have reported that the Unnamed Crew has set sail and will be here in less then one hour at their current heading and speed..."

Garrick nods, "Good...start burning the ship in 15 minutes....and make sure that The Dark Justice is ready to pounce when they arrive," he says. _*The Dark Justice*_ is currently hidden behind the other side of BlackRock Island. 

Clemens smirks, "I can't wait to kill that gunslinger bitch myself..." she mutters. The woman had never liked Annie's smirk on her bounty poster and she intends to wipe it off of the girl if she can. 

Garrick laughs, "Not if I get to her first and snap her neck..." he says while cracking his meaty knuckles.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2008)

"If we run into a powerful enemy and anything happens to one of us just run..." she says quietly, Annie climbs up to her room and shuts the door. 

"Do you even know me?"Shin asked, actually offended that she would even think that he would do something like that."I'm not losing another nakama, I'll die before that happens."He would never turn his back to a nakama like that, if he did then he wasn't even worthy of becoming the world's greatest swordsman.Besides thoug he certainly wasn't a god but he had to admit that lately he had been on fire, many of North Blue's strongest swordmen were killed by the young Yagami.....And  he only got stronger, he didn't even get injured as much as he used to get.

Alph shook his head upon hearing this, the swordsman was just too stubborn with that honor of his, not hitting girls or running away from a stronger opponent was just reckless."You really should grow up Shin, with an attitude like that you will either end killed here or in the New World."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2008)

Earlier at the shipyard.

Gintoki looks at Tri and Ace and starts to pick his teeth with a toothpick, the girls having already left. 

"Uhhh...I dunno, just play it by ear. One thing is for sure we won't be holed up in the armory with the old man giving us an escape route. Soon as we see the ship, we can make a dash for it. Tri, it's up to you what you wanna do, since you'll be sniping I doubt anyone will identify you so you could stay on the island if you want, or you can do the stupid thing and escape with us, I'm sure the girls won't mind. I dunno.." Gintoki said concentrating on a big bit of food stuck in his molar. He started drooling as he tried to get it out.

___________

Present moment outside the factory.

Each member of the group had gotten into position now and waited patiently for the signal. It seemed to take forever for Heather and Nikki to switch the lights out, but it would, seeing as they were the ones with maximum exposure.

Dante and Gintoki had followed Shinpachi's instructions and were hiding at a blind spot in between two lookout towers, outside the D block. Both were relaxed with Dante stretching and Gintoki half asleep. Suddenly the lights went out, followed by a distant rumble and a set of explosions. Sougo had clearly started loud with his Bazooka in his area.

Dante and Gintoki got up and unsheathed their swords and walked towards the building. They were immediately spotted by the watchtower but the alarms wouldn't work. There was panic setting into factory in all buildings except the D block. The two warriors breathed in and looked at each other, understanding that this was going to be one helluva fight. They broke out into a sprint, with Gintoki drilling a hole through the door and causing it to explode open.

Dante looked at the 50 elite guards, all wearing different masks, all armed to the teeth and all their gazes at them. Dante smiled

*"We enter a zoo?!" *Dante spun Agni and Rudra in both hands, causing some fire and wind to seep out of the dials.
*
"Maybe they've been infected by the Ugly ugly fruit. So ugly that when they were born the doctor slapped the mother."* Gintoki joked and revved the Red Queen.

The hoarde of guards had had enough and charged, in formation at the two intruders. Two of them dropped immediately as they were shot in the head, Tri was alreeady in position doing his thing. Gintoki's lazy eyes became sharp and Dante's started to glaze over. This was going to be Hell and fun


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 15, 2008)

For the first time in years, Gilmont was serious.  He was loosely gripping his massive spear in his hands.  Krillon was holding a sniper rifle, and he had pockets stuffed with revolvers.  "Hahaha... It's been years since I've used this thing.  I can't wait to run some pesky pirate through."  Krillon pulled out all of his revolvers and made sure they were loaded.  He put them back and snapped the safety down on his rifle.   

_Several years earlier..._ 

Gilmont burst into his office and saw Hawthorne signing papers and pushing them off to the side.  "Hawthorne! Get me every single report on the Three Skull Brothers."  Niles sighed and began to search through cabinets filled with papers.  Gilmont got up on deck and began to shout on the top his lungs.  

"Alright you lazy louts! We've spent the last three years sitting in this hole signing papers and getting drunk! We didn't sign up for this! We're going to move out of here, orders or no, and go kill some pirates!"  "YEAHHHH!!!!" bellowed his marines and got to work.  

"Hoist the sails! Lift the anchor! AAAAHHHH!" Gilmont grabbed the chain to the anchor himself, and with a massive heave, pulled it up.  He then collapsed on his back onto the deck, and watched as his ship slowly took off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2008)

*The beginning of the Grand Line...*
_The Infinite Injustice_ coasts along the water smoothly cresting along the waves. So far the infamous weather of the Grand Line has been kind to them. Annie sits atop the platform of her snipers next, loading her revolvers for target practice. As she looks across the horizon, the gunslinger sees black smoke far in the distance too far for  normal vision to make out but her eagle like eyes can make it out. 

"That's weird..." she mutters and unstraps her triple barreled rifle. Annie aims through the rifle scope and magnifies the image. A ship lies next to a small rocky island, the boat appears to be on fire and smoke billows out everywhere masking most of the deck but then she spots several people running back and forth frantically. Annie immediately rolls over to the side of her perch and leaps down to the deck. 

She runs up to Alph who is at the wheel, "Hey fella there's a ship on fire at that Island we're headed to..."

Alph who had been concentrating all of his efforts on maintaining the ships course had not noticed this and he magnifies his mechanical eyes to where Annie points. He nods, "I see it," he responds, "We'll be within range in ten minutes,"

Annie raises the ship alarm and calls all of the crew to the deck, "Everyone get up here!!!" she hollers. 

_On The Hawk Moon..._
The passenger ship burns and smoke billows out in huge columns. The five poor folks who Garrick left behind have been released and run around on deck trying to find a means of escape. Meamwhile, Garrick, V, Clemens, Gilmont, and Krillon lay hidden below deck with breath masks on their faces.  

Behind BlackRock Island, Lt. Niles Hawthorne commands *The Dark Justice* and prepares to pounce on _The Infinite Injustice_ with more then 100 battle tested, armed Marines. From his hiding place Garrick looks at the the large pile of dynamite stuffed in the inner deck and he smiles. 

_I love my job_...Garrick thinks as he sees _The Infinite Injustice_ come within visual range. He looks at Clemens and nods, she smiles and her eyes glow green, in her mind she speaks the word, *"Mirror."* A large mirror appears in front of them and one by one they enter into it. 

Down below at the bottommost deck of _The Infinite Injustice_ a mirror appears and several familiar figures stride out stealthily and silently.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 15, 2008)

_With Ace..._

"Yeah bring it on!" Ace yelled as he looked at Sougo. He quickly was attacked my 3 A guards Each with a pistol and light armor only. "Heh!" Ace said taking out a knife that had been in his belt. He quickly ran around one before the others could shoot and then was about to slit his neck when one took a shot not caring if he hit his own man, Which he did!

Ace quickly started dodging bullets best he could treing to get to Sougo. "Damn it i need another pistol!"  He yelled at Sougo. "Shit!" He yelled as a bullet brazed by his head he quickly got out his single shot pistol from his belt and fired a shot at a B guards stomach.

 The guard quickly fell to the ground in pain and started to crawl. "Shit Tri give me some support!"  He yelled as he ran behind a crate reloading his pistol.

__________________
_With Tri..._

"Yes two shots!" He said with a smirk as he looked at the battle below from teh high building he was on. "Eh lets see what else i can find!" He said with a smirk looking through his scoop down into Ace's, and Sougo's area. He got a lock on a guard looked like a C guard he fired a shot at his head and then watched h m fall to teh ground. 

He then started looking again he saw a D guard behind some box's in Dante's and Gintoki's area. He quickly fired a shot and then saw blood splattered all over teh box's and a dead corpse below. 

"Bingo!" He said as he reached into his belt to grab another round of Ammo.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2008)

On the Infinite.

As Annie draws the crews attention eveyone, even M.J. heads toward the helm and peer in to the distance to see what was goin on and when they were informed they all were wondering what could've happened to that ship.
"Maybe we should just ignore it."M.J. says quitly, he really wasn't into looking for trouble and this whole sitation looked like it could end bad.

"You're a doctor for Oda's sake."Annie replied in disgust of the woman's words."There could be people that need your help and you just want to ignore them."Not only was this woman a slut but a selfish and coward one that.

"That's weird."Shin mumbled as his eyes scanned his surroundings."I've got this funny feeling all of a sudden."He knew it was his instinct warning him once again, maybe there really was something bad about to happen near the source of that smoke in the distance....Afterall there was nothing else in sight but that ship and an that island behind it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2008)

When the civilians aboard _The Hawk Moon_ see _The Infinite Injustice_ approach they run to the railing and scream for help. 

Annie frowns and immediately loads several canisters into her triple barreled rifle. "We have to help them. I don't care if it is a trap or something....it's the right thing to do," she says forcefully and looks into her crewmates eyes. Very funny Annie, not too long ago you would've just avoided this kind of trouble all together she thinks to herself. 

"I'm gonna douse the flames with my foam rounds," she says, wrapping a bandana around her lower face. 

As the pirate ship drifts close enough to throw over a ladder but far enough away to keep safe from the flames, Annie takes a huge leap and rolls onto the deck of the ship. She gives her crew a thumbs up sign and strides into the smoke, firing her foam rounds at the flames. 

Alph also leans over the railing and gets ready to jump over....
*
BABOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!*

_The Hawk Moon _explodes in a brilliant and intense fireball, blowing up into simthereens. The shockwave blows away everyone on deck off their feet, and the ship sways back and forth and trembles violently as if it might break.   

Suddenly a large and vicious killing intent radiates over the deck and a tall barrel chested Marine in a dark suit and white officers coat appears on deck. In each large hand, he holds the dead body of one of the ships deckhands by the neck. Behind him strides forth several Marines, including a masked man. 

The tall Marine throws the two deckhands away casually, "Welcome to the Grand Line..." he mutters with a fanatical grin. Up ahead a Marine warship at least twice as big as _The Infinite Injustice_ sails towards them with over a hundred armed Marines onboard.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 15, 2008)

Fluck got to his feet below deck when he heard Annie yell and walked up the steps. He had mostly been skulking around below deck for most the trip, away from anyone else, since he wasn't actually a member of the crew, after all. Besides, this way he could reduce the amount of chaos and trouble he would cause for the others, which was something he wanted anyway.

As he got up, he heard Shin say something about feeling weird. He hoped that this wasn't yet another thinly-veiled insult at him...Looking up, he saw a smoking ship that was on fire. Annie was trying to get them help whoever might still be there, apparently. That was a fine thought, of course, and Fluck wasn't against it; if any thing, he was for it, but...

"I agree with Shin."  The others jumped a little as Fluck spoke; his chaotic presence was too disruptive to sense via normal means. "There's something wrong there, akin to a hole in Chaos. Normally I see chaotic potential, but this is the reverse: there is almost negative chaotic potential there," Fluck frowned.

The other looked at him warily. Since they had never been told about his fruit, they naturally lacked a grasp on what he was talking about. Annie and Alph, as well as the rest of the crew, therefore ignored what he said and proceeded to try and save as many people as they could. 

----

_Below deck..._

A stray spark from the flames jumps neatly on a red stick of some sort of substance.

----

*"BOOM!"*

Fluck's eyes widened as the ship exploded. Flames roared and rose up towards the heavens and the noise was deafening. Bits of debris flew towards _The Infinite Injustice_ and the other crew members were stunned in shock. As one, they turned on Fluck and looked at him accusingly. Shin looked positively murderous; it looked like Annie had been caught in the explosion.

"That wasn't me," he said wryly. "I can only do what is possible...a ship wouldn't blow up for no reason, if it was really my powers that caused that, the ship would have disintegrated like what I do."

Well, at least that explained the hole in chaos...it was the lull period before Chaos blossomed and expanded. Fluck saw a huge marine, much bigger than he was, appear on deck on a warship. He looked really arrogant and he probably was strong enough to back it up, too, if looks were anything to go by.

Fluck grinned humourlessly.

"Well...let's see if I can get _that_ working again..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2008)

"Welcome to the Grand Line..." The large marine says with his small army of Marines behind him. 

*BOOM!*

An explosion below deck had done severe damage to the _Infinite Injustice._ Jesse sees that the ship has been damaged and is enraged. However, she knows that she must tend to the ship before anything else, so she rushes below deck as soon as she can.

"Who do you think you are attacking our ship!" Tatsu takes a deep breath and shoots a burst of flame out at the opponents. The barrel chested and masked man both dodge the attack, however the marines behind them are not as lucky. Many of them are burnt to a crisp or sent panicing in flames and jump off deck.

"Get off of our ship, we've worked hard to get here and we're not gona' let you and your big ass ship stop us!" Tatsu stands firm, ready to protect his crew mates. He thinks about what Annie said about running away before but quickly relinquishes the thought, _"Like I'm going anywhere..."_ He thinks to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2008)

_Taskforce Absolute Justice vs The Unnamed Crew...._
Garrick rolls away as Tatsu blasts fire at his squad. He looks at Tatsu and smirks at him, "GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!! You pussy and your little flames...."  Garrick appears in front of Tatsu like a flash before the Dragon Man can even react and blasts him in the chest sending him hurtling backwards. As Tatsu hurtles backwards, he transforms into Hybrid Point and digs his claws into the deck slowing his movement until he comes to stop.

"Too slow asshole..." Garrick is already behind Tatsu in a burst of speed. Tatsu growls and spins his right arm around, claws extended, meaning to cut the Marine's throat but Garrick catches Tatsu's arm in midswing. The Marine's arm trembles a bit but he easily keeps Tatsu arm's frozen, "Bah! Pathetic!!" he exclaims and spits in Tatsu's face. 

"FUCK OFF!!" yells Tatsu as he opens his jaws wide and blasts fire into Garrick's face point blank range but Garrick ducks under at the last second. 

*WHAM!!!*

Garrick knees Tatsu in the gut and even though he has hard scales protecting him, blood flies out of Tatsu's mouth from the force of the blow. Garrick, still holding Tatsu's right arm, spins him around and flings him with all his might and the Dragon Man lands on the shores of BlackRock Island in an explosion of soil and rock. 

"WEAK!!! Who's next!!!!" Garrick bellows as he grabs a frightened deckhand and snaps his neck and he flings him casually away. 

On BlackRock Island a squad of 70 Marines appears over the horizon and charge at Tatsu, firing at him. Meanwhile, _*The Dark Justice*_ rams _The Infinite Injustice_ from the side and waves of Marines charge aboard the deck.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2008)

For only a moment Shin simply stared in disbelieve at the wreckage of the recently exploded ship but after second he went berserk, furious at the possiblity of losing his Gunslinger-chan, one of two that formed this crew with him."I'll kill you all!"His hand was tightly gripping his sword as his skin started to slowly change between scarlet red and his usual skin tone and vice versa.

With the ferocity of a Seaking that had just found it's meal he raced towards the marines cutting down several fodders, fast to the point it seemed almost as if all were cut at the same time but but when he attempted to slash the giant of man that was Garrick, the marine simply stopped the attack with the brass knuckle that was on his fist and, the marine had a satisfied smile one his face that enraged Shin even more.
"Are you blushing?, Pussy!"The marine yelled out before swatting him away as if he was a fly.

The overwhelming strength knocked ship trough the railing and the swordsman later fell into the cold water, barely conscious after getting hit right in the face with such a force.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2008)

Garrick laughs as he easily bats away Shin, "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! IS THAT IT!?!?!?" he bellows as squads of Marine's cut through the deck causing chaos. 

Meanwhile Jessie swats away scores of Marines with her mallets at the rear of the ship, "YOU WON'T HURT THIS SHIP!!!!!" she hollers as she bashes a Marine in the face so hard his neck snaps like a twig. Suddenly a mirror appears above the female Shipwright and then five more long mirrors surround Jessie on all sides. 

'What the!?!?" Jessie exclaims in confusion. An image of Clemens appears in every mirror, *"Would you like to die fast or slow?"* asks Clemens, her voice reverberating. 

"GO TO HELL!!!" Jessie shouts and she slams both her mallets at the mirror in front of her but the mallet warps harmlessly through. Clemens laughs, *"Okay...slow it is..."* Clemens grabs a clutch of five razor sharp throwing knives from her belt. 

*"DANCING MIRRORS!!!"* Clemens throws the knives and suddenly every mirror around Jessie glows and five knives hurtle out of each mirror ripping into Jessie. The girls screams echo across the deck. 

_Meanwhile..._
Annie's body floats up beside _The Infinite Injustice_, face down not moving at all. The back of her leather jacket, the one that Rek bought her, is scorched.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 16, 2008)

-With the Nonki

As the Nonki got closer and closer to Reverse Mountain, it started to sway back and forth.  The weather became intense; there was a harsh wind, and heavy rain.  Some of the Marines on the ship were absolutely frightened, the others just stared at he large heap of rock.  The intercom came on.

Lt. Drake: "Everyone prepare the ship.  Sooyoung, and Bob, The Hammer Marine, take the helm.  Tie Eric up to the Mast."

-On Deck

Eric: "SAY WHAT?!?!"
Lt. Drake: "You will follow my orders if you want to live through this.  Next prepare all of the cannons.  When I tell you to fire you will fire.  Good luck everyone."

Sooyoung and Bob, The Hammer Marine went and manned the helm together.  Paegun, Joseph, and Jae-Sung had fun tying up Eric.

Eric: "What's the point of this?!"
Joseph: "Just following orders."

The Nonki grew closer and closer to Reverse Mountain, and the intercom started again.

Lt. Drake: "Turn Starboard now!"

The Nonki shifted to the right and entered a stream that took it up Reverse Mountain.  All of the Marines on board were holding onto something with their lives.  Everyone's faces began to flatten out as the speed was intense.

Sooyoung: "AHHHH!!!"
Paegun: "SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!"
Eric: "SOMEONE UNTIE ME!!!"
Joseph: "THIS IS GREAT!!"
Jae-Sung: "I'M GONNA BE SICK!!!!"

The Nonki started to shift to the left towards the cliff-side.

Random Marine: "WE'RE GONNA DIE!!!"
Lt. Drake: "ERIC GRAB PAEGUN, FIRE THE PORTSIDE CANNONS!  NOW!"

Eric shot his arms at Paegun and grabbed a hold of him.  Paegun lit the cannons and a large blast occurred.  The Nonki shifted back on course and continued up the Mountain.  Eric put down Paegun in a secure location and the ship started to slow down a bit.  After a few moments the ship started to speed up again at a high pace.  The Nonki shot up into the air and everyone looked in astonishment at all of the Seas and the Grand Line ahead of them.

Eric: "OI!  I CAN'T SEE ANYTHING!"

The Nonki descended into the water and a stream began to carry it to the Grand Line.

Sniper Marine: "There's something in the water!"
Everyone: *"HUUUUH?!"*


----------



## Kuno (Nov 16, 2008)

Billy Bob drug Heather across the hall flinching as he heard the explosion.  His eyes narrowed as his grip tightened threatening to snap her wrist in his iron grip.  He slams the door open and catches a glint of light, the weak moonlight caught a little of the highly polished silver giving him enough warning to catch her hammer with his other hand.  ?You BITCH!? Billy yells as he pulls his other hand forward hard slamming Heather into the wall as he prepares to deal with Nikki.

As Heather hit?s the wall Nikki swings her left hand sinking her dagger deep into his stomach.  ?You bastard!? Nikki yells knowing Heather could be injured she pulls it out quickly and darts to her side.  

Heather knew the slam was coming and moved her arm up and turned her head to absorb the major impact though she hit hard enough to make her stagger back some.  "Fuck!"  Heather says shaking her head a bit to clear it.

Billy Bob groans and doubles over as the dagger is pulled out of him.  ?Shit that hurts!? he says wiping the spit from his mouth.  He stands then and turns looking in the direction of the two girls.  ?Your going to pay for that!? 

?I swear I heard you stab him!? Heather says to Nikki dumbfounded that the man was still standing.

?I did!?  Nikki says worried as she hands Heather her dagger.  ?Right in the stomach!? 

?A man like that only absorbs it!  It doesn?t damaging anything.? Heather said backing up a step as Nikki did the same going right were Heather was going left.

?Oh damn??  Nikki said taking another step back.

?Exactly.?  Heather states taking another step backward.  ?Now he is going to be a rampaging bull!? Heather adds continuing to slowly step backward.  

?Keep talking girlies.  You are just making sure I can find you.?  Billy Bob begins to laugh manically as he steps into the hall.  ?Oh what I am going to do to the pair of you.? he says licking his lips so loudly it can be heard by the girls.  ?I think you will be going to my ship!? he then charges Nikki at full speed.  

Nikki dodges to the side but the ham-like fist catches her in the shoulder hard enough to cause her to spin around as she gives a yelp of pain.

Heather runs behind and jumps onto his back just as he hits Nikki she brings her dagger to his throat only to find his hand between hers and his neck.  ?You fucking pervert!  You will die!? she yells trying to push her dagger to his throat as he resists.

Nikki staggers a little then regains her balance quickly moving in front of him.  She readies her hammer then yells.  ?Waffles!? 

As Heather hears their warning word she drops off the big mans back just as the hammer moves to slam into his skull with deadly power.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 16, 2008)

Gilmont, V and Krillon watched as Garrick effortlessly smashed 3 pirates.  Gilmont stepped forward.  "SO THE FUCK WANTS TO FIGHT ME, HUH?!" he bellowed at the top of his lungs.  His spear gripped tightly in his hands, he ran forward like a madman, yelling at the top of his lungs.  
V nodded to Krillon, and the two followed Gilmont into the fray.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2008)

Unsure what to do in this chaos, M.J. decided to simply attack as many marines as possible."Arachne's Decimation!"She yelled out as a thread came from each of her fingers and slashing marine after marine with it, almost every time she moved one of her fingers a marine called out in pain as blood spurted from his body after being slashed by the near invisible threads.

Alph was trying his best to kick as many marines as possible off the ship but this seemed like a hopeless batttle, their three strongest had already been defeated or were atleast momentarily out of the battle.....They could only hope that they would be able to retreat somehow.
As his switchblade sprung from his wrist he went deeper into the battle, trying to cut down as many as he could while he was on his way to one of the stronger marines, hoping that he would atleast be able to take out a few of them together.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2008)

The interior of the building was almost empty. Save for several wooden stools and a wilting shrub at the upper left corner next to a flight of stairs, there was nothing on the first floor. "Please excuse the mess, sir. We weren't expecting customers this early." Rek was amused by the old man's words, since there was barely anything in the hall anyway. They both went up the stairs and into the second floor. Again, this floor was empty, as was the third and fourth that came after it. Finally, they came to a steel door with no distinct features aside from a giant, circular lock, similar to ones found in banks. The old man banged on the door, causing a dendenmushi to appear above them. "What is it?" An old voice asked. "Someone's here for a translation job." The door opens, and another old man is seen on the other side. "Please, enter."

Inside the Fifth floor was a massive library of tomes and tablets, similar to the one once found in Ohara, albeit smaller. "Beautiful." Rek thinks. An old woman wearing a green jacket and overgrown red glasses approaches Rek, carrying a large tome with her. "Good morning. We don't usually get customers this early, you know." The old lady notices Rek's tablet from underneath his clothes. "Is that the tablet in question?" She asks. Rek takes out the tablet and shows it to the old lady. "Interesting...this must be 300 to 400 years old..." The young noble hands the tablet to the old lady, who passes her ancient book to one of her fellow scholars. "I actually have 2 things that require translation." From the other side of his coat Rek procures the book he acquired in Radfol. The old lady grins as she looks at this book. "The characters in this book are the same as the ones in the tablet. You must be quite a collector, sir." The old man who accompanied Rek took the book from him and began to analyze it. "We'll begin translating immiediately, sir. For now, feel free to browse our books." The old man said to Rek as he and his fellow scholars sat down on a couple of ebony chairs and began their translation.

Outside the building, more Cipher Pol agents arrive around it. "Is the pathway from Lord Fasola's ship to the Translator's guild secure?" A man asks one of the agents via dendenmushi. "Yes sir, it has." From Fasola's ship, a young boy was jumping in glee. Behind him is Fasola, still in his noble's suit, looking like a heavy burden was upon him. "Yay! I get to see cousin Rek next! Are you coming, cousin Fasola?" The goateed noble sighs at the little boy. "Fine, cousin Sogar. Just stop using your powers on my ship's mast." The boy smiles at his cousin and snaps his fingers. "Reverse Reverse!" He yells. A loud, clanking noise started to come from the ship's mast, as it transformed back into its normal form. "Okeley dokely, let's go!" Sogar runs out of the ship gleefully with Fasola following him close behind.


_2 years ago, Shabondy_
Annie the kid was surrounded by a group of slavers all of them pointing their guns at her. "You've been messing with our business for the last time! We're going to finish you off once and for all!" There was no way out for Annie. to her front was a mob of slavers. To her back, the wall of an auction house. "Fire!" A hail of bullets was about to hit Annie, but a young man in a long coat jumped from the rooftop and took the shots for her. "Getting careless, now, are we?" An amused Rek said to her, his coat pelted with bullets. None of them hurt the noble really, since his coat transformed into solid diamond. "I was going to dodge them all anyway." A slightly annoyed Annie retorted. "No you wouldn't, my dear Annie. But not to worry, I'll always be there to take the hit for you." Annie had been noticing a change in the way Rek acts. For some reason, the normally passive noble, who would rather read his ancient books, was acting more arrogantly than before. "Heh, if you say so, fella." The sniper takes out her revolvers, while Rek looks at the mob before them. "You parry, I strike." She tells Rek as she and the noble begin their counterattack.

_Present Day, The Grand Line_

Annie's body floats up beside The Infinite Injustice, face down not moving at all. The back of her leather jacket, the one that Rek bought her, is scorched.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 16, 2008)

The hammer made high arc flashing with the weak moonlight as it?s head moved to slam into Billy Bob?s skull.  It made a sickening sound as it made contact.  Nikki quickly pulled back knowing that sound meant he should drop like a ton of bricks.  The girls listened for the tell tale sound of him hitting the floor but to their dismay none came.

?DAMN IT!? the man roared clutching his head in pain.  ?You bitch!  I am going to destroy you!? he thundered the noise echoing down the hall.

?What the hell!  Is his head made of concrete??  Nikki said clenching her hammer.  ?Nobody has survived that!?

Heather couldn?t believe he was still standing either.  ?This is getting ridiculous!? she yelled gripping her dagger and rushing forward once more.

Billy Bob swung his oversized fists one direction then another hoping to hit the girls as they renewed their onslaught.  His movements were sluggish in speed but still powerful enough to knock Nikki into a wall the crash stealing her breath away momentarily.  

Nikki hit the wall with crash unable to make a sound other than the air being expelled quickly from her lungs.  She slid to the floor gasping as she tried to regain the breath she lost.

?Enough is enough!?  Heather said her anger flaring.  ?I should have listened to Nikki and got a gun.? she added plunging her knife into his back and jerking it out ready to plunge it in again as she began to hear rushed footsteps coming their way.

As the foot steps grew closer Nikki slowly got to her feet her breathing settling in once more.  She gripped her weapons tighter as rushed forward.

His movements began to slow some more the poison finally beginning to kick in as the girls knives flashed.

Heather?s dagger plunged into neck hitting the spine as Nikki?s sliced in the front opening his throat like a smile.

?Yuck!? Nikki yelled as the blood sprayed her face.  She jumped back as the gorilla fell to his knees then his face hit the floor.

?He won?t be terrorizing women anymore.? Nikki said a grin in her voice.

Heather kicked his side hard.  Then kicked once more.  ?That?s for laying your disgusting hands on me!? 

The girls stood panting as the footsteps neared.  ?Shit?? Nikki said.

?More guards??  Heather added as the both grabbed their weapons and moved next to the wall waiting for their prey.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 16, 2008)

With Tatsu on Blackrock Island-

He gets up from the ground holding his head, "That giant bastard...I've gota' get back and-" He is cut off by a bullet coming at him, which he dodges just in time. He looks up and sees an army of 70 marines charging at him, "Fuck, I don't have time for this!"

He looks back at the _Infinite Injustice_ which has been rammed by a ship several sizes bigger that in, "Fuck..."  He dodges a spray of bullets, "Guess I'll have to rely on them to handle it for now." 

He goes into Hybrid Point and rushes into the battle, taking down several marines at a time. 

On the Infinite Injustice-

Garrick takes a look over at the island, at his men getting taken down by the Dragon Man, "Weaklings..." He takes out a Den Den Mushi, "Do it, now."

On the island a man with a sniper rifle nods after hearing the order from Garrick and takes aim at Tatsu, "Have fun Mr. Dragon..." He takes out a dart filled with green liquid, kisses it, puts it in his gun at fires. 

Tatsu takes down another few marines and then stops as he notices something hit him, "What...what...is this..." One of the Den Den Mushi's of the man that he had taken down began to speak, it was Garrick.

"You've just been hit with a neurotoxin dart, the results sure will be fun!" 

Tatsu reaches for it the dart but can't get it, "Damn you...you bastard!" He begins to go into Dragon Point and grows larger and larger, "No...Not-not again!" He roars into the air, shooting a giant blaze of fire into the sky. 

The marines look up, at the Dragon, "FIRE!" One of them shouts and they all begin to shoot him, but with no effect. With a swing of his tail they are sent flying back.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2008)

With Shin.

The young Yagami was floating near the Infinite Injustice, his head was still spinning after getting that unecpected blow that nearly took his head off but wen his head knocked against the Infinite he came by, with brute force he dug his fingers in the side of the ship and climbed back onto the ship with surprising speed while his skin was still flashing between the usual light tone and an scarlet red one.

Though the intensity increased and when he was back on deck he started cutting down marines left and right while he was on his way to Garrick again.
"You came back for more?!?"The marine said while drawing one of his kukri blades, the enraged had proved an easy target in that state and Garrick wanted to get rid of the second if this crew's lynchpins afterall thought there was no picture of the "Smokin' Samurai" it was obvious that this swordsman had to be him, his reaction Annie's death alone was proof of that.

The Divine Dawn clashing against the Kukri blade generated a defeaning screach, and those just kept coming as the continued slashing and blocking the other.Though when Garrick became bored by this stalemate he grabbed his other kukri blade and decided to use another tactic since the swordsman was atleast fast enough to keep up with one of his blades.

When the marine started slashing with both blades, Shin was knocked back several feet after barely blocking a consecutive slash from Garrick.
"Is that the best you can do against the man that was responsible for the death of your girlfriend."He taunted, he realised that Shin had gotten his cool back again but if he could get the swordsman as mad as he was right after the explosion then the battle would be over with even less effort the marine.

Shin stood still for a moment, breathing heavily and enraged to the point that steam could blowout of his ears any second now, he didn't say anything, instead his breathing became even faster and his skin kept that that scarlet red tone but what really was strange was that sizzling sounds were coming from Shin and steam started to rise from the swordsman's soaked clothes.

The air above him started to distort from the heat produced by the enraged Yagami and his Divine Dawn started glow brightly as if it was in the process of being reforged.When Shin bolted towards Garrick again, he was fast to the point that he cut down several marines that were near enough to him but Garrick easily evaded the attack by jumping up and then went for the counterattack but the multiple slashes made by the marine were dodged by Shin and his enhanced speed.

Garrick felt the heat radiating from Shin but wasn't that impressed until Shin's blade caught fire and unleashed a wave of flames from his blade.Though Garrick evaded the scorching heat of the flame, many marines weren't so lucky and they screamed out in pain, Garrick took a second to observe this sudden change in Shin but quickly he realised what was going on.

It was a simple illusion, thought the marines acted like they were being burned to death they were still breathing and looked perfectly fine to Garrick but what was really noticable was that the ship wasn't even sligtly scorched by that attack.If it was just an illusion and the marines were probably fine and those weaklings were just screaming out in fear of being burned as that sea of fire passed trough them.He'd take Shin out quickly before the pirate started doing more crazy stuff.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2008)

_The Unnamed Crew vs Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
Dozens of razor sharp throwing knives rip into Jessie. She tries to block as many as possible with her mallets but the knives shred them until they're unusable. Clemens casually throws more and more knives out of one mirror and somehow they are multiplied in the other mirrors by Clemens reflections, surrounding Jessie.

Jessie screams in pain and feels anger boil inside of her, her own attacks just warp harmlessly through the mirrors..._how can I get to that Marine?_ she thinks furiously. "COPY COPY CLONE BARRAGE!!!" she shouts and four clones melt out of her body. "GET HER!!!!" shouts Jessie, pointing at the multiple reflections of Clemens. 

*"YES MAAM!!!"* the clones reply in unison and they each charge through a mirror, warping through them. Each reflection of Clemens shimmers as the clones warp back out through another mirror without hurting Clemens one bit but then Jessie notices that one reflection in the mirror to her left doesn't shimmer at all. 

"Got you!!" exclaims Jessie and she punches through the mirror. Suddenly Clemens flies out of the mirror and it shatters. Clemens rolls end over end across the deck but she flips around in mid air and slides across on her feet, crouching to a halt. Blood trickles down her mouth and she rubs her jaw, "Garrick hits much harder then you do..." Clemens says with a malicious grin. 

Jessie doesn't even respond and instead she charges forward and throws another punch, which Clemens casually spins around. Jessie swings again and Clemens easily dodges, the lady Marine's movements are graceful and fluid while Jessie just keeps barreling forward like an enraged elephant swinging wildly. Clemens smirks as Jessie misses everytime then Jessie's clones run up from behind and attack Clemens from all angles. Clemens moves even faster now, bobbing and weaving in a blur of movement and she quickly spins around behind a clone and slits her throat with a knife casually.

Jessie screams in anguish as if a part of her very being has been ripped out and a red line appears around her own throat. Clemens laughs and she falls backwards towards the deck, a mirror appears in the floor and Clemens warps through it, disappearing. Jessie and her clones look around in all directions, "Down here!" exclaims Clemens as a mirror appears under Jessie's feet and she pulls the girl downwards. 

500 meters above BlackRock Island a mirror appears in the air and Jessie flies out of it, hurtling towards the jagged rocks below. Clemens reappears on the deck of _The Infinite Injustice_ through another mirror, panting heavily. That last move had exerted her tremendously. 

Meanwhile on _*The Dark Justice*_ which is pinned against _The Infinite Injustice_, Lt. Niles Hawthorne commands the waves of Marines leaping aboard the Pirate ship. As he himself prepares to board the pirate vessel suddenly out of coincidence he happens to look down at the water and his eyes widen as he sees a body floating facedown, the strawberry blond hair and the leather jacket immediately recognizable to him. 

Hawthorne frowns as he looks over at the far end of the Infinite and sees Garrick busy with that Swordsmen fellow. He knows what Garrick will do to him if he even tries such a thing....."Fuck it, let him kill me when its over!" he exclaims and he dives into the water after Annie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2008)

The conflagration around them grew exponentially with each passing moment, "Shit!" Dee said as she glanced around at the wall of flames about to encircle them, "We have to get out of here and fast!" 

Madeleine nodded, "This whole forest is going to burn to the ground." 

The four of them, Madeleine had Dee by the arm, "You can't let me float away, okay?" Myrissa begged. 

The group charged for the edge of the fire, the flames hadn't locked them in yet. But they were spreading fast. The air grew stuff, uncomfortable, Myrissa stopped to grab the little chest she had found, "We might need this, to show the others that thing I ate!" 

Jadon was out front, "This whole area's going to burn down..." he yelled, "We'll fugitives!" 

"Then I suppose you'll have no objection to turning pirate?" Dee asked.


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 16, 2008)

Stroud hesitated. "Shit. Look at all of that smoke."

The group followed him as he broke into a run. The fumes were billowing and growing quickly: no doubt they would be visible from the ship. Too late to think about that: the fire was the danger.

"_Are you sure we shouldn't go back and get some help or equipment?_"

"She could be dying as we speak, there's no time."

"_Right..._" He wanted to run in the opposite direction, away from the fire, why should he risk his life for a girl he had barely had contact with? Was he going to die here? But shame kept him from turning back.

Stroud stopped at the edge of the forest. They could all feel the heat, creep across them like the fingers of death reaching beneath their skin.

"Can you hear that?"

"_What?_"

"Voices."

"_Look, we should-_"

"Follow me," Stroud shouted, obviously not listening. The group disappeared into the forest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2008)

_The Unnamed Crew vs Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
The moment that Marcks had seen the ship explode with Annie aboard he couldn't stop shaking and then when that monster of a man had easily dealt with Tatsu and Shin, Marcks had fled to a corner to hide. He never thought that this could happen to the crew so easily and he keeps thinking about Annie's last words over and over in his mind. "We should have stayed in The North Blue..." he mutters to himself as he rocks back and forth, hidden behind some crates. He wants nothng more then to get vengeance for Annie...._but what can I do against a guy like that Marine_....he thinks to himself. 

Then from his hiding spot he can see a mirror appear out of thin air and red haired female Marine walks out out of it. She breathes heavily and looks drained. THIS IS MY CHANCE!!!! thinks Marcks....I CAN FINALLY HELP!!!

He sneaks around from his hiding spot and stealthily creeps up behind Clemens with his pellet gun drawn. One shot at close range should do it he thinks and as he aims the gun at the back of Clemens head suddenly a black gloved hand grabs Marcks shoulder. 

"What do you think you're doing?" asks a man in a white mask, with dozens of knives draped across his belt. He casually flings Marcks away against the railing as if he's as light as a feather. Clemens spins around and nods at V. 

"You should watch your back better..." mutters V. "Do you want to kill him or should I?" asks Clemens. V spins a long silver knife around in his grip, "I'll do it..." he replies and he strides towards the terrified Marcks. 

"Shhhhh....don't be afraid. When I cut your throat it'll be quick almost like a sweet release," he says to Marcks, "Unlike what's going to happen to the rest of your nakama..." V looms over the young Pirate with his knife raised.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2008)

The smoke that filled the air made visibility low. They had made it out of the immediate danger of the fire, but at the same time they could just as easily suffocate if they took in too much of this smoke. 

Jadon couldn't believe that he had been taken in by pirates, he hadn't even realized what they were because their story checked out so well. He quietly cursed at himself out of anger. Now he would be hunted and killed with the sea dogs...central command would see him no differently. 

Madeleine pointed through the smoke, "There's someone up ahead!" 

Myrissa and Madeleine forged ahead, moving a little faster now. But the fits of coughing were getting to them. "How far off is your ship?" asked Dee. 

Myrissa shook her head, "There's no telling with all of this smoke!" 

"Hey who's up there?" yelled Dee.

Jadon tensed up, for all they knew it could have been more Marines. There was so much smoke now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2008)

Shin Vs Garrick continued.

The marine evaded another wave of fire and then went in for the kill, the first strike with his blade clashed with the Divine Dawn, thought this all might've been an illusion the heat was still unbearable....For a normal man that is, Zane Garrick refused to let a little warmth bother him."Tornado Death Spin!"The marine called out and unleashed a barrage of air slashes that harmed both Shin and the marines that were unfortunate enough to get in the marine's way.

Cuts appeareed all over Shin's body, blood and fabric belong to the Smokin' Samurai flew through the air but that didn't stop him from slashing sideways with all his might but the difference in power was still to great as Shin was flung away and only smashing into the main mast kept the now heavily wounded and bleeding Shin from being knocked into the sea again.The rage clouding his mind disabled him from coming up with an actual strategy but it was still obvious to him that even in this mode (Wich would later be named the Solar Surge) was unable to give him the physical strength needed to overpower this opponent, only long range attacks could save him now.

Once again Shin unleashed a wave of fire from his blade but this time the marine didn't give him the time to recover, knowing it was only an illusion he only bothered to step aside a little so that he could keep his opponent in sight and just before the fire reached him Zane called out."Kukri Spin."but what happened next threw him off, the flame passed trough his lower right arm and though he knew it was an illusion the pain felt no less.

He could feel his lower arm being on fire, the terrible heat causing a horrible pain that would've disabled a lesser man but what really surprised him was that he could see his arm burning while the marines that were hit by the attack seemed untouched by the flames before.This surprise caused him to miss his intended mark and instead both his kukri blades embedded themselves in the mast with such a force that Shin ( If he could think normally.) would've feared that the mast might break.

Biting trough the pain, Garrick bolted towards Shin, the flames had gone out already but his right arm looked more like a charcoal then a bodypart.With the knuckleduster on his burned hand he blocked Shin's blade, obviously the arm was still as strong as ever yet the pain hadn't stopped yet and with his left fist he puched Shin in the gut, batting the pirate away once again.

Shin's movements started to get slower and he realised himself that he was getting too injured and too tired to stay in this exhausting mode much longer, he had to end this fast but......How?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2008)

_Shin vs Garrick..._
Garrick smashes his fist into the deck and he snarls in fury that he hasn't killed this boy yet, administered true justice...for Garrick every continued second of this boy's existence is an abomination to him and his holy cause.

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" laughs Garrick, "You stupid little punk....let me show you what real power in the Grand Line means." Garrick didn't think that he'd have to resort to this against such rookies but he wants to end this battle here and now and then mop up the rest. 

The Marine Commander rips off his pinstriped suit and shirt revealing his muscled chest and around his chest is a weight belt. Garrick continues to look Shin in the eyes as he unhooks the weight belt and holds it up with one hand, "Guess how much weight this is?" he asks and he casually lets the weight belt drop to the deck below. *KABOOM!!* 

The weight belt smashes through every deck of _The Infinite Injustice_ until it hits the very bottom where it creates a huge crack, that if Jessie's family hadn't reinforced would now be a huge hole. "But that's not all fuckface! GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" and Garrick lifts his pant legs up revealing two more weight belts strapped around both his ankles. He removes these and holds them up to Shin, "How much do you think these weigh?" he asks again and he lets them both drop causing the same impact that the first weight belt made. 

Garrick stretches his neck and legs and smiles, he never removes the weights, even when he sleeps, "Ah that feels so much better to be free of 1300 pounds..." he mutters and he looks at Shin with a fanatical grin. 

"I burnt your whore gunslinger girlfriend to a crisp....but don't worry I'll send you off to meet her....IN HELL YOU SCUMBAG PIRATE!!!!" Garrick disappears and blasts Shin in the gut with a force far greater then anything the Swordsman has felt yet. 

_On BlackRock Island..._
Jessie hurtles over 500 meters towards the jagged, edged, rocks of the island. Even I won't survive this fall thinks Jessie as the ground closes in like a freight train. "I can't die here, they need me!!!!" she shouts, referring to her nakama. Jessie closes her eyes suddenly, "COPY COPY CLONE!!!!" she exclaims focusing all of her power. Her body shimmers and ten clones appear on the ground below her and Jessie prays that they catch her as she hits the ground headfirst, and a giant plume of rock and soil explodes into the air. 
_
Next to The Dark Justice..._
Hawthorne dives into the water and swims towards Annie's inert body. He grabs her and turns the girl over. The gunslingers face is ghostly pale and her 
skin feels cold. "If too I'm late then I'm too late," he mutters....but at least I tried like a true Marine should...he thinks. Garrick would most definitely kill Hawthorne if he heard him say this out loud.

"SABRA!!!!" bellows Hawthorne as he looks up at the railing of _*The Dark Justice*_ The massive head of Sabra, Hawthorne's snake fused bisento appears over the railing, looking down at Hawthorne. Like lightning it extends itself towards the Marine's outstretched hand and coils around it. Sabra pulls up Hawthorne and Annie up to the deck of the Marine ship. 

As Hawthorne rolls Annie flat on her back and starts CPR a Marine looks at him in shock. "Sir that girl is with the enemy!....Commander Garrick said....."  

"OH FUCK WHAT THE COMMANDER SAID. HE'S FUCKING INSANE!!!!" responds Hawthorne angrily, "If you want to report then do it!!" Hawthorne ignores the Marine and turns his attention back to Annie. 

The Marine nods, "That's exactly what I'm going to do!" he retorts as he walks away but then Sabra hisses menacingly and bites him in the ankle, pumping him full of poison. 

Hawthorne smirks at Sabra, "Good girl...." and he presses his mouth against the gunslingers.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 16, 2008)

"Super Shot: Pepper Pellet!" A small pellet shot out of the young  pirate's pellet gun and hit V in the mask.  As it struck, a cloud gas erupted all over V's mask.  "Augh!"  Only V's eyes were hurt, the Doctor's experiments had made sure nothing else would.   

V opened his eyes.  The young pirate was gone.  His eyes glanced around.  He could see Garrick smashing a swordsman onto BlackRock Island.  He could something moving behind him.  Knife in hand, he spun around and saw a pellet slam into his stomach.  "Oof!" V doubled over and skidded across the deck.    

He slowly got up, two knives in each hand.  The young pirate was defiantly standing in front of him, a pellet gun in his hand.  "You can forget about a sweet release now." "Ha! I can do something useful.  I can defeat marines like you- ARGGGHH!" The pirate screamed as knife slammed into his arm.  

V slowly walked towards Marcks.  The boy was lying on his ground, clutching his wounded arm.  V walked up to him and kicked him onto his back.  There were tears in the young boy's eyes.  V grabbed his shirt and slammed him against a wall.   

"Awesome?" V said, pointing at the boy's shirt.  "You think anarchy is 'awesome?" V pulled the knife out of the boy's arm.  The boy yelped in pain as it left.   

"I- I have dreams! Nakama! Marines like you can never take away a man's dream!" the boy defiantly stated before spitting in V's face.  V wiped the saliva off of his face.  "I may not be able to take away your dreams, but I can take away your guts." 

"A true pirate is never afraid," the boy stubbornly replied.  "I didn't mean it that way." V pulled out a short jagged spike out of his belt and slammed it into the boys stomach. Once it entered, he mercilessly began to twist it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2008)

On the Infinite.

That last punch from Garrick send Shin flying once again, this time it was almost as if he was launched like a missile and if wasn't for Mary's "Arachne's blockade." Shin might've flown straight back to North Blue."This is bad.....Oh my Oda this is bad."M.J. said in panicky voice as she pulled shin closer to her and checked his vitals, Shin would live....For now.

"Shin!"Alph called out when he saw his first and closest Nakama be defeated by the large marine, his readings told him Shin would live but the marine already headed for Shin and M.J. to finish the job, unless Alph did something about it, he dashed towards Shin but realised he could never catch up to the Garrick in time.

All of a sudden his eyes went blanck and he said."Password override."In an emotionless and robotic voice that sounded nothing like how he usually talked.
"Manually engaging Trans-Am System."Though Alph was unaware of all of this, his strong emotion caused this system to activate on his own."Trans-Am System engaged."it took longer but when it activate all the machinery in Alph started working at maximum capacity again and the limiter on his powercore was disabled, causing a drastic increase in power and a reddish glow covered Alph.

With an amazing speed now, Alph knocked into Garrick and blasted both of them towards Blackrock island,......


----------



## Kuno (Nov 16, 2008)

The guards slowed as they neared the spot the girls were.  Billy Bob?s body still lay sprawled on the floor near them.

?You two check the lights we will go see if Master Billy is okay.?  One of the B-guards said.

?Right!? The other three responded.  They moved forward and suddenly there was a cry.  ?What the hell!? one of the A-guards said as he falls grabbing onto the smaller A-guard standing next to him pulling him down with him.  A thud was heard as they landed on the gelatinous mass that was once there boss and overseer.

?Damn it!  Get off!? the first guard to fall yelled.  

?I?m trying!? said the other as they both attempted to scramble to their feet.

Heather tapped Nikki?s arm in the darkness.  Nikki then returned the tap as they moved forward on silent feet.

?It?s Billy Bob!? one yelled as he felt the man he was sprawled out on.

?Son of a bitch!? the other B-guard said  ?How coul-? the rest of the sentence was cut off in a gurgle as Heathers dagger plunged straight through his throat.

?Hey?  Hey?? the A-guard said turning toward the guy that had been talking.  ?Hey man, you okay?? he asks then hears a wet sickening sounding thud.  ?What the hell was that?!? he screams as Nikki?s hammer took care of the A-guard that still hadn?t regained is feet.

?This!? Nikki yelled as she sprang toward him like a cat, her hammer in full swing connecting with the mans head.

?DAMN!?  the last man yelled and fired his weapon.  In the light that came out of the muzzle from the shots he saw a strobe show of the two blood covered apparitions flying toward him grinning with their knives out stretched.  The gun continued to shoot lifting toward the ceiling as the man saw his death coming toward him.  Each one slicing his throat from the opposite side.  As he fell the gun went as silent as the man holding it.

?That was fun!?  Heather says grinning as she wipes her dagger off on the man?s clothes.

?If you think so?? Nikki said with a sigh doing the same.  ?Oh, I have a problem??

?What?s that??  Heather asks slightly confused.  ?We need to get those diamonds so you better make it quick.?

?We will!  But, I am not going anywhere without my hammer!?  Nikki said pouting.

?Well where in the hell is it??  Heather says standing and resheathing her dagger.

Nikki sighs as she to replaces the large knife.  ?It?s stuck in some guys head.? she says with a pout.

Heather begins to laugh as they walk forward to get the weapon.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 16, 2008)

"Good man," Fluck grins in spite of the terrible, nay, *catastrophic*, if he may use the word, situation they were in at the moment. He steps closer towards the snake sword-using Marine, while the other standard Marines backed off as he approached. At the very least, this man was not against them; he was in the process of saving Annie's life, after all.

"Who...Who are you?" one of the Marines managed to splutter out. They looked gobsmacked, and Fluck noticed a similar expression on Hawthorne's face. Clearly they had not expected his presence. Fluck shrugged; nobody was supposed to expect his presence anyway, so that was a good thing. Chaos was not served by people expecting it.

"Why do you need to know?" Fluck asked in return. The marine gritted his teeth. Hawthorne may be right, and Garrick probably _was_ insane, but like hell he'll let them all be slaughtered by the madman just because the Lieutenant couldn't see any fucking sense. He readied his rifle, pointed at Annie, and fired.

The bullet lodged itself harmlessly a few inches from the gunslinger. The marine's hands had shaken a little, and that had thrown off his aim. He quickly recovered and attempted to fire a second bullet, but nothing came out of the barrel. He defiantly pumped the trigger a few more times, but still nothing happened. 

"Oops. Bad luck then. Looks like the gun's jammed." Fluck beamed at him. The other Marines quickly raised their rifles as well, shaking off the fear and shock. Fluck shrugged again.

"Chaotic Probability."

It was the same trick he used in the previous encounter. The marines were so jittery that with a bit of supernatural adjustment, their shots all missed and hit each other instead. While they were busy howling in pain, Fluck spoke to Hawthorne. "Don't worry, as long as I am around, that Commander person probably cannot detect you. There's just something about me....however, do not think this means I will let you go if you harm her, although I doubt you will do it. I am sure you saw what happened on Syren Island, although I do not know why you didn't report my presence."

Fluck walked off onto the *Dark Justice*, and waited for more.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 16, 2008)

Gilmont watched as the strange man spoke to the marines before heading onto the *Dark Justice*.  Grinning to himself, the fat marine followed him.  Waddling onto the deck of *Dark Justice*,  he looked around for the strange man.   He saw the man's white hair several yards away.  

His grin growing even larger, Gilmont shouted at the man.  "Oy! You there! Pirate scum! How would you like a taste of Absolute Justice?" Gilmont bellowed.  Then, gripping his long spear tightly, he charged at the man, the two foot spearhead aimed straight at the man's chest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2008)

_Alph vs Garrick_
Alph tackles Garrick with such force that they both blast over the water and slide across the rocky coast of BlackRock Island. Garrick snarls in fury and punches at the Android but Alph seems possessed and he punches back as they both tumble end over end like missile's, colliding into the side of a large hill. The earth around them shakes and the hill trembles violently. 

A figure blasts out of the rubble in a blur and crouches, Garrick spits out a glob of blood from his mouth and wonders just what the hell happened. "He's that Android fucker..." mutters Garrick and as if right on cue Alph rockets out of the rubble meeting Garrick head on. They both collide with such force it generates a shockwave around them. 

Alph pushes Garrick backwards with such momentum that the Marines boots skid across the ground leaving a trail as he struggles to hold his ground.  "FUCK THIS!!!" yells Garrick and he grabs hold of Alph's waist and suplexes him into the rocky soil. The ground shakes as Alph's lands headfirst, leaving a sizable crater. Garrick spins around and grabs Alph's upturned legs but suddenly the android's lower body moves around in 360 degrees kicking around like a tornado. *BAM! BAM! BAM!* Alph's legs smack into Garrick's jaws like windmills, rapidfire, blasting Garrick off his feet. Garrick flips back to a standing position and grabs Alph's extended foot. He swings the Android around and batters him across the ground back and forth as if he's a life sized baseball bat. 

"THRUSTERS!!" exclaims the Android and jets of fire blast out of the soles of his feet, scorching Garrick's brass knuckled fists. "AAARRRRRRGGGHHH!!!!" growls Garrick. Alph flies high into the air and then flies back down ontop of Garrick like a jackhammer. Garrick however still gets up to his feet grinning, he lives for moments like these and he will not break, because he has sworn an oath to eradicate evil by any means necessary. 

Alph seems to realize this and grabs Garrick in a bear hug. Garrick smirks at the possessed Android, "What you wanna kiss, freak...GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" laughs Garrick mockingly. He's confident that he can take anything the Android can dish out. Alph opens his mouth wide right in front of the Marine....

"SONIC CANNON FULL POWER!" exclaims the Android and he unleashes a shockwave of concussive sound that can be heard for many leagues away, hitting Garrick point blank range. Garrick howls in fury as his ears bleed and the shockwave sends him flying into the nearby hill literally at the speed of sound. He hits with such force that the hill itself collapses over him into a massive pile of rock and dirt. 

Alph's eyes lose their glazed over qualities and he collapses to the ground, utterly spent.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 16, 2008)

"Holy shi-" Fluck gasped as he spotted a rather large and stoutly Marine charging at him. He was really fast, especially for his size, and that spear of his looked terribly lethal.

"Chaotic Probability!" Fluck shouted, trying to make the Marine trip and impale himself on his own spear. For a second, it looked like it had worked; Gilmont stumbled and lost his balance, but the next second he had already managed to get two firm feet back on the deck and resumed his charge. Fluck paled. "Bastard's too fat to trip!" Luckily, the extra time taken up by Gilmont regaining his balance coupled with the Marine's natural lack of speed allowed Fluck to dive out of the way.

Gilmont turned around, now in a much closer position to Fluck, and smashed the massive spear onto the deck. Again, Fluck managed to roll out of the way, but he couldn't keep doing this forever. Drawing his revolver, he turned off the safety and fired. A bullet whizzed out of the firearm and sped towards the Marine, but his experience saved him: Gilmont had already ducked, dodging the aim of the gun, and was again on the charge.

Fluck groaned at the Marine's persistence.

"Entrospyhere!"


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 16, 2008)

"Come back here you stupid!" Gilmont shouted, waving his spear at Fluck.  Although Gilmont was slow, he had large reserves of stamina, and so was able to keep charging.  Finally, Fluck stopped.  

Fluck then shouted some strange words which made Gilmont wish he had paid more attention to his tutor.  Shrugging to himself, Gilmont took the opportunity to charge straight at Fluck, spear leveled directly at his heart.     

"Aahhhhhhh!" the fat marine shouted as he ran forward.  Right before he hit Fluck, his foot slipped and he slammed down flat on his back.  Normally, the force wouldn't be that powerful, but thanks to Chaotic Probability, the force was over ten times greater.     

*The Dark Justice* began to lean over from the force of Gilmont's fall.  "Oda, I'm not that fat..."  Gilmont muttered to himself.  The boat continued to tip, and Gilmont found himself sliding straight towards Fluck.  

Gilmont slammed straight into Fluck, and the boat continued to move onto its side. "Wheeee!"  Gilmont squealed as he and Fluck were sliding down the boat at alarming fast speeds.  "Wheeee- Ahh!" Gilmont shouted as he saw where he was headed. Gilmont and Fluck smashed through the railing and fell down towards the beach below.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 16, 2008)

Fluck gritted his teeth at the point of impact, and also made sure to turn off Entrospyhere. So much for that plan. The bad luck was only minimized by not moving, after all...He was still susceptible to it in other ways. Also, this Marine was really fucking fat. What the hell does he eat?

*BASH!* The tipped ship sent them sliding at crazy speeds and Fluck could feel the heat from the friction even through his cloak and shirt. They quickly reached the end of the ship where they were blasted right through the railing by their uncontrollable momentum. Fluck looked over his shoulder and couldn't resist a sharp intake of breath. They were falling towards the beach. While it was good that they weren't heading towards the water, it also meant that he would crash onto the beach with this whale on top of him.

"Like hell that would happen," Fluck thought to himself. He closed his eyes and felt the ebb of chaos giving him more power. 

"Chaotic Probability!"

The tangled mess that consisted of Fluck and Gilmont started spinning. The inteference from the crash into railing had affected their momentum, causing them to flail around in mid-air as they were turned around and around uncontrollably. When they finally landed, rather forcefully as it was, on the beach, Fluck was luckily on top, and Gilmont had brunted the force of the landing instead.

The chaos user therefore recovered from the shock of the landing first and hastily scrambled away from the Marine, drawing his gun and firing as he went, hoping he could get a shot in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2008)

_*The Dark Justice...*_
Lt. Hawthorne is just as shocked as the other Marines to see the white haired boy but Hawthorne recognizes him from Syren Island. The scrawny kid had somehow managed to beat one MJ's bodyguards, a feat which Hawthorne couldn't quite figure out, until now but he pushes all of that out of his mind as he compresses Annie's chest, counting down. The girls face has turned a shade of blue and her clothes are scorched from the explosion. 

Then he pinches Annie's nose with one hand and administers two rescue breathes. The Gunslingers chest rises from the rescue breaths and Hawthorne repeats the process all over again. 

"C'mon you stupid girl!" shouts Hawthorne, "You survived Sabra's poison but you can't survive a little sea water!" He still has a debt to repay and he never lets any of his debts go unpaid. Sabra hisses as she slithers around Hawthorne protectively, warding away any interlopers.

As Hawthorne moves in to administer another rescue breath, Annie coughs violently spewing out copious amounts of sea water. Her eyes flutter rapidly and she grabs Hawthorne's arm. "Easy now!" he exclaims trying to get her to calm down. 

Annie continues to cough violently but when she sees Hawthorne, she punches him, out of pure instinct. Afterall the last time that she had seen him he was trying to kill her. Sabra hisses at the Gunslinger and makes a move to bite her but Hawthorne restrains the snake. 

Hawthorne looks down at Annie and raises his arms up indicating he doesn't want to fight, "Please I just want to get you back to your ship..." he responds. Annie is still disoriented and as she looks around at her surroundings, her eyes widen in shock as she's sees scores of Marines running across the deck. She tries to speak but can barely get the words out, "What......happened?" she says in wheezing voice. 
_
Five seconds before The Hawk Moon exploded...._
Annie douses the flames onboard with her foam round, the place is filled with smoke. 

Suddenly one of the poor souls who Garrick had stranded aboard the ship shouts, "THERE'S DYNAMITE BELOW DECK!" 

Annie doesn't even think because she bolts straight for the railing. As she leaps over the railing she curls into a ball tucking her head into her knees. She can hear the loud explosion and the fire engulfs her entire body for a split second. Annie shoots out of the fireball and hits the water like a cannonball. The water saves her from burning to death but a piece of wood that jets out of the explosion hits her in the back of the head and everything goes black.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2008)

The D guards were still causing Dante and Gintoki injuries but the two had figured out how to beat them quickly. They relied mostly on speed and agility, so they cornered them in the relatively small room and attacked once they had nowhere to go. Ace was doing a fine job sniping any that tried to leave. 

Despite the arkness they caught a glimpse of another person crouching and placing something on a supporting pillar. It was Shinpachi working his way through the factory with the explosives.

Dante slowly stopped slicing into a guard as they all felt the ground shake. For a moment they thought the bombs had gone off prematurely, such was the intensity of the vibration, but it kept repeating and intensifying. Suddenly the back wall crashed out and most of the roof, Gintoki and Dante were the only ones to react quick enough and get out, before the building collapsed, instantly killing the remaining guards.

Dante, Gintoki and Shinpachi stared in amazement at the sight before them. A pair of massive mechanical legs with a cockpit on top of them and two weapoon bays on either side. Shinpachi's eyes were sparkling at the sight of such a technological wonder

"Snap out of it and keep going." Gintoki said pushing him.

"Y-yeah. Here," he threw them one of the explosives, "I always carry a spare. It's unset so you are gonna have to blow it up yourselves. IF you manage to put it on the thing, I'd suggest at the crotch because it's central."

*"Fine, but this doesn't make me gay because its a female pair of legs!"* Dante exclaimed

"Whatever gets you through the day..." Shinpachi said smiling and ran off, just before th mechanical beast fired a huge round of gunfire at the trio. Dante and Gintoki dived behind thr rubble of the destroyed building.

They nodded at each other and darted out on either side, trying to flank the thing, but ontop of being huge it was fast and agile. It leaped, aimed downwards and fired huge flame at the pair. Gintoki started to move, Dante smiled and help up Agni, the red sword with the flame dial. The Dial hungrily absorbed the fire asthe robot, landed with a thud on it's feet facing the two ominously


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2008)

Rek happily skims through the aisles of the Translator's guild library. He had heard rumors that books from places as far as the sky islands were stored here, as well as hundreds of other tomes from nations all over the world. One book quickly caught the attention of the Raven-haired noble. "Ohara; The  Sacrificial Mask of the Demonic Aristocracy." The noble found the book highly interesting. In the deepest anals of the underground book market, it was quite well known that Ohara was a scapegoat used by the World Government to hide something that could have destroyed them. The problem was, no one had the guts to tell the truth. Those that did were quickly executed. "I can't believe books like these actually existed." Rek thought. He took the book from the shelf and sat on an old red couch near a coffee table. "This should be a most interesting read." 

*The Windy Dirge*

Matyr was on the deck, testing his machines as usual. Today, he and his engineers were experimenting on a new type of weapon Matyr had meant to test for weeks. Tightening his bandana and tucking his shirt underneath his pants, the brown-haired noble took out a spherical, top-like device from his vest pocket. "Flipper Top MKII, ready." Matyr's engineers put on their steel welding masks and barricaded themselves behind a shield Rek had turned into diamond. It had become a nuisance for the Monarch crew to always buy new steel shields or forge some in the workshop, so Rek had transmuted the remaining steel shields into hard, near unbreakable diamond.

"FIRE!" Matyr spun the top with a silver thread and launched it into the air. Spikes began to protrude from the top in all sides. A few seconds later, the spikes fired, causing it to rain steel upon the hapless engineers. Luckily, they had hidden underneath their diamond shields. Matyr, however, was not as fortunate. "AAAAAHHH! " The young noble flailed around, panicking as the spikes rained above. 

"Lock On!"

Bullet after bullet intercepted every spike that was about to hit Matyr. "That was close!" From the roof of the navigation tower, a very vibrant Cass took out every spike that was to fall on Matyr with her handgun, her sogegan not even activated. "Excellent work, Cass. Your heart is slowly becoming in tune with the universe, just like any great sniper." The crimson-eyed sniper blushed at the voice in her heart's praises. "Aww, thanks, voice in my heart, I wouldn't have done it without you!" She yells. On the deck, Matyr shakes his head in dismay. "She has got to stop talking with herself."

Inside the Windy Dirge, Jun was walking down the carpeted hallways when she passed by Rek's room. "I wonder..." The warrior grabbed the glass doorknob, and and twisted it, opening Rek's chamber. "Yes!" She exclaimed in the inside. "This day shall be most enjoyable." She thinks evily. 

*Vittorio's streets*
Accompanied by a slew of Cipher Pol agents, Sogar and Fasola Du Mortis walked towards the Translator's guild at a liesurely pace. "So watcha been doin' cousin!?" A curious Sogar asked his older cousin. "Well, I've been around...stuff..." He replied as vaguely as possible. "WOW! I wish I were around stuff too cousin!" Sogar yelps gleefully, much to the goateed Fasola's annoyance.

Back in the docks, Daran Dolfino cautiously entered a newly-opened tavern. Despite his name being cleared by Lord Claudius, many members of Cipher Pol still hold a grudge against him. The fishman sits at a distant corner of the tavern. A waiter gives him a menu, from which he orders the roast seaking sauteed in garlic sauce. After beeing left alone, He takes out his dendenmushi and calls the Makosou headquarters. "This is Daran Dolfino! Cipher Pol 3 had relocated itself to Vittorio Island, in the Calm Belt, for a training regimen. Snootypants has suggested the attack on Cipher Pol 3 be postponed until they return to the Grand Line." His last words were a lie, of course. If the Makosou find out that Cipher Pol was here to protect high-ranking nobles, they would surely send as much of the elite agents as possible to capture them, including Fasola.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 17, 2008)

On the Infinite

The heavily injured Shin was lying down, unconscious, while M.J. was using her Df ability to stitch the many cuts Shin had recieved in his battle, she had dragged the pirate to a cabin and was praying to Oda that not another insanely strong marine would discover them.The doctor wasn't that much of a fighter and decided to atleast try and keep Shin alive while she was praying to Oda for a miracle.

"Damn, I really got my ass kicked huh?"The now slightly patched up Shin mumbled as he attempted to get up, though Mary tried to stop him from doing so."Shin, you really should lie down and rest."The doctor knew exactly what was going to happen if Shin attempted to get up and continue fighting.

"If you hadn't noticed there's a war going on our ship."He replied as he struggled to get up to his feet but as soon as he succeeded into doing that he collapsed trough his knees but was caught by Mary."I haven't been this beat up for a while now."The last time was when he defeated Jack Marrow but Shin had became a lot stronger since then yet this time he was almost easily defeated by that marine.....That killed Annie.

He felt a sharp pain in his chest as he remembered what had happened before, the trap the marines had laid out for the crew had taken Annie's life.........No matter how injured he was, he had to make that marine pay for that though as he started to become enraged again Mary injected him with a sedative substance.

"You're in no condition to walk, let alone fight."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2008)

_Blackrock Island..._
Alph lays facedown on the ground, his android body inert after using the Trans Am Boost that allowed him to defeat Garrick, or so it seems....

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" a laugh echoes far beneath the huge pile of solid rock and earth. Suddenly the rubble trembles and a brass knuckled fist pops out of the ground and then another fist. A bruised, bloody, and filthy, Garrick climbs out of the rubble, his eyes as black as coal and his killing intent radiating at its most intense peak. 

Garrick slowly climbs to his feet and appears unsteady, blood flows freely out of both of his ears, all he can hear is a constant high tinged ringing sound and nothing else. Garrick can't believe how close he came to being knocked out by that last attack, in fact the last time he had come this close to defeat was when he had fought an 80 Million bounty Pirate a couple of years back.

"Goddamn, fuckin', scumbag pirates, can't fuckin' kill me...I'm invincible you sons a bitches..." he mutters under his breath, while cracking his neck back and forth and stretching his back, "Ahhh....that feels better..."

He looks over at Alph lying facedown and the Marine smiles "Batteries not included I guess...gyahahahahaha!!!!" mocks Garrick as he slowly strides towards the Android, meaning to rip him limb from mechanical limb. The Marine Commander looms over Alph and grabs him by the neck with his massive brass knuckled hand and he starts squeezing, slowly increasing the pressure. 

"LEAVE HIM ALONE!!!!" yells a voice, *BLAM!!* A tiny fist smashes into the side of Garrick's face, causing him to drop Alph and stumble away to the side.

"WHO THE HELL!?!?" Garrick exclaims, looking over and sees a young girl with purple hair, she's almost as badly bruised as Garrick is and blood pours down the side of her head. "WHERE THE FUCK DO ALL YOU TEENYBOPPERS COME FROM!!!!" bellows Garrick. 

Jessie limps towards Garrick, "First you gotta get past me..." she says defiantly, cracking her knuckles. The girl had fallen 500 meters from the sky but had survived thanks to her clones and she's on her last legs. 

"Gyahahahaha!! I can't fucking hear you, you dumb twat but I can sure kill you!!!!" he says as he prepares to dust her off with one punch.  
*
"AND US!!!!!"* suddenly five duplicates of Jessie appear around Garrick and they all pile ontop of the huge Marine at the same time.

_On The Dark Justice..._
Annie slowly gets to her feet, and steadies herself. Hawthorne supports her while giving her the rundown of what had just happened, fortunately they both go unnoticed thanks to the chaos being caused on deck thanks to Fluck. Annie looks at Hawthorne curiously, "You're not half the asshole I thought you were fella..." she says. 

Hawthorne laughs and is about to reply...*BANG!* suddenly a bullet hits him in the gut and he collapses to his knees. Sabra hisses wildly and quickly covers Hawthorne as several more bullets ricochet off her scales. Annie rolls away still unsteady on her feet and quickdraws up at the source of the attack. 

A young Marine stands on the top rigging of the central mast looking down at Annie. He holds a rifle over his shoulder and two pistols in his belt, "The names Krillon Jackheart..." he says nodding at Annie and he shoots at her.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 17, 2008)

?Just pull it out!?  Heather said to Nikki.

?I tried that!  It isn?t coming out!?  Nikki said to Heather in an angry tone.

?Rock it back and forth it will come out.?  Heather said bending down and doing exactly what she had said.  After a moment a slight sucking sound was heard as the hammer came free.  Wiping it quickly on the man?s clothes Heather gave it back to Nikki.  Keeping it in her hand so she was ready for anymore guards.

They crept forward on silent feet, making no noise as they moved with stealth to the room that held the diamonds.  Keeping close to the wall, their eyes having already adjust to the dark, they looked at each other nervously.  ?What the hell was that??  Heather whispered as the ground shook and would shake again then again.

?No idea??  Nikki said listening.  ?You don?t think they set the bombs off yet, do you??

?I wouldn?t think so.  To soon for them to be done and gone.?  Heather added biting her lip slightly.  ?So help me if they leave with out us?? she says her untrusting nature coming out in her.  ?Come on.  Let?s get those diamonds.?

?Right.? Nikki nodded as they stood in front of the door.  ?I believe there were three guards inside this room.? 
?I doubt they left there posts.  Even with everything going on.  Let?s get this done fast.?  Heather said putting her hand on the handle and turning it ever so slowly.  The door opens slightly on muted hinges as the girls crouch low creeping into the room.  

?Who?s there?? a voice full of authority calls.  ?Go check near the door.  I swear I heard something.? 

Footsteps began to fall as the girls moved quickly in the darkness.  They hear a chair screech on the floor as the C-guard shifts it.  ?I?m not seeing anything over here.?

?Of course your not seeing anything you idiot!? one of the other C-guards says to him.  ?It?s to dark!  Keep feeling around.?

More movements are heard as the girls creep around coming near the two guards that hadn?t moved.  ?Something doesn?t seem right??  one guard suddenly swings the butt of his gun up in an arc.  A move the girls had not anticipated in their silence as they moved to deal with the guards.  It catches Nikki on the side of her head with a soft audible thud.  Her breath hissed in as stars swam in her vision.

?Someone?s in here!? he yells causing the other two to swing there guns not wanting to fire and hit each other.  One guard finally fires at the ceiling, a deafening sound in the room, but the quick flash of light made the girls visible to the men.  ?Get them!? the same guard yelled.

The second guard fired his gun randomly in the direction he saw the girls in.  The bullet hits the first guard in the leg though the bullet pierces through nicking Nikki?s arm.

Nikki grits her teeth against the pain as the guard screams in agony.  She swings her hammer at his knee causing him to drop to the floor.

Heather meanwhile charged the C-guard that had fired the gun.  Her dagger collided with his weapon as he moved though she recovered quickly giving him a swift punch to the face and kick to the stomach as he stumbled back slightly.  The third C-guard began moving toward the ruckus to help his comrades.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 17, 2008)

8 years ago on Moto Island-

A young boy with silver hair lies in bed, covered in blankets and his face bright red. His parents are circled around the bed while a doctor examines him, "Please doctor, can you help our poor son?" 

The doctor takes another look at the boy and then at the parents, "I'm sorry Mr. And Mrs. Brimtale, but I can't find out what is wrong with your son. Hopefully this will all turn around." They sigh and walk the man out. 

The father walks over to the boy, "Don't worry son. You'll make it through." The silver haired child manages a smile and then turns his head in an attempt to sleep. Everyone leaves the room. 

The child falls asleep and begins to turn back and forth in his sleep, and is heavily sweating. Suddenly he wakes up with a scream. His parents bust into the room and see that their son's skin is changing color. "What's wrong!"

"I-!" As he speaks a flame shoots out of his mouth and burns down a curtain. His mother gasps in fear, and his father steps in front of her protectively. 

He suddenly begins to grow scales all over his body, and he begins to grow in size. His parents watch in awe and then quickly get out of the building as he busts through the roof. The entire town watch as a giant Dragon stands in the middle of their town. They are pointing at him and asking all kinds of questions. 

The dragon looks around, just as confused as everyone else, maybe more. Before anything can be figured out, a large man in a leotard comes nad punches the dragon in the gut. He cringes in pain, and suddenly a woman with a beard wraps her beard around his leg and pulls, knocking him over. The dragon transforms back into the little boy and is unconcious.

In a flashback of memories the parents are shown shaking hands with a man dressed like a ringmaster with the people that defeated the dragon, and then the little boy being taken into their ship in a cave. 

Presently, the rampaging Tatsu holds his head in pain, _"I-I won't...I won't lose control again!"_ He thinks back to his childhood and then to his battle against the fishmen, _"I won't hurt any of my friends ever again!"_ He says, holding his head, and stomping around.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2008)

gintoki and dante had tried near enough everything but there was barely a scratch on it. it had a thick metal frame making it immune to just about everything.

"a weapon is only as good as its master and that, dante, is just a weapon with a human driver." gintoki said as dante looked up at the cockpit. the man, who was barely visible seemed to have a white lab coat on, it seemed as of this was a moment of desperation and not a planned attack.

"guess that explains the dead guards." dante said looking at the blood seeping out of the rubble,"plus, judging from the massive metal arm in the other factory, I doubt this is the finished article." dante continued, putting agni and rudra back on his back.

they looked at each other and nodded in agreement. they would focus on the driver as opposed to the machine.

"I need 15 seconds." dante said , his eyes glazing over.

"fine. I can only do this once so make the most of it." gintoki charged at the machine, evading some of the rapid gun fire but taking a good few hits. he swung the red queen above his head and released the sword, straight into the machine gun turret. the sword drilled through the metal and penetrated deep, causing the arm to explode. the machine reeled back, reflecting the scientists panic.

dante had his right arm fully charged with chi and his face full of rage. he sprinted towards the reeling machine, jumped high, landed on the cockpit and slammed his brightly glowing fist against it.

the cockpit cracked and smashed, but the intention wasn't to smash the plastic, but just like against heather and nikki, to release enough chi to completely disorientate the untrained scientist.

the machine moved around erratically as the scientist lost all bearings and pushed everything. gintoki bravely ran up and attached the explosivs on the crotch of the mechanical beast.

now it was up to tri to shoot it, and they prayed he would understand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2008)

_Blackrock Island..._
Garrick smashes his boot into Jessie's face and crushes her skull like a pancake, thankfully its only a clone. All around Garrick lay the dismembered bodies of Jessie's clones, suddenly they all shimmer and disappear. 

The true Jessie is several meters away from Garrick on her knees, breathing heavily, her right arm broken. Ontop of that she bears the equivalent pain and damage that all of her clones received but she doesn't care and would bear even more because at least she's prevented Alph from being harmed, but now she's at her limit. 

Garrick smirks at the female shipwright, for almost half a minute she had actually managed to go punch for punch with him though obviously the girl was still no match for him but still an impressive feat nonetheless, "I like your style kid, you fight just like I do, straight and no nonsense, always moving forward no matter what. Too bad I have to execute you for being a scumsucking Pirate though..." 

"Screw you!!" retorts Jessie as Garrick strides towards her with grim determination. Suddenly Jessie punches at Garrrick with her last remaining strength but Garrick easily catches her fist with the palm of his hand like a catchers mitt. "Let justice be done..." mutters Garrick and he squeezes down on Jessie fist, the sounds of tiny bones popping.

Jessie grits her teeth in pain but refuses to give the Marine the satisfaction of hearing her scream. Garrick raises his free arm onto the air over Jessie's head, like a hammer over an anvil. This is it thinks Jessie but at least I gave it my best shot....
*
The Dark Justice...*
Hails of bullets fly as Annie and Krillon fire at each other, each one in the others cross hairs. Krillon swings from platform to platform on the central mast firing down at Annie as she zips around the deck staying a step ahead of his aim and returning fire. "He's got the high ground...I've gotta neutralize it" mutters Annie

Annie, guns down three Marines in her way and leaps over their bodies, at the same time she takes off her burnt leather jacket that Rek had bought her and she tosses it up at Krillon, obscuring his line of sight momentarily. Sorry Rek she thinks, you can buy me another I guess. 

"That won't do you any good!" exclaims Krillon as his bullets rip into the scorched jacket.

*"KILLSHOT!"* shouts Annie and a shell hits the jacket, generating a small but potent fireball. Krillon dodges out of the fireball's path to another platform, looking for Annie down below but she's gone. 

Suddenly Annie appears from around the central mast swinging on a rope and fires at Krillon from behind. Krillon dives away and spins in the air as a hail of bullets blast into his platform and he returns fire as he leaps away. Annie swings around on the ship rope as if she's Tarzan, avoiding Krillon's counter fire and rebounds off of the mast with her feet, somersaulting in the air. 

*"GUNSTAR ROUND!"* she shouts and she fires three shots at the central mast of *The Dark Justice* with her most potent ammo. *KABOOOOM!!!!!* The middle of the mast trembles and explodes in a plume of fire and smoke. Annie is knocked away from the force of the blast and she lands ontop of a pile of Marines below deck. 

Annie smiles, if she's gonna go down then she's gonna take out as much of this whole damn ship. The central mast of *The Dark Justice* blows apart and the top half burns in an inferno, and suddenly the top half of the mast comes crashing down on deck over almost fifty Marine's, plus Annie. 

The girls eyes widen with surprise, "THINK FAST!!!" Annie shouts and she leaps over the heads of Marines who seem to be frozen in shock. *CRASH!!!* The mast lands onto the deck of the Marine ship with tremendous force, most likely crushing anyone caught underneath. 

The gunslinger crawls away, her feet only inches from where the mast crashed then she hears a familiar sound as Krillon cocks the hammer of his revolver aimed right at her temple.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 17, 2008)

Tatsu stumbles around holding his head, he then roars again, shooting more fire out of his mouth. He looks around looking for the next victim on his rampage, however he spots a familiar face. It is Alph, the android is lying on the ground, possibly dead. His eyes grow wide, part of his subconcious remembers a few days ago. With Shin, Alph and himself on the ship, Shin ready to dismantle Alph if Tatsu hadn't stopped him. 

He then looks a little over and spots two more familiar faces. One is Jessie, the the crew's new shipright. Though he did not know her too well, even in this state he could recognize her as nakama, and there was the man with his hand crushing her's and his other hand raised, ready to smash her skull. This as also easily recognized, the man who had hurt so many of his crew mates, and caused him to grow into this crazed state.

The rampaging dragon suddenly focuses his rage onto one man: Zane Garrick. The dragon charged at the man and raised it's giant claw. He then slammed it down on top of the marine, just in time to save Jessie, though she was sent tumbling away after the impact, even though he did not hit her.

The dragon's eyes narrowed down at the marine that was under it's fists, they were glowing with rage.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 17, 2008)

_Ace..._

Ace still behind some box's looked around teh corner to see a dead guard with a rifle in his hand. "Fuck yes!" Ace yelled picking it up and quickly firing 3 shots. Two of them hit a guard while one missed and hit a wall. "Shit it is only a 4 shot!" He quickly got behind teh box's. "Damn it i need ammo!"  He said quickly turning around teh corner to see the dead guard with 4 box's of ammo on his belt. 

Ace started thinking he knew he would have to move fast or suffer a severe shot, but no matter what he would most likely get shot. "Agh!" ace yelled running out to grab the ammo. 

"Shit that hurts!" Ace said as he got a hit to his right arm. He quickly started crawling and grabbed he ammo then made a run back with out getting hit. 

"I am so lucky i am a lefty!" He started to reload and then saw a huge explosion. "Damn it they are already into teh weapon factory!" 

_Sniper..._

Tri looked below on teh D guard battle field. "Heh all dead.. Wait two left!"  He said as he saw two D guards hiding behind part of teh crashed building. 

He quickly fired one shot into teh back of ones head. The other he could see shot up and started running into town. "I well play with you..." He said as he was about to get into town Tri fired a shot it hit he stomach and he fell to teh ground in pain. 
"Die!"

Tri quickly went over to teh other battlefield it was still going on since there where a ton of other guards. "Heh..." Soon Tri fired hes last two hots hitting two A guards in teh head each fell to teh ground dead. Tri began to reload.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 17, 2008)

Anglora along with Jackie continued their assualt upon the Ciphor Pol base. She slashed down numerous CP1 agents with her hibana nails. Anglora took her stance for a hibana drill and initiated the attack. She went through numerous walls in the building creating chaos. Anglora then gathered sparks into the palm of her hand creating a spark orb that resmbled the sun. *HIBANA NO SUNSHINE!* Anglora threw the orb and it connected with 1 of the walls inside the building. The orb went off like fireworks in every direction. Anglora looked over to Jackie *We're almost through here hun. But somethings not right here. The CP1 director hasn't revealed himself yet. Things are almost too easy.*

Anglora continued until she came upon a room with CP1 agents lined up like army men. Then from the ceiling dropped a huge man in a suit in top hat. He was weilded 2 canon looking guns. A big grin came across his faced as he looked at Anglora and Jackie. _I am the CP1 director Jugo and my job is to wipe away scum such as yourselves._ Jugo pounced into the air with such force that the ground began to crumble as he jumped. He fired both the guns at Jackie and Anglora and the bulltes resembled missles. They would surely explode on contact.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2008)

_Blackrock Island..._
Garrick looms over Jessie with his massive raised over her head, "Evil will never triumph in this world..." mutters Garrick and he prepares to cave her skull in. Then the ground shakes like a beating drum and a huge Draconic creature appears over the horizon. 

Garrick scowls, as Tatsu charges at him and blasts him over the head with his giant claws. Jessie is sent tumbling backwards and she looks up wide eyed at Tatsu from the ground, the girl had never seen his full Dragon transformation before. 

Meanwhile Garrick shakes the cobwebs from his head and he sees that he's pinned down by the Dragon's clawed hand. "GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I read about your file slave boy, even your parents gave you up, you fucking savage beast!!!" he hollers at Tatsu and the irony that he's calling someone else a savage beast is totally lost on him. 

Then before Tatsu can spew fire at him or do whatever the hell it is that Dragon's do, Garrick moves his hands in a blur and throws his right brass knuckle at Tatsu's right eye, like a speeding baseball. 

_With Annie..._
Krillon presses the trigger but something moves in a green blur emitting a hissing sound as Sabra covers Annie's head with her scales. Krillon's bullet ricochets away and Hawthorne tackles Krillon from the side sending the Marine marksman stumbling off his feet. Sabra spins around and pins down Krillon before he can fire. 

Hawthorne clutches his gut which bleeds profusely, he looks at Annie, "Get back to your ship now!! Your crew needs you," he tells her.

Annie gets up staring at Hawthorne with disbelief, "Why are you doing this!?" she asks him. 

"I repay all my debts in full, miss," he responds. 

"They'll execute you...." Annie replies, "Come with us," she replies. 

Hawthorne laughs, "No I'm a true Marine and I'll die as a true Marine...thank you for showing me the true path, I lost my way but not anymore...." he says at her with a grim face. Annie frowns and  wishes that she could say something more, instead she nods and speeds away as fast as she can towards _The Infinite Injustice_.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 17, 2008)

Garrick vs Tatsu-

Tatsu stumbles backwards, holding his eye after the Garrick chucked one of his brass knuckles right at his eye at full speed. "GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I knew this crew was full of weaklings!" He walks over to Jessie who is heavily injured and is next to Alph, trying to see if he is alright.

"Get over here!" He grabs her by the throat and holds her above the ground. He then looks at the powerless Android, "You're all pathetic! Your Gunslinger Girl has been blow to pieces, your swordsmen wrecked by yours truly, V has probably slit that little idiot with the pellet gun's throat by now, I've already taken out this hunk of junk," He says as he kicks Alph, "Any other memebers of your crew won't be living much longer. All that's left is you and this little one right here..." He looks at the struggling Jessie in his grip with an evil smile.

Tatsu recovers and attempts to attack Garrick but he is met with another brass knuckle in the gut before he can react. Garrick then picks up a boulder and kicks it at the dragon, knocking it off its feet, "And then there was one...but not for long." He says tightening his grip, Jessie tries to use her strength to escape but is too weakened from all of her battles. 

Suddenly Tatsu stands up with a roar and shoots fire at the ground, it bounces back and encircles his entire body. Garrick looks curiously at the giant inferno, "What, killin' yourself before I can get to ya boy, or should I say beast!"

The fire clears and leaves nothing but a lot of steam, a voice can be heard from inside it, "My friends aren't dead..." 

"Oh? The beast speaks? Well I hate to break it to yah, but you nameless punks are finished!"

A figure walks out of the steam, it is Tatsu but he is in a transformation that has never been seen before. His scales are spiked straight up along the edge of his forehead, there area also mutliple giant scale spikes coming out of both of his arms as well as two coming from his knees. "Dragon Master Point..." the newly transformed Tatsu says as he walks out of the smoke, all of his clothes ripped to shreads except for his pants which are not completely destroyed.

"Well this is new, but if you couldn't beat me as that giant dragon, whadya think you're gona' do when you're not even bigger than me!"  In a blur Tatsu flies forward and stabs the spikes on his right arm into Garrick in a tackle. The shock forces him to drop Jessie to the ground, she grabs her throat and begins to cough. Tatsu keeps pushing Garrick, his spikes stabbed into his chest, through rock after rock and into a giant cave wall, making a large crash. 

He pulls his arm out of Garrick and takes a fighting stance, "You will pay..." He says as he rushes forward, ready to beat Garrick to a pulp.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 17, 2008)

Jackie & Anglora VS Jugo


Not knowing what to expect of this new opponent Jackie ordered Leo to switch to his Reset-mode again, and he proved wise in doing so when the man fired those almost cannon like guns and launched two deadly projectiles, one heading towards each of the Makaosu agents.
The missile heading towards Jackie exploded first,it's explosion taking a part of the wall and floor with it and a cloud of smoke hid the assasin from view.

"Damn, I just get this suit cleaned."A tiny figure within the smoked said, when he came into view again."It seems I was in time and reverting to bebi form was unnecessary."The now infant assasin said while brandishing a green and silver Desert Eagle, moments ago while he reverted to bebi form (Obviously a smaller target is more difficult to hit) and shot the missile mid air once before he was in it's blast range.....The debris made his suit dirty though.

"You okay, my princess?"He asked his partner Anglora, it was not a smart thing to call her by her name ofcourse.


With Alph

The blink eyes belonging to the androird lit up once before he got up again, it required quite some effort with the damage he sustained and it took a while for he realised what was going on."Shin!"He called out, though that last thing he could remember...The sight of his injured nakama being attacked by Garrick on the Infinite was replaced by the sight of Tatsu taking on the marine.

His hands and legs were damaged the worst, yet he had no idea how this happened nor how he ended up all the way here.

With Shin and M.J.

The two were making their way across the Infinite, the now tranqed Shin (M.J. was surprised he was still walking after what she gave him but then again a normal man couldn't have taken that much damage neither)was being supported by the doctor, Mary was only going along with it since she was looking for someone that could protect the two of them from the marines on board.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 17, 2008)

As V slowly twisted the knife, Marcks shouted in intense agony.  "The pain will only increase.  Save your shouts for later."  After V had completed a 360 degree circuit with his spike, he pulled it out.  He then grabbed Marcks's left hand and began to snap fingers.  

By the time he got to the middle finger, Marcks was panting and begging on the ground.  As V was about to snap the middle finger, Marcks defiantly raised.  V's boot slammed into the hole where his knife had been.  "AAGGGHHH!" Marck's screams could be heard throughout the ship.   

Before V could do anymore damage, he felt the muzzle of a pistol on the back of his head.  V spun with a knife in his hand.  As he did so, Marcks collapsed onto the ground.  V found himself face to face with OC.   

"How the hell did you end up with this crew? You were supposed to bring down the Doctor." "That doesn't matter.  You're killing one of my crew mates best friends.  That crew mate just so happens to have connections to the Doctor." "Before I let you go.  Now I'm going to make sure you die.  I haven't killed anyone in seven whole hours."  V's arm moved in a blur at OC's neck.     

Before it could strike, a grenade sailed in between the two.  In shock, the two leaped back.  Smoke shot out, blinding everyone nearby.  The smoke soon cleared, but OC and Marcks were gone.  "The grenade came from... that way." V looked towards *The Dark Justice*.   

_*The Dark Justice...*_ 

Sabra hissed in surprise as a grenade shot out of Krillon's jacket towards the *Infinite Injustice*.  Krillon's shot out, and he soon had Sabra by the throat.  "Stupid snake,"  he muttered and tossed her aside. "Soru." Krillon disappeared in a blur.  

Krillon reappeared behind a rock.  He pulled out a walkie talkie and spoke into it.  "OC is safe.  You don't need to worry about his well being for now."  "Excellent.  The girl?" "She is alive as well." "Good.  We will need an ally with Jack if we are to succeed,"  the Doctor rasped.  "Report completed.  X-94 out."  Krillon shut off the walkie talkie and threw it into the sea. _ 

The beach..._ 

Gilmont watched as the half-dragon beast thing charged at Garrick.  Now he truly wished he had paid attention to his tutor.  He shrugged to himself.  "Knowing what something is called doesn't mean anything," he reassured himself.   

Gilmont picked up his spear.  "ABSOLUTE JUSTICE!!!" he bellowed and tossed the massive impaler at the half dragon thing.  "Hahahha! That was pretty good!" he said to no one in particular, not even looking at the results.  "At least it was better then with that silver haired weirdo.  I didn't get one successful attack on him! And he escaped to..." 

Gilmont waddled to the edge of the beach and saw Krillon tossing something into the ocean.  "Hey! What are you doing?" Krillon turned around with surprise in his eyes.  "Uh... nothing," he replied.  Gilmont shrugged and the two headed back to watch the results of Garrick versus the half dragon thing.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 17, 2008)

_Anglora and Jackie vs Jugo_
Anglora thought about what she could do in this situation. Using her devil fruit powers in front of a Ciphor Pol director would most likely get her caught. Anglora ever so lighty used her spark ability to produce sparks from her feet and give her an extra boost for when she did a mid air back flip to avoid the missle like bullet. As the bullet made contact with the ground, it caused an explosion. The smoke cleared and Anglora stood there, her cloak swaying slightly. Anglora looked over to Jackie. *I'm fine hun.Thanks for the concern.*

Jugo had a rather surprised expression on his face as when he learned that both the Makaosu agents had avoided the bullets. _I see that I'm not dealing with your average every day scum._ Anglora had a foul expression on her face under her mask. Being called "scum" was something that she would never tolerate. Anglora started towards Jugo at an amazing speed with 1 of her clawed hands out. Jugo 1 of the cannon-guns from his shoulder and used it as a club as he tried to demolish Anglora. Anglora side rolled the first swing as it crushed the ground. Jugo went for another strike with the other gun but Anglora jumped oonto the previous gun that is on the ground and eluded the first.

Anglora jumped up towards Jugo's chest. Both of his arms were now occupied with picking the massive guns from the ground. Anglora prepared an attack but Jugo quickly headbutted her, sending Anglora flying towards a wall. She smashed into the wall. Jugo picked up both the guns and started to reload them.  Anglora positioned herself so that her feet was facing the wall. *Hibana no soaring.* Anglora said quietly to herself as she blasted from the wall ith sparks towards the director. The director couldn't react fast enough with the massive guns and Anglora extended 1 of her claw fingers towards Jugo's chest. The nail pierced Jugo and Anglora sent a stream of sparks into the nail to stun Jugo. Jugo began shaking as if he was shocked, (which he was) and he was now wide open for an attack.

*Your turn hun.* Amglora said to Jackie.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2008)

Annie leaps over the railing of _The Infinite Injustice_ and sees dozens of Marines on the ship. She rolls across the deck as a loud explosion hits the Pirate ship, momentarily blinding her vision. 

"What the hell was that!?" she hollers but she pushes this thought out of her mind as she focuses on the remaining Marines on deck. Annie loads her triple barreled rifle with a silver canister and aims at as many Marines as she can get into her scope.....

"GET THE HELL OFF OUR SHIP!!!!!!!!!!" she bellows, *"MAX AIRBURST BUBBLE!"* she presses the trigger and a huge bubble of pressurized air blasts into the pack of Marines onboard with near hurricane force wind. The recoil hurtles Annie backwards like a rag doll and as she flies past the railing she moves her hand in a blur and digs her knife into the wooden railing holding on for all that's she's worth.

_With Garrick and Tatsu...._
Garrick coughs up blood and he clutches his midsection but then he gets up to his full height. The veins on Garrick's forehead throb and he feels intense anger build up inside of him. _They should all be dead he thinks to himself...WHY AREN'T THEY DEAD YET!!!!_ he shouts in his mind. _Justice should've prevailed by now._ 

"BAH! Fuck you and your pussy power boosts...*NOW JUST DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"* he shouts with such fury it echoes through the island. Garrick smashes both of his fists into a rock wall and lifts with all of his might, his neck muscles and veins literally popping from the exertion. The entire rock wall trembles and Garrick snarls in fury as he pulls out a hunk of rock as big as a house. 

His massive arms tremble as he lifts up the rock over his head and he laughs, "GYAHAHAHAHAA!!!" Garrick tosses the giant piece of rock at Tatsu. The Dragon Man opens his jaws wide and emits a burst of flame so large that it engulfs the rock, creating a giant fireball but then a blur speeds through the inferno and tackles Tatsu head on. Garrick knees Tatsu in the gut and then uppercuts him under the jaw, flinging him backwards.

Tatsu regains his footing leaving claw marks in the ground. Garrick charges in again and punches, Tatsu blocks and counters. Both foes move in a blur punching at each other, going blow for blow. However, Garrick starts to lose speed slowly but surely after having expended much of his energy with two previous powered up foes. Tatsu ducks under Garrick's punches and picks him up, piledriving him into the earth, creating a huge crater, leaving Garrick lying headfirst in the ground with his feet upstretched.  As Tatsu moves in to strike again at Garrick's unprotected body suddenly a spear hits Tatsu in the side with tremendous force. Tatsu's protective steel like scales thankfully withstand the stab point but the power of the strike easily floors him and bruises his side. 

Tatsu grimaces, this form is still new to him and incredibly draining. Meanwhile Garrick laughs as he digs his head out of the ground, he looks at the spear "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT!!!!!" he runs at Tatsu and grabs him by the tail and he swings him around in the air slamming him back and forth on the ground like a crash test dummy but the Dragon man digs his claws into the ground and blasts off into the sky like a rocket, his wings flapping with tremendous force. They fly so high into the sky that from the ground they look like dots. 

Garrick still in Tatsu's clutches, muscles himself out of his grip and spins around Tatsu, putting him in a chokehold. Tatsu snarls and chomps down onto Garrick's right forearm and then swings his bony spiked head backwards repeatedly blasting Garrick in the face. Garrick's nose spurts blood like a geyser but the MArine laughs with crazed delight, "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" and he tightens his chokehold, cutting off Tatsu's carotid artery. 

The Dragon Man feels lightheaded and realizes there's only one move left. He takes them into a nosedive, straight for the rocky ground below, like shooting stars. Both Pirate and Marine hit the ground so hard it feels as if an earthquake has hit the island. A wall of smoke and debris rockets sky high, clouding the battlefield.

Out of the smoke a figure limps out, its Garrick looking a a piece of raw meat. He laughs, "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! JUSTICE ALWAYS PREVAILS!!!" but then he collapses to his knees from utter exhaustion.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 17, 2008)

With Tatsu-

After the Marine and Pirate crash down from the sky, Tatsu attempted to get back to his feet. He slowly got to his knees, but then coughed up some blood. His vision began to blur, he looks over at Garrick and spits in his direction, his spit burning through the ground that they stand on. "You-You'll never hurt my nakama again!"  He shouts out before falling to the ground and passing out.

With Makoto and Felicia-

They have arrived in front of the base, "I'll check out the guards."  He says as he speeds through the entrance. About a minute later he returns to Felicia, "All clear."

They enter together and there are defeated guards on the floor, Felicia looks around, *"Not bad but..."* She leaps, draws her spear, pushes off of Makoto's shoulder and into a group of men in suits and hats. She cuts them all down in one swift swing, *"You missed some."*

"Alright, good to see your no weakling, lets keep going." He says as he vanishes into the next room.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 17, 2008)

V was sent flying back from pirate's blast.  Several marines went flying past him into the ocean.  As he flew back, he dug one his knives into the wood.  The force was too powerful, and his knife went loose.  Right before he hit the railing, he dug his knives into the railing as hard as he could.  V's mind was going wild.  He hadn't killed in seven and a half hours, the longest he had gone in 3 years.    

With superhuman determination, V clawed himself towards the girl.  He would slowly lift one his knives into the air before quickly slamming it down in farther down.  "Must... kill..." He continued to push forward, and finally the wind died down.  V leaped up and charged at the girl.   

V stood in front of her.  He was going to savor this kill like no other.  Reaching into his pocket, he brought out his favorite knife, one he reserved for special occasions.  It was a long, jagged knife with a skull at the top of the hilt.  It had no guard, and although it wasn't completely made out seastone, it was coated with it.  V grabbed the girl's hand, dragged her up, and stabbed the knife straight at her heart.   

OC carried Marcks's destroyed body.  His stomach had been torn open, and the fingers on his left hand were bent at odd angles.  He saw MJ and Shin making there way across the deck.  He unceremoniously tossed Marcks's body at her feet.  "He needs medical attention."  He pulled out his shotgun and looked around for nearby marines.  "Hopefully this will earn me more trust.  When the day comes... it'll be easier to shoot them in the back," he thought to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2008)

Annie almost loses her grip on her combat knife and only her index and ring fingers barely hold on. She is so focused with keeping her grip that she doesn't see the masked man clawing his way towards her from the side of the deck. 

The gunslinger counts down in her head, _3....2....1...._and the Airburst Bubble dissipates. Annie breathes a sigh of relief, then suddenly an ominous looking masked man grabs her by the wrist and hauls her up into the air as if she's as light as a feather. 

Annie sees the knife strike at her heart, there's no way that she can move her hands fast enough to block or quickdraw, so she does the only thing that she can do, make a sacrifice to make a gain...the gunslinger swings her body to the right at the last second and V's knife embeds itself deep into her shoulder, missing her heart perhaps by a mere inch. 

Annie gits her teeth in pain but after years of training her adrenaline kicks in and she reacts instinctively. She swings her legs upwards and wraps them around V in a neck scissor, "Enjoy the view freakazoid!" exclaims Annie as she spins around in the air along with V. Annie twists V head right into the deck with a violent thud that would've snapped a normal mans neck but V is no normal man. 

Annie crawls away and grabs the knife in her right shoulder, grimacing in pain as she removes it, tossing the knife overboard. Blood spurts out of her wound in a scarlet stream but once again she focuses her mind and ignores the grievous wound. The girl quickdraws her left revolver and aims at the masked man, hoping that the fight has been knocked out of him, because she doesn't have much left herself.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2008)

*Outside the Translator's guild*
Sogar and Fasola stare at the old doors of the translator's guild. "Cousin Fasola, do you know why Cousin Rek is in there?" Sogar asks his cousin innocently. "I have no idea, to be honest, cousin." Sogar runs up to the door and bangs on it repeatedly with his fists. "COUSIN REK! OPEN UP! I WANNA PLAY!!"

*In a tavern near the docks*
"Runninga round after Lord Sogar is such a pain..." said Bizzlit, leader of Cipher Pol 3. "At least that kid gave me a break today." The Cipher Pol leader mused as he drank his glass of beer. He looked around the tavern. Being a member of Cipher Pol, it became a habit of his to scope the area he was. He notices a tall, dolphin type fishman sitting alone at the far corner of the tavern. "YOU!" Bizzlit's points at the fishman with an accusing glare. "DESERTER! YOU'RE GOING TO PAY!" The fishman does not need to look who it was that was calling him, and immiediately rushed to strike. "Dolphin Kick!"


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 17, 2008)

V couldn't stand it anymore.  So much time without one kill... not of even one Odadamn fodder pirate! He began to shake and quiver.  "She is denying my kill... She took my knife... She will die." V said out loud, his body still shaking.  "I'm standing right in front of you, doofus." 

V's mind snapped.  For the first time in years, he had been denied a kill.  His mouth opened and released an inhuman scream.  He leaped forward, his hands aimed straight towards the pirate's neck.  The girl pulled the trigger.  

Bullets flew past V, some striking him, but not deterring him.  Still screaming like a banshee he leaped into the air as bullets pounded into him.  He came down on top of Annie, his bullet ridden body convulsing.  "YEEARRRCCKKK!" He shouted once again.  His gloved hands closed around girls neck.   

Even with his strong hands against her neck, the girl released bullets into V's body.  They seemed to have no effect.  Finally, the bullets stopped with the _click_ of an empty gun.  

As Annie's face slowly changed colors, OC walked up behind V.  Superstrength activated, he attempted to drag V from Annie's neck.  After a massive heave, he finally did so.  V turned towards OC, and before OC could react, he had three knives buried in his chest, but he was still alive.   

"YEAAARCCKK!" V let off another shriek before jumping off of the railing after his knife.  He swam through the waves, growling to himself as he did so.  V's fingers finally closed around his knife.  "Help! Help!"  V saw a drowning marine nearby.  Panting, he swam as fast as he could over to him.   

"T-thank you," the marine said as V dragged him onto the beach.  "Hey- what the hell are you-AAARRRGGHHH!" V's knife slammed into his heart.  V put away his knife  just before his bullet ridden body collapsed onto the beach.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 17, 2008)

Fluck panted as he hid behind a cluster of trees. The battle had taken alot out of him, especially since he wasn't a trained fighter.

_"These guys are strong...Much stronger than the guys from Syren Island at least,"_ he thought to himself as he observed the members of the crew fighting against the marines. They didn't need to win here. All they had to do was survive and learn from this experience; sometimes the best strategy was a tactical retreat. He couldn't do it in this state, however.

Fluck closed his eyes, concentrating on the devil within that is Chaos. It flowed within his veins, permeated his every action, and embedded itself within his very thoughts.

"Temporal Thought..." Fluck muttered. And in an instant, he was gone.

----

_On the Infinite Injustice..._

OC shrugged off the triple knives V had thrown at him, but nothing could have prepared him for what happened next: A mass of white materializing onto the deck of the ship. The trained fighters noticed at once that something was, again, irrevocably wrong. It was something that resonated to the depths their very soul. Pure, basic, chaos. Destruction that, at some point or another, they had all wrought onto this world in some way.

OC blinked and looked carefully again. The boy looked- no, he [_was_ different. On the surface, the only change observable was that his white hair had now turned to, not black, but a rather dark shade of gray. Of course, Fluck could not have seen that visual indicator, but nobody had a better grasp on his powers than he himself, and so that was irrelevant.

However, the presence that he emitted was something else entirely now. Annie raised her head warily; normally she would have been knocked out, but such a baneful presence was not something that could be ignored. While Fluck's awakening was not as powerful as it was on Psyren Island, their close proximity to him this time made it lot more jarring and unnerving than it was on the island.

The same unnatural wind enveloped him, and the clouds drifted steadily, covering and blacking out the stars, one by one.

There was much chaos here, Fluck noted. The trick, then...was not to go against it, but to direct it as he willed it to...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2008)

Jessie walks/limps over to Tatsu and with only one good arm she manages to heft him over her shoulder. "Thank you..." she mutters at an unconscious Tatsu. The shipwright can hears the shouts of Marines over the distance that Garrick had deployed on the island and she tries to move faster, wishing that she had enough energy for just one clone but she knows that she would pass out if she tried that. 

As Jessie limps towards the rocky shore her eyes widen at the devastation before her. Dozens of dead and bloated bodies float in the water and _The Infinite Injustice_ is battered heavily, flames smoking out of the bow, and even *The Dark Justice* a ship twice as big and as powerful has lost its central mast, and smoke billows out of the deck as well. 

"How are we going to get back?...I can't swim," she mutters hopelessly, "And where's Alph?"

"Here..." responds a mechanical voice and Alph appears beside her, limping and heavily damaged. Jessie's eyes brighten when she sees Alph and her mood feels more hopeful. 

Alph wraps his arm around Jessie's waist and he looks at her, "Hold tight to Tatsu..." he responds. The Android calculates that he has sufficient energy for a 3 second burst of his thrusters. As he prepares to lift off, a massive hand grabs Alph's shoulder and clamps down...

"JUSTICE HASN'T BEEN SERVED YET!!!" snarls Garrick, looking literally like a demon, his face smashed and cuts and bruises all over his body. Alph's knees bend under the pressure exerted by Garrick but suddenly Jessie rakes her hands deep into Garrick's eyes, digging her nails in. Garrick howls in protest and back away for a second. 

"NOW!!!" exclaims Jessie and the Android doesn't need to be told twice, *"THRUSTERS!"* he commands and bright flames jet out of his boots rocketing him high into the air. After only three seconds the thrusters give out and Alph hopes that he calculated correctly but Alph always calculates correctly as he and Jessie just barely clear the railing of their ship and roll end over end across the deck. When they come to a halt, Jessie hollers in excitement and she hugs Alph, kissing him on the cheek. Then she looks up and sees Fluck, the mental patient.  

Meanwhile back on the shore of Blackrock Island, Garrick just stares wide eyed with disbelief at the clusterfuck that his operation has become. He starts exhaling and inhaling rapidly, his face becomes beat red and he just starts pounding the ground with his fists....
*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH"*

Garricks fists create huge craters in the ground until his knuckles are blood red and raw. *"SOMEONE GET ME  A BOAT NOW OR I SWEAR I'LL JUST FUCKING SWIM IF I HAVE TOO!!!!"*


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 17, 2008)

Fluck grinned as he saw Jessie, Alph, and Tatsu barrel over the railing just as Alph's thrusters gave out. A good crew, this one was. He didn't mind giving them this last boost before he left them. Well then, to business...He could worry about what comes afterwards later. Escaping this predicament would be no easy task, after all. Firstly, some concealment would be paramount.

Fluck waved his hand. The chaos that lay within this weather was amazing, really...He felt like he was in his element. Controlling such an explosive force would be nigh impossible for him, even in this state, but there are other ways to get what you want done. A slight nudge, a gentle push, and the forces would flow the way he wanted them to.

Slowly, silently, the air became thicker and thicker, a hint of white washed over the ocean, and before anyone knew it, a fog had lodged itself firmly where they were. Moving on, then...some speed would help. Their ship probably would not be able to outrun the Marines, and thus some assistance was doubtlessly necessary.

Since he had already controlled the weather to an extent, a little extra wouldn't be too difficult, hopefully. Fluck again tried to direct the forces as lightly as he could, but he found an inteference. Frowning, he closed his eyes to aid his concentration. The chaotic force was flowing _oppositely_ of how he wanted it to...Fluck gritted his teeth and set a small barrier of pure chaos, splitting the flow into two. At once, thunder boomed and crashed through the heavens, and rain fell through the thick mist.

Fluck let loose a sigh of relief, beaming, as his little trick luckily worked. He _was_ lucky, after all. Time for the final part of the act, then. It was up to him to wrap it up. He needed a distraction, something to stop them from giving chase. Well, he didn't have anything in mind for that, though. Fluck shrugged and just used pure force, artificially pumping the chance for an explosion. It kept raising, higher, higher, and suddenly -

_*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*_ Fluck cringed as a huge blast of force rocketed them backwards. Unbeknowst to anyone, the *Dark Justice*'s gunpowder room has crashed into the Infinite Injustice, and a small fire had sparked during the collision. Now, the fire had lit up the explosives on the ship and saved them. A few planks and some wood fell off from the ship, waiting to be discovered, and they were off, as the tailwind propelled them at speeds they could never hope for otherwise.

Fluck smiled as they escaped successfully, but suddenly fell to his knees. His hair again receded into white, and he now feeling the unbelievable backlash for using so much power at once. "Shit...I wasn't....as strong as I was from...back then...but I still need....to do one last thing." Crawling along the deck, it seemed to take an eternity for him to reach the end of the ship. Fluck ripped off his cloak, grunting, and heaved it overboard. Hopefully it would be discovered. He gasped, panting, not able to move even a finger, and his head drooped to the floor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2008)

Garrick is on a tiny mini boat piloted by two scared Marines. behind Garrick, V lay on his back, with bullet wounds riddled in his body. Garrick himself can barely stand, I'll sleep when I'm dead....he thinks anyway. The boat plows through an increasingly thick fog. 

"Hurry the fuck up!!!" bellows Garrick at the boat pilot, he wants to get back aboard that blasted Pirate ship as soon as possible. Where did this mist come from he wonders.....and in his bones he can feel a strange vibration, subtle and yet mistakenly clear but he shake his head

"But sir there are bodies of our crewmembers in the water and some of them are alive, we can't just run them over," *SNAP!* Garrick snaps the man's neck with one hand.

Insubordination is a capital offense Garrick bellows and he tosses the Marine into the water like a rag doll. Garrick looks at the other frightened Marine, "Do you have a problem with running over our crewmates?" he asks him, the Marine shakes his head but then suddenly a loud deafening explosion hits their boat like a giant shockwave, blasting around their tiny boat. 
*
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!*

Garrick looks out wild eyed into the mist but he can barely see anything but vague silhouette's and screaming voices. "HUH!?!?" Garrick exclaims. 
_
Onboard The Dark Justice..._
Marine's run back and forth forming water brigades to douse the fire that has burns through the lower decks. Hawthorne saw the entire scene with his own eyes before he was blasted off of his feet and he could swear that he saw the Pirate ship slip away. He grins as he lays back on the deck, Sabra colied protectively around him. Hawthorne slowly bleeds to death from his gut shot, then he starts laughing at the entire insanity of everything that has happened today.

"Godspeed you lucky bastards...." he mutters quietly, laughing even harder now.   

At the rear of *The Dark Justice* Clemens sits down on a barrel, totally drained from the battle. She wasn't able to user her mirror powers at the most crucial moments and berates herself for wasting it on that stupid Shipwright girl. Clemens has no clue what just happened when the huge explosion ignited, however, she did see something else very interesting, but she will keep that close to the vest for now. 

"Knowledge is power...." she mutters under her breath.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 18, 2008)

On the Infinite

Alph touched the cheek Jessie kissed several moments earlier and felt a weird sensation, the android that rarely felt emotions believed that he was experiencing the same emberassed feeling Shin would get quite often when he was with Annie and Alph was quite proud that he had experienced something new and felt almost humanlike if it wasn't for the fact that he didn't have a sense of touch so didn't even feel the small kiss on the cheek.

Also the closest thing to a red face for Alph would be when his Trans-Am System was activated, but that didn't matter since he was an android and felt no attraction humans but emotions were nice to have as it make him feel like he was actually sentient instead of just a robot programmed to do specific things.

M.J. had placed Shin down while she was doing her best to keep the heavily injured Marcks alive, she had already stitched what she could but he had recieved quite a beating and seemed to have been tortured.

"What the hell just happened."The dissoriented Shin said while he was leaning against the main mast to keep his balance."I screwed up once again?"Out of frustration he tried to smash his fist on the floor but was too spent and tranqed to even do so.....This time a second nakama was lost, his gunslinger-chan.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2008)

"Sir, your translation is finished." An old man said to Rek, handing him his tablet and book. "Excellent. What dwas inscirbed in the tome and tablet?" The old man gave Rek a roughly-drawn map. "The tablet contained directions, sir. It was quite surprising, really. The characters on both the tome and tablet were of Ancient Aurellian Origin." Rek raises his eyebrow when he hears the word Aurellian.

"Are you referring to the fairytale kingdom that houses the greatest sword ever crafted?  " He asks. The old man nods to Rek. "Indeed, sir, and Aurellia is no fairytale. It existed, and in fact we have books written from Aurellia." The young noble smiles. "Excellent. I would like to purchase 2 books on Aurellia, as well as a list of translators so that I may understand the text." From his pocket, Rek takes out his wallet. "I shall pay cash, of course." He takes out an exceptionally high amount of money, 60 million beri to be exact. "And if that is not enough." From his other pocket the young noble reveals several diamonds. "Will this be enough payment?"

The old man nearly has a heart attack. The 60 million was more than enough, but judging from their size, the diamonds must have cost twice that amount. "Of course, sir! Of course!" The old man quickly wraps 2 books on Aurellia as well as the translator in 2 sheets of thick paper. "Here it is, sir." Rek pays the old man and takes his leave, preferring not to be accompanied by any of the scholars. "This won't be enough protection." The young noble takes some cardboard lying on the near-bare floor, and converts it into iron. He places his newly-acquired books inside this small iron box, and carries it with him outside. 

As Rek opens the door, he finds himself at quite a surprise when he sees a green haired, goateed man in a world noble suit and a gray-haired, whiny little boy yelling at his face with all his might. "I WANNA PLAY WITH COUSIN REK!" The goateed man notices Rek in front of him, and quickly points to his cousin. "Fasola? Sogar? What are you guys doing here?" Rek asks. "Don't you know, cousin? The famiglia conquista has begun." Fasola says to him. "All of our cousins are converging on Vittorio to take the best mercenaries for themselves. I myself was going to acquire some, but then this runt showed up." Fasola points to Sogar, still hanging on to him.

*REK VS. SOGAR*
"HIYA COUSIN REK!" Sogar says gleefully, getting off his cousin. "WANNA PLAY!?" He asks. "Well, cousin, I'd love to..." Rek was cut short when a giant block of earth rose from beneath him. "What the..." The block continued to rise, leaving Rek high on top of the earthen pillar. "BLOCKA RISEN!" Sogar exclaims. "Sogar! No fair!" Rek exclaims, a hint of amusement in his voice. "Haha! Watcha gonna do now?" Sogar taunts.

"This." Rek stomps on the stone pillar, causing several key points to turn into chalk. These key points cause the pillar to collapse on Sogar and Fasola. Alarmed, the Cipher Pol agents quickly save Sogar and Fasola with a soru. "THAT WAS CLOSE!" The young Sogar said. "BLOCKA WALL!" More blocks rise, not just from the earth, but from metal window frames and wooden crates. These blocks combine to create a giant wall that surrounds Rek. "I LOVE MY BLOCKA BLOCKA NO MI POWERS!" Sogar yells. "BLOCKA COLLAPSE!" The block walls fall apart, raining stone upon Rek. Instinctively Rek pulls his face underneath his purple coat. "STEEL SUIT!" His coat transforms into steel, protecting him from the debris that fell upon him.

A pile of earth, wood and steel engulf Rek. Outside, Sogar jumps around happily, while Fasola sweats in nervousness. "I didn't think Sogar would be able to develop his skills this fast..." He thought. Then, the debris slowly turns into cotton candy, alarming Fasola, while exciting Sogar. "FREE CANDY!" The young noble runs up to the pile of cotton candy before him. "YUMMY TIME FOR MY TUMMY!" Sogar tries to take a piece, but an arm bursts from the cotton candy and grabs him. "Sogar, we need to talk." Rek says from behind the cotton candy, and then pulls his younger cousin inside. The Cipher Pol agents try to get Sogar out, but when they take off the cotton candy exterior they find a dome of steel underneath.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 18, 2008)

The kick from Heather sent the man slamming into the wall.  He staggered disoriented for a moment as the other guard rushed up.  Heather swung around her dagger outstretched in search for the flesh of the man that she knew was coming up behind her.  It sliced across his chest, filleting him open.  As he let out a scream her dagger plunged into his throat cutting it off in the middle.  She pulled it free and readied for the guard who had just regained his senses.

Nikki twirled her hammer in her hand and then brought it down in a hard swing.  Once, twice, three times it made the tell tale sickening thud that informed everyone in the room that he would no longer rise.  Nikki stood as Heather rushed forward on the last man.

Moving forward the last guard raised his weapon afraid to fire again, not realizing his companions would no longer care if they were wounded.  She spun around as he swung his gun in front of him hoping to make contact with one of the assailants.  Heather came around behind him in her dance of death.  The well honed dagger sliced across the man?s neck spraying the room in his warm blood.  He fell to the ground as both girls stood panting.

?Damn??  Heather said as she let her breathing slow.

?You okay??  Nikki asked concern in her voice.

?I?m fine.  You??  Heather asked feeling the wall for the vault.

?Yeah.  Let?s just get those damn things and get out of here.?  Nikki said moving toward Heather?s voice.

Heathers hand slid across the smooth wall until she felt the cold metal under fingers.  As her hand rested on the lock mechanism she placed her ear against it and began to spin the dial.

?I wish they would deal with that damn thing.? Heather muttered about what ever was making the ground shake.

Nikki waited quietly with the bag they had brought as Heather patiently went about getting into the vault.  Several minutes and a dozen swear words later Heather finally opened to the treasures they seeked.  As the door swung open a red light spread out around them as Heather grinned greedily at the contents.  She marveled for a moment at the sparkle from the diamonds as Nikki became increasingly impatient.  Then with a snap Heather pointed inside.  ?Gather it up!?

?Right.? Nikki answered moving inside the large vault.  She quickly grabbed the diamonds dropping them into the bag they had brought.  She looked at the fruit sitting on a shelf by itself and looked to Heather.  

?Take it.  If it is in here it must be of value.? Heather said as Nikki shrugged and dropped it in.

Nikki slung the bag across her back as she looked around once more.  The vault lay empty before their eyes as they smiled.  

?Now lets go see if they have accomplished what they wanted.?  Heather said turning and beginning to walk out of the room.

?Yeah, see if we have to rescue them.?  Nikki muttered then squeaked slightly as she slipped in the blood on the floor.  She kept her feet and hurried to catch up to the Heather as they moved to the other part of the factory.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 18, 2008)

Stroud and Philio could hear someone just ahead calling out to them, the smoke was so thick and it was hard to see who it really was. Stroud just took a wild guess, "Myrissa!" he ran towards them, fighting through the smoke. The fire had started to spread by this way now. It wouldn't be long before this whole area was engulfed in flames. 

Philio stayed back with the other men, _"We're not going to have much time here now, we've got to back him up."_

Stroud ran up to Myrissa, grabbing her by the shoulders, he ignored the others that were with her, "You okay kid?" he asked. 

Myrissa nodded, "I'll be fine," she held up the box, "I found this." 

Stroud smiled, "That's good, we have to get back to the boat." 

Myrissa looked around, "These are my new friends," she started, "They're coming with us." 

Dee yelled as behind them a branch slumped off the trees burning, "Nice to meet you...but I think we should have a powerful urge to get the Hell out of here." 

Stroud nodded in agreement.

The group of five ran back to meet Philio and the others as he urged them on, _"Come on, we have to get back to the Reckless Abamdon."_

They charged through the woods, the smoke thickening around them as they went. They just knew they had to get out of the area.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 18, 2008)

Gintoki lay in a pool of his own blood as the machine went haywire. Dante had broken 2 of his knuckles, such was the impact of his punch. There was a large crater, beneath the mechanical beast as the impact had passed through the metal to cause a huge indent in the Earth. The beast its self was lying on the ground, firing randomly and spinning like a child would do in the snow. 

Two D guards clambered out of the rubble only to have their newly found freedom cut short by two bullets between their eyes. Tri's accuracy was incredible. Dante limped towards Gintoki who was still too close to the experimental machine and dragged him away. 

Dante waved to where he thought Tri was to give him the signal to shoot at the explosives. It was a tricky shot, given the erratic movement of the thing. The ground trembled as it moved and the actions intensified as the scientist struggled to regain control of himself and the machine.

There was only one shot, that was all that the marksman needed. It was done with some style too as Dante heard a ricochet before the massive explosion as the machine blew up in an inferno. Neither Gintoki nor Dante could have predicted just how much of a punch the explosives carried, as they flew back into a wall from the blast.

*"Son of a fucking bitch!"* Dante said stirring. 

"I need an ice cream" Gintoki said as a metal shard flew past him. Both warriors stood up and gave Tri the thumbs up in the cheesiest scene imaginable.

Then they heard another explosion, this time it was a *high shriek of an explosion, the strange one that Shinpachi had highlighted*. It was time to get the hell out of there and meet up at Area 1,2,3 and pray to God that the old man would pull through for them with their ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2008)

_On *The Dark Justice*...._
V, Gilmont, Clemens, Krillon, and Hawthorne stand at attention in Garrick's office. The ship has only just become able to sail but the damage to their weapons deck is extensive. They are currently conducting a salvage operation to recover the remains of _The Infinite Injustice_. However, Garrick would be just as disappointed if those goddamn rookies died in the explosion as if they had escaped, to be denied his kill, his prize would hurt his professional pride....in fact he prays to Oda that they made it out alive though as unlikely as it looks at the moment. 

The Marine Commander strides back and forth looking at them, his so called champions of Absolute Justice...

*"WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED!?!?!?!!?!!?"* Garrick bellows at his crew, his voice reverberating through the entire ship. 

_On The Infinite Injustice..._
At the bow of the ship, Annie leans back against the railing, wrapping a piece of cloth tight around the deep knife wound in her shoulder. She looks over at OC who sits on an empty crate and casually removes the three knife wounds from his chest. As the Supersoldier activates his enhanced healing the wounds slowly but surely begin to heal but it will still take some time to fully close. 

Annie sighs at the spectacle, wishing that they had given her some of those nifty little nanobots as well but that was never her style anyway. Then a voice draws her attention...

"I screwed up once again?" Up ahead on the deck next to the central mast Shin smashes his fist into the mast. Annie shakes her head, "Get over yourself, we all screwed up!" she responds, unaware that the majority of her crew thinks that she's dead. 

_In the New World..._
We focus on a Winter Island, Jack stands on the peak of a snow capped mountain, looking out over a vast barren valley of ice and snow, stretching out for miles in all directions. He holds his wrist den den mushi close to his face, *"We just received word sir, preliminary reports indicate that the ship your daughter was sailing on was incinerated in a freak explosion, no bodies were found...."
*
Jack narrows his eyes and grimaces, remaining silent....
*
"Hello sir?....are you there sir?"* asks the voice. 

"Jack out..." he replies and walks away leaving a trail of footprints in the snow, then he stops and looks down at the ground, his fists shaking. From a mile away you can see the top of the mountain explode, and an avalanche erupts, covering the entire valley below in leagues of snow.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 18, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice

Shin's eyes went wide upon hearing that familiar voice, he feared that he would never hear that voice again since the owner had been killed by Garrick.But when Shin turned towards where the voice came from he was pleasently surprised by the sight of his Gunslinger-chan, alive and well.
"Annie!"He exclaimed wih happiness."Is that really you?....But how?"He had so many more questions but right now he just wanted to touch her, and no not in a dirty way or anything but he had seen so many hallucinations or illusions what ever they were, that he was praying to Oda that what he was seeing now was real.

Surprisingly enough he managed to get up at his first attempt, though it was less surprising that his knees gavin rightaway causing to fall flat on his face....Hard, though he didn't care about pain anymore at this point as all he cared about right now was to find out wether Annie truly survived that explosion.Slowly he was crawling towards her, not a smart thing to do as his wounds were onepining from exerting himself like that.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2008)

Annie stares at Shin blankly and his grievous wounds as he crawls towards her, she frowns knowing that that if he's that badly hurt then the others will be in just as worse condition. Instead of smiling at seeing him, Annie feels annoyed and angry with herself for some reason. 

The girl slowly gets to her feet and walks towards Shin, then she stops in front of the swordsman and looks down at him, "What do you mean is it really me?...of course its me...I'm a survivor..." 

Annie kneels down and stares coldly at him, "Didn't I tell you not not to get so full of yourself...thinking that you were ready to face anything in the Grand Line...didn't I tell you to just run, if we encountered a powerful enemy and something happened to one of us...." then suddenly Marcks agonizing scream echoes from the rear deck of the ship as MJ attempts to treat his gashed stomach.

Annie grimaces as she hears the boy's screams, "You see what happens when we let our arrogance and ego get in the way of common sense...maybe next time your nakama won't have to suffer like this," she says to Shin and she cruelly walks past him to check on Marcks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2008)

Tatsu lies on the floor, and has heard most of the conversation with Annie and Shin. He is glad to see that she is alive, but is in no condition to be jumping up and down, or moving at all for that matter. 

He figures that Shin has most likely taken this news harshly, so he manages to get out a few words to him, "Hey, don't worry too much about it man. We all knew what we were getting ourselves into when we joined this crazy crew."

He takes a deep breath and manages a smirk, "And besides, do you think any of us would really run? I know I wouldn't and I doubt that she would either, even with the crap she says." He says laughing, a little bit of blood passing out of his mouth as he speaks. 

With Makoto and Felicia-

Makoto has ran through the first few rooms and has taken out the guards, Felicia can not keep up with the quickster, *"Damn him! If he takes all the action..*."

Makoto is surrounded by men in suits. They all have blades out and are ready to charge. Makoto smirks, "Yea, surrounding me doesn't work as well as you'd figure."  He runs around in a circle, taking each of the men out with a different punch or kick and then goes to the last one, grabs him by the tie and spins him around. He lets go and the CP2 agent slams into the wall making a hole.

Makoto looks out of the hole and sees the spiral staircase that goes around the building. He runs up them, around and around the tower, however as soon as he gets to the top he receives a fist to his face. He falls back and crashes into the wall, "What the hell?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 18, 2008)

On the infinite

Shin was about to say."I'm so glad to see you're okay, I thought you died in that explosion."But annie's harsh word quickly replaced that happy feeling inside of him into a sense of shame.......This was the complete opposite of what he was expecting to happen, he thought it would be like when they met again after he was kidnapped by M.J. but now it was as if she was blaming him for what happened.......And honestly he couldn't blame her, it was his fault as he was supposed to stronger then this, strong enough to protect all of them, maybe he shouldn't be here with the people he called his nakama.....They could only get hurt because of his ambition and his reckless personality.

Afterall it was Shin who was aiming for the top, dragging his nakama along with him and deciding for them that they would become the fourth great power.....What if they didn't even want that?
Speachless,not even able to reply anything to Tatsu who was attempting to cheer him up, the wounded swordsman simply remained on the floor, face down while he attempted to decide wether he should take a different road towards the top.

Alph was making his way to his workshop since he needed to deactivate in order recharge and would start repairing himself after that, meanwhile M.J. was forced the sedate Marcks first since she couldn't stitch his wounds if he didn't stay still........Well that was only to expected, the doctor had easily been able to treat Shin since he seemed to be unaffected by a little more pain after all that punishment he recieved but the sniper wasn't as battle hardened.

With Anglore & Jackie VS Jugo

"How thoughtfull of you princess."The now infant asssinin replied when he continued where his partner left off, before blitzing towards the much larger opponent he threw Leo in the air as he called out "Bazooka-Form."And first his tiny foot connected on Jugo's jaw with surprising strength as the CP director wsa knocked back before recieving several more punches and ending with a kick to the chest wound of Jugo.

He could've finished his opponent off with far less effort but wanted to show off since Anglore was watching him, as Jackie jumped back and his opponent was yelling out in pain Jackie caught the now Bazooka shaped Leo and launched a rocket......For several moments it was completely silent and neither of the two fighters could see anything because of the smoke and debris that rose fro that last attack.

When Jugo stepped out, seemingly unharmed, he roared with laughter_."Hahahha, you missed you baby demon!"_

"Who said I was trying to hit you with that attack?"Jackie casually said while he was sitting on Anglora's shoulder, now the two agents were behind Jugo and the moment Jugo turned around a single shot was heard yet three shots hit the CP director, one in the head and two trough the chest.He was simply showing off so that bazooka shot was simply to finish it off in a cool way, the smoke and the idea JAckie had missed was to make Jugo unsuspecting of his immenent death by the sharpshooter.


"Fatality: Executioner Style."The infant elite agent said while Leo turned back to his regular form and giggled while climbing back on his regular spot on Jackie's hat.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 18, 2008)

The girls crept along on silent feet as they moved toward the area they were suppose to meet the group of guys.  Then they hear first one explosion then another.

?Shit!  Already??  Heather mumbled.

?I thought we had more time??  Nikki said in agreement.

They quickened their pace as they moved toward the area for the finished weapons.  They heard a few people running but weren?t confronted by anyone as they weaved their way through the factory.  They enter the storage area and moved to the side.

?I think we are the first ones here?? Heather said scanning the area the best she could.

?Maybe they are all dead.? Nikki said almost with hope in her voice.

?Nikki be nice.?  Heather said with a chuckle.  ?They got us that beautiful treasure and we are going to need help sailing the bigger ship.?

?Hmpf.? Nikki pouted.  The girls fell quiet then as they waited for the men to show up.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 18, 2008)

_The Grand Line..._ 

A tall, red haired man picked up a denden mushi.  He grinned to the man sitting next to him.  "He's not going to like this, Page.  Just put it down and get some sleep." "Shut up, Savage.  Sloth isn't supposed to be taken seriously." Savage rolled his eyes.  He hated his symbol.  Page began to dial.   

"Hello, Jack.  I trust you've heard your daughter has made it to the Grand Line.  Unfortunately, I have some bad news.  She died in an explosion.  My _sincerest_ condolences.  I hope you were not too attached to her, not to the point where you would shoot yourself to save her." 
_*
The Dark Justice...*_ 

"WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED?!?!" V fidgeted uncomfortably.  His bloodlust had caused the survival of two of the enemy crew.  He didn't say anything.  He had become cool and rational after his bloodlust had ended, and he did not want to incur Garrick's wrath.   

Krillon stepped forward.  "Sir, I believe the answer you are looking for is in that man." He pointed to Hawthorne.  "This man restrained me from killing one of the pirates and then aided in her escape." 

Gilmont did a spit take.  "Hawthorne?!" he gasped as he sputtered out his beer.  "You?! I knew you had a soft spot, but treason..." Gilmont's hand grabbed onto his spear and a frenzied look entered his eyes.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 18, 2008)

Dante and Gintoki limped towards the predetermined meeting place and saw the two girls. Both the guys had looked like they had been through hell.

*"Ah! so you didn't decide to stay with Billy Bob? Honestly I'm shocked." *Dante joked as he unceremoniously dropped Gintoki on the ground

"ARGH! Idiot! I'm injured! cant you see I'm riddled, yes riddled, with bullet holes. The human body should only have a few holes in it! I have holes where you don't have any!" Gintoki shouted half collapsing with pain

*"Heh. so do the girls but you don't see them complaining."* Dante remarked cheekily making the girls blush slightly.

Just them there was an explosion, followed by a screaming, shirtless and angry Sougo running towards them with an army of guards behind him.

"You bastards! I'll kill you!" he ran towards them with a good 200 guards behind him, "you wanted me to die didn't you?! There's no way in hell I was expected to live through this! I swear to God! Ace! pick up the pace!" They all took cover from the bullets fired at them by entering the huge warehouse. It was packed with highly destructive and scarily user friendly specs. Dante picked up a flamethrower, gintoki would fire his twin pistols if it was needed and judging by the sheer volume of guards headed towards them, all would be pushed to their limit


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2008)

_On The Infinite Injustice..._
After MJ stabilized Marcks, Annie put aside whatever issues she had with her and helped the doctor lay him in his cabin. Annie could tell very well from the wounds that Marcks had received the kind of torture that masked freak had inflicted on him, in fact she had been taught some of those methods herself. 

"It shouldn't have come to this..." she says quietly while looking down at Marcks. MJ offers to treat Annie's own severe injuries but she shrugs the doctor off, "I'm fine, go treat the others first," she responds.

Down all the way at the bottom of the ship, Jessie, who hasn't even been treated by MJ yet, works furiously to mend the crack in the hull caused by Garrick's insanely heavy weight belts. Her right arm is broken and her left hand is severely sprained, but she will always put the well being of her ship before herself and hammers away, toughing through the pain.  

As she grabs a sealing glue from her satchel, she stares at Garrick's weight belt for several minutes and narrows her eyes, as if in deep thought. In all her life she had never met anyone who could outpunch her until she encountered that monster. Jessie walks over to the weight belt and kneels over it, trying to lift it up with her one good hand but she barely moves it up an inch into the air.

Jessie nods to herself, "Hmm...why not?" she mutters quietly. If that monster can do it so can I she thinks. 

"Just got to start out small...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2008)

MJ comes over to Shin, who is looking down in deep thought, and Tatsu who is still lying on his stomach on the ground, "Alright, who needs treatment," She looks at the two, "I'd say both of you could use a patch up." 

She attempts to lighten the mood but fails. Shin simply gets up and walks away, as if he didn't notice MJ in the first place. MJ then looks to Tatsu, "I'm fine, really, I'm sure there are others that need treatment more."

MJ looks at the speaking limp body, "No...I'm pretty sure that'd your in the most need of treatment."

"Oh, I-I don't know what you're talking about. I just need to walk this off. I'm sure you could take a look at Jessie or Annie or someone."

"Oh is that so? Well, go ahead then. Walk it off." She looks down at him, waiting for him to rise. He looks around nervously, grunts in an attempt to raise his body but it refuses to work for him. 

His new transformation as well as the beating Garrick gave him and his rampage in his Giant Dragon Form had taken more out of him then he thought. "Yea, that's what I thought,"  she says in reply to the motionless Tatsu, "Jessie's no where to be found and Annie refuses treatment. I'm a doctor, just let me do my job."

Tatsu sighs, "Alright, I guess this floor is getting a little uncomfortable anyway."  MJ gives a slight smirk as she begins to treat him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2008)

_Onboard the Infinite..._
Several days have passed since the battle with Garrick and his Marines at Blackrock Island. The mood had been quiet and generally somber overall but everyone has gotten the chance to heal, some faster then others. Marcks, grievous stomach wound has healed to the point where he can now move about but only very slowly for the time being, until the slash wound heals itself fully.

Jessie with Alph's assistance and some major clone assistance had managed to get the boat back in almost full working order. Currently, Alph steers the ship, following the invisible magnetic lines that will take them all the way to the Red Line and beyond, he looks down at map that he had triangulated with their route and sees that they'll be approaching the next island within the next hour. 

Annie appears from her snipers nest up above in the central mast and climbs down, leaping to the deck. "How much longer until we reach the next island? she asks the Android.

"Within the hour according to my calculations...the place is called Bighorn Island...don't ask me why..." he says. 

Annie shrugs, "So...where's mister hero?" she asks him, referring to Shin, who's self centered belief that he must protect everyone in the crew has annoyed her to no end and she has implied very loudly even in front of the swordsman. In fact her entire attitude around him has changed dramatically from the friendship that they were developing after Syren Island.    

Alph sighs at Annie's question, he's become good at mimicing human responses, "Annie you should really let up on him. It's his nature to be protective..." 

"Yeah try overprotective and an egomaniac..." she responds. Alph stares at Annie for several seconds, debating whether its his place to say something or just mind his own business and let things resolve themselves, "Tell me Annie, would you have run away if you thought that Shin had died in that explosion?" he asks her. 

Annie glares at Alph and then walks away, "Yes..." she replies as she heads below deck to her workshop. That was a lie thinks Alph but he says nothing and focuses back on the wheel. 

An hour later they come within visual range of Bighorn Island and prepare to dock.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 19, 2008)

The girls look at the running Sougo and shake their heads.  ?I don?t remember that being part of the plan??  Heather says chuckling recovering quickly from the revulsion and slight embarrassment Dante had set them into as Nikki moves quickly toward a couple of boxes she spotted.

?How the hell did they get themselves in that mess anyway!? Nikki yells dragging the heavy boxes over to Heather.

?They are men Nikki.  Probably trying to show off!?  Heather says with a laugh looking into the boxes.  ?Perfect.?  

Nikki grins taking several of the objects out of the box and hefting their weight.  ?I need to make sure and keep a couple of these.?

?Definitely??  Heather agrees taking out a bunch for her self as she hefts one in her hand.  ?Perfectly balanced.?  She gives it a toss grabbing it as it falls and throws it hard at the guards coming.  It flips end over end then lands it?s piercing tip right through the right eye socket of the guard.  ?I just love throwing knives!? Heather giggles as the man drops to his knees.  A few other guards trip on his body but recover quickly as they continue to chase.

?My favorite??  Nikki begins throwing her own knives. ?pastime!  Bingo!?  she says with a laugh nailing another.

The two blood soaked girls laugh as they start sending a barrage of knives toward the guards that are coming.  Rarely missing a target.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 19, 2008)

*"This isn't good,*" Dante said weilding his flamethrower at the first wave of unfortunates, *"we have marines amongst them and from what I remember they don't take too kindly being killed."* he watched them run around on fire and dropped the flamethrower.

*"I'm not sure I like this one, what else is there?"* he said rummaging through the boxes. Ace picked up the flame thrower with glee and continued where Dante left off

Sougo on the other hand was throwing and firing everyting, getting into almost a frenzy at having this much weaponary. grenades and smoke bombs were being thrown and taking out a number of the enemy.

Heather and Nikki's accuracy with the throwing knives were as good as Tri's accuracy with the sniper. Dante was impressed. Shinpachi was still nowhere to be seen, but he was always good at concealing his identity and masking his presence

However the 75 or so that were smart enough not just to rush in were proving to be a problem. They had taken decent positions and were attempting to overwhelm the group with a barrage of gunfire. One thing was for sure, they could not hold this position for too long and needed long range heavy support; as it was they were being forced to retreat deeper. Soon they would have their back to the wall and killed off infront of a firing squad.

"I really hope we can count on this old man Dante. Dante?" Gintoki said wondering what was taking the man so long. He weakly looked around to see Dante sticking a bit of paper in his pocket and then rejoining them with box of rifles with a bayonet.

"Why do you need so many rifles! you only need one rifle and lots of ammo!" Sougo shouted

*"I don't know how to fire a gun."* he picked up the rifle and threw it like a javelin, the bayonet piercing a man's chest, *"but I can do that really well!"* 

Despite them holding out well, more reinforcements were coming and it was only a matter of time


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2008)

On the Infinite

The lest few days Shin had been distant and quiet towards the rest of the crew, he was rarely seen outisde of the training room, something M.J. wasn't pleased with since Shin should've been resting after that last battle but she never got the stubborn swordsman to listen to her. 

Shin didn't say much to anyone on the crew, not even to his android companion Alph, when Alph finally cornered Shin and like always kept asking what was wrong Shin ismply said."I won't let anyone else get hurt because of my ambition."Though Alph assumed Shin meant he would train even harder and longer, what he always did, this time there was something odd about how Shin said that.

Though there was one person on board who Shin actually avoided, Annie with harsh words and seemingly renewed hatred towards the swordsman had actually hurt him but then again he would never admit it, instead he simply avoided like he did now when the ship docked and Shin immediaty went up to look for Alph.

"Could you help me with some things I need to do?"He sked the android who nodded in agreement.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2008)

The brigade of Cipher Pol agents surround the steel dome. With a bombardment of rankyakus they could easily break through and save Sogar, but they fear that the steel dome will collapse upon them. However, none of the realize that there are no people inside the dome. 

A few miles away near the beach, a pillar of blocks bursts from the ground, crashing onto the sands. "Okay cousin! We can come out now!" Sogar rises from a square pit, being carried by Rek on his shoulders. "Excellent. I feel much better without all those Cipher Pol agents baring down on us." He tells to his cousin, who was suddenly in a downcast state. "Something the matter, cousin?" He asks. "I'm hungry..." Rek smiles and places his hand on his cousin's shoulder. "Perhaps breakfast is in order, do you not agree, cousin?"

Back in the tavern, Daran and Bizzlit were in a furious brawl.

"SHIGAN!"

"DOLPHIN SPIN KICK!"

"SHIGAN!"

"DOLPHIN FIN KICK!"
Shigans and kicks were thrown and taken by both Daran and Bizzlit. 
"SORU!" Bizzlit suddenly disappears from Daran's sight. "I can do that to, pink glasses, Dolphin Style!" Daran uses his Soru, and disappears from the tavern. 

Outside, more punches and kicks are being exchanged, as Bizzlit and Daran fight each other unrelentingly. "Time to end this, Dolphin style!" With incredible speed Daran's foot connects with Bizzlit's face, sending him flying into the air. "Face Buster!" Daran jumps high into the air, and follows his first kick with another one, this time aiming at his chest. "DOLPHIN SABERKICK!" Daran's foot was about to connect, when Bizzlit crosses his arms with a smug look on his face. "TEKKAI!" The Cipher Pol 3 leader takes the hit, his suit recieving a massive slice that tears most of it off his chest. However, he seems to have not been injured by Daran's attack. 

The two agents land on top of another roof, staring each other down."This is surprising, Bizzlit. I remember during the old days, you could barely use Tekkai back then." Bizzlit smirks as he adjusts his pink glasses. "Well, you haven't changed as much, Mammalian Aquatic Humanoid." Daran stretches his legs, as Bizzlit speaks to him . "I see you haven't forgotten my old monicker. Let us end this now!" The two agents smile, and charge.

Outside Vittorio, a fleet of marine ships rendezvous with a giant golden warship. "Hello, cousin Stugari." A young woman with light green hair says to a blond man.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 19, 2008)

["Listen up you two." Garrick turned towards V and Gilmont.  "We have received new orders from HQ.  After the failure of our last operation, we're doing something much more... mundane."  Garrick grimaced as he remembered the call.  "Now if you screw this one up, you can consider your heads to be found with Colt's.  Am I understood?" 

V nodded.  "Aye, aye sir!" Gilmont barked and saluted.  "We're being sent to Kongal Island.  It's a massive city that has been recently flooded.  Two mob families used the chaos to wage an all out war.  The Donelli family managed to assassinate the leader of Canton family.  A stranger, not from the family stepped up and replaced him.  His identity is unknown.  The stranger proceeded to wipe out the Donelli, and now rules the Kongol Island with an iron fist.  We need to wipe out the Canton family and all of the political figures that they control." 

"This is going to be a covert operation.  Only the top officers will be sent in to deal with this.  There are several priority targets." Garrick pulled out several pictures.  He pointed to one of them.  "This is the mayor.  He can't fight, but he's surrounded by bodyguards. This killing needs to look like an accident so the World Government doesn't get blamed." 

"Next up we've got the new head of the family.  All information about him is unknown, except that he's quite young and is a deadly fighter.  The brother of the old Canton family head is also a priority target.  He is the new head's second in command.  For some strange reason, he allowed the stranger to take over.  He is a master of hand to hand combat."  

"Finally, we've got Mr. Kapinski.  He owns all of the boats used to navigate through the city while walkways are being built.  He is currently in the paycheck of both the Canton family and Everret Industries, so it is extremely important that his death looks like an accident. He is extremely strong and uses a large maul when he fights." 

"Five of us will infiltrate the city and make sure these people die.  Once they are dead, the Canton family will collapse and the World Government will move in with a new leader and will mop up the Canton family.  Clemens will not be going on this mission.  After her mistake..." Garrick narrowed his eyes.  "I don't want her messing up any more missions until she can prove herself." 

"We'll head towards Kongal Island when the repairs are complete.  When we get close, you two, myself, Krillon, and Hawthorne will head on a small boat to Kongal Island.  By the time we arrive, I want you to have your targets in mind.  Also: Don't let Clemens know about this until its too late.  She'll attempt to follow us if she does.  I can't risk her screwing up and botching up another mission.  Dismissed!" 

Gilmont and V left Garrick's office.  V headed down to the bottom of *the Dark Justice.*  He wouldn't make the same mistake he had made last time.  Pressing in a plank, a small passageway opened to a small, dim room.  V headed down.  Several of the passengers from *the Hawk Moon* were lying bound and gagged on the floor.  V took out one his knives and got to work.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 19, 2008)

Heather and Nikki look at Dante almost horrified.  ?What do you mean you don?t know how to use one of those??  Heather asks as he throws yet another bayonet heavy rifle.

Nikki laughs.  ?Should have figured?? she scans the other weaponry behind them and sighed.  ?I hate these damn things??  she adds with a sigh picking up one of the rifles and tossing it to Heather and keeping one for herself she split?s the box off ammo with her.

After loading the guns they peek around the corner to take aim.  One low to the ground the other at standing level.  They both pull back as another barrage of gunfire came.  ?Is anyone even looking for the damn ship?? Heather asks looking at the men shaking her head as they both take position once more.  

They both aim carefully at two different men hiding and fire one right after the other.  They both slam backward from the recoil.  ?What the hell kind of ammo is this??  Heather yells now laying on her back some ten feet away from where she started the gun facing the ceiling.

Nikki had been crouched low so the recoil only slammed her back onto her butt.  She looked out the door just in time to see the crates in front of the men disintegrate from the shot then a moment later they are sent flying from an explosion.  ?Apparently they explode.?  Nikki laughed looking back at Heather who just now gained her feet.  

?Really??  Heather says looking down the muzzle of the gun.  

?Yep.  A big boom!? Nikki says then shakes her head.  ?What kind of factory is this?? she mumbles looking at the men.  

?Is somebody going to check for that ship?  Or should we??  Heather grumbles as yet more reinforcements arrive.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 19, 2008)

"don't worry guys, shinpachi is not here for a reason. give the kid some time, he'll get us out." gintoki said as took out a few more kneecaps. as ever he refused to kill and was steadfast in his belief.

just then a huge red flare came shooting out from the middle of the guards and the area was suddenly filled with smoke. there was a mass confusion within the ranks, compounded by three deafenin explosions.

dante stopped throwing his spears and looked at where the explosions had come from. there it was, in all her glory. the debauchery and it was making quick work of the guards with the cannonfire. tri and the old man were waving from the ship.

"hey captain, how bout we get outta here?" dante shouted already running, carrying gintoki on his shoulder.

dante looked behind him to see the massive factory in flames and being reduced to a pile of rubble as subsequent explosions occurred. the mission was nearly complete and dante finally felt as though he had some people he could count on.

-----------------------
on an island somewhere in the grand line


Bahuk du Mortis sat infront of a chessboard, his legs crossed and a steely, confident look in his eyes. To the casual observer it looked like he was losing, and badly. A tall beautiful dark skinned, dark haired woman looked on at the two men battling. she knew that the result would be the same, her husband wins and the loser loses a lot more than they bargained for. 

She also knew that if she did not please bahuk, that the bruise on her arm would be accompanied by several more. So she stood behind her husband and did what she was instructed, namely to disrupt the concentration of his opponent using her body. It made her feel cheap being subjected to such humiliation, but deep inside her heart she loved him. Bahuk in his most tender moments was a loving man, however since the conquest began, those moments were becoming fewer and further between.

She leaned forward, revaling more of her cleavage, certainly not the behaviour befitting a former princess. The young man opposite her could not but help stare down her top, he tried to shake himself out of it but her allure was too great. She blushed intensely at the leer, whilst bahuk smiled. His counter attack had begun and his opponent was all but powerless to do anything about it.

Win at all costs.

One of bahuks most trusted subordinates entered the room, bowing graciously before him. Bahuk nodded and summoned him over.

"my liege, we have disturbing reports from the factory at syren island." he spoke in the politest way he could, displeasing bahuk would only end up in death. Bahuks expression remained unchanged, he barely had to think of his next move as his opponent was becoming impatient and going for the kill much to early. Just as planned.

"the prototype and the plans?" bahuk asked curtly.

"the prototype was destroyed, however it was entirely to do with human error, the machine worked perfectly. The plans arrived this afternoon." the subordinate said carefully.

"fine. Then I care not for the factory. Good riddance to billy bob, an imbecile if ever there was one." bahuk paused and made another move. "and what of the devil fruit he stumbled upon?"

"reports are unconfirmed but the vault was said to be broken into by two girls. Others included the same 2 white haired bandits along with the short brown haired one and the short dark haired one with the glasses that destroyed the south blue factory. Also new to the assault were two men never seen before. I pulled up the bounties on each of them from our marine connection for your inspection."

"as thorough as ever pierre van hesselink." bahuk would always use the full name when he was very pleased. "see to it that they do not bother us again." His attention went back to his opponent and his fingers twitched. He would enjoy killing this man, such were the stipulations of the match. After all, what better bet could there be other than ones own life?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2008)

_Bighorn Island..._
Overall Bighorn Island is a quaint Spring Island with many valleys and lush forests, that is also well known for its burgeoning manufacturing industry in the southern part of the island. Definitely its most striking feature and the reason for the islands name is in the center of the land where two gigantic curved horns made of fossilized bone, the size of skyscrapers, jut out of the earth and go all the way into the sky. Thousands of years ago a giant Seaking tried to destroy the island from the bottom and rammed both of its horns upwards into the earth but it got stuck somehow and died from starvation. 

The tour guide relates all of this to a group of tourists, "And that's how we got our famous name..." he says. Annie and Jessie had decided to tag along with the tourists after they had docked. Overall, Annie just wanted to leave the ship quickly, so she dragged Jessie along who was more then happy to see this new island.

As they walk past a busy avenue lined with shop, Annie spots a shop that is very much to her liking and she zips over to the storefront. *Gunsmith Brothers: If you need a gun we got it and if it don't exist we'll make it!* reads the large sign. Annie oohs and aahs as she presses up against the windowpane and her eyes seem to glitter. Inside are all types of pistols, revolvers, and rifles. 

"Annie the tour is leaving!" exclaims Jessie. 

"You go on sis I'll catch up later!" replies Annie and she walks into the shop. Jessie shrugs and runs off to catch up with the tour. 

_Alain and Setsuka..._
Their boat skims the waves as they approach their first target, the main headquarters of CP4. 

Alain drinks tea on the deck as he looks out over the horizon at the island where CP4 is located, "Just let me do all the fighting Setsuna...no need to hurt that pretty face of yours..." he says as he sips some more tea, then throws the rest into the ocean.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 19, 2008)

As the cannon?s fired causing confusion amongst the ranks of their enemies the group fled toward the waiting ship.  They rushed toward the waiting dinghy and for once luck was with them, they moved unmolested.  They jumped into the boat, with Gintoki protesting at the rough treatment.  Heather and Nikki didn?t really even hear the complaining, chatter about what had happened, or the explosions.  All they concentrated on was the magnificent ship in front of them.

It was only moments before the boat bumped the waiting ship just below the rope ladder that was tossed down to them.  Heather and Nikki climbed like a couple of spiders as the others followed behind them.  As they reached the deck the old man smiled tears shown in his eyes.  ?I thank you??  he sputtered choking on his words.  ?The town?no?the island and it?s people thank you.?

The group grinned at him in return.  *?No need to thank us!  It is a job well done!? * Dante said with a grin still carrying Gintoki over his shoulder.

Gintoki the only one still facing toward the factory spoke.  ?I think we should get going!  They are starting to regroup!?

?Right!?  Heather nodded.  ?Nikki!?

?Already on it!?  Nikki yelled as Tri was showing her how to raise these particular sails.  The sails sagged then snapped as the wind caught them jerking the ship.  ?We need to hurry!  She is going to snap the anchor!?  Nikki called to the group.

?She is a marvelous wonder sir!?  Heather said looking around starry eyed.  ?Don?t worry we will take good care of The Debauchery for you!?  she added with a flourished bow.  ?My apologies that we can?t talk about the wonders of your ship but we must be on our way now!?

The old man nodded as Tri and Nikki had run down to set off another volley of cannon fire toward the reinforcements.  ?I understand??  he said as a tear falls.  ?Your names will go down in history as hero?s!?  he says as he climbs down the ladder to the waiting boat.  

Heather watched him go to make sure he was out of the way and pulled the lever that brought up the anchor.  Everyone staggered as the ship lurched forward finally free from her restraints.  ?Take him below!?  Heather snapped at Dante about the injured Gintoki not caring if he listened.  She was to eager to steer the beast they were on.

Heather stormed forward and reached the helm and began to steer the ship through the river channels Nikki by her side.  The reached the end of the river the bottom scraping ever so lightly on the river delta then they break into the water of the sea.  ?Such speed!?  Heather says looking warmly at the ship.

?Yes, she is a beauty.?  Nikki said grinning in agreement as they left Syren Island behind them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2008)

Bighorn Island

While M.J. stayed behind on the Infinite with the injured Marcks, Shin and Alph were among those that went into town, Alph was used to the silence of the ship's swordsman now but couldn't help but wonder what was going on and where Shin was taking him."Did you need help bying supplies?"Alph finally asked when they were in a crowded marketplace, though Shin never bothered to stop and buy something from the many vendors there.

"No....But this will be far enough."Shin commented as he looked around and was satisfied with the distance that was between them and the Infinite."I've been thinking....you now."He started, the readings Alph got from Shin were quite alarming to the android and only now he started to suspect what Shin intended to do."I'm not cut to be in a crew like this, with all these people weighing me down....well you know how things are going lately, I don't feel like having to worry about all you guys all the time."

"And no, this is not one of those tearful goodbyes that is done because it is for the best for the other party, but I never had troubles like this in the year I was traveling alone so I'm just gonna travel alone again, mayve catch a ride and go to a random island, and keep doing that until I've achieved my dream."Alph was unsure how to respond to this but as Shin said."So just tell the rest that I decided to leave and that I wish them good luck."And then the swordsman left causing the confused Alph to grab him by the shoulder in order to stop his first nakama from leaving the crew.

"Shin you are overreacting, Annie didn't mean it like that....We just need to get stronger."Though Shin glared at Alph for brining Annie up."It has nothing to do with her!"He snapped at the android, this was a lie ofcourse since Anniewas certainly one of the reasons why he decided to leave the crew and it were her words that eventually led to this."It's my decision to make, so let go of me already unless you attempt to force me to stay."

Alph let go of Shin's shoulder, Shin was an important part of the crew and a close friend of his but like Shin said, he couldn't force him to stay on the crew."I'll try looking you guys up when I've taken Mihawk's title of greatest swordsman _and_ Shichibukai."With these lasts words Shin left Alph who simply stood there in disbelief, he never saw this coming.

On the Deleter

The state of the art battleship was making it's way to Bighorn Island, in command of the ship and it's passengers was a thin man wearing a labcoat and holding a bleeping device in his hand, every now and then the speed of the bleeping would increase.
"Ah finally we found that machine giggity, I'm so curious to see wether my babies were a succes giggity."They weren't really his babies ofcourse, he was only an assistent during their creation but it was him who was assigned of taking care of them while they were being tested by capturing another very interesting subject......Glen had heard of an android with it's own (Atleast semi) perpetual power source and was more then anxious to get his hands on a prize like that.....And this fieldtest his superiors send him on was the perfect chance for him to do so.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 19, 2008)

Ace smirked as he watched teh Sea before him he couldn't move his right arm which was patched up good. "Ah the sea!"  He said as he Tri walked beside him. 

"Great isn't it?"  Tri said looking at teh Water below. "Yeah...It is.."  Ace said as they both went quiet just watching. Tri began to walk up to heather. Ace just stayed watching the see. 

"Captain! Tri yelled to Heather from teh deck below. "Are nest shop would be?!"  He said with a smirk. Ace turned around as he said that waiting to hear he was curious to what was there next stop. "Make it somewhere where I can make money!" He yelled looking at heather. He moved his eye's to Nikki which liek normal had a look of hate at Tri.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2008)

_With Annie..._
Annie browses the racks of guns in *Gunsmith Brothers*, like a kid in a candy store, smiling and giggling to herself. A tall, burly man with a slightly graying beard and thick black framed glasses walks up to the girl, "Excuse me young lady but can I help you?" he asks her. He rarely ever gets teenage girls in his store and he is about to tell her that the women's clothing boutique is two stores down...

Annie looks up at the man and smiles, "You've got some good stuff here mister," she says. The man chuckles and looks at the girl curiously, "Is that so?" he replies with a hint of amusement. Annie nods, "Oh yeah, do you have the new South Blue M2 Garands, also I'm looking for some 9 millimeter IMI slugs?" she asks him. 

The man's arches his right eye brow and he just stares at Annie without saying a word, "Is this a joke or something? Did Gantz put you up to this?" he asks craning his head around, "Little girls your age usually aren't interested in guns..."

Annie rolls her eyes, though she's used to this kind of treatment, "I ain't a little girl...and no this ain't a joke..." suddenly she quickdraws her gold revolver's which are hidden under her leather jacket and spins them around in her hands, twirling them, into the air, "These are my babies...I made them myself..." she says.

The man looks at her slack jawed then he laughs, "Now I've seen it all, HAHA! My name is Tom Gunsmith by the way, my brother Gantz and I own and run this shop...let's talk young lady," and he walks with Annie to the counter.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2008)

Nihonto island, over a year ago.

It's been a while after Shin's arm while his sensei pointed out the flaw in his fighting style, Urahara had been as subtle as sledgehammer while doing it but his point was made and so Shin had decided to work on it.Surprisingly enough the next day Shin was at the dojo training while he had his left arm in a cast and resting in a sling.

Several weeks after  later his arm was fully healed yet surprised his teacher once again when he arrived at the dojo."That's weird young one."His sensei commented when he spotted Shin."I'm pretty sure that you'r arm is healed, and I'm sure that I'm still alive so why is your hand not trough your sleeve and instead inside your sweater and resting on your zipper."The old man was referring to Ronin, masterless samurai leaving one sleeve empty to symbolize the loss of a an arm.(the master)

"Isn't it obvious old man."Shin replied while he simply started doing one handed push-ups before continueing."This way it's uncomfortable for me to use my left, it is to keep myself from using my better hand while swordfighting.....But mainly it's because I've gotten used to resting my arm like this."Urahara had to laugh when he heard this and then prepared the training equipment for when the rest of his students would arrive.

A few months after that, Shin was sitting on a boat dock while smoking a cigarette, he had decided to leave the island when he felt he had outgrown the small fishing townand had already said goodbye to his parents and friends, he wanted to smoke on last cigarette on his favourite spot though before stopping by his sensei and then taking one of the small fishing boats his father gave him as a farewell present.

"I see you are already slacking off."Caught off guard Shin was hit on the head by the cane belonging to his sensei."Shouldn't you be packing by now?"

Shin simply laughed, he was going to miss Urahara.....Even if the man never said something positive about him and would beat him atleast 5 times a day.
"I'm already packed, I only needed that one bag lying there."He pointed to a single bag.

"I thought as much."The older man knew Shin had little interests and would only need a few things."I just came to remind you about that promise you made and to give you this."He threw small gold object towards Shin, wich turned out to be a Zippo upon closer inspection."Good luck, kid."And with that the old man left.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 19, 2008)

OC strolled around Bighorn Island.  Being 'born' and raised as a weapon, he didn't know how to spend free time.  And after the last fiasco at the casino... OC sat down at a bench and watched pigeons crap all over a nearby statue.  He grinned.  "I might as well get some practice..." 

Within several minutes, all of the pigeons were lying dead on the ground and the statue was filled with bullet holes.  OC was about to put another magazine in his pistol when he realized he was all out.  He felt the pockets of his coat, but there was nothing there.  He was about to head back to the *Infinite Injustice* to search his room when a store sign caught his eye. *Gunsmith Brothers: If you need a gun we got it and if it don't exist we'll make it! * 

OC tossed aside his pistol and stepped on it, crushing it instantly.  "I didn't like that thing anyways.  Too close range, and stealth is not my style.  I'm going to get something with a bit more oomph."  OC headed in to the store and began to browse.  

"Hmm..." OC searched through the store.  Most of the handguns seemed to be revolvers, which he did not want.  He noticed the store owner talking to a customer which he couldn't see.  Sighing, he noticed a gun which caught his eye.   

OC headed over to it and picked it up.  The grip felt good, and the sign below described as 'packing a powerful punch.' OC checked his pockets, but he discovered he didn't have any money.  "I guess I'm going to have to do things the hard way." He headed to the counter, one hand on the crowbar in his coat.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 19, 2008)

_Bighorn Island_
Anya walked the streets of Bighorn looking for a restaurant to work in and make cash, but Anya only works in the best places and nothing less. She sat on a bench sulking at the for the fact she had walked for hours and could not find a place to work, she reached in her bag and grabed a candy to snack on but she spit it out because it had nuts and she hated nuts. She than saw a little boy in on the ground asking for cash and food, but the people seeme did ignore him, Anya sighed and walked to him and kneeled down to him to get on his level, "hey kid, are you hungry? Anya asked him smiling, the boy looked up at her with a sad look and held his stomach, "yes Ma'am" he said in a low voice, She took his hand and led him to a food stand to get him some food.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2008)

Bighorn Island.

After lighting a cigarette with his zippo, like he did so often, Shin wandered trough the town, he was careful not to run into anyone and had thought it might be wise to check into a hotel and leave the next morning since the Infinite and his old crew were at the docks.The young swordsman had felt bad about leaving like that but it was better that way and so he would have to get over it.

getting hungry, he wanted to find a restaurant but the chance of running into someone there was too big and decided against doing so and eventually stopped at a food stand, in front of him was an older female with a young boy, perhaps her little brother or cousin.The looked like he was starving and when the boy's stomach growled Shin had to laugh a little, though that laughter was quickly replaced by an angry glare.

The boy had seen the shiny katana that Shin carried and reached out to touch it, though froze when Shin glared at him, the swordsman had trouble to control his killing intent, he didn't intend to traumatise the kid but he wasn't going to touch his Divine Dawn either.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2008)

With Annie...
Tom converses with Annie at the front counter and he is totally surprised by the girl's knowledge of firearms, in fact she seems even more knowledgeable the he is, which is amazing considering his 4 decades in the business. 

Annie writes out a list of products and materials that she would like to purchase and hands it to Tom, "So I basically machine my own stuff and engineer it all from scratch..."

Tom nods impressed with the girl and looks at the list, he whistles at some of the items written down, "Damn little lady this is some serious stuff you're asking for, but don't worry we can deliver most of iy to your ship by the end of the day, however some of the more specialty items shall we say, might have to wait another day....will that be fine?" he asks her. 

Annie nods, "Yeah my crew and I will be here for a couple of days I think. We could use the rest," she says laughing. Tom nods, he had noticed the minor bruises on her right cheek and chin but chose not to say anything of it. As Tom heads around the counter to process the order, Annie sees OC walking towards Tom with his hand in his coat pocket, holding one of the store guns. 

Annie quickly grabs OC's arm and drags him to the other end of the counter away from Tom, "Hey Rufus! Whatcha doing down here?" she asks him. 

Under her breath she mutters, "I swear if you start any trouble I'm gonna shoot your balls off...."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 19, 2008)

"Two hotdogs please" Anya said, her stomach started to growl as well but not as loud as the boy, as they where waiting a older man walked up, Anya took a glance at him for a second and her face turned red a little, she never saw anyone so handsome before and it made her a little shy. The man laughed as the boy stomach started to growl and then the boy tryed to touch his sword and she could tell the man wanted to chop the boy's hand off, Anya quickly grabed the boy and put him behind, and walked up to the man, "you got a problem pretty boy? Anya said loundly, everyone them turned to them knowing it was about to be a fight.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 19, 2008)

As the open sea stood before them in all of her glory Heather took out her cigarettes with a sigh.  ?I really need one of these.  I forgot what an adrenalin rush a fight like that is.?  she searches her pouch and groans in frustration.  ?Lost my damn lighter again.?

Nikki laughed  ?Of course you did.?  she says pulling one out of her small pouch and lighting Heathers smoke.

After Heather takes a drag she smiles.  ?That is why I need you around Nikki.  You deal with the things that I forget about.?  Heather said exhaling into the wind as she felt the ship moving gently beneath her feet.

Chuckling slightly Nikki shook her head.  ?Nah, you would be fine without me.  Though as much as I would like them to die, I better make sure the injuries are dealt with.?  she says with a sigh as she heads to check on the men.  She glares at Tri then snaps ?Thanks for showing me what the old man taught you about the ship so quick.?  Nikki continues on after the statement not wanting to say anymore.  

Searching through the rooms for Gintoki she finally found him in one of the cabins she walked in looking surprised at the rich furnishings.  ?Do you need me to take care of your wounds or not??  Nikki snapped not wanting to touch the man but not sure if one of the others would.

Heather watches Nikki with Tri and shakes her head as she laughs.  Taking another drag from her smoke she leans on the railing and looks down at Ace then Tri.  ?I am the Captain of this lovely ship but I do believe our navigator?? Heather thinks for a moment then as she takes another drag and shakes her head.  ?Well at least the planner would be Dante and his comrades.?  Heather then walked down to the deck after locking in the course for the moment, as she took the last couple drags of her smoke.  ?Now if you will excuse me.  I need to locate the captains quarters and wash off this blood.?  she says feeling the stickiness as the blood began to dry.  

Figuring hers would be the cabin right under the helm she checked the door and found she was correct.  ?Impressive??  Heather muttered as she looked around the cabin noting the bag from the vault was on the desk.  She then marveled at the room with the deep ruby, sapphire, and emerald tones that were accentuated by the deep mahogany wood.  Opening a door she found a private bath with a large soaking tub.  Heather practically jumped for joy at the sight.   Quickly shedding her clothes she rinsed the blood away and drew a hot bath soaking in it?s luxury.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 20, 2008)

"you got a problem pretty boy? 

Shin smiled when she said pretty boy but raised his arms up nonetheless, afterall he wouldn't fight a girl, even though he knew it would be wise to get over it."No, miss."He said as he passed her and ordered something himself."The sword is just precious to me.....Though on an unrelated note.... I must say I'm flattered, do you hit on just every boy before you fight them?"He joked as he handed the vendor some money, it was ten times the amount Shin had to pay but like always Shin simply couldn't handle money.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2008)

_With Annie..._
OC looks at Annie blankly, "But I don't have any money for this gun..." he says in a matter of fact tone. 

"That doesn't mean you just go around and bash people over the heads with crowbars to get what you want...well scratch that, at least not in broad daylight where people can see your face," Annie shakes her head, "Geez fella, didn't they teach you any social skills when you were being trained?" 

"I was created and trained for high intensity warfare and extermination..." replies OC very obviously, as if implying that she's lucky that he didn't just blow the store up and take what he wanted.

"Yeah well we do things a little differently in notcrazytown so at least try and act like a normal human and not an amped up sociopath, okay!?" she begs with emphasis. 

Tom looks over at Annie and OC curiously, "Are you two alright over there?" he asks. Annie turns towards Tom and laughs, "Oh yeah just me and my friend Rufus..."

"My name's OC not Rufus," interjects OC very loudly. Annie laughs and stamps OC's foot, "Haha...that's right it's OC Rufus, how forgetful of me..." she pushes OC towards the front counter and grabs the large gun out of his hand. 

"Uh excuse me Tom, I'll be buying this for my friend as well..." and she places the gun on the counter. Tom smiles when he sees the it, "Ah a fine choice, but be warned this gun is notorious for its extreme recoil and blowback, the downside to its raw power I'm afraid...."

"I can handle it," replies OC in a blunt manner. After Tom tabulates the order Annie pays him. OC looks at Annie's pink moneypurse which has blue bunny faces all around it, "How come you always have money but the rest of us hardly ever have anything?" he asks her. "Boobs..." replies Annie simply. Tom laughs at this but OC doesn't get it. 

As Annie and OC leave the store with their items...."Oh excuse me young lady! Could you hold on one second, I forgot something," calls out Tom from behind the counter. Annie looks at OC, "You go on ahead and enjoy your new death machine..." she says and walks back to the counter while OC leaves. 

"Yeah what is it mister?" asks Annie as she approaches the counter.

"How's your mother Sarah doing?" asks Tom. Annie's eyes widen in shock, "Excuse me!!?" 

"You look exactly like that woman only she was much taller, other then that you could be twins, you even talk somewhat like her....how is Sarah The Death Dealer?" he asks.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 20, 2008)

The sword is just precious to me.....Though on an unrelated note.... I must say I'm flattered, do you hit on just every boy before you fight them?

Anya's face turned bright red with embarrassment, but inside, her heart beated fast, "WHAT!? HIT ON YOU!? ARE YOU CRAZY!? Anya yelled making a scene, the boy then laughed a little, but stop when Anya turned to him, the simple fact that this stanger made her so upset must mean she must like him in a way. Anya took a deep breath and calmed down, "look, im sorry for yelling at you, just a very rough day" Anya said while the vender gave her her food and she paid, the boy quickly ate the hotdog like a starving dog in less than 14 seconds, Anya smiled a little while handing him some water, the boy than turned to Shin and pulled somethiing out his pocket and put it in Shin's hand, it was a picture of a women with blue hair, and at the bottom of the picture it said _Ashelia Kisaragi_ "she needs your help" the boy said


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2008)

_22 Years ago on Bighorn Island..._
A much younger and leaner Tom Gunsmith and his older brother Gantz Gunsmith look up at their new store, *Gunsmith Brothers*, with satisfied grins. "We've finally achieved our dream bro," says Tom. 

Gantz nods but he seems a bit troubled, "Yeah but things are changing here in the Grand Line...ever since they executed Gold Roger a couple of months back, Piracy has doubled...heck no, tripled! Looting and pillaging is on the rise...I'm telling you this is not some fad, its a freaking revolution," he says. 

Tom laughs and slaps his brother on the back, "Aw Gantz you worry too much...and if anything that just means more profit for us...people will need to arm themselves after all..."

Suddenly an explosion erupts in the harbor and the sounds of screaming can be heard, *"TWO PIRATE CREWS ARE FIGHTING IN THE DOCKS!!!!" *someone yells. 

"Aw shit..." mutters Gantz and he races into the store but as he reaches the doorknob a hand grabs his arm and flings him backwards and he hits the ground hard. A tall man with sunglasses and a purple Mohawk, toting a rifle glares at Gantz and his brother, blood seeps heavily down the right side of his face and he breathes heavily, "I need guns, now!!" he hollers at them.

Then a female voice calls out from the opposite end of the street, "Hey fella why don't you stand and fight like a man!" a tall young woman with strawberry blond hair and bright green eyes stands with her hands on her hips, two silver revolvers holstered to her waist. She wears ripped jeans and a black tanktop with a broken heart symbol on the front. Meet Sarah Lansing, "The Death Dealer," age: 18, gunner of The Lost Cause Pirates, bounty: 74 Million.

"FUCK YOU LADY!!!" hollers the mohawk man and he fires at her but his bullets only hit thin air as Sarah materializes right in front him and smashes her knee in his face. *CRUNCH!* She shatters the man's nose and sends him hurling at the brick wall like a rocket, leaving cracks in the wall. 

Sarah chuckles and turns towards Gantz and Tom, smiling, "Sorry about that fellas. So I notice ya got some hardware in here, mind if I look around?" 

Tom's first reaction upon seeing her is that he's in love but then his next reaction is that he hopes she doesn't kill him, "Y....yeah sure, have a look..." Tom stutters.  

_Present day..._
Annie sits down on a chair listening to Tom's story with a somber face, "And that's how it happened, I remember it like it was only yesterday. You know she actually payed us for what she bought even though she could have easily stolen from us...haha...she was our first paying customer technically. I kept track of her in the newspapers and I read that she made it all the way to the New World but then she just disappeared. You look exactly like that woman....I'm sorry to intrude but I just had to know if you were related."

Annie nods silently and takes out a locket from underneath her shirt and opens it revealing a picture of herself, her brother and her mother, "Yeah she was my mom..." the girl says quietly. Tom laughs and slaps his hand on the counter, "Hotdamn! I knew it, what are the chances huh....so how is she, did she retire or something?" he asks Annie, totally oblivious to how much he is intruding. 

"She's dead..." Annie replies and the atmosphere becomes very awkward, "Oh...I'm so sorry," Tom responds, he is shocked to hear such news. Suddenly, Annie gets up and smiles at Tom, "Well thanks for telling me that story mister, I really appreciate it!" Annie says brightly and she walks out of the store. It isn't until she turns the corner that she starts crying.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 20, 2008)

shinpachi sat in the dining room alone looking at what he had acquired on his little trip around the factory. he had things that excited and scared him in the most extreme ways. one thing he did have was a map and a log book and he plotted a course that would lead them to wherever they needed to go. 

he looked at the bad news first. the factories that required blowing up belonged to a man called bahuk du mortis and even dante, who had his head in the clouds, would have heard of him. his reputation preceded him as a ruthless, violent and highly intelligent man. he had a vast fleet and would stop at nothing to make sure that this merry band do not further hinder his plans. in short, they were in the proverbial creek and no paddle.

further bad news came with a blueprint of the mechanical legs that dante and gintoki faced. it was advanced and merely a part of something a lot more terrifying.

the good news, if you could call it that, was a copy of a map. it was called atlantis and was a city that was lost underwater. there were rare minerals and metals there, or so it was rumoured. there could be nothing, but considering it was a city noone had ever visited, certainly worth a look. trouble was, that bahuk would obviously be thinking the same thing and as they were right now, they stood a snowballs chance in hell against his vast army.

shinpachi sighed and got up. he would leave the decision to heather and hope it was one that would not get everyone killed. on his notes he had written the names of the du mortis family. what was clear was that they would need to take sides in their famous periodic power struggle, in order to fulfil their ambitions


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 20, 2008)

With Shin and Anya.

When the girl started shouting at him he sighed, it reminded him of the old times with Annie.....Only with less pans being flung towards his head.
"I was just joking relax lady."Shin replied when he took his hotdog and intended to leave but the stopped him and handed him something.It turned out to be a picture of a girl, saying Ashelia Kisaragi and the boy told him that girl needed his help.

"Look kid, I don't know who you think you're dealing with.....But I'm no superhero, I've got enough troubles of my own."Saving some random girl wasn't in his planning, he was on his way to the New World and wouldn't be delayed like that.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2008)

Rek and Sogar are happily dining alone in the most expensive restaurant in town. As usual, Rek had used a substantial amount of money to rent the entire restaurant for him and his cousin. "Enjoying your meal, cousin?" Rek sips his tea casually while his little cousin is eating a slice of seaking steak. "It's gooooooooooooooooooodddddddddd!!!!!!!!" Sogar exclaims whimsically.Rek chuckles briefly before looking at Sogar seriously. "Now then, cousin, on to business."

Several marine ships dock at Vittorio. Batallions of marines come out, armed to the teeth. "What's this?" An injured Bizzlit wonders. "They seem like trouble. We better get our masters." An equally injured Daran tells Bizzlit. The two agents nod, and disappear from the partly destroyed rooftops in a flash.

A large, flying ship loomed over the island of Vittorio near the edge of the calm belt. "Lord Bahuk, we shall land in Vittorio in half an hour." An engineer tells the world noble, sitting on a throne with his wife next to him. "I see the others have arrived earlier than I." Bahuk notices several ships with the Tenryubito seal waving in the air. "Looks like I have to greet my cousins."  He mutters ominously. "Deploy the Panzer Frames." He orders. At the bottom of his flying ship, a pair of steel doors open. 10 humanoid machines line up, each one armed with cannons and blades. "PANZER FRAMES, SORTIE!"A pair of metal railings are attached to each side of each machine before they are dropped from the ship. In the middle of the air, the railings burst, revealing several dials attached to them. The dials blast out large amounts of air, enough to enable them to land on the island with little damage to the machine. The same could not be said, however, for the places they landed.

"AAAAAAAAH!!!!" Cass screams to the top of her longs as 4 of the Panzer Frames land at various points around the ship, with 2of them landing on the ship. "ROBOTS FROM THE SKY! THE WORLD IS ENDING! AAAAAAAAAAAHHH!" She screams once again before returning to sanity with a slap to the face. "Compose yourself, Cass." Jun faces the 2 Panzer Frames, her spear already aimed at the machines. Matyr immiediately recognizes the machines.

"Panzer Frames!? Here!? " Matyr says in disbelief. "Crap. The Romanovs and the Tudor haven't been refeuled yet." Matyr takes out his dendenmushi and calls Ruru. "RURU! GET UP HERE! WE HAVE TROUBLE! AND BRING MY TOOLS!" The bandana wearing noble takes out the only weapon he has ready, his wrench and several bombs, and walks next to Jun. "You know this would be so much easier if Rek was here turning their guns into bubblegum or some other candy Rek seems to like." Jun smirks as she gets into Baihou Stance. " That may be, but what would that say of our strength?" Matyr looks at Cass, who was nervous. "Don't worry about a thing, Cass. Just shoot them down like always." The crimson eyed sniper smiles, having gained confidence from Matyr. She takes out her pistol, and aims it at the machines. "*CHARGE!*" Jun yells as she, Matyr and Cass head into battle.

"C-cousin Rek...." Sogar mutters, frightened at the sight of the machine before them. Rek steps up from his seat and rushes to his cousin. "I'll stall this machine while you escape" He takes out his cane sword and transmutes it to diamond. "Ready?" He asks his little cousin, who nods nervously. "Excellent." Rek says confidently.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 20, 2008)

A couple of bubbles popped as Heather relaxed in the warm water.  It soaked away any little aches and pains she might have received.  She was a very active woman but she hadn’t seen a battle like that in what seemed like ages.

Sometime later the water began to cool and the bubbles had long since disappeared.  With a sigh Heather resigned herself to getting out of the wonderful bath and begin dealing with the people on the ship.  She grabbed the fluffy green towel and dried herself off then walked into the main cabin.  Digging through her trunk until she found clothes to cover her naked frame.

Afterward she prowled the cabin a bit finding a well stocked liquor cabinet she grabbed a bottle of well aged scotch and glass.  Pouring herself a drink Heather sat at the big antique desk and contemplated her good fortune.  Lighting a cigarette she emptied the contents of the sack they had emptied the vault into.  Heather’s eyes returned the sparkle from the diamonds as she took another sip.  She looked at the gems as she smoked her cigarette then grabbing a diamond in her right hand the fruit in her left she leaned back in her chair propping her bare feet on the desk.  “ I know what to do with you.”  Heather said kissing the diamond then scowled at the fruit.  “You I have no clue.”  

Heather sat and thought for sometime as a smile played on her lips.  “They are a dependable bunch aren’t they?”  she said to the empty room.  “I suppose we should stick together for a while.  I mean hell they brought me you!” Heather chuckled slightly as she kissed the diamond once more.  Standing she gathered the treasure they had rescued and placed it in a safe she had discovered and placed the strange key in a strategic place on her person.  Pouring herself another drink she replaced the bottle in the cabinet and lighting another cigarette went to find the others.  They needed to get a course set, right now they could be sailing anywhere.
----------------------

Nikki glared at him a moment then said.  “Fine!  Don’t answer me.  I will do it anyway!”  she quickly and rather roughly dealt with Gintoki’s wounds much to his protesting then stormed out of the room.  Nikki panted in anger as she looked for the room her trunk had been placed in.  “I need to wash up.  Touching that vile man.”  she snapped her anger not cooling down as she stormed down the passageway to what she thought was the bathroom.  Lucky for her she was right.  After a quick shower and placing her soiled clothes in her room she went up on deck  hoping the wind would blow her anger away.

The sun was rising and Heather stood at the bow of their new ship scotch in one hand, cigarette in the other, a soft smile toying with her lips.  She sensed Nikki coming up behind her and chuckled.  “It’s going to be a beautiful day.  A wonderful beginning.”

Nikki stared at her surprise.  “You can’t seriously be considering to let them ALL stay?”

“Why not?”  Heather said taking another drag of her smoke.  “This seems to be the way destiny is to unfold.  Why else would he have dropped out of the sky?”

“That was a coincidence!”  Nikki protested.  “It was an accident!”

“There are no accidents Nikki.”  Heather grinned.

“Okay fine.  But, why all of them?”  Nikki whined.

“They are all useful in there own way.  Besides we have this huge ship now.  We need help sailing it!”  Heather says smiling as she takes a drink.  “That reminds me.  We need to christen her.  We don’t want our good luck turning bad.”

“Yeah, but do we have to keep all of them?  Don’t you think that is a bit of an overkill?”  Nikki asks then sighs.  

Heather just laughs and shakes her head "Overkill?  It might be just that."  Heather says as she watches the sunrise on the dawn of their new lives.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 20, 2008)

Ace glanced over at Heather and Nikki at teh bow of the ship he smirked. "I am going to go get some sleep we have been up all night you know??" Ace said as he walked to teh stares and head below deck to find himself a room. 

Ace looked all around he checked in one room that had a door with a flipped over sign on it. "Hmm?" He said as he looked in to see a storage room. It was stacked with weapons, and alcohol. "Holy shit!" Ace yelled almost the whole ship could hear him. He quickly ran into teh room and picked up a pistol and looked at it then putting it down. "Hmm all teh weapons... Look rum!" Ace said picking up teh bottle and then walking out into teh hall to try and find a room again. 

Ace Walked down teh hall and then found a door. He opened it and saw Gintoki. He shout it after seeing him there and walked down teh stairs again to teh send floor down. "Damn i need a room!" He saw many doors and just walked into a random one and saw a small room it had a bed, Trunk, and table. "This well do just fine!" Ace quickly got a pencil out of his sack and then got a piece of paper from teh table. "And...There!" He said he finished writing he put it on his door it read. _ACES ROOM!!_

_____

_Tri..._

Tri was still on deck and looked at Nikki and Heather. He got up and walked by them. "Enjoying your self Heather?"  He asked looking at teh scotch.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 20, 2008)

Anglora watched from under her mask as Jugo fell to the ground in defeat. Anglora begin to wipe an dirt she may have had off of her. She looked around to see that they have completed their mission. *Good work hun. We're done here. Except 1 thing was left out........... complete irradication of the base.* Anglora looked over to Jackie. *You do have a weapon that could help accomplish that right? Combined with my hibana abilities, we should be able to demolish this place.* Sparks begin to appear from Anglora's hands as she prepared for an attack, awaiting Jackie's assistance.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 20, 2008)

The small boat moved out from *The Dark Justice* in the dark of the night.  The lights from Kongal Island's skyscrapers could be seen from the two miles out that the small boat was.  Gilmont was huffing and puffing at the oars, Hawthorne was fidgeting nervously, Krillon looked calm as ever, and V was tossing one of his knives around.   

"Hawthorne and I are taking the Canton family second in command.  After his last screw up," Garrick gave Hawthorne a nasty glare, "I'll be keeping on eye on him. Who are the rest of you taking?" "I have Mister Kapinski." "I have the mayor." "I have the Canton family leader." 

"Remember: make the mayor and Mr. Kapinski's death look like accidents.  Mistakes will not be tolerated.  Screw up and your dead. Oh, and take these maps." Garrick handed everyone a map.  "It will show you important locations and landmarks.  Once we get to the main dock, we split up.  We don't know each other.  We meet again by the docks in one week.  If your target isn't dead, don't bother showing up.  You'll be dead anyways." 

Several minutes later, the ship arrived at the main docks.  It was filled with sailors, tourists, police men, and construction workers.  Even in the middle of the night, it was filled with loud noise from shouting workers and music blaring from bars.  The five split up and headed to their targets.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2008)

_With Annie..._
Annie sits on a park bench overlooking a quaint park, children play and families picnic out in the shade. The girls wipes the tears from her face, breathes deeply, she feels hollow on the inside whenever she gets like this as if there's a hole in her chest. 

Annie berates herself for crying, _stupid Annie....crying like a little girl..._she thinks to herself, _why does it always bother me so much when I think about her, dammit!!!!_ she screams in her mind. 

And then a voice from somewhere deep in her psyche answers her question, _because you adored her and wanted to be just like her.....and you were there when she......_

Annie quickly gets up and walks away, trying to banish these depressing thoughts, "I've gotta let off some steam," she says to herself. 

_With James and Larissa..._
The two Makaosu agents walk up a dirt road, in the distance lies a tall, thick iron gate, going up at least two hundred feet in the air. If one were to get a birds eye view of this place you would see the gate extend for miles in a rectangular pattern and in the center is a huge compound with different buildings and roads and interconnected facilities, otherwise known as CP3 headquarters. 

James has his black hoodie draped low over his face and his eyes are completely shrouded, his gunblade is strapped to his back and his steel capped boots make a clicking noise in the dirt road as he walks. On the entire voyage here he has only said two words to Larissa, "No," and, "Yes." Larissa had no idea that two such simple words could be used to answer any and every question or comment in the human language. 

Larissa actually likes this part of James and it doesn't annoy her in the least, his silence and workmanlike conduct fits in her scheme of order and efficiency. As they approach the gate, finally after all this time James speaks two words in a string. 

"Stand back...." James mutters, he draws his Gunblade and loads his strike, *"AIRDRILL!"* he exclaims in a commanding tone and he swings his Gunblade like a streak of lightning at the gate, a giant cyclone of compact air blasts at the gate and explodes against it on impact, creating gale force winds that rebound everywhere, uprooting trees and large stones. 

When the smoke clears all that is left of the gate in front of them is a huge hole, ripped pieces of iron lying all over and beyond the hole, a trail of the impact wave goes on for at least 40 meters in the distance, with nothing but destruction in its wake. Suddenly an alarm echoes in the distance and shouts can be heard. 

"Let's make this quick...." mutters James as he steps through the blasted gate.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 20, 2008)

Heather smiled at Tri and nods.  ?Of course I am enjoying myself.?  she chuckles slightly as she finishes her drink.  "I have a magnificent new ship.  An exhilarating battle was just fought.  An actual crew full of..."  she thinks for a moment.  "Handsome men, a full liquor cabinet, and a treasure aching to be cashed in.  What could be better than this?"

Nikki sighs shaking her head mumbling ?Why do they always find us.?

With a chuckle Heather hands Nikki her glass.  ?Why don?t you make yourself useful and get me a refill.  Bring one for our friend here too.  It?s in a cabinet in my cabin.  And, of course if you want some??  she says chuckling having noticed Tri staring at her glass.

?Not likely??  Nikki says grabbing the glass and heading for Heather?s quarters.

?I hope you have found things acceptable.?  Heather said not really caring as she lit another cigarette with a lighter she found in the cabin.  Silence prevails for a while as Heather turned her back on him.  ?Have you seen the others?  Or are they all sleeping??  she asks him still watching the sun rising above the horizon as Nikki returns. 

As she walks up to Tri she thrusts the glass into his hand causing some to slop over the side.  ?Here.?  Nikki snaps then hands Heather hers politely.

?My thanks.?  Heather says giving her a mock toast before taking another sip.  ?You should go get some sleep Tri it?s been a long night.?

Nikki and Heather continue to stare out over the water.  One planning, the other fuming at her luck.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2008)

_*Kongal Island*_
As Garrick glares at Hawthorne, the man has good reason to fidget....

_24 Hours ago..._
Hawthorne lays back in his bunk staring at the ceiling, wondering just why the hell he isn't dead. That bastard Krillon had set him up and there was no way he could've convinced Garrick otherwise what with him helping that girl Annie, and yet for some reason, Clemens had interfered on his behalf, "I should have stayed on Syren Island..." he mutters to himself, not for the first and last time. 

"Yes you should have..." responds a female voice. Hawthorne immediately leaps out of his bunk and grabs his snake fused Bisento, and he points it at the source of the voice, "YOU!?" he exclaims. 

Clemens stands in front of a mirror in the wall of his cabin, she puts her index finger up to her lips, "Shhhh...no reason to get so agitated..." Clemens steps through and the mirror disappears behind her, leaving only a normal wall. 

Hawthorne lowers his weapon and shakes his head, "What the hell are you doing here? And why the hell did you stick up for me like that in front of Garrick!?" 

Clemens shrugs and she steps right up to Hawthorne, "We have a common interest...so I thought keeping you alive would be more beneficial to me then having you dead..." she says, "Plus I'm attracted to you..."

Hawthorne feels like is head is going into overload, "Common interest!?!? What common....WAIT YOU'RE ATTRACTED TO ME!?!??" 

Clemens chuckles and is thankful that the walls to the officers cabins are soundproof, her suggestion of course, "Just shut up, and follow my lead," she whispers softly and kisses him on the lips. 

Back in his quarters, Garrick sits in his chair wondering just where Clemens is..."She's never late!" he exclaims in annoyance.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2008)

*REK VS. THE PANZER FRAME*

Rek Du Mortis catiously stepped back from the mech, making sure his cousin was behind him. The machine gazed at the two with its souless glass eyes, focusing particulary on the armed noble aiming his blade at him. "TARGET LOCKED. FIRING RIFLES." The machine raises its arms, and fires several bullets at Rek. "STEEL SUIT!" In an instant his clothing becomes steel, taking each hit with little damage. Rek quickly reverts his clothing to normal and throws several grapes at the unmoving machine. "Sogar! Run!" The grapes detonate on the machine's face, disorienting it briefly. Sogar immiediately makes a run for it, leaving Rek alone to fight the machine. 

"TARGET HAS EXPLOSIVE CAPABILITIES. PROCEEDING TO MOBILE ASSAULT MODE." The machine's lower torso opens up, transforming into 4 spider-like legs. "Amusing. But I shall not allow you to move from your place." Rek charges at the machine and hits one of its legs with his diamond sword. "A WORTHLESS EFFORT." 2 mechanical swords comes out of its chest, slashing Rek. "AAH!" Rek quickly dodges one of the blades, but the other one hits him at his right arm.

Rek runs to a corner of the room, his left hand clutching the wound in his right arm. The machine follows Rek, lumbering closer to the noble while firing its rifles at him. "SWEETSTUFF PARRY!" Each of the incoming bullets transforms into harmless sugar, but Rek knows he can't keep doing that for long. "This is most difficult..." He takes several grapes from his pocket once again and throws them at the machine. With his powers, he transmutes the juices inside the fruits into an explosive solution, damaging the machine once again. 

"FUTILE." The machine corners Rek, its heavily armored body damaged, but not destroyed. "Is it?" Rek says cockily. "YOUR FALSE BRAVADO IS WASTED. PREPARE TO BE TERMINATED." The machine's sword arms rises in the air and strikes him once again. "PAPER IMPACT!" The machine's iron blades transform into flimsy paper, losing its killing edge. "End game." Rek thrusts his diamond sword into the machine's visored head, penetrating it effortlessly like a knife through butter. His blade hits the machine's processing core, causing it to shut down and collapse onto the floor. Rek sighs in relief, having won the battle. "That was quite quick. I had expected a better fight." He takes out his sword from the machine's head and returns it to its sheath. Rek notices the large stain of blood on his purple coat. "I had best wrap this up." He takes some cloth from the dining table and converts it into bandages. He wraps his injured arm up with it and heads out of the restaurant. "I had best find Sogar." He mutters as he leaves, unaware that more of the machine's comrades are lurking around the city.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2008)

_24 Hours ago..._
Clemens buttons her shirt and neatly tucks it in, she looks at herself in a wall mounted mirror, not one of her mirrors of course, and fixes her flaming red hair tieing it back into a ponytail under her Marine cap. Hawthorne looks at her from his bunk and sighs, "I'm gonna regret this aren't I...." he mutters. 

Clemens laughs and looks at his reflection in the mirror, "Maybe...but would you take back what we did, if you could?" she asks him with a sly grin. Hawthorne doesn't answer. 

"Exactly..." Clemens says as she finishes fixing herself up, "Garrick has blacklisted me from the mission so just remember to give me a full account of  everything that you see and do," she turns around and walks towards the bunk leaning over slightly, "And please watch your back....Garrick and you know who may try something," she says with a serious face.

Hawthorne puts his hands behind his head and rolls his eyes, "Pfft...as if you would care about my loss..." he responds. Clemens shrugs, "Well...only the loss of your value as an informant to me....hmm....and the sex I suppose, but you yourself, not so much..." she promptly spins around and walks towards the cabin wall and a large mirror forms in the wall, "Good luck Hawthorne," and she steps through.

10 seconds later, in Garrick's personal quarters a mirror appears and Clemens walks through it, she smiles at Garrick who sits with a dour face across from her. "You're late, what the hell took you so long?" he asks her.

Clemens sighs, "Sorry but I had to finish the duty rosters for tomorrow, and all the paperwork just got piled up....you're the one who punished me with that menial labor for my screwup, remember sir?"

Garrick waves his hand flippantly, "Bah! let's get down to business," he says. Clemens sighs inwardly, _all in a days work_ she thinks. 

_On Kongal Island - Right here right now_
Two rifle toting guards in pinstripe suits stand smoking at the edge of a watery canal. As one of them leans over to flick away his cigarette, suddenly a Bisento thrusts out of the water and impales the man in the throat, almost severing his head. At the same time a massive hand darts out of the water and grabs the second guard before he can react and pulls him in the drink. 

A second later Garrick and Hawthorne climb out of the water, quickly and quietly. The bladed weapon in Hawthorne's grip, now free of the water, suddenly springs to life and transforms into a giant snake. 

Garrick glares at Hawthorne, "If you mess this up you're fucked..." Hawthorne feels like laughing at this comment,_ if you only knew who I fucked, you goddamn gorilla_....he says in his mind. 

_Yeah I'm fucked...._Hawthorne thinks, _majorly fucked...._


----------



## Vergil (Nov 21, 2008)

Shinpachi had been up all morning formulating the list of options they had. He could here a loud noise that sounded like the ship was breaking apart, he walked past the room Dante had chosen and realised it was an unimaginably loud snore. He opened the door and threw a book at his head.

Dante got up suddenly and fell out of the bed with a thud, followed by a range of expletives. Shinpachi continued  to where Heather and Nikki were

"Captain, I've prepared a few options for you, but I'm almost certain which one you will go for." Shinpachi said pushing his glasses up and laying the copy of an ancient map on the table. "This, is a map detailing where to find Atlantis and all it's lost treasure."

Dante walked into the room, yawning. Gintoki limped into the room and waved at Nikki, then put his arm down as it hurt too much. there were smiles all round the table as they looked at the map.

"That's the good news, the bad news is that it is underwater. Very Underwater and we will need something to get there. The other problem is that Bahuk du Mortis also knows about this." There was a pause, everyone had heard that name for the sheer brutality it was associated with. "The factories we blew up also belong to him."

*"Wow. That's.....shit."* Dante said breaking the silence  *"Well, it wouldn't be fun if it wasn't difficult."* he said as if it were the most natural thing in the world to take on one of the most powerful, richest and brutal men in the world.

"I also have made a drawing of the final product of Bahuk's robots." he pulled out a piece of paper and they all looked at the terrifying robots. "I'm not sure of their capabilities and I'm almost certain there is a bigger on in the making, but this is judging from what I saw in the two factories so far. This is what we may be up against."

Gintoki was fast asleep on the table, Sougo was cleaning his bazooka and Dante was staring at Heather's rack. All were completely unpreturbed by the news. Shinpachi sighed.

"So what do you say Captain?" Shinpachi asked


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2008)

With Alph on Bighorn Island

The android was making his way trough the town and back to the shop, looking for a crewmate so that he could share the news of Shin leaving, and perhaps that person would be able to convince him but what he found wasn't a fellow crewmember.A gasmask wearing man, or atleast it was shaped like a man but tubes and whatnot was sticking out of his body....Even Alph found it a quite disgusting sight.

His new opponent never said a word, instead he simply breathed quite audibly, and circled around the android until the man suddenly attacked Alph by throwing several grenades and after Alph had barely manged to avoid the explosion with his trusters, his opponent went in for a high kick and then a combination of punches wich were also evaded if not blocked.

But before the android could get what was going on, the gasmask wearing man made a break for it, forcing Alph to pursuit him.The gas mask wearing man led Alph trough deserted streets who where almost too quiet for streets located so close the centre of town.Alph ws unaware though that this was a trap and seconds later many explosions went off in the street Alph was, the explosions could be all over the island.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2008)

*CASS, MATYR, RURU AND JUN VS. THE PANZER FRAMES*

The Panzer Frames were the first to attack, launching a volley of bullets at Jun. "BAIHOU STANCE; RED CLAW!" Jun counters by slashing the air, unleashing waves of red energy, destroying the bullets before they hit her.

One of the Panzer Frames situated outside the ship opens its thick armor, revealing a large cannon inside. "FIRING ARTILLERY." It said with a cold robotic voice. A large cannon shell is fired from its chest, hitting the Windy Dirge. The ship rocks from the impact, causing Everyone save for the Panzer Frames to lose their footing. "AAAAAAAAH! THE SHIP IS SINKING!" Cass tries to run around in a panick, but because of the ship's rocking she trips on her face. "Compose yourself, Cass." Jun tells her before charging. 

The Panzer Frames open their weapon batteries and fire at Jun, but the warrior effortlessly dodges each strike. "BAIHOU STANCE; RED SHIFT!" 

On the street, the other Panzer Frames continue to fire. While the Windy Dirge has more than enough firepower to take out the frames, they were too close to the ship, and could cause collateral damage. "AAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!" Matyr cries, jumping off the ship and onto the top of one of the frames. "TIME TO GO BYE-BYE!" He takes the bombs he stored in his vest and tries to plant it on the head of the Panzer Frame, but is repusled by an iron ball that was launched from the other frame's hand. The young noble crashes onto the ground, causing a sizable crater. "If only I had my tools..." He muttered.

Back on the ship, Jun continued to dodge each attack with her Long Ryuu techniques. Behind her, Cass repeatedly fires at the machines, but to no avail. "My bullets don't work!" She yells to Jun. "Just provide me with cover and I shall- Arggh!" Jun collapses on the ground, several bullets hitting her thigh. More bullets follow, aimed at the auburn-haired warrior's vital points. "JUN!" Cass's irises turn into crosshairs. "SOGEGAN." She whispers. With her power, she parries each shot with a bullet of her own. "JUN! GET UP!" She yells.

The Panzer Frames on the ship cease their fire, and begin to analyze the battlefield. One of them focuses the scanners mounted inside their heads on the injured Jun. "THREAT LEVEL-ZERO." The robot drones, while the other machine sets its sights on Cass. "THREAT LEVEL- 8. PROCEEDING FIRE." The Panzer Frames aim at Cass and fire, but the young sniper quickly takes cover behind the mast. She reloads her bullets, all the while keeping an eye on Jun, who managed to limp behind the mast. 

"Threat level zero... threat level zero... threat level zero..." She mutters like a mantra. "I SHALL SHOW THEM NOT TO UNDERESTIMATE A WARRIOR OF THE EMPIRE!!" Despite her injured leg, Jun charges back into the fray, her eyes red with fury. Cass was shocked to see the usually calm Jun in this way. Not even Rek could provoke Jun this much. The Panzer Frames lock on to the berserking Jun. "THREAT LEVEL- 6. PROCEEDING FIRE." The frames fire their rifles at Jun, but she takes each hit with little care. "YOUR DEATH HAS COME!" Jun jumps high up the machines and gets into Baihou Stance midair. 

"BAIHOU STANCE; CLAWS OF THE TIGER KING!" Jun's eyes and spear glow bright red. Still in midair, the warrior spins her spear at a rapid pace. "THREAT LEVEL-20. FIRING MISSILES." The Panzer Frames open up, revealing a pair of cylindrical weapons similar to the ones Matyr makes. Cass is alarmed by this, and aims her gun at the Panzer Frames' exposed chests. She is about to fire, but Jun's spear crashes onto the head of one of the Panzer Frames. With great force she rips the machine in half, causing it to explode. Before the other Frame could register what happened, the same thing happened to it, with Jun's spear slicing it to pieces. The only thing that remained of the machines were chunks of smoldering metal. Jun's eyes return to normal, and the warrior slumps down to the ground. Cass runs up to her, her sogegan deactivated. "Jun! Jun!"

On the street, things were not going well for Matyr. The two Panzer Frames surrounded him, their hulking exteriors blocking his sight. "THREAT LEVEL- 0" The frames turn around, and focus their attention on the Dirge. Before they even took another step 2 massive insectoid fists crashes onto both of their chests. "TETRA RIPPER." The 2 frames were flung back, crashing onto the wall of a warehouse opposite the Windy Dirge. "Are you alright, milord?" Ruru asks. Matyr gets up and leans onto Ruru. "I can still fight... Did you bring my tools?" He asked. "In my haste I was only able to get this weapon." Ruru removes a burn bazooka slung on his back and hands it to Matyr. "My customized Skypean model!" He aims the burn bazooka at the Frames, who are now just rising from the rubble of the wall. "Eat this!" He fires a canister bomb from his burn bazooka, and hits one of the Frames at the head. Ruru quickly reloads the weapon as the remaining frame stands up. Matyr fires another bomb, hitting the frame directly at its head, destroying it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2008)

Jackie and Anglora

"I'm afraid I won't be of much use in a large scale destruction like that."Jackie replied as he switched back to his adult form."As an assasin, sublity was always a plus and so the most destrucrive weapon I have is the bazooka."Well he had one ace up his sleeve but the years of experience had made him wise, trust no one and so never reveal all your skills in case they ever try to stab you in the back.
"So unless you can do it all by yourself love, I'm afraid it might take a while if I have to assist you with Leo's bazooka form."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 21, 2008)

?See!  I knew we should have listened to them!  Men only bring trouble!?  Nikki yelled at Heather when the name was mentioned.

?Shut up Nikki!?  Heather snapped looking at the papers spread out in front of her.

Nikki opened her mouth as if she was going to comment then snapped it shut, crossing her arms in huff.

?Hhmm??  Heather thinks for a moment smirking slightly at Dante.  ?I think I know of a place.  Heard rumors of an??  she bites her lip slightly as she thinks.  ?eccentric inventor.  That just might be the ticket.?  
Nikki glares as she waits, her mind running to remember the name and location of the island.

?Right.  We will go change course.?  Heather nods as she begins to walk out of the room.  She stops then and whispers in Dante?s ear.  ?I am thankful for the day you fell out of heaven.?  she purrs as she walks out of the room.

Nikki gritted her teeth and glared at Dante as she followed Heather out.  They head to Heather?s cabin finding the stack of maps and rummage through.  Several maps and half hour later they pinpoint the island.  

?That?s the one!?  Heather said with a chuckle as she once again sipped on some scotch.  

Nikki plotted the course and nods.  ?We don?t have to change course that much and with the speed of this one.  We should be there in a couple of days.?

?Good.  That will give us time to christen this beauty.?  Heather adds standing.  She refreshes her glass and heads out the door to the helm.  Turning the wheel just a little she sends them on there new course.  ?On our way to more fame and fortune!?  Heather grins at Nikki as she lights a cigarette.

?Or to our deaths??  Nikki mutters with a sigh correcting there path a little and locking it in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2008)

_Bighorn Island..._
A large redwood tree falls making the earth tremble, Annie stands at the edge of a forest, away from town, with her triple barreled rifle, all three barrel's smoking wildly. Over head in the distance the gigantic horns that give this island its namesake loom over the forest. 

The gunslinger aims at another large tree and fires again, three shells blast out of her rifle, blowing the tree to smithereens. Annie inhales and exhales deeply, feeling much more calm again, loud explosions always make her more relaxed and makes her think clearly. 

"Much better..." she says with relief and straps the rifle to her back. Annie looks up at the giant horns that go up past the clouds, the town had a built a staircase for tourists to climb all the way to the top to a viewing platform, "Jessie's probably up there with that tour...." she mutters to herself and she decides to go take the climb. 

_With James and Larissa..._
James and Larissa had decided to split both sides of the massive compound
to each other. The young swordsman walks up a path towards a large facility with strange antennae sticking out of the roof. Behind him is a long and bloody trail of dead CP3 agents. Suddenly three men in black suits spring out from around the far corner of the building, each one toting a bazooka and they fire at James who just stands still looking at them blankly. 
*
KABOOOOOOM!!!!* All the ground around James explodes, leaving a fiery crater. "TAKE THAT ASSHOLE, DON'T FUCK WITH CP3!!" exclaims one of the agents as he pumps his fist in the air.  

"You talk too much..." mutters James from behind them and before the agents can react, James Gunblade hews them each in half in one lightning fast stroke. James steps over their bodies and walks casually into the facility as if he's on a stroll, a second later loud explosions and gunfire can be heard inside and the building trembles. 

_Kongal Island..._
We focus on a huge and palatial villa that stands above the urban sprawl of the main city of Kongal Island. Garrick and Hawthorne approach the outer gate hidden in the shadows and count perhaps 50 armed guards at the perimeter alone.

Garrick sighs, wishing that he can just bust down the gate and kill everyone in his usual style but for this mission stealth and illusion is of more importance then brute force. "Fuck stealth..." he mutters. 

Hawthorne looks at Garrick, "What was that sir?" he asks. Garrick shakes his head, "Nothing, let's get this shit over with..." he replies.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 21, 2008)

Anya face filled with anger, how could he just not care that some needs his help, and even thou he did not know the girl in the picture, it was kind of heartless to turn down someone's plea of help, "YOU HEARTLESS JERK HOW COULD YOU NOT CARE!? THIS WOMEN NEEDS YOUR HELP!! Anya yelled still making a scene, she took the picture form the boy and looked closely at it, her eyes begin to widen and she turned to Shin "is your name Shin Yagami? Anya asked


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2008)

"Stop making a scene."Shin replied, followed by a sigh."Like I said I'm no superhero so try the marines or something."Not really liking the way things were turning out here Shin thought it might be best to start looking for that hotel but when she mentioned his name he became curious.

"Perhaps...."He replied, cautious seeing they seemed to think he was some kind of hero or something."Does that name mean something to you then?"Was he really that famous, he only had a 24 million beli bounty and he hadn't been a pirate that long.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 21, 2008)

Stop making a scene.Like I said I'm no superhero so try the marines or something.

"Ha, yeah right, i hate those bastards, in fact im looking for one of those little rats now" Anya said changing the subject, "but anyway thats not the point, you really need to help her, your the chosen one" Anya said

Perhaps....""Does that name mean something to you then

Anya sighed, and put her arm out,"have you ever had this happen to you?" Anya asked, then her arm started to glow with blue lines, and Shin arms glowed as well, "you are a chosen one, like me"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2008)

_With James..._
We focus on the interior of the CP3 facility, blood stains the walls and floor, and random bodyparts lay strewn about in hallways and offices in the building. James stands in a strange room with dozens of den den mushi's on desks that are attached to strange mechanical contraptions with antennae at the top.  

"You're going to let me live!?!?" quivers an agent, his suit bloodstained and his face heavily bruised and he crawls away from James. The swordsman nods, "Yes...do you remember what I told you to tell your superiors?" he asks. 

"Y...yeah....uh...th,...the Makaosu a...are....coming..." he stutters. James shrugs, "Good enough..." and he turns around and walks away. As he passes a den den mushi he happens to look over at a file that reads, *Taskforce Absolute Justice: Operation E108* For some reason and later he couldn't really say why, James opens up the file and sees a collection of bounty posters inside, each photo crossed off with a red marker. 

James leafs through the posters casually and stops when he comes upon, a young blond haired girl who smiles as she wields two gold revolvers and he just stares blankly at the photo of this girl....Annie The Kid. After a minute of staring at the photo he turns around and shows the poster to the agent, still quivering on the floor, "Did the Marines kill this girl?" James asks him. 

The agent narrows his eyes at the photo and nods, "Y....yes...the Marines reported that the girls entire crew was obliterated in an explosion..."

James seems to think about something in his mind and then he turns back around, as he leaves the room he takes the whole file and stuffs it inside his black hoodie.

_Bighorn Island..._
Annie reaches the base of *The Great Horns of Bighorn Island* as a huge sign proclaims. Hundreds of tourists walk through a gate up to a platform of stairs that spiral around each horn and that seem to go up without end into the sky. 

"ANNIE!" exclaims a cheerful voice and Jessie appears from behind, running towards the Gunslinger. "Oh hey sis...I thought that you would've gone up already..." Annie says to the Shipwright. 

"Naw I was at the giftshop...and I brought some stuff for the guys," she says, holding up a plastic shopping bag with two horns painted on the front. Then Jessie notices that Annie's eyes look a little red and puffy as if she's been crying, "Are you okay Annie?" she asks her.

Annie nods and laughs, "Yeah it's just the wind got into my eyes is all...c'mon let's climb this bad boy to the top," she says and they walk up to the gate. 

Close by two figures in trenchcoats and gray hoodies, converse with each other, "Is the operation set?" one asks and the other nods, "Yeah this whole place is gonna blow...hehe..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2008)

When the blue lines started to glow on the woman's arm and then on his own arm as well his eyes went wide, was she responsible for healing his injuries after his fight with Crayphish."I find this all very weird, you've mistaken me for someone else....I'm not your chosen one unless your idea of the chosen one is the man that shall take Mihawk's title."When the sounds of several explosions were heard further into town, Shin looked towards the direction where it came from and wondered wether it was one of his former crewmembers, the chances were high since they always got into trouble.

"Look lady, this glowing power thingy sounds interesting but it doesn't suit me so whatever you're doing with me stop it.....I want to make it in this life on my own strength, not to rely on DF powers that heal me whenever I'm in a pinch."He assumed she was just a random nutjob with a DF power that chose him for.....Well he wasn't sure what she wanted, except that she felt that Shin had to save that lady in the picture.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2008)

_With Annie and Jessie..._
The two girls slowly walk up the spiral staircase that winds all the way to the top, they've been walking for almost 15 minutes and are barely a quarter of the way up. Jessie leans over the railing and enjoys the majestic view, all of the island is visible from this high up.

"Wow what a view!" Jessie exclaims. Annie just shrugs as she walks up the stairs, "Seen one view ya seen 'em all..." she mutters indifferently. Jessie frowns at Annie,""You're such a gloomy gus...whats bothering you Annie?" Jessie asks. 

Annie sighs in annoyance, Jessie has been asking her this question the entire way up, she turns around and looks at Jessie, "Chill sugar queen...there's nothing bothering me, okay!" she retorts. 

"Is it Shin?" Jessie asks, oblivious to Annie's annoyance. *"NO!" *Annie shouts and several tourists turn around and look at the two girls. 

"Enough with the questions, willya...I just want to enjoy the walk up," Annie says to Jessie and she stomps her way up the steps. Jessie follows her, "I was just trying to help..." she mutters.

Meanwhile up at the top of the horn at the far end, a man in a black jumpsuit climbs up the side and places a black cartridge on the horn. He presses a button on it, initiating a countdown. Over on the other horn another figure is doing the same thing.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 21, 2008)

I find this all very weird, you've mistaken me for someone else....I'm not your chosen one unless your idea of the chosen one is the man that shall take Mihawk's title.

"Yes you are, and so im I, we have to save that women, im pretty sure you have better things to do but if you could please help her, it will all be over" Anya pleaded, suddenly sounds of several explosions were heard further into town, Anya quickly pulled out her bow and ran in the direction of the explosions

Then she stoped and turned to Shin "look, im not the one who's doing this, its that girl in the picture....and for the recond, your not the only one who has to deal with a DF powers, i do to, but i deal with it and try to make the best of it and help people, but if you just want to be selfish and think about yourself then you will just be alone forever Anya said, "And by the way, my name is Anya" she said with a smile, she then continued to run towards the explosions


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2008)

With Alph.

"That was close."Alph mumbled as he stood on a roof, his scanners picked up the explosives before he got into their range and could evade them, just barely though, by using his thrusters to leap out of the way.the gas mask wearing man peeked from his hiding place and then threw two smoke grenades from one of the two messenger bags he was carrying and then made a run for it.

Though the man was underestimating Alph as the andriord shot his right arm off and it grabbed his opponent by the wrist but as Alph tried to reel the man in something unexpected happened, it broke off and revealed to be a cybernetic one as Alph inspected it when he reeled it all way in again.
"Rather odd."He said as he inspected the hand, it was constructed in a way it seemed completely human like but the persan that attached it did a rather bad job on in it as it should've been stronger with the material it was made off.

With Shin and Anya.

"Alone forever?"Shin repeated."Perfect."Afterall he had just left his crew, he wasn't going to look for new friends to make after having to abondon his nakama like that.Though he did follow her, afterall he wanted to make sure if it wasn't a nakama of his that was in trouble, though he had left the crew he didn'tintend to let them die while he was around."I'll take care of who ever was responsible for those explosion so go back and take of that boy or something, after that I'm leaving the island so I would recommend you find another chosen one....I'm not interested."He was being an ass ofcourse but right now he wasn't in the mood for crap like this, people talking about chosen ones and saving people......Maybe he would've done so when sailing on the Infinite but right now he had no interest in these crazy stories.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 21, 2008)

Anya sighed, she knew it was no use to try and make him help the women in the picture, his mind was made up. "looks like you made up your mind uh? your so rock headed the boy is fine, he ran when the bombs went off.....but anyway just because you wont help her, i want to help you, i want let anyone else die, beacause of my cowardness, i learned that the hard way" Anya said with a sad look, she took Shin by his hands "please let me come with you"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 21, 2008)

Heather and Nikki stay at the helm relaxing in the warm sun as the make sure the ship stays on course.  Nikki had gone and procured the bottle of scotch so Heather was feeling quite happy as she watched the waves made by the ship.

?Nikki?? Heather begins with a sigh ?You do realize this bunch mean you no harm right??

?All men mean you harm Heather.  It?s just a matter of when they will do it??  Nikki sighs pulling her feet up and resting her chin on her knees.

The sun continues to shine warmly on the girls as they remain silent for some moments.  ?At least they are making us much richer than before.  We have this magnificent ship and a hefty treasure to split??  Heather says with a smile gracing her lips.

?That?s all they have given us.  Even though those blessings, as you seem to think they are, are more issue than anything else.?  Nikki says a bit irritated.

?How do you figure??  Heather says to her friend as she pulls her bandana off, letting her hair blow in the wind.  She lights another cigarette and relaxes in the hammock Nikki had made for her.

?Well??  Nikki says thinking for a moment.  ?We can no longer just roam the ship dressed as we wish for one??

Heather laughs ?Oh I am sure they wouldn?t mind that.? she then pours herself more scotch as she continues to chuckle.  ?Imagine their reactions if we wandered the ship wearing only what we were born with.?  Heather says laughing harder as she imagined the looks on their faces.

Nikki blushed darkly ?Yeah that?s going to happen??  she hissed thinking again.  ?We still have to cash the treasure in and that will possibly lead someone to our whereabouts.  Of course that is another problem.  Could they have picked a worse enemy??  Nikki rolls her eyes.

?It makes for an interesting adventure.?  Heather said lifting her glass to Nikki.

?This isn?t an adventure Heather!  It?s our lives!?  Nikki almost yelled feeling very frustrated at the moment.  

?Life is an adventure Nikki.  If you think of it as anything more then you are taking it to seriously.?  Heather says with a sigh.  ?I know what happened to you was bad.  Actually worse than bad.?  she shakes her head slightly as her thoughts move to that time so many years ago.  ?I swear Nikki.  Nobody will ever do that to you again.  I will kill them first.?  Heather stated the last part as more of a promise than anything else.

Nikki looked at Heather with tears in her eyes as she nods.  Standing slowly with a sigh she moves to the bow of the ship.  Both girls are silent as the waves of their memories wash over them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2008)

_With Annie and Jessie..._
The two girls finally reach the top platform of one of the horns, carved into the bone of the giant structure and large enough to fit several hundred people. They are so high up that the clouds look closer then the ground and the city far in the distance looks like a tiny speck. Jessie looks around with wide eyes at the long ranging panorama, “This is so amazing!!” she exclaims as she leans right over the railing. 

Several sick looking tourists look slightly faint and sick as Jessie does this. Annie grabs Jessie by the back of her collar and pulls her back, “Easy there sis, you're scaring the folks.” Jessie claps her hands with joy, “I think that the climb was worth it don't you?” she asks Annie. 

The gunslinger nods but she's not really that impressed with the view, it is amazing no doubt but its nothing to get crazy about she thinks, “Yeah I guess....but now we've gotta climb back down, would you carry me?” she asks the Shipwright. Jessie laughs, “Good one...hehe...”

Annie laughs....*BLAM! BLAM! BLAM!* Three loud gunshots ring out, all the people on the platform scream and duck on the floor. “EVERYONE GET THE HELL DOWN!!!!” yells a man in a tan trenchcoat wielding a shotgun in his hand. Another figure in a tan trenchcoat and long brimmed hat, shrouding the figures face walks up next to the man. Over on the other horn loud gunshots and screams can be heard. 

“IN THE NAME OF THE BIGHORN ISLAND LIBERATION FRONT WE'RE GOING TO BLOW UP THESE HORNS TO PROTEST THE OPPRESSION OF THE WORLD GOVERNMENT!!!!” the man yells. 

Below on the stairs more gunshots can be heard as a dozen gun toting figures, herd the people further down below up onto the platform. All the tourists kneel down and lay down on the floor except for Annie and Jessie. 

The man looks at the two girls with surprise, “Hey you two!!! This isn't playtime....GET THE FUCK DOWN!!!” he yells, aiming his shotgun at them. Beside him the figure with the long brim hat looms close by. 

Annie steps forward with her hands on the butt end of her gold revolvers and behind her Jessie drops her gift bag and cracks her knuckles, “Make us, fella....” she says with defiance in her bright green eyes.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2008)

Shin gave a sigh when she held his hands with her's and asked if she could come with her, why did he have to be so attractive.......
"You can do what you want, try not to weigh me down though."He sais as he pulled his hands away from her's, it felt uncomfortable and somehow he felt guilty though he couldn't explain why.
"Sorry about that but it would be handy if I could use my Divine Dawn if we run into trouble."As he said that he already headed towards the source of the explosions.

Unknown to the two, two men were spying on the two trough a pain of binoculars, when they  were sure that their target wasn't accompanied by anyother crewmember of that weird unnamed crew, they contacted their superior*."Proffessor, I've spotted someone who I believe is that swordsman of that crew.....It was rather difficult without a picture on his wanted postur but it seems he is alone but he's heading to target 01 as we speak."*

"Very well, try to stall him while I sent one my of my new babies towards your location, he's fast so he'll be there in no time....Giggity Giggity."The other voice replied before hanging up.

The two figures jumped out of their hiding spot and dashed towards their target as soon as the line was dissconnected.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 21, 2008)

" I wont weigh you down, trust me Anya said as Shin pulled his hand away from hers, she knew it was very uncomfortable for him to have some stranger hold his hands like that. but she could tell that maybe it was another women on his mind. "Sorry about that but it would be handy if I could use my Divine Dawn if we run into trouble.

"Its ok, we should hurry Anya said running behind Shin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2008)

_With Annie and Jessie..._
Annie draws her right revolver in a blur and shoots the shotgun out of the man's hand, all the tourists scream in fear, “RELAX!!!!” bellows Annie at everyone, “EVERYONE JUST STAY DOWN!!!!” 

The man in the trenchcoat grits his teeth in fury as he looks down at his shattered shotgun and he rips off his trenchcoat revealing a black jumpsuit with strange looking gadgets all over his body. He looks at the figure shrouded under the long brim hat and also wearing a trenchcoat, “Ready Serena!?” he hollers. 

“Yeah Mack,” Serena replies and rips off her trenchcoat revealing a skintight jumpsuit very much like her comrades, except she has long metal claws extending up from her wrists, and long claws on her metal boots. She looks to be in her early twenties and she has long dark purple hair tied in a ponytail, orange eyes, and a tan complexion, “You little girls shouldn't mess with grownup business!” she exclaims at Annie and Jessie 

Annie smirks at the woman named Serena, “Oh yeah that bitch is mine...” and she blasts off the ground like a lightning streak firing at her on the run. Serena flips backwards with catlike agility and leaps up to the very top of the horn, Annie gives chase leaping upwards. 

Meanwhile Jessie claps her hands, “COPY COPY CLONE!” she commands and two clones shimmer out of her body. She looks at the clones, “Take care of the bad men with guns downstairs and then help these people get down safely as quick as possible...” 

“YOU FORGOT ABOUT ME!!!” yells Mack and he appears over Jessie and her clones like a blur and two metal gloves form around his hands, *BLAM!* He strikes downward with both metal fists creating a crater and the platform shakes. Jessie and her clones leap out of the way, the two clones immediately do as they're told and run off while Jessie stands her ground and charges forward at Mack. 

At the side of each horn are attached two black cartridges discreetly hidden. They count down indicating 10 minutes left to destruction.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 21, 2008)

Soon to figures could be heard talking as teh arrived on the deck. "Ah a new day!" Said Tri as he was teh first to step out aboard deck. "Yeah a day for you to work!" Ace said with a grin."Yeah i know i lost but why today i mean it is such a nice day?" Tri said complaining at Ace. "Just get to work you can work out here!" Ace said back.  "I suppose... And i guess i can go get teh stuff.."  Tri said as he walked below deck.

Ace smiled and walked toward Heather and Nikki. "Hello girls!"  He said looking at the sea. "Since we have a boat we need a flag don't we?  Ace smirked and then looked down at them. 

"So me and Tri played a game of cards to see who would do it and i won so he is going to work on it! Ace said smirking.

Tri soon walked above deck with paint and a blank flag in his hand. "look what the old man left us in teh storage room! he also left a note saying we be needing a flag!" 

 Tri smirked and place teh white flag down and then looked at teh paint. "He also left teh paint!" Tri yelled looking up with a smile.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2008)

As shin looked back to see wether that crazy chick was behind him he felt that weird sensation once again, his instinct telling him something was about to happen and withing second two men blocked their path.The two men looked awfully similar yet one seemed more buff while the other was lean yet with toned muscles.

Both of them seemed kind of martial artists, but they were wearing weird costumes with tape wrapped around their enckles and wrists and boxing gloves....The weirdest thing though were the machinery sticking out from them, there were even a few blinking lights on them.

_"Who the hell is that girl?"The _broader one said_."I thought you said he wasn't with his crew!"_

*"She just some random girl he picked up, just ignore her Aniki."*The other replied, while the broader one resembled a heavyweight boxer, this one resembled a kick boxer.

"And once again I run into weirdos as soon as I meet a crazy chick."The same thing happened when he met Annie, after that he met one weirdo after another and not even 5 minutes after meeting Anya weirdos started to show up."You guys were blowing up the town huh?"He said as he unsheathed his sword, if that was the case he would just kill them and leave town afterwards.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 21, 2008)

As they where headed towards the source of the explosions, two unknown martial artists dudes who had machinery sticking out from them, there were even a few blinking lights on them. 
'who the hell are these punks?" Anya asked Shin, "Who the hell is that girl?"The broader one said."I thought you said he wasn't with his crew!", "She just some random girl he picked up, just ignore her Aniki."The other replied, while the broader one resembled a heavyweight boxer, this one resembled a kick boxer, thou Anya did not resond to them

"And once again I run into weirdos as soon as I meet a crazy chick. You guys were blowing up the town huh?", just Shin pulled out his sword, Anya stoped him and she walked up a few inches toward the men and started smiling" well since you gentle men have no idea who i am, let me introduce myself" Anya said still smiling, suddenly a purple like energy surrounded her right hand and she pushed the ground so hard it started to shake and she create huge craters in the ground, she then looked up at the men with so much killing Intent it started to scare them are you sure you want us now assholes?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2008)

_Annie vs Serena..._
The two combatants leap around the very tip of the gigantic horn, over a thousand feet above the ground. Annie fires pinpoint shots at Serena but the woman flips around the horn like a deranged gymnast staying a step ahead of Annie's bullets. Serena presses a button on her wrist, ?Power Suit Shield!? she exclaims and two metal gauntlets around her forearms expand and become huge circular shields. She raises the shields on front of her body and charges forward at Annie in a blur. Annie fires rapidly and her bullets just bounce off of Serena's shields. 

?Crap!? exclaims Annie as Serena moves into close quarters with intense speed. Annie flips backwards rapidly, trying to create space and reloads as she flips around, *?KillShot!?* Annie exclaims and she fires high intensity rounds that explode into tiny compressed fireballs at the woman. Serena does a barrel roll in mid air and then disappears, avoiding the explosive attacks then she reappears behind Annie in a burst of speed. 

*?CLAWSTRIKE!?* she strikes with her claws at the back of Annie's head but the gunslinger ducks at the last second, the claws slicing off several of her golden locks. 

Annie rolls backwards under Serena and fires upwards at her stomach. *?SHIELD!?* Serena exclaims and her forearm shields expand covering her entire midsection. Then Serena spins around and slams her clawed boots down onto Annie's face. Annie rolls away as the claws embed themselves into the fossilized bone of the gigantic horn. 

The gunslinger spins to her feet as Serena unhinges her boot claw from the horn and charges forward. Annie curses in frustration because she can't aim properly at this range and moves her hands in a blur, holstering her guns and immediately draws her combat knife out of her belt. She clashes her knife with Serena's wrist claws and they trade vicious strikes, moving their hands in a whirl of movement, stabbing and slicing at each other, neither woman giving ground. 

As they crisscross their weapons and look at each other in the eyes, Serena smirks and laughs at Annie, ?You're good girlie...but tell me what will you do when the two bombs that we have strapped to these horns explode in the next five minutes, killing you and the hundreds of people up here?? and Serena suddenly disengages from Annie. She runs away and jumps over into the air. Two metal contraptions on her back expand into glider wings and Serena flies away laughing.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2008)

"Perfect!"Shin exclaimed sarcastically, why couldn't he just meet normal people.....No, he had to run into the one girl that would probably fit in just fine with his former crew, what happened to those sweet and innocent girls that disliked fighting and simply stayed home to cook for their man.

"Let's just get this overwith."This was followed by an annoyed sigh, these two idiots didn't quite seem like an cjallenging opponent and he would've fought them barehanded if he wasn't in a hurry.

_"I'll take the boy."_The broad one called out as he jumped up in the air and smashed down when Shin was in his range, though Shin blocked the punch with his sword....The weird thing that Shin could spot there was metal armor where the sword cut trough the skin.
_"K.O. Punisher!"_The boxer called out as he unleashed a combination of punching attacks on Shin but the swordsman was more then able to keep with him,  each punch clashing against his blade but before Shin could finish his opponent off he felt a presence coming towards him with his speed and before he could jump out of the way it crashed into him.

Both the projectile and Shin landed on a path of grass, he couldn't see Anya or the boxers anymore but she couldn't be more then 3-4 minutes away.
Though when Shin finally identified his opponent his eyes went wide.
"Led?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2008)

_Jessie vs Mack...._
If one were to ask Jessie about her fighting style she would sum it up very simply, _"I hit hard and I move forward..."
_
This is exactly what Jessie does as she trades punches with Mack in the midst of hundreds of panicking tourists, trying to flee the platform. Mack's metal covered fists are actually dented slightly from going blow for blow with Jessie and he can't believe the girls physical strength. Meanwhile Jessie's tiny and ladylike fists are slightly red at the knuckles but she still punches away wildly, wishing that she had her brought her giant mallets to end this guy quickly. 

A beeping sound emits from Mack's jumpsuit and he disengages from Jessie, laughing, "Later..." he exclaims and runs off, leaping over the platform railing. Two metal wings expand on his back and he glides away into the air, far in the distance Jessie can swear she sees another person gliding away as well. 

"COWARD!!!" Jessie hollers at the man. 

Suddenly Annie appears like a blur behind Jessie. "We gotta slight problem sis," Annie says. Jessie turns around, "What is it?"

"Both of these horns have bombs attached somewhere and if that bitch is right we've got less then 5 minutes to find them..." 

"But these horns are gigantic! It'll be like trying to find a needle in a haystack....no two haystacks!!" exclaims Jessie as she looks at the other horn in the distance. 

"We've still gotta try..." replies Annie.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 21, 2008)

As the broad one went after Shin, Anya charged towards the other one with a spinning kick but he grabed her by her legs and spun her around and tossed he in the air, Anya caught her balance in the air and quickly pulled out her bow and arrow and fired 4 arrows at the kick boxer but he quickly dodged them all and and threw a series of shock wave puches at her knocking her out the air.

As Anya layed on the ground in pain, the kick boxer came over to her and picked her up by the neck, "well now looks this is the end for you girl" the kick boxer said, Anya smiled "i dont think so", Anya said, then she head butted him so hard she crack his head open a little,"AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, YOU BITCH!!!!!!, he screamed, as she was catching her breath she saw Shin and the dude going at it,and then Shin amd the dude landed on a path of grass, at least 3-4 minutes away, SHIN! Anya yelled, then felt someone grab her by the neck


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2008)

Sogar Du Mortis continued to run away. "Cousin Rek..." He whimpered. Sogar was busy looking for the members of CP3 that were supposed to protect him, but none of them could be seen. Suddenly, a pair of missiles whirls by him, and hits a food cart nearby. "AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!" He yelled, as a Panzer Frame cautiously neared him. "DOUBLE BLOCKEN WALL!!" 2 walls of stone blocks rises from the ground, baring the Panzer Frame's way. "BLOCKEN CRUSH!" Sogar says, panicked. The stone walls begin to move, and crush the Panzer Frame as they collide with one another. "I...beat it?" Sogar said in disbelief. "Ah, cousin. I see you decimated that machine faster than I did mine" Rek commented as he walked towards his cousin. "COUSIN!" Sogar runs up to Rek and hugs his right arm. "Careful now. I have injuries you know." Rek and Sogar decide to return to the docks,figuring it would be safer there.

Back at the Windy Dirge, Jun was in the infirmary, resting. She had suffered many injuries, which, ironically weren't caused by the Panzer Frames. "Simply astounding, milady." The ship doctor commented. "I've never seen such intense muscle fatigue in my entire career as a doctor. It's a miracle you're even alive." Jun looks at the doctor with stoic eyes. "I am a warrior. Such injuries will not fell me easily."

Inside the forge, Matyr, Ruru and a group of engineers from the ship were inspecting the remains of the Panzer Frames. On top of a steel table, Matyr Zelios was busy looking at the remains of the Panzer Frame's Processing unit."No doubt about it. These peasant machines were made in a Du Mortis Factory." Matyr commented, looking at the slightly burned seal of the Du Mortis family; A crowned,golden Lion sitting atop a gold platform with the mark of the rising dragon at its center. "I am not surprised. The Famiglia Conquista has begun, and it is to be expected that some of Rek's cousins atempt to take first blood." Ruru places a tray of cold lemonade on another table, which the other engineers drank with gusto. "One thing's for sure though. Whoever threw these machines at the us, must've thrown more of them."

Back at the translator's guild, Fasola was being flanked by the CP3 agents. "GET THAT THING!" Fasola yells as the Panzer Frame opens fire on a man with pink glasses and a fishman in a coat. "Shall we end this,Dolphin Style?" Daran asks Bizzlit. "Yes, let's." The two former agents use their soru, disappearing from the sights of the Panzer Frame. "SHIGAN!" "SHIGAN FACEBUSTER!" A fist and a foot collide with the Panzer Frame's thick armor, causing it to burst and explode. "Heh. Tae Kwan Dolphin triumphs once again."

In another part of the island, another Panzer Frame was engaging a Du Mortis. "MUSCLE BOOST; GIANT'S ARM!" Doremi yelled, crushing the Panzer Frame with the strength of a giant. Doremi stands atop the ruined machine, her long, ponytailed hair flowing in the breeze. 

"Mahrvelous." A white-haired world noble said while viewing the destroyed remains of another Panzer Frame, his axe still wedged in the machine's head. "Lord Stugari! Are you well?" A servant asked him. "Of course I am, you fool. Now bring me some cocoa!" He yells.

On a white ship at the docks, another Panzer Frame was being destroyed effortlessly. "Well done, lady Ivalla." A woman in a nurse's uniform says to a pink-haired woman in noble's clothing. "Thank you. But I did not wish to destroy this machine."

Bahuk Du Mortis sighs in disappointment as he watches his last Panzer Frame get destroyed. "How unexpected. Raise the sirens. I have a message to tell my cousins."  4 giant blowhorns are deployed from withing Bahuk's floating ship. "WELL DONE COUSINS!" Bahuk's voice rang across the island, as if he was speaking to them face-to-face. "I HOPE YOU ENJOYED MY LITTLE DEMONSTRATION! DRAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 22, 2008)

_With Annie and Jessie..._
"Throw me..." Annie says to Jessie. 

"Yeah sure," Jessie looks at Annie and then does a double take, "WAIT WHAT!?!?" 

Annie points at the the other horn, "There are two bombs and the only way we'll succeed is if we each take one horn, now throw me over there. I can't use my Airburst Bubble because it'll knock away some of the tourists," she responds. The platform is now almost clear but the spiraling staircases are filled with a sea of people trying to get down. 

"Annie are you crazy!?....I don't even know if I could reach that far!" Jessie exclaims. Annie shakes her head in annoyance, "You think that I don't know that!!" Annie hollers back, "Now just do it she hulk!" 

Jessie narrows her eyes at Annie, "Fine! Grab my hands..." she replies. Annie grasps the shipwrights hands. 

"Good luck," says Jessie and Annie nods. Jessie measures the shot, suddenly she spins Annie around and hurls her into the air with all her might. The gunslinger flies like a rocket at the other horn which lies 100 meters away. 

As Annie hurtles towards the top of the horn she realizes that Jessie has actually put too much force into the shot and she going to overshoot it by quite a margin, "Aw...."

"Shit..." mutters Jessie from the platform, realizing that she used too much force. However Annie keeps her head and moves her hands in a blur towards her belt loading a canister into her rifle, *"GRAPPLE HOOK!"* she exclaims firing a three pronged hook attached to a rope into the horn's fossilized bone. As Annie sails over the horn, the hook takes hold and slams her momentum suddenly, the girls neck jerks violently and her stomach lurches. Then gravity takes hold and Annie she swings down towards the side of the gigantic horn and cushions the impact with her legs, bending her knees. 

"Easy as pie..." mutters Annie, as she swings back and forth, her eyes spinning around in her head,


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2008)

"I HOPE YOU ENJOYED MY LITTLE DEMONSTRATION! DRAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!" Bahuk yelled from the loudspeakers of his ship.

"Bahuk...." Rek muttered. "Tell me, Sogar, do we have any other cousins in the island?" He asks. "Well..My brother Stugari is here. So are Doremi, Oressa, Stugari and Ivalla,." Rek sighs in dismay. He had no idea that the Conquista had begun. "No matter. Let's go back to my ship."

A half an hour later, Bahuk's ship lands on Vittorio. "Milord, shall I send the invitations?" A servant aks him. "Go ahead." He tells the servant. The servant pulls down a lever in the control room of the ship, opening a hatch outside. 7 black pelicans fly out of the ship,each one carrying a letter.

"AWWWWWWWWWWWW! Who's this cute little kiddy?" Cass asks as she fawns over Rek's cousin. "This is Sogar, my ten year old cousin." He tells her. Rek notices the ruined pieces of the Panzer Frames piled up at the back of the ship. "They attacked here too, eh?" Ruru nods to Rek. "Indeed, milord. Lord Matyr is already busy reverse engineering them. That boy and his machines..." The old butler pours a some tea onto Rek's cup, and some hot cocoa into Sogar's. He takes a deep breath, filling his sinuses with the tea's aroma. "Ruru, might I ask where my dear Jun is?"


Rek quickly drops his cup onto the deck and runs into the ship. He rushes to the infirmary, and orders all the doctors to leave."Did I not tell you never to use that move?" Rek whispers to the ear of an injured Jun. "That...machine...called me...weak..." Rek glares at Jun angrily. "That is not an excuse!" He clutches a porcelain vase in Jun's room, and brakes it with his bare hands. " I COULD HAVE LOST YOU! " The young noble screams. Jun remains stoic, and looks at Rek. "I...apologize..." Rek's rage cools down when he hears Jun's weak plea. He looks at himself with deep shame. "No...it is I who should apologize. I should not have reprimanded you in your current state. " Rek picks up the pieces of the broken vase and reforms it with his powers. "Well then." He picks up the pot of tea next to Jun's bed and pours some in a porcelain cup. "Perhaps some tea will soothe us both?" Jun smiles weakly to Rek. "Perhaps it will."

On the deck, one of the black pelicans drops a letter on the floor. Ruru picks it up, and immiediately recognizes the Du Mortis seal on it. "This is..." The old butler opens the letter, and reads it.

"_DEAR COUSINS,
I, YOUR DEAR COUSIN BAHUK DU MORTIS, HUMBLY ASK THAT YOU GRACE MY SHIP WITH YOUR PRESENCE FOR DINNER. I SHALL BE WAITING FOR YOU, MY COUSINS. I DEARLY HOPE THAT YOU COME. YOU WILL EASILY SPOT MY SHIP, IT'S THE ONLY ONE DOCKED IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FOREST. BRING YOUR VASSALS, IF YOU'VE GATHERED ANY.

SINCERELY, 
LORD BAHUK DU MORTIS​_


----------



## Kuno (Nov 22, 2008)

Nikki wiped the tears away as others began to join them on the deck.  She walked back up where Heather was and checked their course once more.

?Hello boys!?  Heather said with a giggle having enjoyed just a little to much of the aged scotch.  ?I am glad you finally found something productive to do.   Though only if it had to do with a game of cards!?

With a sigh Nikki leaned against the railing watching Heather carefully.  She always did strange things when she enjoyed to much of a good thing.

Lighting a cigarette Heather rolled out of the hammock she came to her feet grabbing her glass and the bottle as she grinned at Nikki.  ?Smoking, drinking??  she held up her hands showing her those items ?gambling, only one thing is missing!?  Heather said with an evil grin.  ?And, we have a whole ship of men to help with that one!  It?s just a debauchery!?  She exclaimed bursting into another fit of giggling.

?I think you have had enough Heather??  Nikki says with a shake of her head.

?Nah??  Heather says walking to her friend and patting her cheek.  ?That reminds me!  Go get that bottle of champagne we found!?  

?I don?t think so.  You have almost killed that bottle of scotch!  You don?t need anymore.?  Nikki says firmly.

?It?s not for me silly.?  Heather says giggling again.  ?It?s for the ship!?

Nikki shakes her head as the guys laugh.  The others coming on deck at the commotion.  ?The ship doesn?t need a drink Heather.?

?Yes it does!  It needs a drink on the bow!  She needs to be christened Nikki before our luck turns sour!?  Heather says proudly brandishing her bottle of scotch in the air.

Nikki sighs and shakes her head as she heads to Heathers cabin to grab the bottle of champagne as Heather moves unsteadily to the bow.  She bends over the side looking down and then thrusts her glass and bottle into Tri?s hands.  ?Hold this!?  she says with a giggle then takes the final drag off her smoke, tossing it into the waiting sea.

?Here it is Heather??  Nikki says handing her the bottle.

?Perfect!?  Heather says with a grin and bending over the railing and shakes her head as she straightens once more.  ?Okay boys??  she giggles ?I need help with this one.?  she looks to Dante and Ace.  ?Grab a foot and lower me down.?  They both grin and nod as Heather leans over and they each grab a foot lowering her down.  ?I christen thee The Debauchery!?  She says with a giggle as she smashes the bottle on the bow letting the glass fall into the sea as they pull her up.  ?Let?s keep this part as a reminder!?  she says giggling and handing Nikki the neck of the broken bottle.

?Sounds good??  Nikki said with a sigh and shakes her head taking it into Heathers cabin and coming back quickly.

?Now boys??  Heather says looking them over.  ?Why am I the only one having a good time??  

?Damn it Heather??  Nikki mumbles smacking her forehead.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 22, 2008)

*******4 hours after the christening, *******

Dante went to the deck of the ship and felt the cooling breeze. He had not had too much drink but enough to get him a little tipsy. He stripped off his clothes and closed his eyes, assuming a simple yoga pose. He breathed in slowly and relaxed. For quite someetime now, he had felt his chi almost overcoming him and the red amulet being fully charged in almost a matter of minutes. 

He stood up and took it off, now completely naked. He assumed his stance now with no buffer to contain his chi. He gathered his power in his right arm until he could see the glow, just as he had demonstrated with Heather and Nikki. He pushed past it and gathered more energy, his eyes almost completely glazing over he felt his arm beginning to hurt. Still he pushed until his arm was emanating a bright light. He held it for a second and screamed as he extended his arm to release the chi. 

The result shocked him. A huge, intense ball of brilliant white light shot out of his arm and travelled about 10ft before dissipating into nothing. He looked at his arm and smiled

*"Now that's what I'm talking about."*

He walked onto the helm to see Heather and Nikki, completely uncaring that he was dressed like a new born baby. The two girls looked fantastic and he sighed slightly as he drank in their beautiful forms. 

*"Hello ladies! did you see my new technique?!" * he asked excitedly. "*Now I'm sure I can protect you gals pretty well. not that you need protecting or anything, just those machines don't look like regular household appliances."*
*
"You know my dream? It's to develop and control this martial art so that I can teach it to the world. It's incomplete right now but it's getting there. I'm trusting you with this and I don't trust anyone."* He gave the girls his red amulet, which had been taken out of it's glass casing.

*"The problem with this martial art is that it is fuelled by emotion and the feeling of rage can overwhelm you and make you go off on a rampage. If you see me going ape-shit touch the amulet to my skin and it will drain me of all my chi, essentially making me powerless for a time."*

He looked at the girls and smiled a warm and genuine smile. *"Like I said, I don't trust anyone, but you two seem cool."* his eyes wandered down, *"and you've got the best godamned asses I have ever seen!"* he finished completely ruining the moment


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 22, 2008)

Shin Vs Led

His opponent looked a lot like the nakama they lost on Syren Island but he had changed a lot since Shin had last seen him, well first of all now his head was attached to his body but it almost seemed as if someone repaired and modified the body....If you could call it that, Shin could spot the marks of welding around the bulleteer's neck and some other places.

Led was now some weird spandex out, He wasn't sure what to think of it but it looked rather weird yet aerodynamic at the same time.Led had a bicycle jersey and shorts on but that was it,  he didn't even have shoes on.
"I know I should be happy to see you alive and well but I'm a little creeped out since the last time I saw your head it was about 30 meters away from most of your body....."Well this and that this Led had just attacked him made him doubt that this was going to be a happy reuinion.

"The person you've got me confused with is no more, only his body remains."His opponent replied before smirking and adding."I'm aware that this must be an emotional moment for you but I was ordered to take you out quickly while we grab our target so..."The man formerly known as Led made his way towards Shin and when he neared him a blast came out of his elbow, blasting his right fist towards Shin like a rocket.

"That's new."Shin replied as he barely managed to block it with his sword, though the force unleashed during that blow knocked him back several meters, just barely was he able to keep his balance as he skidded over the grass, two black trails of earth was in the grass and went from his starting to point to where he was standing right now.

"This isn't a good place."He mumbled as he looked around but made sure to keep an eye on Led, though it might've seemed cold hearted that he didn't seem to care that his deceased nakama showed up alive, it was more then obvious to Shin that it shouldn't be possible and that whatever organization managed to patch him and found Shin and his former crew all the way in the Grand Line, would probably have have some bad intentions to go along with those resources.

First thing, he needed to find a better location to fight Led, every blow here could knock Shin off his feet on this wet grassland, what was closest seemed to be a shopping street and that was his best bet since he was facing a fast opponent that was known for his ability to blast trough the air and therefor wouldn't be affected by this location.

"Ice Bullet!"He called out as he released several thrusts that travelled trough the air as if they were bullets made out of air, it was the first tme using this attack in battle but this one was much stronger then his other bullet techniques.Though Led simply turned his head away and held his arms up defensively while the attacks shot trough the air and Shin quickly dashed towards the shopping street.

When Led grew tired of this and was sure that these attacks couldn't damage him, propulsive force was released from the soles of his feet and he shot up in the air before initiating a "Bam-Bam Rocket"Attack aimed towards Shin ofcourse.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2008)

"Lord Rek! Lord Rek!" Ruru yelled as he arrived inside the infirmary. "A letter! from your cousin!" Ruru hands over the letter and goes to a corner, waiting for Rek's orders. "A dinner...." Rek thought. "My dear Jun, when do you think will you be able to walk?" Jun takes a sip of tea before answering. "In a few minutes, I should be able to wield my spear once again." Rek smiles smugly. "Excellent. Ruru, get the dress." Ruru bows to Rek and leaves the room, while Jun gives him a confused look.

Later that evening, Rek Du Mortis, Matyr Zelios, Cassandra Amity, and Jun Fei Qin were in a carriage, with Ruru Montague and several servants driving it. "So, my dear Cass, how does it feel to go to a formal dinner for the first time?" Rek asks. He sets his eyes on Cassandra Amity,the Monarch Crew sniper. Tonight, she was not wearing her usual dark green cloak, nor the knee-high khaki shorts or her long-sleeved black shirt. Tonight, she wore a elegant, sleeveless, emerald dress, a diamond necklace with matching earings, and a crystal clip that held her long, dark hair up, leaving only several locks of it to fall behind her ears. "Pretty nervous. But after smashing those robots, it's a great change of pace." 

Rek chuckles and looks at well-groomed young man sitting next to Cass. "You finally look like a noble, Matyr.". Cass giggles to this while Matyr merely scoffs. The young man was very much accustomed to the clothing he wore, but he always hated wearing the heavy orange coat, the itchy ruffles, the uncomfortable trousers, and the dark red vest and white undercoat underneath. He much prefered his usual clothing, his short, dark yellow vest, his jet black shirt that matches his jeans, and lastly his red bandana that covered his messy brown hair, which was now combed to perfection. "I'd rather wear my engineer's suit."

Rek yawns and places his head next to the window. As for Rek, he wore his usual clothing, except that it was now adorned with rare gemstones, and his purple coat was now replaced with one of gold thread. After a few minutes, the carriage arrives infront of Bahuk's ship in the middle of the forest. Bahuk insured that the path be cleared, so the moment his ship landed he immiediately had his servants cut a clear path through the forest. "Milord, we've arrived."

Ruru gets off of the carriage and opens its door. The first person to come out was Matyr, who assisted Cass in leaving the carriage like any gentleman would. "These heels are killing me." Cass comments as she gets off the carriage. Rek was the next to come out of the carriage, and smirked at the sight of Matyr accompanying Cass inside the ship. "Jun, come out of the carriage." Rek calls. A few minutes pass and the warrior still has not emerged. "Hurry up, my dear Jun, it would be rude to keep our host waiting." Rek calls once again. "Very well." Jun grumbles. 

As she exited the carriage, the moonlight seemed to shine brighter. The tomboyish warrior left Rek breathless. Tonight, she wore a backless scarlet dress, styled in the usual clothing in her homeland. A silver dragon was embroidered at the right side of her dress. 2 jade earings with a phoenix motiff hung from her ears, and an emerald bracelet accentuated her arms, which seemed surprisingly tender despite years of hard physical training. Her long auburn hair, usually tied in a long ponytail was now left to flow in the wind. "Beautiful." Rek remarks. "Just like..." The young noble suddenly feels a crimson purse hitting him in the face. "Why are you just standing there? It is not the custom in my homeland to leave a lady unacompanied when entering a formal dinner! " Jun reprimanded. "As you wish, my dear Jun." Rek holds her hand and carefully gets her down the carriage. "Shall we go, my lady?" Rek asks. "Lead the way." Jun and Rek enter the ship, Jun's arm anchored to Rek's.

"Sniff... You've become such a fine gentleman, milord." Ruru says tearfully as he and the other servants watch Rek and Jun enter the ship.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 22, 2008)

The girls stood at the helm as the sun began to drop low behind them.  Heather snuggled into her hammock as Dante came out on deck.  Heather watched appreciatively as Nikki blushed deeply and turned her back on him watching the sunset.

As he approached the girls Heather sat up and chuckled.  ?That was impressive??  Heather agreed.

Nikki glanced back at him then blushing darker turned around looking at the sails snapping in the wind, much to Heathers amusement.  As he explained the amulet Heather nodded.  ?Why don?t you grab that Nikki.?  Heather said lighting another cigarette.

Nikki moved forward grabbing the amulet and ran back near Heather like a scared rabbit clutching it to her.

Heather laughed and shook her head.  ?You really need to relax Nikki.?  she said blowing the smoke out and watching the wind tear it away.

As he comments on their asses Heather laughs deeply as she raises an eyebrow.  ?Honestly I have to return the compliment.?

Nikki fumed charging forward with the necklace.  Heather grabbed her arm halting her in mid-stride.  ?Why don?t I hold on to that for the moment.  Don?t want it used for the wrong reasons.?  She said chuckling as she took the necklace from Nikki.  ?Why don?t you go get some rest Nikki.?  Heather adds putting the necklace on the amulet rested comfortably in her cleavage.

Nikki?s mouth opened and closed a couple of times before she snapped it shut, she nodded then stormed down to her cabin.

?It will be used only when needed??  Heather says quietly with a smile as she again sits in the hammock.  She stretches out one leg hanging off, the toes lightly tracing the floor as she swung.  Heather looked up as the stars began to make their appearance.  ?My favorite time??  she says her eyes on the sky.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 22, 2008)

_With Tri...._
Tri had moved below deck after the christening and was locked in his room working on teh flag. "Damn it i cant get this right!" He said getting up from his desk which held the blank flag on it. 

"What could i use for this flag!" He said pacing around his room thinking of things he could do. "Hmm there its he traditional skull and cross bones... No..." He kept talking to himself and thinking. "But a skull... And just a skull alone...But if i do that it needs something with it..."  Tri now laid on his bed thinking about teh flag. 

"Lemme think it needs to be original,.. Different, and odd..."  He said now closing his eyes thinking about what the crew might like. "I like the skull idea..." 

____

_With Ace.._

Ace laid now in his room just resting and thinking about the crew and how his life changed. "Ah i like my new life..." He said with a smile looking at teh ceiling from his small bed. "I am getting hungry.. And i haven't seen teh kitchen yet.."  Ace got up and got off h is bed heading to teh door. 

He opened it and walked out and walked up to teh first floor of teh ship. "It should be around here..." Ace said looking to the left to see a door. "Hmm it smells good in there..."  Ace smirked and opened the door to see a small kitchen. "Any food?" He wondered checking teh pantry first.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 22, 2008)

Shin Vs Led continued

Just before Led would've collided into his old crewmate, Shin evaded the attack and instead Led crashed into the lingerie store that was behind in the bulleteer's path, though Shin immediatly prepared himself for the next attack, he couldn't help but laugh at the sight of Led as he climbed out of the wrecked store.

There was a bunch of items stuck on Led, the most notable one were a pair of panties on top of his head but after briefly shaking wildly and then blasting towards Shin again, most of it fell off.This attack was different since Led only used a short boost and it seemed more as if he was jumping with one fist behind him, ready to strike Shin when in range.

When this attack came Shin blocked it once again with his sword but was knocked back once again, now skidding across the bricks of the shopping street, When Led came in for a second attack Shin decided to go on the offensive and ducked down just before the punch would've hit him and shouted.
"Reverse lightning strike."Like all of his reverse attack this was simply performed the opposite of it was normally performed, while it was usually an attack performed with the blunt side of his sword this time it was simply an powerfull upward slash instead of the usual downward slash of the normal Lightning Strike.

When the blade scratched the iron armor of Led, sparks were generated by the friction but when Shin jumped back to see the damage he had inflicted he saw that there was only a tear in that jersey of his and a big scratch on the chest of the bulleteer.....As if someone keyed him instead of cut him with a katana.

"why is It's always the armored freaks that come after me?"Led didn't waste time though in continueing his assault and his next attack was a."Bam Bam Bazooka!"that Shin managed to block once again but the attack came with such a force that Shin ended up flying trough the air forcing Led to use a "Bam Bam rocket!"To catch up to him.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 22, 2008)

Gintoki woke up from the meeting table several hours after it had finished

"robots. well bring it on!" he shouted in the empty room. "ahh they just went ahead and left huh? No respect these days." 

He walked up to the deck only to be faced with Dante's manhood in his face as he walked up the stairs. 

"You, are a little too free with your body. Ugh I won't be able to have sausages for a week now."

Dante laughed as he walked past and put on some clothes.
*
"Hah! How bout we train for a bit. After all we're the muscle on this ship, may as well be ready for shit."* Dante said drawing agni and rudra.

"ahaha. well I've always wanted to see who's the better swordsman here anyways." gintoki said drawing the red queen. "Lets try not to wreck this ship huh."

*"Gotcha. Light sparring it is." *dante said. this was to be a battle of technique without any tricks.

Shinpachi watched as the two men fought in an exquisite fashion. Gintoki was a conventional swordsman, but one with enough foresight and technique to counter Dante. Dante though was getting the upper hand as the fight wore on. He had such a huge repetoire of moves that Gintoki was being worn down mentally trying to remember how to counter them all. 

Gintoki looked at Shinpachi who shook his head. He knew what Gintoki wanted to do but such recklessness would most likely cause serious damage to the ship, to Dante and to himself. the real Gintoki had yet to show his face and Shinpachi dreaded when that day would come. 

The fighting stopped abruptly, both warriors in midswing as they smelt something coming from the kitchin and in a completely irresponsible fashion they threw their swords into a room and raced to the kitchin

Sougo panted hard as three sword had come hurtling towards him, barely missing him but tearing at his clothes. 

"those bastards!" he said freeing himself and chased the culprits with his rocket launcher.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 22, 2008)

_With Krillon..._ 

Krillon got off the boat and paid the driver before entering the glass doors of the massive skyscraper in front of him.  He pushed the doors open and strode through.  His marine uniform was covered by a suit, and he was wearing sunglasses.    

Krillon walked up to the secretary.  "I'm here to take the bodyguard test." "Do you have an appointment?" the secretary asked, not looking up from her work.  "No." "Appointment only."  

Krillon took off his tie.  "It's very hot out there.  Could you perhaps take me to the coat room so that I can take off my jacket?" The secretary looked up at him, an amused look on her face.  "Excuse me?" "The coat room." The secretary got up.  Krillon's hand touched hers.  She blushed and began to walk there._ 

Later..._ 

Krillon got out of the secretary's bed.  "I guess I could arrange an appointment for you," the secretary said as Krillon put his clothes back on.  Krillon grinned to himself and followed her back to her desk (her room was in the skyscraper).  The secretary pulled out a folder.  "Let's see... There's an open spot tomorrow at 5:00.  Do you want it?"   

"Yes, please." The secretary scribbled down Krillon's 'name'.  "I'll see you tomorrow, Frank." "Oh, I don't think so."  "Why not?" the secretary asked, suddenly suspicious.  Krillon pulled out a silenced pistol and shot her in the head before dragging her corpse into a nearby closet.   _

With Gilmont..._ 

Gilmont sat down in the cramped boat and headed to Mr. Kapinski's office.  "So, where are you from?" the driver asked as he rowed.  "North Blue."  "You're a long way from home, mister.  What brings you here?" "Just looking for a high paying job." 

The driver chuckled.  "Then you're in the wrong place.  The only people here that get paid well are the ones in the Canton family's pocket."  The boat stopped in front of a large office building.  Gilmont got out and paid the driver, spear in hand.  Gilmont vomited into the river.  "I hate being riversick..." he muttered and schlumped into the office.  _ 

With V..._

V headed up the steampowered elevator that lead to a penthouse suite.  "Floor 4... floor 8... floor 15... floor 16... floor 23... floor 42! Finally." With a hiss, the doors opened to the floor below the suite.     

Ahead of V, there was a hallway filled with locked doors to different apartments.  Some noise was coming from one them.  V headed to the noisy room them and pulled out a knife.  He stuck into the lock and slowly twisted.  The lock snapped, and V slowly entered the room.   

In front of V, there were a group of teenagers partying.  They were laughing, drinking, dancing and eating.  None of them noticed his entrance.   V slipped in and took a better look around.   

There were seven rooms in this apartment.  A living room, a kitchen, 2 bedrooms, two bathrooms and a gameroom.  Most of the teenagers seemed to be in the gameroom, but there were several chatting in here.  There were two windows.  One of them had a fire escape that lead up to the next story.  

V nodded to himself.  He now had a route to leader's suite. He then looked around.  The teenagers would notice if V crawled through the window.  Besides, he couldn't give up a chance like this.  He pulled out his knives and got to work.   

He headed over to the couch where three teenagers, two male and one female, were chatting.  He slit two of their throats, and the third one looked up just in time to see a knife descending in between his eyes.    

Several minutes later, all of the teenagers had been stabbed or had broken necks.  V slipped through the window and headed up the fire escape.  He headed up the stairs and got to a window.  V tested it.  It was locked.  V peered through the window.   

Inside, V could see a short figure sitting on a chair talking on a denden mushi.  He couldn't here the conversation.  "Come on... let me get a look at your face."  The figure wouldn't budge.  The leader continued his conversation.  V leaped at the window, knives in hand.  The window shattered and V smashed through, rolling on the ground just up to the chair.  The figure in the chair swiveled around.  V got up.  There was black haired teenager pointing a revolver at him.  "Icarus?!" Sitting before V was the spitting image of the picture Daedalus had shown Taskforce Absolute Justice back on Crete.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 22, 2008)

_With James..._
James walks casually towards another facility within the massive CP3 compound. An alarm blares loudly and shouting can be heard in the distance as well as gunfire. I wonder if that's Larissa he thinks. Where ever he goes James leaves a trail of bodies in his wake, and not a single scratch or speck of blood can be seen on his all black attire. 

Suddenly a blur of movement appears in front of James, a man in a sparkly red suit that glitters like a disco ball crouches in front of the young swordsman. The man has a large blond afro and sparkling red sunglasses that match his outrageous suit, and around his fists are diamond brass knuckles. 

"Hoho....hey you little brat...who do you think you are, fucking with Cipher Pol like this...hoho!!" 

James merely stares blankly at the man with marked disinterest. 

"Hoho! The silent type I see....my name's Jojo, the only 2 form Rokushiki user in CP3...and now yer gonna feel the pain..hoho!.....*SORU!!!*" 

The man disappears and reappears behind James in an amazing burst of speed and punches at James with his diamond brass knuckled right fist. James spins around and catches the man's fist dead on with his left hand and looks at Jojo with a blank face, showing no emotion. 

"You're pretty slow...." James mutters. Jojo smirks at the boy, "Hoho! Tough talk but you ain't seen nothing yet...*DISCO LIGHTS!!*" he exclaims. 

Suddenly a blindingly bright flashing light erupts from Jojo's sparkling suit, blasting James straight in the face. James instinctively backflips as Jojo punches at him and when James opens his eyes all he can see are white spots. 

"Hoho!....whacha gonna do now blind boy...hoho.....*RANKYAKU!!*" he exclaims and he kicks his legs in a blur at James five times. Five huge air slices hurtle silently towards the blinded Swordsman.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 22, 2008)

Fluck grumbled as he searched around the ship. He was confident that they would not be able to detect his chaotic presence, but he didn't want to use his powers to try to get off the ship anyway; for one thing, he had no idea how he would accomplish that. In the end, he decided to just look around the ship randomly first, just in case he could find something that would help him.

Peering in every nook and cranny of the ship, Fluck eventually stumbled onto a small room which he had never seen before. He raised an eyebrow and frowned to himself. "Why can't I ever remember where all the rooms are in a ship, anyway...." However, he shook aside his irritation and opened the door. He was in luck, it seemed. The room was full of small dinghies or similar small boats, perfect for what he had in mind.

----

_5 minutes later..._

The chaos user bit his tongue to prevent himself from cursing as he dragged the dinghy onto the uppder deck. He ought to seriously consider improving his physical fitness somehow...It was something necessary in what he was to do from now on, apparently. On the other hand, it didn't really seem to be his style...Fluck shrugged and ignored his conundrum as he managed to lift the dinghy overboard. It landed nicely on the ocean, producing a large splash, and Fluck quickly jumped after it before the ocean waves swept it away.

*CRASH!*

"Ouch..." Fluck moaned as he bashed into his own boat.

----

_With Larissa..._

The black-haired girl looked around and sighed. This was the perfect kind of annoyance. Not small enough to warrant being ignored, but not large enough to warrant the effort it would take to remove. 

"FIRE!" One of the hundreds of agents who surrounded her shouted. Presumably he was one of the leaders of this bunch. The annoyed look on Larissa's face persisted and even grew in intensity as an extremely loud alarm sounded. Alarms...chaos...

_"This is so very irritating..."_ the swordswoman thought as grinded her teeth. Alarms and gunfire, the raging battle...they all signified and represented chaos. Only a true battle, rigid and orthodox with no confusion would please her...or would it?

_"Tch...now is not the time to think about stupid things like what I want!" _ She berrated herself. She disappeared and reappeared behind the circle agents, or so it seemed. All she had really done was move in bursts of speed to prevent them from tracking her movement, but the agents were clearly not skilled enough to follow her.

She put her right leg in front and placed her right hand on Eien no Senkou's handle. And then, with only a slight bit of hesitation, she drew.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 22, 2008)

Heather chuckled at Gintoki?s words as she goes back to her relaxing.  She watched slightly amused and more than slightly impressed at the sparring match that had begun on the deck.  _?Maybe they will be worth having on board?? _ she thought watching their movements every step seemed as if they were planned.

As she smelt the food Heather shook her head seeing the fight suspended so quickly.  ?Like a bunch of kids??  Heather said with a chuckle as she stood deciding to head to her cabin.  She was tired from the celebrating they did and the lack of sleep the night before.  Heather walked to the door of her cabin located on the deck though glanced down into the main area as she saw Sougo charge out with his weapon aimed at the others.  ?Don?t destroy my ship!? Heather yelled at him then shook her head as she entered her quarters.

The tray of food was there as she knew it would be, having seen Nikki enter her cabin earlier.  Heather dropped her bandana on the desk as she sat in the chair enjoying the meal of cold meats and cheeses Nikki had prepared earlier.  Pouring herself a bit of wine she once again went over Shinpachi?s notes.  

Once Heather finished she moved to the bathroom taking a quick shower amongst other things and then slipped naked into the soft bed of her quarters.  A smile played on her lips as she fell asleep.
---------------------------------------------

Nikki had just begun to doze off as the men thundered down the hall Heather?s voice trailing behind them.  She quickly covered her head with her pillow and screamed ?You assholes!?  Nikki grabbed a couple of the knives she had laying on the table next to her bed and threw them toward the door.  They all hit their mark and embedded deeply into the heavy wood with a twanging sound.  Nikki then groaned as she rolled over once again falling into a fitful doze then into a deeper sleep.  Nikki began to whimper as once again the nightmares took over.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 22, 2008)

_With James..._
As the 5 Rankyaku airwaves hurtle at a blinded James, the young swordsman deftly unfurls his Gunblade, Hyperion and strikes outwards at the slicing waves, *"AIRDRILL!"* he commands and a huge cannon of pressurized air collides with the waves creates a loud and thunderous explosion. James blond hair flutters as the violent air currents radiate outwards from the blast. 

"*Soru*," whispers Jojo and he speeds through the explosion and appears at James side moving as silently as a cat, when you're blind you can't defend against what you can't hear thinks Jojo. He executes a spinning roundhouse kick at James head but the boy moves his hand in a blur and catches Jojo's spinning foot in mid motion. Behind his electric red sunglasses, Jojo's eyes widen in surprise, "How!?!?"

James face remains calm and impassive and even though he can't see Jojo's face he can still tell the man has a shocked look on his face, "When you're at peace with the world and the world is at peace with you, seeing and hearing don't matter anymore...." 

James smirks slightly, the first time any hint of emotion has ever crept onto his face in months, "My mom told me that a long time ago...." and in a blur of motion so fast it may as well be invisible, the young swordsman beheads Jojo with his Gunblade.

James casually steps over Jojo's detached head and goes to find Larissa, "Hoho..." mutters James as he walks away.  

_With Annie..._
Almost a thousand feet off of the ground, Annie repels around one of the giant fossilized horns of Bighorn Island via her grapple hook. She keeps looking around everywhere on the surface of the horn, scanning with her eagle like eyes. _Gotta find the bomb....gotta find the bomb....GOTTA FIND THE BOMB!!!!_ she thinks frantically in her mind. 

As Annie reaches the halfway point of the skyscraper like horn suddenly she narrows her bright green eyes at an indentation that looks man made, on the side of the horn. The gunslinger presses the trigger of her grapple hook and she swings over to the spot, skipping rapidly with her feet. 

She reaches the indentation and smiles as she sees a tiny black cartridge with a blinking red light, "YESSSSS!!!!!" she hollers and pumps her fist in the air, then she focuses on the timer, it reads 2 minutes and 12 seconds....

"NOOOOOO!" Annie exclaims and she starts slamming her forehead into the side of the horn.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 23, 2008)

Shin VS Led continued.

The two have been fighting each other four a while now but neither sustained any real damage, so far Shin managed to block most direct attacks and only got smashed into a wall a couple of times because of the force of Led's punches.Led on the other hand had a few scratches on his armor but that was about it as the bulleteer kept assaulting his former friend.

During the course of the battle, Shin noticed something different in Led's fighting style....Well obvious the propulsive and physical power of his opponent had increased several times but that seemed to be because of modifications to the soles and elbows of Led, vent were located to allow easier and more efficient release of the propulsive power his body generated but that seemed to come with a downside....The more efficient and rapid release of propulsive force also depleted his reserves, If he had reserves that is, Shin wasn't sure how that body worked precisely but by thinking logically he guessed that Led's body worked like Alph's powercore.

The android had explained it several times but even though Shin understood even less of the workings then Alph himself (Who was puzzled by the self-sufficient powercore) what he did get was this and this seemed to apply to Led as well:Energy was created by the powercore(Something in Led's body), is stored in the powercore and energy reserves (Someplace in Led's body), though power is being depleted and generated at the same time, repeated use causes the energy to deplete much faster then it can be generated causing the powercore to run out of energy (Propulsive energy for the boosts of punches and other attacks in Led's case)

Shin thought that this was the case as Led used less boosted attacks after using an attack like Bam Bam rocket, or had just used many boosted attacks consequetively.And so Shin decided to wait for a good oppurtinity and deliberately kept distancing himself from Led until he used a Bam Bam Rocket followed by several Boost kicks and punches.

When the propulsive power started to lessen, Shin used "Lightning striker."It was rather similar to his Lightning strike yet executed differently hence the different name.Instead of a downward or upward slash, he would position the blade behind behind his head similar to how a baseball player would hold his bat and slash in a similar way as a batter that tried to hit the ball.

Plainly said it was a powerfull sideways slash that targeted the eyes of Led in this case, Led was caught ofguard but after he stumbled backwards and held his hands in front of his eyes it turned out the damage was minimum and as soon as his hands went down again, Shin could see a large scar/scratch running across his face but his eyes seemed fine and there was no blood....Or oil, whatever that freaked would have running trough his veins.

"You realise?!?Don't you?!?"Led called out while a finger traced the scratch across his face."Not only my inside and outside work like the mechanism of a gun and a bullet....I cannot be defeated by a young and stypid boy as yourself that will become World's greatest swordsman."He started smirking as his arrogance got the better of him and he let it get the better of him as he started ranting."You and your little crew are fool! to think that you will made it on the Grand Line"He yelled out."You will be the first to fallen, my power regenerates but you become weaker and weakers as the time passes."
"You still like the sound of your own voice huh?"Shin replied annoyed, this reminded him of the whole Shikon thing again......The fight was entertaining but he could've lived without the corny conversation and the crowd that started cheering him on.......He mentally sighed upon remembering this.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2008)

_9 Years ago in the West Blue..._
Sarah stands at the front door to her cottage at the edge of town, the entire house trembles, outside the windows the sounds of violent explosions can be heard. The tall blond woman straps a leather gunbelt around her waist, that holds two gleaming silver revolvers. She smiles as she looks at her beaten and old gunbelt that she's worn since she was a wild teenager, so many memories, so many lost friends....and now you're 31 years old with two kids and a divorced crazyass husband, she thinks and sighs.

Finally she pins a gold badge to her front shirt, that reads Marshal in bright gold letters. "Are you gonna go fight those bad guys momma?" asks Annie as she lays huddled on the couch with her younger brother. 

Sarah looks at her daughter and smiles, "Yeah honey bun..." she walks over to her kids, kissing them each on the foreheads and hugging them tightly. Her son just glares at her, she knows how much he hates conflict and violence, such a sensitive boy. Sarah winks at him and ruffles his blond hair, "This'll be the last time kiddo I promise," she says quietly, "After this your old mom will retire..."

"But I wanna help mom!" pouts Annie. Sarah laughs, "I know you do little miss Annie the kid!" she leans over and starts tickling her playfully. Suddenly another explosion this time closer and louder shakes the house, Sarah frowns and looks out the window, the entire center of town looks like a hellish inferno.  

"I'll be back before you know it kids..." Sarah says confidently the way she's done countless times before as Marshal of this island. She turns around and walks towards the front door and looks at her children for the last time hoping that she's done enough for them, and for a second Sarah thinks about just scooping them both up and running away, far away where they could live in peace and quiet. She could easily do it if she wanted to but hundreds of people are dieing in town...her town, her home for the last 11 years. Sarah turns her back on her kids and exits towards her fate.  

On a boat somewhere closeby Jack sits down reading the newspaper and drinking coffee. Suddenly his wrist den den mushi rings. He sighs and answers, "Go for Jack..."

*"Just got word, the higher ups' lost their patience, they want the kids now...."*

Jack narrows his eyes and grits his teeth, "But I told them that I had it handled!" he exclaims angrily. 

*"Listen Jack you know I tried to tell them that but they wouldn't listen, they said you lost your perspective. They've got three operatives there right now as we speak..."
*
"FUCK!" bellows Jack, "Who'd they send?"

*"You know who..."* says the voice, suddenly there's static, *"Gotta go Jack, sorry!"* and the line cuts off.  

Jack slams his coffee cup into the deck shattering it and kicks away his chair in a fury, launching it like a rocket, sky high into the air. He sprints towards the primitive engine that the techies had recently installed on his boat and he guns it at top speed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2008)

Now aboard the Reckless Abandon, the group had requested to see the Captain. Stroud and Myrissa went to go find Balthier but Philio stayed behind to watch the new comers. The sea was becoming choppy and the boat rocked with more ease than it seemed like it should have. 

Dee glared out over the waters to the south, "Looks like a storm is rolling in," she comment. 

Madeleine nodded noting the dark clouds, "We're in a tight spot, aren't we." 

Jadon stared at the two of them, he wondered how they could just lie to him like that. He wondered what he would do now, how he could get back to the Marines and be free of all this trouble, the bounty that would surely be on his head.

Madeleine sighed, "We should burn the boat that the Marine came in...its probably a smaller vessel, I'll bet..." 

"Why burn it?" asked Jadon suddenly.

"They'll more than likely track us using that vessel," Dee said. 

Philio straightened up as Persephone walked by,_ "How are you feeling, miss Persephone." _

She looked at him, her face was pale and washed out, her eyes stained red. She just nodded and continued on. 

The ship was tense now, the air grew cold with the approaching storm and Balthier emerged with Myrissa and Stroud at his sides. 

"Aye, listen up blokes..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2008)

Bahuk Du Mortis's ship was completely different from the Windy Dirge. It was larger, more spacious, and it was furnished with items from all over the world. "Aaaahhh, Bahuk. I see your flair for the grand has stayed quite the same." Rek commented as he and the other members of the Monarch crew walked the halls of Bahuk's ship, accompanied by several of Bahuk's servants. They were eventually led to a grand chamber, similar to the one in the family mansion. 

Inside, all of Rek's cousins were gathered together, save for the host of the dinner, Bahuk. One of his cousins, Doremi, stood from her seat to greet him. "Nihihihi! You're late, cousin." Rek smirked arrogantly to her. "It is only natural for the most important guest to arrive the last." Rek and his cousins laughed heartily. "Oh, cousin Rek. Still full of yourself like always." A young woman who greatly resembled Rek save for her steely dark blue eyes and light green hair said. "Oressa! I trust you haven't scared any bachelors away from you again?" Rek joked. "Humph." She scoffed. "That is because they are weak, cousin. They lack the strength to stand before me, but it is understandable." 

"Haha! Isn't that merely another way of saying you are unattractive, don;t you agree, Sogar?" A tall young man with long yellow hair commented from his seat. "My brother Stugari is right!!!! You're just ugly, cousin Oressa!" A little boy sitting next to the tall man added. Oressa was not amused. A cold, malevolent aura started to radiate from her body. "Do you want to die, Cecille!?" She threatened. "How dare you call me Cecille, ugly!?" Stugari takes out a battle axe from underneath the table and aims it at his cousin.

In the far side of the table, Fasola sighs underneath his World Noble suit. "Why is it that all of my meetings with my family has to end up in a brawl..." He looks at Daran, who was standing stoically behind him. "Have they finished with their mission?" Fasola asks him cryptically. The fishman shakes his head. "Afraid not, milord. But don't worry, the elite agents will be able to finish their missions in time for the second stage."

"Cousin Rek!" A young woman with pink hair no older than 18 sitting next to Sogar yelled from her seat. "You guys seat here!" Yawning, he and the others walked up to the young woman. "Ivalla! I'm quite surprised you joined the Conquista." Rek comments as he and Jun take a seat next to her, while Cass and Matyr seat at the opposite side. Ruru walked towards a corner and remained there, waiting for Rek's command. "Well, my mom made me join, but since the Conquista will lead to world peace, I don't mind!" She yells happily. Jun eyes Ivalla suspiciously. "I am not one to gossip, but is she the one you often referred to as a 'clueless idiot?'" Rek nodded. A few minutes pass and the entire hall was filled with the sounds of a quintet playing classical music, and the voices of people talking with each other.

"Well, I'm glad everyone's here." The music and the speaking stopped abruptly. A tall young man with a well-muscled body enters the room, wearing victorian garb and a long, white cape with the Du Mortis family seal embroidered on it. By his side was a beautiful young woman with dark skin. "Bahuk.... " Doremi murmured. "Well then, everyone, shall the festivities begin?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 23, 2008)

She was started to black out a little, by each moment the man sqeezed her neck tighter and tighter leading her a inch towards death. "Not so powerful now are you!? Here you are about to die, and your little boyfriend is next MUHAAAAA!!!!!" the man said, laughing evily, Anya suddenly couldn't feel his arm around her neck, everything went dark and all she could hear was someone call her name.

It was a familiar voice but she couldn't place it out, a sudden speck of light soon came in her view, the voice was telling her to go to it and she reached for the light.

Meanwhile, the man throws unconscious Anya to ground, "is this all you got girl?!!!, HA that wasn't even a fight, thats was so pitiful." the man said walking away, suddenly blue lines appered all over her body and arose, "WHAT THE FUCK!? HOW ARE YOU STILL STADING?!!, ARRGH IM GOING TO FUCKING KILL YOU BITCH!!!!!" the man yelled charging towards her, Anya grabed his fist and slamed him to the ground punching him till he bled to death but he was till breathing, she looked upon the blood on her hands and her iris turned black, she turned towards the direction of Shin and ran like a wild animal hungry for blood.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 23, 2008)

Krillon walked in to a small office cubicle.  A security guard was sitting a desk, reading a newspaper and sipping coffee.  He glanced up as he saw Krillon enter.  "Name?" "Frank Castle." "Looks like you've got an appointment.  Head down the hallway, make a left, and stop at door 163.  Softly knock four times." Krillon nodded to the man and headed out.   

When Krillon got to door 163, he completed the guard's instructions.  After he knocked, the door slowly opened. A massive armed man ushered Krillon in before quickly closing the door.  "Heheheh... you think a guy like you can defend a target like the mayor? Hehe..." the large man chuckled.  "Just fill out that form over there before I test out your physical skills."      

Krillon headed over to a table and spent the next half hour filling out the paper.  He finished, got up, and handed the paper to the large man.  "While I look at this, you either head to the shooting range or the ring, depending in where you specialize." The man pointed to two doors at the back of the room.  Krillon headed to the one marked 'Shooting Range', opened it, and entered.  

Krillon found himself in a massive room.  In front of him, men were firing pistols and rifles at targets.  There was a soundproof glass wall shielding Krillon from the sound of shots.  A man walked up to him.  "Put these on," he said, and handed Krillon a pair of earbuds.  

"They'll block out the sound when your in there.  You can't use your own gun in there.  You'll have to use one of these."  The man handed to Krillon a pistol.  "You ready?" he asked.  "Yeah." The man flipped a switch that opened a door to a room surrounded by glass.  "Just put on the earbuds and open the door once I close the door behind you." Krillon nodded and stepped through the door.  Once the man had finished, he stepped onto the range.  

_An hour later..._ 

The large man Krillon had met earlier sat behind a desk, flipping through Krillon's form.  "Everything seems to check out.  I did a background check, seemed you worked as an agent for Everret Industries for two years, near perfect record.  You performed exponentially at the range, and no motive to kill the mayor." The large man handed Krillon an ID card.  "You're in.  Be here at the lobby at 8:00 tomorrow morning."  "Understood." Krillon took the card and walked out.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 23, 2008)

_with Ace..._

"And a little of that!" Ace said as he dropped some spices into a huge pot in front of him. "Ah i love soup!" He said as he turned on teh oven and teh soup started to heat up. 
Then _*BAM!*_ Ace was plowed over my Dante and Gintoki. "What the hell you smelt teh soup!"  He yelled at them. "Well if you did it is not ready yet so just wait damn it!"  He got himself back up and then started to stir teh soup. 

_With Tri..._

Tri was fast at work his ideas where finally ready to but on teh flag. "Some of that!" He said getting his paint brush full of green. "And that!" Tri said again getting a new paint brush now with black. 

"And some more of that!" Tri panted more with teh green paint brush. "And... Wait is that soup i smell?" He stopped painting got up and ran out teh door on his way to the kitchen


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 23, 2008)

With Makoto-

He recieves a hard punch to the jaw and slid back a little. He looked around for the person who delivered this blow and saw a large barrel chested man with a black pony tail and very small feet. He wore a white dress shirt and tie, "What no black suit? It seems to be a trend in this place."

The man hold his stomach, leaned back and began to laugh, "Huhuhuhu! No, I'm afraid suits don't fit too comfortably on me boy. Now, do you mind if I ask what're ya doin' here? Sorry about that punch, but I had to get your attention somehow." He says with a smile.

Makoto holds his cheek, "That was a half decent punch you threw there old man, it's been a while since I've actually been hit. Oh, and I'm here to...well destroy this place." He says nonchalantly.

The man frowns, "That's a shame, my name's Bill, and I've stationed here to not let that happen."

"Well, we're gona' have to see how that goes for you, because I plan on taking this thing down. Name's Makoto by the way, I'd remember it if I were you, because it's the name of the soon to be Fastest Man in the World!" He says proudly.

"Fastest man in the world you say? Well that'll be a hard feat to accomplish, especially after I break your legs sonny." He says smashing his fist into his open palm. As soon as his fist smacks into his palm though Makoto shoots off in a blur right for Bill. "Tekkai."

Makoto's fist slams right into Bill's large chest, however it does not feel like a normal man's body. Even for his large size there's no way that it should be this hard, "What the hell?" He says pulling his fist back and shaking it in slight pain.

"It is my only Rokushiki technique, Tekkai. It lets me make my body as hard as iron."

"Well, trust me, it works fine." He gets back into a fighting position, "This'll be trickier than I thought..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 23, 2008)

Shin VS Led continued

Led's assault hadn't slowed down, over time it became clear to Shin that Led wasn't nearly as skilled as the swordsman and only had his DF fruit going for him, the problem was that armor and the fact Led kept annoying him.
While Shin was dodging the attacks, Led constantly shouted out things like.
"You can ran as much as you like to want!"He yelled."But you can't even hope to dream of defeating me!!!"

"Shut the fuck up already!"Shin replied annoyed by those words and the fact this fight was taking so long simply because of that hard armor, but what really annoyed him was that broken English Led used when talking.'
"Cross Gail Splitter!"Shin called out as he slashed the air in front of him with an amazing speed that the energy blade that soared through the sky took on the form of an X, the trough crescent shaped attacks attached to each other at the centre.

As Led crossed his arms in front of his face  in order to block the attack but that was exactly what Shin expected and when the energy of the attack obstructed Led's field of vision, Shin dashed towards Led and when the bulleteer could see again Shin's blade was going straight towards his face but Led responded by placing his left arm of the bicep of his right arm and aimed the vent located on his elbow towards Shin.
"Bam Bam Cannon"Led yelled out as all of the propulsive energy stored up was released trough his elbow.

The impact caused Shin to cough up blood as it hit him straight in the stomach and the force lifted him off the ground and once again he was sent flying though this time it was with such a speed that it seemed as if he had suddenly gained the abily of Led.Seconds later Led flew after him and if someone was to look up they would've seen Shin and Led soaring high trough the sky.

One of the few that saw this was Alph, who was surprised to see the friend who had decided to leave the crew flying trough the sky with the crewmate that died on Syren Island.Knowing that he needed to inform his nakama of what he had just seen and what Shin had decided to do, he quickly used his audio sensors to locate the voices of belonging to them.

It didn't take him long to find Annie and Jessie close to each other and the rest back at the ship, so he decided to detach his ears and send them to their locations.The ears were just to look human but when detached they could function as miniature walkietalkies but he had recently upgraded them by attaching tiny rotors that could pop out and he could control them by though as if they were model helicopters.They didn't go fast or anything but they should atleast be able to land somewhere near Annie/Jessie and the rest.

Though before he could decide to wether stop his pursuit of the gas mask wearing cyborg or to help Shin.Before he could do that an attack came from behind forcing Alph to jump aside, a splitsecond later a scytche slashed trough the air that was occupied by Alph's body a little before.
"You!?"This was the second time seeing someone that he had thought to have seen dead on Syren Island, he just hoped Starsmore wouldn't show up all of a sudden as well.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 23, 2008)

Anya dashed through the town tracking down Shin's enemy, her urge for a kill got stronger and stronger by the second, her appearance also started to change, her nails grew longer, she grew fangs, and her eyes were cat like, and she ran on all fours like a wild tiger.

She came to a hault and heard a fight going on, she knew she had found them then, as she reached Shin she saw another man with him, but she really didn't pay attention, she could smell the blood rushing through his veins and just charged at him JACKPOT!!!!!! Anya shouted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2008)

_With Garrick and Hawthorne..._
Outside of a sprawling mansion villa that overlooks the urban landscape. Garrick and Hawthorne prepare to make their move as they approach the outer perimeter. Instead of their standard Marine Uniforms they wear all black attire with no symbols or identification. 

Garrick looks at Hawthorne, "Ready you pansy?" he asks him. Hawthorne suppresses a glare and merely nods, "Yes sir..." he replies curtly. 

Suddenly Garrick swings his massive fists at the front gate, *KABLANG!!!* and sends the gate tumbling over. An alarm rings and dozens of armed guards run to the area. 

*"THIS IS REVENGE FOR THE DONELLI FAMILY YOU CANTON BASTARDS!!!!!" *bellows Garrick as he charges forward like an enraged elephant. Meanwhile Hawthorne leaps beside the huge Marine and activates Sabra into Blade point and the snake starts spitting out blades rapid fire like bullets at the approaching guards, ripping them to shreds. 

The guards fire back but Garrick charges undaunted and grabs the first guard in his reach by the head, crushing his skull and he begins swinging him around like a meat hammer swatting away guards left and right, "THIS IS MY FAVORITE MOVE GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"


Up in the first floor of the mansion, surrounded by a phalanx of guards a man sitting behind an oak desk stands up, "I thought that we swatted away all those Donelli flies..." he mutters.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 23, 2008)

_Anglora and Jackie_
Anglora frowned a bit at Jackie's response. They couldn't do much to the base with only a bazooka. However, combined with deadly sparks, they could accomplish something she was sure. Anglora formed an orb of sparks in her hand as Jackie shoot his bazooka. Anglora threw the spark orbed and yelled *Hibana no sunshine!* The orb of sparks and the bazooka reluctently collided with each other close to a wall and caused a major explosion. The walls had been reduced to debris as Anglora nooded in approval, *This'll work!* Anglora stated reluctantly. They continued the process, slowly derteriorizing the Ciphor Pol base.


_Meanwhile....._
A fairly large black ship with gray trimmining, cruised along the ocean. The ship however bared no flag signifying said ship as a pirate ship. Onboard the ship was a navigator, helmsman, cook, and a shipwright. there were 10 other men onboard.In one of the quarters onboard the ship was a man conceiled in shadows, only his eyes were visible. Spread in front of him were the former bounty posters of all the shichibukai. The figure looked through them all and had come to a decision. *Hmph, prepare yourself warlord.*


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 23, 2008)

"Icarus?!" Icarus's eyes widened in shock.  "Marine bastard! I should have gotten rid of you on Crete." "My sentiments exactly." V slashed his knives down at Icarus.   

Icarus dropped the denden mushi he was holding and leaped back on to his desk. Two guns appeared instantly in his hands and he opened fire.  Instead of bullets, two small pellets shot out. Icarus quickly pulled on a gas mask.  The pellets hit the ground and purple smoke shot out from them.  Icarus leaped over V's head rushed out of the smoke filled room.  

V ran after him, but the smoke entered his nostrils through his mask.  The door slammed shut behind him.  The smoke in the room would have been strong enough to kill two elephants, but thanks to the Doctor it only made V drowsy.  

V's vision blurred as he fought his way to the door.  He began to cough, but using the last of his strength, he kicked the door down.  Although smoke seeped forward, it also seeped backwards through the window V had come through.  V burst through the doorway and found himself in a large kitchen.  

Several robots were frying, stirring and baking assorted foodstuffs.  When they saw V, they turned to face him, holding kitchen knives in their hands.  "I'll show you how really use those things."  Knives in hand, V charged at the robots.   

V's knife slammed into one robot's neck, sending its head flying.  V easily dodged two stabs from other robots before slamming his foot into one robot's chest, sending it flying into the stove where it crumpled into a heap.  His other foot kicked a third robot's head off while his knives smashed into the fourth and final robot's chest.  Taking them out, he kicked the robot onto the ground before heading through the open doorway where he believed Icarus had gone through.     

V found himself on a large balcony.  In front of him was Icarus, who was standing on what looked like a metal triangle with steam coming out of it.  V quickly whipped his knives at Icarus's back, but the triangle Icarus was standing on lifted up, with Icarus on it.  As the knives whizzed past it, the triangle (V realized it was a glider) spun around.      

Icarus glared at V.  "The gas should have killed you!" he said in anger. "My blades will kill you." "I didn't want to move already..." Icarus muttered to himself.  

"What?" Icarus pulled out a switch and flipped it before quickly spinning around on his glider and heading across the skyline.  V bent his knees as he prepared to leap off the balcony onto an unfinished walkway leading from one building to another nearby.  Suddenly, the rooms behind V exploded in a blinding light sending him flying in a freefall descent to  the canals below.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 23, 2008)

Several hours later Nikki woke with a start.  A scream caught in throat as she sat up right the dream still clinging to her mind.  A light sheen of sweat coated her body as her heart raced.  Once she recognized her quarters she fell back on the bed letting her heart rate slow and breathing to become normal once more.

After several minutes Nikki crawled out of bed, still shaking slightly, she went about her morning rituals.  She moved to the kitchen surprised that is was clean.  Seeing a small amount of the delicious soup she quickly heated it up for Heather and herself.  Once done she headed to the captains quarters.  

As Nikki opened the door to Heather?s cabin the sun quickly moved in, directly across Heather?s face causing her to groan.  

?Shut the damn door??  Heather whispered hoarsely as she covered her face with her pillow.  

?Serves you right.?  Nikki says laughing slightly at her friends obvious pain.

Heather groaned again as she sat up her hands buried in her hair holding her head.  She staggered to the bathroom as Nikki sat and ate the soup.  Surprised at how well it tasted.  As she was finishing Heather finally came out of the bathroom and delved into the liquor cabinet after some rum.  She grabbed the bottle and pulling the cork took a long swig of the amber liquid.  Shaking her head at the sting Heather walked over and collapsed in the chair.  The scent of the soup caused her stomach to growl at her surprise and she quickly devoured the meal.  

Nikki then took the stuff back to the kitchen dealing with the dishes as Heather moved up to the helm and dropped in her hammock.  Several minutes later Nikki surfaced and checked their course, nodding slightly as she was happy to see they stayed steadily on course.   ?We should reach the island sometime today.?  Nikki said happily though her eyes reflect the poorly slept night.

Heather nods slightly as she lights a cigarette.  ?The dreams again?? she says taking a drag and noting Nikki?s appearance.

Nikki sighs and nods as she sits nearby.  ?Isn?t it always??

?One day they will stop.?  Heather says laying an arm across her eyes as she continues to smoke.

?Maybe, I doubt it.?  Nikki replies laying her head back against the wood she was leaning on.

To Nikki?s surprise Heather began to chuckle.  ?I heard a rumor once.  There is this thing??  Heather says acting as if she was thinking for a moment.  ?I believe it is an emotion of some sort.  Love I think they called it.  Find a man to stir those emotions and I bet the dreams will fade.?

Nikki glared at Heather.  ?Not funny Heather.  You know how my feelings are??

Heather shrugged as she continued to chuckle.  ?Personally I think it is a myth.  An emotion that makes you act like that is kind of creepy in my opinion.?

?Is everything a joke to you??  Nikki almost pouted.

?It has to be Nikki.  If it wasn?t, I would probably go insane.?  Heather said flicking her smoke over the side.

The girls remained quiet for a while though they remained on the helm.  Sometimes target practicing with the throwing knives they picked up at the factory, at other times they talked or just remained silent.  They took turns climbing up into the crow?s nest seeing if land was coming near.

It was Heather?s turn as she clambered up the main mast she yelled at Nikki.  ?Land ho!?  she said with a laugh climbing down once more.  

Nikki nodded and they began to move around the ship preparing to dock at the island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 23, 2008)

_With Annie..._
The girl dangles almost a thousand feet off the ground, all around the horn, hundreds of panicked tourists move down the long spiraling staircases of the giant horn that draws thousands of people from around the world, each year. The bomb next to Annie reads 1 minute and 40 seconds left. 

Sweat pours in beads down Annie's brow as she slowly but surely opens the small trigger mechanism of the black cartridge that is attached to the horn. She uses her combat knife to pry it open very gingerly, the moment she saw the bomb she realized immediately that it would be more then enough to knock down this entire horn and the hundreds of poor souls who are still trapped and trying to make their way down. Annie's first instinct was to just high tail it out of there but then she imagines her mothers face if she saw her own daughter acting like such a coward. 

"If I'm goin' out, then I'm goin' out with my boots on..." mutters Annie as she uncaps a square covering over the trigger. Beneath the covering are dozens of small wires..."CRAP!" Annie exclaims, all the wires are green, she had been expecting some kid of color coding.

1 minute....

Annie breathes deeply and pours through her mind the scenarios that she has left. If she clips the wrong wire then the bomb will instantly go off, she could disarm the bomb manually by other means but that would take at least an hour, and she doesn't have the luxury of an hour, and if she removes the bomb it will self detonate almost immediately.

50 seconds...

"DAMMIT THINK ANNIE!!!!!" she yells loudly to herself, going through every possiblity. Suddenly it hits her like a lightning bolt. Annie moves her hands in a blur and takes out a silver cartridge, the one which contains the chemicals for her foam round. She moves her hands quickly opening up the cartridge manually. 

35 seconds....

The gunslinger places the tiny opened cartridge over the bomb and a gray liquid pours out over the explosive, suddenly it starts expanding rapidly into into a large foam ball, encasing the bomb, then it hardens.  

19 seconds....

Annie peers over the back of the foam ball and sees that it has detached the bomb off of the horn and encased it fully without detonating it, she breathes a sigh of relief it was a chance that she was willing to take. She uses her combat knife to cut away the sticky foam from the fossilized surface of the horn and sticks the foam ball to the end of her triple barreled rifle. Annie loads a canister into her rifle, counting down in her head and she aims high up in the sky. Suddenly a large explosion erupts from the area around the other horn 50 meters away and the shockwave shakes the horn that Annie hangs from. The gunslinger prays that Jessie made it in time. 

5 seconds...

Annie aims and fires, *"AIRBURST BUBBLE!!!"* a jet of pressurized air, as strong as hurricane force winds blasts outward, tossing Annie backwards like a ragdoll. The large foam ball rockets high into the sky and explodes into a giant ball of flame, sending out a shockwave that shakes the horn. Still attached to her grapple hook Annie flies around the horn in a blur until there's no more rope left and she slams into the hard surface of the horn. 

The girl groans in pain, "Being a hero is painful....." she moans as her feet dangle back and forth just above a section of the spiraling staircase that the panicked tourists walk down. A young boy looks up at Annie and laughs, "Hey I can see her underwear!" he exclaims. Suddenly an older woman apparently the kids mom smacks him on the head, "WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU!!" she shouts, "That girl just saved us!"

Annie sighs, "Shouldn't have worn a skirt..." she mutters.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 24, 2008)

As they neared the dock they dropped the sails and moved into their mooring spot.  The girls tossed the ropes to the men waiting on the dock and went about doing a few things as the gang plank was put into place.  

?Well boys.  Have fun??  Heather said grabbing a couple of Shinpachi?s notes.  ?We will find that man and see what we can do.  After that??  She said looking at Shinpachi  ?We will have you go see him.?

The girls began to walk away then Nikki whispered to Heather causing the woman to turn around looking at the guys.  ?Our?? Heather thinks for a minute.  ?Our profits from our last job are sitting in a bag on my desk.  Why don?t one of you deal with it??  She gave them a smile as the two girls left the ship and headed into town.

?Why did you tell them you heard rumors of him??  Nikki said finally voicing her confusion.

Heather shook her head and shrugged.  ?Not sure honestly??  she said chuckling slightly.

?I thought you trusted them??  Nikki stated raising an eyebrow and crossing her arms.

?I do.  For the most part.  Though I think Ol? Tom should remain, at least for the time being, our little secret.?  Heather said almost eager to see the man.  

Nikki shrugged as they walked.  ?Up to you I guess??  she said also eager to see their old friend.

They prowled the village that they knew so well.  Smiling at the places they remembered and thinking about the places they would stop over the next few days.  Finally as they left the town behind them they saw a house with a huge old barn behind it.  Their pace quickened slightly as genuine smiles lit their faces as they got closer to the little house.

Stepping on the porch Heather knocked loudly.  ?Wonder if he is in the barn?? she mumbles after a few moments of silence.  She knocked on the door harder this time. 

 Now they heard rustling in the house and a voice muffled by the big door.  ?What ever it was, I didn?t do it!?  the voice called as it came closer.  ?I haven?t been out in the barn at all today!?  the voice was now just behind the door as they heard the many locks being flipped on the door.  ?I swear anything happens and they blame me??  He mumbles.

The girls giggled as the door opened and the man stood in front of them shocked into silence.  The same gray hair and beard were worn just as messy as ever.  The thick magnifying glasses were still perched on his nose along with his clothes and the dirty leather apron he always used while working.  Ol? Tom Tuttle hadn?t changed a bit.

As his mind begin to function again, a smile split his wrinkled face.  ?Heather!  Nikki!  Well aren?t you a sight for sore eyes!?  he exclaimed stepping forward and giving the girls a bear hug.  ?I am so glad your back!?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 24, 2008)

*"Naked Hos?!"* Dante said waking up from his sleep and ran out in his boxers. He looked around and to his disappointment there were no naked hos, women or even bitches. He did however see land in the distance and smiled. He strolled back into his room to get changed. A few moments later joined the others at the front of the ship to watch the land approaching.

*"So what we doing here again?"* Dante asked Shinpachi

"Getting a something that can travel underwater but for the love of God please try not to attract attention." Shinpachi said and looked at the crew's somewhat odd choice in clothes. "Right, never mind."

The two girls went off somewhere, leaving the guys alone with a shit load of cash. Gintoki turned to Ace

"Hey you're a professional gambler right?! I wanna see you at work. Let's try and double our earnings!" he said triumphantly. They could see a huge casino in the distance shaped like a giant black pyramid.

Dante smiled. *"They always have nice looking gals at those places."*

"and an all you can eat buffet." Sougo and Gintoki said, each one looking after their own self interests

"I'll...stay on the ship." Shinpachi said opening a book. "I'll see you..." but they were already gone.

"Great" he murmured and continued to read


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2008)

_With Jessie..._
While Annie is playing bomb technician over on the other horn, Jessie has taken a more direct approach. The young shipwright stands at the top of the viewing platform of the second horn. "Gotta find the bomb!" she exclaims and closes her eyes, *"COPY COPY CLONE!"* she exclaims. Ten clones, the maximum that she can create without draining herself to the point of exhaustion, shimmer out of her body and surround her in a circle. 

Jessie looks at all of her clone's, six of them look at her wide eyed, ready to go but of the four others, one is sleeping on the ground, two have bored looks on their faces, and the last one glares at Jessie with a murderous look on her face. Suddenly she jumps out at Jessie and starts strangling her, "I SHOULD BE IN CHARGE NOT YOU, YOU WEAKLING!!!" she bellows.

Jessie gasps for air and struggles with the enraged clone, "Not now J10!!" she exclaims. J1 through J6 leap ontop of J10 and are barely able to pull her off. For some reason J10 has always possessed strength far beyond even Jessie and never listens to orders. Jessie leaps to her feet and claps her hands, J10 shimmers and melts away into the air. Then she kicks the sleeping clone, "WAKE UP J7!" she screams. 

The clone yawns and looks up at Jessie, "Is it breakfast time?" she asks. "NO IT'S WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE TIME!!!" Jessie hollers back and she looks sharply at all her clones, "There's a bomb attached somewhere to the side of this horn and we've probably got less then five minutes to find it...okay now everyone fan out and go with formation Jessie Delta....GOT IT!!!" she shouts. 

*"YES MAAM!!" * reply six of the clones in unison, the two bored clones merely shake their heads sarcastically and pretend to cheer. "Can I get a couple more minutes of shut eye first?" asks J7. "NOOOOO!!!" shouts Jessie and she launches the clone into the air, like blurs all the clones fan out. 

2 minutes later J3 who is the most attentive of the clones sights the black cartridge, attached to the side of the horn, just above her on the stairs. She whistles loudly and suddenly another loud whistle responds, and then another and another farther up. Two blurs appear next to J3 and Jessie comes running down several seconds later, panting heavily. Keeping this many clones active is taxing on her stamina. 

Jessie looks up at the black bomb, "Hike me up!" she orders. Three clones stand on each others shoulder like a human ladder and Jessie leaps ontop. She examines the bomb and her eyes widen in surprise.

30 seconds left.

"Uhhhhh...anybody know how to deactivate a bomb?" Jessie asks her clones but they just stare up at her blankly.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 24, 2008)

Tom squeezed the girls tightly and yelled ?Tony!  We got guests!  Get your butt out here!?

?I?m comin?, I?m comin?!?  Tony called.  Foot steps could be heard as the one called approached.  ?Well I?ll be damned!? Tony said with a grin.

The girls both smiled at Tony as they moved forward giving hugs.  ?Wow?you have grown!?  Heather said as Nikki nodded in agreement.  ?Last time we saw you??  Heather says musing for a moment then chuckled.  ?You were knobby kneed and covered in grease!?

?Trust me.  That hasn?t changed!?  Tom said with gales of laughter.  

Tony glared as a light blush formed.  ?My knees aren?t knobby!?

?Come on.  We were just having dinner.  Enough for all of us!?  Tom continued to chuckle as he went to the kitchen.  The small group sat at the table and reminisced as they ate.  After doing the dishes Tom and Heather grabbed a snifter of brandy as they enjoyed a cigarette in the living room.  Suddenly a chattering is heard as a ball of gray fur blasted through the open window.

?What the hell?!?  Heather exclaimed pulling her feet up.

Tom and Tony laughed as Nikki shook her head.  ?You forget so easily!?  Nikki said scratching the ball of fur in her lap.  ?Don?t you remember Ratchet??  

?Ratchet??  Heather thinks for a moment then her eyes narrow.  ?Damn that little thief is still alive??  she points at it as it looks at her.  ?We still have a bone to pick mister!  You cleaned out my ship!?

?You got most of it back!?  Tony said still laughing as Ratchet chatters back at Heather waving his paw.

?Yeah but not all of it!?  Heather said in a stern voice then to began to laugh.  "Little shit..."  she mumbles through her laughter.

After a few moments they settled down and Tom turned a serious face toward Heather.  ?Not that I don?t love the fact that the two of you are here.?  He says taking a drag from his smoke.  ?But, I have to know, why?  You wouldn?t come all the way out here just to visit.?  Heather and Nikki both open their mouths to protest as he holds up a hand.  ?Don?t lie to me.  I am getting to old for that.?

Heather nods and walks over to him sitting on the arm of his chair.  ?We have a need for your services.?  She says handing him a couple of Shinpachi?s notes.  

?Underwater??  Tom says in surprise.

?Do you think you can do it??  Heather asks as Nikki continues to play with Ratchet.

?Of course we can do it!?  Tony says passionately.  ?You know better than to doubt us!?

?We will pay handsomely of course.?  Heather said as Nikki nodded as if to assure them they would.

?Bah??  Tom says with a wave of his hand.  He was already planning things out in his head.  Tony knowing that look went and retrieved a notebook and pen.  Tom took the implements and began writing and sketching without even looking at them.  ?I have needed a new project.?  He says as another thought hits him.  ?We will discuss payment later.?

Heather and Nikki nod as they stand.  They know now that they are in inventing mode, neither would be good company.  ?We will come back tomorrow and see how things are going.?

?Right?right??  Tom mumbles as he begins taking notes furiously, Tony looking over his shoulder.  

The girls chuckle as they quietly take their leave, listening to Tony giving Ratchet orders as Tom writes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2008)

_With Jessie..._
30 seconds left before the entire and everyone on it explodes to kingdom come. Jessie looks around thinking frantically how to remove this explosive device in front of her. She's no munitions expert like Annie but she has a fair idea that it will blow if she tries to pull it off the side of the horn. 

Jessie stares down at her clones and spots J7 just sleeping on the stairs below and the female shipwright grins suddenly. She whistles at J7, "Hey J7, I found some breakfast!" she exclaims. 

J7 opens her sleepy eyes and immediately stands at attention, "Really!?" J7 asks. Jessie nods, "Yeah get up here..."  she mutters. J7 quickly leaps ontop of the left shoulder of the topmost clone while Jessie stands atop the right shoulder, like circus performers. 

19 seconds left....

Jessie points at the bomb, "Breakfast is behind this thingamajig..." she says to J7. The clone narrows her eyes as she examines the device, "Really? Whats the timer for?" she asks. 

"That counters tells you how much time is left to warm up your food...just grab it and the food will pop right out," Jessie responds. "Wow cool!!!!" exclaims J7 (in addition to extreme laziness, J7 also was not gifted with much intelligence....) and she grabs the device. 

Suddenly Jessie grabs J7 by the waist and flings her into the air with all her strength. J7 hurtles sky high into the air with the bomb in her hands, "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!"yells J7....*KABBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOMMMMM!!!!!!!*

The blast wave hits the horn and lifts Jessie and her clones off their feet, shaking the horn violently but thankfully the main part of the blast is localized up in the air. Jessie lays back on the stairs panting heavily and all of her clones disappear. 

"Sorry J7..." she mutters.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 24, 2008)

The 5 men walked casually into the casino to be greeted by a fine looking young lady with a lovely smile.

"Sorry gentlemen, no weapons." she said sweetly.

"Well we better listen to what this lovely young lady says." dante said taking out all his weapons and laying them on the counter. Sougo and Gintoki did the same, with Tri and Ace to follow suit.

the lady's eyes widened more nd more as it took nearly 5 minutes for them to disarm. the girl was nearly hidden behind the mountain of guns and swords and stuff she had never seen before.

"careful! with some things , if you rub them the right way, they explode." dante said leaning over the counter.

"mmhmm. and what weapon would that be? i'll have to ask to see it." she said flirting back.

"well maybe later I'll give you a full demonstration." dante said as he was pulled by gintoki. 

"come on! we have food to eat!" he said impatiently. dante blew the girl a kiss as they went through security and into the massive hall.

the surroundings were lavish with statues made of stone and beautifully crafted walls. of course this was all lost on the 5 who stormed their way to whatever vice took thir fancy.

Dante passed a bar full of exotic alcohol. "Man, Heather would have loved this." 

Whilst Gintoki and Sougo went off to stuff their faces, Dante, Ace and Tri went to get some chips.

"Right, lets get some easy ass...I mean cash!" Dante said his sentence trailing off as his eyes got distracted


----------



## Kuno (Nov 24, 2008)

The girls wander the town a bit, taking in old sights.  ?Was it me or was something bothering Ol? Tom??  Heather said after a while.

?I got that feeling too?? Nikki said with a nod.  ?Can?t put my finger on it though??

?We will make sure that we ask when we see him tomorrow.  Right now though I am craving some dessert!?  Heather said as her stomach growled.  ?And, I could use a drink amongst other things??

Nikki blushed ?Really Heather??  she said with a sigh.  ?You have a ship full??

?Not the same, Nikki my dear, not the same!?  Heather said with a laugh as she hooked her arm over Nikki?s shoulders.

?I would rather not know the difference??  Nikki said looking away still blushing.

?Best food in town??  Heather mumbles as she tries to remember.

?The casino??  Nikki said then smiled.  ?Tony really has changed.?

?Yep.  It?s a good change.  A real heartbreaker!?  Heather laughed as they walked into the building.  They placed their weapons on the counter as the girl nodded.  Preceding into the casino they headed to one of the restaurants.  As they walked through they noticed the three deep in their card games.  ?More money to come!?  Heather laughed as they continued on giving them a wave with out looking at them.

Passing the buffet they saw Gintoki and Soujo at it devouring everything they could.  ?Eck?? Nikki mumbled ?No manners??  

Heather laughed.  ?Can?t fault them for enjoying themselves!?  she said as they found the smaller restaurant.  ?At least we know where they are now??  They sat down as the waiter came up, to his surprise, both ordering with out looking at the menu.  ?I will have to see if they have any new liquors after we eat.?  Heather said laughing as Nikki rolled her eyes.  ?Actually glad to be back??  she mumbled lighting a cigarette as her drink arrived.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 24, 2008)

_Two months ago_

"Damn it all...Why is it always me who's caught...?  I mean how do they KNOW?" a young woman mumbles under her breath as she was being chased down the street, with a sack-full of supplies.  "What's your freakin' problem!?  Can't a girl just get a few things?" she then yells at the group chasing her.

"You are a little bottom feeder!  Nothing more!" One man yells catching up to her, as the rest follow to take her down.

"I have you know, I am not just a bottom feeder!  I am a full grown shark!" Hunter yells as there is a hand on her shoulder. She pulls a knife angrily, spins around, then stabs it into the arm of the one who grabbed her.  She then rips it out roughly, slashing another in the face 'accidentally', then takes off again, the last two on her heels.

"Come back here you little bitch!" Yells the man with the slash across his face.  "I got you now, there is no more of this." says one of the men on her heels, as he grabs her arm.

"Big mistake..."She says smirking, as she puts her knife away, pulling her cleaver out.

"Damn!" he says surprised at the size of it as the shiny, metal weapon comes down, causing a sound that would cause shivers down your spine, the tell tale _'Cr-rack' _of the blade slicing the bone.

"Big mistake, and you can survive that..." Hunter says as she puts the blade away, kicking the last one in the stomach, then blasts past, heading to the shore, she slices the rope to the raft, holding onto the sack with her mouth, then pushes the homemade raft into the water, leaping onto it as it starts to float away.  She paddles swiftly, to get herself moving, then sits on the front edge, watching where the raft was taking her next.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2008)

_With Annie and Jessie - The two great horns of Bighorn Island..._
Jessie sits midway on the spiraling stairs that go around the gigantic fossilized right horn, recollecting her energy after making so many clones. Hundreds of agitated and excited tourists filter past her and stare at her weirdly, others thank her for her selfless bravery. 

The bomb from the other horn had gone off several seconds after Jessie had tossed away this horn's bomb and she hopes that Annie is alright. Jessie is about to go run off to find Annie when suddenly she hears a mechanical sound from above, the girl looks up curiously and sees a Human ear floating in the air above her. 

"WHA!?!?" Jessie exclaims, her jaw hanging agape, "I must have hit my head harder then I thought..." she mutters, rubbing her eyes to verify that it isn't some mirage. 

Meanwhile Annie stands on the platform of the gigantic left horn, fifty meters away from the horn that Jessie is currently at. The girl feels happy for succeeding and living to fight another day and during the tense ordeal with the bomb, a strange thought kept popping into her head, one that she didn't foresee...._I hope I make it out of this alive so I can tell him I'm sorry...._

She loads a silver canister into her triple barreled rifle and triangulates her aim towards the opposite way. Annie fires, *"AIRBURST BUBBLE!"* the shockwave of air blasts her all the way towards the other horn in seconds. As she flies she reloads her grapple hook and fires at the horn, swinging around it like a circus artist down, towards the stairs. She lands with a thud and kneels down next to the railing. 

"Hope Sis is alright..." she mutters as she walks off to find Jessie.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 24, 2008)

As a game ended they had won nothing or lost nothing yet. "Oi next game is going to be best 4 cards wins ok?"  The dealer nodded and so did some others. Ace winked at Ace, and Dante trying to show them that they should fold.

The dealer soon passed out the cards. "I fold!" Tri said not even looking at his cards. Ace didn't look at his cards he just said. "I am in and i bet 20,00 belli!" Ace put all his chips in. 

The dealer looked at him amazed. "Ok... anyone else..." Everyone else folded but one person. "Your bluffing there is no way!" He put in all his chips too. "Ok how many is that sir?" The dealer asked. "Its 18,00" The man responded. "Ok is that fine with you sir?" He asked at Ace. 

Ace nodded with a smirk and then did a fake yawn. He Had done this yawn so many times it looked real. While he was looking at the ceiling and stretching as he acted like he was yawning he slipped his hand from he table into his sleeve and as he came down slipped 4 Aces out of his left sleeve. "Ok show em up!" The dealer said. The man threw down 3 kings, queen high. "Ok 3 kings and a queen? Hard to beat!" Ace smirked and but down the club ace. "Hmm?" The dealer wondered. Ace then threw down teh rest of the Aces. "Holy shit!" The dealer yelled. the man just looked at aces hand. 

"Why did i call that...." He wondered as he looked at the dealer give all his chips to ace. "Ok i am out!" Ace walked away as he put all the chips in his sack he was gonna cash em and then eat. Tri stared at Dante and Gintoki. "I had no idea he was...." That was all he could say as he watched the wealthy Ace walk away. "Also... how much we got left Dante? didn't Ace give you teh rest and said he only wanted 20,00?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 24, 2008)

Shin VS Led continued

Shin landed not nearly as gracefull as the last few times and crashed into a tall building, later he would find out it was the town hall, and had to roll inside another room to buy some time so that he could catch his breath...Well after he was finished coughing up blood.

Led's loud arrival informed Shin that he had to get up again, but in confined space like this Led had the upperhand as Shin had little room to evade inside so he would have to take care of that first.The swordsman jumped out and quickly spotted Led who attempted to build up some propulsive power at the soles of his feet so that he could collide into his opponent but that opponent was too fast for him and called out."Hurricane Splitter!"And with that he started slashing the air between the two with amazing speed, not bothering to aim the slashes air blades cut trough the building (And against Led since his body withstood the cutting attacks) and Shin only stopped when the Led's half of the building started collapsing.

Shin knew he had to get out of there and so turned around and jumped trough the first window he could find as Led quickly regained his composure and simply used his DF abiliy to blast himself trough the roof that was about to fall on top of him.
"This better."Shin said as he was out in the open again and spotted Led coming towards him."Let's see what options I have left..."

With Alph, Frank and Anya

Not only was Frank now attacking him with an scythe but seconds later an enraged woman appeared though before Alph could respond Frank strecthed out his hand towards the woman and blasted her with lightning arc, the woman screamed out as she was electrocuted but she seemed to have survived the that attack as she was still breathing after she had fallen down.

"I don't want anyone to get in my way when I get my long awaited revenge."Frank said as he stretched his arm out now towards Alph."You can take a little electricity so I won't have to hold back HAHAHA!"Laughing like madman he tried to electrocute Alph but the android didn't even bother to evade and attack seemed to pass harmlessly trough him, if it actually passed trough him and didn't go straight to the ground that is.

"After the battle on Syren Island my body had been modified several times, among the modifications was an improved formula for creating my skin, or atleast what functions as my skin."The android said while he was searching trough his memory files to remember what exactly happened in that fight between them, he could've sworn Frank had been dead when he left the site."Rubber is the main component of the renewed formula."Though he stopped informing his opponent when he realised one of his communication devices had reached an target.

Quickly he used his thrusters to jump away, distancing himself from Frank so that he could send an message."This is Alph spreaking I believe that is you Jessie, if my voice recognization software is running correctly....But I do not have time for a long conversation so I need to listen attentively."Though the mouth of the android was shut tightly, these words were broadcasted from the ear near Jessie, it had dropped to the ground after locating an target but this was mostly because the usage of the rotors interfered with the signal.

"Currently I'm trying to contact the crew on the infinite as well but I need you to listen and share this information with Annie, who I believe is close to you."The ear "spoke" and only paused briefly when Frank's scythe was thrown towards him and had to evade the deadly weapon.
"A while ago Shin told me he was leaving the crew since he felt responsible for the things that happened a few days ago, he seemed to believe his ambition and stubbornes was the cause of it and he did not want to drag the rest along with him and his reckless behaviour...."He paused shortly to evade once again, though it seemed as if Frank was enjoying the sight of Alph on the run for him and his weapon.

"I failed to talk him out of it and after I had lost track of him, I spotted him in combat a little while ago.....He was engaging in combat with Led, or atleast someone who had a nearly identical physical structure as Led......I can not make any sense out of it but if possible try and look into it, I will try to assist you after taking care of something else, I have to go now."And it wasn't a moment too soon as he Alph crashed into a wall because he had been focusing too much on relaying the message instead of calculating the trajectory of the weapon and that of his own.....Sadly his hard drive wasn't powerfull enough to do that much at the same time, atleast not right now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2008)

_With Annie and Jessie..._
"OH MA LORD THAT EAR IS TALKIN!!!!!!!" exclaims a fat middle aged man pointing at an ear that lays on the railing. He wears cabana shorts and an oversized T-Shirt that reads, *I CLIMBED THE TWIN HORNS!* 

Jessie sits on the stairs, her attention focused on the ear, more like a communication device really, as Alph's voice echoes outward. Dozens of tourists pass around her staring weirdly at this spectacle. 

*"Currently I'm trying to contact the crew on the infinite as well but I need you to listen and share this information with Annie, who I believe is close to you."*

Closeby, Annie strides down the stairs looking for Jessie, then she hears a familiar mechanized voice and freezes...
*
"A while ago Shin told me he was leaving the crew since he felt responsible for the things that happened a few days ago, he seemed to believe his ambition and stubbornness was the cause of it and he did not want to drag the rest along with him and his reckless behaviour...."*

Annie's eyes narrow as she hears this news, feeling utterly shocked and dismayed. _He can't leave yet, I was about to tell him I was sorry_...she thinks.

"I failed to talk him out of it and after I had lost track of him, I spotted him in combat a little while ago.....He was engaging in combat with Led, or atleast someone who had a nearly identical physical structure as Led......I can not make any sense out of it but if possible try and look into it, I will try to assist you after taking care of something else, I have to go now." 

Annie speeds towards Jessie just as the girl gets to her feet. "Never spoke with a talking ear before..." Jessie mutters. 

"JESSIE!" exclaims Annie as she leaps down the stairs. The shipwright turns around and is about to speak but Annie interrupts, "Don't talk, we've gotta find Shin..."

"Wait hold on Annie...." says Jessie but the gunslinger doesn't listen and loads a silver canister into her rifle like the one that she uses for her Airburst Bubble only larger. Annie grabs Jessie around the waist with her right arm, "Hold on tight sis..." she mutters and aims her rifle at the surface of the horn with her left hand. 

*"AIRBURST BUBBLE MAX POWER!"* A giant blast of air blasts outwards, twice as powerful as her standard airburst and the recoil rebounds Annie and Jessie like rockets towards the town in the distance. Jessie screams wildly as they hurtle out of control at inhuman speeds.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 24, 2008)

_Unknown Ship_
On a unknown ship, Blue sat in a room staring out at the sea wondering how her crew and ship was doing, the simple fact that she was'nt able to defend her crew made her feel weak and powerless, ""_what kind of captain lets stuff like this happen?"_ she thought to herself, She started to think about the her childhood and why her father chose her for this life.

_11 Years Ago_
Blue and her friend Lou, stood by her fathers door to see what he was up to, everytime on Blue birthday the same blonde haired man named Matt came and him and her dad Edward always had secret meetings in his office, this time Blue was ready for him, "we really should'nt be her Blue we'll get in trouble if we get caught" said Lou, ""shhhh, be quiet or they'll hear us" Blue said quietly, she leaned in a little closer to hear better. 

"Its time Edward, today is finally the day"said a Matt, "yeah, look matt i dont know about this, it.....seems wrong, sh..she's my daughter for god sakes," Edward said, he took a sit and put his face in his hands and sighed, Matt walked over and gave him a pat on his back, "i know its hard, but its for the great or good, she'll understand why you did this,and we cant go back now, i already have the fruit", Matt pulled out a white bluish fruit and handed over to Edward, he took the fruit and sighed, he got up and walked over to a book shelf and pulled out three pictures of two boys and a girl, "are these the ones?" Matt asked, "yeah, the girl with the red hair is Anya, the boy with the black hair is Shin Yagami, and the blonde teenage boy is Zane Garrick, there the chosen ones i read about who will change this world." Edward said "dont forget Asheila is the key to all of this thou, without her, this our plan will fail" "yeah i know", suddenly they heard a noise outside, Matt went to the door and swung it open, "wha..what are you kids doing her!?" Matt asked

_Unknown Ship_
that day still never made since to her, why did she have to get these people? what is she the key to? these questions went uanswered for so long, and the only way to get the truth was to find Matt.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 24, 2008)

Shin VS Led

Shin took the batting like stance once again and when Led got into his range he yelled out."Lightning Hitter!"The blade and Led's head collided with each other and the force of it shattered the glass in the windows of the shopping street while the two were both knocked back for once but Led landed a little less graceful then Shin."It seems you don't even pack that much physical strength when you use your ability to increase it, your amor really is the only thing that has been keeping you alive up until now."He commented as he though back at the many fights he had lately that pitted him against armored opponents.

_Jack Marrow, Crayphish, Starsmore's DF weapon and now Led and each time I had to resort  to using tactics to win, except that one time with Craypish....I believed it was an illusion at first but since I really used some kind of fire attack against the marines while we near Blackrock Island, that mist attack probably was something similar yet I have no idea how to use it or that finishing attack for that matter.....But if illusion or not, I actually cut trough Crayphish's armor with an Divider attack and that means I should atleast be capable of cutting trough something as hard as steel, especially now that I've even gotten stronger after that fight with Crayphish._

He took a deep breath and closed his eyes as Led got back up again, though he quickly opened his eyes again and shook his head. "This inner peace Zen-shit isn't my style, it's been probably the doubt inside my head that disabled my from cutting trough something that hard since my body has been capable of doing that for a while now."As determined to his training he was, he always remained very harsh on himself(After his sensei wasn't around anymore to do that for him, he had taken over that position.)and was no convinved that him believing that steel was too hard too cut trough was keeping from doing so.

He decided to simply go for it and believe fully in his upcoming succes and so he took on a new attacking stance while Led got ready to initiate an attack of his own."WELL, Go ahead and cut me straight to my head!You cannot kill me!Nobody is gonna kill me."

"Didn't a giant turtle kill you a little while ago?"He snorted with laughter, Led hadn't lost his passion for being overdramatic when he died and was ressurected.

"What you just said?!?....Take your words right back now or I will kill you where you there and here!!!!!."He yelled before unleashing all of his propulsive power out of the vents on his feet and blasting towards Shin.

Shin slowly walked towards the projectile and he seemingly did nothing as he effortlessly evaded Led while Shin was casually walking and was already sheathing his sword.Led slowed down and dropped on his knees while sliding across the floor on them."Damn that was FAST, I  could barely keep up with it myself."He said to himself as he headed in a random direction."I'll have to keep in mind to name that one later."He was surprised though that his insecurity was really holding him back that much, but after today he would be a different (Swords)man.

In the background you could see blood and another liquid suddenly spraying from Led's body, first his head fell off....Seemingly cleanly seperated from the rest of the body and next was his torso splitting trough the middle until there were three seperate iron hard pieces of Led's body.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2008)

_With Annie and Jessie..._
The two girls fly over the edges of the main town like guided missiles, tomorrow in the newspapers, eyewitnesses will claim that they saw a UFO streak over their town, which for some reason was screaming like a frightened teenage girl. 

Jessie has her arms wrapped tightly around Annie's waist and screams like a loon right into Annie's ear as they hurtle at high velocities towards the street, their hair and clothes flapping around wildly. Annie of course is accustomed to these speeds and heights and she remains calm but she can't say the same for her bleeding eardrum. 

"CALM DOWN WILLYA!!!" she shouts at Jessie but the wind and airspeed drown out her voice. As they near the ground, Annie calculates in her mind when to shoot again. Suddenly Jessie wraps both her arms around Annie's throat out of pure fear and she screams even louder. Annie gasps for air and quickly loads  another silver canister into her rifle, her last airburst bubble round. When they reach within 10 meters of the ground Annie gets ready.  

The gunslinger points at the ground and fires, a wave of air blasts out and bounces them back up in the air. Jessie screams even louder, "NOT AGAIN!!!!" the shipwright bellows but instead of going up even further they decelerate and fall back on a cushion of air that bounces them up and down like on a trampoline. Annie quickly escapes Jessie's vise like grip and tumbles to the ground landing on her rear end. "Ouch!" she exclaims then suddenly Jessie lands right ontop of Annie. 

"Oooooooofffff!!" the impact knocks the air out of Annie's lungs and Jessie rolls several meters away. 

Jessie staggers around like a drunk and heaves this mornings breakfast out onto the street, the girl wipes her mouth and collapses to the ground, "Thanks for breaking my fall Annie....and sorry for acting like that," she mutters weakly.

"Nah don't worry, I'm good at breaking falls..." Annie replies painfully as she looks up blankly at the sky trying to get her wind back. _Now I just have to find that idiot and tell him what a mistake he's making. 
_
Annie looks over at Jessie, "Get over here and help me up you screaming banshee."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2008)

Dante looked in the bag. *"Hmm seems like a good few million actually, if you consider the diamonds. I'd say....about 8 million. Without the diamonds we have 1 million. Wow, that factory was a pretty good haul for us!"* Dante said already with a girl round his shoulder.

Gintoki and Sougo were having an eating competition, in the corner.
*
"Well guys, you wanna stay at this one or go next door to the next one? They have a martial arts championship next door so I wouldn't mind trying out there!"* Dante said.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2008)

The soothing sounds of a string orchestra filled the night air as the dinner in Bahuk's ship went underway. 

"Please, enjoy yourselves everyone!" Bahuk exclaimed from his throne. Everyone in the dining table ate in an extremely refined manner, save for Cass who was not used to the way the nobles conducted themselves during such dinners. Jun seemed to follow these rules perfectly, however, despite not being a noble. Cass saw Matyr and the others routinely switch the silverwear they use for eating specific meals. Rek in particular, followed these rules of etiquette in a zealotous manner. "Stugari!" He yelled. "You are not to use the steak knife to cut your fillet! Use the approrpiate knife!" He reprimanded. "Come now, cousin, you would scold me for using the wrong knife to cut my meals?" His cousin asked. "The one who shall lead the family must show grace whenever the occasion requires it. Your actions clearly show that you are unfit to lead the Du Mortis family."

"Say that again!?" Stugari snarled, grasping his axe. "Brother, calm down!" Sogar urged. "How amusing." Bahuk commented. "Rek's right, though, Stugari." Doremi commented. "Manners are important for a world noble." Stugari began to laugh upon hearing Doremi. "Please, cousin. We're World Nobles! What can they do if we act unrefined like them?" He questioned. "They could rebel." The music suddenly stopped, and everyone glared at Rek. "Rek...you shouldn't speak of such things." Matyr cautioned.

"I am correct, am I not? The only reason the family holds the Conquista is to insure that the successor can keep the civilians in line. Just look at what's happening all over the world. The Yonkou are running rampant in the new world, piracy has been at an all-time high, more and more kingdoms distrust us, and let's not forget Dragon...."

Before Rek could add anything, Bahuk rose from his seat. "Everyone, the dinner is over. I would like all of you to proceed to the main hall." Everyone in the room left, save for Rek, Bahuk, and Oressa. "Was there something wrong with what I said, Bahuk?" He asked him nonchalantly. "Of course there was, cousin! You should know better not to discuss such issues to the others!" Bahuk replied. "I found it quite amusing, truth be told." Oressa said. "But then again, anything that threatens our power should be neutralized. I really don't understand why we can't simply crush them all in one fell swoop." She added. 

Bahuk walked up to the window and gazed a the moonlight. "Indeed, Oressa. However, destroying these gnats is not as easy as you presume. The world is a lot more complex, and much as I would love to step on these rogues like the ants that they are, it cannot be easily done. We must first obtain leverage against them, before we make our move." Oressa yawns with disinterest. "I liked you more when you prefered to slice up your foes rather than find some fancy weapon to throw at them." She told Bahuk, who laughed. "And what of you, cousin Rek? What do you plan to do with the family if you gain control? Bahuk asks. The young noble stares at his cousins with disinterest. "Nothing. I do not desire to participate in politics or warfare. I'm only joining to obtain access to Grandfather's vault." Oressa is dumbfounded, while Bahuk is amused. "Still the same Rek. And I thought that blond sniper girl changed your perception of things." Bahuk said. 

"What's taking Rek so long!" Cass complained outside the dining room. A few seconds later, Rek leaves the dining room and enters the hallway. "Everyone, we're leaving. We have to sail to the grand line early tommorow." Cass and Matyr were quite surprised. "But we haven't even gotten to play marine-a-pult!" Matyr whined. "We have more important matters to attend to." He tells Matyr. Grumbling, he and Cass exit the ship, with Ruru, Jun and Rek close behind. 

"This is quite surprising, Rek." Jun tells him. "I had thought you would engage in recreational matters with more fervor." Rek looks at Jun with amusement. "Indeed, my dear Jun, but there are matters that require my immidiate attention. Besides, I at least got to see you in that dress. Perhaps you shall indulge me in a dance next time." He said before letting Jun enter the carriage. "Yes, perhaps I shall." She said as Rek entered the carriage. "We shall be leaving now, milord." Ruru said as the carriage went off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2008)

_9 years ago in the West Blue..._
Jack's boat reaches visible range of the island, speeding at full power as he pushes the primitive steam engine to its limits. "Got no time for this!" Jack exclaims and he takes a running leap off the deck of his boat, he moves like a streak of lightning, pushing off the air itself and lands at the coastline, crouching, then he draws his crimson steel revolvers from within his gray trenchcoat and glares at the carnage and smoke that drifts over the horizon. 

_In the center of town..._
We focus on the conclusion of a titanic battle, the entire main part of town has been crushed to bits and the rest burned to cinders, it is nothing more then a fiery crater. 

*SNAP!* 

A bruised and bloody Sarah snaps the neck of the half giantess, Ophelia. The woman stands well over eight feet tall but Sarah spins around Ophelia's shoulders like a blur snapping her neck like a twig. Then she twirls around in the air and kicks the giantess in the midsection, smashing her into a giant pile of torn concrete and rubble, creating a huge shockwave. 

Sarah lands on the ground and coughs up tremendous amounts of blood, her right arm is broken and she's out of ammo. "Two down one more to go..." she mutters with pure and raw killing intent in her eyes and voice. She limps towards a lone man in shadow who stands with his arms crossed, until now he's only observed calmly as Sarah battled and killed his two allies.  

The man laughs at Sarah and then claps his hands, *"That was impressive, now I know why they used to call you the Death Dealer....living out here with these hicks hasn't dulled your skills one bit...why don't you call it a day and give us the kids huh..."*

"Nah fella one more death to deal..." replies Sarah as she prepares to make her final move. Suddenly a rush of movement appears behind Sarah, a man with half his face burnt off, covered with blood, and his left arm missing laughs maniacally at Sarah, in his right hand he holds a shell looking device, "You didn't kill me yet bitch! *REJECT!!!"*

_At the edge of town..._
Annie runs down a dirt road towards town, followed closely by her younger brother. "Annie!! Mom said to stay in the house!" he calls out to her.

Annie shakes her head stubbornly, "What are you a scaredy cat or something!? No way!" she replies. _Mom needs me_, Annie thinks.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 25, 2008)

The girls finish a delectable dessert then Heather has one last smoke as Nikki pays the bill.  ?So how long do you think it will take Ol? Tom to finish that thing??  Heather asks as she blows a smoke ring into the air.

Nikki shrugs ?A couple of days.  You know how fast he works once he gets an idea in his head??

?Very true.?  Heather says as she stands putting her cigarette out.  ?Come on let?s go see if they have anything new at the exotic bar.?  she adds with a grin.

?Damn it Heather.  Why do we have to go in there??  Nikki asks as they begin to walk.

Heather laughs ?Because it is fun!  You really need to loosen up some!?

?Your loose enough for the both of us??  Nikki grumbled making Heather laugh louder.

?Now, now Nikki.  It?s all in fun!  Don?t be mean.?  Heather says through her laughter as they walk in.  Heather sits on a bar stool pulling Nikki down beside her.  

?What can I get you lovely ladies??  the bartender says leaning on the counter in front of them.  

?I will take some of that ruby red up there.?  Heather says pointing to a bottle she didn?t recognize.  ?After that you decide!?  she says with a laugh.

?Excellent choice!? he says returning the laugh then turns to Nikki ?And, for you??

?An Ice tea please.?  Nikki says with a sigh.

?Sounds good.  How potent would you like that??  He asks straightening up.

?Not at all.  Just lemon and sugar.?  Nikki says leaning her head on her hand.

He looks almost horrified and nods.  ?If you say so??

?I think you scared the poor man.?  Heather says with a giggle.  He set their drinks down in front of them and went to serve other customers.

Heather continued to enjoy the different liquors as Nikki sat becoming grumpier and grumpier as the time progressed.  Finally Heather even decided she was about done as she looked at the overflowing ashtray and the last swallow of the emerald green liquid.  ?To The Green Fairy!?  Heather said toasting it slightly as she finishes the glass.  ?Excellent stuff.  I need to get some of that!?  she giggled leaning toward Nikki.

The bartender smiled handing her a bottle.  ?On the house??  he said pulling it back ?As long as you promise to come back and see me.?  

Heather giggled.  ?But, of course!?  she said grabbing his shirt and pulling him to her for a lengthy kiss. 

Nikki groaned pulling Heathers arm.  ?We need to go now.  Grab your bottle and come on.?  

?Party pooper.?  Heather giggled.  ?Until next time!?  she said waving at the man as they left.

They left the casino after Nikki grabbed their weapons and began to head for the ship.  ?I need a man!?  Heather giggled as Nikki cringed.

?You wouldn?t know what to do with one in your present state.?  Nikki said almost dragging Heather.

?Trust me.  You will always know what to do with a man!?  Heather laughed.

Nikki blushed furiously.  ?I don?t need to know this right now Heather.?

?Oh come on Nikki.  Tell me you didn?t imagine what Dante could do with that thing of his??  Heather said laughing as she pulled out another cigarette.

?Heather please!?  Nikki said sounding horrified.

?Didn?t you see the size of it??  Heather giggled.  ?And, Ace?.?  she grinned as she took a drag.  ?I would love to see what he has up his sleeve.?  Heather eyed Nikki seeing how she was blushing and decided to continue egging her friend on.  ?I bet Shinpachi would put a lot of thought into things!  And??  Heather didn?t get to finish her statement before Nikki exploded.

?GOD DAMN IT HEATHER!  I DON?T WANT TO HEAR ABOUT THIS SHIT!!!!?  Nikki said her face an inhuman shade of red.

Heather looked at Nikki in shock for a moment then burst out laughing.  ?Well, why didn?t you say so??

?I did?? Nikki mumbled.

Heather giggled again as she looked at Nikki and shrugged.  ?Sing with me Nikki!  Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirate's life for me.?
As the girls walked toward the ship two pair of eyes looked out from an alley.  ?There back.?  the blue pair said.

?I?ll tell the boss.?  the brown pair said as the owner turned around into the darkness.

?You do that??  the blue pair said as they narrowed listening to the girls sing.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2008)

Shinpachi sneezed as he continued to read about Devil Fruits. The mysterious purple and blue swirl fruit stood before him and his curiousity was well and truly piqued. He picked it up and smelt it, it didn't smell paticularly nice, but the research said that it was a foul tasting fruit.

He continued to read about the different types and that it was really just pot luck what one you got. The fruit Shinpachi had in his hand could either give the power of a God or be completely useless and not able you to swim for the rest of your life.

He thought back to all the times when he would have died had he not been able to swim and shuddered.

"It makes little to no sense for a pirate to want to eat this." he said to himself. Still the thought of being able to manipulate wind, gravity, fire, light or ice was tempting. Perhaps one would not need to be able to swim if they had such powers. It sat there tempting him. Shinpachi ignored the fruit for now but his curiousity was slowly getting the better of him.

____________________________-

Ace, Tri and Dante were now fairly satisfied with the winning from the the Pyramid Casino. Gintoki and Sougo were still eating and completely oblivious to the fact that the trio were leaving. They picked up their numerous weapons and went to a very popular casino called Treasure Island

The entire casino was built in the style of an impossibly huge ship and had lavish entertainment and some of the finest alcohol around. That was hook, line and sinker for Dante who rushed in leaving Ace and Tri at the entrance.

*"OK, you are responsible for this cash right, cos I don't trust myself with it. I'd probably blow it all on alcohol, food, women and fighting. You're a pretty capable gambler so I'll leave it with you. If you get into trouble then just yell and I'll come and blow something up, but I'm sure Mr triggerfinger here will keep you in good stead. Laters!"* Dante said before racing off. He had taken enough to enter the Ultimate Fighting Championship, held at the arena inside, as well as a little more for luck.

"Hi my name is Lucky can I help you with anything?" a dark haired girl with an incredible body said as he entered. she gasped slightly as she saw Dante and practically fell in love with him

*"Well now, I think you just might be able to. My name is Dante and I need to enter the UFC which way is it?"* he smiled and saw the girl exhale slightly in pleasure.

"I...I...Sorry...It's umm, over this way. Is there ANYthing else I can help you with?" she stammered and came and put her arm into his.

*"I'm sure I could always do with a cheerleading squad when I fight."* Dante said thinking about it.

"Oh! you'll never guess, I used to be a cheerleader at school! In fact some of my friends have been trying something out. Would it be OK?"

*"Hey! The more the merrier I say!" *Dante said and then pointed towards the stadium, *"Onwards!"*

"Onwards!" she repeated sweetly and followed after him


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 25, 2008)

Alph VS Frank
He couldn't affort to communicate any longer and so he would have to wait with sending a message to the rest of the crew that was on the Infinite Injustice.The now earless Alph dusted himself off and got ready to fight as well but knew he had to be af Frank's scythe so close combat was out of the question.

"Four gun salute!"He yelled out as four miniature cannons popped out of his upperlegs and bombarded the place Frank was standing, Frank himself was long gone and was dashing towards Alph but was electrocuted himself and fell down while screaming out in pain.

"I thought I ordered you to stay on the ship?"A labcoat wearing man mused, what stood out was his large and odd shaped and the four freakish men that surrounded him."We're retreating since we already lost a valuable member of our scquad, losing you as well will surely get me demoted."Two of the cyborgs quickly helped Frank up and dragged him along with Quagmire while the two remaining once went after Alph.

Alph who was about to respond by shooting off his fists, was surprised by a sneak attack as several smokebombs landed near him and obscured his vision when they went off."It's probable that the gas mask wearing cyborg came out from his hiding place but judging by the faulty construction of his body it is also probable that all three are nowhere near the level of Frank."He commented as he adapted to this situation by switching to a different visual spectrum and was able to locate them by their enegry sources.

"Dual Brimstone Missile!"He yelled out as he shot off both his fists and they slammed into the heads of the newly introduced cyborgs with such a force their unmodified necks broke.Quickly he attacked the gas mask wearing man aswell before that guy could hide again and shot him with his remaining cannon shots.

Several minutes later Alph had dragged all of the bodies over to one spot and was inspecting the materials they had been implanted with, his curiousity got the better of him since he momentarily forgot all about Shin and Led."Could be usefull, these materails are rare and quite expensive."He commented."Bad workmanship though, whoever put this together did a rather bad job at it."With the use of a crate he had found nearby he was moving the bodies towards the Infinite since it appeared Shin was heading there as well.

With Shin, 15 minutes ago

The swordsman had rushed trough town as he felt that he should leave as soon as possible before he ran into someone of the Infinite, he didn't feel like going trough any drama, though getting a ride could be difficult while trying to stay low."Oda dammit."He sighed when he spotted a familiar girl on the ground, sounds of a battle were heard in the distance.

"Why can't I just leave her there."He sighed once again as he picked her up after checking how she was doing ,with the little medical knowledge he had atleast he was able to check if someone was fatally wounded."The only doctor's practice I saw was destroyed by Led during that battle earlier so I'll just drop her off at the Infinite,with a little luck it should be possible to do so without being spotted."He said to himself as he rushed towards the Infinite, afterakk the sooner he left the island the better.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2008)

_With Annie and Jessie..._
Annie walks down the center of a street with Jessie following her. "So how do we find Shin? And what if Led is alive? Also Alph sounded like he was in danger," says Jessie in worried voice. 

"Easy there sis, one thing at a time, first we gotta find that fool Shin and I suspect that it'll be in the direction of the next commotion we hear...." she responds. 

Two blocks down around the corner they can hear a clamor of voices and noise. "Speak of the devil..." Annie mutters. The two girls sprint down the street, Annie leaps up to the store rooftops and vaults from building to building while Jessie speeds down an alleyway. 

A minute later Annie comes upon the sight of a recent battle or one just finished, a group of curious onlookers are gathered around looking. The gunslinger drops down to the ground and follows the path of destruction until she sees the dismembered body of Led or what used to be Led. Her eyes widen upon seeing the cut pieces of metal....

Jessie appears out of an alleyway and she freezes when she sees Led, since she joined after he died she only spoke very briefly with him back on the island. "Isn't that...."

Annie nods, "Yeah," she finishes. Annie leans down and examines the mechanical parts and peers curiously at the fluid, recognizing some of the designs and mechanical systems, "Someone revived his body using cybernetic tech but I doubt that he was more then just a walking shell of Led, not the real Led..."

"But who could've killed him?" asks Jessie. 

Annie shrugs, "I'll give you two guesses...he carries a sword and has a brain the size of a walnut....well that might be a compliment actually," she replies.

Jessie laughs knowing exactly who Annie is referring to, suddenly in the distance they can hear whistles, "We should head back to the ship before the authorities get here," suggests Jessie. Annie nods, "Yeah but I wanna take this lug with me..."

A minute later Annie and Jessie speed towards the docks. In her arms Jessie carries a large metal bin filled with all the parts of Led that they could find.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 25, 2008)

With Shin and Anya

By this time Shin and Anya, who he was carrying in his arms, were near the Infinite, Shin peeked around from a corner,the first time he saw one of the deckhands carrying some supplies but when he checked later again he saw that there wasn't anyone familiar in sigh sight byt wasn't able to see the deck so just scanning the street had to do for now.He rushed up the boarding plank and wanted to look around first jumped when he heard a voice behind him.

"You never could sense my presence."Shin didn't have to turn around to know who the person was behind him, the mechanical voice and the fact that only one man....Correction android, could sneak up to him like that, probably because Shin's instinct didn't seem to respond to anything that wasn't alive.

"I got busted huh?"Shin sighed one last time before deciding to simply go ahead and board the ship todrop her off now that he was already spotted.
"I only wanted to get this crazy chick to a doctor before I left the island., so I would appreciate it if you could get M.J."

Now that Alph was onboard again he attached the ear that was sent here back onto his head."I was hoping you had changed your mind."

"Haha, no this seems like the best for you guys."Shin replied with a weaksmile as he glanced around to see if someone else was around, but besides one of those deckhands there wasn't anyone on deck."I should be going."He said as he placed Anya down and headed back to the boarding plank.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2008)

With Annie and Jessie...
Annie and Jessie reach the Infinite Injustice, both girls out of breath. They stride towards the boarding plank and spot Shin walking down the plank. 

Annie narrows her eyes and glares at Shin. "Hey fella, where ya going?" the girl asks. 

Jessie feels slightly awkward caught up in all this and looks at Annie, "Uh I gonna take this to your workshop, Annie...." she says and walks past Shin up the plank, nodding at him, but before she passes him she sticks out her hand and pushes him closer to Annie, then she speeds away.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 25, 2008)

With Shin and Annie

_Well this is just perfect!,_ Shin thought when he ran into Annie and Jessie, the latter pushed him a little closer to Annie......Normally he wouldn't mind it but Annie didn't seem in a good mood at the moment."I take it Alph told you already....That must be why you're glaring at me like that."Unsure what to do in this situation he lit up a cigarette in order to get a little more comfortable.

"Well you obviously now where I'm going."He replied, though later added."Well not a specific place since I have no idea myself but like Alph probably told you already.....I'm leaving the crew,since you were right."He paused to take a long drag from his cigarette.."I'm simply too arrogant and reckless, my ambition will only get you guys into danger."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 25, 2008)

_One week ago_

"Row, row, row your boat gently in the sea..." Hunter sings obviously going even more nuts then she already was.  "Look...an island..." she says staring forward, "Time for another victim..." she adds, getting her 'boat' ready for the rough landing.

"Now...where should I go first...?" she says after being pushed off the raft by the force of the landing.  "Eh, I'm looking for a good bar fight..." Hunter says with an evil grin.  The young woman walks with a hop in her step, to the bar in the town, she walks inside, and sits on a stool with a huff.  "Overproof Rum, and make it quick." she says, looking around at the figures in the building.

"Are you sure there miss?" a peppy young woman, that completely shows herself to everyone asks politely.

"Yes, and hell...give me the bottle." Hunter says as the woman sets a bottle down, nodding.

"There you go!  Anything else?" The woman says then gets waved over to someone else, "I must go, good bye." she then says happily.

"Cover yourself up more!" Hunter yells after the woman, who was busy with a man that was harassing her.  Hunter takes a swig out of the bottle, standing she walks over to the man, "You have a problem with giving women respect shithead?" she says rudely, taking another swig.

"Why should I, little bitch?" he says standing, towering over her.

"Because I am a woman and, I have NEVER enjoyed being harassed like that..." She says taking a drink once again, already almost halfway done.

"Who says I care or ever will!?" The man says loudly ready to snatch her up.

Hunter takes one more drink, halfway point, "DON'T TALK TO ME THAT WAY!" she yells, getting more violent.

"That's it!  I will show you just why women need men like me!" he growls, throwing her over his shoulder.

"GET YOUR DAMN HANDS OFF OF ME YOU GORILLA!" Hunter screams, slamming her one fist on his back, the other has the bottle in it, and kicking him at the same time.

"Stop moving you little shit!"He growls at her as he tightens his grip, starting to walk out of the building.

"I...Said...GET YOUR HANDS OFF ME!" She yells, stabbing him in the back with one of her knives, causing him to drop her, "Don't mess with me!" she screams, yanking the blade out, and plunging it in again.

"Your mine now." he says grinning as a couple of his friends grab her.  "Got 'er Boss!" One says as the other glares at the one who made the comment.

Hunter pulls her other knife from her neckerchief with her mouth, stabbing one of the two with it, she then pulls it out with her one hand.  She then punches the other in the face, standing, she yanks the other knife out of the original man's back, putting both away.  The drunken-ness has just set in...  She grabs her bottle back from the man's hand, then takes off staggering the whole time.  "Come and get me now bastard!" she yells, him right on her heels as she takes a swig.

He then grabs her arm, causing her to automatically pull her cleaver, swinging it blindly, she sees the deep red liquid but it doesn't click in as she trips on an unknown object, to escape once again.  She pushes off the shore, on her way again, using her bottle as a paddle, leaving to her next destination.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 25, 2008)

"I don't feel like gambling right now..." Ace said with a groan. "Lets go watch Dante.." Tri said heading off toward the arena. "Eh i guess..." Ace followed Tri as they headed off. "I hear a crowd!" Tri said running into teh Arena to see a crowd yelling.  "Eh those seats look good!" Ace sat down on a bench with Tri to follow. 

Ace and Tri sat there waiting for the fight to start.  "So lets see how Dante does?" Ace said looking at his friend who was paying no attention. "Hello?... TRI?!" Ace yelled hitting Tri in the back of the head. "Ow! give me money!" Tri said turning to look at Ace.

"What? Why?" He asked wondering what Tri was thinking. "I wanna buy a drink for that girl over there!" He said turning back at her. "Fine!" He handed Tri 100 belli. "Hurry back!" Ace said as Tri ran off. "I wont!" He said smirking.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2008)

Annie sighs and rolls her eyes as she hears Shin's reasons for leaving, "Dang it fella, you think that you're the only one who has an ambition...a dream? 'Cause you're not, we all have those desires and we look out for each other to help each other reach those goals because if we didn't we'd all be dead."

She looks down at the ground and remembers back on Bliss Island, "When my crazy pops came to get me, you guys didn't hesitate once to save me even though you knew you'd probably fail and when you were in trouble with MJ we all did our best to to help you....hell I crawled through the streets full of poison and near death just to find you...."

Annie shakes her head, feeling like an idiot, then she looks Shin in the eyes, "I'm babbling fella, but my point is that none of us would make it out there on our own......and we need to each other to make our dreams happen and.....and if you leave then I'll go with you 'cause someone needs to watch your back and honestly I wouldn't have a reason left to be on this ship..."

There I said it thinks Annie, I can't make it anymore clear then that.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 25, 2008)

*Heather and Nikki*

“Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!” Heather finishes loudly, even drunk she still carries a note well.

Nikki shakes her head.  “Seriously Heather…” she says with a sigh “Do you want to attract the whole town?”  

Heather giggles.  “Nothing wrong with attracting a little attention.  Could be fun!”  she says spinning in a circle holding the bottle still.  She lights another cigarette as they continue to the docks.

“Heather…” Nikki begins  “Do you think they are still here?”

“Oh I really doubt it.  A group like that should have been finished off along time ago.  So don’t sweat it!”  Heather says with a giggle stepping onto the pier heading for The Debauchery.

“I hope your right…”  Nikki said with a bit of a shiver.

“Come on!”  Heather calls as she begins to run.  “I want to know if any of them are on the ship!”

Nikki’s eyes widen.  “Great…”  she mumbles taking off after her and running up the gang plank.  

“Hey!  Anybody on board?”  Heather calls out as she heads down and spots Shinpachi who barely looks up from his reading.  “Shinpachi!  Why don’t you do a girl a favor and deal with a little issue she has.”  Heather says grinning.  He looks up almost horrified at what she is offering.  

Before he is even aloud to answer Nikki pulls her out of the room.  “Sorry…”  she mumbles to the man.  “I think you just need to sleep this off Heather.”  Nikki says dragging Heather to the captains cabin.

“Seriously you need to learn to have fun!”  Heather says with a pout as she collapse on the bed.

“Your right…”  Nikki said as she grabs the bottle before it hit’s the floor.  She chuckles slightly as she covers up, the now sleeping Heather and heads to her own cabin after she puts the bottle in the cabinet.

_*Blue eyed man*_

“So that’s their ship now…”  The blue eyed man says having followed the pair.  “Seems they have done well.  Though I think we may have to look into who their crew is…”  he turns around to also report to his boss then looks over his shoulder.  “Keep an eye on that ship!” he orders to the other four men with him.  They nod and spread out around the docks.


*Ol’ Tom and Tony*

“Give me a ratchet…”  Tony says as she sticks her hand out from beneath the contraption.  Ratchet hands her the tool she asked for as she continues to work.

“I need a spool of that green wire!”  Tom calls from the inside.  Ratchet quickly grabs the spool though it is to large for him.  It caused several to fall and begin to roll around the shop.  “Damn it!”  he says as he climbs out.  Tom stands scratching his head as he finds the end of the green wire though not the spool.

“Hey Pa…”  Tony says crawling out from under the half built sub.  “Maybe we should take a break for a minute.  Can’t hurt, I mean, they didn’t say we needed to rush it.”  she says smearing the grease and dirt on her face with the back of her glove.

“We need to get this done quickly.  Get yo…them away from this island.”  Tom said as he looks over the plan still holding the end of the wire.

Tony sighs.  “Fine.  Though I need something to drink.  I think I will make us some tea.”

“Fine…fine…”  He mumbles as he shakes his head at the paper.  Throwing down the green wire he picks up the end of the red and climbs back inside as Ratchet clings to the spool of wire chattering angrily.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 25, 2008)

Shin smiled when she said that she would go with him if he left, but became embarrassed when she said that she wouldn't have a reason to stay on the ship without him,though unsure whether he should take that literally or that she just meant it as a figure of speech , he found it flattering nonetheless and had pull down his hood a little further down to cover his reddened face.
Though he wasn't about to show her he was embarrassed to the point he started blushing and so he tried to play it off by responding jokingly.

Though he was afraid that his actions would harm his friends, part of him did not want to part with them either, they had become more then crewmates over these last few weeks and especially Annie had become important to him.........Maybe he should stay and try to be their for his Nakama, and perhaps try to use that rarely used brain of his to think before he acted, that alone would be a big step in the right direction.

"Ah well, if you'd come with me it would make little sense to leave, so I might as well stick around with you guys....After all it was little Annie I was worried most about."Whether it was because he was embarrassed or if it was simply in his nature to do so, he added."After all the rest can take care of themselves."He was only teasing of course and he hoped that she wouldn't take it the wrong way, he actually respected  this particular gunslinger, and that was quite something for Shin who looked down on people that relied on technology like guns or other fancy weaponry to defeat their opponent.Annie had made him change his opinion, after all in a world where formidable opponents could dodge a bullet with little effort it didn't matter whether the weapon used is a DF ability, a sword, a gun or something else for that matter.... .It was the person using it that mattered.

"So uhm..."Unsure what to say now or what to do, since a touchy moment like this was usually when Annie would hug him, a hug from Annie would be nice but then again when wouldn't it be."You probably want to hug or something huh?"Well of course he simply didn't want to admit that he wouldn't mind a hug but for him something like that was much more difficult to say then something like, your room or my room?, under normal circumstances o fcourse.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2008)

Dante entered the huge metal cage with the entrance money. Lucky had brought along a few of her friends and started a cheerleading routine, the crowd were getting into it as Dante waved to them as if he were the champion.

A 7 ft man with a big build came towards Dante as he climbed up on the cage and waved some more.

"You here to flirt or fight?" the man said

*"With you? Fight, unless you're THAT way inclined."* Dante said, the massive shadow looming over him. The bell rang unexpectedly and Dante was grabbed off the Steel cage and slammed into it again, then slammed into the ground face first. Dante's nose started to bleed.

*"OK, now you've gone and done it!"* Dante said, his eyes becoming white, as he looked up from his fallen state. The behemoth charged at Dante and leaped into the air aiming to crush the seemingly helpless man. Dante rolled out of the way and let the huge man crash belly first into the mat.

Both men stood up, Dante however was first to his feet and his leg was glowing. He thrust it into the man mountain's middriff and executed almost 30 high speed power kicks, breaking bones, rupturing organs and tearing flesh. The man dropped to his knees coughing blood and Dante had his leg high in the air. He brought the leg down hard on to his shoulder, dislocating and breaking it. 

Dante turned suddenly and pointed his finger in the air as the announcer said

"Winner by knockout: Dante!!" the crowd went wild and the cheerleading squad all screamed in delight. The referee however was recieving some instructions from a shadowy figure from ringside.

____________________________________

Shinpachi watched the two girls go into the room and sighed. Neither of them were really his type as he continued to make notes on the devil fruit. He hadn't made any progress on the fruit but he had noticed that there was a lot of interest in their ship. It was the second time that there was some questionable behaviour displayed by others. Both were too heavily clothed to see the features but both groups had a terrible feel to them.

The second group was bone chillingly scary, it was only 4 people but a man with a large black robe and a scythe pointed at the ship, whilst the other three nodded. Something was definitely going to happen and Shinpachi would have to prepare as best he could.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2008)

_With Annie and Shin..._
Annie sees Shin blush awkwardly and pull his hood down over his face. Truth be told she feels pretty damn awkward herself, only she just hides it better. 

"Ah well, if you'd come with me it would make little sense to leave, so I might as well stick around with you guys....Afterall it was little Annie I was worried most about. Afterall the rest can take care of themselves."

The gunslinger feels a huge sense of relief when Shin says that he will stay and she's grateful that she didn't have to say anything more then what she did because it would embarrass her beyond belief. 

She knows that Shin is just joking but she nods, "You're kinda right actually....I've failed to live up to my potential," Annie finally realizes that she hasn't worked to become stronger because she's afraid that she won't be able to measure up to her...

"So uhm..." Shin looks at Annie awkwardly, "You probably want to hug or something huh?" 

Annie laughs and nods, "Yeah why not..." and she hugs the swordsman tightly for several seconds, then suddenly she rips off his hood and leans her face closely into Shin's, and makes a move as if she's going to kiss him, her lips inches from his but then she stops short, "And this...." she whispers. 
*
SPLASH!!!*

She pushes Shin into the water, "AND DON'T YOU EVER THINK OF LEAVING AGAIN!!" she shouts at him and stomps away. 


_With Alain and Setsuka..._
We focus on an ancient looking castle built into a huge spiraling moutaintop, the home base of CP4. Smoke billows out of the far side of the castle as an inferno blazes caused by two familiar figures. Alain stands in the courtyard with Setsuka as almost a hundred men in black suits descend upon them. 

"I don't sense any Devil Fruit powers among them....guess we'll have to do this the old fashioned way," says Alain and he unfurls his dragon skin bullwhips, cracking them in the air. 

He looks at Setsuka, "Just stay behind me sweetie, don't want to mess up that pretty face of yours..." he tells her. Alain swings both whips around like a blur and snags five agents in each whip, *"WHIPLASH!"* he exclaims and he swings the agents into the wall of the courtyard, flattening them like pancakes. 

All the agents rush forward now and Alain yawns, "Why don't they ever just surrender..." he wonders.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 25, 2008)

Ace smiled at his Friend as he beat the shit out of the man. "Good job Dante!" He yelled smiling. Ace got up for a second and looked for Tri and then he spotted him. "Tri get your ass over here!" He yelled even tho he knew hes Friend couldn't hear him. 

Tri was sitting with teh girl drinking something out of a bottle. "Tri..." Was the only thing he said as he looked back at Dante. "What and the world?" He said as someone was telling teh referee something. "Dante! Dante!" Ace yelled trying to show him what was happening with teh referee. 

"Damn it!" Ace got up and started walking toward his Friend in teh huge cage. "Excuse me!" He said as he passed and got to teh cage. "Sorry sir but please back away from teh cage!" a marine said. "I know him.. i am hes... Trainer!" Ace said thinking fast. "The marine turned around looking at Dante. "Is this guy your trainer?" He asked as he glanced back at Ace.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 25, 2008)

With Shin and Annie.

It was unexpected but she did hug him, atfirst he flinched because he feared it was one of the famous Annie feints that were then followed by some sort of physical punishment but she actually did hug him and so he relaxed as he hugged him tightly.It felt nice and was calming but that feeling was quickly replaced by one of shock when she pulled his hood off and leant in for a kiss.

Wether it was confusion or just plain emberassment but he couldn't think clearly anymore, his face felt even hotter then before, his heart was beating like crazy and too many thoughts where going trough his mind at the same time, the rational side of his brain was telling him to be smart and watch out for what Shin had expected to happen right away but he was unable to listen to his rationality and before he realised what was going on he was already in the water while Annie shouted at him before leaving.

"Yeah, I should've seen that one coming....Well wouldn't have been able to do something about it even if he had seen that one coming."He mumbled to himself as he climbed out of the water and boarded the ship once again.
"For a second I thought Annie finally would admit she had the hoplessly in love with me."

Below deck Alph smiled while he was in his workshop, he was removing the artificial components from the cyborgs but could hear from all the way there what happened between Annie and Shin, he was glad that Annie had managed to convince Shin to stay.

With Alain and Setsuka

"Oh shut up already, virgin boy."She replied annoyed, it amazed her that Alain managed to keep annoying her even more then last every time he opened his mouth."Or that _ugly_ face of your's will end up messed up even more then it is already."What annoyed her as well were the many weak agents around, with these numbers and the fact that they had to completely eradicate the base it could take a while and they had a second mission to do as well.

She casually strolled towards while twirling the umbrella around that was resting on her shoulder. A large group of agents charged at her and when they got close enough to her a hard whizzing sound was heard when an agent got into her range that combined with the sounds of a blade cutting trough flesh and bone , though the agents that got close to her fell down one after another, none of them ever saw her attack or even move for her hands for that matter.Both hands were gripping the umbrella tightly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 25, 2008)

On the Infinite-

Tatsu arose from his bed and walked outside, "Ahhhh! Great nap, I feel good as new!" He stretches and then winces in pain, "Almost..."

He hears a loud splash and looks over the banister to see Shin in the water, he figured that the culprit was Annie who was standing above him, "Geez Shin, can you ever stay out of the water? Just because some of us can't swim doesn't mean you have to enjoy it that much." He shrugs, oblivous to what his crew has gone through.

Makoto vs Bill-

Makoto circles around the large Agent, punching and punching but he can not break through the man's Tekkai, "I may only be a CP2 agent, but I've worked on my Tekkai instead of all of the other techniques, I don't need to be flailin' around like a pieca paper or runnin' as fast as a guy like you."

Makoto skids to a halt, no clue about any of the other Ciphor Pol techniques, but he did catch one thing, "Hah, good one old man, like anyone of you could ever hope to be as fast as me."

"Ohohohohhoh, don't get so full of yourself kid, you have no idea what yer messin' with against this agency. So you took out some punk agents, that Strawhat guy took out over a thousand of em' and some of CP9 himself, you'll never be able to keep up with-"

Suddenly a fist slammed into his face, he got his tekkai up just in time but he could feel some pain, "What were you saying now?" he disappeared again, and this time punched him before he could get his tekkai up again, "I can't keep up?" This time he feels himself get hit by several punches, "Do you know who you're talking to?"

He disappears again, but reappears in the same spot without moving punching Bill, "What gives kid, what happened to that spirit?"

"Oh, it's not needed anymore, I already won." Bill looked confused, but that look didn't last long as an incredibley heavy chandelier falls right on top of him, he crashes through the floor, and then the next floor and on and on until crashing into the bottom of the large tower, "Can't keep up, you must have gotten us mixed up old timer. I'll be the fastest man alive, and then we'll see who can't keep up!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2008)

It was morning in Vittorio. Most of the ruins created by the assaulting Panzer Frames had been cleaned up. The Windy Dirge had been fully repaired, and now only waited for Rek's command to leave. Everyone on the ship woke up early today. They needed to, since Rek said that they were to leave Vittorio early. "Your tea, milady." Ruru said, placing a pot full of the substance next to Jun in the dining room. "Has Rek awoken yet?" Jun asks, nonchalantly sipping some tea. "Afraid not, milady. Shall I wake him up?" Jun rose from her seat and walked away from Ruru. "I shall do it."

Inside the crow's throne(ooc;basically the crow's nest but fancier), Cass was quietly brushing her long, dark hair. "I wonder where we'll go next..." She wondered.

"Alright, pour in some more orange goop!" Matyr ordered several workers inside the engine room. "Where is that Rek going to take us now..." He thought to himself as he supervised the refueling of the engines. 

In his room, Rek slept quietly, still locked in his dreams. "....Father for the last time I don't want a bigger harem until I'm 25!" He yells. "...I already have Jun,Annie, Milfiel, Elza, Collete, and Yumi, why would I want anyone else!" In front of him, Jun felt her lips form a small smile. "Rek..." Then she remembered he mentioned more than one woman. "REK!" The young noble was woken up from his dreaming by a painful punch through his stomach. "Couldn't you wake me up in a more peaceful manner?" He said to her weakly.

"I would, but I suppose you'd rather have Milfiel or Annie do it for you?" She asked threateningly. "Fine, fine. Tell Ruru we sail for Bisrach prison. I have several people that I need to meet there..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2008)

_On The Infinite..._
As Annie walks towards her cabin she passes a giggling Jessie, the female shipwright smirks at Annie, "Wow for a second there I thought that you were actually going to kiss him..."

Annie laughs, "I had to pull out all the stops to get him from leaving, this crew can't afford to lose such a strong fighter," she replies.

Jessie nods, "Hmmm...so you really didn't mean any of that then?" she asks mischievously. Annie grins and mimes locking her lips with a key, "No comment," she responds. 

Jessie chuckles, "Yeah uh huh," she responds knowingly, "Anyhow, I dropped off Led's remains in your workshop." Annie nods and heads below deck. 

_With Alain and Setsuka..._
Alain smirks at Setsuka as he spins through a phalanx of agents, "I love it when you sweet talk me like that!"  he exclaims in a joyous voice just to get her even more irritated, "It's like we're destined to be TOOOOOOGETHER!!!" 

A gruop of agents tries to surround him, *"SIDEWINDER WHIPS!"* he hurls his whips sideways with such force that dozens of Agents go flying away. Then he cracks his whips around in a circle at the speed of sound and hews several agents in half.

Uptop an agent with metal claws that spark with electricity leaps down and confronts Alain. *"SORU!"* he utters and he disappears in a rush of speed. 

Alain's eyes widen with slight surprise and he smirks, just as the agent reappears next to him prepared to strike with his claws, Alain darts his hand out in a blur and grabs him by the throat, viciously slaming him into a wall, leaving an impact crater. 

The Archaeologist grins at the agent, "Not all Soru is created equal..." and he snaps his neck.

_Somewhere on Bighorn Island..._
Mack and Serena sit in a darkly lit room, looking nervous and apprehensive. A woman sits across from them with her legs crossed, she lights a cigarette and takes a long drag, savoring it. Then she turns at her two subordinates, "Well...."

Mack stutters, "I....I...it wa...wasn't our fault maam. Two kids got in the way..."

The woman takes another drag of her cigarette, "Kids?" she asks in a curious tone. 

Mack nods, "Ye...yeah this jumped up purple haired chick and a blond gunslinger...."

"THAT LITTLE BITCH!" exclaims Serena at the mention of Annie then she looks apologetically at the woman, "Excuse me mistress..." she says quietly. 

The woman sighs, ignoring Serena, "Mack those horns are supposed to be in ashes right now along with all those thousands of tourists...we needed to send the World Government a message," she says to him. 

"I'm su...sorry maam..." Mack stutters.

"I don't pay you for sorry's," the woman responds and she points her index finger at him, it transforms into a wooden spike that shoots outwards and impales Mack in the eye. He spasms violently form the shock and the wooden spike shoots out of the back of his skull. Serena trembles in her seat and looks down at the ground, praying that she's not next. 

The woman retracts the wooden spike and it shortens becoming a regular finger again. "I want to learn more about these two girls and if they have any allies..." she tells Serena in a normal tone of voice as if she didn't just kill a man in cold blood.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Nov 26, 2008)

Silver looked at Genesis, tapping his foot. "Say it." Silver said. Genesis looked away from Silver. "Say it..." He said again. Genesis said nothing in return again. "Say it!" Silver yelled at Genesis, getting angry.

Genesis stomped his foot and turned to Silver. "Fine! We're lost!" He exclaimed, annoyed. "Are you happy now?" Genesis asked, crossing his arms at Silver.

"Yes." Silver said laughing. "Very much so." He added. "Lost in the East Blue. We wouldn't be lost if you had the map. Oh, but where is the map? It is on the boat that you lost in your damn bet!" Silver scolded, despite being the younger brother. His response was Genesis getting into a fighting stance. "So it's going to be like _that,_ eh?" He asked and stretched down as Genesis pulled out his sword.

Genesis thrust his sword forward, the segments of it detaching, and shooting forward at Silver. "Snake Bite!" He yelled out as he did the attack.

Silver sidestepped away from the sword effortlessly. He ran toward Genesis as the sword shot past him. He did a handspring while running, pushing himself far up into the air. In the air, he turned himself back upright and started to spin quickly. His feet went into a spiraling kick. "Spiral kick barrage!" He called out. Genesis moved out of the way, making Silver land on the ground in a low stance. He swiped a kick at Genesis's feet, who jumped over it. While Genesis was in the air, Silver got back up to his feet and grabbed Genesis's foot, swinging him and throwing him into a crate. "Got ya!" Silver laughed and got out of his stance.

When Genesis hit the crate, it broke, the contents flying out. "You got lucky!" He yelled at his brother. "There is no way that you could ever beat me with your little gay flippy moves." He taunted.

"Don't hate me because I'm sexy." Silver said, making both of them laugh. They often teased each other like this. He reached down at something that rolled to his feet. Some kind of fruit with many swirls. "And I thought you said that we were out of food." He said, picking it up. Silver took a large bite. After he swallowed it, his face turned completely pale. "OH GOD! That is nasty!" He yelled.

"Silver!" Genesis yelled. "You idiot! Why did you just eat that?" He scolded. "That thing is worth hundreds of millions!"

Silver coughed. "Gross.... Why would anyone pay for that nasty stuff?" He asked. "I would rather eat mud..." He added, throwing the rest of the fruit overboard. "Why the hell is it worth so much?" He asked.

"That was a Devil Fruit! They give you special abilities if you eat them, but they take away your ability to swim. You should know this? Haven't you heard the stories?" He asked.

Silver sighed. "I never could swim very well, you know..." He said, trying to make light of the situation.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 26, 2008)

Nikki laid down on her bed not quite ready for sleep but not in the mood to keep Shinpachi company either.  “Never be alone with a man…”  she mumbled as she grabbed her hammer and caressed it lightly.  “How many have died under your attack?”  Nikki asked the hammer as her thoughts fought hard not to think of those beginning days on this island so many years ago.  The hammer fell gently to her chest as her eyes closed slowly.

It wasn’t long before Nikki began to whimper slightly and then to groan.  “No…”  she said in a whisper.  “Please….no….” she continues to talk in her sleep each word sounding more and more desperate.  Nikki curls in to a ball as a tear slips from her eyes.

*Nikki’s Dream*
_
“No way in hell!  I am not giving you ninety percent of my earnings!”  Heather yelled at the big man.

“That has always been the deal!”  He roared back at her.

“I don’t give a shit!”  Heather said stomping her foot.  “We do all the work and only keep ten percent?  Kiss my ass!”

“Maybe this isn’t a good idea Heather.  Just give him the money and we will work on our own from now on.” Nikki commented looking a little worried.

“LIKE HELL!”  Both Heather and the man yelled.

“Give me the money now and then maybe we won’t kill you.  We will let you leave on the next boat out of town.”  He said as a vein popped on his forehead.  

“No way you could kill us.”  Heather said seething in anger as she drew her dagger and tossed the money down.  They were surrounded on all sides by the men working for The Boar, they could fight but they knew they were out numbered to greatly at the moment.

“Your right…” the large man said.  “I wouldn’t kill a delectable morsel like you.”  he added giving a deep laugh and licking his thick lips.  The Boar snapped his fingers causing the men around them to charge at once.  

The girls fought with a vengeance, their daggers flashed in the low light and many yelped in pain from Nikki’s hammer.  After several minutes the girls were pinned and dragged into separate rooms.  “HEATHER!”  Nikki screamed as she fought the men off as best she could...._


“NO!”  Nikki screamed as she sat up in bed.  She buried her hands in her hair and let a few tears fall as the remnants of her dream faded.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2008)

Dante looked round at the marine and Ace, *"Yup, guy taught me everything I know, but then he forgot it all!"* Dante said crouching by the cage. *"So what's up sensei?"*

The crowd were getting excited as a group of men came around the ring all with sword and other weapons. Dante wondered what they were doing here since it was a no weapon tournament. Then he stopped caring as his eyes went all dreamy at the sight of Lucky and the girls, pushing past the solitary Marine guard, surrounding Ace and screaming their support at Dante. Dante grinned as he looked down their tops.

*"Ahhhh, fighting and boobs! it doesn't get too much better than this, right sensei!?*"

_____________________________________-

Shinpachi closed his book as Nikki went through her nightmare. It was audible from where Shinpachi was and he knew it was something that had been troubling her for a long time. He sighed as he knew what a heavy toll the past could take. his attention immediately went from her to the sound of a horse.

He looked around to see a big black horse and on top of it the same man, dressed in the black garment and carrying that scythe. He had no idea whether it was through choice or by force but all that were in his presence knelt down in absolute terror. He stopped outside the boat and got off the horse. People crawled away as he stepped down and walked up the board towards Shinpachi.

He understood why people knelt, the sheer aura of this man was incredible, Shinpachi for the first time knew fear, it really was as if Death was standing there. As if the heavens shared this sentiment, the sun went out behind dark clouds in the sky. Shinpachi could not even look up towards the man's face, but saw a thin outstretched finger pointing towards the devil fruit.

Shinpachi looked at the purple fruit and looked back towards Death.

"N....No...way, that's Heather's....trea...sure..." he stammered and struggled to say. Even speaking was difficult. He felt like he was going to be ill. The feeling was suddenly intensified and Shinpachi had no choice but to vomit. As he lay there Death had approached him and before he knew it had kicked Shinpachi hard in the gut. Shinpachi felt 4 of his ribs breaking as he flew through the air and smashed through Nikki's cabin and into the mast of the ship. Shinpachi was unconscious.

The black robed man picked up the devil fruit using his Scythe and spun around to leave the ship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2008)

Balthier stood on the upper deck of the ship speaking down to all of his crew, "It would seem that Myrissa got into a spot of trouble and what not," he said, "And Persephone was forced to get her out..." 

There was murmurs of conversation amongst the crew, Balthier held his hand up and stilled them. He glanced to the storm clouds that were fast approaching. He turned back to them and said, "From what's been explained to me, we've got some new side characters out of this deal," he said. 

The crowd around the group spread back, "Here in the center of the deck, we have Madeleine, Jadon, and Dee..." he said, "They were chased here by the World Government enforcers." 

Jadon called out, "I am a Marine!" 

Some of the men called out in shock and drew their swords at Jadon, before trouble could really get started Stroud yelled out, "Put your bloody swords away, mates!" Balthier yelled as he stepped down onto the lower deck. He walked up to Jadon, "You signed your own bounty when you stepped onto that deck as a friend, mate," he said, "You're either one of my crew now, or you're left here to be hunted..." 

Jadon said nothing at first, "I can't go back now." 

Dee called out, "Um Captain Balthier," she started, "My name is Deirdre Desdin...I'm the daughter of Captain Fredrick Desdin..." 

"Fredrick Desdin, I haven't heard that name in some time," Balthier said.

Dee nodded, "That's because he was murdered by his second mate...they took over his old ship--_The Roaring Burn_..." 

At the sound of that name, Balthier's eyes went wide, "We are looking for that very ship."

Jadon muttered, "If we're going to do this...we need to burn that Marine ship to the ground first and any others we find in the harbor. That will slow down their pursuit." He couldn't believe what he was saying.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 26, 2008)

On the Infinite

"Geez Shin, can you ever stay out of the water? Just because some of us can't swim doesn't mean you have to enjoy it that much."

Shin gave a sigh as he as he slowly shook is head."Don't start hating on me, you were the one that wussed out by eating a DF fruit."He was joking ofcourse, but did think that eating a Devil Fruit was dishonorable since you relied on the strength of something, that was his personal opinion and therefor he would never eat one himself."A real man wouldn't have had that problem, and since I'm a real man I can swim as much as I want."He headed for his cabin since he needed to change his clothes.

"I'm gonna get some dry clothes, Tatsu do me a favour and get the ship ready to set sail....Just order the deckhands around."It took him a while to realise it but Anya was still lying on the deck so he quickly picked her up and had dropped her off at the Mary's before headed to his room.

In his workship Alph was working hard, he had stripped all off his weapons and was now busy reforging the metal that he had stripped from the cyborgs, it had been constructed badly but the materials were stronger and much lighter then Alph currently had functioning as his skeleton and muscles.

With Alain and Setsuka 

"How dense can you be?"She asked, still annoyed and rolling her eyes once again, she didn't stop cutting down CP agents though and her overwhelming speed made up her lack in strength or defence compared to the other elite agents of the organization.

Though when the CP agents finally realised they didn't stand a chance from close range they all tried to attack from a distance but she simply sighed dissappearing in a blur, that instant they could see her again there were several more images of her.She was moving so fast that several after-images were left behind and a splitsecond later, all of the agents that had surrounded her fell down as blood sprayed out from their bodies.
"Shunshin."Was the name of his technique, this technique had earner her the nickname, Goddes of Flash.

*"I've never seen a Soru that fast, little lady."*A broad muscled and bald man in a black suit said, he had been standing a little back and was observing the abilities of the two attackers.*"I'll think ?'ll have to tire you out first before I can take on someone with a speed like that."*With a big smile on his face he flexed his muscles as he yelled out. *"Tekkai!"*And his suit ripped because of thsi technique.

"Don't insult me Shunpo by calling it Soru." 
Setsuka simply looked at him for a while, she knew about this technique and the downside was that you couldn't move while using it so this could take a while."Fucking coward with that hidious smile of hi....That gives me an idea."She had to smile herself now as he looked at that big smile on that bald guy's face, she could see a little white of his teeth and said."Shishin!"With an amazing speed she had dashed towards her opponent and thrusted her sword straight between the lips and trough the teeth of her opponent.

She pulled out her blade, the man's dead body falling down while doing so and said."Tekkai is so overrated."While she was cleaning her blade.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2008)

*Elza Salisbury*

_2 years ago, Du Mortis family yacht_

At the shores of an island near Shabondy, a large, white yacht rested at the docks of a small resort town. This was the Du Mortis family's private island, a haven built to escape the pressures of high-society in the holy land, Mariejois.

"Ah, I sure a've missed this place, eh laddie?" Bartle asked his son as the two of them left the ship. "It is a bitter shame Annie couldn't join us...I wonder what she's doing right now?" 

Back at the Du Mortis manor, hundreds of Rek's pictures lied on the ground, a bullet hole going through each of his heads. "Miss Annie, are you certain this is alright?" Ruru asked while he reloaded a catapult with another portrait of Rek. "Keep 'em coming, Ruru! This'll only help me get better aim when that bastard comes back after his 5 day trip!!!" The blond sniper yelled as she reloaded her golden revolvers. The old butler sighed. "If you insist miss Annie." Another painting was fired, and was then shot down by Annie. "The nerve of that guy leaving me behind... when he gets back..." Annie left Ruru in the garden after she realized they had ran out of Rek's paintings. Murderous thoughts started to fill the sniper's mind as she continued to envision shooting Rek in the face. 

"Lord Bartle is here!" A shipwright yelled as he witnessed the kilt-clad world noble leave the ship. All over town the same cry can be heard. Many of the people scrambled out of the streets and into the alleys. Merchants took out their worst items and placed their best in front of their stalls. A large, gated mansion overlooking the beach was opened, allowing several men and women in maid and butler costumes to enter the home and clean it up. 

After leaving their things in their mansion Rek and his father went to town for a brief lunch at the finest restaurant in the island."Well laddie, I'm heading to da forest to chop me up some giant boars. Remember to keep yourself manly, eh, laddie?" His father tells him as he leaves Rek for the forest. Rek sighs as his father leaves him to hunt seakings "I suppose I'll go to the beach." Rek removes his usual noble's clothes and opts for a comfortable gray tank top and an orange hawaiian shirt with the family seal instead of flowers on it, and left the mansion for the beach.

Arriving there he found the entire area devoid of almost all human life, save for several middle-aged men in marine attire. "Lord Rek, I presume?" A middle-aged man asks him, noticing the symbols on his shirt. "We have prepared the beach to insure that no one will interfere with your relaxation." 

"How boring." Rek thought. "I should have brought Annie with me."

Back at the Manor, the aforementioned Sniper was laughing uncontrollably. "Th-this is real, right Ruru!?" Annie asked the old butler. "Yes, milady, those are Lord Rek's pictures when he was a child" He says with dismay. Ruru knows that Rek will reprimand him for allowing Annie to peek into the family album, but it could not be helped, as Annie will have found them on their own anyway. "I'm keeping this." The blond sniper slides a picture of a 5-year old Rek wearing a frilly green dress with his long hair tied with pink ribbons into her backpocket to relish later.

"Oh well, it's not like that girl will find anything of importance to me while she's at the manor." Rek concludes as he walks the shores of the beach alone. "This place is quite uninteresting... " He thought. The young noble eventually wounded up on top of a rock overlooking the sea, far from the protective eyes of the marines. It was a peaceful spot, with tall oak trees similar that provided ample shade for those under it. "Much better." The young noble lied on he rock, watching the clouds lazily drift in the sky. "How relaxing..." In minutes, Rek's eyes slowly drift into sleep.

"LOOK OUT BELOW!" Boomed the voice of a young woman as she crashed onto Rek's stomach. "GAK!" Rek yelled as he was awoken by the impact. "Ooops, sorry about that. Hope you're alright." The young woman said to him. "I'm..quite fine..." Rek said. The young woman before him wore a pink dress. She had long, white hair, and fair blue eyes that seemed to calm those who gaze upon them. She had a cheerful expression that for Rek seemed almost inhuman, yet somehow charming. "Anyway, the name's Elza Salisbury. I just moved here with my family a few weeks ago." She told him. "I see. My name is Rek. Rek Du Mortis." He said. "Rek? That's a wierd name." The young woman looked at Rek curiously, which made him a but uncomfortable. "Miss Salisbury?" He asked. Elza looked at him expectantly. "Would it be alright if you would allow me to stand up? I feel a tad uncomfortable with you sitting on my lap." The cheerful young woman jumped off of Rek, blushing. "Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry! I must've been crushing you with my weight! Let me make it up to you, I'll buy you some ice cream from the store!" Before he could reply Elza grabs Rek by his arm with a surprisingly strong grip and runs of with him to the town.

_Bisrach Prison, today_

At the very basement of the island prison, a large steel cell was watched over by several hundred guards. "Hey, bub." One of the guards whispers to his colleague. "What's in that thing anyway? Sir Crocodile?" The other guards glare at him before one of his colleagues answers his question. "No... inside that cell, is a monster." He whispers.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 26, 2008)

_Heather and Nikki_

Nikki cradled her hammer in lap as her breathing calmed.  ?Damn these dreams.  Why don?t they go away??  she mumbled almost if talking to her favorite weapon.  Then the wall of her cabin seemed to explode toward her.  She rolled off the bed already in a fighting stance.  ?What the fuck?!?  she yelled first glancing through the second hole then moved quickly to look out the first one.  ?Who the hell?are?you??  Nikki yelled seeing the black cloaked figure.


Heather?s eyes snapped open as she hears the crashing on her ship.  Living the life that her and Nikki do, even passed out drunk, she comes awake completely, quickly and sober.  ?If those bastards are screwing around again??  she wakes up in a rage.  Standing Heather grabs her dagger and storms out the door seeing the black cloaked man.  ?What are you doing on my ship?!?  she demands.  ?And with my shit?  Nobody steals from me!?  she screamed.

Both girls move forward in their fighting stance one on either side of the invading creature.  ?Give me back my stuff and maybe we won?t rough you up to bad before we toss you in the sea!?  Heather growled at it.  Nikki remained silent as she stood nearby a hammer in one hand and the dagger in the other.

_Ol' Tom and Tony_

?I think we should change this part Pa??  Tony said looking at the neatly sketched plans.  

?Oh?  Why is that??  Ol? Tom says walking over to Tony as he wipes the grease of his hands.

?Well, I think they should be both welded and riveted.  We don?t know how much pressure this thing is going to have to withstand.  We don?t want it busting a seam way down in the depths.?  Tony said twirling a bit of hair around her finger.  Something she always does when deep in though.

?You are getting even better than your old man!?  Tom said with a laugh.  ?A big chip off the old block alright!?

?No way could I be better than you Pa!?  Tony said laughing as she gives him a hug.

?Now stop??  Tom said with a laugh after he hugs he pushes her away slightly.  ?You better get those seams double sealed!?

?Already on it!?  Tony said walking toward the submarine.

?I am going to miss you?.? Tom whispers with a sigh as he watches his daughter.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2008)

The black robe was infront of the girls one second and had vanished the next. He suddenly loomed over behind them and let out a high pitched scream that sounded like a thousand children being burnt alive. The girls were both visibly shaken by the sickening audio assault but had no time to adjust as they felt the same thing they felt when Dante had demonstrated his chi powers the first time they had met, except this was 20 times worse.

It was a dark energy that infiltrated and played havoc with all their senses. As they both dropped to their knees he picked Heather up by her neck and brought her close to his face. She was unsure if it was a mask or if it was real, but she was faced with a terrifying skull with a horrendous stench coming from it. As he held Heather's tender neck, he kicked Nikki in the ribs sending her crashing into the wall of the cabin and lay beside Shinpachi.

He lifted her higher and then slammed her on to the wooden floor, which buckled and broke under the tremendous pressure.

He again picked up the devil fruit with his scythe and got on to his horse with people screaming in terror as he galloped through a busy street.

Later, the horseman met with his three companions and idly tossed the fruit to a small and very thin man dressed in beggar's rags and an insane look on his face. He ate it hungrily, not bothered by the foul taste.

"You killed them?" a brutish man bellowed, his entire body covered with armor.

The hooded man shook his head and gently pointed to his wrist.

"Not their time huh?! Hahaha! well I look forward to when we meet them again!" the man bellowed again as all four headed towards a small agricultural town


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 26, 2008)

_Bighorn Island..._
The Infinite Injustice prepares to cast off and the deckhands unfurl her sails. Annie leans over the railing taking one last good look at the town. 

"OI! Miss Annie!" calls out a voice from the docks, Annie looks over and sees Tom the co-owner of Gunsmith Brothers running towards the ship. He reaches the boarding plank in a winded state just as the deckhands are bout to retract it. Annie strides towards Tom, "Hey fella what are you doing here, didn't your guys already deliver everything already?" she asks. Annie had ordered several shall we say highly volatile items that had to be delivered with extreme care. 

Tom nods still out of breath, "After you left the shop I felt like such an ignorant fool for prying like that into your business...."

Annie shakes her head, his story had certainly shaken her up a bit but at least she got to meet someone who knew her mom back in her heyday, "Aw its alright fella, I'm actually kinda thankful," she responds. 

Tom nods, "I'm glad to hear that but I was still a rude boar and for that I apologize...anyhow you left in such a rush I forgot to give you this," and he hands her a silver bullet and an old bounty poster sheathed in a plastic covering. The girls eyes widen in shock when she sees the poster, it holds an image of her mother when she was 18, looking almost like a twin of Annie herself. *Sarah Lansing "The Death Dealer" Bounty: 79 Million.* Her mom has a devil may cry grin in the picture and holds up her silver revolvers. Annie laughs when she sees that her mother also autographed the poster...

_To Tom and Gantz-
Owners of the best gun shop this side of the Grand Line. 
I'll make sure to look you guys up again after me and my crew 
find old man Roger's treasure. 
Best wishes
Your pal Sarah_

Annie chuckles as she looks at the poster, "Thanks Tom, I really appreciate it. I can't believe that she would actually autograph her own bounty poster though..." Tom blushes and looks at Annie sheepishly, "Well me and my brother kept bothering her until she signed it for us. She was quite famous in those days...also that silver bullet was custom made by her, she gave us a spare," he adds. Annie laughs and shakes Tom's hand and looks at him appreciatively, "You don't know how much I appreciate this fella.."

Suddenly Tom hands Annie another bounty poster, this time its her own poster, *Annie The Kid, Bounty: 26 Million*. "Could I have your autograph as well?" Tom asks. Annie laughs and shakes her head in amusement. 

15 minutes later the Infinite Injustice sets sail from Bighorn Island, Alph stands at the wheel and guides along the magnetic lines. Up in her room Annie tapes her mother's bounty poster to her wall and just stares at it for an hour with a smile on her face.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 26, 2008)

V felt the air slamming into him as he fell from the apartment.  As he descended, his face turned upwards, he could hear the screams of building occupants could see workers rushing to put out the fire that had started from the explosion.  He turned his head down and his body five yards away from the canals.  

Gilmont huffed and puffed as he rowed the small dingy through the canal.  He had managed to get a job as a taxi boat driver for Mr. Kapinski.  He still hadn't managed to get close enough to the man to kill him, but he was on his way there.  He rolled his eyes as the young couple he was ferrying around kissed again.  "Oda Christ! It's like Spiderman 3 without the crying.  Well, maybe not that bad, but hmm..." Gilmont muttered to himself.  

"I'm so glad 2007 is over.  No more awful comic book movies.  2008 and 2005 were awesome.  Yeah.  2005 had Batman Begins and V for Vendetta.  That movie reminded of someone.  Wait! I think I-" Just as Gilmont was about to remember, a figure wearing a black cape smashed through the roof of the boat.  The couple looked up in shock, just as two knives plunged into their chests.   

"Odadammit V! Those were paying customers!" V got up and retrieved his knives.  "Just take the money anyways," he said as he tossed Gilmont woman's purse.  "Oohh shiny..." Gilmont said as he looked inside.  "How did you get here anyways?"    he said as he looked up at V.   

V explained to Gilmont what had happened.  "So this Icarus guy... you don't know how and why he's here?" "No, but I intend on finding out.  Drop me off here." V pointed to a nearby abandoned cafe. Gilmont stopped rowing and V leaped off.  

_The next morning..._ 

Gilmont woke up in his crappy motel bed to see two men with suits standing over him.  "What you want?" Gilmont asked groggily.  He had a large hangover from the dozens of empty beer bottles scattered around the room.  One of the men grabbed him by collar of his pajamas.  "Mr. Kapinski wants to talk to you," he said as he hauled Gilmont out.  The other man pulled out a pistol and followed.  Inside, Gilmont was grinning to himself.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 26, 2008)

7 Years Ago, Amazon lily
Nesseled in the arms of her mother, Anya and her mom watched as the night sky was filled with thousands of stars of light and the silver moon stood. "momma Anya called, "yes dear" she replied, "can you tell me about daddy?, "well of course, what would you like to know honey?" "whats his name? what does he look? things like that., she said playing with her moms necklace, "well his name is name his Patrick, he has bright red hair and greens eyes like yours, very tall and kinda skinny _she chuckled_ and he was a very handsome man" she said, "why so curious about your dad all of a sudden? I mean you never asked me about him before.", Anya rested her head on her mother shoulders and played with her hair, "well thats why i asked, i dont know much about him and I just wanted to know more. Anya said, "well honey Im gland you want to know.....anyways Its past your bedtime lets go." she said, "WAIT!.....mommy could you do one more thing for me? Anya asked, "of course peanut, what is it?", Anya got up and ran to her moms bag and pulled out a guitar and placed it on her mom legs, can you sing to me please?, her mother looked at her with a surprised look, she hasn't sung to Anya since she was a baby, but she smiled and rubbed Anya's cheek, "of course baby" she said begining to play the guitar and sing.

In the Infinite Medical Ward
Everything was dark, she didn't know where she was, everything was just completely black, suddenly she awoken in a medical room on a unknown ship, she looked around and saw no one, hello!! Anya said out loud.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 26, 2008)

"Ugh...that...sucked." Shinpachi said stirring after a 10 minute spell of darkness. He wondered if it was a dream but then felt an unimaginable pain in his side as he felt his ribs swimming loosely. He looked beside him and saw Nikki's battered body. In no time at all, the adrenaline kicked in and Shinpachi felt no pain, getting to work immediately on checking if she was OK. 

Heart was still beating, breathing was normal but a little panicked. It was to be expected considering what they had all just faced. She had not been kicked as hard as him but all the side of her was bruised, however her shoulders were both dislocated. Shinpachi sighed as he felt incredibly sorry for what he was about to do. He grabbed Nikki's back and rammed the right shoulder into the socket, the nerves in her arm screaming in pain as he did so. nikki woke up in a blind rage, which Shinpachi expected. He had already prepared sleeping gas which he administered, sending Nikki off to sleep for an hour or so.

He limped out to the deck and gasped as he saw Heather, shocked at the bloody mess of their captain.

"Shit!" He ran to her aid, stopping the bleeding from her arm and leg from where the wood had pierced through. He had to wake her up. He took out some smelling salt and woke her up not sure of how she would react. He needed to explain the situation to her


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 26, 2008)

_On the Infinite..._
It is close to midnight out on the open sea, as a cool and clear night sky drifts overhead. Most of the major crewmembers of the crew are sleeping or in Alph's case who sits recharging in his workshop, as close to sleep as you can get. Up in the wheelhouse one of the deckhands guides the ship using the Log Pose that old man Crocus had given the crew.

Another deckhand stands on watch up in the crows nest of the forward mast but he is currently just snoring loudly. Neither of them notice a sleek black ship cruising towards them from the rear. A group of figures cloaked in darkness stealthily climb up the back hull and when they reach the deck they disperse like shadows. Jared stands at the wheelhouse with a bored look on his face, "It's not like that Android has to sleep...why can't he just pilot twenty four seven..." he mutters. *SHTICK!*

Suddenly a black gloved hand grabs his neck and a blade slices across his throat. Jared spasms and gurgles blood but he quickly fades away. Five seconds later the lookout in the crows nest meets a similar fate. 

In Shin's cabin a man garbed in black ninja like vestment, melts through the floor of the room and he crouches low, looking at the sleeping form of Shin on the bunk and he creeps forward making no sound at all. He silently draws a Tanto blade from his belt.  

In Annie's sniper nest, perched high atop the cabin Serena climbs up the ladder with her clawed hands and feet. She reaches the top and slides stealthily through a port hole window, making nary a sound. I'm gonna kill you bitch...she thinks in her head.

Finally in OC's cabin, an Electric Eel Fishman wearing a black jumpsuit and metal gloves, creeps open OC's cabin door and he slides in. His snakelike neck and face, sizzling with electricity.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 26, 2008)

OC's dreams were what they were always were: Recordings of combat and assassination strategies.  As OC watched the man in his dream demonstrate how to fire a sniper rifle, pack it up, and leave within 20 seconds, an Electric Eel Fishman slithered over to OC's bed placed his hands around OC's neck.    

OC awoke with a start as he felt cold, clammy hands around his neck.  He opened his eyes to see an Eel Fishman throttling him.  He grabbed the Eel's arms and with a heave, pushed them off of his neck.  Suddenly OC felt his body bursting with energy.  He got up as he realized that the Eel was electric, his fist ready to smash.     

"What?! How the hell did you survive that?!" the eel hissed.  "There was enough voltage in there to kill an elephant!" "Boobs." "What?!" "Uh... Ask Annie." OC pulled out his new pistol and used it for the first time.   

Holding a steady grip with both hands on his pistol, OC released a stream of bullets that flew towards the eel.  The eel began to twist and slip, and all of the bullets flew past it and slammed into the wall behind it.  Out of ammo, OC calmly snapped out the magazine before reaching into his pocket and pulling out a new one.  

The eel used this opportunity to strike.  Leaping forward, it coiled around OC's neck and began to tighten.  "Errghhh!"  OC attempted to drag it off, but the coil was too tight.  The eel then activated its electricity, not realizing that OC would just absorb it.  Activating his superstrength, OC grabbed the eel and tossed it against the bullet ridden wall.  

The eel slowly got up.  "I have one final weapon that will ensure your downfall." As the eel moved its hands into a martial arts position, OC appeared an a blur right next to its head.  "Dodge this." OC fired his pistol three times, sending splattered eel brains around the room.  After throwing the eel's body out of his window, OC headed out to see if there any other assailants.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 26, 2008)

Anya had a bad feeling in her gut, she knew something was wrong even thou she didn't see or hear anything, she got herself out of bed and out the room, standing in the hallway of the ship all she heard was silence, she continued to walk around the ship until she suddenly heard electric sounds and gun shots coming from a room down the hall from her, _oh shit_, Anya thought to herself, she quickly ran to the room only to see a dude outside with a gun, are you ok? I heard gunshots. Anya asked


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 26, 2008)

_In MJ's medical Cabin..._
MJ, sits in her sleeping quarters, adjacent to the medical bay which makes it convenient for late night research. Suddenly she hears a gunshot and Anya's voice. 
*
BLAM!*

Something heavy strikes the back of MJ's head and she goes out like a light, and is dragged through the porthole.  

In Annie's room Serena creeps towards Annie and her razor sharp claws extend outwards, dripping poison. Annie sleeps in a queen sized bed with large bed posts, she used Rek's money to procure the bed...well technically she stole the bed and kept the money. The gunslinger sleeps soundly and mutters a name, "Shin..." she murmurs and then she rolls over, her back to Serena.  

Serena smirks and creeps towards Annie, meaning to slice her spinal chord in half with her claws but then the girl trips over an invisible wire, placed discreetly around Annie's bed in a square. An ear splitting ringing sound blares in the room, suddenly Annie rolls over in a blur of movement, and bullets fly from under the bed. Serena barely flips over the hail of bullets and clings to the wall with her claws. 

"BITCH!" exclaims Serena. 

Annie leaps to the top of the bed with her revolvers in her hands, wearing a long t-shirt that goes to her knees, on the front of the t shirt is a teddy bear, with bright pink lettering that reads, *MR HUGGLES LOVES YOU!*

Serena laughs at Annie, "You look like an idiot!" Annie shrugs, "At least I'll still be alive..." and she blasts Serena through the wall with a high intensity round. Serena barely is able to make a shield as she falls to the deck below, followed closely by a leaping Annie.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 26, 2008)

As OC walked out of his room, a strange looking woman walked up to him.  "Are you okay? I hear gunshots." OC looked at the woman.  He had never seen her before.  He pulled out his gun and pointed it at her head.  "Tell me who you're working for or I'll blast your brains like I did to your eel friend," he said as he snapped down the safety.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 26, 2008)

Anya put her hands up at the sight of the gun pointed at her head, "hey now take it easy im not working for anyone i swear, the last thing i remember was being on BigHorn and meeting a guy named Shin, then we were attacked by some creeps and one choked me out and i blacked out and i was here" she said talking fast.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 26, 2008)

OC advanced towards the strange woman, gun still held tightly in his hands.  As he got closer, his hand whipped out, gripping his crowbar, and slammed the woman on the head.  She crumpled into a heap.  OC grabbed her body and tossed her into his room before closing the door. "I'll deal with her later," he thought to himself as he headed out to check the rest of the ship.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 27, 2008)

It seemed like he brought her story, but he walked up to her and slammed her in the head and tossed her in the room, AHHHHH SHIT!! Anya yelled while on the ground holding her head in pain. Rage filled withen her, she never felt so pissed off, why did this dude just crack her in the head? she didn't even know where she was or what she was doing on his ship. She took a look at her hand to see a little blood coming from her head, that set her off her,  she got up to her feet and her DF power had purple energy surrounded her, she then sent a wave of energy through the room breaking the door open YOU SON OFF A BITCH!!!!! Anya yelled throwing waves of energy breaking down doors.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 27, 2008)

With Shin.

His cabin was rather plain, what stood out was that a quarter of the room was stacked with cases of cigarettes and attached to the walls were bounty posters belonging to the likes of "Pirate Hunter" Zoro and "Surgeon of Death" Trafalgar Law, though these hanging here were simply to remind him of his rivals while the ones he carried on his person were to identify them if he ever believed that he spotted one of them.

There was one last thing that stood out though, a king size bed that seemed too much for the simply taste of Shin but the man worked trained his ass off everyday so he needed a good night's sleep.Currently the swordsman was lying in his bed while mumbling something occasionally.

Unknown to the dreaming Shin, a black garb wearing man emerged from the floor, seemingly phasing straight trough the wood and silently crept towards Shin.The man reached for his tanto but paused when Shin said something."So soon again?"He mumbled in his sleep as he tossed and turned around in his bed."I'm not a machine Annie."

If the man wasn't wearing a mask, a smirk could've been seen but quickly the man took out his tanto got ready to take out his target when it stopped moving but all of a sudden Shin rolled on his side so his face could not be seen by the ninja but the ninja could still see Shin moving around in his bed like before.

Deciding to just go for it, he pulled back his arm before striking but was surprised when covers were thrown over him, obscuring his vision.Unknown to him Shin's strong instinct woke him up when the tanto was drawn but Shin was smart enough to open his eyes only after facing away since had to buy time to enable an attack.

The katana that was lying in bed with him, yeah he sleeps with it, was unsheathed and in a blur it slashed several times trough the covers but as the pieces of cloth fell down on the floor they revealed there wasn't even a singly drop of blood, as a matter of fact there was no body part whatsoever and the ninja was gone.

"What the hell!"Shin yelled out when he sensed an attack from below and had to jump away, a splitsecond later an hand holding a tanto slashed the air that had been occupied by Shin's leg a little before.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 27, 2008)

Serena hits the deck hard and tries to roll away, suddenly Annie lands ontop of her and pins her to the ground and points her gold revolver at the girls temple. Annie leans in and looks at the woman with a cold and emotionless stare, the kind of look that says I won't hesitate to blow your brains out.  

Annie narrows her eyes at Serena and raises her eyebrow curiously, "You're the chick who tried to blow up that horn!? What the hell are you doing here?"

Serena merely laughs, "Fool, you interfered with our plans and now you're crew will pay the price!" Annie glares at Serena, "Say goodnight Gracie..." and she get ready to pull the trigger.

"I wouldn't do that if I were you!" says a voice. Annie quickly points her other revolver at the source of the voice. A tall willowy looking woman with a auburn hair and bright green eyes smirks at Annie from across the deck. Both of her hands have somehow transformed into multiple writhing wooden tendrils with sharp points at the ends. An unconscious Marcks and MJ have tendrils around their neck and waists, they hang in the air defenseless. 

"My name is Pamela Ivy, I'm your new boss and if you and your crew don't do what I say....well let's just say you'll be short two nakama...."

Jessie runs out of her cabin in her pajamas looking bleary eyed, "What's happening!?" she yells and the girl runs through the hallway. Then a she sees OC walking ahead and a door blows away. 

*"You son of a bitch!"* yells a voice.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 27, 2008)

She built up her power in her left arm and sent another wave of energy at the man and sent him flying pass some girl and through a door. she looked at the women and fell to her knees cathing her breath.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 27, 2008)

Tatsu falls out of his bed after hearing the sound of bullets flying through the halls of the Infinite. He busts out of his room, looks around and spots OC and Jessie, "What was with those gunshots?" The dragon man said, standing shirtless and shoeless in nothing but a pair of sweat pants.

He took a look at the mysterious OC and figured he was just shooting around for entertainment like he usually does, but seeing how it was so late either something was wrong or he had to teach OC a lesson to keep his gun's safety on at night.

"Do we have a problem or-" He was interupted by a voice.

"You son of a bitch!"  A women came busting out of the door, and then fell to her knees breathing heavily.

"Who the hell is that?" He looks to his crewmates for answers.

With Makoto and Felicia-

They are back on their boat, sailing away from the island that once contained the CP2 base. Felicia sits, arms crossed and annoyed, *"Why the hell didn't I get any action, and how did you take down that whole building by yourself!?"*

Makoto lays back, relaxed, with a large smile, "Well you're just too slow now aren't you. Maybe they shoulda' gave me a partner that could actualy keep up. And about that building..."

20 minutes ago-

Makoto looks up at the multiple chandaliers hanging on the ceiling of the classy designed room. He then looks down at the large hole that the one used to defeat Bill made. He gets an idea and then vanishes in a flash. All of a sudden, chandliers are falling from the ceiling one after another, making huge holes throughout the entire tower. 

The combination of the crashing down objects and the spreading of the candle's flames through the building made it easily begin to crumble. He took a good look at the damage he had caused and figured that the building would collapse soon. He disappeared, scooped up Felicia, headed to the door but stopped as he saw something. It was Bill, covered in debris. He sighed and managed to lift him up on his back. Even with the extra weight from the two passengers, he got out in time before the entire thing collapsed.

He dropped Bill outside, "You're a good guy, hope I meet more like you, and I need people to spread the word about how fast I am." He smiles at the barely concious man. Felicia just looks confused about the reasons to save one of their agents.

*"I'm heading back to the ship, lets go."* She starts towards the ship but Makoto waves to her, signaling that he will be a minute. He runs in a circle around all of the debris and it begins to build up into some kind of structure. He finishes and then takes a look at it. By using all of the rubble he made a giant towering M, right in the middle of the island.

"Perfect, but just incase they're total idiots..." He takes some left over debris and spells something out with it on the ground in front of the M. It reads, "Makaosu was here...again."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 27, 2008)

Jessie sees this strange girl who she's never seen before blast away OC, she looks at Tatsu, "I think that she attacked OD!" Jessie exclaims.

"You mean OC..." corrects Tatsu. 

Jessie nods, in her mind she thinks that the girl is one of the people attacking the ship and who could blame her for thinking this. Plus Jessie has always been the type to punch first and ask questions later. 

"I won't let you hurt my crewmates!" shouts Jessie. The girl is about to answer, but the lady Shipwright charges forward and slams her fist into Anya's face, sending her tumbling backwards. She quickly runs into the door that OC was blasted through and peers in. 

"Are you okay...uh...OC...what the heck is going on here and who's that girl?" she really hasn't gotten the chance to talk that often with the weird and reclusive supersoldier. OC quickly gets to his feet unharmed, "Someone tried to attack me in my sleep and I terminated him. I just ran into that girl in the hallway, she told me that she was brought here by Shin..."

Suddenly Jessie slaps her face and facepalms, "Aw damn! She's the one that Alph told me about..." Jessie had stopped by Alph's workshop earlier and the Android had told her about a girl that Shin had brought onboard to be treated by MJ. 

"Stupid Jessie!" she exclaims then she looks at OC and Tatsu, "She's not the enemy, I think that she helped Shin out earlier today..." Jessie quickly runs through the hallway to help up Anya, grateful for having checked her punch at the last second. 

Meanwhile on deck Annie aims at the female intruder who waves around the inert bodies MJ and Marcks in the air, "Congratulations, you and your nakama have been co-opted by the World Liberation Front. You will be great servants in our cause against the evil World Government." 

"GO TO HELL LADY!!!!!" Annie shouts and she digs her gun into Serena's temple, "You kill my crewmates and I'll kill yours," she threatens. 

The woman laughs, "She's a soldier in the fight for freedom and is more then willing to give up her life for freedom..." Serena looks up at Annie with the eyes of a fanatic, "Go ahead bitch do it!" she exclaims her voice totally resolute and fearless. 

"You see!" exclaims the woman, "Now you know who you are dealing with and now you know how hopeless your situation is..." one of her wooden tendrils creeps down and presses a button on a belt around her waist, almost like a beacon. In the distance a small boat appears out of the darkness and drifts beside the Infinite. 

Suddenly the woman blasts on of her wooden tendrils at Annie, the gunslinger instinctively flips away but instead of following her the tendril wraps around Serena and pulls her backwards. Serena smiles and raises her middle finger at Annie as she leaps beside Pamela.

"My boss will contact you shortly with further instructions..." says Pamela and she drops a den den mushi on the deck. She uses Marcks and MJ as human shields so that Annie can't fire back and leaps downward to the waiting boat, below. 

Over in Shin's room the ninja like assassin notices a light flicking on and off in his belt and he disengages from battle with Shin. He bows at the Swordsman and jumps right through the wall of the cabin and out into the open where Pamela's boat waits and they speed away into the night with MJ and Marcks in tow


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 27, 2008)

"Stupid Jessie!" "She's not the enemy, I think that she helped Shin out earlier today..."

After being knocked out again the girl went to go help Anya up, Anya tried her best to keep her anger under control and not rip this girls head off for  she knew it would only cause more problems. Thats what I've been trying to tell you assholes....IM NOT THE ENEMY, I DONT EVEN WHERE THE FUCK I AM!!! Anya yelled, she gently moved the girls hand from her, Im fine i can walk, Im Anya who are you people?


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2008)

_2 Years ago, Du Mortis family island_

"So, you're a noble?" The white haired Elza asks Rek as the two of them ate a platter of takoyaki. 

"Indeed I am. Are you surprised?" Rek asks her. 

"Of course I am! From what I've been told, you guys are supposed to be stuck-up jerks!!" 

Rek swallows one of the takoyaki while he looks at Elza's eyes. "Really? Well, not all of us happens to act in such a manner. Tea?" He asks, offering some of the beverage to her.

"No thank you. I'd rather have some water." She tells him.

"So, where did you come from before you moved here in our family's island?" 

"My family's from the South Blue. We came from Vulcan Island."

"Vulcan Island? Rek said, surprised. "If I remember correctly that place is where the world's oldest metalworks were found." Elza smiles to Rek.

'Yes it is! You sure know a lot about history and stuff, not many people in that island even knew those ancient metalworks existed." 

"I enjoy reading, you see."

The two continued to casually converse over the next few hours, until Elza noticed the sun setting. "Well, I need to get home. Hope I see you tomorrow!" Elza runs out of the restaurant, waving goodbye to Rek. "That girl is...interesting...." He thought.

_Present Day, The Windy Dirge_

Rek was alone in his room, reading a book filled with old news articles by himself. "How awful. " He thinks to himself as he looks at a picture of a marine base reduced to ruins and cluttered with corpses.

_Bisrach Prison_
Sirens were blaring loudly around the island prison. Hundreds of guards were storming through its hallways, scrambling all over. Inmates of every kind were yelling all sorts of swears against the guards. "We have to find that prisoner!" One of them yells to the others. "If the warden finds out..." Suddenly a grim aura befalls the guards. "Before I find out what!?" Asked an extremely frightening voice. "W-warden!" Standing before the frightened man was an 8-foot tall, ogre like being with extremely long arms. He was completely bald, save for a long, fu manchu  mustache that reached his knees. "W-warden...the prisoner... in cell 00..." The loud screams of men in pain put the entire complex in complete silence. "WELL!? WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE WAITING FOR!? FIND THAT PRISONER!" The warden yells through the prison sirens.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 27, 2008)

_Heather_

Heather groaned as her eyes fluttered open in a daze.  “What the….”  she says as her mind begins to clear.  “What the hell?!  Where the hell is that bastard?!”  She yells as her mind snap back to the present  remembering the man that had attacked the ship.  Heather then staggers to her feet.  “Damn it!” she yells as she collapses back to the floor her weakened leg not able to support her yet.  

Heather groans as she looks up seeing the hole in the deck.  “That guy is dead!  He stole from me and ruined my ship!”  she yells almost throwing a tantrum as she slams her arm down.  “Shit!”  Heather screams  as she grabs her injured arm, the pain shooting completely up it.  She then finally acknowledged the man near her.  “Shinpachi?  What is going on?  Where‘s Nikki?  Where in the hell are the others?  I thought they were my muscle?  So much for those shitheads...”  Heather demands as she glares waiting for answers.  

_Ol’ Tom and Tony _

Sparks were flying as Tony worked hard to reinforce the outer hull of the submarine.  She flipped up her mask and wiped the sweat from her eyes as she set her tools down.  “Whew…”  Tony mumbles “That’s hot work…”  She looks over to see a glass of ice tea waiting for her.  Licking her lips at the sight she walks over and grabs it, taking long swallows.  “Thanks Pa…”

“I knew you would need it.”  Tom says with a chuckle as he uses a magnifying glass hooked to his head to look closely, to make sure he wires the propulsion system correctly.

“Do you really think this thing is going to work?”  Tony says looking back at their invention.

“I have no doubt.”  He says absently.  “We will test it in the pond out back once we get this finished.  I think we may get done sooner than we thought though….” 

Tony nods.  “I think your right…”  she says taking the last swallow.  She set the glass down the ice tinkling in as she walks back over.  Grabbing her tools once more she drops the hat and begins again.

Ratchet jumps on to the work bench and puts his paw in the ice.  He knows he deserves the treat, the ice tea was his idea after all…


_The Docks_

“What in hell was that?”  One of the four men said walking up to another.  “Did you see that guy?”

“Not sure but I am sure the boss needs to know about it.”  The other mumbled nodding as the other two approached.

“Well you better go tell him…”  one of the men said to the first.

“Hell no…”  He shook his head.  “Leaving your post hurts.”

“You suggested it.” the last one replied.

“You do it!  I am higher up than you!” the first demanded.

“Alright…”  the second man said.  “Easy way to figure out who goes.”  he put his hand out in a fist as the others nod and do the same.

“Rock! Paper! Scissors!”  They all four say putting out the one they thought would win.

“DAMN IT!” the loser shouted.  “Why do I always pick rock?”  he begins walking as the others chuckle.

“He always picks rock…”  they smirk at his retreating back then turn, once again toward the ship.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2008)

Shinpachi was genuinely surprised that Heather could be so angry, most people would be completely incapacitated with her injuries. 'I guess thats why she's capt'n.' he thought. He breathed in and answered the multitude of questions.

"I don't know who that guy was, he was after our devil fruit which may or may not be the germ germ fruit. Most likely it is, though. It's a fruit whose ability controls germs and viruses, but that's only my guess."

"As for where your muscle are, they just followed your orders. You wanna go sneaky and meet people, fine. But don't expect them to sit around on the ship waiting when you haven't specifically told them to do so. They are currently at one of the Casinos, I'm sure they'll be back soon." Shinpachi said not meaning to get irritated but he hated explanations when they should not be needed, even though Heather was showing signs of psychological distress. Again, Shinpachi breathed in then nursed his broken ribs

"Nikki is fine. She'll hurt but she'll be fine. If you so wish I can go and get Dante and the others for you. I'm sure they would tear up the city to look for him. However what I do suggest is you let me heal you properly for now so you can kick their asses properly if you so wish" Shinpachi smiled.

_____________________________________________________

*"Sorry dude, I gotta go my fight's up! Lucky, take care of my pal for me huh?"* Lucky saluted him, out of habit when she recieved an order, and dragged Ace off kissing his face. Dante turned to face his opponent, then realised it was a multitutde of warriors all with weapons.

*"I see. So it's like that is it?"* he looked around and saw a multitude of marines in the area, *"A casino that catches folk with bounties by offering them the vices they seek. Smart."* Dante watched as the undercover marines came closer to him.

*"So, you wanna piece of me huh? Well come and get it, if you can!"* Dante said his fists glowing


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 27, 2008)

"What Dante!" He said but then lucky came over and he just smiled back at Dante as she toke him away. Tri looked at Dante's fight and knew he needed his weapons. "Sorry girl marines to kill people to see gotta go!" He said running off. She just looked at him like he was crazy. 

"Dante hold your ass up i am coming back in a secon... SHIT!" Tri yelled as a Marine stopped him from leaving. "No weapons for you.." He said.

"Wrong!" He said as he kicked he marine in the shin. "Fuck!" He yelled as he ell to teh ground and Tri grabbed is gun. "later!" Tri said running off and shotting 3 shots finishing the marine off. 

"Damn where is Ace!" He said as he ran through the Casino people screaming at gunshots and at Tri because of the gun. "Oh hell no you don't!" A marine said running at Tri. Tri just stood still and shot a bullet into his head and kept running. "Ace!" Tri yelled as he found Ace getting mauled by lucky. "Ace not the time!" He said as he shot a few more shots in the air and reloaded. "Eh sorry lucky gotta go!" Ace said as he got up behind Tri.

The two where silent and started running and hiding behind poker tables. "Wheres are weapons??" Ace asked as he followed Tri behind a poker table. "Up front remember?" He said pointing toward the entrance. The two ran off In teh chaos toward teh front door. "Almost there!" Ace smirked.

"Yeah hurry your ass up!" The gunner said. The two kept running through the huge casino.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 27, 2008)

_Anglora and Jackie_
Walking out of a building that has been totaled and completly consumed in flames were Anglora and Jackie. They seemed rather calm to be walking out of a burning building that was falling apart. They slowly made their way to the ship and boarded it. *We're done with this plan hun. Our next base is CP5 I believe. This Ciphor Pol will be significantly stronger than this 1 so I hope you are ready.* Anglora said as she gently carresed her hair. The man navigating the ship had already began to pull off, headed towards the CP5 base.

Just as the ship was sailing, Anglora's _other_ den den mushi began to ring. Her Navy den den mushi._Captain Anglora-sama! Where are you?! There's a group of pirates at our location and I don't think we can handle them without your assistance! We know you left the Lieutinant in command but he can hardly handle an average pirate._ Anglora stared at the den den mushi for a moment and then she responded. *Hello darlings. I am on a.....................renaissance mission at the moment so sadly, I can't assist you right now. You will have to hold them off for the time being. Don't worry, I won't be long so stay strong! For me at least. Please?*  Anglora said in a sympathetic tone. _~~YES MA'AM ANGLORA-SAMA!!~~~_ All the marines said in unison over the den den mushi. Anglora hung her end up. *Such foolish people.*  She said to herself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 27, 2008)

With Shin

Shin who had only been wearing boxers at the time scanned around his room to see wether the ninja was trying a surprise attack but his opponent seemed to have gotten the signal to retreat and so Shin decided to head up to the deck to see how the rest were doing since he had heard gunshots before.

By the time he was on deck the kidnappers were gone already but obviously Shin didn't know they took Marcks and M.J., but as he was freezing his ass off he suddenly noticed Anya, well more like he realised she was still on the ship while he only took her here to have M.J. check on her but now they had taken her with her as they had left the island."Damn, I forgot all about you...We'll drop you off later or something."He didn't have time to worry about something like that.

"So can anyone explain to me why a ninja tried to kill me in my sleep, and while I was having a rather nice dream."He tried to sigh but was unable to do so as he was trembling from the cold and his teeth were clattering.IT might've been a good idea to put some clothes on before heading up but he didn't expect the fight to be over already so he hurried. 

With Jackie and Anglora

"Oh don't worry princess, me and Leo are more then ready."Jackie replied while he was playing around with Leo."It's a shame though that our mission is already halfway done, we were enjoying your company."Leo nodded his tiny head, Anglora was much nicer then Setsuka who had tried to cut down the tiny reptile several times.

"But now that we'll have some time to kill while we head for CP5."Jackie said."Why don't I ask the cook to prepare something for us so that we can have a romantic dinner, what do you say?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2008)

It was over 30 minutes of pure unadulturated violence within the cage. Dante was in the air with a multitude of fighters after he had unleashed a powerful spinning uppercut. He kicked off on of them and reached the top of the cage, with his right arm glowing brightly. He sent the rest of the soldiers crashing onto the mat with a somersault kick and followed it up by landing in the middle of them and punching the ground hard. The Mat broke and there was a brilliant white light as Dante screamed *"Go to hell!"*

The marines were scattered around the ring, unconscious and badly beaten, however more came in as they always did.

*"Man, this is endless."* he said as he backed away and felt for the shell in his trouser pocket. "Good thing they didn't make anything of this." It was one of the 4 impact dials he had used to cushion his landing from Skypeia, and so contained a ridiculous amount of energy.

He aimed it at the door and held his right arm with his left. *"Man, this is gonna hurt."* He released the energy sending over 50 marines flying back, Dante crashing back into the steel cage wall and the steel cage to be bent and disfigured. Dante's arms hurt like crazy as some of the impact came back at him, he knelt on the ground favouring his right arm, which carried the impact dial.

He walked out of the steel cage and was surprised at just how far the marines had travelled. Then he got angry, "Bastards! Making fun of my dream! I'll tear this whole place down!" he roared and proceeded to destroy everything he could, tearing his way towards the cashiers desk.

The folk behind the counter saw the rampaging man heading towards the counter and they hit the alarm bells. The huge metal shutters came down, however this did not stop Dante who, in the ensuing chaos proceeded to hit the metal barrier with his hands clasped together, in a hammer style.

______________________-----

_Outside Treasure Island_ 

"I think they went in there" Sougo said pointing to the large ship. Gintoki still had a piece of chicken in his hand.

"Are those alarms?" he said with his mouth full

"Yup!"

"Think it's those three?" he said taking out his sword

"Yup!" Sougo said reaching for his rocket launcher

"Well, we should go in and see if they are ok then? you know, being crew members and all!"

"Hell yeah!" Sougo said running in and blasting the guards infront of them with a rocket. In th distance they saw Tri and Ace clambering for their weapons.

"RIOT!!" Gintoki and Sougo shouted as they ran inside


----------



## Kuno (Nov 27, 2008)

_Heather_

?Fine??  Heather says grumpily.  ?Just hurry it up.  I have shit I have to do now??  she grumbled as she looked up through the hole at the sky above them. _ ?I hope they have that damn contraption about done.?  _Heather thought to herself as she laid quietly letting Shinpachi deal with her wounds.  ?I will head up to Tom as soon as he is done with me.?  she grumbled glaring at Shinpachi.  ?Hurry up!?  she yelled.  The thought of being stolen from and the damage done to her ship putting her in the worse temper.  ?And, I had a real good drunken stupor going on??


_Ol? Tom and Tony_

?Damn it!?  Tom cried out as he went flying backward crashing into the wall.  ?That power supply really packs a punch!?

?Pa!?  Tony yells running over to him.  ?Are you okay??  she asks kneeling down next him.

?Yeah?Yeah?I?m fine?? He says getting to his feet.  ?Turn that thing on.  Let?s see if that beast will run!?  Tom grinned at his daughter as he pushed her toward the submarine.

Tony laughed as she bounded over to it, hopping on top and dropping inside.  ?1.?2.?3.??  she yelled and hit the button.   ?Rrrrrrrr?..rrrrrrrr?..? the machine sputtered then quit.  

?Damn it!?  They both yelled.  Tony began looking at things inside as Tom looked at the outer workings.  Ratchet climbed to a point on the sub and patting his paw, being ignored as usual.  Like father, like daughter.


_The Boar_

?What?!?  The Boar exclaimed.  ?I will not have some sissy running around in a dress taking away my fun!?

?Well?it was more like a cloak??  The guy muttered.

?I don?t care what it was!?  He raged backhanding the man that came to report the situation.  ?Those girls are mine!  That bitch will pay for what she did to me!?

?Y-yes?s-sir?.?  The man choked out as he stood up spitting a few teeth out.

?Bring them to me!  I will show her what a eunuch can do!?  The Boar screamed as he remember the last time he messed with Heather.

?Y-yes sir!?  He said turning.

?You imbecile!  At least take more men!  If you think I trust the four of you?.?  He growled then looked to the blue-eyed man.  ?Gather men up, and bring them to me?.?

?As you wish??  the blue-eyed man said with a bow walking out of the room.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 27, 2008)

Gilmont was shoved into a large office at the top of a skyscraper.  The two men who had dragged him here nodded to the man sitting at the desk and left.  The man sitting at the desk got up.  He had short blond hair and was smoking a cigarette.  He headed over to Gilmont.  Gilmont could see a large ax hanging from his back.  The man punched Gilmont in the stomach before grabbing his chin and lifting it up.   

"My name is Mr. Kapinski.  I hear you killed two of your passengers.  What do you have to say to that?" Gilmont stared into the man's eyes.  "Go to hell you son of a bitch." The man grinned at Gilmont.  "Very well." Mr. Kapinski rang the bell on his desk.  The two men from before walked in.  "Take this man to the docks.  I will give you further instructions when you arrive." The two men took dragged Gilmont into an elevator.  Mr. Kapinski followed.   

As they stepped out of the building, they could hear screams and worried whispers.  "What's going on?" Mr. Kapinski barked at his workers.  "It's the mayor sir! He stepped on a faulty step and fell down some stairs, breaking his neck." Mr. Kapinski gritted his teeth.  "I'll deal with later. Now move!" He shouted to the men holding Gilmont.        

Gilmont was dragged to the edge of the canal.  Mr. Kapinski began to shout to all of his workers.  "You see this fatso over here!" Some of the workers chuckled.  "He had the audacity to kill two of his passengers.  Now I'm going to show you what happens when you break your contract!" He motioned to the two men.  "Kill him." One of the men pulled a pistol out of his jacket and prepared to fire.   

Suddenly, Gilmont began to froth at the mouth.  "Ahehehehehe!" he began to laugh.  "He's a psycho!" "Just shoot him!" Mr. Kapinski furiously yelled.  The man hesitated.  Gilmont leaped onto him and tackled him before throwing him into the other man with the suit, knocking them both into the canal.  Groaning in frustration, Mr. Kapinski pulled out his ax and attacked.  

Laughing hysterically, Gilmont danced back from the man's furious swings, still frothing at the mouth.  The workers panicked at seeing the 'madman' and ran away.  As Mr. Kapinski's ax sailed over Gilmont's head, Gilmont's fist him in the stomach.  The man doubled over and Gilmont launched another fist at his face.  

Before Gilmont could strike, Mr. Kapinski spun his ax and slammed the butt into Gilmont's stomach.  Gasping for breath, Gilmont was pushed backwards.  Mr. Kapinski lifted his ax and slammed it at Gilmont's skull.  Gilmont grabbed the hilt before it struck, and two began to battle for the ax.  

Mr. Kapinski attempted to slide the ax out of Gilmont's hands, but Gilmont's grip was too powerful.  The two began to grab back and forwards, until finally Mr. Kapinski made a sudden move backwards.  Off balance, Gilmont let go of the ax and slid backwards.   

Mr. Kapinski's boot slammed into Gilmont's portly stomach, knocking him flat onto the slippery wooden dock.  Gilmont got onto his knees but felt something slam into his head.  He looked up and saw the blunt side of of the ax move up from his head.  

As the ax came down again, Gilmont pushed backwards and the ax blade slammed into the spot where Gilmont had been.  As Mr. Kapinski tugged the ax out, Gilmont leaped forward and tackled him.  "Ahehehhe!" Gilmont had almost forgotten to pretend to be insane.  Due to the slipperyness off the docks, the two began slide.  The two burst off of the docks and landed in the canal below with a splash.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 27, 2008)

Anglora removed her mask and showed her beutiful face to the setting sun. The sky displayed a brillaint combination of orange and yellow as the sun set. Anglora found her way to a chair and sat down to relax. "But now that we'll have some time to kill while we head for CP5."Jackie said."Why don't I ask the cook to prepare something for us so that we can have a romantic dinner, what do you say?"  Anglora smiled heartily at this. *That sounds fabulous hun!* Anglora remarked. The sky was glorious, the sea calm, and Anglora beutiful. Things couldn't get any better in Anglora's eyes. The ship continued it's voyage.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2008)

Shinpachi breathed in deeply and again grimaced at his ribs. He walked off with Heather shouting at him like a nagging, angry mother. He had had enough of the captain's petulance and walked off in indignant rage, "I save her life and she yells at me for it." he starts mumbling at what he should have done

"I guess I have to look for the casino with a riot going on." just then he heard a familiar voice yelling 'Riot!'

"That'll be it I guess." he said limping to the giant ship with the alarms, explosions and fleeing patrons. He apologised as they passed him, then cursed at them when they knocked into him and aggravated his injury.

_________________________

Gintoki and Sougo ran in and were met with an army of marines, who were not even disguised now. The sight of the marines had sent all the other pirates into a frenzy and added to the violence. Gintoki swung the giant sword around from the metal chain and slashed marine and pirate alike. the pirates were meant to be unarmed but still had one small concealed weapon, however still no match for a giant drilling broadsword which was being swung around with ease by a first rate swordsman.

Sougo was on a roulette table blowing up just about everything. he saw Dante going nuts at the metal shutter and then almost dropped his bazooka as he tore a hole in the thing.

"Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit" he eloquently admired.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 27, 2008)

Tri reached up and grabbed all the weapons of teh rack as he heard teh alarms.  "Shit Dante!" He yelled as he put all his guns on his back also handing ace two pistols. ''Look Sougo Gintoki!" Ace said pointing at the two.

"Bout Fucking time!" Tri yelled as he pumped his shotgun. "Fuck!" Tri yelled as a marine pounced on him with a sword. 5 seconds later there was a hole in the Marines stomach and he fell to teh ground. "Damn Tri what and the hell is that thing!" Ace said looking at teh shotgun. "I call it demon!" He said smirking and pulling out his rifle. 

"Get those fuckers!" A marine yelled to his squad. "Nah!" Tri yelled as he shot all of them in the head. "Shit Ace cover me gotta reload!" He said as he flipped over a poker table for cover. Ace popped up firing shots from his pistols. He got back down to reload himself as Tri popped up killing one behind Sougo who had a knife with his rifle. 

"Lets go get Dante the bitch!" Tri said running off toward the arena. "..Right!" Ace yelled running after his Friend and crew mate. 'I bet you 'heather is all Where and the hell are they?' Right now!" Tri said smirking at his Friend.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 27, 2008)

_Heather_

?Where in the hell did he go?  Told me to stay here so he could heal me and he wanders off!?  Heather growled as she laid on the floor.  ?Go to hell if you think I am staying here?? Heather mumbled as she once again attempted to get to her feet.  ?Aaahhh!!!?  she yelled as her weight came down on her injured leg.  ?I can?t believe he just left me!  I knew I had a ship full of idiots, but I thought he was at least half way smart!?  Heather ranted as she bent down and retrieved a can sized piece of her ship.  ?She was such a beauty too??  Heather mumbled as she hobbled off looking for Nikki with her makeshift cane.


_Ol? Tom and Tony_

?I just don?t understand it??  Tom mumbled scratching his head.

?Everything checked out fine??  Tony said in agreement as she looks at the submarine.

Ratchet stood on the back of the underwater craft and slapped his paws on the outer engine compartment.  He kept looking at them his eyes shining in the black mask of fur.

?Ratchet stop.  I?ll feed you in a minute.?  Tony grumbled as he slapped harder.  ?What is wrong with you today??  she growled walking toward him.

?Wait a minute Tony.?  Tom says walking forward.  He barely opens the engine compartment before Ratchet scurries inside.

?What the hell??  Tony says sticking her head inside and begins to laugh.  ?Two things Pa??  She begins with a laugh.   ?First, you didn?t finish your lunch.?  Tony says as she hands him a half eaten sandwich and reaches back in.  ?And, you didn?t wrap the connection??  she reaches behind her and grabs the electric tape as Ratchet holds the wires up as Tony puts them back together, making sure to wrap the ends this time.  ?Alright let?s try this again.? Tony says as Ratchet jumps out and Tom secures the hatch.

?Okay girlie!  Fire her up again!?  Tom yells as Tony once again drops into the ship.

?1...2.?3...?  Tony says as she hit?s the button once more.  ?Rrrrr?..rrrrrrr?..rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!? it comes to life and doesn?t quit.  ?Yes!?  she says popping her head out.  ?We will let it run for a few just to make sure.  Then I think we will wheel it down to the pond.?

?Sounds good!?  Tom says with a grin.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2008)

*Elza Salisbury part 3*

Rek Du Mortis is in his bathroom, reclining inside his bathtub. It was early morning, and the young noble had awoken from his slumber earlier than usual.  "Relaxing." He said to himself, taking a glass of champagne placed next to the bathtub and taking a sip. "In a few hours, we'll be reaching Bisrach. I hope she's still there." Rek got out of the bathtub and put on a purple robe. "Time for tea." Rek went into his room and changed into a white long sleeved shirt and a pair of green shorts. He headed quickly for the kitchen, seeking his precious tea. 

When he arrived, Rek could smell the soothing scent of tea wafting in the kitchen. He noticed Jun wearing pink robes with her long auburn hair down, sipping tea by herself. "You're up early..." The Jade Empire warrior took an empty cup next to her and poured some tea into it. "Would you like some?"

Rek took a seat next to Jun and began to drink the tea she offered to him. "Refreshing..." He looks at Jun, surprised that her hair wasn't tied in a long, rope-like knot like it usually was. "You look...nice." Jun raises her head, surprised with Rek. "...As do you..." She replied, noticing that his purplish-black hair was not in its usual ponytail, but instead falling comfortably behind  his back. "Perhaps we should have our hair like this more often."

_Du Mortis family Island, 2 years ago _

Erza and Rek were on top of the stone rock where they first met, watching the waves below."Why do you have a ponytail?" Erza asked Rek. "Well, that's because..." Before Rek could finished Elza suddenly grabbed his ponytail and pulled off the clip holding it. Rek's long hair fell on his face. "There, you look a lot better!" She said.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 28, 2008)

Shinpachi entered the casino and was amazed at what was going on inside. No-one paid him the slightest bit of attantion as literally thousands of people all rioted in the casino, marine and pirate alike. He went up the stairs onto a higher deck which looked down onto the lower area to see if he could see his friends. 

Dante was easy enough to spot with his glowing fists moving like lightning, As was Sougo who stood atop a table with what looked like a Gatling gun. He must have aquired it from somewhere. He spotted Ace and Tri amongst a swarm of Marines and finally saw Gintoki swords swung around.

They all seemed to be headed for Dante's position.

"Maybe they're not as stupid as they look..." he said as he realised that they were actually using the chaos to rob the place blind. They had changed into Marine clothes and they quietly used the rear entrance to shift out a huge trolley full of money. He watched as the exited and saw Dante return to raid the bar .

Shinpachi quietly walked down the stairs and decided to meet them at the ship. He passed a doctor's office and realised he was not nearly equipped enough to deal with the injuries these guys would suffer. He went into the empty room and helped himself to all sorts of drugs, bandages and other things. He carried a sizeable sack of medical supplies out with him, again the riot ensuing eating up most of the attention.

________________________________________________-


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 28, 2008)

Gilmont slid off of the docks, holding Mr. Kapinski in a bear hug.  "Let go of me, you fat- bugulll!" The two had fallen underwater.  Suddenly, they began to sink at extreme speeds, thanks to Gilmont's devil fruit.  

Gilmont quickly stuck one hand out of the water and on to the docks.  Mr. Kapinski attempted to climb back up, but Gimont pushed his hand down on Mr. Kapinski's head.  Mr. Kapinski began to struggle and flail, but he couldn't break out of Gilmont's grip.  

After several minutes of flailing, he was forced to open his mouth and water streamed into his lungs. With a burst of strength, he tried to push Gilmont's hand off, but to no avail. The water continued to enter his lungs, and his flailing slowly turned into a twitching.  Gilmont let go, and watched as Mr. Kapinski's body sank to the bottom of the canal.               

As Gilmont attempted to heave himself back up onto the docks, the docks began crack.  Their thick wooden timbers couldn't hold the wait of an underwater devil fruit user.  Gilmont violently struggled to get up, but with a resounding *SNAP!* the planks broke in half and Gilmont shot straight down to Mr. Kapinski's watery grave.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2008)

Bisrach Prison was in a state of panic. Hundreds of guards were running around frantically, desperately looking for the missing prisoner. In the mess hall, a platoon of guards met up with another platoon. "Have you found Prisoner 00?" The leader of one of the platoons asked. "No, we haven't." Replied the leader of the other platoon. "Crap. We have to find that bastard before the Warden gets pissed off again..." After checking the mess hall, both platoons left to look for Prisoner 00 in another area. Outside, a youn woman with long white hair stood on top of a volcano overlooking the prison. "Crap...I can't get off this place without a ship. And from the looks of things, I won't be able to board a ship without warranting the Warden's attention...better hide here for a while." The woman jumps inside the volcano and lands on a ledge. There was a small cave near the ledge, and there she hid, away from the guards and the blistering heat. 

Inside the Crow's throne, Rek, Jun, Matyr and Cass were busy playing a board game. Rek picks up a die and throws it onto the board."5 steps. Looks like I get to pick up a card." To the left of the game board was a tray filled with cards, miniature ships, cities, fake money and flags. Rek picked up one of the cards and read it out loud. "'Vegapunk needs funding for the Pacifista's coffee machine upgrade. Pay 100 berri to the bank." Rek sighs sadly and gives 100 fake berri to Matyr. "How difficult. Your turn, Jun." The auburn haired warrior picks up the die and rolls it on the board, just like Rek did. "4 steps. It seems I must pick a card as well." Jun picked up a card and read it out loud. "'Kizaru decides to pwn stuff for you. Take 3 battleships from one of your opponents'. It seems that I have the upper hand." Jun picks up all 3 of Rek's miniature battleships and places it into the tray. "Rek sighs deeply, disappointed. "Why must you always get the Kizaru card when we're playing Marine wars, my dear Jun?" Jun smugly picks up 400 fake berri from the tray and adds it to her already large stockpile. "Do not blame me for your misfortunes, Rek." Rek and Jun begin to chuckle together.

While this was going on, Matyr and Cass looked at the two with confusion. "Is it just me...or is Jun not beating Rek up?" He wonders. "Maybe it's the fact that both of them aren't wearing ponytails like usual." Cass whispers to Matyr, pointing at Rek's purplish black hair and Jun's auburn, both of which lacked the usual knots and ties that they were usually styled into. "Lord Rek, we're arriving to Bisrach Prison." Ruru said as he entered the room. "Perfect." Rek replied, playing with a pair of dice in his hand.

*Bisrach Prison*

"WHAT!!!!!?? A NOBLE'S COMING HERE!?" The warden yelled at a group of guards standing in front of him, all of which looked like they were soiling themselves in the warden's presence. 

*Du Mortis Private Island, 2 years ago*

It was another peaceful day in the Du Mortis family's island. Both Rek and Elza were back at the rock where they met, with a checkered cloth lying on the stone. "A picnic! Rek you should't have..." Elza said with surprise. "I thought this place would be a perfect place to have a picnic, so why not?" Rek placed a straw picnic basket on the cloth and took out 2 sandwiches . "Well, shall we dine, milady?" Rek asked. "Of course, milord." She replied gleefully, sitting onto the checkered cloth whilst smiling happily to Rek.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 28, 2008)

V slammed the man into the wall once again.  "Where is Icarus?" The man gasped in pain.  "I told you... I don't know." After leaving Gilmont, V headed to a known member of the Canton family, the old leader's cousin.  After breaking into his apartment and killing his guards, V had tortured for Icarus's location but still had not found it.  

V grabbed the man's left pinky and snapped it.  "Argghhh!" V pushed the man down on to his leather couch. "Where is Icarus?" "I... don't... know..." the man sobbed, clutching his finger.  V grabbed his index finger and repeated.  "I swear... please... stop!" the man begged.  

V grabbed the man's shit and tore a strip off of it.  He then tied one end to the man's wrist and the other end to a coat hook in the nearby closet.  V then turned and entered the kitchen.  As the man furiously attempted to escape, V turned the stove on and put one his knives on the open flame.   

V picked up the smoldering knife and headed to back to the man.  He pressed it against the man's chest.  "Where is Icarus?" "ARRGGHHH! Okay, okay I'll tell you.  He's in a warehouse on 121 Lexington.  Now let me go.  Please!" V took the knife and cut the strip preventing the man from escaping.  

As the man attempted to run out the door, V grabbed his wrist and pushed him in front of a large window.  "You said you would let me go!" "I am." V kicked the man through the window and watched as his body fell into the canals below.  V then grabbed the couch and tossed it out after him to make sure if he landed on a boat he still wouldn't survive.  He then turned and ran down the stairs as fast as he could to see the man's death.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 28, 2008)

_Heather and Nikki_

Heather moved forward cautiously to making sure to keep as much weight off her injured leg as possible.  Finding Nikki she poked her a few times with her splintered wood cane.  “Come on get up.”  Heather growled anger still coursing through her veins.

“Mmmnnnn…”  Nikki mumbled incoherently at the prodding.

“Get up!  We need to go talk to Tom!”  Heather said poking her harder on her injured side unknowingly.

“Aaahhh!!!” Nikki yells clasping a hand on her side as she sits up looking around.  Seeing her hammer nearby she grabs it clamping down the yell for her sore shoulders.  Getting to her feet she gets into a fighting stance.

“At least your aware.  Let’s go…”  Heather grumbles to Nikki as she begins moving forward.

“Go where?  Your in no shape!”  Nikki says relaxing a bit now.

“Neither are you but I have a bad feeling.  We need to have them get that machine done faster.”  Heather grumbled as she tried to maneuver the stairs but fell landing on her arm.  She hissed at the pain then yells “Shinpachi you asshole!” as Nikki rushed forward to help her.


_Ol’ Tom and Tony_

“Come on Daisy.  Just a little farther!”  Tony groaned as she pulled at the mules harness.  

Tom laughed and held a carrot in front of her.  “You have to coax her.”  he said with a laugh as Daisy began to move forward quickly almost running Tony over in her glee for the vegetable.

“Right.  I forgot!  Just to excited to see if this thing works!”  Tony said laughing as she jumped out of the way.  They quickly made their way down to the pond and had Daisy back up so that the submarine was in the water.  “Whoa….”  Tony said holding to the reins as Tom gave her the carrot.  “Okay.  I will get in and see if she works!”  Tony said with a laugh as she climbed on board, dropping into the hatch and closing it behind her as Tom let the rope unwind.

“Be careful!”  He yelled as the submarine slid quickly into the water.  

“So far so good…”  Tony mumbled as she watched the dials.  She flipped levers and hit buttons making sure the mechanical arms would grasp and looked around for water leaks.  “Well at least she works here.  I hope she can withstand the pressure of the sea.”  Tony mumbled as she head back to the wagon as Tom reeled in the rope.


----------



## Cursed panda (Nov 28, 2008)

"Serves those fuckers right!"Tri said walking out teh back door dressed liek a marine. On his shoulder a bag filled with millions and millions of Berrie. 

"Heh they think we are all gone and it was all my idea for these marine uniforms." Ace smirked he as well had a millions and millions of Berrie in his sack he normally had on. "Ace shut up!" Tri said smirking as they walked outside. 

"Not my fault i liek taking credit gun boy!" Ace joked. "you seen those people who robbed that casino back there private!" A marine yelled at Ace. Ace shot up and looked back at the marine. "Yeah! i fired a shots but missed they ran of to there ship and hit the road eh mate?" Ace said really weird.

Tri stared at his Friend wondering what he just said. "Oh! Ok... what now?!" he said. "Me said that they ran off dat way mate eh??" Ace said pointing toward teh other side of the island.  "Oh! Lets go get em boys!" The Marine yelled running off with about 50 marines behind him.

"Like that?" Ace said smirking. "Didn't sound like you not one bit!" Tri said as teh group kept going toward the ship.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 28, 2008)

Fluck raised his eyebrow as the dinghy zoomed over the ocean. It seemed that his powers had a natural affinity for the Grand Line; they appeared to have magnified and were much stronger now. The truth however was that, unknown to Fluck, the constant encounters with danger had simply forced him to gain greater mastery over his fruit. 

The chaotic energies of the Grand Line had some effect as well, of course, but that did little in way of actually helping: since the bad luck and the good luck was magnified equally, there was no actual discernible change, short of perhaps making his powers more disastrous and catastrophic than they were before.

Fluck scratched the back of his head and yawned. This was a pretty comfortable and peaceful period of time, he just hoped it would last as long as possible...however unlikely it was. Fluck grinned ironically as he spotted some land. Supposedly it was impossible to sail in the Grand Line, and the compass he had grabbed off the _Infinite Injustice_ has not worked. At first he had attributed it to his powers affecting it, but he soon deduced correctly that it was due to the Grand Line's natural problems. Nonetheless, it seemed that as usual, Chaos had something in store for him...

----

_With Larissa..._

_Eien no Senkou's_ blade glinted as the sunlight shone off it. Larissa looked on with disdain as she easily fell agent after agent. How boring. How ordained. How..._orderly._ Larissa bit back her hatred as she took out another CP3 member with a flourish of her Meitou. Even the sword and the style would ceaselessly remind her of this conflict.

Lightning-quick, the Makaosu agent sheathed her sword and drew it again, stabbing in the same motion. The same tried-and-tested technique that was sure to work...

"Kamie."

The blade was on target, it was true. But suddenly, her opponent seemed to bend weirdly out of shape, and _Eien no Senkou_ struck nothing but air. Larissa turned to face her opponent. Judging from that simple display, her standard techniques would appear to be ineffective. A frown crossed her pretty face.

The black-haired beauty again withdrew her Meitou and repeated her technique several times, but to no avail. Again and again the strange technique her opponent used allowed him to elude her pefectly placed strikes.

"That won't work. Simple rigid strikes like that won't work against an advance Rokushiki technique like 'Kamie'."

_"It's not rigid. It's orthodox."_

The enemy agent snorted in disdain. "The orthodox style won't get you anywhere. Flexibility and adaptability is what counts. Order is useless."

Larissa, too, made a noise of contempt. _"I like you. It is a pity I must kill you. However, before that, I will give you lesson for your next life. Order is not useless. It is all-powerful. Nobody can break out of what is determined for them."
_

"What are you talking about? That is laughable. I will prove it to you." The CP3 agent started running at Larissa and drew forth a knife. He knew full well that Larissa could not hit him with his Kamie technique...or so he thought. Larissa had different ideas.

_"Constant State."_

The CP3 agent's movement suddenly halted, and he froze in mid-air. Nothing could break free from the grasp of Order. Larissa narrowed her eyes. 

She drew. 

Blood spilled forth from the agent's chest as the O Wazamono Meitou, _Eiein no Senkou_ flashed through the air, creating a nice stab, and returned back  to its scabbard in one swift movement. Larissa sighed; she was now in a very bad mood. Her opponent was not a good one for her. She smiled humourlessly to herself. Trapped in this ever-moving chain...

"No one can break free from Order...No one...Not even myself." 

----

(OOC - Double italics/no italics indicates thoughts or actual italics because Larissa's usual speech is already italicized.)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2008)

As Pamela and Serena speed away in their boat carrying both MJ and Marcks, Annie curses in frustration and slams her fist into the railing. Pamela had used them both as Human shields basically rendering Annie unable to counteratttack in any significant way and because of the sudden nature of the attacks, Annie did not have any of her specialty rounds on her person. Annie really didn't mind shooting MJ but with Marcks right next to her the danger was too great to shoot. 

The female gunslinger stands on deck in nothing more then a pink oversized t-shirt that goes to her knees, emblazoned with a huge teddy bear. She shivers slightly and leans over the den den mushi and log pose, dropped by Pamela and examines them. Within seconds the rest of the crew runs up deck with confused looks on their faces, including a woman that Annie has never seen before, she has a bruise on her chin for some reason. Annie is about to say something to her but Shin interrupts and run's on deck in just his boxer shorts. Annie does a double take and stares at him while he speaks to Anya and then the swordsman looks around at the crew with a bewildered face.... 

"So can anyone explain to me why a ninja tried to kill me in my sleep, and while I was having a rather nice dream." 

Annie shakes her head, "Hey Tarzan! Put some dang clothes on fella, you look like an idiot!" hollers the girl with a teddy bear emblazoned on her pink oversized T-shirt, that says Mister Huggles. 

*BERU! BERU! BERU! *

Everyone jumps slightly as the den den mushi that Pamela left starts ringing. *BERU! BERU! BERU!* Annie shrugs, "What the hell...." she mutters knowing that if it was an explosive it would already have gone off. She kneels down and activates the device.

A loud clapping sound emits from the device, a deep male sounding voice chuckles, *"Well done, well done. You all passed my test with flying colors. Not only did you kill off one of my henchmen but you held off the others quite nicely...."   *

Annie becomes angry and speaks up, "Quit the bullshit asshole. Where are our crewmates!?" she hollers. 

The voice laughs, *"Your friends, MJ and Marcks are right in front of me actually. Here let me put one of them on..."* there is a shifting noise in the background. Suddenly a voice shouts, it's Marcks...

"GUYS DON'T WORRY ABOUT US. THEY...ARRRRRGGHHHH!!" A heavy thud can be heard and Marcks yells in pain, then silence.

The voice comes back on, *"That's enough of that I think,"* and he chuckles, *"Now let us  move onto serious business. Your crew has been given the esteemed honor of serving in The People's Grand Revolutionary Army, an army of light dedicated to freeing the masses from the corrupt World Government. I'm not sure if you're aware but there are important events occurring in the holy land of Mariejios and the Marines are currently stretched to their limit in preparation for their war with...."*

"Oh shut the hell up and get on with it you bastard!" retorts Annie. 

The voice chuckles, *"Very well, as I said there is a war brewing and in order to take advantage of current events, my organization is going to strike at several key World Government assets simultaneously while the Marines are too occupied and undermanned to respond. You will all play a key role in this assault and sail to Tango Island home to Marine Base G6 also known as Buster Tower. Vital World Government intelligence is located there that will be of importance to our ongoing war with The Gorosei."*

*"Recover the data that we need which is listed in this list..."* suddenly the den den mushi opens its mouth wide and spits out a folded piece of paper, *"And then destroy Buster Tower and all the personal within and your mission will be complete. My subordinate, Pamela, also left you an eternal log pose which leads to Tango Island. A very simple operation for a skilled group such as yourselves." *

"And what happens if we don't do what you ask of us?" asks Tatsu. 

*"The answer is obvious don't you think?"* replies the voice, *"If you have not sailed towards Buster Tower in the next 15 minutes then your friends will be made matyrs for our noble cause. Goodnight my new comrades, I will keep in touch..."* and the line goes dead.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 29, 2008)

Hunter sits on her raft humming a tune of her own, watching the waves, as she sees a Island in the distance, "Well, about two more hours and I'll be there...Wherever that is..." she says, looking out at the island.  She waits for an hour and a half, before slamming into the shore, "Man...why me...?" she grumbles, holding her head from the whip-lash.  Hunter looks around at the island, "Well, this place looks fun..." she says chuckling.

She walks to one of the casinos, and plays a few games of poker, winning about 5 belli, then losing it all to a guy named Ace.  "Damn it all...I worked hard for that." She growls, walking away from the table, and out of that casino. 

 She walks around, acctually buying her supplies for once, then spots a rich looking ship, she starts to walk onto it, checking around for anything of great value, not realizing that the captain of the ship was on board at the time as she grabbed something to steal.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 29, 2008)

Dante ran out of the casino with copius amounts of exotic alcohol he had never heard of. *"Whooo! me and Heather are gonna get wasted! To the ship!"* Dante said pointing to the coast, as Gintoki and Sougo followed with Ace and Tri.

They soon got to the ship and saw a girl on the ship looking to steal something

"Oi! you bastard what do you think you're doing here?" Sougo said his eyes darkening and cracking his knuckles.

*"Hey! Let the little lady explain, maybe she got lost and thought that this was her ship...or something. If she doesn't have a good excuse then we can throw her off the ship!"* Dante grinned then he looked around, *"Hey...what happened to the ship? and where's Shinpachi, Heather and Nik? HEATHER?! HONEY! WHERRRRE ARE YOUUUUU?!"*

"I bet this girl did something. The bastard!" Sougo said aiming his bazooka. Gintoki smacked him across the head. 

"Stop calling her a bastard, you bastard! Let the little lady explain." Gintoki said looking at her


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2008)

The Windy Dirge arrives at Bisrach with a battalion of marines and the warden waiting for them at the docks. "I see they've prepared for our entry." Rek commented as he and his crew walks towards the crowd of marines. "Welcome to Bisrach Prison." The warden said to Rek in the most pleasant manner. 

"What brings you here to our little piece of smolten slag in the middle of the ocean?"

"I'm here to pay for the freedom of an good friend."

"And who might that be, milord?" The Warden asks, nervous.

"Prisoner 00"

The warden and his cronies felt a cold sweat drip from their foreheads. "Prisoner 00? Well, milord, allow my men to accompany you to more a comfortable place while I prepare the paperwork." The warden walks away from Rek and enters the massive steel gates of the prison. "Warden! Warden!" One of the marines calls to him. "What is it?" He asks, folding his long arms together. 

"But Prisoner 00 has escaped! What do we tell the noble!" The guard whispers. 

"You don't think I don't know that!? Letting a highly dangerous prisoner escape is one thing, but upsetting these nobles will get us all killed!"  

"What do we do then, sir?" The Warden pauses for a moment to think. After a few minutes, a grim smile forms on his face.

"We do have one option."

"And what's that sir?" The guard asks

"We have the prisoners escape, and then we'll be 'forced' to slaughter them all to protect the nobles." The Warden tells the guard sadistically.

Meanwhile, Rek and the others were lead to a private room were the Warden dined. "Please wait here." A guard tells them as he closes the door.

In his office, the Warden was meeting with several guards. "Is everything ready?" The Warden asks one of the guards. "Yes sir. We only need your command, sir." The Warden smiles as he relaxes on his office chair. "Excellent. Detonate the bombs." 

All over the prison bombs exploded, destroying the iron bars and letting the prisoners go. "We're free?" One of the prisoners wondered as he stepped out of his cell. "THE PRISONERS ARE ESCAPING! KILL THEM ALL!" The warden yells through the speakers. 

Outside Bisrach, Prisoner 00 watches ominously from the top of the Volcano as violence begins to erupt in the prison.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 29, 2008)

"Hey Tarzan! Put some dang clothes on fella, you look like an idiot!"

When Shin turned to look at Annie his attention was first drawn to hee legs, or better said what he could see of her legs since the shirt reached all the way doen to her knees but Shin found it a pleasent site nonetheless but after that the shivering swordsman's attention was drawn to the ridicilious T-shirt she was wearing."Yeah......I'm the one that looks like an idiot."He replied sarcastically."That Mr. Huggles shirt certainly doesn't make you look like an overgrown baby or anything."

Seconds later the den den mushi rang, and a man's voice told them what he wantd and what would happen if they didn't follow his order.....After the line was dissconnected was furious to the point that the cold didn't even bother him anymore, his first reaction was something along the lines of "Fuck this, I'll come and kill you right now" but Shin knew that he couldn't act in such a reckless manner anymore and so tried to control his anger and actually use his brain before rushing into things.

"I don't feel like running errands for that guy but that's the only way we might be able to save Marcks and M.J......On the other hand that doesn't guarentee their safety since they can just kill them when we're not needed anymore....After that Marcks and M.J. will have little use for them."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 29, 2008)

The crew listened to the message and paused for a moment until Shin gave his two cents in, "I don't feel like running errands for that guy but that's the only way we might be able to save Marcks and M.J......On the other hand that doesn't guarentee their safety since they can just kill them when we're not needed anymore....After that Marcks and M.J. will have little use for them."

"So what do you propose? We just leave them to die because there's a chance that they'll kill them anyway? If we don't do this there's a 100% chance that they'll be dead, unless we find where this mysterious voice is coming from in the next 15 minutes and kill them before they kill MJ and Marcks." 

He looks around at the storming night sky, he is wearing nothing but sweat pants so he breathes some fire out to keep himself warm, "They couldn't be too far, we could try to find them but it's too risky with them right in his hands."  He pauses and closes his eyes, trying to think, then he stops, "Oh, and who is this girl?" He says looking at Anya.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 29, 2008)

_Heather and Nikki_

?Now they fucking show up!?  Heather growled as Nikki helped her on to the deck of the ship.  ?I?m right here you shit head.?   She mumbled angrily walking up behind the girl that Sougo had in his sights.  ?They can catch some little girl but can?t be here for the real fighting?? Heather said to Dante causing Nikki to smirk slightly.  

Nikki takes the bottle of Absinthe out of the girls hand and shows it to Heather.  ?I believe she has your same tastes Heather.?  Nikki said chuckling slightly.

With her good hand Heather grabs the hair at the back of her head yanking it backward hard so she was looking the little thief in the eyes.  ?What the hell?!  You actually thought you could steal from me you little bitch??  Heather growled.  

Nikki shook her head.  ?I think you picked the wrong day to mess with the Captain.? she said chuckling slightly.

Heather reached for her dagger and realized that it was missing she growled then moved to swing her arm.  ?Aahhhh?? she said as pain once again shot up her arm.  ?Shinpachi you asshole??  she grumbled looking at the group.  ?He went looking for you.  For some unknown reason.  Where the hell is he??  Heather said looking at Dante.

?Right after we were attacked??  Nikki nodded in agreement.  ?What should we do with her?? she asked gesturing toward the thief.

?Strip her of her weapons and put her in a net.  Hang it over the side while I think??  Heather grumbled pushing the girl forward.

?Aye??  Nikki said moving toward the nets.


_Ol? Tom and Tony_

?Go get your things??  Tom mumbled to Tony.

?What do you mean Pa?  I am not going anywhere.?  Tony said in confusion.

"Of course you are.? Tom said thinking quickly.  ?They don?t know how to run this contraption.  Knowing them they would hit the wrong button and flood it at the bottom of the sea.?  He said shaking his head as he peeked at his daughter.

?But, Pa?.I don?t want to leave you?.?  Tony said as tears sprang into her eyes.

?Oh, come on now.  I am an old man, I have had adventures it?s about time you had some yourself.  Get Ratchet and your things.  Hurry up!  We need to get this thing down to there ship.  You know how impatient Heather gets.?  Tom said chuckling though his heart was breaking at letting his daughter go.

?Pa??  Tony said stepping forward.

?Now!?  Tom said pointing at the house.

?Okay??  Tony said with a sigh as she headed for the house.  Part of her was sad to be leaving the only place she knew though another part, small as it was, was really excited.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 29, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice

"So what do you propose? We just leave them to die because there's a chance that they'll kill them anyway? If we don't do this there's a 100% chance that they'll be dead, unless we find where this mysterious voice is coming from in the next 15 minutes and kill them before they kill MJ and Marcks."Tatsu's replied and Shin shook his head, that last idea was much too dangerous.

"That voice said that they would kill them if we didn't do as told, that makes it seem likely that they'll be watching us somehow so they'll probably know if we try something like that....For something like that the element of surprise is needed and we don't have that so we have no choice but to follow their orders for the time being."He was unsure how to handle a situation like this but it seemed logical that they should just play along for now and try to think of a way to ensure their nakama's safety."I guess we should hurry up and head for this Tango island."

"Oh, and who is this girl?" Tatsu pointed out Anya and Shin glanced at her confused for a while since it took him a while to remember her since had just woken up and had more important things on his mind then something like that."She's just some random fangirl of mine, I'll unplug Alph or whatever it is you call it so that we can get going."Shin said before he quickly ran downstairs to inform Alph of what was going on....The android took a bad time to go off-line.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 29, 2008)

_Famous Marine Base! The Peace Crazy G-8_
A large black ship with gray trimmings slowly approached the world famous marine base G-8. The base was surronded by a cape inside a rock formation. The ship navigated past the rock formations and right into the dead of the base. Almost immediately, spotlights locked onto the ship and many marines began to come out and surrond the ship. The main entrance into the base was now blocked by a giant iron door that had the words "G-8" in big letters. Sirens began to sound as the ship continued in towards the base.

On board the ship, three people were standing on the deck. 1 of the men looked like a mime. The other man wore an all white outfit with quite a large sword on his side. The middle man, apparently the captain, looked around at all the marines surronding the ship. He looked over to the man in the all white. "*Get rid of them Yingoru.*" The figure said. _HAHA! It'd be my pleasure Master-san._ The man unsheathed his sword. The blade seemed to have a pecuilar effct on the ocean waters as Yingoru wielded the blade. Yingoru began spinning with his sword out and dived right into the ocean below his ship. Before he dived into the ocean, he yelled, "_Lunar technique: Waxing cresent typhoon!_  The ocean slowy became a mini cyclone, swallowing up all the smaller ship. Oddly though, the black ship was left untouch. Not a drip of water on it. The mime looking man kept an indifferent look upon his face. It was obviously his doing. The cyclone began to receed and damaged ships and marines went flying everywhere. Yingoru hopped from the water unto the ship, soaking wet. 

The marines watching the scene looked terrified. "These guys are ordinary pirates" 1 marine said.  "But they'll never breach the gates." The lieutinant had said with a smile. The ship sailed closer to the iron gate. It was now directly in front of the gate. The mime looked over to The captain and nodded. The mime walked up to the gate and started winding up his fist. He winded up his fist for about 10 min and then punched the gate. s the marines watching predicted, the door didn't budge. They began laughing. The mime then leaned on the gate with his hand casually. The gate fell down. All of the marines faces turned sour in disbelief. The ship proceeded into the base. *Excellent job Boyang.* The captain said.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

"Damn, I forgot all about you...We'll drop you off later or something."

Oh please do, i have no need to be around crazy people like you. Anya said leaning against the wall.

"Oh, and who is this girl?"

"She's just some random fangirl of mine, I'll unplug Alph or whatever it is you call it so that we can get going."

Hearing him call her some sort of groupie that he fought on the street set her off and she marched towards him, now you listen here dude, im not your god dawn fan girl ok? i will never, ever EVER be your fan girl of yours understand? I am Anya of the Amazon lily and Im the worlds greatest cook. Anya said, but she soon relized she was poking his bare chest with her finger and he was wearing boxers, she quickly moved her finger and turned around in shame, any....anyway were the next p;ace you guys are headed?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2008)

"Shit, I'm shivering!" Annie exclaims, her knees shaking, she quickly climbs up to her room and grabs a coat. When she returns to the deck< Annie, Tatsu and Jessie go about the morbid task of collecting the two murdered deckhands and place them in a small cold storage room in MJ's medical bay, one that she had specifically requested back on Syren Island. Annie also has the remains of Led and Anna, the cyborg who had attacked her on Syren Island, placed here as well.

When Alph is reactivated, Shin gets him up to speed and the cyborg examines the den den mushi to see if he can triangulate the signal back tot he source but he is unable to do so. With only 5 minutes left in the mysterious voice's deadline, Alph has no choice but to get the ship going. He interfaces his navigational system with the eternal log pose that leads to Buster Tower and memorizes the direction in his hard drive, and so _The Infinite Injustice_ sets sail towards this Buster Tower. 

Suddenly the den den mushi rings, on the pedestal of the wheelhouse where Alph had placed the device,  *BERU BERU BERU* The rest of the crew is close by and within earshot of the device. Annie looks at Alph and the Android nods, a wire ejects from his wrist and connects with the den den mushi's shell, then Annie opens the communication line. 

*"Very good, I'm glad that you've seen the nobleness of our cause and are prepared to fight for justice...." 
*
"Look pal, we don't care about your damn cause we're only doing this because you've got us in a corner but when we find you bastards and get our nakama back, I'll be seeing you personally...that's a promise," interrupts Tatsu in a threatening voice. 

The voice laughs, *"Oh do not worry my Draconian friend, after this whole affair has ended I'm sure that we will be the best of friends...you know I read about your time in the Kazu Circus. Perhaps you can be the main attraction again in our noble cause..."*

Tatsu is about to respond angrily but Annie puts her hand on his shoulder and shakes her head, the Dragon Man calms down but you can tell that his temper is at the boiling point. 

*"Now then, at your current heading and speed you should arrive at Buster Tower in less then a day. The island that Buster Tower is built upon is a winter island and uninhabited save for the giant tower itself and several minor Marine fortifications on the perimeter, encircling the tower. In its fifty year long history Buster Tower has never been compromised and has earned a reputation for being impregnable but I am hoping that you my comrades will put an end to this reputation. *

*"When you reach within visual range of the island you will sail to the southside where I have disabled the monitoring posts. You will be able to infiltrate undetected from the southward path. When you land I will you land I will relay further instructions.*

"How the hell do you know all this. If you have the power to do orchestrate this kind of operation then why the hell don't you break in yourself!?" Annie hollers. 

The voice ignores Annie, *"Good luck my comrades...we will destroy these filthy government dogs together..."* and the line cuts short 

"I was not able to triangulate their signal, it si being scrambled and my long range hearing picked up nothing..." says Alph. 

Annie shakes her head in disgust, "This is feeling more and more like that Marine battle all over again!" she exclaims, referring to their disastrous encounter with Garrick. _The Infinite Injustice_ sails with full speed towards Buster Tower.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 29, 2008)

"I don't like being ordered around like an errand boy like this."Shin said shortly after the line went dead again, he was still wearing only his boxers since he didn't bother to get dressed because of the predicament they were in but now it seemed as if they were atleast free until they arrived at Buster Tower.
As he passed Anya he adviced."I'd stay below deck in one of the free cabins if I were you sonce things will get dangerous."Afterall he was the one that dragged her into this by forgetting all about her being on board.

After that he hurried downstairs,still with his Divine Dawn in his hand since he couldn't sheath her and after putting clothing that would be able to keep him warm on a winter island (He himself came from a warm island and had never even seen snow so he was afraid he might not take the cold very well.) so over the usual clothing he was seen in (Jeans, hoodie) he wore a leather hooded bomber jacket that was fur lined to keep him nice and warm together with a pair of leather gloves.

Also he exchanged his regular shoes for Winterland boots (OP's Timberland), he was grateful now that M.J. had taken him on a shopping spree though at first he suspected he was invited to simply carry her bags around ilater seemed af if she was feeling guilty about what had happened a few days earlier on the island when she kidnapped him and so she tried to buy his forgiveness.

When he was finally done with everything he placed his Divine Dawn between his belt and jeans and went back up stairs, he might've gone a little overboard with the clothing since Alph gave him a rather weird look but then again the android wouldn't be bothered by the cold.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

As Shin passed Anya he adviced."I'd stay below deck in one of the free cabins if I were you sonce things will get dangerous."

For a moment she was going to stay behind like he said, but for some reason she couldn't bare him leaving her like that, so she quickly went to her bag and changed into a black high female collar outfit. She also wears a light jacket with the hoodie. She also wears a satchel across her back, with snow boots with her bows and arrows on her back and sword to her side.

After she was down changing she went back up stairs waiting on the rest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2008)

Annie stands in her room and changes into the latest winter Island fashion that she had bought in a trendy boutique back on Syren Island. When it comes to her appearance Annie would rather look fashionable then utilitarian, even if it means that she'll stick out in the snow like a sore thumb.  

She wears a waist length pea coat that fits snugly around her waist and a thick red cashmere scarf wrapped around her neck, of course Annie also has her standard brown leather aviator goggles which she wears around her forehead, as well as red seaking leather fur lined gloves, fashionable jeans, and red fur trimmed boots that give her an extra 3 1/2 (she demanded the extra half inch) inches of height. 

Annie straps her leather weapons belt around her hips and holsters her gold revolvers to them gunslinger style. Around her back she straps her custom triple barreled rifle and a small satchel to carry her extra ammo. She leaps down to the deck from her snipers nest and looks at Shin with an amused face, he doesn't look half bad, she thinks. 

"Did your mom finally take you shopping and show you how to dress properly fella?" she asks the Swordsman. 

Jessie appears from below deck with her two giant shipwright mallets criss crossed around her back. She wears a purple parka and a matching winter cap. The girl looks at Alph who's still in his normal clothing, "Don't you get cold Alph?" she asks him. 

The Android shakes his head, "My exoskeleton is thermally insulated from the elements," he responds.." he responds. Alph's navigational HUD tells him that they will be reaching visual range of Buster Tower in ten minutes. "We will be within range of Buster Tower in 10 minutes..." announces Alph.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 29, 2008)

As the boat turned towards Buster Tower, OC sighed and headed below decks.  He was annoyed at the crew's decision, but had learned it would be better to keep his mouth shut then attempt to hijack the boat and change course.  As he passed the strange woman he had seen earlier, his hand reached into coat and he fingered his pistol.  "I'm keeping an eye on you.  If you even think about betraying me I'll blow your balls off." OC had learned a lot from the encounter with Annie on Bighorn Island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2008)

Annie smacks OC on the head, "WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU!!?!?" she hollers at him. "MEN HAVE BALLS NOT WOMEN!!!"

"Didn't they teach you test tube soldiers basic things besides how best to kill and maim?" Annie asks him. 

Several seconds later Annie laughs, "Well none of these *boys*  (and she puts the emphasis on boys) have balls anyway..." she says with a chuckle.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

As Anya sliped on some gloves and put some goggles in her pocket, the guy she met earlier pulled out his gun. "I'm keeping an eye on you. If you even think about betraying me I'll blow your balls off"

Anya sighed, and put her hair in a pony tail, look, i dont know who you are think you are thinking you can scare me with that gun, but i'll tell you what, if you ever lay you nasty ass fingers on me again i will personaly fucking rip your head off and put in your ass. Anya said walking away from him and stops and thanks the girl for slaping him.haha, thanks.

She then encountered a lady with a cute outfit on, then Anya realized it was Annie the kid.Oh my god your Annie the kid, i cant believe im meeting you in person, its such a honor, my name is Anya. she said,


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 29, 2008)

"Yes.  I learned how to read and write.  I have also memorized over 100,000 names, faces and facts.  Other than that, no.  As for your comment about boys- I was created 8 months ago.  I am the youngest person on this ship," OC replied.  He let go of his pistol.  "When will we arrive at Buster Tower?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 29, 2008)

"Did your mom finally take you shopping and show you how to dress properly fella?"

"Enough with the flirting Annie, it's not the time for that."He was just tring to get back her ofcourse since she had just insulted him."But for your information M.J. bought me these, it seems not all women are as stingy with their money as you are."Why money was so important was something he never could understand, look at him, he never gave a damn about it yet he was living a good life.

"Well none of these boys have balls anyway..."Annie said with the emphasis on boys, something that annoyed Shin even more."Don't act like your so mature Annie, you're just as old as me....Besides me and Mr. Huggles have our doubts wether you really are as mature you pretend to be."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 29, 2008)

_Marine Base G-8_
The Lieutinant watched Yingoru, Boayng, and the captain like a hawk with his binoculars. Who could these guy be? I've never seen their faces on a bounty poster before! And yet, they've taken out an entire squad of our men and have broken down the main iron gate! The captain Boyang, and Yingoru had already infiltrated the base and was now walking through it as if this was an average stroll in the park. Just then, numerous amounts of buffed up looking marines came into the trio's path. _This is as far as you guys go._ All of the men charged the trio. Boyang had stepped in front of his comrades and had began the act of touching and invisible wall. Silent barrior. Boyang said in his head, as he doesn't speak. All of the marines crashed into he invisible barrior. _What the hell was that? You idiots must of all bumped heads at the same time!_ A streak of white had then passed them.

Yingoru was now behind the marines, his sword out. It looked like he just finished a cross slash with it. A long white slash was across every marines body. Nah, that's not it. You assholes were just dumb into to fall into Boyang's trap. Yingoru fully resheathed his sword and grinned. And stupid enough to jump into mines. Lunar Technique: First quarter strike! The marines fell to the ground with a bloody gash across their chest and torsos. The trio then continued their little "stroll". 

Marines began to bombarb the trio as they went further into the base. Boyang removed 1 of the marines caps and put it on his head. He acted as if it was extremly windy weater, like he was bein blown off his feet and his hat drifting away. Act of wind. Boyang said in his head. A strong gust then appeared from behind Boyang and his group and towards the marines. It blew every one of them down the long stretching hallway into a wall.

The trio then came into an open room with high ceiling, high ceiling filled with marines. The enitre room was engulfed in marines. Yingoru began to unsheath his sword. Boyang's expression didn't change not one bit. The lieutinant from before was in the room. Men, cha- No, they shall not charge. Commander Johnathan had walked into the room behind the trio. These men are obviously out of your leagues, but you follow through with an order to attack them? You think I would let my men get attacked like that along with this base? Nah, I won't let that happen. Johnathan said. Johnathan then looked at the Captain of the trio. You there. Tell why you are here. Surely it's not just to attack us for no reason. The captain looked back at Johnathan with unforgiving eyes. *Where are the prison cells of this base? Direct me to them immediately.* Johnathan looked confused. The prison cells? Why do you want to go there? Johnathan questioned. *That is my buisiness, not yours. Now show me to the cells.* Johnathan nods. If that will make you and your friends leave then follow me. Johnathan left out of the room with the trio following behind him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2008)

All around the ocean it begins to snow and the weather becomes chillier and chillier as they progress towards Buster Tower. 

"But for your information M.J. bought me these, it seems not all women are as stingy with their money as you are," retorts Shin.

"Yeah women aren't stingy when they need you to be the main course for a cannibal Marine...now try asking her to buy you something on a good day," replies Annie. 

Then Annie winks at Shin, "And don't be jealous of poor Mr. Huggles because he gets to see parts of me you'll never see...*EVAH!*" and she laughs devilishly. 

When Anya introduces herself to Annie, the gunslinger nods "Pleased to meet you, I heard that you're from Amazon Lily...I was saved by your people once a long time ago..." she tells the girl, and frowns slightly, avoiding the part of how she was near death at the time floating like a piece of bait in the Calm Belt. 

*"BUSTER TOWER SIGHTED!"* calls out a deckhand from the forward Crows nest with a pair of binoculars. The snow all around them and a thick mist shrouds the view but suddenly the mist seems to part like a curtain, revealing a vast wintery island, nothing but mountains and plains of vast whiteout and constant snow. In the center of the island looms perhaps the most intimidating tower that many of the crew have ever seen. It is a large and circular gray and depressing looking concrete and steel covered tower that reaches high up into the sky for at least 50 stories. At the top of the tower is a huge flag of the World Governemnt and all around the tower is a long thick steel perimeter gate. Around the gate are small looking encampments which look like barracks of some sort. 

*BERU BERU BERU* The den den mushi rings. The entire crew does a collective sigh and Alph answers, "Speak..." he says very simply. 

The deep voice laughs, *"Good, very good, now lay anchor at your current position and keep the ship hidden in the mist. You will all make your way to the island in your ships miniboat so as to avoid any unwanted detection. When you land keep going south until you reach a path that has been carved into the snow, follow it and it will lead you to the E Block Gate. There is only a minimal patrol of perhaps two dozen Marines there, certainly not a problem for your group. There are 51 levels in the tower in total. When you get past the gate and reach the tower, you must fight your way up 45 levels past 2 hundred Marines and World Government agents. Some of them will be of a high rank and skilled so don't underestimate them and the higher the level the tougher the opposition will become."*

*"The top five levels are protected by five elite guardians who each protect a key. Their strength is incredible and each guardian possesses a different ability. All five of the Guardians keys must be used to unlock the secret stairs to the topmost 51st level where the World Governent stores some of its most classified data. When you obtain all five keys I will contact you, good luck my comrades...."*

"Screw you!" shouts Annie in annoyance and she feels like crushing the blasted den den mushi, "This is a big time setup!" Alph shrugs and sets about anchoring the ship, "It must be done..." he replies simply. 

The crew head over to the mini boat that hangs over the side of the Pirate Ship and they drop it into the frigid waters. Everyone leaps aboard and they make their way to the shore.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

"Pleased to meet you, I heard that you're from Amazon Lily...I was saved by your people once a long time ago..."

Anya smiles and nods, "yeah thats how i heard about you" Anya said. She smiled on the outside, but inside her stomach was twisting beacause they didn't know why she was on BigHorn Island, for if they knew they would kill her on the spot, then Alph started to talk to someone. her smiled suddenly turned into a frown, she knew they would found out about her sooner or later, and what she was planing on doing made her sad and sick to her stomach, but she turned away as Annie was probably looking at her, then she followed the crew to the shore.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 29, 2008)

"Yeah women aren't stingy when they need you to be the main course for a cannibal Marine...now try asking her to buy you something on a good day,"replied Annie wich was followed by a wink before she continued with insulting him "And don't be jealous of poor Mr. Huggles because he gets to see parts of me you'll never see...EVAH!" and she laughs devilishly. 

Well that one actually hurt, he really didn't have a comeback for that one but not saying anything would've only made it worse."Oh please Annie, as if you and that flat chest of your's are that interesting when we have an actual woman. as in not a girl like you, on board with....."He wanted to say whatever he thought was Mary's cupsize but realised a little late that he had no idea how cupsizes works so it would be better to not emberass himself like that."Actual boobs that are already revealed for the most part in those dresses she wears."

Though by now the crew had reached the shore with their miniboat and Shin took his first steps on a winter island and picked up a handful of snow and formed it into a snowball before throwing it against Annie's head, almost everyone glared at him for doing something like that in this situation but he simple said."Yeah, sorry about that but I've never seen snow before and wanted see what's so enjoyable about throwin snowballs.......Does it depend on the target cause hitting Annie felt rather good to be honest?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

Looking at Shin and Annie, Anya felt a little jealous of there relationship but she was in no place to feel bad for herself. As they reached the Island Shin threw a snow ball at Annie's head. ."Yeah, sorry about that but I've never seen snow before and wanted see what's so enjoyable about throwin snowballs.......Does it depend on the target cause hitting Annie felt rather good to be honest?" 

Anya laughed making everyone turn to her and she threw a big snow ball at Shin making him fall down. HAHAHA, sorry but you deserve that. Anya said laughing.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 29, 2008)

"Hahaha, sorry but you deserve that."OC glared at Anya as she whipped a snowball at Shin.  While she did this, he gathered a large slush ball.  Using, his superspeed, he quickly moved behind Tatsu and whipped the slushball at Anya.  He then ran back to his original position and pulled out his pistol, pretending to be looking it over.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

Suddenly someone threw a snowball at her so fast she couldnt see who it was, she wiped the snow off her face and looked at OC You.....are you human? Anya said looking him uo and down.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 29, 2008)

"No.  I have nano-bots in my bloodstream that when activated allow to perform superhuman feats.  I also age at an extremely fast rate.  I will be dead within five years.  However, thanks to my nano-bots, I will be in my prime for the rest of my life,"  OC replied to Anya's question.  He then put his pistol away.  "Why do you ask? We have a mission to complete. In fact, I believe those men running towards us holding guns are marines attempting to kill us." OC pointed towards the charging marines heading straight for the Unnamed Crew.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

"Oh, i see" Anya said feeling bad for him. Why do you ask? We have a mission to complete. In fact, I believe those men running towards us holding guns are marines attempting to kill us." Anya stared at him for a moment. "Well..... you seem impossibly fast...and strong. Anya said, as he remidend her of there mission she looked out to see marines headed there way. Anya pulled out her Bow and fired multiple Arrows at the Marines.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 29, 2008)

As she got the bazooka pointed at her she squeaked, "I have my reasons, that I do not say." she says slightly glaring.

Then as she gets yanked back by her hair, she all out glares at Heather, "I cannot say what my  complete intentions were...But now I am caught, and I can't do a damn thing." she says sighing slightly.

Then the girl gets her weapons taken away, then put into the net, "...Just going to get killed anyway...Why don't you just do it yourself, now...Oh hell no...Why not? You have no-...Shut it...!" she says, conversating with herself.  

"Why am I stuck in here with YOU...?  I was just going to ask YOU the same thing...!  Alright, fine I won't say anything to you...!  Same to you...!" she continues, then goes quiet just after that.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 29, 2008)

OC pulled out his shotgun, snapped down the safety, and leaped behind a rock.  He then crouched and took cover behind it as bullets slammed into it.  OC got onto his knees and lifted his shotgun, firing three shots.  Three marines collapsed onto the ground with bullets in their chests.     

OC repeated the procedure several times, taking cover behind the rock and opening fire when the bullet stream over his head slowed down.  Suddenly, a grenade landed next to him.  "Shit!" OC jumped to the side as the grenade exploded.  Caught in the blast radius, OC was sent flying.   

OC slammed down onto a marine, crushing him instantly.  He then got up and blasted off the head of the marine right in front of him.  The shotgun in OC's hands was replaced by a crowbar.  OC ran forward towards the path that would take him to the E-block gate, smashing in the heads of marines as he did so.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2008)

When Shin thew the snowball at Annie's head, she glares at the Swordsman...

"Yeah, sorry about that but I've never seen snow before and wanted see what's so enjoyable about throwin snowballs.......Does it depend on the target cause hitting Annie felt rather good to be honest?"

Then Anya throws snow at Shin and then OC throws snow at Anya. "Immature idiots!" she exclaims, while hitting back Shin with a snowball that resembles more hardened black ice then snow, "Ooops!" 

As The Marines rush forward Annie, reaches into her weapons belt and pulls out a gray cartridge ans tosses into the heart of the oncoming Marines. It explodes into a giant cloud of expanding smoke, masking them from view. 

"We can't stand here and waste time with these guys we need to get to the tower as quickly as we can!" hollers Annie and she speeds away down the path that the mysterious voice had told them about. As she runs off several Marines leap out of the smoke and she guns them down. 

_With James and Larissa..._
As Larissa finishes off the last CP3 agent James spies her from a rooftop and leaps downward, crouching behind her. "Are you done here?" he asks Larissa, "Because I would like to move on to the next target..." he says.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 29, 2008)

As the Marines attack, Anya charges towars them taking down with ease and she caught up with Annie, "Annie i need you to stand back" Anya said, she built energy into her hand and punch the ground and turn stone to rubble, create huge craters in the ground, taking out the incoming Marines.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 29, 2008)

-With the Nonki: On the Grand Line, 3 Days after going through Reverse Mountain

Everyone was sitting on the deck of the Nonki looking out at the Grand Line.

Paegun: "So what now?"
Eric: "We weren't given any orders yet so......I don't know."
Jae-Sung: "If I knew this was the life of a Marine, I woulda stayed back in the North Blue."
Joseph: "I'm bored, we haven't even seen a Pirate ship yet.  What kinda place is this?"
Sooyoung: "Hmm.....the ship's pretty damaged, and we need to restock on supplies."

The loudspeaker came on, "This is Lt. Mark Drake, we're going to Marine Base AA-01 for a restocking of supplies and repairs to the ship.  The repairs might take a while so we will undergo a strict training regiment, those who fail the regiment will be left at the base and replaced with other Marines.  Good day."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 29, 2008)

Annie speeds away towards the E Block Gate, gunning down numerous Marines rapid fire style, aiming only at their kneecaps, feet, hands, and other non vital areas. When she reaches the gate, OC is already right at the gate smashing in the skulls of Marines with his Crowbar. 

Meanwhile Jessie, swings around both her mallets like a tornado and smashes away any Marines that dare get near. As more squads of Marines appear from the barracks next to the gate entrance. Suddenly Tatsu appears out of the sky in his Hybrid point and blasts into the barracks like a comet, totally caving in the roof onto the dozens of Marines inside. A shrill ear splitting alarm starts blaring from Buster Tower. Suddenly large windows open up all over the tower and large gun plaforms appear and start raining down bullets at the Unnamed Pirate Crew. 
_
Inside Buster Tower..._
A voice over an intercom speaks loudly, *"All available units convene on the first level and await the Pirates attack. The five Guardians have taken their positions at the top levels!"*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 29, 2008)

Though Shin was busy fighting the marines the fight had been easy enough up until now so he could afford to look around at what the others were doing, what stood out was that Annie wasn't shooting to kill."How foolish."He gave a sigh but at that moment a broad marine charged at him, the marine was weiring rather weird shoes and gloves (Cleats and keepers gloves....The soccer or football as I prefer to call it)while the marine was shouting.*"You do not have the luxury of looking at your girlfriend since I will be the one that takes you out, you pirate scum!"*As soon as he was finished yelling he attempted to pounct Shin...Or something weird atleast and yelled out."Game Saver!!!"

"Fuck off."Shin said, highly annoyed by this arrogant weirdo and a second later his shoe connected with marine's face and not much later the marine was only a sparkle in the distance as he soared trough the sky.
"That was weird almost like comic relief or something."After that he simply continued kicking and punching marines since they were much too weak for his blade but suddenly something weird happened.

Something fell out of the sky and though Shin expected it to be that stupid marine it turned out to something else when it landed with a thud, He was unsure what was more shocking, the thing itself that suddenly appeared or that it wasn't even damaged or anything from the fall.It was a cake, a rather large on at that with seemingly hundreds(2 Thousand) of burning candles and the letters on it spelled."We hope We'll see you again at the 3000th one."As Shin and the marines close to him were simply staring at the cake as if it was an alien that had just landed on the planet for the first time."Cake Rain?.....Is this an illusion thingy?"He said as kneeled to see wether it was real, the marines were so stunned that they didn't even think of attacking Shin.

Unknown to them this event happened all over the world, select people were given a cake by an unknown person, From the Nonki Crew in the Grandline to Alain and Setsuka of the Makaosu.Far far above them on the moon an impressive figure was sitting with a cake of his own, the god better known as Enel was enjoying one of the many cakes his servants had baked and they were having a grande celebration for this impressive amount.

10 minutes later all the partying and cake eating had stopped and time, wich almost seemed to stood still while everyone was celebrating for unknown reasons wich turned out to be because of the special properties of the supercelebration cakes, everyone continued what they were doing again.

Shin had joined the rest near the tower and was forced to draw his sword to deflect the many bullets that rained across the battlefield.
"Since we got like 50 sets of stairs to climb, I suggest we hurry up and start climbing those stairs!"Shin yelled to the crew behind him as zigzagged trough the gunfire and headed towards the tower.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 29, 2008)

_Marine Base G-8_
Johnathan began leading the trio down a series of hallways. He would constantly look out of the corners of his eyes to look at them behind him. Yingoru gave Johnathan a suspicious look throughtout the entire trip. I swear, if you're leading us into a trap or ambush, I'll carve you like a pumpkin.  Yingoru threatened. Boyang also didn't trust Johnathan but he went along with everything. Lead you into an ambush or trap, nah. Giving you what you want seems to be the only way to get you out of here and potect this base and my soldiers. So I will do just that. Johnathan remarked without looking back at the trio. But he could feel a very powerful force in 1 of the men following him. It made him feel uneasy. The captain of the trio followed without saying a word.

Soon, they arrived to the cells where the prisoners were held. There were many criminals there, including an abundance of pirates. Well, here we are. Johnathan said looking out at the trio. The captain walked around looking into numerous cells and the people inside looking back at him. The men in the cells were tough no doubt, but when they looked up at the captain, he struck fear into them. There's a presense about him.Yingoru stood looking around and Boyang stood almost motionless with his hands behind his back. The captain looked over to Johnathan with an expressionless face. *Release them. Every last one of them. Now.* The pirates in the cells almost burst with happiness and confusion when they heard that. Johnathan's expression was a mixture of surprise and anger. Absolutely not. If that is why you are here then that is too bad. I cannot grant that request. The captain closed his eyes and sighed. *What a pity. And I would of left this place peacefully if you had done what you were told.* 

Johnathan did a gesture with his hand and many marines begin to file into the area.I have a bargain. Leave this place with only 2 released prisoners and that's it. While you still have the chance. Johnathan said in a serious manner. The captain looked over to Johnathan still with an expressionless face. *You are in no position to bargain with me.* Darver said. No position to bargain, nah. My men and I fight with honor, bravery, and for justice. We shall overcome you. Johnathan remarked. *So be it.* Darver said. Darver looked at Yingoru and Boyang and almost simultaneously nodded. Boyang would take half of the marines while Yingoru would take the other half.

Boyang acted as if he was twirling a rope, cowboy style. He then threw the rope at a group of marines. The marines seemed to be bind in some type of invisible rope. Mime round up. Boyang said in his head. Boyang then began to spin the marines around that were caught in the rope. In the process, he knocked out dozens of other marines using the group of marines bound up like a spinning hammer. Yingoru approached the group of marines he was assigned to. He took out his sword and began what looked almost like a dance through the entire group with his sword. He was swinging his sword about, but none got hit or slashed. At the end of the attack, all the mrines looked confused as to why they weren't hit. On the ground beneath their feet, was a giant carved cresent moon.  Yingoru raised his sword in the air. Lunar technique: Dancing blade of the crescent moon! All the marines within the crescent moon were slashed down. Hahaha! 1 of my favorite techniques. Ater the crescent moon dance, anyone within the crescent moon on the ground will be demolished!

Johnathan looked around to see all of his men were falling. These guys are stronger than I thought. He said. Well at least I'll take YOU out. Johnathan said looking at the captain. The captain looked back at Johnathan, face expressionles without saying a word. Johnathan punched the ground and cracked it. He then lifted up the cracked rock which was a boulder. He tossed it at the captain. The captain. The captain simply smacked the rock, like shuing a fly, and the boulder went flying in that direction. Johnathan looking surprised then charged the captain. He leapt into the air and came down upon the captain with both fist clenched. He hit the ground hard, creating a crator. As the dust cleared, it showed the captain inside the crator, unharmed. Johnathon was now in disbelief. How did you..... but that's..... what happned? Darver proceeded to give Johnathan a powerful punch in the gut. Johnathan dropped to his knees in pain and started coughing up blood. The captain merely looked at him. Johnathan got up to retaliate, but as he charged, the captain extended his arm and grabbed Johnathan's neck and began chocking him while holding him in the air. ohnathan began gasping for air. The captain continued to just stare at him. *If you don't remember anything in life, do well to remember this: Do not disobey Master Darver-san.* Darver jumped high into the air still holding Johnathan by the neck, and came crashing to the ground, Johnathan head first, creating a crator of his own. Johnathan's body was covered in stone and blood from the impact. 

Boyang had walked through the base and found the control center fo the cells. He opened every prisoner cell and the pirates ran out jubilantly. Darver looked at all of them and they suddenly stopped. *You have 1 purpose and 1 purpose only for me releasing you. You shall serve under me in my crew. Understood?* All of the pirates looked at Darver fearfully then responded in unison. _YES MASTER-SAN._ Darver nodded and proceeded to leave the base with his new following.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2008)

Suddenly in every part of the world, cakes rain down from the sky, over the Overkills, The Little Tree Pirates (where ever they are), Taskforce Absolute Justice, The Monarch Pirates, and whoever else is out there that the GM is too stupid to remember. A giant cake hits Shin on the head and splatters all over him. 

"Cake!?" he exclaims, "Where'd that come from!?"

Annie dips her finger in a untouched piece of cake ontop of the Swordsmen's head and licks it off, "Silly boy, we just had our 2000th post!" she exclaims happily. 

Suddenly a clapping noise fills the air and a chorus of voices chant, *"To 1000 more!"*

And then the action continues. "Where'd this cake come from?" asks Shin. 

Annie shoots a Marine, "Who knows fella just keep moving..."


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 30, 2008)

Her partner's sudden voice broke Larissa's train of thought. She turned behind and observed the emotionless expression forever plastered on James' face. Well, in all likelihood, that was a good thing. She didn't need another person to share her troubles with, or someone to confide in.

_"Yes. Let's move on."_

What was the point of something like that, anyway? That was what she thought silently. Someone who could relate to her problems? Where would such a person exist?

----

_With Fluck...._

The chaos user stepped off his boat. Then, he was attacked.

"Holy shit, what the _fuck_?!" Fluck yelled aloud as he scrambled along the beach. A few bullets had been fired but Fluck's adept ability to run away coupled with his great intuition that something bad is always about to happen to him had allowed him to avoid them. He turned to face his likely opponents.

Two of looked pretty non-descript, pretty much the run of the mill kind of person you see in villages, if you exclude the fact that they were wielding guns However, the third one looked somewhat more professional from the way he handled himself, although he did not seem to be wielding weapons of any kind. Fluck raised an eyebrow.

"Why are you attacking me?"

"Fluck C. Zvergher, "Agent of Chaos", 18 million reward. Quite a list of offences you have committed here, even crossing the Calm Belt...We are bounty hunters here to capture you. That is all you need to know." 

_"Bounty hunters?"_ Fluck resisted the idea of rolling his eyes. _"Them and everyone else who wants me dead."_ He drew his gun from his...uh, shirt (his cloak was now missing since he had thrown it overboard), and observed the trio of bounty hunters.

"What great luck I have. Maybe somebody will want to have it some day, and then my problems will be solved."

Ha! As if.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2008)

With James and Larissa...
The entire massive compound of CP3 is now a smoking ruin, full of dead bodies, and destroyed facilities. James and Larissa walk casually out of this carnage towards the outer gate. The young swordsman walks with his black hoodie slung low over his face with his hands in his pockets.

Suddenly he reaches inside his zip up hoodie and takes out a manila folder, and speaks which is unnatural for him, "I happened to bump into this file quite randomly....or well I suppose I was destined to bump into it as you would put it. I thought that you might find it of interest..." he hands her the folder and walks away. 

The name listed reads, _Fluck C. Zvergher, terminated by Taskforce Absolute Justice..._

Inside his hoodie James holds the folder belonging to Annie very tightly as he walks towards their boat. Suddenly a cake falls on James head.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 30, 2008)

With the unnamed crew-

Tatsu is wearing a ragidy sweatshirt, gloves, and snow boots. Not very warm, but it will do. He rushes at a group of charging marines, drops to his knees and slides through them all. He stands up and the entire group explodes in blood, "Dragon Slide." His claws have broken through the top of the gloves, "Damn, this is why I never wear gloves." 

He turns around and shoots a large wave of fire that burns another group to a crisp. He rushes in, slicing marine after marine with his claws, "This isn't too bad, what like 200 of these guys?"

On the Nonki-

Eric: Training...
He looks around at the crew, though they look pretty pathetic, he knows there are a handeful of skilled men. He then looks at the rest, unsure.
Eric: Wonder how they'll do?
He suddenly notices something attacking him from above. He leans back and shoots a chain upwards, slicing a piece of cake in half around him.

Eric: What the hell!?
All of the crewmen are dancing around, grabbing cake.
Eric: I've heard that the Grand Line has weird weather but...
A group of crewmen all slip on a piece of cake on the deck and slide around, they crash into Joseph and Paegun and fall off the side of the ship.

Eric: Crap, Chain Net!
He fires a criss crossing path of chain from each of his fingers and it wraps around the group that fell off. He is pulling as hard as he can, attempting to get them back on the ship.
Eric: No way these idiots are gona' make it...
He says to himself as he gives it another pull.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2008)

Inside the Warden's private dining room, Rek and his crew were completely unaware of the violent events happening just outside of the sound-proof, windowless room.

"KILL! KILL THEM ALL!" The warden yells from within his office through the loudspeakers. 

Hundreds of prisoners and guards were engaged in a slaughter all over the prison. "AAAAAAHHHH!!!" A guard yelled as he was smothered to death by a gang of convicts. Everywhere you went inside the prison, there was chaos and death. The bloodied corpses of both the guards and prisoners littered the ground.

Back at the dining room, Rek was calmly sipping his tea, as did Jun. Matyr and Cass were busy arguing about guns, while Ruru was preparing more tea for Rek. "Rek, I must know something." Jun tells him all of the sudden. "Who is this Prisoner 00?" She asks. Rek puts down his tea, before answering Jun's question. "Very well. Prisoner 00's real name is Elza Salisbury. She's a young woman with exceptional abilities, and was imprisoned here because of it." Cass looked ar Rek curiously. "Hey, Rek, were you and Elza..." Rek smiled at Cass. "Yes, we were lovers." Cass and Matyr looks at Rek, surprised. Jun suddenly tightened her grip on her cup, breaking it. "Really?! That's unbelievable! I mean, just look at yourself!" Cass points at Rek. " You look girlier than, Annie and Jun and me combined! All you need are a pair of breasts, and you'd really pass off as a girl!" Jun and Matyr bursted into laughter. 

"She has a point, Rek."

"Yeah, Rek!"

"If you worked out more, milord, I'm quite certain you'd look manlier." Ruru added. Rek felt sad, as even Ruru acknowledged this. "Et tu, Ruru?" He thought.

"Let's all forget we had this conversation, shall we?" Rek says, trying very hard to keep his calm expression together.

An hour later, Rek and the others were still in the prison."What could be taking them so long...." Rek wondered while being given tea by Ruru. "Shall I check on the warden milord?" The old butler asked. "Go ahead, Ruru." 3 of the guards assigned to keep Rek and the others inside the room stepped up to Ruru, alarmed. "WAIT! LET US DO IT FOR YOU!" Matyr raises his eyebrow distrustfully. He had noticed that the guards had been uneasy all day, but was not sure why. All 3 of the guards walk towards the padlocked door and are about to open it, until a piece of steel runs through the door, killing 1 of the guards instantly. 

"HAHAHAHAHA! IT'S BEEN SO LONG SINCE I KILLED SOMEONE!" A gargantuan man in chains yelled as he entered the room. The 2 surviving guards raise their rifles at him. "You'll pay for tha-" Both guards are struck dead, crushed by a piece of steel railing the man used to break free of his chains.

"Well, this is quite a predicament." Rek commented as he calmly sat at his seat while Matyr, Jun and Cass readied themselves for battle. "Ruru, finish this ruffian." The large convict stared sadistically at Rek. "HA! You thin-" Before he could even finish the man was sent flying with a single fist from Ruru, crashing through the stone wall a few meters outside the room. "He may have survived that hit, milord." Rek rose from his seat and stepped out of the dining room. He witnessed several prisoners and guards brawling in the hallway, and took this as a sign that there was a breakout. "It seems that  we have to find Elza ourselves. "

"Shall we split up, or stay together milord?" Ruru asked.

"We'll cover more ground if we split up. Everyone here is capable of fending for themselves, after all."

After agreeing on where they would go, The Monarch Crew split up. Ruru went to the western block of the prison. Matyr went to the bottom of the prison, at the highest security cells in the prison. Cass went to the eastern block, and Jun to the northern. Rek decided to go outside of the main prison building. All of them are unaware of the dangers that they will face.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 30, 2008)

OC shot two marines and headed towards the door of Buster Tower.  When he got closer, he could the door was just a massive slab of concrete that could only be opened from the inside.  OC attempted to smash through it with his crowbar, but he could only make a small dent in it.    

OC took a step back and activated his superstrength.  He heaved his arm back before smashing it directly into the concrete.  Several cracks started grow out from where OC's fist had struck, but it wasn't enough to break it.  OC moved his  fist back once again, but then stopped and lowered it.  He had another idea.  

OC headed right next to the thick door, crushing a marine's skull as he went.  He slammed his fist into the stone blocks that made up the tower.  With a crunching noise, the blocks collapsed and a small opening was formed.  OC pulled out his shotgun, ducked, and headed into the tower.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2008)

Dantes grin quickly turned to a look of rage. He stormed to Heather.

*"What the hell happened to you?! Who did this? I'll fucking tear out their spine!"* his rage was reaching boiling point and he was beginning to lose control. His arms glowed and he raced towards the girl in the net, ready to tear her apart. Gintoki quickly intercepted him

"Dante calm......." Gintoki was sent flying with a horrendous punch to his face. Gintoki was sent flying back, had it not been for his training and instinct he would have been killed.

Dante roared as he felt the remnants of a strange chi on the ship. He felt it on Heather, who had been grabbed by Death. he walked slowly towards her his eyes completely glazed over, looking like some rabid animal.

_________________________

Back on Treasure Island

Shinpachi felt a twang of regret as he remembered leaving Heather without treating her injjuries properly. He had patched he up but he could have minimized the pain.

"Hmm...I should go back and apologize." he said carrying a sack of medical supplies. Just as he walked out he was stopped by a gang of pirates.

"You wouldn't be part of the group that raided the casino are ya?" a small hairy man asked. Shinpachi looked around at the crew. 7 of them and he was injured, with both hands occupied. 'shit' he thought.

"Nope, but raiding the casino whilst a riot was going on, only a genius would think of that. I'm just a doctor in desperate need of medical supplies. Please let me go sir." the small man was pleased at the complement.

"Hah! well that's why I'm the captain." he said playing with his chest hair.

"wait captain. I don't trust him." a tall skinny man with thick glasses said. 

"Ok. use your talents to check then!" the tall man approached Shinpachi and put his hand on his head. 

"truth truth fruit: lie detector!" his other hand had his thumb to the side, ready to point up or down. after much wavering, it pointed down. "He's lying. He knows the pirates."

"Well I hate a liar. Take him boys, we just got ourselves a bargaining chip to get oodles of cash.!" the captain said.

Shinpachis world suddenly turned black.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 30, 2008)

Shin had been fighting off marines and used long ranged attacks to destroy the gun platforms that were firing at them while OC was attempting to find a way into the tower, when the supersoldier finally succeded Shin followed him trough he small entryway that had just been created."Alright let's get going then!" Shn called out to the rest before he entered.

Inside there were greeted by several marines armed with rifles who started firing away as soon as the pirates entered."I hate gunners."With an annyed sigh he used several "Gail Cutter" attacks to get rid of them while he started to head up the stairs in order to start clearing with clearing a path trough this sea of marines.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 30, 2008)

Tatsu spotted Shin and OC going through the tower and had heard multiple screams from enemies they had found, "Alright, inside sounds good to me, I'm freezing out here."

He jumped through the hole and spotted Shin taking out some of the gunners that had greeted them, Tatsu held his arm out straight and pointed his finger like a gun. It then began to grow a scale at the tip of it, "Dragon Scale Bullet"  It shot off of his finger tip and pierced through one marine after another. 

He then followed Shin and joined him in cutting a path threw the army of enemies.


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 30, 2008)

OC fired his shotgun at marines, blasting their heads off.  Shin and Tatsu soon followed him and began to engage the marines.  The two cut a swath through the marines, and began head up the stairs.  OC shot a marine lying on the ground reaching for his gun before following.  

OC walked up the stairs backwards, raining down fire on marines that were following.  One marine who was chasing after the pirates continually dodged all of OC's shots, so OC kicked him in the chest and sent him flying down the stairs.  Soon, the three arrived at the next floor.  Facing them were several agents wearing suits.  The agents pulled out guns and attacked.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2008)

_The Debauchery_

As Dante screamed and stalked the ship both girl?s eyes opened wide in surprise.  Though Nikki?s remained as so, Heather then narrowed hers.  ?I am so not in the mood for this shit!?  Heather yelled throwing a bit of a tantrum.  ?I have been robbed not once but twice!  My ship has been wrecked!  And, now your throwing a fit!?  She growled at Dante, then took a step back as she noticed the look in his eyes.  ?Don?t be an ass.?  Heather said a bit of worry edging over the anger in her voice as he edged ever closer.

Nikki looked in surprise then began to move toward Dante to stop him from getting near Heather.  Then she stops knowing she couldn?t intercept the man, her mind raced for an idea as she watched Dante.  ?Heather!?  Nikki said as she finally grasped what she was looking for.  ?The amulet!  Use the amulet!?  Nikki says looking at the necklace that hung around Heathers neck.

?Honestly, I don?t think I want to get that close??  Heather said taking another painful step back.  Her leg tried to buckle on her, causing her to clench her teeth at the pain.  ?Fine??  she mumbles as her eyes narrow knowing she couldn?t move quick enough to escape him in her injured state.  ?Let?s knock some sense into you.?  she says taking a limping step forward. ?Sometimes I think your more trouble than your worth you big ass!?  Heather snapped as she took the necklace off and attempted to slam it into the crazed man.

_
Ol? Tom and Tony_

Tony prowled her room quickly packing everything of importance to her into the burlap sacks she had grabbed.  Ratchet sat on the bed watching her frenzy through the room.  ?Alright let?s go.?  She said grabbing the sacks and dragging them out.  Ratchet began to chatter at her angrily causing her to pause.  ?Oh what now??  she said looking into the room.  Ratchet jumped down and pawed at his bed and bowl.  ?Oh damn, sorry about that??  Tony mumbled with a chuckle as she gathered up Ratchets stuff and drug everything out the door to the wagon.

Ol? Tom sighed walking over to help her put the stuff on the wagon.  Realizing how empty his life was going to be from this point on.  ?Did you take everything from the house??  He said with a chuckle trying to lighten his mood.

Blushing lightly Tony smiled.  ?Just the important stuff.?  she said as they set her stuff on the wagon and began to head toward the ship.  Ratchet scampered around their feet as Tony looked back at the only place she knew.  A tear traced down her cheek as she smiled.  Tony then turned forward, never to look back again.


The Blue-eyed Man

He looked around him at the group he had gathered and nodded.  Only the ones that he trusted and were loyal to him did he call out.  ?I think today is going to be the day??  He said to them with a smile.

?Are you sure we are ready for this James??  a short athletic man asked him.

?Of course we are.?  James responded with a grin.  ?I will be in charge after this day.  That fat man will go down now.?  he added as they headed toward the ship.

?Looks like there is some kind of trouble, again?? said one of the men that had been left to watch the ship.  

James nods.  ?Let?s just wait here for a moment and see what happens.?

The large group of miscreants spread out around the dock as James crept closer to the ship.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2008)

Dante charged towards Heather, sensing only the faint dark chi that still surrounded her. As he approached her he felt his power ebb away as the amulet grazed his arm and ciphoned the exploding chi from him.

It wasn't a full contact to the chest and so Dante wasn't completely useless but he did stop in his tracks, his fist inches away from Heather's face. He looked into her beautiful eyes as he regained his senses.

*"Oh...Ummm....Sorry?"* he said to Heather who looked wide eyed in distress and red with fury.

"What about me?!" Gintoki said, his face a bloody mess.

*"Nope. I only say sorry once a day. Personal rule."* Dante said quickly turning away before another lecture came on. He sat down and opened his bag of booze. *"Drink? It's expensive. And stolen. Just the way you like it! Hey Schizo girl! You wanna drink?!"*

Before Heather could say anything else Ace dumped three sack fulls of cash onto the deck.

*"Hehe...we robbed from Marines! We are so dead!"* Dante laughed uncontrollably as he took a swig. Gintoki also started to laugh as did Sougo. Soon the three idiots were laughing so hard, tears fell from their eyes


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2008)

?Oh for the love of?.?  Heather mumbles as she bends over catching her breath as the adrenaline drains from her body.  ?I swear, now I really wonder if you were a gift from heaven or hell??  she continues then looks at the bottle he is holding.  ?I don?t think I have ever needed some of that more than right now.?  Heather states as she moves near him and collapse on the deck taking the bottle and taking a long swig of the alcohol.  ?She doesn?t get shit!  Bad enough she tried to steal this kind of crap from me.?  Heather glares at the girl as she hands Dante back the bottle after taking a second drink.

?You guys did what??  Nikki asked in surprise before Heather could open her mouth.  ?We still need to wait for Tom!?  she growled as she looked at the men.

Heather pulled out a smoke and after taking a drag looks at the bag with a grin.  ?At least some good has come from all this crap.  Though I don?t think we will be able to replace that damn fruit.?  she shrugs slightly taking another long pull on her smoke.  

?Should I go check on Tom?s progress??  Nikki asks Heather who shakes her head.

?No, hold on a second.  We need to get this shit figured out.?  Heather says holding up her hand.  ?First, were in the hell is the asshole??  she says thinking about Shinpachi.  ?Second, how long do you think we have got before they find us??  Heather said gesturing toward the bags of cash.

?Damn it??  Nikki grumbles.  ?Life use to be so much easier.?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 30, 2008)

*"Asshole? That'd be...."* Dante quizzed

"Shinpachi," Sougo and Gintoki said in unison. "He can be a real asshole if folk are rude to him."

*"But Heather? You're not ruuude are you?"* Dante said looking at the captain taking another long drink. Again all three burst out laughing knowing just how ridiculous the question was

*"I propose a toast! Heather for Miss Congeniality!"* Dante said grinning. *"Come on Nik! The Marines will be way too busy with 300 or 400 other pirates to worry about us, they don't even know who stole the money! Let your hair down and party!!"* Dante said doing the can-can with Gintoki and Tri.

Sougo shook his head and then asked, "Who's Tom? he sounds like a bastard! I'll forgive him if his last name's Ato though." Sougo laughed at his own stupid pun

Just then an arrow came shooting out from nowhere with a message attached to it. Heather, read the note: the money you took from the casino or your friend dies! beneath was a terrible drawing of Shinpachi.

Dante was aware of the note but felt it was up to the captain as to what to do. He continued the can-can


----------



## Kuno (Nov 30, 2008)

_The Debauchery_

As the guys goof around and celebrate Heather laughs at their antics.  Whereas Nikki rolls her eyes.  ?I really don?t think this is the time??  Nikki grumbles as she crosses her arms glaring at the guys choosing not to answer the questions.

Taking another long drag on her smoke and a swallow from the bottle Heather says ?Ol? Tom is the man making the ship to get us to?well?what ever that place was that Shin?the asshole suggested.?  Heather says with a  laugh as the arrow shoots over.  ?What the hell??  She grumbles limping over to it reading it?s contents as the smoke hangs from her lips.  Heather looks from the note to the bags of money and back again.  ?Oh, hell no!  No man is worth that amount of money!?  she says wadding up the note and throwing it in a ball at the deck.  Heather then leans on the railing watching the men dance.

?What?s going on??  Nikki questioned as she looked at the note.  ?Your not going to do anything??

?Nope.?  Heather says flatly as she looks at Nikki.  ?Why should I??

?Well, we kind of need him to find the underwater treasure.?  Nikki said ?Plus he is the only one that knows how to doctor.?  Nikki looks to Heather trying to be the voice of reason though how she hates to admit he might be a benefit.

?We survived this long with out a doc.?  Heather shrugs. "And I am positive we can find that treasure without him.  Besides we still have his notes."

Nikki opened her mouth to say more but couldn?t think of anything at the moment.


_Ol? Tom and Tony_

?Come on Daisy.  Just a little further??  Tony said trying to coax the mule further into the town.  ?All these marines and people running around have her spooked.?

?Yep.  I wonder what is going on??  Tom said as he scratched his head in slight confusion.

?Who knows around here.  Let?s just get to the docks so we can settle her down.?  Tony said pulling on the reins.  Ratchet had jumped onto the wagon trying to avoid being kicked by the many people running around.

?Right.  Come on Daisy let?s keep going.?  he mumbled slapping her on the rear.  The mule tried to kick as she began to panic.

?Ssshhh?.settle down.  It?s okay?.?  Tony tried to sooth the wild eyed animal as it?s pace quickened.  ?Now she?s going!?  she added trying to keep her under control as they continued on.


_James_

?Looks like they are celebrating.?  One of them men said as he stood near James.

?For some reason??  James mumbled as he scratched the beard on his chin.  ?What?s that guy doing??  He asks pointing at the man aiming the bow at the ship.  They continue to watch him as he shoots the arrow.  Once he sees it land he takes off.  ?Follow him!?  James mutters sharply.

?On it!? the short athletic man said and began to trail the guy with the bow.

?Something is definitely going on?? James mutters turning his blue eyes back to Heather.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2008)

As OC, Shin and, Tatsu speed up the stairs causing carnage, Annie shakes her head from the entrance, "Men are idiots..." she mutters. The gunslinger calls out to Jessie and Anya to follow her back outside, "Hey over here!" she shouts. Anya and Jessie smash through a broad column of Marine towards Annie's direction. Meanwhile Annie loads a hook into the end of her gold revolver and modifies the chamber, moving her hands in a blur of movement. 

"What is it Annie!?" exclaims Jessie as she grabs a Marine by the neck and smashes him headfirst into the concrete (she actually learned this move from Garrick ironically and her brawling style has become very similar to his both by design and on an unconscious level). Anya appears right behind Jessie and erects a shield of purple energy around them, deflecting bullets.

Annie smirks at the two women, "While the boys run up the stairs like idiots and deal with all those fodder, we'll take the path of least resistance...follow me!" she exclaims and runs out the main entrance. Anya and Jessie punch their way through the wall of Marines while Annie somersaults over them picking the Marines off with her left revolver. 

When they reach the outside wall Annie aims her right revolver upwards and measures the distance, while Anya shields them with an energy barrier, "GRAB ON TO MY SHOULDERS!" she yells. Jessie backhands a Marine and sends him flying backwards, then she shakes her head and moans, "Oh not this again...." she still had nightmares of flying around with Annie like a deranged bullet. 

"This is different..NOW C'MON!" Annie yells. Anya shrugs, "Why not.." and grabs Annie left shoulder and Jessie with a dour look on her face grabs Annie's right shoulder. The gunslinger fires, *"GRAPPLE HOOK!"* and a metal claw shoots upwards, hooking into the thick concrete and steel wall. Annie presses the trigger of the revolver and the three girls go flying upwards at breakneck speed. 

As they fly upwards, skimming off the icy wall, Annie shoots with her free hand, picking off the various Marines who are operating the gun platforms on each level while Anya shields them from stray bullets, and of course Jessie screams like a lunatic, almost crushing Annie's shoulder from her utter fright. 

"EASE UP SIS!!!" Annie bellows at Jessie. Suddenly they reach the end of the line. To their left is a huge window with metal bars and to their right is gun platform. The three Marines who operate the platform look at them with wide eyes and turn around the huge cannonlike gun towards the girls but Annie is far faster and she blows away their kneecaps within a heartbeat firing so fast its as if she didn't even fire at all. 

Anya leaps away from Annie and lands on the platform, her hands glow with purple energy and she punches the large gun, blasting it to smithereens. Meanwhile Jessie jumps off followed by Annie, and the girls blast through the wall entering into a floor that looks like a regular office. Annie rubs her right shoulder and glares at Jessie, "You need to work on that fear of flying, sis..."

Jessie looks down at the floor sheepishly, "Yeah sorry...well at least I didn't vomit this time..."

"We're on the 42nd floor," says Anya pointing to a large sign on the wall with floor directions. Beneath them the floor rumbles and they can hear the faint sound of battle. "The boys must still be on their way up.." mutters Annie as she looks around the deserted floor, which seems to be utterly barren. She doesn't like this eerie feeling at all and she instinctively loads her most powerful ammunition into her revolvers. 

"Let's go pay these Guardians a visit...the boys will catch up soon I'm sure," Annie says and the girls nod. They sprint down a hallway towards the next set of stairs. 

The 40th floor and upwards have been left unoccupied of standard troops due to the destructive power of the Guardians. On the 45th floor, the first Guardian sits in front of a wall of black and white monitors, observing the battle. Then the man notices three girls have already reached the 42nd floor and are fast approaching his level and he smiles.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 30, 2008)

"We should.....!!"Alph tried to yell at the girls but they were long gone before he could finish his sentence and so added softly."Stick together...."He mimicked a sigh, he had seen Shin do this many times before and he felt that this would be an appropriate time for one.Though it had been a smart move to head up from the side of the building, something the those three brawlers didn't bother to think of, it wasn't smart to split up like since they already were hopelessly outnumbered.

"Logically the guys will run into more opposition so I will assist them."He said to himself as rushed trough the entryway and used his thrusters to catch up with the guys, he had created a completely new body and recreated most of his weaponry with the more durable and lighter materials he had stripped from the cyborgs and then had simply removed and inplanted his powercore and memory drive into the second body while the first would function as a spare.
Right now his thrusters were capable of making him go twice as fast as before and the materials could withstand the heat much better so his thrusters could be used for a longer time before a cooldown period was needed.

Though even with this increased speed it still too him 30 floors to catch up with them since those three seemed to dashing up the stairs with an insane speed while they were still cutting,blasting, burning, firing, smashing and whatnot any marine that had been unlucky enough to get in their way.what had been mostly responsible for the defeat of many marines was a new combination attack Shin and Tatsu had discovered on accident because of the small room they had wich caused the two attacks to connect with eachother.

Shin had been using a new attack that he had developed for his Solar Surge mode, he had only been testing it out on actual humans since the attack itself did little damage but the strong winds that it produced would knock back many marines and most into eachother or against the wall causing damage that way but when Tatsu unleashed a powerfull breath of flame the attack combined into a single destructive attack that could take out almost a complete floor filled with fodders with each attack.

"We're getting close to the guardians so let's do that attack one more time so we can hurry up and fight some real opponents."Shin said to Tatsu who smiled in response."Sounds good."The dragonman replied while preparing to take another large amount of marines.

"Dragon's Flame!"Tastsu yelled out and he exhaled a large flame aimed straight for the marines.Shin switched his Divine Dawn once again so that the blunt side was facing the marines and yelled out."Reversed Sirocco!"And a strong wind was the result of this, the wind fed the flame the oxygon it needed to grow and the result was a sea of flames that roasted most of the marines, they were lucky that the tower was completely made out of stone and so there was little danger the fire could destroy the tower easily.

"Shin's Ultimate Burning Strikeecimating Reverse Sirocco!"Shin yelled out while they climbed the stairs leading to the 42th floor."What the hell are you talking about?"Tatsu replied confused by that....Attack name?he hoped so since atleast that would make a little sense.

"I named that combo like that, sounds cool right?"An angrily glare was Tatsu's first response before he said."No, far from cool.....It should be named.....Dragon's Judgement: Burning Ocean!"The two were staring angrily at each other and forgetting completely about the marines so OC and Alph were forced to take care of whoever survived that attack and it was only their arrival on the 42th floor, or better said who they ran into there, that stopped them from getting into a brawl with eachother.

"How the hell did those girls get here faster then us."Shin said, actually offended and ashamed by this.....Yes he could be an ignorant jerk like that, he though women were weaker yet out of respect for them being the fairer sex would never lay a hand on one.....Well he had weirder things about him.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 30, 2008)

-At Marine Base AA-01

Commander Arkinha, the Commanding Officer of Marine Base AA-01 was on a Den Den Mushi with Lt. Mark Drake.

Arkinha: "Are you sure that's what you want?"
Drake: "Yes, I am positive.  It'll make them feel more like comrades.  It'll be good for them."
Arkinha: "I see, I'll prepare my men."
Drake: "Thank you for this opportunity, sir."

Arkinha put the Den Den Mushi down on his desk and got on another Mushi wired to the whole base, "The group Lazy Hunter is coming here for repairs and training.  The training will be tough, and their Commanding Officer wants each crew to face off with each other.  Get ready."

-On the Nonki

Everyone on the deck were looking over at the Marine Base.

Paegun: "Big place."
Jae-Sung: "What kinda training do you think we're in for?"
Eric: "I bet that it'll be tough, be prepared for anything."

-30 Minutes Later

The Nonki docked at the Bases harbor and the loudspeaker came on, "This is Lt. Mark Drake, everyone proceed off the Nonki and proceed towards the base."

All of the Marines looked at each other and just proceeded off the ship and started to walk towards the Base.  As the crew was walking another group of Marines headed down towards the Nonki with carpentry tools.  The Carpentry Marines glared at the Nonki crew as they walked past each other.

Paegun: "What was with those stares?"
Joseph: "Don't know, this is weird."

The Nonki crew finally reached a large wooden gate and it opened up in front of them.  Inside the gate were two tables with four Marines at each table.  One of the Marines started to talk.

Marine #1: "Please leave whatever weapons you have here at the table, after the training you will get your weapons back."
Marine #2: "We will explain the nature of this training to you after you relieve yourself of you weapons."

The Nonki crew put their weapons on the table.
Marine #3: "The nature of the training is this.  You will fight all of the Marines here without the use of your weapons, if you have a Devil Fruit power than you may use it.  During the course of this training, you may retrieve your weapons, that is if you can take them back."
Marine #5: "You may also take any of this Base's Marine's weapons once you eliminate one of us."

All of the weapons were put in a sack and a lone Marine grabbed the sack and ran inside the Main Building.

Marine #4: "The training starts now!"

The seven Marines that were left flipped their tables towards the Nonki crew and brandished sabres and pistols.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2008)

On the coastline of Tango Island an ebony colored boat moors itself along the frigid waters. Three figures step out carrying two inert passengers. A woman with auburn hair steps forward and looks up at the vastness of Buster Tower. The noise of warfare can be heard, gunfire, explosions, and loud alarms. The base of the tower is in a smoking ruin and smoke filters out of blasted out windows in the upper floors. 

"So those fools actually took the bait eh?" she muses to herself as she marvels at the destruction. 

The woman turns around and look at her two comrades, "Murasaki, Serena, make sure those two are tightly secured, we don't want to lose our bargaining chips!"

The black clad ninja nods wordlessly as he holds an unconscious MJ over his shoulder, her hands are bound with seastone handcuffs. Next to the Ninja, Serena drags Marcks along the icy ground like a sack of potatoes, his hands and feet are bound with thick rope chord.  

"These two aren't going anywhere mistress Pamela..." replies Serena. 

"Obviously, but lets not get careless. The boss doesn't want any hiccups occurring at this critical juncture," Pamela responds. As the three of them make their way along a dirt road towards Buster Tower, Marcks quickly opens one eye to get a glimpse of his surroundings and then closes his eye again a second later. 
_
The 42nd Level of Buster Tower..._
As the girls run up the the stairs fropm the 42nd level, they hear arguing down below  but the voices are quite familiar. The rest of their nakama come running up the stairs and stare at the girls in confusion, Shin in particular is dumbfounded. 

"How the hell did those girls get here faster then us." asks Shin. 

Annie scoffs at him, "You dumb pig whats that supposed to mean huh? Never get a boy to do a woman's job!" she exclaims proudly. Anya pumps her fist in the air, "That's right, spoken like a true Amazon Lily warrior!" she replies. 

Alph quickly interjects before the gender war escalates. As an Android he has no preconceived prejudices against any group, "Why don't we continue this another time and move on towards our objective?" he suggests. 

Annie laughs in amusement, "Isn't it ironic...he's not even flesh and blood but he's more man then the rest of you punks...hehe!" she chuckles devilishly while pointing at Shin, Tatsu, and OC, just to rub it in. If Alph could feel embarrassed that's exactly what he would feel at this moment and he looks around at the walls awkwardly.

The Unnamed Crew makes their way up the next 3 levels exploring each floor but surprisingly they are all uninhabited and totally deserted. Shin laughs boldly, "Heh they probably got scared of us and hightailed it out of here..." he says. Annie shakes her head and thinks quite the opposite. Finally they reach the 45th level and enter into the most unexpected environment possible. The entire floor has been converted into a giant jungle forest. The temperature here is much higher and the humidity extremely elevated and you can hear the sounds of insects crawling and many birds chirping, in the distance a faint growl can be heard. "Why would they build a jungle in here anyway?" asks Tatsu.

"Maybe so they can take a break from the harsh cold outside..." suggests Jessie. Annie exhales sharply and removes her thick red scarf and leather gloves, "Dang its hot in here!" she says in huff.  As the crew make their way through the forest, the sounds of rapidly beating drums fills the air. The entire crew quickly takes a defensive posture and look all around. Suddenly the bushes in front of them rattle and a huge man in a ripped up and dirty black suit jumps out. He stands perhaps 7 feet tall, and his face is painted with white and black paint to resemble a human skull Around his neck is a necklace made of miniaturized skulls and he holds a giant spear in his right hand. 

He laughs loudly and dances around, "GEMIGEMIGEMIGEMIGEMI!!!! The name is Tak and none of you's is going to pass by me...THE JUNGLE GUARDIAN OF LEVEL 45!!!!!" he bellows loudly. 

Annie quickly steps forward, "I'll take George of Jungle...you guys keep going," Annie mutters and she unbuttons her peacoat and throws it to the grassy floor, drawing her revolvers, "I'll catch up when I get the key off of this fool."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2008)

Inside his office, the Warden views the massacre happening inside his prison with amusement. He has not expected the prisoners to put up a fight, and believed that they would all fall like flies. Regardless, his plan was perfect. Within hours, the freed prisoners will be dead, giving the World Nobles little reason to stay in his prison. He knew that he may be berated by some of his superiors, but he was confident that his actions will eventually be heralded as a 'beautiful act of absolute justice.' If only Rek and the others had stayed in their room.

"Oh,crap." The Warden exclaimed when one of his guards reported to him that an old man in a butler suit was trashing marine and prisoner alike, asking where prisoner 00 was. "What do we do, sir?" The guard asked. "What do you think, you moron!? Get those spoiled asses out of here before they end up dead!"

Matyr had arrived at the bottom part of the prison with relatively few injuries. Many of the prisoners were too busy fighting the guards, and those that dared strike the mechanist noble were easily trounced by his array of miniature weaponry.

Matyr noticed that all of the cells at the bottom part of the prison were completely empty. There was also a large steel box, which he hypothesized to have held the most dangerous prisoner in Bisrach. "Most of the peasant convicts here must've ran off already... looks like I wasted my time here."

As the noble turned to leave, he was suddenly struck by a foot to the face. "Agh!" He grunted. "You're still alive? Strange, most people die when I kick them." A skeletal figure in prisoner's garb stood before Matyr, both of his legs sporting a pair of ball-and-chains. His eyes were slit, his nose was nonexistent save for a pair of open holes on his face, and his skin was pale as a snake's. "Must be these damn shackles. Thought they'd be useful in fighting, but I guess I was wrong." 

The machinist noble rose from the floor, surprised he survived that hit. "Well, this peasant is definitely not Elza Salisbury..." Matyr thought. "Guess I can blow him up." Matyr quickly lights a stick of dynamite hidden underneath his cloak and throws it at the man. Despite the shackles on his legs he dodges the attack, and counters with multiple kicks, propelling the ball-and-chain at him. Matyr barely dodges each attack, and falls back to a wall behind him. "For a peasant with chains tied to his legs, he can move."

The prisoner smiles sadistically, amused at Matyr."Listen up, kid. I'm one of the 6 Maximum security prisoners of Bisrach, Prisoner 05. I got sent here to this prison for killing 1000 people. The only reason I'm not at Impel Down is because none of the cells there could ever hold me."

"Well, then, you should be wishing they did, peasant." Matyr said comfortably, drawing out 2 handguns. "Guns, eh? I shoul still be fast enough to dodge those." Matyr begins to fire at Prisoner 05, and true to his word, he dodged every bullet with moderate difficulty.

"Let's try this, then." He takes out a bomb from his vest and throws it at the floor, engulfing the area with smoke. He then wears a pair of platinum knuckles and charges at Prisoner 05, only to be repulsed by an iron ball hitting him squarely at his chest.  "Think a little smoke will stop me?!" Suddenly a small bomb hits Prisoner 05 at his back, and explodes on impact. "You talk too much." Matyr says, clutching his chest in pain. "You'll pay for that." Prisoner 05 removes his shackles and begins to move at twice the speed he did with them. The convict fires more kicks, all of which hit Matyr with perfect accuracy. Matyr was now a bloody mess, seemingly devoid of life. "AND NOW FOR THE FINISHER!" Prisoner 05 raises his leg and is about to smash Matyr's head, when he feels a sticky substance growing at his back. 

"Red Napalm." The sticky substance begins to heat up, causing discomfort for Prisoner 05. "It's made from the juices a particular strain of Tulip from Helios island, in the West Blue. When exposed to a certain amount heat, it combusts quite quickly." The heat quickly turns to flames, engulfing the prisoner. "Too bad for you Bisrach is a tropical island." Prisoner 05 screams in agony as the flames completely cover him. "Why..you..." Smiling smugly underneath all his injuries, Matyr takes out another bomb filled with Red Napalm, igniting him even further until he is reduced to bone. "That's what you get for hitting a noble, peasant." He tries to stand up, but the pain of being kicked multiple times prevents him from doing so. "Maybe I'll take a rest first."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 1, 2008)

Gintoki breaks away from the can-can to take a piss he was still laughing at some bizarre innuendo when he noticed a crumpled up note on the deck. 

"Hmm - wonder what this is." He opened it up and read it. He sighed and put it in his pocket; it wasn't the first time he had been held to ransom because of Shinpachi. It was almost routine now to go and rescue him from something or other. 

He walked to the others scratching his head. "Come on guys, Shinpachi's gone and got himself kidnapped." he said not forseeing a problem with Heather

"Ughhh. Not again." Sougo said taking his rocket launcher.

*"Wait guys. I think Heather may have something to say."* Dante said sitting down on the side, forseeing an argument

"What's there to say? A crew member's been kidnapped, we save him, end of story. Unless you've got a plan?" Gintoki said, facing Heather with his half opened eyes.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 1, 2008)

At the western block, prisoner upon prisoner piled up inside an open cell, each one defeated by a single fist from an old man in a suit, who kept repeating the same words over and over again. 

"Where is prisoner 00?"

"Hey, old man, I'll tell you were that bastard is." Ruru turns around and sees a large prisoner with tatoos all over his body. He had green spiky hair, and jet black eyes. "But first, I have to kill you!" 

The large prisoner flings his hands in the air and slams them on the floor, causing a massive fissure that sends stones dropping onto the bottom floors. With agility surprising for his age Ruru manages to land safely on the first floor. 

"You're fast for your age." The prisoner said as he jumped to the first floor. "Too bad I'm stronger than you!" The prisoner charges at Ruru, striking him with punch after punch. The Veteran Pirate quickly transforms into his beetle form and takes each hit. "Pretty good, young one." Ruru comments. "But I'm afraid this is where it ends." Ruru counters with a bombardment of punches, which sends the large prisoner flying to the wall.

"You old bastard...." The prisoner whispers as he stands up. "I'm prisoner 04! You think I'd die from that!?" He charges at Ruru and strikes him with a right jab, but the old pirate dodges the attack by flying. "Regardless of your rank, you have yet to reach even half the road of life. I, however, have been at the end and back. It's time I teach you about the facts of life, young one." Ruru flies at Prisoner 04 at great speeds and hits him hard with his 4 arms. "Tetra Hammer." 

Prisoner 04 flies through the first floor and crashes to the basement, missing an injured Matyr by the hair. "That was close...." Ruru lands on top of the prisoner and grabs him by the neck. 

"I shall ask you once again.Where is Prisoner 00?"

"Vol...cano..." Prisoner 04 mutters before passing out. "I see." He notices Matyr still injured on the floor and decides to carry him back to the ship.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 1, 2008)

“I do have a plan.”  Heather said pulling out her smokes.  She lit a new one off of her old one.  Blowing out the smoke and tossing the already smoked one into the waters below she looked back at them.  “My plan is to wait here until Ol’ Tom brings that machine then we leave.”

“Heather…”  Nikki said thinking.  “We do kind of need….”

Heather put up her hand cutting her off.  “With the amount of money sitting there we could by a hundred Shinpachi’s.”  

“But…” Nikki began to protest as Heather shook her head.

“Now, now, now…”  James said as he walked up the gangplank on to the boat.  “Is that a way to treat a fellow crew member?”  he said with a laugh as both girls looked at him.  “You wouldn’t leave someone you care about behind would you?”

Heathers eyes narrowed as Nikki looked horrified.  “I care about no one.  You should know that James.  So are you behind our missing crew member?”  Heather asked as she limped forward.

“Damn it….”  Nikki whispered hiding behind the guys, her teeth chattering as she fought tears.  Her nightmares approached.

“So help me James…I will do to you what I did to The Boar.”  Heather said grabbing for her dagger which she had forgotten to replace.  She growled slightly as she approached.  “I will use my hands…”

“Now Heather.  He actually sent me here…”  James said smiling at her.  His blue eyes sparkled as he stood his ground.  “I thought this would be the perfect opportunity.  You scratch my back, I’ll scratch yours…” He grins widely at her.  “Come on…what do you say?”  he added as he stood near the gangplank awaiting her answer as his men stood on the dock below, a couple moving there way up.  "We are not behind it.  But, we know who is..."

“Fuck off.  He got himself caught then he can deal with it.”  Heather said whirling around to her crew and taking a few steps forward.  

James raised his eyebrow to her.  “Wow, still the cold hearted bitch I remember…”


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 1, 2008)

"No..." Tri looked at heather. "We cant leave him behind i mean it was his idea to go to Atlantis!.. Plus Dante would be dead with out him remember the giant robot on syren?" Tri smirked and looked at heather. "Your call tho! I mean i would keep em but whatever!" Tri sat down with his eyes closed.

"I well do whatever!" Ace said walking and taking a look at hunter. "Remember me?" Ace joked picking up 5 bundles of cash. "Want it back? To bad bitch!" He said putting it just out of her reach.

"Ace!" Tri said as Ace snapped back. "Be nice to the guest!" Tri said getting up looking at hunter. "I suppose..." Ace said as he noticed James. "Who teh hell is he how long was he here?" Ace asked clueless.

"Ace...Why do we keep you on here?" Tri said looking at him with a sigh. "Because i can make money!" Ace said with a cheesy smile. Tri just put his head down in a look of disappointment.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2008)

*The Adventure of The Great Warrior Marcks - Part 1*
The ninja Murasaki carries along MJ on his shoulder and Serena drags along Marcks up a secluded wooden path. Pamela leads her two subordinates towards a wide snow capped Oak tree and nods, "Leave them there..." she commands. 

Murasaki gently leans back the unconscious MJ against the tree trunk while Serena unceremoniously dumps Marcks on his head, right next to MJ. Both crewmembers are ill dressed for the cold weather, Marcks lays barefoot, still in his pajamas while MJ has on on nothing more then a glorified nightgown, that true to her style shows off her ample cleavage. 

"Serena, stay here and watch them while Murasaki and I scout out the tower, we'll be back in ten minutes," Pamela orders. Serena sighs, "But Mistress these two weaklings aren't going anywhere! I can be of help to you and the boss!" she protests. Pamela quickly glares at Serena and the younger woman cowers and bows her head, "You will do as you're told Serena, don't let them out of your sight, am I clear!" Pamela asks in a harsh tone. Serena looks down at the ground and nods slowly, "Yes mistress..." she mutters. 

"Murasaki, come..." commands Pamela, the ninja nods wordlessly and follows Pamela towards the tower. Meanwhile Serena kicks an inert Marcks in the midsection in frustration, "Stupid old hag, thinks she can tell me what to do..." mutters Serena. After five minutes of pacing back and forth, Serena yells in anger, "I'll show them that I'm ready!!" she shouts and she runs up the path towards the tower. 

As soon as Serena is out of sight, Marcks quickly opens his eyes, "OOOOWWWWWWW!!! She kicks hard!" groans Marcks as he lays upside down on his head right next to MJ. For the last two hours he had played like he was knocked out and it took all of his discipline to keep up the act. The young marksman's hands and feet are bound with thick chord that he can't break out of but he flops over to his side and looks up at MJ, who has her eyes closed and breathes shallowly. 

"MJ...hey MJ..." mutters Marcks. He inches up closer to the woman and sees that her hands are bound by Seastone handcuffs, then he notices a hairpin in MJ's long and silky black hair. Marcks slowly but surely climbs up next to MJ and he shivers from the cold but ignores it, "OI MJ!!!!" he shouts in her ear. The lady doctor groans and slowly nods her head around.  "OI MJ WAKEUP!!!!" Marcks yells. 

"Oh just shut up..." mutters MJ weakly, she has a splitting headache and feels totally drained. Her arms and legs feel numb with cold and she shivers intensely. Marcks smiles, "MJ hurry up and lean the top of your head into my mouth..." Marcks says. "EXCUSE ME!!!" exclaims MJ, fully regaining her senses. Marcks shakes his head in annoyance, "YOUR HAIRPIN I NEED TO GRAB YOUR HAIRPIN WITH MY MOUTH SO I CAN PICK THE LOCK OF THOSE CUFFS!!" he replies.

"You can do that!?" asks MJ slightly impressed. Marcks shrugs, "No but I saw it in a comic book..." the boy replies sheepishly. "Greeeeeeeaaaaaat..." responds MJ, "My fate hinges on a prepubescent boys comic book obsession..." but then the woman shrugs,_ why not_ she thinks, _its better then freezing my but off out here and waiting to die..._

MJ leans the top of her hair towards Marcks face and the boy manages to grasp the thin hairpin between his teeth, "DON'T SLOBBER ALL OVER MY HAIR!!" exclaims MJ. "Shorry..." mutters Marcks with the hairpin stuck in his mouth. Marcks crawls over MJ's body towards her cuffed hands and suddenly Marcks slips and he faceplants right into MJ's bosom. _Wow this feels so comfortable..._thinks Marcks...._very warm and soft..._

"GET OFF MY CHEST AND HURRY UP YOU DOLT!!!" shouts MJ.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 1, 2008)

Dante had his eyes closed and had all the menace of a 5 yr old. He was acutely aware of the situation but wouldn't move unless Heather or Nik were threatened.

Sougo was a different matter altogether, he leaped next to the two girls and aimed his rocket launcher straight at James' chest.

Gintoki was unsure as to what to do. His long time friend had just been rejected aid from the captain tha was supposed to help him.

"Ugh...I'm sure you tow have a lot of catching up to do, but we have to find our friend." Gintoki glared at Heather

"I don't usually get irritated, but your complete lack of...." he looked up and down her "anything, is really pissing me off. Shinpachi saved your life. Shinpachi organised the acquisition of the fruit in the first place. Without him you wouldn't have been able to get this pissed. Shinpachi will be the one to guide us to Atlantis."

"Being on the same ship as you gives me a headache and is far to much effort." he shot a look at James and drew out the Red Queen to his neck.

"Tell me what you know and I'll reconsider drilling you a new airhole."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 1, 2008)

"I'll catch up when I get the key off of this fool."

Shin watched her remove her coat and draw her revolvers, readyto take the weird jungle guardian, he glanced around the damp jungle floor in order to find the door that led to the stairs but couldn't find them rightaway because of the plantlife."We'll take care of the rest, I'll try to wrap things up quickly since little Annie might need some help from the Smokin' Samurai."A simple good luck was too difficult for him so with that he signalled the rest to follow him.

"I can't see much but judging from where the stairs leading up where on the other floors I guess that it should be this way."they made their way trough the jungle and like he expected they found the door they were looking and headed up the stairs leading to the 46th floor.

As the heavy doors opened the were greeted with yet another unexpected sight, It looked like the stepped into a Japanese garden with a Japanse mansion built in the centre.What stood out besides the several ponds and many Cherry Blossom trees were the walls and the ceiling.A symbol was painted on them,  

"I do not recognize that symbol."Alph commented while he and the rest glanced around the floor, Shin was the one that answered him.
"It's a flag."The crew turned to him, surprised by him actually having information about the usually all brawns and no brain swordsman that disliked thinking unless there was no other option."The flag of the Rising Sun, it's the flag of the homecountry of my parents and many others that lived on the island where I grew up."

His parents had told him many stories of the island and also, like most of the townspeople, they proudly displayed this flag in their homes and had built similarly styled houses and gardens."Nihon Island, it's called but right now it's nothing more then a barren wasteland and the citizens migrated to different islands like Nihonto island."

At that moment a killing intent radiated from the house, it seemed that the guardian had finally sensed their presence and was not pleased by their presence."I'll take this one."Shin said as he took off his jacket and gloves."What the hell are you guys waiting for !?"He was getting impatient the crew realised that and so headed for the stairs leading to the next floor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2008)

*The Adventure of The Great Warrior Marcks Part 2*
Ten minutes later Pamela and Murasaki return to where they left Serena with the two captives. They both freeze when they see that Serena is gone but Marcks still lays in the same position head down position and MJ looks totally out of it. 

"Murasaki check on them!" Pamela orders and the Ninja strides towards Marcks and MJ. "Where did that stupid girl go!! I swear I'll kill her!!" 

"Mistress Pamela!" Serena calls out and she appears from up the path. Pamela glares at Serena, "I TOLD YOU TO WATCH THE PRISONERS! WHERE THE HELL WERE YOU!?" Serena cowers slightly, "I...I was preparing the boat for when the Boss..."

"DID I ASK YOU TO PREPARE THE BOAT!?!?" Pamela hollers at the younger woman, she strides towards Serena and her right index finger transforms into a wooden spike, "Must I teach you to mind your place?" asks Pamela with full killing intent. Suddenly Marcks screams...

"GOTCHA HAHA!!!!!" Murasaki falls backwards with the seastone handcuff secured on his right hand and he collapses in a visibly weakened state as the seastone drains his Devil Fruit power. Marcks pumps his fist into the air and slams it into Murasaki's face buth then he howls in pain and rubs his fist, "OUCH!!! Your head is hard!!"

Pamela immediately forgets that she was about to kill Serena and just looks slack jawed as this 16 year old boy has singlehandedly neutralized her most reliable subordinate. Suddenly all ten of her fingers transform into wooden tendrils with spikes at the end, "DIE WHELP!!" She shoots all ten wooden spikes at Marcks with tremendous speed but suddenly as the spikes reach within a foot of the boys face...

*"Arachne's blockade!"* MJ shouts and a wall of black threads forms in front of Marcks, blocking the wooden spikes but only just barely. 

Pamela yells in outrage at MJ, "BIG MISTAKE!!!" and she retracts her wooden spikes, she looks at Serena, "Finish the whelp and I'll kill her...we don't need them now that the boss is ready..." She neglects to mention to Serena that she will kill her next. 

Serena nods and grins at Marcks, sharp metal Claws pop out of two metal enclosures on her wrists and they spark with electricity, "Come here!" she says menacingly and leaps towards Marcks. The boy screams and immediately runs away into the forest, "I'll be right back MJ!!!! Just hold on for the Great Warrior's return AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!"  Serena immediately gives chase and MJ facepalms, "Idiot...."

Meanwhile Pamela strides towards MJ like a cat ready to snack on a mouse, "Let me show you the full extent of my abilities..."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 1, 2008)

?Tch, tch, tch?? James chuckled as he played with the tip of his sword.  ?If you do anything to me, you won?t find out about your friend.  Now will you??  he says giving a smile to the man then once again he focused his piercing blue eyes on Heather.  ?So what will it be cap?n??  he said almost mocking her.

?You are the same ass I remember??  Heather said looking from Gintoki then to James.  She rolled her eyes slightly.  ?I have always said from the beginning that if you got caught you would be left!?  she snapped at Gintoki as she tried to pace.  Lighting yet another cigarette she glared at both the men.  ?Fine.  We will save him.  But, so help me if I regret it I will kill him myself!?  Heather snapped.

?Hhhmmm?? James said grinning.  ?Maybe you have developed heart somewhere in that beautiful body of yours.?

?Don?t count it!?  Heather said with a glare causing James to laugh.

?At least you still have that spunk I have missed so much.?  He said through his laughter.

?Just get on with it James.  What is the deal.?  Heather said with a glare.

?I will tell you where your friend is.  After you help me deal with The Boar.?  James said with a shrug.  ?Or, rather YOU help me, while a few of my friends help them.  Deal??

?First, it?s not my problem you haven?t gotten rid of that bastard yet.  And, how am I suppose to help??  Heather asked as she glanced at Nikki.  

Nikki?s eyes were a bit wild as she stood as close to Dante as she could without touching him.  Usually so sure of herself in a fight she was actually looking for protection.

?I already have that figured out and I will tell you on our way.  Besides, you owe me one.  If it wasn?t for me, you two wouldn?t have gotten out of there that night.?  James said his smile fading.  ?You know I am right.?

Heather glared as she saw Nikki cringe out of the corner of her eye.  ?Fine.?  she said gritting her teeth actually worried to much would be said in front of Nikki.

?I will give you a few minutes to prepare.  My man will be back with your information shortly.?  James said nodding to the crew as he headed back down to the dock.

Heather began to limp to her cabin as she turned around.  ?Nikki will stay here with that girl.  The rest of you will go get the asshole.?  she goes to open the door then hears a voice.

?Heather?  Nikki??  Ol? Tom says with a yell as the wagon moves up the dock.  ?You girls here?  We have the thing you ordered!?

?Why now??  Heather mumbled as she turned around to head to the rail to speak with him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 1, 2008)

With Shin on the 46th floor, garden of Nihon.

Shin had already unsheathed his blade while the source of the killing intent was getting closer, when it started to get really close he could hear a ringing noise until the man finally came into view, it was a thin old man with a long beard holding a ringed staf.

"Well isn't this dissapointing."Shin sighed, he had expected a great swordsman coming from the island that supposedly invented Kenjutsu itself yet here he was standing across an old fart like that, he looked like he would break his hip if you exhaled too close to him."Damn kids with their loudmouths waking up an old man like me from his nap, when you reached my age you need your afternoon nap otherwise I get cranky."

"Let's get this over with, Oji-san."

The crew on the stairs leading to the 47th floor

"I wonder what kind of enviroment this floor will have?"Alph mumbled to himself but was even more interested in who the next guardian would be and what kind of powers the guardian would have.When the reached the floor the stepped into a room with it's walls and ceiling painted light blue with clouds, the room itself had dry grass all over the floor and the occasional dried out tree and bush but what was really amazing were the animals that roamed around on the floor.

"Is that an Elephant there in the distance?"Jessie asked but before someone could answer her a man arrived riding on a zebra, he was wearing a safari outfit with a hat and everthing and he even sported a monocle and was smoking from an ivory pipe."How exciting!"The man exclaimed."Finally new game to hunt."As he said this he grabbed something from behind on the zebra and what he pulled out was an Howdah Pistol, a large double barreled that was originally to be used as defence again tigers, lions and other large dangerous animals but Monty uses this weapon in a different way.

He fired once at Jessie who stood closest to him, but Alph managed to jump in front of her in the nick of time and bullets had torn holes in his arms but had flattened against the metallic armor that was underneath his artificial skin."I guess it is my turn to be.....I think the correct term is heroic."

M.J. VS Pamela

"I hate to fight but since I'm freezing my cute little behind off....You're going down bitch!"Mary yelled out and intented to attack Pamela but had to hit the deck, or the snow in this case, and had to roll several times trough the colds snow with only her nightgown on to evade the wooden darts Pamela flung at Mary. "You're quite arrogant for a common whore."Pamela said calmly while she continued her attacks.

"Arachne's shot!"M.J. called out while on the ground and with her index fingers aimed at Pamela.Threads shot out of the fingers but they slammed into a wooden shield Pamela created, seemingly blocking the attack effortlessly."Who's arrogant now? old hag!"She manipulated the threads and pulled them in causing Pameal to slip because of the surprise and the slippery snow.

"Arachne's decimation!"She went in for the kill but Pamela simply giggled made a waving motion with her hands.A second a nearby tree swatted Mary away and right into a second tree, the branches of that tree started to wrap around the doctor while he heard  was still spinning from that blow.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 1, 2008)

Dante stood up and stretched. He looked at Nikki and then at James as he left the boat and whispered in her ear.

"After we save Shinpachi, just say the word and I'll tear off his balls and stuff 'em down his throat. He pisses me off." 

Gintoki put down his sword and Sougo his rocket launcher after they heard that Shinpachi was going to be saved.

"Don't underestimate that man. Even now, he's probably working for you." Gintoki said.

___________________________________-

On a ship somewhere.

"Gyaaha! We're gonna be rich in a few hours boys!" the small hairy man said clearly counting his chickens before they had hatched. Shinpachi was tied to a chair with the tall skinny man with the Truth fruit stared at him

"Are you planning an escape?" he said with a knife to his throat, "Answer or I'll cut off your fingers."

"No." Shinpachi said, "but I would like to know something." Shinpachi had faith that Heather would come to his aid, so didn't need to escape. He had profiled her and the crew almost perfectly. The tall man nodded at the request.

"You know about a guy who dresses up in a long black hooded garment, carrying a scythe. He beat the shit out of me and my captain and...." Everyone stopped in silence in the small room and looked at Shinpachi.

"Wait. You telling me you got the Touch of Death?" The captain asked, looking at him. His face went pale.

"Well....he kicked me in the ribs..."

"GET HIM THE HELL OFF THIS SHIP!" the short man said, They picked up Shinpachi, untied him and made him get off the ship.

"You wanna know about him. Ask about the 4 horsemen of the apocalypse!" They quickly pulled up the anchor, "Anyone who is touched by Death will die within a year. He finds you no matter where you hide! Move out!" The ship soon sailed away

Shinpachi looked at his surroundings. There was no sign of any Casinos or even buildings. Just miles of beautiful wheat fields and some huts dotted around. The pirates kindly gave him back his medical supplies. He sat down and started to treat his wounds.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2008)

_Level 45 - Annie vs Jungle Guardian Tak..._
"We'll take care of the rest, I'll try to wrap things up quickly since little Annie might need some help from the Smokin' Samurai," Shin says as he and the crew exit through the jungle. 

Annie rolls her eyes and scoffs at the swordsman. The idiot is too immature to just say good luck, "Pffft...yeah you're smokin' somethin' alright fella, 20,000 Beli says I beat this freakazoid before you finish your fight!" she hollers. 

"OI! There's a fight going on here!" Tak yells at Annie and shakes his huge ivory spear around, which is twice as tall as Annie herself, "But don'tcha worry about your nakama. My friends upstairs will take good care of them, JYABAJYABAJYABA!" he laughs. 

Tak stands well over 7 feet tall and huge muscles bulge beneath his ripped black suit, his face is painted in a black and white skull design and he has a necklace of skulls around his neck. Tak grins widely at Annie and looms over her like a giant, "You look so little and delicate like a china doll, but I can see in your eyes the soul of a demon."

Annie shakes her head around, "Blah, blah, blah..." *BANG!* She fires at Tak so quickly her hands move almost invisibly but Tak is no longer standing in front of her and he reappears behind Annie, striking downward with his huge ivory spear. Annie rolls forward as the spear hits the dirt floor creating a crater, as she spins around she fires back at Tak. 

*"SPINNING SPEAR!"* shouts Tak and he whirls his Ivory spear around in a circle so fast it creates a shield that deflects the hail of bullets. He charges at Annie and spins while still spinning his spear, meanwhile Annie backflips rapidly, creating space and firing away. 
*
"SPIRALING SPEAR!"* Tak spins around and hurls his Ivory spear at Annie as fast as a bullet. Annie focuses on the spear with her eagle like eyes and nimbly somersaults into the air and lands on the spear then she backflips off of the weapon, high over Tak's head and she fires downward at the top of his head. The bullets rip into the mans skull and he collapses to the ground instantly his body spasming. 

Annie lands on the jungle floor and crouches, still aiming at Tak's body. Tak spasm's once more and then remains still. The gunslinger smirks, "Too easy...I bet that idiot Shin is still getting his ass kicked...now where's that key?" she wonders. As she walks towards Tak to examine his suit pockets, suddenly the Guardian's body starts smoking and bubbling into a mass of brown looking liquid that smells like sulfur. 

"What the f...." Annie exclaims, Tak leaps from a treetop behind Annie and smashes his massive fists over the girls head. Annie barely leaps away at the last second and rolls away. "JYAMBAJYAMBAJYAMBA!!! My secret power little one. Can you figure it out before you die?" he says and he whistles. Out of the jungle a savage roar can be heard and a giant panther the size of a small elephant comes crashing out of the bushes. Tak pets the panther and it purrs, "This is a rare Amazon Lily bred Panther that my friend upstairs got me for my birthday, his name is Mufasa and he's going to gnaw on your bones..." Suddenly the Panther growls and darts out at Annie with lightning speed.  

_On the 48th floor..._
The remaining crewmates exit onto the 48th floor and true to form, the environment is entirely unexpected. They exit onto a huge desert expanse, the heat here is searing and intense and it blurs the air around them. There's nothing but sand dunes around in every direction, even up above in the high ceiling, they've somehow managed to simulate the harsh sun with huge lamps. 

Jessie removes her parka and puts her hand over her eyes, "Should've brought sunglasses..." she mutters. Suddenly the sandy floor around them starts to tremble. "LOOK!" shouts Anya and she points at the ground where something very huge burrows towards them. 

A huge worm looking creature blasts out of the sand and writhes about in the air, it opens its massive jaws wide revealing dozens of dagger like teeth. The massive creature would be comparable in size to even Tatsu's full Dragon Point. It looks down at the young pirates and then speaks in low growling voice, *"I am Leto the Desert Guardian, none of you shall pass by me!"* 

Jessie moves forward and spins her giant mallets around in each hand, "I feel like smashing something big, I'll take this one..." she says boldly. Anya quickly rushes forward, "No offense but you'll need help with this thing. Mind if I help?" she asks. Jessie nods and smiles back at Anya, "Yeah sure..."


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 1, 2008)

OC ran up the stairs to the 49th floor.  He was standing on a massive cloud bank and there was a large rainbow directly in front of him.  When he looked up, OC could see stimulated lights of stars.  He took a tentative step forward.  The clouds were spongy, but they held .  He walked over the rainbow and put his hand on it.   

The rainbow was made out of thin, bendable plastic.  As OC put his hand on it, it began to vibrate.  "HERE I COME!" A short man with green clothes and a beard could be seen sliding down the rainbow straight at OC.  He was smoking a pipe and was sliding down in a massive, black pot filled with golden coins.  The pot slammed into the ground and the man got out of it.    

To say he was short would be an understatement.  The man barely hit three feet.  He had a large green top hat and a short brown beard.  The man pulled the pipe out of his mouth.  "Hallo thar, laddies," he said to OC and Tatsu.  "I believe ye might be trespassin'.  Bad stuff happens when ye trespass." "I'll take care of him."  OC pulled out his pistol and gestured to Tatsu who headed up the stairs to the next floor.  "Are ye sure ye want to do this lad?" OC didn't bother answering.  He pulled down his pistol's safety and opened fire.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2008)

_Annie vs Tak..._
Annie crouches behind a tree trunk as the huge Panther, Mufasa, sniffs the air in front of the tree, growling menacingly. The gunslinger silently loads one of her special cartridges into her gold revolver and creeps around the tree with uncanny stealth, gained from years of harsh training and put into practice far too many times for Annie's tastes. 

She slowly creeps up behind Mufasa from around the tree, suddenly the panther spins around and leaps at Annie who fires in response, "Foam Round!" A cartridge explodes in front of Mufasa into a giant foam ball that engulfs the giant creature, wrapping around it and trapping it. Annie breathes a sigh of relief and kicks the giant ball of foam which is now as hard as steel. 

Mufasa growls harshly at the girl as the foam encases its entire body up to the neck, Annie laughs, "Don't worry kitty, the foam will degenerate in a couple of hours..." she actually is partial to cats. "Now where's that nutjob master of yours?" Annie wonders. 

Somewhere in an open clearing of the jungle, Tak sits cross legged on the Jungle floor. He holds a tiny straw filled doll in one hand and holds a golden strand of Annie's hair in the other and he chants rhythmically, visualizing Annie in his mind. Tak takes out a small pin from his pocket and licks it, then he sticks the pin in the dolls knee.

Closeby as Annie hunts for Tak suddenly she feels a sharp pain in her knee and she collapses to the floor, grunting in pain. "Ugh! What the hell was that!?" she mutters. The gunslinger examines her knee but sees no scar or entry wound but it feels like someone has just stabbed her knee. _It's that weirdo's power_, she thinks. Annie quickly gets up and sprints through the jungle, blocking out the pain the way she was taught, letting the adrenaline take over. "Gotta find him!" she exclaims. 

Tak smiles and can feel the connection with Annie hold firm, he takes out another pin and licks it, stabbing it deep into the doll's chest. "JYAMBAJYAMBAJYAMBA!!!" he laughs maniacally. 

_With James and Larissa..._
It is night time and the two Makaosu agents are close to their next target. James sleeps in his cabin, dreaming. In his mind we can hear a girl's voice, _"What did they do to ya fella? You're not a killer!!"_ The girl hugs him and cries on his shoulder, _"I love you and I'm not going to fight you so just go ahead and kill me because then this whole thing was a waste..."_ Suddenly blood splatters everywhere. 

James screams and wakes up in a cold sweat. He quickly gets up out of bed and starts doing pushups with just his left thumb, it relaxes him and gets him back into his proper frame of mind, where emotions can't hurt him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 1, 2008)

Tatsu rushes up the stairs, he makes it to a room that is completely dark. He spits a little flame on the ground giving him some light, he hears a loud screeching "YEEEAAAAAHHHHHEAAAAHHAHAAEEAH!!!" 

Tatsu grabbed his ears and covered them, "What the hell?!" From the ceiling a platform dropped down slighty and a man with a guitar on his back, mic wrapped around his neck, a drum kit in front of him, and various other instruments skewed around himself lows down slowly.

"YEAAAH!!! Welcome to the show! Can you handle my room of ROCK!!!!" The man screeched into his mic, echoing through the entire floor.

Tatsu stood up, bravely, "Don't worry guys, you can keep going, I'll take him on." He gets into a heroic pose and then stops for a moment, "Wait a minute...45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50..." He says, while counting on his hands, "Crap! I'm the last one!" He gets into a depressed position, "I wanted to be a hero..."  he says as he plays in the dirt.

"HEEEEEY!!!! Now, theres no time to sulk there, you gota' be prepared to RoooooOOOoooCK!!!!" He pulls out his guitar and begins to go into a solo.

Tatsu stops again, "Wait, so the floors are Jungle, Oriental, Desert, Rainbow and..." The man looks down at him and continues to rock out, "Rock..." He gets into the difficult part of his solo, "WHAT KINDA' FLOOR IS THAT!"

The man sulks into a depressed position of his own, but quickly recovers, "Don't disrespect the power of rock now..." He hits a certain chord on his guitar and three lights, all different colors, flash down on Tatsu, who covers his eyes slightly with his arm, "YOUR THE STAR TONIGHT! Too bad there can only be one star in this show, yours truly!"

He begins to laugh histerically into his mic, "How did this guy become a Marine Guardian..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2008)

_Annie vs Tak..._
*"KILLSHOT!"* Tak's head explodes and his body crumples to the ground but like the last two times his body starts smoking and bubbling and dissolves into a foul smelling liquid. Annie crouches down with one knee on the ground and she pants heavily, "Not again..." she moans, "What's with this guy!?" This is the third time that she has killed him or so she thought. 

"AGGGH!!" Annie howls in pain as she feels another stabbing pain deep in her spine and she falls to the ground, in a temporary state of paralysis. Whatever it is that Tak is doing to her leaves no wounds on her body but the pain is cumulative and she suspects that internally the injuries are slowly mounting. 

"JYAMBAJYAMBAJYAMBA!!!" Tak's laugh echoes in the jungle, "Have you figured out my power yet little one?" he asks. 

Annie forces herself back up through sheer willpower, "No, maybe you can explain it to me when I kill you permanently this time!!!" she yells in response. Another stabbing pain hits her in the back of the neck and she grits her teeth more in fury then pain. 

"Your tolerance for pain is exceptionally high but frankly I can kill you whenever I please. However, first I want to know something. Who sent you here and why?" Tak asks. 

"GO TO HELL!!"  replies Annie. Somewhere closeby Tak presses his thumb and forefinger on the throat of the straw filled doll in his hands. Annie feels a tremendous force close off her windpipe and she gasps for air, then the force releases suddenly and Annie breathes again. 

"Do you see now little one? My Devil Fruit power is among the most feared, even by the Logia's themselves. All are subject to my mercy when I have them in my sights. Now tell me who sent you here and why? Do you even know why you are attacking this Tower?" he asks her. 

"FUCK OFF!" yells Annie and she unstraps her triple barreled rifle from her back, loading her most powerful ammunition, "Let's lock and load!!! *GUNSTAR ROUND!*"  Annie unloads all her ammo into the jungle around her, huge fireballs explode with enough force to vaporize low grade steel. She fires in every direction blanketing the entire jungle and blowing the flora to smithereens.    

Another stabbing pain hits Annie but this time deep in the heart and she clutches her chest and drops the rifle to the ground. Her heart beats rapidly and she can hear it like a snare drum in her ear, she falls to her knees and coughs up blood. "I can't let it end like this..." she mutters as she feels her heart slow down suddenly and the jungle around her quiets down. All the fire and smoke seems to fade away and suddenly the world seems to open up to the Gunslinger, just like on Bliss Island when she was blinded and near death. 

The sensory overload almost overwhelms her and her head spins around. Annie closes her eyes and it helps her focus. In her minds eye its like she can see all the things around her vibrating with their own energy. "Just like last time..." mutters Annie, she can sense everything in the jungle, the trees, the plants, even the rocks and concrete walls surrounding the floor, "It's the breath of all things..." 

Then suddenly she can feel Tak's presence nearby, no its not him, her senses tell her its another decoy and she extends her range even further, then Annie sees it, the key to his powers. "That's it!!" she hollers as she opens her eyes and she speeds away into the flaming jungle.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

?Tom??  Heather said questioningly as she leaned over the railing.  ?What?s going on?  Why are you here??

?There you are!?  Ol? Tom said with a grin as he walked up the gangplank.  

Tony looked around at the men and blushed lightly not normally around so many people at once.  ?I didn?t even check my appearance?? Tony mumbled to herself.  Out of nervous habit she grabbed Ratchet and held him close as she followed her father onto the deck.   ?We finished early!?  she says giving Heather a small smile though it fades quickly as her look turns to worry.  ?What happened?  Are you okay??

?It?s nothing Tony.  Don?t worry about it.?  Heather said waving the girl off.  ?I can?t believe you finished already.  Though I have to admit I am grateful for that.?  Heather adds as she thinks.  ?_At least something is going right?.? _

?Yep.  I think you will be down right proud of her.  Now as to payment?.?  Tom said scratching the back of his head nervously.

?Right?I told you I would pay you handsomely.  Why don?t you take one of those bags sitting over there.  Should be enough for you to live grandly the rest of your life.?  Heather said with a grin waving toward the bags.

?Well now??  Tom said glancing at the bag his eyes going wide.  He shakes his head slightly.  ?Not enough honestly??

Heather choked on the cigarette she was smoking at his words.  ?You can?t be serious?!? she exclaims to him through her coughing.

?Now I was looking for something more.?  He said looking around the ship.  ?You seem to have an able bodied crew Heather.?  Tom says with a sigh trying to find the right words.  ?Though I don?t know if anyone can run that contraption.  Pretty complicated you know??  Tom says glancing down at the wagon then back to her.  ?Since you don?t have the time for me to teach you how to run it?Tony is going to go with you.  That is what I seek in payment.  Nothing more.  Nothing less.?

?You can?t be serious!!!?  Heather explodes.  ?I have to much shit to deal with right now Tom.  Stop the joking.?  She adds taking another drag on her smoke.

?I can?t tell you the reason this is so important to me.?  Tom says glancing at his daughter knowing that Heather or Nikki would understand.  ?It?s that or nothing.  I will destroy that machine in a second.?  Tom said feeling guilty for being mean about the issue.

?Damn it?I don?t have time to argue with you right now.  Fine.  She goes with us.?  Heather said with an angry shake of the head.  ?Nikki!? she snaps.

Nikki nodded at Dante?s comment then quickly moved to Heathers side.  ?Help Tom and Tony get that thing loaded.  Put those bags away.  And, toss that girl over the side?or hell?at least make her useful.?  She says gesturing as she sets her orders.  ?Tony run in my cabin and get me my dagger.?  she adds pointing to the door of her cabin.  

Both girls nod and quickly begin to move.  As Tony hands Heather her dagger she limps to the gangplank.  ?Dante, Ace, Tri, Gintoki, Sougo.  Go save that asshole!?  she began to walk down the gangplank toward James as the short athletic man approached him.

They began to whisper quickly then finally James nods.  ?Take five of these men with you.  Plus the men Heather is sending and rescue the crewmember.?  James then grabs Heather roughly by the arm and begins walking.

?Damn it James!?  Heather growled.  ?I am a bit injured!  I can?t move that fast!?  

?Fine??  He says stopping and turning toward her.  James then tosses Heather over his shoulder and heads out his other men following him.  All that could be heard are the more colorful words of Heathers vocabulary.

As the group walks away the man that James had been speaking to walked to the deck.  ?My name is Scotty.  Let?s go save your friend.?  Scotty said in his normal happy tones.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 2, 2008)

Jun Fei Qin stands alone in the middle of the 3rd floor of Bisrach Prison's north wing. She had asked every living being she had met as to where Prisoner 00 was, but everyone she asked tried to attack her. This led to a trail of bloodied, impaled, and sliced-up bodiess which led to her current location. None of these people know where Prisoner 00 is...perhaps I should find Rek instead..." Before she could take another step a knife suddenly lands infront of her. Alarmed, she takes out her spear and aims it at the direction the knife was thrown.

"Ho, ho! Good one girly." A hunched old man appears before Jun, carrying several knives with him. "I've been hearing that you're looking for Prisoner 00. You're in luck. I'm called Prisoner 03, and I happen to know where Prisoner 00 is." The old man said to her. "I see. And what is it that you want in return?" She asks. "Nothing much, girly. I'm an old assassin who hasn't gotten a good fight in a long time. If you manage to survive against me for 3 minutes, I'll tell you where she is." The old man throws a knife in the air and catches it in his mouth.

"I see." Jun said. "Then I shall not disappoint you." Jun fires a bolt of red energy from her spear that crashes onto the wall, but misses the old man completely. "Hoho, Long Ryuu? Now that's something I haven't seen in a long time." The old man says behind her. The old man strikes Jun with a bolt of red energy from his knife, similar to the one Jun used against him. "I know Long Ryuu too, girly. I'm a master of the Baihou stance." Jun somehow manages to dodge Prisoner 03's counter attack, and backs up to a wall. "Then I must use every skill at my disposal." Jun gets into Baihou stance and fires more bolts of red energy. "Ho, ho, You're a fiesty one. Emerald Shift!" Prisoner 03 dodges each attack effortlessly, with green energy coming out from his body as he did. 

"Amazing." Jun thought. "His Baihou Stance; Emerald Shift is perfect." Realizing that ranged attacks were ineffective, she charged at the old man and struck him with a slashing attack from above. "Red Maw? Well, that's ineffective, girly." The old man blocks the attack with his knife, and counters by throwing another knife at Jun. Jun barely dodges the attack, but is grazed at the right arm by the knife. "I'm not done yet." With speed surprising for his age Prisoner 03 charges at Jun and stabs her several times at the chest, arms, and legs. "Missed the heart, I see." Prisoner 03 comments. 

Jun fell back, and hid behind one of the stone pillars that supported the prison. "This man is quite powerful." She thought. "But I must defeat him." SHe gets from behind the pillar and charges at the old man once again, this time, spinning her spear as she assaulted him. "Ah, the Willow strike! Using the fundamentals again I see?" The old man comments as he barely avoids being ripped to shreds by the attack. "But I can do that too." After getting some distance he raises his two arms, each holding a knife, and begins to spin just as rapidly as Jun was.

The entire 3rd floor of the Northern Wing was repeatedly beaten and bashed as two human tornadoes clashed against each other, blowing away everyone in their path. "I must finish this." Jun thought. She suddenly stops spinning and jumps mid-air, then lunges her spear at the center of the old man's head. The old man manages to stop spinning and dodge the attack, but not before having his left arm cut badly by Jun's spear.

"I'm impressed, girly. It's been 2 minutes, and you're still alive. But this is where it ends." The old man gets into Baihou stance and his eyes and knives begin to glow red. "BAIHOU STANCE; CLAWS OF THE TIGER KING!" The old man charges at Jun and strikes her with a fury of knife lunges. Jun is able to dodge many of his attacks with Emerald Shift, but a majority of his strikes hit her hard. 

In Jun's mind, she remembers the old teachings of her master back at the Jade Empire.

_10 years ago, The Jade Empire_

In a monastery deep within the mountains of the Jade Empire, a 10 year-old Jun watches with earnest her master's demonstration along with her fellow students.Jun's hair was a lot shorter back then, but her steely gaze was the same as it was today.
The demonstration as being held in front of a waterfall not too far from the monastery. A middle-aged woman wearing Crimson oriental robes wielding a spear was standing before a crowd of students, all of which desired to see a master of Long Ryuu perform. "Greetings students." The woman bows to everyone, and everyone does the same to her. "Before I begin, I must ask you all, what is strength? 

"It's when you beat people really fast!" A little boy said.

"No, it's when you can lift 50 Dragons with a single hand!" A girl sitting next to Jun answered.

"That's wrong too! It's when you can set people's bodies on fire by punching them!" An older student said.

"Mesmesmesmes!! You are all correct and mistaken." The instructor said. "Strength is not just the speed at which you gain victory, nor is it the ability to lift dragons or set people on fire. Strength is when you are able to move with your soul. Observe." The woman swings her spear in the air and slashes the waterfall upwards, cutting the raging body of water in half. Everyone was astonished, especially Jun. "Remember, students. When you are able to move with your soul, you will attain true strength."



Back to reality, Prisoner 03 prepares to strike his final blow. "Well girly, it's been 2 and a half minutes! Looks like it's over!" Prisoner 03 jumps into the air, still bloodlusted by the Claws of the Tiger king, and prepares to deliver 2 deadly stabs to the neck.

"Move with your soul." Jun's mind falls into a deep state, and her surroundings begin to disappear. At first she is afraid that she has died, but then she sees numerous rivers flowing around her. Above her was a red waterfall, about to fall at her.

"Move with your soul." Jun's heartbeat begins to slow down, as does everything else. She sees a red flame floating before her. The flame seems strangely cool, and Jun slowly grabs this flame by the hand. The flame goes inside her body, and begins to glow within her chest.

"Move with your soul." She raises her spear into the air, and strikes the waterfall. The flowing body of water is split into two, and dissipates.

Back in real time, Prisoner 03 falls to the floor, a deep wound in his chest. "I can't believe it....this girl can use Tohofuhai...." He thought. When Jun came to, she found the old man lying on the floor, beaten. "Well done, girly. Haven't had a fight that good in a while." He says, his eyes returning to normal. "That poor girl...she's in the volcano." The old man says. "T-thank you." Jun replies. As she turns to leave, the old man calls out to her. "When you see her, I hope you take her to her to that  strange guy she keeps telling everyone about. From what I can tell, she really cared for him." A strange feeling fills Jun when he hears the old man. "Strange guy..." She gets out of the Northern Wing and sees Rek in the yard, facing a large man in Prisoner's garb. "Rek..."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2008)

Dante watched as Heather was carried off like a sack of potatoes. She said words Dante never even knew could be used together. One such sentence would stay with him forever

*"i*c*st ridden, ass licking, donkeycock sucking, fatherfucking twatface! I think that covered everything."* Dante said. If she could swear that much she was probably fine. He looked down at Scottys overly happy face and stared at it. He stared back still grinning. the two proceeded to stare at each other for a good 5 minutes, Gintoki looked at both of them and joked

"If you're going to kiss then do it now!"

Scotty kept grinning. "Lets see who chickens out first!" he said drawing closer to Dante, who replied,

*"No way I'm going to lose!"*

As they drew closer and closer they each tried to gross each other out. Dante held onto Scottys waist, Scotty flicked his hair back and held onto Dantes shoulder. Soon both were a millimeter away from touching lips, each hoping the other would chicken out, but they didn't, much to their horror. Sweat dripped from Dante and Scotty as they gulped preparing themselves for the final contact. Their eyes closed and...

Suddenly a rocket fired onto the ground where they stood sending both men flying and covered in ash. They both ran to Sougo and embraced him

"Thank you so much!" they said in unison.

"Welcome. No way would have I been able to sleep if I saw that. Now...lets save Shinpachi!" Sougo said


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 2, 2008)

The short man turned and jumped back into his pot.  OC's bullets whizzed past the short man's head.  The short man began to huff and puff on his pipe.  Smoke shot out, straight at OC.  It wrapped around him and grabbed him, dragging him to the man in the pot.  

OC kicked and flailed around, but he couldn't get out of the solid smoke's grip.  He grabbed some of the cloudstuff and held on as hard as he could.  The smoke tugged on him, but OC's grip on the cloud held.  Suddenly, another stream of smoke grabbed OC's wrist and violently yanked his hand off the cloud.  OC's body was lifted into the air and brought straight to the pot.   

OC slammed down into the pot with a thump.  The pot had grown much larger.  Now, it could fit dozens of people.  The top of the pot was several feet over OC's head.  His legs were buried under hundreds of gold coins.  The short man was standing on the other side of the pot.  "I told ye it was a bad idea to come here, laddy.  Now I'm goin' to half to kill ye." 

The short man raised his arms.  In the pot, thousands of golden coins were raised into the air.  Together, they were shaped like two arms.  The short man swung his fist in a jabbing motion.  Half of coins shot forward and smashed into OC's face.  Cuts began to open up and blood started to stream down his face.  The man swung his other fist.   

OC brushed blood gushing down his forehead away from his sunglasses.  Suddenly, more coins smashed into his face.  "Ergh!" OC attempted to hit them with his crowbar, but the coins moved away before the crowbar hit.  The short man clapped his hands.  OC glanced to his sides and saw thousands of hard golden coins about to smash into him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2008)

_48th Level - Jessie and Anya vs Leto The Sand Guardian..._
Across the massive desert landscape, Leto the giant sandworm Zoan burrows underground towards Jessie and Anya. Jessie swings around her giant mallets in her hands and smirks, suddenly she charges forward straight at Leto. 

Anya shakes her head in bewilderment at Jessie's one track mind, "I don't think that charging forward like that is the best idea!!" she hollers. "It's the only way that I know how to fight!" replies Jessie and the girl meets Leto head on, *"DOUBLE MALLET STRIKE!"* the girl exclaims as she raises her giant mallets into the air and smashes them down into the ground where Leto is located underground. As the mallets hit they create a huge explosion of sand and the ground vibrates with the destructive force of the blow. Suddenly Leto roars and blasts out of the sand right under Jessie and flings her into the air. 

Leto opens up his giant maw, revealing razor sharp teeth. He attempts to swallow Jessie whole but the girl spins around in mid air and blasts the giant sandworm in the face with both her mallets. *BABLAM!* The force of the mallets rebounds off of Leto's head and hurls him backwards. 

Suddenly Anya charges forward her fists glowing with purple energy and she punches Leto in his massive side with her full force releasing the pent up energy of her Devil Fuit power. The energy radiates into the sandworm and blasts him away, Leto roars in fury and quickly burrows back into the sand. 

Jessie lands back in the sand and smiles at Anya, "Nice teamwork!" she exclaims. Anya nods and high fives Jessie. Suddenly the sand around them starts shaking and collapsing inward. "Uh oh!" remarks Jessie as she tries to keep her balance.

*"I HAVE PROTECTED THIS LEVEL FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS AND NONE HAVE DEFEATED ME. YOU WILL BE NO EXCEPTION!"* roars Leto in a deep voice, *"EMPEROR SANDWORM POINT!"* A huge columns of sand flies into the sky and out leaps Leto in his hybrid form, standing 10 feet tall, leathery gray scales cover his entire body and he has sprouted massive treetrunk like legs and arms, with thick, sharp looking, claws at the ends. Leto's wormlike neck wriggles back and forth and he opens his mouth wide revealing a tongue that stretches out 15 feet into the air. 

"That's gross!!" exclaims Jessie. Leto laughs and smashes his large fist into the sand, sending a huge shockwave at the girls. Anya and Jessie both simultaneously punch at the ground and send their own shockwave that intercepts Leto's attack but then Leto appears out of the sand behind Anya and pulls her underground. 

"ANYA!!!!" shouts jessie and she leaps into the sand trying to grab the girls hand but she disappears.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

_The Debauchery_

Nikki, Tony, and Tom looked on at the two men almost horrified at what they were witnessing then the rocket exploded.

“Damn it, Sougo!”  Nikki yelled looking at yet another hole in the deck of the ship.  “Heather is going to be so pissed.  You should have just let them do it.  Dumb asses…”  she muttered with a sigh.  Now that James was gone she had relaxed quite a bit.  She liked Scotty, always had, James scared her because he was The Boars right hand man.  “We will worry about the holes later.  Let’s get that thing on board…” she mumbled looking at Tom an Tony then her eyes strayed to the little thief.  “I will let you stay there on deck for the moment.  In case we need you.” Nikki snapped at Hunter.

Tony looked around surprised and more than slightly intimidated by the people around her.  “The holes will be easy to fix…” she assured Nikki quietly.  “Let me rig something up to lift that beast on the deck.”

“I am sure there is something on the dock that will help.”  Nikki said to her as she looked down at the tarp covered machine.

“I am sure there is, but we are going to need something to drop it in the water anyway.  Two birds with one stone…”  Tony muttered as her mind was already working.  She climbed up into the riggings swinging one way then the other.

“That’s my girl…”  Tom muttered smiling up as  a tear sparkled in his eye.



_Heather_

“Damn it James!  Put me the fuck down!”  Heather screamed in anger.  “We need to figure out the plan!”

James just laughed at her.  “The things you have picked up in your vocabulary.  I thought you were a lady Heather.”

“What ever gave you that fucking idea!”  she continued to yell.  “Just put me the hell down!”

“No.  We need to move quickly and your injuries impede us.”  James said still laughing.  “So the plan is simple.  You get put in his bedroom…” 

Heather cut him off.  “You expect me to FU-”

The laughter from James was so loud that it drowned Heather’s complete sentence out.  “Oh Heather…”  he began as the laughter from him and the other men finally died down.  “After what you did to him last time…” James said as he shook his head.  “He couldn’t do that to you if he wanted to.  You made him a complete eunuch!”

“Good!”  Heather said with a grin.  “Serves him right after using that thing on Nikki…”

The laughter stopped at that moment as they all remember that long ago night.  Some shook their heads while other sighed.  They were thieves, murders, hired men, they did not prey on woman the way the other half of the group did.  

“There will be a gun under the pillow.  Make sure you deal with him.”  James said somberly.

“It will be my pleasure.”  Heather said as she stopped struggling.  Only thinking of the joy that she would feel and the relief that Nikki would have.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 2, 2008)

Shin VS Jiraya,46th floor, Garden of Nihon

"Yet another young boy with a katana crosses my path."Jiraya said as he looked Shin over, the old man was not impressed by what he saw and expected that his opponent was a katana carrying DF using pirate like most of them, in Nihon this was seen as dishonorable.not that Devil Fruits were not eaten by the warriors of that island but if there was one thing that all of the different styles of weapon users agreed on then it was impossible to be a great weapons master if you relied on a DF to increase your strength.

"Are you looking down on me, oji-san?"Shin replied with a snort."I find it rather ironic that someone who seems to have so much love for the former nation of Nihon is currently working with the very same marines that were responsible for Nihon's destruction."

"Well this is a surprise."The old man mused as he wirled the ringed staff around, the ringsringing loudly as he did so."You're too young to have been born in Nihon yourself so you're probably from one of the blues where most of the citizens migrated to,icluding your parents, it seems unlikely that you would know of Nihon otherwise."

"Yeah, my parents were among the many that fled the country because of the war and headed for the blues to escape the Grand Line with it's many battles between pirates and marines."He took on an attacking stance since this was taking too long."I'm in a hurry so I can't afford to chat much longer with a hypocrite carrying a noisy stick." He performed a long range attack, thinking the old man would probably have some weird Devil Fruit ability since he didn't look like much of a physical fighter so Shin wanted to end this quickly before the old man got a chance to use those abilities.

"Cross Gail Splitter."In a blur the swordsman slashed the air twice resulting in an X shaped slash that soared trough the air but  when it came withing Jiraya's range the old man simply smashed the attack away with his Shakujo."It will take more then that to defeat Jiraya, the old man with the noisy stick."

But Shin was already on his way to finish the old man off in close range, when the blade clashed into the Shakujo the force knocked Jiraya backwards, who crashed into a Sakura tree with such a force that the tree snapped in two and fell on top of Jiraya.

"It seems I'll have to get serious for this battle, this old body of mine can't keep up otherwise."Jiraya said shortly before he climbed out from under it and dusted himself off."Sei Mei Ki Kan!"He called out before the man's skinny and slightly hunchbacked body straightened and grew in size as the muscles expanded.

"Life Return?"He translated, it was the old language of Oda that was spoken on Nihon and Nihonto among other places."I didn't know a Devil Fruit ability like that existed."

"Who said that it was a DF fruit ability, this is the power of a true hermit, becoming one with nature has given me complete control over my body from the tiniest hair to strongest muscle in the body."He stuck out his tongue and made wave like movement with it, it was a rather disgusting sight but it didn't really seem like something only a hermit could do.

"I underestimated you, I expected you to be a lowly Devil Fruit user but you've achieved something quite amazing."Shin said shortly before the two dashed towards eachother, both ready to fight seriously now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2008)

_Annie vs Tak..._
As Annie goes into Rambo mode and starts blasing away the entire jungle with her Gunstar Rounds, Tak leaps away just barely avoiding the fiery inferno. "That infernal girl!! Whats wrong with her damaging this sanctified ground!" Totally ignoring the fact that he's been using her as his personal voodoo doll. He ducks behind a large boulder as all the trees around him alight in flame. 

Tak takes out another pin and licks it, "Let's end this, little one..." and he jabs the needle deep into the chest of the voodoo doll in his right hand. This technique would ordinarily cause a heart attack in a normal person and was Tak's favorite assassination move back in the old days with Cipher Pol but that girl must have the heart of goddamn horse he thinks because he can still feel her beating heart in his mind link with her, "This child is a demon!" he exclaims in annoyance and he opts for the most direct approach and starts to rip the dolls neck off.  

Meanwhile Annie speeds through the flaming jungle following her newfound sense of awareness, her heart pains her tremendously and she hopes that it doesn't give out on her....again. Closeby but still far off she can somehow feel Tak's growing frustration. "How am I doing all this?" mutters Annie to herself, she has never felt this kind of ability before since Bliss Island and thought it gone forever but her near death experience must have triggered it again. 

Suddenly Annie leaps into a clearing and finds what she's been eagerly looking for. Hidden discreetly at the edge of the jungle next to an alcove in the wall are five life size straw dolls dressed to look like Tak and next to the dummies are three pools of brown liquid. Annie smirks, because it confirms her theory, she had already killed what she thought was Tak, three times over. Through her awareness, Annie is able to intuit that Tak is somehow able to transfer over his injuries, even mortal one's over to these dolls. First Annie throws a tiny black cartridge over to the ground then she quickdraws and rips the dolls full of bullets, blasting them to smithereens. 

Smoke drifts from her gun barrels and she smiles, "Now you've just got one life to live fella..." she mutters but then she feels the most painful ripping pain in her neck as if its being torn off but there are no visible wounds on her neck. Annie screams in pain and clutches her neck feeling as if her head is being cut off, her vision blacks out and she stumbles backwards. 

"JYAMBAJYAMBAJYMABA!! You've only got one life too..." laughs Tak as he emerges from the burning jungle. In his right hand he holds a tiny doll who's head is almost ripped off. The head dangles downward held on by just a couple of threads. 

"Now answer my questions and I'll just end it, Little one..." says Tak.

The gunslinger mumbles weakly, "Piss off..." then she points at Tak's feet, tiny black cartridge lays only an inch away from him.  

"I saw you coming from a mile away..." Annie laughs weakly and she blacks out from the sheer pain. 

*KABOOOOM!!!* 

The cartridge explodes hitting Tak point blank range and the doll in his hand is incinerated instantly.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 2, 2008)

_CP5 base with Anglora and Jackie_
*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!* A loud explosion was heard at the CP5 base as several Cp5 members were blasted through the air by a lance of sparks. The ceiling now how a giant hole in it. Anglora continued her raid on the CP5 base with her long, deadly sparking nails, slicing down numerous agents in the process. Then, a special squad arrived to greet Anglora and Jackie. They wore bits and pieces of armor along with a sword. The apparent leader had a full suit of armor own, the only place bare was his neck and head. A tie drapped down from the armor around his neck. Ye have committed the sin of slaughtering my men. Death is thy price! Ye stand no chance against soru and shingan. CHARGE! All of the men charged Jackie and Anglora as they prepared for battle.


_Darver and his crew_
The black ship slowly sailed away from the Marine base G-8 as it was left in turmoil. Darver stood on his ship overlokking his now large crew. Boyang and Yingoru stood towards the front to listen to their captain. Darver's captain coat on his shoulders swayed in the wind as the ship casually cruised on. *From this day fourth, we shall be known as the Chaos pirates.* Darver waved his hand and the flag of their ship was raised. It was a rather mean looking skull with the symbol of chaos behind it. (Picture this:  but the skull is much bigger and is taking up most of the picture). The crew cheered as the flag was raised.

One of the pirates on the ship yelled out the question _Master-san! What is our goal?_ Darver looked at the pirate with cold eyes. Yingoru snickered as Boyang shook his head in disbelief. *Your goal is to serve me to the best of your abilities. You should feel honored to be part of the Chaos pirate crew as we will become the strongest crew in this world.* Darver said plainly. The pirate looked timid now and bowed. _Yes Master-san, understood. Forgive me. I am very hnored to be here._ Darver looked on and the ship continued to sail.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 2, 2008)

On the 50th Floor-

The rocker swings his arms around and finally hits a chord on his guitar, triggering a series of lights to come on in the room revealing that they are on a giant stage, and there are instruments thrown all around the room, "The names Woon! Guardian of the 50th Floor! It's been a while since anyone's even gotten up this high, your in the nose bleed sections here heyheyheyhey!!!"

Tatsu ignores Woon and starts charing forward, he gets ready to jump up to Woon's platform but he grabs his microphone and starts yelling, "Banshee's Scream!!!" After announcing the name he goes into a high pitched, ear bleeding screech. Tatsu stops and covers his ears, he then transforms into Dragon Point and gives him a loud Roar back, "Oh, you think you can be lead singer buddy? Don't think so!"

He chucks the mic down at Tatsu who catches it with ease, he then takes all at it and sees there is a grenade hidden on it, "What the hell?!" It explodes and leaves a cloud of dust, but Tatsu flies out just in time in Hybrid Point, "What kind of cheap shot was that!?!"
"Whatever it takes to get to the top pal!" He is no longer on his platform, he is sitting behind a drum set playing a steady beat.

"I've had enough of your little performances!" Tatsu says annoyed at the man who is seemingly just messing around with him.

"Alright, ready for a real show?" He smashes onto one of the drums hard and the entire kit transforms into turret like machine, "Get ready for my wicked drum solo, heyheyheyhey!!!" Tatsu stands wide eyed as he prepares to smash into his drums.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2008)

Jessie and Anya vs Leto...
Anya feels the sand crush down all around her body and the sudden experience of clausterphobia sets in as she struggles to breathe, her entire world pinning in against her lithe frame. Leto pulls her by her feet deeper and deeper into the sand, burrowing at a tremendous speed. Before panic totally grips Anya the girl uses the last of her control channels her energy into the souls of her feet and blasts a wave of concussive force downwards, creating a shockwave that rebounds Anya upwards and blasts away Leto. 

Up ontop Jessie runs around frantically looking down at the sand, "ANYA!!!!" she shouts. Suddenly geyser of sand explodes outwards behind Jessie and Anya shoots high up into the air. 

Anya lands on her feet and she's covered head to toe in sand and coughs up copious amounts of the stuff. Suddenly a huge wormlike tentacle blasts out of the sand and then five more, they surround Anya and Jessie and writhe back and forth. All around the tentacles are suction cups with razor sharp darts attached. *"WORMWOOD DANCE!"* exclaims Leto, his voice echoing up from the sand. 

*"COPY COPY CLONE!"* exclaims Jessie in response and she claps three times rapidly. Her body shimmers and three clones melt out of her body. "SMASH THOSE THINGS!!" she orders and she tosses her left mallet to one of her clones. They all nod, *"YES MAAM!!"* 

The large tentacles dart froward with lightning speed. Anya quickly draws her Amazon Lily bow and fires rapidly focusing on one target while Jessie and her clone each isolate tentacle. Leto's laugh can be heard, *"FOOLS THAT WON'T BE ENOUGH!!"* a dozen more tentacles, even larger then the others spring out and lunge at the girls. 

"We can't just keep fighting him like this, he's only going to wear us down!!" shouts Anya. Jessie smashes away a tentacle and looks over at Anya, "Then what do you suggest?" she asks. 

"THE COLD!!!" Anya yells as if a light bulb has just gone off in her head. "HUH!?" replies Jessie. "Just trust me...will you do that?" asks Anya. Jessie smiles good naturedly and nods.

"Good...just hold those things off for as long as you can. I'll just need a minute!" Anya exclaims. Jessie darts out of the way of an attack. "COPY COPY CLONE!!" she commands and she claps three more times, generating three new clones. Jessie charges forward like a bull elephant and her mini army of clones run behind her to keep Leto occupied. 

Meanwhile Anya closes her eyes and presses her palms together. Purple energy starts to glow out of her hands and the it spreads across her whole body. She can feel the energy start to build up and collect. "Almost there..." she mutters and her body begins to vibrate with energy, soon its almost too much for her to contain, "NOW!" she bellows and she rockets off the sandy floor, leaving a blazing trail of energy and sand in her wake. She runs straight at the concrete wall at the far edge of the desert and she yells an Amazon cry focusing every last shred of energy into her right fist. Anya winds up her punch as she meets the wall, releasing everything she's got.  
*
BAAAAAAABBOOOOOOOOOOMMMMM!!!!!* The entire wall explodes and the floors trembles massively, shaking back and forth. Smoke and concrete fly everywhere and when the dust settles the first thing that is clear is that the temperature on the floor has dropped dramatically. A huge hole has been blasted into the outer wall and snow and frigid wind seeps into the desert arena with blizzard like intensity. Within minutes the outer edges of the desert is covered in snow and ice starts to penetrate the sand. This high up the temperature is at least 10 below zero as the winds make feel even colder. 

As Jessie and her clones struggle with Leto's attacks suddenly the Guardian screams in pain as the desert like conditions of the room deteriorate. Suddenly he crashes up out of the sand in his Hybrid form, *"I can't survive in these conditions!!"* he growls and he speeds towards an exit at the opposite end of the room. "OH NO YOU DONT!!!" yells Jessie, "MULTI CLONE BARRAGE!!!" Jessie and her six clones leap ontop of the weakened giant zoan and attack him at the same time with no mercy. 

Five minutes later Anya walks towards the center of the room, absolutely shivering. She's lost her coat but that's of secondary importance at the moment, "JESSIE!" she shouts looking around the now frozen, snow covered desert. "Over here!" replies Jessie. The lady shipwright lays backwards on the ground, looking extremely tired and her clones are gone. She smiles at Jessie, "I got the key!" she says happily, holding up a giant golden key with a sun symbol at the bottom. Anya looks over to Jessie left side and sees a giant writhing mass of ripped open and bloated flesh.

"Is that!?" asks Anya. "Don't ask..." replies Jessie, "It'll give me nightmares that's for sure...."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 2, 2008)

Alph Vs Monty

Alph was inspecting the bullet holes in his arms, the metals that he used to reincorce his endoskeleton were strong enough to take even powerful shots like that while sustaining only little damage in the process, though his forearms were reincorced more then most of his endoskeleton so it didn't mean that he could take just any shot without worrying.No his chest, lowerarms and legs might take a few shots of that enermous handgun so he had to be careful.

"A cyborg?"Monty sighed as he climbed off his zebra and leant against it with his back, the zebra was the first large animal he ever caught and he had taken it everywhere, now it was his closest friend but never dared to feed it a Devil Fruit since he himself had eaten one a few years ago and still could taste that horrible taste in his mouth."I never hunted one before but that head of your's would make a nice addition to my collection."He pointed to the centre of the room, he hadn't noticed it before since the room's plant and animal life were shocking enough, afterall you wouldn't expect an Elephant or a Rhino inside a tower but the centre of the room was surprising as well.

There was a large rug on the floor, wich at first glance seemed to be made out of animal skins but the bodyshapes of several made Alph suspect that the rug was created from several animal zoans that were sewn together to make the rug. His suspicion was confirmed when he looked at a circular pillar that was decorated with several mounted heads of humans (Alph guessed they were pirates) and a few of them clearly belonged to Zoan users.A fireplace was built into the pillar and there wa a sofa in front of the pillar, it seemed that Monty could spend hours just sitting there looking at the mounted heads.

"I do not intend to join your collection."Alph replied calmly before shooting off his fists."Dual Brimstone Missile!"He called out as the two fists soared trough the air towards Monty and his zebra.

"Watch out now Mr. Smithers."He slapped the zebra softly causing it to run away from the battle, Monty didn't want it to get caught up in the battle besides he got what he needed from that single slap.
"Mozou Zebra!"He breathed in once but Alph couldn't see anything change about him, though before the fists impacted with Monty the monocle wearing man dodged the attack and ran towards Alph.The weirdest thing was that it sounded as if the man had grown hooves.

"Zebra Dropkick!"Alph could barely evade the attack by using his thrusters but was surprised by the damage the attack did, it really did seem like Monty's leg power and his density of his soles had increased, what ever could that ability be?

Though Monty wasted no time and ran quickly towards a Rhino that had been close to him, he touched him once before saying,"Mozou Rhinoceros!"And the man got ready to charge again.It seemedthat he could somehow take on animal traits or something similar by touching animals.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 2, 2008)

OC was pelted by dozens of coins.  The coins began to push him down into the pot.  A massive wave of coins rose up in front of of him and slammed into him.  OC attempted to struggle free, but there were too many coins.  With a massive heave, the coins shoved OC under.  

OC was surround by a mass of tightly packed coins.  He could barely breath, and it was impossible for him to move.  The coins slowly began to move together, crushing OC.  As coins continued to smash into him, OC had no choice.  He activated his superstrength.    

OC's arms reached forward and pushed the coins away.  His hand shot up out of the sea of coins.  He pushed himself up and got his legs on top of the coins.  "Ya seem to be stronger than I thought, laddy," the short man said.  OC didn't bother replying.  He pulled out his pistol and fired.  

The man raised his arms once again and flicking motions with his fingers.  Suddenly, dozens of coins were lifted up into the air and thrown at OC.  Some of coins hit the bullets and two projectiles bounced off of each other.  As the coins got closer to OC, OC opened fire on them.  The coins and bullets hit each other.  Both of them were bent out of shape and fell to the floor of golden coins.  

As more coins streamed at OC, OC continued the process of shooting them before they hit him.  However, OC's ammo ran out.  OC pulled the trigger several times, but the only sound that came out was a _click! _ Dozens of coins pelted OC, tearing into his flesh.  

"Agghh!"  Cuts were opening all over OC's body, and the coins wouldn't stop coming.  The short man seemed to have a never ending stream of them.  OC activated his superspeed.  He ran as fast as he could through the hail of coins.  He raised his arms over his face to protect them from the projectiles.  OC arrived directly in front of the short man.  

The short man panicked and quickly flicked his fingers.  Two coins shot out, but they were behind the man.  "Ah!" the man shouted as the two coins slammed into his back.  The man fell down, flat on his back.  OC kicked the man over and picked him up by the throat.  "Where is the key?" "Ah, laddy.  I'm afraid ye don't understand.  Trespassers are killed." The man pressed a detonator in his hand.  

Suddenly, the pot began to shake.  OC dropped the man from the pot's violent vibrations and fell to his knees.  *BOOM!* A large explosion shot out from the center of the pot.  OC looked up at it, shielding his eyes from its blinding light with his hands.  Coins were sent flying by the force of the blast.  OC turned and scrambled away from it, but he wasn't fast enough.  The explosion slammed into him and sent him flying.


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 2, 2008)

Tri laughed at the two. "Are you kidding me?" He aid with  smile as Sougo blow up teh spot in between them. "I wont sleep for a while even after that Sougo!" Ace smiled as he looked at the two.

Ace looked over at Scott. "Where da be mate?" He said in is weird voice. "Ace shut up! I hated that voice it gets so annoying you bastard!" He said as Scott looked at them. "Well last time i saw them they where at ocean wave dock!" He said with his creepy smile walking away. 

"Nikki what is heather doing?" Tri asked wondering what was going on outside teh ship. "hey Tri where is the flag?" Ace asked as he started remember that. "Oi! One minute." Ace waited about 5 minutes until Tri came back. "Here it is!" He smiled as he placed down teh flag.

It was black but had a design in teh middle. It was a skull with a broken bottom jaw out of it right eye hung out a green snake tail and out of the left a head of a snake with its fang and toung sticking out. All around the forehead of the skull was teh snakes wrapped up green body. "I like it!" Ace said with a thumbs up.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2008)

*"Hey!"* Dante pointed at the flag, *"That's full of awesome Tri. High five!"* Dante stuck out his hand. Sougo and Gintoki nodded in approval and for a moment they almost forgot that they had a friend in need.

*"Shit! Come on!"* Dante said suddenly getting that feeling of urgency

"Ugh sorry about the deck, you bastard!" Sougo said at Nikki.

Gintoki grabbed Scotty and dragged him off the ship, "Which way?"

"Uh, small countryside town of Mianus."

Everyone stopped and looked at him. 

*"Wait so we're going to be walking in and around Mianus?"* Dante said

"Yes...what's the prob.." Scotty started

"What can you find in Mianus?" Gintoki asked breathing deeply as he asked

"Well there's a few shops and some houses and a real big pump." Scotty continued wondering what the big deal was.

*"So there could be someone pumping in Mianus as we speak?"* Dante asked barely able to hold in his laughter. Sougo laughed outright.

They walked towards the ill named town and continued the questions and comments as they walked


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 2, 2008)

With the Nonki Crew-

Eric: Get back here! Chain Bullet!
He fires a chain after the man who was running away with the weapons but a door shut behind him as he exited the room, blocking the chain from hitting it's target.

Eric: Crap...
He looks back at the three DFless crew members.
Eric: Looks like you three are gona' have to fight barehanded for now.
Paegun: Figures...as soon as I finally get a good weapon!
He kicks the dirt.

Meanwhile the other marines fire their guns at the group.
Eric: Giant Chain Shield!
He transforms all of his limbs into a chain wall that blocks the bullets. He winces as they come in contact with his chains.
Eric: We've gota' do something about these guys, quick.

Tatsu vs Woon-

The muscisian began to bang on the same snare drum with both sticks, one after another. As he came in contact the turret began to fire like a machine gun right at Tatsu.

He managed to dodge the fire even though the attack took him by suprise. However he was now stuck dodging bullets until either Woon stopped or ran out of ammo (How much could that drum hold?)

"You're pretty good..." He says as some sweat drips from his forehead, "Maybe you can handle the spotlight!" He stomps his foot on the pedal while continuing the firing from the turret by keeping the intense beat. Right after he hits the pedal the all of the spotlights turn right on Tatsu, blinding him. With this distraction he is pelted with several bullets.

"And now for the big finisher!!!!" He stops his drum fire and slams on the cymbol with both of his sticks, causing the turret to form into a cannon. It then fired a blue lazer out of it and smacked right into the wounded Tatsu, "TADAAAAH!!!! What a finale!!! A great way for the Dragon Man to go out in his final show!"

He gets up from his seat and takes a look over at Tatsu, who is motionless on the ground, "Cr-crap..."  Tatsu struggles and gets back to his feet, "Thank Oda for these Dragon Scales..." He was still heavily bleeding, even with the scales' protection.

"What!?!?! How did you-Wait...Is-Is this an encore!!!!" He goes to sit back down at his drums but Tatsu does not plan on letting this happen.

"If I focus my flame..."  He takes a deep breath and then shoots out a flame, however it is much smaller and finer than his usual blaze, "Dragon's Flame Ray!" It goes straight though the drums and they begin to give off electricty. Woon dives away just before they explode.

"Ooohooh! Harsh pal, why take it out on the drums? Good think I'm so multitalented!" He pulls out his guitar and begins to charge forward, strumming as he goes along. 

Tatsu ignores the loud annoying sound and focuses at the guitarist, the anger is in his eyes, "I've had enough of your crap!!!" He shouts as he charges at Woon. He leaps in the air, his guitar raised. Tatsu makes sure his claws are sharp and then leaps after him. 

They meet in mid-air and then they both land on the ground. They pause for a second, until Woon's Guitar explodes into pieces and a cut leaks out blood and he falls to his knees, "Thank you...good night..."

He falls to the ground in a pile of blood, and Tatsu stumbles over to him. He sees that the key was hidden in guitar and he picks it up, "Alright...I better go help the others now." He gets to the door that he came out of and stops, "Maybe I'll just wait for them..." He lowers himself to the ground, covering all of the blood that is coming out from Woon's Drum Assault, "They're all strong, I'm sure they can handle themselves..."

His eyes blur and he closes them, momentarily passing out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 2, 2008)

Alph VS Monty
As Monty rushed towards Alph decided to go for a "4-Gun Salute."But this attack was easily dodged as well and the hunter continued his rush, knowing that the man was too fast for long range attacks and so decided to take the attack head on.Monty attempted to tackle Alph but the android held his ground and grabbed his opponents by the shoulders, though he was pushed first he shot the anchors, that were hidden in his ankles, and they dug themselves in the ground to secure himself.The android lifted Monty of the ground and lifted off the ground, flung him away and shot his fists off once again this time hitting monty straight in the stomach.

After he landed it took the marine a few seconds to regain his composure again but eventually he got back on his feet."The time is almost up, but I need to use a different tactic though."He quickly scanned the savannah like floor and settled upon a nearby tiger, he repeated the procedure and ended with. " Mozou Tiger!"This time Monty's speed was increased drastically and within seconds he was near Alph, swiping away at the androids chest and the fingernails scratched all over the metal armor under his artificial skin.

The android jumped away quickly but Monty continued his assault went for Alph's throat but the android attacked with his."Sonic Cannon!"And the powerful concussive blast knocked Monty away again."I'll finish this now!"The marine said angrily before whistling loudly causing his Zebra to come towards him, he took out something from the bag that the Zebra carried and it turned out to be a horn as he blew one it once before the floor started shaking.

All of the animals on the floor gathered themselves around Monty who climbed on to an Elephant."Hunter's Stampede!"He yelled as the entire collection of wildlife intended to trample Alph, the android quickly used his thrusters to fly up in the air but Monty was on to him and used a large rifle to shoot him out of the air, as a result Alph was trampled by many of the animals and moderately damaged, his stronger armor protected him pretty good though but the assault wasn't over yet."Elephant Cometstrike!"Monty yelled out as he fell down from the sky, he had jumped up high after channeling the strongest animal spirit he had and intended to crush the android with his incredible weight but Alph wasn't going down so easily.

"4-Gun Salute!"He shot his remaining cannonshots badly injuring Monty and then finished it off with."Sonic Cannon Full Power!"Wich blasted Monty away with such a force that he smashed into the ceiling and if he did survive that the fall down on would've finished him off.A minute later Alph bent over the lifeless body of Monty and retrieved the key that was needed for the next stage.

Shin VS Jiraya

The two weapons clashed against each other with insane speeds and with tremendous powers, they really were evenly matched, something that annoyed Jiraya greatly since he had trained all his life while Shin was only a young kid."Sirocco!"A strong wind was swept up by Shin's blade and knocked Jiraya back a little the air slashes that were inside the wind attack were deflected by the Shakujo.

"Hermit's Constriction!"The beard reached out to Shin and grabbed his sword hand with such strength that Shin feared the bone might break if he didn't do something fast.He closed his eyes and thought back at that time that he thought Annie had been killed causing his skin to take on a shade of red again, only shortly since the emotion wasn't strong enough now that he was trying to force it but as a result the beard caught fire, or atleast shortly causing Jiraya to release his attack and he tried to put it out by jumping into a nearby pond.

This watered down version of his Solar Surge had been effective enough but his skin took on it's normal shade rather quickly again it didn't take Jiraya long to figure out that it was just an illusion."Impressive!"He commented."On Nihon there was a swordsman from my generation that had a similar illusion ability, the nations strongest guardian."

"This is taking much too long!"Shin replied annoyed._New attacks have been succesfull so far, the reverse Sirocco was quite effective so maybe Libeccio, Gregale or Mistral will get the job done._He thought to himself before taking on an attacking stance once again.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 2, 2008)

-With those Nonki guys on Marine Base AA-01

Joseph: "Pocketo Pocketo no Mi."

Joseph's hands disappeared into a space and he pulled them back out.  In his hands were a few weapons.

Joseph: "They said we can use our Fruits, I also keep these just in case.  Right now's a good time to use them.  Everyone grab something that you want to use."

Sooyoung, Jae-Sung, and a few fodder Marines grabbed swords, Paegun picked out a bo staff, the rest of the Marines grabbed whatever weapons were left.

Joseph: "I'm gonna be wanting my weapons back when we're done."

Random Nonki Guy #1: "Oi you guys.  Joseph, Eric, Paegun, and Sooyoung; you go after the guy with the weapons we can hold off these guys."
Random Nonki Guy #2: "We know we're no good but......."
Random Nonki Guy #3: "Believe in us, who believes in you. "
Jae-Sung: "Don't worry about these guys, I'll stay and help them out.  Just get me my swords back."

The four nodded and ran off towards the door.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2008)

_The 45th Level - With Annie..._
Annie slowly opens her eyes but then she closes them quickly, she has a splitting headache and the light only intensifies it, she groans, every part of her body feels..."Like shit..." she mutters. 

Annie reaches into her belt and takes out a bottle of green colored pills, she used to take a lot of these right until she met her current crew and for some reason just stopped taking them, but back then it was to dull her emotions, now she just wants to dull the pain and she pops the cap swallowing four of the green pills. 

She lays back and waits for the seemingly magical drugs to take effect in her system. Within a minute she can feel warmth in her body and the pain slowly dulls to a minor throbbing sensation. The gunslinger feels her second wind return and she gets to her feet, surveying the environment with wary eyes. The jungle around her seems quiet and the forest fire that she started seems to have died down to minor embers, "I hope that I wasn't out for too long..." Annie says aloud. 

She tries to stretch out her newfound hyper awareness but it seems to have disappeared as fast as it appeared, "DANG IT!" she shouts and _I thought I had finally made some fricking progress_, she thinks.

"Jyamba...cough...jyambajyamba...cough," laughs a familiar voice. Annie recovers her revolvers and points towards a large boulder from where the laugh emanated, "COME ON OUT FELLA!!" she hollers. 

"I'm almost dead child....cough...you'll have to come to me..." Tak responds weakly from behind the boulder. Annie can see a trail of blood going around the boulder and she cautiously inches froward scanning the ground and nearby trees for traps, "Try anything funny and I'm blowing that fraggin' boulder to kingdom come!!" 

Annie slowly makes her way around the boulder but keeping a safe distance, then her eyes widen when she sees the state of the man.  His right leg and arm have been totally blown off and his face is covered in blood, smearing the painted skull on his face. Tak leans up against the boulder and when he sees Annie he grins like a deathmask, "Don't worry child the fight is over...cough. The great Oda has favored you on this day...." he slowly waves over Annie with his remaining arm, "Come here before I am robbed of this world..."

Annie inches forward her revolvers trained on his face, she has seen this feint many times before and has even used it a couple of times, no way she's falling for the same hustle but she can see in the man's eyes a sincerity, he is of no threat to her anymore. Annie looms over Tak, her guns slightly lowered, "Where's the key fella?" she asks him. 

Tak slowly reaches into his suit pocket, making sure that Annie sees all of his movements and he takes out a golden key with a skull emblazoned at the bottom. He hands it to her, "Cough...here....in over five years and countless battles no one has ever taken this key from me..." but then he his hand stops midmotion, "However...cough...before I give it to you....do you even know what this key helps open, little one?" he asks her.

Annie nods, "Yeah a bunch of secret files and stuff guarded by another one of your bosom buddies...what are his powers by the way...or is it a she?" 

Tak looks at Annie at disbelief and then laughs, coughing up blood, "Is that what you were told? Well I hate to break it to you child but there are very few files up at the top floor. This tower is not a repository of classified data....this is a prison."

Annie remains speechless at this revelation....


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 2, 2008)

OC slowly opened his eyes.  After the explosion, everything had gone black.  OC's body was aching.  He slowly got up and looked around.  There were fragments of the black pot everywhere.  OC looked down at his body.  There were cuts and bruises everywhere from the coins and the explosion. 

Suddenly, he felt a sharp pain in his back.  He reached his hand back and pulled out what had hit him. It was four leafed clover.  Another clover hit his back.  OC spun around and saw the short man throwing clovers at him.  "I didn't think it would come to this, laddy." 

The short man pulled out another clover and twisted one of the leaves.  The green bottom grew longer and thicker. "I call this the Four-Clovered Whip o' Death."  The man began to spin the whip over his head. OC pulled out his shotgun and was about to pull the trigger when the whip snapped forward, grabbed the shotgun, and tossed it aside.   

OC pulled out his crowbar and charged at the man, even though his legs ached.  He stumbled and ran over the spongy cloud.  The short man continued to spin the whip over his head.  When OC got up to him, the man snapped the whip once again.  The whip shot straight forward and tore a hole directly through the center of OC's chest.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 2, 2008)

Cass gunned down every prisoner that dared attack her. She was surrounded by a large mob of inmates, with only several badly wounded guards for protection. 

"Woohoo! Take that villains!" 

The guards were impressed at the speed at which Cass elimenated the incoming guards.

"What do we have here." A sultry female voice said from the shadows. In Cass's head, a painful ringing pounded her mind. "My Sniper senses are tingling." She aims her gun at the shadows and fires. A middle-aged woman with graying hair came out, wielding a crude crossbow. "You're pretty good. Perhaps we should duel?" The woman asked. 

'Hehehehe..Hahahahahahaha!" To everyone, a demon seems to have possessed Cass. "Alright! It's a duel between snipers!" Cass quickly activates Sogegan and fires at the woman at a surprisingly high speed. 

"How surprising." The old woman commented as she dodged each bullet attack and countered by firing several crossbow bolts. "That was quick." Cass thought after dodging each bolt. "Hey, miss, may I know your name?" She asked. "Well, it used to be Sashyy. But here they call me Prisoner 02."

"Prisoner 02!" Cass said, surprised. "Do you know where Prisoner 00 is?" She asked. "Of course. The most likely place she'd be right now is the Volcano. ONny she can  survive the heat there, you know."

"Really? Thank you!" A gold aura seems to manifest within Cass, and she fires a bullet at Prisoner 03. A gold spiral spins behind the bullet, and forms a giant drill. "GIGA DRILL SHOT! " 

Prisoner 02 succesfully dodges this attack, but is grazed by the end of the spiral. This causes her to fly to the wall, breaking her crossbow and beating her in one shot. "Didn't see that coming." Prisoner 02 mutters, still conscious. An overjoyed Cass leaves the northern wing and heads to the Prison Yard.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 2, 2008)

_Heather_

After several moments of silence Heather finally spoke up again.  “Wait a minute.  It has been years since we have been here.  Why haven’t you finished off that bastard in all this time?”  Heather asked him as she hung over his shoulder.

James shook his head as he prepared to answer her.  “After you left the jack ass decided to make a rule about no weapons in his presence.”

“Damn.”  Heather muttered as she thought.  “Right, and he got his name by the way he fights with his fists.”

“Yep.”  James said as he smacked her ass lightly.  “That is why you are going to do it.  He is absolutely obsessed over killing you for what you did….” he laughed as Heather hit him in the back.

“I might just use that gun on you!”  Heather growled at his approach of familiarity with her.

“Oh come on.  You enjoy it and you know it.  I still remember that night we shared….” James began though his thoughts were interrupted.

“And, that is all you will ever have of me!” Heather snapped as she noticed how close they had gotten.

“Alright.  Calm down.  Remember the plan.”  James said as his men closed in around them.

“Yeah, yeah, I got it!” Heather said then as they opened the doors to enter she began to fight him and use those strings of colorful words she was so fond of, making sure their plan wasn’t discovered.
__________________________________________________

_The Debauchery_


Tony dropped down from the riggings and ran below deck as she shouted orders to Ratchet.  “I need pulleys!”  she said “And, rope!  Lot’s of rope!” Ratchet chattered at her in response as he swiftly moved down to the docks in search of what she needed.

“Right…”  Nikki said “We have lots of rope.  On the deck and down below in storage.”

“Well hurry up and get it!”  Tony yelled as she went below 

“Damn…Heather leaves and I am stuck with another one…”  Nikki mumbles heading below deck.

Tom laughed at Nikki as he shook his head.  He headed for the wagon to get Tony’s things and to bring them on board leaving the work to the girls.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 2, 2008)

Silver laid on the deck of the brothers' ship. "Hey brother, where are we?" Silver asked, melodically. He looked up at the sky, making out shapes in the clouds. They had been drifting for hours since Genesis had lost the map. "We have _got_ to be out of the East Blue by now, right?" He asked softly, half losing himself in the clouds.

Genesis nodded, looking over at his younger brother. "I recognized a port awhile back, we should be in the North by now." He sighed, looking out into the vast sea. He saw the faint shadows of fish swimming by the boat. "That's it. We are going into the next port that we see, okay?" He said, crossing his arms as the wind blew his hair. "We need supplies eventually." He reminded his brother.

"Fine. I am getting sick of all of this aimless drifting. We need to pick up a map." Silver said. A sly grin spread across his face. "Oh damn, brother, we don't seem to have any money, now do we?" He chuckled, hearing a soft laugh from Genesis. Silver rose his head up and pointed toward the land. "Port at 2 o' clock." he said, his smile growing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2008)

*The Adventure of The Great Warrior Marcks Part 4*
*"BUZZCLAW!"* exclaims Serena as she stabs her right claw forward, electrical sparks ripple up and down the blades. "AAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!" yells Marcks in genuine terror as he somersaults over Serena's head, this is an evasive move that Marcks had learned from Annie, but unlike Annie who would land gracefully on her feet, Marcks instead lands on his head and slides awkwardly down a snowy embankment, his head bumping up and down over various rocks. 
_
2 weeks ago in the newly christened sparring room of The Infinite..._
Marcks pants heavily and is on his knees, sweating profusely, he has a bruise under his right eye.

"Get up!" exclaims Annie she looms over Marcks with her hands on her hips. Marcks shakes his head, "You're too fast...I didn't realize you were this good at fighting...maybe I'll practice with Jessie instead..."

Annie snorts with derisive laughter, "Are you kidding me!? She would kill you with one punch...be lucky you've got me and not one of the freaks of nature as your sparring partner," the freaks of course being, Alph, Tatsu, Shin, OC and now Jessie, who has replaced Led as the newest freak. This is just an affectionate term and she only uses it to emphasis how freakishly strong they all are. 

Marcks looks down at the floor with a frown, truth be told he only asked to spar with Annie so that he could see her in exercise clothes, he also built a secret peephole into the women's bath section arguably his greatest achievement to date, especially now that MJ has joined the crew. However, now he's regretting the decision, or rather his many bruises are regretting the decision to spar with Annie. "I'll never be as strong as you and certainly not those guys..." he mutters. 

Annie kneels down and looks at Marcks then smacks him in the head, "OW!" Marcks exclaims. "You and I may not have freakish strength but do you really think that brute force is the end all be all, fella? I've never let that hold me back. You know why? Because I've developed a different muscle that makes me far more deadly then any of them and you've got the same muscle too, fella..."

Marcks looks at Annie, "Yeah and what's that?" he asks. Annie smacks him in the side of the head, "Your brain you idiot!!"

_Right here right now..._
Marcks comes to a sliding halt and spins around until he hits an icy wall. He looks around and sees two tiny snow white bunnies with white fur, huddled against the wall looking fearfully at him.  Marcks laughs and smirks at the bunnies, "Oh hey don't worry guys I wont hurt you..." he says.

"I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!!!!" shouts Serena in the distance like an angry wolf. She comes sliding down and lands right in front of Marcks, looking like a raving lunatic, her left eye totally busted. She looks at Marcks and then the bunnies.

 "Oh look some cute bunnies...DIE!!!" she yells and lunges her claws at the little creatures. "NOOOOO!!!" yells Marcks and he dives in front of the bunnies and receives the attack. The claws dig deep into his side but he grabs onto the bunnies and runs off. Serena give chase and trips up Marcks with her superior speed and he crashes to the snowy floor.

The psychotic woman laughs and waves her claws menacingly in front of him, "First you and then the bunnies...hihihihihihi!!!" Suddenly a giant shadow blasts out of the snow. A huge seven foot tall snow white colored rabbitlike creature with blood red eyes and huge floppy ears glares at Serena. 

*"GRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!"* it growls menacingly revealing a row of razor sharp teeth. Serena's eyes widen slightly in shock, but then she laughs like a crazy person, "I'LL KILL YOU TOO!!!!!" she shouts at the creature, "BRING IT!!!!!!" 

20 more of the giant rabbit creatures leap up out of the snow, and surround Serena and Marcks. They look at Marcks protecting the tiny bunnies and bleeding then at Serena with her giant bloodstained Claws. Without even a word they all pounce on the woman at the same time. The girl's screams can be heard far off in the forest.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 3, 2008)

Shin VS Jiraya
Shin dashed towards his opponent as he prepared to use one of his newer attacks, his opponent waited calmly and when the swordsman came close to the old man he yelled out."Gregale!"But the attack was blockad as the blade clashed against the Shakujo like before but this time Shin smirked while Jiraya's eyes went wide and he quickly attempted to step aside as the slash released by that attack travelled past the obstacle, only breaking there were the Shakujo stood in it's path and the two halves of the slash grazed the old man's shoulder's and upperleg.

"My My that was close."Jiraya said as he jumped back in order to recover from that unsuspected attack."I never saw an attack like that where the long range attack is released on impact with an obstacle causing the projectile to pass around the obstacle but impressive as it may seen, something like that will only work once when you opponent is expecting it."This was true, the attack didn't move past an obstacle that was too dense like steel so if you blocked it with your weapon in the right angle you could block most of the attack, an opponent like Jiraya must be able to do so since he was skilled enough to sense and evade the attack from pointblank range.

"Letting you take the iniative is obviously not a good idea since you choose your attack carefully, you seemed like a simpel fool to me but it seems you have atleast a few working in that head of your's."After that Jiraya bolted towards Shin and attempted to bash his head in with the Shakujo but Shin blocked this time and the several other attempts Jiraya made until the hermit called out.!"Hermit Spike!"And his beard formed a spike wich Shin could barely evade, he only sensed this attack because his instinct was telling him something dangerous was coming besides that attack with the Shakujo.

"A surprise attack like that won't work with an instinct like your's huh?"Could this boy be related to that fearsome guardian, they shared the same illusion ability and though he only guessed it, it truly seemed to be the case that Shin as well had that strong instinct that sensed danger around him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 3, 2008)

Like every other part of the prison, the yard was filled with the corpses of fallen guards and prisoners. The fighting there was the fiercest in the entire prison, as a man of terrifying proportions lead the escaped convicts in their fight to break out. 

"How droll." Rek commented, shutting down the combat ability of everyone in the yard by turning their clothes into steel. Guard and prisoner alike fell to the volcanic floor, unable to withstand the sudden increase in weight. "I'm wasting my time. None of these dolts know where my dear Elza is." 

"PRISONER 01 THINKS THAT'S SOME WIERD TRICK YOU PULLED, WIMP!" Yelled a large man who stood at least 10 feet to Rek. Despite his clothing being converted to steel, he was still able to move. "I've no time to play with you, large man. I have to find Prisoner 00." Rek tells him. "That little girl!? Prisoner 01 thinks she's probably at the Volcano. Course the Warden is too much of a retard to realize someone with her power can survive inside one." The large man tells Rek. "Like it matters, since I'm going to kill you!" The giant charges at Rek and tries to step on him with his massive foot, but the Noble proves to be faster than the giant thought. Annoyed, the giant continues to try and stomp Rek, but he proves too agile. To add to his annoyance, Rek began to fling grape-sized explosives at him, which were just as effective as those 5 times its size.

Above, Jun watches in surprise as Rek effortessly dodges the attack. This was the first time she saw Rek fight alone, and to say that she was surprised was a complete understatement. "Heh. Never knew Rek was quick on his feet. " A badly injured Matyr commented as he watched Rek from Ruru's back. "Lord Rek does have the advantage of fighting a large and slow opponent." Ruru adds. "Woah, is that really Rek fighting!? I always thought he was a wimp with really broken powers." Cass says as she arrives next to Jun. Far above, Prisoner 00 watched the fight from atop the Volcano at Bisrach. 

"An audience." Rek said, noticing their presence. "Well then, I had best put a good show for them." Rek takes out his sword and transmutes it into diamond. "What the hell!? A devil fruit power!?" The giant exclaimed. "No matter. Prisoner 01 won't lose against some flashy power!" He slams his fists onto the guard, causing the ground to rupture, but somehow the ground that Rek stood on was not broken. "DIAMOND BLESSING." He calmly said, turning the ground around him into hard diamond. Enraged, he slams on the ground repeatedly, creating more fissures around Rek, but the young noble is unaffected as none of his attacks could break diamond. "How pointless." Rek continously throws explosives at Prisoner 01, annoying him to no end. Seeing his tactics failing against Rek, Prisoner 01 jumps into the air and tries to crush Rek with a body slam. The man easily smothers Rek, who was unable to move from his spot because of the fissures around him. Only Rek's head was not smothered, but his face showed a clearly that he had been defeated.

Jun, Matyr, and Cass express their horror as they thought Rek to have been defeated. Inside the office, the Warden was beside himself with panic as he watched Rek be defeated by Prisoner 01. "HAHA! PRISONER 01 IS VICTORIOUS!" He exclaims, still lying on Rek. He stands up and sees Rek, lying on the ground, unconscious and injured. "WEAKLING! WEAKLING!" Prisoner 01 mocked.

"REK!!!!!!" Jun jumps from the wall railing and is about to stab Prisoner 01 with her spear. Behind her, Cass and Matyr were firing their weapons, while Ruru charged alongside Jun. Their attacks do not reach him, however, as suddenly the ground ruptures and a large, scaled arm grabs Prisoner 01's head and crushes it. "What in the world..."

A large, dark gold, lizard-like creature that stood 15 meters high came out of the fissure. It had 2 large wings, with 4 sharp, 7-foot claws at the end. Inside the Warden's office, panic quickly turned to disbelief. "Im..posible..how could she get out of her seastone cuffs!? It was already a miracle she could move that well with them on..." 

"What is that..." Cass wondered, in a state of awe at the creature's appearance.

"It's...a Wyvern. Read about them in a book once. They're supposed to be extinct...."  Matyr explained.

The Beast looks at the unconscious Rek, and picks him up with its feet gently. The Wyvern flies off to the volcano, carrying Rek with it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2008)

*The Adventure of The Great Warrior Marcks: THE EXPLOSIVE FINALE!!!...or not so much...*
Marcks cringes as these giant feral rabbits pounce on Serena and literally rip her to shreds. Her scream is blood curdling and Marcks looks away in horror, she was a crazy bitch that was certain but even Serena didn't deserve to go out like that. 

Suddenly a giant shadow looms over Marcks. The boy looks up and sees the biggest of the Rabbits, who stands well over eight feet tall. It looks down at Marcks with its blood red eyes and growls in a low tone then points at the two Bunnies in his arms. Translation: *What the fuck are you doing with my kids? *

Marcks laughs nervously, "Hehe...oh so these two little guys belong to you huh?" he asks rhetorically. He slowly gets up and hands the Bunnies to the giant Rabbit. "Please don't eat me....please don't eat me...." Marcks mumbles. 

The Bunnies jump up and down happily and climb atop the Rabbits shoulder and nestle themselves deep into the creatures snow white fur.  The Rabbit growls at Marcks. Translation: *"You look tasty....hmm...but not much meat on your bones it seems..."*

Marcks chuckles, "Oh you're welcome! I love all the creatures of the forest" he exclaims, feeling much more reassured. If the Rabbit wanted to it would have killed him already after all. As the giant creature strides away with its pack, Serena is nothing but an empty power suit and some random bones at this point, suddenly Marcks remembers MJ, "I promised to save her!" he says to himself. He looks up boldy at the pack of feral Rabbits, "HEY WAIT!!!" he yells. The Rabbits stop and the biggest one that had growled at Marcks turns around and glares at him. 

"I don't know if you can understand me...but I need your help!!" he pleads, "My friend is in danger!!!!" The lead Rabbit shrugs as if saying so what and turns around. "HEY I SAVED YOUR KIDS!!!!!" bellows Marcks, "YOU OWE ME!!!!! ARE YOU ALL A BUNCH OF COWARDS THEN!?!?" The entire pack of giant Rabbits turn around at once and glare at Marcks showing off their razor sharp teeth. 

_With MJ..._
Pamela carries the unconscious MJ in one of her wooden tendrils. She had made short work of the woman, though she had been surprisingly troublesome. The woman walks up the path towards Buster Tower, "Soon boss we'll be together again..." she mutters to herself.

"LET GO OF MY NAKAMA YOU WITCH!!!" hollers a voice. Marcks appears up ahead int he snowy path with his hands on his hips looking at Pamela boldly. Pamela glares at Marcks and looks around, "Where the hell is Serena!?" she hollers. 

Marcks laughs boldly, "MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I defeated your weakling subordinate with my bare hands!! And if you don't let my Nakama go then I'll unleash my full wrath on you as well!!!" he responds in a loud voice full of bravado, but inside he's shaking like a leaf.

Pamela laughs at this foolish boy, what a weakling she thinks, "Oh yeah you and what army?" she hollers back. In response Marcks whistles and 40 giant Rabbits pop up out of the snow behind him. "MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I AM THE GREAT WARRIOR MARCKS, TAMER OF WILD AND FELL BEASTS, THE MAN WHO WILL SHOOT THE MOON!" his eyes water with happiness as he feels a new surge of confidence.

"NOW GET HER!!!!!  he bellows in a loud voice, pointing at Pamela. The Rabbits growl and charge in unison at Pamela with vicious speed and some of them burrow underground towards her.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 3, 2008)

_Heather_

The words coming out of Heather could have made a lesser group’s ears bleed as James carried her into the main room.  They dropped there weapons on the table outside of it as Heather continued her assault on their ears as they walked in the room.  With the commotion she was causing one of the men slipped unnoticed away from the group to make sure the gun had been planted where they had promised her.

Heather heard a low rumbling laughter as she was dropped unceremoniously on the floor of the chamber.  “You fucking jackass!” she screamed as she jumped to her feet facing The Boar.

“I see one of my precious birds, but where is the other one?” the large man demanded of James.

“I am sorry.  But, she was accidently killed while we were trying to detain them.” James said bowing to him slightly.

“Hhmm…It’s of no matter.  This is the one I truly wanted anyway.”  The Boar said stroking his chin.  “You have proven yourself worthy once again James.”

“As I figured.” James said to him as he stood near Heather.

“You fucking bastard!  What the hell do you want with me?” Heather screamed at him.

“Oh you will see you little bitch.” The man said as he snapped his fingers.  Two other men came from a side room.  Each grabbed one of Heathers arms as The Boar continued.  “Put her in my room.  I will gather some…supplies and be their momentarily.”  He grinned as he walked in front of her.  “Don’t look so eager.  I will not be long.”  

“Fuck you!”  Heather snapped then spit in his face.

He wiped the spit from his face then laughed, it was a short harsh sounded as he brought his hand back and slapped her hard across the face.  Enough to make the world reel around her.  “Put her in there!” he bellowed as the men moved quickly to comply.  “No for my supplies…”  he rubbed his hands together greedily as he began to tick things off.  “Whips, chains, candles, knives, a LARGE cucumber, rope…hhhmm…what else…”  he said as he walked out of the room.

James shook his head.  _“I hope you can do this…” _he thought to himself with a sigh.


_The Debauchery_


Nikki wiped her forehead as she sat down the last bundle of rope.  “That’s all of it…” she mumbled as Tony looked it over.

“Should be plenty.”  Tony says thinking for a moment.  “So there are four of us…”

“Three.” Nikki corrected her.

“One, two, three, and four.” Tony said pointing at Hunter.  “We are going to need four.  Two of those big men from earlier could do it.  But, I really think it is going to take all four of us.”

Nikki growled and nodded as Tony began climbing into the riggings to set her plan into motion.  

Ol’ Tom sat back sipping some of Heathers scotch and smoking as he watched his daughter move around the ship as if she was a born sailor.  He smiled softly knowing he made the right choice.

Nikki had made sure the money was put away and now she had to wait until Tony needed her once more.  Her eyes fell to the little thief as she shook her head.  Walking over to where the end of the rope was tied she released it causing the girl to slam hard onto the deck a  few feet below her.  “You will behave.  If you try to run I will kill you.  If you try to hurt one of us I will kill you.  If you try to steal from us again I will kill you.  I hope we are understood on this matter.  So now you will help us.” Nikki said glaring at the girl as she stood not to far from her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 3, 2008)

As Dante offered her a drink, and Heather denied it, she says, "I wasn't going to take it anyway..." sulkingly hanging in the net.
-----
When Ace taunted her with the money, she tangled her legs in the net, grabbing it with her hands, then attempts to chew through the net like a rat.  "FET MEH GEW!" she screams, still chewing the net.  She then gets her arms tangled in the net.  

"It's all your fault...no, it's your's for getting angry...Get the hell away from me!...You know damn well-...Lalalalalalala!" She says irritated at the 'other person'.  She continues, oblivous to everything happening afterwards.  

Untill Nikki dropped her then lectures, "Yeah...Tell it to her again just to be sure...I DON'T NEED TO HEAR IT AGAIN!...Right, right, fine..." Hunter says to Nikki, the person interrupting again.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 3, 2008)

The walk was a long one, so before they hit the acres of countryside into Mianus.

"Ahahaha! tell me more." Dante laughed.

"uhh...haha...well theres cockburn, the mound, Big rack and cockfosters!" Scotty laughed having been explained in perhaps too much detail what was so funny.

"Ahahahaha...I think I'm going to vomit." Gintoki laughed and stumbled at the same time.

"hah...you guys are great! Well, your friend should be a few more hours walk, we can rest here if you want."

"Naw! We're fine. Lets keep going, something in my blood is telling me we should hurry." Dante said looking ahead at the grey skies above the countryside.

________________________

Shinpachi had walked for about a mile and saw that there was a slight difference in the crops. He looked at them closely.

"Hmm. Its got some sort of a nasty virus." he said looking at the discoloured crop. He looked around. "hm. This whole crop is going to die in a few months if something isn't ..."

Suddenly the golden fields were reduced to nothing as the crop all withered and died.

"No virus can act that fast! A mutation?" he questioned, picking up the dead stock. He looked up and saw a thin man in beggars clothes at the centre of the fields. He looked at his hands and smiled, turning away and heading towards another field.

Shinpachi knew he shouldn't follow but did so anyway


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 3, 2008)

Shin VS Jiraya

"You're fighting style is a bit too difficult to fight with my old body, If only I was younger then I could've settled this sooner but I know what will be able to take you down."Jiraya said as he held out his Shakujo straight in front of him."Hermit's Revolving Finale!"The Shakujo was grasped by the beard and started spinning around like a propellor with such a speed that Shin could feel him sucked towards his opponent.

Though the swordsman simply smirked and let himself be taken towards his opponent while he prepared himself for the perfect attack in this situation."Big mistake kid, you'll be smashed into pieces if you get too close!"The old man yelled out though Shin simply called out the name of the attack that was perfect for this situation."Mistral!"When he was sure that Jiraya wouldn't be able to dodge it anymore and performed several thrusts that were intended to pierce trough the hermit, the revolving Shakujo protected him from the brunt of he attack but the attack still got him several tmes in the chest.

"The defense of that technique was flowed Oji-san."Shin replied calmly, once again he was barely harmed in a fight, though this probably just luck.

"It always...Worked out fine but tis time I was....Simply curious to see if you could compare to that other...Person that cut trough this technique of mine...You passed."The now heavy breathing and coughing man replied, he was bleeding badly and Shin guessed that the old man was about to kick the bucket any minute now."Get closer kid, now...that I'm about to....die I want to....Share something with.....First."

Several minutes later Shin had the key  and learned quite some valuable information, with a newly recieved biblecard in his pocket  he made his way over to the door leaving to the 45th floor, intending to wait on Annie a little longer before checking up on her.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 3, 2008)

_Heather_

Heather shook her head as she tried to get some semblance of her senses back to her.  She had forgot how hard the man could hit especially when angry.  The men practically drug her to the room and tossed her unceremoniously on the bed.  They didn’t let go of her hands until she heard a click and felt hard steal around her wrists.  “What the hell?  What do you think you bastards are doing?”  Heather screamed at them as she struggled against her bonds.

“Do you really think he would just let you run around the room?”  the taller of the two said with a laugh.

The shorter one laughed in agreement.  “He has some mighty delicious plans for you girly.  After what he told us I wish I could watch.”  he said gleefully as he licked his lips.  They both continue to laugh as they walk out the door shutting it quietly behind them.

“This is fucking bullshit!” Heather screamed as she began to struggle.  “Oh this is going to hurt…” she mumbled as she began to pull one hand through the cuff.  Tears spring to her eyes from the pain as the skin begins to peel back on her hand.  Just as she thought she could deal with it any longer and swore she only had a few more minutes the door swung open with a bang.

The Boar walked in with a manic grin plastered across his face.  “Now my pretty.  We are going to have some fun.  He had a huge box with him that he set on the table.  Dragging the table over near the bed he began to lay things out smirking the entire time.  “Now this is going to be very interesting for me.  But, painful for you.”  he said laughing gleefully.  “I thought for a long time, you took from me the only thing that made me man.  Though now…”  he said showing her the cucumber “I have discovered that other tools can be almost as much fun.”

Heathers eyes widened as he turned around to put more of his torture devices out on the table.  Whips, razors, knives, candle which he lit, more chains.  Some long plastic things with hooks that she didn’t recognize.  _“I got to get out of this…”_ she thought to herself as she once again began to pull her hand through.  The skin almost peeling back like a glove.


_The Debauchery_

Nikki shook her head looking at the girl.  “Your nuts…”  she said to her then chuckled.  “Why doesn’t that surprise me.”  Nikki walks back over near Tom and calls to Tony.  “Need me yet?”

“In just one second…”  Tony yells as the end of the rope dropped to the deck.  “Pull the slack out of that!”  she yells moving around once more.

Nikki began pulling the slack up as Tony yelled.  “Alright!  Stop there!” she said adjusting a few things.  Then she swung out along piece of wood that she mounted to act like a crane.  “Perfect!”  she calls down as she makes her way to the deck.

“Now what?”  Nikki asks her.  

“Now we pull!  If my calculations are correct the four of us should be able to pull that thing up and on to the deck with out a problem!”  Tony says grinning.

“If you say so…”  Nikki said while her and Tom grabbed the rope.  The three began to tug on the rope causing the machine to lift and shift then Nikki looks at Hunter.  “You better get your ass over here and help!” she snaps as they continue to hoist the machine.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 3, 2008)

On the 50th Floor-

Tatsu slowly opened his eyes, though he was bleeding heavily from all of the gun fire and the powerful blast that he took, he rose to his feet and looked at his key. The end was shaped by a musical note, "That freak was obsessed..."

He gets ready to head down the stairs but stops himself again, "I better rest up first, who knows, there could be even more enemies behind that door we have to unlock. I wouldn't put it past those ass holes to set us up like that..."

He thinks back to what they said about him on the Den Den Mushi and slammed his fist into the wall behind him, leaving a massive hole, "Fuckers..." He looks down the stairs, "I wonder how OC's doing...I better not interupt, or I'll end up with more bullet holes heh..."

With the Little Tree Pirates-

They all circle around a barrel with a bundle of wanted posters.

Jason: Seems like it's been forever for some reason...
Bolt: Yea, I get the same feeling.
James: Whatever, I just want to see how high my bounty has sky rocketed!

They open the bundle and see their bounties, with a note on them. 

*The Little Tree Pirates: (According to Marine Intel, this rookie crew got scared and couldn't cut it like the weaklings that they are and ran away or were destroyed. We will remain on the lookout for this formerly troublesome crew)*

James: THOSE BASTARDS! LIKE I WOULD EVER GET SCARED!!!
Jason: Well we haven't really done anything too piratey lately...
Belle: Is that even a word?
Bolt: I don't believe this!

James: Get me a map!
They all look at him confused, but Belle tosses a map at him.
James: Looks like theres a Marine base around here, lets say we show them we're still here. Give the North Blue a good bye before we head to the Grand Line!

They all look at him, unsure. Finally someone responds.
Bolt: Alright, I like it. Teach those guys to forget about us!
The two stand on one side while the others stand on their own in a line up. 
Rex: Sure, why not, could be fun!
Rex joins James and Bolt's Side.

Belle: Are you three crazy! I'll do that when it rains cake!

Suddenly, a piece of cake smacks Belle right in the face.
James and Bolt smile.
*James/Bolt: Looks like we're going!*
Jason: Well that's four to two, the cake decides it, lets set sail.

Belle stands there, icing dripping down her face, dumbfounded. 
James catches a slice and licks the icing clean off before dumbing the cake off of the boat.
James: Needs more sugar.
Belle: It's icing! It practically is sugar!
She face palms before going inside to clean up.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 3, 2008)

OC gasped in pain.  "Unhhh..." "Are ye wondering why ye can't move? That's because I put poisonous tea inside of whip.  An old recipe that me grams made." OC's vision began to dim.  As he slumped over on to ground, he activated the last thing that could save him.      

The short man walked over to OC's crumpled figure and flipped him over onto his back.  The man put his hand on OC's neck to feel his pulse.  Suddenly OC's hand shot out and grabbed the man by the neck.  "Ack! How... did ye survive?" "Accelerated healing factor." OC grabbed the clover whip in his chest and tore it out.  The hole which the whip had created slowly began to heal.  

"Where is the key?" The short man began to chuckle. "Ye think I'll just give to ye like this? I can escape whenever I want.  Like right- Argh!" OC slammed his crowbar down on the short man's head.  "Where is the key?"  "I'll never I'll tell ye..." 

OC pulled out his shotgun and pushed the muzzle against the man's throat. "Where is the key?" The man's face visibly paled.  "Wait! Wait! If I tell ye, will let me live?" OC pushed hit shotgun closer to the man's neck.  "Sure." "It's me pipe.  Take it. Just let me live." 

OC grabbed the pipe from the man's throat.  "Good bye." "No- wait! Ye don't unders-" OC fired his shotgun, blowing the man's neck open and his head off.  He then tucked the pipe in his coat, got up, and headed up to the 50th floor, holding the short man's head in his hands.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2008)

_45th Floor..._
Annie recovers her leather mini pea coat and winter gloves and walks out of the jungle with the key in her hand in her back pocket. As she makes her way towards the exit she considers the important revelations that she has just heard from Tak and shakes her head, "Very strange..." she mumbles to herself. Then she hears a faint growling sound but with a whimpering tone to it that emanates from behind a Banyan Tree...

*"Grow! Groooow!" *

Annie turns her head towards the noise and instinctively places her right hand on the butt end of her gold revolver. "Huh!?" exclaims Annie, the girl cautiously makes her way over to the tree and slinks around it and when she sees the source of the noise suddenly her eyes sparkle and she clasps her hands together, "AAAAWWWWW!!! HOW CUTE!!" cries Annie and you can see beating hearts in her eyes. 

Standing before Annie is a tiny Panther cub with bright amber eyes, the creature whimpers in pain and its paw is pinned under a large heavy stone, most likely the result of Annie gung ho rampage earlier that devastated half the Jungle. "Awww....I'm so sorry little buddy..." Annie says in a soothing voice, she's always been a sucker for cute animals. The girls kneels down and lifts the heavy rock and the Panther cub pulls its paw free. It mewls in pain and limps around on its front paw.

Annie frowns and slowly reaches out to touch the cub, it flinches slightly and looks up warily at her, "It's okay...its okay..." she says softly as she slowly reaches out and scoops up the cub. *"Groooow!"* it exclaims in slight protest and tries to wriggle away but then Annie starts stroking the back of its neck and it calms down. She examines the cub and notices that the front right paw looks broken and then notices another curious fact, "Oh you're a girl..." The cub licks Annie's chin and then nuzzles her face into Annie's right shoulder. 

Annie chuckles, "I can't just leave you here with a busted leg..." she mumbles and she debates whether or not to leave the poor cub behind. Five minutes later Annie makes her way towards the exit with a huge bulging form under her leather pea coat and encounters Shin in the massive stairwell. 

"Hey fella...how long ya been waiting? Cause my fight ended at least ten minutes ago...better pay up!" of course it must have been longer because Annie had blacked out for an unknown amount of time.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 4, 2008)

*Elza Salisbury Part 4*

_2 Years ago, Du Mortis private Island_

Rek was strolling through the forest, scanning the forest floor for rare flora. He wore a plain white shirt and matching white pants. "How uninteresting." Rek commented. The noble continues to venture within the forest, straying from the dirt road. "Surely the deeper parts of this forest contains some form of rare plant. If I am lucky I might even come across an ancient trinket."

Rek ventured deeper and deeper into the forest, scaling higher and higher up the mountain in which the forest was rooted in, but the noble still does not see the rare plants he desired. Finally he gets out of the forest and sees a small hut in the center of a clearing. "I wonder what's inside that hovel..." Before Rek takes another step a giant boar leaps out from behind him and runs towards the hovel. Instinct takes over in Rek, and he pulls out his gun immidiately and fires at the boar, hitting him squarely at its back. "Well, well, looks like the times I spent with Annie were of benefit to me after all." He commented. Enraged, the boar turns to Rek and is about to charge, but a burst of flame from the skies roasts the beast alive. 

A young, woman with scaled wings descends from the sky. Her face was still humanoid, save for a pair of large horns protruding from her forehead, as well as a row of fangs and yellow, lizard-like eyes."Hey, are you alright!?" The woman says before showing an expression of disbelief to Rek, which he shared with her as well. "Elza!"

Present day, Bisrach

Rek wakes up wrapped in bandages and lying on his tattered, purple coat. He remembered that he was beaten badly by that prisoner from Bisrach, but he had no idea how he got to where he is today. The place was dark, save for a small campfire burning nearby. All of his weapons were stacked neatly next to the fireplace. 

"This was the best medicine I could find during all that chaos at the prison, but you'll be alright." A young woman said as she stepped from the shadows. She looked exactly like the woman Rek met in the forest 2 years ago, save for her white hair being far longer than before. "Elza..." The young woman smiled to Rek and applied some ointment on his face. However, she presses the cotton too hard, causing Rek minor pain.  

"Ah, I'm sorry! I'm really no good at this..." 

"No, it's fine. Here, allow me." Rek takes Elza's clawed hand, still holding the cotton dipped in ointment, and presses it gently on the bruised part of his face. Elza smiles to Rek, and sits next to him. 

"I apologize for not getting you out. It was quite difficult finding where you were imprisoned."

"Well, if I didn't try to escape all the time, I'd be always at the same prison."

"You know if you were imprisoned at Impel Down this would have been a lot easier, seeing as how most of the marines there can easily be convinced by a few tons of gold."

"Well, they didn't think I was a big enough threat." 

"No, it's not that. I'm quite sure the judge simply found you too adorable to be sent there." Rek tells her. Elza blushed. "Well, you are." The two were silent for a few minutes, until Rek spoke up.

"Hey, Elza."

"Yes?"

"After we get off the island, what say we go a nice Winter island? My crew and I will come of course, and we can have a grand party!" The white-haired young woman rests her head on Rek's shoulder. "I'd like that." She says as she drifts off to sleep.Meanwhile Rek struggles not to scream in pain as he feels her sharp horns scratching his neck.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 4, 2008)

"Hey fella...how long ya been waiting? Cause my fight ended at least ten minutes ago...better pay up!"

As expected of the "Smokin' Samurai" he was smoking a cigarette while he was waiting, with his back against the wall of the staircase and his leather bomber jacket between the wall and his back to make himself a little more comfortable.Upon hearing his nakama had arrived he got up but the problem was what to do with the jacket, it was too warm inside the tower to put it and the gloves on so he kept the gloves in the pockets and then slung the jacket over his shoulder but ofcourse did keep the hood on.

"Yeah whatever Annie, I'm glad to see you're okay too."He replied dryly, he still hadn't had a chance to look at her or what state she was in since he had been busy with his clothing and so only knew of her presence by her words, afterall only Annie would start nagging about money right away."You really shouldn't be so obsessed with money, I weep for whoever ends up married to you."

As he turned to look at her he mumbled."Damn Golddigger."Under his breath but he was in for a surprise when he actually looked at her for the first time and his eyes went wide when he noticed the bulge under her coat."Rek?"And a cold shiver ran across his spine and if he had paid attention to it he could've seen his breath becoming visible because, wich was weird because it was too warm for it in the tower so it must've been because of something else.That pang of jealousy quicky dissapeared though when his brain actually started working again.

_What the hell was I thinking, she wasn't pregnant when I last saw her a while ago so how could she now be that far along in her pregnancy?, I'm such an idiot....why did it get so cold all of a sudden_.

As he was thinking this he regained what little sense he had and the cold feeling dissapeared as quickly as it came, his breath no longer visible."How did you get so fat, that extra mass should've gone a little higher if you ask me"When he saw the bulge move around he got a little freaked out again."Why is your fat moving?"He asked rather rudely while he took a step back and intended to poke with his sheathed Divine Dawn but eventually decided against doing so when he felt Annie's death glare.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 4, 2008)

Hunter stands up as quickly as possible, and runs over at her top, theify speed.  

"Why are you helping them!?...I have to!...Why do you have to?...Unless you want me to die...I wouldn't mind it, in fact it would be quieter...Yeah, WAI-..." she starts, until her hand covers her mouth, "You realize they can hear you over here..." the other presence says under the hand.  

"Let me go so we can help them and we can get this damn thing over with...fine..." she says, helping pull now.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 4, 2008)

_Heather_

A scream erupted from Heather’s mouth as her hand tore free of the handcuff, leaving about an inch of her skin peeled back.  “Fuck!”  she yells nursing her hand for a moment as the blood ran down her arm.

“Yes.  Scream!  I must hear the scream!”  The Boar said his back to her.  “You will be screaming my name and begging me to stop before I am finished with you!” he said giggling like a child about to get a new toy.

“You bastard!” Heather yelled trying to get her hand to work.  Wiggling her fingers she slid her hand under the pillow to grasp the gun.  She could feel the hard cold steel of the barrel but couldn’t get her fingers to grasp it.

“There now.” He said looking over all his instruments of torture.  “I think that should do it.” he breathes shallowly the excitement already pumping through his veins.  Grabbing one of the razor blades he tests the edge.  “First to divest you of your clothes.”

Heather finally got her fingers to grasp the gun and pulled it out.  She looked at it as a bit of panic set in.  _“A one shot deringer?  James you bastard!”  _Heather thinks as she cocks the gun aiming it at the back of his head.

Before Heather can get off the shot he turns around looking at her with a crazed smile.  “What the hell?” he says dumbfounded.  “I knew I couldn’t trust those bastards…” he grumbled.

“This is for Nikki!”  Heather screamed as she fired the gun.  The explosion of the shot was deafening in the small room.  “What the hell did he put in this?”  she yelled then looked back at the huge man leaning over her.  A small trickle of blood moved down his nose from the black third eye now in his forehead.  He collapse across Heather as his life drains from him.  “James I am going to kill you!  You son of a bitch!”  Heather screams as she tries to move out from under the body.


_The Debauchery_

“Heave!”  Tony yells as they all pull at once.  “Again!” she yells as the machine began to lift from the wagon, startling the mule slightly.  

“Pick up your weight you little bitch!”  Nikki yelled at Hunter.

Hand over hand the rope began to move along coiling up behind Nikki.  Once the machine passed the railing Tony grinned.  “See that metal foot their next to the railing Nikki?”

“Yeah I see it!”  Nikki said her arms straining.  

“Wrap the rope around that then hold the end.  Should keep it steady with much pressure!”  Tony explained to her.

“Right!”  Nikki said moving to the device as she began to wrap it.

“Okay.  Everyone can let go.  Just keep the rope from moving Nikki.  I will tie it up in a minute.”  Tony said as she began to climb up into the rigging.  Once there she pulled another rope witch easily swung the submarine over the deck.  Locking that rope into place she quickly descended and ran to Nikki.  “Okay now we just slowly lower her down and tie the rope off.”  Tony said with a grin.

It only took Nikki and Tony to lower the contraption to the deck and Tony quickly tied it off.  “Well I’ll be damned.”  Nikki said with a shake of her head as she grinned at Tony.  “Damn good job.”

“Thanks!”  Tony said as she moved over to tie the submarine down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2008)

As Annie walks towards Shin she rolls her eyes at his comical and failed attempt to look cool, with his stupid Bomber jacket slung over his shoulder and that dumb hoodie going over his face, just like him but she quickly pushes that one out of her mind...

."You really shouldn't be so obsessed with money, I weep for whoever ends up married to you."

"Yeah well when I'm rich and married to a world noble, you'll be dieing of lung cancer so I think its a fair trade off..." Suddenly Shin reacts strangely when he looks at Annie's midsection and she senses a vague negative energy radiating off of him. 

"Rek?"
_What the hell is his problem?_ wonders Annie, _if he keeps acting like this I'm gonna have to whack him upside the head. _ Then the awkward energy dissipates from Shin and he points at the little wriggling bulge in Annie midsection. 

"How did you get so fat, that extra mass should've gone a little higher if you ask me. Why is your fat moving?

*WHAP!* Annie smacks Shin across the side of his head with her red leather glove, a harmless slap but with enough emphasis to get her point across, "YOU RUDE DUMBO. WHAT'S THE MATTER WITH YOU CALLING ME FAT!? DO I LOOK FAT TO YOU!?" 

Suddenly the tiny female Panther cub growls questioningly and pops her head out from the top of Annie's leather coat, *"Grooow?"* she looks at Shin blankly for a few seconds as if taking stock of the young man and then she huffs and shakes her head, quickly retreating back into the inside of Annie's coat. 

Annie laughs at the cubs reaction, "HAHA....you see even a female of a non human species is repulsed by you..hahahaha!!" She pats the cub beneath her jacket, "Isn't that fight little Miss Muffin we aren't going to let some rude and crude numbskull rain on our parade...hihi..." she giggles while looking down inside her coat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 4, 2008)

"Yeah well when I'm rich and married to a world noble, you'll be dieing of lung cancer so I think its a fair trade off..." 

"By that time I'll have achieved my dream already so I won't have much to live for anyway,so it doesn't really matter that much."It might've sounded a bit negative but he never thought about what he was supposed to do after finally achieving his dream, if he survived  long enough to achieve it but he didn't feel like spending his days as a dog of the World Government by taking Mihawk's position as a Shichibukai nor did he feel like becoming one of the Yonkou going after One Piece.No after becoming the world's greatest swordsman he would have nothing to live for anymore since reaching that goal is the only thing he wants.

*WHAP!*

He was rudely snapped out of his thoughts when he was slapped with the glove,and he had to take a second to realise what was going on and why he just had been slapped.

"YOU RUDE DUMBO. WHAT'S THE MATTER WITH YOU CALLING ME FAT!? DO I LOOK FAT TO YOU!?"

_Oooh._He thought.I forgot that girls didn't really like being called fat, oh well atleast she didn't shoot me or something.

"I was just telling it like it was."He replied as he rubbed his cheek briefly."But on second thought you don't really look fat, like I always said you're very attractive for girl with such a horrible personality."He was pushing it again but he wasn't wise enough to just  let the insult slide."Now that I think about it you might be a bit too skinny, I prefer my women with some....Well how should I put."He paused briefly as he looked for the right words."Well with boobs simply put."

He was surprised though when a tiny furred head popped out from the top of her coat and briefly looked him over retreating back into the coat after a huff.
"HAHA....you see even a female of a non human species is repulsed by you..hahahaha!!"She said as he patted her little friend. "Isn't that fight little Miss Muffin we aren't going to let some rude and crude numbskull rain on our parade...hihi..."

"Just what we needed."He replied sarcastically."By the way you should really work on your naming skills, they still haven't improved since way back on the *Cutie Pie*."
It took him a while to realise this, but perhaps this wasn't the best time for throwing around insults like this."Let's head upstairs, we can always flirt with each other some more while we walk."He said sarcastically since Annie has flirted like......Zero times with him, the closest thing to flirting was when she pretended to give him a kiss before throwing him off the boarding plank.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 4, 2008)

_CP5 Base with Jackie & Anglora_
The half- armored Cp5 agents began to charge Anglora and Jackie like a stampede of buffalo. Sparks erupted from Anglora's nails as they began to increase in length. She began swinging her arms slowly, anxious to start the battle.

*I'll take on the apparent "leader" of these fools. You can handle te fodder hun.* Anglora said as she ran towards the fully armored knight (minus head and neck). Jackie had already began taking out the fodder agents. 

The CP5 leader looked at Anglora and chuckled a bit. GAHAHAHAHA! Are thy serious about dueling ye? Thy challenging me is an insul-  *BAM!* Anglora had jumbed up and kicked the knight in the face midsentence. HOW DARE YE! DEATH IS THOU PRICE! SORU! The knight began to move at a speed that was impossible to follow with the naked eye. He appeared behind Anglora with his sword out, baring down upon her. 

Anglora parried the strike with her long nailed hands and did a round house kick to the knights mid section. The impact did nothing. Ye is to weak! The knight said jubilantly. But then, a long thin rapier was protruding from the kniht's stomach. Anglora grinned as the knight looked down in horro to see the blade had pierced his armor. *Hibana no lance!* Anglora said.

The knight backed out of the rapier and looked at Anglora with eyes of the devil. *cough, cough* If thy dies here, then so will ye. Shigan! The knight moved quickly towards Anglora, too quickly for her to dodge. Her instincts kicked in and she blocked the attack with her nails.......... and one of them broke. Anglora looked like the world was coming to an end. *I broke a nail.* Anglora said sorrowfully. *I broke a nail, I broke a nail, I BROKE A DAMN NAIL!* Anglora repeated in now frustration. 

Anglora's body began to glow. She yelled "*HIBANA NO FLASH!* The room was engulfed in a blinding light. The knight sheilded his eyes to keep from possibly going blind. Anglora took this time to prepare an attack. As the flash went away and vision returned, a drill hibana drill was heading straight for the knight............. and it hit. The knight was almost utterly obliterated. 

Anglora stood up and looked at the decapitated knight. *Hibana no drill bitch.* Anglora triumptly said. Anglora and Jackie began the destruction of the CP5 base with the same method they used on the CP1 base. As their work was finished, they returned to their ship. Anglora angrily looked at her broken nail on the entire trip.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2008)

*48th Floor -*
Jessie and Anya head out of the now frozen over Desert level, thanks to Anya blowing out a huge whole in the thick concrete wall. It took the girls another 5 grueling and shivering minutes to find their coats and they quickly retreat towards the exit. 

Jessie breathes a sigh of relief in the much warmer stairwell, "That feels much better..." she sighs. Anya looks at the gold key that Jessie had gotten off of the now dead Desert Guardian, "I wonder what this opens?" she asks more to herself then Jessie. 

Jessie shrugs, "We just need to get our crewmates back, that's the only thing we need to worry about right now really..." ANya nods, "But still its all very weird..."

*Down one floor - *
Alph exits into the stairwell, and debates whether to go upstairs to the top or check on one of his crewmates but then he hears a loud female voice down below the next flight of stairs that make his decision for him. 

"I'm a full B cup you dumbass! Well..hehe...its not like you even know what that means fella. The only bra you've probably seen is when you snuck into your mom's drawer I bet..." retorts Annie at being called flat chested yet again by that idiot Swordsman. For some reason the only insults of his that gets to her are his slights at her proportions.

As both Annie and Shin continue their verbal jousting, they run into Alph and then the three of them make their way up further where they encounter both Jessie and Anya. 

*Downstairs at the base of Buster Tower...*
A bleeding and bruised Pamela Ivy limps into the entrance, stepping over the inert bodies of dozens of Marines, who were absolutely overwhelmed by the Unnamed Crew. 

"Goddamn Rabbits!" she exclaims as she reaches the first flight of stairs.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 4, 2008)

With Shin, Annie and Alph.

"I'm a full B cup you dumbass! Well..hehe...its not like you even know what that means fella. The only bra you've probably seen is when you snuck into your mom's drawer I bet..."

"Yeah yeah whatever, atleast I don't lie about my bra size, B cup my ass."Shin snorted. "No way in hell that B stands for....Flat as a Beli, it stands for Big or atleast something like that."In his opinion, whatever Annie was carrying it certainly wasn't big."Just so you know, I find it rather unnattractive when girls lie like that."He later added."I would work on that if you want to stand a chance with me."

It was at this point that Alph got in between the two and tried to push Shin a little away from Annie, the android had no idea what to do else but this could only end badly for Shin."Keep in mind that we have two Nakama that we need to rescue, so please calm down."He pleaded but Shin barely heard a word he said and was still continueing his bickering.

"Not to forget, work on the rest of your behaviour as well, that money obsession of your's certainly isn't attractive and do....."It was at this time that Alph covered Shin's mouth and was forcefully dragging him along.

"Might I advice you that shooting him is well withing your rights, but atleast wait until everyone is safely back on the ship."The android suggested."Oh try not to kill him, he is our crewmate afterall.....Perhaps not our brightest or mature member...."Shin was still struggling furiously but the deathgrip of the android was impossible to escape from, the chain attached to the android's arm was tightly wrapped around both of Shin's arms.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2008)

"I'm a full B cup you dumbass! Well..hehe...its not like you even know what that means fella. The only bra you've probably seen is when you snuck into your mom's drawer I bet..."

[/COLOR]Shin snorted. "No way in hell that B stands for....Flat as a Beli, it stands for Big or atleast something like that."In his opinion, whatever Annie was carrying it certainly wasn't big."He later added."I would work on that if you want to stand a chance with me."

Shin, Alph, and Annie make their way up the stairs, with the Android in the middle of the arguing duo. "Yeah yeah whatever, at least I don't lie about my bra size, B cup my ass."

"No the B stands for buxom and I don't need to lie when the proof is in the pudding. You and that hornytoad Marcks are always ogling me on deck when I'm sunbathing...dang perverts!" and she thumbs her nose at Shin. 

"Just so you know, I find it rather unnattractive when girls lie like that." the Swordsman responds.

"Bullet holes are unattractive too, you want one fella!!!" she hollers back at him. Alph quickly separates them and and pushes away Shin but the young man continues...

"Not to forget, work on the rest of your behaviour as well, that money obsession of yours certainly isn't attractive and do....."

"Aw, you're just hatin' because you're in the red with me for 250,000 Beli and don't think I'm not fixin' to collect!!" Annie exclaims, "And you always smell like goddang smoke too so there!!" she yells back and sticks her tongue out at him and is about to quickdraw her revolver, not to shoot him with a bullet but with her gel round, when Alph thankfully retrains Shin and walks up ahead with the Swordsman still trying to get a word back. 

"What's all this racket!?" exclaims Jessie as she and Anya run into the trio on the stairs. Annie shrugs, "Shin is having his period...so he's a bit moody.." and she laughs at this comment. 

Eventually the entire group continue upwards and encounter OC who holds the severed head of a strange looking man. The entire crew looks blankly at him, "Don't ask...."  he replies simply and the they immediately drop this line of inquiry. 

At the 50th floor the group meets up with Tatsu who is glad to see everyone in one piece, well relatively speaking. "I assume all you guys got the keys right?" he asks. Shin, Annie, Alph, Anya and OC show their keys and then the den den mushi which Alph carries starts ringing...
*
BERU! BERU! BERU!
*
Annie sighs, "Gee, I wonder who that is..." she mutters negatively.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 4, 2008)

"No the B stands for buxom and I don't need to lie when the proof is in the pudding. You and that hornytoad Marcks are always ogling me on deck when I'm sunbathing...dang perverts!" and she thumbs her nose at Shin.

"Don't....Ah get the hell off me already."He was forced to stop with insulting Annie since he had to wriggle,scratch and bite his way out of Alph's death grip.The scratching and biting were rather ineffictive but Shin's superior strength eventually resulted in his freedom.

"Like I was saying, don't flatter yourself."Shin continued the bickering, still incapable of realising this wasn't the time for it."It's one thing that us guys were looking at you when there was A, nothing better to do at the time between training sessions and B, you were the only female on board."He said."But you really aren't as attractive as you seem to think."What was it about her that could piss him off like that, though he was saying otherwise he really did find her very attractive but as soon as she would open her mouth he would get the urge to kill her........Maybe there was some kind of DF to fix that, he would have to feed that one to her in the future.

He was no way near being done but Alph attempted to restrain Shin again and so it was a little difficult to focus on insulting Annie."Why the hell are you coming after me."He said to Alph."I can't help but that Annie keeps pissing me off, if she could just realise this bad attempt at flirting with me isn't really as effective as she might, the stup....."A hand covered his mouth once again  and this time Alph decided to tie him up in such a manner that Shin would have more trouble getting out of.

With Jackie and Anglora

The hitman made sure to keep an eye on his parther's fight while he used Leo to take down the fodders, as expected Anglora won."Why must you torture me like that?"He asked when they returned to her ship."You keep tempting me like that."He was referring to how sexy she was while fighting, such deadlyness and beauty was exactly his type.

"What do you say?"Jackie asked hopefully."The two of us as husband and wife."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2008)

_Several minutes after Shin's tirade..._
*BERU! BERU! BERU!*

Alph takes the baby den den mushi out of his pocket and then a wire pops out of his wrist and connects into the shell of the communications device. Everytime that this mysterious person had communicated with them, the Android had come closer and closer to tracing back the link in the hopes of discovering this being's location and perhaps finding and saving Marcks and MJ. 

Alph looks at his crewmates, "Keep him on the line for as long as you can. It will give me a better opportunity to triangulate the signal..."

"Just leave it to Annie she's got a big mouth," replies Shin dryly still peeved at the girl. "And you've got a brain the size of a walnut..."

*BERU! BERU! BERU!*

Alph ignores these two and just answers the line, "Speak..." Alph says in a calm voice. 

*CLAP! CLAP! CLAP! "Well done, well done my comrades. The way you all defeated those Guardians was amazing....I knew that I could trust you to crush those government dogs."*

"We did what you asked now give us back our Nakama!" exclaims Tatsu. 

The voice chuckles, *"No, no, no, my Draconian friend. You're not done yet, remember, you still have to unlock the door to the top level."* Suddenly the floor starts shaking and rumbling, perhaps even the entire tower.

Annie looks around anxiously, "What the!?" The wall in front of them suddenly splits open revealing a second wall behind it, only this wall is made of pure high grade steel and a dark gray material coats the steel wall giving it a shiny gloss. In the center of the huge wall is a long rectangular door with five tiny keyholes in the center. 

Alph analyzes the wall with his retinal scanners, "That is a seastone covering..." he says. Annie nods in conformation, "I've seen these kinds of walls before...they use them in high security prisons..."

*"You are correct, that seastone lining is meant to keep out any Devil Fruit users. The nature of the data stored within is highly classified and of the most sensitive nature. Now insert your keys and open up this door so that you can defeat the final guardian and recover the data. After that your Nakama will be returned to you safe and sound..."* the voice sounds calm but unlike previous conversations there is a hint of edge to it, almost of desperation and anticipation. 

"Bullshit fella!" hollers Annie, "The Jungle Guardian told me that this place was a prison. How do we know that you're not lying to us?" 

Now the voice becomes angry for the first time, *"Listen you little twat! That no good government filth is the real liar and besides I have your nakama and if you don't do as I command....well you know the rest..."*

Meanwhile, Alph's eyes are closed and in his minds eye he's scanning over thousands of frequencies a seconds trying to break through the scrambling signal of the den den mushi. Tatsu shakes his head, "No dice pal, how do we know you haven't done something our friends? WE want to talks with them first!"

The voice growls with annoyance, *"You have five minutes to open the final door or your nakama's lives will be forfeit...goodbye...CLICK*" and the line goes dead. Annie looks over at Alph who still has his eyes closed, "Well, you get anything fella?" she asks hopefully. 

Alph opens his eyes, "I was not able to pinpoint the signal exactly but according to my estimation the signal originated from somewhere on this island..." he responds. 

Tatsu growls and slams his fist into the floor, hating to be roped in like this, the feeling of helplessness is just like being back in the Circus "Dammit, what are we going to do? If we open that door he's just going to kill them, you guys know this!"

Anya speaks up, this isn't her crew and she doesn't know these people well, "If it were my friend, I'd do anything I could to save them no matter what..."

"We have three more minutes to decide. Do we open up the door or not?" he asks.

*Three levels down...*
*"Pamela hurry up!"* exclaims the voice. Pamela holds a den den mushi in her hand and slowly strides up the stairs.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 4, 2008)

_The Debauchery_

“What’s the matter Nikki?” Ol’ Tom said coming up next to her.  

“Just worried about Heather is all…”  Nikki said with a sigh as she crossed her arms.  

Tom wrapped his arm around Nikki’s shoulders and chuckled slightly.  “I think Heather is the last person you need to worry about.”  He said gently squeezing her shoulders as he scratched the beard on his chin.  “I still remember that night I found you.  Do you remember anything that happened Nikki?”

“Not much honestly.  I still get the dreams…”  Nikki said fighting a few tears.

“Didn’t think you would.  You were pretty out of it.” Tom said as he thought.  “I was coming back from delivering something…what was it?”  he mutters.  “Bah…doesn’t matter…the pair of you were on the side of the road.  I don’t think I had ever seen anyone look as bad as the two of you were.  The blood, the bruises, damn sight the two of you were.”  Tom said shaking his head.  “The thing I remember the most though, was when I got the two of you back to the house…I remember thinking those girls are survivors.  No one should have been able to survive what the pair of you did that night…” he mumbled his voice growing thick.  He quickly cleared his throat then as he dropped his arm.  “Don’t suppose I could have some more of that scotch while we are waiting, do ya?” he said pulling out one of his home rolled cigarettes.

Nikki quickly wiped her eyes and nodded.  “Of course Tom.” she said heading for Heathers cabin.

“DAMN IT!” Tony yelled startling Tom as Nikki rushed out of the cabin.  “Where did you get this?” she yelled down at Ratchet as she was wielding a long cylindrical device.  “It scared the crap out of me!  Why is it vibrating?”  She looked at it curiously as Ratchet looked up at her reaching for his prize.

“What’s wrong?  What did he fi-” Nikki cut her sentence short as the half empty bottle crashed to the deck shattering as it fell.  Blushing deeply she rushed forward grabbing it.  “I…uh…need to change cabins.  Mine has a hole in it.  Bad Ratchet!”  she says walking backward and rushing down below.

“What got into her?  What was that Pa?”  Tony asked in confusion.

“Nothing!”  Ol’ Tom said walking to get another bottle as his laughter trailed behind Nikki.


_Heather_

“JAMES!  DAMN IT!”  Heather screams the heavy man still laying across her.  

The door burst open to a sweat and blood drenched James grinning like a wild man.  “You did it!  I knew you could do it!” he said laughing as he pushed the body of The Boar off of her.  "That’s my girl!"  he said swinging her up into a hug.

“FUCK!  James I am stuck to the bed!”  Heather yelled as he nearly pulled her arm out of the socket.

“What?”  James said slightly confused then looks down her arm.  “Damn, sorry about that babe…”  he says setting her down and searching through the dead mans pockets.

“I told you before!  Don’t call me that!” Heather growled as he looked.

“Yeah, sorry old habits…aha!  Here we go…” James said as he unlocked the remaining cuff.  “We should do something about that hand…”

“I’m fine.  I just want to get back to my ship.  I did what you asked.”  Heather said standing as he handed her back her dagger.  She tucked it in her belt as she said “You better be holding up to your end of the bargain.”  Heather said with a growl.

“I am.  I swear.  They will be taken to where your friend is.”  James said smiling.  “I will take you back to your ship, but let me make sure the rest of his followers are taken care of and get some men to come with us.   The Boar had made friends in the wrong places.  I don’t want you to get tangled with any of them.  Come on, let’s go.” he said walking out of the room.

“Fine…but that asshole isn’t a friend…”  Heather muttered quietly glaring at James back as she cradled her injured hand.


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 5, 2008)

-5 Years Ago-

Its a dark night.  Rain pours over an island as it glows bright orange in the darkness.  Panic is the only feeling coming from the island as the monastery burns.  A support beam cracks and falls.  The west side of the building collapses.

Monk 1: "GET EVERYONE OUT OF THERE!"
Monk 2: "Where is Bodhidharma!?"
Monk 3: "He's been killed."
Monk 1: "HOW!?"
He looks down.
Monk 3: "Bak Mei."
Monk 1: "Then he's after the staff!  We need to-"
Monk 2: "Jee Sin is already on his way.  Our job is to make sure we can save as many as people as possible."
They look back as their home burns to the ground. 
Monk 1: "How could something like this happen..."

-Somewhere inside the monastary-

The room is covered in flames and smoke races to the ceiling.  In the middle of the inferno stands two men walk in circle, staring each other down.  Both wearing orange robes and have shaved heads.  
Man 1: "Awwwww, whats wrong Sin?"
Sin: "Just tell me why.  Why did you do this, Bak Mei!?"
Bak Mei: "Why else do people do things?"
He grins at Jee Sin.
Bak Mei: "Power."
Sin: "You are a bastard, did you know that."
Bak Mei: "Enough talking.  Just give me the staff."
Sin: "No."
He points red staff at Bak Mei.
Bak Mei: "Well I apologize then.  I'll just have to take it."
He draws out a Chinese blade. 
Sin: "So be it."
A piece of burning wood falls from above and lands in between the two.  Almost as if it were a signal, the two charge at each other.

"Oi."
"Oi!"
*"OI!"*

-Present day-

An old sailor shakes a man sleeping in a gray tattered cloak with a weaved hat covering his face.
Sailor: "Wake up already.  You're snoring!"
Sin: "Alright already.  I heard you."
Sailor: "Finally, you're awa-"
Sin: "Its rude to wake up a person when they're sleeping, you know that, rig-"
Sailor: "But we're he-"
Sin: "And its also rude to interrupt someone when they're sleeping."
Sailor: "Its just that-"
The man looks out and sees that the ship has docked.
Sin: "Oh, I see.  We've arrived.  Why didn't you tell me earlier?"
Sailor: "Well, you just said that-"
Sin: "Never mind that.  I thank you for your help."
He gets up and bows to the confused looking sailor.
Sin: "May we meet again sometime in the future."
He begins to walk off when the sailor notices he's left something behind.
Sailor: "OI!  You forgot your sta-"
Suddenly, he appears.
Sin: "I forgot my staff.  Why didn't you tell me?  You weren't going to steal it, were you?"
Sailor: "No, I-"
Sin: "Its not right to steal, you do know that, right?"
Sailor: "Of course I know.  Its just that I was-"
Sin: "Well, now that my staff has been returned, I shall finally take me leave.  Thank you again."
He bows again, the sailor still looking confused, and walks off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2008)

_With The Unnamed Crew..._
"We have two minutes left..." states Alph and he looks into each of his crewmates eyes. Annie shakes her head, "I don't care whats behind that door, we'll deal and kill him or her or it if we have to and if those bastards did something to hurt our friends then we'll kill them too...end of story," she quickly strides towards the door and enters her golden key with the symbol of a skull at the bottom.

OC thinks that this whole situation was a farce to begin with and that they could have better spent they're time hunting down the kidnappers but he remains silent and enters his key as well, "Do it or I'll shoot all your balls off..." he tells all of them. Annie facepalms, "Dumbass..." she mutters underneath her breath. 

Jessie sighs and steps forward, "Like Anya said, we have to do what we can for our friends," Anya hands her the key and she puts it in the keyhole. "One minute left," remarks Alph and he steps forward, "Statistically speaking we have a much higher percentage of getting back our crewmates if we follow through with the demands," he says. 

"Yeah, yeah..." mutters Shin and he enters his key. Finally Tatsu enter his key, "Let's just do this," he says. They all turn their keys at the same time and the thick steel door rumbles and opens up slowly. The interior is totally dim as the doors open wide and then suddenly lights wink on inside, flickering on and off, revealing a wide hallway that leads to what looks to be an elevator. 
*
CLAP! CLAP! CLAP!* From out of the shadows tall figure appears wearing a prisoners gray and white jumpsuit. The man has long black greasy hair that goes to his shoulders and covers his forehead and a grizzled beard with flecks of gray in it. He has a tan complexion and appears to be in his early forties but this is hard to tell. A long vertical scar extends down his right cheek, he smiles menacingly, around his wrists are broken off shackles. Suddenly the air around the man seems to warp and fold in on itself as he lets off a huge amount of killing intent, which is greater then even Garrick's was back on Blackrock Island. 

Jessie looks at the man with wide eyes, feeling the intense pressure of his aura. "Are you....the Guardian!?" she exclaims. Annie can already guess the answer to this question, "Think again sis," and she draws her gold revolvers, backing away slowly. 

The man smiles revealing yellow and chipped teeth, *"Good job my comrades...you have fulfilled your orders in full..."*

_Meet Samuel Axe aka "The Killing Sound" Bounty: 286 Million Beli Former Captain of The Devil Dog Pirates. 
_
*"I offer you all the option of serving under me and becoming my lieutenants in my war with the World Government but first there are a few troublemakers among you who must be punished...."* and he looks at Annie first, *"I don't like your attitude and smart mouth...."*

Annie glares at the him, "FUCK YOU!" and she fires at him six times, faster then a human eye blink. Samuel just stands there as the bullets go through his body and hit the walls behind him ricocheting everywhere. 

Samuel laughs, *"I'm a logia you twat..."* suddenly he disappears and reappears behind Annie kicking at her in one smooth motion. Annie eyes widen with shock but she narrowly ducks at the last second and rolls away as his leg shoots a burst of massive invisible energy that rips into the steel wall up ahead blasting it to nothingness. 

Jessie leaps behind Samuel as he rounds on Annie and punches at the back of his head but her fist goes right through him. Samuel laughs, *"Don't you know what a Logia is?"* he asks her quietly. Then his body starts vibrating and he emits a massive shockwave of pure concussive energy from his body, *"SONIC TEMPEST!!"* he shouts. The wave hits Jessie point black range and sends her flying into the opposite concrete wall, creating such a huge explosion that the walls tremble, exploding outwards.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 5, 2008)

Dante and co soon reached the town of Mianus.

"I thought this was an agricultural town. Where's the agriculture?" Dante asked looking at the mud. There was an eerie silence.

"This is not right at all" Scotty said looking around as well. "this was one of the heartlands of the North Blue. Seriously, most of the crop comes from Mianus."

There wasn't any laughter this time. They moved forward, running now, in search of any sign of life. They were greeted with desolation for miles, until finally they saw a man dressed as a beggar in the middle of a field.

Dante began to feel uneasy.

"Theres that aura again." He looked but saw nothing.

"Psst!" a voice whispered behind a huge boulder. Out popped Shinpachis head. "Over here guys!"

They made their way to Shinpachi quietly and each one hit him on the head.

"Idiot! Whyd you storm off like that. Heather almost left you to die....and how the hell did you escape anyway."

"I mentioned that a big guy with a cloak and scythe kicked me. Then they threw me off the ship wih my med supplies. Check this out." Shinpachi said peering over the other side of the rock.

He saw the same thing happening again. The crop became discoloured then a few minutes later completely died, turning almost to ash, with only a man in the middle. He whistled and a black horse came running.

The beggar turned to where the crew were hiding, Shinpachi hid behind the rock again.

"He's with them." he said

"Them who?" Dante asked

"There should be another 2. This guy would be Famine, the guy who near killed Heather and Nikki is Death. There should be 2 more."

"2 more for what? How do you know they are together?" Gintoki said leaning forward.

"I don't know for sure, its just a guess." Shinpachi said, "The four horsemen of the Apocalypse. Death, Famine, Pestilance and War. Big guy with the scythe was Death, that much was obvious. Both ride horses. I might be wrong they could be unrelated." He quickly peeked again and saw that the beggar had been joined by 3 friends on horses. One of them being Death.

"or maybe not."

Dantes fist glowed and he hit the boulder, sending it flying towards the 4. There was a Huge explosion and the boulder was turned to mere pebbles and a massive laugh was heard. Sougo looked at the massive armoured figure of War on a huge horse.

Scotty backed away, "Don't tell me you're going up against them?"

"They hurt our captain and crew. Plus they stole from us." Dante took out his swords, followed by the rest of the crew. 

"Somebody gonna get a hurt real bad." Dante said pointing the red and blue sword at the 4

"Is that even a proper sentence?" Scotty wondered


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 5, 2008)

Jun, Ruru, Cass and several marines climbed the volcano, hoping to reach Rek. They were lead by the Warden, with Jun following close behind. Matyr was left inside the Windy Dirge, resting from his injuries.

Inside the cave, Rek's head was storming with ideas. He had already found Elza in Bisrach, and he was calculating what his next move will be. "Excellent...I only need 2 more pieces and I can begin with the first skirmish." He thought. "Perhaps if I win just one round against one of my cousins grandfather will stop nagging me about my inactivity in the Conquista." Ever since he and his crew left Vittorio, learning that the Conquista had begun, his grandfather had been bugging him nonstop for his lack of action in the competition. 

Rek gently places Elza's head on his lap, as her horns were already starting to cause his neck to bleed. The noble was feeling a lot better now, and he was able to move his arms once more. He takes out a pen from his pocket and rips off some of the bandages on his stomach. He places the bandage on the wall and begins to right on it. "I had best write the invitation."

_"To my dearest Annie and your amusing Man-harem
Though it has been only a brief time since I had last set my eyes upon you, my heart continues to ache with your absence. In my dreams I chase after you like a true pirate chases after the One Piece, and I can no longer bear any moment that you are not in my arms. For this reason, I ask you to come to the Winter Resort Island, Aadvent. There, I shall shower you with all the love and care an angel from the heavens such as yourself deserves.


Of course, I shall be paying for all your anemities while you are in Aadvent(everything is on ME,and I surely hope you will be as well), so long as you grace me with your presence, even if for a faint moment. You may bring any friend of yours even your man-harem and the amusing but slighty ugly  ogre-ish swordsman with the horrible breath, and I shall treat them with the same courtesy as I you, sans the love.

With love, 
Rek Du Mortis​
P.S.
I meant the horrible breath part, your friend the swordsman really must use the toothbrush more often, or at least cease that foul smoking habit. And be sure that the cowardly sniper does not scarf down all the cocktails like he does whenever we have a feast, those rare south blue prawns are quite difficult to find.    
P.P.S.
I fear that Jun's 'special time' is coming soon so I sincerely wish that you not agitate her with tales of our past, my dear Annie. I too fear for my health.
P.P.P.S.
If you are not convinced that this is not an elaborate act for me to acquire sex while you are extremely intoxicated, then I shall give away free money at Aadvent.
P.P.P.P.S.
It's not just the swordsman who has a less-than-desirable sense of style and grace, almost everyone else in your man-harem does not know how to conduct themselves in a proper fashion, they should really have etiqutte lessons. In fact, I could give them some on Aadvent.  "_
Rek smiles at his fine penmaship and hides the letter in his pocket before Elza wakes up. 

"How was your nap?" He asks.

"It felt good." Elza stands up from Rek and stretches her arms. "I'm going to out to get some fish for us to eat, okay?" Elza runs off and flies out of the cave, unware that a group of people were headed towards the cave.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 5, 2008)

Shin and his entourage VS Samuel

"Ah Logia huh?"Shin asked as he unsheathed his blade once again for this new opponent, when one of the bullets that ricocheted off the wall was about to hit the swordsman he whispered."Single Squall."Before cutting the bullet in half with a speed that only a few of the people here could've followed.As a result the two halves of the bullet swerved harmlessly around him.He could've dodged it with less effort but he needed to test wether his "Squall" was still as powerfull as when he used it first against Led, Shin would need everyhing he had against this opponent.

"Defeating a Logia is impossible for all of you guys so let me take care of this one."He said to his Nakama."Since I'm the only strong to take on an opponent like this, why don't you guys head back to ship while I take care of this guy."We he really wasn't that that arrogant to think he even stood a chance against a Logia, but he knew more then enough about the three different types of Devil Fruits that existed to know that a Logia was pretty much invincible if you didn't have luck on your side and could exploit the element's weakness.The normal DF users weaknesses were also effective ofcourse but getting un untouchable opponent in water wasn't easy.

His Squall would probably be just as ineffictive as Annie's bullets but he might be able to buy enough tiem for the crew to get M.J. and Marcks and get the hell away from here, if Shin could last long enough for one of those power-ups to activate on their own then he actually might be able to harm the Logia so his only option was to wait for that to happen, if it did happen.
"White Squall!"He said as he dashed towards Samual, a powerful wind was created with an energy slash in the centre of it but Samual simply stretched out his hands in the direction of Shin and said *"Sonic boom!"*

*BOOMMM*

A vapor ring was quickly caught in the destruction caused by Shin's attack but Samuel himself was next to Shin*."Have you ever been punched at the speed of sound*?"Shin atttempted to block the attack by holding it downwards and holding the flat of his blade against his free hand but the strength of the attack resulted in Shin being another flying into a wall, Jessie style, just as the sonic boom was heard and a vapor ring was created once again.

Shin didn't waste time getting up again but the force of that attack almost crushed his arms and chest, to think what would've happened if it had been a direct hit."Damn that's fast."He mumbled as he shook his arms briefly in attempt to fight off the pain.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2008)

_*16 Years ago in The New World...*_
We focus on a large Crimson colored Galleon and Pirate Captain Samuel Axe stands at the bow with his arms crossed looking out at this broad expanse, he smiles and laughs, *"Welcome to The New World!"*

An 18 year old Pamela Ivy slides up to Samuel and touches his shoulder, "We narrowly escaped that Vice Admiral back on Shabondy. Do you think that we're ready for whats to come?" she asks him. Samuel shrugs, *"Well its not like we'll be fighting old man Whitebeard immediately. First we'll build up our forces and amass a fleet and then slowly gain our territory."*

"MARINE WARSHIP SIGHTED!!!" yells a deckhand from the Crows Nest. Samuel immediately springs into action but three blurs of movement appear on the ship. Two men in white Officers jackets appear on either side of Samuel, they're both of the Rear Admiral rank. One of them has a Katana at his neck and a third man in a gray trenchcoat and black suit appears behind Samuel, pointing a Crimson Steel revolver to the back of his head. 

"Did you think that you could attack our facilities and get away with it, we have friends in high places you know..." mutters the man with the gun.  Pamela yells, "You can't do this!!!" suddenly Samuel places his hand on her shoulder, *"It's done we're finished...for now..."* he looks at the two Marines, *"I'll leave without a fight if you just let my crew go..."* he says. 

"You're in no position to negotiate," states one of the Marines, "We'll be throwing you in Impel Down you Pirate Scum and the same goes for all of your nakama!" The man with the gun shakes his head and grins, "No...My employers have requested that he be transferred to another location. Also the crew can go, we have no need of them..." he responds. 

The Marine looks at him wide eyed with shock, "But!? You don't have the authority, you're only assisting in this operation!!" The man with the gun shrugs at the Marine, "Oh yes I do...or maybe you want to inform Admiral Sengoku yourself that you failed to do as my employers requested..."

10 minutes later Samuel is boated away in seastone shackles towards the Marine warship. Meanwhile, Pamela stands at the deck of the Pirate ship crying...

*Right here right now...*
Annie yells at Shin as he recovers from Samuel's attack, "WHAT DID I TELL YOU ABOUT GETTING ARROGANT FELLA!!!" she hollers. This is just like that fool to think that he can beat a logia, goddamn fool. Annie has never fought a logia but she's seen one in action and it wasn't a pretty sight for the poor soul who fought it. 

She loads two cartridges into her right revolver and then two more into her left revolve, she does this faster then most humans can track. Annie aims at the prisoner and fires, *"FOAM ROUND!"* Samuel casually turns around and looks blankly at Annie. *"You idiot, bullets don't hurt..."* suddenly the cartridge explodes into a giant mass of foam that surrounds Samuel and encasing from head to toe, becoming as hard as steel. 

Suddenly the foam starts to shake and vibrate and it explodes into a million pieces. Samuel yells and his body looks as if its made of pure energy and he opens his mouth wide at Annie, *"KILLING SOUND!"* he exclaims and suddenly an ear splitting high pitched noise fills the air shattering all the glass in the room, making the entire floor tremble, and causing ear drums to pop. Then Samuel focuses the entire wave of sound right at Annie meaning to shatter her bones. The gunslinger reacts quickly and shoots at the ground in front of her, *"GEL ROUND!!"* A glob of clear gel explodes on the ground forming into a large wall of in front of her. As the wave hits the gel wall, surprisingly the gel is able to absorb the high pitched sound wave quite harmlessly and it shkes and vibrates but otherwise remains stable. 

Annie eyes widen in shock, "I can't believe that worked...." she mutters.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2008)

Annie takes out a seastone bullet from her weapons belt, the only such bullet in her arsenal. She discreetly loads it into her gun and then aims at Samuel, he grins at her and laughs, *"Bullets can't hurt m..."* 

*BANG!* 

The bullet rips into his chest, negating Samuel's powers. Blood gushes out of his chest and he clutches it, with a shocked look on his face. Annie smirks, "So much for that theory fella..." she says with bold confidence. 

Tatsu smiles now that he can get his claws on the bastard, he rushes at Samuel and lifts him into the air, "WHERE ARE OUR NAKAMA!!" he growls as he transforms mid sentence into his Hybrid point. 

Samuel coughs up blood and laughs, *"Six feet under..."* he responds. Tatsu winds up a punch but suddenly a wooden tendril whips out of nowhere and clutches around Samuel's waist, quickly snatching him away. Pamela appears behind the unnamed crew and smirks at them as she holds up Samuel. She looks at the man and smiles, "It's been too long Captain," she says happily. Samuel chuckles, "Get me out of here..." he says weakly, clutching his chest. 

Pamela nods and and glares back at the Unnamed Crew, "We'll see each other again, thats a promise...IVY'S AVALANCHE!" the woman's right arm transforms into a giant expanding tree trunk that she hammers against the wall creating a huge hole and she leaps out of the hole into the frigid sky. Suddenly her legs transform into tree trunks that shoot down towards the ground, creating giant stilt like legs and she speeds off into the snowy mountains. 

Tatsu growls and unfurls his wings, "I'll stop her..."

"WAIT!!" shouts a voice, Marcks appear out of the stairwell looking tired and bruised. Next to him he supports MJ who also looks tired and drained. They wear Marine coats that they must have gotten off of the defeated Marines downstairs. 

"Can we go home now?" Marcks mutters in exhaustion. 

_Elsewhere..._
A pair of Seastone handcuffs lay unopened on the ground. Footsteps lead away from the cuffs and then disappear.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 5, 2008)

With the unnamed gods

Well that was somewhat humeliating. Shin thought. I pretty much got my ass kicked while Annie shot him with a Seastone bullet, or something else that would've negated the Devil Fruit ability of that guy but besides Seastone I can't think of anything solid enough to be shot like a bullet so Seastone is a safe bet.

"Didn't I say I was going to handle this guy."though the reason why he said this before was because he intended to make a heroic sacrifice, though he promised to be a little more realistic while fighting oppoennts that he can't defeat but that didn't mean he would runaway from such opponents, like now he would've stayed behind himself so that atleast the other's wouldn't be harmed because of him.

but now the swordsman was emberassed that Annie defeated an opponent that he couldn't even lay a finger on."Where the hell did you get materials like that anyway?"He really needed a Seastone sword or something but that didn't really sit well with him since using a Seastone coated sword would be just as cowardly as eating a DF.

"Shin, enough already."Even the android, who rarely felt at all, was getting highly annoyed by the bickering."Heading back to the Infinite should be our priority."Alph joined Marcks, M.J. and the rest as they headed down the stairs.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 5, 2008)

Heather followed James as the moved through the streets heading back to the ship.  The pace was much slower though the big group was on alert for anything to happen.  News of The Boars recent demise had not spread and wouldn’t hopefully for a few days, so they were able to move to the docks pretty much unmolested.

“Are you sure you don’t want somebody to look at your hand?”  James asked as he walked next to Heather.

“I’m fine.  Besides, we are suppose to have a doc on board the ship.  If they ever bring the asshole back.”  Heather said with a scowl.

“They had a bit of distance to travel.  Though I am sure they will be back soon.”  James said with a laugh shaking his head.  “Damn you haven’t changed a bit.”  He then looked her over.  “At least with your personality…I like the new look though.”

“Shut the fuck up James.  Never again…”  Heather glared as she attempted to walk a little faster now that she could see her ship.

“One last time?  A thank you?”  James said and laughed as she once again glared at him.

“At least they got that thing loaded.”  Heather said stepping onto the deck of the ship.  

“Oh Heather!  Your okay!”  Nikki said with relief as she stepped through the doorway.  

“Sorta…” James said with a chuckle as he grabbed her arm and showed them her hand.

“Damn…” Tony said turning slightly green and running for the opposite railing, heaving her last meal over the side.

Nikki and Tony looked at it in surprise as the skin was still folded over showing the muscle.  “Stop gawking!  I don’t suppose the asshole is back yet?”  Heather demanded as they both shook their heads.  “Fine.  Then do something about this!”

Tom whispered something to Nikki who nodded then went running into Heather’s cabin.  Tom pulled Heather to a barrel and sat her down.  “I’ll hold the arm.  You!” Tom says pointing at Hunter.  “Hold her other arm.  James was it?  Hold her leg.  Tony the other one!”

“Yes Pa…”  Tony said walking over wiping her mouth.

“What the hell do you guys think you are doing?”  Heather said as Nikki came out.

“We are dealing with the injury.  We need to sterilize and wrap it.”  Nikki mumbled ripping up a piece of cloth.

“With what?”  Heather said looking skeptically as they began to close in on her.

“This…”  Nikki said with a sigh as she held up a bottle of 151.

“I don’t fucking think so!” Heather screamed as she was grabbed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2008)

Annie ignores Shin's shameless attempts to cover up for his inability to back up his macho bravado, "It's called imagination fella, next time use it...and I've had a seastone bullet since Kordos Island. You should learn to pay more attention..." and she grins at him just to dig in the insult some more. 

The Gunslinger makes her way over to Marcks and MJ, and she pats Marcks on the back and even nods at MJ, "Dang, how did you two escape?" she asks in surprise. Tatsu shakes Marcks hand and nods, "Yeah we honestly thought that you were done for..."

Marcks laughs and shakes his head, "Me and MJ managed to get loose and then I saved her singlehandedly." he glosses over the parts where he screamed for his life multiple times, ran away, got pummeled, and needed the help of 40 man eating giant Rabbits to achieve this. "I'll tell you guys about it when we all get back to the ship..." he says. 

_Meanwhile..._
OC has conveniently slipped away to the top floor. He had been trained to record the images of thousands of individuals who have worked with or were closely connected to the company and Samuel had registered in his mind. He looks around the room and sees various files and listening equipment. So it seems that this prison was also a monitoring station he muses. 

Several minutes later OC catches up with the crew who didn't even notice that he was gone amid all the celebration to have Marcks and MJ back safe and sound.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 5, 2008)

Hunter nods, holding Heather down, "Ohhh, that's so disgusting...I've done worse...Nuh-uh...Yes I have...No!...Fine, I'll let you win for once...Thank you...Don't say thank you!...Why not?...You are a retarded idiot, even for your species...Hey!...wait...what?...Fucking retard..." the girl says, arguing with herself.    They stay quiet from then on out, consentrating, and ignoring eachother at the same time.  She keeps a steel grip on Heather the entire time.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 5, 2008)

Dante, as usual was the first to dash forward towards the black robed man, who slowly got off the horse. he stood with his scythe upright, appearing not to do anything. suddenly he vanished towards Dante's right. Dante adjusted himself to attempt to land a devastating left sidekick to his midsection. Again he disappeared, reappearing this time behind Dante and touching his shoulder. Dante spun around and executed a perfect backhand strike to Death's temple. He did not move. An inch.

Dante leaped backwards into the air and executed a perfect killerbee to the chest. Still nothing. Dante leaped off the chest and performed another killerbee. Again Death stood firm not bothered in the slightest. Dante landed infront of the huge figure in a fit of rage, almost completely out of control. His arm was glowing brightly with chi and he threw a heavy punch towards Death. He finally moved, but it was of such insignificance one could hardly call it a victory of any sort. Dante's fist had been grabbed by a dark glowing fist.

*"Dark chi?" *Dante expected his hand to be crushed

Instead, the other thin hand made its way down to Dante's chest and executed a one inch punch sending Dante flying back. The shock was enough to cause Dante to black out for a few seconds. He got up, realising that his ribs were broken.

*"run..." *he said coughing blood as he suddenly understood the difference between the two groups.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 5, 2008)

“Don’t you dare!  *AAAHHHH*!!!!”  Heather screamed as the alcohol was dumped on her hand.  “At least let me drink some of it firs- *FUCK*!”  She screamed again as Nikki dumped a little more on it.

“Fine…” Nikki said holding the bottle to Heather’s lips.

After taking a good swallow her eyes watered.  “Okay…”  Heather said hoarsely.

Nikki nodded and with a quick movement rolled the skin back down, the pain caused Heather to jump slightly but they had her held down to the point that she barely moved.  Dumping the liquid one last time Nikki quickly wrapped it up like a mitten.  “We really need some better medical supplies…”  Nikki muttered tying off the end.  

Everyone backed away quickly as Heather glared grabbing the bottle once more.  “Alright.  Now were in the hell are those guys?  We need to get the fuck out of here.”  Heather said bluntly as she set the bottle down to grab one of her smokes which Nikki lit.

“A small agricultural area called Mianus.”  James said pointing in the direction of the town.

“You have got to be shitting me.”  Heather said shaking her head.

“Nope.”  James said “Just go around the point and down the coast a few miles.  Can’t miss it.”  

“Alright…Now get off of my ship you jackass.”  Heather said with a glare as she took another drag.

James just laughed.  “Not good with hospitality are you?  Well thanks for helping.  Hope you get your friend back!”  He said giving her a mock salute before kissing her quickly.

“GET OFF!”  Heather yelled at him after the kiss.  “And, that asshole is not my friend!”

James just laughed as he waved walking off the ship and once again disappearing from their lives.

“We really should get going.”  Nikki said looking between Tony and Tom.  “Why don’t you come with is Tom?  Give you a change of pace.”

“Thanks, but I am told old for this lifestyle.  You guys go on and have some adventures.  I will just stay here and tinker.”  Tom then looked to Tony.  “I am going to miss you girl, that damn raccoon too.”  he gave his daughter a warm smile as he tried to hide the tears.

“Oh Pa!”  Tony said rushing into his outstretched arms.  “I am going to miss you terribly.”

“Bah…you will be to busy keeping these two in line to think about me.  You take care now…”  Tom said then pulled away.  He quickly gave Nikki and Heather each hug whispering in their ears.  “Take good care of her please.”  Both girls could only nod in return at their dear friend.  He quickly walked down the gangplank and left them.

“Alright ladies.  Let’s go see if those boys need some help.”  Heather said standing and heading to the helm.

“I am sure they do…” Nikki said gritting her teeth at the mention of the rest of the crew.  

“Toss the ropes and let’s get moving.”  Heather said looking at the three.  “Wait!  What the hell is she doing on the deck on not hanging over the side?”  she said pointing at Hunter.

“We needed her help.”  Nikki said with a shrug.  “Just like we do now.”

“You can’t actually mean that Heather.  Hanging someone over the side?”  Tony said her eyes wide.

“Fine!  Just keep her out of my way!”  Heather snapped as they all went about their jobs.  They moved away from the dock and sailed around the point straight toward Mianus.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2008)

*With James and Larissa - Redwood Tree Island - CP7 Base *
James and Larissa dock their vessel at a secluded part of the island to avoid detection and approach the interior part of the island. Redwood Tree Island, home of the gigantic Redwood Oak Tree is covered in an expansive forest that stretches from one end of the island to the other. In the center of the Island is a tree that dwarfs all the other trees and is the size of a 50 story building. CP7 has their main base inside of this hollowed out vessel. 

The Makaosu duo reach the perimeter of the base and realize that if they take another step, they will trigger an alarm, notifying the entire base to their presence. James, with his black hoodie slung low over his face and his hands in his pockets, looks blankly into the distance and casually takes a step forward. A shrill alarm pierces the air, James scans the area for several seconds and continues forward very calmly as if he's on a Sunday stroll through the park. 

Suddenly five trees in front of him and Setsuka open up revealing a giant cannon in each tree. A man in a black suit and cowboy hat appears behind one of the cannons, *"SURRENDER NOW!!! WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO OUR SISTER ORGANIZATIONS!!! WE'RE READY FOR YOU THIS TIME!!"*

James looks blankly at the cannons and then he slowly takes his right hand out of his pocket and flashes them his middle finger. 
*
"FIRE!!"* commands the agent. 

As a hail of cannonballs hurls at James and Larissa, he just casually walks forward without a care in the world.

_With The Unnamed Crew..._
The crew makes their way out of the tower and back to the Infinite before any further Marine reinforcements arrive. They reach the first floor landing and pass by a row of bounty posters and other notices tacked to the wall. For some reason Annie decides to examine them and see what her current bounty is. She hopes that its higher then Shin's so that she can gloat about it to him, _"I guess women aren't so weak afterall huh fella?"_ she imagines herself saying to the Swordsman. 

As she scans each poster her eyes freeze at a young fellow wearing a black hoodie....*James The Gunblade/Bounty: 70,000,000...*

Annie's jaw literally drops to the floor and she bangs her head against the wall, "Fool..." she mutters. Whether this is directed at her or the boy in the picture is uncertain. She tears off the poster and runs to catch up with her crewmates.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 6, 2008)

Jun and the others continued their trek towards the volcano. The path was steep, and difficult, but in order to save Rek, they had to persevere.

"My legs hurt!" Cass complained.

"Silence! The enemy could be close..." Jun yelled.

Elza casually flies above them, heading towards the shore to get some fish. "It's her!" The Warden yells, pointing towards the direction of Elza. "That's prisoner 00! She took Lord Rek!" Jun looks at Ruru, who immidieately goes into his full giant beetle form and has the warrior ride atop him. 

"RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!" Jun jumps from Ruru's back mid-air and grabs Elza. "WHERE IS HE!?" She yells threateningly, holding a kinfe to Elza's neck. "Miss Jun,be careful! Lord Rek's purpose here was to find Miss Elza!" Jun ignored Ruru's pleas and focused her attention on Elza. "Get off me!" She yelled, struggling to stay afloat. "You're too heavy!" Something inside Jun's mind breaks with Elza's comment, and she loses all reason. "ARE YOU CALLING ME FAT!!!!!!????" Jun is about to stab Elza when Ruru pulls her off and restrains her. Jun's mood shifts suddenly, and she begins to tear up."I...apologize..." Jun's mood shifts once again, and she begins to glare menacingly at Elza. "The moment we land on the ground I shall dismember your body!" Elza looks at Jun uneasily while Ruru nods his head, understanding the situation. "It's miss Jun's 'special time' again..."

An hour later everyone heads back to the ship, with Rek being carried on Ruru's back. He places Rek in his bed, and pours some tea onto a cup for the young noble to drink. "Ruru, I'd like you to mail this via the Monarch Pelicans to Annie and her man-harem." Rek hands Ruru the bandage he wrote on earlier. Make several copies of this and use multiple Pelicans. I am not sure of Annie and her man-harem's exact coordinates, so it will be best if we use multiple copies. " Ruru bows to Rek and leaves the room, carrying Rek's letter with him.

"Can I come in?" Elza asks from behind the door of Rek's room. "Please do." Elza enters Rek's room wearing large handcuffs on her wrists, but her appearance was completely human. "Might I ask what those are for?" Rek asked. 

"Seastone handcuffs. I asked the warden to give me a pair so I can stay in my human form."

"Ah, yes, I remember now, you have almost no control over your Devil fruit powers."

"So... I'm free now?"

"Of course. I did pay for it."

"Then it that case, can I stay with your crew for a while?"

"That was precisely why I went here to get you." 

"Thank you." She kisses Rek on the cheek before leaving. 

"That went quite well. Now for some tea." Rek is about to take the cup Ruru filled up for him when Jun barges into his room and slices the table his tea was on in half. "...must...kill...perverted noble..." Jun grabs Rek from his bed and slams him on the floor. "Why must women undergo this state...." Rek thought before Jun smashes a chair on his face.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 6, 2008)

Shinpachi could see Dante was in a bad way but was amazed that even he took but one hit to be destroyed. 

"Tactical retreat." he said but the other 4 wouldn't move, "guys, come on! You saw what he did to Dante! We don't stand a chance." 

"I know that but he hurt our captain and stole from us. We wouldn't be very good pirates if we just let that slide, now would we?" Gintoki said swinging his sword. Sougo smiled and aimed his weapon at War who merely laughed at them.

Sougo and Tri went after War, whilst Ace and Gintoki charged at the Shinigami. What followed could only be described as a complete trouncing. Tri and Sougo's efforts could not even dent the armor of the giant and robust figure of War, who laughed through it all. He pulled two gatling guns from his back and held one in each hand. With no cover, Sougo and Tri were soon riddled with bullets. Death merely walked slowly to the charging Ace and Gintoki, effortlessly avoiding their attacks and placing a hand on their shoulders. He squeezed and broke their shoulder and collar bone as if crumpling paper. Both were brought to their knees as if they were praying to him. He took his Scythe and with a seemingly invisible swing, slashed at the two, cutting them across the chest.

He pointed at Shinpachi and then the medical bag. Shinpachi understood. They had been poisoned but was completely perplexed as to why he told them.

"ARE YOU SURE WE CAN'T KILL THEM!!" he shouted for no reason. Death shook his head and pointed to his wrist, "NOT THEIR TIME...OK, OK! LOOKS LIKE YOU GET A STAY OF EXECUTION!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" War laughed as he mounted the horse again. The four horsemen rode off, looking for another place to destroy.

The crew of the Overkills lay on the barren fields, all injured and all completely humiliated by the nature of their defeat.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 6, 2008)

*Daran Dolfino, Spy Master*

_Fasola's ship, the Ashburn Scariot _

Somewhere in the Grand Line, a galleon type ship with the Tenryuubito symbol flying high above its mast docks at a marine base
"DARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!" Fasola calls from his room inside his ship. He was not wearing his world noble suit, and was busy brushing his long hair. "Yes, milord?" He asks, suddenly appearing infront of him. "AAAAH! How do you do that?" Fasola asked. 

"Soru, milord."

"Anyway, I have a task for you." Fasola hands Daran a dossier. 

"This is..." The dossier as filled with files of rich merchants and kings from various countries all over the world.

"Yes, those are profiles of several high-ranking members of Everett Industries. I need you togather information on them, quickly."

"Why, milord?"

"My sister, Doremi, controls 8% of all of Everett Industries shares. I have a feeling she's planning on taking over that company by buying out or threatening these people. I need you to get as much information on the inner workings of Everett Industries as possible."

"I see milord. When will I leave?"

"As soon as-" Daran suddenly disappeared from Fasola's sight. "That was fast...he thought.

_The Windy Dirge_

Ruru was atop the crow's throne, along with several servants holding bird cages. In each cage was a black Pelican with a monocle and a top hat. They all had a white tuft of feathers in their chest, making them look like avian nobles. "Alright. We've placed the letter and the coordinates inside the containers on each bird." Ruru points to a tie-like mechanism on each of the Pelican's necks, which held a copy of Rek's letter. "Now, we release them all!" The windows are opened, and the Pelicans are set free to the skies. "I hope they get the message on time."


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2008)

~Marine Base AA-01

-With Paegun, Eric, Joseph, and Sooyoung

The four entered the Main Building of the Marine Base and there were two hallways going in opposite directions.

Sooyoung: "Two ways, you know what that means right?"
Paegun: "Who wants to go with who?"
Eric: "Sooyoung, let's go.  One Devil Fruit user will go with a person without Devil Fruit powers.  Joseph go with Paegun down the West corridor.  Sooyoung we'll take the East."

All four of them nodded and started heading off in their teams.

-With Joseph and Paegun

The two were quietly walking down the hall looking in each room.

Paegun: "OI!  Guy that has our weapons!  You in this room!"
Joseph: "Hello!  Weapon Guy!  Our crew wants their weapons back!"

I thought I said quietly.  The two finally reached the last room and looked inside.  There was a large bag sitting on the floor and Paegun and Joseph walked up to it.

Paegun: "Hmm.....too easy."

Joseph opened up the bag and it was full of ignited dynamite.  Immediately Joseph pulled out a sign from his pocket dimension that read, "Yikes!"

Paegun and Joseph rammed through the door and an explosion went off.  The two were knocked back and they were surrounded by rubble.  There was a large gaping hole in the side of the building.

~In the Bases Main Office with Lt. Drake and Commander Arkinha

Arkinha: "Those guys, going too far.  They're gonna have to rebuild it themselves."
Drake: "Your guys are too much."

-Back with Paegun and Joseph

Paegun and Joseph were covered in debris and they both got up and brushed themselves off.

Paegun: "Well that sucked." 
Joseph: "Kinda fun.  What do you wanna do about those two?"

In front of Joseph were two Marines; one was weaponless and the other had a cigarette in his mouth with sticks of dynamite wrapped to his body.

Weaponless Guy: "Well time to get down to business.  Ain't that right?"
Dynamite Guy: "Guess your right.  It's just helpin' them with training, but we gotta go all out."
Weaponless Guy: "Do we really have to go all out?"
Dynamite Guy: "Of course."
Weaponless Guy: "Alright fine."

The weaponless man started to get really furry and grew a pair of horns.

*Paegun and Joseph: "Shit!"*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 6, 2008)

With those smexy yet unnamed pirates.

The exhaused though relatively uninjured pirates made they way back to the Infinite, some were still moody (Shin) but most were glad to see their crewmates safe and were enjoying listening to the grand and (unknowingly to them)  greatly exaggerated tales of the sharshooting Marcks.Though OC wasn't socializing like always but this time he wasn't the only one this time, Annie was walking quietly a bit behind the rest and seemed to be lost in thought.

She only snapped out of this when they arrived back on the Infinite and there was a surprise waiting for Annie, A Pelican dropped down in front of her and what was surprising, besides the top hat and monocle that made them look quite distinguished,there was a letter tied to the Pelican's neck.Getting the letter proved more dificult then expected when Annie knelt down in order to grab the letter.

When she did this a furry little head popped out of her coat, the panther cub quickly noticed the pelican and growled at it before jumping out and attempting to pounce the bird.The crew could swear they saw the bird roll his eyes and sigh, if that was even possible for a birdm before stepping aside and seemingly sticking out a leg causing the Panter cub to miss it's target and trip clumsily.

The Pelican seemingly smiled, flew up and landed on Annie's shoulder, after she had removed the letter the Pelican flew up once again and circled around the air several times but after that the crew were paying more attention to the letter that Annie started to read out loud.

"To my dearest Annie and your amusing Man-harem
Though it has been only a brief time since I had last set my eyes upon you, my heart continues to ache with your absence. In my dreams I chase after you like a true pirate chases after the One Piece, and I can no longer bear any moment that you are not in my arms. For this reason, I ask you to come to the Winter Resort Island, Aadvent. There, I shall shower you with all the love and care an angel from the heavens such as yourself deserves.


Of course, I shall be paying for all your anemities while you are in Aadvent(everything is on ME,and I surely hope you will be as well), so long as you grace me with your presence, even if for a faint moment. You may bring any friend of yours even your man-harem and the amusing but slighty ugly ogre-ish swordsman with the horrible breath."

"What the hell does he mean by that!"Shin screamed out in anger, his blade was raised ready to cut down Rek, rather useless since Rek was nowhere near them but he was simply pissed off by being offended by that nobleman he already despised before this."I'll kill him, set sail to that island, so I can killthat ponytail wearing, tea sipping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!"

Among the many that were laughing, Annie giggled before saying."Wait there's more."She said before continueing."And I shall treat them with the same courtesy as I you, sans the love.


With love, 
Rek Du Mortis."

"What the hell is sans the love?!, is he talking about having sex with you?!"He was getting more mad after every word and Alph suspected it couldn't take long before that anger fueled power-up of Shin activated on it's own."That perverted basterd!, no way in hell I'm letting him sans your love....Love your sans or whatever that pervert intends to do."He really had no idea what he was talking about, Annie considered telling him that sans meant without but this was just way too amusing to her.

What was even more amusing to her was that there was much more, while the entire crew was roaring with laughter, the exception was Shin ofcourse, she continued."P.S.
I meant the horrible breath part, your friend the swordsman really must use the toothbrush more often, or at least cease that foul smoking habit. And be sure that the cowardly sniper does not scarf down all the cocktails like he does whenever we have a feast, those rare south blue prawns are quite difficult to find."

"That....Grahhh!"He was getting mad to the point Solar Surge activated, scorching sounds were heard in combination of the illusion that the snow on his clothes was melting and the water evaporating, in reality the snow remained the same as before but only Alph could see this since Alph was unneffected by the illusion and could only  read Shin's increased bloodpressure and heartrate along with a slightly hotter bodytemperature that was causing Shin's skin to turn red like that.

"P.P.S.
I fear that Jun's 'special time' is coming soon so I sincerely wish that you not agitate her with tales of our past, my dear Annie. I too fear for my health."

This calmed Shin down a little, those good memories of the female warrior torturing the nobleman weren't lost.

"P.P.P.S.
If you are not convinced that this is not an elaborate act for me to acquire sex while you are extremely intoxicated, then I shall give away free money at Aadvent."

"He's going to pay your for sex?!?!?!"As his anger was increasing again, he could no longer understand correctly what was being said and instead heard a version that offended him even more."No, way I'm letting that....Grgggg!!!"There were no words that could describe his anger towards Rek and now Shin was now simply growling instead of cursing."You aren't going anywhere near you Annie, understand?!?"Annie raised an eyebrow at this, as if Shin had anything to say about that, if it wasn't for the fact that she was laughing her ass off right now she would've kicked Shin's ass.

"P.P.P.P.S.
It's not just the swordsman who has a less-than-desirable sense of style and grace, almost everyone else in your man-harem does not know how to conduct themselves in a proper fashion, they should really have etiqutte lessons. In fact, I could give them some on Aadvent. "

"I'll show him style and grace!!!........While I gut that basterd, th-that!!!"Were the few words Shin shouted that actually made sense, the rest sounded more like it came from an enraged Bananawani.
"Well since I'm sure Shin will insist on going why don't we set sail towards Winter Resort Island."_Besides the money wouldn't be bad either_, Annie though.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 6, 2008)

The ship sailed smoothly around the point and down the coast.  They followed James? directions to the exact and found the small community of Mianus fairly easily.  Dropping the sails and the anchor close to shore they thought about what to do now.

?The dumb asses are probably on their way back to the town.?  Heather said eyeing the shore.  

?It would figure that we came all this way and they weren?t here.?  Nikki huffed then sighed heading into Heather?s cabin to get the spyglass.

?Bastards??  Heather fumed as she lit a smoke.

Nikki came out of the cabin and went to hand the telescope to Heather.  ?Here, might help you spot them better.  Though you might have to climb up.? she said pointing up into the riggings.

Heather looked at the glass then looked up at the masts then her eyes moved to her bandaged hand.  With a quick movement she hit Nikki in the back of the head with her good hand.  ?How in the hell am I suppose to do that?!? She said angrily, her temper still at it?s peak.

?I?ll do it!?  Tony called happily bounding over and grabbing the device she quickly shimmied up the mast.

?Good?I hate heights.?  Nikki muttered as she watched Tony climb.

About five minutes passed as they waited before Tony came back down.  ?I think I might have spotted them.  But, I am not really sure.?  she said walking over and standing next to the pair with a frown.  ?It just looks like a group of bodies in a field.? Tony commented pointing in the direction she had seen them.

Heather lit another cigarette as she contemplated the news.  ?Probably is them?bunch of assholes?? she muttered taking a long drag then looking through the glass.

?Yep.?  Nikki stated flatly.

?Alright we will go check it out.  Tony stay here.  Nikki and the psycho will go with me.?  Heather then glares at Hunter.  ?No funny business!  You hear me??  she moved and got into the boat hanging on the side.

?Right.?  Nikki said climbing in behind Heather as she drug Hunter with her.

?Down you go!?  Tony said cheerfully as she lowered the boat.

?Grab an oar!?  Heather snapped at Hunter as Nikki had already grabbed the one on her side.

They quickly made their way to the shore and pulled the boat up a little ways to make sure it didn?t float out to sea without them.  ?Alright lets go.?  Heather lead the way as they moved toward the pile of bodies in the field not to far away.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 6, 2008)

Tatsu smirked at most of the letter's remarks, and especially at Shin's reactions. Then when it got to the part of the crew's men's clothing he stopped and thought for a moment, "Wait, what's wrong with my clothes?"

Tatsu's already ragidy sweatshirt is now torn and ripped from battle, though he doesn't seem to see anything wrong, "They may not even let us in with you looking like that."

"But-"  He tried to defend his wardrobe but was cut off.

"You really could use some better clothes." Anya remarked.

"Why do-" Tatsu tried to comment on the dicussion again, but was cut off.

"Don't worry pal, we'll be sure to dress ya up real nice for the party." Annie remarks while giving him a pat on the back.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 6, 2008)

Krillon was walking on the docks by the canals when he saw Gilmont slavering like a madman and fighting a large man with an ax.  Gilmont tackled the man and the two slid into the canals.  The man with the ax drowned, but Gilmont was holding on to the docks.  Suddenly, the docks collapsed and Gilmont was sent into the canal.  

Krillon reacted quickly.  He new Gilmont was a Devil Fruit user, just like him.  Krillon pushed one of his only seastone bullets into his revolver and fired at Gilmont's rapidly descending body.  The bullet slammed into Gilmont's arm.  Krillon slunk back into an alley and watched Gilmont.    

Gilmont frantically tried to grabbed on to something as the docks snapped, but his arms met only air.  Suddenly, a bullet slapped into his arm.  "Argh!" At first he thought it was one of Mr. Kapinski's men, but he looked around and saw no one.  Then he realized he was no longer sinking.  He quickly treaded forward and heaved himself up onto the makeshift wooden sidewalk.    

"What the hell was that..." Gilmont wondered.  He looked at his arm and saw blood was gushing out of it.  Wincing, he reached into the hole the bullet had created and pulled the bullet out.  Wiping away the blood, Gilmont brought the bullet up to his eyes.  

"Seastone.  But who the hell shot it?" Gilmont looked around once more, but still saw no one.  Suddenly, a man splashed into the canal behind him.  "Help!" the man shouted.  Before Gilmont could do anything, a couch smashed into the man.  "What the hell is going on?!" _ 

The Infinite Injustice..._ 

OC ignored the strange bird that had landed and headed to his quarters.  He pushed open the door and sat down, his head on his hands.  What he had read about the Doctor in Buster Tower... OC shivered.  A man like that was not someone he could take on by himself, even with all of the crew.  The only thing that kept him going was Annie's father's promise.   

_Several minutes earlier..._ 

OC flipped through files in Buster Tower.  He finally found the one on The Doctor.  He opened it up and began to read.  

_World Government Experiment 1,678 aka the Doctor_ 

*Known History:* Created as a clone of Dr. Vegapunk.  Over 1,000 scientists worked together on a secluded island in the Grand Line to create the first clone in human history.  During the cloning process, something went wrong.  The Doctor's DNA was mutated, turning him to a pale husk.  He was brought up on the island for years as a scientist, not knowing his past.    

He quickly surpassed all other scientists on the island.  While browsing through files one day, he discovered his identity and went on a rampage, destroying the entire island, slaughtering everyone there. One vice admiral was inspecting at the time.  His body was mutilated and completely deformed.  The Doctor's reasons for doing this are unknown.    

The Doctor escaped to the North Blue where he joined a pirate crew.  He created many clones of his own aboard the ship and used them as experiments.  One of these clones successfully escaped.  Soon after this, the Doctor and one other crew member betrayed the rest of the crew and left.  It is believed he joined Everret Industries, but everything is just speculation at his point.  

Current Location: Unknown.  

Powers/abilities: A genius intellect.  Everything else is unknown.  

OC closed the file and took a deep breath.  A vice admiral... OC turned and left the room, tossing the head of the small man he had fought earlier (now filled with napalm) behind him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2008)

_With The Unnamed Crew..._
Annie considers the letter and shrugs, "Rek's not that good in bed anyway he always needs that blue little pill to get his little friend revved up. Meh but I'll do it for the money anyway," she says and winks at Shin, knowing that he'll believe every word of what she just said most likely, and even if he doesn't it'll still gnaw at his mind.

"So it is settled then...I will plot a course for this Winter Resort Island," the Android takes the helm and begins his preparations and the few deckhands whom are left unfurl the sails and raise the anchor. The Infinite slowly adjust course and sets sail. 

With Garrick and Hawthorne...
The two Marines run into the hallway that leads towards the office where the second in command of the crime family resides. A trail of dead mercenaries and guards lie in their wake. As they reach the huge oak double doors, Garrick scowls at Hawthorne, "Let me handle this, a weakling like you can't keep up with me anyway..."   

Hawthorne nods, "Of course sir..." but in his mind he thinks he's done pretty well so far. Garrick jumps ion front of the door and winds up a massive punch but suddenly the door explodes outwards and foot hits Garrick in the midsection, blasting him through the wall. 

A man in a purple velvet suit and glasses dusts off his hands and shuffles back and forth on his feet. Then he assumes a fighting stance and looks at Hawthorne, waving him on.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 6, 2008)

V burst out of the building and groaned when he saw the man he had thrown out the window had already drowned.  He noticed Gilmont standing nearby, but decided not to approach him.  He then headed to the location the man had given him.  Krillon slipped out of the nearby alley and followed.  

V arrived at a massive, daunting warehouse.  It had a slanted roof and the thick steel doors were locked.  V walked over to the doors and grabbed the lock.  He grabbed it and stabbed a knife into it, then twisted.  The lock snapped and V quietly cracked open the doors and slipped through.  

V found himself inside a massive laboratory.  There test tubes and reports everywhere.  In the center of the warehouse were a group of massive, tangled pumps that were pumping in and out.  Icarus was working at the station directly in front of the pumps, flipping switches and writing down notes.   

V took two steps forward.  Suddenly, an alarm blared. *"ANNOO! ANNOO! ANNOO!"* Icarus spun around.  "Why, hello.  I really must get around to killing you one of these days," he said as he turned off the alarm.  Icarus then gestured to the pumps.  "You see these beauties? These caused the flooding." 

"This island is just an experiment, and it worked exactly as planned.  The flooding here caused massive chaos.  Imagine what would happen if this flooding occurred on Shanbondy, Enies Lobby or Mariejoa. The World Government would be unable to stop the carnage." Two knives appeared in V's hands.  "Your death will make sure that won't happen." 

Icarus pressed a button and his glider appeared next to him.  Icarus leaped on flew straight at V.  V leaped out of the way and threw a knife at Icarus.  The glider shot up and the knife missed it.  Icarus pulled two explosives out of his belt and tossed them at V.    

V ran as fast as he could away from the explosives.  He wasn't fast enough.  The explosives hit the ground behind him and detonated, sent him flying.  Parts of file reports were destroyed and test tubes shattered.  V slowly got up and turned to face Icarus.  

A bolt of electricity slammed into V's chest.  "Argh!" V fell to his knees.  Icarus flew his glider forward, smoking electric gun trained at V.  "I'm glad I put a lethal charge in this thing..."  Icarus fiddled with the charge on his electric gun, this time setting the charge to fatal.  

One of V's knives entered Icarus's stomach.  "Your death will be very enjoyable." V twisted the knife.  Icarus chuckled as his guts were stabbed by V.  He raised his gloved hand and placed it on V's chest.  Before V could react, a blast of electricity had shot out.  V's vision began to dim and he slowly collapsed onto the ground.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 6, 2008)

Hunter stared as the girls conversated with eachother about the spyglass.  "Damn the whole crew...Who?  What?  Why?...And you for being such a retard!" the two personalities talked, being drug by Nikki.  Then they get to the boat, after being yelled at, the body grabs the oar, and starts to row, then she turns to Nikki, "Your name is Nikki right?  Is it with one K or two?...Don't start with that yet...Just wait..." they say to Nikki first then eachother.  As they land ashore


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 6, 2008)

"Rek's not that good in bed anyway he always needs that blue little pill to get his little friend revved up. Meh but I'll do it for the money anyway,"

Shin was still stomping around out of rage but Annie's words stopped this, within seconds he cooled off and the Solar Surge deactivated, it happened much more sudden then usual but this time it seemed as if a positive and negatice energy had cancelled each other out until there aws nothing left.
"W-what are y-you..."This was unexpected, but what really caught him offguard was that he felt rather a rather weird emotion(Jealousy) and perhaps was even a little hurt but well his confusion and pride wouldn't let him show it.

"Well can't say that's unexpected, Rek has money and I always took you to be of the whorish kind so......."He trailed off, he didn't even feel like arguing anymore and felt somewhat cold again, not as cold as before but still it was unexpectedly cold for someone that was dressed so warmly and hadn't fbeen bothered by the temperature before."Anyways I'm....."He was still a little shaken by that shock, wether it was true or not it didn't sit well with him."Going to train."He decided on.

Well whatelse was he supposed to do, besides it would bring some distraction.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 6, 2008)

?Two K?s why??  Nikki asks slightly confused as she follows close behind Heather though cringes as she hears her yell.

?Oh fucking damn it!? Heather growled as her leg gave a little.  ?My hand, arm, and leg.  I am going to finish off that bottle of scotch when we get back.?

?About that??  Nikki says somewhat sheepishly.  ?I accidentally broke that bottle though I think Tom opened a new one.?

?You did what?!?  Heather grumbled.  ?I swear, will anything go right today??

?Sorry Heather.  I didn?t mean to.  It just sort of happened.?  Nikki mumbled slightly.

?Whatever.  Don?t worry about it.?  Heather says taking out a smoke and lightening it as they walk on slowing down a bit as Heather?s leg begins to become more painful.

Nikki sighs as she stays close eyeing Hunter periodically.  ?I think we are about there now??

?Yeah?just over that little rise.?  Heather stated flatly.  ?Some crew they turned out to be.  Especially if it is them laid out like a bunch of fucking turds in the middle of Mianus.?

Nikki hid her smirk not wanting to anger Heather further.  ?Yep.  It looks like them.?  Nikki said with a sigh as they made it to the top of the small hill.

?You lazy bastards!?  Heather snapped at them.  ?Get your fucking asses up and let?s go!?  

Nikki followed silently behind Heather as she stormed down the rise to the men.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 6, 2008)

Hunter falls back a bit, watching the two, "That Nik-k-ki sounds like a fun girl, I think we should get to know her better...Never!  It's the last thing on MY mind!...But why not big sister...?...SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU RETARD!  I TOLD YOU NOT TO CALL ME THAT!...Well, you don't have to get all defensive about it...I'M NOT GETTING DEFENSIVE!...Your going on me..." She says then punches herself in the stomach, "Oof!  What was that for...?...For...being a retard..." she pants out, recovering from her own hit, then staggers back to the two, "H-hey Nik-k-ki..." the good side pants out, almost completely recovered.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 6, 2008)

As V sank to his knees, his hands grabbed Icarus's legs.  With a tug, he pulled Icarus off of his glider.  V pulled Icarus closer to him.  He slid a knife out of his belt and brought it down.  As he did so, Icarus slid out of the way.  The knife missed Icarus's heart, but it struck his harm.  The two lay panting on the ground, facing the ceiling.  

"You... can't win.  The world is collapsing.  All around us, pirate crews rampage, destroying the World Government.  Finally, the oppressive regime will end." V slid over to Icarus and grabbed his throat.  "I will exterminate every last rebel.  Starting with you." V's hands tightened around Icarus's throat.    

"Hehehe... my other glove has electricity too." Icarus's hand touched V's chest.  "AGGHH!" V rolled over in pain.  His nerves were on fire.  He took deep breaths and calmed before attempting to get back. He couldn't.  His body was too numb to move. 

V watched as Icarus got up and painstakingly removed the knife from his arm.  Icarus shuddered at the sight of his blood and tossed the knife aside.  Icarus then looked down at the knife in his stomach.  Slowly, he reached forward and pulled it out before reaching for his electric gun.  

Icarus's fingers tightened around the electric gun.  He lifted it up and aimed it at V.  "Monsters like you make the rule of the World Government oppressive." V's jaw twisted into what would like a smile was there flesh under his mask.  "A government must be oppressive to stamp out scum like you." Icarus glared at V.  "Tell that to Gol D. Roger when you meet him in hell." Icarus's finger curled up behind the trigger.   

Suddenly, two bullets slammed into Icarus's head.  Icarus collapsed onto the ground, not moving.  A figure walked up to Icarus and kicked him onto his back.  The figure then fired two more shots into Icarus's chest.  V slowly got up.  The initial numbness from the electricity had worn off.  

"You should have let me finish him, Krillon." Krillon turned from Icarus and fired his revolver into V's stomach.  "Unh..." V clutched his stomach.  "Why?..." "I have what I need." In Krillon's hand was massive folder filled with overflowing papers.  "The Doctor needs these files." 

"You?! You worked with Colt, didn't you?" "I set Colt up.  I was afraid you and Garrick were too suspicious of there being a contact.  That doesn't matter anymore.  I was sent for these files.  And now I have them," Krillon replied.   

V hand reached for a knife in his belt.  "Why? You're my cousin.  Why would you betray me?" As V pretended to be naive, his hand reached for a knife in his belt.  "Thathathathatha! I forgot.  You think I'm your cousin."  A knife appeared in V's hands.  

Before V could make a move, Krillon's revolver had fired and a bullet moving faster than V thought slammed into his kneecap.  V went down on one knee.  Krillon walked over to V.  "Let me explain something to you.  I'm not your cousin.  In fact, we're not even related.  The first time I met you was at G12 a few months ago." 

A knife lashed out at Krillon's throat, but Krillon's arm moved too quickly for V, especially in his wounded state.  "There is a famous pirate in the Grand Line who can make things slower.  I do just the opposite.  I make things faster.   I can change the speed of anything within five feet of me to up to ten times its normal speed.  This object will remain at that speed until it is 50 feet away from me.  I can even use it on people.  That's how I learned soru." 

"Now, back to your comment about how I was your cousin," Krillon continued, kicking a knife out of V's hand.  "You are a clone.  You were created on the ship in the North Blue.  Your memories are implanted.  You were an experiment of the Doctor's, and the only one that successfully escaped.  The boy from the North Blue and the guard from the Grand Line were plants to get you to come to me."  

"I was supposed to make sure you didn't know about the Doctor, but when it was discovered you met with Icarus, I was sent to get these files after Icarus failed." Krillon waved the folder.  "Now, I like you.  So I'll let you live.  But the next time you come after the Doctor you won't make it out alive." Krillon raised his revolver and shot V in the chest.  The last thing V saw was Krillon leaving the warehouse.  V attempted to follow him, but his vision went black due to all the injuries he sustained.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

"Well can't say that's unexpected, Rek has money and I always took you to be of the whorish kind so.......anyways I'm....."

Annie revels in Shin's discomfort, torturing people is what she does best but after seeing James face on that poster she has other things on her mind right now, important things that she needs to consider. However, she just can't risk getting on more jab in.

The gunslinger walks up to Shin and pats his back, "Awww....is the little virgin sad that he has no one to comfort him during the Holiday season?" she asks him. 

Suddenly Muffin. Annie's new pet Panther cub pops out of Annie's jacket and into her arms, *"Grow! Grow!" *she mewls. 

Annie chuckles and muzzles her nose into the Panthers face, "I have to go feed and check on my little miss Muffin," she says, "You have fun training Shin and maybe a hot woman will come to comfort you in your dreams....cause it damn sure ain't gonna happen in real life..."

_With Garrick and Hawthorne..._
Garrick slams through two walls, "Goddamn dirty sucker puncher!" he growls and quickly gets back up to his feet. He cracks his knuckles as he strides back to the fight and he can he hear the sounds of a struggle and a snake hissing. 

Garrick increases his speed and leaps through the shatterd opening that he had just been kicked through, "WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU SCUMBAG!?" he bellows but then his jaw drops when he sees Hawthorne standing over the inert body of the velvet suited man. 

Garrick points at the man, "WHAT!?" and then he points at Hawthorne, "YOU!?" 

Hawthorne shrugs, "Well sir, I would've waited for you to get back but Sabra wanted to fight..."

"Yeah I'll give you you a fucking fight....rip you limb from limb...." Garrick mutters under his breath. 

"What was that sir?" asks Hawthorne innocently. "NOTHING, LETS GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE, MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!" he bellows in Hawthornes face and he stomps away.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 7, 2008)

_Several days later..._ 

V headed to the docks.  Kongal Island was in chaos.  The sound of gunshots and screams could be heard all across the island.  V grabbed a young looter and snapped his neck.  The looting was outrageous.  People were grabbing whatever they could get.  V walked into the docks, killing the two guards demanding a toll.  

Everyone else was already there.  Garrick was looking at a watch.  "In two minutes we would have left you.  Where's Krillon?" "He didn't make it.  But don't worry, the mayor is dead." Garrick chuckled  "I can tell. Hey! Fatass! Let's move!"  Garrick bellowed at Gilmont.  Gilmont was at a table, swigging down a beer.    

Gilmont dropped his beer mug and it shattered.  He sighed, grabbed his spear and headed to the other three marines.  The marines hopped onto a boat.  "Do I hash to row again?" "Well now that you've volunteered, feel free." Gilmont sighed and began to row the small boat back to the *Dark Justice*.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 7, 2008)

_Rek's Study, The Windy Dirge_

Rek was all alone inside his library on the ship. Since Jun's mood was unstable he had Ruru replace the  mahogany door of his study with a steel one, to keep him safe. Sipping his tea the noble casually read one of his books.

"Nihon;Nation of the Samurai. This should be a good read.' Rek flips through the pages of his book, browsing through each chapter until his attention is caught by a particular page. "_CHAPTER 17; THE MINDFLAYERS OF NIHON._" Rek smirked at the title of the page. "...interesting...." He begins to read the chapter, and does not leave his study for 4 more hours.

On the deck, Matyr was fixing a strange machine that was as large as a small boat. Cass and Elza, who were happily conversing, saw the machinist noble busy with his work. "Watcha doin'?" Cass asked innocently. "Fixing this portable heater." Elza and Cass looked at the large device, which simply did not look portable at all. "How are you guys going to get that off the ship?" Elza asked. Matyr did not answer Elza with words, but instead pointed to a barrel-shaped mechanism with legs sitting next to the mast. "You fixed the Romanov!? Can we ride it?" The sniper asked like a little girl wanting to got to the merry-go-round. "Sure, just don't break it." The 2 young women rushed off to the machine and flew to the skies.

Inside the ship's arena, Ruru and several servants were making preparations for when they land on Aadvent. "Ruru, I'm quite fine now." Jun said to the butler. "Fool me once, young one, shame on you. Fool my twice, shame on me." Ruru said nonchalantly while packing a piece of cloth into a briefcase. "RELEASE FROM MY BONDS OR I SHALL CLEAVE THROUGH YOUR FLESH WITH MY TEETH!!!!!!" The usually calm warrior threatened, trying to get out of the strait jacket Rek had her put in. Granted Jun could always use her feet, but unfortunately hanging upside-down with her feet tied together prevented her from kicking Ruru.

A few hours later, after insuring that everything was packed and that Jun was locked in her room, Rek went up to the deck, tea cup in hand, wearing a thick mink coat. "Aadvent island nears." He thought to himself, feeling the winter breeze that was unique to that part of the world. He sips some of his tea before walking back inside the ship. "I do hope you and your friends are up to my challenge, my dear Annie." He says ominously.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2008)

Scotty looked at the the familiar faces and looked around to the girls.

"Thank god you're here!" Scotty said kneeling beside the medical supply bag. "I told them it was a stupid fight to get into, I think they knew it too, but they did it anyway I ended up like this."

The scene before them was dire.

"Fuck! Heather! Nik! Hunter! Don't just stand there! I need help." All of them were horrible injured but Sougo and tri were the worst. The bullets were many and still lodged in some of the holes, however even though they had missed the vital spots, the two were in serious danger of dying. "Scotty get the things I told you to!"

Shinpachi looked down at Sougo who had gone into cardiac arrest. His heart had stopped beating, Shinpachi's eyes widened and started to pump at Sougo's heart. "Adrenaline! Now!" he barked pumping his heart furiously.


Gintoki and Ace had started to feel cold and were sweating as the poison took effect, Whilst Dante was told to sit still and not move as the slightest movement would snap his neck. Each member was dangerously close to dying

"Heather! I'll apologise later. I need a sample of blood from Gintoki or Ace. There's a clear liquid inside the bag..." he breathed into Sougo's mouth and kept pumping, "...get the sample and add three drops of the liquid to the sample and swirl it around. Tell me what colour the blood turns: blue, green, black, no change or purple. Please tell me one of you know how to draw blood using a syringe. If not drag the body over here and I'll do it. In the meantime remove the excess poison from the wound any way you can! Sucking and spitting is fine, just don't swallow!"

Dante laughed

"Don't fucking move, or you'll be paralysed for life. Get a neck brace and apply it on him, Hunter." Shinpachi grabbed the syringe full of adrenaline and stabbed it into Sougo's heart. He gasped and sat up suddenly as he came back to life. "You shit! Don't do that again!" He shouted as he stemmed the blood flow, his mind and hands moving too fast to comprehend


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

As Hunter said her name strangely Nikki did a double take and went to say something but Shinpachi started ordering them before she could.

Heather looked around almost in disgust.  ?I am no longer a captain.?  she glared shaking her head as she limped toward the bag of medical supplies.  ?I am a glorified nurse maid!?  Heather growled looking at the medical supplies angrily.  Reaching down she began pulling the things they needed out.  ?Nikki get the blood.?  she said tossing the capped syringes in Nikki?s direction.  

?Yes Heather.?  Nikki said catching them and moving quickly to the two men.

?You.  Go put this on Dante.?  Heather growled tossing the neck brace toward Hunter.  ?In case you don?t know who he is?he is the one giggling like a little girl.  And, hell if I am sucking anything out of any of them at the moment.  So after you put that on him, tightly I might add, you better get to sucking!?

Nikki took the blood from Gintoki and tossed the recapped vial to Heather as she moved to Ace.  ?That?s one??  she mumbles uncapping the second syringe.

?Right??  Heather said catching the vial and added the liquid as quickly as she could using just the one hand.  As she swirled the liquid she walked it over to Shinpachi, carrying the medical bag on her shoulder.  ?Here you figure out the color.?  She dropped it near him as Nikki tossed her the other one.  Heather moved quickly to do the same with Ace?s sample.  Putting the second vial near Shinpachi she looked to Nikki.

?Damn this is going to be disgusting.?  Nikki said as she began to suck out the poison trying not to gag.

?Scotty!  Get a couple of your men to help Nikki.?  Heather snapped.

?Well Miss Heather I don?t think we will do that??  Scotty said swallowing hard at the thought.

?Look I got rid of The Boar so you will damn well do this!  You hear me!?  Heather snapped raging at the man.

His eyes opened widely.  ?You did?  Then yes of course!?  He pointed at two men and sent them over to help Nikki suck out the poisons.

?Now what??  Heather said standing over Shinpachi.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 7, 2008)

Hunter nodded at Heather without saying a word, Walks to Dante, and puts the brace on gently.  "There, all done...With him...I refuse to suck!  You do it...Fine, be like that...I will and can refuse things if I like!...You don't have to yell..." she argued then walks over to Ace, starting to suck the poison from him, nervously, hoping she doesn't mess up.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 7, 2008)

With Eric and Sooyoung-

They rush down the halls of the base searching for the stolen weapons.

Sooyoung: There! I've spotted him!
Eric: Chain Bullet!
He fires the chain right at the man running away but it is stopped by a marine's hand.
Eric: Who're you?
Marine: Sorry, this isn't conversation training, it's battle training!
He begins to grow fur and large horns on top of his head.

Then the man who had stolen the weapons returns to the battle, the weapons not with him and leaps on the transforming marine's shoulders as he grows larger. He pulls out two sharp blades and prepares for battle.
Eric: Great...

With the Little Tree Pirates-

They apprach the Marine Base and circle around the map.
Bolt: Says this marine base is nicknamed Ancient Tower.
Jason: Doesn't look that old to me.
James: Who cares, lets get ready to teach these bastards a lesson!

They dock their boat at the island and James, Bolt, and Rex leap off. Jason sighs and then joins the crew, Even soon follows after Jason over joyed. They all look up, waiting for Belle.
Bolt: Come on, we ain't got all day here!
Belle: I'm not going! You idiots can run around pointlessly fighting, I'll stay here.

*All: Alright.*
Belle: Wait, your just gona' leave me! What if I get attacked? We are on at a Marine Base!
But they are already gone.
Belle: Jerks!

The crew approach the main door. Bolt and James build up strength and then kick down the door together. They stand at the entrance, ready to fight but are suprised when they see...
James: Old men?!?!

There are many old men in marine uniforms running around carrying papers, some on type writers. The crew stands at the gate confused.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 7, 2008)

Annie continued taking shots at Shin but the swordsman didn't even feel like talking to her anymore, why did he care so much about what a bitch like her said to him......He should just ignore her and let her do whatever she wanted to with Rek, he didn't know why he was bothered so much by it but he should just try to ignore it.Afterall he wasn't even interested in someone like her right?

He never denied being physically attracted to her but besides that he had no feelings for her whatever, how could someone like a girl with such a personality, she was his polar opposite in almost every way.

"Women."He sighed."Can't live with them."He laid down on one of the benches and started doing bench presses, as usuall he was working with insanely heavy weights."Can't just kick them off your ship."

Since the whole Annie issue was giving him headaches, he decided to think back at what happened on Buster Tower, Jiraya's last words.

Over an hour ago

The old hermit was lying on a patch of grass, his trembling hands reaching inside his pocket and took out something."To think that....I came here so....That I wouldn't......Run into one of the....Many pirates who originated.....From Nihon."The dying man was putting his last energy in trying to talk with the swordsman that had defeated him."As a marine....I would have to....Fight a pirate.....Here I thought....I wouldn't encounter....One of the Rising Sun....Pirates."

"Rising Sun Pirates?"Shin repeated, he had never heard of such a crew.

"The fall of Nihon.....Took place after....The death of the...Nation's strongest guardian.....I and several other warriors......Could not see....Eye to eye anymore.....And after several of the warrios left.......A war destroyed the.....Crippled nation.......The warriors that survived formed.....A crew consisting out of most.....Of the war's survivors."

"Ok, so after the death of that "Strongest Guardian" you became a marine and took this secluded position so you wouldn't be forced to fight one of the Rising Sun pirates if you ever encountered them.....Well makes sense."Sin said.

Jiraya's trembling hand reached towards Shin and shin grabbed what the man handed to him, when he looked at it he saw a small piece of paper, wich was a biblicard, he knew this because his sensei had given him one as well.Besides that there was also a silver ring with the symbol of Nihon on it.

"You....Should...Give...."Where the last words the hermit spoke before his breathing stopped and he passed on.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 7, 2008)

_Somewhere in the grandline....._
Three ships lay blaze in the ocean, sinking into the sea. Severely injured passengers from all parties begin to freefall into the ocean waters. The grand line currents swept the people away as if they were dust to a broom. One ship remained among the blazing ship wrecks. It flew the flag of the Chaos pirates. Darver Grenguo stood at the head of his ship looking down at the people in the sea with his arms folded. The expression on his face was indifferent, as it always is.

*Getting in the way of my path is unforgivable. Let this be a lesson.* Darver said coldly. Yingoru and Boyang stood on either side by Darver, observing. Yingoru was heartily laughing at all of this. BWAHAHAHAHA! Three more down! I can hardly keep count of how many ships we've taken down. How bout you Boyang? Boyang began counting on his fingers continuously. After a while, he finally shrugged, apparently he didn?t know either. The chaos pirates continued to cruise as the flames of the three other ships illuminated the night.

As dusk went away and the sun replaced the moon, (much to Yingoru?s dislike) the Chaos pirates ended up on a small, rocky island. There wasn?t a sign that any other life form was on the island. All the pirates began to drink and party to celebrate their many successes in destroying rival pirate ships and enemy marine ships. Darver walked into the party scene holding a rolled up parchment in his hand. The pirates went quiet as Darver went and placed the parchment on a boulder that mirrored a table. The parchment began to unfold. It was a map of some kingdom in the grandline.

*This is our next destination. One of the World governments 170+ nations: The Kingdom of Wyaton.* Darver said plainly while looking at his crew.

_To be continued??._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

_The Infinite enroute to Aadvent Island..._
Annie sits at a desk in her snipers nest/quarters up atop the Main mast, having gotten over the pleasure of torturing Shin but now her thoughts have shifted to another individual, that fool. She stares at the poster of James and for many minutes without thinking. She narrows her eyes and is about to crumple up the paper but then she stops and instead tacks it the wall right next to the old bounty poster of her mother. 

"You and I are gonna talk and it ain't gonna be pretty..." she murmurs to the poster of James. *"Grooow! GROW!"* growls Muffin as she plays with a tiny red ball on the floor, she stops tossing around the ball and then looks up inquisitively at Annie. 

"Yeah I know you're hungry..let me get yous some food," she says. 
*
On The Dark Justice...*
Garrick sits in his office with V and Gilmont standing at attention. The Commander throws a letter towards Gilmont, "Its a relay from Marine HQ, you've been promoted to Lt. Commander....though trust me you only got the nod because Clemens  screwed up with those rookies and V isn't technically a commissioned officer..."

Then he turns towards V, "And now you're going to tell me everything that happened with Krillon..." but then suddenly a huge Pelican flies into the porthole behind Garrick's chair and sits there looking at them all blankly. 

Garrick spins around in his leather chair and stares at the bird, "WHAT THE FUCK!?" he exclaims and the bird seems to roll its eyes at Garrick, "V KILL THAT THING NOW!!!" bellows Garrick.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 7, 2008)

V lunged forward and grabbed the pelican's head. He pushed the top hat off of it and put one of his hands on the top of the pelican's head and one on the bottom.  V made a quick twist, snapping the bird's neck.  V grabbed the piece of paper the pelican was holding.  "I think it's a letter.  And..." V turned and handed the letter to Garrick.  "You're going to be very pleased when you read this."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

Garrick takes the letter from V and then spits at the Pelican, "Roll your eyes at me next time you dumb bird..." he mutters and then kicks the Pelicans body back out the porthole like a soccer ball, "Gyahahaha!" chuckles Garrick with delight. The marine starts reading the letter aloud and his smile seems to increase with every sentence... 
_
"To my dearest Annie and your amusing Man-harem...Though it has been only a brief time since I had last set my eyes upon you, my heart continues to ache with your absence...."_

Garrick shakes his head in disgust, "Yeah BLAH BLAH BLAH and all that creampuff, sentimental bullshit, goddamn pansies!!" he bellows. "Are there any men left in this world!? Who the fuck talks like this!?" he asks Gilmont and V. 

He continues to the heart of the letter...

_"Of course, I shall be paying for all your anemities while you are in Aadvent(everything is on ME,and I surely hope you will be as well), so long as you grace me with your presence, *BLAH BLAH BLAH!* even if for a faint moment. You may bring any friend of yours even your man-harem and the amusing but slighty ugly ogre-ish swordsman with the horrible breath, *FUCKING MAKES ME SICK!!* and I shall treat them with the same courtesy as I you, sans the love. *FUCK YOU AND YOUR LOVE!*

With love,
Rek Du Mortis"_

Garrick crumples up the letter and tosses it on his desk, "GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!! My fist still cries out to ram itself down that punk ass Swordsman's face plus that Dragon wannabe asshole..." 

He looks at V and Gilmont, "I think that we need a vacation, what do you think?...Those bastards won't get away this time..." he says with a grin.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 7, 2008)

V nodded to Garrick's request.  "I feel the urge to sink my knives into pirate flesh.  The chance to murder the noble we met on the way to Crete will be most satisfying."  Gilmont also nodded.  "Women, booze, and fighting... What more could a man ask for? Well, maybe a good movie..." Gilmont started to mutter to himself about the best things in life.  "So when do we leave?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

Garrick looks at V, "Oh don't worry you'll sink your knives into plenty of Pirate flesh when we get there and I'll crush plenty of bones. We set sail for Aadvent Island immediately!" he exclaims.

Garrick gets on his den den mushi wired intercom that magnifies his voice through the entire ship. He taps the megaphone, creating a loud booming noise that can be heard on every deck. Immediately every Marine freezes and stops what they were doing and look up with hesitation as if waiting for the voice of god. GArrick like it when they do that. 

"Is this shit on!?" his voice can be heard saying. In his offcie he looks at Glimont who just shrugs. 

"Whatever...THIS IS YOUR BELOVED COMMANDER AND SOON TO BE CAPTAIN GARRICK. ALL DEPARTMENT HEADS PLEASE REPORT TO MY OFFICE IMMEDIATELY AND SET THE SHIP TO ALERT LEVEL 3 WE'VE GOT PIRATES TO CATCH GYAHAHAHAHA! OH YEAH AND CLEMENS STOP FUCKING AROUND AND GET UP TO MY OFFICE" 

Almost instantly a mirror appears in Garrick's wall and Clemens steps through. Her flaming red hair looks a bit unkept and her cheeks are flushed of color. Garrick looks her up and down, "What the hell were you doing!?" he asks her, referring to her slightly disheveled state. 

"Uh...I was getting some paperwork out of the way..." she mutters. Garrick shrugs, "Whatever.." he seems to have blindspot when it comes to her.  

Garrick looks over at Gilmont, "Take the Con and get us going to Aadvent Island with full haste...."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2008)

Shinpachi looked at the blood which had turned purple and breathed a sigh of relief, "Nothing I can't treat," he said inspecting it, "It can wait a few moments."

He looked at Heathers hand, "This takes priority." he turned to face her and looked up from his sitting position. "If you would be so kind as to be seated Captain." he said taking some antiseptic, bandages and other goodies.

He inspected the hand. "Torture or escape attempt?" he asked applying the antiseptic, "You're lucky this didn't hit anything major. I'd recommend you don't drink for a while but I don't suppose thats possible, especially with that idiot." he said looking at Dante standing up with the neck brace. He looked ridiculous but still gave Hunter a thumbs up

"*You're not such a bad kid huh? Well at least one of you isn't...I think....*" Dante said being careful not to move too quickly *'If we slept together would that make it a threeway?'* he questioned to himself.

He bandaged it up and then went to work on Heather's other injuries. He was finished in less than a minute. "I'll give you pain killers or you can drink yourself into a stupor, whichever you prefer." he smiled at her and then turned towards Tri who he had patched up before the girls arrived, checking on his wounds to make sure they hadn't reopened. He nodded satisfied. 

"Right! I think you are ready to go. Scotty, could you help get the injured onto the ship?" He turned to Heather

"If you want we can part company here Captain, but I do apologise for my earlier petulance." he picked up his medical bag and handed her the supplies. "Should last you for a good few years." He turned to walk away fully expecting the angered Captain to dismiss him from the crew. He clutched his side ad had not bothered to treat his own injury, wanting the crew to have all the supplies.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 7, 2008)

On the Infinite-

Tatsu layed back in his bed and stretched, "A vacation, sounds good to me. Things have been pretty damn stressful lately..." He thinks about the recent events of crew members being kidnapped, almost leaving, and of course the pathetic defeat by those marines.

"Man...What the hell're we going to do if we ever meet with those guys again..." He stands up and starts pacing, "We don't even have that guy to get us out of trouble if it does happen again."

He stretches and falls back into his bed, "Sigh, we'll just have to see what happens."

With the Little Tree Pirates-

They stand there, in awe that the entire Marine Base is filled with old men.
Old Man 1: Seems we have visitors!
Old man 2: What?
Old Man 1: I said, SEEMS WE HAVE VISITORS!!!
Old Man 2: Oooh, I'll make some tea...
Old Man 1: No idiot! They're pirates!
Old Man 3: Pirates? I've never seen or heard of these guys before.

Jason: We're the Little Tree Pirates.
James: And I'm the Red Monkey!
Old Man 1: Little Tree Pirates...
Old Man 3: Red Monkey...
*Both: Never heard of em'.*

James falls to the ground, and starts slamming his fist into the floor.
James: How could I have fallen this low!

Old Man 1: Oh wait! Little Tree Pirates, your that crew that got scared and ran off right?
Jason: Well no, we're been...uh busy.
James gave Jason and Bolt a cold look for some reason.
Jason: What? You try living in a house with-Nevermind...

James: Whatever! I don't care if your 1000 years old, I really need to hit someone right now!
He slams his fist into his palm.
Old Man 1: Very well, I'll be your opponent. Call me Morty.
James: Alright, lets get started!

He begins to rush forward but is stopped by Jason.
Jason: You can't seriously plan on fighting these Old Men?
James gives him a stern look.
James: I plan on fighting and beating anyone that will take my name higher! Anyone!

He charges forward and throws a punch at Morty. He lifts his hand and catches it, stopping James completely. They all look at this display confused.
James: What the-?
Morty pull his arm and flips him into the wall.
Morty: You think they'd leave an entire Marine base in charge of defenceless old men?
He takes off his jacket to reveal that his body is in peak condition.

Morty: Ofofofo, if you want your name to get around, try picking a fight you can win youngster.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

Heather grit her teeth as he fixed her hand though she had to admit to herself he was much gentler than the others had been.  “Escape…fucking bastard…” she mutters thinking about what had happened.  “Drunken stupor thanks…”  she says shaking her head at the offer of pills.  Heather then quietly watches him fix the rest of the crew.  And, still remains silent as he sets the bag down and begins to walk away.

“Heather…”  Nikki began to say worriedly only met with Heather holding up her hand.

“Look asshole.  Most of them would be dead and I would probably have gangrene setting in.  So you better stop your fucking walking unless it is to get your ass on the ship!”  Heather then tosses him the bag with her good hand as she glares.  “And patch yourself up before you bleed to death.”  She turns around to the others.  “If your not injured then help some one who is.  If you are then start crawling if you have to!”  Heather snapped giving orders then looks back at Shinpachi.  “From now on though…you will be Asshole to me!” she says actually giving him a wink then begins to walk toward the boat.

“Alright…Let’s go…”  Nikki mumbled helping Ace up as Scotty’s group nods and begins helping those that are injured.  

“Tony can probably rig a sling in moments.”  Heather says as she watches them.  “We won’t find it to hard to get them up.  Though if a few of you would help us…I…” She chokes on the word then grinds it out through her teeth.  “Would appreciate it…” she then storms on-ward.

“Damn…she must really like you guys…”  Nikki mumbled helping Ace.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 7, 2008)

"Asshole?" Shinpachi muttered

"Hey! show him some respect Heather...."Gintoki muttered half conscious, "It's...Dr Asshole." then fell unconscious again

"I can't believe he woke up just for a gag." Shinpachi said shaking his head

*"Must...not...laugh..."* Dante grimaced as he stuggled to keep his back straight and not double over with laughter.

They all walked towards the ship and boarded it. Sougo was still delirious as he opened his eyes. He felt something splatter on his face. It was bird poo. He jumped up took his rocket launcher and fired it at the bird. Sougo's injuries all opened up as Shinpachi hit him over the head with the back of his sword

"Idiot!" he said reapplying the bandages and sewing up some of the major wounds. A top hat fell on his head perfectly as if he were wearing it and a slightly burnt letter with a map also fell into his possession.

"ugh...Captain....what should we do with this?" Shinpachi said handing the letter over. Dante peered at the letter and smiled at Heather

*"I wanna go I wanna go I wanna go I wanna go I wanna go I wanna go I wanna go"* he grinned like a kid.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2008)

Heather had to chuckle at the incident with the bird though she makes a mental note to lock up the rocket launcher next time she get a chance.

At Dante’s words she looks at him flatly she begins to raise her hand to grab onto the neck brace he wore and giving it a violent twist.  Though she controls herself for the moment as she looks around at the crew.  “I know I could use a holiday and it looks like the rest of you could too…”  she begins pulling out a smoke.  After lighting it she takes a quick drag and laughs.  “Wow…this guy has it bad for this Annie chick…” she says as she shakes her head.  “Hey Nikki!  Why am I still thirsty?”  Heather snaps at her friend.

“Because I was getting it!” Nikki snaps back handing her a bottle deciding to forgo the glass.

“Finally…”  Heather says taking a swig.  “Get the map and plot the course!”  

Nikki grabbed the note and ran for the map.  “Right!”  she calls running into Heathers cabin looking for the right map.

“Tony!  Psycho!  Get those sails dropped!”  Heather begins barking orders as she walks to the lever for the anchor and snaps it to the right causing the anchor to raise swiftly.  She walks to the wheel and begins to turn it so they could head to the open sea.  

“Already on it Heather!”  Tony called running to the second mast having already dropped the first.  Hunter moves reluctantly to third muttering something the whole way.

“You men will be worked to the bone when you recover!  I hope you know that!”  Heather snaps as she tries turning the wheel and winces as she moved her bad hand.  “Fucking shit…”

“We need to go that way.”  Nikki said to Heather.

“Then you do it!  I have a fucked up hand and bottle that is calling my name!”  Heather says moving to her hammock as she took a swig then a drag.  “Get us there!”

“Aye Captain!”  Nikki says actually in some what good spirits.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 7, 2008)

With Makoto and Felicia-

They arrive at the CP6 base, but have lost their advantage of suprise. There are line ups of agents in their black suits in rows upon rows, awaiting for an attack. The two agents casually land their boat and get on the island.

Behind the rows of agents stands a higher ranked officer holding two bounty posters, matching Makoto and Felicia's appearance. He takes out a telescope and looks at the two, then puts it away, "Yep, that's them."

"Speed Demon Makoto eh? Not bad, not bad, it sure suits the soon to be Fastest Man in the World." Makoto is looking over the shoulder of the agent who holds the bounties.

"The hell!" He recieves a punch to the face and rolls into the back row of his men, "Turn around idiots! He's over here!" They turn to where the man orders them, but no one is there. 

"Keep looking! He must be around here somewhere!" They all turn to see Makoto standing among their ranks. The agents nearest to him aim and fire but he vanishes before they can hit him so they end up just shooting each other.

"Enough messing around!" Felicia rushes into the group, slicing down agent after agent. Makoto joins in the fun and breaks his way through the ranks as well.

"These two are animals!" The higher up officer says as he watches his men get taken down with ease, "Call them in! We're gona' need them!" He says to his Mini Den Den Mushi.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2008)

_The Infinite Injustice sails onward..._
It is nighttime and Alph measures the distance and calculations according to the directions left in the letter. The Infinite had been sailing for the last two days since leaving Buster Tower.

At our current speed and barring any obstacles we should be there by tomorrow afternoon thinks the Android. His thermal senses detect that the temperature is dropping slowly indicating that they are close to a Winter Island, environment.

 Meanwhile, down below in the dining room, Annie sits with a bottle of wine that's almost empty. Her plate of food is untouched and she takes another swig from the wine bottle. Her mind keeps going back to the words that the jungle guardian had said to her just before she died...

_At Buster Tower..._
"You have a gift, child....*cough*" he mutters, "When I was linked to your mind *cough* I felt your senses expand to tremendous proportions like a hurricane...in my tribe we called this power...*cough*...the third eye..."

Annie looks at the man doubtfully, "You're full of shit..." she mutters and yes it was true that her senses had expanded to an incredible degree but it had nothing to do with some mystical mumbo jumbo. Her mother could use the power but she's not her mom, not by any stretch....

Tak chuckles and then coughs up blood, "Believe what you want but ability still reamains within you...*cough*" Annie shakes her head, "And you're telling me this because?" she asks. Tak shrugs, "In my tribe *cough* we always honor those who have defeated us in battle...*cough*..." and then Tak's head slumps downward and he stops breathing. 

_Right here, right now..._
The entire day Annie had tried to recapture that heightened awareness but had failed. I'll never be as good as her, she thinks. Annie laughs madly and throws her now empty wine bottle against the wall, "Third eye my ass!" she says with a chuckle and then she nods off and falls asleep on the table, snoring loudly. 

*On The Dark Justice...*
Garrick stands at the bow of the Marine warship with his arms crossed and his white officers coat drifting in the wind. Behind him stands Junior Lt. Clemens, "Did you gather all the information regarding this Aadvent Island?" he asks Clemens. The woman nods, "Yes sir..."

Then Lt. Hawthorne walks towards them, "Sir you have an urgent call from HQ..." says the Marine "Tell those bastards to wait. They didn't even call us in to Marejois to help out with the war...goddamn fools. I'd rip that old bastard Whitebeard limb from limb myself." Garrick genuinely believes every word of this, ironically.  

Hawthorne shakes his head, "Its from a Rear Admiral sir and it concerns Rek Du Mortis, the noble..." Garrick turns around and glares at Hawthorne with a deathly stare, "I'll take the call in my office..." he mutters and curses loudly under his breath as he walks away. 

After Garrick is out of sight Clemens winks at Hawthorne slyly, "Your cabin or mine, Lt.?" she asks him. Hawthorne sighs and shakes his head, "You know that Garrick is going to kill me if he ever finds out, right?" Clemens nods,  "Obviously..." Hawthorne facepalms, "And he'll kill you as well..." Clemens shrugs, "Maybe...so which is it your cabin or mine...or perhaps a more exotic location...mayhaps a secluded part of the weapons deck?"

Hawthorne sighs, "Your cabin..." he mutters with resignation as he stares at her sparkling green eyes and flaming red hair. _Goddamn woman has ensnared me_...he thinks.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 8, 2008)

Aadvent was considered by many to be one of the most beautiful places on the planet. There was snow all year around, and despite the coldness the people made up for it for being warm and happy towards everyone. This, combined with excellent advertising, made Aadvent one of the most visited tourist spots in the world.

At Wintry Peak, Aadvent's finest resort, preparations were made for the coming of Rek and his guests. The best rooms in the resort were all being refurnished with the finest furniture money can buy, and to top it all off every hallway had a mink carpet, reserved only for the feet of Rek Du Mortis.

In his study on the Windy Dirge, Rek was calling a high-ranking marine through his dendenmushi. "...Thank you vice admiral for giving me complete control of every marine squad in the area. Rest asured that they shall continue with their work, so long as they do not interfere with my interests." He puts down the dendenmushi and takes a sip of his tea. Ruru enters the room wearing a thick brown coat. "Milord, we've arrived." Rek puts down his cup and wears a snow-white coat, complete with a scarf made from the finest mink fur. "Tell everyone else that we're disembarking. Make sure the heater arrives to Wintry Peak in one piece." Ruru bows to Rek and leaves him in the hallway.

The young noble heads for outside, where he sees Cass, Jun and Elza ready to go in their coats. "I hope you all enjoy yourselves. Aadvent has the best hot springs in the entire grand line." The gangplank(which resembles more like a mansion hallway than an actual gangplank) was lowered, and Rek and the girls were off to town. 

Meanwhile, Ruru and Matyr were busy carrying the giant heater to the resort. Matyr was piloting one of his trusty Romanovs, while Ruru went to his hybrid beetle form. Both of them carried the large generator by themselves, a fact that Matyr did not like. "It's a good thing we're on a vacation, or else I would find this to be very annoying." He thought.

Rek took the girls to Aadvent's shopping center. "...so much shoes..." Cass said while staring at a 3-story building dedicated to shoes and shoes alone. "Ladies, we have 2 hours until we go to the resort. Till them, shop as much as you like." Overjoyed, Cass and Elza hugged Rek tightly, not realizing that they were crushing him. "THANK YOU, THANK YOU!" The two of them said as they rushed into the store. 

"Elza still has a strong grip..." Rek commented before looking at Jun, who was back into her stoic self, at least for now. "Well then, shall we have tea?" The warrior does not reply, but merely motions to the teahouse at the other side of the street. "Still not in a talking mood I take it." Rek follows Jun inside, thinking when the others will arrive.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 8, 2008)

On the Infinite Injustice

Alpha had been at the helm for quite some time now, the android had spent the first day repairing and recharging himself and had then stayed in charge of the steering like usual.At the moment Aadvent island was very close and according to his calculations it would take 8 minutes and about 24 seconds ,there could be a few seconds difference depending on wether or not the winds remained the same as they  were currently. 

Shin was still below deck, in the training area where he was usually found doing....Well lifting incredibly heavy weights ofcourse.He knew that they would reach Aadvent soon and first thing he would do there was kick Rek's ass."I might have to change first."He said after smelling his dirty and sweaty clothing."I'll stop training early for once then."He said as he walked over to his nearby room, intending to wash himself first and then put on his winter gear again.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 8, 2008)

Dante fell to the ground looking up towards Heathers pants as the strength left his legs. *"beautiful design..."* he sighed. Shinpachi went over to adjust his spine.

"Try not to move around too much. Right now your neck is a huge weak point which may as well have a bullseye on it." he said as put Dante's head in his armpit. "This may hurt.." Shinpachi pulled Dante's neck up sharply with a loud crack

*"ARRRGH! Damn you Dr Asshole!"* he yelled.

"Damn you Heather.." Shinpachi yelled in response

"Damn pooping birds..."Sougo added still delirious

Shinpachi looked at the brunette woman doing things to the ship and pointed at her. "Uh...Heather...who's that?" He scratched the back of his head

Gintoki grinned. "Shinpachi's got a cruuush! Hahaha you always scratch your head when you're nervous!"

"Of course I'm nervous! when there's a stranger on the boat doing things to it I get nervous! I don't have a crush!! Just an itchy head!" Shinpachi yelled his voice squeaking a little

"Shinpachi's got daaandruuuuf!" Gintoki said grinning again then fading back into unconsciousness

"STOP WAKING UP TO TELL JOKES YOU IDIOT!!" Shinpachi yelled at the comatosed man. He turned to the girl and gave an awkward smile and wave. He went red as he looked at her and went back to finding a cure for the poison.

*"Haha! well lets have a drink! For having someone we don't know on the ship...and for going to a random island....for Shinpachi having a crush on his dandruff....and the fact that we are now sailing around the outskirts of Mianus!!"* Dante yelled, *"Niiikkkkiiiiii I can't move! Can you pleeeease get me a driiink"* Dante pleaded


----------



## Kuno (Dec 8, 2008)

“Who?  Tony?”  Heather said then chuckled at the men’s antics with a shake of her head.  “That was our payment for the sub.  We had to bring her along.”  She said with a shrug as she drank from her bottle.  Setting it between her legs to hold, she took another drag on her cigarette.  "Though she definetly seems worth it already."

Tony at hearing her name looked up slightly confused having been intent on fixing the gaping hole on the deck and not really paying attention to the conversations around her.  “What?  You called me?” Tony says leaning back on her knees as she wiped her face slightly, once again causing a small smear of dirt to appear on her cheek.  

Heather just chuckled.  “Nothing.” she said with a wave of her hand.  “Just go back to your work.”

“Right okay…”  Tony said with a shake of her head then spots Shinpachi waving at her.  Blushing lightly she gave him a warm smile and a slight wave back as she again started working.

Nikki sighed and shook her head slightly watching Tony then heard Dante.  “What the hell?  I am the damn navigator not a  fucking barmaid!”  Nikki snapped at him with a glare.

“Well Nikki…”  Heather said looking into her bottle.  “Mine was only half full…”

Nikki looks between Heather and Dante then storms down to the storage room with out a word.

Puffing on her cigarette Heather waits as Nikki walks up and hands her a fresh bottle.  “Took you long enough.”  Heather said with laugh as she looks at the bottle then holds up her bad hand.  “I can’t open it.”

“Oh fine!”  Nikki says opening the bottle and handing it to her.

“Thanks!”  Heather says with a grin as she takes the bottle and taking another swallow before figuring out what Nikki had brought her.  “Perfect!  Just what I was in the mood for!”

Rolling her eyes Nikki then moves to Dante, already opening the bottle with out thinking about it.  She thrusts it toward him with a glare.  “You want me to pour it in your mouth too?”  Nikki snaps still glaring at him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter watched the group interact, "Poor Nik-k-ki...What's the poor her about?...for being bossed around like that...We were all the time back home...Yeah, by Jefah-fah...It's Jeff you retard...B-but...No buts...Okay...Fine...I won't...Good..." She says, sitting on the deck, "Damn she has it rough...Who?  Are you being sarcastic again?...No, What makes you think that?...Because she doesn't have it rough...No...duh..." she says talking about Heather.

Then they turn to Ace, "He's kind of cute...He is not!...He is to me...That's just because you wern't the one who played cards with him!...Well, I guess you are right boss..." they say then she blushes after a few minutes of silence, "Ah, I see...Yeah that too..." she adds, then blushes more as they continued to talk in their head.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 8, 2008)

_With James and Larissa..._
The CP7 agents fire a volley of cannon fire in James and Larissa's direction. True to form, Larissa activates her Devil Fruit powers and freezes many of the cannonballs in midair. However, James is not fortunate to possess such a unique ability so he uses good old fashioned muscle power. 

The young swordsman keeps his hands in his pockets the entire time and just strolls casually through the cannon volleys appearing to literally phase through the cannonballs and he slowly approaches the cannon platforms. 

One of the cannoneers turns to his commanding officer frantically, "He's got a Devil Fruit power, look at him he's just walking right through the cannon fire!!" he yells. The lead CP7 agent, who wears a cowboy hat, narrows his eyes at James footsteps and shakes his head, "Naw that's just raw speed..." he mutters and then he pats the Cannoneer on the back and shouts, *"ALRIGHT BOYS SWITCH TO AUTOMATIC FIRE!!!!"* he bellows. 

The ten Cannon platforms built into the huge Redwood Tree's, suddenly spin around revealing large gatling guns. *"FIRE!!"* yells the agent in the cowboy hat and the air explodes with the sound of deafening gunfire. The gatling guns spin around like pinwheels as the gunners crank the weapons, spitting out a hundred bullets every second and constantly feeding in new racks of ammunition. 

James unfurls his Gunblade, Hyperion, before the first hail of gunfire even reaches him and he narrows his eyes at the bullets, the world seems to move in slow motion to him and even the bullets slow to a crawl as he spins his Gunblade around in a wide arc, scooping up the bullets as they hang in the air and then he twirls his body around, launching the bullets back at a gunnery platform up ahead. The bullets hurl at the Government agents ripping them to shreds and exploding their Gatling gun into pieces. 

The CP7 agents in the cowboy hat shakes his head and curses in anger as his comrades are blown to bits, "FUCK THIS!!" he yells, "I'm engaging that punk myself!"   he draws a glittering Katana, with an ebony edged blade, from within his suit jacket. "SORU!" he exclaims, the agent rushes at James with a tremendous burst of speed and they clash swords. 

"The names Wild Bill, I'm, CP7's number one swordsman...." he says as he locks eyes with James. In fact there was only one swordsman in Cipher Pol who ranked above him and that was a CP9 agent by the name of Kaku. 

James just looks at Wild Bill blankly and shrugs....


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 9, 2008)

Rek and Jun were having tea inside the tea house. As usual, Rek used his money to insure that they were the only people there, save for the staff."Careful now, you'll burn yourself." Rek told Jun while she was pouring her tea.

"They should arrive by tomorrow. Wonder if they brought any more friends..."

"...."

"Still silent? Well, it is a nice break from the usual violent outbursts."

"...."

"Very well, continue with giving me the silent treatment."

Rek and Jun stayed inside the teahouse for a few more hours before going to the resort via a horse-drawn carriage. "I do hope you all get here soon." Rek thought as the carriage drove towards the resort.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 9, 2008)

_2 years ago - Du Mortis Mansion..._
Jack sits in Lord Bartle's study, giving him a report on the Company's doings, "Profits are up and our new supersoldier program is moving ahead of scheduled...they might even have a working prototype in less then a year..." he tells the Nobleman. 

Lord Bartle nods, "Aye, thank ya for tha progress report, and I expect to get my hands on the first one's that they produce," he replies. Jack looks at a painting on the wall depicting a battle scene with knights on horseback and stares at it for several seconds in silence. Lord Bartle peers at the man curiously, who is normally impossible to read and sees frustration etched on his face, perhaps the first hint of true emotion besides cynicism that he's seen on the mans face ever. 

Finally he speaks, "Also the Company recently deployed my son into the field..." he says in a flat tone of voice. 

Lord Bartle raises his right eyebrow curiously, "Your son?...didn't ya tell me tell dat he died along wit' his mother..."

"Officially he did...but what's in the reports isn't always what really happened," responds Jack. "I must admit I almost snapped and killed every one of those bastards on the board when I first heard about it....but then everything that I've worked for would be ruined. Annie has no idea and I'd prefer to keep it that way..."

Next to the huge Mahogany double doors to Lord Bartle's study, Annie has a stethoscope looking device device pressed up against the door, and her eyes become as black as coal when she hears this startling news. 

_Right here right now..._
_The Infinite Injustice_ docks at Aadvent Island.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 9, 2008)

*"If you could!!"* Dante said opening his mouth and looking at Nikki with puppy dog eyes.

Shinpachi sat looking at the map. "Hey Nik, How are we going to get there? It's a pretty long way away."

*"Shame there's no cannon like last time."* Dante said

Shinpachi sighed, "Well...There technically is." Shinpachi said

*"WHAT?!" *Dante said,* "Then lets go there!"*

"Hold up. It's Musashi's twin brother and he is nowhere near as good an inventor as Musashi, but is very competitive. He would have made a bigger cannon but not really thought about the practicality of it." Shinpachi said

"We can try for it, it would save you a very long journey, but we may end up being blown up." Shinpachi said turning to a Heather who was turning red with alcohol. 'perhaps not the best time to ask' he thought to himself.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 9, 2008)

After arriving at the resort, Rek changed from his usual purple coat to a silver one designed to resemble the coats of high-ranking marines. "You look excellent, _Commodore Rek_" Ruru commented after seeing Rek step out of his room in his new clothes. "...It is...acceptable..." Jun added. The warrior was dressed in an elegant red dress, the same one she wore during the party at Bahuk's ship. The quiet time Rek and Jun spent in the teahouse seems to have calmed Jun down, but for how long Rek does not know. "Thank you. It is quite amusing that a vice-admiral would make me an honorary commodore with a single word, but it will be helpful in pacifying any rogues who dare transgress this little gathering."

Moments later Rek, Ruru and Jun head for the main hall. There were circular tables on the sides, and a long rectangular one where all the food was displayed. The center of the room was polished so well that one could eat off it. The portable heater was placed just outside the hall, where it helped keep the entire place warm. Several servants were already stationed at key points around the main hall and outside, serving entrees to those who desired it. 

"Hey, Rek!" Cass called, accompanied by Matyr. Both of them were dressed for the occasion, clad in elaborate gowns and regal crimson capes. "2 parties in a month, eh? Well, at least the food's great." Matyr said, polishing a gear-shaped emblem of platinum pinned on his right chest. 

"Um...is this alright?" Elza walks to the hallway wearing a white gown that reached to her knees. Her hair was the only one that wasn't fixed in an elaborate and slightly flamboyant style, compared the bun-shaped hairdo Jun sported, or the towering dark pillar that was Cass's hair. Instead, Elza's silver hair simply draped behind her. She did not wear her seastone handcuffs, so her horns were fully sprouted, as where her wings and fangs. "Of course my dear Elza. You look elegant." Elza blushed slightly. 

"Thanks. This is my first time in a ritzy party, you know?" 

"Ah, which reminds me. Ruru!" 

Rek's faithful butler went front and center. "I want you to go to the docks with several servants. Bring some formal wear as well, I am not sure if my dear Annie's crew has any. Be sure to bring many clothes, Annie is quite picky." Ruru quickly complied, and had several servants take several racks of fine formal wear. These were quickly loaded into several carriages waiting outside the resort. "Wow, Ruru works fast." Cass commented. 

"Excellent. I'll be at the entrance, ready to greet our guests. Everyone else, feel free to roam the resort till the other guests arrive." Cass, Elza, Jun and Matyr went inside the main hall, while Ruru drove off into the evening night with several other servants to bring the formal wear to Annie and her crew. Meanwhile Rek went to the main lobby, and waited for the others to arrive.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 9, 2008)

Nikki growled at Dante as her eyes narrowed.  She poured some of the liquid on his face then slammed the bottle on the deck next to him and turned to Shinpachi.  She took a deep breath trying to gain control of her temper as she answered him.  “Actually the course I have planned out will take a several days to get there…”  she says with a sigh as she looks at Heather who was contently enjoying herself in her hammock.  “Maybe the cannon would be a better idea.” she says thinking.

As they spoke, Tony, who was nearby working on the deck turned to listen.  “A canon?  How does it work?  Why would it blow us up?”  she asked always curious at the workings of any kind of device.

“I don’t think Heather would take a chance like that with her ship.”  Nikki said shaking her head.

Tony stood then, wiping her face with the back of her gloved hand and smearing the dirt on her cheek across her nose.  “Well…I can look at the canon.  Check it out a bit, make sure it would be safe.  I mean it would save us a lot of time if it would work right?”  

“I am sure it probably would but…”  Nikki said thinking as she glanced at Heather.  So far into her bottle that Nikki knew no reasonable thought would come out of her.  “Well with Heather….um…out of it…I guess the decision is up to me.”  Nikki mumbled looking out at the water then back to Shinpachi then Tony.  “Do you really think you can make it safe then?” she asks Tony.

With a laugh Tony grabbed her wrench spinning it around in her hand causing Ratchet to chitter happily next to her.  “There isn’t a contraption out there that can out do me!”  

“Alright…”  Nikki said with a nod.  “Tell me where it is and I will set the course.”  she said with a sigh as she waited for Shinpachi to write out the coordinates.  She then moved to the helm and made the course corrections.

Tony knelt next to Shinpachi giving him a smile.  “So tell me about this canon…”  she said her eyes quizzical and almost hungry for the information as she waited.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 9, 2008)

In the Ancient Tower:

The Little Tree Pirates stand back and watch as James and Morty grapple. 
James: Your pretty tough old man, looks like I'll need a boost! Gorilla Point!
He transforms and begins to gain on Morty but he manages to get just about even with James' new strength.
Morty: Interesting trick Young Chimpmunk.
James: Red Monkey!!!
His eyes light up and slam Morty into the wall.

He stands up and knocks some dirty off of his shoulders.
Morty: At this rate we're going to make a mess of this old place. Willy, set it up and get these youngins out of here.
Willy: Got it.
He rushes out of the room.

James: We're not going anywhere!
Bolt: Yea, I haven't even gotten to bust any heads yet.
Rex: Ya don't spose they have some rum here do ya? Old people gota' drink too right?
Belle: Really! At a time like this you still think of rum?

Belle stands at the doorway and walks over to join the rest.
Bolt: I thought it was stupid?
Belle: I can't leave you idiots alone.
Bolt: Who're you calling-
Willy: Ahem.
He stands there with an old looking staff in his hand.

Jason: What is that?
Willy: Don't worry, you'll just be taking a short trip while we get our old bones ready for battle.
Morty: Ey! Speak for yourself, I feel great!
Willy ignores him and lifts up the staff and it begins to glow.

James: No way! Your not interupting my fight!
Willy: Mystic Staff, send these young ones somewhere to cool off.
James runs at the man but he as well as the rest of the crew get hit by a blast from the staff and vanish.

On Aadvent Island

The unnamed crew dock the _Infinite Injustice _ and step on land, "A little chilly doncha think?" Annie says as she walks off. 

"I believe that I spoke to you all about this islands climate already." Alph informs the crew as he steps off as well. 

"It's not that bad," Tatsu steps off warming himself with his own flames. 

"Yea, coming from the human flame thrower," Shin walks off shivering, "Hey, I never knew witches got cold." He says directed to Annie.

Before she could reply, Alph speaks, "I hate to interupt your pointless bickering but it seems something is falling from directly above us." They all look up and see the Little Tree Pirate Crew falling from the sky above them.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 9, 2008)

“Nikki!  Nikki!  Nikki!”  Heather said a grin plastered on her face.  “I have to tell you something!”  She said giggling as she flipped out of the hammock.

“What is it?”  Nikki said to her locking the wheel into place as she turns to her friend.

“Do you know what I did?”  Heather asks her friend as she staggers over to her.  Wrapping an arm around Nikki’s shoulder and turning to face her.  Heather then rested her forehead on Nikki’s as she gently poked her should to express her points.  “I did it Nikki.  I did it for you too!”  Heather said with a giggle her breath caressing Nikki’s face causing her heart to race slightly.  “I even told ‘em!  This is for Nikki you bastard!”  she said still gently poking Nikki’s shoulder.  She pulls back and says “You need a drink!”

“What the hell are you talking about Heather?”  Nikki asked meaning both the enigmatic statement before and the drink.

“Here!  Drink!”  Heather says forcing the bottle to Nikki’s lips.

Nikki coughed and sputtered as she forcefully drank several long swallows.  

“Now you have joined the party!”  Heather said pulling Nikki close again.  “Just for you Nikki!  Pow!  Right between the eyes!  The bastard is dead!  And, I did it for you!”

“The bastard?”  Nikki asked confused then her eyes lit with understand.  “The Boar you mean?  He is dead absolutely and completely?”

“Yep!  Thanks to yours truly!”  Heather said grinning at her.

Nikki returned the grin so happy that the beast of her nightmares was dead.  “Oh Heather!”  Nikki said overjoyed at the news.

“Sorry I didn’t tell you earlier.  You know…had to deal with those assholes.”  Heather said giggling as she again pressed her forehead to Nikki’s.  “No thanks are need-” Heather began to say before she was cut off.

Nikki, completely oblivious to the crew around them was so thankful that she pressed her lips to Heather’s as she wrapped her arms around her.

Heather being to long with out what she deemed as acceptable companionship deepened the kiss, letting her lips slide up and their tongues to dance for several moments.  Then she pulled back abruptly, much to Nikki’s disappointment.  “What the hell is in this…”  Heather said looking into the mouth of the bottle then shrugs.  “I think either I am much drunker then I think or I really need a man or both I think!”  Heather says giggling as she began to stagger back to her hammock.  “Sorry Nikki!  I prefer meat with my entrée!”  she said collapsing into her hammock.  Her motion so heavy it spun leaving her staring at the deck.  “Well I’ll be damned…”  Heather said rolling over and staring up at the bottom of her seat.  “Didn’t know it would do that.  Taking advantage of my drunken state…”  she then crawled to her feet and grabbing her bottle which luckily survived the fall, gently sits on the hammock then relaxes back to stretch out.  “Damn I need a man…” Heather mumbles lighting a cigarette as she watches the stars blinking in to their nighttime positions.

“What did I do…”  Nikki mumbled embarrassed as she walked to the opposite railing and began pounding her head gently on it.  

"Wow...Heather must have given Nikki some really good news.  She seems so happy."  Tony says with a shrug looking back to Shinpachi.  "But do friends usually kiss with there tongues like that?  Does everyone?"  Tony says looking highly confused.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 9, 2008)

"Land ho!" a deckhand shouted.  Gilmont pushed the man aside and looked for himself.  "There it is: Winter Island! We're here." Garrick walked out on deck.  The glare on his face had not left since he had received the phone call.  Garrick gritted his teeth and headed back to his cabin once he had confirmed there was land. 

V looked out the window at Winter Island.  He grabbed a knife and tossed it against the wall.  It quivered when it struck.  "I will kill that World Noble one day.  Preventing me from killing all those pirates... DAMN IT!" V grabbed a chair and tossed it out of his window.  "Why the hell is Garrick still going to this place..." 

V's anger only grew even more as he saw the Infinite Injustice in the distance. He began to pace the room, stabbing furniture as he did so.  When the boat finally stopped moving, V went out of his cabin and headed to main deck.  Garrick was wearing his best suit and his best glare.  Gilmont, Clemens and Hawthorne soon appeared.  Holding his head high in the air, Garrick and the rest of the marines slowly headed down onto the island.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 10, 2008)

"Its a big long shaft" Shinpachi said describing the cannon. He turned red after realising the inuendo and looked down, his heart beating fast. "uh...I mean..." he then started to describe the cannon in detail going through the specifics with this innocent and highly attractive genius of a girl. He couldn't help but feel infatuated. "I think if you were to work on it the cannon would fire in no time at all!...shit what's wrong with me today..." Shinpchi said throwing in another unintentional double entendre

*"Holy shit!"* Dante said looking at the navigator and captain kiss.

After Heather and Nikkis scene, what transpired could only be described as utter chaos. 

Gintoki and Sougo went into shock as they suffered from nosebleeds of a different caliber. Shinpachi saw this and spun around to help them, but lost his footing, landing on Tony in a compromising position, his hands firmly on her chest, him staring deep into her eyes, completely unaware of where his hands were

Dante crawled over with every ounce of his strength towards Nikki and Heather smiled and simply said. *"Again!"* setting himself up a better view of it. *"Hunter! You two join in!"* he shouted gleefully to the young lady, *"If you need a hand, feel free to familiarise yourself with the Dante 2000! Serving all your erotic needs. However please note overuse of the Dante 2000 can lead to severe pain in the..."* his sentence was cut off by something hitting his head.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 10, 2008)

"Give me a break..." Fluck muttered under his breath as he read the contents of the letter. Now, the letter was very clearly not addressed to him (unless he was considered unknowingly to be part of Annie's group), which meant that usually, he would have ignored it and went on his way. A pity, then, that his circumstances lacked the mark of normality that everyone else possessed...Fluck noted that the island was fairly close-by, actually. Another sign of what he must do, no doubt.

The white-haired youth stood up shakily, his muscles clearly groaning in protest from the exertion. It didn't seem like he had overworked them; rather, he simply lacked the necessary energy to move him properly, which was the cause of his problems. He would probably have to ask around at this celebration for ways to improve his physical ability. He had noticed, after all, that his powers weren't too good for direct offense, and would probably work better if he was more capable physically.

"Stop!" Fluck whirled about in surprise at the sudden exclamation and tripped as his body whined from the intense movement, planting his face on the ground. Having slowly become accustomed to such unfortunate occurrences, Fluck merely picked himself up off the ground and stood again to face the source of the exclamation.

It was an old man, who apparently was leading the villagers. He was standing at the head of the mob, at the very least. The rest of the villagers were wielding a mish-mash of weapons, mostly a variety of firearms as well as the occasional sword and the standard pitchfork.

"Leave these men alone. They were merely doing their job...And protecting this village."

Fluck sighed as he looked upon the unruly mob. Those bounty hunters really were much better guys than him.

"Look, I only attacked them because they attacked me first. I don't really want anything to do with this village, except maybe stock up on some supplies. I'll even pay out of my own pocket."

The mob seemed to perk up when they heard that. "Really?"

---

_Some time later..._

Fluck cursed as he peered inside his much lighter money bag. He should have known better than to accept those exorbitant prices...But he had needed supplies and barrels of water badly if he wanted to survive the trip to Aadvent Island. Well, that was well and done a few days ago...No point brooding about it. He bet those no-good villagers had even called the damn Marines on his ass again, too.

---

_With the Marines..._

"Captain! We've received news on "Agent of Chaos" Fluck C. Zvergher! He had arrived to Tow Island and defeated the bounty hunters there, as well as threatened the villagers for supplies! We were informed by the villagers themselves!"

"Christopher "The Pipehand" Lock was defeated as well then...Duly noted, and a job well done, Warrant Officer."

---

_With Fluck..._

The chaos user sneezed as his boat advanced along with waves, and he briefly wondered if someone was gossiping about him. However, as he spied the snow and cold climate of Aadvent Island, he quickly dismissed the thought and put it out of his mind.

It was probably just the cold.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 10, 2008)

Ruru and the fleet of carriages filled with clothes arrive at the docks. The first thing the old butler sees is a group of marines lead by an intimidating man in a fine suit. "Task Force Absolute Justice. Lord Rek did not inspect marines of your caliber to arrive at the island for the party." Ruru told them. The marines of Task Force Absolute Justice all either give indifferently or annoyingly at the old butler. Behind the group Ruru notices a young man with a snake wrapped around his neck."Sir Hawthorne. Your family expresses concern for you." Ruru opens one of the carriages and lets Garick and the rest in. "This carriage will take you to the resort. I certainly hope you enjoy yourselves." Ruru watches Garick's carriage drive off to the Resort before leading the caravan towards the Infinite Injustice.

Ruru and several servants board the ship, and see Annie and her crew looking surprised at a couple of people lying on the deck of their ship."It seems you have gained more comrades in quite a short time, Miss Annie." More servants board the ship, each carrying a chest full of clothes. "Lord Rek wishes to insure that you are all dressed properly for the occasion. It is quite fortunate that I brought extra clothes, as I did not expect your crew to be this large Miss Annie." Ruru orders the servants to place the chests inside the ship. "It will be much easier for everyone if they change inside. I shall be waiting out here, Miss Annie."


Back at the resort, Rek calmly sips some tea while waiting for the Annie and the rest to arrive. He hears footsteps coming from the dooray, and puts his cup down. He walks towards the door to greet whom he presumed as the Unamed crew. "I bid you welcome..." Rek is a little surprised when he sees Commander Zane Garick and his group enter the resort. "How amusingly unexpected. Please, enter. Such fine harbingers of Justice deserve a little relaxation once in a while. Even evil needs a break, you know." The noble jokes. Behind the group he sees a young man with a snake wrapped around his neck and smiles. "Hawthorne. Never knew I'd see you here. Oressa misses you so much." He teases, but gets a scowl from the bisento wielder. "Now then, please enjoy the evening, and the fine wine.And remember, by order of the esteemed Commodore Rek Du Mortis, you are forbidden to slay or injure anyone unless I order such actions to be done. Worry not, you may still badmouth my pirate guests." Task Force Absolute Justice is lead to the mainhall by one of the servants. "How unexpected. I wonder who else will show up?"

In the outskirts of town, A white-haired bringer of chaos walks around, hearing from the townsfolk of the arrival of a noble in their island.

Somewhere in the Grandline, a large cannon was about to be fired, the target; Aadvent.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 10, 2008)

Tony listened intently to what Shinpachi said about the cannon totally oblivious to the innuendo’s and how uncomfortable he was becoming, to innocent to understand what he was doing and so determined to figure out how the cannon worked and how she could make it so they did explode when it went off.  It was then that the madness ensued.  “What’s going on?”  Tony said looking around confused.  

It was then that Shinpachi fell on her.  “Um…”  she said blushing deeply.  “Shinpachi?” she said looking up at him as butterflies exploded in her stomach not even realizing that Dante was bellowing something at her friends.

“Oh shit…”  Nikki said looking around at the scene before her.  Having forgotten that they were part of crew on a big ship instead of alone on the little sloop.  “Damn it!”  she yelled looking at Dante and his excitement.  Out of embarrassment she ran down into the depths of the ship to hide while she recovered her composure.

Heather just sighed as the hammock swung lazily.  “Shut the fuck up Dante!”  she snapped lazily at him.  “You couldn't even satisfy one woman in your present state…” Heather than drank the rest of her bottle and continued to smoke, blowing small smoke rings, ignoring the mayhem around her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

_James vs Wild Bill - Redwood Tree Island/CP7 HQ_
James and Wild Bill exchange vicious sword strokes, slashing with such speed and fury that the loud shockwaves of their attacks echo like thunderstrikes, and can be heard from almost a mile away. Wild Bill clashes his ebony edged Katana with James Gunblade and grins at him, "What are you like 15 years old kid? You ain't man enough to fuck with the big dogs!!" he exclaims with a laugh and back flips over James in a whirl of motion stabbing downward at the boys head with enough force to shatter iron.

James bends backwards as if he's in a limbo contest as the Katana hurls downward at him and then he executes a barrel role an inch of the ground, slashing his Gunblade around like a whirlybird, grinding it against Wild Bills Katana and deflecting the attack. Wild Bill lands behind James and slashes in an outward arc but the young Makaosu agent bends his knees and spring boards off the ground flying high up in the air like a rocket. 

James aims at Wild Bill below and then spins his Gunblade, Hyperion, over his head as he hovers in the air. Suddenly he slashes at Wild Bill with tremendous power, *"AIRDRILL!"* he commands as the Gunblade generates a concussive blast of air that hurtles as fast as a bullet towards the CP7 agent. 

Wild Bill looks up from the ground and smiles as he sees the airblast coming towards him then he spins his legs around rapidly kicking at the air, *"RANKYAKU!"* he exclaims, and a massive wave of cutting energy spirals out of his kicks, colliding with James Airdrill.

*BABOOOM!!!! * The opposing attacks negate each other and explode on impact, creating violent hurricane force winds and a huge smoke field, ripping apart nearby tree branches and shaking the forest. Wild Bill laughs with delight as the wind blasts his black cowboy hat off his head, "YAHOO! NOW WE'RE TALKIN!....*GEPPOU!*" He kicks off the air and flies right into the shockwave of air and smoke above. 

James hangs in mid air above the smoke cloud, his blond hair fluttering wildly from the powerful air currents below and suddenly Wild Bill flies out of the smoke cloud right at the young swordsman. *CLANG!* Gunblade and Katana clash violently. 

"I'm 16..." mutters James in a flat tone of voice.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 10, 2008)

with Joseph and Paegun-

Joseph: "In a situation like this, it would be useless to run." Joseph's face was stern as he looked forward at the two marines. he then turned to Paegun. "You know what this means right... comrade?"

Paegun nodded, "Yeah, we'll fight them here and now!" he shouted then looked over to Joseph. But all that was there was an outline of where Joseph was standing. 

Joseph: "IT MEANS I JUST HAVE TO RUN FASTER THEN YOU!" he shouted. 
Paegun: "That bastard...." he looked back at his foes.
Dynamite Guy: "I'll get the runner." he spit out his cigarette and chased after Joseph.
Dynamite Guy: "Marine's don't run away you coward." he laughed 
Joseph: "I don't run, i preform tactical retreats!" he shouted just before turning around."Weapons draw!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

_Aaadvent Island - As the Carriage was approaching the Resort several minutes ago..._
Garrick and V sit on one side of a carriage both looking like they want to murder someone, and even though you can't see V's face beneath his white mask, he looks even more livid then Garrick. 

Lt. Hawthorne sits uncomfortably between Clemens and Gilmont who has a beer in his hand and he feels Garrick's eyes literally burn into his skull. Garrick hates Nobles and the moment Ruru told Hawthorne about his family Garrick had been staring daggers at the man. Clemens smiles and lays her hand on Hawthorne's knee, "I knew that you were from a rich family but I wasn't aware it was one of the Noble families..." she says with a hint of being impressed. 

Hawthorne starts sweating slightly as he sees a nerve twitch on Garrick's forehead, he laughs awkwardly, "Oh no its only a side branch of a Noble family....we're really not that special...hehe..." in his mind he's looking at Clemens and thinking, what the fuck are you doing woman!?

Gilmont belches and laughs, "Not that special indeed!" he exclaims, "Your family is worth over 5 billion beri!" 

Clemens laughs and brushes her hand against Hawthorne's shoulder, "I've always wondered what it would be like to have that kind of wealth..."

"Then go fuck a Noble and be one of his 25 wives! Then you can find out!" responds Garrick at Clemens sharply, "BAH! Goddamn nobles, when I become Fleet Admiral I'm going to exterminate them all!"

Clemens shrugs at Garrick and smiles at Hawthorne, "Well until that glorious day Commander we all must pledge allegiance to the Gorosei and the World Nobles..." Garrick glares at Clemens for several seconds and then looks out the carriage window as they approach the resort, meanwhile V takes out a small knife and cradles it back and forth with anxious hands, while Gilmont takes another swig of beer and Clemens continues smirking at Hawthorne. For his part Hawthorne just wants to jump out of the carriage and keep running.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 10, 2008)

Dante looked at Heather in her inebriated state, *"Wanna go? Dante 2000 has a trial offer at the moment. I'm sure all it needs is a good warm up and it'll be back to winning ways."* he said still lying on his back.

Shinpachi took his hands off Tony's breasts and hid them behind his back as if he had just stolen from the cookie jar, "I...I...very very very sorry" he said standing up and bowing many times, then running off to Sougo and Gintoki before they died.

Dante shouted to Gintoki, *"Hey, where's this big canon?"*

"South of Mianus." he shouted back

"So there's a big canon south of Mianus?" Sougo said weakly

"Yep!" Gintoki said. 

After another bout of Mianus gags and some sailing through clear calm waters, Dante turned to Heather, 

*"I think we're nearly there."* he said as he looked at the silhoutte of the cannon in the distance. They went ever closer and at first thought they were imagining things, but as they steadily approached it their fears were confirmed with Gintoki and Dante laughing their asses off

*"That's a penis!! An honest to God penis! Holy shit on a stick, we're gonna get fired from a penis"*

"Hahahaha. We're not only pirates, we're seamen!" Gintoki said triumphantly

Indeed, the attention to detail was something else, the cannon was an anatomically correct representation of the male sexual organ. Shinpachi would have been impressed if he wasn't so embarrased. It was his uncle after all. He sat next to Tony and said

"I...have a weird family. Please excuse them and for the love of God don't think I'm anything like them!" Shinpachi still red but his hand creeping closer to Tony's. She was up in a flash wide eyed at the huge cannon, barely noticing the design or Shinpachi's shy and small advances.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 10, 2008)

At the CP6 Base-

Makoto blitzes through a group of marines and makes his way next to Felicia who is taking down a group of her own, "There are too many of these guys, we need to pick up the pace a little."

Felicia looks at him after she takes down another agent, "Fine by me, any suggestions?" Makoto gives her a devilish look, whispers something in her ear and then sprints off. Felicia gives a slight smirk, "Very interesting, we'll have to see how it goes."

One of the agents is yelling agents through a microphone, Makoto quickly steals the mic from him and climbs onto a perch, "Everybody!!!" They all stop and look up at Makoto, "As I'm sure you all know, we are part of an agency called Makaosu. And in our little agency each of our agents represent a different element. My element is Wind, and my lovely partner's is Fire."

"Big mouth...we should just get this over with." Felicia says to herself impatiently.

"Now, we will give you all the experience of seeing when Fire and Wind fight as one!" He says before dropping the mic and vanishing from his position. He starts to circle around the large group of agents at high speeds. He continues this until a small tornado begins to form around the group, "Speed Tornado!"  He says as he skids to a halt, his creation still going strong, knocking the marines inside it around.

Felicia steps forward, spear in hand. She slams it into the ground and it's tip begins to blaze. She roars as she spins her weapon around in a circle, causing the flames to grow and then flings it into Makoto's tornado, causing it to catch on fire. 

Now this insane inferno burns all of the agents to a crisp, as it goes runs out of energy and disperses, there are burnt CP6 agents thrown along the entire island, "Told you it'd work." Makoto says with a large grin to his partner.

"It's a little too powerful, we'll have to work on that one some more." She says, giving him no credit for his combination idea.

A man drops down from the top of the building that sits on the island. He wears his tie around his forehead, his suit jacket is tied around his shoulder, his undershirt unbuttoned and his pants wrinkled. He runs his hands through his bright red crazy hair and looks at the two agents, "Well, well, that was quite an interesting performance you gave there!"

"Glad you enjoyed it, I guess you haven't figured out that you don't stand a chance yet huh?" Makoto says boasting with confidence. 

"Bahahahaha, you've got it all wrong pal, even with the two of you, you still don't stand a chance against me." He vanishes and appears behind them on a pile of rubble, "My soru is the fasest of everyone, from CP1-CP8!!! There's no way you could match my speed!!!"

Makoto starts to crack up, "Hahahahaha! You think you're faster than me? Just a fair warning, I'm gona' be the fasest man in the world. So there's no way I could be slower than a loser like you."  He adjusts his goggles that lie on top of his hat and look over at the crazy looking agent.

"Well, this fight'll decide who's faster now won't it!? Soru!" In a flash the crazed agent appears in front of Makoto, ready for battle.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 10, 2008)

?I need a man at one hundred percent Dante.  You don?t want to disappoint a woman do you??  Heather chuckled then looked surprised that they spotted the cannon so soon.  ?Wait?what cannon??  She asked confused not realizing Nikki had changed their course.

?Oh my!  It?s huge!  Did he erect it himself?  Or did he have help??  Tony blurted out not really understanding what the others were going on about as she rushed to look at the cannon.  ?Do we push the ship in?  And an explosion sends it out?  Do we need protection for the ship??  She just kept firing the questions not waiting for answers.

Listening to everyone Heather rolled out of her hammock with laughter as she sat up to see the device.  She staggered to her feet and moved drunkenly near Tony.  ?Now that is impressive!?  Heather chuckled.  ?Did that guy have penis envy or what??

Tony looked at Heather slightly confused then watched as the ship moved ever closer to the giant machine.  ?I can?t wait to get inside it!  Have a look around, let my hands move over it, get a good feel for it!?  Tony said getting excited.

Heather shook her head as she lit another cigarette almost choking on it as Nikki walked out.  ?What?s going on?  What is all the shouting about?? Nikki said as she came on deck.  Her eyes widen as she blushes deeply.  ?You have got to be kidding me??  she mumbles moving forward.  ?Please tell me that?s not the cannon??

?Yep it is!  And, after I give it a good rub down we will be the first load it shoots!?  Tony said almost giggling she was so excited about the contraption.

?I think we need to talk to Tony, Heather??  Nikki mumbled coming near the pair.

?Nah?let her learn on her own.  It?s refreshing actually?and what the hell is everyone talking about??  Heather said with a laugh as she took another drag on her smoke.  

?Oh, Shinpachi knew of this cannon.  Instead of it taking days if not a week or more, we will get there in minutes.  Hope you don?t mind?  Tony swore should could make it safe.?  Nikki said sheepishly.

Heather thought for a moment then nods.  ?Alright ladies.  Let?s get those sails lowered before we crash into the damn thing.  Don?t want it to blow prematurely??  Heather said with a chuckle as she moved back to the helm and the two girls went to drop the sails.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 10, 2008)

The young psyco continued to sit in that spot silently, until Nikki and Heather kissed, "Hey boss...Hmmm...?...Why did Nik-k-ki do that?...I'm not so sure myself, tough she may have 'feelings' for tat Heater...B-but...YOU KNOW EVERYTHING!...No, I don't...Yes you do...SILENCE!  I KEEL YOU!" she says, ending in a squeeky voice, and the body starts to cry.

 "Oh god, What a time...W-what...?...Don't worry about it sweety. _'I HATE TIS!'_...DON'T BE MEAN!...I wasn't dammit...YOU THUNK IT!...Fine, I am sorry...B-better..." she says, wiping her eyes and sniffing.  Then the guys start yelling about the cannon, "What do they mean Boss?...Don't worry abou-...what?...SHEILD 'YER EYES INNOCENT!...AHHHH!!!!" She says, one eye twitching, but can't pull herself to cover the eyes, so she decides to help out Nikki and Tony.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 10, 2008)

Dante looked at the cannon and then at Heather. *"Shit I think even you would need yoga classes for that."* Dante said as they docked, now fully appreciating the size of the thing, then he heard what tony said and his jaw dropped.

*"You need to tape record yourself sometime honey....then give it to me!"* Dante grinned as he walked awkwardly on shore.

Shinpachi had his head in his hands as he saw a short old man with messed up spiky grey hair, thick round glasses and messed up teeth. Of course the highlight of this impressive man was that he wore an old suit on his top half and nothing but underpants and a sock stuffed down them on the bottom half.

"Women!!!" he said running at the girls of the Debauchery, salivating madly as sped towards them, arms outstretched. Tony mistook this for just a friendly gesture and ran towards him in kind. Shinpachi leaped in the air, executing a perfect dropkick to the old man's face sending him into the water.

"Shinpachi!!!" he shouted from the salt water, "You've done well!"

He helped him out of the water. "Uncle, we don't have too much time but could you fire us into the grand line?" He was drenched but the worst thing was the effect it had on his clothes. His white underpants were now see through and his socks hand moved just below his butt, making it look like he had just shit himself.

"It's not ready! I can't get it to fire, no matter how hard I try - nothing comes out. I've been doing nothing but polishing it for ages now." he said

Shinpachi stood with his mouth open. "I hope to god we are still talking about that!" he said pointing at the cannon.

Dante put his arm around Tony. *"I'm sure this lass is just what the doctor ordered."*

"She sure is!" the uncle said. Shinpachi hit his uncle,

"Well you must have some idea as to what the problem is.." he said

"Well it's clearly my balls."

*"huh?"* Dante asked.

"My balls." he said

"*Repeating it doesn't help."* Dante said. Shinpachi's Uncle pointed to two domes on either side of the canon.

"Power generating balls."

"aaaaah!" they all said in unison "SAY THAT EARLIER YOU PERVERT!!" they all shouted in unison


----------



## Kuno (Dec 10, 2008)

Nikki looked horrified at the man and Heather looked at him completely disgusted.  “So help me that better not run in the family asshole.”  Heather grumbled looking away from Shinpachi’s uncle and to the machine.

Nikki just stood unable to utter a word and decided to put as much distance between herself and the man as possible.

Tony looked confused at Dante then pushes away from him more interested in the machine then anything else going on around her.  “Why are you treating such an inventor that way?“  Tony says looking at Shinpachi then shakes her head.  “Never mind…“  She mumbles then turns to his uncle.  “Sir, if you let me play with your balls some I am sure they will stop shooting blanks and back to shooting full loads in no time!”  Tony said grinning at him.  “Just a few questions for you…Are you sure you used enough lubricant?  Is the power being sucked off by something?  I am sure if it is then it wouldn’t fire properly…”  Tony mumbled looking up at the machine.  

“Maybe we should talk to her…”  Heather said chuckling to Nikki who only nodded in response.

“I think I will go climb in there.  Get my hands dirty…”  Tony began walking toward the machine as she checked her tool belt.  “Come on Ratchet.  I will let you get your hands into the little holes.”  she said to the raccoon as it walked beside her.  

The moved quickly and climbed inside the cannon.  “OOHH!!!”  Tony cried in excitement.  “It's awesome!  The design is perfect!”  She added looking around at everything.  “This is amazing!  The dynamics!  The feel!”  her eyes were wide and her smile genuine as she began moving through and checking wires and connections her voice echoing down the metal shaft as she spoke.  “This might be part of it…”  she said pulling out her wrench checking bolts and sprockets.  “Damn!  It’s stuck!  Why won’t it go farther?  That feels a little better...Just like that…YES!  Perfect!”  she cried out as the bolt moved and she was able to tighten it all the way.  She then proceeded farther in.  

“Those things could have been part of the problem but not the main reason…”  she mumbled as Ratchet chattered climbing around above her.  “Damn this thing is dry.  He should have been lubing things when he was polishing it.”  Tony said with a sigh.  “Though that still isn’t the problem…”  then she got to the center and moved to the other side.  After looking around a bit she figured it out.  “Okay that was simple…”  she says grinning as she walked back out side.

“Did you figure it out Tony?”  Heather asked trying to keep a straight face.  

“Yep!  It was the cooling system.  He was polishing it so much that it would overheat.  Then when it overheats all kinds of things go wrong.  It was sucking when it should be blowing.  Blowing when it should be sucking.  The shafts were pumping but at the wrong speeds so nothing was really getting done.  Plus there was nowhere near enough lubrication in there.  I am surprised the entire thing didn’t explode when you tried to use it!”  Tony said half excited and half angry.  “You really shouldn't be allowed to have something like that!”  she said pointing at the cannon.  “With the abuse you pounded into it!  You should be ashamed!”  Tony said getting defensive over the machine.  

“Settle down Tony.  I am sure he is sorry…”  Heather said with a chuckle.

“Well it is in perfect working order now!”  Tony says then smiles sheepishly “Well it should be…got anything we can practice on?”  she asked the old man as she wipes the oil from her hands.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2008)

Annie stands in her room looking with delight at all the clothes that Rek's servants have laid out for her, the Noble had bought all her favorite styles. She sighs, "Now I'm gonna need a new closet..." she mutters to herself. 

Annie really didn't need any of it since she has a walk in closet already stuffed with clothes and shoes but Annie will never complain over free clothes. In her mind first come, guns, sex, loud explosions, and then Fashion, booze being a close fifth. Guns are always at the top for the girl but the other four seem to shift around continuously in priority. 

Muffin, Annie's recently acquired female Panther cub (of the rare Amazon Lily variety) sidles up to Annie's leg and nuzzles her ankle, *"Grow!"* Annie kneels down and massages the back of the panther cubs neck, "Sorry you can't come Miss Muffin..." The Panther stares with its wide amber eyes at Annie and then feigns disinterest, striding away to play with a rainbow colored rubber ball in the corner. 

15 minutes later Annie climbs down from her room in the sniper nest wearing a fancy coat and dress, her hair done up slightly. All the males in the crew grumble at having to wear, "Monkey suits." Jessie and MJ however took full advantage of the clothing provided and look quite stylish and elegant.

Tatsu looks around confused asking if anyone knows how to make a bow tie and Jessie steps forward to help him get it done, chuckling, "Haven't you ever done this before?" she asks him. Tatsu shakes his head, "After being trapped in cage for most of my life, suits and fancy parties really weren't part of the equation..." he mutters. Jessie nods, "Oh yeah sorry..I forgot about that..." she responds sheepishly as she fixes the bow tie and then she runs her hand over the shoulders of his jacket taking stock of Tatsu, "There, now you like a gentleman," she says. 

The Unnamed Crew exits the boarding ramp towards the waiting carriages.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 11, 2008)

Shinpachi looked at Tony and for the first time in his life got a nosebleed. His uncle was faring a lot worse he was bright red, with steam coming out of him, convulsing and completely wide eyed.

"Shinpachi....son....thank you....you just fulfilled my dream." he then pretended to die.

"That...woman is a walking innuendo" Sougo said in disbeliief
*
"In YOUR endo!"* Dante said

"You're not helping" Shinpachi scowled

Shinpachi looked down at his overheated heap of an Uncle and then walked towards Tony, putting his hands on her shoulder and taking a deep breath turning bright red as he did so.

"The canon is ....well it looks like a.....and it's ..." Shinpachi looked into her inquisitive eyes filled with pure innocence and just couldn't give her 'the talk'. "You did a great job!" he said giving up, almost crying as to what she was going to say next

Dante had run next to it and was straddling the base of it, making it look like it was his member.

*"HEATHER!! HUNTER 1 and 2!!! NIKKKKKIIIIIIII"* he put more emphasis on Nikki because he liked tormenting the poor woman. *"Hop on!"* he laughed uncontrollably

"That's my spot!!" the uncle said getting up an chasing him around.

"Hey!" Gintoki said, "we ejaculating from this thing or what? Let's go shed the milky tear from the third eye!"

"Y..you don't understand how to make innuendos do you?" Shinpachi said turning to him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 11, 2008)

Aboard the carriages, Annie has a conversation with Ruru, who was driving the carriage they were in. 

"So, Miss Annie, what have you and your crew been up to this past few weeks?"

"Nothing much, we just blew up a marine base and survived a fight against some crazy marines."

"I see. Lord Rek misses your presence very much."

"Sure he does." She says sarcastically.

"Miss Annie, might I ask who those new crewmates of yours are?" Annie remembers the crew of the Little Tree Pirates,who fell from the sky moments ago. 

"Those guys?Well, I really don't want to talk about it, old fella." The Little Tree crew were inside carriages of their own, but unlike Annie and the unamed crew they had not left the docks yet.



For the rest of the trip the Unamed crew was quiet, save for Marcks and Tatsu complaining that their ties were on too tight, and Shin ranting that he'll kill that gay bastard Rek. Ruru simply chuckled, and the old pirate is especially amused at the Smoking Samurai. He reminded him of himself, back when he was once known as the "Insect Emperor", the man who destroyed an entire marine fleet with his bare hands.

A few minutes passed until the carriage reached their destination, the winter resort Wintry Peak. 

Rek sees Annie and her crew enter the resort. He comes up to them, and bows gracefully before kissing Annie's hand."My dear Annie, it has been far too long. Welcome to-" Rek is cut off by an incoming fist from an irate Shin. The noble flies in the air before crashing onto the wall, causing a picture hanging above him to fall on his head. "A little peeved, are we?" Ruru helps Rek up before dusting Rek's coat off with his hands. 

"Now then, shall we join the others?" Rek personally leads the unamed crew inside the resort, taking them to the main hall where the party was held.

There were already several people inside the hall. Jun and an unknown woman with wings and claws were conversing next to the punch bowl, while Cass was swaying at the center of the hall, her movements in synch with the smooth jazz music coming from the band. Task Force Absolute Justice was at the far corner of the hall, drinking large amounts of wine, with a rather rotund man downing 5 bottles of Sakura Kingdom Whiskey all by himself. Matyr was sitting next to a white haired man with a snake around his neck, talking about life outside Mariejois.

The unamed crew sits on a table next to Matyr's, with Annie keeping a suspicious eye on the man the mechanist noble was talking to. Rek headed towards the front of the hall, and stood behind an elevated platform where everyone can see him. The music stops, and everyone's eyes fall onto the World Noble, Rek Du Mortis. Ruru hands Rek a microphone, and he bgins to speak through it. "To all of you in this hall, I, his Glorious, Esteemed, Saintly, Magnificent, Brilliant..." Rek continues with saying his numerous titles for 5 more minutes, until he is hit at the head by several glasses of wine coming from Annie, Jun, and Garick. "..Lord Rek Du Mortis..." He continues, his head still bleeding but he ignores this. 

"...welcome you all to my party. Many of my guests tonight come from various walks of life, from rogue warriors, to servants of justice, even former nobles who I have had the pleasure of meeting in the past, and former lovers. " He looks at Annie smugly, and recieves another glass of wine to the face, from both Jun and the sniper. "...Before I lose any more blood, I would like to simply say that it is my pleasure to have you all here tonight. Now then, to begin the evening we will have a lovely song played by the band. Maestro, if you please." The hall becomes dark, and a spotlight shines over the band.

The Maestro nods to the band, and the saxophones begin to blare out a lively tune. "*Duna, Duna, Duna, Dunanana, dada,dada,dunanana,dada,dada...*" A strange feeling overcomes Cass, and she hears the voice in her heart speak. "Cassandra! This is the song of a true sniper! Don't you feel it in your heart?" Cass nods furiously, then stands up from her table and grabs Rek's microphone from the stage.

"SOGEKI NO SHIMA DE... UMARETA O RE WA...HYAKU PATSU HYOKU CHYU... RURURARARU...."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 11, 2008)

KABOOM!! Joseph is knocked through two walls and into a large room. ?Cough cough. HACK!? were the sounds he made while coughing up black smoke. ?Fight fire with fire? Dumbest saying ever!? he shouted slowly standing up. ?That was bold.? The dynamite marine walked into the room, you could barely see his skin under all the black soot. ?Or was it pure idiocy??  Joseph brushed the dust and debris off himself. ?Little of both!?  were the words that came with the grin of an idiot.

A few minutes prior-

?Weapons draw!? Joseph?s hands vanish and return with three lit bombs. ?FIGHT FIRE WITH FIRE!? he shouted tossing the bomb with the shortest fused. ?Dumbass.? The dynamite marine lit up a cigarette and used it to ignite one of his sticks of dynamite. BOOM! The two explosives clash. ?Try again.? The man commented. ?Will do.? Joseph tossed a second bomb. Which was countered by the Dynamite marines, well dynamite. BOOM! The explosion shook the walls and created a smoke screen.

?Damn, now he?s going to run again? the marine sighed and began to run forward. ?Greetings.? Joseph waved to him. ?Huh. Thought you would run.? Joseph shook his head. ?I said, I perform tactical retreats.? The smoke slowly started to clear revealing many tiny bombs in the walls. ?shit.? He took a quick hit of his cigarette before the hall exploded.


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 11, 2008)

-On an Unknown Island-

Jee Sin makes his way toward a tavern.  He opens the doors and stands there for a moment.  Those inside merely look in his direction and stay still for a moment, and then get back to whatever they were doing.  Sin walks forward and sits on a bar stool next to another man who is drinking.

He looks over to the man to his side.
Sin: "Drinking is bad for your health."
He then looks over to the bartender.
Sin: "I'll have 2 shots of tequila."
Man: "Pfft, look at you."
Sin turns back and stares at the man again, his hat covering his eyes.  The man then turns to Sin and return the stare.
Man: "You know, its rude to-"
Sin: "Has anyone ever told you its rude to stare?"
Man: "Look.  Whats your problem pal."
The man gets up, kicks his bar stool back and pulls out a sword pointing right for Sin's throat.

The tavern goes silent.
Sin: "I'm just trying to help my fellow man better himself."
Man: "Well I don't need your help."
He pulls back his sword, sheaths it, and sits back down.
Sin: "But I need yours."
Man: "Look, I ain't gonna help you with any of your prob-"
Sin: "What do you know about a man named Bak Mei?"
The man stops.  He's at a loss for words and fear has taken over his face.
Man: "W-W-What do you know about hi-"
He turns and notices the staff tied to Sin's back.  He jumps back a bit and points.
Man: "No way.  You're him, aren't you."
Sin: "Its rude to point."
Man: "L-L-Look man, I'm sorry about earlier.  I didn't know who you were at the time, honest.
Sin: "All will be forgiven..."
He then tilts his head up, his eyes meeting the man's eyes.
Sin: "If you can tell me where he is."
Man: "L-L-Last I heard, he was somewhere in the Grandline."
Sin continues staring at him.
Man: "Thats all I know I swear."
He continues staring until the bartender comes.
Bartender: "Here are your shots, sir."
Jee Sin drinks both of them, one after the other, and the stands up and looks at the man.
Sin: "Thank you for your -_burp_- help."
He then makes his way towards the entrance and leaves.  

The man is covered with a cold sweat.  The bartender comes over, confused about what just happened.
Bartender: "Who was that guy?"
Man: "You don't want to know."
Bartender: "You got a bounty on your head, dontcha?  Why'd you let him push you around like that?"
Man: "Because I like being able to walk, thats why.  He's Jee Sin, the Warrior Monk from them temples that burned down a couple years back."
Bartender: "Sin!?  I heard he once 'popsicled' a man."
Man: "Thats just a rumor.  But I'll tell you what, that man did have problems sitting after Sin was done with him."
Bartender: "What was he after?"
Man: "Revenge."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 11, 2008)

Rex listened to the music playing, the song being sang. He couldn?t help it anymore. ?TIME TO ROCK!? he jumped on his table and began to play his guitar wildly. CRACK he?s hit over the head with his own chair. ?I don?t know how we got here. But shut up.? Eve commented, holding the broken chair. ?My cola is warm.? Jason blinked while looking at his glass. ?trade with me.?

Belle sweatdropped. ?Why did we get into the carriage.?  James was adding sugar to his drink. ?Free food.? He said while scarping down everything in his path. ?Magic staff send us to an island, we have no ship, no food, no drink. It?s best to take hospitality while we can.? Jason spoke while switching his drink with Belle. ?WHAT THE HELL!?? She stood up and pointed at him.

 ?I don?t like warm cola.? He took a sip of her drink. ?PFFF! This is diet.? He then traded back. ?Diet sucks.? He took another drink. ?Urgh?? Rex rubbed his head and got off the floor. ?Who stopped me rock?? he looked around. WHAM, Eve hit him with another chair. ?It?s better when he?s sleeping.? She commented.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 11, 2008)

Hunter's eye twitched the whole time they were standing there, then as Tony started talking she tried to change their attention, "Dear...God...What boss?...Well...remind me at another time...Yeah...?...To give you the 'Talk'...O-okay..." they say, then Dante yells for the girls, "OH HELL NO!" the one personallity yells at him, "All tis crew is...is...?...A bunch of perverts...I'M NOT!...Yes, you are...NO!...You're denying it, so, you are...NU-UH!...Yep...I won't talk to you any more!...Fine with me..." she says, growing quiet.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 11, 2008)

“Thanks!”  Tony said proudly to Shinpachi.  “It comes naturally I guess.  I just let my hands move over things and they seem to come to life!”

Heather chuckled and shook her head at Tony.  “We will deal with the talk…”  she said chuckling “Though I think it is more fun this way.”  she then laughed out loud as she grabbed her smokes.  

“Yeah, but it is kind of…”  Nikki began then turned her head as Dante jumped on the cannon.  “Oh seriously?  Does he ever stop?”  Nikki groaned as she glared at him.

Heather laughed at her friend as she turned toward Dante.  “That makes me wonder.”  Heather said taking a drag on her smoke.  “Do you really have to fake it?  The real thing doesn’t work well enough for you?”  she said laughing then watches the uncle chase him around.  “Now I wonder which way they both swing…”  

“Heather!”  Nikki said blushing lightly.  “Might serve Dante right though.”  She says grinning evilly wondering how to let the inventor catch him.

“Why do I feel like I am missing something?”  Tony says looking as confused as ever.

“Oh Tony, trust me, your not missing anything.” Nikki grumbled causing Heather to laugh.

“Now, now Nikki.  It’s a lot more fun then you would think!”  Heather said taking another drag.  “Alright people there is a party going on that I want to get to!  Let’s get this show on the road.”

“Right!”  Tony said happily.  “That thing should be able to blow a huge load now!  We just need to lube the shaft a bit or it will hurt.”  she added then looked at Heather’s grin confused once more.  “What?  You don’t want friction burns do you?”

“No of course not.  Those take the fun out of things…”  Heather said putting out her cigarette.  “Shall we then?”


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 11, 2008)

Somewhere in an underground marine prison-

?Sniff sniff.? A guard curled his nose and looked around. ?You smell rotten meat?? He turned to look at his partner. ?ACHOO!? only to be met with snot. ?I?m soddy I god a cowd.? He replied. ?Let?s just find the smell.? The guard sighed and wiped his face off. ?I realdy am soddy? His partner said again. ?It?s fin- GUAH WHAT IS THAT STENCH!? he shouted as he passed cells.

?It?s those guys next door!? one of the prisoners replied. ?They made a big fuss last night but no guards came, likely to have killed each other!? The gaurds nodded and made their way to the next cell. ?Oh god.? Blood was splattered over the walls and three bodies lay motionless on the floor. ?Dey realdy did et!? the two rush into the cells to check the bodies.

?We gotta remove the cuffs if we want to check the pulse!? the first shouts. ?Bud I read you cand check on da neck.? The second responded. ?Yeah? Well I took basic medical training when I became a marine so I think I know a little bit more about this then you!? he removed the cuffs from the three men. ?Hey! They are still alive, I can feel a slight GUAH!? 

one of the men?s hand rests uncomfortably on the guards neck. ?It?s been too long since we?ve seen the light of day.? He smiled. SNAP! The marine falls limp, his partner is too scared to fire his gun. WHAM! One of the other two men knees him in the stomach. ?Sorry, nothing personal.? He laughs. ?Take the guns, We?ll be meeting many more marines where this came from.?

?What would we do with the keys?? the third man asks. ?Free anyone who can create a big enough scene for us to escape.? They walk out of their cell. ?The reaper pirates shall free this world from its chains, So they too must be unbound from chains,? Grim smiled as he put on one of the fallen marines caps. ?Let?s get out of this place. The food we let go rotten is starting to make me feel nauseous.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 11, 2008)

James has added every grain of sugar that is on the table into his drink, making a tower of sugar with some liquid in the very bottom of the glass. He quickly chugs his creation and looks around for more, "The hell? Why's there only 37 packets per table?" 

He silently slips out and begins to steal packets of sugar from each of the different crew's tables without them noticing. He then reaches Task Force Absolute Justice's table. He silently crawls over the table and scoops up their sugar, "WHAT THE HELL!!!" Garrick yells in rage, "WHAT DOYAH THINK YOUR DOING PIRATE!"

The Red Monkey looks over at the enraged marine with a blank face, then turns back to his small mountain of sugar packs. He opens them all at once and shoves them down his throat. He then takes a glass from Task Force Absolute Justice's table and drops the drink down his throat, which is severely out ratioed to the sugar. He finishes off his sugary drink, or drinky sugar I guess, and begins to walk off. Completely ignoring Garrick's comment, "DON'T IGNORE ME!!!" He says crushing the glass he was holding.

"That wasn't bad, but now I need some food..." James says walking back to his crew's table, where Rex is unconcious but still playing along to the music in his sleep.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 11, 2008)

Jason sat not speaking to anyone. "I need something better to drink." he thought to himself. "But no one else seems to be drinking Cola." He looked around. "My barrel is still on the ship, those nice old people gave me so much Cola... i want to drink it now." He sighed. "Or make some masks..." He slowly stood up and walked off. 

"Hey~ where are you going?" Eve went to chase after him but was grabbed by the sleeping Rex. "Ah.. me rum..." He drooled while holding Eve's ankle. "This time... i will kill you..." Eve was engulfed by the flames of rage. Jason found himself a nice quiet corner, where he began to laugh himself silly. "I just got the sudden feeling. Somewhere, my brother is getting his ass kicked."

Elsewhere- 

BOOM! Joseph rolls across the ground with chunks of rock following. "I really hate bombs." He brushed himself off. "AND ISN'T THIS A LITTLE EXTREME FOR TRAINING!?" He shouted while pointing to the Dynamite marines new weapons. "What?" He smirked, revealing much more dynamite of varying sizes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2008)

_James vs Wild Bill - CP7 HQ_
Wild Bill utilizes his Rokushiki skills and Geppou's around the tree tops, rapidly kicking his feet off the air and blasting multiple Rankyaku air slices at James who stands on a tree branch high above the Redwood Tree forest. 

The young Makaosu agent stands his guard and leaps forward slashing his Gunblade, Hyperion, right into the center of an air slice aimed at his body, ripping it into two segments and they pass by him harmlessly on either side, blasting into the tree right behind him. 

Wild Bill  uses the Rankyaku diversion to fly right behind James, slashing at the back of his neck. James ducks into a crouching position as the Katana sails inches over the top of his head and he leaps up with his Gunblade pointed upwards, lunging it at Wild Bill's chest as he flies over him. The CP7 agent's eyes widen as he sees the Gunblade an inch away from impaling him...

*"Kamie!"* he exclaims and suddenly his body seems to become as flimsy as paper and he girates his body at the last second out of the Gunblades path. "Shit that was close..." mutters Wild Bill as he flips around on a tree branch close by. He breathes heavily and looks drained, using Rokushiki at such a high level like this is exerting for him and his Douriki level isn't what it used to be. 

James looks over at Wild Bill blankly with that neutral expression that conveys no emotion whatsoever. "DAMMIT BOY YOU'VE GOT AS MUCH PERSONALITY AS A TREE TRUNK!" Wild Bill exclaims and he laughs realizing the environment that they're fighting in. James continues looking on blankly and he slowly reaches into a pocket in his black cargo pants, pulling out a red lighter. Wild Bill looks at the lighter curiously, "What you wanna smoke kid?" he asks. 

"This next attack has more personality..." mutters James. Suddenly he flicks the lighter on and then throws it in front of himself, slashing outward at it. A huge cannon of air shoots out of the Gunblade and hits the lighter creating a massive fireball that expands into a wave of fiery energy. 

*"FLAMEDRILL!"* commands James as the air generated from his Gunblade feeds the fire and sends it hurling in a giant inferno as fast as a bullet. Wild Bills eyes widen with shock, his legs are too gassed to use Soru, "Aw shit..." he mutters as the flame hits him dead on incinerating everything in its path, blasting apart dozens of trees in a torrential inferno.      

James holds the hot lighter in his gloved hand and flicks it on and off as he watches blankly as the fire and smoke clears but then a shadow rises from the smoke. Wild Bill coughs, his skin is as black as coal and black smoke plumes out of his nose and mouth. The man's black crisp suit is totally burnt off with only a whisp of his white shirt remaining and his pants have been burnt up to the knees. He looks at James and laughs, "Whew! That was close....thank Oda I took the time to learn Tekkai all those years ago!" he exclaims, "You won't be able to cut through my Tekkai kid, trust me!"

James nods, "Let's test that theory..." and he leaps forward in a blur of speed. Wild Bill smirks, he could use Soru or Kamie to dodge but he's confident that his Tekkai will hold. No 16 year old boy can cut through steel he thinks. 

The young swordsman zips past Wild Bill and slashes at his midsection, *"TRIGGER STRIKE!"* commands James. *"TEKKAI!"* shouts Wild Bill and both techniques collide. James materializes behind Wild Bill with his Gunblade raised high in the air as if in salute and Wild Bill stands still, for the next several seconds the world seems to stand still. 

Suddenly Wild Bill smirks and blood flows out of his midsection like a geyser and he drops to his knees. "I can cut steel..." says James. "Not bad kid..." Wild Bill mutters in response and he falls to the ground. Meanwhile James spins around his Gunblade and straps it to his back. he walks away casually to finish the mission.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 11, 2008)

Makoto vs Saiha-

Saiha, the crazed CP6 agent starts off the battle by soruing at Makoto and delivering an outstretched punch. Makoto catches the punch and then delivers one of his own, which is caught as well, "Not fair, I always give the first punch!"

Saiha smirks, "Looks like you were too slow kid, Soru!" He vanishes and then attempts to attack from behind but then Makoto vanishes as well. He moves for an attack from behind as well, but they keep canceling each other out by moving behind one another. They continue this until they reach the edge of the island. 

"That's enough of this crap," Makoto says before retreating to the opposite side of the island. They can barely see each other from their sides but they both know how they want to attack. He sorus forward and Makoto blitzes forward as well. They colide with each other's fists and then they both reach the opposite side of the island that they started out on. They continue this process as well for a while, "Not very creative fighter now are you?"

"What're you talking about, this was your stupid idea wasn't it?" Saiha says as they clash fists at high speeds again, "Fine, you wana' switch it up?" He sorus closer to Makoto and then lifts his leg and shouts, "Rankyaku!"

He shoots the attack off at Makoto but he has something planned himself, "Flying Fist!"  he pulls his arm back and delivers a punch to the air. However, it is at such speeds that it picks up the wind and fires a blast of his own, canceling out his Rankyaku. 

"Geez, could you be original for once, all of your moves are just cheap knock offs of mine." The CP6 Agent says with his arms crossed.

Makoto is stretching his arms and legs, "Whatever you say pal, lets see if this is original enough for ya!"

With Eric and Sooyoung:

They stand before a large Moose Man and a short marine riding on top of his antlers, knives encircling around his jacket and in his hands. 

Eric: A moose zoan huh? Sooyoung, stay back, without your weapon your at a disadvantage, let me handle them.
Sooyoung: Yea right, I'll be fine, I want to get my weapon back personally.
Eric: But-

Moose Marine: Enough talk!
He picks up the short marine who once had the weapons and chucks him at Sooyoung. He lands on top of her and they slide across the hall, his knife drawn and pointed at Sooyoung who holds his arms desperately trying not to get cut.

Eric: Sooyoung!
Moose Marine: Stay focused!
He delivers a punch right to Eric's face. He starts to slide down the hall as well but he fires a chain and wraps it around the beast's leg to stop himself. 
Moose Marine: A Chain Man? Well, you've already made a serious mistake here rookie. 

He pulls the chain and begins to spin Eric around by it over his head. He lets go and Eric goes flying, but he refuses to retract his chain, so it stays attached to the man's leg.

Moose Marine: I would suggest taking this thing off my leg before I detach your entire arm. Either one works for me, but you may not approve of the latter. 
He smashes the wall and pulls out a chunk of it. He throws it at Eric but he ducks under it.

Eric: There! Chain Hook! 
He fires a hook attached to a chain at the piece of wall that was thrown. It wraps around it and hooks into it. Eric then braces himself as it pulls his entire body as well as the Moose Man along with it. This causes the large beast to go down hard.

Eric detaches both chains and sighs.
Eric: Psh, this training wasn't so bad.
Moose Marine: Well it's not over now is it!
Eric: Crap...


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 11, 2008)

OC sat down at a table, all by himself.  Sometimes he wished he wasn't so alone... No.  He was a company agent.  Thoughts like that should not come to his head.  But OC was still bored.  He knew the dangers of drinking alcohol so that was out of the question.   

OC decided to socialize with some other pirate crews.  He noticed a pirate steal some sugar from Garrick, then take Garrick's glass and drink the whole thing.  Ignoring Garrick's angry shouts, the pirate returned to his table.  OC slowly got up, pushed his chair in and headed to the table where the pirate was.   

OC headed to the table with the strange pirate, pulled out a chair and sat down. He poured himself a glass of water and took a sip.  He decided to tell the strange pirate sitting next to him a very interesting fact that he had learned from Annie.  "Men have balls, not women," OC said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2008)

Hawthorne cranes his neck quickly to make sure that Garrick is not watching him. He spots the burly Marine Commander sitting far in the corner and he seems to be focusing in another direction, glaring at another pirate that Hawthorne is unfamiliar with. 

Good he thinks, Hawthorne smiles at Annie, "I'm glad we could meet under much better circumstances..." he says to Annie. The first time he had been trying to kill her and then the second time he had almost been killed while trying to help her. Annie looks at him with narrow eyes and she gives him a doubtful stare, "Yeah whatever fella..." she replies in a neutral tone. 

Suddenly Sabra hisses at Annie, "Silence!" he commands and Sabra rests her head on his shoulder but her eyes are still trained on Annie. Hawthorne laughs awkwardly, "Sorry about that...Sabra can be territorial at times..." he says. Annie stares at the Marine with clear disinterest, "Did you want something?" she asks him. 

Hawthorne looks down at the floor a bit sheepishly, "I just wanted to thank you for helping me find my way again..." he mutters. "Find your way? I got no clue what your talkin' about fella..." Annie replies. 

"I was aimless until our fight on Syren Island....I had lost my way and forgot what it meant to be a Marine but you reminded me what it means to fight for a purpose...an ideal," he responds but then he shakes his head, "Oh forget it, I just wanted to thank you is all..." he says in a huff. 

Annie shrugs and then looks at Hawthorne, "Ahhh...its so hard to be as cute and inspiring as I am..." she mutters, "Listen fella you saved my life and I spared yours, so now we're even steven. Honestly you seem to be nice enough, not counting the psycho snake but here's a hint. If you to really be good guy then stop fighting with the bad guys..." and she points at Garrick in the far corner.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 11, 2008)

James rejoined the Little Tree Pirates at their table, they were missing a few people but he didn't pay it much attention. Suddenly a large man sat next to him. The man turns to James and bluntly says, "Men have balls, not women."

James turns to him and pauses, he is pouring sugar that he found somewhere on top of a stick of meat, "Where did you even get that! There's not food yet and you already ate all the sugar!" Belle shouts.

James ignores her and looks at OC curiously for a second then grins, "Well my friend, Men do have balls, women don't have balls, but the balls of The Great Red Monkey! Now that is a story to be-"

Before he can continue he is smacked over the head by a wine glass thrown by Belle, "Idiot! This is a dinner! You two can't talk like that!" she looks around at her crew and facepalms. Rex is unconciously playing his guitar, Jason and Eve are missing, and James and this new man are talking about balls, "I'm still waiting on what the biggest idiot of all does..." She says turning to Bolt.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 11, 2008)

OC frowned to himself.  "What are balls?" he wondered to himself out loud.  He had heard Annie say it many times.  They obviously were not HNFB(Homemade Napalm Filled Balls), or beach balls, but OC was still curious what they were.    

Suddenly, a strange woman through a wine glass at him.  It smashed into OC's face.  OC's mind began to race through different situations that he was trained to deal with.  "Situation 754? I'm not dealing with mutated bananas.  Situation 1,083? No naked half-fishmen that I can see. Situation 548? If a woman asks you to take her home, kick her on to her back and ask her who she's working for. Close enough," OC thought to himself.  

He got up and went around the table. OC then lifted up his foot and was about to kick the woman when he remembered the no violence rule.  He was about to return to his seat when he had an idea.  "I'll just ask her with out kicking her!" OC mumbled to himself.  "Who do you work for?" OC asked the woman.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 12, 2008)

Garrick strides up to the table where the Unnamed Crew sits and he just stands silently for several minutes just glaring at each one of the rookie pirates. He clenches his massive fists and the Unnamed Crew prepares for a fight. From his vantage point, Rek is about to remind Garrick about his orders not to harm anyone but then Annie interjects and gets up out of her seat and strides up to the Marine. 

The top of her head barely reaches up to his chest level but Annie projects an air of boldness and confidence that makes up for her shorter stature, "You got a problem ya big Gorilla?" she says, thumbing her nose at him. 

Garrick shakes his fists and Shin prepares to rush forward in defense of Annie....

"I just wanted to say happy holidays," he mutters, grinding his teeth with every syllable as if the word's are painful to him but now he relaxes slightly, "Also when I catch you lot on the open ocean I'm going to crush your skulls and then dance over your corpses under the pale moonlight..." 

"Well happy holidays to you to fella!" replies Annie.


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 12, 2008)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Belle: "I'm still waiting on what the biggest idiot of all does..." She says turning to Bolt.
He sits there, arms crossed, head down, eyes closed.
Belle: "Well?"
Bolt: "...."
Belle: "Never thought I'd see the day where you don't have anything to say."
He looks up.
Bolt: "Where the hell are we?"
Belle: "Well, you see-"
Bolt: "Seriously, what the hell is going on!?  And why are we surrounded by these assholes."
People look up and stare at Bolt for a moment.
Bolt: "Yea, I'm talking about you."
Belle: "Just shut up and deal with it."
Bolt: "I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 12, 2008)

As Cass continues to sing center stage, Rek approaches Annie and Garick on the table of the unamed crew, the marine commander glaring at the sniper with his murderous intent."Now, now, you two, play nice. It's not in the spirit of Eichiromas, or as those from the west blue call it, Odanukkah, to kill each other until we give each other expensive presents of gold, silver and private islands."

The unamed crew and Garick shoot Rek a blank stare. "Who the fuck gives private islands for Eichiromas?" The marine commander says out bluntly. 

"Ah, I forget that I am rich, and you are all not. You shall all never know the feeling of being worshipped by scantilly-clad women in an isolate island in the south blue, a pity, a pity."  Rek could feel several death glares aimed at him from the table, the stongest of which coming from Garick, Annie, and Shin. 

"...What was that about scanitily-clad women and worship, Rek?" He felt a horrific aura coming from Annie.

"...Yes...what was that about, Rek?" Behind the poor noble was Jun, who heard the entire conversation from the punch table, her  PMS triggered by his lewd statement.

"...AND NOW, FOR THE FANS! A LITTLE CLASSIC CALLED BINK'S SAKE, JAZZ STYLE!" The band begins to play a lively tune, one that almost makes the hardened marine that was Garick almost tap his feet. Almost. 

"Hehe, Bink's Sake, such a lively song..." He sees Elza walk towards a servant carrying orders and pulls the dragonic young woman to his arms. "Shall we dance?" He leads Elza to the center of the hall and begins to do a fast-paced waltz with her. Despite Elza stepping on his feet several times, this was a better fate than having your ex-girlfriend and a girl whom you have a complicated relationship bearing down on you. 

At the table of Task Force Absolute Justice, Matyr Zelios approaches Hawthorne, who was feeding his snake, Sabra. 

"Still 'rebelling' I see." He says to him with a familiar tone.

"Matyr Zelios. How's my father?" He asks.

"Well, uncle's still sore that his only son left the family over something as petty as an old colleauge of his killing 5 year olds, but other than that, he's fine." The two look at each other silently before Matyr speaks again.

"Oressa's..."

"...I do not want to hear about that crazy bitch. I'd rather put up with my commander than her any day." Matyr chuckles to his statement.

"Well, the prof will be happy that at least one of his experiments was a success." He looks at the snake Sabra, before leaving the table to get some orders.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2008)

They soon all boarded the ship, Shinpachi leaning over the side saying goodbye to his Uncle.

"Well, thanks I guess. I'll be back to see you once I have made sure these guys have done what they need to do without getting themselves killed."

"Take care son," he said still ogling the 4 women on the boat, "I'll miss those breasts, legs and that.."

"Hold it, before you say something too inappropriate to take back." Shinpachi interjected

"Just head towards the metal doors and I'll take care of the rest. Tony! You're a real talent. You ever want to come back and make some more things then feel free, I have the designs in my head already."

"Nononono. Tony is just fine here with me... i mean us....", Shinpachi said turning red

"Oh! I get it! Well, make sure you pay attention to all areas, don't just focus on the three points and..."

Dante grinned, *"Don't worry I'll teach him all I know. Heather and I can even give a live demo! Captain, we need practise, permission to come aboard!"*

"Right, this conversation has gone so far past a teary goodbye that we can't salvage it..." Shinpachi said, "Laters old man"

"See ya son." he said

The crew said goodbye and headed into the huge steel doors that creaked open. The doors closed slowly and there was a huge creaking sound as the giant contraption moved.

*"Well....this may be it guys. Heather fancy a proper goodbye?!"* Dante said putting his arm round her shoulder.

Suddenly white liquid came out from all sides of the metal, spraying them and the substance dripping off them. 

*"It wasn't me."* Dante said checking his package then looking at his captain, *"Though I must say, Heather the look suits you."*

Shinpachi looked at Tony covered in the stuff and bent over double to hide a certain someone from making an unexpected appearance.

"Coolant liquid." he stated. Suddenly there was a huge rumbling sound and the entire thing began to shake.

"Here we go. Grand line here we cum." Gintoki said grinning. 

The Debauchery was lifted by the power of the giant balls pumping huge amounts of water through the base and propelling the ship at phenomenol speeds. They approached the light at the end of the tunnel and shot out of the canon in a mix of coolant liquid and water.

They were ascending fast but saw the entire contraption fall to the ground as the last of the liquid came out.

"I can't believe...any of this." Shinpachi said as they sped off into the sky.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 12, 2008)

_Continued from this post_


> _*This is our next destination. One of the World governments 170+ nations: The Kingdom of Wyaton.*_ Darver said plainly while looking at his crew.
> 
> To be continued??.



_The Kingdom of Wyaton..._
The sun gleams down on a beautiful Wyatonian day. The kingdom is surronded by lush green trees and the land is littered with perfect green grass. Flower patches are to be found in almost every direction you look. Fresh streams were cut into hillsides and rivers noisily flowed on with their journies. It was evident that Wyaton was indeed a Spring island. In town, bizaars were in full motion as citizens of Wyaton rushed to purchase fresh harvest from the sellers. The houses of Wyaton were made up of stone with windows and a garden patch on the roof. 

The way Wyaton was urbanized was quite simple. At each of the four corners of the island stood an EXTREMLY large tree. An oak, evergreen, willow, and big tree. Seated around the trees were houses, bazaars,etc. This is how the island was made up, with four sections. In the center of Wyaton stood the castle. It was a grand castle in the center of flower fields and trees. Guards were always on the look out for any form of intruders who may pose a threat to the king and queen. Despite the serenity that Wyaton presented along with its beuty, this kingdom was rich and powerful and also government owned as was numerous other islands. It's said that deep under the castle was a treasure of diamonds. This certain treasure is guarded at all cost, giving Wyaton the nickname "Deadly Serene". This country had a zero tolerance towards pirates. Yes, this is the true nature of Wyaton.


A pirate ship was seen approaching Wyaton in the horizon. The ship was black with gray trimmings and flew the flag of the chaos pirates.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 12, 2008)

Tony watched as he bent over.  “Shinpachi?  Are you okay?  Your not going to be sick are you?”  Tony asked with concern moving near him unhampered by the ship flying through the air.

“Oh seriously this is disgusting.”  Nikki said looking down at the milky liquid.

“If we had time maybe.”  Heather said giving Dante a wink then flicking the coolant at him.  “But, keep yours to yourself.”  she said with a chuckle then looked around.  

“Just a quick question…”  Nikki said a bit nervously.  “We survived going up, but what happens when we go down?” 

“Well you see…”  Tony began to explain.  “when we lose momentum gravity will begin to pull us back down and-”

“Shit!  Not what she meant Tony!  Quick grab some rope and tie everybody to the damn ship!”  Heather began to bark orders.  

Quickly the girls gathered long pieces of rope and began tethering the crew to the masts.  “Oh, here it comes!”  Tony said giggling as the ship began to slow.  “This is going to be fun!”

The ship then began to pick up speed once more as it descended toward the waters below them.  “Oh I think I am going to be sick!”  Nikki said putting a hand over her mouth.

“Live a little!”  Heather said with a grin as she watched the waters coming closer at a sickening speed.  “Hold on!”  she yelled as they hit the water with a tremendous splash.

The entire ship was submerged below water level for a moment then it popped to the surface like a cork washing the last of the coolant away.  

“Let’s do it again!”  Tony yelled loving the adrenaline rush.

Nikki just laid on the deck coughing and looking a little green.  “Maybe some other time.”  Heather said returning Tony’s grin as she looked around at the crew laughing.  She untied the rope and ran to the helm.  “Glad this ship is so well built!  Get your ass up here Nikki!”  Heather said looking around a spotting an island nearby.

Getting to her hands and knees Nikki untied the rope and crawled to Heather.  Taking a look at the island, the compass and a few other things she nodded.  “That’s the place…” she said with a groan her stomach still recovering.

“Sounds good!  Tony the sails!”  Heather said to her.

“Right!”  She said bounding around as Heather set their course.  

“Now what did you find in the storage closets?  Anything good?”  Heather asked Nikki.

“Yes, tons of clothes.  He liked to live in style…”  Nikki said getting shakily to her feet.

“Good.”  Heather said Shivering slightly.  “Shit it’s cold!” she added looking down at her scantly clad sea soaked body.  “Maybe we should change…” she added heading toward her cabin.  “See to it that I get some of those clothes!” Heather snapped.  “And, make sure everyone else does too.”

“Yes Heather.”  Nikki said heading below deck Tony right on her heals.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 12, 2008)

Hunter starts shaking out of disgustment as they were sprayed, then as they were shot out, "Oh...YEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!! WWWOOOOHHHHOOOOO!!!...Fuck...AWWWSSSOOOOOMMMMEEE!!!...me...WE'RE STILL FLYING!...God I tink I'm going to puke..."They yell, as then the ship starts to slow, "...dammit...WOOOOOO!!..." the girl says, as then they land, then ship comes up, she coughs.  

"Never will we do tat again...Awwwwss...but...NEVER!..."she says to herself as she trys to walk, ending up to be staggering.  She barely is able to contain what is in her stomach as she continues to stagger.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2008)

“It should take about an hour to get there…” Heather muttered to herself as she moved to the bathroom.  “Guess I will take a hot shower then.” she said stripping her clothes and letting the hot water take the chill from her body.


The two girls get to one of the storage rooms and look inside.  “Well…let’s see…” Nikki mumbled as she pulled the heavy trunks from inside.  “If I remember right there was mostly clothes in here…”

“Yep it is!”  Tony said opening the trunks as Nikki pulled them out.  “This one looks to be men’s….” she mumbled holding up a pair of pants.  

“Right.  Slide the men’s clothes out into the hallway and leave it.”  Nikki mumbled then sighed.  “Make sure you open the lids so the guys know to get something presentable on.”

“Okay!”  Tony said dragging the trunks into the hallway one by one.

“That’s the last one…”  Nikki said as she shut the door.

“Wow…look…at…the…dresses…”  Tony said wide eyed at the finery.  “I can’t believe it…Nikki…I have never worn a dress…” she said nervously.

“It will be fine.  We will help you out a bit.”  Nikki said dragging the trunks to Heather’s cabin.  “Heather loves to dress up.  She is going to love these trunks…”

“Heather?  We have some fun stuff!”  Tony said bursting into the cabin with Nikki and Hunter behind her.  Each one dragging a trunk with them.

Heather came out wrapped in a towel as she looked at the trunks that the girls opened.  Her eyes sparkled happily as she saw the contents laid out like jewels.  “This is…” she began but couldn’t finish her statement as she started digging things out.  “Psycho go take a shower in my bathroom.  Though if you steal anything your dead.  Nikki, Tony, do you think you guys can dock the ship?”  she said as she began looking at each dress carefully.  

“Aye…” they both said in unison as they went out on deck.  

“Billy Bob you scoundrel.  You wanted to lead a life you could not.  To bad it is to late.  But, I appreciate the gifts!”  Heather chuckled as she selected a dress for each one them.  She walked to the bathroom door and hung a dress on the back of the door.  “Your wearing this so don’t argue!” Heather snapped at Hunter as she went back into the room and began to dress.  

It wasn’t long before a slight bumping could be heard as the boat docked to the pier.  Sailors voices called out as the girls and a couple of the guys tossed ropes to the men on the dock.  Quickly the girls came back in.  

“Okay.  I picked out dresses for each of you.”  Heather stated to the pair.  

“Are you sure you want me to go?  I have never been to anything like this before…” Tony mumbled as she caressed the fabric of the dress selected for her longingly.

“Of course your going.  We all are.”  Heather said waving her off as she stood in front of the mirror doing her hair and make up.  “Tony, you get into the shower next so I can deal with your hair.  Right now…”  she mumbled as she decided how to put her hair.  “Nikki why don’t you give Tony a few lessons on wearing a dress.  Your manners have always been impeccable so I am not worried about that…”

“Right…” Nikki mumbled as she began teaching Tony how to sit, stand, and walk.  “Sorry this is a crash course…” she mumbled to Tony.  “You don’t know how grateful I am that you’re a fast learner…” Nikki mumbled as she began working with Tony.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 13, 2008)

Hunter sighed and nodded at Heather as she was told to get into the shower, "Okay!...Fine..." she says to her, then walks into the bathroom, she began to undress, showing one characteristic she prefers not to show, a six inch scar going from the right side of her neck, to her back, getting under the water she coughs, "I tought by now you would learn not to inhale while getting in...Why is it MY fault...?...Well, you're te only one who would be stupid enough..."she says as then Heather had put the dress on the back of the door, "Why do we have to go to this damn ting...?...Because we can!...Why do we never go to these tings hmmm...?...Well...Exactly..." She says, rinsing herself, and getting out, afraid that she may drown herself, she then looks at the dress. 

"Oh dear god...Whaaaat?...tat dress is pretty showy, compared to what we're used to...Oh...it is...?...Yes, it is...O-okay..." she says, sighing, and slipping on the dress delicately.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2008)

As Hunter came out Tony quickly rushed into the shower excited at the prospect of wearing such finery.  Heather looked Hunter up and down and nodded as she spun a chair in front of her.  ?Sit down.? she ordered to Hunter who grumbled to herself but obeyed quickly.  Turning her face one way then the other Heather began to do Hunter?s hair and face.  ?Those guys better be getting ready?? Heather grumbled as she continued to work.

?I am sure they are?? Nikki said with a sigh as she waited.  

Several minutes later Tony came out blushing madly as she looked down at the dress.  ?Are you sure this is appropriate??  she asked Heather.

?Damn?? Heather said shaking her head with a chuckle as Nikki only shook her head and went into the shower.  ?It?s perfect?? Heather said as she moved to her jewelry box.  ?Trade spots?? Heather said absently as she dug through and pulled out what she wanted.  She then went to work on Tony.

Nikki was quick in the shower as the hot water was running low she grumbled angrily as she put on the dress and stormed out doing her own hair and make-up.  ?I don?t see why we have to wear these?? she grumbled looking down at herself.  

?Oh knock it off Nikki.  You look great.?  Heather said as she finished up on Tony.  After looking at herself in the mirror and taking in the appearances of the other girls Heather nodded.  ?Perfection in the flesh?? she says smiling as she moved out on deck.  The others followed as she took a good look at the island.  ?Amazing?? she mumbled looking around at the bustling community.  ?Everything is almost perfect?? she said taking in the town ready to usher in the coming holiday?s with the mountain peak behind it all.  ?Let?s go?? she said moving down the gangplank.  

?Shouldn?t we wait for the guys??  Nikki asked looking back as she heard what sounded like them coming out behind them.  

?If they still aren?t ready not my fault?? she said eager to get out of the cold.

?But, don?t we need them to escort us??  Tony asked glancing back.

?Tony, in this world a woman has to be able to do this themselves.?  Heather said looking back seeing the guys coming from below deck.  She led the group to the end of the dock where she saw some carriages waiting to for hire.  Quickly she gave to drivers instructions on the location.  The girls piled into one carriage as the guys were still walking up behind them as their carriage took off.


The driver opened the door and helped the four girls out as they arrived.  After paying the man Heather walked inside to get out of the brisk winds.  After talking to someone they were led to where the other crews were.  

They walked in smiling each woman looking like a jewel.  Heather wore a floor length red strapless gown that was slit up the side to just above mid-thigh with elbow length gloves to hide her injured hand.  It laced from the navel to just concealing her ample breasts that looked as if they would expose themselves at any moment though the amulet nestled gently between them.  Her hair was pulled up in the front but cascaded in curls down her back.

Tony?s gown was a black velvet that ended just above the knee.  It clasped behind her neck and dipped low to show cleavage.  Her cheeks were rosy from the blush and her hair was left down flowing gently around her.  

Nikki looked around grumpily as she crossed her arms trying to cover the exposed cleavage that her deep blue ankle-length dress exposed.  It lay off the shoulder and her hair was pulled up into a bun at the nape of her neck.

Hunter grumbled to herself as she stood wearing a short emerald green dress that small straps though it showed more leg then cleavage it was still revealing her short hair brushed back elegantly.

?It is a buffet!?  Heather said giggling as she looked around at the men.

?Great!  I am starving?? Tony said stepping forward.  ?Wait?I don?t see any food?? she said slightly confused.

?A woman needs to survive on more than food Tony!?  Heather said with a laugh though Tony still looked confused.

With a sigh Nikki stepped forward as the men came in behind them.  ?Heather only has two things on her mind right now Tony.  Booze and Boys??

?Oh?.OH!?  Tony said blushing madly as she followed Heather into the room.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2008)

Shinpachi walked out of his room with a tuxedo on. He hated having anything around his neck

Dante looked at the tuxedo and grinned as he pulled out his own bag and threw some clothes out. "Um...this, with this and this!" he said throwing stuff onto the floor as the girls got ready. He burst out of the door onto the deck in a long blue coat, a dark seas green waistcoat and trousers, big brown boots and his hair spiked up.

"I wonder if I can act like a noble. Hmm. How do you dooo? How now brown cow?" he said with a ludicrous english accent.

Gintoki and Sougo came out without making any real effort to change. They looked at each other and nodded, knowing they suck at things like this.

The girls raced off into the distance towards the resort

"So, what do we do now?" Sougo asked

*"Simple - plan an entrance"* Dante said ominously


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2008)

Lt. Beverly Clemens wears a form fitting Navy blue suit under a white Officer's coat which is draped over her shoulders with the sleeves hanging freely in the standard style, her shirt however is unbuttoned to the point where it shows off just a peek of her cleavage and yet not revealing. The Marine's flaming red hair hangs loose over her shoulders and in her right hand she holds a champagne glass. Clemens narrows her eyes at Hawthorne as he talks to Annie, "I should kill that tramp right now..." Clemens mutters, _just open a tiny mirror behind her back and stab that pompous little brat in the spine....perhaps later_ she thinks. 

Then she focuses on Rek the Nobleman, "Hmm...." she utters, musing on the possibilities. _Garrick would most assuredly disapprove_ she thinks _in fact it would infuriate him_. Clemens smiles, "Good..." she says to herself and casually places her Champagne glass on the tray of a passing waiter. The lady Marine undoes another button on her shirt as she saunters over to the Nobleman. 

Clemens bows towards Rek giving him just enough of a view of her cleavage and she smiles at him, "I've always dreamed of dancing with a World Noble. Would you grace a humble servant of Justice such as myself with a dance?" she asks Rek and curtsies. Clemens also makes it a point to look over at Hawthorne and she winks at Annie whom she is perfectly aware had some kind of relationship with the Nobleman in the past (she had read their files closely).

Annie glares at Clemens, "Hussy..." she mutters. Hawthorne shakes his head and Garrick's eyes become as dark as coal when he sees this display.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 14, 2008)

"It would be my honor to dance with a paragon of justice such as yourself. My dear Elza, surely you must be tired from all this dancing?" He asks his fugitive friend. "Well, dancing is pretty tiring..." Elza lets go of Rek's hands and walks back to their table. 

Elza shakes Clemens' hand and whispers something to her ear before returning to her table."Don't even think of taking my Rekky-poo away from me, you marine!" She whispers to Clemens.

"Well then,shall we dance?" He grasps Clemens' hand gently and leads her to the center of the room. "I do hope you know how to tango." He whispers to the marine. 

Rek could feel the killing intent radiating all over the room, all of which were aimed at him. He was not afraid of it, though. Rather he enjoyed having all the attention to himself. 

"Must...kill...Rek..." Jun was about to take out her retractable spear from underneath her dress when Ruru placed a large bottle of wine in front of her. "Please, Miss Jun, control yourself. Have some wine, perhaps this will make you feel better."

"OKAY! OUR NEXT SONG IS A CASSANDRA AMITY ORIGINAL!" The sniper yells before emptying another shot of whiskey. It was quite obvious that Cass was drunk, yet no one even bothered to get her off stage. 

"I WANNA BE..THE VERY BEST....THAT NO ONE EVER WAS!!" 

At his table, Matyr was trying very hard not to hide his embrassment at Cass's horrid singing. "...Look at it this way, Zelios, at least she's not providing her own sound effects..."

"DAN DAN DUN DUN!!" 
Matyr facepalmed.

"...DIGIMON, DANANANA! TAKE IT AWAY, GUITAR GUY!" She points at the little tree table, to the young man with a guitar in his hands.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2008)

“Hhhmmm…where should I start…”  Heather says as grabbing a glass of champagne from the waiters tray as he walks by.

“Seriously Heather.  You have a ship full of men.” Nikki says rolling her eyes.

“And you can see what that has given me….”  Heather says with a sigh.  “Nothing but a cold lonely bed.  They are all talk and no action.” Heather says with a shrug.

“What are you talking about Heather?” Tony says looking confused for a moment then her eyes widen.  “You do that kind of thing?  I mean…um…just for…um…” she stammers out but ends up letting the sentence die as the blush deepens.

Heather just smirked at Tony.  “One day you will find your preference.  This happens to be mine.”  Heather says swirling the glass slightly as she takes a drink.
“Now Nikki, which do you think you would prefer?”  Heather says then cringes slightly.  “I think they need to get a new singer though…”  she says with a chuckle and a shake of her head letting her eyes drink in the room.  Watching every ones movements and actions.  “This will be interesting…” she mutters as she focus’s on the man that so many glares were falling.  “Let’s have a seat for a moment.  Shall we ladies?” Heather says moving to a mostly empty table.

“At least sitting keeps you out of trouble…” Nikki muttered sitting down.

“Everyone is dressed so nice.  It’s like a fairy tale…”  Tony says smiling as the waiter walks by with a tray offering the drinks to the other girls.  “Thank you.”  Tony says taking one.

“Be careful Tony!”  Nikki says worriedly.  “You don’t want to get started with that stuff.”

“Oh live a little Nikki!  And, let the poor girl have a little fun for once!”  Heather says with a laugh as she continues to watch the room.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2008)

Clemens presses herself against Rek and sways to the music with the young Nobleman. "Why yes I love the Tango, its the dance of seduction..." she replies. The Marine can also feel the killing intent coming from several people in the ballroom and she revels in it. Clemens looks at Rek with her bright green eyes and smiles, an artificial smile honed over many years of practice. 

"My you dance so well..." she says with a laugh, also just as hollow as her smile but yet so convincing. Suddenly she takes the lead from Rek and dips him down to the floor leaning her chest only inches from his face, "But I usually like to lead," she says with a sly smile. Clemens blushes, also just as fake as her smile and laughs with a hint of embarrassment and returns to the proper dancing position. Anyone keen eyed and careful enough to notice that last dancing maneuver, would have seen Clemens craftily slip a tiny piece of paper into Rek's pants pocket. Sleight of hand has always been one of Clemens many talents.  

And if one were to open the paper, it would read...
_My suite midnight..._
and it has an imprint of her lips emblazoned on it. 

As the music takes on a decidedly more unromantic bent Clemens frowns, "I must admit your singer leaves much to be desired..." she mutters.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 14, 2008)

*"Driver! To the place of fun and debauchery!!"* Dante said in a ridiculous posh accent

"Stop talking like that." Shinpachi said as the carriage rode off

"Nay, my good sir. 'tis the season to be...jolly?" Gintoki said trying to join in, "Ugh I'm no good at this."

*"Look, they don't know us so we can have a bit of fun right?!" *Dante grinned, *"Come on Shinpachi, you know you want to. Your real names aren't even Shinpachi, Sougo and Gintoki! You've just taken up identities, I think it's time for a change! You're in a freaking tuxedo! What's your name?!"* Dante shouted

"...." Shinpachi hesitated, then nodded, taking off his glasses "The name's Bond. James Bond."

"Ahahahaha!" Gintoki slapped his thigh. "Ok, that's great. Damn I wish I had thought of that."

They soon arrived at the gates. A man better dressed than Gintoki and Sougo opened the door for them

"Ugh...do we tip?" Gintoki said looking at his wallet

"All he did was open a door." Sougo said bluntly

"I think we should tip." Gintoki reached into his wallet and pulled out a few beli. The man looked at the amount, not used to getting such a meager figure. He flashed a half heaarted smile and pointed them to the hall. Sougo looked at the other doormen in awe.

"You coming?" Gintoki said looking back at Sougo.

"Uhhh....I'll be there in a minute." he had his arm round the man and was leading him off somewhere

*"Forget him!! Check out the...uh..."* he remembered that he had to act refined, "My, look at the exquisite array of high class booty on offer." he said not getting it right.

Gintoki grinned at Shinpachi. "Free alcohol! Bye!" and raced off

Shinpachi looked around nervously for Tony and spotted her in te distance. They were seperated by a sea of people all here to enjoy the resort. He jumped up to catch a glmpse of her in her new dress.

Dante was mingling with the other ladies

*"Good day my dear lady."* He bowed graciously and kissed an outstretched hand, *"My name is...Vergil von Sparda. I hail from the Blue of South and would very much like to do unspeakable things to you!"* he said to a stunning blonde who blushed and then slapped Dante turning away in disgust but then glanced back giving him a seductive smile.

*"Women are so....complicated..."* he followed her to some dark corner of the hall. His eyes meeting an angry oriental girls eyes, with brown hair who was watching some noble


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2008)

“Hhmmm…” Heather said taking her eyes from the couple dancing as she shrugs lightly as her eyes continue on.  “So what should it be Tony?”  she said chuckling as Tony looked around at the people talking and laughing.  “A marine?  A pirate?”  she says taking another sip from her drink as she stands.  “So many people pretending to be what they are not.” Heather says trying to pick out her pray.

“What do you mean Heather?  I don’t understand?  Pretending?”  Tony asked a bit confused.

“I have been…how should I say it…this way long enough I can pick out the ones that just aren’t to comfortable in there own skin.” Heather said setting her now empty glass down.

“Oh…kind of like me…”  Tony said almost sadly.

“Now Tony…”  Heather said tipping the girls face up slightly.  “You are…special.  You are not pretending nor do I think you ever will.  Now let’s have some fun!  So what should it be?  That big blonde marine over there?  Or how about that handsome raven haired man?  Doesn’t seem they are getting the proper attention from that little blonde chit.” Heather said raising an eyebrow slightly.

“Oh I don’t know Heather…” Tony said blushing lightly at her friend.

“Heather…why don’t we just sit here and relax.”  Nikki said hoping to convince her.

“Why don’t you sit there and relax Nikki.  Now is not the time!”  Heather said with a laugh as she began moving forward gracefully, like a tiger stalking her prey.  

“Should we just stay here?”  Tony asked Nikki slightly confused.

“I don’t know if I want to get involved with that…” Nikki said watching Heather then sighed.  “Maybe we shouldn’t let her be off on her own.  We should keep her out of trouble…”  Nikki added standing and following Heather.

“Right okay…”  Tony said standing.  “Wait!  Don’t leave me!”  she called as she grabbed her glass almost running after the pair.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 14, 2008)

Rek could see clearly through Clemens' act. Years of dealing with lower-ranking noblewomen and Annie had made him aware of every trick a woman had at her disposal. "Amusing." He looks at the Monarch crew's table, and finds Jun glaring daggers at him whilst drinking large amounts of wine. If looks could kill Jun would massacre everyone in the island right now. Deciding it was best for his health, he ceased to dance with Clemens. Luckily Cass began to sing something less than aromatic, thus giving Rek some tact.

Elza was trying very hard not to breathe fire on the female marine, and like Jun, was taking out her frustrations on the wine, not by drinking them, but by shattering bottles of them with her clawed hands. 

Rek reluctantly looked to the table of the unamed crew. Thankfully Annie hadn't shot her yet, but he did see the smug, satisfied look on Shin's face. The Smoking Samurai knew what was about to happen to him once the party ends, and he intended to savor every moment.

At Jun's table, a tall, strapping young man approaches her and extends his arm in greetings. Despite being peeved at Rek she tried her best to be corteous to the man. "....Lovely evening, is it not?" She said to him. 

The noble also saw that more people were entering the party. Several of them were charming young women, as well as a few less-than charismatic young men. "Might as well greet them." He approached the group and gently kissed the hand of each of the young women. "I believe we've never met before...I am the World Noble Rek Alexandrio Numengard Du Mortis. Might I ask the name of the lovely maidens before me?" 

At the stage, Cass was still singing loudly.

"AND NOW, THE KIZARU SONG!" (sung to the tune of Spiderman)The lgiths dim, and several spotlights light on the drunk sniper.

"KIZARUMAN, KIZARUMAN, HE'S WAY COOLER THAN THAT ADMIRAL WITH THE HAT! 

HE'LL KICK YOUR ASS AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT, LOOK OUT! 

HERE COME'S KIZARUMAN!"

Matyr was trying very hard not to show his disdain for Cass's singing. "Some wine, milord?" Ruru places a bottle of wine infront of Matyr, and heads for the table of Task Force Absolute Justice.

If Garrick was pissed off at the fact that he couldn't kill everyone in the room, there was no word that could describe how he currently felt, unable to stop Cass from what he saw as an insult to Akainu. Clemens' flirting with Rek seemed nothing compared to this. "Wine, Commander?" Ruru places an even larger bottle of high-quality wine infront of Garrick, chuckling in amusement at everyone's infuriation.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 14, 2008)

V turned and stared at Ruru as he placed wine in front of Garrick.  "Would you prefer to be dipped in freezing cold water or have your fingers snapped?" he asked the butler.  He then stood up and headed to the other side of room.

"Eshxcuse me!" Gilmont bellowed at V.  V turned towards him. "What?" "I needsh more *hic* beer!" Gilmont then collapsed onto the table he was sitting at, snoring loudly.   

V headed over to Gilmont and kicked him.  "Huh? Wash goin on?" "Don't let your guard down like that.  If you fall asleep anyone can get to you.  Understood?" Gilmont gulped and nodded.  V slowly removed the knife pressed against Gilmont's throat and left him.    

V headed to a secluded table.  As he did so, a young female pirate with blond hair bumped into him.  He pushed her aside and continued forward.  V then noticed two other young pirates following the pirate he had just bumped into.  He turned and began to follow them, looking for some entertainment.  Hopefully the party would end soon.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 14, 2008)

"Hiya!" Hunter says with a honest grin and a furious glare to the man. _ 'WHY DID YOU HAVE TO TAKE MOST CONTROL!?....Beeeecause...DAMMIT!...Well you don't have yell at me...' _They have the inner conversation.  "Ahem...Nice to...Meet...You..."She says, the evil, calmer one forcing back the hyper.  _

'THAT'S how it's done...Oh don't get smart with me boss...I wouldn't get smart with you because you wouldn't comprehend it...Yeah I would!...Wow, I'm Impressed, you know what tat means...Fuck you, at least I don't have a speech impedament!...Damn what a mouth little girl! And HEY!  No I don't it's just...I learned from the best! Well, You have it, and you speak with it so nya...'_ they finish in their conversition.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2008)

Glancing at the man that walked by Heather stopped as the small group was approached by a very elegantly dressed man.  She opened her mouth to speak to him but Hunter burst out first.  She tensed slightly but kept the graceful poise and smile on her face.

Nikki understanding completely stepped a little closer to Hunter.  Not sure if she was protecting her or just trying to keep her quiet.  Tony just looked at the man with a genuine smile.

“My lord…” Heather said curtseying elegantly in front of him.  Nikki and Tony followed her example though Nikki had grabbed Hunters arm and forced her into a very awkward version.  “My name is Heather and these are my companions.  Nicole, Antoinette, and Hunter.”  Heather said gesturing to the other women as their names are mentioned giving the man the respect his title says he deserves.

“Hello.” Tony said smiling lightly her eyes moving around the room as if she was looking for someone though straying back to the man in front of them while Nikki just nodded in response.

“I must thank you for your hospitality.  It has been ages since I have attended a gala as splendid as this one.”  Heather said giving him a very inviting smile though her lips twitched almost unnoticeably as the singing began once more, causing her to fidget slightly with the amulet.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 14, 2008)

Jason yawned and scratched his chin. "I'm bored." He looked around, Eve was no where to be found and Rex was bruised from head to toe. "I don't think he'll be happy when he wakes up." He then shrugged. "We'll pour a rum bottle down his throat and he'll forget all about it."  He didn't really care for large gatherings. or people, or people at large gatherings. "Dance with me." A voice came from his side.

Jason turned to see Eve in a Blue backless dress. "Where'd you get that?" Jason questioned. "Found it..." Eve replied. "Well, Can't be helped." Jason sighed and stood up. "You lead." He commented. "It's the mans job to lead." Eve replied as she wrapped her arms around him. "Sigh.." Jason let out a puff of air and began dancing with Eve.

"HEY!" Rex jumped up. "WHAT HAPPENED TO ME ROCK!?" he looked around. Bolt shrugged. "I have no idea what's going on." Belle smacked him over the head. "You were told already. The whole event doesn't make sense, so just accept we're here and shut up." She folded her arms. "I'll take that and that and that." Bolt went around sntaching up anything he thought looked good. "I DIDN'T MEAN YOU SHOULD DO THAT!"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 14, 2008)

"THAT'S SPIDERMAN!!" Gintoki shouted stumbling across the room in a drunken stupor and heading for the dark haired girl singing the song wrong

"No! listen! We should sing a song about

Gathering up all of our dreams
And going to search for our desires
A coin in the pocket, and
You wanna be my friend?
We are, we are on the cruise!  We are!"

he shouted in a drunken stupor barely making any sense. However he liked what he had just said, "You know if you put a funky beat to it it might sound alright"

Meanwhile Shinpachi had finally caught up to Tony but quietly observed her from behind a plant, far too intimidated by the situation.

"No! Bond wouldn't do this!" he said standing up suddenly, his head hitting the tray of a waiter carrying glasses of champagne. He was soon drenched in the alcoholic substance, with the waiter extending a hand out, not to help him up but for tips. He looked wide eyed at the waiter and realised it was Sougo.

"What in the blue hell are you doing?" Shinpachi asked looking at his waiter attire.

"It started off with just opening doors and getting tips. Then they asked me to help serve drinks. I'm going to be serving dinner and then tea, oh! and I have to make sure everything is OK in the toilets. There have been reports of some screaming...or something. Listen I gotta go. Check the toilets for me ok?"

"...but..." Shinpachi started but Sougo had run off to get some more alcohol

Shinpachi shook his head and went to the nearby toilet with more than one set of eyes on him. He just hoped Tony and company hadn't seen it.

He entered the toilet and heard a loud screaming, sounding like a woman being killed. He kicked down the cubicle in which he heard the noise and saw Dante with his pants down doing...something to a woman.

*"Uh..."*

"uhhh..keep it down?" 

They both looked at each other awkwardly, Shinpachi closing the door slowly as Dante nodded slowly and put a hand over the womans mouth. The noise soon starting again, slightly muffled now.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 14, 2008)

James walked away from his table, holding the back of his head which had been hit by a wine glass, "Geez, can't tell a good story anymore..." He holds his stomach as it growls, "I'm still hungry, where's all the-" he stops as he gets a whiff of food.

He rushes over to the unnamed crew's table and sees Tatsu heating up a piece of meat by breathing fire onto it, "Oooh, can I have one?" James asks, mouth drooling.

Tatsu stares at him for a moment then casually drops the entire piece of meat down his throat, leaving James' mouth and eyes wide open, "Sorry, that was my last piece." he says belching.

James looks down depressed and then spots a fine looking blade that is carried by one of the pirates at the table. He walks over to the man who holds a cigarette in his mouth and is watching a certain someone dancing, "Hey, that's a nice blade, it wouldn't happen to be up for grabs by any chance?" 

He takes out the three of his own blades and drops them on the table in front of him causing plates and glasses to get knocked over and break but he pays it no attention, "I've got three of my own but I plan on getting a few more to use, so what'dya say, you don't need that sword right?" He says with a hopeful grin to the Smokin' Samurai.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 15, 2008)

"I am enchanted to meet you, milady. I surely hope you enjoy yourselves. Would you care to dance?" He asked Heather.

At their table, Jun and Elza were fuming. "Calm yourself Fei Qin...calm yourself..." She muttered like a mantra.

As for Cass, she continued to sing, much to everyone's chagrin.

"DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM DOOM! DOOMY DOOMY DOOM, DOOMY DOOMY DOOM!


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 15, 2008)

Fluck groaned audibly as he steadily ascended up Wintry Peak. He had no idea why he needed to be up on this bloody cold place, but his fruit was telling him  it would be necessary, and he was not one to disobey his fruit...Nonetheless, he was beginning to have second thoughts. His legs were sore and he was freezing. 

Although he lacked his cloak to protect himself from the biting chill, he had luckily found an abandoned fur coat while ascending. It was far too large for him, but at least it kept the nigh-lethal temperatures out. He had been climbing the mountain for hours now, although thankfully his fruit had indicated a location that was only half-way up to the peak, or he would definitely have frozen to death by now. 

Finally, he stepped on a particular spot, and his fruit resonated within him.

"Here!" He thought triumphantly to himself. This was where he needed to be. Now, the only thing left to do was wai-

_Crack._

"FUCK!" The chaos user screamed as the snow and ice beneath him suddenly broke underneath his weight and he plummeted down the steep sloped. Well, wasn't Chaos a dick..?

----

_Half an hour later..._

One of the lesser nobles at the party frowned. He had a bad feeling bugging him all the time every since the party started, but he couldn't really figure out why that was happening. Well, this party seemed to be rather drab for a Du Mortis one...What was up with that singer? Most inappropriate...

The noble continued his mental complaining as he opened one of the doors to go outside. Maybe some fresh air would do him good, get rid of that annoying feeling, after all...




A huge snowball barreled straight into the noble and past the door, smashing him through a few tables and swatting aside loads of people in its path.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 15, 2008)

“It would be a honor milord.”  Heather said nodding her head slightly at him.  She tried to keep the tenseness out of her body as she heard Gintoki running up to the other singer.  _“As if the one wasn’t bad enough…” _she thought to herself though she kept the same smile on her face for the man in front of her letting him lead her out onto the dance floor though she could feel the eyes burning into her and remembered what she had seen when he was dancing with the marine earlier.  With a quiet chuckle she looks at Rek.  “It seems you have quite the following milord.”  Heather says giving him a slight smirk.  

Nikki’s eyes widened slightly as Heather walked away.  “That figures…” she grumbles as she crosses her arms and looks around.

Tony sighs happily.  “What is wrong with that?  I would love to dance…” she says spinning in a circle as she smiles to Nikki then watches Heather walk out on the dance floor.

“Men ask you to dance.  Then they expect something in return!” Nikki said with a snap.  “But, of course _Heather_ is more than willing to give it to them.”

“What would they want?  And, why would Heather give it to them?” Tony asked slightly confused.

“They just want…”  Nikki looked into Tony’s innocent eyes and shook her head.  “Never mind…” she grumbled looking around.  “Now what the hell is that?!”  Nikki said grabbing Hunter and pushing Tony out of the way as the snowball rolled past them coming to a stop.  “Oh, this keeps getting better and better…”

“What was that?  Why is there a snowball in here?  Is there somebody in there?  Should we check?” Tony began firing off the questions.

“Just let it go for now…” Nikki grumbled as her eyes flickered from the snowball to Heather.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 15, 2008)

"Come on, you know you want to~!...NO!...Why not?...Because dammit...Awwww...All tese bastards want is to get in your pants...What do you mean boss...?...Why must you be so innocent..." Hunter says, as Heather walks away, then turns to Tony, "Don't worry Tony!  I don't know what the hell they're talking about either!" she says with a huge grin plastered on her face. 

_'Dammit...I'm not losing control this time!...Shut it...Okay...If you need me I'll be in my corner...' _she says, then the body sighs, the grin quivering slightly, but staying pure.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 15, 2008)

_2 Years Ago, Du Mortis Private Island_

Rek and Elza were alone in her cabin, talking. 

"A fugitive?"

"Yeah, I am. There's this marine base in south blue that I..."

Rek remembered reading in the paper the creation of a memorial at an island in south blue. It was in commemoration of a horrible tragedy that happened there. An entire marine base, with 5000 marines stationed, was reduced to cinders. There were also 600 Civilians, mostly children who came to see how a marine base worked. There were no survivors, save for several recruits who watched the massacre from atop a cliff overlooking the base. They reported seeing a dragon-like human cutting down marines effortlessly, and then transforming into a flying beast that immolated the entire place. To this day, the perpetrator was still at large.

"Why did you do it?" He asked aprehensively. Elza looked to the window, and began to speak. "My parents...well, they were pirates. They decided to settle down and raise me...I found a fruit one day and ate it....it gave me my powers. There was a horrible killing intent that built up inside me ever since." 

Rek looked into Elza's eyes. He could see the discomfort in her eyes, which made him reluctant to have her finish the story. 
"A few years after I ate the fruit, my parents were captured. I tried to save them...but I was too late."

"I lost control...I killed.....everything, the marines, the children....I can still taste their blood to this day..." Tears began to fall from Elza's eyes. She curls up in a ball, and cries. "B-but I did-nt mean it! There was this monster inside me...it kept making me kill them!" 

Rek felt guilty for making her remember such awful memories. "There, there. I'm here." He takes Elza by the hand and clutches her close to his body. "...You won't be killing anyone any more. I'll make sure of it." He told her, taking her closer to him.

After a few minutes Elza had ceased crying. She felt a lot better now, and was back to her cheery self. Rek knew that Elza's agression was caused by her devil fruit. Zoan fruits often had an effect on the eater's personality, and in extreme cases, the eater becomes completely feral. 

"Anyway, I must go back home. Will you be alright here?"

"Yeah, I'll be fine. I'll see you tomorrow, 'kay?"

Rek and Elza go to the cabin door. She wore her seastone earings, which prevented her from going into her hybrid zoan form.  

"Hey, Rek." She said, blushing

"Yes?"

"Do you have someone important?"

Rek paused briefly and taught it over. There was Annie, but the noble didn't know exactly what he had with the sniper.

"There is someone, but it's...complicated."
Elza frowns briefly before returning to her usual cheerfulness
"Really? Well, I hope you and that person are happy. When you find someone who's really important to you, you should take care of them, you know?" Rek smiles to Elza before hugging her once again. "I'll see you tomorrow, then."

_Du Mortis Mansion_

Ruru was busy dusting the couch in Bartle's study. Even though Bartle had not been in it for a couple of days, it was his duty to keep the place in top shape. He notices a shadow at the balcony, and approaches it, but suddenly feels the presence of another man behind him. This man wore a thick trenchcoat, and had a pin of Everett Industries on his right chest. "I see..I shall summon Lord Bartle immiediately."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2008)

_With James - CP7 HQ_
The Makaosu agent travels high above the giant Redwood forest canopy leaping from tree branch to tree branch. His steel capped black boots leave barely a trace of his footfall. James focuses with his eyes which have always been farsighted and can see the giant skyscraper sized Redwood Tree that houses the main CP7 headquarters 100 meters up ahead. He stops and crouches on a tree branch and scans the area for traps and defenses then he jumps straight into the air far above the tree tops. 

On a platform at the top of a high Redwood tree, two men in black suits stand on watch. Ten more of these platforms surround the main headquarters in a defensive circle. One of the agents narrows his eye and looks around in all directions, "I can't believe that just two people are fucking us up this badly..." he mutters. 

The other agent glares at him, "Shut up and just keep watch willya! They're out there right now and we need to be ready if..." *WHAM!* James lands on the Agents head crushing him with his steel capped boots. The other agent draws for his weapon but James grabs his hand in a burst of speed and slams him to the ground. 

James looks down at the man with an emotionless expression, and he doesn't radiate a killing intent but instead he projects an aura that makes the air seem cold and frigid,  "Whats the access code for your database?" he asks. 

The agent stares up wide eyed at James and his hands trembles slightly, "I don't know..." James slams his fist into the agents face, breaking his nose, "What's the access code for your database?" he asks again, his eyes looking deep into the agents face, as if studying him. 

"I TOLD YOU I DON'T KNOW!" shouts the agent as he clutches his bleeding nose. James nods, "You're not lying," he says matter of factly...*SNAP!* The young swordsman snaps the agents neck and jumps away to another platform. He'll repeat this process until he gets the answer he needs.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 15, 2008)

Gintoki saw the huge pile of snow and something inside him snapped. He looked at the white substance and dived into it. He rolled a snowball up and threw it at the dark haired singer, the snowball hitting her in the mouth as it was opened

"OI! STOP SINGING WOMAN!!"  Gintoki shouted in a drunken state, "I wanna sing."

"AND NOWWW, THE END IS NEAR
AND SO I FACE THE FINAL CURTAIN
MY FRIENDS I'LL IT CLEAR, I'LL STATE MY CASE
OF WHICH I'M CERTAIN.
I LIIIIIVED A LIFE THAT'S FULL, I'VE TRAVELLED EACH AND EVERY HIIIGHWAY
AAAAND MOOOOORE MUCH MORE THAN THIS. I DIIID IT MYYYYYYY WAAAAAAAAY!!!"

He reached to grab some more snow but ended up pulling off a boot.

"Huh?!" he asked looking at the boot

Dante came out of the bathroom and stretched, listening to some idiots kareoke

*"Well, that's the warm up. Let's seeee...."* He spots heather with some noble and decides to interject.

*"Excuse me, sir, maam. May I cut in?"* he asks graciously.

It was then that a drunken waiter tipped the tray of drinks on a flame haired girl sitting at a table

"Watch where you're going you silly fire!" he peered closely at the red hair. "huh?! Isn't fire meant to go out if you pour liquid on it." he poured a glass of champagne on the infuriated woman's head, Sougo putting his immediate health in a great degree of danger.

Shinpachi finally found the courage to walk up to Tony and stand awkwardly beside her

"uh...uh...uhhh..." is all he could manage for a few minutes. He breathed in and shouted at Tony

"TONYYOULOOKGREAT!!DOYOUWANNADANCEWITHME???!"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 16, 2008)

"Good.  Glad I am not the only one!"  Tony says to Hunter chuckling.

“Oh seriously…” Nikki said practically face palming at Gintoki.  “What the hell is he thinking?” she mumbles as she watches him throw things at the singer and attempting to sing himself.  

Tony giggles slightly.  “But, he is having fun!” she says standing near Nikki and Hunter.  “We should be having fun too!”

“Don’t think about going near that snow.”  Nikki grumbled as she watched Tony take a few steps toward it.

“Oh come on Nikki!  Live a little!”  Tony said to her friend.

“You don’t even start!  Heather is bad enough...”  Nikki snapped at her.

Tony giggled then turned as she heard a voice.  “Shinpachi?  Are you okay?” she asked him as he began to stutter.  When he spoke it was so loud and fast she couldn’t catch anything he said. Looking at him confused she shook her head.  “What did you say?  I didn’t understand a word of it.” she said to him.


Heather tensed when Dante approached and asked to cut in.  Trying to keep a smile on her face she nodded at the noble.  “I really enjoyed the dance…” she said to Rek and sighed slightly.  “But, can we continue this at another time?  To another song?  A different position maybe?” Heather said to him with a chuckle then kissed him lightly on the cheek.  “Thank you…though I think maybe I should deal with the drunkard...” she said curtseying to Rek.  Then grumbled quietly.  "Or you could kick him out..."

“What the hell are you doing?”  Heather demanded to Dante in a whisper.  “And, why do you smell like a 2-bit whore?” she said wrinkling her nose at him as she glared.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 16, 2008)

Dante grinned at Heather and said

*"Who said anything about cutting in to dance with you. Milord, may I have this dance. You can lead."* he said pretending to blush profusely at Rek. Dante thought the entire scene was hilarious and was certain that Rek would be disgusted and would walk away. He really wanted to dance with Heather but figured the joke comes first!

Shinpachi was sweating hard as he stared at Tony, her dark eyes completely sucking him in. 

"Do...do..do...." whatever courage he had mustered had left, "you want anything to drink?" he said completely dejected, almost in tears at his own ineptitude.


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 16, 2008)

*CLANK*

Bolt had returned with half a dozen plates filled with various foods.  He smiles and licks his lips.
Bolt: "Time to dig in~"
He then starts stuffing the food in his mouth, almost as if he were inhaling it.  Belle sits there, looking disgusted at him.
Belle: "You're a pig."
He turns to her with his mouth full and speaks.
Bolt: "Shfnny, O shndn't fshk." Translation: "Funny, I didn't ask."
She sighs and turns to the dance floor.  She looks at Jason and Eve as well as other people, watching them dance and smile.
Belle: "This _is_ boring."
Bolt: *gulp* "Bout time you realized it."
He grabs even more food and stuffs it in his face, cheeks full.
Belle: "Lets dance."

He stops for a moment, and his eyes widen.  He then begins choking.
Bolt: *COUGH COUGH COUGH COUGH*
Belle: "Oh god!"
She gets up from her chair.  Bolt begins bashing on his chest, and she comes from behind and performs the Heimlich Maneuver.  Moments later, a large bone comes flying from his mouth, landing on the table.
Bolt: *cough cough cough*
Belle: "You okay?"
Bolt: "Yeah." *cough* "But you know I don't dance."
Belle: "Wait.  So the reason why you nearly died on a chicken leg just then.... was because you're afraid to dance?"
Bolt: "I'm not afraid.  I just can't dance, so why do it?"
Belle: "Can't dance?  Have you even seen the way you fight."
Bolt: "ITS A VERY ACCEPTABLE-" He stops for a moment to calm himself down. " Its a very acceptable fighting style."
Belle: "Whatever you big chicken."
She grabs him by the arm and begins to drag him up.
Belle: "We're dancing."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2008)

Hunter looks around, her grin plastered on her face, _'This'll be a fun night...'_ she thinks then notices V standing near them,  "Ooooohhh...Who's that...?" She says, walking up to the man, "Hey Sir!  May I be kind enough to ask you to dance?"  She says, a spin after the comment.  "You look like a very nice man, may I ask to for your name...?" she asks, calming slightly to a smile.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 16, 2008)

V turned to the young girl.  "Hey Sir! May I be kind enough to ask you to dance?" V's hand reach for a knife when he remembered his orders.  He slowly brought his hand back up and turned to face the girl.  "The only thing stopping me from snapping your throat right now are my orders.  When I get out of here, I will make sure to hunt you down and kill you.  I will enjoy it."  

Oblivious to his comments, the young girl continued. "You look like a very nice man, may I ask to for your name...?" "My name is V.  I have no other name.  Remember that name.  It is the name of the man who will slice your throat in five seconds." V pulled out a knife, ignoring orders.  His urge to kill was too strong.  

"Hey, V!" "What?!" A shirtless Gilmont walked over to V, his hairy chest exposed to all.  "We're not shupoosed to *hic* kill people, remembersh?"   "Screw orders.  I'm- oof!" Gilmont's fist slammed into V's stomach, knocking him on the ground.    

Gilmont seemed to notice the young girl in front of him for the first time.  "Eshcuse me, young *hic* lady.  Would you like to dansh?" Gilmont then made a loud belch directly into the girl's face. "'schuse me." V slowly got up from the ground, two knives in hands.  Noticing a glare from Garrick, V sheathed his weapons and sat down.  He would kill that girl.  Maybe not now, but soon.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 16, 2008)

“I…um…” Tony said looking at him slightly confused the gave him a winning smile as she held up her glass.  “It seems that I have already finished this one.”  she says with a slight giggle.  “I guess I could go for another one!” she said to him happily then she whispers a chuckle still in her voice.  “Though Nikki says I should take it easy…”  Tony gives him a wink as she adds.  “But, it tastes to good and I want to have fun!” 

Nikki watches Shinpachi and Tony then rolls her eyes as she looks at Gintoki.  _“Heather is going to kill the lot of them…”_ she grumbles as she turns away from him to speak to Hunter.  “Hey Hun…ter…Where in the hell did she go…” Nikki mumbles looking around.

Then Nikki spots Hunter talking to the man that that had so roughly brushed passed them.  “Are they all this way?”  she mumbles looking toward the ceiling then back to the girl.  “What the hell…” she says as her eyes narrow seeing him pull his knives.  Nikki begins to bend a little to grab the dagger she has strapped to the inside of her thigh but before she grabs it she sees the horrid man interrupt the situation.  As the dark man walks away Nikki watches him.  “I knew this damn holiday was a bad idea…” she grumbles to herself.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2008)

As V began to talk at first she was bouncing a bit, happily, not a care in the world.

Then as V began to introduce himself she bowed, "Nice to..." she gets out before Gilmont intervened.

She began to giggle as that happened, then as he turned to her she blushed, "Um, Sure! W-why not!" She says giving an almost sheepish grin with a deep blush on her face, "Maybe afterwards you can get me a drink." she says smiling, then runs her finger down his chest, blushing even deeper then.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 17, 2008)

Cass was pissed when the young man in the tuxedo threw a snowball in her mouth and began to sing. Spitting out the snow, she looks at Gintoki with murderous eyes. "YOU DO NOT MESS WITH THE GODESS OF SNIPERS!" She enters Sogegan, and is to about to fire her gun, when she realizes its out of bullets. "Damnit!" She takes a saxophone from one of the band members and aims it at Gintoki. 

"GIIIIIIIIIGAAAAAAAAA DORIRUUUUUUUU SAXOOOOPHOOOOOOONEEEEE SHOT!" 

She hurls the saxophone at Gintoki at blinding speeds. A wave of energy forms around the Saxophone, covering it in a drill like form. The Saxophone hits Gintoki hard, causing it to explode on impact to his face. Satisfied that Gintoki will no longer upstage her, Cass begins to sing once again.

"C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song!C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song!C-A-M-P-F-I-R-E S-O-N-G song...."

Rek was thoroughly amused by Dante's offer. "I apologize, but there are other lovely young women that I would prefer to dance with. Besides, it seems that milady here might be jealous." He chuckles to himself as he walks away from Dante and his crew, especially the mildly blushing Heather. Rek approaches the table of the unamed crew. By now the lights were dimming, and Cass seemed to sober up.

"And now, a little romance song...*hic."

"You look radiant." Rek said to Annie at their table before kissing her hand. "Will you do me the honor of dancing with you?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2008)

*"Ahhh shit, looks like that's one that got away."* he said turning back to Heather, *"but dude why you out chasing nobles, it's a world we'd never fit into. You like drinking until you're fucked, smoking until you're hoarse, fighting until you've won and making out with girls."* Dante said a little too loudly.

Shinpachi ran off to get some drinks. "Idiot. totally useless." he muttered to himself as he walked past an unconscious Gintoki. Sougo had averted his brush with death from the red haired girl by spinning away before she could react, he too now at the bar

"Oi! I'm only allowed to call you an idiot. Don't go telling yourself that or else I'll....I'll..." Sougo then threw up onto the floor. Shinpachi shook his head and ordered a Jack daniels with coke, walking back to Tony. 

"Here you go Tony." he sighed at her


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2008)

Heather’s jaw twitched slightly though for the moment she kept a very plastic smile on her face as they danced.  “It is a world that I will belong to one day.” she said to him her glare icy.  “You come over here and interrupt my dance smelling like some cheap hooker…” Heather growled through her smile.  “Which by the way with the amount of time we have been here clearly shows you are nothing more than a two pump chump…“ She snapped her face looking as though he was making her blush.  Unfortunately it was just her anger building.  “You embarrass me like that in front of a noble…” Heather stated her chest heaving slightly with the strain of controlling her anger.  “You are truly a fucking bastard Dante.”  she said her smile still plastered on her face as if she was having a good time.  It was a surprise that through her anger and his teasing they seemed to dance beautifully together.


“Oh thank you, Shinpachi!” Tony said taking the glass from him.  “But what is this?” she looked slightly confused as she took a sip.  “Mmmmmm…this is good.  Better than the champagne that I had.  Would you believe I have never had a drink before?  Well, I have never even been to a party.”  she said with a giggle as she drank some more.  Tony looked out at the dance floor and sighed slightly.  “Don’t Heather and Dante look happy dancing together?” Tony said with a smile as she turned her eyes back to Shinpachi already the small amount had begun to affect her.


Nikki’s eyes went wide as she glanced from V back to Hunter.  “What the hell?”  she said almost horrified.  “There is no way she is serious….” Nikki mumbled as she watched.  “I think she is…” she said in shock almost retching as she watched.  _“Seriously, that girl needs to have some taste.  I wonder if I should get her out of that situation…”_ Nikki thought as she continued to watch in disgust.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2008)

*"I'm a fucking bastard?"* Dante spun her away, catching her by the arm and pulled her back close to him. His grip round her waist tightened as he became more than slightly irritated at the barrage. *"Well fuck you, Heather, at least I'm not some prostitute that'll do anything for money. Or some bitch that would leave a member of their crew to die. I'll follow your orders babe but I'll be damned if I have to like them, what you did with Shinpachi was completely fucked up in my book. Whatever he did you can't even contemplate leaving a crew member to die. The only reason you went after him was because you knew he could get you rich."* Dante was close to breaking point, his voice a low growl

Dante pulled away from her, put his hand in his pocket and threw down some cash on the floor in a disgusted rage. *"If I wanted to fuck you, this is all I really need to do isn't it?! And you want to be a noble, don't fucking make me laugh!"* he said shaking with fury.

Shinpachi watched Tony drink and then listened to her sentence after snapping out of his self pitying state. "Never had a drink?" before he could react he noticed the drink was gone.

"Uh...Tony...you OK?" he looked over to Dante and Heather. They were dancing beautifully. Then he saw Dante push her away, throwing money down, "Oh shit...this isn't going to end well." he said


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2008)

“I’m fine why?” Tony said with a giggle.  Her head was feeling light and her mind giddy as she looked at him.  “What isn’t going to end well?  My drinking?  Should I not be drinking?” her mouth running loosely with the alcohol.  “What are they doing?”  Tony asked as she followed Shinpachi’s eyes to Heather and Dante.


Heather just stared at him and glanced down at the money he threw on the floor.  “How dare you! You really are a fucking bastard!” she practically screamed at him.  His actions and her anger made her forget where they were.  “I should have tossed you over board when you landed on my ship.  My life has been hell since that day!” she said as she glared at him not really thinking about anything but his words any longer her anger knew no bounds.  “YOU SON OF A BITCH!” Heather screamed drawing her hand back and letting it swing.  *‘CRACK!’* the sound of her gloved hand connecting with his cheek reverberated around the large hall.  Heather stood panting flushed with anger as a slight pain slid up her arm from her injured hand.


As Heather began to yell Nikki turned from Hunter to see what was going on.  “Oh shit…” she mumbled as she saw Heather yelling at Dante and the money scattered on the floor.  “Damn it!” Nikki said in surprise at what happened next.  “I knew this was a bad idea!”  Nikki mumbled though she stood rooted to the spot, unable to move from the shock of what happened.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2008)

?You know Eve.. it?s not a slow song?? Jason commented, Eve was crushing his head into her chest and moving side to side slowly. ?I know~? Jason sighed and the two continued to dance. 

Elsewhere-

BOOM! ?DAMN IT ALL!? Joseph shouted, running through a hole in a wall. ?I need to get rid of this guy.? He looked back, the dynamite marine was calming walking forward. ?I?m not going down here.? He stopped and turned around. ?What that? Grew some balls did you?? the marine laughed. ?I didn?t want to hurt you, but I can?t afford a loss now.? He raised his hands.

?Cannonball expel.? A cannonball slowly took shape as it flew towards the marine. ?shit.? The marine took a hit of his cigarette before vanishing in an explosion.  ?Time to move on to that weapon stealing marine!? Joseph took off running. ?You know beating up marines reminds me of something?.? 

Elsewhere-

on board the Reaper. ?We?ve escaped from another one men.? Grim leaned back and sighed. ?Two marine bases, two escapes.? A small chuckle escaped his mouth. ?What should we do now captain?? Dread asked. ?We?ll move forward, look for more crewmates. It?s simple as that my boy.? Jacob sighed. ?Ever since I met up with you I?ve had nothing but trouble on my plate. I want a tastier dish or I?m on my way out.?

Grim stood up and looked him in the eyes. ?Then, I?ll give you the greatest treasure of all.? Jacob raised a brow. ?What are you talking about? One piece?? The captain nodded. ?is that enough to feed your hunger?? Jacob nodded and shook Grim?s hand. ?I?m sure it will satisfy me greatly.?


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2008)

Dantes head twisted back suddenly at the impact, had it been any other day he may not reacted as badly as he did, but the force had caused him great pain in his damaged neck. The pain of the slap coupled with the all that had been said pushed Dante past his breaking point.

His head was still looking the way it had been forced to but anyone who had the slightest knowledge of chi would be able to feel his rage and power seething. his hands now were visibly glowing and his eyes were completely white. He pulled back his right arm, his head slowly turning to Heather. He suddenly grabbed the woman by the neck, tightly and lifted her off the ground, his right arm glowing brighter and brighter. He wasn't thinking at all of the consequences, he wasn't thinking that if Heather was hit by this he would regret it for all eternity. All he could feel was blind and total rage.

For the first time, his sleeve on his right arm caught fire as, almost in sow motion, threw the deadly punch towards Heathers face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2008)

"You look radiant," Rek said to Annie at their table before kissing her hand. "Will you do me the honor of dancing with you?"

Annie smiles at Rek and nods...

*SLAP!*

Annie backhands him across the left side of his face, "Go dance with one of the those hookers over there," she replies, motioning towards the agitated woman that he had just been dancing with.

"Just like old times eh Rekie poo!" Annie says to the Nobleman with a chuckle and then she grabs up a bored Shin (who is actually quite happy to see Annie smack Rek in such a fashion) from the table, "C'mon fella let's dance..." she says to the Swordsman. Annie drags a clearly uncomfortable Shin to the middle of the dance floor, she grabs his hands and smiles. 

"You know how to lead don't you?" she asks and they start swaying to the awful music.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2008)

Heather stands glaring at the man, not realizing that she could anger the easy going Dante to such an extent.  Her anger blinded her from seeing the hand that grabbed her throat until it was to late.  She dangled from his grip for a moment in surprise.  _“Shitshitshitshitshit!”_ Heather’s mind screamed.  Moving quickly she grabbed his wrist with her good hand and planted her feet against his chest.  

“Son of a bitch!”  Nikki yelled as she saw Dante grab Heather and began to rush forward pulling her dagger as she moved.

“He will kill her!” Tony yelled at Shinpachi as she followed Nikki her glass forgotten it fell to the floor shattering as it made contact.

At first Heather began to reach for her dagger then the amulet shift against her chest.  Her eyes widened as she saw his fist raising as if in slow motion.  Quickly she scrambled to grab the amulet.  Knowing that she would be unable to reach any part of him save for the arm that was now choking the life out of her she pressed it against the exposed wrist and hoped that it would stop him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 17, 2008)

_'All right...here we go...' _goes on inside the head of a messy, scarred ally cat as it walks up onto a ship. _ 'Hmmm...I got fourty-six more hours before I need to...so let's get comfortable...'_ it thinks, sitting into a corner, looking around,_ 'It looks like no one is really here...Wait...is that...Holy crap!  It's a raccoon!'_ Thinks the cat as it spots Ratchet walking around on board.  

It puffs what it has of fur and hisses at the other animal agressively. _ 'It won't come near me now!'_ It continues to think as it arches it's back and hops towards the raccoon.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2008)

On an island in the grandline-

Allan?s Bar-

?HAHAHAHA!!? A man with his hair tied back in a topknot laughs, he?s surrounded by many men all drinking and laughing. ?Sir!? another man bursts into the bar. ?What is it?? The topknot man questions. ?Your sons have received their packages!:  The man smiles and stands up. ?That?s great!? he shouts. 

Captain ?King? Rodgers, leader of the Jolly Rodgers pirates.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2008)

Gintoki snapped awake at the sheer amount of chi expelled, Shinpachi and Sougo were already on the move as all the crew descended upon Dante and Heather.

Dante himself started to feel his chi seep out from him into the amulet, taking out the brunt of the attack but he couldn't stop the fist from colliding with Heather. He could only loosen his tight ball of a fist so that when it did hit it wouldn't break anything and loosen his grip of her neck so that she could absorb the impact with momentum. The fist impacted with her cheek as both Dante and Heather fell to the ground. Dante's chi had been completely drained and was now incapacitated.

Though he regretted reacting so violently he was still mad as hell at his captain. He struggled to get up and weakly stood. *"Fuck you Heather. I'm out of here."*

He looked at Nikki and the rest of the crew as they rushed in. Gintoki passed Dante, barely looking at each other. He rushed to Heather and picked her up. "Shinpachi!"

"On it! Stay still Heather, I need to see if there was any brain damage." he took out a flashlight and shined it in her eyes checking her pupils. "She seems ok. Well aside from your cheek. That's going to be a nasty bruise." 

He looked around to Dante who was walking out, "though I think some injuries are going to be harder to heal than others."

"That bastard!! You want me to blow him up Heather. I'll fucking do it!" Sougo growled.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 17, 2008)

"Drinksh?! I like drinksh," Gilmont responded.  The two began to dance across the room.  "Sho.. Where are you fromsh?"  Gilmont asked.  Gilmont suddenly began to spin.  "Pleash... shtop the *hic* taxshi... wantsh to get out now." Gilmont fell backwards flat onto his back.  

Gilmont slowly got to his feet. "I'm okaysh... don't *hic* worry.  I didn't pay the shtupid taxi driver." Gilmont continued to dance with the girl, swaying back and forth.  Gilmont kept on staring at the girl's face.  "Schrew this," he thought to himself.  He quickly pushed his lips into hers.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2008)

_The Debauchery_

Ratchet was busy looking around at the interesting stuff on the ship when he spotted the stray.  He looked at it quizzically then huffed in annoyance as it started acting aggressively.  He then turned his back and continued to scout for new shiny things to add to his collection.

_The Party_

Heather’s mind reeled from the hit as the others rushed over.  She barely even noticed Dante get as her mind tried to come back into some semblance of order.

“Heather are you okay?”  Nikki asked wide eyed in panic as Shinpachi checked her over.  Breathing a sigh of relief at his words she looked from Heather to Dante’s retreating back.

“Are…are you sure she is going to be okay?”  Tony said laying a hand on Shinpachi’s shoulder looking at him worried for her friend.

“I…will…be…fine…” Heather growled pushing away and out of the group.  “I will kill him myself.”  She said to Sougo sharply not even looking in his direction as she stepped out of the ranks of the crew.  “You fucking asshole!  Go rot in hell!  You hear me!” she screamed in the direction Dante had gone.  “Don’t you fucking step foot on my ship again!  Ever!” Heather continued to scream her anger still seething from his comments and the hit.  “Damn it!” she said looking around at the people looking in there direction.

“Once things settle down I’m-” Nikki began though didn’t finish as Heather whirled on her.

“Are you on his side now?!” Heather glared at her friend then turned back in the direction Dante had went.  She gingerly touched her cheek and winced.  “Fuck.  Fucking bastard…” she glared.  “I am going for some fresh air…” she growled storming away. Her head began to ache as she lit a cigarette.

“This isn’t good…”  Tony said quietly standing next to Shinpachi as she watched Heather leave.

“No it’s not.” Nikki growled then smirked slightly. _ “One down…”_ she thinks in her head.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 17, 2008)

*Hunter-*

Most of the time the two were dancing, Hunter was giggling, she continued to dance with him. _ 'No, you are going to...whoo...shit what was it called again...dammit...'_ is what's comming from the more evil personality the entire time.  Then Gilmont planted his lips against her's, _'W-what is thaaa....'_ the evil one says in the mind, fainting before getting everything out.  The body stands there absolutely shocked at the feeling, keeping there, like that, until the lips part.  She then turns away, "I-I need to go..." She says tears in her eyes, a blush on her face and takes off in a dead run, back to the ship, 'Why did you leave me Boss...?Why now...when I need you...I need this explained...'she thinks as she continues to run.

*The cat-*

The cat pads away to another corner, then sits, starting to groom herself with her tounge to flatten her fur.  _'Wonder what kind of crew I'm going with...hhmmm...'_ The cat thinks to herself.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2008)

Dante was severely pissed off and broke the door as he left the resort.

*"Some fucking holiday..." *he mumbled as he walked further and further away. He looked at the scenerey infront of him in the form of the huge mountain and contemplated climbing it. Then he looked back at the resort and spun around. 

*"Shit! I want a good time. Stupid bitch Heather. Well screw it! I'm going back there and having a good time, fuck them!"* He stormed back towards the resort

"Dante, you dumbass." Shinpachi said shaking his head.

"Well, not much we can do. Might as well enjoy the party." Gintoki said taking another glass of champagne.

"What?!" he turned to Tony, "What the hell is going on with our crew?!!" he asked the girl not really expecting an answer but more for some comfort.

"Ah to be young like you again." Gintoki said as he watched Heather, "Things tend to work out. You'll see." He turned his attention to the girl singing again.

"I got me a little score to settle with a certain pop idol. Hitting me with a saxophone..." Gintoki said getting up from the floor and walking over to the stage. 

Sougo caught Nikki's grin as Dante left and clenched his fist. As Gintoki walked past he put a hand on his shoulder and shook his head. "Get back to work waiter boy." he said

Sougo nodded slowly, picking up his tray and going back to earning tips. Then he noticed Hunter making out with some other guy. 

"Well at least she's having a good time...or at least one of them is" he said thinking about her split personality


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 17, 2008)

"Hey! Waitsh!" Gilmont shouted to the girl as she ran.  "Where are you *hic* goingsh?" Gilmont attempted to waddle after, but his shin hit something and he tripped directly onto Annie who was dancing with Shin.  V quickly slipped away as Gilmont looked around to see who had tripped him.    

OC walked over to two young, female pirates.  They were staring at another pirate who had just stormed out.  "No it's not," OC heard one of them say.  OC walked up to the pair.  "Are you a women?"  he asked them.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 17, 2008)

_Continued from this post...._



Tricktype said:


> _The Kingdom of Wyaton..._
> The sun gleams down on a beautiful Wyatonian day. The kingdom is surronded by lush green trees and the land is littered with perfect green grass. Flower patches are to be found in almost every direction you look. Fresh streams were cut into hillsides and rivers noisily flowed on with their journies. It was evident that Wyaton was indeed a Spring island. In town, bizaars were in full motion as citizens of Wyaton rushed to purchase fresh harvest from the sellers. The houses of Wyaton were made up of stone with windows and a garden patch on the roof.
> 
> The way Wyaton was urbanized was quite simple. At each of the four corners of the island stood an EXTREMLY large tree. An oak, evergreen, willow, and big tree. Seated around the trees were houses, bazaars,etc. This is how the island was made up, with four sections. In the center of Wyaton stood the castle. It was a grand castle in the center of flower fields and trees. Guards were always on the look out for any form of intruders who may pose a threat to the king and queen. Despite the serenity that Wyaton presented along with its beuty, this kingdom was rich and powerful and also government owned as was numerous other islands. It's said that deep under the castle was a treasure of diamonds. This certain treasure is guarded at all cost, giving Wyaton the nickname "Deadly Serene". This country had a zero tolerance towards pirates. Yes, this is the true nature of Wyaton.
> ...



Darver stands towards the front of the ship so that he can get a keen view of Wyaton as they approach it. The pirates onboard the ship are also anxious to begin. They were awaiting the signal from their master-san. Yingoru and Boyang stood not to far behind Darver, also awaiting his orders. Boyang still sported his mindless expression while Yingoru had a look of excitement on his face.  The watch guards ontop the castle of Wyaton noticed a pirate ship approaching. They took no chances. They immediately began to prepare for an oncoming battle by gathering much of their troops and weaponry.

Onboard the chaos pirate ship, numerous canons were placed along the deck of the ship. They were aimed at an angle that would propel the canonballs into the air above Wyaton, and rain down upon the country. Darver lifted his arm and gave the signal to fire. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Almost all the pirates said in unison as they simultaniously fired each canon. They continued to fire until virtually every canon ball was gone. Dark orbs littered the sky above the kingdom as canonballs began to plague the land. They hit the ground in large BOOMS! Often colliding into houses, trees, land, etc. Some of the land went up in blazes. 

The chaos pirates ship finally docked and the pirates began to exit the ship in a frenzy. *Pay very close attention. As I have informed you earlier, the geography of this country is very simple. There are 4 sections of the kingdom and the actual castle is in the center of the island. You will all split up. 1 group will take the Oak tree section and another group will take the willow tree section. Boyang, you shall take the Evergreen section, and Yingoru you will take the Big tree section. I will head directly towards the castle myself. Understood?* YES MASTER-SAN! The crew bellowed. *Excellent.* Darver remarked as he began to head towards the castle and the crew to their respectful locations.

The kingdom had already began to disperse large amounts of soldiers to rid the pirates. The battle of Wyaton would soon commence.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2008)

_Heather_

“What the hell is wrong with him?!” Heather growled taking a drag on her smoke.  “Fucking asshole…” she said as she paced up and down a covered patio ignoring the few people out there that gave her strange looks.  In frustration and anger she tried to rip the amulet off her neck.  The chain was a good one and didn’t budge in the slightest causing her to yell out her frustrations, so angry she didn't even think to take it off the right way.  “AAAHHHH!!!!” she yelled panting slightly though feeling a little better having done it.  She stood at the corner of the balcony and laid her head on the post as she smoked.  The frigid air not bothering her as the anger boiling in her blood kept her warm for the moment.

_The Party_

Flinching slightly at his yelling Tony looked up at Shinpachi her eyes widening slightly.  “I…I’m not really sure…” she mumbled to him tears sparkling in her eyes.   _“I really miss home.”_  she thinks to herself as she looked down.  Tony sighed slightly not ever having experienced anything of this kind in her life.

Looking around with a sigh her smirk fading slightly Nikki wondered what to do.  “Guess I will just sit down and keep an eye on…things…” Nikki mumbled as her glance fell on Hunter.  “Damn that girl really needs to get some taste.” she mumbled as she saw the kiss.  Nikki shook her head watching the girl run out.  “Oh what now?” she grumbled as the man approached.  “Am I a woman?” Nikki says looking at him almost in disbelief as she looked down.  “Last time I checked I was.” Nikki said raising an eyebrow as she answered his question then looked to Tony to see what she would say but realized that as he approached she had turned away.  “Don’t I look like one?” she then asked again glancing down at herself a bit self-consciously.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 17, 2008)

"Well, that was quite uncouth." Rek commented, chuckling slightly as he saw Shin's sad attempts at dancing. 

"You deserved it, though." Jun said behind him. He turns to Jun, his look still one of amusement.

"I'm glad, actually. Didn't think she'd still care after 2 years. " He looks at the dancers at the floor and smiles. He could see the tension between Heather and Dante, and Shin's clumsy attempts at keeping up. Then he looks at Garrick and Clemens, and he saw the tension rivaling that of the Overkills' leaders. 

"My, my. Seems like everyone in this room has romantic problems, wouldn't you agree, my dear Jun?"

"And what of it?"

Rek clutches the ice sculpture statue of himself in the punchbowl. "I was thinking of playing..." He activates his powers, and morphs the back of the sculpture to wings, and the cane it held into a bow. "....Cupid. Care to join me?" Jun grunts deeply, annoyed. She was not the kind of person who would do such things, but since no one else would Rek in line, then she wouldn't hesitate to join in. 

"Very well, I shall join in your insanity."

"Excellent." Rek clapped his hands. "Shall we begin with Matyr and Cass?" He points to the still-singing sniper and the annoyed machinist noble. 

"It would be too difficult. Besides, those two will come around eventually." She replied, surprised at herself for actually caring. 

"Indeed. Then how about those two?" He looks at Clemens and Garrick. "Surely you jest." Jun replied.

"Then I suppose we'll start off with those two." Their attention turns to Heather and Dante, the latter storming off after what seemed like an argument. 

"Well?" 

"If you insist."

"Then let us begin." Rek and Jun approached the Overkills, a plan hatching in the mind of the world noble.

In the sidelines, Ruru drank some wine as he watched the events unfold before him. "Ah, to be young again..." He looks to the glass windows and into the night sky. "Storm Clouds. We're in  for a blizzard soon."

At another side of the island, snow melted away as a large, old man walked off his ship. He sneers at the sight of the winter forest, and levels half the area with a single blast. 

"*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO!!*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2008)

Annie dances around with Shin who moves in a very awkward and stiff manner, he has already stepped on her feet twice. "Ouch!" exclaims Annie as Shin steps on her right foot again. Shin laughs awkwardly to try and mask his nervousness, the last time he had been this close with the gunslinger she had pretended to kiss him and then toss him into the water and he reamined on guard for one of her famous feint then strike maneuvers. 

Shin shakes his head, "Geez Gunslinger-chan...move your big feet with the music and maybe I won't step on you," he says in a teasing fashion even though he's clearly the one making the mistakes. 

Annie narrows her eyes at Shin but then smirks, "For a graceful Swordsman you're one crummy dancer fella..." she retorts. True to form Shin is about to respond when suddenly a bulbous looking Marine trips over Annie extended foot and faceplants on the floor, then he quickly gets up in a dazed state looking to see who tripped him. 

"Hey watch it lardo..." Annie says to the Marine, she recognizes his ugly mug back from the battle at Blackrock Island. 

Elsewhere at the party, Hawthorne stands alone nursing a glass of alcohol next to the bar. Clemens had rebuffed him and refused to dance with him and he couldn't get up the nerve to ask Annie to dance. Suddenly a large shadow looms behind him and Sabra hisses. A meaty hand rests itself on his right shoulder and Garrick appears at his side. The tall Marine stands beside Hawthorne for several minutes without saying a word, radiating a dark aura. _Why isn't he speaking?_ wonders Hawthorne. 

"Uh was there something that you wanted sir?" asks Hawthorne. "Clemens is starting to worry me..." Garrick mutters, "She's too ambitious for her own good.....and I've heard rumors...that she's sleeping around with one of the officers..." and he grits his teeth with anger as he says this. 

As Hawthorne is taking a sip of alcohol he almost spits it out when he hears this, "*Cough* Sleeping with an officer!? *Cough* Really!?" Garrick nods slowly and then stares at Hawthorne with remorseless eyes, "Yes...have you heard any rumors of this?" he asks Hawthorne. 

Hawthorne shakes his head, "Uh...no from what I've heard Clemens is by the book...from what I've slept....I mean heard...." he responds. "I want you to keep an eye on her," Garrick says to Hawthorne, "If I ever find out that this rumor is true then I'm gonna personally rip this officers head off..."

Hawthorne nods at Garrick, "Yes sir I will do my best to keep an eye on Clemens..." he responds. _I'm dead_ he thinks.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2008)

Dante roared as he re-entered the resort, still pissed off. Gintoki, held Sougo and Shinpachi back

"In this sort of mood you'll end up dying." he said, "Now where the hell is that saxophone throwing woman. Ah there she is!", referring to Cass

He approached her, climbed up on stage and attempted to take the microphone away from her. "If...you're going....to sing....then at least.....sing....SOMETHING GOOD!!!" he said pulling at the microphone, her iron grip not making it easy.

Then he stopped. "Wait, how about a duet!! I got the perfect song....!" Gintoki said suddenly letting go of the microphone, sending her flying onto her bum as her own momentum took landed her there.

Sougo went back to serving drinks. He ends up at Garrick's table.

"Some more wine sir? Or perhaps something a little stronger?" he asked courteously

Dante stormed towards the buffet table, grabbed a plate and loaded it to impossible amounts. He carefully balanced the 5 ft high pile of food towards a table unaware of which table it was. It was the table of the Monarch pirates but was completely oblivious to this as he shovelled food into his mouth.

*"Shit...my amulet."* he said, *"that bitch still has it..."* he thought for a moment, *"Well it's not like I'll see them again"* he said, a slight twinge of remorse in his voice. He shook out of it and continued eating. 

Shinpachi felt sorry for Tony. Such a sweet girl should not have to deal with this. His kind nature took over and before he knew it he was hugging the girl.

"It'll get better Tony. I know it will, it always does. We just have to keep ourselves smiling and soon everyone will follow suit." it was a lesson he had learned from Gintoki a long time ago. His head rested on Tony's shoulder, her perfume intoxicating. He pulled back and stared at her face and smiled.

He was moving to the beat of the song, though there was, thankfully, no singing the melody was dancable. He had not intended to dance but they just ended up like that, to the casual observer they looked like a perfect couple.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 18, 2008)

"Ah, it seems our romeo has began the 'emo phase'." Rek said to Jun, watching Dante take out his frustrations through eating. " I shall take care of him. Shall you insure juliet is in a romantic mood?" Jun gave Rek a stoic look before punching him in the gut. "I apologize. Force of habit." She said before going towards the patio where most of the guests smoked.

Dante continued to gorge down his meal, unaware of Matyr's disgusted stares at him. "Filthy peasant." He commented. Dante continued to consume his meal until for some reason, his clothes became stiff and immovable, like it was made of steel. "Well, that was quite charming, good sir." He tried to look at the person behind his pile of food, but due to the sudden stiffness of his clothing was unable to. Rek had Ruru take the pile of food so he could look at Dante face to face. "Perhaps I should lecture you on how to conduct yourself in the presence of a maiden." He said slyly.

Heather was about to return inside, when Jun walks in front of her. She tries to move around the warrior, but she follows her each time. "You lack agression." Jun said bluntly, surprising Heather. "The men of our time hold little honor, and even littler reason. It is only through the fist...." Jun raises her hand in the air in a dramatic fashion. "...that men shall acknowledge your words. Strike them, and strike them with feriocity that would make them tremble in your presence! Only then will you succeed!" She yells out loud, catching some annoyed looks from the lesser nobles around them. She turns around Heather, and enters the hall once again. "My work is done." Jun thought proudly.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2008)

Dantes eyes were on the fork infront of him full of turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce. His mouth was open, ready to accept the tasty goodness but his clothes wouldn't let him.

"Devil fruit huh? either that or my clotes are in desperate need of a wash." which they did but that was beside the point.

He listened to Rek and looked at him in complete amusement.

"Maiden? you mean the type that slap you so your neck breaks, or the type that punches you in the gut. Women or not, respect is earned not given and that slut has totally pissed me off! Just cos they got a pair of breasts and a vagina don't give them the right to piss me off" he said petulantly. He believed half of what he had just said but wasn't totally sold on it

"Hey, weren't you the guy that refused a dance with me. What? Did you change your mind? Sorry, it was a one time offer. Now if you would allow me to stuff my face and enjoy this party I would be most obliged."

Dante was angry now, not only at Heather but at the fact that he would stand no chance against this devil fruit ability. 

'the ability to bend steel. I wonder...' he would have tried it if Heather had not drained the chi out of him. "stupid sexy captain." he muttered under his breath


----------



## Kuno (Dec 18, 2008)

As Heather tried to move around the woman and was thwarted at every attempt she lit another cigarette and looked at her.  She actually laughed slightly at the warriors words.  “I already did that.  Or did you not see?  Fucking bastards aren’t worth it anyway.” Heather growled as she took another drag on her smoke.  “Shit!  And, I had calmed down!”  she snaps glaring as the woman began to head back in.  Heather whirled around and resumed her previous spot on the porch.  Touching her cheek gently on accident she winced causing her anger to boil once more she then looked down at her still stinging hand and glared as if she could make him feel it.  “Why is he getting to me like this?“  Heather mumbled normally able to shake off her anger quickly.  “Fuck!“ she yelled once again trying to tear the amulet off.


“Y-your right…” Tony muttered reaching up and wiping away a tear as Shinpachi hugged her.  “Wh-what…” she mutters in surprise putting her arms out to the side unsure of what to do at first.  Tony then tentatively put her arms around him actually enjoying the affection somewhat.

After a moment she felt them moving slightly and almost asked what he was doing.  _“What the…oh…I think we are dancing…” _she thought to herself a blush staining her cheeks.  Tony relaxed slightly deciding that she needed to learn to dance anyway and he seemed like a nice enough guy.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 18, 2008)

"I heard that, my good man. Matyr, care to leave me and this young gentleman alone?" Rek said to Dante after hearing him refer to Heather as 'stupid sexy captain', and to Matyr, who promptly left the table. "Your problem is that you seem to view this lovely young woman as merely a method of sating your sexual desires, at least in her point of view. Have you ever tried understanding what the young woman has been through?" Rek looks at the patio and sees Heather still smoking. Rek takes a sip of his wine before continuing. 

"The maiden clearly desired your attention after mine, my good mine.Also,a prince need not humor himself with the jester when his jeers are quite apparent." Rek could see the rage in Dante's eyes. "How quaint. You channel your frustrations on failing your maiden against I. And you wonder why she runs off with the next pretty face in sight?" Rek takes a sip of some more wine before standing up and leaving Dante. "Perhaps if you were to articulate your feelings without fury you would see through crystal eyes the truth that lies within." Rek walks away from Dante, leaving him slightly confused, but still angry. "I had almost forgotten." The noble snaps his fingers and returns Dante's clothes to normal.

The noble approaches Jun, who had just talked to Heather"So, how did it go? " Rek asks Jun. "I am not sure if my words got to her. Nevertheless, I am done with meddling in the affairs of others." Rek sneers at Jun's words. "I see. Well then, I suppose what we've done tonight will suffice. Tomorrow, though...." The noble looks sinisterly at all the various groups inside the hall. Jun looks angrily at Rek, as if to warn him not to cross the line. 

"Well then, I suppose I should go dance with Elza once again, unless, you wish to join me instead?" The noble asks Jun. He recieves a stoic glance, followed by a kick to the groin. "Very well. You lead." She tells him, dragging him to the dance floor.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2008)

Hunter flees onto the ship, sitting on the deck, "I need someone to talk to...Just...there is no one...Boss...why did you leave me..." she says to herself, not getting an answer. She then sighs, standing, and walks into the room of a sleeping Ace, "He's just...I'm not sure how to explain it..." She says, sitting on the edge of his bed just as he lets off a loud snore. "Now that's kind of...cute..."she says caressing his cheek with a smile on her tear stained face. "I...Wonder..." she says, blushing lightly again, she leans forward at him, her lips meeting his at the same pressure Gilmont had used on her, though somehow not waking him.

She pulls back, after just a bit longer, "Now...I know...That he, I love Boss...But...How..." she says, tears forming again, "I need to go...Card Shark..." She adds as she stands up from the edge, walking out of the room, tripping over a cat. 'The hell was that...' The cat thinks, then lets of a loud, low pitched meow, "MROW..." is what gets let out from the cat. "What are...you looking at kitty?" Hunter says with a sniff.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2008)

Dante was getting more and more agitated, not because of what Rek was saying but because he was using those big words and difficult sentences that he found difficult to understand. That and the forkfull of food was agonizingly close to his lips.

*"Articulate my feelings?" *he mumbled as he felt his clothes relax some and stuffed the fork into his mouth. "Oh my god! that's so goddamned good!" he said chewing enjoying the flavours. 

He slammed his fists on the table and got up suddenly. *"Articulate my feelings!"*

He stormed over to Heather *"Articulate my feelings!" *he growled

He spun his captain around and started to talk before she could

*"You are a fucking bitch who makes me angrier than anyone on the planet. You also make me hornier than anyone on the planet. So what do we do about that? Rhetorical fucking question!" *

Dante pulls Heather close to him and engages her in a deep and aggressive kiss. He takes her by the good hand and drags her to reception. He slams down the invites

*"We have a room here right?!"* he said impatiently to the young girl

"Uh....Welcome to A...."

*"Shut up! We have a room right? Give me the key. Now!"* Dante's chi was returning but it was focussed on a different area entirely

"um...um...here you are sir. Take the stairs and to the right. I hope you en..." Dante grabbed the key and was off like a shot with Heather in tow.

*"Bitch I'm going **** your ***** hard and you better not fucking complain cos I ain't no two pump chump but you are a goddamned **** and by God by the end of this you're not going to **** right for a week!"* he said as he lifted her onto his shoulder and jumped to the second floor storming to their room. He opened it, entered, slammed the door shut, locked it and weren't seen for a considerable amount of time.

(I'm not RPing this scene! I could but I'd just get banned)

Shinpachi watched the scene unfold as he danced with Tony. 'Should I do that?' he wondered. Then looked at Tony's blushing, innocent face and turned red himself. 'Yeah right...'


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 18, 2008)

OC looked up and down at the young pirate.  "You do not have balls," he replied to the woman.  "You look similar to Annie.  She is a woman.  You are a woman," he replied when the woman asked him if she looked like one.    

Gilmont looked at Annie.  "Shorry, I'll be leaving now." He slunk away and sat down next to Garrick, listening to his conversation with Hawthorne.  "Hey, I think know who might be *hic* shleeping with Clemens.  I wash pashing by her room and I heard her talking to shomeone.  I shtopped and lishtened in.  She shounded like she was having fun... and I jusht saw Garrick in his office.  I think she shaid the man'sh name was Miles, or maybe Nigel.  Not really *hic* shure,"  Gilmont said to Garrick.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2008)

"Hey, I think know who might be *hic* shleeping with Clemens. I wash pashing by her room and I heard her talking to shomeone. I shtopped and lishtened in. She shounded like she was having fun... and I jusht saw Garrick in his office. I think she shaid the man'sh name was Miles, or maybe Nigel. Not really *hic* shure,"  Gilmont said to Garrick.

Hawthorne coughs loudly at Gilmont's comment and almost chokes on an icecube. Garrick glares at Gilmont's in disgust due to his drunken state but he nods his head, "Hmm...Miles...Nigel...eh...I'm gonna have V look up all the officers with those names and have him question them. I guess you're not as much of a useless lump of crap that I thought you were Gilmont," Garrick says to Gilmont which means that _The Dark Justice_ might be short a few Miles' and Nigel's in the coming days.

Hawthorne laughs nervously and rolls his eyes at Gilmont, "With all due respect sir, you must have been not have been sober at the time because I've passed by Clemens cabin many times and I never hear a sound...in fact she's usually in her office doing paperwork." In his mind he flashes to himself and Clemens rolling around on her office desk, both grunting in pleasure as he tosses away stacks of paperwork on the floor.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 19, 2008)

Rek revelled in what felt like a stunning military victory for him. "Ah, victory has never felt this sweet." Rek chuckled, watching Dante carry off his captain into his room. "A little unrefined, but excellent work nonetheless." Jun simply shoock her head at what she saw. "She did not follow my advice, it seems. No matter, what's done is done." 

"Indeed, but if the others are to be changed, I would need...more drastic means." Rek looked at the crystal clock hanging in the wall. It was almost 12 in the evening. Seeing this, he walked up to the stage, pass the unconscious Cass who was knocked out by the large amounts of alcohol she drank. "Ladies and Gentlemen, it has truly been a delightful night." He said. "But I'm afraid that we must draw this night to a close. Worry not,there is still much to be done in the morn, and I expect all of you to be spectators in a little competition I shall be holding." Rek recieved an applause from everyone in the room before they all left. 

"My dear Jun." He called the warrior. "Kindly take Cass to her quarters in the 8th floor. There are other matters that require my attention." Jun eyed Rek suspiciously, as if she knew of whatever sinister plan he had, but shrugged it off and carried the still unconscious Cass to her room. "Matyr, Ruru!" At once Rek's loyal butler came up to him, though it took his machinist friend a few more minutes to arrive. "I have something devious planned for our guests. I wish for all the servants on the ship and the island's finest armorers and engineers to come to this hall as soon as everyone has left." Ruru bowed to Rek before leaving for the the ship to summon his fellow servants.

"What are you planning, Rek?" Matyr asked.

"A simple competition to make our marine and pirate friends learn of the importance of etiquette." Rek said sinisterly.

"Will this be like the deathtrap your grandpa built for your dad?"

"Indeed, but with a holiday theme." Matyr smiles evily with Rek. "I can't wait to teach this peasants a thing or two..." Rek tells Matyr to draw up plans, which the noble completes in less than 5 minutes, drawing all the shematics on pieces of napkins. He then heads for the Unamed Crew, who except for Rek and Matyr, where the only people left in the hall. 

"I hope you all had a splendid evening. Shall I take you all to your quarters?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 19, 2008)

"Eve, i think the event is over for tonight." Jason commented, Eve still had him in a death grip. "I still hear music~" she sighed. "i knew i'd regret this...." Jason thought to himself. "Finally!" bolt shouted and began to walk off. "Whatever." Belle soon followed. "Wha? Did i miss somethin?" Rex looked around. "AH?! Wait fer me!" He ran after Bolt and Belle. "Timf ta go!" James ran off, his arms wrapped around a massive bag of food, mouth stuffed with sugar packets. 

elsewhere in the world-

"What blue are we in now boys?" Grim held up a map. "I'm not sure anymore..." Dread looked around. "We're in the calm belt." Jacob looked out over the water. "Hmm.." Grim turned the map on its side. "It seems we made a wrong turn." "HAH!" Jacob turned around. "A wrong turn is trying to hit Breeze Island only to end up on Inferno Island. you tried to hit an island, ended up in the Calm belt. That's not a wrong turn, thats complete lack of navigational skills."

Grim had a blank look on his face. "It gets hard to read a map when you haven't had a thing to eat or drink." He defended himself. "We're just tired and hungry." Dread commented. "Shut it kid. We're int he calm belt, how the hell do you expect us to get out of here? Huh? HUH? What? no answer? I THOUGHT SO!" Jacob sat down. "You're an ass." Dread said, walking off.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 19, 2008)

Heather glared at Dante as he whirled her around.  “Wha-” she began before he cut her off.  She was so stupefied by his words and the kiss that she allowed him to pull her along with out a fight.  Heather then half listens to his exchange with the girl not really comprehending things yet.  Though when he tossed her over his shoulder it jarred her back to reality.  “Put me the fuck down! NOW!” she yelled at him pounding her fists on his back.  “I didn’t say you cou-” she began but was cut off as the door slammed.  Any other protests were lost to all but their own ears.


Nikki looked at him then looked down.  “Right…” she mumbled a bit confused at the man.  “Your not quite right are you?”  she said with a bit of a chuckle.  Then looks as Rek got on stage.  “Maybe we can continue this conversation another time…” Nikki said giving him a smile of relief.  “It looks like the party is over…” she says giving him a wave as she walked away.  “Not a moment to soon either…” she mumbled as she went to get a key and head to her own room.


“What’s he doing?”  Tony said looking as Dante carried Heather away ignoring her protests.  “Is he going to try and kill her again?”  she asked a bit worried.  Though didn’t move since none of the others seemed overly concerned.  Tony’s attention then turned as Rek announced the end of the party.  “Oh…I guess the party is over…and our dance is done…” she said with a sigh as she gave Shinpachi a smile.  “We should go find our rooms…” she said heading for the front desk but grabbed his hand to pull him with her.  “I really don’t know what to do to get a room…” Tony said smiling at him sheepishly hoping that he would know that he had to help her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2008)

As the music stops and Rek announces the end to the evenings festivities Annie disengages from Shin, "Thanks for the dance fella, you only stepped on my poor feet a couple of dozen times..." she says to him in a teasing fashion. 

Overall, the Gunslinger has tried to stay in the moment but her mind keeps drifting back to him, that fool. How long has it been she thinks since that day when he.....

_I can't just ignore him and pretend that he'll just disappear like he did before_ she thinks. Annie stares at Shin silently and marvels at certain similarities that he possesses with him, both are Swordsmen and they're both grade A knuckleheads. Plus the hoodie always wearing those goddamn hoodies. 

Finally she speaks, "Shin would you die twice for a person?" she asks him. 

*With James - Redwood Tree Island *
"What's the code for your database?" asks James as he stands in a hallway within the interior of the massive Redwood tree that has been hollowed into CP7's Headquarters. James holds up a black suited CP7 agent by the throat, the agents legs dangling several feet off the ground. He and Larissa have been systematically laying waste to the base. 

*Cough* There's nothing in our files but a list of active *cough* pirates..." *cough* mutters the agents weakly as he gasps for air. James nods, "I know...." and he tightens his grip, bones start popping in the agents neck, "Now tell me the code," James repeats.  

*"PUT HIM DOWN!"* yells a voice and suddenly 15 agents appears down the end of the hallway and start firing at James. SNAP! The young swordsman snaps the neck of the CP7 agent and turns to face his new opponents, "One of you has to know the code..." he mutters. 

Ten minutes later James enters an already occupied elevator quite casually, his gloved hands and steel capped boots are smeared with blood. Soothing music plays as the elevator rises and in the corner a young bookish looking woman, wearing glasses and a black suit looks at James with a frightened look and she trembles slightly. 

James looks at her blankly, "Do I have something on my face?" he asks her and he points at his face with his gloved, bloodstained hands. She shakes her head and James calmly gets off at the next floor.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 19, 2008)

"Thanks for the dance fella, you only stepped on my poor feet a couple of dozen times..."Annie teased as they ended thier dance or better said Shin's rather inept attempt at dancing, not only wasn't he the dancing type but the fact he had been overly cautius to evade whatever Annie intended to do.Afterall getting this close to Annie had always ended up badly for Shin.

"Yeah sorry about that, I didn't know it would be that hard to evade those ogerish feet of yours."He regretted saying this rightaway, he had gotten this far without getting smacked,shot or what other unpleasentnes Annie could dish out.

Luckily the girl seemed to ignore his rude reply and did something quite unexpected, the tone was one Shin hadn't heard in a while from Annie.....It sounded as if she was talking serious instead of teasing, mocking, yelling and the list goes on and on.

"Shin would you die twice for a person?" 

He had to take his time on answering this, well mostly because he couldn't make any sense out of this, wether it was the question or him?.....No idea.
"Uhm is that a wise saying or something?"Was his first response."I mean you can only die once so I take it you mean it in a meta....."He regretted that attempt at using a big word like that and decided upon continuening with."A figure of speech kinda way......."

He took another moment to think over what she meant with that and wether or not he would "Would die twice for a person."and then answered with."For someone special I would do whatever it takes, if it would require me to die once, twice or a thousand times?....Then so be it."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 19, 2008)

The cat just looks at her and meows, shaking it's head, it stands, walks away into the open of the deck. Meows one more time and shifts back to her human form, "It's me you idio-" is all Dallas gets out before Hunter passes out onto the ship. 

Dallas looks around and sighs, "Well...There was just too much going on I guess..." she says, picking up the light young woman and sets her on a hammock, changes into her ally cat again and stretches, _'Might as well get some sleep too...'_ she thinks and jumps up, onto Hunter, lays on her stomach and falls into a deep sleep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2008)

Annie roll her eyes as Shin struggles with a simple word such as metaphor. _He really is retarded_ she thinks to herself _but she still finds it amusing in a cute cavemanish kind of way._ 

"For someone special I would do whatever it takes, if it would require me to die once, twice or a thousand times?....Then so be it." Shin finally responds. 

Annie nods, "Yeah I figured you'd say that...typical you...but for me dieing once for someone is enough especially if they...well whatever," she tells the swordsman nor does she feel like elaborating on if she means dieing in a literal or figurative sense. 

Suddenly Annie laughs, "Oh just ignore me, it must be the alcohol it gets me in a thoughtful mood is all," she tells the Swordsman, "Well good night fella...maybe you'll get lucky with some of the floozies running around here..." she says.

*With James...*
The young swordsman stands in front of a large metal vault door. He enters the code that he had finally gotten into a combination lock in the center of the door. As he enters the final number he can hear the lock click. James grabs the handle and opens the giant door. Inside a string of lights flicker on revealing rows upon rows of file cabinets. 

Slowly he strides towards the center of the room scanning the file cabinets. He passes by stack of files reading, *Supernova Pirate Crew Threat Level Assessments* and another file reads *Whitebeard Operational Contigency Plan*. Finally he reaches the far corner where a hand written sign reads, *Scrub Crews*. James immediately heads for this section. 

After five minutes of searching and tossing around files, he finally locates what he's been looking for, a file that reads *Unnamed Rookie Crew* James opens the file and tosses away every profile but inside but one. Gun Genius Annie the profile reads and he scans the summary...

_Was assumed to be dead after Taskforce Absolute Justice Operation but has since been confirmed to be alive. Last known whereabouts, Buster Tower..... 
_
James stares at the photo of a smiling Annie with his traditional blank stare and loses track of time. Suddenly an explosion that shakes the room rocks him out of his daze. _I wonder if that's Larissa_ he thinks. 

James frowns and tosses away the profile of Annie, walking out of the vault room with his black hood shrouding his face.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 19, 2008)

"Yeah I figured you'd say that...typical you...but for me dieing once for someone is enough especially if they...well whatever,"Annie said but as Shin opened his mouth to reply she cut him off by saying."Oh just ignore me, it must be the alcohol it gets me in a thoughtful mood is all,"

If a mental slap on the forehead could've been heard then the Smokin' Samurai would've drawn quite some attention, instead he simply sighed quietly as he thought that this new Annie, who got close to him while not hurting him in the proces, An Annie with who he could actually have a normal coversation with, was the result of alcohol.

Since liqour makes you different it would makes sense that a boozed up Annie would be someone he could actually get along with."Well good night fella...maybe you'll get lucky with some of the floozies running around here..." 

"Goodnight."He replayed quietly, not that he would ever say it but he actually had fun with Annie tonight and was slightly dissapointed that she left.If only she was like this more, then there was good chance she might become the first of the many wives he will have in the future.

"What's a floozie?"He mumbled to himself, that wasn't a word he had ever heard before on Nihonto.

"Floozie:A female that is regarded as tawdry or sexually promiscuos."Alph replied in a tone that made it seem as if there was an invisible dictionary in front of the tall android."Are you aware that the get lucky means to engage in coitus with one of these so called floozies or do you want me to explain these as well?"If anyone else had said this then Shin would've taken this as an insult but the swordsman knows very well the android was simply trying to be helpfull.

"Coitus?"He simply replied."Anyhow enough with the big words Mr. Roboto, before you give me a headache."


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 19, 2008)

_Everett Industries, Alabasta Branch_

In the port town of Duston, Alabasta, a large, palatial building cast a dark shadow over the desert town. This was Everett Industries' Alabasta branch, one of the company's largest factories. It was built quite recently, after the downfall of Crocodile and the subsequent power vacuum in the Alabasta underground allowed Everett Industries to move in effortlessly.

Inside, hundreds of workers busily assembled Everett rifles, the standard of their day. Unbeknowst to them, however, another factory was busy underground, building even more powerful weapons. "How are the Geno Capsules?" A large man in Alabastan clothing asked a tall, robed woman with large glasses, and a disturbingly large nose. "They are doing well. Lady Doremi will be pleased to know that they shall be ready in a few weeks." The two of them looked through a glass window. Behind it was a row of capsules, which contained a green liquid of some kind. "Lady Doremi's power is incredible. With this, we can take over Everett industries, and then, the world!" The large man exclaimed. The woman scientist merely nodded stoically. "I must check the capsules. The formula should already be complete." The woman leaves the glass chamber and enters the underground facility via a lift.

Once there, she walks through the capsules, jotting down notes along the way. "Yes, yes, excellent." She mutters to herself, passing by various other machinery. Eventually she returns back to the glass chamber, and hands the Alabastan the latest report she had after the inspection. That done, she heads back to the surface, her purpose underground finished. Meanwhile, back at the glass chamber, a man in an Everett Industries suit approaches the man the scientist was talking to earlier. "Ah, it's you! Tell Mr. Everett that the gene project of Lady Doremi is going to be a huge suc-" A masive explosion underground rocks the town of Duston. Many thought it was the return of Crocodile. In truth, the underground facility of Everett Industries was completely destroyed, leaving few survivors underground. Luckily, the facility above was evacuated before any of the hapless workers were injured from the explosion. "What...happened..." The Alabastan businessman muttered before passing out.

Outside, many people looked in wonder at the burning Everett Industries building. The female scientist earlier watched the scene from inside a hotel room. "That's how we do things." She said smugly. "DOLPHIN STYLE!" The scientist rips off her clothing to reveal a large, male, muscular body underneath. He removes his long red hair, to reveal a completely bald, blue forehead. Finally he removes his human mask, revealing that he was a fishman all along. He picks up a dendenmushi from the table and begins to talk through it. "Lord Fasola" He began. "This is Daran.It seems your sister has some dark plans for Everett Industries. I shall tell you more when I return, dolphin style." Daran picks up a folder filled with files he acquired from the building, and hides it in his brown coat. He heads for the docks, to his Clipper, and sails back to the Makosou base, reading the files inside his room as he waited for his ship to arrive.

_Aadvent Island_
Matyr oversaw several men plant mines around the base of Wintry peak. As of now, the entire area was off-limits, except of course for those working under Rek's project. "Careful with digging that spike pit, peasant. Large amounts of snow might fall in and render the device useless." He tells one of the workers before returning to his schematics. "Too bad Rek didn't give me more time. I could've built an even deadlier trap." He thinks to himself before returning to supervising the project.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2008)

Shinpachi misheard Tony mistaking "our rooms" for "our room"

"Wh-wh-wh-what?" he looked at her blushing face, not realising it was a mixture of the alcohol and the fact it was her first dance. "um...well I guess..."

He stopped and exhaled through his nose and turned her around to face him

"No! I shall not do that on the first night! I respect you too much and want something deeper than a one night stand!" he said gazing at her, "It... it's not like I don't want to...but..." he looked at her confused face and realised she had no idea what he was talking about. Then he noticed her holding his hand and went red and flustered.

"Umm....sorry...the room! right!"

"Excuse me, I believe a tall white haired gentleman with a lady on his shoulder left a bunch of invites with you. We are from the Overkills and I believe we have a room booked?" he asked the receptionist 

"Him?! He is with you?! Can....can you get him to meet me....I know he has a...." the receptionist said a little flustered

"Um....sure...but could we get our rooms."

She made the same mistake Shinpachi did earlier. 

"Sure. Double bed, room 306. Enjoy!" she left the key and disappeared to put on a more seductive outfit

"Wait!!" but she was gone. He looked at the key and then at Tony. "Um...I'll head back to the boat and sleep there..." he looked outside at the blizzard and gulped hard, knowing full well he won't survive it. He handed Tony the key and started to walk towards the door.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 19, 2008)

Tony looked slightly confused as the woman walked away.  “Um…Ma’am!” she yelled trying to catch the girl but she was long gone.  She sighed then chased after him.  “We can share a room…” Tony said as she grabbed his arm.  She looked outside at the blizzard then up at him in complete innocence.  “If your worried about the size of the bed…It’s not like I take up that much room…” Tony said looking down at herself.  “I don’t think I do anyway…” she said frowning then looked back up at him.  “Please don’t go out in that storm…”  she mumbled worriedly.  “Besides it looks like lots of people have to double up.  I mean Heather and Dante did.  I doubt they really wanted to after what happened.  So since they had to I don’t see why we can’t….” Tony then gives him a big smile grabbing his hand once more to pull him toward the stairs.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2008)

"uh...uh...Tony..." Shinpachi started torn between his moral code and his lust for her, it was obvious what the winner was going to be. Shinpachi would be honourable. He wouldn't do anything. He thought of Dante's ankles to calm himself down

Her innocence was unbelievable. He was glad he was with her as he looked around at the other pirates in the resort. They would have done things to her that would have made the poor girl cry. It was something he couldn't bear to even think about.

He followed her upstairs, her hand still clutching onto his. One thing would be for certain, he would not get one wink of sleep for the entire night.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 19, 2008)

Rek sees Annie separate from her crew. He thinks for a moment and then decides to approach her. "Well, seeing as how you rejected my offer to dance, will it be too much of a bother for me to escort you to your quarters?" Rek asks Annie.

At a clipper in the middle of the ocean, Daran Dolfino trains his footwork on the deck. "Lord Fasola will be pleased." He thinks to himself while firing off several kicks in the air. "Perhaps joining the Makosou was not a horrible idea after all."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2008)

Rek sees Annie separate from her crew. He thinks for a moment and then decides to approach her. "Well, seeing as how you rejected my offer to dance, will it be too much of a bother for me to escort you to your quarters?" Rek asks Annie.

Annie regards Rek for several seconds, clearly gauging if this is just his pitiful attempt to sleep with her or something else. Rek always has his ulterior motives in everything he does. 

"Yeah sure....but if you think that you're gonna do to me what that lunatic (she is obviously referring to Dante) did with that chick then your gonna be short you're manhood before you ever even make it to my bed..." and she elbows Rek in the arm for effect.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 20, 2008)

"Now, now, my dear Annie, I would never do such things without YOUR consent." Rek tells her as they head towards the stairwell leading to the upper floors. "So, what have you and your crew been doing lately?"

Far from the island, a lone ship was sailing slowly towards Aadvent.
"When shall we arrive in the winter island?" A woman with a commanding voice asked her suboordinate. "2 days, milady. Unless of course we-" The sailorw as silenced by a sudden cut to the neck. The other sailors were terrified, as the injury seemed to have appeared randomly on his body. "Do not make suggestions to me unless I say so. Throw his corpse to the sea. The seakings will have his flesh for dinner."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2008)

_Battle of Wyaton Kingdom....._
DINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDING! A loud siren was heard throughout the Wyaton Kingdom alerting all guard forces. Hundreds upon hundreds of guards were summoned in front of the castle, they formed lines that were near perfect and in a timely fashion. One could tell that this was a well rehearsed drill. Their attire resembled that of ancient roman guardians. They each wielded long spears with a shield and a helment. These guards were surely ready for an all out battle.

From a balcony attached to the castle came a king. He had gray hair with a long beardand his face was aged. He wore a long red robe sporting his crown. "Today men, we are being attacked by tyrants, PIRATES! We are the kingdom of Wyaton! We will defend our country with all of our hearts and spirit! The king spoke. *"YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"* All of the guards bellowed in a war cry.  *KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!* Out in the distance, a loud explosion was seen and heard coming from the Oak Tree section. Cries and screams of the citizens of Wyaton could be heard. "There's no time to be wasting here! Now go and protect our beloved Kingdom! The soldiers began to disperse into groups and each went off into 1 of the 4 sections. A group stayed behind to guard the castle itself.

_Oak Tree section of Wyaton..._
The earth beneath the gigantic Oak tree is in peril. The chaos pirates that were assigned to this section had already caused major havock. Things were ablaze. The pirates were just about to set the trademark oak tree ablaze when the guards began to arrive. "HALT PIRATES!" One of the guards yelled. The guards began to charge the chaos pirates.

_Willow Tree section of Wyaton..._
The Chaos pirates assigned to this area were living up to their name of the Chaos pirates. Members in this area had brought along canons with them and were mindlessly firing around like a child with a gun. Other chaos pirate members were destroying homes, neighborhoods, the land itself. The citizens of the Willow tree section were virtually helpless............... until the guards arrived. "OH THANK ODA WE'RE SAVED! THE GUARDS HAVE ARRIVED!" An elderly man said with tears rolling down his face as were many other people. The Giant Willow tree swayed gently in the wind.

_Evergreen Tree section of Wyaton..._
The evergreen section of Wyaton had troubles with flooding year round because of it's position on the island. It was below sea level. The citizens developed a clever way to protect their beloved section of the island. A dam! Boyang casually walked through the willow tree section miming the act of building a wall. In fact, it looked as if he was constructing a maze. When Boyang was finished, he looked fatigued from this performane. Mime maze. Boyang said in his head while sweat dripping down his facing, disrupting his face paint. Boynag then went up to wear the controls for the dam was at. He took out the workers with some mime antics and he opened the dam. The sea plunged into the willow tree section and reacting to the invisible mime walls, formed a watery maze. It resembled an interrigation field.

_Big Tree section of Wyaton..._
Things were absolutely crazy in the big tree section of Wyaton. Yingoru was going ballistic with his sword techniques and no one was near strong enough to stop him. "Hahahaha! This is waaaaaaaaaay to easy! Bunch of weaklings!" Lunar teachnique: Flying crescent blade! Yingoru slashed the air and a flying slash attack which resembled a crescent moon flew through the air and slashed down houses in succession. He repeated this attack a few times. The guards began to single in on Yingoru while he was on his mini rampage. "Finally some entertainment." Yingoru said in glee.

_Marching up towards the castle...._
Darver was walking at a rather slow pace heading towards the castle. The odd thing is though, he's walking slowly but is still making as much process as a jogging man would cover. The castle was coming into sight and Darver kept his cold gaze on it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2008)

"Now, now, my dear Annie, I would never do such things without YOUR consent." Rek tells her as they head towards the stairwell leading to the upper floors. "So, what have you and your crew been doing lately?"

Annie shrugs, "Same old same old, foiling terrorist plots, kidnappings, busting into a high security Marine Base, usual stuff..." says Annie with a chuckle but then she stops in the stairs suddenly and frowns, "Also I saw James face on a bounty poster recently...he resurfaced again..." she says quietly.

A pained look appears on her face as if recalling a terrible memory, "Last time I tried so hard to help him but now he seems even more far gone," her eyes water slightly, "If I go after him again its gonna come to a bad end...and this time one of us is going to stay dead..." she says bitterly.

"Do you know anything about a group called The Makaosu?" Annie asks Rek.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 20, 2008)

"From what I've heard they're a terrorist organization bent on the destruction of the WG. Cousin Fasola knows a lot about it. If you wish, I may contact him so that we may learn more about it. " A brief silence follows Rek's words, before he adds more information for Annie. "Still trying to save him, I take it? He'll find his way, worry not. If it is needed, I shall knock some sense into his head myself. Did I forget to mention he's getting pretty good? I believe he has the potential to surpass your father." Rek ceases to speak when he metions Annie's father. There was still a lot of animosity between him and the sniper.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2008)

"From what I've heard they're a terrorist organization bent on the destruction of the WG. Cousin Fasola knows a lot about it. If you wish, I may contact him so that we may learn more about it."

"Still trying to save him, I take it? He'll find his way, worry not. If it is needed, I shall knock some sense into his head myself. Did I forget to mention he's getting pretty good? I believe he has the potential to surpass your father." Rek ceases to speak when he mentions Annie's father. There was still a lot of animosity between him and the sniper.

"I don't like your cousin...well any of your cousins really they're more snobbish then you are..." grunts Annie but she sighs, "I guess if they can give you any leads, I'd appreciate it though..." 

As Rek and Annie walk through the hallway towards her room, Annie shakes her head, "No James won't find his way..." she mutters, "You forget what he did to me..." Annie says and she taps her heart, "And to hell with that bastard...he's not my father. If he cared he'd do somethin' about it but he's a soulless, apathetic bastard,"  Annie says bitterly. 

They reach the door to the Gunslingers room and Annie looks at Rek blankly, "I'm gonna go after him...he's got to be stopped," she says quietly, "Please don't tell my crew. I don't want to get them involved in this."  

Then she kisses Rek on the cheek, "And this time don't interfere like you did last time..." she says.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 20, 2008)

Then she kisses Rek on the cheek, "And this time don't interfere like you did last time..." she says. Rek chuckles slightly at Annie's words. "Well, saving you did almost cost me my inheritance.... and my life." Rek's nonchalant face disappears, and he looks into Annie's eyes seriously. "Don't do anything stupid. I don't know what I'd do if..." 

Upstairs, Jun places the half-asleep Cass on her bed. She was heavier than she looked, Jun thought. "Such a tiring night. I guess it is time for me to retire as well."  She walks out of the room and turns off the lights, smiling a bit when she sees Cass drool.

Outside, progress was fast in the construction of many deathtraps, which will be used tomorrow morning. Near the peak, Matyr laughs maniacly as the centerpiece of his plan is planted at the top of the island. "Those peasants will tremble at the sight of my ultimate machine!" He rants, before retreating inside a make-shift hut where Ruru was serving hot rea.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2008)

"Don't do anything stupid. I don't know what I'd do if..."

Annie shrugs, "You'd just find another incredibly cute, blonde, gunslinger to amuse yourself with..." she responds. For a second she thinks about asking him in but that ship has long left harbor, "Goodnight fella..." she says, winking at Rek and she enters her room. 

_Elsewhere..._
Clemens lays expectantly in her bed wearing a revealing nightgown. Her room is dimly lit by candles and a soothing music plays. After some time has passed she looks at her watch and pounds her fist against the backboard of her bed. 

"Hmpf...screw that ugly no good noble anyway...Hawthorne is rich too!" she exclaims defiantly...then Clemens frowns, "But Rek is richer..." she mumbles.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 20, 2008)

Annie shrugs, "You'd just find another incredibly cute, blonde, gunslinger to amuse yourself with..." she responds. For a second she thinks about asking him in but that ship has long left harbor, "Goodnight fella..." she says, winking at Rek and she enters her room. 

"But I wouldn't trade everything for just any cute, blonde gunslinger, now would I?" Rek says to himself before heading outside, to the base of the mountain. There was a small blizzard brewing up in the island, but it as relatively weak in comparison to most winter squalls. "How are things going up there?" Rek asks Matyr, who had just arrived to the base of the mountain. "Pretty good, all we need is another hour and the entire gauntlet will be ready." Rek smiles evilly before being handed a cup of warm tea by Ruru. "Excellent...they'll be all in for quite a surprise I must say." Rek, Matyr and Ruru head inside the hotel, away from the snowfall.

In a small resort at the other side of the island, not a single drop of snow fell upon the rooftop. A large,old pirate had taken over the resort, and was snoring very loudly inside his room.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2008)

Joseph was wandering around the halls looking for the marine who took his crews weapons. ?Damn this place is big.? He scratched his head as he walked toward a fork in the hall. ?What?s this doing here?? He picked up the fork and tossed it back. ?Now, do I go left or right?? Joseph looked down the right path. ?GUAAAH!!!? A dreadful scream echoed from the darkness. ?Hmm.? He then turned to the left.. ?Silent, I like silent.? 

Joe then made his way down the left hall. ?Ah, peace and quiet, that?s always a good sig-? Joseph was cut off by a fist making contact with his jaw. Sending him rolling backwards and into a wall. ?Guh?? He stood up and popped his jaw. ?What the hell was that?? The sounds of boots began to echo louder and louder. ?Guess I picked wrong.? He laughed and looked forward.

From the little light in the hall, he could see black boots, as the figure moved forward he could see even more. ?Ah? crap??: Joseph commented. In front of him stood a women, with long purple hair and a chef?s uniform. ?Haha? it?s uh.. been a while eh?? He rubbed the back of his head. ?Shut it Rodgers.? The women cracked her knuckles and charged forward. ?SLICING PALM!!!?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2008)

_Battle of Wyaton......_
The guards had finally arrived at the three sections of Wyaton (minus the evergreen tree section because of massive flooding). The pirates and the guards engagded in battle throughout the Oak, Willow, and Big tree sections. The guards freatly outnumbered the pirates in quantity but the pirates were more powerful in quality. For the most part, things were at a stand still.

_Big tree section...._
"Lunar Technique: Dancing blade of the crescent moon!" Yingoru had just finished up his crescent moon dance technique. A crescent moon was carved into the earth and most guards inside the crescent moon were sliced down. But, there was still many more guards eager to protect their country. Yingoru was very skilled with his blade but even he couldn't fend off the massive number of guards. They kept charging him with their spears. Yingoru continued to hack and slash wherever he saw a guard. Then, a spear impaled him in the back. "GAH!" Yingoru let out a cry of pain. He stumbled for a moment and pulled the spear out. He coughed up a bit of blood. His movements became much more slow and he would need medical attention soon.

The guards would show no mercy. They continued to charge Yingoru and Yingoru actually had to go on the defensive. Things were looking bleak for him until a group of guards were grabbed by some invisible rope and pulled away. Boyang stood some distance away, the obvious culprit of the act. "Mime round up." Boyang said in his head. Yingoru looked both relieved and angry to see Boyang. "Damn you mime! I didn't ask for your stupid help! As if I couldn't handle these guys on my own!" Yingoru yelled out. Boyang gave Yingoru a "you need to stop lying" look and Yingoru's face turned red with anger. From then on, the 2 fought the guards as one.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 20, 2008)

Eric vs The Moose Marine-

Eric: This guy sure can take a beating...
The Moose Marine charges at Eric, his horns facing front. He manages to dodge the attack and then he points his two hands like guns at him.
Eric: Double Chain Bullet!
The chains fire and wrap around each of his horns. Eric is quickly pulled forward and leaps on the marines back.

Moose Marine: What're you doing! Get off me scrub!
Eric: How do you work this thing.
He says as he pulls the chains back, causing the creature to slam into the wall head first.
Eric: Aha...not too hard now is it.
He says with a devilish look on his face. He continues to cause the moose man to slam into walls one after another until he finally shouts out in rage.

Moose Marine: That's enough!!!
He stops himself short causing Eric to fall forward and land right in front of him. 
Moose Marine: Got you now...
He delivers a punch to Eric sending him flying backwards.
Eric: Who's got who now?
Eric says as he falls backwards, causing the chains to tighten and sending the Marine face down into the ground, hard. 

Eric: And I'm not finished yet!
He gives a strong pull on the chains managing to send the large creature flying towards him. He winds up a punch and delivers it right to his face, making a loud cracking sound and sending him to the floor, detransformed once again.

Eric walks over to the man lying on the ground, barely concious. He points his finger at his head from his position standing tall above him, and casting a shadow over him. 
Eric: Chain Bullet.

He fires the bullet, and it narrowly misses his head and slams into the ground. Eric retracts it and sighs.
Eric: If I were a pirate you'd be dead right now. I wonder who this training session was really for...
He walks away, and the marine passes out in shock.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2008)

?GET BACK HERE!? Hana shouted while Joseph ran for dear life. ?I SAID SORRY!!!? He yelled, turning down another hallway. ?SORRY DOESN?T CUT IT!? She leaped  into the air and heel dropped the ground, sending  a slicing attacking towards Joseph. ?She got a hell of a lot stronger since the 
last time I saw her??  

Joseph failed to pay attention to what was ahead of him and, CRACK! He hit his head on a low hanging pipe.?Urgh?.?  He rubbed his head and looked around. Everything was blurry but there seemed to be something standing over him. As his sight came back, he saw Hana, arms crossed, looming over him like a vulture. 

?Any last words?? She asked. ?Yes, just a few..? Joseph jumped up ?VOLTRON FORCE ASSEMBLE!!? He shouted, throwing his right arm into the air. ?That was a cartoon.? Hana commented. ?Worth a shot?? Joseph rubbed the back of his head.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 20, 2008)

_Nikki_

“Oh seriously…” Nikki said scratching her head slightly.  “Where the hell am I?” she mumbled looking at the key in her hand and the numbers on the rooms around her.  “Not even close.  How in the hell could I get lost in a hotel!” she yelled at no one but the empty halls.  Nikki then stormed down another hall finding numbers similar to her key.  “Perfect!” she said in relief walking down the hall looking at the numbers.  “One more should do it!” she then stepped once more seeing another hallway.  “Fucking figures it stops just before my room number!” she yelled feeling complete tormentented by the whole evening.

_Tony_

“Okay…” Tony said still holding his hand as she moved forward.  “327...we need 306...” she said looking back and smiling at him.  “You know what?  I have never stayed in a hotel.”  Tony said excitedly.  “I have only slept in my room at home and the one on the ship.  This is going to be so exciting!”  she said with a giggle as she looked back at him.  “And you get to share my adventure with me!”  Tony said smiling.  “Here it is!” she added as she unlocked the door.  The door swung open and she rushed inside dropping his hand just before she got to the bed so she could jump up on it.  “It’s like a slumber party!” Tony said smiling as she dropped to her butt.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 20, 2008)

Fluck mumbled as he felt someone pull off his boot. That was good, he thought. Since someone had pulled off his boot, he was near humans. They would definitely release and save him from this huge snowball. Salvation was near!

...

Very near! Any second now, he would certainly be saved! Besides, he could hear a very large amount of people, and they were probably having a party of sorts. Surely nobody would leave him to die and freeze to death like this, they had compassion, they had a heart! Even if they were really evil people, they would at least get him out of this snowball and beat him up, right?

...

Maybe they were all sleeping or something. Yeah, that had to be it. There was no reason anyone would ignore a huge snowball in the middle of a gathering.

....

"Fuck you, Chaos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 20, 2008)

Gintoki, was completely disheartened that he didn't get to sing a duet. He had so many great ideas. Then he saw something that cheered him up; the big pile of snow. He ran towards it and hugged it

"You won't ever throw stuff at me will you? Stupid saxophone..." he mumbled. He grinned and then started to make a snowman. He took more and more snow and stopped in horror as he saw a frozen human foot sticking out. Sougo came round counting his tips

"L-l-l-look!" Gintoki pointed, "I think there's a dead body in there."

"So what? you've killed loads of people."

"Yes, but I know what I did. This is just...weird." he poked the foot and saw the other foot but with a boot on it.

"Oh I heard about this. They said somewhere on the grand line there's a strange creature that steals your boot and kills you and freezes you into a snowball on top of a mountain. I think the name was a yetigora." Sougo said trying to freak out Gintoki, it worked

"You mean there's a Yetogora on this island??!" Gintoki shouted in panic

"Yetigora. And I think so. Since you found the exposed foot first, it looks like you're the one going down next. Nice knowing you."

"Wait! There must be soething I can do!" Gintoki said almost crying with fear.

"Well, you have to kiss the foot that you found and run in the snow. Naked." 

Without any hesitation, Gintoki stripped, kissed the exposed foot several times and ran into the cold. Sougo grinned evilly and figured he'd try the same with Tony as he dug through the snow to find the frozen man
-----------------------

Shinpachi nervously stood at the door unwilling to shut it and be alone in a bedroom with the girl he was falling in love with. 

"Slumber party. Won't be too much slumber for me though." he mumbled to himself

"Yeah! this is great. Just you and me. Alone. Dammit! Tony! give me a pillow! I ...have to stand guard here incase some bad folk try and get in, I'll sleep later but don't worry about me OK." Shinpachi lied.

'shitshitshit' he thought as he closed the door and breathed in deeply.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2008)

It's nighttime on Aadvent Island. Annie sleeps in the king sized bed of her lavish hotel room but it is a restless sleep for the Gunslinger. She tosses and turns back and forth, mumbling half finished sentences under her breath. Suddenly the door bell rings and she opens her eyes almost immediately sitting upright. A cold sweat breaks out on her forehead and she looks at the door. Again the bell rings, instinctively Annie reaches under her pillow and grabs her Gold Revolvers as the door explodes inward rattling the entire room. 

Annie rolls over the bed and lands on her stomach on the carpeted floor, aiming with her guns and firing through the underside of the bed. She can see the black steel capped boots of the assailant and her blood chills. Suddenly the boots disappear and a figure lands on her bed striking downward at Annie with a large sword like weapon. The gunslinger rolls to the side as the sword stabs straight through the floor, she flips to her feet and aims at the figure. 

"JAMES!?!?" she hollers frantically. The blonde haired swordsman stands on her bed with his Gunblade outstretched at Annie. 

"Don't do this!" Annie yells at him, her trigger fingers twitch, aching to fire the way they've been trained to do. James looks at her with a blank expression and charges at Annie with amazing speed. Annie refuses to fire and makes a break for the door, sprinting with all her speed but James is faster and he tackles Annie slamming her against the wall. The gunslinger gasps for air and executes a leg sweep from the floor at his legs but James casually bats away her kick with his shin and lifts Annie into the air by her throat. 

James ruthlessly tightens his grip on Annie's throat crushing her windpipe and sneers at her, "Die like mom did...." he says and he impales her in the chest with his Gunblade. Blood rockets out of Annie's mouth and her body spasms momentarily, then she goes limp. The swordsman casually retracts his gunblade from Annie's chest and she falls to the carpeted floor leaving a pool of blood, her eyes wide with shock. James looks down at Annie's dead body for several seconds and he kneels down. Slowly his gloved hand reaches outward and closes Annie's eyes. 

This dream will repeat over and over again in Annie's mind with slight variations but the same result until she wakes up in the early morning.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

_Nikki_

?One more fucking time!? Nikki snapped as she moved down yet another hall way.  ?These numbers?are nothing like mine!?  she yelled storming down the hall and turning her a corner.  Tears of frustration popped into her eyes she leaned her forehead on a door to calm herself.  ?I just need to find room 349...? she said with a frustrated sigh.  She looked up knowing the occupants of the room would be rushing to the door from the banging.  Nikki looked at the little brass plate with the numbers on it.  ?*349*?  She closed her eyes as if she imagined it then opened them once more.  The numbers remained unchanged.  ?Doesn?t that fucking figure?? she grumbled unlocking the door and going inside.  She tossed the key on the table and just fell onto the bed.


_Tony_

?Shinpachi??  Tony said crawling off the bed and walking over to him.  ?Are you okay?  Nobody is going to come in.  Didn?t someone say something about a no violence thing??  Tony said smiling at him.  ?So you don?t have to worry about it.  The door is locked nobody is going to come in here.?  She said taking his hand and pulling him back into the room.  ?Besides, if someone came in they would make a lot of noise and you would wake up, right?? she said with a sigh looking up at him hoping she had convinced him.  ?Though thanks for looking out for me.? Tony giggled slightly as she reached up and kissed him on the cheek.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 21, 2008)

_Battle of Wyaton Kingdom......_
Darver Grenguo casually approaches the the glorious castle of Wyaton without a hint of care on his face. The many guards surrounding the entrance immediately spots Darver and take an offensive stance. In the back row of the guards stands a large man, more bulkier and taller than all the other guards. He appeared to be the captain of guardian forces. 

Darver continued to approach the castle casually and then he stopped in his tracks. He noticed all the guards in the area blocking his path, his destiny. This annoyed Darver. *"Move now, or face my wrath."* Darver said in his deep, death defying voice. 

The man who was the captain of the guards gave Darver a nasty look. "How dare you threaten the imperial guards of Wyaton. My name is Rhizone and I'm the captain of the imperial guards. I'm here to tell you that your journey comes to an end right here right now. You cannot bring down our great country!" Rhizone said in a heroic tone. 
Rhizone's mini speech had an effect on the other imperial guards as they  suddenly seemed stronger and more confident.

Darver closed his eyes for a moment and sighed. *"You along with all the people in this worthless country mean nothing to me. You're all just pawns. Weaklings such as yourselves hold no place in this world."* Darver said as he spoke to them with closed eyes.

The words Darver said struck a nerve in Rhizone and all the other imperial guards. "Men, show no mercy to this man. Kill him! FIRST ROW CHARGE!" Rhizone commanded. The first row began to charge Darver. Darver slowly opened his eyes to see about 15 guards coming at him. *"Aura handou."* Darver raised his leg and shot a roundhouse kick at the group. They were still a great distance away from Darver. A dark gray force shot from Darver's leg as he kicked. It blasted right at the charging guards and connected. It had an explosive impact! It set all the guards flying in different directions. They fell to the ground, KO'd.

Rhizone along with the other imperial guards couldn't believe what they just saw. Their eyes were wide open in awe along with their mouths. Rhizone then changed his expression to a satisfied look. "You must be a devil fruit user just like me. Good, I know how to handle you." Darver continued to look at Rhizone with an indifferent expression. *"I don't need the power of a devil fruit to be powerful. The power that I weild is that of my own aura. You can't win."* Darver said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2008)

A drunken Jessie stumbles through the hallway to her room, the girl had consumed far too much alcohol for her own good. She had never been to any fancy parties like this and was overwhelmed with all the pomp and circumstance of the evening.

"Where's my room?" Jessie mumbles as she looks at all the numbered signs on each door. She is so drunk that she doesn't realize that her room number is printed on her key tag. 

"Hmm...347.....348....was it 348....no, no, no, HYAYAHAHAHAHAHA!" she laughs drunkenly,  "I'm not that drunk!" The number on her key tag reads 348 ironically. 

Then Jessie staggers in front of room *349* and looks at the door quizzically, "Yeah I think it was this one!" she exclaims. Jessie reaches out a wavering hand and tries to insert the key into the lock but misses the first three times and almost loses her balance. Then finally she hits the bullseye on her fourth attempt and tries to insert the key and turn it. 

"HUH!?" the key won't turn to her immense surprise. She wriggles the key around but it doesn't give then she violently shakes the door knob. "HEY DOOR OPEN UP!!" she yells, "MISTER KEY ORDERS YOU TO OPEN UP!!" she commands. After a minute of fiddling with the lock Jessie becomes angry and loses her composure. 

"OPEN UP YOU MEAN DOOR!!" Jessie shouts in outrage and she applies a fraction of her strength to the door knob and pulls the door right off its hinges. Jessie flings away the door into the hallway and enters the room, totally unmindful of the woman who is already occupying the bed. 

She staggers up to the bed and faceplants right onto the edge of the bed. Within seconds she starts snoring


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2008)

Shinpachi gulped hard as the door closed behind them and then blushed redder than a tomato when she kissed him on the cheek.

"T-t-t-t-t-tony!! I...I...like...." he couldn't bring himself to say the last word. He moved her gently to one side, went into the bathroom and quietly pulled some of his hair out in frustration. He breathed in calmly. 

"Right Shinpachi, just calm down. You can do this. Just have to tell her that you....Argh! I can't do it. OK, leave it for now. Just friends for now." he calmed down. Just then the door bell rang. Shinpachi quickly went to the door and opened it. 

"Hello, compliments of the manager." he received a basket of fruit, which he thought was nice. He put it down on the desk. He had calmed down a lot now and was back to normal

"Hey Tony, check it out! Free stuff!" completely unaware that there were free condoms, lurking underneath the fruit.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 21, 2008)

With Joseph.

He sits on the edge of a bed, just looking out. Blinking every now and then.

With Bolt..

He too sits, looking forward, only he sits on a chair, arms folded, eye twitching and foot taping.

With James.

He?s sitting on a dresser, looking in front of him. Holding the food he?d taken close to himself.

With Rex.

?Right?? He was leaning against a wall. ?Seeing as no one seems ta be sayin it.? He then points his finger out. ?Why da hell are we all in the same room?? Jason shrugged. ?I?m not sleeping in the same room with these idiots?? Bolt looked at James. ?Hey, this is my food.? James gave them all a mean look. ?Look. No one be wantin yer sugar with some meat.? Jason looked at his crew.

?Beds mine.? The other three quickly jumped up in anger.* ?LIKE HELL IT IS!?* they shout in unison. ?I?m the captain, there?s one bed. I get the bed. It?s pirate law.? He then buried himself under the covers. ?Turn the light off please.? WHAM! The three men hit him.* ?IT?S NOT PIRATE LAW!? *Jason shrugged. ?Then what? You want to fight for the bed??

Rex, James and Bolt grin ?I?m sure there is plenty of room for a fight outside.? Bolt suggested. ?Winner gets the comfy bed, losers sleep on the floor.? James added. ?Right, it be soundin good to me.? Rex smirked. ??. You guys fight, I?m sleeping.? Jason laid back down and threw the blanket over himself.* ?LIKE HELL YOU ARE!?*


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

_Nikki_

Nikki slept on through the ruckus at her door.  She was completely exhausted from her bouts of anger and frustration and the few drinks she had snuck when no one was looking that the world around her was non-existent.  Her dreams were unsettled as she groaned the scene with Dante carrying Heather up the stairs replaying over and over in her head.  Nikki tossed restlessly her arm draping across her unknown companion.


_Tony_

As Shinpachi ran into the bathroom Tony slipped off her shoes wiggling her toes slightly into the soft carpet.  Tony quickly stripped her dress off tossing it carelessly on the bed as she wrapped herself in the small satin robe hanging on the back of the door.  She was tying the belt of the robe as the bell rang and Shinpachi brought the basket in.

“Free stuff?  Really?”  Tony said looking at the fruit.  “Perfect!  I am so hungry!  I didn’t get anything to eat…” she mumbled as she moved to stand next to him.  Tony tossed her long hair behind her back as she began looking through.  She grabbed a strawberry and beganto eat it delicately as a small drip of juice rolled lightly down her chin as she continued perused the other things in the box.  “Oh look!”  she says pulling out some watery peach scented lotion hidden toward the bottom.  “Lotion!  Though it looks a bit watery…”  Tony said setting it to the side with a shrug as she pulled out a small square package.  “What are these?”  She asks innocently as she opened the package pulling out it’s contents.  “Balloons?”  Tony said slightly confused as it dangled from her fingers.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 21, 2008)

Outisde-

?It?s cold.? Jason sighed. ?Ok, what are the rules?? James looked at Bolt. ?Last one standing gets the bed. Everything?s allowed.? The three grin, This is gonna be a fun fight. ?My toes feel numb.? Jason thought to himself. ?Ready.? Bolt looked at James. ?Set.? James turned his head to Rex. ?Go.? The three all turned their attacks onto Jason. 

?Sakura Storm!?? Gorilla Punch!??G MAJOR!? Jason sighs as his men attack him. ?Flight mask.? He puts on the eagle mask and is launched into the air. ?AHHHHHHHH!!? WOOSH! He zips past a window. 

Inside-

?What are those idiot?s up to now.? Belle comments, while Jason flies past her window. She then turns and looks at the bathroom door. ?Are you done yet.? She shouts. ?Five more minutes~? Eve calls back. ?Ah~? She lies back in the bathtub and blows some bubbles out of her hand. ?There?s only one thing that can make this better.? She leans back further into the water till her head is submerged. 

CRASH! Jason falls through the ceiling and into the tub. ?Hmm?? Eve sits up. ?GUAH!? Jason quickly comes up for air. ?Where am I?? He looks around and sees Eve blushing. ?This is so sudden~? She says. Grabbing her cheeks. ?What the hell is going on in there?? Belle bursts into the bathroom. ?JASON!?? 

?Gotta go.? He jumps out of the tub and begans to run, but turns back. ?Forgot this.? Jason reaches into the tub and grabs his hat. ?Strength mask.? He puts on a strength mask and jumps out the window, making his way back to the fight. ?What the hell is going on here?? Belle grabbed the bridge of her nose and sighed. ?You ruined it.? Eve gave Belle a soul stabbing glare.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2008)

Shinpachi was close to breaking point. His hand was in his pocket and was digging into his thigh, trying to produce enough pain for him to distract him from Tony's innocently seductive manner. The fact that she didn't know was making him go crazy. If just one more thing happened he would not be able to control himself.

He smiled weakly at Tony, almost in tears and put his hand on her shoulder, his head drooping downwards like a general who had lost the war

"Well, I've eaten so you can have all the goodies. One day I or someone else will explain to you what these are, but right now I'm a little tired ok? night night" Shinpachi said smiling

He went to the bed, grabbed a pillow and curled up on the floor beside the bed, his long coat for a quilt. He had slept in much rougher conditions and was grateful at least for the carpet. He tried to calm his mind, though Tony's face and sweet angelic voice kept flooding into his head.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 21, 2008)

The Little Tree Pirate Male Battle Royal-

James looks around at the rest of the crew, "Hah! You are all tired from your partying but The Great Red Monkey came prepared!" He draws out five sugar packs, swiftly rips them open and swallows them, package and all.

"You're only supposed to eat the sugar inside mate,"  Rex says confused, "What was the point of opening them in the first place!" Bolt shouts facepalming. "Guess he's not as focused as he says."

James transforms into Chimpanzee point and does a few backflips in place, "Whoooo! Lets do this!"  He rushes forward, arms swinging in every direction, "Chimpanzee Flurry!"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2008)

Tony looked at Shinpachi slightly confused.  “Explain what exactly?” she said looking at him as she stood in front of her.  “Why does it seem like I am always missing something?”  Tony asked him quietly though he just went to lay down.  She shrugged silently and continued to dig into the basket.  She had a few more strawberries and a banana before she decided that maybe bed would be a good choice.

Placing everything back into the basket or throwing it away she turned seeing Shinpachi on the floor once more.  “Sometimes I feel like your laughing at me…” Tony mumbled walking toward the bed.  She pulled off the top comforter and covered him with it.  She brushed his hair back from his face and kissed on the cheek once more.  Tony stood then and stretching over him she climbed into the bed falling asleep quickly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2008)

Jessie snores on the edge of the bed and a little dribble of drool slides down the corner of her mouth. The drunken Shipwright is totally oblivious to the stranger sleeping next to her and she snores away contentedly. As an arm drapes around her back, Jessie smiles and giggles, "That feels so wonderful Tatsu...." she mumbles with her eyes closed and she sidles herself closer to the woman and snuggles up to her. In Jessie's dream she is a helpless maiden and Tatsu is a knight in shining armor rescuing her from a giant Dragon. She giggles once more then starts snoring again. 

_Elsewhere..._
Garrick strides down the hallway towards his room as he strides with a perpetual snarl on his face he encounters a ripped off door on the floor and up ahead is an open entrance. Garrick immediately cracks his knuckles hoping that its some thief or intruder that he can pound on, Being among these vile scum Pirates has made him feel infected and delivering some justice will certainly help him feel better. 

He strides towards the busted entrance expecting some nefarious masked intruder but instead his eyes widen when he sees two women sleeping side by side in a bed. He recognizes Jessie immediately from that goddamn rookie crew and shakes his head in disgust, stomping away through the hallway. 

"WHORES!" he shouts in disgust but he's just angry that he can't get in on the action, though he'll never admit it. Garrick casually reaches for a handkerchief and wipes his nose as he walks to his room.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 21, 2008)

A group of shadowy figures were sitting around at a table.  A denden mushi rang.  One of the figures picked it up.  "Yes? I see.  I'll send oneof them over," he said.  He turned to the rest of the group.  "Our Alabasta factory was just destroyed.  We need to send over an agent to investigate.  It was much more than a simple terrorist action.  An underground factory, unregistered, was also uncovered.  Lady Doremi was the owner of the factory."  The other figures glanced at each other.  "We'll need to send someone strong if we're going to investigate in her business," another figure said.  The figure who received the call nodded.  "I'm sending Page."   

_The Grand Line, a large skiff... _ 

Robert Page was sitting in a leather chair, looking through reports when a denden mushi next to him rang.  He sighed and picked it up.  "Page." His face broke into a frown when he heard who was on the other end.  "You want me to waste my time investigating some factory?! I have much more important work to do.  Stop wasting my time with menial tasks like these.  What?! Demote me? Why you- Alright.  I'll go."  Page stood up and headed on deck.  He flipped some switches.  The boat's state of the art motor slowly flickered to life and sent the skiff towards Alabasta.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2008)

_The New World - _
"I'm a two hundred million dollar bounty Pirate you jackoff!!! A FUTURE YONKOU AND I GO WHERE I WANT TO GO!!!" yells a Pirate with an eyepatch on his right eye and a mansized Buster sword in his hands.  

Jack stands several feet away from the man with his hands in his pockets. He shakes his head, "Why are you being so difficult huh? The company has offered you a prestigious opportunity to spawn a new generation of Swordsmen," then he shrugs, "You should feel proud...you were our second choice after Mihawk turned us down. All you have to do is come to our main facility so we can takes some samples from your body and then thats that. You'll be rewarded handsomely as well."

The Pirate shakes his head, "Screw you pal, I'm my own man and I'm not gonna be some guinea pig! Besides I'm goin' to the war to confront Mihawk...I heard he's gonna be fightin' with the Marines. Perfect time for me to challenge him in the chaos," he casually swings his Buster Sword in a blaze of speed and a giant cannon of air hurtles past Jack, violently fluttering his black trenchcoat and prematurely graying hair. Jack however doesn't flinch and remains calm with his hands in his pocket. The air cannon continues traveling for almost a mile and hits a large mountain far in the distance, causing a landslide. 

The Pirate laughs and sneers at Jack, "You see my power!? Now leave me the fuck alone!" he snarls at Jack. Jack shakes his head and sighs, "Who said that you had a choice?" he asks. A half hour later Jack appears at the docks carrying the Pirate on his shoulder. He bleeds slightly from the right side of his forehead, his trenchcoat is gone and his black suit is torn in various places but he seems otherwise unharmed. Jack dumps the Pirate onto his boat and shackles his wrists and feet then he activates a den den mushi on his wrist.

*"Go ahead..." * says a voice. 

"Operation successful, I'll rendezvous with the collection team within the hour," Jack responds. 
*
"Good work oh yeah and by the way Jack I heard something interesting about your daughter..."* says the voice. Jack narrows his eyes at the den den mushi, "If you make a joke I'm going to..."

*"Annie's alive," *interjects the voice, *"She popped up on the grid a week ago..."*

Jack leans back against the railing and smiles ruefully, "Atta girl..." he mutters.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 21, 2008)

_Everett Industries Ship, the Calm Belt_

Doremi Du Mortis sits alone in her cabin, browsing through some files from the company. "How sad...the quality of agents has certainly went down these past few years..." She looks over the window of her room and sees a shooting star fall into the sea. "An interesting omen..."

_Aadvent_
Rek is inside his room, sleeping peacefully in his bed. The noble's sleep is peaceful, and filled with sweet dreams.

In his mind, Rek stood before a massive ruin, thousands of years old. Hundreds of relics from ages past filled the ruin. At its center was a massive poneglyph, which to Rek was the most beautiful thing he ever saw. "Mine...it's all mine..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 21, 2008)

_Battle of Wyaton..._
Rhizone stared Darver down throughout the explanation of his aura ability. As the explanation came to an end, Rhizone began to crack his knuckles and neck as he knew he would have to meet Darver in combat. The rest of the imperial guards were preparing to launch their spears at Darver and impal him. They each took a stance and threw them straight at Darver at an amazing speed. No average human would have the reaction or speed to dodge them.

The spears surprisingly flew right through Darver. Right through him. All of the imperial guards looked dumbfounded at what they just saw. "This isn't possile! You just explained that you weren't a devil fruit user and now attacks phase through you like a logia. You LIAR!" Rhizone said in a fury of rage.

_*"Aura quick-step."*_ A voice said high above the imperial guards. The image that was once on the ground had began to disperse into what looked like an illusion. Darver was high above the guards with his legs crunched up to his chest as if he was going to execute a canonball into a swimming pool. Darver's dark gray aura was appearing around his feet. He forcefully thrust his legs down in mid-air and a much larger aura force was shot at the imperial guards. *"Double Aura handou."* Darver said. The aura hit the ground causing a sort of shockwave, sending the guards and every direction. It even created a nice sized crater. 

Rhizone had evaded the attack just in time. He was breathing heavily. The smoke and dust began to clear and the silhouette of Darver's body was seen. Rhizone was now standing face to face with Darver. "Just what the hell are you? Being in two places at once, shooting weird gray energy at us. Explain yourself, NOW!" Truthfully, Rhizone wanted Darver to explain so that he'd know what to expect when he fought Darver. 

Darver looked Rhizone straight in the eyes. *It is possible to exert so much speed that you can move quickly enough to leave behind an illusionary copy of yourself. That's just what I did. Although, moving at that type of speed is not something one could do back to back."* Darver explained casually. Darver narrowed his eyes on Rhizone. *"Now answer this, after witnessing this ounce of my power, will you continue to stand in my path?"* Darver questioned.

Rhizone smiled and began to swing his arms, preparing for a fight. "Maybe you don't understand  when I say we will protect this country with every inch of power that we have." Rhizone said threatningly. *"Rushing your death date is much unwise."* Darver rebuddled.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 22, 2008)

Under the sky of a starry night and lustrous moon, a lone figure crouched in the shadows of the trees. The sound of water dribbled like a creek, splashing into some sort of container. The flow slowed to a stop, and finally the figure rose. The streak of a zipper was heard. "Whew," said the body, adjusting its bottom by swishing around. "Done."

Fworlurgleglugassshhhh... The rolling flush of a toilet echoed among the trees, and a person donning a hefty sheep costume stepped out. It turned around and closed the door to the outhouse. It made a mental note to bring a portable potty next time instead of using a cramped, public bathroom. The Sheep rummaged through its thick, cushy wool until it pulled out a bottle of hand sanitizer (since there were obviously no sinks in the outhouse). It squirted some of the gel onto its hooves and walked towards the center of the island where it would begin its search.

---

Mesona tossed in her bed, unable to pin down her restlessness. Supposedly she and rest of the Marines were on a bit of "vacation time", but it felt awkward to not do anything for the first time. Not even paperwork. "Can't sleep." she muttered hopelessly. Finally deciding to find something that would force her to rest, Mesona kicked off her sheets and quietly crept out of the room where her shipmates resided. She yawned as she walked through the hall, trying to readjust her eyes to the light. "Maybe a cup of hot chocolate will do me some good... Then I can sleep for once."


----------



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Near the Battle of Wyaton
Leaning against a nearby building, Ororo was witnessing the whole entire battle. He had a bit of a smirk on his face, thinking of the challenge that this Darver guy might possess. As he looked at the battle, he started to think about the aura that Darver possesses, and how it supports him,"It seems that the aura is a form of pure energy, massive energy. Also, it seems to aid him in physical ability, but without it, he's just normal man. Now the question is where is the source?," he thought to himself, he returned his attention to the battle.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 22, 2008)

"I didn't want to do this." Jason sighed. "Speed mask." He drew his blade and put on the cheetah mask. "Let's go!" he charged towards James and began countering his swings. "Ah, this ain't no fun." Rex sighed, he wanted to fight. "Hey! are you saying i'm not a worthy opponent!?" Bolt turned his head to Rex. 

"I'm the hero Bolt Fly!" He took a proud pose. "See, that be exactly why you aren't worthy." Rex laughed. "SAKURA STORM!" Bolt charged towards Rex only to be blocked by the back of his Guitar. "Now this be a true fight." He grinned. "E minor!? Rex shouts knocking Bolt away. ?Heh, getting a little serious huh?? Rex shrugged. 

?Serious be when I do this mate? He made a fist and pulled back. Sending bolts weapons flying from his hand. "I don't need weapons to kick your ass." Bolt charged forward. "A battle of fists is it?" Rex tossed his guitar into the air and followed Bolt's lead. WHAM! The two punch each others faces. 

crackle... "Crap." Jason's mask breaks and he continues to swing wildly with James. "You can't surpass this technique!" James laughs like a three year old on a sugar high. "Looks like you might need some more." Jason comments. "Your swings are slowing." James doesn't listen to him. "Sigh, was worth a shot." 

?Strength mask.? Jason puts his strength mask back on and pushes James? arms upwards. ?Full force punch.? WHAM! He hits him in the stomach and knocks him back. ?That should do I-? ?GORILLA PUNCH!? CRACK! James knocks Jason back and breaks his mask. ?No one can stop the great red monkey!? He boasts proudly. ?Why did I let him join the crew.? Jason sighs.

Rex throws a right hook, Bolt ducks and spins on his hands and then kicks towards Rex. Rex jumps back and lands on his left hand. ?Come on mate, brawlin like this reminds me of da old days.? He laughs and stands back up. ?But none of me mates ever danced me into a coma.? Bolt?s eye begins to twitch. ?It is a perfectly. Acceptable fighting style.?

Rex shrugs. ?Maybe on a island a girls.? CRACK! Bolt swept Rex?s legs out from under him, causing him to hit the back of his head on the hard ground. ?Ah, can?t be takin a joke eh?? BAM! Rex countered with a double kick to Bolt?s stomach. *"THE BED WILL BE MINE!" *The four all shout, not realizing the sun will be rising soon.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 22, 2008)

Though many here were enjoying their vacation and were simply having fun, getting the most out of it before the epic life threatening battles would continue but Shin was not suited for such things, to relax and sit back for several days went against his entire existence.Even a single day not training was a day too much and so after Annie had left the party Shin did so as well.
Afterall he didn't really feel at home with the random weirdos and drunk people that attented the party.

The lack of training equipment didn't bother him, instead of going back to the infinite he used Alph's incredible heavy body as a replacement and the android didn't mind on the account of him being offline for the night, thinking it would be wise to make use of this peaceful time to get a good recharge.
After a few hours of doing this and practicing a few of his newer techniques.

Though even this didn't seem enough to get him sufficiently tired so that he could go to bed, that monsterous stamina of his was a burden right now and so after he had cleaned himself up, he decided to head down and fill that bottomless pit he called a stomach.And so the swordsman was walking trough the hall leading, or atleast he hoped so since he was terribly lost, to the kitchen.

On his way there he ran into a girl, he didn't recognize her but assumed she was one of the many pirates that also travelled here because of Rek's invitation."Goodnight, or Goodmorning whatever it is."He said out of politement, he had lost track of the time but was sure that it must've been very late since even the party had ended quite some time ago.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 22, 2008)

"Morning," Mesona greeted offhandedly, assuming he was one of the Marines. She couldn't keep track of all 300 after all, so not knowing one of their names wasn't going to make a difference. It was early and she ended up not receiving any sleep after all, to her dismay. She should've been enjoying the break, but felt like she had to keep her hands busy. Too tired to really think, she leaned back and sipped her coffee. Although she hated it, she drank the beverage anyway. It made her look more like an adult.

"Soo... Do you know when we're leaving this place? What plans do you think the boss has for us?" she asked absentmindedly, still assuming she was talking to one of her own. After all, the person standing in the kitchen wasn't that scruffy-looking or gross like pirates she had seen in posters.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 22, 2008)

A mix of smoke and eating wasn't a pleasent one and so for once Shin was without a lit cigarette on his person, a rare sight.Because of his lack of cooking skills Shin had simpy grabbed something that looked recognizable and already ready to eat right away, they were some kind of weird looking bread (Croissants) and surprisingly enough they were delicious though very fluffy and non filling.

"Soo... Do you know when we're leaving this place? What plans do you think the boss has for us?" 

Shin frowned when he was asked this, did she think they were in the same pirate crew or something....Well atleast Shin was sure she wasn't part of the......They really should get a name because it was starting to get a little annoying, Well Shin was sure that she wasn't part of their crew because there were only so many females on board and she surely wasn't one of them.
"I think you've mistaken me for someone else lady."He said in between bites."I'm the boss of my own crew."Well this wasn't true but he felt as the most leadership capable person on board."You've probably mistaken me for some other handsome pirate that is in your crew."He joked.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 22, 2008)

Mesona snorted in her coffee at the mention of "pirate." She wiped her nose and mouth and set down her coffee mug. What was a pirate crew doing at a resort? Was she the only one who didn't get the memo? She knew she should've brought a gun with her just in case.

"P-pirate?! What are pirates doing here?" she said, still caught off guard. As an officer she didn't know whether to immediately apprehend him or not. Her crew was "Task Force _Absolute Justice_", after all--no exceptions.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 22, 2008)

Her reaction surprised him and he started saying."Yeah, aren't you in a.....Ooooh."It took a while but he guessed that she was part of the Taskforce Absolute Justice, he had seen that one guy that handed his butt to him on Blackrock Island but other then him he didn't know anyone else of that squad."This is awkward."He mumbled as he continued eating his croissants."I don't fight with girls so if you could just let me eat in peace it would be appreciated."

He wasn't sure what had been holding Garrick from attacking them but he wasn't sure if that counted for the entire marine squad or even if some would try and take out some marines nonetheless, either sneakily or just simply be disregarding their orders.

But on the other hand the girl seemed in her sleeping outfit, not armed by any weaponry yet there was also the possibility of her having DF powers, either way Shin had his Divine Dawn with him, not that he was going to use his katana against her but he would be ready to defend himself and make a quick retreat if she decided to attack him.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 22, 2008)

Mesona was flustered by his apathy and took a stance that was vaguely similar to something she once saw in an action manga. She had never really fought before, but it was her job to take pirates she saw into custody. That would surely boost her rankings within the Marines. "You're an arrogant pig if you think girls can't fight." she growled, posturing herself to seem more intimidating. "Pirate scum, prepare yourself!"

_'That was really cheesy...'_ she secretly thought. She didn't have any weapons on her, but she was trained enough to fight with her limbs. If she captured him, she'd get the approval of her shipmates. It'd be even better if he had a high price on him...

"W-wait! Before we start, what's your bounty?" she demanded, retaining her expression.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 22, 2008)

_Battle of Wyaton- Darver vs Rhizone..._
The sun had slowly began to set as the evening hours were approaching. Explosions and war audio was could be from the distance. Yingoru saw that the moon would be out soon. His swordsmanship began to improve drastically as he began to overwhelm the guards with his sword techniques. 

Rhizone stood starring at Darver for a few moments. He was devising a plan that could take Darver out. Rizone's eyes went wide as he thought up one. He then smiled at Darver. "You might as well say goodbye buddy. I know your weakness. HYBRID POINT!" Rhizone began to turn into a hyprid rhino. He grew even more bulkier and his skin turned grayish and more thick. A long horn protruded from his face as he took a charging stance.  "I must admitt your aura ability is very impressive, but without it, you're nothing. I can tell." Rhizone charged at Darver, shaking the ground in process. His horn was pointed staright out so that he could impal him. If I reach you quick enough so that you can't activate it, I'll defeat you!"

Darver idlely stood his ground and awaitied for Rhizone to come. As Rhizone was  inches away from impaling Darver, Darver grabbed Rhizone's horn and stopped his advance.*"You may want to re-examine your observation skills."* Darver said coldly. Rhizone's expression was full of shock. Darver lifted Rhizone's into the air and slammed him on his back. He then punched Rhizone in his stomach, cracking the ground under him in the process. Rhizone coughed up a bit of blood. *"Underestimating my combat abilities was your fatal error. Even without my aura, my physical abilities are superb." * Darver said.

Rhizone rolled away and quickly got back on his feet. He then straightened his stance. He began rubbing his feet against the ground as if he was getting ready to charge. Steam erupted from his nose. His whole body began to shake. His eyes went red. RADICAL STAMPEDE! Rhizone said as he charged at Darver again. This time, he was much faster and there was so much force behind the charge that it could probably rival a train. 

Darver once again stood his ground. He muttered the words *"Aura quick-step"* under his breath. Rhizone came and charged right through Darver. The illusionary copy began to dissappear. Rhizone was unable to stop his charge so he kept charging..... straight through the castle walls. Darver appeared in the front of the newly created hole in the wall. Darver decided to forget about Rhizone for the time being and he started into the castle.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 22, 2008)

Shin didn't respond right away, instead several loud thuds were heard as Shin bashed his head against the tabel several times out of annoyance and frustration, why couldn't girl just keep their hands off him.......Well the fighting kind of way, he wouldn't mind it if Annie....Why did that name always come up when he was thinking, thank god it wasn't outloud so someone could've heard him, it was emberassing to have thoughts like that about a girl that mean and annoying, how ever did he put up with her.

"I think your boss wouldn't like it if you did something like that."He mumbled as he got up and took a few steps while stuffing the bag of croissants in his sweater."I mean if that basket case has kept himself from attacking us then I doubt he would like it if one of his subordinates got him into trouble by attacking a pirate."

"W-wait! Before we start, what's your bounty?" 

"Just calm down lady, I don't even have a bounty...I'm just a cabin boy."He hoped that if that other thing didn't work this would discourage her from attacking him, his actual bounty was 32 million but since his picture wasn't on his wanted poster she wouldn't be able to recognize him eitehr way so if he just made it seem af if he wasn't even worth the effort of fighting.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Battle at Wyaton
A smirk re-emerged on Ororo's face, now he has chosen a leader. He jumps in front of Darver, but doesn't look at him,"My name is Ororo, if you would accept it, I would like to be your follower,"he proposed,"Your plans are to take over this castle, maybe? Well, whatever your plans are, I would follow orders, as long as I can carry them out."


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 22, 2008)

"O-oh yeah? And how do you know what my boss thinks?" Mesona asked warily. She knew she shouldn't take advice from strangers--especially that of pirates--but what he said seemed to make sense. "Urgh...! You, you hold on a minute!" she blurted.

She turned around and pulled out a book from her shirt and started to feverishly decode it. Once unlocked, she pulled out a pen and scrawled furiously over the page.

_"Dear Diary,

What should I do? There's a pirate right in front of me (well, in back of me now) and I don't know if I should take him in or not. I want to make Boss proud by taking one in, since I'm still a newbie and all, but what if that jerk's right? He said that It doesn't make sense to attack when none of the other Marines have. But he's so close! It's my big chance! But what if I make a mistake and Boss didn't want me to cause a commotion? It wouldn't be a big deal if I didn't make a raque racket right? Then again I might be scolded; it's Garrick for God's sake! He'll rip my arm out if I do something wrong. At least I think he'd do that. He has a really rough personality. Anyway I'm so lost--I'd just look like an idiot if I retreat! That smartass pirate! He says he won't attack a girl. I met some chauve chu chauvanistic (sp?) guys before but he's acting all slick about it. Now I can see why us Marines hate pirates. Going back to my point, maybe I really should just retreat. But do it in a cool manner so I don't look like an idiot. That's what I'll do.

Thanks for listening."_

Mesona clicked the pen abruptly and slammed her diary shut, which locked it automatically. She stuffed it back in her shirt and swiveled around to check if he was still there. "You're lucky I'm letting you off the hook this time, Pirate. Consider yourself saved by the grace of a higher being for encountering the Task Force Absolute Justice, and living! Goodbye." She nodded curtly in his direction before strutting out with confidence.

_'That was it. That was so authoritative--I should keep doing that next time.'_ she mentally noted. She didn't want to go through that again; maybe she was simply stronger in the presence of the rest of the group.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 22, 2008)

_Battle of Wyaton..._
As Darver proceeded into the castle, a man had once again blocked his path. Darver gave the man a cold look. ,"My name is Ororo, if you would accept it, I would like to be your follower,"he proposed,"Your plans are to take over this castle, maybe? Well, whatever your plans are, I would follow orders, as long as I can carry them out." 

Darver thought about Ororo's offer for a short second. He thought about his organization the Makaosu and how Ororo could contribute to it. Rhizone had appeared from a hole further in the castle. He looked a bit damaged from his attack. Rhizone began to walk towards Darver and Ororo. "Making a fool of me you bastard! I'll kill you!"  Rhizone said in rage. 

Darver turned to face Ororo. *"Defeat this man and I will accept you into my following."* Darver said to Ororo as he began to head further into the castle.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 22, 2008)

A Marine Headquarters in the Grand Line-

Two officers stand outside of a room talking, "Is this guy really legit?" One says, his arms crossed. 

"Yea, haven't you heard of him, the "Drummer Assassin?" The other marine insisted.

"Hah, sorry pal I don't pay much attention to nicknames, his skill should show for itself." He snorts as he enters the room, his partner following him.

The room is very dark, but a maksed figure can be seem tapping two drum sticks against his boot heel rhythmically. The two sit down across from him, "So, Mr. Drummer, we want you to do a job for us, but I'm not too sure if you can handle it."

The drummer seems to ignore him and continue his beat, the man gets flustered, "Excuse me! Did you hear me, I don't think you've got what it takes to handle a job as big as this!"

He again, ignores him, "THAT'S It PALLY! WE'RE GONA' FIGHT RIGHT NOW! If you can't beat me then you won't stand a chance against a whole pirate crew that an entire Marine Squad couldn't finish off!" He says ripping off his jacket and drawing his sword. He circles around the man who is still sitting, "Come on, you can hit me all ya want, this is off the books, you won't get in any trouble for it.

The drummer picks up his beat, it begins to get faster and faster and faster until it suddenly stops.

A few minutes later-

There is now just one marine sitting across from the drummer, who seems to have no moved, "We-well Mr. Zonder...Our problem here is a pirate crew. They don't have a name, but they are becoming, well, serious annoyances. It would be-much appreciated if you could...handle this for us. It will pay well." He says giving a large gulp as he finishes his speech.

The drummer stands up, and the marine begins to sweat heavily. He spins his drum sticks around causing the marine's eyes to widen, "I'll take it." The masked man says finally.

He begins to walk towards the window, "That will be great sir, but where are you going, the door is this way."

He picks up a file from the desk and leaps right next to the window, "I think it'll be best for me to leave this way." He taps his sticks together four times and then leaps out of the window.

Like clockwork a marine walks into the dark room, "Why aren't there any lights on here?" He turns on a switch and sees the walls are covered the blood, the blood of a marine officer who's body now lays in the middle of the room.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 22, 2008)

Ororo laughed hysterically,"Master, you give me such an easy opponent, are you underestimating me?" he said as he laughed, he took off his black coat and waved like bull fighter,"Toro, Toro!" he yelled to Rhizone tauntinglly. 
"How dare you taunt me!?" Rhizone yelled in anger, he starts to charge at Ororo, but misses and runs into another building. He again charges at Ororo, and, again, misses. Getting angrier and angrier,"RADICAL STAMPEDE!" he yelled and charged hastenly at Ororo. Then, Ororo uses his Muscle Muscle powers to trip Rhizone, causing him to bounce into another building. Finally, Rhizone gave in to the damage, and became unconscious,"Not a challenge at all...," Ororo said to himself, he rushed towards the side of Darver,"Order carried out sir, our little friend is taking a pretty good nap, I doubt he'll wake up soon enough to stop us," he reported.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2008)

"Uuuuuuuuuuughhhhhhh!!!" Annie groans as she wakes up in her bed, the morning sun filters through her window and brightens the room but the light bothers her. She rubs her bleary and tired looking eyes and sits up. "Coffee..." she mumbles in a raspy voice. The dreams had kept her on edge all night and she got little restorative sleep because of it. As she slips out of bed she makes a mental note to ask MJ for some sleeping pills, preferably ones that prevent dreaming. 

Normally Annie would do some stretching and either go for a run or meditate but she's in no shape for any of these things, instead the Gunslinger staggers towards the bathroom and slams the door behind her. She looks into the mirror over the wash basin and stares at her tired face, "You don't look a day over fifty..." she mumbles to herself and then she starts chuckling. 

A half hour later Annie shuffles into the kitchen, looking little better then when she woke up. She strides up to a server, "Coffee..." she mumbles like a zombie, "Now...." 

The server nods with a pleasant smile, "Okey dokey miss, a pleasant morning to you as well. Now we have a wide variety of, would you like a Cafe mocha, Cappuccino, Frappuccino, Mochasippi, or perhaps....AAAHHH!!" suddenly Annie grabs the server by the shirt and pulls him over the counter. 

She growls at him with menacng eyes, "I just want coffee..." 

_Elsewhere..._
Jessie eyes slowly open and she stares up at the ceiling. "What a wonderful sleep that was..." she says to herself. Then she notices the arm draped over her chest and her eyes widen with shock. She quickly turns her head around and sees a woman sleeping right next to her. 

She utters a scream and flops out of bed like fish out of water and lands on her head on the carpeted floor. Jessie immediately leaps to her feet, "NO WAY!" she exclaims, "I wasn't that drunk! Hey you wake up!!" 

Jessie notices the door to her room  has been ripped off by somebody and she suspects that this woman is an intruder  or maybe even an escaped mental patient (even though she ripped the door and it really isn't her room). In her mind she pictures this woman breaking out of a maximum security women's prison somewhere with the express purpose of sneaking up to other peoples doors to violate poor girls like herself. Jessie's imagination can get carried away at times.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 22, 2008)

Inside the resort, the puffy suited Sheep poked through the halls, searching for anyone who was awake early in the morning. It had spent the past 7 hours in pursuit of its twin cousin, but to no avail. No one had recognized the picture it showed them.

Many were still asleep in the luxurious place. Sheep found it quite comfortable as well--it wouldn't have minded taking a nap in one of the plush beds. It caught sight of a kid drawing on the walls and jogged over, fleece coat jiggling as it did so. He tapped the boy on the shoulder.

"Ah?"

"I'm looking for Fish. Do you know where I can find Fish?" it asked.

The boy wrinkled his nose at the inquiry. "The ocean. That place has a lot of fish." he responded. Sheep frowned at the answer. Obviously the boy couldn't have meant _under_ the ocean because Fish couldn't swim. The answer was far too vague to go by anyway.

"East? West? North?" Sheep pressed.

The boy stopped marking the walls with grafitti and took a step back, staring up at Sheep defensively. "I-I dunno! Is this an IQ question? Stop buggin' me ya freak!" He threw his crayon on Sheep's face and ran away, leaving it to stare after him on the spot.

Sheep sighed at its failure and dug its hooves through its fleece, pulling out a mini-map of the resort. It had to find someone reliable to ask...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 22, 2008)

_Battle of Wyaton..._
A small man wearing clothing that resembled that of a medieval nobleman. He ran through long hallways decorated in elogant paintings and beutiful boarders. The small man was running as fast as his legs could carry him and a river of sweat was coming down his face. He pushed various people out of his way as he continued to sprint.

Finally, the small man came upon a pair of grand doors. He quickly pushed them open and walked into a glorious chamber. It was astonishing to say in the least, decorated from the floor up. The king was pacing the room in deep thought. He knew that Wyaton could potentially lose the battle. His wife, the queen, was sitting quitely in her chair sipping tea. The small man ran into the room and bowed before royalty. "Your hignesses, please forgive my intrusion, but I have urgent news. As you know, our precious kingdom is under attack by a pirate crew that has been identified as the Chaos pirates. Their captain is Darver Grenguo with a 105,000,000 beri bounty! He has infiltrated the castle along with another mysterious man identified as Ororo!"

The king balled up his fist in anger. He didn't know what to do. "Thank you for telling me this Evan."  The king sighed and walked to a large window and peered out at the country under siege. He sighed. "The way things are looking, we're going to lose his battle. Numerous people have tried contacting the World government for assistance but no reply. This is madness!" The king said. "Your highness, the World government along with the marines have their hands tied up also. Right now, they are preparing for a catastrophic battle. Any major marine forces won't be able to assist us." The small man said. 

The king continued to look out the window at the country. Tears began to roll down his face as his country was being destroyed. The queen went up to consult him. Evan bowed respectively. "We no longer have any guards left as they are contributing to the battle. Evan, alert the closest country near us that we're under attack. I didn't know we would need more help than this. Our country has too much pride! Prepare for a counter attack!" The king said.

*"I'm afraid that it's a little too late for such a thing."* Evan and the king and queen turned around to see Darver walking into the room.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 22, 2008)

Tatsu gets up and stretches, he leans over his bed and then slides off. He is in nothing but sweat pants but ignores it and walks out into the hall way. He turns to see that one of the rooms near his has it's door broken down, "How the hell did I not notice that last night?"

He shrugs and is ready to move on but hears a familiar voice yelling from that direction, "Jessie?" He says as he peaks his head in the doorway. He notices that there is another woman in the her bed and a million thoughts pop into his head, he then comes to one conclusion, "Well, I never woulda' figured that's how you were, but I won't judge." He says, arms crossed and he nods.

Outside in the Little Tree Battle-

James transforms to Monkey Point, "I don't need that rotten bed anyway, but I won't lose!" He charges at Jason, and starts delivering punches, which Jason blocks with the dull areas of his blade. He then delivers a high kick to his head but he dodges it, "I'll be taking that!" He stretches his tail out and grabs the sword from Jason's hands, chucking it away.

"Sigh, guess we'll do it like this then." He raises his fists and prepares, "Guess so! You'll never be able to match my amazing Monkey Strength and agility!"

They begin to exchange blows, Bolt and Rex are doing the same, but suddenly they all stop when they notice something. The sunrise. "Have we been-" "Fighting the whole night?"

They turn to each other, ready to continue anyway, no one wanting to back down, but suddenly they all begin to fall.

"So tired..." Bolt falls to the ground, "Need sleep..." Jason as well, "Need Rum..." Rex collapses, "I still have plenty of energy! Thank you sugar and your amazing-..." He pauses, "No...crashing..." He collapses to the ground.

All four of the Little Tree Pirate men are passed out in the snow.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2008)

Jessie jumps in fright at the sound of Tatsu's voice and she spins around, looking at him, "TATSU!?" she exclaims in utter horror. For him to see her in this state, well for anyone to see her this way, feels like the end of the world. 

"No, no you've got it wrong! I like you...." suddenly her face becomes totally red, "I mean I like guys like you!" she quickly corrects, "You know 'cause you're a guy uh and I like guys you know and uh...girls are nice too but I don't like them like that and now I'm rambling...AHAHA!" she laughs awkwardly. 

Jessie looking to quickly change the subject points at the woman in her bed, though its not really her bed or her room, "This crazy lady snuck into my room!" she says in outrage. 
_
With Annie..._
The Gunslinger sits at a table in the large dining hall of the Resort with a steaming cup of coffee. She nibbles on a bagel but doesn't have much of an appetite. As she slowly gets herself into a better state, Annie happens to stair out the entrance of the dining room and sees a sheep walking on two legs pass through the hallway. She does a double take and shakes her head. 

"Need stronger coffee...." she mutters.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 22, 2008)

Last night

"Thank Oda"He said, relieved that the girl didn't went out and attack him, why did girl always have to fight him, a simple kiss and perhaps a little more would be appreciated a lot more."Marines."He sighed, what was it about them, was it a requirement to be a weirdo for one to enroll, this girl actually turned around and started scrbbling something down with haste before she finally took off.

"Seriously anymore bullcrap tomorrow and I'll kick Rek's noble behind before taking off on the Infinite, I hate this place."He mumbled to himself as he made his way to his room.

Present time

After a nice and relaxing bath Shin had made his way to the kitchen again, though this time there were servers present, helpful since last night he had trouble finding something decent to eat on his own.

"Goo..."But Shin cut him off, he really didn't care for anything but a good amount of food and something to wash it down with, those bread thingies he had eaten last night (croissants) had resulted in him waking up a few hours with an even larger appetite then usual.
"Yeah whatever."He said."I want some puffy bread thingies, some butter, bacon, eggs, sausages, those mini pancakes, don't forget maplesyrup and.......Well whatelse you people make that's tasty and lacking of vitamins."The server simply smiled politely, knowing full well that he should kiss the guest's butt even though he was acting like a bastard.

"I'll bring it right up to you sir."The server said."Would you like something to drink with that?"

"Yeah, a cola........And leave the bottle at my table."Shin said before turning around and heading for the dining area located next to this but the server called after him."Sir, a soda at this hour?"It was still morning afterall."We offer a large variety of coffees, might I offer you a Cafe Mocha, Cappuccino, Frappuccino..."The man was cut off once again as Shin yelled."I said a freaking cola for Oda's sake!!"He added one last thing before he exited the kitchen."If I even get the impression you did something like spitting in my food you'll be meeting my blade up close and personal."

Arriving at the dining area, that was starting to fill up, he spotted his attractive nemesis and decided to sit next to her."You look like shit Annie."Were the first words he said to her."You probably slept bad because of all that drinking you did last night, you really should be a bit more like me and treat your body like a temple."The funny thing was that he was liting up a cigarette as he said this.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2008)

Annie looks at Shin and snatches the cigarette out of his lips and flings it away, "No smoking section, fool..." she says and points at an obvious no smoking sign on the wall right next to their table. 

"It wasn't the alcohol. I just had a crappy night..." she mutters. Her eyes show a glint of pain but nothing more and she can't just well blurt out that she had a dream about her younger psychopathic brother killing her over and over again. 

The girl looks down at her half eaten Bagel and sighs, "Do you have any siblings Shin? And by siblings I mean brother or Sisters, I know that you have trouble when it comes to understanding words with more then one syllable."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2008)

_Nikki_

Nikki’s eyes opened at the commotion going on around her.  Her mind was confused and foggy as she saw the girl standing next to the bed and the man in the doorway.  It was in a flash that Nikki realized that someone was in her room.  Jumping up she looked between the pair.  “Your room?!  What the fuck are you doing in my room?!” she yelled at them in shock.  “Get the hell out!” Nikki yelled pointing at the open doorway.  “Now damn it!” she stomped her foot then remember her dagger.  Reaching into the slit of her dress that she had luckily forgotten to take off she pulled the long knife.  “I mean it…Get. Out.” Nikki said the knife in her hand as she glared at them.

_Heather_

“Mmmm…” Heather moaned softly as stretched contently a slight smile played on her lips.  She faintly heard some people yelling but didn’t know or care who the voices were.  Heather’s body was sore but she felt wonderful.  A warm breath caressed her cheek causing her to almost purr as she remember the night before.  Reaching out a hand Heather gently touched the face of her companion.  Her eyes fluttered open to gaze upon his face.

Heather then recoiled in horror as she stared at Dante drooling on the pillow.  “Son of a bitch!” she snapped staring at his still sleeping form.  “Oh I can’t believe the nerve of you!” Heather glared at him.  “No wait.  Yes I can!”  she said pretty much talking to herself.  His snores irritating her further she went to hit him then thought better of it.  “I will wait until he wakes up…” she growled storming into the bathroom.  Heather spun the faucet handle turning the water on hot and dumped some of the scented oil in the tub before setting her already naked body down.  “Maybe this will help me relax…” she mumbled as she touched her cheek whincing again as she hit the water with her hand.


_Tony_ 

Sighing softly Tony smiled in her sleep.  Her hand stretched out and caressed the empty side of the bed as she dreamed.  “Mmmm…..yesssss….” she said softly her cheeks flushing though her eyes remained closed.  “I…wanna…screw….” Tony mumbled some more still lost in her dreams.  “And….pound….” she moaned softly rubbing the soft sheets.

“No!” she said sharply.  “I said a pound of nails!  Not half a pound.   And the full set of screwdrivers.  No the other brand….” Tony said loudly at first then it faded off once more as she slipped deeper into her sleep.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 23, 2008)

Annoyed by being denied of his morning cigarette he simply lit another cigarette before replying."Do I look like I give a damn about smoking signs."Seriously, what happened to the old times when ladies treated men with respect and stuck to making food, pleasing their men....Heck even back on Nihonto girls wouldn't act like her, Shin's parents were from a less traditional generation yet even he was to have an arranged marriage at first, if that didn't say a lot about their culture."You know you really could learn a few things on Nihonto."He mumbled under his breath.

_Maybe the women there could make Annie dateable, Nah that's impossible, I mean look at her.That hot yet horribly annoying with, but oh so very hot with her blond hair, dazzling eyes.......What the hell, where did that come from._He shook his head briefly trying to get rid of the weird thoughts_.Did I just think dazzling, that's not a word I use right.......How emberassing, stupid Annie, her crazyness is rubbing off on poor little ol' me._

"Do you have any siblings Shin? And by siblings I mean brother or Sisters, I know that you have trouble when it comes to understanding words with more then one syllable."

He fought the urge to ask what a syllable was, maybe going to school would've been a good idea, currently he had just enough knowledge about things like that to spot the difference between a question mark and a dot but Shin stopped going to the town's school when he started training under old man Urahara, and he was only a little kid then.....Well he was still short and a kid but you get the idea.

"Uhm no."He eventually said."I'm a single child, but why the sudden interest?"He asked."You want to familiarize yourself with family of the man you dream of?........I do hope you realize you don't stand a chance with me, good looks aren't just enough for me you know."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2008)

"Uhm no."He eventually said."I'm a single child, but why the sudden interest?"He asked."You want to familiarize yourself with family of the man you dream of?........I do hope you realize you don't stand a chance with me, good looks aren't just enough for me you know."

Annie, "I can see why you're an only child you probably drove your parents nuts," she replies but isn't in the mood to continue her characteristic verbal jabbing. She shrugs, "I just wanted to know is all...." 

As the waiter walks towards the table he stares in outrage at the two sitting there, "Ugh! Not those two..." he mutters to himself. He strides up to the table and serves Shin a giant plate of food and a bottle of cola (a label on the bottle reads the drink of Cyborg Champions), "Here you go sir, puffy bread thingies, some butter, bacon, eggs, sausages, and mini pancakes with maple syrup just as you ordered," he says with a false smile. 

Suddenly Annie yanks away Shin's second cigarette and drops it into the cola bottle, "Get him another cola, fella..." Annie says to the waiter who walks away with a disgusted look. They probably won't even tip, he thinks.

Annie stares at Shin for a couple of seconds, taking stock of him. She's come to like this man genuinely as much as she tortures him. I shuold just tell him she thinks. It'll be for the best.

Annie shakes her head, "I've gotta be honest with you fella, I'm leaving the crew..." she says quietly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 23, 2008)

That morning on The Debauchery, as the sun came up, it was a sight to see with the two girls. Dallas, still as a cat, was sprawled on Hunter's stomach, kneeding a breast. Hunter on the other hand, had one leg off the hammock, a hand on the cat and was sound asleep. Dallas woke up first, purring, she streatched, then you could see the eyes on that cat grow bigger, _'Oooohhh...crap...I'm going to be in so much trouble if she woke up!-' _she thinks, a sneeze comming over her. Hunter just then wakes up slowly with a yawn, "Tch, a cat...Oohhh! Here kitty, kitty, kitty!...It's already on our lap you retard...Oh...right...Yeah..." Hunter says, petting the cat.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 23, 2008)

Dante heard a distant rumbling, it was getting louder and louder until he finally snapped awake and woke up with a start. He had no idea that the rumbling noise was his snoring that had got so loud that it woke him up. 

*"Ugh...." *he grunted barely awake. He staggered to the bathroom and waved at Heather who was in the bath. Then froze. Heather was in the bath. He grinned.

*"You are sensitive in the strangest places you know."* Dante looked down at her big toe. He wasn't sure if the steam was due to the natural heat of the water or because of Heather's rage. As usual Dante added fuel to the fire

He sat beside the bathtub and looked at her angry face

*"Like you didn't enjoy it!"* he retorted before she could yell.

______________________________________________________

Shinpachi held the covers in his mouth and bit them hard, as he had been doing all night, his eyes wide open and sweat pouring down from his brow. 

"D...d....damn you" he said as Tony continued to be intolerably sexy without even trying. "Stupid code of honour..." he mumbled and hid under the sheets, almost in terror at what the sweet girl was going to say next.

_______________________________________________

"What should we do with the drunken seaman...Early in the morrrrrninng!" Sougo said still drinking with Gintoki. They had been up all night to the point where all the waiting and bar staff were also wasted. 

"It's...It's sailor. Seamen are different....they're like the Milky tear from the third eye!!"

A waiter shout "Innuendo! Drink!" They had been playing a bizarre drinking game when everytime someone said an innuendo they had to drink.

"In your endo!" Gintoki said two girls necked their drink and fell off their barstool.

"What's the time?" Sougo asked

"Half past your anus." Gintoki said weakly

"Shit! I have to do room service. Ok bye!" Sougo staggered off to the rooms with his master key to deliver the complimentary champagne breakfast. He practically fell up the stairs and went into each of the rooms, forgetting to knock. 

He burst into Nikki's room who held a dagger

"That's not a toothbrush....!" he said and vomited on the floor


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

"Your Majesty, Her highness," Ororo said bowing down. He raised himself back up and shifted his glasses with a smirk on his face. He stared deep into the eyes of Evan, realizing that he might be his opponent.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 23, 2008)

I can see why you're an only child you probably drove your parents nuts," she replied with a tired voice, it seems that Annie wasn't a good mood at all. She shruged before continueing "I just wanted to know is all...."

Deciding to give her a break he replied seriously with."I kinda did drive my parents nuts when I was a kid, I used to be very hyperactive and I only outgrew that when I picked up Kenjutsu....My guess is that ever since then I focused all my energy into training so I seem a little more normal."

It was at that time the waiter arrived the large plate filled with what he ordered, surprisingly enough the man was capable of correctly guessing Shin meant croissants with puffy bread thingies, Shin was probably not the first uncivilized pirate to have landed here."Itadaki-masu."He said , since there was a lady present he attempted to eat as much with silverware as possible.....He was more of a "Wipe his hands off on his pants and thinking his hands would be clean" kinda guy but he was very well aware a little manners would be appropriate at the moment.

Though he intended to put out his cigarette on account of him starting eating his meal but he was still annoyed when Annie plucked the cigarette once again from between his lips and this time dropped it into the bottle the server had just opened for his rude customer."You're so lucky you're a girl Annie."Shin said annoyed before digging in.

He feels Annie's eyes staring trough him while he was eating, and though Shin thought it was because of his tablemanners, wich had only slightly improved with the use of silverware and the attempt at civilised behaviour.His mother would've put him over her knee if she had seen this.

"I've gotta be honest with you fella, I'm leaving the crew..." 

Upon hearing these words Shin choked on a piece of bacon, and it wasn't until he started to turn blue that Annie realised a Heimlich maneuver would be needed in order to get Shin breathing again, to say the least the server wasn't pleased at the sight of chewed piece of bacon flying across his dining room and landing on the plate of another guest.

He coughed several times while he rested against the table."What the.....Hell."He said out of breath."I mean after all those things...."He paused to get his breathing normal again."...You said when I almost left the crew you now suddenly decide to leave yourself."Other then that he obviously didn't want to leave the crew he felt betrayed."I'm sorry if it's because I act like an ass when you're around......."He said quietly.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 23, 2008)

_Battle of Wyaton..._
Evan along with the king and queen were speechless. Evan began to back away from Darver and the newly arrived Ororo in fear. The king began shaking slightly and sweat raced down his face. The queen stood there, frozen in place. "B-b-begone pirates! You're not w-welcome in this kingdom! Evan said with a shaken voice. 

"Evan, there's no time to waste. Hurry and alert the other country in the communication room! We can still save Wyaton!" The king said. "Yes your majesty!" 

*"You're even more foolish then I thought if you think this country can be spared."* Darver said. *"Give up any hope that you have. It'll make things much more easier."*

The king spat at this. "Give up hope? The people of this country will never give in to pirates or anyone who tries to destroy our precious home! You're the foolish one if you think we're going to surrender!" The king said! "We agree!" Many people who worked/lived in the castle had began to gather in the king's chamber, baring weapons. They didn't have an combat skills but they would still fight nonetheless for their kingdom. A crowd was now surronding Darver and Ororo. 

"Evan, GO!" The king said hastenly. Evan began to dash out of the room towards the communications room. *"Ororo, go take care of that nuisance."* Darver said indifferently. Darver then turned to face all the people who had come to defend their country. Aura began to engulf 1 of Darver's fist and he punched the ground. *"Aura shockwave!"* The punch sent a shockwave of aura towards all the people and they were brutally knocked back and damaged. They were far to weak to survive any attack from Darver.

Darver walked towards the king and queen as they were now defenseless. The king made to go grab an antique sword on display in his room but Darver had ran and grabbed him by the neck. The queen screamed in horror. The king began gasping for breath as he struggled. The queen then chearged at Darver but he turned around and looked her directly with eyes. Eyes that could even keep the devil himself at bay. She fell back unconscience.

Darver then pushed the king through the big glorious window in the chamber. The king's face was bleeding heavily as he was dangling from an unbelievable height in the nhand of a pirate. Darver continued to hold him out of the broken window looking the king in the eyes. *"Tell me your majesty, where is the hope that you just believed in moments ago? You don't know? Well, I'll direct you to where it is."* Darver dropped the king and he began to freefall towards the ground. 

Darver turned around and walked towards the king's chair. He sat in it himself with an indifferent look on his face.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 23, 2008)

As Evan ran towards the entrance to the communications room, Ororo ran in front of him, with a look of disappointment on his face,"Muscle Muscle Slam...," Ororo said plainly. He focused his Muscle Muscle powers in his arm and slammed Evan's head onto the floor, creating a dent and a series of cracks that started to fill with blood. Ororo returned his arm back to normal and walked towards Darver's throne and bowed down,"All hail, King Darver," he said.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 23, 2008)

Two years ago-

?So, this is Isako kingdom?? Jason lands his ship on the Third  island of the Isako Kingdom. ?The business island of Isako. Bigger then I expected.? He looked around the massive town. Everything was a shop. In fact, it 90% of the island is covered with large shops, docks for boats and even mining facilities to get the metal needed for their products. 

?Hello sir!!? A man in a nice suit shouts. ?What are you looking for! Perhaps some nice clothes? Your outfit is rather horrible!? He laughed.??? Jason ignored him and walked away. ?I like my clothes.? He looked over his big hat and shirt. ?The 8-balls fit me.? He thought. The Islands of the Isako kingdom are free from marine influence. So occasionally.. There is many many pirate attacks.

?HEY! GET BACK HERE PIRATE!!? A shop owner shouts. ?DAHAHAHAHAHA! YOU WILL NEVER CATCH THE GREAT CAPTAIN DARK!? WHAM! Jason punched the captain in the face. ?I need to find someone to repair this.? He thought to himself, holding a very old and rusted blade. ?THANK YOU SIR!!? The shop owner from earlier shouts.

Jason simply ignores him and walks forward. ?WAIT! That blade, you need someone to repair it right? I know a sword smith, he can repair it for you!? This caught Jay?s attention. ?Where?? The owner smiled. ?Right! This way, follow me!? he spoke while picking up the items Dark stole. ?That?s quite the interesting blade you have. Even if its rusted!? 

Jason continued to ignore him. ?Oh, not big on talking, I get it!!? He laughed. ?Well my names Saika! I run a metal shop! We take ore to make metal sheets!? Jason continued to ignore him. ?Haha, I guess you wouldn?t be interested in that!? They come across a small shack, the roof seems to  be made of grass and the walls old wood. ?Zai!! Zai!! I found you a customer!?

?Hmm?? A black haired women walks out of the shack, she?s wearing a white t-shirt and black shorts. ?Oh, where?d you get this kid?? She laughed. ?He saved my money! I owe him much!? Saika laughed. ?I figured he was here looking for a sword smith!? He pointed to Jason?s rusted out piece of junk blade. ?You should take better care of those.? Zai smirked.

?I found it.? Jason spoke up, tossing the blade to the women. ?Hey!? she caught it after spending a few seconds juggling the blade from hand to hand. ?Don?t just toss Swo?rds?a? round?? She carefully examined the sword. ?This is?? A grin quickly came across her face. ?For a sword of this caliber, it will take years to repair. I?ll give you a loaner in the mean time!?

Zai quickly ran into the shop and tossed a blade towards Jason. ?Take care of that thing and don?t break it!! Come back in two years, I should be able to find the necessary items by then!? Jason shrugged and walked off ?Is that blade really good?? Saika asked. ?It?s the last blade ever made by the famous sword master Adam Fazo?? She hugged the blade tightly ?THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME THIS CHANCE!!!!? Zai shouts to the heavens.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2008)

_Heather_

Her face flushed from the hot water turned red as Dante came in and sat on the edge of the tub talking about her sensitive places.  “Enjoyed it?” Heather growled looking away from at the water.  “Enjoyed what?  Your clumsy hands?” she said though her body reacted slightly at the thought she looked at him and glared.  “How could anybody enjoy the way you fumble around like an inexperienced kid.  Please…” Heather snapped as angry at her bodies reaction as she was him.  “You are an over confident ass!” she yelled as she saw him smirk.  She swung her arm hitting him in the shoulder knocking him toward the water.

_Tony_

“Mmmm…more…” Tony moaned as rolled on to her back the robe coming open.  A smile graced her lips as she sighed heavily.  A moment later her eyes fluttered opened a look of confusion falling into her eyes for a moment as she forgot where she was then she chuckled slightly as she remembered the party.  “The hotel…” she said quietly.  “Oh…Shinpachi?” Tony whispered as she looked down at him seeing if he was awake.

_Nikki_

“Sougo!”  Nikki looked at him in surprise.  “What the hell-” she began then he vomited.  “Oh that is fucking disgusting!” she snapped turning away from the scene her own stomach contents begin to churn.  “You know what…” she began trying not to gag.  “If you want this room that bad you can have it…” Nikki mumbled to them as she jumped on the bed.  Standing on the cushy mattress she looked to see the best way to get out of the room, avoiding both the people and the puke.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2008)

Nikki’s eyes opened at the commotion going on around her.  Her mind was confused and foggy as she saw the girl standing next to the bed and the man in the doorway.  It was in a flash that Nikki realized that someone was in her room.  Jumping up she looked between the pair.  “Your room?!  What the fuck are you doing in my room?!” she yelled at them in shock.  “Get the hell out!” Nikki yelled pointing at the open doorway.  “Now damn it!” she stomped her foot then remember her dagger.  Reaching into the slit of her dress that she had luckily forgotten to take off she pulled the long knife.  “I mean it…Get. Out.” Nikki said the knife in her hand as she glared at them.

Jessie's eyes widen when the woman takes out a dagger and she exhales in shock, she looks at Tatsu and points at the girl, "YOU SEE TATSU!" she exclaims, "She must be some crazy mental patient who sneaks into innocent girls rooms and tries to violate them in their sleep!" Jessie's imagination is now running a thousand miles per hour envisioning with horror the evil things this lunatic must have done to her in her sleep. 

Tatsu does a double take and looks at this whole situation with a much more calm approach however. He notices that the door was ripped off by pure brute force, something that Jessie is certainly capable of doing with a fraction of her strength and he doesn't think that this woman with the dagger whoever she is could've done such a thing.

Suddenly a strange man staggers into the room past Tatsu and vomits all over the carpeted floor. The woman with the dagger looks on in disgust and turns away, “You know what…” she began trying not to gag. “If you want this room that bad you can have it…”

Jessie leaps away from the ugly looking man as he vomits on the floor and she takes a defensive stance, glaring at the woman, "Well miss crazy pants, this isn't your room so you've got no right to tell me what to do here! And by the looks of it this beastly scoundrel is your accomplice or something huh! " Jessie yells at her, pointing at the ugly man. She starts cracking her knuckles, "Room 348 is my room!" Jessie exclaims with pride. In her mind she sees herself as a brave warrior princess protecting her tribe 348 from a band of savages. 

Suddenly Tatsu whistles at Jessie. He holds up the ripped door and points at the door tag, which clearly shows number *349*. 

"HUH!?" replies Jessie, suddenly feeling like the dumbest person on the planet.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 23, 2008)

Hunter continued to pet the cat until Dallas leaps off the hammock, Dallas comes back to her human form, dancing a bit, "Um...The restroom...?" she says to Hunter. "What, don't you use the litter box?...Over there yep, yep!" Hunter replies, pointing in the direction, then Dallas takes off towards the bathroom, not amused. Hunter flipped off the hammock with a thud, "Ow..." she says then got up and walked towards the restroom as Dallas was comming out. "All your's." Dallas says, as Hunter walks in. 

Hunter comes back out, and says, "Let's meet...The rest!"she nods at Dallas then, who changes into a beautiful burmese cat. "Let's go...Dun! Dun, dun, dun! Dun, dun, dun! Dun dun duuuuuuun!...Will you shut up!"Hunter growls, then quiets, as the two walk trudge through the snow back to the resort. Then Dallas thinks, _'They're even more crazy now than they were...'_ as they continue to make their way.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2008)

Annie shakes her head at Shin and chuckles, "I can handle your buffoonery just fine, don't give yourself that much credit to think that I'd leave because of you," she responds. 

" Also what I said back then was true but this is different...." Annie looks down at the table and searches for the right words.

"This is personal," she finally says and she frowns, "Someone important to me who I thought was gone has reappeared again and...well if I don't do something to help him then I'd be a disgrace of a person." 

She smiles at Shin and her eyes water slightly, "I've really enjoyed my time with you guys and I'll return if I can but frankly I might not make it back at all if this person is as far gone as I think he is."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 23, 2008)

Tatsu sighs and drops the sign. He walks over to Jessie and puts his arm around her shoulder and turns her around, "It's alright, your not the only one in this place that had a little too much to drink." He says with a smirk.

He turns to the woman with the knife, "Yea, sorry about your door and that our crewmate...uh...borrowed your bed, but you might want to be looking into a new room anyway." He says referring to the throw up on the floor. 

Jessie makes a sudden move and rubs her hair against Tatsu's nose, he scratches his nose and prepares to sneeze, "Ah, aah, aaaah, CHOOOO!" He attempts to cover his mouth but was too slow, a wave of fire shoots out, setting the bed on fire.

Tatsu looks at the scene wide eyed, now feeling like the stupidest person in the world. He turns to Jessie, "Well, at times like this I think the best idea would be to...RUN!" He grabs her by the arm and heads out the door.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 23, 2008)

"Damn..." Joseph coughs and lays back. "Freaking women." On his stomach is a large cut. "Shut it." Hana wipes blood from her mouth and sits down on a chunk of broken wall. "Give me one good reason i deserved this." Joseph sat up slowly. "Breaking a sweet young girls heart." She stuck her tongue out at Joe. ".... sweet my ass."

With Jason/Rex/Bolt/James

WHAM! "Wake up idiots." Belle started smacking the four men over the head. "Don't hit Jason." Eve held her spear in attack position. "I swear, everyone on this ship has so many problems." She thought to herself. "ugh..." Rex sat up holding his head. "Wha happened?" Bolt slowly rubbed his head. "Need... sugar." 

James say up, almost looking like a zombie. "Cola." Jason yawned. "You guys need to learn to just relax." Belle sighed and walked off. "I'm perfectly relaxed!" Bolt shouted. "Relaxed like a goose mate." Rex yawned, slowly standing up. *"That makes no sense."* Everyone states. "I don't be doin so good when i'm sober."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2008)

We focus on a tall stone tower in a vast field of red roses. At the top of the tower is a lone rectangular opening. A Princess sits within looking out the window with a forlorn face. She sighs, "Will my Prince Charming ever come?" the Princess muses in a wishful tone. Suddenly the door to her chamber busts open and a tall handsome knight in shining armor steps through. A white aura of light shimmers around him and when he smiles at the Princes his teeth glitter like starlights...

"I've come to save you Princess," he says and picks up the girl in his arms and leaps out of the opening. As they fall a large bronze Dragon flies out of the sky and scoops them up. The Knight lands perfectly in the leather saddle with the Princess in his arms and he smiles at her. She cradles her head in the Knights shoulder and sighs, "My savior..." the Princess mutters as they fly off into the sunset. 

"My savior..." sighs Jessie as Tatsu runs with her through the hallway. Tatsu turns to look at her, "Huh? Did you say something?" he asks.

Jessie snaps out of her day dream and shakes her head, "No it was nothing..." she says.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 23, 2008)

Shin lost his his appetite because of Annie's words and instead simply listened to her while looking down at his Winterland's, the crew wouldn't be the same without their resident gold digger.But fear not, Annie managed to talk him out of leaving, so he might be able to the same to her, though Shin was a little less talented with words then the gunslinger besides a kiss and smack trick by him wouldn't be pulled off with as much flair.

"Can't you just stay with us?, all of us could help you find that person."Was his attempt at trying to het to stay."That way I can make sure you stay safe."he wasn't doing a good job at this but had no idea what else to stay, he wasn't that much of a smooth talker, being a loud oaf wasn't really helpful at the moment.

"No.....I mean...I came to.....Not hate you THAt much anymore over time and I would worry about you if you went out on your own."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2008)

Annie smirks at Shin, "Thanks for the offer fella and I know that you guys would back me up in a sec if I asked but its my problem...not yours," she shudders inwardly at the thought of Shin encountering James. Shin would probably want to fight him by very nature of James status as an elite swordsman. It would be like two lions fighting for dominance and unfortunately for Shin its not a battle that he would win in his current state even as strong as he is and that's really why Annie doesn't want to drag him or any of the others into this, she couldn't bear to see them hurt on her account.

"No.....I mean...I came to.....Not hate you THAT much anymore over time and I would worry about you if you went out on your own."
_
What a pigheaded idiot_ she thinks, _he can't even blurt out that he likes me, its so obvious she thinks and yet somewhat oddly endearing for some reason,_ she thinks.

Annie shrugs again, "Shin, I've been alone since I was 9 years old and I've always found a way to survive. This is no different and if anything you guys should be worried about yourselves without me to save your asses.." she says with a laugh. 

"Anyhow could you promise not to tell the others?" she asks him, "Please...as a favor."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay so this wasn't working, damn his oaf.....Oafiness?, okay that didn't make sense but whatever wrong with him, damn that!Right now he should say something like, you are the sun illuminating my life....Ok, THAT he shouldn't say but something like that but all he came up with were non existing words and crappy lines like that.

_Man, she managed to convince me to stay so easily yet I cant do the same with her. _He thought._ Maybe because I'm an idiot, I've seen her play guys before she probably just said what I wanted to hear since she had some use for her up until now.......That whole pretend to hate yet secretly like thing is so clich? anyways, I'm probably the only moron that is still doing that........Ah, what is with mean blondes that make them so loveable....Ok, I really should stop thinking such disturbing things._

Defeated, he sighed, not knowing what he could say to change her mind, maybe he could get M.J. or Jessie to think of something make Annie stay but Annie's next words put a stop to that.

"Anyhow could you promise not to tell the others?"She asked of him."Please...as a favor."

Finally looking up his eyes rested on her.How could any man say anything but yes to this adorable blonde with those big green eyes of her."Alright.....But only."He replied after sighing once again."If you promise me that you will back after you did what you have to do, when I take Mihawk's place as an Shichibukai I'll need someone to arrange me money affairs and you like money right?"Anything other then that couldn't be said outloud by him, maybe if she was a little....Annie-ish and would've actually liked him then he might've said something else.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2008)

_Nigh on two years ago..._
We focus on a grassy field, "What are you going here Annie!?" yells James. He stands with a glittering Katana unsheathed in his right hand and holds the white scabbard in his left hand.

Annie stands a meter away from James with her hands on the butt end of her revolvers, but these revolvers are not her standard gold ones, no these are silver and they belonged to her mother. "I'm saving you ya dang idiot!" she responds with tears in her eyes. "And I'm gonna kill the ones who did this to you!!" 

James shakes his head, "You forced me to it then...." he mutters and he charges forward at Annie. The gunslinger stands her ground with her hands resting calmly on her revolvers. As James meets Annie face to face with his Katana raised in front of him, Annie quickdraws. Bullet and Sword intersect and blood splatters everywhere...

_Right here right now..._
Annie looks Shin dead in the eyes and nods, "I'll be back for sure, I promise," she says but Annie knows better. She is going on a road of no return. Nonetheless she tries to brighten the mood, "I would hope that you become the worlds greatest swordsman one day fella. Since I'm going to be the worlds greatest Gunner I couldn't have anything less. I can't be seen hanging around with a hack afterall." 

Annie gets up out of her chair and pats him on the back, "Don't worry it might be a couple of weeks before I leave. I have to do some prep work before I strike out. So you're not rid of me yet..." she teases and out of nowhere she pecks him on the cheek. 

"Thanks for not making this so difficult," she whispers to him and walks away. Deep down inside she wishes that Shin would say something more or try to stop her but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 23, 2008)

Relieved, though only slightly, he was when he heard that she wouldn't leave just yet, this would give him the time he needed to convince her to stay.....He would succeed eventually right, if it would come to it he could always propose.

_Chicks like that right?_ He thought. _Wait what the hell am I thinking, being married to her?, that couldn't go well._

He closed his eyes briefly, picturing an older version of himself of Annie, surprisingly enough they both looked like bad drawings of themselves but then Shin actually being tall and not as skinny while Annie had an rather impressive rack for a two dimensional dream figure.He pictured Annie demanding his money and to get his ass moving, dinner wouldn't make itself right?Next to the two were two kids, a daughter and a younger son.

Surprisingly enough was the girl a lot like Shin, with black hair and a blond streak running trough it, a hoodie and a bokken though her eyes were green and the boy was mother's boy since he was the youngest,  though the boy had a blue shirt with the word "Marvelous" on it, blond hair with a black streak and two BB guns were on his person.

"Nah, that'd never happen."He mumbled to himself when he brought himself back to reality.He touched the spot on his cheek where she kissed him and sighed once more.Since she's leaving a some tongue would've been appreciated. He caught himself thinking. Did I just get brain damage or something, what kind of creepy things do I keep thinking.

He attempted to bash his head against the table but landed on a pancake with maple syrup instead."Ewww...."He groaned as he lifted up his head and noticed the mini pancake was stuck to his head because of the stickiness.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 24, 2008)

Garrick sits in his office aboard The Dark Justice in a grim mood. At about 2 O'clock in the morning he couldn't take the feeling of being in the same space as these vile criminals anymore and had returned to his private quarters aboard the ship. Garrick shudders, "I feel infected being next to this den of evil..." he mutters to himself and he looks at the large portrait of Admiral Akainu with his trademark scowl, hanging on the wall.

"Forgive me sir," mutters Garrick, he remembers his first day aboard the Admiral's flagship. The great Akainu, Oda bless his soul, formerly Vice Admiral Sakazuki had recently been promoted to full Admiral and Garrick was just a Seaman Recruit at the time. He can remember that great mans words...

_"Eradicate evil at all costs and show the enemies of our righteous and holy government no mercy. The only real Justice is Absolute Justice..."_

Garrick smiles and walks towards the portrait, "Don't worry sir I'll make you proud," he mumbles and swings open the portrait like a door, revealing a combination lock safe (lined with seastone) hidden in the wall. Garrick enters the combination, which is Akainu's birthday, the only real holiday in Garrick's opinion, and opens the thick safe door. He takes out a seastone canister and cradles it in his meaty right hand, "It would be so easy to just wipe them all out..." he says to himself with dark glint in his eyes. 

_Elsewhere..._
Hawthorne stands at a window of the resort looking out at the horizon. He has Sabra in normal Bisento mode strapped to his back. Clemens hadn't visited him overnight which was unusual. _She must have really been pissed_, he thinks. _Or maybe she just snagged a bigger fish Hawthorne you idiot_ says a voice in his head. 

A voice breaks him out of his thoughts, "Hey fella!" Hawthorne does a double take and is surprised to see Annie standing there. He smiles at her, "Hello, how are you this morning I...."

Annie immediately puts up her hand and waves him off, "No time for pleasantries fella. Remember when you said that you owe, well I'm here to cash in that favor." Hawthorne nods, "Very well, how can I be of assistance..." and he quickly looks around to make sure that one of his comrades are not around. 

"Cool," says Annie, "You guys have file on all different kinds of Pirates and organizations right?" she asks him. Hawthorne nods, "Yes its rather extensive and what we don't have on site we can request from Marine HQ..." 

Annie smirks at Hawthorne, "Good because I want you to get me all the files you have on a group called the Makaosu...and this person especially," she hands him a bounty poster belonging to James.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 24, 2008)

Rek wakes from his sleep relaxed and ready."Aaah, what a wonderful dream." He puts on a dark purple coat and goes down the stairs for breakfast. The noble passes by the rooms of each pirate and marine, amused by the sounds that are coming out from each room. "Still enjoying their sleep, I see." He passes by Annie's room and becomes worried when he doesn't hear her distinct, manly snoring. "I do hope you're alright." He whispers before continuing to the first floor, to the breakfast buffet.

He finds the dining hall where the buffet was held devoid of any guest. "Seems like I'm the first." Rek first goes to the table where the omelettes where served, and was about to get some for himself when a middle-aged waiter decided to place the omolette for him, smiling warmly towards him. "There you go, young lady. You shouldn't lift a finger this early in the morning." In each table Rek went he was met by the same response from each waiter, with all of them mistaking him for a woman. ?"Being beautiful is so difficult.  He thought.

Eventually more people come into the dining hall, but no one recognizes Rek with his hair styled downwards, instead of his usual ponytail. "I guess I'll simply watch the dramas of the others unfold before me.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 24, 2008)

Somewhere in the Grandline-

"Sir! we have news that Rodgers son has been acting up again! the watchers at Ancient tower just used their Devil fruit staff to send them away!" A think and rather sickly looking marine shouted. Stomp. Stomp. Stomp. A boot rhythmically taps the ground. "Sir? did you hear me? We have conformation!"

He smiled. "We can proceed with our plan! we'll sweep up the Jolly Rodgers in no time!" The marine began to laugh. "Time is not a dime, no a reason to mime." WHAM! the marine fell to the floor. "CAPTAIN YOU'RE DOING IT AGAIN!!" He shouts. "What? I did what? don't ruin my strut!" WHAM! the man fell again.

"CAPTAIN FAIRU! WE HAVE NEED OF YOU!" A second marine burst into the room. "Need of you? Need a shoe, i don't mind. I have got the time, how about banana reined?" Both marines now sweatdrop. "Um, HQ.. called... they say that the Nonki crew is going through some weird training... wanted to see if there was anyone you wanted on your ship..."

"Right! Tight! Began to move tonight!" Fairu jumped out of his seat and walked off proudly. "YOU'RE DOING IT AGAIN CAPTAIN!!!!!!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 24, 2008)

*Battle of Wyaton...*
Wild fires around the country of Wyaton roared as the kingdom began to submit to the chaos Pirate crew. Yingoru and Boyang had successfully  taken down all the guards in the Big tree section and so did the other chaos pirate members in their respectful locations. They all begn to head towards the castle as victory was theirs.

The pirate crew made their way into the king's chamber to see none other then their master-san sitting in the royal chair. Yingoru smiled and began to laugh. Boyang of course mouthed not a word but he did clap. The rest of the crew cheered. Yingoru then noticed Ororo in the room and he drew his sowrd on him. "Just who in the hell are you?" Yingoru said anooyed. Boyang also seemed to take the offensive as did the rest of the crew.

*"Calm yourselves. This man is Ororo. He has assisted me well in this siege so he will be joining our cause. Isn't that right, Ororo?"* Darver said as Yingoru glared at him. He obviously didn't trust this man.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 24, 2008)

"Of course, I never go back on my word," Ororo said casually,"I would suggest pointing that sword somewhere else, I can get pretty edgey..." Ororo started to slowly increase the size of his muscles, warning that he isn't an easy person to kill.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 24, 2008)

With Tatsu and Jessie-

"Alright, well I don't know if that girl with the knife will be a little pissed off about me frying her room, and neither will her friends. It's a little too early for a fight in my opinion, so this seems like a good solution." He says to Jessie and they make their way down the hall way.

"Also, judging from that door's condition you must have had a rough night,"  he says turning to Jessie with a slight smirk.

However while he sends his attention to the Shipwright he doesn't notice the window at the end of the hall way. They crash through it and look down, "Why did we have to be on the top floor!" They start to fall but he quickly transforms into his Hybird Point, grabs onto Jessie and hovers in the air.

"Phew, a heart attack this early in the morning isn't healthy. But atleast we have that sun rise to make up for it." He nods his head in the direction of the sun as they hover high above the ground.

Elsewhere-

Ray Zonder goes through the sea on his small fishing boat. He looks up as he notices a snow flake fall in front of his face. It begins to snow lightly, and Ray reaches for his drum sticks. 

He twirls them around and then begins to play Jingle Bells  but more softly. 

He sighs as he continues to sail through the open sea, "I hate having to do jobs like around the Holidays," He takes another deep look at the ocean, he is about to say something else but stops and continues his drumming.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 24, 2008)

After a while of fruitless searching, Sheep had given up on its quest for the moment. Epuised, Sheep walked into the dining hall to grab a bite to eat. It had not eaten for about a day, and its fleece was growing dull because of its shrinking diet.

Sheep wandered among the tables and counters, decked with luxurious-smelling foods it had never encountered before. Oblivious to some stares it was receiving, Sheep had its attention set on breakfast. It shuffled its way towards the buffet line, staring at the foods just a spot away from an attractive-looking wo(man) in rich attire. Sheep's eyes lingered on the gloriously dressed omelettes, contemplating on whether to take one or not. Within its puffed suit, a frantic, muffled chirping was heard. Its wool quivered until a hen's head popped out, gawking at the cooked eggs. "Don't worry Chix, it's not one of your babies."

Out of respect for Chix, Sheep opted to take a stack of pancakes instead. After piling the flat pads onto its plate, it looked every which way for something to garnish its plain meal. "Ahh...? No syrup..." It frowned.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 24, 2008)

Shin and Annie's conversation brought Rek's attention."Having a pleasant conversation with my dear Annie I take it?" Rek asked Shin. The samurai did not recognize Rek, his long hair making him look like a girl. "Leaving you so soon? You disappoint me, samurai, I thought she'd stay with you for at least 6 months." Rek walks away from Shin, smirking cockily. When he was away from Shin Rek's smile dissolved into a frown. "Going against James by herself, eh? She won't stand a chance alone." He thought.

Inside her room, Jun was sipping her tea. She looks out of her window and sees dark clouds looming. "Something evil is coming..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 24, 2008)

"Having a pleasant conversation with my dear Annie I take it?" 

Shin looked up to some girl, a rahter unattractive one talking to him, he had no idea who she was nor did he want to know.There was something about that voice though, sounded a little too deep for a woman and familiar at the same time."Leave me alone tranny."He replied after noticing the Adamsapple being noticable, yet he still did not know Rek was this "tranny"
"Leaving you so soon? You disappoint me, samurai, I thought she'd stay with you for at least 6 months."

What the hell was this tranny's problem, Shin thought as the fakewoman left after those words.....Though somehow he felt again as if Annie had been using him and that she was leaving since he had outgrown his use....Even this ranny seemed to think this."I should kick that tranny's ass.....Would that be like hitting a woman.....No, right?"He discussed with himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 25, 2008)

_9 years ago in the West Blue..._
It is snowing on Marlboro Island, a rare occasion considering that the weather is usually arid year around. Many children are out in the streets playing in the snow and families stroll through the snowy wonderland that their island has become. 

In the backyard of a cottage at the edge of town, a small blond haired boy builds a snowman. He smiles and laughs as he places a carrot nose in the face of the snowman. "Almost finished Mr. Snowman!" he exclaims delightedly and he claps his gloved hands. Suddenly a voice echoes in the air, "Put 'em up partna!" *THWAP!* A snowball hits the boy right in the face and then two more hit him in the stomach.

A blond haired girl leaps through the bushes with an arm load of snowballs and throws them rapid fire at the boy, pelting him all over. "OW! Annie stop that!" yells the boy as he covers up his face. the girl laughs and starts pelting the snowman, knocking off the head and torso. 

The boy cries as his precious snowman falls to the ground and he runs at Annie in a fury, "NO FAIR!!" he screams. Annie sticks her tongue out at James and easily trips him up with her snow boot and the boy faceplants into the snow. She laughs wildly, "Oops I'm sorry James..." she says and pretends to bend over and help him up but instead she dumps her remaining snowballs over the back of his head. 

Annie laughs even harder and James sits up with tears in his eyes, "I'm gonna tell ma!" he yells in outrage. Annie points at James tears and winks at him, "Little crybaby taddletale...oh James you're so hopeless," she says. 

"ANNIE!" yells a loud and clear female voice. Annie's mother appears at the back door of the cottage and glares at her daughter. Anne however plays it cool and smiles at her mother innocently, "Hey Momma me and James were just playin," she say's in her sweetest voice. "SHE HURT MISTER SNOWMAN AND HIT ME!" yells James, still sobbing on the ground.

Annie glares at her brother and shakes her fist at him, "Spoilsport!" she exclaims and immediately makes a run for it into the trees but not even two steps into her escape a strong hand grabs the back of Annie's coat and lifts her into the air. Annie's mother holds the girl up casually with one hand and she narrows her eyes at Annie, "You and I are gonna have a little talk about playing nice with your little brother, young lady!" she says and carries her back into the cottage. As Annie is carried away she cranes her neck back towards her brother and drags her index finger across her neck while James responds by thumbing his nose at her.

_On Redwood Tree Island..._
James walks out of the burning ruin of the CP7 headquarters with his black hood shrouding his face. He hooks back up with Larissa who has laid waste to the other half of the base, "Let's go..." mutters James and Larissa wholeheartedly agrees. The two Makaosu agents make their way to the coast and at the front gate of the base is a handwritten note reading....

_We were in your base killing all your dudes, again....
Sincerly The Makaosu_


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 25, 2008)

It was a sunny day in South Blue,a small barrel made it's way across the sea.It has a single blue sail coming up from inside,and a blonde head could be seen barley popping over the top.A long yawn could be heard coming from the barrel as the person stretched his arms towards the sky."Gahhhh it's morning already,man it doesn't feel like I slept much at all" as he said this he slowly rubbed his eye.

He was in the middle of no where and no islands could be seen for miles."Damn I hoped I would have drifted to an island by now,I guess I can't just float around aimlessly...I better figure out what to do soon" as he said this he noticed a something small in the distance,he slowly stood up in the barrel and then yelled out "Binoculars!" the sail disappeared in a puff of smoke and in it's place was binoculars.The figure took them in his hand and looked threw them,a small smirk came across his face."A marine ship,that means I can get a map"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 25, 2008)

Dante felt his balance go and he fell into the water, ontop of Heather.

*"Well now, ain't this familiar?"* he laughed and kissed her deeply on the lips, then got up.

*"Well these clumsy hands of mine had you moaning like a whore last night."* He whispered in her ear, *"so did my tongue and other body parts too, or did you forget?"*
*
"We'll finish the argument about my clumsy hands later. Someone made me hungry as hell and I'm gonna get my food on. Have a good bath, sexy."*

Dante left his captain to her bath , changed and went downstairs to greet the breakfast buffet and a drunk Gintoki.

He spots Rek at the far table

*"Yoohoo! Rekkie-kins! honey! Thanks for the wonderful evening last night. Hope you're not too sore because I sure as hell am!"* Dante grinned, blowing him a kiss. The waiting staff gave Dante funny looks, but not daring to look at Rek.

________________________________________

Shinpachi's eyes were wide open and sleep deprived as he looked at Tony peering at him from the bed. "Morning Tony. Hope you slept well. Did you know you sleep talk?" Shinpachi smiled.

He couldn't be angry or even the slightest bit upset with her. He was just frustrated with his stupid code of honour. He decided he would do something about it and tell her how he felt. It was a task that was easier thought than said.

______________________________________

Sougo looked at the scene unfolding infront of him. He was too drunk to care about the knife or the fact that he had been called ugly, or even the fact that he had vomited all over the carpet. All he saw was more champagne.

"I fully aim to be plastered for the entire fucking time I'm here!" he shouted, not sure who was listening. "I invite you to join me and drink and be merry and drink some more. Merry Christmas and Happy birthday!" he said staggering backwards, taking the champagne bottle.

"Hey Nikki, I thought Heather was your girlfriend! I'm telling on you! You slept with another woman. Bad girl!" Sougo said as he staggered out of the room and knocked on the room next door to harrass more customers


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 25, 2008)

After a quick shower and a change of clothes, Rek summons Ruru into his room. "Ruru, I want all of these 'gentlemen' to be gathered at the base of Wintry Peak immiediately. The lesson begins now." Rek smiles sinisterly as Ruru leaves him inside his room.

"This is quite a comfortable spot." Jun thinks as she stands inside a beautiful lounge on top of a tall spire overlooking the hotel. "We'll be watching everything from here, right?" Cass asks Jun, who nods in reply. "Well then, I had best gather the ladies for the 'lesson'." Jun leaves Cass inside the spire to see the other women.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 26, 2008)

_The defeated Wyaton..._
Yingoru eyed Ororo for a few minutes and resheathed his sword on Darver's orders. Yingoru grunted and and eyed Ororo. "Watch your step kid. One foot out of place and I'll slice it off." Yingoru harshly said. 

Darver turned his attention back on his crew in the throne room. He had his arms resing on the arms of the King's chair. *"Excellent work crew. We have successfully completed phase 2 of my master plan. After the next phase, I'll truely be worthy of my new title.* Darver said plainly to his crew.

_"YES, WE'LL DO ANYTHING TO SUPPORT YOUR CAUSE MASTER-SAN!"_ The crew bellowed. They began to cheer and Darver silenced them. *"I know. Now, the agents of the Makaosu should be done with their Ciphor Pol missions by now. It appears that we're not the only one's formatting a full assualt on the world government."* Darver was referring to the current strongest man in the world. *"When they hear that they're Ciphor pols have been destroyed along with the siege of one of their prized Countries, then things will be put into play."* Darver said.


*"We're one step closer to the resurrection of the Void Century."*


----------



## Kuno (Dec 26, 2008)

_Heather_

“Stupid asshole…” Heather grumbled blushing furiously as she sunk back into the water glaring at his retreating back.  “What the hell…” she mumbled at the water.  Heather soaked for a minute more then quickly washed and began to get out though she smirked.  “Well at least he will smell like a woman the rest of the day.  I have that to chuckle about…” she said to herself, wrapping a towel around her she went into the room and dressed though avoided looking at the bed the whole time.

“Now where are Nikki, Tony…damn…and the little psycho…” Heather thought to herself as she walked out of the room in search of the girls not wanting a male body around her.

_Tony_

“I do?”  Tony said looking at him surprise.  “Wow…I didn’t know that…” she said sitting up, adjusting her robe she looked over the side at him again.  “I hope my talking didn’t keep you up…” Tony says with a chuckle.  “So what do you suppose we should do today?  Maybe go get some breakfast?  Take a walk?  I don’t know where everyone else is…”  She says thinking for a moment.  “I think I will go jump in the shower…” Tony begins stepping over him and heading for the bathroom.  “I need to check on Ratchet…Oh and I need some supplies for…” she continues to ramble as she shuts the door behind her.

_Nikki_

“Oh this is the worse fucking time!”  Nikki screams jumping off the now flaming bed as the sprinklers kick on.  She runs out into the hall absolutely soaked and glares at Sougo who is now walking into the next room.  “Bunch of assholes…I think I would be better off on the ship…” she grumbled as she looked around.  “Now where in the hell are the others…” she said storming away looking to find the other girls and some clean, dry clothes.


----------



## EPIC (Dec 26, 2008)

Ororo stood at the corner, while listening to Darver's lecture,"The world government, huh? Well, Master, let's see how things turn out..." Ororo shifted his glasses, and waited for the next step.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 26, 2008)

*"Man today sucks this is so boring there are no Pirates around....when will we see some action"* said a young marine he seemed to be a new recruit or something the kinda kid who was itching for some action."Don't get carried away Pirates aren't a game"this young man said fixing his round glasses.As they finished the conversation they heard something hit the side of the ship.It was a brown barrel with a blue lid,the young marines smiled as they prepared to pull it up.

Once the boys got the barrel on deck they began examining it."What do you think is in it?"said the man with the glasses.*"I don't know but it kinda smells maybe there's fish inside" * "Hey! I resent that" a voice could be heard coming from the barrel."JACKET!" as he yelled this the lid on top of the barrel transformed into a jacket,he grabbed the jacket out of the air and placed it on his shoulders.The two young boys jumped back looking surprised,the quickly jumped up and began running away *"Captain!"* they both yelled.

A long sigh could be heard as he picked a map up off the floor.All the marines on the ship could be seen laying unconscious all around."Ahh so it seems the closest island is Fiery,ok then sounds good." as he finished this sentence he heard a moan."Hey you young kid remember the name ok....The names Rock"as he said this he grabbed the barrel and jumped off the side of the ship.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 26, 2008)

Ruru went inside the speaker room, normally used for telling guests what the time was, and took the room over. He approached the main dendenmushi, and began to speak through it. "Will the following people please go to the base of Wintry Peak." Ruru dictated from a sheet of paper the names of the many 'gentlemen' that attended the ball. "It begins." Ruru muttered ominously.

Minutes later, Jun entered the speaker room, her purpose to gather the other girls so they can watch everything in a prime seat. "Free money for the following women in the speactator's spire." Like Ruru, Jun dictated the names of the ladies from each crew. After dictating their names, the warrior sighed, and left the room. It was not her idea to use money, but she remembered Rek using such a strategy, to great effect.

Somewhere on the mountain, Matyr watched with a keen eye the placement of the final traps. "Those peasants don't stand a chance." The noble said confidently.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2008)

Annie's ears perk up when she hears the word money and she raises her head in the air like a Lion sensing a wounded Antelope, "Money?" Annie mumbles to herself and she runs off towards the stairs. 

Clemens is in the room of some random Nobleman that she had met. When the announcement comes and her name is announced she sighs, "Gotta go..." she tells the Nobleman and she rolls out of bed. 

"Wait I can give you lots of money!" exclaims the Nobleman. 

Clemens shrugs, "But not as much as Rek can..." the Marine replies as she disappears through a mirror in the wall. 

Less then a minute after the announcement was made Annie pops out of the top flight of stairs and speeds towards the entrance door to the Lounge. Suddenly a red haired Marine phases out of a wall and Annie slams into her accidentally. Annie lands ontop of Clemens, recognizing her instantly, and glares at her, "Hey watch it lady!" Annie exclaims but then she shrugs, "We can settle this later, first I gotta get some free money..." and she leaps over Clemens towards the door, slamming it open and entering. 

Clemens sits up with a furious look on her face, "I'm gonna kill that bitch," she mutters.

Garrick sits in his office, Rek's announcement had been piped into his den den Mushi, "BAH! I'M NOT GOING!!" he bellows. 

"I'M A GODDAMN MARINE!!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 26, 2008)

"A raise and a commendation awaits you should you answer Lord Rek's call. A single praise from a world noble can get you far." Ruru tells Garrick from behind the door of his office. The old butler expected that the proud marine might not answer his master's call without a prize, and made sure that he knew there'd be one. "These Absolute-Justice types have always been a bother." Ruru laments as he leaves Garick's ship.

Inside the spire lounge, Cass stacks up a pile of money. "This is so boring..." The sniper looks out of the window. She sees the various traps that were laid by Matyr last night. "Hmmmmmmm... maybe I should set up a gambling stall...."


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 26, 2008)

The barrel slowly hit the side of the dock.Rock jumped out and pulled a rope out from his waist.He tossed it on a nail sticking out of the side and then tied it to the dock."Ahh this place looks really....lively I guess is the word" he smiled as he walked off the docks towards the area that looked like a town.As he reached the entrance to the town his mouth kinda dropped...he was surprised to see the town itself was an Amusement Park.

As soon as his foot hit the inside of the town three people popped up infront of him.One was a long faced man with a curly mustache and a long face.The second was a short fat women with red pigtails and a rather large nose.The last was a very tall very skinny man who wore stripes and a toupee."Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelo ~ there young man" Said the mustache man "Is this your first time here?" Rock slowly nodded his eyes a bit wide.The tall man laughed a loud deep laugh "You will like it here don't forget to try out the rides" as he finished saying that they were gone in a puff of smoke."Holy Crap! what the hell was that" Rock said shaking his head slowly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 27, 2008)

*The South Blue - Fiery Island*
"STEP RIGHT UP FOLKS! STEP RIGHT UP AND SEE ONE OF THE RARE GIANT MAN EATING PANDAS OF PANDA ISLAND, LOCATED DEEP WITHIN THE NEW WORLD!!"  Flynn Carson walks back and forth on stage in front of a large curtain, holding a red megaphone. A crowd of eager onlookers gather in front of the stage and stare with anticipation.

Flynn smiles his most charming smile, or his salesman smile as he likes to call it and points at a young girl with brown pigtails and a frilly dress that shows off her ample bosom. She holds a basket and walks into the crowd. 

"FOR ONLY 50 BERI YOU CAN WITNESS A ONCE IN A LIFETIME SPECTACLE. JUST KINDLY DROP YOUR PAYMENT INTO THE BASKET THAT MY BEAUTIFUL ASSISTANT TRIXIE IS CARRYING AROUND!"

Some of the spectators walk away, scoffing at the price, but most pay, dropping their money into Trixie's basket. After Trixie is done she nods at Flynn who waves his arms around dramatically, "ARE YOU READY!?!?!?" he shouts at the crowd. 

*"YEAH!!!!"* the crowd replies. 

"NO I MEAN ARE YOU REALLY READY!?!?"  yells back Flynn. 
*
"YEEEEEAAAHH!!!"* roars the crowd. Flynn laughs and yanks a chord that slowly raises the curtain. A huge seven foot Panda wearing a monks robes, lays on his back snoring. He growls in his sleep and then turns his back to the crowd and casually scratches his behind. 

The jaws of everyone in the crowd hang wide open at the utter ridiculousness of the spectacle and Flynn facepalms. He bangs on the metal bars with his megaphone, "OI! USAGI WAKE UP!!" he hollers at the Panda but Usagi continues snoring.

"BOO! THIS SUCKS!" yells a kid with an absent glare who casually picks his nose. More people in the crowd nod and start booing. Soon shouts of, "WE WANT OUR MONEY BACK!!!" can be heard in the throng. Flynn glares at the audience, "Na ah! The sign clearly says no money back!" and he points at a miniscule sign next to the curtain that you need a magnifying glass to read. 

Suddenly a teenager throws his bag of popcorn at the cage, a number of others follow suit and start tossing their food and drinks at the cage, while screaming for their money back. As a stray hot dog hits the back of Usagi's head the Panda yawns and jumps to his feet....

*"CAN'T YOU SEE I'M SLEEPING OVER HERE!!!!!!!!!!"* he growls at the audience. 

"AHHHH!! IT'S A TALKING PANDA!!!" everyone in the crowd breaks into a run as Usagi grabs the cage bars and casually bends them apart and steps through. Flynn facepalms and shakes his head, "Why can't you ever just play along?" he mutters in annoyance. 

Usagi yawns again and stretches his back, "You should just be glad I let you put me in a cage for your stupid scheme," the giant Panda replies, "I want some sake give me my cut..."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 27, 2008)

_Heather_

Walking the halls Heather becomes more and more irritated at not being able to find those that she sought.  ?Where in the hell is Nikki?  And Tony?  And, why can?t I even find that fucking little psycho?? Heather growled angrily as she continued to look for the three.  As the voice for the men came over the speakers she smirked slightly.  ?Well at least I don?t have to worry about him bothering me today?? she said avoiding thinking about the little feeling that nagged her from the lower half of her body.  Though when the woman?s voice came over the speaker Heather grinned.  ?Well I think they will know where to find me?? she said moving quickly toward the spire each step a little quicker.


_Nikki_

Storming through the hotel Nikki growled at anyone that looked her way.  She finally found some clothes and was able to change which she was grateful for since she spotted herself in the mirror.  Her dressed was wrinkled beyond repair and she was soaked to the bone.  The last five inches or so of the dress had been burned of and she could swear some of the vomit had splattered on her.  ?I swear I am going to kill someone today.? Nikki grumbled as she continued to look for her friends until the first voice came over the speakers but ignored it since it had to do with men, but when the second voice rang clear she stopped.  ?Well at least I know where Heather will be?? she mumbled moving quickly toward the spire.


_Tony_

Tony moved quickly through her morning rituals not wanting to keep Shinpachi waiting in case he need the bathroom or was actually waiting for her.  She stepped out giving him a smile.  ?Ready?  Or do you need to use the facilities?? she said continuing to smile as the first voice rang out.  ?Well I guess that is you.  Maybe you can help me get the supplies when your done.  You better hurry you don?t want to keep them waiting.? Tony said walking toward the door then stopped as the second but female voice came over.  ?Why would they give me money?  I have done anything?? she said slightly confused then shrugged.  ?But, at least the other girls will be there.  It will give me something to do.  Oh!  And I can asked them if they got balloons too.  Also, I need to make sure Heather didn?t kill Dante?? Tony continued to talk as she too headed quickly to the spire leaving Shinpachi behind.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 27, 2008)

Shin and Alph had been outside, having a sparring match.Shin was in the mood for some training because of what happened at breakfast and Alph had made a few small adjustments to combat programs and had been looking for a chance to evaluate them.The two engaged in several unarmed matches and had a few matches where Alph took Shin and his Divine Dawn on with his new and improved switchblade, though it soon became obvious that both the switchblade and Alph skill in using it were no match for this opponent.One of Shin's Squall attacks would've made short work of the switchblade.

Though while they were in the middle of a hand to hand sparring match, one that Alph was losing like all the matches before but luckily the android was quite sturdy and could take a few hits but the two pirates were interrupted by the announcement of Ruru.Though Shin's first reaction was."No way in hell I'm going."

Alph decided to con him into going by claiming."I happened to have listened in on a phone conversation that Rek had last night, it seems he has prepared several things....Among those things was a swordsman that Rek claimed to be strong enough to take care of you, he believed it would be particular interesting to see you get your ass kicked."He made this on their way to their destination, it worked though whether they could control Shin when they arrived was something else.

With M.J.

The dark haired doctor was locked in her room, much too busy to relax and instead had spent most of her time her inside that room scribbling on notepads and reading trough books.Though she barely showed any reaction to the notice of the men, the promise of money interested her.....How much money would she get? It was that nobleman after all, just think how much medical supplies and equipment she could by with amounts that are mere pocket change for a World Noble.

And so she quickly got dressed and made herself presentable before making her way to the spire, she had no intention of running though so she took her time.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 27, 2008)

Rock yawned as he walked down the street of this wacky place.He saw all these strange games and weird food stands.He shook his head slowly and then heard a ruckus around the corner,as soon as he turned out a crowd of people came running past him.Huh he thought as he looked ahead to see a stage with a man and a Panda talking.He shook his head and looked again "Man have I been out to sea to long?" after saying this he decided to get a closer look.

When he reached the stage he looked at the Panda with a raised eyebrow and then he turned and looked at the young man."Hey kid how do you get it to talk? Is it like a Panda suit or something?" Rock asked baffled by what he has come across.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2008)

The two continue to trudge through the snow, eventually ending up back at the hotel, "We're here!...Shut up you retard...I missed you too...I never missed you!...Yeah, you did." Hunter says, looking for one of the girls, Dallas drying herself off. 

They look around, the man calls for the guys, then the woman on the speaker called for the ladies, "Well, this will be interesting...What will be boss...?...Just follow me...Er, right..." Hunter says, as Dallas slightly puffed, uneasy about it all, _'What are they planning with all the crews...? This never bides well...'_ Dallas thinks, tail flicking slightly.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 27, 2008)

OC loaded his pistol and slipped it into his coat.  Orders from his crew or no orders, he wasn't going anywhere without this thing.  He decided to leave his crowbar and his shotgun behind, they were too large to hide.  He headed out of his room to the base of Wintry Peak.    

V slid his knives into his belt.  Orders or no orders, he wasn't going anywhere without his weapons.   Although he could do some martial arts, he didn't feel comfortable without his knives.  He left the *Dark Justice* and headed to wake up Gilmont in case he slept through the announcement.  

OC bumped into V.  The marine lifted his face and OC could feel V's eyes staring at him through that mask.  The killing intent surrounding the two of them could be felt simply by walking nearby.  Both of them chose to ignore orders.  Reaching to into his coat pocket, OC snapped down his pistol's safety and pulled it out.  V had two knives in his hands.    

Gilmont groaned and got out of his bed.  Unlike V and Garrick, he had chosen to stay in the resort.  His head was throbbing from a hangover.  He groaned and reached for the bottle next to his bed.  He gulped down all of the stale beer in under ten seconds.  He then heard the announcement over the denden mushi.  He sighed and grabbed his spear.  Gilmont then got up and trudged to the base of Wintry Peak, not caring that he was barefoot and in pajamas.  

Gilmont stepped onto the snow below when he realized he was barefoot.  He yelped from the cold and rushed back into the resort and grabbed his pink, fluffy bunny slippers and put them on.  Sighing contentedly, Gilmont headed back out into the hallway and jumped in surprise.  In front of him were V and OC, both holding weapons in their hands.    

"Hey, hey, hey.  Calm down, V.  We have orders.  In case you want an entire marine fleet here to blow our balls off, we should calm down and settle this some other time."  OC nodded to the marine's reasoning.  He understood a lot about blowing balls off.  He slipped his pistol back in his coat.  V glanced at Gilmont and sheathed his knives.  The three headed down the mountain, V and OC thinking about what they would do to each other if they weren't restrained by orders.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 27, 2008)

Usagi lean back against the stage and removes a large jug from his belt and begins gulping down the Sake within, he wipes his snout and smiles, "Ahhh....that hits the spot," he mutters and he takes another swig. Flynn ignores the Panda and smirks at Trixie who holds the basket full of money. 

"So how much did we score?" he asks her. "2500 Beri," she replies while looking at the basket, "Not bad really..." 

Flynn nods, "Now how much did we really score?" he asks her. Trixie reaches into a hidden fold in her dress and shakes it loose. A dozen wallets, watches, rings, and necklaces fall out. Trixie giggles and kneels down to pick up a sparkling emerald ring, "I'll take this one if you don't mind," she says. 

Flynn laughs and kisses her on the cheek, "You can have a lot more then that..." he says, "Geez you keep getting better and better at this don't you!" Trixie laughs and blushes slightly, "Well I learned from the master..." she says as she hands him the basket of money. 

"That you did," responds Flynn and he puffs out his chest in a proud fashion, suddenly Usagi swipes the money basket out of Flynn's hands and the Panda begins stuffing cash into his pocket. 

"OI!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING USAGI!?" yells Flynn. The Panda shrugs, "What I'm just taking my cut! Sake is expensive these days you know. We're in a recession or so I've heard." he replies defensively. Flynn snatches back the money basket and glares at Usagi, "You can't even spell recession, fur ball!!" he exclaims. Usagi however just ignores the man and yawns. "Here Trixie take this out back and add it to our other winnings willya? Trixie nods, "Sure thing," and she heads behind stage.

As Flynn is about to lecture Usagi about how Panda's don't even use money and therefore should leave it all to him a blonde haired fellow in a light blue jacket approaches the stage curiously, "Hey kid how do you get it to talk? Is it like a Panda suit or something?" 

"Huh? You talkin' to me?" replies Flynn. Usagi scratches his furry neck and nods, "Yeah I'm pretty sure that he was talking to you..." the Panda adds. 

Flynn leaps to the ground and walks up to the stranger, "Oh yeah this fur ball he's just a....whoah!" suddenly he trips into the blond haired fellow accidentally bumping into him. Flynn back away apologetically, "Woops sorry about that buddy," he says apologetically, "Uh what were you asking again?" Flynn asks. Behind Flynn Usagi shakes his head and facepalms.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 28, 2008)

He watches the guy jump down and approach him,then he sees him stumble and then walk back words.Rock dusts himself off a little bit and shakes his head slowly "It's fine people lose balance it happens" as he says this he rubs his head."Oooooooh I was just asking how you get the Panda to talk.Is it a guy in a suit or is it some kinda trick like throwing your voice?" as he said this he examined the Panda.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2008)

"All the pieces are falling in place." Rek thought as he walked calmly up the spire. "I wonder who'll win." Rek enters the lounge atop the spire. Inside, several people were already there, specifically Annie and Clemens. On the other side of the lounge was a stack of money sitting on top of a stall, carefully guarded by Cass. 

"My dear Cass, you can stop guarding the money now and distribute them." Cass nodded, and began to give Annie and Clemens large amounts of money. "This should be good." The sniper thought.

As the sniper was doing this, Rek approached a den den mushi that was connected to the speaker room. He walked towards the balcony of the spire, and watched as many people reached the base of Wintry Peak. "Congratulaions for answering the call, contestants" Rek began. "Today, we will be having a little lesson on etiquette. Those who succeed shall win a large cash prize. Ruru will inform you all of the details. Good luck."Rek returned inside the lounge, a confident smirk on his face. "I believe things will be much more interesting with a little wager, yes?"

Ruru landed on the base of the mountain, carrying with him a stack of books. "Well, I hope you're all ready for the first ordeal."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 28, 2008)

Usagi puts his hand up to Rock's face, "Please don't touch the fur. I just had it washed and blow dryed yesterday..." He sighs inwardly at the young man's curiosity but Usagi has grown used to such reactions. When you're a giant seven foot tall talking Panda you tend to stand out but sometimes Usagi wishes that he could he just blend in. However, he had learned to be at peace with his existence years ago and he actually find's the Human's curiosity slightly amusing.

"No I'm not a guy in a monkey suit nor is it a ventriloquist's trick. I am me..." Usagi says with pride and he flexes his thick furry muscles. Usagi then takes a large gulp from his jug of Sake, he turns the empty jug over and only a few drops come out of it, "Low on Sake..." he says with a frown and he tosses away the jug behind stage and removes another jug from his belt (he has five of these around his belt) and drinks anew. 

Flynn laughs and offers his hand to this newcomer, "My name's Flynn and this amazing alcoholic Panda over here is my sidekick Usagi," he says. Usagi immediately narrows his eyes at Flynn, "I'm not an alcoholic and I'm your partner not your sidekick..." he interjects calmly as he gulps down his jug of Sake.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2008)

10 Years ago, Mariejois

A young Rek Du Mortis was running for his life inside their lavish mansion. A giant beetle was flying at him, threatening to crush the poor child with his mighty horn. "RURU I DEMAND THAT YOU STOOOOOOOOOP!" Rek yelled, almost out of breath. "I apologize milord, but your father said that you needed the exercise." 

Inside his study, Bartle Du Mortis was reading through some reports sent to him by Everett Industries. "Ahh... Readin' thru' all this files is giving me a head cramp." He looks at the courtyard, and sees his son, running away from Ruru. "You're being too hard on him, Bartle dear." A woman with long, purple hair like Rek's said as she entered his study. Bartle put down the files and approached the woman. "Aye, me' love, but it's fer our son's own good. The Conquista will be in 10 years after all." The woman sighed, and looked at her son run around in the courtyard. "This is quite a big deal for you Du Mortises to be preparing for it in 10 years, isn't it?" 

Bartle returned to his desk, and read through several more files. "Now den, look at dis'." Bartle showed his wife a file of a little girl. "Hmm...pretty, but I don't think we should be arranging marriage for our son till he's 13." Bartle laughed, and looked at his son, who was cowering behind a giant statue of his grandfather. "I dunno, love, perhaps a girl will give dat boy some backbone."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 28, 2008)

_6 years ago..._
A much younger Annie stands at a rifle range in a gray jumpsuit, side by side with a long row of other similarly aged children also clad in gray jumpsuits. They all hold rifles and fire at targets 50 meters away, however unlike all the others, Annie's target is much farther and is in fact 500 meters away, she cleanly fires without any visual aid, hitting the bullseye every time. 

A tall and burly man in military fatigues and a red beret walks back and forth up the line inspecting the children's performance. "Good job 16, follow through 8, OI! 15 raise your sights up, you won't hit the broadside of a Cow's ass with that aim!" he yells. Finally he stops behind Annie and grins, "Excellent work 18, truly superb marksmanship..." he mutters. 

Annie continues firing and nods, "Thank you sir!" she exclaims. 

The man in military fatigues nods and walks away towards a concrete bunker and enters an office. Inside is a man shrouded in darkness who sits in the corner, smoking a cigarette, "How is her progress going?" he asks casually. 

The man in fatigues shrugs, "Frankly the girl scares me. She's a cold blooded killer who wouldn't hesitate to blow your brains out if she was ordered. If you ask me she has more potential as a Gunner then both her mother and old man combined..." 

The man in shadow nods as he exhales a stream of smoke from his nose, "Excellent, so the project has yielded fruit after all. A pity we had to kill her mother, she could've supplied us with so many more future supersnipers..."

After target practice is over Annie heads over to the mess hall where all the other children eat but as she walks on the path towards the dining facility she quickly cranes her neck around to make sure that no one is around and dives behind a tree. She slinks her way through the bushes towards an old factory looking complex and as she enters a clearing she sees her friend and smiles. 

"Hiya Usagi!" she exclaims. The giant Panda leans back against a tree and nods his head at her. He wears a camouflage colored fatigues and a green beret. Around his waist is a leather weapons belt with a vicious looking dagger strapped to it and on his chest is pinned a bright red badge that reads,* Instructor.* "Hey Annie..." he replies. Annie sits down on the ground cross legged and frowns, "I miss James. Is he alright?" she asks.

"They transferred him to the Swordmasters facility on another part of the Island but I hear he's excelling," replies Usagi. Annie sighs and nods but then she grins at the Panda, "And how is the escape plan going?" she asks. The Panda smiles back at her, "Very soon..." he replies.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2008)

_6 years ago, the kingdom of Alabasta_

A young Rek Du Mortis and Matyr Zelios were inside a large hall in the Du Mortis family's private island. The Du Mortises had many all over the world, but this one was his father Bartle's favorite. 

"This place is boring, Rek, why did I ever agree to come with you?" Matyr asked.

"Wasn't it because you wished to find a present for your sweet, bride-to-be Zabel?" Rek replied.

"Yes, but we've been here for the past 2 days, and we haven't even gone to Alubarna yet!"

"Please, you just wish to see Princess Vivi."

"Your point?"

The two of them continued to argue, until Ruru showed up carrying a tray of tea. "Your tea, milord." Rek picked up a cup of tea from the tray, and wafted the scent into his nostrils. "How delightful. Has father arrived from his 'business trip' yet?" Rek asked. "Afraid not, milord." The young noble sighed, but continued to drink his tea. "Seems like I'll have to go to the ancient ruins at Alabasta by myself."

In a large galleon, Bartle Du Mortis was drinking a keg of beer, surrounded by several guards. "Why must fader a've me inspect everything? Oh well, perhaps I can find a lass fer Rek in dat training center."


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 28, 2008)

Rock was amazed at the Panda he was speechless to be honest.He gave a weird half smile and then saw Flynn's extended hand and took it shaking it slowly.Then he laughed at the Panda for the comment he made."My name is Rock it's nice to meet the both of you,so what are you guys doing here on stage? Putting on some kind of show or something?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 28, 2008)

Commander Zane Garrick walks up to V and Gilmont on the snowy landscape of Wintry Peak with a scowl on his face. He has grown tired of being next to Pirates and not being able to deliver justice. "Bah! If these games continue I'm going to start wrecking these Pirate scum, orders or no orders," he grumbles. 

Lt. Hawthorne appears a couple of minutes later. "Where in the hell were you?" asks Garrick. "I was finishing off some paperwork..." he replies. In reality he was getting the file that Annie had requested. 

Suddenly Ruru lands on the base of the mountain, carrying with him a stack of books. "Well, I hope you're all ready for the first ordeal."

Garrick shakes his right fist at Ruru menacingly, "Bah! To hell with your ordeals. This better not be some bullshit trick you old wastrel or things are going to get nasty! 

_On Fiery Island..._
"My name is Rock it's nice to meet the both of you,so what are you guys doing here on stage? Putting on some kind of show or something?"

Flynn nods, "Rock pleasure to meet ya! Yes me and my sidekick Usagi..."

"PARTNER!" interjects Usagi.

Flynn ignores Usagi, "Right me and my junior partner over here...we run a a simple sideshow. Basically Usagi just does some tricks for the crowds, its an honest living..." he says to Rock but neglects to mention how the show is just a front for stealing the crowds pockets blind. Flynn also neglects to mention to Rock that he has his money pouch in his back pocket but the devil is in the details as Flynn likes to say. 

"So what brings you to Fiery Island Mr. Rock?" asks Flynn who is in a hurry to end this little convo before Rock notices that his money pouch is missing by which time hopefully Flynn and Usagi will be long gone.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 28, 2008)

As Mary reached the top of the spire, her eyes lit up when the large amount of money was handed to her.Though after she safely put it away she sat down, uninterested in everything except her work.She pulled out a notebook and started looking over a couple of her theories and formulas.

Meanwhile Shin and Alph were waiting for whatever reason they were there, eying the group of Absolute Justice marines......For whatever reason they had been refraining themselves from taking on the unnamed crew, Alph just hoped that Shin wouldn't do something stupid and start a full out war between marines and pirates on this winter island.

Anyhow Alph would be make sure to keep his scanners pointed on Shin, monitering any movement made by the swordsman and when it even got close to be dangerous Alph would make sure to prevent Shin's actions.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 28, 2008)

In the midst of her confusion, Mesona suddenly found herself ushered away from the rest of her Marine crew. She sulked, feeling like a total nobody (and, as one of the members called her, a "noob" or whatever that was), and couldn't help but groan loudly in complaint. "It's just like in school when I got picked last for everything... but at least I was chosen first to pick Jimmy's booger..." She tried to smile positively at the thought of being at first in one thing, but she could only recall the slime on the point of her index finger.

Shuddering, she made her way up to the Spire where she saw a large group of other girls. She blinked, unfamiliar with the resort. Mesona turned to the nearest person, who happened to be a rather beautiful dark haired woman. She tapped on her shoulder. "Excuse me... Is this the way to the bathroom? It looks like a really long line..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 28, 2008)

"Oh my."M.J. was startled by her appearing and touching her suddenly but had to giggle when she asked if this was the line for the bathroom."Oh no dear, we are here to........Come to think of it, I have no idea."She said honestly as she racked her brain for the answer, maybe she scribbled it down somewhere, she thought and flipped trough her notebook but the tiny handwriting scribbled in it could give her no answer.At least she couldn't find it.

"Oh."She suddenly exclaimed excitedly."There's money."Her eyes lit up once again before they traveled over to the pile of money that was a little away from them."You get a whole bunch of it for coming here, I have no idea why they would do that but like I always say.....Don't look a given horse in the mouth."Though she suddenly had a weird thought."I hope they don't expect certain services for this money....."She trailed off as she started to panic a little and her eyes quickly glanced around the room to see if the girls were asked to do something indecent.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 28, 2008)

"Ah, sorry... I didn't realize this was a gathering for girls..." Mesona scratched the back of her head sheepishly. The money prospect was a little tantalizing, but she didn't know what she would do with it. At the woman's assumption of "certain services", Mesona couldn't help but sweatdrop. She peeped slightly over her shoulder and spotted a notebook. With her eyes alight, she eagerly thought the woman liked to write just as she did. "I keep a notebook too--or, well, it's a diary. I can't think without writing stuff down you know?" She smiled, but realized she might've been a bit rude to not even introduce herself.

"O-oh! I'm Mesona, by the way." she said quickly, tacking on an introduction as an awkward afterthought.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2008)

“Heather!”  Nikki called spying her friend in front of her.  

Heather turned quickly cracking a small smile as she spotted Nikki.  “About damn time!  Where have you been?”

“Well…” Nikki begins to start telling her everything that happened but Heather just waved her off.

“Never mind.  We have somewhere to be…”  Heather said not even wondering about what Nikki was going to say.  “Have you seen Tony or the little Psycho?” she asked Nikki as they started to walk again.

“No…no idea what happened to them.” Nikki said with a shrug.

“Weren’t you suppose to watch Tony?”  Heather snapped as she turned standing at a hall junction.

“Me?!”  Nikki said in surprise.  “I didn’t know I was suppose to be babysitting!  Maybe you should have told me before you went off to fu-” Nikki clamped a hand over her mouth as the words began to spill and catching the look from Heather.

“I don’t think you want to finish that…”  Heather said being remind of her slight humiliation from the night before.  Nikki just shook her head frantically then slammed against the wall as she was hit from the side.

“Oh!  There you guys are!”  Tony said giggling happily up at Heather from the floor.  She got to her feet and helped Nikki up.

“You need to be careful Tony…”  Nikki grumbled brushing herself off.

“Yeah.  Sorry about that…”  Tony said smiling at her.  “So are we heading to the spire now?”

“Yep…”  Heather said returning her smile.  Her good humor restored for a moment.  The trio walk through the halls and enter the spire.  “My, my, looks like a lot of us ladies have made it here.  But, damn I hate being last…” Heather mumbled as she crossed her arms the pair flanking her from behind.  “So what’s the catch?”  she called looking at the money then back to the women handing it out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2008)

Ignoring the brutish marine's comments, Ruru handed each one of the contestants a book. "The first test is simple. You will all balance a book on your head as you walk through the base of the mountain to the first checkpoint 2 kilometers away. The book must not fall off your heads or you will fail the first test. That is all." From his hidden control center at the top of the mountain, Matyr watched as his engineers pressed several buttons on a large panel. "Excellent. The mines are armed. Those peasants won't know what hit them."

In the spire, Rek watched with interest as the contestants began their first test. "So, who do you think will win, my dear Jun?" He asked the auburn-haired warrior. "I rather not predict the outcome." She said bluntly. "Oh? Then I guess the other ladies might be more interested." He enters the lounge, and sees Cass set up a gambling stall. "You work quite fast, Cass." He told the sniper. Rek took a dendenmushi that served as a speaker and spoke through it. "Alright, ladies, the gambling stall is open! Place your bets on who will win!" On cue, Elza arrived inside the lounge, carrying a large blackboard with her. "Okay, I took this from the ship like you asked, Cass. Know what?"  She asked the sniper. "Just put it next to the stall." Cass replied.

Rek took out a pen and wrote down the chances of each contestant winning. The highest was Garrick, with a 2 in 1 chance of winning, while the lowest was Shin, with a 300 in 1 chance of winning. Everyone else was between these chances.

"Hey, Rek." Cass called. "Will those guys get hurt? I don't want to see such nice people get hurt." She said to the noble. "That's right, Rekkie-poo! They haven't done anything bad, so they won't get hurt right?" Elza added. Rek paused for a brief moment, before looking at the two. "Worry not. They'll survive whatever Matyr has planned for them." Rek told the two. He walked back to the balcony, were Jun was busy watching the contestants get started. "Let the fun begin."


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 28, 2008)

"Ahh seems like an easy way to make a living,those are the best kind" he says laughing a little.He scratches the back of his head slowly "Well I was kinda stuck out to sea,this was the closest island to where I was so I decided to come here" he says smiling.Suddenly his stomach growls "ohh which reminds me I was pretty hungry...Hey mind if we pick this up later.I will come back later on and see if your still here.Sorry but I should run it was nice meeting you both" he said as he was already running in the direction of the resturants.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 28, 2008)

*With the girls...*
Junior Lt. Clemens taps Mesona on the shoulder and narrows her eyes at her, "You must be a rookie on the crew because if you had any sense you wouldn't be fraternizing with these Criminals..." and she points at Mary Jane. 

"Word to the wise never let the Commander see you acting so naively with Pirates. Its unbefitting of a true Marine." she says. 

*With the boys...*
"BAH! Stupid childish games I should be at the war with Whitebeard!!" Garrick exclaims as he snatches the book out of Ruru's hand. 

"The first test is simple. You will all balance a book on your head as you walk through the base of the mountain to the first checkpoint 2 kilometers away. The book must not fall off your heads or you will fail the first test. That is all."

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! This is your ordeal have you gone senile old man!?" Garrick says in  mocking tone, "BAH! What would Akainu think of this pitiful spectacle..." he mumbles to himself. 

Garrick glares at his subordinates with menacing eyes, "Not a word of this to anyone that I did this stupid crap...GOT IT!" he commands. The massive Marine balances the book on his head and strides away, staring daggers at everyone. The book not even swaying a bit on top of his head. 

"I BETTER MAKE CAPTAIN FOR THIS!!!"

Hawthorne laughs as the Commander stomps away and follows suit with his own book, "With a flat head like that of course the book will never fall off..." he mumbles quietly.  

*Fiery Island...*
Flynn waves as Rock runs off, "Oh yeah sure so long buddy!" he calls out, "Dumbass..." he mutters. Then he quickly turns around and grins at Usagi, "C'mon lets vamoose. We want to be long gone before all those people who's valuables we stole return."

Usagi shakes his head and crosses his arms casting a baleful look at Flynn, "Whats with this *we* huh? Its *you* who stole all that stuff not me. I can't believe that you stole that kids money pouch that was messed up..." Usagi replies. 

Flynn rolls his eyes at Usagi as he takes Rock's Money pouch out of his back pocket, "Oh please mister high and mighty holy Panda. I don't see you complaining when that money helps supply you with neverending Sake, and besides its for your dream and mine..." retorts Flynn, "Let's go..." Flynn heads behind stage followed by Usagi. 

In the back is a huge metal chest that contains all the money and valuables that Flynn has stolen, pilfered, hustled, and conned people out of. In total it amounts to almost 10 million Beri almost enough to set he and Usagi towards their goals. However when Flynn sees that the metal chest has been busted into and is empty he almost collapses. Inside the bare chest is a handwritten note...
_
Dear Flynn and Usagi

Sorry boys but I decided to make my move and branch out on my own. This money will help me get a good start. Flynn you taught me so much but in the end I guess you taught me too well. The Con finally got conned but that's the game we play huh? 

Trixie_

Flynn crumples up the note and feels his blood boil, "BITCH!" he exclaims. Usagi laughs hysterically, "No that's Karma..."


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 28, 2008)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *With the girls...*
> Junior Lt. Clemens taps Mesona on the shoulder and narrows her eyes at her, "You must be a rookie on the crew because if you had any sense you wouldn't be fraternizing with these Criminals..." and she points at Mary Jane.
> 
> "Word to the wise never let the Commander see you acting so naively with Pirates. Its unbefitting of a true Marine." she says.[/COLOR]



"L-lieutenant Clemens!" Mesona exclaimed, fumbling nervously. All of her superiors seemed to be quite cold, but Clemens was a different kind of "scary." Not only was she a high ranking officer, but she was also incredibly strong and probably popular with all the Marines (which fit, because most of them were guys; Mesona didn't pine for anyone in particular but she was somewhat jealous in that respect).

She looked back at Mary Jane quickly, not suspecting a well groomed woman to be a pirate (can't judge a book by its cover). "S-sorry, it... it won't happen again Ma'am." she mumbled, darting her eyes to the floor.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 28, 2008)

"I care not if an Akainu fanboy such as yourself thinks if this ordeal is below your levels." Ruru tells Garrick bluntly while he passes the other books to the other contestants.

In the spire, Rek was waiting for the competition to begin. "This is taking too long." He returns inside the lounge, and sees Annie sitting on a couch. The noble smirks, and sits next to the sniper. "So, do you think your friends will win?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2008)

*With the men (and I use this term lightly)...*
Garrick stomps in the snow with the book ontop of his head, "C'mon you lumps double time it!!" he calls out to his subordinates, "Let's show these godamn villainous curs how its done!" 

Behind Garrick follows Hawthorne, V, and Gilmont. Garrick realizes how stupid they all look but he knows that if he can get a promotion out of this it will further his plans plus he's always been ultracompetitive.  

*With the ladies...*
"S-sorry, it... it won't happen again Ma'am." responds Mesona.

Clemens nods at the girl, "Just don't forget who the enemy is and you'll do fine. For example you'd never know that this she devil is a cannibal who consumed the bodies of her victims," Clemens replies curtly still pointing at Mary Jane as if she is a strange oddity. Clemens knows that this is just Marine propaganda but a Pirate is a Pirate, all are evil and there are no exceptions. 

"As females we must work twice as hard as our male counterparts to achieve success, remember that," Clemens says to Mesona and walks away. _Or sleep with them,_ she thinks. 

_Was I ever that stupid and naive when I was a rookie? _she thinks, _perhaps but I've seen the light. _

Over on the couch Annie shrugs at Rek, "Shin doesn't care about anything else but Swordfighting, Alph is just well Alph, and Tatsu is more likely to melt the mountain, so I doubt it," she says with a chuckle. 

*Fiery Island...*
Flynn and Usagi race down an alleyway towards the docks. "I know Trixie like a book!" Flynn exclaims, "She's probably going to take our boat and sail away but she can't have too much of a headstart..."

Usagi follows closely behind Flynn with his bamboo staff strapped to his back and his large strawhat tipped low over his face, the way he usually wears it to better blend in. 

Meanwhile at the docks, Trixie preps the mid sized sloop belonging to Flynn. Two burly looking fellows load a large and heavy dufflebag onto the deck. "Careful with that there are some important valuables in there!" exclaims Trixie from the wheelhouse. A man in a long brown duster jacket chuckles, "Relax girl, the real prize will be coming along shortly..." he replies to her. 

Trixie frowns, "You're not going to hurt him are you?" she asks the man. "No he's infinitely more valuable to us alive then dead..." he responds.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 29, 2008)

Rock walked down the Restaurant street smelling all the food around was making him even more hungry.He rubbed his stomach as it slowly growled "It's ok we will get food soon" he said suddenly stopping.A scent caught his noise and he quickly followed it.He stopped in front of a Pizzaria and smiled big,he looked at a menu on the window to check the prices."ahh this isn't to much I can afford it" as he said this he reached for his money pouch,but he was just grasping air.

Huh he thought as he moved his jacket to see what had happened."What the hell it's gone.Hey wait.." he said as he thought back to when Flynn fell into him...his eyes became red."that dirty little,just wait till I get my hands on you!" he yelled running back towards the stage.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

Mesona exhaled deeply when Clemens left, so unnerved that she almost sank to the ground. She hoped she wouldn't be grilled for that. She already made the same mistake _twice_. "Oh Oda, please, _please_ don't kick me out! I'll be forced to be a waitress at a cheap, greasy fast food restaurant for the rest of my life who gets low tips... and fast food places don't even _have_ waitresses!" she squealed hopelessly. She readjusted herself and turned to Mary Jane, hardening her look as much as she could.

"You lucked out today, Lady. Had it not been for my superior I would have taken you into custody. I knew you were a pirate all along, I just didn't want you to know that _I_ knew that." Nodding briefly, Mesona quickly moved away from the spider woman and tried to following Clemen's trail like a lost, noob-ish puppy dog.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2008)

Flynn and Usagi reach the dock entrance, sprinting through the crowds who are heading towards the main amusement park. "Excuse me!.....Sorry!......Whoops sorry about your wig lady!" exclaims Usagi as his giant seven foot frame barrels through in close pursuit of Flynn who is far faster. The Human bobs and weaves through the people smoothly. 

"Hey Flynn hold your horses!" yells Usagi. "We can't let that witch take our money!!" Flynn yells back and he puts on more speed, "Hurry up!"  Flynn races through the dock gates and down the long row of moored boats. 

Trixie unfurls the sails of the mid sized sloop vessel and prepares to move out. She grabs the wheel but suddenly a small throwing knife hits the wheel only a millimeter away from her hand. Trixie jumps away in shock and turns towards the direction that the knife was thrown from. 

Flynn stands at the edge glaring at Trixie, "You'll never Con the master, sweetheart..." he says and jumps over the railing of the ship onto the deck. Trixie backs away and raises her hands defensively, "Now hold up Flynn you know that I didn't mean any real harm its just the spirit of competition is all....please don't hurt me," she pleads.  

Flynn laughs at the girl, "You should know me better then that Trixie, I'd never hurt a dame. Just give me my money now!" he says forcefully. She nods, "Yeah...yeah sure Flynn," Trixie mutters nervously and she heads towards the door that leads to below deck. "Sure Flynn you can have your money..." Trixie says as she opens the door...*BANG! *

Flynn staggers backwards violently then regains his balance, he looks down at his left shoulder and sees blood seeping into his shirt turning it crimson. A man in a brown duster jacket and large black boots steps out of the door with a pistol in his hands. Behind him three other fellows also emerge, "Where's the Panda?" the man asks. 

Flynn still can't believe that he's been shot but his anger and outrage seem to numb the pain and he shakes his head at Trixie, "I can't believe you sold us out like this..." he mutters. Trixie shrugs her shoulders and chuckles, "Coming from you that's certainly a barrel of laughs Flynn!" 

Suddenly the man in the brown jacket appears behind Flynn, "I asked you a question kid..." He kicks Flynn in his wounded shoulder and the thief flies across the railing rolling end over end across the docks. At the last second Flynn manages to roll to his feet and he clutches his left shoulder in pain. 

"Where's the panda?" asks the man as he casually leaps onto the dock followed by his three henchman. Flynn unsheathes a gleaming Tanto blade from his leather belt and grins at the man, "He's at the bar drinking some sake...you dumbfuck," he mutters. The man smiles, "Wrong answer..." and he disappears and reappears in front of Flynn in a burst of speed. As the man's kick launches at Flynn's face suddenly a huge furry paw intercepts the kick and stops it effortlessly. Usagi stands in front of Flynn and glares at the man...

"You got a problem buddy?" Usagi asks just before he swings the man around and launches him into the harbormasters building, causing a huge explosion. Flynn chuckles and looks up at Usagi, "Slowpoke...you know I had him right where I wanted him." 

"Sure you did," replies Usagi with a grin as he unfurls his Bamboo staff and prepares to fight the other three strangers.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Dec 29, 2008)

A young man walked into a room full of women, a pair of black sticks clinking together at his side. He looked around, a wall of blonde hair covering his eyes, and looked silently at the odd stares that where sent his way. Even though he thought nothing of it the fact was their attention wasn't aimed at him...

"Mimi! Mimi! Mimi!" spoke up three out of four children which followed behind him like chicks following a mother hen, a fifth cradled in one of his arms. The boy looked back at them with a blank expressions and the three stared at him for a while before the chicks spoke up again; *"Hungry!" *they whined clutching their tiny bellies which let out a collective growl. 

"Snack time?" The boy asked tilting his head, his voice oddly emotionless. 

*"Yeah, huh."* They said, rapidly nodding their head, and even the fourth child, whose face was fixed in a permanent frown nodded along with the group. 

"... Okay." The boy said after a long period of silence, kneeling down and opening a large nap-sack slung around his shoulder and taking out a bag of rectangular cookies which were quickly handed out. He patted each one on the head as they nibbled away on their treats.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

At the sound of the commotion, Mesona wriggled her eyebrows and turned around, seeing a young man surrounded by a bunch of kids. It was an odd sight in the midst of a room full of women, but tears started to form in Mesona's eyes. She recognized who it was. As she ran over to the blond haired youth, her heart quickened several paces. "Oh I can't believe you're really here!"

She spread out her arms and made her way towards Marcos, but instead of hugging him she dove for the midgets at his feet. "I missed you so much!"


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Dec 29, 2008)

*"Meso!" * The kids chirped, hugging back with their tiny arms. Each of the three currently in her arms seemed happy in their own way, two of the kids grinning (although one with a more sinister grin) while the third frowned at how the other two appeared to be closer. Marcos on the other hand still kept his same blank expression.

"Hello Mesona." He said dryly, hiking up the lime-haired child with his arm before cleaning some left over crumbs off the boys chin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2008)

Clemens looks at this display between Marcos and Mesona and facepalms with embarrassment. 

Firstly she can't comprehend how these two ever became Marines and secondly Clemens thinks that she must have been very drunk when she recruited these two into the crew. Clemens was in charge of recruitment and personnel management and she shudders to think of Garrick's reaction when he finds out that these two made it past her radar screen. 

She walks up to one of the midgets and glares at it as if its some kind of strange alien. "I hope that these...(Clemens searches for the right word)...things are useful in combat, like turning into monsters of some sort Mister Arsenios. Or else you'll find your career in the Marines to be very shortlived I think."


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

Mesona sniffled as she continued to cuddle with the kids, barely acknowledging Marcos' existence. She started to bawl her eyes out as she confessed her troubles. "Do-do you know how much I've been through? I messed up twice by mistaking pirates for Marines and got scolded by Lieutenant Clemens who is a lot more beautiful and popular than I am, and I got called a noob by somebody and I don't even know what that is and I'm so depressed I can't even write in my diary! And Jimmy made me pick his boogers! I missed you sooo much!" She rubbed her cheeck against one of the kids, squishing them while wallowing in self-pity.

Fixing herself up a bit, Mesona wiped her tears and patted their heads. "You're all as cute as the last time I saw you! Have you all been good little boys?"

"I hope that these...(Clemens searches for the right word)...things are useful in combat, like turning into monsters of some sort Mister Arsenios. Or else you'll find your career in the Marines to be very shortlived I think." 

"Eh?" Mesona turned around to see Clemens and gasped, scrambling behind the kids as an involuntary action. "L-Lieutenant Clemens!"


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Dec 29, 2008)

Marcos' eyes(still hidden) moved from Lieutenant Clemens to his "kids" who were still nodding in answer to Mesona's question. 

"... Monsters?" he asked the kids, who looked up at him, knowing exactly what he was asking and answered by changing their nods to shakes of their pint-sized skulls. "No monsters Lieutenant." he answered as if she was blind to the his and the kids last back-and-forth.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2008)

Clemens resist's the urge to pick up one of the midgets and dropkick it through the viewing windows. "Then what do they do Mister Arsenios and why do they follow you around?" Clemens asks. 

Then she immediately snaps her finger at Mesona who still seems to be taken aback by Clemens, "Have some confidence girl. I realize that I am more impossibly beautiful and talented then you will ever be but honestly I'm not the boogeyman!" 

Clemens shakes her head, "You and I are going to have a long talk when this sordid affair is over Miss Dumais..."
*
On Fiery Island...*
Usagi spins his Bamboo staff around like a hurricane and prepares for battle. Flynn gets to his feet and dusts himself off. "You're hurt, let me handle this," says Usagi. 

Flynn shakes his head and points at Trixie with his Tanto blade, "I'm fine I just...WANT MY MONEY BACK!!!!" he hollers like a madman. Trixie immediately retreats into the cabin of the boat while the three henchmen stride towards Usagi and Flynn.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

Mesona shuddered for the brief moment that Clemens blinked, hugging one of the kids like a plushie. She swallowed the lump in her throat, secretly imagining Clemens with a buggy whip and smacking her in the head while preparing a boiling pot for her poor babies. "Y-yes Ma'am." she squeaked.

-----

_With the men..._

Sheep wandered into the area, having continued its search for Fish. There was a rather large gathering of people (specifically males), so it thought it was a good place to start asking. Rummaging around in its puff coat, it pulled out its simplistic drawing of a grey fish. Surely someone in there would know.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Dec 29, 2008)

"They're my emotions..."  Marcos answered as if it was obvious, as he adjusted the child he was carrying. Taking him in his hands he put the boy at arms length so that Clemens could examine him, which was a mistake as the lime-haired child (Venezia) was only away from Marcos for a second before it started shaking, small tears forming in it's eyes. A slight tug at Marcos' pant leg caused him to look down to find another of his kids, a small frown formed on the face of the copper headed boy(Torino).

"Scared..." he said pointing to his brother who was still shaking. Marcos looked at Venezia and then back to Torino before taking the hint and moving the boy back into the cradle of his arm.

"Fear."  The marine said, rubbing Venezia's back to comfort him. 

 "Y-yes Ma'am." Marcos heard Mesona squick and looked down at the girl. While his face was still remained still The Five more then made up with it, each having developed a small scowl on their face, specifically Roma (the purple-headed child who Mesona was currently cuddling with) who gave the Lieutenant a particularly ugly glare.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 29, 2008)

Rek chuckles lightly, amused with Annie's confidence over her crewmates. "If you're so confident with them winning, then why don't we participate on a simple wager?" He asks her, taking out his wallet. Inside his wallet was 800 million berri in cash. "The odds of the swordsman winning is 300 to 1. Care to bet all the money I gave you on his victory?" Rek took a sip from his tea. It was cold, but the noble didn't mind. "But then again, you'll probably just steal back the money should I win. How about we have a date should Shin fail? I'll be paying. " He asked.

From the gambling stall, which oddly no one seems to have approached yet, Jun looks at Rek with murderous intent. Cass notices this, and smiles widely. "Oooh, somebody's jealous..." She jeers, earning her the rage of Jun. "Cass, I do not wish to injure you. But speak of such slander again and I will not hesitate to slice your head off." Jun threatened. Cass giggled, and turned her attention to Elza, who seemed to be taking Rek's apparent closeness quite fine. "How come you're not angry?" The Dragon girl smiled innocently to Cass. "When I was in jail, Prisoner 03 once told me that men have certain needs. Rekkie-poo is just satisfying his." Cass was confused by Elza's words. "Needs? Guess that explains why Mr. Kozo had all those naughty magazines." The sniper thought.

_Wintry Peak's base_
Ruru watched with interest as most of the contestants were doing quite well with the first ordeal. The old butler did not expect this, but nonetheless was not unhappy with the situation. At the center of the line of men with books on their heads, a middle-aged man, had trouble balancing the book on his head. "Hey old man, hurry up! What, can't handle balancing a silly book on your head?" A younger contestant asked behind him. "Maybe I should elimenate you from the competition! Slowpokes like you are bringing me down." The young man pushed the middle-aged man, causing the book to fall off his head, and land on a patch of snow. 

On top of the peak, and at the spire, Rek and Matyr share a mutual sadistic smirk. 

An explosion followed, which caused many contestants, including the arrogant young contestant, to fall into a ditch filled with tar. Several other contestants panicked when they saw this, and began to stray from the designated path. Many of these contestants were either cut badly by spikes that suddenly rose from the snow, blown to the skies by mines, or had their feet locked in a bear trap. As more contestants fell victim to the traps, the traps themselves became deadlier, as many of them were no longer by a simple mistep, but by manual control.

In his control center, Matyr relished in the effectiveness of his machines. The noble took great pride in his work, wether they be for peaceful or warlike purposes."Rek told me to concentrate on these peasants." He said to his engineers, looking at positions of the unamed crew and task force absolute justice on a monitor with a silver dendenmushi attached. The books on their heads also served as a form of tracking device, which worked using the same concept as the dendenmushi, except for the fact that it had a mediocre range of 10 kilometers, and only silver dendenmushi cold pick up these vibrations. "Those peasants will marvel at my machines." Matyr reached for a red button on his control panel, and pressed it, causing every trap in the first ordeal to activate.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2008)

The men of the Overkills turned up late, irritated and more than a little hungover. Gintoki staggered to the entrance and saw a line of men with books on their heads.

"Ugghhh, that looks....terrible." Gintoki said rubbing his face

"Why are we doing this again?" Shinpachi asked half asleep

"I dunno, let's just get it over with." Dante rubbing his back which felt as if a lion had clawed into it.

"If..." Sougo started but couldn't finish his sentence due to him still being drunk.

They looked around to see what they had to do and saw a man holding some books. 

"Right let's do this" Dante said staggering forward.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 29, 2008)

The men of the Little Tree Pirates crawl their way to the room, running on maybe 15 minutes of sleep that they got in the freezing cold.

"I need a drink..." 
"I need some cola..."
"I need some meat..."
"I need...sugar..."

They sit down in their chairs and then fall face first on the table.

Makoto vs Saiha-

The two speedsters had been running circles around each other for a while now, but suddenly Makoto stopped, "What's wrong punk, tired already? I knew you couldn't be faster than me, Soru!"

He vanishes and appears next to Makoto, "Alright, I'm done having fun with you." He sprints to a pile of rubble. He then circles around it and builds a small tower. Saiha stands looking at the agent confused.

"What's that sposed to do, act as your tombstone?" He drags back his leg, "Rankyaku!!!" He fires off the blasts at Makoto who stands high above the island.

However he doesn't run away, he leans down and clicks a button on his shoes, "This'll be enough for someone at your mere speed." Wheels pop out on the bottom of his feet and he slides down, using the tower as a ramp. He is too fast for the Rankyaku's to hit their target.  

"Crap he's going too fast! Sor-" before he can soru away he is smacked in the face with a speeding punch from Makoto. He keeps going, too fast for him to turn around naturally so he grabs onto a flag pole and swings himself around, then delivering a knee to the CP6 agent's stomach. Even after making contact they still slide across the entire island, until he finally skids to a stop. 

Saiha's face is bloody and bruised, "Did you keep track of how many times I punched you in the face as we slid across the island?"

He mumbles something but the agent couldn't understand it, "Sure, lets go with whatever you said. I lost track." He hits the button, having the skates return to shoes. "Alright, Felicia, lets get back in the boat, our job's done!"

"We still have to destroy this base you know," She says as Makoto hops in their boat.

"Well..." he looks around at the scorched and rubble coated island, "I think that move that we did before pretty much took care of it."

"We really need to work on that," she says hopping in the boat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

With M.J. 

Though she was getting along  with that girl just fine, the arrival of that red haired marine that Mary recognized from that battle on Black Rock island it became obvious that the girl was a marine....Well Mary didn't have anything in particular against most marines, only the corrupt and.....Well those from the Absolute Justice, but that girl seemed decent.

She seemed a bit ditsy though."She seemed nice."She mumbled to herself as she continued with her work, she had no interest in whatever the guys were doing or any interest in losing the money she had received, the odds of losing it was much too high and she rather spent the amount she had on things she needed.

With Alph and Shin.

It took some convincing, and two attempts at getting the book right on his head.Namely on his first attempt Shin had folded the book open before placing it on his head but luckily Alph had helped him by placing it correctly.
Well only before the Android placed his own book on his head and headed off after he estimated at what angle his head should be, at what speed and in wich manner he should walk without dropping the book.

Alph was doing much better then Shin, who was walking as if he was balancing on a rope and was just barely able to keep the book in place.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2008)

Clemens nods at Marcos the way one does to a mad man, "You're emotion's yes uh huh....that's good to know. I'll make sure to have you get a psychological evaluation with the the chief Medical Officer," she says. Garrick didn't believe in Psychology or any of that, _"Psychobabble hoodoo bullshit..." _ as he called it but he was required to have a therapist onboard by Marine regulations. 

As Marcos props the child in his arms closer to Clemens, she backs away slightly in revulsion she hates children and these things are just utterly ghastly creatures in her eyes. Some of the little midgets apparently seem to share the same disdain for Clemens and glare at her. 

Clemens gives the purple headed little midget a mean stare back and she feels the urge to kick the little beast like a soccer ball but she maintains her composure and stares at Mesona instead, "I'll be keeping an eye out on you Miss Dumais...and as for yuo Mister Arsenios, you should be out there with all the men not here...." she says with a hint of threat in her voice and walks away.

Elsewhere in the Spire, Rek chuckles lightly, amused with Annie's confidence over her crewmates. "If you're so confident with them winning, then why don't we participate on a simple wager?" He asks her, taking out his wallet. Inside his wallet was 800 million berri in cash. "The odds of the swordsman winning is 300 to 1. Care to bet all the money I gave you on his victory?" Rek took a sip from his tea. It was cold, but the noble didn't mind. "But then again, you'll probably just steal back the money should I win. How about we have a date should Shin fail? I'll be paying. " He asked.

Annie laughs at Rek's attempt to goad her into a date, "You haven't changed one bit fella," and she shakes her head, "You could've just asked me normally but you know I'd refuse. Heh...you're just a glutton for punishment...sure I'll take that bet and take even more money off of you."

The Gunslinger smirks at Rek and sits up, "Excuse me for one second while I go freshen up..." and she walks to the ladies room. Annie enters the lavish bathroom and immediately hides in one of the stalls and removes a tiny den den mushi from her belt. After the Big Horn Island incident Alph had suggested to Annie that the crew find a better means of communicating with each other should they ever have to. So far the Android had built a working prototype with Annie's assistance that was connected directly to his inner ear. 

Annie activates the tiny device and when she sees that the connection is clear she speaks, "Hey Alph I hope that you can hear me but could you do me a favor and tell Shin that if he loses the race then I'm gonna have to sleep with Rek and be his love slave, no joke. Kay thanks bye...." she says and cuts off the line and chuckles.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 29, 2008)

Alph was busy was getting his foot out of a bear trap, in the beginning he was somewhere in the lead and especially after a lot of people fell to the traps but later on he had gotten stuck in traps several times that his visual scanners couldn't pick up....This was the third bear trap he had been stuck in and it was a hellish task to get his foot out every time without dropping the book.

As he had disconnected his hands in order to wedge his foot out of the bear trap his sensors alerted him of an incoming call and a second later Annie's voice was received over the audio receivers in his inner ear. 

"Hey Alph I hope that you can hear me but could you do me a favor and tell Shin that if he loses the race then I'm gonna have to sleep with Rek and be his love slave, no joke. Kay thanks bye...."

"Love slave?"He repeated."Humans with their dirty minds."He decided against emulating a shudder.....That would make his book fall after all and spotted Shin coming from a small distance, though the swordsman wasn't going particularly fast, he somehow did have the brains to keep his eyes on his opponents and following their paths as long as they didn't fall into traps.

When Alph finally did get free, he walked back a bit in order to meet up with Shin and relayed the message to him.


"That dirty son of a bitch."Shin said angrily before he unsheathed his sword, keeping his katana in his right and the sheath in his left, he rarely resorted to this....But this was part of his master's style and right now it could be useful.
He increased his speed, now going faster then Alph but also less stable....Before he he started running he had shifted the book a little forward and focused on balencing it there while gong faster, it reminded him of the football games he used to play as a kid before he picked up swordfighting, back then one of the things the kids did was trying to the "Seal" a trick that relied on balancing the round ball on your head while trying to move as quickly as possible.

Everyime he passed a rival, he would either poke, smack them with his sheath or katana, depending on what side of him they were in order to make them drop their book.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Dec 29, 2008)

"But they ordered me here..." Marcos said as the children surrounding him nodded their heads, backing up their "Mimi" and acting as their little witnesses. They, of course, referred to a few of Marcos marine "mates" who were nice enough to give him instructions to the wrong room. Being a marine with skills in cooking and sewing was bad enough but his job as mother pushed Marcos into the spotlight and into the eyes of some less understanding marines.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 29, 2008)

"Well you are kind of... you know..." Mesona recovered from her quakes and stood, recognizing Marcos' existence for the first time. "Still, you should stay just because I haven't seen you in a long time!" she said happily, though was looking pointedly at the kids instead of Marcos himself.

She picked up one of the midgets and gently pinched his cheeks, giggling at how pudgy his skin felt. "What've you been up to lately anyway? I mean, I know the crew's big, but we haven't seen each other in months!" she exclaimed, though still preoccupied with playing with one of the younglings.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 29, 2008)

OC carefully balanced the book on his head.  He took a deep breath and slowly walked forward, making sure it would not fall.  He was walking behind a young competitor.  After some heated words, the competitor pushed the old man in front of him.  *BOOM!* An explosion appeared in front of OC.  OC turned to run but he wasn't fast enough.  The explosion hit him head on and sent him flying.   

OC landed on the ground with a thump.  Luckily, he had not landed in a tar filled ditch with the other contestants.  The book sailed through the air and fell on his face, still intact.  OC quickly jumped up and moved his head under the book, which had been sent into the air from his jump.  The book landed on his head and wobbled unsteadily. After several seconds, the wobbling stopped and OC proceeded forward once more.  

OC looked around to make sure no one was looking.  He wasn't going to risk any mines blowing up when he stood on them.  He slipped his pistol out of his pocket and fired at a small bulge in the ground several yards in front of him.  *BOOM!* An explosion burst out the ground, sending nearby contestants flying.  Suddenly, more traps appeared all around him.  Landmines sent limbs and heads flying all around and OC could hear screams as contestants got stuck in bear traps.  He looked to make sure the book was on his head and continued onwards.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2008)

Dante watched as the mines went off one by one

*"Etiquette course my ass!"* he said looking at the book, *"Still, looks interesting!"* He plopped the book on his head and ran. His years of training on Karate island were of great use. The other three were not so fortunate.

"That bastard! Now we have to do it or we'll never hear the end of it." Shinpachi shouted at him

"That....BASTarrrrd" Sougo said still completely wasted.

"Come on. We can kill him later." Gintoki said as they began trudging through the snow with the books on their heads. 

Shinpachi took it seriously, taking one step at a time. carefully balancing the book, it almost slipping a few times

Sougo was clearly bending the rules, opening the book and wearing it as a hat. He was far too drunk to care and was still in his waiters uniform.

"Champagne sir...?" he said holding an imaginary tray and weaving forward. Gintoki just walked and read the book as he went. 

"Hmmm." he mumbled engrossed by the contents

"OI!! TAKE IT SERIOUSLY YOU BASTARDS!" Shinpachi said noticing their efforts.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Fleecy said:


> "Well you are kind of... you know..." Mesona recovered from her quakes and stood, recognizing Marcos' existence for the first time. "Still, you should stay just because I haven't seen you in a long time!" she said happily, though was looking pointedly at the kids instead of Marcos himself.
> 
> She picked up one of the midgets and gently pinched his cheeks, giggling at how pudgy his skin felt. "What've you been up to lately anyway? I mean, I know the crew's big, but we haven't seen each other in months!" she exclaimed, though still preoccupied with playing with one of the younglings.






"Cooking..." Marcis answered holding up a metal ladel at his side while at the same time following Clemens' order, walking backwards toward the exit. Mimicking his physical actions, The Five seemed to be at odds too, with Verenzia and Milano going while Torino and Roma stayed put snuggling with Mesona. Firenze as always couldn't seem to make up his mind and stood between the two groups, looking back and forth as if waiting for one to pick him up. 

"Bye Meso." Torino said after a while, frowning as he struggled loose from her bear hug along with Roma (who was in the process of sticking his tongue out at Clemens), the two working together to pick up Firenze before leaving the room with Marcos. 

The group left the room of women and moved over toward the men's side. Here Marcos found himself getting stared at as well, but instead of confusion, the stares where accomponied by snickers and sneers. Marcos was oblivious to this and likewise, oblivious to the group of marine troops walking towards him...


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 29, 2008)

Rek smirked mischievously, sitting on the couch and hearing the explosions at the base of the mountain. The noble was greatly entertained by this, as well as by the fact that Annie had just agreed with his wager. "Everything is going swimmingly." He takes out his baby dendenmushi from his pocket and calls Matyr. "Deliver the ending blow." He says.

On his mountain base, Matyr and several of his engineers were inside several Romanovs. The cannons mounted on their heads were aimed at the base of the mountain, specifically where many of the surviving contestants where. "Alright, aim for the mines!" All the Romanovs fired a large volley, striking many contestants. Matyr aimed his shot at a ring of mines, causing a chain reaction that engulfed the entire base of the mountain in a huge explosion. To add to that, the shockwave caused an avalanche, which created a wave of snow that would crush anyone who survived the explosion.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2008)

_Wintry Peak..._
Garrick was enjoying a good steady pace stomping through the snow with his heavy gait but going surprisingly fast, with every step he curses under his breath, "Goddamn humiliating.....I'm a fuckin' Marine not a guinea pig.....I better make Captain for this......I've got to piss......" 

The Marine Commander speeds thorough all the traps recklessly, laughing like a mad man, "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! IS THIS THE BEST YOU'VE GOT NOBLE SCUM. I ATE UP THE MARINE OBSTACLE COURSE BACK IN THE ACADEMY THIS IS NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Suddenly a bear trap springs out of the snow but Garrick doesn't even bother to dodge and lets it clamp down around his ankle. Garrick doesn't  flinch however and casually kicks away the bear trap, it helps when you're wearing 400 pound weight belts around each ankle and the book on Garrick's head remains steady throughout. Garrick looks around to find Ruru and he shakes his fist at him sneering at the old butler, "TELL YOUR PIMP (he refers to Rek) TO KEEP THAT PROMOTION READY AND IN WRITING YOU OLD WASTREL!!!! GYAHAHAHAHA!!"

But before Garrick is done laughing suddenly a loud cannon volley strikes the base of the mountain. All the land mines around the mountain explode at once creating a violent surge of energy. A landmine next to Garrick explodes, generating a huge explosion but then Garrick leaps out of the inferno like a rocket landing on a clear patch of snow several meters away. Something burns ontop of Garrick's head and he smells smoke. He realizes that the book propped on his head is on fire but Garrick refuses to remove the book, not with the chance of a Captaincy hanging on this. Garrick quickly bends down and scoops up a massive amounts of snow in both his hands and pours it over his head, quelching the flame but as Garrick stands back up the earth starts to shake, the Marine stares upward and sees a huge avalanche barrel towards him.

Garrick scowls and places his left hand over his burnt book and smashes his right hand into the snow like a jackhammer digging it all the way down until he hits earth. "GYAHAHAHAHA!!" laughs Garrick as the giant wall of snow consumes him like a tidal wave. Five minutes later a giant fist rams up out of the snow and a frozen Garrick climbs out like a zombie from a grave. The formerly burnt and now frozen book is still on the top of his head balanced by his right hand and he scowls, "That probably killed all the other scum Pirates here so I must win by default!" Garrick says confidently and he tosses away the book. He makes a mental note to kill Rek and everyone on the Island if one of his killers didn't make it.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2008)

As they were handed money Heather looked at it greedily.  “About damn time something worth while…” she said with a grin counting the amount.

Nikki sighed putting the cash in a safe spot.  “Just in case.  Bunch of thiefs around here…” she mumbles to herself.

Tony smiled happily as she flipped the berri in her hand.  “Perfect!  Now I can make those improvements and not have to ask for it.” she chuckles as she puts it away.

“Betting?  Damn…I should…but…” Heather says thoughtfully causing Nikki to look at her in surprise.

“Heather?  Your actually thinking of wagering?” Nikki asked her slightly confused.

“Well…having Ace on board…”  Heather muses for a moment then shakes her head.  “I will leave the gambling to him.”

“He’s a gambler?”  Tony says and shrugs as the girls walk to the balcony look out at the race as the cannon’s fire.

“Hey!”  Heather snaps looking out at the mayhem and avalanche.  “I need my damn crew! And, if anyone is going to fucking kill them it will be!” she says angrily looking around as Nikki and Tony look at her in surprise at the words.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2008)

Secret agent Jessie skis down a snow capped mountain on rocket propelled skis in a snow white jump suit. The girl is pursued by four men in black jumpsuits also on rocket skis. Jessie bobs and weaves among trees and vicious rocky outcroppings like a guided missile and in the background we can hear this theme song playing. *BAM!* One of the pursuers hits a tree dead on and explodes. Jessie laughs and presses a button on her ski pole, suddenly a trail of smoke blasts out of the back of her skis engulfing her pursuers in darkness and the sounds of multiple explosions can be heard as the crash. 

Jessie smiles as she dives off the edge of the mountain straight into the air doing multiple Matrix like somersaults, then she presses a button on her snow white belt that transforms her rocket skis into rocket boots. She smiles and winks back at a lone pursuer who skis out of the black smoke braking at the edge. 

"Haha...you'll never catch secret agent Jessie!!" she exclaims and flies away into the sunset.  

Meanwhile in a much more drab here and now, Jessie presses her face against the glass window enviously, looking out at the snowy mountain. She wishes that she could be out there with the boys having fun. Ironic since none of the fellows out there would call what is currently happening, "Fun!" 

Jessie spins around and looks at all the women in the lounge feeling a fire in her belly, the fire of revolution, or maybe just this mornings breakfast burrito but thats irrelevant, "DO YOU ALL THINK ITS FAIR THAT THE MEN ARE OUT THERE HAVING ALL THE FUN WHILE THE WOMEN ARE STUCK HERE PLAYING WITH MONEY!?!?!" she yells defiantly at all the women.

"Yes!" calls out Annie from the back but she throws her voice to make it sound like it came from elsewhere.  

Jessie scans the crowd, "Who said that?" she shakes her head and moves on, "ANYHOW WE SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF OURSELVES FOR ACTING LIKE SHELTERED MAIDENS WE SHOULD BE OUT THERE WHERE THE ACTION IS!!!! WHO'S WITH ME!?" 

"Shut up you feminist heretic!" yells Annie and she quickly disappears behind a giant vase.


----------



## the_sloth (Dec 30, 2008)

-With Makoto and Felicia-

They push off the shore and begin to head back to headquarters.
Felicia: *_YAWN_*
Makoto sits down and then stares at Felicia.
Makoto: "Look at yourself and then look at me."
Felicia looks at Makoto, eyes half closed as if bored to death.
Felicia: "No."
Makoto: "I'm covered in blood and sweat, and you don't even have a speck of dirt on you!"
Felicia: "I can honestly say that I couldn't care any less."
Makoto: "I'm just saying that maybe you outta pull your own weight on our missions."
Felicia: "I'll work when I wanna."

As they begin to get further and further away from the rubble of CP6's base, something begins to move.
Makoto: "!?  How can anyone still be moving after what we've done!?"
Felicia: "Who cares.  Lets go."

A man pulls himself up and screams with rage.  He has a huge muscular build and has a shaved head.  His eyes are white and he pulls out two swords.
Man: "RRRRAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"
Felicia: "That was unnecessary."
Man: "COME BACK AND FIGHT ME LIKE A MAN!"
Makoto: "Alright!  Lets turn back!"
Felicia: "No."
Makoto: "Come on, lets finish our job."
Felicia: *_YAWN_* "We already destroyed their base.  Its good enough."
Man: "WHAT!?  ARE YOU AFRAID!?"
Makoto: "Thats it!  Why I outta-"
A spear gets placed in front of Makoto.
Makoto: "Eh?"
Felicia: "I'm now bothered."
She jumps off of the ship, leaving it rocking and Makoto loses balance and falls over.
Makoto: "OI!"

Felicia descends from the air and lands on her feet, placing her spear into the ground.  The man takes a slight step back.
Felicia: "Who is afraid now?"
Man: "Hehehe, afraid?  I'm just surprised a woman came to fight me, the great Selesu!"
Felicia: "I'm not interested in who you are in the slightest.  And just a warning... I'm no ordinary woman."
She throws her spear at Selesu.  He simply leans his neck to the side, dodging the attack.
Selesu: "You're going to have to do a lot better if you plan on hurting me."
Felicia: "I wasn't planning on hurting you."  She grins menacingly at Selesu.  "Ring of Fire."
Selesu: "!?"
At that moment, he realized that there was a string attached to Felicia's spear.  She then began spinning it around the immediate area, creating a wall of flame around the two of them.  Then, with a final pull of the string, the spear returns to her hand.
Selesu: "WHAT IS THIS!?"
Felicia: "I'll let you have the first move."
Selesu: "Hehehe, you'll be sorry.  You're going up against a Devil Fruit User!"
He charges at Felicia with both swords swinging.  Felicia steps back, dodging each swing.
Felicia: "I gotta keep on my toes.  His DF ability is the wildcard of this battle."
Selesu: "Why'd you say that outloud?"
Felicia: "Just shut up already."
Once Selesu was finished with his barrage, he began panting and sweating heavily.
Felicia: "That'll be the Ring of Fire.  Big guys like you need lots of oxygen to keep you moving.  The Ring of Fire takes care of that."
Selesu: "WHY YOU!  I'M GONNA-"
All of a sudden, Felicia appears crouched down in front of him, spear held behind her back.  He then thrusts her palm into Selesu's abdoman, sending him flying out of the ring, barely concsious.
Felicia: "That was it?"

She walks up to Selesu, who is on his back, barely breathing and covered in burns and soot.
Felicia: "Before I leave, I was just wondering... what Devil Fruit did you eat?"
Selesu: *pant pant* "The Useless Useless no Mi.  It grants the user the ability to swim fast."
Felicia: "Wow.... just.... wow...."
With the hilt of her spear, she knocks Selesu on his head one last time, knocking him out.  She then jumps up and lands on her boat with Makoto, knocking him over again.
Makoto: "That was a flashy fight."
Felicia: *sigh* "To be honest, I was disappointed.  I wanted him to be much more a challenge.  My youngest brother can do more than that."

She falls over, leans back, and closes her eyes.
Felicia: "Lets go."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 30, 2008)

Dante had caught up with the rest of the group just in time to see the avalanche head towards him.

"Etiquette right. Well at leat I'll know how to acts when contronted with an avalanche in high society." Dante said, concentrating his chi to his legs and leaping up to avoid the explosions at his feet and the oncoming snow. It was perfect jump and he landed gracefully the book swaying slightly on his head. "Oh...shit..." he shifted his neck slightly and regained the centre of gravity. The huge amount of snow had passed under him and he sat on it as if nothing had happened. 

The other 3 hadn't made it past the first stage, as he looked back at the trio fighting with each other.


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 30, 2008)

Rek was not at all surprised when he saw the small number of people who passed the first ordeal. In fact he was more surprised with the number of people who survived. He frowns slightly, as the avalanche had caused the view from the spire to be horrible. He couldn't even see the roof of the building where the second ordeal will take place. The noble took out his dendenmushi which he used to contact his butler Ruru. "Prepare my throne. We're going to witness the next odeal from a closer spot."

Ruru moved quickly into action, flying towards the resort and carrying a throne towards a raised wooden platform from the resort that 2 Romanovs had just placed in front of a metal building that was revealed by the avalanche. Several more people followed Ruru, carrying with them chairs, tables, and even carts of food and decorations. Soon enough, the plain wooden platform looked more like a cafe, with Rek's throne at the center.

Back at the spire, Rek drank the last of his tea before approaching Jun at the balcony. "My dear Jun, I advise that you put on your coat. We'll be leaving the lounge and watching the next ordeal in a much closer venue, specifically in front of the chamber of grace. I trust you'll inform the other ladies of this little transfer." Rek whispered. He walked towards Elza at the gambling stall, and after a quick chat they both headed out of the lounge.   

Jun grumbled, annoyed at Rek for making her his messenger "Pompous rat, leaving me behind to do his work." She mutters, before putting on a red coat and announcing the change of venue to everyone else. Seeing as many of the women were to busy chatting to notice Jun, the warrior took out her spear and slammed it to the floor, creating a large rip on the floor. "Everyone please listen, else you suffer the edge of my blade." Getting everyone's attention, Jun began her announcement. "There will be a change of venue. Those still interested to watch the next ordeal follow me." Jun went outside the room, and waited for the other women to get ready to leave.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2008)

A small mound of snow slowly began to rumble. a few flakes begin to roll down, forming small snowballs. Then suddenly, WOOSH! the entire mound explodes with a, *"WHAT THE HELL!!!!!!"* The men of the little tree pirates all stand tall. "Now i'm mad." Jason commented, taking the book of his head. "It doesn't seem like we're goin ta be winnin this fair and square." Rex commented. 

"WHO HIT ME!? THE GREAT RED MONKEY NEVER BACKS DOWN FROM A CHALLENGE!" James still had the book ballancing on his head. "HAHA! no one can stop the great hero Bolt fly!" WHACK! Jason hit bolt over the head with his book. "Let's just move on." He thew off his hat. "I'm not holding back from here on out." 

Rex caught the hat before it landed on the ground. "Cap'n might be mad should he loose it." It was then he noticed something inside. "Eh?" Rex reached in to see a picture of a young Jason and Joseph pulling eachothers hair with their parents laughing in the background. "Seems they be havin a love through hate relationship. DOREREREREREREME!"


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 30, 2008)

_Girls_

"Ohh, I'm so screwed... I can't even tell who's a pirate in here!" Mesona cried. She sagged her shoulders and trudged over to where a lot of the other women were standing, watching something going on like spectators. "Huh?" She peered through the window, seeing a horde of men going through what seemed to be an obstacle course. "... What are they doing...?"

-----

_Guys_

Sheep watched the men scramble as they carried books and dodged explosions. It seemed they were too busy to answer its questions. Spotting a young man followed by a group of kids entering, it deduced that he was the only one available to ask. Pulling out its drawn picture of Fish, it showed it first to the young man, and then to the midgets. "Have you seen Fish?" it inquired.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

Shin was still rushing towards the finish, though the explosions were troubling enough on their own the resulting avalanche was a serious threat, not only could he lose but his life could be lost as well if he didn't do something quick.He  jerked his head up, flicking the book a little upwards and then caught it with his mouth, gripping down on it tightly while he raised both his katana and his sheath up in the air while bending a little trough his knees at the same time.

"Levanter!"Or so he tried to call out, but the book in his mouth prevented to make it audible.He started spinning rapidly, unleashing energy slashes as he was doing so. He started doing so right before the avalance was about to envelop him.The combination of cutting attacks from his sword and concussive swipes from his sheath helped him clear a path trough the tons of  snow that was about to crush.

After a while no one would be able to make out anymore what happened and it seemed as if the battle between the jackass and nature had ended with nature winning,  until a book popped out of the snow and then later Shin crawled out it, he had managed to cut away more then enough snow to survive and crawl up.

"Hell yeah."He said proud of his success though it wasn't understandable ofcourse, he sheathed his sword and attempted to get the book out of his mouth but ran into some trouble while doing so.He tugged and tugged at the book but it was stuck to his tongue, the cold temperature had resulted in the book being so cold that part of his tongue was glued to the book.As he kept walking he could be heard mumbling curses at Rek, though no one could understand him ofcourse with his tongue hanging out of his mouth, adjoined with the book he was supposed to keep on his head.....Well this counted, right?

Alph succeeded in surviving as well, though his rocket boosters made it much more easier, he simply grabbed his book and launched himself in the air until things quieted down.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Dec 30, 2008)

The sun was shining brightly onto the deep blue water as a small fishing boat calmly sailed across the sea. Jack hummed an optimistic tune to himself as he surveyed the area in front of them, looking to see if there was any islands. All he could currently see was water, water and more water, across a vast expanse. Rubbing his eyes cautiously, and silently cursing himself for having not learnt any navigational skills, he began to lie in the boat. His grandfather had told him, that being a pirate was the greatest adventure that there ever was. He hoped the old man was right, at the moment it was relaxation and wondering in the middle of nowhere. Of course, he had enjoyed battering the local sea king when he left Nautica but after that incident, the sailing begun to grow boring.

Jack thought to himself silently. He thought that he had prepared for everything but there seemed to be one thing missing. A crew, a pirating crew. It was awfully lonely being just by himself on a small fishing boat in the middle of the sea with no land in sight but where would he get crew members? Would he just ask random people who were strong to be part of his crew? Maybe it was easier to become part of another crew. 

Sighing to himself, he sat back up, and then caught a glimpse of something out of the corner of his eye. He turned his head slowly and then focused. Yes! It was land! Out across the water, appeared the edge of a small island which appeared to have a settlement. Grinning, Jack stood up and felt the breeze on his hair. The wind direction was perfect, he was going straight towards the island!

"Land, Ho!" he shouted out loudly, as the boat slowly sailed towards the island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2008)

Garrick laughs with pleasure at being the only competitor to still be alive, "MOTHER NATURE HAS GOT NOTHING ON THE NEXT FLEET ADMIRAL GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" he bellows. 

Garrick casually stomps away towards the checkpoint at a leisurely pace, "Time to go get that promotion!" he exclaims. Even though Garrick has tossed away the book he figures that its inconsequential anyway considering that no one else probably made it through that monstrous avalanche. But suddenly a head pops out of the snow up ahead. _It's that goddamn Swordsman from that goddamn crew!_ he thinks. 

The swordsman walks away unmindful of Garrick and whats more he still has his book and its somehow attaches to his mouth. Garrick's face becomes red and he feels his fury boil over, "I WON'T LET YOU BEAT ME!!!!"  yells Garrick and he leaps towards his burnt book, scooping it up. The Marine Commander barrels towards Shin, "I'M GONNA WIN THIS RACE YOU PIRATE SCUM!!!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2008)

The swordsman was still trying to get his book detached from his tongue , but he had no success whatsoever and things got even worse when he felt the snow shake and thunderous booms where heard as the marine ogre stomped his way over to Shin.

"I'M GONNA WIN THIS RACE YOU PIRATE SCUM!!!!" 

"Bluck mfff, stuuped blothar blucker."Was  heard by Garrick,loosely translated in English it would've been; Fuck off, stupid mofo.
He quickly unsheathed his sword, preparing himself to take the one marine he hated the most though before this happened Alph landed near them and got ready to assist Alph, after Garrick took on not just Shin in one of his powered up modes, then Tatsu before it seems he fought Alph....His memory had become damaged during the battle, or so he thought since he couldn't remember much of it but after fighting with Alph he had also taken on Jessie and still the marine had walked away alive.

"Shin, right know your arrogance can not be afforded since this man is exceptionally powerful, working together we might stand a chance though."


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 30, 2008)

Rek and Elza strolled casually towards the next destination. As they walked the two had a conversation on pastries.

"Interesting. So if you place hot sauce on ice cream, they can actually cancel each other out and there'd be no flavor left?" Elza nodded happily in reply. "Yup. Though it depends on what kind of hot sauce you'll use."

The two stopped briefly for a while, and noticed that Shin, Alph and Garrick were both still alive and had passed the first ordeal. "Congratulations." Rek said. "I do hope you'll be able to handle the next ordeal." After saying his two cents Rek and Elza left them, and headed to where the next ordeal will be done.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 31, 2008)

Garrick charges at Shin and Alph like a mad Elephant and as he reaches close range with his fists raised in the air, Rek's voice can be heard...

"Congratulations." Rek said. "I do hope you'll be able to handle the next ordeal."

Garrick stops in his tracks, braking like an out of control Freight Train and stops just inches in front of Shin and Alph. He breathes deeply out of his nose and his breath streams out of his nostrils like an enraged bull, "You two punks lucked out for now...but just you wait when you try and get off this island," he slams his right fist into the palm of his left hand creating a loud thud and sneers at Shin "My fist aches to crush your face boy!" 

Garrick spins around and glares at Rek, "This better be quick!! And where's my promotion!?" he bellows at the Noble. 

50 meters away a jade green shell digs out of the snow and opens up like a cocoon revealing a shivering Hawthorne. The green shell transforms into a giant Snake and wraps around the Marine Lieutenant. 

"Ah thanks for that Sabra..." mutters Hawthorne his teeth chattering. He looks in the distance and sees Garrick and two members from the Unnamed Crew, "Is it over?" he mumbles to himself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 31, 2008)

Under the giant pile of snow, there are four frozen figures. The wind blows and knocks some of the pile over revealing Jason Bolt Rex and James, each frozen in a block of ice. Their eyes are closed and they seem to be in frozen slumber. They suddenly begin to shake, and the four men break out of their icy prisons all at once screaming.

"Alright! That was refreshing!"
"Lets get these prizes or whatever, whoo!"
"I still want me rum!"
"Uh, guys, I think we missed something."

They look over to the finish and it seems to be over, they all take a deep sigh of dissappointment, "Maybe next time guys."


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Dec 31, 2008)

"Hey hey, well looky here gentleman it looks like Mama Marcos found his way back to us with out a problem." A large hand slapped Marcos on the back, the force of the blow almost causing him to drop Venezia. It was the same Marine who had given him the directions to the women's side. Marcos looked up at the grizzled Marine's face, up being about the foot and a half difference in height between the lanky marine and the giant that stood before him. 

"Sorry about sending you with the ladies buddy, but with all those kids hangin' off ya' all tha' time I'm really only half wrong right?" He grinned, shrugging mockingly as his companions, two almost identical marines, their inflated bellies shaking as they snickered on cue like trained seals. The children were outraged, each insulted in their own way, and from behind Marcos one could hear their cries for retribution (in varying degrees of intensity of course). Marcos of course stayed silent until?

?? Do I know you??? The Marine cook asked in his usual tone, unaware of the fact that he had sounded sarcastic nor that the Marines face had just turned a deep crimson. A giant hand took hold of Marcos? collar, as the Marine stared him down. 

?You tryin? to be funny you little bastard?? 

?Did you laugh??? The Marine?s two comrades exploded into bouts of laughter, but stopped in their tracks when the Marine let out a growl, releasing Marcos from his death grip. 

?Well Mr.Cut-Up, let?s see how funny you are when you?re getting blown up.? The giant of a man grinned, smiling at his own joke as he shoved a book into Marcos? free arm. The Marine pointed to the goal marker atop the hill, ?Take the book up the hill, on your head and we?ll see how long you can keep up that cool act. C?mon boys, let?s get some good seats for our little cook?s last moments.? The Marine laughed soon followed by the cackles of his lackeys as they pushed past Marcos?, leaving the boy to his own devices. 

Marcos eyes looked from the snowy hill which was in the process of being demolished by several of the courses explosive booby traps, to the crowd of spectators and then to The Five. Verenzia shivered in his arms. He couldn?t find Mesona, would he have to take them with him?? Something tugged on his pant leg: Torino, his copper-headed worry wart.

?Safe.? The tiny boy said reassuringly, looking at his three siblings behind him and then to the fourth in Marcos? arms. 

?Yeah?? The marine replied, and they nodded at each other, both seemingly satisfied with their brief conversation. The group was already heading to the bottom of the hill when?

_"Have you seen Fish?"_ A human shaped ball of cotton asked, seemingly appearing out of nowhere, pulling out a messy picture of the item in question. Marcos looked from the picture and then back to the androgynous face of its owner.

"Fish...?" Marcos finally asked the strange creature, his curiosity towards it shown through Torino and Milano, who were currently in the process patting and prodding the fluffy new comer with their tiny hands. "Don-"  A small 'Hmmph!' interrupts Marcos' answer as Roma climbs up and perches on his head, the tiny boy's eyes gleaming as an imp-like smile paints itself on his features.

?Fish is up!? The purple haired boy announced pointing to the top of the hill, and the goal marker for the first test, ?Sheep helps climb, we find Fish!? Roma said confidently, obviously proud of his deal making "skills".


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2008)

Dante's book remained on his head as he walked calmly to the finish line, whist the other 3 members burst through the snow in a drunken and sleep deprived rage.

Dante looked at Rek as he walked with a straight back, right past the noble.

*"Miss me Rekkie-kins?"* he grinned. He heard the words _Next Ordeal_ and sighed. "*Can I have breakfast? I skipped it*"

Shinpachi, gintoki and Sougo stumbled over the line shortly afterwards, frozen and blown up.

*"Oh shit! what happened to you? Hey no hard feelings about getting you into this righ?*" Dante grinned

Sougo walked past and smacked him the gut, Shinpachi kicked his shin and Gintoki slammed him to the ground

"None now" they all said feeling a bit better


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 31, 2008)

Sheep stared up at the small boy perched atop its head, then looked at the obstacle course. Almost everyone was done but... if the boys claimed they would help it find Fish then it had no choice but to participate. It seemed a small price to pay. Besides, as small as they were, the kids seemed like they could be useful. Not to mention Sheep really liked cute things.

It nodded. "Okay. I'll carry you up that hill. Get in." It gestured to its bulky fleece. It didn't seem to be joking. And despite it being shorter than Marcos, it was staring pointedly at him, too. There was a squabbling beneath its coat before a chicken's head popped out, gibbering and flapping its wings.

"What are you talking about? There's plenty of room." Sheep said, looking down at its avian companion. "Oh, when you get in, be careful you don't crack any eggs." it said, pointing to Chix and her bulging, panicked eyes. Reluctant but somewhat satisfied, the hen finally withdrew herself back inside Sheep's fleece, leaving it to part the wool a bit for entry. Inside it appeared to be quite warm and toasty.

"It might be a rough ride. The road is blowing people up. Hold on, okay? I have seatbelts in there if you need them, but they don't really do anything."


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 31, 2008)

A few minutes later the survivors of the last ordeal meet up in front of a large, steel chamber. There was a make-shift cafe next to it, constructed moments ago to allow Rek to view the next ordeal first hand. Deciding not to wait for the others, Rek begins explaining the next ordeal.

"Well then, allow me to explain your next task. Before all of you is a steel chamber. Inside the steel chamber is a key, which is vital to the 3rd and final ordeal." Rek points to a pedestal inside the chamber. It helped that there was a glass panel that allowed Rek and the others to witness the inside. There were layers of blades, spikes, and all manner of deadly weapons that moved in horrific harmony. At the center was the pedestal that Rek pointed to. 

"The rules are simple. You must simply take the key from the pedestal and escape safely. However, there is a twist. None of you may use weapons or any other item, save for one." Elza picks up a copy of the book everyone was balancing a while ago and displays it to them. "The books that you all were balancing just moments ago is actually a dancing manual. There are 8 routines in this book, which you must perform while inside the chamber. It just so happens that the traps inside the 'chamber of grace' follow one of the routines, but which one is it, is completely up to you people. " The young noble returns to his throne, where he is given a cup of tea by Ruru. "And one last thing; All the routines in the book can only be done IN PAIRS. So find a good friend of yours who survived the ordeal and pair up. You all have 1 hour to master your routine. Good luck to all." Rek smiles evily before sipping his tea.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2008)

*"I'm leading!"* Dante shouts, *"I couldn't give a crap who I'm dancing with but I'll be damned if I'm dancing in the female role!!"*

He looks at Garrick and grins. Shinpachi tries to shut Dante up but it's too late as he approaches the big man

*"You seem like a bitch. Wanna dance?"* 

Shinpachi looks at him horrified.

"Dante, you know who that is..." he whispers

*"A bitch, come on sweet buns let's make some magic"* Dante said as he was pulled away

"My bad, he's actually my partner." he says to Garrick then turns to Dante, "I'll be your partner - You lead, whatever. Just shut up!"

Gintoki looked at the scene from reading the book and smiled. "Shinpachi, we can handle whatever. If he wants to pick a fight let him. We're pirates, they're marines - it's a beautiful thing. Sougo. I'm leading, you're clearly too drunk to do anything."

"Fuck you and your dog" Sougo slurred

"I don't have a dog" Gintoki said going back to reading

"Well just ....blehhhh" Sougo vomited on the floor. "Much better..." he still had his book hat on.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Dec 31, 2008)

Jack waded through the water with his hands as quickly as possible as his small boat got closer and closer to the island. Finally, after a bit of manoeuvring, the water was shallow enough to beach the boat and he tied some rope to secure it in place. He would seriously have to buy an anchor.

Jumping off quickly onto the soft sand, he looked around, quickly spotting an old man who was reading a book while fishing. The old man had a long white beard and a face that looked as if it had experienced everything in the world.

"Hey, 'scuse me, do you know what the name of the island is and how far I am from Grand line?" asked Jack, he still didn't know where he was. 

"Tis called Fisherman's Island," replied the old man softly, eyes still on the book but slightly widened at the mention of the Grand line, "Don't speak to me about Grand Line, that place...even after all these years, I still haven't forgotten my experiences there. I guess...the reason your asking me all this is cause your a Pirate, although I'm bloody well surprised that you don't even have anybody with you. No crew?"

Jack nodded slowly. The old man was right. He wasn't much of a pirate if he didn't belong to a crew. As for not talking about Grand Line, did that mean the old man had gone to Grand line before? Was he an ex-pirate?
"Heh, It's just me at the moment. I suppose this brings up my next query, are there any pirate crews around here?"

"Pirates occasionally come to this island to stock up on supplies, but as far as I'm aware there aren't any crews currently here. Besides, the people who sail to this island don't tend to cause any trouble, there's a small marine outpost that occasionally goes down to the village. A very small presence that stops some of the local bandits from stealing goods from aroun' here."

"Heh thanks old man, I'm going to go and check the village out, maybe start up my own pirate crew," said Jack happily as he waved goodbye and began to walk to the village, "Thanks for answering some of my questions."

The old man waved back and then grinned once Jack had gone. It was a very curious grin.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 31, 2008)

The three girls followed the others out Heather’s temper was foul as she cursed herself for being concerned for the rest of her crew.  “All I need is these two to sail the ship…” she grumbled to herself as she stormed through the snow.

Tony began to open her mouth but Nikki caught her arm and pulled her back.  “Not a good idea in her present temper.” she said shaking her head.

“Well there isn’t anything wrong with worrying about someone…” Tony said not understanding what the big deal was.  “Besides she shouldn’t worry about them they can do anything!”  she said in her normal optimistic tone.

“Yeah…that’s what I am afraid of…” Nikki grumbled.  “Why don’t they just die and get it over with…” she thought about how excited she had been when the cannon’s and avalanche happened only to want to scream in frustration as they all seemed to make it through fine.

“Dancing?”  Heather said as she came to a stop the other two practically running into her.  “You know what?  Whatever…” she growled as she began to watch.

"Dancing is perfect!  Shinpachi is a wonderful dancer!  And, I saw you and Dante...he can dance really well!"  Tony said getting excited at the event.

"Do not mention that again..."  Heather growled.

“Maybe they will get themselves killed in the-” Nikki then looked horrified at Sougo.  “Again?  How does he have anything left?”

“What do you mean?”  Tony said looking at Nikki confused.

Heather raised an eyebrow and smirked.  “Something you want to share?”

Nikki’s eyes widened and she shook her head vigorously.  “No…It’s just that…you see…” she didn’t know what else to say not wanting to explain what happened.

“Never mind…” Heather said looking past them.  “Hey!  Psycho!  We’re over here!” she yelled as she spotted Hunter in the distance.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 31, 2008)

"You rested up yet?" Hana looked at Joseph, sitting against the wall. "I'm still a bit worn out." He sighed. "Dynamite isn't something you recover from quickly." crackle. The wall next to Joseph's face slowly crumbled due to a large cut. "Right..." He slowly stood up holding his bleeding chest. "Let's just finish this so i can get some sleep."

"Then how should we finish this." Hana cracked her knuckles. "Sorry sweetie, But i can't afford a loss here Hana." Joseph raised his hands. "I was gone a long time, I'll be gone a longer time if i make it. But it's all for the greater good Hana. I can't say more then i'm sorry, so don't hate me after this." He sighed. "WEAPONS EXPEL!"


----------



## Cursed panda (Dec 31, 2008)

Ace woke up and looked around he was in his bed his head hurt like hell and then Tri walked in. "Ah Ace your head hurt?" He asked with a smirk as Ace put his head back on his pillow. "Dear god what happened last night." Tri laughed at Ace and then walked out saying. "You drank to much, meet me on the deck." Ace looked at his Friend walk out and shut the door. "Damn worse hang over ever!" He said as he got up slow soon after about 30 minutes he met Tri on deck.

"Where is everyone?" Ace asked holding his head. "All went off to do something I forgot but whatever you and me are to guard the ship." Tri replied. Ace looked at him puzzled why he was the only one with a hangover. "And i only have a hangover beacuse..." Tri smirked. "I didn't drink it was you and every other guy on this ship." Ace just looked at Tri and then sat down.


----------



## Wiggin King (Dec 31, 2008)

"Hey you son of a bitch! I am gonna kick your ass all other this amusement park!" Rock yelled arriving at the scene extremely out of breath.He holds his chest as he slowly walks down towards where the commotion is.One of the three henchmen look at him with a raised eyebrow."*Oi Oi Oi jacket you better back off this is between us*" Rock looks at the man his eyes darken and a large vein appears on his head "Who said you could talk Shrimp!"as he says this he looks at Flynn and points at him "after I save your ass I am gonna kill you!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 31, 2008)

The two continued to wander in the direction, as Heather yelled for Hunter, Dallas thought, _'Heh...Perfect name for the girl...' _Then looks up Hunter. 

"Why do we continue to deal with them...?...Because you like the negative attention!...No...Yes...No, I do not...Yeah, you, do!...Never...Admit it..." Hunter argue with each other until Dallas bit the back of her ankle. "Ow! Crap!...That hurt! Bad kitty!" Hunter snaps. 

Dallas meows at Heather, Nikki, and Tony as they get there. Rubbing on Tony and Nikki's legs, purring loudly, _'I got a bad feeling if I do one thing wrong with her...I'll be dog food...'_ she thinks about Heather. "Wazzup!?...What happened." Hunter says, walking behind Heather.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 31, 2008)

Mesona leaned on a railing and heard Rek's call for the last challenge. "Making men dance with each other? He's pretty sadistic in a weird way..." she said to herself, staring at the event organizer with the corner of her eye. She looked to where the men were and watched them try to match up, mostly with disdain. She couldn't help but giggle at their ordeal. "Maybe they need it. Guys have to drop the machoism _some_ time."


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Dec 31, 2008)

"...Thank you." Marcos said, The Five beaming at the sheep, showing his appreciation for him. Taking each of The Five Marcos takes the time to sit and strap in each child, the marine's parental instincts taking effect even in the hectic nature of the race. Finally sitting down himself Marcos looks around at the surprisingly roomy interior... and then toward the chicken staring at him from inside the fluffy psuedo-car. From behind him The Five each have their own little remark,

"Cool!" 
"Neat!" 
"Hmmph!"
"Safe..."
"..."

"Ready..."  Marcos said, signaling the okay to start, escrima sticks clinking excitedly at his side.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 31, 2008)

Sheep nodded at the signal to go and, lifting its fleece like a lady would her skirt, it dashed through the first parts of the obstacle course with astonishing speed. Despite its hefty appearance, it was actually quite light on its feet and flew like a cloud (of course, it was heavier than usual now with six passengers stowed away in its wool). It leapt over mines that have not yet been triggered by hopping gracefully and wildly like a gazelle on steroids. Luckily for it, most of the men have already caused the mines to explode before it, so it didn't have to deal with much on its own.

As it neared the last place its ears perked at Rek's announcement about the next ordeal, which was dancing with a partner. "I have to hurry!" it said decisively, picking up speed and causing its fleece to trail behind as if it was a cloud being blown by a fierce wind. It somersaulted in the air to avoid a nasty explosion it caused in its haste, swooping over and landing on its feet in perfect, gymnast form.

Finally seeing a group of men already starting to commence their awkward waltzes, Sheep skittered to a halt, coat jiggling from the halting action. "We made it." Sheep declared. Now, would it be necessary for it to dance?, it wondered.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 31, 2008)

V glanced through the book.  His martial arts training might help him a little, but the routines in the book were more complicated then he would have thought.  "If I get a partner, I'll have to kill him afterwords.  I'm not worried about embarrassment, but my potential partner would learn too much about how my body works from this dance."  Some would consider V to be paranoid, but those people's heads usually ended up in broom closets.  

Gilmont looked around for a potential partner.  He knew no one would want to dance with him.  A fat, old, tipsy marine... And it wasn't like he was going to let anyone dance with him.  If this got on Youtube... Gilmont sighed and sat down on a bench.  He looked at the book and had an idea.  "Screw these routines.  I'm going freestyle." He pulled a large bottle of whiskey out of his pocket and downed it all in one gulp.  He threw the empty bottle down on the ground, where it shattered.   

OC looked around the room for a partner.  He noticed a fluffy cow who had just ran in and was now out of breath.  He checked to make sure his pistol was still in his coat pocket.  Once OC made sure it was there, he headed over the strange animal.  "Dance with me or I will shoot your balls off,"  OC said.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Dec 31, 2008)

Marcos and The Five stepped out of Sheep's fleece dizzy and disoriented his hair matted from the static created by the interior of his new ride. Even as he stumbled back the book on his head remained stubbornly in place. 

"We made it..." Marcos finally said, taking the instruction manuel off his head and looking at Sheep who had just gotten tackled by The Five, even the more reserved emotions jumped onto their fluffy savior in a massive dogpile. Flipping through the dance booklet Marcos walked toward the dogpile and picked out the red-headed member of his band of children.

"...Help?" The usually quiet Firenze asked Marcos who nodded silently and handed the book to the tiny boy who flipped through it at an even faster speed than Marcos himself. "I'll read... you dance with BaaBaa." The boy ordered, pointing from Marcos to Sheep to the obstacle course.

"...Okay." Marcos nodded, patting the boy on the head in thanks before moving toward Sheep,"Dance..?" He had begun to ask before V stepped up to his possibe partner.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 31, 2008)

Sheep looked between its two potential partners, Marcos and the stranger OC. It didn't nearly like OC as much as Marcos, but he had a gun, which would be dangerous for the children. It turned to the "father" and said, "You can dance with your lambs; there are six of you so it's even." It smiled, seemingly for the first time in front of anyone.

It turned to look back at the intimidating OC, whom it was not intimidated by."Dance with me or I will shoot your balls off,"  OC said.

"... Balls?" Sheep stared at the larger person with questioning eyes, and then reached within its fleece to pull out two objects, a beach ball and a bouncing ball, each in one hoof. "Which one?"


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 31, 2008)

OC looked at the objects the sheep pulled out of its wool.  He didn't think Annie meant those when she had threatened him.  "None of those.  The ones that women don't have." 

V stepped up to the strange looking things at his feet.  They so pathetic it they deserve to live... But V restrained himself, remembering his orders.  He slipped a knife out of his belt and began moving it around in his hands.  He looked at the strange boy who was carrying the pathetic organisms around.  V couldn't feel any emotion come from the boy.  It was the first time he had seen anything like this.  

"Killing you would be interesting." V looked back down at the strange things by the boy's feet and feel intense emotion radiating out from each of them.  "But them... to kill them would be most satisfying indeed." V began to shake with excitement.  "I can feel it already..."  He slowly brought his knife down to one of the thing's head.  

Before V could finish, his subconscious reminded him that he had orders.  "Yes... But once we leave this island... the pleasure in your deaths will be all mine," V muttered.  He then looked up at the strange boy.  Since he was going to kill him anyways, he might as well make him his dancing partner.  "You are going to be my dancing partner.  Hurry up and memorize the routines in the book so we can practice,"  V said to the boy.


----------



## Fleecy (Dec 31, 2008)

"Women have balls. They're just up here." Sheep gestured by pushing a puff of fleece upwards on its chest. "Anyway," It dropped its hooves to its sides. "I can't guarantee I'll be a good dancer, but I will be your partner." it accepted, nodding at OC. It held out its hoof, which could either be taken as "lead" or "follow."


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 31, 2008)

OC looked at the hoof in front of him, then back at the sheep.  He had no idea what he was supposed to do next.  He took out the book and hurriedly looked through it.  "Oh.  I see."  OC yanked the sheep forward and they began to awkwardly practice a routine OC had seen in the book.  

_Marine Prison Base G19..._ 

A young marine ensign marched down the hallway, checking each cell to make sure the prisoner was there. He was muttering to himself.  "What the hell is the point of this? All the prisoners have seastone cuffs, they won't be able to break out.  I should be eating lunch right now..." The marine sighed and leaned against a cell.     

A shadowy figure moved forward from inside the cell the marine was leaning against.  Its wrists turned to move its hands through the bars.  The seastone handcuffs moved up above the marine's head and moved down, grabbing the marine's throat and pushed back.  By the time the ensign realized what was happening, it was too late.   

"Augh! Urk! Gak!" After several seconds of violent thrashing, the marine collapsed dead onto the ground.  The figure reached into the marine's pocket and slipped the key out before bringing it back into the cell.  With a clink, the figure's seastone cuffs fell to the floor.  The figure then bent the thick, steel bars of the cell into opening which it walked through.  "Time to find my son..."  it muttered.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

Knowing he couldn't afford to lose this ordeal, shin was motived to win no matter what and Alph was going to be his secret weapon.The android quickly memorized all the routines in the book and then took his time trying to figure out which of the routines was the perfect one by comparing them against the sequences of the machines.

Shin himself was looking trough his book, after he had handed in his katana....Something he had more trouble with.....And was unsure how he was supposed to do all those things, he wasn't much of a dancer and he had less then an hour to practice.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 1, 2009)

Jason sighed. "Bolt, You're my partner." Bolt Stepped back. "Hey, I can't-" Jason cut him off. "Your style is dancing, I'm not ragging on it. But its the best bet for us to win this." Bolt sighed. "Fine whatever, But i lead." He sat down looking at the book. "fine by me." Jason yawned and sat down next to him. "Well mate, Seems it be you and me." Rex looked at James.

"This is easy! i can do it myself!" James shouted, ignoring Rex. "Right... Forgot who i was talkin too for a minute...." Rex sighed and took a peak through the book. "Let's just be gettin this over with. CAN I GET SOME RUM OVER HERE! I AINT DANCIN SOBER!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2009)

_A week later in Wyaton Kingdom..._
Darver was seated inside the throne room in the king's magnificant chair. The look on his face was indifferent but one could tell that he was plundering something. The Chaos pirate crew had began to make themselves at home in the castle. They were spread all over the palace. The citizens that survived the siege of the Chaos pirates were allowed to continue their lives but they had to live under the rules of Darver. They were constantly watched and any sign of trying to flee Wyaton or contact someone was the penalty of death. Most of the land had been destroyed during the siege and only scraps and pieces of villages were left. The citizens of Wyaton had never seen such dark times.

---------------------------------------------------

Darver took out a black, evil looking den den mushi. He began to pace around the throne room while contacting the people. He then stood right infront of the large glass windows of the throne room. He looked out at the country. *"Attention Makaosu elite agents. You are to meet at the Kingdom of Wyaton for a mandatory meeting. Meet at Wyaton for a mndatory meeting. Failure to attend will result in severe consequences."* Darver said plainly over the den den mushi. If the Makaosu members didn't receive the message at that moment, they're den den mushi's were especially made to leave messages. They would be able to retrieve the message if they didn't hear it.

Darver ordered the servants of the palace to set the throne room up for the Makaosu meeting. He also ordered that Ororo attends the meeting as well. He silently sat down and awaited for his agents to arrive.
-------------------------------------------------------
_Somewhere in the grandline...._
An average ship sails, containing two Makaosu members. Anglora has on a bikini and is sunbathing while the ship cruises. *"Ahhhh, this is the life! I'm beutiful, the sea is beutiful, the sky is beutiful......"*  *BERUBERUBERU, BERUBERUBERU!* The den den mushi sounded off. *"SHIT!"* Anglora nearly flipped out of her tanning chair as the den den mushi rang. *I"'ve got to watch my mouth...... a lady as beutiful as me musn't use that kind of language....."* She slowly arose and looked at it for a moment. She went to pick it up. 

*"Attention Makaosu elite agents. You are to meet at the Kingdom of Wyaton for a mandatory meeting. Meet at Wyaton for a mndatory meeting. Failure to attend will result in severe consequences."* Darver's deep voice erupted through the connection. 

Anglora faced palmed and her hand slowly made it's way back to her hair, slowly smoothing it. *"I thought we'd at least have a break after all the work we just did."* Anglora said in a groan. *"Well Jackie hun, you heard him. Lets change coarse for Wyaton."*


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 1, 2009)

Marcos stared at V, or rather at the man's powdery white Guy Fawkes mask, and then to Sheep who had already been taken as anothers partner. Firenze, who was reading, stopped and frowned letting out a small sniffle of dissapointment. Marcos knew his children well enough to know that even a small let down would force Firenze out of commission... Thus the other's stepped in to make up for their brother's absence.

"Hey Mask!" 

"Read directions,"

"...P-please..."

"Mimi follow!"

Although disjointed the basic order came to "Read the directions so Marcos can follow" which seemed obvious to the group, the true question was if V could, or would, follow.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 1, 2009)

V did not understand the babblings of the pathetic lifeforms.  He was vibrating at the emotions coming out from them.  Unconsciously, his hands reached to his belt.  He pulled out to knives and advanced towards the babies.  V realized what he was doing right before his knives struck.  He returned them to his belt and tightened his gloved hands to prevent further occurrences.  He then grabbed Marcos's hand.  "You lead," V said to the strange boy, not realizing Marcos had not read the instructions yet.  

_Marine Prison Base G19..._ 

"ATTENTION ALL MARINES! ESCAPING PRISONER! ESCAPING PRISONER!" The sound blasted throughout the marine base as the shadowy figure ran through the dimly lit hallways, attempting to find an exit.  Two marines with pistols were in the prisoner's way.  The prisoner punched straight through one of the marine's chest and placed his other hand on the other marine's forehead.  The marine slumped down onto the ground, unconscious.     

The prisoner seemed grow stronger.  Its muscles tightened and it moved much faster now.  The prisoner's fist slammed into the wall, shattering it.  The prisoner leaped out of the opening it had created onto the muddy ground below.  Rain was pouring and the prisoner could hear thunder in the distance.    

The prisoner ran to the docks, dodging bullets coming from the prison complex.  A bullet slammed into the prisoner's shoulder, but the prisoner ignored it and kept running.  A large frigate and several smaller skiffs were anchored at the tiny wooden docks.  The prisoner leaped over a large boulder and jumped into a skiff.  

The prisoner grabbed the rope tying the skiff to the dock and snapped it before unfurling the sail.  The boat set off, crashing through the stormy waves.  "I'm coming boy... I'm coming..." the prisoner mumbled.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 1, 2009)

Mesona gasped when she spotted one of her superiors, V, advancing on Marcos' kids. She jolted straight up, on edge and about to swap places with him until she saw him stop and retract his knives. She let out a sigh of relief, and lowed her heel to the floor. _'What is Marcos doing, bringing them to a dangerous place like that? And around dangerous people like... like our own higher ups!'_ she thought, clutching her head in worry over the midgets. Clemens was bad enough, but V was simply horrific to even look at--he looked like someone directly from an R-rated thriller movie. Perhaps the _only_ Marine crew member she wasn't intimidated by was Lt. Hawthorne, but he had his moments of scariness too.

Speaking of the Marines, she wondered what she was doing there in the first place. Why were all the men and women separated, and _why_ were the men dancing with each other on purpose? "Agh, who set up this stupid contest anyway?!" she yelled out loud, clenching her fists out of stress.

-----

Outside the Spire, Sheep had been dancing with OC. Somewhere during the dance it pulled out a rose and kept it in its mouth, suddenly leading for a tango routine. It even turned on a boombox within its wool, which played a muffled song, _Santa Maria_ by Gotan Project.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Garrick slams his charred book down into the snow and glares at Hawthorne, "No way in hell is a hero of Absoloute Justice going to dance like some circus freak. Promotion or no promotion!" 

Hawthorne shrugs and looks around, it seems that everyone already has a partner or is too drunk and unstable to dance. "Then I guess I'm done here..." he mutters in mock disappointment but is really ecstatic that he doesn't have to dance with Garrick and continue this humiliation. Hawthorne starts to walk away...

"Hey who said that you could leave!" hollers Garrick with his arms crossed and Hawthorne freezes, "I still want my promotion. Dance with that mongrel snake creature of yours, that's an order!" states Garrick matter of factly. 

Hawthorne sighs inwardly, "Yes sir..." he mumbles. Garrick laughs, "GYAHAHAHAHAHA!! Damn right!" The Marine Commander strides away to observe the action from a bench. He passes by a young lady from his crew who seems frustrated, "Agh, who set up this stupid contest anyway?!"

Garrick stares at her, "And who the fuck are you?" he asks her, towering over her like a giant. There are so many fodder in his crew he can't be bothered to remember all their faces.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 2, 2009)

Rek watched the few contestants who remained practice their routines. He found their attempts to perfect their routines to be incredibly amusing. An hour past quickly, and Rek decided that it was time for the next ordeal to begin. He called his butler Ruru, and instructed him to summon the contestants.

The old butler did as he was told, and transformed to his half-beetle form. He flew up to the sky, holding a speaker in his hand, and shouted through it. "To all contestants. The second ordeal will begin immediately. Please gather in front of the chamber in 5 minutes. Those who will not comply will be disqualified. All pairs will enter at the same time."

As Ruru made his announcement, Jun and the other ladies had just arrived at the bleachers. She separated from the group, and approached Rek on his throne. "I've done as you have asked." Rek looks at the group of women and smirks. "Excellent. I'd like to see them perform at their best with these lovely ladies watching their every move."

Behind Rek's throne several men carrying instruments were preparing to play. "Accompaniment." He tells Jun before sipping his tea,waiting anxiously for the events to begin.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2009)

Heather glared down at the cat.  ?What the hell is that?!?  she said looking up at Hunter.

?It?s a cat.?  Tony says laughing.  ?Haven?t you ever seen a cat?? she asks innocently as she bends down to pet the animal.  ?What a sweet kitty??

Nikki smirks slightly at Tony?s words.  ?It?s not a bad looking cat??

?I know what the fuck it is!?  Heather snapped not amused.  ?I mean why in the hell is it following you?  I don?t want the filthy thing on my ship!? 

?Oh Heather?come on??  Tony says petting the cat.  ?I am sure Hunter didn?t mean in any harm.  Besides?I bet??  she pauses for a moment lifting that cat?s tail.  ?She would be good company for Ratchet and they are good at catching rats?something ships have a problem with sometimes??  she says standing and smiling at her.

?Rats?!?  Heather said disgusted.  ?The only rats on my ship are the ones dancing!? she says turning back to the men.  ?Fine?whatever?I am not in the mood to argue?? she says causing Tony to squeal happily.

?I think they want us to move?? Nikki says looking at Jun leading them to the bleachers.

?Right?? Heather says with a nod as they follow, sitting on the bleachers and waiting for the next event to begin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2009)

*With James...*
James sits in his spartan cabin which contains just a roll out sleeping blanket and many heavy looking weights strewn across the floor. He sits on the floor crosslegged with both his hands outstretched sideways. In his right and left hand he grips a Kettlebell, weighing 500 pounds each. His arms don't even tremble and his eyes remain closed, its not an impressive amount of weight but considering that James has sat in the same position for the last two hours without a hint of weakness or tiring is impressive. 

Suddenly a voice filters through his black hoodie which is carelessly draped across the floor in the corner. It's his personal den den mushi and the voice that filters through confirms it, James eyes snap open and he listens patiently....

*"Attention Makaosu elite agents. You are to meet at the Kingdom of Wyaton for a mandatory meeting. Meet at Wyaton for a mandatory meeting. Failure to attend will result in severe consequences."*

The message ends and James remains impassive, staring blankly at the wall. Larissa must have gotten the message as well he thinks, she'll redirect the ship most likely. James closes his eyes and returns to his training. 

*Aadvent Island...*
Hawthorne feels like a total idiot as he grips his Bisento Blade weapon, "Sabra Snake Point..." he mumbles. The Bisento transforms into a giant human sized snake with amber and jade scales. 

Hawthorne sighs again, "Split form..." he commands. Sabra hisses and the tip of her tail segments into two writhing segments, creating two new tails. The Marine Lieutenant takes a step back and eyes Sabra, "Can you balance yourself?" he asks the snake. Sabra hisses and stands on both split ends using them as makeshift feet. 

"That should suffice I think," Hawthorne muses. Sabra will follow his every command without question and he mimes the dancesteps for her in succession. "Got it?" he asks her. The snake hisses again, Hawthrone shrugs, "Yeah whatever...just make sure you cover me in case you or I screw up in there. Which will probably happen anyway."

*Fiery Island...*
"Hey you son of a bitch! I am gonna kick your ass all other this amusement park!"

Flynn immediately recognizes the voice and turns around and looks at Rock with a, who me? innocent expression, "What!? No buddy I didn't steal anything!" Flynn responds forcefully. 

"Yeah you did..." mutters Usagi as he keeps his eyes on their adversaries. Flynn' glares at Usagi and shake his blade at him, "OI! YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BACK ME UP FOOL!!" He turns back to Rock, "What Furface  meant is that you dropped your money pouch and I picked it up with the intention of giving it back!" James says thinking on the fly. 

"No you just stole it," interjects Usagi with a grin. "THAT'S IT USAGI I'M GONNA...."

"Look out!" growls the Panda as one of the henchmen leaps at James, wielding two large steel mallets. James leaps away at the last second and lands several meters away and the henchman pursues him. 

Flynn sneers at Rock, "After I kick this guys ass we can settle this!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2009)

Dallas Meowed as they talked bout her. When Tony lifted her tail she thought, _'What the hell woman!? Don't you know of personal space!?' _then as Ratchet was mentioned she puffed, hissingly she thought, _'Where's the bastard!? He's around here somewhere isn't he!?'_ then began to pace the group as they Walked to the bleachers. Then lept into Nikki's lap as she sat down.

"Well...You see...She's a friend of ours...Yeah! She was there at the begining of our adventure!...mmmhhhmmm..." Hunter says, scratching the back of her neck. Then they followed the group into the bleachers silently from then on, in a conversation with herself.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 2, 2009)

The command of lead issued Marcos hitches The Five onto his back, usng a giant tablecloth in his bag as a sort of nap-sack to carry the emotions, and grabs V's hand. The two slowly move towards the deadly dance course, The Five closing their eyes as they huddle together in the small carrying case. 

"...Follow." Marcos ordered his superior as the two step into the course. Almost immediately a blade flies in their directions and to the surprise of the group Marcos pushed V back, their bodies arching away from each other to avoid the razor-sharp projectile. Twisting around a a pillar of spears that had just errupted from the ground Marcos leans V back and then moves in a 180 motion, avoiding two arrow volleys. While most spectatures assumed that the quiet blonde had in face read the instructions the truth was that the boy was working on base instinct, his lack of emotions allowing him to act without hesitation or thought. 

With two more spins a couple of prances to avoid a small patch of mines, the two had almost reached the halfway point. It seemed as if Marcos' oblivious nature was finally showing it's usefulness.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Hawthorne enters the chamber and as he is about to start his routine, Sabra loses her balance and tips backwards missing a step and pressing a small indentation in the floor. Poison spikes shoot upwards under Hawthorne and Sabra. The Marine backflips towards the wall and rebounds off of it. However this activates another trap and poison gas starts filtering in from the roof. 

"This is a goddamn disaster!" yells Hawthorne. Sabra hisses as the poison gas descends over them and he immediately forgets about dancing and just surviving. Hawthorne covers his mouth and eyes and sprints forward with Sabra out of the gas. Now they can breathe but they hear a clanking sound, and a row of mini gatling guns spring out of the wall, spewing bullets at the Marine, "Guard Point!" commands and Sabra's steel like scales surround Hawthorne in a bubble. The bullets ricochet off of Sabra's scales and Hawthorne just sits cross legged on, Sabra's scales which extend under his feet, and he has a dour look on his face. The kind of face that he used to make as a child when his mother didn't pay him his weekly allowance of 1 Million Beri. 

"To hell with this Rek! I'll just sit here for an eternity I don't care if Garrick kills me!" Hawthorne yells. I'm sure that V and that strange fellow will win the day for that nutjob Commander anyway he thinks.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 2, 2009)

At the camber of grace, Matyr and his engineers arrived to watch the next ordeal begin. They no longer needed to do anything, and so contented themselves with watching the machine they built in action. Constructing the machine was quite easy. All Matyr and his engineers did was take parts of uncompleted weapons from the Windy Dirge and stick them all together in a large metal box.

Matyr looked with pride at the whirling machinery inside the chamber. Spinning drills that went up and down one by one was the first part of the chamber, followed by a line of spikes that moved in rythmic motion. The next part was a pair of spinning saws that could sever flesh from bone. This didn't include the giant hammers, the flamethrowers, and the poison-tipped swords that dropped from the ceiling at barious intervals. Once you get past those, you arrive at the center of the chamber, where the key was. This of course did not include the last part of the ordeal, which was a floor of spike traps which activated with the slightest misstep.

"This time those peasants don't have a chance." Matyr said confidently.

Behind Rek, the band was playing a calm, relaxing tune that was beautiful to the ears, until someone opened their big mouth. 
"ALRIGHT! TIME FOR ME TO ROCK!!!!" Cass proclaimed as she took a den den mushi speaker from one of the musicians, much to everyone's ire.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 2, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The Marine Commander strides away to observe the action from a bench. He passes by a young lady from his crew who seems frustrated, "Agh, who set up this stupid contest anyway?!"
> 
> Garrick stares at her, "And who the fuck are you?" he asks her, towering over her like a giant. There are so many fodder in his crew he can't be bothered to remember all their faces.



"Kyyaaa!" Mesona shrieked, stumbling back several paces before landing sorely on her butt. _'HOLY SHIT!!'_ she screamed in her head, staring up at her infamous commander with fretful eyes. It took her a few moments to gather her senses from her heart attack, and her neck was already aching from how far she had to arch it just to see the top of Garrick's head. "S-S-Sir! M-Mesona Du-Dumais, S-Sir!" she stuttered clumsily, trying not to cry pathetically in his presence. Well Clemens was scary, and just _watching_ V was terrifying, but the commander of Task Force Absolute Justice standing right there in front of her was... like a signature of death.

"I'm... I'M SO SORRY!" she yelled, switching from her sitting position to a bowing one, tucking her head lowly under her arms. She didn't even know what she was apologizing for; she was simply compelled to beg the crap out of him so he wouldn't kill her on sight if he ever found out her behavior from Clemens... Then again, her behavior at the moment was probably quite enough to tell Garrick what kind of a failure she was.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 2, 2009)

"I will attend Master, don't worry," Ororo replied to the demand,"But I must ask, who are these Makaoso?"


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 2, 2009)

"Rgggh! I don't wanna hear any of your excuses Knife Boy!" as he said this he ran forward towards Usagi "Yo Panda hold still" as he said this he jumped and placed his hand on Usagi's shoulder he pushed himself off of Usagi and sent a kick towards the opponent's face.He turned back to look at Usagi "Nice work fluffy" he did a thumbs up and smiled a his teeth sparkling.

He quickly turned to see a large metallic fist heading towards his face,he jumped back the fist missing."Seems like he wants to play" after he said this he moved a step forward "POLE!" he yelled a cloud appeared around him,he thrusted out of the cloud a long blue pole that hit the opponent in the stomach.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2009)

Meanwhile, back in a small island of South Blue on the edge of the legendary "Grand Line"...


"And we're off!!!!" shouted Kent, a wild look in his eyes. "World, get ready and get used to the name of the Tora Pirates!!! Grand Line, here we come!!!"

"Kent, Kent, Kent," said Goro, gazing up at their own Jolly roger, a tiger skull. "It'll take a while to get world famous. We don't even have bounties yet."

"But we will,"Kent said earnestly. We'll have the greatest bounties the world has ever known!! 100000000000000000 Beli! 

"It's _Beri_ Kent," said Goro, sharpening his knives.

"Beli," He responded stubbornly. "But that's not the point. We'll still have the biggest of them all!"  he said, lookig eagerly out to sea. If only we could find a ship to fight.

"Gotta wait more than 10 minuets Kent," Goro said, a smile on his face.

And thus, a new adventure begins.....

_One week later....._

"I can't believe it," Kent muttered, "A week at sea and not a single ship to fight."

"Calm down Kent," said Goro. At least we picked up this newspaper at the last island. He scanned it briefly, and a startled look crossed his face. "What the....."

"What? Kent said, curious. 

"It's some...some kind of trial being held on the Grand Line," said Goro, his frown deepening. "All these pirates are there, along with..."

"Pirates!?" Kent shouted. We gotta go! Fight some guys, maybe get a bounty!

Goro shook his head. "We'd never make it in time. But I guess we can still head over there. Maybe meet some people along the way." He consulted his map. "We can....angle over this way, along the Iserian pass, maybe hit Kamajiki island on the way."

"So it's settled."  Kent said, a contented smile on his face. To the Iserian Pass. Finally, some action!"


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 2, 2009)

Many months before the current events that have been going on, another story took place in the south blue starting with a fellow named Aye Wanna Waffle. This man was a freak. Not only was he blue, with weird horns, he also had the power to make vortexes. This came from a devil fruit.

One day, the man found himself captured in a pirate vessel. He escaped and killed the leader with ease. Unknown to him however, he was just the division leader of a much larger, more powerful pirate crew; The Caviler Pirates.  

Time went by and he was attacked by the first division leader, a small man. However he had the power to clone himself. Waffle, who was way out of his league was saved by two members of the Drunken Rum Pirates, Ali Drago and Henry Brimmer. Later the rest of the crew, former marine captain James Tew, Melissa Tanner, and the captain De De. Dee arrived for the final blow. They disappeared after.

On the next island he visited, people were very hostile toward him so Waffle left to the woods and in his rage kicked a cub tat was in his path. The mother bear, who had eaten the rhino fruit was soon in a fight with Waffle. Waffle barley won. He had many permanent scars on his chest and face.

When he was back in town, while everyone was asleep, he was invited underground with a group of outcasts that were exited that he beat, "The Beast." These outcasts wanted Waffle to go up and slaughter the entire town, however, he refused to do it.

Meanwhile, the head division of the Caviler Pirates was wiped out by the sniper Henry Brimmer, and the captain finished by De D. Dee. The captain of the Caviler Pirates decided to head back to the east blue to be with the only thing he had left, the second division.

On the next island he had received the news that the previous island ended up being slaughtered by the second division. It turned out that the island's protection was "The Beast" that Waffle had just slayed. The island was completely helpless without it. In his anger, Waffle was about to sail back, but was stopped by someone who knocked him out with ease. This man sailed back to the previous island and wiped out the entire second division. However he saved the division leader for Waffle to fight.

Waffle and the second division commander went at it and Waffle narrowly won. He had come a long way since he started however, with trial after trial. Meanwhile, with the Drunken Rum Pirates, the captain's orders is for Tew to use the crew and follow whatever chase whatever dream he may have. Also, it turns out that the man who killed the second division is with some sort of organization whose leader is a man Waffle saw in his dream. They are watching Waffle very intently. May it be good or bad...


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 2, 2009)

-With Bolt and Jason-

Bolt was sitting down, examining the book they had, trying to memorize the dances.
Jason: "You finished yet?  We gotta get going."
Bolt: "Calm down, will ya?  Dancing isn't exactly my forte."
Jason: "But the way you fight... sometimes I feel like I'm watching a beautiful ballet and tha-"
Bolt: "ITS A PERFECTLY ACCEPTABLE- he clams down and readjusts his beanie. "Its a perfectly acceptable fighting style."
He angrily shuts the book, dust flying out of it, and stands up.

Bolt: *sigh* "This is going to be unbelievably embarassing.  I just hope that Belle or Eve can't see this..."

-Somewhere else, Belle and Eve werre sitting on a chair, watching the crew whilst eating popcorn-
Eve: "I can't wait to see Jason dance~"
Belle: "The look on Chris's face is hilarious.  I am not going to let this one go."
He began to laugh maniacally.

-With Bolt and Jason-
The two men sneeze.
Bolt: "Well.... take my hand...."
Jason: "Just get us through safely."
Bolt: "Damn, I'm going to try and forget this tonight by having drinks with Rex, but stand on my toes.  It'll make everything easier."
Jason: "Alright."
He steps up onto his toes and gets close to Bolt.
Jason: "That good enough?"
Bolt: "Urgh..... yes..."
He turns towards the gauntlet they were about to enter.
Bolt: "Well.... here we go."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2009)

Rex and James stood blank face and blinking for a few seconds. "DOREREREREREREREREREREME!!!" The two bursted out laughing, James rolled on the ground, unable to control himself. Rex felt like he was nearly going to pee himself. "SHUT UP!!!" Bolt shouted to the both of them. "BUT IT'S PRICELESS!!!" James laughed harder.

"You two have to dance together." Jason commented before going back to focusing on the dance. "....." Rex and James both shut up. "Damn mate... he's right..." They both went to studying to book. "I'm leading!" James shouted out. "LIKE HELL!!" Rex shouted back. "I ain't bein lead around by no man."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2009)

_Back in South Blue, The Tora Pirates are quickly aproaching the Iserian Pass....._

"So what exactly _is_ the Iserian Pass?" Kent asked, staring out into space.

"It's a long flow of  sea, dotted with some fairly intense rapids, and has several islands on it." Replied Goro. "The first island is Kamajiki, a small, forest island.

Kent sniffed. Kamajiki is a stupid name for an island." 

"Maybe the founder was insane," Goro said, and they both laughed, completely ignoring the danger right ahead of them. At least, until a wave shook the _Tiger maw_, threatening to capsize it.

"Holy shit!!!" shouted Kent. "What the hell was that?"

"Marine Patrol ship!" Goro shouted back, taking the wheel. "We don't stand a chance in boat to boat combat! I'm taking us in, maybe we can negotiate!"

"Screw negotiating!" Screamed Kent. I'm taking all these bastards down!"

"THIS IS MARINE CAPTAIN KALSON HOLIDAY," boomed a voice from a den den mushi speaker. "YOU ARE SAILING AN UNIDENTIFIED JOLLY ROGER. PLEASE DOCK INTO OUR BOAT, OR OUR NEXT SHOT WON'T BE A WARNING. YOU HAVE 10 SECONDS TO DOCK BEFORE WE OPEN FIRE."

"Taking us in," Goro said grimly. Kent flexed his muscles, preparing for a fight.

As they docked, an armed squad of grim faced marines escorted the to the deck, clasping them in handcuffs. A tall, intimidating man with a huge axe in his had approached them, still speaking in an annoyingly loud voice.

"IDENTIFY YOURSELVES," he said.

"Damn right I will,said Kent, stepping forward. I'm Kent, captain of the Tora pirates." Goro slapped his forehead. At least they hadn't found the knives. And these handcuffs weren't even seastone. 

"YOU ADMIT TO BEING PIRATES THEN?" the catain said airily.

"I admit, to not liking your tone, asshole," replied Kent. The Captain raised his eyebrows.

"I THINK I'LL KILL THIS ONE. UNFORTUNATELY, HE ATTEMPTED TO ESCAPE, AND DIED IN THE STRUGGLE." He lazily raised his axe, and Kent poised, ready. Goro watched intently, also ready to spring into action.

"Tora Tora change!!!!" Kent shouted, shifting, from one moment to the next, from a boy to a man tiger hybrid. Effortlessly, he broke free of his shackles, dodged the axe, drew his knife, and cut Goro's chains if half. Goro kicked the sword out of a marine's hand, cut his throat, and launched a throwing knife at another. They slumped to the ground, dead.

Silence filled the deck.

"KILL THEM!!! KILL THEM ALL!!!... I MEAN, BOTH!!!!" shouted the captain, spriting towards his chambers.

"Oh no you don't," snarled Kent. He threw 2 marines out of his way, kicked another off the boat, and shouted "Tora Tora flash!!!" he practically flew to the captain, stopping him from going anywhere else. "You're mine," he snarled, launching a kick at him. The Captain responded quickly, bringing his axe up, but Kent's tail slashed at his feet, and he was forced to retreat.

Goro, meanwhile, was managing to hold his own. He had made it inside, where their numbers couldn't overwhelm him, and stood there grimly, hacking them down one by one.

"Tora Tora ROAR!!!!" shouted Kent, his mouth opening and letting out a fearsome burst of sound, dazing the Captain momentairily. Kent grabbed him, slamming him into the wall, then leaped into the air. Tora Tora SMASH!!!!! he shouted, and sprial slammed into the dazed captain. He was plowed to the bottom deck, where Kent finished him off with his knife.

With their Captain dead, the crew was quickly demorilized, and were finished easily. After the battle, Kent smiled, and went about searching the ship for anything usefull.

Goro collected some dials, a few Den den mushi's, weapons, ammo, and connonballs, as well as some armour and food, and set off. Now the Tora Pirates adventures on the high seas had truly begun.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 2, 2009)

-Months ago when we saw the Drunken Rum Pirates last-

James Tew was in temporary command of the crew. De had other business to attend to. He needed to pick-up a few people. He and his crew were to meet back up with each other in a few months at Jaya.

More specifically, De needed to pick-up three people. Old companions. He had an idea as to where one would be, but was clueless about the other two. SO he went to where he would find the first one.

-1 week after this-

De was drinking in an empty bar as usual. But this one wasn't random. It's where the first crony was to be found. But before he expected him to come in, he expected a different group. However only one came barging in. But he very pissed off.

"What the hell are you doing!?" This man was well dressed. Not as much as De with his tux, but rather, he wore a business suit. He was tall and broad, with long, blond hair.

Me? Just enjoying a drink. Want some?

"Why are you making a fool of me!? You know what you need to d! Why aren't you getting to it!?"

What? Who are you?

"Your stupidity pisses me off! You know who I am! It's Wilson!"

Wilson? Wilson...hmmm...Winston?

"Wilson!!!"

Oh, Wilson! Why didn't you say something? It's been so long!

"Look! Enough games. Maybe you don't understand. You, you're not a free man. You're my dog. YOu do whatever I say. Or you, everyone you know and love, and everyone you've ever talked to has a ticket to Impel Down."

I heard that place ain't been doin' too hot lately. Isn't Shanks or someone supposed to attack it? Or something like that? I'm a bit fuzzy on the details. But that's neither here nor there. Now I'm gonna' tell you somethin'. I'm tired of not being able to have a drink alone without you or one of your men barging in and disturbing me. I've never done anythin' for you and that'll never change. Until now I've just been peaceful about this, but Ive been sober for too long because of you! Consider yourself a dead man!

"Really..." Winston chuckled. He was a corrupt rear admiral that had been following De around since he was in the Grand Line. Trying to make him do dirty work for him. De never had any of it though. This was the final straw for him, however. In the blink of an eye, Winston had gone from standing peacefully to in De's face trying to brawl with him.

Two other people walked into the bar and saw what was going on. One of them ran towards Winston and pummeled the back of his head until he was unconscious. While sleeping on the floor, De sliced his head off with one side of his swordchucks. He stared at the man who knocked the rear admiral out and they gave each other a quick, manly hug.

Good to see you, comrade.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 2, 2009)

The speakers at full blast, Cass sang an off-tune melody that made everyone want to punch her. "Is she still drunk?" Rek wonders.

"I'M A GOOFY GOOBER! ROCK! I'M A GOOFY GOOBER! ROCK!"

At the other side of the mountain, Cass' singing could be heard loud and clear. Inside a cabin nestled cozily at the side of the mountain, the sniper's voice woke up a familiar old man from his slumber.
"RAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! That's it! I can't take it anymore!" The cabin explodes, and a pillar of ash rises from its ruins. "Guess I'll have to go out of retirement to shut that noise up!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Fleecy said:


> "Kyyaaa!" Mesona shrieked, stumbling back several paces before landing sorely on her butt. _'HOLY SHIT!!'_ she screamed in her head, staring up at her infamous commander with fretful eyes. It took her a few moments to gather her senses from her heart attack, and her neck was already aching from how far she had to arch it just to see the top of Garrick's head. "S-S-Sir! M-Mesona Du-Dumais, S-Sir!" she stuttered clumsily, trying not to cry pathetically in his presence. Well Clemens was scary, and just _watching_ V was terrifying, but the commander of Task Force Absolute Justice standing right there in front of her was... like a signature of death.
> 
> "I'm... I'M SO SORRY!" she yelled, switching from her sitting position to a bowing one, tucking her head lowly under her arms. She didn't even know what she was apologizing for; she was simply compelled to beg the crap out of him so he wouldn't kill her on sight if he ever found out her behavior from Clemens... Then again, her behavior at the moment was probably quite enough to tell Garrick what kind of a failure she was.



Garrick rubs his chin thoughtfully, "Dumais??" he utters trying to remember that name in his roster. Clemens handled all those boring tasks, he simply didn't have the patience for such trivial matters. Judging by the girl's timid nature she is obviously a fodder like 99% of his crew is. Goddamn Clemens, I have to speak with her about hiring some real killers not these chicken shit rabble he thinks to himself.  

"BAH! Never heard of you....AND STOP BOWING!!" he hollers at her, "It's unbefitting of a true Marine. In my crew we salute our superiors we don't bow!" He grabs her by the shoulder with his massive right hand and stands her up, "And stand up straight, show some backbone, you're not some wimp are you!" 

Garrick casually sits on a bench and waves a dismissive hand towards her, "Make me some coffee! That's your new job from now on, to make me coffee. My last assistant had to take an extended leave of absence. (actually V had slit his throat). Now hop to it!" he commands. Garrick returns his attention to the chamber and grumbles under his breath at being amongst these Pirates but hoping that he will soon be made a Captain. 
*
Fiery Island...*
Usagi spins his Bamboo staff around in a whirlwind and smacks one of the three henchmen dead on in the chest, launching him into a wooden building like a bullet. The entire structure collapses and caves in on itself and the poor fellow who Usagi had just blasted away. 

Suddenly the ruin of the Harbormaster's building explodes in a shockwave of energy. The same place where Usagi had flung the man who had shot Flynn. The man strides out of the smoke cloud without hardly a scratch on his face. He casually removes his brown leather duster jacket revealing two heavily muscled metallic arms.

"You're every bit as good as they said you were Panda but you're still coming with me! My employers want to talk with you." he says. 

Usagi narrows his eyes at the man questioningly, "Who wants to talk to me!?"

The man laughs in response, "Oh you'll find out!" and he smashes his right fist into the ground sending a shockwave in the earth at Usagi.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 2, 2009)

Say, who's that guy? De pointed at the other person that entered the bar.

"Its been so long and all you have to say is who's that guy? You piss me off."

Well I know who you are, you're Jimi Bane. I don't know who he is!

"Allow me to introduce myself. I'm Freddy Walker. I was born in the North blue and ended up in the grand line with my father's pirate crew. They got pretty far, but one day was wiped out. After that, I don't want to talk about it. I'm 5'7, 185lbs. I ate the Body Body fruit a long time ago. My eyes are brown. I bought my clothes at Franky's. My favorite flavor-"

That's enough I get it.

"I found this guy at a different lab."

Turner?

"Yup. He's learned more too. It's crazy. I don't even think Vegapunk could do what he's done." Jimi commented. 

"If you're going to talk about it, let me. Somehow, Turner has found a way to...change cells...what they're made of...or I don't know exactly. All I know is that my cells are enhanced. Instead of the my cell membranes being made up of whatever they're made up of, instead 1 of every 1,000 cell membranes are made of diamond."

Diamond? How does that happen?

"i don't know. Just like Jimi who was injected with chromose which made him stronger, my formula made my cells basically turn to diamond. And these cells reproduce like normal and function like normal. And every new cell had a diamond membrane too. It's crazy. It didn't even make me go insane like Jimi. Also to top it off it compliments my devil fruit power perfectly. My cells woud probably be seastone if it weren't for my devil fruit now that I think about it..."

What is your power anyways?

"You don't want to see this." Jimi chimed in.

Sure I do!

"Whatever."

"Like I said I ate the Body Body fruit. It allows me to separate the layers of my body from each other."

I don't get it. 

"Then let me show you." His skin separated from his body. And walked around like a normal being. It could talk perfectly fine too.

That's so nasty. I think I might be sick.

Then his muscles came off his skeleton. And they walked around like a normal being. But they couldn't talk. And then there was the skeleton. Which could talk and walk around like a normal being.

De ran over to a window and vomited.

"All of us are as powerful as my whole body together. Well now they are. I would be very weakened by this state but the diamonds change that. I hit as hard as I normally would."

De had recovered from the site now, but it still wasn't pretty. That's the craziest thing I've ever seen in m life.

"Warned you," Jimi chimed in again.

"I addition the three of us have specialties. The skeleton is very light and agile. The muscles pack an even more powerful punch, and the skin, well that's just normal."

"Now that that's over, what's your buisness here, De?" Jimi asked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2009)

"On the sea again.....I can't wait to get on the sea again..."

"Kent?" Asked Goro.

"Yeah?"

"You suck at singing. Stop, and never start again." Kent sighed, looking onto the horizon.

"Hey, Goro. I think I see it," said Kent. Goro's head craned over the edge, peering at the island that had just come in over the horizon. He looked down at his map, and checked the island again. 

"I think you're right," he murmured, glancing back at the island. "If you are, we'll be hitting rapids pretty soon. Get ready. I'd give us about a half hour before things start getting rough."

_Half an hour later...._

"Rapids, dead ahead!!!" shouted Kent, tensing with excitement.

"Alright," said Goro. "Alright. I'll take the wheel, Kent, you take the rudder. This isn't going to be easy." They assumed their positions, and waited.

They didn't have to wait long. Their sloop began tossing and turning, heaving up and down. Goro deftly handled the wheel, shouting instructions to Kent, he turned the rudder this way and that, struggling to keep his footing. The boat swung wildly as they crossed a particularly rough part of the rapids, threatening to capsize quite a few times. After what seemed like hours, they began approaching the end of the rapids. 

"Goro!!!!" shouted Kent, his eyes widening. "I don't see the rock!!!!"

Goro looked around, in a stunned shock. "Dammmit!!" He shouted back. "We got thrown off course!! We're headed for a calm belt!!!"

"Shit!!!" Shouted Kent. We're gonna die!!

"Just a second!!" Goro shouted. "Angle to the left!!"

"But that's the worst part of the rapids!!" Kent protested.

"Just do it!" Kent did, and soon they were speeding along, practically skimming over the water. "Angle for those rocks!!!" Goro shouted.

"You're gonna get us killed!!!"shouted Kent.

"Just do it!!!" They hit the rocks. Kent closed his eyes.....and suddenly they were flying. Kent desperately grabbed onto the rail. They were flying! Flying over the calm belt! They were gonna make it!!

The _Tiger's maw_ landed with a huge splash just outside the calm belt.

"We did it!!!!"shouted Kent.

"We did it!!!" Goro said. We're in Grand Line!!!!"


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 2, 2009)

Rocks eyes go wide as he see Usagi send the guy flying his jaw drops for a second.He shook his head quickly as he saw the man stand up he then looked at Usagi and then back to the guy.When the guy hit the ground Rock ran in front of Usagi and turned his back to the enemy spreading his arms."Flynn if you wanna live get behind Usagi!" he yelled as the shock wave made it's way that them.As it got close Rock closed his eyes "Spread Shield!" he yelled the Jacket on his back growing large enough all around to protect the three.The shock wave hit the jacket Rock slowly moved closer to Usagi his legs dragging on the ground.

After the shock wave had ended the jacket returned to normal,Rock was breathing heavily as he looked at the man."ha ha looks like your shock wave was shit" as he finished this he feel to one knee.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 3, 2009)

First thing's first. Where's Kara?

"Why do you care? Do you want a booty call or something?" Jimi asked. It was supposed to be funny, but he was never much of a comedian.

Now that you mention it-

"Shut up."

Anyways, we're planning something big. Tew is anyways. He's real intent on this. And we want you in on it. And of course, De looked at Freddy, You're invited. So long as you PUT YOUR DAMN BODY BACK TOGETHER ALREADY!!

"I apologize from the bottom of my heart. Very deeply. I meant it. I could not be anymore sorry. I have deep-"

JUST DO IT ALREADY!!

"Right" He put his body back together.

It's been two weeks. I've been sober for 2 long, long weeks. He went behind the bar (the bartender ran away long before this) opened a bottle of whiskey and chugged it. Much better.

"As you were saying." Jimi interrupted.

What was I saying? 

"Just now"

I'm not saying anything right now. Oh. Wait! Yes. I am! And now I will be silent as I drink more. He chugged a bottle of rum, Let's go paint the town purple! De screamed as he ran out the bar.

"I really hate it when he does this."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 3, 2009)

Flynn ducks down as the henchman's steel mallet cruises a couple of inches past his head. The thief stabs at the man's left foot with his Tanto blade. "ARRRRGH!!" the man screams as the blade goes all the way through his foot. The henchman slams his mallet down onto Flynn's head in response but the thief rolls to the side avoiding the blow. Fuck I can't even use my left arm thinks Flynn, he's lost quite a fair amount of blood from the gunshot wound in his left shoulder and it feels numb.

"Flynn if you wanna live get behind Usagi!" Flynn looks up and sees a giant shockwave coming towards them. "Great use the Panda as a meat shield, PERFECT!!" FLynn exclaims. 

"OI!" responds Usagi defensively. Flynn leaps behind Usagi's giant seven foot tall, 500+ pound frame. "This is not a good idea!!!" yells Flynn. 

*"Spread Shield!" *

The ground shakes as Rock's Jacket somehow absorbs the impact. FLynn stands up and looks around, "Huh!? Are we dead yet?" he asks. *BLAM!* Usagi slaps Flynn in the back of the head, "He saved us you idiot!" the Panda says pointing at Rock who has fallen to one knee. 

Flynn rubs his chin thoughtfully, "Wow that's a nice ability you've got their pal. Does it come from you or your jacket?" he had seen Devil Fruit fused weapons in the past but never a jacket. 

The man who sent the shockwave looks quizzically at Rock and comes to the same conclusion that Flynn has, "Hmm...Devil Fruit..." he mutters under his breath. This was unforeseen he thinks. *"Brazo Derecho!"* he exclaims and his right arm turns crimson with gold glowing stripes going down. Electricity starts to crackle up and down his newly transformed arm and he slams his metal fist into the ground, *"SURGE OVERLOAD!"*

A wave of electrical energy surges through the ground at the trio with incredible speed. No time to save them and myself thinks Usagi, so instead he grabs both Flynn and Rock and tosses them out of the electrical attacks path. The wave hits Usagi and he utters an ear splitting growl as his body surges with electrical energy. A split second later the attack ends and Usagi falls to his knees. His monks robes and parts of his fur are blackened at the edges but somehow he remains conscious. Usagi coughs up black smoke and then laughs, "Is that all you've got?" he asks in a dazed voice. 

The man laughs, "Ah the smell of burnt panda in the morning how lovely. No brute, I've got more..." he says with a manical grin, "Brazo Izquierda!" he shouts and his left metallic arm transforms into a large segmented blade that writhes around like a snake.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 3, 2009)

-With Bolt and Jason-

As James and Rex continued bickering in the background, Bolt and Jason turn back to each other.
Bolt: "Now.  Get back on my toes."
With a gentle movement forward, Jason gets back onto Bolt's toes.
Jason: "This better?"
Bolt: "Perfect." he whispers gently into his ear.

Rex and James immediately go quiet and look at Jason and Bolt, jaws wide open.
James: "Wait what?"
Rex: "Those two seem very, how shall I put it?.... 'Close.'"
James:"You can say that again...."

Bolt and Jason get a bit comfortable in their positions and then turn to face the Chamber of Grace.
Jason: "This is it."
Bolt: "Follow my lead."
Jason: "Be gentle." 
He shakes a little, obviously nervous about the trials ahead.
Bolt: "I'll try". He smiles back.

-Up in the Observatory Booth-
Belle had fallen off of her chair and Eve had her face pressed against the glass, furious at what she is seeing.
Eve: "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!?!?!?"
Belle gets up coughing, having almost choked to death on her popcorn.
Belle: "This was an unexpected turn of events."
Eve turns to Belle and shakes her shirt, completely taken over by rage.
Eve: "GET YOUR BOYFRIEND OFF HIM NOW!!!!!!!!!!!"
Belle raises up a finger to make a point.
Belle: "Actually, he isn't my boyfriend."
Eve: "JUST MAKE HIM STOP!!!"
Belle: "I would if I could!  Please just stop shaking me!"
Eve stops and lets go.  Belle falls to the ground and is in a dizzy daze.

-With Bolt and Jason-

Bolt: "Lets go."
They jump sideways to begin the ordeal.  Their bodies are pressed tightly against each other and their feet and hips move almost as if in a blur.  The dance they were doing seemed to resemble flamenco or the tango.  A passionate dance.  As they move, spears whiz by, barely missing the couple.  Bolt and Jason then thrust up against each other, and Jason drops backwards, Bolt holding him up.  They stay in that pose, panting and sweating heavily.  A wall of needles whiz by, only missing their bodies. 
Jason: "Has anyone ever told you that you'd make a great dancing instructor?"
Bolt: "Thanks." he blushes.  

"WHY GOD WHY!"

Bolt: "One dance down."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 3, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick rubs his chin thoughtfully, "Dumais??" he utters trying to remember that name in his roster. Clemens handled all those boring tasks, he simply didn't have the patience for such trivial matters. Judging by the girl's timid nature she is obviously a fodder like 99% of his crew is. Goddamn Clemens, I have to speak with her about hiring some real killers not these chicken shit rabble he thinks to himself.
> 
> "BAH! Never heard of you....AND STOP BOWING!!" he hollers at her, "It's unbefitting of a true Marine. In my crew we salute our superiors we don't bow!" He grabs her by the shoulder with his massive right hand and stands her up, "And stand up straight, show some backbone, you're not some wimp are you!"
> 
> Garrick casually sits on a bench and waves a dismissive hand towards her, "Make me some coffee! That's your new job from now on, to make me coffee. My last assistant had to take an extended leave of absence. (actually V had slit his throat). Now hop to it!" he commands. Garrick returns his attention to the chamber and grumbles under his breath at being amongst these Pirates but hoping that he will soon be made a Captain.



Hoisted from her position, Mesona had to use all her strength to prevent herself from crumbling back to the floor again. Her legs wobbled and her eyes were wide--did Garrick just make her his coffee assistant? She wasn't sure if it was an honor or a sentence, what with V killing Garrick's previous helper. But then if she refused, which was something a Marine underling _did not do_ in the face of Garrick, she would be dead before her knees struck the floor.

"Y-YES SIR!" She saluted stiffly. Still shaking, Mesona staggered in her step before breaking out into a run for the coffee maker... if she could find one.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 3, 2009)

Shin and Alph  joined in on the "fun", the two had prepared themselves for a whole hour and now the began their dance.Alph took the lead since he had the routine memorized and the two started their Waltz. Alph was doing it perfectly and Shin was trying his best to keep up while trying to hide his emberassment.

The two were making their way trough the death trap that was this chamber,  and thogu hthey had been doing a good job on evading most of the traps, only Shin messing up a couple of times resulting in a few minor cuts but luckily Alph had been able to correct them before anything serious happened.....Well that was until Shin's smoking habit resulted in a rather unfortunate timing of acting up.

That itch inside his chest kept growing until he eventually fell into a coughing fit that seriously messed up their dancing routine."Not good, Not good at all."Alph worriedly said as Shin's foot stepped onto a pressure switch.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 3, 2009)

Freddy was beat. He had been chasing after De for hours. He squatted on his knees and tried to catch his breath. Jimi on the other hand had plenty more in him. He could chase De around all night and day if he needed to. But he didn't want to.

Why does this guy like drinks so much? Does he know what he turns into?" Freddy asked Jimi.

"I really don't know. But this is pretty mild. So far he's only sunk the royal family's ship and stolen millions of belli worth of squeegees."

"I'd really hate to see him when he's at his worst."

---------

-Many months before the current events-

Waffle awoke in a hospital with a beautiful nurse treating his wounds.

I always figured I'd go to hell if I when I die, but she wouldn't be in hell. 

"You're not dead," the nurse informed Waffle, "You were just unconscious for about a week.

Well that sucks. If I were dead-never mind. The nurse smiled at him and walked out of the room. There, she met with female doctor and started chatting.

"Is he the one who saved us?" The doctor asked.

"That's him in there. Not one of the regulars. I think he took Brian's place."

"Yeah, that's Brian's bed alright. I suppose he'd be in there right now if it weren't for the village's savior right there. What's his name anyways?"

"Aye Wanna Waffle."

"Aye Wanna Waffle? Is that a joke?"

"No. Not to my knowledge anyways."

"Well I'm going to go greet our savior."

-------------

-Back with Jimi and Freddy-

The two had finally caught and contained De. And now he was sober so Jimi and De resumed their talk.

What happened?

"You got drunk that's what."

Really? Me? Get drunk? That's about right.

"Well, now I'm curious what were you talking about. You invited me somewhere."

Oh yeah. Well Tew is planning something big. Real big. And I want some more strong people with us. So that brings me to you and Kara.

"Anyone else?"

Yup. Dane, if I can find her.

"Who's Dane?" Jimi flashed back for a second then returned, "You mean Liz?"

Yeah! I was trying to remember her real name.

"Liz! She's a sociopath, and a psycho, and a nut, and-"

-and on our side and funny to be around when she's not going psycho on you.

"Heh heh heh, she does do priceless things." There was a breif pause i the conversation then Jimi spoke-up, "What's the plan anyways?"

That's a secret, just meet us in Jaya a month and 3 weeks from today. Also, do you know where Kara is?

"Yeah, back at Carlton. Should be easy enough to find her. Don't mention my name since she doesn't want anything to do with me, but bring Freddy, she'll want to see him."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2009)

"We're finally here!" Kent shouted. They had just docked at Kamajiki island, and Kent was glad to have land under his feet again. The sea was nice and all, but too much of a good thing...

"Kent?" said Goro. "Is there any chance we can go in kind of low profile this time? I mean, not let anybody know we're pirates? It would be a lot easier to move around, and we wouldn't attract as much attention." Kent brooded for a second, then sighed.

"Fine. You're right I geuss. We'll go incognito." Goro rolled his eyes, but they managed to find some big hooded coats to put on, and headed for the nearest town. They noticed with unease the large number of gaurds on the town walls, and when they finally reached the gatee, they were asked to identify themselves.

"I'm Gen, and this is my brother, Tai," lied Goro. "We're visiting family." The gaurd stared at them for a second, the wearily opened the gates.

"What was that all about?" Kent asked. "why'd they want us to identify ourselves?" he sniffed. "I really don't like identifying myself."
"Relax Kent," said Goro. "We'll pick up a paper, maybe a bite to eat, and see what there is to do here." They grabbed a paper, and sat down in an open roof cafe, eating. Goro unrolled the paper, and started reading.

"Do we have bounties yet?" Kent asked eagerly, chewing on his sandwich. Goro scanned the paper, and frowned.

"As a matter of fact, we don't. There's a section about us right here, but no mention of a bounty. It says: Wanted. Tora Pirates for assault and slaughter of a marine vessel."

"No bounty?" Kent asked. "We killed an entire ship, for Oda's sake."
"Actually," Goro corrected, "we killed an entire full of of navy trainees."

"Shit," Kent muttered. "Just great. Not even a single Beri. That's pathetic."
"Liven up Kent." Said Goro. "Maybe they'll increase soon. We might find something on this island to raise them."

"Let's go exploring!" Kent said suddenly, grabbing Goro's wrist and yanking him away. "C'mon, it'll be fun!"

"But...wait," Goro protested, as Kent dragged him to the village gates. "I haven't even finished the paper yet...."

_Around an hour later....._

"This must be the highest spot on the entire island," Kent said proudly, looking around.

"You can see for miles," Goro said. "I still can't believe you climbed up the steep part of it."

"Oh yeah," muttered Kent, looking down. The side of the large, rocky outcropping  was pretty steep, but it hadn't been too difficult to climb. There were a lot of footholds and handholds.  He stood on the edge of the flat plain, and shouted.  "I am Kent, hear me ROAR!!!!!" All in all, he was feeling quite full of himself. At least, until something whizzed through the air and hit him in the stomach. "SHIT!!!" He shouted. "Who the hell hit me in the stomach!!!?"

"I came from that-a-way Kent," Said Goro calmly, pointing off in the direction of the forest. Kent's eye twitched, and shouted as another projectile whizzed past him.

"Tora Tora CHANGE!!!!" Kent shouted, assuming his hybrid form. He sped off in the direction of the unknown sniper, following his nose.

In the forest...

Jorma stiffened, suprised. The guy was a DF user? And why didn't he know what was going on? "Sheesh," he said. "I've been harrasing the Bear Cult for _this long_ and they still don't know what's going on. They really are stupid." He nocked another pellet, and let fly. No use. Tiger man saw it coming and dodged, ripping through the trees. Jorma sighed. "No use running now," he muttered, loading one last pellet. He then faced the charging Zoan user and waited.

"I'VE GOT YOU NOW!!!!" Kent screamed, lifting Jorma up by the throat. "I'm gonna rip your throat out," he snarled. 

"Hardly," Jorma replied. In his hands he held a slingshot, with a strange looking pellet nocked on it. He grinned. "Stalemate."

"Okay," Kent said. "I can play that." His eyes narrowed. "Why did you attack me?" Jorma snorted, causing his blond hair to fall infront of his face.

"Like you don't know," he said. "Stupid Bear Cult, thinking you can pick on the citizens of the island. Just because the World Government won't help doesn't mean I won't."

"Huh?" Kent asked. "Bear Cult? What are you talking about?" 

Silence.

"You mean, you don't know?" Asked Jorma. "You aren't part of the Bear Cult?"

"No." Said Kent. "I'm Kent, captain of the Tora Pirates. Who the hell are you?" He set Jorma down and changed back into human form, smiling.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 3, 2009)

*With Rock*

"Damn Panda having to play the hero" Rock said laughing to himself a little.He slowly got back to his feet as he took in a deep breath.His jacket was perfectly fine it looked like nothing at all had happened to it.He shook his head and quickly charged the weird metal armed man."You son of a Bitch!"He yelled as he jumped in the air and sent a kick at the opponent's head.The opponent blocked with one arm and then proceeded to grab him with the other."Damn it! a little help here"


_____________________________________________

*With Jorma*

"Don't play stupid! I know you are with them" he blinked a little and then tilted his head."Wait your a Tiger man.....not a Bear man" he closed is eyes for a second scratching his chin."OMG your not part of the Bear Cult.Sorry!" he said bowing his head in respect.He dusted himself off and then turned away from them and headed back into the forest "It is better if you leave this place right now.....it's not the best place to be" as he said this he ran into the forest as fast as he could.'_Stupid Bear Bastards!_' he thought to himself a tear running down his cheeck.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 3, 2009)

Fleecy said:


> Hoisted from her position, Mesona had to use all her strength to prevent herself from crumbling back to the floor again. Her legs wobbled and her eyes were wide--did Garrick just make her his coffee assistant? She wasn't sure if it was an honor or a sentence, what with V killing Garrick's previous helper. But then if she refused, which was something a Marine underling _did not do_ in the face of Garrick, she would be dead before her knees struck the floor.
> 
> "Y-YES SIR!" She saluted stiffly. Still shaking, Mesona staggered in her step before breaking out into a run for the coffee maker... if she could find one.



Garrick turns around and hollers at Mesona, "LOT'S OF SUGAR!!" he yells. "Stupid git. how did she get on my crew?" Garrick grumbles.

If the coffee is decent he'll let her remain as his new assistant but if its terrible he'll assign her to bathroom cleaning duty. Scrubbing the toilets of both the men's and womens' lavatories. 
*
Fiery Island...*
Flynn runs over to Usagi and tries to help the giant panda up, "Hey you dumbass what's the big idea of pushing us out of the way like that!" Usagi staggers to his feet and shrugs, "Sorry next time I'll let you get deep fried and I'll just jump out of the way..." he mumbles dazedly. 

Flynn backs away from Usagi with a disgusted look on his face and pinches his nose, "Ugh now I know what roasted bear smells like..."

"Damn it! a little help here!" calls out Rock. The man snarls at Rock, "Lucky kick kid!" he says and he grabs Rock with his right arm which is still recharging. Then he swings his segmented left blade arm around and stabs it towards Rock's chest. 

Meanwhile Flynn yawns at the battle, "Yeah okay so it looks like Jacket man has it handled...let's get our money and vamoose Usagi..." Flynn says and he starts to walk back towards his boat where Trixie is hiding. But then the Panda puts his hand out in front of Flynn and stares at him, "That's not fair Flynn and you know it, we've got to help him."

Flynn sighs, "Yeah, yeah....whoopty doo time to play the hero..." and he runs off to help Rock.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2009)

Kent watched the sniper guy run away, then turned to face Goro, who had sauntered up behind him.

"Where'd your playmate go?" He asked nonchalantly.

He, uh, he figured out I wasn't a bad guy, and then kinda ran away, Kent replied. "Weird guy."

Goro sighed. "You didn't threaten to rip his throat out, did you?"

"Well..."

"Man, you've really got to stop that. It's becoming a habit."

"I think that guy was crying as he ran away," said Kent, still looking into the forest.  "Hey Goro?"

"What?"

"What's the bear cult?"

"I don't know. Never heard of it. Why?"

"That guy said something about it. Then he ran away. We should investigate."

"Whatever," Goro said, turning back towards the town. The he grinned. "Race you back."

_Back at the town...._ 

"Sir," asked Goro, "do you by any chance know what the Bear Cult is?" The old man looked at him strangely, the said,

"You're not from around here, are you. No, of course your not. How'd you even get on the island?"

"What?" Kent asked. "We got on easily." The old man frowned. 

"I don't know how you got on," he said. "But I know one thing. You're not getting off."

"What? Why?" said Kent. The old man grimaced.

"The Bear Cult took hold of this island a few years back. The crazy, religious nutters, who believe they're acting out the will of the Bear-God."

"That's stupid," said Goro. "Everyone knows Oda is the one true God."

"Aye," the old man agreed. "They're delusional, but dangerous. They can fight. There were a couple rebellions, but now only Jorma fights them."

"Jorma?" asked Kent. Blond hair, goggles, blue eyes and a slingshot?" The old man nodded.

"Aye," he said. "Can't tell you too much about him. Some say he's lived on the island all his life. Others say he showed up in the last year or so. Others say he only showed up a couple weeks ago." He shook hi head. "It's a crazy world we live in lads. A damn crazy world.

"Thank you for your assistance," said Goro. He and Kent began to walk slowly down the road. "Where to now?" Asked Goro.

"We find Jorma. I want some answers."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 3, 2009)

_James and Larissa enroute to Wyaton... _
The mid sized vessel crashes up and down off the waves as it plows its way through the water towards the Makaosu meeting. James stands upside down at the tip top of the mast with his right index finger propping him up and he does vertical pushups with just that index finger. 

Down below, Larissa leans against the railing casually, looking out at the water. The two agents rarely speak, more due to James inability or more likely unwillingness to hold a normal conversation but Larissa finds it oddly comforting. James is always centered and orderly and he fits into her desire and compulsion for an orderly world. However, lately she has sensed a disquiet in the young man, something has unbalanced him. 

Out of nowhere she looks up at James, _"Hey James!"_ she calls out. James ignores Larissa and he continues his pushups. After a couple of minutes of no response, Larissa shrugs, _"Oh well..."_ she mutters. 

"What is it?" calls back James as he continues his pushups. Larissa shakes her head and chuckles, that's a first she thinks. _"Do you ever think of leaving the organization!?"_ she calls out to him. 

James freezes in mid motion and flips down to the deck in front of Larissa. He stares at her blankly, "Why?" he asks her simply. Larissa shrugs, _"Oh I don't know, to have freedom I guess..."_

"No..." mutters James and he walks below deck. _"Liar,"_ Larissa mutters under her breath.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 3, 2009)

-Marine Base AA-01

Outside of the building Jae-Sung and the rest of the "Lazy Hunter" Marines were in a deep fight with the Marines from the base.  All of a sudden Jae-Sung stopped moving and started staring into space, "It's like I've been gone, but actually never went anywhere."

Inside the base Paegun was walking around, "I have a weird sensation that I've been gone for weeks, but it's not even been an hour."

Sooyoung was fighting the Weapons Marine when she held out her hand telling him to stop, "Wait, I feel as if I've been AWOL for a while, and I just got back.  Strange."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 3, 2009)

-With De and Freddy-

"How long will it take to get to Carlton from here?" Freddy asked. It had only been 2 hours and he was already bored with the trip. He hated sailing more then anything and wasn't afraid to admit it, "I hate sailing. Why couldn't Turner invent some sort of flying ship or something. That would keep me interested."

This sparked De's interest. Now he could have a bit of fun with the man. You hate sailing eh? De picked Freddy up and carried him on deck, Maybe you'll like swimming better eh? as he said that, De dropped him overboard.

"Ahhh! What did you-" Those were the last words Freddy said before submerged underwater.

Relax, I'm only kidding! ...Oh shit I forgot you're a fruit user! De stuck his hand in the water in a vain attempt to save him. When tha t didn't work, he started running around in circles, Oh shit, oh shit, oh shit!

---------------

-With Waffle-

"Greeting Mr.-Mr. Waffle. I'm Dr. Hornsby and I want to thank-"

You're a doctor? But you're a woman. Waffle ignorantly said as he raised an eyebrow.

"I'll just pretend I didn't hear that and-"

No really, jokes aside, who are you?

The doctor's left eye started twitching.

Huh? What did I say? now a vein appeared on the doctor's forehead, Woah! That was the last thing that came out of Waffle's mouth before he got decked by the doctor. She left the room and asked the nurse,

"Was he like that with you?"

"Not really I mean-"

"Shut up."


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 3, 2009)

-With Bolt and Jason-

The two men continued with their ordeal in the Chamber of Grace.  The dances continued as the chamber became more and more dangerous.  Their hips were thrust close to each other, Jason grinding up against Bolt, barely evading a blast a fire.  Another dance involved Bolt having to lift Jason above his head by the waist.  As time went on, their clothes were getting soaked, torn and burnt by the various traps in the chamber.  At the end of the second to last dance, Jason and Bolt were face to face, their lips quivering as sweat trickled down their tight firm bodies.

Jason: "Thanks for taking care of me.
He smiles gently.
Bolt: "My pleasure."
Jason: "We have one more dance to complete."
Bolt: "Don't worry, its relatively easy."
As they turned around, there was a brick wall, 4 buttons on the floor, and a sort of flame with another button on it.
Bolt: "A flamethrower eh?  Jason, set on two of the buttons and bend down forward to press the button on the flamethrower"
As Jason did so, an open flame was slightly visible.
Bolt: "I see.  So when I step on the final two buttons on the floor, I'll be able to put out the flame, stop the flamethrower, and leave this god forsaken chamber."
Jason: "Finally."

Bolt stepped forward, his hips rubbing against the back of Jason's upper thigh.  The buttons clicked, and the flame was even more visible.  He began waving his hand, in a sort of slapping motion, however, the flame was still not going out.
Bolt: "But why!?"
He then noticed the two buttons Jason was stepping on.  They had not fully clicked because he wasn't heavy enough.  So Bolt placed his hand on Jason's tailbone and pushed down.  

*click*
The flame was now completely visible, and with some furious waving on Bolt's part, the flame went out and the wall next to them opened.

Jason and Bolt jumped up with glee.
Bolt: "Its over!  ITS FINALLY OVER!"
Jason: "You did it!"
Bolt: "No, I didn't do it."
He grabbed Jason by the shoulders and looked him deeply in the eyes.
Bolt: "_We_ did it.  Together."
They smiled for a moment and then embraced each other.  They had finally made it through the Chamber of Grace.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 3, 2009)

*With Rock*

He saw the blade coming at his chest '_Shit this is gonna be close_',"Chest!" Rock yelled as the armor began to shrink and become a chest armor.The jackets transformation rate was kinda slow so the the blade managed to stab into him a little bit and then was stopped by the armor.The man shrugged and then threw Rock straight down at the ground.He slammed into the ground bouncing a little but then used his arm to push himself back up on his feet.He landed next to Flynn "So do you have like a plan or should we just wing it?"

____________________________________________

*With Jorma*

Jorma stopped running and rested against the tree putting his forehead up against it.He was breathing heavily and still crying some.He quickly stands up straight and shakes his head,he digs threw his backpack and pulls out a paper he looks at it and smiles.It was the wanted poster of Sogeking the pirate in the Straw Hat crew."Ahh Sogeking I am trying to be a hero but it is hard"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 3, 2009)

It was only after a short pause, that Jason and Bolt began to laugh hysterically. "MASKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKA!!" Jason mostly laughing at everyone's reactions. Bolt laughing mostly at the whole ordeal. "Can you believe we did that?" Bolt laughed and slapped Jason on the back. "I haven't had that much fun since i pushed Joseph off that roof!"

Jason slapped Bolt back. "Haha..." Bolt slapped Jason harder. "Hehe.." Jason slapped him back even harder. "YOU WANNA GO PUNK!?" he took a fighting stance. "I dislike fighting, But you started it.." Jason raised his fists and soon the two were punching eachother. "You know.. I really don't understand anything that just happend." Belle had finally stopped laughing long enough to speak.

"Maybe i need to wear shorter skirts..." Eve pondered. "Your skirts can get shorter....?" Belle blinked in astonishment.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 3, 2009)

I killed Freddy! De wept as he downed his fifth bottle of rum (which he stocked up with from the bar at the last island). How am I gonna' live with myself! He wept more. De knew he killed him too. There was no hope. He could hear his body as he sunk deeper  and deeper in the ocean. But finally, there was hope! He could hear something else swimming near Freddy. Something fast and graceful. It grabbed onto Freddy and swam towards the surface. Its tail flipped as it flew out of the water and did a flip as its silhouette made by the moon shined in a beautiful spectacle of light.

So beautiful, De wept with tears of joy, with his vision blurred by the tears he announced, that's the prettiest mermaid I've ever seen, as it was beginning to land.

It landed as gracefully as it flew and out of her arms, Freddy arose.

You're alive~~~!

"Can it ya ugly piece of shit!" Freddy yelled as he smashed De to the ground.

But-

"I said shut up!" He again yelled as he kicked De overboard, "Lets see how you like it." The mermaid dove in to save De.

-Hours later after everything was sorted out with De and Freddy-

"So what's the name of this beautiful mermaid here?" Freddy asked.

"Me? I'm Lovey. But my old friends called me Gonzalez because I was the fastest swimmer they knew. It was either that or Raod Runner. I don't really get either, but hey it works. It's a pleasure to-"

"My name's Freddy Walker. I was born in the North Blue. I ended up in the Grand Line with my father's pirate crew. They got pretty far, but one day was wiped out. After that, I don't want to talk about it. I'm 5'7, 185lbs. I ate the Body Body fruit a long time ago. My eyes are brown. I bought my clothes at Franky's. My favorite food is applesauce. My-"

I'm so happy to have met you Lovey. De sobbed. Its been an hour and tears still rolled own his face.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 3, 2009)

Gilmont rushed headlong straight into the chamber.  Drills fell from the ceiling and almost impaled him.  He stopped up short just before they struck him.  He then did a little jig and ran forward, doing ballerina twirls as he went.  "Yankee doodle went to town riding on a pony, shtuck a fedder in hish hat and called it macaroni!" he roared as he twirled through the drills.  

OC and the sheep slowly progressing through the drills that were randomly coming down from the ceiling.  A drill shot down right behind them, but their time spent practicing had managed to get them away before it killed both of them.  OC looked at the pair of pirates ahead of them who were doing things that made him want to gouge his eyes out.  "If you try that, I will blow your fluffy balls off," OC said to the sheep.  

A flamethrower activated right under Gilmont's foot.  Gilmont leaped forward to avoid the flame, but found himself in between two massive saws.  "Thish little piggy went to market.  Thish little piggy ate shteak.  Thish little piggy ish an ashhole.  And this little piggy went wee wee wee all the motherfucking way home!" Gilmont roared and leaped through the saws.    

Gilmont landed and looked at his arm.  His sleeve was torn and a thick line of blood was streaming down onto the ground.  He could see the chamber up ahead.  He slowly walked forward to it, not realizing if he took a slight misstep he would fall into a pit filled with spikes.   

_The Grand Line..._ 

"Don't worry boy... I'm coming," the prisoner muttered again.  

_Aadvent Island..._ 

Just as Gilmont was about to step into the chamber, his nose exploded.  "ACHOO!"  The massive sneeze caused him to slip backwards and slide.  One of the tiles Gilmont was sliding on opened up, and he fell down into the spiked pit below.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 3, 2009)

“Damn…” Heather says watching the men go through spotting the pair.  “They must be lovers…”  she mumbles with a sigh as she watches.  “To bad all the good ones are taken or gay…”

“Seriously…”  Nikki murmured watching them move through the chambers as she stroked the cat absently.

“Why does that look…so appealing…”  Tony said tilting her head to the side watching though looking very confused.

“Tony don’t watch that…”  Heather mumbled unable to tear her eyes away.

“Why not?  They are just dancing…”  Tony said leaning forward a bit.

“Trust me.  They are doing more than dancing…”  Nikki said fanning herself then chuckling.

“Well doesn’t that just figure…”  Heather said looking disgustingly at the men as they began fighting.  “I could have had good fantasy material for a long time."

“Hell even I could have…”  Nikki said sighing heavily.

“Fantasy?  About what?  Why would you do that?”  Tony said shaking her head and looking at her friends.

Nikki and Heather both turn to Tony and look at her in surprise then burst out laughing.  “Oh your going to be some mans dream…”  Heather said through her laughter as they turn to watch the other men move through the chambers.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 3, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> OC and the sheep slowly progressing through the drills that were randomly coming down from the ceiling.  A drill shot down right behind them, but their time spent practicing had managed to get them away before it killed both of them.  OC looked at the pair of pirates ahead of them who were doing things that made him want to gouge his eyes out.  "If you try that, I will blow your fluffy balls off," OC said to the sheep.



"Kyukyukyu, you try." Sheep dared. It danced out of the way of a drill, but it was not worried whether or not one would hit it. The pliancy of its fleece would have made the drill bounce back in futility, rendering Sheep unharmed. Bullets would have held a similar result.

Spitting the rose out of its mouth, Sheep continued to tango with OC at a more rapid pace until they were nearing the finish. "Pose together!" it suggested, whirling around and complete the dance.

-----

Mesona was scrambling through the refreshments table of the women's side in the Spire. She found the coffee, but she had no idea where she could find packages of sugar on such short notice. "AAHH where's the sugar?!" she fretted. She spotted a bowl of marshmallows and assumed that the sugar would dilute into the coffee, and since she had no other option she decided to go with that. "It?s? it?s just like hot chocolate, right?" she asked herself nervously, pouring the entire bowl into a big mug of coffee. Puffy, white confectionaries plopped into the drink, melting as it made contact with the steaming liquid. Soon enough, the once black coffee had almost transitioned into white due to the ratio of marshmallows to the actual beverage.

"He said extra sugar? I hope this works!" Mesona squeezed her eyes shut and, holding the mug like a delicate pot, made her way back to Garrick.

_?Please don?t make me clean toilets, please don?t make me clean toilets!?_ she exclaimed in her head, anxiously presenting her commander?s coffee.

"H-here you go, Sir! Extra sugar!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 3, 2009)

*Fiery Island...*
"So do you have like a plan or should we just wing it?" Rock asks Flynn. 

Flynn shrugs his shoulders as he executes a kick at the man's face, "Uhh...I'm just winging it!" exclaims the thief. The man catches Flynn's kick with his metallic right arm effortlessly and then flips Flynn over onto his head right beside Rock. 

"That wasn't part of the plan by the way..." mutters Flynn as he rubs the back of his head. 

The man chuckles, "You guys are amateurs but I'll give you an A for effort. The names Raidou by the way, remember it when I send you to the Ferryman,"  Raidou extends his left blade arm and slams it down onto Flynn like a bullet but then the blade freezes an inch from the thief's face. 

"What!?" exclaims Raidou as he tries to move his blade arm further. Flynn rolls away to his feet and laughs, "Dumbass bet you were too focused on my kick to see me throw one of my knives into that blade arm of yours!" 

Raidou spots a small throwing knife embedded between the segments of his blade arm which seems to have jammed it up. Before he can remove the knife Usagi appers in a rush of speed and tackles the man in the chest blasting him end over end like a ragdoll across the docks. Raidou manages to leap to his feet however and slides across the ground, grinding to stop over 20 Meters away. He clutches his chest and grimaces. 

"He's weak without his arms..." mutters Usagi who still seems dazed from the electrical attack that he had absorbed.  



Fleecy said:


> "Mesona was scrambling through the refreshments table of the women's side in the Spire. She found the coffee, but she had no idea where she could find packages of sugar on such short notice. "AAHH where's the sugar?!" she fretted. She spotted a bowl of marshmallows and assumed that the sugar would dilute into the coffee, and since she had no other option she decided to go with that. "It’s… it’s just like hot chocolate, right?" she asked herself nervously, pouring the entire bowl into a big mug of coffee. Puffy, white confectionaries plopped into the drink, melting as it made contact with the steaming liquid. Soon enough, the once black coffee had almost transitioned into white due to the ratio of marshmallows to the actual beverage.
> 
> "He said extra sugar… I hope this works!" Mesona squeezed her eyes shut and, holding the mug like a delicate pot, made her way back to Garrick.
> 
> ...




Garrick looks over at Mesona as if she is a fly, "Huh?" he mutters, "Oh its you. That was quick..." he replies, "Now lets see if you can make a good cup of coffee,"

He snatches the cup out of her hand and stares at the liquid brew, "Why is it white?" he asks. Garrick shrugs and is about to take a drink but stops, "Oh yeah and if you spit in this I'll be able to tell and Oda help you if you did little lady." Garrick says with a glare. Apparently the Marine Commander is well aquainted with his subordinates spitting in his food and drink. 

Garrick takes a sip of the Coffee experimentally and seems to consider this first sip, mulling it over like a wine taster. "Not bad, a little too sweet but not bad at all," he slaps Mesona on the back which almost barrels her over and laughs, "Gyahahahahahaha! I guess you're not totally useless after all Meronia. I used to make coffee for the great Admiral Akainu himself when I was just a rookie, Oda bless his soul, and it made me the man I am today!" he exclaims. 

"Oh yeah and remember to see Lt. Hawthorne about getting a detailed listing of all the bathrooms aboard the ship. Cleaning the toilets is one of the many duties of my assistant. Good job Meronia, we'll make a Marine of you yet. Aren't you glad you got me as your Commander?"


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 4, 2009)

Rock smiles as he moves up to Usagi and Flynn "So we just need to get rid of his arms and were golden" he says cracking his neck."This should be relatively easy in theory" he laughs to himself."If you can guys follow my lead!" he yells out as he rushes forward.

He keeps Raidou's non injured arm in his line of sight as he rushes forward he notices some cracks in the ground due to his sliding."Pole!" Rock yells as he jacket becomes a long pole he then digs it into the ground infront of him and uses it to launch him into the air,the pole becomes a jacket again.

"Ha ha ha ha Idiot now your just a sitting duck" Raidou says laughing.Rock starts falling towards Raidou "That's what you think big guy,Gauntlet!" he yells out as the jacket covers his right arm becoming a large blue gauntlet.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2009)

"That won't be good enough kid! Recharge time is over!" exclaims Raidou and the gold lines running down his right arm start to glow and hum, *"SURGE OVERLOAD!"* he commands and his metallic arm surges with crackling arcs of electricity. 

Rock however remains undaunted and punches straight at the man's face with his blue gauntlet. Raidou meets the fist with his own electrical punch and their fists collide creating a violent shockwave of electrical energy. Suddenly Rock grabs hold of Raidou's hand and clamps down, pushing through the electrical surge. 

Out of nowhere the glint of a Tanto blade appears and Flynn flies past Raidou in a blur of motion, he stops several meters behind Raidou with his blade outstretched in front of him. "How's that for a plan?" Flynn asks Rock as Raidou's right arm flies into the air as if in slow motion, cut clean off the shoulder in one slice from Flynn's blade. Raidou stares in horror at the bloody stump of his right shoulder and screams. The metallic arm starts to hum loudly, sparking violently and it explodes. Blasting Everyone close by off their feet.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 4, 2009)

Rock smiles as he sees Flynn cut off the arm.After the explosion Rock gets to his feet his jacket in his hand as he shakes his head slowly."Man that arm really had a kick to it" he says cough some from the smoke."Well Flynn I have to say good job now all we have to do it get rid of the other arm."he places a finger on his chin"but how can we go about doing that?" he says thinking calmly.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick looks over at Mesona as if she is a fly, "Huh?" he mutters, "Oh its you. That was quick..." he replies, "Now lets see if you can make a good cup of coffee,"
> 
> He snatches the cup out of her hand and stares at the liquid brew, "Why is it white?" he asks. Garrick shrugs and is about to take a drink but stops, "Oh yeah and if you spit in this I'll be able to tell and Oda help you if you did little lady." Garrick says with a glare. Apparently the Marine Commander is well aquainted with his subordinates spitting in his food and drink.
> 
> ...



Mesona almost fell flat on her face when Garrick gave her a hearty pat on the back. She wheezed but struggled to retain her composure. Her spirits elevated when he expressed his approval over her coffee-making skills, but just as soon plummeted to the bottom of her stomach. She made him satisfying coffee and he _still_ made her clean toilets?! Her mind even dared to make her whine about how unfair that was but her survival instincts told her to stifle the urge.

Suppressing her tears of utter hopelessness Mesona gave in and woefully asked, "Where... can I find Lt. Hawthorne?" Oh, goodbye, last shred of dignity.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2009)

Fleecy said:


> Mesona almost fell flat on her face when Garrick gave her a hearty pat on the back. She wheezed but struggled to retain her composure. Her spirits elevated when he expressed his approval over her coffee-making skills, but just as soon plummeted to the bottom of her stomach. She made him satisfying coffee and he _still_ made her clean toilets?! Her mind even dared to make her whine about how unfair that was but her survival instincts told her to stifle the urge.
> 
> Suppressing her tears of utter hopelessness Mesona gave in and woefully asked, "Where... can I find Lt. Hawthorne?" Oh, goodbye, last shred of dignity.



Garrick looks at Merona and nods, "Good I knew you'd appreciate this promotion Meronia..." he still hasn't remebered that her name is Merona. 

"Lt. Hawthorne is currently dancing with that heathenish snake creature of his inside the chamber. If he dies then you can see Lt. Commander Gilmont but his fatass is also in the chamber, and if he dies.....well I'm sure that you can figure it out Meronia," he tells the young lady Marine.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 4, 2009)

_With Anglora and Jackie..._
Anglora was hunched over the side of the ship, watching the waves as the boat pulled on. She had an elaborate indigo see-through beach scarf wrapped around her waist, covering much of her legs and the top of her bikini showing. She then walked around the ship awaiting their destination.

*"The Kingdom of Wyaton! Sand, beach, flowers, sun! Sounds like a paradise to me!"* Anglora said as she daydreamed about the Kingdom. 

She continuously walked past Jackie in her bikini outfit as he envied her. Anglora knew very well what she was doing....

The weather beagn to become warmer and the sun seemed even more brighter as Wyaton became ever more close. Anglora turned around and looked at Jackie. She sized him up for a moment and turned back around to gaze at the sea. *"Hun, you may want to take that suit off and change into something more comfortable. This is a spring island you know."* Anglora said as she began to smooth her hair.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2009)

Rek laughs as he watches several contestants pass through the chamber of grace. "RYAHAHAHAHA! How delightful." He rises from his seat and applauds the survivors. Rek does not regonize any of those that had passed, and presumed that Shin and Alph were still still inside. Confidently he strided towards Annie's seat. "Looks like your precious samurai has failed, my dear Annie."

In the middle of the ocean, Daran Dolfino swims at incredible speeds, faster than most ships in fact. When he recieved word from his superiors that there would be a meeting at the kingdom of Wyaton, the fishman jumped out of his ship and swam there himself. It would be faster this way, Daran thinks.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 4, 2009)

Marcos, V and the kids dances for what seemed like ages; running through what could be considered just about every ballet motion on the planet (fondus, lents, frapp?s you name it) to dodge everything from flamethrowers to poison darts, pits of man-eating water boars to giant spiked cannon. Marcos only took his eyes off the chamber for a second to watch Gilmont, his superior, fly backwards with tramendous force and into some pit when a stray arrow caught him mid-spin, it's edge ripping across his side. The teen sputted for a second but as a few more arrows grazed the bag carrying The Five he regained his rhythm and continued foward, leaping into the chamber that was already holding Sheep and OC.

"Done..." Marcos said, releasing V and quickly attending to The Five, releasing them from their now shredded carrying blanket, and checking them over for any injuries. Besides their constant chatting amongst each other they were relatively okay.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

Mesona sweatdropped at the information. She really couldn't figure out who would set up such a... strange contest. "I see..." But her attention was veered when she saw Marcos and his kids pop out of the chamber, seemingly unharmed. "Oh my gosh, my babies!!" Mesona broke away from her position and lunged for the children like she did the first time, cuddling them closely. She finally let go of them and stood, placing her hands on her hips and giving Marcos a stern glare. "Marcos! How could you put your kids through something so dangerous?! They could've been killed you irresponsible twit!" she berated, completely switching over from her paranoid-pants-wetter to bitchy-mother-hen.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 4, 2009)

Marcos looked blankly at Mesona and then down towards the five who where still scrabbling like little chickens with the exception of Firenze and Torino who where still recovering from Mesona's death hug.

"Okay...?" He asked the group who looked back at him and, after a brief moment of silence, answered back with a collective nod.

"Mimi!" Torino exclaimed holding out his arms to gesticulate his level of impressment.

"Y-y-you w-were..." Venezia added shakily, moving over to be picked up by Marcos.

"Sooooo" Milano continued, his eyes bright with admiration.

"Cool!" Roma finished the Five's thoughts with confident nod, his arms holding his sides, in a pseudo-triumphant pose.

"..." Firenze silently nodded in agreement.

"See..." Marcos said turning back to Mesona as he hiked up Venezia, "Fine."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

"They're just kids! They didn't know whether they were in danger or not. Really, you don't make such a safe parent. I think I might have to take at least two of them in my custody!" Mesona declared firmly, though inside she was squealing like a fangirl at the cuteness of The Five. She almost burst at the idea of keeping just one of them like a collection doll that made noises when she hugged it. Her "OMG KEWT" explosions were kept inside her though as she stared at Marcos without breaking eye contact (not that she could _see_ his eyes but...).

"Don't worry, I know how to feed and take care of them. They like graham crackers right? And take two hour naps?" She nodded to each one of them, bearing a smile with sparkling, watery eyes. "MMMMmmmokay! I think Torino and Firenze are safest under my watch!" she finally exclaimed, as if trying to hand-pick them.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 4, 2009)

"Fine..." Marcos said handing Venezia to Mesona who was forced into taking the toddler, "but not some. All." With those words The Five turned to Marcos, frowns on each of their tiny faces, and started to cry. 

"B-but Mimi!" Roma sniffed, trying to not be as upset as the others, "We don't want to stay!" His words were instantly backed up by a collective, yet shaky "Yeah".

"Not Safe..." Marcos said to The Five, taking a quick glance at Mersona.

"Not fair~!"  Roma whined, stomping his foot and shaking his head, but his temper tantrum was soon soothed by Marcos who patted the boy on the head.

"Here..." The young marine said, taking off his napsack and placing it around Mersona's neck. "Crackers, blankets, stories..." He told her, explaining the contents of the bag. Giving each one a small hug he moved back, the group still sniffling. 

"Behave..." He told them before looking at Mesona as to say "take care of them". With that he was off towards the next stage.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

Mesona was at a loss for words when Marcos just dumped his babies on her. "Wait, I didn't mean-!" she called, but Marcos was already off. She frowned, now feeling guilty over the situation. The kids were all upset and some were holding back crying, something she didn't want to see. She didn't know how to really handle them in the first place!

"Uhm... H-hey, how about I read you all a story? Let's see, ah... Mary Had a Little Lamb? The Hundred Acre Wood?" Mesona struggled as she pulled out some books from the sack. "O-or! How about Aladdin? That's exciting! Or Martha Stuart--oh wait that's Marcos'..." she scratched her head, balancing Venezia in her arms while attempting to calm the others down.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 4, 2009)

The Five simply turned around and faced the other direction, even Venezia made an attempt to turn away from Mesona, who was currently the only one keeping the boy from falling to the ground. Crossing their arms they sat down like little puppy dogs, waiting for Marcos to come back.

It was going to take a little more than story books to cheer The Five up.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Marcos makes his way up to the next level, catching up with V, Sheep and OC. He took a quick look back from the direction he had just come from in a vain attempt to check up on The Five, he couldn't explain it, but being away from the kids always left him feeling... off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2009)

Garrick is pleased to see that V and some no name weirdo from his crew had made it through the ordeal. He strides towards Clemens with a scowl on his face, when the lady Marine sees him she sighs. Great here we go she thinks. 

Clemens immediately interjects, "Why didn't you dance?" she asks him.

"Because I'm a man and men don't dance with other men!!" shouts Garrick with pride, "But that's not what I want to talk about..."

"I know what you're going to say Commander. Why are those two dreks in our crew and was I drunk when I recruited them..."

Garrick crosses his arms and nods at Clemens, "Yeah and???" he responds gruffly. 

"The answer is that they were brought aboard before my tenure as acting personnel chief, so I bear no responsibility in this matter..." Clemens answers curtly. 

"Uhuh...everyone's got an excuse. Just make sure that those freak babies stay out of my sight!" he commands. Garrick can't believe that he's never spotted those horrors before but *The Dark Justice* is a large ship afterall that accommodates over 300 Marines and the turnover rate on the ship is high to say the least. 

Clemens shrugs, "Who knows maybe they'll be useful to us in the future," she suggests. The glare that Garrick gives her expresses his response, "Or not..." corrects Clemens. 

*Fiery Island...*
Flynn looks down at his Tanto short sword and suddenly the blade cracks and breaks in two. He throws it down onto the ground and curses, "Piece of shit!"  Raidou snarls from several meters away as he gets to his feet. His right shoulder is a bleeding stump and Flynn had luckily managed to cut through the flesh and bone, totally disconnecting it from the man's metallic right arm.   

Flynn looks at Rock, "Yeah pal sorry but I'm outta ideas and swords..." he pockets a brace of throwing knives from his belt and hurls them at Raidou with great speed but he swats them away with his remaining left retractable blade arm. 

"You only win the lottery once punks!" Raidou exclaims angrily and he launches his blade arm at Flynn with such speed that the thief can barely react, Flynn leaps away but the blade cuts into his side and he falls to the ground. As the blade turns back down to hit Flynn. Usagi grabs onto the blade and deflects its course with his large paws, then he pulls Raidou in with all his might. *CRACK!* The Panda's fist connects dead on with Raidou's face, breaking the mans nose and perhaps more but suddenly spikes extend out of Raidou's blade arm, digging into Usagi's paws. The Panda roars in anger but maintains his grip on the blade arm. 

"Not so fast!" yells a resistant Raidou and the tip of his blade arm extends behind Usagi's back and impales him in the right shoulder going all the way through. Flynn tries to get to his feet but stumbles to the ground from the blood loss. 

Usagi looks at Rock with a pained expression, "CAN'T HOLD HIM FOREVER KID!!!!" he roars.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 4, 2009)

Gilmont slammed down onto the spiked floor.  "Unnhh..." One of the spikes had gone straight through his arm.  Luckily, the rest of his body was intact except for a few bruises from the impact.  Gilmont slowly lifted his arm off of the spike, wincing as he could see blood pour out all over the ground.   

Gilmont looked up to where he had fallen from.  He was far down below inside the spiked pit.  He could see the tile above him slowly begin to cover the entrance to the pit he was in.  Gilmont reacted quickly.  He grabbed the bloody spike next to him, and using all of his strength yanked it out.   

Gilmont tumbled back from all the strength he had used, and grabbed another spike that he had bumped into and yanked again.  He was extremely tired, so the yanking had no affect.  Gilmont groaned and looked up.  The tile was about to covering the spike pit.   

Gilmont whipped a small bottle of scotch out of his pocket and downed it all in one gulp.  He shook his head to combat the blurriness that was entering his vision and grabbed the spike once more.  "Yahhh!" This time, Gilmont managed to heave it out.   

Gilmont lifted up the two spikes and ran to the edge of pit and slammed one of the spikes in.  He did so with the other one as well.  Gilmont then removed the first one and lifted it above the second one, and then lifted the second one above the first one.  He repeated this process until he got to top of the pit.  

The tile was sliding in to a halt.  Gilmont was about three feet away from leaving.  He quickly pulled one of the spikes out the wall and pushed it in front of the tile.  The tile slammed into the spike and made a groaning noise, but the spike couldn't hold forever.  It was slowly being bent out of shape by the force of the tile.     

Gilmont put both of his hands around the remaining spike and heaved himself out of the pit, using all of his strength.  He got stuck in between the tile and edge of the pit.  Gilmont could feel the tile squeezing into his fat stomach.  Panting heavily, Gilmont put his hands against the tile and pushed as hard as he could.  He was able to temporarily move it back a few inches, which was enough for him squeeze out of the pit and onto another tile.  

Gilmont lay panting on his back for several minutes.  He was all out of energy and the cut from the saw had opened up again.  He tore some of his shirt off and created a makeshift bandage, but he didn't know how long it would last.  He slowly got up and waddled to the pedestal, grabbed the key, and followed V and the strange teenager out of the chamber.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

James and Rex never made it to the second challenge. In fact the two were STILL arguing over who would lead. "I told you mate! it's gonna be me!" Rex threw a punch. "I said me!" James leaned back, now in monkey mode and kicked Rex with both his feet. *"Damn it!"* Rex regained composure and the two charged at each other. 

Meanwhile with Eve- 

"JASON!!" She ran towards him. "Wait.. how did she..." Belle looked around, confused beyond all belief. "That women is scary in more then one way." Belle sweatdropped. "LET GO!" WHAM! Eve punched Bolt and sent him rolling off Jason. "hmm? When did you get here." Jay adjusted his hat and stood up. "My love burns down all barriers~" 

Eve embraced Jay, then turned her eyes on Bolt. "Uh, Hey Eve." Bolt rubbed his chin. "Maggot from the bowels of hell. Not fit to live in the same dirt with worms. Below even the waste of dung beetles." BAM! Bolt fell to his knees. "Damn... women...." WHAM! Eve gave him one final kick, to a spot you don't want to be kicked.

"WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT FOR!" Bolt shouted in a high pitched voice. "ONLY I TOUCH JASON!" Suddenly Jason felt himself being lifted inches off the ground. "Are you okay?~" Eve had picked him up to look into his eyes. "Wow. I wish i was taller." He looked down. "I feel so very short."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2009)

_On Kamajiki island....._

"Kent, where are you going?" asked Goro, sprinting to keep up with him. "And slow down, Oda damnit! You're too fast in tiger form!"

He's still in the forest," Kent growled. "I can smell him."He continued to fly across the ground, leaping over logs and creeks, dodging around trees. "And if you can't keep up, that's your problem." They continued running for a while, Goro losing Kent once or twice, but finally Kent came to a stop, shifting back to human form. "He's around here,"he whispered. He peered through the trees, finally seeing Jorma, who was walking away. Kent cupped his hands around his mouth. "Hey!" He shouted. "Jorma!" Jorma looked up in suprise.

"Why are you still here?" he shouted. "I told you to get away!"

"No!" Kent shouted back. "Not until I get some answers!" Jorma, sighed, walking towards him.

"What?"he asked. "What do you want to know?"

"What do these bear guys do?" asked Kent. "Why does everyone hate them?" Jorma grimaced.

"Sacrifices." Jorma said darkly. "Every half month or so, they take 2 people from each village to be sacrificed to their god. They also kill, steal, rape...the list goes on and on."

"Oda forgive," Goro said. "That's horrible." Jorma nodded.

"The people tried to fight, but they aren't warriors. The got beat badly, and gave up. Now they just pray that the next sacrifice won't be them." Kent stared, at a loss for words. He didn't understand how people could do that. Just sacrifice someone. It was monstrous.....

"C'mon," He said, grabbing Jorma and Goro. "Let's go teach those bastards a lesson."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

Mesona got on her knees to meet the kids' level, sporting a worried frown on her face. "Oh come on! I'm not _that_ bad am I? We can... you know! Play some games and stuff." Seeing as how the kids still didn't turn around (not even Venezia who was in her arms), she sighed and proposed, "Okay... What do _you_ want to do? Aunt Meso will do anything you want!" she said cheerfully, unaware of what she just potentially signed herself up for.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 4, 2009)

"So, Lovey, what's your story? What happened to your friends?" Freddy asked the mermaid.

"Please, call me Gonzalez. It's one of the last memories I have of my friends. To make a long story short, they were all either captured and sold as slaves or they somehow escaped and never came back. I'm part of the latter."

That's horrible! De sobbed.

"Don't mind him. He's an idiot. You know, we're about to go on a pretty big adventure. I'd like you to be a part of it. It's the least I can do for my savior."

Ey! Ey. Ey...Ey ey ey. ...Ey. I just met you an hour ago, Freddy, and invited you because you crept me out really bad and needed it to stop. But you're not in a position to invite others. I only want strong people to come.

"Oh me?" Gonzalez chimed it, "I'm strong, back when I was still at home, I was the strongest user of fish-fu there was."

Really? I imagine that's in the water, how about on land?

"On land? Oh, I'm a very seasoned user of flop-fu."

Both De and Freddy fell to the ground.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 4, 2009)

The Five looked at each other and then back to one another. "Huddle!" Torino called out and on cue the boy's all gathered together like a mini football team, even Venezia wiggled out of Mersona's grasp and joined the discussion. After a few minutes of muttering amongst one another they turned around, ready to give their demands. 

*"Candy!" * They said as a collective, the mere idea causing little drops of drool to hand from their mouths. 

"Chocolate!"

"Suckers!"

"Bubble Gum!"

"G-Gummi Buh-Bears.."

"...Licorice..." 

Each of them ordered, a different candy for a different emotion.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2009)

Rek yawns in boredom as Gilmont leaves the chamber. " It seems like this wasn't as entertaining as I expected it to be. No matter." Rek raised his right hand and snapped his fingers, calling everyone's attention to him. "I tire of these games. Therefore I declare sir V and his strange friend the winner." Everyone applauses for the victor, save of course for the losers. "Looks like I'll be going on that date with my dear Annie after all." He says confidently, much to the ire of Jun.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2009)

With the reunited little tree pirates-

"How the hell are we going to get to our ship?" Bolt asks. "Call the old guys?" Jason answered. "We're in the grandline right? why not just get a new ship." Belle spoke up. "No." Jason sat down. "I won't travel any further without my ship." He stabbed his sword into the ground and put his hat on top. "I will not move."

"Sigh.." Belle didn't know what to do. "It's just a ship, We can get a new one." Bolt sat down next to Jason. "It's the ship that changed my life." He stabbed his sai into the ground. "The ship that be taken me to my dream." Rex stabbed his guitar into the ground. "I'm not leaving without it either!" James followed as did Eve.

They all sat on the ground.Weapons in front of them "Well we don't have a lot of options here!" .She sighed. "What, do you want to get captured by some marines and sent back to north blue so you can escape back to ancient tower and get our ship?" Jason, Bolt, James and Rex all perked up as she poke. "No... no..." She shook her head. "NO!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2009)

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! You see! The spirit of the Marines is too great for any scumbag Pirate!!" Garrick hollers. "Clemens make sure that V gets a medal for this!!" 

"What about Marcos and Lt. Commander Gilmont?" asks Clemens. 

"Bah! I don't care about that fatass or that baby carrying freak. V is my most dependable killer!"  Garrick replies. 

Garrick glares at the Noble, "Are we done here?" he asks him.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 4, 2009)

-With Waffle-

"You should really apologize to the doctor." The nurse said to Waffle as she treated him.

Wait, is she seriously a doctor?

"Yes."

That went to school?

"Yes. She finished top in her class. I went with her, but got kicked out for fighting. So now I'm just a nurse. And I wouldn't even be if she wasn't nice enough to give me a job. I've given up on that though, doctoring I mean. Now I want to sail the seas with Brian."

Brian?

"The town's champion. Everyone thought he beat that bad guy, but when everyone found out it was you, they didn't know what to think. And poor Brian, he's crushed."

Because he didn't fight? I see. He probably worked his whole life for something like this.

"Yes he did. I'm sure if you knew you would have let him-"

No, waffle put bluntly, That was personal. He was just a part of one big mess to begin with, but then he really did something bad.

"Oh?"

Last island, well, he paused you don't need to know the details, but to make a long story short, I was there, then I left and no one was there to protect the islanders from him and his division. I bet the outcasts had something to do with it to.

"Well if that's how you feel about it. Although I will warn you, after you get out of here, you will be challenged by him. And sorry to say but I'll be rooting for him. ...If it means anything, I won't be rooting against you."

Yeah.

-------
So it's decided then De said with resolve, we bring Lovey along as a prisoner then sell her! And Kara too.

"WHAT!!" The mermaid yelled.

"No, no, no, that's the opposite of what we said. The plan is we pickup Kara, then if she doesn't know where Liz is, we make a pit stop to go to the slave trade and stop it."

"No please, it's okay. You two don't need to do that for-" Gonzalez got interrupted. 

The one in Shaboady? Hell if I even go near there. Especially now.

"Well thanks for that-"

"Well then what's your genius plan?" Freddy asked, pissed off.

The same plan we had before I threw you in the water. Except now we bring Lovey.

"Who says I even want to go?"

What? You gotta go. Should we un into a fishman that we can't fight. Or something like that.

"Your thick head amazes me."

"Wait. Don't mind him, he's a drunken idiot. Please stay."

"Like I want to spend time with a drunken idiot."

That's enough! Look. Do you know how much of a chance we stand at Shaboady? Even if I had my whole crew, you, Jimi, Kara, and Liz, and this idiot here, we'd be mopped up in a second if we tried to stop the slave trade.

"Who are those people?"

It doesn't matter! Look, we'd need to at least be able to beat an admiral. I mean 6 supernovas got destroyed by one of them. Maybe someday we'll be strong enough. Maybe not. But we're not going to commit suicide like that.

"You seem to know a lot about the slave trade." Freddy commented.

My crew reads the newspaper a lot. Okay? Jeez. Forget it was ever brought up. Lovey, you're coming with us. No discussion.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

Mesona was about to respond to the kids' requests when Rek made an announcement to end the trials.

The well dressed pirate raised his right hand and snapped his fingers, calling everyone's attention to him. "I tire of these games. Therefore I declare sir V and his strange friend the winner."

Mesona furrowed her eyebrows at his sudden degree, noting the arrogance of it. "He made everyone look like idiots and stopped the thing because he was bored? Who does he think he is?" Shaking her head, she crouched down and picked up Venezia, smoothing out his long tufts of hair. Forgetting about their previous stubborn states, Mesona smiled at them. "Well it looks like Daddy and... V," She paused and shuddered when her eyes fell upon the other victor's face. "just won the contest! Isn't that great?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2009)

Matyr flies off from his Romanov, disappointed that the ordeals were over. 

"I didn't even activate the final trap..." He laments. 

The Romanov eventually lands near a clearing, where the final ordeal was to take place. It was the ordeal of wit, where the contestants were to be thrown into a pit of bears, with only a paper clip, gum from a rubber tree, and a toothpick to use to get out. 

"Guess I'll let the bears out then..." He gets out of the Romanov to check on the ursine creatures, but sees that all of them are dead, reduced to bone and ash. "What could've done this?" He thinks in horror.

"*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO*"

"I know that voice..." Matyr turns around and sees a hulking giant stand before him. He wore a white winter suit, complete with a hood. He had a scruffy black beard, and a wrinkled face.

"*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! SO YOU PEOPLE ARE THE ONES MAKING ALL THE RACKET! WELL I'M SHUTTING YOU ALL UP RIGHT NOW!*"

The old man extends his hand in the air, and twists it to inhuman proportions. Glass knives burst from his hand, pelting Matyr. 

"Argh!" The young noble manages to dodge the attack, but gets a cut in the cheek.

"*YOU'VE GOTTEN FASTER BOY, BUT FROKO'S BEEN TAKING HIS MEDICINE!*" The old man dissolves into black dust, and fires off more glass needles. "*VESUVIAN NEEDLER!*" 

Matyr quickly runs back to his barrel shaped Romanov and flies off. He did not expect to see him here.

"*COME BACK HERE!*" The old man forms a face in the center of the cloud of ash, and chases after him. "*MAYON MASHER!*" A block of ash forms from the cloud, and is fired at the Romanov. The machine is not fast enough to dodge the attack, and is roasted by the searing heat that the ash produces.

Back at the chamber of grace, Cass is still singing loudly, even though the ordeal was over. "Will someone please shut her up!" A noble asks, annoyed. The noble gets his wish, as a flaming chunk of metal flies from the skies and crashes inches in front of Cass. Jun, Rek, Ruru and Cass quickly identify it as a Romanov, and opens the destroyed machine to see a badly burnt Matyr, barely breathing. "Why do I always get my ass handed to me?' He says before fainting.

"*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO!*"

A cloud of ash floats lazily in the sky, laughing loudly in a familiar voice.

"YOU!" Ruru yells. He knew that voice anywhere.

"*YES, ME!*" The cloud twists and churns, and releases hundreds of needles of ash on the people below.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 4, 2009)

The group looked at one an other and inwardly sighed knowing that there was no way Marcos would buy them candy,  they had lost their chance for sweets (D': ). As for the news of Marcos' victory...

"Of Course Mimi won!" Torino piped up as if there was any doubt in his mind that Marcos could have lost, much less died, trying to complete the rest of the tasks. 

"He _is_ Mimi" Roma added, flipping his hair with his tiny hand and trying his best to look cool, little sparkles of gold coming of his crown. 

"He's the best!" Milano had to add to make sure he had his little bit of screen time. Venezia and Firenze both nodded in agreement silently. The Five had absolute confidence in their Pops. Speaking of which...

"...Done." A voice called out from behind the Five who turned, theirs eyes widening to see Marcos, a bit battered but relatively fine. 

*"Mimi!"* They called out, crowding around and almost knocking the marine over in a collective tackle as he bent down to properly greet them.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

Mesona smiled a slightly defeated grin, sighing when the kids returned to their "Mimi." She shifted on one foot, almost looking upon Marcos with jealousy. "I guess there's no helping it. They're really attached to you. But I guess I can't say I'm surprised." She sagged her shoulders for a moment but brought her arm up to point at Marcos authoritatively. "But listen here! Next time don't drag them into dangerous situations, okay?" After hugging them one more time slightly, Mesona abruptly turned around to rejoin the Marine crew, secretly trying to conceal her immense disappointment at not being able to keep the children. It was a nice "break" at the resort, but it turned out to be just as hectic as daily life after all.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 4, 2009)

Long after the trials ended Shin and Alph had still not reached their destination, by the time people started to think they actually died a blur shot out of the chamber and when it stopped moving it revealed itself to be a badly damaged Alph, he was leaking oil all over the place and big chunks were missing of his artificial skin.He remained immobile for a few seconds, a puff of smoke coming out from a defective thruster and then suddenly was thrown to the side as a slightly injured Alph continued his coughing fit and was thanking his lucky stars he made it out of that hellhole.

Out of pure shock his coughing had stopped, but continued right away when he was safe again." 'The tale of the Smokin' Samurai's road of epicness' nearly ended in some retarted dance.....Thingie."Well thingie was the most apropriate thing he could come up with."Where's that ponytailed bastard!"He said as he climbed to his feet and looked around for both his Katana and Rek, as his eyes rested on Alph he kicked again the immobile form, well he was an android afterall so he wouldn't feel it and besides.....Kicking against a machine was the limit of his technical knowledge.

"Humans really are stupid."Alph groaned, or atleast attempted to do so."They know those damn cigarettes will end up killing them yet they smoke away like they don't have a care in the world."He was a little annoyed to say the least, this was rare but he had just finished repairing himself a while ago and now had to start all over again.

----------

With Jackie and Anglora.

"Such a tease."Jackie sighed, his green partner was sitting on his shoulder doing chameleon like things while Jackie gently petted him like usual."I wonder if she's just playing hard to get or just likes to mess around with my......Heads."He whispered to the chameleon, though the animal couldn't speak he still managed to answer by shrugging his shoulder or at least did his attempt at doing so.


"Hun, you may want to take that suit off and change into something more comfortable. This is a spring island you know."

"I'm not really that comfortable without my suit.....Well unless it would be when we are both not wearing anything, in that case I would find it very enjoyble."He sighed once again before just taking off his jacket, removing his tie and rolling up his sleeves."This should be enough....Or would you like something more revealing?"


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 4, 2009)

Marcos watched Mesona as she left, The Five sharing the same frown at her distant exit. They group looked at one another for a while before...

*"Mesoooooo! Wait!"* The Five called out in chorus, carried by Marcos in both his arms and on his back in a new carrier as he ran to catch up with her.

"We like you!" Torino excalimed.

"Duh!" Roma added, trying to make her feel better in his own way.

"Don't be sad!" 

"Or we'll be sad..." Firenze spoke up with a frown.

"Y-y-yeah." Venezia finished shakily, holding on to Marcos for fear of falling. The Marine himself remained quiet as The Five spoke their peace.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 4, 2009)

Mesona turned around and faced them with solemn eyes until she cracked like a cheap vase. "... BAAAWWW!!" She glomped them tightly while sucking up a strand of snot that threatened to spill from her nose. "I love you too!" She rubbed her cheek possessively against the top of their little heads, too engulfed by how adorable they were to notice if her Marine superiors were around. She sniffled once more and released them reluctantly.

"O-okay! Time to get back to the crew, men!" she mock ordered, saluting the little kids with her hand stiffly on her forehead.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2009)

Lt. Clemens walks up to Mesona and glares at her, "You're of no official rank to be giving orders Miss Dumais!" she says, "And by the way you almost got me in trouble with the Commander, don't think that I won't forget this..."

Garrick laughs as he strides past them, "Ah giving little Meronia there a tough time are we Clemens, gyahahahaha!!"  he looks around at his crew, "OKAY NOW LET'S GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE MEN!!!"  Garrick intends to shanghai as many Pirates as he can as they are sailing away from the Island and he most definitely wants to start with those Unnamed scum but then the earth trembles violently and a huge tank like vehicle falls out of the sky and lands next to Rek's entourage skidding to halt in a smoking ruin. 

"What the fuck was that!?" Garrick bellows, "This better not be another ordeal you Noble scum!!" he hollers at Rek. A cloud of ash floats over the sky casting a huge shadow and a formless laugh echoes from out of it. Suddenly needles of ash begin to rain from the sky onto everyone below. Garrick leaps over, Clemens, Merona, and those little freak babies, using his giant frame as an umbrella. Later he would tell Clemens that he was aiming for her and wished that the babies had been caught unprotected. 

Clemens however shakes her head at Garrick, "No need for that," she mutters as her bright green eyes glow with sudden luminosity, *"Mirror Wall!"* 

A huge mirror forms ontop of them and the ash needles warp through the glass causing rippling currents in the mirror. Clemens points her hand to the ocean far in the distance and another mirror forms at the coastline. Dozens of scorching hot needles blast through the second mirror and into the water generating a high column of steam. Several seconds later the rain of ash needles ceases. 

Clemens breathes heavily at the exertion of her power and she glares at Mesona, "I wouldn't have had to make the mirror so large if it weren't for you and those little beasts..." she mutters pointing at the children.


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 5, 2009)

*With Rock*

Rock nods in response to Usagi as he looks at the Jacket."Come on just one more time then you can rest" as he said this he moved his arm out in front of himself."Broadsword!" he yelled as he as he ran forward he was moving more sluggishly then usual but he was still moving rather fast."Game over!" as he said this he moved next to Usagi and brought the sword down cutting off Raidou's remaining arm.There was a flash and another explosion,Rock was sent flying back threw the air hitting the ground and sliding next to Flynn.

*With Jorma*

Jorma looked with a suprised face "What do you mean? were just gonna go and fight them with no plan?" he yelled as he was being pulled."This is insane we are gonna get......"he stopped himself as he heard how he sounded.'_What would Sogeking do?_' he thought to himself and then he started running on his own."there base is a cave close to here,we can sneak in threw a crack in the side.From there it's gonna be just a straight out fight so be ready"


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 5, 2009)

Mesona screamed as she fell over and squeezed onto four of The Five for dear life, shielded by both Garrick and Clemens. "We're being attacked?!" She stared in horror as the ash needles rained upon them. It was one of her only times in a real assault--training for combat was completely different from experiencing a true attack when there was a possibility of death. Even though Clemens' shield nullified the ash rain, Mesona still huddled up with the children and sobbed in paranoia. "Nooooo! I don't wanna die a virgin!!" she wailed loudly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2009)

Raidou echoes a bloodcurdling scream as Rock cuts of his ermaining left arm and Usagi grabs the man by the throat hefting him up into the air with one giant paw. "Who sent you!?" the Panda growls at Raidou. 

"The great god Oda sent me..." mutters Raidou with an insane laugh, his traumatic injuries seem to have snapped him mind. Usagi growls, bearing his teeth at the man and tightens his grip on his throat, "WHO SENT YOU!!!??"

"Don't worry there will be more..." Raidou says with a grin, "The company doesn't tolerate failure!" 

Company thinks Usagi why does that term sound so familiar he thinks. He slams Raidou down onto the ground, "What company!?"

Raidou laughs again and then a clicking sound can be heard in his mouth as if he's bitten down on something. Suddenly his body starts spasming and foam pours out of his mouth. A second later Raidou goes limp. Usagi shakes his head in disgust and lets his grip go, "I was so close!" he exclaims in frustration. 

Flynn sits up with pained effort after having been shot and stabbed, wounds that would hobble a lesser man. He looks over at Rock, "Thanks for the help pal but don't think that you're getting you're money back...I spent it on booze."


----------



## Wiggin King (Jan 5, 2009)

Rock laughs at Flynn as he slowly stands wobbling a little bit." I don't care about the money being decieved was what I was really upset about" he slides his jacket back on looks over at Usagi he slowly walks over to Usagi and places a hand on his rather large shoulder."Do you mind if I ask what that was all about?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2009)

"Crap!" Bolt, Rex, James, Belle and Eve grabbed their weapons and began to run around avoiding the needles. But Jason sat calmly, The needles flying past him. "I'm not moving without my ship." One of the needles cuts his arm, He winces but doesn't move. "FINE!" Belle shouted. "We'll get captured and sent back to north blue so you can have your damn ship!"

Jason smiled, grabbed his blade and cut down a few needles. "Now i'm happy." He put his hat on and joined his crew in blocking the attacks. "The way i see it." He shouted. "WE NEED FIRE TO BIND THE ASH, OR WATER TO SOAK IT!" He didn't know who would listen to him, But he wanted to get back to north blue as fast as possible. So he could sail back to the grandline with his ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2009)

Fleecy said:


> Mesona screamed as she fell over and squeezed onto four of The Five for dear life, shielded by both Garrick and Clemens. "We're being attacked?!" She stared in horror as the ash needles rained upon them. It was one of her only times in a real assault--training for combat was completely different from experiencing a true attack when there was a possibility of death. Even though Clemens' shield nullified the ash rain, Mesona still huddled up with the children and sobbed in paranoia. "Nooooo! I don't wanna die a virgin!!" she wailed loudly.



Clemens looks at Mesona and laughs, "You're a virgin!?" and she must find this very funny because Clemens starts laughing in a hysterical fit for several minutes. Then she manages to calm herself down, "Well I shouldn't have been surprised!" she says with a snort. 

"Well at least she's not a whore..." mutters a voice. Lt. Hawthorne appears looking very banged up from his ordeal within the chamber and most likely the ash. 

Clemens glares at Hawthorne, "I pray that wasn't directed at me!" she exclaims. "BAH! SHUT UP THE BOTH OF YOU!!!" snarls Garrick. "WE HAVE A LOGIA TO SLAY!!!!"

"Have any plans sir?" asks Hawthorne. Garrick nods, "Yes I'm going to beat him to death!!! GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" he says with a laugh.

"Great plan..." mutters Clemens sarcastically. Garrick spins around and glares at Clemens, "WHAT WAS THAT!?" 

Clemens rolls her eyes, "I said great plan!" she utters with mock enthusiasm. "DAMN RIGHT IT IS!" bellows Garrick with pride, "Now I just have to either figure out how to use haki in the next couple of minutes or find his natural counter! Shouldn't be too hard..." Both Hawthorne and Clemens immediately sweatdrop when they hear this.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 5, 2009)

Marcos dropped his green haired "son" onto Mesona's lap as he slowly stood up, observing the giant collums of steam that the attack had created. The Five took the time from making rude gestures and faces at the Lieutenant to watch their Mimi as he left them again. "Stay..." He ordered the kids, moving out from behind Clemens' mirrors. While the rain of ash may have been impressive to most Marcos of course thought little of it. 

"...Fight?" He asked looking back at his superirors, not showing any trace of fear (that was Venezia's job after all,, and he was shaking uncontrollably).


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2009)

"The way i see it." He shouted. "WE NEED FIRE TO BIND THE ASH, OR WATER TO SOAK IT!" Jason told the group, "Who needs any of that when you have Greatness!" He says charging forward, *"It's a cloud! How're you gona' kill it!!!"* his crew all shout at him.

With Tatsu-

"I feel like I could be of important use right now for some reason..." he says with a hic up, fire coming out of his mouth as he does so, "Maybe I'll find the rest of the crew..." he says as he flies off in Hybrid Point.

Back to the Battle-

James charges forward and draws two blades. He holds the two next to each other and then pulls his arms back so they are level with his head, "Monkey Strike!" As he jumps into the air and preforms the attack he switches into Monkey Point, and begins to slash at the cloud. However he gets no where.

 It then starts to rain down needles at him. He quickly drops the swords into his feet and starts to fall to the ground face first, "Monkey Twister!" he does his best to deflect the needles with the blades, but some get through and stab/burn him. He slams into the ground, holding himself up with his hands and still spinning himself around to deflect the needles, "Like mere needles could defeat me!" they continue to break past his attack being used as a defence and hitting him though he does his best to ignore them, "However I am getting kinda' dizzy!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2009)

Garrick looks at Marcos strangely, he detects no hint of fear from the man, very unusual. He had pegged this one as a coward like the girl. "I don't know who the fuck you are kid but you're speaking my language! Gyahahahahaha!!!" he exclaims with a laugh, "Fight!? Oh you'll get your fight." 

Garrick looks at Lt. Hawthorne, "Take control of our remaining men here and order them to fire a full spread at the cloud with their rifles, then contact the Dark Justice and have them on standby!" Hawthorne nods and starts collecting all the Marines he can find. 

Then the Marine Commander looks at Clemens, "Cam you somehow use your mirrors to transport water?"  he asks her. Clemens shakes her head, "Never done it before but I'll certainly try..." she mutters doubtfully. "Damn right you will!" he exclaims. 

Suddenly a squad or Marines under Hawthorne's command forms up and starts firing up at the ash cloud. A booming voice from the cloud laughs and a huge columns of searing hot ash rains down on the Squad. "GUARD POINT!" commands Hawthorne and Sabra's scales extend into a dome that covers the Marines. The burning ash makes contact with Sabra's steel like scales and the snake hisses in pain and outrage. "Just hold on!" yells Hawthorne at the snake. 

Clemens green eyes shimmer as brightly as they ever have and beads of sweat form around her brow as she visualizes her next move. Out at the coastline a huge mirror the size of a house materializes out of thin air over the water. The mirror slowly dips into the water and disappears underneath the current. Meanwhile Clemens balls up her fist as she tries to maintain control. "ANYTIME CLEMENS!!!" Garrick shouts. CLemens glares at Garrick and imagines cutting off his head and this somehow gives her strength because the same mirror that disappeared underwater reappears over the ash cloud and umps hundreds of gallons of water over the cloud. Creating a giant mass of steam, suddenly a voice from the cloud screams in outrage. Clemens collapses to the ground totally drained. 

Meanwhile, close by Annie had been doing her best to dodge the rain of ash and spots Tatsu flying in the air. "OI! Over here!!" she shouts at the Dragon man. "Can you fly us up there and shoot that thing with your most powerful flame!?" she asks him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 5, 2009)

Like the others, Shin and Alph made their way outside during the commotion and wee among the many that was staring up at the sky to see what was going.The dark cloud was being battled....Or better said the ash cloud was attacking those below him and the unlucky enough to be at the receiving end of those attacks were doing their best to defend themselves.

"Alph?"Shin asked the badly damaged android."Do you have any idea what the hell that thing is?"Unsure of the extent of Alph's damage he asked the android in the hope of him using some kind of gizmo or whatever fancy named thing was used for a situation like this.

Alph scanned the cloud,  conforming his suspicions that it was a Logia DF user, though it took until now to know what he consisted out....Ash.
"Ash Logia user, though how to defeat such an opponent."

"I'll take care of it."They both knew this was BS but neither of them said anything more about it."You sit this one out, you can barely move and with all that oil you're leaking there's a big chance you blow yourself up or something"Shin left his crew mate behind, who was wise enough to take cover and Shin attempted to get closer to the Logia user.In the distance he could see a group of marines huddled together, he recognized Garrick, that guy from Syren and that weird girl from that night before.
"Maybe a good opportunity to kill that bastard Garrick at the same time,though that Logia guy had to be taken out first."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 5, 2009)

Mesona quivered just as much as Venezia did, hugging him as she watched her fellow Marines stand to fight and look cool doing it. She felt obligated to help them, but her fear of death outweighed her decision to enter the fray. Even Marcos was more useful than her at the moment, and the only thing she could do was _pretend_ she was doing her part by protecting The Five. She would have a lot of entries to fill out in her diary tonight to recount how cowardly she felt. In the mean time, she could only sit in the sidelines and... provide moral support.

"G-GO TASK FORCE ABSOLUTE JUSTICE!" she shouted, squeezing her eyes shut as she almost clutched the life out of Venezia.

-----

Meanwhile, Sheep had been in the midst of the commotion and weathering the attacks. It had puffed up into a giant cotton ball with its head hidden, shielding itself from all the ash. With a mighty whoosh, Sheep forced out all the ash from the networks of its wool. POOF. Clouds of ash burgeoned from the fleece, seemingly pushed out from a filter system. Why Sheep had a filter system in its coat was a mystery, but so was having a chicken stuffed in there.

Sheep's head emerged with a pop as it surveyed its surroundings, ready to defend itself when needed. It looked to the source of the attack and stood unfazed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2009)

Jorma looked with a suprised face "What do you mean? were just gonna go and fight them with no plan?" he yelled as he was being pulled."This is insane we are gonna get......"he stopped himself as he heard how he sounded.'_What would Sogeking do?_' he thought to himself and then he started running on his own."there base is a cave close to here,we can sneak in threw a crack in the side.From there it's gonna be just a straight out fight so be ready"[/QUOTE]


Kent continued running, oblivious, but Goro sighed and dusted himself off, shouting "To the right Kent!"

"Right!"

"That's left Kent!"

"Right!" Kent shouts, correcting himself. Goro sighed again.

"What powers do these guys have?" He asks Jorma.

"There's The cubs, the beserkers, the Lieutenants, and Kuma. The cubs are just normal guys. The spirits are warriors who use the spirits of bears to make themselves stronger, Theres 2 Lieutenants, bear zoan DF users. Kuma's the most dangerous though. He's some sort of DF user, but I don't know what his power is."

"We're here," Kent whispered.

"Perfect," muttered Jorma. "The crack's right over there. Quick, into it." They climed quickly into the crack, facing utter darkness.

"I can't see a thing," said Goro.

"I smell light ahead," said Kent, in full tiger form. "Stick close to me." They walked cautiously down the hallway, silently taking out a few patrols as they went.

"Humans ahead," Kent warned. The stumbled into a lighted room, filled with soldiers dressed in bear skins.

"Cubs," said Jorma, letting fly a pellet. "Exploding round!"

A few minuets later, they were running through the caves, figting bear soldiers everystep of the way. In such an inclosed space, Jorma's exploding rounds turned out to be invlauble, and with the element of suprise on their side, they were soon out of the caves, onto another rocky outcropping, where 20 or so men with a wild look in their eyes, wearing only loincloths, charged them.

"Beserkers!" Jorma warned. He whizzed off several rounds in a few seconds.

"Finally!" Kent shouted. " Some compition!" "Tora Tora change!" He shifted quickly to his hybrid form.

"Oh well," Goro said. "Might be fun." He too, charged.

The next few minuets were a blur for Kent. He vaugl remembered punches, kicks, dodges, a crazy war scream...but mainly the punches. As the beserkers flowed around them, he punched, kicked and tore at them with his teeth. They continued charging, some after even losing several limbs. Goro's knives and Jorma's pellets created a continous buzzing noise as the zipped in and out of the fray, cutting and shooting and killing.

After the fighting rage left him, he collapsed to the ground, a sword in his arm. Goro frimly yanked it out, but he was holding his side, and Jorma sported various wounds, including a head cut that refused to stop bleeding. Then 2 big, burly men steeped into view, laughing. 

"I do believe the miscreants are finished," said one.

"Nay, they still live, look, one attempts to rise and fight. Hear me, coward, thou art defeated. Give up, or face a truly horrible death."

"Did that bitch," Kent coughed, "Just call me a coward?" Goro laughed.

"He did Kent. He sure did." The he turned to Jorma. "Kuma is most likely in that hut between the two guys. On the count of three, ma and Kent will block them. You run and finish that bastard off." Upon seeing Jorma's worried look, he grinned. "Don't worry. We can handle ourselves."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 5, 2009)

At last our faithful heroes landed at Carlton.

You two wander around and look for a loud girl with a big hammer.

"I can cover more ground if I split-up." Freddy said.

Good idea! De exclaimed. He gave Freddy a thumbs-up and a smile. Freddy split-up and De and the bodies of Freddy went their separate ways.

"No that's cool! I don't need to be carried on land or anything!" Gonzalez yelled.

"You can ride my muscles. You need to be his voice." Freddy's skeleton proposed.

"Whatever. I'm just glad you showed me this before hand."

-Later, with De-

De went strait to Jimi's old home, a dumpster in an alley. No trash. People are really afraid of this guy. I wonder why. There are some crazy fighters i this town... he walked over to the other side and saw graffiti. It was a message. 
_
"Ha ha. Your dumpster is no longer spotless. 

-With all sorts of hate, Kara.

P.S. By the way, you smell."_

Some sort of security gaurd walked up to De and said, "Look, the line is on the other side of the alley. Ok?"

Line for what?

"How do you not know? The registration line for the Champion's Tournament. You're not from around here are you?"

--------
-With Freddy's skeleton-

"If I were a loud girl, where would I be?" He pondered for a minute then saw a sign posted on a wall of a building. It read:

_SO you think you're the best of the best? Do you have the balls to prove it? If you do, head over to the Champion's Fighting Tournament. Trursday. 3:00PM don't be late.

Winner fights Jimi "The Bulldozer" Bane. Win that fight, you get his dumpster._

"What's Jimi doing here?"
--------
-With Gonzalez and Freddy's muscles-

They heard a loud band followed by, "I swear if you try to touch my chest one more time, I'll kill you, your family, and,your best friends!"

"That came from that shop right across the street." The two entered the shop to see a thin, short girl with medium brown hair, and a large chest. She wore t-shirt, a short skirt, and black shoes.

"Loud, with a hammer, must her..." Gonzalez muttered to herself, "Oi! Kara!"

"Oh what do you want!?" She yelled at first, but then looked at who called her name, "Who the hell? Wait, muscles... Are you Freddy Walker by any chance?"

"That's him," Gonzalez responded, "He can't talk, so I have to be his voice."

"Jimi actually did it... Look, I need to be at a fighting tournament you two should come with me."
---------------
-With Freddy's skin-

He searched for a minute then stopped.

"Forget this, I'm going back to the boat."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 5, 2009)

Froko laughed once again, amused that they had survived his first attack.

"*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO!*"

The cloud of ash descended to the ground, his left arm the only part of him hit by the water attack Clemens used, and formed into a large old man wearing a thick white coat. "*You know when I retired I didn't expect to see YOU of all people, Montague.*"

Ruru clenched his fists, and readied himself to fight. "Leave or suffer the consequences, Froko." He threatened.

"*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! SENILE OLD MAN! You may have beaten me with that little trick once, but that won't work again!*" 

The old butler charged, and struck Froko with a punch. The ash logia was surprised, as he was actually affected by the hit. 

"Seastone gauntlet." Ruru took off his gloves to show pieces of seastone stuck to a leather glove. "*Heh. Explains why your punch is so weak!*" Froko blasts Ruru with a stream of ash, sending him flying. The old butler transforms into his hybrid beetle form mid-air, and tries to charge at Froko again, but Froko fires another stream of ash, causing him to crash into the snow. 

"*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! You can't beat me once I've taken my medicine.*"

Rek took out his sword and began to concentrate. He did not expect an enemy like Froko to appear. "Seastone curse!" Small amounts of seastone formed around the edge of Rek's blade and Jun's spear. "Jun, you know what to do."

The warrior nods to Rek, and begins to spin her spear at great speeds. Froko notices this, and fires another stream of ash on Jun. The ash is deflected by the spinning Jun, and causes the substance to spread on the ground, melting the snow. Jun begins her attack, jumping into the air and hitting Froko with a slash. Again Froko is damaged, but not before he grabs Jun and flings her to Rek.

"This old man is stronger than I thought....' Jun said to Rek, readying herself to attack him again. "Jun, no." Rek raises his hand, and places it on Jun's spear. "Why not? With our combined strength, we can defeat Froko!" She tells Rek. "Let the vassals take care of this one. We have to help Ruru anyways." Jun reluctantly agrees with Rek, though as a warrior she preferred to fight alongside the others, she agrees with Rek that the others would be more of a match for Froko. Rek and Jun run towards the defeated Ruru, and carries him away from the battlefield.

"Remember, all of you! Froko's ash can burn you! Do not let him touch you!" Rek yells to the others before leaving.

"*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! Running away? No matter, I'll kill the rest of these weaklings and go aftet you guys!*" Froko turns into a cloud of ash once again, and floats midair. He turns into his human form, and fires large amounts of ash from his body. "*VULCAN AVALANCHE!*"


----------



## koguryo (Jan 6, 2009)

-Marine Base AA-01

Outside of the Base a fierce battle between fodder was over.

Jae-Sung: "I'm not fodder asshole!!"

Okay then, a fierce battle between the "Lazy Hunter" and the AA-01 Marines was over, all occurring off-screen.  Throughout the entire area Marines were sprawled all across the ground.  Jae-Sung, Hammer-Marine, Sniper-Marine, and a few other members of the "Lazy Hunter" were lying on the ground smiling.

Jae-Sung: "Well we won.  I'm beat." 
Hammer-Marine: "I feel better about our crew now."

Some of the Marines from the Base started to get up.

AA-01 Marine: "Well you guys won.  So far your group passes the test.  Your friends should be having more trouble with the higher-ups though.  Aish, you guys are stronger than anticipated."

The Marine that was talking to them started walking off towards the harbor.

AA-01 Marine: "I'm gonna go fix up your ship a little bit."

-Inside the base 

Sooyoung was fighting weaponless against a guy with well weapons.  The Marine kept attacking vigorously, and Sooyoung was doing her best to dodge each attack.

Sooyoung: "Can't you just give me a sword to use?  I mean you won't really hit a woman would you?"
Marine: "Sorry I have to."

Paegun seemed to have disappeared inside the base, no one's seen him for a while now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 6, 2009)

Though the swordsman had difficulty reaching his target from such a distance, now that Froko was on the ground the problem was now just that he had no way of harming his target, instead of also not being able to reach him.First things first, and therefor he defended his crewmates.He dashed towards Annie and Tatsu, his blade pointed down at the ground as he did so and the moment he was in front of them he yelled out."Sirocco."The strong wind generated by slash slowed the hammer made of ash down, the cuts hidden inside the gust chipping bits of compressed off and the wind blew it in the other direction.

"Tatsu, combo time."This wasn't even needed, the dragon zoan was one step ahead of him.Knowing Shin would attempt to do that combination attack again and he roared his."Dragon's Flame!"And Shin quickly reversed his blade to the "Reversed Sirocco."Which resulted in a stronger gust of wind but no cutting power whatsoever but this was not needed now.

The wind delivered the extra oxygen that the fire gladly consumed resulting a much stronger flame attack that blew the ash hammer apart.As it was ash already it did little damage to it ofcourse but the concussice force of that blast saved them....For now.

"I know Shin is braindead but you too Tatsu?"Annie yelled at them, if it had been a more appropriate time she would have facepalmed."You decide to fight burning hot ash with fire?, this bought us like 30 seconds at best."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 6, 2009)

Rek and Jun arrive at the resort, carrying an injured Ruru with them. Cass was already there, watching over Matyr as doctors tended to his wounds.

"Is Matyr alright?" Rek asks. 

"Yeah, he is. I can't believe that bad old man is here at Aadvent." 

"Indeed." From beneath the sleeves of his coat, Rek removes his pistols, and puts them on a table. He motions towards Cass, and asks her to give him her gun, which she does. He then picks up several bandages and places them alongside their guns.

 "I shall give our weapons a full seastone coat. Should it be needed, I shall lace the bandages with seastone as well." 

"I thought we were not to interfere with the others?"

"We won't. But in the event they are defeated, it's nice to have some back-up." 

"How surprisingly kind of you."

Rek closes his eyes and begins to transmute the weapons. This would be a difficult process, as transmuting objects into seastone tend to weaken Rek, and take more time to convert.

As she watched Rek transute the weapons, a strange ringing resounded in Cass's mind. "Why are my sniper senses tingling?" She thought. "Could there be a powerful sniper nearby?"

A horse-drawn carriage had just parked in front of the resort. A young woman steps out of the carriage, and smiles to herself before entering the gates of the resort.

Froko snarled angrily. He did not expect his attack to be repelled by Shin and Tatsu. "*You youngsters are asking for it! Time to show you what I can do in my younger years!*" Froko places his hand on the ground, and melts the snow in a wide area. Ash begins to float in the air, and accumulate around him. Eventually, Froko transforms into a 30 foot giant monster of ash, with 4 arms and a snake-like lower torso. "*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! Thanks to my medicine I can use this again! KRAKATOA DOOMSDAY!*" 

He looks at the unamed crew, as well as the Little Tree Pirates and Task Force Absolute Justice. He grins evily, and twists and churns 2 of his arms. The pressure combined with the heat transforms Froko's arms into massive, 6-foot long blades. "*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! VESUVIAN CLEAVER!*" Each of his arms extends towards each crew, with one of the arms focused on Annie.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2009)

Joseph put his hands down. "Sigh, I can't hurt you." He dropped to the ground. "Guess i fail this little test or whatever." He yawned and put his hands behind his head. "Victory is yours great marine." He laughed. "Hm." Hana sat next to him. "Yup, You pass." She then punched his side. "OW!" He grabbed his ribs.

"What the hell?" He looked at her like she was crazy. "You pass my test." She put her arm around him. "So, does that mean i'm forgiven?" Joseph spoke with puppy dog eyes. "No." He sighed. "Ofcourse, I didn't do the whole slave thing for a month to make up for it did i." Hana shook her head. "I'm going to hate this aren't it." She nodded. "You're joining the crew.. aren't you." She nodded once more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2009)

Prince watches the battle between the marines and the giant ash monster and chuckles.

"Now that,"he says to himself, "Has gotta suck."

"Ensign!" Yells a fodder officer. "Get out there and help your superioirs!" He sprints towards the battle, followed by a small group of fodder marines.

"Maybe I should..." muttered Prince, reaching for his sword. He then watches as the ash moster kills the fodder effortlessly. "Or not..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 6, 2009)

Makoto and Felicia had been sailing for a while when they finally spotted the island where their meeting would be held, "There it is." Felicia said, arms crossed and looking at the island. Makoto took off his t-shirt and wore only his vest, "It's pretty warm here huh." 

He put down the shirt and waited for a reply, "Fine! Don't say anything..." they docked on the island and prepared to get out, "Alrighty then, lets see what's so important about this meeting..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2009)

"Hmmmmm....." mutters Prince. "A difficult descision. I can either go help, and probably die, or stay here, live, but be a disgrace to te marines." He sighs and starts jogging towards the fight. He rolls under a huge thing of ash, searing his clothes, and begins a full out sprint. Nearing the marine crew, he notices a lone woman, a marine, laying on the ground. Upon further inspection, she seemed to be shielding something....and didn't notice that the giant ash monster was focusing on her.

"Hey!" He shouted. "Move!" No use, she couldn't hear over the sounds of the battle. "Lady! Move it!" She glanced up, and he motioned wildly at the ash thing. Her eyes widened, and she got up unsteadly, preparing to run....while trying desperately to protect a small child. 

"SHIT!" shouted Prince. No way she was going to make it. He increased his pace, streaking across the earth, and jumped. He crashed into her, dragging the kid along by her collar. "DAMN IT!" he screamed as the tumbled along the earth.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 6, 2009)

Mesona shrieked when somebody tackled her to the ground, caught off guard by the stream of ash that was about to hit her and Venezia. She had the child wrapped tightly in her arms even still, determined to not let him get hurt even though she was abruptly separated from the other four kids.

Her eyes unclenched and glanced up at the one who saved her, a tan skinned young man with white hair. She was in shock for a short moment before noticing the shaking on her chest, glancing down at Venezia who was more afraid than ever. "What's going on?" she asked desperately, looking to Prince as if he had the answers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2009)

Sure, it was a life threatening situation, but Prince couldn't help it. Honestly. "I'm not sure," he replied "but that giant burning ash monster _does_ look pretty intimidating. Are you hurt?" Mesona shook her head, checked Venezia, and shook her head again. "Good. Stay down and keep the kid out of the line of fire. Either that, or dump her off somewhere safe, and join the fight." He sprinted off to report to the officers.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2009)

Garrick leaps to the side as a blade of ash cleaves the snowy ground beside him. He cracks his brass knuckles and curses under his breath, "Left my goddamn swords in the ship..." He had always hated Logias, a bunch of pansies is what they were, hiding behind their goddamn powers. Well except for the great Admiral Akainu, Oda bless him, he was the only Logia that Garrick ever met who was a real warrior. "Gotta find a way to get my hands on him..." he mutters.

Meanwhile another giant blade of ash swings at Annie in a wide arc. In one smooth motion she quickdraws her revolvers and slides under the blade, skidding on her back across the snow. The heat of the ash sizzles the top of her snow hat but she rolls into the clear and fires at Froko two times. 

Two shells explode over Froko's head, "Foam Round!" the girl exclaims. Two giant ever expanding globs of foam devour Froko, forming a giant ball of foam that hardens to a steel like consistency. 

"That stuff is guaranteed fireproof!" Annie says proudly but then the foam becomes red and smokes violently from the core. Tatsu turns to Annie, "I guess you didn't rate it to include volcanic ash did you?" he asks. Annie shakes her head, *BOOM!* The ball of foam explodes into a thousand pieces and Froko lets loose a giant stream of ash in all directions. Annie blasts another foam round into the ground in front of her forming a wall of foam, that blocks the ash but particles rain over the wall and douse her coat, burning through it. She rolls along the snow to stop the burning. 

"You know we're on a goddamn snow Island. Technically we've got the advantage!" she exclaims, "Can't we just pour some snow over this fool!" 

And as if on cue Garrick appears beside the distracted Froko in a burst of speed and he winds up a punch. Froko sees Garrick and laughs, *"I'm a logia..."* 

*BLAM!* Garrick hits Froko in the jaw with a right hook that sends the old man rolling end over end across the snow. Garrick's right fist has been blackened from severe burns but he barely flinches from the pain and digs his fist into the snow causing steam to rise out. After several seconds he lifts out his fist again, and its totally covered in snow. 

"That's how you hurt him!!" growls Garrick. "Hit him with water or snow!!"


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 7, 2009)

Upon hearing Garrick's voice, Mesona rose to her feet and balled her fists, now determined to be of use. She carried Venezia back to the rest and looked at them all with authoritative eyes. "Alright men! This is a serious situation. So with all your strength, show me your BEST snowball fighting skills alright?!" she demanded, knowing that snowball fights were probably one of children's strong suits. Not only did they have the tenacity and vigor to perform well in snowball bouts, but they also enjoyed it, which improved their performance and potentially heightened their senses to aim and evade attacks. Oh yes, she calculated all of this.

"Marcos, help me out!" she called, motioning him over to assist with The Five in their endeavors.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2009)

Froko is already on his feet and rubs his jaw, *"KYOHOKYOHO!! I could've avoided that punch but you caught me off guard with that trick!"* the old man responds. Garrick comes in for another punch but Froko raises a high wall of ash and Garrick's snow covered right fist hits the ashen wall, causing the snow to melt. As soon as Garick feels his fist start to burn he retracts his hand and slides back several meters. 

"Fucking coward!" yells Garrick as he clutches his right hand which is already severely burned. He digs his fist back into the snow but Froko blasts him with a cloud of toxic volcanic gas that envelops the Marine. Garrick coughs and covers his mouth. He takes a running jump out of the smoke landing on a clear patch of snow, coughing violently.  

As Froko prepares another attack against Garrick, Hawthorne's DF infused snake (sidewinder model), slithers under the snow silently towards Frokos feet. Suddenly the giant snake springs out of the snow behind the old man. Sabra opens her jaws wide and spits out a stream of snow onto Froko's head, creating a giant wall of steam. Meanwhile Hawthorne nods his head, "Good job!" he exclaims. 

Clemens heaves herself to a sitting position, her face looks pale and she feels drained from her last use of power. She crawls towards Mesona when she hears the girl talk of a snowfight. 

"I'll help you..." mutters Clemens, feeling like a helpless fool for ever having to rely on this useless rookie. The lady Marine's eyes glow suddenly, *"Mirror!"* she commands. 

A large rectangular mirror forms in front of Mesona and the kids large enough to walk through. "Throw your snowballs into that mirror!" she commands, "I can't hold it for too long..." and she points her right hand at Froko.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 7, 2009)

When the situation turned into a win-win situation, marines VS the logia, either of the two outcomes  was in their favour, Shin sat back.Sadly the battle wasn't nearly going as fast as he expected.Though he had seen Garrick in action he didn't expect him to last this long against a Logia, the DF users who were supposedly invincible.

Sitting this out wasn't going to cut it, and and so Shin decided to throw a couple of long range attacks in. He was not about to bother about hitting any marines while he did so he used "Tramontane."An attack similar to his Sirocco, though with more cutting damage  and a more concentrated wind was created.The attack was done low to the ground so that as much snow as possible was carried by the wind of the attack and combined with the Tramonane resulting in an attack that was atleast somewhat damaging to Froko.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2009)

As Rek transmuted their weapons, Jun and Cass watched the battle from afar. Their tactic of pelting Froko was working. While the old man could simply melt all the snow in one strike, being pelted multiple times was annoying him greatly, making him forget that this simple fact could help him maintain his invincibility.

"Froko's getting senile." Ruru commented, going outside with multiple bandages around his body. "If this keeps up, maybe they'll finally put that old man to rest."

"*RAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHH!!!*" Froko roared, sending large amounts of ash out of his body throwing everyone back from him. "*I'VE HAD IT WITH YOU YOUNGSTERS!*" Multiple orbs of ash began to form around Froko. "*VESUVIAN NEEDLER!*" from these orbs, Froko fired more glass needles in ever direction.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2009)

Clemens points her right palm at Froko as he launches his next attack, she has had enough of this affair. _I've got a headache, I feel like crap, and I couldn't even bag that goddamn Noble,_ she thinks, _I'm tired and I want to leave._

*"Dancing Mirrors!"* she commands. Five tall human sized Mirrors surround Froko on all sides and then one large round mirror covers him at the top completely trapping him. Froko looks around quizzically, *"Hmm!?"* he mutters. 

Froko's glass needle attacks warp through the mirrors at high speed and disappear. Clemens, looking much paler, closes her right hand into a fist. Suddenly the mirrors surrounding Froko begin spinning and glow with white light then stop suddenly. Froko's attacks blast out of the mirrors and hit the old Logia but obviously they don't hurt the man at all. 

"A...anyone who wants to do something feel free to try!!" yells Clemens. She can barely hold the mirrors as is and if Froko tries a large scale attack the exertion of trying to hold him may very well kill her. 

Froko taps one of the mirrors experimentally with his hand and it causes ripples in the surface of the mirror as if its liquid, *"BAH! THIS WON'T HOLD ME!!"* he yells and suddenly his body transforms into a swirling ball of volcanic ash that sears the snow and ground underneath his feet and superheating the air itself. Froko's formless laugh echoes from within and then the swirling ball of ash explodes violently in all directions hitting the mirrors simultaneously with great force. Clemens falls to her knees and clenches her teeth with visible strain, "I CAN'T HOLD HIM FOR LONG!!!" she yells. 

Annie doesn't need to be told twice and takes out a jet black looking shell from her pouch, her special round, and sadly her last such round. The Gunslinger loads the shell into her revolver and fires directly above the mirrors. *BANG!* "Seastone Surprise!" exclaims Annie. The shell explodes into an expanding cloud of fine silver and black particles that gradually settles to the ground and envelops the mirrors and most importantly Froko. As soon as the black and silver particles make contact with Froko's ash form, suddenly the old man screams in outrage and his physical body returns instantly, causing the ash to disappear. Froko tries to cover his mouth but he falls to one knee...

*"Why of all the dirty underhanded tricks!!"* he yells. The seastone laced cloud does its job and renders Froko powerless. At the same time Clemens faints and falls to the ground with a thud and the mirrors around Froko disappear into thin air.

An infernal light glows in Garrick's eyes, "Seastone!?" he mutters as the realization dawns on him, "SEASTONE!!" and he cracks his knuckles. Suddenly every Pirate and Marine who doesn't have a Devil Fruit power, rounds on the old man with the same killing intent.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2009)

With the Little Tree pirates-

"Damn it!" Bolt stands up, Jason, James and Rex are on the ground, unable to function properly. "Sea tramp." Eve narrows her eyes towards Annie. "Hey, We need to focus on the big guy in the sky." Belle comments. "What would Jason have us do..." She sighs. "The... super... awesome.. mega..ton... blast..." He says faintly.* "What..?" *His crew sweatdrop. "Here." He hands them a drawing. "It's just everyone here attacking him.." Bolt comments.

"I guess that's what it will take." Belle runs off to try and convince everyone to attack their enemy together.- *"FINE!" *Everyone seems to shout in agreement, The one least pleased about this is Garick. "Working with these filthy pirate-" He was cut off by an angry Belle. "YOU CAN ARREST US AFTER WE BEAT HIM!" 

Belle turns to Bolt, "You first!" He nods. "Violet..." A strange aura surrounds him. "NIGHT!" Bolt Jumps upwards and begins slashing Froko's body before falling downward. "NOW EVE!" Eve jumps while spinning her spear. "TRIAL OF BODY!" She trusts her spear forward and drops to the ground. "Right! Now Annie Blind the bastard!" Annie nods and blows a bubble. "See ya Fella" Annie fires a sunshine round into the sky, Blinding Froko.

"ANYONE WITH A LONG RANGE ATTACK KNOCK HIM DOWN!" Belle pulls her bow back. "ANGEL'S BARRAGE!" She lets loose twelve arrows.* "Hail bullet." "Super Shot: Exploding Pellet!""12 shot rapid fire!"* BOOM! Froko Falls to the ground. "Damn... it..." He slowly tries to stand up. "Now!" Belle shouts.* "V-Carve!""Hurricane fists!""WRENCH SMASH!""Hyperfist!"* The attack ends with OC, Shinpachi, Nikki and Heather all slashing and punching Froko.

"Guah..." The old man is bleading heavily. "I... Wont.." He tries to step forward. WHAM! Eve walks up and kicks him in the family jewels. "You hurt Jason." She then walks off. "Bi..." THUD! He falls to the ground.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 7, 2009)

After The Five threw their snowballs in an attempt to slow Froko down, a bit of teamwork with Annie from the pirates and Clemens helped to weaken the enemy. "Lt. Clemens!" she yelled, lifting from her position and jogging over to her fallen superior. The mirrors seemed to have drained her considerably, and Mesona knelt down to tentatively check if she was alright. Despite being scared of them, she still respected all of her superiors a great deal and was horrified at the thought of them getting injured or disabled. She pulled the lieutenant away enough so that she wouldn't get caught in any debris or attacks that would be exchanged between Froko and her comrades. All Mesona could do now was watch the battle and hope that her commander had a plan.

But it seemed that the Marines needed to take no further action when a crew of pirates finished the enemy off, startling her. _'Did they kill him...?'_ She swallowed, watching the scene in anticipation.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2009)

Garrick shudders violently, feeling as if he's been infected with some kind of incurable disease. "UWAAAGGH!! Fighting with Pirates, Admiral forgive me!!!" he hollers at the sky and he is about to start fucking up some Pirates but then he glances over at Froko and a thought hits him.  

He kneels over Froko's inert and bloody body and peers at him curiously, "Hmm...this old man's name is Froko isn't it?" he mutters to himself, "I remember such a Pirate from the old days who had this same kind of power and name. Before my time but this guy was formidable in his day," and a devilish grin breaks out on Garrick's face. _The Marine brass will be extremely impressed when they hear that *I* beat a Logia all by myself_ he thinks, _especially this guy._ _Definitely Captain territory hell maybe even Commodore!!_ The possibilities race through his mind and he quickly forgets about the rookie Pirates in his midst. 

"OI!" Garrick stands up to his full height and calls over a squad of his men, "Arrest this scumbag immediately and call the ship to send over a squad of heavily armed Marines immediately. Tell them to bring Seastone restraints!" the Marine commands. He picks up the unconscious Froko by the throat, glaring at him, "You were no match for me old man!" he exclaims, forgetting the dozen or so Pirates who had just helped defeat him, and tosses Froko like a sack of potatoes towards his men. 

Meanwhile Clemens slowly comes back to her senses and opens her eyes, she has a pounding headache and feels slightly dizzy. She looks up and sees Mesona kneeling over her, "What happened?" asks Clemens as she tries to sit up but feels incredibly weak to do so, "Did we win?" she asks the girl.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2009)

The little tree pirates all brush themselves off and help the others stand up. "Well Jason, Now seems to be the chance. You have a choice to make. You can get a new ship or you can get us all arrested and sent back to north blue. I hope you make the best choice, because i know you don't want to do anything unneccary. You wouldn't put the lives of your crew in jeoperdy just to get a ship back. I know you wouldn't and and i have great faith you will do what's right."

Belle had been speaking without even realizing Jason was making his way towards Garrick. "He.. didn't listen to a word i said did he..." She looked over to the rest of the crew. *"Nope." *They all responded in Unison. Jason made his way up to Garrick and tapped his shoulder. "What the hell do you want!?" WHAM! Jason punched the marine as hard as he could.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 7, 2009)

"Yes, we did!" Mesona exclaimed, though she wasn't sure if she should divulge on who did most of the work or not. "The target has been apprehended." she said proudly, acting as if she had participated in Froko's capture. With the fight over, all she could feel was a sense of relief and a bit of exhiliration from the event.

"Are you al--" Mesona stopped abruptly when she saw Jason daringly take a sock at Garrick. She let out a shocked, wheezing gasp, painted with a mixture of disbelief and fear at the pirate's boldness. _'He's... He's going to be a splatter on the wall!'_ she thought, gawking all the while. What a fool; if Mesona didn't know any better she would've thought he was trying to commit suicide.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2009)

_With Prince....._


Prince layed in the snow, eyes half closed. "It seemed like a good idea at them time," he muttered to himself. As an unknown pirate socked Garrick, he winced in sympathy. That looked like it hurt. He tried to struggle up into a sitting position, but falls in a heap back into the snow. "Crap....maybe someone will find me here..... Note to self," he murmurs, as he falls into unconsiousness. "Never leap through a cloud of volcanic ash...."

_With Kent...._

"1," said Goro softly. "2.....3." He sprinted forward, and Kent and Jorma followed. Kent shifted into Hybrid mode, slamming the full force of his body into the one who had insulted him. Goro attempted to hamstring the other one, but only succeded in knocking him off balance.

"Gogogogogogogogo!" Kent shouted at Jorma, who sprinted into the hut.

"Well," muttered the Lieutenant Kent had attacked. "It appears that young one seeks to test his skills against our master. "Alas, he is doomed to fail."

"Hey Jackass," said Kent. "Shut the hell up." He punched him as hard as he could, sending him sprawling.

"Insolent fool!" The Lieutenant said, a vein bulging. "I shall show ye my true power! Hybrid point!" He began to shift and contorted, turning into....

"Panda man?" asked Kent.

"That is definately a panda," said Goro.

"Silence, fool," said the other Lieutenant. "I art thou opponent. I art the polar bear!"

"Lame...." muttered Goro, bringing up his sword.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 7, 2009)

V watched Jason punch Garrick in the face.  A knife was in his hand in an instant, and he was about to stride over to deal with Jason when he saw no one was paying attention to Froko.  After glancing around to make sure no one was looking V headed over to the Logia.  V grabbed Froko's hair and hoisted him up, then placed his knife against Froko's throat.  "Your death will be most enjoyable," V whispered to the pirate as he prepared to slit his throat.  

OC noticed V heading away from the group.  OC realized this was his chance.  He shadowed V to the Logia.  When V lifted the Logia up, OC pulled his pistol out his jacket.  He snapped down the safety and took careful aim.  If he missed this shot, there was no guarantee he could make another.  He moved his index finger onto the trigger and prepared to fire.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 7, 2009)

The battle was over. Froko had been defeated, done in by the combined teamwork of pirate and marine. 
"*KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO! You may have beaten me, but Lord Bahuk isn't the guy who likes his vassals getting beaten! KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO!KYOHOKYOHOKYOHO!*"

By the time Rek had finished converting their weapons, Froko had been beaten. The noble was quite amused by this, but he was not surprised given their skill, though he did not expect them to work well together.

"Excellent work from all of you." He said as he and Jun walked up to them. "Expect a huge reward from both my family and the marine brass for your victory, Sir Garrick." He tells the marine. "Of course everyone will get what they deserve, but first I believe you should all enjoy yourselves for the moment." Rek walks up to Annie with a nonchalant smile. "Shin lost. I'll see you at 8. Be sure to wear something comfortable, my dear Annie." Jun heard every word Rek uttered, but oddly she didn't strike the world noble. "Well then, if anyone needs me I'll be sipping tea."

Jun and Rek walked away from the group, with Jun giving Annie concerned glances. When the two were out of earshot from the others they began to converse on important matters.

"Is she really going after his brother?"

"Indeed. That girl will kill herself if she's not stopped."

"And what, may I ask, will you do to prevent her from going after such a killer?"

"I have my ways, my dear Jun."

"And should those methods fail? Annie is quite a persistent woman."

"They will not."

For a moment Rek's casual, mocking tone faded away, replaced by a strong, serious voice. 

"If it comes down to it, I'll not hesitate to use my blade."

"I hope not, my dear Jun, I hope not."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 7, 2009)

A week and had passed. It was night. Waffle was sleeping like a baby in his hospital bad. Tomorrow was a big day. He finally was going to be released. Unfortunately, he was in no condition to fight or sail. As a matter of fact, he could hardly walk. All of those beating and narrow victories had caught up to him. His face was filled with deep, thick scars. The same with his chest. But those scars were already there. That's why he wore the robe to hide them. Only his legs were blemish free. His back had but one imperfection. It was a stab wound he got long ago by someone who betrayed him. But that's neither here no their.

 He had earned the doctor's forgiveness and they got along just fine. The nurse formed a larger bond with Waffle. In fact, most of the staff liked him. The town was indifferent about him. He did save them, but they all figured that the island's champion, Brian could have done just as good. Half of the towns folk actually think he did wrong. It was with reason though. They watched Brian grow-up. Every day he waited for a fight with meaning. Not only that but a challenge. When one arrived, some outsider robbed it from him. But they were clueless to the fact that someone stronger then the both of them was on the island just hours before the attacker came.

But back to the story. In the shadow of the dark, there was an intruder. He sneaked his way around the hospital, tip toeing, using the darkness as a camouflage. He sneaked over to a closet where all of the medicine was held. It was all gone in the morning.

Waffle awoke late in the morning. He could sense confusion. He got up out of his bed and slowly walked outside of his room, into a hallway. He saw his nurse, nurse Blakseley.

What happened out here? What's with all of the commotion?

"We were robbed!" She said in distress. Nothing like this has ever happened before. No one is sinister enough to steal medicine, "He left a note on the table ...he said he will sell the medicine back."

He would sell it back? For how much?

"1 beri. To be delivered in an abandoned shed on the other side of town."

I don't follow.

"The crook also wants you to deliver it. It's obviously a ploy to get you secluded, but who?"

Someone who hates me. Someone like-

"I know who you're thinking of. It's not Brian. He's fully aware of your situation. Look, he is a man wih honor. He wanted to wait until you were at your best to challenge you."

I understand. When does this need to be delivered by?

"Midnight."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 7, 2009)

The Little Tree Pirates watch Jason deliver a punch right to Garrick, who now sits there, steam coming off of him, "Hey! I wana' turn!" He speed walks up to them and before Garrick can burst out in anger he delivers a punch to his face as well, strangely leaving a monkey shaped bruise...

"Why you little!" Garrick prepares to attack but then Bolt walks over, "Heh, I'm the most feared by the marines so this'll do the trick!" He delivers a punch of his own, "Oi, I wana shot-" he trips and his guitar swings off and smacks Garrick in the face as well. 

"Hold on! The captain gives the final blow!" He throws a punch, "No the Greatest!" James gives another one, "No the most feared and best looking!" he gives one of his own and they keep going in a circle of punches to the giant marine.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 7, 2009)

OC was about to pull the trigger when Gilmont slammed the blunt side of his spear on OC's head.  However, the trigger was still pushed and the bullet spat out of OC's pistol, striking V in the arm. "Agghh!" V dropped the knife next to Froko's neck.  Froko slumped back down onto the ground.  V kicked his body over and picked up his knife.    

V stared at Froko for a second but decided to deal with him later.  Holding his arm and wincing, he stuck a knife and pried the bullet out, causing blood to pour out everywhere.  V then headed over to OC and Gilmont.  

OC raised his gun at Gilmont, but Gilmont swung his spear like a quarterstaff and knocked OC onto the ground.  OC attempted to get up, but the blade of Gilmont's spear was at his throat.  "I'll forget this since this is supposed to be a peaceful holiday gathering.  Next time, I will impale you," Gilmont said to OC.  Around a half an hour ago, a strange sense of freedom and confidence had fallen over Gilmont.  Gilmont didn't know how or why.   

Gilmont turned towards V.  "That goes for you as well." V simply stared at Gilmont, not saying a word.  After several seconds of staring, V spun around and headed for *The Dark Justice*, clutching his arm as he did so.  Gilmont removed the spear from OC's throat and OC got up, picked up his pistol and headed to his crew.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2009)

Garrick is lost in his own personal reverie, envisioning in his mind being pinned by Admiral Akainu himself with the Medal of Honor and Bravery as befitting a true hero of Justice such as Garrick. *Wham!* One of the Pirates punches Garrick in the jaw. 

"Huh!?" he exclaims, he barely felt the punch at all and he glares at this scum of an excuse for a Human being. Then out of no where two other Pirates start attacking him and whats more they seem to be in a pissing contest over who is more fearsome. Well fuck this! thinks Garrick. As they both throw another salvo of punches, Garrick intercepts their punches and pulls them them inwards towards his massive frame.  

He grabs the Monkey boy and the slightly inbred looking fellow with the Sai's by the scruff of their necks and then smashes their faces into each other, creating a thunderous bone crunching sound *CRUNCH!* "YOU SHOULD'VE QUIT WHILE YOU WERE AHEAD!!!!" he bellows at them and then he dropkicks the two dazed Pirates back at the filthy swine who had originally punched him, toppling him backwards into the snow.  

Garrick crosses his arms and stares at not just the Little Tree Pirates but all the Pirates assembled. "I had forgotten about you scum and you probably just could've escaped while you had the chance....but now we get to do things the easy way! All you fuckers are going to Impel Down with that goddamn old man!!!" 

The Marine Commander pulls back his shirt sleeve revealing a baby Den Den Mushi on his wrist and activates it, "Commence Operation Cleansweep..." he mutters into the device. *"Affirmative..."* responds a voice on the other end. Suddenly over the horizon of the ocean *The Dark Justice* appears and thunderous explosions can be heard echoing from the ship. A second later explosions erupt all around the Pirates and the resort area. The powerful 40 long cannons of the Marine Warship fire with mechanical efficiency within seconds of each other.  

"GYAHAHAHAHA!!!" laughs Garrick maniacally as the bombardment fills the air. In the distance, a flotilla of 20 mini attack ships stream out of the Marine warship each boat containing 12 heavily armed Marines fresh and ready for combat. 

Garrick looks over at Rek and nods, "We'll avoid you and your entourage of course, gyahahahaha!!" he says with a laugh. Any other time Garrick would personally kill Rek himself but Garrick has a promotion riding on this and doesn't want to ruin it. The Marine Commander looks at his watch and rubs his chin, "Hmm..you Pirate scum have got about 5 minutes before my cannons sink all your ships!" he says casually and on cue the bombardment carves its way towards the docks. 

In reality Garrick is no mood to chase rookies, the Logia has satiated him for now, and he want to file the report as soon as possible. There will always be another day for these fools. 

_It's a good day to be a Marine_...thinks Garrick.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 8, 2009)

Though Shin hated to say it, especially because all of the Garrick punching he had seen going on looked very inviting and he was about to join in but Shin was not only not in the mood the stay on this Odaforsaken island but he didn't want his Infinite get damaged again, something that seemed very likely with this Buster Call knock off going on.

"Shin's lords of the underworld. Retreat!!"He always mentally refered to the crew with such a title, or other yet similar ones."Head back to the Infinite Injustice, I'll kill that ponytailed bastard(Rek ofcourse) some other time, the gorilla(Garrick) will have to wait as well."The young swordsman made sure to check whether his crew was complete and that the damaged Alph had joined up with them.

Though he didn't feel like retreating before getting a rematch with Garrick, his defeat by that man was not long ago and the gap between the two did not seem much smaller, it might've even grown."I've slacked off."He mumbled to himself, those that knew him could honestly say that Shin had done none of the sorts but the boy was tough on himself and even all those new techniques he had created weren't enough he needed much more raw physical strength among other things, he would train even harder from this point on.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

Clemens get to her feet with the help of a Marine Medic. She looks at Mesona, "Time to go..." she mutters. Then she shrugs off the Medic and points at the wounded Prince, "I'm fine! Help him instead..." she commands, even though Clemens feels as if she will faint at any moment. As the Medic runs off towards Prince, Clemens looks at Mesona in the eyes, "We'll make a Marine of you yet..." she tells her, "And where the bloody hell is Hawthorne, we need to leave!!" she exclaims looking around in every direction. 

"Here..." says Hawthorne and he hands Annie a file full of classified documents. "I had to call in quite a few favors to get   some of that information," he tells her. 

Annie nods with a grateful face, "I really appreciate it fella..." and she chuckles, "You know you're too nice to be a Marine!" Hawthorne grins, "Hmm...I'd like to think that I'm just the right type of Marine that this world needs," he replies, "So long Gun Genius," Sabra hisses from around his neck as well and the Marine races away to rendezvous with his squad.  

The gunslinger runs off towards Rek and catches up with him, "Sorry fella I'm gonna have to take a rain check on that date. Another time though!" she blows a kiss towards Rek and runs off to catch up with her crew.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 8, 2009)

At Clemens' comment, Mesona's eyes sparkled and she brought her balled fists to her chest in delight. "You-you really think I can become a good Marine?! ... D-does that mean I don't have to clean toilets?!" she exclaimed, but slapped her hands over her mouth when she realized that might've been too loud. She rubbed the back of her head and scurried on board with the rest of the crew, somewhat relieved that things had settled down. She watched as the medics carried Prince away and followed after Marcos and co. onto the ship. She was glad everyone turned out to be okay, even though they were not the friendliest bunch of people around.

"Lt. Clemens, I'll try my best!" she declared, smiling a real grin for the first time to her Marine superior. Even though she was rather klutzy and inept, she belonged with the crew.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

Clemens nods at Mesona as she boards the personnel boat, "Yes I'm sure you'll try you're best..." she responds, though in her mind she thinks that Mesona won't survive outside of a week but then again anything is possible she supposes, "Also there's nothing I can do about Toilets, not my department..." 

All the officers and their subordinates board the craft and Garrick is the last to stride onto the deck with a captured Froko in his grip. The old man is restrained by Seastone Handcuffs and Garrick roughly tosses him into a corner. As the boat sets off, suddenly Hawthorne appears and leaps aboard the railing just in time.

"Where the fuck were you?" Garrick asks Hawthorne. Hawthorne stands at attention, "Taking care of some loose ends sir..." the Lieutenant replies. Garrick shrugs, "Meh..." he responds, his mind is on other things. The boat sails with all due speed back towards *The Dark Justice*, all the while the Warships thunderous Cannons continue to bombard the docks.

Suddenly Garrick's Den Den Mushi rings and he answers, "Who the fuck is this?" asks Garrick. A refined voice answers, "Ahhh...I see the etiquette lessons still a have not improved your manners," replies the voice which Garrick recognizes as Ruru. "Bah! Go to hell you old broken down wastrel! This is an official Marine channel what do you want!?" 

"Lord Rek humbly requests that you cease bombardment..." Ruru replies in a slightly irritated voice, "He says that your promotion will be in jeopardy if you continue." 

Garrick fumes with anger and curses under his breath, "Well tell that little sissy that the hero of Justice does as he pleases!!!" and Garrick cuts off the line. After several seconds of brooding he orders the halting of the bombardment. 

"When I make Fleet Admiral some changes are going to made in this bitch, you can be sure of that!!!" he hollers to no one in particular as the boat docks with *The Dark Justice*.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2009)

The continuous bombardment wakes Prince up, and he gazes strangely at the Dark Justice leaving. "I do believe that's my ship......Shit! Hey! Hey! Wait UP!" he shouts, struggling to stand. "Shishitshitshit! Wait! Wait!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2009)

"KACHA- HELLO? HELLO? HOW'S IT GO!" A voice echoed through the island. "Sir! you don't need to shout!!!" Another voice echoes. "Oh ho ho! i did not know!" The voice continues. "This is Captain Fairu! I'm here to tail you!" He laughs. "Sir... you're doing the rhyming again...." The other voice sighs. "I've come for the little tree pirates! I don't care about the rest of you irates!" 

Soon a weird best is seen running through the snow, It's large, white and resembles a furry rhinosaurus with a speaker for a horn. Captain Fairu is standing proudly on top of the beast, with another man holding the Denden mushi. "To north blue! That's the place for you!" Fairu jumps off the beast.

"Shame, A shame. You do not live up to your name!" He shook his head and walked over to the beaten little tree pirates. "Come peacefully or i shall act beastaly!" They all sweat drop. "It's... It's his devil fruit....." The other marine sweatdropped.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 8, 2009)

V headed straight to his room, holding his injured arm.  Two marines were walking by him.  When they saw him, they began to whisper.  V's arm moved in a flash.  In less than one second, the two marines were lying on the ground with blood pouring out of their throats.  

V grabbed one them and threw him overboard.  He then tore off the other one's shirt to make a bandage for his bleeding arm.  Once he completed this task, he threw that marine overboard as well.  V was about to enter his room and when he bumped into a white haired officer.  "Petty Officer Corona.  I suggest you get out of my sight now unless you want to end up like your two comrades."  

Gilmont swaggered up onto the Absolute Justice, filled with joy for some unknown reason.  Something had happened that made him feel free.  An idea popped into Gilmont's head.  He headed over to the communications room and pushed the communications officer out of the way.  He began to speak into the central dendenmushi.  

"Your attention please!  At twelve o'clock tonight, could all of the marines please head up onto the main deck for a celebration of our recent victory! Beer will be on the house.  Also, don't miss Gilmont Goodfellow's nursery rhyme rap dance!" Gilmont shouted into the loudspeaker.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2009)

A little later-

"Haha!" Captain fairu finishes putting Handcuffs on all the little tree pirates. "What facilities are open, To get these guys to lose hopen?" The other marine sighed. "He's rhyming again." Jason falls to the ground. "Urgh..." James doesn't look so hot either. "Seastone.. bastards!" He shouts trying to hit them. 

"I've been arrested by ya marines before." Rex laughed. "Don't be feelin too weak." His legs wobbled as he walked towards Fairu's ship. "Jason!" Eve tried to run over to him. "Ohohoho! that's a no go!" The captain held a blade to her Neck. "Bring the captain to my quarters! The rest can go to horters." The marines sweatdrop. "that made no sense."

"Captain! i've got the list of prisons open! Two of our biggest have recieved heavy damages and are still being repaired. So we'll have to send them to.. Well, Ancient tower is the closet.. But.." Fairu smiled. "The tower of old shald hold the pirates bold!" He walked off towards his ship. "He... He's rhyming again...."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 8, 2009)

Petty officer Maxi Corona had only arrived on the Dark Justice a few days ago, his unreliability was the reason why he had been ordered to not set foot on the island and instead continue with his tasks around the ship, his superiors believed that allowing Maxi to participate could not only ruin their chances at promotions and the other rewards they were promised.

Bored out of his mind, he intentionally bumped into a particular person he recognized.The man was known as V, probably the biggest psycho on board and someone with who could have some fun.

"Petty Officer Corona. I suggest you get out of my sight now unless you want to end up like your two comrades."  

"Ah no need to be such a grouch sir."Though he was smiling like always, he was cautious enough to place his left hand in his cloak and grabbed two cross-shaped knives while he activated his cloak at the same time.Though it appeared as if was done playingly and on it's own account. The cloak formed a head, with that mane that would remind you of an oversized crown and the mask that functioned as a clasp before now moved to the right until it formed the face of the cloak.

The face's mouth opened and formed something that seemed like a tongue which was then stuck out to V.
"Sorry about that sir, my little friend has a mind of it's own you know."He said to V."But tell me, was it fun out there?....I want to know EVERYTHING."


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 8, 2009)

V was disgusted at the officer's impudence.  How a man like him could make it to Taskforce Absolute Justice he would never understand.  V stared at the marine for several seconds.  He needed some time to calm down after OC's shooting.   

But then the cloak turned formed a mask and waggled its tongue at V.  That was it.  V was sick of being ordered around and made fun of.  Gilmont had just ordered him around recently, and this young punk thought he could make fun of V.  V grabbed Corona by the throat and slammed him against the wall of ship.  "The only thing you need to know is that I am extremely pissed right now and if just one more word comes out of your insolent mouth I will tear out your tongue."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 8, 2009)

Mesona eeped when she saw V pin Corona to the wall. She didn't know the latter very well, but she knew that anyone in V's clutch was probably a victim... maybe one of the innocent and cute-bunnies-and-cuddlies kind. She thought twice about interjecting but she was afraid that Garrick would make her clean up bloodstains in addition to washing toilets.

"Um, h-hey! No need to be so violent... We're all friends here, r-right?" she stammered, donning a nervous smile on her face as she raised her hands in a defensive motion. She avoided eye contact with V.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2009)

Prince wakes up to a bright light shining on his face.

"Oda forgive, he's awake."

"How is he even alive?"

"What in Oda's name is going on?" Prince muttered, wincing as pain assulted him from all sides.

"You're all right now ensign. Somehow you managed to drag yourelf onto the boat before we got too far away. Are you hurt?"

"Yes...."

"Sorry, wrong question. How much does it hurt?"

"Alot."

"Good."

"Good?" Prince asked.

"It means none of your nerves have been severed. You could've died you know. You're a very lucky boy."

"Really," muttered Prince as he faded back into sleep.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 8, 2009)

V dropped Corona onto the floor.  He turned towards Mesona.  "If you want make friends with someone, you should have joined another crew.  I think its time I weeded out all of the marines unfit for Absolute Justice.  Starting now." 

A knife appeared in each of V's hands.  He was about to attack Mesona when he heard an announcement resounding throughout the ship. "Your attention please! At twelve o'clock tonight, could all of the marines please head up onto the main deck for a celebration of our recent victory! Beer will be on the house. Also, don't miss Gilmont Goodfellow's nursery rhyme rap dance!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2009)

_With Kent...._

"Take this Panda man!" Kent shouts. "Tora Tora claw!" He leaps forward and jabs out with a wickedly long claw, drawing a long cut up the panda's arm.

"It appears thou hast injured me," he replied calmly. "The wound is not grevious, however, and my duty to my god is absolute."

"Stupid Polar bear!" Shouts Goro as he deals him a stinging blow. "Where's your flase god now?! Hail Oda!"

"Tora Tora Flash!" Shouts Kent, appearing behind the Panda-man. "Tora Tora roar!" 

"Bear point," The panda says calmly, shifting to full bear form and dodging the attcack.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 8, 2009)

Maxi's smile never faded and he had to fight hard to resist the temptation of attacking his rather not so official superior, it would probably result in having to call in every last favor his father owned to the WG and that was somthing Maxi wasn't wishing for. But then someone else interrupted them and V's killing intent was focused on someone else.

V's released Maxi and the Petty Officer quickly moved to step in between V and the female, he was not nearly done having his fun have nor did he intend to get this girl take away his fun.The cloak shifted itself into it's armor form, covering his hands with it's gloved cloak form and the hood formed itself over Maxi's head while the mask moved over to cover part of his face."No, need to pick on sweet little girls sir."He told the other masked marine."To be honest I find this behavior very unbecoming of a superior...Sir."


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 8, 2009)

"To be honest, I don't give a flying fuck about what you think." A fire had entered V's eyes.  He was starting to enjoy himself again.  Ever since the fight with "Krillon" V had felt a bit down.  It didn't help matters when Taskforce Absolute Justice was next stationed at an island where they couldn't kill anyone.   

Unlike Corona, V had no worries if he killed his fellow officers.  Garrick would not lose a wink of sleep over two dead marines who did follow Absolute Justice.  He raised his hands and attacked the white haired officer.  His left knife slashed straight at the young marine's throat.  His right knife slashed at the marine's swordhand.    

V braced one of his feet.  He knew if he missed these attacks, he would be fighting a dangerous battle.  With his injured arm, it would be difficult for him to ward off the attacks of two close ranged attackers in cramped quarters like these.  If the attacks did not succeed, V would attempt to go closer and snap Corona's wrist.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2009)

On the Desert Island Eden2-

CRUNCH! A bone is crushed beneath a black boot. "Pff. The hell are we doing here." a blob of spit sizzles on the desert floor. "There seems to be a pirate crew threatening the town." A female voice responds. The only thing visible is a massive crossbow, long dark green hair flowing over it. "I'll eliminate them all."

A male voice growls. Two figures walk past a dead palm tree and towards an old western style saloon. BOOM! A tall, toned man with black hair tied back, a bang hanging in front and a marine uniform bursts into the saloon. Behind him is a shorter women with long green hair and a massive crossbow. "My name is captain Ken Gensan. Anyone who flies a jolly rodger step up now or you're all going to prison."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 8, 2009)

"S-Sorry! Sorry sorry sorry sorry!" Mesona stuttered, stumbling into a wall. She almost felt like crying--V was so scary! _'Why, Oda...? Why am I always in a place with dangerous people?'_ She quivered, watching Corona and V start to go at it.

She wished there was just ONE Marine who wasn't intent on slicing her head off for her lack of competence (or even just because). Marcos and The Five were a point, but everyone else made her almost break down in tears. Especially Garrick. And sometimes Clemens. On occasion Hawthorne. But most of all V. And from the looks of it, it seemed like Corona was going on her list, too. She wanted to edge away while V and Corona had their skirmish, but her legs felt like jelly, too paralyzed with nervousness to move. Her eyes were wide, watching the scene in front of her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 8, 2009)

The young Corona's smile became ever larger AS V initiated his attack, though his cloak wouldn't completely stop the blades, both of gloved hands reached out to block the knives aimed at his throat and sword arm.The blades cut trough his gloves but it managed to stop the blades enough so that slashed the palms of his hands slighly.As blood dripped from his wounds he ordered his cloak to form a hand of it's own and it gripped the injurry on V's arm that he gained from that shot.

The pain made his adrenaline rush and by now he was laughing loudly while his cloak pushed down into the bullet wound as hard as possible before Maxi pushed V away from him, the hand that the cloak formed let go and withdrew itself into the cloak again and Maxi quickly took a few steps back in order to draw weapons of his own. Three cross throwing knives were drawn with his left while his right grabbed the longsword.

"Tsk Tsk, You do realize you'll get me into trouble if you force me to kill you....."He later added."Sir."


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 8, 2009)

V winced as Maxi grabbed his injured arm.  He slid back and sheathed his knives before pulling out two more in one hand in order to counter Corona's.  V's other hand was ready to reach into his left boot for another knife should Corona decide to come at close range.  V readied his arm to throw the two knives at Corona's face.  

"Tsk Tsk, You do realize you'll get me into trouble if you force me to kill you....."He later added."Sir." "You do realize no one will care when I kill you?" V paused for a second.  "Whelp." 

If Corona decided to throw the knives, V would throw his knives at him before jumping out of the way.  However, if the impudent bastard kept chattering V would purposely throw his knives to one side and then reach behind his back with his empty hand and whip a smaller knife at the white haired marine.  In the rare possibility that Corona would change to his longsword and come in close range, V would slash at his throat using the hidden knife in his left boot.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 8, 2009)

Marcos had headed straight to his cabin after his superiors ordered the crew back to the ship, The Five in tow he heared their small yawns of exaustion, it had been a long day. Digging through his trunk he pulled out five pairs of button up pajamas, each one having thin vertical stripes of a different color. 

"Sit..." He ordered, and The Five realizing what time it was complained in vain, not wanting to miss the party. He forced each one into their respective pj through the whines of _"Not Sleepy..."_, _'But the party~"_, and the always present _ 'Nooooooooo!~_. Eventually, their will wittled down, The Five gave into sleep and all where left snoozing in Marcos' bunk as he went back on deck.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 8, 2009)

-With De-

He waited in line for hours, to register for the fighting competition. He was finally first in line.

Hi. De D. Dee, registering for the tournament. 

"Just sign your name on this piece of paper, sir," Some rude, old, fat, high school dropout said with a rude tone.

Ok, De wrote his name on the registration sheet.

"Where are your proof papers?"

My what?"

"Proof papers! What are you stupid. If you don't have them get out of the line!" De looked behind him, there was no one there, "look, are you gonna' stand there all day? I got people to help."

Help with what? Giving people a model of what they shouldn't be in life? De muttered under his breath.

"I'm sorry did you say something?"

Look, what are these proof papers you're talking about.

"Proof papers. You get them as soon as you turn 18 on this island. Then you show them to me and you get to fight in this tournament."

But I'm not from this island.

"Sorry. The policy is all foreigners have to show them. Natives however, don't have to show them however."

But how do I get them if I'm not a native? And what's the point of having them if you're a native but don't need to use them?

"Not my problem. And because it's part of the system. And I can't make one exception."

Will the world explode?

"No. But society crumbles. And I may not get my 20beri bonus at the end of the week."

You are going to let me register or I will kill you!!!

"In that case sir, I can make an exception."

-With Freddy's skeleton.-

"Where is Jimi's dumpster anyways?"



> You are going to let me register or I will kill you!!!



"Got it."

-With Kara, Freddy's muscles, and Gonzalez-

"The flier says the winner gets to challenge Jimi Bane for his dumpster. I want to kick his ass for leaving all of us. ...And for not telling me he was back on the island." Freddy's muscles wanted to tell Kara that Jimi wasn't on the island, but had no way of doing it.

"Who is us?" Gonzalez asked with a mild curiosity.

"A long time ago, Jimi's only ambition was to kill a man named Turner. I don't know how much you know about Jimi, Freddy, and I, but long story short, Turner is a very bad, extremely strong, person who conducted genetic experiments on us. Every day one of the many test subjects were injected with something new. The three of us are the only experiments that worked. Anyways, I got injected with my serum, that I don't want to talk about what it does. Then the next day, Jimi was injected with his. It increased his already immense strength tenfold. With that power, he was able to grab me and escape. Later Jimi went insane due to his serum  Freddy on the other hand, was in a different lab. We didn't even knew he existed until a short while ago."

"That doesn't sound so bad to me. Getting a serum that makes you fight better."

"You wouldn't think so. But when we were in his custody he did bad, evil things. But enough about that. So one day, Jimi decided to get a small group of tough pirates together to fight Turner. I was with him of course. When we were sailing over to different islands to get other members, we got our first and strongest addition, Clubs. Then on the first island we got two more powerful additions, Dwight, and Laura."

"Sounds perfectly fine to me."

"There's more to the story. We agreed to help Dwight and Laura defend their homeland against a person named Boston and some of his companions. Dwith came very close to dying. Clubs came even closer to being poisoned to death. And Jimi, he had an insane relapse in the middle of his fight. He won it, but after it was over, he left all of us. For no reason."

"And now he's back..." Freddy's muscles again wanted to tell them that it wasn't him. But he couldn't.

You are going to let me register or I will kill you!!!

"Is that De D. Dee?!" Kara asked exited.

"Oh, yeah. He's a buffoon." Gonzalez said as the rolled hereyes.

"Yup. That he is."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2009)

Dante and Shinpachi were oddly placed between the spikes.

"Where's everyone gone?" Shinpachi asked his cheek pressing against Dante's

*"Dunno. They all left us."* Dante replied, *"One thing is for sure, this is not cool. I don't even know why we were taking part in it."*

"Because you were bored." Shinpachi said pressing his cheek further into Dante's as the spike got closer, the same thing was happening to Dante. They were completely surrounded by spikes and were caught as if they were in some game of twister. 

Gintoki and Sougo sat on the sides and watched the two, laughing their asses off

"Ahahaha! Dante! How's your date?! Hope he puts out on the first date." Gintoki laughed hysterically

*"Yeah! Well at least we slept with women last night!"* Dante quipped back, *"You had some she male clinging to you last night."*

"She-male?!" Sougo laughed so hard he vomited

"Hey! It's easy to be fooled when they have surgery. How would you possibly know that she had a snake in the grass?!" Gintoki shouted back

*"I dunno. Maybe it was the stubble!"* Dante said laughing but ending up scratching his arm with the spike. 

"Stubble?!" Sougo almost died

"I was drunk!" Gintoki said scratching his head. "Well, doesn't matter cos I got a free bar pass from him." He smiled. All three "oohed"

*"Well first things' first we gotta get out of here. Sougo you have your bazooka right?"* Dante said.

"Uh...I'm not sure that's a good idea." Shinpachi said looking at the drunken man with the heavy artillary

*"Oi! Where you aiming? Aim for the wall. The WALL! Sougo aim for..."*

The sentence was cut short by a huge blast that decimated the wall, the spikes and Shinpachi and Dante, leaving them as charred carcasses on the ground

"Well I'm sure as hell not carrying them." Gintoki said walking away, Sougo doing the same, "To the bar!!" they shouted.

*"Kill...you... I swear to god..."* Dante said clawing his way forward with Shinpachi on his back


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2009)

"Ensign....ensign, you're still hurt. You shouldn't be walking around yet. You're still hurt."

"Do I look like I give a damn?" Prince asked coldly. When the nurse fialed to respond, he elaborated.

"Look. I hurt. There's a party. At a party, there is beer. Beer makes me stop hurting. Therefore, I am going to the party, and getting ridiculously drunk." Then he walked out of the room. As he passed a hallway, he noticed two dead bodies, their throats cut.
"Looks like V's back to normal," Prince muttered to himself. He trumped up on the deck, where the party had yet to be started.

"Ensign!" Said Garrick, greating him heartily. "I see you got here early to celebrate my promotion!"
"Beer."
"Right over there...but the party doesn't start for a few hours and..." Prince ignored him and immediately grabbed two beers, chugging them down. The another. And another and another. On and on and on....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

As Corona and V engage in their battle suddenly a large mirror separates the two combatants, "ENOUGH!!" yells Clemens. The lady Marine looks incredibly worn out and she leans against the wall for support, "KEEP THIS UP AND I'LL INFORM GARRICK. MAYBE YOU'D RATHER DEAL WITH HIM THEN! SAVE THE KILLING FOR PIRATES NOT EACH OTHER!" 

She stares at V knowing that its just his foolish male pride that has been injured, he's like a wounded beast that has been denied his kill, "You know my influence with Garrick, so don't push the issue..." she says with a hint of menace in her voice but then suddenly Clemens eyes roll back in her head and she collapses to the floor.

Elsewhere on the ship Garrick grabs the last beer from Prince's hand and crushes it with his thumb and forefinger. "I don't like drunks in my crew and if you emulate Commander Gilmont you're gonna be drinking beer out of a straw for the rest of your days...GOT IT!!!" he hollers at him. 

Suddenly a Midshipman runs up to Garrick and salutes, "Sir there's a quarrel between V and Petty Officer Corona!" 

Garrick rubs his chin, "Petty Officer who!?" he asks, "BAH! No matter take me there!" he looks over at Prince and grabs him by the collar, "Follow me!"  and he stomps off towards the fracas.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 8, 2009)

The Petty Officer was about to throw his throwing knives at V before going in for the kill with his cross adorned longsword but the appearance of a large mirage and the red head stepping out from it made both combatants pause.
Junior lieutenant Beverly Clemens was her name, but mentally Maxi just referred to her as Kwik-E-Mart, the reason for this being the fact that like the convenience store chain from his native country was _open_ 24-7, so were the legs belonging to his redheaded superior.

He hadn't been here for a long time but he had heard more then enough rumors about her and a fellow Granpayasan serving on board told him that he nicknamed the woman Kwik-E-Mart since it seemed so appropriate yet the humor of it would be lost on everyone that had never heard of the convenience stores.

Slightly annoyed his armor receded and his cloak."Realeza Puntada."He said in his native tongue and his cloak formed two thin threads that started stitching the wounds on both his palms."Esta es muy aburrido." He continued in his native tongue as his wounds were being closed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2009)

Garrick stomps into the hallway and is shocked at the spectacle he sees before him, Clemens is laying on the floor and V and some white haired pansy looking fool are standing as if they were just locked in combat. "Holy Oda what the fuck is this!?!?" he hollers. As soon as he sees Clemens in such a state, he doesn't even think he just reacts. 

He slams both the white haired newcomer and V against the wall, and leers at them, "You fuckers wanna explain to me why one of my Lieutenants is unconscious on the floor!?" he growls, "You've both got 5 seconds....one...two..."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 9, 2009)

Mesona peeled herself from the wall and attended to Clemens once more. "I-I tried to stop them Sir!" Mesona wailed. She looked down worriedly at Clemens, who seemed greatly fatigued from over-exertion of her powers. "She really needs to get to a doctor, or at least a bed!" she said, looking up at Garrick and the other two troublemakers of the Marines.

She didn't know why she was so concerned--as a Marine she should have just handled the situation professionally and not have tried to intercept V and Corona's tussle (instead leaving it to the authorities), but it was supposedly too gripped in her naive nature. She hoisted the unconscious Clemens up by the arm to sling over her shoulder for support, frowning at her condition.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2009)

"I-I tried to stop them Sir!" Mesona wailed. Then the girl picks up Clemens. 

"Hmm?" Garrick looks down at Mesona questioningly and glares at her (he's not really angry with her....well correction he's actually angry at everyone but glaring is just his default mode one notch below heat vision and one notch above beady eyes).  Garrick nods his head, "Good job Melonia, at least someone here knows how to act civilized!" he bellows. Coming from Garrick this is indeed an ironic statement but no one would dare tell him this to his face, particularly not the 5 dead assistants before Mesona who Garrick had killed because they spit in his coffee. 

Meanwhile Garrick turns back towards the two funtime boys, V and the pansy white haired punk, and tightens his grip, "NOW WHERE WERE WE!?" he yells/asks, "Oh yeah....three.....four..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 9, 2009)

Though staring death in the face, like Maxi was currently doing as he was staring at Garrick, would be enough to wet their pants for most men, Maxi instead was excited and his seemingly permanent smile was still being displayed by him."To be honest sir."He replied to his superior."I personally have no idea how she ended up on the floor, after all I have no medical degree but what I do know is that neither me or V touched her."He was unsure whether this was true on V's part, though he hadn't done anything to her this time, they might've gotten to know each other a little better at one point, it seemed highly probable if even half of the rumors he heard were true.

"Like I said, I have no medical degree but my guess would be that she."Very subtly he placed emphasis on the next word."_Overexerted_ herself sir."This could be taken either way, but he himself was implying she was overexerting herself while lying down, well or in whatever manner she did it."Any other way I could be of assistance you sir?"He asked, referring to the fact that we still hoisted in the air by the man that was a giant compared to the crown prince.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 9, 2009)

Mesona guffawed at Garrick's declaration. She already had someone beneath her?! Out of shock she dropped Clemens like a rock to be handed to Garrick and raised her fists to her chest, eyes sparkling so that she resembled some kind of puppy dog. Her commander was finally respecting her!, she thought. She then heard, "and you can supervise him when you have to clean every bathroom on this ship!"

The girl held back tears of woe and accepted her promotion as it was. She glanced at her newly appointed "underling" and faltered. Having someone under her was all fine and dandy, but to have someone so scary and fight-loving was a bit sketchy to her. She never _commanded_ anyone before.

"Okay, uhh..." She racked her brain for what to order. "Go... get me a soda!" she finished lamely, unable to think of a better demand. She had to see if the whole "me above you" thing actually worked, first.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 9, 2009)

The giant of a man pushed Maxi on to the floor, though obviously not taking pleasure from this he couldn't help but still be excited, the strength this man had was unbelievable and Maxi had to restrain himself from testing himself against such an opponent.As exciting as that would be that would surely result in instant death or death by the hands of another marine shortly after.

"Very well sir."He replied respectfully before getting up and dusting himself off.This squad had an impressive selection of different psychos and this crown prince fit right in......His newly appointed 'superior' though did not.

"Go... get me a soda!"

She ordered him as Garrick left with Clemens in his oversized arms.With Garrick turned away he simply replied with."Very well, miss Melonia...Or was it Merana?"In his usual cheery voice but the expression of his face was very unlike the one usually displayed by him, he gave her a stern look and was glaring daggers at her.
After making sure V would not witness it,he placed two fingers at the left side of his neck before mimicking them slicing his throat, the international gesture of saying you will kill a person.

Suddenly his creepy smile returned and he winked at her before turning around turning around and walking away, supposedly to get that soda but he had no intention of actually doing so or whatever that she ordered him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2009)

Clemens groans slightly and her eyes flutter open. She is lying in a huge bed that is twice the size of a king sized bed, and the first thing that greets her is the giant face of Admiral Akainu. Clemens shrieks slightly at seeing the normally hooded Admirals unshrouded face, thankfully its only a large portrait that hangs above the base board of Garrick's bed. Clemens calms down, so I'm here...she thinks, the last thing she remembers is glaring at V and then everything went black. The lights in Garrick's bedroom are dim. 

"Gyahahahaha!" a familiar laugh echoes. "I had the same reaction when I saw his face for the first time as well..." mutters Garrick. He sits in a corner shrouded in darkness, looking at Clemens. Clemens rubs her forehead and sits up, "Ugh....I've never felt so tired from using my powers like this. What happened with V and Petty Officer Corona?" 

Garrick waves his hand as if they are of no concern, "BAH! I put them in line but I'm going to keep my eye on that Corona fellow. He thinks too much for his own good..." Then Garrick stands up and strides towards Clemens, "But enough about business now its time for us to settle other matters," and he looms over her at the edge of the bed. 

Clemens chuckles and shakes her head, "As you order my Commander....or should I say my Captain..." Clemens says in a seductive voice, she unbuttons her front shirt and crawls towards him with a smile on her face. Garrick laughs, "Damn right!.....CAPTAIN!" he says proudly then he smiles at Clemens, "How does Chief Lieutenant Beverly Clemens sound to you?" Garrick asks her. 

"It sounds like music to my ears..." replies Clemens softly as she wraps her arms around Garrick's thickly muscled neck. _And then Lt. Commander Beverly Clemens....then Commander....then Captain....and then the stars_ she thinks to herself, but she doesn't say it to Garrick. Suddenly Garrick moves his right hand in a blur and grabs Clemens by the throat, slamming her against the portrait of Akainu right above the base board of the bed. 

Clemens gasps for breath and her eyes widen with shock, Garrick leans his face within an inch of Clemens and he stares at her blankly, "I've been hearing rumors about you....and not good rumors either. Are you sleeping with another Marine on this ship?" he asks her. Clemens knows that her life hangs in the balance of this next question. _Time to put on the performance of your life girl,_ Clemens thinks. She looks at Garrick square in the face and tears fall out of her eyes, "I would never hurt you Commander. I live to serve only you...Its just that the men aboard don't respect a Woman of authority so they spread rumors. I have never slept with anyone on this ship but you....." she reaches out a trembling hand and caresses his cheek. Garrick considers her face carefully as if studying it and he frowns (which is a miracle among miracles) then lets her go. Clemens falls to the bed and gasps for air, coughing violently. 

"I'm sorry..." Garrick mutters. Clemens looks up at Garrick with a tear stained face and smiles, "I forgive you," she replies but inwardly she can't believe that she's still alive. Garrick sidles next to Clemens in bed and embraces her, "Oh wait hold on!" he exclaims and he reaches one arm up to turn over the portrait of Admiral Akainu, "Okay that's better..." he mutters and he leans over Clemens. Clemens learned two things after this encounter with Garrick, one to be much more careful about her dealings and two that she had the monster known as Garrick wrapped around her finger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2009)

Prince watches with a strange kind of drunken detachtment as Garrick finishes the fight between V and Corona.
"Thish," he says to himself. "Ish a funny shhip." He then staggers down the hallway.
Soon,he stumbles across a peculiar scene. Clemens is lying in bed, embracing Garrick. He slightly considers walking in there, but laughs quietly and shakes his head. "Im not _that drun"_


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 9, 2009)

"Hey!"  A voice came from behind Mersona, as a hand clasped onto her shoulder, the exclamation was full of life which made it all the more surprising when she turned around to see Marcos. 

"A-are yuh-you gonna g-g-go to the party? Want to go with me? You didn't have a date or anything did you? You know, I've never noticed but you're kinda pretty!"  The questions fired off in quick succession, Marcos' expressions and gesticulations changing with each one as if a completely different person had taken over his body each time... or a different emotion. On the last question he had positioned his face so that it almost touching Mersona's, his head tilting from side to side, trying to look at her from all angles as if this was his first time seeing the girl.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 9, 2009)

It had been 3 days since the events at Aadvent. The Windy Dirge was en route to another island, one that Rek had wanted to visit after Aadvent. 

The World Noble was inside his study, sipping some tea Elza made for him. It wasn't as good as the one he normally drinks, but it was the thought that counts. "Jun's tea tastes much better. Well, at least Elza's tea is much more delicious than Annie's. Then again, her cherry was more delectable." Rek puts the cup down and begins to contemplate whose 'cherry' was more delectable, Annie's or Elza's. The noble drools a bit, lost in his thoughts.

"Milord, may I come in?" Rek returns back to reality and wipes the saliva from his lips. "Please, enter." Rek says, prompting Ruru to go inside. The old butler was much better now, and was already doing his duties. "The paper as you requested, milord." Rek takes the newspaper from Ruru and begins to read the headline. "ASH FIEND FROKO CAPTURED AFTER 40 YEARS ON THE RUN." Rek smirks a bit while Ruru rolls his eyes.

"_In a stunning battle, Ash Fiend Froko, wanted for hundreds of crimes against the World Government, was defeated captured 3 days ago by Task Force Absolute Justice. Witnesses say that Froko was defeated singlehandedly by Captain Zane Garrick...._"

"Captain? My,my, he hasn't been given a formal ceremony yet and already the media is calling him captain..."

"_....There were also reports that several pirate crews, identified as the Little Tree pirates, the Overkills, and that weird unamed crew, believed to be working under the Ash Fiend. These pirate crews are believed to have escaped after the Ash Fiend was defeated. Among his past charges, Froko was also charged with attacking the marine retirement island of Radfol, as well as threatening to attack the World Noble Rek Du Mortis and that other noble dude no one cares for..._"

At the infirmary, Matyr chokes on a piece of steak.

"_The Du Mortis Family expresses their gratitude to Captain Zane Garrick for protecting Lord Rek. The family released a statement, saying that "That Garrick deserves t'a wear a kilt fe'r i's manliness! As a token of mah apreciation I am sending Mr. Garrick a kilt of manliness t'a match wid da medals and bagpipe he'll be gettin'! _"

Rek chuckles a bit when he reads this. "Oh, father. You are so amusing." After reading the article on Garrick, Rek flips the paper, skimming through the various stories, until he finds one that takes his interest. "Uno strikes again, destroys marine base at Tori Island." Rek puts the paper down and takes a sip of tea. "My, my it seems someone's been busy." Rek thinks.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 9, 2009)

After V was dismissed by Garrick, he headed back to his room to get some time to rest and heal.  On the way there, he remembered he still had prisoners from the Crescent Moon tied up below decks.  He headed to a hallway which ended in a dead end and pushed in a plank.  The rest of the wall opened to a dimly lit staircase leading down the bottom of the ship.  V headed down the staircase, hoping the prisoners were still alive.   

_Several hours later..._ 

Gilmont was on deck, handing out beers to marines and shaking hands.  The night was cool and there was a slight breeze.  The moon was full and shining down on the deck.  Gilmont couldn't have hoped for weather better than this.   

The party was now in full swing.  Almost all of the marines were on deck, drinking and laughing.  Gilmont walked over to some of them, patting them on the back and engaging in conversation.  Gilmont was wearing a black shirt and jeans (size Super Mega Ultra X-large).  He hoped Garrick wouldn't care he was violating marine protocol.  Gilmont was really feeling good.  Even after seventeen bottles of beer, he wasn't tipsy in the least bit.   It was as if some burden had lifted from him.   

Gilmont got up onto a small stage he had set up earlier.  "Ladies and gentlemen, your attention please!" Everyone quieted and turned to Gilmont.  "You will be able to purchase hot dogs and hamburgers in a few minutes.  The singing and dancing will be again in about a half hour.  Thank you and have a great time!"   The marines were so focused on Gilmont they couldn't see the small skiff approaching *The Dark Justice*.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2009)

Heather leads the girls out of the hotel.  After the exhilarating dance from a couple of the pirates everything else was boring so they had decided to head back to the hotel for something to eat since most had gone with out since they had been paged.

“What the hell happened out here?” Heather said looking around in confusion.

“Looks like a battle of some sort…” Nikki said following Heather.

“I hope the guys are okay!”  Tony squeaked in worry as she looked around for them.  Her comment earned her a glare from Nikki and a roll of the eyes from Heather.

“Trust me.  I think it would take a lot more to hurt that hardheaded bunch…” Heather said with a chuckle.  “Keep that cat away from me…” she said glaring down at the beast.

“She won’t hurt you…” Tony said rushing forward to pick up the cat as she saw Heather’s leg move as if she was going to kick it.

“What’s that noise?”  Nikki said looking around in confusion.

“Sounds like cannons…” Tony said looking down toward the docks at the same time as the other girls.

“MY FUCKING SHIP!”  Heather screamed as she saw the marine ships firing at the docks.  

“And, I just got it fixed…” Tony said almost pouting as she stroked the cat.

“We have to go now!”  Heather yelled looking around.  “YOU BASTARDS BETTER GET TO THE SHIP OR WE ARE LEAVING YOU BEHIND!” she bellowed into the wind her voice echoing across the city as the girls ran for the ship.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2009)

_That's i_Prince smiles. He is drunk. He does not hurt. The party is in full swing. What could be better? He is however, not drunk enough to stop that little voice in the back of his head. He sighs, and stumblees over to a fodder officer standing on the edge of the boat.
"Grea...hic! Pary man, hu?" he asks.
"It's more fun than I've had in a while," the guy admits.
"Hey ma'...hey ma'....whaddya...hic! Whaddya know bout Clemens hu?" Whaddya know about her?"
"You're knew here, aren't you?"
"You...you...hic! betcha ma'. You betcha..."
"Clemens is an okay superior" the officer says. "They're are a..couple rumors about her though..."
"Like...hic! Like wha ma'? Like wha?" Of course, Prince wasn't half as drunk as he was pretending to be. people tend to be more open about secrets when they think you won't remember them in the morning.
"Well.." the officer said uncomfortably. "She's been rumored to...sleep with officers to get promotions...." 
_Thats it!_ thought Prince, things clicking together in his mind. _That's it!_


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2009)

*"My Heather radar is tingling..."* Dante said spinning towards the boat after a few drinks, a chokeslam to Sougo and song on the kareoke machine.

"Well it would....you had your antenna so far up her va..." Sougo said loading on more alcohol into a bag, before getting smacked on the head by Dante. Gintoki had run around all the rooms and got towels and bathrobes.

"They expect you to take them." he grinned. "Let's go, Shinpachi!"

They all ran out of the hotel after raiding the place, the hotel security not able to stop them, the waitresses almost managing to do so however.

"They changed uniform!" they shouted in unison and then carried on running

*"Man, that's a daring outfit and a half."* Dante said looking backwards. Sougo stuck his leg out causing Dante to fall onto his face.

*"What the hell was that for?!"* Dante shouted as Sougo sprinted off

"My foot slipped." he said 

"My foot is about to make you regress into your mother's uterus!" Dante yelled

"Hehe...he said uterus.." Gintoki said watching Dante sprint after Sougo, 

"What are you? Five?!" Shinpachi yelled, picking up the pace with Gintoki

They saw the Debauchery and a host of Marine ships. They leaped onto the ship.

*"Honey we're hooome!"* Dante yelled


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 9, 2009)

-With De & companions-

Everyone had found each other. Kara had no problem registering. Nor did Freddy. Right after he had a smooth registration De hd to say something.

Woah! How come he got to register so easily!?

"Because I already lost my bonus."

I need a drink. Then he left for a bar. The though didn't even go through his head that Kara was right in front of him.

Freddy's skin and muscles fused back together and he had a chat with Kara.

"So...you're Freddy Walker. I guess Jimi got you out."

"Yeah," He replied. He never liked talking about this subject but to someone who went through about the same thing it was different, "six months before I was broken Turner just abandoned us. Except for one guy who he took with him. Everyone else in captivity died before Jimi came. I was the only one left. And that's only because of my fruit. I can live without eating for a very long time."

"Well I guess you'll be glad to see him at the end of the tournament eh? I know I'll be glad to beat the crap out of him."

"Oh? What if I were to tell you Jimi isn't here?"

"That asshole! He left again! I'm gonna' kill him!"

"No, no, no. He was never here. I was with him until I met De and he stayed behind at a different island. Said he needed to take care of one last thing."

"Is that so? Like I trust you. I actually saw him once at a dance club a week ago. I was too pissed at him then to talk to him, but now I'm ready. ANd shame on you for trying to cover for him with a shitty excuse like that!"

"I'm telling you. it isn't the Jimi Bane you know. I was with him last week and he hasn't left the island I came here from. And do you really think Jimi would go to a dance club?"

"Yeah, yeah. I'll still kick his ass at the end of the tournament."

-2 hours later when the tournament finally started-

The tournament wasn't actually at the dumpster. It was at an arena near it. There was a huge crowd. Like De said earlier. There were a lot of crazy fighters on the island.

Fortunately, De knew where the tournament was going to start. De came back with a bottle of whiskey. He was wasted.

Ahoy there! Ready to fight? I know I am. I mean look how tough I am, he smashed the bottle of whiskey on his head I meant look. Look at that. I didn't even feel that!

"Teir 1, fight 1, De. D. Dee vs. Johnny~~~~!" The announcer said with enthusiasm.

The crowd went wild for Johnny. There were cheers everywhere.

I-I'll show you all! I'm the real deal. The real fighter. This guy's a nobody! Those were his last words before Johnny got a cheap hit in and De passed out.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 9, 2009)

_With Anglora and Jackie_
James trained himself on the beam of one of the sails on top of the ship. As he did so he realized that weather was getting hotter and decided to take off his shirt and continued to train. After a while, he slid back down to the ship and looked out onto the ocean. 
"Ms. Anglora," he began,"That call earlier, it was Captian Darver right? What does he need us for?" He turned around and took a quick glimpse at Anglora, then started to blush and quickly turned around. he placed his shirt over his head to give himself som shade as things grew hotter.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2009)

“About fucking time!”  Heather snaps as she nods to Nikki and Tony.  “Cast those lines!  Psycho start on the sails!”  she begins to bark orders to the crew as she stands at the wheel.

“Aye!”  Nikki calls running to the ropes that kept them tethered to the dock.

“On it!”  Tony yelled as she sprinted to the other one.  Both girls quickly cast the ropes off and run to the other masts and raise the sails while Heather turns the wheel.

The sails billow out into the wind causing the ship to jerk as Heather gets it centered out to see.  “I am glad she is fast bitch!” Heather says with a laugh the blowing her hair back.  “I can’t wait to get to warmer weather…” she says with a grin.  “How about the damage?” she calls to Tony.

“Not to bad…won’t keep us from sailing…” Tony says back to her as she looks at the gaping hole in the deck.  “This is the only thing to worry about…though it seems Nikki’s bed stopped the ball…”

“What?!”  Nikki yelled running over and looking to the hole.  “Oh doesn’t that just freaking figure…” she growled as she stomped her foot.

“Don’t worry Nikki.  I am sure the psycho or someone will let you bunk with them…”  Heather said with a laugh as she lit a smoke.  “Alright…” she says thinking.  “Hey asshole!” she yells to Shinpachi.

“Don’t talk to him like that!”  Tony said almost pouting to Heather.

“Oh please!  He will always be asshole to me…but I will be nice…Hey Dr. Asshole!”  Heather said with a chuckle then dismisses Tony.  “You got another cannon around here?”  She asks him as she takes another drag on her smoke.  “We had a long enough vacation.  I think we need to head to Atlantis…”  Heather said with a laugh again puffing on her cigarette.  As she blew the smoke out slowly she grinned at him.  “Now you need to figure out how we get there from here…”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 9, 2009)

Following silently, having a conversation in her head, she behaved herself the entire time. Then Hunter nods, and runs to deal with the sails, as she was ordered, keeping completely silent, inside and out at that point.
-----
Dallas meowed as she had gotten picked up, and purred as she had gotten petted.  She stayed near Tony the whole time, running with her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2009)

*The Dark Justice...*
Throughout the entire party, Lt. Niles Hawthorne had drunk very little and had milled about conversing with other officers. He knew that Garrick could pop in at any moment and wanted to have a clear head if the Commander decided to start throwing drunk officers overboard. As Hawthorne passes by a drunken Marine, an Ensign by the looks of him, in deep conversation with another Marine, Hawthorne's ears perk up...

"Clemens is an okay superior" the officer says. "They're are a..couple rumors about her though..." says one Marine. 

"Like...hic! Like wha ma'? Like wha?" asks the drunk Ensign. 

"Well...she's been rumored to...sleep with officers to get promotions...." answers the Marine. 

Hawthorne narrows his eyes and furrows his brow at this bold exclamation. _I'd like to know who the asshole is that is starting these rumors,_ thinks Hawthorne, _time to end this talk..._

"Be very careful about making baseless assertions that can't be proved. Men have been executed on this ship for far less," Hawthorne says to the loose lipped Marine who immediately nods nervously. Hawthorne turns towards the Ensign and nods at him, "Lt. Clemens is an Officer of the highest integrity Ensign, I assure you. Don't believe the gossip, some are just jealous that she is a strong willed woman who has advanced at such a young age while others rot in mediocrity!" and he glances pointedly over at Lt. Commander Gilmont in a T-Shirt and jeans as he dances around like a drunken knave.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 9, 2009)

_Anglora, Jackie, and James...._
The country of Wyaton was quickly coming into range. The weather was much warmer and the sun seemed to shine at its best. Anglora looked over to James as he asked his question and returned a smile to him. *"Well han, master-san probably wants to discuss our next action as an organization which, unfortunantely, cut my vacation short."* Anglora ended the sentence in a groan.

She went into her cabin to fetch a robe as the island was very close. She walked back out with an elegant white and indigo robe with an indigo sash around it. She had on her same high heels and she placed earrings in her ears. She had on an indigo top and an indigo skirt on.

(Note: The robe looks like Nico robin's coat in Alabasta except it's indigo and white and it has a sash around it.)

Anglora made her way bac to the deck as the ship began to dock. She happily looked around at the beutiful spring themed country. *"Come on boys, time to go!"* Anglora said as she began to exit the ship.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 10, 2009)

On *The Dark Justice*

Chief Petty Officer Maxi Corona had ditched his so called 'superior' and was currently at the party, together with the other Granpayasan crewmate he was sitting at a table, conversing in their native tongue while enjoying a few glasses of Sangria, though it was not of the quality he was used to the cook's attempt at reacreating the drink was drinkable. 

A little in front of them Ensign Prince, was discussing something about Clemens but the two couldn't hear it entirely because of the music and later Hawthorne came to warn them.

"Could it be?"Maxi asked his friend 'Cesc, if only he could find proof of this, not only is he just curious to see whether Hawthorne's action of defending Clemen's reputation was that noble but to see Garrick tear the white haired officer apart would be too much fun.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 10, 2009)

_With Anglora, Jackie, and James_
"Yes ma'am," James replied to the command. He put on his shirt but left it unbuttoned, and walked behind Anglora. The spring themed island was very appealing to him, but reminded him too much of home, but he ignored it and continued walking. From a distance, he could see the destruction left behind from the attack, which kind of scared James,"What in the world did he do to this place?" he said in shock.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 10, 2009)

Annie runs towards _The Infinite Injustice_ across the snowy field but then her boot trips on something that sticks out of the snow, "WHOAH!" and she falls falls flat on her face. 

"What the in the blue hell!" Annie mutters as she spits a wad of snow out of her mouth and gets to her feet, dusting off the snow from her pants and coat. She turns around to see what it was that she tripped on but notices nothing out of the unusual, everything looks as white as snow. 

Suddenly a mound of snow moves on its own and someone or something pokes its head out at Annie. The Gunslinger leaps away in alarm, "Yeeps!" she exclaims nervously, "Where the heck did that come from!?" 

A human sized sheep looking boy/girl thing sticks its head out of the snow and stares at Annie blankly with big round and innocent looking Violet eyes. The gunslinger looks at its soft and snow white coat and its gold curled horns.

Annie and the Sheep creature stare at each other for several wordless minutes, then they both speak at the same time...

"Hey wanna join my crew?"/"Do you know where I can find Fish?" 

"Crew!?"/"Fish!?" 

*On The Dark Justice*...
Hawthorne disengages from the two gossipmongers and shakes his head, loose lips sink ships he thinks to himself. As he waks towards the bar Hawthorne notices Chief Petty Officer Maxi Corona sitting at a table with another unfamiliar Marine. Ah yes....he's the one who fought with V. Corona doesn't know it but Hawthorne had been the one who had denied the man his shore leave during their stay at Aadvent. 

Hawthorne walks towards Maxi and nods his head at the man, "Bienvenidos comprade..." says Hawthorne in Maxi's native language. As the Scion of a mid level Noble family Hawthorne had the benefit of living in many different and exotic countries during his childhood.

"How goes your stay aboard our ship Mister Corona, certainly nothing like the Royal Palace is it?" asks Hawthorne, "I hope you haven't had any bad brushups lately..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 10, 2009)

*The Dark Justice*

Though the crown prince was enjoying himself, conversing with Francesc and recollecting about their homecountry, the arrival of a certain Lieutenant  was something that both Granpayasans didn't enjoy but both were wise enough to not let it show.....Besides Maxi was going to have fun some with this guy.
"Sir."They both stood up and saluted him before taking a seat again, they intentionally didn't reply in their native tongue since both of them felt rather insulted by him doing so and disliked the man even more then before.

"How goes your stay aboard our ship Mister Corona, certainly nothing like the Royal Palace is it?"

"It certainly isn't, sir."His smile wasn't as nearly as big as normal but having to stay oh so polite all day could be tiring."I never had so much fun in my life sir, never before have I stared death right in the eyes like I did today...TWICE!"His eyes started to sparkle from excitement as he thought back at his short battle with the notorious killing machine V and that fact Garrick was an inch away from ripping his head off.

"I hope you haven't had any bad brushups lately..."

"Hmmmm."His tone implied like he already knew the answer and was just playing ignorant for his amusement, well Maxi was all for playing games.
"I had expected a superior officer to have been informed of this already sir, but in that case allow me to finally bring you to speed....I was involved in an incident earlier today involving Lt. V but Commander Garrick sorted it out pretty quickly though."

And now on to the part he had been looking forward to ever since Hawthorne greeted them."Since you hadn't heard about the incident sir, I take it you haven't heard about what happened Junior Lieutenant Clemens?"He paused in order to evaluate the expression on the Lt's face.Depending on his reaction he would continue with trying to push Hawthorne's buttons like this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2009)

Prince watched hawthorne as he walked away, thinking quickly.
_So Clemens is a touchy subject, eh? Hawthorne seems pretty sure the rumors are just baseless slander...but I know what I saw._
As Hawthorne began speaking to the new petty officer, maxi or something, Prince smiled. He liked the new guy.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 10, 2009)

_Tori Island_

Tori island was a bustling tropical metropolis at the heart of the grand line. Originally a satellite state of the Former nation of Nihon, Tori has since become a protectorate of the World Government. 

Today, Tori was in a state of panic. Another one of the island's 6 marine bases had been attacked. This time, the base was levelled completely. 

A marine in a suit stood at the ruin of one of the marine bases. "Damn that Uno. How did he do this?" 

At sea, the Windy Dirge sped towards Tori, the engines at full speed. 

Jun was resting inside the Crow's throne, reading a couple of old books from her homeland. She was wearing a white tank top with a matching black skirt"Tori island... what is in that island that interests Rek this much..."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 10, 2009)

Mesona sighed in relief as everyone was dismissed by Garrick, and Clemens had been taken away. "What a day this turned out to be..."

"Hey!" 

"Hm?" Mesona turned at the sound of the voice and was surprised to see Marcos there. He looked a lot less apathetic than usual for some reason. She raised her eyebrow in a skeptical motion.

"A-are yuh-you gonna g-g-go to the party? Want to go with me? You didn't have a date or anything did you? You know, I've never noticed but you're kinda pretty!" 

Mesona remained slack-jawed for a moment when she listened to him talk. Did Marcos just _talk in sentences_? More over, did he just _ask to be her date for the party_? And even more shockingly, did he just _say she was pretty_? She was about to oil the creak in her mouth and start speaking, first off by inquiring who he was. But Marcos was suddenly found only inches away from her face, seeming like he was studying her.

She couldn't prevent her automatic reaction of a blush and reared back, waving her arm in front of him. "Sure I'd like to go to the party but woooaaah there cowboy! Who the heck are you and what've you done to Marcos?!"

-----

A human sized sheep looking boy/girl thing sticks its head out of the snow and stares at Annie blankly with big round and innocent looking Violet eyes. The gunslinger looks at its soft and snow white coat and its gold curled horns.

Annie and the Sheep creature stare at each other for several wordless minutes, then they both speak at the same time...
"Hey wanna join my crew?"/"Do you know where I can find Fish?" 

"Crew!?"/"Fish!?" 

Sheep composed itself after the exclamation, brushing its luxurious coat after Annie had tripped over it. "Crew?" it asked curiously, dipping its head to the side in question. It knew that Fish once had its own crew, so maybe the girl would know something about it.

"Oh, you mean pirate crew? Are you going to the Grand Line?" it asked, pulling out a picture of Fish it had drawn to show her.

"Fish is going there too."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 10, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

A tied up James was thrown into the holding area of a Marine ship. He was tied with seastone restraints around his arms and legs but was still squirming on the ground shouting, "The Great Red Monkey will never be captured! Never!"
One of the marines sighs, "Tie up his mouth..." Another marine walks forward and starts to wrap a cloth tightly over his mouth, "You'll never stop-MMHMHMMHMH!" 

Bolt is then kicked into the cell, "Hey! Watch it buddy! I'll take you even without my legs or arms!" He starts bouncing up and down, ready to fight, "You look like your trying to dance...Tie up his mouth too..." The other marine sighed, "We're out of cloth sir." "Just shove a sock in his mouth." Bolt continues to shout about it being a perfectly exceptable fighting style until he stops, "Wait, a sock!?" The man casually balls up the sock and shoves it in his mouth.

The rest of the crew casually walk onto the boat, except Belle who is obviously angery, "You haaad to get us arrested, just to get our stupid nameless boat back?" Jason simply nods his head and Belle face palms, "Alright men! Lets get back to The Ancient Tower to drop these losers off!"

The boat leaves the island and heads back to the North Blue.

With Makoto and Felicia-

Their boat docks on the Kingdom of Wayton, "Wow, this place is pretty messed up." Makoto says as he steps off the boat, Felicia following him. "So, where's the boss want us to meet him?" He begins to wander around the island, searching for the meeting spot.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 10, 2009)

"I'm pretty sure I'm Marcos..." the newly emote marine said as he patted his chest and arms before giving himself a slight slap on the cheek, he felt like himself but more importantly....  

"So you'll go!? Really? I thought you would've had a date by now... n-not thuh-that this is a duh-date or anything... right? I just really wanted to say thank you for looking after the boys." Marcos the motormouth once again spoke as if he had been making up for all the time he lost saying single syllable sentances. 

"I'm glad I put The Five to sleep already, I usually go to sleep when they do." He laughed, blushing a little at what he had just spilled.


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 10, 2009)

Mesona's mouth was still agape at Marcos' new behavior, stunned that he was anything but the plain-faced petty officer she once knew. Then again, he wasn't in the presence of The Five, so perhaps that had affected his personality. She never saw him without the kids. But she couldn't help but think he adopted the childishness of The Five, although it was rather weird considering he was already a young man.

"I guess so... Everyone else is probably at the party." She started heading towards the place but not before shooting another skeptical look at Marcos. _'This is so freaky... But at least he's cuter than he was before. Kinda. Sorta.'_

With Marcos in tow, Mesona entered the area on *The Dark Justice* that held the party. Many Marines seemed to be drunk. "O-oh... Alcohol. _Not_ good." she muttered to herself, eyeing the bottles of vodka apprehensively.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2009)

In Fairu's room-

"Welcome! Welcome! Rodgers, Dodgers. A father have you? Born in Peru?" Jason sweatdropped. "He's a pirate." he answered. "Hmm. Has he contacted you?" Fairu asked. "He asked me to join his crew." Jason answered again. "An answer? A reply? Do you want to die?" Jason shook his head. "Good! Good! Here, take this hood!" 

Fairu tossed a jacket at Jason. "A boat, have you. No time to shoo." Jason nodded. "I have a boat, it's docked at ancient tower." Fairu rubbed his chin at the news. Then pressed a button on a wall, a few moments later a marine walked in. "Yes captain?" Fairu motioned him over and handed him a piece of paper. 

"By order of Marine HQ and Captain Fairu. Jason Rodgers and the little tree pirates will be allowed temporary amnesty for minor acts of piracy." The marine dropped to his knees. "The... HQ... is letting pirates...go...!?" Fairu nodded. "The HQ is all about punishing pirates. But These are small fish compared to the likes of the supernovas." 

The marine blinked. "He.. didn't rhyme..." He thought. "Povas." WHAM! The marine fell flat on his face. "Leave Rodger. Got out of Dodger." Jason nodded and walked out of the room. "Why are they letting him go!?" The marine shouted. "The Jolly Rodgers are a treasure. The little Tree pirates are a map." Fair smirked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2009)

Prince watched curiuosly as Mesona came to the party with Marcos. 
_With Marcos?_ he thought.
_That is kin of weird,_he thought to himself. _I thought Marcos had no emotions._
_He doesn't,_ his other half said. _And where are the kids he's usually with?_
_I don't know,_ he admitted to himself. _But I'd like to find out. Shall we add the fact Marcos and Mesona are together to the mental checklist?_
_I think we should._ his other half said seriously. _Now let's go stir up some trouble._ He staggered over to where marcos and Mesona were standing, and said,
"Marcosh!...Meshona! Good to shee you." Without giving them a chance to respond, he continued. "Shay...Marcosh...where are your kidsh? Ish it their bed time?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 10, 2009)

_Kingdom of Wyaton..._
Darver stood ontop of the palace of Wyaton meditating. He was standing with his legs firmly together, he held his hands together as if he was praying, and his eyes were closed. He even seemed to be levitating, just an inch. His aura was surronding him, moving around as if it was dancing. The dark gray energy was apparently being gathered. It then began to swirl around Darver, closing in on him. Then, in an instant, Darver spread his arms and legs, releasing the aura in every direction. This action caused a shockwave that shock the castle and the energy could be felt throughout the kingdom.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anglora observed the destruction that was laid upon Wyaton. She put her hands on her hips and shook her head in disappointment.. *"What made master-san lay waste to an oasis like this?"* Anglora questioned. 

She then felt an energy surge through the air. It knocked her back a bit. She rolled her eyes and sighed. *"Yep, that's master-san alright..."* She said sarcastically. Anglora looked towards he palace and began to head in that direction with Jackie and James.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2009)

A lizard crawls across a desert floor. It?s just a lizard, nothing special about it. It doesn?t know anything more then how to find food and how to find a mate. This lizards name is now Mr. Squishy, because in five seconds. BOOM! CRUNCH! A man lands on the Lizard killing it. ?Samantha, Get the body bags.? Ken spits on a fallen pirate and walks out a giant hole he put into the wall.

?Sigh, Can?t you leave SOMEONE alive for once?? Samantha questions. ?Pirate?s will continue to exist unless we crush them.? He cracked his knuckles. ?And I?ll make sure no more exist.? Samantha picked up a denden mushi and spoke into it. ?This is Samantha, We needs twenty black sleep suits down here.? Ken sighed. ?I need something more challenging. 

THWAP! A piece of paper smacked Ken?s face. ?The hell?? He pulled the paper away. ?Jason Rodgers??? He turned back to Samantha. ?Who?s Jason Rodgers?? Samantha rubber her chin. ?I think that he?s the son of.. Uh, The captain of the Jolly Rodgers!? Samantha smiled. ?Heh, Jolly Rodger?s kid huh?? Ken smirked. ?I?ve been after that guy for a while.?


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmont gulped down another bottle of beer and headed over to the podium.  "Ladies and gentleman, the barbecue is now op-" All the marines suddenly talking and looked up.  "What?" Gilmont turned around to see what everyone was staring at.  "Oh shi-" Flying straight down at Gilmont was a large marine skiff.  

"SHIT!" Gilmont turned to run, but the ship smashed straight down on him.  *CRASH!* The entire boat shook from the from the force of the falling boat.  Marines were sent flying.  Some were crushed under the boat, and several others were sent flying overboard.  A shadowy figure leaped from a rowboat onto the skiff it had just thrown.  

The figure took a step forward.  It was an old man wearing a marine prisoner's uniform.  His hair was almost completely gone and the remaining wisps were white.  "Where is my son?" the old man rasped.  "I need to find my son." 

The old man walked forward.  Most of the marines were edging away from him.  The old man grabbed a marine by the neck.  "Do you know where my son is?! Huh?" The marine simply stuttered, too scared to answer.  "No?" The marine suddenly turned white and collapsed onto the ground, not breathing.    

The old man turned and swept the crowd of scared marines.  "My son?! Any of you?" The old man walked up to a marine officer.  The officer was about six feet tall.  He had white hair and green eyes.  "Do you know where my boy is?" the old man asked.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 10, 2009)

"teir 1, fight 5, Freddy Walker vs. you all know her, you all lover her, Kara~~~~!!!!" The crowd went wild for the girl.

"I really need to kick Jimi's ass, and I guess I'll do the same to you."

"I'm telling you, it's not Jimi. And, where the hell is my skin? Oh well, I don't need it."

Kara charged in with her hammer and took a violent swing with it.

"Careful, you could hurt someone with that," Freddy said as he ducked under it and threw a counter attack. It blew her back, "you know, you'll never win if you don't use whatever power you got from Turner."

"Shut-up!" She charged in again and tried to make a vertical swipe. Freddy just caught it. Then his skin walked out of his muscles, "Shit! Let go of the hammer."

"Nah." Freddy's skeleton punched a huge blow to Kara's stomach. She didn't even have time to recover before Freddy's muscles and skeleton started barraging her with punches and kicks. This pushed her to the end of the ring and the final attack was a synchronized upward kick that blew her in the air. And the fight was over.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 10, 2009)

_Kingdom of Wyaton_

Ororo watched the spread of the energy surge throughout his body,"Man, what tremendous power!" he said to himself. As the energy surged, he became a little limped but shook it off and stood up straight, then walked next to Darver.
--------------------------
James braced himself from the surge, and stood his ground. He was shocked for a moment at how powerful Darver was, for he almost forgot,"Darver...has to be the devil himself to have that much power!" he said to himself. He continued walking towards the palace. As he got closer, he started feel a slight shiver down his spine, he had a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2009)

*The Dark Justice*

As usual, Prince was one of the unlucky ones.
"Aw, C'MON!!!" he shouted as he was thrown overboard.
"Oh my God!" shouted Mesona. "Prince!"
I've got a rope!" Marcos shouted. "Here it is!" There was a splash as the rope hit the water, and Prince swam thankfully towards it. As he grabbed the rope, he saw a strange looking fruit bobbing up and down in the waves. He picked it up and looked at it, inspecting it.
"What's this?" he muttered to himself. He leaned in to take a bite...


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 10, 2009)

The people in Carlton didn't live up to their reputation, Freddy was easily the strongest conscious person that participated in the tournament, if not the in the town. He blasted his way strait to the finals. And that's when one interesting encounter took place.

Final match: Freddy the human anatomy model vs. Wilkes the Fishman~~~!!!!" The crowd went wild for both.

"Tell De to tell Melissa that Wilkes said hi," he raised his hand, "I forfeit."

"Um...okay? You realise what this means right?" The announcer asked curiously.

"Yes sir." The fishman said as he walked out of the ring.

Without a moment wasted the announcer moved it on to the final event, "And now the moment we've all been waiting for, the last event, the rumble in the jungle, the fight of the night, Freddy Walker, vs. The town't biggest infamy, Jimi "The Bulldozer" Bane~~~~~"

A person who looked and dressed and talked exactly like Jimi stepped into the ring.

"You can't beat me, I'm unstoppable!" The crowd went wild, "And I'll make you pay for trying to take my dumpster!" The crowd, already restless picked it up a notch.

"Don't make me repeat myself when I ask this. Who are you?" The crowd laughed.

"I'm The Bulldozer!" He yelled as he charged forward like Jimi would.

"I'm going to ask you one more time. Who the fuck are you!!?" As he asked, Freddy cracked his knuckles and with one fist, punched him flying backwards to oblivion.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 10, 2009)

Hawthorne shows little reaction to Maxi's attempts to provoke him and after hiding secrets from men such as V and Garrick, Hawthorne had become an old pro at this game. He had read the man's profile and history, however it had been the Petty Officer's Psychological profile that had unsettled Hawthorne the most...

_Subject is prone to extreme levels of violence and excessive risk taking. Possesses an abnormal level of bloodlust and should be monitored carefully in battle to ensure that he does not break rules of engagement. Overall Mister Corona is deemed too unstable to serve in the Marines...._

Hawthorne sighs inwardly at how Maxi was somehow allowed to serve on this ship, a decision which he had protested vehemently but he had been overruled. Ever since Hawthorne had joined Taskforce Absolute Justice he had done his best to make sure that only stable Marines were recruited from now on. Garrick, and V already filled the Psychopath quota for this ship as far as he was concerned and yet somehow here stands Petty Officer Corona in his midst with his goddamn bravado and his scheming. _Nothing good will come of it,_ thinks Hawthorne. 

"Oh...trust me I always read the daily ship logs, Mister Corona. I read about Lt. Clemens trying to play peacemaker and how V had thrashed you about, followed by the Commander. It was a quiet amusing really, I wish that I had been there." (in his mind he wishes that V had slit his throat) and at this Hawthorne smirks at Maxi, "Yes you did look death in the eyes Mister Corona and it gave you a swift kick in the ass...I hope that you'll think twice before challenging your *superiors* again..." and he puts the emphasis on Superiors. 

Before Hawthorne can continue however suddenly a Marine Skiff rams over the ship scattering Marines everywhere across the deck. Hawthorne dives for cover and slides under the bar, kicking over a table stacked with bottles of alcohol. Hawthorne rolls to his feet, a wailing alarm starts blaring all over the ship at the same time. "What the bloody hell!!!?" he hollers as a grizzled old man in a prison uniform grabs a Marine and seemingly kills him with a mere touch. The old man walks towards Hawthorne and stares at him fixedly, "Do you know where my boy is?" the old man asked.

Hawthorne takes two careful steps back from the old man not wanting to make physical contact with him and his back hits the railing. _Need to buy some time_ Hawthorne thinks, "Your son? Hmm..now what's your name and whats your son's name?" asks Hawthorne trying to appear and sound helpful. 

"My name is Arcturus Goodfellow and my son is Gilmont Goodfellow," responds the old man and Hawthorne's eyes widen in shock. "You mean Lt. Commander Gilmont!?" asks Hawthorne.

As the old man answers Hawthorne's question, silently and deadly Sabra slithers behind the man and springs at his back with her fangs bared. She got him thinks Hawthorne but then the old man spins his right hand around in a blur and grabs Sabra by the neck, the snake hisses in protest and struggles violently but then Sabra turns a shade of white and stops breathing. The old man casually tosses the snake overboard, into the drink, "NOOO!!" yells Hawthorne and he dives over the railing after Sabra. 

Arcturus peers with disinterest as Hawthorne dives into the water and then turns around toward the other Marines on deck, "I'm going to kill every last one of you until you tell me where my son is!" he exclaims like a mad man. 

*Back on Aadvent...*
Annie stares at the Sheep with a mixture of amusement and avid interest, what an interesting creature she thinks... 

"Oh, you mean pirate crew? Are you going to the Grand Line?" it asked, pulling out a picture of Fish it had drawn to show her.

"Fish is going there too."

Annie can't help but chuckle at the Sheep's seeming innocence, "Uh huh, we're a Pirate crew and we're getting pretty famous as well. Also we're already in the Grand Line," Annie say sweeping her hand around the entire landscape and at the ocean. 

She leans over slightly and stares at the crudely drawn picture of this "Fish" doubtfully, "Well that doesn't look like any Fish I've seen...do you mean Fish as in the creatures that swim in the water or is Fish just this persons nickname or something?" she asks Sheep. 

Elsewhere on _The Infinite Injustice_ lays moored in the frozen docks. The Unnamed Crew has gathered to set off and thankfully Taskforce Absolute Justice has sailed away but you can never be too sure with those Marines.

Jessie leans over the railing and stares back at the island, "I haven't seen Annie anywhere," she mutters. "I hope she's alright..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 11, 2009)

The part of this conversation he had been looking forward to never came, instead to take a few shots at Maxi's expense and so he hadn't even been able to detect the slighest change in Lieutenant when he mentioned Clemens but before he had the chance to continue a skiff crashed into *The Dark justice* and Maxi immediatly sprang to his feet, his tongue licking his lips in anticipation of afinally  real all about battle after being stuck on this ship for days.

Hawthorne's reaction annoyed him greatly though, the old man that literally 'crashed' their party conversated with the whitehaired lieutenant and because of this Maxi had to hold himself back, only briefly though. Seconds after Hawthorne revealed that he was only stalling the older man while Sabra resorted to a underhanded and cowardic attack that suited the bastard known as Hawthorne.A grin like no other, covered his face as Sabra was easily grabbed, paralyzed or something in that nature and then thrown away like yesterday's newspaper.

Hawthorne dove after his precious DF weapon, that pathetic attempt at one that shouldn't even be allowed to be called a DF weapon .His country was known for their use of DF and those of the higher grade like his Cloak were out of Sabra's league, The Granpayasans knew that the usage of Zoan DF would bring out the least amount of potential in a weapon.Or atleast that was the opinion shared by most of them.

Wishing death upon Hawthorne had to wait, right now Maxi would have some fun with the old man."Melonia?"He still hadn't learned her real name, instead he decided to go with one of the two names Garrick used to refer to her.
"How about it, me and you together in combat.......I would love to see my new 'superior' in action."He giggled with excitement, he hoped she wouldn't back down from this and would then end up killed, either by the old man's hand or 'accidently' by that of Maxi.

Seeing the man was a DF user, obviously, it was would be a good idea to keep a safe distance between them and attack him frong long range.And so his hand reached into his cloak and drew a total of three  throwing knives.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 11, 2009)

"My boy?! Where is my son?" Arcturus shouted once again.  Gilmont slowly crawled out of the wreckage of the skiff.  He was bleeding from the forehead and his left leg was twisted at an odd angle.  Gilmont slowly got up and headed over to the madman.  

Arcturus turned around.  "Gilmont? My son! My boy, it is you!" Arcturus ran over to Gilmont and gave him a bear hug.  "Dad? Dad what are you doing here? You're supposed to be locked up right now..." Gilmont suddenly realized why he had felt so much better lately.  He hadn't agreed with the marine decision to lock his father up, but there was nothing he could do.  

"My son... It has been awhile.  After William's death, I- I couldn't go on.  I lost it.  But now... Now I am back to normal.  I escaped from that horrible place and I will now protect you from these monsters who locked me up.  We can go home, live our lives.  Come, Gilmont.  Let's go." 

"Um, dad? I'm still a marine..." Gilmont said nervously, hoping his father would take the news kindly.  Arcturus turned and stared at Gilmont.  "You are a what?! No. NO! I have to protect you from this.  I have to kill everyone aboard this ship.  That will save you from the life that killed William!" 

A fist slammed into Gilmont's stomach.  Gilmont gasped and went flying across the deck.  He slammed against the mast and crumpled unconscious.  Arcturus roared in frustration.  He lifted his fist once more and slammed it down onto the ship.  

*The Dark Justice* shook.  Planks where Arcturus' fist struck went flying.  Arcturus stood up.  There was bloodlust in his eyes.  He headed over to a white haired marine officer holding throwing knives.  The knives sailed at Arcturus, but Arcturus brushed them away.  He headed over to white haired marine officer who threw them and clapped his hands on the marine's head.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 11, 2009)

Garrick sits in his office pouring over various reports. In his mouth is clamped a cigar and he chomps on it occasionally, muttering curses under his breath. He had avoided Gilmont's party like the plague and only allowed the portly Marine the courtesy of such an affair because of his actions in that blasted dancing chamber back at Aadvent. Suddenly the the top of the ship rumbles and a loud explosion shakes the ship. 

Garrick leaps out of his chair in anger, "Goddammit! Always some bullshit going on in this ship!!!" he hollers. The Marine Commander take his cigar and rubs the burning end into the palm of his hand. He kicks down his office door and stomps through the hallway, pushing away frantically running Marines and grabs one of them by the collar, "Whats the fucking situation!?" he hollers. 

"Someone crashed a skiff onto the deck and is attacking everyone up top sir!!" exclaims the nervous Marine. Garrick tosses him aside like a sack of potatoes and strides towards the deck to meet this sorry and soon to be dead son of a bitch. 

At the bottom of *The Dark Justice* a hand springs out of the murky water. Hawthorne resurfaces with the now inert Devil Fruit infused Bisento in his left hand. The Marine Lieutenant gasps for air and clutches at the metal covered outer hull of the ship. Suddenly a mirror materializes in the hull right above Hawthorne and the water level, Clemens image appears in the mirror holding a rifle. 

Hawthorne smiles and laughs, "Thank goodness, hey help me up will y...." *BANG!* Suddenly Clemens fires at Hawthorne, grazing his left ear slightly. Clemens aims at Hawthornes head with her rifle...

"What the heck is the matter with you Beverly!??!?" hollers the waterlogged Marine, blood trickles down his left ear. "DID YOU TELL ANYONE ABOUT OUR DEALINGS?" asks Clemens. 

Hawthrone shakes his head vehemently, "No I swear!!" he yells in reply, "In fact I've been defending you this entire time!"   Clemens has the Marine dead in her sights and her trigger finger twitches but after several seconds she lowers her rifle and extends it over the water. Hawthorne grabs the barrel of the rifle as Clemens helps heave him up into the mirror and it disappears. An extremely soaked Hawthorne falls through another mirror in the wall of Clemens and he lands on the floor. 

"That was unnecessary Beverly, honestly!" exclaims Hawthorne as he gets to his feet. Suddenly the ship rattles again, "Nothing personal Niles, that was just me doing my due diligence..." Clemens responds as she massages his grazed ear.  

"Now let's go see what we can do uptop," she says.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2009)

“Shit…” Heather mumbled as she flicked her cigarette over the side and stepped to the wheel and whirled it around causing the ship to hard.

“What the hell!”  Nikki yelled as she tumbled into the hole landing on her bed.

“Heather!”  Tony screamed as she grabbed Ratchet he began to tumble to the side.

“Oh your all fine…” Heather grumbled as she set the ship to head back to the island.  “We have to get supplies…”

“Oh Heather…”  Tony said her eyes widening.  “I am so sorry…I was just so excited about the dance and then we got paged…and…” she said getting teary eyed as she squeezed Ratchet.

“Don’t worry about it Tony…” Heather said with a sigh as she lit another smoke and laid her arms over the wheel.  

“Damn it…” Nikki said dusting herself off as she came back on to the deck.  “What the hell is the problem?”

“Supplies…”  Tony mumbled with a sigh.

“Oh…right…well at least it looks as if the marines are gone…”  Nikki said rubbing her arm.

“Yep…hopefully we won’t be to long though…” Heather said as they sailed back to the dock.

“Let’s get the lines…”  Nikki said to Tony.

“Right…”  Tony said quietly setting Ratchet down as the pair tied the ship back to the dock.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 11, 2009)

"Supplies? I have plenty supplies..." Sougo said looking at the bag of alcohol he'd taken from the hotel.

"Uh huh and would you like a burial at sea or would you like to wait until we get to dry land?" Shinpachi said as a cat flew into him.

"That's the only pussy you're ever gonna get though..." Sougo replied grinning. Shinpachi went deep red and looked at Tony, then went back to reading trying to forget the whole night of torture.

Gintoki was asleep through the whole short journey and woke up to see the mountain again. "huh?" he said in total confusion

Dante got of the ship and helped Tony. *"So, what really happened between you and Shinpachi in the hotel room?"* he asked grinning.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 11, 2009)

The Windy Dirge docks at Tori. A gentle breeze flows in the air, the WG flag on top of the Dirge waving faintly as it passes through.

"It's him." A deep voice mutters from inside a building overlooking the docks. "Ready the Oni Cannon." The voice says to several dark figures, who move out of the room upon hearing their orders. 

Several metal arcs rise from the water underneath the Windy Dirge. They close up on the ship, covering it in darkness.

"AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!THE SUN IS DYING!" Cass yells as she runs around the halls of the Dirge frantically. Matyr is too busy sleeping to notice the sudden darkness that surrounds them. Ruru was folding bedsheets at the bottom of the ship, and was unaware of it as well.

Rek was teaching Elza how to make better tea in the kitchen when the porthole suddenly became dark."REKKY-POO! I'M SCARED!" Elza yells, clutching tightly on Rek's arm. Jun runs into the kitchen with a furious look on her face. 
"REK WHAT IS HAPPENING!?" 

"I've no idea my dear Jun, but I can only speculate Uno is behind this."

Suddenly the Windy Dirge teeters, as if it were falling off a waterfall.

Outside, the people look in wonder as a giant cannon rises from the sea. 

A thudering roar follows, and many people at Tori look in awe as the Dirge was launched into the air like a cannon ball.

_Aadvent Island_

3 days after the hectic bombardment by Garrick, the holiday island was pretty much at peace.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!"

The Windy Dirge crashes into the snowy beach at Aadvent. Large chunks of the vessel fly all over the place. The kitchen area, where Jun, Elza and Rek where in, crashed in front of an unsuspecting Annie, who was busy talking to an adorable-looking creature. Rek crawls out of the destroyed kitchen, cuts and bruises covering his body. "You seem well, my dear Annie..." Rek looks at the fluffy-looking creature and smiles. "You know my dear Annie, if we ever have children I wish it would be as adorable as this child."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 11, 2009)

one super fast plot induced trip later-

"My wrists hurt." Jason was freed from his restraints. "Well well! If it isn't the young pirates from before! hahaha!" Some old men mock the Little tree gang. *"I'LL KILL YOU DAMN IT!!!" *Bolt and James had to be held back by five marines. "Ah thank ya mate!" Rex walked out of the ship with a large barrel of rum.

"Uh... do you really need that much..." Belle sweatdropped. "Hmm? Nah, this be just for the walk to tha ship!" Rex laughed and began chugging. "JAAAAAASSSSOOOOONNNN!!!!" Eve Jumped off the ship and onto Jason. "Hello." He responded. "You're ship's right where you left it." One of the old men commented. "Don't worry, We old fogies didn't take anything hahahaha!" 

James and Bolt's eyes twitched wildly.* "Must.... Kill...." *Jason sighed. "We have temporary amnesty. Don't start anything too big, I'm not sure how much it will take for it to go poof..." Inside the captains quarters- "Sir... Does HQ really intend to give them amnesty...?" A marine asks Captain Fairu.

"A lie, a lie. It will soon be time to die." He smiled outside as he watched the pirates walk to their ship. "We wait, Wait. They'll meet their fate." Back with the little tree pirates. "We're all set cap." Bolt grumbled. "I don't wanna leave here without giving those marines a good WHACK!" He made a punching motion, followed by two kicks and a stab. 

"It's not worth it." Jason commented. "Let's just get moving. I have an order i need to pick up."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2009)

_On *The Dark Justice*..._

Prince is about to take a bite of the strange looking fruit, but is distracted when a loud splash comes from the other end of the ship. A second later, Hawthorne dives in, and returns to the top holding his precious DF weapon.
_Oh right!_ he thinks. _This things a DF!....Good thing I didn't eat it in the water._ He tucks it safely in his pocket and begins to climb up the rope, when one of Clemen's mirrors appears in front of Hawthorne.

Hawthorne smiles and laughs, "Thank goodness, hey help me up will y...." *BANG!* Suddenly Clemens fires at Hawthorne, grazing his left ear slightly. Clemens aims at Hawthornes head with her rifle...

"What the heck is the matter with you Beverly!??!?" hollers the waterlogged Marine, blood trickles down his left ear. "DID YOU TELL ANYONE ABOUT OUR DEALINGS?" asks Clemens. 

Hawthrone shakes his head vehemently, "No I swear!!" he yells in reply, "In fact I've been defending you this entire time!"   Clemens has the Marine dead in her sights and her trigger finger twitches but after several seconds she lowers her rifle and extends it over the water. Hawthorne grabs the barrel of the rifle as Clemens helps heave him up into the mirror and it disappears.

Prince stares for a second.

"I hate this ship..." he says as he scampers up the rope.

_With Kent...._

"Oh you think you're so great!" roars Kent. "With your fancy points and funny words! Well, I can use points too! TIGER POINT!" he immediately shifts to a full tiger, snarling. "That was actually kinda cool..." The Panda lunges at him and he leaps away, returning with a deadly counter attack.
"Hybrid Point!" Shouts the Lietinuit.
"HYBRID POINT!!!" Their battle continues....


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 11, 2009)

Out at sea- North blue.

"What did Jason mean he had to pick up an Order?" Belle rubbed her chin in thought. "Why are we having a meeting...?" Bolt looked around the Cabin. "Because! we need to know what Jason is thinking! he got us arrested just to get a ship? Maybe the real reason was this "Order" He has to pick up!" Belle grinned. "It's gotta be it!" 

Rex scratched the back of his head. "I don't be feelin right about this. Cap's got the right to secrets don't he?" Belle shook her head. "What kind of captain keeps secrets from his crew?" Bolt raised his hands. "Oh, the kind that's like Jason! The guy's shy, leave him alone." He picked his nose and flung it at the wall.

"Come on Chris! don't you wonder what kind of Order he's heading to pick up!?" Belle shouted. "It's probably wood." James commented. "Why so calm?" Belle was taken by surprise. "grr... CAUSE I DIDN'T GET TO TAKE THOSE BASTARDS DOWN!!!" He shouted, jumping out of his seat and swinging both his swords.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 11, 2009)

Hunter sat on the deck, "I told you it wasn't much fun...Oh, stop being such a drag...I'm not being a drag! You're te one tat has an attraction to attention!...Nooo, you're just hateful!...You...have never...Seen hate...From me!...B-boss! D-don't be hasty! I-I...Don't kill me!...Hn..." She says, then sees the flying cat. She continues to stay silent, a glare on her face.
--
Dallas, being the only cat on the ship, gets flung into Shinpachi, She clung to his chest, looking into his face with big, dialated eyes, she lets off a small pathetic meow. Then she sees Ratchet, and puffs a bit, becoming a soft, fluffy mass. _'Damn it...Why me...why did I have to get involved...Hell...Why did I even have to get involved with this crew...'_ She thinks, continuing to cling.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 11, 2009)

Dante waited for Tony to answer and realised that he was barely listening. *"Ugh..Sorry, Tony..hang on. Hey Shinpachi you got any painkillers? I got one helluva hangover!"*

"Deal with it. My medicine isn't for self inflicted injuries. If it was we'd be out of medical supplies." Shinpachi said shouting back. He needed sleep more than anything, thanks to Tony's sleep talking he couldn't get a wink of sleep the whole night

*"Fine! I guess I'll have another drink..."* Dante said reaching for the rum and taking a swig

"I'm not going to stop you, but you do realise its a complete lie when they say drink cures a hangover. If you're gonna drink anything then drink water." Shinpachi warned

*"Oh I forgot I had a sandwich in the kitchen!"* Dante walked off holding his head and not listening

"Wait...how old is...ah forget it!" Shinpachi said continuing to read, this time about food poisoning, as Dante disappeared into the kitchen. He looked down at the cat and picked it up.

"Hey fella," then looked between its legs, "Sorry, you're a lady! Well Miss Cat, you've decided to join a ship full of idiots. I'll try and take care of you though huh?" He stroked the cat lovingly and wondered what its name should be.

"Heather...Oi...Captain...where we getting the food from?" Gintoki said lying on the deck pretending to die of starvation. Sougo joined in.


----------



## Mooninite2021 (Jan 11, 2009)

Marcos shivered, his knees shaking as he watched Arcturus' rampage. His heart raced, its pounding felt closer to his throat then his chest and he could feel himself sweating even in the cool nights air. This was fear and for Marcos it was the most intense emotion he had felt since... well ever. However through the churning in his stomach he could feel other emotions rising, anger at the attack on his commrade, confidence in his own abilities and even twinges of jelousy at the bravery the white haired marine had shown in attack the monster of a man. 

"I've got to help him..." Marcos told Mesona as he slowly stood, wobbling slightly, his legs yet to regain their strength. Drawing his pair of escrima sticks he twirled them around in his wrists, the action creating a whistle like sound. He could do this, all he needed to do was take the first step towards him, he did and by the time he knew it he found himself coming up to the attacker. Jumping up he pulled back his escrima and let it fly, aiming for Arcturus' head.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 11, 2009)

"Fuck."Maxi exclaimed as the hands of his opponent reached for his head, one touch and it would be over and this man was ridiculously fast, in the short time it took the crown prince to throw his knives at the man. His opponent had dodged them while he moved towards Maxi in order to close the gap between them.

That smile that he was rarely seen without disappeared as he did the only thing he could do in that situation, jump back and cover his head by forming a hood while hoping that the cloak would be able to keep the old man from activating his powers on him.

Thank Oda for help arriving in the form of Marcos, though Maxi did not fear pain nor death but a man that could knock you out with one touch was no fun, well no fun if he managed to affect you with that ability and Maxi wasn't looking forward to Game-Over that early in the game.

The escrima stick aimed at the man's head forced him to dodge before attempting to grab Marcos but  total of 8 knives sailing trough the air, aimed at the old man forced him to stop with his assault if only for a second and by that time Marcos had distanced himself just like Maxi had done.
"He's too dangerous for one on one with that Devil Fruit ability, we'll have to keep attacking him while making use of the fact he is a single old man while we have an ship's worth of combatants to tire him out."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 11, 2009)

Mesona was disoriented by all that was going on and stayed back while Marcos and Maxi fought. _'Sh-should I tell Commander Garrick what's happening?!'_ she fretted. But thinking logically he probably would've already been on his way because it was his ship, after all.

"M-Marcos, you and Maxi can take care of the rest, right?" She smiled nervously, planning to edge her way towards the exit of the room.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 12, 2009)

“Oh…nothing we just had to share a room like you and…”  Tony let the sentence trail as Dante walked away.  She just shrugged moving back into her thoughts on what supplies she needed for the ship.  “Wood….nails…tar…lacquer…” she mumbled to herself as she looked at the hole.

“Tar…lacquer…”  Nikki mumbled following her and writing the things she listed down.  “Oh…I better check the other supplies…” she says running down toward the kitchen to begin making a list.

“We aren’t going to get any food if you don’t get your asses off the deck so we can get the shit…”  Heather glared at the pair whining.  “Damn bunch a kids…” she growled as she lit a cigarette.  “Fucking cold ass island and we had to come back…”  Heather said as she stormed into her cabin and moved to the safe.  “If it was just the two of us I wouldn’t have to spend this much…” she grumbled pulling out a sum then sighs pulling out more.  “Tony needs to fix the fucking ship…”  she slams the safe shut and spins the dial before she recovers it.  

“Okay…I got my list…”  Nikki says stepping next to Tony.  “Anything else?”  she asked her, her pencil hovering over the paper.

“Um…Oh….screws!  Lot’s and lots of screws!”  Tony said with a smile as she dropped the tarp covering the machine she had built.  “Good…this seems to have gone untouched…” she adds bending down and picking Ratchet up.  He chattered happily at Tony as she scratched his ear.  “Oh…and I need to get some cat food…”

“I thought it that cat was suppose to eat the rats…”  Heather growled as she leaned on the railing puffing on her smoke.  “Add Scotch Nikki…” 

“Oh she will…but she needs to get some extra protein.  Besides Ratchet really likes cat food.  Unless they sell raccoon food…but I haven’t seen it before…”  Tony said thinking for a moment.  “Oh damn…I forgot that care package the hotel gave us…” she says with a sigh as she looked at Shinpachi.  “Did you want to pick up any of those balloons or lotions they gave us?”

“Balloons and lotions?”  Heather asked confused.  

“Yeah…the balloons were funny…some kind of coating on them…they had a wide opening and were kind of long…”  Tony says showing the width with her fingers.  “And the lotions were kind of watery…can’t see why anyone would use that kind of stuff…but I thought Shinpachi liked them…”

Nikki practically choked as Heather began to cough.  “ASSHOLE!  You better not have been pulling shit!”  Heather got out through her choking.

“Tony those weren’t…”  Nikki began but stopped as Heather put up a hand.  

“As long as she is still innocent…and she better be...” Heather says glaring at Shinpachi.  “Let’s keep her that way…”

“Whatever…not like I care…”  Nikki says with a fake chuckle.  “Bastards…anything that is female…” she grumbles quietly as she walks near the gangplank.  

“Didn’t I tell you bastards to get up?”  Heather says glaring down at Sougo and Gintoki.  “Let’s go…this place is to fucking cold.  I want to get out of here soon.  Or find somebody to warm me up…” she growled as she walked down the gangplank.

“Right…”  Nikki said with a sigh.  “I could do it…”

“What did you say?”  Tony said grinning as she bounded up to Nikki.

Nikki blushed.  “Nothing…I didn’t say a damn thing…” she grumbled as she watched Heather walking in front of her.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 12, 2009)

As V tore out one of his prisoner's kidneys, the boat shook.  "What the hell?" V ripped out the man's heart and crushed it.  He then wiped the gore off of his gloves and headed up to see what was going on.    

V got up to the main deck and saw a marine skiff lying there.  V could see the attacker was an old man wearing a prisoner's uniform.  The old man was fighting Maxi and Marcos.  "I'm going to kill them, not him!"  V muttered.  Two knives appeared in his hand.  V reached his arm back and the knives flashed out of his hand, twirling straight towards Arcturus.  

Arcturus was about to continued his assault on the white haired marine when he saw two knives at the corner of his eye.  Arcturus spun and caught both of them.  He pushed his hands down and crushed the thick steel blades like paper.  "You bastards will pay for what happened to William!" Arcturus roared.    

Arcturus picked up several sharp, wooden planks that been snapped off the deck when Arcturus punched it.  Arcturus picked them up and whipped on of them at the masked marine, one at the one with the rods, one at the white haired marine with the knives, and one at a female black haired marine who didn't seem to be doing much of except attempting to escape.  

V jumped up into the air as the plank sailed at him.  It brushed passed him and slammed into the mast, nearly impaling Gilmont who was lying there unconscious.  V walked over to Gilmont and punched him in the stomach.  "Wake up you fat bastard!" Gilmont simply groaned and didn't reply.        

"What did you just call my son?!" V spun around and saw the old man running at him.  V whipped out one his knives and slashed at the old man.  It only succeeded in nicking Arcturus' jaw.  It didn't stop Arcturus' fist from slamming into V's mask.   

V's mask shattered.  Small plaster bits went flying.  V kept his face down for a second, but then looked up and stared straight at Arcturus.  Arcturus took a step back.  "W-what the hell happened to you?"  The top half of V's face was gray from burns.  There was long scar descending through his right eye, where the was an empty socket.  V's jaw was covered with steel.  It was impossible for him to move his chin.  There was a small slit which V spoke through.  "By the time I'm done, you'll wish you had a face like mine."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2009)

Garrick reaches the deck of the ship and he can see massive devastation aboard, a goddamn Skiff is in pieces on his ship and fodder Marines lay everywhere, "Useless wastes of space!" growls Garrick as he kicks an unconscious Marine. Then some crazy old man starts hurling wooden planks everywhere and punches V, totally shattering his mask. 

Garrick's eyes widen slightly when he sees V's face, "Oh so that's what you look like under there huh? Oh well its not so bad as how this fool is going to look in a couple of minutes! TIME TO GO BACK TO THE RETIREMENT HOME GEEZER!!" Garrick grabs a long section of the wooden railing and rips it off the deck, then hurls it at the old man with tremendous velocity.
_
With Annie..._
Annie smiles at Sheep but the Gunslinger doesn't want to keep her crewmates waiting. "Could you hold on for one sec fella?" asks Annie. She reaches into her coat and takes out her baby den den mushi. 

"Hey metalhead this is Annie, I'll be there in a couple of minutes I just met an interesting new friend that you guys might want to meet..." Annie walks towards the docks and waves along Sheep, "Why don't you come with me fella. My friends might know where to find this Fish fella." 

The gunslinger walks towards the Docks hoping that Sheep will follow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2009)

Jason stood at the front of the ship, He looked out over the ocean. This part felt familiar too him. It was the same path he took the first time he went to the Isako Kingdom. ?That means the Island is near here.? He looked out and smiled. ?Landmark Island? I wonder how much it?s changed in two years.? BANG! The door to the cabin slammed open. ?I DEMAND YOU TELL US WHERE WE ARE GOING AND WHY!!? Belle shouted.

?Hello.? Rex waved.* ?Eh, I don?t care.?* James and Bolt shrugged. ?SHUT UP HAG!!? Eve yelled from the Crows nest. ?It?s fine, I don?t mind telling you guys the story.? He smiled. ?It starts about three years ago though. ?I wanna hear~? Eve was sitting politely in front of Jason. ?How?d she get down here so fast?? Bolt was looking at the distance from the deck to the crowsnest. ?Does the story have sword fighting in it?? James sat curiously. 

?Wake me when it?s over.? Bolt pulled his beanie down and laid against the mast. ?About three years ago, I was getting a bit tired of my village. I wanted to leave and be free you know. I?ve read a lot about Pirates, they seemed interesting. They seemed free.. they were everything I wanted to be. Tough, strong, brave, fearless. They did what they want when they wanted. I wanted that.. I wanted that feeling.. So, I went to see an old friend of mine?? 

The Adventure Begins-

?Hey.? Jason waved to an Old sailor watching the ocean from his dock. ?Ah, If it isn?t little Rodgers. How?s your brother?? The man asked. ?He?s ok I guess. I haven?t heard from him in a while.? Jason plopped down next to the old man. ?I want to set off to sea Jinta.? Jason spoke up, ?Heh, You do hm?? Jinta Calin Ex First mate of the Arctic Pirate crew. Former bounty 56,000,000. ?You?re gonna be a pirate. That brings back fond memories.? 

The old man smiled. ?Why did you decide to quit being a pirate Jinta?? Jason turned to him. ?Hmm?? The old man seemed interested in this question. He began to rub his chin in thought. ?Why did I decide to quit.. Jay, You?re what, 15 now?? Jason nodded. ?Yeah, I was just a little older then you when I went off to be a pirate? I won?t lie. I enjoyed everyday. And once you find that perfect crew.. you become a family with bonds tighter then my ex-wife?s penny pinching hands HAHAHA!? 

He laughed a youthful laugh, one he hasn?t let out in over 30 years. ?But, Once you begin losing crew members? Death, Disease, Famine, Davey back fights? The whole thing begins to weigh you down. You find it harder to get up in the morning.. Harder to laugh and drink. You just give up? We lost out captain in a raid on a marine base.. Tried to get back our Nakama.. After that, I couldn?t see much sense in fighting the fight anymore. Just gave up.? 

He sighed and looked at Jason. ?But it was the best time I had. Not gonna lie.? He then tried to stand up. ?Ah, You mind helping this old sea dog up?? Jason smiled and stood up, then grabbed the old mans arm to help him stand. ?I?ve got a boat, It?s way over there.? He pointed to a far off place. ?It?s been so long? The paints faded, as has my memory of its name?? He smiled to Jason. ?But it?s yours if you want to go. And if you don?t mind some company, My grandson wants to be a marine??

A Few days later, Jason and Jinta?s Grandson were out at sea. ?And this is called the Bow.?  Maxwell Dogood. Age18, Dream to be a marine. He?s 5?11, with short brown hair and a white sailors outfit. ?Ah.? Jason nodded. ?This is the stern.? Jason nodded again. ?And this is the Brig.? Jason nodded once more. He had no idea what Max was talking about? At all. ?So, you?ll need to remember all this if you want to be a pirate!?

Jason nodded. ?But, Why are you helping me? You?re gonna be a marine right??  Max rubbed his chin. ?Well, Yeah. But I?m not right now am I?? He smiled. ?Ah.. I see.? Jason smiled back. The two sailed together for a few months, Max wanted to make sure Jason knew how to navigate before leaving him alone at sea. But when the faithful day came, the two parted ways. ?This is it Jay. I?ll leave the ship in your hands. And, If you ever get the chance.. Say hi to my gramps for me!?

Jason smiled and nodded. ?I hope you make it to captain.? Max laughed. ?I?ll have to start from the very bottom! Captains at least two months away! DEHEHEHE!? they two laughed together before parting. ?Don?t die Jason!!!? Max shouted to him. ?I WONT!!!? Jason waved as he sailed off. ?Now, To be a real pirate.. I have to find a treasure.? He thought to himself. ?The closest Island is Landmark Island.. So I?ll try there first!!? He smiled and made his way to Landmark Island?


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 12, 2009)

So the tournament was over. Freddy got Jimi's dumpster, and everyone was clueless to the significance of Jimi being knocked backward. The whole gang met-up in a bar later. Kara was explained the plan that Tew had made.

I can't believe it! The food in here is great. I can eat and eat and eat! De yelled as he inhaled every last bit of food that came out of the kitchen.

"Hey stop eating fish!" Gonzalez demanded, "Those were probably my friends!"

Well your friends taste good!

"So, I guess it isn't really Jimi," Kara said, "Then who is he?"

"I couldn't tell you. And the bigger mystery is, where the hell is my skin!?"

"So I guess this calls for an investigation?" Kara added, not paying attention to the last part.

No! De butted in, No investigation! No mystery! No searching for clues! No finding out who the real perpetrator is! We stick with the plan. Jaya. Just Jaya. Freddy, you're with Kara, Lovey, you're with me. I really want to get on with this.

"...Fine," Kara said, "Just what are we going to do in Jaya?"

I told you. It's a secret. By the way, do you know Dane? I'm pretty sure you've met.

"Liz? Yeah. Why?"

I'm trying to find her.

"You're asking the wrong person. Last I heard she had business with Dux. But that was a long time ago."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2009)

Landmark Island-

A massive island forming a near perfect circle. It holds the ruins of five civilizations; no one knows how they got there. How old they are or why they are there. But each Temple, Each statue, each building has been considered a landmark. Because if you know the buildings and statues, It?s easy to find your way around. The longest time it?s taken on average for someone to walk from one end of the Island to the other is 40 days.

?Shit, These idiots are useless.? A man with a ripped dirt brown open shirt, torn blue jeans and black boots kicks a peasant. (you all should know what peasants look like ) ?We?re looking for a damn treasure and these Assholes are walking around like they are lookin for dirt!!? His face is darkened by the shadow of the ruins. ?Captain. A word if I may speak.? A tall lanky man dressed In a fine grey suite with short slicked back black hair, and grey streaks. Speaks up to the fearsome man.

?Sure go ahead First wing.? First Wing of Ra, Germaine Dras. ?Perhaps it would be best to not strike the workers, They may try to revolt my dear captain.? Germaine speaks with concern in his voice. He doesn?t wish for his captains dreams to be unattainable due to a riot. ?HAHAHA! These pathetic slugs rise against me!? Like hell that?ll happen!? He stands up and raises his arms. ?Just look! These guys are like ants in a farm! They move, they eat, they move Rock! Ants! And I?m the one holding the farm firmly in my grasp!?

He clenches his right fist. ?They think they can rise against me!? I?ll crush their farm. Bring their world to an end. It?s simple, It?s easy! Ants are weak, Pathetic, Mindless!? He laughed. ?Sir, Ant?s can lift twenty times their own weight, by comparison they are much stronger then a human being.? Germaine commented. ?Do you know why I made you the first wing Germaine?? The man grins, The sun is now behind his head his face blocked by shadow. ?Why is that sir?? 

Germaine gulps, He feels a lump in his throat, His palms are sweating. He wants to run, He wants to run far away. He thinks to himself, This must be the same feeling a rabbit has when a lion has it cornered. The giant beast is showing its teeth to the tiny creature saying, ?This is your fate!? A hand lands on Germaine?s shoulder, The captain leans in close to him and whispers in his ear. ?The first wing, Is always the one to be cut off soonest.? He suddenly felt a warm sensation in his stomach. It seemed, pleasant at first, but soon it was followed by great pain. 

Germaine looks down to see a blade in his abdomen. ?C?captain??? He held his stomach, trying to hold back the blood. ?When the wing is broken, You clip it. No point worrying about it once its gone. Besides, I can a ways get a new wing.? The man grinned; He?s teeth seemed to be like that of a sharks.  Every tooth, sharp as a blade. Yes, He was right. Germane had been facing the mouth of a lion. And before he knew it, He had becomes the beasts dinner. 

At the Dock-

?It shouldn?t have taken so long to get here? Maybe I should research navigation again?.? He scratched his chin. ?No time for that now! Gotta get moving!? He smiled and hopped off the boat, carrying a large box of Masks. ?Good thing I had time to make these! Maybe I can sell them for some spare cash.. But first I should probably work on hunting down a treasure.. ? He looked over the town. It seemed empty. ?The buildings all are made of stone huh?? He smiled, This place seemed like an interesting town.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 12, 2009)

It was Sougo who got up first.

"Fine, you bastards, I'm going for a walk." he said grabbing his bazooka and walking off the ship. He strolled a few metres and saw a familiar face in Annie. "Hmm she was at the party I think. Did I serve her a drink, I'm not sure if I looked down her top or not."

Then he stopped in utter amazement, so much so that he dropped the Bazooka and accidently fired off a rocket towards the gunslinger

"Oh shit. This is definitely going to lead to some shit." He should have run away but before him stood something he had never seen before. A human sized sheep.

"That'll feed me for a whole day! I mean us! Well....what they don't know can't hurt them" he said thinking back to the crew and completely forgetting that he was still in their field of vision.

Dante looked over the ship towards the scene.

*"Hey guys! We have to get that! It's a sheep. A FUCKING SHEEP!"*

"Hmm it's wool could keep us warm..." Shinpachi thought

"It'll taste delicious!" Gintoki thought drooling

*"I wonder if Heather and I could use it as a bed...."* Dante thought.

"I wonder what a drunk sheep is like.." Sougo thought as they stared at it walking towards another ship.

Between the four of them they were going to get it drunk, strip it down, have sex on it and then have a tasty meal. It sounded like a decent night on the town for them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 12, 2009)

On *The Dark Justice*...

Prince quickly swung himself up onto the deck, and looked around.
The stopped. Marcos was fighting?
_Well, well, well,_ he thought _This day just keeps getting stranger and stranger...._ He observed the battle for a few more seconds as V stormed in and got his mask broken.
"Ewwwwwie..." said Prince, still a little drunk. Then Garrick stomped in, and the whole thing went to hell. "Oh well," he muttered to himself. "I suppose this is as good a time to eat this thing as any." He pulled out the Devil Fruit and bit down. "Gwoss," he said as he swallowed. He chuced it out into the ocean. "And Good riddance!" He shouted, turning back to the battle. "Let's see what this thing does....FIRE!" he shouted. "No?....Uhhh...LIGHTNING!!!....no..um, uh....Damnit Oda!" he shouted, whirling around, coming face to face with himself."SHIT!" he shouted, and reacted without thinking, punching it. It flickered out, dissapearing. He turned again, coming face to face with another him. "Hello?...." he aked tentatively. No answer. Then he slowly, slowly put his hand through it. It shifted and twirled around his hand, but didn't dissapear, and reverted to normal when he took his hand out. Prince smiled wickedly. "Cool...."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2009)

Jason walked down the stone streets; he couldn?t seem to find a single soul. ?It looks like there was a raid here. But I didn?t read about that in the news?? He looked around, carts were overturned, Bags of grain cut open and spilled on the ground. But there was no blood, No bodies. No signs of a real struggle, or rather no signs of a real battle. ?So, Did they move willingly or did they get forced into it..? Jason scratched his chin. ?There?s a lot of towns on this Island. Maybe I should check to see if they went to another town.? 

He put down his box of masks. ?If they come back, they can have these as a way to celebrate returning to their home!? He smiled, Slowly making his way through town. ?Hey, Hey, There?s a guy here!? Someone from the shadows speaks into a Denden mushi. ?A guy? What kidna guy?? A voice on the other end asks. ?I dunno! He?s wearing some weird get up, with a big stripped hat and 8balls!? The shadow man responded. ?Well, Take him out!!? The voice shouted. ?YES TWELFTH WING SAMA!!? 

SLAM! ?Damn these feathers are useless!? A man wearing a pink Hawaiian shirt and Bermuda shorts with sandals scoffs. ?Hey hey, Ismal, Don?t get down.? Another man speaks up. He?s covered in what looks to be Panda hide. Ismal Hidarus, Twelfth wing of Ra. ?Pff.? Ismal shouts. ?Easy for you to say Leo.? Leo Kantus, Eleventh wing of Ra. ?Sigh, You men are so annoying.? A women in a strapless red dress, seem slit to her knee and long black hair flowing down her back, takes a bite from a red apple. Her lips the same shade. 

?Tenth!? When the hell did you get here!?? Tenth Wing of Ra, Name unknown, simply goes by Tenth.  ?Hm~ It?s rude to ask a lady her age.? She tosses the apple at Ismal. ?Hey, Don?t forget, It?s the Last wing that stands firm above all others.? He crushes the apple in his hand, Spraying juice over the floor. ?You keep thinking you?re the strongest Ismal. But I?ll show you whose though.? She winks and walks out the door. ?Damn that bitch pisses me off!? 

?It?s just one guy right? We can take him!? Two figures strategize from the shadows. ?Right! We?ve got swords and he?s got nothing! We can win this easy!!? They rush towards Jason. ?GENERIC FOOT SOULDER SLASH!!!? they both shout out as they swing their swords. CRACK!!? Jason turns and kicks both men down with the back of his left leg. ?You guys should remember, Nameless pawns don?t get to win.? Jason smiled, taking their blades from them. 

?I guess this means that the towns people were forced out of here.? He thought to himself. ?I better double time it. The treasure might be all gone!? Jay strapped the two swords to his belt and began rushing off double time. He wasn?t letting his first chance at being a real pirate slip away from him. No way! He?s going to get that treasure and he?s going to make sure he never forgets this day! ?The day I became a real pirate!!!? He smiled to himself. 

?Pff. It?s two wings, Don?t bother with anything.? The man called captain scoffed. ?But sir.? Another man dressed in a blank suite shakes In the captains presence. ?If? If we don?t do something, this man could become a problem!? He knew what happened to his boss, the first wing? But he had to say something. ?You know. You are a feather two, Lower then an ant really. But more useful to me, Feathers make nice pillows and blankets if you put them between cloth.? The captain grins. ?So know your place.? He punched the suited man into a wall. Captain of the Thousand Sun Pirate fleet, Rasa Ram?n Randal. Also Known as? ?The sun god, Ra.? He smirked. ?Doesn?t need useless feathers.? 

His cheek is marked with a Sun. He is the great Nile Perch type fishman. ?Humans, you?re all such pathetic creatures.? The fishman spat at the ground. He liked to believe he was strong, tough, a forced to be reckoned with. But he knew, there was no way he could beat That bastard Arlong. And this is the one thing that will continue to drive Ra. Right until the day he dies. ?I?ve already got a replacement for your old boss. Got any problems with that??

He looked at the man laying on the ground. ?I didn?t think so.? Ra laughed. ?DIG FASTER YOU DAMN PEASENTS!! WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!?? He began shouting at the people. ?Please!! We just need to rest!!? A women screams. ?you wanna rest?? The Fishman walks over to her. ?Alright, Rest.? He smiles. ?Thank? Thank you?? she smiled back. SNAP! ?Rest in peace.? The women falls to the ground while Ra turns back and laughs.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 12, 2009)

Arcturus spun as a wooden railing was thrown at him.  He caught it, but was pushed backwards from the momentum and was off balance.  V took the opportunity to attack Arcturus.  V's hands wrapped around Arcturus' neck and began to choke.  

"Don't worry, I don't intend on killing you just yet.  I'll knock you out and then brutally disfigure your entire body.  You can then watch yourself starve to death for three weeks before I feed you again.  Then I'll remove the mucus lining in your stomach and I'll watch you die from the acid."   Without the mask on, V's voice came out in a brittle growl.   

Arcturus' hand grabbed V's wrist and tore off of his glove.  Arcturus grabbed V's heavily scarred and burnt hand.  "I... will..." V felt himself tiring.  His vision began to blur and black dots danced across his vision.  "slaughter... Gilmont- get him off of-" V slumped onto the ground unconscious.  

Gilmont had gotten up and watched as his father defeated V.  "Yes... all that stamina from that marine. Now for you!" Arcturus slowly walked over to Garrick.  "I'll with you later, son," Arcturus said to Gilmont as he headed to Garrick.  Gilmont didn't make a move, even though his father's back was completely exposed to him.  Gilmont gritted his teeth. "A Goodfellow always protects his family!"  he said to himself.  

_Several decades earlier..._ 

Gilmont and William were sitting in their father's study.  William had a black eye and was bleeding from his lip.  "What happened?"  Arcturus asked, concerned.  "Some bullies... they jumped me at the park,"  William replied in tears.  "Gilmont, you were there.  Why didn't you defend your little brother?" Arcturus asked Gilmont.   

"They were nobles, father," Gilmont replied.  "I didn't want to incur the wrath of the World Government, sir." His father stared at Gilmont.  "I understand its hard for you to be away from your friends.  But this posting at Shanbondy will only be for a few months, and I think it is time we had a talk.  William, please leave." Rear Admiral  Arcturus Goodfellow pointed at the door.     

William nodded and scampered out the door.  Arcturus went over to Gilmont and grabbed him by the chin.  "Look at me.  LOOK AT ME!" Gilmont stared at his father's eyes, scared.  Arcturus was having a mood swing again.  Arcturus stared deep into Gilmont's eyes.  "A Goodfellow always protects his family.  Do you understand that?! ALWAYS!" 

Gilmont glanced down.  "Y-yes sir,"  Gilmont muttered.  He got up and turned to leave.  "Gilmont- protect William.  He's all that I have left of her."  Gilmont nodded and left.  Arcturus stared at picture of his  wife before bursting into tears.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 12, 2009)

_Kingdom of Wyaton..._
Darver remained on the roof of the castle, continuing to meditate. He had asked that Ororo would step back so that he wouldn't be hit by any of his wondering aura burst. After his meditaion, Darver stood on the roof looking out at the kingdom with an indifferent expression. This guy really didn't care that he wounded the country along with it's citizens/pride. Darver turned back and began to walk back into the palace with Ororo. *"I sense the presence of some of the agents."* Darver said to Ororo as they entered the palace.

*"Late for your own meeting, eh Master-san?"* Anglora was in the throne room along with Jackie and James. She was sitting down in her chair like a classy woman would. Arms resting on the arms rest and her legs crossed. She smiled at Darver as he entered the room. Her attention quickly shifted to Ororo at his side. She smiled at him also, her eyes looking him up and down as if she was sizing him up.

*"And who might you be hun?"* Anglora said in a friendly tone at Ororo. 

Darver went and took his seat at the head of the grand table. He looked at Anglora and Jackie for a moment and then he closed his eyes. *"We will begin when the other agents arrive."* Darver said plainly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2009)

Jason walked down a stretch of road. It led from the town to what seemed to be a grouping of statues.  ?I should be on guard. Who knows when those guys will come to attack me again. He continued his march, hoping to get to the statues within the hour. The land seemed nice, And the rock path was done rather well. ?It?s not so bad out here. I?ll have to come visit again.? 

?Move it to the left!? A man with short blonde hair, Blue sunglasses, A white shirt and black shorts, Orders more peasants around. They all move together, lifting statues and positioning them in new spots. ?No wait! To the right!? He shouted once more, ?YES SECOND WING SAMA!!? they all shout in response. Second Wing of Ra, Nathan ?Polo? Badgers. ?HAH! It?s good to be a wing!? He smiles and places his hands triumphantly on his hips.

?Sir! Someone?s coming!? A man dressed similar to Nathan comes running up to him. ?Hm?? Nathan raises an eyebrow. ?There is a man coming here!!? Nathan sighed. ?More marines? I thought they gave up by now.? He laughed to himself. ?Should we call Captain Ra Sir?? The man asked the second wing. ?Nah, No need to call the captain. I think I can handle this one myself.? He laughed once more, ?Been a while since I got out anyway.? 

?OIII!!!? Jason waved to the men. ?? How far was he before you gave me this news??? Nathan blinked. ?I?m looking for the people who were in this town!!? Jason shouted. ?Do you have any idea as to where I can find them!?? He yelled once more. ?EH!?!?!? Nathan exclaimed. ?You don?t look like a marine at all!! Just look at you! What the hell is with that goofy hat!?? 

Jason blinked his eyes a few times, The man had confused him for a marine? ?That?s cause I?m a pirate?? His words were spoken in the simplest tone possible. ?Hmm?? Nathan rubbed his chin. ?What the hell kind of pirate dresses like that!??  ?HEY!? Jason exclaimed. ?I didn?t insult your clothes!!? Jason felt very insulted by the mans claims and insults. ?Fine then.? Nathan raised his hand and began to make a shoo motion. ?Go Away.? 

He spoke. ?Not till I find a treasure!? SLAP! He knocked the mans hand away. ?Uh oh?? A few men spoke out, then quickly hid behind a few statues. ?You really want to die huh!?? Polo began to smile quiet evilly. ?That?s fine by me!!? Nathan cracked his knuckles. ?I?ll take you to the very depths of hell my self you ass hole!!!? He pulled his hand back and threw a punch,

WOOSH! Jason ducked and punched Nathan?s gut, knocking him back. ?Haha, Good punch. But can you-? WHACK! He felt a fist connect with his chin, Sending him rolling backwards. ?The hell.? He rubbed his chin and looked up, In front of him was a man with a cheetah?s head wearing a dumb looking hat. ?THE HELL IS THAT!?!?!?!? He shouted. ?Shut it!? WHACK! BAM! Jason unleashed a barrage of punches before his Mask began to crack.

?Damn? It?.? THUD! The man fell to the ground. ?He? he took out the second wing!?? The people begin coming out from behind the statues. ?hmm? Second wing?? Jason asks. ?YOU DON?T KNOW!?? They all shout. ?Should I?? Jason asked. ?The twelve wings of Ra represent the 12 divisions of Ra?s fleet.? Jason rubbed his chin. ?So, I took out the leader of the second division. They must be weak.? 

The people all shake their head, ?The divisions are numbered 1-12, based on which order they can be clipped. One is always clipped first, So you beat one of the weakest.? A man writes on the ground. ?So. Ra is a fishman?? Jason asked. ?Yes! He is a fearsome beast.. He holds no qualms over killing innocents or even his own men!!? Jason nodded. ?what?s he after?? He asked calmly. 

?He wants the treasures the ancients hid in the ruins!? Jason?s ears perked. ?My treasure!!? He shouted. ?Uh.. yours..?? Everyone sweatdropped and waved their hands in front of their noses. ?Right, I?ll help you.? Jason cracked his knuckles. ?Just tell me where this Ra guy is and I?ll beat him up.? He seemed confident. So confident?So unlike himself. ?He?s over there.? Everyone points in the same direction. ?Thanks.? Jason begins walking off. 

?A second wing was clipped?? Ra scratched his chin. ?So, There?s someone here capable of that?? He grinned. ?Call the final ten to meet. Let them decide how to handle this guy.? Ra speaks to a man wearing a grey suite. ?You are the new number one anyway.? He laughed. ?Thank you sir.? The man bowed. His hair was golden and slicked back, he was medium in length. New First wing of Ra. Izeal.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 12, 2009)

Everyone went their separate ways. Freddy still couldn't find his skin (which was still in De's boat) and just figured it was fate and he'd find it another day. De and Gonzalez went on their search to find Liz. Starting with a man named Dux who Kara said was on Ripple Island.

For days they sailed and nothing interesting happened until now. Freddy's skin walked out on deck where De and Gonzalez were chatting.

"Hey, have we found Kara yet?"

What?-How'd you?-Look. I'm sick of seeing your ugly mug. Don't you have someplace better to be, like attacked to your body?

"Nope."

Gonzalez giggled, "Oh come on De, I like having Freddy around. He's funny. And he gives the best piggy back rides."

I guess we have no choice but to keep him here with us.

"Ya~~~~y! Freddy, come give me a hug!"

"Why don't you come over here?" Then he realised what he said, "Kidding!"

-Later-

Nothing more interesting happened on the voyage to Ripple Island. And finally, with time, they finally arrived at port.

"Freddy, give me a piggy back ride."

Why don't you ever let me carry you around anyways?

"Because, De D. Dee, you're a drunken buffoon."

I think you're just afraid of heights.

"Am not!" She quickly responded, defensively.

That may be a problem later on...

-Later-

After hours of gathering information, they finally found where Dux was. He was a business owner who had a huge skyscraper and his office was up top. A few death threats later and they were allowed clearance to see him.

"That psycho girl! I can't believe this!" Dux was talking out. De Freddy and Gonzalez, entered the building as he said it.

That girl. Could you be talking about Dane? Hmm? Only she could do something like this. What do you say? I'm awaiting an answer. Why are you-

"If you would let me speak I could answer. Yeah, there was a girl in here. Her name wasn't Dane though. It was Liz or something like that. She came in here and wrecked the place. I never even met her before!"

Where is said girl now?

"Hell if I know. Wait, I think she mentioned something about Johnny's when she talked to herself, destroying my office."

De walked over to his window and punched through it. Thank you good sir. He said then they all left.

They went back down stairs and exited the building.

"What the hell was that?" Freddy's skin asked.

That's how you handle those business types!


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2009)

?WAIT!? Belle shouted, The entire crew was now sitting in front of Jason. ?I don?t believe it.? She said. ?You are far too timid and you hate fighting. Why would you go and attack someone because you wanted treasure!?? Jason sighed and looked up. ?It sounds like something Joseph would do.? Bolt commented. ?I liked the part where you punched he guy in the face.? James laughed. ?Hm, I?ve heard a dis Ra guy before..? Rex thought to himself. ?Think he invited me to be a wing once?? He scratched his head. ?Or was it a feather.? 

?I like the story so far~? Eve sighed like a lovesick teen at a boyband autograph signing. ?It doesn?t sound like me at all?? Jason smiled. ?But? that?s because of what happened next?.? He looked down. ?I rushed into fights for the sake of people. I rushed into fights to fill my own dream of finding a treasure. Becoming a pirate, being like Jinta was when he was young?? He looked down. ?I just wish Jinta had told me the regret you feel?? He began to fade out. ?When you take a mans life?? 

With the 11 wings-

?Heh, So number two bit the dust?? Fifth Wing, Becker Man. A tall muscular man with no shirt or shoes. He?s completely bald and only wears camouflage shorts. ?EH!? That?s a mean thing to say!!? Fourth Wing, Nanny, Has long blonde hair and wears a nurses uniform. ?Pff, Good riddance.? Six With Addie Caddie, Wears all black clothes, has red hair and red eyes. ?eh. He was full of himself.? A man, looking to be in his thirties, With white hair and black sunglasses wearing a brown trenchcoat with a white undershirt and white pants sights. Eighth wing Dashal Marks. 

?It?s Fine me be.??And me? Two men, both with short spiked purple hair, medium build and Tanktop jean combos speak up. The man on the right appears to be in his 40?s while the man on the left seems to be in his 20?s. Right- third wing Mason Layne. Left-Ninth wing, Michael Layne. ?Ha.? Ismal Hidarus, the twelfth wing scoffs. ?Miss me??  Leo winks. ?Eleventh wing present.? He comments.

?I?ve been here.? Tenth comments. ?No one shall miss the annoyance of Nathan.? A man wearing a black cloak, arms folded. Sits in the corner of the room. ?Ah? Reaper, You?re here?? Seventh Wing, Reaper. ?And so the first wing enters.? Izeal spoke as he walked into the meeting. ?Hey freshmeat.? Ismal grinned. ?What?s the news? How?d two go down?? He seemed rather curious. 

?Reports from his division claim a man with the face of a cheetah took him out in a three strikes.? THREE!?? The group seems shocked. ?Damn, I know he was number two.. But three hits?? Ismal ran his hand through his hair. ?Geez, we?re facing someone tough.? Tenth giggled. ?Afraid he?s coming for you great leader?? She taunted. ?Don?t forget your place wench!? Ismal felt like hitting her.. He wanted to so bad. But he would risk being clipped by Ra.

?It?s of no concern to us.? Izeal commented. ?He may be Nathan was hardly worth being the second wing, He was far below third in power.? ?DAMN RIGHT!? Mason cheered. ?Even myself, A first wing am more powerful.? He smiled. ?Worrying over nothing but a mere insect is nothing but a nuisance. We shall take him out with little effort on our part.? Ismal stood up and slammed his fist into his hand. ?Then, How bout we take him out right now?? 

Izeal nodded. ?It would be best to clip this young birds wings before it grows into a larger problem in the future.? Tenth squinted her right eye. ?Didn?t he say he was no problem? What this about him growing into one?? she wondered to herself. ?Ehhh?!? I dun wanna fight?? Nanny pouted. ?It?s ok Nanny, We all must fight sometime.? Tenth put her hand on Nanny?s shoulder.

?Yeah! We girls all gotta stick together and show these packs of testosterone who the real powerhouses are!? Addie cheered. ?Let?s go.? Ismal and the others begin picking up weapons from a wall and walk out. ?It should be easy, This guys gonna be nothing but a pushover.?  Becker man cheered. ?LET?S MAKE IT A CONTEST! FIRST TO BAG THE PREY GETS 30 UNDERLINGS TAKEN FROM THE OTHER 10!? Everyone nodded in agreement. 

?I?ll be enjoying yours the most.? Ismal Grinned at Tenth. ?No, I believe I?ll be enjoying everyone?s.? She responded.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2009)

As Annie slowly but surely strings along Sheep with false promises that her Nakama may know who Fish is, she actually has no idea really who or what the heck "Fish" is but she's so enthralled with the creature that she'll do just about anything to win him over. 

The gunslinger approaches her ship with Sheep trailing closely behind her and she notices a rakish looking fellow, the kind that you see in the backalley of a bar asking for spare change so that he can get just one more drink and he probably smells of alcohol and vomit as well thinks Annie with amusement. The man stops suddenly and seems to stare at Sheep with intense interest, almost predatory in nature. 

Then suddenly it hits Annie like a lightning bolt, "Hey I recognize that fool...he tried to sneak a peak at my cleavage when I was ordering a drink!" she mumbles to herself but before she can make a move suddenly the man drops his bazooka and a stray round fires at her and Sheep. 

Annie's eyes widen with shock and her body tenses up, "DUCK!" the Gunslinger yells at Sheep, and she tackles the creature diving flat against the snowy ground and she can feel the heat and intensity of the bazooka rocket literally graze over their bodies and then explode several meters away in front of them. 

Annie raises her head and looks over at the explosion, "Holy shit that was a close one!" she exclaims and she looks over at Sheep with a concerned face, "Are you alright?" then her emotion does a one eighty and she draws her gold revolvers at Sougo, "WHAT'S THE BID IDEA FELLA!!"  she exclaims striding towards the stranger seconds from pressing the trigger. 

Aboard _The Infinite Injustice_, the crew uptop react towards the explosion. Jessie looks and sees Annie and some white haired creature laying on the ground. Close by stands a weirdo with a smoking bazooka laying at his feet. Jessie's eyes widen with recognition, "I know that guy he and some strange girl tried to sexually abuse me while I was sleeping in my own room!!!" Jessie jumps across the railing and lands on the docks running at Sougo with her both her giant Shipwright mallets extended in her hands, "PAYBACK TIME MR. VOMIT MAN!" she exclaims with a killer instinct in her eyes, swinging the mallets around with hurricane like intensity. 
*
On The Dark Justice...*
As Arcturus rounds on Garrick the Marine Comander snarls with contempt, "FUCKING COWARD HIDING BEHIND YOUR STUPID DEVIL FRUIT!!" he bellows. Oh how I would love to rip him apart with my bare hands thinks Garrick but after what happened to V thats not an option. Suddenly Garrick smirks with evil intentions in his eyes as he looks at the injured Marines crawling next to him, dowznes of them. 

Garrick points at Arcturus, "Hey asshole if you want your son so badly you can have him!! As far as I'm concerned he's a piece of shit no good waste of a Marine! But you didn't come asking nicely and you fucked up my beautiful ship...SO NOW YOU'RE GONNA PAY THE PIPER!!"    Garrick plows his brass knuckled fists into the deck and lifts up with al his might, his neck muscles straining. Suddenly the floorboards under Arcturus feet tremble and launch into the air like an earthquake. Garrick literally pulls out the deck from under the old man's feet and he loses his balance. 

Now! Thinks Garrick he runs flat out at the crazed old man and picks up two dead or unconscious Marines, he can't tell. Garrick swings them both like human basball bats and he slams the poor Marines against Arcturus' body with enough force to shatter the Marines bones and hopefully hurt Arcturus. Garrick swings the "Meat clubs" in afury battering Arcturus and after the Marines feel totally limp in Garricks hands he drops them and swings a quick uppercut under Arcturus chin.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2009)

"Bring it on you bastards!" Sougo said quickly rolling to one side, picking up his bazooka and aiming it at the oncoming pair. His eyes were fixed on the two targets. "Mr Vomit man?" he said not remembering anything about the events on the island, then realising he was STILL in his waiters clothes. 

Dante watched completely unamused. *"You know, had I done that I would have been chased by two ugly big hairy men, yet this lucky son of a bitch gets two gorgeous women."*

"It's just as well, you didn't go. Sougo is sadistic enough to blast them into hell, you on the other hand would be staring at their breasts even as they killed you" Shinpachi said looking at the situation unfold. Dante was going to argue but failed

*"Well one of us should help him out and since Gintoki and I are such perverted beasts that would be you. Actually you would diffuse the situation with talking, lets make this worse and for that it's got to be either Heather, Nikki or Psycho"* Dante said turning to the girls glaring at him and for a second thought he may be safer with Sougo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

"Annie be careful I think he's some kind of serial rapist or escaped lunatic of some sort!!!" yells Jessie as she eyes Sougo. Jessie whirls around both giant shipwright mallets  in her hands like batons. Both Mallets weigh over 150 pounds each but Jessie casually wields them as if they're as light as a feather. 

"Okay buddy....HERE'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TRY AND VIOLATE A YOUNG GIRLS INNER SANCTUM!!" (Jessie may later regret wording it that way) Jessie raises her mallets high over her head and then smashes them into the ground. Sending a small shockwave in the earth at the lunatic. 

Simultaneously Annie aims at Sougo if he tries to dodge. _Should I use real bullets_ thinks Annie...._naw that would be too easy_. This fella seems grade A minor league to me. The Gunslinger fires once from her right gold revolver, "Vinewhip!" she exclaims as a round explodes in mid air and transforms into a band of writhing vines as hard as iron that hurtle at Sougo to ensare him and keep him pinned.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 13, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> ?I like the story so far~? Eve sighed like a lovesick teen at a boyband autograph signing. ?It doesn?t sound like me at all?? Jason smiled. ?But? that?s because of what happened next?.? He looked down. ?I rushed into fights for the sake of people. I rushed into fights to fill my own dream of finding a treasure. Becoming a pirate, being like Jinta was when he was young?? He looked down. ?I just wish Jinta had told me the regret you feel?? He began to fade out. ?When you take a mans life??



"_Taking a life, eh?_"
He closes his eyes and pulls his beanie down again.  Flashes of his past flood his mind.  His mother and father laughing together.  Duro and his dad, drinking and telling stories to each other.  His father, trying to protect him by fight Crash and the finishing blow that killed him.  And finally, the insane deranged grin the Fishman gave Bolt as he threw him into the ocean.  Only one question  remained.
"_When the time comes, will I be able to finish it?_"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 13, 2009)

On _The Infinite Injustice_

Alph was in the middle of repairing himself, most of the cosmetic damage was gone but his thruster for example was still defective.He stopped with his repairs when Annie contacted him and relayed the message to the remaining crew members on board before heading off to the source of the explosion.

Shin and Alph were just in time to catch teh start of the battle, Jessie slammed her mallets into the ground at the same instant Annie shot at one of the unknown pirates.Shin frowned upon hearing Jessie scream something about her inner sanctum.

"What did he do in her sanctum?"He asked, completely misunderstanding what she meant."What's a sanctum by the way?"He added a moment later. The dim witted swordsman had never heard of a fancy word like that, in neither the common language(English) or the old language of Oda(Japanese) that was occasionally used back on Nihonto.

Alph who prepared himself for the battle replied by saying."It is inner sanctum and not in her sancatum, sanctum would translate to holy but it is used to refer to temples and such......Whatever it was she was referring to though...."He mimicked a sigh before admitting."I would rather not  know."A shudder followed, still disgusted by the filthy things those humans could do to with each other.

On *The Dark Justice*

A plank sailed towards maxi with tremendous speed and all the crown prince could do was face away and let his cloak protect him from most of the damage.The impact still brought pain and the force knocked him on the ground though besides the pain he had no real harm."I hate that old guy."He muttered, the smile long gone by now."He's no fun."This was  an opponent that was not only much stronger then him but also a bad matchup for Maxi who couldn't make use of his fearless and risky battle strategies.

When Garrick jumped in Maxi stayed back, his figners clutching another pair of throwin knives.He would wait, as to not get into his commander's way and for now he would just sit back and enjoy the performance the giant of a man put up.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2009)

Sougo leaned his head to the side as the bullet whispered past his ear. "Heh, seems you're not just a sexy body and you got some skill with that pea shooter of yours." He jumped to avoid the mallets and aimed downwards as he flew, turning a dial on his bazooka as he flew to "regular". A rocket fired out in between the two women and exploded with an deafening BOOM! He was unsure whether they had managed to dodge or not, he hoped they did, as he landed with a skid and an evil grin on his face at the onslaught that sure to come.

Dante caught the smile, *"Sadistic bastard."* he said as his stomach made a funny noise


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2009)

"HEY!" shouted Prince. "Big, Fat and ugly!" he began charging the enemy, picking up speed and leaping up off the mast. "Eat this! Moonlight Mirage!!!" he screamed, creating half a dozen hims in mid air. The first ones slammed right into him, disinigrating, but he worked to the side and slashed him, quickly backing away. "Which one's the real me?" he taunted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

As Sougo dodges Jessie's mallet strikes and avoids Annie's Vinewhip Round, Annie smirks while reloading another round in a blur of her hands, "Oh you're not half the chump I pegged you for but still a chump!"  As Annie takes aim again suddenly Sougo leaps away and aims his Bazooka between Jessie and Annie. The gunslinger arches her eyebrow curiously as she focuses on the mechanism's on Sougo's bazooka. Some of them are foreign to her which is surprising since she's familiar with almost anything that makes loud explosions and go boom. 

As Sougo fires Annie reads the movement, "Get behind me!" she yells at Jessie and the Shipwright leaps towards Annie. *BABOOM!!!* The rocket shell goes off in their midst sprayng smoke and shrapnel in all directions. 

The smoke starts to clear and a large round shell of hard foam can be seen laying in the  snow, blackened on the surface from the explosion but otherwise unscathed. Suddenly a thunderous impact pounds against the shell, then another blow and a fist breaks through the foam shell, Jessie's fist more accurately and she rips apart the foam from within. 

Annie stands beside her, "You'll never be able fire faster then I can fella..."  Annie says with a grin at Sougo. Then she turns her head around and yells at her crewmates, "ENJOYING THE SHOW LADIES!?" hollers Annie.

Meanwhile an annoyed Jessie claps her hands twice, *"COPY COPY CLONE!" *she exclaims and suddenly her body shimmers. Two clones melt out of her body and crack their fists, glaring at Sougo and Annie chuckles. 

"You're just plain outnumbered fella. So you better give up or at least explain yourself or things are gonna go from bad to worse for you trust me!" exclaims Annie. 

*The Dark Justice...*
A mirror appears at the bottom of the deck and Clemens leaps out of the mirror, clutching a rifle, followed closely by Hawthorne, who is slightly bleeding from his left ear. Hawthorne is surprised to see Maxi, wishing that somehow the old man had done him in but apparently not. 

Clemens reloads her rifle ant turns towards Maxi, "Status report, Mr. Corona!" she orders. 

"Your dirty tricks aren't gonna work on me you fucking geezer!" yells Garrick defiantly. The Marine Commander raises both his fists into the air and smashes them into the deck, *"MEGATON FIST!"* the impact of his strike sends the floorboards hurling towards Arcturus like a Tsunami.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 13, 2009)

"Status report, Mr. Corona!"

She asked him of all people, though he did not like it he was well aware that ignoring an order like that would get him into serious trouble, the kind his last name couldn't even get him out of since Garrick would squash his head like a grape long before the news of trouble had reached back to the kingdom of Granpayasa.Though the fact she appeared with Hawthorne amused him.

"A skiff rammed into the ship, so far only one passenger seemed to be on board."He pointed out the old man that was in battle with Garrick."The old man claims to be  Lt. Commander Gilmont's father and is here to reclaim him, the man is surprisinly capable for his age and is a Devil Fruit user."He informed his red haired superior."His ability seems to be require physical contact but he has the ability to make who ever he touches faint right away, though it could also be that he drains the stamina of the person and absorbs it to use it for his own, it would explain his abnormal physical capabilities and the fact that making V faint took considerably longer then the fodders he took out earlier."

That was what he had came up with so far, though his way of fighting might seem simple and straightforward it didn't mean he would fight without a strategy or lacked tactical skills."If I may propose something miss?"He didn't wait for her reply though."His speed may even surpass that of the commander, but if you could use your abilities to get me close enough behind him I'll drive my longsword straight trough him."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

Clemens listens to Maxi and nods, "Very well, Mister Corona. I can get you very close..." she replies. Hawthorne does a double take and stares wide eyed at Clemens, "Are you crazy!?" he asks her, "Garrick has the old man covered and the Prince guy seems to be doing fine," he says pointing at Prince's sudden use of some unknown Devil Fruit power "And remember what happened last time you used your powers!?"  

Clemens shrugs at Hawthorne, "Oh don't be such a worrywort, I'm better now. Besides we need to end this swiftly. Garrick is liable to destroy this ship if he goes all out on that old man,"  Clemens green eyes glow and she forms a long full length mirror. 

"At least let me do it then not him!!" Hawthorne hollers, pointing at Maxi and clearly losing his cool. He really doesn't trust that man and fears that he may try something. Clemens shakes her head at Hawthorne, "Sabra is out of commission. We need to end this now!" and with that Clemens enters the mirror and turns towards Maxi, "Watch that first step Mister Corona," she says with a smirk. The first time people travel through her mirrors they usually end up vomiting or passing out and she waits for the man to step through.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rek, Jun, Cass and Elza were having lunch at a local deli. They had just left the local hospital, their bodies patched up with stitches and bandages. Rek had a cast on his right arm, but otherwise he was fine.

"You think Matyr will be fine?" Cass asks, concerned. 

"He'll be fine. The guy has suffered much worse. I'm more worried for the ship, truth be told."

"Yeah, the ship was pretty broken. 

"Ruru told me that he and the servants who were still able to move are already assembling a group to rebuild the ship. However they will need more shipwrights." Jun added to the conversation.

"Then it's quite a good thing my dear Annie and her crew are still here. They have quite an excellent shipwright." 

Jun rolls her eyes upon the mention of Annie."Is that your true purpose, I wonder? Shouldn't you be more concerned for your books?" She asked with an annoyed look on her face.

"Oooh, somebody's jealoussssss...." Elza teased. 

"I've already asked Ruru to salvage my books. Besides, each bookcase is as hard as diamond, I've made sure of that. My books will be fine."

Jun's grumbling aside, lunch for the monarchs was quite peaceful. After paying their bill, the crew left for the Infinite Injustice.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

Jason made his way down a new rock path. This one much longer then the others, It?s no wonder the record for walking across this place is 40 damn days. ?So how shall we do this?? The eleven wings watch Jason from a distance. ?Weakest to strongest, or draw strays?? Ismal laughed. ?I thought you?d want to go first Ismal.? Tenth teased. ?Shut it bitch!? He spat. ?I want to see what this guy?s made of before I fight him. He might not be worth my time otherwise.? 

?We shall go in order, one to twelve.? Izeal comments. ?So, I shall take my leave.? He casually rushes off towards Jason. ?Damn, New meats got guts.? Ismal laughs. ?Shame though, No one told him why he?s number one.? Jason looked to his right, He could see the man charging towards him. ?More of these guys?? He sighed, then grabbed a hold of his chest. ?Strength mask.? He put on the mask and?

WHAM!!! Timed the punch perfectly, First wing Izeal. Clipped. ?guh?? The first wing slid backward. ?HAHA! My turn!!? Third wing,Mason Layne. The old man rushed toward Jason and took a dagger from a pack on his back. ?Damn.? Jason took up one of the blades he?d taken from the expendables and readied it. ?COME ON BRAT!? Jason held the blade in both hands.

He watched the man rush towards him and quickly kicked upwards, crushing the mans windpipe. ?GUUH!!!? He gasped before a blade came down across his chest. Third wing, Clipped. ?HAHA! Let?s do this!!? Beckerman rushed forward, ?WAIT FOR ME!!!? Nanny followed. ?Oh hoho! I?m not giving up on this either!!? Addie followed behind them.

?ROCK FIST!!? Beckerman shouter, Jason ducked and rolled to the right, Slashing across Becker?s stomach. ?BASTARD!? BANG!! A loud shout came from behind him. ?What the hell Addie! You could have killed me!!? He yelped. ?Shut it!? She held up two pistols. ?This guys mine!? Becker grinned, not one of joy but one of being pissed. ?You wanna go then fine!!? He threw a left hook at the shooter.

?Please hold still!!? Nanny was treating Izeal. ?Night.? Jason commented before smacking her with the handle of his sword. ?DAMN IT!! NANNY!!? Two shots rung out as Addie took out Becker?s knees. ?BITCH!!? He fell down in pain. ?You ass!!!? Addie began firing wildly at Jason before all that was left were clicks. ?D..Damn?? She tried to reload but, CRACK!!? Jason slammed his fist into her stomach hard as he could.

Ismal grins. ?This guy, he took out the first six wings no prob.? He laughed. ?Well, Sorry folks, It?s my turn to shine.? He stood up proudly. ?Oh~ Go go~? Leo teased. ?Shut it fairy!? Ismal growled to the panda man. ?Haha, Just having some fun.? He commented before leaning against a rock. ?It will be nice to see you finally show off that ability of yours.?

Twelfth wing Ismal Hidarus, Special ability- Root Root fruit. Able to stretch and grow his limbs like roots, Ismal is unbeatable wherever there is soil, dirt or sand. Because, Not only can he stretch his limbs like roots.. He can travel through the ground like one as well. ?It?s been a while since I gave the ol? Devil fruit a warm up.? He slowly began to sink into the ground ?Don?t wait up for me.?


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2009)

Dante and Gintoki's mouths dropped open as they saw Jessie multiply

"FORGET THE SHEEP!" they shouted in unison. *"I want the harem no jutsu girl!"*

*"Can you imagine....?" *Dante said going off in some erotic day dream

"Already there...she can make so many chocolate parfaits at once."

*"Hell Yeah!....I mean...what? Is food all you think about?"* Dante said turning to him

"Are you completely guided by your penis?!" They looked at each other and drew their swords

*"Right you!"* both of them yelled and engaged in a sword fight which spilled out towards Sougo.

"Oi you bastards, what are you doing?" Sougo said pointing the bazooka at them. He turned the dial and Gintoki's mouth dropped open

"Shit Sougo! Stop!" They leaped up from their wrestling match on the ground, knowing what the triggerhappy idiot was like as Sougo fired his rocket towards them both. Both men ran towards the two enemy women.

*"MOVE BITCH! GET OUT THE WAY, GET OUT THE WAY, BITCH! GET OUT THE WAY!"* Dante shouted as the rocket followed them.

"Those three really are idiots." Shinpachi said, still focussed on the sheep


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2009)

Annie and Jessie continue their standoff with Sougo when suddenly two other strangers apparently the lunatics friends or partners or some sort start engaging in a sword fight of all things. Annie and Jessie look on with confused faces. "You see Annie I wasn't lying they're a bunch of crazy degenerates!" exclaims Jessie. 

The gunslinger nods, "More like retarded children really..." she mutters and when Sougo fires at his own mates, Annie is not sure whether to laugh or return fire, maybe both she thinks to herself. "They better not run towards us," mutters Annie. 

*"MOVE BITCH! GET OUT THE WAY, GET OUT THE WAY, BITCH! GET OUT THE WAY!"* 

"Yeah they're running towards us!" exclaims Jessie in disbelief. Annie however is focused on the asshole who called her bitch. "WHO YOU CALLIN' BITCH!? BITCH!!" Annie bellows at the white haired stranger, "Yeah I'll show what a bitch I can be fella..." mutters Annie under her breath as she unstraps her triple barreled rifle and aims at the strangers and the rocket. *BANG!* 

"AIRBURST BUBBLE!" yells Annie defiantly as a giant cannon of air jets out of the muzzle of her rifle blasting at the men with above Hurricane force winds, kicking up a giant tsunami of snow. The recoil blasts Annie backwards but Jessie catches her and the two girls beat a hasty retreat. 

Annie scoops up Sheep in her arms and spins the creature around her back in a piggy back like fashion. "Sorry but those guys are bad news!" exclaims Annie as she runs towards _The Infinite Injustice_.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 13, 2009)

A brawl was going on between the unamed crew and the overkills in front of the Infinite Justice. Rek and the girls were walking towards the ship when they saw this fight take place. 

"A battle. It should be good to witness this." Jun states.

"Indeed, but unfortunately one of the combatants happens to be the shipwright whose services we have need of."

"And what do you suggest? That we stop this duel?" Rek unsurprisingly agrees with Jun. 

"Yes. Shall we intervene now before the shipwright is injured?"

Jun growled. She never liked interfering with battles, for it was against the warrior code. Nonetheless, the ship came first.

While Rek and Jun were focused on the fight, Cass and Elza were distracted by an adorable sheep that was near the brawl. 

"KAWAIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" They said in unison.

"Ah yes, I saw my dear Annie with that adorable looking creature a while ago. I suppose we should save from these brutes?"

Cass and Elza jumped up and down like a pair of giddy school girls.

"I'll take that as a yes."

Elza quickly took off her seastone earings upon hearing Rek say yes. Wings sprout from her back, as does a pair of horns. Her hands grow long claws, as does her fangs. She rips out several pieces of stone from the road, intent on using them as weapons.

Cass took out her handgun, spinning it in her hand for prosthetic effect. She closes her eyes and reopens them, activating her sogegan.

Jun kneels on the ground, her eyes focused on the battle. In her right hand she held her spear, which she hasn't put in its full form yet, making it look more like a large knife.

"Remember ladies, don't hurt the shipwright and the sheep."

Elza flies to the air, throwing the stones at the overkills. Jun dashes at the unamed crew, spinning her spear. Cass focuses on intercepting any possible projectiles by firing at them.

Meanwhile Rek sees Annie take the sheep away. Smiling, he runs up to the sniper, and steals a kiss from her. "I'll be taking this adorable creature now." Rek grabs Sheep from the Sniper, and runs away from her as fast as possible.

"ELZA, CASS, JUN, THAT'S ENOUGH!" The 3 girls stop fighting, and turn their attention to Rek. "We have what we came for. We leave now." Cass and Elza see Rek holding Sheep and both squeel in excitement. Jun however, facepalms, but goes along with it. "IF YOU WANT THIS ADORABLE PIECE OF CUTENESS, BRING YOUR SHIPWRIGHTS TO THE AADVENT DOCKS!" From his pocket Rek takes out a few small bombs he made from the leftover peas a while ago at lunch, and throws it at the feuding crews. By the time the smoke subsides, the Monarchs where gone.

"WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!" Jun yells at Rek, outraged. The group was still running as fast as possible, save for Elza who was flying. "I figured this would be a much more entertaining alternative, my dear Jun. We have a few days to kill before repairs are complete." Rek throws Sheep to Jun, who catches the adorable thing. Jun finds strange comfort in holding the sheep. "Admittedly, this creature is cuddly."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2009)

Dante and Gintoki look down at the rifle pointed at them just before Annie fires it

"Now see this is exactly what's wrong with the world..." Gintoki said as they were pushed back by the hurricane like wind and straight into the oncoming rocket. 

Dante jumped up onto the back of the huge RPG, sending the rocket flying upwards, the hurricane wind sending it backwards towards Sougo.

Sougo fired another rocket straight at his own one and both exploded, the force sending all involved flying back and all landing on their asses. Dante got up unfazed and pointed to the ship which housed the girls and now the Sheep

*"Multiplying woman! Lets go for a drink!"* Dante shouted, *"I have lots of rum and can go all night!!"*

"We came for the sheep! Act polite!" Gintoki whispered getting up.

*"Fine. We would like to talk to the Sheep...thing...uh....thank you....you're welcome...please!"* Dante said throwing words at them

"You're not good at that huh?" Gintoki said looking at him 

*"I grew up on a fucking island called Karate Island and my teacher modelled me on a fucking video game!!"* Dante growled

"Yeah - that's so cool! Can you talk sheep? Maybe we can talk to it directly" Gintoki said smiling

*"Sheep? They go Baa right? Wait you do it."* Dante said not really willing to do it

"Ok. Baa! Baaaaa! ba?" Gintoki gestured meaningfully as he spoke

*"What did you just say?* Dante said impressed with the effort

"HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO KNOW??!" Gintoki yelled.

Then they watched helplessly as the Sheep was carried away by a familiar face

*"OI! THAT'S MY SHEEP, REKKIE POO!!!!!"* Dante yelled as it disappeared in a cloud of smoke


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 13, 2009)

"Watch that first step Mister Corona,"His superior told him shortly after creating a mirror and stepping trough it.The smile that had faded from his face during his battle with the old man returned quickly as he turned around and took several steps away from Clemens and her mirror.
"Don't dissapoint me now miss Clemens."He ordered his cloak to compress itself as much as possible, the hood,gloves and mask all moving away until it resembled a white jacket with the mask functioning as a clasp again.

His now uncovered right hand reached for the royal longsword that has been in his family for ages, and still to this day none of the owners ever found a Devil Fruit that was worthy of being fused with this sword.Both his hands wrapped itself tightly around the handle of the longsword and now fully prepared the crown prince spun around on his heel and ran towards the mirror on full speed.

"Ya-ha!"He was laughing loudly as he jumped into the mirror, a laugh that only increased when he was inside the mirror world that was created by Clemens' power.The sensation he got from being reached all the way inside ofhim and made his stomach tingle, if he had ever rid one then it could've been compared to the sensation one would get from being in a rollercoaster though much more intense.

He was almost dissapointed when he stepped out of that world, he had to remember to stay on Clemens' goodside so that he could enjoy that feeling again sometime.He stepped out of a mirror right behind Arcturus, who was facing Garrick and by the time he turned his head, the whitehaired marine had already begon his attack.

A grunt was heard while the laughter of this madman echoed across the ship."Ya-hahahahaha."But it was not over yet, and the Maxi pulled his sword of the old man.Though Maxi did intend to kill this man right away, in that last instance, when the man finally noticed Maxi appearing from behind him, the man had attempted to dodge and as a result the sword stabbed him in the shoulder instead of trough the heart as he intended....Though to be honest, Maxi didn't really mind it since this would only make the fun last much longer.

Though Maxi was surprised by how power the man still had left in him, the hand that had first reached to clutch his injury swung at Maxi, the back of Arcturus' hand batting Maxi away as the crown prince was caught off guard.
He had gotten carried away and without his armor to protect him his head was spinning now after that blow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

Jason's mask shattered and he looked around for any other opponents. "Good job." A man slowly began to rise out of the ground. "I'm Twelfth wing Ismal Hidarus." He grinned. "I'll be the last guy you face today." Jason sighed. "So, i FINALLY get to fight the strongest one of the wings?" He was getting tired of all the run around.

?How about I make this quick? Ismal laughed before going back into the ground. ?A fruit user.? Jason thought to himself, Most likely going for ambush. He jumped to the right, a fist came out of the going on his left. ?Now back.? He dashed backward, A foot came from in front. He then quickly jumped into the air, two feet came from the ground. ?Ahaha! This is good!? He laughed before starting to speed up his attacks.

?Um. The rest of the fight is a bit of a blank to me.? Jason rubbed the back of his head. ?I received a lot of blows to the head though?? He remembered a barrage of fists and kicks. ?So what? We don?t get to hear what happens next!?? James shouted. ?I only remember the last bit of the fight?? Jason sighed. ?It?s the part that really haunts me the most.?

?DAMN IT!!? Ismal wipes the blood from his mouth. ?You.. You son of a bitch!!? He shouted. ?I?M NOT LOSING TO SOME NO NAME! WELP OF A PIRATE!! WHO DRESSES LIKE A GOD DAMN CLOWN!!!? Jason was breathing heavily. He couldn?t see too far In front of him.. And he was out of Masks. ?Damn?? He holds his eyes. ?I can?t lose here!?

The two charge at each other, Jason swings one blade, followed by another. Ismal dodges the First one and tries to swing his arm around the second to Hit Jason, But he misses, just barely. His right arm is cut severely. ?Huff? Huff? Huff? Give? Give up?? Jason could barely breathe. ?I.. Refuse!!!? Ismal shouted. ?I?M THE STRONGEST! THE MOST POWERFUL!!!?

He charged forward. ?Please..? Jason thought to himself. ?JUST GIVE UP!!!? he held his sword up to defend himself. Ismal was coming fast, Jason began to step backward, He lost his balance and. ?Guh?? His charge was stopped, Ismal was motionless. ?You? You stabbed me??? He looked down, the guard of Jason?s sword pressed nicely against his stomach. ?Son..? Ismal fell back. ?Of..? THUD. He hit the ground. ?Bitch.? 

?It seems? He?s dead.? Reaper spoke. ?Call the boss.? Leo calmly walked toward the battle field. ?I?ll give him a proper burial when I reach him.? Jason fell on the ground. ?H..Hey?? He began crawling backward. ?He?? He?s dead?.? Jason couldn?t believe what he had just done.. He?d taken. A life? ?WHAT!?? Ra shouted. ?How!? Seven of my men taken down by some no name runt!?? 

The fishman slammed his fist into a rock, causing it to crack. ?That? Piece of?? He turned and let out a fearsome cry. ?I?LL SLAUGHTER HIM!!!!!!!!!? Jason ran from the Scene. ?What.. what will I do!!!? tears streaming down his face. ?URGH!? He tripped once more and fell down into a hole. ?What? Will I do?? Jason was in a cave, looking up at the light coming down from the hole he made. ?What? will I do?? 

He turned to the side, There seemed to be a small glint. ?huh?? He reached forward and grabbed it. ?A.. sword..?? He pulled the blade out of the dirt. It was old, Rusted but looked to be nice. ?A? piece of treasure?? He thought to himself. ?All of this? for a rusted out piece of metal..? He huddled in a corner holding his blade. ?Was.. it worth it??


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 13, 2009)

Arcturus started to rave. "Tkatkatkaktkatkaktkatka! You can't get away.  I'll slaughter you all for what you did to my son.  Every last one of you!"  Spittle was coming out his mouth and fire was in his eyes.  

Arcturus ignored all of his wounds.  He slammed his foot into Garrick's stomach, knocking him down.  Arcturus turned and headed towards the mast.  Blood was pouring out of his shoulder but it didn't seem to affect him.  Arcturus' elbow slammed into Maxi, pushing him out of the way.     

Arcturus headed straight to the mast where Gilmont was standing.  He headed straight up to Gilmont and spit in his face.  "You killed William!" he roared.  Gilmont did nothing.  Arcturus' hand slammed into Gilmont's face.  "You killed him!" Arcturus shouted once more.    

Gilmont simply turned his face back to stare at Arcturus.  Arcturus' punched Gilmont once more.  "You killed him!" Arcturus knocked Gilmont to the ground and began to brutally beat him, slapping him and punching.  All this time, Gilmont did nothing.         

"And now I'm going to kill you! Yes! YES!" Drool coming out of his mouth, Arcturus lifted Gilmont up by the throat and held him up over the side.  "You ate that fruit.  You shouldn't have.  Now I'm going to let you suffer down at Davy Jones' locker forever." 

Arcturus was about to drop Gilmont over the side when a seastone knife thudded into his thigh.  "Agghh!" Arcturus dropped Gilmont and spun around.  Gilmont grabbed onto the railing as he fell, holding on for dear life.  

Arcturus stared at his attacker.  V, a new mask on, walked straight towards him.  "Ktaktakttkatkatkatkaka!" Arcturus yelled.  Arcturus reached to the back of his leg to pull out the knife, but V got there first.  V grabbed Arcturus' wrist and flipped him over.  Without his Devil Fruit, Arcturus was much weaker.   

V took out another knife and stabbed it into the old man's stomach.  V removed his the knife and used his hands to widen the gap.  Arcturus was screaming and frothing the whole time.  V then reached his hand into the hole and up to Arcturus' chest.  He was about to crush the former marine's heart when he was shoved back by something.  

V got up, thinking it was Gilmont when he saw it was a man wearing a suit. The man flashed an ID card before V's eyes.  V couldn't get proper identification in the time the man did this.  "My name is Agent Jonas Verde.  I'm here to take Arcturus back into custody." The man placed seastone cuffs around Arcturus' wrist and handed the seastone back to V.  Before V could do anything, Jonas grabbed Arcturus and leaped onto the small sailboat nearby which soon took off.    

Gilmont slowly crawled back on to the deck.  He collapsed onto the deck from all of the injuries his father inflicted on him.  V stared at the skiff as it sailed into the distance.  Something was wrong...  V would deal with that later.  He cleaned his knives from Arcturus' blood and headed back to his room to get some rest.  Arcturus had drained nearly all of V's energy and it was all he could do to keep standing.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

"So.. What happened after that?" Belle asked. "I got out of the hole, I went back to my ship and headed for the only place with a good sword smith. Isako Kingdom." Jason sighed. "So, what happened with Ra? the people of the island!?" Jason shrugged. "I don't know. I feel like i broke my promise to them though." He stood up and brushed off the back of his pants. "So, I wanted to go back before i pick up my sword."

He turned to Eve. "I'm sure that the sword will prove.. Beneficial." He looked at her and remembered Eve's last name. "There was something carved on the blade. It said, Fazo." The girls eyes became distant, as if hit with great force. "It's been two years. But i'm pretty sure Ra is still there." Jason looked out at sea. "I'm pretty sure the wings have gotten stronger aswell..." 

Landmark Island-


"The twelve wings reporting sir!" Seven new faces hidden by shadow, But five familair ones can be seen. "12th wing, Leo Kantus." The man dressed as a panda bowed. "Eleventh wing, Tenth. Reporting." Tenth bowed. "10th wing, Micheal Layne." Micheal slams a dagger into a table. "9th wing, Dashal marks." Dash lights a cigirette. "8th wing. Reaper." He still wore a black hooded cloak.

"Oh, It's been two years since we've had a nice family meeting." Leo laughed. "Sigh, Why am i here." Tenth sat down and crossed her legs. "We've finally filled the remaining slots." Ra was standing facing a window. "So shut up." His hands were firmly behind his back. "Where the hell is that bastard." Ra grumbled. "WHERE THE HELL DID HE RUN OFF TOO!!!!!"


----------



## EPIC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> _Kingdom of Wyaton..._
> Darver remained on the roof of the castle, continuing to meditate. He had asked that Ororo would step back so that he wouldn't be hit by any of his wondering aura burst. After his meditaion, Darver stood on the roof looking out at the kingdom with an indifferent expression. This guy really didn't care that he wounded the country along with it's citizens/pride. Darver turned back and began to walk back into the palace with Ororo. *"I sense the presence of some of the agents."* Darver said to Ororo as they entered the palace.
> 
> *"Late for your own meeting, eh Master-san?"* Anglora was in the throne room along with Jackie and James. She was sitting down in her chair like a classy woman would. Arms resting on the arms rest and her legs crossed. She smiled at Darver as he entered the room. Her attention quickly shifted to Ororo at his side. She smiled at him also, her eyes looking him up and down as if she was sizing him up.
> ...



 My name is Ororo Solo," Ororo said as he bowed,"I have just recently joined the Makaosu." His face became red as he looked at Anglora, then quickly turned his attention to James,"You, you look familiar?" he said.
"Cocoa Island, East Blue," James replied.
"So that's where I've seen you," Ororo realized.
"Name's James," James introduced himself.
"Nice to meet you again, James, are you new recruit, like me?"
"Joined a week ago."
"I see..."
"You?"
"A few hours ago."
"Hmph, well, welcome to hell, Ororo."
After that, James sat next to Anglora, and remained quiet. Ororo stood next Darver, also remaining quiet, but the two of them stared at each other with the same thought in mind,"That guy won't last long..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2009)

A few minuets earlier, on *The Dark Justice*...


"Whaaaaahooooo!" Yelled Prince. "I love this DF!"  He danced around Arcturus, never letting up his assault. At least until Arcturus hit the ground, shattering all the clones and sending him sprawling. He grabbed Princes head, and Prince immediately feeling weird. "What...." he mumbled, vision fading. Luckily, Garrick took that moment to send a board flying at Arcturus, forcing him to release Prince. "Thank Oda..." he muttered, backing out of range to catch his breath. Suddenly, clemens mirror appeared infront of him, and Prince watched, amazed at what was happening.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2009)

On the Infinite Injustice-

Tatsu comes out, hearing all of the noise and also wondering why they aren't leaving yet, "Oi what's the hold up?" He looks around and spots his crew fighting another group of pirates that were on the island. 

He recognized some of them from the issue with Jessie and her being in the wrong room, and then some others from the party. He leaps off the boat and lands in the snow, "What's going on here, and what is that?" he asks pointing to Sheep.

With the Little Tree Pirates-

Jason finished his story and James was interested in a number of things. He never expected his captain to kill a man, even though he had no problem with it if it meant getting to the top, though he didn't doubt that he was strong enough to do so. 

He then looked at his own three swords, "So you got a shitty sword after all that?" He then got an idea, he turns to Jason, "Sooooo, if your gona' pick up your new sword...could I get that one?" He gave his thousand beli smile but was quickly knocked over the head by Eve, "Burn in hell you vile piece of fur!" 

At the Makaosu meeting-

The doors bust open and Makoto walks in, followed by Felicia, "So, how's everyone been." he takes a seat around the table, "This place could use some fixing up but I sorta' like it."

He then turns back to the other agents, "Some new faces I see, but more importantly how did you Elites do with your Ciphor Pol Units? I doubt you finished things as fast as I did." He kicks his feet up and leans back proudly, ignoring that Felicia helped him as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

Jason sighed. "I'm sure there will be plenty of sword shops at Isako.." He then blinked. "Actually... There is a lot of shops..." He tried to remember all of them. "Ugh... Too many..." He thought to himself. "HAHA!" James jumped up and felt really excited. "Sword shops will have tons of swords! the more shops the more swords! I'm going to get awesome blades!"

Eve grumbled. "I'm the sword smith." She walked off in a huff. "Ah! that's right!" Belle shouted. "We've still got all that money we won a while back right!? Should we upgrade the ship and-" Jason shook his head. "No upgrades, We'll just repair it." He then made way to his room. "I need to get a good nights sleep, We should be at Landmark island in a few days."

"Hmm." Rex rubbed his chin. "BECOME MY FITH WING!!!" The words echoed in his mind. "Yeah... I be rememberin this well." He stood up and smiled. "Bein a musician is better then bein a wing." He smiled. "Right! Time ta be playin!!" He turned his guitar around and began to play a fight song.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 13, 2009)

Heather tossed her cigarette on the ground and ground it out with her foot.  “That sheep was interesting…” she says thinking for a moment as she begins to walk forward again, having only paused during the ruckus.  

“It was so cute!”  Tony practically squeed as her eyes went shiny.

“Heather…what are you thinking…” Nikki said raising an eyebrow as her and Tony flanked their friend.

“I am thinking that we could use a new crew member…” Heather said then glared at the other ship.  “That they need to be taken down a notch…”

“I don’t think we should be messing with another crew…” Nikki sighed then rubbed the back of her neck.

“They look kind of raggedy.  Do you really want to mess with them…I mean what if they have diseases or something?”  Tony said shivering slightly.

“Diseases or not…when members of this crew want something…they get it…”  Heather stormed forward growling.  “And, those three seem to really want that sheep.”  

“Seriously your not going to give into their whims are you?”  Nikki said looking dumbfounded at Heather.

“No one takes away from us what we want…” Heather snarled as she neared the three men.  “It seems we have a heap of mutton we need to get boys…”  she said lighting a cigarette.  “Tony!  Get your supplies!  It seems someone is in need of your assistance.”

“I will go get them now Heather!”  Tony said excitedly.  “Ratchet!  We have work to do!”  she yelled to the raccoon who chattered back and went to grab her tool belt.  

“Are you sure that fluff is really worth…”  Nikki started then shook her head. “You have already made up your mind."

“Yes I have…that sheep belongs to us…” Heather said taking another drag on her smoke.

Ratchet moved quickly and grabbed Tony’s tool belt and drug it back to her as Nikki and Heather checked their weapons.  “Hey boy!” Heather yelled to a couple of kids walking by.  “We need some supplies.  Get them…”

“I ain’t no boy!” the curly haired kid called back glaring.  “I will be 18 in a month!”

“Almost a man…It will be worth your while.  Trust me I pay handsomely…” Heather says giving him a wink.

“Do it man…look at her…” his friend said to him.

“Yeah…hell…alright!”  he says trotting over.  

Heather looked up at him as Nikki handed him the list.  “Everything on that…plus enough food to stock a ship, that ship.  Got it?”  Heather said with a smirk as she points at The Debauchery.

“Yes ma’am…” He said licking his lips as he looked her over then turned and ran with his friends to see to the list.

Tony buckles on her tool belt and nods.  “Ready!” she says as Ratchet sits at her feet.

“Alright then…let’s go get that mutton…” Heather says as she smirks toward the unnamed crew and their ship.  “What a retched looking scow.  Belongs on a burn pile if you ask me…” she says with a laugh as she again takes another drag on her smoke.  “Shall we boys?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

Jason plopped down on his bed and looked at his dresser. "How you doing birdie." He sighed. "I feel bad for lying to them..." Jason closed his eyes. He did lie to his crew, He knew exactly how the fight with Ismal went.. The story he told was only half true..... He and Ismal were near equals, even when Jason used a strength mask he could just barely injure the Man.. Until that mask appeared..

"HAHAH!! IS THIS IT!?" Ismal had a few cuts and bruises on him. BOOM! the sound of thunder echoed across the Island. "Heh, A storm huh? fitting place scene for you to die." He laughed. "Going out in a flash of lighting! It's perfect!!" The man walked toward Jason, He was laying on the ground looking up.

"Come on! Don't you have anything you want to say!? Anything!?" Jason looked down at his hand. "A... crocodile.." He thought to himself. "It's.. new.." Jason slowly reached up to put the mask on his face. "A new mask!? Oh hohoho! this is gonna be fun!!" Ismal cracked his knucles and braced for Jason's next attack.

"hmm. Ismal seems to be enjoying himself." Leo chuckled. "A fool enjoys battle." Reaper walked off. "Where you goin reaper?" Leo turned. "To contact the Boss. We'll need a replacement for 1-6... As well as the 12th." Leo raised a brow. "But Ismal is." GUUAAAH!!!" He quickly turned his head.

"You... you son of a bitch..." Ismal was grabbing his right shoulder. Actually... that was all that was there. "YOU-" SLICE! His left arm goes missing. "GUAH!!!" SLICE SLICE! Now his legs are gone. "GUAAAH!!!!" He screams in pain. "It's over." Jason stood over him. Grinning with a crocodile smile. "YOU BA-" The noise stopped. No more screaming, No more pain. The fight was over.

"I'll never use that mask again..." Jason thought to himself.The crew stayed the coarse. They made their way to Landmark Island. "I don't think i can make them go through this.." Jason sighed. "Maybe.. I'll just..." He drifted off into sleep and didn't bother to leave the room until... "LAND HO!!!"

James jumped off the crows nest and looked pumped. "Maybe the wing guys are still here!! These guys are strong right?" Bolt grinned. "Yeah, Maybe we'll get a bigger bounty for it too." Rex swung his guitar around. "Right! let's be goin then!!" The ship docked and Belle came out with snacks. "We should boost our energy if there are enemies on this island."

Everyone took a little sandwhich. "Jason helped me make them." Munch! Everyone took a bite. "Ah, these are pretty good!" Rex smiles. "Jason is such a good cook~" Eve smiles. "Needsh Shugarf!" James shouted. "I dunno it tatse.. kinda.. fu..nny..." Thump. Belle fell to the ground. "HEY!? BEL-" Whamp! Bolt was Next. "huh!?" James fell down next.


"Oi!!! Cap!!" Rex Fell to one knee. "What... What.. did." Thud, He fell. "J..Jason..." Eve was the last to fall. Jason jumped off the ship and turned back. "Forgive me. But this is something i have to do on my own. I can't ask you to fix my mistakes." He sighed and began to walk down the street. "I hope.. I'm not too late."

On the street-

"Sir. He's returned, the man from the picture." Someone lurking in the shadows speaks into a Denden mushi. "Finally." Ra grinned. "Gather Everyone. The wings, The feathers.. GET THE GOD DAMN PEASENTS I DON'T CARE!! WE'RE SHOWING HIM HOW POWERFUL I AM!!!!" The fishman shouts over another Denden Mushi.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 13, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens listens to Maxi and nods, "Very well, Mister Corona. I can get you very close..." she replies. Hawthorne does a double take and stares wide eyed at Clemens, "Are you crazy!?" he asks her, "Garrick has the old man covered and the Prince guy seems to be doing fine," he says pointing at Prince's sudden use of some unknown Devil Fruit power "And remember what happened last time you used your powers!?"
> 
> Clemens shrugs at Hawthorne, "Oh don't be such a worrywort, I'm better now. Besides we need to end this swiftly. Garrick is liable to destroy this ship if he goes all out on that old man,"  Clemens green eyes glow and she forms a long full length mirror.
> 
> "At least let me do it then not him!!" Hawthorne hollers, pointing at Maxi and clearly losing his cool. He really doesn't trust that man and fears that he may try something. Clemens shakes her head at Hawthorne, "Sabra is out of commission. We need to end this now!" and with that Clemens enters the mirror and turns towards Maxi, "Watch that first step Mister Corona," she says with a smirk. The first time people travel through her mirrors they usually end up vomiting or passing out and she waits for the man to step through.



Silva ran up to Clemens and Hawthorne, confused, scared, and pretty close to becoming sea-sick,"What's going on?," he said in his soft, girly voice. He looks down to find a furious battle raging between Garrick and some old man, and the deck wrecked to pieces with a hundreds of bodies laying across it,"Oh no!" he yelled,"If the Mr. Garrick continues on then the whole entire ship will be wrecked! What are we going to do?" The more he thought about the situation the more it worried him, then he pulled out Crystelle and aimed near the old man, ready to make a head shot,"I hope this works..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2009)

Jason calmly walks down the road. The same road he walked down two years ago, He looks over the streets. Nothings changed, Everything is as it was. "Sigh." He felt he let all the people of this island down. Everyone.. Because he was too weak. "I'll make up for it." Jason tossed off his shirt and his hat. "I'll take down Ra and clip off all his wings."

Ra stood at the of a road, His 12 wings standing Behind him. "Hahaha. COME ON!!!" He shouted into the sky, Behind his 12 wings stands 1,200 men. Each one ready to fight for their bosses the wings and their commander Ra. "So, That's what you look like." Jason slowly walked up a small hill. "Hehe. So, You're the bastard." 

Ra grinned. "I've been wanting to sink my teeth into you for a long time..." He held his hand forward and pointed at Jason. "SLAUGHTER THE ASSHOLE!!!!" The feathers charged at Jason. "... Forbidden mask." Jason put his hand on his chest and removed an Crocodile mask. "Is that it?" Ra turned to Leo. "Yes. That's the mask he used to kill Ismal."

Ra grinned, "I'll enjoy seeing this." Jason grips the sword Eve made him. The handle feels soft for some reason. It feels like he's holding someones hand. "I won't forgive you Ra." Jason's Crocodile face looks up at the Merman. "NOW DIE!!!" He begins rushing forward, Slashing wildly. "These are just Small fry!!!"

Jason continues cutting down a path toward Ra. "Heh, True. My feathers are just that, Flimsy, Weak. Nothing to worry about.. But my wings.. HAVE GROWN STRONGER!!!" The twelve rush forward. "Out of the way." Reaper removed a massive scythe from his back and cuts down ten of his own men. "Such brutality." Dashal laughs, kicking forward and knockinh away six men.

"Hmph~ All useless." Tenth Takes a small dagger from between her chest. () And throws it a few yards ahead of her. The dagger explodes on impact. "It's such a shame to waste good minions~" Leo laughed, Ripping through the men like a bear on a rampage. CLANG! Joseph's blade finally stops. "7th wing, Aidair Handa." A man with Tan skin and a shaved head. Wearing desert camoflauge block Jason's blade with one of his own.

"I hope you enjoy your fate." The twelve wings soon swarm Jason, He is completely overwhelmed by their numbers and soon he's defeated.... "HAHAHAHAHA!!!" Ra laughs. "YOU SEE!? This is the might of Ra!" Jason is being held up by two men. "Take him to the punishment facility... And make sure every breathe he takes is just so he can scream."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 13, 2009)

_Wyaton..._
Anglora continued to smile at Ororo as he introduced himself. She seemed to take a liking to Ororo. In her mind, if he somehow impressed Darver enough to let him join, then he must be pretty strong. 

*"Well, it's a pleasure to meet you hun."* Anglora said with a broad smile. *"I think you'll enjoy the Makaosu. Here we're all working towards a common goal....."* Anglora paused for a moment and narrowed her eyes on Ororo. *"You do know what our goal is....... right hun?* Anglora said to Ororo in a suspicious tone.

Anglora continued to stare Ororo down for the moment. When he didn't respond, she would begin to continue her verbal assualt on him. *"So you don't-* 

Just then the doors burst open and Makoto and Felicia burst in. Anglora face palmed a bit and removed her hand to reveal a phony smile. *"Oh great.... the entertainment is here.."* Anglora dryly said directed at Makoto.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2009)

On the Little Tree Pirate's Ship-

The five crew members lie unconcious on the deck via sandwich. They are all still, the entire area seems motion less and at peace until, "HEEEEEYAAAAA!!!!!" James bursts up from his slumber, "Like a little sandwich could..." He starts to sway until he stomps on the ground to stop himself, "Could stop the Red Monkey!"

He smacks himself around trying to regain focus, he then walks into the middle of the circle of unconcious crew members and shouts, "WAKE UP!!!!!!!" As loud as it is, they remain in slumber. He grabs his forehead, still dizzy, "Fine...be that way." He walks up to Bolt and cracks his knuckles, "Get up!!!" His eyes begin to open but it is too late, James already has a punch in motion. It hits him square in the face, "Oi it worked!"

Bolt stood there, James' fist still in his face, his head steaming, "You idiot!!!!" He jumps at James and they start rolling around fighting. Belle slowly rises next, "Hey you two, stop-!"  She stops her self as she almost falls. Bolt stops and walks over to her, "Wh-what happened?" Rex and Eve slowly get up as well and join the group in their confusion.

At the Makaosu meeting-

Makoto snorts at Anglora's comment, "Entertainment? I thought that's why the boss hired you. Come on, get on the table and lose the clothes, I've got a few bills that I could throw your way." He smiles at his own joke, "I hear the marines aren't paying too well, this'll help you out."

He looks over at the new members, hoping that he will confuse them with talk of one of their Elite agents being a Marine, "Ah, new people, new people to screw with. Can't wait."


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 14, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Rex rubs his head.  "My head is killin' me.  And its definitely not the alcohol, I'll tell you that."  Eve frantically looks around, unable see Jason anywhere.  "W-Where is Jason?

SLAM
Bolt pounds his fist into the mast.  "That asshole!"  A spear is all of a sudden pressed against his neck.  "Choose your words wisely, swine."  He bats the spear away with his hand.  "Shut up.  You know as well as I do that Jason did this.  Those sandwiches that he "helped" Belle with were obviously drugged." 

The rest of the crew looked slightly shocked.  "But why would he do this!?"  Belle stepped forward, looking down and rubbing her chin.  "To do what you do best.  To fight."  Rex takes swig from his hip flask and rubs his mouth.  "Now why would he do a ting like dat and leave us outta it?"  Belle turns to him and replies, "To protect us, obviously."  The look on Eve's face shows mixed emotions of anger and concern.  "So his intentions were good?  He was only trying to keep us out of harm's way." 

"Which is why he's an asshole."  He jumps off the ship onto the dock and then turns back to the ship grinning.  "He didn't ask for help."

-At the Makaosu Meeting-

Felicia places her spear against the table and sits down on her chair, leaning back a bit.  She then glares at Makoto.  "Makoto, your douchebaggery knows no bounds."

She then looks over at the new members as well.  "Seriously, new members?  What are we, a gym now?  Anybody can walk up and get a yearly membership?  Ridiculous."


----------



## EPIC (Jan 14, 2009)

Ororo blushed and became silent as Anglora asked the question. He started rubbing the back of his head trying to come up with the answer. 
"You just joined up without thinking of *WHO* you're joining with?" James said,"Man, that's just..." Then Makoto and Felicia came in. Ororo and James snickered at their comments,"It's a horrible thing to unerestimate me," They both said. They looked at each other with furious glares,"Hmmm, maybe a sparring match my change their opinions..." James noted.
"I was thinking the same thing. Master Darver, if you would allow, maybe a good sparring match could prove to be good for entertainment while we wait for the other members..." Ororo asked.


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 14, 2009)

_With Fluck... (Yes, he's still alive.)_

The huge ball of snow cracked in pieces and shattered, dropping a shivering form on the ground. His skin was deathly white and his breath came out in small mist clouds. It was clear that he was at death's door...

"Chaotic...Probability..."

...Well, he would probably live. He had already used up all his bad luck by getting stuck inside that snowball for _ages_, after all.

_With Larissa..._

The Makaosu agent cursed under her breath. For quite some time now, the annoying chaotic presence had been steadily growing weaker, and she had almost convinced herself that this was but a passing distortion in her Order. Soon, everything would return to normal...or so she had thought. However, it was becoming clear that this was not the case; the chaotic presence was rapidly increasing back to its original levels.

Normally, this wouldn't be a problem, as she could simply eliminate this...cockroach from the face of the earth, but recently there had been a noticeable increase in Makaosu activities that prevented her from acting as she wished. Even now, she was approaching the room with James walking silently behind her, as they had been called to assemble for another meeting. She would just have to resolve this matter some other time again. Judging from the noise, some of the other agents (who were much rowdier in general compared to James and herself) were already inside.

Larissa sighed, calming herself down, and opened the double doors.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2009)

Somewhere underground-

"Huff... Huff..." Jason's arms are chained to a rock ceiling. "Its a shame really." Leo sighed, a whip in his hand. "That Ismal couldn't be here to enjoy this." He crossed his legs. Enjoying his little break. "He wasn't a bad man. Maybe a little power hungry. But he was handsome~" Leo laughed. "Sigh~ I miss him so." Jason could feel his vision slowly coming back.

"No one else around. Where is this place...?" He thought to himself. "Wondering where you are?" Leo smiled. "It's underground. you can't escape, currently there are six wings here. The first five and myself." He stood up and began doing stretched. "Well, You have taken enough punishment for now. So I'll be leaving you."

He walked past Jason, then turned around and put his hand on Jay's face. "After all..." His hand moved down to Jason's neck. "It's not as if you meant to kill Ismal." Jason felt the mans grip tighten. "URGH...!" Leo let go and walked off, waving to Jason. "I'll be seeing you tomorrow~ Same place of course." He winked before turning a cornr. "O..Kama...Bastard..." Jason thought.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 14, 2009)

The Monarchs arrive at a restaurant far from the feuding pirate crews. They all sit at a circular table inside a private room, with waiters standing by the door.

"That was tiring." Elza says, putting on her seastone earings and returning to her human form.

"But we got that cute sheep thing!" Cass points to Sheep, sitting at the lap of Jun. "Can I hold it?" The sniper asks with puppy dog eyes.

"Very well." Jun stands from her seat and gives sheep to Cass, who cuddles the cute creature. The auburn-haired warrior found holding Sheep to be incredibly enjoyable. Still, she had no idea why Rek took the animal from them.

"I have to wonder why you must take the creature hostage, Rek." Jun tells him.

"Well, I couldn't just leave the sheep in the middle of battle like that. Besides, I'm down to my last billion, the sheep will be quite useful in insuring the shipwright from Syren works for us without my dear Annie charging us a hefty price."

Rek now turns his attention to Sheep. Even he was admitedly enchanted by its adorablenesss, if that was even a word. "I don't remember the creature having a name." 

"Then we should give it one." Elza and Cass squeal in unison upon hearing the idea.

"How about Cuddles?" Elza proposed.

"No, that won't do." Cass replied. "It should be Fluff,  since its fluffy!"

Jun shook her head at the two. " I propose the name Soaring Eagle Running from the Brook with an arrow clutched in its claws." Elza, Cass, Rek, even the waiters cast Jun a perplexed look. "Interesting...." Rek looked at the creature, smiling. "How about we name it Contessa Verdana Sheepenford, Esquire?" Jun glared at Rek with a surprised look. "If Matyr were here, he would say that sounds incredibly gay." She said bluntly. "So it's settled then." Rek said, ignoring Jun. "From now on its name is Contessa Verdana Sheepenford, esquire." Elza and Cass yelled in agreement, and then presumed to fawn over Sheep, A.K.A. Contessa Verdana Sheepenford, esquire. Jun however, simply punches Rek in frustration.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2009)

Somewhere in North Blue-

"GAH!!!" Jacob crawls out of the ocean onto a sandy beach. "You.. Bastard..." He coughed, water flowing out of his mouth. "Do not.. speak to captain..." Dread pulled grim out of the water. "like that.." He fell onto his back. "Dahahaha. That was interesting." Grim coughed up some water. "HOW YOU GUYS FEELIN!? CAUSE I'M SUUUPAAAH!!!!!"

The reaper pirate crew sighs. "There' some insane guy with wild blonde hair over there." Dread points to a man standing infront of some trees. "THE NAMES WRATH!!! MICHEAL WRATH!!" He pointed to himself. "AND I'M FEELIN SUUUPAH!" The rest of the crew stood up. "Hmm." Grim thought to himself. "Grim, Dread, Pain, Wrath.." 

WHACK! Jacob slapped Grim upside the head. "Hell no." He spat on the ground. "Seaweed." He thought to himself. "We're not getting this guy. He's freaking insane." Grim smiled. "Insane is good." His smile turned into an evil grin. "Insane is very good.. He'll prove useful to destroy the chains binding the world."


----------



## Fleecy (Jan 14, 2009)

Sheep glanced from left to right, eyeing its captors with curiosity. It had never been in such a predicament before. Everything happened quickly after Annie had toted it along, only to have it be taken by a group of sophisticated-looking pirates. Before it knew, it was being passed along by hot women and was named by a hot man. Plus, they seemed to be worshipping it. Sheep smiled, taking pride in its grade A, fluffy coat.

"Ahem. You may call me Sheep, for short." it spoke for the first time to the Monarchs, offering a hoof to shake hands with Rek, who seemed to be the leader of the group.

-----

*The Dark Justice*

Mesona cowered on deck, letting everyone fight the senile old man. "Aren't there enough psychos on this ship?!" she wailed. She eeped when Garrick shook the ship, throwing her off balance and sending her tumbling to the floor along with a few chairs. "WHY DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN?! I DON'T WANNA DIE NOW AND CLEAN TOILETS IN THE AFTERLIFE!!" she screeched, starting to sob uncontrollably at her situation.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2009)

BOOM! Eve exploded into a fire of determination and ambition. "I'll defeat everyone to show Jason how-" She began to go into a ran and Rex sighed. "Da girl be a loon." He laughed, taking a swig from a big bottle of rum. "Right!" James jumped down and landed on his hands. "I'll kick all their asses without even using my hands!!!" 

Belle sweatdropped. "Y..yeah..." She tied the boat to the dock. "Well den, Shall we go find cap." Rex adjusted his Guitar.* "RIGHT!" *Everyone shouted. "But.. where do we look first...." Belle sweatdropped. "Um..." Bolt rubbed his chin. "Oh?" A small boat landed next to the crew. An old man stepped onto the dock. "Don't mind me." He laughed, walking off.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 14, 2009)

_Wyaton..._
Anglora glared at Makoto for a moment at his remark and then she forced out a fake laugh. *"Haha.....ha. What a clever remark coming from Felecia's bitch.* Anglora said with a sinister smile upon her face. Anglora began to rub her hair as she continued to speak to Makoto. *"Do you cook her dinner? Rub her feet? Obey her every command?* Anglora continued to taunt.

Anglora then listened to Felecia's comment.  "Seriously, new members? What are we, a gym now? Anybody can walk up and get a yearly membership? Ridiculous." 

*"If that was the case hun,  your membership would've expired the first day...* Anglora said to Felecia. *"Questioning Master-san's judgement isn't the best thing to do."*

"I was thinking the same thing. Master Darver, if you would allow, maybe a good sparring match could prove to be good for entertainment while we wait for the other members..."  Ororo asked.

*"Do what you please but rest assured that once everyone arrives these shinanigans will end."* Darver said loud enouh for all of the members to hear. 

The doors burst open and Larissa and James entered. Anglora watched as they entered the room. *"The social butterflies have arrived!* Anglora said with sarcasm to her tone.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 14, 2009)

The heat of the day was just starting to cool in Sea Port Town and as always he tended to do Ranald was at the dock  day dreaming .  His trousers rustled with the wind  as the sun starts to dip below the horizon behind him .  With a sigh he slumped over and looked down between his legs staring intently at the water as it?s color started to wash in with a deep red hue. How long has it been, he thought to himself, since he was able to swim?  But the peace of the afternoon was ruined as Ranald was suddenly jolted from his deep thought by the sound of shattering glass. Turning his head Ranald see that the commotion is coming from Salina?s, the local port bar. With a sigh Ranald grabbed his cane and using a nearby pole pulled himself to his feet. With a thud the tip of the cane hit?s the  dock as Ranald steps forward. His right leg slightly buckles under the weight that it shared with the cane. As he hobbled along he wandered  what could be going now, knowing his luck some drunk was messing with Salina. 

With a cherry smile Ranald shouted ?Evenin? Gents!? All eyes in the bar  cut to Ranald. A silence falling over the bar all the occupants returned to their seats. Salina walks up to Ranald with a rather frazzled look, ?About time you got here you ass, I know you were on the dock.?  With a smile Ranald slaps Salina on the ass with a ?Evenin? my bonny lass!?  Salina?s color turned a deeper red then the apron she was wearing.  She bowed her head in anger as she reared back with her right hand. With a SMACK that echoed through the bar she sends Ranald sprawling to the floor. ?HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU NOT TO DO THAT!!!!? She shouted as Ranald rubbed the red palm print on his left check. ?At least once more lass.?  he chuckles as he pulls himself back to his feet. The bar returns to normal as he reaches down to picks his cane up . ?Salina, could I bother ya fer a glass ?o water?? With a huff she turns from Ranald, ?Sure.? she snorts as she stomps off. 

Ranald hobbles over to the closest table and pulls a chair out, after placing his cane on the back rest he gingerly sets down . Reaching into his left pocket he pulls out a small black leather book and opens it as Salina brings him his water. As she sets it on the table she looks at the book ?You still reading that gibberish Ranald?? Glancing from the pages only briefly Ranald remarks ?Just because ya can?t read it lass. Doesn?t mean it?s gibberish. It?s Latin, th? language of science.? Salina shrugged as she turned to walk away ?Might as well be French, it?s all the same to me.? She pauses and turns back to Ranald ?And shouldn?t you be on duty now?? Ranald put down the book and reached for the glass, after taking a drink he looked to Salina  with his typical smile ?It?s my day off.? She rolled her eyes as she turned and walked back to the bar ?It?s always you day off Ranald.? He picks the book back up and begins to read again as Salina begins to wipe down the bar.

About thirty minutes calmly pass before the commotion started again, David, a local punk was now lit and he and his thugs were harassing Salina. Ranald was putting his book back in his pocket as she screamed. Grabbing his cane Ranald shouts ?Hey ya boneheads leave th? young lady alone.? David turned his head as he looked a Ranald who was now hobbling in their direction ?Set back, back down yo? you old cripple.? the drunk man slurred before he turned his attention  back to Salina ?Hey baby, would, would you like to hang out?? Before he could finish his sentence he felt Ranald hand come to rest on his shoulder. With a jerk David pulls himself from under Ranald?s hand. Stumbling back he grabs a beer bottle and smashes it on the bar. ?You wanna, wan?.wanna go cripple.? He snorts as he stumbles. His two friends chime in with ?yeah do ya!?  Ranald grips the curve of his cane with both hands and places in front of him, the tip makes a light tap as he clears his throat  ?Sure Lads, but not here, lets take it t? th? open area outside.?


----------



## EPIC (Jan 14, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> _Wyaton..._
> Anglora glared at Makoto for a moment at his remark and then she forced out a fake laugh. *"Haha.....ha. What a clever remark coming from Felecia's bitch.* Anglora said with a sinister smile upon her face. Anglora began to rub her hair as she continued to speak to Makoto. *"Do you cook her dinner? Rub her feet? Obey her every command?* Anglora continued to taunt.
> 
> Anglora then listened to Felecia's comment.  "Seriously, new members? What are we, a gym now? Anybody can walk up and get a yearly membership? Ridiculous."
> ...



"Yes, Master Darver," Ororo said, he walked towards a nearby window, and opened it, positioning himself for a jump,"Just create an aura burst large enough to make us stop, if you please," He turned his attention to James,"Meet you down!" Ororo jumped and landed on the ground, causing it to shake and crack. James slid down the building and flipped onto the ground. Then, Ororo took his shirts off and grew his arm muscles to about 2 times their original size,"Ha! Devil Fruit powers! This might be more interesting than I thought, but you're still too weak...," James remarked at the sight.
"So says the wimp!" Ororo replied. James charges towards Ororo, but, then, Ororo sweeps him with his arm. James seemed to have lost balanced, but, then, grabbed Ororo's head and attempted to throw him to the ground. But, he couldn't, Ororo had increased his muscle size to make it so that his weight would increase,"You're going to need more than that..." he said. Then, Ororo tries to punch James in the stomach, but missed and James jumped high into the air,"You can't even touch me! Maybe those big muscles of yours are slowing you down!" He taunted.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2009)

On *The Dark Justice*...

Prince watched in amazement as the fight finished, then burst into laughter, tears rolling down his face. Off in the distance he heard Marcos telling Mesona the fight was over, and somebody doing a checkup on everyone, but he didn't care. "I love this ship..." he laughed, still crying. "It's fucking hilarious..."

On Firey Island.....

Kaya leaped in and out of trees, dodging the people whose money she had stolen. "Sorry!" she shouted behind her. "I'll pay you back someday...maybey..."

"Come back here you little bitch!" shouted her pursuers. 

"Like I'm going to come now," she muttered under her breath, increasing her speed. Unfortunately, she wasn't exactly in control of where she was going, and ended up smashing into the back of a burned Panda. "Whoah!" she shouted, looking up at the strange sight. "A panda!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 14, 2009)

*The Dark Justice...*
As Maxi steps through the mirror, Clemens chuckles at the man's reckless enthusiasm. If he knew that the only thing keeping him alive was my concentration and willpower I wonder if he would feel the same rush of excitement she thinks to herself. In the mirror void Clemens feels at home because her will there is absolute and its the closest thing that she'll ever get to being a god. Its sort of like being in a world with infinite mirrors surrounding your body and little windows that open back into the real world. She can sense Corona's presence running through the void and she opens a mirror in his path that intercepts him.

In the real world a second mirror opens up next to the old man and Maxi steps through it, stabbing the man. The second mirror closes behind Maxi and Clemens emerges from the original mirror that Maxi had entered through. Clemens looks at Hawthorne and smirks, "Don't doubt me again..." she says. Hawthorne looks at her doubtfully and is about to reply when some young Marine runs towards them frantically. He takes out a bladed pistol looking weapon and takes aim at the old man. 

"Stand down!" exclaims Hawthorne, putting his hand in front of the pistol, "That old man is done." *WHAM!* The loud shockwave that emanates from Garrick's fist, sounds right on cue. The Marine Commander heaves Arcturus into the air and slams him on his head straight through the deck. Arcturus comes to a halt three decks below in a heap.  

*On Wyaton...*
James has his black hood slung low over his face, shrouding much of it and he wears his Gunblade, Hyperion, strapped to his back. He can sense Larissa's unenthusiasm as she opens the large double doors and James is of a similar sentiment. 

As they both enter Anglora opens her mouth, a big mouth as far as James is concerned, *"The social butterflies have arrived!* Anglora said with sarcasm to her tone. James stares at Anglora blankly, "You talk too much..." James mutters and he eyes everyone in the room with emotionless eyes. James takes his seat.  

Just a few minutes later, Alain and Setsuka walk through the door. Alain grins like a Cheshire cat, "Well Setsuka and I had amost enjoyable honeymoon!" he then cups his right hand over his mouth and whispers, "She may have a bun in the oven, I'm so very proud...."  The Archeologist then turns towards James and points at Larissa, "Please tell me that you at least got past second base with her. Two youngins' like yourself, it would be crime if you didn't. Ah I remember when I was just a teenager..." he says in a wistful voice. 

"Shut up..." mutters James and he tilts his hood even lower over his face.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 14, 2009)

Ranald rolled his eyes as David tosses the broken bottle top to the ground. As it shatters into dozens of pieces David grabs Ranald by the neckline of his shirt and reels him toward himself. “Don’t chic…chicken out yous cripple, I’ll wreck th…is bar if you  do.”  David’s breath reeked of boozes and it brought back unpleasant memories to Ranald. His cane looped around the thumb on his left had as he brought them up in a defensive manner “Dinnea get yer wee panties in a wad lad, I’ll meet ya out there.”  David flicked the side of his nose with his right thumb. After stumbling to the bar door he turns toward the people who were watching him and raised his left fist “After I kick his crapples ass, I’ll come in for my real pri….prize”  His two friends had to literally help David out the door. Ranald shook his head briefly then looked to Salina, “Looks like it be unavoidable now, sorry fer th’ mess Salina. Should have rounded those three up earlier. Ranald turns and hobbles toward the door his cane making a light tap with each step his right foot took. As he put his hand on the door bar to open it Salina shouted to his “Don’t hurt those boys too bad now.” Ranald smiled as the bell rang as the door swung open

Dave was already ready to go he had pulled his over shirt off   and was trying to psyche himself up by slapping his head. Ranald slammed his cane on the floor as he cleared his throat. He started to speak but was quickly interrupted by the charging David. With a side step Ranald pushed on David’s lower back with the tip of his cane. The excess force sent David to his knees. Ranald held his hand out, David stood to his feet then brushed his knees off. “What  in he…hells name is it ol.old man?” Ranald lowered his hand then popped his neck “Jus’ wanted t’ remind ya that you are assaultin’ a marine, and that this offense warrants jail time fer all involved.”  David laughs as he reaches in his pocket. After pulling a pocket knife out and opening he charges “PUT ME IN JAIL IF YOU LIVE!!!!” David yells as he falls into a full drunken run. With one swift motion Ranald flips the cane in his left hand over and allows it to slide down until the tip met his palm. As David neared Ranald simply side stepped again as he catches David’s left foot with the hook end of the cane. With a swift tug he yanks David’s foot out from under him. With a sickening thud David’s chin hit’s the ground. The Knife hit’s the cobble of the street and slides to the curb.

David was knocked unconscious from the impact enraged one of his other friend jump in with a side kick. But Ranald is just to fast for the drunk young man and catches him right beneath the chin with the point of his elbow. The third member of David’s gang was already on the move himself. Ranald saw him charging in by the corner of his eye. Tossing his cane in the air Ranald pivots on his right leg swinging his left out and around. With a quick snap he sends his left foot skyward, the sole of his boot catches the  third man on the chin with enough impact that it knocked his left incisor out. As the last man hit’s the ground Ranald holds his hand out and grabs his cane as it falls earthward. Not missing a lick Ranald hobbles over to a crate and grabs the rope that was  sitting on it’s lid. A few moments latter he had the three mans hands bound. He pokes at them with his cane until they woke. “Alright mates, it off t’ th’ brig fer ya lets go.” The three men get to their feet, with their hands bound and their heads pounding they decide it best to comply.  Ranald reaches down and picks up the tooth that he had knocked out with a chuckle he pockets it, another one to add to his collection. 

The walk to the Marine jail was rather uneventful. As the door opened James glance up over the pages of his favorite magazine, “Rough day Ranald?” he inquired as he went pack to his pictures. Ranald shook his head as he handed the ropes to Timothy. “Nothin’ particular Jim, jus’ a bar fight” Not even moving his attention from his book James with little interest mumbles “Really? Too bad, oh Timmy boy book them would ya?” Timothy gives a hard salute as he grips the rope that Ranald gave him even tighter, then with a tug he pulls the three men behind him as he leads them to the cells. Ranald shook his head as he headed toward the stairs that lead to their rooms “Ya lazy bum that’s yer job.” Ranald mocked as he reached the stairs. But he is stopped by James before he could start up them. “Would you mop the unoccupied cells Ranald?” Ranald turns to him and taps his cane on the floor “Isn’t that yer job t’day Jim?” Not even paying what was said any mind James shoots his right hand up with a wave “Thanks buddy!”  Ranald shakes his head as he walks toward the closet to get the mop and bucket “Aye…”


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 14, 2009)

_Makaosu meeting..._
At James's remark, Anglora placed the back of her hand on her forehead and acted as if she was fainting. *"Did he really just talk? Oh, I must certainly be dreaming!"* Anglora said in a joyous tone. *"Either that or James finally removed that stick stuck up in his dairy air."* 

When Setsuka and Alain walked into the room Anglora began to say something yet again. *"Oh joy! The love-* *"Silence."* 

The entire room fell quiet when Darver spoke. Darver walked over to the window and looked down to where James and Ororo were fighting. Darver then looked at two of his guards (the guards are the members of his crew) in the room. The two guards happened to be Yingoru and Boyang. *"Take their lives."* Darver commanded. The two nodded and left the room hastily, heading for Ororo's and James's location.

Darver himself went to take his seat and he looked at his agents. *"Welcome to my palace."* Darver started. *"Or should I say, welcome to my country. With your efforts of eliminating the Ciphor Pols, we have slightly weakened the government."* Darver continued. *"Which in turn equals, one step closer to our ultimate goal."*


----------



## koguryo (Jan 14, 2009)

-Inside Marine Base AA-01

Sooyoung was in a fierce battle with the Weapons Marine, and whilst dodging attacks Sooyoung kept asking for a weapon.

"Come on, even a knife would do."

The Weapons Marine kept attacking, "No!  This is training, deal with it!"

Sooyoung made a pouty face, "Pweasu?"

The Weapons Marine stopped for a second, "Hmm......No."

"Fine I heard this attack is very effective against men."

Sooyoung lifted up her shirt and flashed the Weapons Marine, "HAPPINESS PUNCH!"

The Marine looked for a moment and then kept attacking, "What the hell?!?!  You're a man, that shoulda worked!"

The Marine with a blank stare said, "I'm a homosexual, women don't arouse me."

Sooyoung's jaw dropped, "Well I guess I feel a little better hearing that you're homosexual after showing you my breasts."

-On the other side of the Base 

Paegun's ears propped up, "I get the feeling a woman was talking about showing her breasts, a woman that I seem to know."

Paegun was running down a hall when he saw a shadowy figure run across, "Bastard!  We want our weapons back!"

The Marine stopped in the middle of the hall, "I don't have them anymore!  I gave the sack to my officer!  So go speak with him!"

Paegun ran up to the man with a stupid lip face, "Is that so?  Thank you."

Paegun ran off and the Marine just stared, "What the f-"

Paegun came back, "Excuse me but where is your officer's quarters?"

"Last door on the right."

Paegun started running off again, "Thank you very much."


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

_Makaosu Meeting_

Ororo and James stared at each other for a few moments each thinking of how to defeat the other.
"Man, I can't touch him. How am I going to defeat him..." Ororo said in his mind.
"This guy is invincible, there's no way I can harm him..."

*"Take their lives."*

The boys looked up and then turned their attention to the upcoming guards,"WHAT THE FUCK!?" the two boys yelled. Ororo and James wasted no time arguing and knocked out the guards and hurried to the meeting.

*The Dark Justice*

"Uh....Okay," Silva replied. He put away his gun and continued to watch the fight, but he couldn't help but worry. Then he noticed Clemens making mirrors and Maxi walking through them, he tilted his head in confusion.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 15, 2009)

With the Makaosu.

"She may have a bun in the oven, I'm so very proud...."

Half-amused Jackie was shaking his head upon hearing this, he knew it had a 1% chance of being true since Setsuka was such a bitch but he decided to play along a little."Oooh big mistake my friend."The former fulltime assassin told the archaeologist."You should've used protection with a girl like that, who knows what kind of disease you picked up while you knocked her up."

Setsuka on the other hand was paying neither of the two attention, an entire mission's worth of time with Alain was more then enough for her to learn how to filter out all of that useless and childish banter.Instead the blond was twirling around her umbrella as he waited for their leader to continue.

On *The Dark Justice*

After being smacked down, the crown prince wiped the blood on his lip away with the back of his hand and sheathed his long sword again."It's over already?"He asked dissapointed, this was the most fun he had in days.Well this and that incident with that uggo V."Damn, ah well I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope we'll run into a pirate crew...Maybe those Monarchs or even those unnamed ones, if only I was around at that time."

With _Shin and the new kids on the block_

"I have no idea what's going on."the simpleminded swordsman spoke up, after the craziness had settled down somewhat."But I've never saw a sheep that big in my life!"He started drooling as his eyes started to glaze over."Imagine the amount of lamb's meat I could eat from frying that one."He didn't realise lamb's meat came from, as you could guess, a lamb and not an adult sheep."And the warm clothing!"He now pictured himself eating while wearing an all wool version of his regular clothing, to the point he had even a sheat and jeans made out of wool.

"I want that sheep and as a bonus I get the kill Rek while doing so."Excitedly he rushed towards the direction he had last seen the Monarchs.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 15, 2009)

Rek, Elza and Cass were surprised when they heard sheep speak.

"It.."

"...can..."

"...talk."

Elza and Cass squealed even louder, and pushed Rek away from sheep.

"I'm Cass, the one who shall become the lovable godess of snipers!" Cass grabbed Sheep's hoof, shaking it rapidly.

"And I'm Elza." The white-haired convict pushes Cass away, and shakes Sheep's hoof. "I'm a Dragon!"

"How interesting, it talks." The young noble regains his compusre, and shakes Sheep's hoof. "I am the World Noble, Rek Alexandro Numengard Du Mortis. Just call me Rek." Rek points to Jun, who was looking at the whole situation with her usual apathy. "And that sourhead over there is Jun." 

The warrior from the Jade Empire stands from her seat, and approaches Sheep. "A pleasure." She says politely.

"Well then, now that everyone's aquainted, what say we have a little snack?" Rek snaps his fingers. In seconds, waiters surround them, showing Sheep and the others the menu. "Take your pick." 

As Cass, Elza and Sheep checked out the menu, Jun pulled Rek over to a corner. "You're not seriously thinking of keeping Sheep are you?" Jun asked. "Well the girls seem to like her, and who knows, it might have a skill that would prove useful in the Conquista. For now, let's just enjoy its company."

---------
_Wyaton Island_

Daran Dolfino walks around the springtime kingdom. It was quite beautiful, and the 2 days he spent swimming non-stop to arrive was well worth it. "So this is Darver's first conquest, eh? I'm impressed, dolphin style." The fishman continues to walk around, until he sees Anglora and the other Makosou members meeting. Daran quickly jumps high in the air and lands next to Anglora. "And what has Sir Darver planned for us this time, Anglora? " He asked


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2009)

"HEY! WAIT UP!!" Bolt grabbed the old mans shoulder. "What are you doing!? this place is dangerous!" He shouted. "Haha, an old mans got the right to Visit his grandsons grave don't he?" The man just smiled at bolt. "Besides, I'd kick your ass." He removed Bolt's hand and began to walk off. "What? you kick my ass?" Bolt began to laugh and roll on the ground.

"Sigh, you youngsters lack respect." He looked over to the rest of the group. "And how did you get my boat?" The crews mouths all drop.* "YOUR BOAT!?*" The old man nods. "I'm Jinta Calin. I gave that boat to a Jason Rodgers." Belle walks over to the Old man. "We're his crew." She said smiling. "Oh?" The old man laughed and slapped belle on the back.

"Well hot damn. He got himself a crew huh?" He looked around. "So, where's the young hot head?" They all looked kinda pissed at his question. "He ran off without us." Bolt brushed himself off. "Ah. So you're looking for him huh?" They nodded. "Sigh, That kid. Not as bad as his brother mind you. But when he makes a promise.. He makes a promise."  Jinta looked out at the Island.

"Just like my Grandson. Always rushing head first when he promises he'll do something. Just can't seem to let it go till he finishes it... That's what got the idiot killed." Jinta sat down. "I'm tired now." He then fell asleep while sitting. "What.. an odd old man..." Belle sweatdropped.* "OI!!! WAKE UP!!!" *Rex, Bolt and James all kicked him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 15, 2009)

Alain laughs at Jackie's comment about Setsuka and sits back in a chair kicking his feet up in a relaxed fashion. "Tsk, tsk, c'mon now Jackie, you're not the jealous type. Just because I conquered Mount Setsuka in record time. So how was your jaunt with Anglora, must have been very electrifying to say the least!" he says with a mirthful grin. 

Throughout all the meaningless banter, James ignores it and stares at the walls with a blank stare. Perhaps thinking or not even thinking at all. After Darver finishes speaking he looks fixedly at the Makaosu leader, "All I hear is talk but I see no action..." he glances around at the chamber that they sit in, "This Island, your crew, the CP9 how does it all fit?" the young swordsman asks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 15, 2009)

The three Little Tree Pirate members continue to kick the old man but he doesn't budge, "Why won't he fall down!" They finally stop, "Whatever, we have more important things to worry about than this old guy and his old ship." 

The others nod and start to walk through the town. James however slips back a little. He looks at the old man carefully, then he delivers a kick to him, and he still doesn't fall. He grabs onto him and starts to walk back to the others with him over his shoulders, "When you wake up old man, your teaching me that trick!" He says snickering to himself as he joins the others, who don't notice the old man over his shoulder.

"Cap! Cap! Whereareyah!" Rex shouts out down the streets, "JAY!!! Get out here!" Bolt shouts even louder, "Hah, I'll beat that...CAPTAIN! GET OUT HERE!!!!!!" He stands proudly at his performance, louder than all of the others, "JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Eve screams leagues louder than the rest, "You win this time..." "Will you all knock it off and actually look for him!"


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 15, 2009)

Waffle had gotten out of the hospital, but really had no place to go. This island wasn't his home. No one lied him. Except the doctor and the nurse. So Waffle found himself back at the hospital. And that led to him asking the doctor out on a date, which she accepted. Maybe it was only because of the possibility that he was going to get his ass kicked yet again.

And after a short time it was midnight and Waffle was where he was supposed to be, with his minuscule payment.

"Aye Wanna Waffle," a man said. His face nor his body could be seen, 
'I've been waiting a long time to talk to you. But now it seems like you can barley move."

Yeah, what about it? Anyways here's you 1 beli. I hope you choke on it. 

"Keep it. It's not like I actually want 1 beli. Nor did I even steal the medicine. I just put it somewhere else in the hospital. It'll all be put back in the morning."

...

"Allow me to introduce myself. I am Smithy Joans. I lead a certain organization and we've taken an interest in you. Mainly because of the number you've done against the Caviler Pirates. And because of your previous contact with the Drunken Rum Pirates."

Who?

"Those guys who saved you from the 1st division commander."

Right..."

"As I was saying. You need our help. I've heard that you're being hunted by the captain of the Caviler Pirates, Morgan Virginia. He has nothing left and the only person he has to blame is you. The only person he has to blame that he can beat that is."

Someone wants to kill me. What's new? In case you haven't seen the scars-

"This is different. This one you won't live through. Which is where I come in. As I said, I'm the head of an organization, maybe you've heard of it, Fuerza."

Nope.

"That's a shame. Well what we do is take people with potential, like you and turn them into strong fighters. We're a training organization. Out of the kindness of our hearts, we've decided to let you in. You'll get more details if you accept."

I'd be a fool not to, I suppose.

"Good. We need to leave right now then. There's no time to waste."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2009)

"Oi. Cap." Bolt lifted up a rock. "Captain!" Rex opened a door, then closed it and tried another one. "CAAAPTAIN!!!" James jumped onto a building and looked down the streets. "JASON!!!!" Eve Jumped high into the air. "I wont lose this time!" James shouted jumping even higher. "JASON!!" Eve grabbed onto James' leg and pulled herself higher.

"No you don't!!" James grabbed onto her leg and pulled himself higher. "WILL YOU TWO CUT IT OUT!!!" Belle yelled, causing the two to fall to the ground. "Geez." She rubbed the bridge of her nose. "You guys are giving me a migraine." She sat down on a barrel. "If Jason really wanted to take these guys down i doubt he would have stayed in town. So, where would he go from here?"

In a dark Alley-

"Sir! there are more people here!!!" A man shouts into a Denden Mushi. "You feathers are a nuisence." Ra slamed his fist onto his golden throne. "If there are people there. Wipe them out. No tollerence. No holding back. If they put up a fight, Slaughter them. If they come willingly slaughter them." He then crushed the Denden mushi. "I'll have all the treasure of the Ancients. Then, Arlong and that bastard Jinbei will cower before me!!!"


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> _Wyaton..._
> Boyang and Yingoru had a look of bewilderment on their faces as two teenagers pushed pass them as if they were nothing. Yingoru angrily unsheathed his sword and started to chase after the two as they headed towards the palace doors. _"Little bastards, this is why I hate kids."_ Yingoru said. Boyang stopped Yingoru as he began to run after them. He pointed to himself in saying that he would catch them.
> 
> Boyang held his hands in the air and began to spin them as if he was holding twirling a rope in a rodeo. He then threw the rope at the two and caught them. "Mime round up." Boyang said in his mind. He pulled the teens back into the battlefield. Yingoru and Boyang advanced upon them as they sat tied up on the ground.



"Dammit!" James yelled as he struggled to get free,"What the hell is this!?"
"Stop struggling..." Ororo calmly commanded,"You're wasting your strength."
"Oh yeah? And what do you think we should do?"
"A mime....?" Ororo suggested.
"A what?"
Back when I was a kid, there was this circus. Before everyone went in they would look at this mime that stood outside the tent. He pretended taht some object was there, in his hand, or he created something like a box. I think this guy might be the same way."
"So you want us to act like mimes or something?"
"No, we might have to knock this guy out, or your suggestion might work, too, but I don't want to be cliche'..."
I'm pissed anyways, so I'll go with knocking them out" James agreed.
"Look over there, you see that rhino guy?"
"Yea"
"Let's wake him up"
"Alright" The two boys ran towards the huge rhino man and reawakened him from his slumber,"Yo, rhino guy wake!" James ordered as he kicked the rhino man in the head. The giant rhino woke up only find two boys in front of him, one of them, Ororo, being a familiar,"You!" he yelled,"You did this to me!"
"Yea, I'm not the least of your worries right now," Ororo informed,"You see those guys over there, well there was this last minute defensed that came by and I tried to help. Darver's defeated, but those guys have been causing trouble for us, and I'm tied up by some force created by those guys. So, you're our last hope."
"I don't trust you, but if what you're saying is true, then I will help," The rhino man said.  He pushed the boys out of the way and charged full speed at Yingoru and Boyang,"That should keep them busy," Ororo said, he increased his gradually increased his muscle size until the bond broke,"Come on, let's go." The two boys walked into the castle and hurried to the meeting.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 15, 2009)

-With the marines at a certain marine base-

"Sir, Read Admiral Wilson has been killed!" Some fodder marine reported to a certain Vice Admiral.

"Damn it! That former Captain James Tew and everyone he knows do nothing but screw me over. But there will be a day that there will be justice. I'll pursue all of them to the end of the earth!"

-With another person, not marine, nor pirate.-

He was at Jimi's hometown, Carlton, right after the tournament. He looked at someone equal of size to Jimi sitting down on the ground ear a cliff that was over a beautiful valley.

"You would be mine. But I can't bring attraction to myself."

-Flashback-

"My formula chromose is improved every time. Every injection, it gets closer and closer to perfect!" Turner shouted.

"That is good for you sir. But I'm curious, what power did you give me?"

"A healing factor. Regeneration! You are unstoppable! Not of a literal sense, of course. Although speaking of that, I have recent news that Jimi Bane beat Boston. I was hoping they both would kill each other. Unfortunately, they're both alive and well."\

"Do you want that problem taken care of?"

"You catch on quick. Find Jimi Bane, wait for the right time, then kill him. Take as long as you want. And that Boston bastard too. But Jimi is your priority."

"Anything for the man who gave me power. However I have one question. Why not do it yourself? You're easily strong enough."

"That may be, but I need to perfect a new serum. Bugs like Jimi and Boston, I leave to you, my only loyal follower that appreciates what was given to him. My new serum is so close to being complete it's only a matter of time before someone will be made partially out of diamond!"

"I bid you a farewell, master."

"Wait. One last parting gift. It's a devil fruit. It will complement your powers perfectly. Use it wisely."

-In current time-

"Boston, I'd love to kill you. It's a shame I had to find you first. Oh well. It's not like you're going anywhere. I think I'll head back to my hotel room."

-With Jimi-

He had just sailed back to Carlton. It's about time he had faced the truth. He needed to see Kara.

He stepped out of the ship he was using and was immediatley greeted by odd looks by the townsfolk. It's not like this was anything unusual for him in his hometown so he though nothing of it..

"I wonder if De, Freddy, and Gonzalez found her yet. And I wonder if she left."

He checked all of her favorite places and her house. She was nowhere. There was one last spot to check. The cliff over the valley. As he was walking there, he saw Turner's mercenary (he didn't know who he was). They locked eyes and nodded at each other. Turner's dog quickly ran back to his hotel room to prepare.

After he arrived at the cliff, he saw Boston.

"What the?" He walked over and sat down beside him, "Boston, why are you here? We just did this. There's no reason to-"

"Jimi. Thank Oda you came. We need to talk."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 15, 2009)

_Makaosu Meeting..._

Anglora looked at Alain and back at Jackie. She smiled and then caressed her hair. *"Jackie and I had a wonderful time hun. But what happened at the ciphor pol bases stays at the ciphor pol bases......"*  Anglora said as she winked at Alain and smiled at Jackie.

"All I hear is talk but I see no action..."  "This Island, your crew, the CP9 how does it all fit?" the young swordsman asks.  Darver fixed his attention on James's question. 

*"The Ciphor Pols were the world government's elite spy agencies and a branch of their power. If the ciphor pols were left unattended, we would have the risk of being spied on and eliminated by the World government." * Darver said.*"Concerning my recent actions, I've infiltrated the Marine base G-8, defeated all of it's marines and released all of it's prisoners, sank numerous merchant/pirate/marine ships, and laid siege to this country. All for what you ask?"* Darver said as he got up and walked to the giant glass window.

*"For my next rank, I'll need a reputation, a certain fame to catch the eye of the World government. My next action should be enough to land me a position in the 7 Gods of Pirates."* Darver said, turning around to face the Makaosu.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 15, 2009)

James and Ororo searched around for a way out, but couldn't find anything.
"Now what are we going to do!?" James asked in panic.
"Break through..." Ororo said calmly. He started to increase his muscle size to 100x their original size and punched through the invisble wall and walked through,"Hmph, such a weak tactic yet it works..." 
"Now, how are we going to do this? We are completely missing the meeting, even though I'd prefer this over a boring lecture, and not only we're fighting a creepy mime dude!" James complained.
"Well then, let's take out the creepy guy," Ororo suggested.
"My thoughts exactly." The two boys brace themsleves for the fight of their lives, yet the only thing on their mind was,"Darver is going to get it when I get trhough with these punks!"


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 15, 2009)

"Alright, you have ten seconds." Jimi wasn't happy to see Boston. Then again why would he be?

"Or else what? We fight, we wreck half teh town, an' nothin' gits dun."

"That's what I'm good at, wrecking shit!" Jimi exclaimed. Then he paused, "Especially your face." He said softly.

"Look. I don't like seein' yo ugly mug either. It jut that we share teh sam problem. Well, in yo case, eat's worse. Yo see, someone, I don't know his name, is stalkin' us, gittin' information. Our strengths, our weaknesses. I don't know how strong he is, but he's here on this island."

"I'm calling bullshit on that one. There's just someone you don't like that's really tough, but you can't beat that person. And since al of your men are dead, you're trying to sucker me into helping you. And speak normal. I'm sick of your accent."

"No that isn't it! I'm tellin' you-" A fist was planted strait in his back and Boston was sent flying.

"Who!?"

"Jimi Bane. Boston Dover. It's nice of you both to be in one place. It makes my job very," he chuckled, "very easy. Not that it was hard to begin with. It just saves me time." This man was shorter then average. But he was muscular. He wore a t-shirt and shorts that revealed huge arms and legs.

Jimi, although seeing him destroy his former enemy, had no choice but to fight. He charged forward knowing that he can't be sent flying when he's in motion. However that was not an issue. Jimi was easily fast enough to duck under a punch and counterattack 
with an uppercut that shattered the man's jaw. The man just smiled as it healed.

"Name's Watson. Don't forget it."

"How?"

Watson threw a powerful punch that hit Jimi's chest while he wasn't in motion. It knocked him back a few feet, but didn't knock him off his feet. Jimi got into range and threw a left hook, but it was caught.

Holding Jimi's fist in his hand, Watson started spinning until he lifted Jimi in the air and tossed him away. He crashed through one wall of a building and out the other.

"Ya got lucky with teh last punch maggot! Theese time yo'll be hurtin'!" Boston charged in and faked a punch, but swept Watson's right leg instead. This broke it, but almost instantly, it healed. Boston, who was surprised, got the same treatment as Jimi, but was launched 30 feet in the air and came crashing down.

It took a lot, but he got back up. Jimi and Boston ran forward at the same pace but then Boston kicked up the speed and was almost right at Watson. As Boston approached, Watson tried to kick him in the face, but it was caught. Boston quickly grabbed his other leg and swung him into Jimi's fist. This made Watson launch into the air at a very high speed, but his flight was interrupted by Boston moving at full speed to get infront of him then jumping in the air and smashing him down to the ground.

Watson's crash caused a 3' deep and 5' diameter crater in the ground and he was unconscious, but without a broken bone or even a bruise. The two rested on their knees, catching their breaths. After minutes Jimi finally spoke-up.

"Alright, you win. Now lets get out of here before he wakes-up."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 15, 2009)

Ranald lightly whistled as he mopped the last of the unoccupied jail cells.  It was a tedious task but some one had to do it. Timothy strolls up side the cell as Ranald was finishing up. His fingers bouncing through the bars caught Ranald?s attention as he turns to see who was approaching. Ranald turns back to his work after he realizes who it is. ?Your strong Ranald, you beat those three guys up despite that leg of yours.? Timothy said with a chipper smile. Ranald pauses as his eyes dart around the cell, it is an old habit when Ranald tries to come up with something to say. Ranald looks to the ground as he sticks the mop back in the bucket. Turning around he looks up to Timothy. ?Wasn?t that spectacular lad, they were all shit faced.? Ranald pushes the mop and bucket out of the cell as he grabbed his cane.  As he walked out he handed the mop over to Timothy who was still at a loss for words. ?Timmy, ya mind dumpin? this fer me?? Timothy looks at the mop intently for a few seconds before he grabs it. With the same chipper smile he walked in with he says ?Sure? Ranald turns to walk off, but Timothy clears his throat ?Ranald can I ask you a couple questions?? Ranald stops and turns his head as he look back to Timothy ? Sure, shoot.? Ranald says as he turns back around.

Timothy passes the mop between his hands as he looks to the man before him. ?Ranald, is it true that you ate a Devil Fruit?? Timothy ask as he grips the mop firmly in the grasp of his right hand. Ranald shifted his weight to his ?good? leg as he eyes Timothy very intently. The stare was so hard that Timothy started to slight shake. When Ranald saw what was happening he broke his stare as he spoke back  ?Aye,  the higher ups say it was called th? Trace Trace Devil Fruit?? Timothy ears slightly perks as he slowly digest what Ranald said. ?Okay can you tell or show me what it dose?? Timothy ask with an inquisitive smile. Ranald rubs his head as he thinks about this new question.  He then brings his hand down and grabs at the piercing under his lip, ?How th? hell should I kno?, as best I can tell th? only thing that blasted fruit did is steal my ability t? swim.? Ranald?s answer seem to disappoint Timothy as he looked away . Ranald taps the curve of his cane as he speaks up ?That it??. Ranalds question jars Timothy back to the real world as he smiles nervously, ?Yes, sorry.? He turns quickly as he walks off to dump the bucket. 

 Later in Ranald?s Room​
Ranald sits at his desk and rubs his hand through is hair. He had read every volume  in any language on Devil Fruit he could fine. But the answers still alludes him. He had eaten the Devil Fruit over a year ago. And he still hasn?t been able to use or even activate his powers. He tried many thing from the mundane to actually trying to draw something, but nothing.  As he sat there he turns and looks  out the window. The moon was big and bright, judging from the position in the sky Ranald figures it about eight and decided to turn in early. But as he stood a sharp pain races through his right leg and surged up his body. He sat back down hard and clenched his right thigh.  His old wound pounded with pain.  Sweat beads form on his brow as he clenches his teeth and grits them as he doubled over grasping his leg. The pain comes back from time to time. Although the occurrences were occurring at further and further instances, the pain was still as real and painful as the day he was shot. As the pain slowly subsided Ranald looks up and glances his shelf, setting there as seductive as any woman was his flask, his trusty friend in the worst moments of his life. With that Ranald resolve broke as he grabbed for the cane on the back of his chair.

The night was unusually silent as every tap of his cane can be heard as he makes his way down the cobblestone road. If he wasn?t so dead seat on getting some booze he probably would have found this very strange. But alas in this mind set he only focused on one thing getting some alcohol and getting smash faced drunk.  As he rounded the corner his eyes glance something very strange and it snaps him out of his trance. The Door to Salina?s was broken down and most of the windows were smashed. His sudden urge to drink is replaced with panic as he picks up his pace.  He rushes through the broken door and stops dead in his tracks. Blood was everywhere and the bodies of patrons littered the floor like so much rubbish. This is when he hears a scream. Immediately looking in the direction it came from he sees that a rather large man has Salina pinned to the wall in a strangle hold, her face was turning a bright red as the man licked her neck. A chill went down Ranald?s spine as he watches the man reach for her blouse. Ranald screams at the top of his lungs for the man to halt. The large man pushes Salina?s head into the wall causing the wall to crack. She slumped to the floor as he released her and turned to Ranald.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 15, 2009)

Smithy and Waffle were sailing to the Fuerza headquarters. It was a long trip. They had to get over to a different blue. Waffle had a few questions and approached Smithy with them.

So how long am I going to be training?

"2 months maybe more, maybe less. That depends on you."

2 months. That would be a long time if I had anything to go back to...

"Listen. You're going to go there and come out stronger then you can imagine. Believe me. You'll be ready for the Grandline in no time."

I don't care if I'm ready for the Grandline. I care about being strong enough to kill whoever wants to kill me.

"You mean Morgan Virginia? I can't promise you anything."

Why not?

"You see, it goes back a long time, in the East Blue. Three soon to be rivaling factions appeared at Louge Town at the same time."

-Flashback-

"A~~~~~hahahaha~~~~!!!! You plan to enter the Grandline without any crew!? I've never heard anything so ludicrous I already have 2 divisions!" Morgan was telling to De in a bar.

I figure I can pick-up a few strong members while I'm there. I mean, the beginning really isn't that bad.

"Words of a fool, my friend. Haven't you ever heard of power in numbers? That's what pirating is all about. The key to being a good pirate is tons of numbers!"

You got it wrong. Having numbers is worthless if a few strong people can wipe them out.

"A~~~~~hahahahaha~~~~~!!!! I've never met anyone like you! Look, words of wisdom you're going to get killed in the Grandline. That is unless you have lots of namaka! That's how it goes."

You want to fight!?

"I'd be honored!"

"Ladies, ladies. Cool it." Smithy butted in, "No use in fighting now. All it will do is get the amazing Henry Tudor after us, all of us. And I don't want our chances to be blown like that."

Henry Tudor. I bet he's a clown. He chugged a bottle of rum, Ahhh, that's good stuff. What was I saying? Right Tudor is a clown.

-In the time of the story-

What does this have to do with anything?

"The first thing you're going to be taught is patience."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 16, 2009)

Rek and the others had a pleasant time at the restaurant. Jun was quite surprised when she saw the volume of food Sheep ate, but for some reason this made it look even more adorable for Cass and Elza.

Right now, Sheep was telling everyone about its fish.

"How interesting." Rek said at the end of its story. 

"A sheep that seeks to find a fish? Indeed, it is quite interesting."

After everyone finished, the Monarchs left the restaurant, with Sheep still being fawned over by Cass and Elza. They were now walking towards the hospital, to see Matyr.

"Rek, I believe we should return Sheep to Annie and her group." Jun said out of earshot of Cass and Elza. She knew they'd never agree to this.

"After we acquire the help of their shipwright."

"At least you agree with me."

As they strolled casually through the streets, Rek was thinking of the situation where they acquired Sheep. He remembered the group that was fighting against Annie. 

"Jun..." He called. "Do you know the name of the crew that tangled with my dear Annie a while ago?"

"I remember seeing bounties for them posted at Bisrach. They went by the moniker of the Overkills. From what I remember, they have some unusual equipment with them."

Rek smiles upon hearing this. He remembers the weapons they held a while ago, sophisticated items they were. "Looks like we'll have another competition on our hands, my dear Jun." He tells her with an ominous smile. 

"And the victor of this battle will earn what?" Jun asks. Rek does not respond, but merely looks over to Cass and Elza window shopping with Sheep, smiling.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 16, 2009)

Alph had little interest in what was going on and instead was was trying to process a recent discovery, after the latest test where he got badly damaged he started repairing himself. And while his hardware was being replaced or repaired he was running several checks on his software and he discovered something quite worrying.There were several corrupted files in his memory drive and his systems log showed there were several peaks that had caused overheating of his systems when those peaks took place.

It was little work to compare the dates of the peaks and of the corrupted memory files and it showed that they were directly related to the other.So far he hadn't been able to fix the corrupted files or even discover the reason of the overheating but the bits of data he was able to recover showed seconds of visual data from battles. He could just make out his fist slamming into Frank, way back on Syren island, and then slamming Frank meters into the ground until only his limbs and head were above ground.

Such a feat was impossible with Alph's phyisical capabilities so he didn't know what to make of it and the rest of the visual data belonged to a battle between him and Garrick.One that he couldn't remember at all.He searched trough his memory drive for all of the visual data featuring Garrick but most of it was glimpses he caught of the Shin VS Garrick battle.....Though one thing caught his attention, but that would have to wait until later.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 16, 2009)

As Rek and the monarchs continued to walk towards the hospital, Rek saw a familiar young samurai wandering the streets. The young noble smiles, and approaches the samurai. "Still haven't gone through the bases with my dear Annie, eh? I find it a tad insulting that she'd replace me with you. Or perhaps your blade is not as sharp as your divine dawn, no?" Jun glares at Rek for his statement. She had been exposed with the unamed crew long enough to know that Shin would love nothing more than to kill Rek. Then again, a lot of people who knew Rek would love to do the same, herself included. 

Rek then walks casually away from Shin and towards Cass and Elza. "The 3 of you go on ahead to the hospital. Jun and I have a little date together." Cass nods to Rek and happily walks towards the hospital holding Sheep's hoof. "Alright, but you better take me on a date tomorrow, Rekkie-poo!" Elza says before running towards Cass and Sheep.

Once the 3 are out of sight, Rek runs as fast as he can away from Shin, with Jun following close behind.

"What insanity do you have planned now, Rek?!" She yells.

"A little show, my dear Jun." He replies.

Rek and Jun follow a slightly difficult route of escape from Shin around town, but the young noble made sure he woud be able to follow them. Finally he arrives back at the Infinite Injustice, and sees Dante and the other overkills still there. "Well, well, if it isn't the homosexual who lusts for me." He says out loud, much to Jun's shock. "I must say that I'm impressed lady Heather chooses to be with you, good sir. If I were her I would leave an ugly, unsophisticated troll like you for someone with class and finesse, like myself." Rek sneers, while Jun simply facepalms at his arrogance. "Perhaps I should show lady Heather how a true man acts in bed?" He says, smiling.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2009)

All four men looked round at Rek taunting Dante.

"He said it didn't he?" Sougo said

"yep. He did. He's gone and done it now." Gintoki chimed in

"We have to endure this again?" Shinpachi sighed shutting his book

Dante stood up. *"I'm fine with you calling me a homosexual means I'm well dressed, and yep, I'm unsophisticated and why not, I can be a bit of a troll. But no-one. NO-ONE! Calls! Me! Ugly! You want Heather, just try it! That crazy bitch'll have you for lunch!"* Dante got up and crossed Agni and Rudra in dramatic ashion

*"Behold, the face that set sail a thousand ships. Forget Helen of Troy, I'm Dante! World class martial artist, sexual beast, the people's champion aaaaand the sexiest man alive! And also the man who's foot is going to be lodged up YOUR pompus ass. Ladies and Gentlemen, be witness to Dante going on a rampage!"
*
Shinpachi facepalms, Gintoki applauds and Sougo gets ready to fire a rocket at Dante after the speech. Dante sprints towards Rek with both swords drawn but still manages a wink at Jun.

Gintoki turns to Heather and says. "lol"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2009)

Hunter comes off the ship, while Dallas climbs down Shinpachi slowly, then runs over to Hunter.

"That's so in humane!...What is?...Wanting a sheep on the ship! It would starve to death!..." Hunter gets through before Dallas comes back to human.

"So, what're you whining about now?" Dallas says, leaning onto Hunter's shoulder.

"W-well...Tey want a sheep on the ship...AND IT'LL STARVE!..." Hunter says.

"Correct me if I'm wrong, but you never fought having a cat on the ship." Dallas says smirking, as they continue to watch.

"Well...It's diffrent, you're our friend." Hunter says.

"I got myself mixed in with a odd group didn't I...Bunch of Idiots..."Dallas says, shaking her head as the three watch.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2009)

Heather raises an eyebrow at Rek’s words.  “Hhhmmm…not like I had much choice…but if you want to give it a shot…” she says just as Dante goes into his tirade.  “Guess that thoughts done with…” she said with a sigh.

“You wouldn’t?  Would you?”  Nikki said in disbelief.

Heather just shrugged as she watched Dante.  “Might be fun…”

Tony stood wide eyed.  “What is he…you…talking about?”  she says looking at Heather and Nikki confused.

“Nothing you need to worry your pretty little head about.”  Heather said chuckling.

“But…”  Tony says looking back at Dante.  “Shinpachi make him stop!”  she practically whined.

“Leave it Tony…maybe he will get himself killed…”  Nikki said grinning.  “Are all men this stupid?”

“Well Nikki, they either have brains or brawn.  Never both.  Dante here is a perfect example of-” Heather says then stops.  “Crazy?  Oh I’ll show him crazy later…” she growled as she lit another smoke.  “Sougo put that damn thing down before I hide it from you!” she snaps with a glare then turns to Gintoki.  “Gintoki shut the fuck up…” Heather growled as she watched.  

“Oh…I hope he doesn’t get hurt…”  Tony said as Ratchet scurried behind her.

“I seriously doubt that’s even possible…thick skull like his…”  Nikki said in a huff.

"Still...he is a crew member.  We back him up..."  Heather said taking another drag on her smoke.  "Then we kick his ass later..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 16, 2009)

"I've had it."Shin said as Rek was running away from him."I don't care if he's a noble, I don't care if an admiral will come after me after I did it."He unsheathed his blade and started his pursuit."I will kill that bastard!"The boy had heard what happened to Zoro's captain, Strawhat Luffy, when that pirate had simply punched a noble but at this point Shin didn't care anymore.

The noble had gone too far, not only did he hate him already but he kept pissing him off like that and today would be the day his Divine Dawn cut that bastard up.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 16, 2009)

-In the Town-

A man puts a Den Den Mushi back in his pocket and turns to a group of men.  

"Alright Feathers, you heard the man.  Lets deal with these people ASAP!"
The group cheers in excitement.  There must have been 100 men with him, more or less.  The man at the head of the group is Mark Flowers, head of this group of Feathers.

He takes out his Den Den Mushi again. "Scouting party, have you made contact with the group yet."
"Sir, we are in pursuit.  There are 5 of them and it seems they've made their way into a tavern by the docks."
"Make contact with them, NOW.  We will be there to give any needed backup in 3 minutes."
"Roger that sir." The Den Den Mushi goes silent.

The Flowers turns back to the rest of the Feathers.  "Lets move!"

-3 Minutes Later-

The Feathers make their way down to the tavern as quickly as possible.  Swords, bows and axes in hand, it is quite an intimidating site.
"This must be the pla-"
As he made his way to the tavern, he noticed the windows were shattered, and hanging out of one of them was a Feather covered in blood.
"W-W-What the hell happened!?"
The bloody man began moving slightly and raised his head to Flowers.  "Get out...."  He then falls unconscious again. 

"Sir!  There were a dozen men in that search party!"
"I already know that you idiot!  But don't be afraid men.  We know where they are now.  They're trapped like rodents."

The door to the tavern was locked, so flowers kicks it in, sword in hand.  Its dark inside.  The sun was setting, and all that could be seen in the tavern was an orange glow and shadows.  Flowers' silhouette filled could be seen in the doorway.  He turns back to his men and they all seem quite nervous.

"Don't cower like that!  We out number them 20 to 1.  This is something we can handle!"

The men cheer and he takes a few steps in.

"See.  Nothing to be afraid abou- OUF!"

Out of nowhere, a flash came out of the shadows and took Flowers away.  The rest of the feathers stood there in shock.

"S-S-Sir?"
"What do we do?"
"Lets run!"
"Are you insane.  Ra will have us killed!"
"Then lets head in there.  If we all run in together, they can't take care of all of us."
"He's right."
"Then lets do this."

The Feathers took a few moments to ready themselves, and then stared down at the tavern.  One man began running forward, and the rest followed.  You could feel small tremors as they made there way to the tavern, and their battle cried filled the air.

-With Ra-

A worried Feather runs up to the Fishman.
"What is it now!?"
"C-C-C-Captain.  We have a slight problem."
He merely stared back with a cold gaze.
"You know that group of pirates that was mentioned earlier?  Well, two parties were sent to handle them and, well, I was sent to see what the problem was because neither of them were replying and...... there were bodies everywhere!  Something happened to them."

A look of rage filled Ra's eyes.
"Get me the Wings!"


----------



## EPIC (Jan 16, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> _Yingoru & Boyang vs James & Ororo_
> Boyang started to crack his knukles in anticipation of the battle. He the cracked his neck along with stretching his legs.
> 
> _"Get ready Boyang."_ Yingoru said as he prepared his sword for an attack. Boyang nodded and started his first act.
> ...



Ororo quickly increased his muscle size to 200x, then uprooted the ground and used it to shield himself from the attack. Then, he grabbed two broken pieces of wood and threw them at Boyang and Yingoru, both at high velocity. James followed the one that was heading for Yingoru, then slid and prepared to kick him in the air. Meanwhile, Ororo threw his shield at Boyang and started throwing rubble from all directions.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2009)

_Back On The island of the Bear cult....._

"Stupid....asshole..." Kent said, as he leaned over the cliff, the panda holding him by the collar.

"Thou art vanquished, but thy were a worthy foe. I am sad to see thou perish, the Lietinuit sais, begiining to drop kent off.

"FUCK YOU!!!!" Kent shouted, snarling. He rolled backwards, and kicned out, throwing the panda off balance. "LEARN TO FUCKING FLY!!! he shouted, stamping on it's hand. The Panda hurtled off the cliff, and Kent brushed his hands on his jeans, feeling quite full of himself. At about that time, Jorma walked out of the bulding, beat up and battered, but OK.

"Where's your freind?" he asked.

"Learning to fly," Kent said offhandedly.


"Is he doing OK?" There was a huge crash, followed by several smaller ones, and then a splash.

"Does bouncing count?" Jorma laughed, and Kent along with him. 

"Looks like I'm missing a party," Goro said, walking out of the woods.

_A few hours later...._

"Aye laddies, ya did good." said the old man as he patched them up. "Kent, ya got yer arm broken, but that's a small price to pay for the freedom of an entire island. Jorma, lemme have a lookit you..."

"Hey...Kent?" Asked Goro. "Can I talk to you?" He walked outside and sighed. "I don't think I want to be a pirate." Kent looked at him, stunned. Then he sighed.

"Alright," he said. I'll miss you Goro."

"I will too Kent." There was no need for wors beyond that point. The shook hands, and departed. Goro took the Tiger's maw, proudly wearing an explorers flag.

"Hey laddie," the old man said. "I see you're without a ship." 

"Yup."

I have just the thing for you. Come'ere laddie." The old man walked out to the docks, and approached a small skiff looking thing. "It's the Wave Skimmer, one o' the fastest things on the sea. I want you to have it."

"Thanks." said Kent. I guess I'll be going now..." he stepped onto the platfor and revved up the stange motor. As he began to leave, he heard a voice.

"Hey!" Jorma shouted, swimming up to the skiff. "You weren't going to leave me, were you?" Kent grinned. He was back on the open sea.

"Adventure!" he shouted. "HERE WE COME!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

On-

"PONGO JONGO ISLAND!!!" Wrath shouted. "I assume this place is called-" Grim was cut off. "PONGO JONGO ISLAND!!" Wrath shouted once more. "Yes, That." Grim sweatdropped. "What do you do here on-" Jacob was cut off. "PONGO JONGO ISLAND!" The sound of a gun's hammer clicking back could be heard. "Let me kill him. Just let me kill him!"

Jacob was pointing his pistol at Wrath. "Just ignore it for now." Grim lowered his crew members firearm. "We just need to get a boat then we can leave-" He was cut off. "PONGO JONGO ISLAND!!!" This time, all three men had their weapons raise.d "Ok. If he says-" Once more Grim is cut off. "PONGO JONGO ISLAND!!!"

A dark aura comes from the captain of the reaper crew. "Kill him." They charged forward. "I'M FEELIN HURT!!!" Wrath shouted before ducking their attacks. "TIME TO DIE! SUUPAH SUPPAH NO MI! SUUPAAAHH PUNCH!!!!!" WHAM!!! Grim recieved a heavy punch to his chest and was sent back into a Tree. 

"Bast-" Jacob tried to fire but was hit with, "SUUUPAAAH!! KICK!!!" To his jaw and flew upward. "You hurt Captain." Dread readied his Nagitana and began to stab and slash at the crazed man. "SUUPAH..." Micheal avoided the attacks and rushed forward. "COMBO!!!" A barrage of punches and kicks made contact with various parts of the young mans body and left him with nothing else to give.

"I'm feelin SUUUPAH!!!" Wratch began to punch the air wildly. "You guys should know! After nearly drowning your bodies are no match for mine! Suupah suupah no mi!!!" He kicked a tree. "Suupah, suupah?" Jacob began to sit up. "I believe i've heard of that fruit." Grim wiped his mouth. "What's it do." Jacob asked. "It makes the consumer insane."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 17, 2009)

Rek dodges Vergil's initial charge, smiling. "How sad, it seems you're fighting style is as equally ugly as your face, good sir." Rek greatly enjoys taunting Vergil as he dodges each of his enraged attacks. For a few more minutes the young noble simply continues to dodge each of Vergil's attacks. 

Jun watched the battle with a stoic look on her face. It was not surpising for her that Rek was adept at dodging attacks, since she had fought the young noble seriously in combat before. As she watches the fight, she hears a loud charge coming from behind her, barely dodging the attack that kept going after it had missed her. "Hm? What's this?" 

Rek notices the oncoming enemy and stops for a brief moment. His clothes become hard as steel as Vergil's sword connects with it, doing no damage. "Ah, it seems another pathetic weakling has arrived. " He says as he sees Shin strike him. Just like Vergil his assault does little damage to his steel suit. "My, my seems like I'm in a dilemma, aren't I, my dear Jun." He tells her. The young noble then turns to the two enraged swordsmen barring down on him.

 "Truth be told, the two of you are quite strong." Rek said with his usual arrogant smile. "But I wonder, whose blade shall it be that fells me, the samurai whose sword is only large in his fantasies, or the swordsman with no sense of SSTYLE at all?" Rek's suit quickly turns back to cloth, and then the young noble steps away from the two swordsmen, causing their blades to collide with each other. "Fool the both of you, unable to even vanquish the other with a single strike. How do you expect to kill me with your weaknessess?" 

Rek raises his arm, turning both of their clothes into rigid steel. He then walks back towards Jun, smiling. He snaps his fingers, and both of their clothes turn back to normal. Jun looks at Rek, slightly surprised. "Did you plan all this, Rek?" The young noble merely smiles to her, and then walks up to the Overkills and the Unamed crew, with Jun following close behind. "Perhaps, I did, perhaps not. Either way, this will make for a beautiful battle."


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 17, 2009)

-With Ra-

"Get me the wings!" 
A random Feather nervously walked up to Ra.  "Which ones, sir?"
"The first 3 should do for now."
"Right away!"

The Feather runs off, and moments later, 3 people stand before Ra.  Babafemi, the First Wing.  As usual, he was wearing his suit, along with that smirk of his.  Odji, the Second Wing.  He was a large muscular man with a dark leathery complexion.  And finally, there was Urbi, the Third Wing.  She was a heavily overweight woman with brown curly hair and poorly applied makeup.  

-In the Tavern with the Little Tree Pirates-

The crew stood there, looking at all the unconscious bodies lying down on the ground around them.
"Heh, this turned out to be quite a lot of fun."
"Yea, this whole ninja-ing thing is a blast!"
"Aye.  Our plan has worked out quite well so far."
"What do you mean by "_our plan_"?  You guys wanted to run into the middle of town screaming at the top of your lungs."
"So?"
Belle facepalms and sighs.  "You know what, I don't even care anymore."
Eve's spear was pressed up against her throat.
"You had best care about saving Jason you cancerous swine."
"Sorry!  I meant that I was fed up with the three stooges over here.  Jason's safety is my top priority."
Eve takes back her spear.
"Well, I say we wait til dey send out some more fodder.  If dey'll come to us, I see no point in wandering about in ta town."
"Waiting is boring..."
"Just wait.  Maybe the next group will have more information regarding Jason's whereabouts.  She taps an unconscious Feather on the ground.  "These guys knew nothing."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

In the Wings meeting Place-

Only two wings remain. "Where's everyone." Dashal looks to reaper. "The first three were called to duty. The second four remain at the punishment Facility. You and Myself are here. the rest are busy." He spoke calmly and coldly. "I figured." Dashal sat back in his chair and put his feet up on a small table. "It's been a wild few years.."

He smirked. "First Ra comes and takes us out of our crappy lives. Brings us here and makes us kings among insects. All for some ancient treasure?" He shakes his head. "And just like clockwork, two years to the day. The first man to  make an upset on this Island returns.." He takes a cigarette from his ear and places it between his lips.

"It's pointless to fight fate. Time is not a river. It doesn't twist and bend. Time is a line, Moving forward with no bends or breaks. What happens will happen. Nothing stops the line." He takes a lighter and lights his cig. "Ra will fall. We'll all be captured, Every dynasty meets its end." Reaper laughed. "Eh? first time i heard that coming from you reaper."

The cloaked man put his scythe down. Then reached for his hood. "You will never understand fate." He lowered the black hood, making dashal spit out his ciggerete. "Damn." Reaper put his hood back on. "Fate, It can be changed." He then began to sharpen his scythe. "For everday i exist." He grinned. "I prove it."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2009)

Dante's swords met Shin's with a massive CLANG!

*"You wanna explain what you're doing?"* Dante said growling at the man infront of him, not that he was going to listen, Dante had been so starved of a decent fight that his whole body was aching.

*"Bastard devil fruit user. I'll have to fight him naked next time"* he muttered unimpressed that he had been caught by the same technique twice, though it had been different this time. Though it was small he had managed to move slightly whilst encased in his steel clothing, bending the metal with sheer brute strength. Next time the trick would not work.

Now he was faced with some dark haired cocky looking mutt face. He pressed his swords harder against his but still fairly lightly, the upper hand being Dante's as Shin was only using one arm. Still Dante was impressed the technique of the strike, it was nigh on perfect.

*"You know, ordinarily I'd suggest a team up to cut the cocky son of a bitch down, but dammit you seem like a fucking great swordsman and I've been itching for a brawl for weeks now. So what do you say, wanna dance?"* Dante grinned at the new warrior infront of him.

*"Name is Dante by the way. Pleased to meet you."*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 17, 2009)

The Little Tree Pirates wait in the Tavern, "Why do we have to waaaaait!" He tosses his swords up and down and keeps catching them, "If we just go outside with swords swinging they'll find us easy!"

"I'm pretty sure that when they realize that all their men have been taken out, someone will show up." Belle says arms crossed. Rex ignores the entire conversation and is just enjoying the barrel of rum that he discovered.

"It is taking them a while to actually take action though..." Almost on cue something flies through the roof and smashes onto the floor in front of the Pirates. The large man looks up and observes the crew, "You fools took out that entire group?"

Before they could answer another two people walk through the door, "Now now Odji, there is a front door." The man in a suit said with a smirk, "That idiot couldn't even fit through it though," The large woman next to him said.

"Look who's talking Urbi, did Babafemi have to cover you in butter so you could fit through that thing!" The Little Tree Pirates watch their arguing confused, "Uh, we're over here...Are you gona' fight us or not?" 

James leaps from his sitting position unsheathing two of his swords as he does so, "Alright! You idiots took look enough! Lets get your defeat going already!"

At the Makaosu meeting-

"Bitch? Hah, just because I do all the work doesn't make me the bitch haha." Makoto responds to Anglora's comment, "Jackie you should really keep her on a tighter leash, I hear her bites just as bad as her bark." 

He then looks over to Darver as he finishes his little speech, "Uh, boss, incase you've forgotten there's already 7 Pirate Gods, and I don't think they'd reconsider renaming because 8 isn't as catchy." He pauses and then gets into a more relaxing position, "So I guess we'll be taking one of them out eh?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2009)

"Ra-Sama~" Leo laughed. "You're going so far~" WHAM! a fist slammed into the rock behind Leo. "Shut up. You humans disgust me." Leo sighed. "Boss, Can't i go visit our little prisoner?" The fishman shook his head. "His crew want's to beat my men? I'll beat their captain." He put on a jacket and began to walk off. 

"Make sure these ants keep working. Their god is watching even when he's gone." Leo's eye twitched and he gritted his teeth. "I will never forgive him.. for taking Ismal from me." Meanwhile at the Punishment facility- "Sigh, This isn't my thing at all." Tenth sat in a chair, her legs crossed. "Then let me go." Jason coughed.

"Can't do that. See, you ruined my shot at being 12th." She slowly stood up and adjusted her red dress. "We can move up in one of two ways. We either lose a member. Or we kill the person above us." She walked over to Jason's face and slapped him. "You took the chance for me to prove i'm worthy of 12th wing."

She then turned her back to him. "Can't you just.. take out the curren't 12th wing..." Jason coughed once more. "Idiot." Tenth turned and stuck her tongue out at Jason. "As if i would ever kill my own half brother."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2009)

The first time Shin's blade was halted by Rek's steel suit the swordsman smirked and prepared to use his Squall attack, intending to cut straight trough the steel suit and the noble in one slash but the noble stepped aside causing the Squall attack to be blocked by the two swords of the white haired swordsman.Now their clothes were turned into steel and Shin could tell the man across from him had massive strength as he was bending his steel make shift prison with pure force.

Shin simply stood still, taking the time to evaluate his opponent and question Rek's motives.The noble wasn't someone that did something without an ulterior motive and for some reason Rek had orchastrated this, though he would be playing into the noble's hands Shin couldn't help but be curious.The whithaired man was a swordsman like him and had a strength level that rivalled that of Shin, he hadn't fought a real swordfight in ages and this man right here was a potential rival for the title he was aiming for. Rek would have to wait until this man defeated.

Shin's right hand was holding his Divine Dawn and when they were released from the steel grip of Rek's powers the man pushed down harder.It became quickly noticeable that his opponent had the upperhand, but that was understandable with Shin only using one hand, his unfavored right hand.

*
"You know, ordinarily I'd suggest a team up to cut the cocky son of a bitch down, but dammit you seem like a fucking great swordsman and I've been itching for a brawl for weeks now. So what do you say, wanna dance?"*

"Tsk"Was Shin's only reply before his left hand grabbed his right wrist in order to push back harder, it was too soon in the battle to use his fill strength so he decided upon fighting like this for now.

*"Name is Dante by the way. Pleased to meet you."*

"My name is Shin, I'll cut the long introductions since you won't be alive long enough to remember anymore then just my given name."He stepped back, nd spun around on his right foot as his dragged along with it and kicked it up when he made a full 360, momentarily clouding the vision of his opponent.
"Single Squall!"Shin immediately followed with one of his strongest attacks, cutting trough the snow cloud but a clang was heard as they connected against Dante's blade, he had held them in X manner enabling him to block attacks from a wider range of different angles.One of those angles was the one Shin slashed from.

*"Disappointing, I must say that I didn't expect you to resort to cheap tricks like."*Dante replied with a smirk on his face as he changed the angle of his blades so that the Divine Dawn was trapped in between them and he pushed forward, intending to stab Shin with them. The boy responded by placing his left hand's  palm against the bottom of his handle and both hands pushed the Divine Dawn's guard against the two incoming blade and now all three of the blade changed their angle upwards.Instead of stabbing troguh Shin's chest, Dante's blades instead went over Shin's head as he pushed them as high as possible.

So far Shin had it easy, he had the disadvantage by holding back and by having a single sword but Dante was holding back as well, or atleast so it seemed and Dante wasn't using both swords independently from each other which would give Shin more trouble with his single blade. 

Both of them followed up with the same attack, both Shin and Dante kicked the other resulting in both their shins clashing against the other, they pulled back only to kick harder the next time, and this happpened over and over until both of them gritted their teeth from the pain and pulled the mess that were their interlocked swords apart.

Next was another clash of blades, but this time Dante only Rudra and smirked when their blades were locked in a standoff again.Agni was stabbed into the ground and he called out. *"Crawler"* And a carpet of flames was unleashed.The moment Shin noticed the fire he pulled back and countered with."Reverse Sirocco."The flame was pushed downwards into the snow. Though the attack intensified the flame because of the force it died mostly in the snow after the ground forced it to thin out over a larger area.

Both of them ended up sligthly scorched, or better said the lower part of their pants and their shoes slighly but overall neither of the two got seriously hurt."What the hell, Solar Surge?"He was talking to himself mostly but shook his hands when he realised it wasn't that technique.....Those swords had some crazy DF fruit ablity, though Firefist Ace already had the fireproducing DF ability so Shin wasn't sure what was going on though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2009)

_Back on *The Dark Justice*..._

Prince sighed happily to himself as he walked down the halls to the ensign's barracks. Luckily, he was theonly one there, and he decided to think about what had happened today.
"So....first things first. I got a devil fruit. Yes. Yes I did. And now I can make copies of myself. I wonder if it can do anything else...." he said, staring up at the ceiling. "Maybe I'll try it out later....next order of buisness then..." he said, turning over, and in a different voice, said, "Your honor, I would like to bring to the attention of this conference the matters concering our superior Clemens. he turned back around. "Ah....of course, of course. Well. We have all but confirmed she has been sleeping with higher ranking officers to gain promotions. What do we do about it?" he turned over gain. "Lay low your honor," he said. "Let things take it's course. Our informaion could be mistaken, and we don't want to act hastily." Prince stood up. "Oh yeah," he said to himself. "V's face is creepy." he walked out of the barracks smiling.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 17, 2009)

_Makaosu Meeting..._
Darver slowly paces around the throne room while continuing to speak. He respons to Makoto question about the Shichibukai.

"Uh, boss, incase you've forgotten there's already 7 Pirate Gods, and I don't think they'd reconsider renaming because 8 isn't as catchy." "So I guess we'll be taking one of them out eh?" Makoto said.

*"Not exactly. The shichibukai are currently summoned at Mariejoa, preparing for the war against the strongst man in the world. If my prediction proves to be true, then at least one shichibukai will be killed or abandan their position. This is when I come in." * Darver explained. 

Darver walked up to where the giant, glorious glass window. On the wall next to the window, he pulled a lever which dropped a giant scroll like parchment that hung from the ceiling. It was indeed a map or some unknown island. It was large enough so that everyone in the room could view it. The scroll blocked out the natural sunlight coming into the chamber. Suddenly, all the torches along the walls were set ablaze and the room was once again illuminated.

*"This place is Naibunes Boulevard. It is a top secret World Government stronghold that is said to house numerous documents of the Governments past activities and even locations of the ancient weapons. Whether this information is true or not holds no relevance because you all will find out." * Darver plainly stated. He continued to pace around the room while speaking.

*"Naibunes Boulevard is a heavily guarded island due to the sensative information that it holds. It's protection is said to come close to that of Enies Lobby. For this reason, infiltrating Naibunes Boulevard will take a group effort. All of you will have to work together. It is unknown what tye of security the island has but it is indeed top notch."* 

Darver then walked up to the hanging map and looked at it himself. *"Your missions are to infiltrate Naibunes Boulevard and retrieve information on the locations of the ancient weapons and on the void century."* 

Darver turned directly around to face the Makaosu agents. *"Understood?"*


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 17, 2009)

-With Watson-

He went back to his hotel room and spoke on a Den Den Mushi to turner.

"I was beaten! You said-"

"What!!? After all of that time and effort I spent on you, after all of that training, after giving you a devil fruit! ...Who did you fight?"

"Boston and Jimi at the same time. I didn't anticipate them working together. And I didn't eat the devil fruit."

"Look you ugly piece of shit. You can't possibly be that stupid! Eat the damn devil fruit or don't fight them together!"

"Yes sir."

"Oh and one more thing. ...On second thought, never mind. I'll tell you in person." The transmission was ended.

-With De-

"That asshole lied to us!" Freddy's skin yelled as the group traveled back to Dux's office, "Even after all of that shit De did to him."

"Freddy-Teddy, cut the poor man some slack. I'm sure he just has a lot on his mind." Gonzalez said in a cute tone.

How come you don't give me a nickname?

"You repulse me!"

Have you seen his Body powers? De muttered under his breath, Didn't Kara say she last heard about Dane a long time ago?

"Now that you mention it, yes." Freddy responded, "Which means Dux was lying. Say, De, that was a pretty good catch, you seem awfully sober."

I knew I was forgetting something! I'll be back. Lets meet again North. No, south. He ran off.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 18, 2009)

Dante looked at his coat, "I hate repairing this thing." he muttered not concerned about Shin's confusion. The less he knew the better. He stamped his right foot, getting some circulation back into his leg with was still sore after the multiple shin clashes with Shin. He laughed.

This guy was keeping up with him and Dante was soon becoming less impressed and more irritated. Though he had used Agni, he was not going to use too many of those attacks just yet, he wanted to know about the technical ability of this warrior.

As usual, caution was thrown into the wind and Dante raced forward towards the swordsman, he was still using his right hand and judging by his stance and the extra power exerted by his left, he knew that Shin still wasn't taking him seriously. As Dante ran he swung both swords hard towards Shin, who easily blocked it

'You playing around?" Shin asked mocking the fact he wasn't aiming for a vital spot but just hitting the sword

"Nope." Dante said, again striking, this time deliberately going for the sword in exactly the same place

It didn't take Shin too long to realise what Dante was trying to do. "A sword breaking technique?" Such a move was reserved for only highly skilled swordsmen who had the precision to pull it off. 

*"Took you long enough."* Dante said pulling his arms back to strike the sword again in the same place.

Shin jumped back, realising that he may need his stronger arm. Dante grinned. 

*"This is just a warning. I'm taking you seriously dude, if you don't do the same, you're gonna die with a big 'What if' and I'm gonna be feeling like shit. I hate feeling shit, so anytime you want to use that Southpaw style of yours the better."*


----------



## koguryo (Jan 18, 2009)

-Marine Base AA-01

Inside the Base Paegun reached the door of the Officer's Quarters and opened it up.  Inside the room was Lt. Mark Drake and the Head Officer of the Base.  

Paegun saluted the two men, "I'm here for the weapons."

The Head Officer lifted up a Den Den Mushi and started to speak, "The 'Lazy Hunter' passes their training.  Everyone cease the fighting.  NOW!"

The Den Den Mushi was routed to speakers all over the island.  

Paegun looked around the room and grabbed the bag of weapons, "I'll be taking these back to their owners."

On the other side of the base Sooyoung and the Weapons Marine ceased attacking each other.

Weapons Marine: "Looks like someone got to the room.  Damn where was the guard?  Whatever, anyway you should train your hand-to-hand skills more.  See ya."

The Marine started walking off and Sooyoung had a blank look on her face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2009)

"OW!" Joseph shouted. "Oh, Shut it big baby." Hana was fixing up his arm. "I am not a baby." Joseph spoke with a blue pacifier in his mouth. "Yeah, Sure Jr." (Yu Yu hakusho ) "You know, OW!!!" Joseph grabbed his arm. "If you keep doing that i can't fix you." Hana pulled the bandage tighter. "YOU ARE TRYING TO HURT MEE!!!!!!" Joseph shouted at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 18, 2009)

Jun watches the battle with great earnest. It was clear that both warriors were equal, but she did see several differences from their abilities. 

"It is clear that the Samurai is faster." She states openly, catching Rek's attention. "However the one with the flame sword swings his blade with greater force."

_Aadvent Hospital_

Matyr sleeps peacefully in his bed. Despite being fired from a cannon with his injuries, the young noble was happy that no one was troubling him.

"MATYR! LOOK WHAT WE BROUGHT!" A loud yell awakens the noble from his slumber, much to his annoyance.

Standing before him was the raven-haired sniper, Cass, the Dragon girl, Elza, and a walking ball of wool."Hey Cass." He looks at the ball of wool with great interest. "Is that a..Sheep?" Matyr was quite surprised to see Sheep. He had never actually seen one before, and for a few years until he began tutoring, believed that mutton came from a magic pit at the bottom of the ocean.

"This is Sheep." Cass pushes Sheep in front of her, closer to Matyr. The young noble reaches for Sheep, and touches its wool. "Its...fluffy."

_Back at the fight between Dante and Shin_
"Impressive." Jun comments after Dante's last attack. "A swordbreaking move is highly effective against Katana-class blades. But then again, the Samurai's blade is off a high class."

Rek merely smiles while Jun continues with her commentaries. He knew she'd enjoy this, though she would never admit it Jun can be quite bloodthirsty at times. He looks at the Unamed Crew and the Overkills, with a wicked plan in mind. "You all still desire the Sheep, do you not?" He asks both crews. "Then I have several tasks for all of you, starting with the repair of my ship."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 18, 2009)

*"This is just a warning. I'm taking you seriously dude, if you don't do the same, you're gonna die with a big 'What if' and I'm gonna be feeling like shit. I hate feeling shit, so anytime you want to use that Southpaw style of yours the better."*

"I was still deciding whether or not you were worthy of the trouble."Shin replied as he switched the blade from his right to his left and he used his right hand moved to grab the blade as well, now gripping the lower part of the handle. 

*"I take it you've determined I'm worthy."*Dante replied, once again a smirk was once on his face.

"Nah, not really."Shin replied as he pointed his blade downwards and took on an attacking stance."But you were practically begging for it, it was almost too sad to witness."He grinned."Triple Squall"He called out before dashing towards Dante and slashing as you could expect three times, though not particular flashy attacks they were among his strongest.Simple and accurate slashes that could cut trough ordinary steel, though of course not the kind of steel that was used to make higher grade weapons.

Dante blocked the attacks, though the increased strength put into his attacks gave him considerably more trouble then before.

"You wanted to fight me seriously right?, then get to it."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 18, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

James rushes at the large Odji but he leaps into the air before he can get him, he then slams on the ground causing the entire floor to shake and James to have trouble keeping his balance. Odji uses this to his advantage and punches him, sending him flying into the bar. While he recovers from the attack Babafemi sneaks into the fight and swipes all of James' swords, "The hell! Get back here with my blades you little-!"

Odji chucks a table at James which he narrowly dodges, "Come on, you can beat us easy remember? You don't need weapons!" James nods, "Ah, that's right your all weaklings." He rushes forward and slides in between the large man's legs, "Orangutan Point." He transforms and leaps on his back, and wraps his large arms around his neck. 

"Lets go already, we're supposed to either kill them or get them so they can join their little friend back in punishment..." Urbi shouts to the man struggling with James on his back. Eve gives a death stare from across the room that gives everyone shivers, "What did you do to Jason!!!!"   She screams as she leaps across the room, spear in hand. She wraps her legs around Urbi's throat and slams her to the ground, she then points her spear right at her, "Where is Jason!" The large woman's eyes grow wide as she looses air from the insane amazon like woman's hold. 

"I see an opening!" Bolt says eyeing Odji. He spins his sai around as he charges forward. He leaps into the air and prepares to attack. However Odji pulls James off at the last second and chucks him at Bolt, sending them both flying into Eve and Urbi.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2009)

"GUAH!!!" Eve was knocked back by James and Bolt's bodies. "Where." She pushed the two men off her. "IS JASON!!!" Rex kicked a pebble in the corner, along with Belle. *"We... We've been completely ignored."* WHAM BAF!! Eve smacked the two with the blunt end of her spear. "I WILL NOT TOLERATE ANY LOLLY GAGGING!!!" 

She aimed the spear towards the three wings. "Jason said he beat the first six wings easy!!!!" She shouted. "DESTROY THEM WITH EVERYTHING YOU HAVE!!!!" The amazon like womens eyes burned with amazing pasion. "Damn, We can't lose to a freak women like her." Bolt rubbed the back of his head and stood up.

"THE GREAT RED MONKEY WILL NEVER BE DEFEATED!!" James pounded on his chest, Steam coming out of his nose. *"Oi, Oi. That's not humanly possible. It's not." *The crew waved their hands in front of their faces.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 18, 2009)

*"Okay kid, you want it? You got it."* Dante grinned at the increased strength, the force sending him ankle deep into the ground. Both warriors were only a foot apart, easily in range for Dante's next assault. The Million Slash, a combination he had developed using a two sword style back on Karate Island. He smiled as he gripped his swords, activating the flame and axe dial. One sword was on fire, the other glowed blue. This would be a lot powerful than he could remember. 

Dante stepped in feigning the sword breaker technique and went in with a crossed swords, following up quickly with combining the two swords and pushing out. Shin expertly blocked both whilst avoiding the fire and wind, as Dante expected, but the next one was a doozy. He stepped in again activating his chi to his arms and planting his feet firmly on the ground. it started slow and blockable, Shin dismissing both swords and readying a counter, however to his surprise the rhythm of the swords became faster and faster. Soon Shin had to retreat as they were now too fast to block, though more worryingly the range of the attacks had increased as well as the speed. Slicing winds and scorching fire emanated from the two swords with great velocity and frequency as Dante aimed towards a now sidestepping and rolling Shin. 

Before he knew it Shin was a good few metres away from Dante, who finished with a huge double sword motion from up to down, sending a cross of fire and wind towards Shin.

Dante's eyes started to become glazed over. The more he used his chi the less control he would have of himself. Heather had the amulet but he doubted whether she would be able to negotiate all the dangerous moves that were to follow to drain the chi from him. It would seem that Dante would finally realise what it was to go full strength, something he had yet to experience.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 18, 2009)

"Forget weapons."  Bolt spins his sai, and then places them back in their holsters.  "You guys aren't even worth it."  Be bends his neck, cracking his knuckles.
"That isn't good for your joints."
"Nobody asked."
She sighs, and then turns back towards the 3 Wings.  "Anyway, I've been meaning to try out a new toy I've been tinkering with.  She put on a glove onto her right hand and tightened it around her wrist.  "It may come in handy sooner or later."  She then takes out something.  Its 4 explosive arrowheads, and she attaches it to the knuckles of her glove.
"Its bout time I got in on some of ta action.  My guitar has been feeling a wee bit stiff lately."

Babafemi chuckles to himself.  "Do you think you can stand up to not only the 12 Wings, but Ra himself!?"
Odji nods his head in agreement.  "You guys are definitely going to regret this."

"No.  Taking Jason from us is something that you'll regret for the rest of your life."  Eve disappears in a flash, and then reappears above Odji.  He looks up in shock and then receives a blow from hilt of Eve's spear, sending him flying back only to be met by Rex.
"Now this might hurt a bit."
KA-BONG~
Odji is sent up to the air, where Bolt had already jumped up.
"WALLFLOWER WHIP!"
He spins, and kicks him downwards, straight for Belle.
"HAHAHA!  DO YOU REALLY THINK A FEW BUMPS HERE AND THERE WILL BE ENOUGH TO TAKE ME DOWN!?  I'M BUILT FOR ENDURANCE!"
Belle chuckles and smirks. "We'll see." She tightens her right hand and forms a fist.  "Angel's RAGE!"

She pulls her right fist back, and then follows through with a hook aimed at Odji's gut.  On contact with her knuckles, the arrowheads explode.  Odji is engulfed by flames and sent out flying back onto the ground rolling.  He eventually stops at Eve's feet.  Unconscious.  Eve triumphantly places her spear on his forehead.  "Who is next?"


----------



## koguryo (Jan 18, 2009)

-Few Hours Later on Marine Base AA-01

~Mess Hall

Marines were sitting around tables eating dinner.  On one table Paegun was talking really loudly, "Then after Rex, the Mayor, and I attached the strings, yeah it was a beautiful sight.  We lost that round though, and received a beating.  Ain't that right Sooyoung!?"

Across the room Sooyoung smirked and then gave Paegun the finger.

Paegun put his feet up onto the table and drank some beer, "You guys wanna know something weird?  I once had a strange dream I was some kinda rookie Pirate, with a bounty and everything.  It was a very vivid dream.  I mean even Joseph was int he dream, as a Pirate Captain, and I just met the guy a few weeks ago."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2009)

Suddenly Paegun felt a hand on his shoulder. He turned back to See Joseph's face, resembling a chiseled statue of a great hero. "My awesomeness, Is boundless." As he spoke, A strange white light came from behind him. "He.. He put a lot of effort into that... didn't he." The marines sweatdropped. "SO AWESOME!!!!!" The cooks cheered.

WHAM!!! "OW!!" Hana smacked Jason over the head with a chair. "She... She's trying to hurt me.. on purpose... I know it." He turned back, massive bump on his head. "My hands slipped." She put the chair down and went back to eating. "HOW DID THEY SLIP!?" Everyone sweatdropped. "Forgiveness... Is a tough road.. When Hana is the one you wish to be forgiven by," 

Joseph was sitting on a mat, in a Yukata, Fanning himself. With incense burning on either side of him. "Is... this for real...." The marines look at the Nonki crew. "I... Really wish i didn't know him...." Sooyoung Sweatdropped. "Damn embarassment." Eric spoke. "SO AWESOME!!!!" The cooks cheered again.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 19, 2009)

********In Vergil's Estate on Mariejois****************

Vergil's estate could only be described as beautiful. A huge white palace in admist of a massive forest. Despite the massive trees one could still see the beautiful white cylindrical towers and the main house that towered over the trees like their master. The forest itself was one of legend, known as Hells Garden, it acted as a natuural defence against those trying to invade and those trying to escape. The grass in some sections was the same grass and trees they used in Impel Down, the needle-needle grass and the bladed trees. The animals that lived in the forest were those that enjoyed and thrived on such environments and were as fearsome as the forest itself.

Inside the palace sickening cracks and pleas of mercy were heard. Vergil had taken off his shirt as he had worked up quite a sweat, this slave was tough and it had only been after 5 hours of torture had the woman finally broken down. Vergil looked at his watch.

"Looks like your husband is taking his time with this task. If I recall, the deal was for him to retrieve the glass acorn from the top of one of the trees in the forest. As an incentive for him to do so quickly, I would beat you until he returned. Of course if he has tried to escape or has been completely useless and got himself killed, then I would have to beat you until you died. I assure you thats not a pleasant way to die. Mind you, with me there are no pleasant ways to die." Vergil said inspecting the whip and then her back, which was bloodied and bruised, the same as her front.

Suddenly the door burst open with a man with only one arm, one eye and deep cuts all over his body. He collapsed on the ground as blood poured out of him onto the stony floor. A glass acorn dropped out of his hand.

"Hm, not as useless as you seem, though in your current state you are of no use to me. Have him fed to something or other, though I am a man of my word. The whipping of your wife will stop." He said kneeling down to him, "From now on we only use fire and sharp objects."

The man weakly tried to say something but then collapsed from the blood loss. The woman cried hysterically as she was taken to be healed, only for the torture to resume another day.

"I believe that's enough practice for one day." the massive bullwhip had been attached to a sword. As Vergil had been whipping the woman he had focussed on his sword technique, of course the whipping itself was suffering as the right technique was not being applied to that, but it was a worthwhile sacrifice.

"The children? A daughter and a son I believe." Vergil said as a massive butler handed him a towel. He knelt as he did so.

"Yes Sir. The daughter is already in maid training and the boy is in the army. Both have been successfuly brainwashed." the man said in a hoarse voice, his vocal chords had been ripped out and been replaced with a steel plate.

"Good." he discarded the old sword and picked up Yamato, enjoying the feel of it. "First dinner, then bring up some plaything for me and help yourself to one. We need to discuss certain things about the Du Mortis family. I believe a meeting is due with Bahuk."

"Thank you sir. Yes, I shall make arrangements immediately." he said taking the towel. The maids came in as Vergil was leaving to clean up the blood in the room. His eyes wandered to a brunette servant.

"You. 9pm." he said. She blushed intensely as he walked past her and went to the shower. Whilst he was callous and cruel, being one of the chosen women was a priveledge and allowed certain advantages. The other maids around her immediately started to suck up to her.

It was a beautiful thing, Vergil thought


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 19, 2009)

_Du Mortis Manor, 10 years ago_

Rek strolled the verdant gardens of his grandfather's estate. Out of all the mansions that dotted the great city of Mariejoa it is said that the one owned by the Du Mortises is the most beautiful. Most of his other cousins were there as well, as were the children of other nobles. There was a meeting being held in his grandfather's home, and with the great influence the Du Mortis family had, many nobles from lesser houses came to merely bask in the presence of the head of the Du Mortis house.

Most of the children brought their slaves with them. The Du Mortis family was considered strange, as they had never taken slaves before in the great family's long history. Some say this continues to this day out of tradition. Despite that, the Du Mortis family gathered many worthy servants, who, unlike other families, served the Du Mortises out of their own will. Walking alongside Rek was his butler, Ruru Montague, the notorious Insect Emperor. He was holding a tray of tea, Rek's favorite drink. 

"How uninteresting. Grandfather said he'd let me see his old relics, but the only thing I've been doing is socializing with these lower-class nobles." Rek said, frowning.

"Milord, do not be saddened by such minor triffles. There are plenty of ancient relics in this world, waiting for your eyes to see them." The young noble managed a small smile from Ruru's words. He had always been very supportive of him.

"Indeed, but sometimes I grow tired of looking at you all the time, Ruru." Rek joked. "Good one, milord." Ruru complimented. 

Rek continued to stroll the garden, bored out of his wit. Sure, he flirted with every young noblewoman he passed by, but Rek never was really interested in noblewomen. To him, most of them lacked anything that distanced themselves from the uninteresting norm in Marieoja. 

"What's this?" Rek's attention turned to two young men talking alone. Both of them wore extremely beautiful clothing, but that is to be expected of a nobleman. "I wonder who cousin Bahuk is talking to? ' Rek thinks, until his attention turns to a couple of leaves falling above him. "How pretty." Rek continued his stroll around the gardens, but in his head he couldn't help but wonder what his cousin and that other boy was talking about.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2009)

In a house on Pongo Jongo Island-

"That's when i became a SUUPAH!! MAN!!" Wrath shouted. "... You.. You know the fruit just makes the user insane..." Jacob sweatdropped. "It's a simple case. the mind believes it to be real, so it's real. As long as he fully believes he's become a super man and his body is super powerful, he'll be super powerful." 
 
Grim grinned. "Yes. He'll be perfect." Jacob and Dread shook their heads. "No, He's too crazy." They both commented. Wrath was just sitting, Grinning like an idiot. "... He's an idiot." They both commented again. "I'M FEELING GASSEY!!!!" Micheal shouted, letting off a fart. "Yes... He would be quite the character for our crew." Grim grinned once more.

With the little tree pirates-

Eve triumphantly places her spear on his forehead.  "Who is next?" She then turned to James. "You were useless. Leave."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2009)

_On the Wave Skimmer....._


"You can't take off your splint yet," Jorma protested. "There's no way it's fully healed."

"I told you," Kent said patiently, unwinding the makeshift bandage. "I heal fast. I'll be fine."

"It's your arm," Jorma said, shrugging. "Whatever." Kent removed the splint completely, and rotated his arm a few times.

"See?" he said. "Good as new." Jorma shrugged again, and they both sat, taking out lunch. "So," said Kent. "What's with that flag?" he asked, pointing up at the all black flag flying from the mast as they sped across south blue. 

"That thing let's pirates know that we're in search of a crew to join," Jorma said. "We're also protected from attacks by other pirates. Marines will still be hostile though, so keep a look out."

"Sure," said Kent. "Where to next?" He took a bite out of his sandwich.

"Well, we picked the dorection randomly.....I think we're headed towards someplace called Firey Island. A huge amusement park or something."

"Amusement park?" Kent asked, confused. "What's that?"

"You've never heard of an amusement park? They're these huge places with candy and roller coasters and all this cool stuff."

"Cool," said Kent. Then let's go."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 19, 2009)

Shin was already fighting serious yet Dante seemed to get stronger  and stronger as the minutes passed by, he had been able to block that series of consecutive slashes at first but eventually his opponent increased in speed  until there was no choice for the young swordsman but to resort to evading and temporarily retreating until he could attack from long range.

Dante finished with a powerful attack that send a cross of flames and wind towards Shin and the swordsman countered with perhaps his (currently) strongest single attack(In base mode)."White Squall!"A powerfull slash was unleashed from his Divine Dawn, A long range attack capable of cutting steel was in the center and a strong current of winds surrounded it. When the attacks collided the lower portion of Dante's attack was blown apart and snow clouded the vicinity of the attack momentarily. 

Shin quickly dodged the remainder of the attack but the upper portion was too high to give him much trouble. At the same time Dante's eyes suddenly went wide and with a hair's length he dodged the energy slash that sped trough the air and eventually cleaved trough a nearby building.The slash was only the length of his blade but the entire building was divided into two and the sides started to move in separate directions.

"You seem to have a  better control over those crazy illusion modes then I do."He still had no idea what it exactly was what he did back again Garrick and Crayphish but it gave him a strength increase similar to what Dante was experiencing now, heck back then he already trough something that was as strong as steel yet he only mastered to do so himself much later on Bighorn island.

Dante of course had no idea what he was talking about, and it was something entirely different what he was using but the less Shin knew the better.

Shin was the first to continue, he jumped trough the air and unleashed several "Hail Bullet" thrusts that Dante easily blocked with his blades before jumping off as well but with much higher speed and stronger force then Shin. The moment the collided against each other a deafening clang was heard as the blades met and the next second the two sped trough the air until they crashed into a building.

The two unleashed a flurry of slashes and the next instant they both jumped out of a window from the same side of the building and continued their assaults.The building itself showed cuts a few seconds later and then started to fall apart as the divided sections each went their own way as gravity pulled them down to the ground.

If this kept up Shin would've had no choice but to power-up, but right now he had only succeeded in using Solar Surge for an instance by concentrating on that feeling he had when Annie died, or so he thought at that moment.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 19, 2009)

Dante grimaced as they leaped through the air and the buildings fell, he was enjoying the fight but Shin was getting closer. Dante's coat now had a few slashes on it whereas Shin was still relatively clean. He felt the anger welling up and his chi building up still. He only fully registered bits of the fight, the rest was instinct and training. He cursed himself for not being fully in control of his energy. There was a way to go yet before the fight was done but he could feel himself giving in to the rage. 

Dante and Shin leaped off buildings, attacked and then bounced off the wall of another building to repeat the process. All of this done at great speeds. However Dante got more and more irritated and then without warning on following attack, he blocked Shin's sword with his left arm. To Shin's utter amazement the blade had not lopped off his arm, instead all the momentum had been somehow nullified. With his right arm Dante brought the serrated sword down onto Shin's left shoulder. Shin, with the reflexes of a cat, managed to avoid the blade but not the flame. He soon found his garment to be on fire as they both dropped towards the Earth.

Dante landed and held his gut. Was this a side effect from using too much chi, he wondered.

Gintoki and the rest of the crew sat and watched.

"Who's gonna win? My money is on Dante 2000 beli. Sougo?" Gintoki said as they watched on the ground, following the fight where ever it went.

"Shin. 2000 beli." he turned to Shinpachi who got up and turned to the ship

"I'm not playing. I already know who's going to win and as a doctor I can't watch this." He walked past the girls, "but feel free to continue. I'm going to read."

"That bastard knows something. I think he thinks Dante is going to lose!" Gintoki said with his mouth open. Sougo smiled knowing that he was going to be 2000 beli richer, "That bet is void, you bastard." Sougo laughed

"You girls in?" he smiled wanting Gintoki to be a poor bastard

*********************************

Vergil rarely slept, resting instead by using meditation, 4 hours of it every night. This enabled him to do what needed to be done, unlike the other noblemen he had plans on a grand scale and was not going to sit and waste away like so many others.

He and Bahuk were to meet at Vergil's palace in a few moments. He had prepared a feast as he always did when Bahuk came, the man ate without restraint. All men had their vice. Vergil's was torture, Bahuk's was food. They also shared a common one; Power.

Vergil recalled his conversation with Bahuk a decade ago. The Du Mortis games were famous amongst the nobles and whilst others saw it as an opportunity for a wager, Vergil saw it as an opportunity to whittle his competition. He had previously tried to court Oressa but had found her unresponsive to his advances, perhaps seeing through his intentions. Her aura was powerful and the sheer killing intent left all of his servants completely unfixable. Though he was unfazed by it, he was disgusted that he had to go home alone, killing the weaklings on the spot. The power struggle aside, he would have waged war on her for that alone.

Bahuk entered the house with his usual fanfare and almost like a tornado. The presence of this man was indeed unique.

"Bahuk du Mortis. Welcome." He snapped his fingers and 5 beautiful maids came to his assistance, "You did not bring your wife? A pity." Whilst Vergil found the woman attractive it was the position of poower that her father held that was of more interest. The King of Ytriuss Island on the Grand Line was one of the most powerful in the world, commanding a vast army. Should every son of the King, as well as the King himself be slain, the power would go to the daughter, Bahuk's wife, and therefore Bahuk. They were here to put this plan in motion.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2009)

Heather lit another smoke as she watched the two fight.  ?Damn?If I knew there was going to be a fight I would have brought a drink with me??  Heather said blowing a smoke ring into the air.

?Do they even remember why they are fighting??  Nikki asked shaking her head.

?Probably not?? Heather said shrugging her shoulders.  ?Still interesting to watch??

?Oooohhhh?he is going to get hurt Heather?make it stop?? Tony said worriedly as she watched Shinpachi walk away and buried her face in her hands.  ?I can?t watch?? she mumbles as she peaked between her fingers to watch them fighting.

?Nah?I will keep my money thanks?? Heather said with a chuckle at what Shinpachi had implied.  ?Don?t want to take any chances?? 

?Good??  Nikki said nodding not wanting to know who Heather would have bet on.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 19, 2009)

The large brutish man seemed to stare a hole in Ranald as an eternity seemed to pass. In reality it was only a few seconds as the man quickly sizes Ranald up as a crippled thorn in his side. He decides to end it with one attack and rushes Ranald. The attack was so unexpected and quick that it was all that Ranald could do to block the slamming punch the large man threw. Ranald’s cane creaks under the pressure of the hit as his arms buckle toward his body. With a last ump of power from the attacker Ranald is slammed hard into the wall that he maneuvered in front of.  The wall shatters into splintered wood and nails as Ranald hits the cobble stone road on the outside. He comes to a stop a few meters away face down.  The large man steps through the hole to make sure the job was done, but to his surprise Ranald was forcing himself to his feet. The large man is surprised at first, but then he doubles over with laughter as he realizes he gets to fight a little longer, just a sweeter victor when he gets to claim his would be prize of Salina. 

Ranald pulls himself to his knees as he begins to dust himself off. Before he stands he reaches over to his cane and picks it up off the ground, briefly looking to his opponent, he tosses the cane to the opposite curb and stands. Reaching up with both hands Ranald grabs both his beanie and neckerchief and pulls them off discarding them to the ground behind him. After popping his neck he falls into his most comfortable fighting stance as he bounces from foot to foot. Extending his right hand Ranald motions for the fight to begin again. With a loud yell the brute charges in with another megaton swing. Ranalid is ready this time though as he moves to the side thrusting his left palm out. It connects with the man’s forearm. Using the mans own momentum against him Ranald both throws the man off balance and gives his counter strike even greater speed. Ranald’s whole body spins as he comes back around and connects a back hand to the monster’s head. But to Ranald’s surprise the man only briefly stumbles forward but quickly recovers and counters. Each attack the man sent toward Ranald was more vicious and powerful then the  last. Ranald seemed to be correct that he was the faster so avoiding the attacks were easy, but the sheer power they had made it difficult to counter. But ever observant Ranald found the flaw.

With a little maneuvering and a quick twist Ranald sends one of the man’s attacks into the street. The little delay it gave, gave Ranald the opening he needed with a flurry of precision punches and kicks he sent the bigger man reeling back wards. With a double butterfly kick Ranald was finally able to off set the man for him to deliver a bigger attack. Ranald charges the man and leaps high into the air and throws himself into a rapid spin. At it’s highest revolution Ranald shoots out his right leg forcing himself downward toward the man. The man narrowly dodges as Ranald shouts “Spinning Heel Slam”.  Dust from the cobble stone street shoots in all directions as a 5’ X5’ crater forms in the street. The man backs away as he wipes blood from his lips. He looks into the settling dust and sees Ranalds form standing up. “I see I have to be more serious with you eh boy.” He says as he pulls out an adorned pair of Kan-Dao Chinese falchions. “My name is Cho Fanmei, I am a bounty hunter, and these are Gan Jiang and Mo Ye my swords.” He says as he pulls the two falchions chest level. One was black clad and the other was white. Ranald stared blankly at the man as he recognized the name. Cho was a brutal hunter from the Southern Blue, he is as much of a pirate as he is a Bounty Hunter. But those two weapons wouldn’t make Cho any stronger or so Ranald thought.


 But that wasn’t to be. Cho’s attack came with more alarming speed then ever before and he oddly alternated between weapon attacks and physical attacks. Before he knew it Ranald was firmly on the receiving end of an ass kicking between the cuts opening up on him and thunderous shot beating him down Ranald was starting to look pitiful. With a final push Cho hits Ranald with a thunderous thrust kick and sends Ranald into the building opposite of Salina’s bar. Debris and rubble fly as Ranald falls from the crater his body made in the wall. Cho spun the white sword Mo Ye as he sheathed the other . He walks up to the downed Ranald and follows through with his finishing blow. Sparks fly as Ranald spins and blocks the  attack with Cho’s own weapons. Muddled thoughts run through his head as he looks in disbelief at the weapons in his hands. But he quickly snaps himself out of it and capitalizes on the stunned Cho who starts to reach for his other sword, with a flurry of attacks he damages Cho badly and lands an equally powerful drop kick on the man that sent him spiraling to the ground. It is at this time that Salina awakens, she looks outside. The war zone she sees terrifies her beyond belief. She shouts out to Ranald. When he sees her he realizes that she is in danger and shouts for her to leave. Seeing how serious he was she quickly disappears back into her bar and hides in the basement. 

The momentary distraction is all that Cho needed he counters with a deadly attack that leaves an X gash in Ranald’s chest. Ranald falls to his knees and looks to the  man before him. The weapons slip from Ranald’s hands and vanish in a red light as he then collapses to the ground in a spray of blood.  Cho takes a moment to clear his thoughts before he mocks the man laying before him. “What’s the matter boy? Where is that spunk now? Get up Ranald before you die like a dog on your face.” The man laughs. But it is cut short by a burst of laughter  from Ranald. In utter disbelief Cho backs up as Ranald pulls himself to his knees. “Ranald isn’t here at t’ moment laddy, please leave a message at  th’ sound o’ th’ scream and he’ll get back t’ ya if ya live.”


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 19, 2009)

-With Freddy and Gonzalez-

They went back to the building that was HQ for Dux Enterprises and asked the first receptionist they saw what was going on. The person said that Dux had gone crazy. He had lost track of time. That he had been like that since Liz came in and wrecked the place. And were quickly booted out of the door. Neither of them bought it.

"Do you believe that, Freddy-Teddy?"

"Shhh!" Freddy's skin put his ear against the door they were kicked out of, "I'm trying to listen." He knew they were talking but only could hear their muffled voices, "This is a waste of time. If only De was here."

"Since we can't do anything, lets see the island! I always wanted to go sightseeing, but no one would ever be nice enough to give me a piggyback ride."

"Sounds good."

-With De-

He wandered around for a long time looking for someplace to get a drink. After awhile, he became hungry too. He would eat anything aside from lobster. After he became hungry enough, he lost touch with reality.

"Need food. Going to collaspe," he fell and started dragging himself with his hand, "It's been longer then I can keep track of. I can remember my last meal." He had a flashback of him in his ship eating a cookie. An short, skinny old man with a white beard and a bald head saw De and took pitty on him. He wobbled over as best he could, using his cane to support himself.

"Sir, are you okay?"

"Need. Food," That was it. De blacked out after that.

He awoke in a bed inside the old man's house. How he dragged De over to it is one of the mysteries of the story. He spent hours cooking a nice meal for the starving De. He put t on a plate and placed it on a table next to the bed.

"I spent all of the money I had and bought you this meal and spent hours preparing it for you. I hope you like it."

"Thanks old man!" De looked down to see the food the old man generously gave to him, Lobster?

"Yes. I hope you like it. Like I said I-"

Lobster?!

"Yes, yes I-"

I hate lobster! Old man, I'm going to kill you!

Out of fear, the old man grabbed a shotgun he had with him just incase something like this were to happen, pumped it and fired at it. De heard the bullet moving through the barrell as if it were in slow motion, reacted and dodged it.

"How? We can't be more then 5 feet apart," he was paralyzed with fear and did the only thing he could, "He~~~~~~lp!!!" This alerted the neighbors and all sorts of chaos began.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

_*The Dark Justice/Several days after the Incident with Arcturus...*_
A bright sunny day in the Grand Line. The entire 300 member crew of *The Dark Justice* stands at attention atop the deck in their formal Marine regalia. Former Marine Commander and now Captain Zane Garrick stands in front of the assembled Marines in a dark gray pinstripe suit, over which is draped the white Officers coat worn by most command officers. On the back of the coat the words Justice are printed in bold black lettering.  

Garrick grins at his crew and scans the crowd looking into everyone's eyes, "DO YOU SEE THE REWARDS THAT COME FROM BEING A SERVANT OF JUSTICE!" he hollers pacing back and forth, his black boots stomping on the deck. "WHICH ONE OF YOU HAS THE COURAGE TO FOLLOW MY LEAD AND BE A SERVANT OF JUSTICE?" he asks. The Marines look at Garrick blankly and no one answers. 

Suddenly Garrick points at Clemens who wears a form fitting crimson open collar pants suit with a white officers coat draped over her shoulders. Her flaming red hair is tied into a pony tail and she looks dead ahead towards the horizon. "MISS CLEMENS HAS THE COURAGE THAT'S WHY SHE'S BEEN PROMOTED TO CHIEF LIEUTENANT!" 

He winks at Clemens before walking up the line towards Lt. Commander Gilmont. Garrick sneers at Gilmont and laughs, "GYAHAHAHA! But the Lt. Commander here.... he's wasted his career. A former Captain who can't even hold his liquor, gyahahahaha! HE COULD'VE BEEN A COMMANDER BUT HIS COWARDLY ACTIONS GOT HIM DEMOTED!!!" Garrick walks past Gilmont towards V who stands closeby. The Captain places his hand on V's shoulder and looks at the crew, "AND THIS BRAVE AND HONORABLE SERVANT OF JUSTICE! MY BEST SUBORDINATE! WHICH ONE OF YOU CAN ASPIRE TO SUCH GREATNESS!!" 

" I NEED KILLERS TO HELP ME ERADICATE EVIL!!!" 

After a 10 more minutes of a long winded speech the ceremony is over and a banquet in honor of Garrick, Clemens and V begins. Everyone is forced to attend or face charges of mutiny and much to the crews chagrin alcohol is not being served. Clemens appears quite happy with her new title and approaches Corona, "Mister Corona, how unfortunate that you did not receive a promotion...I assure you that I petitioned Garrick to acknowledge your meritorious actions in the struggle with the intruder. I was so shocked when I heard that I had been promoted, honestly who knew?" she says with a false laugh but then she inclines her head to the side and takes on a more serious tone, "On this ship it is advisable to choose allies such as myself who are going up in the world don't you agree?"


----------



## koguryo (Jan 20, 2009)

-Marine Base AA-01

Paegun was watching Joseph, "Be right back!"

Paegun ran out of the Mess Hall and in less than a minute had a small bag.

Sooyoung facepalmed, "Is that what I think it is?"

Paegun nodded his head, "You seriously brought those with you when you enlisted?"

Paegun nodded again, "Now who's more awesome?"

Paegun threw the bag in front of him blocking everyone's view of him.  When the bag landed on the ground Paegun could be seen with a cape, "Believe in-"

Sooyoung walked up to Paegun and grabbed his head.  They both started blushing, "Paegun I've always wanted to tell you this."

Paegun started to sweat, "Yeah?!"

Sooyoung slammed Paegun through the table, "You're a dumbass!"

"At least I have a cape."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

Annie stares with boredom at the battle. She's never found sword fighting to be terribly exciting and really didn't see the point in using a sword when you could just shoot someone or make them go boom. "YOU SUCK SHIN! HURRY AND BEAT THIS GUY!!" yells Annie, this is her own personal brand of encouragement. 

The Gunslinger looks over at the other Pirate crew and sees something that she finds much more interesting however. Annie walks towards the Overhill crew and smiles, "Hey fools, I saw you flashing money before, I want in. I've got...hmmm..." the gunslinger takes out a roll of cash from the inside of her shirt and starts counting bills, "Put me in for 10,000 Beri on that creepy white haired fella..." 
*
At Wyaton...*
James nods satisfied at hearing Darver's plans. He had never encountered a Pacifista in battle but he had heard that they were related to the Shichibukai Kuma somehow and that not even the strongest Swordsmen could cut them. The Newspapers reported sightings of them all over Shabondy a couple of days back. As for all this talk of ancient weapons and lost void history, well he couldn't care less about any of that. The prospect of fighting a being that cannot be cut has him much more intrigued.

"That's what I''m talking about!" hollers Alain with excitement and he slams his fist down on the table, "I want to get my hands on whatever documents they have concerning the Void Century. They'll all pay for what they did to Ohara!" Alain was only four years old when the Buster Call hit the island. 

All those screams of anguish, so much knowledge lost and so many good people died that day. He can still remember how his parents had tossed him off the refugee boat as that bastard Akainu opened fire on their ship blowing it to smithereens. Somehow Alain had managed to float on a piece of driftwood unseen by the Marines and barely conscious above the water. He had drifted for hours but then miraculously he had bumped into an ice road in the middle of the ocean and followed it to an Island. Alain still wonders to this day what the hell a road of ice was doing out there it in the middle of the ocean but he's deeply indebted to whoever or whatever had put it there. 

The Archeologist looks at Daran and grins, "You have expertise in this field don't you, this should be very interesting..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2009)

"At least I have a cape."  Joseph lowered his head and let out a small laugh. "Kukuku." He then raised his head slowly and "A cape?" Joseph turned and showed of his cloak. "I have a cloak. Cloaks kick capes asses." He flexed. "How many awesome people do you know with capes? Two?" He then turned and flexed some more.

"People with cloaks are always awesome. Like the grim reaper or the cloak and dagger group." He drew two scythes from his weapons pocket. "YES!!! CLOAKS ARE MADE OF AWESOMENESS!!!" He shouted, Just before being hit over the head with a table. "High heeled boots are more awesome then your cloak." Hana commented.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 20, 2009)

Bahuk look stoically at his old friend Vergil. He had just arrived in Marieoja, and no sooner did he step into the family mansion did Vergil's invitation arrived.

"Delighted to see you, Vergil. Still after my little cousin, I suppose? You should give up by now, you know, Oressa is no match for you." He says to him. "Of course, I hope this does not affect our alliance in any way." 

_Kingdom of Wyaton_

"Of course. I did not spend my best days in Ohara learning all their secrets to not use them, Dolphin style." Daran responds to Alain. From the information he gathered Alain was one of the 2 people who survived Ohara, the other one being the demon Nico Robin. "It will be a difficult mission, however. I propose that several elite agents of the Makosou go ahead of the others for recon. I will lead the mission myself.  " Daran tells Darver.

_Aadvent Island_

Rek looks at the Overkills. A wager was being held to see who wins the battle. The young noble couldn't help but join in on the group.

"I shall take your wager, my good man. 40 million belli on your ugly captain."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 20, 2009)

His opponent's strength kept increasing during the battle but little tactics were used and Shin had been more then capable of holding his own in this battle.His reflexes allowed him to keep up but the lack of any brain behind his opponent's swordfighting made it impossible to predict his movements and things almost ended badly for Shin when something unbelievable happened.He managed to get a clean his on Dante's arm, the man blocked the Divine Dawn with his left arm but somehow the arm remained attached to the body as the momentum of the attack disappeared in thin air.

The shock of this was the reason why Shin was caught off guard by the next attack, as they were dropping down to the Earth Agni was aimed for his shoulder, this he did manage to evade just barely but his hooded sweater did caught fire.Like a cat, Shin landed on his feet and immediately pulled with his right hand the sweater away from and raised his left hand up with the blade pointing away from and let go of it.The sharpness of the blade made it cleave trough his sweater like a hot knife trough butter as gravity pulled it down until it eventually embedded itself in the ground.

With haste Shin quickly took off his sweater and shirt, which he accidentally also cut trough with that last manouver and threw them on the ground next to him while he reached for his Divine Dawn and just then had the time to see where the hell his opponent was.Dante on the other hand continued his assault and pulled back to slash with Agni again.The now bare-chested Shin did the first thing he could think off and kicked up his now smoldering wrecked sweater and shirt to buy some time.

Dante's agni quickly made short work of the temporarily obstruction and Rudra followed it twin's example and slashed at Shin, the younger swordsman just managed grip his katana with his right hand in an upside down manner and  blocked Rudra's blade itself but the wind made several slashes on Shin's upperbody and his balance, or better said lack of balance he had because of that last maneuver, caused him to fall backwards.

As luck may have it it was exactly this moment that the two dials  ran empty and double sword slash coming down at him was blocked by the Divine Dawn, his left on the handle and his his right on the blunt side of blade.Shin knew he lucky to have gotten away here and had to act quickly. He used his "Winterland" boot kick again Dante's already bruised shin belonging to Dante making it easier for the younger swordsman to Dante aside and then quickly get back on his feet to continue this lengthy swordsbattle.



----------------

On *The Dark Justice*

"Mister Corona, how unfortunate that you did not receive a promotion...I assure you that I petitioned Garrick to acknowledge your meritorious actions in the struggle with the intruder. I was so shocked when I heard that I had been promoted, honestly who knew?"

"First of all, since it's only so appropriate, congratulations on your promotion Chief Lieutenant Clemens."His first instinct was to what he was taught to do in such an situation and bow down slightly before taking the woman's hand in his and giving it a light kiss, but that was something he would've done back at the castle in his role of crown prince.He believed it was custom for the world nobles to greet a married woman like that but in Granpayasa it was the custom way of greeting or congratulate a woman of respect, usually another noble but a marine officer for example would recieve the same treatment.

 Here Garrick would probably give him the kind of death Maxi wouldn't find entertaining, no long and thrilling fight but a quick beating that bashed his skull in and no cloak capable of withstanding such force."But I must say I'm unworthy of such an honor like an promotion for a failure like that, I had some fun but in the end I failed to kill him even after you were so kind as to get me close enough to him."He was still pissed at messing up there, he should've hit a vital there.

"On this ship it is advisable to choose allies such as myself who are going up in the world don't you agree?"

"I must admit, it sounds like a wise thing to do.  "Maxi was cautious of this woman, he did not trust her one but he couldn't deny this woman interested him.Not in an sexual manner but her ability and her scheming were very entertaining to him, he was not here for over a week yet he already made it on her list...He could only imagine how long of a list that would be."Ah well, if a lowly Chief Petty Officer like me could be of assistence to you somehow I would be glad to hear it."He decided to play along, honestly he had little ambition to gain a high rank at all. The title admiral paled in comparison of Prince, if things went accordingly King even.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2009)

*"Outta juice huh?"* Dante said looking at the swords, *"shoulda charged them up fully."*

Dante leaped back. There was a little more left in Agni. 'Just enough', he thought. He spun and threw the sword behind him into a a large hedge, which soon caught fire. He would have to rely on one sword. He still had his left arm to block, so figured it might be ok, but he needed to get Shin to make more wind attacks so that Rudra could absorb them.

'Make him mad', he thought. He bent over and clapped his hands

*"Hey! Hey! What's wrong, that all you got? I wouldn't even call you a swordsman, just a greasy haired punk who likes playing with swords. After I beat the hell outta you, I'm gonna do some NASTY things to that gun totting whore of yours. I mean really nasty. I don't even know why she would go out with a dickless wonder like you anyway. Oh and I slept with your mother. She has such a preeettttty mouth."* Dante hated what he was saying but it had to be done, his stomach pains were intensifying and wasn't sure how long he could hold out for before showing an obvious face of discomfort. 

Gintoki turned to Annie, "You sure you wanna bet on that asshole?

Sougo laughed, "Hah! That's it fuck him up, Dante!" he turned to Annie, "so you want in huh? I'll take that bet and equal it. 10,000beli that Dante fucks up"

"Oi! what kind of comrade are you?" Gintoki said looking at Sougo's malevolent eyes as he counted the money. "Scary!" Gintoki yelled and leaped back.

Then the noble put his wager down. Sougo's mouth dropped open and turned to Heather. "Ca...ca...can I borrow some money?"

*************************

At Vergil's Estate

"Oressa no match for me? Hmph that's debatable. Still I concede, she does pose a significant challenge." Vergil said taking a seat. "and what of that little upstart, Rek? He has....interesting qualities about him and think he too would prove to be a challenge in the future."

Vergil clapped his hands and the maids brought Vergil some tea and Bahuk a bottle of the finest whiskey.

"Our primary concern is Oressa though, between us I am sure that victory is guaranteed, though the sooner we secure your wife's inheritance the better. The only question is, what happens once Oressa is gone? I am not accustomed to your family's dynamics? Will it trigger something we cannot handle or would it be met with...a degree of happiness?" Vergil sipped his tea and then threw it at the maid who served it, scalding her sending her screaming on the floor

"This is Camomile! I wanted Peppermint, in halfwitted bitch! Go and punish yourself accordingly!" he shouted. She recoiled in fear and nodded. 'punish yourself' was to inflict wounds on yourself that would satisfy Vergil-sama, if it wasn't done to his satisfaction he would do it himself only 3 times worse.

"My apologies," Vergil said calming down, "So how would your family react to a death?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 20, 2009)

*************************

At Vergil's Estate

"Oressa no match for me? Hmph that's debatable. Still I concede, she does pose a significant challenge." Vergil said taking a seat. 
"Trust me, my friend, even I'm afraid to fight that insane witch at full strength." Bahuk replied, taking a seat.
"and what of that little upstart, Rek? He has....interesting qualities about him and think he too would prove to be a challenge in the future."
Bahuk laughed."Cousin Rek!? I admit he's a better schemer than the two of us combined, but he's merely too uninterested in the Conquista, or anything that does not involve old trinkets for that matter, to pose a threat. But we must keep an eye on him, he's quite the terror once he's placed his mind on something."
Vergil clapped his hands and the maids brought Vergil some tea and Bahuk a bottle of the finest whiskey.

"Our primary concern is Oressa though, between us I am sure that victory is guaranteed, though the sooner we secure your wife's inheritance the better. The only question is, what happens once Oressa is gone? I am not accustomed to your family's dynamics? Will it trigger something we cannot handle or would it be met with...a degree of happiness?" Vergil sipped his tea and then threw it at the maid who served it, scalding her sending her screaming on the floor.

"This is Camomile! I wanted Peppermint, in halfwitted bitch! Go and punish yourself accordingly!" he shouted. She recoiled in fear and nodded. 'punish yourself' was to inflict wounds on yourself that would satisfy Vergil-sama, if it wasn't done to his satisfaction he would do it himself only 3 times worse. 

Bahuk merely rolled his eyes. In the Du Mortis family physical punishment was discouraged for servants, mainly because it would weaken the respect of the servants to the great family.

"My apologies," Vergil said calming down, "So how would your family react to a death?"

"The family would rather not see one of their own die." Bahuk replied. "However, death in the Conquista is quite frequent. My grandfather himself killed 2 of his cousins and 1 brother to become head of the family. So long as she dies in battle, the family will accept it."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 20, 2009)

during the first part of Dante's tirade Shin knew that he was just trying to make him lose his cool and and so paid no mind to it.This all changed when Annie and then later his mother were being insulted, Annie obviously meant a great deal to him even though he didn't allow himself to show it and where he was from insulting a person's mother was the most evil of things you could do.That just crossed the line.

All the while that tirade going on Shin's skin started to flash, reverting from his usual skin tone to red and vice versa, all rather rapidly and increasing with intensity as his anger grew. Snow seemed to start to melt around him and it appeared as if steam was surrounding him, it was not enough stimulation to activate Solar Surge completely but it was still a boost nonetheless and all the while he was fuming with anger.

He roared as he darted towards Dante, first using a series of "Squall" attacks but every single slash was blocked by Dante, steel cutting or not it was useless when used against a blade like that.Dante was waiting for a different kind of offensive and so distanced himself in order to trick his opponent in giving him what he needed.

Shin was beyond seeing trough tactics like that and his first instinct was to attack long range with a "White Squall."The steelcutting slash surrounded by the wind currents sped towards Dante and he followed up with a "Sirocco". A strong wind was created with several air slashes hidden inside the currents.

Dante smirked before activating his dial, ready to absorb whatever winds it could and first knocked the steel cutting airslash aside and then blocked most of the smaller and weaker slashes hidden in the next attack, he ended up receiving only minor cuts and all the while his dial absorbed the winds produced by Shin's attack.

This barely registered with Shin though, what he did catch of this was enough to fully activate Solar Surge and with an even stronger boost he went in for close range fighting again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

Jessie walks beside Annie leering at the rival crew, she still doesn't trust any of them and would just as soon bash them all with her Mallets. She looks at Annie with an accusatory look and shakes her head, "How can you be betting against Shin, Annie!?" she exclaims, "That's just....well...its just wrong!"

Annie chuckles and shrugs at the excitable Shipwright, "Aww chill out Sis! This is just to make things more interesting." 

Annie turns towards Gintoki and nods, "Yeah I'll take that bet. That white haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ain't that good from what I can tell but Shin will inevitably do something to screw up in the end..." she says with confidence. The Gunslinger obviously has faith in Shin though she would never openly admit it but its all in fun after all. 

"But I tell you what if that Vergil friend of yours doesn't shut his trap, I'm gonna stick this Gold Revolver right up his ass and fire a couple of high intensity explosives."

Jessie sweatdrops at this last comment by Annie and shakes her head in embarrassment, "Annie I think that these crazies might actually enjoy that..." she mutters. 

*On The Dark Justice...*
"I must admit, it sounds like a wise thing to do," Maxi responds to Clemens, "Ah well, if a lowly Chief Petty Officer like me could be of assistance to you somehow I would be glad to hear it."

Clemens laughs at Maxi's comment about being a lowly Petty Officer. After all she was very much aware of his royal heritage and even though she herself had come from a well to do background she could still but wonder what it would be like to have such great wealth and extravagance. Princess Beverly does have a good ring to it she thinks...hmm...maybe even better then Noblewoman Beverly. Hawthorne certainly was infatuated with her and she was worried that the man was bordering on more serious feelings. Such distractions were not advantageous to her plans and even though she could probably get Hawthorne to propose to her if she really wanted him to, she had no desire to be the wife of a minor Nobleman. No this Marine is going places thinks Clemens, all the way top to the top of Marinford as the first Lady Admiral and she would need as many powerful allies as possible to get to that lofty position one day.

"Oh surely you jest, when all is said and done you are still a Prince and the rest of us commoners must still serve you and the greater good," Clemens responds. He craves combat and conflict thinks Clemens, this is the way to gain his confidence. 

"Stick with me Mister Corona and I'll ensure that you get the most dangerous assignments and fight the most dangerous foes. Perhaps we can talk later in my office."  

Suddenly a familiar laugh echoes behind both Maxi and Clemens, "Gyahahaha! lecturing the Petty Officer on how to be a proper Marine are we Lieutenant?" asks Garrick. Clemens gives away nothing and nods, "Yes sir, I have to set an example for everyone in my new position..."

Garrick nods approvingly, "Well spoken Clemens. By the way I've ordered all senior staff to report to my office in an hour to go over the next mission briefing...." then Garrick looks at Maxi as if he's a sort of bug, "You can come to but keep your trap shut and stay silent!" Garrick nods at Clemens and stomps away. As Garrick walks away, Clemens smirks at Maxi and walks away to speak with another group of officers.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2009)

Heather’s eyes narrow as she was asked for money, she takes another drag on her cigarette as she thinks for a moment.  “Sure why the hell not…” she says with a shrug as she tosses him what he asked for and a bit more.

“Damn it…”  Nikki growled as she saw Heather tossing him the belI.  

“Your betting against him?”  Tony said astonished as she glances at Dante then back to Heather.  “But, I thought you two were…I mean…together…”

Heather and Nikki both whipped there heads in Tony’s direction causing the girl to step back.  “First off…I am not betting I am loaning.” Heather says with a growl.  “Second I am not…nor will I ever be with him!” she says with a glare.  “So get that out of your head…” 

“Oh…I just thought…at the hotel…” Tony said confused.

“That was something you don’t need to worry about…” Heather said smoking vigorously.  

At hearing Annie’s words Nikki smirked.  “Go for it!”  she said chuckling.  “We would be better off then…”

“Nikki!  The only person around here that is going to kill that bastard is me.  Understood?”  Heather said with a glare as she lit another cigarette with the last of the other, then drops it to the ground, grinding it out with her foot.

“Y-yes…Heather…” Nikki said as she turned back to the fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

*Fiery Island...*
Flynn kneels down and picks up the charred metal arm formerly belonging to the man who had almost killed himself, Usagi and Rock. The thief examines the arm curiously, "Hmm...this'll look good on my mantelpiece. It'll be like a trophy that I can show to my 20 future grandchildren."

"You don't have a mantelpiece," growls Usagi who's in bad mood after being electrocuted and especially after not being able to get some info out of this fellow, "This guy and whoever sent him is somehow connected to my past," he mutters questioningly, "But I just wish I knew how...."

Flynn ignores Usagi, "Maybe I can sell it at the junkshop," he says as he pokes a loose wire in the metal arm. 

"OI! Are you even listening to me!?!?" hollers the Pandaman, "Hello important life revealing moment here!" Flynn looks over at Usagi and rolls his eyes, "Sheesh, you're such a drama queen. Yeah well I just got shot in the shoulder and my soon to be dead ex girlfriend just stole my life savings. SO lets put things in perspective!"

"You stole that money," interjects Usagi. Flynn gives Usagi an obvious look, "Yeah, so? It doesn't mean I didn't work for it!" 

"Also Trixie is sailing away with your money," Usagi replies with a hint of amusement in his voice, pointing at their boat further down the dock. "WHAT!?" yells Flynn and he spins around like a top and stares slack jawed as his own ship sails out of port. Trixie stands at the bow of the ship and blows a kiss back at Flynn. 

"OH HELL NO!!!" hollers Flynn as he literally leaves a smoke trail in his wake, sprinting towards the departing ship. Flynn runs right off the edge of the dock and makes a running leap towards the railing of the ship. Yes I'm gonna make it thinks Flynn eagerly, I'm gonna....

*SPLASH!* Flynn misses the railing of the boat by an inch and falls headfirst into the water. The thief's head springs up out of the water like a bobblehead doll, "GAAAH! I can't swim with this busted shoulder! I"m drowning!" gasps Flynn. Usagi collapses to the ground and rolls along the docks in laughter, momentarily forgetting his troubles. 

"OI FURBALL HELP ME OUT WILLYA!!"  bellows Flynn as he treads water.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2009)

Dante rolled back and took the sword from within the fire and swept the flames with the serrated red sword. As if by magic the flames all subided and disappeared.

"I should be a fireman, chicks dig firemen." He had calmed down once he had landed the strike on Shins shoulder. No matter how small it was a hit, still his tattered coat was testimant to Shins own skill.

He had made him angry and his swords were npw fully charged, "right," he whispered to himself, "let's see what you got."

Shins image had started to shift colour and Dante figured there was more to come. He noticed the snow melting around his feet, but more importantly his stomach beginning to really pain. Dante closed his eyes and felt the chi building up again, not really caring what happened to his body. 

Given this new state of his opponent, he decided to observe for now and see what he was capable of.

"Come on." He said beckoning him with two fingers.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

"GO DANTE!!" bellows Annie, "Momma needs an extra 10 G's!!!" 

"ANNIE!?" yells Jessie with a horrified face.

"WHAT!?" retorts Annie. 

"That crazy man called you a whore!!" replies Jessie

"AND?" retorts Annie. 

Jessie stammers slightly at Annie's response, "But Shin is our Nakama!!" 

Annie considers this thought for several seconds, "Hmm...good point but I'll give you half of my winnings so you can make some repairs to the boat, okay?" 

Jessie's eyes light up at the mention of getting money to fix her beautiful ship, "GO DANTE!!!" she cheers energetically, "Sorry Shin..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 20, 2009)

Shin needed little encouragement to continue his assault, the now blazing red swordsman bolted towards Dante, even in this state it was more then obvious to Shin that long range wasn't going to cut it and so he would all out with close range attacks. 

He dodged the air and fire attacks Dante sent at him with his blades and used a "Tornado Spinner" when his opponent was in range, though under these circumstances named either Solar Surge Spinner or Solar Surge Tornado Spinner, the first of those would send better to Shin when he would later think about this.

He spun around several times slashing his blade at Dante at high speeds, a trail of illusionary flames followed the blade. 

On *The Dark Justice*

"Stick with me Mister Corona and I'll ensure that you get the most dangerous assignments and fight the most dangerous foes. Perhaps we can talk later in my office."

Maxi's eyes lit up when he heard this, for a moment he forgot all about being cautious with this woman. An offer like this turned him on like teenager at the playboy mansion."How very tempting...."But he was cut off by Garrick interrupting their conversation.

The Clown prince kept quiet for the rest of the conversation and after being offered to come to the mission briefing later they all went their seperate way and Maxi made sure to attend that meeting.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 20, 2009)

-In the flashback Smithy was telling-

A strong pirate dropped to the floor with 45 arrows in his chest. Everyone around was astonished by this. Smithy was there to witness the attack but not why it started.

"Pirate scum enter my town and they think they'll live? Fools," Henry Tudor said as he turned away from his dead foe, "Get rid of this useless piece of garbage that was once this man's body." He ordered a marine. He looked Smithy in the eyes and scowled. Smithy waited until he was out of earshot to ask around.

"What happened? Why did he do that?"

"He was a pirate with I think a 5 million beli bounty. That was his only sin it was."

Smithy's face was struck with fear. He gathered what little crew he had and went to the docks to flee town.

-Later-

Morgan Virginia was at Gol D. Rodger's execution site. He couldn't believe the nerve of 4 of the rookies. They were actually mooning the gallow where Rodger died.

"Ha ha! Rodger was shit compared to us!" One of the yelled.

"You're right!" THe other one agreed, "We're the strongest from the East Blue, the strongest of all of the seas!" He then foolishly added.

"A~~~~~~hahahaha~~~~!! You kids, you're all talk! How many actual strong opponents have you gone against!?"

"We've fought against people stronger then eyeryone you know combined!" One of them smiled.

"I hope you're willing to back that statement," He didn't answer, "I hope your friends have more balls then you do kid," He looked at another one, "Do they?" No one answered. At the same time, all of them dropped to the floor with extremely deep gouges on their backs. Out of nowhere Henry Tudor appeared and piled the bodies on his shoulder.

He looked at Virginia and sain, "Don't think I don't know who you are. You're just lucky I hate these wreckless fools more then I hate you. But mark my words, I will come for you." Virginia booked it to the docks as fast as he could.

-Later-

De was drinking in some bar at the docks. He was wasted as usual. He was about to go for another bottle when a marine fodder walked in.

"This is a message from Henry Tudor. Any pirates turn yourself in now and maybe you will live, if not you will face his wrath."

Oh yeah! Says who!? I'm calling out this Tudor fellow. I don't think he's made of what they say. I think he's made of something shitfaced like lobster. De was yelling at no one in general. But now he looked at and talked to the marine and said, Because we both know lobster is shitty. And unfortunatley for De, Tudor was close enough to hear it all.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 20, 2009)

_Makaosu meeting...._
Anglora's shuddered at the name "Naibunes Boulevard". The expression on her face was a look of horror and fear. She rose up from her seat and planted her hands firmly on the table, shaking with emotion.

*"N-N-N-Nai.......bunes BOULEVARD?! You can't be serious master-san! Naibunes Boulevard is such a secure place that going there is a death wish in itself!"* Anglora said with such emotion.

*"As a marine captain, I know a small bit about the place but EVEN I don't know the full extent of everything. The security of the Naibunes Boulevard states that no one below the rank of Vice admiral may be allowed to visit. Ever. Even then, the Vice admiral(s) is watched and followed at all times by guards. Not let out of sight for even a second. Only the admirals, fleet admiral, and Gurosei are allowed to roam free around Naibunes Boulevard." * Anglora took a deep breath and continued.

*"The place is littered with guards, snipers, beast, and Oda knows what else! I doubt even WE can infiltrate the place! If we try, we'll all die in the process. I know that much." * Anglora finished up, still shaking with strong emotion.

Darver was looking at Anglora with his trademark emotionless expression. *"I've considered all of those things, and arrived to the conclusion that you can indeed, take this place on. You'll all be aided by the members of my crew along with other smaller Makaosu agents."* Darver said as if the task would be nothing.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2009)

Dante's eyes widened at the barrage of attacks heading towards him he blocked as many as he could but in the end it was too fast and too strong. The blade slashed and stabbed at his flesh and Dante felt a horrible burning on his body. As the attacks intensified, so did Dante's rage. His relationship with pain had always been an odd one, even as a child if he were to trip on a stone and injure himself in a fall he would go off on a 2 hour violence spree decimating local farms. Self control was the one thing in martial art he could never comprehend and whilst he was better now if a foe were to strike him the rage would build up. He, however had never been attacked or injured this much in one go.

Shin paused and watched Dante drop down to his knees, the snow covered in blood, looking like someone had thrown red paint on a blank canvas.

"Worthless." he said out of breath from the attack. It was amove that put incredible strain on his body and the build up of lactic acid was reaching a crescendo.

"Holy crap!" Shin heard just as he was turning to walk away. It was Gintoki who was looking at Dante in amazement. The blood had momentarily stopped pouring from his chest where there was a huge slash, with a few broken ribs, but what Gintoki was amazed with was the visible white aura around Dante.

"Sougo! What does the scouter say about his power level?" he said

"IT'S OVER NINE THOUUUSSAAAAAAND!" Sougo said crushing a wine glass and throwing it to the floor.

"What? Nine thousand?!" Gintoki said completing the unnecessary anime reference.

Dante was oblivious to it. He dropped his swords and they fell ominously on the ground. He was almost entirely out of control. His fist was glowing brighter than any other part of his body.

"What in the hell...?" Shin said as he started to lift up his sword in defense, but it was too late.

Dante had pulled his fist back from the waist and was crouched down slightly.

*"Catch this!"* he growled and landed an incredible two hit uppercut to Shin's gut and chin, sending the man high into the air, Dante's own momentum following him. This was the SSStylish martial art. This was his most powerful move: the Real Impact. Dante flew higher than Shin and descended on him with a falling jumping kick, the killerbee. He leaped off his body as he fell and hit him again, repeating this several times into his gut, in the same way he defeated the fat dictator in Skypiea - the Killerbee Swarm.

Shin was now only inches off the ground, whilst Dante had landed. He pulled both his arms above his head and slammed Shin in his ribcage sending him into the ground, or at least so it was thought, Dante's foot caught him as he kicked the body up into the air at eye level and put his left forearm into Shin's face. He put up his middle finger which activated the Impact dial as it fired off a huge impact directly into Shin's face, sending him flying into a building.

There was a significant dent in the wall and whist the Impact had blacked him out for a second, he was conscious again in a matter of moments, though suffering from extreme wounds.

Dante stands, just barely, the chi dissapating and the blood beginning to jet out. He then suddenly holds his stomach. He knows what this horrible pain is now and can't take it anymore. He starts to unbuckle his belt and unbutton his trousers as he runs to the ship but doesn't make it due to his horrific injuries. He had managed to take off his trousers but fell face first in the middle of the group with Heather, Nikki, Tony, Hunter, Gintoki, Sougo, Rek, Annie and Jessie. A fountain of diarreah pours out of his ass as all the members look on horrified as the liquid excrement hurls it's way towards them.

Most would escape unscathed but would forever be scarred for life at the sight of it. Dante smiled and drifted off into blissful unconsciousness.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2009)

"OI!!!!" James shouted to Eve. "I WASN'T USELESS!!!!" He kicked the unconscious man. "Um.. Wait... Where is the old man..." James thought to himself. "WHAM!!" Eve shouted behind him. "GRUAH!?" James turned around. "Pathetic ape." She turned her back. "Um..." The two wings waved. "We're still here."

Bolt picked his nose and flicked it towards them. "You guys are so unimportant i can't even remember your names." Rex nodded. "Aye, I forgot already too." Belle nodded. "Yes, It's the same for me." She spoke. "DAMN IT JUST BEAT THEM UP!!!" James changed to Gorilla point and rushed forward. "Yeah, Just screw it." They all rushed forward.

"DAMN IT!" The two Wings prepare to counter, Eve stabs one in the shoulder, Rex smacks the other's gut. Bolt spins his sai and slashes over both of them. *"KICK THEIR ASS!!!!"* Belle fires twelve explosives arrows at the two wings.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2009)

_On_*The Dark Justice*_...._

Prince rolled his eyes at Garrick's speech. He had to attend these things, but he didn't have to like it. Far more interesting was the hidden conversation between Garrick and Clemens. There was no way to see it if you weren't looking for it, but it was definately there....after the formalities had finished, he found himself eavesdropping on Clemens and Corona, but there was nothing too intersting, except for the meeting..._Maybe I should check that out...._ he thought to himself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 20, 2009)

"I'm getting in on this one!!!" James shouts as he grabs the two Wings by their faces in Gorilla Point, leaps into the air transforming to Orangutan Point mid flip and chucking them into the wall, breaking it and sending them outside. 

"Hey! I'm finishing them off!" Bolt shouts rushing out the door, "No they're mine!"  James shout breaking through another part of the wall right next to where he threw the Wings through. They both leap into the air and land on top of the large woman, "Hey I wanted the chunky one! You get...what's his name again?"

"Whoever finishes him off first gets the credit!" Both their eyes light up and they leap off the unconcious Wing and are ready to pounce on the well dressed man but recieve a blow to the head, *"OI!"*

They turn to see that Belle had stopped them, "Idiots! We need information, and he can't give us that if he's in the same shape as those two!" She shouts pointing to the other two defeated Wings. She begins to step forward to the last one, "Now-" "Move ugly witch." Eve pushes past her and over to the man. 

She takes her spear, lifts it, and then shoves it down having it land in the dirt right next to the man's face. She then lets go and picks him up by the throat, "Where is Jason!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 20, 2009)

Even though Annie should by all rights feel happy after seeing Dante hurl Shin into a nearby building with that last attack thus winning the bet, Annie suddenly frowns unexpectedly, "Shin lost!?" she exclaims in a worried tone. Sure the bet was all in fun but she didn't think that this fight would go so far but she had clearly underestimated these two idiots massive egos and drive to win at all costs.

Annie glares at Dante and feels that old blood boil in her veins the old Annie who would kill a man just for looking at her the wrong way and do so with no remorse. I swear if that bastard went too far.....I'm going to shoot him right between the eyes and then waste his nakama one by one she thinks with fury, and she means it. Her hand reaches for her Revolver instinctively but then Dante starts running frantically towards her location and begins taking off his trousers. Once Annie sees the bastard make a move for his belt buckle, the gunslinger speeds away towards where Shin was blasted. Killings come next first I need to make sure that idiot isn't dead! 

As the Gunslinger spins around and runs away, an inattentive Jessie looks at Annie, "Annie where are you goi....*AIIYAAAAAAAAHH!!!!!*" she echoes a bloodcurdling scream at the sight of Dante and literally jumps into the air like a rocket, landing next to _The Infinite Injustice_. Jessie lays head first in the snow and her eyes spin around rapidly, "Kill me please....at least claw my eyes out..." she begs for mercy. 

Meanwhile Annie reaches the collapsed building wall where Shin was blasted through. "Hey fella you still alive!?" Annie calls out, scanning the rubble.  

*The Dark Justice...*
Lt. Hawthorne feels slightly annoyed at having been left out for a promotion but Clemens has obvious advantages that Hawthorne does not have. The Marine sighs inwardly, its not so bad he thinks to himself she deserves it...

He notices Ensign Prince and nods, "It'll be a long time before anyone not named Beverly Clemens gets a promotion on this ship..." he says wistfully.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 20, 2009)

Cho backed up as sweat pored from his brow. The man before him was now acting more strange then ever even his way of speech was different. A chill ran up Cho?s spine as Ranald stood to his feet.  He ready his weapons but Ranald moved too fast for Cho to counter. A size fifteen boot caught Cho in the face. Cho stumbled back as he dropped on of his swords. Blood poured out from around his hand as he gripped his nose. Ranald stood their with a sadistic smirk ?Ranald was such a novice lad. Not even able t? grasp th? basic concept of his Devil Fruit powers. Ya can call me Rannie, th? harbinger of yer death? Rannie said with an ever widening sadistic smile as he held out both arms outstretched hand wide open. Suddenly a red light emitted from Rannie?s palms as the outline of Cho?s weapons traced in to existence. Cho quickly reached down and grabbed his other weapon and jumped backwards. He wipes the blood from his nose and mouth area with his left wrist as he looks over the man before him. A devil fruit user is all he can think as Rannie begins his big push back . For the first real time the whole fight  Cho is totally on the defensive. Sparks fly as the swords meet. The area around them is being cut to ribbons as their fight takes on a whole new level of intensity.

Cho?s desperation grows as his impending doom grows ever nearer. The instinct to live pushes Cho to his limits as he begins to attack with more and more recklessness.  Cho hastily blocks a heel drop by crossing his swords, then in a fit of rage he pushes Rannie back and attacks the   stumbling man with a quick thrust. Sadly for Cho; Rannie sees this coming and rotates his body into a spin. As  Cho?s body passes by Rannie, Rannie double taps his right foot causing the hidden blade to eject from it?s hiding place. With a swift kick the toe of his boot connects with Cho?s back. Luckily for the large man it narrowly misses his spine.  Cho?s mind blanks as the blow sends him into a full berserker rage. Cho attacks with blind vengeance as his mind screams at him to end this fight and preserve his life. Cho falls into his last attack,  a sweeping slash with a piercing thrust. Rannie slams his weapons together as a red glow envelopes his hands. Rannie steps into the attack taking the full brunt of the slash but catching the more dangerous thrust with his left arm.  Cho comes out of his rage as Rannie?s blood spews all over his face. But his over confidence in victory fades as he sees Rannie?s right hand plunged deep into his chest.

Cho drops his weapons as Rannie releases  his grip on his left arm. Rannie pulls his right hand out of Cho?s chest ripping the man?s still beating heart out. Rannie created a bladed gauntlet out of the swords, it?s black and white metal was covered in a crimson hue. Rannie chuckled as he grasp Cho?s left hand with his free hand. With one swift motion he slams Cho?s own heart into the man?s hands "Checkmate Lad." A visceral spay of blood from the gaping wound in his chest declares Rannie the winner. As the giant of a man falls Rannie turns to vent his rage on the unsuspecting town.  But Rannie?s own blood loss catches  up with him as he collapses to his knees. The gauntlet on his right hand shatters in a red glow as he falls to his stomach. With his last bit of strength he rolls himself over. His vision blurs to darkness as he sees the beautiful sheen of the moon start to be covered by clouds.    

Aboard the Dark Nation​​
Victor stand silently on the deck of his ship as he places his looking glass back in his inner coat pocket. He had been watching the port city of Cost Sol Delia for a day or so now.  He was waiting for the panic of a strange vessel anchored just off port to settle down.  And for the most part the citizens of the city was now ignoring the black ship. The Marines in the city also seemed little concerned with the ship, they had now way of knowing the carnage that this ship brings in it?s wake. Like always his plans were right on track and as dusk approached he lowers a small row boat to the ocean an jumps in.  With a stroke of the oars Victor was on his way. The splash of the paddles sung an unheard serenade of the impending disaster that approached the city. But the serenade fell on deaf ears as the small boat paddled into harbor. Victor grabs the tie off line and drops the oars onto the boat as he leaps to the wooden dock . He quickly ties his boat off and ascends the  stares that lead him to the dock above.  He is greeted by the dock master ?that?ll be five beli and a name sir.? The aging man said with a smile. Victor looks at the little man before him then digs in an inner coat pocket, he drops ten beli in the man?s opened hands ?How about ten beli and you forget the name.? Victor says as he passes the man.  The man turns as Victor walks past him, ?Enjoy your stay at Port Cost Sol Delia Mr. Smith? he says as he waves goodbye. He drops five beli
Into his pocket and the other five in his collection bag.

Victor receives strange looks from young couples as he strolls down the street, but nothing that he would overly worry about. The night cool was just starting to settle in as Victor reaches the Marine out post. A bell rings alerting the Marine at the desk a visitor was here. He stood with a smile as Victor rounded the corner, ?How may I help you sir!? Victor walks up to the desk as the question is asked. He looks around for a moment. After spying no other marine in sight Victor starts to lightly tap his fingers on the desk . ?Where?s the rest of your mates at?? The question catches the  Marine off guard but he promptly answers ,?Well most are on patrol sir, but the boss is heading to Marine Base AA-01 to restock on supplies sir, why ask?? Victor smiled as the answer pleased him greatly, ?I just wanted to ask about becoming a recruit? Victor lied. The Marine bought it as bent down  to grab a sign up sheet, ?I can help you with that.?


----------



## koguryo (Jan 21, 2009)

-On a Summer Island in the Grand Line

The city was bustling with business, it's fishing season, and everyone was making their living.  A man was walking through the city wrapped in bandages, wearing a dark cowl, and covering up half of his face.  As the man walked by everyone stared at him.  On his back were four swords.  The people of the city started to whisper with one another.  

The mysterious man walked up to a bar that was blasting music.  By the door of the bar was a sign that read, "PIRATES ONLY!"

The man opened the door, the music stopped, and everyone was staring at the man.  The man sat down at the bar and barkeeper smiled at him, "What'll it be sonny?"

The man looked at the barkeeper, "Just some whiskey."

The barkeeper grabbed a glass and a bottle of whiskey and poured some for the man, "So you a pirate?"

Everyone in the bar was leaning over to listen to this mysterious man's answer, "Something like that."

A large pirate walked up to the man in the cowl and grabbed the glass of whiskey, "What's your name freak?!?!  We don't need little shits like you here!  So get out!"

The man looked over his shoulder at the Pirate, "I don't really have a name.  I just go by 'Hunter.'"

The Pirate grabbed 'Hunter's' shoulder, "I'm throwing you out freak!"

"Hmm....the swords aren't reacting, guess it's not here after all."

"The hell you talking about!"

"I guess I should get rid of these small fry.  I suggest you get outta here barkeep."

The barkeep ran out of his bar and 'Hunter' was facing all of the Pirates in the Bar.  He reached to his back and grabbed a sword with a Griffin head at the end of it.

-1 Minute Later

Screams were heard throughout the whole city coming from the 'Pirate Bar.'  A Pirate came running out, "HELP ME!  PLEASE!  SOMEONE!"

At this point a lot of cityfolk were curious about what was going on.  Suddenly 'Hunter' appeared behind the Pirate and swung his sword down.  A large spurt of blood came from the man.  'Hunter' put his sword away and walked off towards the docks.  

The barkeeper went back into his bar, "AHHHHHH!"

Everyone ran into the bar to see blood stains everywhere and corpses lying around.

At the dock 'Hunter' "acquired" a small fishing boat, and sailed away from the island.

"Not here either.  I'm tired of just searching random islands."

-Marine Base AA-01

Paegun, Sooyoung, and Jae-Sung suddenly sat up straight and all said in sync, *"A chill just ran down my back."*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2009)

"It'll be a long time before anyone not named Beverly Clemens gets a promotion on this ship..." saws Hawthorne wistfully. 
"Perhaps..." Prince says to nobody in paticular. "Or perhaps the winds of change are preparing to blow....."

_Firey Island_

"Yes...." whispered Kaya, sneaking away. "That stupid Panda didn't even notice me..." Maybe I can get away now....

"Hey! Bitch! Give me back my money!"

"Or not," Kaya sighs, slipping into an attack stance.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2009)

She takes her spear, lifts it, and then shoves it down having it land in the dirt right next to the man's face. She then lets go and picks him up by the throat, "Where is Jason!" The man spits at Eve. "I see." Eve lowers her view, her eyes seem to turn black. Her grip slowly begins to tighten. "As a weapons smith. I had to learn to use multiple weapons."

She walked with the man and picked up a blade on the ground. "So. Torture by sword cuts it is." She looks up, a small evil glint in her left eye. "E..Even if i told you. You would fail." The man swallows. "Oh. That's fine." Eve placed the tip of the blade on his chest and slowly dragged it down. "After all. We all... Fail sometime.. Right?"

She stopped at the mans waist. "Now. Where's Jason?" Though her words were calm, inside she was burning. "Only... The fifth wing knows the location..." She smiles. "And you three are the first three." The man nods. "Then.. what use, Are you?" She tossed the man to the side. "You are flys inside pig slop. You are maggots under the rotting flesh of a chipmunk."

She turned to him. "You hold no value in this world. Ant's wont even feast on your flesh. Worms turn down your very existence. A sea cucumber has more reason to live." The words crushed the man. "Sh.....She.... She's worse... Then Ra...." The man thought to himself. "I... I'm really glad she's on our side for some reason..." Belle sweatdropped.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 21, 2009)

Almost as if he was drunk, Shin climbed back to his feet.He could take a beating and was  even conscious after all that but if he was in the right state of mind?No, certainly not. That last dial caused a rather serious concussion and had no idea what he was doing or where he was.

"Hey fella you still alive!?"A female voice called out, it sounded familier to him and he moved in the direction of the voice....Well actually he was actually moving a little away, somehow it didn't really register where she really was but luckily Annie spotted him quickly and made her way over to him, stopping a little in front of him.

"How are you doing fella?"She asked carefully as she observed her fellow pirate.
Though he was still walking, she could immediately see he was a bit confused....Maybe a little more then just a bit.

"Hime-sama?"If someone were to ask later who this Hime-sama was, even Shin would have no idea but right now he believed it was Annie.The confused swordsman turned a little towards Annie and continued his attempt to go walk towards her."I've missed you Hime-sama."He mumbled as his hands reached out towards her."I love you so much."Perhaps the most awkward thing about this was the fact he was trying to reach for this Hime-sama or in actuality Annie but with the blurry images he was seeing he was clawing at the air and he simply couldn't understand why he couldn't pull his hime-sama in a hug.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 21, 2009)

The battle seemed over. Shin was stagerring like a confused duck, spouting words in Nihonto. Most people would have no idea what he was saying. Most people except Rek, that is. "RYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!RYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!"

The young noble fell to his knees, barely able to breathe as he watched Shin call Annie a princess in his native language. "It's a good thing I brought this, didn't I my dear Jun?" He says to the warrior while taking out a conchshell from his pocket. "A tone dial?" Jun said. "Indeed my dear. Originally I use it to insure I am not swindled whenever I take wagers, but never did I expect for something like this to happen."

Jun sighed. Usually she would hit Rek whenever he acted in such a manner, but in this case, she really didn't feel like caring. "Still, it was a well fought match."

Rek didn't really care any more about the battle, his attention focused on Shin's cuddling of Annie. "Alright, it was quite an entertaining  my good man, but I'd appreciate it if you return to your usual disdain for my dear Annie." He tells Shin, but the samurai still held on to Annie. "Well, I guess I can let you two have your moment." He tells Annie with a straight face.

Jun however, could sense a hint of jealousy in Rek's voice. This she found to be annoying, and she promptly punched the obnoxious noble in the gut. "That was quite uncalled for..." Rek said, holding his stomach. 

With that out of the way, Rek then focused on the bet. Annie had decided to bet against Shin, and for this she was going to pay.  "I'll be taking my 40 million belli from you now." The smug noble then looked at the Overkills. Most of them betted for their leader, but Rek didn't care. "I'll also be taking 40 million from you people as well." The Overkills where outraged with what Rek had said. "You good people betted in favor of victory for your good captain. However, since he is currently lying in a pool of his own excrement, I would say this battle is a tie." Rek then looked at the two combatants. "If you all remember correctly, I betted on your captain. I did not, however, say wether it was for his victory or defeat. Therefore I would win the bet, no matter what."

Everyone was now glaring at Rek, save for Jun, who merely rolled her eyes, and Annie, who was still occupied with the defeated Shin. "If you've a problem with that, my dear Jun here will be glad to negotiate." Jun growled in annoyance. She did not like the way Rek's plan was going, but at this rate she would have to fight everyone. A minor consolation for Rek's obnoxiousness, she thought at the back of her head. She quickly took out her spear from her chongsam, and went to Byakko stance. "My dear Jun happens to be a very dangerous fighter. She'll slaughter you all, I assure you. And if that's not enough I have complete control of every marine in the area. None of you will survive." Rek says with a smug look on his face. "However, there is a way for all of you to pay me back. Repair my ship, and I'll gladly lift your debt. Or would you rather have Aokiji come to Aadvent and deal with you people himself?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2009)

On Pongo Jongo Island-

"Hmm, Become a pirate?" Micheal rubbed his chin. "Seems a little early to leave the village." SPLAT! Tomatoes began hitting the windows of his home. "The people love me so much they give me free fruit! I'M FEELIN LOVED!!!" He shoured. "GO AWAY!!!" Someone else responded. "WE HATE YOU!!" Wrath seems to fall to the table. Spirit Crushed.

"We can take care of them for you." Grim grinned. "Take.. care of them...?" Wrath raised a brow. "Yes, Make sure they don't ever crush your spirit again. Just join with my crew and i'll see to it they don't hurt you." He smiled at him. "Ah? YOU'D DO THAT!? I'M FEELIN HONORED!!!!" Micheal ran off to get some drinks.

"How are we going to make sure they don't hurt him?" Jacob sighed. Bored out of his mind. "That's obvious. Isn't it dread?" Grim turned to his crew. "Yes Captain." Dread gripped his Nagitana. "We Simply." Dread spoke. "Slaughter all of them." Grim finished.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 21, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

The First Wing is thrown out of the tavern.  He skittishly gets up and runs off.  
"Tell your boss we're looking for him!"
The First Wing looks back, and then keeps running forward.
"Lololol, now that was entertaining."
"So, he said that this "Fifth Wing" knows where Jason is..."  She sits down and rubs her chin whilst closing her eyes in deep thought.
"Lets get outta here and look for those guys.  The Great Red Monkey doesn't wait!"
Belle nods.  "As much as I hate to say it, I agree with James."
"Alright!.... wait, what?"
"There is no use sitting here, waiting for them.  We need to make our presence known."
"I tink we've made our presence known all over this bar."
The crew look up and around their surroundings.  Most of the tables and chairs are broken and bloodstains can be found everywhere.
"Meh, we could do better."
"Lets go.  We can't waste time."
The rest of the crew nod, and walk out of the tavern.

-With Ra-

The First Wing makes his way to Ra, battered and Bruised.  Ra looks up and glares at him.  "What is it?"
"Its his crew.  This guy we captured, his crew is looking for him.  And they mean business."
"What happened to the other 2?"
"They were all defeated.  I'm the only one that managed to escape."
"Good work."
"Thank you, sir."  In the back of his mind, he thought a promotion was in store.
Ra looks over to a few Feathers standing nearby.  "Clip him."
"WHAT!?"
The Feathers all gather around him and drag him away.  "WHY!?  I GOT YOU INFORMATION YOU NEEDED ON THESE PEOPLE!?  DON'T KILL ME!"
"But you failed your primary objective.  Failure is not an option."
He was taken away, kicking and screaming until a single gunshot could be heard.  Silence followed.  

Ra looked down, enraged.
"That crew will PAY!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2009)

"Ara, Captain so harsh." A man wearing A samurai outfit, straw in his mouth commented. "Hmph, He was annoying." A women wearing a Go-Go dancers outfit spoke out. "You two. Kill the crew." Ra commented. "Don't return if you fail, Just slice your stomachs open." The fishman turned around. "Killing trash is getting too boring." He grinned.

"I guess that's fine captain." The samurai stood up, His hair was white and he had black stubble on his chin. Fifth Wing, Miakal Idraso. "Fine." The girl stretched. Her hair was blond and she had red lipstick. Fourth Wing, Miki. "I've said it before." Ra looks at the paesents. "Humans are ants. And I'm the man holding their pathetic farms."

Blood began to flow from his gums, He was closing his jaw far too tight. "I'll slaughter them. I'll slaughter all of them. Only a few are worth being used. The rest should be slaughtered." He looked at the towns people. "IF YOU FIND NO TREASURE TODAY, YOU WILL MEET THE REST OF YOUR PATHETIC FAMLIES IN HELL!!!" Ra shouted to the heavens. "Ara, Boss is so scary." Miakal laughed.

"Should we use our Devil fruits?" Miki Asked. "Ah? probably." The samurai responded. "But, I don't feel like killin anybody. Lazezezezeze"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 21, 2009)

_Makaosu Meeting..._
The Makaosu elite agents seemed to agree on the assignment. Darver walked up in front of the table so that he could face each and every member.

*"This mission will be executed in exactly 2 weeks. In the meantime, you may take a break and rest here in my palace. But, be fore warned, failure is never an option."* Darver said as he looked to the faces of each member. *"Meeting dismissed."*

Darver walked towards the exit of the chamber and left the room, heading for an unknown location in the palace.

Anglora rose from her seat and stretched. It seemed the mentioning of a 2 week vacation had made her fears about Naibunes Boulevard evaporate.

*"A 2 week vacation in a paradise like this is all I need!* Anglora then walked up to the window and viewed the destruction caused in the country. Her eyes went white as she sulked in dissappointment. *"Awwww, why did master-san have to go and bust up the country?"* Anglora miserably said.

*"Well, at least I can enjoy the palace. A nice hot bath sounds like heaven right now."* Said Anglora as she left headed for the bathroom.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 21, 2009)

“Would someone deal with him…” Heather says jumping back as she clamped a hand over her nose and mouth.  “Disgusting bastard…Sougo!  Ginotoki!  Get him on the ship now!”

“Shinpachi!  He needs your help!”  Tony yelled pointing at Dante.

“I knew was bad but…AAAHHHH!!!!!”  Nikki screamed.  “I got some on me!  I got some on me!”  she yelled running around.  She dives into the snow using it to wash her arms off.  “Disgusting bastard…gut him when I get the chance…”

“40 million?  I didn’t take that bet!”  Heather practically yells at the noble as she walks back over and kicks Dante’s side.  She grits her teeth over the stench and glares at Rek.  “Playing dirty…”

“Shinpachi!”  Tony yells again.

“Tony shut up!”  Heather says her anger seething.  

“But…but…”  Tony stutters at her.

“I mean it.  He will be fine until I deal with him.  Now...Get your fucking tools while they get him on board.”  Heather snaps then yells to Nikki.  “Make sure the provisions are dealt with!”

“Y-yes…Heather…” Nikki says trying not to gag as she nods.

“I already got them…” Tony whimpers to her as Ratchet climbs up into her arms.

“Alright you fucking bastard…” Heather glares at Rek.  “Then we are even…” she adds then mumbles under her breath.  “And, one day you will pay…”


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 21, 2009)

-With Henry Tudor in the flashback-

"Soru." He ran at amazing speed into the bar where De was and slashed his chest with the rapier he wielded. De didn't even know what hit him, "I was on my way to get two pirates trying to escape me, but I can't ignore a fool who challenges me like that," he slashed De's chest again. This made De fall to his knees, "For the record, lobster is my favorite meal." He said as he slashed De's chest a third time, "Pick up his body before the honest owner of this fine establishment loses customers," He gave a few gold shillings to the bartender, "This is to compensate for any business you may have lost. Nothing would hurt me more then if a business were to close because of what I need to do to this scum."

He walked outside of the bar and looked around. He saw Smithy and Virginia nearby each other, with their crews, rushing to set sail. Without saying a word or giving any warning, Tudor prepared to fire his volley of arrows at Smithy. Luck was on Smithy's side this day. De tackled Tudor a half a moment before Tudor could fire his arrows.

Tudor got back on his knees first. Then he squatted down, grabbed De's neck and lifted him to his feet. De was too tall for Tudor to lift him off the ground, but Tudor kept his hand on De's neck anyways. He grabbed his rapier.

"Do you know why I'm here? I'm here because the marines trusted me to pick up that freelancer Captain Smoker's slack. Do you want to know how many times I've failed my job? Not once. Not a single pirate has gotten past me to the reverse mountain. I've made pirates a thousand, no a million times stronger then you are cry and beg for mercy. If you think you stand even a snowball's chance in hell, you've never been more wrong in your life."

The sound of a gunshot could be heard behind Tudor. Within an instant Tudor fired an arrow that hit the tip of the bullet and caused it to fly off course. Smithy, who fired the bullet was both in awe and fear.

Tudor never lost track of who he was hunting. He looked out at the water and saw that Virginia and the head division of the Caviler Pirates had set sail. They were moderately far out, but Tudor could still catch him.

"Soru." He ran to the edge of the docks and jumped over to Virginia's ship. He quickly found where Virginia was and at the same time Tudor fired his arrows, Virginia used is attack.

"Weight Weight Beam." A beam similar to  a Mero Mero Beam projected out of Virginia's hands. All of the arrows flying in the air dropped to the floor of the ship. When the beam hit Tudor, everything was on his body was insanely heavy. He dropped the bow he was carrying because it was heavy. He could stand but he couldn't move. His clothes, his sword, and even things in his pockets weighed him down.

"Alright men! We have 30 seconds, force him off the ship!" Virginia ordered. A mob of 40 men all trying to force Tudor off the ship prevailed. Tudor put up a struggle, but the weight was too much. He couldn't fight back. He sunk to the bottom of the water.

De, Smithy, and the little crew he had saw this as a golden opportunity to set sail. Two ships raced to the Reverse Mountain as Tudor swam back to dry land. As soon as he got up, he reached for his bow, but he didn't have it. It was still on Virginia's ship. He did the next best thing; barking orders to marines that were near by.

"Men! Prepare the ship! We can't let them get away!" In no time, Tudor's awe striking vessel set sail in the water. It was easily faster then De and Smithy's ships.

"Men, you know the targets, fire at will!" Tudor boomed. It started to rain cannonballs that were destroying De and Smithy's ships. Virginia was out of range. He was very close to the reverse mountain. Smithy wasn't about to let his ship be destroyed. He started to fire back. De would have done the same, but he had no cannons to fire with.

This dance continued until Tudor's ship sailed in between the other two's. Tudor stood on deck and face forward. He had quite a challenge. Virginia was close to the Reverse Mountain. Too close, he had to sink that ship. But the two other ships provided too much of a nuisance for him to ignore. He turned toward Smithy's ship. It was the greatest annoyance. He was about to jump over on to it, but De made the sound of 500 cannons going off. Tudor couldn't believe his ears. He turned around and it was true. His ears lied to him. The next thing he knew, a bullet pierced his back. It merely made him wince.

He turned facing froward so he could keep watch at all of his enemies. Tudor then realized. His heart was beating extremely fast. He was short of breath. He used soru way too much. The gunshot didn't help either. He had never faced pirates this persistent 

"I haven't felt like this in years. I've gotten weak in my age." Then it hit him he was losing the fight. His heart couldn't take any more soru and his bow was gone. All he could do was slash people with his rapier. But he wasn't about to give up.

"Virginia, shouldn't we help them?" His first mate asked him. They were both watching the action.

"You're right. This will be my first claim to fame. Morgan Virginia, the man who made a fool of Henry Tudor."

They started to sail back to Tudor's ship.

"What is that one doing?" Tudor asked to himself, "They could have gotten away." A cannonball landed right beside Tudor and some shrapnel went into his leg. He reached down to feel the blood. It was just then, he decided to have his last stand, "Soru."

He ran and jumped onto Smithy's ship. He located him and sliced and diced him. His crew followed. He jumped back onto his ship. "Soru." He ran and jumped onto De's ship and grabbed the swordchucks on De's back.

"This is one interesting weapon," He used the chain connecting the two swords together and choked De's neck with it, "I'm tired of cutting you up." Eventually De lost consciousness. Tudor jumped back onto his own ship.

"Oi~~!" Virginia yelled. He held Tudor's bow. Then he chucked it into the water, "Weight Weight Beam!" The beam hit the front of the boat and it was submerged into the water immediatley. The rest of the ship followed.

All of the marines swam back to shore including Tudor. De and Smithy awoke on Crocus' Island. The only thing they could think of is that Virginia helped them to the island.

Hours later Tudor was in the water diving for his bow.

"I've failed. I've gotten weak. My job is done. It's time for someone else to hold the mantle."

Hours after that, he found his bow and resigned from the marines. He left Rouge Town and never left. But to the people, he was a hero. No one could take that away from him.

-Back during the story with Smithy and Waffle-

"Rumor is he's a bounty hunter on some island in the Grand Line."

What does this have to do with anything?

"One, it shows that Virginia is a pretty good guy. Two, it shows that he's tough as a nail. He pretty much beat made Henry Tudor resign. If you missed the point of that one, you have a lot to learn."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 21, 2009)

Sea Port Town-North Blue​
Salina cowered in the corner as dust from the wooden floorboards above here creaked as the violence outside raged on.  For what seemed like an eternity the clashes of steel can be heard as she sat in the corner sobbing with her hands over her head.  But as suddenly as the fighting seemed to start the noise faded away. She looked to the ceiling as she started to dry her tears. She couldn?t tell if the fight was over or if they were just in a reprieve sizing one another up again. She waited another couple of minutes before she made another move. Then slowly she started to move toward the stairs in the opposite corner. She moves with all the hesitation of a child. When she finally makes it to the stairs she pauses and listens. Nothing still, hugging the banister she slowly makes he way up, when she reaches the door she grasp the knob and brought her ear up to the door, still silence deafening silence.  She peeks out as she slowly opens the door. What she sees is a true war zone and she was horrified. She stepped out onto the floor and the boards creaked under her weight and she briefly froze. After looking around she saw no one and started to walk again. She carefully made her way to the hole in her wall. She gazed out into the street as she approached it. The devastation she saw amazed her as much as it scared her. She gently places her right hand in the hole as she slowly peaked out. The first thing she sees is the man that had almost raped her. He lay on his back motionless she felt a sensation of relief came over her until she saw Ranald in the same condition.

She releases her grip on the wall and sprints to his side and falls to her knees. Her hand trembles as she looks over his broken body. Tears well up in her eyes as she tries to speak her hands hovering over the wounds as her lips trembled. As the shock sets in she buries her face in his chest as she throws her arms around him. She sobs loudly as she rocks back and forth.  All the commotion had awoken James who now arrives to see Salina crumpled and crying over the body of Ranald. He is in disbelief as he looks over the area, it looked like a war had taken place here. Not wanting to bother Salina he walks over to the other body. Knelling down he closes the man?s eyes as he pulls out a bounty book  with his free hand. After flipping through a couple pages he finds the man?s picture, ?Cho Fanmei, Mercenary, wanted dead or alive, Guess dead it is then.?  He looks over to Salina who is bawling her eyes out, he starts to make a move to comfort her but he sees Randals hand twitch. Didn?t think some one like this would kill you Ranald James thinks to himself. Ranald?s vision comes back as Salina?s crying brings him back to the world of the living. He grabs her ass ?Evenin? Lass. Hope I didn?t frighten ya.? he says with a soft pained chuckle. Salina jumps after Ranald grabs her she looks at him as her face turns red as tears of joy wells up in her eyes ?Jerk!? she tightly embraces Ranald ?don?t ever worry me like that again? her muffled voice says.   Ranald tenses as pain courses though his body from the tight hug. Rains starts to fall as James gets to the two. ?Salina we should get Ranald into the bar, then I?ll go for the village medic. 

 Cost Sol Delia-South Blue​
?I?m sure you can? Victor says as he watches the Marine looking through papers in the desk. The moment finally presents it self as the Marine completely focuses on finding the paper in question. Victor quickly reaches over and grabs a handful of  hair and brings the Marine?s head up slightly. Then with a quick snap of the wrist Victor sent the man?s head plowing into the desk a sickening thud/crack is heard as the desk slightly splinters. Blood pools slightly as the mans head bounces up as Victor releases his grip. The Marine falls to the ground as Victor rounds the desk. Pulling the man?s single shot musket off his belt Victor kneels on one knee over the man  ?You life of pain ends now, my nameless friend? Victor says as he places the barrel of the pistol on the Marine?s forehead and pulls back the flint hammer. A pull of the trigger, a loud bang, and a cloud of burnt gunpowder signaled the end. Victor slowly stands as he drops the man?s weapon back down onto this chest.  After studying the building for a moment he begins destroying all the communications hardware. After a few moments his is done and he walks over to a desk and boots up the marines data base and begins his search.

Time ticks away as Victor grits his teeth, where is it, where is the item the marines took from him. He poured over data. Soon a sinister smile crosses his lips. He had finally found some information on the Trace Trace Devil Fruit he had stolen from him over a year ago. He begins to pull up the information. But as the hour glass pops up to signal that the info is being retrieved another Marine walks in, seeing a strange man at the data storage machine the Marine yells. Victor ignores him as the file pops up on the screen. What he sees angers him, the fruit had been eaten. When he looks to see who ate it a shot rang out. Shattering glass can be heard as the screen goes black. Victor only caught the last name of McStarr. His head drops in anger as he turns to sees who had interrupted him. Looking up he sees a lone Marine still point his single shot musket at his chest. Victor sighed as he moved over to the desk stepping over the other Marine?s dead body. As Victor made his move the other Marine jumps back as he drops his pistol. As he lands he pulls out his sword and brandishes it in a defensive manner. Victor rolls his eyes as he grabs a quill feather pen and dips it in a jar of ink. ?Did you know that the quill is mightier then the sword??  Victor inquires as he looks up to the Marine.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 22, 2009)

-Marine Base AA-01

~The Next Morning

The "Lazy Hunter" Marines were at the 'Nonki' and preparing to set sail.  Jae-Sung, Hammer Marine, Rifle Marine, Eric, and Paegun were on the deck preparing everything.  Sooyoung was on the dock with a new trench coat with the "Justice" kanji on its back.

"Hey Paegun!  Good work up there!"

"How did you get promoted!?!?  I used to be......ah never mind."

Jae-Sung walked up to Paegun and started talking to him, "Oi, the Lt. Commander's in his room right?"

"Should be.  Why?"

"Well what are we doing next?"

Everyone looked at Jae-Sung and shrugged their shoulders.  Joseph walked up to the ship with Hana at his side, "HAHA!  She's the one that kept hitting you with furniture!  Wait what's she doing here?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

"She missed me so much she wanted to ravage me befo-" WHAM! Joseph was punched over the deck and into the water. "GURGLE!!!" He splashed, trying to swim. "I'll be joining the crew from here." She commented, cracking her knuckles. "Because it seems, You are down to twelve men." she pointed to the people on the ship. "*AHHH!? WHEN DID WE LOSE THEM!?"
*
Somewhere a few miles off the island, a small boat full of about 10 men rows as fast as they can. *"WE DON'T WANNA DEAL WITH THIS ANYMORE!!!!"* They all shout into the sky. "SOMEONE!! GURGBLE! SAVE!! GUBLFE! ME!!!" Joseph yelled as loud as he could. "COMING LT.!!!" One of the fodder shouted, rushing over to Joseph.

Meanwhile, In Lt. Commander Drake's office.

"Its noisy." Drake spoke out. "Beruberuberu, Beruberuberu." A Denden mushi wrang, Alex picked up the small creature and Answered. "Hello?" He spoke. "This line can't be traced, Don't worry." He continued. "AH! Damn, I was worried for a moment." A voice laughs on the other end. "Everything is set up, We're all in position. We just need you, Captain."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 22, 2009)

-With De-

Al of the old man's neighbors grabbed their arms and marched over to the old man's house. De tried to flee, but found himself surrounded by 10 armed neighbors. 6 with pistols, 4 with shotguns.

Hey everyone. I sure is a nice day to walk around the neighborhood with guns huh?

"Shut up," One of the neighbors with a shotgun demanded, "Old man Jenkins is our friend. We won't let anyone who attacks him get away with it."

Okay. So what do I need to do to make amends? Some lawn work? Some house work? Errands?

"We're turning you in to the marines."

What? I can't let you do that! If I go to the marines, I'll be questioned, then I'll get mad, then I'll try to break out, but it most likely won't work and well, my plans would be ruined.

"You'll come with us or we will shoot."

Don't do that, you'll hit one your friends.

"Just come with us."

No. The neighbor fired his shotgun, Sound Shield. There was a loud booming sound in the air and the vibration it caused made the bullet's line of flight change. As predicted, the bullet missed De and hit one of the other neighbors. 

The neighbor who fired the shotgun ran to the aid of the one who had been shot. All of the other people but 3 ran away. The others stayed motionless. De grabbed the pair of swordchucks off his back.

Sound Acceleration.

The blades started spinning around at the speed of sound, mimicking the motion of a circular saw. This scared off the rest. De just walked away from the scene like nothing happened.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2009)

The Gunslinger is relieved to hear Shin's voice and see that he is fine...relatively speaking. The swordsman has a vacant look on his face that resembles shell shock and she supposes that he must be dazed and his next wrods confim this beyond a shadow of a doubt. 

"Hime-sama?" says Shin cofusedly.

"Hime what?" asks a surprised Annie. He must have a concussion she thinks to herself, big time most likely, "Let's get you to MJ fella you don't sound right..." Annie says but Shin must not hear her as he shambles closer towards her with that confused look on his ugly mug.  

"I've missed you Hime-sama." 

Annie shakes her head slowly, "No fool I'm not hime jime or whoever you're talkin' about, I'm Annie remember me....A-N-N-I-E," she say this very slowly as if she's speaking to a child. 

"I love you so much." replies Shin and he extends his hands outwards at her in a hugging gesture but his arms fly right past the Gunslinger as if there's someone standing next to her and then he makes another attempt but misses again. "Oh hell no..." exclaims Annie in surprise, finding herself speechless. She takes a step back but on the third attempt Shin hits his mark and wraps his arms tightly around the wide eyed Gunslinger. 

"I found you Hime-sama," says Shin in the same dazed tone and he rests his head on her shoulder.  

"Hey get the hell off of me you numbskull!!" yells a redfaced Annie as she pushes away his face in a comedic fashion but the fool won't let go.

A familiar and snobbish laugh rings in the air RYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!RYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!"

"I DON'T THINK THAT THIS IS FUNNY!!" yells back Annie who's one step towards kneeing Shin in the groin, meanwhile the swordsman continues to press forward. Instead Annie wriggles her right arm down to her holster and grabs her golden revolver. "Here fella let Hime-sama make it all better..." *WHAM!* The confused Shin doesn't even notice as Annie raises her revolver behind his head and slams it against the nape of his neck that is most vulnerable. Shin goes limp in her arms and she hefts the Swordsman's weight, laying him on the ground and then dragging him by the feet across the rubble strewn snowy field, the back of his head banging against the rocks on the ground. 

Meanwhile a clearly red faced Annie looks at Rek in annoyance and shakes her left fist at him while she drags Shin with her other hand, "You two bit glorified hood! That date I owe you is off!" As Annie approaches the ship she calls out to MJ, "Yo Doc come over here and check out mister hime jime fondler over here. I think his brain got scrambled!"

Meanwhile, Jessie who kneels in a corner of the docks retching violently into the frozen water (she still had not gotten over that sight of Dante) looks over at Rek. The shipwright stands up and wipes her mouth with the back of her hand. Then she claps her hands twice, *"COPY COPY BLAARRRGHH!!!"* suddenly she heaves again into the water. Two clones melts out of her body and stare at her sympathetically. "Need some Pepto Bismol?" asks one of the clones. Jessie shakes her head, "Go help fix his ship..." mutters Jessie weakly pointing at Rek, "And bring back sketches." The clones nod dutifully and go to retrieve their tools and set to work.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 22, 2009)

"I DON'T THINK THAT THIS IS FUNNY!!"Yells an Annie who's obviously not amused nor comfortable in this situation, Shin wasn't aware of this though and thought he was finally reunited with his beloved Hime-sama.
"But I do not jest, my dear Hime-sama."Not only his behaviour changed but even his way of talking was different now.

"Here fella let Hime-sama make it all better..."

He became even more excited upon hearing this, the swordsman that was literally out of his mind at the moment purred and replied with."Oooh, what did you have in mind my Hime-sama, something Sexy like...."He never managed to finish that sentence, it was right then that the gunslinger knocked him unconscious with her golden revolver and his body went limp.

His unconscious body was dragged towards the Infinite and Alph facepalmed because of this scene, the swordsman was injured enough as he was and now she was dragging him trough the cold snow and hard rocks were increasing the odds of him ending up with permanent brain damage......Alph certainly wasn't looking forward to a lovey-dovey Shin that would spend all his time copulating with Annie, the android did his version of a shudder as this thought passed trough his hard drive.

He quickly caught to the 'lovebirds' and picked Shin up, with his inhuman strength it was easy for the android to support Shin's neck with one hand while he carried the swordsman."I'll get him to the medical bay, why don't you wrap up things with Rek so that we can leave this place, this cold weather is murder on my circuitry."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 22, 2009)

-With Watson still in Carlton-

He was running for his life. It's all he could do against his enemy. He was beyond outclassed. But it was in vain. His enemy ran in front of him at a speed easily faster then normal soru, stopped then elbowed Watson's gut. And faster then he could even see, his enemy broke all of his limbs. They stayed broken. Watson layed on the ground. He was in too much shock, more then pain to stand again.

"How-?"

"Even my own creation has its weakness. Just like devil fruit abilities are neutralized in water, chromose stops working when something happens. And only I know what. Now you're going to eat your devil fruit and pursue Boston and Bane all around the world and back again if you have to. Or I'll do things much worse to you then death." He vanished.

"Turner..." After Turner was gone, Watson's bones healed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 22, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

They walked around the town, being loud as usual, "Oi! Can someone important come out!" "Yea, we're tired of dealing with small fries!" Almost on cue a wagon full of barrels was knocked over and they were all send rolling down the hill at the crew. They all dodge except for Rex, "Moving rum!" He is smacked with a barrel, he wraps his arms around it and begins to roll away.

"Rex!" Belle facepalms at the sight, "No time to play around kids." A woman's voice came from on top of a small building. Before the crew had a chance to shout at her a new opponent appeared in center of the group, he appeared to be a samurai. He drew his blade and looked around, "Hm..." he spots James' blades and charges forward.

James pulls out a sword and blocks the samurai's slash, "Three swords? Who do you think you are, Roronora Zoro?" The samurai says, "WHAT! How dare you call me the Pirate Hunter, I am the Great Red Monkey!" The woman on the building chuckles, "Aw can we play with them for a little Miakal!" He sighs, "Miki...I just wana get this over with..."

"HEY! DON'T UNDERESTIMATE ME!" He starts to push down harder on his blade. "Who are you two?" Bolt asks, arms crossed. "We are the Fourth and Fifth Wings, and we've been sent to finish you little flies." Eve's eyes light up after hearing the words "Fifth Wing." She draws her spear, "I will destroy both of you pieces of trash!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

"I am reaper." A man in a black cloak spoke to Jason. "Oh.. More whips." Jason sighed. "Why do you fight Ra?" Reaper asked him. "Why not." Jason coughed. "That is not an answer." Reaper continued. "No, It's a question i'm posing to you. Why not fight Ra? Is there something that should prevent me from helping the people of this island enjoy life?"

Reaper laughed at him. "There is no joy to be found in this life. It is endless suffering followed by a brief release." Jason shook his head. "No.. There is joy to be found in this world.. Even if you don't go looking for it.. It somehow finds you..." the image of his crew forms in his mind. Reaper lowered his hood, revealing a face with multiple scars, burns, a massive nose, missing teeth and an eyepatch.

"Explain the joy in looking like this." Jason blinked. "You fell off the ugly mountain.. right...?" WHAM! he was hit with the blunt end of a scythe. "I was supposed to be slaughtered with my town. But i made it out alive." He put the hood back up. "I defy the fate that tried to take me." Jason coughed. "Maybe fate kept you alive." WHAM once more he was hit with the Scythe.

"You should give up on your crew. Should the seven wings fail, we five will kill them." He turned and began to leave the cage. "You will all fail. My crew i far from weak." Jason spit on the ground. "Don't think Ra will save you. Knowing what i do about his type.. He'll slaughter you anyway."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 22, 2009)

-With Boston and Jimi-

Those two fighting together and then being on the same ship together was completely ludicrous. Jimi was just going to drop him off at the nearest island then head strait to Jaya. He thought that there was a possibility De, Freddy, Kara, and Liz were there already. Or at least De's crew.

"I wanna' git' over ta' my old base." Boston stated to Jimi, when he was steering the ship.

"You want to go where? Oh no, no, no. I'm heading to the closest island from Carlton."

"It isn't far. I jus gotta' git' there. Gimme dat' fava'"

"Right. I'm going to grant a favor to a guy who conquers islands for fun and almost killed my old companions."

"Jus' git me there n' I'll tell ya' where dey' are."

"Yeah. Like you know where they are. Shoot, I'm not even interested where they are."

"Look I don't know where dey' are right now. But when I git' ta' ma' base I'll know. Ya' only beat ma' authority, not ma' intelligence."

"Whatever. And seriously, talk normal. Do you know how annoying that damn accent of yours is?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2009)

"Ara, Ara. So feisty." Miakal sighs, he pushes James away. then puts his blade over his shoulder and takes out a cigarette. "Monkey-Chan." Miakal lights his cigarette. "You.." He looks down and blows out a puff of smoke. "Are stronger then me." THUD! Everyone fell over in disbelief. "MIAKAL!! WHAT ARE YOU SAYING!?" Miki Shouted.

"It's true." The man sat down and blew out another cloud of smoke. "So, I've got one option." A mound of dirt shoots into the air from under james. "AH!!!" He shouts as he's carried upward. "My devil fruit. Allows me to control dirt." Miakal blows out another puff of smoke. "But, I can only use it when still."

"GRR..." Miki grumbled. "YOU ARE SO USELESS MIAKAL!!!" She began to transform. "Hebi Hebi No Mi: Model Garden Snake." She turned into a long green snake with yellow stripe down her back. "It's a worm." Eve shuddered. "I"M A SNAKE!!!!!" Miki shouted at her. "I.. I hate slugs..." Belle shivered. "I'M A SNAKE DAMN IT!!!!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2009)

Kaya sighs wearily and brings up an offensive posture.

"Steal my money, huh bitch! I'll kill you!" the man shouts as he rockets towards her. Kaya sighes again and taps the man lightly on his shoulder. 
"1 tap."
"What the hell is that gonna do bitch?" Kaya hits him again, a little harder now, in the same spot, then a different one.
"2 taps." and again. 4 taps. 8 taps. 16 taps," she says, speeding up. 32 taps. 64 taps. 128 taps," she continues, the hits coming faster and harder. "256 taps. 5...oh. You're done," she comments as the man slumps to the ground. "Dissapointing. Where to next?...."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 22, 2009)

Sea Port Town-Northern Blue​​
James helped Salina pick Ranald up.  The wounds on his chest reopens as Ranald lets out a pained grunt. James drapes Ranald?s left arm over his shoulder ?I?ll get him in there, hurry and get some towels.? Salina reluctantly releases her hold on Ranald. With a last look she turns and runs back to her bar. Hopping over the bar it self she franticly looks for anything that might serve as a sterile compress. Glasses shatter as they hit the ground. She barely rounds up enough rags and towels to work as James walks through the broken down door. She wipes the bar clean as a down poor starts outside. James takes one step at a time as he feels Ranald slipping in and out of consciousness.  They get to the bar just as Ranald completely  falls unconscious again. James slightly wavers under the added weight but he is able to catch his balance . Salina rushes to his side as James starts to lift Ranald up. Using their combined strength they  are just able to pick Ranald up. James stretches him out, not able to survey the damage completely he rips Ranald?s shirt open, what  he sees leaves him speechless.

Two deep slashes run in a X pattern across Ranald?s chest , James was no medical officer but he knew deep tissue trauma when he saw it. Worst of all was the third slash it ran from shoulder to hip and it was far deeper then the other two. This wound even cut into the ribs. This sight almost causes Salina to faint, her knees get wobbly as she turns a grabs her mouth. James quickly grabs the towels that were further down on the bar and places them on Ranald open wounds. Turning quickly he grabs Salina by the left wrist and pulls her toward the bar. ?Listen Salina, the wounds are a lot, lot worse then I originally thought. I need you to apply pressure on them until I get back.? He turns to start to run but Salina cries out. ?Don?t leave me what if he gets worse?? James briefly stops. ?I'm gonna go and get old man Valley, he?ll know what to do.?  Salina quickly drops the subject and focuses on keeping the towels on Ranald.  A bolt of lightning splits the sky as James runs out the door, as he vanishes from view the ear pound crack of thunder erupts shaking the very foundation of the small port town to it?s core.    

Cost Sol Delia- Southern Blue​
The Marine looks at the intruder with the most puzzled of looks. Falling into a defensive manner he draws his sword up into a balanced position that can defend well and counter with speed. ?What the hell do you mean weirdo? the Marine grunts as he stares Victor down. Victor chuckles as he looks back to the quill pen that he is casually dunking in the jar of ink.  ?It?s a simple philosophy, both the pen and the sword is used to cut some one. One figuratively, the other literally. A wound that a sword leaves will eventually heal, it may leave a scar, but the pain fades. A pen cuts into the soul, a heated article cutting a company at it moral base may be forgotten but the pain it leaves in the hearts of those the words cut is never forgotten.? Victor says as he pulls the pen out of the ink well. He twist the pen between his fingers as he looks over the reaction the Marine gave to his statement. The Marine lightly shook his head as answer deeply confound him. Victor laughs   ?Ah, I see my answer is lost on you, how about this. My Feather Quill Pen versus your Sword.? This statement the Marine understood completely. With a rally yell he begins his charge. Victor grabs the brim of his hat and pulls it down as he bows his head. With his left hand he tightly grips the pen as he holds it out to the side. A dark aura flows down the pen as Victor quietly says  ?Paint, Paint no Razor Whip? 

With speed that the Marine cannot follow Victor tears his hand toward the charging man ink jumps from the tip of the pen and extends like a black snake as is arcs  toward it?s victim. The Marine stops in his tracks as he fells a slimy cold sensation on his arm. He looks with wide eyed terror at the ink that is now snaking it?s way up his arm. He drops his sword and franticly claws at it. But it is to little avail, before he knows it the sensation had snake its way around his neck. He grasp at his neck with both hands. A sinister smile spreads across Victor?s lips. With a swift pull he brings the quill towards the ground, the ink reacts as black saw like blades protrude from the ink. The black rope quickly retracts carving it?s way from the Marine. Victor release the grip of his power as he stands back up. The pressure of the blood spewing from the Marines neck and severed arm paints the wall and ceiling around him with black and crimson hues. His head tears off and rolls away as his body collapses to the ground. Victor chuckles as he briefly looks at the pen, as he discards it to the floor he looks back to the broken machine. He grumbles as he walks toward the machine. Digging into this inner left pocket he pulls out two cards. On them are pictures of the most hideous looking ghouls imaginable. Victor holds his hand out to the side  ?Paint, Paint no Legion of the Damned.? A dark energy surrounds the cards. A jet of black ink erupts from the cards and hits the ground. From the black ooze 40 black skeletal structures  rise. They hiss and growl as their limited details fill in. The energy fades from around the now blank cards.

After he slides his cards back into his pocket he looks to his newly formed killers. They were holding all sorts of nasty weapons, ranging from swords to spiked clubs, that they wave as the await their orders form their master.  ?Your orders are simple, take any art and money you find. Kill everyone and burn this town to the ground, save one Marine. Bring that one to me. Attack from the shadows and show no mercy, guide the town down the part to oblivion!? Victor waves his right hand out as he finishes his command. The creature waist little time and obeying as they dart in all directions. Soon the Symphony of the Damned begins as the sounds of screams come from all directions. Victor crosses his arms over his chest as he walks toward the storage rooms.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2009)

As Alph carries away Shin, Annie remembers something that she forgot, "Hey, wait, hold on short circuit," Annie bends down and scoops up a giant armful of snow, "Here ya go Shin some extra lovin' from Hime-sama!" Annie pulls back Shin's back collar and then pours down the snow down his neck, "This'll make him feel all better...." 

The Gunslinger nods satisfactorily and wipes away her gloved hands. She then heads over to Rek who seems to be amusing himself very much with this entire situation. "Okay Rek when your boat is patched up, we're even steven  and we're outta here."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 23, 2009)

Rek was still chuckling. He never expected such an entertaining spectacle to happen before him. "Very well, my dear Annie. Do you still want the Sheep, by the way?"


_Aadvent Hospital_

Matyr Zelios slept quietly in his room. Meeting the strange, fluffy oddball that was Sheep was really enjoyable for the noble. 

Outside the hospital Cass and Elza were still fawning over sheep. After meeting with Matyr the two decided to buy Sheep some nice clothes. "Hurry up Elza!" Cass yells to the white-haired dragon girl, who was walking at a slow pace whislt holding Sheep's hoof. "Alright then." Elza picks Sheep up and runs to Cass, who yanks Sheep away from her. "Hey! Give it back!" Elza yells. "No way! I have to make sheep put on that dress!" Cass points to a frilly pink dress displayed in front of a botique. "Awesome idea Cass!" Elza tells the sniper, and the two run inside the store to make Sheep put on all manner of girly clothing.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 23, 2009)

-Marine Base AA-01, Harbor

A voice came over on the loud speaker, "We're setting sail!  Immediately!"

All of the "Lazy Hunter" members got on board and the "Nonki" set sail.

-An hour later

Everyone was lounging on board and Paegun took out the Den Den Mushi he received back on Gaieo Island.  Paegun began to talk into it.

Paegun: "Hello?"
Voice: "What's crackin'?  Cool cat!"
Paegun: "Is it you Smuth?  It's been a while!"
Smuth: "Yeah it's me man.  Is this Mr. Collaart?  How's the Grand Line treatin' you?"
Paegun: "Meh."
Smuth: "Any reason you contacted me, cat?"
Paegun: "I'm bored."
Smuth: "Well I gotta go host my new radio show.  Peace out man."

The Den Den Mushi fell asleep and Paegun put that in his pocket.  Some of the other Marines walked up to Paegun.

Jae-Sung: "Who were you talking to?"
Paegun: "Buddy from North Blue.  Smuth Operata."
Joseph: "Why didn't you let me talk to him?!?!"
Paegun: "I didn't know you wanted to?"
Joseph: "You're so not on my Christmas card list this year!"
Paegun: "Fine I didn't want to be on it anyway."

~_Inside Paegun's Mind_

_" I really wanted to be on the Christmas Card list!"_

~Back in Reality
Hana: "What's so special about this Smuth Operata guy?"
Paegun and Joseph: *"He has an afro!  He's one of the epitomes of awesome!"*

Jae-Sung's eyes were twinkling and Hana facepalmed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2009)

Rek was still chuckling. He never expected such an entertaining spectacle to happen before him. "Very well, my dear Annie. Do you still want the Sheep, by the way?"

Annie glares at Rek and considers his question. She really has taken a liking to Sheep and would love to have him in the crew but the Gunslinger has other more pressing matters to get to. "I get the sense that you're willing to fight for Sheep aren't you so if that's the case then I honestly have no time for that even though I'd love to kick your ass but you and I both know that I've got other things to take care of first..." 

The Gunslinger sighs, "I guess you've got Sheep for now then fella but consider it a loan. We'll be coming back for it when things clear over."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 23, 2009)

"And that's when i killed the wolf." Joseph took a proud stance. "So, You blew up the cell your brother was in and killed a wolf?" Hana facepalmed. "Why exactly do you hate your brother?" Sooyoung asked. "Eh??? I don't hate him! I love my brother." He was not gripping and tugging on his cloak in a way you'd strangle a man.
*
"R...Right..."* Everyone sweatdropped. "Really, Why do you hate him." Hana asked. "It's.... Not that i hate him..." Joseph looked down at the ground. "It's just... something we've done.." He then looked up. "He's knocked me off roofs, I've kicked him into barrels... I don't know why we do it... We just do. But i don't hate him. I could never hate him."

Somewhere a few days earlier-

"Why do you hate your brother?" Belle asked Jason. "He stole my toys." Jason responds.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2009)

Jessie, finally over her fit but still mentally scarred for life joins her clones. She has five of them all over the ship doing various repairs and taking careful notes at the same time. Jessie looks around in wonder at the Nobleman's ship and whistles, "This is some high level stuff. I"m gonna have to step my game up!" seeing all the interesting designs sets Jessie's mind into overdrive thinking about the possibilities. 

After several more hours the two shipwrights from both crews finish the work in record time and return to their respective crews. Jessie walks towards the Inifinite with a smile on her face, "That's a very impressive ship that you have there," she says to Rek and then grins, "Tell your engineer that I'm going to beat it!" 

Meanwhile Annie sits in her workshop aboard the infinite with her arms crossed and a depressed look on her face. Now's the time she thinks to herself, can't put it off for much longer. She looks down at the floor and feels a hint of sadness, surprised at how attached she's become to the ship but then James face flashes in her mind and she sighs, "Can't be helped..." she mutters and she starts packing up her belongings into a rucksack. The Gunslinger locks the door to her workshop and puts up a do not disturb sign that usually hangs there when Annie is working. Before leaving however, Annie sneaks over to Shin's cabin and leaves a lone silver bullet on the pillow of the swordsman's bed and smirks. 

"So long..." she mutters in a wistful tone and then she climbs out a porthole in the room and slinks away quietly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 23, 2009)

It was night time. Annie was leaving her ship and her crew to face his brother. Rek knew this, and decided to confront Annie.

"There's no stopping you, is there, my dear Annie?" He tells the gunslinger, who had just climbed out of her ship. He had been waiting for her outside the ship for hours, since he knew she'd wait till the dead of night to make her exit.

"Worry not, I'm not here to stop you. Whatever ills you have with your brother is a matter I cannot intervene." A small ship, fit for 1 person, sailed towards the two, with Jun piloting it. "You'll be needing this, my dear Annie. It's already been loaded with enough supplies to last you a month." The small ship docks in front of them, and Jun jumps off and lands next to Rek.

"Your ship is ready, gunslinger. I wish you good luck in your endeavour. Jun tells her. The warrior held great respect for Annie, partly because she enjoyed beating on Rek like her.

"I'm afraid I have no information on James' current whereabouts, but you're a sharp one, you'll figure it out."

Rek smiles to Annie, and it was not his usual arrogant sneer, or his scheming smirk. This one was a smile of sincerety. "Don't you die now."


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 23, 2009)

Fluck grumbled angrily to himself (as he always did). He was again out at sea after his near-disastrous brush with death on Advent Island. It was rather strange that he had been compelled to travel to that place, really; the amount of chaos and ruckus he had created was minimal and he nearly lost his life while doing it. Maybe, he was being told by Chaos to 'cool his head off' after the recent events in his life, so to speak. If so, the devil within had a sick sense of humour.

Well, that said, he did have loads of time to think inside the snowball, which could be a possible reason for his ordeal. He had realized, for one, that his life would only get more and more dangerous here on out, and maybe he ought to develop some offensive techniques so that he could at least have a chance at winning a fight. There were other problems too, such as how he could gain greater control over his fruit, particularly...the Full Chaotic Form. 

"Haha...Is that really who I am? How much of it is the fruit and how much of it is me...All I want to do is live a normal life, maybe help other people a little. But it looks like Chaos will not let me do what I wan, huh," Fluck thought to himself. Even while he was contemplating this, there was no doubt that he would need greater access and control over that form of his;  he was only semi-conscious whenever the influx of overflowing chaotic energy took over his being. That form's power would probably be necessary if he wanted to continue surviving...unless he could somehow gain more power in his normal state. 

"No point worrying about such things, I guess. It's rather ironic, isn't it, that I'm relying on Chaos to bring me to where I want to go and give me the right answers, when Chaos is what's causing all the trouble in my life?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2009)

Annie looks at the ship and laughs, "This still won't get you in my pants you know but the gesture is certainly appreciated," she says to Rek. Annie had been planning on stealing one of the few remaining boats on the island but this was much better. 

The Gunslinger shakes Jun's hand and nods, "Thanks for the well wishes sis." 

"Don't you die now," replies Rek. Annie slaps Rek on the back and laughs, "Don't plan on it," she says with a chuckle followed bu a hug. 

Annie jumps into the boat and tests it out. "I like it. Reminds me of my Cutie Pie (her old boat which shin and Tatsu destroyed), it'll be like old times," she says cheerfully but then her tone becomes serious as she looks back at Rek, "Really thanks a lot Rek," and she winks at him. Annie unfurls the sail and sets out, waving back to the Rek and Jun for perhaps the last time.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 23, 2009)

Alph had brought Shin to M.J.'s medical ward and the doctor nearly got an heart attack herself, Shin was badly beaten up. To the point that all that she had learned about the human body told her that the swordsman shouldn't even have a pulse anymore. She quickly got to work and started stitching the few cuts he had and bandaged his other wounds.He would have to rest and in the meantime she would start with making some medicine and salves that should speed up his healing process, the swordsman had an uncanny stamina and healing process but even with that it would take some time before he was battle ready again. Knowing the history of the crew she knew that they couldn't be without one of their main fighters for long so he would need to be up and running as fast as possible.

The android had quickly patched himself up again, he was fully repaired soon since he had done most of the repairs on himself earlier the day.Currently he was working on something else, he needed to look Jessie up later but right now the technology behind his idea needed to be finished first. He got the idea from Garrick, with his weights but the way the marine used it was impractable and how he was supposed to acquire a material so dense and heavy was lost upon him. But gravity manipulating technology should be within his possibilities.His idea was to add such a device to his arsenal, increasing his flying abilities and offensive capabilities trough clever use of the device. 

Other then that he knew Shin would train even harder as soon as he was up again and Alph thought that Shin would benefit from wearing devices that acted as weights by creating localized areas of increased gravity and the ship's training room would also benefit from such technology, training under a heavier gravity would be heavily straining but the increase of their powerhouses should be exponential but since it could also have adverse effects on the ship he needed to run it by Jessie first.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2009)

*On The Dark Justice...*
All of the senior staff officers sit in Garrick's office including, V, Lt. Commander Gilmont, Chief Lt. Clemens, Lt. Hawthorne, Ensign Prince, and Chief Petty Officer Corona ampog others. Newly minted Captain, Zane Garrick. the burly Marine sits behind his desk smoking a cigar reading a file that had just ben sent in from Marine HQ. 

"Okay listen up maggots! Since most of the major Marine assets are currently deployed at Marineford for the impending war with Whitebeard, our resources are stretched to the limit..." and at this he clenches his right fist in visible anger. Garrick had made it no secret that he wished he was there at the front lines for the war, "WELL! We got the fuckin' leftovers!" he bellows angrily. 

He throws a packet of info at each officer and grimaces as if it pains him to do so, "We've been ordered to sail to the kingdom of Evermore. The ruling royal family, the Moridins have been threatened by a massive revolt under the guise of a socialist revolution but Marine intelligence indicates that its just a front for revolutionary anarchists who are sympathetic with the cause of Dragon..." several of the Officers narrow their eyes at the utterance of that name and squirm slightly.

"Our mission is too put down the revolt by any means necessary and secure the safety of the royal family. In the packets that I've given you are the profiles of the principle troublemakers involved. There are four of them who lead the rebel forces jointly and they each have well trained personal fighters under their service. Two of the leaders are holed up in the rebels command base and the other two are leading a massive army which is currently amassing for a final strike against the capital." 

"Hawthorne and   V, the two of you will lead a squad to infiltrate the rebel command base and destroy it. Gilmont I want you to lead a majority of our forces to protect the capital gates from the impeding rebel invasion. Corona this is your lucky day because Clemens tells me that you want to to be on the front lines well you got it! You and I are going to infiltrate the rebel army and assassinate the two rebel leaders in command. Clemens and Prince the two of you will protect the royal family within the castle itself. There are rumors that the rebels have moles placed within the families inner circle. These are our goals and we haven't succeeded until we've wiped out the entire rebel force. ANY QUESTIONS!?" he asks loudly. 

*Aadvent Island...*
As The Infinite Injustice sails away out of the frigid docks of the winter resort island many of the Unnamed crew breath a sigh of relief. The entire stay on the island felt less like a vacation and more like a terrible ordeal which of course was the point considering who there host had been.

In the medical bay Shin lays on a bunk heavily bandaged. MJ is in an adjacent room mixing several healing compounds, she has pretty much done everything in her power to treat Shin and now its up to him to heal. Suddenly a trash can in the corner starts to wriggle violently next to Shin bedside. A top hat thrusts itself out of the lid and a short and squat man in a flannel sweater and glasses grins at Shin, "I finally got you kid!" Attachan exclaims delightedly, in his hands he holds a camera. Why or how long he was in the trash can for should be left unsaid. 

"FIRE!!" he yells pointing the camera at the unconscious Shin. The light bulb lights up and Attachan laughs then he dives out the adjacent porthole. 

Several days later...
"Why is the picture blacked out? Did you leave the lens cap on again?" asks a Marine Commodore. 

Attachan facepalms and shakes his head. "Goddamn lenscaps...." he mutters to himself under his breath.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 23, 2009)

On *The Dark Justice*

"Corona this is your lucky day because Clemens tells me that you want to to be on the front lines well you got it! You and I are going to infiltrate the rebel army and assassinate the two rebel leaders in command"

"Yes sir."Maxi spoke up with a beaming voice, he would get his chance to fight sight by sight with the strongest man he had ever seen, the bloodbath the two would create......He could not wait to see that happen.
Those bright blue eyes of his were set upon Clemens and he flashed her a small smile, he would thank her later but without privacy this was the most he could do at the moment.

_On the Infinite_

Hearing a noise, M.J. checked up on Shin. Though she heard a splashing sound she didn't see anything in the room but there was an open porthole that the darkhaired doctor promptly closed it.With a freshly batch of salve she started removing the bandages around Shin's torso before applying it with care."This kid is such a pain, patching him up swallows up most of my time."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 23, 2009)

-With De-

Where was I supposed to meet the others again? He completly forgot what he said, not that it made any sense anyways, I still don't have any food. Or booze. Oh that's right, we agreed to meet East. Although that's pretty vague. I wonder why Freddy had us meet there?

-With Freddy and Gonzalez somewhere West, a few hours later-

"Didn't De say to meet up South, Freddy Teddy?"

"I really can't remember. Did you have a good time today?"

"Sure did! I got to go on the Ferris Wheel! Other mermaids would kill to do that. I love Ripple Island!"

"I glad you liked it. The Ferris Wheel went 20 feet high. Made of aluminum. Operated by 10 people cranking it. Their wages are .1 beli every revolution."

"You're rambling again. What did I say about the rambling?"

"Sorry." He hung his head in shame.

-With De-

He was at the Eastern shore line.

Where are they? He looked around but didn't see anyone. However, he did see a small canoe with a paddle in it, Looks like I need to go more East. He hopped into the canoe and started paddling away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

"Well," Prince muttered to himself. "Sounds interesting. I wonder how it's going to go down." He quickly glances at Clemes, who is keeping calm, but Prince can see the well contained smugness behind her posture. _So what does that mean...._ Prince thinks to himself. _What does it mean....._


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 23, 2009)

-With Freddy's skin and Gonzalez-

"Where could De possibly be?" Gonzalez asked.

"I don't know. We've checked the whole town twice. Maybe he got captured by a bounty hunter or the marines or an enemy or someone." He said. He had been breathing heavy for awhile and now he put his hands on his knees and rested.

"Are you okay Freddy Teddy?"

"Yeah. I'm fine. My blood sugar is at the perfect level. My blood pressure is a bit high but nothing lowering sodium won't take care of. My heart rate is-"

"You've answered the question."

"Right. I just get carried away. Anyways, carrying around your weight all day is making me tired." This was a lie. In truth, his skin had been away from the rest of his body for too long. He needed to get back to it. The problem was he didn't know where it was.

"What!? Are you calling me fat!? Put me down!"

"Wait, no, I didn't mean it like that-"

"Put me down!" She demanded a second time.

"Look I'm sorry. I just meant that carrying someone around all day isn't the easiest thing to do."

"That's okay then. I forgive you."

"Can mermaids even get fat?"

-With De, three days later-

He rowed all the way to a different island. on the way there, he realized what he was doing, but it was a challenge for him. He couldn't quit half way through. He landed in a jungle with tons of exotic animals and plants he had never seen before.

Hello? He whispered. He didn't know why he whispered, Hello!? This time he yelled, Anyone here!? He could hear heavy foot steps moving fast in his direction. He took the sword chucks off his back to get ready. Then the beast he heard entered his sight.

It was a colossal sized Gorilla. It had to be at least 20 feet tall. It pounded it's chest and made a loud, harsh grunt.

Sound Acceleration! 

"Hello," it said, "My name is Prometheus. I'm jolly glad to meet your acquaintance. Who might you be?"

De was speechless. He had seen a lot but nothing like this. Uhh, talking monkey?

"Talking Monkey? That's quite an unusual name. Where might you be from?"

I think I'm going to eat my hat now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

_On the Wave Skimmer, headed for Firery Island....._

Kent and Jorma met up at the Wave Skimmer after a few hours in town to get some shopping done.

"Food," Jorma listed. "Clothes, a map, some more materials for my special pellets....."

"Weights." Kent said, plopping down onto the Wave Skimmer.

"What?"

"Weights," Kent said simply. Lots of people use weights. Theres this one Marine Captain, Garrick, and this awesome pirate named Bolt....they sound really cool, so I got some. They help me train. I put them on, and they get me stonger and faster quicker."

"Weights?" Jorma asked.

"Yup," Kent replied, strapping them on. They were simple black weights, one for eack wrist and one for each ankle. "They're really cool. Experimental technology, funded by some Noble family...Du Mortis, I think. They expand and contract with me, so I can keep them on when I change points." He looked up at Jorma. "Cool, huh?"

"But," Jorma said. There's no way you had the money to buy those."

"So?"

"You stole them?"

"Yeah. So? C'mon, lets get going. I wanna see the roller coasters." Kent hopped on board, and Jorma shook his head.

"What am I going to do with you?...."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 23, 2009)

-With De-

The pair went back to Prometheus' living quarter, which was just a really big cave. He gave De some really big food that he couldn't even finish. Something that has never happened before. The two sat down in really big chairs at a really big table.

"I'm jolly glad I found someone like you to help me."

Help you? Why? I'm outta' here.

"I gave you jolly food that's why." De was quiet, "These jolly short we call Mini-Demons ambushed the rest of us and are coming for me next. But with your jolly helpful help, I can fight them off."

Us as in who?

"The rest of my jolly kind. Colossal-Demons."

There's more of you? ...Sorry, I'm weak. Can't help you. I'm outta' here.

"Wait, you have jolly harmful weapons don't you? I'm sure you can fight a few of them."

-With Freddy and Gonzalez, 3 days before De met Prometheus-

They went to a populated bar and asked around for info on where Liz was. They figured even if De was nowhere to be found, they could still try to find Liz.

"Do you know where a girl named Liz is?" Freddy asked one of the people sitting in the back of the bar, near the entrance.

"Liz who? I know 5 of them."

"I don't know."

"What does she look like?"

"I don't know. All I know is that she's crazy and she visited Dux awhile ago.

"If you're going to be that vague, take your pretty mermaid friend and-wait? Pretty mermaid friend?" The whole bar was silent. They turned around to see her, "Sure I know who Liz is and where she is," he laughed, "Just hand her over."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 24, 2009)

The dirt continues to lift James higher and higher into the air, "Come on, he can't even move! Someone hit him! Not like-I need it or anything..." James shouts though he is too high for them to actually hear him. 

Bolt walks forward at Miakal, spinning his sai, "Look, we really don't have time for this so just tell us where our captain is." He slashes the air as he stops spinning his weapons. Miakal ignores him, "HEY!" Suddenly a pillar of dirt shoots up from under Bolt sending him flying backwards. 

He flips and lands, "Fine, we can do it that way too!" He charges forward, "STILL UP HERE!" Bolt ignores James and continues his rush, he gets close enough, and slashes his sai. Miakal loses his control of the dirt raising James to draw his sword and block the attack, "Finally! Wait..." As the dirt stops its motion he begins to plummet to the ground. 

Miakal is busy blocking Bolt's attacks, using his dirt to get a cheap shot in on him every chance he could. The two so busy that they don't notice the pirate falling from the sky, "Orangutan Dive!" He switches into Orangutan Point and sticks his arms out, making him fall quicker. 

Miakal slashes the ground, sending dirt into the air, some hitting Bolt in the eye, "An opening?" He says, ready to strike Bolt. As he moves in for the attack James, who is right above them now, switches into Gorilla Point, "Gorilla Fists!" He slams his fists into Miakal.

"Hah! That'll take care of him!" He says proudly, "I was just about to finish him!" Bolt points his sai at James. Suddenly a wave of dirt knocks them both over, *"Huh?"* Miakal stands, blood dripping down his forehead. 

"How the hell did you survive!" James shouts, enraged, "Oh, I used the dirt I kicked at him to cushion the impact." James glares at Bolt, "It was all your fault! I would have had him if you didn't interfere!" Bolt glares right back, "You'd be in space if it weren't for me getting you down!"


----------



## EPIC (Jan 24, 2009)

Makaousu Meeting-
James and Ororo slammed the double doors as they walked into the meeting, and they were mad. They walked next to their masters, James next to Anglora, and Ororo next to Darver, both with uneasy expressions on their face. Seemingly, they didn't want to be bothered with...

On The Dark Justice-
Silva stood next to Clemens with a blank expression. Specifically, he had no idea what was going on, but was waiting for any orders Clemens might've had for him,"Umm...What should I do?" he said,"Am I needed for anything?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 24, 2009)

*The Infinite...*
The Pirate ship had been on open water for several hours since departing Aadvent. Jessie walks towards Annie's workshop to ask if she has any metal left that The Gunslinger had provided her with to create her ankle weights. The girl had gone to Annie's cabin but she wasn't there, nor was she in the galley. 

The do not disturb sign is on the workshop door meaning that Annie is busy but its been several hours and Annie hasn't made a peep, not even to go to her cabin or get a bite to eat. Jessie puts her ear to the door and listens intently, Annie is notorious for throwing fits when someone interrupts her work. The sound of silence meets Jessie's ear and she narrows her eyes, that's odd there's no sound of machine work inside she thinks to herself. "Oh well let her bite my head off I don't care..." mutters Jessie. 

*KNOCK! KNOCK! KNOCK!* A minute passes and there is no answer. Jessie knocks again, "Hey Annie could you open up!" hollers Jessie, still no answer. "I'm comin' in Annie you better not have any traps in there!" yells Jessie, same old Annie always playing pranks she thinks. The door knob is locked and won't budge but Jessie applies a fraction of her strength and forces the door lock open. Everything inside is dark and quiet as a mouse. Jessie takes one experimental step forward looking for traps. *CLICK!* 

Suddenly a ball of gel fall downward from the ceiling over Jessie's head. The Shipwright nimbly rolls away as the gel hits the floor, expanding into a gelatinous glob. "Hah! You missed Annie!" remarks Jessie proudly. *CLICK! * A cloud of white dust explodes out of the wall behind Jessie and covers her from head to toe sticking to her like glue. Then a pile of feathers falls from the ceiling covering her all over like a glorified chicken. Jessie sighs and spits out a bunch of feathers from her mouth, "HAHA! VERY FUNNY ANNIE THE JOKES ON ME!! NOW HELP ME GET THIS OFF!" No answer, Jessie looks around the darkened workshop, "ANNIE!?"

Suddenly a figure walks out of the shadows, "What who is this here in my Master Annie's workshop. I am Led the strongest who will beat you in many ways of easiness! I am protector of this room the strongest!!" The cyborg Led, now dressed in a butlers outfit walks towards Jessie threateningly. Annie had rebuilt Led with Alph's help and made certain obvious modifications except they couldn't fix the broken English.  *"BAM BAM..."* *WHAM!* Jessie punches Cyborg Led in the face sending him flying into the opposite wall, "Oh shut up!" exclaims Jessie. 

Cyborg Led's head pops up like a jack in the box and swings around on a coil, "Led is strongest, Led is strongest, Led is strongest, Led is strongest..." it continues repeating over and over again. 

Ten minutes later Jessie appears on deck with a frantic look on her face. She's covered in feathers and is out of breath. The girl runs towards Alph who is at the wheel, "ALPH ANNIE IS GONE. I SEARCHED THE WHOLE SHIP. LOOK WHAT I FOUND!!"  

Jessie hands the Android a folded piece of paper which reads...

_I had to take care of some personal business guys, sorry but it just had to be done. I'll try and come back if I can but don't hold out your hopes. Jessie can have my cabin, and Alph can have my tools. Oh and please take good care of Muffin. Thanks guys its really been fun.

Sincerely Annie _

_*Somewhere else...*_
Annie sits in her new boat. The tiny craft skims across the waves and the sail billows with wind and on the side of the ship, scrawled in hastily written words is _Cutie Pie 2_. 

Annie smiles as she feels the sea breeze hit her face and she examines the Log Pose on her wrist, brought over from the original Cutie Pie, then she looks at a map, thinking carefully to herself. Next to her seat are the files given to her by Hawthorne containing all intel currently available on these mysterious Makaosu. 

With a pencil she circles an Island of interest, and adjusts course. Now the hunting begins and the years of training kicks in automatically. She's tracked so many targets in the past far across the Blues and the Grand Line that its second nature to her, in fact for the first time in months Annie feels her old self slowly resurface. 

"I'll find you fella..." she mutters to herself. Somewhere on Wyaton Island James inclines his head towards the ocean and just looks blankly at the horizon for several minutes not really knowing why.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 24, 2009)

"Tell your brother I said hi! Be sure to come back my dear Annie,the position of my first bride is still open." He yells to the gunslinger as she boarded her new ship. Jun and Rek wave at her as she leaves port.


"I guess that's that." Rek mutters to himself. "Let's go to sleep, my dear Jun. We'll need some rest for the journey ahead. We'll be sailing at dawn as well." The two leave the docks, and head back to the hotel they were staying at.

"I'm surprised you didn't join her." Jun says. "If I remember correctly you fought the gunblader alongside the gunslinger 2 years ago." 

Rek chuckles as then stops walking, looking at the moon above. "Indeed we did, and we were lucky to survive. That man is a dangerous adversary, much like his father." He then turns to Jun, still smiling. "It's cold tonight, you should wear this." Rek takes off his purple coat and puts it on Jun's back. Her chonsgam was designed for fluidity in battle, not for cold nights in a winter island. 

Jun blushes slightly, but makes sure Rek doesn't notice." My thanks." She says to him. "Still, if he is such a powerful foe, why would you leave Annie to fight against him?"

Rek chuckles again, seemingly amused at Jun's questions. "A little jealous, eh?"

Jun's eyes widen in surprise. "I AM NOT!" she retorts.

"I can't keep trying to be the knight in shining armor, my dear Jun. This prince has failed that princess many times already, and I?d rather not fail her again. Besides, that princess can fend for herself, and if it becomes too much for her, then her knights will come to her rescue, especially the ugly, smoking one . " Rek looks at the mast of the Infinite Justice towering alongside the other ships at the docks. "Yes, that princess has her knights to save her."


_The Next Day_

The entire Monarch crew stepped into the fully repaired Windy Dirge. Jessie and the Overkills did an excellent work, and even Matyr remarked on how good of a job they did. 

"Where do we head, milord?" Ruru asks his master, who seemed a bit aloof today, more so than usual.

"Milord?"

Rek still didn't answer, and simply continued to stare into the icy waters below. 

"Allow me." Jun tells the old butler, sucker punching Rek.

"A tad uncalled for, don't you think, my dear Jun?" Rek asks her with a hint of sarcasm in his voice. "Anyway, we head to marine outpost Ika, near Tori. I've some questions to ask the local marines on Uno." 

Cass and Elza look at Rek, confused. They had no idea who this Uno was, or why Rek was interested in this person. "Rekkie-poo, who's Uno?" Elza asks. Rek smirks as he stands up from the floor and dusts off his coat. "Uno is leader of Nihon Hagyaku." Rek tells them, leaving them more confused. "To put it simply, Uno wants to free the former nation of Nihon from Government control, and has done a lot of outrageous things to do this." Cass and Elza nod, though they still don't understand.

"Well, then, let's not keep Uno waiting, eh? Set course for Ika island."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 24, 2009)

_*1 Year ago/The Du Mortis Mansion...*_
Annie angrily packs her belongings into her satchel. Her father words echo in her mind, only several hours ago, _"They activated him into the field. My very own son but my hands are tied I have too much at stake at this point to do anything about it. Promise me you won't mention this to her..."_ 

Annie looks over at a photo of herself standing alongside Lord Bartle and Rek. She balls her fists feeling her anger well up into her body, then she throws the picture at the wall shattering the metal frame to pieces. "They're all the same!" she hollers. The Gunslinger puts on her leather jacket and exits her room, slamming the door behind her. Within a minute she reaches Lord Bartle's personal office and doesn't even bother to knock, instead kicking open the door. 

The Gunslinger eyes Bartle with an emotionless stare. "How long have you been speaking with that bastard? Hiding it from me all this time eh?" she asks bluntly. 

"All you Nobles are just the same. A bunch of goddamn self centered meglomaniacs. Well Milord..." she says Milord with thick sarcasm and bows mockingly, "You're going to find out where those sons a bitches have my brother....NOW!"  

*Fiery Island...*
"I SWEAR I'M GONNA HUNT YOU DOWN TRIXIE AND YOU'RE GONNA PAY!!!" bellows Flynn as he treads water watching his very own ship being sailed away by Trixie. "Goddamn double crossing bitch!" he slaps the water in raw fury with his remaining good arm. 

"Flynn grab hold!" exclaims Usagi. The giant Panda leans over the edge of the docks with his bamboo staff outstretched into the water. Flynn swims over and grabs the staff, Usagi pulls up Flynn who flops to the floor in a depressed heap, he blankly stares into the horizon as their boat disappears. The fact that he had trained Trixie and taught her all the tricks of the trade, even caring for her, makes the betrayal hurt even worse. 

"Everything that we worked for Usagi...its all gone now. We needed that money dammit!" Flynn gets to his feet and looks around the docks anxiously. "We need to jack a boat now and follow that bitch!" 

Usagi nods and calmly rubs his chin while staring out at the water. He removes a wine jug from his belt and uncorks it, "Want some? It'll help warm you up," offers Usagi. Flynn immediately turns on Usagi with a crazed look, "ARE YOU FUCKING INSANE!! WE NEED TO GET BACK OUR MONEY. HOW CAN YOU THINK ABOUT DRINKING AT A TIME LIKE THIS!!"  

Usagi ignores Flyn's tirade and takes a giant swig from the bottle and wipes his snout, "Ahhh....that hits the spot," he then corks back the bottle and secures it to his belt and then eyes Flynn, "Flynn, life giveth and life taketh, this is what the monks taught me. All we can do is adapt to what life presents us with. It does no good to scream like this."

"What the fuck does that mean!? Listen if you're just gonna go all fortune cookie on me then I'm gonna get a boat my..."

Suddenly Usagi interjects and stares seriously at Flynn, "You think that I don't want to get to Trixie just as badly as you do? She may have the first real lead to my past and I'm not going to lose it but first we need to get you to a doctor," Usagi points at the gunshot wound in Flynns shoulder not to mention his own wounds, "After we're healed then we can secure a boat. It'll be simple to follow our ships Log Pose heading...we'll get Trixie one way or another." 

Flynn sighs, slightly annoyed that the Panda is making sense, "I hate it when you're right. Oh fuck it! I guess you have a point. I can barely move my right arm anyway. I've got some pocket money left and it should cover a visit to the doctor and not a good one mind you but I suppose it'll do..."  Flynn and Usagi make their way towards the dock exit but suddenly an angry mob of people head their way and block the exit. At the lead of the mob are a squad of men in uniforms, wielding metal clubs and swords, they all glare at Flynn and Usagi.  

"THAT'S THEM OFFICERS. THEY STOLE OUR MONEY!!!" shrieks an old woman. The officers draw their weapons and stride towards the two comrades. Flynn shakes his head, "Wanna run by me again that quote about how life giveth and life taketh?" he asks the Panda.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 24, 2009)

_*1 Year ago/The Du Mortis Mansion...*_

The Gunslinger eyes Bartle with an emotionless stare. "How long have you been speaking with that bastard? Hiding it from me all this time eh?" she asks bluntly. 

"All you Nobles are just the same. A bunch of goddamn self centered meglomaniacs. Well Milord..." she says Milord with thick sarcasm and bows mockingly, "You're going to find out where those sons a bitches have my brother....NOW!"  

Bartle sighs deeply. He had hoped something like this would never happen, especially how well things were going for everyone.

"Ye'r broder...lass... fer'give me, but it's too late fer i'm. He's past da point of no return, I'm afreid..."

Underneath the luxurious mansion, Rek labored alone inside a massive forge, constructed specifically for his use. It was quite recent, having been only completed days ago.

"No..it lacks the proper shine..." Rek says, throwing away a glistening diamond from a muk-ridden work table, onto a pile of diamonds rising to the roof. Many of the diamonds had chunks of various stones and metals, from quartz to steel, pointing out of them, while others were nearly flawless. The young noble was clad in not in his usual flamboyant purple coat, but in mere worker's clothes. His hair draped on his back, unkept and messy. 

 "Let's try it again with coal." Rek picks up a piece of coal from a pile of rocks lying next to his table, and clenches it with his two hands. "Diamond Blessing." Seconds later the piece of coal turns into a diamond in every aspect, save for its color. "A failure once again." He throws the diamond at the pile, and goes back to work, this time with a piece of granite.

There was a tray of tea set on top of a cart next to the door, but it simply laid there. The cart had been sitting in the same place for hours, untouched by Rek.

Ruru knocks on the door, but Rek does not answer. The loyal butler enters the room anyway, well aware of the work Rek was doing. He looks at the tray of tea, and sighs. "He hasn't even touched it yet." He looks at Rek, who throws another imperfect diamond onto the pile of rejects. "Milord...."


_Present Day, The Windy Dirge_

Rek sits inside his study, flipping through the pages of one of his books. It was a miracle that so many of his manuscripts and relics survived, though there were some that were destroyed during the crash. "Ryahahaha." Rek laughs, looking at an illustration of a diamond in his book. 

Inside the engine room, Matyr, in a wheelchair inspects the work done by Jessie and the Overkills, and is simply stunned. "They actually made it better." He exclaims, marvelling at how the steam engines were operating at twice the normal efficiency.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

I had to take care of some personal business guys, sorry but it just had to be done. I'll try and come back if I can but don't hold out your hopes. Jessie can have my cabin, and Alph can have my tools. Oh and please take good care of Muffin. Thanks guys its really been fun.

Sincerely Annie 

Alph read the note and slowly shook his head, the artificially black haired android could already calculate how much trouble the crew would be having, not to mention the fact he had grown fond of the gunslinger during his time on board but Alph wasn't the kind of android that would let his emotions get the upperhand and right now he was just acting reasonable and was considering how much of an danger they would be in if they ran into a powerful enemy right now.Two of their stronger and more experienced crewmembers were gone now, Well Annie had, perhaps only temporarily but still, left the crew while their dimwitted swordsman was currently lying in the medical ward and it would take several days at least to get him walking again.

"We should call a meeting, maybe someone knows where she went."

Somewhere in the Grand Line

We focus upon on not just a single large and impressive pirateship, but an actual fleet of them. A small fleet though with only six ships but still impressive for pirate standards. All of the ships had a Jolly Roger raised next to another flag. That other flag belonged to the former independant nation of Nihon.Though not all of the pirates on those ship were from, or their ancestors, were from Nihon the majority was and the was created by those surviving warriors of that last great war that tore the nation apart right before it ended up controlled by the WG government.

This control lasts till this day, the former powerful and proud nation now reduced to being a colony that provides the WG nations with their things like silk clothing and Sakura trees for their gardens.It was no secret that the most beautiful of Sakura trees were those that grew in Nihon.
This particular crew's goal was to have their captain replace on of the Yonkou, with a power like that they would smash the oppressors of their glorious nation and make it independence once again.

On the commander's ship the captain of this crew was busy training his swordfighting skills, with a blindfold on he was defending himself against a large group of opponents, all of them were circling around him and were firing weapons like Flintlocks and bows at him and the captain blocked each and every attack like it was nothing.

"Commander!"One voice spoke up loudly and the training session was cut short as the group dispersed leaving the commander alone with his second in command."We have just received word from Nihon Hangyaku."The darkhaired and darkblue men's kimono wearing, like it was custom for the samurai on board, told his captain.Who was wearing a fancier and white and red version of the clothing.
"They requested assistance on Ika island, they are making a stand against the WG and...."But the second in command was cut off.

"We will do no such thing, those fools will die there and won't take us along with them."Yoh Asakura replied."They should've been merged into our crew but they didn't want to take the patient route and they will learn that it takes the strength of a Yonkou to free a nation under the control of the WG."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 24, 2009)

_1 year ago..._
"Ye'r broder...lass... fer'give me, but it's too late fer i'm. He's past da point of no return, I'm afreid..." replies Bartle. 

"Past the point of no return?" mutters Annie. Her face becomes red with anger and she feels an inner fury that she has never felt before as she hears Bartle's words. She kicks one of the luxurious and grand looking chairs placed in front of Bartle's desk, causing it to hit a wall, the legs breaking in two. Annie leaps to the top of the Nobleman's desk in a burst of movement and points her gold revolver at his face.

"YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT HIM YOU BASTARD!!" bellows Annie, her eyes watering, "THEY TOOK HIM AND ME AWAY AND TURNED US INTO KILLERS! BUT I CHANGED AND SO CAN HE! SO DON'T YOU DARE TELL *ME* THAT HE'S PAST THE POINT OF NO RETURN!!!!"  

Annie cocks the hammer of her revolver, her hand shaking, "You betrayed me and for that you'll never be forgiven..." she says bitterly. "And if you won't help me then go to hell!" Annie pulls the trigger but instead of hitting Bartle the bullet skims an inch past his face and shatters the grand window behind him. Annie turns around and walks out of Bartle's office in the darkest mood she's ever been in.

*On the Infinite...*
Jessie feels her spirits deflated as she the realization dawns on her that Annie is possibly gone for good. Jessie had become good friends with the Gunslinger and almost felt a sisterly bond with her. She had never had a sister and Annie came the closest to that role. Jessie stares at Annie's snipers room up at the top of the central mast and sighs remembering how she had helped build it herself for her...

When Alph suggests calling a meeting Jessie nods, "Yeah good idea but Annie didn't even tell me where she was going. Maybe she told Shin but he's out of it..." she mumbles.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 24, 2009)

On the Infinite-

Tatsu joins the conversation between the two crewmates and gets a quick briefing, "Annie's gone?" he says in disbelief. She had been one of the first two people that formed the crew with him. She had also helped to free him from his horrible imprisonment in that evil circus, "We have to find her..." 

With Shin in the condition he is in and Annie missing Tatsu knew he would have to step in as a sort of captain figure, though he wasn't too sure he could fill that position too well, "Tell the others of the situation, I'll go check on Shin, I'm sure he knows something about this."

Not too far away-

A small boat floats nearer and nearer to the Infinite Injustice's current position, the rider will be there by night. He fidgets with a drum beat, trying to get it right, but he just doesn't like the way it sounds.


----------



## the_sloth (Jan 24, 2009)

Rex walks back, rubbing some rum off of his mouth grinning.  "Now tat really hit ta spot."  He then stops in his tracks, and observes what is happening to his comrades.  

Bolt and James are not only fighting themselves again, but they are fighting a Dirt Samurai.  And then there was the long green thing starting to wrap around himself.  "Uh oh."  It began squeezing tighter and tighter and it gets harder to breath.  "Looks like I've found myself in a bind."

"Angel's Blight."
Suddenly, there is an explosion on the skin of the snake, and it releases its hold on Rex.
"Trial of Body!"
Eve pounces forward, spinning her spear, and thrusts the animal in the head, sending it flying back.  Rex falls onto his knees, coughing a little blood up.  Belle walks over and looks down on him.

"You found yourself "in a bind."  Really?  Does it look like the time to make jokes?"
"Dorererereme!  What can I say?" 
He dusts himself off and picks up his guitar.
"I'm an entertainer."

The green thing rubs the burn mark the explosion caused and stares back at the trio.  "Argh!  Do you realize what you've done!?"
"Let me ask you something, lass.  Do you?"
"What are you talking about?
"Angel's Glare."
A flash of white light blinds Miki.
"ARGH!!!!"
In her confusion, she morphs back in to her human form.
"Trial of Morals!"
Eve drops down form above, and hits Miki right in the collar bone.  A loud cracking noise could be heard and she was sent straight into the ground.  Rex walks up, tuning his guitar and looking down at her.
"I must say, you were quite the interesting opponent.  I've never seen a person that could turn into a cucumber."
"Its a ..... snake....."
She closes her eyes and falls unconscious.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 24, 2009)

_1 year ago..._

Rek runs out of the basement forge, covered in muk and dirt. "It's perfect...perfect!" He yells like a madman, tracking mud all over the hallways. He bumps into Ruru, still raving that it's perfect. "Milord! What's happened to you?" He asks, concerned.

Rek takes out a medium sized stone from his pocket and puts it infront of Ruru's face. "Look! It's perfect!" He yells. Ruru takes a closer look at the stone, and sees that it is as his young master proclaims. 

The stone was a diamond, cut in a perfect, pyramidic shape. It was sparkling brightly, with rainbow colors shining inside it. It was as if it held a rainbow inside its core. After showing Ruru the stone, he continues to run around the halls, until finally he enters his room.

"It's perfect! It's perfect!" Rek continues to yell. He strips off every piece of clothing in his body and enters his bathroom, stilll raving that it was perfect.

Annie cocks the hammer of her revolver, her hand shaking, "You betrayed me and for that you'll never be forgiven..." she says bitterly. "And if you won't help me then go to hell!" Annie pulls the trigger but instead of hitting Bartle the bullet skims an inch past his face and shatters the grand window behind him. Annie turns around and walks out of Bartle's office in the darkest mood she's ever been in.

Bartle rises from his seat, a depressed look on his face. Everything was going perfectly fine, and then this happens. He opens a drawer underneath his desk, which contained a white dendenmushi with the family symbol imprinted on its shell, as well as that of Everett industries. It only answered to one other dendenmushi, one Bartle never wished to contact. "Ah'm afreid da worse case scenario was in fact da most probable one. We 'ave no choice." As he closes the dendenmushi, his son rushes into his study, fresh from the bathroom clad only in a purple bathrobe.

"Father, father, look!" Rek raises the diamond he made infront of his father. "Tonight, father. Tonight's the night." Bartle tries to speak, but is unable to as he watches his beloved son dance around like he's the happiest man in the world. "Father, I've already ordered Ruru to prepare everything." Rek says happily. 

Bartle sighed.The young noble notices that his father does not share his enthusiasm. The shattered window was strange as well. "Something the matter, father? And why is the window broken." He asks. "It's nothing lad, nothing. I was just practicing mah manly sword swings again." Bartle insures his son, trying his best to smile. "A'm just shocked, is all. It's not every day a noble chooses ta propose rather dan pick 'is wife off da streets, ya know." Rek hugs his father, happy that he has accepted it. "I shall tell mother after I get dressed. She will be so thrilled!" Rek runs off, leaving his father alone. 

The elder noble walks up to his desk, and crushes it with his fist.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

"Right, Well. Time ta be endin this." Rex put his guitar over his shoulder and walked over towards the samurai. "This is your last chance." Eve began to spin her spear. "We won't leave without Jason." Bolt and James were still arguing with each other. Trying to see who would take credit for beating the samurai.

"Ara. Ara." Miakal stood up, the dirt stopped moving. "Twenty yards from here. There is a group of statues. There is a statue of Ra holding a humans skull. Move it three feet to the left, you'll find a staircase." He began to walk off towards the dock. *"Where do you think you're going!?!?!?*" Bolt and James shout. 

"five against one. It's not a fair fight." He laughed. *"Damn it!!!"* Eve, James and Bolt had to be held back. "We know where Jason is! let's just got get him!" Belle shouted, Holding Bolt back. "Aye! It's best to just to be gettin cap and leavin!" He was using his strings to Hold Eve and James back. "LET US GO!!!!!" They all shouted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 24, 2009)

*The Island of Inverness*
It is evening time on the small island of Inverness. A small barely two person boat by the name of _Cutie Pie 2_ sits idle in the docks. Elsewhere, activity is high in the Crescent Moon Inn. It is here where sailors and the occasional Pirate come to relax and trade stories before moving on. Dancing girls sway back and forth in frilly dresses on a makeshift stage off to the side. Sailors whistle and ogle at the girls as they dance and in the corner a fellow plays a fast paced tune on a piano. Up at the front bar patrons laugh and talk animatedly. 

"Like wow so you're like a Pirate and stuff!?" asks a young girl who looks to be no older then 18. She has strawberry blonde hair and bright green eyes. The girl sits on a bar stool and wears a low cut, form fitting blouse and short skirt.

"Oh yeah honey! I been across the Grand Line wit' some of the best crews!" replies a stout middle aged Pirate with a scruffy salt and pepper beard, "So you like Pirates eh girl?" he asks as he leans closer to her from his stool, eyeing her with a predatory stare. Meet Oatis "Red" Redding, bounty: 12 Million.

The girl laughs shrilly, "Oh like fer sure I totally love like Pirates and all that kind of stuff ya know!" she replies with a chuckle, "I lived my whole life on this island and I'd just love to see the world ya know!"   she twirls her hair around and has a ditzy look on her face, totally ignoring the fixed stare of the Pirate. 

Oatis laughs, "Oh lass I'll show ya the world if ya want! HIMINININININI!!! Why don't you and me have this convo in a more secluded place. I can rent us one of the rooms upstairs." 

The girl blushes and giggles, she playfully slaps the hand of the Pirate, "Oh you! You're like such a go getter ain't ya!" she says with a mischievous chuckle. She draws closer to Oatis and smiles, "Sure we can do that and more..." she says seductively. Oatis smiles back and laughs. 

Ten minutes later in the love palace of Oatis Redding...
"PLEASE DON'T KILL ME!!!!!" yells Oatis in a blood curdling scream but the loud music down below most likely drowns out his screams. He lays flat on a bed in his boxer shorts, handcuffed to the bannister. In front of him the blond girl skips back and forth waving a bloody switchblade in her hands. 

"I'll ask you one more time. A pirate by the name of Darver Grenguo came to this island to resupply didn't he?"

"Yes I already told you!! He came to resupply but only stayed for a few hours !! before moving on!" replies Oatis. The girl nods, "Now tell me where this Darver was headed next?" 

"I DON'T KNOW!!" hollers Oatis. The girl stops skipping and shakes her head disapprovingly, "Liar..." she mutters, "I heard that you and some other Pirates tried to join but were shot down. You must have heard something from one of  Darver's crew on where they were next headed. Pirates like to talk a lot especially drunk ones."

"Hu...how do you know that!?" asks Oatis. The girl shrugs and smiles at Oatis, "Cause I just tortured the other three guys who tried to join Darver's crew and they all told me that you got really chummy with some of Darver's crewmates."  then she leans in with her switchblade and points it at Oatis' bare feet, "Here let me show you how I tortured your friends, it was a lot of fun."  Annie grabs his big toe and presses up the switchblade against it, "This little piggy went to market, and this little piggie bled!" she says with a laugh and starts cutting off the mans toe.

"WAIT I'LL TELL YOU EVERYTHING I KNOW. PLEASE NO MORE!!!!" yells Oatis with tears in his face. A half an hour later Annie walks towards her Cutie Pie humming to herself. She casually boards the vessel and then sets sail but not before tossing a bloody switchknife into the water.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 24, 2009)

_Wyaton.._
The sun was shining brightly on this beutiful Wyatonian day. Darver was standing in a rugged terrain, full of boulders and rocks. He was wearing a traditional karate-style out fit with a black belt. He had his eyes closed for a moment and then opened them. 

Aura began to surround Darver's hands as they gradually became fist. He held them up in a fighting stance and began to punch rapidly, sending a continuous stream of aura fist at different boulders. *"Rapid aura kobushi".* Darver said as the rapid aura punches hit numerous boulders, destroying them. [*Think of Kuma's hundred pad canon but instead, it's Darver's form of the attack with aura punches.*]

Next, Darver grabbed numerous boulders and hurled them into the air. They then began to free fall down towards Darver at an accelerated speed. Darver placed both of his hands across his chest like he was a running back protecting the football. Aura began to surround his body and became dense. *"Supreme aura goei!"* The boulders smashed on Darver body as the aura guarded him. He released the technique and went into his next phase of training.

Darver was then placing all of his focus on a particular boulder. He was some distance away from the boulder and he had both of his arms streched towards the boulder as if he was trying to move it mentally. Slowly, Darver's drak gray aura surronded the boulder. Darver began shaking as he tried to move the boulder with his aura alone. A river of sweat was flowing down his face. After about 5 minutes, the boulder finally budged. Darver continued to focus his aura on the boulder as he was now able to roll it around. Darver then lifted his arms slowly. The boulder also began to lift but it was only hovering a few inches above the ground. 

Darver then abandoned his focus and the boulder fell to the ground. The aura began to dissappear. Darver was breathing heavily as he also fell to the ground. Dusk was now upon the kingdom and the starry sky illuminatd the night. Darver continued to lay on the ground for about 20 minutes. He slowly got up and began a half-stride half-limp towards the palace. Even Darver was fatigued after an all day training session, something that was done on a regular bases. He was oddly upset about something though. Darver was dissappointed that he couldn't progress with the new technique he had been working on for weeks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 24, 2009)

On the Infinite-

Tatsu enters the room where Shin is being treated and sees that he is fast asleep. He sighs as he takes a seat, "Come on Shin, we need you awake now..." He sits there for a few hours, but eventually falls asleep in the chair.
The rest of the crew have also gone to sleep, though with difficulty caused by the thoughts of where their lost crewmate has gone. 

While the Unnamed Crew sleep, the small vessel reaches the Infinite Justice. The man slips on a mask with green swirls around on and then draws two drum sticks. He disconnects one of them revealing a hidden string inside it. he swings it around and then uses it as a grappling hook to climb up the side of the ship. As he makes his way up he takes out a small drum pad from his belt. He places it on the sides of the ship as he gets up.

He gets onto the deck and then starts to toss the drum pads randomly around, on the mast, the cabins, and other places as well. He takes two drum sticks out and spins them around a few times, "Lets get this over with..." He sharply hits them together three times causing every drum pad that he set on the boat to explode, shaking the whole ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 24, 2009)

On the Infinite...
Jessie sits in Annie's snipers room looking at Muffin, Annie's pet panther cub play around on the floor. She stops in front of Jessie and stares at the girl with her bright amber eyes, *"Grow?"* the cub growls questioningly. 

Jessie chuckles, "Annie won't be back for I while I think Muffin," she says dejectedly. 

*BOOOOM! BOOOOOM! BOOOOOM! 
*
"HOLY ODA!!" Jessie literally jumps out of her chair as the floor shakes and vibrates with intensity and the raw sound hits her ears full blast. She falls to the floor and clutches her sore eardrums, meanwhile Muffin yelps like an alleycat and bolts under Annie bed, shaking and quivering with fear. 

Jessie gets to her feet and regains her equilibrium. She quickly leans out the window and looks down below. A stranger clad in black stands on the deck twirling around two drum sticks. 

"HEY WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!?!?" yells Jessie. She busts open the door of the room and leaps down to the deck below landing with a thud. Jessie glares at the man strides towards him while cracking her knuckles, "You're about five seconds from a beatdown unless you tell me who you are!"  

*Somewhere in the New World...*
Jack sits in the small and cramped office aboard his personal boat enjoying a cup of hot coffee and reading over several files. On the desk is a picture frame with a photo depicting a much younger Jack holding the hands of a beautiful blond woman and smiling like a young fool. 

BERU! BERU! BERU! Jack's wrist den den mushi rings and he sighs, "No rest for the wicked..." he mutters to himself in a tired voice. "Go for Jack," he responds. 

*"Guess who popped up on the grid again?"*

Jack sighs again even louder,  "Who?" he mutters. *"Your son just busted two Cipher Pol divisions almost singlehandedly, the World Governemnt is in an uproar over it and the latest intel indicates that he's joined up with The Makaosu."*

Jack slams his head against his desk...*"Jack? Hey Jack?"* repeats the voice. "Yeah I'm here," mutters Jack, his head still laying on the desk. *"So what are you going to do about this?" *

"I'm gonna enjoy my cup of coffee, goodbye," replies Jack and he cuts off the line. He leans back in his chair and stares at the photo of his wife trying to imagine what she would say, "You know I can't do anything about this. I'm so close to achieving our goal," Jack sighs again, "Yes I know that she'll go after him when she finds out..."  Jack stares at his den den mushi and weighs his next move very carefully.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 24, 2009)

Wyaton-
Meanwhile, while Darver was focusing on new techniques, Ororo was in a forrest not too far from Darver's training area. Inside the forest, Ororo began to increase his muscle slowly and gradually, at the same time, he was trying to suppress it all back to its original size. He began to scream and roar in pain, but continued going. It almost seemed like the muscles were going to rip themselves apart, but they held strong. After hours of doing this, Ororo made a little progress. He was now able to do "*3x repression*." This repression technique allowed him to increase his muscle size then repressing while still maintaining the same amout of strength. He used the newly learned technique to punch a tree. The trees outer wooden shell burst into pieces, exposing the bare wood it solely concealed. Not only that, but Ororo was able to punch a small hole into the tree. Ororo tried to advance the technique, but failed and made his muscles to sore to continue. It was soon dusk and Ororo returned to the palace a little later than Darver.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 24, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

They arrived at the Group of Statues and spotted Ra, "So, that's him eh? He doesn't look so tough." James went into Gorilla Point and started to lift the statue, "Aye, he's only a wee bit giant." 

Belle sighed, "Jason, why did you have to mess around with these guys." She says eyeing the large fishmen holding the human skull, "Quit your complaining, we're going in!" She says as she walks down the staircase. James put put down the statue and follows her, then Bolt, Rex, and finally Belle. 

On the Infinite-

The masked man watched the young girl coming out and threatening him, "I'd go back to bed little girl, and leave me to the big boys." The said continuing to spin his sticks, "Oh, how could I forget, you can just call me The Drummer Assassin. Unfortunately I've been tasked with the job of killing your crew." He said adjusting his mask. When he wore that mask he seemed to be a different person than he usually was. 

Jessie ran forward at the man, and threw a strong punch. He instinctively ducked, even though it was just a little girl, but he felt the wind rush past his face. He then knew not to underestimate her. He kicked straight up sending her into the air and then leaped up after her, "Sorry girlie." He chucked her down to the ground and then drew a new pair of drum sticks. 

He pulled on them and revealed that there were hidden blades inside them. He went to finish off Jessie but was interrupted by the sound of, "Dragon's Fire!" And he was hit by a blast of fire and sent rolling backwards, "Jessie! Are you ok!" He stood up and put out the flames, "Well, this crew is full of suprises now aren't they." 
Tatsu glared at him, "Who are you!" He chuckled, "Am I gona' have to explain this to everyone of you guys? I'm the Drummer Assasin and..." He sharply hits his drum sticks together and a pad that was stuck to Jessies' back goes off sending both crew members backwards, "I'm here to finish this crew."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 24, 2009)

A few minutes ago on the_ Infinite Injustice_ 

The explosions that rocked the ship awoke M.J. from her nap, her head had been resting on her desk while she was siting in her chair but she shot right up after that disturbance.It took a while for her to regain her senses but she rushed to Shin to see how he was doing.

She found Tatsu sitting in a chair next to the bed, though the dragon Zoan was wide awake Shin was still sleeping as if he had no care in the world.It took a while for her to realize it but a piece of paper was stuck to her cheek and she promptly removed it."What the?!"She shook her head fiercely in attempt to clear her head of that semi-asleep daze.

"Tatsu, you check out what's going on with the ship."She told him as she quickly stepped over to Shin and checked up on the current state of the swordsman."I'll try and see if I can get him up and battleready, if it was a normal kid I wouldn't have considered this but there's nothing normal about this bonehead so I'll see what I can do."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2009)

"JASON!!!" Eve shouted, while walking down a staircase. "CAP!" Rex shouted. "JAAASSSSOOON!!!!" James shouted louder then everyone. "At least Chris isn't doing it.." Belle sweatdropped. "OII!!!!! JASON!!!! GET YOUR ASS OUT HERE!!!!!" Bolt screamed. "It's... It's like they want the enemy to know we are here."

"Ah?" Two people looked up. "It's cold." One of them responds. "Didn't you hear the shouts?" the other asks. "Fear not. It's just your imagination." The first responds. "But how can it be my imagination if you heard it." The second asks. "Hmm. I do not know." First man, Sixth Wing. Jaber Asal. Second Man Seventh Wing Mader Asal. Both men wear white vests, open. With loose white pants and yellow sandals.

Jaber has white hair with black stripes. Mader has Black hair with White stripes. They are the twins who are equal in power. The Asal Twins. "We should go and see who was yelling." Mader spoke. "Leave it, your imagination runs wild." Jaber responds. "These... These guys have been bugging me for hours..." Jason sweatdrops.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 24, 2009)

-With Jimi and Boston-

"What island are we going to anyways, Boston? I mean I need to know where I'm heading."

"I told ya fife times!"

"I can't understand you. If you were to talk normal then maybe-"

"Ya know I can't talk nomal! Stop insultin' me like tat' ya asshole!"

"And why can't you talk normal again?"

"Ya socked half ma teeth out! And ya'll pay for tat' one someday."

Jimi chuckled, "No, but really, where are we going again. I seriously forgot."

"Reapple Ishland!"

"Right, right."

-With De and Prometheus-

 The two were in the really big cave waiting for the mini-demons. They had been waiting for hours for them to come but there was no sign of them coming. De couldn't even hear anything.

"Those jolly evil things hadn't always been here you know."

Really?

"Yes really. One day about a month ago, some jolly big ship came out of the sky. Landed upside down. Then a whole swarm of jolly exotic animals came out. They've been growing jolly fast in number. But then those mini-demons came out. Started taking my jolly friends one by one. And now I'm the only one left."

Came from the sky!? You mean they came from Skypeia!?

"I don't know about that. As a matter of fact, never heard of Skypeia. Sounds like a jolly fun place though."

Just then De could hear tons of tiny foot-steps and little squeaks.

Get ready. They're coming.

"I'm jolly ready!" He flipped over his giant table and cowered behind it. De turned around and saw what he was doing.

What!? You're 20 feet tall. Fight like a man!

5 mini-demons came into the cave. They looked like a cross between a fox and a monkey. They were very short also. The tallest one came up just shy of De's kneecaps.

Look they're so cute! Hi mini-demon! One of them stood in front of De, Look at you. Your name from now on is Clunkers and you'll be my trusty pet. Hey, what's that in your hand?

The mini-demon jumped up to De's chest and put its little paw, with some seashell looking thing against it. Next thing De knew, there was an immense impact forced against his chest. It made De bend over and get on his knees.

That hurt Clunkers! What's wrong with you?

Clunkers made some loud, violent squeals and ran away with a limp arm.

Serves you right he said as he got back onto his feet.

Now another mini-demon walked-up to De.

Oh no. He was prepared to knock it away as it jumped. This one didn't though. It held its paw out, What is that seashell? he asked out loud. Then a flame came out of it and it started roasting De's leg, That's hot! De yelled as he used his other leg to kick away the mini-demon. It was sent flying out of the cave. De then turned around to see how Prometheus was doing, How are you holding up? 

"Uhh not too jolly well." He came out from behind his table,with his hands tied behind his back.

Some 2 foot fox thing tied up a 20 foot gorilla...

Now two mini demons started poking his leg with a stick, forcing him to march.

Now 2, 2 feet fox things are forcing a 20 foot gorilla to march to his doom...Maybe my friends are right. Maybe I am a crazy drunken bufoon. This can't be real.

A third mini-demon approached De and jumped up to De's chest. This time De tried punching the seashell, but nothing happened. The mini-demon didn't even fly back. The same sensation De had the last time, but more painful caused De to fly back. However, every bone in the Mini-Demons body turned to Jelly.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 24, 2009)

V turned towards Hawthorne and slipped a knife by his throat.  "You are going to obey my orders and do as I say or I will kill you.  If you make one mistake, I will kill you.  If you do anything that displeases me on this mission, I will you.  Understand?" 

Gilmont realized why Garrick had given him the mission that he did.  The rebel army was much more powerful than the royal army.  It was inevitable that the capital's gates would fall to the rebels.  Gilmont would most likely be killed due to his actions after the attack of his father.  Gilmont still didn't regret his actions.  "I'll show Garrick I can be a good marine.  I'll kill all of the attackers, even if I have to do it myself," Gilmont muttered, clenching his fists.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 24, 2009)

Sea Port Town: Northern Blue​

The time seemed to pass so slow for Salina, she keeps the pressure on the towels but she didn?t know how long Ranald would last with out medical help. After what seemed like an eternity James enters with the good doctor in toe. ?Now, now why such the rush young man? Is some one dying?? the Old doctor says as he being drug along by James. Looking back with a what the hell look James sharply replied ?You dumb ass old timer, I done told you six times yes a man is dying.?  The doctor looked a James with a blank stare as though the answer didn?t quite register. James rubs his free hand across his mouth as veins in his forehead begin to pop out.  Pulling a little harder he gets the doctor right in front of Ranald before he lets go his grip on the doc?s wrist. As the doctor came to a stop his gaze fell on the covered man before him. He adjust his glasses as his incompetent demeanor vanishes. ?My, this is a lot worse then I thought it was, I thought you were just exaggerating James.? He motions for Salina to move as he removes the towels from Ranalds body.

What he sees amazes him to no end. The wounds were the worst that this small port town doctor had ever seen. But that isn?t what garnered his attention, it seemed that the wounds were slowly knitting them selves back together. In his intern days back a the medical collage in the main land he had heard of this strange occurrence in people that had eaten Devil Fruits. He looked to James ?Has this young man eaten a Devil Fruit??  The question catches James off gaud. He takes his hat off with his left hand as he rubs through his hair with his right. ?Well Doc, that is why he was assigned here, some incident with a Devil Fruit in Lougetown.? James answer catches Salina off guard as she turns and stares at Ranald. The doctor sighed a bit as he reached down to his medical bag. ?Don?t worry about your friend here. His body is doing most of the work he?ll be a 100% in about a week. On his own at least but with this medicine and bandages that should be cut to about three days.  James puts his cap back on as he watches the old doctor pull a jar and some bandages out of his case. Three days James thought  Folding his arms over his chest he leans on the wall. Some time later the Doctor finishes and looks to James with a smile. ?Don?t move him for about three hours, then you can take him home.  He tips his hat to Salina who had now moved back to Ranald?s side then walks out of the bar.  

Cost Sol Delia: Southern Blue​
The storage rooms were as useless as useless can be to Victor. Nothing he could sell on the black market, no art. Just useless caches  of ammo, gunpowder and food supplies.  Grabbing a couple barrels of gunpowder Victor pours a line behind him as he walks out of the weapons storage. Outside the screams that filled the night were getting far and between signaling that his creatures would soon start to burn the town.  He made it back to the bodies of the marines that he had killed earlier as the first keg of gunpowder ran out. After discarding it he opens the cork on the other keg and continues to walk outside. After kicking the door off it?s hinges he takes three steps outside and starts to pour the rest of the gunpowder on the ground behind him. As the barrel empties he tosses it to the side and places his hands in his  long coat?s pockets. He pops his neck before he pulls a wooden match he had barrowed from a storage room. 

He places his thumb on the head of the match as he takes a deep breath  as he runs  his finger nail across it. It flares up as the smell of sulfur feels Victors nostrils. ?Ah, the smell of death and anarchy in the evening is so invigorating? He says as he drops the lit match on the small mound of gunpowder. The mound flares up and begins to quickly burn down the line that Victor had poured. He sticks his hand back into his coat?s pocket as the burning line enters the building. With a slight chuckle he walks off back toward the docks. As he turns back onto the main road the Marine?s HQ explodes into a fireball as the burning line of powder hits the open kegs that Victor had left in a pile. Soon the whole town is a blaze. Mean while his ghoulish creations are still at work looting the town and killing it?s inhabitants.  When Victor finally got back to the harbor his minions had already begun putting art and money in his row boat.

Victor Holds each painting up over his head so he can catch the light off the burning town. Paintings he liked he placed it back in the boat, anything he didn?t like he threw into the harbor. Some time later all but two of his creatures returned to him empty handed he looked to them blankly for a moment. ?Is your assignments completed? He ask coldly as he looks back to his ship. ?Yes master.? One of the creatures growled. A sinister smile crossed his lips as he looked back. In the distance he could hear footsteps and a dragging sound. Must be the captive Victor thought as he walks back up the stairs. He of course was correct he comes to a stop as his minions drop a wounded Marine at Victors feet. The marine struggles to his feet and brings his fist up in a defensive manner. Victor?s minions act like they are going to attack but Victor waves them down as he signals for the Marine to attack.

With little hesitation the Marine dose so. Victor easily dodges the marine?s sluggish punch and wraps his left hand around the marine?s neck. Then he lifts the marine to eye level.  ?You are going to be my messenger little man, you are going to tell the marines of the fate that this town has fallen to.? He signals his creations as he throws the man back down to the harbor. The monster quickly converge on the man, turning him over and ripping open his shirt revealing his flesh. With a snap of his finger on of the creatures turn to a levitating blob and jets into the fire. Moments later it return ablaze and hits the marine?s back. The hapless man screams as he is branded by burning ink.  The pain causes the man to fade. After stinging the man up from the hangman?s harbor noose by his hands Victor again snaps his fingers. The rest of his minions explode into an ink cloud that races toward Victor who opens his coat. The cloud pours into an inner pocket.  Victor turns and walks away as he releases his grip in his coat. Behind him the ink slowly runs down the marines back. What is left is an image of Victors Jolly Roger and the words Black Blood Pirates.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 24, 2009)

-With Waffle at the Fuerza HQ located on an uncharted island called Destiny Island-

-Day 1-

"Listen up Aye Wanna Waffle," it was the man who he encountered back at the island where he was hospitalized, "My name is Colonel Sanders. I ate the Chicken zoan fruit. I'll be training you in speed."

What's a chicken?

"You don't know what a chicken is? Are you serious? I heard you were clueless, but I didn't really believe it. Look it's a type of bird. A rather fast one. Not THE fastest one, not by a long shot, but fast nonetheless."

Sounds stupid.

Sanders' right eye started to twitch. He already ate a lame devil fruit and had to live with that, but being insulted because of it was another thing, "If you can outrun me, your training is complete," He transformed into a hybrid point that looked ridiculous, then he grabbed a whip that was lying next to him, "Begin." He whipped Waffle's.

What the hell? Do you want a fight or something? 

"No. Just run away."

Waffle started running and Sanders ran after him, whipping him.

------

-With Waffle 5 minutes after being brutally whipped by Sanders-

"My name is Rocky. Only Rocky." A 5' 8" man with blue hair, blue pants, blue t-shirt, and blue shoes said, "I'll be training your reflexes." He walked up to Waffle, "Begin." He punched Waffle's face.

What the heck?

"Dodge or block my punch."

Waffle's face was punched for two hours.

-After the punching abuse-

"My name is Titanium Stone. I'll be training you in Energy Stamina and practical Devil Fruit uses. First lesson. Try to suck my in."


Um...okay. Full Grown Vortex! A huge vortex appeared in front of Waffle. It sucked in all of its surroundings except for Titanium.

"I'm going to let you know now that I'm the closest thing there is to an unmovable object you'll ever meet in your life."

You mean you ate some unmovable fruit?

"No! Weren't you paying attention? The closest thing. An unmovable object doesn't exist!"

Why not?

"Because there's a Juggernaut in this universe. I think his name is Jeffy or something. Now try and suck me in again."

-After that training-

 Waffle was beat. It was a tough day. Then he was greeted by Smithy.

"Waffle."

What are you going to do to me? Bullet Dodging training? Lifting a mountain training? Getting hit by a meteor and living training?

"Don't give me any ideas. The day is done. Go and sleep."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 25, 2009)

The City gave off a rather warm glow as it burned in the distance . Victor smiles to himself as he reaches his ship the Dark Nation. He stands as he puts the oars back in their storage area. Looking up to his ship he then reaches into his inner coat pocket once again. This time he pulls out three cards. Drawn on them in a little more detail and less in number is ghoulish looking sailors. He places his left hand on his hat as he outstretched his right hand with the cards pointed toward the ship  ?Paint, Paint no Crew of the Damned.? he utters. A dark energy envelopes the cards as a blast of dark colors erupt from the cards straight up into the sky at its apex it curves back down and slams into the deck of the ship. The boat lightly rocks as the ooze on the bow start to form into ghouls of sailors. These creatures were far more grotesque and vile then the skeletal warrior that had ravaged Cost Sol Delia earlier. They had more color then just black and white and what appears to be flesh hangs from their bones. They also had more intelligence for when they completely formed they scurried to do their assigned task.

Two of them peers over the side of the ship and throw some lines to Victor who secures them to the boat. With a signal they lower a rope ladder that Victor scales as the two creatures pull the row boat up.  Victor pulls himself aboard as his crew bustle about their chores getting the ship ready to make sail. Victor walks over to the port side as another of the sailors pull up the rope ladder that he had scaled. A few moments later the other two bring the row boat aboard as several more converge on it grabbing the loot to store in it?s  correct place. Victor studies his work as the city slowly burns to the ground in the distance. He is always filled with pride when his work looks so beautiful. As he turns to return to his cabin he is confronted by a member of his ghostly crew  ?Master! Master!? the creature yells as it jumps up and down holding a looking glass. Victor stops and holds his left hand out to the creature.  ?A vessel approaches off the starboard bow master.?  it says as it hands it?s looking glass over to Victor.

Victors finger wrap around the glass as he looks to his left sure enough  on the dark horizon he could make our a faint outline. Walking to the rail on the starboard side he then holds the looking glass to his eye. The creature walks up behind him and hold it?s right hand over his eyes as it squints. The looking glass magnifies the ship ten fold to Victor. It appeared to be a Brigantine. Victor then studies the ship looking for it?s colors he quickly spies the marine?s flag waving in the wind.  Victor collapses the  looking glass down to it compact state with a laugh. He turns to his crew as he hands the looking glass back to the sailor he got it from.  ?Raise anchor, hard turn starboard. Raise the Marine colors!  He shouts as he walks toward the wheel. Victor ran his hands into his coat pockets as he watched his crew started to work. The anchor slowly rises from the sea as another sailor spins the wheel causing the ship to start turning.  ?Man the cannons on the port side my horde and prepare to fire on my command!? Victor boomed. His crew snapped to it just as fast as the order was given. By this time the sails had already been raised as the ship started to move forward as the ship raises it?s own marine colors.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 25, 2009)

_*On The Infinite...*_
Jessie hits the deck of the ship with a thud but then Tatsu intercepts the assassins incoming attack with a burst of flame. "Jessie! Are you ok!" asks Tatsu. Jessie nods, "Yeah!" she exclaims as she gets to her feet only just noticing something on her back, "What the!?" 

"Am I gonna' have to explain this to everyone of you guys? I'm the Drummer Assasin and..." the assassin retorts at Tatsu. Hee bangs his drum sticks together and Jessie is hurled backward the air with explosive force. As Jessie flies backwards she claps her hands, *"COPY COPY CLONE!"* *BLAM!* Jessie flies into the wheelhouse and smashes through a wall but out of the debris two clones of the girl leap out ready for battle. 

Beneath his mask the Assassin's right eyebrow arches curiously and he chuckles, as he eyes the two clones, "Wow you'd be like every man's fantasy with that ability you know..."

The two clones both charge at the assassin with a linear mentality, throwing wild and fastmoving haymakers at the man, always pressing forward. The assassin deftly ducks in and out and spins around, narrowly avoiding each punch by a hairsbreath. 

"You've got a one track mind don't you girl?" mocks the Assassin as he slices outward with the blades in his drum sticks and cuts one of the clones in the forearm and kicks her away into the railing. The second clone suddenly back off however. "What giving up already?" asks the assassin. *WHAM!* Jessie appears behind the assassin, using her two clones as a distraction and blasts him in the face. Sending him rolling end over end but he rolls to his feet and slides across the deck to a halt, rubbing his jaw. 

Jessie rips the stupid drum pad off her back and throws it away, panting heavily. Moving around with her new weights has cut her strength and speed down and her stamina will have to adjust to this new weight load, "You lost the moment you came aboard this ship!" says Jessie defiantly, "Even if you beat me you've still got to beat a Dragon, a superhuman Android, and a master Swordsman. Just give it up fool!" 
_________________________________________________________________

*A day after departing Inverness...*
The sun sets over the horizon as the Gunslinger sits in the _Cutie Pie 2_ looking at a map of Grand Line Islands, she has circled on in red ink and put an X through it. "Wyaton?" mutters Annie curiously as she sails towards a small forested island that wouldn't appear on any map, at least not officially. Annie had never heard of the Island but she plans on learning as much as she can about it before she even reaches sight of it.

Annie sails her boat over the crashing waves and docks it at a rocky inlet. Before departing she loads her two Gold Revolvers and scans the coast line with her eagle like eyes. She skips onto the rocky shore and makes her way inland into a forest, her eyes constantly searching, looking around, for any hint of movement. After another five minutes of walking suddenly a bird in screeches and takes flight not to far away, Annie tenses up and freezes suddenly. *BANG!* A bullet whizzes by her head and hits a tree, Annie rolls away behind a tree, at the same time drawing her revolvers in one fluid motion. 

She backs up behind a tree and arches her head around quickly to get a glimpse of her attacker. Another bullet whizzes by Annie's ear in the split second that it takes for her to duck her head back. "I see you..." mutters Annie. A fast moving figure wearing a black ski mask and wielding a single pistol, sprints towards Annie with great speed.  

Annie rolls away from the cover of the tree and returns fires rapidly, pressing the trigger and reloading in blur of movement but the fast moving figure somehow manages to fire back while dodging the assault at the same time. Annie ducks down and continues firing, focusing her eyes to their limit. *BANG! * One of her rounds clips the figure in the leg causing him to stumble to the ground. 

The gunslinger reaches close range just as the the figure falls to one knee but then he rolls away, firing back at Annie. Annie zig zags in midstride, timing the bullets and deftly avoiding them with her keen eyesight. *BANG!* Annie fires back once but the attacker returns fire almost simultaneously and their bullets collide in mid air causing a bright flash. Annie holsters her guns in a blur and ducks down, tackling her attacker in the midsection like a football player, but the figure nimbly sidesteps and flips Annie over the shoulder towards the ground with a thud. Annie spins her legs and footsweeps the figure, tripping him/her up and  jabs her thumb into the bullet wound of the attackers leg. The figure grimaces slightly and attempts to back away but Annie quickly rolls ontop of her attacker taking his back and attempting to put the figure in a choke hold, lifting him into a standing position. 

*WHAM!* The figure slams the back of his head into Annie's face and the Gunslinger stumbles backwards. The attacker spins around with his pistol and aims at Annie's face but the Gunslinger already has her gold Revolver leveled at his face and a nose bleed for her troubles. They both aim at each other wordlessly and after a minute Annie starts laughing and flops to the ground wiping her bloody nose, "Have I gotten faster or have you gotten slower Sensei?" asks Annie as she bows her head respectfully. 

The figure chuckles and removes his mask revealing not a man but a woman with brown hair and brown eyes who looks to be in her late thirties, "A little bit of both I think..." mutters the woman who limps slightly on her wounded leg, "You've certainly grown that's for sure. Now why have you come here? You know the company monitors this island right?" Meet Faye ex agent of Everett Industries and former protege of Jack, Annie's father. 

"I need information, Sensei, please help me. I know that you still have sources within the company," Annie pleads. The woman frowns, "You've always been a fool and soon you'll be a dead fool but I'll help you for her sake."


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 25, 2009)

OC headed up the stairs when he felt the boat shaking.  Pistol in hand, he peered up onto the deck and saw someone with drumsticks fighting Jessie.  "Even if you beat me you've still got to beat a Dragon, a superhuman Android, and a master Swordsman. Just give it up fool!"  Jessie shouted at the drummer.  

"Nano-augmented supersoldier... nano-augmented supersoldier... What?! She forgot about me!" OC jumped up and fired his pistol several times at Jessie.  "I will shoot your woman balls off for that comment,"  OC said, firing at Jessie's chest.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 25, 2009)

Ika Island was burnt-out fortress that layed next to Tori. It was the sight of the most important battle for Nihon, the one that sealed its fate. 

At the center of the island was a stone fortress, which was once the greatest bastion in Nihon. Nowadays, the flag of the WG flies highly above the fortress, but today the only thing flying were flaming ships.
"They're firing the Oni Cannon!" A marine yells as he sees a giant cannon rise from the waters. Marines of every rank run into the castle, as another flaming ship is launched at them.

"Damnit all!" A marine inside the fortress said. "How could they have taken our ships..." 

_The Windy Dirge_
Rek was currently restoring some ruined artifacts that were damaged when they were launched back to Aadvent. Right now he was using his powers to fuse back pieces of broken armor. "How uninteresting." He thinks. "I wonder how my dear Annie is doing right now..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

The little tree pirates stop at the bottom of the steps and look around a corner. The Asal twins were sitting at a table in front of Jason's torture room. "JASON!!!" Eve shouted in her mind. "Can i get some water." Jason sighed, His arms were killing him. Being chained to the ceiling was not enjoyable. "Ah, He asked for water."

Mader stood up to get Jason water. "You fool it's a trick." Jaber responded. "Oh? You sure?" Mader asked. "Ofcourse." Jaber answered. "These two wil be easy to beat." Bolt smirked. "GET EM!!!" James charged at the two. WHAP THUD BOOF!! James came flying back. "Ugh." He slid up to the group. "Ok. Not so easy." Bolt commented.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 25, 2009)

James gets back on his feet, "Why you little matching bastards!"
He charges at them again and one of them slips by, pulls on his goggles and lets go, smacking him in the face, and the other one trips him. They then appear to be rushing at Bolt but then one goes high and one goes low, the one going high pulls his beanie over his eyes, "Hey!"

They then rush at Rex, slide down, and break his guitar's strings as he swings it, "Aw man..." Their next targets are the girls, they leap in the air, and then land in front of them, lift up their skirts and sprint away high fiving, *"GET BACK HERE!"* They two shout.

The entire Little Tree Pirate crew stares down the men, killer intend pouring out of them, "Uh Mader..." One of them says, "Yes Jaber?" He replies, "I think we're in trouble..."
They all charge forward. SLASH, SLICE, BONK, WHACK, SLAM!!! The two men stumble backwards and accidentily walk into each other, falling down, "Jason~" Eve shouts, "JASON!" James shouts louder, "ENOUGH ALREADY!" Belle says smacking him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2009)

"Yes, Yes. Heartfelt reunion and apologies all around." Jason said, Sighing. "Someone get the key." He pointed his nose at a table. "Jason~" Eve wrapped her arms around him. "I've missed you. I didn't know you were into this kind of thing~ Well.. I should  have with how you treated me that first night." 

"ENOUGH!!!" Belle screamed, face red. "Right. Let's let him go." WHAM! Bolt punched Jason. "Right." BAM! James kicked him. "Agreed." BAF! Rex smacked him with the Guitar. "HEY!" Eve turned and hit Jason in the face with the blunt end of her spear. On accident of course. "He deserved it after drugging us and ditching us. Taking all the responsability on himself."

Bolt Smirked. "You should have asked us for help!" James shouted at him. "Aye, It's what crews be for." Rex twirled the keys on his finger. "It's not your fault the island is like this. It was something i had to do.. I had to correct my own mistake."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 25, 2009)

-With De-

What are you jolly doing now?" Prometheus asked De. THey were both marching with the mini-demons through the jungle.

I'm making them think they got me so they lead me to their base.

"I know where their base is, you should have just jolly asked me."

Look I didn't think this through to much okay. And what's the worst that can happen? How close are we anyways?

"2 jolly minutes away, tops."

Why can't I hear a bunch of those little guys then? And why do I hear boiling?

"Because they're not taking us to their jolly base. Their taking us to an extreme hot spring. That's why you should have beat the rest of them."

Wait! I though your people were only taken prisoners. Not buried alive moron!

"They were but you had to go and make them jolly mad. Now we're going to jolly die!"

Relax. They're 2 foot tall. Just step on them. Like this. De stepped on one of the mini-demons. It crushed it to death. He picked up the seashell that was in its hand.

"Jolly step on it? I never jolly thought of that!" He stepped on the last one, "Jolly brilliant!" De picked up the seashell on his hand too. He hit the button on the first seashell he grabbed. It made an extremely bright light. He hit the button on the other one.

"_That bastard Enel is going down! Say aye if you're with me!"

"Aye!!"

"Tonight is his last night he lives! What? No! Ahhh!!!!!!_

Who's Enel?...Hey Prometheus, are there any other humans on this island.

"Yes, lots of them. They're in a jolly town nearby. And there used to be some sort of jolly large base for some jolly group. I'm not really sure what they did. Although they left, so there shouldn't be any more humans in this jolly part.

-With Jimi and Boston-

"I could have sworn I saw a giant gorilla. Then some screaming." Jimi commented to Boston.

"It'sh probably some Colossal Demon killin' shomeone. Letsh pick-up the pace."

"Whatever."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 25, 2009)

"Nano-augmented supersoldier... nano-augmented supersoldier... What?! She forgot about me!" OC jumped up and fired his pistol several times at Jessie. "I will shoot your woman balls off for that comment,"

"And here is that Superhuman android she is talking about."Alph spoke up as he grabbed OC by the wrist and pushed it up so that he was firing in the air instead of shooting at Jessie."We do not have the time, nor do I have the patience, to deal with your insanity."Alph warned the supersoldier."Refrain from firing at your crewmates or I will be forced to take disable you."

"Four gun salute!"The android called out as he turned to face their intruder and noticed both Jessie and Tatsu were out of this attack's blast range.
"Heh"Ray simply sucked his teeth and and tapped his drums against each other several times as the cannonballs were flying at him and then the last second and when they were in range he started to deflect them trough drumming. He tapped them lightly against the side so that they would explode but just sail past him into the open ocean, it went so fast that it looked like he was just carelessly drummed them out of his way and even Alph had to admit it looked very impressive.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 26, 2009)

-With De-

The two had finally made it to the upside down ship. It was a rather impressive sight. Its name wasn't visible because vegetation had already started to grow on the side. The mast was completely shattered and pieces of wood were everywhere. However, the bottom of the ship, or the part on top was perfectly intact. There were 4 mini-demons surrounding the outside of the ship.

Hey, just stomp on them and give me the seashells they're holding. I'll go inside and free your people. Although I can't imagine how-on second thought, forget it.

De went inside and was greeted by 2 smaller mini-demons. They didn't even have seashells.

Look at you two. You're so cute. He picked on up, I think I'll keep you as my pet. I'll call you Puffin'. How old are you Puffin'? You must be a young fella'. Puffin' was more then happy to become De's companion. He hopped onto De's shoulder and that was his spot from then on.

De and Puffin' wandered around in the ship for a little while. Of course he would free the Colossal Demons but his real mission was to find more seashells. Tew would be interested in them. He followed his ears. He couldn't hear anyone talking, but he could hear animal sounds. Not the squeaks the mini-demons made though. Large, powerful growls and groans.

Eventually he found the Colossal Demons.

"Help I do say help!" One of them yelled.

"I miss my fish and chips." Another one commented.

They weren't in a cell though. They were just standing there cowering before the beasts before them. Instead of mini-demons, there were monsters bigger then De. They were still a cross between a fox and a monkey and were still cute, in the same way a lion that's hungry and wants to eat you is anyways. They had a certain elegance. There were four of them.

Puffin' and one of the monsters seemed to be communicating. Puffin' seemed to be talking them down almost. But it seemed to say the wrong thing and the beasts tried to pounce on their prey.

Sound barrier. The move made them shift courses of flight in midair. De took the swordchucks off his back, Sound Acceleration. His blades started to revolve, Slicin' n' dicin' time.

The rest was history. De freed the prisoners and gathered a bunch of the seashells he wanted. He placed them all in a sack. The Colossal Demons were all having a big reunion. Prometheus thanked De with kind words. He was about to leave then something made De ask.

What island am I on anyways?

"The humans on this jolly island call it Ripple Island. Just go south to get to town."

It turned out when De was rowing he dozed off for a few hours. When he woke-up, he just started rowing strait ahead without thinking twice. So he ended up circling around and getting onto the same island.

That's great! Thank you. You have a jolly good day! He yelled as he ran south. If I hear the word jolly one more time, I'll kill whoever says it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 26, 2009)

*On the Infinite...*
"Nano-augmented supersoldier... nano-augmented supersoldier... What?! She forgot about me!" OC jumped up and fired his pistol several times at Jessie. "I will shoot your woman balls off for that comment,"  OC said, firing at Jessie's chest.

Jessie looks at OC with a stunned face, "Wha!?"  she flinches slightly as Alph appears in front of her and deflects the gunshots into the air. Jessie's face quickly from shock to anger, "WOMAN BALLS!? THAT'S MY CHEST FOOL, WHERE MY HEART IS!!!" Jessie darts her hand out and grabs the pistol out of OC's hand and pulls on both ends ripping it into two pieces and tossing it into the water. 

"He's got balls go shoot him you idiot!" Jessie yells at OC, shaking her right fist menacingly at the supersoldier while pointing with her left hand at the Assassin. Jessie sighs inwardly at having to bear these new weights that she has on feeling much more helpless then normal. The girl had read that she would most likely have to wear them almost 24/7, which is what Garrick did for the last 5 years of his life, gradually increasing the weight load, to get the full benefits, but even then it would take a while before her body adjusted.   

*On the Dark Justice...*
Hawthorne frowns as V threatens him and brushes off the man's idle threats. I'm not going to be intimidated by this monster any longer "I'm a Lieutenant of the Royal Marines you cur, don't threaten me!" he says as Sabra slithers around his neck and hisses at V menacingly. 

"GYAHAHAHAHA!! I like your spirit Hawthorne, I've never seen you stand up to V before, but I don't want him killing you before this operation is over.... SO STOP WITH THE BULLSHIT, THE BOTH OF YOU!!!" hollers Garrick towards both V and Hawthorne. 

Meanwhile Clemens begins to take her leave but not before smiling at Ensign Prince, "I look forward with working with you Ensign," _he's not bad looking_ she thinks to herself, _I could use him on my side one day, who knows.  _ 

Garrick turns towards Corona and glares at him, "You better be as good as Clemens thinks you are or I promise that you won't make it out of this operation alive!" 

*Elsewhere...*
Annie leaves the small jungle island with a wealth of new information and grins to herself satisfactorily, "Wyaton next stop..." she mutters to herself. 

Meanwhile back at the island, Faye sits in wooden house in the middle of the jungle that on the outside looks beat up and broken down but ion the inside are all the modern amenities. She sits with a den den mushi beside her, "Tell Jack that I just saw you know who setting sail for you know where....also tell him I'm sorry but he can come kill me if he wants, it just had to be done..." she says with a frown on her face.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 26, 2009)

-On the Nonki

On top of the Crow's Nest, the lookout shouted, "Pirates to our Starboard side!  They have the flag of.............I don't know, I think they're just fodder!"

Paegun put his leg up on the side of the ship(like those Captain Morgan commercials), and shouted.

"I've been itching for a fight!"

Fodder: *"For the Marines!"*
Paegun: "FOR PONY!"
Joseph: "JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSEPPPPPPPPPPPPH ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOODGERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!"

(Leeroy Jenkins parody.)

Hana and Sooyoung facepalmed at Joseph and Paegun.  The Nonki and the Pirate Ship grew closer together and everyone readied their weapons.

Eric: "Fire the Cannons!"

At a cannon was Gun Marine and Jae-Sung and they loaded it up.

"Cannon Launching!"

A cannonball flew into the Pirate Ship's hull.  The Nonki closed in on the Pirate Ship; Joseph and Paegun jumped onto the Pirate ship and were immediately surrounded.

Joseph and Paegun looked at each other and smiled.

Joseph: "I bet I can take out more than you."
Paegun: "You're on!"
Joseph: "Fodder doesn't count!"

Joseph jumped over the Pirates and ran towards a door.

Paegun: "Wait.......that only leaves the Captain!"

The Pirates looked at each other and then rushed Paegun, "Damn you Joseph!"

Paegun split his sword apart and began defending himself from the Pirates' onslaught.  Soon after Sooyoung and Hana jumped over to the Pirate Ship and joined the fight.

On the Nonki Marines were firing rifles and cannons towards the Pirate Ship, starting to overwhelm the Pirate Crew.

-A Matter of Minutes Later on the Pirate Ship

Joseph, Paegun, Hana, and Sooyoung stood around a bunch of Pirates tied together.

Joseph: "Ha, I win.  I got the Captain."
Paegun: "Damn.....do any of you guys have a 'Bounty' besides your Captain?"
Random Pirate: "No, we kinda just got to the Grand Line, we were going to-"
Paegun: "Aish, alright you win Joseph.  What kinda prize do you want?"
Joseph: "Your next three paychecks." 

Everyone escorted the Pirates onto the Nonki and threw them in the brig.  Then the "Lazy Hunter" group sunk the Pirate ship and continued on their way.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 26, 2009)

*Fiery Island...*
"GET THEM OFFICERS THEY STOLE OUR MONEY THOSE HOOLIGANS!!" yells an old lady with a hook nose, thin gray hair and missing most of her front teeth.  

"Wow you're an ugly lady!" Flynn exclaims at the old lady who screams at them shrilly, he and Usagi back away as 7 Carnival security officers advance on them, two of them wield iron cudgels, three wield swords, and one aims a pistol at them. They all have the look of amateurs who hate their jobs. "Don't insult the ugly lady it won't help our cause!" growls Usagi as he eyes the Officers. 

"WHAT DID YOU CALL MEEEEEE!?!?" screams the woman like a banshee.

"You two get on the floor with your hands on your heads!" commands the lead officer, wielding a broadsword. Flynn laughs, "Yeah sorry but the only time that I get on the floor in that position is with my girlfriend who sadly just shot me and stole all my money." 

"What's the plan?" grumbles Usagi. "Plan B," replies Flynn. "You never told me about a Plan B!" exclaims Usagi. "I know I just thought it up aren't I a genius?" suddenly Flynn reaches inside his coat and pulls out a gray pellet. He tosses it at the feet of the guards, "SMOKE BOMB!" he yells. A huge cloud of dark gray smoke billows outwards covering the crowd and the guards. Everyone in the cloud starts coughing and cursing. "OKAY RUN!!" hollers Flynn and he speeds away down the docks.  

Usagi follows after Flynn, "SOME PLAN!" he yells back sarcastically.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

Somewhere in the grandline-

The tip of a cigarette bounces left and right. A lighter slowly pops up from underneath it. Shht. A flame burns the tip of the cigarette. The lighter moves down and closes. "It's gonna rain." A man, wearing a skull bandanna and all grey commented. "Damn." A worker sighed. "Get the boat inside! or cover it up! It's gonna rain!"

Everyone nodded and began to gather tarps. This was dock, one full of shipwrights. But only one of them could sense the slight changes in air pressure. "Sigh." The man in grey took a large puff of his cigarette and tossed it to the ground. "It was a pretty day too." He looked out at the sea, not a single cloud.

But there was a beautiful sun over a beautiful blue ocean. "Here it comes." He held up an umbrella. The sky darkened, clouds quickly formed and rain poured down. "I wanted to go the beach today damn it." the workers sweatdropped. "YOU ALWAYS SLACK OFF!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 26, 2009)

*Marine Base G9...*
Two portly Marines lounge around in an office, shooting the breeze, "So things are pretty quiet around here now that all the big dudes have gone to the war with old man WB," says a pimply faced Marine with his legs kicked up on a desk, as he absently picks his nose. The other Marine with thick coke bottle lens glasses nods, "Yeah tell me about it. Its so boring..." 

*BERU! BERU! BERU!* 

A black and silver den den mushi on the desk rings, both Marines immediately freeze and look at the device anxiously, "Uhhhh...uh oh, isn't that line reserved only for special priorities...you know like Nobles and shit?" asks the glasses Marine. The pimply Marine nods, while still picking his nose.

The glasses Marine clears his throat and answers, "Marine Base G9 Chief Communications officer Delby speaking..." 

*"Oh thank goodness that I got a hold of you stalwart fellows!"* exclaims a sophisticated and refined female voice, *"Now listen closely because this is a matter of the highest importance. My name is Lady Annie Du Mortis wife of his most high lordship Rek Du Mortis. I was on a vacation at the royal kingdom of Wyaton when suddenly these dastardly Pirates came and attacked the island. Their leader Darver Grenguo has killed the King and I fled for my life lest they ransom me off!" *

"Uhhhh.....ok..." responds the glasses Marine with a confused look on his face. *"Hurry brave sir you must send assistance immediately!"* replies the noblewoman, *"My husband Rek would be most disappointed if you just let his chief wife die out here like some common fugitive and when this WB business is over I assure you that he will take anyone to task who does not assist me! Help me you're my only hope!"*  she exclaims frantically and the line suddenly cuts off. The glasses Marine and the Pimply Marine look at each other with blank stares.

_*A half an hour later...*_
Captain Jim Hawkins, leader of the three ship Marine Taskforce Sea Wolf Hunter sits in his office when suddenly his den den mushi rings. "This is Captain Hawkins," he answers. *"Scratch your previous mission Jim we have a more urgent assignment that just came up,"* responds a voice over the den den mushi. 

Hawkins narrows his eyes, "But we were just about to set sail for Marinford," he answers. *"Sorry Jim we need you to make a run towards Wyaton instead...Noble priority.."* responds the voice. Ten minutes later the three Marine Battleships set sail for Wyaton and will be there in a two days travel.  

*Evening on Wyaton...*
A tiny boat docks at the port of Wyaton and a girl with a crimson cloak and hood shrouding her face steps onto the docks and blends in with the crowds, disappearing.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 26, 2009)

Drummer Assassin vs Unnamed Crew-

"So, is this all a Dragon, Super Robot, and a nan...nan...nanny." He says struggling to recall what OC called himself, "Can do against one man?"  He sighs, _"These people are coming out of no where...I better even the playing field..."_ He thinks to himself.  

He takes out a drum pad from his belt and holds it up, "Look out! Those things explode!"   She warns the other, recalling the drum pad that exploded on her back. He throws it and all of the others duck for cover. He then hits his sticks together twice and the pad explodes, but not an ordinary explosion, a smoke explosion. 

They all look over at Jessie, though they can not see her, she can feel the eyes as if they were right at her, "Sorry..." She says, her face red. Meanwhile, Ray puts away his drum sticks and pulls out two golden symbols. He straps them to his arms and flicks them with his fingers, revealing hidden spikes that form around them. He silently rushes into the smoke.

He looks around, by now he has become adept at finding targets that are hidden in the smoke. He spots a large one, and approaches. As he gets close he smashes the two symbols together making a loud noise and making the blades on the end circle around, acting like two buzz saws. He punches the target, but it moves and is only slightly cut. He can tell he didn't cut flesh, but metal. Meaning he had found the android. 

He deactivated the buzz saw function and moved on, _"I should go for someone with a little more meat on their bones, or any meat for that matter."_ He thinks as he makes his way through the smoke, searching for a new target.

With the Little Tree Pirates-

"Ugh, your an idiot. We're a crew, one person's problems are all of our problems!" Bolt says facepalming, "Yea, you guys didn't have to help me save my town. I could have done it all by myself!" 

Belle sighs as she gets the keys, "I think he means that you helped him with his problem, even though you weren't required to." James looks confused, "No! I meant that I could have taken them all by myself!" He says, arms crossed, acting as it was true, even though he barely survived his battle with the leader of the section of the Galaxy Pirates.

Belle unlocks Jason and he rubs his newly freed wrists, "Alright cap, whats the plan?" Bolt interrupts whatever Jason was about to say, "And it better not be that we go back and you take care of things, because you obviously can't..." "Hey, if he says that, that means we can hit him right!" James says excited.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

"And it better not be that we go back and you take care of things, because you obviously can't..." "Hey, if he says that, that means we can hit him right!" James says excited. WHAM! Jason punches James knocking him to the ground. "My hand slipped." He turned back whistling. "The plan doesn't change." Jason walked over to a wooden table and put on his shirt and hat.

"We go, We kick ass. We leave." He then turns around. "Why's there an old man passed out in the other room?" He asked. "Ah?" James turns around. "That's right.. i was carrying him!" He had completely forgotten Jason had punched him. "Oh? It's Jinta." Jason poked the old man. "He has a habbit of sleeping for hours on end." 

Jason stood up. "Once he fell asleep on our roof. He stayed there for two weeks." Jason spoke as if it was completely normal. "Every story you tell us about your island... It always makes your people seem like idiots..." Belle sweatdropped. "We didn't have a good school system." Jason comments. "That explains your brother..." Belle sweatdropped.

"ENOUGH!!" Bolt shouts. "Damn, Let's just kick some ass and get off this piece of crap island so we can get to the grandline." He began to walk up the stairs. "Oi. I'm the captain." Jason walked up behind Bolt. "Right behind you~" Eve followed. "Aye, Let's get moving." Rex picked up Belle and walked up the stairs. "Can't forget you." James grabbed the old man and followed the group.

With Ra-

A feather nervously walked up to him. "S.sir... We've lost... wings 1-7... and the prisoner has escaped..." He shook. "That's fine." Ra turned and pat him on the head. "Ah? Really?" The feather stood up happy. "It's fine. Because now i can slaughter them myself." He griined and crushed the mans skull. "Someone get the remaining wings. We're going on a clipping spree."


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 26, 2009)

-With Jimi and Boson-

They both stood outside of a large wood building in the middle of the forest.

"Tish' ish' it."

"That's it?"

"Home shweet home. What were ya' expectin'?"

They went inside. It wasn't impressive. Just a few filling cabinets, a couple of couches, and on one side a bunch of weapons lying around. Jimi walked over there to see if there were any that interested him.

"Nun-chucks, bronze knuckles, katana, scimitar, a devil fruit? Oh hey, a hammer. Oi, Boston, mind if I take this hammer?"

"Take it if you ceen lift it. It'sh 10 tons."

"Why do you have a-I don't even want to know." Jimi snatched it from the table fast and started to swing it in orbit with his hand, "As long as my hand keeps moving, I can keep carrying the hammer."

"Hell if I care. Here'sh what you want. In theshe files. I still got a huge intelligence network. I know everything about anyone who interests me."

"There you go, you're talking normal."

"Shut up. There'sh a town shouth of here. You can shail there."

"Thanks. Say, do you have one for Liz Garlow by any chance?"

-With Gonzalez and Freddy's skin-

"I can't take this anymore." Freddy said. He was lying on the ground of some alley in the street panting. Non stop running for 3 days. I really wish you had legs right now."

"Well I don't, so shut up!"

"I just made a comment. Take it easy. I didn't mean anything by it."

"I know exactly what you mean. You think I'm useless don't you? Well I happen to not be useless. I saved your life, remember that!"

"No, I take it back. I didn't mean anything by it. If I knew that's how you felt I wouldn't have said it."

I thought I heard you two arguing somewhere. De came out of nowhere. Just in time to break-up an awkward argument.

"You know De," Freddy's skin used the last of its energy to stand, "*pant *pant* *pant*," he started walking toward De, "It's a real bitch to find someone when you only know their name." Now he was right in De's face, staring up at him.

What's your point? 

"*pant* *pant* *pant* WHERE THE HELL WERE YOU!!!!!????" Freddy yelled as he punched as hard as he could at De's gut. Then he collapsed.


----------



## cloud390 (Jan 26, 2009)

Johnny sat quietly up at the bar; sipping on his rum and coke with shouts of laughter and gasps filling the smokey room. It was idle chatter of the marines old hay days when they were the hot shots or when they weren't considered one hit wonders for bringing in that one big bad pirate. It seems just like musicians, these officials too prided themselves on how others perceived them. Makes sense. 

"Another round." The young man said, tapping down on the table.

The plump bartender smiled and nodded, quickly popping the bottles and making the drink. He took the boys' empty glass and began to wipe it, looking over at the drunken has beens.

"You're showing your age with that drink." 

Johnny shrugged at the joke before taking another sip of his drink. 

"Could be worse."

"How's that?" 

"I could be a marine right now."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2009)

_Note: To anyone who is reading the ongoing journey of Kent and Jorma, (Which is probably just people who read every post in the thread) the story has been pushed back one month. So, everything invloving Kent and Jorma has been hopped back exactly one month._


"Yo, Jorma." Island ahead," Kent said. "Good thing too. We're almost out of supplies...but it doesn't look like it's inhabitied." Jorma peered at the island and nodded. "Crap." Kent muttered. "Then we're gonna have to do this the hard way." Jorma docked the Wave Skimmer on the beach, and they tentatively picked their way through the jungle. After about a half hour, Kent began to smell something unusual. 

"Smells like.." Kent said, sniffing the air, "fire. Small and contained, like a cooking one. It's over this way," he said, pointing, and he and Jorma headed off in that direction. Soon, they hit upon a small clearing, where they saw a strange man sitting outside a clay hut. He was hunched over a fire, prodding at it with a stick. He didn't look old exactly, but had a strange posture about him, hunched and scared looking. kent was reminded of a cornered rabbit. He was dressed in what looked like rags, with an black strip of cloth tied tightly around his eyes. He suddenly looked up, staring straight at Kent and Jorma, and began screaming. 

"They killed them!" He shouted. "They killed them all!" Since I was young I served the WG, and I thought I was strong. Bah! I have learned nothing! And they have died because of me! Because of my mistakes!" He "glared" directly at Kent, and even though Kent knew this man was blind, it was highly unnerving.

"Uh," Kent said. "Who are they?" The man stiffened, and spoke slowly, softly.

"The Makaosu," he whispered. "They called themselves the Makaosu. I was a member of CP6, one of the legendary Cipher Pols, sent to investigate a disturbance on an island. The Makaosu were there. Waiting for us." He drew in a deep, shuddering breath. "It was horrible. We died so easily. For all of our strength, we were nothing to them. Nothing!" He shouted again, face contorting in rage. "They were in a hurry. I didn't die. I faked death, they didn't make sure I was finished. Got up, paddled my way here. Been living here," he said, his face relaxing. "Hoping to get away from it all. The pain," he said. "The death." He looke dup suddenly. "Who are you?" He asked. "And that boy behind you?"

"I'm...I'm Kent," Kent said. "But...But aren't you..."

"Blind?" Aked the old man. "Bah! I am not blind boy. I see. I have been freed of that parasite you call sight, I have been freed! Perhaps it is you who are blind boy. Have you ever thought of that?" He asked. Then he looked back down. "You wish to learn," he whispered. 

"What...no...wait, I just..."

"Bah!" The old man shouted, straightening. "How do you know what you want, boy? I know what it is you seek, even if you are too blind to see it for yourself. You wish to learn. You see," he said, sitting back, "I am a master of Rokushiki."

Kent gaped. "Rokushiki?" He asked excitedly. "Like those CP9 guys used?"

"BAH!" Shouted the old man. "Yes, Rokushiki, but not anywhere near that level." He "eyed" Kent apprehensively. "And you'll be even weaker. For a while at least, you'll be using Rokushiki in name only." He got up, streched, and entered the house. "Come," he said simply. "You do not have long."


_On *The Dark Justice*..._

"I look forward with working with you Ensign," said Clemens. 

"That goes both ways," Prince replied, smiling. Her words were innocent enough, but he didn't like that look....or maybe he was just imagining things....

_On Firery Island...._

"GET THEM OFFICERS THEY STOLE OUR MONEY THOSE HOOLIGANS!!" Screams some old lady.

"Huh?" Kaya asks, looking back. "Those guys have money?" She watched the following few scenes with amusement. "Interesting..." she murmered. "Maybe I should check this out..." She slunk past the chaos the duo had created, attempting to follow them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 26, 2009)

As the smoke cloud engulfs the crew, Jessie covers her face and starts coughing. Her visibility is reduced to zero and all she can see are silhouette's at best. Jessie sees shadow moving stealthily beside her and she instinctively punches the figure in the face and he stumbles backwards. "I gotcha!" exclaims Jessie as she leaps atop the assassin pinning his arms to the floor, sadly its not the assassin. 

"You shouldn't attack you're own crewmates Jessie that's wrong!" says OC in an accusing tone, he stares blankly up at Jessie. Jessie sighs, "Oops, I'm sorr...HEY WAIT YOU TRIED TO SHOOT ME A MINUTE AGO!" she hollers back. 

OC carefully notices the position that he and Jessie are in. The girl sits atop OC pinning his arms to the floor, "Does this mean that you want to have sexual intercourse?" asks OC out of the blue. 

"WHA....WHAT!?" exclaims Jessie, and she bounces up to her feet in a flash, her face as red as a tomato. Suddenly OC draws his shotgun and points it at Jessie, "Duck," he says casually and fires before even waiting for the girl to move. Jessie barely ducks down as multiple shotgun rounds sail over her head at a figure who creeps silently towards Jessie's back. 

*Wyaton...*
We focus on a tavern in the Big Tree section of Wyaton. A group of men and women who seem as if they have seen better days sit around at a table in the corner, talking in low voices. A girl in a crimson hood sits in their midst her face shrouded. 

"Aye I served the king Oda bless his soul, for ten long years and then that bastard Darver came and took everything that we worked so hard to protect," says a big bald headed fellow with a grizzly black beard. Many around the table nod, "That bastard Darver ruined our lives," says a woman. 

The girl in the hood nods sympathetically, "I know the feeling but would you all fight if you knew that there was a chance for victory?" she asks them, "Would you risk your lives to take back what is rightfully yours?" 

They all nod, "Aye lass we'd die a hundred times to take back our land but you don't understand this Darver is too strong for any of us and the Marines have forgotten us." The girl shakes her head, "You're not forgotten. A Marine convoy is heading this way in two days time and if you all gather what forces you think are still willing and able to fight back.....well there might just be some hope,"  the girl replies.

"Are you pulling our chain here girlie!?" asks the bald headed fellow. The girl shakes her head, "No just be ready when the time is right. I'll keep in touch..." she gets up and walks out the back door of the Tavern. Annie walks out a back alley and sighs inwardly feeling guilty for using these people and giving them false hope. She knows that they have no chance to win, but all these distractions may just be able to give her the time she needs to stop James one way or another.

"Now onto phase 2..." she mutters under her breath.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 26, 2009)

Palace of Wyaton...
Anglora was out leaning on the rails of the balacony in her room. She gazed up at the starry sky and took in the scents of the spring themed country. *"Living like a princess, I could get used to this."* Anglora said to herself. 

All of a sudden, a loud ringing broke the quiet serenity of the night. *BERU BERU BERU!* Anglora's den den mushi began to ring back in her room. Anglora abruptly turned around and looked at the den den mushi which was placed on her desk. It was her marine den den mushi.

Anglora slowly walked over to the device, questioning whether or not to answer it. She chose to pick it up.

"CAPTAIN ANGLORA-SAMA!? IS THAT YOU!?" A marine's voice broke through the receiver. On the other end, a crowd of marines were gathered around the den den mushi. *"Yes......it's me hun. How have you all been?"* 

Anglora struck a casual tone with her marine squad even though she abandoned them for a while. 

"HOOOOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!" A loud cheer was heard. Anglora pushed the device away from her face because the noice was so great. "~~~~Captain Anglora-samaaaaa~~~~ You're alive! We haven't heard from you in so long, so we assumed you died!" Many of the marines fainted at the mention of that.

*"Hahahaha! Do you really think I, Captain Anglora, would die at sea? Did you really underestimate me darlings?"* Anglora said.  

The marines that fainted jumped back up like zombies with too much sugar. "OF COURSE NOT ANGLORA-SAMA~~ The marines replied.We were worried though. A high ranked marine called the ship and summoned for you to come to Marinefold for a war! We said that you were out on a mission and he replied that if you didn't come, you could possibly lose your rank or even get kicked out of the marines!"

Anglora went silent for a minute and gave the den den mushi a blank stare. She then spoke. *"I'll do what I have to do. See you soon darlings."* Anglora's last words as she hung up the receiver.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 26, 2009)

With Alph

Alph was caught by surprise, Jessie warned for an explosion and she braced himself for one but instead ship and possible crewmate damaging explosion it turned out to be a smokebomb and Alph quickly attempted to adapt by switching to a different visual spectrum but Ray was too fast, A buzz saw slashed at his face and though Alph quicky stepped out of the way his one eye was completely ruined and the other was barely functioning.


"Why am I always the one that ends beat up."The android mimicked a sigh as a switchblade sprung from his wrist and he started to hunt the intruder trough sound alone.

With Shin and M.J. 

"Alright wake up now bonehead."Mary said softly as she attempted to wake up Shin as gently as she could."How do I do this?, I don't really have much experience waking up patients that theoretically shouldn't even be breathing anymore."She started to panick slightly, all the explosions above deck and this weird situation was something she obviously wasn't familiar with and she didn't really know how to handle herself in a situation like this.

"OK....Relax Mary......Let's see...."Her eyes eventually sat upon a vase with some flowers in it but most importantly water.She quickly removed the flowers and dumped the water on Shin.It didn't really have a big effect, though eventually Shin started to become conscious again.

"My......Head."He groaned as his hands reached to hold his head, he had a headache like no other.As Mary quickly went to grab some medicine for his headache but stopped when he mumbled something else."So hungry."She quickly went the other way to get something to eat and just before she wanted to close the door behind her she heard."So tired."Before a loud snore was heard.

"He's such a pain."


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 26, 2009)

After firing his shotgun, OC reached for his pistol and discovered it wasn't there.  He groaned when he remembered that Jessie had ruined it.  OC slipped his shotgun back into his jacket's infinite folds and pulled out his crowbar instead.  OC readied himself to bash open the head of anyone who attacked him.   

*The Dark Justice...* 

V stared at Hawthorne.  It seemed the revealing of his face had removed much of the fear that he had generated over the past several weeks in Taskforce Absolute Justice.  V would need to get that back somehow in this mission.  When V had first met Hawthorne, the man had been a clumsy who would back to anyone, let alone V.   

Gilmont looked up at Garrick and stared the man in the eyes.  If he was going to earn the man's respect, he would need to man up.  "When do we arrive, sir?" Gilmont asked.  Before he could show Garrick he could fight, Gilmont would first need to show him he could act like a proper marine.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 26, 2009)

The Wyaton Palace-
James was meditating in a area not too far from where Anglora was relaxing. Everything was quiet, except when the den den mushi rang. James turned his attention to the conversation on the mushi. When the converstation was over, he reclosed his eyes and spoke while meditating,"So, who're you betraying?" he asked,The Marines or Makaosu? Really, it makes no difference to me, I'm just here to be your servant boy."

On the Dark Justice-
Silva didn't do nothing throughout the whole voyage, except clean the ship. The only action she ever had was over before she could do anything! She decided to walk around the ship and saw Garrick and Gilmont,""When do arrive, sir?" she heard. She was ready to ask something to Garrick, but seeing as how they are busy, she decided to wait.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2009)

The old man entered the hut, Kent and Jorma following behind him.

"This guy creeps me out,"whispered Kent. Jorma nodded in reply.

"Let's see..." the old man mumbled. He was hunched over, and puring through a huge book next to the bed. The hut was small, and empty except for the book and the bed. "Shigan...no. Tekkai....no. Kami-e....no. Geppou...definately not.  Rankyaku...pehaps.....ah! Soru!" He turned around suddenly. "I shall teach you Soru!" He exclaimed proudly. 

"Soru..." Kent said, clearly not understanding.

"BAH!" Shouted the old man suddenly. "Soru! The art of speed! The simplest form of Rokushiki! You have but a month on this island, and even then you will have only a rudimentary grasp of it!" He paused to take a breath. "SORU!" He shouted suddenly. He seemed to dissapear, and reappeared behind Kent. Kent gaped.

"That...was....AWESOME!" he shouted. "That was incredible! You're just like, SORU! And then your like, poof, gone. And then you're like standing behind me! And I'm all like that...was..."

"BAH!" Shouted the old man. "Useless chatter. You come ouside," he said pointing to Kent. "You," he told Jorma, "Read," he pointed at the book, then promptly left. Jorma shrugged and sat down, beggining to read the book, while Kent followed the man outside. "Now," said the old man. We begin. We must first train your legs...I see you are a Zoan user. No, do not switch points," he said. "We will train your human body. And no, do not remove your weights. Now, sit on the ground." Kent did so. "Lift up your legs 6 inches." Kent did that easily enough, he had been doing that since he was 4. True, it was harder with the weights, but Kent ignored them. "Now, said the old man, "Keep them up." He dumped a 10 pound rock on Kent's legs. 

"Ulg," Kent gasped as the wieght slammed onto his legs. "Urk." He dropped the rock almost immediately.

"BAH!" Screamed the old man. He kicked Kent in the arm. "DO AGAIN!" AND GET IT RIGHT THIS TIME!" He dropped the rock back on Kent's leg. 

"Ugh...." Kent said, legs burning. "This is going to be a long month....."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 26, 2009)

*On the Infinite-*

OC fires multiple Shotgun rounds over Jessie's head at an unknown figure, "Hey! Watch it!" A familiar voice can be heard, Tatsu joins the group, "I heard you yelling and I made my way over. So, where is he?" They entire group gets in a defensive stance, waiting for the attack, but none comes.

The smoke eventually clears and there is no one to be seen but the Unnamed Crew members, *"WHAT?"* Tatsu and Jessie shout, "I thought he was just being very quite in his movements, I was partially right seeing how he escaped without me noticing..."
 "Did we scare him off?" Tatsu shakes his head, "Why would the attacker run away?"

They all look at each other and then eyes grow wide as they realized, "They're going for the others!" They rush to the medic, knowing that both Shin and MJ are there.

With Shin-

He holds his head, still dizzy, "Geez...I hate having to take out an injured man...but it will have to happen eventually. I guess I'll save him the pain of having to watch his nakama die..." Ray fixes his mask and draws his "Blade Stix" He leaps down, ready to strike.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 26, 2009)

Palace of Wyaton...
Anglora heard James's voice coming from the balcony so she made her way back out there. She glared at him for a moment but then relaxed. She put her back against the railing and stretched out her arms while looking at him.

*"Well, well, someone's a bit nosey aren't they?"* Anglora said with a friendly tone. She was oddly smiling but at James's question, that smile quickly dissappeared.


"So, who're you betraying?" he asked,The Marines or Makaosu? Really, it makes no difference to me, I'm just here to be your servant boy."

Anglora turned around so that her back was facing James and her expression was hidden. Anglora's expression was that of a stressed and sorrowful person.
Her tone of voice became serious and dark. Her hands were beggining to spark slightly, burning the rail. 

*"Why does it concern you? My loyalty to the Makaosu is definate, but my loyalty to the marines... well.."*

Anglora let go of the rail and rushed back into her room, shutting the window leading to the balcony. She leaned against the window for a moment with her back to it. Anglora began to recall the attacks on the Ciphor Pols and all the damage she caused. She then recalled her days with the marines and all the criminals she caught. Anglora slowly sank to the ground until she was on the floor, weeping silently.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2009)

With The Little Tree Pirates-

"Damn. It's bright." Jason covers his eyes. "AH!?" Eve gasps, she sees blood on the back of Jason's pants. "Jason~ They hurt you!?" she exclaimed. "It was just some whips." He waved it off. "Oh?" she turned around. "Maybe.. he's into that.." she thought. "Birds.. of a feather!?" The thought quickly entered her mind.

"Let's just find Ra, Beat him up. Free the islanders, get some treasure and go home." Jason commented. *"Oi. Oi. There's an extra thing in there."* The crew all comments. "What? Treasure?" Jason turned to them. "All pirates. Have treasure." He then turned back and began to walk forward. "He has a point." Bolt rubbed his chin.

"I want a golden sword!" James cheered, still holding Jinta. "Ah, I'd be likin a golden guitar." Rex laughed. "A golden doctors kit." Belle swoons. "A golden Jason." Eve sighs happily. "A golden statue of me." Bolt smiles. "A barrel of cola." Jason cheers. *"COLA ISN'T TREASURE!!!!"*

With Joseph-

"There seems to be an Island near here that is been overrun by pirates." Alex's voice rings over the intercom. "We will be heading there to free the island. these are HQ's orders." The voice shut off, this was an order and everyone knew it. "Ah, My first real mission." Hana grinned. "Ah, Some real action!" Joseph cheers. "Ah... My paychecks..." Paegun cried.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 26, 2009)

-With Boston and Jimi-

They were sailing over to the town on Ripple Island. Boston was steering and Jimi was next to him interrogating.

"What are you coming with me for? I thought you had business at your base."

"Ya, ya I do. But you changed thingsh. Liz Garlow. Ripple Island. Shecret leada' of Dux's buishnesh. Why do ya wanna' see _her_ anyways?"


"It would be helpful if I pick her up and bring her to Jaya."

"With De, Gonzalez, and Freddy's skin-

De carried both Freddy and the mermaid over his shoulders. He was trying to find a hospital but was having no luck. It also didn't help that everyone was crowding in his path so they could get a view of the mermaid.

Move it, he was saying to the crowd in general, Get out of my way. Who knows where a hospital is?

"Give-up the mermaid and I'll tell ya' big guy!" Some man in the crowd yelled. De had been going through about an hours of this and his last nerve had been broken long ago and they were still trying to hack away at them.

Who said that!? De yelled. The crowd around him just got nosier and started laughing, SILENCE!! This got the crowd's attention, Give me the man who said that. The crowd pushed him forward. De approached him, took off one of his gloves and shoved it in his chest, Fists, right now.

"Ha! I'll kick your ass. I don't care how big you are."

They both stepped 20 paces away from each other. De put Gonzalez down.

I'll protect your ears. He said, then he held his fist out, pointing at the man he was dueling with.

"Ha! What's that? I swear I'm gonna' wipe the floor with ya!"

Thousand cannon. It sounded like bombs were going off. But very, very low pitched. The man was being jerked around violently by the massive vibration in the air just in front of him. After about 10 bomb sounds it stopped and the man fell to the dirt. De grabbed Gonzalez off the ground.Hundreds of people were running away as fast as they could. Everyone was panicking. People were screaming, pushing, shoving. People were getting trampled. They had never seen anything like it.

"De D. Dee!" Jimi yelled. De knew who it was so De turned around to greet him.

What are you doing here?

"Long story. You cause quite a scene. What happened to Freddy?"

Neither of us really know.

Gonzalez looked down in shame. She thought it was her fault. After all Freddy never told her that he can;t stay apart for too long. Nor did she know that it was only his skin walking her around the whole time. Boston saw her and instantly knew how she felt. He had empathy.

"Who might this be?" Boston asked as he nodded toward Gonzalez.

-With Watson-

He was at the closest island from Carlton. He was sure that was where they were going to go and yet he couldn't find them anywhere. He stared down at a map rubbing his chin.

"Where did you two go?" He tried to think of any nearby resources either Boston or Jimi had, "Lets see. On one hand, Boston's base is right on Ripple Island. On the other, the island where Jimi got most of his old crew from is close too." He scratched his head, "If I choose the wrong island, Turner will kill me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

*The Kingdom of Evermore....*
*The Dark Justice* sails alone just outside of visual range of Evermore Island. In the night sky the flashes of explosions and plumes of black smoke can be seen wafting from the center of the island even the stench of death and war carries over in the wind from this far range. Sunset comes in only three hours. 

All 275 combat ready Marines stand on deck organized into platoons. Garrick who has replaced his officers coat and suit with a simple gray cloak and traveling clothes, strides back and forth. "Okay Lt. Clemens and Ensign Prince have rendezvoued with the King. Gilmont will take command of a battalion of 250 men and march under the cover of darkness towards the capital from the south end where enemy resistance is less fortified. We will use _*the Dark Justice'*_ long cannons to bombard the enemy army who are on the outskirts of the city and prevent them from attacking Gilmont as he makes his move, " then Garrick freezes in front of Gilmont, "Don't fuck up the rebels are expected to strike at sunrise and the intelligence pegs them at over 9000 in number!"

Seaman Recruit Silva has ironically been placed under Gilmont's command, after Garrick got annoyed with the poor rookie who for some reason kept staring at him anxiously in the face. Garrick who is notorious for getting annoyed when others just stare at him had gone ballistic, "WHAT THE FUCK YOU LOOKING AT GIRL!?!?" Garrick had shouted at her and he ordered her to be combat ready within the the hour. And now here stands Recruit Silva. 

Hawthorne and V command a much smaller squad of 25 elite shock troops. Together they will raid the rebel command bunker, which is said to be underground, and cut off all rebel communications and kill the two Rebel leaders holed up within. Garrick nods at V, "I know you won't fuck up like Gilmont will, watch that Hawthorne fool and make sure he doesn't screw up!" Hawthorne sighs inwardly but wisely keeps his mouth shut.

V nods and along with Hawthorne they board a small boarding craft that will slip into the east part of the island unseen and make their way to the underground bunker located next to the mountains. Their attack will be timed to go off simultaneously as Garrick and Corona make their move and infiltrate the army undercover and assassinate the two remaining rebel leaders. "Let's go Corona its just you and me!" mutter Garrick and he stomps away towards a small two person boat.

*Meanwhile at the Royal Castle of Evermore... *
Chief Lt. Beverly Clemens sits in the grand dining hall with Ensign Prince. They have a squad of 15 Marines with them guarding the King and Queen at all times. "HIMEHIMEHIMEHIME Your mirror tricks are so fantastic!" laughs the grand King Elias Moridin, who sits at the end of the large dining table. He is a tall and skinny looking man, pale of face and with buckteeth. His black greasy hair is tied into a pony tail under his gleaming gold crown. Meanwhile his Queen Victoria Moridin sits at his side, she is perhaps the largest and most bulbous woman in the world. 

"I am so thankful for you brave Marines coming to my aid!" exclaims the King, he eyes Clemens eagerly as if she is a piece of meat.  Clemens puts on a forced smile and nods, "It is but our humble duty as Marines my liege..." she responds in a refined voice. The Queen glares at Clemens and looks as if she wants to tear the girls head off and eat it, which she probably could. 

"Do you really think that there are traitors even here in my royal court?" asks the King. Clemens shrugs, "Who can say my lord but if there are, Ensign Prince and I will stop them," she replies confidently. Suddenly a servant comes bearing a bowl of exquisite looking grapes, he is but a teenage boy no older then 15. He offers the bowl to the the king and he gingerly takes a grape and swallows it and a second later spits it out, slapping away the bowl of grapes.  

*"WHAT IS THIS SEEDS IN MY GRAPES!!!?!?!? I SPECIFICALLY SAID NO SEEDS!!!!"* the King hollers like a madman. The boy quivers in fear but before he can speak, the king draws a pistol from beneath his royal robes and shoots the boy in the forehead. The boy collapses instantly his body spasming and a pool of blood forms around his head. Even Clemens flinches away from the sight and feels sick to her stomach.

King Elias looks back at Clemens and smiles with his buckteeth, "Its so hard to find good help these days..HIMEHIMEHIMEHIME!!"  Clemens puts on another forced smile and looks fixedly at Prince as if saying don't say anything just be cool.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 27, 2009)

In _The Infinite's _medical ward

He holds his head, still dizzy, "Geez...I hate having to take out an injured man...but it will have to happen eventually. I guess I'll save him the pain of having to watch his nakama die..." Ray fixes his mask and draws his 'Blade Stix' He leaps down, ready to strike

As the Drummer Assassin's about to do exactly what his nickname implies, assassinate.In this instance Shin, he suddenly freezes upon hearing a board behind him creak which was followed by a quiet gasp.Without looking back he kicks his assailant and M.J. groans out, both out of pain and out of frustration that she screwed up this suckerpunch she intended to make in order to protect Shin.The scalpel she was gripping flew out of her hand and across the room.

The woman smashed against a cabinet, sadly for her rather hard and  with her lack of any real durability she wasn't capable of taking such punishment without being knocked unconscious.
"I knew I was missing someone."He gave a quick glance around to see whether someone else was hiding somewhere but upon noticing no such person he stepped towards the busty doctor, though another surprise came and he quickly ducked down to dodge a , luckily for Ray it was an empty, bedpan.

"I feel fucked up so don't bother with introductions."The in bandaged covered Shin told his opponent, save the bandages he was wearing nothing but a boxer though he was not unarmed.His left was clutching a scalpel."I'm seeing two of you."His headache resulted in a bad eyesight and as he squinted his eyes he pointed the scalpel at the to identical figures he was seeing."I'll just have to cut straight at the middle of the two of you."

"Heh."Ray didn't take this bandaged fool serious, this man across of him didn't really look like the master swordsman that was mentioned before, it looked more like that master swordsman had been chewed up and spit out by a Seaking."Come on, you're injured enough as it is and exactly is it that intend to do with that tiny scalpel."

"A sword would just be overkill for a pitiful weakling like you,having to resort to sneaking into a medicinal ward and beating frail women."Ray took a stop forward, intending to attack Shin but stopped when he noticed what was a little to the left of him.
"I see, you want to bypass me and attempt to get that shiny katana of yours."He stepped to the left so that he was blocking the path Shin had to traverse in order to get the Divine Dawn.

Shin attempted a smirk, Ray had seen trough his ploy but he was confident enough that he could still get his katana.Now he would just have to do it forcefully.He stepped forward and went for a wide slash that was blocked by Ray's blade and Ray's other Blade Styx went in for the kill but Shin had kept spinning and his right hand went over a cabinet with many glass vials and bottles that Shin launched against Ray's body. 

Both of them closed their eyes as a rain of glass sprayed around the cramped area and after he opened his eyes he just managed black a gold and silver katana that attempted to slash him.Both of them had minor cuts from the glass and there was the occasional piece lodged in their skin but no substantial injuries.

"Alright, now I'll start fighting seriously."Shin proclaimed, with his eyes closed he continued revolving around Ray until he passed him and had then quickly grabbed his Divine Dawn before Ray had a chance to stop him.

With *TABJ*

"Let's go Corona its just you and me!" mutter Garrick and he stomps away towards a small two person boat.

Maxi followed his captain,his cloak had morphed to take on a more raggedy cloak and it's fancy decorations like the gold and silver mask and the golden crowns were hidden on the inside of the cloak."Yes, sir."He replied respectfully."I'll be sure not to disappoint you."He didn't particulary care for an promotion but what he wanted, besides just a thrill, was that privilige V had.He wanted free reign to do as he pleases and kill who ever he wanted and he would have to earn that.

The two made their way to the small two person boat and set off to their destination.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 27, 2009)

It was a peaceful morning at the Windy Dirge. Rek decided that they take the casual path to Ika, using the power of the wind instead of engines to get there.

Cass awakens inside her room with her hair all messed up. She had been dreaming of cuddling Sheep in her arms all night,and she would've, had Elza not take Sheep to her room first. "Alrighty! Today Fluffykins will be all mine!" Cass runs out of her room wearing blue pajamas with a Sogeking picture sewn on her shirt. 

Conversly, Elza awakens inside her room with her bed destroyed. She usually slept without her seastone earings, causing the dragonic instincts her devil fruit granted her to kick in whenever she slept. "AAAAAH! SHEEPERS!" She yells. She managed to acquire Sheep for her own last night, as the cuddly critter made a very good. However she forgot that her primal instincs were more or less in control whenver she slept. "Oh, Oda, oh, Oda, oh, Oda!" Elza panics running around her room and breaking things along the way. 

"ALRIGHT! GIVE ME FLUFFYKINS NOW!" Cass barges into Elza's room, screaming from the top of her longs. The young sniper is surprised to see Elza's room wrecked, with no sign of Sheep inside. "WHERE'S FLUFFYKINS!?" Cass grabs Elza by the neck, forgetful that she's a ferocious half human/half dragon hybrid without her earings. "I don't know!" Elza cried. "Last night I was cuddling Sheepers, and the next thing I know my beloved Sheepers is gone!" 

Cass's eyes begin to pale, and she begins to panic as well. 
"FLUFFYKINS!"
"SHEEPERS!"
"FLUFFYKINS!"
"SHEEPERS!"
The two continue to yell at each other for 5 minutes, until they hear voices outside the room. 

"I must say that I enjoy teaching lady Woolington history."

"Indeed, milord, though I'd rather make lamb chops out of him sir. I haven't had lamb in quite a while."

"Actually, I'd like to make a fine fur coat for milord from its wool."

"No, no, it'll make a perfect decoration for the dining room once its stuffed."

" I'd rather make experiments on it. All this engineering is getting pretty boring."

Cass and Elza recoil in horror from what they hear. All it takes is for them to glance at each other, and they both realize what must be done.

'We have to..."

"Save Fluffykins!"


----------



## koguryo (Jan 27, 2009)

-On the Island overrun with Pirate

Pirate #1: "Sir.  There's a Marine Ship headed this way.  What should we do?"
Pirate #2: "He's here.  Let's have a small welcoming party for them at the dock."
Pirate #1: "How many men?"
Pirate #2: "There shall be 30 waiting for them on the dock.  Have 20 more hiding in buildings, and then 10 more on rooftops."
Pirate #1: "Hehe, no problem."

-On the Nonki

The Marines were preparing to go to battle on the island that has appeared to be overrun by Pirates.

Eric: "How does a whole island get overrun by Pirates?"
Paegun: "They're too weak."

Sooyoung slapped the back of Paegun's head.

Paegun: "Oww.  What?"
Sooyoung: "Too soon."
Gun Marine: "Are all of us going to step foot on the island or shall some of us stay on the ship?  I mean most of you are our main fighting force."
Eric: "It might be best if some of you join the fight a bit later.  We don't know what we're up against."

Hana and Joseph walked out of the storage room with Baby Den Den Mushis, and handed them to everyone.

Hana: "These are for-"
Joseph: "If you get lost."

Hana punched Joseph toward the ground.

Paegun: "Violent."

Hana twitched an eyebrow, "What was that?"

Paegun cowered in fear, "Nothing."

Hana: "As I was saying, these are for if we split up on the island.  Update your status when we're on the island every 10 minutes.  We might end up going off in different groups when we reach the island."
Jae-Sung: "Do you have an idea for the groups?"
Hana: "We'll decide during the initial landing."
Eric & Sooyoung: *"I like her.  She's very professional, unlike some people we know."*

Slowly the "Nonki" got closer and closer to the island.

-On the Island

At the docks Pirates were beginning to form small units at certain positions.

-Back on the Nonki

The Marine in the Crow's Nest began to shout, "I see the docks of the island!  Right now it appears a lot of people are forming groups there!  What actions shall we take!?"

Everyone on the dock had frustrated looks on their faces, *"SHIT!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2009)

'I see the docks of the island!  Right now it appears a lot of people are forming groups there!  What actions shall we take!?" Joseph grinned and stood at the front of the ship. "PREPARE THE CANNON!" He shouted. "YOU AREN'T USING THAT MOVE AGAIN!!" the marines shouted. "I'll always use the epic entry move!!!"

They sighed and readied the cannons. "AIM!" Joseph shouted, pointing his hands out. eight marines move four cannons into position. "FIRE!!!" Joseph releases a net at the same time the marines fired the cannons. Joseph was rocketed off towards the Island. "He's going to die doing that one day." Eric commented "No one will miss him." the marines speak in unison.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

*Kingdom of Wyaton...*
In a high sloping cliffside where few seldom ever visit between the great tree sections that surround Wyaton, Annie lays stomach down on a burrow dug into the cliff wall aiming her sniper rifle at full intensity. She has built a Sniper's den for herself to stash all of her little goodies for when the time is right. From her high vantage point Annie has a good view of the great castle of Wyaton. For the entire night she has been carefully observing the movements into and out of the castle. 

On the dirt floor next to her are various bounty posters of all the Makaosu agents. She has already seen, several agents milling about the castle grounds, including a blond woman with an umbrella known on the posters as Setsuka, and for some reason a brown haired fellow with whips on his belt kept following her around like some puppy dog. The gunslinger had also briefly spotted a fast moving hyperactive looking young kid who she had a hard time getting a bead on but eventually identified as the one named Makoto but unfortunately not a sighting of the one that she came here to see. 

For several agonizing seconds Annie had just contemplated sniping them all but she quickly realized that it wouldn't be so simple with these kinds of opponents, just be patient Annie, she thinks to herself, you're not here to fight all of them just one of them. As sleep descends over the most of the inhabitants of Wyaton, Annie still remains wide awake, chewing her favorite gum with mechanical pacing. She is about to pack up for the night when suddenly something catches her eye. 

A woman stands alone on a high balcony of the royal palace looking out over the horizon. That's the chick who I fought on the Infinite that Anglora bitch! thinks Annie and she zooms in even further on the woman's face. "Yeah bitch payback time..." mutters Annie and she loads a trank dart into her rifle but then Annie notices the Anglora's face is pensive and tear stained. Annie quickly takes her finger off the trigger and frowns for several seconds. 

*In the dead of night several hours later...*
As Anglora sleeps in her palace bedroom, a tiny glob of gray glue like material smacks against her window and sticks to it. Enfolded in the substance is a folded note which cannot be removed from the gray material. The substance is timed to dissolve itself and the note in several hours and when opened the note would read....

_I know that you're doubting yourself right now and wondering what to do next. Well help me and maybe I can help you. I'll be at the former Kings hunting cabin at dawn by the lake. Come alone or don't come at all._ 

*Evermore Kingdom...*
Garrick and Corona land on an isolated inlet and make their way inland under the cover of night. As they land the Cannons of the Dark Justice can already be heard firing. "Alright listen up fool!" growls Garrick, "We slip into the army and pretend to be rebels. Now they'll be waiting for the signal to attack at dawn from the rebel base but they won't be getting that signal...EVER! Because V and Hawthorne will have taken the base out. Then you and me go in an assassinate the two remaining leaders of the army," Garrick mimes cutting his neck with is index finger, "Cut off the head and the rest of the body is useless, catch my drift!?"  

*Elsewhere on Evermore...*
Hawthorne and V land at their intended target and creep inland with a squad of Marine soldiers. They make their way towards the mountains where the base is said to be hidden next to.

Hawthorne glares at V as they reconoiter the area, "You know I heard the King of this island is especially cruel and lets his people starve. Defending such a man doesn't sound like justice to me." 

*The Royal Castle of Evermore...*
The Royal guard of Evermore, awaits Gilmonts approach and far in the distance the campfires of the rebel army can be seen, the army waiting like Vultures to strike. Clemens stands on the balcony overlooking a courtyard and shudders when she replays the death of the young boy but down in the kitchen of the castle a group of cloaked figures prepare their strike.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 27, 2009)

Marine HQ Sea Port Town-North Blue​

Ranald looked down at the ridiculous suit he was now wearing. “Jim, tell me again, why wearing this banana suit will help destroy th’ dragon’s  lair.” But as James goes to answer the annoyed Ranald’s question the whole situation freezes as red spots seem to burn in every where. Ranald brings his left hand to his head as he sits up in his bead. Looking around he sees Timothy hunched over asleep on his desk. To his left he sees that James is looking out the window to the street below. Ranald looks down and runs his hands along the bandages. Dark grainy images of the fight start to flash in his mind. He grips his head as the images pounded through. “How long was I out Jim?” Ranald ask as he throws the covers off his body. James didn’t even react to the question as his gaze was fixated on a beautiful woman on the street below. “Three days.” he says as he finally turns to Ranald who had already grabbed his cane and was hobbling toward his closet. “How long you going to keep that charade up? It’s ridicules.” He comments as he stands from the wall. Ranald stops in his tracks as he ponders the question. “I dennia kno’ Jim.” he says as turns to meet the gaze of James. “It’s how I identify myself. It’s how I kno’ I’m me.” 

James scoffed at the comment as he started to walk toward Ranald. “Whatever man, anyway I reported what happened the other night. You should be getting a nice little bonus on your paycheck. Maybe even a promotion.” He laughs as he slaps his right hand on Ranald’s left shoulder. Ranald’s eyes narrow as James wipes the tears of laughter from his eyes. Ranald turns as James walks past him and out his door. He looks back to Timothy who was still asleep on his desk.  Ranald’s eyes dart around as thoughts poured through his head. Tapping the ground with his cane he knew that James was right. Tossing the cane up he grabs it near it’s center and looks at it for a moment. The gears in his head were in overtime he played different scenarios through his mind. He tightens his lips as he allows the cane to slip through his grip. He grasp the hook of the cane as it passed into this grip and it taps hard as he uses it to support his weight. He hobbles over to his closet and opens it. He grabs some cloths and throws them over his shoulders as he grabs more cloths. He briefly looks back to Timothy as he closes his closet. It would probably be best to let him sleep.  He hobbles out the door and head toward the showers. 

 Aboard the Dark Nation-South Blue​
Victor watched with satisfaction as  crew worked like a well oiled machine. Below deck it was just as busy as the ghoulish creatures ready the cannons on the port side; the first charges and cannon balls were already in place. The stolen colors waved like a silent omen of the impending battle that was about to take place. Meanwhile aboard the Dreggier most of the crew lay sleeping in their hammocks below deck. Just a couple men were actually awake. Suddenly the Marine in the crow’s nest spots a glow in the distance. Bringing up his looking glass he looks to where the glow was. The distance is so great that he can’t quite make out what is going on. But he dose know that the glow is coming from Cost Sol Delia. He shouts down to a shipmate. After hearing what the man said he quickly runs to the door that leads below deck. “All hands on deck!” He shouts as he runs down the line of sleeping seamen. “All hands on Deck!!!” 

Some of the Marines fall to the floor as they are so rudely awakened. But in moments the whole ships seem to come to life as the Marine in charge is also woke up. The Lieutenant casually rubs his eyes. After being briefed on the situation he gets dressed and grabs his hat as he walks out the door. About fifteen minutes had passed from the first alarm to the Lieutenant assessing the situation with a looking glass. All the commotion had taken all the attention and focused it on what was now being feared as fire at Cost Sol Delia. But it played perfectly for Victor who’s black ship had already gotten dangerously close to the Dreggier. The Marine in the crow’s nest didn’t see the Dark Nation until the Marine flag was waving in his face and by that time is was far to late. Victor Drops his hands on the deck of the Dark Nation as he Shouted “Fire!!” The wooden planks that hid the cannon ports fell away as the cannons were rolled forward. Almost simultaneously the seven cannons fire at point blank range, The Dreggier rocks heavily under the fire power of the Dark Nation. 

The anti-rigging guns fire moments later tearing onto the sails of the ship. The Marines scramble to take up battle positions as the Dark Nation raised it’s Jolly Roger. Cannon fire rips from the Dark Nation again as the Marine ship splinters. Marines are sent flying from the second volley. Splashing can be heard as bodies hit the water. Victor laughs sinisterly as he shouts “Board the vessel, kill any Marine that you see!”. The vile beast set out to accomplish the order. Grappling hooks are tossed and latch on to the rails of the crippled Marine vessel. The creatures give a mighty heave pulling the two ships together. Boarding planks are slid into place as other of the monsters swing aboard with ropes high in the rigging.  Victor snaps the fingers on this right hand as he walks toward one of the boarding planks. One of his crew brings him his battle ax and hands it over as Victor steps on the boarding plank. Across on the other ship the sounds of fighting can now be heard.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

*Kingdom of Evermore...*
Late night into early morning on the island of Evermore the night sky still rules but one can feel the imminent approach of the day. Garrick and Corona walk silently along a dirt road towards the main rebel army camp. Disguised as simple locals they make their way past a row of dilapidated shacks on the side of the road. In front of a most decrepit looking log cabin, a baby can be heard crying inside and on the front porch a husband and wife sit with their young son They all look terribly emaciated and malnourished. 

"Spare some food or Beli kind sir?" asks the man on the porch. Garrick glares at the man out of the corner of his eye but continues walking. "Aw well tough times for us all I guess," says the man cheerfully, "But once our brave freedom fighters get rid of that bastard King they'll be plenty for everyone!" he calls out cheerfully. Garrick freezes in place suddenly and spins around on his feet. 

"What did you say about the King?" asks Garrick, he slowly walks towards the man on the front porch. "Well the King is a cruel bastard isn't he?" replies the man clearly not recognizing the threat that is Garrick, "People are starving and the sooner that man is gone the better!" *CRUNCH!* Garrick moves in a blur and slams his fist over the mans head like a jackhammer crushing his skull and he collapses to the floor like a pile of bricks. His wife screams and runs towards him and their young son starts crying. 

"REVOLUTION AGAINST THE ROYAL KINGDOMS OF THE WORLD GOVERNMENT IS PUNISHABLE BY DEATH!!!" bellows Garrick, glaring at the woman, "LET THAT BE A WARNING TO YOU ALL. RESPECT YOUR RULERS!!!" Garrick turns around and rejoins Corona and they continue onwards. Garrick looks over at Corona, "That fool will live. He'll just have a big dent in his skull for the rest of his life...he's lucky I'm a kind Marine," Garrick mutters. 
*
Kingdom of Wyaton...*
Annie walks into a clothing/costume shop, one of the few businesses that wasn't burnt down in Darvers revolution. She strides up to the front counter and looks at the saleswoman, "Excuse I'm looking for something slutty, oh yeah and with a veil or a mask of some sort," asks Annie. The saleswoman nods blankly, "If I had a beli for every time I heard that one..." she replies. 

After making her purchase Annie heads over to the Kings Hunting Lodge to see if electro bitch, her pet nickname for Anglora, will show.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 27, 2009)

*On the Infinite-*

Ray held his weapons in a defensive position against Shin. It wasn't that he was afraid of him, he was still not sure about attacking such a brutally injured man, however he needed this pay check, "Well, lets get this over with." He prepares to strike when he notices a bomb coming over his head. He quickly hits the floor and avoids it, but it explodes past him. He turns to see Tatsu, Jessie, Alph, and OC at the door way, ready to battle.

"You thought you could get away from us to go attack the injured huh?" Ray shrugged, "Yea, you fight a man 4 on 1 and you are insulting me?" *"YOU ATTACKED US!!!!"* They shout at him, "Oh, that's right. Well I'm afraid I'll have to-" *BOOM!!!*

A loud explosion can be heard from the side of the boat, "Your attacking my ship again!!!" Jessie shouts the Assassin. He holds up his hands, "Wasn't me, I need to detonate them with my sticks. Besides, that was the last one that I planted." Jessie thinks of who could make that explosion, and she reaches a conclusion that maybe it was, "Annie!" She shouts as she rushes up to the deck. 

Excited with the hopes that their gunslinger had returned, she was disappointed to see two Marine Battleships sailing towards them, firing cannons. The others join her, as well as Ray. From a loudspeaker one of the marines yells out, "Drummer Assassin! As well as the Unnamed Crew! We will be taking you all under arrest!"

Ray face palms, "You idiots do realize you payed _ME_ to take them out, right?"  The marine chuckles, "Well we realized it would be cheaper to do it ourselves, especially seeing how you killed one of our officers and stole money from our base!" The drummer shrugs again, "You guys didn't pay enough, plus that guy was really annoying."

Ray turns to the crew, "Well it was fun while it lasted, but I'll be going now." He walks over to the edge of the boat, readying to leap off and land in his small boat when it bursted into flames, courtesy of the marine's cannon. Ray face palms again, "Idiots! You wanted your money but then you blow it all up!!!" He draws a pair of drum sticks form his belt, "Fine, if your mad about me killing one of your officers, just wait until you have two ship loads of them dead!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

Evermore...
*"The Marines are already in the castle guarding the King which  means that you'll probably be getting some unwanted visitors yourself most likely,"* says a voice over a den den mushi. 

In the Rebel Command bunker, a man with a glasses and scar going over the bridge of his nose nods and considers this news carefully, "Damn Marines....I'll warn Farooz and Ori to expect saboteurs on their end as well..." he replies, "Are you sure that you can still get to the King on your end?" he asks. 

*"Not sure, there's this red headed bitch from the Marines who keeps nosing around and she's got backup but we'll take her out if we have to. Hold on I have to go, I hear someone. Good luck Mathias...." *whispers the voice and the line cuts off.

*In the Royal Castle of Evermore...*
Clemens walks along a grand corridor but stops when she hears a voice whispering quietly from behind a door, a closet of all things. Clemens draws her dagger and opens the door quickly, "WHO'S THERE!?" she shouts. Inside a tall man in black robes and a pointy hat, sort of like a magicians cap, jumps in alarm. 

"OH MY GOODNESS YOU SCARED THE HELL OUT OF ME MY DEAR!!!" yells the Grand Vizier of the King. Clemens glares at the man and looks around the tiny closet then slams the man against the wall, pointing the dagger to his neck, "Who the hell were you talking to!?" she snarls. 

"AHH!!" he yells in fear, "I was talking to no one! I was just praying to the great Oda to save our Kingdom!" he says in a shrill voice. Clemens narrows her eyes and presses her dagger even closer to his neck, "Do I look stupid to you?" she asks, her green eyes glowing brightly. Clemens is about to search the man when suddenly the King appears behind Clemens. "MY GOODNESS WOMAN WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO MY VIZIER!?!?" he hollers in outrage, "LET HIM GO IMMEDIATELY!!" Clemens sighs and lets the man go, "My lord I believe this man to be a traitor," replies Clemens as she nods her head.  

"WHAT!?" exclaims the King, "This man has served me loyally for 20 years. Not a chance of it. NOW DO YOUR JOB PROPERLY WOMAN AND FIND THE REAL TRAITORS OR I'LL HAVE YOUR HEAD!!!"  Clemens feels like ramming her dagger into the King's stomach but instead she bows, "Yes my lord..." and she walks away. Meanwhile the Grand Vizier makes a mental note to kill her very soon.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 27, 2009)

Evermore Kingdom *With Garrick and Corona*

Garrick informed Maxi of the plans for this missions, and then finally ended with explaining their role.
Then you and me go in an assassinate the two remaining leaders of the army," Garrick mimes cutting his neck with is index finger, "Cut off the head and the rest of the body is useless, catch my drift!?" 

"Yes, sir."In actuality a real and longlasting war between rebels VS TABJ and the royal soldier sounded much more interesting but he intended to impress the captain today and so he would behave,plus one notable opponent would be much more fun then just a ton of fodder revels.

It wasn't long after this that Garrick snapped after overhearing a man who had been making rather negative claims about the king, Maxi's rational side told him that maybe this wasn't the smartest move but that was also the side Maxi didn't pay any attention whatsoever and the crown prince simply chuckled, commoners should know better then to talk about royalty in such a manner, especially a king should be treated with the highest respect possible.
The only exception on this was when a noble was in a position like Maxi, as a marine he should be treated like one and to expect such a treatment, otherwise he would've been better of staying at home and commanding his own country's soldiers.

"Maybe we should slaughter them all after our targets are disposed, just for safe measures."The whitehaired marine proposed."Cutting the head off will do this country no good if more heads pop up to replace the fallen ones, A guard once told me of a serpent like that." 

On _the Infinite_

Shin had quickly checked on M.J. and had carried and placed her in the hospital bed he had been lying in all this time before making his way to the deck."You look like crap."He told the blinded Alph, it was rather funny since Shin didn't look particulary dashing either.
"I'm really not in the mood for this."Greatly annoyed he started to assess their battlestrength, he himself would be lucky if he could fight at 60% of his potential right now, Alph was blind so flying would be out of the question for him with the seawater which was rather unfortunate since they were in battle with two ships and could've used someone that could fly over together with Tatsu.

The rest seemed fine enough though."I say we split up, Tatsu leads the assault on the left ship, and I will lead the one on the right ship."Transportation was fairly limited though and he could only think of one way."I'll go ahead, though make sure to keep Marcks and someone else on the Infinite just in case and to shoot down cannon fire, it won't do us any good if this baby sinks."

He stepped over to Jessie."How good is your throwing arm kid?"He asked her as he estimated the distance between the ships."I would've asked Alph to fly me over normally but I think you're a safer bet now, as close as you can get me will do fine."He secured his katana between his belt and waited for the ship's shipwright to respond.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

*On The Infinite...*
Shin stepped over to Jessie,"How good is your throwing arm kid?"He asked her as he estimated the distance between the ships."I would've asked Alph to fly me over normally but I think you're a safer bet now, as close as you can get me will do fine."He secured his katana between his belt and waited for the ship's shipwrite to respond.

"*OUR* throwing arms are very good," replies Jessie with a grin, suddenly she slams her hands together and generates 3 clones that melt out of her body. Two of them quickly grab Shin, one by the feet and another by his chest and lift him up into the air. *"READY JESSIE!?" * they both exclaim.  

Jessie leans in towards Shin and grins, "Don't worry I won't tell Annie about this..." she teases, "Go ahead girls," she says with a wave of her hand. The two clones nod and throw Shin with all their might like a guided missile at the boat. "NOT THAT HARD HE'S STILL HURT!!" exclaims Jessie as Shin flies like a rocket towards the Marine ship. 

*"Sorry..."* mutter the clones in unison. Then they launch the third clone immediately behind Shin. Jessie herself races to collect her mallets from her cabin belowdeck.
*
Evermore... *
The sun rises on Evermore just as Garrick and Corona make it towards the outskirts of the rebel army camp. 9,000+ soldiers are spread across the vast plains in tents, ready and hungry for battle. Far in the distance the high walls of the royal castle can be seen like a small dot. 

As the two undercover Marines enter the camp two soldiers block their way, "OI! Where does ya think you two is goin!!" exclaims a sword toting guard with a long coat. Garrick glares at the man, "We came to join your cause. We're brothers and we lost our family to the King's madness, now all we want to do is get revenge..." mutters Garrick, he looks over at Corona, "Right brother?" he asks. 

*Elsewhere on Evermore...*
Hawthorne and V lay over a hill spying the entrance to the underground bunker. Down the hill behind them lay their 25 Marine attack force. The entrance to the bunker is basically two large steel doors closing off a hole dug into the mountain side. In front of the doors are a squad of 12 heavily armed Rebels, eagerly on the lookout.

As the sun rises behind them, Hawthorne looks over at V, "Well you're the expert killer. So how do we do this?" he asks. Unfortuntely neither of them are aware that the Rebels fully expect the Marines and have prepared some surprises for them.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 27, 2009)

Palace of Wyaton
Anglora rose out of her Queen sized bed to greet the early morning. She had many dreams, or rather nightmares, about betraying both sides of her alliances. Anglora made her way to the balcony's window and opened it, the rays of the rising sun began illuminating the dark room. Anglora once again walked out onto the balcony. The morning was fairly quiet, only the chirps of the birds could be heard and the water rushing down in the fountains. 

As Anglora walked to the balcony, she spotted a parchment on the ground. *"What's this?* She said to herself in question. 

Anglora read the note, her eyes going wide at some of the things it read. *"This is rather weird and could very well be a set up..... but I'll go anyway."* Anglora said as she hurried into her room to get ready for the meeting. She left after about 30min to meet up with this mysterious person. She wore an indigo detective- style coat with shades.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

*Wyaton....*
Annie leaves the dead Kings Hunting Lodge just before dawn with a broad smile on her face. She has rigged the entire lodge with enough dynamite to blow a person all the way to the moon and the entire exterior of the lodge looks totally normal. If Anglora takes the bait then the moment she enters that cabin it will be bad day for her to say the least and one less Makaosu to worry about. 

In his room James awakens with the rising of the sun and he sits up looking out the window with an emotionless expression. For the last two days he just couldn't shake the feeling that something was off kilter like he was being watched. Beside his bed lays his Gunblade Hyperion and for some reason he feels like he will be using it today and not just for training either. He springs out of bed and immediately starts doing pushups with just his left thumb.

An hour later Annie walks towards the palace gate dressed in a belly dancers outfit. The guards at the front gate ogle Annie and laugh, "Can we help you miss?" they ask. Annie nods and laughs girlishly, "Hiya I'm from Dancers Unlimited. So anyway this dude Darver or something ordered a private dancer and here I AM!" she says cheerfully. The guards chuckle and look at Annie with earnest glances, "Good old Captain Darver!" one of them says with a laugh, "Even early in the morning he doesn't miss an opportunity! Hold on miss, we have to check with the boss, you know just for security purposes." 

"Oh why of course!" Annie replies with mock sincerity and she places a black device next to their guard outpost as they both look the other way. By the time the two guards turn around Annie is gone. "Huh where'd she go!?" asks one of the guards scratching his head. For the next ten minutes Annie places a dozen high intensity explosive charges all around the castle walls, moving stealthily and with speed they are timed to go off one after the other every 2 minutes. 

At a quarter past 8 O'clock in the morning, suddenly an explosion rings out in the front gate of the Palace incinerating the guards that Annie had just spoke with and busting a huge hole in the castle wall. Alarms ring out throughout the palace and 2 minutes later another bomb goes off in the west side of the castle. 

*The east side of the palace....*
James sits alone out in a secluded courtyard of the castle, enjoying the quiet. *BABOOOOOOM!* A loud explosion shakes the castle and James immediately leaps to his feet, drawing his Gunblade instinctively.

"Hey fella..." mutters a familiar voice and the barrel of a gun presses against the back of James head.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 27, 2009)

As Shin propelled trough the air he estimating what his point of impact would be and at the same time try to come up with the best possible way to minimize damage to himself.He estimated that he would just overshoot it and so when he finally was above the ship, still soaring through the air he managed to unsheathe his katana with a little effort and then used "Reverse Sirocco"To change the angle of his trajectory but as a result he skidded across the ship of the marine ship and then violently crashed into several storage crates.

The pirate stumbled to his feet as a marines started to surround him, they waited patiently thinking the fool had nearly ended up killing himself in that maneuver but Shin could take some punishment even like this, He wouldn't do this on the way back though.That would be pushing it, no he would rely on Tatsu or a simply small boat to get back on the Infinite.

He staggered to the nearest marine, or better said he started with staggering before slowly increasing in speed as the pain he felt subsided.And almost as if it was nothing for the injured swordsman he started cutting down marines, his movements were shaky and his cuts weren't as fast or precise as they normally would've been but over the years of training, and especially these last few months with this crew he had outgrown common marines of this level, if it wasn't for the fact he was injured he would've taken the entire crew barehanded on as he would do against unworthy opponents.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

*With the Unnamed Crew...*
Unlike Shin, Jessie's clone G3 doesn't have the aid of a fancy wind propelling attack so she does the next best thing. The clone uses her head to stop her momentum as she blasts headfirst into the mast of the Marine ship that Shin just landed on, at full force. The mast explodes with the impact and creaks and groans with the strain, a split second later it falls over like a felled tree squashing dozens of Marines on the deck. 

Back on the Infinite Jessie grabs her mallets and prepares to rejoin the fighting up above when suddenly she feels a thunderous pain rocket through her skull and a bruise forms on the top of her forehead. Automcatically she knows that it was J3."OW! Just who does she think she is, flying around like that nutjob Led or something!" Jessie groans. 

"What who here is called me Led forth for fighting!?" exclaims Cyborg Led as he walks out of Annie workshop, apparently he had managed to reattach his head. Cyborg Led looks at Jessie, "I will protecting Master Annie ship from the harm of evil Marines and such!" 

Jessie shakes her head, "Whatever just go make some tea or something!" she exclaims and races away to the fight. "TEA!? Make me!? Led is strongest of teamakers!" and he walks towards the kitchen to accept Jessie's challenge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2009)

*"WHAT IS THIS SEEDS IN MY GRAPES!!!?!?!? I SPECIFICALLY SAID NO SEEDS!!!!"* the King hollers like a madman. The boy quivers in fear but before he can speak, the king draws a pistol from beneath his royal robes and shoots the boy in the forehead. The boy collapses instantly his body spasming and a pool of blood forms around his head. 
King Elias looks back at Clemens and smiles with his buckteeth, "Its so hard to find good help these days..HIMEHIMEHIMEHIME!!" 

Prince, after witnissing the spectacle, begins quivering with barely supressed rage and anger. He notices Clemens shooting a warning glare, but all he can see is the boy lying dead on the floor.

"Well," the King says, looking at Prince quizically. "Is anybody hungry?" He claps for the waiter, and orders some food brought out. The waiter glances quickly at the dead boy, and nods, hurrying away. Prince rips his eyes from the gruesome spectacle and looks out the window.

"Your magesty," Prince says, still shaking with rage. "I hope I'm not being offensive, but the houses down there seem to be in rather terrible condition." He looks up. "Surely this isn't your doing?" he asks, bringing up as much politeness as he can muster.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 27, 2009)

With Anglora
Anglora was walking at a brisk pace, almost a run, towards the king's hunting lodge. As she walked past various people and places, she tried to conceal her identity by wearing the shades and hiding her face with her hands.

Soon, Anglora made it to the lodge and slowly approached the door. She raised a hesitant fist towards the door and knocked in a rather polite manner. After no answer, Anglora looked confused and knocked again. She took out the note and re-read it just to make sure she had the date, time, and place correct. It all was. 

Anglora stood there for a moment as suspicion began to engulf her. *"Try to fool me will you."* Anglora said angrily. She raised her fist to the door again, but this time, sparks were violently erupting from the fist. *"KNOCK KNOCK HUN!"* Anglora said as the door was blasted down from one spark influenced knock. 

As the smoke cleared, Anglora began to walk into the room. All was quiet and the place was vacant. *"I guess this really was a tri...*  *KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!*

The lodge instantly exploded , engulfing the range around the lodge in flames. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Palace of Wyaton
Darver was in the throne room reviewing a map of the layout of Naibunes Boulevard. Out of nowhere, a loud explosion was heard that rocked the castle. Darver nearly fell over as the room swayed. 

Yingoru burst through the throne room doors to see his captain. _"Captain Darver-sama, an explosion just obliterated the entrance to the palace. We could be under attack."_ Yingoru said in a hurried tone.

Darver regained his balance and looked at Yingoru with his trademark expressionless face. *"Who would be foolish enough to plan an attack against me?"* Darver said. *"Go find out the cause of this event."* He ordered. _"Yes master-san!"_ 

Yingoru started to leave the room when again, another explosion rocked the west wing of the castle. Yingoru was thrown against the wall and Darver was knocked over. Yingoru got back on his feet and was about to leave to find the cause, but Darver was already walking out of the doors to ammend the situation himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

As soon as Prince speaks up Clemens glares at the Marine, and promises to have words with him after this affair is done. She specifically told him to keep his mouth shut and let her do the talking. 

The King shoots daggers at Prince, "Well ENSIGN (he says Ensign as if its such a pathetic rank) the commoners exist to serve me their Royal King upon whom their very lives are forfeit for my pleasure and whim." 

Elias claps his hands and immediately two Royal Servants carry away the body of the boy, "HIMEHIMEHIMEHIME!" he laughs with his buckteeth, "Just as you Ensign and your superior," he glances at Clemens, "Are serving at my whim. So do you have a problem, ENSIGN?" he asks the Marine.

Meanwhile down in the wine cellar two hooded men lead a groups 20 heavily armed rebels through a makeshift hole in the wall and begin to exit into the upper level and make their move. 

"Death to the King!" one of them exclaims.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2009)

Prince notices the looks Clemens is giving him, but the Kings answer only makes him angrier. He suddeny finds himself whizzing back into a memory....

*12 years ago, on Prince's home Island.....*

"Prince! Prince!" Kaya shouts, tearing down the streets. "Where is he Sparrow?" She asks a small boy, shaking him by the shoulders. "Where's Prince?"
"I..think he went down to the foutains..." Sparrow replies.

"Thanks!" Kaya shouts, speeding down to the foutains. "Prince!" she shouts.

A small boy, just small, not young, pokes his head out of the foutain. His white hair and purple eyes show that this is Prince, though younger, with no noticeable scars.

"Oh, hey Kaya," he said, counting the money he had taken from the foutain. "Great haul today. That was an awesome idea, starting the wishing foutain rumor..the tourists fall for it, hook line, and sinker."

"That's not important!" Kaya shouts. "Prince, the orphanage bill results are being released today!" Prince's eyes widen, and suddenly both he and Kaya are sprinting down the alleyways, towards the village square.

"PEOPLE," a voice booms. "WE HAVE SOMETHING TO ANNOUNCE." The orphans in the crowd begin to buzz with excitement. "THE NEWS CONCERNS BILL 5674, OR THE ORPHANAGE BILL. AS YOU ALL KNOW, THIS BILL WOULD OPEN AN OFFICIAL ORPHANAGE TO HELP THE GROWING NUMBER OF ORPHANS IN THIS FAIR CITY." A cheer from the crowd. "THE VOTE: 65 APPROVED, 35 AGAINST."  The children go wild. "THE BILL WAS THEN SENT TO OUR GLOURIOUS KING FOR CONFIRMATION." The voice goes on. "IT FAILED TO MEET HIS REQUIREMENTS, AND WAS TURNED DOWN. THERE WILL BE NO ORPHANGAE. I REPEAT, THERE WILL BE NO ORPHANAGE......

*Current day...*

So do you have a problem ENSIGN?" The king asks.

"Of course not sir. Not at all."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2009)

The Little Tree pirates move forward across the island. "Ah. Seems we have company." Jason comments. In front of the crew are Ra and his final wings. "Seven of your wings have been clipped." Jason adjusts his hat and grins at the fishman. "I don't need those shitty wings anyway." The fishman grins back. "I see." Jason grabs his chest. "Free for all i suppose?" He looked at the fishman. "He's mine." Leo was about to step forward, only to be backhanded five feet by Ra. "He's Mine." The fishlike man drooled at the chance to get his hands on Jason. The man who's been ruining his life.

"Wellp, I'll take the panda." Bolt pulled on his beanie. "Why the panda?" Belle asked. "He looks like the strongest." Bolt charges forward. "I've got the girl." Eve growls. James rubs his chin. "I'll take the purple haired guy!!" He rushes off. "I'll take the middle aged guy in the white suite." Belle commented. "Ah? I guess i'll be fighten the reaper." He said, laughing at the man dressed in a claok and weilding a scythe. "HOWD YOU KNOW HIS NAME!?" A few wings asked.

"Pff, It doesn't matter." Tenth smirked. "Lets go enjoy the battle." Dashal smiled. "Death will be imanent." Reaper cracked his knuckles. "I'll slaughter them and then slaughter their captain." Leo snarled. "There's too many people here." Micheal complained. The wings and little tree pirates all walked or ran towards their respective enemies. All but Jason and Ra, They calmly strolled down to eachother. "Want me to describe how i'll kill you?" Ra smirked. Jason kept his hand quietly on his chest. "How about... I describe how i'll kill you."


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 27, 2009)

V turned his masked face towards Hawthorne.  "We're going to kill them all.  But we're going to do it silently." V waved his hand to the 25 marines behind him.   They crawled up the hill.  "Orders, sir?" one of them asked.  V's knife flashed out and cut his throat, killing him instantly.   

_Several minutes later..._ 

The 12 rebel soldiers were moving up the hill.  They had their guns trained on the location where the screams were coming from.  "Is that... the marines?" one of them asked.  "Shh..." another one silenced him.  "We want to take them by surprise."  Suddenly, a masked figure appeared from over the hill dragging with him a beat up marine with a snake coiled around him.   

"Allow to introduce myself.  I am the Crowned Clown Maximillion Corona. I am the prince of the kingdom of Granpayaso.  When I heard about your plight, I came right away to help you.  I discovered many marines preparing to attack your bunker. I killed them, but kept this one to keep as a prisoner for bartering or other purposes," V said and did a slight bow.

The rebels slowly lowered their rifles and headed up towards V.  They were still weary, but seemed much less cautious then before.  V kicked a beat up Hawthorne to them.  As they reached down to lift him up, two knives appeared in V's hands.   

_*Evermore* capital..._ 

Gilmont looked around at his men.  None of them seemed eager to fight.  Even though they had the high ground and an advanced Gatling gun, they were outnumbered by at least 20 times their number.  Several marines were muttering to each other out of Gilmont's ear range.  Gilmont tightened his belt and hoisted his spear.  

"LISTEN YOU LAZY BASTARDS!" Gilmont roared.  The marines quieted and turned towards Gilmont.  "We are facing against an army that greatly outnumbers us! They have many powerful weapons and fight with a zealous fury.  Our odds of survival are little to none.  BUT WE ARE MARINES! We fight for the World Government, for Absolute Justice, for our world! Will we let these rebels take us?! NO! As we speak, our bravest soldiers are infiltrating their compounds and assassinating their leaders.  We are the world's most elite soldiers.  The enemy comes with chaos and anarchy, but we will face them with Justice.  They come for our blood, but they will drown in their own!!!" Gilmont bellowed to his troops.  "So get to work!"


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 27, 2009)

*Wyaton...Where all the chaos is.*

Fluck stepped lightly off his boat and onto the sandy beach. He had just enjoyed a hearty meal of salmon sashimi and amaebi sushi as well as some mild alcohol that he had found in a barrel offering tribute to the sea god. Unfortunately, he didn't have much to put back inside so he made a couple of fish jump out of the water and cooked them before placing the seafood inside the barrel as thanks for the meal.

_"Something's wrong with this place. I feel...a disturbance. Some sort of interference is here and it's making me hella uneasy to say the least,"_ he thought to himself. For some reason, the chaotic urge was weakened, but the message was still conveyed quite clearly: he had to approach the castle. So that was what Fluck did. 

Explosions rang out across the skies as the castle blew up and black, billowing smoke erupted out from several portions of the structure.

_"Was that me...No,"_ Fluck thought, feeling that something was amiss. Normally he would have attributed the explosions to the entropic aura that seemed to pervade his very being, but for now, he was beginning to feel the interference on him in earnest.

With every step he took towards the castle he felt the compulsion of chaos wane and fade slowly, until it was but a mere suggestion, with no real control over him. At most, it had a slight influence on his actions. Naturally, this change did not go unnoticed by Fluck, who had lived the yoke of chaos for quite a long while now and was used to the constant oppression of the devil within. 

"The hell's going on any-" The chaos man never got the chance to finish his sentence because he had to duck to avoid being decapitated by by a sword. In front of him stood a very beautiful girl with long black hair who was wielding the said sword and trying to remove his head.

Both Fluck and Larissa's eyes met.

"I've found you, Order!"

_"I've found you, Chaos!"_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 27, 2009)

Aboard the Dreggier-South Blue​
 Victor hit’s the deck of the crippled ship har as he clears the boarding plank. All around him is the chaos of battle. He takes it in and savors it greatly. The surprise of the attack had broken the remaining Marines who were easily being over ran by the ghoulish warriors under Victors command. Fighting had spread to all corners of the ship as the blood flowed like a great river spilling over the sides of ship. Even the bowls of the ship was in turmoil as the fighting had even spread their. Deep within the heart of the communications room of the ship a frantic Marine had escaped the clutches of death and was now heading for the Den Den Mushi. He activates it and begins to plead for help. “S.O.S. The Dreggier is under attack by an unknown pirate faction. Marines are down. I repeat S.O……….” The Marine falls silent as the cleaver like sword of one of Victors ghouls cut the man from head to toe. The man hits his knees as blood begins to seep through the cut.

As the marine literally splits the Ghoul destroys The Mushi as well then proceeds to wreck the room with a high pitch squeal of enjoyment. Above deck Victor was making his way toward the Captain’s quarters when he ran across the Lieutenant. Unlike the rest of the Marines who were losing badly to his creations the Lieutenant was successfully defending himself. Victor chuckles as he claps his hands with amusement. The ghouls around the Lieutenant jump back as Victor approaches. As Victor pulls his war ax into place he snaps the  fingers on his left hand signaling his creations to go elsewhere and continue about their business. The Marine looks blankly at Victor for a moment before he charges “You must be the Captain of these things!” He shouts as he leaps in the air. Victor calmly brings his ax up blocking the attack of the Marine, he then pushes him back and counters with a strike of his own. The Marine easily dodges and hops back a few steps. “An ax of that size will never…. Yikes!” The Marine doges as the ax comes down beside him cleaving off a piece of his wide brimmed hat. Victor then throws himself into a spin bringing the ax around again.

The Marine hops to avoid the ax and leaps back again after touching down making a distance between him and Victor. But Victor was already charging again bringing down his ax with great force. It is all the Marine can do to block Victor’s attack. The force of the attack shatters the blade of the Saber that the Marine was using but he used this to bury the ax deep into the deck of the ship. But to the surprise of the  Marine Victor uses this momentum to spin over the handle Victor’s right boot  connects squarely in the marine’s chest sending him spiraling to the deck next to fallen comrades. Victor was far from done as he pulls the ax from the ground and bringing it over his shoulders as his feet hits the deck. The ax flies with amazing velocity as it comes down on the fallen Marine. He rolls barely avoiding the death blow. He picks up two sabers as he returns to his vertical base. Victor’s ax splinters the deck on impact. Victor follow the marine with his eyes as he pulls his ax out of the hole he had made. He places his ax on his shoulder as he takes a step toward the marine.

“I suppose I have to be serious with you don’t I” the marine pants as he drops the justice coat off his body. He then takes the sabers up in an offensive manner and charges. Victor falls back dodging through the hail of blades that rained all around him. The Marine pushed Victor back to the original starting point of their battle. He then falls to a sweep knocking Victor off balance. Another rain of blades volley around Victor who rolls the side. As Victor recovers to his feet he leaps back as a split opens up on his face. A surprised expression crosses his faces as he feels at the blood with his left hand. “Ha, your not so tough after all.” the marine bellows as he gasp for air. Victor’s eyes narrow as he wipes the blood from his cheek. He then grips his ax with both hands as the marine charges in again. The swords swoop in with deadly accuracy. But now Victor was serious. Both of the swords shatters as a X wound opens up through the cloths of the Marine cutting deep into his flesh. Blood hits the deck as he backs up gripping his chest. In pain he looks up to see that Victor now had two axes connected by a chain. 

Victor slams his ax back together with a twist it was one again. The blood on the deck makes a squishing sound as Victor approaches the  Lieutenant. He brings his fist up in a defensive manner but Victor’s left hand rockets pass the defense and clamps firmly on the man’s throat. The marine grabs Victor’s arm with his hands but he is simply pulled toward his adversary. Victor then lifts the man high off the deck. The marine gags as Victor’s grip tightens. “What are you?” The marine gasps. “A paint man.” Victor replies. The marine struggles to swallow as he realizes that Victor is a Devil Fruit user. “You’re a monster.” he gasp. Victor’s smile drops as the marine’s comment falls on his ears. With a twist he snaps the marine’s neck and drops him to the deck. “I’m an artist!” Victor retorts as he turns and heads back toward the captain’s chamber.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2009)

Rex Vs Reaper-

"Ah, Greetins mate." Rex waved. "I'll erase you quickly." Reaper drew his scythe. "Ah, We both be usin two handed weapons." Rex held up his Guitar. "But, I don't be thinkin i'll use the major attacks." Reaper gripped his scythe tightly. "I.. don't like being.. Underestimated." Reaper rushed forward, He then raised his scythe above his head.

"Reapers soul stealer." His blade seemed to glow before crashing into the ground next to Rex. "Hm?" He assumed Reaper missed but, BOOM! There was an explosion knocking Rex back. "Guah, Bloody ell." Rex rolled across the ground and shook his head. "Damned tricks." He thought to himself. Looking around to find Reaper.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2009)

"Soru!" Kent shouts, rocketing forwards and coming to an abrupt halt.

"BAH!" shouted the old man again. "TRY HARDER!" He sits back and waits for Kent to go again. Every muscle in Kent's body cried out in agony, but he dutifully got back on his feet and readied himself. 

"Soru!"  he shouted again. The world became a blur as he pushed off with his legs, and he seemed to dissapear from sight before reappearing farther down the path.

"So it begins..." the old man mutters cryptically.

"Sir?"  asked Kent, confused. The old man didn't seem to be talking to him.

"Order and chaos..." The old man says. "They finally meet. He stood abruptly. "Your time grows short. For nearly 3 weeks you have been here, but you are not yet ready to face the challenges ahead. Now, soru again.

"Soru!"

"Again!"

"Soru!!"

"Again!"

"SORU!" Kent screams as he rockets down the path. "I'm gonna learn Rokushiki if it's the last thing I do!"  he shouts to the sky.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

_*With James and Annie...*_
James feels the cold barrel of Annie's revolver press against the back of his head, he grips Hyperion tightly but remains emotionless. For several minutes they just stand their silently, then another explosion rocks the palace walls. "You're coming with me now!" yells Annie, she looks around anxiously, knowing that she has little time. Someone could spot her at any moment. 

"You shouldn't have come here..." mutters James. He spins around his gunblade in a blur of motion towards Annie's head. The gunslinger refuses to fire and instead ducks down at the last second, the blade slicing off the end strands of her blond hair. Annie rolls backwards and springs back to her feet but still doesn't fire. James narrows his eyes at Annie, "Why aren't you shooting at me?" he asks her in a flat tone of voice. 

"Because you're my brother!!!!" she yells at him, "The little scrawny kid who I used to beat up all the time and who used to taddle on me to Mom. REMEMBER HIM?" she yells at James. 

*KABOOOOOOOM!!!* Another explosion rocks the palace. 

James eyes flicker a bit but he shakes his head, "No he's dead..." mutters James. He disappears in a blur of movement and appears in front of Annie before she can even react, pressing his Gunblade up to her neck and he ramming her against a wall. 

Annie drops her guns and laughs, tears falling down her face. "IF MY BROTHER'S REALLY DEAD THEN HOW COME YOU HAVEN'T KILLED ME YET!?!?" she hollers at him. Then suddenly she wraps her arms around his neck and hugs him tightly, her neck cutting into the blade Hyperion. "I made a promise to take care of you no matter what!"

James body quivers against her touch, it feels foreign to him. Who was the last person that hugged me? He thinks to himself out of the blue and then his mother's face flashes in his mind....

*9 Years ago in the West Blue*
_Flashback continued from this post..._
here

By the time Annie and James reach the center of town the entire place looks like hell on earth. Dead bodies are strewn everywhere and all the buildings have been flattened but in the center of the carnage, Annie spots her Mother, Sarah, on her knees breathing heavily and clutching her midsection. Beside Sara lays a man with his left arm missing and half his face burnt off, in his right palm he holds a red shell looking device. 

The man in shadow claps and walks towards Sarah, *"Hey now I'm really impressed, you actually survived a Reject dial attack straight to your midsection but I wonder if you stopped clutching your stomach like that would your guts just come spilling on out, hehe!"  *

Sarah spits a red glob of blood at the mans face, "Yeah well my guts may be blown to hell but at least I'll still have my guts in a few seconds....you on the other hand,"  Sarah painfully hauls herself up to her feet, still clutching her midsection. The gunslinger closes her eyes and suddenly the air around her becomes heavy and begins to warp around her body. The man in shadow stops short and glares at Sarah but she smiles back at him.

"That's right fella. I was saving the best for last though it'll kill me just like it will you...." the ground around Sarah shakes from her aura and she points her right hand at the man, "Let's end this shall we?" she asks. 

"DON'T DIE MOM PLEASE!!" cries James and he runs towards his mother. "JAMES NO!!!" yells Annie and she chases after him. 

Sarah turns around and sees her son and her eyes widen with horror, the man in shadow laughs and suddenly his hands morph into giant hooked claws. *"Oh look who it is..."* he says with a laugh and he disappears in a blur of movement, charging at James. Annie sees the man appear in front of James out of nowhere and stab at him. Blood splatters everywhere but it isn't James blood. His mother stands in front of him protectively with the man's claws going straight through her chest. Sarah laughs at the man in shadow, blood pouring out of her mouth, "Not on my watch fella...." and she points her right hand at his face point blank range like a gun. 

"Bang!" exclaims Sarah. She channels her aura into her hand and blasts her fist straight through the man's skull like a hot knife through butter. He falls to his knees with a shocked look on his face and then falls over to the ground headfirst.   

Sarah collapses immediately afterwards. The Gunslinger turns towards her children, "I've looked better I know...." she mutters weakly. Sarah crawls towards James and kisses him on the forehead. James sobs uncontrollably, looking at the poor state of his mother, "I...It...it was my fault!" he exclaims. Sarah shakes her head and looks at him sternly, "No! Don't you ever think that! Don't ever blame yourself sweetie...it was my fault not yours..." she hugs him tightly and stares at Annie, winking at her daughter who will grow to look just kike her. 

Annie stands horrified and unable to move or sepak, she never thought in a million years that anything bad could happen to her mother, the woman she thought of as invincible. "You'll be ten times stronger then I was...take care of your little brother..." Sarah tells Annie in a weak voice and then she becomes limp in James arms and slumps to the ground. 

"IT WAS MY FAULT!!!!" screams James in an uncontrollable rage, he starts pounding his fists against the ground. Jack appears running through the debris moments later and stops short when he sees Sarah laying limply on the ground. He clutches her and drops to his knees, and all the while Annie glares at him, "It was your fault..." she mutters.

*Right here right now...*
James suddenly drops his Gunblade and his previously emotionless and icy exterior seems to melt as he hugs Annie tightly. "It was my fault..." he says quietly as tears roll down his face, "If I hadn't of said anything she would still be alive." Annie shakes her head and looks at James in the face, "It wasn't your fault..." 

*KABOOOOOOOOM!* Another explosion rocks the palace. James jerks his head up, "You need to go Annie!" he exclaims. "No we need to go!" corrects Annie. 

As the two make their way out of the courtyard a figure blocks their way, it's Darver.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 27, 2009)

On the Infinite Injustice-

Tatsu transforms into Dragon Point and waits for a few passengers to hop on, "Lets go, before the ship's destroyed." Jessie hops on his back, mallets in hand. OC goes to get on as well but is tripped by Ray who gets on instead, "Sorry nanny, I've got some work to do here. Keep an eye on this ship, it's really important." 

Tatsu flies off, not realizing that the second man to get on was not OC or Alph, but Ray. He soars over the ship with Shin on it. He flies high into the sky, "Ready Jessie?" She grips her mallets tightly, "Ready!" She chucks one of her mallets down hard towards the ship and then leaps off with the other one in her hand. She hits her hands together forming two more clones who nose dive and catch up to the thrown weapon. They both grab onto the handle and push down, building up more and more momentum. 

On the Marine Ship-

"You might want to watch out."  The clone warns Shin as she moves out of the way, "Huh?" The first hammer slams down onto the ship, the clones riding it, cracking through the deck and breaking through to the bottom, "And now to finish it!" Jessie pulls back her weapon and then slams it down like she was attempting to hit the bell in the carnival game, causing the boat to slip in two, "That's one, lets hope that Tatsu can finish up over there and pick us up before this ship completely sinks."
 She says, hand behind her head chuckling.

With Tatsu and Ray-

"Alright, that's one ship, one more now." Tatsu says to the last rider, "Well, we better get this done quick then." Ray speaks for the first time on the ride, "WHAT!?! Who let you on!" He starts to spin out of control, his flight path messed up by the shock. He slams into the mast, breaking it, however Ray swiftly leaped off and landed casually on the ship.

"Why are you here!" Tatsu shouts at the drummer, "To save your life." He replies casually and pulls out a symbol like before, but smaller. He clicks it, turning it into a buzz saw but does not attach it onto his arm, "Duck."

He chucks the symbol at the surprised Dragon Man who manages to duck in time. It flies over his head and cuts through the large group of marines that were going to take out the pirate, "What the-?" Ray casually catches the symbol and returns it to his belt as it returns to him in a boomerang fashion, "I'll be sure to think of a way that you can thank me later, but for now..." He runs off past Tatsu, "I'll be back, just keep them busy will yah partner?"

Tatsu grunts, "Fine..." He transforms into Hybrid Point and flies above the ship, he then shoots a flame that sweeps the deck, frying the marines, "These guys are chumps, why are they even sending weaklings like these after us?"

Ray looks back as he runs into another room of the ship, the Marine captain that assigned him the mission stands there casually, "Well Drummer Assassin, what will you do now?" Ray shrugs, "Nothing, we're winning in case you didn't notice from your sunken ship over there." The marine laughs, "Hah, who needs them, we have a bomb big enough to take you all out, and it's headed right for that ship." Ray narrows his eyes at him under his mask, "Sorry, but I can't let you do that. I need that ship."

"Well what are you going to do! We have the bomb ready to fire at your ship in the next minute, you won't be able to stop it in time!" He laughs maliciously. "I guess I'll run away." He slips out the door and back onto the deck, leaving the marine dumbfounded. 

"Oi! Dragon, lets go." Before he can question him, he leaps on his back and hits him in the back of the head with a stick, "Lets go!" They fly off the ship and head for the slowly sinking one, "You two get on quick!" Shin and Jessie look at each other and shrug, they get on their crew mate, not because of his orders, but because that was their original plan anyway.

"Now, are you all ready for some fireworks?" He says to the pirates, *"Huh?"* He draws his sticks and smacks them together three times within a second. Suddenly a few explosive drum pads that he had set up on the marine ship go off, and those trigger the bomb that they had stored on their ship, causing an explosion so large that it almost knocked the Dragon Man into the water along with his passengers. 

They land on their boat, all of their eyes wide at the spectacle, except for Alph, who can not see the event take place...because he is blinded.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

*Evermore...*
Mathias one of the four chief Rebel leaders sits in the command bunker. A guard strides inside, "Sir one of the guards radioed over the den den mushi that we have unexpected visitors but then the line cut off!" 

Mathias grins, and grabs his Nodachi from the wall, "Good! Notify Farooz and Ori to march on the capital, and notify our contact within the castle to strike!" Mathias order. "Yes Sir!" responds the guard and he races out. 

Meanwhile as V stabs two of the guards by surprise with his knives. Sabra darts out in a flash and coils her long form around a guards neck, choking him and extends her neck and bites onto the face of another guard. Hawthorne himself knees a guard in the stomach and drops him with another knee to the face. 

*BANG! BANG! BANG!* The remaining squad of Marines appear over the hill and support V and Hawthorne, shooting anyone still alive. When all the guards are down, Hawthorne turns Sabra into Bisento point, "You and me are gonna finish this right now!" he exclaims with fury but suddenly the huge double doors open of their own accord. Both Hawthorne and V freeze and aim at whoever or whatever should charge out of the entrance but the inside is quiet as a mouse.    

V who is no fool peers inside cautiously, years of honing his killer instinct tell him something is amiss. He turns towards a Marine and calls him over, "You take 15 steps inside now!" he commands. The Marine gulps in fear but does as is he is told, better then getting your throat slit he thinks. After he takes his tenth step...

BABOOOOOM! A mine detonates underneath the Marines feet blowing him to pieces, truly better then having your throat slit. "Oh greeeeaaaaat..." mutters Hawthorne. 

Meanwhile at the capital gates....
*"ENEMY SPOTTED!!!"* yells a keen eyed Marine standing on a castle turret with a telescope. Riding in are a wave of 3000 thousand men on horseback and behind them are even more to come, but even more troubling, suddenly the Marine watchman eyes cannons on wagons being towed by some of the horses. Suddenly he looks up in the sky and sees a cannonball hurtling his way, "Ohhhh Shi...." BOOM! The parapet explodes and the battle under the Evermore Gates begins.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 27, 2009)

Wyaton: Palace Courtyard
Admist all of the explosions, Darver had made his way to the courtyard to find James and Annie making an escape. Darver stand in their path for a moment, eyeing both of them. He looked from Annie's face to James's face. He noticed something unusual about James's expression though. It wasn't a cold indifferent expression anymore. It was something completely different.

*"James, what is the meaning of all these explosions? Is this your doings? It looks to me as if you were trying to leave.* Darver says as he looks at James. He then looks at Annie who has a determined look on her face. Darver looks back at James then back at Annie, putting 2 and 2 together.

*"Kill this girl now James."* Darver commanded. James did no such thing. *"That was an order from your master, kill this girl now."* Darver said again, hostility arriving in his tone. James continued to stay idle. *"Defying me is the worst thing you could ever do in your life."* 

Darver's eyes narrowed on James. He didn't like the fact that James could be a potential traitor. *"I see that I have a traitor on my hands along with a culprit. I'll make sure the both of you taste the flames of hell within the next few minutes."* Darver said as he lifted his leg, aura gathering around it. He kicked, sending a blast of aura at the two.

*"Aura hondou."*

_Meanwhile........_
As the king's lodge exploded, a firecracker was seen soaring straight up into the air from the explosion. The firecracker popped, and an object began freefalling towards the ground.....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2009)

*Wyaton...*
"Run Annie!" exclaims James. "Hell no I'm sticking with you!" Annie replies defiantly, drawing her revolvers. James quickly shoves her behind him and grips his Gunblade tight. 

*"Aura Hondou!"* exclaims Darver as he shoots off a massive burst of aura energy from his kick. James swings Hyperion and telegraphs the shot, "AIRDRILL!!!" shouts James and he swings his Gunblade in a vertical arc shooting a pressurized cannon air at the aura wave. The two attacks collide, *BABOOOOOM!*, creating a huge column of smoke and debris.

The pressure slides James back off his feet and he almost falls backwards but he holds onto Annie and helps steady her. Suddenly Annie rolls to the side side and aims both her revolvers, "NEW TRICK JUST FOR MISTER DARVER!!" Annie bellows and she fires two shells right into the center of the smoke and debris, "INFERNO ROUND!!" she shouts. The two shells explode into a red and green gas, when they make contact with each other suddenly a spark ignites and a skyhigh fireball erupts incinerating anything in its path, the only problem is that Annie hadn't worked out a way for it not to kill her as well because the giant fireball hurtles towards her and James.

"C'mon!" yells James as he grabs Annie by the hand and leaps all the way to the roof of the palace and they both make a run for it across the rooftop.
*
The Infinite...*
On a small self propelled boat two men in black suits approach the Pirate vessel and two Marine ships which look as if they had just had  a hell of a battle.

*On Evermore...*
Garrick and Maxi make their into the rebel camp towards the leaders but then suddenly an alarm goes off and the entire army mobilizes and begins its march on the capital. 

"DAMMIT!" exclaims Garrick, "Someone crewed up! C'mon lets go take out the leaders as quickly as possible!" he yells at Maxi. 

*"OI! OI! You two looking for us!?"* growls a loud and booming voice. Suddenly large half giant standing just over 14 feet tall approaches Garrick and Corona. Their is a dwarf on sitting on the giant's right shoulder. 

"I guess that's them!" snarls Garrick and he rips off his cloak and prepares for battle, "You take the dwarf!"


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 28, 2009)

Fluck grinned as he ducked the horizontal slash from the female, then rolled past her as she diverted the swing for a stab downwards, deflecting the coming kick with his revolver. Larissa stepped down hard with her foot and pivoted on it, spinning around for a powerful slash, but Fluck had already anticipated this and somersaulted backwards in the air, landing heavily behind the sword user. 

Larissa turned around and moved backwards in a sliding step reminiscent of most Oriental fighting styles, sheathing her sword into her scabbard. The swordswoman gritted her teeth and drew her blade again in a whirl of flashing metal befitting the name _Eien no Senkou_.

_"What Must Happen, Will."_

"Chaotic Probability."

To a normal onlooker, this part of the battle would have resembled any of the other earlier portions of the duel; a simple stab from the attacker and an equally simple dodge from the defender. However, to the participants, reality  seemed to pause, shift, and unwrap itself for a moment as Chaos battled against Order. The probability of a successful hit shifted in flux as it was rapidly altered, but eventually it was proven that this was Chaos' domain, and  Fluck swayed his head to the left just in time to avoid the hit.

Larissa was a little perturbed by the fact that her usual bread and butter tactics were not working, but she was otherwise unfazed. She could take this guy, easy. The Iaido user sheathed her sword once more, but Fluck was ready for such a telegraphed attack. He watched the scabbard closely, preparing to avoid the blow. Yet, suddenly he felt his body freeze up, and a curious sort of control was placed over his body; the sort he had not felt in a long while.

_"Constant State!"_

"Tsk, Entrosphyere!"

The expanding mass of chaotic energy flooded and engulfed the area they were standing in, and overthrew the control Larissa had placed over Fluck. More importantly, it made Larissa miss her attack and nearly trip, her blade swerving dangerously wide as an unnoticed pebble on the ground suddenly slipped from beneath her foot, making her lose her footing. Thankfully, her experience and ability in combat prevented her from falling.

Larissa stared at the maddeningly-calm male in front of her. _"Why aren't you attacking me?"_

It took nearly all of his self control for the chaos man to not laugh at the female in front of him. 

"Why would I? I've been looking for you ever since my life began."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 28, 2009)

*With The Unnamed Crew...*
The two Marine ships that were working with Drummer but then double crossed him had retreated after the Unnamed Pirates literally decimated their fodder crew. Jessie sits on a crate, sweating profusely, she looks up at Alph and sighs, "These weights that I'm using are so hard to move with," she says, "It's like it takes me three times as much effort to do things that I did easily before..." 

"HEY GUYS LOOKS THERE ARE MORE TROUBLEMAKERS!!!" yells Marcks, pointing down the railing from the opposite side of the ship. Suddenly two men, a dark skinned fellow with a square jaw and a light skinned fellow with bald head, both wearing black suits and wearing sunglasses leap from their stealth craft and onto the deck of the ship. 

They look around the deck then stride towards Shin and hand him a den den mushi and a Log Pose, "This will play a recording only once before it self destructs, have a nice day," and as quickly as they arrived they jump back into their stealth craft and jet away. 

"Geez well that was weird!" exclaims Jessie. "More like retarded if you ask me..." mutters Marcks in agreement. 

Several minutes later, Shin gathers the crew in the meeting room and plays the den den mushi (Alph had checked it for bombs or traps). *"Hello Shin this is Jack, Annie's estranged father. I'm sure you that you still remember me from our last encounter,"* there is a slight pause and Jack clears his throat, *"Well once again my daughter has gotten herself into quite a pickle and once again I'm too far away to do anything about it. So that's why I'm making contact with you and and your friends. And while I'm loathe to beg for help I have no choice and my options are limited at the moment. I'm asking you Shin to help protect my daughter just like you swore you would to my face."*

Jack then goes into detail about the Island that Darver is currently on and how they have been given an eternal Log Pose to Wyaton. Jack ends the conversation with....

*"Oh yes Shin, one more thing, if you choose to do nothing and Annie dies. Which I know that you won't do but still just in case....I promise that after I'm done with my current mission I will hunt you down personally and kill you alongside all those responsible for my daughters suffering...." *

The den den mushi cuts off and suddenly starts melting into a pool of green foul smelling liquid. 

*Evermore...*
Lt. Clemens stands on watch with Ensign Prince outside the King's Bedroom with her arms crossed, contemplating just how ironic it is that she had joined the Marines with the intention of bringing back reason and true justice to the Marines but now everything that she stands for is the complete opposite. For all of Clemens faults, as a vain egomaniac, a borderline sociopath, a manipulator, and even a killer, the irony that she has betrayed her original principles is not lost on her. 

"I don't like this any more then you do Ensign," she declares, "But we must serve the greater good as Marines..." however her voice makes it sound as if she's trying to convince herself of it. 

Clemens thinks back to when she first encountered Garrick it seems so long ago...


StrawHat4Life said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





StrawHat4Life said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clemens laughs to her self at how she had managed to get herself under Garrick's command. The rules must be obeyed absolutely she thinks but this King Elias is exactly like those bubblehead Nobles, arrogant and not in the interest of the common good. "What to do, what to do..." she mutters silently to herself. She notices movement out of the corner of her eyes and spots the only son of King Elias, Prince Gavin walking to his room. The young Prince is 18 years old and unlike his father quite handsome, but far too timid, Clemens thinks. Suddenly a lightbulb goes off in her head. 

*"REBELS!!!!"* someone screams, Clemens is dashed out of her thoughts and spins around with her twin daggers drawn, her eyes glowing brightly. Down the hallway a group of 8 masked men toting rifles fire at Clemens and Prince. *"Mirror!"* exclaims Clemens with her right hand raised at the rebels. A large mirror blocks the hail of bullets warping through it. Simultaneously a second mirror forms behind the Rebels and the hail of bullets fly out, ripping into their backs.

Prince Gavin hides in a corner and quivers with fear. Clemens runs towards him and grabs him by the arm, "Quickly my liege!" she exclaims helping him up. "Ensign open the door!" she commands. *CRASH!* Suddenly two large figures smash through the adjacent window and a large looking ape creature dropkicks Clemens and Prince Gavin blasting them all the way to the other end of the grand hallway. The ape man gives chase while a feral half rat half man looking creature snarls at Ensign Prince with razor sharp teeth.


----------



## EPIC (Jan 28, 2009)

Palace of Wyaton-
Ororo was relaxing near Darver until the explosions began, almost knocking him to the floor. Then, Yingoru came and warned of the attack, and another explosion caused them all to fall. He followed Darver to courtyard to see James and Annie, who were now dubbed traitors. When Darver began attacking, Ororo did too, he used his 3x repression to make a shockwave into the ground, but he couldn't since the blast from the Darver's and James' attack caused him to fall back.  

Meanwhile...

James was sleeping in the corner after meditating for so long. When the chaos began, his restful slumber was interrupted, only to find Anglora gone. He wanted to look for her, but did not and checked outside onto the courtyard. Only to find another battle beig fought in Wyaton.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

"Doubling mirage." Prince says calmly. Sudden;y there are 2, 4, 8 princes instead of one, and they all charge his attacker. Mirages dart in and out, and the real Prince wreaks havoc with his sword, drawing several long cuts across the ape man's body. The rat man grabs an oriental sword hanging on the wall and swings it at Prince, but he nonchalantly blocks it with his gauntlet, and feircly stabs the beast in return. "Is that all you got?" he taunts, striking it hard with his armoured fist, and following up with several quick sword strikes. "I guess this sin't going to be as fun as I thought." The rat man lunges at him, and manages to catch him with his claw, giving Prince a long cut down his arm. "Mirage Garden," Prince says.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 28, 2009)

-On the Nonki

Jae-Sung: "What the hell did he just do?!?!"

Paegun was stroking his beard, "It's his entry, I give it an 8/10 on account he didn't take me with him."

A Marine walked up to the group and saluted, "Sirs and madams we are closing in on the island.  It appears we are to be met with resistance when we land.  Orders?"

Paegun: "I say we just get ready to fight." 
Hana: "They outnumber us 3 to 1, even more if you don't count our fodder."

A bunch of Marines on the "Nonki" had depressed looks on their faces.

Paegun: "After this day everyone shall know that 13 Marines took on a lot of pirates!"

Everyone on the boat facepalmed, *"IF YOU'RE TRYING TO SOUND EPIC!  YOU'RE NOT!!!!"*

Sooyoung: "Paegun, you do know Monkey D. Luffy took on most of Impel Down by himself right?"
Paegun: "Most of those guys were fodder."
Sooyoung: "He beat the CP9."
Paegun: "Psh, I can take on Monkey D. Luffy."

Everyone on the ship burst into laughter.

Eric: "Okay whatever.  Now let's focus on the task at hand.  Someone get in contact with Rodgers."
Marine: "He's out of radio range sir."
Eric: "Great."

In a corner Paegun was sulking drawing little circles in dust, "I can probably beat Luffy if he was still starting out."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 28, 2009)

Cass and Elza walk around the Windy Dirge, looking at everyone they meet with deathly glares. Anyone in the ship could've taken their precious Sheep, and if they didn't find him/her, who knows what will happen. 

The two girls stop in front of a steel door at the 4th floor of the ship.

"Okay, first, we check Matyr if he has Fluffersteen." The young sniper tells Elza.

"Don't you mean Sweetypie?" The dragon girl asks, confused with Sheep's new name, though she herself uses a new one right this moment.

"Fluffersteen sounds cuter." 

"Yeah, it does. Ready?"

Cass cocks her handgun, while Elza takes off her seastone earings and readies her claws. For Sheep, the two where willing to kill, even if they were their crewmates.

Elza pounds on the steel door several times with her strong arms, but they were not enough to open the door.

"Stand back!" Cass' irises turn into crosshairs, activating her sogegan. "THIS IS FOR YOU! FLUFFERSTEEN!"

At the other side of the door Matyr and his engineers were working on a new machine. Froko striking down his Romanov in one shot was proof that he needed something better, stronger, so as soon as he was able to get on a wheelchair Matyr took the advantage to build a new machine. It was surprising that Jessie and the others managed to fix even his broken-down gadgets, and at the same time put the ship back in pristine condition.

"Alright, activate the gears slowly, and in the order I specified." He commands his engineers from his wheelchair. His body was wrapped in bandages, with his head being completely covered, save for his face. Several tuffts of brown hair was sticking out of the bandages on his head. 

The process had to be precise and delicate, as a single mistake could cause the entire machine. 

"GIGA...DRILLLLLLLL.........SHOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTT!!!!!"

A very violent yell screeched from the other side of the steel door, and in seconds the door is blasted out of its hinges and flies directly at Matyr, slamming him onto the enforced oak walls of the ship. The force of the shot is so great that the door breaks through the ship's walls, sending Matyr and the door into the sea outside.

Elza charges into the room, punching and clawing most of the engineers in sight, while Cass blows up most of Matyr's machines.

Elza grabs one of the engineers by the throat and shakes him violently."WHERE'S FLUFFERSTEEN!?" When she did not get her answer, she punched the engineer in the face and moved on to the next unfortunate person in her path.

After trashing Matyr's newly repaired forge, Elza and Cass stop when Cass remembers something they heard from Rek before.

_"Never eat anything your girlfriend 'cooks' after she caught you feeling her up in her sleep. It's most likely poisoned."_ 

Cass shakes her head, remembering the wrong thing.

"_I'm sorry, Matyr, but the Windy Dirge simply does not have any room for a biology laboratory. Sure, I can make room by removing my libary on the 2nd floor, but then I won't have a library on every floor. _"

"Elza, let's stop." She tells the dragon girl, who was throwing random things at Matyr from the ship.

"GIVE US FLUFFER- huh?" The dragon girl stops for a moment, and looks at Cass, whose sogegan was deactivated. 

"Fluffersteen isn't here." She tells Elza.

"Are you sure?"

"Yup."

"Okay, let's look for Fluffersteen somewhere else." Elza grabs a metal pipe from the ship and throws it at Matyr's head before she leaves the forge with her sniper friend.

Matyr was completely confused by what had happened. One minute he was building a new machine, the next he was blown off the ship by a flying steel door. "Ouch." He exclaims before passing out on top of the floating door.


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 28, 2009)

_"You've...been looking for me?"_ Even in the heat of battle, Larissa still wore a proper confused expression on her face. Fluck chuckled lightly in response. "Well, I don't mean looking for _you_ specifically, but I was looking for someone like you. You know how sometimes, when you were just a kid and going through a rough patch, you just wish somebody would come and fix all your problems for you? I've always hoped that somebody would fix this screwed up life of mine...But eventually I just learned to live with it.

Now, though, I meet you. And I know for sure that you're the one who can help me. Someone who can let me experience order again, and ward away chaos from my life -" Fluck stopped suddenly as Larissa again pointed her blade at his throat, an enraged expression wiping away the previous confusion.

_"Don't you dare say that,"_ the female growls fiercely as she tried driving the sword straight through the offending male's neck. _"You have no idea what I've done, how much I've been through, how much I long to be - WHOA!"_ The Makaosu agent tripped during the attempt and landed on Fluck, knocking the wind out of him and inadvertently pinning him to the ground. The chaos user sighed and righted himself, pushing the female off him into a more...respectable position.

"Don't bother. You're already within the field of my Entrosphyhere; all attacks or even attempts to escape the field will fail. There's nothing either of us can do except talk until I turn it off."

The female Makaosu member stiffened in disgust and kept her mouth tightly shut. 

"You're certainly surprisingly childish. Although, from what I gather, you envy me, don't you? I can tell from what you said earlier"

Larissa's eyes widened and her face flushed. _"That's not true!"_ she exclaims hastily.

"Ack. Bullseye," Fluck thought confidently. "Well, I'll just assume it's true. Chaos isn't all what it's cracked up to be, you know? I mean -" the chaos user never got to finish his sentence because he was rudely interrupted by his opposite number.

_"What do you know? You've never lived my life, you've never experienced and gone through what I have, you wouldn't know what order does to you."_

"No," Fluck admitted. "I have not. But you've never lived _my_ life either. Neither of us are qualified to speak for the other. What I do know, however, is that your very presence is able to reduce the chaos affecting me; similarly, my presence must break down the structure of order around you."

"We can help each other. Come with me."

Larissa contemplated this proposition for all of one second.

_"No way. It's impossible. We'll both be killed by Darver Grenguo."_

"Darv-Who?" Fluck frowned. He knew his own name was pretty strange, but this Darv guy was no slouch in the weird names department either.

_"The leader of the Makaosu, the organization I am in, and the Chaos Pirates. He's a pirate definitely on the level of even the famed Seven Pirate Gods of the Sea! He'll hunt me down for betraying him, and you'll be dragged in it as well..."_

This time, Fluck really did laugh out loud. 

"The leader of the Chaos Pirates...? I _am_ Chaos. There is nobody I fear."


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 28, 2009)

Gilmont stared at the approaching cavalry.  The horses were thundering up towards the gates.  A large cloud of dust was gathering behind them.  Suddenly, cannonballs shot out from cannons pulled by some horses.  *BOOM!* One of them crashed into a castle turret.  Gilmont turned around and began to quickly bellow orders.  

"Royal guard! Get to the gatling and load it up.  Then open fire on the charging cavalry.  Defend that gun with your lives.  I want 100 guardsmen with me.  Marines: I want a dozen snipers covering the gatling gun.  The rest of you, take up positions along the ridge and fire when I give the signal. GO!" 

One hundred guardsmen ran up to Gilmont.  One of them stepped forward and saluted with his cutlass.  "Orders, sir?" the man asked.  Gilmont turned around and pointed at the approaching cavarly.  "We're going to make a charge and break up the enemy line."  The guard gulped.  "Um, sir? Are you sure that's safe?"
Gilmont glared at him.  "No.  Its not safe.  But you're a soldier.  Let's go!" 

Gilmont charged down the hill.  He soon arrived at the front of the cavalry wave.  Gilmont thrust his spear through an approaching soldier.  The rider collapsed and slid off.  Gilmont slammed his spear into the now riderless horse, breaking its neck.  Gilmont continued to wade through the enemy line, stabbing riders and killing their horses.  

However, Gilmont was getting heavily injured.  He had been shot in the foot by a revolver, slashed by a riding saber, and kicked in the face several times by a horse.  Gilmont was moving much slower now, and soon found himself surrounded by a circle of riders.  "Guards? Help?" Gilmont turned around and saw all of the guardsmen were lying dead or dying behind him.  One of the riders raised a rifle.  "For the resistance!" the rider shouted and aimed the rifle straight at a charging Gilmont.  

Suddenly, Gatling gun opened fire.  *Tak tak tak tak tak tak tak!* Bullets tore through the wave of cavalry.  Dozens of riders went down screaming as bullets sliced through them.  Many horses were panicking.  They threw off their riders and began to run for the trees.  The circle surrounding Gilmont broke up, except for the man holding the rifle.  *BANG!* A bullet slammed into Gilmont's chest.  

No blood appeared.  Not bothering to wonder why, Gilmont charged straight at the man and ran him through with his spear.  Gilmont then knocked him to the ground and stabbed the spear straight through the man's throat.  Gilmont tugged his spear out and collapsed to the ground.  

Gilmont opened his suit to see what happened to his chest.  He saw where the bullet had struck: the Goodfellow family pendant hanging from around his neck.  It was ruined, but there was no damage to Gilmont's body.  "You were right, dad,"  Gilmont muttered sullenly.  "I guess I should protect my family."  Gilmont didn't know whether the two cases were connected, but he had a strong feeling they were.   

Gilmont marched back to the marines.  "What are our casualty rates?" he asked an officer.  The officer looked down at the ground.  "127 dead marines and 143 dead guardsmen, sir," the officer said.  Gilmont brightened when heard about the low guard casualties.  "We should be able to hold off the next wave.  By then, reinforcements should have arrived."  "No sir, you don't understand," the officer replied.  "The rest of the guardsmen deserted." As Gilmont took in the bad news, the rebels prepared to launch another wave at the capital.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 28, 2009)

On _The Infinite Injustice_

*"Hello Shin this is Jack, Annie's estranged father. I'm sure you that you still remember me from our last encounter,"* there is a slight pause and Jack clears his throat, *"Well once again my daughter has gotten herself into quite a pickle and once again I'm too far away to do anything about it. So that's why I'm making contact with you and and your friends. And while I'm loathe to beg for help I have no choice and my options are limited at the moment. I'm asking you Shin to help protect my daughter just like you swore you would to my face."*

Jack then goes into detail about the Island that Darver is currently on and how they have been given an eternal Log Pose to Wyaton. Jack ends the conversation with....

*"Oh yes Shin, one more thing, if you choose to do nothing and Annie dies. Which I know that you won't do but still just in case....I promise that after I'm done with my current mission I will hunt you down personally and kill you alongside all those responsible for my daughters suffering...."* 

"Heh."Shin chuckled after the message ended and the Den Den Mushi dissolved."That last part wasn't necessary."Things must be looking grim for Annie if her father send him a message like this, Annie promised to come back alive and if push came to shove then Shin would personally go after her to make sure she keeps that promise.

"Alph fix yourself up, Tatsu or Jessie could either of you set set sail towards Wyaton, Alph can take over after he repaired himself."He said as he started to walk away with one unsteady step after the other."I still need to rest, I'm sorry but you'll have to do a little longer without me."He wasn't trying to sound arrogant or anything but there were three figures on board that fulfilled the leader role on board, without Annie there were only two of those left and with Shin being out of it as much as he had been lately things had been depending on Tatsu lately.

Alph helped him down below deck and after the two checked on M.J. and woke her up, the doctor being relatively okay except for a slight headache.She gave the her and Shin both some aspirin to counter their headaches and then all three went their seperate way.M.J. continued working, Alph started repairing his eyes as quickly as he could and Shin went to his room.Liting his first cigarette in a while now.

He sat down on his bed and on his pillow he found a silver bullet and his free hand reached to grab it. With his back against a wall he was enjoying his cigarette while inspecting the bullet.He couldn't help but smirk upon seeing this."You better not break your promise and die on me."He mumbled to himself as he pocketed the bullet and rested his eyes.

In Wyaton

Explosions were wrecking the castle but in their room two figures continued their workouts without a care in the world.One was a tall man wearing black dress pant and a white dress shirt.He was doing thumb push-ups while on his back stood a green tinted cannon."I've gotten too used to this Leo, maybe it would better if I did them with one hand."He moved his hands and then continued now with a one handed thumb push-up ."Yeah, that's the stuff."

*"Jackie!!!"*A voice yelled out from under the bed covers, on his bed a bulge was covered by the indigo colored duvet.*"Do something!!!"*A blond head popped out and continued yelling at the Makaosu agent.Meet Hali Bell, makaosu intelligence officer and one of Daran's subordinates.Jackie was after Anglora but that tease was proving harder to get then expected and after being cooped with her for such a long time he had to get rid of his frustration somehow.

"Alright I'll check it out since my princess is so worried."It seems Princess wasn't just a nickname reserved for Anglora.

With Setsuka

In one of the castle's gardens Setsuka was staring at a Cherry Blossom tree, oblivious to the rest of the world as explosions wrecked the castle.It was until debris hit the tree that Setsuka got up and could be bothered to find out what was going on.

On *Evermore with Garrick and Maxi*

"I guess that's them!" snarls Garrick and he rips off his cloak and prepares for battle, "You take the dwarf!"

"The....Dwarf?"A sigh was heard and Maxi fell into a depression, the air behind him seemed to take on a dark blue shade.

"Oi, never heard of not judging a book by it's cover.....Brother, Fastball special."The dwarf told his giant of a brother who grabbed his brother with both hands and then threw him at Maxi in a baseball pitcher like manner.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 28, 2009)

Seeing as they did not find Sheep in Matyr's forge, Cass and Elza headed for the ship's tailor, where everyone's clothes was made, at the first floor of the ship.

Byostok Crevy was the Windy Dirge's resident tailor. He comes from a long line of marine tailors, and his mother was famous for sewing the personalized suits of many officials and marines, with Vice Admiral John Giant being one of her most famous clients. He was a stout, balding man who took pride in his work, and was skilled in fencing to boot. 

The Windy Dirge's sewing room was a cramped space filled with unfinished overcoats, torn chongsams, and rack upon rack of exotic extravagant dresses. "Lord Rek really should were something that doesn't have purple in it, it's getting pretty tiring to make them." The middle-aged man exclaimed. Like Matyr his room was fixed completely, and was in fact made more spacious, though this only gave Byostok more space to put his sewing machines in. He was currently sitting in front of a table where one of Rek's many purple clothing was laid. He had no idea why his master had such a love for purple clothing, but so long as he served the Du Mortises he would make as many purple clothes as Rek wants.

"GIIIIGAAAAAAAAA....DORIIIIIIIIIIIIRUUUUUUUUUUU....SHOOOOOTTTTTT "

The door to his workshop is blown into splinters, and a drill-like implement flies past the surprised tailor, ripping apart half of his work.

Elza charges into the room, and hits Byostok with a right hook., knocking him out. "WHERE'S FLIPSIE!?" Elza questions the unconscious Byostok. "Not talking, eh?" Elza pummels the poor tailor, and then ravages the room in her quest for Sheep. 

"Is Flipsie there?" Cass asks Elza. The young sniper was getting tired of using her best technique to blow down doors, but if it meant finding their precious Sheep, she would do it over and over again.

"Nope." Elza says to Cass. "But this dress looks good on me, doesn't it?" The dragon girl holds up a long, heavily ruffled pink dress.

"I like it, it complements your white hair." 

"Thanks!" Elza yanks a random dress from a pile, and holds it up in front of Cass. "You look good in blue." 

The two girls continue sorting through the clothes, until they remember why they were there in the first place. "FLIPSIE!" Elza steps on Byostok before both she and Cass search every nook and crannie for Sheep.

"He's not here, let's go!" Cass and Elza run out of the room, still in search for their beloved Sheep. 

Their search leads them to a room filled with broken clocks, unfinished decorations, and other furnishings. This was the furniture room, where broken knick knacks, statues, and other such decorations are restored. Since Rek, and when it came to Jade Empire goods, Jun were big collectors, a skilled restorer of such goods was needed. Which is why Zallia Clockis was hired by Rek. She was a kindly middle-aged woman married to one of Matyr's engineers who happened to be the one who regularly restores the family's statues. 

"Okay, break the door down!" Elza tells Cass.

"Can't, I'm tired." She replies, her eyes turning back to normal.

"Okey-dokey, I'll do it!" Elza rips through the door like paper, and the two proceed with their search for Sheep. After a few minutes they realize that Sheep wasn't there either.

"Flipsie's not here either." Cass grimaced.

"We can't give up!" Elza tells her, her eyes flaming with determination. 

"You're right!" Cass says, joining her.

The two girls run out of the room, and continue their search for Sheep.

"Ah, what a fine day." Zallia says as she walks to her workshop. Along the way she is almost bumped by Cass and Elza, but forgets this anyway. When she arrives at her workshop she faints when she sees everything broken and shattered.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

_At the royal castle of Evermore...._

"Mirage Garden." Suddenyl there are maybe 20 copies of Prince, none moving and all in different poses. "Try to find me now," Prince says, throwing his voice this way and that. "Bitch." The rat lifts his head, and makes a strange noise, almost as if he's....sniffing. "Shit." The rat snarls and leaps at Prince, attacking him fiercly with his claws. "Clemens!" Prince shouts, warding off the majority of the blow. "Get the prince the hell away from here! Go!"


_With Kent and Jorma....._

"SORU!!!!" Kent streaks across the feild, his entire body begging for mercy.

"YES!" Shouts the old man. "You have done it! A low level, true, a very low level, but it was still soru!" He hops up and down. "You have acheived what you came to this island to acheive! You must go now. I can continue your training even after you leave, but Jorma has something to tell us..." Kent waits for a moment, and Jorma sudden;y walks out of the house.

"Excuse me sir, but I think I've-"

"Yes, yes," the old man says,entering the hut. He walks up to the book and says, "What is it?"

"I've found a passage that-"

"BAH! Of course you have! Read it boy, read it!" Jorma isn't suprised, the old man had revealed his tendency to predict future events weeks ago.

"And Lo," Jorma read. "Behold, those who have mastered my teachings, and heed my words. For as you have been diligent in times of war, now must you be diligent in times of peace, or war will sweep across us once again. Your journey has been long and hard, but if you have not strayed from my path that I have carved for you, you hold the key to that which has been locked. If you revel in this task, then the heavenly winds may once more roam this earth." Jorma looked up. "That's it," he said. The old man looked curiously at the book, and ran his fingers through his thinning hair.

"This book," he said suddenly, "Was written by madmen." He looked at it again. "It speaks," he said softly. "Of the impossible." he took a deep, shuddering breath.

"Master?" Kent asked tentatively. "Are you okay?"

"A seventh form..." the old man whispers. "A seventh form of Rokushiki..." he runs his fingers through his hair again, thinking furiously. "Go." He said to Kent. He hands him a small den den mushi. "We will continue your lessons through this. The Wave Skimmer has been loaded with supplies. Kent." He says, looking up at him. "Learn. Seek. Find the final form of Rokushiki. And then return to this island." He took in a deep breath. "But never before."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 28, 2009)

Sea Port Town-North Blue​​
Ranald stepped out of the bath room as he ran his left hand over the light scars that lined his upper body. What ever medicine Doc. Valley used it worked and it worked well. After closing the door behind him he slips his shirt over his head and pulls it down over him pulling his arms through the sleeves. He pulled the shirt the rest of the way down. After tucking the shirt in a comfortable distance he tightens and fastens his belt. He pulls his beanie out of his back pocket as he grabs his cane that was propped up by the door. He hobbles down the hallway. As he reaches the stairs he hears Timothy yelling out his name. Ranald turns to see Timothy barreling toward him. The young man barely stops himself from colliding with Ranald as he doubles over trying to catch his breath.  ?You?re, you?re a big hero in the city now Ranald.? Timothy pants as he stands up.  Ranald looks to the ground as he turns to start going down stairs. Timothy can?t believe what he is seeing. He darts past Ranald and stops a few steps in front of him with his hand outstretched. ?Did you hear me? I said you are a hero.?  Ranald?s glance cuts to the left as he shakes his head. 

He rubs his moth with his free hand as he contemplates how to address this situation. Then with a swift motion he uses his cane to push Timothy to the side as he continues down the steps ?There?s a fine line ?tween being a hero and being a memory lad, don?t ferget that.? Ranald solemnly says as he props his cane on his shoulder as he continues around the bend and to the lower floor beneath them. Timothy blankly stares as Ranald disappears around the corner. ?What was that about?? he ask himself as he turns to go back to his room.  Ranald hits the  lobby of the Marine outpost and turns left heading for the door as he used his cane for more of a decoration then a  bluff. As his free hand touched the door James speaks up with a chipper attitude. ?Gonna train Ranald? Least your not faking anymore.? Ranald pauses as his head turns to the man setting at the desk behind him.  ?Yeah, I think I finally have a concept on how my powers work Jim.?  James chuckles not even raising his head from his magazine. James simply waves him off as Ranald opens the door and walks through it. 

Ranald trained for the better part of two hours. But all he could do is get the begging of his powers to activate. Ranald kicks a chair over after another attempt fails.  ?Every time!? Ranald shouts as he looks at his hands.  ?Jus a red glow is all I get, what did I do differently back then.? Ranald mutters as he picks the chair back up and sets down in it. Far above Ranald on the second floor Timothy sits watching the events playing out below. ?Whatcha doing Timmy?? A voice from the doorway blares. Timothy jumps out of his seat as the words fall on his ears. After he sees James he sets back down grabbing at his chest, ?What are you trying to do give me a heart attack?? Timothy says in a shaky voice as James walked up beside him. ?Ranald is down there training I think.? Timothy says as James props up on the window seal. ?He is Timmy boy, your getting to see a different side of Ranald now.? He says as he gazes down on his friend far below. Ranald props his elbow on his knees as he rubs his chin. He felt he was getting close but what else could he be doing wrong. This is when he spots his cane and an idea hits him.   

 Aboard the Dreggier-South Blue​

Victor walks over the bodies of fallen marines as he makes his way to the captain?s room. He throws the door open to see a disheveled room. The cannon fire had knocked everything out of place. Files laid soaked in spilt rum and booze. Victor sifts through the remaining files hoping to find something on this McStarr he now sought. But all that was here was a little Intel on what appears to be a blind prisoner aboard the ship. With mild interest Victor flips though the file.  ?Assassin.? He mumbles as drops the file to the ground. He callously steps on the file and twist his foot on it as he steps to the next shelf tossing things to the ground. Suddenly another volley of cannon fire rocks the crippled ship. Now his creations were having too much fun he thought. But as he turned to leave he spies a secret door that was shook open by the blasts. His curiosity perked he makes his way over to the door. Looking in he sees a set of stairs that lead down to a dimly lit room. His heavy boots creak on the steps as he makes his way down the stairs. As he steps in the room he spies a cell. In the cell he sees a man wearing a blindfold with a Mohawk. The man?s head rises and turns toward Victor as Victor steps into the room  ?Das Omen? the man says.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 28, 2009)

James vs Michael-

James rushes forward and draws two of his blades, "Haha! Lets go, I'm tired of fighting weaklings!" Michael sighs, "Uuuh, your too loud." He says drawing something from his back pocket. It appears to be a boomerang with spikes surrounding it. He flings it at James but he smacks it away and continues his push forward, "Hah! You'll need more than-" 

He stops in place as he gets near his opponent, he notices that the boomerang is now stuck in his back, blood draining out of it. He smacks himself in the forehead, "Boomerang! How could I not catch that!" Michael looks at him strangely, "Obviously..." He steps back and takes out a few boomerangs and straps them onto his gauntlets as well as his boots and chest, "Fine...lets get this over with..." He says awaiting the pirate's second charge forward.

On the Infinite Injustice-

It is morning and it won't be too long before they reach the Kingdom of Wyaton. Tatsu steps out on deck and looks off into the horizon, thinking over the battle to come when he notices there is a figure blocking his view. He takes a closer look and notices a familiar figure. Though he can not see his face, he recognizes the Drummer Assassin, "What're you doing here!"  He shouts out, causing a few other members to come to the deck.

Ray doesn't even bother to turn his head, "Oh, well seeing how you guys got my ship blown up, I'll be joining you from now on."  He says casually, *"What!"* many of the crew shout out at once, "You got your own boat blown up when you got the marines after you!" He sighs, "I believe that this crew was their main target, and they normally would have let a single marine murderer off without sending two Battle Ships after him."

Tatsu stomps his foot angrily, "Fine! We'll drop you off at Wyaton but that's it!" Ray shakes his head, still not facing the crew, "I'm afraid that won't do, I need a large ship that can make it through the Grand Line, and a strong crew as well."  He pauses, "This is a fine vessel, so I guess one of the two will have to do."

This comment annoys everyone there, "Why would you need a big ship, you were traveling on a row boat before!" Ray sighs, "Well...It's slightly complicated but lets just say that the Love of my life is somewhere on the Grand Line and there's no way in hell that I'd be able to find her without joining you all."  As he says this he turns to face Tatsu and the others, revealing his face for the first time. He is an extremely handsome man, something that Jessie and MJ obviously notice, "W-Wow..." Jessie says, almost forgetting all that he did to them before, "Why hello there new crew mate..." MJ says slyly. 

Tatsu turns to look at the two girls, quite surprised by Jessie's reaction, "There's no way your-" MJ cuts him off, "Welcome to the crew!" MJ says rushing at him, "Seconded!" Tatsu stomps his foot again, "I'm acting Captain and I refuse to let him in!" He turns to Alph, hoping that the intelligent android will help him out, "His combat capabilities are very impressive, and he could be a very important asset to the crew."

"Seems that your overruled." MJ winks as she wraps her arms around Ray. Tatsu facepalms, "I did save your life buddy." He says slipping out of MJ's grip, "I did mention that I'm searching for the Love of my life right, as in the position is already taken." He directs at MJ, "This is why I usually wear a mask..." 

Tatsu sighs and gives one last effort, "Alright, you can join, but there's one requirement. You'll have to help us save our crew mate from some insanely strong man. You'll most likely die, and I'll most likely not help you." Ray smirks and begins to drum a cheerful note, "You think the man nicknamed the Drummer Assassin has a problem with a little fight? And you really think I'll be needing your help." He stops his beat, "All I have to say is how long till we get there and where will I be sleeping." He then continues his drumming.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 28, 2009)

Palace of Wyaton

Darver was surprised at all that James was able to match Aura Hondou with his own attack. After all, he wasn't a Makaosu elite agent for nothing. What did catch him off guard was Annie's inferno round. Darver watched as a giant fireball was now formed. He then witnessed Annie and James trying to escape by the roof. Darver acted just as James did and followed him. Aura surronded Darver's feet as he made a great leap to the roof, leaving the ground cracked in his wake.  The fireball incinerated the area that they had just abandoned.

Darver began chasing after James and Annie on the roof. With them having a head start, there was no way Darver would catch them. He stopped running and stood idle for a moment with his eyes closed. He said the words *"Aura quick-step!"* and he appeared in front of James and Annie, leaving an illusionary copy of himself behind. The aura quick step was fast indeed, but it isn't a technique that could be used back to back. Darver would have to wait 5 minutes before he could use such a technique again.

Darver stared at both Annie and James, an expression of anger visible on his face. *"Trying to escape from me is futile."* He said camlmly. Darver raised both of his hands and aura appeared arounfd them. He started rapidly punching, sending a barrage aura fist at James and Annie. *"Rapid aura kobushi". * Darver said as the aura fist rushed at Annie and James.


Meanwhile...
The object that burst from the firecracker fell into a giant flower field. The supposed person got to their feet and started running towards the palace upon seeing the mayhem that had occured. *"The person who set me up is behind this. I know it."* The person said as they continued to run towards the castle.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 28, 2009)

-With Waffle-

-Day 2-

"You already know who I am." Sanders said to Waffle, "But now I'm teaching you strength. Do 300,000 push-ups, 3 sets, 100,000 reps."

You're crazy.


"I don't like it when people insult me. Now I think I'll sit on you when you do them."

-Later-

"You already know me," Rocky said to Waffle, "So lets get on with it. I'll be training your physical endurance. Begin." Rocky punched him in the face again.

What!? I just went through hours of this yesterday! Now you're putting me through it again!?

"No. Now you're no allowed to dodge. And I'll be hitting the rest of your body too. Oh and later on I'll be using whips, hammers, swords, nunchucks, you name it."

Just kill me.

"Don't tempt me."

-Later still-

"Alright, this is the last one." Smithy said, "I'll be training you with your weapons."

You mean my darts?

"Naw, your Gatling flaming laser chain katana shooter."

I don't have a-

"Of course I mean your darts, idiot. Anyways. Just try to hit me with one. When you can do that, your training is over."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2009)

_On The Wave Skimmer....._

The Wave Skimmer shot across the open water, sending a trail of mist into the endless blue behind it.

"I have to admit," Kent commented. "It feels nice to be on the sea again." It was a sew days since he and Jorma had departed from "that" island, they called it, and Kent was still struggling slightly with Soru. Apparently the master was able to see Kent as he trained, because often his voice would chime in over the den den mushi when Kent was doing something wrong. Hey, Jorma," Kent said. Jorma looked up from the newspaper they had gotten from the last island they had visited for supplies. Ship ahead."

"That's weird," Jorma said, peering into the distance. "It looks like a civilian cruiser...but what's it doing out here?" Suddenly the ship dropped several smaller boats, which began picking up speed as the traveled towards the Wave Skimmer.

"I don't think it is civilians," Kent said grimly. They continued speeding towards the unidentified boat.

_Around a half hour later..._

"Great," muttered Kent. "Just great." he and Jorma were chained in a cell at the bottom of the civilian cruiser, blindfolded and beaten. "And the worst part is, I don't even know how the hell this happened." Jorma sighed as Kent continued ranting and raving.

"Hey!" Shouted a guard from somewhere down the hall. "Quiet in there!"

"Shove it up your ass!" Kent shouted.

"Shut the hell up kid!"

"Why? You like it up there don't you?" Kent taunted. Motherfu- *Urk*" The guard held him up by the throat. 

"Shut the hell up kid. Before I stitch your mouth together."

"*Ulk* Ahhhh," Kent said wisely as the guard released him. "So you're into bondage....- *Ga-ullk* he choked as the guard clammed him against the wall. Kent hears the sound of a switchblade popping.

"C'mon kid," the guard snarls. "Let's put a smile on that...ah, fuck it. Just scream."

"Kordos!" Snaps a voice. "Put the prisoner down immediately!" Kordos flings Kent to the ground, whirling to face the man. "Shut the fuck up, Brill. I'm gonna kill this kid...

"Really," says Brill, "your attitude is getting quite tiresome." He draws from his belt 2 cleavers, short, tough axes, and walks forward cassualy. "Very undisciplined. We can't have that on our ship now, can we?" He asked,  slicing his cleavers at Kordos. Kordos hits the floor, hard, blood pouring from his neck.

"Up you go," says Brill, taking the blinds off Kent and Jorma. He smiles wickedly. "The captain wants to see you."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 28, 2009)

Victor briefly paused as he took a good look at the man that sat in the cell. He thought about what he should do to this prisoner, perhaps he would let him decide with an answer. Victor walked up to the cell and griped two bars firmly in his hands.  ?Excuse me?? Victor said in a heated tone. The man in the cell tilted his head as if he was assessing the situation. Standing he adjust his vest making his shackles  clang together.  ?Das Omen, You mah friend are zhe ?arbinger ?o death. Zhe smell ?o blood iz ?eavy on you..? Victor blinked a moment or two then he releases the bars and makes his way over to the wall. Hanging off a hook is the jailor?s keys. He looks back to the man as he pulls the keys off the hook. They made a sound that whispers freedom to the imprisoned man.  ?What?s your name son?? Victor ask as his heavy boots echo loudly off the wooden floor.  The caged man cracks a smile at the question,  ?You ?ave seen mah file. You tell me.? 

Victor stops, he?s not quite sure what to say. There is now way this man could have known that he had seen his file. The man behind the bars laughs a little at the fact that Victor had feel silent.  ?Vhat iz zhe matter? Your silence speaks volumes mah friend.? Victors left eye twitched as he began to walk forward again.  ?How do you know I read over your file Mr. Kilmister?? Victor inquires as his left hand wraps around the door. As the sound of the key sinking into the lock is heard Jurgen  gives his answer.  ?I may be blind mah friend. But mah other senses are sharp as zhe proverbial tack. I can see zhe energies giving off by all z?ings living an? non. I also know zat you are a Devil Fruit user. Victor pauses. This man he can use. With a great smile he swings the door open and steps into the cell as Jurgen holds his bound hands out. 

 ?Well, I?ll give you a proposition. I?ll free you, then you can either fend for your self or join my crew of the damned and become a Black Blood Pirate.? Victor says as he grabs a hold of the  shackles on Jurgen?s hands. After he unlocks them he hands the keys over to him so he could unlock the leg irons on his own. As Victor turn Jurgen spoke up as he rubbed his wrist.  ?Zat iz zhe most gracious offer I ?ave ?eard in a long time. I may ?ave to take you up on it.? Victor looks back as he grabs onto the bars as he was stepping through the door  ?What ever the case, you have fifteen minutes before this ship goes to the bottom.? Victor says with a sadistic tone as he walks out of the cell. He is already half way up the stairs before Jurgen makes a move. He half laughed as he bent down and undid his leg irons. He quickly bolted out the door and to the chest across from the cell. He opens it and begins to get his personal items and weapon back. After doing so he is up the stairs. 

 15 Minutes Later​
Victor gives the command to sink the ship as he walks to his quarters. Almost instantly his minions snap to work as they untie the grappling hooks and retract the boarding planks.  As seven polls hits the hull of the crippled naval vessel another of the beast lights a trail of gunpowder and leaps over the rail back onto the Dark Nation.  The poles push the Dreggier and Dark Nation apart from each other and the wind that catches the sails push the Dark Nation as the gun powder line burns it?s way toward the black powder storage area. As Victor sets in his seat the Dreggier explodes into a massive ball of fire. The Dark Nation rocks under the shock wave. But the ship was far enough away so that it wasn?t hurt. On the deck the Ghoulish sailors cheer and holler as the marine vessel sinks below the wave. Not one Marine survived. Back in his quarters Victor chuckles as he crosses his left leg over his right knee.  ?Tell me Mr. Kilmister, what services can you offer me now that you?ve joined the Black Blood Pirates? Jurgen steps out of the shadows behind Victor?s chair at the question.  I make an excellent navigator.? Jurgen says as he steps up beside Victor whom is now wearing a big smile.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 28, 2009)

-With De's group-

"Doesh anyone meend if AH barra' teh mermaid for a bit? I jusht gotta' chat with her."

"I don't mind a bit? Uhh..." Gonzalez said.

"Boston. Ma names' Boston."

Jimi gave Boston a look like _I've got my eye on you and I always will._ Boston and Gonzalez walked off to have a private conversation, which is of course is impossible to do with De around, but Boston could plea ignorance. The people who stayed listened to Jimi as he told them why he was there and that he knew where Liz was. Boston's and Gonzalez's side of things were more interesting.

"I know ya problem." Boston whispered, "Teh curse of bein' a mermaid on lond'." Gonzalez was about to rebuttal but didn't. Freddy didn't get it, but this guy did at one glance. She was all ears to what he had to say, "Well AH got teh solutin' for ya," He opened a bag that was in his hand that no one cared about, not even Jimi. He reached in and pulled out the same devil fruit that was at his base that Jimi saw, but once again didn't care about, "It's a zoan. If ya ate it ya'd become a Mongoose woman. It would give ya 2 fast legs. Eat it if ya want. Ah' don't care." Boston put it back into the bag and gave it to her. As said earlier though, there's no such thing as a private conversation with De around. But he kept it a secret. Boston and Gonzalez went back with their former party.

Oi Gonzalez! We know where Dane is! She was head of Dux' business the whole time! We can get her and get Freddy to a doctor real fast now!

"That's great De." She smiled at him like nothing was ever wrong.


----------



## darthsauron (Jan 28, 2009)

V and Hawthorne ran down a hallway.  V grabbed an approaching rebel soldier and used him as a human shield.  The rebels stopped firing and lowered their guns when they saw what V was doing.  V signaled to the marine squad.  *BANG! BANG! BANG!* The rebels collapsed onto the ground.    

One of the marines looked nervous.  "Is something wrong?" No matter what the man answered, V would tear a hole through the marine's heart.  "It's just that we killed those men when they only wanted to protect their friend." Obviously the young marine didn't know much about V.  V's arm slammed forward holding a knife which slammed into the left side of the marine's chest.    

V slid the knife out and the marine collapsed to the ground.  "Why is their always one marine who says the wrong thing?" V wondered as the rest of the marines quickly straightened themselves.  V turned towards their objective: A large concrete door was preventing the marines from entering the large room where the leaders were.  

"Open that thing up," V said to the dozen marines that remained.  After seeing what happened with the mine, the marines didn't look so interested about helping out.  V pointed to the dead marine at his feet, and the marines ran to the concrete doors.   

One of the marines stepped on a loose rock.  The ground below him opened up and marine fell, screaming, into a spiked pit.  There was a sickening crunch when he hit the bottom.  Another marine leaned over the pit to see if his friend was alright.  "Oh no... this can't be.  Jin! Jin are you aliv OOF!" V kicked the man into the pit as well.  "No delays." 

After several minutes of backbreaking effort, the marines opened the door.  They stepped into a large, dimly lit room.  Two men were standing their.  One had a nodachi strapped to his back and was wearing glasses.  The other was shirtless and had spiky black hair.  The shirtless one was holding a book in his hand.  "Hihihihi... I'll take this one," the topless one said, pointing to V.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 29, 2009)

Cass and Elza continue their search for Sheep. The white-haired dragon girl and her sniper comrade were determined to find it, whatever the cost. 

Their next destination was the kitchen. They remembered hearing someone say something about lambchops, and because of that they hurried to the kitchen, fearing that their beloved sheep had been turned into lunch. Running past the dining room, the two burst into the kitchen, trashing everything on sight. 

"Give us Flufferstein!" Elza tells an unfortunate cook before bashing his head on the oven. 

"Where is Flufferstein!?" Cass fires a bullet at one of the fuel tanks, causing a roaring explosion.

The explosion rocks the boat, alarming everyone on board. Ruru rushes into the kitchen, and sees the entire place destroyed. At the center of the rubble were Cass and Elza. 

"What is the meaning of this!?" Ruru asks, outraged. He labored hard to get the ship fixed, and he will not allow it to be destroyed after all his effort. 

"Give us Sheeperstein!" Elza yells at the old butler, while Cass aims her gun at him. The two were beyond reason now, their only goal was to get Sheep.

Ruru sighs. It seemed that he needed to discipline them. "I'll show you girls why people feared me back in the day!"


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 29, 2009)

-With De's group-

Long story short, the group went to Dux's building and demanded to see Liz. They complied. She was in a room all the way at the top of the building they that all had to walk to.

"De!" Liz yelled when she saw him, "What brings you here?!"

I just wanna' see if you want to go somewhere with the crew.

"You wanna' see if I want to go somewhere with the crew? Of course I don't you son of a bitch! I hate you, I hate your crew, I hate everyone you've ever known!" She looked at his group, "Jimi!" She ran over and gave him a hug.

Boston already knew how Liz was but Gonzalez looked over at De with a puzzled face. He mouthed the words psycho. Gonzalez nodded.

"I saw that! Yeah. I'm crazy. Crazy about wherever we're going to go. I'm in!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2009)

Kent and Jorma walked side by side up several flights of stairs; the liner they were on was quite big. As they climbed steadily higher, the air around them began to reek with a peculiar scent.

"What is that?" Jorma asked curiously, scrunching up his nose. Kent looks sick and shakes his head. As they come up to the final level, the stench increases and Kent and Jorma are finally allowed to see what has been causing it.

Dead bodies.

They were dressed in quite fancy clothes, and were all lying dead on the deck, some with heavily mutilated bodies. Arms, legs, even heads were missing, blood had seeped into the wood of the deck, and all around them lay the bodies of dead innocents. The old, women, and even children had been brutily slaughtered, none had been spared. Jorma gagged and Kent actually barfed, his hightened senses working against him as the awful smell pounded against him.

"Weak stomachs?" Brill asked cheerily. "You'll get used to it." The battle was quite entertaining, as slaughters go.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

*Wyaton....*
*"Rapid aura kobushi"* intones Darver as he sends a barrage of his aura enhanced punches at James and Annie. "Watch out!" he yells at Annie. The force of the aura attacks hurl Annie backwards and she skids off the roof but she manages to grab a pipe with one hand. Her feet dangling in the air. 

The aura barrage hits James with full force and he bravely attempts to block with Hyperion but the raw force of Darver's attack tosses him back end over end across the roof. James staggers to his feet in an unbalanced fashion and searches for Darver who has disappeared.  

"JAMES BEHIND YOU!" Annie exclaims as she hangs on. Out of the corner of his eye James notices Darver moving but has no time to react as the man appears behind him.

Darver focuses his right fist with raw aura energy and he blasts James right in the spine. The energy dissipates on the surface but internally the aura energy slams into James internal organs like a deranged pinball machine. Exactly like a Roukougan shot thinks James ironically. The swordsman yells in pain as he feels his insides being ripped apart, he coughs up massive amounts of blood and falls to his knees. Looking with a dazed expression up at the sky, "Sorry Annie..." he mutters and slumps to the ground. 

"JAMES!!!" screams Annie in a fury, as she leaps back up to the roof, moving her hands in a blur and aims her triple barrel rifle at Darver but before she can fire the man is gone from her sights. Suddenly a hand grabs her rifle right out of her grip and smashes in two. He throws the rifle over the side and picks up Annie by the throat and lifts her effortlessly into the air with one arm. As Annie feels her windpipe close off she struggles to release the grip but to no avail. *CRASH!* Darver casually slams Annie onto the rooftop causing it to tremble. 

An unknown amount of time later, Annie awakens in stone and cob web ridden prison cell. Her hands are shackled to the wall and she slowly comes to her senses. Annie's vision is blurry and she has a pounding headache, "Ugh...what the hell happened..." she groans in a dry and cracked voice. She looks around her cell and sees a shackled skeleton laying on the opposite wall, "How long you in here for?" asks Annie and she chuckles, then coughs violently and painfully, "Laughing hurts..." she moans. The gunslinger looks out the steel bars of her cell and sees James on his back, his face covered in blood in a cell opposite hers. His eyes are closed and he looks deathly pale.

"JAMES!" Annie hollers in fear, she suspects the worse and struggles in vain to move but the shackles keep her binded in place, "Don't die on me fool!!" she shouts into his cell. Suddenly James stirs slightly and coughs up blood. he inclines his head towards Annie's cell and opens his eyes. "I'm not dead...well not yet. I'm just resting is all..." he replies weakly. In actuality he can barely move and he has heavy internal injuries which is why they didn't even bother to shackle him. 

"Got a plan? You always were good at plans..." he says weakly. "I might have a couple," Annie says. 

*Marine Taskforce Sea Wolf Hunter....*
Captain Jim Hawkins stands at the bow of his flagship with his arms crossed. The two other battleships in his taskforce sail alongside at full speed. They are almost at Wyaton. 

The Captain had read Darver's file. 100 million dollar bounty Pirates were never to be taken lightly hell I gave him that bounty for petes sake, Jim thinks to himself. Just like he had assigned bounties to all of the Makaosu. Jim smiles inwardly nonetheless, he lives for challenges like this, just ask the other two hundred Million bounty Pirates that he put in Impel Down and they'll tell you the same thing.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jan 30, 2009)

_Fallgrand Island....._
The BlackSkull restaurant is filled with people.*"Jake!!!An empty table!!"* a man with white clothes sounded.And the young man with the name Jake Angel appeared walking towards the empty table.And then a man with a loud voice called him.
_"Hey, you kid!I am ready to order."_
But Jake ignored him and continued towards the empty table.The man stood up and threw his chair at Jake's back.But even then, Jake stopped only for a moment and then continued walking._"Don't ignore me!!"_ the man drew his pistol and aimed Jake."I will take your order sir." another waiter appeared in font of that angry man.
_"Huh?Ok then, I would like to order......your head!"_
*"BAM!"*
Everyone in the restaurant even the other waiters were shocked.Jake Angel stopped the bullet the last moment with a disc.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

*Fiery Island...*
"OH MY GOD THAT UGLY OLD LADY IS THROWING FRYING PANS AT US!!!" hollers Flynn. *BANG!* A pan bounces off of Usagi's head as he moves his huge bulk to keep up with Flynn. "HAHA! I think I'll add that technique to my arsenal!" laughs Flynn. 

"Not funny!" shouts Usagi as he rubs the back of his head. The angry mob led by the Carnival guards chase after the hapless duo. Flynn looks around for an exit or even a boat to hijack, "Sorry Usagi but we need to bounce!!" Out of the corner of his eye Flynn notices a tall red headed young woman who is trailing them from the side but she doesn't seem to be part of the mob. Flynn smiles as a tingling sensation fills his brain, Flynn sense activated!

He zooms over to her and puts on his most charming smile, granted he's practically bleeding to death and his face is all bruised up but still personality goes a long way in this world...

"Hey sweetie so I saw you following me and my sidekick..."

"PARTNER!!" interjects Usagi. *BANG!* Another frying pan hits the Panda man in the back of the head. "LADY I HAVE MY LIMITS!!" growls Usagi at the old woman at the head of the mob. 

While on the run Flynn smiles at the girl and ignores Usagi, his teeth seem to sparkle, "So yeah anyway. Do you have a ship that we could use by any chance? MY sidekick and I would be deeply indebted to such a lady of sophistication as yourself..." and he reaches down to grab her right hand and kiss it. *BANG!* But a frying pan hits Flynn in the head before he can finish.

"HEY OLD LADY WATCH IT!!!" yells Flynn as he turns his head back at the mob. Usagi laughs,  "I threw that one Romeo, not her!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2009)

Kaya struggles not to laugh when one of the people being chased by the mob comes over to her.

"A ship?" she says. "I don't actually own one, but that one over there looks pretty nice.." She increases her speed and takes a flying leap, grabbing one of the ropes hanging over the side. She swings herself up and grabs the person at the wheel, jabbing him quickly in several pressure points. "Sorry!" She yells as she throws him overboard. "Anchor!" she shouts to the panda, he seems to be the physically stronger of the two. "And away we go!" She shouts, sticking her tounge out at the charging mob.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

*Fiery Island...*
"A ship?" the girl says. "I don't actually own one, but that one over there looks pretty nice.." She increases her speed and takes a flying leap, grabbing one of the ropes hanging over the side. 

"Wha!?" exclaims Flynn in abject surprise as the girl speeds off, "Who is this chick Winder Woman...." he mutters under his breath. 

The girl swings herself up and grabs a man at the wheel, jabbing him quickly in several pressure points. "Sorry!" She yells as she throws him overboard. 

Flynn shakes his head in disapproval at this girls cruelness, "OI! OI! Ease up there! We're not barbarians sweetheart!" Suddenly the old lady chasing them makes to throw another frying pan but Flynn dropkicks her in the face and then puts her in a headlock, "We need to keep our manners its what makes us human!" 

"AW SHUT UP!" growls Usagi as he picks up Flynn by the back collar and tosses him onto the deck of the ship.  He turns around and bows at the old lady, "Sorry ugly lady...." he mutters respectfully. *BANG!* She whacks him with another frying pan. "OW!" yells Usagi and he spins around making a running jump for the ship and grabs hold of the railing. Pulling his 700 pound frame overboard. Then he races to the other side of the ship and casually hefts up the anchor with his paws. 

"LET'S GO!!!!" shouts Usagi. Suddenly shots ring out towards them. Flynn pushes the girl out of the way, "I'm the Captain here sweetheart!" and takes the wheel and laughs, guiding the boat out of the dock. With a dramatic pose he turns towards the angry mob and bows, "HAHA! You'll never catch the great Flynn CarARRRRRRGGGHHH!!" a bullet suddenly grazes the thief's leg and he falls to the deck. 

"You steer!" he yells at the girl, "I have to heal this wound..." Flynn mutters. "More like heal your pride..." laughs Usagi as he takes a drink of sake from his wine jug, clearly relieved to be sailing away. 

Usagi then smiles at the girl and bows, "My name is Usagi charmed to meet you and this little drama queen over here is Flynn."

*Evermore... *
Clemens is blasted off her feet, by the Ape Zoans kick. She feels the air rush out of her lungs as she slams against the wall and moments later Prince Gavin crashes ontop of her. 

"Th...thu...thank you for breaking mu......my fall Miss Clemens..." mutters Gavin weakly. "Ugh..don't mention it," groans Clemens, "BUT THINK FAST!" 
*
"AGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!*" growls the Ape Zoan and he rushes in slamming his right fist towards Gavin's head. Clemens quickly pulls him back by the shirt collar as the Ape man's hairy fist sails an inch past Gavin's head. Their attacker smiles, *"Wow you got nice reflexes lady! But you're fighting on the wrong side. Please just step aside and let us end this bastard King! No one has to die here except for those who have it coming!"* Meet Joe Young, former Co-Captain of the Kings Royal Guard, now Rebel warrior/Consumer of the Saru Saru no Mi (Silverback Gorilla model). 

Clemens shakes her head, "We all have our duties and mine is too protect this family!" she exclaims. Clemens heaves up Gavin to his feet and pushes him straight into a wall. Gavin screams as he is about to hit the solid marble wall but then Clemens green eyes glow and a mirror forms in front of the young man and he melts through it followed closely on his heels by Clemens. Joe dives after Clemens but his fists pound on just normal wall as the mirror instantly disappears. 

*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGHH!!!"* roars Joe in frustraion and he starts pounding his massive fists against the wall. Inside a bedroom Gavin huddles against a corner in fear, "I....I....I...cu...can't do this!!" he yells hysterically. Clemens suddenly grabs the young Prince by the cuff of his shirt and slaps him twice across the face. "STOP SNIVELING LIKE A LITTLE COWARD AND MAN THE FUCK UP!!!" she hollers at him. *BABOOOOM!* suddenly the wall caves in and Joe leaps through the large hole, his fists covered in marble dust. He strides casually towards Clemens and Gavin.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jan 30, 2009)

"Jake!What are you doing?"
_"You want to be the hero today."_ the man that was a pirate afterall put his pistol back to his waist.Jake was keeping his head down as he finally said something."Please, leave from this restaurant"
_"Ha ha ha!!!"_ the pirate laughs as he grabs Jake's arm and push him with brutal force back on the wall.
"Jake stop !!You will be killed!"
Jake stands up "Don't interfere Joe.It is not your bussiness."
_"Now you pissed me off!I will kill this kid for your behavior"_
The pirate grabs with his big hands a boy that was behind him from his head but in a blink of an eye Jake's kick sends the pirate at the opposite side of the restaurant.
"That's impossible..." the pirate whispers as his face is covered with his own blood and his eyes close."There was no reason to hurt this boy" Jake says as he starts cleaning the floor.

But then, suddenly the wooden door of the restaurant's entrance opens and a tall man with a long coat walks in.
In just a second the tall man appears in front of Jake and lifts him up from his neck."That pirate was on of my men and now you have to pay"
"What you want" Jake barely can speak.
"I only want this restaurant."
Jake smiles "Now way my friend" and Jake tries to strike him with a kick from the left side but something strange happens.*"Tsaf!!"*Jake's leg stops and bleed as he hit somethin incredibly hard."So you are a devil fruit user.You know that the devil fruits are for the cowards, right?"
The tall man smashes down on the ground Jake with awesome strength and then walks outside.Joe runs to follow him but then Jake stands up from the ruined ground and raises his hand making a signal for Joe to stop and then cleans his body from the dust."You are not gonna give me this restaurant?Then I will destroy it!!!" the tall man shouts from outside as his chest transformed into diamond armor."Now let me show you the destructive power of a diamond"His chest sucks the light itself and it starts shining."Sun Beam!!"
His diamond chest unleashes a powerfull shiny beam that travels at high speeds towards the restaurant.
"Shit!" Jake turns his head up as he watches the ligh beam coming.
*"KABOOM!!"* as the beam strikes the building, it creates a great explosion.Like nothing happened the tall man walks away.Hopefully, the others that were inside the restaurant managed to escape except Jake Angel.
Joe starts crying _"Damn you Jake!I told you to stop!!"_.Everyone was sad about that man that gave his life for the restaurant even if it was down to pieces now.

Suddenly, from the ruined building Jake Angel come out of the flames and the smoke.His body is covered with blood.Everyone laughs and Joe is really happy as he walks towards Jake to help him._"Thanks for at least trying boy!That restaurant was my life but at least it doesn't belong to a pirate now."_But in a strange way, Jake instead of trying to relax himself and talk with the others, takes off his waiter's clothes and throws them down as he now stays with his original clothes."I am sorry that I leave that way, but the only reason I was staying in this restaurant was because it was reminding me of my mother.
Jake walks away and heads to the docks.Joe keeps Jake's bloody waiter clothes and yells _"WILL YOU BE FINE?"_
Jake continues walking and smiles under the sun."Sure....."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

Garrick sidesteps the crazy flying dwarf and rushes at the half giant, named Farooz, leaping up in the air and uppercutting him. *BLAM!* Garrick stands about six foot seven but Farooz towers over the Marine Captain standing over 14 feet high. The bone rattling uppercut sends Farooz staggering back but then he stops his momentum and smiles at Garrick, "Hehehe...that tickles. Now Farooz will have fun with you little guy!" he exclaims. 

Garrick glares at Farooz, "WHAT!!? LITTLE GUY!?!? WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU CALLING LITTLE!!?!?" Farooz darts his hand out to grab Garrick but the Marine rolls away and leaps onto the giants massive shoulders. Garrick starts pounding away on Farooz' right ear and attempts to rip it off. 

"AAAAYIIIIIII!!!" yells Farooz in pain and he slaps his right hand at Garrick meaning to swat him but Garick jumps down as the hand sails an inch over his head. *THWACK! *Farooz' hand slams full force into the side of his own head and he yells even louder in frustration. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! STUPID GIANT!!" bellows Garrick but then Farooz moves his foot in a blur and kicks Garrick like a soccer ball into a hillside. 

*On the Infinite/While on the way to Wyaton...*
Jessie sits in the workout room doing pushups with a five hundred pound weight block strapped to her back, "506,507, 508!" she grunts with visible exertion, sweating bullets onto the floor. Combined with the special weights that she copied from Garrick strapped to her ankles and waist. The effort is even that much more tiring but Jessie visualizes Annie in her head, really the closest thing to a sister that's she's ever had and Jessie pushes onward. 

"Don't stop, won't stop!" she exclaims.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 30, 2009)

_With the Unnamed crew._

Alph had been at the helm all this time now, a while ago the island had finally came into his sights.Obviously he had repaired his eyes but it took a good while for them to actually reach the island since his sight was far superior then that of humans and therefor had seen the island from a large distance.
A while ago he had already dispatched a couple of crew members to alert the others and it didn't take long for everyone, save Shin, to stand on deck.

Everyone, with exception M.J. and the deck hands would search the island.

_With Shin in his cabin_

IT was time, the ship had docked.He felt it, after being on board a ship for this long you could feel a change like that.The bag he usually carried with him was left in his room, it would probably only end up destroyed along with his clothing.Though Alph had warned him that they were heading for a island with a very warm climate he still wore his 'Lufi Strawss' jeans and his white 'Loscostas' with the green Bananawani logo adorning them and the same symbol could be found on his white polo shirt that was of the same brand.Though he wouldn't have bought this himself, his taste was much simpler, but he actually liked them and was thankful M.J. had bought them for him.

A hoodie was worn this time, a first probably but it was too hot for that.The boy secured his katana, stuffed his pockets with his cigarettes and his lighter and two small plastic medicine bottles after popping two of them.He still wasn't a hundred percent but it would have to do for now.The boy quickly went above deck and noticed the rest were waiting for him there."Alright, let's form groups of two."He told them."That way we can cover more ground since Alph has given us Mini Den Den Mushis we'll be able to communicate if we find anything."He grabbed Marcks and then walked down the boarding plank with him."This isn't a field trip so I'll leave the groupings to you, but I don't wanna see anyone team up with that Drummer."

He didn't care for the man that tried to kill him and only went along with it since he would probably die here anyhow.After lighting a cigarette before starting their search the two walked straight ahead, or better said Shin was blitzing towards an area where clouds of smoke were hanging above while Marks was on his back fearing for his life.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

*Wyaton...*
A group of men in cloaks lay low over a hill surveying the Pirate Ship that has just landed, spying them with telescopes. "Hey those guys look like they mean business," says one of them as he zooms in on the preppy kid with the sword. 

"So should we move?" asks another, "The girl said that help was coming." 

"Naw but this is just one Pirate ship. Let's wait and see if some Marines show up, and then we'll make our move." 

Jessie teams up with Tatsu, while Alph reluctantly teams up with Drummer even though Shin had expressed his desire that this should not happen. The Unnamed Crew is just too shorthanded at the moment but just in case Jessie forms a clone, G1, to go along with Alph and the Drummer fellow. 

Tatsu leaps onto the railing of the Pirate Ship and morphs into Hybrid point, "Hop on!" he says to her. Jessie climbs onto his back ans grabs his neck. "Don't choke me, ease up there! We don't want me blacking out in mid flight" chuckles Tatsu. The Dragon Zoan blasts off with a burst of his wings and flies into the sky. 

"Where do you think we should try first?" asks Tatsu. Jessie points at the large palace in the center, "There!" she shouts, Tatsu nods and flies towards the castle. 

Meanwhile Marcks trembles slightly as he travels with Shin, "Hey why couldn't I get the flying guy. Hey wait Shin hold on, hold on! I think I forgot an extra pepper pellet back on the ship!" 

Just off the coast of Wyaton, Taskforce Sea Wolf Hunter lays in wait. Captain Jim Hawkins walks to his command post and looks through his telescope at the island. "Alright let's move out boys!" he hollers in a high and clear voice. 

*"HURRAAAAAAAH!!!!!"* exclaim 200 heavily armed Marines on the deck of each of the three ships.

All the while Annie sits in her cell, humming to herself. James still lays on his back and his condition has barely improved. "I'm sorry Annie..." he mutters out of the blue. 

Annie stops humming and glares at her brother, "Hey, HEY! Don't give up on me! We'll make it!"  but then she frowns slightly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 30, 2009)

Cass and Elza ready for Ruru's attack. The old man was no pushover, and could beat them both if they weren't careful.

"Core Ripper, Split!" Ruru slams his arm to the wooden floor, causing it to crack. The fissure extends towards Cass and Elza, but the two dodge the attack quickly. However splinters from the cracked wooden boards fly all around, cutting them both.

Elza looks at the rip of the floor with surprise. Ruru was stronger than they thought. Despite this, they had to keep going, for Sheep.

"GIVE US HUGGIEKINS!" Elza yells. She takes in a breath of air, and fires a stream of flame at Ruru. The old man sidesteps the move, and counters by splitting the wooden floors once again. The pieces of cracked wood are reduced to ashes however, by Elza's fire breath. 

"So, it's come to this..." Ruru clenches his fists, and smiles confidently underneath his white mustache. "I haven't had a decent fight in a while." Ruru charges at Elza, and tries to hit her with a left jab to the ribs, but the Dragon girl uses her wings to block the attack. Cass takes advantage of this by shooting Ruru in the back. The old man reacts quickly, dodging the shot by jumping up the ceiling and landing a kick to Cass's gut. Cass's bullets are recieved by Elza, but thanks to her tough wings she dodges the attack. Elza tries to slash Ruru with her claws, but the old man grabs her by the wings and slams her to the floor.

"That hurt..." Cass said, clutching her gut after Ruru kicked it. "Yeah..it did..." Elza said, standing up from the floor.

"That's what you two get for ruining the kitchen." Ruru tells them. 
"It's not our fault!" Elza exclaims. "Someone took away our precious Huggiekins!"
Ruru raises an eyebrow upon the mention of 'Huggiekins'."You two went to all this trouble for lambchops?"
"It's Huggiekins!" Cass yells.
"Huggiekins, lambchops, the point is that you two shouldn't blow up kitchens..."
"...or forges..." Matyr adds, entering the room soaked and carried by his engineers.
"...or sewing machines and broken clocks..." Byostok adds, followed by Zallia.
Ruru facepalms when he sees the other people that Cass and Elza. If this senseless breaking of the ship was to stop, it seemed that they had no other choice. "I suppose if we help you girls find lambchops you'll stop breaking the ship, yes?" Cass and Elza nod vigorously to Ruru's proposition. 

Everyone on the ship works together to find Sheep. They look for him/her in every nook and crannie, but fail to find the adorable ball of fluff. After hours of searching, only one place in the entire ship had not been probed.

Cass, Elza, Matyr and Ruru stand in front of Rek's study.

"Mommy's coming, Huggiekins!" Cass impulsively rams the door, but all she gets is a sore shoulder. "Looks like I'll have to use Sogegan!" The raven haired sniper's irises turn to crosshairs, but before the transformation is complete Ruru lifts Cass up while Matyr knocks the door. 

"Who is it?" Rek asks. "Milord, your bonbons are ready." Ruru says as Elza held onto a cart of sweets. 

As soon as Rek unlocks the door, Cass, Elza and Matyr rush inside to see if Sheep was there. What they see disturbs Matyr very much, while surprising everyone else.

Rek's study was usual dull and boring, with books on about everything uninteresting to non-academics in the many shelves of the room. Today however, Rek's study had bright pink wall paper, and for some reason all the books where gone. There was a circular table at the center of the room, with metal chairs surrounding it. Sitting on one of these chairs was Sheep, who had ribbons tied on his/her ears. Next to Sheep was Jun, who was wearing a slightly revealing pink maid outfit with white laces holding it up. Rek himself was wearing a pink suit, with twice as many ruffles as usual, and a yellow monocle was nestled on his left eye.

"It seemed that Miss Jessie misread the blueprints, and turned my study into a tea room." Rek tells the dumbfounded group. "So Jun and I decided to have a tea party here. " Jun grunts and sips some tea. "We were hearing some strange noises downstairs, but we believed they were nothing more than Matyr's toys exploding." 

"Then why is lambchops here, milord?" Ruru asks. 
"Jun saw Lord Flaurderoy wandering around by his or her lonesome, and decided to take the cute thing with her for the tea party. He/She must have left Elza's room for a little early morning snack, but got lost.Rek chuckled.

"[COLOR="teal]Wait a minute.... WHY DIDN'T YOU INVITE US TO THE PARTY!?[/COLOR]" Cass yells, outraged.

"[COLOR="Gray"]I apologize, it simply slipped my mind.[/COLOR]" He tells her nonchalantly. Matyr grimaces after he adds in all the facts. Cass and Elza's tirade around the ship was all for nothing. 

"Since you are all present here, why don't you all join us?" Jun tells them.

"I would be honored to join you all for tea." Ruru answers, bowing to Rek.

"Sounds awesome!" Cass grabs a porcelain and begins to pour tea into it.

"I get to sit next to Huggiekins!" Elza grabs the seat next to Sheep and begins to oogle the adorable critter. 

"When in rome..." Matyr walks to the table and gets himself a cookie.

"How delightful, no?" Rek says nonchalantly before stepping out of the room and walking up to the deck. "I see we're here." A small island with flames raging on it was getting closer and closer. They were finally at Ika.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 30, 2009)

_*With* the Dynamic Duo, Emperor *Shin* Vi Brittania *and* Count *Marcks* von Zwaffelstein._

Meanwhile Marcks trembles slightly as he travels with Shin, "Hey why couldn't I get the flying guy. Hey wait Shin hold on, hold on! I think I forgot an extra pepper pellet back on the ship!" 

Shin flicked the cigarette away, in these speeds it was reduced to nothing more then a filter within a minute, the boy only bothered to stop when a castle came into view."Oh you want us to go back?, maybe take our time and grab a beer while we're on the Infinite."If only for a moment, Marcks looked up with big hopeful eyes before he realised Shin didn't drink at all and that it probably meant that he was being sarcastic.

"No Pepper shot?"The boy asked, now with sadness in his eyes.

"No freaking Pepper shot and now shut the hell up!"Shin snapped."Moron."He was in no mood for crap like this."The sun is hella annoying."He reached into his backpocket and retrieved a glasses case, both the case and the glasses adorned the 'Ray Beam' logo and the swordsman placed the Aviator glasses with reflective lenses on his face. Another present of their busty Black Widow.

"Cool, you got a pair for me too?"Marcks but he quickly shut up when Shin glared at him, even without eye- or verbalcontact the message was quite clear.


"Alright we're going over that wall."He pointed at the tall castle wall directly in front of them and Marcks could just exclaim."But how?, that wall is huge maybe we should go around ins.....Wha?..Heey, put me down......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!"During this Shin had grapped Marcks by the arm, lifted the smaller boy up and threw him over the wall before jumping over it himself.

Marcks was flying into the air, cursing Shin while he was requesting Oda to save him at the same time until the boy impacted with a Sakura tree, it wasn't a painless collision but he didn't have any notable injuries."What the hell is his problem and who is that lady overthere....."He trailed off when a heavy feeling overcame him.

Shin arrived near him a moment later but his attention was focused on another figure, a blonde woman who's killing intent was focused on Marcks.She reminded Shin of a fairheaded M.J., same slutty outfits they were wearing that while they wore very expensive and beautiful dresses, or in this case a kimono but at the same time those large dresses seemed to cover not what they were supposed to cover....How ever weird that may sound but this was no time to wonder about this, this killing intent was one that greatly surpassed Shin's.

"Marcks sit this one out."Under normal circumstances he wouldn't fought a woman but right now it was like this. Either defeat this woman and move on or possible lose Annie.Even for the hardheaded Shin this was an easy choice to make and he approached the woman and unsheathed his Divine Dawn.


"How dare you ruin that treasure!"She yelled in outrage, she was referring to the Sakura tree.Setsuka had returned here when the noises quieted down.

"Now is my chance."Marcks mumbled to himself as he noticed the woman's attention and killing intent had shifted to Shin.He pulled out his pellet gun and fired his "Super Shot:Exploding Pellet."The pellet was aimed straight at Setsuka's chest but what happened next shocked Marcks.A little behind her it exploded but she didn't even move.He shot several times more but each with the same result, it seemed like they went straight trough her."Shin, she has a Devil Fruit ability!"

"No."He shook his head before removing his sunglasses and placing them back in their case."She's just fast, she dodges right before it would impact and then moves back to her original position."Shin could keep but just barely, it was obvious to him already that she would greatly overpower him in the speed department."Like I said, just sit this one out, scope this place out but don't go too far."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

"Scope the place out? Okay sounds easy," replies Marcks in a reasonable tone. He starts to run off but then freezes and does a double take towards Shin, "WAIT SCOPE THE PLACE OUT!?" he hollers, "BY MYSELF!!!? Geez Shin, why do you get the easy job, snuggling with the hot chick while I run around the dangerous castle playing secret agent?" 

Marcks immediately drops to his knees and starts praying to the great god Oda who long ago in time imemorium created all the worlds with his magical inkbrush. "And Oda when I take that final boat ride to the pearly gates make sure to have 14 beautiful women in bikini's waiting for me. Also please make one of them look like Annie but with MJ's boobs and Jessie's cute little dimples and...." suddenly before Marcks can finish his personal conversation with Oda a whip crack sound rings out and a brown cord lowers in flash around Marcks waist. "What the..." 

Alain sits on the high wall of the castle and smirks at the scene he beholds, "Did someone mention women in bikinis?" he asks, "Because I'm there in a flash....so are you fools here to save that cute little gunslinger-chan. I think that she dug me a little. Too bad she's already dead though," and with a casual flick of his wrist he launches Marcks into the air and hurls him through a second floor window. 

Alain looks down at Shin and laughs, "Don't hurt my girlfriend pal or I'll personally kill you. Oh yeah this guy doesn't have any devil fruit powers Setsuka just a heads up," says Alain knowingly but then he arches his head over towards  another part of the castle as if sensing something, "But I know some folks who do...and some interesting one's at that!"  Alain disappears in a blur of speed. 

Elsewhere on the castle grounds, Tatsu flies over the high walls and spots several holes and black char marks all over the grounds, "How much you wanna bet that's Annie's handiwork?" asks Tatsu. Jessie nods and points at a wide courtyard that looks totally devastated and burnt, "Land us over there willya!" she asks. The Dragon Zoan quickly comes in for landing and Jessie hops off. 

As the duo makes their inside Alain appears over the rooftop and lands in front of them, "Hello kids, here to see your dead friend Anniekins?" he asks non chalantly. Jessie grips her mallets tightly and her eyes water, "YOUR LYING!!!" she shouts at the Archeologist and the girl instantly froms three clones thta shimmer out of her body. "Wow nice power you have there!" exclaims Alain, "Very sexy..."

Alain winks at Jessie and closes his eyes, replaying in his head how Jessie generated her clones, "Hmmm....is the magic word...uh...COPY COPY!" suddenly Alain claps his hands twice and two clones melt out of his body. They both wink at Alain and he winks back, "Hello you!" "No hello you!" *"My aren't we handsome!"* they all exclaim at the same time.

Jessie backs away horrified feeling almost violated, "BUT....HOW?....THAT'S MY POWER!?" Alain's two clones disappear in flash and kick away Jessie's three clones, blasting them each through a wall. Jessie clutches her midsection and grimaces as she receives the clones equivalent pain. 

Alain looks sympathetically at Jessie, "Yiiiiieaaah...that's a drawback isn't it?" and now he turns his attention on Tatsu and grins devilishly, "Oh my and what do we have here? A devil fruit buffet!" he says with a voice that deepens and becomes a ferocious growl.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 30, 2009)

_Ika Island_

The roar of cannons was defeaning. In every inch of the island, hundreds of revolutionaries were charging at Ika's main fortress. Several platoons of marines were fighting off the revolutionaries outside the fortress, but it was a losing battle. 

At the head of the revolutionary forces was a tall man clad in tradional Nihonto samurai armor. He wielded a massive 8-foot katana, and slashed away every marine in sight. "NIHON BANZAI!" He yells as he charges through the marine's ranks, cutting down everyone in sight. 

The fortess cannons let loose another volley of cannonballs, aimed at the landing crafts the revolutionaries used. The best thing the marines could do at this situation was to prevent the revolutionaries from retreating. 

"Taisho!" A revolutionary yelled to the Armored samurai. "The ships are under attack!" The samurai cursed. "Have all divisions fall back! We can't afford to die in this battle!" 

Near the island a large ship was surveying the battle. On the ship's deck was a masked figure clad in a long, flowing white cape. The figure's mask was reminescent of a wolf's, complete with long fangs. Dark yellow hair fell from the figure's back, which contrasted to the figure's white cape. Underneath was a white shirt with red lines sewn on the sides of its sleeves, with gloves that had Nihon's symbol on it.The figure's pants were also white, with the same red lines sewn on it.  

"Uno-sama." A tall young woman dressed in a kimono wielding a halberd walked towards the masked man. "Our forces must retreat. We cannot afford any more losses!"

"Very well, have our forces retreat. I shall finish this off with my greatest weapon!" Uno takes out a small stone from his pocket, and raises it in the air. The stone shines, and seems to eminate a strange energy from within. Uno aims the stone at the fortress, and a great amount of energy was about to released at that direction, when a ship of equal size nears Uno's ship. 

"Uno-sama!" A masked figure wearing ninja tabi said to Uno. "The marines have reinforcements!" 

Uno's stone ceases to glow as the masked man surveys the new opponent. Standing on the ship's deck was a figure dressed in a pink overcoat, with his hair tied in a ponytail. Uno's subordinates look in wonder at the figure on the ship.

"Is that an Okama?" Wonders the halberd wielding woman.

"Regardless, we have to withdraw. This ship may be one of many that the marines have sent." Uno leaves his subordinates, and enters the lower decks of his ship.

_Windy Dirge_

"How amusing." Rek comments after witnessing Uno's show. "Someone's earned some power boosts."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 30, 2009)

Tatsu and Jessie vs Alain-

"Jessie! Don't worry, I'll take care of this guy..." He says transforming into Hybrid Point. He watches Alain as he mimics his scaley form, "You might be able to copy my powers, but I doubt you can use them as well!" He takes a deep breath, "Dragon's Fire!" He shoots a blast of fire right at the main Alain.

"Ah, well it shouldn't be too much of a problem now," He shoots a blast out and it meets Tatsu's in a deadlock for a moment. However, Tatsu's starts to break through and get closer and closer to Alain, "Boys!" He manages to spit out in the middle of his blasting, "Right!" The two clones reply and face Tatsu. His eyes widen as the two shoot fire of their own at the dragon in a Traingle Formation. He is in no position to dodge and gets hit by the two, forcing him to let up his own attack and get hit my a third attack as well.

The three Alains walk over to Tatsu who is getting back on his feet. They draw their whips and crack them, "Seems I'll be getting some fresh scales, maybe I'll make another pair of these babies." He says as the three of them pull back their whips, ready to attack.

With Alph Ray and G1-

The group make their way through the kingdom, searching for their lost crew mate, "So, I wonder how the others are doing." Ray asks casually, "Do you genuinely care about how the others are doing or is this just a method to attempt to get our acceptance as part of the crew?" 

The drummer is cautious to respond to this, hoping not to get on the wrong side of the android that he had already blinded not too long ago, "Well of course I-" Before he could answer he slams into the ground and a gust of wind passes him them, "What the?" Next something hit into Alph causing him to loose his balance. And then finally the blur stopped at G1, throwing his it's arm around her and grabbing her hand, "Why hello there cutey, sure glad I found you before Alain did. Would hate for that creep to scare you off."

Drummer and Alph get back their feet and look at the opponent that has just appeared. Makoto looks back at the two he knocked over and sighed. He adjusts the hat he is wearing as well as his t-shirt, "What can I do for you fella's? Can't you see me and the lady are busy."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jan 30, 2009)

Jake is walking at the streets of the Fallgrand town passing from shops and bars.Children run everywhere and different kind of sellers do their job.Jake's chest and arms are covered with bandages for his injuries.He walks in the middle of the street drinking some sake and thinking....
"That guy was so strong and it is only the beginning.There is no way I am gonna survive except I train harder."

Jake throws the sake down on the ground as he pulls his bag from his right shoulder.He unzips it and from the opening a fruit can be seen....
"But for now I have to find some mates"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

"Jessie! Don't worry, I'll take care of this guy..." Tatsu tells Jessie. The girl nods at Tatsu, "Right! Good luck Tatsu!" she replies, and leaps through a giant hole in the courtyard wall that leads into the palace.  

"Aw hey chickidee why leave so soon? We could have like a five on five just you and me!" Alain calls out to Jessie and he could easily stop her if he wanted to but honestly what with the other Makaosu agents lurking around and Darver himself the bitch doesn't have a ghost of a chance. Anyhow I get to be a Dragon, thinks Alain joyously as he turns back towards Tatsu, reveling in the transformation.  

After engaging the Dragon Zoan in a test of flame and using his clones to his advantage, Alain and his clones draw out their dragonhide whips, "Seems I'll be getting some fresh scales, maybe I'll make another pair of these babies," Alain says with a laugh but suddenly Alain's two clones disappear as Jessie reaches the outer limit of his powers range, which is currently 15 meters. "Aw man and I was so enjoying looking at myself!" he exclaims in mock disappointment. 

Alain shrugs and points his right whip at Tatsu, "hic sunt dracones....do you know what that means boy? Its an old and forgotten language, and roughly translated means here there be dragons, REAL DRAGONS!!!!!" 

Alain growls with fury and a red light like living fire sparks from his eyes as he taps into the full power of Tatsu's Devil Fruit. "I've studied every devil fruit in existence and the rare Dragon Zoan fruit was one of the ones I studied the most. Here kid let me show how to really use that fruit of yours!!!!!" he growls, suddenly large wings sprout out of Alain's back and razor sharp claws extend out of his hands but he's still in Human form, without the heavy scales to weigh him down. 

Alain who is already faster then Tatsu uses the wings on his back to propel himself even faster and he tackles Tatsu in a burst of speed, ramming him straight through the castle wall and as Tatsu flies backwards, Alain snags the boys foot with his dragon whip and his right arm morphs into heavy scale like armor but even more focused like a battering ram. He pulls Tatsu back towards him, * WHAM!* and clotheslines the Dragon Zoan in the neck with his armored right arm.

Suddenly Alain morphs just his legs into dragon form and leaps into the air like a rocket when he reaches 15 meters he freezes in air, his mouth morphs into a jaw and he aims down at Tatsu, *"DRAGON CROSS!!!"* exclaims Alain and he fires a white hot X shaped fireball down at Tatsu. *KABOOOOOOOOM!* A giant fireball that Annie would be envious of incinerates the ground. 

Alain laughs, "This is how you use a dragon devil fruit my man...WITH STYLE!" he howls with laughter. The Archeologist patiently hovers in the air beating his talon like wings, waiting for Tatsu to resurface, that is if he dares muses Alain.

_*Meanwhile over on the coast of Wyaton....*_
600 heavily armed Marines make their way ashore, landing in platoons. Captain Jim Hawkins lands first, he wears steel gloves over his fists and flexes them. "WE HAVE A NOBLEWOMAN TO SAVE MEN!!! SECURE THE OUTER PERIMETER OF THE ROYAL PALACE BUT DO NOT ENTER. LEAVE DARVER TO ME!!" he commands. Suddenly Hawkins blasts off into the sky, *"GEPPOU!"* he exclaims as he kicks off the air and jets towards the palace. 

Behind him all 600 Marines charge and in the destroyed homes and towns that Darver has ruined, Men and women exit their homes to see what all this commotion is, and they all start shouting with joy. Within ten minutes hundreds of armed civilians, wielding everything from simple pitchforks to hunting rifles take to the street and start attacking any of Darvers men unlucky enough to be out of the castle walls. Revolution is at hand on Wyaton. 

In her prison cell Annie looks down at the floor with anxiety on her face, James hasn't talked very much and he has coughed up nothing but blood for the last half an hour. She clenches her fists and feels the anger of being helpless take control and she hates it, she hates being helpless. Use that anger, make it your own says a voice in her head. Annie closes her eyes and breathes deeply falling into herself, freeing her mind of pain and worry and when she opens her eyes suddenly the world expands and her senses go into overload, as she feels the life of everything around her. Annie frowns when she feels only a tiny spark coming from James but then she feels an intense vibration coming from elsewhere, no several of them and they're familiar, thinks Annie.

Suddenly Annie laughs, "They're here!!!" she yells in disbelief. James turns his head weakly towards Annie, "Who's here?" he groans.  "Just some friends..." replies Annie knowingly and she sits back praying that they luck out today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2009)

*Fiery Island...*

Usagi then smiles at the girl and bows, "My name is Usagi charmed to meet you and this little drama queen over here is Flynn."


Kaya laughs. "I'm Kaya," she says. "Just someone who happens to always be in the wrong place at the wrong time." She looks at Flynn and covers her smile with her hand. "He reminds me of someone...someone I knew a long time ago...." she trails off, looking out to sea. "So what now?" she asks. "I've never left an island quite like that before." She begins walking up and down the boat, inspecting something here, fixing something there. She wasn't a shipright, but you didn't last long at sea if you couldn't make any repairs.

*With Kent and Jorma....*

"This is disgusting," Kent says as they walk up and the deck. 

"As I said, you'll get used to it," Brill says in a bored tone. "Now shut up and keep walking. After a few minuets, Kent and Jorma reach the front of the deck, facing an elevated platform with a makeshift throne on top. Sitting on the throne is a man with a shock of blond hair, a scar running each eye. He holds a sword in one hand and a gun in his other, and is draped in a cape made of some kind of animal fur. There are scantily clad girls lounging around him, and a small army of pirates guarding the bottom of the platform.

"Well well," he says. "Entertainment."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

Flynn grumbles at Usagi's reference, "Drama queen my ass..." he mutters under his breath. 

"I'm Kaya," the girl says. "Just someone who happens to always be in the wrong place at the wrong time."

Flynn nods seriously, _I know the feeling I've narrowly escaped out of many women's bedrooms myself,_  he thinks to himself but he doesn't think that this will go over well if he says it out loud. 

Kaya looks at Flynn and covers her smile with her hand. "He reminds me of someone...someone I knew a long time ago...."

At this Flynn's ears perk up and he smiles, suddenly he appears beside Kaya like a flash, and grins at her, "Oh really, I remind you of someone eh? Was this man perhaps a great hero and super suave man of mystery with lots of money and women at his beck and call? Because I can definitely see the similarities between this person and myself..." 

"You're bleeding all over the deck Flynn!" exclaims Usagi. Flynn looks down at his bleeding leg and the bullet wound in his left shoulder and suddenly he goes pale, "Thanks for reminding me furball," and he almost faints, he grasps Kaya's ankles, "Could you carry me to the cabin down below and help me out of these grimy clothes? Maybe after we can have a bubble bath and...." *WHAM!*

Usagi smacks Shin on the top of the head and tosses him below deck, he falls down several flights of stairs and can be heard calling for his mommy on the second to last step. 

Usagi sighs, "Ignore him he was never taught limits as child is my best guess. Anyhow..." Usagi removes a log pose from a pocket of his robes, "We're tracking a woman who stole our ship and money. Her name is Trixie and its very important that we find her. This Log Pose is attuned to the same route as the one on our stolen ship. So all we have to do is follow it and hopefully catch up with her."

"Sorry to impose but its terribly important that we find this woman. You don't mind tagging along until the next Island I hope?" asks Usagi. 
*
Fallgrand Island...*
Trixie sails into port with a huge smile on her face, "Time to sell of this loot!" she exclaims happily.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2009)

"Oh really, I remind you of someone eh? Was this man perhaps a great hero and super suave man of mystery with lots of money and women at his beck and call? Because I can definitely see the similarities between this person and myself..." 

Kaya arches an eyebrow. Not exactly...but that does sound like something he would've said."

"Sorry to impose but its terribly important that we find this woman. You don't mind tagging along until the next Island I hope?" asks Usagi. 

"No problem. I don't really have anywhere I need to be. Besides, interesting things seem to happen to you guys...it might be worth hanging around for a while. My life has had a noteable lack of adventure lately."

*With Kent and Jorma...*

"I'll bet you're wonering who I am," The pirate asks, lounging on his "throne"

"More like how I was going to shove you head up your ass..." Kent says in an offhand way. Brill cuffs him sharply. The Captain narrows his eyes and continues. "I'm the pirate Captain Jack Daniels, ans I rule this part of the ocean. You, on the other hand, are pathetic weaklings, and are now my prisoners. You are completely at my mercy." He snaps, and the pirates guarding him shift a foot to the side, forming a narrow pathway up to the throne. "Come up here," Daniels says. "Now," he says as Kent and Jorma reach the top. "Kiss my feet and beg for mercy." Kent arches an eyebrow.

"What, you have a foot fetish or something?"


----------



## EPIC (Jan 30, 2009)

Palace of Wyaton-
Ororo couldn't believe his eyes, before he could even move, the fight was over. Ororo saw how massive Darver's powers were before, but to think he could finish off his enemies in such a small amount of time... Ororo made sure not to make the wrong move, and stayed out of the way. 

Some time after...

Ororo stood next to Darver in his calm fashion, but still had something on his mind,"Master Darver, if I'm allowed to ask, how did you attain such tremendous power? Devil Fruit?" he asked.

Meanwhile, during the battle...

James stood near the palace entrance staring at the speedy defeat of the other James and Annie. Then, he turned his attention to the sparkling thing wizzing by,"Those sparks..." he said to himself as he quickly remembered the sparks Anglora showed when she was mad the other day,"Anglora...?" he ran towards the sparkly thing and stopped a few meters away from its crash point. It was a familiar figure, but James was still unsure.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

*Wyaton...*
Marcks crashes through the second floor window and bounces on his head, end over end. "Ouch! SUPER OUCH! MEGA OUCH! That's gonna leave a mark!" the marksman skids to a halt and flops down the ground and rubs his forehead. 

"Why the nerve of that whip freak!" exclaims the Pirate, "Throwing me around like I'm some sack of potatoes. Why I should go out there and show him..." but then the walls tremble and Marcks retreats behind a corner, "On second thought I'll just scope things out like Shin suggested!" 

Marcks creeps step by nervous step down a massive corridor. "HEY WHO ARE YOU!!" a rough voice exclaims behind the boy. Marcks freezes and turns around to see a beefy looking guard wielding a spear. "What, who am I...who am I? Why I'm one of Darvers men...HAIL DARVER!" exclaims Marcks with a forced laugh and he does a mock salute.

"Oi that's not our salute!" exclaims the guard. "Hey look its Darver!" points Marcks. The guard turns around, "Wha!? Where!?" 

"SUPER SHOT: EXPLODING PELLET!!" exclaims Marcks, blasting the guard in the face with his pellet gun. Marcks jets down the hallway leaving a literal smoke trail behind him and dives into the first door he sees but ends up falling down a long and winding column of stairs for what seems like minutes until he comes to a stop tumbling into a wall at the bottom. Marcks takes a look around at his surroundings and his eyes widen suddenly. He is in a long hallway full of jail cells. 

Marcks springs to his feet and laughs, "Haha! The hero saves the day again. I bet I'm the first to get down here," he cups his hands over his mouth and yells, "ANNIE!!!!!" his voice echoing down the long corridor of cells but there is no answer. Finally Marcks takes out his secret weapon. 

He reaches into his satchel and takes out Muffin, Annie's pet panther cub. *"GROW!"* calls out Muffin playfully towards Marcks. He places the feline on the stone floor and waves her on, "Go find Annie, lead me to ANNIE!" Marcks says slowly. The cub looks up at Marcks questioningly with her amber eyes and suddenly bounds down the corridor at top speed as if she has seen a ghost. 

Marcks laughs like a hero, "I knew my genius plan would work!" he exclaims but a large shadow looms behind Marcks and a hand taps him on the shoulder, "BAAAAAA! you lookin for somethin' mate? BAAAAAAA!" asks a deep and rumbling voice. A half man, half goat creature holding a wooden club stands behind Marcks. Meet Hansel, former chief jailer of the late King, and current chief torturer of Darver Grenguo. Marcks melts to the ground as if he is made of silly putty.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 30, 2009)

Wyaton
Darver is silently standing in his throne room looking out at the Kingdom for a giant, glorious glass window. He begins to withness what looks like a rebellion of the citizens with marines. Anger is visible upon his face as he watches.

Moments later, someone comes bursting through the throne room doors in a sparking fashion, wearing a detective-like indigo coat along with shades. The woman takes off her shades and stares at Darver for a moment. The woman has a bewildered and angry expression on her face as she consults Darver.

*"Master-san, what exactly is going on?"* The woman asked.

Darver continued to look out the window, already knowing who the person is. *"I don't completely know Anglora. It appears that a rebellion has been formed along with marines arriving.* Darver paused for a moment and continued. *"We also have a traitor along with his relative on hand."*

Anglora froze upon hearing the words "traitor". She began to shake but was able to contain herself. *"Who?"* 

*"Go visit the prison cells below the palace and you shall find out."* Darver remarked.

Anglora said nothing for a few minutes but then she turned and rushed out of the throne room, headed towards the prison cells below.

Anglora soon arrived at the prison cell block under the palace. She slowly walked past each cell, looking at the prisoners to see if she could identify a Makaosu agent. She soon came upon a cell with a near-death James flat on his stomach.

Anglora placed her hands on her hips and shook her head, looking at James. *"Why am I not surprised James? I always knew you'd be the stupid idiot who'd try to betray the Makaosu."* Anglora said. 

James barely picked his head up and looked into a cell across from him. Anglora turned to see who he was looking at, and the expression of true hate told the whole story.

*"IT'S THAT COWBOY BITCH!"* Anglora said in rage as she looked at Annie with hateful eyes, sparks jumping all over her body.


----------



## cloud390 (Jan 30, 2009)

The bartender broke out in laughter, his pot belly bouncing up and down like a basketball; and if I dare say it like great ol' Saint Nick. He hoped not, Johnny didn't feel like getting coal this Christmas with what he was going to do.

"Oi! You crack me up boyo, that you do." He said wiping the tears out of his eyes from laughing so hard. Was his joke really that funny? Honestly? His voice began to get softer, damn he had a deep laugh, as he calmed down more and more.

"Do you own this bar old man?" Johnny asked, breaking his silence.

"No no no. Some old has been marine owns it. If it was MY bar I wouldn't allow one god damn marine in here! You hear that you old geezers! Not one of you would be allowed to so much as look at my rum if I owned this!"

The drunk marines just waved, mumbling something stupid.

"It's always been my dream boyo to own a pirate only bar. Where pirates from far and wide would just come and have a drink and tell me stories of their adventures out at sea without having to worry about any marines stopping by. Ahh what a dream it is." 

Johnny raised a brow at the statement. Did everyone out on the damn ocean have a dream? Couldn't one of them be happy with where they are in life? He sighed, apparently that was just a dream too. He quietly snickered at his pun filled joke.

"Get out of here gramps."

He took another sip of his rum and coke.

"Sorry I'm the only shift today." He responded, walking back over to wash another glass.

"I'm giving you a two minute head start to get out of here because I like you. All hells about to break loose and you don't look all that nimble."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2009)

*With Kent and Jorma.....*

"What? You got a foot fetish?" A look of rage passes over Daniel's face and suddenly he shoots forward, dealing a heavy punch to Kent's face.

"Insolent dog!" He shouts, a crazy look coming into his eyes. "Do you know what I do to prisoners who don't comply with my wishes?" 

"Butt rape them?"

"GAAAAAAHHH!" Shouts Daniels in complete frustration. "Brill!" He snaps. "Get me that one prisoner!"

"The one who thinks he's psychic?"

"Yeah, that one. I like messing with him, and I think it's time we gave out guests an impression," he said, a sinister smile growing over his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2009)

*Darver's Throne room...*
*CRASH!!!!!* A powerful air current rips through the Makaosu leaders throne room blasting the giant windows to smithereens. Marine Captain Jim Hawkins flies out of the sky and lands to a halt, crouching in front of Darver's throne. 

Hawkins grins at Darver and nods respectfully, "You don't know how long I've wanted to meet you face to face. I'm the one who assigned you your bounty you know. Your reign is at an end, my friend. So do you want to do this the easy way or the easier way?"  asks the Marine, "There's a special cell reserved for you in level 4 of Impel Down you know..."

*Deep down in the palace dungeons... *
Annie isn't surprised to see Anglora, she sensed the woman's presence coming from a mile away. Nor is she surprised that the woman survived the rigged explosion.

"Hey electro bitch! How was your stay in the kings hunting lodge? I heard it was a bang up time!" Annie asks mirthlessly. James crawls his way to the edge of his cell, "Don't egg her on like that Annie..." he mutters weakly. The swordsman looks up at Anglora with pleading eyes, "I know that you've had second thoughts...it's not to late to be the Marine that you really are. If I can change so can you," James tells her. 

Annie looks at James with visible concern, "James save your strength!" she hollers.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 30, 2009)

_With Ray, G1 and Alph VS Makoto_

Alph got back on his feet and attacked this assailant,  He shot out his fists at Makoto but the speedster quickly dodged.And then something else happened  his eyes suddenly went wide as he noticed something else.On his shoulder was a man sitting, or well atleast he could see the legs of this man, dress pants and leather shoes and assumed there was a man attached to those legs.
It took him longer to notice since he couldn't feel anything and he immediately tried to grab the man but with great ease the man evaded the android's grip.

The man certainly wasn't as fast as Makoto but close range high speed movement rivaling Soru was nothing for Jackie.

"So these are the guys responsible for all those explosions?"Both Jackie and Leo chuckled, Leo had been sitting on top of his hat like always."Makato,These guys are wimps, Even an weakling like you  could take them all out by yourself."As he finished this sentence he disappeared once again while the three unnamed pirates were on their guard for him and this Makoto.

He reappeared right in front of Alph and the hitman attempted to take him out with one punch to the gut but was surprised by the hardness.The rubber skin cushioned the blow a little but still it hurt like hell, while Alph himself was pretty much unaffected by it and was only knocked of his feet by the force."Devil Fruit user huh?"His hand gripped Alph by the throat and with his far superior strength he lifted the heavy Android of the ground.

"I'm taking this one, I have a feeling he won't die too fast during my target practice."He made a 360, spinning Alph along with him before letting go and as a result Alph was thrown far away, by the time Alph had used his thruster to regain control Jackie reappeared right in front, a pistol whip later Alph was knocked further away and eventually crashed into a patch of forest.

He was only slightly damaged but, his his dense endoskeleton protecting him."Both of those guys are impossible fast."The android was trying everything he could to detect his opponent, his cannon were ready to strike at a moment's notice....Hopefully that moment would be quick enough to get a hit on this opponent.

Far away, in a tree Jackie was sitting holding a Sniper rifle version of Leo."Let's see......Alright first the ears."

He barely managed to make out the gunshot and then a bullet shot his ear off, the device exploding instantly.Burnmarks covering the side of Alph's head.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 30, 2009)

Darver's Throne Room
Darver jumped back when the giant window he was looking through was destroyed. A man came flying through the window, kneeling down in front of Darver's throne. 

*"You have courage to challenge me, The Great Darver, in my own domain."* Darver said in a cocky tone. *"Unfortunately, I view courageous people as foolish."* Darver remarked as aura began to surround his body. 

Darver held up a clentched fist, aura slowly engulfing it. *"Your fate is now in my hands. Aura Kobushi!"* Darver said as he punched, sending an aura punch at Hawkins.


Dow in the Palace Dungeon

*"YOU RIGGED THE HUNTING LODGE AND CAUSED IT TO EXPLODE?!?!"* Anglora yelled, her words shaking the entire kingdom. 

*Oh you're so going to get it now you western whore!* Anglora angrily said, sparks erupting from her nails as she was about to slice Annie. Then, James's words stopped her.

"I know that you've had second thoughts...it's not to late to be the Marine that you really are. If I can change so can you,"  

Anglora stopped dead in her tracks. She lowered her hand, the sparks slowly disappeared. She lowered her head so that her facial expression couldn't be seen. 

*"No......you're wrong. I've never thought of betraying the Makaosu."* Anglora said in a quiet tone. *"Do not try to mix me into your treachery, you FILTHY TRAITOR!"* Anglora said this with such emotion that tears began to roll down her eyes.

*"Don't you see where being a traitor gets you? Look at yourself James!"* Anglora said while still heavily crying.

A cracked mirror was inside James's cell and Anglora looked in at it, her confused and tear-stained face staring back it her. 

*"No....look at my own self. What is wrong with me?"* Anglora said to herself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2009)

*With Kent and Jorma....*

After waiting for about 5 minuets, Brill came up dragging along a man dressed in the tatters of what used to be a fine robe. He was beaten, bloody, and had the look f soemone who was accustomed to plenty of food, but wasn't getting it.  Brill threw him at Daniel's feet, then stood next to him, cleavers at ready.

"So..." said daniels cruelly. "where were we?"

"I," gasped the man, fear making his eyes shine brightly. "I was telling you about my devil fruit powers."

"Ah," Daniels replied. "Yes. Go on now. I have much on my mind," he said, eyeing one of the girls attending him.

"Well," the man said with a gulp. "I-I can s-sense if someones about to die."

"Really?" Asked Daniels with fake enthusiasm. "Then let me ask you a question," he said.
"Are you about to die?"

The man's face went deathy pale, but he closed his eyes. "Um...uh...I..don't uh..th-think so..."

"Wrong answer," Daniels said in a bored tone. He lifted his gun and shot the man in the head. "Throw his body overboard," he said, pulling a girl into his lap. "Throw these two," he said, motioning at Kent and Jorma, "back in their cell. oh, and ready my private quarters."

Sir yes sir!" the pirates shouted.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 30, 2009)

-With De's group-

Everyone but Boston left and sailed for Jaya. The trip went smoothly for everyone. But unknown to any of them someone had been following them. Watson was lucky enough to catch them right before they left and was able to stay close to them without being detected.

"Sir, I've followed them to Jaya." Watson reported to Turner on a Den Den Mushi.

"Good, good. By "them" I assume you mean Jimi and Boston."

"Just Jimi sir. Jimi and some other company. That's why I didn't attack at Ripple Island there were too many of them."

"If Boston stayed behind, why didn't you kill him?"

"You told me sir, Jimi's my first priority."

"Good. You passed that test. Your life is spared for now. Oh and one last thing, don't underestimate the power that fruit will give you. Eat it and you can destroy as many people as you have to."

-Later, with only De-

De and his company traveled to a hotel where his crew was staying. He went to their room and De knocked on the door. Tew answered.

"De! You're here early! Good, we can get this show on the road. I assume you were able to find everyone?"

Yeah yeah. I also got a few extra people. Kinda' by accident.

"Who are they? And where?"

"Well, they saw Kira's ship so Jimi wanted to see her. Dane went with him. And the extras is this one assface Freddy with the most disturbing powers ever, and a mermaid, Lovey. Say, where's the crew?"

"Getting drunk somewhere."

-With Freddy and Gonzalez walking to the hotel room-

"Ahhhh. My body's all back together!" Freddy exclaimed. As soon as his skin came back with the res of his body, he was at full health.

"You mean it was only your skin the whole time? Freddy Teddy, you didn't need to carry me around like that." Gonzalez blushed,

"For you, it's worth it. I enjoyed your company. My favorite part was when we went sightseeing. My least favorite was when I saw De's ugly mug and I was half dead. The whole experience was above average. Running from those barbarians was-"

"I get it, Freddy Teddy."

-With Jimi and Kara in the cabin of Kara's ship-

"Well look who decided to come along. You gonna' stay or just fall off the planet again?" Kara questioned Jimi. She wasn't the slightest bit happy to see him.

"Look Kara. They all almost died. Us too. We didn't stand a chance against Turner. But I thought with Freddy maybe we would. I was coming right back. I got you a hammer. But don't take it here, it might put a hole in the ship."

Kara hit Jimi in the face with the hammer she was carrying. This Knocked him flat on his butt, "Save your excuses. Just don't talk to me. Actually, give me the hammer, then don't talk to me." The two got off the ship.

"Ready? Grab it as I move my arm." He quickly moved his arm over to Kara. She grabbed it and Jimi let go. The hammer came crashing to the ground and landed on Jimi's foot. If you were to look closely, you could see a tear run down his eye.

"What the hell!? How heavy is that thing?!"

"Ten tons. According to Boston."

"Well now we're even you try to give me a ten ton hammer and it falls on your foo-BOSTON!!? Now you're paling around with Boston!? You're a douche. You're...don't talk to me." She ran away.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 31, 2009)

-Aboard the Nonki

In the Crow's Nest, the Look-Out shouted down to everyone, "Lt. Rodgers has made contact with the Pirates!"

Eric: "What are the actions he is taking!?"

Look-Out: "He is apparently beating them senseless sir, but their numbers are beginning to overwhelm him!"

Eric: "Psh, we're almost there Rodgers, hold on a lil' longer."

On one side of the ship Paegun was trying to fit into a cannon, "What the hell are you doing?!"

Paegun turned to look at Sooyoung, "I wanna help out Joseph as soon as possible, he's a buddy."

Sooyoung: "We're landing soon, he should be able to hold out until then."

"Mmmmm."

-A Few Minutes Later

The Nonki docking at the harbor and the Pirates were still there, except they were surrounding Joseph.  A few of the Pirates surround Joseph fell down from bullet wounds.  The Pirates looked towards the ship and there standing were: Eric, Jae-Sung, Paegun, Hana, and Sooyoung.

Eric looked at the Pirates and smirked, "Weak.  I can't believe these guys were giving you trouble."

A couple of Pirates took offense to Eric's statement and tried to rush him.  Before the Pirate's could even reach Eric, he had already extended his chain arms and knocked the Pirates back.  Paegun unsheathed his sword and split it apart, Sooyoung drew her sword, and Jae-Sung popped out his swords from his sleeves, that were attached to their chains.

Paegun, Jae-Sung, and Sooyoung looked at each other and nodded.

Paegun: "Let's test this out."

Paegun held his swords above his head and Jae-Sung jumped onto them, Paegun gave him a quick boost and Jae-Sung extended his daggers into the group of Pirates, knocking back some but the daggers were still in the ground.  Next Sooyoung jumped onto Paegun's swords and also received a boost.  She landed on the chains and started to grind down them into the group of Pirates.

"New Seventh Technique: Flare Skate."

Sooyoung's sword began to glow as she was grinding down the chains.  Sooyoung was clutching her sword with both hands and held it to her side.  From the Pirates' viewpoint it appeared as if when Sooyoung was grinding down the chains there was a Phoenix behind her.  She swung her sword upward and took down about five Pirates.  

Next thing she knew Sooyoung was in the middle of the mob with Joseph, "Hmm....we're gonna have to work on that combo."

Joseph looked at Sooyoung, Paegun, and Jae-Sung and gave a thumbs up.

Jae-Sung landed on the ground retracted his blades, taking out a few Pirates on the way.  Jae-Sung and Paegun both looked at each other and had large grins on their faces.

"That was so freaking awesome."

"Indeed."

"How were you able to stay airborne for that long though?"

"I'm an excellent jumper."

"Ok."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2009)

*Darver vs Captain Hawkins...*
*"You have courage to challenge me, The Great Darver, in my own domain."* Darver said in a cocky tone. *"Unfortunately, I view courageous people as foolish."*

Darver unfurls his steel gloves which are also lined with seastone but he already knows that the Makaosu leader possesses no Devil Fruit ability, _all his power comes from self training.....heh...just like me, our power comes from within us!_ muses Darver and for this he respects the man slightly but only for that reason. Hawkins had trained in the Rokushiki arts for the past six years of his life and had achieved a level of mastery that was equivalent to the CP9.

Hawkins grins, "Heh double the greater the pride the greater the fall!" replies the Marine. 

Darver held up a clentched fist, aura slowly engulfing it. *"Your fate is now in my hands. Aura Kobushi!"* Darver said as he punched, sending an aura punch at Hawkins. The Marine Captain narrows his eyes as Darver executes his attack, and its if the entire world moves in slow motion for him, Hawkins tries to discern the key to Darver's ability, at first he thinks with surprise that its Haki but its only similar not really the same thing. He draws the power from within himself, so that means he must have a limited supply. Let's see what I can do to tire him out thinks Hawkins and suddenly the world unslows and moves back to normal speed in Hawkins mind. 

Hawkins rushes towards the Aura punch and pumps his steel fist rapidly, *"FIVE POINT SHIGAN!"* he exclaims and slams each of his right finger like bullets into the aura fist. *BABOOM!!* The attack explodes in Hawkins face creating a massive swirl of energy but the Marine doesn't flinch and holds his ground, his sandy brown hair, and Marine coat whipping around violently...*"SORU!"*  he disappears from his spot and reappears beside Darver at midrange, "LET'S SEE HOW FAST YOU ARE!!" 

*"RANKYAKU BLITZ STORM!"* Hawkins spins around like a spinning top kicking his legs violently around, generating a 6 spinning Rankayku's that hurtle towards Darver.

*Jessie vs Daran*
Jessie races through the palace with her mallets in hand, she searches through each hallway and corridor with a desperate face. The castle trembles slightly and she hopes that her Nakama are alright. As the girls rounds the corner she freezes because someone, or more like something blocks her path. It's a tall Fishman who just casually looks at Jessie. 

Jessie glares at the Fishman and points both her mallets at him, "Get out of my way....NOW!!!" 

*In the palace dungeons...*
Deep down in the palace dungeons, Annie is shocked to see Anglora cry so much. She actually feels sorry for the electro bitch....well only slightly. After all let's see you forgive someone after they shocked you with 500,000 plus volts of electricity.

Annie sighs, "Listen Electro bit....uh I mean Anglora. I'm sorry for rigging the lodge like that but you gotta see things from my point of view. What if it was your brother or father, or mother that was in trouble. What would you do!?" Annie asks passionately. 

Suddenly James struggles to his feet even with totally shattered ribs and heavy internal injuries. His spine burns as he stands up and blood drips down the side of his mouth. He looks at Anglora with a sympathetic face totally unlike the hie old blank stares, "At least let her go please," he points at Annie, "Darver can execute me if he wants...but please just let her go and we can end this," he pleads. 

But before Anglora can answer Muffin appears down a corner and leaps through the bars of Annie's cell and jumps atop Annie, licking her face and growling. 

"No way!? Muffin...but how did you!?" Annie had been so focused on Anglora but now she spreads out her awareness and she facepalms, "Oh no of all people why him?" and right on cue Marcks comes hurtling through a wall right past Anglora's shoulder and he comes crashing to halt, dazed and confused. 

Hansel the goat Zoan leaps through the hole, looking for Marcks, "BAAAA! I'm not finished with you whelp!! BAAAAA!" he exclaims, suddenly when he sees Anglora he bows, "BAAA! My apologies my lady I was just eliminating this intruder. No worries I will dispatch him right now. BAAAA!" The giant Goat man walks past Anglora towards Marcks. 

Annie tries to fight against her retraints, "MARCKS RUN YOU FOOL!!" she shouts then she turns towards Anglora with pleading eyes. James slams the bars if his cell, "DAMMIT ANGLORA THEY HAVE NOTHING TO WITH THIS!!!"  Meanwhile Hansel raises his massive wooden club over the dazed Marcks head.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jan 31, 2009)

"The time to become a pirate has come...." Jake thinks and smiles."The only thing that is missing now, is a pirate crew" Jake looks around but he can only children with their parents and men without the spirit of a real pirate.

"It will be more difficult to find than I thought". Jake continues his way through the town and towards the port.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 31, 2009)

*Castle Gardens*, Sexy *Shin VS* Sexy *Setsuka*

"So are you fools here to save that cute little gunslinger-chan. I think that she dug me a little. Too bad she's already dead though," and with a casual flick of his wrist he launches Marcks into the air and hurls him through a second floor window. 

Shin started to get angered by this, it barely registered to him that Marcks was flung trough the air but exactly that was what made him regain his senses and realize Solar Surge started to activate with his skin turning bright hot and scarlet red._I barely realized Marcks was attacked, hell I couldn't focus on anything but killing that guy while there's another threat right behind me, Solar Surge's speed and strength boost won't be enough to defeat any of these guys.......Only Mystic Mist could work_

Setsuka especially would be too fast for Solar Surge, while he's pissed of and out of control she would just take him out easily while his guard is down.
Besides, though he was mad at him claiming Annie was dead there was no reason to trust there words.

Alain looks down at Shin and laughs, "Don't hurt my girlfriend pal or I'll personally kill you. Oh yeah this guy doesn't have any devil fruit powers Setsuka just a heads up,"

"I'm not your girlfriend Virgin-boy, but thanks for the heads up."The latter part was probably the nicest thing she had ever directed at her partner.
Alain disappeared shortly after this and she refocused her attention of Shin.
From what Alain told her she knew using her power would be useless, but there was no way her battojutsu could be defeated.The woman started to twirl her umbrella around.

"Senka."She whispered and the next instance she was standing a little behind Shin and was finishing a 180 degrees spin while she had drawn her sword and attempted to stab Shin, the boy managed to at least catch what direction the blur went to and had just managed to turn to defend himself. Blocking it was impossible but at least he managed to deflect the blade enough so that it only ended up giving him a minor cut to his left right below his armpit, instead of the strike going trough the hart that she intended to make.

"Leventar!"Was Shin's reply and he started spinning rapidly, Setsuka jumped back a few meters, with a more regular speed and then continued walking back while Shin's spinning attack caused Air slashes that were aimed at Setsuka.The woman though had sheather her blade again and kept walking back while one Air slash after another got knocked out of her way.Like before it seemed like she was doing nothing at all but now she was just drawing, hitting the attack away and then finally sheathing again so fast that it was unnoticeable for most.

Shin stopped spinning quickly when he realized the attack was useless and decided to start playing dirty, he didn't have time for this after all.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 31, 2009)

_Ika Island_

The revolutionaries pull back, unable to breach the walls of Ika and with a possible danger of reinforcements coming for the marines. 

The marines inside the fortress breathe a sigh of relief. Despite being able to keep the rebels out, the battle was one of attrition. Uno's secret weapon could have ended it all, but the masked leader of the rebels chose to be cautious when the Windy Dirge neared the battle-scared island.

The fotress gates open when the marines see the World Government flag flying high on the Windy Dirge. 

Rek is the first to leave the Dirge, followed by Jun, who heard all the commotion and ran immiediately up to the deck. The rest were too busy with their tea party.

"Reinforcements!" A marine in commodore's garb yelled as he approached Rek. He was an old, scarred man with a bald head. His had was missing, replaced with a hook. 

"You must be the commander of this garrison." Rek says in the friendliest of tones. "I am the world noble, Rek Du Mortis. I am here to talk to Uno." 


_Wyaton_

Daran wakes up from his bed, hearing loud noises inside the palace. As the fishman wanders around, he realizes that they are under attack. He sees a young woman, wielding 2 mallets and looking at her very angrily.

"An intruder..." He mutters to himself. "I haven't fought in a decent while. This should be good, dolphin style." Daran disappears from sight, activating his soru, and reappears behind the girl. "Dolphin Chop!" He raises his right hand, and sends a karate chop down on the intruder's shoulder.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2009)

Joseph rubbed his chin. "I give you a 5 for presentation, but a 10 for effort." He nodded. "If you wanted a decent combo, you should have had me involved, and obviously, should hana actually attempt to destroy the hordes of pirates with her Slices, Jae could rip through the smaller groups behind the slash. Then Eric can use a chain whip to knock down a larger group of pirates after that. Followed by Paegun and Sooyoung ripping through the group with a combo sword attack. Then Finally, I'd use my Cannonball expel to finish off the attack!." He nodded. "Yeah, that would have been awesome."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 31, 2009)

Alain shrugs and points his right whip at Tatsu, "hic sunt dracones....do you know what that means boy? Its an old and forgotten language, and roughly translated means here there be dragons, REAL DRAGONS!!!!!" 


Tatsu scoffs at his comment, "I could care less about dragons, I'm not here to get a lecture about my great grandparents, I'm here to take my nakama back and to do that I'll have to beat you!"

Alain growls with fury and a red light like living fire sparks from his eyes as he taps into the full power of Tatsu's Devil Fruit. "I've studied every devil fruit in existence and the rare Dragon Zoan fruit was one of the ones I studied the most. Here kid let me show how to really use that fruit of yours!!!!!" he growls, suddenly large wings sprout out of Alain's back and razor sharp claws extend out of his hands but he's still in Human form, without the heavy scales to weigh him down, 
"What?" 
 Tatsu asks himself, confused to this method of using his power that even he didn't think of. It was somewhat embarrassing for this imposter to be better at using his devil fruit than him.

Alain who is already faster then Tatsu uses the wings on his back to propel himself even faster and he tackles Tatsu in a burst of speed, ramming him straight through the castle wall and as Tatsu flies backwards, Alain snags the boys foot with his dragon whip and his right arm morphs into heavy scale like armor but even more focused like a battering ram. He pulls Tatsu back towards him, * WHAM!* and clotheslines the Dragon Zoan in the neck with his armored right arm.

Suddenly Alain morphs just his legs into dragon form and leaps into the air like a rocket when he reaches 15 meters he freezes in air, his mouth morphs into a jaw and he aims down at Tatsu, *"DRAGON CROSS!!!"* exclaims Alain and he fires a white hot X shaped fireball down at Tatsu. *KABOOOOOOOOM!* A giant fireball that Annie would be envious of incinerates the ground. 

Alain laughs, "This is how you use a dragon devil fruit my man...WITH STYLE!" he howls with laughter. The Archeologist patiently hovers in the air beating his talon like wings, waiting for Tatsu to resurface, that is if he dares muses Alain.

Tatsu lies on the floor, he slams his fist into the floor as he gets up, "That's an interesting...method you've got there..." He coughs up a little bit of blood but wipes it away, "I'll be sure to use that to beat you..." He struggles for a moment but he finally manages to get a similar transformation to Alain's and he shoots into the sky. 

"Hah, come on kid, I think I'm a little better at this than you," He flies after the pirate, "Catching your slow ass shouldn't be muchova problem." Tatsu looks behind him and sees the Archeologists gaining on him so he fires a few fire balls at him which he casually dodges, "Just a little higher..."
 

Alain is a few feet away from catching him when he finally turns around and fires one last blast of fire catches him off guard, not giving him enough time to dodge but he casually swipes it away with his dragon claws, "Aw come on, is that-" The Elite Agent's eyes grow large as he sees a giant scaley tail appear hidden behind the fire, "Dragon Whip!"
 Tatsu shouts in Dragon Point as he finally makes contact with Alain smacking him down.

It takes him a while to finally get himself under control as he falls through the sky, "Who, not bad kid, but it'll take a lot more than that to take me-" He stops as he notices his wings vanish from his back and that he is returning to normal form, "The hell?" He quickly measures the distance from him and the Unnamed Crew Pirate.

"That's right, I knew you had a limit, that's why I'm not fighting five of you right now..." He says, floating high above him, now in Hybrid Point arms crossed. He swings his head back, "We will save Annie..." He thrusts it forward, fire seeping from the side of his mouth, he opens it as wide as he can and fires a blast stronger than any previous attempts, "DRAGON CROSS!!!!"  He watches as it makes contact with the Archeologists and lights up the sky.

With the Nonki-

Eric facepalms, "Instead of discussing these combinations can we actually do one!"  Joseph shrugs, "Sure, catch." He says as he fires a cannon ball right at Eric, "The hell! Chain Whip!" He wraps the chain that was once his arm around the cannon ball and begins swinging it around like a hammer thrower.

"What was that!" He shouts as he spins around, "You said you wanted a combo, so here you go. Now Hana!" She gives him a death stare, "If this blows up in my face..."

She then gets in position and runs at the spinning marine. She approaches the cannon ball and leaps in the air, now floating above it she thrusts her hand down right on top of it, "Slicing Palm!" The cannon ball splits into multiple pieces and smacks into the surrounding pirates, each piece exploding on impact, "Not bad, but I'd prefer to get more people involved next time..." "HOW ABOUT ACTUALLY TELLING ME BEFORE YOU FIRE A CANNON BALL AT ME NEXT TIME!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 31, 2009)

Darver vs Captain Hawkins
Darver watched as Hawkins destroyed his aura fist and used soru to appear beside him and fire six rankyakus at him.

"RANKYAKU BLITZ STORM!"  Yelled Hawkins. 

Darver stood his ground and closed his eyes. *"Aura quick-step!"*  Darver said as the rankyaku's went right through him. It was an illusionary copy left behind by Darver's speed. Darver appeared hovering high above Hawkins in the throne room.

*"Your speed is admirable."* Darver said as he crouched his legs to his chest as if he was executing a canon ball into the swimming pool, aura surrounding them. *"Double aura hondou!"* Yelled Darver as he  thrust both his legs down, sending a powerful shot of aura at Hawkins. 


Palace Dungeons
Hansel brings down his wooden club as Marks is cowering. Only thing is, Marks is showered with ash. Hansel looks confused as his club was burned to ash by Anglora. 

Anglora placed both of her hands on Hansel's midsection. Sparks began to appear on her hands and she said *"Hibana no stream."* A stream of sparks shocked/burned Hansel's body, temporarily disabling him as he fell to the ground paralyzed. 

Anglora took Hansel's keys to the cells and "accidently" threw them next to Marks. She slowly began to walk out of the dungeon with her head down and her eyes in shadows.

*"If we meet again, I will no longer have any sympathy for any of you. Hurry and leave this place."* Anglora said as she continued to walk away with her head down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

*On Evermore, with Prince.....*

Prince managed to block most of the attacks, but the rat man just kept coming. He finally managed to escpae by rolling backwards, and slammed his guantlet into the rat's face. The he let out a deranged scream and charged forward, crashing into the rat. They both tumbled out the window, landing with a dull thud of impact. _I think I broke a rib..._ he thought, standing up. _I need to finish this fast...._ He brought his sword up, but to his suprise the rat doesn't attack. Instead, he speaks.

"Why do you fight us?" He asked, staring intently at Prince. "You've seen what kind of monster this King is. Join us, and help us remove his tyranny." Prince looks back, his eyes filled with understanding and pain.

"We all have our orders," he said sadly. "And I have mine." He lunges forward, sending the rat sprawling with a kick. "I'm sorry," he said, and then he stabbed his sword into the man's heart.

"Hey!" Shouted one of the rebels, looking down from the shattered window. "That guy killed Trevor!"

"Mirage Battalion," Prince said wearily. A medium size group of Princes apper suddenly. Prince flung himself at the wall, using his gauntlet and natural acrobatics to scale it quickly, his doubles following him.

"Holy Shit!" Someone shouted. "What is this guy?"

Mirage Battlefield," Prince says, and the copies run forward, slashing and hacking harmlessly. But cloaked under the confusion they're causing, the real Prince slips in and out, quickly killing the squad of rebels.

"Oda forgive me."

*With Kaya...*

As they docked on Fallgrand, Kaya felt a familiar tingle at the base of her neck. _Something's wrong..._ she thinks to herself, looking around warily. The island seemed peaceful enough, but appearences could be deceiving.
"So what does this woman look like?" She asks Flynn and Usagi. "I can't exactly find her if I don't know what to look for." She stops a random woman. "Hey," she says. Did a girl come through here earlier, maybe selling something?"

"I...maybe. I-I really shouldn't be talking to you," she says, hurrying off. 

"Well that was weird," Kaya says, scrunching up her nose. "Soemthing is definately not right about this place..."

*With Kent and Jorma...*

"So," Jorma says conversationally. He and Kent were again bound and blinfolded in the makeshift dungeon. "What now?"

"We get out of here of course." Kent replies. "Then we kick that guy Daniel's ass and leave."

"Ah," Jorma says, nodding. "Of course."

"That still leaves one problem though."

"How we get out of here?"

"Yup."

"I think I have an answer to that," Jorma says. He manages to work his hands close to his feet, and begins fishing around in his shoe. "I had something in here in case of an emergency...ah, here we go. Acidic pellets." He holds up 2 bright green pellets. He fishes around for Kents handcuffs and grabs them. "Hold still..One, two, three." He crushes the acidic pellet and jerks his hand away. The acid eats through the chain around Kent's wrist, and the rest fall off. 

"That's better," said Kent, pulling his blindfold off. "Now give me that other pellet." He does the same for Jorma, who inspects the chains that were holding him. 

"Ah," he said. "Seastone. I was wondering why you didn't just break out of there."

"Tried," Kent said simply as he changed to Hybrid point and pried the door open. "Ready to kick some ass?

"Just let me find my sligshot."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2009)

*The Palace Dungeons......*
"MARCKS GODDAMMIT MOVE!!" yells Annie as Hansel's club barrels towards Marcks, but then there is no more club and Annie does a double take as Anglora vaporizes it."

"Hibana no stream!" utters Anglora as she disables Hansel immediately afterwards. Holy shit! thinks Annie, I must be in the twilight zone or someone who likes me very much is writing my life, the girl would never in a million years expected someone like Anglora to help her. 

The Makaosu woman tosses the keys over to Marcks and walks away, "If we meet again, I will no longer have any sympathy for any of you. Hurry and leave this place." Anglora said as she continued to walk away with her head down. 

"HEY WAIT!" Annie yells at the woman, "HEY ANGLORA WHY DON'T YOU JOIN US!! IT'S NOT TOO LATE!!" but Annie can't tell if Anglora heard her. James falls on his knees and breathes a sigh of relief. 

"UUUHHH...am I dead yet!?" asks Marcks in a daze, he slowly comes to and his eyes widen when he sees Hansel laying on the ground, inert. Then he notices the keys on his chest, "Did I do this!?" Marcks wonders, "Wow all that training with Jessie really paid off!" he exclaims joyously. Technically all he did was just sit down in the gym and ogled Jessie as she trained. 

"HEY FOOL HURRY UP AND LET US OUT!!" yells Annie. "ANNIE!!?" exclaims Marcks joyously and he rushes to her cell and unlocks it. He hugs her tightly and spins her around in the air, "I knew you were still alive!" he shouts. Annie chuckles as she pries away Marcks face, "Easy there fella! Watch the goods!" 

"C'mon we gotta get my brother out!" Annie says as she opens James cell and helps the a bloody James off the ground. "Your brother? YOU have a brother!?" Marcks walks towards James other side and helps support him, "Wow hey nice to meet you pal. Would you mind if I date your sister seeing as I just saved her?" Marcks asks James. *SLAP!* Annie slaps Marcks and James laughs weakly, coughing up blood. 

"We gotta get him to MJ now!" Annie tells Marcks gravely. The two Pirates make their way towards the stairs with James in tow. Annie projects her senses outward, and in her mind she sees a bunch of vibrating strings. Two powerful vibrations are entangled with one another and Annie immediately recognizes one of them as Darver, _who's the other one?_ wonders Annie. 



Tricktype said:


> Darver vs Captain Hawkins
> Darver watched as Hawkins destroyed his aura fist and used soru to appear beside him and fire six rankyakus at him.
> 
> "RANKYAKU BLITZ STORM!"  Yelled Hawkins.
> ...



*Darver vs Hawkins cont...*
As Alain fires off the six Rankyaku's he tries to focus on Darver's movements but the man's movements are so fast he leaves behind some kind of after image. _I've never seen someone move that fast without Soru or a Devil Fruit_ thinks Capt. Hawkins....._impressive_. And as he thinks these words suddenly Darver appears up above him.

_TOO FAST TO AVOID!_ thinks the Marine, *"TEKKAI GOU!"* he exclaims and takes the kick dead on. Hawkins feels the aura impact almost overwhelm him but his tekkai holds....just barely. The entire throne room shakes....*BABOOOOM!* as Darver kicks the Marine straight through the 40 foot thick concrete and stone floor. 

Darver and Hawkins crash through four more floors and end up falling into a barren floor. *"KAMISORI!"* exclaims Hawkins as he combines Geppou with soru speed and flies in a zig zig pattern so fast that only he generates  a mini shockwave in his flightpath flying straight at Darver. 

"IT ENDS HERE!!!" yells Hawkins as he unleashes his most powerful close range attack, blasting both his steel fists at Darvers midsection at the same time with enough force to shatter steel *"SECRET ROKUSHIKI TECHNIQUE: ROKOUGAN!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2009)

Rex Vs Reaper-

Rex looked around, trying to find his opponent. ?Where?d he go?? Rex rubbed his chin, Looking down he noticed a large shadow. ?Hmm.? He looked up, Reapers cloak was flowing in the wind. ?Ah, This be interesting.? Rex grinned and gripped the neck of his Guitar with both hands. Reaper raised his Scythe high above himself and prepared for his attack. The added power from his downward descent would prove himself as a worthy foe. 

Rex turned his body back and held his guitar in ready position. ?A MAJOR!? His shout echoes as he swings like a batter going for a home run. ?REAPERS GRUDGE!? Reaper grips his scythe with both hands and makes contact with Rex?s guitar. Rex can feel his feet sink into the ground; Reaper can?t feel the floor beneath him. One sinking, one floating. The two are stuck in a battle of pure strength. ?Give up.? Reaper grips his handle even tighter. ?Like. Hell.? Rex?s arms begin to bulge, veins pop and throb.

His muscles are being pushed to their limits. ?If it?s a battle ah pure brute.? Rex?s jacket began to rip apart. ?I WONT BE LOSIN!? Fwang, Rex overtakes Reaper and sends him back into the air. Reaper flipped and landed, crouching onto the ground. ?I see.. You were the one Ra wished to hold my position.? Reaper looked up. ?Rex Hender.? Rex smirked. ?The Job didn?t be seemin like much fun.? He threw off his jacket and picked up the pack of cigarettes. 

?Been a long time since I be havin one.? He opened the box, there weren?t any in there. ?Ah, That annie lass musta taken em.? He laughed, tossing the pack behind him. ?Ah well.? He readied his Guitar. ?What move ye be havin?? Rex was excited, he hadn?t had a good true blue fight in a long time. ?Hmph.? Reaper ripped off his cloak and threw it to the ground. Scars, Burns any horrible disfigurement you could imagine. ?The cloak is a double edged sword.? 

Reaper begins to rotate his shoulders and arms. ?It protects my identity.? He tilts his neck to the left, creating a loud popping sound. ?But it limits my movement.? He tilts his head to the right this time. Once more there is a loud popping sound. ?You will not be able to defeat me in this condition.? Reaper points the scythe at Rex. ?Let?s be letting our weapons decide.? He smirked and places his fingers on the neck of his guitar. ?I don?t usually be doin this.?

Eve Vs Tenth-

?GUAH!!!? Eve falls back onto the ground. ?Is that all.? Tenth sighs and sits down. ?Really, You made It too easy.?

With The Nonki-

"Well, Because you said to do the combo." Joseph blinked.


----------



## herczeg (Jan 31, 2009)

_. The girl reached into her pocket and pulled out letter. Then she picked up her rucksack, kissed her sleeping roomy on her forehead, threw the letter on the table and stepped out of the cabin silently. And smiled because she knew it was unnecessarry. That girl could sleep through a battle, her roommate. Outside the door she looked at the Errant Bentou Harbinger for the last time, and wondered when goodbyes became that hard. She never really cared before. _

_She jumped down to the wooden pier of Jaya and walked towards the always noisy city. _
_'You know i'm pretty sure that's absent without official leave. Your captain wouldn't approve that' a red haired man appeared behind her. The girl turned around _
_'Zetta, I...'_
_'And how come we ain't getting a kiss?' two more approached behind him. A shorter and a tall one. _
_'What?' smiled the other one seeing her surprised face 'You couldn't really expect to leave without any of us noticing it?'_
_'Or all of us?'_
_'Or saying goodbye?'_

_The girl had no idea what to stay, but she couldn't look at them. So instead she just stared at her feet. _
_'Listen, you don't have to leave. We can help you.' _
_'Look we get it. You have business with that marine, but it's okay.' _
_'Yeah we totally get it' _
_They both came a step closer but the girl backed away. She wanted to shout at them. Shout that no it's not okay, he is a marine and you are pirates and you don't get it at all. Bur she knew they would say that no, you don't get it at all. And they would smile. So she just looked up and said:_
_'Listen, thank you guys, really, but i have to. Just let me say goodbye' _

_The three men just stood there now. Their heads were no more than a blur and they talked simultaneously but she couldn't make out the words. _
_Exept the smaller one, who looked into her eyes and said:_
_'You never shoulda leave'_

The girl woke up far far away from the island of Jaya. She let her eyes to adjust to the light - even though there wasn't much of it - and looked around in her cell. 'Yeah, maybe.'
Then she wiped off that drop of tear.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 31, 2009)

_Jackie VS Alph_​
Alph was doing badly, everyshot caused only minor damage but that was in nor part to Alph's own defending skills, Jackie had been playing around with him. Picking of one bit at a time, Alph could triangulate the position of Jackie from the angle he was shot everytime but every single time Jackie would simply move to a different position and take another shot at Alph even before the android had even gotten close to the spot Jackie had taken his last shot.

Though Alph knew Jackie was playing around, the hitman's skill was unbelievable.With a sniper rifle he was accurate to the point that he could shoot of one Alph's fingers while the android was moving as fast as he thrusters could propel him. Shots from those distances with trees in the way to make it even more challenging required exceptional skills and Alph had no doubt that if Jackie wanted to he could take him out in a second.

The android needed to think of something fast, before Jackie got tired of playing.

_Shin VS Setsuka_​
Shunpo and Senka were giving Shin a hard time, the swordsman had been able to deflect the attacks at the last second but that only resulted in less serious injuries and he still hadn't recovered completely from his battle with Dante.Slowly but steadily he had been moving towards a specific destination, all the while defending from Setsuka's attacks at the same time.

The woman didn't notice it until it was too late, she had been stopping her Shunpo and Senka attacks and instead had been trying to stab him repeatedly while Shin kept dodging, eventually Shin was cornered and she attempted to finish him off but only then realized what was going on.

Slowly he had been making his way to the Sakura tree, in hope to get a response like this.She froze, in fear of further damaging the tree and at that time Shin used "Squall."And slashed a good part of her side open, the woman quickly retreated. It wasn't a fatal injury but she would lose quite some blood quickly like this without medical attention.

"I take it you're from Nihon."He was stalling her, he knew that as soon as he moved away from there she would probably take him out right away,  the only reason he had been alive so far was that she didn't see him worth the effort of fighting serious, as infuriating that might've been to Shin."You have this weird Sakura fetish but you don't look at all like you're from Nihon, well accept the clothing."He commented, blond hair blue eyes weren't found among their people.

"Screw you."She kept one had on her wound, in order to keep pressure on it."You're just some brat from the Blues, I bet you've never even been to Nihon."


"Touchy subject eh?"He needed a little longer, he was focusing on that sensation he felt back on Bliss island, the first and only time Mystic Mist activated.He needed it to survive this."Alright, from personal experience I know that the women with Nihon roots and brought up in that culture are still very traditional and don't tend to have interest in....Well say blond haired and blue eyed men."

"The men on the other hand, usually aren't that traditional, including myself."He could feel he was getting close to achieving his goal, he just needed a little more time to activate his strongest mode."I take it your daddy was from Nihon, met a woman that wore skanky clothes like you and then 9 months later you were born and daddy was gone leaving only a Sakura tree like that one behind......Or something dramatic like that."

It didn't go like that, but he was right about her father leaving her and being from Nihon, and indeed only a Sakura tree was what she had to remind her of him.She gripped her umbrella again with both hands but at this point it was too late already.

At this point it didn't even matter anymore and Shin was glad he made it, she looked like she was about cleave trough him and that tree he was using as a shield but by now a thick mist started to form in the garden that they had been using as a battlefield, over time Shin gained mastery of his modes.Or at least he knew of their existence and how they worked but it took quite some time to activate them properly by his own willpower. It didn't take that long when his emotions flared up though.

Setsuka's eyes went wide when she recognized this mist."It was because of you, you must be the child of that whore!"Shin had no idea what to make of this but the mist had done it's job.Setsuka couldn't make anything out and though she knew of this mist she didn't know of it's abilities and so the next stage of the attack caught her off guard.

What she thought was Shin suddenly attacked her from the right and because of the low visibility she couldn't Shunpo out of the way and instead attempted to block it, big mistake since this illusion was intangible and the blade that was part of the illusionary Shin slashed right trough her shikomuzue and trough her well endowed chest.

Her blade was dropped together with the umbrella/handle and she clutched injured chest with one hand while the other was held against her mouth as she started coughing up blood.She dropped to her knees, thinking she got done in by that weak bastard and what damage that would do to her reputation but then noticed she wasn't dying at all and had started breathing again.

Even the mist was clearing and when she looked at her hand she saw no blood at all, nor was there any wound on her chest.When the mist had cleared only she was left there on her knees while Shin had dissapeared.

_With Shin_​
The slightly injured swordsman had immediately moved as far away from Setsuka as possible when he activated the mode, he just needed her to stay within the range of the illusionary attack and had immediately left and cancelled the technique after he heard her scream out.Luckily the mist cleared just as slowly as it formed so by the time she noticed she was safe and could see again, he was long gone and was currently searching trough the castle looking for any sign of Marcks or Annie.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 31, 2009)

-With De his crew, Freddy, Gonzalez, and Kira at a local bar-

De and one of his first crewmates, Melissa Markson, who didn't really have a job in the crew, and had the power to manipulate wood were sitting at the counter. The rest of De's crew, Henry Brimmer, the gunner; Ali Drago; The Doctor, who fought as a brawler; and James Tew, the first mate, who fought with a rapier; sat at a table with Freddy, Gonzalez and Kira.

I want another one! De shouted at the bartender.

"Same here!" Melissa yelled. They both received a mug of beer and chugged it.

*What, you think you can out drink me!?* The two yelled at each other, *Keem em' coming!*

"What's the big surprise anyways?" Freddy asked Tew, "I mean, we're all here in Jaya, you can tell us all now. I'm very curious. I've been awake at night thinking of what it could be. I was thinking _what's so cool at Jaya_ and _Jaya's the worst place ever, why do we want to be there_ and-"

"I get it." Tew interrupted, "I'm waiting for Jimi and Liz to get here. Where are they anyways?"

"Jimi's going to be late since a 10 ton hammer fell on his foot." Kira informed.

"And Liz just wandered off on her own." Freddy said after.

"Mmm, a mermaid, I'll fix you up any time you need it honey!" Ali said to Gonzalez. This was a separate conversation going on at the same time as the other one. 

"Thank you! Although I don't get hurt very often."

"After I fix you up the first time, you'll want to get hurt."

"Umm I'm sure you do a good job fixing people, but I don't like getting hurt."

"He didn't mean it like that." Freddy told Gonzalez as he glared at Ali.

"How did he mean it then?" Gonzalez asked with curiosity.

"Oi, Tew, what was in that sack De gave you?" Henry quickly asked real loud to avoid any awkwardness.

"De said there were magic seashells and I could make some weapons out of them." Tew took a few out of the sack and placed them on the table they were sitting at. He put one in his hand, "Here goes nothing." He activated it and a blinding light flashed out.

*Ahhh!* The rest of the table screamed, *What did you do that for!?* Ali got up, walked over to Tew's side, bent down and put his arm around his back.

"Look. Tew, you're my pal, but I need to be honest. You're a smart guy. But I think you lack in the common sense. When someone says they gave you a magic seashell, you can't just point it at your friends and activate it. Flaming laser chain katanas could have come out of there." He was about to go back to his seat, but then though of one last thing to add, "and if flaming laser chain katanas do come out of one of them, give that one to me." Now he went back to his seat.

-Back at the counter-

I-I-I-I loyoirl!!! (I love you girl!!!) De said in one giant slur.

"NIlvomn! (No, I love you man!)" Melissa said back, it was even less understandable. The two's drinking fued was over. De won, but Melissa held her own.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2009)

*Daran vs Jessie...*
The aftermath of an intense battle, Jessie leans against a wall breathing heavily, both her mallets lay shattered in pieces on the floor. Blood trickles down the left side of her head and she thinks that she may have broken some ribs. Three clones lay on the ground in even worse condition then Jessie and then they melt away into thin air.

Daran claps from across the corridor, he barely looks tired and nary a bruise is visible on his body, "I admire your spirit I really, really do. To keep moving forward the way you did against someone of my caliber and martial arts capability...not bad. But alas now it ends." He strides towards Jessie casually to finish her. 

Jessie's eyes water, "Is Annie really dead? That bastard who can copy DF powers said so..." she asks the Fishman. Daran stops in his tracks and looks at Jessie questioningly , "Oh you mean Alain," he chuckles, "No your friend is still alive last I had heard. Alain likes to play mind games with his enemies but that's not my style. Now where were we? he resumes walking towards Jessie.  

Daran's words echo through Jessie's mind, _"No she still alive..."_ Those words give Jessie sudden hope and she remembers her promise to never stop, this is the way she's always lived her life, always moving forward, throwing caution to the wind. Do or die thinks Jessie. She kneels down and raises her right pants leg, revealing a thick band of weights running up her entire ankle. Daran freezes again and looks at the weight belt. 

Jessie removes the weight belt and then the one on her left ankle. She raises them both towards Daran and drops them. *CRASH!* They fall with a tremendous thud leaving small cracks in the stone floor. Daran shrugs, "Doesn't seem like a lot of weight to me..." he says unimpressed and he walks even closer towards Jessie. He's in range thinks Jessie, she smiles at Daran and lifts up the bottom of her shirt revealing a thin band of metal going around her waist. Annie had helped forge it for her, she's a genius with metals. She removes it and drops it, only this time it creates an even larger impact then the ankle weights. 

Jessie cracks her neck and stretches her back feeling tremendous relief, she had worn these damn things for the past two weeks straight and she can think of only one thing to say, "Gyahaha!!" laughs Jessie, the girls blasts off the floor towards Daran with more speed then she's ever exhibited in her life. *WHAM!* 

She uppercuts Daran so hard that she lifts him into the air and he bounces off the stone ceiling like a pinball. Daran, momentarily caught off guard, quickly regains his balance as he lands to the floor but in comes Jessie right in his face, moving forward as always winding up another punch. Time to end this affair thinks Daran as he meets Jessie's charge head on. 

*"MEGATON FIST!"* yells Jessie.

*"Face Buster!"* utters Daran.  

They hit each other at the same time, the power of their strikes, creating a bone shattering impact. Daran flies backwards and slams against a wall, leaving giant cracks in the 10 foot thick stone wall. Jessie meanwhile collapses to her knees and slumps to the ground. Daran gets to his feet several seconds later, he rubs his jaw and shakes his head in disbelief that this teenage girl lasted so long. He looms over Jessie and raises his foot into the air meaning to crush her head.

*"Super Shot: Exploding Pellet!"* yells a shrill voice. A black pellet explodes in Daran's face, knocking him off balance. As his vision clears Daran sees a bloody James, and his sister, along with an unknown intruder who wields a pellet gun. 
*
Fallgrand Island...*
Flynn scans the crowd, "Trixie has short brown hair cut into sort of a bob, I don't know what you girls would call it, uh she's got hazel eyes, and she's about your height," he tells Kaya while looking her up and down, "Also shes got bigger boobs...like way bigger boobs. Have you hit puberty yet by the way?" he asks Kaya staring fixedly at her flat chest.  
*
WHAM!* "What's the matter with ya! Pay attention!" growls Usagi, slapping the back of Flynn's head. Usagi looks at Kaya apologetically, he's never found Humans to be particularly attractive since he's a Panda bear but he figures that no female of any species wants to be called flat chested, "You're right Kaya, there's something weird about this place..." he mutters.

Flynn rubs his head while glaring at Usagi, "Ah who cares they're a bunch of island hicks!" he exclaims, drawing several pointed stares, "Not you you're hot!" he says to a tall and buxom blond in short shorts who passes them by.  

"I know Trixie like a book. We should check the local money exchange place. That's where'd I go," says Flynn.

At the local Money exchange office, Trixie enters dragging along a giant duffel bag full of Flynn and Usagi's treasure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

*Evermore Castle....*

Prince looked at the dead bodies of the rebels and frowned. He had killed them easily. Too easily almost. It was like this was just..."A distraction," he whispered, eyes widening. He shot down the hall, speeding to the King's chambers. Sure enough, the guards were dead and the door busted open. Prince ran through the room just in time to see a huge man stab the Queen viscously through the heart with a large knife. 

"Now you bastard king," he growled. "You will die! Pay in blood for the tears of Evermore!" He swung another knife at the King.

"Like HELL!" Prince shouted, leaping onto the man's back. He clawed at his eyes, but the man was freakishly strong. He grabbed Prince by the throat and threw him against the wall, raising his knife again. "No!" Prince shouted, panicking. He grabbed the pistol of a fallen guard, took hasty aim, and shot. 

"AAAARGH!" The man screamed, clutching at the fresh wound in his leg. 
"HAAAAAAAAHH!" Prince shouted as he leaped at the man again, this time armed with the knife the man had used to kill the queen. He stabbed viscously, but the man ignored it and swung a huge fist at Prince, which hit him in the chin. "Uuugh," Prince groaned, his vision suddenyl blurry. The man threw a chop at his left arm, and Prince hearda sickening crack, folloed by a blast of intense pain. "DAMN IT!" Prince shouted as he thrust the knife forward. It landed with a strange squelch, and the giant of a man froze, staring down in shock at the knife in his chest. "Heh heh," Prince chuckled. "Checkmate." He slumped to the floor, hardly able to move, and glanced at the King. "Are you all right your highness," he asked, barely keeping the disgust out of his voice. He had killed for this man. For this monster. "Sir! Are you all right!"

*Fallgrand Island*

"Also shes got bigger boobs...like way bigger boobs. Have you hit puberty yet by the way?" he asks Kaya staring fixedly at her flat chest.  Kaya supresses the urge to slap him, though just barely.

*WHAM!* "What's the matter with ya! Pay attention!" growls Usagi, slapping the back of Flynn's head. Usagi looks at Kaya apologetically, and Kaya gives a small smile back. She liked the panda.

"I know Trixie like a book. We should check the local money exchange place. That's where'd I go," says Flynn.

"All right then," Kaya says, asking a person where the money exchange office is. The man tells her, though he seems highly nervous, which intensifies Kaya's ominous feeling. As they headed to the money exchange office, Kaya picks up some strange whispers.

"At that resteraunt-"

"Jake Something-"

"Amazing-"

"Just stopped it, like-"

"With a disc. A disc! Do you believe-"

_Interesting..._ Kaya thinks. _Might even be worth investigating._ They head up the stairs of the office, and Kaya notices a girl matching Flynn's description. She taps Usagi and Flynn lightly, and motions towards her. The begin sneaking towards her, but she suddenly walks briskly up some stairs, lugging a heavy duffle bag behind her. As Kaya approackes the stairs, a burly looking gaurd gets in her way.

"Sorry kid. Specialized buers and sellers only."

_Specialized?_ Kaya thinks. "Specialized?" she asks. "What's that?" She flashes the guard one of her brightest smiles.

"Means people who are selling to a specialized crowd girlie. A crowd I'd stay out of the way of if I were you. So take your boyfriend, and your pet, and get out."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2009)

*Evermore...*
As Joe, the gorilla Zoan advances on Clemens she reaches into her weapons pouch and throws a clutch of throwing knives at him. Joe easily leaps over the knives and charges at Clemens. 

"DANCING MIRRORS!" Clemens exclaims, tiny mirrors appears in front of each knife, mid flight that Joe had just dodged. A second later many tiny mirrors surround Joe point blank range and the same throwing knives fly out and stab into the Gorilla mans thick hide. Joe snarls in pain and rips the knives out but Clemens doesn't wait for him to  she somersaults over Joe's head and lands behind his back, grabbing his massive neck in a chokehold, pressing her dagger against his neck. 

"I have a proposition for you!" exclaims Clemens. *"Fuck you!"* growls Joe and he slams his back against the bedroom wall, meaning to squash Clemens like a bug in between his massive bulk and the marble wall. "Wrong answer!" replies Clemens as Joe falls back into a mirror in the wall. 

Suddenly everything goes cold and Joe becomes disoriented, he stands in some kind of twisted mirror world with mirrors all around him. In each mirror he can see a different angle of the bedroom that he was just fighting in, *"Wha....what is this place?!?"* snarls Joe.

*"Welcome to my world," * Clemens voice echoes like the voice of god in the mirror void and her face appears in each mirror. *"You're only alive by my willpower alone. Normally others can only stay in this void for a few seconds before dieing. Even I can only remain here for a short while as well."  *

*"COME OUT AND FIGHT ME YOU COWARDLY BITCH!!"* Joe bellows, pounding his chest. and he punches at a mirror but his fist goes harmlessly through. *"Stop fighting and listen to me you fool!"* replies Clemens sharply, *"You said that you wanted peace for your people and to be rid of King Elias, correct?"* she asks. Joe nods, *"That's right. We want a fair leader and not a cruel King who lets his people starve to death!"*

Suddenly the image of a cowering Prince Gavin appears in each mirror of the void, *"Well, I've found your leader. This boy lacks confidence but given time and proper instruction from someone like yourself, he can become a fine King. I know that you once served the King and rebelled but maybe you can return to your former position..."* Clemens replies. Joe scratches his head, *"Just what are you getting at?"* he snarls. 

Several minutes later....
Clemens and Joe appear out of a mirror in front of Gavin. Clemens looks visibly drained but she smiles at Gavin. Joe walks towards the Prince, Gavin cowers in fear expecting the giant Gorilla to pulverize him but instead Joe reaches out his hand and lifts up Gavin to a standing position, *"Kings do not, cower in fear....my Lord!"* Joe says and he bows. Gavin looks at Clemens with a confused face, "Bu.....bu.....but...wha....what about mu.....my father?" asks Gavin.

"I'll handle that," replies Clemens.  

In the Kings bedroom...
"Sir! Are you all right!" Ensign Prince asks King Elias. "OF COURSE I'M ALRIGHT KNAVE. NO THANKS TO YOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!" accuses Elias, "THEY KILLED MY WIFE YOU BASTARD!!! I'LL HAVE YOUR HEAD FOR THIS!!!!" 

Clemens melts through a mirror in the wall, she looks around at the carnage and focuses on the dead Queen then stares at Ensign Prince. Elias runs towards Clemens, "WOMAN! KILL YOUR SUBORDINATE FOR LETTING MY WIFE DIE....DO IT USE ONE OF YOUR MIRRORS!!" he shrieks. Clemens nods and raises her dagger at Ensign Prince, then she rams the dagger into Elias' stomach. 

"You're the last one who dies today," Clemens snarls in the King's face, "A new day has come to this land," and she digs the dagger even deeper. Blood pours out of Elias' mouth and he falls to the floor in a bloody heap ontop of his portly wife. Clemens wipes her blade on the robes of the king and glares at Prince, "Not a word to anyone....DO YOU HEAR ME!" she shouts, "Or I really will kill you...."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

*Evermore...*
"Not a word to anyone....DO YOU HEAR ME!" Clemens shouts, "Or I really will kill you...." 

"Good lord," Prince says, laughing weakly. "There's a fighting spirit." He stands up, every muscle shaking, and spits on the dead body of the King. "Bitch. Good riddiance." he laughs weakly again. Then he leans in closely to Clemens. "Listen," he whispers quietly. "I-I've heard some bad things about you. But good things too. I've heard what you were like when you first joined the marines." He coughs, and some blood falls to the ground. "But I just wanted to say....The Clemens that joined the marines....I think she'd be proud of what you did just there..." Prince smiles. "Now, If you don't mind, I think i'm going to pass out now," he says, slumping to the floor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2009)

As Prince slumps to the floor, Clemens feels like collapsing herself. She blew most of her stamina with that last mirror trick but there are still important things to do but before she leaves the room she looks down at the unconscious Prince and lowers her knife to his neck, "You don't know anything about me, and don't pretend like you do," she mutters quietly, then she retracts her dagger away and sheathes it into her belt. 

Joe and the new King Gavin wait for Clemens outside the door. They head towards the highest tower of the castle where the King in better times would address his people. As they walk out onto the balcony they gasp in shock at the amount of carnage at the Capital gates in the distance. The Rebels crash in wave after wave against the Marine and Royal defenses and have not yet broken through but given a bit more time they certainly will.  

Clemens activates a golden den den mushi placed on a pedestal that is connected to large speakers across the capital. She hands Gavin a microphone looking device and nods, "Just be yourself..." she mutters. Gavin's hand shakes as he takes the mic and he nods nervously, "P.......pe.....people...uh....of...Evermore..." but even with the speakers amplifying his meak voice he can barely be heard above the din of battle. 

Clemens facepalms, and Joe slaps Gavin in the back, *"SHOW SOME BACKBONE MY LORD!"* he growls. Gavin nods and tries again, "Pe....people of....E...ev....er....Ever..."

"Oh to hell with this! I know what you need," Clemens exclaims and she kisses Gavin on the lips slamming his head against the wall. After a full 30 seconds Clemens releases her grip and retracts. Gavin stares back at Clemens in a red faced daze with a goofy smile on his face. Suddenly his chest swells with pride and he snatches the mic away from her...

*"THIS IS YOUR NEW KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" * he bellows in a voice of clear power and authority. His voice booms over every loud speaker in the capital, reaching all the way to the gates. The rebel warriors massed at the gate suddenly freeze, it has been so long since they've heard their King speak in public....

A mirror appears over the capital gates and Gavin steps through followed by Joe and then Clemens. Joe looks down at his comrades, *"BOW TO YOUR NEW KING. A JUST KING WHO WILL SERVE HIS PEOPLE! ENOUGH BLOOD HAS BEEN SPILT!!"* he growls in a loud and booming voice. Nothing happens for a minute as they all stare up at Gavin with mistrustful eyes and Clemens prepares for an all out attack but then one rebel drops his sword and bows, followed by another, and then two more drop their weapons. Within several minutes the rebel army bows into submission. 

Clemens breathes a sigh of relief and scans the battlefield for Gilmont but faints before she can find him. Joe catches the Marine with one of his massive arms. King Gavin looks at Joe hopefully, "Do you think that she'll marry me?" he asks seriously. Joe merely laughs, *"Not this she devil...and consider yourself lucky for that...HYAHAHAHAHAHA!" *


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 31, 2009)

_Jackie VS Alph._​
Alph was slowly turning into scrapmetal, bits of his body laid spread all over the forest and eventually the damage had become extensive  and slowed down immensely. This started to get boring for Jackie so he aimed for the Alph's neck and pulled the trigger, he repeated to process over until Alph's head fell back and was only held up by his wiring and the body dropped to the floor.

A splitsecond later Jackie appeared next to the fallen machine and lifted it up by it's wiring."This has marine written all over it, I thought it was a Devil Fruit user but it's like a cyborg....No, android would be a bettter term."Unknown to Jackie, behind at Alph's back, his barely attached and loosely hanging head suddenly opened it's eyes and and his lips formed a smile.His arms grabbed Jackie into a bearhug who was caught by surprise and Alph activated his latest device."G-Minus"His own gravity was decreased several times and when his thrusters activated he truly blasted into the air like a rocket.

"Leo, Rapier form!"Jackie tried to inform his chameleon partner but with these speeds Leo couldn't make out a word his master said and instant settled upon staying in his base mode."G-Plus!"Alph called out after he had turned around high in the sky so that they were facing the ground again.His gravity was increased and combined with his thrusters he was blasting down to the ground with incredible speeds, even Jackie wouldn't survive this.
"G-Bomb!"A moment later they crashed into the ground with such a force that it seemed like a comet had hit the earth.

When the dust and debris had settled down, An incredibly damaged Alph was seen seen lying at the deepest point of the crater but there was no sign of Jackie.

"That was a close one there, that tinhead nearly took us with him."A little away from the crater Jackie stood with Leo on his hat.The Makaosu had was in his Bebi form and had reverted to the tiny baby form to escape the grip of the android.The (Now) tiny hitman jumped down into the crater and checked to see whether Alph was truly dead, or whatever an android did.The body itself was ruined, heavily damaged and in particular the upper part of the body.

"Heey, there's his head."Like an exited kid Jackie jumped over to the head and picked it up so that it was facing him."I think we could use this as a football, maybe Alain and Makoto are in for a game."Suddenly Alph's eyes lit up again, he had evolved beyond needing wires to transmit information to his body parts, though still hadn't been able to remove many of the unnecessary parts like the chains in his arms but at least his powercore(Which was the conscious part of his body) could still send information to the head."Sonic Cannon Full Power!!"The sonic cannon hadn't been used and was still fully charged.

In the second he had, Jackie grabbed Leo and held him to his chest before turning around and attempting to jump out of the way.The fact he had tried to save Leo first resulted in Jackie getting caught in the blast and with great force he was launched out of the crater before eventually crashing into a distant tree."Damn, that hurt."He mumbled a few moments later before reverting back to his adult form, his baby form was faster and more difficult to hit but much more fragile and his lightness made it easy to send him flying like that if you do manage to hit him.

"That thing just won't shut.......What the."He could see in the crater from the tree he was in but Alph, neither his head or body remained."I doubt he disintegrated himself in that blast, ah well nevermind we had fun and you're unharmed right Leo?"He softly petted his chameleon before both started to take a nap, not bothering to get out of the tree first.

Alph on the other hand was flying as fast as he could towards the castle, he had to hurry though, his head was starting to run out of power without any wires to supply energy to it and he did have his visual and audio devices installed in his head.Right now his body was making use of the G-minus and thrusters to fly at high speeds while his head was carried by his hands and the few fingers that were still attached to them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2009)

*With Kent and Jorma....*

"HUZZAH!!" Kent shouts, smashing his way through several fodder pirates. "WHEEEEEE!!"

"Exploding pellet!" Jorma shouts, launching a pellet at an incoming group of pirates. "C'mon Kent!" he shouts. "We need to work our way up! I saw Daniels private quarters on the way, he's on the main deck right now!"

"Right!" Shouts Kent, slamming through a group of pirates in hybrid point. "Let's do this!" He runs for the stairs, but is blocked by a man wearing all black. None of his skin is howing, and his hands and feet are covered in thick rubber.

"Stop!" He shouts. "You don't stand a chance against me!"

"LIKE HELL!"  Kent shouts, punching out at him. Suddenly the man rips off his shirt, and as soon as Kent touches him, there is a flash of light and a fizzle of electricity.

"Metallic pellet!" Jorma shouts. 

"Negative charge," the man says in a bored tone as he strips off his heavy rubber gloves. The pellet suddenly whizzes away from him.  "See?" he said. "I'm untouchable. You can't hit me!" He laughs even harder. 

"FOOL!" the man laughs. "You can't even touch me! I'm a charge chrage man! My body is chraged with electrical energy...and anyone who touches me is in for a shock!" He laughs out loud.


----------



## koguryo (Jan 31, 2009)

-With that Nonki Crew

All of the Pirates were on the ground either unconscious or dead.  Paegun turned and looked at everyone, "So much for Pirates taking over this island.  It was surprisingly easy."

After that last sentence Pirates emerged from buildings and revealed themselves on top of buildings pointing rifles at the Nonki crew.

Everyone turned and looked at Paegun with death stares, *"You just had to say it, huh?!?!"*

On one building stood the prominent members of the Pirate Crew.  They were Goom Rafoom-the helmsman, Adrien Halfport-the shipwright, Sook-the cook, Dr. Nightfall-the doctor, Heinz Clef-the musician, Remy Buckminster-the navigator, and Mr. Scrub-the cabin boy.

-With "Hunter"

"Hunter" is on a small boat sailing the Grand Line.  Behind "Hunter" was a dead Sea King that has been cut in half, "This is taking too long.  I need to find those other swords quickly."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*
"Means people who are selling to a specialized crowd girlie. A crowd I'd stay out of the way of if I were you. So take your boyfriend, and your pet, and get out," says the burly guard.

*BLAM! *

Flynn blasts the guard in the jaw and the man crumples to the floor. "Number one she's not my girlfriend," says Flynn, "My girlfriend shot me, took my money, my boat, and my professional pride. Number two this big lug isn't my pet he's my sidekick..."

"That's right!" growls Usagi, as a Monk he refuses to fight others who are not true warriors but Flynn is the type who would fight anyone, even his own grandmother, "Hey wait, sidekick!? Will you quit with that sidekick business!" he exclaims at Flynn. The trio draw a crowd of onlookers.

The thief doesn't seem to hear Usagi and walks straight up the stairs, focused on getting his money back. Up the stairs are two guards blocking the way and one more guard rushes downward at Flynn. He draws a dagger from his leather belt and stabs at Flynn but he ducks under and flips the guard over his shoulder down the stairs. 

"Heads up!" he calls out to Kaya, and Usagi, as the guard rolls downward. From the ground floor five more guards rush towards Usagi and Kaya. "Kaya watch out!" yells Usagi. One of the guards draws a pistol and fires at them. Meanwhile Flynn rushes up the stairs full speed. 

Up on the second floor, Trixie sits at a moneychangers desk, grinning from ear to ear. The moneychanger has a green cap on, smokes a cigar, and types rapid fire with one hand onto a counting machine. 

"Alright Miss Trixie well that was quite a substantial amount of treasure you brought in. All told....uh the beli exchange comes out to 37 Million Beri," and he presents her with a case full of crisp beri notes. Trixie giggles and bats her eyelashes at the man, "Hmm...are you sure I can't convince you to up the amount," and she flashes her cleavage at him, "If you catch my drift...tihi"  

The man smiles in a sly fashion, "We might be able to work something out," but before he can continue a gunshot echoes through the door and a loud commotion can be heard. Trixie becomes anxious suddenly, "I though that this establishment was secure!" she exclaims while scooping up the case of 37 Million beri. "It is!" replies the moneychanger.  

Suddenly something kicks the door in and it trembles, then another hit and the door blasts open, Flynn walks through and scans the room when his eyes rest on Trixie he smiles grimly, his eyesight drifts towards the case that Trixie holds, "Hiya honey I'm home!" exclaims Flynn.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2009)

-With Liz-

She walked through the streets of Jaya, looking for some old cronies. She was mocked with laughter by everyone that laid eyes on her. Not because of how she looked, but hat she had done in the past.

"Oi!" Someone yelled to his buddies, "Oi, look who we have here! It's that girl that dreams of going to Sky Island!"

"Sky Island!? Who was the last person who wanted to go there!?" Someone in the crowd yelled.

"It was that Straw Hat kiddo!" Everyone became silent. Then everyone resumed their business. Liz just ignored it all. However, all of the sudden a knife went flying past her head. She grabbed her two weapons, a scythe in her left hand and a sai-dagger in her right. She put on a huge sinister smile as she danced into range of her attacker. She avoided knife after knife and got closer and closer. As soon as she got into striking range it was over. 

"Tehehe!" She giggled, "You know you don't stand a chance against me."

"You're right, Dane." The two hugged each other. But the moment didn't last long. In a flash Liz was behind the man and her sai-dagger was in a position to slit his throat.

"Don't fight me again. Tehehe!" She relaxed her stance and walked back in front of him, "So, Jeffy, where's everyone else?"

"They knew you'd be back so they got the information on Sky Island you wanted and are waiting at home."

"Ya~~~y! Race you there!" She zipped off. Jeffy ran to catch-up with her.

-Back at the bar-

Jimi wanted to make a big entrance so he smashed the doo in with the 10 ton hammer. The wooden door went flying forward with a tremendous force that would severely hurt anyone in its path. Luckily, Melissa, as drunk as she was reacted and manipulated the path of the door's flight and had it go 90 degrees downward strait to the floor. It exploded into thousands of shards that Melisa also sent to the floor.

"Do you know how hard it is to limp around by yourself aster a 10 ton hammer just fell on your foot!?" He yelled at Kira. She ignored him. Jimi walked over to the table and shoved Ali out of his seat because he happened to be next to Kira and the other soul was Gonzalez who he didn't want to shove or else Freddy may have gotten upset. Tat was the last thing he wanted.

"Oi, Jimi. I won't just let you walk all over me." The vexed Ali told Jimi. Jimi turned around and glared at him.

"I didn't walk on you, I shoved you out of your seat. You can wine, groan and make as much of a fuss as you want, but you'll never be able to do anything about it, so try not to fool yourself." 

Ali pulled up another chair next to Henry and whispered to him, "What's wrong with him? He usually at least tries to be friendly."

Tew cleared his throat loud. That got everyone's attention. Except for Melissa and De who went running out of the bar. But they knew of the plans anyways so it didn't matter, "I don't think Liz is coming so I'll just announce to the rest of you. The reason we're in Jaya is to get information about how to get to Sky Island." Everyone but Ali and Henry, who already knew of the plans anyways, were impressed. But that only lasted a second.

"Sky Island!? I can't go there! It's too high!" Gonzalez exclaimed, "I'm not going."

"I'm not going if I'm going to be stuck in the middle of the sky of this douche next to me." Kara said.

"And I'm not going if Kara isn't going." Jimi said in rebuttal.

"I'll go." Freddy was the only minority.

"Freddy Teddy, it was nice knowing you. Bring me back to the water now." Freddy sighed and lifted her onto his shoulders. Then they walked outside the building. Kara walked off somewhere too and Jimi followed begging for forgiveness and trying to explain why he was with Boston. Little did they know, Watson was spying on them.


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 1, 2009)

"'...You know, I've been waiting a hella long time here, Miss. It's a wonder we haven't been discovered yet, really. Does all this waiting around really help?" Fluck grumbled to Larissa.

_"Shut up. I'm not a carefree, non-thinking idiot like you are. I need time to consider this decision,"_ Larissa replied, irritated.

"...Really? Why not?" Fluck asked, tilting his head.

Larissa swiped her sword at Fluck's head angrily, but the chaos user ducked his head in response almost nonchalantly, as though he had been attacked in such a manner regularly. Which he had been, as a matter of fact.

_"Don't screw with me."_

"Fine, fine. I didn't really mean to make you angry _again_, sorry if I did," Fluck apologized.

_"Like every other time you didn't mean to make me angry, you mean?"_ Larissa asked, although she was puffing her cheeks up rather childishly to indicate that she was slightly less angry now.

"I understand that this is a huge decision for you, but we're out of time."

"What do you mean?" Larissa asked politely. The short amount of time they had spent together was nevertheless enough to alert her to Fluck's chaotic tendencies and strange proclamations. Fluck twiddled his thumbs and closed his eyes, tapping his fingers against his temple, almost as though trying to recall something. Larissa frowned and socked him over the head to get the white-haired boy to stop mucking about.

"Ow, ow! You sure are violent with such pretty and demure looks. Well, there's been eruptions of chaos all over the island. People are fighting. To be honest, we should just try to take out this Darver fellow with whoever's fighting against him now. Then we won't have to worry about the Makaosu hounding us."

_"...You're actually serious, aren't you? You think that we can beat Darver Grengruo."_

Fluck shrugged and grinned, "Well, I've never lost yet, so help me out, will you?"

---

_At the barren floor where Jim Hawkins had just Rokuougan'd Darver Grenguo..._

Two bodies materialized behind Darver Grenguo after Hawkins had directed the pinnacle of Rokushiki at the Makaosu leader. Fluck's teleportation technique, Temporal Thought, although still completely unusable in battle, could be utilized for long-range teleporation with Larissa's help to control and direct the entire process. However, such a high level of chaotic powers could not be used to easily at Fluck's current level of control, even with the Order fruit streamlining the use of the chaotic energies.

Which was exactly why Larissa materialized on top of Fluck, their bodies tangled together, as they landed lightly on the floor.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 1, 2009)

Ray and G1 vs Makoto-

Ray is completely failing to get a beat on Makoto who every time he moves is just a blur to the drummer, "Could you slow down. Oof!" He gets hit with a punch he couldn't even see, "It's really hard to-Ooof!" He rubs his jaw, "Fight you when you don't stand still." Makoto skids to a hault, "Sure, come on tough guy, give me your best shot." He says smacking himself in the face a few times.

Rays stops for a moment draws his Blade Stix and runs forward. Before he can reach Makoto though he falls. He looks up, though it appears that he hasn't move from his spot he can tell from his devilish grin that he must have tripped him and moved back into place before he could see, "Screwing with me...Geesh." 

He dusts himself off, "Not sure if I have anything that can even hit you but I guess I'll have to..." He looks up and sees that he isn't there. He looks around and sees that he is circling G1, though he has to dodge punches to get a conversation in it doesn't look like it's taking much effort at all for him, "Come on baby, WHOOSH, Just give me a shot, WHOOOSH, dump this loser."

Ray shouts at him, "Hey, just so you know that isn't even a real girl!" Makoto stops, "Wait, so it's really...a guy?" He almost throws up in his mouth, "Now that's just wrong...I'll beat you down for fucking with me like that pal!" In a gust of wind G1 is on the floor, bruises all over. He goes to deliver the finishing blow but she vanishes, "That can't be good, either she got beat up that bad or the original isn't doing too good."

"Well that's strange...I guess that's what freaks like that do when they die." He shrugs, and then turns back to the Drummer Assassin, "Now, time to finish things. Jackie seems to have Metalhead under control, so your the last one." He says cracking his knuckles, "Time to go then!" In a split second Ray is covered in bruises and on his knees.

"Come on Drummer Boy, play me one last beat before you die." He lifts him by the neck, and he pulls out a pair of sticks, "Gladly..." He smacks them together three times quickly and triggers a massive amount of exploding drum pads that were hidden in the area. 

The smoke clears and neither of them are there. Makoto is on the hill near by, "Like those things could trigger before I got out, but the real question is where did he go?"

Not too far away-

The Drummer Assassin limps away as quickly as he can. He used all of his energy in one desperate dash after the explosions went off, "Good thing that clone was there, I never woulda got a chance to set those up..." He holds his shoulder and moves on, "To thing, he could do that much damage that quickly..." Though a short encounter, the Makaosu agent managed to do severe damage to the drummer, and that's not including his own explosion's handy work.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

*The battle on Wyaton...*
*"HOLD FOR CAPTAIN HAWKINS COMMAND!!"* bellows a Marine Lieutenant. 500 marines are arrayed outside of the outer perimeter of the castle walls. They have placed cannons all around and will begin bombardment of the castle the moment Hawkins secures the captured Noblewoman. In the hamlets and towns of Wyaton, meanwhile the townsfolk take to the streets, parying that their time of oppression is at an end. 

Meanwhile somewhere inside the castle. Daran stares at James and shakes his head, "Tsk, tsk, the poor traitor and his allies attempt to make their jailbreak. Is that how it is?"

"SHUT UP YOU BASTARD FISHMAN!!" exclaims Marcks as he aims his pellet gun at Daran, "WU...WE BEAT SHIKON AND HIS CREW YOU KNOW. IN FACT I BEAT SHIKON MYSELF!!!" he says boldly hoping to intimidate Daran, even though it had been Led who had defeated Shikon.  

Daran's eyes widen for a second at the name of Shikon and then he starts laughing out loud, "Oh you mean little Shikon!?" exclaims Daran, "Hey now that brings back memories. You know I used to kick Shikon's ass all the time back on Fishman Island!" he laughs with tears in his eyes. 

Marcks can't believe Daran's words, is this guy that strong thinks Marcks to himself. "Oh yes and I'm not a Fishman you filthy primate. I'm a Mammalian Aquatic Humanoid, you don't see me calling you a monkey now do you!!" he hollers back in annoyance.   

Annie suddenly sees Daran attacking in her minds eye, "Marcks move!" Annie shouts and she pulls away Marcks by the back of the collar just as Daran utters Soru and blitzes towards Marcks, *"DOLPHIN CHOP!"* yells Daran but his strike misses Marcks by mere inches. 

James looks at Annie with utter shock, she saw Daran move before even he did and then it dawns on him, "That's what..." "Mom used to do, I know,"  finishes Annie, "It comes and goes but hopefully it'll stick around until we're out of this mess."

Daran starts to feel his temper boil, "You lot are just too much trouble," he says, "But just like I swat a fly that irritates me so will I do the same with you!"  

Marcks digs into his backpack full of weapons and pulls out two gleaming silver revolvers and throws them towards Annie. "I found them in your workshop, sorry but I thought that they might come in handy!"  Annie spins the revolvers around in her hands and smiles, they're her mothers revolvers. "Thanks," Annie replies in a grateful tone while Marcks lifts Jessie up off the floor. At first he tried to budge the girls weight belts but he couldn't even move them an inch.  

"Ok so I have a Swordsman without his sword, two weaklings with peashooters, and your physically strongest nakama is out cold. Now whom do I start with first?" Daran asks with a killing smile, radiating his increasingly bloodthirsty intent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*

Kaya sighs as the guard rushes her, and throws herself behind a desk as he fires his gun. She grabs a stack of paper and flings it into the air, causing a momentary distraction, then charges at the guard.

"Spinning kicks!" She shouts as she launches herself through the air. Her foot hits the guard in the midsection and he doubles over. Kaya is about to finish him, but notices another guard raising his sword behind her. She does a backwards roll under the guard's legs and chops at his neck. She hit's a pressure point and the guard is out like a light. She charges at the other guard, readying her signature attack. "1 tap!" She shouts, hitting the guard once lightly. "2 taps! 4 taps! 8 taps! 16 taps! 32 taps!" She slowly gets faster, the strength of her "taps" increasing. "64 taps! 128 taps! 256 taps! 512 taps! 1024 taps!" She finishes. But instead of collapsing to the ground, the guar stays up, bleeding and swaying. "C'mon..." Kaya says, then kicks him hard between the legs. He topples over. "That's better," she chuckles. She deflects the blow of the last guard, and grabs the back of his head, slamming it into the wall several times.

"Oh my God..." She hears someone say.

"Relax..." She says, rolling her eyes. "Head wounds always bleed a lot...Hey, Usagi, you need any help?" She asks.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Daran hasn't had this much fun since he worked under Cipher Pol. There was nothing he wanted more than to crush Jessie and her friends. Of course, beating them did have a purpose. It will cement Darver's trust on him, as well as the inteligence. This will ultimately lead to his master, Fasola, taking control of the Makosou and using the powerful organization to win the Famiglia Conquista. 

"Doplhin Shigan Chop!" Daran sorus out of sight and appears in front of Annie, and strikes her with his Dolphin chop, the force amplified not only by the momentum of his soru and his great fishman strength, but also the force of a shigan.

_Ika Island_

Rek and Jun entered the Commodore's office. It was dirty and broken down, with the chairs looking like they could fall apart any second. 

"My lord..." The commodore began. "I'm Commodore Beauford Redd. I am commander of Marine fortress Ika... or what's left of it." 

At the Dirge, everyone else was still in the tea party, barely caring that Rek and Jun were there, or that they had arrived at Ika.

"I'm guessing the revolutionaries have been attacking your fortress for a while, yes?" Redd nods, agreeing with Rek.

"3 months, to be precise milord. It all began when that Uno appeared a year ago." 

"I find it hard to believe that Uno has done this much damage in under a year" Jun exclaims. Ever since Dragon began his revolution the marines have been working hard to maintain control in each of the member nations of the World Government. Key areas such as Ika were defended fiercely. 

"Uno is a military genius. He single-handedly created a entire revolutionary army, the Hagyaku Nihon in under a year. I'm sure you've heard about it in the paper."

Rek recalls reading the article that made him want to go to Tori in the first place. 'Indeed we have."

"At first all they've done were minor activities, graffiti on the walls of the fortress, burning marine flags... but after a few months he gathered enough force to take over Tori island."

Rek and Jun were intriguied. " Takeover? Then why hasn't the government taken action?" Jun asks.

"Uno's takeover was a bloodless one. They simply installed a governor who was loyal to him. While on the surface it seems that Tori is still loyal to the government, Uno is actually the one in charge. I've told the marine brass about it already, but a lot of things have been keeping them occupied to help us out here. Now Uno apparently wants to 'return the great bastion of Nihon to its rightful owners'."

"That must be why Uno's become quite agressive these past few months, yes?" Rek asks.

"Yes milord. We're on our last leg here in Ika. If you hadn't come along and scared off Uno, they might have breached the fortress already." 

Rek begins to chuckle after the commodore finishes his sentence. "You're quite in trouble, aren't you?" Rek tells the commodore. "Worry not. I will personally talk to Uno and out an end to this bloodshed. Simply give me a small ship and we will sail in the dark of night to Tori. I'd rather not give away to Uno our presence by using my ship." What Rek said was half true. There was also the manner of Uno shooting their ship with a giant cannon. 

"M-milord, are you sure?" Commodore Redd asks. There was a high chance that Rek might be killed, and the blame will surely go to him for being the top officer around at the time of his death,

"The blood of those who united the world flows in my veins." Rek says. "It shall be an easy task."

Rek and Jun stand from their chairs and exit the office, with the Commodore following close by. "We'll need a small force if we are to infiltrate Ika. A map of the area will be required as well." Jun tells the commodore. "They'll all be provided to you, milady." Redd replies. 

After recieving the map Rek and Jun return to the Windy Dirge and summon the others to the deck.

"Everyone, I have great news." Rek began. "We're going to Tori."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

Rex Vs Reaper-

He pulled his hand back from the neck of his guitar, releasing strings in a gently flow. "First, came da note." Rex let's go of his weapon, letting it drop onto the ground. "Den, Came da Chord." He grasps the strings with both hands and raises them above his head. "What do ya be thinkin came next?" He asked Reaper, with a grin on his face. "The song." Reaper responded. Rex simply nodded and began to swing his guitar around. 

"A Note, Be only one part o a chord. A chord be only one part o a song." The guitar was picking up great force in its motion. You could even begin to hear the strings hum and vibrate creating a tune. "But." The guitar stopped it's motion in front of Rex with a snap into the air. "What be comin after a song?" Reaper shook his head. "All musicians know, A song, A sinata Whatever you want to call it. That is the end of the cycle. Note, Chord, Song." 

Rex shook his head this time. "No mate." he flicked the strings again, sending the Guitar in a downward slice. "Next comes da album." Reaper jumped back, But before the guitar hit the ground, it snapped back and flew at Rex. "You wish to kill yourself?" Reaper laughed. "Nah." The guitar was inches from Rex, He jumps into the air allowing it to continue its path behind him. "I'll be usin this." He grinned and snapped the strings again, once more sening the guitar flying at him.

"What are you planing?" Reaper tilted his head, curious as to how his opponent would avoid death. Rex just smiled and jumped into the air again. Then, with precision planning, He lands ontop of his guitar and seems to be flying towards Reaper. "It be taken me a long time ta be learnin this." Rex laughed, the way he moved he seemed to  be surfing on the air. 

"He's insane." Reaper thought, running off to the side. "Ah, dat won't be helpin." Rex laughed, Holding up a string. Reaper followed it to his own scythe. "He.. Has my weapon!?" The man shouts in his mind. "When did he-" He remembered their clash, How long it took for Rex to fight him back. It was all just set up!? The string was placed on his scythe then!? "How could i have missed it!?" Reaper is flustered for the first time, in a long time. 

Rex was now attached to the reaper. He had a means of eliminating his opponents attacks. And He was going to use it. "First." Rex pulled on the string attached to Reapers scythe, ripping it from his hand and giving him an extra boost. "Second." He used the boost and crouched down, increasing his speed. "Third." Rex jumped off, flipped and grabbed the Neck of his guitar. "Fourth." He used all the speed he had gained to swing downward and hit reaper between his shoulder blades.

Reaper let out a, "GUAH!" and rolled acorss the ground. "First, Came Da Note. Next Da Chord, Then Da Song." Rex stepped over to him. "But, A song.Be only part o an Album" The Musician raised his mighty Axe once more. "D..Damn it.. It was.. Only one hit.." Reaper couldn't feel his back. "One hit. sometimes be bein enough." THWANG! The guitar fell and so did Rex. "Ah. I  be needin some rum now."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 1, 2009)

Darver vs Hawkins
Darver was nothing less of stunned when he witnessed Hawkins withstand his double aura hondou. 

*"Impressive defense. It's been some time since I was actually challenged like this."*  Darver said as he kicked Hawkins through the floor and they fell down through many other floors, ending up on the first floor.

"KAMISORI!" exclaims Hawkins as he combines Geppou with soru speed and flies in a zig zig pattern so fast that only he generates a mini shockwave in his flightpath flying straight at Darver. 

Darver didn't see the shockwave coming and it hit him head on. It knocked Darver into a stone wall, leaving a giant print. 

"IT ENDS HERE!!!" yells Hawkins as he unleashes his most powerful close range attack, blasting both his steel fists at Darvers midsection at the same time with enough force to shatter steel *"SECRET ROKUSHIKI TECHNIQUE: ROKOUGAN!" *

Darver gathered up most of his aura energy in an attempt to guard againt the attack. The aura surrounded his body and increased in density. *"Supreme aura goei!"* Bellowed Darver as he tried to guard against the attack. No good. 

The Rokougan destroyed the entire stone wall, blasting away the complete frontal entrance into the palace. Darver's aura defense was shattered and Darver was hit by the attack straight on, blasting him out of the palace and into the gardens leading to the castle, the ground cracking in the attacks wake. 

As the smoke began to clear, a shadowy figure appeared standing. It was Darver. His suit was partially destroyed and he had blood dripping from his face and midsection. He had an emotionless face but his eyes would make even the devil cower.

Darver held his right fist in the air as aura began to surround it. Almsot all of Darver's aura gathered around his right fist as it began to glow in the dark gray aura and spiraled around his fist and arm like a tornado.  

Darver started to run towards Hawkins at an amazing speed with his right fist prepared for a punch. As he reached Hawkins, he prepared to punch him. *"Aura quick-step!"* The only thing is, Darver had appeared behind Hawkins, making an illusionary copy of himself in front of Hawkins. 

*"Fairwell, AURA REQUIEM!"* If the attack connected, it would make a giant impact and create a tornado-like effect with the aura, possibly destroying a good half of the palace.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

"Heh. Your group seems to be doing as expected." Ra smirked. "Rex beat your reaper." Jason commented. "IDIOT! You think i didn't expect that!? He was the man i wanted instead of that worthless piece of shit!" Ra laughed proudly. "But, I was the one to gain him as a grew member." Jason smiled. "Now, why did you want to sit this out?" Jason asked. "In a battle between an ant and a God. The God will always win." Ra shows his teeth to the pirate captain.

With Bolt-

"Alright Panda boy. Let's do this." Bolt popped his neck and shoulders. "You're weak." Leo scoffed. "If it were not for Ra's orders i'd have killed your captain by now." Bolt shrugs. "I'm strongest anyway!" He laughs. "Then be honored you will die a death befitting your captain." Leo charged forward, his movements inhuman. They were the moves of an angered beast. 

"Fast." Bolt thought, jumping out of the way.

With Eve-

"It's a real shame." Tenth Let out a sigh. "To think i'd be stuck with the weakest of the crew." She was sitting on a rock, facing away from Eve. "Guh.." Eve opened her eyes and looked around. The world was fuzzy, but she could make out her spear lying next to her. "That.. Bitch..." Eve grabbed her weapon and used it to aid in getting up from the ground.

"It's useless." Tenth sighed. "I'm the strongest of the group." She turned back. "My number may be eleven, But that is only because i am less valuable to Ra." She stood up and adjusted her dress. "I was going to prove my worth to him. By defeating that idiot of a 12th we had before. But your captain ruined my chances." She walked over to Eve, raising her left hand.

"The final three are always almost completely even in power." Eve was strugging to stand, even with her spear to prop her up. "But, It's the one with the greatest intelligence that has the most power." She smiled and looked at her nails. "You see, I put poison on my nails. And that poison went inside you the moment you came to fight me." She points at the scratch on Eve's shoulder. 

"Because you're poisoned now. Beating you is too easy. Too simple." She sighed and walked away from Eve once more. "It's a shame. We women are the strongest afterall, but you. You are so weak, you shouldn't even be allowed to call yourself a women." Eve coughed, blood ran down her chin. "You'll be dead unless you stop moving." Eve's vision was still blured. she couldn't tell where Tenth was. 

"You're weak!" A mans voice shouts in her mind. "BAHAHAHA! THE ONLY THING WOMEN ARE GOOD FOR IS MAKING CHILDREN!" Another mans voice cries out. "It's... It's fine.. Being stuck in the kitchen Eve..." A womens voice struggles to force out. "You're such a strong women Eve!" Belle's voice speaks happily. "You amazon!" Bolt's voice teases. "I didn't want it anyway.

EVE!!! are you alright!? Here. Fine i'll dance with you." Jason's voice echeos in her mind. The first man to be kind to her. The first man to not treat her like she was below them. He was kind, he was sweet. Eve didn't know how to react to these feelings. Maybe. "I.. Am not weak.." Eve coughs. A tear streams down her cheek. "I have a crew.... Friends..." Now tears stream down both cheeks. 

"I.. Don't know how to react anymore... To the being treated nicely..." Eve cries. "I.. I've been treated.. Badly for so long..." She thinks of Jason, She was used to being treated the way he treated her before. He knocked her out, tied her up. But, Then he gave her food, Asked if she was alright. "I.. I.. Just want to know how to thank them... In some way..." She laughed. "But.. I don't know how.."

"What are you blabbering on about?" Tenth sighed.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2009)

Matyr shivers when Rek mentions Tori. The memory of the Windy Dirge being launched from a cannon was still fresh in his mind. 

"I'm not going, I'm too injured." Matyr says quickly. 

"Worry not, my good friend, you won't go. I need you to provide artillery support. There's a good chance that they shall react violently to us, but for the sake of the marines here in Ika, we must go to Tori and end this conflict."

"ALRIGHT, I'LL HELP!" Cass yells, her blood boiling with anticipation. "In the name of justice, the godess of snipers shall break through to victory!"

" Don't worry, Rekkie-poo! I'll protect you!" Elza says confidently. 

"Then it's settled. We leave at midnight. Matyr, I leave Lord Cutetington under your able hands." Rek says to him, pointing at the ball of fur sleeping on the deck. 

Dinner that night was festive and joyous like always. Everyone had a good time eating and drinking. "There's a great chance that some of us will die in this battle, Rek." Jun whispers to the world noble. Jun always sat adjacent to or at Rek's right side. It was an unwritten law in the Dirge, one no one dared to break. "The risks are great, my dear Jun, but the bounty that awaits us is even greater." Rek whispers back. 

After kissing Sheep good night, Cass and Elza ran out of the Dirge. It had been several hours since dinner, and midnight was drawing near. Rek, Jun and Ruru already went ahead and boarded the fishing boat they'll be taking to Tori.

"Good luck milord." Commodore Redd tells him.

"Thank you, Commodore." Rek answers back.

The fortress gates open, and the fishing boat leaves Ika, heading for Tori island.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

"I'm.. Blabbering about friendship." Eve laughed. She never thought she would talk about friendship, love.. any of this after what happened to her and her parents. "It's time.." she smiled and looked at her spear. "What's it time for, You to die? That time has been long passed." Tenth sighed, she was truly tired of this women in front of her. It's just a shame when a wounded creature can not accept its fate. 

"This spear.. Isn't a spear." Eve smiled at it. "Everyone looks at it and sees a spear." She moves one hand down a little further. "But, There is more to it then a simple spear..." She views this weapon as herself, There is more to it then just what appears on the outside. "It's." she presses in on the shaft of the weapon, causing it to fall apart. "A segmented weapon." She takes the four pieces and places them around her skirt.

She holds in her hand the bottom piece of the spear. "And What is that." Tenth smirked, She knew the woman's fate anyway. "It's a gun." Eve smiled, The back end folded down and revealed a trigger. "W..WHAT!?" Tenth was shocked, Eve gripped the gun in her right hand and fired, Hitting Tenth's shoulder. "It fires two shots.. But it's enough." Eve fires again, scratching tenth's face.

"GUAH!" The woman screams. "The second and third part.." Eve holds them. "Are Nunchucks." Eve pieces them together and charges forward, Taking advantage of Tenth's current Condition. She wings the Nunchucks and hit Tenth's face, Chin, Cheek, Shoulder, Arm, Leg, Waist. When she finishes the combo, She reaches for all the pieces, and connects them together. "The final part of this is."

The slams the weapons together, The tip of the spear extends and splits into three, forming a trident. "A tridant." The weapon is stabbed into Tenth's stomach and the two women fall backward. "Trial, Of Friendship." Eve smiles, hitting the ground.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2009)

*With Kent and Jorma...*

"FOOL!" the man laughs. "You can't even touch me! I'm a charge chrage man! My body is charged with electrical energy...and anyone who touches me is in for a shock!" He laughs out loud.

*WHAM!* Kent hits the man hard, his hand protected by a thick rubber glove. He grins savagely.


"You really shouldn't have left this lying around," He says. "Hup!" He chops the man in the stomach. 

"Uhhhgg...please, have mercy..." The man says. 

"Okay," Kent says simply. Then he grabs the man by his boots and begins swinging him around. "Let's go!" he shouts, ignoring the screams of the men hit by the charge charge man. They continue the fight, Kent using the charge charge man as a club, and Jorma throwing in a helping hand with his pellets. After what seems like ages, they finally reach the top. 

"AHA!" Shouts Brill, drawing his cleavers. "It is you after all! I should'a let Kordos kill you, ya mangy dogs!"

"Kent, you go on," Jorma says calmly, knocking a pellet. "I can take this guy."

"Roger," Kent says, dropping the charge charge pirate and continuing up.

"HAAAAAAA!" Screams Brill.

"Time to pay your dues...."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

Rex slowly stands up and reaches into his pocket. There is one lone cigarette. "Ah, Tis a shame." He laughs and puts it between his lips, then removes a lighter and ignites the cig. "D..Damn...It.." Reaper coughs, He is unable to move. "Ah." Rex lets out a puff of smoke. "I'd be better if i had sum rum." He looked out over the island, Not paying attention to his crews battles. "It's really.. A beautiful island. ain't it." He asks reaper. "What.. does it matter." The man coughs. "An Island This beautiful. Should be left alone." Rex finishes the cigeratte and tosses it onto the ground. "Yer' boss should be rememberin that."

Rex picks up his Guitar and begins to walk off. "mmhmmhmmhmm we are human~" He sings. "Mmhmmhmmhmmhmmm After all~" Reaper watches Rex walk off, Singing. "D..Damn...it..." He lets out one last breath and his head falls to the ground.

Belle Vs Dashal Marks- 

"ANGELS BARRAGE!" Belle shouts, firing off many arrows. "Hup~" Dashal begins to do back flips and rolls. "Just because i'm not as young as you, Don't assume i'm getting too old to fight." He laughs. "Damn it!" Belle hasn't been able to get a single hit on this guy. He has inhuman amounts of stamina and He hasn't even been fighting. "He's just dodging." Belle thinks to herself. "Maybe, He isn't very strong in battle..." 

An idea popped into her head. "I've just got to get him into close combat.. Maybe then i can take him down." she grins and grabs a few more arrows. "I've just got to possition him in the right spot." she raises a single Arrow. "Angels mist!" It flies straight towards Dashal. "Ah, To be young and foolish again." He laughs and steps to the side, The arrow hits the ground and begins releasing a smoke cloud. 

"Oh. How original." Dashal shook his head. "A two for originality. A C for effort." He laughed. The cloud soon engulfed him. "ANGEL'S SNARE!" A rope beings to wrap arond Dashal. "Once again, A two for originality." Suddenly he felt himself being pulled into the air. "This is a very old trick." Dashal laughed. He was out of the dust cloud and could see the ground below. "I'll end up there." He thought. 

"NOW!" Belle let go of the rope. "W..What!?" Dashal hadn't expected this. "Angel's." Belle readies an arrow. "Glare!" BOOM! Dashal is blinded by a bright light. Belle can see him now, He's headed right for her. "Angel's!" She pulls her fist back, revealing four arrowheads. "RAGE!" She hits Dashal's chest, Causing an explosion that knocks both of them backward. "I.. Did it!" Belle thought, laying on the ground.

"pheewwww." She looks up and sees a smoke cloud from the explosion. "That was close." The cloud begins to clear revealing Dashal in a tatered shirt. "It's a good thing." He smiles. "I had this." On him seems to be a plate of steel. "You can't be too careful you know." Belle is in shock. "He.. He can move.. like that.. With that plate on him!?"

Dashal through off his steel plate and the rest of his jacket. "I change my mind. You get a 10 out of 10 for originality. That was a very good plan. Had i not already prepared for close combat and gun combat.. You might have beaten me." He smiled at her. "The explosion takes a toll on you aswell, I can see it. It's not surprising. You're basically holding a bomb in your own hand."

He stretched. "You no doubt assumed i was weak in close combat. That is slightly true, My power isn't up there with the likes of Leo and Ismal." He smiled. "But, I'm not so weak i would be taken down by someone with far less experience then myself." He bowed. "I enjoyed the battle while it lasted, But this is as far as i can allow you to go. Please, Don't hate me for sending you to the next world."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Feb 1, 2009)

The Frigate sliced through the water, its larger sail area allowing it to quickly catch up with the smaller marine corvette, whose guard detachment were quickly mustered along the railing facing the ship ready to take down the ships gunners only to find the decks empty. 

The deck was empty save for the eight guns which lowered into firing position with a pneumatic hiss. The Captain of the marine guard stepped closer to the railing of the ship ?Show yourselves you pirate scum?

?The only scum here is you marines? a voice replied before the guns fired, chain shot ripped through the ships masts and sails. 

?They can?t fire again- prepare to board!? the Captain yelled again, most of his men had survived the cannon fire, it was then that the enemy ship fired again, this time canister shot with tore though the marines and everyone on deck. 

It was only then that Daniel stark lowered a boarding ramp and crossed over to the now crewless ship, this ship had no gold, nor weapons but something far more valuable ? log books and mission orders. Despite the use of the snail phone the marines had to archive old log books and mission orders, and some new orders, these would detail the positions and activity of the marine fleet. 

The only problem was the sheer volume, in order to have the useful information you had to sort through them all and sometimes that meant reading them usually they where reports on low level pirates or other such non-sense but this report, an entire village burned with no reason given!.

Daniel grabbed the log book and some others he decided to grab and re-boarded his ship, sending a final wave of round shot into the ship to complete its destruction.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 1, 2009)

"Oh, Shit!" Jake thinks and tries to hide himself behind a corner when a squad of marines passes from the same alley.

"Not for me?"Jake wonders as he does a step inf ront of the wall.

He listens to a girl speaking to some others about a disturbance at the money exchange office."Now that's interesting" he smirks and heads there.

As he approaches, he spots more marines appearing from almost every corner."Pirates, huh?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

*Daran vs Annie...*
The back of Annie's brain tingles and she sees Daran attacking but he hasn't moved yet, then suddenly he disappears. _That means move, girl!_ A voice hollers in her mind. 

*"Dolphin Shigan Chop!"* Daran sorus out of sight and appears in front of Annie, and strikes her with his Dolphin chop, the force amplified not only by the momentum of his soru and his great fishman strength, but also the force of a shigan. Annie sidesteps to the right at the last second, shoving Marcks out of the way and Daran's attack hits nothing but air however the power around the force of his attack is palpable. 

_If just one of those things hits me I'm done!_ thinks Annie. She fires back with her pistols but Daran sorus out of the way, and then a strange trick occurs in Annie's minds eye as she can literally see where Daran will end up next. Sort of like seeing his next movements a split second before it happens. 

*BANG!* She fires a step ahead where Daran hasn't landed yet. As the bullet seems like it will only hit nothing but air suddenly Daran's body appears right in front of its path and it grazes him in the right slightly. Daran stops soruing and looks at a small trickle of blood on his heavily muscled right arm with a surprised look on his face, "How did you know where I would be!?" he asks, more analytically then out of anger.   

Annie shrugs, she had been aiming for what she thought would be Daran's chest but it looks like she hasn't mastered whatever this new awareness is, "I can see the future. OOOOHHHH....AAAAAAHHH" she says dramatically with a chuckle, "And I can I see your future fella. Wanna know what is?" 

Daran doesn't answer, "Death..." mutters Annie she turns towards Marcks, Jessie, and James, "Marcks guide my brother and take Jessie to the Infinite. I'll hold this fool back,"

"WE'RE HERE TO RESCUE YOU ANNIE!!!" Marcks bellows at her. 
_
*FALLGRAND ISLAND...*_
A guard stabs at Usagi with a sword but the giant Panda nimly grabs the blade with his furry paw and breaks it in two, "Oh you guys only use iron in your swords huh? Maybe you should consider going to steel,  states Usagi casually as he tosses away the sword fragments. The Guard staggers back in shock at having his weapon broken to bits, "What the hell are you!?"

Usagi smiles at the guard, "I am me, and this is my fist..." *BLAM!* He blasts the guard in the midsection and sends him flying through a wall.

"Hey, Usagi, you need any help?" Kaya asks. Usagi shakes his head as he smacks away an attacking guard and almost blasts him out of his armor, "No I'm fine, you seem to be doing well yourself,"  Suddenly gunshot emanates upstairs from where Flynn just was. Usagi, "That might be Flynn!" hollers Usagi and he rushes up the stairs. 

When the panda man reaches the second level he looks around a totally destroyed office, the dismembered bodyparts lay everywhere, desks and furniture are shattered into pieces. There's a large hole in the wall that has been blown out. Flynn crouches down on the floor with bloody hands and he holds Trixie in his arms, she has a gunshot wound in her stomach and lies limp in Flynn's arms. A pistol lays on the floor next to Flynn. 

The utter carnage takes back Usagi who doesn't believe in taking a life under any circumstances, "FLYNN!? Did you...." The thief looks back at Usagi with tears in his eyes, "I didn't do it I swear!" he exclaims.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 1, 2009)

Jake pushes some men from the crowd and makes his way in front where he can see clearly what is going on in that building.The guards are surrounding the building and getting ready for those that are inside.
Suddenly, one of the guards that were inside comes out with blood on his face and shouting like an insane.

*"A PANDA!!"* he shouts and the other marines grab him from his legs and arms and drag him out of the way.

Jake knocks a marine's shoulder.
"Do you know who is inside?" Jake asks him politely
"Pirates" the marine answers in a hurry and then runs to his squad.

"Finally!Some pirates worthing a trouble" he smirks and then walks casually towards the entrance of the office.He ignores the line of the marines and continues in front.

And the guards notice him
"*Hey you!Stop there!"* one of them shouts and Jake instantly stops and turns over.
*"DON'T GO ANY CLOSER!" *the marine shouts again.

"I stopped only because I got bored walking and I didn't want to go insde either.Why I would prefer to go inside when the show will be outside?"
Jake keeps his head down and smirks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 1, 2009)

Tatsu vs Alain-

Alain leaps after the fallen Tatsu, knives in hands, ready to finish him but he rolls over at the last second avoiding the attack. He attempts to push himself up but he is stopped by Alain's foot. He spins his knives around, waiting to finish off the Dragon Man, "Your crew must be gettin' pissed, you and that Gunslinger girl is dead, and there's no doubt that there have been some other deaths among them knowing the others..."

Tatsu struggles to get up with Alain's foot on top of his back, "Annie's still alive...they all are!"  Alain stomps down, slamming Tatsu back into the floor, hard, "I saw her die with my own eyes boy! And if the rest of those idiots are as weak as you then there's no way they'll survive the night." 

Tatsu's eyes begin to change, scales start to grow as well as the rest of his body, "THEY'RE NOT DEAD!!!!!" He knocks Alain off of him as he grows into his largest Dragon Form, "I think I'm gona' needa bigger knive." He says drawing his whips.

Tatsu swings his arm at the Archeologist below. He leaps over the attack and hops on his arm. As he returns his arm to it's normal position Alain leaps off and wraps his whip around the Dragon's mouth, "You can get as big as you want buddy." SLAM! Tatsu is pulled head first into the ground.

Alain retracts his whip, "That's all she wrote." He starts to walk away but then he hears the sound of steam coming from behind him, "Geez, just give up kid. The best you've managed to do is burn my jacket." Suddenly out of the smoke came two long spikes covered in dragon scales, "Dragon Scale Bullet."
 A familiar voice says from the smoke.

One spike cuts his cheek, the other skims his leg. "I'm ending this!" He says charging forward, in the transformation that he hasn't been able to use since his fight against Garrick. He digs his spiked elbows into Alain as he tackles him. He then winds up a head but as they fly along the island. He begins to slam his spiked head into Alain's one after another until they finally come to a stop. He takes his spikes out of Alain's chest and begins to charge up fire in his mouth. He starts to spin his head around in circles until he finally opens his mouth unleashing a fire attack that circled around the entire area, "Blazing Inferno!"


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 1, 2009)

_"What is he talking about?What should we do?"_ one of the guards whispers

Jake starts speaking "If you are gonna shoot.." 
"FIRE!!" a marine shouted before Jake ends what he had to say

"I forgot to tell you that your guns won't work on me" Jake says one more time in a calm tone.
He was staying there as the bullets were approaching him when Jake said"Hold.." as he closed his palm into a fist and the bullets slowed down and then stopped only some inches in front of Jake."Deflect" Jake says as he instantly opens his palm and sends every single bullet straight back with the same if not higher speed."Damn it!I forgot again.Who trusts a pirate?"

*"Watch Out!!"* some guards shouted as they jumped all over around to avoid the bullets.
_"A devil fruit user?"_ one man wondered.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*

Kaya follows Usagi up the stairs, just in time to hear the breif exchange.
 "FLYNN!? Did you...." Usagi says.

"I didn't do it I swear!" Flynn exclaims, tears in his eyes.

"Holy shit..." Kaya gasps, seeing the dead bodie of Trixie. She shakes her head and scans the crowd standing outside. "We've got to go!" She shouts. "Marines headed right at us!" She leaps nimbly out the window, rolling to avoid most of the impact. She hears 2 thuds, meaning Usagi and Flynn are following her.

"Hey!" A marine shouts. "Stop them! Don't let them get away!" The marines fire a round of pistols, and Kaya throwas herself behind cover. 

"What do we do...what do we do..."she mutters. Suddenly, she spies the city jail, and gets an idea. "Usagi!" she shouts, sprinting towards the jail. "Flynn! Get out of here! Get to a safe place! I'll distact the marines and find you later!" She crashes through the door of the jail, disabling the 2 guards quickly and efficently. She runs into the cell room, and starts unlocking cells at random. "C'mon c'mon c'mon!" she shouts. "You're free! You're free!" After unlocking all the cells, she sprints back outside, cloaked among the chaos the former inmates are causing in their desperate attempt to escape. She charges blindly ahead, hoping she can find Usagi and Flynn. "I knew there was something funny about this island..." She says, cursing under her breath as she runs away.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

Belle coughed. "Damn it.." She looked at her hand,the explosion took a toll on her hand. "Where is it." She went searching for something. "Honestly, It's best to accept fate." Dashal smiled. "HERE!" Belle shouted in her mind, jabbing a syringe into her leg. "Oh? doping in the midst of a fight are we? Wouldn't that be considered cheating." 

The smug grin on his face really pissed Belle off. "All's fair in love and war right?" Belle stood up. "Besides, Being a doctor it's perfectly fair for me to do this." Dashal raised a brow. "A doctor? Aren't you a bit young." He smirks, This guy was really getting on her nerves. "So what." Belle takes her bow. "So, What is it you took? A super drug? Will you be able to spot my weaknesses?" 

He laughed. "Perhaps you gave yourself super strength?" Belle shook her head. "No." SNAP The bow turned into two blades. "It's just a pain killer." She bolted forward. "Oh? That was surprising." Dashal begins running backwards as Belle swings her swords wildly, aiming for his chest. "You can run pretty quick." He comments.

"But, I can run faster, backwards." He places both hands behind his back. "Isn't it a bit of a shame? Why not just give up. Ra will win, Even if you defeat us. Ra will win. Humans simply can not overcome the barrier of species." He smiles. "We  must accept fate for what it is. We are destined to serve under Ra. You are destined to lose." 

Belle shook her head. "No, I believe in Jason and my crew. We will win!" There was a glint of determination in her eye for but a second. Normally, Not enough time for anything, But in this case. "Ah?" Dashal fell backward, "Three inches." He comments looking at his shirt. "You gave me a three inch cut..." 

Belle stands triumphantly. "I knew you were bad at close quarters combat." She smirked. "Hah." Dashal stood up and smiled. "If we had met under different circumstances, I would have liked to drink with you." He reached behind him and into his pants. "But, Sadly it isn't to be." He removes two blades of his own. "I just said, I wasn't as good as Leo or Ismal." 

With Rex- 

He sat down on a rock, Looking over the rest of the Island, He still ignored his friends fighting. "Ah, You sure are convinced that they can win." Rex looked up, It was old man Jinta. "Ah? Well, It don't be so much about bein convinced." Rex smiled. "It's all right." Jinta put his hand on Rex's shoulder. "Faith, Is a powerful thing." He smiled. Then turned to Jason. "That boy... Can you tell me, Just how strong he's become?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

Enel sits on a golden throne on the Moon's surface, casually watching his servants salvage Maxim. He yawns with boredom and turns towards Earth and the Blue Seas far down below. "Let's see what the mortals are doing..." he mutters, extending his godlike mantra down towards a random point in the ocean. Within a couple of minutes Enel senses an intruder in his world, an imposter, "What who is this fool prancing around in God's world!" Enel exclaims. 

Fallgrand Island...
As Jake Angel fights some Marines, suddenly a glowing light rains down from the sky, descending onto Jake's head. Jakes raises his palm towards the light, "Deflect!" he exclaims but there will be no deflecting for Jake, or magical escapes either, oh no, not this day, because today he'll get....

*"HEAVENS JUDGEMENT!!"* laughs Enel, "YAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" The giant and unstoppable lightning bolt engulfs an entire city block and incinerates Jake into ash. Jake lived, he died, so what...

Enel yawns satisfied with his work, "Oh yes and a belated happy 3000th post to all you mortal fools..." he mutters and takes a nap.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 1, 2009)

James vs Michael-

Michael half heartedly charged at the Little Tree Pirate, his bladed boomerangs resting in the gauntlets on his arms, strapped to his chest, as well as his boots. James clashes his blades with his gauntlets, slowly over powering him until Michael kicks James in the stomach, giving him a nasty cut.

"Idiot, obviously I would use my numerous weapons to my advantage..." James smiles, "I figured, but this is still a great set up! Gorilla Point!" He says transforming and then dropped his blades, "Gorilla Punch!" He smashes his fist into his face and sends him tumbling backwards.

Michael holds his jaw and sighs, "A devil fruit user? I am one of the few devil fruit users out of all of the Wings." He holds his arms and legs out spread wide, "Too bad your not even worth the energy it takes to transform." He says as all of the spiked boomerangs on him shoot off, "Boomerang Barrage." 

All of the weapons fly right at James. He does his best to smack as many as he can away with his swords but a few of them get through, "This is getting annoying!"  A slightly bloody James shouts, "I'm taking over this fight because I am the Great Red Monkey!" He says charging forward. All of the boomerangs have returned to Michael, "Fine. Maybe you'll be less annoyed in hell..." He says holding his boomerangs ready.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

*Hawkins vs Darver...*
As the Rokougan connects, Hawkins slides backwards from the rebound effect of the blow. Darver flies backwards like a rocket through a wall and out into the castle gardens. Hawkins breathes a sigh of relief, sure that the attack had finished him off. To his knowledge only one being has survived a Rokougan point blank range and that was the Strawhat Luffy, Hawkins had read the report with great earnest. 

He looks towards the two newcomers a man and a woman, no older then teenagers. "Who are you two?" he asks them but before they acn initiate a full length dialogue Darver appears out the giant hole in the tower wall, pure aura flows out of his, Hawkin's does adouble take, "Unexpected..." he mutters, "Very unexpected..."

*"Aura quick-step!"* commands Darver as he speeds towards Hawkins with alarming speed, fast even by Soru standards. Hawkins tries to focus on the man's footsteps and he Soru's at Darver and blasts him with his steel covered fingers, *"FIVE POINT SHIGAN!" * but Hawkins attack goes right through darver as if he is a ghost and his image flickers. Almost immediately Hawkins knows he's been caught and he activates his strongest Tekkai just as Darver attacks, *"TEKKAI WALL!"* exclaims Hawkins as his skin becomes like solid steel. 

*"Fairwell, AURA REQUIEM!"* The aura attack hits Hawkins in his back, grinding into his spine. Hawkins grimaces and focuses on maintaining his tekkai but the aura suddenly swirls around him and lifts him straight into the air like he's being buffeted by a tornado. The Marine flies through  almost 20 solid walls of stone, all the way through half of the palace hurtling like a bullet, until he emerges into a courtyard and lands in a giant impact crater. 

Hawkins eyes are closed and his Marine suit is ripped to shreds, but his eyes flutter and he coughs up blood. "Son of a bitch broke my tekkai!" he exclaims, and he staggers to his feet, walking with a limp, "Not sure how much I've got left..." he mutters to himself. He realizes that if he can't beat Darver then his only option is too find the Noblewoman as fast as possible and disengage from battle. There will be time to take care of Darver after WB has been defeated, Hawkins thinks.  

Ironically only a couple of meters away in the hallway adjacent to the courtyard that same alleged Noblewoman fights with a deranged Fishman.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2009)

*With Kent...*

Kent throws fodder pirates this way and that, and finally makes it to Daniels' private quarters. "All right!" He shouts. "It's just you an me, bitch!" He shatters the door with a punch and shifts to human form, peering in the dimly lit room. "Hello?" he asks, and suddenly his eyes bug out. He has apparently walked in on Daniels doing some very...adult things and....

"HOLY SHIT KID!!!" Daniels screams. "I'M GONNA FREAKING GUT YOU!!!" 

"Ummmm," Kent says. "Can you say awkward?"

"GODDAMMIT!!!" Daniels shrieks, pulling on some pants, but leaving his chest bare. "GET READY TO GET KILLED!!!!!"

"Soru!" Kent shouts, speeding out of the way. Daniels skids to a halt, eyes widening. 

"So..." he says. "Rokushiki user, eh?" Kent stares at him, panting somewhat. "Well," Daniels. "I'm no slowpoke myself." He blurs, and grabs Kent by the throat before he can react. "Face it kid," He snarls. "I'm out of you league." He throws Kent by the neck into the mast and smiles. "Show me what'cha got."

*With Jorma...*

"Time to pay your dues," Jorma says calmly, leveling his slingshot at Brill.

"HA! I been avoidin my dues for a lonf time kid...longer then you can imagine!" Brill lets out a high pitched, insane little laugh. "Ah...I can feel the battle lust comin kid. But before I go all beserk on ya and all, I feel like tellin ya bout this here fine crew."

"Fine crew? This is just a bunch of murdering phsychopaths."

"But that's the best part kid! Me an' Daniels formed this crew, the untouchable pirates. We've spent the last 10 years killing and taking and doing what we please, and we aren't about to stop for anybody!" He grinned evily. "Least of all you."

"You will stop." Jorma said. "I didn't survive The bear cult just to be killed by you." He realeses the pellet. It whizzes towards Brill, but that only makes him laugh harder.

"Kid," he says. "You didn't even ask why we're called the untouchable pirates. STOP!!" He shouts at the pellet. Suprisingly, it stops dead in it's tracks and falls to the ground. "I can control the Kinetic motion in a 3 foot radius around me," Brill says, slowly getting closer to the sharpshooter. "I'm all but invulnerable to range attacks.

"Well." Says Jorma. "This should be fun."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 1, 2009)

_With Shin_​
The Smokin' Samurai had been sneaking trough the castle for a while now, going blindly by his sensitive instinct, to the point that when he was nearing a center part of the castle (Where Darver and company where battling) He spun around on his heel and headed towards a different direction.His instinct had been telling him that the former direction would end badly for him and that he had no place there.

Though he wasn't sure of it, he believed his instinct would've told him if Annie was there and so he headed down one of the many corridors in the castle, his gut telling him he would have more luck looking there.

With Maxi VS Krakaboom​
The spinning projectile that was Krakaboom was on a straight course towards Maxi, the crown prince didn't back down as usual and instead threw over half a dozen throwing knives at the dwarf mimicking a Fast Ball, Surprisingly enough the knives barely schratched him and deflected, a second later Maxi's cloak wrapped itself tightly around him and took the brunt of the collision.

Still, the white haired marine was sent flying but climbed back on his feet rather quickly."That was surprising."He mumbled while rubbing his sore shoulder.For a tiny guy the dwarf was surprisingly heavy, to the point every step taken by Kraka made the ground tremble.He could see scratches on his skin, drops of blood dripping from them.This proved he wasn't resistant to his throwing knives but for some reason his skin was tough nonetheless.

Out of the blue Maxi suddenly bolted towards Kraka, the dwarf pulling the war ax from his back and using it to block Maxi's longsword.As the steel blades clashed against each other Maxi started to laugh maniacally."Yahahaha!!!"A wicked smile was spread across his face.This confirmed it, if the dwarf bothered to use his ax to block this attack then Maxi could cut him after all.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

CLANG! Belle and Dashal begin attacking in a flury of strikes. "Ah, You're pretty good." Dashal bends back and dodges Belle's blade. "You're not terrible." Belle smirks and slices downward, cutting Dashal's shoulder. "Damn it!" He swings upward and cut's belle's Arm. "It's more fun when blood is shed on both sides." 

Belle smirks and Kicks Dashal back. "Ah, Women do have great lower body strength." Dashal laughs. "OW!" He exlclaims, looking at his leg. "It's.. A dart?" He asks. "Yes." Belle was holding a dart gun in her hand. "I hope you enjoy the effects." She smiled. It was a special syrum she got from her home. 

"What.. Effects?" Dashal's vision began to morph. Everything was moving up, down, in circles. It made it hard to tell where anything was or what it was. "Angel Snare." Belle fires two ropes around Dashal. "Angel's Barrage." Twelve arrows fly out towards her target. "And Angel's Flare." She fires one last arrow, that splits into 4 mid flight. 

"Angels Sweet Sixteen." The arrows connect and make a large explosion. Dashal falls out of the smoke onto the ground. "I'm stronger then you think." Belle Smiles.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 1, 2009)

Palace of Wyaton
Darver  drives his tornado-like aura attack into Hawkin's spine, hitting him with unbelievable force and destroying a nice fourth of the castle in the process. Darver stood his ground for a moment, trying to regain some of his strength and breath. He then realized that Hawkins was still alive and began to make his move towards him, but two people stood in his path.

*"Larissa what're you doing here? You should be assisting in trying to subdue the rebellion."* Darver didn't realize it immediately, but he had some kind of idea in why Larissa was here when he saw Fluck. 

*"It seems as though I can't trust any of you agents in this age."* Darver angrily said to Larissa. Darver was passed pissed off now. He had encountered two traitors, damaged in a fight, and a rising rebellion in his country. This just wasn't his day. 

*"You two will face the same fate that James and his partner has met."* Stated Darver as he prepared to fight both Larissa and Fluck.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2009)

-With Watson-

"Sir! Turner! They're going to Sky Island! I'll eat the fruit now and destroy them before they can get there!" Watson reported to Turner on the Den Den Mushi.

"Watson. Watson, Watson, Watson. Come back here. Your job is done."

"What!? I need to get them now!"

"Not if I say you don't. See, that just gave me a brilliant idea. It doesn't mater anymore if Jimi is alive or dead. Now an ambition just came to me. Something that makes my other ambitions cower away. I am, no we are going to Sky Island via the Top of the High West."

'What?"

"You see Watson, over the past few months, I have gained "power." In this age strength is all that matters and people want their share of it. So I give it to them. In return, they simply join my following. It used to only be you, but now it has exploded into hundreds, maybe even thousands! The days where people sin against me, who gave them power ended with Freddy Walker! My numbers are at the point where I can conquer anyplace I want."

"I-I don't follow."

"Don't you see Watson? I am going to take over Sky Island!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2009)

"EVE!" Belle shouts rushing over to her fallen comrade. "Are you alright?" She looks down. "I'm.. Ok." Eve comments, Staring up into the sky. "Why are you looking at the sky?" Belle looked at her wound. "Ah! Lemme treat that!" She comments and begins work. "The sky.. Is blue." Eve blinks, ignoring Belle working on her shoulder. 

"Yes, The sky is indeed blue." Belle comments shaking her head. "It's pretty." Eve says again. "Um.. Y..yes.. It is.." Belle is a little taken back by Eve's words, she used to her being cold.. not like this. "Thank you.." Eve turns to her crew mate. "For.. what?" Belle asks. "Being my friend." Eve turns back to the sky. "I'm sorry for being mean."

With Jason and Ra-

"The game of chess is coming to a close." Jason smiled. "Its.. Not over yet." Ra Clenches his fist. "It's over." Jason removes his hand from his chest and pulls a strength mask with it. "It's been over since the moment i set foot on this island." He moves the mask upward towards his face. "Let's just finish this Ra."


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 1, 2009)

-With Liz-

"You see Dane, the only way to Sky Island is through the Knock Up Stream. It happens 5 times a month." Another one of Liz's friends was telling her this information.. Liz knew the purpose of going to Jaya was to find out how to get to Sky Island. However she didn't want to rely on Cricket.She had to take matters into her own hands, "We can tell you where it is and even take you there. We were nice enough to capture a South Bird for you to navigate with."

"Thank you Dillon!" Liz gave him a hug, "Now I just need to let the others know."

-With Tew, Henry, and Ali-

"Do you think they'll come around?" Ali asked the group.

"I'm sure they will. No one can resist Sky Island." Tew smirked as he said this.

"Who cares if they do or not? The only person we really need is Liz, to navigate for us and she hasn't said no yet. The others can go and find a fire." Henry reached into a pocket inside his coat and took out a cigar. He sniffed it, lighted it, then took a big puff of smoke, "And she hasn't said no yet, so the way I see it, we're safe." Then he took out a deck of cards, shuffled them, and began dealing them. The other two took out their wallets.

"What do ya mean we don't need the others?" Ali asked, "I know we need Liz to navigate. But we need both her and Kira to even the guy:girl ratio. And the mermaid too. What's her name?"

"Gonzo I think." Tew said, "We need the guys we invited too. Like Jimi we need him to..." He couldn't think of anything, "Does anyone even like Jimi?" The others just shook their heads. "That's what I thought." He showed his hand, "Full House." Then he grabbed the pot.

-With Freddy and Gonzalez-

"How come you don't want to go?" Freddy asked Gonzalez.

"Too high! I'm a mermaid! I don't go high!"

"You'r afraid of heights eh?" Freddy tossed her into the air.

"Ahhh~~~~!!!!" She screamed until she landed in Freddy's arms, "Why's you do that!!?" He tossed her again, "AHHH~~~~~!!!!!"

-With De and Melissa-

"What do you think the odds are no one will notice?" De asked Melissa. 

"Low. Very, very low." They were standing in front of a giant burning pile of toilet paper in the middle of the street, "Why did we do this again?"

"Remember, We left the bar, then some guy called Jablowme said he'd pay us to burn as much toilet paper as possible. But where'd Jablowme go?"

-With Liz-

"What's burning?" Everyone with her shrugged. She looked out of the window closest to her and saw De and Melissa in front of a giant mountain of burning toilet paper, "They did that without me!?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 1, 2009)

James vs Michael-

The two warriors clash weapons once again, "Will you ever learn! I have more weapons than you!" He swings his foott up once again to attack but James lifts his own legs and plants them on Michael's knees, keeping his feet down, "Jungle Rain!" James shouts as he lifts his blades and slams them down into Michael's shoulders.

James spins around and gets ready for another attack to hopefully finish it but Michael is gone, "Huh? He wasn't that fast before." James was clueless as to how Michael had gotten away so fast, "Were you not paying attention at all? I'm a devil fruit user, like yourself, but I'm not useless."

"WHAT?!?!" James screams, steam coming out of his nostrils, "I ate the Wheel Wheel Fruit." He says as his feet turn into a pair of wheels. They begin to spin and he finally shoots off, flying past James and giving him a cut to his side. 

He skids to a stop and then attacks once again. James readies his sword and manages to time his attack right to come in contact with Michael's weapon, but his speed over powers James and pushes him back, "I'm not losing to a guy with wheels for feet!" He says transforming into Gorilla Point and pushing forward.

"This isn't going anywhere..."  He lifts his two blades into the air and Michael flies up with them, lands on his wheels and circles around a few times until he stops, "With my speed your power means nothing." He says flying towards him once again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2009)

Marcks, James, and Jessie make their way to _The Infinite Injustice_. Marcks supports the still unconscious Jessie on his arm and James walks beside them, limping with painful effort. The palace walls tremble signifying a great battle is being fought somewhere close. Suddenly James freezes in place, "Wait what am I doing?" he asks. "Huh? What do you mean?" asks Marcks, impatient to get back to the ship. 

"I mean that I can't just leave my sister dammit!" James yells, then he coughs loudly and almost loses his balance. Marcks shakes his head at the state of James, "Yeah sorry buddy, but you're not going to help anyone like that!" he tells the swordsman. James flashes a bloody grin at Marcks, "When I have my friend I'll feel a lot better..." he mutters and disengages from Marcks, running down an opposite corridor. 

"HEY WAIT!!!" yells Marcks but James is already gone. Marcks curses under his breath, "He's as stubborn as Annie! Its not like I could stop him anyway even in his injured state..." Marcks continues carrying Jessie to the ship. 

*Annie vs Daran...*
A kick flies at Annie's face, *"Dolphin style: Shigan facebuster!"* the Gunslinger ducks a milisecond before Daran's kick sails over the top of her head and embeds itself several feet into the castle wall. Annie slides her back off the wall down to a crouching position and fires at Daran but he spins out the way at soru speed. 

Annie cartwheels to her feet and somersaults three times in a row across the hallway all the while firing at Daran. She tries to focus on where the Fishman will be before he moves but Daran has somehow adapted and made his moves unpredictable, dodging erratically. He speeds towards Annie as she finishes somersaulting and is forced to reload, Daran launches himself at Annie like a missile, aiming a headbutt at her face, *"Dolphin Style: Bottlenose Shigan!"*  

"Aw crap!" exclaims Annie, she arches her back all the way backwards as if she's in a limbo contest, timing her move. Daran sails right over Annie and for a split second they are face to face. The world seems to slow down as Annie, while off her back, grins at Daran and points her silver revolvers at his face point blank range. 

*BANG! BANG!* Daran kicks his left foot off the floor and barrel rolls over The Gunslinger, but Annie mimics Daran's evasive move predicting it perfectly. She flips over Daran as he spins around, Annie manages to wrap her legs around Daran's waist and take his back. She digs the barrels of her revolvers into the back of Daran's thickly muscled neck and fires, "GOTCHA!" *CLICK! CLICK!* The revolvers misfire. 

"DANG IT!" yells Annie in anger. These revolvers are pretty old, her mother had used them when she was Annie's age. She berates herself for not seeing this ahead of time. Daran laughs and grips Annie even tighter to his back, he kicks off the ground, flying backwards straight through a stone wall and out into a small garden. Annie gasps as the air shoots out of her lungs. She tries to roll away but Daran grabs Annie by her feet and slams her over his head right onto the ground. *BABLAM!  *

Annie feels her skull rattle and several bones break, "That's gonna hurt in the morning..." she groans and chuckles. "That was far too close!" exclaims Daran angrily, "To think that *you* actually could've killed me...*ME*!!" he shouts and kicks Annie in the side, lifting her into the air and blasting her to the other end of the garden. The Gunslinger fights through the mindblowing pain and laughs, "Marcks kicks harder then you do!" she mocks. 

Daran laughs off Annie's pathetic attempt to goad him, he raises his right leg high into the air over Annie's head like a guillotine and rams it down onto her skull, *"Dolphin Style: Dolphin Falcon!"* 

*"Trigger Strike!"* yells James as he zooms past Daran's midsection in a blur of speed, his gunblade Hyperion glinting in the sunlight. Daran is knocked off balance and his kick goes wide, blasting a crater next to Annie's face. Daran's midsection spouts blood and he crumples to his knees, breathing heavily. James grabs Annie's arm and hefts her up, "C'mon he won't be out for long!" he exclaims. They race back into the hallway, making their escape but James collapses to his 
knees and coughs up a black substance from his lungs, "That last attack shredded my body Annie," he mutters.

Annie can barely move on her own and feels like just going to sleep but she grunts with determination, "No way fella!" Annie snarls at him, she lifts James over her shoulder then limps away slowly down the hallway. Twelve paces later a bone in Annie's ribcage pops and she falls to the floor in a heap along with James. "Just leave me..." mumbles James. Annie ignores him and attempts to lift him up again. At that moment Annie's inner awareness flares and she can sense someone running towards them around the corner. Since her revolvers are busted, Annie picks up James Gunblade, oh well its close enough to a gun she thinks, and takes a defensive stance pressing her back up against the corner.  

As Shin rounds the corner Annie slashes at his face, only realizing at the last second that its Shin but too late to stop her swing.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 1, 2009)

-With "Hunter"

"Hunter" was on his small boat approaching an island, "Guess this is my next stop.  Looks like something's going on here."

-About 20 Minutes Later

"Hunter" landed on the island and turned his head and looked at his surroundings, "Where-"

Suddenly "Hunter" felt the muzzle of a gun on his back, "Are you with the Rebellion?"

"Hunter" looked over his shoulder at a young Marine, "I don't like guns, kid.  You should leave before I get mad."

The young Marine shot at "Hunter" point blank but the bullet just ended up grazing "Hunter's" cowl and he had his 'Unicorn' sword in his left hand.  The young Marine fell to the ground and "Hunter" stared at him, "You're lucky I spared you brat.  So which island is this anyway?"

The young Marine was covered with wounds and he was barely able to speak, "W-W-Wyaton."

"Hunter" put away his 'Unicorn' sword and took off the huge 'Dragon' sword form his back, "Rest in Peace boy."

"NO!  NO!  WA-!"

"Hunter" plunged his 'Dragon' sword into the boy's chest and pulled it out.  There was a huge hole in the boy and the ground was visible from the wound.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 2, 2009)

-With Tew, Ali, and Henry-

"Oi, Tew," Ali said.

"Yeah?" Tew was a richer man by the end of the game. He won almost every hand. He was easily the best card player he or anyone he knew knew.

"Even if we don't get Liz, how are we supposed to get to Sky Island? I mean, we already tried asking Cricket, but he didn't want to help."

"I'm glad you asked. My genius was unwilling to tell you how before, but now I am more then willing to share. Cricket willing or unwilling, it doesn't matter. You see, in no time I will have prepared a flying ship."

*"How-"* They both asked, flabbergasted, but were interrupted.

"Don't butt in. I will explain," Now he lighted a cigar and puffed on it, "I have thought of a way to make a ship fly and I will start work on it tomorrow. You see, all we need to do is put Jimi on a really big catapult. Then tie him to the bottom of the ship and fire it, launching the ship strait into the air. Since Jimi can't lose momentum, he should make our ship fly all the way to Sky Island. I knew you two gentlemen would be amazed."

Ali walked over next to Tew, and leaned on the table. "Tew, I'll admit. You're a smart guy. You're good at making exotic weapons and things like those. And you're a great strategist, but I gotta' tell you. And I don't mean to be harsh, but that was the dumbest thing I've ever heard in my life. Ever." He went back to his seat and sat down.

Just then, De, Melissa, and Liz walked through the ingress. Since the door was already gone, there was no way to make noise so it was a very quiet enty, for them anyways.

Dane can get us to Sky Island! De exclaimed.

"What was that thing about the catapult again?" Ali asked Tew.


----------



## herczeg (Feb 2, 2009)

Zooey sat in her cell and stared at the wall. There was nothing else to do really. This place was a major dissapointment. Not only she wasn't able to get the info she was looking for but the food was exeptionally bad. 
It was a stupid plan from the beginning really, but she ran out of ideas. And every since she joined the A... ever since she... since she became wanted it was impossible to get any info from marines. Or about them. So she had to try the other side. And she heard Smoker showed up here on his way to god knows where!

'Well' she stood up streching her arms 'I guess it's about time to go'
She walked to the door of her cell,she pulled out two small blades from the most surprising parts of her clothes and started to work on the lock.

*THUD!* A jail guard flew through the cellblock's door quickly followed by a girl. She looked around in a haste, spotted the keys on the wall and started to open the doors, yelling.
"C'mon c'mon c'mon!" shouted over the general noise of a mild mass-prison break "You're free! You're free!" 
Zooey just stood there watchig her open celldoor. 'Dammit... I almost had it.'

Than she disappeared in the flow of inmates, just like the other girl.
She didn't ran for the streets. People usually tried to get as far from the marines as they could so they just ran straight on the streets. But she didn't. 
She worked with the marines just enough to know, that the first step is to close the borders of the city. No inmates getting out. She made her way up to the roof of the prison and sat down. The best thing is now to wait for the things to cool down.
Still, it was a small island and it was only a matter of time till they found her. She had to get off. She looked towards the docks and she could make out the blue and white uniforms, even from this distance. She slowly nodded gazing the marines. A plan formed in front of her eyes. But first thing's first. 
She had to stop by at the Raging Moose. The filthiest bar on the island.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 2, 2009)

With Shin​
He been quite successful sneaking around the great castle of Wyaton, though eventually he ran into a blond female.No, not Annie that wouldn't happen until a little later but first he ran into a woman that had bed covers draped around her and had been mumbling something about. *"Damn Jackie, taking my clothes with him.....Arrogant bastard thinking he's funny."*She suddenly froze when she spotted Shin a little in front of her and quickly took out one of the few things she was carrying on her person besides those indigo bedcovers.On her thigh she had been carrying a pistol, only held up by the strap of her thong and while she held her bed covers up with her one hand she used to other to hold and fire the gun.

Shin immediately stepped forwards, dodged the bullet with great ease and in one move unsheathed, sliced the gun in half and sheathed again before suddenly standing still.As the gun was destroyed Hali Bell shrieked and held her hands in front of her eyes, afraid to look at what she thought was her inevitable death.When she was still breathing and completely untouched she dared to peek between her fingers and saw Shin casually standing a little in front of her, a small smile was on his face as he was staring at her, or better said a specific part of her.

It was only then that she realized she had let go of the drapes and was clad in nothing but a thong.*"Pervert!!!"*She yelled at him while quickly covering herself again.

"Wow....You have....Wow."Needless to say what he had seen had been very impressive and had left quite an impression on him."Pervert?"He sudden repeated in shock, it had finally registered to him."You're the one crawling around a battlefield halfnaked."He shot a glance in the direction he came from and then one in the direction he was heading."Alright, uhm thanks for earlier....I guess, anyways I gotta go so bye hentai (As in pervert) Lady."Without waiting for a response he rushed to continue his search for Annie.

A few minuts later​
Shin was about to walk around a corner when suddenly a blond flash apppeared, for a second there he was thinking that Hentai lady from before had returned but he had no time to think about this.A blade of some sorts was heading straight for his face and his instinct had given him no warning, with great speed he took out of his katana and managed to deflect the sword until it only gave him a shallow cut on his cheek.Not being on guard resulted in an unsteady balance and because of that he was knocked on his back.

He simply sat there for a while, breathing rapidly and audibly while his hands were trembling from the shock."Oh my Oda, I'm sorry Shin."Annie apologized immediately and dropped Hyporion before squatting down and checking whether Shin was okay or not, she inspected the cut on his cheek but that wasn't what worried her, what did was that Shin looked like he was about to have an heartattack."Are you okay fella?"

It took him a while to start breathing normally again though and to regain his composure."Ye-yeah."He stuttered."It's.....Just.....Well it wasn't that attack itself that shocked, what damn near gave me an heartattack was that I was suddenly attacked while my instinct would've normally warned me in situations like this."He wasn't sure of it but probably because he trusted Annie and therefor didn't see her as a threat, his instinct didn't activate. Plus that she didn't mean any direct harm to him .

"It's alright."He said upon accepting her hand as she helped him get up."You can make it up to me later, preferably in a lying down positi....."He suddenly trailed off when he noticed James and the condition he's in."Who's that?"


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 2, 2009)

"Ow...," Fluck groaned as Larissa fell on top of him. This was not the time to be fooling around, however, and both of the devil fruit users quickly got to their feet to face their powerful adversary. *"You two will face the same fate that James and his partner has met,"* Darver had stated...Larissa quickly realized that this meant that James had also defected from the Makaosu, and had paid the ultimate price for what he had chosen.

"Aura Kobushi!" Darver growled as he fired off a punch of solid aura towards Fluck. He was aware of Larissa's prowess in battle, but she was of no match for him. As for this unknown person, he had little idea of what he was capable of in combat, but from his movements it did not seem like he was even capable of dodging this simple blow. 

The punch flew true to its course, straight on for Fluck's head. Considering Fluck's general durability which was less than stellar, he would most likely be decapitated by such a forceful attack if he was ever hit. Thankfully, the surrounding area was all smashed up thanks to Darver's Aura Requiem and a big chunk of debris just happened to land in front of the punch. The rock exploded into countless small pieces as the punch decimated it, but Fluck remained unharmed thanks to this lucky shield.

"Holy fuck, this guy really is a monster," Fluck muttered quietly. Darver remained unfazed by this unexpected turn of events and quickly fired off a *'Triple Aura Kobushi'* which consisted of three punches instead of the standard one. That should be more than enough to finish off the unknown person, especially if he had not been able to react to the first attack.

A good number of the upper floors Jim Hawkins smashed through collapsed entirely from their earlier abuse and crashed down on the three combatants. The three fist-shaped bursts of aura were quickly snuffed out by the huge amounts of stone, and Darver was also under assault from the large amounts of rubble. Both Fluck and Larissa were in no danger despite the debris that was collapsing, as Fluck had already manipulated probability to exclude both of them from getting hit.

Fluck couldn't say the same for Darver, but if the few attacks he had shown were any indication, this would cause some minor wounds for him at most. The chaos man stared fixedly at the pile of rock and stone and waited for Darver to emerge from it, planning his next move in earnest.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2009)

_Wyaton_

Daran coughs out a small amount of blood while clutching his bloody midsection. "I'm impressed you can still fight, traitor. Too bad, had things ended differently Lord Fasola would gladly give you a position as his vassal." Daran never expected to be this badly injured, but for occassions like this, he had his den den mushi. 

Reaching to his den den mushi inside the pocket of his shorts, Daran began to send an S.O.S. to other intelligence agents in Wyaton.

"Do you fools realize just who you're messing with? It's not just that monster Darver that you should fear now... the wrath of powers far beyond your comprehension shall descend upon you all, and I tell you now, flee, flee to the seas, and never look back. Destruction shall follow you all wherever you go, for by attacking us, the the Crystal Lion shall devour you all!" 

After Daran's speech, a platoon of masked soldiers carrying katanas arrived behind Daran. 

"It appears I must live you now. Too bad, I wanted to finish you all off Dolphin Style." Daran sorus out of the battle, leaving his agents to finish off Annie and James

_Tori_

Rek's ship arrives quitely at a beach far from town in Tori. Before disembarking Rek tells everyone of his plan to reach Uno.

"Alright, once we get into town we split up into three groups. Group A, consisting of Elza and Cass, will cause havoc in the Uta section of town. " Jun unveils the map given to them by Commodore Redd, and points to the northeastern section of town. "This area contains an explosives facility, one that you two must destroy." Rek then points to a castle situated at the Southwest of town. "This is the governor's castle. Group B, consisting of Me, and Jun, will infiltrate the castle, and capture the governor. Once we have him, we'll be able to determine where Uno is. The governor will also be our key out of Tori, since Uno needs him as a puppet." While Rek was explaining, Cass raised her hand.

"Couldn't Uno just take control of Tori once you take the governor?" Rek smirks, not expecting Cass to ask something like that.

"Should Uno do that, he'll attract the full fury of the WG, allowing me to immiediately summon an Admiral, most likely Kizaru, to our location. Father has forbidden me on using my position as world noble to fight petty battle using Admirals, but if my foe is an enemy of the government, he wouldn't mind." Cass nods, understanding Rek's plan.

"Once we've flushed Uno out, I'll be able to talk some sense into him. If that fails, Matyr will shell the island while we retreat. The people will abandon Uno out of fear of a Buster Call, which our good friend Matyr excels at imitating quite well. If we somehow manage to capture Uno in the process, then we've won anyway. " Rek then points to the docks, situated Northwest of town.

"Ruru, I need you to destroy the Oni cannon. Uno can still use that weapon as leverage against us, and we need to insure that he loses all the cards in his hand." The old butler bows to Rek, signalling his willingness to go with the plan.

"Excellent. Everyone, let's go. Uno'll be waiting."


Underneath the sand, a ninja serving under Uno hears the entirety of Rek's plan. The assassin has a black den den mushi with him, used mainly for espionage. 

Inside a hidden base in Tori, Uno's warriors grin with anticipation. "Just as you predicted, Uno-sama. The enemy has come, and a world noble no less." The halberd-wielding woman said to Uno, who was holding a black den den mushi, sitting on a throne surrounded by his subordinates. "As always you are a step ahead of the foe, Uno-sama." The armored samurai tells his leader. Several more figures nod in agreement to the samurai and the woman.
"Yes, but we must be cautious. Our enemy is quite dangerous." Uno says to his subordinates. "Move out to the areas that I have designated for each of you to defend." Uno's subordinates bow to him, and then leave him to fight Rek and the others. "I have the upper hand in this battle, Du Mortis."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*
_Several minutes before Usagi and Kaya catch up with Flynn..._
Flynn glares at Trixie and then at his case of money. He strides towards her, "Give me my money Trix!" he says in a threatening voice. Trixie backs away towards the window while clutching the briefcase of 37 million beri tightly to her chest, "Flynn, please you don't you don't understand!" she pleads. 

Flynn's face becomes beet red as he boils with anger, "I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHAT HUH!? YOU FUCKING SHOT ME, STOLE MY BOAT, MY MONEY, YOU BETRAYED ME AND USAGI!!! AFTER EVERYTHING I DID FOR YOU!!"  He can still vividly remember when he first met her two years ago just before he had encountered Usagi. She was homeless and stole to survive. He took her in and showed her the ropes, taught her everything he knew, she had even taught him some things too, and then eventually their relationship had become something more. "You broke my heart Trix!" Flynn says in a hurt tone as he advances on her. 

Trixie inches her hand towards the window sill, "FLYNN THEY'RE GONNA KILL ME IF I DON'T DO THIS!" she yells in a panic. Flynn suddenly stops in his tracks, "What!?" but they never get to finish their conversation. 

"Now see here!" bellows the Moneychanger, rising from his desk, he draws a pistol out of the drawer of his desk and aims it at Flynn, "This is a reputable business and I'll not have some hooligans trampling all over it!!" he yells. Three guards advance behind him towards Flynn. The moneychanger presses the trigger of his pistol, Flynn moves his hand in a blur drawing a throwing knife from his belt and tossing it right into the muzzle of the gun. *BOOM!* The gun explodes in the man's hand and he snarls in pain. 

Suddenly the wall of the office starts shaking and explodes inwards, blowing a huge hole in the wall. Flynn is blasted off his feet and thrown over a desk hitting the floor with a thud. As he shakes the cobwebs out of his head, Flynn can hear weapons clashing and bloodcurdling screams. A head flies over the desk and lands in front of Flynn, its the moneychanger. His mouth and eyes wide open in a proclamation of eternal shock and horror. *BANG!* A loud gunshot rings out, "TRIXIE!" yells Flynn, he rolls over the desk and draws his remaining throwing knives. 

A man with shockingly bright red hair tied into a ponytail, wearing a gray trenchcoat stands over Trixie's body. The girl spasms on the floor with a gunshot wound in her stomach, gurgling blood. The man holds a strange gunblade kind of weapon at his side that Flynn has never seen before and he also holds the briefcase of money. "GODDAMN YOU!!" yells Flynn, he charges at the man but whoever he is, the fellow grins at Flynn and leaps out the hole in the wall with such speed that Flynn cannot even track him. 

Flynn kneels next to Trixie and clutches her tightly, so much blood he thinks, "Trixie..." Flynn mutters weakly but that's all he can say. Trixie looks up at Flynn, struggling to speak, "I'm...I'm sorry, the...they made me do it..." she says in a choked voice. "Don't talk save your strength!" Flynn exclaims. She smiles at Flynn and caresses his cheek with a trembling hand, "I...I...lov...." but she goes limp in his arms before she can finish her sentence. Just then Usagi bashes through the door soon followed by Kaya, they stare slack jawed at the carnage.

"Holy shit..." Kaya gasps, seeing the dead body of Trixie. She shakes her head and scans the crowd standing outside. "We've got to go!" She shouts. 
"Marines headed right at us!" She leaps nimbly out the window. 

Flynn doesn't even hear Kaya, all he can hear are Trixie's last words. He feels short of breath and all the world seems to move in slow motion. He can vaguely hear Usagi shouting at him that they have to leave but Flynn doesn't care anymore. It doesn't matter thinks Flynn, none of it matters anymore...Then Usagi grabs Flynn by the collar and rips him away from Trixie. They both leap to the street and run after Kaya, but Flynn just moves like a zombie, feeling totally numb. He can't even hear the gunshots being fired by the approaching Marines. 

"Usagi!" she shouts, sprinting towards the jail. "Flynn! Get out of here! Get to a safe place! I'll distract the marines and find you later!" Usagi nods, "Right, watch yourself!" he shouts at Kaya. Flynn doesn't even move and Usagi has to drag him away. 

They run into a blind alley and Flynn crumples to the ground. Usagi shakes Flynn's shoulders, "I know what you're feeling but you have to clear your head!" he tells the thief. Flynn looks up at Usagi blankly, *WHAM! * He punches the Panda in the jaw. "TRIXIE'S DEAD GODAMNIT!!" he yells at Usagi, "DEAD!!" 

Usagi takes no offense to the punch, knowing the pain that Flynn feels. Flynn stands up looking much more alert, his anger giving him focus, "I've gotta go!"  he exclaims and runs blindly back into the street. "WAIT!" yells Usagi, he chases after Flynn. Flynn knows exactly where he's going, to track down this bastard who killed Trixie and the first place to start is the seediest bar that he can find where the lowlifes and criminals are most likely to frequent.


----------



## herczeg (Feb 2, 2009)

From rooftop to rooftop, hiding in the shadows and lurking in the dark alleys Zooey made her way towards the Moose. 
The city eant crazy 'cos of the escape and from the looks of it some fool attacked one of the Mob's office as well. Yeah, and a thunderbolt killed some drunk bastard right in front it at the same time. 
The whole thing had a nasty smell. The whole town had a nasty smell. It was filled with chaos and destruction. The rampaging inmates were just the top of the iceberg. And the law enfrocment couldn't enforce the law. The highly trained marines were just a bunch of morons now, running around with guns. Exactly the kind that only makes the situation worse. 
Gangster, marines and pirates. This place was bad luck...

_ "Ahm tellin' ya there is ain't no bettah' opportuniti like that' _said an obviously incredibly important man hammering the bar with his fist _"Nothin' makes betah' profit like da good ol' chaos! Today we celebratin'! Your finest Joe an' like right now!"_
"Hai!" the one referred as Joe - big fat man, red head sweating like a horse - was the bartender of the Moose. He hurried towards the stairs to get his finest sake from the office.
He went straight to the safe where he kept it and reached  for the lock when *BANG! *the door slammed behind him. He turned around surprisingly swiftly for a man of his size, and sighed with relief when he found the room empty.
"Must have been the wind..." said a cold voice behind him and at the same time something sharp was pressed against his chin.
"Ahha" laughed Joe nervously "Zooey-chan. You maanaged to escape with the others?"
"Hey Joe, i'm glad to see you glad to see me" she circled the man, but kept the blade carefully where it belonged "I'm also glad to see you kept my gear altough it's not exactly 33. We are a few short here. Surprising eh?"
"Ahah,yeah surprising" the man's laugh was more like a whine now. The blade was pressed against him a bit harder  "The..they were more valuable pieces so i put them in the safe. To.. keep them safe. Ehm...from thieves..."
"Yeah you know a lot about them don't you" she waved with her blade and Joe turned back shaking and sweating to finish opening the lock. "Now about the other part of our agreement"
"The o... other part?" 
"Yes the other part. You know about the money. The money you got for my head."
"Oh that part... ehm..."
"Yeah that's what i tough..." Zooey picked up three missing blades and looked at Joe "Oh my... what am i to do with you now?"


With huge crash a man flew through one of the first floor windows of the Raging Moose and landed with a thump.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

*Wyaton...*
Annie points at James, "This is my kid brother, James," she tells Shin. James who can barely move at all, inclines his bloody face towards Shin, "Pleased to meet you," he says weakly, "What was that about my sister in a lying position?" he asks Shin before coughing in a fit. 

Annie staggers over to James with a worried face, "Ignore him he was dropped on his head one to many times by his mom when he was a baby," she says to James, trying to help him up with painful effort. 

From around the corner, 6 masked men wielding Katana zip into the hallway and make their way towards the trio. Annie's awareness goes off and she looks at Shin, "Well you couldn't sense me...but I hope that you can sense them!" she exclaims as the masked men turn the corner and charge. Annie picks up James Gunblade and stands at the ready but even at the best of times she's only average with a blade and whats more the girl looks like she's on her last legs, "I'll take the three on the left..." she mutters. 

Elsewhere Alain leaps to the rooftop of the palace, or rather whats left of it. Half of the place has been demolished, Alain whistles with awe at the sight, "This must be Darver's doing but who the hell could possibly stand up to him?" he wonders.  

Alain stretches out his senses, trying to pick up on the closest Devil Fruit powers, in his minds eye he sees a black void and in that void are bright lights that flicker brightly all around him. He sees a blue light, Setsuka he thinks with a grin. He can also see that Dragon kids light but he doesn't care about him for the moment. Then he picks up on Larissa's power which is close by, right at the edge of his copying limit. In his mind her power is like a flawless crystal, perfectly orderly and static but another power seems to intertwine with Larissa's power, its unfamiliar to Alain and he focuses on it but the light is all scrambled and hard to pinpoint. I can't mimic what I can't understand, thinks Alain and he tries to wrap his mind around this unfamiliar power, "Well if Larissa is order then..."

Suddenly Alain grins devilishly, "Hmmm....chaos," he muses. He had read about this rare Devil Fruit long ago. Suddenly Alain's eyes light up with energy as he runs over the probabilities, "Let's see where I can cause the most chaos," he says with a laugh. 
*
Fallgrand Island...*
Flynn raises down the streets of the chaotic island followed closely by Usagi who has his giant strawhat tucked low over his head to better blend in with the crowd. They had attempted to avoid Marine contact at all costs and it was quite easy to do so considering that on every other block inmates loot the stores, and generally going crazy through the streets. 

"Where are you going?" asks Usagi, out of the corner of his eye he sees man trying to grab a woman's purse. Without even breaking stride behind FLynn, Usagi extends his bamboo staff like a blur and blasts the mugger right through a shop window. Flynn doesn't answer for several seconds, his mind still keeps replaying that horrific moment over and over again. _Could I have done anything different, he thinks to himself, been faster, stronger, more clever? _

"I'm going to the most likely place where criminals and other lowlifes are apt to be!" Flynn finally answers. Usagi shakes his head, "You mean like all these convicts running around?" he asks. Flynn turns the corner, "No I mean like right there!" he hollers pointing at a bar, _The Raging Moose_. 

Flynn enters the bar and scans the room, juast as he suspected, a den of thieves if there ever was one, "OI! I'M LOOKING FOR RED HAIRED FELLA, IN A GRAY TRENCHCOAT, WHO WIELDS A GUNBLADE. SON OF A BITCH TOOK SOMETHING FROM ME! 1,000 BELI TO WHOEVER CAN GIVE ME CREDIBLE INFO!" Flynn shows the wad of cash, its all the money he has left.

From a window up above some guy lands on the street in a heap. Usagi sees the man fall and shakes his head disapprovingly, "Boy you know how to pick 'em..." he mumbles at Flynn.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island.....*

Kaya walks the streets cautiously. Usually it takes the marines a few hours to get descriptions and all that out, but you could never be too careful. She has to find Usagi and Flynn. They were in this together now, and to get out of it they needed to work together. She didn't know why, but for some reason she trusted the strange duo. It was almost like they hadincluded her in an unspoken contract. She knew, without a doubt, they wouldn't betray her now.

Or maybe that was just wishful thinking. _Well, no use putting it off, _ she thought to herself. _I need to find them._ "Excuse me?" she began asking. "Have you by any chance seen a panda walking around here?" After asking 4 or 5 people she finally got lucky.

"I certainly have," a woman said after Kaya asked her. "Saved me from a mugging, he did. Right helpful soul. He was headed that way," she said, pointing. "Towards the Raging Moose is my guess. Tell him thank you if you find him, will you now?"

"No problem ma'am," Kaya said, nodding, and headed for the bar. It was a shady looking place, a haven for theives and outlaws. _I'm not suprised they came here,_ Kaya thinks. _Flynn looks like he was born in a dump like this._ She walks cassualy into the bar, and sure enough, there's Flynn and Usagi. Flynn is going on about offering a reward for information on  man in a trenchcoat. Only person who didn't seem to be paying attention was a slender girl who seemed to be harrasing the bartender. Kaya slips over the bar, and purs herself a drink. _Ahhh..._ she thinks. _That really hits the spot._ She siddles up next to Flynn and Usagi. "Hey," she says, taking a sip of her drink. "What's up?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2009)

Flynn shoots Kaya an irritated look, how can she act so casually he thinks, it almost offends him, "Whats up? The sky is up but me I'm just trying to find the guy who killed Trixie!" he grabs a random glass of alcohol from the bartop and tosses it at a wall angrily, drawing several stares. 

Usagi looks apologetically at Kaya, "I'm sure he didn't mean to be so offensive, he just lost someone important is all," Usagi turns around and scans the crowd, "Also I think we should leave this island within the hour at most. Those Marines must've gotten a good look at us. There's bound to be a manhunt soon."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 2, 2009)

As the enemies charge at Annie, Shin, and James something crashes through the wall taking them all out. They all look at the figure hidden in the smoke cautiously, "Aw, my damn head..." A wary Tatsu says in Hybrid Point. 

He detransforms and holds his forehead. He then turns to see his crew mates and an unfamiliar face as well, "Annie! Shin! And...Guy I don't know!" He shouts, his face lighting up. 

After all that talk from the Archeologists about Annie and the others being dead he is elated to see two of his crew mates standing in front of him, "And if he lied about Annie being dead...then the rest of what he said couldn't have been true either!" He says smacking his fist into his open palm, finally putting the pieces together.

With Makoto-

The Speedster shoots around the island, through all of the destruction searching for some action for himself, "Where to go where to go." He runs up the side of a building and looks around at the half destroyed Wyaton. 

He smirks as he looks at Darver's position, and the condition it's in, "Looks like the boss is having plenty of fun, maybe I'll stop by." He shoots off the building and heads over to where he believes the most excitement is.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 2, 2009)

*With the* Galaxy Trio, Meteor-Man *Shin*, Vapor-Man *James and* Gravity-Girl *Annie*.

"Pleased to meet you," he says weakly, "What was that about my sister in a lying position?" he asks Shin before coughing in a fit. 

"Annie's brother eh?"He said, responding with a casual salute to James."Though drop the tough brother act, it's not that intimidating when you're looking like that."Annie helped him up and Shin took out the two medicine bottles he had with him."Here are some painkillers, the yellow ones are for headaches though but they make you feel a bit too lightheaded."He handed them over to James."They probably won't do you much good but it's better then nothing."

It wasn't long after this that six masked men appeared, each wielding a katana.Surprisingly enough Annie picked up that weird sword instead of using her revolvers, she must've lost them."I'll take the three on the left..."

"Nope, we're playing it different."Shin stepped forward, the Divine Dawn drawn."I'm playing Forward, you play Sweeper and stick close to your brother so that one of these creeps can't sneak up on him."Though It didn't come to his mind that Annie might've had no Football/Soccer knowledge.

A second later Tatsu burst in and Shin quickly motioned for him to join in."Alright, another offensive player."He said."We each take two."

With this tactic was that he and Tatsu would be drawing attention to themselves by going on the offensice and fight as many of them as possible while Annie stood between them and her brother. ."Mistral!"He exclaimed, he was a good few meters away from the masked man and aimed his sword at the group.The attack fired several sharp thrusts at the group and injured the two in front but the others managed to dodge it.The intended to split up in two groups, or so it seemed, since two swarmed Shin while the others continued on.

By getting close to him they gave him little chance to use anymore of his flashy attacks, he was locked in a close range battle with the three of them. They worked quite well together and attacked in a specific way.First the first slashed, stepped aside then the second would, stepped aside....Etc.
He needed to cut the numbers down quick so he used another special technique, one that would only work with the element of surprise.

"Gregale!"He slashed at one random member of the masked duo, both hands on his blade and the Divine Dawn clashed against his opponent's Katana.Shin smirked as he let the attack run his course, an air traveling slash left the blade upon the moment the blades clashed, though it could not cut steel and so there was a gap in the middle of the attack.

From this range the masked swordsman couldn't dodge and fell down after a rain of blood poured down on him and Shin, the masked man was dead right away.The other one made sure to be watch out for this attack though but Shin didn't intend to take it easy from now on."Levanter"He started spinning rapidly, deflecting attacks and forcing him to jump back.The spinning Shin unleashed several air slashes that sped towards his opponent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*

"Whats up? The sky is up but me I'm just trying to find the guy who killed Trixie!" he grabs a random glass of alcohol from the bartop and tosses it at a wall angrily, drawing several stares. 

Usagi looks apologetically at Kaya, "I'm sure he didn't mean to be so offensive, he just lost someone important is all," Usagi turns around and scans the crowd, "Also I think we should leave this island within the hour at most. Those Marines must've gotten a good look at us. There's bound to be a manhunt soon."

_Lost someone important?_ Kaya thinks. _Weird. Flynn doesn't look like the person to get in a serious relationship._

"Probably," she says to Usagi. "But something tells me Flynn isn't leaving until he finds out who killed his girlfriend." She takes another sip of her drink and looks around. "I'll give us a couple hours at most, maybe 2 or 3. The jailbreak hels us immensly," She says, meantally patting herself on the back. "They'll be busy rounding up the escaped convicts before they can get to us." She looks at Flynn. "So whatever you're gonna do here, do it quick. Unless you want to spend the rest of you're life looking at the inside of a cell. It sucks, and I speak from experiance. I really don't want to spend forever in there."


*With Kent...*

"Uhg," Kent groans as he hits the mast. He gets back to his feet and studies his new opponent. _Fast,_ he thinks. _Probably faster than me, even with soru. That isn't good. I need to end this before he wears me down._ "Soru!" He shouts, streaking forward. 

"Too slow kid!" Daniels laughs as he hits him hard in the stomach. "Can't catch me like that!" Kent skids out of range, snarling.

"Damn it," he says to himself. "I guess now is as good a time as any..." He unatches the weights around his wrists and ankles. "Ahhh.." He says, flexing his muscles. "Now I can move! Soru!" He shouts. He's nearly twice as fast as before and manages to catch Daniels by suprise, giving him a swift  uppercut to the stomach. "Thats right! Feel the burn, baby!"

*With Jorma...*

Jorma continues launching various pellets at Brill, but to little effect. Nothing seems to get close enough to do any damage, and Jorma can't stop moving, or Brill will butcher him with his cleavers.

"Shining Sun Pellet!" Jorma shouts, shielding his eyes. There's a flash, and Jorma uses Brill's momentary blindness to streak down a hall and catch his breath. "I can't touch this guy," he mutters to himself, panting heavily. He really _is_ untouchable. Once he stops them, my exploding peelts don't have enough force to detonate, so they;re useless. I can't even recover my pellets because he keeps driving me back with those cleavers of his. How in hell am I supposed to beat this guy?""


----------



## herczeg (Feb 2, 2009)

Zooey looked through the broken window at Joe's unconscious body, while she adjusted her blades. She was in that prison for three weeks and without her weapons she felt naked. Totally out of place. 
As a matter of fact everything seemed out of place lately.
Then she examined the crowd down there and that few marines who ran toward the docks. The streets seemed a bit calmer now. Looked like the marines finally got some control back. Probably like an hour 'till it becomes unsafe for her. Tops. 
She watched a monk enter the bar and turned around to leave. Some guy, started shouting, and deamanding earlier. It was like the most stupid thing one can do at a place like this but lucky for her. Makes escape a lot easier. 

On her way outside the safe catched her eyes. She stepped to it and after a second hesitation she took the sake. Best on the blues they say. Downstairs somehow noone noticed her, and she didn't mind that at all. 
She looked around and saw the not so unconscious Joe, finishing off a bottle of boose. After the first shock of surprise she walked to him.
"Sorry ab..."
"Not a word more Miss Zooey." oh it's 'Miss' now thought Zooey "I disrespected our agreement and i payed for it." he gazed at something behind the bar showing his back to Zooey as he talked "I live in this world and i understand it's rules." 
"None of these gentlemen" he said finally facing Zooey and nodding towards the folks in the room "would have act differently."
"Are you saying "Zooey jumped up, reached forward and grabbed the bartenders shirt pulling him closer.  Their eyes were just a few inches away. "that i'm like these scum?!"
Then after a few seconds she relaxed her muscles and picked up a bottle instead, letting the man go.
"Dammit Joe... Dammit... How will i get off this island now?"
"Our agreement was, that i give you up to the marines and keep half of the boun..." 
A crash cut off their conversation. Zooey turned quickly to see what happened, but it was just some bloke throwing a glass against the wall. Next to the guy there was the monk she saw to enter earlier. He drank sake like the pros and talked to a skinny girl. Funny, Zooey could have swore that under the robe and strawhat there was a panda. Only matter of time 'till she starts to see red hair and onigiri.  She sighed with relief, but then froze instantly in the next moment.
"It's your fault really" said the bartender pressing a gun against her back "You shouldn't have trust people you don't know. Then it's your fault again for not leaving this island yet. I think i will collect your bounty again. Dead or alive, what do you say, Zooey-chan?"
"I say this island starts to get on my nerves..."


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 2, 2009)

-With De, Liz, Tew, Ali, Henry, and Melissa-

"Your old friends would really do that for us Liz?" Tew asked.

"Of course." Tew slammed his head against the table, "Are you alright?"

"Now I won't get to build a catapult." Tew cried. Liz ran over and choked him by squeezing her hands around his neck and shaking them back and fourth. 

"I got through all of the trouble of finding out how to get to Sky Island and you're worried about making a catapult!?"

"S-s-s-o-o-ry"

"You're damn right your sorry!" She let go, "And don't ask how I kenw you al were going either. I just used my lady intuition."

-With Jimi and Kara-

"Look, Kara just let me explain myself." Jimi begged. They were back at the hotel in Kara's room."

"If I don't forgive you, which I won't, will you leave me alone?"

"Yes."

"Go on."

"First about Boston. I was in Carlton, not long after you left for here and I was taking a walk and I saw him. I asked him what he was doing there and he told me we were being hunted. I though he was bluffing at first, but then some extremely powerful; opponent attacked both of us at the same time."

"Turner?"

"I think so. He had the power to regenerate. I don't think it was a fruit, a power like that has chromose written all over it. After we KO'd him, we both got off the island and he convinced me to take him to his base, where I got the hammer. I also met with De, Freddy, and the mermaid there. Do you believe me?"

"Why did you take Boston where he wanted to go?"

"He told me where the old crew is." Kara's eyes lighted up.

-With Freddy and Gonzalez-

They were at the sea. The two were saying their last goodbyes.

"Are you sure I can't persuade you to come to Sky Island?"

"No Freddy Teddy. THe sky is no place for a mermaid like me."

"Are you sure about that? I mean, there's sky water that's like swimming in a cloud up there. And there's all sorts of exotic sky fish for you to swim with, oh and you can eat them because they wouldn't be your friends."

"You're right! It'll be like swimming in a cloud! That sounds wonderful! Thank you Freddy Teddy!" Gonzalez gave Freddy a kiss on the lips, "The sky sounds like the perfect place to be!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2009)

*With Kent...*

"All right kid..." Daniels says, grimacing. "So you got a lucky shot...but it won't happen again!" He blurs forward with impossible speed, and Kent just manages to roll away.

"Soru!" Kent shoots forwards, kicking wildly. Daniels flips rolls, ducks and dodges, making all of Kent's attacks miss. 

"Untouchable combo!" Daniles shotts forward, grabbing Kent by the collar and flinging him upwards. He leaps off the mast and grabs Kent in mid air, hurling him down to the deck. Kent hits with a loud thud, but spins away before Daniels can finish him off. 

"YA!" He shouts, launching kicks ,punches, and even headbutts at Daniels, but all of them miss. "Die, fucking piece of shit!" He leaps into the air and spin kicks Daniels, but it hardly slows the pirate captain down.

"Untouchable combo 2!" Daniels sprints forward at Kent, then ducks sideways in a blur of movement. He spin kicks Kent's legs out from under him, then deals a swift kick to his stomach. He grabs Kent by the head and slams him into the deck. "Give it up kid!" He laughs. "You're a nice work out, but you're no real threat."

"Really?" Kent asks. "Hybrid point." He shifts into his hulking weretiger form. "Soru." Now he's even faster, dodging and attacking daniels left and right. "Tigers barrage!" Kent shots, launching a ridiculous number of punches at Daniels. "Take this!" He whips his tail and Daniels, causing his leg to buckle. Seeing his chance, Kent charges in again, intent on finishing this.

"Untouchable Combo 3!" Daniels screams, chokeslamming Kent into a wall. He Punches Kent repeatedly in the gut, and finishes with an elbow slam to Kent's face. Kent collapses to the ground.

"It's over," Daniels says, coughing up a bit of blood. "You lost."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2009)

Bolt Vs Leo- 

"GRA!!" Leo slashes at Bolt. "I'm going to end this fast." Bolt flips backward. "SHUT UP! I'LL SLAUGHTER YOU AND THAT BASTARD CAPTAIN!! HE TOOK ISMAL!!" Tears rushed down Leo's face. "Ah, Okama." Bolt blinked. "SO WHAT IF I'M OKAMA!?!?!?!?!" Leo continued his maddened rage. "So, This guy LIKED that guy..."

Bolt nodded. "Oh well. I can't be bothered." He looked down. "I'm going all out." Bolt spins his sai. "Sakura storm!" He vanishes and cuts leo's panda suit, cuasing blood to fall the ground. "GRUAH!" Leo growled and dropped to a knee. "Twilight tulip!" He turns around, spins his Sai and lunges forward, stabbing them into Leo's back.

"GRUAH!!!" Bolt jumps back. "Wallflower whip!" He uses the back of his Sai to hit Leo over the head. "Guah..." Leo falls to the ground. "You have one major problem. You're beeing far too emotional." Bolt teased, acting superior. "You.. Bastard.." Leo stands up. "Not enough?" Bolt grinned. "PIERCING PETAL!" Bolt charged forward to stab leo. 

"URGH!" He's grabbed by his neck before he can make it. "You.. Think that pethetic attack can stop me!?" Leo begins to tighten his grip cuasing Bolt to drop his Sai. "Hybrid Mode." Leo's panda suit began to tear and fur formed over his body. "Neko Neko No Mi, Model. Siamese Cat." He transformed into a half man half siamese cat. 

If it weren't for being chokes, bolt would be singing. We are siamese if you please. "DIE!" Leo dropped Bolt, Grabbed his arm and threw him across the land. "DAMN!" Bolt hit the ground and skipped across it like a stone across water. "JUST DIE!!!!" Leo growled.

With Belle-

She finally got Eve near Rex. "BOLT!!" she screamed. "Wait." Rex and Jinta speak. "Bolt will be fine."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 2, 2009)

James vs Michael-

Michael kept speeding past James over and over again, dealing more damage each time. James doesn't even attempt to dodge the attacks, he just watches, "You've figured out there's no way you can win huh? Now die!" He goes as fast as he can and charges directly at James, in attempt to finish.

Suddenly he stops right in front of a smiling James, "I've got you all figured out." He says, with his blade firmly piercing Michael's shoulder. "You're not that fast, I can keep up with your speeds now and react in time."

Michael quickly roles backwards, holding his shoulder, "I don't believe this...Fine! I'll go all out and finish you!" He says, rolling into a ball. He grows wheels all around him and begins to roll them, "This is it!!!" He shouts and all of the spiked boomerangs that he has equipted pop out, making him a spiked wheel of death.

"Spiked Wheel of Death!" He shouts, and all of the spectators sweat drop for some unknown reason, "I've already told you! I've figured you all out!" He says drawing his blades one at a time, "Fine...Monkey Point." 

He places one of his blades in his tail and holds the other two in his hands, "Santoryuu..." He readies himself as Michael takes off at blazing speeds. He holds his two swords up in the air and then lifts the third one with his tail, causing all three of them to touch.

"Monkey...!" He says pushing forward, meeting Michael mid way in the battle field. The two stand back to back, Michael back in his normal form. James sheaths his swords, "Chop." He says as three deep cuts form on the Wing. Blood spurts out of each of the cuts and he falls to the ground, "I-Impossible..." Are his last words as he passes out, 

"Lets see Roronora Zolo do that!" All of the observers sweat drop, *"It's ZORO!"* 

With the original Three Unnamed Pirates + James-

One of the opponents swing down at the detransformed Tatsu but he quickly grows scales around his right arm and blocks the attack. He lifts his knee and slams it into the man's gut. He shouts out in pain as the scale covered knee makes contact, "That ass hole actually taught me something, still glad I fried him though."

He kicks the first man out of the way and moves onto his next opponent. He shoots out a half hearted, "Dragon's Flame!"  Which the man cuts through. However he is suprised to meet the Dragon Man in Hybrid Point who stabs his claws right through his chest as he finishes dealing with Tatsu's fire attack.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2009)

With Ra and Jason-

"GUH!" Ra rolls backwards. "Hup!" Jason jumps into the air and raises his blade. "DIE RA!" He begins a downward stab. "SHUT UP ANT!" Before Jason hits the ground, Ra punches his gut and knocks him back.

With Bolt and Leo-

"Damn." Bolt wiped some blood from his mouth and stood up. "IT'S TIME TO DIE YOU PIECE OF-" Leo stopped moving. "Gu...auh..." He falls down, Spear in his back, and twelve arrows. "You owe us." Belle smirks. "huff.. Huff..." Eve coughs and rips the spear out of Leo's back. "You can pay me back... by taking my crows nest duty..." she coughs. "Let's go watch Jason's fight..." 

With Ra and Jason-

"Damn it." Jason's mask shatters and he stands up. "There is the limit of species!" Ra laughs. "A Human will never surpass a merman!" He continues to laugh. "Luffy." Jason smirks. "Didn't arlong get his ass handed to him by luffy?" Ra's eye began to twitch. "I'm..More powerful then that.. shitty arlong!!!!!!!" 

Ra grows into the sky. "Struck a nerve did i." Jason removes another strength mask. "Then, How about we get this over with Ra." Jason begins a charge and readies his blade. "BRING IT YOU PATHETIC HU-" Before he can finish, He's hit in the face. "Speed and strength." Jason smirks, a cheetah mask hanging on his belt.

"D..Damn..." Ra stands up. "The barrier of-" He was cut off, Another fist slammed into his face. "The barrier of species. Is nonexistent." Jason comments. He continues to throw punches, Hitting Ra's Jaw, His chest knocking him slightly into the air then slashing his chest, Stomach everywhere. 

"You... Damn... Human..." Ra stands up slowly. "I'll murder you!" He shouts. "This fight doesn't involve just me." Jason stands alone. "GUH!" An arrow is shot into his back, exploding. "It's more then just a single man Vs a Merman." SLAM! A guitar hits his back. "It's about my crew." SLASH! a sword cuts him. "It's about their aid." Two sai stab into his back. "We fight together." 

Finally, a spear is stabbed into his back and pulled out. "Goodby Ra." Jason pulls his arm back and delivers one final punch to Ra's face. Knocking him out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2009)

_Skirmish at Tori; Cass vs. Tengu_

Cass and Elza run through the streets of in the middle of the night. Their path was dimly lit, but the light of the full moon was illumination enough for their trek.

"We're here." Cass says as she and Elza arrive in front of a large archway that bore the name 'Uta'. 

"Alright then, let's go and blow up the place!" Elza yells, but before she takes a step near the Uta section Cass blocks her way.

"There's a sniper close by. Don't move."  Cass aims her handgun at one of the houses and fires. Nothing seems to happen, until 5 arrows fly at them in rapid speeds. Elza blocks the barrage by scorching the arrows, protecting Cass as well.

"Elza! Fly to the factory and blow the place up now! I'll handle this!" Another barrage of arrows fly, but are intercepted by a single bullet from Cass. 

"You sure you can handle this?" Elza asks. "I can easily burn the entire place down you know." 

"Rek said to only burn the factory. There might be innocent people inside the other houses, so don't. Just aim for the factory, I'll cover you." Another arrow flies at them, but is dodged easily. "Go!" Elza nods, and flies to the factory.

"And as for you..." Cass hides her handgun and whips out a bigger handgun hidden inside her black cloak. "You're going down!" Another arrow fires again, but Cass dodges the shot and counters with one of her own. The bullet she uses in her larger handgun is fired with greater force, breaking the wooden walls of one of the buildings at Uta, piercing through it and destroying several more walls.

"That's a strong gun you have there, foreigner." A man appears on top one of the old roofs at Uta. He wore a bright red kimono, yellow bracers on his arms and had a crow mask that covered most of his face, except for his mouth. He had a black ponytail, similar to Rek's but shorter. He wielded an ornate longbow, and carried a quiver of arrows on his back.

"It looks like I, Tengu, have to get serious against you, foreigner."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2009)

*With Kent...*

"It's over," Daniels says, coughing up a bit of blood. "You lost." Kent shrivels up, back to human point, and lays still. "This just goes to show," he says, walking back to his private quarters, "you can't beat the untouchable Jack Daniels." He laughs.

"Sor...soru." Kent's beaten and battered body shoots forward, spinning around Daniels in a low crouch.

"What the fuck?"

"Tiger's combo." Kent kicks Daniels into the air by the gut, spinnig around behind him in mid air. He twists, kicking him in the stomach, and pushes off of him.

"What...what?" Daniels stutters, eyes widening in fear. Daniels is a veteran, and he knows that Kent is the one in control now. 

"Hybrid Point." With the added weight, Kent drops like a rock, slamming both feet into Daniels' gut. He reaches around, grabbing the pirate leader by the back of the neck, and slings him over his head, slamming him into the deck of the boat.

"How...how?" Daniels asks, unable to move. Kent doesn't answer, but grabs him by the throat and throws him overboard. Then he collapses, and the world goes black.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*
A brown haired Marine in a long white officers coat strides across the second floor office of the Moneychangers exchange. He had only just recently arrived on Fallgrand Island a day ago in pursuit of a certain fellow but it looks like he was too late. The Marine wears an immaculate black suit with gray pinstripes under his coat and wears sunglasses. Across his right eye is a vertical scar and strapped across his back is a long and heavy looking Nodachi sword. If one were to take a closer look at this particular sword you would see that it is not just any sword, but one of the 21 great Ō Wazamono grade swords of the world. 

He scans the blasted office and the dismembered body parts with a calculating appraisal, and nods. Finally he looks down at the cold and pale body of Trixie, her eyes are still wide open, and strangely there is a trace of a smile on her face. The Marine stares at her wordlessly for several seconds, then frowns. He kneels down and gently closes her eyes with his gloved right hand and examines her gunshot wound, "Talk to me..." he mutters.  Five minutes later he walks out of the exchange towards a squad of Marines, they all salute him. "Commander what did you find out?" asks an Ensign. 

"Don't worry about what I found out," replies the Commander, "What I want is to speak with these three fellows who caused much of the damage here. Eyewitness reports say that there was a male, a female, and a.....giant Panda, correct?" he asks. The Ensign nods, "Yes sir a giant Panda, that talked, we're not sure if was a man in a suit or a Panda Zoan user."

"Regardless a giant Panda shouldn't be too hard to find even amidst this chaos. Fan out and make this your highest priority," he orders. "But sir what about the escaped prisoners? The base Commander ordered that we should round them all up first." asks the Ensign. "Well I'm countermanding those orders," replies the Commander in a clipped voice, "I don't care about your prisoner problem, I care about finding these three immediately, do you understand!?" The Marines all nod and fan out. Meanwhile the Marine Commander lights a cigarette and takes a long drag, "Time to hunt," he mutters to himself then walks casually down an alleyway.

Back in_ The Raging Moose_, Flynn works the crowd trying to get any shred of workable leads. At the bar, Usagi rubs the underside of his furry chin in contemplation, trying to figure out their next move. He knows very well that Flynn won't leave until he finds whoever this man is that killed Trixie, and Usagi also knows that he won't desert Flynn even if an Admiral shows up looking for them, he will fight by Flynn's side no matter what. _I owe him that much at least_ thinks Usagi. 

As he considers his next move, the Panda notices a man press up the barrel of a gun up to girls back. "Now that's just not fair..." mumbles Usagi. He gulps back an entire bottle of Sake in one go and belches, then suddenly Usagi throws the sake bottle like a bullet at the gun toting man's head. *CRASH!* The bottle smashes into the side of his head and the man crumples to the floor. Usagi tips his strawhat to the girl and grabs another bottle of alcohol to drink.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*

"Wow," Kaya says, laughing, as Usagi saves a girl with a sake bottle. "You don't do things halfway, do you?" She looks around the bar for something interesting.

_Think Kaya,_ she says to herself. _The pieces are all there. All you have to do is put them together. Trixie, the man Flynn's looking for, the bad feeling you got, the specialized buyers...they're all woven together._ She frowns, taking another sip of beer. _The answer's out there...I can sense it._ She thinks. _Just on the tip, out where I can't reach. This is so frustrating!_ She slams he hand against the table.

"Marines!" Someone shouts. "Headed this way!"

*With Jorma...*

"I've got you now Kid!" Brill yells, laughing insanely as he swipes his cleavers at Jorma. "There's no escape!" Jorma rolls backwards, firing off pellet after pellet, but to no effect. He just can't hit Brill.

"Fire pellet!"

"No good!" Brill giggles, kicking Jorma hard in the leg.  Jorma bucles, and barely manages to get away, leaving a long cut down his arm. 

"Gotta Finish this!" he shouts. "Seastone pellet!" As soon as the pellet is released, spikes pop out of every part of it, an an attempt to latch itself on to the Devil Fruit user. Brill manages to dodge it, though barely.

"Need to do better than that! Hahahahaha!" Brill screams, attacking Jorma without relent. 

"Hah , hah, hah," Jorma pants, reaching desperately for another pellet. He freezes as he realizes he doesn't have any left. "NO!"

"Out of Pellets kid?" Brill sneers as he kicks him hard in the chest. Jorma sprawls to the ground, reachinf around wildly inside his pack. He finds a small, built in compartment housing a single pellet. It's all black, with a skull and crossbones on it. Jorma grins, knocks it, aims, and fires. 

"Hairtrigger pellet!" The pellet drops uselessly to the ground as Brill's DF ability takes effect...and explodes, enveloping Brill in a swarm of fire.

"NO!" Shouts Brill, looking down in shock at his burning body. "HOW?"

"Hairtrigger pellet." Jorma says, panting. "I have to keep it in it's own little compartment to avoid it accidently detonating as I run around." He gets up, and walks away as Brill screams. A group of terrified fodder pirates scampers out of his way, apparently forgetting he's out of pellets. 

"Quick!" One of them shouts. "Abandon ship! Activate Plan Last Reasort!"

_Plan last resort?_ Jorma thinks. "Kent!" He runs over to the beaten body of his friend. "You're still alive...so you won!" He picks up Kent  and begins to sprint for The Wave Skimmer, stopping to puck up the seastone chains on the way. "Might come in handy..." He mutters, boarding the small skiff. As he sails away, he hears a voice broadcasting via den den mushi. It says:

"This is Captain Atula of _The Noble's Dream._ We have been Attacked by Pirates, request immediate assistance. I repeat, attacked by pirates, identified as Kent and Jorma..." The voice trails off.

"Oh no..." Jorma thinks as they speed away.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 3, 2009)

Darver vs Fluck and Larissa
As the debris began to fall down upon Darver, Darver raised his arm and the air to the stones. Aura began to appear around the stones as they began to slow down and come to a complete halt in midair.  *"Douteki Aura!"* Darver commanded as he now had complete control over the stones.

This happened to be his new technique that he had been developing. Kinetic- like control over inanimate objects with his aura. Darver waved his arm towards Larissa and Fluck, giving order for the stones to fly over to them. The stones began to move but then they froze and the aura around them dispersed. All of the rubble began to fall down on top of Darver. 

The pile of rubble on top of Darver didn't budge for a moment. Then, *BOOM*, all of the rubble was knocked away as Darver rose up to his feet. *"Damnit, I still haven't mastered the douteki aura."* Darver said. 

Aura began to surround Darver's fist as he jumped up high into the air and came crashing down to the ground. *"Aura shockwave!"* Darver bellowed as he hit the ground with his fist, causing a crater and a shockwave of aura headed straight for Larissa and Fluck.


----------



## herczeg (Feb 3, 2009)

*CRASH! *The empty bottle broke into hundreds of little pieces as the man fell on the ground. The monk tiped his hat to Zooey and picked up anoher bottle. Zooey looked back at the finally unconscious Joe, then picked up her rucksack and quickly walked out of the bar. 

She picked a random street and just hurried forward staring down and getting lost in her own thoughts. She was so upset she didn't even watched where she headed, and she completly forgot she was still an escaped prisoner. It wasn't just the incident before. It started way before that. Way before she arrived to this island. Her whole life seemed out of place. All she did was chasing the cold trail of some guy, always being god knows how many steps behind him. And for what? She used to know. She used to hope. She remembered the question she wanted to ask form him. But now, it somehow looked stupid. Asking the the question... Then what? He answers it? He solves your problems? He gives meaning of your life? Purpose? Wake up girl!

"Regardless a giant Panda shouldn't be too hard to find even amidst this chaos. Fan out and make this your highest priority," a sturdy voice tore Zooey out of her thoughts She looked around nervously and spotted the marines. Her blood froze immedietly. She readied every muscle in her body to run.  
"But sir what about the escaped prisoners? The base Commander ordered that we should round them all up first." 
"Well I'm countermanding those orders, I don't care about your prisoner problem, I care about finding these three immediately, do you understand!?"
It took a few seconds until Zooey complately understood the last part "I don't care about the prisoners." She watched as the marines left sighed with relief and then kept walking forward. She didn't know who was those three but the poor bastards had a commander hunting them. Those three... The two words made her uneasy. Those three... Those three... Giant panda...
*"Oh crap!"* she turned around and ran.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*

"Marines headed this way!" Someone shouts.

"Of course!" Kaya says, throwing her hands up in exasperation. "Thanks a lot Oda!" She says sarcastically, looking around for Flynn. He's in the corner, talking to some creep. 

"1000," Flynn says in a firm tone. 

"2000," the man counters, sneering. "Or no deal."

"We don't have time for this!" Kaya shouts, grabbing the man by the collar. "Listen, bub. You have 5 seconds to tell that man what he needs to know. If you haven't told him in 5 seconds, your fat ass is going out the fucking window," She snarls. "Got it?" The man looks at her in pure terror.

"He's-he's called Torran. Works for The Or-The Orginization. Pretty high up there. Proffesional hitman."

"The Oranization?" Kaya asks. "What the fuck is that?"

"They-they're a mob on this island. Lot's o' other islands too. They run in trade. Black market stuff, y'know? Illegal weapons, slaves, that kind of thing." The man is sweating buckets and has nearly shaken himself out of his chair. P-Please don't hurt me," he whines. 

"Torran!" Kaya snaps. "Where can we find him?"

"The Orginization has a small outpost outside the village. They'll kill anyone who comes near it without an appointment."

"Where can I get an apointment?"

"The bank. They have contacts at the bank... dear Oda, please don't hurt me!"

Trash," Kaya spits as she throws the man to the floor. "C'mon Flynn. C'mon Usagi. We need to get out of here, fast." They sprint out of the bar, headed for the bank. Around halfway there, 
they run across the girl Usagi saved at the bar, followed by several marines. 

"There they are!" A marine shouts. "Get them!"

"Shiiiiiit....." Kaya says. "Let's go!" She grabs the other girl's hand, pulling her along as the 4 of them sprint off in a different direction.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 3, 2009)

On Landmark Island.

The people run out of caves and buildings, out from underground. "WE'RE FREE!!! FREE!!!" Everyone cheers and shouts. Rex turns to Jinta and grins. "That be how powerful he's becom." The people all rushed the little tree pirates, they hugged them. They cried thanking them for what they did. Bolt and James sucked up the attention, while Belle was a bit more modest. 

A few hours later, Most the little tree pirates are at the docks. "We've got all the supplies." Belle walks out of the storage room. "We're all set everywhere else." Bolt and James report. "We just be missin Cap." Rex sits on a box and tunes his guitar. "Where's Eve?" James asks. "She's in the womens cabin Resting." 

Belle looks back at the main cabin. "She's been acting strangely." She thinks. "Oi! Where's Jason!" Bolt shouts to Rex "He's talkin to an old friend." Rex lowers his head and grins. "Leave em be for now." He begins tuning his guitar again, breaking a string. "Damn." Rex sighs and a string begins to come out of his finger.

Somewhere, On a hill of the island. Jinta sits on a rock, looking at a cross. "You didn't burry him at home?" Jason places his hand on the old mans shoulder. "Ah?" Jinta looks up and smiles. "He wanted to be burried here. So that he could see the day when Ra fell." He then looked at the Cross. "Michael Doogood." He sighed. "That kid.. Was just like his mother." Jinta shakes his head.

"Neither of them took after you huh Jin." Jason sits on the grass next to him. "It's better that way." Jinta laughs. "But look at you, A nice bounty, a real pirate. On your way to the grandline i suppose?" He laughed. "We'll find one piece." Jason doesn't blink, he just looks at the cross. "I wish i could tell him, I didn't remember a thing he taught me about boats."

Jason chuckled. "Yeah, you were never good at those things. I remember when i tried to teach you and you called the deck the cabin." He laughed. "Well." Jason stepped up and placed his hand on Jinta's shoulder again. "I think my crews waited long enough." Behind him, Belle, Rex, Jason, Bolt. They all were standing at a far hill shouting and waving.

"Ive found a good crew Jinta. And it will only continue to grow." He looks out at sea. "And i'll continue to move forward as if the Ghost of michal is trying to catch me." He smiles and turns around, Adjusting his hat. "If you want to join my crew Jinta. Send me a letter." He turned back and waved. "I'll surpass your old crew and my fathers." 

Jason made his way back to his crew. Bolt smacked him, Belle yelled at Bolt, Jason tried to fight Bolt and Rex simply laughed and played his Guitar. "It's a strange crew." Jinta smiled watching him leave. "But, You've done well Jason..." He sighed and sat back down. "I know, you'll make it further then i did."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 3, 2009)

Marine HQ Sea Port Town-North Blue​​
Ranald looked at his cane, the idea that he conceived was brilliant. He smiled widely as he bent down and picked up a stone. Standing from the chair he looks at the tree to the left. With a well aimed heave he knocks a  limb off the tree. Walking over he picks the stick up. Raising his head he closes his eyes. As he dose a picture forms in his head of a small short sword. Ranald thinks: subject analyzed, material identified. Density, weight, and mass found. In his hand a red glow envelopes the wooden stick as a red wire frame of a sword etches over it. The wakizashi is pulled into reality as Ranald opens his eyes. After he looks to his hand, tears form in his eyes as he looks it over. Hew takes a couple steps back and decides to see if his creation can survive with out him. He then tosses it toward the tree. The from of the wakizashi seems stable until it hits the tree. But with a cracking sound the sword around the stick disintegrates as it hits the bark of the tree.

Not deterred by this event Ranald walks back over to the tree and picks the stick back up.  “Almost their eh? Well I’m not through here by a long run ya hear? I will master ya, and soon I’ll not even need this stick.” Ranald proclaims as he grips the stick in his hand. The same red glow surrounds the stick again as the wakizashi  rematerialized. Far above Timothy  is so wowed that he flings the window open and sticks his head out. “I knew you could do it Ranald!” He exclaims with joy.  Ranald is startled, he almost drops the sword as he looks to where the shouting is coming from. James smiles as he looks over to Timothy. “Why don’t you go and help him spare Timmy.” He says as he gives Timothy a little shove. Already hanging half way out the window Timothy has no where to go but down. Ranald turns his head as Timothy hits the ground hard.  Ranald slightly turns back as he opens his eyes. He sees Timothy propped up on his shoulders as his left leg twitched. But in what can only be described as a miracle he jumps with his shoulders and lands on his feet. With his left list clenched and held out he proclaimed. “I’m here to spar Ranald.” 

Ranald smiled at the proclamation as he released his power on the  limb. After it turns back to wood he breaks it in half and slides it in his belt near the small of his back.  “If ya say so lad. Be warned though. I’ll not go easy on ya. Nor will I use mah power unless ya force me t’.” Ranald falls into a fighting stance as Timothy flicks his nose with his right hand, he then falls into a fighting stance.   

Aboard the Dark Nation-South Blue​​
 “Where to now Captain? Jurgen ask as he walks toward the door. Victor props his head on his right hand. He looks over the many paintings in his quarters as he contemplated the answer.  “North, we’ll follow the coast to the next town, their well get more provisions. I never planned on having a living person as part of my crew so we need some more. We’ll also burn the town to the ground in the process.” Victor said with a yawn. Jurgen chuckled as he  shook his head  Aye Sir, I’ll get us on our way.” Jurgen said as he turned the door knob. As he exited Victor stood and walked over to one of his many paintings. Pulling a white handkerchief he knocks the dust from the surface and frame.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 3, 2009)

-With Kara and Jimi-

The two were walking back to the bar to tell everyone they were both going.

"By the way Jimi, remember how you used to own a dumpster?"

"What do you mean "used?"" He responded, putting empathizes on the "used."

"Well, it's not yours anymore."

"What!? That's my home. I'll kill whoever owns it."

"Freddy."

"Freddy?"

"Freddy. And while we're on the topic, he fought someone who looked exactly like you. That's when he got it."

-In the bar-

Everyone was there but Kara and Jimi. They were all eating, drinking, and being merry, because that night was their last night not in the sky.

*Show me the way to home!* Everyone sang, *I'm tired and I want to bed! I had a little drink about an hour ago, and it went right to my head! Wherever I may roam, on land or sea or foam! You will always hear me singing this song! Show me the way to go home!* Toasts were made and beer was spilled everywhere. It was a real party. Then Jimi and Kara arrived and they were sober no longer.

-With Waffle-

-Day 30, end of training-

Waffle was prepared to leave everyone. It was the toughest month of his life, but it was well worth it. He was ready to face Virginia. But more importantly, ready to face the Grand Line. He said his goodbyes to everyone and went back to the last island he was at before his training.

After weeks of sailing, he made it there and went strait to the hospital. He walked in and his old doctor saw him.

Hey! She walked up to him then *slap!* What was that for!? *slap!* Hey! *slap!*

"Where were you?" She asked.

Gone. *slap!*


----------



## koguryo (Feb 4, 2009)

-With "Hunter" on Wyaton

"Hunter" was casually walking around Wyaton with his swords on his back.  "Hunter" looked at his surroundings and began to walk towards an area where he heard gunshots and metal clashing on metal.  "Hunter" got closer to the sounds and raised an eybrow, "Oh?"

-With the "Nonki"

The "Nonki" crew looked around and saw that they have been surrounded.

Paegun: "Well........"
Joseph: "This sucks."
Sooyoung: "Seriously there's something wrong with this crew."
Hana: "My first mission ends with this."
Jae-Sung: "Well it can't possibly get any wo-"
Everyone: *"Don't say it!!!!"*

Sook and the other prominent Pirates walked in front of the "Nonki" group and spoke in unison, *"Captain, it's been a while."*

The "Nonki" group looked behind them and looked pissed.  Eric was clutching his fists, "You......."

"Surprised?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

"What the hells the meaning of this!?" Joseph shouts. "It's simple." The man steps up to the Crew. "I'm the captain of the Draken Pirate fleet." Alexander Drake smiles at Joseph. "You.. You became a marine to steal secrets for your crew!?" Eric is about to attack but Joseph holds him back. "Don't. We're outnumbered." 

Drake chuckles. "That's not true, for both statements. But allow me to start with the latter." He clears his throat. "You are outskilled and outmanned." He smiles. "And i became a marine before i became a pirate. I used my families possition in the marines to form a crew of only the best pirates." He places his hands around two of his men.

"Because i knew the marine schedual, I could manipulate it and have my men attack an island with little to no marine power." He removed his hands and then turns around. "But, I've gotten tired of being a marine, I'm going to join my crew. It's where i truly belong." He begins to walk off. "And the Nonki crew, Will have been erased by the pirates of this island." 

He laughs. "But don't worry, You will all be heroes of the marines. A small crew who took on impossible odds just to enforce the marine laws." A man wearing a white shirt and brown pants hands Drake a hat and a sword. Drake places them on his head and rips off his marine uniform. Revealing a very pirate looking outfit. "Don't hold back. Not a single percent." He grins to his men.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2009)

Rek and Jun ran through the streets, trying to reach the castle as fast as possible.

They stop when they reach the back of the castle. The two plan on entering the complex by scaling the castle and breaking through a window."Rek, I must ask you something."

"Very well."

"What do you want from Uno?" Rek smirks. He knew someone was bound to ask him this question.

"A tablet. Uno possesses a tablet from Nihon that I desire greatly. I've sent several letters to him before asking for it, but he simply would not give it to me. He left me no choise but to use force."

Jun sighs. It should've been apparent for her that Rek would go through all this trouble to topple a revolutionary simply for another old tablet.

"And here I thought you genuinely cared for the troubled people at Ika." She said sarcastically. Chuckling, Rek pulls out 2 hooks attached to two separate pieces of rope. 

"Shall we climb?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2009)

*Garrick vs Half Giant Farooz...*
Even while Lt. Clemens and Ensign Prince are taking care of the revolt on Evermore back at the castle in a much more "civilized manner," Captain Zan Garrick on the other hand has no clue that a truce is being brokered and as far as he's concerned its all out war. 

Farooz had just kicked the Marine Captain into a hillside like a soccer ball. As Garrick sits under a pile of rubble he curses under his breath, "Stupid fuckin' Half giant half retard..." 

*BERU! BERU! BERU! * 

Garricks wrist den den mushi rings rapidly, "BAH! I have no time for conversation!" he exclaims. *BLAM!* and he punches his way out of the rubble with his right brass knuckled fist. 

Back at the royal castle of Evermore, a weary Clemens slams her fist on a table, "Dammit he's not responding...someone get me V or Hawthorne on the line!"  

Meanwhile Garrick flies out of the broken in hillside and lands on his feet. *"OH YOU WANT PLAY MORE SOCCER HUH LITTLE GUY?"* asks the half giant Farooz. "I'LL SHOW YOU LITTLE GUY!" Garrick bellows at Farooz. The giant runs towards Garrick like a soccer player and kicks at Garrick with his right leg. Garrick holds his ground and grasps Farooz massive foot (Which is as big as Garrick himself) as it kicks at him. *BABLAM!* Garrick slides backwards leaving skidmarks in the ground as he tries to hold back Farooz' foot. 

*BERU! BERU! BERU!*

"BAH SHUT UP YOU STUPID SNAIL!!" yells Garrick at the denden mushi. Garrick's neck muscles strain as he tries to stop Farooz in his tracks and he yells in anger. Suddenly he stops Farooz' forward momentum, the giant has a shocked look on his face at being stopped so suddenly and Garrick laughs, "GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!" 

Garrick lifts Farooz' foot up into the air and throws the giant backwards. Farooz lands unceremoniously on his back with a thud causing the earth to tremble around him. Garrick leaps high into the air and over the Giant's head and raises his arms high into the air as he propels towards his foe, *"MEGATON FIST!" * He slams both his fists right into Farooz' face creating a bone crunching shockwave. Farooz nose shatters and what little teeth he has left (he only has five) fly out of his mouth.

Garrick stands triumphantly over Farooz' face and raises up his fists again to finish the deal. "CAPTAIN!" hollers a voice. Garrick spins his head around, "Huh! Corona?" he asks but it isn't Petty Officer Corona. A bloody and bruised Lt. Hawthorne appears over the hill with two Marines, "CAPTAIN STOP A TRUCE HAS BEEN BROKERED BACK AT THE PALACE!!" he yells at Garrick. 

Instead of being happy Garrick scowls, "WHAT!!?!?" he exclaims, "A TRUCE!?!?!" he says truce as if the word is anathema to him as it should be to any true warrior. Farooz smiles at Garrick with a dazed and smashed face, *"NOW WE BE FRIENDS HUH LITTLE GUY?"* he asks. 

Garrick glares at Farooz, "YOU'RE NOT MY FRIEND YOU'RE A CASUALTY OF WAR!" * WHAM!* Garrick blasts both his fists over Farooz' face totally knocking him out. Garrick jumps off of Farooz face and glares at Hawthorne, "Where's V?" he asks him. Hawthorne shrugs, "Apparently V had the same thoughts about a truce as you did. Uhhh...he's still back in the rebel bunker, letting off some steam I think," Hawthorne responds, which is translation for many throats being slit as they speak.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2009)

*With Kent and Jorma...*

"So what now?"Kent asked, looking up at the stars. "Where are we headed?"

"We've most likely got a bounty on our heads now." Jorma replied calmly. He had been working fervently to re-stock his pellet supply, as well as create new ones. "Not only that, but that little skirmish turned us around nearly completely. We're headed for Fallgrand Island now."

*BERU! BERU! BERU!*

"Stupid old man..." Kent muttered as he slammed the den den mushi. "What?"

"BAH! Is that how you're going to answer your superior? I ought to have you whipped..."

"You must have one hell of a long whip, 'cause I sure don't think you're close enough for a normal one to work."

"BAH!" The old man's voice comes out of the tiny snail creature. "Insolence! No matter, it will only make what I am about to teach you all the sweeter...."

"What?" Kent asked, perking up. "A new form?" The old man chuckled.

"Yes, It's about time. Listen closely, for Kami-e is more difficult than soru...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*
At the only bank on the island a short and portly fellow with balding hair and a pencil thin mustache grips a briefcase in his right hand. He wears thick framed glasses and across his suit jacket is a tag that says, _Dudley Morris, Assistant Bank Manager. _

"Hehe...look what Saint Oda has dropped at our doorstep!" Dudley exclaims at another fellow who sits behind a desk, "How much?" he asks. 

"37 Million Beri," replies the portly banker, "Though the man who delivered it creeped me the hell out, a real weirdo ya know!"  
_
Elswhere..._
"We have to get to this Bank!" exclaims Flynn he shakes his head in annoyance at yet more unwanted Marine, "But first we have to lose these fools!"  Flynn stops in his tracks and grabs a gray pellet from within his coat and throws it in the path of the oncoming Marines that explodes, *"SMOKE BOMB!"* he yells as a thick cloud of smoke engulfs the entire street between them and the Marines. 

Up on a nearby rooftop the Marine Commander watches silently, he won't make his move yet because he senses that these four criminals want what he wants....him, he thinks. And he'll follow his hunch for now and just trail them see where they end up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island, the bank...*

"37 Million Beri," replies the portly banker, "Though the man who delivered it creeped me the hell out, a real weirdo ya know!" 

*BERU! BERU! BERU!* Dudley looks fearfully over towards the den den mushi in the corner. 

"That's the special line," he whispers. "It's the boss."

"Then answer it!" The other man says, though he too is shaking. Tentatively, Dudley answers the den den mushi. A voice slides out, strange and not quite human. It was talking slowly, it's pronunciation perfect, though it was still difficult to uderstand. 

*"Dudley..."* The voice says.

"Ye-...Yes sir?"

*"I trust everything went according to plan?"*

"O-Of course sir. There was no trouble. No trouble at all. Easy as pie. Easy as-"

*"Silence. How much was made?"* 

"37 million, sir."

*"Excellent. Remember, our control of Fallgrand must remain absolute. And any failures there will be your responsibility."* Dudley gulped.

"Y-yes sir. Of course sir. Nothings gonna get by me. I-"

*"Silence."* Then connection is severed.

*With Kaya...*

*"SMOKE BOMB!"* Flynn shouts as a cloud of smoke engulfs the enemy. 

"C'mon!" Kaya shouts, sprinting down a street. "You!" she says, pointing to the new girl. "What's the quickest way to the bank?" The girl points, and Kaya speeds off in that direction. Pedestrians scatter as the four fugitives hurtle towards the bank. "Usagi!" Kaya shouts desperately, pointing at the huge doors of the bank. "Can you open those?"


----------



## herczeg (Feb 4, 2009)

Zooey ran as fast to the Moose as her legs let her.
She slowed down and reached out to open the door when suddenly the panda, and the other two darted out knocking Zooey down.

"There they are!" a couple marine yelled a hundred yards behind "Get them!"
"Shiiiiiit....." shouted the skinny girl "Let's go!" She grabbed the Zooey's hand,  pulling her up and along as the panda bowed apologizing and then the four of them sprinted off in a different direction.
"Wait! They aren't chasing me!" tried to shout Zooey "Stop dragging me you crazy biaaaaa----!!!" marines showed up before them.
"Which way?!" looked around the crazy biaaaa---- hastly.
"The harbor! We gotta get off...!"
"We have to get to this Bank!" shouted the boy "But first we have to lose these fools!" 
He pulled out from within his coat something that looked like a grey marble. *"SMOKE BOMB!"* yelled as a thick cloud of smoke engulfed the entire street between them and the Marines. 

"C'mon!" shouted the girl still not letting go of Zooey's hand as they ran down on a different street. "You!"  she said stopping suddenly, turning back, and pointing at her. "Ow!" moaned Zooey as she bumped into her chest. "What's the quickest way to the bank?" 

Zooey was just about to shout and complain to the girl but then she catched the boy's look. His eyes were full of anger. So instead she just stood siletnly, rubbed her nose and pointed towards a huge building about half mile from them. They galopped there, and the crazy chick started to examine the walls. It was like a fortress. "Usagi!" shouted after a while desperately, pointing at the huge doors of the bank. "Can you open those?"
"I can give it a try, but i'm not promising anything." he handed his hat and bamboo to the girl next to him and bowed to the door like to an enemy.
"Wait!" stopped him Zooey "Don't just rush in like idiots. You better look around first." 
"We have no time for that!" snapped at them suddenly the boy "Usagi, the door!"
"Wait, are you came all this way to die like a moron, or you actually want to accomplish anything?"
Zooey sighed and looked in his eyes "Look go around the building that way and look for alternate entrances. We go this way" she pointed behind her.

"Are you crazy?!!"  shouted into the girls's face a minute later. They were in the dark alley,behind the building "There's a commander on this island looking for ya! If you waste one more minute, you are dead for sure!" 
"Feel free to leave then." said the boy coldly appearing in the other end of the alley. 
"Ya, don't you said the marines ain't chasing you?"
"They do now thank you very much."
"I deeply apologize for that" interrupted the panda "but my friend has business to attend, and so we can't leave until we visited this Bank."
Zooey looked at the bear than looked at the girl, and finally at the boy.

"You are crazy." she said, but now with a lot different tone. _But people can't expect any less from pirates_ she tought. And she couldn't help but wonder, which kind of pirates were they. Even though deep down she already knew the answer. 
"Fine. Let's go." She was calm again now.
The boy sighed and walked towards the other end of the alley, back to the front door.
The girl giggled and followed him.
"Thank you very much" said the panda bowing and went after the other two.  

Pretty much that's how it started. Zooey's second adventure. In a stinking alley, covered with dirt and sweat, chased by marines. But isn't like this how every one of them starts?

_
--Not far from them on the rooftops of the city--_

The marine smiles - no, smirks as he mutters to himself. "That's... certainly interresting."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2009)

Somewhere in the grandline- 

"It's unbalanced." Gordo looks at a sunrise over the ocean. "the red and blue are off." He squints. "Even the waves are imbalanced." He shakes his head and begins rowing his boat. "I cannot balance the waves." He sighs. "Falgala Haska Isle is twenty miles from here." He narrows his eyes. He can see the island and he can see one important thing. "The grass to dirt is imbalanced." He sighs. "The worlds become far too imbalnced. 

With The little tree pirates-

"Where's Eve?" The little tree pirates had set sail already, But Jason was still recovering. "She's in the womens cabin." Belle comments. "She's sleeping right now though." Jason nods. "I understand I'll be in my cabin if anything comes up." He climbs down the latter to his room and goes to open his droor, But ends up blackened thanks to a bolt of electricity. "I think the egg hatched." He shouts to the crew.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 4, 2009)

-With De and Liz-

They were heading over to her friends' house. They needed to see when they had to leave. Liz was explaining a few things to De while they walked.

"What we're going to take up there is the knock-up stream. It is created by a huge underwater cave that fills with gas. Then after a while, there's too much and it explodes, causing a knock-up stream."

Sounds like your temper. Liz's eye twitched.

"I'll pretend I didn't hear that. Anyways, there are 5 a month and the one we're taking happen s to be today."

They saw two figures running at them it was Liz's friends, "Hey boys!" She yelled.

"Dane! Don't kill me, but we missed the knock-up stream!" One of them said.

"WHAT!?"

"We miscalculated when it was going to happen. Minutes ago we found the mistake. Please forgive us."

"I swear! You two always screw me over like this! Every time! I try to go to Sky Island, but no, you didn't do this or you forgot about that! I gave you two months to get your shit together and still you screw-up!? You know how I get when 'm mad!"

"Sorry!"

-About a month later-

Finally everything was perfect and they were ready to go into the sky.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 4, 2009)

Darver vs Fluck and LarissaThe aura shockwave Darver just created rushes towards Fluck and Larissa, leaving a powerful quake in its wake. Fluck and Larissa take the full blunt of the attack with nowhere to run or hide. They were knucked a fair distance by the shockwave.

The duo began to get back to their feets as Darver began walking up to them. *"Your ends are here."* Darver said. *Aura quick-st-* CHAOTIC PROBABILITY! Fluck interupted as he bellowed his attack. Darver was beggining to move by his aura quick step but he then tripped, thanks to chaotic probability. 

_"CONSTANT STATE!"_ Larissa commanded as Darver was frozen for a second. When he became stable again, Larissa was behind him, re-sheathing her sword. A long slash appeared across Darver's chest. The team attack had worked.

Darver knelt down on his knee for a moment. Large amounts of aura began to surround his entire body. The sheer force of the aura was knocking Larissa back a bit. Darver then fully stood up.

*"ENOUGH!"* Darver yelled, sending a strong shockwave knocking Fluck and Larissa in opposite directions. Darver was displaying emotion like he never had before. *"I'm done toying around with weaklings. This ends now!" Aura quick-step!"* 

An illusionary copy of Darver was left behind as he appeared above Fluck, high in the air. aura surrounded his fist as he began punching, sending a barrage of aura fist at Fluck from above. *"Rapid aura Kobushi!"* The attacks connected and caused a giant dust cloud to form around Fluck. How much damage the attack caused was unknown. 

Darver then turned around and started walking towards Larissa. *"Now to deal with you, traitor."* 

Darver fired off an aura kobushi at Larissa but she reluctantly dodged at the last second and charged at him with her sword drawn. _"You no longer have control over me!"_ She said as she slashed. Darver held out his left arm and said *"Supreme aura goei!"*Aura surrounded his arm and became dense, providing a strong armor around his arm. The sword his his arm and was sent flying out of Larissa's hand from the impact.

Darver grabbed Larissa by the neck and held her up to his face. *"Foolish girl, no one defies me!"* Darver angrily said as he slammed Larissa into the ground, creatig a crater. He then held her back up to his face. Aura was gathering around his right arm as he proceeded to punch her.

*"Aura kobushi!"* Darver punched Larissa with an aura punch. She was hit by Darver's actual fist and sent flying by the aura fist. She flew threw the walls of the castle and ended up on the other side.

Meanwhile...
Anglora walked down the horizon of the street to wear Hawkins squad was positioned at. She was sporting her marine outfit and looked quite good in it. 

She approached the squad and put her hands on her hips standing proudly. *"I'm Marine HQ Captain Anglora Hunra!"* She said with confidense to the marines, whom she hoped she could persuade.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2009)

Alright,"Kaya said as they came back around to the front. "So how do we get in? We don't have much longer before the marines catch up to us."

"There's a window right up there,"the strange girl said calmly. "I'll climb to it, slip in, and unlock the door." She immediately began scaling the wall with the help of several blades she had hidden somewhere on her body. Kaya watched, and suddenly it seemed as if she were watching someone else...a small boy, with white hair and strange purple eyes scale a similar building in much the same way...but she shook her head and blinked the tears back. _Prince is dead now,_ she thought quietly. _Let him rest._ She only had to wait for a few minuets before the strange girl cracked open the doors. They slipped in, and looked around at the chaos around them.

All the normal workers wer gone, through a different entrance or something, but guards were quickly filing down the stairs. Kaya lept at 2 of them. Kicking and spinning gracefull out of reach. Out of the corner of her eys, she could see everyone else taking guards of their own, each fighting in a distinctly different way. She swung around a guard and quickly disabled him with a few quick nerve jabs, and pressed on. She soon entered a room with a desk, and sitting behind the desk was a short, fat man with a nametag acorss his chest.

"Really," he said, leaning back in his chair. "If you wanted an appointment, all you had to do was ask."


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 4, 2009)

V dodged the rebel's finger as it slammed into the stone wall, making cracks appear everywhere.  "Hihihi... Simply by reading this book I can learn rokushi instantly.  Soru!" The man appeared in a blur behind V, his eyes trained on the book.  "Shigan!" The man's finger shot out once more at the back of V's head.  

V leaped out of the way and rolled on the ground.  He was breathing heavily from the damage he had suffered from the man's ability to learn rokushi in an instant.  A knife was in each of hands.  "A book like that would enable me slaughter most pirates on this side of the Grand Line." V threw his knives at the rebel general.   

"Soru!" The man disappeared once more.  But after all of his sorus, V knew exactly where he was.  V whipped around and his knife was about to slice the man's throat when the man spoke up again.  "Tekkai!" V's knife bent out of shape when it struck the rebel's neck.  "My name is Rencar.  I have The Mysterious Book of Rokushi, written by The Good Fishman and Geron Locker, Captain of the Grand Park! Hihihihihi." 

"You're a pathetic amateur who only rose through the ranks due to that book.  You are not ready to kill a man.  But I am.  That is why I shall kill you today, and when I'm done you'll thank me for it." Rencar took a step back.  "Ah? This book has taught me the secret arts of Rokushi! Black Bart himself learned from this uhhnnn..." V removed the knife from Rencar's stomach and kicked him to the ground.  "If you could fight, you have been able to react to that stab."  

_Several minutes later..._ 

Rencar lay dead on the ground, the contents of his stomach lying all over his torn body.  V skimmed through the book Rencar was reading.  Most of it was covered in blood, but one readable page caught his eye: _The Knives of the Gemini Forges_ V tore the page out and kept it for further reference when his denden mushi rang.  V picked up and listened for several seconds before his hand crushed the denden mushi.  "If I can't kill rebels, I'll kill marines..." V said as he headed over to the surviving squad members.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2009)

James throws away the medicine bottles that Shin had given him, "I'm fine..."  he mutters in reply then coughs up blood in a fit and he slumps to the floor.  

"Don't be so stubborn," Annie tells James. As the masked attackers rush at them, Shin and Tatsu intercept them. Annie examines the Gunblade, there is a trigger but she sees no barrel or ammunition loader, "Does this wackadoo sword shoot anything?" she asks him.  James shakes his head and chuckles, "C'mon now you know I didn't inherit any gunnery talents from Mom or Dad. That model doesn't shoot bullets anyway," he answers her.

"Greeeeaaat, what kind of an abomination is this weapon..." Annie mutters. "Think fast!" James yells. A masked attacker breaks past both Shin and Tatsu towards Annie, "I see him!" yells Annie. *CLANG! * The masked man and Annie clash swords, Katana versus Gunblade. They exchange sword strokes and the man puts Annie on the backstep, causing her to block furiously. The only thing that keeps her in the fight is her awareness which predicts the strikes at the last second but only just barely.

"Put your weight on your front foot, keep your left guard up!" James yells at Annie, he can't stand to just sit by while his sister fights.  "HEY DON'T BE A BACKSEAT SWORDSMAN!" Annie yells at James as she ducks the masked man's swinging Katana, "I'm a gunslinger not a Barbarian!"

Suddenly a second masked attacker appears behind Annie out of nowhere and stabs at her, "BEHIND YOU!" yells James. Annie is already well ahead of James warning as she cartwheels to the side and the masked mans blade sweeps an inch past her body but the first attacker coordinates his attack with his compatriot and kicks Annie to the ground as she cartwheels. Even with her awareness Annie still isn't fast enough to compensate for two different attacks at the same time. She hits the ground on her back and the Gunblade flies out of her hands sliding across the stone floor. 

Annie leaps back to her feet but its too late as one of the attackers stabs at her face, the blade an inch from Annie's face but with alarming speed James Gunblade blocks the katana's path effortlessly. James stands to the side, looking very tired but he shakes his head at the masked man, "Go away," James walks past him casually with Hyperion down at his side and then he walks past the second masked attacker to the opposite end of the hallway. Both attackers look at each other mystified that James has not attacked yet but he already has. Suddenly both their heads slide off their necks and fall to the floor.

Jame falls to his knees, "And that's how you use a Gunblade..." he tells Annie. Annie shrugs, "Showoff!" she helps James up and looks at Shin and Tatsu who have also finished things on their end. 

"Let's get the hell out of here," she says in a tired voice. 

Back on the Infinite, Marcks helps Jessie aboard and MJ takes her to the medical cabin, "Make room for more MJ!" exclaims Marcks and he gets the ship ready to sail.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 4, 2009)

-With De's group-

Finally, they made it to the knock-up steam and were in the White Sea.

"We're here! I'm here! I've waited my whole life for this!!" Liz screamed. Her dream had come true, she was on Sky Island.

'Thanks to your brilliant navigating skills." Tew said and winked at her.

*We~~~ are in the Sky~~~!! Drikin' our drinks until we cry~~~!!* De, Melissa, and Ali sang, *They said it didn't exist, but we continued to persist! And now we're sailing high~~!*

Next verse!

*We don't know it. All of us improving the same thing at the same thing was a miriacle.* Everyone else responded.

Gonzalez dove in the water and went for a swim immediately. It was like a dream. It was like she was swimming in air. It was unreal.

"Well I'll be, we're in the Sky. This is something else." Jimi commented to whoever would listen.

"This isn't just something else," Henry responded, "This is beyond imagination."

"This is paradise, buddies." Freddy said.

"This will be a great vacation and stress relief." Kara decided to comment.

Gonzalez then surfaced. She was fighting off a giant Sky Creature with her fish-fu, but it was too big and for some reason, she couldn't fight at her best. She jumped back onto the ship. The Sky creature tried to do the same but was stopped by Tew.

"Tew Cut!" What Tew attempted to do was cut up the Sky Creature into pieces that spelled his name, but it didn't work. The fish still persisted. De then jumped up with his sword-chucks in his hands.

Sound Acceleration: Rotary Slash! De tried to cut the fish but couldn't either. Right before the fish landed Freddy with a kick, and Kimi simultaneously with a punch blew the fish away.

Everyone who fought the fish was panting and resting on the floor of the ship.

"Oxygen must be scarce up here. No wonder why we're not fighting at our best. I doubt the water isn't what it's like down in the blue sea either. We'll get used to it soon enough."

-Later-

Eventually they found themselves near a gate. They sailed through it but then was stopped by and old angel.

"Are you here for sight seeing or for fighting?" She asked everyone.

Woah an angel! I didn't think we'd see them here!

"What did you expect!?' Melissa yelled as she jumped-up and hit him over the head.

"Somehow, I thought they would be prettier and younger. This makes me sad." Ali said.

"They don't all look like that!" Melissa once again yelled as she hit him over the head.

"Actually, it doesn't matter why you're here. If you want to go up, each person must pay a 1 billion extol fee. That's the law." She said this as she took pictures of everyone.

"Do you mind if we're broke? Maybe you can make an exception." Henry asked her.

"Damn right she better make an exception!" Liz yelled, "I didn't wait this long for nothing! Let us through old lady!"

"You can go up. I just want to know your intentions."

"It's not to fight. That doesn't mean we might still fight though." Liz said to her.

"9 people. right?" A huge shrimp materialized under the ship. It latched on., "That's White Sea's special 'Speedy Shrimp." The old lady said. Nothing else was said before the shrimp took off.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 5, 2009)

-With "Hunter" on Wyaton

"Oh.  I sense a strong presence here.  I haven't had a good fight since I took this from its owner."

"Hunter" took off the 'Dragon' Sword from his back and clutched the hilt of the large sword with both of his hands.

"Time for some fun, now where do I find it?"

-The "Nonki"

The Crew looked at each other still in a small state of shock.  Suddenly some of the Pirates started to rush the "Nonki" crew.  Dr. Nightfall lunged at Sooyoung with two syringes filled with unknown liquids, but Paegun headed him off and they both jumped away.  Sooyoung tried to follow Paegun and Dr. Nightfall but was cut off by Heinz Clef who had two Bows(the things used to play violins, cellos, etc.)  Jae-Sung was met by the Pirate Crew's Cabin Boy, Mr. Scrub who has a large steel squeegee.  Besides staring down prominent members from the Pirate Crew, each Marine was also surrounded by at least 8 fodder Pirates each.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2009)

Falgala Haska Isle. It's as it sounds, A smaller island in the grandline. It holds only four hundred islanders. Most of whom work for the Falgala Family. Before they took owner ship, it was known as "Haska Isle" A peacful, if rather low tech, island. the people lived in mud and straw huts. They farmed peacefully. Pirates didn't bother with this island. They ignored it, "The world would praise you if you wiped them out!" Pirates mocked.

So the island stood forgotten by those who travel the grandline. due to low population and no elected leader, Even the marines ignore this place. Because of this, the Falgala family swooped in and took over easily. They are a family of nobles, or rather Ex-nobles. Disowned by their father, Two brothers and two sisters took their servants to this place. They wish to do what no one has done in years, build a kingdom from scratch. 

The people of the island are forced to do what the Falgala say. Forced to work, forced to work till they die. That is what this island has become. The once beautiful flat farmland, destroyed. Replaced with a wall and four towers. Each houses one of the Falgala. "I see." Gordo comments and stands up from a bar in Falgala. "Then, The island is imballanced." a man sitting next to him seems rather confused with the wording.

"Uh.. I guess you cou-" Before he could finish, Gordo was out the door and heading towards the towers. "OI!!! WAIT!!! YOU'LL BE KILLED!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

Annie supports James on her right shoulder back to the ship followed by Shin and Tatsu. She looks at her brother feeling quite happy for some reason. Maybe its that sense of completeness thinks Annie, fulfilling an old promise. They reach the castle walls and look for a way to exit. 

"You're gonna like our ship James," Annie tells her brother James. Then she looks At Shin, "You can even teach Shin how to be a proper swordsman now," she remarks, sticking her tongue out at Shin. James shrugs, "I'd like to find dad really, its been so long..." he replies. 

"OH BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! LET'S HAVE SOME FUN!!" yells a familiar voice. Suddenly a whip grabs the heavily injured James by the foot and drags him into the air slamming him onto his head. Alain stands on the high castle wall and leaps to the ground in front of the Unnamed Crew, grinning from ear to ear but there is something different about him, his eyes pulsate with some kind of energy. 

Annie runs towards James, "WHY COULDN'T I SENSE YOU!!?!?!" she hollers, her awareness didn't even so much as register Alain's presence. 

Alain laughs, "Chaos is a bitch isn't it!" he replies mockingly. He is channeling Fluck's powers and can feel the power of probability at his fingertips. Alain stares at Tatsu, "Round 2 punkass!" and then he glares at Shin who to his immense surprise is still alive, "So my girl Setsuka didn't kill you huh? Well I'll correct her mistake!" 

Alain first mimcs Tatsu's hybrid point and then concentrates furiously as he focuses on Fluck who is at the edge of his range, the air around him radiates with power... 

*"ENTRYOSHPERE!"* he commands, creating a bubble of focused chaos and bad luck around the Pirates. 

*"DRAGON WHIP!"* yells Alain as he belches a streaming whip of flame and swings it at Shin.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 5, 2009)

-With De's group-

They winded around, went upside down, and traveled through twists and turns all at his speed. Finally when it was over, Sky Island was in sight.

*It's amazing!* Everyone yelled. They were all anxious to relax in a dream world. However, it wasn't long until this thought was shattered. As they sailed closer, they could see a large group. As they sailed even closer, they could tell they were fighting.

"De." Tew said.

I'm on it." He amplified the sound so that the whole ship could hear what was going on.

"What Berets regroup and fall back! We can't ein. There's too many of them!" Someone ordered.

"Ha fool! When will you understand? This is our island now. You're useless! There ain't no law anymore. Take a look around Skypeia. It's nothin' but my boys doin' whatever they want!" Some miscreant yelled over to the White Beret.

"Wrong! As long as we're still here and Gan Fall is still the leader, and the natives are still fighting, we'll never lose."

De's ship was almost at shore. Everyone decided to help the White Berets. They didn't seem like bad guys.

"Ha! Gan Fall ain't nothin'! He's livin' 'cuz' our leada' let him live! Uhhh." His back was slashed up and he fell to the ground. Tew had jumped off the ship onto land and liced him up.

He was surrounded by around 40 fodder. He kept his rapier ready. He looked around and struck one to the left of him with an unnamed slash then went back to where he was standing all in a flash. Someone fired a bullet at him, but he dodged it with minimal movement. Then Freddy and Liz got into the action. Freddy split into 3 and started kicking butt. Liz started to dance ballet style as she cut people with her scythe and sai-dagger. A large group turned to face them but that was a bad idea.

"Don't turn your back on your enemy." Tew said, then cut the backs of a whole row of them.

"I guess it's time to try this new weapon Tew made me." Henry said, while still on the ship. It was a crude looking weapon. Merely a revolver with a seashell that blew air attached to the side, connected so that it made the part that held the bulets spin very fast. He fired it and 6 bullets came out automatically. Six people fell to the ground. He reloaded and 6 mire people fell.

Now their numbers were falling. Maybe 15 of them left. They were all clumped together, now surrounded by their attackers. De decided to end it.

Sound bomb." A low pitched sound that was louder then 50 cannons being fired at the same time originated toward the cewnter of the group. It sent all of them flying and knocked them out. De used his powers to protect the ears of everyone who wasn't target to the attack.

"Heso!" The one White Beret yelled, "It's been a long while since we've had friendly blue sea visitors. My name is Lt. Hills."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

*Evermore...*
The rebel war had finally ended. The newly crowned King Gavin III had managed to convince the remaining rebel leaders to put down their arms, promising them that all the money and resources that had been selfishly hoarded by his father Elias would be redistributed back to the people.  

Thousands of citizens cheer through the streets of the capital chanting, *"YES WE CAN! YES WE CAN!"* 

"BAH! Fuck you all and your goddamn halfassed slogans!" bellows Garrick as he strides through the streets towards the castle. This truce business just rubs him the wrong way. Since when do Marines promote peace!? he thinks furiously, its a betrayal of our very principles. 

"CLEMENS AND THAT NO NAME PUNK PRINCE BETTER HAVE A GOOD EXPLANATION FOR THIS PEACE!!" he yells as he bashes through the huge double doors of the castle entrance.

Meanwhile up in Gavin's bedroom, Clemens slides out of the King's bed and puts her uniform back on. Gavin just lays back staring up at the ceiling with a goofy smile on his face. "Will you marry me?" he asks her. Clemens laughs as she buttons her shirt, why do men always say that to her when she sleeps with them for the first time,"Not likely," she replies, "But when you're at the Council of Kings make sure to tell the officials there about this heroic Marine officer named Beverly Clemens who saved your life and fought for freedom!" she says with a sly grin. 

Gavin chuckles, "Joe was right you really are a she devil," he tells her. Clemens shrugs, "I just know how to use my talents to their fullest," and make friends in high places she thinks. Clemens forms a mirror in the wall of Gavin's room and winks at him before she exits, "Remember you owe me sweet King," she says to Gavin before walking into the mirror. 

Garrick appears in the throne room looking for Clemens, he sees Ensign Prince but Clemens is no where to be seen, "WHERE'S LT. CLEMENS!!" he hollers at the junior officer. 

"I'm right here!" exclaims Clemens as she appears around a corner, "I was just sweeping the floors one last time for any missed traps," she says. 

Garrick rolls his eyes, "Corona and I were fighting for just ice as were V and Hawthorne but you two somehow let the King and Queen die and the next thing you know there's a new King," he says furiously, "SO JUST WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED HERE!?!?!" he bellows at them. 

Clemens looks at Prince but doesn't say a word.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

*Evermore...*


Prince, now sporting several bandages, lets out a lopsided grin. "Can't really tell sir," he says politely. "I was just up here, fighting away, and suddenly there's a truce." He sighs good naturedly. But never fear, Captain, he says, putting special emphasis on the word captain, "I'm sure Clemens had everything under control. Yes sir, it's good to have such an _honest, trustworthy_ person as my commanding officer." Clemens shoots him a look that could've killed a small animal, but Garrick doesn't seem to get it. "Now, if you'll excuse me," Prince says, "I think I'm going to go chant 'yes we can' some more. For some reason I get this picture of a strange man in my head when I do that, and It's quite satisfying." He walks off, grinning.


*Fallgrand...*

"Really," the man said, leaning back in his chair. "If you wanted an appointment, all you had to do was ask." Flynn steps forward menacingly, but Usagi holds him back. 

"How did you know we wanted an appointment?" Kaya asks suspiciously.

"Well, that's what everyone wants when they come back here, isn't it?" He chickled, but underneath his layedbacked exterior he was shaking with fear. "Oda knows why, but you four want to meet with The Organization. I can 'hook you up', but it will cost you. He chuckles again. "Can't run a buisness without funds you know. So, what do you say?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 5, 2009)

As the stream of flame blasted towards Shin he used "Reverse Sirocco" at the ground in between him and the attack and as a result the damage was minimized trough Fluck's power empowering Alain resulted in a large number of hot rocks to knock into Shin and he was flown backwards as a result.As he was crawling back on to his feet Tatsu informed the crew of this dangerous opponent.

"Watch out guys, this guy can copy the DF powers of anyone that gets withing a certain range of him."As he had fought this opponent before, he knew of this man's powers and what kind of dangerous foe he was.

"In that case you should take Annie and James with you on your back and fly back to the Infinite, you would only make this guy stronger and you could make it back the fastest of us all here."Shin was clutching his side but forced himself to grip his blade with two hands again."I'll try to stall this guy."He was exhausted but he was hoping he had enough in him for one more Mystic Mist.

*With Maxi VS Kraka.*​
Two had been fighting for a while now, the had been seperated from Garrick and the rest of the islanders so they had no idea what was going on, the two had relocated to a forest. Kraka had the advantage who's strong slashes were damn near impossible for Maxi to block but in this forest with the many trees the more nimble Maxi had the advantage.

"You seem pretty heavy for a midget."Maxi commented, this didn't go ever well by Kraka who became red with anger."Midget?MIDGET?!?!?!"The dwarf yelled out in outrage.*"I'm a dwarf not a freaking midget."*With great anger he split his ax into two tomahawk axes and went after Maxi. Each step sounding like a thunder strike.Maxi on the other hand Simply jumped back and dissapeared from view, the trees hiding him from view, only his distinct laugheter could be heard.

The secret behind Kraka's density and weight was the fact he was really a half-giant who was even larger then his brother, but after eating the Chibi Chibi no Mi his body had compressed itself into this dwarf form.

After spotting something white in the distance he held out his axes and started spinnng around until he resembled a top and started cutting trough anything in his path until he finally slashed trough that white cloak he had spotted.He stopped spinning and only then realized that only that cloak was present there.The cloak reformed and formed a face that taunted Kraka, the dwarf saw the bottom part of the cloak forming a thin thread that lead to somewhere else but was caught off guard by the cloak wrapping around his body.

He was blinded and as he struggled to get free he heard Maxi's laugh."Ya-hahahaha!"Maxi had been hiding a little away from there and been manipulating his cloak into forming a 'clone' of him, the Abrigo Clon.Meanwhile he used the cloak to lift him high up in the air and then reeled himself in when he was right above Kraka.With great speed he crashed down and embedded his longsword in Kraka's skill, even his dense body wasn't capable of withstanding something like this.[COLOR="gold]"That takes care of the midget. no just to find Garret again."[/COLOR]


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

The Observer said:


> *Evermore...*
> 
> 
> Prince, now sporting several bandages, lets out a lopsided grin. "Can't really tell sir," he says politely. "I was just up here, fighting away, and suddenly there's a truce." He sighs good naturedly. But never fear, Captain, he says, putting special emphasis on the word captain, "I'm sure Clemens had everything under control. Yes sir, it's good to have such an _honest, trustworthy_ person as my commanding officer." Clemens shoots him a look that could've killed a small animal, but Garrick doesn't seem to get it. "Now, if you'll excuse me," Prince says, "I think I'm going to go chant 'yes we can' some more. For some reason I get this picture of a strange man in my head when I do that, and It's quite satisfying." He walks off, grinning.



Garrick listens to this smug little Ensign speak in such a casual manner, as Ensign Prince walks away, Garrick darts his meaty hand and grabs him by the right shoulder and pulls him back, squeezing on a bandage wrapped around his shoulder. 

Garrick sneers in his face and grabs him by the collar, "No pukeface, you're not going to be chanting anything today and if I see you so much as fart in the wind with those goddamn savages out there in the streets, your head will be on a pike in my office. That's a promise!"  he lets go of Prince.

"We are Marines. We fight for justice and....I DON'T CALL A DEAD KING AND QUEEN JUSTICE!!" he bellows. Garrick then turns his attention onto Lt. Clemens,  "Are you going to make it a habit of disappointing me?" he asks her. 

Clemens shakes her head, "No sir..." she mutters apologetically. 

"BAH! We leave for The Dark Justice within the hour!" Garrick hollers and stomps away.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 5, 2009)

Wyaton
Anglora addressed the marine squad and the revolutionaries with the commanding tone of a captain. What she was about to do would go against Darver's wishes once again but she had sorrow in her heart for the people of this country.

*"Listen to me! Captain Hawkins has just defeated Darver Grenguo! Though, from the battle, he received serious injuries. Now is the time to attack while the enemy is in a weakened state!"* Anglora attempted to pep talk them into charging the palace.

The Lieutinant faced Anglora and saluted. He then spoke. _"Captain Anglora-sama, we just received a very important phone call! Hogosha-san is on his way here!_

Anglora looked like she had just seen a ghost. Her eyes were wide and her mouth was open. In her mind, the shadowy image of the Hogosha appeared. 

*"Th-that's excellent news."* She said in a dull manner. 

_"Well, what're we waiting for! LETS TAKE BACK OUR COUNTRY!!!!!!!!!!!"_ One man yelled. _"YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!_Bellowed the rest of the revolutionist and marines.

Anglora quietly slipped away during the "pep rally" and hurried back to the palace. In front of the entrance, or what remained of it, was Darver. She stopped for a moment and sized him up once again. Anglora had never seen him with visible injurie before.

*"Darver-san! We must leave this place! An entire marine unit is here along with revolutionaries! I here even more are on the way!"*  Anglora lied. *"We can't afford any big fights right now. Remember, we have a grand mission next week!"*

Darver turned and stared at Anglora for a moment. *"Indeed, you're right. Gather up the agents and report in the courtyard of the palace. We'll set sail for the closest base immediately."* Darver commanded.

*"Yes sir!"* Anglora said as she hurried off to fetch the elite agents. Anglora had her own reasons for her recent actions and lies, but one thing was all to clear and it's that she didn't want a run in with the "Hogosha".


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

*Evermore...*

Prince grins ruefully. "Guess that means I won't be getting that promotion, huh?" He asks, rubbing his shoulder. "Pity. I was really looking forward to that. The whole deal you know, money, ships, women...at the very least my face on the back of a cereal box." He lets out a ridiculously large smile, then laughs. "That can be my pose. And under my face it can say something like, 'Ensign Prince, protecting justice since...' hey, what year is it ayway?" He asks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

*Wyaton...*
Alain shakes his head, "Ah, ah, ah, you don't leave until uncle Alain says you can leave!" he tells the Pirates. As Annie helps James to his feet, Alain snags her right leg with his whip and pulls her in with a flick of his wrist. His chaotic entryosphere has totally negated Annie's fledgling awareness.  

Using the strength of Tatsu's hybrid point Alain grabs the girl in a tight choke hold. Suddenly spikes grow across Alains scaly forearms and dig into Annie's neck, drawing blood. An inch more and they'll peirce a major artery in her neck. 

"ANNIE!!" yells James but he can barely move. 

"GET THE HELL OFF OF ME!!" yells Annie but her arms are pinned tight. Alain laughs and kisses Annie on the cheek, "Don't worry James old bean I'll be gentle with your sister. Well my hot little gunslinger-chan I guess that your execution is still right on schedule!" 

Alain smirks at Shin and Tatsu, "Did you think that you could waltz into our headquarters and walk away scott free...just like that without any reprisals!?" he asks, "THIS ISN'T A STORYBOOK WITH A HAPPY ENDING KIDS!!!!" he hollers as he prepares to cut Annie's throat to ribbons. 

*Evermore....*
Clemens glares at Prince, "Word to the wise, keep talking like that and you'll get yourself killed by either Garrick and V, that's a fact. I'm telling you this as thanks for what you did but if its ever your neck on the line, I won't help you," she promises him but then she kisses Prince on the cheek and walks away. 

This is a dangerous game that your playing Clemens thinks to herself but to reap the greatest rewards you have to take the greatest risks.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 5, 2009)

-With De's group-

"Ever since about a month ago it started. An army came here like they owned the place. As soon as they set foot here, they caused some of the most trouble we've ever seen. There were muggings everywhere. Buildings were set on fire. Explosions, rapes, pillages, murders. They happened regularly, and still do. Then the strongest of them made their way to the upper yard. No one knows what happened there, but only some of them came back. They're the worst." Lt. Hills said.

"Are you kidding me?" Liz asked.

"Why would I kid about something like this?" He sighed.

"I SPENT MY WHOLE LIFE TRYING TO GET HERE AND THE EXPERIENCE IS RUINED BEFORE I SET FOOT ON THE ISLAND BY SOME WEAK TROUBLEMAKERS WHO THINK THEY'RE TOUGH!! THAT ISN'T HOW IT GOES!!" She took a deep breath, "De, come with me. We're putting an end to this."

"What?" The Lt. was shocked, "You don't just "put an end to this". We've been fighting these guys for a month now and-"

"We're putting an end to this." The two walked off.

"Please," The Lt. said, "Follow me to my bunker. I'll give you ll the dials you want. Just help us fight them. Maybe your friend is right. Maybe you people can put an end to this. Please help us."

"Dials as in, those magic seashells?" Tew asked. His eyes lighted up.

"Yes, the very same."

"We'll help you then."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

*Everemore...*

"Don't you worry your pretty little head about me," Prince mutters to himself, brushing his face where Clemens had kissed him on the cheek. Silently though, he agrees she has a point. He would not enjoy getting his face pounded in by Garrick, or his throat cut by V. He smiles. "But of course, if there's no risk, what's the fun of playing?" He walks down the hall, away from Clemens. "Now that is nice..." he says to himself, eyeing the oriental swords hanging on the wall. He resists the urge to steal them and walks on. "Might as well head back to the ship," he says to himself. "Goodbye Evermore," he says, stepping outdie the castle. "I would say it's been great, but that would be lying."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

Flynn notices the case of money on a desk that Trixie had in her hands before she died, "THAT!" he snatches the case, "IS MINE!" *Wham!* Flynn slams the case over the Bankers head, then tosses it to Usagi, "Hold on to it!" he asks, Usagi nods grimly. 

Then Flynn grabs the Banker by the collar, "Now tell me how to find this Organization!?!?" he asks. 

"Hmmm...that's what I'd like to find out," mutters an unfamiliar voice. The Marine Commander appears behind the group with an interested face, "Oh yes and you're all under arrest," the Marine mutters offhandendly. The man sized Nodachi sword strapped to his back seems to emphasis the Marine's threat even more so.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 5, 2009)

-Wyaton

"THIS ISN'T A STORYBOOK WITH A HAPPY ENDING KIDS!!!!"

"Hunter" walked out from an alley with his 'Dragon' sword clenched in his hands.  He stared heavily at the wounded James and then at Annie and Alain.

Annie looked at Hunter, "W-who are you?"

Hunter stared at the three for a short while and got his sword in a ready position, "I take it that boy's a swordsman by that thing he has around his waist.  Boy, it will do us both honor if I take your life instead of him.  Swordsman to Swordsman.  What do you say?"

Alain raised an eyebrow towards Hunter, "Oi, they're mine!"

"Shut the hell up!  This is now a duel between men, don't interfere."

"..........."

Hunter began dashing towards James with his sword to his side.  James just stares blankly at the man that he didn't provoke or attack.  For James, it's as if time has slowed down.  It appears as if Hunter is moving in slow motion.  Hunter extends his 'Dragon' blade in front of his body and James lifts up his sword to parry.

Hunter's blade grazes along the edge of Hyperion.  Hunter's sword plunges into James' chest and there's a dead silence in the area.

James looks down and sees the sword that's inside of him.  He lets out a large breath of air, "Uhhhhhh............"

Annie looks in horror at what has happened to her brother, "JAMES!!!!!  JAMES!!!!!  LET ME GO!!!!"

Alain looks at this man who has just seemingly killed James for no apparent reason, "Oh?"

Hunter leans his head forward so that his head and James' are side-by-side, "W-who are you?"

In a cold voice Hunter says just one word, "Hunter."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

"HOLY SHIT!" exclaims Alain with a laugh at Hunter's display, "THAT WAS........AWESOME!!"  He looks down at Annie and grins, "How'd you like that little Anniekins huh? Here let me help ease the pain...." he says soothingly. Alain stabs his forearm spikes into Annie's neck.  

"ENOUGH!!" a wounded Capt. Hawkins appears at Soru speed and dropkicks Alain in the face. *BABLAM!* Alain hurtles across the ground end over end until he slides to halt and leaps to his feet. He glares at the Marine interloper with a bloodied face, "YOU!?!?" he snarls but as the Marine prepares to launch a powerful Rankyaku at Alain's face, Alain makes run for it and dives into the castle to meet back up with the other agents, "Another time asshole!" Alain shouts.

Meanwhile James can feel his life ebb away as the sword cleaves his chest. Everything around him seems to dim in and out as the world goes black. He looks down at his Gunblade and smiles, _well this is it huh? _ he asks his old friend.  He sees Annie runs towards him and this drives him on for one last effort, I can't let this guy hurt her he thinks. 

Suddenly James grabs Hunter's blade with his right hand pulls himself even closer to the man. The blade punctures out of James back and the pain is mindblowing but James edges right into Hunters face with a bloody smile, "Welcome to the Makaosu..." he mutters and points Hyperion at the man's face. Suddenly the Gunblade becomes hot in James grip and starts to vibrate and hum with intensity.

*"DEVA!"* exclaims James, as he focuses his inner Ki. A white light emerges from the blade and blasts Hunter in the chest blowing him back like a missile straight through the castle wall but the recoil slams James back and Hunters sword flies out of his chest, spewing blood everywhere. 

James salutes with Hyperion and collapses to the ground. Darkness consumes him. Annie grabs James and shakes him but he doesn't reply and his skin feels cold to the touch. Then it hits her, she can't feel James presence with her awareness, its as if he's not there anymore. 

Captain Hawkins frowns at Annie, "I suggest that you lot leave this Island now, while you still can. You get a free pass this time," he tells Shin and Tatsu then he Geppous away into the sky. I wouldn't arrest them anyway,  thinks Hawkins as he searches for the remaining Makaosu.

"I couldn't save him afterall..." Annie mutters in a low voice.


----------



## herczeg (Feb 5, 2009)

The marine commander stood on the street leaning to a building, and thinking about the current events, while he rolled a cig and lit it. This island seemed to be not so waste of time as he thought first.
"Commander!" a group of marines reached him and saluted
"What took so long soldier?" he slowly nodded towards the Bank "See that building? Secure it. From the outside. Noone gets in, noone gets out! Understood?"
"Sir!" saluted the leader of the group again.
"Good" the commander dropped his unfinisged cigarette and tread on it. Then started to walk toward the Bank.

The front door was wide open. As he walked in the hall he slowly examined the work of the pirates. Unconcious and groaning men lied everywhere. 
"Freaking mob" he muttered to himself and stepped over a heavily bleeding guy to go up on the stairs.

"THAT IS MINE!" yelling came out of a room. The commander stepped to the open door and looked in.
"Now tell me how to find this Organization!?!?" 

"Hmmm...that's what I'd like to find out," he adressed the group before him with interested face, "Oh yes and you're all under arrest,"

Four of them instantly turned around. The marine measured them in a matter of seconds. There was a girl; tall, red headed, unarmed, her moves were quick and intimidating; a panda, who stayed calm, showing no sign of agression though his stance was the sign of a warrior, and then there was an other girl, smaller, but older, if not in age but in experience. She seemed to have no weapons, but her muscle structure wasn't a hand-to-hand fighter's. And she was a fighter, oh yes, her look was proof of that. And at last there was the boy.  The commander wouldn't bother with his kind, usually at least, but now the boy had something in his eye that made him uneasy. Today this boy might be even dangerous.

"Take a number and have a seat big man, we got here first!" he seemed to be annoyed.
"Oh i would like to but the thing is." he reached for the grip of his sword "You are pirates and i'm a marine. We have other protocols for these kind of situations"
"That's just stupid." Flynn turned back to the desk "I'm looking for a red haired guy and you, fat-man, gonna tell me where can i find him and you might live!"
"I'm afraid it's not that simple." he was still sweating and shaking but his voice was confident now. Before him on the desk there was a den den mushi with it's mike lying next to it.

And just like that two walls of on the opposite sides of the office exploded and four masked men in long coats stepped through them. The marine commander grinned and jumped forward.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

Kaya begins to jump forward, but Usagi holds her back. The marine leaps forward, drawing his huge sword, and twirls it cassualy. He steps quickly forward, and his blade swings down, leaving an open gash in one of the masked men's chest. The man stared in shick and disbelief, and the marine skwered him through the stomach. Kaya watched in amazement as the Marine went on to easily slaughter the three men remaining. He slashes his sword left and right at the next opponent, and there's a high note of steel on steel as the man drwas his katana. The marine smiles and suddenly pours down a fury of rapid fire attacks, and leaps in the air. Time seems to slow down as the marine reaches the peak of his jump, and then his arm whizzes down with blinding speed at the dazed man. He turns to the other one, comtemptously ducking under a kick and retaliating, stabbing his sword out. the other mans whips himself to the side, but the marine kicks at his knee, and the man crumples to the ground. He looks up in terror as the marine executes him, and his head rolls across the floor. He turns on the final man, who attempts to whip him, but the marine reaches out and snags the whip, using it to reel the man into him, then gives him a viscous *thwap!* on the head with his hilt before finishing him. He turns back to Kaya and the other three, but they're already gone, the banker along with them. The marine smile ruefully and takes off in pursuit.

Flynn has his arm clasped around the man's neck, dragging him along as they follow his directions to the Orginization's nearest base of operations.

"You're walking into a deathtrap," he warns between heavy gasps, but nobody pays him any attention, soon coming upon the run down shack.

"Doesn't look like much," Kaya comments, eyeing the shack with dissaproval.

"It extends underground," Dudley huffed, massaging his neck. 

"Whatever," Kaya says dismissively. "Usagi. Door."She then turns to the new girl. "By the way, what's your name?" She asks her.

"Zooey," The girl replies tersely. 

"Ah. Well then. Welcome to the club, Zooey." Flynn grabs dudley again, pressing one of his throwing knives against his neck, and Usagi kicks down the door. "I'm Kaya, that's Flynn, an that's Usagi," Kaya continued, walking into the shack.

"There's a trapdoor right there," Dudley gaps, and usagi removes the tattered rug, pulling up a heavy door.

"Hey!" Shouted Kaya. "We have the fat guy! Dudley! We're coming down! You shoot at us, you kill him! Do it Flynn," She says, as flynn descends the stairs, holding dudley in front of him. As they enter the room, there's a small group of masked guards standing with guns ready.

"Don't shoot," Kaya says, confident they won't. "Just back away, or we'll kill the fat guy..."

*BANG! BANG! BANG!* Dudley slumps to the floor, bleeding from several wounds.

"Great..." Kaya muttered. "Just great."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 5, 2009)

Tatsu watches as James is killed by the unknown swordsmen. He doesn't know much about this man, but he is clearly important to Annie so he is careful with his words. He waits a few minutes for her to mourn and then hastily makes a suggestion, "We...we need to get out of here..." 

He looks around at the destroyed island, he can hear the Marine and rebel's shoutings through the kingdom, "This place is crawling with enemies..." He walks up to Annie with Shin joining him, "So whenever your ready, we'll fly out of here."

With Makoto-

The speed demon had decided to take a different route. He didn't think getting too close to Darver's fight would be a good idea. So he decided to go to the next closest battle and join as a spectator, "Well, well, who's this new guy. Stealing Alain's show?"

He claps as he sees 'Hunter' pierce James' chest, "Well, that was quite nice, he made stabbing a heavily injured man look good." He continues to watch from the rooftops as the swordsmen is sent flying. Makoto flies down the side of the building and runs next to 'Hunter'." 

"I've never seen you before buddy, but you're already taking down traitors for us," he says stretching, "Seems there will be an opening for a new member or two," He extends a hand, "You interested?"


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 5, 2009)

Gilmont was holding a sign and cheering for the new king.  He noticed people were looking at him strangely.  Then he realized it was the sign they were looking at.  His eyes grew wide when he read the sign.  *Kerry/Edwards: A Better Evermore* the sign read.  "Four years too late it seems..." 

V walked stepped over the piles of dead bodies he had created, bloody page still gripped tightly his hand.  He slipped out of the bunker doors onto the hill where he had first entered and looked at the entire island.  "So we didn't get to kill everyone.  But I haven't such a good time since Med Island."  V turned and headed to the ship.   

Gilmont was on *The Dark Justice* for several minutes when he noticed something was wrong.  There wasn't enough fodder scurrying around.  Gilmont tapped Garrick on the shoulder.  "We have a problem.  We lost over one hundred of our men on that island.  We are severely understaffed and we need new recruits, fast."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2009)

*With Kent and Jorma...*

"Oda Damnit!" Kent shouted. "I can't get Kami-e at all!"

"You're too focused on tanking attcks Kent," The old man's voice came from the den den mushi. "You're concentration is all wrong." You need to avoid the attack, not take it, and..."

"Yeah, yeah, whatever," Kent said, slamming the den den mushi and severing connection.

"There's Fallgrand," Jorma said. "I'm taking us in." He guided the Wave skimmer into the harbor, and looked around. "Where is everyone?" he asked, looking around. He and Kent began walking towards the center of the city, and gradually began seeing people. There was a huge crowd around the bank, and Kent pushed his way through to the front.

"What's going on?" He asked a random person. 

"Didn't you hear? Two girls, a guy, and a panda broke into the bank and kidnapped the vice manager!" He looked around and whispered, "Rumors even say they're threatening the Orginization!" He sped away, leaving Kent and Jorma in the crowd.

"That was weird," Jorma said. "We should just stock up and go." He turned away, but Kent grabbed his arm. 

"No way!" he said, excited. "Those guys sound strong! Let's go!" He took off in a random direction. Jorma sighed, but followed him.

"So it begins.." he said dramtically. "oooooohh"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2009)

On deck of the little trees ship-

"Raat." A blue and purple bird with golden beak sits on Jason's hat. It's currently the size of a pigeon. "What the hell is it?" Bolt asks. "A spark bird." Jason states in a know it all voice. "It contains the ability to generate electricity from its body and beak." He adjusts some glasses and currently is wearing a doctors jacket.

"The Spark bird varies in size." He hits a chalkboard. "Electricity Generated by the bird can range from a simple shock to thunder storms." Jason is back to normal. "Ah." James nods. "Did you understand it?" Bolt asks him. "No, But it's fine." James gives him a thumbs up. "So, This is the little thing you guys found in the ocean?" Belle asks. "Yes." Jason nods.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 5, 2009)

Tatsu walks up to Annie with Shin joining him, "So whenever you're ready, we'll fly out of here." 

Annie doesn't hear Tatsu's words at first, its as if all she can hear in her head is a tinny ringing noise, drowning out the noise of the world around. Her mouth feels dry and and she feels sick to her stomach but she breathes deeply trying to maintain her composure. _I failed him like I failed everyone and everything in my life....now I have nobody left, mom, James, they're gone._ Annie wipes the tears from her eyes and stares at James face, _why is he smiling like that?_ she thinks. 

"Annie we need to go!" Tatsu repeats, he doesn't mean to sound coldhearted but if they don't leave soon then there may be more lives lost and he's sure that Annie's brother wouldn't have wanted that. 

"Huh? Did you say something Tatsu?" she asks the Dragon man in a dazed and shellshocked voice. Tatsu frowns, "There are Marines and Makaosu crawling all over, we should leave while we still have the chance," he tells her.

Annie nods blankly, "Yeah....uh huh you guys go ahead...I'll...uh...I'll just stay here with James," she replies in the same dazed voice. 

Suddenly the castle grounds start to shake violently. Both Tatsu and Shin look around anxiously, "Yeah we've really got to go!" exclaims Shin. Annie doesn't seem to notice the trembling however, because she just strokes James bloody face, "Just go guys, James and I will be fine..." she mutters. 

Shin shakes his head in frustration and grabs Annie by the shoulders, "He's not coming back, no matter how much you wish it weren't true. The fact is that he's gone and you can't change it!" he yells at her. Annie stares at Shin as if she doesn't recognize him but at the same time her dazed eyes seem to regain their focus *WHAM!* Annie slaps Shin in the face, "I KNOW WHAT I CAN'T CHANGE!" she yells at him.  

*BOOM!* Suddenly a wall next to them collapses. "We gotta take James!" Annie exclaims tearfully. "It's too much weight Annie, and beside he's...." but he doesn't finish and instead grabs Annie and Shin and flies them into the sky.  Annie beats savagely against Tatsu's scaly neck, cursing at him, but they make it to _The Infinite Injustice_ rolling across the deck just as the Castle starts to collapse.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 5, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

James stands dumbfounded, "Wait, we found a bird in the middle of the ocean?" Bolt and Jason look over at him, "Don't you remember?" Jason scratches his head, "It was just an egg when we found it. It was around when you joined."

James sits down, legs crossed, rubbing his chin in an attempt to remember, "Egg...egg...egg..." Suddenly the strange bird flies on top of the concentrating swordsmen's head and lets off a shock, "Raat!" 

"Oh the egg!" James shoots up, not noticing the shock, and sends the bird flying back to Jason, "Why didn't we eat that thing again?" Belle gets a closer look at the creature, "So, what are we naming it?"

On the _Infinite Injustice_-

Tatsu gets back to his feet, though still injured from his harsh battle with Alain he still needs to get his crew going, "Lets go everyone! We need to get out of here quick!"

Ray is sitting in the Crow's nest, holding his wounds, "Agreed, shall we ship out?" Tatsu glares up at him, "I was hoping we'd get out of here before you found your way back. We'll have to be quicker next time." 

"Now, now, if I weren't here than who would help you get this ship ready to go." He says as Marcks messes around with the sails in attempt to get ready to set out, "Point taken, are we all here?"

"MJ is fixing up Jessie, I'm not sure where OC is." He says finally setting up one of the sails, "You three just got here, and I just noticed that he was up there." Tatsu quickly runs his crew members through his head, "Where's Alph?" He says in a worried tone, looking around the ship.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 5, 2009)

"Where's Alph?" He says in a worried tone, looking around the ship. 

Almost as if one cue the walking scrapheap that was Alph landed on the ship, he had reattached his head by it's wiring but still had to hold on to it with one hand."Heh, you look like how I feel."Shin joked, he wasn't sure how to handle Annie right now and to be honest he was too spent and glad that at least she made it out alive, it was only to be expected that James wouldn't survive since he already had been badly injured when Shin met him earlier.

Shin sat on the floor, smoking a cigarette and trying to regain his strength.He would rest some more and then start training.Today had proved he had a lot of catching up to do."Shin, I worked on something for you."Alph told the swordsman on his way to his workshop."Swing by when you're recovered, I'll be locking myself up in my workshop and start repairing and upgrading my body."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 5, 2009)

A single large vessel begins its departure from Wyaton. Onboard are all of the Makaosu members and the mysterious newcomer. Darver was standing at the bow of the ship looking back at Wyaton, his eyes glaring in frustration. Above the palace, a shining, gray meteor was seen.

*"Anglora, what is the name of that crew whom James allied himself with? I'll destroy that pathetic group with my own hands!"* Darver roared in rage.

*"I believe they go by the "Unnamed Crew" Darver-sama. A nuisance they are, apparently, James's sister is in that crew. The girl he was wondering around with. They somehow escaped-"* *Escaped? What do you mean by escaped Anglora?"* Darver cut her off.

Anglora became a bit hesitant with her respond. *"Yes..... I find it hard to believe as well. I think another member of their crew may have done it. But, it's assumed that James is dead thanks to that man over there. He has interest in joining the Makaosu. He's not a spy for the government or the marines either or I would know."* Anglora said in a low tone as she pointed towards the "Hunter". Darver turned around and glared at the man for a moment ad turned back around to look out at the sea.

*"Take this as a formal warning. If any of you plan on betraying this organization, you'll meet a fate far more worse than James and Larissa."* Darver stated in a dark tone to the Makaosu agents. He then turned around and began walking towards his cabin. 

As he walked, he stopped for a moment and closed his eyes. *"Aura ryuugeki!"* He said. Just then, a loud explosion was heard on Wyaton as if a meteor had hit. A ginat crater was placed where the castle used to stand.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2009)

Cass vs. Tengu part 2

Cass dodged another barrage of arrows from Tengu and countered with several shots of her own. Despite her bullets being faster than Tengu's arrows she could never hit the masked archer. 

"Foreigner, is this all you have? I'd hate to finish this fight so early, you see."

Cass grits her teeth, and shoots Tengu again. The masked archer dodges easily, jumping from rooftop to rooftop and firing arrows at Cass. Cass was frustrated. She needed to end this fight now, and help Elza destroy the factory. 

"Sogegan!" Cass' red irises turn into crosshairs, her devil fruit ability activating. 

Tengu stops his barrage momentarily when he sees Cass activate her sogegan. "A devil fruit? There's more to you than meets the eye, foreigner. But whatever power you have, it's worthless against me."

Ignoring  the masked archer's words, Cass attacks Tengu with 5 swift shots. Tengu narrowly dodges 4 shots, but one of them manage to graze his bow, damaging it. 

"A weapon breaking attack? I haven't heard of anyone use such a move using a gun before. You are quite interesting, foreigner." Tengu is thankful that the damage was minor, just a small portion of wood was destroyed by the hit.
"Lock On!" Cass fires another shot at Tengu, this time aimed at his mask. 

"Trying to finish this quickly, foreigner? How immature of you to think this will hit me." Tengu sidesteps the bullet, but is shocked when the shell changes its course midair and hits his mask. The mask, however, is durable enough to take the hit without damaging Tengu's face.

"H-how?! How did that happen!" 

Cass grins. "No one can dodge my attacks when I lock on!" She boasts.


Ruru vs. Shikigami and Yuji

Ruru reached the docks, finding it devoid of ships. The old butler wandered around the area, looking for the Oni cannon. He remembers the weapon being hidden underwater, but due to his devil fruit powers is unable to attack and destroy it. "How can I destroy this...." As Ruru thinks of a way to destroy the cannon, a large beast attacks Ruru, kicking him to the water. Ruru transforms into his hybrid form, and flies up, barely touching the ocean water. 

"Wow, he's fast!" A little girl yelled, sitting on top of a crate next to an old warehouse. She wore a pink kimono, and had long black hair. 

"What is that?" Ruru wonders when he looks at the creature that attacked him. It was 10 feet high, as large as he was when he was in his hybrid form. It had 3 large spikes protruding from its back, and had jagged claws at the end of its hands. Its face was concealed with a featureless mask.

"He can fly? He's going to be tough, Shikigami, but you can take him!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2009)

"That depends on if its a boy or a girl." Jason comments. "RAAAAAHH!!!" the tiny bird tries to cry out in a manly voice, deeper then anyones in the crews. *"It's a guy." *Everyone speaks in Unison. "Raa." The beast takes a proud stance. "So, We have our pet then." Jason rubs his chin and takes out a small note pad.

"First Mate- Check Doctor- Check Weapons smith-Check Muscician- Check
Swordsman-Check Navigator-no check Chef-no check Look Out-no check
Gunner-no check Pet- CHECK" Jason checks off the Pet section and puts the pad away. "Now we just need a, Navigator, a Chef, A look out and a Gunner." He smiles.

"Uh, Shipwright." Bolt comments. "Ah." Jason takes the pad out again and wrights down. "Ship Wright- No check." He then puts the pad away. "NOW we just need a Navigator, A chef, A look out, a gunner and a shipwright."


----------



## koguryo (Feb 6, 2009)

*Paegun vs. Dr. Nightfall*

Dr. Nightfall has two syringes filled with some sort of liquid.  He lunges towards Paegun who jumps backwards.  A fodder Pirate swings his sword down vertically trying to slash Paegun, but he sidesteps the attack and elbows the Pirate in the stomach.  Dr. Nightfall appears beside Paegun and sticks one of his needles into Paegun's arms and injects a little bit of the liquid.  Paegun turns around and smacks Nightfall to the ground, "What the hell was that?"

Dr. Nightfall smirked at Paegun, "You'll feel it in about 30 more seconds."

A few more fodder Pirates tried attacking Paegun but he was dodging their attacks easily, "You're gonna have to do better than that."

Paegun combined his swords together and Dr. Nightfall appeared to be amused, "Well now, that's an interesting weapon.  I would gladly take it off your hands, if I was a swordsman."

Paegun glanced at Nightfall during all of the attacks that were trying to connect with Paegun's body, "Too bad I won't let y-"

Clang!

Paegun's sword fell to the ground and his arm was hanging limply, "That injection, what was it?"

Dr. Nightfall squirted out some of the liquid from the syringe, "It's a paralysis liquid, I came up with it myself.  It appears to have already worked its way through your arm, one more injection, and your whole body will be paralyzed for the rest of the day.  It's not like you'll survive the rest of the day though, Captain said we can go all out."

*Sooyoung vs. Heinz Clef*

Heinz held his bows like swords and began furiously attacking Sooyoung.  She was barely keeping up with his attacks, his combat speed was much greater than hers.

"Shouldn't you be playing a violin or something?"

Heinz smiled, "I play the cello girl.  If you have time to talk then you should really be more focused on dodging my attacks.  Treble!"

Heinz smacked his bows together creating a large sound wave towards Sooyoung.  Sooyoung couldn't help but cover her ears.  Heinz quickly rushed towards Sooyoung and cut both of her thighs, and her biceps.  Sooyoung fell face first on the ground.

"Wasn't much of a fight.  Time to go take out some of those other Marines."

Suddenly a sword pierced the side of Heinz's clothes and he turned to see Sooyoung facing him, "Oh?  Not so bad after all."

"Flare Slash.  Don't worry Mr. Musician, I got more techniques where that came from."

"As do I.  As do I."

*Jae-Sung vs. Mr. Scrub*

Jae-Sung and Mr. Scrub were in a fierce duel.  Jae-Sung extended the dagger on his right arm towards Scrub but he jumped up and the dagger impaled another Pirate.  Jae-Sung retracted his dagger and ran towards Mr. Scrub.  Jae-Sung's daggers collided with Mr. Scrub's Steel Squeegee and a small burst of air came from their clash, "Why do you use a squeegee anyway?"

"I'm the Cabin Boy."

"So I'm the Cabin Boy for the Marine Crew and you don't see me fighting with a mop."

Jae-Sung and Mr. Scrub both jumped backwards a little and began to fiercely attack each other.  Each of their attacks were swift, but each person was able to dodge the attacks accordingly.

"Ain't bad for a cabin boy."

"Neither are you.  Too bad though, I can still speed it up a little bit."

Mr. Scrub's attacks began to go faster and Jae-Sung was getting hit all over his body.

"Fast.  Looks like I can go all out for the first time, let's go."

Jae-Sung extended his daggers slightly and began to swing the chains they were attached to around in circles, "Spinning the Monkey."

Mr. Scrub had a bewildered look on his face, "Monkey?"

Jae-Sung extended his right arm and his dagger was heading right towards Mr. Scrub's face.  All Mr. Scrub could do was block the attack with his Steel Squeegee but the dagger and chain wrapped around the Squeegee, "Got you!"

Jae-Sung extended his left arm and the dagger was quickly approaching Mr. Scrub's body like a buzz-saw.  All of a sudden the dagger just dove straight to the ground, "The hell?"

Mr. Scrub had a smaller hand squeegee in his hand, "Heh."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

_*Aboard the Makaosu vessel...*_
*"Take this as a formal warning. If any of you plan on betraying this organization, you'll meet a fate far more worse than James and Larissa."* Darver stated in a dark tone to the Makaosu agents. He then turned around and began walking towards his cabin.

As he walked, he stopped for a moment and closed his eyes. *"Aura Ryuugeki!"* He said. Just then, a loud explosion was heard on Wyaton as if a meteor had hit. A giant crater was placed where the castle used to stand.

Alain chuckles at the dazzling display of power and looks at Darver, musing to himself that if Darver had just done that in the beginning of this whole affair they could've killed those Pirates in one fell swoop, "Hey you recruited James and Larissa not us Darver my man, not us" he replies defensively, "So where are we headed to next?" he asks Darver. 

Alain is anxious for the next mission and uncover whatever information that they can find about the void century. _Every step that I take brings me closer to avenging Ohara_ he thinks,_ blood for blood...._

*Back on Wyaton...*
Captain Jim Hawkins had pulled back his forces just in time as the Royal Palace of Wyaton explodes, "GET ALL AVAILABLE MEDICS OUT HERE IMMEDIATELY AND BEGIN RESCUE OPERATIONS!" he yells. "Ensign Williams get me Marine HQ on the line now!" he commands a young Marine who salutes dutifully,  

"Sir also I thought that I should report something else of interest..." the Ensign asks. "And what is that?" asks Hawkins. "Another Marine Captain by the name of Anglora Hunra was spotted out in the field..." the Ensign responds. 

"Hunra?" questions Hawkins, she's not even in this Taskforce he thinks, "None of this adds up. I'm going to have to commission an inquiry," remarks Hawkins as he strides to his ship.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 6, 2009)

-With Gonzalez-

She laid in a bed in the cabin, tossing the devil fruit Boston gave her up and down.

"Two fast legs..." She was pondering eating it, "I can't believe they told me to watch the ship. Do they just not want to carry me or something? If I had legs, that would show them. But then, I wouldn't be able to swim. I can't believe Freddy just left me here. He's such a dick." Then she heard foot steps, "Who's there?" She demanded to know. Some shady mad walked in and smiled, "AHH!-" He put his hand over her mouth.

"Shhh. Wouldn't want your friends coming now would we? I've been waiting so long for you people to get here. Name's Turner. Never experimented on a mermaid before."

-With everyone that stayed with Hills-

"How'd you know I wanted dials?" Tew asked.

"Most of you people from the blue sea do. I saw you already made a weapon out of one. Which is fine. Just don't use them against me."

"Of course we won't." Tew assured him.

"That's what most of them say too. You think you're the first people that have staged beating the bad guys to try to earn my trust? The only reason I'm bringing you people here is because I don't have anything to lose anymore. I live in a bunker. Everywhere else is either occupied by the trash or people too stubborn to leave. Well, here it is. Bunker sweet bunker. Take all the dials you want. Please though, if you're not with them, fight. The people from the blue sea are our only hope. Just like with Enel."

"Say," Freddy said to the group" I think I'm going to head back to the ship. I feel bad for leaving Gonzalez there.

-With Liz and De-

As soon as they stepped into town, they could see the chaos. Things were on fire. All glass was broken. Roads were torn up. Buildings were half destroyed. It wasn't pretty. They passed an alley where an angel was getting mugged.

"Don't take my things!" She yelled.

"Shut up and just hand it over. You're lucky I'm being nice. If you only knew the things my friends would do for you." He snatched a bag she was carrying and ran off out of the alley. He ran passed De and Liz. Smiled a sinister smile at them when he aw them.

"Help!" The angel yelled, "Someone help!"

Liz threw her scythe and it got him directly in the back. He fell over and she went over to retrieve the stolen purse and her scythe.

"Thank you so much!" The angel said to Liz.

"For what? It's mine now." 

The angel fell on her knees, "Are you kidding?"

"Of course not! As long as my dream is still a nightmare, I'll do whatever I want."

A group of 7 of Turner's men that were walking by, throwing explosives at everything they saw walked by in a perpendicular street and saw their fallen comrade.

"Oi! What that Carter?"

"I think it was, get them!" The angel ran away. One of them was about to throw an explosive, but his hand was grabbed by someone before he could activate it.

"Who?" He looked over, "Weren't you just over there?" De socked him in the face. It knocked him over. The rest of them drew knives and guns and pointed them at De.

"Boys that's enough! Leave that one alone." Watson yelled. De didn't know who Watson was yet so he didn't take action, "You can't beat him. Captain of the Drunken Rum Pirates. So get out of here. De D. Dee, walk with me."

Oi, Liz, I'm going to go off with this guy! Put an end to it without me for a little while! De yelled over. Then he turned his back to her and walked with Watson.

"That giant buffoon then he's skinned alive-MMMM!" Someone put a hand over her mouth and forced her into an alley.

"You and me are gonna' have a good time!" This man yelled.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2009)

*With Kent and Jorma...*

"Kent, where are we going?" Jorma panted, struggling to keep up with Kent.

"I dunno...somewhere. We're going to find those people." Kent said stubbornly. Jorma sighed. There was no reasoning with him when he was like this. They jogged along for a good 10 minuets, not sure where to go. "This sucks." Kent says, sitting on the ground dejectedly. 

"Good." Jorma says. "Now let's just go stock up and get out of here. This island gives me a bad feeling...

*Crack! Crack! Crack!* 

"What's that?" Jorma exclaims, leaping up. "It sounded like gunshots..."

"They are," Kent said excitedly. "I can smell the powder..." He says, shifting to tiger point. "C'mon," He growls, shooting forward. 

"Kent! Wait up!" Jorma yells. "I'm not as fast as you!" Kent pays no attention and continues forward into a small clearing. He shifts back into human form, eyeing a small shack.

It's coming from in there..." Jorma nocks a pellet and warily follows Kent into the shack. The simply stare at the trapdoor, listening to the muffled sounds of battle coming from below. They look at eack othe, shrug, and then go charging down the stairs, screaming at the top of their lungs. "HAAAAAAAAA!!!"

"HUUUAAAAAAA!!!!" They burst into the room, looking around. There are maybe 10 people, 6 well armed men in masks, and 4 other people. Jorma quickly takes stock of them. 2 girls, one shorter, one taller. No visible weapons between the 2 of them. Theres a guy, holding several throwing knives, and finally a panda, with a bamboo staff. All 10 of the people are staring at them in complete and utter shock.

"PANDA!" Kent shouts. "JORMA THEY"RE THE GOOD GUYS!" He shifts immediately to hybrid point and sorus forward, grabbing a masked man, a guard, Jorma thinks, and punches his face in. Jorma lets his pellet fly, and it slams into the head of another guard, pushing him back. This gives Jorma time to load 3 pellets at once an try out his new shot.

"Tri shot!" he shouts, letting fly. The pellets whizz forward, striking the guard in the face. The gurad falls backwards, unconsious.

Meanwhile, Kent is taking care of his half of the guards. He soru's again, launching a quick kick at the gurads leg. It's nlocked, but Kent fakes to the left and drives his fist into the guard's stomach. "Tiger's barrage!" He shouts, launching a flurry of punches at the next guard. "HUZZAH!" He and Jorma quickly finish off the rest of the stunned and confused gurads, the walk up to the group of pirates.

"Who are you?" One of the girls finally asks, shaking her head in disbeleif. Kent shfts back to human form and gives her a lopsided grin.

"I'm Kent. Who the hell are you?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2009)

_*Aboard The Infinite Injustice...*_
We focus on Annie's cabin/snipers nest above the central mast. Annie holds her brothers Gunblade at her side and stares at her mothers silver revolvers which she has just mounted to the wall. "Here ya go fella," Annie says quietly as she mounts the Gunblade to the wall over her mothers revolvers. Under the weapons is an old bounty poster of her mothers...
*
Sarah The Death Dealer/Bounty: 96 Million*

And right next to her mothers poster is James bounty poster...

*James The Gunblade/Bounty: 70 Million*

Annie walks to the edge of her queen sized bed and sits down with her elbows on her knees. As Muffin chases a ball of string back and forth across the floor, the gunslinger just stares glumly at the bounty posters. Annie thinks about how she's ended up where she is and just where she's headed next and finally she wonders how long it'll be before her own gold revolvers and poster are mounted on the wall next to her mothers and brothers. 

Elsewhere Jessie awakens on a bunk in the medical cabin. Her first thought is that she's hungry and then her next thought is that every inch of her body hurts, "Did we win?" she asks no one in particular and depending on who would hear her question the answer is apt to be very different indeed.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 6, 2009)

Onboard the Makaosu Vessel
"So where are we headed to next?" Alain asks Darver. 

Darver walked up onto a higher platform on the ship so that he could overlook the entire Makaosu elite agent cast and speak to them. *"Our next destination is our closest base not to far from here. From there, we'll carefully plan our attack on Naibunes Boulevard.* Darver addressed the agents. Darver would excercise caution about letting members join this time. He kept a close eye on the "Hunter" as their voyage continued. 

Anglora quietly leaned over the side of the Vessel watching the ocean as they sailed on, contemplating what she had done. She sighed deeply and began to make her way to one of the cabins on the ship. 

The Makaosu's arrival at their base would come within the next day.


Wyaton....
A large green and black, dragon-like sea king glides through the ocean waters at an amazing speed. On top its head, a single man stands watching as the country of Wyaton comes ever more closer. Eventually, the sea king and it's passanger dock at Wyaton. The sea king lowers its head like a plank as the mysterious man walk down the nostril of the beast. 

The man is wearing a solid black suit, with a black tie, and a dark green dress shirt and solid black shoes with green buckles. He has a a black dress hat on with a green band and a feather along with short, oval shaped shades on. On the right side of his suit where a pocket was usually at, the World Government symbol was placed. He has fairly short, black hair that extends to his neck. (resembles sir crocodiles hair, except less greasy looking.) He has light brown skin that resembles that of an egyptian. 

The man surveys his surronding for a moment and after seeing a country that looks like it's been through a revolution, he begins his move. The mysterious man quickly walks through Wyaton, well, what appeared as walking. But, his steps for walking equaled running for an average man.

Eventually, the man reached the site of the destroyed palace and where the huge crater was placed. He spotted Captain Hawkins  and the marines performing a rescue mission. The man shook his head slightly and chuckled a bit. *"AYE! Dahahahahahaha! you good for nothing marines can't do anything right~"*

A text box appears by the man and properly introduces him.

*                                     "Hogosha" Rago
"Hogosha" (guardian/protector) Agent of the World Government.*


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2009)

_Cass vs. Tengu, Final part_

Tengu cursed. He never expected Cass to be this powerful. 

"It's over for you! Lock on!" Cass eye's focus only on Tengu's chest,ignoring everything around her. 

"I won't be beaten by you, FOREIGNER!" Tengu begins to fire more arrows at Cass, and despite hitting her several times, the girl is unfazed, her gun still aimed at him. Tengu darts out of sight, thinking that Cass might unleash a deadly move against him. "What is it with this foreigner? Whys isn't she moving?"

Gold energy begins to gather around Cass' gun. Despite Tengu being out of Cass's sight, her eyes can still see him somehow, even though he was far from her, jumping from rooftop to rooftop.

"GIIIIIIIGAAAAAAAAAA.....DOOOOORRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIRRRRUUUUU...SHOOOOOOOTTTTT!!!"

A single bullet bursts out from Cass's gun, the golden energy swirling around it. The farther the bullet flies, the faster the energy swirls around it, until it creates a giant-drill like projectile with Cass's bullet at the tip. The drill rips through the roofs of Tori, till it strikes a panicking Tengu with enough force to send him flying to the other side of the island.

Cass's eyes return to normal, and the girl falls to the ground, injured by the arrows Tengu shot at her while she was charging her ultimate technique.
"I really need a new skill." She remarks, pulling out an arrow lodged on her shoulders. 

_Wyaton_

Daran and his agents board a colorful ship with the smiling face of a clown painted at its sails. 

"We're following Darver! At this point its important for the Makosou to stick together, dolphin style!" The agents already on board the ship carry Daran to one of the cabins so he can be properly treated. As he is carried to his cabin, Daran begins to wonder.

"Where is Gil?" 

Several small ships were on the trail of Darver and the other Makosou ships. They fired their cannons rampantly, but failed to get a direct shot at them. All of the sudden a huge, gaping jaw rises from the water and bites off the hull of one of the ships. A laughing figure jumps out of the jaw, slamming a huge morning star at one of the pursuers, crushing him.

"KEFKEFKEFKEFKEF!KEFKEFKEFKEFKEF!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

With Gordo-

"I SAID WAIT MAN!!!" the man from the bar screams. "GOING UP AGAINST THEM IS SUICIDE!!!" Gordo ignores him and stands at a wall surrounding the four towers. "It's a shame to do this." He sighs, placing his hands on the all. He closes his eyes and focuses, Behind him a scale appears. "The amount of bricks and the amount of glue to hold them." 

The two representations appear on the scale only he can see. "They are even." He lets out a sigh. "A shame to do this." Suddenly the side with the bricks begins to drop down further and further until it hits the ground. "This wall, Is nothing but brick now." He pushes on it, causing it to crumble to the ground. 

"H..HOW DID YOU DO THAT!?" The man shouts. "You're annoying. Leave me." Gordo continues walking forward. "It's a simple matter of removing balance." He makes his was toward a tower. While inside, "MA'AM!!!" A man shouts. "SOMEONE'S DESTROYED THE WALL!!!" A blonde girl in a leather jump suit laughs. "You're an idiot. No one can destroy the wall." 

She makes a shoo motion with her hand. "Now go. Go. I'm eating." She leans back and a muscular man feeds her grapes. "Ah~ I love this Island. So much better then Dad-" Before she can finish she feels the tower shake. "WHAT'S GOING ON!!" the women screams at the messenger. "I TOLD YOU!! THE MAN DESTROYED THE WALL!!!"

The entire tower collapses. "The first tower is finished." Gordo sits down. "I've grown slightly tired. I shall rest for two minutes." He sat down. He wasn't exhausted, he could still continue. But he felt his body to be imbalanced and as such required him to rest. He was odd in this way, Balance is everything is what he seeks. 

With Joseph-

"Who are you?" He asks a small man with Tatoos. "THE NAMES GOOM RAFOOM!!" He laughs. "I'll kick your ass back to the fuckin boonies!" He removes six throwing knives from his belt and tosses them at Joseph. "Heh, Like this would be en-" Before he can finish, the knives speed up, Two stab Joseph in either shoulder and two in his legs. "GUH!" He drops down to his knees and removes the blades. 

"HAHA!" Goom laughs, the daggers fly back to his hands. "How.. Is it possible..." Joseph coughs. "The magnet fruit is taken." Goom laughs. "It aint magnets." He smirks. "Well, It aint a devil fruit atleast!" He laughs again. "I'm not goin to bother explanin it to you. You wouldn't understand." He grabs another six daggers. "It's best you just die. here, Lemme help" 

With Hana-

"So, You're the cook." She asks a pale man, with short black hair spiked upwards, a black suit and black sunglasses. "Yes." Sook replies and removes a large fish spine strapped to his back. "A bone?" Hana laughs. "Do not underestimate the bones of this fish." He swings downward, Hana jumps out of the way, looking at the massive cut in the ground. "It comes from the blade fish of the new world."

The cook adjusts his sunglasses. "Each bone in its body is sharp and hard as a steel blade." He then picks the spine up. "The spine is the same, But different." He makes a whip cracking motion and releases the spine. "It can bend and move freely when in this possition." He grins at the girl.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 7, 2009)

*-With 'Hunter'*

_That boy.  For being so worn out he was still able to do that to me.  It indeed gave me honor to kill him.  What the hell is the Makaosu though?  Why the hell am I on this ship?_

"Who the hell are all you people?!?!?!  Why am I on this ship?!?!?!"

'Hunter' took out his 'Griffin' sword and his 'Bascione' sword, his eyes had an emotionless look to them, "I highly suggest someone gives me answers."

*Those Damn 'Nonki' Guys*

*-Paegun vs. Dr. Nightfall*

Paegun's whole body was beginning to feel very heavy for him, "I have to beat you soon, huh?"

Dr. Nightfall grinned at the dazed Paegun, "So it is going to be too easy.  I was hoping for more of a fight from you."

"AAAARGH!"

Paegun charged at Dr. Nightfall relentlessly, "You're not going to beat me!  I've never lost!"

Dr. Nightfall stuck Paegun with both of his syringes, "Looks like I'm going to break your record then.  Full-Body Paralysis!"

Nightfall pressed down on the syringe's piston and injected Paegun with all of the Paralysis Liquid, "It's over.  Now time for the fun part."

Paegun's whole body began to feel very heavy, first he fell down to his knees.  He looked up at Dr. Nightfall who had a sadistic look on his face.  Paegun's mind became full of dread and despair, _I might actually die, here.  Damn.  Sorry Father, looks like I won't get the chance to capture you._

Dr. Nightfall had a scalpel in his hand, "Don't worry, you won't feel a thing."

Nightfall shoved Paegun's body to the ground and began cutting Paegun's chest.  After a few moments Nightfall got up and left a bloody Paegun on the ground bleeding heavily.  Paegun's chest was covered with many severe lacerations.  Paegun's sword was right beside him, but he didn't have the strength or will to move.

As Nightfall was walking away he had a large grin from ear-to-ear, "Too easy."

*-Sooyoung vs. Heinz Clef*

Sooyoung and Heinz were each parrying the others attacks.

"You ain't too bad musician."

Heinz put his two bows together in the shape of a cross, "I'm done fucking around girl.  Musical Revolution!"

"What the?!?!"

Heinz appeared right before Sooyoung and slashed both of her arms, her grip on her sword loosened and it fell to the ground.

"Damn.  Fast."

Sooyoung dropped down to one knee and Heinz stood right in front of her, "Too bad, your voice is somewhat soothing.  You probably would have made an excellent idol or something.  This is the end."

Heinz lifts his bows above his head and brought them down upon Sooyoung's chest.  The wound immediately spurted with blood and she fell to the ground with blank eyes, _Damn it.  Their level is so much more than ours.  I wonder how everyone else is doing?  They probably can't even take care of themselves.  Hehe._

*-Jae-Sung vs Mr. Scrub*

Jae-Sung began retracting his daggers, and Mr. Scrub grabbed one of the chains and began getting pulled in towards Jae-Sung's body, "Sh-"

Mr. Scrub smacked Jae-Sung's head with his small steel squeegee and flipped backwards.  Jae-Sung was rocked a little bit, but still maintained his composure.  Mr. Scrub and Jae-Sung began furiously attacking each other again, but apparently Mr. Scrub had the upper-hand.  Mr. Scrub was now easily dodging Jae-Sung's attacks and was striking allover Jae-Sung's body.  After the short scuffle, Jae-Sung felt all of the attacks at once.  Bruises appeared all over Jae-Sung's body and blood spurt from his mouth.  

Mr. Scrub looked at Jae-Sung with disgust, "Are all Marines this weak?  If they are, I can only imagine how weak those Admirals are.  Hahahaha."

Jae-Sung toppled over onto the ground, clenching the hilts of his daggers in his hand.  Mr. Scrub walked over to Jae-Sung's body and began kicking Jae-Sung's body over and over again, "This is what you get you bastard!  I can't believe you thought you'd beat me!"

Mr. Scrub raised his squeegee over his head and began delivering a finishing blow towards Jae-Sung's head.

"What?"

The steel squeegee connected with the ground, Jae-Sung used his Devil Fruit to shrink his body, "So you got a Fruit?  Interesting, too bad it's only prolonging the inevitable."

"I can't believe I had to actually use it, I hate using that piece of garbage."

Jae-Sung rose to his feet and smiled at Mr. Scrub, "That all you got, I'll show you something wild."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2009)

After being alone for several hours in her cabin Annie had gone down to her workshop below deck. She had locked herself inside for most of the day. Annie sits in front of a spinning lathe, grinding down a long high grade steel pipe. She has her goggles on and furrows her brow as she concentrates on getting the symmetry right. Annie just throws herself into her work, it makes her feel like her old self again and keeps the troubling memories at bay...at least for the meantime. Sadly Darver had destroyed Mr. Meanie her triple barreled rifle back on Wyaton and she needs a replacement. 

"Hey fella hand me the rotating sander willya!" exclaims Annie over the loud grinding noise. Cyborg Led who stands dutifully in the corner in a French Maids outfit nod his head in a robotic manner, "I get rotating slander Master Annie, Led always do good job!" he says proudly, his metal chest swelling with pride. 

"Sander you idiot not slander!" replies Annie without turning her back. Led shrugs, "What difference?" he asks her. Before Annie can throw her wrench at Led's face, there's a knock on the door. 

Led spins around and raises his fists in the air towards the door, "WHAT WHO IS INTRUDER KNOCKING ON MASTER ANNIE DOOR. I PROTECT MASTER ANNIE AND SAVE WORLD!" he shouts defensively. Annie walks past Led and pushes a button on the cyborgs neck, "Cool it!" she mutters, the light in Led's eyes dim and he slumps to the floor. She makes a mental note to dial down Led's aggressive tendencies but for some odd reason  he always reverts back to the old dumb Led. 

Annie sighs and answers the door, a smiling Jessie waves at her, "Hiya Annie!" she exclaims. Jessie looks awkwardly at the floor, "Um...I heard about what happened, listen if you need to talk...."*SLAM!* Suddenly the door slams in Jessie's face. Jessie's jaw hangs agape in surprise, "How rude," she says under her breath. Jessie pounds her fist against Annie's door, "ALRIGHT FINE IF YOU DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT THAT THEN AT LEAST HELP ME WITH SOME NEW WEIGHTS!" she shouts. 

Jessie can hear some footsteps walk towards the door from the inside and it opens, "C'mon in then I only want to talk about work, and nothing else....GOT IT!" Annie tells Jessie. Jessie nods and walks inside. 

"I've only got a bit of that Gorilla Marine's metal left that you gave me so don't lose it this time! It's tough working with that kind of metal ya know..." chastises Annie. Jessie nods, "Right," she feels like telling Annie that she only took off the first set of weights to help save her but she bites her tongue. Annie walks towards a corner of the workshop where a portion of Garrick's old ankle belts lay. 

"Help me out here She Hulk I can't move these by myself," Annie tells Jessie. The Shipwright walks over and helps Annie drag the insanely heavy weights to a machine.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

With Gordo-

"WE'VE GOT HIM SURROUNDED!!!" Men in black suits with white undershirts all surround him. Suddenly a path is cleared and three people arrive. "Oh?" A man wearing a white suit with a red cloth in his pocket, red gloves and wild red hair laughs. "You destroyed the wall and our sister?" A women wearing right belly shirt and short shorts asks. "Strong I suppose." Another man wearing baggy cameo pants comments. 

"The outfits are far too imbalanced." Gordo commented, Ignoring his own clothing choice. "HAHAHA!!" The man in white laughed. "My dead, Woops. I mean, Dear man." He cleared his throat and approached gordo. "We are the Falgala. Do you know what this means?" He asked Gordo. "I care not for the troubles of nobles." 

He grabbed the mans neck. "I only care, To correct ballance." A scale appeared behind him. "Destroying the scale." It began to tip to the left, then the right, left-right soon it just shattered and the man fell to the ground, unable to do anything. "guahf;stgetr" Gordo didn't grin, He shows no change. "You will be unable to speak for some time." 

He removes a pole from his back. "Who the hell are you!?" The women shouts. "I'm the Balancer." He comments. "Grr..." the women grumbles. "KILL HIM!!!" The men in suits rush towards Gordo. "I have no need to fight you." He jumps into the air, causing the men to collide into eachother. He then lands behind the two Falgala. "I only wish to eleminate those that cause imbalance in the world." 

the ends of his pole connect to both Falgala. "Destroying the Scale." Gordo's eyes darken and the two Falgala begin to sweat. 

With Hana-

"DAMN IT!" She blocks the whip with her chefs knife. "Look. Look." Sook comments. "You're doomed to die." He twists his wrists causing the whip to move violently and slash Hana's arms. "GUAH!" she screams. "Now to end it." He retracrs the whip. "I can let it end like this." Hana thinks. "It's my first damn mission." She places her hand on the ground. "SLICING PA-"

Before she can finish the whip smacks her back. "Now Now. No time for that." Sook comments. Hana is on the ground. "alm..." she finishes, Hand still on the ground. "Oh?" A crack rushes towards Sook, but he simply jumps out of the way. "If i was not going all out from the start. Perhaps you'd win." 

He then stops. "No, I should correct that." the cook adjusts his glasses. "I've yet to go all out." He removes more bones from his back, forming a rib cage on the end of his spine whip. "The end is now." He pulls the whip back, flinging it into the air. "I hope you can cook for the gods in heaven." He pulls the whip down, Sending it crashing into Hana's back. "Good bye." sook retracts his weapon and places it on his back. "It's a shame to kill such a beautiful women."

With Joseph-

"Damn it!" He holds up his hands. "BULLET EXPEL!!" He unleashes a wave of bullets. Goom just laughs and begins to spin his knives, Saving himself from the wave. But, Behind him, He loses all of his men. "It doesn't matter, Two bit fodder are a dime a dozen. Nah, Wait. More like a penny a hundred HAHAHA!!!" He laughs at the loss of his crew mates.

"Pirate or marine." Joseph stands up. "Nakama are Nakama." His eyes seemed to grow dark and angry. "You should never mock the death of a crew memeber." His hands move up towards the sky. "ALL EXPEL!!!" First a spear leaves his hands, Then a box, Followed by a few cannonballs. But, as another spear is halfway out, A sword is thrust through Joseph's stomach. cuasing the spear to be cut in half.

"there is no need to release that here." Alex comments. "HEY! I HAD IT COVERED!!" goom shouts. "No." Drake removes his blade and lets Joseph fall to the ground. "He is stronger then one might assume." Drake grins. "That ability is a continues stream of attacks. the weapons fly into the air, fall down on the opponent. Vanish, then fly into the air again." 

Josehp coughs. "How.. did you know about it..." He asks the Lt. "I've read your file top to bottom young Rodgers. I know everything about you." Drake raises his blade. "Sink the Nonki, We'll make sure no marines come to save them." he then steps to the left as a spear imapails the ground next to him. "So, die peacefully." Gordo's blade falls downward.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 7, 2009)

*Jae-Sung vs. Mr. Scrub*

"Taste some of this, you lil' Cabin Boy.  X-Saver!"

Mr. Scrub smiled, "What happened to the monkeys?"

"Screw monkeys!"

Jae-Sung jumped high into the air and extended his daggers fully.  He then made an X-motion with his arms and his chains crossed over each other, "Screw you Pirates!"

Mr. Scrub looked up at Jae-Sung and his eyes widened, "Fucking A!"

Jae-Sung's daggers connected with Mr. Scrub's squeegee and completely obliterated it.  Mr. Scrub's whole body then began spurting out blood, "By the way, you weren't even close to defeating me."

Jae-Sung began walking away, "Time to go see how everyone el-"

Jae-Sung felt a poke in the back of his neck and then a slash across his back.  Behind him stood Dr. Nightfall and Heinz Clef with smiles across their faces, *"Way too easy!"*

All of a sudden the area on the ground where the X-Saver connected with Mr. Scrub cracked.

Dr. Nightfall looked at Heinz and exclaimed, "He would have been a better fight."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 7, 2009)

*Eric vs Remy Buckminster*

Eric watches as his team is taken down one by one. The remaining opponents all walk up to him, prepared to attack, but they stop once they hear a voice, "Wait, I'll handle this one." A man with large circular glasses walks forward, fixing them with a single finger.

Eric gets in a ready stance, "And you are?" 

"My name is Remy Buckminster, and I am our crew's navigator. Seems you are the last annoyance left that our captain wishes to take out." He reaches into his belt and pulls out a few tools. He places a pen in his mouth, and pulls out a long piece of paper used to make maps and a pointed compass (the tool).

"Chain Bullet!" Eric fires a bullet straight for the navigator but he ducks under it and starts rushing towards the marine. As he makes his way over he uses the pen in his mouth to cover the chain in ink. 

As Remy gets closer Eric notices his chain arm begin to feel heavy. It suddenly slams into the floor with a loud crash, "The hell?" Remy is now standing next to Eric, "What're you doing to me!"

He adjusts his glasses with the knuckle of his hand holding the paper, "Oh, it won't matter to you soon," Eric grits his teeth, "Answer me!" He says lifting his leg and pointing it at Remy, "Chain Leg Cannon!" It fires at him but he ducks under the attack and splashes it with ink causing it to have the same effect as his chain arm. 

The process continues, but Eric eventually runs out of limbs to attack with. All of his chain parts return and to normal and he lies on the floor, "Shame, from the Captain's description I expected a lot more. But it seems this entire crew is a disappointment." He says fixing his glasses and putting away his supplies, "This crew may look weak...but we're stronger than you know..." 

Eric pulls back his neck slightly and then juts it forward, "Jack in the Box Head Butt!" His head sprints forward attached to a chain and Remy square in the head. He stumbles away, not expecting this attack, it causes his glasses to crack slightly, "I was just going to leave you here, maybe throw you in the ocean, but now...now you'll pay."

He pulls out his compass again and stabs one end into Eric's chest. He then extends it and makes a lightning fast motion with his hands. He then picks it up, puts it away, and walks away. Suddenly a series of cuts appear all over Eric. His vision blurs and he passes out.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

"That is all she wrote." Alex smirks. "Let's see." He looks around. "Many have fallen. But the worthless are easily replaced." He walks over to the main men of his crew. "We've lost a simple cabin boy. Though he was weaker then you men, He was stronger then the rest of them. We'll need to replace him with someone of greater strength soon." 

They all nod and begin to walk off. "You.. Bastard..." Joseph coughs and tries to pull himself forward. "Still some fight left in you?" He walks over to him. "Stabbed through the stomach but still putting up such a fight." WHAM! He steps on the wound in Joseph's back. "GUAH!" His body arcs and he coughs up blood. 

"You have the tenacity of a pirate." Drake laughs. "If you manage to survive. Then grow stronger. If you lack the will to do so, Then just die. You'd be worthless anyway." He removed a pistol from his belt and shot Joseph. "Now then, open fire on the Nonki. Sink it to the very depths of Davey Jones Locker." 

He walked off, As he spoke those words. Five cannons fired on the Nonki. Joseph still maintained enough consciousness to see three of them make contact with the ship. First the mast was destroyed ,Then the rear of the ship. Followed by large hole place right through dead center. "N...no..." A tear rolls down Joseph's face and he slips into the darkness. So too, Does his precious ship. "I.. couldn't do anything..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2009)

It's a bright sunny day on this part of the Grand Line, Marcks lounges back against the railing of _The Infinite Injustice_ and yawns, "Ugh....that whole Wyaton deal almost gave me a heart attack," he says to a deckhand, "You know I had to hold off three Makaosu all by myself, plus I got to Annie first before anyone," the deckhand give Marcks an incredulous look, "Uhhh...well the others helped too, Shin held my spare pellets for me....really." 

"Riiiiiiiight," replies the deckhand with a chuckle as he coils a thick rope around his arms, "So any news on where we're headed to next Captain Marcks," asks the deckhand. Marcks had made it a point to remind every deckhand aboard to call him Captain. He had tried to persuade his other nakama to do the same thing but this didn't go over as well.

Marcks shrugs at the deckhand, "Beats me, I'll asks Alph when he leaves his workshop," he replies. 

In another workshop Annie is busy at work. She stands over a forge that burns with white hot intensity, she holds a metal hammer in her left hand and metal tongs in her left which grips a chunk of metal. To be specific it is Garrick's metal. Annie pounds away at the metal, molding it to a specific shape. Meanwhile, Jessie watches patiently behind Annie while Cyborg Led churns the bellows of the forge, supplying more heat to the smoldering fire. "The trick," says Annie, "Is to get it at the right temperature and keep it there, the metal becomes more malleable but its a hella tough job with this stuff. I wish I knew where that big Gorilla found this metal," she mutters. 

Annie smiles for the first time in days as she pounds away with mechanical precision at the metal feeling the grooves in it, trying to get just the right shape. Unlike most other girls her age Annie had always been fascinated with things like, chemistry (specifically the explosive kind), and metallurgy. Annie is even better at these pursuits then she is at shooting and if things had been different she probably would've become a scientist of some sort, correction a very hot and cute scientist thinks Annie.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

All is black and calm. Joseph lays down, surrounded by darkness. "Or it would be." He comments. "If not for that annoying damn light." He opens his eyes and swats at the light. "your bugging me! Go away!" He reaches up and grabs the beam. "Huh? You can't grab light..." He thought to himself. "Crap." He sighs and his eyes open, He's laying in a bed, there's a crack in the curtain next to him. 

Sending a beam of light directly into his eye. "How long was i out." He stood up and rubbed his head. Suddenly a bowl of green something appears infront of his vision. "What's this." He turns his head to see who was handing it to him. Hana sat in a chair, arm extended. "Just eat it." She commented. Joseph grabbed the bowl and sniffed it. "It smells like poison." His eyes narrowed. "Nope, Deadly toxins." Hana smirked. "Oh and it's been a week." she adds.

With Gordo-

The two remaining Falgala fall to the ground. "My job is done." He turns and begins to walk off. The citizens of the Island however try to stop him. "WAIT!? THAT'S IT!?" The man from the bar shouts. "You just show up and leave!? You know! this is the grandline!! It takes atleast a week for the log post to set on this island!!!" Gordo shrugged. "I do not rely on such devices to make my way." He walked off towards his boat. "The gods will deem where i am to go. There i will find what needs to be corrected."

With the Little Tree pirates-

"I'll call him Sparky." Jason comments patting the birds head. "Sparky is a horrible name... "Belle sweatdrops. "RAAT!!!" But is met with a small shock. "Sparky is a great and wonderful name." She replies in a monotone voice. "I wish i had such a wonderous name myself." Sparky puffs out his chest looking pleased. "Raa."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2009)

Some time later Cyborg Led and Jessie dip the finished product into a vat of water causing a giant wall of steam to erupt. The cooled metal itself is now too heavy for Annie to pick up by herself. After letting it cool off Annie attaches straps to the new ankle weights, only 4 inches thick, as well as a new and improved waist belt which is only 2 inches thick but oh so very heavy. 

"Alright Sis lets try 'em on!" Annie exclaims. Jessie sighs, "And I was just getting used to having them off again," lugging around that kind of weight makes her feel like she's five times as heavy and she needs to exert twice as much energy just to do mundane things, even casual walking is tiring. _Thank Oda I have my clones to do the extra work on the ship_ Jessie thinks to herself.

Jessie starts to remove her shirt when suddenly she notices Cyborg Led in the corner just staring fixedly at her making Jessie feel uncomfortable, "You lookin' at something!!" she yells at him. Led jumps back, "WHAT! I no look at Jessie's boob, Jessie does not have even any boob worth looking at!!" he replies in an offended voice, even though he continues to stare at Jessie's cleavage. Jessie becomes red faced and cracks her knuckles, she begins advancing on Led *BABLAM!!!!* but before Jessie can make a move, Annie bashes the Cyborg in the head with a crowbar, one of OC's actually and Led crumples to the floor.

"Thanks," mutters Jessie with a laugh. "Don't mention it," replies Annie as she kicks Led's metal head, "Ouch my foot!" she yelps in pain and she slams her crowbar in his face again. A half an hour later Jessie walks around Annie's workshop like an old lady. Her shoulders are slumped forward and she walks at a snails pace.  

"Aw this sucks!" Jessie complains, "These are even heavier then the last ones!"  Annie shakes her head and chuckles, "Hey that's the weight you wanted don't blame me you goddamn Amazon!" Annie replies, "Give it some time your body will adjust quicker then last time I think."  

Jessie walks out of Annie's workshop literally feeling the weight of the world on her shoulders.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

Isako Kingdom Castle- 

Two guards, Dressed in silver armor with spears and matching helmets. Stand outside a large double door. It has gold vines going from the bottom to the top. The doorknobs seem to be made from diamonds and gold. "I've grown worried about the King." the first guard speaks. "Worry not. It's not our place." The second replies.

"But, Are you not afraid for his health?" The first guard turns his head to the second. "Return to position!" The second yells. "Should we be caught conversing the king will have our heads on a platter of gold!" The first guard quickly straightens up. "This is what i mean!" The first speaks. "We can no longer converse as we please!"

The doors suddenly fling open and a marine captain exists the kings chambers. "Heh heh heh." The captain is too tall for anyone to get a good look at his face. "It's his fault." The first gaurd speaks as the captain rounds the corner. "Bite your tounge peasant." A man wearing a red, black dotted cape. Red silk shirt, Brown silk pants and silk slippers. With a crown atop his head speaks. 

His hair is short and white, His beard is but stubble. His eyes are sunken in and distant. "I'm the king. My orders absolute." King Isako The 10th.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2009)

_*The Dark Justice...*_
Captain Zane Garrick sits in his office listening intently to a black Marine isssue den den mushi on his desk. 

*"Good work quashing the rebellion on Evermore Captain Garrick. In fact you and your crew did such a fine job, I wish that we had sent you instead to another similar situation over at Wyaton,"* says the voice over the den den mushi. 

"Thank you sir but we were just doing our jobs," replies Garrick, "Wyaton you says what happened over there?" he asks.

*"Oh the matters finished anyhow, so its nothing to worry about at the moment."*

Now Garrick grips the edges of his desk with his meaty hands, this is it! he thinks. Garrick coughs and clears his throat, "Sir I noticed that there were no promotions issued for our me....*COUGH* I mean my crew," he asks. 

The voice chuckles slightly, *"That's because there are none, Captain. I will have my subordinates send you the briefing for your next mission within the hour. Good day and god speed," * and the line goes dead.

"GODDAMN IT!!!!" hollers Garrick as he punches his desk into wooden smithereens.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

"Rgh." Eve wakes up and rubs the back of her head. "How long have i been out.." She gets up, her legs wobble and she falls to the ground. "Oof." She places her hands palm down on the ground and tries to stand up once more. Her arms wobble under her weight and she falls down. "I can't move." She laughs to herself. "I.. guess it makes sense." 

Creek, The door slowly opens and Jason stands against the entrence. "Jason." Eve smiles at him. "I heard about your fight." Jason walks in and sits down on the bed in front of Eve. "Ah.. you did?" Eve smiled. "I don't see why we have a girls cabin." Jason comments, ignoring Eve's words. "Only Belle sleeps in here anyway."

Eve's face looses it's smile. "N..no.. I've decided to sleep up here." She comments. "Hmm?" He looks down at the tall women laying on the floor. "It's.. better for you that way." She speaks. "Now eve." Jason stands up and grabs onto one of Eve's arms, Then the other. "It's no good." He pulls her up so she's sitting against the other bed.

He then returns to his previous spot. "I've grown too used to you being in the bed above mine." He smiles at her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2009)

"I'm Kent. Who the hell are you?" asks the fast moving fellow who can apparently turn into a Tiger.

Flynn glares at Kent, "None of your goddamn business stripes!" he replies in a gruff manner. 

Usagi quickly grabs Flynn by the shoulder, "Calm down Flynn!" he exclaims while pulling Flynn back. 

"Oh sorry let's be nice to Tony the Tiger! Real great!"  Flynn tells the Panda. 

Usagi smiles at the newcomers and inclines his head, "My names Usagi, and this recalcitrant fellow is Flynn."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2009)

Kent stared at the panda for a moment. "I....don't know what recalcitrant means. But it reminds me of that other panda." He paused. "I didn't like the other panda. I threw him off a cliff." Jorma sighed and stepped forward.

"Sorry about Kent," He said, extending his hand for Usagi to shake. "He gets a little...excited sometimes. I'm afraid he's dead set on helping you guys with whatever you're doing."

"Does he have mental problems?" One of the girls asked sharply.

"Actually, no. He's suprisingly sane."

"I use Rokushiki." Kent said. "But right now all I can do is soru. Jorma here is a sharpshooter. Who uses a slingshot."

"Sogeking uses a slingshot," Jorma protested. "And so will I."

"Whatever," Kent said. He turned back to the group. "We're pirates," he said. "In case any of you haven't figured that out yet. And we want to join your crew. Because you guys sound strong an I'm really tired of only talking to Jorma and they old man."

"What old man?"

"It's a long story..." Jorma sighed. "But the offer stands. We'll help you out. Do you want us?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

On Pongo Jongo Island-

"Pff, We've gotta get rid of that damn Micheal guy." Some of the villagers sit in another home and complain about Micheal. "Oh, You want to get rid of him too." A voice comes from the the shadows. "We couldn't help But wonder." in another home. Another voice comes from the shadows. "Why would you be so mean to a man with such potential." In a third home, Another voice speaks.

"WHO-""ARE-"YOU!?" The villages shout. "We Are.""The reaper.""Pirate crew."The reaper crew grins. "Now don't worry." Jacob removes a sword from his belt. "I'll end it fast." Dread points his Nagitana at the villagers. "So, You wont feel much pain." Dread flings his left arm and releases a blade.* "At first.*" The three speak in unison then move towards their targets. "S..STAY BACK!!!!"

Grim raises his arm and slices the villagers throat. "We'll be taking Wrath from you all. But not before easing the pain of leaving." Grim grins, His face soaked in blood. "It's not our fault you see." Blood splatters acorss the wall and Jacob smirks. "It's just, You have caused him great pain." Dread stabs a villager pinning him to a wall. *"So we must eliminate you all."*

Each man leaves their current place and begins to enter more houses. "AHH!!!!" A women screams and runs from he home. "Please, Running will only lengthen the pain." Grim raises a pistol and blows the womens head off. "We Just want to make sure Micheal is happy." He laughs. "YOU BASTARD!!" A large buff man picks up a barrel and is about to slam it down on Grims back. SLICE! Grim quickly turns and cuts his stomach.

"You are all out of your league." Jacob jumps out of a window, chasing a small child. "AHH!!!" the boy screams. "MOMMY!!! MOMMY!!!" Jacob shakes his head. "Sorry kid, Mommy ain't coming." SLICE! The child falls to the ground. "You threw rocks at Micheal didn't ya." He smirks at the bleeding child. "Now let's get this over with." He rushes off towards another house.

Dread walks around town, picking up random guns. "I've yet to use this ability." He smirks and throws the guns into the air. "The Witches House." Five villagers are caught in his attack. Dread leaps into the air and fires all the guns destroying the villagers in the procces. He lands on the ground and spins his nagitana. "It's time to destroy the island."

"MARINES!!! PLEASE COME QUICKLY!!!" A women shouts. "Ma'am! Please calm down what is the problem!" a voice on the other end answers. "PONGO JONGO ISLAND IS BEING ATTACKED!!! THE ISLANDERS ARE BEING SLAUGHTERED!! THEY CALL THEMSELVES THE REAPER PIRATES!!!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 7, 2009)

With Shin​
The samurai had taken his time lying on deck, taking it easy and resting while smoking one cigarette after the other.A visibly annoyed and tired M.J. had gone up to get some fresh air during a short break but with Shin lying around in that condition with untreated cuts all over his body she had to patch him up first.All the while Shin barely moved while he received bandage after bandage.When he finally felt at least somewhat rested he headed to Alph's to see what the android had in store for him.

Upon arrival he spotted a completely repaired Alph, he had heard Shin's approach a while ago so he had already prepared the devices."Alright listen up, I got this idea from reviewing some old visual data of the VS Garrick battle."Alph commented as Shin stepped up next to him and glanced at the devices."Jessie is also making use of this but that way wouldn't be suitable for you."

"What the hell are you talking about and why wouldn't it be suitable for me but it is for Jessie?"Shin replied, he had no idea what Alph had in mind with these things, they looked like weird bracelets or something, and then one bigger version in the middle of the other four.

"Weights, just plain weights but the way Jessie makes use of them is by strapping several pieces of highly dense metals onto her body, as a result she is constantly weighed down and  she continuously has to lift these weights, because of that she is constantly training and increasing her strength and if she were to remove them her strength and speed increase would be immense."

The android picked up one of the bracelets and then continued."That wouldn't work for you, if I were to weigh you down like that you would end up dead because of your risky battle tactics that rely on your agility and quick reflexes.....Say dodging bullets for example, if you were to run into a marine squad carrying rifles then you would be done for since you wouldn't be capable of defending and evading while carrying such a heavy weight."He paused briefly, just to make sure the thickheaded samurai would be able to keep up with all of this."

"Obviously you would have to remove the weights in circumstances like that but the whole point of weights like that is that you should only remove them against formidable opponents but I designed these for you so if you could stay still and allow me to put the one."He started putting the bracelets on but continued talking."I've been working a gravity manipulating devices, though because of the risk involved with them these can only be altered personally by me and any attempt to remove or alter them will result in them shutting off."

"Why is that?"

"Since you're the kind of fool that would start poking his katana in them in order to get them off or something and could possible increase gravity to the point that you and the Infinite are pulled down to the bottom of the ocean and that's not even the worst case scenario."He started with putting on the lower two bracelets."The will start out low, 2 times normal gravity and I will be watching your development, as soon as I see that you're used to this weight and are back on your normal strength, speed, etc level then I will increase it with another 2 times, and I will continue doing so every time you're used to the increased weight."

He finished with the larger device then went around Shin's waist."By pressing this button and then turning the switch counterclockwise you deactivate the device but be warned that shouldn't do that just for any reason but with by starting off so low and then slowly building up the effects won't be noticed straight away but in the end you will become much stronger, even walking around will result in you training your body and actually lifting other weights and push ups would be even more effective then they were before."

"I don't really get what you're doing but it's supposed to make me as strong as Garrick, no even stronger them Garrick right?, I'm up for it."At this moment Alph activated it and Shin instantly felt the increased weight, though because of the light setting he didn't have that much trouble with it and headed off right away."I'm hitting the training room."


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 7, 2009)

OC had been in his cabin for the past several days.  After Jessie had broken his pistol during the attack of the drummer assassin, OC had stayed in his cabin attempting to make a new one for the next several days.  OC had heard explosions, but dismissed it as another one of the various assaults that seemed to be taking place every other day on this ship.    

OC gave up.  His pistol looked like a cardboard tube with bullets inside.  That was because that was what it actually was.  Now that his crowbar had gone mysteriously missing, and his shotgun was out of bullets, he had no weapons to use.  OC sighed and headed out of his room to the kitchen.  He was hungry and had run out of protein rations.   

OC arrived in the kitchen and saw that no one was there.  OC dug through the cabinets and began to throw food that he didn't want behind him.  "Protein rations, protein rations... no protein rations.  What the hell do these people eat?" OC held up a bag of chips.  "Nachos? Where the hell is all the protein? And all that fat! How the hell does everyone on this ship stay in shape?" 

OC decided to tear open the bag and tentatively take a bite.  His eyes widened when he tasted the food.  "I've been missing out," OC realized.  OC tore through the rest of Nachos bag.  OC wanted more.  Much more.  Activating his super strength, OC grabbed the pantry filled with snacks and tore it off from the wall.  He then carried it back to his room, hungry for more.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

"Sir!" A marine quickly turns around. "THE REAPER CREW HAS POPPED UP ON PONGO JONGO ISLAND!!!" He shouts to a fat man sitting in a chair, food stains all over his uniform and a turkey leg in his hand. "Meh." Captain- Fa H. Tee. "CAPTAIN THIS IS SERIOUS!! WE'RE THE ONLY ONES IN THE AREA!!!" The captain sighs. "Fine. Go." He takes a bite from his turkey leg. "How did he become captain..." the marine sweatdrops.

On Pongo Jongo  Island-

"Hehehe, That's the last of em." Grim tosses a womens body onto a massive pile. "I'M FEELIN HONORED!!!" Micheal shouts, tears rolling down his face. "We can not allow those who harm nakama to survive." Dread speaks. "I still hate you." Jacob turns. "Let's leave this island." Grim begins to head for the docks. "We don't have a boat." Grim smirks. "We'll have one soon. And we shall convert it to resemble our old one."

"Not so fast." A fat man appears, he's now holding his knees, bent over and breathing heavily. "I've... I've... huff.. HACK!!!" He coughs. "I've come to save... the island..." He coughs again. "Sir.. We're.. too late.." The marines hold their hats to their chests and look down. "SHUD UP! WE'RE NOT LATE!" The captain smacks the marine and draws his blade. "Now, We're gonna kill the-"

Before he can finish, A bullet passes through his head. "The problem with most battles, Is the enemy gives the "Good guys" too much time to speak." Grim blows the smoke from his barrel. "So, Shall we abandon words and just slaughter the crew?" He looks to his men. "I'M FEELIN SUUUPAAH!!" Micheal ran off. "Whatever." Jacob followed. "YEs sir." Dread bowed.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 7, 2009)

Makaosu Base
The large Makaosu vessel docks at a mysterious island that has a rather rocky terrain. The island has a volcano that has been viewed as too dangerous for anyone to live there, so the island was deserted for some time. Although, the Makaosu has invented a way to keep the volcano idle for some time, thus, creating an elaborate and secret place suitable for their base.

The agents along with Darver leave the vessel and head for their base. The actual base is a giant dome center near the volcano, so the temperature is pretty high. Inside the dome is an giant meeting room for where the Makaosu's meetings are held. This is the main dome. On the island are various other domes that are for other uses. Each elite agent has their own dome and the intelligiance department has their own dome. There are many lesser Makaosu agents walking around the island and that live there. The lesser Makaosu agents are knwon as the "tero". (meaning terror).

As Darver and the elite agents walk through the island, the tero greet them by bowing, acknowledging their elite positions. One of them run up to Darver and bows to him. 

"Master Darver-sama, the Vice Leader has returned!" The tero said. *"Is that so? It's about time that fool has come back."* Darver said plainly as he continued to walk. All of the were heading towards the main dome, the meeting dome, to have a short briefing on their next objective.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

A man moves over the waves, through the water. He moves without moving. His arms are folded and he keeps his eyes focused on the volcanic island ahead. "Damn, It's bout time you got me here." Under the water, two small sharks work hard to bring the man to the island. "Hurry it up." He sees the island getting closer. "Pff, This is too slow." He crouches down and jumps into the air, flips and lands on the island. 

"Where the hell is everyone." He asks a random Terro, or rather orders him to tell him. "Th...They went to the main dome sir!" He bowed. "Pfff." He starts walking towards the volcano. "Walkings for losers." He puts his hands in his pockets. "when i'm boss, everyone will crawl to the main dome with me on top." He grins a massive grin. "Ain't no need for me to walk when i'm head."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 7, 2009)

Marine HQ Sea Port Town-North Blue​​
Ranald motions for Timothy to attack. The young boy is more then willing to oblige as he charges in. With a hop Timothy uses a well aimed scissors kick. But Ranald see the attack coming from a mile away as he simply steps into the attack hooking his left arm into the bend of the outstretched leg’s knee. His right hand wraps into Timothy’s collar. Using the momentum Timothy gained in the attack Ranald spins on his left heel. With a umph Ranald releases the boy sending him spiraling toward the tree. With a jarring impact Timothy bounces off the tree and hits the ground. Using his left hand as a balance Timothy pulls himself up against the tree as Ranald  charges in. With two spinning hops Ranald executes a powerful butterfly kick aimed right at Timothy’s head. The Marine is barely able to dodge and Ranald’s shin impacts the tree crushing the bark in. Timothy’s eyes widen as he spins under and around the blow. Now knowing that Ranald isn’t holding back he quickly executes several blows that hit hard in the left kidney region on Ranald’s back.

Ranald grunts as the blows push him toward the tree. With a roar Ranald executes a back elbow to tries a counter the blows he had just received. Timothy blindly ducks walking into Ranald’s trap. Using the momentum off the missed attack Ranald propels himself from the tree. In mid flight he spins his body into a toe kick. The top of his foot slams down hard onto the back of Timothy’s  neck forcing the boy down hard. As Ranald’s chest hit’s the ground he spies that Timothy whip lashing back up. Using his legs as a  pendulum Ranald spins on his chest. Using his upper body strength he props himself up off the ground as his left leg flies out. It catches Timothy squarely on the chest. The impact quickens Timothy’s backward spiral as he hit’s the ground hard and roles toward the base. As he comes to a stop Ranald has already righted himself into another of his fighting styles. Several moments pass before Timothy shows any signs of life

With a groan he pulls himself to a setting position as he vigorously rubs the back of his neck. Ranald smiled briefly as he spoke  “Glad yur not dead lad, that would be hard t’ explain t’ th’ higher ups.” Timothy stands to his feet as he dust himself off. As he rubbed his chest he coughed a little. “Yeah, yeah. Whatever Ranald” he said as he reached behind his back “looks like the stories are true, some one of my caliber can’t go hand to hand with you” He pulls a pair of nunchaku. “that means I have to get serious with you.” Timothy spins the nunchaku as he performs several flashy routines before he catches one of the sticks under his left arm. Holding in a defensive manner he begins to circle Ranald slowly getting closer.

The Dark Nation: South Blue​
All sails are raised as the colors are brought down. Jurgen stands on the bow as he silently follows the magnetic fields of the planet. He could sense that another port town was close. He silently wandered to himself did they know what evil their way came. All around him the demons of ink and paint scurry about their work as they swabbed the decks and pulled the cannons back. The board that had fallen away was hoisted back into position giving the Dark Nation the look of a unarmed ship. Deep in his hold Victor was done cleaning his painting, now he was hanging his favorites that he had acquired from Cost Sol Delia. He was very meticulous about his work and each one had to be in the right place.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

twenty minutes and a few dozen dead marine bodies later. "Their boats are are smaller then i suspected." Grim laughed. The marine boat was the same size as the old reaper. "Well well, i suppose this makes it easier to get adjusted too." He jumps aboard. "Come men, The reaper crew sets sail for the grand line." He grins. 

"Yes sir!" Dread climbs aboard. "I'M FEELIN HONORED!" Micheal hops on. "Yeah yeah." Jacob climbs up and looks out at the island. "Marines are useless." He spat at the ground and the crew sat off. "We're going to go and find our treasure men." Grim grins. "We're going to go and find our treasure."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2009)

"What!? No Nachos!" exclaims Cyborg Led, "Master Annie said she want Nachos but they gone!" Led looks into each nook and cranny of the pantry and cupboards but fins nothing. 

He looks around the kitchen and suddenly discovers a trail of crumbs that lead into the hallways, "I have found clue!" Led exclaims proudly, "I will defend nachos and find thief who stole food of Master Annie!"  Cyborg Led stomps off following the trail of crumbs until it leads him to a cabin door. He can hear a loud munching sound coming from inside, *"Glom, glom, glom..." *

BLAM! Led kicks down the door and sees OC sitting at his bedside with a pile of junkfood strewn about. There are red crumbs all over OC's mouth and Led points an accusing finger at OC. 

"THIEF!!" Led hollers, "YO STEAL PRECIOUS NACHOS! I CRUSH YOU THIEF!" 

Led bends his knees and blasts off at OC point blank range, *"BAM BAM ROCKET!" *

"Where's my Nachos?" asks Annie as she sits in her workshop.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

"So i've been out a week huh." Joseph sighs. "Yup." Hana comments, kicking her feet. "You know you talk in your sleep." She smirks, It was time to play a game with her old pal. "Oh?" Joseph blinks. "Yeah, Seems you couldn't live without seeing me." she chuckles. "You were saying some pretty naughty things too." Hana winked at him.

"Ah... I spoke that outloud." He blinked. "I...I was kidding..." Hana blushed. "Ah..." Joseph rubbed the back of his head. "Then so was i." They sat silent in an awkward pause. "I SAID NO!!" A female voice shouts outside. "BUT I WANNA SEE IF HE'S OK!!" A male voice responds. "Oh, It's Peagun and Sooyoung." Joseph stands up to answer the door.

"How do you know that!?" Hana asks. "It's always peagun and sooyoung." He replies opening the door. "JOSEPH!" Paegun cheers. "Man, It's good to see you! it was dull where i was!" He laughed. "Ah? Dull? I just woke up so i guess i can't say if it was dull or not." Joseph rubbed his chin. "See, This is what i missed." Paegun pointed at Joseph, Sooyoung just sweatdropped.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 7, 2009)

Makaosu Base
The Makaosu elite agents along with Darver site at a rather large table with all kinds of food in front of them. The dome had a see through ceiling so that natural sunlight could penetrate the glass and illuminate the room. A feast was thrown in the honor of the their return. But, the food was upon the table left untouched. Darver had ordered that no one eats until the Vice leader had arrived. 

*"Where is that idiot?"* Darver said to himself as he impatiently waited. Most of the elite agents also looked famished as they impatiently waited for the untimely Vice leader to arrive. 

Anglora sat in her seat with a neutral expression. It seemed as if she had regained most of her dignity and that she finally came to a conclusion about her motives. She sat quietly as they awaited the arrival of the vice leader.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 7, 2009)

OC was happily munching on Nachos when the door suddenly burst down.  OC saw Led standing in front of him.  "You're dead." OC had never seen Cyborg Led.*"BAM BAM ROCKET!"* OC reached for his crowbar, but then remembered he couldn't find it.  Led propelled himself forward and slammed into OC, sending the both of them skidding across the room and smashing into OC's bed, which collapsed from the force.    

OC activated his super strength and pushed Led off of him.  "I thought this retard was dead..." OC said to no one in particular.  OC got up and wiped Nacho crumbs off of his face.  Cyborg Led turned towards OC.  "Fool! I sixteen turning seventeen.  Nachos be for teenagers! And kids."  "I'm eight months old." 

Cyborg Led burst into laughter.  "Ahahaha! Baby, baby, OC you a baby!" Led sang.  OC grabbed Led by the neck and tackled him.  OC's super strength was still activated so the two slammed through the floor and landed in the workshop Annie was working in.  OC had damaged Cyborg Led's voicebox in the attack.  "Baby... baby... OC... baby," Led kept on repeating.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2009)

BOOM! a door is kicked open and two Terro fly through the room. "Hot damn i'm hungry!" He shouted, then laughed. "What the hell!? We're missing people!!" He shouted. "As your Bo-" he stopped himself. "Vice leader! I'm pretty damn pissed!!" He went towards his seat. "You're all lucky i've got some recruits in mind!" He laughed, then noticed the new guy. "Ah? who the hell is that?" he took his seat and sat it next to the boss. "Well, Who the hell is going to explain to me who that guy is!?" He shouts. 

Elsewhere in the grandline-

"I did not know man could use sharks as a boat." Gordo blinks. His sense of ballance in the world has gone further into the unballanced side after the events he had seen. "I suppose, I should head towards the base then." He thought to himself. "they will aid in me ballanceing the world."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 8, 2009)

At the Makaosu Base-

Makoto watches as their Vice Leader enters, "Oh great, your back." He says sarcastically. "You're all lucky i've got some recruits in mind!" Makoto face palms, "I remember the last "new recruit" you got me partnered up with..." He cringes at the memory of one of his previous partners, "Not like my current partner does anything anyway." He says eying Felicia. 

He kicks his feet up and sees him spot the new member, "Eh, he took out James and took his place," he says with his finger in his mouth picking food out of his teeth, "You better hope he doesn't want to be Vice Leader or you might end up cut in two."

With the Nonki Crew-

Eric enters Joseph's room with the others, but with a much more serious tone, "Drake got away, him and his crew."  He reports to Joseph, seeing how he's been out of commission, "He wrecked our boat, so I guess I'll try to call in a replacement from a nearby base or something."

He leans against a nearby wall and crosses his arm, "I don't know about you all but I don't take getting beaten like this sitting down,"  He spits, "So, I plan on taking him down, with or without you all. If you plan on joining, you'd better all get stronger. That's what I'll be doing."


----------



## koguryo (Feb 8, 2009)

-Makaosu Base

'Hunter' was sitting with his arms crossed and kept his dead down, "I'm 'Hunter' and I have questions.  Like who are all of you and what exactly is the Makaosu?"

-Nonki

"So, I plan on taking him down, with or without you all. If you plan on joining, you'd better all get stronger. That's what I'll be doing."

"To think we just got done with some training too."

"We should all focus on fully healing first.  Especially you Joseph."

Jae-Sung walked into the room, "I can't believe that happened."

Joseph stared at Jae-Sung, "You get shorter?"

Jae-Sung immediately left the room after Joseph made the statement, "Something I said?"

"We need to come up with some sort of plan.  Any ideas?  Joseph?"

"Wait why Joseph?"

"Even though he's a complete dumbass and useless, he appears to be leader-like."

Everyone's eyes went blank and Paegun began walking out the door, "I'm gonna go check up on Hammer-Marine and Gun-Marine, they got pretty messed up from their fights.  I'm also gonna work on my sword technique.  If anybody wants to join me, feel free to do so."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2009)

Daran's ship docks inside one of the Makosou's secret bases. This one was concealed inside a volcanic island, one which had several domes, each housing one of the Makosou's elite agents, as well as the intelligence. The volcano was actually active, but thanks to World Government technology Daran's master Fasola acquired the volcano's natural processes were stalled. 

Daran's ship docked at a separate dome, far from the ship the other agents used. Intelligence agents stood at attention as Daran left the ship. The injuries left to him by the traitor James still hurt the fishman, and due to this pain he was confined to a wheelchair. One of the agents, a tall, lanky gentleman wearing a sheep mask, approached Daran, carrying a dossier with him.

"Sir, we have acquired the information from Naibunes. Apparently they have deployed Pacifista units in the fortress." Daran smirked. 

"Deliver the information to Darver in the meeting dome. Tell them I wouldn't be able to attend the meeting due to my injuries."

The intelligence officer saluted Daran, and went to the main dome to bring the information. With that business done, Daran turned to another agent, a woman wearing a skin-tight suit and a goat mask. 

"Where is Gil?" 
The woman shrugs. "Sir Gil said he'd be taking Gesser for a swim, sir."

Daran facepalms. Bad things happen when Gil takes Gesser for a swim.

Above the island, a large cloud casts a shadow on the main dome, hidden at the center of the volcano. This would be normal, if the cloud didn't have giant baloons strapped to it. The cloud was actually a bananawi, huge, crocodilian beasts who preyed on seakings. This one looked like a clown, with white paint covering its scales, thick ruffles surrounding its neck, and a red, spherical nose at the end of its snout. Several winter rabbits, ferocious creatures who could rip a man to shreds, were stationed at the end of the bananawi's limbs and tail, where large balloons were tied to it. Without warning the rabbits cut the ropes connecting the baloons, causing the bananawi to plummet onto the Makosou main dome. The dome's roof cannot handle the impact, and causes the bananawi to fall inside, much to the surprise of the people inside the dome.

The bananawi opens its mouth, and out comes a tall man wearing a clown suit. He had long, yellow hair tied to a ponytail and several other feathery decorations on it. His skin was pale white, and he had huge earings, spike-like pierced into his ears. He held a basket filled with candies in his right arm, and a giant, human sized morning star in his left. 

"KEFKEFKEFKEFKEF!KEFKEFKEFKEFKEF!"

The man lets his morning star go and jumps onto the tables, knocking away all the delicious food on them. "CANDY! CANDY! CANDY! CANDY!" The man throws candy onto the plates of each makosou, until he arrives in front of the leader, Darver. "CANDY!" The man takes a piece of candy and stuffs it directly into Darver's mouth, laughing as he does so. The rabbits on the bananawi's back create a makeshift stage built from wood spat out by the bananawi, one which the man jumps onto. One of the rabbits hands the man a loudspeaker.

"Now that I have distributed the candy, allow me to introduce myself. From the distant world of Terra/Gaia/Spira/Ivalice/Vana'Diel/that place with Squal I come from, banished by the EVOL dukish forces of Popo! With my Rabbit legions I battle the evol ducks, and give hope to the people of One Piecia! Burning Courage Spiral Dragon Cyborg Clown Prince Emperor of Wuv, Gil G. Mesh!"

The rabbits throw confetti and play loud horns as Gil bows down to Darver and the others.

"I hereby declare myself new agent of the Makosou, destroyers of the Ducky menace!Victory Dance!" Gil yells and begins dancing along with his rabbits for several minutes with some of them playing music(OOC;imagine the victory song in Final Fantasy after you beat a boss), until he and his entourage leave the dome as suddenly as they enter it.

_Ika Island_
Rek and Jun enter the castle after scaling it for several minutes. The castle was dimly lit in the inside. Rek takes out a map of the castle, which he can barely read due to lack of illumination.

"According to the map the Governor's quarters are at the 10th floor. Currently we are at the 8th."

Wasting no time, Rek pinpoints the location of the stairs, and the two head towards it.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 8, 2009)

*"WALK!!"* a marine shouts with a loud voice.He is a large man wearing a long marine coat and carrying a big hammer while with his left hand he drags with heavy chains a young boy through the town.Everyone watches the scene but nobody dares to stand against that marine.

_"I didn't do nothing!LET ME GO PLEASE!!!"_ the young and injured boy screams and cries and nobody helps him.

*"You know something kid?You are funny!"* the cruel marine officer stops walking.He turns back and slams the kid on the ground.*"You have to pay for what you did back there!I cannot let a criminal like you get away!CAN'T YOU UNDERSTAND IT?"* the marine shouts.

As everyone around walks back forming a circle around the marine and the boy, a man walks in front of the crowd.
"What you did little human?".
The boy with blood under his eyes turns his head up and looks at him.But then the marine walks in front of Jake and shouts *"It is not your bussiness!One step closer and you will be arrested!"*

"I was not speaking to you!" Jake not only ignores the marine officer's orders but with a fast kick slams his head on the ground.Then Jake walks closer to the boy as he stands on his knees."So, what happened?" Jake asks again the young boy.The kid cries for a moment and says with a thin and sad voice "I was hungry.......and I stole an apple."

"Calm down." Jake pulls out from his pocket a fresh fruit and gives it to the kid."Enjoy"

But suddenly the marine officer appears behind Jake and attacks with his huge and heavy hammer as Jake barely manages to avoid the strike.*"You are a PIRATE, aren't you?"*
"Yes!" Jake answers as he stands and smirks.

*"My name is Captain Balkon and I am going to arrest you...or kill you!"*
Captain Balkon charges in front as he keeps his hammer to destroy anything in his way.He attacks like an insane machine but Jake can easily avoid each attack with his great reflexes and maneuvers.

"I am sorry that I am going to dissapoint you but I am going to break your iron hammer and then smash you to that building over there."

Jake stops moving as he stands on his left leg and then with a round kick he strikes the hammer with his right foot.The powerfull strike creates an impact as the force sends Captain Balkon flying back at high speeds heading to a big wall of the building behind him.But before Captain Balkon smashes himself onto the building is hammer starts cracking and then breaks into pieces.*"IMPOSSIBLE!!*
and then.....*"KABOOM!!" *

"Told ya" Jake whispers. 
The people approach the kid but when they look for Jake, he is not there anymore.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

He kicks his feet up and sees him spot the new member, "Eh, he took out James and took his place," he says with his finger in his mouth picking food out of his teeth, "You better hope he doesn't want to be Vice Leader or you might end up cut in two." David grinned. "Let him, I'll rip the newbie into five if he tries." He then leans back and puts both feet on the table. "And your last got damn partner was awesome. so shut up."
 
Edit-

At this point, The strange man enters and begins dancing and kicking food off the table.. "I hereby declare myself new agent of the Makosou, destroyers of the Ducky menace!Victory Dance!" David blinks. "I can kill him, Right?" He turns to the leader. 

With the Nonki-

Eric enters Joseph's room with the others, but with a much more serious tone, "Drake got away, him and his crew."  He reports to Joseph, seeing how he's been out of commission, "He wrecked our boat, so I guess I'll try to call in a replacement from a nearby base or something."

He leans against a nearby wall and crosses his arm, "I don't know about you all but I don't take getting beaten like this sitting down,"  He spits, "So, I plan on taking him down, with or without you all. If you plan on joining, you'd better all get stronger. That's what I'll be doing."


"We need to come up with some sort of plan.  Any ideas?  Joseph?""Wait why Joseph?""Even though he's a complete dumbass and useless, he appears to be leader-like."

Everyone's eyes went blank and Paegun began walking out the door, "I'm gonna go check up on Hammer-Marine and Gun-Marine, they got pretty messed up from their fights. I'm also gonna work on my sword technique. If anybody wants to join me, feel free to do so."

"Ah, So much to take it." Joseph let out a sigh. "The best course of action right now is to heal. Then we need to find a ship. Training will be focused on after that." He rubbed his stomach. "These guys are strong..." He thinks to himself. "So, We should-" He was cut off by two strange men entering the room. "HELLO!!!" both shout, one enters, leaning in to the right hands extended, the other enters leaning to the left hands extended. 

"WE THANK YOU FOR SAVING OUR TOWN!" The right one cheers. He looks exactly like the left one. Both have red hair, blue eyes and overly colorful clothes. "WE'RE THROWING A FEAST IN YOUR HONOR!!!" the left one cheers. "AND WE'VE EVEN GOT A GIFT FOR YOU!!!" they both speak in Unison. "THE FEAST IS IN AN HOUR!" The right becomes serious and holds his finger up. "So please, do take a shower!" The left smiles and the two leave. 

"That.. was weird." Joseph comments.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 8, 2009)

_Fallgrand Island_

The marine officer Captain Balkon is badly injured.He is laying on the ground with blood all over him as he moves his left hand and uses his Den Den Mushi.

"Sir....Sir..." Balkon wheezes
A dark figure of a man standing behind his office answers _"What's the matter Balkon?"_
"A pir.te....he attac....m....a.and...defea..ted...m.." blood comes out of Balkon's mouth each time he opens it.

_"I cannot understand a word of what you saying, moron!"_ the man slams his desk with his right fist.
"Help....me"

_"Now it's better.You need help, huh?Stand by.....I am coming there"_


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

One week, That's how long the little tree pirates have been sailing. "It feels like forever since i've had good food." Jason whines. "I agree." Bolt comments. The two seem to be standing next to each other. "THEN WHY NOT FIND A CHEF!?" Belle yells at the two. "Cause, I hate fish and that's what chefs cook."

Jason, Having only known sea port chefs has developed a bad opinion of all of them. "No, Actually chefs cook many things." Belle comments. "They'd all suck if Belle made them." Bolt adds. Belle's eye twitches. "WHY DON'T YOU TWO STOP HANGING AROUND AND DO SOMETHING!!!" she orders. "Fine." Jason and bolt jump up, or rather down in this case to the ground. 

"WE BE NEARIN THE ISLANDS!!!" Rex shouts. "That's good." Jason smiles. "Turning to port!" Eve shouts from the helm. "Adjusting sails!" James shouts. "See, Everyone is doing something but you two!" Belle flings some slop onto them with her spoon. "I'm the captain." Jason blinks. "I'm awesome." Bolt responds.

The ship docks on the third island of the chain, The shop district. "I'll go get my sword. You are free to do as you please." He stops before he jumps off the ship. "Eve, Come with me please." He smiles. "Ah. S..Sure." she nods and follows Jason. "Ok, what happened there." Bolt comments. "Shut up!" Eve shouts at him. "Ah there we go, normality." He seems pleased.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 8, 2009)

_Fallgrand Island_

"Damn it!I have to become stronger than that." Jake though for a second.An Oda knows how strong and dangerous his next opponents will be.

Jake managed to learn the basic moves and techniques from his grandfather's book but he developed them even further.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

A huge door made of steel opens slowly and a man dressed in a black suit appears.A squad of 10 marines follows him.Everyone knows him.His name is Komis and is a powerfull man.He wears a black, double-breasted suit with tie and a white long-sleeved, buttoned shirts.He has blonde hair with long spikes and a blonde short spiked beard.One of the most obvious features on him is a tattoo of red dragon on the left side of his face.

10 minutes later, Komis with the squad of marines following him approaches a body in blood.

_"Balkon, it seems that you overestimated yourself once again."_ Komis said in a calm tone while he ordered his men to take care of him and headed to the square of the town.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

Bolt jumps off the ship. "Wellp, I smell meat." He waved to everyone. "I'll see you all latah." He put his hands in his pockets and walked off. "I'm going to go find a good place to train." James flips off the ship and enters monkey point running across the island. "Well it's just you and me Rex." Belle sighs. "I guess i'll go get some suplies though, what will you do?" 

Rex just shrugs. "I'll be readin a book i suppose." He walked off towards the main cabin, then into his bunk. "Don't be gettin any fish." He waved. "Sigh," Belle jumped off the ship, made sure the boat was docked properly and walked off into town. "Ah." Rex sat down and picked up the log book they found so long ago. "Now.. how bout a little readin."

With Jason-

"You can be yourself Eve it's fine." He commented. "Ah, It's just." She blushed. "It's just weird seeing you act like that. I like the tough and assertive eve." He laughed. "Ah? You do?" She blinked. "So he likes my personality!?" She screams in her head. "You just want me to like you right?" 

She nods. "I've got a present for you." She tilts her head. "I told you already. The blade had the name Fazo on it." He sees the sword shop ahead of him. "It belongs to you Eve. your ancestor made it, it's not right for me to hold onto it." She blushed. "T..thanks." Eve caught up to him, Jason grabbed her hand. "Nah, Thank you and everyone for saving me on landmark island."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 8, 2009)

Jake was drinking some sake as he was enjoying the show of a monkey and a clown in the middle of the town's square.

Suddenly he heard a kid yelling *"Varanus Komis is here!!"* and then everyone, even the clown with the monkey on his shoulder, fell on their knees.
Marines surrounded the area in a minute and blocked all the ways.

Jake noticed immedietly that something was wrong but instead of trying to run away he didn't move at all.He was standing there in the middle of the square with the sun over his head.

He saw on the ground the shandow of a large man that was walking towards him.Jake kept his head down and smirked.

_"I was not expecting you....'Skull Leg' Jake"_


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2009)

"These marine ships are so much nicer then our old one." Grim walked around the deck. "I'm just glad we got the crazy guy to man the helm." Jacob yawned. "I'M FEELIN AWESOME!" Micheal laughed spinning the helm wildly. "Do you really believe i'd allow someone of his.. nature. To man the helm? It's a false wheel, Dread is heading the true helm." Grim sat down and removed his shoes. 

"It feels good, But i think i need a change of outfit." Grim rubs his chin. "Eh, Change is optional." Jacob shrugs. "We've changed ships, perhaps we should change style as well." Grim laughed. "Eh, It'd be useless to change clothing, the marines know what we look like either way." Jacob popped his neck. "Well well, i think we're coming up on the calm belt once more." Grim stood up and put his shoes back on. 

"Let's see, if this ship can make it across boys." Dread nodded. "I'M FEELIN-" Micheal spun the wheel so fast it flew off the side of the ship. "Sorry..." He rubbed the back of his head. "No worry. No worry. Dread has a spare." Grim smirks.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 8, 2009)

Angelina stepped into her house.  She wiped her water covered boots on the mat and headed to the kitchen.  "I'm home!" she shouted.  "William? Are you there? William!" Angelina hollered.  Suddenly a vase flew at Angelina.   Angelina's reflexes were not fast enough, and the vase shattered when it hit her head.  "Unnnhh," Angelina groaned.   

Blood was pouring out of Angelina's forehead and there was a vase shard still stuck in her head.  Angelina gingerly pulled it out, wincing from the pain it caused her.  A foot slammed into her stomach and sent her flying into the wall.  Angelina looked up at her attacker.  "William," the young plumber panted, "it's me, Angelina.  Calm down." 

The man in front of Angelina stopped his fist from slamming into her head.  His angry eyes softened and seemed to open up.  "William? Do you remember what just happened?" William shook his head.  Angelina sighed.  This was the third time it had happened this week.  William's violent moods were coming much more frequently.  The neighbors had been complaining about the noise, and the marines were threatening to take him away if he kept up this madness.   

William bent on one knee and gave Angelina a weak smile before helping her up.  Angelina grinned back at William.  "Would you like some supper?" William nodded at Angelina.  She went out to the porch, picked up a bag and placed them on the table.  William got silverware and set it up.  As Angelina pulled the hamburgers and soda out of the bag, there was a knock at the door.   "I'll get it." 

Angelina opened the door.  Standing there were half a dozen marines.  "May I help you?" Angelina asked, nervous.  The marines on this island were much nicer than marines on other islands, and could actually be helpful at times.  A visit like this was very rare.  One of the marines held up a slip of paper.  "We have an arrest warrant for William.  Please step aside," the marine said.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 9, 2009)

_Fallgrand Island
_

_"I was not expecting you....'Skull Leg' Jake"_ Komis grins.
"You.....here..." Jake says in a serious tone."So you survived."

Komis: *"Stop thinking about the past Jake.We all changed after that day, didn't we?"*
Jake: "I see what you mean.You became a marine!"
Komis: *"Let's say that I have no enemies.I am not a pirate but not a marine either."*
Jake: "I am sorry for you!"
Komis: *"What?Why?What have you done to your life?"*
Jake: "I have freedom and I still have a dream!"
Komis: *"You will never undesrtand!You will never reach your dream.This world is far more dangerous than you think!You will not survive outta there!"*

Jake smirks "At least I will try!"
*"Stop!" *Komis yells.
"Huh..?"
*"You are a pirate so I have no choice but to stop you right here and now."*
"Good then.Let's end this with a fight, old friend!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2009)

_The Infinite Injustice..._
Sometime after the fateful Nacho Wars had ended...
The Infinite sails under a clear blue sky, her hull cresting over the waves. Up in the high masts two of Jessie's clones hammer away, doing some repairs. The real Jessie is down in the gym getting acclimated to her new weights. 

Over at the stern of the ship Annie lays back on a lounge chair, sunbathing. She wears a sky blue swimsuit, and round oversized sunglasses that shroud her eyes. "Here go you Master Annie, Lemonade!" exclaims Cyborg Led proudly, handing her a tray with a tall glass of Lemonade. He now wears a butlers uniform. 

Annie casually grabs the glass and takes a sip, she grimaces, puckering her lips, "Ugh! This is way to sour. More sugar fella!" she orders Led. "WHAT!? I strongest of Lemonade makers!" he exclaims. Suddenly day turns to night, like an eclipse. A shadow ten times bigger then the Infinite Injustice shrouds the entire ship and water around it. 

Annie inclines her head upwards and tips her sunglasses low, "What the?"  

"IT'S A SHIP!!!!!!!!" yells one of Jessie's clones. 

*BABOOOOOOOOM!* A huge galleon crashes in front of the Infinite, kicking up a giant wave that buffets the bow of the Infinite tossing any thing not secured on the deck. Annie falls out of her lounge chair as the deck shakes and one of Jessie's clones falls to the deck with a thud the shimmers away. Somewhere down below, Jessie is cursing in pain. 

Marcks who was up in the forward mast's crows nest doing target practice (he was really spying on Annie) eyes the large galleon which is almost twice as big as their own ship. It looks heavily damaged and there is a snarling Wolf's head at the prow. The name of the ship is, _Sea Wolf_.

"Ships don't fall out of the sky..." mumbles Marcks in disbelief as he climbs down to the deck. 

"Yeah well this one just did," replies Annie.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 9, 2009)

The marines that have surrounded the area around are watching the two men fighting.
_"Our boss cannot lose from that weak pirate!"_ one marine yelled to the others.

Jake runs at Varanus Komis and delivers a sweeping kick to his knee caps but without having an effect.Komis stands there and laughs.
*"Do you see now?I am far stronger than you are.You cannot hurt me you fool!*" Komis says with a heavy voice as he laughs.
"Damn it!It is true.My kick didn't even move him." Jake thinks.

Komis grabs with his right hand Jake from his neck and then smashes him on the fountain of the square.The impact is powerfull and Jake's body breaks the stone.
The waters that comes out with pressure gives Jake some time but not enough as Komis appears and starts slaming Jake once again on the smashed ground with his feet continuesly.
*Bhouhh...Bouhh....Boahh...*

*"Beat him, Beat him!"* all the marines are yelling.

Komis stops kicking him as Jake is badly injured and dust covered him.*"Fool!"* Komis says as he turns his back and steps back before he hear Jake's voice.

"Oi!I am not done yet!" Jake wheezes
*"Huh?"*

Jake runs at full speed and then leaps into the air and sweeps his leg forward to land a powerful kick to the center of Komis' torso.The impact pushes Komis back with force as the strike this time did hurt him.
*"How...?"* Komis whispers as he tries to recover from the hit and cannot believe how Jake managed to perform such a powerfull strike after the damage he took from the last attacks.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 9, 2009)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

Shin had been training, he had been a bit isolated from the rest of the crew since he had once again shifted into a higher gear of training.He lifted even heavier weights and even longer then before, among other exercises and he didn't even let the weights he had been wearing slow him down. It took him not that long to master 2 times normal gravity, and Alph eventually increased it up to 6 times normal gravity, it was a deviation from what he had planning for Shin's training schedule but it quickly turned out that with Shin's hunger for power that times 2 wasn't nearly high enough.

Though when he was bench pressing the weirdest thing happened, or maybe not that weird since either this ship or one of it's passengers was attracting enough craziness towards him,her or it to last a life time.What happened was that he was just bench pressing but was starting to tire from the weights he was wearing plus the weight that he was pressing, when something cause the ship to rock back and forth fiercely and this made Shin slip and drop the barbell.His exhaustion and increased weight gave him quite some trouble with removing the barbell from it's place, on his throat and pressing down with quite some weight.

After he finally broke free, the ship rocked once more as the insanely heave barbel crashed on the reinforced floor and an out of breath Shin hurried up to the deck while his left hand was rubbing his sore neck."What the hell happened now!?"Were his first words upon arriving on deck, he spotted Annie immediately but tried to ignore her, not that he harbored any resentment towards her but he was afraid that she would come to him for.....Touchy feely stuff and, besides the touching part he wasn't really looking for it.

What was he supposed to say to someone that had gone trough such a thing, how could he imagine how that felt. Not only as an only child, but one that always had it easy.He only got into these situations because of his ambition and probably the most traumatizing thing he went trough was thinking a close friend died.He decided to leave it be and have M.J. or Jessie take care of it if Annie needed comforting or womanly stuff like that.

"Which moron ran into a ship?, a brokendown one at that."He said as he jumped up on the Infinite's prow.He had no idea the ship actually fell down from the heavens.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 9, 2009)

Makaosu Base
All of a sudden, a huge, clown dressed Bananawi crashes through the roof of the main doom and lands on the table. A mysterious man begins throwing candy and even walks up to Darver and shoves candy in his mouth. The person then disappeared. 

Every Makaosu in the room had a blank look upon their face with white eyes. A large sweat drop was on the back of their heads. Darver spit the candy out and examined the mess that the nuisance had just created. Many Tero began to rush up to Darver  and bowed at his feet after the incidentafter the incident, pleading with him. 

"Please Master-san! That was Gel G. Mesh, new recruit for the intelligance branch. I assure you he ment no harm, the guy is just a bit.....special. I believe Daran recruited him sir!" One of the tero said.

Darver seemed to be meditating to relieve himself of his killing intent. *"Make Daran aware that clownish fool better watch his step."* Darver said with a sigh.

A new table was quickly rushed into the room to replace the broken one. Luckily, the feast was over before Gel had interupted. An intelligance agent then walked into the room holding some files. 

"Darver-sama, these are direct files from Naibunes Boulevard. Sir Daran has asked me to deliver them to you. He won't be attending the meeting because of his injuries." 

Darver took the files and looked them over. *"Pacifista? At Naibunes? The World Government isn't taking any chances this time around."* Darver said, a bit bewildered by the information. *"This changes everything. We'll need far more forces than originally attended to accomplish this mission."*

Just then, a loud clanking sound was heard. It sounded as if someone was wearing a heavy metal suit was coming into the room. Just then, a large knight appeared in the doorway of the room. He wore black armor with a purble trojan brush on top. Every step he took made a loud clanking sound with a thud. 

*"It's been quite some time since I've seen any of your faces....... not that I was looking forward to it though..."* The knight spoke. A text box appeared next to the knight and properly introduced him.

*General Necaroy
Commanding leader of the Tero forces*

Upon seeing Darver , Necaroy bowed. *"Greeting Darver-sama."* Necaroy said. His helment turned in the direction of Vice leader David. Necaroy frowned and turned his back. The words *"and greetings vice.............leader.........sama..."* came out of his helment. The words were forced out of his mouth and weren't sincere at all.
*"I see Darver-sama still hasn't demoted you and gave me your position yet. It'll happen eventually." Necaroy said in a dark tone.*


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 9, 2009)

-With De-

"I see that you've chosen sides against my people. Is there a motive for it?"

Yeah, you all seem like bad people. And we're going to stop you.

Watson chuckled at this comment, "That seems quite simple. Do you have the power to back-up that statement?"

I can kick your ass.

"Actually, I was talking about the man in charge. The big guy that runs everything but lets move on. Look. Maybe you need a different perspective. We just came here and saw an opportunity. We knew we had the power to conquer this land and well, that's what we've been doing. And we've almost succeeded. Nothing bad about it. Just one faction wiping out another. Survival of the fittest. You know what I mean? You should join us. You and your crew. Then we'd be able to final beat the resistance and this place would be ours!"

I didn't catch any of that. Look. All I know is we came up here looking for a vacation and you gave us this. So we don't like you. 

-With Liz-

She tried to slice the man with her scythe, but he caught it.

"What's your name honey? My name's Kent Clark. Why don't you just make this easy. It'll be good, I promise!" Liz tried stabbing him with her sai-dagger, but he grabbed here hand, "Oh I see how you like it." He threw her back and she landed on her butt.

She got on her feet and held her weapons in her hands. She wished De hadn't abandoned her. She closed hr eyes and took a deep breath to try and calm down. Things wouldn't be pretty if she got mad. However when her eyes were closed, Kent decided to strike. He punched her in the jaw and it sent her through a building on the right of her. Unfortunately for her, it was a load bearing wall and it crashed on her and buried her.

"A dead body. I'm not that sick. Oh well, off to find another girl." He whistled as he walked off.

All of the rubble where Liz laid was beginning to lift. As soon as her head peaked above the rubble she took a deep breath. Then she got back onto her feet.

"Oh, she's still alive. How lucky!"

"You don't even know what kind of torture I'm going to give you!"

-With De-

"You don't even know what kind of torture I'm going to give you!"

Dane...Hey, I enjoyed our talk, De aid to Watson. He still didn't know his name, But I gotta run. He began in the direction he heard her voice but was tripped by Watson.

"Don't even think about going anywhere."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2009)

"Which moron ran into a ship?, a broken down one at that," asks Shin. 

"We were just sailing smoothly when......" Marcks still can't quite believe it himself, "Well this huge ship just fell out of the sky right in front of us!! It's crazy I know..." 

Annie walks to the front of the Infinite while wrapping a flowery pattern sarong around her waist. She leans over the railing and eyes the boat. The hull has numerous holes in it and the sails are ripped to shreds, "It's pretty banged up...wonder if anyone's on board," Annie mutters. She closes her eyes and tries to harness that mysterious awareness that she had felt back on Wyaton and the times before that. Annie focuses on the ship and stretches out her senses but all she gets is a fuzzy noise in her mind. _Dammit!_ she thinks in frustration just like all those other times she still can't control it. _What's the point of having a this power if I can't even use it properly_ she thinks to herself.

Annie sighs and puts her hands on her hips in an impatient manner, "Marcks you and Shin go explore the ship see if anyone's inside," she says. Marcks is about to tell Annie to check the spooky flying ship by her own damn self when suddenly a voice from the mysterious Galleon makes it a moot point anyway. 

"AM I BACK?!?!?!" yells a high pitched voice. A tall beanpole of a man leaps to the top of the railing of the Sea Wolf and leaps up and down excitedly, staring around at the blue waters as if its gold. He wears a tattered suit jacket, over a white t-shirt, and long black pants which are shredded at the knees. On his head he wears a black top hat which is almost as tall as Annie is, and long gray hair sticks out from the hat. Meet Captain John Greywolf, Captain of the Greywolf Pirates, bounty 19 Million.  

"YES I AM BACK!!" he shouts with glee. Suddenly he notices Shin, Annie and Marcks. "HEY YOU GUYS WHERE AM I?" he asks, "IS THIS THE GRAND LINE!?" he asks. 

"Oooooookay..." mumbles Annie incredulously.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 9, 2009)

"He's not here."Angelina quickly slammed the door on the marines and ran back to the kitchen.  "William! Hide in the basement," Angelina hurriedly whispered.  "Marines are here for you." William and slunk away to the basement.  "Ma'am? Open up.  If you don't open up I will kick down the door in 3... 2..." Angelina quickly opened the door.  "I'm sorry, my kitchen sink just went off without warning again.  I think I messed up the piping when I tried to disconnect the pipes from the sink to the toilet." 

"We're going to need to search the house," the marine said, obviously not buying her story. "Sure, its all yours." The marine signaled to his squad and they went in to the house.  "So, whats this about anyways?" "None of your business," the marine replied.  "When the was the last time you saw William?" "Ah, last night he went out.  He didn't come back this morning." The marine surveyed the kitchen before turning towards Angelina.  "So then why is the table set for two?" he asked.  

"Ah- um. Well you see, there-" Angelina began to stutter.  "Sir! In the basement! I found him.  He's- ARRRGGHHH!" a marine yelled faintly from the basement.  From the basement stairs William appeared.  The madness was in his eyes once more.  "No, no, no! This is bad.  I have to take control of this situation somehow.  I have to..." Angelina fretted.   

William was holding his saber, now stained with blood in his hand.  The rest of the marines were quick to react.  They quickly pulled out pistols.  William seemed to move one fluid motion.  He slid forward, his saber flashing through the jugular vein of one the marines.  William then spun, and two marines fell to the ground without heads.  One marine had his gun aimed at William, but his hand fell off before he could pull the trigger and the saber slid through his ribs.     

Angelina was shocked and in tears.  She had never seen William this violent before.  Usually in his fits of madness he would seem to rage, but never kill anyone.  Now William was a coldhearted killer, not one ounce of emotion in his eyes.  "William, stop!" Angelina begged.  

William slowly pulled to a stop.  His glazed over eyes cleared up.  William looked around and saw what he done.  His eyes widened in shock.  The marine who had spoken to Angelina was the only survivor of William's assault.  He fired his pistol straight at William's chest.  As William turned to run in shock, Angelina tackled the marine.  The bullet went wide and hit the window, shattering it.  The marine's head slammed into the sharp corner of Angelina's kitchen table and made a sickening crunch noise.  

The marine had stopped moving.  Angelina stared around her kitchen in shock.  There were dead bodies everywhere.  "William, we have to get out of here.  I have a small sailboat at the docks.  By now, people have heard the gunshot and are probably coming to investigate.  We have to go now!" Angelina picked the court order that the marine was holding.  She would see why William was going to be arrested when they got to the boat.  The two ran out of the door towards the Loppen Island docks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2009)

*Aboard The Infinite Injustice...*
They all stare at Captain John queerly as he dances with excitement across the railing. 

"Uhhh...yeah this is the Grand Line pops!" replies Marcks. 

John looks at Marcks with wide eyed glee, "REALLY?!" suddenly he leaps into the air and lands on the deck of The Infinite. Annie, Marcks, Shin immediately take defensive postures but John simply laughs and sits cross legged on the deck, "This is absolutely perfect, what are the odds huh?" he asks as he scratches his chin, "Ma names Captain John Greywolf me and ma crew were sailing the Grand Line when suddenly this giant Sea King comes out of nowhere and swallows us whole. Everything goes black and the next thing you know we're in heaven!" he exclaims with a wildness in his eyes.

Annie rolls her eyes at the mention of heaven, "Pfft! Heaven?" Annie scoffs, "Listen fella you look like you've spent too much time being fried under the sun, 'cause there ain't no such thing as heaven." Ever since she can remember Annie has always believed in what she could see with her own eyes and what she could prove with her own hands. 

John shakes his head while laughing and stands up to his full height (well over 6 feet tall), "No miss you're sadly mistaken there is a Heaven! I saw the place with ma own eyes. Nothing but clouds for endless miles in every direction!!" he exclaims excitedly, "And there was even Angels with wings!" but then his face becomes serious, "But some of the Angels weren't like the one's you read about in books they was fierce and they attacked us. Soon it was just me that was left and I felt like I was in hell and not heaven. I sailed through heaven for what seemed like ages when suddenly my ship got pulled down through the clouds and I ended up back here! WITH A NEW LIFE TO LEAD YAHOOO"   

Annie furrows her brow and is about to argue the point but John looks at Marcks suddenly, "Tell me kid what part of the Grand Line is this?" he asks him. "Um, we're about a days travel away from Wyaton we just left there in fact...."

"WHAT WYATON!!!" bellows John, "THAT'S CLOSE TO WHERE ME AND MA CREW GOT ATTACKED BY THAT SEA KING AND DIED!" Annie has heard quite enough by now and grabs John by the collar roughly, "YOU DIDN'T DIE FOOL AND THERE AIN'T NO HEAVEN!!"  she yells. 

John quickly shakes Annie off and leaps back to his ship, "You kids get out of here as fast as you can! Just sail out of these waters keep going and pray the Monster doesn't send ya to Heaven!" he yells at the Unnamed crew. John works furiously to get his ship back in order to sail. 

Meanwhile underneath the two Pirate ships down at the bottom most seabed of the ocean a giant among giants awakens from his slumber and sneezes. The force of it caves in a humongous sea mountain and the Sea King swims away to find some lunch. 

_*On Fallgrand Island...*_
Usagi shrugs at Jorma's request and he scratches the underside of his furry chin thoughtfully, "Well we seem to be attracting a large group lately it seems," he mutters. For the last three years it had been just him, Flynn, and Trixie. Usagi stares at Kaya, Zooey, and these two newcomers, Kent and, Jorma. As a Monk Usagi doesn't believe in mere coincidences. Maybe there is something to this he muses. 

He looks over at Flynn and shrugs, "So what do you say Flynn?" he asks him.

"I say if they can help us kill the bastards who messed with us then its fine by me..." he replies. Flynn has never been a team player but he's also a pragmatist. He and Usagi will need all the help they can get to make it through this ordeal in one piece.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 10, 2009)

Jake breathes with difficulty."I developed this unique combat style on my own"
*"This is the first time I underestimate someone.So, let me show you my real power!"*
"What are you waiting for?" Jake smirks as he lives for the thrill of combat.

Suddenly Komis' clothes stretch and he gradually becomes bigger in size.His skin changes to grey  with scales and a long and large tail.
"Zoan fruit, huh?" Jake whispers.
*
"Your time came, Bruachhhhhh!!"* Komis yells with a strange tongue coming out of his mouth.He transformed into a huge and tremendous creature like a giant lizard in the size of a marine warship.

*"So your strength is your legs, uh?*" Komis grins and with his huge and hard tail wreathed round Jake's legs and started pressing him.
*"Now you cannot use your legs anymore.I am going to brake them!!"* Komis yells once again in rage.

"Damn it" Jake thinks as Komis draws him closer and then prepares to hit him with his claws.
*"Saber Blades!!"*
But Jake was close enough to Komis and before his claws reach him, Jake delivered a strike with his fist, powerfull enough to leave a print on Komis' chest and force him back because of the impact.
"My combat style relies on a trained and strong body.So I am able to use my hands as good as my legs."

Jake jumps into the air and while Komis is stunned from the hit, Jake lands on Komis' large tail and run at him.Then he kicks one leg straight forward to attack Komis while kicking the other one backwards to provide the necessary momentum.His foot collide with Komis but it doesn't seem to affect him and in a blink of an eye Komis grabs Jake with his reptile hand and hangs him in front of his face.

*"Your first punch was critical but you were just lucky.In this form you are not able to hurt me..."* but suddenly his Den Den Μushi rings with a red alarm.

*"It is not your luck that saves you...."* Komis winks at Jake as he throws him with force through a wall some metres away.

For some minutes nobody is able to locate him near the crambled wall.

The marines run near Komis as he returned back in his human form._"Sir...why....why you let him live?" _
*"Are you all blind?My Den Den Mushi rang and when I lost my attention he managed to escape!!"* Komis yells as he turns his back and smiles.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2009)

"Sweet." Kent says. "We should get going." He runs down the hall, the others following him. As they enter another room, more guards approach. Kent leaps into the air, delivering a spinning kick to he nearest one's face, and punches another in the gut. He turns to another one, but the rest of the group has already taken them down. 

"Well well well," Comes a voice from behind them. "You certainly seem to be doing well." Kent and Jorma just stare in suprise, but Flynn, Usagi, Kaya, and Zooey narrow their eyes.

"You," Kaya snarls.

"I think we're missing something," Kent whispers to Jorma, who nods. Mathias laughs.

"I guess I should be thanking you all. You've pratically done my job for me." Flynn lets out a strangled growl and lunges forward at the marine, knives in hand.

"What's all the comotion?" Says a man, walking out of the next room. He satres blankly at everyone, then sighs. "Terron! Rowith!" We have visitors." Two men come out of the room. One is heavily muscled, and one is carrying several pistols. More than several actually. He holds two in his hands, eyeing the room.

"Well," Jorma said, drawing his slingshot into a ready position. "Crap."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

"Alright." Joseph got up and left the room with Eric, Sooyoung and Hana. "Let's go see what this gift is." As they walk out, Paegun and the other two marines stand, Jaws on the floor. "What, It can't be that-" He is cut off as he turns to his right. There it is, There it stands. Proud as proud can be. "THE NONKI!!!!" Joseph is the only one to rush off to his ship. Yeah, It was his ship, no other way to describe it. He had been on the nonki his entire marine carrier, Everyone leaves the ship. He's the only one to stay on it the entire time. 

Joseph puts his arms around the ship, or rather how much of it he can reach. "NONKI!!!!" he laughs and cries at the same time. "We salvaged the ship and repaired it for you!!!" The villagers cheer. "Our ship." Sooyoung smiles. "NONKI!!!" Hammer and Rifle marine cheer. "HAHAHA!!!" Paegun laughs jouyusly. "Eh." Eric shrugs. "I'm glad, Josephs happy." Hana smirks. "I MISSED YOU NONKI!!!" Joseph shouts in his mind. "I missed you too." A soft voice says back. "huh?" He pulls himself away. "Who said that?"

He looked around, everyone just shrugged. "That... was weird..." He thought. "Please! stay for the feast!!" the villagers cheered. "S..Sure..." Everyone bowed. Within a few hours, The feast was thrown. It wasn't in a building, it wasn't thrown on a large table. No, tables were set up in the town square. A large bon fire was lit and everyone took what they wanted. The villagers danced and cheered. The Nonki crew ate and laugh. 

The truth however, Is that this is a temporary happiness. And despite being happy, Everyone is thinking. How can they stop Drake, How can they report this to their HQ. Eric seems upset that no one else is following his thoughts, He leaves the party to go to the Nonki and call HQ. He hops onto the ship and prepares to open the cabin when he hears someones voice. "That's what happened sir." Joseph reports. "I see. That's very good Lt." The voice says back.

"No, We lost sir." Joseph shakes his head. "You fought for the marines bravely. That is all we request, Win or lose as long as you give your all." The voice reassures Joseph. "Now then, I have one last piece of news. As the Nonki once more is without a captain, I find there is only one who can lead the crew." Joseph perks up. "A new head of the ship? But we always lose our head. Woulnd't it be easier to not have someone give me orders-. I mean not take such a dangerous possition?"

The voice seemed to chuckle. "Despite you being so lazy, or perhaps because its you who embodies the very ideal of the Lazy Hunter. You will be made head of the Nonki." Joseph sits in shock, He almost drops the Denden mushi. "M..Me?" he asks, the door is then kicked in. "SIR! I CAN NOT CONDONE SUCH A CHOICE!" Eric shouts. "JOSEPH IS AN IDIOT! JUST AN IDIOT!!" The voice doesn't reply. "Joseph, You've been on the Nonki from the start. You've worked up from recruit on this very ship."

The voice seems to have a smile in it. "There is no one who could care for the ship more then you. There is no one who could care for the crew more then you. You are the new head of the Nonki. You will be responsible for the crews wellbeing and i trust you will be able to become the best Marine you can be because of it." Eric and Joseph both just sat in shock, But a small tear ran down Joseph's cheek. "Th..Thanks sir..." He sniffles. "Do well, Rodgers." The other end hangs up.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 10, 2009)

"Damn it!I will not survive if I continue like that...gah..gah" Jake thinks and splits some blood.

He stands under the shandow of a tree near the docks as his both legs and torso are covered with bandages filled with blood stains.

"I have to train harder.I am not going to lose ever again...if I want to survive, I have to surpass even my own limits..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2009)

_Ruru vs. Shikigami_

The large beast flung crates at the flying Ruru, trying to subdue the old butler. Its efforts were futile, as Ruru was fast enough to dodge each attack.

Ruru divebombed, transforming into his full beetle form and ramming the beast with his horn, creating a crater in the ground due to the force of the impact. Ruru turns back into his normal form and dusts his hands.

"That should quiet you down." Ruru jumps out of the crater and approaches the little girl that accompanied the beast. 

"Tell me, little one, do you know how to destroy the giant cannon underwater?" The old butler asks, cracking his fists threateningly. Experience taught him to always be ready for an attack, even if it came from a little girl. That mistake cost him much in the past.

The girl stuck out her tongue, and laughed tauntingly. "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA-KAMAKAMA. Of course I know, but I'm not telling!. You haven't even beaten Shikigami yet."

The beast rises from the crater, seemingly unharmed by Ruru's attack. 

"He's a tough one." Transforming back to his huybrid beetle form, Ruru approaches the beast and begins another attack against it.

_Uta District_
Elza saw a bright light stream out from the entrance of the Uta District. As it went farther the stream of light resembled a giant drill that bore up skywards. Most were awakened by this bright light, thinking it to be fireworks, wondering who was the perpetrator of this prank. 

"Cass beat that guy. Hope she catches up."

Elza lands in front of the fireworks factory. It was the largest structure in the entire town, with the exception of the governor's castle. There, a man in full crimson samurai armor wielding a large katana was drinking sake in front of the factory.

"Are you my enemy?" The samurai asks, looking at Cass and her dragonic features. "You look very strange, young woman. Despite your appearance you are still a woman, and I would rather not fight you."

Elza smiles whimsically, and points at the factory behind the samurai. "That's alright, I just want to blow up that factory over there." 

The samurai laughs, amused by Elza's bluntness. "That changes everything. I cannot allow you to destroy this factory. Furthermore by decreeing your desire to destroy the factory, you have violated the laws of Tori." The samurai stands up, and points his katana at Elza. "In the name of Uno, and the great nation of Nihon you shall fall here."

Meanwhile Cass placed some ointment on her wounds. She learned some tricks on how to heal yourself from Ruru, who taught everyone on board the Dirge to always carry something to patch yourself up. 

"It's a good thing that guy didn't hit me in the head, I don't know if I can patch myself up there."

_Tori Castle_

Rek and Jun continued their trek to the 10th floor until they saw Cass's attack fly high in the sky. 

"I originally planned to use the exploding factory as both a signal to Matyr and a distraction, but this is much easier."

Jun looks at Rek, confused. He never said anything about a signal. "Signal? For what?"

_The Windy Dirge_

On the deck of the ship,Matyr saw the bright drill rise up in the sky and then disappear.

"That doesn't look like the signal Rek told me, but I guess it's more or less the same." 

Next to him was Sheep, clad in a metal suit, oblivious to what was happening around it. 

"Alright everyone, move out!" Matyr orders from his wheelchair. The Dirge activates its steam engines, and sails slowly towards Tori.

_Uno's base_

A ninja runs into Uno's hall, and reports of the strange light that appeared in the sky.

"What are you planning, Rek-chan?" Uno thinks.

_Makosou headquarters_
Gil, his bananawi, and his rabbits skipped around the halls of the makosou base that connected each dome to each other. Since the hallways lacked sufficient space to let Gil's bananawi through, the insane clown and his rabbits began to bash through the ceilings of the hall to give them more space. They had to greatly increase the space, as Gil's bananawi also enjoyed skipping.

"ALRIGHT EVERYONE! DOUBLE TIME!" Gil yelled to his rabbits while smashing the ceiling with his morning star. His rabbits didn't have any sufficient equipment to bash through the ceiling so they used the next best thing- Makosou Tero.

"Okay, Jumperof needs a new hammar!" Gil jumps off his bananawi and punches a Tero that was passing by, then throws the poor soul at one of his winter rabbits, who begins to bash the ceiling with the Tero.

"Um...Gil-sama?" A terrified Tero who accompanied one of the men being used as hammers asked. "It would be easier for you we Tero assisted in your work, without being the tools, sir."

Gil looks at the Tero and sneers. "Awesome idea! You can be ammunition!" 

One of Gil's rabbits enters the bananawi's mouth and takes out a bazooka from within. Gil kicks the Tero at his groin and loads him into the rabbit's bazooka, who fires the weapon at the ceiling. 

"KEFKEFKEFKEF!KEFKEFKEFKEF!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

"IT'S THE REAPER PIRATES TAKE THEM DOWN!!!" A marine captain monitoring the calm belt orders. "SIR THEY JUST TOOK OUT THE ISLAND OF PONGO JONGO! AS WELL AS THE MARINES WHO WERE SENT TO SAVE IT!!" one of the ensigns responds. "I DON'T GIVE A SHIT!" The captain grabs the Ensign with both hands and throws him into the mouth of a seaking. "ANY WORTHLESS MARINE HERE WHO DOESN'T HAVE THE STONES TO GO  UP AGAINST THIS CREW, FOLLOW THAT MAN!!!" 

Five other marines quickly jumped off the ship into the beasts mouth. "Hm?" He looked around, he still had plenty of men. "Sir... I've seen how grim leaves his opponents." the marines all raise their hats. "WE'D RATHER BE EATEN!!!" they all rush off the ship and into the seakings mouth. "WORTHLESS PIECES OF FILTH!!!" Grim looks at the marine ship ahead of him. "Oh? They would rather sacrifice themselves then attempt to fight us?" Grim smriked. "But still one remains." 

Jacob and Micheal wheel a Cannon over to the front of the ship. "Take a few test fires." He comments. "I'm not sure how this will work." Jacob rubs the back of his head. "LET'S DO IT!!!" Michal shoves a test dummy into the cannon. "FIRE!" Grim orders, BOOM! the cannon lets out a billow of smoke. "Ah?" Grim turns his head. The test dummy is burnt to a crisp. "We must have used too much poweder." He comments. "Yeah. thats the problem here." Jacob sweatdrops, The dummys head cracks and falls to the ground.

"STEVE!!!!" Micheal shouts. "Just load a new one." Jacob slaps his forhead. "RIGHT!" Micheal tosses steve into the ocean and louds another Dummy. "WHAT THE HELL!?" The captain shouts, He sees the pirates loading dummies into their cannon. "These idiots think they can harm me with that much!?" He laughs. "FIRE!" BOOM! this time the dummy soars through the air and crashs into the cabin. "WHAT!?" The captain turns around.

"It seems we've discovered the right ballance." Grim turns to Micheal. "Get in the cannon." He orders, Micheal salutes. "YES SIR!" and gladly hops inside the cannon. "Even though i hate him, This is just wrong." Jacob comments. "I knew he would be of use to us." Grim seems pleased with himself. "He's human ammo, there is nothing beyond that fact." BOOM! the cannon fires Micheal towards the marine ship. "GAHAHAHA!! I'M FEELIN LIKE A BIRD!!!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2009)

Alph joined the others, he had upgraded himself but the most notable change was his change of clothing.Those rags he had been wearing had been exchanged for a more  (Minus the helmet) It was a skin tight uniform in several different shades of blue.

"What he is saying makes no sense."Alph agreed with Annie, things like Heaven and Hell didn't exist so tis guy was obviously just a basket case.Shin on the other hand was intrigued by this man's story and so was Marcks.Both of them had 'that's awesome' stars twinkling in their eyes."Awesome,If I reach the Heavens I will be able to shoot the moon.""Awesome, I won't just become the strongest swordsman on the seas and the lands but even of the heavens and beyond."

Both of them didn't really think it could be true, but it would be awesome if it was."Where's that monster?"Shin asked excitedly as glanced around.Marcks on the other hand sweatdropped."Monster?"He had forgotten all about that part in his excitement.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*
"YOU SON OF A BITCH TELL ME EVERYTHING YOU KNOW!!" Flynn dives at Mathias the Marine Commander but Mathias nimbly sidesteps to the right of Flynn and trips him up with his boot. As Flynn dives headfirst towards the floor he darts his hands out cushioning his fall and flips back to his feet. He spins around in one fluid motion and hurls a brace of six throwing knives at the Marine. 

"If you were smart you would already know the difference between our levels," responds Mathias calmly, as he unsheathes his Nodachi sword and twirls it around in blur of speed, shattering the throwing knives into fragments. The Marine holds up the glittering man sized double edged sword, "This sword is the Seidai Oni, The Justice Bringer. It is one of the 21 great Ō Wazamono blades of the world, forged long ago. You have no hope against a sword such as this one," he tells Flynn matter of factly, "Just give up." 

Flynn furrows his brow in anger at Mathias, he is a dual Tanto user himself and knows exactly the kind of skill it takes to wield a sword like that in fact he had stolen one once very long ago but he still doesn't care. "Blah, blah, blah...I'M STILL GONNA KICK YOUR ASS!" Flynn charges at Mathias and unsheathes his remaining broken Tanto blade which had shattered back at Fiery Island. 

"*SPINNING WOLF'S FANG!*" exclaims Flynn as he jumps off the ground and twirls around like a spinning tornado with his blade outstretched at Mathias' face. Mathias however just grins and stands still with his Justice Bringer at his side as Flynn's attack hits him. Blood flies everywhere but its not Mathias blood. Flynn's midsection becomes crimson with blood from a deep slash across his stomach and he hits the ground laying still. _I didn't even see him move!_ thinks Flynn as his consciousness hovers in and out. 

Mathias looks down at Flynn and points his sword at his neck, "Now do you see the difference between one such as you and I. Word to the wise friend if you try and hunt down that man responsible for your nakama's death then you'll end up even worse then you are now...because that man is even stronger then I am." 

_Then it really is hopeless..._thinks Flynn as his mind goes dark.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

Upon seeing Darver , Necaroy bowed. *"Greeting Darver-sama."* Necaroy said. His helment turned in the direction of Vice leader David. Necaroy frowned and turned his back. The words *"and greetings vice.............leader.........sama..."* came out of his helment. The words were forced out of his mouth and weren't sincere at all.
*"I see Darver-sama still hasn't demoted you and gave me your position yet. It'll happen eventually." Necaroy said in a dark tone.*

"No, What'll happen is i'll slaughter your ass before you make it out the door. Remember who holds the authority here." He grins and kicks back, Making his chair seem bigger and himself more important then Darver. "When I'm head, There wont be any need for you, So i think i'll fire you to a sky island. Hell, Maybe i'll toss your ass into a volcano!" He laughed. "you're nothing more then a lousy Tero afterall." He then turned to Darver. "Oi, Explain why we're here." He ordered.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2009)

*On the Infinite...*
Annie rolls her eyes at Shin and Marcks excitement to see "heaven." She refuses to believe in such a thing but deep down Annie realizes that all this talk of the afterlife only makes her think of him and her and she can't bear such thoughts any longer. 

Annie stares daggers at both Marcks and Shin, "You dummies how can you believe in such a stupid thing. That old man probably got all drunk and tossed around in a monster storm!" she especially glares at Shin, "I can gladly send you on your way to find out if there is a heaven though fella!" and the Gunslinger mimes pointing a gun at Shin with her right hand.  

"OI! YOU YOUNGINS BETTER VAMOOSE NOW!! THAT MONSTER LOVES TO COME OUT DURING THE DAYLIGHT HOURS!!!" yells Captain John from his ship. He attempts to sail his ship away but the sails are all tattered and for some reason the wind around both ships seems to have died down. 

John freezes up and sucks his thumb then points it to the wind, "Oh no! That day that I died the wind went dead as well.....then that means?!?!" Without even thinking, John jumps out over the railing of his wrecked ship and starts swimming like a Fishman if there ever was one, "I AIN'T GONNA LOSE MY SECOND LIFE FLEE EVERYONE FLEE FOR YOUR LIVES!!" he yells as he attempts to swim away. 

Annie leans over the railing of the Infinite and shakes her fist at the crazy old Pirate, "YOU FOOL I HOPE YOU DROWN SO YOU CAN SEE THAT THERE REALLY IS NO HEAVEN!!" 

Meanwhile about a mile below both Pirate ships a creature large enough to pose as a continental moutain chain swims up towards them and sneezes. *"ACHOOOOOO!!!" * Suddenly up at the surface The Infinite and The Sea Wolf fly 20 feet into the air and then crash back down, generating huge waves. The entire seas around them churns and splashes as if a storm is approaching except the sky is clear. 

"IS THAT THE MONSTER!!" exclaims Marcks exitedly as he looks down into the water, "AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! IT IS!!!!!" he screams.

A shadow about 2 miles long in every direction emerges under both ships and suddenly its as if an island rises above the waves raising both ships thousand of feet into the air. A creature with the head of a cow and the body of a whale lazily stares about. Snot runs down its nose and it as it sniffles slightly. The creature looks around for its lunch. 

"IT'S A GIANT SEA COW!!" screams Marcks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2009)

*Fallgrand Island...*

As Flynn is fighting his hopeless battle, the others turn to the base's leaders.

"Kill them." Kent says simply as he sorus forward, stiking out at the heavily muscled guard. The guard simply tanks the attack and lashes out, hitting Kent in the mid section. Kent tumbles back a good 10 fett, and springs up. "Soru!" he shouts, bluring forward yet again, but he just can't hurt his opponent. And every time he got close enough to hit him, the man would simply knock him back. "Hybrid point." Kent growls, shifting to his strongest point. He lunges forward, slamming his elbow in rapid succesion into the man's stomach. But it's no use, he simply tanks the blows and delivers a bone shattering punch to Kent's gut. Kent tumbles backwards, struggling to rise. "Oda...damnit..." he coughs, kicking out yet again. The blow heads towards the man's chest, but at the last second Kent twists his leg so that his blow connects with his opponent's neck. The man staggers backwards, and Kent see's his chance. He crouches down low and sorus, then kicks up at the man's stomach. TIIIIIGGGGEEEERRRRSSSSS....COMBO!" He screams as he launches the man into the air. He kicks off the man's chest, seeming to hover in the air for a second before falling back to earth. "GET READY ASSHOLE!" Kent shouts as he slams into the man, pushing him forcefully into the ground. A crater is formed where the man lands, and Kent struggles to his feet. "Heh. Bitch."

Jorma meanwhile, has teamed up with Zooey to take on the gunslinger. "Cover me!" Zooey shouts, spring at the man, who fires several shots in quick sucession. 

"No problem!" Jorma replies, letting lose several pellets. "Magnetic pellets!" He shouts, and the bullets suddenly stop and head towards the pellets, pulled by the magnetic force. The gun man growls and fires several shots a Zooey, backing up, but she dodges them and leaps into the air, moving her hand forward as if the strike him. At the last second, a blade appears in her hand, and she stabs it into the gun man's body. He snarls in pain and pistolwhips her, Then fires several shots at Jorma. Jorma rolls away, realeasing another pellet. "Fire pellet!" the small ball explodes into flame, burning the gun man's arm. "Come on Zooey!" Jorma shouts, unleashing several more shots. "Help!"

Kaya and Usagi have begun to fight the boss of the base, a wicked smile on his face. "I must congratulate you," he says. "Nobodies ever made it this far into headquarters. And on Fallgrand no less. My my, you have such potential."

"Stuff it," Kaya says, striking at the man's neck. He blocks it casually with his hand.

"Consider it," he says, still smiling. You could go so far in The Orginization." *Wham!* Usagi slams his staff into the man's gut, but he simply smiles. "That won't work, I'm afraid. You see, I ate the numb numb fruit. I can't feel pain." He slams his foot into Usagi;s chest. "Thanks to that, I can strike much harder than a person would nromally be able to do comfortably. There's a reason I run this base you know." He spins, chopping at Kaya and catching her in the arm. "You can't beat me," he says, smirking. "And it's time for you to die."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

CRASH! Micheal slams into the Marines ship. "WHAT THE HELL!?" The marine turns around. "I'M FEELIN SUPAH!!!" He busts out of some rubble. "Ah, Your head is bleeding. The captain points at Micheal's face, blood streams down it like a waterfall. "IT'S MY SUUPAH JUICE!!!!" He shouts, proudly. "YOU'RE BLEADING YOU DOLT!!!" the captain shouts. "SUPAH JUICE!!!" Micheal arguies. "BLEEDING!!!!!!"

On the Reaper pirate ship-

"It's almost as if he's a trained monkey." Grim snickers. "I'm glad your enjoying yourself." Jacob shakes his head. "Seriously, It seems wrong some how to use the crazy guy like this." Jacob turns to his captain, who is now eating popcorn. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?" Jacob slapped his forehead once more. "Just shut up, The boy is enjoying his fight. Let him enjoy his fight. Sane or insane, The entire concept is baiased." 

On the ship-

"SUUPAH PUNCH!!!" Micheal's fist slams into the mans face. "DAMN IT HOW DARE YOU HIT ME!!!" the man shouts. "I'VE RISEN TO THE LEVEL OF CAPTAIN THANKS TO MY CONNECTIOSN!!! MY FATHER IS A COMMODORE!!! DID YOU KNOW THAT!?" WHAM! "SUPAH KICK!!!" The captain falls over grabbing his family connection. "I'M FEELIN AWESOME!" Micheal tosses the captain overboard. "NOW WHERES MY LUNCH!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2009)

*With Usagi and Kaya...*
Usagi slides backwards from the boss's kick but his claws drag across the ground and he brakes to halt. Time to get serious thinks Usagi as he slides his huge strawhat off of his head, revealing his full face. 

"Hold on Kaya!" Usagi growls. He slams his bamboo staff into the ground and pole vaults over the Boss's head landing behind him. The Panda Monk slams his large furry paw into the mans' back, "Claw Points!" he yells as he digs his razor sharp claws into his flesh, digging deep. 

The Boss smiles and executes a spinning backfist at Usagi's head and smashes him in the side of the head. Tipping Usagi off balance and into a wall. Even with his bleeding back the man grins, "I don't feel pain you idiot!"   

Suddenly a lightbulb goes off in Usagi head, "Kaya that's his weakness he can't feel pain but he still receives damage!" then he remembers Kaya's style of fighting, "Use your pressure points and hold him off for as long as you can, I've got something in mind!"

Usagi closes his eyes and focuses on his inner body, "Monk Style: Semei Kikan!" he exclaims as he start to gain control of every cell, muscle fiber, of his body.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2009)

_*With Kaya and Usagi...*_

"Right!" Kaya shouts, charging the Boss. She ducks under his blow and slams a fist into his stomach, the grabs his shoulders and flips over him. She jabs at several pressure points, but the Boss dodges, bringing his hands up in an offensive posture. He lunges out, and Kaya barely manages to dodge, sliding under him and kicking out at the reverse side of his right knee. 

"Interesting..." the Boss chuckles as he rolls with the kick, coming back up and lashing out with his foot at Kaya. Unable to dodge, she takes it in the chest and sinks to the ground. "A glass cannon, eh?" the Boss says, shaking his head.

"Not quite." Kaya throws herself up, slamming her foot into his jaw. The Boss is suprised, but snarls, grabbing Kaya's leg and hurling her into a wall. 

"Now for the bastard panda...."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

The reaper crew rows across the calm belt, Calmly they row. "It's quiet here." Jacob yawns. "that is because Mr. Wrath is taking a nap." Dread states. "I know he's taking a nap, But that's not what i mean by its quiet. I mean the entire damn ocean and clouds have stopped. you look down and you can't even see seakings roaming around. This place is completely calm!" Jacob shouts in frustration. 

"It is called the calm belt." Grim blinks. "THAT'S NOT WHAT I MEAN!!! the calm belt is home to the seakings! so they should be everywhere! but they aren't here! There is no reason for massive beasts to be in every part of the damn ocean but this very spot right here!!" Jacob grunts and falls into his lounge chair. "Ah. well perhaps there is an element of the ocean they do not enjoy here?" Grim asks.

"HOW THE HELL WOULD I KNOW! YOUR THE ONE WHO READS ALL THE DAMN BOOKS!! WHY DON'T YOU TRY AND FIGURE IT OUT!!!" Jacob stands up and walks off in an angry huff. "IT'S LIKE TALKING TO A DAMN FIVE YEAR OLD!!!!!" He slams the door behind him. "What's wrong with him captain." Dread questions, moving his arms in a rowing motion. "No idea my boy." 

Grim kicks back in his chair. "Perhaps, There is something beneath us. Something that frightens the seakings and messes with the personalities of others." He looks at Wrath. "What is it?" wrath blinks. "Ah. That must be it." Grim nods, beliving he's figured out the problem. "Now, since we have two non devils fruit users and two devils fruit users we must deduce who will be going down into the ocean to exam the phenominom. I vote Jacob and Dread." Wrath nods. "AND I SECOND!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2009)

As Kaya fights off the boss Usagi closes his eyes and concentrates, seeing in his mind all the blood flowing in his body and even his very muscles and bones. Its been awhile since he used this technique that the holy fighting Monks of Guan Ji Mountain had taught him so long ago...

_5 years ago - _
Usagi sits in his yellow Monks robes on the cold stone floor of the temple. It had been only several months since he washed ashore on this island with no memory of his past. The Monks had taken him in and he was now a student of their ways. A short old bald man in Monks robes who stands barely over four feet tall walks back and forth in front of Usagi with a wooden cane. He looks like he's a hundred but he claims that he is far older.

"Now listen here young monk Usagi, you have progressed quite well and your skills are impressive but you still have much to learn. Only a chosen few can harness the power of their very bodies and turn themselves into living weapons. We call this sacred art Seimei Kikan also called Life Return," the master monk turns towards Usagi, "Do you understand?" 

*SNOOOORE!* Uasgi's head leans over on his stomach and a bubble extends out of his nose as he sleeps soundly, "Bamboo, mmmmmm good," he mumbles with a dribble of saliva creeping down the corner of his jaw. 

*"USAGI WAKEUP!!!"* yells the master monk and this tiny man flies into the air like an eagle and dropkicks the giant seven foot Panda through a wall. 

_Right here right now...._
Usagi chuckles as he balls up his right fist and vibrates the muscle fibers running up and down his right arm. Suddenly the muscles in his right arm explode in size and his fist becomes twice as large as it was before, "Pure muscle..." mutters Usagi as he charges at the boss and swings his giant fist like a jackhammer at the man's midsection. 

*"MONK STYLE: STEEL FIST!"* growls Usagi savagely. *BABLAM!!!* Usagi's punch blasts the boss straight through a wall and he explodes with impact on the side of it. 

"Whew! That one takes a lot out of me!" exclaims Usagi as his fist returns to normal size. He still hasn't mastered the technique fully.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2009)

Many eyes went wide as the giant Seaking rose it's head, though Shin also started to drool as the same time."Seacow?"In his mind he pictured that it would taste like eating beef and lobster (He wasn't sure of the lobster part but he didn't care much for other kinds of seafood).And it was huge, he could last months if he slew this thing."Mine, mine, all mine!!!"He yelled excitedly upon unsheathing his sword."I'm going to eat all of it."

Among those that were amazed by his stupidity was Alph, Divine Dawn would've been lucky if it was even big enough to act as a toothpick for this thing, there was no way it could be do enough damage to a giant of a Seaking like that.He shot off both his hands, they started flying circles around Shin causing the chains two wrap around Shin and then one hand clamped around his mouth and the android reeled Shin in."Be quiet, he might not even notice something us with his gigantic size."


----------



## herczeg (Feb 10, 2009)

_*Trapped between bullets and pellets*_

"Help!" 

Zooey threw three blades aiming the gun man, but he avoided them easily "I COULD DO THAT TOO!" than she rushed forward jumping up and trying to hit her opponent. But the man dodged the hit easily and leaped to the left keeping distance. She threw another two blades after him, but her aim was way too wrong.

"I ain't fool girlie" he bellowed and shooted. Zooey leapt to the right but the bullet hit her leg "Ya ain't gettin' in mah close range no more"
Zooey lost her ballance, tripped forward, rolled on the ground but stood up instantly.

"You okay?!"
"Grazed" she said.
"You can't beat this one alone. We gotta work together!"
Zooey looked at the opponent and than at the boy. Slingshot. She heard about those. People claimed it was just as deadly as any other weapon. They also said it's power was the surprise. That noone would expect any harm, coming in form of a toy. 
She didn't believe a word of it.

"Come on!" shouted the boy firing madly at the gunman "We need a plan!"
"Don't die!" 
"I like that one" muttered the boy smirking 
Zooey jumped toward the enemy again. And again. But every time the man just kept retreating and shooting at her. And every time Zooey threw a few blades at him aiming the legs.
"Ya trying to stop me movin' around eh girlie? Too bad yer aim's just not enuf!" he laughed firing at her again.
"Magnetic Pellets! Magnetic Pellets! Magnetic Pellets! Dammit girl i can't keep this up forever!"
Zooey didn't reply. She didn't show any sign she listened the boy at all. Two more bullets grazed her. A dark red line appeared on her face. But she just kept rushing forward and throwing her blades.
"Stop it Zooey! Whatever you trying it's not working!"
"Da boy's right ya knowUAAHH!" the gunman yelled in pain. There was a a balde standing out of his foot. He tried to regain his balance so he stepped forward with his left leg and shouted in pain again. There was more than thrity blade sticking out of the ground around the man and severaly already ran through his feet basically nailing him to the ground . 
"33 blades style: Trapfield" said Zooey calmly. One last blade appeared in her hand. A black one. But for some reason she refused to finish off the gunamn "I'm going to help Flynn. He's all yours"
 "Proove me wrong, young man" she muttered to herself.
 
Two shooter stood facing eachother now both holding their weapons. One were immobilised. One were unexperienced. It were now a battle of aim and quickness.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2009)

*With Jorma...*

I'm going to help Flynn. He's all yours" Zooey said, walking away. Jorma sighed and ran his fingers through his hair. 

He gulps, looking at his oponent, and throws himself sideways to avoid a barage of bullets. "Taser pellet!" he shouts, launching a bright yellow ball. With no way to run, the pellet takes the man straight in the chest. Electricity sizzles up and down his boy, and Jorma prepares another pellet. "Acid pellet!"

"OH NO YA DON"T!" The man says, firing rapidly at the pellet. It connects with a bullet, and acid explodes out of it. The other bullets whizz towards Jorma and connect, throwing him off balance. "I got ya now..." The man says, a sinister look in his eyes. "ULTIMATE BULLET BARRAGE!" He fire what seems like hundred of bullets (though it's actually only a dozen or so) at Jorma, whose eyes are now the size of dinner plates. He hurls himself out of the ay, but several bullets make impact, and Jorma looks up hopelessly. The gunslinger is taking aim to finish him. Desperately, he searches around is his pouch, grabbing a pellet and taking aim...

"LAST RESORT PELLET!" He screams, launching the pellet.

"Last resort pellet?" Stutters the gunslinger incredously. "A suicide move?" The pellet hits him square in the forwead, and he barely manages to keep from falling over.


"Nah. Just a normal, run of the mill pellet." Jorma says, walking forward. He inspected the gunslinger closely, and sighed. The man was at his merct now. Jorma gave him a solid thwak on the head with the butt of his slingshot and he fell backwards, hitting the ground hard. "Don't get up..." Jorma said distractedly, fishing around in his pouch for the right pellet. "Ah...here we go." He took aout a small, blueish green pellet, walking over to the gunslinger. "Bite please." The man looked at him like he was crazy. Jorma sighed again and suddenly stuffed the pellet in the man's mouth. Before he could gag or spit it out, Jorma grabbed both ends of his head and pushed, crushing the pellet. "Relax...It's just sleeping gas."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2009)

"I NEED A BIGGER PELLET GUN!!" yells Marcks as he runs back and forth across the deck excitedly waggling his tongue. *WHAM!* Annie smacks him in the head with one of her sandals and quickly puts the kibosh on his delusions of grandeur. 

"What the hell's wrong with ya huh?!?" she exclaims, "You too!" and she throws her sandal right at Shin's face. 

"What's going on guys?!" asks Jessie in a huff as she enters onto the top deck. When she looks over the railing and sees that they are more then 1000 feet in the air, Jessie who is slightly afraid of heights utters a bloodcurdling scream, "AAAAAAHHHH...muhmuhmuh!" Annie quickly wraps her hand around Jessie's mouth. 

"Shhhhh..." Annie mutters as she presses her index finger against her mouth indicating silence, "If we stay silent then this thing will resurface eventually, so willya relax scream queen?" she asks Jessie. The girl nods and Annie releases her grip. 

Alph nods in agreement, "If we just remain silent and motionless then a creature of this magnitude should be unaware of our existence," he says. 

"WHAT?!? LED WILL SAVE CREW. I'M HERO LIKE ALWAYS. REMEMBER WHEN I BEAT GIANT TURTLE!!" Led stands on the top mast in his butlers uniform in a heroic pose. Annie immediately facepalms, "Dang it I thought that I fixed him already!" 

Led takes a high leap up into the air and lands ontop of  the giant Sea Cows head. He runs down its face and lands on the bridge of its swollen and runny nose which is the size of a 20 story building. The foolish Cyborg points at the Sea Cow and his metal chest swells with courage, "LEAVE CREW ALONE I DEFEAT YOU ALONE YOU DANGEROUS COW OF SEAS!!!" 

The sea cow stares at Led as if he is a fly on the edge of his nose, *"MOOOOOOO?!"* the creature utters. _Translation, "Are you good enough to eat?" _

*"BAM BAM ROCKET!!!"* Yells Cyborg Led as he bends his metal knees and steam jets out of his feet. 

"NO YOU IDIOT!!" yells Annie. 

*BLAM!* Led hits the Sea Cow's right eye headfirst and bounces off back onto the creatures nose. The Sea Cow just stares blankly at Led, obviously unaffected. Giant drops of green snot erupt out of its nose suddenly...

*"ACHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!"  *

A giant blast of wind and snot twice as powerful as a hurricane blasts Led away like a fly, sending him flying like a comet into the sky. Meanwhile, both the Infinite and the Sea Wolf start shaking violently. "What's that?!" exclaims Annie.  It suddenly dawns on Alph as he looks over the railing, "We are right over the creatures..."

*BABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*

A giant geyser of water blows the Pirate Ships up into the clouds with enough force of a guided missile. 

"Bloooooooooooooowhooooooooole!" finishes Alph as they fly into the stratosphere.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

Somewhere in the grandline-

"Pff." Nolan lets out a puff of smoke. "The rain sucks." He looks up, letting the storm pelt him fiercely with drops of rain. He closes his eyes. "GUAH!" An image flashes in his mind, forcing his eyes open. "Oi, Get back to work." He shouts to the ship wrights trying to get out of the rain. "WE CAN'T WORK IN THE RAIN!!" they shout. "Ships go through harsher storms then this right. So just build ships that can withstand storms before they ever even get out to sea."

The crew just waved him off and left. "Pff." Nolan tossed his ciggerete into a puddle. "I'm not a shipwright." He comments, putting his hands into his pockets. "Useless workers." He lets out a sigh. "I hate this town..." 

With Jason/Eve-

"AH!!! YOU'RE BACK!!!!" The smith waves to him. "Hello." Jason bows. "Haha, to be honest, i didn't think you would come back." the women rubbed the back of her head. "But, i finished your sword!! just wait here!" She rushed off to the back. "So.. you're giving me the sword.." Eve asked. "Yes." Jason responds. "W.why.." He places his hand on his Katana. "I have one already."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 10, 2009)

Aboard the Dark Nation-South Blue​​
Several days pass as the crew of the damned carry about their business keeping the Dark Nation in top shape. It’s Captain and Navigator sat at a long table that was located in the captain’s quarters. They were eating a lavish meal topped with several pints of rum. The were discussing Victor’s next move.  “So Jurgen, how far are we from the next port town?” Jurgen takes another bite of his meal as he lets the question completely process though his mind.  Ve should be there in about ten more minutes sir.” He says as he holds his hands in the air. Invisible to Victor but as brilliant as the sun to Jurgen are the magnatic lines that flow around his hand. Victor chuckles with amusement at  thought of another town that will soon be laid to waste. Jurgen shakes his head as his hand falls to his rum.  “Alright that sounds good Jurgen. I hope you know what will be expected of you once we get there.” Jurgen’s head turns to the left as he picks up another roll  “Aye.” he says as he bring it to his mouth. As he takes a bite one of  the creatures enter the room “master” it hisses as it approaches “Port spotted” it says as it motions for Victor to follow.  With a sinister smile Victor pushes himself from the table and stands. The heavy pounding of his boots against the wood of his ship blare out as he follows the creature out the door. After a moment Jurgen  gets up and follows.

Once on the deck of the ship Victor sees the town in the distance. It’s port seductively calls to him. He begins to blare his orders with enthusiasm sending his crew into a frenzy.

Ten Minutes Later​​
The anchor drops into the sea as his crew lowers the row boat into the water. As it settles on the surface Jurgen leaps from the deck down to it. It rocks under his weight but he quickly steadies the boat. Holding blank cards out Victor undoes his hold on his crew as they disperse into a cloud and rocket toward him. The cloud vanishes  into the cards as Victor pockets them. With a chuckle he drops off the side of the ship landing in the boat. As it settles again Jurgen begins to row. Victor looks with anticipation as the harbor grows slowly larger. As they near the dock Victor sees  man standing on the pear with his hand outstretch. Victor briefly shakes his head as he picks up the tie off line and tosses it at the man. The man grabs it firmly and help reel the small boat in. after tying the boat off he outstretches his hand. Victor takes hold as the man helps him onto the dock “Welcome to ack.” The dock master can’t even finish his sentence for  Victor’s hand wrapping around his throat with a quick snap he breaks the mans neck. As Jurgen hoped to the dock Victor drops the man to the water below.

 “Get any provisions you made need Jurgen, and kill anybody that you see.”  Victor says as he reaches into his inner pocket. Jurgen nods his head and darts off as Victor pulls out three cards  “Paint, Paint no legion of the Damned.” he says as a dark aura surrounds the cards. The energies fire out and hit he ground. The familiar growling of the creatures can be heard as they form from the black ooze. After they form Victor gives his orders . “Go forth my creations ravage this town normal parameters. Kill all civilians, and any marines you see, bring extra food this time though along with the money and art. Now go!” With growls abundant sixty creature dart away soon the symphony of the damned will start up again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2009)

Mathias resheathes his sword, Justice Bringer, behind his back. Meanwhile Flynn lies face up on the ground, unconscious. Mathias walks over his body and gets on his den den mushi, "This is Commander Mathias I've found those Pirates who murdered all those innocents at the Money exchange. Follow my signal ASAP." The Marine sighs, he hates all this subterfuge and framing business but bringing down the Organization is all he cares about.  

"Now to get some answers," Mathias mutters to himself. He moves onwards to find the boss and question him personally.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 10, 2009)

-Liz vs. Kent-

Liz was covered with bruises and white dust. She felt her ribs, "Broken..." she coughed and then gripped her weapons tight. Then she assumed a different stance then normal, "Swift stance."

"Girlie, why don't you understand? There's no beating me. Just concede and enjoy what I'm going to give you." He smiled and walked toward her, "It'll feel good, I promise."

"Skinned alive," Liz muttered, "not good enough, beating his feel until his muscles tighten enough to shatter the bone, not good enough," she was contemplating the kind of torture she would give him, "Reverse rape, he'd enjoy it. ...That gives me an idea."

She dance forward at him. When in range, Kent tried to blow her away with one of his punches, but she jumped over him and did a graceful flip. Then she stabbed a certain part of his left arm with her sai-dagger.

"Ha! That didn't even hurt! You think you'll win?" He tried to move his arm, but it wouldn't listen, "Eh? Girlie! I'm going to beat you with this limp arm!" He turned around, narrowly avoiding a stab at his right arm, then grabbed his left arm with his right and as promised, smacked her in the jaw with it. This knocked her over and made her slide on the ground, "I see," Kent aid, "You're one of those fighters that like to paralyze people. I've fought too many people like you in my day to lose. It's time I stop pulling my punches."

Liz's jaw was in immense pain. It was shattered, "Pulling punches?" She muttered, "I don't like that. The torture only gets worse. Only three limbs to go." She gripped her weapons tight and assumed another stance.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 10, 2009)

Makaosu Meeting
"No, What'll happen is i'll slaughter your ass before you make it out the door. Remember who holds the authority here." He grins and kicks back, Making his chair seem bigger and himself more important then Darver. "When I'm head, There wont be any need for you, So i think i'll fire you to a sky island. Hell, Maybe i'll toss your ass into a volcano!" He laughed. "you're nothing more then a lousy Tero afterall." He then turned to Darver. "Oi, Explain why we're here." He ordered.

Necaroy growled literally at David's remark. A growl that sounded as if Necaroy was a beast from hell. *"Just a lousy tero...? You forget, Vice.........leader....... that I'm the commander of all tero forces and that I control the actions of all the war ships. A truely high position indeed....."* Necaroy said with a bark. *"I also highly doubt that you could take me in a battle....."*

*"That is enough."* Darver said. *"Necaroy, do not speak out against your superiors. And you David, you shall do well to remember your place, which is below my leadership, you fool."* Darver gave David a dark look.

Darver rose from his seat so that he cold begin the meeting. This time around, Vice leader David and General Necaroy was present.

*"As you all now, we are going to lay siege to the govenment stronghold Naibunes Boulevard. This task will be nothing less of difficult. i've just been informed that Pacifista units are deployed there."* Darver started.

*"Your objectives are to retrieve crucial data that is hidden deep with Naibunes, data that could possibly lead to the location of ancient weapons, the void century, etc. And in the process, we'll be weakening the WG's forces."*

Darver then turned to face "The Hunter". *"Your fate has clashed with the fate of this organization, therefore, you are not obliged to leave. Either you join us, or perish."* Darver remarked plainly. *"I understand that you're on a quest for something near and dear to you. Joining us can help you accomplish your task."*


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

Necaroy growled literally at David's remark. A growl that sounded as if Necaroy was a beast from hell. *"Just a lousy tero...? You forget, Vice.........leader....... that I'm the commander of all tero forces and that I control the actions of all the war ships. A truely high position indeed....."* Necaroy said with a bark. *"I also highly doubt that you could take me in a battle....."**"That is enough."* Darver said. *"Necaroy, do not speak out against your superiors. And you David, you shall do well to remember your place, which is below my leadership, you fool."* Darver gave David a dark look.

"That's only for now you arrogant egotistical dumbass." David thought to himself.
 
*"As you all now, we are going to lay siege to the govenment stronghold Naibunes Boulevard. This task will be nothing less of difficult. i've just been informed that Pacifista units are deployed there.**Your objectives are to retrieve crucial data that is hidden deep with Naibunes, data that could possibly lead to the location of ancient weapons, the void century, etc. And in the process, we'll be weakening the WG's forces."*

"I've got a guy in mind for helping us." David stood up. "I monitored him while on my way back from mission." Smirked. "I think he'll make a good addition to my little group. He destroyed a wall by touching it. He crumbled towns with no effort. He even rendered three opponents nothing more then blabbering snot buckets." He sat back down. "But i didn't catch his name."

"Gordo Porco." a voice form the main door speaks. "This, Is the group you requested i joined? One searching to correct the balance in the world?"


----------



## koguryo (Feb 10, 2009)

The "Hunter" took a look at all of the other Makaosu agents and then at Darver, "Oh?  It appears I have no choice in the matter.  I don't wanna go off and die now, do I?"

"Hunter" stood up, "Know this, your matters with the World Government did not concern me until now.  However helping me gain what I want will help you in the long-run.  I only know the way of the sword, so there's things I don't know."

"Hunter" looked at Gordo, "Oh?  Things just keep getting more interesting.  One of the things I don't know is this.......Pacifista.  What exactly is it?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2009)

Alain sits back with his feet kicked up on the meeting table casually with his hands clasped behind his head, watching the interplay with amusement.  

*"As you all now, we are going to lay siege to the govenment stronghold Naibunes Boulevard. This task will be nothing less of difficult. i've just been informed that Pacifista units are deployed there."* Darver started.

*"Your objectives are to retrieve crucial data that is hidden deep with Naibunes, data that could possibly lead to the location of ancient weapons, the void century, etc. And in the process, we'll be weakening the WG's forces."*

"So how are we going to do this? Will we be moving in pairs like before or in a group?" Hawkins asks Darver. He's impatient to start up this mission and get his hands on info related the Void century.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 10, 2009)

-Liz vs Kent-

"I know what you're trying to do girlie. Al you need to do is get me like that 3 more times. Like I'll let you though. Aftershock!" He punched the ground immensely hard. So hard that a powerful shock wave traveled strait to Liz. She barley managed to dodge it. It made the pieces of the collapsed building shatter into dust.

"Good job. The big man gave me an enhancement that made me 10 times stronger then I already was. And I was already swinging around a 3 ton baseball bat. You're lucky I wanted you alive. But now you're just an annoying prick. Not worth it."

"Ripping his muscles out," Liz mumbled again, "Nah. Letting his blood drain from his body, one drop at a time. Not for him. ...Accurate Stance."

She danced at him and ducked while in range. When Kent tried to stomp er, she jumped over it, above his head then she swung her scythe. However it was no good. Kent grabbed her by the neck.

"It's over girlie." He would have held her feet with his other arm and snapped her in two right there, but he couldn't use the other one. So instead he slammed her against the ground and tried to stomp on her spine. Liz used her nimbleness to roll out of the way barley. Kent's stomp was so hard that his foot was stuck in the ground. Liz took the opportunity and sprang up before he could get it free and used her scythe to stab his other arm and cripple it.

"That's fine girlie. I'll just kick you." Kent said as he got his foot free.

He ran toward Liz and kicked with his right foot but missed. Then another kick with his right. Another miss. Liz threw her two weapons in the air, somersaulted between Kent's legs, caught her weapons and stabbed them both in one graceful movement. Kent fell to the floor.

"So you beat me," Kent said, "You kill me and a parade is thrown in your honor. So what? Life, death? Doesn't matter. Send me to hell."

Liz gave him a kiss on the forehead then pulled a needle out of her shirt, "You'll want death she whispered in his ear. You'll pray for it. You'll welcome its loving hands. But I won't let it come." She pulled down his pants, "You enjoy raping girls? Well I have another thing coming for you." She started poking his genitals with the needle, "This may take a long time, but they'll fall off. And that's only the beginning." Kent's face displayed pure terror.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 10, 2009)

Makaosu Meeting
Darver turned to observe the new man that had just entered the room. Gordo Porco. Seeing as though Vice Leader David spoke highly of him, something that is rare, and that he was recruited by David, this guy may prove useful. 

*"Well, if David has vowed for you then take your deat, Gordo Porco. You will be evaluated shortly after the meeting." * Darver said, eyeing the man. Darver was still hesitant about letting members join into the Makaosu after the recent events on Wyaton.

"Oh? Things just keep getting more interesting. One of the things I don't know is this.......Pacifista. What exactly is it?"  The "Hunter" asked.

Anglora sat up in her chair and folded her hands on the table. She proceeded to answer the man's question. *"The Pacifista are the World Government's secret weapon. Mechanical cyborgs wielding the power of lasers, superhuman strength, and durability that surpasses steel. Their design is a mirror version of shichibukai Bartholomew Kuma. I've gotten a few glimpses of them in my years of a marine Captain." * Anglora answered plainly. *"If we're going to have a ghost of a chance against Naibunes Boulevard, we'll all have to be at our best, or risk getting destroyed dears."*

Darver continued to pace around the room, thinking. *"I'm well aware of that Anglora. And to answer your question Alain, you'll be working as a group. ith your combined efforts, you can surely subdue Naibunes."* Darver stated.

*"Do you all understand?"*


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 10, 2009)

-With Tew and his group-

"The upper yard is where you'll find the head. I'm sure if one of you were to manage to bet him, the rest would fall," Hills said, All of the dials I promised are in the room behind me. I can show you all how to use them if you want."

That would be great. And how about a map so we can find the upper yard?

"Certainly. Although something about it. It's only acessable by ship. You may not even make it there alive."

We'll manage. Melissa, Kara, go find De, Liz, Freddy, and Gonzalez. Ali and Henry, stay here I can modify your weapons. Jimi, help the girls. The girls and Jimi left, Crap, I forgot Kara uses a hammer. I guess I'll just modify the one Jimi gave her.

-With Freddy-

He got to the ship and sensed something was wrong.

"Hello? Gonzalez?" He walked into the kitchen and it was destroyed. Everything in there was taken. Next he went into the men's chamber. Once again, all destroyed. He left and knocked on the door of the woman's chamber.

"Hello? Gonzalez, are you okay?" There was no answer. He opened the door. The room was intact. He saw a note taped to the front of the bed. He picked it up and read it,

_To whoever reads this:

First off, if you are not Jimi Bane, Freddy Walker, or Kara Reilly, please give this to one of them. If you are keep reading. I kidnapped the mermaid. I've never experimented with one. This will be fun. Will I inject her with experimental chromose? Or maybe turn her into a cyborg? I haven't decided. That's beside the point. She's in good hands now. Don't look for her. Even if you find her, you will regret it. Just leave peacefully. Now.

-The man who gave you power,
Turner_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 10, 2009)

With Joseph and Eric-

"WHAT THE HELL?!?!" Eric shouts, completely shocked at this news. He grabs the Den Den Mushi tightly, "This makes no sense! Sir! You can't put him in charge! We won't survive the week!" He waits for a response but he gets none, "They hung up on me!!!!"

He drops the Den Den Mushi and turns to Joseph, "You better not get us killed..." Joseph chuckles, "Hey, is that any way to talk to your superior?" Eric slams his fist against the table, "LIKE I WOULD EVER ACCEPT YOU AS MY LEADER!" He facepalms, "We're all doomed..."

At he Makaosu meeting-

Makoto watches as the new recruit walks in, "Oi! I say we test this guy somehow. We're goin' into this big fight and we can't afford slip ups." He looks at Gordo Porco and then at David, "And seeing how he recruited him, there's no way we can trust him just yet."

The speedster gets a serious look on his face, places his elbows on the table and places his hands on his chin, "Really though, with James and Larissa gone, and us going into take on this giant robot things, we need to be at our best." He then loses his serious face and turns to Darver, "Unless you'll be joinin' us boss." He says with a grin.

With James-

James wanders around the town, "So, there are four islands on this whole Kingdom...so I think I'll stop by the weapons smith place first, maybe pick up a sword." He begins to run, "Yea, then I'll start some training!"

5 minutes later-

James, still in Monkey Point, stands confused in a foresty area, "This sure is a weird weapon smith market..." A group of animal run past him, "And these are weird pets for weapon smiths to keep..." Suddenly a bullet whizes past his face.

"The hell?" He turns quickly and spots a large man riding on a pig-bull like animal with a large musket like gun, "Ohoho! What do we have here!" He eyes James, "I've never seen this kind of animal before, you'll look great on my wall!" He says taking aim once again.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2009)

"You better not get us killed..." Joseph chuckles, "Hey, is that any way to talk to your superior?" Eric slams his fist against the table, "LIKE I WOULD EVER ACCEPT YOU AS MY LEADER!" He facepalms, "We're all doomed..." Joseph stood up and placed his hand on Eric's shoulder. "We'll make it somehow." He smiled. 

At he Makaosu meeting-

Makoto watches as the new recruit walks in, "Oi! I say we test this guy somehow. We're goin' into this big fight and we can't afford slip ups." He looks at Gordo Porco and then at David, "And seeing how he recruited him, there's no way we can trust him just yet."

The speedster gets a serious look on his face, places his elbows on the table and places his hands on his chin, "Really though, with James and Larissa gone, and us going into take on this giant robot things, we need to be at our best." He then loses his serious face and turns to Darver, "Unless you'll be joinin' us boss." He says with a grin.

SHING! David unsheathes his sword. "Oh? Is that how you feel? huh?" He stands up and walks over to Makoto. "Because, It was i who recruited him. He can't be trusted?" David has an evil grin on his face. "The way i see it, With these two new additions. We can stand to drop a few loose ends and get some better ones." He points the blade at Makoto's cheek. "I'm going easy on you and not using my Trident. If you have any other negative words. Remember this." 

An evil grin grows across his face. "I am your Vice Leader. I will command respect. Or you can go and die." Gordo blinked. "The groups feelings are imbalanced." He thought. "The food on the table is as well." He placed his hand on the table. "Bring Balance." He closed his eyes and felt the ballance of food to table. Suddenly, The food began to move and shift until everything could be seen as balanced. "There."


----------



## koguryo (Feb 11, 2009)

-Nonki Crew

"We'll make it somehow."

Paegun walks through the doorway and looks at Joseph and Eric, "Did I miss something important?"

Eric shuts his eyes, frowns, and points his thumb at Joseph, "He's in charge."

Paegun and Joseph stared at each other for a moment, and then Paegun's jaw dropped, followed by Joseph's jaw.

Paegun erected a huge grin on his face, "One of my best days ever."

Eric facepalmed, "Damn two idiots in the same crew."

A few minutes later Sooyoung and Hana walked into the room witnessing Joseph and Paegun dancing around in a circle holding hands.

"What" "The" "HELL!?!?!"

Eric has a look on his face that's less than pleased, "You won't believe what happened."

Hana had a defeated look, "Aww damn, don't tell me."

Sooyoung looked around, "What?  What?"

Paegun turns and looks at Sooyoung and Hana, "Joseph's the new Commanding Officer of the Nonki."

Hana smiled and pointed at Paegun, "Well it could be worse.  That guy could be in charge."

Sooyoung frowned, "Well the rest of our careers should be entertaining to say the least."

A few moments later Jae-Sung walked into the room followed by Hammer-Marine, Gun-Marine, and injured fodder.

"Hey, what's going on?"

Sooyoung pointed at Joseph, "He's in charge now."

"Aww fu-"

Hammer-Marine and Gun-Marine had content looks on their faces, but the rest of the Marines looked down in the dumps.

Joseph looked at everybody, "Come on guys, it won't be that bad.  We'll pull through.  Meeting up with Drake will be inevitable, and when that time comes we'll take him and his crew down."

Most of the crew smiled and Eric had a small smirk on his face, "Might not be so bad."

-The Next Day

The Nonki crew stood on the harbor in front of the villagers.  The Marine group had Joseph in front; followed by a line with Hana, Eric, and Sooyoung; then a line with Paegun, Jae-Sung, Hammer-Marine, and Gun-Marine; followed by a line with fodder.

Joseph and the Mayor of the Village shook hands, "Thank you for your hospitality, you guys really saved us."

The Mayor smiled at Joseph, "No thank you, boy.  You saved our village from those Pirates.  We are extremely grateful, I feel like we can even do more.  We don't have much supplies here but we already gave you most of our medical supplies and a few days worth of food."

Joseph smiled warmly at the Mayor, "Thank you.  You've done enough.  We were just glad we could help."

Joseph then looked at the ground and frowned, "Even if it was a trap.  Oh well, it's about time we set sail.  Good-bye sir."

The Mayor and the villagers all looked really happy, "Mmmm......good-bye."

A few minutes later the Nonki began to sail away from the island.  On the ship everyone was on the side waving to the villagers, *"Good-bye!  Thanks for everything!"*

On the beach all of the villagers were waving to the Nonki Crew.  After the island couldn't be seen anymore, the Nonki crew looked at Joseph, *"Where to now?"*

*Beru!  Beru!  Beru!*

Joseph looked to the Captain's quarters, "Guess we're gonna find out."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

Joseph plopped down on his chair, and adjusted his butt. "This chair is comfy." He thinks. "Ahem." He clears his throat and picks up the Denden Mushi. "This is Rodgers, Head of the Nonki." He speaks in a very official sounding tone. "This is Marine HQ! We've got word of pirates on Tesla island!" Joseph blinked. "The hell is Tesla island? Some kinda, Super advanced awesome space wonderland!?" 

He seemed very excited. "Ah, No. It's a very basic spring island." THUD! Joseph's spirit was crushed. "Please report there right away and deal with the pirate menace! These are the orders from HQ! Click." The other end hung up. "Ah." Joseph stood up and brushed himself off. "Tis better this way. I would have just destroyed the island if it was super awesome space wonderland."  

He walks out onto deck. "ALL HANDS TO TESLA ISLAND!!!" He says proudly, Most of the marines just look down and Eric seems kinda annoyed. "Ah?" He looks around. Peagun kicks a small pebble. "What's up with them?" He asks. "They are still a bit down over the whole, Drake thing." He comments. "Hmm..." Joseph rubs his chin. "That's not really a good thing..." He looks around. 

"LISTEN UP!" Joseph shouts. "It's alright to feel bad! We got beat! that happens! It's all right to feel betrayed, We were!" The crowd looks even more depressed now. "Good job Capin." Hana salutes weakly. "DAMN IT! I WASN'T FINISHED!" Joseph's shout gets the crews attention. "The only way to work through this is by being better then we were before! Stronger then we were before!"

He raises his fist into the air. "WE'VE GOT TO BECOME STRONGER! WE'LL ARREST MORE PIRATES THEN ANY OTHER CREW! WE'LL DESTROY ALL SHIPS CARRYING A JOLLY RODGER! BY THE TIME WE GET THROUGH WITH THE GRANDLINE, EVEN DRAKE WILL BE LOCKED UP IN THE DEPTHS OF IMPEL DOWN!!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2009)

*OnThe Dark Justice...*

Prince lounged in the communications cabin, absently chewing on an apple. "Been pretty quiet out here lately. Nothing's really happened since Evermore." He said to himself, kicking his feet up and putting them to rest on the table. "It's actually kind of nice. I could get used to this.

*BERU! BERU! BERU!*

"Oh please Oda no..."

*BERU! BERU! BERU!*

Bastards..." Prince wearily answered the den den mushi. "Hello?"

"Who the hell is this?"

"Um...this is Ensign Prince of *The Dark Justice*."

"Why the hell are you answering this?"

"I, uh...lost a bet sir." An impatient sigh can be heard from the other end of the line. 

"Well listen up. I have your next assignment for you."

"Yes sir," Prince said, sighing. He pulled out a pencil and some paper. "Shoot."

*A few minutes later...*

"Attention, Taskforce Absolute Justice," Prince said over the den den speakers. "This is ensign Prince speaking. I have just recieved word from the World Government about our next assignment." He leaned back in his chair and waited for a moment before continuing. "We have special orders to find and kill a pirate named Hayato. Years ago, this man committed crimes against the World Government that is comparable to the crimes that the Revolutionaries today. However, eventually he faced the great marine AoKiji and was frozen and stored underground under the town in Barano Island and was kept frozen by technology made by the genius Dr. Vegapunk. However, on the day that White Beard's second in command "Fire Fist" Ace dueled Marshal D. Teach, Ace accidentally thawed his body with the heat created by, "Flame Emperor." It is suspected Hayato kept himself a secret until he came in contact with his old core following that were eager to come back to him. With the White Beard incident, the World Government can not send an Admiral or Vice Admiral to immediatley stop the threat. So it has been assigned to us. Oh, and there is a promotion for our glorious leader should he successfully dispose of the threat. Thank you, now let's get moving."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 11, 2009)

At he Makaosu meeting-

An evil grin grows across his face as David held his blade against Makoto's cheek. "I am your Vice Leader. I will command respect. Or you can go and die." Suddenly David's blade was in contact with nothing and he felt something hit him in the back of the head. 

He turns to see Makoto tossing an apple up and down with one hand and holding a basket full of them in another, "Who're you talking to? An empty chair?"
 He flings another apple at the Vice Leader but he chops it in half, "That act may work on some of the others, which I doubt..." He says, eying his other Elite Agents, "But as far as I'm concerned I have no Vice Leader."
 He says, taking a bite out of one of the apples and tossing the basket on the table.

Gordo blinked. "The groups feelings are imbalanced." He thought. "The food on the table is as well." He placed his hand on the table. "Bring Balance." He closed his eyes and felt the balance of food to table. Suddenly, The food began to move and shift until everything could be seen as balanced. 

Makoto rolled his eyes at this display, "Great, well if we ever need someone to do our dinner arrangements this guy'll be great."

On the Nonki-

Joseph's speech managed to get all of the deckhand pumped enough to get the ship ready in record timing. So they set sail, "Well I'm not wasting any time." He fires two chain arms and wraps them around the sides of the masts and begins to pull himself up, "I'm starting my training."

"We're almost there!" one of the fodder shout. After hearing this Eric's chains slip and he falls and hits the deck, "Already!" He kicked some dirt, "I didn't even get a chance to train..."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

Makoto rolled his eyes at this display, "Great, well if we ever need someone to do our dinner arrangements this guy'll be great." THUD! Makato felt himself pinned to the wall by a trident. "As far as your concerned? As far as i'm concerned." David's grin vanished. "Everyone of you can go off an die in the volcano. There is no need for insabordinets." He seemed to have a creepy, cheery smile on his face. "I hold authority. I hold the power. You have nothing, You are nothing. You are a spec in the grand design." 

"This mans power, By simply touching you. Could render your entire body cripple. I'm sure you would enjoy that. Your precious speed destroyed." He walks over to the wall and gently places the tip of his blade against Makato's neck, Till a drop of blood rolls out. "Now, Behave. And i'll let you keep your head."
 
On the Nonki-

Joseph's speech managed to get all of the deckhand pumped enough to get the ship ready in record timing. So they set sail, "Well I'm not wasting any time." He fires two chain arms and wraps them around the sides of the masts and begins to pull himself up, "I'm starting my training."

"We're almost there!" one of the fodder shout. After hearing this Eric's chains slip and he falls and hits the deck, "Already!" He kicked some dirt, "I didn't even get a chance to train..." Joseph has a pleased look on his face. "The speed of fodder is truly a remarkable thing!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 11, 2009)

"This mans power, By simply touching you. Could render your entire body cripple. I'm sure you would enjoy that. Your precious speed destroyed." He walks over to the wall and gently places the tip of his blade against Makato's neck, Till a drop of blood rolls out. "Now, Behave. And i'll let you keep your head."
 

Once again, Makoto escapes the Vice Leader's reach and is now sitting in his chair. He leans forward, and is holding his stomach under the table, but in a position so few can see, _"Haven't quite mastered that one yet..."_ 

He wipes the blood off of his neck and looks back at David, "His power can be as strong as you say, but it won't matter." He stretches his arms out, "There's no way he'd be able to catch the World's Fastest Man, yours truly."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2009)

_Jun vs. Izanagi _

Cass's "little" distraction threw the entire city into panic. People were panicking in the streets, and what's worse is that it awakened the guards protecting the castle. 

Brigades of soldiers swarmed Rek and Jun, pinning the two against the wall.

"There's quite a lot of them, eh, my dear Jun?" Rek tells her with his usual cocky tone.

"Their numbers are great, but that is all there is to them. " She answers as she takes out her spear, ready to attack.

"Ladies first then, my dear Jun." Rek stands back and allows Jun to do most of the work for him.

Jun spins her spear at a rapid rate while casually walking towards the soldiers. The spear-wielding warrior causes every soldier who comes close to fly into the walls of the castle with deep scars on various points of their bodies. As more soldiers approach them Jun ceases to walk and instead begins to run, still maintaining her spear's rotation while Rek follows behind, immobilizing any foe coming at them from behind with his Steel Suit technique. 

"There's no end to them, is there?" Rek comments as more soldiers come in to replace those who fell before them. Jun and Rek run to a flight of stairs that led to the 10th floor, where the governor was. They get to the 10th floor, with Jun clearing away fodder from above, and Rek immobilizing those from below by turning their clothes into steel.

"Toothpick Towerbase." Rek stomps on the wooden floor in front of the stairs, turning it into toothpicks and causing it to crumble.

"I should've done that earlier." The noble comments, earning him a punch to the gut from Jun.

With all the remaining soldiers out of the way, the young noble and his warrior companion head for the governor's room. 

"It ends here, Okama!" The ceiling above breaks, and a young woman wielding a spear enters the scene. She had long, green hair and wore a sleeveless blue kimono. 

"Okama? Me?" Rek wonders. It was no surprise to others, though, since Rek's pink ensemble made it seem like he was one.

"Okama. I find it fitting, Rek." Jun says with small satisfaction. 

"I, Izanagi, shall slay you in the name of Nihon!" The woman attacks Rek with a thrust of her spear, but Jun blocks the attack with hers. 

"I expect that we will be going to the homeland much earlier now that I have saved your life for the 87th time." Jun tells Rek.

"Well my dear Jun I could've perfectly blocked the move with my abilities, but it would be more romantic if the prince is saved by his violent amazon from the brink of death, don't you think? " 

Jun considers letting Izanagi's attack go through, but prefers the idea of defeating her fellow spear-wielder herself. She will deal with Rek after she returns to the Jade Empire.

"I'll be going on ahead. Good luck." Rek walks past the dueling women and heads for the governor's room.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

Once again, Makoto escapes the Vice Leader's reach and is now sitting in his chair. He leans forward, and is holding his stomach under the table, but in a position so few can see, _"Haven't quite mastered that one yet..."_ He wipes the blood off of his neck and looks back at David, "His power can be as strong as you say, but it won't matter." He stretches his arms out, "There's no way he'd be able to catch the World's Fastest Man, yours truly."

"Heh, Lucky i went easy." David let out a sigh while thinking to himself. "I can't become boss if i kill someone infront of that piece of crap." He looked over at the leader. "Now then." He walked over to his seat. "I'm sick of this crap, Let's get this meeting over with. I've got a meeting set up with the head of Wyrm Kingdom."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 11, 2009)

Suddenly Jake heard a scream coming from a woman some metres away while he was eating some fresh apples from the tree he was standing under.

He walked calmly towards the screams as he suddenly saw the houses and the shops around in flames.Everyone was running to save their fortunes and their lives.He looked around in a serious mood as he noticed a woman with a baby in her arms crying and screaming as a strange creature was approaching her and her baby.

"Piece of shit!" Jake moved in high speeds as he appeared just in front of them and delivered a fast kick to the creature's chin crashing it to the wall behind.
"Are you allright?" Jake looks the beautifull woman.
"Thanks you!Oda bless you!" the woman cries from hapiness and runs away.

As Jake turns his back he sees a whole army of that creatures around him, ready to attack him.
"Huh?" Jake takes a deep breath as he is still injured from before and the creatures run on him from all directions.

He then jumps into the air and lands in a hand stand. He then spins around rapidly to deliver a savage kick to the face of anyone within range.The rapid kicks send the creatures away one by one.

When he runs out of targets he stands on his knees as he touches his chest to check his wounds.
But then he notices that every other creature that was attacking to the peasants now turned its attention on him.The large number of the deadly creatures start walking closer to him.

"Shit I cannot deal with them now." Jake thinks and then yells "Where is your leader!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 11, 2009)

On board the Infinite

Like a missile the ship carrying the most awesome pirates in the Grand Line was flying trough the air, the force unleashed by that giant Seaking's blowhole has send them riding a current towards the heavens.Everyone was holding on for their dear life, though some were excited.Shin was standing on the mast, arms crossed over each other and with sparkling eyes he was facing upwards, or forward now that the ship was pointing towards the clouds.

"Alph, will we make it to the clouds with this speed."He didn't bother to yell, the android was surely to hear him, The android reeled himself up until he was next to Shin."We should atleast make contact with the clouds but we need to figure out a way to survive the impact of falling down again."The android didn't believe in this heaven the humans spoke of and could only figure out a way to save a maximum of two, maybe four of five if Tatsu could also carry a couple of people but other then that this ship and everyone who remained would surely die on their way down again.

They passed trough the clouds and for a few seconds it was completely silent and then suddenly light shined again as they passed trough the upper part of the clouds and then started to slow down.While Alph was trying hard to think of something the ship suddenly landed on top of the clouds and actually stayed afloat."This is impossible......"The android's systems started to freeze because of the logistical errors he was getting from this and while he was whizzing and buzzing Shin ran back up to the prow.

"We reached heaven!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 11, 2009)

"Heh, Lucky i went easy." David let out a sigh while thinking to himself. "I can't become boss if i kill someone infront of that piece of crap." He looked over at the leader. "Now then." He walked over to his seat. "I'm sick of this crap, Let's get this meeting over with. I've got a meeting set up with the head of Wyrm Kingdom."

Alain watches this spectacle between Makoto and David and yawns, "Yeah please sit down and shut the fuck up so we can get on with this," he tells David. Alain looks at Darver, "Hey where do you find these screwballs huh?" he asks the Makaosu leader. "I would've gladly taken the position of second in command." 

*On The Dark Justice...*
Garricks voice booms over the speakers, "HEY ASSHOLE YEAH YOU PRINCE WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU ON MY SPEAKERS DUMBASS?!? I'M GONNA POUND YOU WHEN I SEE YOU!!!" 

Apparently someone forgot to inform Ensign Prince that only Captain Garrick realyed orders over the speakers.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

David had a smirk on his face. "Tero, Come here." He ordered. "Sir...?" The man walked over to him. "Die." David's sword slowly passed through the man as if he were a ghost. "H..huh?" The man loons at himself, There are no wounds. "Ah..haha..." The tero rubbed the back of his head.d "I thought you were really gonna...." He stopped talking and split in half. "I don't remember the name. But some swordsman taught it to me." David grins. 

"I call it a good way to slaughter." He then looks over at the insabordanits. "Just because i'm doing missions and gaining the trust of other countries. Don't assume I'm on your level. You'll speak to me with respect. You'll do as i say." Suddenly, He seemed to let out an aura of pure hatred. *"YOU ARE ALL BENEATH ME."* His pure, content, Happy smile never left his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 11, 2009)

"YOU ARE ALL BENEATH ME," exclaims David. 

Alain stares at David blankly for several seconds and then starts guffawing with mad laughter. Teras flow down his eyes and he almost falls out of his seat, "Ahaha....hehe..." Alain tries to compose himself and wipes several tears from his eyes, "Whew!" 

"Listen pal I know that its probably your first day here and all and you're probably trying to impress good ole Darver-sama over there but seriously are you that hard up to prove yourself that you have pick on fodder?" he asks David, "Cause you've seriously got an inferiority complex or something..."  

_Maybe its all those muscles_ thinks Alain. A telltale sign of overcompensating for a lack of something and he has a pretty good idea of what this dude lacks and its probably below the waist line but he keeps this to himself. 

Alain closes his eyes and lays his head back on his chair and starts humming.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

BOOOM!!!!! The table explodes into pieces. "First... Day?" He stands up and speaks in a very calm voice. "Why, I suppose you would assume it was my first day." He walk over the shattered remains of the table. "Perhaps, you don't fully know the history of this group." He comments. "I've been here from the start. I've been working from the shadows." He raises a hand. "I've gotten funds from government leaders. Assuming we'll aid them in the future." 

He removes his spear from the wall. "I've slaughtered endless pirates for the sake of this group. endless citizens for the cause." He places the weapons back in their proper spots. "Now, If You'll excuse me." He walks off with a sadistic grin on his face. "I've got buisness in The Wyrmm kingdom." He reaches into his pocket and removes a small whistle. "Use this when you get these pieces of shit in line." He tosses the item to Darver who catches it effortlessly. "Because, I promise i will kill them all." 

David has never had the chance to show off his abilities to the group. But he knows his power compaired to theirs, He is above them. But he is not above Darver. He can sense this as well. So, He needs to train himself further. He can not take the seat of leader if he can not defeat Darver in combat.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 11, 2009)

Alains feet slide off the table as it collapses and he frowns in disappointment, "Hey I was resting my legs!" he says with disappointment, "Geez! You need to take like some anger management training or something!"  

When David mentions the Wyrrm Kingdom Alain's eyes light up with interest, "Hmm....I've been there. It was a long time ago. I killed a Dragon up in the mountains of that country and made these whips from its hide," he pats his Dragonhide bullwhips and smiles with pride. 

He then looks over at Setsuka and winks at her hoping that she will be impressed with his show of insubordination, "Hey Setsuka are you impressed by my rebelliousness....by my maverick ways?! Don't worry I'll protect you from the mean Kuma Bots my love!" he exclaims heroically and he passes his right hand through his wavy chestnut brown hair like an old hero from a fairy tale.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2009)

*On The Dark Justice...*

Prince sighs as Garricks voice booms across the ship. "It is a good thing my shift ended when it did." He went to the mess hall and looked around. "Hey!" He shouts at the fodder marine he lost the bet to. "You could've at least told me Garrick's a control freak when it comes to the speakers." The fodder marine shrugs and walks away. Prince sighs again and picks up an apple. "Now to hide until Garrick forgets about this..."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

David walks up to the beach at the edge of the island. "Get up here!" He shouts at the ocean. He then taps his foot waiting for his ride. "Uh.. Sir... wouldn't you prefer a boat?" A tero asks. "Rot in hell." David responds, suddenly a massive head emerges. "Ah." He grins. A giant green grinning eel stands infront of him. "Ero Eel." David comments. "I didn't think it would be you." He shrugged and jumped up onto the beasts head. "Just get me to Wyrmm Kingdom." 

With the reaper pirate crew-

Jacob and Dread swim down into the water. "Why do we have to do this!?" Jacob shouts, they are wearing special marine diving suits. "Because, We lack the ability to swim." Dread comments through the speach/air tube. "Do you see anything down there?" Grim asks. "I don't see crap! It's just open ocean! nothing that should repel-" He stops. "W...wait.." He squints his eyes. 

"C..Captain.. There is a white stone down here." Dread speaks up, Swimming towards it. "It seems to be the source of the seakings.. unwillingness to enter." Dread speaks. "Ah, A white stone? I've never heard of any that would cause seakings to avoid it." He rubbed his chin. "W..Wait.." He smirks. "Perhaps, There is a chunck missing?"  

Dread and Jacob exam it further. *"Yes.. there is!" *Grim almost chuckles. "That is it." He thinks. "Do you remember the stone we attempted to steal." Grim asks. "Yeah?" Jacob questions. "The metal, It was odd correct? Not like metal, More like stone." Jacob agrees. "That stone, Held no power. It was what was wrapped aroudn the stone." He looks down in the water. "The seakings do not fear this spot. They simply view it as an island."

"I don't follow.." Micheal blinks. "To put it simply, If Sea stone holds the properties of the sea, Then this holds the properties of land." He turns back to the tubes. "How much is there." He asks. "Not much at all captain. It's about the size of a large rock." Grim lets out a sigh. "Shame, Not much at all? very well. Simply try and retrieve a chunk of it for me."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 11, 2009)

With James-

He ducks under another bullet, "He-!" WHAM! Another herd of animals rush past him and one smacks him right in the jaw, "Mo cun doh tat!" He shouts at the round man with the gun but with his jaw injured it comes out as gibberish.

"Ohohoho! Quite an interesting catch we have here!" He loads his gun once again, "Seems it's gotten it's hands on a few swords. They'll look quite nice under it's mounted head on my wall!" He fires three shots. One skims James' arm and he avoids the other two by leaping into the nearest tree.

"Mota yet mota mere!" (Gota get out of here) He begins to turn to run away but stops, "Mait! Ahm peh Mehd Runky!!!"
 (Wait! I'm the Red Monkey!) He shouts proudly as a bullet hits the tree next to him.

"I've found you, though I don't know exactly what you are." He shoots again but James slides down the tree, "Maybe some kind of racoon? Though that tail is too skinny..." James stops, grabs his tail and holds it up proudly but he is shot at again and continues to move.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

The sword is handed back to Jason. The handle is beautiful and green. The guard is square and gold. The blade is perfectly sharp with just a slight curve. "It's... beautiful..." Eve blushes as Jason hands it to her. "Eh? I thought it was a treasure you found!" The smith exclaims. "Her name is Eve Fazo, She is the rightful owner of the blade." He smiles. "F..F..F..F..F..F..F..F..F.." the smith is in shock. Eve and Jason walk off. 

With bolt- 

"I'M A HERO DAMN IT!!!" He rushes out of butcher shop. "Damn it, These people don't know how to treat awesome." He jumped onto a building and bolted away. "Ah?" He looked down and spotted Jason and Eve. "HEY!!" He waved, Jumping down. "What's going on?" He was running in place. "Nothing really." Jason blinked. "Ah I see, Goodbye!" Bolt rushed off.

With Belle-

"I've got all the supplies!" Belle shouts to Rex. "Ah?" He leans over the railing. "Well, I guess i'll be helpin then." He jumped down and helped Belle load up the supplies.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 11, 2009)

Makaosu meeting...
BOOOM!!!!! The table explodes into pieces. "First... Day?" He stands up and speaks in a very calm voice. "Why, I suppose you would assume it was my first day." He walk over the shattered remains of the table. "Perhaps, you don't fully know the history of this group." He comments. "I've been here from the start. I've been working from the shadows." He raises a hand. "I've gotten funds from government leaders. Assuming we'll aid them in the future."

CRACK! David found himself pinned against the walls of the meeting dome. Darver was holding his by his neck as he imbended David's body into the wall. An illusionary copy of Darver was still sitting in his chair, evident that Darver had just performed an "aura quick-step".

Darver looked David into the eyes, starring him down as he had him pinned against the wall. *"We are all beneath you as you say? I think you're forgetting whose in charge here. As the years have gone by David, you've been a very noble member of the Makaosu. But, your superior spirit clouds your judgement. You have become even more defiant and my patience is growing thin. Another act of bravado like that and I'll make sure your superior spirit is put to rest, eternally."* Darver spoke, his tone serious and dark as ever. 

Darver let go of David and turned to face the other Makaosu, eyeing them cruelly. *"Not another meeting will be held in a manner like this. I hold the power and authority here, no one else. If you think you hold more power and authority than me, speak up now."* Darver dared the Makaosu members. The room was dead silent. *"As I thought. Now prepare for your mission ahead. We will lay siege to Naibunes Boulevard in exactly 1 week. Anglora, I want you to see that the "Hunter" and Gordo are properly evaluated at the Test center."* 

*"Yes, Darver-sama."* Anglora bowed. 

*"Necaroy, prepare the Tero squads that will accompany the elite agents on their mission and ready the battleships."*

"As you wish, Darver-sama!" Necaroy replied in a joyous tone. He was overjoyed at seeing David get manhandled by Darver. 

Darver turned around to face David. *"And you, go take care whatever business you have and report back."* Darver commanded as David left the Dome.

*"Now, get out of my sight."* Darver barked as each Makaosu member filed out of the main dome.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 11, 2009)

The beast were cutting a swath of destruction through the city. Smoke and ash filled the air like a bad omen. The screams of the townspeople were like a melody that hang in the air. Victor waited at the docks examining the art that was brought to him. As his norm, the stuff he like he placed in the row boat. That which he didn’t he tossed callously into the sea. As this was going on a young man was brought into the swirling chaos by the screams of a young woman and her crying child. To his surprise she is being attack by ’monsters’ Quick to act; he attack her assailant. The solid kick sends it flying straight into an adjacent building. It bust through the wooden frame and splatters on the inside. It lies motionless for a moment but like a bad dream the puddle starts to stream toward itself. Out of the gathering ooze it’s body begins to take shape again. After it’s completion it laughs sinisterly as a spear forms out of ink in it’s hand. It exit’s the hole as the young boy is surrounded by more of it’s brethren. With all the grace of a top the boy  leaps into the air landing in a handstand position. With a  whip of his legs he sends himself into a spin. He clobbers any monster that comes within striking range. After all threats were a pile of mush he stops his spin and lands on his feet.

Sadly he had garnered the attention of several more of the creatures and they swarmed around him like devil locust.  He falls into a fighting stance but to his horror the others he had ’beaten’ were reforming before his eyes. Too soon he realized that he was out numbered.  As they closed in on him he screams “Where is your leader!” The creature stop in their tracks as they blankly stared at the man. No one had ever asked where their master was. What a dilemma. The creatures, being of little detail, had limited intelligence they could take orders from Victor with ease. But making conscious decisions were not so easy a task. But one thought why not and cackled as it approached the young man. At first it seemed as though it was simply going to lead the boy to his master, but nothing is ever that easy.

It’s cold clammy grasp was nothing like the boy had ever felt, and its movement were surgical and precise, before the lad could do anything the creature had brought his left hand behind his back and had his right in the same predicament rather quickly. It’s inky claws turned to ropes that tightened around the man’s wrist. Two others joined in as their clubs morphed into deadly spears, they came up and placed the spears  to the boy’s neck and gently touched as they began to led him away. As this was happening the others returned to their appointed task as they started attacking nearby people. The boy struggles trying to save them but he is firmly caught in the clutches of destiny.  Victor has his back to the town examining a portrait of a king when the ghouls walk up with the young man they had requested to be in Victors presence.  “I said no survivors.” Victor growls as he drops the painting in the boat and turns.  “So why is it that you bring me this bilge rat?” His voice booms as the boy is dropped before him. “He” A monster starts. But Victor quickly silences him an motions for them to carry on. 

The creatures run off as Victor pulls his great ax around. He slams it into the dock, the force splinters the wood as the metal buries deep into the it.  “Them bringing you here means one of two things boy.” Victor growls  “Either your strong, or your stupid and asked to see me. If the first were true, I would have had come and find you. So it must be the latter. He chuckled sinisterly as he squats down his hands still firmly gripping his ax  “So what be it that you want boy? he says with a vile tone, his rancid breath filling the boys nostrils. As this was happening Jurgen was grabbing some essentials for himself, the broken bodies that laid behind him a testament to the loyalty and respect he had for Victor


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 11, 2009)

-With Black Bard-

On a certain island in a certain place in the sea, a certain fellow roamed a certain land with a certain bass sax. He walked past a certain grass blade that a certain yellow butterfly landed. This fellow certainly didn't like this butterfly. He used a certain foot to step on a certain part of the butterfly.

"I can't let it end here!" The butterfly yelled as there was a certain shoe on it, "My ancestors are counting on me!" Just then the butterfly tapped into a certain inner strength and blew the man away to a certain part of the field the man roamed.

The man played a certain tune on his bass sax and a certain soul of the butterfly went to a certain butterfly hell.

My name is Martin E. Taught! The Spooniest of the Bards! I wield Teh Spoony Sax with which I slay enemies big or small! Rest In Peace young butterfly. You were a noble opponent. But was outclassed by Martin E. Taught! The Spooniest of the Bards. Who wields Teh Spoony Sax with which enemies large or small are slain!

-In reality-

"How many drugs did you give him?" A man asked a woman who was watching Black Bard going through this hallucination.

"I don't know. He just kept taking them."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

The reaper ship sails across the calmbelt once more. Grim smirks as he places a chunk of white material into a necklace. "Now, What island are we nearing?" Grim questions. "No idea sir." Dread responds. "Most the calm belt is only mapped by the world government. So we're pretty much running blind." Jacob looks out over the sea. "I SEE AN ISLAND!!!" Micheal shouts at the crew. *"Oh?" *

Grim and Jacob look out to sea and notices a large island not too far from them.* "How did we miss that." *Everyone questions. "Well, Let's get going." The crew readies themselves and sets sail for this, Certain island, in this certain sea. On this certain ship, Holding a certain crew.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 11, 2009)

-With Black Bard-

He ran to a certain beach and in a certain horizon he could see certain sails poking out. He ran into a certain water and was eaten by a certain sea king, but was spat out back onto the island. He scratched his head and ran in the opposite direction chasing a certain shiny object. But the object was really just in his imagination.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 11, 2009)

The reaper crew lands on the island. Not knowing it's name obviously, They throw out their anchor and jump onto land. "I'M FEELIN AWESOME!!!" Micheal cheered, this was his first time on an island other then his own. "I wonder what kind of island this is." Grim looked around. "It seems rather plain." He sighed, Grim was interested in interesting islands. But this one seemed to hold nothing, Not even a good secret.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 11, 2009)

-With Black Bard-

This island had a secret. One of the biggest secrets ever. However, the secret was so good that not even Oda knew what it was. So it has no relevance to the story. The drugs wore off Black Bard, but now he needed to pay for them. He didn't want to be in debt. So he sat at a street corner and played his Bass Sax hoping the citizens would give his spare change.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 12, 2009)

So what be it that you want boy?
"MY ODA!What a bad smell!" Jake thinks as the man's rancid breath fills his nostrils.

"So you are the one that is doing all there..." Jake turns his head down as his half face is under the shandow.The air waves his hair, the ghouls step back as Jake puts his hand inside his pockets and smirks with a joyful smile.

Jake knows that he cannot beat everyone and he is heavily injured too but since he is already in front of that man, he knows that he can only battle and might die or surrender.But, Jake never backs down.
"You are going to leave this town or you and your friends will die here.Your fate depends on your decision." Jake stands still with his face looking down
"Choose!" Jake says with a serious tone.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

"Has anyone seen James?" Jason wanders around the ship. "Can't be sayin i have." Rex strums his guitar. "Ah, Damn." Jason lets out a long sigh. "Let's see, There's only four islands. He would most likely want to go...to...a..training..." He slapped his forehead. "We're going to the castle." Jason jumps off the ship and heads for the bridge on the other side of the island. 

"Why!?" Belle asks. "James got captured because he went to the forbidden forest." Jason keeps walking. "HAHA, He's got such a bad sense of dir-" WHAM! Bolt tried to lean on the railing but fell over. "What was that?" Belle laughed. "Shut up." Bolt stands up and brushes himself off following Jason. "Wellp, Let's go." Belle followed, with Rex and Eve behind them. "Honestly..." Jason sighed.

With the Nonki-

They reach Tesla island! it's not the biggest island. But right in the center of it is a massive tree, the canopy extending further then the island's border. "Oooh, Shady." Joseph comments. From this distance you can make out many different flowers, some the size of sky scrapers the other normal house sized. The Nonki docks and the crew steps off the boat. "It's a nice island." Joseph comments.

"But where are all the houses and people?" Hana questions. "IT'S THE MARINES!!!" a voice shouts, but the crew can't see them. suddenly, the stems of the flowers all open up and people pour out. Everyones hair shaped like a different kind of flower."Once more, I'll say it." Joseph clears this throat. *"This is weird." *Everyone speaks before him. "or.. Not.."

With the reaper pirates-

"I wonder where the people are." Grim walks around the Island. Micheal decided to try and catch some fish, despite not being able to swim. So he's mostly been gargling in the shallow end of the water shouting for be saved. Dread is off evaluating the plants and animals. Jacob is just trying to find a means to kill his boredom. He want's to get off this island quick as possible and get to the grandline. 

"Hmm?" Jacob seems a strange man chasing nothing, Shouting something about being spoony. "Damn... More crazy people."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 12, 2009)

A Port Town-South Blue​​
"You are going to leave this town or you and your friends will die here. Your fate depends on your decision." Jake’s voice was stern and unwavering. He stood as he spoke. He still hide his face in a bow as he spoke once again “Choose!” The word was more of a demand then a request. Victor stood as the young man said his piece. His eyes blinked several times behind his dark glasses. He didn’t know whether to laugh or break this boy in two. He tore his battle ax from the harbor’s wood, and in one motion the ax cut through the air and lands on Victor’s shoulder. He turns and walks down a ways as he looks at his ship the Dark Nation, he bust out in a fit of laughter at the thought of the boy’s demands. He pulls his glasses away from his face with his free hand and uses his wrist to wipe the tears from his face. After a moment or two he slides his glasses back on as he turns back toward the boy with the ridiculous demands.

“That was a good joke boy I needed that laugh.” Victor says as he watches Jake’s demeanor. The boy stays firm in his stance.  “Your serious aren’t you?” Victor says with a laugh as he pulls the ax from his shoulder. The ax’s blade gleams in the sun as Victor turns it up side down. A low thud can be heard as the blade hits the dock. Victor leans on the ax propping himself up  “Your bargaining posture is highly dubious, but very well. I choose death.”

Sea Port Town-North Blue​​
Ranald watched carefully as Timothy circled in. The weapon he had caught in his underarm would increase the boys reach by a good two foot. Ranald had to be ready. He didn’t even have time to completely think out that last thought as Timothy charged in. Ranald noticed right off the bat that Timothy’s demeanor had changed, become more serious. The attacking end of the nunchaku cuts though the air with alarming speed. Ranald is quickly forced on the defensive as Timothy’s attacks hail in. Ranald’s eyes flow over the situation as he evades the attacks, he is looking for that one split second that the boy opens himself up. But Timothy’s form, to Ranald, seemed flawless. That is when it happens, Ranald catches what he needs to see. A momentary laps in speed. He studied it, yes after every four swings Timothy’s speed slows down a notch as he resets his poster. 

Ranald braces himself so he can take full advantage of this moment of openness. One he counts, two, three, now! As the fourth swing reaches it’s climax Ranald performs a single hop butterfly kick. He is dead on. He hits the side of the nunchaku. As he lands he spins on his heel throwing out a reverse thrust kick. But to Ranald’s surprise he feels the nunchaku wrap around his ankle. Timothy smiles as he reels Ranald in. Timothy slams two powerful kicks into Ranald’s body one to the inner thigh the other to the small of the back. Timothy’s smile gets even bigger as he spins pulling the nunchaku over his back. Ranald goes airborne as he sails over Timothy’s shoulders. He hits the ground with a thud ad rolls. “What do you think of me now Ranald.” Timothy says with an accomplished tone as Ranald rolls to a stop.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 12, 2009)

Victor turns and walks down a ways as he looks at his ship the Dark Nation, he bust out in a fit of laughter at the thought of the boy?s demands.He pulls his glasses away from his face with his free hand and uses his wrist to wipe the tears from his face. After a moment or two he slides his glasses back on as he turns back toward Jake.

?That was a good joke boy I needed that laugh.? Victor says as he watches Jake?s demeanor. Jake stays firm in his stance. ?Your serious aren?t you?? Victor says with a laugh as he pulls the ax from his shoulder. The ax?s blade gleams in the sun as Victor turns it up side down. A low thud can be heard as the blade hits the dock. Victor leans on the ax propping himself up ?Your bargaining posture is highly dubious, but very well. I choose death.?

"Fine!" Jake's voice was serious.He run straight at Victor but some ghouls tried to stop him by jumping in front.Jake vanished in a blink of an eye leaving a blur as he appeared behind them and with some fast and strong kicks sent them flying while slammed some others on the ground.

Victor was standing in front of him now without any other obstacles. 

Jake leaps into the air and sweeps his leg forward to land a powerful kick to the center of Victor's torso.Victor lifts fast his ax and puts it in front as Jake's foot collides with it creating an impact that blows the wind and forces them both back.

"Agh..grhh..." Jake took a grimace as he felt a pain coming from his legs.Jake could not fight since his body was heavily injured.The bandages became red from the blood strein all over them.Jake fell on his knees and was hardly breathing."I cannot continue like that......"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 12, 2009)

With James-

He leaps into the tallest tree and climbs to the very top, "Mherh hid eh gu!" (Where did he go) He searches the area from his vantage point searching for his hunter. Meanwhile the large man takes aim, "You're quite the climber my opponent, but you're no match for the Count Prozer!" He pulls the trigger and the bullet heads right for James'...well head. However after hearing the shot he quickly jerks, getting hit in the shoulder instead.

The hit knocks him out of the tree and he begins to plummet to the ground, "Well then, I suppose the fall will do the job that he bullet can't ohohohohoh!" The Count laughs. James grabs onto his wound with one arm and then transforms into Orangutan Point. He grabs onto the tree branch with his long arms and swings off it, breaking his fall.

He does a few flips and is now falling directly above Prozer, "Mot hu!" He shouts as he lands on top of him, back in Monkey Point. He pins him down with his arms and then draws one of his blades with his tail, "My my, you're quite the interesting creature. Far too rare to kill it seems..." Snap Snap. Suddenly about 20 guns pop out of the trees, their wielder's unseen.

"Huh?!?!"  The hefty man snaps his fingers once again and two of the gunners fire, hitting James in the back, "Guh!" He takes the blade from his tail into his hand and holds it high above the Count's head.

"Enough playing around! Take him out!" The Count shouts as one of the gunners fires and hits James right in the neck, but it is not a bullet, but a tranquilizer dart. He falls, still holding his sword and it lands right next to Prozer's head, cutting some hair off, "My royal locks!" He says as he shoots to his feet.

All of the gunners come out of the trees, lined up in front of the Count, "What should we do with it sir?" He begins to walk away, holding his hair, "Bring it back to the castle, lock this beast up. It shall know the crime of cutting royalty's hair in such a manor!" The gunners sweat drop, "Sir...it's an animal...I don't think-" "ARE YOU QUESTIONING ME!!" The sigh as they start to drag James to the castle.


----------



## herczeg (Feb 12, 2009)

Zooey turned around, just to see Flynn lying on the ground and the marine commander resheathing his word. 
And just like that, Mathies turned around to see the short pirate girl running towards him while the rest of the scum fought somehwere behind her.

"Oh come on! Do we really have to do this?" addressed Mathias the girl. The girl approached quickly. "I already called for reinforcments." She jumped up aiming the marine's face with her elbow "Can't you just fight them?!" exclaimed Mathias blocking the hit "I only want to catch those bastards.." He nodded towards the three masked men. Two were already losing.

"It's okay with me..." replied Zooey jumping back.

"Really?" Mathias relaxed his muscles. He didn't expect this one coming. 
"You sure? You pirates usually are all just wanna fight. Avenge the fallen crewmate and everything" He and Zooey started to circle eachother.
"We're no crewmates. I think they are not even pirates. And he's not dead. I have no weapons either. I just wanna get the boy outta here before he bleeds to death. No reason to fight you here" By that they exchanged position. Now Mathias looked at Fynn motionless body and Zooey saw Jorma finishing off the gunman. 
The marine wanted to walk away but than he looked back.
"Do i know you from somewhere?"
"I was in the papers."
 Then they both turned around and ran. 

"Are you okay?" kneeled Zooay at Flynn's head
"Ah..."
"Shut up. Rethorical. Lotsa blood here, gotta stop this soon." Zooey drew her last blade, split a part out of her shirt to make something bandage like and she pressed it against the wound hard.
"Arrrrgh." 
"Hang on boy, do you hear me?" she muttered "Dammit, who remembers the names after the first time? Panda... uhmm tall girl!" she shouted now, not even looking up "He looks bad we gotta leave! *Now!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

Ka-chunk! Ka-chunk! A carriage zips off at the speed of, horse. Behind it, three more carriages, holding unknown cargo. Well, three of them are unknown. The one in back holds a large cage ontop with a monkey inside. The carriages carry the Royal seal. Meaning these vehicles are owned by those who serve under, or were appointed by the King. Isako the tenth. This means only these vehicles can pass from the casle gates to the kings forest.

"HOW ARE WE GOING TO GET INTO THE CASTLE OF ONLY THOSE GUYS CAN GET IN!?" Belle shouts at Jason. "Did anyone else see the monkey?" Bolt asks. "Simply put. We break in." Jason walks off. "HEY!! WHERE IS THE JASON WHO DIDN'T CONDONE BREAKING INTO CASTLES! AND BUILDINGS AND ALL THE OTHER RECKLESS STUFF!?" 

Jason turns back to her with a straight face. "That was shy jason. I've warmed up to you all." He keep swalking forward. "Now, We're still on the third island. so we've got to cross this one, Get across the civilian district and break into the castle." He rubbed his chin. "We just need to figure out away to get passed the armed guards and the marines stationed there...." He blinked.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 12, 2009)

-With Freddy-

"...Now you've finally gotten me on your bad side."

-Flashback-

Years before De had made it to Louge Town and before Jimi and Kara even knew Turner existed there was once an island called The Grange, Freddy's native island. He had trained for years and had become very strong. So strong, he was the island's lone protector. Sure there was a small army, but when there was real danger, everyone ran to Freddy Walker. That was the only time anyone ran to Freddy though. He was also an outcast. Called a demon among demons. 

One day started peaceful. However then there was real danger. Turner and his only follower landed on the island looking for human test subjects. When people were kidnapped, everyone ran to Freddy. All he had to do was slay two men. He thought it would be easy. And it almost was. He killed the first with style. However, he lost to Turner without moving a muscle.

"I have something for you." Those were the last words he heard before he was abducted and taken to some testing facility Turner had. The first of many things he had to endure was fighting old failed test animals. They ranged from big to huge. He fought them one by one for a week.

Then after he was shackled standing up getting more lashings then he could keep track of.

"You won't die easy will you? Well the suffering stops when you finally bite it."

Then for a month he was shocked with electricity once every minute. And after he endured that, he was back in shackles getting whipped by Turner. It was their bonding time. Turner hated Freddy for killing his only follower. Then for two months he was cut daily in the morning all over his body so he could bleed to death. Then it was back to the shackles. Every time he left the shackles, he received a worse, longer torture. And was sent back to the shackles.

"You know," Turner said to him as he whipped Freddy, "I've finally done it. I've made a serum that works. A girl named Kara. Although it's interesting the effect it has on her. It multiplies the effect of other drugs. I didn't see that one coming. I wanted her to have super strength!" Turner yelled and whipped him harder, "...You know every time I mess up you end up paying. Why not just die? Oh well, new torture." Then he was sent to be submerged in water, with his nose barley above water level so he could breath; where toothless seakings would chew on him. He lived and went back to the shackles.

"You know, I got that super strength serum to work. Guy named Jimi. Full of spirit. Although it made him go insane. I guess mixing chromose with a fruit user doesn't work too well. i have no more torture for you. After this you'll be sent to a cell and fed once a week. Until I decide to use you that is." And e was locked in a cell under those conditions.

While in his cell he trained himself to become stronger, faster, for his devil fruit to be more effective. Vengeance was the only thing on his mind he wanted to kill Turner. But there was only so much training he could do in a cell so it was mostly in vain. 

One day, there was a breakout. The insane, but sane enough Jimi Bane, and Kara worked together to break out. They were letting everyone go. Finally, they stumbled across Freddy's cell.

"Here, we'll get you out." Kara said, "Jimi, bend the bars!"

"Leave me here," Freddy said, "I want to see the look on his face. Freddy Walker by the way. Don't forget that."

Later, Turner walked the halls of his lair. He was devastated. All of that work and the insane one and the very first girl was able to break everyone out. But then he saw someone. He rushed forward to that cell and saw Freddy grinning.

"You can't get rid of me that easy." And it was back to torture. Starting with the electrocution again.

Time went by and Turner made Watson who stayed loyal. Then Freddy was back in the shackles.

"I don't need you anymore," Turner said, "I've finally replaced who you killed. You see, you kept me sane. You were the only other human I ever saw for a very long time. It gave me joy to see you suffer like you did. I could have killed you at any time and I though the tortures would do you in. But here you are. You stayed for chromose didn't you? Well, I'll give you a deal. There's a 50% chance it will kill you but I'll give it to you. Then if you live, you can leave freely, and you don't seek vengeance. But if you die, well then you're overdue anyways."

Later, Turner gave Freddy the serum and he lived through it. He left freely.

"No hard feelings Turner. I'm a stronger man now. I'm just going to turn the other cheek."

-In the present-

"I won't forgive you for this."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 12, 2009)

As Flynn lays back in a daze from the extreme blood loss, for some strange reason when he looks up at Zooey he imagines that it is Trixie kneeling over him. As Zooey rips off a piece of her shirt Flynn smirks and mumbles in a slurred and dazed voice...

"Ooooh....hey Trix are ya better now?! So ya wanna play Nurse huh?" suddenly he lifts up his head and puckers his lips like a fish to kiss the girl who he still thinks is Trixie. 

Meanwhile Usagi looks over at Kaya and walks towards her, "Are you alright?" he asks her. Kaya nods as she springs to her feet, "Still ready to rumble," she replies, "That girl Zooey is right we need to leave!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2009)

Kent picks himself up wearily and helps Jorma to his feet. "Nice fight man. I shoul'da bet."

"Heh. You didn't do too bad yourself." Kent grins and looks over towards the rest of the group.

"We have to go," one of the girls says shortly. "C'mon."

"Fine by me."

"No complaints here," Jorma says, rubbing his shoulder. The panda, Usagi, picks up Flynn, and they begin moving up and out of the base. "This has been one crazy day."

"Is he going to be all right?" Kent asks, looking over at Flynn, who's bleeding fairly heavily. "He got sliced up pretty good."

"I'm not a doctor," A girl says., "but that looks pretty bad. He needs a hospital."

"Is that the best idea? The marines will be swarming us the minute we poke our heads out of the hole."

"We don't have much of a choice. Unless someone else has a better idea." As suspected, nobody did. Kaya gritted her teeth. "He at least needs a doctor. As soon as he's better, we're getting the hell off this Oda forsaken island."

"I knew a doctor once," Kent said in an offhand way. "He was a weird kind of guy. Gave me lollipops though." He grinned. "Gotta love those lollipops. Especially the red ones. Mm-hm. Red ones." Kaya leaned in closer to Jorma. 

"And you're sure he's not insane?" Jorma shrugged.

"He's Kent. Now let's go."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 12, 2009)

"No doctors," mutters Usagi, "We need to leave now!" he growls to these newcomers. In the distance they can hear alarms and whistles. People shout in the streets and there is a great commotion. _Whats the point of finding a Doctor if it'll just get them all arrested?_ Usagi thinks.  

"I have some limited healing skills from time training as a Monk but my supplies are aboard our ship which Trixie stole, which hopefully is over at the docks," he then looks at Kent and Jorma, "How did you two get here, do you have a ship?" he asks them.  

The sounds of whistling and boots clomping on the ground become louder, as a squad of rifle toting Marines approaches.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2009)

"How did you two get here, do you have a ship?"  Usagi asks, looking at Kent and Jorma.

"Um, well,"

"Kind of..."

"Not exactly...."

"It wouldn't work." Kent said. "So we'll use the boat you came here on." They headed for the docks, but were blocked by a squad of marines.

"Halt!" One of them shouted. "Surrender!" The group looked at each other for a moment, and began to walk forward ominously. "Hey! Hey! Stay back! Stay-hralk!" When they finally got to the boat, everybody boarded. Zooey, Kaya, and Jorma worked on getting the ship moving and Usagi began tending to Flynn.

"I'll be right back!" Kent shouted. "We forgot the Wave Skimmer!" He shifted to tiger point and sprinted across beach to the place they had parked the small craft. "Now...how to work this...how to work this..." It took him about 5 tries, but he finally got it right, and guided the Wave Skimmer up to the larger boat. He and Jorma clumsily tied it to the side of the boat, and then they pushed off.

"We're off!" Kaya shouted. "Finally off that stupid island!" They began to sail away slowly, building up speed. Soon, Fallgrand island, and all the trouble it had cause, was just a speck in the ditance.

Well, not _all_ the trouble. Flynn's wounds were a testament to that. "Is he going to be okay?" Kaya asked Usagi. The monk had done all he could, but she could see it wasn't enough. Already, the bandages were stained crimson, and Flynn's face was drawn tightly in pain.

Kent and Jorma had somewhat lighter subjects on their minds. "Nice ship, huh?"

"Yeah. Where do you think they got this?"

"They probably stole it. They're pirates, right?" Jorma frowned. They certainly didn't seem like pirates.

"I guess so. We're stuck with them now though. This is where we're going to make our mark on history. This is-"

"Hey! A cannon!"

"Really?! Awesome!"


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 12, 2009)

-With Black Bard-

He looked over and saw a group of pirates that just landed on the beach. He raised his left eyebrow and tried to figure out who they were.Black Sails...Pirates! I'll protect this island with my life. He walked over within shouting distance of the crew and yelled, Oi! Pirates. Leave peacefully.You stand no chance against Martin E. Teach, the Spoonyest of the Bards. Who has slayed all of the Mystic Starving Orphan Children of Evil and warded off the all powerful Pacifist Rooster! You have been warned!


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

He looked over and saw a group of pirates that just landed on the beach. He raised his left eyebrow and tried to figure out who they were.Black Sails...Pirates! I'll protect this island with my life. He walked over within shouting distance of the crew and yelled, Oi! Pirates. Leave peacefully.You stand no chance against Martin E. Teach, the Spoonyest of the Bards. Who has slayed all of the Mystic Starving Orphan Children of Evil and warded off the all powerful Pacifist Rooster! You have been warned!

"OH!?" Micheal hears the shout. "YOU'RE THE ONE WHO KILLED MY ROOSTER!?!?!" He shouts, Rushing off towards the voice. "Crazy meets crazy." SLAP! Jacob slaps his forehead hard as he can. "Now then." Grim ignored the man and continued to walk off. "Let us find the village." Dread follows his captain. "I just hate these crazy guys." Jacob felt he was the only one that actually cared to insane people were about to clash.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 12, 2009)

You must understand noble one, your rooster was a great tyrant who enslaved my ancestors and raged war with many lands. It had to be stopped.

You're right. I gave it some bad bird seed once and after that it gave off an evil vibe. But that's no excuse! It's not like it was as bad as the Dove of Caring.

The Dove of Caring was a very, very good bird! So what if it went on a few genocides? Al that can be forgiven.

That's it! Get ready to lose SUUUPAH Style!


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 12, 2009)

William and Angelina ran through the wide streets of Loppen Island.  It was night, and Loppen Island had not integrated the newfangled streetlights into the streets yet, making it much more easier for William and Angelina to remain unseen.  After several minutes of running, the two arrived at the docks.  There were a couple of drunk sailors standing around, drinking and exaggerating adventures that they had.  

William was ready to sneak past them, but Angelina was out of breath.  "Wait... one second," Angelina said, clutching her stomach.  William nodded, his hand gripping his saber.  After several minutes, Angelina was ready.  The two slowly sneaked past sailors and onto their two man sailboat.  Angelina tossed off the covering and the two got on board.  William quickly grabbed the oars and began to row.   

"Stop!" The two heard a shout.  They could see the bright light of a lantern.  By the docks was a marine. "Get them!" the marine barked.  William began to row harder.  The marine pulled a revolver out of his holster and fired.  There was a splash as the bullet hit the water.  The marine fired several more times, but Angelina and William were already gone.    

*The Dark Justice...* 

Gilmont was sitting in his cabin, staring at an open bottle of beer.  He was taking deep breaths and his hands were tightly clenched.  He twitched and his hand moved forward, but he slowly brought it back.  Gilmont's teeth were gritted. "I have to stop this.  I can't be a good marine with my problems.  I have to stop drinking," Gilmont kept muttering to himself over and over again.   

After several minutes of staring, Gilmont was interrupted by Prince's ramblings and Garrick's bellowing.  "Finally, an excuse to do something." Gilmont got up and headed out of his room.  He was sure Garrick would order some sort of officers meeting in several seconds.  Gilmont gave the beer bottle one last cursory glance before leaving.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

You must understand noble one, your rooster was a great tyrant who enslaved my ancestors and raged war with many lands. It had to be stopped.You're right. I gave it some bad bird seed once and after that it gave off an evil vibe. But that's no excuse! It's not like it was as bad as the Dove of Caring.The Dove of Caring was a very, very good bird! So what if it went on a few genocides? Al that can be forgiven.That's it! Get ready to lose SUUUPAH Style!

SLAP!!!! Jacob facepalmed once more, A facepalm so epic it could be heard around the world. "What the hell!?" He shouted. "What the hell are you two shouting about!? What the hell is wrong with the both of you!?" He points at Micheal. "HE ATLEAST HAS AN EXCUSE!! HE ATE A FRUIT THAT MAKES HIM THINK HE"S SUPER!!!" Micheal looked upset. "IT'S SUUUPAAH!!!"


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't even need a fruit to be SUUUPAAH!!! I'm already like that.

You don't say?

I do say. He turned to Micheal, Where were we?

An intellectual game of chess.

*Slap!!!!* Jacob facepalmed so hard that a shockwave blasted out and knocked the two on their butts, You, he pointed at Micheal, Stop speaking. You, he pointed at Black Bard, Make yourself useful and lead us to town.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't even need a fruit to be SUUUPAAH!!! I'm already like that.You don't say?I do say. He turned to Micheal, Where were we?An intellectual game of chess.*Slap!!!!* Jacob facepalmed so hard that a shockwave blasted out and knocked the two on their butts, You, he pointed at Micheal, Stop speaking. You, he pointed at Black Bard, Make yourself useful and lead us to town.

"BUT OFCOURSE!" the bard jumped up and marched forward. "Beware the rabbits of angor though! They are the fiestiest of beasts!"The black bard laughed walking through the forest. "Oh? Have you heard of the bears of Ballscot? I hear they eat seaking!" Micheal follows. "A gun... A gun.. My kingdom for a gun..." Jacob mimes blowing his head off.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 13, 2009)

Victor's heavy steps echo out as he walks across the dock. He stoops down in front of Jake ?I like your fortitude boy, so I extend you this offer. Either die here with this town or join my crew. The choice is yours and yours alone. But I warn you if you become a Black Blood you will be told to do things you might not like.? the dark man says as he stands.

"Huh?" Jake thinks.He doesn't speak for a while.His sweat flows down on his face as the pain pierces his heart.He looks Victor in his eyes.

"Damn it" Jake thinks.With that injured body he cannot fight anymore.
"I have to join him.If I die here then I will never reach my goal.I don't have much of a choice." Jake thinks as he pushes himself up to stand up.

His stern and serious voice changes."Join a crew, huh?Sea-Kings, Marines and more challenges...I have to admit that sounds interesting." Jake smirks.
"I will join your crew but on condition that nothing is going to stop me from reaching my goals and I will do whatever it takes for that.I will not let you interfere with my dream!"


----------



## herczeg (Feb 13, 2009)

"I'll be right back!" Kent shouted. 

"Huff..." moaned Usagi climbing onboard. He then took Flynn's unconscious body in the cabin and laid him on the only bed.
By the time he was out on the deck again Kent got back.

"Jorma, Usagi"  yelled Kaya on a commanding voice "Pull in the anchor!"

"Righty-o! I take the helm!" 

"NO!" shouted Kaya and Zooey at the same time "Don't let that madman touch anything important!"

"I got it."

"We're off! Finally off that stupid island!" sighed Kaya with relief. They began to sail away slowly, building up speed. By the time, Fallgrand island, and all the trouble it had cause, was just a speck in the distance Zooey, Kaya and Usagi stood over Flynn's body again with worried faces. 
"Is he going to be okay?" asked Kaya. The monk had done all he could, but she could see it wasn't enough. Already, the bandages were stained crimson, and Flynn's face was drawn tightly in pain.
"I've seen people coming back from worse. If he got the will he'll make it. But we need to find a doctor. He can't fight it through all alone."
"Nice ship, huh?"
They stood in silence for a moment listening to Jorma's and Kent's loud conversation.
"Yeah. Where do you think they got this?"
"They probably stole it."

"All right" broke the silence Kaya"We should get to the closest island as soon as we can."
"I will see to it."
"I will stay with Flynn."
"No" Kaya looked over the Panda "That technique of yours. It took its toll on you. Go, rest! I will take care of Flynn."
There was a slinece again
"They're pirates, right?" 
"I guess so." 
"Fine." nodded Usagi. He and Zooey left the cabin and Kaya sat down on a chair by Flynn's head. "Don't ya dare to die here Flynn-kun."
Loud speaking came from outside again.

 "...we're stuck with them now though. This is where we're going to make our mark on history. This is-"
"Hey! A cannon!"
"Really?! Awesome!"
"Let's fir-!"
*"STOP RAMPAGING AROUND!!!"* bellowed Kaya ripping the door open *"FLYNN NEED TO REST!!!" *
"Gulp..."
"I think i wet myself..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 13, 2009)

“Your dream.” Victor laughs as he signals for Jurgen to come closer.  “Unless your dream is to stop me I won‘t stop them.” He chuckles as he reaches into his inner left pocket. He pulls out two cards. Upon the two cards were highly intricate detailed wolf skulls. Behind the skulls were to detailed sabers.  “Looks like we got a first mate Jurgen.” Victor says with a underhanded tone as he holds the cards up to the light.  “This is our identification, this is what will set you apart from other miscreants.” he says as he looks at them intently.  “I meant to do this earlier Jurgen but now that we have another hand, might as well do it now. He hands them each a card. “Place it face down where you want the tattoo to be then nod your head boys. He says as they takes the cards in hand. Jurgen was quick in his decision as he quickly places the card on his upper right arm. With a nod he signaled that he was ready. Jake was just as quick as he gave his nod. Victor stretched his left hand out as his right hand went up to his hat. As he pulled the brim down to cover his shades his hand began to give off a dark aura. 

Soon the cards gave off the dark glow as Victor began to speak.  “Paint, Paint no Brand.” The dark auras around the cards gave way to a red glow as the ink on the cards hit boiling point. Both gritted their teeth as the were both literally branded by Victor. But just as soon as the process was started it was over as the cards stop giving off a glow.  “Welcome to the Black Blood crew mates!” Victor exclaims as both arms stretch outward. He motions for Jurgen to help Jake to the row boat as he begins to walk toward it himself.  Fifteen minutes later they neared the Dark Nation and Victor was already pulling three cards out of his pocket. Drawn on them in a little more detail and less in number is ghoulish looking sailors. He places his left hand on his hat as he outstretched his right hand with the cards pointed toward the ship  “Paint, Paint no Crew of the Damned.”  he utters. A dark energy envelopes the cards as a blast of dark colors erupt from the cards straight up into the sky at its apex it curves back down and slams into the deck of the ship. The boat lightly rocks as the ooze on the bow start to form into ghouls of sailors.

The beast quickly set to work as the toss lines down to Victor who secures them to the boat. He signals for several more to be thrown down and he is quickly obliged by his creations.  Minutes later they the small boat has been raised up onto the ship as Victor’s monsters quickly get to work storing the loot and supplies.  “Get him down to the lower deck Jurgen. I’ll have a doctor down their in a little while” Victor says with an un-caring tone as he walks toward his quarters. Jurgen complies as he takes Jake’s arm and pulls it over his shoulders.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2009)

On the infinite

The ship was sailing on what appeared to be clouds, while all of the crew members were looking at this amazing scenery, Most of them thought they were just dreaming or something more logical like that. Marcks and Shin were momentarily overcome with excitement and dancing and jumping around with each other while shouting things like that.*"We did it!""We've reached heaven, in your face Annie and Alph!"*And then suddenly Shin realized what he was doing and stopped.He puched Marcks away while saying."Stop acting like an Okama Marcks."

"Alright crew."Shin said upon taking control of the situation."First of all, snap out of it buckethead."He smacked Alph against the back of his head and the android finally got out of that processing error of his."Set sail towards that."He pointed at a cloud in the distance, though this one seemed different then the other clouds and had vegetation on it."I think that Oda lives there and I've been meaning to ask him if you could do his miracle thingy to get Annie some bigger breasts."He seemed oblivious of the dark red inferno of hate that started to awaken a little behind him."Oh and if he really can do the impossible, maybe make her personality a bit more pleasant but that might be pushing it."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 13, 2009)

Jake cannot get used of his new tattoo on his right shoulder yet.He just covered it with his black long-sleeved T-shirt.

Jake and Jurgen walk toward the lower deck of the ship.
"It is a good ship...but strange..." Jake says in a joyful tone as he watches the ghouls working around the ship.

They walk closer to a cabin that is closed.Jurgen leavers Jake's arm for a while as he walks in front and unlocks the door.Jake walks inside the room.There is only one bed, probably for the patients.Without asking Jake lies down on the bed and instantly falls asleep."Zzz...Zzz......grouahh!!!..." Jake snores.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2009)

*With Kent and Jorma...*

It's been just a few hours since the group left Fallgrand, or "that hell island" as many of them were calling it now. Kent and Jorma sat up in the crows nest, looking out at the open expanse of sea and eatin a few apples.

"Peaceful." 

"Yup."

"Really makes you think, doesn't it?"

"Think?" Kent asked, giving Jorma a confused look. Then he laughed, and Jorma punched his arm. They ate in silence for a while, until Kent spoke up again. "I wonder who the captain is."

"Huh?"

"You know, the captain. Of the crew. You're not a true pirate crew without a captain."

"Actually, there is this one crew without a captain," Jorma said, and Kent sniffed.

"Then they're not true pirates." He paused. "I'll bet the captain is that injured guy. Let's go ask." Jorma sighed good naturedly, but got up and headed down to the deck with Kent. "Hey!" Kent said to the redhed girl looking after Flynn.

"What?"

"Is he the captain?" Kent asked, pointing at Flynn. Kaya looked at him a moment, confused, then shook her head. 

"We're not pirates. We don't have a crew." Kent stared for a moment. 

"You don't have a captain?" he gasped. "But you need to!" He sat down and brooded for a moment. Finally he stood up. "I shall be your captain!" He said heroically, putting his hands on his hips and looking out into the distance." And we'll become the greates pirates ever!" Jorma and Kaya stared. Jorma trying not to laugh, and Kaya trying not to throw this lunatic off the ship.

"Oda forgive me...."

And so it happened. The story really started. Fallgrand was over and gone, and a new day was fast approaching. Over the horizon came a symbol of hope, peace, and prosperity. A new day. A new sun...


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 13, 2009)

"We just need to figure out away to get passed the armed guards and the marines stationed there...."  He blinked.
Bolt raised his hand.  "I have a suggestion."
Belle slaps it down and angrily closes her eyes.  "I swear to God, Chris.  If the next words to come out of your mouth include "brute" and/or "force", I will beat you into such a state..."
"On second though, its not that good an idea."  He takes a step back.
"You know, I wouldn't mind stirrin' up a bit of trouble.  I've been meaning to get some exercise."
"You do have a bit of a point."
"And he is part of the crew.  We need to make exceptions for things like this."
"Hmmm..."
She thought to herself for a moment, but when she looked up, she was met by Rex's and Jason's puppy dog eyes.
"Would you guy's even listen to me if I said 'No'?"
*"No."*
She let out a big sigh.  "I guess we'll have to wander in like barbarians again..."

As the crew turned around to begin their grand adventure, Bolt stood still.
"Wait a second.  Why do they get to make violent suggestions, and I'm not?  If either of those two were me, I would've met a fate worse than death."
"Yea, but you're an idiot."
*"True."*
"..... dammit..."


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 13, 2009)

-De vs. Watson-
De got his sword chucks out and readied himself for battle.

"A vacation...I like that." Watson said. He ran forward at De with great speed. He thought De couldn't see him, but he was wrong. When he got close, De chopped off his arm.

"AAAAHHH!" Watson screamed with pain. De stood idle, "My arm! Do you know how much it hurts getting a limb cut off!" It started to grow back and after a few seconds he had an arm that was good as new, "Don't do that again!"

A fruit? Well I can go an eye for an eye with this, Sound Explosion! An immensely loud, low pitched boo sound originated right in front of Watson and the vibration caused him to slide back on his feet.

"NOT A FRUIT!!!" Watson yelled. His ears were ringing and he thought he was talking normal, "BUT I CAN GO AN EYE FOR AN EYE WITH YOURS!" His ears stopped ringing, "Shrink." Watson shrunk down to the size of a spec instantaneously, "Ha! What are you going to do now!?" There was no way De could see Watson. Watson used his speed to run up to De. His plan was he was going to run right near him, then grow back to normal size and strike. It worked something like that.

De could still hear him, so he decided he was going to just step on him. However, Watson grew large enough to catch his foot, then grew to twice De's size. Then he swung him around and threw him away. De got back on his feet.

"Ha! How are you going to fight me like this!?" Watson yelled, "Shrink!"

He tried the same thing, but this time it happened differently. De retaliated a different way.

Sound Explosion! This made Watson fly very far back and grow back to normal size. That attack hurt Watson pretty bad. It didn't matter since any injuries would just regenerate, but still, he'd never win by going tiny.

"Oi! How did you even know where I was?"

I can hear everything. That's how. Sound Acceleration! He got his swordchucks going at full speed then at a speed that not even Watson could keep up with, ran behind Watson, cutting both of his arms in the process.

"AHHHH! Why did you do that!?" Watson yelled while in pure agony, "You know it's useless!"

But De didn't pay any attention to that. All he heard was Watson's heart beating faster and faster. If he could give him a heart attack, then he could win. As Watson's arms were growing back, De cut his legs. Watson screamed more.

You know, you're a really bad opponent. You're just letting me do this. Then he cut his arms off as his legs grew back.

"Stop it~~~~~!" He commanded, but De didn't listen. He could only hear his ticker ticking faster and faster, "I have no choice! Gargantuan!" He grew and grew and grew. He had to of been at least 5 times the size of De. Easily the size of a giant. All of his limbs grew back and he stood, "What now!?"

De smiled, all that growing put even more stress on his heart. He was about at the limit. Watson tried to smash De with his hand, but De dodged then run up his arm, onto his shoulder. Then he got near his ear and made the loudest sounds he could right at his ear drum.

That did it. It gave Watson a heart attack. And De was victorious.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

The crew rush across the civilian island. Many buildings and inns littered the island. The little tree pirates are using this as their means to cross ground quickly. "Ok!!" Jason and the crew can see a massive wall a few hundred feet ahead of them. "Thats our goal. isako castle." The crews jaw seems to drop when they see the size of the wall. "HOW DO WE BREAK INTO THAT!?" Belle asked. 

"there's small gates that they ue to allow carriages out." He says. "This is a gate used only by nobles and the marines." Rex places a hand over his eyes and looks ahead. "It seems like the carriages be headin through the gate." The musician informs the rest. "I was right then." Jason lets out a sigh. "That damn James." He runs faster. "HURRY UP!!" He shouts to the rest of the crew. "THERE'S NO TELLING HOW LONG WE HAVE!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2009)

With the the unnamed crew

The crew arrived on the island, it seemed gigantic but that wasn't the most notable thing. They were actually in heaven on an island made out of clouds while they had just sailed on a sea of clouds.In the distance they saw something that could only be described as a stretched out cloud leading to an higher place in the cloud....Or so they guessed but right now they were heading for the houses.

A group of kids together with a girl that was about 17-18 and an older man walked up them, greeting them as they entered the town."Angels!!"Marcks and Shin called out and they ran up to them, poking their wings and such to check if they were real.Though the girl moved her long hair out of the way, which had been hiding her face before and from that point on Shin, Marcks and Tatsu only had eye for her.

They all mumbled trough each other but they all loudly agreed she was the most prettiest girl they had ever seen.Which caused two females to awaken their killing intent, but the three boys didn't even notice that it was being focused on them.Just when weapons were being pulled in order to deal out some well deserved punishment but the girl's reaction managed to calm them down a little."Eew......boys from the blue sea are hidious, their backs are completely bare, make them go away grandfather"

The three froze, heartbroken by the girls words and just when she wanted to continue insuilting them the older man spoke up while a giggling Jessie and Annie smacked the three boys over the head."Excuse me granddaughter, she has never met people from the blues before."

"Are you Oda?"Out of nowhere Shin was suddenly standing next to the old man, Marcks on his other side."He looks a bit......Old and ugly to be Oda.""I agree Shin, this must be the angelic form of a dinosaur or something."

"Ahem, I'm not Oda nor an angel. We are Skypiean and you are in Skypiea."The man explained."People from below mistake this for Heaven but there are no angels here, only us Skypieans."Shin and Marcks were suddenly gone now, walking back to the ship while being visibly depressed an dark aura surrounding them.

"Wait a minute!"The old man yelled, he waited for Shin and Marcks to get back again and then continued."It's rare to have guests like you here, for this reason I want to hold a feast in your honor.""Will there be food?""Nachos?""Drinks?""Boobs?"A loud clang was heard when Shin was hit over the head by the bud of Annie's revolver.

"We will have food and drinks of course, and also entertainment but it will take time to prepare this, kids if you could each guide one of our guests and show them around the island while the adults make the preparations."The kids nodded and each took a crewmate by the hand.

"Yeah, real nice kid but I want to go with that girl.....Nevermind, let's go get something to eat first."Shin's head was still throbbing and he saw Annie reach for her gun already so the two boys bolted.Marcks and his guide followed him While Alph asked his guide to be shown around the island, he wanted to explore.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2009)

300ft from the gate. The little tree pirates lay stomach down ontop a roof. Observing the gates from a safe point. "We need a sharp shooter." Jason comments.If they had one now, taking out these guards would be cake. "Pff." Bolt mocks. "I could take out more guards on my own then a sharp shooter!" BAM! Belle smacked him over the head. "You'd die faster too" She comments. 

"Thirteen guards in heavy armor. Two have broadswords. Four have spears. Seven have normal swords and shields." Jason rubs his chin. "There's also the seven marines with guns to worry about." He sighed. *"LET'S GO!!"* Bolt is about to take off when the others grab their shirts and take them to the ground. "There needs to be some kind of plan." Jason comments. "So, Follow me."

He jumps off the building. "What plan involves saying follow me and jumping off a building?" Belle sighs. "A good plan!" Rex comments jumping down. "It's gotta be good." Bolt follows. Eve ofcourse follows without question. "Sometimes i hate this crew..." Belle sighs and jumps down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2009)

As the newly formed crew leaves Fallgrand Island behind in the distance. One can see a huge swirling sphere of chain lightning descend from the sky and blast open a hole in the clouds. It is so large that it dwarfs Fallgrand Island as it descends ever so slowly onto the Island. 

This is the power of man who styles himself a God rendering his judgement on this terrible idea of an Island from his throne on high. In a blinding flash of light that would make anyone flinch away, the giant Raigou drills into the core of the island and explodes, totally disintegrating the landmass to nothingness. Now there is nothing but a giant swirling whirlpool where the Island once was. Good riddance to Fallgrand Island.

Meanwhile safely laying on a bunk in the ships cabin, Flynn slowly awakens. Thick bandages are wrapped around his midsection. His throat is parched and he coughs violently. He leans over and sees a pitcher of water laid on a nightstand next to the bed. Flynn greedily grabs the pitcher and drinks like man who has been out in the desert without water for weeks. 

Then suddenly he remembers his last memory, of that bastard Marine gutting him open, and then the memories of the past few days comes rushing back. He lays his head back against his pillow and glares at the ceiling, "Now what?" he mutters. 
*
Bill and Led's Excellent Adventure: Vol. 1*
High up in the White White Sea where people dwell in the clouds a blond haired Shandian male surfs a giant Cloud wave on a dial powered surfboard with flame patterns. He wears cabana shorts, flip flops and wears bright red sunglasses. The man crests along the top of the milky white wave like a bat out of hell and flies through the air. While in mid air he does a split and performs an air guitar, "Excellent!" he exclaims in a surfer dude accent. 

Suddenly out of the sky a shooting star hurtles towards the surfer and hits him on the head. *PLONK!* The surfer loses his balance and wipes out into the cloudy sea. Some time later on the shore of a nearby Cloud Island, the tired surfer drags himself onto the shore. In his right hand he holds the head of Cyborg Led and all across the beach are random mechanical bodyparts which for some reason are covered in snot.

"Give back nachos, give back nachos, give back nachos, OC is gay, Jessie has big boobs..." repeats Led over and over again. "Totally bogus!" exclaims the surfer as he throws Led's head at the ground.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2009)

Jason's Plan- Part 1.

He begins by grabbing a bunch of wooden barrels and crates. He rushes off by any house he can find. Full or not he takes the crates and barrels. When he's gotten a mound of them. He turns his attention to Rope. He jumps onto buildings, into houses. Any place he can find rope, Jason steals it and throws it onto the pile with the crates and barrels. He then has his crew search for other items.

Bolt searches for nails, Rex searches for hammers, Belle searches for oil, Eve searches for Saws and Jason searches for wheels. "What the hell kinda plan is this!!" Belle shouts, trying to find cans of oil. "I'm curious myself." Bolt thinks rubbing his chin. "NAILS!" He find a large bag of nails laying in the middle of the street. "But, Why would someone leave these here..." He takes them, shrugs and walks off.

Soon a man with a hammer walks over to where the nails were. "I can't believe i forgot my hammer at home! it's a good thing i left my nails in the middle of the street! it would cause confusion and no one would take them!" he looked down. "THEY TOOK MY NAILS!!!" WHAM! He's hit over the head with a guitar. "Thank ya." Rex grabs the hammer out of the air and walks of.

"I've got the nails!" Bolt tosses them into the pile. "Hammers!" Rex cheers, throwing about seven onto the nails. "Saws." Eve has around twelve. Which is far more then needed. "I've got the oil." Belle puts a large barrel onto the ground and wipes the sweat off her brow.  "took you long enough." Jason stands on a pile of 30 wheels. *"HOW DID YOU GET THOSE SO FAST!?"*

He points to the left, the crew turn their head. "ANNUAL WHEEL SALE!!" He jumps down. "It's not real, I painted it." He comments. "But we got wheels." He turns his attention to crates and barrels. "Now then, Shall we begin the plan" He asks.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2009)

Rek and Jun are enjoying a nice cup of tea inside a floating cafe somewhere in the grandline. The Windy Dirge had been pretty hectic these days, with Elza and Cass fighting over Sheep, Matyr's inventions exploding, and Ruru going through his "cranky old man" phase. 

"It's quite pleasant to have tea in peace, eh, my dear Jun? " Rek says nonchalantly.

"It would have been had you not flirted with the waitress. " 

"What can I say my dear Jun, you're quite charming when you're angry." He retorted.

"I imagine you'd be quite charming after I've sliced you to pieces. " Jun fires back while placing sugar in her tea. "More sugar?" Jun asks, offering some to Rek.

"Most likely, but then again if I die you'd never be able to show your mother how charming you've become back in your homeland." Rek counters with a smug grin. "I'd love some." The young noble takes a cube of sugar and drops it into his tea.

"A fair price to see that smug face of yours groveling at my feet." Jun eyes a plate of meat buns at the other side of the table, but she would have to stand if she were to get some. "Pass the meat buns, please."

"Never realized you were into bondage my dear Jun." Rek retorts. "Why of course." Rek picks up the plate and hands it over to Jun.

?Thank you.? Jun grabs one of the buns and takes a small nibble before sipping some more tea, then punches Rek for his previous statement.
A small fleet of ships docks outside the caf?, and several intimidating men and women disembark the ship and head inside. 

?COFFEE! COFFEE! COFFEE! COFFEE!? A tall man wearing a colorful clown suit runs into the caf?, knocking over several customers. He jumps into the air, and lands on a table next to Rek and Jun. ?COFFEE!? The clown takes a cup from one of the waitresses, and throws it at several men and women entering the caf? after him. As if that wasn?t weird enough, a rabbit falls out of the sky holding a microphone. The rabbit hands over the mic to the clown, who laughs hysterically before kicking a waitress in the face for no reason at all.

?LADIES, AND GENTLEMEN!!!! TODAY IS A GLORIOUS EVENT IN THE LONG HISTORY OF THE WARS AGAINST POPOPOLIS! IN A FEW HOURS, WE, THE WARRIORS OF LIGHT, SHALL STORM THE GREAT FORTRESS OF NAIBUNES, AND SMITE THE FILTHY DUCK HUGGING SCUM WHO RULES IT! LEADING THE ASSAULT IS NONE OTHER THAN DARVER MCIWANTTOBEASHICHIBUKAIBUTIDON?THAVEAHAXXDEVILFRUITPOWERORANAWESOMEPIMPSUITSOTHEYWON?TLETMEIN-SKI, SLAYER OF THE KINGDOM OF WYATON!? 
The crazed clown points at a muscular, intimidating man at the center of a group of equally intimidating people. The clown then claps rapidly, while his rabbit companion urges the people inside the caf? to do the same. After clapping the clown grabs a cup of coffee from another waiter and drinks it all before throwing the empty cup at the waiter he took it from.

?Today, I?m going to talk about romance. You see, this world tackles a lot of controversial things. Slavery, corrupt governments, disgruntled kung-fu dugongs not getting any work because the blugori will do everything for half the price, and president Pwngoat still hasn?t gotten us out of Konoha even after he promised he would during his campaign? but none of these things are more important than the issue of romance. Especially the pairings.?  The clown begins to calm down, even sitting on the table perfectly still instead of jittering uncontrollably as he did moments ago.

?Of course, a lot of fangirls, and occasionally, fanokama, love pairing people up in this world. LuNa, ZoSan, UssoKaya, even Spandalifa. Yes, that Spandalifa, friends. Now, there?s nothing wrong with supporting pairings, but there are times when pairings become?destructive.?
Rek leans closer to the strange clown, curious about his ranting.

? We?ve seen what happens when  pairing becomes destructive. Take the bloody wars waged by the Zutarans and the Kataangese. So many lives lost, and even though the Kataangese finally achieved the canon cannon that let them win the war, the bloodshed hasn?t stopped. We don?t want that to happen here in this wonderful world. So please, when you ship, be sure to ship in moderation. Don?t kill others just because they prefer Ichihime over Ulquihime. Thank you.? A tear falls from Rek?s eye, the young noble touched by the clown?s words. Even the normally apathetic Jun receives a warm feeling in her heart after the clown?s speech. The clown bows to the people, who give him applause for his strange, but otherwise meaningful speech.

The strange clown exits the caf?, followed by the crowd of intimidating men and women. A dolphin-type fishman walks to the clown and hits him in the head. ?You derailed our entire operation just because you felt like ranting about shipping to total strangers!?? The fishman yelled.

?Well, that was enlightening.? Rek says after the clown and his group left.

?Indeed.? Jun agreed. ?Perhaps next time I shall preach JesAlph without having to resort to violence.?

Rek raises an eyebrow, surprised with Jun?s words. ?JesAlph? Please my dear Jun, everyone knows JesTsu is canon.? Rek finishes his sentence with mocking laughter. Enraged, Jun takes out her spear, pointing it at Rek?s face.

?You will recant your slander against the love of CyborgXShipwright or I shall kill you now!?
Rek narrows his eyes, before pulling out his cane sword from underneath their table.

?I say the same to your beliefs, my dear Jun. Join the side of DragonXShipwright, or die like the chances of your pairing ever happening.?

?You will fall the same way all your past relationships did, Du Mortis! With you crying in a corner and Annie taking most of your belongings!? Jun snarls, as the two begins to brawl inside the caf?. 

 At the Dirge, Cass sits inside her room, pen in one hand and notebook in the other. She was busy drawing a picture of two marines hugging each other in a more than platonic manner.
??Oh, V, you know you love Hammer Marine. Look into your heart!? She says to herself before righting something at the bottom of the drawing.

?Happy Valentine?s Day.?


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2009)

Jason's plan Part 2-

Tap Tap tap tap. The sound of hammers echoes in the distance. "You hear that?" A guard turns to another. "It's nothing." He keeps his eyes focused out on the town. Now the sound of saws echos. "What about that!?" He turns to the other guard again. "It's nothin." He takes a bite from an apple. "MOO!!!!" A cow calls out. "AND THAT!?" He turns to the other guard again. "It's a cow." He responds.

"Oh." The guard turns back. "Thought it was a bunch of pirates hatching some kind of elaborate scheme to break into the castle by building some weird contraption and then attacking us with it." He wipes his brow. "The hell would make you think that!?" The guard shouts at him spitting some apple out. "Well, this guy came up to me and asked me for a hammer..."

He rubbed his chin. "Then one of the marines pointed out to me he was Rex Hender of the little tree pirates. So i just thought maybe they were trying to break into the castle cause pirates do things like that." WHACK! a the end of a spear hits him over the head. "YOU SAW A PIRATE AND DIDN'T TELL US!?" 18 other men looked kinda pissed. "We.. We've got 13 guards and seven marines right!? what can they do!!!" He shouts.

"MOOOO!!!!" A cow flies over a building and into the marine. "EXCELLENT!" Jason cheers. They other little tree members stand infront of him pushing a giant trebuche. "*WHY THE HELL DID WE BUILD THIS!?" *they shout. "It's awesome." Jason seemed pleased with himself. "Now, Time for the real reason!" He threw a bunch of barrels into the counter weight and ordered Rex and Bolt to hop in. 

"AIM!" Belle and Eve turn some hands and adjust the Trebuche's aim. "FIRE!" Jason pulls a lever releasing the counterweight and sending Bolt and Rex into the air. "*AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!" *They hold onto each other screaming. "NOW FLY OVER THE WALL!!!!" Jason cheers, Sword pointed forward like a general commanding his army to charge.

"Hey, What happens if they don't make it over." Belle blinks. "THEN WE GET NEW CREWMATES!" Jason grins. "Ok what happens if they make it over the wall and have to deal with the hundreds of soldiers inside?" Belle asked. "I've got a plan for that." Jason puts on his speed mask. "wouldn't it be best to tell them that plan...? She sweatdrops. "LET'S MOVE!" He rushes towards the front gate sword drawn. 

"What do you think about this Eve?" Belle turns to her. "It's a bad plan." she blinks. "But I'll follow Jason no matter what." She draws her sword. "I believe in him. So you should too." Eve rushes off. "wow.. she didn't insult me." Belle blinked. "AH WAIT!? I COULD HAVE JUST SHOT THEM WITH MY ARROWS!!!" She yells at Jason.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 14, 2009)

Aboard the Dark Nation-South Blue​​
After Jurgen had helped Jake to the lower deck he returned to Victor’s quarters to find out what their course of action would be. He made his way up the stairs as the ghoulish sailors went about their business. He was amazed at difference between these seamen monster’s intellect and ability versus the monsters he uses to sack towns. As the approached the Captain’s quarters he slowed to a walk. As he reached the door he gave a gentle knock.  “Enter Jurgen.” Victor’s voice rang out. With a deep breath Jurgen grabs the handle and  turns the knob. It gave a gentle squeak as it turned. With a push the door creaks open. The cabin is dim, but to a blind man the darkness is home not anything to fear. Through his senses he sees that Victor is bent over some kind of large box.  “Vhat are you looking for mah Captain?” he inquires but Victor doesn’t respond to the question, he just gives off a chuckle as he pulls a medium sized painting from the box.

He stands to his full height and stretches holding the painting out in his left hand. With a groan he turns around to Jurgen.  “I was simply looking for our doctor.” he says as he waves the painting in his hand.  Jurgen’s head turns to the side as his senses fall over the painting; though he couldn’t see it he could tell it was masterfully done.  “Not trying to question your abilities boss but vhat vill ah painting do differently from your beasties out there??” Jurgen asked with a very inquisitive tone. Victor breaks into a fit of laughter at the question. He places his hand on the art and rubs it as he begins to speak.  “My powers aren’t limited to making semi-intelligent beast  Jurgen. “ Victor says with a prideful tone as the dark energies within his body begin to glow.   “The more color and detail a work of ‘art’ has the more intelligence and ability the manifestation has.  Now although color has some to do with it; it is actually the detail that makes the difference. Oh and you might want to move.” Victor says as he holds the painting out in front of him. 

Jurgen quickly steps to the side as a familiar dark energy envelopes the painting as Victor begins to use his ability.   “Paint, Paint no Tribuo Spiritus!” As Victor’s voice fades the colors on the painting fade as what can only be described as fingers begin to rub out on the canvas as if something was trying to gain access to this world through the painting by clawing through. A face then imprints itself on the swirling canvas and rubs across it with its mouth open as if it were screaming. Colors begin to shine from the canvas as attempts to  be freed from it were getting more frequent. Then a cranking is heard as colored smoke  billows from the painting. The smoke gets heavier and thicker as the moments tick by until it is too thick to see through. Then as if a wind had whipped through the room the smoke spirals and begins to form the frame of a man. Soon the form was highly visible as fingers could be seen being worked then hair under a derby can be seeing flowing in the wind. The outline of cloths can be seen as the eyes and mouth begin to form in the head. Soon it was over and man now stood in front of an empty canvas that Victor was holding out.

He was a tall slender man about 6’0”. He wore a very well kept brown three piece suit and tie. In his right hand was doctors bag, in his left was an umbrella. His shoes were a highly polish black and he wore a black derby hat.  He wore thin silver framed round glasses. His mustache was neatly trimmed, over all he had a very proper look about himself. “Good day. Gentlemen” he said with a kind voice. Placing the canvas and frame on his table Victor walks around the man and places his hand on the doctor’s shoulders as he addresses Jurgen.  “This is Doctor White, he was a renown doctor in a small town just south of the Calm Belt. He was the first portrait I painted after I destroyed  any town. Before I killed him he begged me to spare the children he was caring for. Needless to say his pleas fell on deaf ears. But his compassion and conviction left a profound mark on me. After I sat sail I decided to paint him.” Victor says in a normal tone as he circled round and walked to the door. As he opened it he looks to the good doctor.  “Good doctor, the man I picked up as a first mate is severely injured below deck, would you have a look at him?” The doctor looks to Victor with a compassioned filled look, of course my dear captain.” the man says as he walks toward the door. Victor motions for Jurgen to follow.

A few minutes pass and soon they were in the room with Jake. The doctor places  his umbrella on the door handle and walks over to the sleeping man. He can tell that his injuries are grave and sets to work immediately. Some time passes but the doctor is a expert and he finishes with out even waking the young man up. Turning to Victor and Jurgen he grabs his derby and places it back on his head. Taking his gloves off and tossing them in a nearby trash can he walks over to them with an accomplished smile. “Everything is done, I have cleaned his wounds and applied a special medication that with prompt quick healing. I have wrapped him in clean bandages, he should be fit as a fiddle in no time!” the doctor exclaims with a happy tone as he wraps his arms around his back.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 14, 2009)

Jake slowly opens his eyes and looks the wooden ceiling over his head.He slept for a couple of hours but he feels like sleeping for weeks.He gets up slowly and checks his wounds.He feels better, his bandages are clean and his damaged legs seems to be fine now.

"What is wrong with me?" Jake thought is unsure.He cannot understand how his body healed so quickly.He wears his black long-sleeved T-shirt over the bandages and rubs his head as he walks out of the cabin in search for Victor.

His life just changed.He begun as a weakling but now he is a pirate and ready to overcome himself.He will train hard to become strong and capable of surviving in the Grand Line.The ultimate adventure has just began.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 14, 2009)

-With De-

Whew. What was he? OiIII!!!Dane! Where are you? He could hear footsteps lots of them. He readied his weapons.

"De!" Melissa yelled. She ran over and gave him a hug, "I missed you."

I'm glad to see you.

"You smell like crap."

"Your face smells like crap." De insulted in rebuttal.

"Hey Kara." Jimi said.

"Yes?"

"See him?" Jimi pointed at Watson.

"What about him?"

"He's the guy that fought me and Boston. Oi De. Did he regenerate?"

Yeah. It was real annoying. He could grow and shrink too. I had to give him a heart attack.

"I don't know about the growing or shrinking. He didn't do that when-"

"Jimi!! Kara!!" Freddy yelled from a distance.

"What Freddy?"

Freddy ran up close to them now, "Turner's here. And he took Gonzalez." Jimi and Kara looked at each other.

*Say that again.*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2009)

Annie wasn't in much of a mood for a tour and instead she felt like returning to her workshop but Jessie had convinced and prodded her to come on the tour. In the last hour a pounding headache has been afflicting Annie and for some reason she feels lightheaded at times. 

A short boy, by the name of Kai, no older then 14, with glasses, short red hair and freckles leads them along, pointing out the various aspects of the Cloud Island. He holds up a puff of dense cloud material and hands it to Jessie "And this is what we use to build our houses with," he smiles up at Jessie who dwarfs over him (he's a couple of inches shorter then even Annie), and he is obviously smitten with the purple haired girl. 

"Pretty cool I wonder if this stuff will work on the Blue sea," she wonders out loud. Annie nods, feeling that lightheaded feeling hit her again. Suddenly a sharp pain stabs into the back of her brain and her senses seem to expand a hundredfold, as if the entire world around her comes flooding into her mind like an explosion of sensory overload. 

Annie clutches her head and screams in pain and she falls to her knees, "It's too much!" she cries. The same strange awareness that had come to her in and out down on the blue seas seems to have come again but this time its far more potent. Now she can hear a dozens of different voices at the same time in her head, even her own crewmates even though they aren't around. 

"TOO MANY VOICES!" Annie yells as she falls to the ground. "Annie whats wrong?!" exclaims Jessie as she leans over the Gunslinger. "AGH! Don't scream so loud!" Annie yells at her while clutching her ears. Jessie's voice sounds a hundred times louder in her brain for some reason. 

The boy narrows his eyes down towards Annie as if he recognizes something, "Did you just say that you could hear voices?" he asks Annie. 
*
Elsewhere...*
We focus on a large and ancient looking stone temple built into the shape of a Pyramid. Deep in one of the rooms of the cavernous temple a large man in monks robes sits in darkness, meditating. Suddenly his head jerks up and he opens his eyes. Another man comes running into the room, "Master Gyatso did you feel that?!" he asks the man in shadows. 

He nods, "Yes, yes I did...." he replies in a deep voice. Then he stands to his full height, over seven feet tall.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 14, 2009)

With Shin​
Shin, Marcks and their guides had gotten something to eat before Shin went off to train, he had tried to ditch the Skypiean kid but the boy was set upon guiding him around and though he wasn't as fast as Shin he had the nose of bloodhound....Or at least had some other way of tracking Shin.The samurai had trained for a couple of hours, mostly working on a modified version of his selfmade fightingstyle. What he did was make use of a second sword, or better said his sheath. The sheath was supposed to substitute for the second sword in this practice session.

During one of the breaks Shin realized he had no cigarettes left anymore, and was searching trough all of his pockets until he stumbled on something amazing.The biblicard given to him by Jiraya, but the amazing part was the fact it was pointing almost straight down.The hermit had given him a card that lead to someone in Nihon, he had been advised to visit the person it pointed to and Shin knew this was a once in a life time chance.

He wasn't far from Nihon, he could actually tell the distance now in stead of the just the direction.Maybe a few miles to the North and below he would find the nation......but how was he supposed to get down there, and back to the crew?

"Rog?r?"He asked the kid."Do you people ever travel to the seas below?"The child answered with a no and a "Why do you ask?"Shin let out a dissapointed sigh before answering."I need to get down, but I might need a way back up again if the crew is still up here when I'm done."


"Well there is a....Nah nevermind."Angry eyes set upon Rog?r and he quickly added."No, nothing it's just a story I heard from my brother's friend......WAAAAH."Shin had grabbed him by the leg and was shaking him up and down now in order to forcefully extract the information now."Alright alright, put me down already...I'll tell ya already."When released he continued."Sheesh."He was dusting himself off."Take some anger management classes.....Nevermind, alright there is a fish like no other somewhere in the sea surrounding this island."

"All fish here light and usually not very usable for food since they have to float in the cloud sea."This made sense to Shin, otherwise they would fall down to the blue sea."But there is one that can do the other's can't, a fish that can fly trough the skies."Rog?r told Shin."With that you could go to any sea you wanted, the cloud or the blue sea but you would have to catch and tame it first."

"I'm the son of a master fisherman, I will catch and tame it with no effort"Shin proclaimed."Get me a fishing rod, bait and food.""Food?""Yeah, I'm hungry""......""Meet me back at our ship."The ran off in different directions and when Shin finally reached the Infinite....He had gotten lost several times....Rog?r was already there.

"Alright, wait here."Shin rushed to his room, took several packs of cigarettes with him and then followed Rog?r to the place where they had the highest chance of catching that fish."What the hell is that, a damn seashell on a stick?"

"It's a Dial you idiot, an Angler Dial."The boy took out his and activated the Dial as he swung the handle."You do it like this, in mid swing you activate the Dial and then the line flies out, but I doubt you will get as far as I did since you're a first timer."Shin attached some bait to the hook and then performed the procedure, he had a little experience fishing but his strength and swordskill made it easy for him to surpass Roger's distance several times.
"Show off."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2009)

_34 years ago..._
Somewhere in the Grandline a large Pirate ship shaped like a dragon, sails across the vast ocean. The clouds are dark and overcast and torrential rains and wind buffet the entire ocean. A loud and clear laugh of defiance echoes from the Pirate ship. A tall man in a fancy looking crimson colored captain's coat stands at the bow of his ship with his arms outstretched and a broad smile on his face, "AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! RAGE ON YOU GODDAMN STORM, RAGE ON BUT YOU WON'T STOP ME...NOT EVER!!!!" and he spits into the wind. 

The Captain turns around and looks at his Helmsman and crew who work double time to keep the ship stable, he has a devil may care grin painted on his face, "YOU SEE?! WE ESCAPED THAT BASTARD GARP AND NOW WE'LL BEAT THOSE FUCKERS NEWGATE AND ROGER YET, FUCK RURU AS WELL, AHAHAHAHAHA!!"  

*"HUZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!"* the crew cheers and they all pump their fists and jump into the air. 

"OBJECT SIGHTED IN THE SKY!!!" yells a Pirate high up in the Crows nest, he points high in the sky. Something falls with tremendous speed and impacts into the ocean far off from the ship. "CHANGE COURSE FOR THE OBJECT!" commands the Pirate Captain. 

Within ten minutes they each the object and the entire crew stands slack jawed at the sight, a house of some strange design and made of some strange material, floats in the water, just barely keeping above the torrential waves. The cloudy like structure melts and looks like it will collapse any second. 

"What the fuck?!" exclaims the Captain as he leans over the railing. Suddenly a crying noise can be heard from within the house. "Watch me back boys!!" yells the Captain as he jumps to the top of the railing and leaps to the structure with amazing speed. He quickly enters the decaying house, "DOES ANYONE NEED HELP?!" he calls out and suddenly the stench of decay hits his nose, he knows that smell very well, its the smell of death. He follows the scent and races into a room. A dead man and woman lay on the floor. They have artificial looking wings on their backs for some reason. Kneeling over them is a blond haired little girl who cries over their bodies.

She can't be no older then 2 years old thinks the Pirate. Suddenly the cloud like roof of the house caves in over the Pirate and the little girl. From the Pirate ship the crew yells in alarm as the house caves in and sinks, *"CAP!!!"* they call out and prepare to dive into the raging ocean to save their captain. 

"NO NEED I'M FINE BOYS!" yells the Captain as he stands on one of the high masts of the ship. He moved so fast that his own crew didn't see him leap away. In his arms he holds the unconscious little girl. "SOMEONE GET THE DOC NOW!" he orders as he lands on the deck.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 14, 2009)

OC walking with the group throughout Sky Island, bored.  Nothing here really interested him.  He had attempted to eat the cloudstuff, hoping it would taste like Nachos, but it tasted like protein rations.  OC didn't want to go near those things ever again after he had tasted nachos.  A man tapped OC on the shoulder.  OC turned around.   An old Skypiean was standing there.  "Do I know you from somewhere?" the old man asked.  

"No." OC turned around and continued to follow the tour guide.  "Denton! That's your name.  Denton!" the old man shouted after OC.  OC slowly turned around, walked to the man and slammed him against the thick cloud wall of a house.  "How do you know my name?" OC asked.  

"You don't remember me?!" the man said incredulously.  "I had trouble recognizing you with those sunglasses, but you look the same as you did ten years ago, Paul." OC dropped the man to the ground.  The man slowly got up and gave OC an apprehensive look.  "You were much nicer back then." "My name is not Paul." 

"You're a perfect double! Maybe he had a twin he didn't tell me about," the man said thoughtfully.  "My name is Daniel.  Pleased to meet you," Daniel said and extended his hand.  OC stared at the man's hand.  "Am I supposed to do something to that?" OC asked, pointing at the man's outstretched hand.  The old man gave OC a strange look.  "Shake it," Daniel said.  OC grabbed the man's hand and began to move it up and down as fast as he could.  "Not that fast!" Daniel shouted.  

OC let go of the man's hand.  "So, do you have a twin named Paul?" Daniel asked.  "No." "Well, you're a perfect double for him.  Maybe you're his clone or something," Daniel said, chuckling at his own joke.  Suddenly OC's eyes lit up as he realized who Paul Denton was.  OC grabbed the man by the throat and slammed him against the cloud house once more.  "Tell me everything you know about Paul." "Alright, alright, just put me down!" Daniel protested.  OC let got of Daniel and followed Daniel into his house.   

_The South Blue..._ 

William was hungry.  He and Angelina had been drifting for days on end without or water.  Angelina was sleeping, too bored to do anything else.  The two had been caught in a storm and had lost their oars, forcing them to drift.  Without food, William was afraid they would soon die.    

William saw something in the distance.  He looked closely and saw what it was.  A ship! Hopefully this meant rescue.  William grabbed Angelina and quickly shook her.  "What?" she groaned.  "The sun is still rising.  Go back to sleep," she mumbled.  William furiously pointed in the direction of the ship.  Angelina's eyes slowly cracked open.  "Ship!" she hoarsely shouted through parched lips.

The ship was soon in plain view.  The sun had just come out of the horizon, and William could see a teenager wearing jeans shouting on the deck.  Angelina would have cried if she could, but there was no water in her system.  "Hey! You! Rescue us!" she bellowed at the ship using all of her strength.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 14, 2009)

-With Gonzalez-

She was in a large aquarium filled with the sky water. She banged on the glass in vain. She didn't really know why she was doing it, but she was. Then someone walked in.

"You're not going to be the same real soon," he said, "Swim as much as you can while you have the chance. You have five minutes before it begins."

"What? Before what begins?" The man walked out.

-With Freddy-

He found out that Turner was in the upper yard from Melissa and found out where it was from the same person. He stole a boat from the port and made his way there.

"I'm not stupid. I know what's going to happen to her..." Freddy said, "Unforgivable."

-With Melissa and Kara- 

They separated from De and Jimi and went to the port to get their own boat to the upper yard. Freddy had gone too fast for them. He went to the port at at least soru speed they didn't worry though, he could take care himself.

"Who is Turner?" Melissa asked Kara, "Seems to me like he's just a guy who runs around making people stronger for free."

"He seems like it now. However, back when I was with him, he was an insane scientist that was bent on creating super people. He did horrible things. I'll leave it at that."

They saw a group of people running around destroying everything in their path.

"Wooden Spikes!" Nothing happened, "Things aren't made of wood here. I hope the upper yard is different." Melissa said.

-With De and Jimi-

De could hear a faint screaming from where they were. He figured it was Liz killing someone. When they got there, there was a horrifying sight, to disturbing to describe.

What are you doing!? Let the poor man die.

"Yes...please, listen to him, please kill me." Kent barley said Liz was half way through cutting his vocal chords because he was sick of his screaming.

"Hell if I'll do that! This guy has a worse mind then me!"

Then he deserves it. I'll join in.

"That's thew spirit!" Kara exclaimed. Jimi then walked over and stomped the man's head. That put him out of his misery, "Hmph. Do that again and you're next."

Dane, I have a top secret mission for you.

"I'm listening."

I need you to go over and meet Kara and Melissa over at the docks. Further details will be briefed to you when you arrive. Exercise caution agent 92.

"I don't know what that was about, but I'll go." She ran off.

"What was that?"

My dad wanted me to be a pirate, but my mom wanted me to be a secret agent. She was killed by some dude named Rob Lucci with the CP9. I think they were part of a circus.

"Right. And how does Liz know where to go?"

Womanly intuition.

-With Tew, Ali, and Henry-

These dials are great! I can do so many things with them! I even made my rapier flame using a breath and heat dial.

"Yeah, and you made me my automatic pistol. And made mods to my rifle." Henry said.

"And made me gloves with impact dials on them."

About that, make sure you use those sparingly. I'm going to go to the ship, you two go to the upper yard.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 14, 2009)

On the open sea in the Grand line....
Six great warships casually cruise across the ocean waters as the sun begins to arrive. Dawn is quickly approaching. The ocean is calm on this day and the wind is fair. The perfect day for a siege. 

The view on the warships become ever more clear as we focus on the passengers. One of the ships contained mutated beast, while another ship housed the Makaosu elite agents. 

Warship #1: Makaosu Agents
Warship #2-4: 1000 Tero on each (3000)
Warship #6: General Necaroy with an entire host of mutated humans and creatures. A chain was attached at the back of the ship to another ship carrying some type of large cargo. The cargo was making a loud roaring sound....

Necaroy stood at the head of Warship #6 with his full knight armor on with his trojan helmet on along with the purple brush and a long purple cape, flowing in the wind as the ship sailed.

On warship #1, Anglora had her crimson cloak on with her crimson mask. Her expression was hidden, but underneath the mask, she was wearing an indifferent expression with thoughts racing all through her mind.

The passengers on the other warships were preparing for the siege that was ahead of them. This battle will truely be something huge...


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 14, 2009)

-With Liz-

She made it to port just in time before Kara and Melissa left with a stolen boat.

"Wait up!" She yelled. The two waited. She got to the boat and hopped in, "I'm glad I made it here. My womanly intuition made me take a wrong turn."

"Mine would have never done that." Melissa said.

"You gathered and burned a mountain of toilet paper back in Jaya because some guy named Ja Blowme said he would pay you. You have no intuition."

-With Freddy-

He drove his ship to the upper yard.

"Everything is so big..." He drove it in and trouble started immediately. A massive pendulum came down in his path, "Shit!" He split into three and had his muscles and bones paddle as hard as they could, "That was close...SHIT!" More pendulums came swinging down. His muscles and boned paddled even harder. However that wasn't enough. The very last one was about to split his boat in half. Freddy's muscles leaped into the air and knocked it forward just before it hit, "Damn. What was all that for?"

Then a giant leech thing jumped into the air, which Freddy's bones pulverized. Then he looked forward and saw 4 openings. One said Trial of Balls, the next said Trial of String, then Trial of Iron, and lastly, Trial of Swamp, "Eh? Turner couldn't have set this up. Trials...what does that even mean? Trial of String? That doesn't sound bad. Wait, Trial of Balls That's more like it." He drove his boat through the opening into a tunnel. Then when he got out of the tunnel, there was a giant drop! "What!? This isn't real." He looked to his left to see three paths that stayed in the air. But more importantly, an army of people on those three paths. Freddy couldn't concern himself with that though.

"I think Turner told me something about falling. What was it?" He looked back to one of his many tortures. It was him being dropped off a height over and over, "Oh yeah!" The boat was off the cliff now and Freddy along with his boat was free falling, "He told me the fall won't kill me...!" He felt better for a minute, but then remembered the next part, "...but the sudden stop at the end will." He facepalmed, "I hate you Turner." He said right when the boat hit the water.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 15, 2009)

With the reaper Crew-

"Oh? but they surely can not be as fearsome as the Priestly Parrot of Palgo!" The black bard exclaims. "SURELY SO!" Mitchal comments. "The Ferocious Felines From Falva Fight Feverishly!" WHAM!!!! Jacob punches Mitchal out of pure frustration. "WHY WONT YOU TWO SHUT UP!? WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!? WHERE THE HELL ARE WE!? WHERE IS THE TOWN!? WHAT AM I DOING HERE!? WHY DID I AGREE TO THIS CRAP!?" He walks around doing frustrated hand motions.

Jason's Plan part Awesome-

*"AHHHHHHH!!!!"* Rex and Bolt pass over the whall and slam into a cabbage cart. "MY CABBAGES!!!" An old man shouts. "That never happened." Bolt commented to Rex as he whiped himself off. "What mate? Nothin happened." Rex responded, The incident has been completely erased from his mind. "Oi... show me how to do that." Bolt points at the thought bubble that slowly vanished.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 15, 2009)

"Oh? but they surely can not be as fearsome as the Priestly Parrot of Palgo!" The black bard exclaims. "SURELY SO!" Mitchal comments. "The Ferocious Felines From Falva Fight Feverishly!" WHAM!!!! Jacob punches Mitchal out of pure frustration. "WHY WONT YOU TWO SHUT UP!? WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!? WHERE THE HELL ARE WE!? WHERE IS THE TOWN!? WHAT AM I DOING HERE!? WHY DID I AGREE TO THIS CRAP!?" He walks around doing frustrated hand motions.

He's just jealous he's not SUUUPAAAH!!!

He's even more jealous he's not Spoony.

SUUUPAAAH!!!

Spoony!

SUUUPAAAH!!!

Spoony!

I can't take this anymore! I'm going back to the ship. Micheal, you're coming with me. Or you can stay here. Or you can kill yourself. I doesn't matter. You. He pointed at Black Bard, What's your name?

Black Bard.

Go away! Black Bard ran away crying.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2009)

*With Kent, Jorma, and Kaya...*

Kent stood proudly on deck, looking out into the horizon dramatically. "What the hell are you doing?" Kaya asked, coming up behind him.

"Being dramatic. A captain should always be dramatic," Kent explained. Kaya facepalmed.

"Hey Captain!" Shouted Jorma from the crows nest. Kaya sighed again. Jorma was only fueling this kid's delusions. "I see something! Looks like a raft!" Kaya's ears perked up. That was interesting...

"A raft? Is there anybody on it?"

"I...I think so. One of them's standing and waving their arms like a lunatic."

"Hm...." Kent said. "What could they want....."

"They want to be rescued retard!" Kaya said, slapping the back of Kent's head. "Idiot." She turned and motioned to Zooey. "Zooey! 45 degrees starboard!" All she got was a blank look. Kaya sighed. "This much," she said, pointing, "left." Zooey nodded and disapeared behind a cabin, and the ship began to move. Eventually they reached the raft, and rescued the two castaways.

"Hi." Said Kent. "I'm Kent. I'm the captain of the...." he trailed off and laughed. "We don't have a name yet, do we? Well, it doesn't matter. I'm Kent. Who the hell are you?"

*On The Dark Justice...*

"We've arrived on Banaro Island," Garrick growled from the loudpeakers. "So get your lazy asses on deck!" Prince sighed and hauled himself out of bed, strapping on his sword and gauntlet before heading up. As he walked down the hall, he passed a file that said: *IMPORTANT: SOMEONE READ* Price picked up and leafed through it, then sighed and walked walked up to deck.

"You all know the mission." He said when he reached the deck. "I'm announcing this because Garrick took Clemens and they both went to get a head start. Anyways, Banaro island is a crazy-ass jungle, with all kinds of crazy things. So watch your back. Pirates all over the island, and they're waiting for us, so it's an uphill battle. You take squads, set out. Garrick won't be happy 'till all the bastard piares are dead. Don't worry about the boss, Garrick'll take him. We've just got to take down the pirates on this island. Good luck. We're gonna need it."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 15, 2009)

Aboard the Dark Nation- South Blue​​
Victor turns toward Jurgen with a smile a the doctor rocked on his feet. With a chuckle he moves his right hand up. His fingers snap and the doctor’s form becomes fuzzy and turns to a colored cloud. It rockets skyward pouring through the planks of wood not even leaving a trace color. Victor motions for Jurgen to follow him. They leave the room before Jake wakes up and heads back to the captains quarters.  On their way out Victor gives the creature stationed down here orders to bring Jake to his quarters as soon as he awakens. The creature silently salutes as Victor and Jurgen walks off. Up the stair s they go up to destiny. When they reach Victor’s quarters he walks back over to his table picks the painting back up there was the good doctor back in the pose that he was painted in so long ago.   So mah Captain vhat iz our next coarse of action?” Jurgen ask as Victor walks over and sits in his chair.  “We are going to take down a Naval Base my dear navigator.” Victor says as he motions for the man to sit. Jurgen is taken back by the comment _ A navy base_  he thinks as he sits  “I know that look, yes a naval base. I will go over the minute details as soon as Jake gets here.” Victor says as he props his elbow on the arm of his chair.

Some time passes as the to talk. Soon the door opens and  a creature enters with Jake in toe. Victor smiles as he stands  “Good the whole crew is here. You may get back to your duties sailor.” Victors says as he motions for Jurgen and Jake to follow him to his war table. Once there he pulls out a  large map of the known world. After the map is unfurled it can be seen that there are many places circled and highlighted. He points to a Marine base that was highlighted near the center of the South Blue.  “Alright mates this is our next target of interest. It is one of the largest Naval Bases in the South Blue. At any given time it houses fifteen hundred Marines. The Highest rank is usually Lieutenant. So with that being said that is roughly five hundred men a piece. Victor jokes  “That is the bad news. The good news is it that most of the Marines here are new recruits, just learning the ropes. We have two main objectives men. First is the archives I am looking to find a marine with the last name of McStarr; he took something that belonged to me. And secondly as always not to leave a soul alive. Any questions?” Victor ask as he stands from his hunched over position.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 15, 2009)

"My name is Angelina.  This is William.  We've been on that raft without food or water for about two days, do you have anything to drink?" As Angelina talked to Kent, William looked around. There were two other- William wasn't sure what they were.  He had a nagging suspicion in his heart.  He drew Angelina aside.   

"What? They were about to give us-" William put his finger to his lips and pulled out his notebook.  He scrawled a note on it.  Angelina looked at it and her eyes widened.  "Pirates?!" she gasped.  

William nodded.  "We have to stay here for now.  They have food and water.  We need that.  We'll make our escape when they dock at the next island," Angelina whispered.  William nodded once more and pushed her back towards Kent.  "Sorry about that, my friend here was worried about something.  So, do you have any water and food you could give us?" Angelina asked nervously.  

*The Dark Justice...* 

V slid off of *The Dark Justice* into the jungle.  There were various animal sounds surrounding him.  V stepped onto the muddy beach.  His boots squelched in the mud.  V headed forward into the crowded underbrush, using his knives to cut through the various jungle leaves.  

V heard a rustling in the a bush nearby.  In an instant, a knife sailed out of his hands and into the bush.  V could hear the gurgling of a dying pirate.  A pistol poked its way out of the bush, aimed straight V.  As it fired, V grabbed a vine and climbed up onto a branch before leaping to another tree.  

Two pirates crawled of the bush, looking to see where V had gone.  One of the pirates was holding the pistol that had shot at V earlier, the other held a cudgel.  V leaped down from the tree he was standing on.  Each of his feet crashed into one of the pirate's chests, knocking them both to the ground out of breath.  A knife slammed into each one of the pirate's heads.   

V stooped to collect his knives before heading into the bush.  He dragged out the dead pirate's body.  There was a long knife going straight through the dead man's throat.  "Beautiful..." V muttered to himself.  As he tugged the knife out, he heard a low growling noise.  V spun around, knife in hand.  Standing in front of him was an angry polar bear.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 15, 2009)

-With Kara Liz and Melissa-

"Amazing! There's so much wood! I'll be unstoppable here!" Melissa shouted s she drove the stolen boat she was in through the giant forest.

"How did this forest grow so much?" Kara asked, "It's unreal."

"Unreal for you, good for me! I can't wait to fight here! I feel attuned with everything. Maybe I should live here." Soon enough, the ship was nearing a bunch of unmoving pendulums.

"What happened here?" kara asked.

"A trap," Liz answered, "Cutting people with a pendulum. I never thought of that."

"You know, you don't always need to torture people," Kara said, "You can just stick with normal killing people."

"Everyone I torture deserves it!"

"Maybe not!"

"How would you know!?"


'Listen!" Melissa yelled, "Do either of you hear something?"

"Yeah," Kara said, "It sounds like wind."

"No, not wind, lots of rustling." Liz said, "There's something out there." In the distance, the three could see a faint blue light. It got closer and closer. Then Melissa realized it was a weapon. She put her hands out and clapped them together, moving two trees together. But it just went through the trees like nothing. The line of fire reached the boat and ate it like nothing. 

-With Turner-

He was talking to the same man that talked to Gonzalez.

"Is the army out there yet?" Turner asked

"It is. They are waiting for their first victims now." The man said, "Also, Watson and Kent Clark were defeated and killed not too long ago. I thought you may want to know."

"...Watson...Who killed him?"

"The pirate De D. Dee."

"That doesn't matter. The army should hold off anyone trying to access the upper yard long enough for me to complete the mermaid. Or former mermaid that is. Now she's a mongoose person that can't swim."

"What kind of foolish mermaid carrys around a devil fruit?"

"You make a good point. And that's why I take no shame in forcing her to eat it. Operating on her should be very interesting."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 15, 2009)

*Bill and Led's Excellent Adventure Vol. 2...*
Slowly but surely Led comes back to awareness. He is strapped to a wooden chair in a hut and he slowly opens his eyes. His cybernetic vision comes back into focus and to his utter dismay the world seems to have tipped over. The ceiling is where the floor should be and the floor is where the ceiling should be. Everything is tipped upside down.

"Why is world upside down!?" he exclaims frantically. 

The Shandian surfer enters the hut and facepalms when he sees Led, "Little dude! You put his head upside down!" he yells at a nerdy looking Shandian boy with coke bottle lens glasses and perpetual snot running down his nose. The boy has a wrench in his hand and he rubs the back of his head apologetically, "Hehe...sorry Bill, I've never seen a machine like this before," he tells the would be surfer. 

"Hey what you where I am?!" asks Led as he struggles against his bindings. Bill stares at Led and laughs, "Whoah chill out bro...or whatever you are, me and little dude will fix ya right up!"

"Do you play the base guitar by any chance dude?" he asks the Cyborg. 

Led stares at Bill blankly, "What is dude?" he asks.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 15, 2009)

-With Micheal and Joseph-

Great. Where's the ship? I should have had Black Bard lead us back. Micheal, do you know where we are?

Micheal shrugged, I don't know. This place is reminiscent of the forest of the Hibernating Snails of Good Fortune.

Never mind. Pretend I didn't ask.

*rustle rustle*

Did you hear that?

*sigh* No.

*rustle rustle rustle*

I heard that though. A giant snail came out of the woods and greeted them.

"I am Slark, leader of the Hibernating Snails of Good Fortune. What is your buisness in out lands?"

Holy hell.

"That is what they all say. Men, attack!"

And army of giant snails came out of the woods can crawled forward at out two heroes. No matter how many Jacob and Micheal warded off, they just kept coming. The two were running out of stamina and were losing the fight.

I can't believe my life ends fighting snails. We need something more. Micheal, are you holding back any SUUPAAHH!!

Of course I am. But the universe would explode if I let lose anymore.

Great. Just great.

Luckily, a certain lone hero with a certain base sax appeared out of the distance and started playing a certain tune that destroyed all of those certain snails on this certain island in this certain world.

Never underestimate Spoony!!!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 15, 2009)

On a certain part of the island the beach was filled with squirming and flapping fish, ranging froom balloon like octopi, flat fishes with almost feather like scales but no Flying Fish had been seen, but we do not focus on these two for the moment.On another part of the island a certain tall android had been led to a different part of the beach. His guide Tintin, a small blond boy that appeared bald save for that single curl hanging over his forehead, and his Cloud Fox Snowy had shown him around but had quickly intrigued him by telling about a Waver.

"You have to be careful though, you have to fully understand the sea and be able to predict the...."Alph had already climbed into the Waver by now and replied with a."I'm certain that won't be hard for me."After all his hard drive made calculations like that automatically.The android took off, actually enjoying himself for once instead of just working all the time.To relax once couldn't be too bad now right?

What he didn't know was that he would soon run into another surver of the cloud waves,one that was sitting on top of a large metallic object on top of a raft, ropes holding it all together and attached while Breath Dials were propelling it.Alph passed the man that was on top of this contraption and gave a casual salute but turned around when he heard."Alph?"This was what surprised him, he had never met the man before.With his impeccable memory he was sure of this and the next part confused him."Alphonse?"Could it be that this man just mistaken him for someone that looked exactly looked him and who went by the nickname Alph?

No, that was too much of a coincidence but perhaps this man was....His creator.The man pointed to the island and the two made their way over where they started their conversation."You don't look a day older you, it's been what?.....10 years or so?"

"I can not remember ever seeing you, have we met before?"He asked, careful not to get his hopes up"........"The man, and older man well in his fifties with an impressive mustache that made several loops though beyond that his head was as bald as a bean.As bright as the old man was he immediately realized something was going on, not just the obvious thing that Alphonse didn't recognize him but the fact the tall man hadn't aged much over 10 years, didn't blink or breath were noticed withing seconds by that keen eye of his observing trough a monocle.

"What exactly are you?"The man started to suspect this wasn't the real Alph, instead an android fashioned in his likeness, if the real Alph had been modified into a cyborg to the extent of not breathing anymore, presumably eating, drinking as well.....Well such an existence was saddening in his opinion as an human being but from a scientist's perspective?

"I am an android, though I've only been operational for a few months.....Do you know my creator?"The old man started circling Alph and prodding him with his pipe, his fist occasionally knocked against the Android's body to check it's hardness and composition."I may have met your creator, but I can't say it for certain."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 16, 2009)

Jake walks to the war table and sits on a wooden chair.He crosses his arms together across his chest and puts his both legs on the table.

He listens to Victor's plan and then speaks in a calm tone."A marine base, huh?Finally some action." Jake smirks."But to let you know.I am going without plans."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

SLAP! "The fact that we got saved by the crazed bard pissed me off." He facepalmed and began to walk off. "I don't care if i get lost, I just want off this mixed up Island." Mitchal however turned to The bard. "MANY THANKS!! I'M FEELIN HAPPY!" He cheered. "You should join our pirate crew!!!" He insane man cheers. "OH HELL NO!!!!" A shout is heard in the distance, Jacob can sense idiocy from 200 miles away.

With Dread/Grim-

The two had finally found the village. "Ah." Grim smirked. "It seems this is a strange town." The people all worn certain clothing, Lived in certain houses and held certain jobs. A town where everything is certain, But the people are uncertain. Well, It's impossible to describe these certain buildings in a certain way. They are certainly the same, But most definatly not certainly average. "IDIOCY!! ABOUND!!!!!" Jacob shouts.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

_Jun vs. Izanagi_
The sound of spears clashing resounded throughout the 10th floor. Jun, warrior of the Jade Empire, was fighting against Izanagi, mysterious warrior of Ika.

"You're strong for a foreigner." Izanagi comments while striking Jun with a slash from her spear.

"As are you." Jun sidesteps the attack, and hits Izanagi with a glancing blow from her spear.

Izanagi jumped back, and touched her cheek. Jun had managed to inflict a cut on her cheek. She was not amused by this, as she never thought a foreigner could damage her.

"You cut my face." Izanagi said. "I'll cut your entire body." Izanagi threatened.

"Defeat will descend upon you before that happens." Jun disappeared from sight, and appeared behind Izanagi. She attacks her with a thrust from her spear, but Izanagi as well disappears from sight. The Nihonto warrior appears above Jun, and hits her with a slash from her spear. 

Jun sidesteps this attack once again, green mist emanating from her body.

Izanagi smirks when she sees the mist come out of Jun's body.

"Long Ryuu? No wonder I'm having a hard time hitting you, foreigner." Izanagi slams her spear on the floor. The blade of her spear shatters, revealing a short, green spike at the tip of the pole. 

"Time to get serious."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 16, 2009)

Sailing Towards Naibunes Boulevard
After another day of sailing, Naibunes Boulevard was now in sight of the Six Makaosu Warships. The GIANT island that was Naibunes Boulevard was seen. A large square gate was placed around the perimeter if Naibunes Boulevard with one wide opening. In front of that one opening was a blockade of marine vessels. 

BOOM! BOOM! BOOOOOOOOOOM! A barrage of cannonballs were being shot at the Makaosu warships. The Makaosu ships weren't that close to Naibunes yet, but any ship besides a marine/World Government ship that came in the radius around Naibunes would be sunk before they reached the island. No exceptions. 

".......Stop those cannonballs....!" Necaroy commanded. One of them were about to hit his ship, but Necaroy caught it with one hand and threw it into the ocean effortlessly. He then used his sheild to knock back cannonballs at the marine ships.

*"Hibana no Lily!"* Anglora bellowed as she held out both of her hands and missle-like sparks shot from them at 2 oncoming cannonballs. They connected with the cannonballs and produced a firecracker effect. 2 lillies in a firecracker form were beutifully produced. 

The other Makaosu elite agents began to also counter attack the cannonballs.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2009)

Cannonballs fall from the sky like rain. Gordo looks up, He can see one headed straight for him. "Tipping the Scale." Gordo takes up the crane stance. Raising his right knee into the air. He can feel his physical and spiritual energies in unison, right now, he needs to increase his physical power. The energy begins to swirl, Physical begins to overtake spiritual. Gordo opens his eyes, he feels the burst of power in his muscles. 

The makouso agent raises his poll and catches the cannonball, rather then destroy it, he swings his poll while turning his body. the cannonball and himself go a full 360 as Gordo returns the explosive back where it came from. "Destroying ballance is needed in special cases. In order to restore the ballance to others." He comments as he begins to spin his pole. "So, Let us destroy the ballance together."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2009)

Cannonballs were flying at the Makosou fleet. This was to be expected, as they were nearing Naibunes already.

Daran was currently underwater, leading a team of Makosou divers to intercept any underwater mines. There weren't that many, and in fact the cannonade from Naibunes was more of a threat than the mines. Swimming at great speeds, Daran bursts out of the water and spin kicks several in coming cannonballs back at Naibunes. "That's how you do it, Dolphin Style!" Daran dives back underwater, and hurries towards the gates of Naibunes.

Another cannonade was fired at them. Despite the efforts of the agents, they were certain to take serious damage before they entered Naibunes.

A giant crocodile comes out of the waters, and bites off the hulls of one of the ships. After dragging the chunk of ship into the sea, several giant rabbits and a clown jumped out of the water, and began maiming every government agent in sight. "KEFKEFKEFKEF!KEFKEFKEFKEF!

Underwater, Daran was swimming at incredible speeds, heading towards one of the battleships.

"DOLPHIN TORPEDO!" He collides with the bottom of the ship, tearing through it like paper.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 17, 2009)

*Little Tree Pirates- Omake*

Belle lays on a sandy beach in a lounge chair, trying to catch a tan. "Ah, It's nice to get away from all the fighting." She wears a red Bikini with white flames on it. Eve sits down on a chair next to her and rubs some lotion on herself. "Ah? Eve where's your bikini bottom?" She points at Eve's skirt. RIP! Eve pulls off the breakaway skirt revealing a purple bikini bottom.

"EH!? YOU JUST WEAR A BIKINI ALL THE TIME!?" Belle shouts. "It's comfortable." Eve takes a book off her chair, leans back and begins reading. "Right men!" Bolt, wearing camo swim trunks, marches infront of the men of the little tree pirates. "We have a goal here!" He points at a drawing in the sand. "TO BUILD THE GREATEST SAND FORTRESS THE WORLD HAS EVER KNOWN!!"

The men nod. "Thank Captain Rodgers for the diagrams." Jason salutes. "Sargent Rex for the decorations!" Rex Salutes. "And Toilet bowel cleaner James for the.. well no one cares." Bolt comments. "OI!!! WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?" James shouts. "No-One-Cares." He repeats slowly. "YOU WANNA FIGHT!? I'M THE GREAT RED MONKEY AND I WILL NOT ACCEPT INSULTS!" 

"BRING IT ON!!!" Bolt shouts. "So, Wanna build the sand fortress?" Jason turns to Rex. "Aye." Rex nods and the two walk off. Belle opens her eye, She sees Bolt and James fighting inside a dust cloud. "Eh." Belle decides to ignore it. Within a few minutes however a shadow overtakes Belle and Eve. *"Ah?"* the two girls look up, Even bolt and James stop fighting. A massive castle made of sand blocks out the sun on the beach.

Atop it Jason and Rex are patting down a flag. "We made the fort anyway."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 17, 2009)

Victor looked at the young man as he spoke up. Leaning up against the table he takes in the boys statements.  Victor closes his eyes behind his dark shades as he thought on how best to deal with what was said.  “Not going to follow any plans even if I lay it down eh?” Victor says with mild amusement as he stands. The rustling of Victor’s coat can be slightly heard as he crosses his arms over his chest.  “Not following a plan I set in motion is like not following an order.” Victor says with a more serious tone as his right hand raises to his face.  “Not obeying orders is not behavior I would like to see out of my new first mate.” Victor says as he pulls down his shades down revealing his eyes that are constantly changing vibrant colors.  “I’ll have you know  First Mate Jake that I have killed people for far less. Hopefully this little talk has given you something to muddle on while we are under way.” Victor says with a foul look upon his face.

He turns form the young man and walks over to Jurgen. Placing his left hand on Jurgen’s right shoulder he begins to speak. “Get us on your way navigator, I hope to get what I require very soon. Jurgen quickly sets to work as he turns and walks to the door. With a twist of the knob he leaves the cabin. Soon the sails are raised and the Dark Nation sets sail. 

A day and a half later​​
The Dark Nation drops anchor just out of view of the Naval base. Victor stands on the bow as he releases a paint bird to survey the base. He walks the decks as he awaits his creations return.  Several hours pass but the bird returns and lands on victors outstretched hand. With his free hand he places a finger on the birds beak. It turns into black ink and covers part of Victor’ finger. Victor laughs as he learns everything the bird had seen. Pulling his hand back the beak returns to normal as Victor reaches into is inner coat pocket. Pulling a blank card out he dispels the hold he had on the bird and it returned to the card. As he slides it into his inner coat pocket he turns to Jake and Jurgen.  “Good news mates, the base is only half manned today. Seems that the other half with most of the stronger Marines have just set sail on a week long training exercise. So lets get down to business shall we.” he says with a chipper tone as he walks from the wheel to the deck below.  “We’ll pull the Dark Nation into rowing distance while sailing the Marine Colors. Then I’ll use my Devil Fruit powers to turn some of my minions into shackles for me and Mr. Kilmeister here. Then you Jake will act as the Marine that ’captured’ us and haul us in. Once on base I’ll turn my minions back into ghouls and the attack will commence. From there I don’t care how you accomplish it but kill all on base.’

The vile man said as he walked to the rowboat and pulled several cards out.  “Paint, Paint  no Legion of the Damned.” he says as the cards take the familiar color. In a moments time twenty of the vile creatures have been formed and Victor then motions for Jurgen to come closer. Jurgen walks up next to Victor as he snaps his fingers. The beast erupt into dark smoke and envelope both prates. As the dust settles it can be seen that both men looked like they were wrapped up for a Marine prisoner transfer. The Dark Nation is then sailed into rowing range then it  drops anchor again as the stolen Marin Colors wave in the air. The ’living’ members of the Black Bloods are lowered in the rowboat to the ocean below by the ghoulish sailors. And soon they were en route to the base.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 17, 2009)

*With The Makaosu...*
Alain climbs to the top of the mast as the Cannonballs hurtle en mass towards the Makaosu vessel. Like a human sonar his senses spread outwards picking up on any Devil Fruit's in his sphere of influence. He looks over at Anglora's display of electrical power and then he locks on to Gordo. 

*"Mimic!"* Alain commands, he raises his right palm outwards towards a volley of cannonballs, *"Hibana no Stream!"* he yells and a bright arc of electricity blasts out of his hand and explodes the cannonballs on impact, but then something feels off as he tries to mimic Gordo's powers. He concentrates on trying to grasp the power but its as if he can't wrap his brain around it. 

Alain shakes his head in annoyance, _he's still too new_ he thinks, _his powers are still out of my comprehension_, "I'll need to observe him some more," Alain mutters to himself but then he grins as he locks onto Makoto, "Ah well sloppy seconds..." 

Suddenly Alain disappears from his spot and runs down the mast at superspeed and then leaps to the water and runs on the surface like a missile, kicking up humongous waves in his wake. *BABOOM!* Alain collides straight into the hull of a Marine Warship causing a huge explosion and instantly sinking it. 
_*
With Annie...*_
"The voices are finally dimming," Annie says with pure relief in her voice. For the last five minutes her head felt like it would explode and the pain was so severe that she couldn't even think or talk. Jessie and the Sky Island boy, Kai help her up to her feet. 

"We should go find MJ," Jessie suggests. 

Annie shrugs them off as she gets up herself, "I'm fine," she says in a huff, "This thing comes and goes but I've never felt it this intensely before. The voices felt like drills boring into my skull." 

Suddenly Kai's eyes widen, "So you did hear voices?!" he exclaims, "How far could you hear them?" he asks with avid interest. Annie glares back at the boy, "Well geez kid I'm sorry I couldn't measure the distance what with my Brain exploding, " she replies bluntly. 

Kai quickly looks down at the ground, red faced, "I'm sorry its just that I think I know what you're experiencing," he replies. Annie sighs, knowing how bitchy she gets when she's in this kind of mood, "Ahh...forget about it. I'm sorry fella, don't mean to bite your head off," Annie apologizes, "Now what's this thing you're talking about?" she asks him.   

"It's the breath of all things," Kai says and there is a sudden sparkle in his eyes, "It's a rare power that few possess, and some call it Mantra."

"Mantra?" asks Jessie questioningly. Annie scratches her chin thoughtfully, "Yeah I never heard of it, the way you describe it reminds me of some kind of spiritual haki hoodoo" she says but then suddenly her mothers words come rushing back into her head from all those years ago in the backyard. 

_"When you're at peace with the world and the world is at peace with you...then seeing and hearing won't matter anymore."_ Then Annie hears James voice when he asked her Mother what she meant, _"Can anyone learn it?!"_ he asks her wide eyed. Their Mother had chuckled in response, _"You've either got it or you don't sweetie,"_ she had replied to James. _"Pfft...whatever I just wanna shoot people like you and dad do!"_ Annie tells her mother proudly. _"YOU'RE GONNA BE A DOCTOR YOUNG LADY!!"_ yells Annie's mother. 

Annie remembers these things and all of a sudden she starts connecting the dots in her mind. 

Kai continues, "The closest way that I can describe Mantra is that its like hearing the inner voice of all the living things around you, and some people are so good at it that they can even see things before they happen. They say that a God of a distant land could hear the voices of everyone in the skies but he was defeated a while back." Kai replies, "C'mon let's go talk to my Grandpa he know more about it then I do," and he walks back to his house. 

Annie looks at Jessie and shrugs, "Sorry to cut short the tour," she tells the Shipwright. Jessie laughs, "It's no biggie," and they follow Kai.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2009)

*With Kent, Jorma, and Kaya...*

"It's all the same, only the names will change
Everyday it seems we're wasting away
Another place where the faces are so cold
I'd sail all night just to get back home


I'm a pirate, on a big ship I ride
I'm wanted dead or alive
Wanted dead or alive

Sometimes I sleep, sometimes it's not for days
And the people I meet always go their separate ways
Sometimes you tell the day
By the bottle that you drink
And times when you're alone all you do is think

I'm a pirate, on a big ship I ride
I'm wanted dead or alive
Wanted dead or alive

I walk these streets, a loaded gun thing on my back
I play for keeps, 'cause I might not make it back
I been everywhere, and I'm standing tall
I've seen a million faces an I've rocked them all

I'm a pirate, on a big ship I ride
I'm wanted(wanted)dead or alive


I'm a pirate on a big ship I ride
I'm wanted dead or alive
I got the night on my side 
I'm wanted dead or alive 
dead or alive 
dead or alive 
dead or alive....."

"Will you shut up!" Kaya screamed as Kent finished singing for the third time. "Yes, you finally have a bounty, but that's no reason to drive us insane!" Kent grinned and looked out to see. Flynn still wasn't better yet, and the new people worried him. Currently the sitting in a corner, eating and talking quietly. 

"Singing is my way of....relaxing," he explianed.

"Well it sure as hell isn't relaxing to anyone else..." Kaya muttered.

"Whatever," Kent said. "Where are we headed anyway?"

"Zooey's steering," Kaya said simply. "I just make the food."

"Pretty bad food," Kent said under his breath, but looked around for the small girl. "Hey! Zooey!" He shouted, and she popped her head up. "Where are you taking us in this thing?" Before she could answer, he was talking again. "And we need to name this boat. Something cool."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 17, 2009)

_*With that other Unnamed Crew who will shortly be named....we hope...*_
Flynn staggers out onto the deck of the ship and breathes a sigh of relief as he looks out across the ocean. He's still in a weakened state but already being out of that closed in cabin and breathing the clear sea breeze make shim feel much better. 

"Name the ship? Aren't you getting a bit ahead of yourself there?" he asks Kent, "I don't know about you or your body over there and since you're not hot chicks like those two," he points at Zooey, and Kaya, "I think I need to know just what you two are all about before I'll travel around with you guys," Flynn states boldly.

Right now Flynn feels like a wisp of wind is liable to barrel him over in his current condition so he sits down on an empty barrel for support.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 17, 2009)

With the Makaosu-

Makoto gets on top of the boat and joins the others as the cannon balls approach the ship, "Well, those don't look good." he says picking his ear. He pulls his fist back and takes aim at five cannon balls that are heading for them, "Gale Fist!" He says throwing the punch at speeds so fast that you can't even see his arm causing a shot of wind to slam into the first cannon ball making an explosion.

He then pulls his arm back again and fires off four more in an instant causing them all to explode, "Piece'a cake." He then watches as Alain he uses his own powers to take out a ship, "Why that little copy cat...get your own moves pal."

He begins to stretch, "Not like it matters, he's moving at snail speed compared to me." He does a flip and leaps off the boat. He then spots three Marine Ships placed closely together and grins, "Too perfect."

He lands on top of the water and begins to run on the surface like Alain but the waves that he is creating can't keep up with the speeds that he's going so they form much further behind him. He then begins to circle around the three ships over and over again at faster and faster speeds.

"Self Made Whirlpool!" He shouts as his running creates a whirlpool around the three vessels and it starts to suck them in. The ships smack into each other, capsize, and get sucked into the depths of the ocean, "Sure hope the Dolphin makes it out alright, he is my favorite fish." He says with a chuckle as he makes his way back to their ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 17, 2009)

Annie and Jessie arrive back at Kai's grandfathers house. "Hey Grandpa I'm back!" announces Kai. 

They enter the one room abode and find the old man sitting at a table enjoying what looks like a steaming hot cup of tea. When he sees Kai he looks at him and the girls curiously. He then winks at his grandson and smirks "Ah Kai back so soon eh? So did ya make one of these beautiful Blue Island girls your bride...hehe," suddenly he becomes red faced and he chuckles, "Hehe...or maybe...hehe..or maybe both of them eh ahahahahahaha....GAAAAAAAH?"

"Grandpa don't embarrass me like that!" yells Kai as he smacks the old man with a dial powered broom. The old man lands on his head but quickly recovers back on his seat as if nothing happened, for some reason he has  a nose bleed.

"So I how may I help you two young ladies?" asks the old man, "Oh I'm sorry where were my manners...hehe...would you like some tea?" he asks them. Annie shakes her head and so does Jessie, "No thanks pops but if you got any whiskey I'm all over it," the Gunslinger replies. For some reason alcohol always helps numb her physical pain and right now she has a pounding headache from that last episode she endured.   

"Whiskey?!" asks the old man, "Hmm...never heard of it but I got Rotgut!" he says delightedly and he hands Annie a bottle of clear liquid labeled, _Rotgut:Guaranteed To burn out your insides!_ Annie gratefully takes the bottle and thanks the old man, "Same difference, KAMPAI!" she exclaims and swigs the bottle down. 

"Annie whats wrong with you?!?!?" Jessie shrieks, "That stuff'll kill you!" Annie shrugs indifferently and takes one more swig before passing the bottle back to the old man, "AAAHHH....that's better," Annie says with smile. Now her roaring headache is just a dull throbbing in her skull.

Meanwhile a about a mile away two men in Monks robes glide across the white sea at incredible speed on dial powered skates. They zoom over the shifting clouds with great agility. "We're almost there. I can feel her like a lantern in the darkness!" the tall seven foot Monk exclaims.


----------



## F.O.K. (Feb 17, 2009)

Shane threw the last marine off of his boat, blood sprinkling everywhere as he did so. A splash was heard followed by a groan. Shane walked to the edge of the boat, and saw the same one floating there in the water. "If you're going to arrest me, come with more people." he said, pulling out his gun and shooting the marine inbetween the eyes. The marine yelped and started sinking.

Shane saw the port city, and started scrubbing the blood off of the boat. He stopped his boat and tied it to the dock. He got out and started looking for some sign of the Black Bloods. He would know who they were when he saw them, he studied them a lot during this past month. He found a cloak and threw it on, pulling the hood over his head to hide his identity.

If a Marine did discover him, he would just silently kill him and walk off as if he didn't notice, not to attract attention. He winked at a couple of attractive women, and they would slap him, and he would laugh. He would yell "Scram!" to the children that stared at him, and stayed silent when he walked by a Marine. Nothing was going to ruin his good mood right now...except for an ambush from a marine or something.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 17, 2009)

The polar bear released a massive roar in V's direction.  *AAARRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!* The force of the roar sent V flying backwards.  He landed in a heap on the ground.  The polar bear growled and charged straight at V.  V got up and leaped out of the way just in time.  The polar bear slammed into the massive tree behind V.  The tree groaned and slowly fell over onto the ground.   

The polar got up on its hind legs.  "Cub point," it growled.  The polar bear slowly got smaller.  Most of the fur receded, but the claws were still there.  In front of V was a tall, thick man.  The man was extremely hairy and had white tufts of hair sticking out over the place.  He had beady eyes on his tight face and a wild mane of white hair.  

"My name is Sunil Nimajneb, second in command here on this island," the man said in a deep growl.  "Whoever you are, you came to the wrong place."  A knife appeared in V's right hand.  "A place that has people to kill can never be the wrong to be." 

The man charged at V, slashing his claws at V's chest.  V's knife moved in a blur, parrying every single one of Sunil's attacks.  V slammed his foot into Sunil's chest.  It felt like he hit a brick wall.  Sunil grabbed V and threw him against a tree.  V slammed into the tree and got up unsteadily.  Sunil released a low growl and charged at V once more.  

V once again managed to parry all of Sunil's attacks, but barely.  Even his most human form, Sunil's strength was staggering.  Every single one of his attacks did extreme damage to V's knife.  After several minutes of instense battering, the knife finally shattered into thousands of different shards.  Sunil gave V a fanged grin and his arm shot forward in a blur.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 17, 2009)

The Makaosu elite agents were taking down the marine ships with relative ease. Inly one remained now. Anglora grabbed a cannonball from the Makaosu ship and walked to the front of the ship. She held the cannonball in front of her with both hands, aiming it directly at the Marine ship.

*"Hibana no stream!"* Anglora said underneath her mask as sparks erupted from her hands and launched the cannonball at the marine ship. The speed and the explosive power of the cannonball was greatly increased by Anglora's sparks. The cannonball hi the Marine ship's bow, causing a massive explosion. When the spoke cleared, the entire front half of the ship was destroyed as it began to sink. *"Forgive me."* Anglora muttered under her breath.

The blockade was now destroyed due to the Makaosu's efforts. The Makaosu ships began to sail into the gates of Naibunes Boulevard slowly. As the ships began to near, loud sirens were herd along with woman's voice on a speaker.

*"ATTENTION NAIBUNES BOULEVAAAAAAAARD! THE BLOOOOOOOCKADE HAS BEEN BREACHED!!!! SURROUNDING FORCES, PREEEEEEEPARE TO INTERCEPT THE INTRUDERSSSSSS! DO NOT LET THEM PROCEEEEEED!" * The woman's voice bellowed through the speaker. The sound of thousands of footsteps could be heard as government agents and marines rushed to defend Naibunes. 

General Necaroy stood at the front of his ship with his hand up in a stopping motion. He then turned around to look at the other ships. "....THE TRUE BATTLE IS ABOUT TO BEGIN EVERYONE........LET THE WORLD GOVERNEMNT FEAR THE NAME MAKAOSU....!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 18, 2009)

Jason's Plan Part 3-

Rex and Bolt look around the outside of the gate. So far there doesn't seem to be anyone there but the cabbage salesman. "MY CABBAGES!!!" He cries. "I guess we open the gate." Bolt and Rex ignore him, moving towards the gate. "Shouldn't there be someone watchin it?" Rex comments. He looks around, Someone had to have opened the gate for carts to go through. But, Not seeing anyone  made him rather suspicious. 

With Jason/Belle/Eve on the other side-

CRACK! Jason rushed in and punched out the first marine, grabbing his gun and firing towards a second marine. Belle released an Angels barrage and blew up two of the armed guards. Eve drew her spear and sword using a combination swing and pierce to take out two more guards. The speed mask shatters, Jason tosses on a strength mask and takes a bullet to the shoulder. He ignores it and uses the butt of his gun to smack the Marine, then smack another. 

Belle continues to fire arrows without stopping into the Knights. Eventually, There is only three knights left. Jason rushes head on, The knight swings down his broadsword. Jay blocks with his Katana, Pushes forward, knocking the knight back. Then stabs the knights shoulder, Kicks his helmet off and punches him in the face. Eve stabs through the Knights armor and Belle unleashes twelve explosive arrows.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2009)

_*With the currently Unnamed Semi-Crew in an unnamed ship....*_
As Flynn sits on the barrel staring at all these newcomers he shakes his head, "Where did all these people come from?" he asks Zooey, "Was I out for a week or something?" 

Somewhere close by Captain Purin Purin sits at his desk in his luxurious office, going over some reports. His glittering Rapier lays on the wall behind him. The last time we saw this fellow he had let The Unnamed Crew go back on Bliss Island and was severely reprimanded by his superiors. Now Purin Purin has been relegated to patrolling the early parts of the Grand Line looking for rookie Pirates. 

*Knock! Knock!*

"Enter!" yells Purin Purin, more rookie scum he thinks. A Lt. enters his office, "Sir we've spotted a lone ship sailing ion the ocean." Purin Purin just stares blankly at the man, "Aaaand?" he asks obviously. "Well sir going by their current trajectory it looks like they sailed from Fallgrand Island."

Purin Purin frowns when he hears this. He had only recently heard about the devastation there, something about a goddamn lightning bolt falling out of the sky. "Alright, let's go check on them and see if they need any assistance," he orders. "Yes sir!" 

With sudden swiftness the Marine warship sets course to catch up with the unknown ship. 

*With Annie...*
"So you can hear the voice of all things?!" Kai's grandfather looks at Annie wide eyed and with a sudden sense of admiration. Kai, Jessie and Annie, sit around the table conversing with the old man.

"It's a rare gift you know. Few can hear just one voice, and an even rarer few have the power to hear multiple voices at the same time. Some even become so attuned with their power that they are able to consciously manipulate their awareness and even see things before they happen."

Annie nods thoughtfully but all this mumbo jumbo talk of spiritual energy and the voices of living things has her incredibly logical mind in an unrest, "Sooo then when I hear all these crazy voices in my head and I see things before they happen...then that means I'm hearing the inner voice of...uh...people?" she asks. 

The old man nods, "Exactly. In ancient times our people called it the voice of the gods," then he scratches his chin and stares at Annie as if studying her.

"What is it?" asks Annie as he stares at her intensely. 

"Hmmm...however I've never heard of a Blue sea dweller ever possessing this power. Are you sure that you're from the Blue sea Islands young lady?" he asks her. Annie laughs out loud at the question, "Uhh....yieah I was born in a place called the West Blue." 

The old man nods and seems to consider something, "You know its not unheard of for our people to leave the White Sea from time to time and settle down in the Blue Sea. Are you sure that neither of your parents or grandparents may have come from this land?" he asks. 

Annie quickly shakes her head, "Naw fella, my mom and dad aren't from..." then she stops short and remains silent for some time. She remembers her bastard father once telling her that he was born in Water 7, but as for mom...."You know come to think of it my mom never told me where she was born."

Meanwhile the two monks land at the coast of the island where Annie and the rest of her Unnamed mates are. The tall monk turns his head around slowly then looks in a particular direction, "She's that way..." and they both set off.


----------



## herczeg (Feb 18, 2009)

"Where did all these people came from? Was i out for a week?" Flynn sat on a barrel by the mast.
"Don't ask me" said Zooey. She sat on the deck, leaning to the same barrel and staring at the ocean. She seemed pretty tired.
They watched silently for a bit  how Kaya and Kent and the newcomers argued before Flynn started to talk again.
"So, how long was i out?"
"Two days."
"How did we get away?"
"Let's see... Usagi, Kent - you know, the tiger guy - and Jorma finished off the mafia-men, then we picked you up and ran. That commander didn't really care about us." finished Zooey, strangling a yawn.
"Any chance you couldn't sleep, because you worried about me?" smiled Flynn.
"She snores"  muttered Zooey.
"So what happened after?"
"We stole this boat, we sailed away, the island got destroyed, Kent is our captain, Kaya acts like our captain..." she continoued but something warm dropped on her right shoulder. She looked up at Flynn "... and you are bleeding." She jumped up.
"Kent! New guy! Help me get him in!" she shouted while she tried to keep Flynn form falling off the barrel.
"I'm not.." Kaya ran towards them dragging Kent. William looked at Angelina. She nodded and they both followed Kaya and Kent.
"Usagi! Where is Usagi?!"
"I'm here-"
"What can we-"
"Take his right!"
"Hehe, he's moving all funny"
*SLAM!*
"Hey... I' not..."
"Get the door!"
"Flynn!"
"Lay him down"
"Hey that's my tail you stepping on!"
*SLAM!
* *"Oiiii!!!"*
They layed Flynn on the bed and Usagi leaned over him to examine zthe wound. They watched him for a second then Kaya turned  around. "Right you lot" she looked at the people in the room sharply opening the door "Out!" they left Usagi alone with Flynn.
*"Oiiiii!!!"*
"And stay quite he needs rest."*"Oiiiii~~~"*
"I said shut up, whatever it is it can wai..."
*"Marineeeees!!!"*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 18, 2009)

With Alph

"Dials?"The android repeated as the old man was explaining something."Yes, yes, the reason why I have stayed here for such a long time."He tapped a compartment on the side of the machine he had been riding before and said."Jet dials."The sounds of gears could be heard and then a compartment opened revealing two shells."These are rare, I happened to get my hands on five of them over the years."Well actually he just traded for the many Devil Fruits and other items he had been storing in Escar'Go-Go-Gadget......E.G.G.G, or simply Eggg or Escar for short.

"Here hold these, I'll have Escar demonstrate the use of one these....You know I have installed three of them in him for propulsion purposes."Alph frowned and was genuinely surprised when the machine started to morph and took on a more rounder appearance. It resembled a snail somewhat now. It had to be a Snail Zoan in it's hybrid form.The shells popped out of the back but only one activated though.A strong wind blast was produced from it, pushing it forward a bit but it was deactivated before it got further away.

"Amazing."He was just about to test them out himself when the man started poking him."Wait now, tit for tat you know....Show me something now."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2009)

"Well thanks pops," Annie says to the old man. 

"Aye no problem sorry I couldn't be of more help," he tells the Gunslinger, "But there's a group of sky Monks who live a way's away from here. They'd be able to help ya I think."  The old man sits back at his table and returns to his newspaper. On the front cover a headline reads, _"Shandian Stampede beats Angel Island Wingstars 4-3"_ and right below it is a smaller headline reading, _"Wyld Shandians win Round 1 of The Battle of the Bands."_ 

Annie, Jessie, and Kai exit the hut. "So what next, do you want to visit these Monks?" Jessie asks Annie. Annie stops walking and puts her hands on her hips, "Not sure really, at first I just wanted to find a way out of this crazy place but now I've got some questions that really need answering..."  this whole Mantra business has her intrigued and she wonders just what connection her mother may have had with this place. 

"All I can say is that be careful if you decide to see those Monks. They have a reputation for being very secretive and cruel," Kai tells them. 

"Hmm..." utters a deep voice from up the path, "I guess you could say that we're cruel but secretive? Well that's just nonsense." Annie and Jessie spin around and see two strangely dressed men in Monk style clothing who walk casually towards them. One of them is well over 7 feet tall and resembles a literal walking man mountain. He has two long vertical scars going down his forehead and a black grizzly and unkept beard and his eyes are as black as coal. His companion is far shorter and brown skinned, he wears sunglasses and his head is completely shaved.   

Kai suddenly backs away wide eyes at their approach, "Th...those guys are the Monks wu...we were t...telling you about!" he exclaims. Annie reflexively reaches for her Gold Revolvers and Jessie stands beside her and clenches her fists. 

"You two better back up if you know whats good for you!" Annie exclaims. The large Monk raises his right hand and shakes his head, "We didn't come here for a conflict. Please no need to draw your weapons," he says. The other Monk points at Jessie, "Is it her?" he asks. The large man shakes his head, "No...its the loudmouth," he replies.  

"What did you call me?!" Annie exclaims. The two Monks stop a couple of meters in front of Annie and Jessie. "My name is Gyatso," the tall man says, "And I lead a small sect of Monks." 

"Well yippie yay for you!" Annie replies sarcastically, "Now why are you and yer boyfriend crowdin' us?" she asks Gyatso boldly. 

The monks left eyebrow twitches slightly as if he's not accustomed to be talked to in such a rude manner, he sighs, "Because I can teach you to control your hidden power," he states and then grins slightly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2009)

Jun looks in curiosity at the green spike that had replaced the long edge of Izanagi's spear.

"Surprised, foreigner? My spear is the spear of death! With it, I shall finish this battle once and for all!" Izanagi disappears from sight, as does Jun. The sound of spears clashing with each other resounds throughout the halls of the 10th floor. The walls and floors were riddled with slashes and broken wood from the attacks of the two warriors.

The two warriors reappear on opposite sides of the hall. Both have cuts and bruises in most parts of their bodies. Jun's spear, however, is badly damaged. The steel edge of her spear looks like it would shatter in a few more hits. 
"What is it with that spear point?" Jun wonders. 

Jun decides to stay as far from Izanagi as possible. The tip of her spear was strong, and her agility matches her own. Swinging her blade at fast speeds, she unleashes a flurry of red air blades at Izanagi. The Nihonto warrior dodges all of Jun's attacks, much to Jun's surprise.

Izanagi grins when she sees Jun look at her spear. "Surprised, foreigner? The tip of my spear is made from rare Genbu shells, all the way from the Jade Empire!" Izanagi charges at Jun, lunging her spear at her neck. Jun blocks the attack with her spear, but the steel edge shatters upon impact. This is followed by a multitude of stabs through various parts of Jun's body.

"DIE! NIHON BANZAI!!!!!!!!" Izanagi ends her attack by impaling Jun through the wall. Izanagi grins maliciously before removing her spear from Jun's body.

"Now to kill the Okama."

_Ruru vs. Shikigami_

The strange monster was strong. Ruru had already hit the beast hard with strong punches, but it would not go down. Despite the monster being unable to hit Ruru in the air, the old butler couldn't damage it either.

"It could be worse. I could be facing the Okama Queen." He thinks to himself. Ruru then briefly recalls a fierce battle between him and the legendary Okama Queen, the battle ending without a conclusion, as Arianne had succesfully rescued Wilmer from the other denizens of the Okama kingdom before he was completely Okama-fied.

From the sky Ruru could see lanterns scrambling all over town. Soon enough other soldiers would come and assist the monster in its fight with Ruru. 

"I will not fail milord!" Ruru divebombs Shikigami, and hits the beast in the exact same spot it hit it with a divebomb moments ago. He grabs the beast, and flies up in the air.

"Hey! What are you doing!?" The little girl who accompanied the beast asked. "SHIKIGAMI! PUNCH THAT BUG GUY TO BITS!" Shikigami tries just that, but Ruru has the beast's arms locked in a tight bear hug. After flying in a sufficient height, Ruru let's the beast go, and has it plummet to the ground.

"SHIKIGAMI, YOU IDIOT! TAKE HIM DOWN WITH YOU!" The little girl orders. Shikigami grabs Ruru by the leg, and hangs on tight. Bogged down by Shikigami's weight, Ruru struggles to keep himself up.

"It seems I have no choice, do I?" Seeing no other alternative, Ruru closes his wings underneath his shell, and drops with Shikigami.

The fall of both Shikigami and Ruru causes the ground below them to break, and the two land inside an underground harbor. A humungous cannon was hidden underground. The cannon stretched out of the harbor, out to sea.

From the crater, Ruru rises on top of the defeated Shikigami. Pieces of green shells were scattered around the crater. Ruru had managed to shed his shell on time to reveal a stronger one to protect himself from the fall. He returns back to human form, and looks at the large cannon before him
"This must be the Oni cannon. Time to break it."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 19, 2009)

"I guess....since you are my captain I have to obey to your orders..." Jake says in a calm and serious tone as he stands up and *slams* his hands on the table with force
"But not that I am afraid of you, actually I could kill you right here right now"..............."DAMN YOU!!!I HURT MY HANDS!!" Jake loses his temper in a goofy and exaggerated comic style.


Hours later.....

"Stupid plan..." Jake says as he stands in a marine coat and the marines approach.


----------



## herczeg (Feb 19, 2009)

*The lookout*

It was a pretty nice day. Kaya decided that Kent and Jorma can't be close to eachother, so she sent up Jorma to the crow's nest. It should have been suck by default, but it was a nice day, so clear, that with a good eye, one could see for miles away. So Jorma watched.
He watched as different types of birds flew towards distant lands. He saw giant dolphins jumping out of the water. He saw many many clouds, all in the most surprising shapes. He saw a big ship too, approaching slow. The sea was an interresting place. And when he got bored of watching he started to play with his slingshot. Throwing it up and catching it. Trying out cool poses. 
He didn't let anything to bother him. 
Exept one thing...

Kaya stepped to the cabin's door *"Oiiii!!!"* opening it *"Oiiii!!!" *and stepping out *"Oiii!!! Marinees!!!" *There was a huge ship just beside the nameless vessel of the nameless  not-pirate-not-crew. There were a bunch of people standing on that ship, all wearing white and blue uniforms and lame hats. All pointed a gun at her. 
And there was man, a captain standing just before them and looking down at the tiny ship and it's tiny passengers.
"I am marine Captain Purin Purin, and by the orders of the Marine HQ i'm in chase of a pirate group. State your name and business."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2009)

Flynn sighs, he's in no shape to be walking around let alone fight with a Marine Captain,  "We're just a humble Circus Troop on our way to the next island," responds Flynn in his hustler voice, "See him he's a dancing Panda bear," suddenly he snaps at Usagi, "Dance boy dance dance revolution!!" 

Usagi glares at Flynn and stares daggers at him. Flynn narrows his eyes at the bear in wordless communication as if saying, _"Could you just humble your pride for just this once?!" _ Usagi silently curses under his breath, he always finds it demeaning when he has to act like some dumb beast but he sighs realizing that you have to pick and choose your battles wisely. 

Suddenly he flips around and does a handstand and starts spinning around. Flynn laughs, "Good boy." If you pay attention you can see Usagi quickly flash Flynn the bird.  

Next he points at Kent and Jorma, "He transforms into a wild Tiger, and he's an expert Marksman."

Finally he turns towards Zooey, "We call her Knife Girl," and he stares at her intently "Go ahead throw a knife at something." Just not my head he thinks.  

Suddenly Purin Pruin leaps to the deck and stares at Usagi with a mixture of revulsion and apathy, "Where is the deed to this vessel?" he asks sharply, "How do i know that none of you are Pirates?!" he demands.

"If I don't get a satisfactory proof then I'll confiscate this boat and we can settle things at the next Marine base."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2009)

With Shin

The Smokin' Samurai was fittingly smoking a cigarette, the deathstick was safely tucked between his lips while both his hands were on the fishing rod, or better said the Skypiean equivalent of an fishing rod.Behind him and Rog?r the beach was littered with dozens of different fish species native to the white seas but so far they hadn't reeled in that particular one they were looking for, one that would not just float, but actually could fly.

And then all of a sudden a fish's head popped out of the clouds, took a glance at the beach and the two fishers and then....Snorted, or so it seemed, but it was both unclear to Shin if if fishes could snort and if he would be able to make it out from that distance but still it pissed him off. "A damn fish looking down on me, making me look like a fool."He mumbled,  it wasn't all that clear since there was that cigarette in his mouth.

The fish took off, flying up in the air but not wagging it's tail at Shin.There was something attached on it's back and later he would find out it was the badly damaged saddle that his former owner used to ride on.Shin took a step forward, pulled the line back to him and then whipped it back, surprisingly enough he was a brilliant fisher. Though his upbringing had little to do with it, his father might've owned his own fisherman's business, Shin never worked that much in the business or had that much experience fishing but it was surprisingly similar to Kenjutsu, or at least how Shin fished.

The hook caught on the saddle and the fish panicked, it took off with increased speed and dragged Shin across the beach, Shin had to struggle to keep himself from being dragged along but then an idea popped up.With a grin  activated the dial and more fishingline was released,  the fish no longer had any resistance and thought he had rid of the threat but still kept on flying away.And then all of a sudden Shin stopped giving line to the fish and pulled with all of his might. 

It proved to be a bit too much, this strategy catching the fish off guard plus Shin's amazing strength send the fish flying over and past the beach and it crash landed somewhere on the other side of the island.Shin and Rog?r cast one look at the other and then took off after their prize.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2009)

Flynn suddenly gets a tingling sensation in the back of his head, he sometimes calls it his Flynn sense. He looks up in the sky and scratches his head, "What, oh so you want me to slow down huh?" he asks and then he listens intently as if waiting for a response, "Yeah it makes no sense to me either." 

Purin Purin looks at Flynn as if he's gone mad, "Who are you talking to?!"
 he demands. 

Flynn shakes his head and gives the Marine a cheerful smile, "Well you see I talk to spirits. I'm the fortune teller of this little circus. So listen do you want to stick around for a week and you know.....uhh...just play around I guess?" he asks the Marine.

Purin Purin glares at Flynn, "WHAT?! Are you mocking me boy?" he asks, "Don't mistake my kindness for weakness!" 

Flynn ignores the Marine Captain then looks up at the sky again, "Is that acceptable or do you want some more drama instead? We could all have a tea party if you like?" he asks.

*WHAM!* Suddenly Usagi bashes Flynn on the head and starts nibbling on his bamboo staff, "Wan, Wan, Waaaan!"  Translation: Stop being such an ass. 

_*With Annie, a girl who can also hear voices...*_
"You can teach me to control my power?" Annie asks Gyatso. The incredibly tall Sky Monk nods in response, "That and much more," he assures her. 

"I don't trust him Annie!" Jessie interjects. "Yeah but there's one way to find out just who's bullshitting here," suddenly she draws her right gold revolver faster then an eye blink and points it at the Monks head. 
*
BANG! BANG! BANG! *

Annie fires rapid fire three times at the Monk. Gyatso smiles and closes his eyes as the bullets reach him and with sudden graceful movement he bobs and weaves his head in a blur, dodging each bullet. Still with his eyes closed Gyatso chuckles, "Fire again but this time empty both your weapons!" he challenges Annie and he turns his back to her.  

Annie narrows her eyes in shock, she draws her other revolver and fires off 10 rounds at Gyatso in the span of a second. Even with his back turned Gyatso and his huge seven foot tall frame, he spins around gracefully in the air and ducks in and out. Each bullet passes harmlessly by him, reaching no closer then an inch of him each time. 

After dodging Gyatso spins around and opens his eyes and he grins from ear to ear, "So as you say, am I still bullshitting?" he asks Annie. Both the Gunslinger and Jessie just stare wide eyed at him. Annie holsters her guns and bows towards Gyatso, "Teach me Sensei," she says in a respectful tone. 

Jessie does a double take at Annie and is even more shocked that Annie is bowing and addressing someone by the title Sensei.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 19, 2009)

-With Tew-

He was on the boat and he scratched his head.

Trashed. He walked around the whole ship but didn't find anyone. Then it hit him, We left the mermaid alone!! Why am I so stupid!!? Then he saw the note that was left on the ground. He read it and put it back where he got it, This shit is going to hit the fan real soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2009)

*With Kent, Jorma and Kaya...*

Kent walked up to the marine. "You look funny." Behind him, Kaya facepalms, and Jorma begins laughing. Purin Purin looks at Kent critically. 

"You're the tiger man, correct?" Well, prove it." Kent turned into a tiger. 

"You smell funny too," he said, shifting back to human point. "I don't really like you." He turned to Flynn. "Let's go. He's lame."

"Please excuse Andrew," Kaya said, moving forward and pulling Kent back."Dropped once too many times on the head you know. All brawn, no brains.

"But my name's-" Jorma grabbed Kent and silenced him. 

"Just let Kaya and Flynn do the talking."

"But I know how to prove we own the ship!" Kent said. Everyone immediately looked up.

"You can?" Purin Purin asked. "Then do it." Kent grinned and gestured.

"We're on it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2009)

Flynn sits back down on his barrel a bit pale faced and stares at Kent. He has no idea what the man is planning and frankly he's too exhausted to care, "Well this is going to end really badly or really, really, really, badly but in either case it should be a barrel of laughs,"  

Suddenly Usagi suddles up to Purin Purin and starts munching on his purple curly cue hair, "Wan! Wan Waaaan!" 

Purin tries to swat away the Marine, "Get your foul pet off of me!" he yells at Flynn. Flynn chuckles and shrugs, "I think that he's attracted to your hairspray," he says. _Wow Usagi's really pulling out all the stops,_ Flynn thinks, usually it takes tremendous amounts of sake to convince him to act like a dumb Panda.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 20, 2009)

-The Nonki

A man from a flower walked up to Joseph and extended his hand, "Nice to meet you I'm the Mayor here."

Joseph shook the man's hand, "Nice to meet you, I'm Joseph Rodgers, I'm the one in command of this group of Marines.  What seems to be the problem?"

In the background the Marines' still have confused looks on their faces, *"We still wanna know what's with the flowers?!"*

The townspeople looked at the Marines and then the Mayor addressed Joseph, "We have been attacked by Pirates, we couldn't really defend ourselves so we hid."

Joseph began making bodily motions while he was talking, "I see.  Can you tell me what kind of Pirates they are?  Where they're hiding?  Their names?  How strong they are?"

The Mayor looked at Joseph and pointed towards the tree, "In there.  We didn't get a look at their Captain but he's apparently strong because his subordinates that attacked us were strong." 

Joseph gave the Mayor a huge grin, "Don't worry we can handle it."

The Mayor and the townspeople smiled, "You should get back inside your uhh.......flowers.  Things are most likely going to be rough from here until we get rid of the Pirates."

The Mayor laughed, "Hohohoho.  Thank you all very much.  We shall be taking our leave."

The Mayor and the townspeople began entering their flowers, "I gotta get one of those."

As soon as the last towns person entered their flower, the Marine group turned their heads and stared at the tree.

Hiding between the large branches of the tree, Pirates were smiling.  There were quite a few shadows in the tree.  A woman's voice could be heard between the Pirates, "The Marines eh?  Pass me the Monocular."

The woman looked through the monocular and focused on Eric, "There's a cutie."


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 20, 2009)

"Hey!" Angelina shouted at Kent.  "What are you doing?! Don't forget about us!" Angelina and William were standing on the deck of the pirates' ship. Everyone seemed to be ignoring them.  Angelina was about to march towards Kent and give him a piece of her mind when William grabbed her shoulder.  "What?" Angelina asked, annoyed.  William pointed at the strange marine on deck.  

Angelina looked at William.  "We have to hide! We probably already have bounties and if we're seen with a pirate crew, it could get even worse." William and nodded and the two slowly sneaked away from the group of pirates and hid behind a pile of crates, peering over them to see what was going on.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 20, 2009)

With Ray, above the clouds-

He has been exploring this new land on his own for a while but is surprisingly not that interested. He walks the shores of the beach and kicks up some cloud. It floats up next to his face and he smacks it back down into the White Sea. The then noticed Alph and another man as well as a Snail like creature, "Maybe this'll be more interesting."

He watches from a good distance so that they won't notice him, seeing how the crew most likely doesn't trust him he doesn't want to be making conversation if he doesn't have to. He watches as the snail like creature is propelled by what the man called a "Dial." 

"Dials? Hm, sounds interesting..." He turns around and heads into the town. He turns to one of the people, "So...where can I find Dials?" The man looked at the Masked Pirate and ran away in the other direction. He sighs as he takes off his mask, "Is a mask that weird for a guy with wings?"

As he takes off his mask a swarm of women come out and surround him, "Hey there!" Some shouted, "What's your name?" "You don't look like you're around here, why don't I show you around." "Uh, ladies, ladies, where can I get some dials?"

"Oh plenty of people have dials around here!" "Yea! Or you can just buy, why don't I show you the way to the store!" Ray scratched the back of his head, "No, I'll be fine. Thanks." He says as he reaches for one of his drum sticks. He swings it around and wraps it around one of the roof tops. 

He pulls himself up and escapes the horde of women, "Lets see...I don't even think my currency will work in this place, like I'd even waste money anyway. So that leaves one option..." He says looking right at the window of one of the buildings. He slips his mask back on, "Lets see what we've got in here..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2009)

Rek enters the governor's quarters. What he sees inside surprises him. 

Lying on the floor was the bloody corpse of a middle-aged man of Nihonto descent. He was wearing a pure white silk pajama with the WG emblem stitched on it.

"This is quite unexpected."

_Marine Fortress Ika Island_

The commodore in charge is awakened by a call from his dendenmushi.

"Yes...WHAT! THE GOVERNOR'S BEEN KILLED!"

_Tori Island, Uno's base_
"......Yes Commodore. They came in claiming to be World Nobles, but after isolating the governor, they quickly showed their true colors as assassins from Hagyaku Nihon movement. Quickly, you must come here immiediately! The assassins are causing havoc all over town, and many people are already dying!" Uno turns off his dendenmusi and smirks underneath his mask. "Just as planned. What is your next move now, Rek-chan?"

_Marine Fortress Ika Island_

The commodore is bewildered. He knows that most World Nobles are quite apathetic to the affairs of those lower than them, but he was quite surprised when he heard Rek wanting to help their problem. His belief that the governor was a supporter of Hagyaku Nihon disappeared quickly, as he knew that if he was he would never have been assassinated. Nihonto culture prohibited such acts of betrayal, and an organization as patriotic as Hagyaku Nihon would never do such things to their own.

The commodore went out of his quarters, and into the quarters of the captains stationed in Ika. He led the group to his office, still in his pajamas. 

"We've tricked! I should have known that that man wasn't a World Noble, he was too nice!" The commodore yelled. "I just recieved word that the noble killed the governor and declared himself a member of Hagyaku Nihon. Clearly he was a spy sent by Uno. That bastard's a wily one, but we got him now! Ready your ships, men, we're taking back Tori!"

_Windy Dirge_
The Dirge was nearing Tori island. Matyr was inside the ship, readying another one of his machines. "Looks like things are getting messy there, better hurry up."

_Tori, Uta district_
Elza dodged blow after blow that the samurai threw at her. He was quite fast, and she could not believe he could keep up with her. At this rate, she wouldn't be able to destroy the factory in time.

"Your defeat will soon come, young lady!" The samurai yells, striking Elza with another slash. Elza flies up to the air, but not before the samurai's large sword hit her right arm.

"Sorry, Mr. Samurai guy, but Rekkie-poo wants that fireworks factory to blow up!" Elza breathes in deeply, and unleashes a fireball at the factory. The factory quickly explodes, the flames catching onto the other buildings quickly. Elza then eyes the castle, were Rek and Jun were. 

"Time to help Rekkie-poo out. I hope he's fine." Elza flies to the castle, hoping Rek is alrigt.

Cass is currently hiding inside an alleyway. She was still not fully healed, and needed time to recover. "I wonder how the others are doing..." She thought. She looks up to the night sky and hears a loud explosion from the direction of Uta. "Looks like she's done it."

Ruru hits the cannon hard with one of his punches. The weapon was huge, though Ruru has is still capable of such destruction in his age, the fight with the monster tired him. "That's it!" Ruru walked towards Shikigami and picked the beast up. "You're quite hard, you'll make a fine hammer." Ruru begins bashing the cannon with Shikigami, the sounds of his pounding heard from above.

Rek walks out of the governor's quarters deep in thought. He did not expect Uno to kill one of his own, but the reasons why did it varied to the young noble. "What could you be planning, Uno?" He thought to himself. A quick flash suddenly appears, and nearly skewers Rek with a green spear point if he hadn't dodged in time.

"You're quite fast, Okama. But you die now!" The woman Jun fought stood before her, slightly injured, but otherwise raring to go.

"So, she beat Jun. How unexpected." He thinks to himself. He did not have his cane sword with him, so he transmutes the ruffles on his coat into steel. It wasn't as strong as the steel used in Jun's spear, but it'll have to do. "This should be tough." He thinks to himself.

In another hall, Jun stands up on the pole of her spear, heavily injured. "Not...yet..." She walks towards the hall Rek went to, knowing that Izanagi would go after him next. "I...won't...let her..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 20, 2009)

With Alph

"Alph you know I've spent my entire life researching and most these last years here researching dials after I got stranded here."Alph wondered where Tripp was going with this but judging by the man's appearance he was well in his eighties now so probably didn't have that much time left."On my own it'll be difficult to get back down to the blue sea so that I can spend my last years on my home island."Alph could imagine this, he had no idea how they were supposed to get home.

"I should've started on making a transport vessel to get me down one day but I never finished Escar here and....."He started scratching the back of his head."Well I'm not the kind of person to to leave something unfinished, I considered modifying Escar though but his weight combined with the fact that we would be passing trough the white sea were troubling......But what I'm trying to say is that I want to propose a trade."He patted Escar several times before continuing."I'll never be able to relax with this guy around so I want you to finish my work, You will gain ownership of Escar and you will offer me a place on your ship, I will disembark upon getting back in the Grand line, so do we have a deal?"

"It might take a while before we get back though.....I estimate a few weeks"Alph honestly admitted."A few weeks will be fine."Alph extended a hand."In that case we have a deal."They briefly shook hands and then Alph pushed the man aside and started inspecting his new possesion.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 20, 2009)

Annie arrives at the ancient temple of the sky monks. It is a large and ancient looking pyramid like structure. "So this is where you guys train huh?" Annie asks. 

Gyatso nods, "Yes our order has trained here for over one thousand years, this is a very old and powerful place," he replies with a smile on his face. 

"Okay so when do we start? I don't have a lot of time really," she tells the Master Monk. "First Kirin will show you to your room. After you get settled he'll take you to the training courtyard so that we may commence training." 

Ten minutes later Annie stands in the courtyard of the temple wearing loose fitting Monks robes, her strawberry blonde hair is tied into a ponytail and she wears sandals. Kirin suggested that it would be honorable that she also shave her head but after Annie threatened to blow up the temple he had given her a free pass. She feels like an idiot in her robes while all around her other monks, who are bald, train and spar. 

Gyatso appears at the other end of the courtyard and laughs when he sees Annie, "Now you look like a proper monk," he says, "But why didn't you shave your head, its tradition?"

Annie rolls her eyes, "Yeah well I'm making a new tradition, its called the I like my beautiful blond hair tradition. Now can we start?" she asks impatiently. Gyatso sighs with annoyance, not for the first time and certainly not for the last time and he suspects that he may get either an ulcer or a heart attack after attempting to train this one. 

Gyatso walks over to Annie suddenly with an intimidating glare, he looms over her standing well over seven feet tall and looks down at her. Meanwhile Annie who is only five foot four (This is lie, she actually needs her boots to make five foot 4) stares up at him with a defiant face, not even intimidated one bit. 

"Your body is weak," he states matter of factly, "Before we can start perfecting your mantra, you need to become physically stronger then you are now. This is your weakness, you rely too much on your natural talent and fancy weapons but you never train." 

Annie thumbs her nose at Gyatso, she doesn't like being criticized like this, "Pfft...whatever," she mutters. Gyatso sighs again, "Fine let's begin," he points at a large heavy looking smooth stone, "Pick that stone up and bring it here," he orders. 

"Oh please that's so easy," replies Annie and she walks over to the stone. She spits in both her palms and claps them together, then she bends down to pick it up but to her surprise it won't budge. It's no normal stone she quickly realizes. Gyatso laughs, "You see you're weak!" he mocks her. Annie becomes red faced with anger and glares at the monk. This time she crouches down and puts all her strength into it, her neck muscles strain and she manages to lift the stone up to her chest cradling it like a baby, her arms trembling with effort. Slowly she waddles over to Gyatso with the stone in a huff, "There you happy?!" she asks him in a grunting voice. Gyatso looks at Annie with clear amusment, "Good now carry it up and down the pyramid five hundred times," he orders. 

Annie's jaw drops, "ARE YOU CRAZY?!" and she drops the stone in her shock. *WHAM!!* "AAAAAAAAH!!! MY FEET!!" she yells.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2009)

Kent faced Purin Purin. He was really starting to get annoyed with the stupid looking man. "I'm gonna say this one...more...time," He growled, his fingers clenching and unclenching. "Get...off...my...boat."

"Your boat?" Kaya said. "Excuse me, but-"

"Shut up." Kent said harshly. "We don't talk until he's gone." He jerked his head towards Purin. "I'm going to give you 10 seconds. 10...9...4..."

"What? That's not even-"
"Are you a complete idiot?"
"3...2..." Purin Purin smirked. 

"Do your worst," he said cockily, drawing his rapier.

"Soru!" Kent shot forward like a bullet, dealing a heavy punch to Purin Purin's gut. The marine reacted quickly however, and slashed his sword several times, forcing Kent to back off.

"Cover me!""Cover me!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 20, 2009)

Flynn yawns and leans back against the railing, "You tell that pussy, (As in pussycat) Kaya! This ain't his ship," he nods with emphasis. 

"Sorry I can't run or fight or else my gut will open up again...but I've got your back, just from way over here," the deep slash that Mathias had left across his stomach has only barely healed enough for him to walk around gingerly and even then its touch and go. 

He looks over at Angelina and William who hide behind some crates, "See now those two have got the right idea..."  

Meanwhile Purin Purin laughs as he draws his glittering Rapier, "You ragtag ruffians, I came here to help you and this is how you repay me eh?!" he swings around his Rapier boldly at Kent.

"Filthy Zoan your halfass Soru is a pathetic!" he exclaims. Suddenly all the cannons of the Marine warship aim towards the Unnamed crews ship and dozens of Marines point their rifles at them. 

"Give up, you're all outgunned in more ways then one!" Purin Purin exclaims.


----------



## herczeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Everything happened so quickly. Like a storm in the summer, just out of the blue. And nothing could stop it. 
There was those marines, all cocky with their guns and their laws and their justice. Good luck telling which was which...
And then there was Flynn, he just came out of the cabin and started to_ act_._
"See him he's a dancing Panda bear"_
_"What?"_
And god forbid he even did enjoy it.
_"He transforms into a wild Tiger"
"Hell yes i do!"_
It wasn't the storm yet. It was just the wind blowing around, complately unpredictable._
_"We call her Knife Girl" _
"Oh my.. You do now?"_
Was it real? Or was it really an _act_? For all known it might just been delirium. He lost quite some blood. 
"What, oh so you want me to slow down huh?"
Or maybe it was really god. Doesn't matter actually. 
What mattered was the wind blewing harder and crazier because there was this man on the board who was insane by default. And he joined the _act_. 
"You look funny."
Even the panda, the first one on the ship, who could be called sensible, joined the game, degrading himself to a beast.
"You smell funny too."
And there is about this much a man can take. The marine had enough of the madness. And yet the crazy tiger was the one who gave the ultimatum.
 "Get...off...my...boat."
It wasn't his boat...
 "I'm going to give you 10 seconds. 10...9...4..."
And the panda waaaned and the tall gril facepalmed, and the boys laughed their asses off.
"This is retarded..."
"Cover me!"
"Cover me!"
"Your halfass Soru is a pathetic! You're all outgunned in more ways then one!"
"Just how more retard can it get?"
It was an unfair fight. One i could not approve. So i made my move.

_*"For time of meaneace"*_ i felt their attention. i felt them all staring at me. i stood on the top marine ships mass *"and desperation"* for start it was taller, startegically a better spot_*"when the strong threthens the weak"*__"who do you call weak?!!!! just get down here!!!"_ and this way the sun was behind me_* "there is a call. A call for a hero." *_i know what you think._*"And i take on that call!"*_ _'Blinding his enemy with the sun. What an incredible strategy. He is really something!' __*"Look at the sky villianous bastards and curse your luck, for i'm here to deliver!"*_ But it just looked awesome. _*"Deliver the justice you deserve!" *_
I stood there in the pose giving them time. Time for the innocent to understand they're saved and time for the villains to feel their end. 
And then i jumped in.*
"YOU HAVE MAIL! IT'S FROM JUSTICE!-PUNCH!!!"*
_"I'm a marine you lunatic sonofa---!!"_
The fight was quick. I didn't fight alone. I had righteousness and the ten ton overweighted package on my side.

. Their captain just kneeled on the cold deck holding his side and staring at the wood. He was defeated. He was powerless. I sighed and turned around to leave.
"Wait!" panted the captain "Wait!"
He tried to stand up gazing at my back, but he couldn't. It wasn't due to the physical damage. I actually went easy on him. It was the shock of how big was the difference between the powerlevels. He never felt so small and insignificant before
_*"Don't push it lad. You might break a bone or two."*_  i said over my shoulder. The man gave up on his pathetic attempts to get up but he kept staring me.
"At least tell me!"  his voice was weak and defeated just like himself  "Please tell me who are you?!"
_*"Me?" *_i turned my head slowly so the man could see the corner of my mouth as i formed the words _*"I'm just a Postman, sir" *_and so i nudged my hat and disappeared in the...No. It wasn't the end. I just, well i just tend to believe in second chance. That even the most evil thing can change. See his mistakes. I turned my back to him. And he saw a chanc
 "You think this is over?!!!" He had a cannon. A really big one. e "HAHAHAHAAA!!! Think again!!!" Bigger than the whole ship. And he lit it.
*"You just don't know when to quit do you?"  *It fired. The cannonball approached quickly. It was huge. Gigantic. Bigger than an entire fleet.
*"RETURN TO THE SENDER!-KICK!!!" *
Villains. They all the same. No honor. No standards. This is not the world we live in. I refuse to believe that. The world we live in is a good place, with good people. Sadly, there are bad days. There always are. But _*for time of meaneace*_,_* when the strong threthens the weak*_, _*there is a call. A call for a hero.*_ _*And i take on that call!*_ _*Look at the sky villianous bastards and curse your luck, for i'm here to deliver!*__*Deliver the justice you deserve!"*_I  stood in the pose on the top of small ship's mast, to let them inprint this moment in their minds. Then I nodded toward the two beauty who hid their faces in their palms in their shyness. *"Ladies!"
*And with that I finally disappeared in the day.
"who's the weak?!!! get yer ass back here!!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 21, 2009)

Naibunes Boulevard
The Makaosu ships slowly reach the shore of Naibunes Boulevard. The Makaosu members began to get off of their ships slowly, waiting to see what the World Government stronghold in store for them. The 3000 tero stood in front of General Necaroy and the elite agents. The terrain was rocky and rugged. The tero had began to charge in a loud war cry but they suddenly stopped in their tracks, completely silent. In front of them was a calvalry of about 500 men and 1500 troops on foot, making 2000. The horses were armored and had horns on their foreheads, giving them the resemblance of a unicorn. 

".....Oh shit...." General necaroy said to himself as he spotted the armada infront of them through he trojan helment. Right after the calvary and the troops was the giant Canyon. But, the Makaosu would hae to get pass these guys first before they could go anywhere near the canyon. 

".....Alright, first row, charge.......!!!" Necaroy commanded as the first row of tero charged up to the calvalry in a roar. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! The entire row of tero that charged were defeated in an instant. The calvalry men had pierced them with their lances effortlessly. 

CHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEE! The captain of the calvalry bellowed. The entire calvalry then charged the Makaosu in a heap. The battle will now begin.

Necaroy took off the arms of his armor, revealing a skeletal arm and hand glowing in a nuclear like green. "........All of you, move!......." Necaroy said. The entire row of tero moved behind Necaroy as he faced the entire charging Calvalry.

Necaroy placed both of his hands on the ground. The ground began to quickly burn. ".......Sui swamp...........!" Necaroy said as a great deal of acid came out of his hands and leaked towards the calvalry like water. It soon looked like a swamp. 

The horses stepped in the swamp and howled in pain. They're hooves were being burned by the acid swamp. They began going wild trying to get out of the acid, creating a stampede and a great deal of chaos. 

Necaroy placed his gauntlets back on and drew his katana and spiked shield. "........Now is our chance....." Necaroy said in a valiant manner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2009)

"What....just happened?" Jorma asked tentatively.

"Weak? Weak? I'll show you weak, just get your ass back here..."

"I think the marine just got his ass kicked by a mailman." Kaya said, looking at Purin Purin's beaten and battered body. Then she looked at the marines on the ship, who were staring in shock at the scene before them. "Hey! Assholes! You got a doctor on that ship?" Unsure what to do, scared, and stunned from seeint their captain taken out effortlessly (yet again)

"Uh, um, yes."

"Well then get him over here! Before our friend the postman comes back!" That got them running. Like little ants, rushing here and there. _Serve the queen. Serve the queen._ Eventually a doctor came and patched up Flynn, instructing Kaya, Usagi, and Zooey on how keep him stable.
Beofre long they were sailing off again, but now with maps, food, and lots of guns. Kent and Jorma were happily sorting them by type. Sniper, shotgun, rifle, pistol...they now had a moveable armoury.

"Well crew, I think we handled that quite well."

*"WE'RE NOT YOUR CREW!"* "Waaaan!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 21, 2009)

With Alph

The android was busy inspecting all the different Dials carried by Escar, there were quite a few that had potential to be installed into Alph's own body.He liked the Jet and Drill Dials especially.But before he had the change to actually start working on himself a loud crash was heard, it took place not far from here and for some reason Alph immediately knew that Shin had something to do with it."That boy is such a troublemaker."The three decided to take a closer look, just in case another battle had been started by the swordsman.

With Shin

Rog?r was carrying the Divine Dawn and the two Angler Dials rods, the reason for this was because Shin and the Flying Fish were locked in a wrestling match."Give up already, I caught you so you're mine mhmhhmhm."The last bit was inaudible since Shin was smacked by a tail fin several times.This went on for a while until the fish was exhausted and Shin was lying on top of it, the weight pinning in it down."What a troublemaker."The Smokin' Samurai lit two cigarettes and stuffed one in the mouth of the fish, saying."Maybe this'll calm you down, these babies always do wonders for me."

 There was a look of utter shock on it's face but after a few puffs it seemed to mellow down, it looked rather funny to see the smoke comings out of it's gills allowing it to smoke a lot easier then one would expect."You like that huh?"The boy had to chuckle as he started to unhook the fish."Alright if you promise to be a good boy and don't fly away, I'll give you another one later."

It was about this time that Alph and company arrived and Shin turned around to face them."Damn copycat, you had to get your own pet after I got one..."Shin was referring to Escar."No, it's a.....Nevermind, why is it that you have a.....Smoking Flying Fish?"Shin took the time to explain what he had discovered about Nihon's location and that Smokey over there was supposed to serve as his means of transportation.

"Well first of all.....Smokey?"All of them had to laugh at this, except for Shin."Yeah, I mean how often do you see a smoking fish, well smoking as in smoking a cigarette and not smoked.....And I thought it would be cool like this."He cleared his throat and his hands mimicked a sign."Shin the Smokin' Samurai and Smokey the Flying Fish, riders of the sky, lords of the underworld, rules of the..."He was cut off by everyone as they screamed things like.*"We get it already!!!"*

"You would have to have two things though, means to contact the crew and something that would allow you to increase the weight of the devices."Shin was about to say that he was hoping Alph could help him with both but Alph was one step ahead of him."Let's get back to the ship, I need to pick of some toolds and materials from the ship....But I already had something made for the second problem though."The group made it back to the Infinite and Alph got to work while Shin and Smokey were lying at the beach, half submersed while smoking cigarettes and casually waiting for Alph to finish.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 21, 2009)

Annie lays on her back on the top of the Pyramid temple drenched in sweat and short of breath. The large and impossibly heavy stone that she was suppose to carry up down the temple (the temple had over 70 levels and reaches as high as a small skyscraper).

Annie turns over on her side and stares at the stone, "There 500....I think I'm gonna have a heart attack....the lights...are...are all going dim!" she says dramatically. Gyatso leaps to the top of the temple in one jump and stands before Annie, "Oh don't be so dramatic!" he chastises her, "Be thankful I'm not making you do 500 more repetitions. Well at least we've toughened up your muscles a bit." 

Annie raises her middle finger defiantly at the monk and winks at him, she struggles to her feet and stares daggers at Gyatso, "So now can we start with this darn mantra training?" she asks the monk. Gyatso who is inclined to throw Annie off the Pyramid manages to restrain his annoyance thankfully, "No! We will commence more strength training and then we move onto sparring!" he announces, "We begin now. no breaks!" and he smiles at Annie cruelly. Annie crumples to the floor in an exhausted heap, "Can you at least carry me down," she asks raising her hand towards the tall Monk. 

"Certainly," Gyatso laughs and he takes her hand, then suddenly he flings Annie like a feather towards the bottom of the temple. "CARRY YOURSELF!!!!!" he bellows then laughs even louder. "I HAAAAAATE YOOOOOOOOOOU!" Annie yells. *THUD!  *

_*Somewhere else....*_
Jack stands over a gravestone in a small grassy field at the edge of a large forest, under the starlight. He kneels down and places a bouquet of red roses at the base of the gravestone. "I'm sorry..." he mutters, "I couldn't save him but Annie made it."

Printed on the gravestone are the words, _*Sarah Lansing, dedicated Mother and protector of the innocent. She died as she lived. *_ Her birthdate and date of death show that she was only 33 when she passed.  

Jack stares at the gravestone for many hours just standing there wordlessly. His hair is much grayer then it even was when Annie last saw him. He clenches his fists and narrows his eyes as he looks up at the night sky, "I'll do it for you and him. I'll show them why my symbol is wrath!" he says with clenched teeth. Suddenly he yells and draws his crimson steel revolver and points it at the edge of the forest and a bright white light shoots out. *BABOOOOOM!*

Within a half an hour the entire forest was no longer there and had been burnt to a cinder.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 21, 2009)

-With Tew-

Despite the wreck, he decied to stay and upgrade Kara's ten ton hammer (Tew was ignorant that it was a ten ton hammer however).

There we go, two charged impact dials on both sides. That will kill most anything I bet.

Then he left the ship and calmly left for where the boats were so he could get to the upper yard. Although something bugged him. There was a lack of anyone creating chaos. It was too calm. He knew something was up but figured everyone else was already there so there wasn't much point in rushing. He liked to take his time and think things through.

I wish I knew where exactly we should go in the upper yard. Everyone is probably just running around aimlessly. We'll never last that way. I need to get some info on where Turner is.

In the distance he could see someone.Was it anyone he knew? No. Tew drew his sword then activated two dials he crudely attached to his sword. It started flaming now.

Oii! Who are you? 

"Me? Oh I'm just here to make sure the resistance doesn't try to take over anything during this absence of men. You're not part of the resistance are you?"

No. I'm a new guy. Trying to get to the upper yard.

"You expect me to believe that?" He drew a sword of his own, "Leave in peace. I don't want to hurt a person without wings."

You won't hurt me.

-With Melissa, Kara, and Liz-

Liz was able to grab Kara and Melissa right before the burn bazooka devoured their boat and jump into the water. Then while holding them swam to the shore. They ran into the woods as fast as possible so the attacker wouldn't be able to see them again. It seemed like the smart thing to do, but it wasn't. They were surrounded by more people then they could count, each injected with a lesser version of the super strength serum Jimi once received.

"This is way too many people." Kara said.

"Not in these woods." Melissa responded, "Keep me covered, I can wipe most of them out,"

"With pleasure Melissa," Liz said, "These guys are better then dead." She zipped forward and started slashing people left and right, killing by the dozens, "Super humans, dials, numbers, they all mean nothing to me. It's like beating 100 3 year olds with sling shots."

Kara stayed close to ward off anyone that tried to strike Melissa. Melissa closed her eyes and took a few deep breaths, "These trees are massive. I hope I can do this." She raised her arms, then dropped them so they were parallel to the ground, strait in front of her. At least 50 of the surrounding trees came crashing down. Not only that, but they came crashing down in a maze pattern so that they could still walk around and use the trees for cover.

"*!!!!!!!!!* Kara and Liz were in shock, *Hpw the hell did you do that?*

"Abnormal wood gives me abnormal power I suppose."

*!!!*

"I made the trees crash in a navigable pattern. We should all split up. There's bound to be more."

The three went their separate ways.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 21, 2009)

"Ta-da"Alph revealed Smokey's new saddle, it was shaped like those used by the Flying Fish riders, the biker like handles included. Though between the handles was something covered by a piece of cloth."Wait-Wait."Alph seemed oddly excited for some reason and rushed over to Escar and then took a seat on top of the Snail Zoan."Alright, go ahead Shin."The swordsman removed the red piece of cloth and had to chuckle upon seeing, well something that could pass for being a miniature of Alph and Escar.Even their seating was the identical with the mini Alph sitting on top of the larger snail.

"Alright, that concludes the fun part of this event."Alph climbed off and explained the two objects."First of all this is a Den Den Mushi of course, but one of a special ."The Snail was a bit smaller then the normal Den Den Mushi, but still a lot bigger then the Baby version and and was white with blue stripes, the word Marine was crossed out."This is capable of limited communication, it can't connect with any other Den Den Mushi, only with this one."Alph opened one of Escar's compartments and revealed an identical Den Den Mushi."This way we will always have an direct way of communicating with each other."

Then he moved on to the mini Alph."This is Alf, named after his  creator of course."The action figure sized version of Alph made a small wave gesture."It's directly connected to me, though it has to stay close to the Den Den Mushi otherwise I won't be able to make contact with him."Shin wondered why it was him, instead of it but decided against opening his mouth."You can contact me when you need the weights increased and I'll have Alfie here perform the adjustments needed."


"I think I'm ready to go then......"Shin cast a look around, it would take ages to find everyone."I just need to pack some stuff though, cigarettes, food, clothing......After that I'll take off, if you could do me another favor and call me later when everyone is back so that I can explain why I had to leave for a while"The android nodded and Shin rushed to gather his belongings.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 21, 2009)

-With Freddy-

He sat there in his boat, moving along endlessly. He was disappointed that there wasn't anyone at the bottom of the drop waiting to fight him. He wanted blood.

"Shit. I don't even know where I'm going. OIIII!!! ANYONE FIGHT ME!!!" He yelled out of frustration. He didn't get his wish, "Damn it. I rushed into this too fast," Suddenly he remembered all those people he saw right before he made it to the drop, "Crap. The others must be in trouble right now. *sigh* I can't turn back now. I just hope I find Turner."

-With Turner-

"Sir," His right hand man said, "You may be interested in this. A man who split himself into 3 parts is in the upper yard. I think he may be someone you made."

"Freddy...I thought Jimi would be the one that would blindly run into the upper yard to get me. Freddy always seemed smarter then that. Leo, where is he now?"

"He went through the passage way that says, "Trial of Balls."

"Good. Get my best 10 best men to get him."

"That many? Sir, let me go, I'll deal with him myself."

"Don't argue with me. The ten best. Get dispatch them. Now."

"Sir-"

"Now!" Leo left the room to do as ordered. A cold shiver went down Turner's spine.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 21, 2009)

Angelina and William stared in shock as the postman defeated the marine.  William had an idea.  He whipped out his notebook and scribbled a long note down in it before handing it to Angelina.  Angelina took several minutes to read it.  "You think we should join this crew?! Because they can protect us from the marines?! They're pirates, William! They're dangerous criminals." 

William took his notebook and handed it to Angelina.  "Only temporarily," she muttered.  Angelina sighed.  She knew William was right.  The two of them couldn't stand a chance against marines, but with these pirates' help they might be able to survive until they found a safe haven.  

Angelina stepped out from behind the crates and marched towards Kent.  She stood right in front of him and put her hands on her hips.  "William and I are joining your crew," she told him.  "And don't ignore me like you did before!" 

*Skypiea...* 

OC sat across from Daniel.  The old Skypiean had brought out some skyfish and was munching away.  OC stared, disgusted.  He had taken one bite of the thing, hoping it would be like nachos, but it was too revolting to describe.  OC tapping his foot impatiently.  Daniel had promised to tell him how he knew Paul, the man which OC was cloned from, but only after he ate.  

Daniel finally finished eating and cleared away his plate.  "Before I tell you my story, you must tell me yours.  I am running out of stories to tell to the young children," Daniel chuckled.  OC glared in frustration.  This man would never get around to telling him what happened.  

"I was created, I was framed, I became a pirate, I came here and met you," OC said.  "Pirate? You mean a Blue Seas criminal?!" Daniel said, his eyes widening.  "Yes.  Now tell me what happened!" Daniel smiled.  "Oh, alright.  But only if you go into more detail afterward," he said to OC.  OC nodded.  "Very well.  It began ten years ago..." 

*Skypiea, Ten Years ago...* 

Daniel stood at his wife's gravestone, tears pouring out of his eyes.  Even though it couldn't rain in Skypiea, Daniel felt like it was pouring buckets of the stuff.  The priest from the temple droned on and on about what a great person she was, and how she would be missed, but that couldn't bring her back.    

Daniel burst into sobs and began to bang against the gravestone.  He felt a hand against his shoulder.  He turned and looked at the person there through tear stained eyes.  Daniel's son stood there.  "No one blames you, dad," he said softly.  Daniel stared at his son.  "I couldn't stop him..." Daniel sobbed.  "I was too weak to stop that man from the Blue Seas.  He claimed he was an upholder of justice.  All he did was kill my wife!" 

William Goodfellow watched the old man collapse into tears.  He felt somewhat bad for him.  His father, Arcturus, had done the same when his mother died.  That man's wife had insulted the World Government.  He couldn't let that happen without a punishment.  The old man had tried to shush her, but William pushed him out of the way and ran her through with his saber.  

William's galleon had been blasted up by an underwater volcano to this place.  All of his men had been killed in the eruption.  They were all fodder, anyways.  William was waiting for the chance to get a real marine in his crew.  William had killed a Skypiean and taken his cloud-cycle (William had no idea what it was) to this island.     

Daniel saw the marine watching him impassively.  "You! You think you can just come here, kill my wife, and get away with it?!" The old Skypiean held a strange looking device in his hand.  Daniel ran up to William.  "Impact Dial!" he shouted right after he placed his palm on William's chest.    

William felt a massive force slam into his chest.  He was sent flying backwards.  He slammed into the cloud's ground and began to cough up blood.  His hold body ached.  The world became fuzzy.  William slowly got to his feet, saber in hand.  He was about to attack the old Skypiean when a strong hand gripped his arm.   

William turned and saw a man that looked exactly like OC, down to the clothes that he wore.  The only difference was that the man had some gray in his hair, and had no sunglasses or wiring.  "Go back to the Blue seas.  There's a boat at the dock of this island.  It should take you back down." The man released his powerful grip.   

William slashed his saber at the man's head, hoping to knock it off.  The man moved in a blur.  His hand grabbed William's wrist and snapped it.  William gasped in pain and fell to his knees, clutching it.  "If you thought what that man did to you was powerful, I have new for you.  I am a walking Impact Dial." The man placed his hand on William's chest.  William was sent flying backwards.  He slammed into the cloud and began to crawl away towards where the man claimed there was a boat, holding his saber and gasping in pain.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 21, 2009)

-With Liz-

She fought her way through enemies. She was completely surrounded. There were much more then anyone had estimated. It still wasn't a problem for her though. She was strong and mad. This was merely a stress relief for her. After a long time of fighting, the enemies numbers were less and less and soon there was no one left to fight. She searched through the pile of bodies lying on the ground, looking for a live one. She didn't find one though.

She kept walking through the maze that was made from the fallen trees. She really didn't know what to do when she got to the end. None of them had planned that far. Soon after, the man with the burn bazooka was back. He fired his weapon from the trees. Liz barley managed to avoid it. He fired again, once again, Liz barley managed to avoid it. Her only option was to run as fast as she could and try to get something that would block the attack.

-With Melissa-

She did better then Liz. Anyone who tried to fight her would just get killed by wooden lances. It was a Sunday stroll for her. No serious opposition at all.

-With Kara-

She tried to ward off the foes but. She smacked people around with her hammer for as long as possible, but it was in vain. Sure, eventually she beat all of the fodder but then someone else opposed her.

"Come with me." The mysterious person said.

"*panting* Make me."

"As you wish." The person slowly walked closer and closer to Kara. "Bam!* Kara the person in the side of the face as hard os she could with her hammer. It didn't even make the person flinch.

"What!? Who are you?"

"I am the first successful cyborg Turner has created. In addition, I am part mongoose, part mermaid."

"Mermaid!?" Kara observed the cyborg. It had half the face of a female and half medal. One eye was red. It's legs were like animal like, however, they were full medal. It's arms were also animal like, however it had hands like a human. It's chest was also full medal, although like a female, "Gonzalez?"

"I used to be called that, yes. I also remember you. And Freddy. How is he?"

'I don't know. He got here before me and I haven't seen him."

"I really hope he's alright. I used to have a thing for him."

"Used to?"

'Yes. Now while I still have some memories, my will is Turner and I can't disobey. I'd even fight Freddy if I needed to. I am sorry."

"Wait!" The cyborg punched her in the stomach and Kara was knocked out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2009)

Kent stared at Angelina and William for a moment. "Oh, you're still here? I guess you can join my crew."

*"I'TS NOT YOUR CREW!"*

"But what can you do?" Kent asked, completely ignoring everyone else. "Can you cook? Cause Kaya really sucks at cooking."

"I heard that!"

"Also, you're going to have to prove your loyalty. We can't have you shooting us in the back at the next island." He smiled wryly. "And remember, we're pirates. You'll be hated, hunted, despised. But you'll be free. Free to do what you want. As long as you don't get in the way, you can be free to your heart's deisire. We are pirates after all."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 21, 2009)

Annie limps over to the small hot springs located close to the temple, in fact it may be one the only hot spring located in the entire skies. Uncounted years ago a volcano had blasted up a sizable chunk of land (about a quarter of the size of Upper Yard) up into the clouds where it formed into one of the few earthen islands in the White sea. The ancestors of these Monks had settled here to build their temple long ago.

"Ow! Ow! Ow!" groans Annie as she limps to the edge of the hot spring which is covered in steam and mist. She had been undergoing Gyatso's extreme training nonstop and he had finally called a break. "Stupid monk, Ow! and his stupid, Ow! training!" Annie exclaims, "All I wanna do is learn mantra and he's got me doing this crazy shit!" _I feel like my bruises have bruises_ she thinks. 

Annie breathes a deep sense of relief as she unravels her towel and slides into the hot water. The gunslinger smiles as the rejuvenating water soaks her body and she breathes a sigh of joy, "Now this is much better. I think I'll stay in here for...."

Suddenly three faces pop up out of the water on the opposite side of the hot spring. Annie immediately jumps back, "WHAT THE?!?!" Three young monks with nosebleeds, stare at Annie and smile, "This is a coed spring you know and we hardly ever get any girls at the temple," they state with giggles but then suddenly they look at Annie as if she's turned into a Sea King.
*
BABLAM!!!*

The blood curdling screams of the monks ring out and a second later they run stark naked out of the hot spring with bruises all over their faces, "SHE'S A MONSTER!!!" one of them yells, he has two black eyes. However another monk smiles with stars in his eyes, he's missing three of his front teeth, "I think it was worth it though!!!" *WHAM!* Suddenly a rock hits him in the back of his head and he falls face first into the dirt, "OUCH! Not really...." he moans. 

Meanwhile Annie sits back in the hot spring grumbling and cursing, "YOU ALL OWE ME AT LEAST 500,000 BELI FOR WHAT YOU SAW YOU PERVERTS AND I'M GONNA COLLECT. THIS AIN'T A PEEP SHOW!!!" she screams, then she scratches her chin thoughtfully, "Oh wait do they even use Beli up here?"  she wonders.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 22, 2009)

-With Freddy-

His skeleton caught a bullet that was fired at him.

"Where-?"

A woman jumped on the boat and hit his skin. It knocked it off. Then Freddy's muscles hit her and sent her flying away.

"Invisible Cut!" A voice boomed. Freddy's boat was split in half and the two bodies on there came crashing down. Before the swordsman could swing his sword again, Freddy's skeleton was behind him. It kneed him in the spine and the swordsman fell.

*Bang! Bang! Bang!* Three bullets were shot, one was caught by the skeleton, the other two was dodged. Freddy's skin spotted the gunner and charged toward him, *Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang!* The gunner fired as fast as he could to stop him, but it was in vain. Freddy just dodged every bullet that was fired at him and continued to charge forward.

The girl was back in the fight now. Freddy's muscles fought with her. Wasn't much of a fight. Freddy's muscles simply caught the two punches the girl threw then kicked her in the face.

A new opponent joined the fray. Turner's first working cyborg. It had free will so Turner never considered it a successful one. It went after Freddy's skeleton. His hands lifted up revealing two Gatling guns that he started firing off. The skeleton jumped as high as he could to avoid the bullets. It reached it's peak. The cyborg smiled. It though it was going to tag it. Unfortunately for him, the gunner was tossed over to the cyborg and hit it's arms, throwing it's aim off. Then it felts it's head being crushed by Freddy's muscles. After 30 seconds it was in so much distress its mind shut down.

The swordsman and the woman got back up then 5 more people entered the fray. One was a half giant. Another was a fishman. The third fought with a steel staff, the fourth used impact dials, and the last was anther brawler. The seven of them surrounded Freddy's parts.

Freddy's muscles went for the half giant. It swept his legs then after it fell, stomped on its face. Freddys muscles looked up at the fishman, picked-up the half giant then threw it at the fishman. It tried to catch the half giant but the throw was too powerful. It was sent flying as soon as it was hit.

Freddy's skeleton went after the swordsman, the guy with the steel staff and the guy with the impact dials. It ran to the guy with the impact dials and stole them. Then it punched him away. He ran over to the other two and before they could react they were impacted in the chest. Knocked them both out.

Freddy's skin went after the girl and the last brawler. He stood in between the two and they both threw many punches that were merely dodged by his skin. After awhile, it caught the punch of the brawler behind it then flipped him over his back, hitting the girl. This finally knocked her out. Freddy's skin then stomped on the brawler's face which put him out.

Freddy rejoined into one body. He walked around to see if any of them were conscious. One was. The cyborg's mind had restarted. Freddy picked him up and held him up by the neck.

"Where's Turner?"

"I won't tell."

"Oh, you'll tell."

"That's what you think. There's one last guy. We brought him here just in case. This whole time he's been producing a colorless, odorless, knock-out gas. We all have built in protection in our throats, but you don't. Should be working in a minute."

"That was quite the bluff. Now tell where..." He felt light headed. He put the cyborg down and took a step back. Then he blacked out.

-Later, with Turner-

"I can't believe this!" Turner yelled, "9 of my best fighters! Wasted like garbage."

"Sir, they were only the best available. Second stringers. I'm sure-"

"He's in the prison right!?"

"Yes."

"Good. That's where he belongs. Getting tortured in my prison."


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 22, 2009)

"So..." Fluck looked at Larissa. "What do we do now?" The pretty female stared back at him. _"That's...a good question. I'd never thought about it."_

...

Fluck coughed awkwardly. A few minutes later, Larissa coughed politely and covered her mouth with great grace and elegance. Eventually, Fluck couldn't take it anymore. He gritted his teeth like a man and broke the silence. "Argh, you know what, listen to me, okay? We just escaped nearly being slaughtered by that psycho boss of yours, so we're free now, we can do whatever the hell we want since our powers are canceling each other out, so are you coming with me or not?"

----

_Only a short while ago..._

Fluck stumbled out of the smoke, coughing. His clothes were still intact, somehow, but they were looked much worse for the wear and that was excluding the damage on his own body. The aura attacks were basically blunt force attacks by nature, which usually caused very little bleeding, but Fluck was not known for his durability and he was splattering blood and guts over his clothes as he coughed. 

He didn't know if Darver could see him through the smoke, but he didn't care. He had to get Larissa and himself out of here. There was no point fighting until he could control his Full Chaotic form, they were no match. The chaos user looked up and saw something glinting in the sky. He raised his hand instinctively and saw Larissa's blade soar safely into his outstretched palm. Opposites attract. For some reason, just having the blade in his possession was focusing and refining his powers. The chaos user focused on the fixed, orderly presence he knew to be Larissa, and disappeared.

----

_"Why are so girls so troublesome?"_ Fluck asked himself. _"Especially the pretty ones...there's always something wrong with them,"_ Fluck raised an eyebrow as he looked at the female in black. Larissa really _was_ exceedingly pretty, though. "Well, it's got nothing to do with me."  Fluck shrugged internally. 

_"Sure, I'd love to go with you, but what do you want to do?"_ Larissa asked, confused by Fluck's sudden outburst.

"Well, the World Government considers me a pirate, kinda. So, I guess we'll just be pirates?" Fluck replied simply.

_"But I thought you want to just live a normal life?"_

"But you want to live an abnormal life. Being a pirate while being around you is pretty great, actually. It'll at least be better than what I've been through so far, right?"

Larissa blushed rather uncharacteristically at what Fluck said, but made no objections. Part of the reason she was so affected was because she had never spoken informally to any boy her age, but neither of them knew that. 

"Well, we'll need a ship first, I guess?" Fluck wondered aloud, scratching his head.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2009)

The Marines didn't say a word as they approached, they surrounded the small group as Jake handed over a wanted poster. The head guy looked at it for a second before he handed it to the marine behind him. Pulling his left hand to the sky he spins his finger in the air. With that signal the other two walk to either side and begin to escort the three into the base. with a smile Victor sets his plans into motion he touches the paint irons on his wrist. A black aura surrounded all the paint shackles. They oozed off Jurgen and Victor. With lightning fast reflexes both of Jurgens hands rocket to the side. His fist stop just centimeters from the necks of the guard on either side.  "Fangs of the Assassin." he softly says as his hands drop to the side. A faint mist of blood spurts from both Marine's necks as they crumple to the floor. In the front Victor's left hand had wrapped around the head of the lead Marine. With a sick laugh Victor slams the mans head into the closest wall. With a sicking splat the Marine's head explodes showering the wall with bloodied gray matter. Victor snaps the fingers on his right hand as he turns to his crew. Out in the shallows the Dark Nation comes to life as the board on the starboard side falls from it's place as the cannons roll forward.

The boat rocks under the power of the cannons. The base is pelted by the fire from the Dark Nation. Confusion erupts as the Marines that were their begin to scramble to see what is a mist.  "Go kill all Marine's and begin the demolition of this accursed base, just leave communications and data to me, you can kill the men inside but leave the equipment to me." Victor says with a growl as he gives the signal for his monsters to attack. The ghoulish creatures run off as Jurgen gives a bow and walks into the base as well. Victor gave a hard stare to Jake as he turned to the base entrance. As he walked forward another round of fire erupted from the Dark Nation.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

The Dirge sailed ever closer to Tori, preparing their cannons as they did. The probability of enemies going after Rek and the others as they left the island.

"Looks like Rek is striing up a lot of chaos in that peasant island." Matyr comments.

_Tori Island_

Izanagi charged, lunging her spear at Rek. The young noble grins, and raises his arm to block with his steel ruffles. 

"I'm afraid that your attack just won't...urk!" Izanagi's spear breaks Rek's steel ruffles, and goes through his hand. The green spear point is inches away from Rek's nose, prevented only from going through by Rek holding down Izanagi's spear with his other hand.

"Can't...concentrate..." He thinks to himself. Rek's fruit required great concentration to be used effectively, and this was difficult to do when you're fighting mind-numbing pain.

"Let go of my spear, Okama!" Izanagi yells, trying to stab Rek's face with her spear.

"I'm....afraid...that I.....can't... do that." He replies.

"Surrender and recieve a swift death, Okama! I have already slain your warrior friend, you stand no chance against me!" Izanagi tries to move her spear again, but Rek's other hand is in firm grasp of it, preventing her from delivering the finishing blow.

"Jun..defeated? You must be joking. That girl is quite strong." Rek laughs mockingly at Izanagi, trying to keep a calm look despite the pain he is in. 

Izanagi pushes her spear closer and closer, and sees that Rek was losing his grip on her spear. It was remarkable that he was able to hold on this long, but it was clear that in a few moments, Rek was dead.

On the other side of hallway, Jun limped towards the battle, supported the broken pole of her spear. "Defeat...no, I won't be..."

_2 Years Ago, Shabondy_
Rek Du Mortis was walking around the streets of Shabondy accompanied by some servants and guards. Usually Ruru or Annie would be part of his entourage, but today Ruru had to serve at a tea party his mother had, while Annie decided today would be a day off.

"Destroying slave houses isn't as entertaining without Annie to annoy..." He says to his servants. "And none of you have the spine to answer back at me when I mock you."

The servants fall to the ground, kneeling before Rek.

"PLEASE FORGIVE US, REK-SEI!"

Rek rolls his eyes. "Hurry up now, those auction houses don't blow themselves up." Before he takes another step a red flash comes from the sky and nearly cuts Rek, had he not blocked with the sleeve of his right arm turned to steel.

A stern, strong voice radiates from the roof of a saloon. "Where are my comrades!?"

_Tori Island, Present_

"Red Maw!" Jun charges at Izanagi from behind and slams the pole of her spear on Izanagi's neck. She spins in one place, striking the other side of Izanagi's neck, the pole breaking in impact. Izanagi lets go of her spear, removing the pressure she was putting on Rek. The young noble takes advantage of this, and transmutes Izanagi's spear. "Toothpick towerbase." The spear breaks, toothpicks falling on the floor.

Izanagi steps slowly away from Rek and Jun, her weapon broken."You... how dare you strike a warrior at the back? Have you no honor?!" Jun replies by striking Izanagi with a chop to the neck. "There is greater dishonor in failing to strike when it is best to strike. " Jun retorts while finishing Izanagi off with another punch to the gut,sending her flying towards the wall.

Rek painfully removes the spear point from his hand and smirks at Jun. "In her defense no one would ever expect someone like you to strike people at the back, my dear Jun." Jun glares at Rek and punches him in the gut. 

"Quite...uncalled for." Rek reels in the force of the punch. Surprisingly it was a lot more painful that Izanagi's attack. "We must leave now, my dear Jun. A surprising development has happened."

"Surprising...development?" Jun wonders.

"The governor's dead. Most likely Uno's doing." 

"He killed her own ally?"

"I'm fairly certain he could have. He may have already known of my plan from the start. But not to worry, I have a back-up." 

"Your contingency plan will do us no good if we cannot leave here. And from between injuries and your physical ineptitude, it will be difficult for us to escape."

The walls of the castle suddenly break, sending stone and wood flying. A white haired young woman wearing a blue dress with its lower portion torned was on the other side. She had wings, claws, and a mouthful of fangs. Her yellow eyes glowed in the smoke ferociously.

"REK!" Elza's ferocious look disappears as she picks up the injured Rek. "COME ON, WE HAVE TO LEAVE!" She looks at Jun and grabs her the same way she grabbed Rek. "Well, my dear Elza, there is one other matter we must end. Take us to the docks, We need to see if Ruru is done with destroying the Oni Cannon." Elza nods and flies towards the docks, Rek and Jun locked in her arms.

_Tori Island, Docks_

Ruru flies out of the whole on the ground, and sees a mob of angry men armed with swords around him. He looks down at the hole, several large chunks of the cannon lying under him. He was unable to completely destroy the cannon, but he was able to disable it. He looks at the horizon and sees Elza holding Rek and Jun. He then looks at the mob and begins to count how many there are.

"400 men. I suppose I indulge myself until milord gets here. " Ruru dives at the crowd, and begins to beat on them.

_Tori Island, Uta District_

Cass was on the rooftops, staying away from the roving patrols and panicking civilians. "I'm confused...I thought we were helping people...." Cass looks at the confused masses below her, screaming and running around.

_Naibunes_


> Larissa blushed rather uncharacteristically at what Fluck said, but made no objections. Part of the reason she was so affected was because she had never spoken informally to any boy her age, but neither of them knew that.


MY PAIRING SENSES ARE TINGLING!" Gil yelled randomly while choking a marine with a hankerchief.

"You're what?" Daran expresses before kicking off a marine from his horse.

"My pairing senses were tingling. It's pretty normal when someone writes lovey-dovey stuff, it happens to me all the time." Gil answers Daran. He then flings his flail up the air with his great strength, and watches in glee as it hits a couple of unfortunate marines. "HOME RUN FOR GIL!" The insane clown yells before he continues to choke people with hankerchiefs. Daran facepalms for a brief second before continuing to beat on the marines.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 22, 2009)

_East blue, near Shell island_
Sakura was riding his little boat with his Yagara Hasashiburi

"We're almost there, right Hasashiburi?"

"Yes we are..." 

"Y-You talked?" Sakura said in shock

"No you fool, it's me...grandpa."

"Ugh...Stop that old man!"

"Well, your almost at Shell island, rumors are spreading that pirate hunter Zoro is captured there."

"W-What really?!"

"Yes...You'd better recruit him, it might come in handy."

Sakura nods

"You don't have to tell me that old man...Hasashiburi, let's go! Towards shell island."

The yagara yelled cheerfully.

And thus adventure of the young man started


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 22, 2009)

-With Tew-

"That's a nice sword you have there. A flaming sword. Never seen one of those."

"Yeah, made it myself." Tew responded. He walked strait toward the opposing swordsman, "You got a name?"

"Yeah. Oscar. You?"

"James Tew." He slashed his sword. Oscar blocked the slash with his.

"Although you'll soon agree my sword is better." Oscar then made a slash of his own which was blocked, "I found this baby lying around in the upper yard. I can make it form into any shape I want." The tip of the sword came closer and closer to Tew's body. He had no choice but to jump back.

Interesting. I think I'll take that blade when I defeat you.

"If you defeat me." He formed the sword into a whip, when whipped it at high speeds at Tew. It was barley avoided. Tew ran forward and made a horizontal slash, however Oscar's sword was just formed into a wall that blocked it. Then the wall wrapped around Tew's sword, not letting it go. Oscar tried very hard to yank Tew's sword out of his hands, but Tew wouldn't let go. Then Oscar's sword let go and turned into a spear that stabbed Tew's shoulder.

Tew took off running, "Oii!, where do you think you're going!?" Oscar shouted.

I don't have time for you! I'm going to the upper yard!

"What a dumbass." Oscar mumbled. He ran after Tew. He didn't attack because he was out of range. Soon enough Tew made it to the boats. He hopped into the first one he saw and put a heavy object on the gas pedal. Oscar jumped onto the ship with him.

"What a coward you are." He said, looking Tew in the eyes. He formed his sword into a whip and once again at high speeds attempted to whip Tew. Tew blocked the attack then jumped over close to him and tried to strike him. He had about as much luck as he did before. He jumped back and steered the ship back on course.

"You're never going to make it to the upper yard alive." Oscar said as he whipped once again. Tew jumped back over and the two clashed their swords, in the normal style. This went on for a few minutes. Then Tew decided to sweep Oscar's legs. It worked. As Oscar was falling, Tew shoved him into the water.

God bye.

Tew drove the ship to the upper yard. Unknown to him that Oscar had been swimming behind him at a distance the whole time. Tew was amazed at the size of the trees. He was awestruck. He slowed down to get a better look at the terrain. He needed to know what exactly he was dealing with before he could make any sort of plan. Oscar used this chance to catch up to Tew. He swam onto the land and ran as fast as he could to get to get even with the boat. Tew saw him and jumped off.

Your sword is extremely annoying. But now I have an ace up my sleeve.

"Oh yeah? And what is that?"

"I'm at a place with grass."

"What does that have to do with anything?"

You'll see. Grass Shackles! Grass very quickly grew up his legs, wrapping around his ankles , then grew higher and wrapped Oscar's two arms together.

"You're a fruit user? Should have seen in coming. Real swordsmen are hard to come by anymore."

You think I care  about being a real swordsman? 25 deaths!

In an instant, Tew was standing behind Oscar, who had 25 deep slashes in his chest. Tew let the grass die as Oscar's body fell.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 22, 2009)

Sakura reached Shell island, housing a marines headquarters. That's where Roronoa is said to be kept.

Sakura stood near his boat

"Hasashiburi, wait here..."

with his hands in his pockets he walked towards the center of the island.

A shopkeeper looked up

"That...kid...His emits a strange aura..."

Sakura looked over, and ignored it, people always look weird at him.

He continued on and reached the gate of the headquarters, in the vast open space he saw someone bound to a cross...It was Roronoa Zoro.

"Hmm...That's him right?"

"Uhm...Sir?" A small girl pulled his shirt

Sakura was a little freaked out and her standing so close suddenly

"W-Who are you?"

"My name is Rika. That man...Can you help him?"

"Uhh...Is that Roronoa Zoro?"

"...No he--"

"Oh okay...nevermind then." Sakura turned around

"WAIT!" Rika shouted, Sakura turned around suprised

"He certaintly looks like him but...he is a friend of mine."

"A friend?"

Rika nods "Yes...He was a onigiri I made...But suddenly he came alive..."

 "What's that for bull--"

"It's true! Really! Help him, rescue him! You will see for yourself!"

Sakura looked over again through the chains

he pulled his shoulders up

He lifted off jumping high over the wall but his toe ticked the wall unbalacing him and making him fall flat on his face.

"..."

"Impressive entrance."

Sakura stood up 

"Don't be cocky now...I'm here to rescue you Roronoa..."

Sakura walked closer and inspected him

("Well he certaintly looks like him...but his hair is whitish with a black stripe...Like a onigiri...")

"Well...?"

"You're weird."

"DAMNIT! You are weird pink haired freak!"

"Your the weird one with your rice-esque hair, monster!"

"Well well...Can the two of you stop it?"

Sakura and 'Zoro' looked aside and saw a man walking towards them.

A man with a giant hammer as right arm walked towards them, he had marines clothing.

"Let me introduce myself...I am Captain Hammer-hand Dorgan."

"Original nick-name...it suits you."

The captain scratches his back and replies in happy way 
"R-Really?! Thank you...Everyone was saying it was totally lame and all but now you came here, on forbidden grounds nonetheless but hey, who cares. I'm just glad you say such nice things to me, nobody arounds here does such thing and well--"

'Zoro' interfaired "Knock it off, sarcasm, can't you read." 

"W-WHAT?! How dare you to fool me like that you brat!" The man was steaming.

"Mr.Hammer-arm...Can I release this guy?"

"It's hammer-hand!! Urgh...! This mockery!"

The man ran towars Sakura holding his hammer high above his head
"I'll smash you to pieces!!"

The hammer struck down but Sakura quickly dodged it by doing a back flip and landed on the cross.

He pulled out a yo-yo in a cool esque manner and twirling it down and up continuesly.

"Don't pick a fight with me...hammer-guy..."

"Ugh...Can you stop flicking that thing infront of me?!"

Sakura catched the yo-yo.

"Prepare."

He launched the yo-yo in a quick flash towards Dorgan's face, smacking him with great might.

"Ugh..."

Sakura jumped up and took a step upon the captain's hammer making him lose balance he jumped down and quickly swiped the yo-yo towards the legs of the captain making him smack down, letting the giant hammer land on the captain.

"Knock-down."

"Can you free me now?"

"Your not Roronoa are you?" Sakura said while losing the ropes around the guy

"That's right...I just look like him...Actually I'm a onigiri." He changed to hybrid form in which his face was in the middle of a big rice-ball, decreasing in half the length.

"And further..." He changed to a real onigiri, and changes back

"So...Wait a sec...Your a devil fruit user."
"Exactly."
"Then...If you can decrease in size...Why didn't you do so in the first place and just escape?"

The onigiri man smacks his fist in his open hand

"YOU DIDN'T THINK OF IT?!"

The onigiri man scratched the back of his hand.

"Well anyway...I didn't introduce myself yet."

He took on a cool pose and pulled out two blades

"The name is Zorokiller, Zoro Zoro akuma no mi user, swordsman, nice to meet you."

"...Uhh...Yes...Well my name is Sakura Mercury Novabent, yoyoist, nice to meet you."

The two of them walked towards the gate to leave the headquarters returning to Rika.

"You know...I was honest about his nickname.""You really thought it was cool? You sure are a weird guy..."
"Heh...You are the weird one..."
"Raisususu! I like your style"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2009)

*With Prince...*

Prince set out across the jungle. "Oda damnit, I hate manhunts," he muttered to himself, quietly sneaking through the underbrush. "With their giant trees, and crazy ass animals..." he continued. He carried on like this for quite some time before hearing voices. He stopped, eyes growing wide and ducking low. When he was sure the pirates couldn't see him, he shimmied quickly up the tree.

"-boss said to wait here. Blasted marines gonna ruin everything, ya know."
"Stakeout duty sucks."
"Someone has to do it."
"But why us?"

Prince watched the two pirates for a moment, then quickly created a mirage of himself. It jumped effortlessly out of the tree, and right into the ambush the pirates were preparing.

"OI!" One shouted. "He didn't set off the mines!"

_Note to self,_ Prince thought calmly. _Watch out for mines._
The pirates started unloading at his double, who simply stood there as the bullets passed harmlessly through him.

"He must be a logia! We don't stand a chance! Run!" The pirates began to run into the cover of the jungle, but Prince swung down on a vine and grabbed ones head with his legs. He wrenched his lower body forward, slamming one of the men into the other, who stumbled off the makeshift path. He fell, and there was a loud *Boom!*

"Whoops," Prince said indeifferently. "A mine." He he dropped of the vine, rolling forward, and used the momentum to throw his prisoner into the ground. He slammed his gauntlet into his face a few times, the casually drew his sword and cut his throat. "Off we go again..." He tunred and climbed up another tree, moving along the branches to avoid mines. After about an hour, he sat to take a rest. "Well, this is boring."

"DEFEND THYSELF MISCREANT!" Prince looked down in suprise a huge man armoured head to toe and wielding an enormous blade crashed through the underbrush. 

"Gack!" Prince shouted as the man swung his man sized sword at the tree. He threw himself forward, landing on another branch. "What the hell?"


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 22, 2009)

-With Henry and Ali, before Tew fought Oscar-

The two made it to the upper yard without any troubles. They drove the boat down the river, like the rest. And when they made it to the pendulums, they noticed all of the trees that were fallen so they decided to investigate.

"I'll go left, you go right." Henry said.

"What about the middle?"

"What about the middle? Who cares?"

"Good enough for me."

-Following Ali-

He walked through the maze that Melissa made. He really wasn't sure what he was looking for but he knew that he would know it when he saw it. After a short time, he saw a trail of dead bodies and wooden spikes.

"Melissa must have been here. OIII!!! Melissa!!"

-With Liz-

She was running for her life. There was no way she could win against this foe. Only survive. Her pattern was unpredictable. Sometimes left, sometimes right. Sometimes pretending to climb over a trunk but going in either direction. It was the only thing keeping her alive. Luckily for her, the burn bazooka rounds stopped coming. However the rifle rounds started. These were much easier to avoid. So easy, Liz started getting care-free. Her foot work got off and she tripped over some vegetation.

She though she was done for. The sniper fired his bullet. *CHING!!!* Liz was saved by Henry hitting the sniper's bullet with one of his own.

"Thank you so much!"

"Shhhh! He'll spot me. And don't look over at me." Henry whispered, staying hidden. He had no idea where the sniper was and the sniper had no idea where he was. Liz quickly scrambled to get adequate cover.

"Where are you...?" He scanned around the trees, seeing no one. He slowly looked up and down every single tree he could see, not missing a single detail. Finally he saw him. *BANG!* Henry fired his bullet. The sniper was able to avoid it and get to the other side of the tree. He wanted to turn this into a war of attrition. Henry smiled. He knew he was going to win now. He hit the button on a breath dial Tew crudely attached to his rifle. Then he activated a flame dial. It was all over. The beam of fire ate right through the tree and killed the sniper.

"Didn't see that coming did ya?"


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 22, 2009)

Angelina listened to Kent ramble on impatiently.  When Kent finally finished spewing all of that pirate free stuff out of his mouth, Angelina had already knew what to say.  "I am a plumber," she began.  "I can fix toilets and piping and do some repairs to the ship. William," she gestured towards the black haired man,"is my assistant.  So can we join your crew or not?" 

*V vs Sunil...* 

The polar bear zoan's arm shot out and slammed into V's chest.  V was knocked flat onto his back, gasping in pain.  Sunil stood towering over V.  Sunil's arm reached back to strike the finishing blow.  "Goodbye, masked clown." The arm moved in a blur, claws armed straight at V's throat.  

V's arm shot out and grabbed the polar bear's wrist.  He was using all of his strength to stop the arm from moving forward.  V quickly released and rolled away just as Sunil's other arm smashed into the ground where he was.  V slowly got to his feet, a knife in each of his hands.  Sunil grinned.  "You're just delaying the inevitable." 

V didn't reply for a several seconds.  Sunil tensed, expecting some sort of surprise attack.  "Over the past few months, I have been fine tuning the best way to kill.  It is simple: focus only on your target, forget everything else.  It is the most pleasurable way to get a kill."Sunil chuckled.  
"You're telling me something that every single killer knows." 
"There is a large difference between what scum like you do and what a real killer does." 

Something changed.  Nothing visible, but it could be felt in the air.  Sunil took two steps back, wary. Everything around V melted into darkness except for Sunil.  V ran forward.  Sunil entered a defensive stance and swung at V as he came by, but he hit air.  Sunil spun to see where V had gone.  The marine was much faster than before.  Sunil suddenly felt intense pain in his arm.  He looked down and saw there was a deep slash coming down from his arm to his chest with blood gushing out.     

V suddenly appeared in front of Sunil.  "This is the difference between me and you." V moved faster than Sunil could react, opening another long cut in the pirate's chest.  Sunil slumped to the ground.  V released his focus on Sunil, or Killer Instinct, as he liked to call it.  V's vision returned to normal and he gasped for breath.  Even without the beating he had taken earlier, Killer Instinct was extremely tiring.  After catching his breath, V headed off to find Gilmont.  Just as he was about to leave the clearing where he fought Sunil, he heard a sound behind him.  "Angry Mother Point." V spun around and saw a massive, polar bear the size of an elephant behind him.  *"AAARRR!!!"* it bellowed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 22, 2009)

"Calm your mind and slowly empty it of all corrupting thoughts," Gyatso states in a calm and serene voice, "Breath in and breath out..." The seven foot tall Monk and Annie both sit cross legged on the stone floor of a large room with a high ceiling that goes up for hundreds of feet where there is a small opening into the sky. Annie closes her eyes and tries to eliminate any stray thoughts.  

Gyatso nods approvingly, "Good, now imagine a river in your minds eye and let all your conscious thought flow out of you. Your heightened awareness is hidden beneath the many surfaces of your mind and you must unravel each layer like an onion until you reach the core. Only then will you be able to call upon your Mantra at will."

Annie frowns as she tries to make her mind clear of thought, but memories keep flooding back into her vision, some of them are good memories but most are troubling. Gyatso sighs as he senses her troubled nature, "You have experienced many tragedies in your life," he states knowingly, "Hmmm....then let us focus on the positives. What do you have to live for?" he asks Annie. 

"Nothing..." Annie answers without hesitation. Gyatso frowns at Annie, "That's a stupid answer. If you had nothing to live for then you wouldn't be here trying to become stronger. Do you have any goals?" he asks her.  

"I used to...but not anymore," Annie answers while looking down at the floor. "Is there anyone or anything that you love then?" Gyatso asks. Annie doesn't answer for several seconds then she shakes her head, "No, everyone that I love is dead," she states matter of factly. Gyatso looks at Annie curiously, he senses something hidden, "What about your Nakama?" he asks.

Annie shrugs, "Some of them are my friends I guess but nothing beyond that really," she answers. Gyatso shakes his head, "You're lying, a name keeps popping into my head," he closes his eyes and then nods, "Who's Shin?" he asks Annie. The gunslinger glares at Gyatso and stands up, "Go to hell, I didn't come here for a therapy session or any of this hokey meditation bullshit. I just want to become stronger!!" she yells at him.  

Gyatso chuckles and nods, "Yes you are a most stubborn one," suddenly he stands to his full height and cracks his massive knuckles, "Fine then. It looks like I will have to force your mantra to awaken then!" he states. 

Annie doesn't like the menacing intent the Monk gives off and she tenses up, "And how are ya gonna do that?" she asks.  

Gyatso smiles, "By trying to kill you of course," *BABOOM!* Suddenly he appears in front of Annie in a burst of speed and slams his fists over her head. Annie narrowly rolls away at the last second as the giant Monks fists smash a huge crater into the stone floor. Annie starts to backflip away but Gyatso easily predicts her move and manages to grab ahold of her left foot. He reels her in with tremendous force and then flings her like a bullet towards the top of the high ceiling. 

"LIVE OR DIE, IT'S YOUR CHOICE!!!" yells Gyatso as he leaps like a missile into the air right after Annie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2009)

*With Kent, Jorma, and Kaya...*

"Okay." Kent said simply, looking at Angelina and William. He still didn't quite trust them, but they could use all the help they could get right now. "You can join." He went back to the task of sorting out all the guns. "That reminds me," he said, looking up. "We need a name."

"What?"

"A name. For the crew. And the boat. And we need a flag. Our very own Jolly rodger." He looked around hopefully. "Any ideas? I always value the imput of my crew."

*"WE'RE NOT YOUR CREW!"*

"What about the sogeking pirates?" Jorma suggested. *Thwap!* Kaya hit him on the back of the head. 

"We're not naming the crew after some stupid super hero!" Jorma gasped. 

"Sogeking is not stupid!" He shouted. "Take that back!" Kent sighed. This was going to be harder than he thought...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 22, 2009)

Flynn shakes his head in annoyance, "OI! Who the fuck are you people!?!" he shouts at Kent, Jorma, Angelina, and William. 

"I must have been laid up when it happened but wouldn't it be nice if we introduced ourselves before naming this boat?! I'm not traveling with anyone who I know nothing about!" he states matter of factly and crosses his arms. 

Usagi leans against the railing and nods, "He's got a point. You all already know my name but you don't know what my dream is and I don't know what any of your dreams are either. I can't judge a man or woman properly unless I know what his or her dreams are, goals."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2009)

Kent stared. "So...you want to know what I dream about?" He paused, brow furrowing in concentration. "Well, last night, I dreamed the ocean was made of ice cream, and I went swimming in there, and Usagi was there too, but he ate too much ice cream and exploded..." He trails off, looking around at the disbelieving faces. "What?" Jorma grinned and shook his head.

"Kent, they want to know your goals. What you want to achieve in life. Why you became a pirate." Kent shrugged. 

"Cause I felt like it."

"You became a pirate on a whim?" Kaya asked, jaw hanging open.

"It seemed like a good idea at the time..." *Thwap!* Kaya hit him on the back of the head, and he fell to the deck. Then she dusted herself off.

"I just want to make money. And...well...there's someon I'm looking for, but...I don't think I'll ever find him." She sat down meekly. It had been a long time since she had admitted she was actually looking for Prince. The odds he was alive were impossible, but if anyone could've survived those pirates, it was Prince. Jorma walked up, oblivious to Kaya's sudden change in attitude.

"I want to become as great a sniper as sogeking." He said matter-of-factly. "And I want to meet him some day in the new world." He dragged Kent to his feet and walked away again.

"Uh," said Kent, looking around nervously. "Goals...goals...what are my goals..." He hopped back and forth for a moment. "Oh right!" He said suddenly. "I want to master all 7 forms of Rokushiki." Kaya facepalmed.

"Idiot," she said, staring at him coldly. "There all only 6 forms of Rokushiki. Soru, Kami-e, Geppou, shigan, rankyaku, and tekkai." Kent shook his head.

"Old man said there was a seventh form," he said stubbornly. "So there is." Kaya sighed and rolled her eyes, but said nothing. She had had enough arguing for today. She turned to the rest of the crew.

"Your turn..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 22, 2009)

With Shin

With everything packed the swordsman was ready to go and he wasted no time, after a quick goodbye he would take off."Alph, with me gone someone will need to step as the resident man of the house....Or ship in this case."Alph immediately said."I would be honored to fill those shoes Shin."But the swordsman just chuckled and shook his head."Actually I meant that you should tell Tatsu that he needs to fill in for me."He walked over and patted the much larger Alph on the shoulder a few times"Nah, I'm just joking since neither of the two could fill my shoes."


"Anyways, make sure to contact me when everyone gets back and...."He searched trough his pockets and took out what he was looking for but after glancing at it for a few moments he placed it back in his pockets."I had something for Annie I was supposed to give back earlier but something like that is better done in person so I'll do it when I get back."The silver bullet was tucked away again and Shin sat down on the saddle of his Flying fish.

After lighting a cigarette for him and his companion he leaned back, making himself more comfortable while his hands gripped the handle.He could get used to traveling like this."In the words of Annie."Well he wasn't sure if Annie ever said this but it seemed like something she would say."Adios nachos."He meant amigos but his mastery of languages is limited to his native language and the common.

He took off, now that he was on the far side of the island, from where he originally discovered Nihon wasn't far.He would have to  pass this island and it seemed like it would wiser to do so from below instead of going over it.The two rose up in the air and then swooped down trough the cloud sea.This all would add to his traveling time since they were going in the opposite direction but how much longer could that take?

His first words though when he exited the white sea?"We should've passed over the island."They were immediately swallowed in by a storm, or better said a tropical storm or hurricane, whichever you prefer.Smokey was strong and was working hard not to get sucked by the storm.There was an island nearby and the the fish attempted to land there.

Sadly they crashed into the sea a little before the beach but with great effort Shin eventually managed to drag himself and Smokey on land."Heh, I should've deactivated the weights."A realization made a little too late and the two exhausted adventurers passed out on the beach from utter exhaustion.This trip didn't start of good.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 22, 2009)

Flynn looks at these simpletons and shakes his head in disbelief, "You lot are just a bunch of dumbasses," he says with a sigh, "Especially you, Mister good humor," he says pointing at Kent. 

The thief shrugs and stares wistfully out at the water, remembering when it was just him Trixie and Usagi. Things were going great until all this madness happened. Finally he stares at the panda and shrugs, "I don't know do you really wanna be involved with a bunch of amateurs like these?" he asks his old friend.

Usagi scratches the underside of his chin thoughtfully, "Well they did help us out when we were in a bind that counts for something now doesn't it?" 

Flynn narrows his eyes at the Panda hating it when he has a valid point, "We were doing so well though!" he exclaims in frustration. "You can't change the past. Maybe its time for a new beginning," replies Usagi very simply. 

Flynn sighs and turns back towards the rest of this so called crew, "I used to have a dream but now that dream is over. All I have left is vengeance," he states, "And if any of you get in the way of it....then I'll personally move you out the way," he promises. 

"And I just want to recover my life," states Usagi very simply and he leaves it at that.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 22, 2009)

-With Turner-

He was with Leo, who was talking into a baby den den mushi.

"What's that?" Leo asked into it.

_The cyborg got another prisoner. Some girl, she won't give her name._
 The head prison guard reported.

"Good, good. And how is the other operation going?"

_You mean giving people chromose? Smoothly as possible. Everyone is getting lower doses. Although I need to ask, why not just give them higher doses? There's plenty here._

"Just don't. Anything else to add?"

_No sir._

"Good," *click*, "Did you hear all of that sir?"

"Yes, yes. Do you have any other news?"

"No sir. Although can I ask a question?"

"Choose wisely."

"Well, you seem sort of uneasy. Are you worried about something? Perhaps Jimi or-"

"If you keep speaking I'll kill you." *Meru Meru Meru. Meru Meru Meru. Meru Meru Meru. Meru Meru Meru. Click.*

_Sir!_ Some fodder reported over the Den Den Mushi, _De D. Dee and Jimi Bane are in the upper yard. They went through the gate that says Trial of String. However, they left the boat and now they are separated._

"Thank you." Leo said. *Click.*, "Sir?"

"I'll deal with this myself."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2009)

_*23 years ago...*_
"So you're really set on this aren't ya?" asks the Pirate Captain as he looks out across the ocean from the bow of the ship. 

A young blond girl with short strawberry blond hair and bright green eyes stands across from the Pirate. She looks exactly like Annie in every detail. The girl leans back casually against the railing of the ship and spins around a gleaming silver revolver in her right hand like a trick artist, moving it in an inhuman blur. Then she smiles a devil may care grin at the Pirate and nods, "Yeah pops its time for me to make my own path. I wanna form my own crew."

The Pirate grins at the girl's recklessness and chuckles, "For Pete's sake Sarah you're still only 14 years old. Why it feels like only yesterday when you fell out of the sky and we rescued you. Ever since then I've raised you like a daughter and this ship has been your home," he frowns slightly, "At least wait a couple of more years. We've only been in the New World for a short while. Things are bound to get exciting especially with Roger making his final push." he says.

Sarah smiles gratefully towards him, "I really appreciate everything you've done for me pops and I'll never forget it but...." she tries to find the right words, "Something just tells me that its time for me to make my move is all." 

The Pirate sighs wistfully and nods, "We'll all miss ya Sarah." 

"Aw don't you dare cry on me pops. It ain't becoming of a tough guy like you," she says with a laugh but deep down she feels like crying herself. Just then a tiny fly lands on the wool cap of the Helmsman as he steers the ship. *BANG!* Sarah hits the fly dead on with one bullet without even looking and yawns. "DAMN IT SARAH YA ALWAYS DO THAT WHEN A FLY LANDS ON MY HAT!!!" yells the Helmsman frantically. 

"Who said I was aiming for the fly, fella?" replies Sarah with a smirk. The Pirate Captain laughs in a hysterical fit, "Things certainly won't be the same without ya."  

*Right here right now...*
"TIME TO GET MY GUNS FELLA!!!!" shouts Annie as she lands with a thud on her read end outside the temple. Annie flips to her feet just as Gyatso appears like a blur out of the sky and smashes into the ground where the gunslinger had just landed. 

Gyatso laughs, "We'll activate your Mantra yet!!" he bellows as he moves towards Annie even twice as fast as before.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2009)

with the little tree pirates-

Taking down a castle is hard work. A normal castle with normal pirates is hard enough. This is a castle that the marines AND the king himself have fortified to be an island of nobility. Not world nobles, but nobles. Men and women who are to be protected by any means. Breaking into this castle was made to be impossible. No ships can enter it, one entrance, one exit. Marines and nobles alike must use this one means. This makes it far more difficult for pirates or thieves to break in. You fortify your one and only weakness in order to stop all problems.

But, Their is a problem with this ideal. You fortify your weaknesses based on how you view those who would attack you. twenty armed guards on the outside is nothing more then childs play to a group who just took down one of the biggest players in the North Blue. "Oi, Open the gate." Jason cheers. The guards all lay on the ground battered and bruised. Eve and Jason now have three guns each. "We're getting to it!" Bolt and Rex yell, They've been surrounded by marines and guards. No way out, No way to escape. This is the ideal of King Isako the first. But, The king's never met the little tree pirates.

With The Nonki-

The figures watch the marines from the tree. "Sir." One speaks into a denden mushi. "What." The voice replies. "The marines have arrived." He blinks. "HAHAHAHA! BALLSY BASTARDS!!!" The other end laughs. "Send the small fries. I want to get an idea of their strength." The man nods. "Though it seems useless. There is but twenty at most sir." The shadowed figure speaks. "I DON'T CARE! SEND THE DAMN SMALL FRY!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 23, 2009)

With Shin

The boy woke up in an unfamiliar room, no longer was he on that beach together with Smokey and his katana was no where to be seen.He stumbled out of bed, though he realized he was only in his boxers he didn't care about something like that now. His baggage was lying in one of the corner and the first door he checked led to a bathroom."Hey fella......Fella?I've spent way too much time with Annie."He moved up to Smokey, who was in the bathtub and surprisingly enough the fish was enjoying itself.

Next to the bathtub was the saddle and equipment so next on his list was finding out where the hell his sword was and.....Well at this point his stomach growled so getting something to eat was also placed on the list.He crept back to the room he had woken up in earlier and upon opening the door he noticed three people.One was in the kitchen, whatever she was cooking it smelled gooooood.This one was wearing a black silk kimono and her dark green hair in two tails.

There was another woman looking over at maps and other documents, this one had a black hair but much shorter then the other, also she wore some sort of weird modified yellow kimono.Shin assumed to was to allow her more freedom when in combat. Then finally the only male of the three, wore a black combat uniform and had black hair with one spike of hair oddly sticking out somewhere at the back of his head.Not far from him stood a spear but currently he was holding the Divine Dawn."I can't get this damn katana unsheathed, it's like it's rusted shut."

As he heard this he was suddenly reminded of that story that it was cursed, maybe the Divine Dawn really was picky about it's user."Hey, you're up."While Shin was sneaking around, the girl in the kitchen somehow noticed him, the only one out of the three and brought him a bowl of food."Here, I made this for you and let me get you some clothing."Well this was surprising, neither of the two others really seemed bothered by his presence, though the male placed the sword down next to Shin.

The surprising part though was that the food, the were dishes from the Nihon cuisine from what he could see both what was handed to him and what was being prepared in the kitchen.When the woman returned she handed him a kimono as well and helped him get it on, he hadn't worn one since he was a little kid."Oh my, how homesome you look like this."The girl giggled as Shin was fully clothed now and started eating.She sat down next to him and introduced the group."I'm Linali, that's Tao Ren over there."She pointed to the guy that had been attempting to unsheath Divine Dawn and then finally."That's my cousin, Jubi."

"Is this Nihon?"This couldn't be right, it would've taken a few hours of traveling to get to the island but these people were certainly from Nihon."No, we're on a nearby island but we all have parents or grandsparents from Nihon, I assume you're like us."Shin nodded."You're lucky that you didn't wash up on Nihon shores though, the marines have a strict policy, they kill those that was upon shore."This surprised Shin, he didn't know the marines on Nihon were that strict.

"That doesn't happen often right, I mean how can they tell someone washed upon shore."He added."I doubt that only people from Nihon live there so unless they...."He was cut off by Linali."You don't know much about the island huh?"She said."The island has became nothing more then a glorified prison, there's only a thin patch of land not surrounded by gigantic walls, these walls have cannons and marines ready at all times and there is only one way of entering and that is trough the only gate."Upon this point Shin was visibly shocked and wondered how the hell he was going to get in and out if he runs into trouble.He was a wanted man after all.

Unknown to him though there was still no picture of him available and so his wanted poster consisted out of his bounty and a no smoking sign for a picture.

"The only way one could enter is by buying a ticket on one of the islands nearby, go by passenger ship to pass the Nihon gate......This is all to keep pirates and especially pirates of Nihon descent out, after passing trough the gate you enter a highly secured part of Nihon with many marine officers, including a Rear Admiral."She continued."There everyone one is checked, to see whether or not you have a bounty and if you do you're executed on the spot by any of the high ranking and powerful marines present.....Believe me only an Yonkoy would get trough that checkpoint alive."


"But luckily enough you're not wanted."Jubi spoke up, Shin could see what were on the papers she was reading and it turned out to be a stack of wanted posters."These are the wanted posters of any pirate with even vague Nihon features, up to date and you weren't among them."They hadn't made the link to the Smokin' Samurai though, because no one knew what he looked like he hadn't been included in that list of posters.


"But you want to go to Nihon right, because I have an offer for you then."She pulled out a ticket."We have.....Business to attend in Nihon but both we ran into trouble on our way here and when we finally arrived close to Nihon we discovered that both Tao and Jubi gained a bounty so only I could go but at the same time people like me, alone and not a current resident of Nihon stand out and it would be likely I would end up imprisoned or worse just because I seem suspicious.....That's reason enough for them."


"But......Now you're here and we were thinking that you and me could help each other out, if we would pretend that we were on our honeymoon and went on a trip to our home nation it wouldn't be the suspicious at all and both of us could get in and out easily enough."Shin got up and snatched the ticket before she could ask what he thought about it."Sure, I'm in a hurry so let's get going then.""We still have an hour until the next ship leaves but we should start getting our things then."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2009)

_Tori Island_

Elza spots Ruru beating down on a group of marines. She tries to support him by breathing fire at them, but Rek tells her not to.

"Let Ruru have his fun, my dear Elza. From the looks of things he's already finished with the cannon anyway." Rek points to the hole in the ground Ruru made, where large pieces of metal can be found lying on the ground.

"It seems Cass requires assistance." Jun said, pointing to the sniper sitting on the rooftops. 

"Alright then, my dear Elza could you drop us off at Cass's position and after that go to the Dirge and tell Matyr to ready the weapon." Elza complies, landing next to Cass.

The sniper approaches Rek and Jun with a concerned look on her face."Um...Rek...I'm confused...shouldn't we be helping people instead of making them panic?" 

Rek grins and pats Cass on the back. "Trust me Cass, what we're doing is for the best."The young noble looks at Elza, who flies off to tell Matyr to ready the weapon.

"Now I shall devulge to you two how I plan to lure Uno out into the open."

_The Windy Dirge_
Matyr sees Elza land on the Dirge's deck. He approaches her, with Sheep tagging along. 

"Rekkie-poo said to ready the weapon." 

Matyr grinned. "Got it." He presses a button on his wheelchair, activating the hydraulic platform of the Dirge.

"Always wanted to use this."

_Tori Island_
Rek finished explaining his next plan to Jun and Cass. Cass blinks,confused, wile Jun is skeptical of his scheme.

"I find your scheme quite despicable. It would be much easier if we interrogate one of her warriors to find out where she is."

"Correct, my dear Jun, but Uno has a special ability that prevents us from doing so. Besides, he's forced me to use tactics such as this. "


_The Windy Dirge_
Matyr smiles as he looks at his weapon. It wasn't everyday that he'd find a situation to use this device. The weapon resembled a large, metalic dendenmushi, with its eyes resembling spirals and a steel mustache under its lip. There was a lever attached to its shell, with notches that indicated a power level of some sort.

"Give this to Rek." A servant holding a blue chest walks to Elza, and hands it to her. "Okey-dokey. Rekkie-poo is sure to be happy after this." The dragon girl picks up the chest, and flies off. "And here I thought Rek only liked scary women." He comments as he watches her fly off.

_Tori Island_
Rek smirks when he sees Elza heading for their spot.

"Everything is set." When Elza arrives She hands over the chest to Rek. "Here you go." Rek opens the chest, revealing a broken katana a couple of old newspapers, and a tattered, pink diary. There was also a small metalic dendenmushi inside, with a mustache and spiral eyes. 

_Windy Dirge_
"That peasant dragon girl should have already given the chest to Rek. Better fire this thing up." Matyr pulled down the lever, activating the device.

_Tori Island_

Rek holds the metal dendenmushi in front of him, and begins to speak. On the Dirge, the large metalic-looking dendenmushi's eyes start to glow. "Den Den Hacker, activate."

_Uno's secret base, Tori Island._
A soldier enters Uno's quarters, holding a dendenmushi in his hand. "Uno-sama, something is wrong with the dendenmushis!" Uno stands up to get a closer look on the snail. Its eyes where now spirals. Every dendenmushi in the island had their eyes replaced by spirals. 

"This is Rek Alexandro Numengard Du Mortis, son of the great noble family Du Mortis. I am adressing you, Uno, leader of Hagyaku Nihon. I demand an audience with you, or else I will reveal something quite surprising about you, _Gottwal_." Everyone on the island stops when they hear Rek's words.

"Gottwal? That's a world noble family. I wonder...could it be..." Matyr looks at his device with interest. The den den hacker was yet another experimental device he built based on the schematics given to him by Daedalus. It was loosely based on Impel Down's security system, except this den den mushi was designed to take control of other dendenmushis similar to how a black dendenmushi was able to listen in on other dendenmushis. Years of selective breathing and experimentation lead to the creation of this device.

"You have 20 minutes to go the island docks. You must go alone, or else I'll reveal everything. Oh, and bring the tablet with you, I still want it."

_Uno's secret Base_
The masked leader of the Makosou cursed. He should have expected Rek to do something like this. "That despicable bastard....It seems I'm left with no choice." Uno exits his chamber, were several men and women with rifles were standing by. "I want our finest snipers to position themselves at the docks. We'll end this once and for all."


----------



## herczeg (Feb 23, 2009)

...and that left Zooey. All eight passanger of the little stolen ship were sitting, lying or hanging leaning against something. The sun was just about to go down after this crazy day. She felt all seven of them gazing at her, but she just stared at a point somewhere behind them. Goal? Ambitions? How the hell should she know the answer?! 
"Come on your turn." pressed Flynn
"I... I can't tell for sure." 
"Can't tell? What's this bullshit? Why are you here? Why were you on Fallgrand?" Kaya sounded irritadet. This vagueness must have annoyed her.
"I was looking for someone..."
"So there you go, your dream is just like m--"
"No!" interrupted Zooey suddenly looking in her eyes "It's not like that. It used to, but yesterday and the day before and the day before that i woke up and i didn't care if i could find him. Or at least i didn't believe it would matter anything."
"Then why..." 
"To keep going. If nothing elese it kept me going..." Zooey stopped. It was hard to explaining something she wasn't sure about.
"I know! I know!" jumped up Kent with wide smile  "You wanna be a pirate too righty?" he looked around proudly. He had no doubt that he solved the question.
"Pirate? I used to be one. It's nothing more than a title. I don't care about titles."
"So tell me then..." started Usagi slowly "What do you think about when you wake up. What's your heart's desire?" 
That simple isn't it? The thing you wish for the most. Like saving your parents. Saving your guardian. Saving whoever else. And getting your revenge when you failed. And moving on when you failed again. And looking for someone with answers when you fail at moving on.
"I wish" she answered uncertainly "I wish i never left my friends."
"That's it then? You want to find them again?"
"No. You were right. What's done is done. You can't change the past."
"It's obvious" looked at her Flynn
"Yeah, you wanna find Sogeking too!!!" *SMACK! * 
"You looking for a purpose. A new goal. I want a new dream to live for!" finished Flynn's line Zooey.
The sun reached the horizont. Only two people left. Two dreams to talk about. And then, the future...

The mute man in the pirate coat wrote a few words in his notebook as the conversation went on and now showed them to Zooey.
"Oh... The Awesome Souce Pirates. I was part of Zerithros R. Zetta's crew."


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 23, 2009)

Sakura was waiting at the docks together with Hasashiburi, waiting for Zorokiller the onigiri-man, he was saying his goodbyes to the little girl.

It seemed like what she said was true, he was once her onigiri but he suddenly came alive.

Zorokiller walked toward Sakura

"Alright...I'm ready..."

"Was it hard to say goodbye?"

"...That's not it...The hard part was finding this dock." He said calmly

"WHAT?! You've been lost all this time?!" Sakura hit him on the back of his head.



Later on when the ship was setting for the next island.

"So...Where are we going?"
"Toward the Grand Line...To form the Shinkigen Kishi."

Zorokiller was in shock "S-Shinkigen Kishi?!"

"Yes...What about it?"

"I fought the Shinkigen Kishi a year ago...together with my old crew...The Awesome Sauce Pirates...But later on we all got disbanded after a terrible tournament set up by that organization..."

"You were a part of that crew...the most awesome, GAR, epic crew ever known?" Sakura said in a amazed tone

Zorokiller nods "Yeah....Zerithros R. Zetta...My old companion and the rest of my nakama...we all fought that dreaded Shinkigen Kishi..."

"DON'T LISTEN TO HIM SAKURA!"

"?!"
"Gramps?"

"Don't listen to that crazy monster, the Shinkigen Kishi...To rise again...That's what matters! I already have arrangements of the old funder and got members heading towards Whiskey Peak! Sakura you are a vital part in all of this!"

"Gramps...Shinkigen Kishi, you...What do you guys do?"

Zorokiller looked worried towards Sakura

"We wish for nothing else then world peace!"

Sakura looks at Zorokiller the man he just met...and looked at the den-den mushi that he received from his grandfather

"...I'll follow my own path..."

He throws the Den-den mushi overboard

"...berruberru...*blub*"

"You..."

Sakura stands on top of Hasashiburi and deterimented yells in the open sky

"I'll follow my own path!!" he looks over towards Zorokiller "Will you...Join me on my journey? To find your friends? To find my father...As a part of The New Awesome Sauce Pirates?"

Zorokiller smiles and laughs hard "Raisususu....That sounds like a good idea kid!"

Sakura grins and nods "Alright then! Hasashiburi!! FULL SPEED TOWARDS THE GRAND LINE!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 23, 2009)

With the Nonki-

As the crew decide which course of action to take, a multitude of pirates rush out of the trees and attack them. Paegun and Sooyoung draw their blades and begin to cut down enemies. Joseph fires off a cannon ball clearing a group and this triggers the rest of the crew to attack as well.

All of them are in battle except Eric who stands still, his head looking down, "I'm..." Some people turn to look at him, "I'm...tired...OF FIGHTING FODDER!!!!" He says turning his limbs into chains and twisting them around madly, "Chain Tornado!" 

The chains smack into all of the fodder and takes them out. Eric retracts the chains and holds his head, dizzy, "AREN'T THERE ANY PIRATES WITHOUT GIANT ARMIES OF FODDER TO FIGHT! EVERY TIME!"

With the Little Tree Pirates-

"Damn this is a lot of marines..." Bolt says drawing his sai, "Aye, this'll take forever...unless." Bolt turns to him, "Unless what?"
 Rex chains a devilish grin, "You wana' finish em off quicka?" Bolt stomps his foot, "Of course I do!" Rex places his guitar on his back and cracks his knuckles, "Alrighty then, if you insist."

He fires strings from out of his hands and they wrap around Bolt's legs, "Wha?" Rex turns around and pulls Bolt into the air with all of his might, "WHAT'S THE POINT OF THIS!" "Just wait mate!" He then begins to swing Bolt around in circles.


"Just keep swingin those little knives of yurs." "They're Sai!" he shouts as he cuts through a group of marines, "Hey, this is actually working...but I'm starting to feel..." 

He continues to spin and he continues to feel sicker, "Alright! Stop! I'm gona' hurl!" "Finish em off quicker then!" Bolt begins to swing and slash like a mad man until there are finally no more marines.

"Ok! Stop it!" He says holding his mouth and stomach, "Not sure how to do that exactly...Let's try this." he says releasing the strings and sending bolt crashing into the wall, "Uuugh..." He says holding his stomach, "Well done partna. He says lowering the gate for the rest of the crew."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2009)

"The Awesome Sauce Pirates?" Kaya asked, holding a hand over her mouth to conceal the smile.

"Heh. Nice name," Kent said. He had at least enough sense not to start laughing out loud.

"I actually heard of them once," Jorma said conversationally. "Didn't you have a guy that looked like that pirate hunter Zoro? The one that's part of the Strawhat crew now?" Zooey nodded slowly. "Then..." Jorma trailed off, struggling to remember what little there had been in the paper so many years ago. "You're Zooey!" He said suddenly.

"Yes..."

"The crazy one? That insane girl with all the knives who would attack DF users on sight, even if they were your own nakama?" Zooey said nothing, and Jorma stopped suddenly. He didn't know it, but he had a strange sense that a line had been crossed. Lines were important things, if fairly tedious. They told you where was safe, what was normal. Stay inside the lines now, or you'll get hurt.

Over the years, Jorma had formed a kind of habit of straying outside the lines. The small thrill you got whenever you were facing down the athourity. But he didn't get that thrill this time. Because while he didn't know it, he knew, deep down, that the line he had crossed was an important one. Maybe Zooey realized it, maybe she didn't. Life has a funny way of soaring stright over our heads sometimes.

Life was strange like that.

"Attack DF users?... Kent said, backing away slowly. He was eyeing Zooeys small form cautiously. "Let's not get hasty now..."

A line had been crossed. But what would be the outcome?

*With Prince*

"DEFEND THYSELF COWARD!" The armoured knight struck out at Prince again, and he barely managed to roll out of the way.

"Trust me, I had the same idea," he said sarcastically, kicking a load of dirt into the knight's visor.

"COWARD! FIEND! FIGHT LIKE A TRUE WARRIOR!"

"And get myself gutted? No thanks mister. I tried that once. It wasn't very fun." He scampered up a tree before launching himself at the knight.

"Mirage bombardment!" 10 extra Princes appeared around him, and Prince used the confusion to make a few quick cuts at his armoured foe. Nor use, he lacked the power to break through his armour.

The battle raged on fiercly, with the knight slowly, steadily pushing Prince back until his back was to a tree.

Not just any tree though. This tree was smack dab in the middle of the island, and it was huge. Prince looked desperately for an escape, but found none. As the Knight raised his sword to strike the killing blow, Prince flung himself uselessly against the trunk of the monster tree...

And fell through it, onto a lift. Frantically he smashed the controls, and it started rising, quickly. Beneath him, Prince could hear the whirring sound of another lift...it was an interesting device, pulled by vines. _How in hell did they set this up?_ Prince thought. Still, it beat climbing.

it was only a temporary respite though. The Knight was right behind...beneath him after all, and this lift had to stop somewhere...


----------



## herczeg (Feb 23, 2009)

"Attack DF users?... Let's not get hasty now..."
"Oh my..." reacted Zooey. Something in the situation managed to make her smile "I hope i haven't intimidate you Captain Tiger."
"M-m-me? No not at all!"
"You were a devil fruit hunter?" asked Flynn curiously "Are you that strong?"
"Let's just say" said Zooey looking over Kent with playful eyes "I'm an expert at handeling the devil fruit user."
"Yeah? You know you weren't that cool back at Fallgrand." stood up Kaya stamping at the closest thing to her (which happened to be Jorma) "If you are that great why didn't you took care of those marines"
"My style is more... delicate"
"She hit me!"
"What does that even mean?!" 
"Assassination" winked Zooey at Kent
"That's it! Have you seen that! She's totally wanna kill me in my sleep! Did ya seen that wink! Get away evil witch!" *SLAM!* 
"Seriously guys, why does she got hit me anytime she likes?"
"Noone's gonna kill you Kent." said Kaya ignoring Jorma's whining.
"Why does she got hit anyone she likes??"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2009)

Kent was scared. Honest to Oda scared, and he didn't know why. "Kent...are you okay?" Kaya asked. Kent didn't answer, just stared at Zooey.

"I..." Kent stopped. The fear was so natural, so reasonable. How could he possiblt explain it to them? "None of you use DFs."

"Uh huh."

"So..." Kent shook his head. It helped a little. "I can smell the seastone on her."

"Smell it?"
"What?"

"You guys wouldn't understand. Seastone to DF users is...poison really. It hurts. And not just the physical kind either. Haven't you ever wondered why it affects DF users the way it does?" Nobody said anything. "Imagine everything you don't want, and stick it into a tiny blade. Then jab it into your arm. That's what seastone is. It makes me, or any other DF user, completely helpless. Utterly alone." Kent shook his head again. "it just...freaks me out when seastone's around. Plus it smells terrible." Kent's hands were flexing strangely, his fingers gripping themselves into claws. "Please, let's just...drop it." He shuddered. "I can still smell the seastone."


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 23, 2009)

William perked up when he heard Kent mention Devil Fruit user.  He wildly waved his arms in the air at the pirates, pointing at himself.  Then Kent mentioned seastone.  William stopped.  He hated that thing, seastone.  He had only seen it once, but when he did... William shuddered just thinking about it.      

Angelina spoke up.  "Well, my dream is to become the greatest plumber the world has ever seen.  I'll fix toilets and piping all across the world," she said as her eyes became dreamy.  William shoved his notebook under Angelina's face.  "William says he wants to find out who he used to be."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2009)

Kent looked at William. "You use seastone? What do you do?" William hastily scribbled something down on a piece of paper and handed it to Kent, who read over it. "You...can see...*THE FUTURE!!!??!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!"*

"Will I meet Sogeking?"

"Will I have pie?" *Thwap! Thwap!* Kaya hit them both on the back of the head. 

"Calm down idiots... I've heard of that DF before, the precog precog no mi. It only allows the user to see about 5 seconds into the future, right?" William nodded.

"Well," Kent said, rubbing his head. "Now that we've got that out of the way? Can we please name the boat? And the crew? We already have a captain of course," he said, drawing himself up proudly. *Thwap!*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 23, 2009)

Naibunes Boulevard
The Makaosu continued to battle the troops of Naibunes. The tero of the Makaosu outnumbered the troops of Naibunes but, in turn, the tero were outmatched. The elite agents made up for the failures of the tero though. They were more than enough for the attacking forces.

General Necaroy drew his katana and bladed shield as a crowd of troops surrounded him. Necaroy then pulled out a chain and attached it to his bladed shield, effectively creating a flail. He began swinging his newly made flail like a master, easily defeating many troops around him.

Meanwhile, Anglora had choosen a different path to take instead of staying to fight. Anglora took out one of the calvary men and stole their uniform along with their horse. She was now well on her at full gallop towards the canyon that was Naibunes Boulevard. Her intentions for such actions were unknown but Anglora did indeed have a plan in mind. *"Today is the day I take control of my own life."* Anglora confidently said to herself.

Anglora continued at full gallop over the rocky terrain of Naibunes Boulevard  until she final reached the canyon. She looked down to see an armada pf guards in the direction she was headed. While hesitating at first, Anglora began to descend the rocky hedge on the horse at full gallop. Reluctantly, none of the guards bothered to stop her or say anything to her. But then, one of the guards stopped in front of her and halted her progress.

"Hey, calvary man. Aren't you supposed to be at the main gates stopping the intruders?" The guard asked suspiciously. Anglora bucked up and quickly prepared her answer. She coughed a bit to gather up her "male" voice. *"I have a special message for the director."* Anglora answered in a pathetic attempt at a man's vocals.

"Oh, ok. Tell Director-sama that I said hi!" The guard replied. "Me too!" Another guard said. "Shutup you idiot, you didn't think about saying hi until I said something." *"I'll give the message troop."* Anglora replied in her phony male voice.

As Anglora began to leave in a gallop again, a thought hit the guard. "Wait a minute. No one is authorized to see the director-sama. Every guard knows that. OI! STOP THAT INTRUDER!" The guard bellowed in a sweat. Anglora swore under her breath. *"This isn't good."* Anglora said as a matter of fact. 

Bullets began to fly past Anglora in swarms. Anglora stood up on her horse and jumped high into the air, well above all of the guards. *"Don't get in my way."* Anglora said in a determined tone. Sparks began to erupt from Anglora's body, giving her the image of a shining angel from heaven in the sky. The sparks began to become brighter and brighter until they became nearly blinding. *"Heaven's divine hibana!"* Anglora screamed as she let out a bright light of sparks from her body that blinded every guard in the area.

Anglora landed on the ground and sparks began erupting from her metallic nails until they reached sword like lengths. Anglora then began slaughtering the guards while they were in they're blinded state. Moments later, Anglora had defeated every guard in the area. She stood, breathing deeply while trying to regain her strength from the tiring procedure.

Anglora turned to see a guard barely alive, reaching for his gun. Anglora reached out her hand towards the guard and sparks began to erupt from it. *"Hibana no-* "Stream? Come now Anglora, you can surely think up more creative names than that!" Someone had interrupted Anglora's command mid-sentence. Anglora froze for a moment, motionless and speechless. Her eyes had gone blank as if she had seen a ghost.  

The voice that interrupted Anglora belonged to a special woman who stood 50 feet behind Anglora.

Anglora remained motionless with the blank look on her face. Why this woman struck so much fear into Anglora was unknown. Bella crossed his arms and and laughed. "Anglora, don't act as if you don't know me!" 

Anglora turned around slowly and gave Rago a look of utmost disgust. *" I no longer take orders from anybody. I am my own-"* *POW!* Anglora was sent flying into a rock hedge. Bella had delivered a quick and powerful punch that overwhelmed even Anglora. As the dust cleared, Anglora appeared from the rubble with a look of hate upon her face. 

"As the director of Naibunes Boulevard, I have the authority to bring justice to any criminal, traitor, or anyone I see fit who invades this territory. And right now, I see a full blown traitor in front of my eyes. Don't worry dear, I'll attend your funeral after I'm through with you!" Bella said with a devilish grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 24, 2009)

_*Annie vs Master Sky Monk Gyatso...*_
Annie races into her small room on the seventh level within the temple and grabs her gold revolvers just as Gyatso bashes through the thick stone wall like its made of cardboard. 

"HEY YOU'RE WRECKING YOUR OWN TEMPLE!?!?" Annie hollers at him. 

"EXTREME STUDENTS CALL FOR EXTREME METHODS!!" Gyatso shouts back, suddenly he winds up his massive right fist and punches the air with extreme force sending a waves of pressurized air right at Annie, *"SKY MONK STYLE: REALM OF THE HAWK!"* 

The cannon of air hits Annie in the midsection and blasts her through the wall of her room out into the open and she loses her right revolver in the process. She twists around in the air and tumbles down towards the ground headfirst. Meanwhile Gyatso smashes through the remnants of the wall up above and leaps down towards Annie with his fists upraised, "FEELING THAT MANTRA YET?!!! IT'S TIME TO FLY OR DIE!!!" Gyatso yells.

Annie coughs up blood but she quickly loads a cartridge into her remaining revolver and points it at the ground and fires, suddenly a cannon of air shoots out of the muzzle of Annie's gun and hits the ground creating a huge explosion, *"AIRBURST ROUND!"* she shouts. The recoil of the Hurricane force wind gust shoots her sky high and she flies up past Gyatso like a missile just as he was about to punch her. 

Gyatso laughs as he spins around in mid air, "VERY CLEVER AHAHAHAHA!!!" *BANG! BANG! BANG!* *"KILLSHOT ROUND!!"* yells Annie as she fires rapid fire style at Gyatso from high up in the air. Multiple fireballs shoot out of Annie's revolver and fly at the Sky Monk. Gyatso smiles and closes his eyes, *"SKYDANCE!"* he commands and suddenly he starts kicking and spinning off the air as if he's dancing on the air itself. He dodges every one of Annie's fireballs effortlessly with his eyes closed, *"MANTRA!"* he shouts with a laugh and he punches at the air in a flurry of motion, *"SKY MONK STYLE: REALM OF THE EAGLE!" * Suddenly every time he punches at the air, waves of claw shaped air blades hurl upwards at Annie.

"SHIT!" Annie cries as she falls helplessly towards the air blades, she can't move around in the air like that crazy monk can. Two air blades slice into Annie's arm and leg but then she curls herself up into a ball and loads another cartridge, "PREDICT THIS ASSHOLE!!" she shouts. Annie aims her revolver up at the sky and fires an air cannon, *"AIRBURST ROUND!" * suddenly she flies down towards Gyatso while still tucked into a ball, even faster then a bullet, cutting through his air blade attacks and Annie grimaces in pain as she slices through the attacks like a human cannonball. 

"HUH?!" Gyatso exclaims with slight surprise, he didn't predict this move. *BLAM!* Annie's hits him straight in the face with enough force to shatter concrete. Gyatso's head snaps backwards from the force of the blow and Annie grins, "How was that!" she shouts defiantly. 

Suddenly Gyatso arches his head back towards Annie and smiles, "Thanks for helping me fix that neck ache that I had..." he says with a devilish grin. "NO WAY?!" Annie's eyes widen with horror as the Master Monk grabs her by the shoulders and then plummets towards the ground, *"SKY MONK STYLE: SWOOPING EAGLE!"* *BABOOM!* They both hit the ground headfirst with an earth shattering impact, creating a giant crater.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 24, 2009)

With Tatsu-

He flies around in Hybrid Point, though used to soaring with the clouds, soaring above them is a whole new experience, "Wow, for some reason...I feel so free." He loosens all of his muscles and begins to fall into a nose dive, though he doesn't notice. 

As he approaches the ground he opens his eyes again, "What the!" He quickly picks himself up back into the air, avoiding the ground, "That was close..."  "YEEEEAAAHAAAAA!!!" Out of no where Tatsu smacks right into some screaming object.

The two collide and tumble to the ground, *"THE HELL WERE YOU DOING!"* They shout at each other. Tatsu looks at the cause of his crash. He appears to be around his age, he is wearing a black skull cap, and a zipped up black and white jacket with his wings sticking out the back, boots, gloves as well as what appear to be ski pants and goggles. The boy raises his goggles and looks at Tatsu, "Why don't you have a shirt on...?"

Tatsu who is now in his normal form sighs, "My scales always rip my shirts off...I'm used to it by now. What were you doing that you got all the way up there to hit me."  The pirate asks pointing to the sky, "Oh, I'm a Sky Rider." He says kicking up a well crafted snowboard like object.

"I love boarding through these skies." He says daydreaming as he looks at the sky, "What were you doing up there anyway?" Tatsu clears his throat, "Uh, flying I guess." 

"FLYING!!!" The boy shouts, his goggles spinning around his head, "You've gota' show me!" He shoots over to Tatsu in an instant, "Uh sure, what's your name anyway?" 

He holds his hand out with a grin, "Raido, Sky Rider Extraordinaire!" Tatsu shakes his hand, "No fancy titles here, just Tatsu. Oh, and hold on." He transforms into Hybrid Point and shoots off, carrying Raido high into the sky.

Naibunes Boulevard

All that can be seen is a blur knocking over the troops, "This is too easy. Why did we even those good for nothing Tero?" He says as he blitzes through the opponents. A large number of troops all charge at Makoto.

"STOP HIM!!!" One shouts. Makoto reaches into his pockets, "Watch out he might have a weapon!" The troops slow down, preparing for what Makoto might take out. He takes out four bullets that he holds in between his fingers.

"AHAHAHAHAHA! What, you brought bullets but forgot your gun!" Makoto roles his eyes, "Idiots."  He pulls back his hand slightly and then shoots it forward at incredible speeds and releases the bullets, "Hand Gun!"

The bullets speed through the air faster than most guns can even shoot. They pierce through the soldiers on the front lines and then continue to shoot through the bodies of the others, "WHAT ARE THEY!" One of the commanders shouts.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 24, 2009)

A bloodied and bruised Annie crawls out of the blast crater that she had just been slammed into. As the smoke clears she sees the outline of Gyatso, somehow he was unfazed from the blast that they both took and he just sits cross legged on the ground in front of her, with his eyes closed. Annie wipes her bloody nose and glares at Gyatso, "You happy now?" she asks, "I still don't have my mantra! Your dumbass training doesn't work!" 

Gyatso opens his eyes and stares blankly at Annie, "You still have no mantra because you are weak and you have a defeatist attitude. The fault is with you, not with my training," he replies calmly.

"SCREW YOU! I'm out of here!" Annie exclaims and she tries to get to her feet but stumbles back to the ground. Gyatso laughs at Annie cruelly, "Do you want to hear a funny story?" he asks her, when Annie raises her middle finger at him he laughs even harder. 

"Well about 22 years ago a young girl from the Blue Seas came to this temple. Like you she also had the gift of Mantra. She told me that she had been born here in the clouds and somehow her Island had crashed to the blue seas and she lost her parents in the disaster. Much like you she had a stubborn attitude but within one week she had mastered her Mantra to its fullest nonetheless."  

Annie looks at Gyatso as if he's gone mad, "What the hell's that gotta do with me?"

Gyatso shakes his head, "Well what I found most peculiar especially after meeting you, is that this girl also used weapons similar to the ones that you have...only hers were silver." Annie's eyes widen with recognition. "Now are you understanding me?" asks Gyatso as he registers the surprise on Annie's face, "Her name was Sarah and she was one of my best students." 

"Mom....was here?!" exclaims Annie. Gyatso pats his stomach and laughs in a fit, "I knew there was a connection!!" he exclaims, "You two look exactly alike!" then Gyatso's face becomes serious as he looks at Annie, "But unlike you she wasn't a failure and a weakling." 

Annie suddenly becomes furious, "I'M NOT WEAK!!" she shouts at him. Gyatso shrugs at Annie and then stands up, "When you see your mother give her my regards also tell her that you clearly will never measure up to her standards," he replies coldly and he walks away. 

Annie becomes red faced with anger and her fists shake. Tears fall down her face in ragged streams. All this time living in her shadow, adoring her like a goddess and still never measuring up....it eats away at her mind to live with such a burden.  

*"SHE'S DEAD!!!!!!!!!!"* Annie howls in rage and she can feel her mind burst with inner fury and Gyatso freezes in his tracks. Annie's awareness explodes outwards like a supernova that engulfs the entire island and she can feel everything, hear everything. Every Monk with mantra stops for a second as they feel Annie's presence literally explode into their awareness. Gyatso turns towards Annie with pure surprise registered on his face. 

"ROUND 2!!" snarls Annie and suddenly she sprints at Gyatso faster then he's ever seen her move before. She spins in the air and kicks at his face. He easily blocks the kick with the palm of his right hand and he strikes at Annie with his left fist but before he even throws his punch Annie seems to predict it and out of nowhere she spins around Gyatso and slams her right knee into the back of his thickly muscled neck. Gyatso's head snaps forward but he digs his feet into the ground and does a spinning backfist towards Annie and to his surprise his fist hits nothing but air. 

Annie reappears several meters away in a burst of speed and waves him on with her hand, "I may never surpass her....but one thing I will never be is weak!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 24, 2009)

Tatsu carries the Sky Rider higher and higher until finally reaching a hover, "Are you sure this won't kill you? With only that thing I don't think you'll make it." He says eying his board. 

"Don't worry about it pal, I've got it all under control. I am a Sky Rider after all," He says adjusting his goggles right before letting go of his hand, "Here we go!" He starts to spin around and doing other tricks with his board as he descends, "Well that's cool but how's he going to land?" He says watching slightly worried. At the rate he is falling there's no way he'd be able to catch him in time.

"Yaahooo!!! Uh, looks like the grounds starting to come up." He pulls out an object from his pocket, "Milky Dial!" He checks the shell like object and cloud begins to come out of the back, "Here we go!" Raido quickly hops onto the cloud and surfs along the line of fluff. 

"Whoooo!!!" Tatsu can hear him shout from all the way up where he is, "Wow, I did not see a pocket sized cloud holder coming that's for sure." 

Raido continues to ride through the sky until he notices a blast of fire coming right at him, "Jet Dial!" he shouts as one of the two dials on the board fling him out of harm's way, "Damn it, looks like we went too far over." Tatsu sees the blast come at Raido and flies down to help.

Three men in masks and black and red robes stand under Raido firing flames out of their gloves, "What the hell? There are only a handful of devil fruits that give you the power to produce fire. I can only think of mine and that Fire Fist guy." He says as he continues his decent. 

"Will you guys stop trying to ruin my thrill!" The masked men continue their onslaught of fire which the Sky Rider just barely manages to avoid, "Geez, so annoying..." As he looks foward once again, believing he escaped their reach two more Fire Blasting men appear in front of him, their hands reaching out in front of him, "Shi-"

They each fire a blast which fuse into one, but before it could reach it's target, another blast of fire counters it and the two extinguish each other. The two men look over to their other members of the group believing it was their doing but they are mistaken. It is Tatsu, who stands hovering in Hybrid Point in front of Radio.

"Who are you people, and why are you attacking my friend here?"  All of the masked men look at each other and then back to Tatsu. They all get to their knees and bow down to the Dragon Man, "The return of the Dragon!" One shouts, "We must inform the leader of this!" Tatsu and Raido turn at each other, with a look of confusion on each of their faces.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 25, 2009)

"BAH! I hate the fuckin jungle!!" shouts Captain Zane Garrick of the Marines as he chops through a swathe of vegetation with a machete. He slaps his neck, crushing a giant mosquito,"GODDAMN MOSQUITOES TOO!!"  

"I concur," replies Lt. Clemens as she follows behind Garrick. She sweats profusely and has opted to wear just a plain light gray T-Shirt, instead of her normal Marine suit, "Redheads like me weren't made for this kind of climate," she complains bitterly. 

Suddenly there is movement up ahead as the bushes and trees thrash about. Garrick and Clemens tense up preparing for some kind of jungle beast but instead a lone man appears running out of the bushes. He's an Asian looking man of medium height and he wears a torn and dirty jumpsuit with some strange hexagonal logo that surrounds a swan on his front of his jumpsuit. He slams into Garrick and bounces back like he just hit a brick wall, Garrick doesn't even move an inch. 

He looks up at Garrick with frightened eyes and points from where he just ran from, "Monster!" he exclaims with a strange accent and he runs off as if being chased by a devil. Garrick scratches his head and looks at Clemens, "NOW WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT ABOUT!?!?"

Clemens who is tired from this jungle trek just shrugs, "He's probably insane," she responds as she slaps a Mosquito from her neck but then out of the corner of her eye, Clemens notices a black wisp of smoke fly by, "Did you see that?!" 

*AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!*

Suddenly the ground shakes and all the trees in front of Garrick and Clemens explode into the air as if violently uprooted. "WE'RE UNDER ATTACK!!" exclaims Garrick as a strange and frightening howl echos around them. Garrick and Clemens roll away, and out of the jungle, tendrils of floating black smoke converge on them becoming one larger mass of swirling floating dark energy. It looms up over Garrick and Clemens and roars like a Dinosaur. 

Clemens looks up at the smoke in horror, its almost like she can see something in the smoke reflecting back at her. She immediately opens up a mirror and jumps inside, disappearing. Garrick looks back at her and shakes his head, "GREAT THANKS CLEMENS YOU FUCKIN' COWARD!!!!" he shouts. As the black smoke monster looms over Garrick the Marine Captain looks up at it defiantly and then spits at it. 

"BAH! SOME MONSTER YOU ARE!" he hollers, "WELL I'M THE REAL FUCKIN MONSTER HERE MY SMOKEY FRIEND!!!" and he charges at the creature. 

*With Annie...*
The smoke clears from the battlefield outside the Temple, Gyatso and Annie stand across from each other breathing heavily. Dozens of craters and uprooted trees lay about the field. Annie holds her Revolver at her side looking like she's gone 12 rounds with Sea King while Gyatso for his part appears slightly worn out but ready to go another 12 rounds if need be. Suddenly he laughs with pleasure and grins at Annie, "I haven't had a workout session like that in years!" he guffaws, "Sarah would be proud indeed!" 

Annie flops down to the ground in an exhausted and bruised heap, "Workout!? I call that you tryin' to kill me while I survive by the skin of my teeth..." 

Gyatso walks towards Annie and helps her up, "Well your mantra is working now isn't it...and you're stronger then you were when you first entered this temple," he replies. 

"You're right about that at least," Annie answers as she limps back to the temple. She can feel and every living soul on the island and even though its all a jumble of noises at the moment that she can hardly make out, its not as painful as it was before. "Next we'll teach you to actively screen out voices and focus on recalling your power at will," he states. 

Annie nods, "Yeah sure but first the bruises on my bruises need to heal," she says, "I'm going to the healer and then the Hot Spring," she says. 

As Annie reaches the large Temple Bronze double doored entrance of the temple Gyatso stares up at the sky and frowns, "Annie I'm shocked and sorry to hear about Sarah. She was an incredibly powerful warrior and a good friend. How did she die if you don't mind my asking? 

Annie stops walking and stares down at the ground for several wordless seconds, "She died a hero," Annie replies quietly and then she walks away.


----------



## herczeg (Feb 25, 2009)

*THWAP!*

"I swear you have anger managment issues" grumbled Kent rubbing his head, Then he took cover behind Jorma as Kaya raised her fist threateningly again. Zooey watched as he sticked his tongue out at Kaya then she stood up to leave.
"Excuse me, are you leaving?" turned to Zooey Usagi ignoring the other three's fight.
"Yeah. To sleep. I haven't got a decent one since... hmm.. must be ever."
"But we still haven't decided..."
"I don't care!" interrupted Zooey a bit more harshly than she intented "I'm sorry." she continued more calmly "But naming this ship.. we picked it radomly when we run from the marines. Do you really wanna settle with this one? I mean if you wanna be a pirtes?" 
"And as for the captain" she looked at Kent. He picked up Jorma and used as a shield against Kaya's hits "It takes more than just the will to lead a crew. It's not about making decisions and giving commands. It's making good decisions. It's not a privilige, but a responsibility." 
"Pick Kent or anyone else on this ship it will be just as good.."
"But not good enough?"
"We'll see..." she turned around to walk away while Kaya finally managed to stomp Kent down.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2009)

_Tori Island Docks, 20 minutes later_
The docks were completely empty that night. Every citizen in Tori was ordered by the Hagyaku Nihon to leave, saying that they can handle things on their own. At several buildings near the docks, Snipers were set up, ready to take down Rek at Uno's command.

Uno walked alone, with his most loyal warriors standing by outside the docks.

"Will Uno-sama be alright?" The little girl who was controlling the Shikigami asked the Samurai, Kai.

"Uno-sama can make miracles. He can defeat the foreigners." The red-armored samurai reassured the girl.

A table was set up at the docks, with Rek sitting on one of his leather chairs, sipping tea while being waited on by Ruru.

The other members of the monarch pirates were on the Windy Dirge, watching the meeting from afar. Jun was inside the infirmary, resting from her wounds.

The marine ships were sailing towards the Windy Dirge. Rek anticipated something like this might happen, but the marines were too late.
"They look like they could be a problem." Matyr comments. "But these peasants will make perfect targets for this weapon." From his wheelchair Matyr orders his engineers to prepare the ship's cannons. "Fire!" 

Orange cannonballs burst out of the Windy Dirge, and release an orange gunk on the sails of the marine ships. Their movement grinds to a hault, the gunk preventing their sails from catching any wind. "It does my heart good to see my weapons work." Matyr proudly exclaims.

_Tori Island_
Uno stares at Rek from behind his mask. The young noble was wearing a white shirt with long sleeves and ruffles on the ends of its sleeves. He had bandages wrapped around his hand, from the fight with Izanagi.

"It's been a while, Rek-chan." Uno says to the young noble.

"Too long, don't you think?" Rek picks up a scone from the table, and nibbles it a bit. "I trust you brought the tablet?" From underneath his cape Uno reveals an old piece of stone with ancient markings etched on it. 

"Here, I believe this is the only thing you want from me. Now leave." The masked leader turns away from Rek and is about to leave, when he hears him speak.

"The tablet isn't the only thing I want from this island, Uno." 

Uno turns back and faces Rek. "And what could be the other thing you want."

The young noble smirked. "You."


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 25, 2009)

-With Jimi-

He walked the upper yard aimlessly, "What am I even doing? What's the plan? I don't even know what our main objective is." He heard rustling, "Oi, De, is that you?" There was no response, "Hello? Anyone out there?" He heard the rustle again, "I know you're there, just show yourself." An animal like Puffin' (OOC: The pet De picked up a while ago. I forgot about it until now.) ran out of the bushes, "Just an animal. I'm getting anxious."

A shadow visible to Jimi appeared in front of him, "Why hello Jimi. Been awhile hasn't it?" Terror was painted on Jimi's face. He knew who it was but turned around to see him with his own eyes, "Oh come on, it's your old pal Turner. Want to play one last game with me?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 25, 2009)

*With Annie...*
"Now you're on the road to becoming a true master of our arts," Gyatso states and he bows. He stands in front of the temple with a group of Monks who also bow. 

"Thank you master, your training really did help," replies Annie and she bows in turn towards Gyatso. Annie is back in her normal clothes and she has her satchel around her shoulder. She looks reinvigorated and much more confident then she did before, also she now projects an aura of strength and power that wasn't there before. Annie rubs the back of her head and looks apologetically at the Monk, "Sorry I was such a difficult student. I can be a real monster sometimes."

"That's for sure," mutter three young monks in full body casts. They were the ones who had spied on Annie in the Hot Spring. *WHAM!* Gyatso smashes his fist over their heads and they slump to the ground, "500 pushups on one pinkie now!" he shouts at them. 
*
"BUT MONSTER ANNIE BROKE OUR PINKIES AS WELL, MASTER!"* they cry in unison from the ground, "She broke a lot more then that!" cries another, with tears falling down his face and throbbing pink hearts in his eyes.  

Gyatso sighs and ignores them. He turns back towards Annie, "Honestly it was my pleasure to have you as my student Annie. Good luck on your future journey." 

Annie nods at him with a smile and surprisingly she almost feels like crying and her eyes well up slightly, "Thanks for telling some stories about my mom." Annie wipes her eyes and chuckles, "Let me get of here before I start crying up a river. I promise I'll come back one day. In the meantime, so long."

Gyatso nods, "Farewell Trainee Monk Annie."  

Annie turns around and strides away, feeling like she's finally found a new beginning. 

*22 years ago...*
"So long fella," Sarah tells a younger and much thinner looking Gyatso. They both stand in front of the temple entrance. "Where will you go now?" he asks her. 

Sarah grins from ear to ear and spins around her right silver revolver in a blur, "Me....I'm going all the way to the top!"  she replies with pride. As Sarah walks away into the setting sun, Gyatso hopes he will see her again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 25, 2009)

With Shin

"So what?"The thickheaded swordsman stubbornly said."I'm taking it with me, I never go without it."For the past half hour they had been trying to seperate Shin and the Divine Dawn. He could live with having to leave Smokey and most of his other things behind but his sword was an entirely different matter."Shin-kun, if they even catch you carrying a bullet on your person you'll be locked away."Linali told him."Weapons aren't allowed by civilians, so unless you have WG signed papers saying you're allowed to carry a katana you'll just have to accept that you can't take it with you."She gave a sigh and then tried a different approach.

"Alright, alright, I'll make you a deal since you have to be a baby about this."She said."If you leave your katana here then you'll get a kiss from moi."She presented herself as if it was a big prize he would be getting, Shin though merely raised his eyebrows and then snorted."A kiss?, what do you take me for?"Was his reply."Besides since we were already going on our 'honeymoon', I was expecting more then a kiss."He was just joking of course and with some effort he managed to say."Alright, but if anything happens to it I'll kill Tao."He threw the Divine Dawn over to the male and headed to bathroom."I'll meet you guys outside, I need to make a call."

In the bathroom was Smokey's saddle, the Den Den Mushi was still attached to it and so he used it to contact Alph."Uhm.....Breaker Breaker to gearhead, Shin here."Alph who had been attaching a Heatdial to his upgraded switchblade."I'm here Shin, good to hear from you."Alph replied as he picked up."I don't have much time so make sure you get all of this."Alph replied with."I have an eidetic memory Shin."It went silent for a while and Alph realized that this was Shin he was talking to but Shin didn't give him time to explain."Well whoopdidoo, I dont care about that identic memory I just need to remember all of this so shut up and write it down or something."

The next few minutes Shin spoke while Alph listened and then the two said a quick goodbye, after Shin explained that he couldn't contact Alph again for a while and then they hang up.After that Shin grabbed his things and headed out.Tao would stay at the house, Jubi would walk with them since she needed to send a letter to some person the three acted a bit weird about, seemingly not wanting to let Shin know who they were talking about.

Linali and Shin boarded the ship and Jubi headed to the postoffice.The swordsman felt rather uncomfortable since Linali was a bit too dedicated to her role.She wrote it off as"The marines will catch on otherwise."But that didn't really make it any less awkward for Shin, he felt guilty about it somehow but couldn't really explain why.But this was going to be tough though, there were even marines on board. Armed with rifles and swords, observing any suspicious behaviour while others were carrying thick book.Shin assumed Bounty Posters were in those books.

Back out the house

The three had been gone for about half an hour and then all of a sudden Jubi stormed into the house, nearly giving Tao a heartattack.Shin's 'cousin in law' had to take a minute to catch her breath before she could tell Tao what was going on but in her hands was a wanted poster, Shin's name had been familiar to her but only realized why when she spotted that one poster that stood out since it had a symbol on it instead of a picture.

"He has......A bounty....."She pointed out the name."Shin Smokin' Samurai Yagami."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 25, 2009)

*Lost on an Island: Garrick vs The Smoke Monster...*
Garrick engages the black smoke monster and leaps towards it. He punches with full force at the central mass of the monster, *"MEGATON FIST!"* Garrick's punch bashes a hole through the creature and blasts apart a tree behind the monster into millions of splinters. 

"GYAHAHAHAHA!!! Take that, you're not so tough Smokey!" Garrick shouts but then the hole in the black smoke reforms as if it wasn't even there. Garrick narrows his eyes at this unexpected development, "Should've seen that coming..." he mutters. The smoke monster wraps a smokey tendril around Garrick's leg and lifts him high into the air. *BLAM! BLAM!* The monster smashes Garrick back and forth between the jungles trees like a rag doll.

Garrick however is unfazed as his thick head smashes through solid Banyan trees. The blows barely seem to faze him, "WHERE ARE YOU CLEMENS YOU GODDAMN MIRROR DEVIL?!?!?" he hollers. *BLAM!* The monster smashes Garrick headfirst into the ground over and over again. "SCREW THIS!!" the Marine yells and he leans forward with his machete and cuts the smokey tendril wrapped around his right leg. 

The monster howls but Garrick can't tell if its from pain or frustration, or maybe both. He lands on the ground and puts on his brass knuckles. Since his punches just go through the beast he figures it might be a Logia and after fighting that crazy old Logia back at that stupid resort island he had come up with a new trick. He leaps into the air and punches at the Smoke Monster, *"MEGATON FIST!"* he snarls and this time he can feel his punch make solid contact with the monsters smokey body and it flies backwards through dozens of trees from the force of Garrick's punch.

"GYAHAHAHA!! HOW DO YOU LIKE MY NEW SEASTONE LINED KNUCKLE DUSTERS?!?!?" howls Garrick with savage triumph.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 25, 2009)

-Jimi vs. Turner-

Jimi ran forward to punch Turner as hard as he could. Then Turner disappeared right in front of his eyes, "What!?" *Wham!* Turner kicked him very hard in the back and sent him flying. He landed face first on the ground.

"That's right Jimi. Keep moving. I won't stop you." Turner zipped over to where Jimi was lying and stomped his face into the ground a few times. He smiled, "End of the line Jimi Bane." He kicked his head like a soccer ball as hard as he could.It sent his body flying very high in the air. In an instant Turner was in front of him. He cupped his hands and smashed him down to the ground.

"You..." Jimi said, "You..."

"Yes. Me!"

"You...I'll see you in hell soon." Those were his last words.

De heard what was going on and rushed to the fray as fast as he could but wasn't fast enough.

Sound Explosion!!!!!!

Turner jumped back for minimum damage.

Sound Acceleration! His swordchucks spun like two rotary saws, Sound Boost! De started running using soundwaves to make him accelerate and run faster. This took him a long time to perfect. Turner zipped behind De, who whipped around and was able to cut Turner's cheek. Turner ran backwards as fast as he could, Sound Slump! He created massive vibration in the soil that made a portion of the ground sink. To avoid tripping, Turner leaped into the air. Sound Explosion! Turner couldn't dodge  this one in the air. The attack hit with maximum effectiveness. Turner still landed on the ground with style. 1,000 Cannon! He used massive, compact vibration right in front of Turner's chest to make it feel lke he was getting hit by a cannonball 1,000 times. That was one of the first moves De thought of but still isn't fully effective with it.

"I'd love to get serious, but I have things to do." Turner retreated and De didn't pursue.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2009)

*Prince vs. The Crazy Knight...*

The makeshift elevator stopped suddenly. They have a funny way of doing that. "YOU'RE MINE NOW!!!!"  The knight shouted, his lift quickly gaining.

"Eeep!" Prince flung himself off the lift, rolling dow a hallway. He saw light ahead and ran for it, breaking out into....outside. Prince looked down. He was miles up, at the very top of the huge tree. "Whoa." The canopy obscured vision looking outside, and Prince looked around. Off in the distance, he heard the sounds of a fight. But he didn't have long to think. The knight barreled after him, and the sturdy limbs of the tree supported even his impossibly heavy frame. 

"DIE!!!!!"

Crap..."

Prince deflected a heavy overhand, dancing back and forth. On this branch, his mariges were useless due to lack of space, and it was just a challenge of steel on steel. He cut out, but still lacked the power to hurt the knight. _How do I kill this guy?...._


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 25, 2009)

With Tatsu and Raido-

The two look back at the Masked men with a very confused look, "What are you talking about?" The masked men laughed and one wrapped his hands around Tatsu's wrist and began to drag him, "Come, everything will make sense when we get back to the village!"

All of the other masked men followed, excitedly, and then Raido slowly walked behind him, "I don't trust these guys, they're always shooting at me..." He says kicking some dirt as he slowly catches up.

They arrive at a small village made out of many huts, *"MASTER!!!"* They all shout as they enter, "Master! Master! Come quick! We've found a Dragon!!!" There is movement at the doors of a hut on top of a small hill. Another masked figure walks out, but he is slightly hunched over and walks with a wooden cane. 

"Master Roku you have to see this!" The old man makes his way down the hill and stands before the group. All of them bow except for Tatsu and Raido, "Well, what have you brought me? A shirtless child from the Blue Sea?" Tatsu looks at him curiously, "Child?"

One of the masked men whispers to him, "He calls everyone child, do don't take it the wrong way Dragon-san." Tatsu roles his eyes at this response, "As I said, I see nothing special here...However..." He walks forward and stands right in front of Tatsu, "If we take a closer look..." He pulls back his hand and thrusts it forward, hitting Tatsu in the chest.

Suddenly Tatsu transformed into his Hybrid Point, "What the? I didn't do that." He questions, "That would be my doing, I've always had a connection with the Dragons of the World." Tatsu scratches the back of his scaly head, "What is with you all and dragons? And how the hell do you shoot fire from your hands?"

Roku chuckles, "Well child, this is the Fire Village, Dragon Haven. We were once blessed with the presence of dragons quite often, as they would fly up from their homes on the Blue Sea. However one by one they stopped appearing. Many of our village have assumed the worst, that they were all killed. However, I believe that there are still Dragon's among the world." He clears his throat, "Ah, and this ability that you've mentioned. That would be thanks to the Flame Dials fused with out gloves." He lifts his hand to face the sky and fires out a geyser of flames.

"Wow, not bad."  He says watching the flames fill the sky, "Is that so, well lets see you give it a shot." Tatsu faces the sky, takes a deep breath and shoots an equally large, "Dragon Fire!"  Into the sky.

"Haha, what a puny flame." Tatsu stops his attack and quickly turns to the Leader, "What! It's the same exact size as yours!" Roku laughs at this comment, "Every house needs a stable base, time to add on the rest." Suddenly the flames that come out of his glove expand several times over and shoot a blast that could be seen from miles.

All of the spectators watch in awe, "What the hell! I know that there's no way an ordinary Flame Dial could do that! How is that possible!" Raido outbursts, "Well Child, this is quite an average Dial. Part of our teachings in this village are mastering usage of all fire, we don't let the limitations of these dials restrict us." He looks at Raido again, "Ah, you must be this "Sky Rider" that keeps causing trouble in these areas."

Raido spits at this comment, "Psh, trouble? Your people are the ones blasting fire at me!" Roku completely ignores Raido's response and has returned his attention to Tatsu, "DON'T IGNORE ME!"

"Young Dragon...though your flame may be weak, I see great potential in you. If you wish to truly master it, I would gladly teach you." He looks to the floor, "I believe it is the least that I can do to repay all of the my Dragon friends that are no longer with us..." 

Tatsu looks to the sky and sees that Roku's flames have yet to disperse from the sky. Then he thinks back to his battles with Garrick and Alain, and all of the damage his crew had endured during those battles, "You've gota' deal."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 25, 2009)

"MMMM....dish foo ish goo!" exclaims Marcks, his mouth is filled to the brim with food and his plate is piled high with rice cloud cakes, flying fish, sky steak, and all other manner of cuisine native to the White Sea.

Orina the young sky Islander girl who had been leading Marcks around chuckles at the Pirate, "I'm glad you liked it," she replies demurely. They both sit in a quaint little bistro, enjoying themselves. Marcks stabs another giant fork full of food and stuffs it into his mouth. Suddenly a tall and well built fellow with sparkling gold wings on his back and expensive looking clothes walks up to their table. He looks down at Orina and then glares at Marcks, "So is this the loser you dumped me for huh Orina?" he asks her. Orina looks down at the table and frowns, "I told you to leave me alone Brent!" she says in a huff. 

Meanwhile Marcks slams his fork down onto the table and glares at Brent, "Ey! Im no a losher!" he yells, food flying out of his mouth, some of which splatters over Brent's clothes. Brent cracks his knuckles and squares up to Marcks, "I'm gonna show you what a loser this guy is Orina and then you'll come back to me!" he announces boldly. Marcks swallows the remaining food in his mouth and charges at Brent, "BRING IT!!" *WHAM!*

An unknown amount of time later Marcks wakes up on the floor of the restaurant with two black eyes. He struggles to his feet and looks around for Orina but she's gone, "That guy cheated!" Marcks exclaims, "He used some kind of weird dial weapon!" Several girls in the corner of the Bistro point and giggle at Marcks. 

"What a loser!"  "Yeah he's such a weakling!"

Marcks becomes red faced with anger and embarrassment and he runs out of the restaurant.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 25, 2009)

The gigantic polar was tightly muscled.  It was tense and baring extremely long and sharp teeth.  There were several large cuts on its back.  V slowly took a few steps back.  He was out of energy and didn't know how long he could fight this thing.  V had only one choice.  His seastone knife slid into his hand.  He would need to touch the bear once with it and then quickly kill Sunil while the knife was still on him.  

V slowly walked forward towards the bear.  The massive zoan stared at V.  "I WILL CRUSH YOU AND GRIND YOUR BONES TO DUST," Sunil growled.  "You can't.  You're too weak," V replied, egging it on.  "DON'T TELL ME WHAT I CAN'T DO!!!" V lifted his masked face at the polar bear.  "You can't kill me." "I GET MUCH MORE ANGRY IN THIS FORM.  YOU WILL REGRET PROVOKING ME." 

Sunil swung a massive paw the size of a child at V.  V barely jumped out of the way in time, even though Sunil was much slower than in his other form.  V landed several yards back, panting with the effort.  He needed to end this fight now.  The ground where Sunil had struck shattered.  The bear growled and charged at V.    

The polar bear's feet destroyed everything it hit as it charged at V, shattering boulders and creating small craters in the ground.  As Sunil's clawed foot was about to smash into V, V quickly raised his knife.  Sunil's foot slammed straight into the knife.  V could feel and hear the bones in his arm shatter from the force of the blow.  The handle to the knife snapped off, and the seastone blade was stuck in Sunil's hand.   

V collapsed onto the ground.  Through a blurry vision he could see Sunil getting up.  Sunil was a short man in his fifties with a wild mane of white hair.  Even without his Devil Fruit, Sunil was incredibly strong.  Sunil lifted V up with his hand without the Seastone and slammed V against a boulder and began to choke.  "So you thought you could get the better of me with your Seastone weapons, huh? You underestimated me." "The only thing I underestimated was how enjoyable it will be to kill you." 

Sunil glared at V and his grip tightened.  V was struggling for air.  "Even without my Devil Fruit, I am a powerful warrior.  I will kill you now and-" Suddenly, a blue and white van shot out of the jungle.  It was marked with a white hexagonal symbol.  The van slammed into Sunil at extreme speeds before he could react.  Sunil was sent flying and crashed into the ground, not moving.  V slumped onto the jungle floor, his back against the rock.      

Gilmont stepped out of the van.  "I found this in the jungle," he said, pointing at it.  V waved his good arm in Sunil's direction.  "Is he dead?" "Let me check." Gilmont headed over to Sunil and checked for a pulse.  "He's alive!" Gilmont shouted back at V.  "Good." V crawled over to Sunil's unconscious body, and using the last of his strength, snapped the man's neck.  Everything then went black.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 25, 2009)

Marcks sits in his workshop aboard _The Infinite Injustice_ tinkering with his pellet gun, "Stupid cheater and his stupid dial! I could've beaten him fair and square....BUT NOT WITH THIS STUPID PEA SHOOTER!" he shouts as he slams his pellet gun in frustration down onto the floor and it shatters in two. 

Marcks frowns suddenly as the pellet gun breaks and he immediately kneels down and picks up the pieces, "I'm sorry..." he mumbles quietly. His father had given him this pellet gun just before he had sailed away to become a great warrior of the seas. He can still remember his fathers words...

*9 years ago...*
_"I used this pellet gun when I was about your age and boy did it get me out of some tough jams,"_ his father had told him, _"And now that I'm leaving you need to be the man of the house and watch over your ma,"_ he handed Marcks the Pellet gun and a satchel full of his tools and ammunition. Marcks had cried that day but promised his dad that he would make him proud and do something one day that he would be able to say all the way from even the end of the Grand Line. 

"I'm....." Marcks tries to think of some kind of grand achievement that would make all other achievements pale in comparison, "I'm going to shoot the moon!!! I promise pops!" Marcks exclaims triumphantly. His father had laughed and patted Marcks on the head, _"I'll hold you to that kiddo...and maybe one day when I'm looking up at the night sky I'll see it and know that my son has achieved great things."_ 
*
Right here right now...*
Marcks sits with his broken pellet gun in his hands, it looks so small compared to how it looked when he was just akid and tears well up in his eyes, "Shooting the moon never seemed so far," he mutters with resignation. *KNOCK! KNOCK! KNOCK! *

"GO away!" Marcks shouts at the door. "Now is that any way to treat a friend!" yells back a familiar voice from the other end of the door. Marcks recognizes the voice and he runs towards the door, opening it swiftly, "ANNIE!" he shouts and as he tries to hug her the Gunslinger puts her boot in his face and pushes him away, "Easy there Tiger," she says with a laugh. 

Marcks looks Annie up and down and somehow she appears different, "So how did that training go?" he asks her. Annie shrugs, "I got what I needed," Annie replies simply, "So how are you doing?" she asks Marcks, Annie notices his tear stained face and the broken pellet gun. When Marcks relates to her his frustration suddenly she grabs him by the collar and drags him through the hallway.

"I've changed and so can you!" Annie responds loudly as she drags him along. 

"WHERE ARE YOU TAKING ME?!?" Marcks protests. He hopes that its to her personal cabin but he wisely keeps this to himself.  

"It's time for you to upgrade!" Annie replies, "Let's go find Buckethead!"  she means Alph.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 25, 2009)

[/COLOR]CONFRONTATION! Anglora and her Step Sister!
Anglora is breathing heavily as she recovers from the quick blow that Bella delivered. Her eyes stare at her with pure hatred while Bella returns a look of amusement. A devilish grin is protruding across his face. 

Sparks began to erupt from Anglora's hand out of fury as she prepares an attack. Bella slightly laughs at this sight. *" You know Anglora, I'm feeling nice today. If you come quietly, I'll just send you to Impel down without a problem. Though, if you attempt to put up a fight, I'll kill you. You know you're no match for me." * Bella said in an optimistic manner. 

Anglora spat on the ground at Bella's feet. *"I'm not as weak as you recall Bella. You can't push me around! I'm through with following the code of the marines and their so called "justice". THIS ISN'T JUSTICE!"* Anglora screamed at the top of her lungs. *"I'm also finished with obeying Darver. My alliance to the Makaosu is over!* Anglora continued as tears began streaming down her face. *"All of my life, some one else has controlled it. I've never had control of my own life. I've never had a say so! But, all of that will change today."* Anglora finished.

"..........Is that so....... Anglora?" A creepy voice rang out from across the canyon. It was no other than General Necaroy of the Makaosu. He slowly walked towards Anglora and Rago who watched him intently. ".....Darver-sama will be very displeased to hear this Anglora......" Necaroy said in an eery tone.

Bella turned to look at Necaroy with a surprised expression on her face. 

*"Your knight in shining armor has arrived Anglora! Sadly, I'll have to kill both of you."* "....The road is void for the both of you....." *"Come dears, withness the power of a changed woman."*

The trio all spoke in unison. A 3-way battle was about to take place. The Rogue vs the Makaosu General vs the Naibunes director


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 25, 2009)

Alain races through a phalanx of troops with his dragonhide whips unfurled. He lands in the middle of a battalion of troops and then cracks his whips around at the speed of sound in a circle, *"TORNADO SPIN!"* he spins around like a corkscrew and he snags the legs of a dozen troops and sends them flying into the air like bullets. 

He looks around and extends his Devil Fruit sense outwards, trying to find a nearby power. His head snaps in the direction of a soldier, "I can feel you!!" he shouts but then he facepalms at how gay that just sounded, "Okay that didn't come out quite right....what I meant was...."  

Suddenly the soldier points the palm of his hand at Alain and his hands turn into a filmy gray white substance. "OH THAT'S JUST GROSS!!!" Alain exclaims with utter revolt. 

*"GLUE GUN!"* the soldier shouts as he blasts a stream of glue at Alain. The Makaosu agent nimbly leaps out of the way and dodges the glue, "Oh I get it so you're a Glue man huh?" asks Alain with relief, "Whew! 'cause for a second there I thought that substance was something else..."  he says with a laugh. 

The soldier glares at Alain and suddenly he covers himself in Glue and it hardens into the consistency of steel, *"GLUE ARMOR!"* he shouts and charges at Alain. 

Alain shrugs, "Oh well Glue power it is then. *Mimic!*" he yells and he sends a stream of glue from his right hand all over the ground and under the Soldiers feet, totally stopping him in his tracks. Alain laughs and taps his head, "Think before you use your power!" he laughs and now he races back and forth among the enemy encasing as many of them as he can in mountains of super glue.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 26, 2009)

_An Island somewhere in the Grand Line just after Reverse Mountain....._

Eddy drinks some sake in the bar. Music can be heard coming from an old gramophone located in the right corner of the bar. Everyone in the bar is happy, including other pirates and villagers. 

"Oarghh......finally some good sake!" Eddy laughs as he gulped down the sake in a second.

A fat man enters the bar as the door opens but the others continue dancing and talking, ignoring him. The man walks towards Eddy and yells _"Eddy!Your ship will be ready soon."_
Eddy turns his head and looks at the man as some sake flows down from his mouth. "Thats great news!"
_"I will wait you at the docks to pay me"_
Eddy turns down his head and thinks "Damn it!I have no money at all....."


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2009)

_Naibunes_

Gil jumped with glee when he saw Anglora, Necaroy and a WG agent ready themselves for battle. "THIS GOING TO BE SUPER!" He yells in a rather flamboyant manner, smashing marines with his morning star as he neared the fighters.

_Tori Island_ 
Underneath his mask, Uno is aggravated at Rek. He slaps the young noble in the face, an act that prompts his snipers to ready themselves to attack.

"Snipers? As expected of you, Uno. " Rek comments when he sees one of the snipers take out his rifle. Ruru aproaches his master and pours some tea into his cup, aware that something like this might happen.

"And why do you want me, Du Mortis?"  

"For your powers, of course. You are aware of the Famiglia Conquista, are you not?" 

"So you wish me to be a weapon?"

"Of course not. You're quite intelligent, and you're more suited in the strategy room than in the battlefield."

"I doubt that, Du Mortis."

"Really? Then we shall have a duel." Rek stands from his seat and takes out his sword. "If I win, you come with me. "

"And if I win." From underneath his cloak Uno takes out a Tsurugi(Japanese long sword, similar to a chinese sword) "You will serve me."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 26, 2009)

The man walks out of the bar again and the door closes behind him. Eddy slams his bottle on the bar and yells "Barman! Sake for everyone in here!!"Everyone laughs and they all continue eating, drinking and having fun all together even the pirates with each other. They all know Eddy, he is quite famous in this island.

This island is a place that most pirates visit as soon as they enter in the Grand Line since it is located near Reverse Mountain.

Suddenly the door opens one again but this time another man appears and walks inside. Many men follow him and spread in the bar. The man that seems to be their captain walks to the bar and sits next to Eddy.

The others that were already in the bar ignored them and continue what they were doing. The strangers and new visitors in that place are usual.

The music stops. One of the men smashed the old gramophone and everyone looked at him and stopped the party except his own men that just started laughing. His captain slammed his right arm on the table and shouted *"Give us all your food"
*

Eddy didn't stop drinking his sake and didn't lost his smile either. "We had a party, didn't we?" Eddy said in a calm tone and suddenly everyone started having fun again even without the music.

The pirate captain looked at Eddy from above that was keeping his head down drinking his sake. *"Huh?"* without even thinking about it, with his right hand slammed Eddy's head on the bar table.Then looked again at the barman that was trying to find some food for him.*"Hurry up!" *.

The others didn't even worried and just continue like nothing had happened. It seemed like didn't even care about Eddy and continue having fun as always.

The pirate captain grabbed the sack with the food and stood up. Then his men drew their pistols and aimed at everyone in the bar without excpetion. Eddy then lifted his head from the bar and gulped his sake. "Oi! Take your men and leave this place."

The man turned back as he looked Eddy with anger but then grined and laughed *"Ruahhahahahaha........you know who I am?You just signed your death paper"*

"You are not more than a weakling that got his ass kicked in the Grand Line and now returns to the Blues"
*"WHAT???"* the pirate captain pulled his big pistol from his belt and aimed Eddy straight at his head from behind.*"Grand Line is the ultimate nightmare...you don't know nothing so don't talk. Now I am going to kill you and everyone else in here and then eat this crap food with my crew."*
The pirate captain indeed had blood on his face and clothes and from a closer look the whole crew seemed like starving.

"Hah...." Eddy smiled as he stood up and grabbed the pirate's pistol in a blink of an eye and then smashing it to pieces with his bare hand. The pirate captain stepped back as he ordered his men to leave the place. *"Go there, only then you will really understand..."* the pirate forgot the bag with food and walked back.
"Take the food. You are hungry."

The pirate felt strange from Eddy's behaviour but in the end he grabbed the sack and then walked outside. 

"DRINK!!" Eddy suddenly yelled and the fun started once again.

Minutes later....

Eddy walks out of the bar and rubs his head as he tries to remember where the docks and his ship is.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 26, 2009)

-With Freddy, right after Turner got the messages n the Den Den Mushi, before he left the room-

He regained consciousness in he cell.

"You mean giving people chromose? Smoothly as possible. Everyone is getting lower doses. Although I need to ask, why not just give them higher doses? There's plenty here." He heard the head prison gaurd say on the den den mushi.

"Eh? Where am I?" Freddy asked himself. The guard walked in.

"You're in prison son."

"Well no shit."

"I you already knew why'd you ask?"

"When I got up I didn't know where I was at. And also, it was a rhetorical question."

"Of course," He said sarcastically, "I think you're just stupid. Well, I heard about what you did to our second stringers. I guess you couldn't beat one of them though eh?"

"The last guy played dirty."

"That's one bad excuse."

"I'll kick your ass. Just let me out of here."

"Like I'll fall for that." He smiled. Then he saw Gonzalez walk by, "Oi, cyborg, come in here! I have someone with character." She walked in.

"Freddy Teddy!!" She exclaimed, despite being a cyborg, she was still excited to see him.

"Gonzalez? Is that you?"

"Yes it is! I'm glad to see you! I'm glad you're okay! Kara said she didn't know how you were. Before I took her here that is."

"What...? What happened to you?"

"Turner made me eat the devil fruit Boston gave me and then he turned me into a cyborg. I can walk now!" Freddy's face turned beat red. He was shaking.

"You screwed me for the last time Turner," he mumbled under his breath.

"What was that Freddy Teddy?"

"Nothing. I'm glad you can walk. Now get out of here."

"I see. You don't like me now that I've changed." She said as she left the room.

Freddy put his two hands against the steel bars.

"You think you can bend the bars!? That's pure steel!" Freddy didn't listen. He bent them away from each other like they were nothing, "What!? How!?"

"Give me the den den mushi you have on you."

"What do you mean? I don't have one."

"I heard the click. It's pretty distinct. Hand it over."

"What are you going to give me in return?"

"THIS ISN'T A NEGOTIATION!!" Freddy yelled as he punched the guard. It knocked him out instantly. Freddy searched him and found the den den mushi.

-With Turner-

He was just about to leave his room to take care of Jimi. He was right at the door when the Den Den Mushi Leo had went off.

*Mero Mero Mero, click* 

"Hello?"

_"Give me Turner."_ Turner nearly coughed up a lung, he knew who it was.

"You know the operating procedures. Anything you need to say is said to me. Who is this anyways?"

_"An old friend. Now give me Turner._ Leo looked over at him. Turner motioned to hand it over.

"Freddy. What brings you here to Sky Island? And why'd you attack my men? You remember the deal."

_"I will find you and I will kill you._ *Click.*


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2009)

*With The Rookie Crew (Kent, Jorma, and Kaya)...*

Kent watched Zooey walk away. "Maybe she's right..." He said thoughtfully. "A ship should mean something to you. It's more than just a means of getting from one island to the next." He chest puffed up and dramatic music began playing in the background. "In fact, I..." *Thwap!* 

"Oh, no you don't," Kaya muttered, smiling as the music ended abruptly. "I am not in the mood for a speech, no matter how epic the background music is." She stood up. "We might as well get some sleep too guys. I don't know where we're headed, but I trust that Zooey put us on the right track to somewhere." She looked around briefly. "Jorma, you have first watch."

"What? Me? How come? I-" *Thwap!*

"Just do it!"

*Later...*

Jorma sighed. It was cold. "What am I even supposed to be looking out for?" He muttered to himself. "Another ship? There's not one for miles." He pulled his wimpy blanket tighter to him and fished around in his back pocket, pulling out the familiar picture of Sogeking. "I'll bet a great hero like you never had to keep watch," Jorma said sullenly. "Or swab the deck, or paint something, or anything." Little did Jorma know that this was _exactly_ what Sogeking did. Jorma sighed again, looking around at the seagulld flying around overhead. _Seagulls?..._ "An island must be close," Jorma said. "I wonder what it's like?" He began taking potshots at the seagulls wheeling overhead. "I hope it's fun..."


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 26, 2009)

-With Liz and Henry-

Liz took a sigh of relief as she lied down on the ground, "Thanks for saving me." SHe said.

"Don't mention it. Say, what happened to these trees."

"Melissa."

"How-?"

"Don't ask, I have no idea."

"Where does it lead?"

"Dunno'"

"Why are we walking down it?"

"Dunno'"

"Do we have a plan at all?"

"No."

-With Tew-

When he drove by the labyrinth of trees, he had to walk through them. Soon enough he made it to where Liz and Henry were.

"Tew, thank goodness. Someone with a plan." Liz said, "Now, what's the plan?"

What do we have to work with?

"Melissa, who's insanely strong right now, me, Kara, and Henry here."

"Ali too." Henry added.

Where does all this lead to? 

"Dunno'" Henry said.

Lets just walk all of this for now.

-Later-

The three walked the maze of trees and eventually they found Melissa and Ali.

"I was thinking when I did this," Melissa said, "I made all of them connected, so no matter where you go, you end up back at the front."

"Except Kara. She seems to be lost." Liz said.

"Impossible. She's probably still fighting," Melissa said, "Lets just walk down this center path and go and get her."

They made it back to the beginning and couldn't find Kara anywhere.

"No what?" Liz asked.

We all get into my boat.

"Then?" Melissa asked.

Then we take this cloud river until we think we're far enough into the upper yard that we can make it to the bad guy's base on foot. And we know where that is because I found an updated map on this swordsman that I just fought.

-With Freddy-

He ran around the prison looking for Kara, entering room after room with no avail. She was nowhere to be found.

"Oi!! Kara!! Yell if you can hear me!!"

"I can hear you!" Kara's voice could barley be heard.

"Keep yelling!" Freddy, using Kara's voice as guidance soon found her then broke her out of her cell.

"Freddy! Thanks for coming! Although...I don't know how to say this but..."

"Gonzalez a cyborg?"

"How did you-?"

"I saw her. Look we're probably going to have to face her and well, I don't think I have it in me. You'll need to do it."

"I can't. I tried fighting her, but she beat me. Easily."

"So? I know how to fix that. I heard this one guy saying that this place also doubles as where they give their men chromose. He also said there's pleny of full dosage stuff. If you use that-"

"You're kidding. I will never take that stuff Turner made. Ever. You fight her."

"Look. If Jimi's stuff made him ten times stronger, then if you took it, it would make you even stronger then he is, right?"

"Yes..but I'm still not. Wait how would you know that?"

"I got whipped for it once. Look, make Turner's own inventions his downfall. Don't you want to get even with him?"

"...Fine."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 26, 2009)

With Shin and Linali 

Nihon came into sight, it was everything Linali had said.Walls so high even a giant would have to climb over it surrounded the entire island. A thin path of beach and cabins was between the sea and the wall, dozens of marines were patrolling the beach and many more were stationed on the walls, those carrying a sniper rifle version of the Flintlock rifles used by the marines.

The ship passed trough the only gate and way of exiting/entering the island and docked at the infamous check point of Nihon.As Shin got closer his gut was telling him he was getting in over his head, several strong presences could  be felt but one stood out.Somehow he just knew that this was that Read Admiral Linali talked about.

The passengers were led to control stations, where the passengers were searched and checked to see whether or not they were wanted.Shin lit up a cigarette, in order to calm his nerves and then the two were led to an large office.Two guards, both of them wearing a golden silk neckerchief and a golden symbol emblazoned on their marine outfits.After searching trough Shin and Linali's baggage they patted them down and then were told to enter the office.

Immediately upon entering the lone man inside started coughing and pointed at a poster on the door."No smoking."though it wasn't just a no smoking sign poster, it happened to be Shin's wanted poster and both Shin and Linali were shocked."You like it eh?, yeah i'm allergic to cigarettes and when I saw that one poster with a no smoking sign on it I jsut had to get one for my office."The man was completely unaware that he was staring at the face that was supposed to be on that poster."Anyways lets get started."He picked up a two questionnaires."Names?"

"Shin.....Shino.......Sake.....Moto."In a panic, well he was trying hard not to freak out he just added an O to his first name and just blurted out two random words in the Nihon tongue."Shino Sakemoto."In a dull tone the man repeated it, he seemed to buy it.And he continued with the questions.

"Alright everything seems in order here, I hope the two of you enjoy your honeymoon"Shin held the door open for Linali only to receive an elbow in the gut by the marine."Be gentle with the misses tonight."He said with a wink before Shin was worked out of the door.

"How about we find a hotel...Misses Sakemoto?"The were led out of the secured check point and where free to roam the crowded business streets.


----------



## koguryo (Feb 27, 2009)

_Naibunes Boulevard_

"Hunter" took out his 'Biscione' sword and held it to his right side.  He stared hard at the soldiers, as if seeing right through them.

"You're not even going to be worth my time."

The soldiers took offense to "Hunter's" comment and began charging him madly.  

"Hunter" pulled the sword under his armpit, "The Devouring Serpent."

"Hunter" quickly extended his arm outward and a blast of energy resembling a 'Snake' appeared from the tip of his sword.(Sorta like Zoro's 108 Pound Cannon)  The snake went through a group of enemy soldiers and they were all knocked away.

"Hunter" proceeded onward through soldiers and met a few cavalrymen, "I see."

"Hunter" put away his 'Biscione' sword and took out his 'Dragon' sword, "I might need this for you."

"Hunter" began charging the cavalrymen and jumped into the air when he was about half-way away from them.  The cavalrymen surrounded "Hunter" while he was in the air, with lances.  "Hunter" took a look around him and cut most of the lances in half.  "Hunter" landed on the ground and eyed all of the Cavalrymen.  One of the Cavalrymen shouted to his fellow soldiers, "Do not falter men!  We can win this!"

"Hunter" lunged in towards the Cavalryman that just made the statement and whispered into his ear, "You're not gonna win."

The Cavalryman had a scared look on his face and "Hunter" drove his sword into the Cavalryman's horse and cut right through it, "Weak."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2009)

Annie and Marcks walk onto the deck of _The Infinite_, looking for Alph, he wasn't in his lab. The gunslinger looks around the deck questioningly and she closes her eyes, quieting her mind just as Gyatso had taught her. Suddenly dozens of voices come flooding into her awareness but unlike last time when the voices had overloaded her she puts up an imaginary wall in her mind that allows her to screen out the stray voices, sort of push them into the background. 

Marcks looks at Annie queerly, "Annie what are you doing?" 

Annie opens up her eyes and looks up at the sky which is much brighter and bluer at this altitude, "I can't hear Shin, Alph, or Tatsu." She expected that Alph would be beyond her perception since Gyatso had told her that Mantra could only sense living things and not machines. However the only reason that she wouldn't be able to hear Tatsu or Shin would be if they were out of her range or dead and the latter is highly unlikely.  

Marcks shrugs, "Uh we sort of just went our separate ways after the tour. I think that Tatsu went for a flight and Shin was doing, well I don't know Shin things." 

Annie rolls her eyes and crosses her arms over her chest, "Shin only knows how to do one thing and that's act like a dumbass."

"Oh look there's Alph!" exclaims Marcks, "Is he.....riding a snail?!" Marcks asks questioningly. He points in the distance up the cloudy beach as Alph rides towards the ship on a snail of all things. 

"Is that lunch?"  Marcks asks Alph as he approaches the ship, he stares at the snail and starts salivating. "Escar has no nutritional value towards Humans," Alph responds, "Also if you try to eat him your mouth will explode."

Marcks saliva immediately dries up, "Okay so snail is off the menu then...." he says with disappointment. Alph boards the ship with his new snail sidekick in toe and notices Annie leaning against the far side of the railing and he already knows what she'll say. He doesn't even need Mantra to figure it out. 

"Have you seen Shin anywhere?" she asks him. For some reason Annie's right hand rests on her Gold Revolver. Alph notices this and tries to figure out the best way to tell her that he left without getting shot at.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 27, 2009)

Eddy keeps his hand over his head as he looks at the sky when a man that looks like a pirate runs toward him.
_
"EDDY!!"_ the man yells as he approaches. _"Marines are coming!!!"_ the man says as he stands on his knees and takes a deep breath in front of Eddy.
Then continues_ "There are many pirates in this island Eddy, including you and me."_

"I see...." Eddy rubs his chin "Nobody can leave this island now without being noticed. So we have no other option but to fight."
_"Are you sure Eddy? With so many pirates here, the battle will be catastrophic."_
" My ship is safe. Just inform everyone in this island before it is too late. "

The man stands up again and runs away following Eddy's advice.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 27, 2009)

"Have you seen Shin anywhere?" she asks him. For some reason Annie's right hand rests on her Gold Revolver. Alph notices this and tries to figure out the best way to tell her that he left without getting shot at.

"Yes......."The android nervously looked around finally deciding to turn around and he took a few steps away from Annie."I think I.....Fwoosh"Two Jet dials attached to his back and his thrusters activated, lifting him high up in the sky.He stayed there while he contacted Annie trough her Den Den Mushi."Beru Beru Beru"She took out the device/animal and picked up the horn."What the hell is going on?Don't make me shoot you down buckethead!!"She had a feeling about this, the same feeling that made her rest her hand on her revolver and Alph's strange behavior did nothing to ease her worries.

"I am sorry Annie but I'm currently completely undamaged and in the process of upgrading myself, it would be a.....As you humans say...A pain, if I would have to repair myself first because you shot me."Was the android's reply."About Shin though, he had some business to take care of in Nihon and so left the crew for a while."In a panic he tried to make it sound better by saying."But he had a message for you and he wouldn't be gone long......Then again later he contacted me and said that he ran into unexpected trouble and it could take longer......Wait that is not helping nevermind, on to the message."

He started with adding something that Shin didn't really say but this was in Alph's interest."First of all" he said.At this point he emulated Shin's voice."Don't take it out on Alph,as they say, don't shoot the messenger....Message thingy."He quickly realized that Shin would screw up something like that and so turned it into an incorrect version of the saying."It's all my fault so you can take it out on me."This still wasn't true but Alph wasn't going to be the one paying for this."How about when I get back, we'll take a nice romantic bad, and then I'll make it up to you there, if you know what I mean."He added."Insert wink."

Now on to the true part of the message."I wish that I could've told you this in person but this was probably the only chance I would get to go to Nihon, I need to see someone there and that's very important to me, like how you had your reasons to leave the crew not so long ago."This was good thought Alph,  reminding her that she had been in a similar situation should calm her down.Though looking at it from another angle, though reminding her of her brother could also turn out bad.

"I'll admit that I should've at least told you this in person but I didn't expect that it would take longer then a day, anyways I'll try to contact you the first chance I get and hopefully you'll be able to forgive me.......Uhm so I have to press this button here."This was an actual recording of the conversation, at this point Shin had been poking the Mushi in the eye."BERU! BERU!""Am I supposed to pull it or something."Upon pulling the snail started to yell out again and disconnected.

"That was the message."Alph said, now the recorded conversation had ended his own voice returned again.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 27, 2009)

_About 15 minutes later...._

The marine ships docked at the island's port. An army of marines walk toward the town. For a while nothing can be heard except the sound of the marines' boots.

The villagers hided inside their houses and close the windows as the marines spread in the town. 

And suddenly it starts....

*"KABOOM!!"  "KABOOM" "KABOOM!!!"*

The marine warships fired several times as the cannonballs strike in random locations and cause destruction and havoc. The silence stopped and now screams and war sounds can be heard across the whole island.

Pirates, marines and even some innocents die one after another. Eddy stands between the flames as he walks in front. Each marine that attacks him finds nothing but death. 
_*
"Eddy!! We are outnumbered!!"*_ a man shouts as he runs and passes Eddy heading straight into the fight. And it was true. There were more marines than pirates now.

The dust clears in front of Eddy and a tall man in a marine coat appears. It seems to be high rank marine officer, maybe the leader of this attack. He is alone and the pirates surround him fast. Eddy grabs and stops one of the pirates "I will handle it myself..." he says as the shade hides the upper part of his face.

The marine officer doesn't talk at all but he prepares to fight Eddy. He pulls out from his coat a long and large kind of sword and takes an offensive stance as he runs in front.
Eddy smirks as the shade still covers his eyes, then draws his sword and with one hand only he stops the officer's attack. The swords collide and create an impact that blows the wind away. Eddy easily pushes the marine's sword and with his other hand grabs him from the neck and breaks it. Even for a high-ranked marine officer was not much of a challenge for Eddy but the real problem was the army of marines that were destroying the whole island and only option was to head to the ships and sail away as soon as possible.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 27, 2009)

With Tatsu-

"Hurry up Young Dragon." Roku says standing next to a tent, "Hang on old man, there's a lot of stuff here..." Tatsu's voice can be heard from the tent. He walks out in a black robe and a mask similar to all of the others there but his mask has a dragon emblem on it.

"Good, now you look like part of our village." He walks next to him, puts his hand on his shoulder and pulls the robe off without ripping it somehow, "Ah, good to see you put on the under armor as well.” (Tatsu is wearing something very similar to the Anbu outfit from Naruto except the colors exchange in black and red).

“So I put that whole robe on for nothing!” Tatsu shouts out, “Well you couldn’t possibly do battle in those robes now could you?” Tatsu roles his eyes under his mask, “Fine, lets get started.” 

“That’s the spirit! Now, stand here.” He puts Tatsu in the middle of a circle of about 12 robed village members, “Fire!!!” Tatsu turns and looks at him with a confused look, “What!?!” All of the men fire flames out of their gloves and Tatsu quickly takes flight to avoid the attack.

“No flying!” Roku leaps into the air and smacks Tatsu’s wings causing them to retract back into his body, “How do you do that!” He shouts as he plummets to the ground. He lands right on his feet and in the center of the masked men. They all fire at once again, “Aw crap…”


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 27, 2009)

Sakura and Zorokiller had been travelling for several days now and reached their final post in the East Blue, Loguetown.

"Finally here again..." Zorokiller dreamed away looking at the sight of Loguetown

"You've already travelled towards the Grand Line, right?" Sakura asked curiously

Zorokiller nods

"What happened to your crew anyway..."

Zorokiller looks down

"I remember the comfort, and companionship I felt being with everyone...Captain Zetta, Hawkins, Tabitha, Croix, Usagi, Kai,...And Zooey..."

"That last name...Is it someone really close to you?"

"She was somewhat of a rival of me...But...I don't remember much...Not even of our last moments...It all seems like there is some gap in my memory...I don't even know how I ended up back here in the East Blue."

Zorokiller tried to recollect his memories...but it wouldn't work
Sakura put his hands behind his head

"Oh well...It will probably just come back to you again right?"

Zorokiller grunts
"Who knows..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2009)

The message ends and Alph cuts off the line. "I see..." Annie states simply. She looks up at Alph and then down at the deck with a blank expression and makes a motion to unholster her revolvers. Marcks immediately dives behind the central mast and crouches down. However, Annie smirks slightly and then puts her hands at her side, "If he had personal things to take care of well that's his business," she says, "He'll be back and if not then I'll drag his ass back myself." 

Marcks face peeks around from behind the mast and he stares at her, "WHAT?!? You're not gonna shoot something or even throw a temper tantrum?!" 

Annie, "I told you I've changed. I'm more mature now," she replies calmly. Suddenly Marcks zips over to her and places his right palm on her forehead, "Are you sure you don't have a fever or something? Because you look like Annie but you don't sound like her," he turns up towards Alph and yells, "OI! CAN YOU SCAN HER AND MAKE SURE THAT SHE'S NOT AN EVIL CLONE OR A ROBOT. WE MIGHT HAVE TO DO A FULL BODY CHECKUP...." *BABLAM!* Suddenly Annie clocks him in the face with her fist and he flies headfirst into the mast. 

Marcks lays upside down on his head and sees little birds fly around, "Nope! It's her!!" he says in a daze. Annie rolls her eyes and points towards Alph, "Well you found him. So have at it fella," she tells the sniper. Marcks get to his feet and a huge smile forms on his face, "Oh yeah! Hey Alph get down here!!" he yells at the Android. 

Alph zooms in from the sky and lands on the deck, "You do not have to scream. I can hear you perfectly from any distance within a mile. Now what is it that you want to ask me?"

Marcks becomes a bit red faced with embarrassment as he relates the incident with the boy in the restaurant and how he used a weird dial that absorbed his punch and sent it back at him, "So I was wondering if you could help me upgrade my weapons with dials if you've found any that is?" 

"Also..." and stars suddenly form in Marcks eyes, "It hit me just now. We're up in the sky and I figure we'll never get any higher then this....and well....I...I'M GONNA TRY AND SHOOT THE MOON!!!!!" Marcks declares boldly and he leaps to the top of the railing in a heroic pose, pointing up at the sky. *THWAP!* Suddenly white bird crap lands on his right shoulder and a black crow flies overhead, seeming to cackle with laughter, *"AHAAAAAAAAAW!!"*


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2009)

*Prince vs. The Crazy Knight...*

No matter which way you looked at it, Prince was fighting a losing battle. The knight was slowly but surely wearing him down, and there was nothing he could do about it. 

"THEY TIME IS AT HAND!!!" The knight shouted, delivering a bone shattering blow to Prince's gut. Prince was thrown across the branch, barely managing to stop himself with his gauntlet. "Damn it!" In a desperate attempt at freedom, he threw himself off the branch, managing to catch onto a vine. "Huh?...Oh..." Prince grinned viscously. "Here we go! Get ready you bastard knight, because it's time for DANCE OF 1000 BIRDS!!"
An uncountable number of Princes filled the tree, all looking passively at the knight. Suddenly, without any warning, they moved towards his armoured form, runnign through him, blinfing him, as the real Prince manuevered closer in the chaos. His mirages were slowly pushing the knight back to the end of the branch. PRince hopped up above the swirling mass of illusions, right in front of the knight. "Boo." He kicked out.

*Pause*

Quick physics lesson. Acoording to the third law of motion, every action has an equal, but opposite, *re*action. Therefore, when Prince's foot connected with the knight's face, the action, there must reasonably be an equal, but *opposite* reaction, correct?

*Play*

The knight let out a bloddcurdling scream of terror before physics took hold and he tumbled off the miles high tree. He plummeted like a rock, his own armour weighing him down, making trying to grab a vine or limb hopeless. Prince grinned maniacly as he fell.

"The bigger they are, the harder they fall."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Feb 28, 2009)

The escape seemed impossible when Eddy and some of the remaining pirates were surrounded by marines. 

_"Shit they got us now"_ a pirate said to the others as he was ready to cry. Another muscular and large man walked in front of the others_ "I will fight until the end, I am not going to surrender in front of some marines"_ he said and tried to encourage the others.

"Follow me..." Eddy smirked and run straight to the marines and the others followed him fast. As he approached the marine block he delevered a powerfull kick on the first marine that was in front creating an impact and sending him flying backwards ramming the other marines that were behind him.

The pirates attacked to the others that were around for a while until they manage to pass from the opening Eddy made and head to their ships.

As they were running Eddy said "Anyone that wants to join my crew can come to my ship"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

Jason, Belle and Eve rush in through the gate. "Hey guys." Jason waves. "YOU SHOT US OUT OF A CATAPULT!!" Bolt shouts. "Trebuche actually." Jason corrects. "THE HELL'S THE DIFFERENCE!?" Jason blinks. "Trebuche's are cooler." Rex shook his head. "Can we just be gettin to James?" He asks. "Ah? Right!" Jason states in a "I forgot all about that" Tone. "Heh." A voice speaks, The crew turns around.

"I AM THE CAPTAIN OF THE ISAKO KNIGHTS!" A man in white armor announces. "YOU HAVE MADE A GRAVE MISTAKE IN COMING HERE!" He raises his blade, Marines and knights begin to pour out of the buildings. "WE CAN NOT ALLOW PIRATE FILFTH TO ENTER THE REALMS OF NOBILITY!" He captain point's his blade at the crew. "CHARGE MEN!!!!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2009)

"So I was wondering if you could help me upgrade my weapons with dials if you've found any that is?"

"Sure."Alph replied as he walked over to Escar."I have quite a collection of Dials here, I am sure we could work something out."Alph started with coming up with designs for Marck's weaponry but raised his eyebrows at what Marcks said next.

"Also..." and stars suddenly form in Marcks eyes, "It hit me just now. We're up in the sky and I figure we'll never get any higher then this....and well....I...I'M GONNA TRY AND SHOOT THE MOON!!!!!"


".............."Alph did the math,coming to the conclusion it was impossible."the distance between the Earth and the Moon is too grand for any dial, that I know of."The android replied."Perhaps some kind of advanced version of a beam weapon could traverse such distances, but that would require an even more advanced and powerful version of the kind I have seen once......And even that is something I am decades away from making, let alone that more advanced version."

"But I am a busy machine, so how about you, me and Annie get to work."Alph tapped in a specific position of Escar's shell."Tools came out and a little lower a platform slid out that was to function as a platform.


----------



## MrChubz (Feb 28, 2009)

-With Tew, Ali, Henry, Liz, and Melissa-

Tew rolled the map out in the boat. Let's see. If we're here, the fastest way to get there is by going through this gate that says "Trial of Strings."

"Oi, Tew." Henry asked, "What exactly are we going to do when we get there?"

Melissa is going to wreck the base with trees then we take care of any survivors.

"I doubt that would bring any closure." Ali said, "I mean destroying them is only a fraction of the problem. And this is assuming that your plan will even destroy them."

It's the best we can do.

They sailed on and on in silence. Soon they heard a voice in the distance.

OII!!!!!

"Is that De?" Melissa asked.

Oii!! Slow down!

Guess it is. Melissa, help him up here.

Melissa formed a staircase of sorts out of the wood on one of the trees closest to the boat. De ran over there then climbed up it. Then he jumped in.

Jimi's dead.

*What!?*

-With Freddy and Kara, before Jimi died-

They searched around and found where the chromose lab was. They looked through a small window from outside, There were tons of people waiting in line to get theirs.

"How did he get so many people?" Freddy asked, "I mean, we're in the sky. There's only a set amount of people he can get."

"Look harder. A lot of them have wings."

"I see. If you can't beat em' join em'."

"I guess so."

"Alright, obviously all of those people are getting the lower dosage. So lets not waste our time trying to get that. Although where would the higher dosage be?"

"There," Kara pointed at a small room with a metal door and a lock with a sign that said, _Enter and pay the price_, "I think Turner has lost his tough. He made that a bit too obvious. Lets go!" She was about to head through a door that was right next to the window. Freddy grabbed her arm,

"Wait! Let's look around a bit more first."

"For what, you killed the head guard didn't you?"

"Always do things the easy way. Look, there's the guy with the keys to the door. My skeleton can move fast enough he won't be able to see it I bet. Then I can hide and move super fast and unlock the door, open it and close it. Then I'll find the chromose and run back here."

Freddy executed the plan perfectly, "Now all you need to do is take it."


----------



## the_sloth (Feb 28, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

They turn around and are faced with a group of knights and marines charging right at them.  Bolt puts his sai away and quickly walks towards them, but first, grabs an arrow off of Belle and stuffs it into his belt.
"Hey!"
His walk turns to a job and then a sprint, leaving the rest of the crew behind. "Seriously, you guys have picked the WRONG DAY TO PISS ME OFF!"

"Shouldn't we be helping him?"
"Probably."
Belle looks at the rest as they seem to only observe rather than do anything about it.  *sigh* "If you guys aren't going to do anything..."  She takes out her bow and arrow and takes aim. "... I guess I'll have to."

The first knight jumps forward at Bolt, only for Bolt to grab him by the face and pound him into the ground.  He turns, and knees a marine and then punches another one straight afterwards.
"KILL THEM!"
"Shut the FUCK UP!"
He takes out Belle's arrow and hurls it into a group of men and watches as it explodes and the men go flying everywhere.  A flurry of arrows then downs a number of men as well.
Bolt turns around.  "I can handle this myself."
Belle runs towards him whilst shooting arrows at oncoming marines and knights.  "You just want all the glory for yourself."
"Women don't belong on the battl-"
BAM!
A knee to the face.
"Just shut up already."

The remaining crewmembers continue watching.
"That was pretty cool."
"I guess thats our cue to enter."
"Seems so."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 28, 2009)

The Makaosu vs The Rogue vs The Naibunes Director
Anglora, Necaroy, and Bella were in a stalemate as they watched each other very closely. Their eyes switched from side to side as they eyed each opponent, anticipating someone to make the first move. Anglora stood at the ready with small sparks erupting from her body. Necaroy had his katana placed snugly in his right hand while his shield rested in his left hand. Bella casually caressed her hair with her hand.

All of a sudden... *BOOM!* A loud sound was heard as Bella dashed at Necaroy, leaving a giant dust cloud behind. Bella began throwing numerous punches at Necaroy. Necaroy was barely able to shield the fast paced punches as they were sending him skidding backward. Necaroy attempted to slash at Bella with his katana but Bella easily dodged the slow attack with a backbend and proceded to take advantage of Necaroy lowered defense. 

Bella kicked the katana out of Necaroy's hand, sending it flying across the canyon. She then started to attack Necaroy's midsection with a series of punches that surprisingly put dents in his armor. Bella ended the bombardment of punches with a sharp uppercut that send Necaroy flying.  Bella appeared right beside Necaroy in the air and delivered a midair spinning axe kick to his chest. The force of the hit sent Necaroy plummeting into the depths of the canyon.

Bella landed on the ground and turned to look at Anglora who had a look of horror on her face. "_"Impossible. He manhandled Necaroy as if he was a rag-doll. Bella has become much stronger in these past 3 years." _ Anglora thought to herself. 

* That was easy enough! So have you made up your mind? Impel down or death? Personally, I'd choose death. Being tortured in a place like Impel down is far worst than death, believe me."* Rago said with an persuasive tone.

 Sparks began to erupt from Anglora's body more violently as her anger progressed. *"I wouldn't be the one to talk about someone else's death, Bella."* Anglora angrily said. Her nails began to glow brightly as sparks erupted from them. Anglora then slashed at the air, sending a sparking air slash at Bella. (Imagine a sparking rankyaku) *"Soaring hibana slash!"* Anglora commanded. Bella effortlessly side-stepped Anglora's attack and headed straight for Anglora with another *BOOM!* in her wake.

Bella began to repeat her strategy by bombarding with punches but Anglora dodged them quite easily. It seemed as if she was more focused in this fight against Bella because her emotions were involved as well. Anglora then summersaulted back away from Bella. She began to follow her but Anglora executed a perfect *"Heaven's divine hibana!"* that blinded Bella with bright sparks. Anglora quickly followed up with another "Soaring Hibana slash" that hit Bella head on, causing a minor explosion and slash. 

As the smoke cleared, Bella's shadow was there with a grin on her face. Her face was dirty from the attack along with her suit. *"So you have gotten better Anglora! Now I don't have to hold-"* All of a sudden, it startd raining in the area Anglora and Bella was in. Oddly, the rain was a greenish-olive color......... and it burned. Anglora and Bella began running around madly trying to find shelter from the burning rain.

Walking from the depths of Naibunes Boulevard was a man with pale blue skin, pupil-less eyes, short white hair, and skeletal arms and hands. The man wore  under-armor knight clothing. The man walked in the burning rain as if it was nothing. Every step he took seemed to burn the ground. He finally reached the spot where Anglora and Bella was as the downpour began to end. 
"........Acid rain......" General Necaroy said in a creepy tone. "....Bare the horrors of my true ability...." An unsuited Necaroy warned both Anglora and Bella as acid dripped off his skeletal fingers onto the ground, burning it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2009)

"Beam weapons?!" Marcks exclaims and he looks at Alph dubiously, "No, no, no, that's not grand enough! I need something that everyone will be able to see....even from all the way to the end of the Grand Line!" Marcks takes out a folded notepad from his pocket and shows Annie and Alph a drawing of a rocket flying at the moon with a smiling stick figure riding ontop, written over the stick figure is the catption, _Marcks the Conquerer!_ 

"This is what I want to build!" he announces with pride. Annie looks at the drawing with serious doubts, "So you wanna build a rocket?" she asks him. 

Marcks nods, "That's right....A GIANT ROCKET!!!" then he turns and looks at Annie, "Will you help me make it?" he asks her. Annie shrugs, "Yeah why not but first you should upgrade your weapons," she replies.  

"Yeah, I wanna kick that dudes ass!!" Marcks responds. He can't wait for a rematch with the guy who had knocked him out back in the restaurant. 

_*With Alain...*_
Alain knocks off a soldier on horseback with his Dragonhide whip and leaps atop the horse, "Yahoo! Giddyap!" he yells and slaps his whip against the horse and it takes off into a packed crowd of other cavalrymen. They shoot back at him and he swerves back and forth on horseback. Suddenly he stands up int he saddle. 

"I'm late for an appointment guys could you get out my way!" he swings his whips around in a circle, moving his right whip around in a blur so fast it cracks at the speed of sound and it wraps around the necks of 6 riders, *"Whiplash!"* he flicks his right wrist and the riders go flying into the sky and land headfirst almost a hundred meters away. *BANG! BANG!* Several more riders fire at him from behind but Alain leaps from riderless horse to riderless until he breaks away on a horse in the lead. 

"THIS IS TOO EASY!!" he yells, "WHERE ARE ALL THE TOUGH GUYS AT?!?!"  *BABLAM!* Suddenly something fast moving and powerful hits his horse and literally cuts it in half. Alain jumps off the horse at the last second and rolls across the ground, sliding to a halt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2009)

*With Kent...*

Kent couldn't sleep. He tossed and turned fitfully, thrashing around and making small wimpering noises. Dark, ominous figures filled his mind, and Kent could feel...something. Something big. 

_Winter is coming._ Kent let out a small moan. _Winter is coming._ Kents eyes snapped open, and he lunged out at something in front of him. He tackled the shape to the ground and looked at it. It was the punching bag he had made out of blankets at pillows earlier. Kent sighed. It wasn't like he was going to get any rest, he might as well train. He began punching the bag, warming up, throwing in some kicks for good measure. Soruing around the room, his attacks got more and more violent, until a particularly vicious punch broke the punching bag open, sending feathers flying all aroun the room. Kent sighed.

_Winter is coming._ But what did it mean? Winter is coming? Ridiculous, it wasn't anywhere close to winter.

_Winter is coming._ Kent shuddered. Whatever it meant, it wasn't good. Kent lay back on his bed and closed his eyes, trying to get some sleep.

_Winter is coming._


----------



## bloosom.queen (Feb 28, 2009)

"No this is not the one." Anya said trying on her many outfits. she was trying to pick the right one to get ready for a battle match, she had been hearing of a place were people fight to get some money and she decided to join in on the fun. She soon found the right outfit, sexy but also fighting material 
.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2009)

It's night time as the ship of this new rag tag crew crests over the waves and sails to some unknown destination. Flynn Carson stands at the wheel navigating the ship. He had opted to take night duty because he could rarely sleep these days and as much as he tried to paint a different face inwardly he still writhes over what happened back at Fallgrand Island, what he perceives as his weakness. 

He yawns as he looks up the night sky, the moon is full and bright. Ironically high up in the clouds another young Pirate stares up at that same moon, trying to make his mark. Kaya emerges from below deck. Flynn stares at her, "We'll be reaching the next Island by tomorrow afternoon hopefully," he tells her, "I need to pick up some replacements for my two busted Tanto blades (he had broken them into pieces cutting a mans metallic arm off ironically) and I'm sure you guys might want to resupply as well."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2009)

At the Fire Village, Dragon Haven-

Tatsu stumbles to the tent that has been made to him. He is covered in bruises and what appear to be burn marks, “This is ridiculous…” He falls face first into the tent, too tired to adjust himself, “All of those guys firing flames…and I could’ve sworn that more of them joined in!” He says, speaking into the ground.

“And that crazy old man kept smacking me around, screwing with my powers…” He closes his eyes, “I’m gona’ like a rock…” Suddenly he starts to smell something, “What is that?” 

He looks around and sees that his entire tent is on fire, “WHAT THE HELL!” He springs up and dives out of the tent, crashing into the ground. He watches his tent burn to ashes, “Old man! Is this a part of your sick training!” Roku appears like clockwork, “No. Well not yet atleast.” 

“Not yet? What’s that supposed to mean.” From the shadows another person walks out. He the same size and age as Tatsu, *“I did it, you fake dragon.”* He is wearing the same battle armor as Tatsu but he has long hair that is tied into a pony tail that rests on the back of his neck.

“Why the hell did you do that!” He shouts, enraged. His only response is a fire blast from his Flame Dial glove sent right at Tatsu. He quickly leans back to avoid the attack but his body is so tired that he falls to the ground, *“Psh, what dragon is afraid of fire…”* Are the last words he says before walking away.

“Who was that?” Tatsu asks, still on the floor lying on his back, “That’s Kuzo, he will be your new training partner seeing how you are too advance to work with just the others anymore.” 

Tatsu springs back up, “What!!! I barely survived today and I can barely move right now!” Roku chuckles, “Don’t laugh! Where am I gona’ sleep now anyway?” Roku grins under his mask, “Out here of course, that shall teach you to keep better care of your tent child.” 

“It got burned down!” But Roku is already gone, “Damn it…” Tatsu climbs to the top of a hill and collapses. As he hits the ground he falls on a rock, “Damn it…I said sleep like a rock, not on a rock…” He attempts to get up but he can’t even move. He sighs as he closes his eyes, in attempt to fall asleep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, you're right," Kaya says. She was tired. From below deck comes a muffled thunk. She rolls her eyes. "Looks like Kent's up too." She's about to go back down to sleep, but a dead gull falls randomly from the sky and hits her on the head. "What the hell?" Jorma peers cautiously over the edge of the corws nest and lets out an audible gulp.

"Sorry!" He shouts, quickly hauling up the rope ladder. "Didn't mean it!"

"Why you little..." Kaya snarls, leaping up and grabbing onto the end of the rope ladder.

"Eep!" Jorma squeals, letting go of the rope ladder suddenly. It falls slack, and Kaya lands square on her butt.

"I will so get you in the morning..."


"I think I'm gonna stay up here for the rest of my life..." Jorma says as he pulls up the rope ladder.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2009)

Flynn laughs as the Seagull hits Kaya over the head. He's felt like a fat lump for the last couple of days being unable to train or do anything physically demanding but the deep, horizontal, wound going across his gut has finally started to fully heal. That bastard Marine really did a number on me, Flynn thinks to himself. Sadly he suspects that the scar will always be a burden to him for the rest of his days but he won't let that get in his way, not ever. 

He walks over to the Seagull and picks it up by its foot. He examines it and shrugs, "Hmm...looks fresh," he mutters and suddenly his stomach rumbles, "Do you cook?" he asks Kaya, "Because I'm really starving."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2009)

"Don't eat it!" Jorma shouts suddenly. "It's probably poison!" Kaya sends a murderous glance in his direction.

"A little," she admitted. It was one of the first things she learned how to do when she was "adopted" (kidnapped) by the pirate crew that had destroyed her home island. "It's not fine dining, but it's Ok."

She grabbed the seagull and headed down to the kitchen, emerging a few minuets later. "Bon appetit"

"Appetite," Jorma shouts down from the crows nest. The sandwich Kaya had made was nothing special. The gull was a bit charred, but Kaya was a firm believer that anyone could eat anything as long as it's stuck between two loaves of bread and has plenty of mayo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2009)

"Don't eat it!" Jorma shouts suddenly. "It's probably poison!" Kaya sends a murderous glance in his direction.

Flynn looks up at Jorma and nods, "It's a risk me and my stomach will have to take then," he replies.

"A little," Kaya responds, "It's not fine dining, but it's Ok." She grabs the seagull and heads down to the kitchen. 

Flynn nods and then chuckles as Kaya leaves, "Wow that went well. For some reason I expected her to throw a frying pan or something at me. The way women are these days." 

Kaya emerges a few minutes later with a charred Seagull sandwich. "Bon appetit." 

"Appetite," Jorma shouts down from the crows nest. "It's appetit dumbass don't you have any sense of refinment!" Flynn yells up at Jorma.

Flynn looks at Kaya and nods gratefully, "Thanks, much obliged." He takes a big bite of the sandwich. *CLINK!* Suddenly he bites down on something hard and metallic, "AAGH MY TEEF!!" Flynn yells with food still in his mouth. He reaches in with his hand and pulls a small metal pellet out of his mouth. 

"WHAT THE?!" he stares at the pellet and then up at Jorma, "Thanks dude you almost cracked my front tooth."  He places the half of the sandwich back on the plate, "It was pretty good...except for the metal pellet," he says trying not to hurt Kaya's feelings, "Uh Maybe Tiger boy will eat the rest of it," he suggests and he makes a mental note to find a cook when he can.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2009)

With James-

He sits in a very tiny cage, which forces him to sit hugging his legs, "What's taking them so long!"  He kicks the cage, but because he can barely move he can't hit it at full force, "They should be here by now right. Unless...THEY BETTER NOT HAVE LEFT WITHOUT ME!!!!"

The door opens and one of the guards enter, "I could've sworn I heard voices? Oh hey, it's feeding time." He says checking his imaginary watch. He pulls out an apple and walks next to the cage holding it and then pulling it away in a mocking fashion. James looks at him, with a deadly aura around him and then takes a hard bite on his hand.

The man does nothing for a few seconds but then, "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" He screams, so loud that it can be heard throughout the castle. He drops the apple and runs out of the room. James tries to reach for the apple but can't. He tries in Orangutan Point, but still can't, "DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2009)

Kaya sighs, She undertsnads Flynn's trying to be nice, and she knows her cooking sucks. "Meh. I'll get some pre packaged stuff on the next island."

Kent walks up to the topdeck wearily. He had given up trying to sleep. "Who the hell called me tiger boy?" He asked. Then noticing Kaya, and thinking it was her, hurridly added. "Because it is a great nickname. From now on, I am tiger boy." He looked at the half eaten sandwich in Flynn's hands. "That smells disgusting. I'm not gonna lie about it." When Flynn offered it to him, he took a tentative bite. "Tastes disgusting too. What did you put in this poison?"

"Told ya!" Jorma shouted. *Thwap!* Kaya smaks Kent on the back of the head. 

"You're next!" She shouted up at Jorma. "You can't hide up ther forever!"

"Watch me!" Jorma shouted defiantly. "I shall draw my strength from the indomitable will of the mighty sogeking!"

"My head..." Kent groaned. "It's even worse than before."

"Quiet you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2009)

Unlike the rest of his crewmates, Usagi sleeps quite peacefully. He sleeps face up on two sleeping mats, one wasn't large enough for his seven plus foot tall frame. The giant Panda turns on his side and scratches his rear end, snoring loudly. "Bamboo..." he mutters, "Sake...." "Bamboo sake...." 

A loud noise echoes into his room through the porthole, "Told ya!" *THWAP! * Then bickering voices can be heard. Usagi opens his eyes and jerks up his head and suddenly he utters a deep and ferocious roar that echoes through the whole ship, *"I'M TRYING TO GET MY BEAUTY SLEEP!!!!"* he bellows and then he falls back asleep.

Flynn shakes his head and laughs, "Yeah I think I'm going to get some shut eye myself," and he heads down below deck.


----------



## herczeg (Mar 1, 2009)

_'*'Mercury!' *tried to shout over the general rumble Zooey. She run in a long gloomy hallway. No, tunnel would be better word for it really. 
*'Mercury!'* She made her way as fast as she could, but it wasn't easy. The ground was shaking, walls collapsed, giant rocks, former parts of the ceiling fell down.
*'Mercury!'* The whole place trembled.

She looked  left and right into every room she passed, but the place was huge and complately abandoned.
*'Merc-'* she started but then stopped. She reached a door, a giant one, at least fifteen feet tall. And it was open.

She stepped in and saw a once incredibly huhe room. The most of the ceiling was collapsed now.
There was two siluette in the back of the room. One was tall and wore a hooded robe which covered every part of him. The other had a hood too, but it was slid back. He kneeled before the tall one and was clearly injured. Even so Zooey could not make out who were they. She slipt closer and managed to catch their words.
"See. WhaT YOu hAVEdonE. Ruin'D everYTHing."
The other, who kneeled, didn't bother to answer. He just grinned. 
"Was it wortH it. YOU die Here now."
There was still no answer.
"WhY yOu had tOO Do it." 
"Why you can only balme yourself now, can'tya? Taking me for a fool, now that's not wise, no, ain't a bit, is it?" he now raised his head. It was humanly impossible to have a grin that wide. Then again that face didn't look much of human.
The robed man raised his right hand.
"Dammit" muttered Zooey. She prepared one of her blades. An enemy of my enemy is my friend right? 

The robed man disappeared. Next thing Zooey knew she was knocked back and a tall figure stood over her with his right still raised.
"anD you PiratES jUST had to cOme to this IslAnd."
He smote down. 
*WHICHET!* A whip caught his hand. Hawkins stood in the door slightly panting.
He started to talk. Whatever he said it really upset the man in the robe, because he roared and with a sudden pull of his left hand made Hawkins land on the ground just beside Zooey. With an angry move he removed the hood of his robe. The two on the ground froze as they saw his face. It wasn't human.
_ _*"I'M TRYING TO GET MY BEAUTY SLEEP!!!!"*__ bellowed the giant head of the panda.'_

Far away from that place Zooey sat up in her bed frustrated.
She rubbed her shoulder while she rerolled the dream. She had it before, this and similar ones. The ending was an original though, she had to admit. A development even. She could not bear anymore of her fiends reminding her about the mistake she made.
She streched her arms and legs and looked around in the room.
"Dammit... And i slept through the upward river of Reverse Mountain... Isn't it just awesome to be with pirates again?"


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 1, 2009)

When Eddy asked them to join his crew, almost every pirate that there run towards Eddy's ship.

"Welcome aboard!" Eddy yelled as he moved up to the deck and gave them fast some instructions.

The pirates already had an experience on piracy so they knew what to do. Some of them went to the cannons while the others cut the ropes and prepared to sail.

Eddy had a smile on his face and was proud of his new crew and his new ship. 

"Destroy their ships!" Eddy said in a fun tone and in a moment the cannons of his ship fired several times in both sides destroying and burning the marine ships that were floating towards them.

The large pirate ship sailed away of the island leaving behind thousand corpses and burned marine ships. But among the random pirates on this ship stand those that will become the real nakama on Eddy's side.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 1, 2009)

Angelina slowly got out of her bed on the ship.  She wasn't used to sleeping on it.  William, however, was sleeping soundly.  She could hear him snoring from across the room.  Angelina quickly got dressed and headed on deck.  She felt woozy.  She had helped fix ships on the ocean before, but only in shallow water.  Angelina headed over to the side of the deck and attempted to vomit.  

Nothing came out.  Angelina stayed where she was for a few seconds, panting, when she realized she hadn't had anything to eat in the past few days.  Her stomach was growling. *"I'M TRYING TO GET MY BEAUTY SLEEP!!!!"* the panda suddenly bellowed.  Angelina was irritated.  She wanted to sleep and she was hungry.  "AT LEAST YOU CAN SLEEP!!!" she shouted back at him.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 1, 2009)

-With Kara and Freddy, about when Jimi died-

"Maybe I don't need to take this," Kara said, "Maybe we won't even se her and everything will be fine."

"Maybe," Freddy said, "Maybe she's gone already. We've searched most of this place without finding her. Maybe she left. Maybe she's fighting the others. I don't know. It's your choice. I can't waste time here anymore. I need to find Turner." He walked away. Kara went in a different direction.

-Following Freddy-

He searched the place for an exit but couldn't find one. Soon he got frustrated and punched through a wall that led through to the outside. Next he began running at full speed, looking for something, a hint or a clue as to where Turner was. He got it.

*boomboomboomboomboomboom* He could hear that far away in the distance.

"Eh? Sounds like De. I better go there." He ran at full speed to where he heard the noise. By now, Turner and De had gone their separate ways. But there was still something, someone lying dead right there. Freddy saw Jimi's body and almost choked.

"I know you're not dead," Freddy whispered. He bent down and felt his pulse. Nothing. Freddy took a few deep breathes to try and calm himself down. It didn't work, "YOU'RE A DEAD MAN TURNER!!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2009)

_Rek vs. Uno_

The young noble and his rebel leader foe stared down each other, neither making a move. Rek held his canesword in his left hand, his right still injured from the fight against Izanagi. Uno held his katana with both hands, in a stereotypically samurai-like manner. 

"Shall we begin?"

"Ladies first." 

"Then strike me now, Du Mortis!" 

"As you wish, Uno." Pointing his canesword at him, Rek motions in what seems to be a lunge. Uno smirks, since an attack like that will be insufficient in damagin him. 

Rek charges and as he thought the young noble went for a lunge. Uno dodges and delivers a horizontal slash aimed for Rek's arm. There was no need to kill the young noble, as he was more valuable alive than dead.

"How amusing." Rek grabs Uno's arm with his bandaged right hand.

"Steel Suit." Uno's clothing begins to feel rigid, until the cloth becomes solid steel. 

"What the-"

"Checkmate, Uno." Rek says confidently. 

"Not yet, Du Mortis!" 

The wooden floor of the docks break, and huge pillars of fire rise from the depths. The flames twist and turn, becoming more serpentine as it rises into the sky. The fire serpents strike Rek, forcing the noble to let go of Uno. His clothing becomes less rigid, but nonetheless he is still unable to move.

Uno's soldiers and most of the Monarch crew are amazed by the sight. Ruru chuckles, finding the pillars amusing. "I see now why milord wanted you."

"Behold, Du Mortis, the power bestowed upon to the children of Nihon! Not only do the flames bow to me, but so do the winds!" A great gale sweeps from the east, tearing apart most of the docks in one strike.

Ruru stands stoically, unaffected by the gale. The rest of the onlookers are surprised by the power Uno wielded.

Rek however, remained calm. "Impressive. I see you haven't lost your touch." Rek claps, amused by Uno. "You'll do quite well, Uno, but now I must end this. I've had enough of your mindtricks." 

Uno falls to the ground, his mask becoming too heavy for his body to support. The pure white mask of Uno becomes crystaline, sparkling under the moonlight. "Diamond Blessing." 

The battle was over. The flame serpents Uno created disappeared, as did the gale he created. The docks returned back to normal in the eyes of the onlookers, as if it was never destroyed by pillars of flame.

Rek takes out his dendenmushi and speaks through it, contacting the Dirge."Matyr, full bombardment." 

_Windy Dirge_

The Dirge opened fire, raining cannonballs upon the docks of Tori. Underneath this hail of gunfire Ruru picked up the still-immobile Uno and his master Rek. The old butle transformed into his hybrid beetle point, and flew back to the Dirge.

"We leave now." Signalling the bridge, The Windy Dirge sailed away from the island. By this time the marine ships had removed the orange gunk Matyr flung at them. They pursued Rek, thinking that Uno was escaping with them. 

A pair of Romanovs flew out of the Dirge, the barrel-shapped flying machines firing their cannons at the marines. Matyr was inside one of them, laughing triumphantly.

"HAHAHA! REMEMBER THIS DAY, PEASANTS, FOR TODAY MATYR ZELIOS HAS VANQUISHED YOU ALL!" 

The mechanist noble says proudly while firing more cannonballs at the marines before retuning to the Dirge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2009)

Kent got up slowly, trying not to anger Kaya. He restlessly scanned the horizonn. They were almost to Grand Line now. Goro had always wanted to see the Grand Line. Kent sighed. It had been a while since he had seen Goro...

Suddenly a ship appeared over the horizon. But it wasn't just any ship. It was a huge, magestic, all white ship with beautiful sails. An ornately carved mermaid graced the front, holding what looked like a clear orb filled with water. Kent gaped. It was God's ship. "Oh...dear...Oda..." Kent wanted that ship more than pretty much anything. Ever.

Little did Kent know however, the ship was already owned. In fact, it was owned by a World Noble, someone lucky enough to be the direct descendant of one of the founders of the WG. And he was very, very angry.

Years ago, his family, the Calhans, had been at the top of the order of Nobles. They were rich, succesful, and had control f hundreds of islands. But one day all that changed. The heads of the family, taking a luxury cruise, had been caught in a storm. The ship was sunk, and the treasure on it lost, along with the leaders of the Calhan family. The family disolved into ingfighting, and had now hit rock bottom. But this young man would not stand for it. He would recover the treasure of his family and sail back home in glory. That is, as long as nobody interfered.

But who would dare interfere with a World Noble?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2009)

In the Fire Village-

Tatsu rises to his feet after a night of rest. He stretches his sore body and makes his way down to the center of the village, "Good to see you're awake! We'll be starting training now!" Roku says, popping up out of nowhere.

Surprising Tatsu didn't complain, because he saw this coming as soon as his eyes opened after his rest. He was tempted to complain however when Kuzo entered the group, *"Are you ready dragon scum."* 

Tatsu starred at him, not saying a word, "Dragon Fire!" He spit out a blast of fire right at Kuzo, *"WHAT THE HELL!"* He says as he dives out of the way.

Tatsu looks at him with a serious face, "That was for my tent..." The two get into a ready position, "Begin!" 

With Makoto-

He continued to speed around taking out soldiers, "This guy is moving at the Speed of Sound!" One soldier says before getting a punch to the face, "Hah! Speed of Sound? That's child's play for me!" He says spots a large group of Calvary men and soldiers.

"Oh, here we go." He starts to run around in circles around the group until the wind starts to pick up and forms a tornado, "Speedster's Twister!" 

The wind sucks up all of the area's guards and some of the tero as well. It begins to move around the area, heading for some of the Elite Agents as well. Makoto runs to a high pointed hill and lays back as he watches his creation do his work for him, "Oh watch out other guys." He says giving the others a half hearted warning.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 1, 2009)

Zorokiller just got the needed supplies for their journey, he was experienced with travelling, so he knew what to get, Sakura trusted him in that.

"Oi~We can leave now if you want."

Sakura watched over the town, and nodded

"Yes...There is not much more to do here anyway..."

They boarded their tiny ship once again 

"Okay Hasashiburi! Full speed towards the Grand Line!!"

Hasashiburi didn't respond

"Oh yeah...Zorokiller...Where was the entrance again?"
Zorokiller snickers "Yeah...A rookie like you wouldn?t know...just go in the direction of that oddshaped cloud there and you?ll reach it."

Hasashiburi looked with a questioning look towards Sakura and he just lifted up his shoulders, even though clouds move and such...Zorokiller probably knew what he was talking about so they just believed in him.

Following the oddshaped cloud!

"Let?s go!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2009)

Flynn leans over to the railing of their as yet unnamed ship and he narrows his eyes at the ornate and grand looking ship, and then he frowns. He recognizes immediately just what kind of being would own a ship such as this because he had both worked for such individuals in the past and had stolen from them. 

"Yeah we need to be careful with these people....because I'm almost certain that ship belongs to a World Noble," he tells his crewmates. 

"If we fuck around with these guys we could have a high level Marine on our asses and theirs bound to be strong guys on that ship as it is." Flynn looks down at his weapons belt all he has left are his throwing knives and some little extra surprises that he has yet to unveil but his primary weapons are gone. 

Over on _The Silver Empress_, the name of this Noble ship, two men in  walk over to the edge of the railing and dive into the water. They have long hoses connected from their suits to some large rotating machine on the deck. Bubbles surface on the water and several men on the ship lean over the railing with eager eyes. 

Suddenly the surface of the water shakes and waves kick up high into the air, "RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGH!!!!" A loud earsplitting roar echoes up from the water and suddenly the shredded bodyparts of the two divers fly upwards in a geyser of water and then land with a splash. Arms, legs, even the divers severed heads float listlessly on the surface. 

"NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!" yells a tall man who sits on an extravagant golden throne. "I WON'T LET THIS GODDAMN SEA KING KEEP ME FROM MY TREASURE!!!!" he yells in a fit. Meet Edward Calhan IV scion of the once powerful Calhan Noble family.  

Two large and burly men in black suits and black sunglasses walk towards the Nobleman and bow. "Sir we've spotted a ship," one of them says. 

"Are they Pirates?!" Edwards asks them in annoyance. They shake their heads, "We don't think so they don't have a jolly roger sir," they reply. 

Edward waves a flippant hand at them, "Then make them my slaves!" he commands. "I need some more fodder divers to get my treasure because we've already run out!!!!!" and he points at the floating bodyparts in the water. 

Suddenly _The Silver Empress_ turns around and sails straight at the ship of the rookie crew.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 1, 2009)

_Leviathan floats somewhere in the Grand Line....._

Leviathan is the name of the ship. A huge ship with many floors, rooms and cannons. The figurehead seems to have the appearence of a dragon or sea serpent.

Under the hot sun, on the deck of the tremendous ship the crew relax. _"So you are our captain, right?"_ a man says as he bites his red apple.
Eddy looks at him and answers "Yes I am and we are going to find One Piece" he smirks and everyone starts laughing. _"That's the spirit captain"_ another random pirate and grins. Suddenly everyone hears a sound and then they spot a marine jumping behind a wooden box and running at full speed with two axes towards Eddy that was looking at the opposite side having himself open for a strike like that. Nobody could react fast enough when a something like a gun shot heard and a flashy explosion with smoke and impact vanished the marine away in the open sea. Everyone, except Eddy that kept his head down and smirked, looked from where the sound came. As the smoke cleared a man relaxing on the deck's side just put his magnificent pistol in his belt. 

*"Most people know me as Pistolero, nice to meet you"* the young man seems having a laid-back character and being really calm. He wears a short-sleeved T-shirt, black jeans with a chain on the side. black shoes and black sunglasses. He has many tattoos on his whole body including both arms, short spiked hair shaves on the sides and a short goatee. 

"We found our gun boy, men!." 
*"I will fight to the death for you captain"*


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 1, 2009)

-With Kara-

She found her way back to her cell while looking for an exit. She sighed, "I'm getting nowhere."

"You! What are you doing out of your cell!" A fodder guard yelled, he ran around a corner and then a bell could be heard throughout the building. It was the alarm.

"Great. Now how do I get out of here?" About 20 guards ran over to Kara's position. She wasted them easily. Then sure enough Gonzalez came running at her.

"Go back to your cell right now!" She exclaimed.

"I know you're still you Gonzalez. Please, show me the way out of here. You can rejoin us and-"

"I do what Turner wants. Now go back to your cell or I will make you."

"Have it your way then." She took a syringe out of her pocket, "Higher dosage strength serum. Combined with the stuff I already have that multiplies the effect of drugs on my body. I wonder how this will work." She seemed sure on the outside, but on the inside she really didn't want to do it. She gave it to herself begrudgingly anyways. She stood no chance without it.

"It makes no difference Kara. I'm Turner's cyborg. I'm beyond his drugs."

"Is that what he told you? Let's see." Kara lifted her hammer, which now felt light as a feather to her. She whacked Gonzalez with it across her face and it sent her flying, "This is some powerful stuff. I wish I had the ten ton hammer with me."

Kara ran over to Gonzalez and hit her across the face again. Then she tried once more. Gonzalez ducked under it. While still ducked down, she tried to kick Kara's knees but instead Kara jumped over the kick and delivered a powerful blow to Gonzalez's chest with the hammer.

"I get it, I lost. Just leave me be."

"If that's what you want." She turned around and walked away. She could then hear a high pitched sound. She turned around and saw Gonzalez smiling.

"Turner made me with a self-destruct. He said to use it if I ever lost."

"NOOOO!!!!"

*BOOOOOM!!!!!!!*

That section of the facility was destroyed in the explosion. Kara barley stayed alive.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2009)

"These are called Dial Skates my friends!" A short but muscular dark skinned fellow with a black mohawk and crimson shades bounces up and down on a pair of gray skates as if he's almost immune to gravity and he just might float away. His name is Joe and he sells both Wavers and Skates from a humble little shop by the beach. Marcks and Annie stare at the skates as they jump up and down. 

"AWESOME!" exclaims Marcks, "If I had a pair like these, I could move way faster," he turns towards Annie, "Maybe even faster then you Annie." 

Annie rolls her eyes at Marcks and chuckles at him, "Pfft...in your nightmares fella." Marcks laughs, "You mean in your dreams." Annie shakes her head, "No I meant nightmares because you on those skates would be a god darn nightmare. You'll get yourself killed, fella," she warns him.

The man on the skates laughs, and bounces even higher, "Well they're not that tough once you get the hang of 'em. Here let me give you a demo!" suddenly he flies up off the ground in a burst of speed and flies high into the sky doing multiple cartwheels. 

"WOW!!!" yells Marcks and his eyes start to sparkle. Joe lands on the ground and he seems to glide over the ground with effortless momentum and he brakes to a halt right in front of Marcks and Annie. "You guys wanna try em out?" he asks them. 

Annie tries out the skates first and on her first try manages to duplicate Joe's movements. On her last go she runs up the wall of a nearby building and backflips like a deranged acrobat landing to her feet. Joe claps, "Yer a natural little lady!" he says with a laugh. Marcks runs towards Annie, "MY TURN, MY TURN!!!" he yells. Marcks tries on the skates and bends his knees up and down, "Alright now watch me go!!!!" he yells with pride. Suddenly he blasts off the ground in a puff of smoke, "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! HOW DO YOU TURN AROUN....." *BLAM!!* he rams facefirst into a wall and slides into a crumpled heap. 

Joe looks wide eyed with disbelief at the ruin that is Marcks, "I set the speed so a ten year old could handle it, sorry about that," he says. Annie facepalms, "Do you have a model for toddlers then?" she asks him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 1, 2009)

With Shin and Linali

The two had had booked an room in the romantically named hotel "Sakura Addiction"and had then headed out again right after the bellhop had taken their baggage up."Alright hubby, I have someone to visit so I'll meet you here later."After a peck on the cheek she left, Shin heading the opposite direction.
In the shopping street he could be bothered to take buy some souvenirs, as a precaution he made sure to buy several things for Annie. It could mean the difference between a more pleasant hug or a highly unsatisfying beating.

Unknown to him, he had succeeded in being ripped off at every store and with every purchase. The money he had with him had been enough to last the week with, food and accommodations wise but right now he didn't have two belli coins to rub together.But Shin wasn't someone that cared about money or could manage it for that matter.

With two heavy shopping bags the white kimono wearing Smokin' Samurai stopped to lite up a cigarette and check the biblicard for the position of the person he was looking for.After picking his bags up again the boy headed in the direction the piece of paper was pointing him to.

Though trouble was in the way, riding towards him on horse(Slow Dancer) was Marine Ensign Johnny Joestar and a little in front was another horse(Valkary) who's rider happened to be no other then fellow Marine, also Silver division, lieutenant Gyro Zeppeli.Like always these two were arrogantly doing what they were supposed to do as Silver division members.

First let me explain the divisions and introduce their commanders.

Gold division: Led by none other then Don K. (K unlike other initials in One Piece is just short for Ki....For some reason those two letters were just too long) Kong.A Rear Admiral that suffers from Giantism like so many others in this world, oldest of three and from a long line of marines. Surprisingly enough this giant of a man has the least odd appearance of the three brothers and like those of the Kong family he is often heard saying his full name, repeatedly, often in the same conversation.

The Division is under direct control of the Rear Admiral and are the rulers of "Little Impel Down"Though more commonly known as the only entrance to Nihon and the highly secured check point.The role of the Gold division is simple, to secure the checkpoint.

Silver division:Led by Captain Diego "Dio" Brando, A trigger happy cowboy who's blood lust gave him little choice but to become a marine where he could indiscriminately kill any criminal that crosses his path.Over the years he had matured and become less of a loose cannon but eating that Devil Fruit had resulted in a hunger that he can barely keep under control

The role of Silver division is a multi purpose division, as a cavalry division they can quickly respond to any request for back up and during quieter times they patrol random districts of Nihon.

Blue division:This one is Led by Captain Setsuna Seiei, former child soldier forced by pirates who had taken a liking to using kids as a distraction while they pillaged towns, was saved by the Marines and coincidently Don K. Kong was the marine that saved him.Fiercely loyal to Rear Admiral and a brilliant swordsman that uses twin Gunblades.

Blue division exists out of swordsmen and other weapon users, not a single DF user is present in this division.They respond to riots and rebel activity, they are perfect for this since most rebels and Nihon warriors  in general for that matter use kenjutsu.

Green division:Led by lieutenant ?(First name is unknown to the general public but this is because this is a identity shared by identical twins) "Lockon Stratos" Dylandy.Neil and Lyle Dylandy are identical twins that fight in combination.One sits from a far with a sniper rifle and the other functions as the distraction with a pair of pistols. The nickname originated from the rumor that their aim was so great that they could snipe up to the height of the stratosphere with perfect precision.

This division mans the walls of Nihon, and make sure that it doesn't fall.All of lower ranked  marines here are expert snipers carrying flintlock sniper rifles and have a scouter like device covering their left eye.Those have green glasses and a crosshairs in them.

Orange Division: Experimental division, there is no leader in this division and all of the marines here are research subjects.With Nihon being isolated this is a perfect testsite and lab facility for doing super soldier experiments.These are seldom seen and usually only released during the light of day when something is seriously fucked up.

Finally the Purple Division: The egg heads behind the Orange division belong to this one.Many rumors surround this division but few really know who and what these people are.

Led by a certain Revive Revival, though this man is shrouded in as much mystery as his division.

Back to Shin, Jojo and Gyro

In front of Shin people were moving to the side, opening a path for the two horse riding marines to pass.It would probably be a surprise to no one that knew Shin that he would be the only one that just kept walking in the middle of the street with no intention of getting out of the way.Eventually all three were forced to stop.

For a moment all three were silent and were motionless, then with a huff Shin proceeded onwards."You saddle club ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are blocking the street."A wave of killing intent was released from the unarmed swordsman, probably something he should have kept in mind, for a second Gyro was impressed and caught off guard by the strength of it but the Devil Fruit user was no slouch himself.Quickly he calmed down his horse and at the same time he used his own presence to cancel that of Shin's, shielding him and Valkary from the pressure.

Jojo wasn't so lucky and not only was he visibly shocked his horse raised it's front legs in a panic and almost kicked Shin but with a speed that only two men there could follow, this was Shin himself and Gyro, Shin let go of his bags,  caught both raised hooves of Slow Dancer and pushed them away from him before catching his bags, the bags themselves barely had time to fall down more then an inch from where they had been before.

Jojo and Slow Dancer fell down, the horse nearly crushing the Marine."That bastard!"The marine shouted and upon getting up he held his hand out in a pistol manner but Gyro grabbed him by the shoulder."The horse just got a bit jittery and slipped, nothing happened."He told his subordinate and then motioned for Shin to pass."Sorry about that sir, have a nice day."

Shin calmly headed past them and as he went around a corner Jojo had just helped Slow Dancer back on it's feet.Gyro pulled out a Mini Den Den Mushi and contacted HQ."We have a possible pirate in town, on the cornor of Konoho and Tsunade lane, heading towards Naruto plaza.The suspect is wearing a white kimono, has black hair and is currently smoking a cigarette."Gyro reported."If you could contact the Green division and have them follow his movements."

"Pirate?"Jojo asked, his expression made it obvious he couldn't believe such a thing."That's impossible, we don't have pirates here and no way he got past the check point the guy is as subtle as a Bananawani wielding a sledgehammer"

"No, he was a pirate alright I can just tell."Gyro replied."Also he's new here, anyone else would've known better then to openly challenge our authority like that......He might have been a no bounty pirate but he had a strong presence, so my guess is someone screwed up either here or down at the marine command."His intelligence was shown here, he actually wasn't that far off.If it hadn't been for Flaming Attachan being unsuccessful in photographing Shin then this never would've happened.

Shin casually continued his search, he had gotten a weird feeling a few moments ago.Like something was off but couldn't really put his finger on it.The cause of this were the several sniper rifles trained on him, the fact that they were merely observing him and relaying his coordinates was why his instinct wasn't strongly triggered, which only responded that way when a threat to his life was present.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 2, 2009)

Tatsu vs Kuzo-

Tatsu was the first to rush forward, Kuzo saw this coming and held both of his hands out and fired two blasts of fire. Tatsu ducked down and started to slide down under the flames like a baseball player. Being forced to rely less on his Devil Fruit during this training, his combat skills have increased immensely. 

Tatsu slides right in front of Kuzo, who quickly points his hands right at Tatsu. However, before he can fire, Tatsu grabs him by the wrists and holds his arms into the air, causing the blasts to harm nothing but clouds, "Seems your pretty easy to figure out."

Tatsu fires his own flames out of his mouth right at Kuzo. Though a little intense for a training session, but their dislike for each other is causing this to become a heated battle (No pun intended).

Kuzo quickly snaps his neck backwards to avoid the blast, "Looks like fire won't work for either of us."  Kuzo narrows his eyes, *"Don't count on it. Flaming Knees!"* Two blasts of fire shoot out of Kuzo's knees and sends Tatsu flying backwards.

"The hell was that!"  Tatsu shouts in shock, *"I don't only have Flame Dials in my gloves, but I'm also the only warrior here to use them in my knee pads as well."*

"How do you use your knees to activate the-Oh whatever..."  He gets ready to start again but is interrupted by Roku walking into the center of the battle, "What's the deal old man?" 

"That's enough. If you two won't take this seriously, I'll just have to up the ante..." The two of them look at him with a confused look, because they knew that they were both going pretty hard so far.

He reaches into the back of his robe and pulls out a case. He opens it and reveals two Strangely looking Dials, *"Those are!"* Roku nods, "That is correct, the Legendary Blaze Dials. They emit a fire much powerful than any ordinary Flame Dial could possibly do."

He closes the case, "However, they can only be given to a true Flame Master, and unfortunately, you two are my best students..." He looks at the two, "So tomorrow, you will give a true fight and the winner will receive the Village's most prized possessions."  

Tatsu and Kuzo's eyes meet, *"No way a little dragon like you could deserve such powerful items. You don't even know how to use a normal Flame Dial, and you can barely handle your own flame..."* 

Tatsu crossed his arms, "You'll see how I handle my flames tomorrow punk, and even if I can't use them, I'll just beat you and they can hang on my wall as a reminder of how badly I beat that loser from Dragon Haven." The two leaked out an immense amount of killer intent at each other and then they walk away, *"I'm going to my tent."* Tatsu walks in the opposite direction of the village, "I'm going to my hill." He says smugly back.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2009)

*Lost on an Island: Garrick and Clemens...*
Garrick stands over the inert Smoke monster in savage triumph. He had battered it into submission with his Seastone lined brass knuckles. Suddenly the creature transforms into a shirtless human being. who lays unconscious on the jungle floor. 

"GYAHAHAHAHA!! I knew you were just a harmless Logia!!" Garrick laughs at the man. Behind Garrick a mirror forms and Clemens pops out with a wary face, "Good job sir," she mutters.

Garrick glares at her from the corner of his eyes, "No thanks to you," he chastises her, "Running away isn't like you!" 

Clemens nods her head apologetically, "I'm sorry sir its just that I.....well I could see something in the smoke. I couldn't stand looking at it any longer," she responds. When she had looked at the creature she had seen her own reflection but not just her face. It was what she looked like on the inside almost as if it was her soul, and what she saw had terrified her. 

Garrick rolls his eyes, "Pfft....women...." he mutters, "All I saw was black smoke," he responds but Clemens can hear a hint of deception in his voice and before she can press the issue, Garrick lifts up the man by the scruff of his neck and starts smacking him, "OI! SMOKEY!! WAKEY WAKEY FOOL!!!!" *BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! *

_*With the currently Unnamed Crew...*_
As the Nobleman's ship advances on the rookie crew's ship, Flynn slams his fist against the railing. "If we run or fight we're dead!" he exclaims at the others. He doesn't know how much experience they have with Nobles but he's seen them shoot ten year old's for crossing the street the wrong way, and many far worse things, "I mean really we're done.....and never.....and I mean never, ever strike a World Noble," he states emphatically. 

Usagi climbs above deck and looks out at the horizon, "Dear Oda we seem to attract all kinds of troublemakers don't we," he mutters. He quickly lowers his giant bamboo straw hat low over his face and retreats below deck. If that Noble ever say a Giant talking Panda, Usagi knows he'd try to buy him or enslave him and he swears to himself that he will never let that happen.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 2, 2009)

BOOM! Jason rips through the marines with his strength mask. "G-Major." CRACK! Rex swings his guitar and sends six marines flying back. "Trial of body" WHACK! Eve rips through the Marines. "Oi! Bolt Don't be worryin too much bout the marines! Just be makin a path to James!" Jason doesn't pay attention at all, He's now using the Knights head as a road to get to the castle. "NO ONE DEFIES THE ISAKO KINGDOM!!!" The captain shouts. "SHUT UP!" 

Jason yells putting on a speed mask and blasting over the tops of the knights.
"I... I feel kind of mad he be leavin us alone." Rex comments as the knights swarm. "We can handle it!" Bolt growls as he runs another marine's head into the ground. "Let jason handle rescueing james!" She unleashes another explosive arrow. "We can handle the small fry!" Eve shouts.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 2, 2009)

Bakami Island
"WELLLLLLLLCOOOOOOOOME TO THE BAKAMI ISLAND ANNUAL MARTIAL ARTS TOURNAMENT! WHERE THE BEST FIGHTERS FROM ALL THE BLUE'S AND THE GRANDLINE GATHER TO TEST THEIR POWER AGAINST OTHERS!!!!!!!!" The announcer bellowed over the microphone. The crowd broke out into a loud cheer at the announcement. "NOOOOOOOOW FOR THE PARTICIPANTS!!!!!!!!" The announcer said as 24 fighters made their way to the battlefield. The crowd broke into a loud cheer once again.

Amongst all the fighters in the stadium, there was a man by the name of Mathias Ergo. The man calmly looked around at his competition and then at the crowd. He had a disappointed expression upon his face.

_Info about Bakamai Island_
Bakami island is an island in near the beginning of the grandline. It has a huge mountain where the annual Bakami island Martial arts tournaments are held. The best fighters from the Blue's and even some from the grandline gather to fight for fame and the bragging rights of wining the tournament.

_Back to the original story_
"ALRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIGHT! 3 DAYS FROM NOW, THE TOURNAMENT WILL OFFICIALLY START! SO FIGHTERS, TRAIN HARD!" The announcer bellowed once again. The crowd broke into an ear splitting roar again but Mathias began to leave. He descended the mountain and made his way to a forest where a small hut stood. An old woman was outside the hut in the forest picking berries. She had long graying hair and she wore a yellow sundress. Meet Agatha E.

As Mathias approached the hut, the woman spun around to look at him. "So you're taking part in that tournament again huh Mathias?" Agatha said a bit disappointed. "Yes. It's the only way I can receive training." Mathias solemnly replied as he entered the hut. The woman followed behind him to prove a point. "Mathias, you have a goal to accomplish and it won't get done by participating in this amateur tournament every year! You must travel the world Mathias and become stronger. Staying here won't help you at all." The woman said in a determined manner.

Mathias looked at the floor for a moment then the ceiling. "I know grandmother. But traveling the grandline alone is a deathwish. I'll die if I go out there alone and I'm not yet strong enough to do so." Mathias replied in an annoyed manner. "Now, I'll go fetch some fish for dinner." Mathias said as he left the hut. 

As Mathias made his way to the beach, there were broken trees lying all around the forest, evident of someone training. He reached the bay of the island and boarded a small fishing boat with his rod. Mathias rowed out a reasonable distance for fishing. He spotted a pirate ship in the horizon as he was fishing and he frowned. "Low life scoundrels."  He said as he spat into the water. 

Mathias casted his line and waited for a reply from a fish. All was quiet into suddenly, a medium sized sea king rose from the sea, giving Mathias a killer look. Mathias had a shocked expression on his face for he had never before seen a sea king but heard of them. "Is this the true horrors of the world?" He said in a shocked tone.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 2, 2009)

*Skypiea, ten years ago...* 

Paul Denton headed over to Daniel.  "I'm sorry for your loss," he said kindly, patting Skypiean on the shoulder.  Daniel wiped away some tears in his eyes.  "T-thank you." "My name is Paul Denton," the man said, extending a hand.  "And this is Alyssa." Paul pointed behind his shoulder to a woman wearing a brown jacket.  "We have some business to take of here, but we might stop on our way back." Paul and Alyssa headed away.    

*Now...* 

"I never saw him again," Daniel finished.  "Now you tell me your story." "I was created to be a nanoaugmented supersoldier.  I was betrayed.  I became a pirate.  I came here." Daniel stared at OC.  "That's almost the exact same thing you said before." OC stared back at Daniel.  The two simply stared for several minutes.  

Finally, OC broke the silence.  "Give me biolelectric energy." "What?! Why would I have that?! Actually, I do have something that could help you. Follow me," Daniel said and got out of his chair.  OC followed up a spiral staircase to a musty attic.  Daniel began to dig through various assorted junk, throwing behind him old photos and baseball cards.  Finally Daniel pulled it out.  "An electric dial! I never had to use it, so I left it up here.  Here, you can have it!" Daniel tossed to OC.  

After OC caught it, he stared at the small thing.  "Dial?" he asked Daniel.  Daniel sighed and explained what a dial was.  OC was very happy when he heard what it was.  He would need to get Alph or MJ to implant it into his body, and then he could use his abilities for much longer.  OC turned and left without saying one word of thanks or goodbye to Daniel.  After leaving Daniel's house, OC headed to the Infinite Injustice, hoping to find Alph or MJ there.    

*The South Blue...* 

Angelina felt her heart pounding as she saw the World Noble's ship come close.  She and her father had helped fix a World Noble's plumbing once.  It was one of the most unpleasant experiences she could remember.  Joe, her father, was almost killed doing the job.  She didn't want to have anything to do with this noble.  She ran to hide below decks.  

William heard a commotion going on on the deck.  He slowly got out of the cot he was sleeping on and put on his clothes.  He took his saber with him in case another marine was attacking.  As he got on deck, he saw the giant panda and Angelina run below decks.  William looked around and saw the thief tightly gripping the railing.  William handed a note to him. _"What's going on?"_ the note read.   

*Lost on an Island...* 

Gilmont looked down at V's unconscious body and sighed.  He was about to sling V over his shoulder and put him in the van when a man stepped out of the jungle.  The man had a mustache and a black eyepatch covering one of his eyes.  Gilmont stared in shock.  "You're dead," he said incredulously.   

"The charge was not set to lethal," the man replied with a Russian accent. "I ran you through- twice- through the heart- with my spear." The man shrugged. Gilmont whipped his spear at the strange Russian man.  The spear slammed into his head and stuck him to a tree.  Gilmont pulled out the spear and using all of his strength, threw the man into the ocean where the Russian landed with a splash. Gilmont grabbed V's unconscious body,threw him into the van, and drove off.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 2, 2009)

_Some hours later..._


"We left from the island in a hurry so head to the nearest island from here and lets find some food and equipment."
*"Yes captain!"* a couple of pirates yelled and changed course.

Another man that climed on the top of the main mast yelled *"Island straight forward!"*

"Oh good, it seems we are lucky."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 2, 2009)

With Tatsu-

He walks around the area, angered by the very thought of Kuzo. Out of no where, his favorite Sky Rider lands right in front of him after doing one of his tricks, "Hey Dragon Man, what's wrong." He says kicking up his board.

"Nothing, just all of this training is really getting to me." He says kicking some dirt, "Then why're you doing it?" Tatsu looks up at the sky for a moment, "I've got to get stronger, so I can protect my friends and they can survive long enough to fulfill all of their dreams. "

"Ah, I know plenty about dreams. As nice as it is up here, I've always wanted to ride down on the Blue Sea. I've heard stories about the water and snow covered mountains, I could die a happy man if I got to ride on those." He says with a wide grin, "So, what's your dream?"

Tatsu stops to think, all of his crew members have these great dreams that they work at all the time. From becoming the Greatest Swordsmen to Shooting The moon itself, but Tatsu has never thought of a dream himself, "I...I don't know really." He heads back to the village, deep in thought.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 2, 2009)

The tremendous ship approaches the port and some minutes laters it docks. Its size is by far greater than any other ship there. 

Everyone looks the magnificent ship surprised and some are already scared. Step sounds can be heard as the pirates walk down the wooden stairs and jump on land. 

*"Welcome to Bakami Island!!!"* a man yells all around.

"Men spread and don't hurt anyone without reason!"


----------



## herczeg (Mar 2, 2009)

_Whoopp!_

It was Renovo, the island of fixers where the wind always blows, where the sky is always cloudy and where the best mechanics on the blues live.
_
Whoopp!_

A small island with only one notable town and no marine post on it. It would be an ideal place for pirates to raid, but they did tend to avoid it.

_Whoopp!_

There was two reason fot that. Part it was because the island laid far from the main courses through the Grand Line, thus the general pirate rarely could find it with just a log pose.

_Whoopp!_

But mainly because it wasn't clever to attack them. The engineers and their crafty little machines...

_Whoopp!
.
.
.
__Whoopp!
.
.
.
__Whoopp!_

"Anii--" young child sat on bench. Couldn't be older than ten years. He stared at the sky.

_Whoopp!

_"Anii--" it was cloudy as always and the wind blew hard as always, carrying dead leaves as always.

_Whoopp!_

"Aniiii-. It's about to rain." the older boy he was talking to stoped hitting balls.
"It always is Funky" he said looking at his friend. "Here, it alw.."*BUMP!*
A ball hit him wiht full strenght.
"Dammit..!!" *BUMP!* And another one.
"Stupid machine!" he shouted while he dodged the third ball "Funky! Your pitching machine is broken! Fix it."
"Oh...Okay..." stood up Funky and walked to his machine "You could just step out of the balls way though..." 
He hit the OFF switch.
"Phew, thanks for the saving!" said the older boy with relief, still sitting on the ground.
Then suddenly he started to laugh and Funky walked to him, and laid on grass next to him and laughed with him.

Then the rain started, so the older boy picked up his bat and they ran off the baseball field towards the closest buildings to take shelter.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

It was morning now, and most of the Monarch crew were still asleep. Ruru had just waken up, and was doing the laundry in the laundry room. Cass was up minutes before Ruru, and was brushing Sheep's wool with a pink hairbrush in her room. She wore an overgrown white shirt that reached her knees, and her hair was as messy as Sheep's wool, which had not been trimmed since it came to the Dirge.

Jun was sound asleep in the infirmary, still resting from her wounds.

Elza was also asleep, though her room was more torn than the others since she went to sleep in her hybrid form.

Matyr was still asleep in his room, yelling frantically in his sleep. 


In his mind he was dreaming of the events last night. However things went completely different in his dream. 
_Tori was in ruins. A giant creature that resembled an ostrich with 4 heads, one of which was a kangaroo's, was kicking away the inhabitants of the island, sending them into a floating volcano that resembled Dr. Vegapunk. A group of warriors, bent on vanquishing this beast made their last stand.

"I, Really Old Super Butler, will vanquish you, evil Ostrich!" A muscular old man in a butler suit proclaimed. Cracking his fists he walked confidently towards the beast, but suddenly his back aches and he falls to the ground. "Oh, my athritis! Curse my oldness! I should have never belittled the combat abilities of a super mechanic!"

The next to fight the Ostrich Monster was a manly-looking woman with long auburn hair. "I, Violent Foreigner Warrior Woman, shall bring forth destruction and pain and horror and battle to this fiend!" The woman jumped into the air and was about to kick the ostrich, but fell back to the ground. "My extreme violence towards other people especially handsome mechanics from rich families has come back to haunt me, robbing me of my Foreign combat powers!"

The final warrior to face the Ostrich Monster was an effeminate-looking young man dressed in a pink noble's suit. "I, Wimpy Schemer Jerk, shall destroy you with my plots of Jerkness!" The young man stares at the Ostrich, before he explodes inexplicably. "The sheer insanity of my plans that involves mechanics who are clearly smarter than I am and would always get more women than I ever could getting smashed in the face has caused me to explode inexplicably!"

The 3 warriors defeated, there seemed no hope for Tori island. Until...

A giant sphere with rockets coming out of its body descends from the sky. The presence of the machine strikes fear into the heart of the Ostrich monster, and awe into the hearts of the 3 warriors.

A muscular young man wearing a long red cape and 11-pointed star glasses comes out of the machine, and vaporizes the Ostrich with a beam from a giant cannon that inexplicably appeared out of nowhere. 

The 3 warriors and all of Tori bow to their savior. 

"*WE ARE BUT PEONS TO THE LEGENDARY MATYR!*"

The young man jumps from his machine and lands in front of the amazed people. A busty young woman wearing a lace bikini with long, dark hair, and crimson eyes holding a hangun runs to the young man, and jumps into his arms.  "My hero." She says. 

"Let's go, my beautiful sharpshooter bride. We shall be busy piercing your heavens!" The young woman jumps in glee and is about to kiss the young man, when a flaming horse falls from the sky, yelling profanities. A clown was sitting on top of the horse, playing a song with a Sir Crocodile-shaped sitar. "DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY _

"What the-" Matyr wakes from his bed, remembering what really happened last night. The young mechanic smiled, as he remembered his dream after that. "You'll get your day, Zelios, you'll get your day."

Inside the guest room, Uno is chained to the bed, his mask still on. Several metal rings were wrapped around his mask. 

Rek enters the room, dressed in a blue robe with green ruffles at the end of the sleeves. His hair was worn without the usual ponytail."Still asleep?"

"What do you want from me, Du Mortis?" Uno snarled.

"Ah, so you're awake. Excellent, I have something to ask of you...."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 2, 2009)

Eddy looked around for a while and he could see several men including old ones or pirates that just came or prepare to sail. But most of them stopped for a while when the magnificent ship docked and these pirates walked down of it. 

Eddy saw some men fishing but a strange feeling drew his attention on a guy that was fishing far away. Without any obivous reason he smirked and then headed in the town, maybe he could find something interesting.

He was walking on the streets between the shops and different sellers that welcome the visitors. As he was walking he could spot some of his men being around.

A voice could be heard. Something like a competition or something and a crowd of people being around as well. Eddy walked in front pushing the crowd so he could see what was going on. It seemed like the man that was shouting just stoped his speech but then he noticed Eddy that was walking front ignoring the others.

"HEY YOU!!" the announcer said pointing Eddy with his finger. "Huh?".
Some of the participants that were already there looked Eddy with anger." I SAID THAT THE TOURNAMENT WILL START IN 3 DAYS"
"I didn't listen that" Eddy acted really calm and turned his back as he walked back.

The announcer thought for a minute and then yelled once again "BUT SINCE YOU THINK YOU ARE SMART, WHY DON'T YOU TRY YOUR LUCK ON OUR FIGHTERS?" and he was applauded by the crowd.
"Huh?" Eddy smiled and turned his head to them. Before he even respond some of the fighters that were still there run on him. 

For a while Eddy was not attackign at all but was easily dodging each attack after another from all directions. "You want a fight....then I will give it to you!" A punch just stopped in front of Eddy as he stopped moving and grabbed the fist with his right hand. The others didn't stop and continue with an attack. Eddy broke that man's hand and then grabbed the two others from the legs and swinged them around throwing them several meters away. 
One last man but larger and far more muscular than the others was running like a bull towards him at full speed. Eddy calmed down as he forced his weight back on his foot and pushed his upper body and his both arms with the palms open in front. As the huge man approached having his torso open for a direct attack Eddy made his move as the man stopped in front of Eddy's hands "Jiki.... Buryoku!!!" the air formed around and then blew away with force as the large man's eyes changed and became white and bigger from the pain and split out blood "Nibai Jigennn...!!!!!" and a powerfull like impact sent the man flying backward in a round way at high speeds like a torpedo.

Nobody said something as everyone froze with their mouths open and Eddy walked away from the crowd...



(P.S : The named attack words are real. You can find the translation of each word in a english-japanese translator.)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2009)

*With Kent...*

"Uh..." He didn't have time to say much more. The ship boarded them, and several men in black suits poured onto the ship.

"Surrender." One says calmly. He holds an advanced looking revolver. "This is the _Silver Empress_, flagship of Edward Calhan, a world noble. You are to drop your weapons and come peacefully." Kent stared and remembered what he Flynn had said. _If we run or fight we're dead..._

"I want that ship," Kent says simply, punching him full in the face. The man topples backwards blindly, plunging into the sea. Everyone stares in shock for a moment.

"Put him down," Another goon says. Before anyone can react, another black suited man moves forward, stabbing a knife into Kent's guts. Kent instictivle kicks out, but the feeble attack is blocked easily, and the man slams his elbow repeatedly into Kent's face. The world goes black as Kent collapses, and the last thing he hears is "Put that one in chains. The others are going to the suits.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 2, 2009)

With Shin in Nihon

Somewhat restless the swordsman continued his search, looking over his shoulder every now and then, but not being able to identify that what his instinct was telling him to watch out for.His fingers itched to reach for the Divine Dawn, a blade miles away from him and therefor obviously unreachable.
It's been years that he had been this long without a katana or even bokken at his side.

Well if things ended up badly he would just have to fight barehanded but for now he would just keep his guard up and find the person he was looking for, after following the biblicard for ages,navigating trough the crowded streets wasdifficult enough as it was but the Biblicard often pointed him straight trough walls of buildings, forcing him to walk around those and often running into dead ends because of his lack of familiarity of these streets.

It took him long but then finally he seemed to have found the place, currently he was in a less crowded district and stood in front of a boarded store, after making a full circle around the area it was confirmed this was the place he was looking for and so kicked the door in and entered.Besides a year's worth of dust there was no one there, a quickly glance around the room made him notice footsteps in the dust that suddenly ended a little back in the room and as he squatted down a shadow fell over him as someone stepped trough the doorway and blocked the only source of light in this room.

With Setsuka and Jackie

The two Makasou agents were working semi together.Mostly because neither of the two were particularly looking forward to this mission, Jackie simply because he had better things (People) to do while Setsuke had been itching to kill that damn brat from Wyaton.

So far their opposition had been far from challenging, Setsuka's was mkaing use of her battoujutsu to cut down anyone within her range and Jackie was using Leo's pistol form to shoot down those that remained.Though not far from them an opponent was preparing to them out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2009)

"There I have fine tuned the speed settings of your dial powered skates," Alph tells Marcks. The sniper stands on the deck of the ship with his new skates on. Alph kneels down, ratcheting the skates with a screwdriver extension attached to the end of his fingertip. 

"Now you can slow down or speed up using the slight pressure movements in your toes," the Android states. Alph retracts his screwdiver extension back into his index finger and stands up with a satisfied look, "Done." 

Marcks smiles eagerly, "Alright here I g..." Sudenly Alph puts his right hand in front of Marcks. "Please wait for me to stand away before you kill your....I mean before you take off," he says and he backs away to a safe distance. All the way to the rear of the ship. On Marcks last time he had accidentally nosedived into the unsuspecting android like a kamikaze pilot.  

Marcks takes a deep breath and he starts gliding forward. Thankfully he's mastered this part as he glides across the deck with little effort, as if its made of ice. As he reaches the bow of _The Infinite Injustice_ he takes a running jump and leaps high into the sky. In one bound he reaches as high as a twelve story building but now comes the hard part. "I'M FAAAAALLING!!!!!" he yells. 

"Adjust the air pressure!" Alph yells at him. Unlike the last three times, Marcks maintains his composure and he steadies his feet. He lands with tremendous impact back onto the cloudy beach and slides to a halt. Marcks turns back to Alph and pumps his fists into the air, "DID YOU SEE THAT?!?! IT WAS PERFECT!!!" he yells triumphantly at Alph. 

"If by perfect you mean that you didn't break your neck...then yes I suppose that it was perfect," replies Alph. "Now let's get to work on upgrading your primary weapons," he states, "I have my own upgrading to do as well." 

Closeby at the edge of the cloud beach Annie can hear Marcks yell in triumph. She wears black welders goggles and a form fitting sky blue mechanics jumpsuit. A smudge of grease runs across her right cheek and her blonde hair is tied into a bun. She dutifully builds the primary thruster for the giant cannon that Marcks designed and pauses ever couple of seconds to look at the designs. Jessie and two of her clones also assist. Annie was delighted to help Marcks build a giant cannon, since making things that blow up is her specialty. 

"What was that about?" asks Jessie as she looks in the direction of Marcks voice, she holds a large sprocket over her shoulder which weighs close to 800 pounds but she hefts it rather casually. 

Annie shrugs, "I don't know I guess he didn't fall on his ass this time. Pass me that wrench will ya?" she asks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

While the others took on the groups of guards and marines Jason sped through the castle with his speed mask on, in search of their crew's lost pet-er swordsmen, "James! James!" He shouts as he makes his way down the hall. 

Suddenly his Mask shatters and he is left to move at normal speeds. He turns the corner and BAM! He smacks right into something. The Captain looks up and sees a tall and hefty soldier in armor and holding a spear, "Eyh! Pyrat!" He says smashing the spear down creating a creature in the place that Jason once stood.

The soldier swings his spear again but this time Jason blocks the attack with his sword instead of dodges it. However the impact sends him hurdling down the hall. He continues to move down the hallway, attempting to find James and put some distance between the guard when he starts to hear something.

SCREEEEEEEECH! He turns, "What's that?" SCREEEEEEEEEECH! He slowly begins to move to where he hears the sound, SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECH!

He can tell it's coming from around the corner so he grips his sword and pounces as he makes the turn, "Muh mell!"  The blade comes in contact with something metal as well, but it is no weapon, it's James' cage. He is in orangutan point, crammed into a small cage and dragging himself around at a slow but steady pace with his arms.

He also has an apple in his mouth, he spits it out, "Took you long enough! Now get me out of here!!!" Before Jason can reply he hears crashing footsteps, "Jooo won't get away agane!" The large guard returns, ready to finish the fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2009)

The moment Flynn sees the way Kent looks at the Nobleman's ship with such a covetous stare, he realizes that they're all in trouble. 

"Surrender, this is the Silver Empress, flagship of Edward Calhan, a world noble. You are to drop your weapons and come peacefully." announces a cadre of men in black suits. 

Flynn smiles at them, "We're just humble merchants, making our way to the next Island, maybe we could...." Flynn replies as he thinks of something on the fly. 

"I want that ship," Kent interjects. Flynn facepalms when he hears Kent say this. _Please don't him, please don't him, please don't him_....he thinks over and over again.  

*BLAM!
*
Kent blasts one of the black suited men in the face. Then after a sutrggle they stab him they stab him and take away in chains. Two more advance on Flynn with their revolvers raised at his face. Flynn chuckles and puts his hands up, "Hey guys no need to get rough. This is just a big misund..." *WHAM! * Suddenly one of them knees Flynn in the gut, right where his slash wound is. Mind blowing pain radiates outwards from his midsection through his whole body and he drops to his knees, clutching his stomach. Two of the men grab Flynn and drag him over the railing onto _The Silver Empress_. 

"GRAB THE OTHERS AND SEARCH THE BOAT FOR ANYONE WHO MIGHT BE HIDING. IF THEY RESIST THEN WE'LL KILL THEIR FRIENDS!!" one of the suited men orders. Meanwhile down below deck Usagi hides in a broom closet, gripping his Bamboo staff tightly, hoping that he'll go undetected.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2009)

"Right, First things first." Jason comments, Cutting the lock off Jame's cage. "Now then, Onto." WHAM!" He's knocked through a wall "AH!?" James sees the massive man. "Oh? Monkah mahn Escahp eh?" The large man raises his blade. "WHAM!!!!!" A fist slams into his gut. "THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!" Jason is wearing his strength mask. "YOU LOUSIAN BASTARD!" James blinks. "Whats a lousian?" He asks. "I don't know... I just felt like saying it." He comments.

Somewhere in the castle-

"HE'S ESCAPED!!!!" a nobleman yells. "Who's causing a ruckus in my castle." The old king Isako grumbles. "Ah! Your highness!" the man bows. "Its just, the pray i captured in the forest has escaped." He points at the scuff marks from the cage. "... My floors... are ruined." The king growls. "SIR PIRATES HAVE INVADED THE CASTLE!!!" A gaurd shouts. "So?" The king turns to him. "Well.. we... we.. need your orders... sir.." The king slaps the man, cuasing him to fly through three walls. "Isn't it obvious. remove their heads and place them at the front of the gate. To warn anyone else who would attempt such a stupid thing."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2009)

With Shin

"What are you doing here?"Linali asked as she entered the abandoned building, she picked the door up that had been kicked in a little before by Shin.As she semi-fixed it Shin said."That's my line."She turned towards him, in her hands a piece of paper.As she stepped closer to him the paper kept pointing more downwards with each step she took."That's odd."

Shin though had seen it before and knew what to do, he stepped on the spot where the footsteps had disappeared.His left geta wearing foot was raised high in the air and he them attempted to smash trough the flooring with it but a leg belonging to a certain lady blocked, apparently with little difficulty."You're making me look bad, people might think that all of us stunningly attractive Nihonese teens are as a dumb as you."

Shin though, besides not seeing the reason why he couldn't just smash trough the floor, was now more interested in Linali.She never told him that she could fight."What's with that crazy leg power?"She squatted and removed the two hair sticks out of her hair and poked them into the crevice a little before the footsteps.With little effort she manged to open a trapdoor.
"I thought you weren't a pirate?"

"I never said that, I just don't have a bounty."She replied on her way down the stairs and Shin followed.What they saw when they finally reached the bottom of the stairway was unbelievable.It was as if there was an underground village right under Nihon.As they inspected the great number of underground passage ways lit by torches, two katana wielding guards responded showed up but we're easily take care of. Casually Shin moved one of the bags to his left hand and landed a right hook on one of the guards while Linali blasted the other away with a round house kick.

Both of them pulled out their biblicards which pointed them towards one the underground chambers and they entered.In there the two 'newlyweds' found a total of four men sitting, the one furthest away from them was an old man.
If this had been a manga a textbox would appear saying.

*Shinji Asakura, leader of the Nihon rebellion, 58 years old and one of the world's finest swordmiths. Likes smoking his pipe and adding more prized swords to his collection.(Secretly wears a toupee, the baldspot is a sensitive subject to him and though it doesn't look convincing he honestly thinks no one can tell)*

And this room held that collection, dozens of katanas were mounted on the walls of this chamber.

The other three men were.

*Jin, owns one of the three finest blades made by Shinji.This blade is named the Susanoo and consists out of a set of two distinctively fashioned blades.
The man himself had black hair tied in a ponytail and wore a dark blue kimono and glasses.*

*Mugen, own the the Ameterasu.The second of the set, a double-edged tsurugi that was strapped on his back.Mugen wore a red kimono and had a scruffy appearance.*

*Finally Asagiri, owner of the Tsukiyomo.A nodachi with a white handle.He had a conical strawhat on and wore a black kimono.*

"Ara ara."The pipesmoking man said upon getting up and checking Shin and Linali out."You two are looking for me?"He had noticed their biblicards and as the followed his movement it was pretty obvious this was the man they were looking for."That one belonged to Jiraya, but the other........I wonder why that man sent a little girl to find me."He had inspected both the biblicards and seemed well aware of who had been in possession of them.


"You are Nihon's greatest swordsmith?"Shinji simply shrugged and continued his inspection."Meh......It's a bit arrogant to make such a bold claim."Was the man's reply."Could it be."A wrinkled hand gripped Shin's face and he was about to smack the old guy's toupee off but the bomb that was dropped next caught him off guard.

"You have a lot in common with your grandmother, the same eyes and presence."He was about to say that it was highly unlikely since he himself didn't even know his grandmother but was then caught in a hug.Shin was struggling to get free but the man just laughed and said."What?, too big to give your , still young and hansom, grandpa a hug?"

"You're kidding?"Shin was let go and was visibly depressed, upon asking what was wrong he responded with."Baldness is heredictionary"(Translation:"Hereditary")"Why you little."A choking contest began, Shin and Shinji eventually both lying on the ground, gasping for air.

"Alright, you've got some explaining to do baldy."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2009)

A focused stream of fire blasts through dozens of cloud walls. Marcks is blasted back by the energy but one of Jessie's clones, J4, stands behind him and easily stops his momentum grabbing him by the shoulders.

"I gotcha," she mutters. 

"That was full power too," Marcks mutters. He holds a miniature, cannon, about the size of his forearm, made of steel. At the bottom and front of the cannon are handles and on the top is a target sight. It's also designed to be strapped to Marcks forearm. 

J4 eyes the cannon and smirks, "What kind of dial did you put in it?" she asks him. "Well Alph gave me a couple of dials and then I went over to a few villagers and traded some stuff for a couple of other different one's," he straps the mini cannon around his back, "This one is powered by a flame dial. It's basically a powerful flame thrower. I'm gonna add some other dials to it to as well. 

"Now you just have to make sure you don't burn your arms off when you fire it," J4 laughs and she punches Marcks in the arm playfully. "That hurts you know..." Marcks mumbles at her, while rubbing his arm, "I got some other cool dials too." 

He reaches into his satchel and takes out a sky blue looking dial, he presses it and points the sky, suddenly a geyser of water shoots out of the dial and into the sky with surprising force,  "Water Dial!" Marcks exclaims, he clicks the dial again and the geyser cuts off, "It can absorb gallons of water and then shoot it out in any quantity." 

"That'll come in helpful if Tatsu ever accidentally burns the ship when he's sleeping," J4 replies with a chuckle. 

"I also got a flash dial, a heat dial, another flame dial, and even a flavor dial," he comments and then he pulls out a dial and grins mischievously at J4, "And this one is my little secret weapon," he teases. He clicks the dial and smirks at J4 as if waiting for something. Suddenly J4 wrinkles her nose and grimaces as if she's caught a whiff of some foul smell, "EEEEW!! That's just gross!" she exclaims. 

Marcks laughs in a fit, "HAHAHA....flavor dial for the win!"


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 3, 2009)

SWOOSH
A knight swings his sword horizontally at Bolt, but he quickly bends back quickly, and does a backflip kicking the knight in the face, knocking him out.
"This fodder isn't even worth taking my weapons our for.  I AM TRULY THE GREATEST! LOLOLOLOL!"  He points up in the air, taking a heroic pose.  However, unknown to him, a group of men were creeping up behind him as he laughed maniacally.  
Just then, a large body of arrows takes down the majority of the group.  Rex and Eve then jump in to finish them off.  Bolt turns around, shocked at the scene behind him.  
"Whoa..."
"You idiot!  You're gonna get yourself killed pulling crap like that." 
"Well..."
Belle then whacks him over the head with her bow.  
"OW!"
"You are easily the most pitiful and vile creature to ever walk this earth."
"Now that's just-"
Eve hits him the the back of the head with her spear.  
"OUFF!"
"I just wanna do it because it looks like fun."
"Hey, now just wait a seco-"
Rex takes a monster swing and nails Bolt in the head.
"GOD DAMMIT!" 
"Just shut up and stop bragging about yourself in the middle of a battle."
He looks down, depressed and beaten.  "...fine..."
"Awwww, is 'wil Chris gonna cwy?"
The Little Tree Pirates laugh and soon, even the knight and marines begin to laugh.  Bolt continues looking down at the floor as a single tear runs down his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2009)

Alain slides to a halt after his Horse had been blasted literally to nothingness right under him. He had barely escaped the attack. He looks up wide eyed at the one who sent the attack his way. In front of him stands a giant 10 foot tall plus humanoid with long curly hair, a bandana, and shades. 

Alain immediately recognizes this man monsters face because any Pirate on the high seas would know of this legendary figure, "Bartholomoew Kuma?!" he exclaims. Alain immediately stretches out his Devil Fruit sense towards him. He's always wanted to copy the powers of the Nikyu Nikyu no Mi but then he hits a hollow void where Kuma's power should be. Alain frowns, "I guess you're not Kuma huh?"  he says with disappointment, "So that means you're a....." 

Suddenly the Kuma look alike opens his mouth and a blinding bright light emanates from within. *BABOOM!* A beam of light blasts out of its mouth towards Alain. "OH SHIT!!" yells Alain as he rolls sideways, the beam of light misses him by mere millimeters but it still manages to cut his  left leg slightly as if its a burning sword. Meanwhile the light beam hits a nearby building and totally destroys it. 

Alain slides to his feet as the Pacifista aims another blast at him. He can't sense any nearby Devil Fruit powers either. "Where's Glue guy when you need him!" Alain exclaims as he speeds away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2009)

*With Kent...*

He awoke generally unhurt, which was a suprise, but unable to move. He understood why the minuet the smell of seastone hit his nose.

"You're awake...interesting. I didn't expect you to recover so soon." A young man stood in front of Kent, his red hair pulled back into a pony tail. He was wearing very fine clothes, and was looking out a window, his back to Kent. "You're a very interesting fellow. Few dare attack a world noble, or even his henchmen." Kent shrugged.

"I wanted the ship." The man nodded, as if this were the most sensible reason in the world. 

"I see," he said finally. "You saw what you wanted and you took steps to obtain it." He tunred around, smiling coldly. "We're not much different, you and I."

"Not really. My ship's pretty crappy." The man nodded again.

"We sunk the ship of course, after we rounded up all your friends." He paused. "A very..._cooperative_ bunch. I wouldv'e killed them anyways, even if you had not struck my men."

"They're dead?" Kent asked, astonished. The man chuckled. 

"They're as good as dead. I have them searching for something I lost in the ocean around here, and we've had some problems with sea kings." He eyed Kent. "I suppose you'd like to know what I lost."

"Not really," Kent said. "If I could move, I'd rip your face off."

"I suppose I should have suspected that. Though you know it's hopeless." The man began pacing. "It all began...

_Blah, blah, blah,_ Kent thinks to himself. _Our avid fans have already heard this._

"-And so I shall sieze the treasure, and return home in glory!" The noble, Edward, finished. A crazy light gleamed in his eyes, and Kent knew that no matter how refined or safisticated he may seem, Edward Calhan was 100% insane.

_Now would be a nice time for a rescue guys..._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2009)

"Alright the counter is set for 1 minute lets move!!" a squad of Calhan's guards stand in the center of the ship over a a black cartridge set with 12 sticks of dynamite, wired with gunpowder. They immediately run off. Not a second later Usagi creeps out from behind the closet he had been hiding in and he runs towards the bomb. He curses immediately as he examines it because its been rigged to explode if the timer is moved. 

"I'm sorry ship!!" Usagi yells and he sprints down the hallway towards the rear of the vessel. 

*BABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!! *

The ship explodes into millions of pieces and sinks to the bottom. 

_*Some minutes later....*_
Two men in black suits stand on watch looking over the railing and out into the ocean. They carry rifles and scan the horizon for any movement. Beneath them on the surface of the water a reed of bamboo floats idly past the ship. 

One of the guards notices, "Hey look at that!" he tells his partner. He chuckles, "Its just some bamboo, probably scrap from the ship we sank." The bamboo floats towards the two guards and then stops right in front of them at the edge of the railing, bobbing up and down. Suddenly two large and furry arms spring out of the water and grab hold of the guards ties and pulls them into the drink. They don't even have a chance to scream. 

Bubbles and tiny splashes of water erupt on the surface and a second later a drenched Usagi climbs out of the water and over the railing. He shakes his fur of all the excess water and then sniffs the air. Tigers have a very distinctive scent he thinks and he speeds like a shadow down the walkway towards Kent. 

_*Elsewhere...*_
Flynn stands at the top deck of the ship in a divers suit, along with Kaya, Jorma, and, Zooey. Angelina and William are held back, by a squad of guards. In front of them is a large machine shaped like a dolphin that is hung over the water by a crane. 

Flynn looks at the machine doubtfully and turns towards a man in a white lab coat and thick lensed glasses, "So you're telling me that this is called a Submerinable," he asks. 

The scientist shakes his head, "No its called a submarine and it will allow you and your friends to dive to the bottom of the sea and recover the treasure. Its equipped with Torpedos, a shock defense system, and a robotic arm that comes out of the front mouth section." Flynn can't believe what he's hearing, it sounds like Science Fiction to him, "Then why don't you guys go down yourselves if this thing is so advanced?!" he asks him. 

The scientist shrugs, "The Sea King at the bottom ate the last two vehicles we sent down. This is our last one," he replies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2009)

Jorma gulped. "That isn't very reassuring," He said, looking down nervously into the waters below. "How are we supposed to pilot this thing?"

"It's very simple," The scientist said. "There is a standard wheel to contol direction, as well as a lever to contol depth. There is also a lever for the robotic arm, and controls for the torpedoes as well."

"We could just run away," Kaya whispered to the group. "I hate to admit it, but Usagi's probably dead. Kent too. We wouldn't be doing them any favors by sticking around and getting ourselves killed." Jorma said nothing, simply looked at Flynn, waiting for his reaction at the suggestion of abandoning his closest friend.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 3, 2009)

Jason and James vs Ghiaunt Soldha

The large man fell backwards holding his gut, "WHAH HUGH!!!" He says charging forward with his spear held back. He chucks it forward at the two but they manage to dodge. The spear skids across the entire hall way and smashes through the wall and out. 

With the others-

"But...I'm..." Bolt tries to get up and remind everyone once again that he is the greatest but a large spear crashes down right in front of him before he can get a word out, "What the hell!" He says in shock, "Hahahahahaha! Even Oda is trying to tell you to shut up! AAAAHAHAHAHA!" One of the soldiers laughs and then everyone else joins in.

Back to the fight-

"Alright, you cut him from the front and I'll aim for the back." James is crouched on the ground picking at the tiles, "They...took my swords..." He says in a very depressed voice.

"Fine...you run around like crazy distracting him and I'll take him out from behind." James springs up, "Right! But why am I always the distract-" "Just go!" Jason says pushing him forward.

He goes into Monkey Point and leaps on top of the man's chest. He then kicks off and does a few flips until he finally lands on his hands, "Come on big boy! Come and get me!" He says smacking his behind with his tail, "Alright...that wasn't part of the plan..."

The soldier rushes forward enraged at the Monkey Man, "WAH HUGH SEY BOUT MAH SYZE!" He smashes the ground where James once stood before he did a flip out of his hand stand, "AHM VURY SENSINTIVE ABOUT MAH SYZE!!!" He shouts as he goes for another charge but James dodges this as well and all he accomplishes is making a large hole in the wall.

James stands in front of the giant who's back faces the hole that he created. Jason is carefully sneaking behind the man, getting ready to strike, "OI CAPTAIN! YOU GONA' HIT HIM OR SNEAK AROUND LIKE A WIMP!" James shouts, blowing Jason's cover.

"GRRRUUUUUH!" He turns around and delivers a punch that's headed right for Jason. He meets his fists with his own. The pirate's Strength Mask is just keeping him from being over powered and thrown out of the hole but just then...Crack!

The mask breaks and he begins to get pushed back, "WHOOOO HAAAAA!!!" James shouts doing a flip and kicking the Soldier in the back, sending him tumbling over Jason and out of the hole, "Haha! The Great Red Monkey is no one's distraction! Sorry captain, had to be done!"

Jason shoots him an angry look, "Fine...lets just get back to the others." He begins to head towards the way he came from but notices James isn't coming, "Lets go!" 

James shakes his head, "A true swordsmen could never abandon his swords!" He raises his fist, "I've gota' go get my swords back! With or without you!" He turns to leap out of the hole that the giant fell out of, "NOT THAT WAY!" Jason grabs onto him at the last second.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2009)

Just outside the cell where Kent is being held, four guards stand on watch outside on either side of a heavy metal door the only entrance into and out of the cell. They are heavily armed and one of them is a tall and gruff looking fellow with black sunglasses. The suit sleeves of his black suit are ripped off at the shoulders revealing large muscles and steel gray brass knuckles adorn both his fists. 

On another side of the prison cell where Kent is being held is a small steel barred window and like the bars of the cage that is encasing Kent, are also lined with Seastone. Fortunately for Usagi he possesses no such aversion to seastone. He crawls over the top of the prison room as silent as a mouse and approaches the edge. Usagi carefully creeps his face over and then back in a split second to sneak a look. He spots the window and thankfully only one guard.  

As the guard paces back an forth in front of the barred window, Usagi darts his hand down and literally grabs the top of the man's head with his massive furry paw. He hauls him up into the air in a blur and chokes him out with a sleeper hold. Usagi checks the man's pockets and finds a set of keys. "Praise Oda," he whispers. Usagi then leaps to the deck below on his furry padded feet and peaks through the window. He can see Kent locked in a cell. 

Several seconds later the wall around the prison room window shakes as if from an earthquake. Another impact hits the wall and it dents even further. Suddenly a growl emanates from beyond the wall and it explodes inwards, raining concrete and iron pieces all over the room. Usagi walks through the hole in the wall and grins at Kent. 

Suddenly an alarm goes off and the four guards positioned outside the front door run in. "Shoot to kill!" yells on of the guards and they fire at Usagi. Usagi tosses the set of keys towards Kent and unfurls his Bamboo staff. He spins it around in a circle of invisible motion, deflecting some of the bullets, *"Bamboo Tornado!"* he exclaims, but some bullets still get through

Suddenly the guard with the brass knuckles slaps his hands together and they start to radiate with electrical energy. He slams his right fist into the floor, *"ARC WAVE!"* he yells and electricity cascades through the floor hitting Usagi's feet and blasting him backwards against a wall. Usagi leaps shakes his head in a daze and leaps to his feet just as the guard appears right in his face and throws an electrically charged punch at him, *"ARC SMASHER!"* he yells. Usagi knows he can't block so he side steps the blow as it blasts a hole in the wall. 

Usagi spins around the guard in a blur and slams his Bamboo staff at the man's midsection but the guard catches the strike with both his hands and electrical energy shoots up the staff and blasts into Usagi's hands knocking him and the staff backwards. Just then Usagi remembers to tell Kent something, "Oh yeah I forgot to say that I'm here to rescue you!" he yells at Kent as just before ducking a punch. 

_At the launching deck of the ship..._
"We could just run away," Kaya whispered to the group. "I hate to admit it, but Usagi's probably dead. Kent too. We wouldn't be doing them any favors by sticking around and getting ourselves killed."

Flynn stares daggers at Kaya when he hears her say that Usagi is dead, "That Bear has survived worse, trust me!" he tells her, "And I'm not deserting him or anyone else!!"  Suddenly an alarm goes off in another part of the ship and echoes over to their location. 

Flynn's eyes widen and he looks at the scientist, "Yeah we'll pass on the luxury deep sea cruise!" *BLAM!* He uppercuts the scientist knocking him on his back. Dozens of guards shout and converge on them and in his office Edward starts to seethe with anger.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 4, 2009)

'Ok now where is this place?" Anya asked herself, she looked around to see what type of place seemed like the fighting area, but this town was to goody goody looking for fighting. "Hey lady" said a man in a black robe, "Who me?" Anya repied, "Yes, did you enter the Skypiea fighting contest by any chance?" "Yeah I did, do you know were it is?", "Follow me".


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 4, 2009)

"...Kiiiii..."  The yagara Hasashiburi said suddenly

"What is it Hasashiburi?"

"There is no longer any wind blowing...It´s as I expected...We are in the calm belt..."

THOMP!
Sakura gave a hard hit on Zorokiller´s head.

"You were saying you knew the way!"

Zorokiller laid down in his hybrid form yawning

"I wasn´t the navigator or anything...That was Hawkins job..."

Sakura clenched his teeth in frustration

"Ok Hasashiburi we´re go--" Suddenly a large shadow covered the ENTIRE...well the ship was actually very little but still...The entire ship.

Sakura and Hasashiburi looked behind them fearing the worst

"Oh and that´s a Seaking."
"Damn y--"  THWOMP

In a split second the entire ship with passengers and all was eaten by the Seaking that looked a unicorn, with rainbow colored manes.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 4, 2009)

With Shin, Linali, Shinji and the Tenseiken.

For a good twenty minutes Shinji, Linali and Shin had been talking about everything ranging from Nihon itself and Shin's family tree.All a great deal wiser after this conversation but eventually the chatting was cut short.A Den Den Mushi rang and Jin's eyes went wide from shock after he heard what the other voice on the line had to say.Without saying goodbye he hung up and got up."Marines have surrounded the abandoned building, they suspected your grandson of piracy and they are now waiting for Linali and him to show up again or else they will start searching for them."Or so their source with the Marines told him.

Mugen nearly throttled Shin, or at least he wanted to do so but Jin intercepted him."That dumb fuck led them there, as soon as they find the tunnelsystem all our hard work will be for nothing!"The samurai yelled."This all depends on the element of surprise and as soon as they discover we're digging a tunnel leading to a nearby island they will just Buster Call this island and rebuilt it with higher walls and tighter security."The whole purpose of the tunnel was to liberate Nihon, if they could get the manpower and weaponry needed to strike both from outside and the inside then the walls will crumble and so will the iron fist the marines and WG rule Nihon with.

Shin though wasn't listening anymore and was picking a katana to use."I'll take care of it, really it's not that hard you moron."The simpleminded swordsman had decided on a simple way of solving it."They are looking for me and Linali, if we head back up there'll be no reason for them to search for a passegeway and as a precaution I will make a ruckus and conveniently trash that building while you guys seal off that passegeway."

"It's not that simple Shin."Shinji told him."The marines take great pride in the fact no pirate had ever gotten past the checkpoint of Nihon, just to make sure they won't be embarrassed they will completely obliterate you and make sure there will be no trace that you ever entered Nihon or existed for that matter."If word of this would spread then not only would it encourage others to follow Shin and Linali's footsteps but it would also disgrace the Gold division itself.

Still Shin wasn't listening and eventually Shinji sighed and told Linali and Shin to follow him to the back room and get something from his private collection instead.Linali declined, claiming that she didn't use weapons but Shin was like a kid in a candystore.He was immediately drawn to the center, that one  had a presence of some sorts but also one of the only ones in chest, it stood out with a pattern of the flag of Nihon covering it but the chest would probably rival Shin's height if it had been standing upright, inside he found a .

"That's too much for you Shin, you're just a rookie.........."His grandfather commented but Linali was already helping him get the belt on, it had to be tied in a specific way that was beyong Shin's skill."It looks pretty hot, but with a nodachi like that people might think you're overcompensating."Shin didn't respond, actually just because he didn't realize that it was an insult.
"I see you're as stubborn as your grandmother, she picked that one as well but she was far more experienced then you at the time so please take a wakizashi as back up."Shinji was starting to get really worried now, this was no time to try out risky things like using that nodachi but with Shin reminding him so much of his late wife it was clear that the stubbornness was also present in his grandson.

"No thank you, _this_ I like though."His attention was now drawn to a katana that reminded him of the Divine Dawn, it was like it's evil twin......The size, design, only the color was a reverse though.Instead of it being very light with it's gold and silver this was gold with a black metal of some sorts.There were a few other differences, no guard for example but this was certainly made by the same maker though."I didn't make that one, but take it at least that one you should be able to handle."Shin grabbed the katana and the tree rushed back to the stairway.As they quickly bid their farewells something else happened outside.

Outside

Gyro, Jojo and quite some Blue division were surrounding the building while the Green division snipers were still providing them with cover fire, if there would be a need for it."Alright, the two of us are going in."The two stepped off and as Gyro rested his hand on one of the metal spheres he carried around they headed towards the building but halted as a noise was heard and then suddenly the door was kicked away and collided into a group of Blue division marines.Still carrying those bags, Shin stepped out with Linali right behind him.Still bickering about Linali staying to fight, while Shin was trying to have her run away.

"I knew I would be able to flush my followers out like this."This was a blatant lie of course."Alright give me a sec to put these souvenirs away, my fangirl (Annie) will kill me if I come back without bringing her a present of some sorts"Both Gyro and Jojo were laughing hard, claiming that."They were going to execute him where he stood."Gyro calmly pulled out one of the two metal spheres and held it out towards Shin."Linali, I'll take that guy and then leave that weakling to you."Though the next instance time for conversations was over and gripped the nodachi with both his hands, the belt allowed him to keep it sheathed and at the same time pull it forward so that it could be used to block.

He was just in time to block that sphere that was launched towards him, Though the real shocker came a splitsecond later.A spiraling  pattern appeared on the sheath and later Shin's, skin clothing and Shin felt as if his soul was being sucked into a gravitation vortex.What happened next was that Shin was blasted away with great force, spinning like a pinwheel and that ruckus he had been intended to make?Well he didn't plan on doing it like this but, as he spun and crashed trough buildings he also demolished most of the abandoned building.

A few seconds later he climbed out of the wreckage, though things got worse when he attempted to draw the nodachi, he couldn't get it out.The sphere was launched for a second time and Shin abandoned his attempt at doing so, instead grabbing the smaller sword he was carrying.He dodged the sphere and went in for a strike.

Linali had been having trouble of her own, Jojo held his hand out like a gun again and the nail on his index finger started spinning and was then pushed to the right and seemingly held up by a small whirlwind.Like a bullet it was shot at Linali.The two Nihonese were going to have trouble with these two Devil Fruit users.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 4, 2009)

_Continued from this post_


Tricktype said:


> The Makaosu vs The Rogue vs The Naibunes Director
> Anglora, Necaroy, and Bella were in a stalemate as they watched each other very closely. Their eyes switched from side to side as they eyed each opponent, anticipating someone to make the first move. Anglora stood at the ready with small sparks erupting from her body. Necaroy had his katana placed snugly in his right hand while his shield rested in his left hand. Bella casually caressed her hair with her hand.
> 
> All of a sudden... *BOOM!* A loud sound was heard as Bella dashed at Necaroy, leaving a giant dust cloud behind. Bella began throwing numerous punches at Necaroy. Necaroy was barely able to shield the fast paced punches as they were sending him skidding backward. Necaroy attempted to slash at Bella with his katana but Bella easily dodged the slow attack with a backbend and proceded to take advantage of Necaroy lowered defense.
> ...




 Anglora had found temporary shade from the rain under  a rock cliff. She stepped out from under her shade to see the damage done. Her face was flushed with  shock at seeing Necaroy without his armor. *"H-he actually decided to use his ability! One of the most dangerous amongst the paramecias! The sui sui no mi."* Anglora explained.

".....Correct Anglora..... I hold the power of the sui sui no mi, making me an acid man......Nothing can withstand the horrors of my acid.... Necaroy explained as acid dripped off of his arms and hands.

Bella stood there for a moment contemplating the situation. "How am I supposed to attack him with all of that acid surrounding his body? It looks like I'll have to use that.." Bella said to herself. ".....Acid harpoons...!!!" Necaroy commanded as he formed 2 harpoons composed of acid in each of his hands and threw them at Bella at great speeds. Bella reluctantly dodged the harpoons as they flew passed his face and right through stones, melting them in the process.

Bella began running at Necaroy with a *BOOM!* in her step. She arrived directly in Necaroy's face, an obvious speed-blitz. Bella threw a punch at Necaroy but Necaroy caught her hand and held it tightly. He used the acid in his hand to start burning Bella's hand. *"OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!"* Bella howled in pain. Bella threw her other fist at Necaroy but he caught that hand as well. He began to burn Bella's hands, bringing her to her knees through the pain. 

In the distance, sparks were erupting from Anglora's body as if she were a spark volcano. She began dancing around like a ritual dance with sparks flying into the atmosphere. The sparks began to take form though. They slowly began to form a giant chinese new year type of Dragon. Anglora had perfect control over the sparkling beast due to her devil fruit ability. *"Hibana no new years dragon!"* Anglora yelled as sent the sparkling beast to Bella and Necaroy's location. The dragon, easily bigger than both of them, engulfed them in it's both and exploded like a giant fire cracker. The boom was powerful enough to shake certain parts of the canyon.

Anglora then turned to run, heading for the docks of Naibunes Boulevard. *"It's time that I start a new beginning... a life where I control what I do!" * Anglora said as she ran into the distance.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2009)

"It has to be bigger. The shot won't make it to the moon if the Cannon isn't bigger!" Marcks yells at Annie. He stands on a raised platform overseeing the construction of _The Marcks Super Awesome Mega Cannon of Delight_. The giant half built iron cannon rising as high as a 10 story building looms upwards into the sky, aimed towards where the Moon will be. 

Annie sits at the top of the barrel turning a bolt with a wrench, she wipes a smudge of grease off her forehead and looks at Marcks, "YOU WANNA BLOW UP THIS WHOLE GOD DARN ISLAND?!?" she yells back at him, "This is as big as we can make it with the materials we've got and still be safe. In case you haven't noticed there's not a lot of metal in this place and cloud ain't exactly the best material to build a cannon with!" 

Marcks crosses his arms over his chest in an indignant manner and scoffs at Annie, "Hmph...I know what I'm doing Annie!" he replies curtly. "You ever heard of learning to walk before you can run fella? Because it seems to me that you're taking on too much too fast," Annie responds.

"This is my dream Annie....I promised my dad that I would shoot the moon and become a great Sniper of the seas and I'm gonna do it or die trying!" he declares boldly. Annie shakes her head, "Well I ain't saying that you should stop pursuing your dream. Just make sure you don't kill yourself before you jump out the starting gate.....ya catch my drift?" she  tells him. 

"I know..." Marcks responds and then he grins at Annie, "But that's why I have friends like you and Alph to watch my back so I'll never be alone!" 

An hour before sundown they had finally finished the cannon and Marcks eagerly waits for the moon to rise.

"I wonder if anyone lives on the moon," he ponders to himself as he stares at the setting sun.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 4, 2009)

-With De and his group-

They drove the ship as far as they could until they had to exit and walk to the HQ. After getting lost a few times and Liz sorting it out each time, they finally made it. It was smaller then they all had imagined. Also less durable.

"The whole thing's made of wood," Melissa said, "De, it would be a whole lot easier if I just killed all of them."

None of you have any regrets about killing. I don't get it. I won't look. He turned around and sat down.

Melissa held her hand out in a fist. She open it and all of the wood came apart and floated in the air. While in the air, all of the wood became sharp on the ends, turning into a spear. Then she closed her fist and all of that sharp wood flew very fast trward the ground.

Few survived. Most of them Melissa just picked off in a second strike. Now there were only three left. Leo, and two others. THe other two were quickly shot and killed by Henry.

"Eh?" Leo spoke, "Quite impressive," He pointed at De, "You're the one who beat Watson. That's impressive. He was stronger then I am," He pointed at Liz, "You must be the girl who beat Kent and tortured him with things that even disturbed Turner. Impressive," He pointed at Tew, "clashed with Oscar and won. That was our top swordsman. You're tougher then I thought you were," He pointed at Henry, "Killed Hopkins, our best marksman. Information travels fast to me. You all are a scary bunch. I won't oppose you all."

"Now, you won't," Melissa said, "She held her hand out and used the already sharp wood to make an inescapable cocoon around Leo. Then she closed her hand. That was it, Turner's second gone.

-With Freddy-

He patrolled the area for a while trying to find Turner. He had no luck for the longest time. He wasn't going to give-up though. He heard the boom from Gonzalez's self destruct and turned around to run to where he heard it. That's when he found him. Turner appeared right in front of him.

"I knew it would be my oldest friend Freddy that would oppose me here in the sky."

"What about Jimi?"

"He was no opposition. I'm not sure if you'll be either. I know the one way to get rid of the effects of chromose. If that's gone, you're pretty much useless. Your three forms become much weaker."

Freddy smiled, "You gotta' give me more credit. I know about the effects of chromose disappearing when the right vibrations are in the air. You made it like that on purpose didn't you? And I bet you have something on you that emits those vibrations. Luckily, I met a guy named De who accidentally discovered that vulnerability and I was able to get him to put the exact opposite of that vibration in this dial that records sounds."

"You're a real pain in my ass Freddy Walker."

"Shut up and fight."

"As you wish."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2009)

Lt. Niles Hawthorne III stalks through the jungle using his DF infused Bisento in blade point to chop away at the massive vegetation that makes it hard to even see an inch in front of you. Finally he reaches a clearing in the forest that leads to a wide sloping valley and many rolling hills. 

He takes out a pair of binoculars and scans the area, "I've been here before...yeah I'm definitely lost...." he mutters to his Bisento. The front of the weapon morphs into a snake head and hisses at him. 

"Fine then Sabra follow Garrick's scent, he should be easy to follow since he smells like a GOrilla," Hawthorne tells the snake. Sabra transforms into a fully formed giant snake and Hawthorne leaps ontop of her in a sitting position. The snake flicks it's long forked tongue out into the air, trying to get a lock on the minute scent particles that only she can sense then suddenly she slithers quickly down the valley. 

"Much better," Hawhtorne mutters and he lays his head back for a nap.


----------



## herczeg (Mar 5, 2009)

"Yeah we'll pass on the luxury deep sea cruise!" 

*BAMP!*

The scientist's body hadn't even hit the deck when dozen's of armed guards jumped up. And that's Armed with a capital A!

?I tought you said don't attack no matter what!? shouted Zooey. But she really didn't expected answer. That's what you got when you team up with pirates. Endless row of mindless battles. Really if only one would stop just for a second, they could be the Pirate King. 
She jumped forward.

There were guards attacking from everywhere. Zooey was already fighting three of them. She took them head on. She didn't really care about about her back, she was sure the others watched it. Just like she watched their back. 
?Only if i had all my blades...? she panted  ?We can't keep this up forever we need a plan!?
?Find Usagi!?
?Free Kent!?
?Look for an escape route!?
?You do that then!?
?Allright.Tiger Claw Pirates! Scatter!? exclaimed Kent.
?We're so not calling ourselves that!? shouted at him Kaya furiously dropkicking another guard.

Zooey turned back looking at the other three fighting, biting, shooting and choking something then slowly nodded. 
She grabbed the nearest guard to her and jumped overboard.

.
.
.
.
.
.

Soon every last man and woman disappeared from around the submarine only leaving behind dead and fainted bodies. Except for two, a girl and a boy, standing in the shadows examining the current happenings critically.
"Maaaan" sighed Angelina in disaponitment "They so forgot about us! Not cool! Not at all!"
*Nod,Nod!* agreed William crossing his arms before his chest and looking at the world angrily.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2009)

"I thought you said don't attack no matter what!? shouted Zooey. 

Flynn looks at Zooey and shrugs, "I'm an impulsive guy, sweetheart!" he replies then punches away a guard. 

Flynn leaps over the fallen guard and runs off to the rear of the ship towards where the original alarm had come from. He runs down a narrow hallway past gunfire until suddenly Usagi flies through the wall in front of him. The giant panda rolls over the railing into the water but Flynn quickly dashes forward and darts his hand out. Grabbing Usagi's paw, Flynn slides on his feet towards the railing as he tries to hold Usagi's tremendous weight. 

"YOU NEED TO GO ON A DIET BUDDY!!" Flynn grunts with exertion at the bear as he almost tips over the railing himself, narrowly holding onto Usagi. 

"BEHND YOU!" Yells Usagi as his feet dangle in the air. Flynn notices a shadow creep behind him. He let's go of Usagi and rolls away just as an electrically charged fist hits the air where his head just was. A black suited agent with electrified knuckle dusters charges at Flynn. Beneath them Usagi hangs just above the water, using his claws to dig into the hull and he starts to climb back up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

Around the ship, the battle raged on. Jorma hurried through the ship's large passages, shouting Kent's name. He was unaware that Kent had already been freed, and was standing at the open deck of the _Silver Empress_ unemotionally. For now at least...

"Oi! Bitches! I'm back!" He soru'd forwards, slamming his fist into the chin of a guard in front of him. Looking to his side, he could see Angelina and William fighting off more guards, but he couldn't find the rest of the crew, and in the middle of a battle, it was difficult to concentrate enough to smell them. He leaped into the air, kicking in a complete circle, and landed gracefully. He kicked a guard in the gut and blocked a poorly aimed punch, throwing his unlucky attacker into the ocean. Kent hears the rasp of metal right before a blinding pain hits him in the back, and he kicks out. The guard, suprised, is caught by the knees and tumbles to the ground. Kent quickly regains his composure and awitches to hybrid point, smiling. It was the same guard who had "put him down" earlier. "Just you and me now..."

Kaya ran through the halls. Maybe they could commandeer the ship...it was the only possible way they could escape. She headed towards the steering cabin, trying to open the door, but it was locked. She cursed and removed a hairpin, taking a few seconds to pick the lock. "Finally." 

"Yohoho..." A man said, and Kaya yelped in suprise. In front of her is a large man, obviously drunk and holding a bottle of rum. "I'm Bob," he said pleasently. "Pleased to meet you. Pity you're going to have to die."

Jorma was searching desperately for Kent when a sudden pain shot through his leg. He collapsed to the ground, looking around wildly, but couldn't see anybody. Then, looking up to the crows nest, he saw a glint of steel. "Sniper..." He muttered. Luckily, Jorma was out of his sight, and slowly began dragging himself to a small wall. "If you want it that way..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2009)

The moon rises over the White Sea and a giant iron cannon standing well over 12 stories tall looms high into the sky. _The Marcks Super Awesome Mega Cannon of Delight _gleams under the moonlight, aimed straight at the heart of the moon. A crowd of curious native onlookers gather around the cannon to witness the spectacle. The remaining members of the Unnamed Crew who haven't gone AWOL also have gathered to see the event.

Marcks stands at the firing mechanism and takes a teary eyed deep breath as he turns and looks at all of the people around him, "I'd like to thank my assistant Alph for helping me design this worthy Cannon, and my two girlfriends Annie and Jessie for helping me build it."   he states. Behind the crowd Jessie nervously restrains Annie from trying to jump at Marcks.

"I'd also like to thank my ex girlfriend MJ for providing me with the moral support to help me build this. Her cleavage gave me the inspiration to literally shoot for the stars," and he winks at MJ. Marcks pauses for a laugh at his witty joke but all he can hear is crickets. He clears his throat, "Well anyway finally I want to thank my Dad without whom I would not be where I am today. If this works I hope that he'll see it where ever he is."  

Marcks points at a clone of Jessie who sits on a wooden crane. She nods and raises a huge cannonshell shaped into a bullet. The shell is as big as a two story house and it has flame patterns running up and down forming a flaming wing. Printed in big letters across the shell are the words, _Jughead_. The clone loads the shell into the enormous cannon barrel and gives a thumbs up to Marcks.   

Marcks walks towards a fuse at the bottom of the cannon and lights a match. "I hope this works..." he mutters to himself as he lights the fuse. "NOW EVERYONE RUUUUUUN RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!" yells Marcks suddenly and he sprints away. The crowd of curious onlookers look at each other in confusion, "Is this a part of the show?" someone asks. 

*BABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!*

The cannon shakes violently and the earth trembles as a giant plume of flame and black smoke blast out of the barrel with so much force it generates a shockwave that blows everyone off their feet like rag dolls. "I THINK I PUT TOO MUCH GUNPOWDER!!" yells Annie as she flies backwards in a cloud of debris. 

Jughead flies up into the sky leaving a bright trail of fire in its wake like a rocket. Within seconds it reaches 5000 feet but then it starts to decelerate, then suddenly the bottom ring of the shell breaks off and explodes, blasting the shell even higher. 

"IT'S WORKING!!!!!!!!!!" yells Marcks with glee as he looks up at the streaking cannon shell. He, Alph, and Annie had come up with the idea of adding multiple explosions timed to go off at certain intervals. They knew that one shot wouldn't be enough to take it all the way. 

The shell starts glowing red as it flies so fast that heat starts building up around it. *BABOOOM!* Another ring explodes off the shell and it reaches the edge of the atmosphere. Within another minute it breaks out into open space and the final and biggest explosion goes off. Propelling the nose towards the moon. 

Somewhere on the moon Enel snores on his golden throne, dreaming of a world where rubber men do not exist. He wakes up and yawns. As he casts a glance towards the blue earth, a tiny speck catches his eyes. It glows white hot and seems to be growing larger and larger. "Hmmm...do we have a visitor?" he wonders. Enel waves his right hand at the metal thing, "Begone from Fairy Vearth, only God may live here!" he commands and he rains down a giant thunderbolt on the shell as it makes it into open space. The thunderbolt hits the shell in a fiery explosion.

Back on the White Sea Marcks jumps up and down in excitement as the shell reaches almost beyond his visual range and he grabs a telescope, "It's gonna work, it's gonna work, it's gonna..." but suddenly a blue flash flares high up in the sky and the Shell explodes, hurtling back down to earth like a flaming comet. 

Marcks drops to his knees and stares with disbelief, "It....it didn't work..." he mutters.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 5, 2009)

Freddy split into three. Next he had his skeleton blitz forward at Turner to punch him. The attack was just blocked. His skeleton jumped into the air to retreat. Turner took this opportunity to blitz Freddy, but he could keep-up with Turner. His muscles gave Turner a nice blow to the gut. His skeleton landed. Turner ran away to get some distance and Freddy's skeleton ran after him from behind. Freddy's skeleton was just a bit in front of Turner, then all of the sudden, Freddy's muscles were right there and they gave Turner another powerful hit to the gut.

"What was that?" Turner asked.

"Back on the ground I almost dies because I was separated from the rest of me for to long. It was a stupid mistake really. So on the way here I though of a way to prevent it. I call it instant switch. Two of my bodies can switch places with each other in an instant. It seems it's pretty useful for combat."

Freddy's skeleton grabbed his skin and jumped into the air. When they were at the peak, his skeleton switched with his muscles and the muscles threw the skin down. While it was flying, his skin and muscles switched places.

"Meteor Strike!"

Turner barley dodged the attack and the muscles struck a tree. It knocked it down. Turner realized this opportunity and blitzed over to Freddy's muscles and smashed it's head down into the tree stump. Freddy's skeleton blitzed over and started to punch Turner's back as hard as he could. This was shortly joined by Freddy's Skin. This beat down continued until Freddy's skin and muscles switched and his muscled delivered a powerful uppercut that sent Turner flying. Freddy's muscles then struck the tree trunk, making it split into thousands of pieces and the skin's head was freed.

Turner got back on his feet, "Oi. I get it. 3 on1 is a losing battle. But can you take me 1 on 1? How about me verses your muscles right now."

"Fine! Not like you'll win!"

Turner and Freddy's muscles charged at each other. When their fists met, a shockwave was created that made Freddy's other two parts fly away and Turner and Freddy's muscles both flew backwards. Turner flew into a tree, getting impaled into half of it. Freddy's muscles just hit the floor. They both got out of their spots and charged at each other again. This time they both uppercutted each other at the same time and they went flying the dame height. After they came crashing down, Freddy's muscles got up first and stomped Turner's head into the ground multiple times. After the last one, the muscles tried again, but Turner caught his foot and tossed them away.

Turner got off the ground. He blitzed forward at Freddy's muscles but before hitting him, he went to the side of him, looped back around and hit Freddy's back before he could react.

"I see. You can't keep up with me. Good." Turner ran circles around Freddy's muscles, beating them down. Freddy would have lost the fight if his skeleton didn't intervene. They ran forward at Turner and struck him across the face, "What happened to our terms? Didn't we have a deal?"

"I wanted to embarrass you but I guess that isn't going to happen." Freddy's muscles attempted to give Turner a kick but it was caught by both of his hands. This left Turner open though. Freddy's skin and skeleton whaled away at Turner. He retreated for a minute. Then he pulled a syringe out of his pocket.

"I know I can't beat you like I am now. But I soon will," He pulled the remote device that was causing the vibration in the air out of his pocket and destroyed it. Then he injected himself with his own serum, "Double Dose Strength serum. You don't stand a chance now."

He blitzed forward at Freddy's muscles. Freddy's skeleton tried to intercept, but it was just blown away. Turner hit Freddy's muscles in the gut and it made them go flying. Turner then grabbed Freddy's skin by the face, ran over to a tree then punched his face into it many times. Freddy's muscles came back to the rescue. He punched the back of Turner's head at full force, sending him flying.

Freddy regrouped, "I guess I'll need to use my last trick," He said to himself, "This will need to be fast." Before long, Turner blitzed forward at the three bodies. But there was now a fourth one, blood. Naturally, Turner attacked it. His attack passed right through it.

"What!?" Turner was so startled, he didn't notice Freddy setting up a Double Meteor Strike, the same attack as the meteor strike but this time with his skin and muscles being thrown down. This took Turner down. It crippled his limbs.

"When I made Instant Switch, I began to wonder what else I could do with my devil fruit. I came up with my fourth body, blood. Not very useful though. It only lasts for ten seconds before it makes me pass out and it can't attack."

"He he he he he..."

"What's so funny?"

"I always knew it would be you who would beat me Freddy. The one that killed my only true follower. The one that I tortured. The one that I jailed. The one that I gave my best chromose to because I didn't want anyone less deserving to have it. The one I let free because I didn't want him to revolt. I guess I did myself in by giving you my serum."

"If you knew I would beat you, why did you turn Gonzalez into a Cyborg!? Why did you kill Jimi!?"

"The mermaid? I just wanted to experiment on it. The devil fruit was hers by the way. Jimi? You should know. I had some old unfinished business with him."

"Bullshit!"

"No, that's my only rationale. So I guess you're going to kill me? Go ahead. Just remember I was never completely alone. I got all of my money to afford experiment after experiment from Everret Industries. They'll find out. And you'll never be without an enemy," Freddy, now one body, lifted his foot up to stomp Turner's head into the ground and kill him," Also remember this, you may have killed me, but I caused you more suffering."

"Rest in pieces Turner." Freddy's stomped Turner's head and killed him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2009)

The next day at the Fire Village-

Kuzo walks over and spots Roku and Tatsu talking, "Understood..." Is the only thing that Kuzo hears from the conversation but he doesn't let it bother him.

"Alright now, time to begin the battle for the Blaze Dials!" He stands in the middle of the two. Tatsu has a strange smirk on his face, *"What's so funny Dragon Boy?"* The warrior asks, "I've finally got a goal, and to complete it the first thing I've got to do, is to beat you!"

"BEGIN!" As the words slipped out of Roku's mouth they both rushed forward, "Dragon Fire!"  *"Flame Dial!" *Their fire attacks collide and make a small explosion sending a blast of smoke and wind at each of them. 

Kuzo stands in the smoke ready to go but does not expect Tatsu who falls from the sky and delivers a punch to his jaw. Kuzo tumbles backwards but manages to fire a flaming knee blast at Tatsu who blocks the attack. The Fire Village warrior uses this distraction to get into close combat with the Dragon Man and they begin to exchange blows. 

This goes on for a few minutes, the two of them just punching and kicking each other, not even attempting to defend until Roku shouts, "Enough! This is a battle of Flame Masters, not Boxing Masters!" Kuzo backs off, *"Fine..."* He stretches his arm, *"You think your special because your a dagon. Because you can fly, well I've got news for your sorry ass, YOUR NOT THE ONLY ONE! FIRE FLIGHT!"*

Kuzo uses the Dials in his gloves to shoot himself into the air with the fire, and as soon as he gets at a good height he activates his Knee Flame Dials to allow him to hover, "That looks tough, but I can do it easy." He prepares to activate his wings and take off but Roku gives him a stare that he could feel from a mile away.

"Fine, we'll do it your way." He takes a deep breath and leaps into the air with his feet in the sky and his face towards the ground, "Fire Flight!" He blasts a flame out of his mouth and it propels him to the same height that Kuzo is at.

*"Atleast come up with an original name, not like this move will work for you,"* He watches the dragon man who struggles to maintain his balance and his flame at the same time, *"Pathetic, plus, you've got no way to attack or defend now. Great plan!"* He fires a blast from his Glove and Tatsu watches it wide eyed.

Suddenly he closes his mouth and descends far enough to avoid the blast. He then opens his mouth once again, "Fire Flight!" He shoots another blast that shoots him up, but this time he is rising at an angle. He smacks right into Kuzo and they both begin to plummet to the ground.

"Why do I always get in this situation..." He asks himself as he does battle with Kuzo as they continue to get closer and closer to the ground, *"I won't lose to you! Flame Torpedo!" * He says activating his Flame Dials and creating a swirl of fire to surround the two.

"I can't lose now! Dragon Sprial!" He aims his mouth to the sky and fires a blast causing them to shoot to the ground even faster making them appear to be a spinning meteorite headed for the ground. Closer and closer, neither of them backing down until BOOOOOOOOM!!! 

They crash down, making the dirt cover the area so visibility to low. Roku watches as two figures get up. All he can see are two flames, one coming from each. They smack together, causing another explosion. The two slam to the ground once again. 

This time, only one gets up, and Roku is smiling under his mask, "Well done, Young Dragon." Tatsu slowly makes his way over to the old man, "You are victorious and-" Tatsu cuts him off, "Tell me more about it when I wake up..." He says as he collapses.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2009)

*"Arc Punch!*" yells The agent. He throws a swirling right hook at Flynn's face that leaves a trail of sparks hanging in the air. Flynn ducks the punch and the ends of his brown hair stand up from all the charged electricity in the air. He leaps under the agent and throws a right uppercut but the agent leans his head back, avoiding the punch then he grabs Flynn's outstretched arm with his electrified brass knuckles. *"Arc Revolution!"* thousands of volts surge through Flynn's right arm and shoulder. The pain is excruciating and Flynn tries to break away but the agent holds tight to his right arm. *BLAM!* Flynn kicks the man in the jaw and he stumbles back. 

Flynn grabs his right arm and frowns, it feels numb and he can barely move it. "Whoever invented electricity is a bitch!" groans Flynn. He reaches into his weapons belt with his good left arm and draws a brace of five throwing knives and he hurls them at the agent as he recovers from Flynn's kick, *"FLYING SWALLOWS!"*

The agent smirks and he stands his ground as the knives fly at him, he claps both his brass knuckled hands with great impact and a surge of blue electricity blasts out of his hands in a circle, *"Thunderclap!"* he exclaims. The surge of energy hits the knives and deflects them. 

Flynn quickly taps a button on his belt, "Nice move but you just activated my trap card!"  The knives explode in mid air creating a giant cloud of green smoke that envelops the agent. Suddenly Flynn looks up in the air, as if listening to a voice, "Huh wrong show?...What do you mean copyright infringement?!" he asks but before he can finish his imaginary convo the agent starts coughing violently.

"Wha...what is this shit?!" he gasps as he runs out of the smoke. Flynn grins at the agent, "It's sleeping gas," he replies, "Nighty night." The agent slumps to the ground and tries to crawl towards Flynn but he  goes out like a light and his brass knuckles return to normal. 

Usagi appears over the railing just as Flynn walks over towards the downed agent. "How'd you beat him so easy?" Usagi asks, "That guy tossed me through a wall." 

Flynn kneels down and rummages through the agents pockets and takes his wallet, "Simple my good bear, he fell into my trap card!" Flynn declares heroically.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

*With Kent...*

Both fighters hit each other with bone snapping force, tumbling opposite ways down the long hallway. They sprung to their feel and rushed again, but the guard leaped into the air, and Kent saw the flash of a knife headed straight for his face. "Tiger point!" In a flash, Kent was the height of a full grown tiger, and the knife whizzed harmlessly over him. "Hey...that actually worked...." The guard grolwed and threw another knife, shouting,

"You can't beat me! I have 2000 attack points!"

"Huh?" Kent launched a rapid fire series of punches, catching the guard in several places and throwing him back. "Take this asshole!" He brought his foot up and smashed it down on the guard's chest. Blood spilled from the wound, and Kent changed back to human form, walking away with a small grin on his face.

*With Jorma...*

"Multi shot pellet!" Three pellets burst from the one Jorma had originally fired, but they bounced harmlessly against the enemy sniper's wall. "Damn..." The sniper returned fire, and Jorma ducked his head. It was just enough, and the bullet whizzed harmlesly over him. _I can't beat this guy..._ Jorma thought. _He has the better position...how can I hit him from behind that wall?_ His hand fished anxiously in his pounch, finally finding one he thought might work. But he waould have to move...he nocked the pellet, and then stood up and raced to the side. "SOGEKING'S......HEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAART!!!!!! The pellet erupted into flame in midair, consuming the wooden barrier the enemy was hiding behind. "OH YEAH! WHO'S THE MAN???"

*With Kaya...*

"Dragon's...fist!" She shouted, slamming her fist into the man's chin, but he ignored the pain and laughed, stumbling drunkenly forwards.

"Give up little girl, it'd be a shame to kill you!"

"You can barely stand!" Kaya shouted in disbelief. "How are you going to beat me?" The man grinned, and nearly fell over.

"Because I'm a master of....the drunken fist!" He shouted, his fist slamming hard into Kaya's midsection. She backflipped away, and struck out with blinding speed, but the attacks didn't seem to faze the man.

"Drunken Leg!" He kicked out and sent Kaya sprawling. "Drunken smash!" Kaya whirled away and dove through his legs. By the time he had turned around, she was ready. "2 taps! 4 taps! 8 taps!" She shouted, striking repeatedly. 16 taps! 32 taps! 64 taps! 128 taps!" She continued until the man hit the floor. "Too easy..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2009)

Flynn and Usagi race down a hallway, "We've gotta find that Noble now before he radios the Marines!" he exclaims. Usagi considers this and nods, "True but most of the high level Marines are pretty busy right now in the Grand Line. Out here in the South Blue I doubt he'd even be able to get a Commodore." 

"Still better safe then sorry. I've stolen from a Noble before and they never forget old grudges....never," replies Flynn, "I once stole an old tablet from this prissy little bitch called Du Mortis, and his agents chased me across the Grand Line and two Blues before I got away and I know if he ever saw me again he'd probably try and kill me." 

Meanwhile in Edwards office which is barricaded from the inside by a dozen armed agents, Edward furiously dials the emergency line on his den den mushi. 
*
"This is South Blue Marine HQ how may we be of service?"* asks a voice. 

"This is Lord Edward Calhan III of the famous world noble family. My ship has been hijacked by vicious Pirates and they're trying to steal all my worldly possessions. They even shot me!!" this is a lie of course but Edward will gladly shoot himself in the shoulder if he can get at least a Vice Admiral here. True the his family has fallen far but attacking a World Noble is still high treason. 

There is silence on the other end for several seconds, *"Well sir according too our charts there we have one ship about a days away from your location. Its a rookie crew commanded by a Lieutenant, we'll alert them immediately."* 

"WHAT A LIEUTENANT AND SOME ROOKIES!?!?!" yells Edward, "I WANT AT LEAST A COMMODORE HERE NOW!!!" he commands. There is more silence on the other end, *"Sorry sir but all of our officers from the rank of Captain and above have been reassigned from the South Blue to the Grand Line. There is a war coming you know." *

Edward almost pops a vein in his forehead at this man's tone of disrespect. In better days no one would dare speak that way to someone from his family, "I'M AWARE THAT THERE IS A WAR YOU INSOLENT WORM!! NOW GET ME YOUR SUPERIOR ON THE LI..."

*"I'm sorry sir I have an important call from Marinford. Please hold..."* the Marine interjects and suddenly an automated song starts playing

_Believe it or not the Marines are not home
so please leave a message after the beep
we must be out or we'd pick up the mushi
where could we beeee....
Believe it or not we're not home! _

And then the song starts playing again. Edward screams in blood curdling fury and slams and smashes the den den mushi. Somewhere in South Blue Marine HQ, a Marine laughs, "Ah that felt good."


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 5, 2009)

Angelina turned to William.  "So... what now?" she asked.  William shrugged. Angelina stared at the submarine. "We could escape on that," she suggested.  William shook his head. He handed her a note that read Sea Kings.  Angelina looked at it and sighed.   

A man wearing suit and sunglasses walked into the dock where the submarine was held.  "Mr. Anderson, you can't- uh, sorry wrong movie." The agent cleared his throat and pulled out a revolver.  "Surrender now or face the consequences." Angelina stared at William.  He slowly nodded to her.  The two got on their knees.  "Good.  Now place your hands behind your head and interlock your fingers," the agent commanded.   

Angelina and William did what the agent said.  William activated his Devil Fruit.  He could the see the transparent ghost form of the agent pull the trigger on the revolver, aimed at Angelina's heart.  William leaped forward before the agent could do what William saw.  The agent turned towards William and was about to fire when William pulled out his saber and wildly swung it at the agent.   

The agent nimbly leaped back, but William successfully knocked the revolver out of his hand.  The revolver slammed into the ground and slid into the water with a splash.  The agent slammed his fist into William's gut.  William grunted in pain.  William was about to attack once more but the agent was too fast.  After several quick jabs and kicks, William was on his knees, holding his stomach in pain.  

The agent raised his foot and was about to kick William into the water. *CRACK!* The agents skull opened as Angelina smashed her plunger into the back of his head.  The agent slumped onto the ground.  William grabbed the agent's and threw him into the water next to to the submarine.  He then put his hand on his stomach.  Angelina rushed to over to make sure he was alright.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2009)

Flynn and Usagi reach the section of the ship where the Submarine deck is. Usagi sees Angelina clutching William who lays on the deck floor below. "You keep going. I'm gonna help them!" he yells. Flynn nods and continues up a ramp. Usagi jumps over the railing and lands next to the Angelina and William. 

"Is he alright?" Usagi asks Angelina.

Meanwhile Flynn turn a corner and sees Kent and sees the triumphant look in his eyes. He can tell he wants this ship, "You know there's only one thing standing in the way of you and this ship right?" he asks him, "And you just can't kill a noble without paying for it in the end. So how are you going to play this?" he asks him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

*With Kent...*

"Hmmm...." Kent said, rubbing his chin. He satres blankly out into the ocean. "You know, I hadn't really thought of that." He grinned. "But I can probably think of something on they way to this guy. C'mon, let's go.

*With Edward Calhan...*

"NO!" He shouted, rampaging around the room. NONONONONONONONONONO!" He slams his fist against the door, which suddenly shatters. He stares at it blankly for a moment before Kent walks in, unfazed. He's bleeding from numerous cuts and bruises, but it isn't too bad. "Nah," he says suddenly. "I still have no idea what we should do." Everyone stares at him blankly for a moment.

*BERU! BERU! BERU!*

Nobody moves.

*BERU! BERU! BERU!*

Edward walks tentatively towards the den den mushi, keeping an eye on the rookie crew, but nobody moves to attack. Slowly, Edward picks up the mushi. "Hello?"

"Edward?" Asks an old sounding, sophisitacted voice comes from the den den mushi. "Edward, is that you?"

"Unlce Monty?" Edward asked incrediously. Then his face darkened. "I thought I made it clear I was not to be contacted until I return home."

"Um, yes, but, uh....I have some bad news."

"What? What is it?"

"Your father has passed away."

"My father killed my mother and beat not only me, but Alexander and Ilyana as well. How is this bad news?"

"Well, you said you weren't to be contacted....and we had nobody to give control of the family to ever since Alexander deserted..." Edward froze. "So Ilyana is head of the Calhan family." All color drained from Edward's face.

"No."

"Unfortunately, her first act was to um, shall we say...disown you. You are no longer a Calhan. You are no longer a World Noble. You may keep everything and everybody on your ship, but nothing more. I'm sorry Edward. Goodbye." Nobody moved.

"Well that makes things easier," Kent said matter-of-factly. He walked up to Edward and picked him up by his collar.

"NO! UNHAND ME!" Kent shrugged and threw him through the window, into the watery plain below

"Now my ship is nicer than yours."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2009)

As Edward flies into the water, Flynn's eyes widen, "OI! Wait we have to ask him about the money!" he exclaims. Flynn runs outside and grabs a lifesaver. He leans over the railing and eyes the Noble as he treads water. "Beggin your pardon your lordship," Flynn asks in a sarcastic tone, "But how much money is down there on the seabed?" 

"TO HELL WITH YOU, PEASANT DOG!!" Edward snarls in return. Flynn shakes his head, "Okay then no lifesaver for you. Just swim around in Sea King infested water and die. I was going to drop down a raft for you but well....you're a dick so forget about it," Flynn pretends to walk away and hopes that Edward will take his bait.  

"WAIT, WAIT!" yells Edward, "I'll tell you just throw me the life saver and then lower me a raft!" Flynn grins with his back turned to Edward and then turns towards him, "Okay here!" he throws the lifesaver like  a bullet at Edward. *PLONK!* It hits Edward straight in the face, *"OW!!" * he yells. 

"Oops sorry my lordship I didn't mean that," Flynn replies, even though he really did, "Now how much is down there?" he asks again. "Drop the raft!" yells Edward as he straps his waist with the lifesaver. Flynn chuckles and shakes his head, "Ah, ah, ah...first you tell me what I want and then you'll get the raft!" 

Edward stares daggers at Flynn, "FINE! There's over 1 Billion Beli's worth of Gold down there!" he growls. Suddenly Flynn's eyes grow and pulsate with dollar signs in them and he girates back and forth like a lunatic, "OH DEAR ODA I'VE DIED AND GONE TO HEAVEN!!!" he yells with pure joy and then he clutches his chest and slumps against the railing like an old man, "I think that I'm having a heart attack....OF HAPPINESS!!!!"    

"WHAT ABOUT MY RAFT!?!?!" yells Edward. Flynn stands up and shrugs at the nobleman, "Sorry we don't have any to spare. The nearest Island is 100 miles that way. It should take you a week to get there by swimming, good luck!" and Flynn strides away laughing. 

Flynn walks towards the rest of the crew and grins, "Who wants to go with me to recover that treasure?" he asks them, "Any volunteers. I'll split it with you all 80-20," he states. 

*"80-20!!!"* exclaims the entire crew.  

Flynn jumps back, "Geez! Alright, alright.....70-30..." he mutters.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

"Meh, money," Kent said. *Thwap!* Kaya walks into the room and stands over Kent.

"How could you say that?"

"Where did you come from?" Kent shouted, holding his head. Survive someone trying to kill you only to get beaten down by your own crewmate...

"Never mind him," Kaya said, stepping over Kent. "For 1 billion beri, I'd do just about anything. Count me in." She grinned. "But- we split it 40-60. Or no deal."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 5, 2009)

-With Freddy-

He walked back to where he heard the explosion. He saw Kara's unconscious, battered body and he shook his head and sighed. He picked her up and draped her over his shoulder. He looked for Gonzalez's body and found a chunk of her face. Once again he shook his head.

After awhile, everyone met-up with each other and went back to the main island, "I beat the big boss," Freddy said, "Jimi was killed by him."

We know.

"Gonzalez is dead too. I'm not sure how. I need to wait for Kara to wake-up." There was silence but it was broken by Hills.

"How did you all do?"

We won. Crew, lets leave.

"That's it, you're leaving!?"

Yup.

"Wait," Ali said, "This isn't any sort of closure. We said we'd help these people. This isn't closure. I'll stay here. Besides, there's lots of sexy angels here," He smiled.

"I'll stay here too," Henry said.

"Gan Fall bless your souls," Hills said to the two.

If that's what you two want to do I won't stop either of you. He started to walk away, Good bye, it's been fun. Freddy soon followed in his footsteps after him, Liz. Then Melissa after giving them both a kiss goodbye. Tew was the last to leave. None of them looked back but Tew, who only did once. And no one said a word. After they were out of sight, it occurred to Henry.

"Wait!? How do they get off of Sky Island?"

"Crap that slipped my mind!" Hills yelled. The three of them ran to the docks but they already sailed away.

-Somewhere on an island in the blue sea, Grand Line-

A man's hands were tied behind his back with ropes. He was forcibly marched toward the gallows. Two police men stood next to him, holding each of his arms. There was a huge crowd on the side of the street. They were yelling things like, "It's about time you animal," and "You're pretty ugly behind your mask."

Soon, he ended up at the gallows to be hung. He stood in front of a stool. Then he looked over at the guard who was going to kick the stool from under and pretended to jump at him. He flinched.

"Ha ha ha ha ha." He chuckled.

He stepped on the stool and put the noose around his neck.

"Any last words?" The guard asked him.

"None of you have seen the last of me."

The guard kicked the stool out from under his feet, but instead of a limp body, there was nothing in the noose. The rope that once tied up the man's hands fell to the ground. And there was unrest in the gallows.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2009)

"For 1 billion beri, I'd do just about anything. Count me in." Kaya states and then grins. "But- we split it 40-60. Or no deal."

Flynn looks at Kaya as if she is a devil or some kind of inhuman horror, "40-60!?!?!? OH HELL NO!!" he exclaims as if the world is ending, "Well who needs you then!!!!" he shouts at Kaya, "SO SELFISH!!!" and he stomps away to the submarine.  

As Flynn looks at the submarine and wonders just where in the hell to start first he happens to look out across the sea. The body of a dead agent floats face down. Suddenly two gigantic jaws appear, wide enough to swallow a sizable boat and snaps up the agent whole as if he's only a little minnow. Flynn stares wide eyed and slack jawed at what he's just seen for many wordless seconds.

Several minutes later Flynn appears to Kaya and smiles at her, "You've gotta deal sweetheart!" he says with a laugh, "No puttin' one past you!" and he shakes her hand.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2009)

"Well..." Kaya says, thinking. On one hand, he may be trying to trick her. On the other, he really did want her help...

Oh yeah, definately a trick. "Fine then. You steer and work the robo arm thingamajig. I'll keep an eye out for anything big and man the security and wepaons." She gives him a dirty look. "And if you try to trick me, I will tear out your eyes."

Jorma hangs over the side of the ship and whistles to himself contentedly. Since it was obvious that the crew wouldnever be able to decide a name for the ship, he had taken the liberty of doing it himself. "Almost....done." He said happily, admiring his handywork. Right over the spot that _Silver Empress_ used to be, in large, easy to read letters, he's written, _Pirates Dream_. "A fitting name for a ship," he mutters to himself, dragging himself up to the deck. He spreads a large, black flag over the deac in front of him, staring at it. "Now we just need a jolly roger..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 6, 2009)

_*On The Infinite....*_
Jessie throws a fast moving punch at Annie who sidesteps and spins around Jessie in one fluid motion. They both wear sparring gloves. Even though the punch misses her, Annie can still feel Jessie's fist literally punch at the air and make a tiny shockwave. "Too slow!" the gunslinger exclaims. 

Jessie whirls around on Annie and throws a flurry of punches at her from all angles. Annie backpedals quickly, bobbing and weaving her head in and out like a blur, narrowly avoiding each punch at the last second. Annie knows that if just one of those punches connects then its lights out but it's as if she can see where the punches where will be before Jessie throws them.

*"Mantra!"* exclaims Annie as she can see Jessie in her minds eyes moving frame by frame and Annie can see where the next frame of Jessie will end up. As Jessie fakes a jab and throws a right hook suddenly Annie moves her hands in blur and catches Jessie's right fist in mid motion. Annie slides backwards from the force of the punch but she holds on and stops Jessie in her tracks after just a couple of feet. 

Jessie eyes Annie with surprise as the girl stops her punch, "That's new...it looks like you're a bit stronger now," Jessie mutters but then she grins mischievously at Annie, "But only a bit..." and she pushes Annie backwards with tremendous force towards the other end of the gym. Annie rolls backwards but she regains her footing and lands gracefully like a gymnast. 

The blond gunner chuckles to herself, "A goddamn beast is what you are," she tells Jessie with a laugh. "I'll take that as a compliment....I think," Jessie responds. 

"Okay now I want to test my Mantra to its fullest. Let's take this up a notch. Remove your ankle weights," Annie tells Jessie, "Just for a little while and then you can put them back on."  

Jessie frowns at Annie, "Without my weights it'll be hard to control my own power even if I hold back...I don't like this idea Annie." Annie sticks her tongue out at Jessie, "Chicken?" she teases her. Jessie sighs and kneels down to remove her ankle weights. A minute later the entire boat shakes as if a Sea King has hit it and continues to rock back and forth as Jessie spars with Annie.

 Later that day Annie lounges on the deck reading a book titled _The Dark Tower_. She has a black eye and her left cheek is colored black and blue. Marcks passes her by and notices her face, "Wow you look wrecked?" he tells her, "And yet still hot....how ironic," he muses. 

"You should see the other girl," Annie responds.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 6, 2009)

-With the 'Nonki'

The crew quickly took down the Pirate fodder and stood next to each other.

"That was surprisingly easier than it used to be."

Six shadows made their way and appeared before the 'Nonki' crew.  There were five men and one woman.  One of the men was the Captain, who's a half-giant.

"W-w-what the?"

"He's huge

The woman eyed Eric up and down, "Dibs on that hunk of man."

Eric looked at the woman, "You have got to be kidding?"

Paegun looked at Eric and then at the woman, "Luck son of a-"

Before Paegun could finish his sentence, he was slapped across the back of his head by Sooyoung, "No!"

The half-giant stepped forwards, "I'm the Captain of this crew, just so you know.  Who wants to die first?"

Jae-Sung extended one of his daggers at the giant, but he sidestepped the chain and caught it in his hands.  After the half-giant swung the chain around in a circle and threw Jae-Sung into the tree.

The giant smirked at the crew, "Too easy."

Joseph looked at the rest of the crew, "I'll hold the big guy off for now.  Handle the rest and join me later."

"So that means one of us has to fight two of them."

Hana immediately began an attack towards the group of Pirates.  All of the Pirates jumped into the air, the 'Nonki' crew engaged the Pirates in the air, looking at the ground, everyone saw a large cut in the ground.

Paegun was holding his sword against a Pirate who had a large battle-axe.  Sooyoung was engaging a Pirate with a poleaxe.  Eric engaged the female Pirate and she began transforming into a Gazelle.  Hana was in the air and two Pirates were eying her.  Joseph and the half-giant began exchanging blows, well more like Joseph was dodging punches and Joseph's punches weren't really affecting the large man.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge, 2 days later_

All was peaceful aboard the Monarch's ship. Jun was in the training arena, practicing her Long Ryuu. Cass and Elza were fighting over what clothes to put on Sheep. Matyr was in the engine room, doing maintenance. Ruru was making lunch. Uno was still locked in the guest room, bound in his chains. Rek was having tea in his room. 

A large, red pelican flew above the Dirge. It had a yellow top hat and a tie. Slung on its neck was a bag with the Du Mortis family symbol on it. 

The Pelican lands on the Ship's deck and gives out a loud cry. A servant cleaning the deck hears this and rushes to Ruru to tell of the strange bird. The old butler hands over cooking duties to the other chefs, and goes up to the deck to see the bird.

"A delivery pelican? What could it be bringing, I wonder?" Ruru approaches the pelican, who bows to the old butler before pointing to its bag with its bill. Ruru takes the bag from the pelican, after which the bird flies off. 

"Now what could this be..." Inside the bag was a large amount of jewels, gold coins, and beri. There was a note at the bottom of the bag, and an envelope below it. 

"_Your allowance for the week_" The note said. Ruru took the envelope out and hurried to Rek's room to show him the contents of the bag. 

"Ah, good timing. I'm down to my last billion since I spent a decent amount of my allowance bribing off the marines. If only father would stop bring them with even higher amounts to keep my bounty up..."

After sorting through all the jewels and beri, Rek opened the envelope and read its contents.

"_Dearest Rek,​This is your Mommy dearest. Your dearest grandpapa has decided that the first skirmish be played out in the coming days. The event will be a pirate tournament. I'll be sending you another messenger pelican tomorrow after Mommy dearest has located where the tournament will be held. Your other cousins will be there, so play nice! Mommy dearest will be there to watch you win one for the family! Daddy couldn't come because he had an accident with his kilt! Mommy dearest told him that the kilt wasn't fireproof, but to try and prove me wrong he jumped into a volcano. Oh, how cute your Daddy looked with his 3rd degree burns!

Hugs and Kisses, Mommy Dearest​
P.S. 

Mommy Dearest couldn't decide which dresses to bring, so mommy Dearest brought them all! Hope you haven't gained weight,  Rek! 

P.P.S

Mommy dearest will also bring your old photos! Your vassals should know everything about you, Rek, especially how you looked when you were young!  

P.P.P.S
Daddy said if you lose you'd get cut off for a month, but don't worry Rek! Mommy dearest will keep sending you clothes! 

P.P.P.P.S
Oh, and the Calhan family just got a new matriarch! A shame what happened to her father though. Your daddy thinks there may be murder afoot, but mommy dearest doubts it!  _ 

"Mother..." Rek banged his head on his coffe table. 

_A few hours later...._

The entire Monarch crew was gathered inside the dining room.  Jun was checking if her tea was hot enough, Cass was helping herself to some cheescake while Elza sliced some freshly cooked meat. Matyr was drinking wine, with Ruru serving it to him and Elza. Even Uno was there, though he was strapped to the table with chains and was hung upside-down.

"Everyone, I've an announcement. There's a tournament being held in a few days, and we must go and be victorious. "

"It would be a good opportunity to train myself. I support this." Jun said while pouring tea into a red tea cup.

"There'll be strong snipers there, right? Maybe I can help a few people along the way." Cass says slicing a cheesecake and feeding some to Sheep.

"Wherever Rekkie-poo goes, I'll go to protect him." Elza says.

"As long as I get to see peasants blow up, I'll join in." Matyr tells Rek. 

The crew eventually disperses from the room exect for Uno, Rek and Jun.

"I guess that you expect me to go along with this, don't you, Rek-chan?" Uno asks Rek in a mocking tone.

"Well, there's a lot at stake here, Gottwal." He tells the rebel leader.

"Like what?"

"Well, for one thing, your friends at Hagyaku Nihon."

"What did you do?" He yells at Rek.

"They're beeing rounded up as we speak, Gottwal. I've already bribed the higher-ups at Tori to send them to Bisrach prison. Worry not, I have friends there that'll keep them safe... so long as I tell them to."

Uno gritted his teeth underneath his mask. "Alright then, Rek-chan, I'll play. Get me out of my bonds, and I assure you my loyalty, if you assure the safety of my comrades."

"It shall be done." Rek replies smugly.

" I also demand that after all this you will insure me the freedom of my homeland of Nihon."

"A bit of a stretch, but very well, I shall do everything within my power to do so. My dear Jun." 

Jun stands up from her seat and slices the chains off with her spear. 

"That feels quite better. Now I'd like some food, I haven't eaten in days." 

Rek snaps his fingers and servants come in carrying exotic dishes from the New World. They leave as soon as they put down the meal.

Jun stands behind Uno, her spear pointed to his neck."It would be a problem if you use your illusions while we eat."

"No need for that my dear Jun, Uno knows not to cross me. Besides, his illusions won't work that well without this." Rek takes out a green stone from his pocket and shows it to Jun. "Uno's powers are not that great without this stone, at best he can make us think we're eating dog food."

"You heard the pompous brat, barbarian." Jun reluctantly puts down her spear and takes a seat. Uno does the same, sitting next to Rek. 

"Take your mask off, Gottwal, you're quite safe here." Rek suggests.

Uno does just that, putting his mask next to his plate. Jun's eyes widen with shock.

"So it was you...."

"Yes it was I, Gaijin." He says while slicing his steak.

"Guailo." Jun mutters under her breath. 

"Oh, how fun it is to have you two together." Rek says with a smile.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 6, 2009)

*WHAM!*

Flynn slaps the unconscious scientist in the face, "Oi, wake up buddy. Rise and shine!" Flynn left him lying on the deck after he had knocked the man out. Kaya stands to the side next to a locker, getting the divers suits ready. 

Meanwhile the rest of the crew had tossed over most of the Nobleman's agents and guards into the drink but had kept a few key personnel such as several harmless deckhands, and a cook (on Flynn's insistence after eating Kaya's food), who had all been forced to work for the Noble. The scientist awakens and when he looks up at Flynn he yells for help, "HELP MY LORDSHIP HELP ME!!" he yells. Flynn laughs at him and shakes his head, "No, no, no, his lordship has gone for a long term swim and he won't be coming back," Flynn answers menacingly. 

"Are you going to kill me?!" asks the petrified scientist. Flynn seems to ponder this question seriously and then shrugs, "Hmmm...well that depends. If you show us how to operate that thingamajig," he points at the mini Submarine, "Then we won't feed you to the sea kings....so do we have a deal?" Flynn radiates a menacing aura towards the man. The scientist slowly nods, "Alright...." he mutters in response. 

After a half an hour of preparation. Flynn sits inside pilots seat of the Dolphin shaped mini Sub, dubbed _Flipper III_ (Flippers 1-2 had been gobbled up by the Sea Kings below) with his bulky divers suit on and his helmet close by on the floor. "I feel like an idiot in this getup..." he mutters. Kaya sits behind him manning the navigation and weapons system. Flynn eyes all the button and switches with slight apprehension, the only thing he can recognize is the steering wheel. _Yeah we're dead_ he thinks to himself but then he looks back at Kaya and smirks at her...._well maybe not me._ 

Suddenly the mini den den mushi inside the sub activates and the scientists voice echoes through, "Alright I will now activate diving procedures. Once you reach past a depth of 2000 feet we will lose contact and you will be on your own," he states calmly. Kaya rises up and seals off the hatch of the sub and locks it tight and the sound of air pressurizing hisses out of several vents of the mini sub. The crane on deck hauls the sub over open water and then slowly lowers it down. 

Flynn takes a deep breath as _Flipper III_ dives beneath the surface and the crane separates from the sub. "Let's go get this loot," he says boldly as he pilots the sub into the murky depth below. They can already hear growling deep down in the water.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 6, 2009)

The panda ran over to Angelina, who was staring at William's unconscious body.  "Is he alright?" the panda asked.  Angelina shrugged.  She had no idea what to do in a situation like this, and was slightly nervous.  "Um, let's get him to a bed." Usagi hoisted up William and helped Angelina take him out of the submarine dock to bed.  

The two of them dropped William on a bed in a bedroom.  Usagi left, but Angelina sat next to William.  Suddenly William's eyes opened up.  There was a fire in them.  The madness had come again.  "No, William! Stop!" Angelina shouted as William as he whipped out his saber.  William chopped his saber down at the table next to the bed he was lying on. The table was split cleanly in half and the two parts collapsed onto the ground.  William's mouth was open and he seemed to be attempting to speak.    

William spun towards the pirate.  He could hear the sound of fighting going on outside the cabin.  His men were dealing with the scum.  The pirate, on his knees, looked at William pleadingly.  "Please," the pirate begged. William brought down his saber and the pirate's body was slashed in half.  William's second in command walked in behind him.  William was about to open his mouth when he felt his body shaking.  

Angelina was shaking William's body.  "William! Stop, stop stop," she begged.  William gently removed himself from her and turned around.  "Oh thank Oda, you're normal again.  Do you remember what happened?" she asked, not expecting anything.  William nodded.  "You remember attacking the table?!" she asked, surprised.  William shook his head.  He wrote a note and handed it to her.  _"I was a marine."_


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 6, 2009)

Everyone was surprised by Eddy's skills and power but nobody could spot him anywhere around now. The announcer called the local guards.

_Somewhere else in the town....
_

*"Take all the rum and sake you can find boys."* one man of Eddy's crew says.
*"We are the Angel Pirates!!"* the whole crew was all around the town searching for equipment and stuff like food and drink.
"We have a long journey in front of us" 
"Yeah but with Eddy we will become the greatest crew in the whole world!"
The crew were talking to each other for several minutes while walking and exploring the island.

A small group of five angel pirates were walking down the streets when they noticed a man in long white marine coat with a squad of marines around him.

Both sides stayed for a moment and then the marines lifted their guns and aimed at the 5 pirates. 
*
"Bullets cannot hurt the Angel Pirates!!"*
"Huh, Angel Pirates?" the marine officer though for a minute "A new pirate crew in the Grand Line....huohou" 

One of the five pirates was Pistolero. In a blink of an eye he shot several times into the air with such a great accuracy that with his own bullets stopped those that were coming from the marines in the middle of the air.
*"Bloody HeadShot!!" *Pistolero said as with high speed shots killed most of the marines with single bullets straight into their heads.

At the same time the ground started shaking like a topic earthquake but then massive plants came from underground grabbing the marines, slicing them with sharp leafs and drawing them into the earth vanishing them into the darkness that appeared under their feet. 

"I see...impressive skills and abilities but not enough against me" the marine officer probably a commander vanished in an instant and appearing at the same second behind the pirates enough meters further. He grabbed one of the pirates from the head and smashed the skull with his bare hands without even trying. "Houhououhou....not a match against me!!" The marine Commander laughed when Pistolero's bullets didn't hurt his body and one of the pirates that tried to punch him in the stomach had no effect except hurting his own hand.

The Commander's power level seemed to be beyond than of the pirates'. The Commander attacked without even thinking about it but before he manage to deliver the blow his hand stopped just in front of Pistolero's face. Eddy was there and once again he saved the day....

"Huh...who the hell....?" The Commander looked around as almost the whole crew was there now. They were standing around like brave men watching Eddy in the middle of the battle.
"Don't hurt my nakama...these men are my crew!!" Eddy pushed him back with brutal force destroying the street in his way back. At the same time even fast than the Commander's reaction Eddy leaps into the air and delivers a powerfull blow that sends the Commander flying into a ruined wall. 

But surely not enough for a Marine Commander. some of the marines that managed to survive were laughing while bleeding on the ground. The Commander started moving as he was standing up and clearing the dust away with his hands. What Eddy did there was impressive but not enough to defeat a Commander with a singe blow.

Houhouhou.....you dare to attack to a marine Commander??Can you even understand what you did??"

"We cannot defeat that guy now....maybe next time...Now lets leave" 

Some minutes later....
They managed to escape from the marines for now. They hided in an old and distant bar-restaurant somewhere in the town...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 6, 2009)

With Tatsu-

He wakes up, finally in a tent that is not set ablaze, covered in bandages. He gets up and winces in unexpected pain, "What the hell happened?" He quickly remembered the battle with Kuzo, "You were victorious." Roku grabs him by the arm and pulls him to his feet, causing extreme pain to the Dragon Man.

The two walked outside and Kuzo was leaning against a tree, just as bandaged up as Tatsu, "Now..." He pulls out the case that holds the two Blaze Dials and holds it out. Tatsu goes to take them but he pulls it away, "Be patient now Young Dragon, there is one more task that must be accomplished."

Tatsu looks at him with a curious face, "What now?" Roku grins widely under his mask, "You must set the sky ablaze." Tatsu's jaw drops, "No way, even with all of this training I still can't light up this whole sky by myself!" Roku nods, "Yes, this is why you will not be doing it alone..."

He turns his head to Kuzo who's eyes grow wide, *"Like hell I'll do anything with him!"* He leaps to his feet, *"Besides, I...I can't fly up high enough with my Dials..."* He says slightly embaressed.

"Oh of course you can't, that's why you'll be riding on top of our Dragon friend here." Both of the student's jaws drop and eyes grow wide, *"WHAT!!!"* Roku slams his cane down hard, quieting the two, "Enough! I have been waiting for two students as skilled as yourselves to accomplish what only I have been able to do. Besides, it is a ritual done when the Blaze Dials are passed on."

The two look at each other, and then back at Roku who stares them down, "Fine..." Tatsu finally gives in, transforming, "Get on, and lets get this over with." Kuzo grimances as he takes a step forward. He looks back to his master who nods and he gets on Tatsu's back.

They slowly rise, Tatsu is still injured and can barely carry the two, but he manages. Once they get high enough Tatsu looks down at Kuzo who he is pulling up in Hybrid Point, "Ready?" Kuzo looks back at him, *"Bet I can light up more of the sky..."* He says with a slight smirk, "Your on!" Tatsu shouts as he chucks Kuzo into his own section of the sky.

They nod at each other as they let off their attacks, *"Fire of Dragon Haven! Sky of Flames!!!"* They both shoot all of their flames into the air and the fire slowly begins to take over the sky, "DON'T HOLD ANYTHING BACK!!!"

Both of them close their eyes as they focus their flames to a level higher than either of them have achieved before. In one large burst, the flames spread farther than they were even when Roku displayed his attack.

The pale blue sky took on a new color, a swirling red blaze that could be seen by everyone on the White Sea as well as the pirates and marines down on the Blue Sea. Finally the flames stop comming from their owners and the two Fire Warriors begin to fall back to the ground.

Tatsu quickly recovers and scoops up Kuzo, "Lets hope this time we have a lighter landing..." He says as they drift to the ground and land next to Roku, "Well done my students, I have never seen the sky covered in such a beautiful coat of flames."

The two bow to their master and he pulls out the two dials once again, "Here you go Young Dragon," He hands him the two dials, "Use them wisely, they are our village's most prized possesion, but we know that they are in cappable hands."

"Thank you..." He says, taking the dials. Tatsu turns to Kuzo and holds the Dials out to him, "You're right, I don't know how to use these things, maybe they'd be better off in your hands."  Kuzo pushes Tatsu's hands back to his chest, *"Hah, like I need those. I'll use my own flame and next time I'll burn the sky by myself." He says with a grin.* Tatsu slips the dials in his pockets, "I'll be looking up at the sky, waiting for that day." He says with a smile.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2009)

Zooey was Missing In Action.

They searched for her of course. For hours. "It was a big ship," the reasoned. "She could be anywhere." So they walked down the abandoon hallways, shouting her name. Fully expecting her to pop up and grin, explaining away her sudden disapearance like it was nothing. "I was just exploring," She would say. And life would go on.

But as the hours wore on, their hope lessened, and their fear worsened. Images of finding Zooey, dead and bloodied, haunted their minds. But still the couldn' find her. Not a trace. It was like she had dissapeared frm the face of the earth. Or the ship, at least.

Some feared the worse. Others had hope. But in the end, who knew? They had known Zooey for such  short time, but it had seemed like years since she had joined them on Fallgrand, in a seedy bar. 

But Zooey was a being with her own destiny. Nobody knew what had made her leave the Awesome Sauce Pirates, that fatefull day that had changed her life forever. And nobody knew why she had left this fledgling crew. But even though she was gone, the memory of her never faded. She was still there in a way, they had just missed her, she was just one room over.

Zooey was Missing In Action.

*With Kaya...*

"I have a bad feeling about this..." Kaya muttered. They were descending quickly now, deeper and deeper. 500 feet...700 feet...1000 feet...1400 feet... "This had better be worth it... 200 feet. The radio cut off abrubtly, the scientists voice ending in mid sentence.

"Here we go," Flynn said grimly, flipping on the headlights. Their blinding gleam cut a swath through the darkness, illuminating a vast, underwater canyon.

Which was a very bad thing, they soon realised. 

There was a roar, more felt than heard, that threatened to rip the sub apart. Something ros from the dpths of the canyon.

"That's not a seaking..." Looking back, neither of the terrified divers could really tell what is was, other than enormous. And horrifying. A glimpse here, a glance there was all they really got. "DEAR ODA!" Kaya shouted. 

"There's the treasue!" Flynn shouted excitedly, turning the sub and making a beeline for it.. And what a treasue it was.

A huge, sunken ruin. Chest upon chest overflowing with gold and jewels and everything else. "That's way more than 1 billion," Kaya breathed, and she was right. It was around 20 billion beri worth of treasure, ripe for the taking.

Other than the giant monster of course.

"HRAAAAAA!!" It screamed in it's primitive language, smashing it's fist down. The underwater waves created by the force were enormous, sending the small sub rolling.

"AAAAAAAAHHHH!!"

"AAAAAAHHHHHH!!


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 6, 2009)

-With De from last thread-

He sailed the grand line alone as a washed-up has been pirate. His tux was wrinkled, ripped, and battered. He laid face down on his ship. 

A tear went down his eye. Somehow he knew that somewhere in the grand line, his old friend Zooey was lost, not to be found again. The once bright, drunken De D. Dee was now an empty shell of himself. He got up and walked into the kitchen and grabbed a gun.

See you in the next life, Zooey." Then he blew his brains out. That was the end of the once great De D. Dee.

(OOC: Non-canon, just my way of paying homage. Won't happen again.)


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2009)

*Onboard The Dark Sun...*

Alexander Calhan took a sip of his wine and sighed, checking his clock. *5...4...3...2...1*

*Beru! BERU! BERU!* Right on time. She always is.

*"Hello?"*

"Alexander?"

*"Ilyana."*

"Father's dead." That raised Alexander's eyebrows. So it worked. He hadn't thought she would use it so soon.

*"Well that's...good."* He said evenly, taking another sip of wine.

"I now head the family."

*"Edward?"*

"Disowned." 

*"Does anyone suspect?"*

"A few. Du mortis. Drake."

*"A few isn't enough. You did well Ilyana. Maybe you can succed where others failed. Where Edward failed. Where I failed."*

"I didn't want to kill anyone Alexander. I...I really didn't."

*"I'm sorry Ilyana. But this is the last time we can talk. You are now responsible for bringing me in."*

"I know."

*"Goodbye Ilyana."* The connection was cut. Back at the Calhan manor, 16 year old Ilyana Calhan, responsible for the murder of her father, Edward Calhan the II, and the banishment of her brother, Edward Calhan the III, lay on her bed and cried.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 6, 2009)

-With The Drunken Rum, Liz, Freddy, and Kara-

Dew, Tew, and Melissa sat together in the kitchen, at a round table, playing cards.

Back to the original three! Fold.

"How can you be excited about that? Fold." Melissa asked.

I won the hand again. You two suck at poker.

We had better adventures when it was just the three of us. Better then the one I had back at Louge Town with Smithy, Virginia, and Henry Tudor.

Remember when I beat Marks? That guy was trouble. I think that was our first gig, De.

Yeah, Marks, he was a real asshole.

"Oi, idiots," Melissa said, "Marks is my dad remember?"

Tew and De looked at each other.

He was still an ass face!

-With Liz and Freddy-

Freddy was at the helm steering the ship, Liz was with him to help him navigate.

"Damn, my vacation was ruined," Liz said, "Skypeia was supposed to be a nice place. Thanks for killing Turner before I could torture him by the way," Freddy looked at her with a deathly stare and stared her down, something that never happened to Liz before, "Alright, alright, I was only kidding *coughnoiwasn'tcough*."

"We're ten thousand meters above the sea, correct?" Freddy asked.

"Correct."

"How do we get down?"

"...Shit," She ran over to the kitchen where De, Melissa, and Tew were, "Oi, Freddy just brought something to my attention. There's no way of getting down from Skypeia."

You know, I never thought of that. I guess we're up here forever then. Full House. I win again.

"Don't be so calm about that!" Liz shouted.

Relax, the White Barrettes gave me some information about this when I was collecting dials. He said there were multiple islands in the sky. So lets just find one and ask them how to get down.

"Has Kara awaken yet?" Melissa asked.

"No, not yet," Liz said, "It would be nice if we still had our doctor."

-Hours later-

After hours, the group finally came across a ship, it was a Brigantine style vessel. De was the first to yell at them.

Oiii!!!!Can we come aboard!!!We don't know how to get off of Sky Island and could use some help!!


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 6, 2009)

Anya and the man arrive at a warehouse that looked like a museum, thou it did not look like a fighting place, she was just happy to get a chance to kick some ass. "Now that were here, you need to pay 400 gold coins." "WHAT!? 400!!! YOUR CRAZY!!!", "Look you will get your money back, plus you will get your fighters money if you win." "_Smacks lips_, fine." Anya said frustrated, she pulled her money bag from her pouch and slamed the money in his hands roughy, "Thank you, now please wait here." "What? Why?", "It will only take a little while", he went inside the building while sat and waited.

15 minutes had past and Anya was getting pissed, _"What the hell is taking him so long"_ she thought to herself, there were sounds coming from the back of the warehouse so she went to check and see what the noise was about, she saw the man and three others loading up a cargo boxings filled with money on to a ship with other stuff, "HEY WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS DOING!!!!" Anya yelled, it was clear this was all a shame to get her money, the three crooks quickly grab the money and ran, "RUN FOR IT!!!" one man said, "OH NO YOU DONT'T!!!! GET YOUR ASSE'S BACK HERE!!!", she quickly ran after all of them headed towards the town.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 7, 2009)

*BANG! *

A flat disc breaks apart far in the distance almost beyond normal visual range. Annie stands with Marcks at the top of the Sniper perch. She holds her left gold revolver outwards and the barrel of the gun smokes. 

"Nice shot," Marcks tells her. He draws his new dial powered hand cannon and takes aim, "My turn....pull!" he yells. A lever on the snipers nest fires a flat gray disc into the sky with great velocity. Marcks lines up the sight on his hand cannon and takes aim, squinting his eyes and then he fires, *"EXPLODING PELLET STAR!"* A black pellet fires out of his hand cannon and hits the disc, exploding in an orange fireball in the shape of a five point star. 

Annie nods with approval, "Not bad, you couldn't have made that shot before with your old rinky dink pellet gun," she responds. Before Marcks can reply Annie looks towards the cloud ocean, "We've got visitors..." she mutters. Marcks looks at where she points but sees no ship, "Where?!" he asks, "Is it Tatsu?" 

"I don't think that its Tatsu," Annie answers as she holsters her revolver and she climbs down to the deck below.

Five minutes later a ship appears on the horizon and sails towards them. It's a large and advanced looking ship. Annie leans over the railing of _The Infinite_ and eyes the ship as it approaches. "I wonder who they are?" asks Jessie as she appears above deck. 

One of the tallest and bulkiest men that Annie has ever seen calls out to them from the ship, "Oiii!!!!Can we come aboard!!!We don't know how to get off of Sky Island and could use some help!!" he wears a tuxedo and a fedora and looks to Annie like a weird cross between a gangster and a Noble. 

"Whoah...that's a big dude," Marcks mutters. Annie waves at the newcomers, "My name is Annie and I'm the Captain of this boat!" Annie tells them, "Wow so you guys are from the Blue Sea as well huh?"

"Since when are you the Captain?" Marcks whispers at her in bewilderment. Annie gives him an annoyed look, "Well it certainly ain't you or buckethead!" she replies curtly. Annie turns back towards the newcomers, "One of our crewmates found a way back down. You're welcome to come aboard so we can talk!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 7, 2009)

In the Fire Village, Dragon Haven-

Tatsu stands in his tent, packing up the little things that he has. His old clothes, the mask that was given to him by the village as well as the robe and the two Legendary Blaze Dials. He remains wearing the Anbu-esce Battle Armor that he has worn since the beginning of his training.

He walks out of the tent and takes what will be most likely his last look at the village, "Leaving so soon Young Dragon?" Roku stands firmly in the center of the village, "Yea, I've got to get back to my friends, that is if they haven't left without me at this point." He jokes, but then wonders to himself if they would actually do that. He has been gone a good while.

"You could stay, and train to master those Blaze Dials. Though you are a Flame Master, using three flames at once is quite difficult, especially three as powerful as the ones you posses."  Tatsu laughs, "Aw, come on, I know your gona' miss me old man but this isn't the time to make excuses for me to stay. I have to leave, my time here is done." He starts to walk out, still facing his master and walking backwards.

"Maybe I'll stop by sometime, fly back up here when my wings grow a little." He says with a large smile, "Don't forget what I told you, I am entrusting you with this task..." He says sternly. Tatsu gets a serious look on his face as well, "Like I could forget, don't worry, I'll get it done. And uh, master..." 

He stops in his tracks and bows down, "Thank you...for everything." For the first time, Roku removes his mask, revealing his old wrinkled face and long beard that was somehow tucked in the mask, and nods his head, "I wish you luck, Young Dragon." 

Tatsu transforms into Hybrid Point and takes off, leaving the Fire Village behind. As he soars through the clouds he spots a familiar figure doing something very similar, "Yahoooooo!" Radio was up to his usual boarding through the sky, "Hey!" Tatsu shouts down to his friend.

"Hey Dragon! Guess you finally finished your training with that crazy Old guy, guess you'll be heading back to the Blue Sea now huh?" Tatsu shakes his head from the spot he was hovering, "Nope, not without you. You said your dream was to ride the Blue Sea. Well you helped me find my goal, so the least I can do is give you a ride!"

The Sky Rider's eyes grow wide with hope, he drops his board and almost falls over, "You-you'd really-" "Back your stuff and meet me in town! We're probably leaving soon, so don't be late!" Raido wipes his watery eyes, "You got it pal! I'll see you there! I'll never be able to repay you!!!" Tatsu smiled as he flew off, finally returning to the Infinite Injustice.

Eric vs Regina

Eric stares at the woman as she transforms into a gazelle, "I'm sure you won't be able to resist me now!" She says, modeling in her gazelle form, "If I didn't want you before, HOW WOULD THAT HELP IN ANY WAY!" Paegun pops his head in, "I'll still take you!"

Eric kicks him back to his own fight, "Get out of here!" He points his finger at the woman, "Chain Bullet!" He fires one but the agile gazelle woman quickly avoided it. He holds up his other finger and fires again, though she continues to dodge, "Hold still!"

"You're not the only one trying to play hard to get!" She says winking at the marine. Eric winces at this hairy animal trying to pick him up, "Maybe I should just give up now..." He sighed as he retracts his chains and slouches down.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 7, 2009)

*Nihon *

*Shin VS Gyro*

With the shorter of the two currently unnamed blades he was carrying the Smokin' Samurai dashed towards Gyro.The man smiled, flashing a set of Grills with "Go! Go! Zeppeli " inscribed into them.The reason for that smile was felt by Shin a second later, as he spun around once before continuing his charge.As he spun around that metal sphere Gyro had launched before missed him on it's way back to it's owner, whatever it was it seemed it came back like an boomerang.Shin assumed it had something to do with that centrifugal force the sphere held.

Though it spun so fast that it was barely noticeable it did exactly that, it spun around at high speeds and somehow Gyro had been able to transfer that spin trough the nodachi and into Shin's body resulting in Shin flying out of control while spinning rapidly.Or so that was the best theory his rarely activated brain cells could come up with, Alph had a theory that the reason why Shin was usually such a moron was because he was preserving most of his intelligence for situations he really needed them.Though the theory shared by most of the crew still seemed more likely, Shin was actually capable of thinking though preferred only to do so when he has no other option, this coupled with having had no education.

As Gyro took out the second sphere he had on him, Shin made sure to be careful of these spheres since Blocking it was impossible, damage could only be lessened by doing so and that meant he would have to evade every strike.He toyed with the idea of removing his weights, if only for a moment, but eventually decided on keeping them on.If he removed them every time he ran into trouble he could as well just not wear them at all since he and perhaps even the crew in it's entirety attracted trouble on a regular basis.

The first sphere was launched, Shin prepared an attack as he spun around another time.At this moment Gyro launched the second and final sphere.Just like Shin expected and it was then that Shin used."Ostro!"He pulled his sword hand back and whipped it forward as if he was fishing.It was a new attack that was born out of his skill with using his sword to do quasi-Aerokinesis.

A strong and contrated wind current was created and attached to the black katana that appeared as an purple energy whip.It smacked against the sphere, deflecting it's path but at the same time his lack of experience with the attack coupled with the centrifugal forces of the metal sphere caused the attack to dispel.Ruining his plan to take out Gyro from a long distance by using that attack.

Instead he was forced to spin around one last time, this time using Levanter in conjunction with the spin and using one energy slash to deflect the first sphere that had been called back for another strike and the other two slashes went after Gyro who was forced to jump back in order to evade them.
Immediately Shin continued with the next stap of his plan B, which he had came up with on the spot after plan A failed, with great speed he leaped after Gyro.Having estimated Gyro's trajectory and with the marine incapable of altering his direction mid air he was open for Shin's slash.

*
With  Linali VS Jojo*

Linali had been holding her own against Jojo, she had no way of blocking those nail bullets but her Otokase was more then enough to evade them.
It was a fightingstyle that had been inspired by Rokushiki, or better said specific parts of it.It had assimilated Soru,Geppou and Rankyaku and added them to the kicking based martial art.

Linali was dancing trough the air evading  the nails shot by Jojo trough use of her version of Geppou.She shifted gears, using a combination of Soru and Geppou and dissapeared in a blur.Her leg high in the air before it crashed down into Jojo´s shoulder though two hands gripped that leg and a smiling Jojo raised his foot and shot out his toenails.

Linali had been able to push off the air with her free leg, rolling out of the way, or at least a bit but here back was grazed by that attack.

With Gyro and Shin

Gyro grabbed both of Shin's arms, mid air, and flashed another smile."It seems you overestimated yourself, I was just playing, still am."The two landed, Gyro not letting go of the arms he caught by the wrists no matter how much Shin was kicking Gyro in the shins.The two spheres came back and crashed into Shin´s back.Both of them were spinning in different directions and Shin could feel that he was about to be torn apart.

And then something appeared, A black butterfly lined with a glowing purple, which he mistook for an hallucination.Another one appeared near Jojo and Linali and many more fluttered around the area.All of them landed on the forehead of a marine before seemingly phasing trough and disappearing.What happened next completely stunned Shin.

Gyro seemed visibly shocked, as if he had just seen a miracle and from utter shock both spheres dropped trough the ground and started drilling into the ground as they kept on spinning and spinning.He let got of Shin, who fell backwards and inched away.And Gyro started searching around for Shin, who seemingly couldn't see anymore even though he was right in front of him and had even been in his grip a moment before.

"I had him!"The angered marine yelled, Jojo was experiencing the same and none of the many marines, neither on the ground or on the wall could find either of the two pirates."It had to be a Devil Fruit user but what was his ability?"

Shin retreated for now, unsure what was going on and decided that it was best to not try his luck and attempt to continue fighting this stronger opponent.Instead he grabbed his things and Linali and was about to run away into an random direction when they heard the arrival of a small open carriage.It was not drawn by horses though, but two females with chains wrapped around their necks and on their hands and knees, overall treated as if they were dogs.

The chains were held by a black haired noble looking person, two hands were being lazily held in one hand while the other was smoking an odd cigarette.Later Shin would learn this wasn't an ordinary cigarette but a joint."Shin Yagami I presume, I have heard quite a bit about you and your crew's exploits from my sources"The man said after taking a long drag."Don't worry, I'v taken care of the marines just follow me and I will do you a favor"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2009)

_The Grand Line, Meteor Island_

Meteor Island was one of the most dangerous places in the Grand Line. Centuries ago a Meteor crashed into an erupting volcano underneath the ocean. The result was a massive stone tower in the middle of the sea with magma gushing out at its center, where the meteor crashed. 

A large ship made completely of steel was anchored just outside this island. A group of men and women in lavish cloaks surrounded by armored knights 

"The first skirmish, you say?" A woman in a gold cloak, her face obscured by a hood, asked.

"Yes milady." One of the knights said.

"Ready the ship. I wouldn't want Auntie to wait."

_Naibunes_

The Pacifista have been deployed. In a startling reversal the Makosou forces where forced back, with only the elites left advancing.

"THE MESH IS PISSED!" Gil yells, slamming his mace onto a Terro. 

"No one puts the Mesh on Hiatus, no one! " Like the insane madman that he was, Gil charges head on, slamming his mace on the head of one of the Pacifsita. "KEFKEFKEFKEFKEF!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 7, 2009)

Naibunes Boulevard
Anglora continues to sprint towards the docks of Naibunes Boulevard. The only reason she wasn't being attacked by guards was because of her tattered calvary uniform she had on. Soon, the doock became barely visible in the distance as Anglora continued to run. She stopped for a moment and positioned herself as if she was a rocket. Sparks began to erupt from her feet as she was propelled into the air like a missile. *"Hibana no soaring!"* She bellowed as she flew briefly towards the docks.

As Anglora flew, a large shadow came over her head. The figure had bat-like wings and it was huge. The figure kick Anglora out of the sky as if she was a injured bird. Anglora slowly picked herself from up off the ground to see what had attacked her. Starring her in the face was a giant red kangaroo wearing spiked boxing gloves, long bat wings, and long bat fangs. Though, the beast appeared to be wearing a diaper... 
A text box appeared properly introducing the beast.

Kanga-bat Rocky
Guardian Beast of Naibunes Boulevard 

*"KNOCK...........YOU..............OUT!!"* The Kanga-bat said in a battle cry. Apparently, it was able to learn 3 words of the human language to fit it's fighting style. Anglora tried to slowly back away from the beast but Rocky threw a quick jab towards Anglora's position. Anglora barely dodged the punch as it created a giant crater. She was still knocked back by the sheer force the jab had behind it. In the distance, 3 more pacifista were making their way towards the location of the Makaosu, along with "Hogosha" Rago. With Kanga-bat Rocky, the pacifistas, and Rago, the mission seemed futile.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2009)

With The Little Tree Pirates-

"HAHA! I'VE GOT THEM!" James cheers, His blades in hand and tail. "Good, Let's go." Jason comments. "Ah, But how do we get out of here." James rubs his chin. "We cause a diversion." James grins. "Right, Ready when you are!" Preparing to push Jason. "No, Not like that." Jason looks around the room and spots two large barrels labeled. "EXPLOSIVES! DO NOT SMOKE NEAR!" James turns to see the barrels. "OOH! That kind of distraction." He comments. "I like that kind better."

Jason shakes his head. "Nah, This is more then a distraction now." He comments, Raising a match near his face. "It's revenge for stealing my crew memeber." A dark grin falls across his face. "Can i light a barrel!" James's eyes form a , "sure." Jason hands him a match. "HAHAHA! THIS WILL TEACH YOU TO MESS WITH THE GREAT RED MONKEY!"

With the Nonki-

"GUAH!" Joseph takes a massive fist to the gut and flies backward throught he air. "Damn it." He gets up and raises his hand. "CANNON BALL EXPEL!" He releases a single cannonball, It flies straight and true. BOOM! It explodes on the half giants chest. Engulfing him in a ball of fire and smoke. "HAHA!" Joseph cheers. "AH!" The man lets out a sigh, The smoke clears, his clothes are ripped but his body is fine. "That really helped with my itch~ thanks~"


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 8, 2009)

-With De's group-

Did you hear that Tew?

Yeah, I caught all of it.

Good. Oi Melissa, we're going to go on that other ship, wanna come?

"Sure." She responded.

Dane?

"What?"

Wanna get on the other ship?

"Do I get to tortu-"

No.

"I'll stay here then."

Freddy?

"No."

By now they sailed over so they were right next to the ship. Melissa made the side of her ship extend so that they could cross over. De was about to cross, but Tew stopped him.

Don't carry your weapons over there, it's bad taste.

De dropped his swordchucks and then walked over there. Tew and Melissa followed.

Who are you three?

We're the Drunken Rum Pirates, what's left of us anyways. I'm James Tew, the first mate. That's De D. Dee, the captain,

Nice meeting-

Keep your mouth shut. And that's Melissa. She doesn't do anything. She's useless.

"Hey!"

So yeah, as you all know, we'd really like to know how to get down from here.

"Also," Melissa added, "It would be really helpful if your doctor could take a look at one of the people with us."

Sorry to ask so much. We've just taken quite a few losses recently.

Yeah, we lost our-

Keep your mouth shut De.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 8, 2009)

*BOOOOOOM*
There is a big explosion.  The stone walls erupt, soldiers and marines fly everywhere and black smoke covers the area.  
"What the hell was that!?" he says as he strikes down another soldier.
"Why don't you take a wild stab in ta dark."
"It must be that frickin' monkey and-"
Then Eve points towards the dark with a big smile on her face.  "Jason~!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 8, 2009)

Bakami Island
Mathias starred the sea king back in the eyes as the beast gave him a, well, beastly glare. It opened it's mouth slightly to show its fangs at Mathias, trying to further intimidate him. Mathias tried to keep a cool demeanor in front of the sea king to show that he was not afraid of it. The sea king proceeded to place its entire head over the top of Mathias's rowboat. Mathias readied a battle stance.

Mathias took a stance like he was preparing to spin. He began to spin around, the wind around him assisting in his deed. Mathias was spinning quite fast, as so was the row boat he was in and the water beneath it. He was also making them both spin. Mathias then jumped up while he was spinning with his fist in the air. When he jumped, the rowboat came with him and a small cyclone of water accompanied him, giving him the appearance of riding a cyclone of water towards the sky. "Palm of wind style: Notus's gust uppercut!" Mathias said as he gave the sea king a powerful, wind-packed uppercut, making it arc its neck from the force of the punch. It then fell into the sea. 

Mathias and his rowboat landed back on the sea and he began to row back to shore.  Though, a huge shadow was still following him underwater. Moments later, an even bigger sea king emerged from the ocean, the apparent mother of the one he just defeated.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 8, 2009)

The Angel Pirates left the old restaurant-bar after a good meal. With Eddy in front they head to the docks. Eddy was ready to leave now from this Island since his crew found some food and equipment for the journey.  

Suddenly Eddy and the others heard a monstrous sound like coming from a beast. Eddy was closing the docks now as from far he could see a monster huge in size coming our of the sea.
*"Sea King!"* one of the pirates that was following said.

Eddy saw someone on a small boat just in front of the tremendous beast. 
The sea king was ready to eat him with his large jaws and smash every single bone of his.

The person that was on the boat was approaching the dock fast enough and the last moments he manage to jump on land. But the great beast continued in front with his mouth opened as its shandow was covering the whole area. 
Moments before the monster manage to swallow that guy that was just standing on his knees Eddy appeared in front of him and with his bare hands grabbed the beast's both jaws and stopped it keeping it in one place for some seconds. Then closed his mouth with such a force that smashed its own fangs and then delivered a powerfull kick under its chin creating a powerfull impact that send the beast backwards falling again into the sea. Even of being so young Eddy seemed to have some expereience dealing with sea kings.

Eddy turned back and looked that guy that standing up. "Hey! I just saved you so you have to join my crew! Oh and that Sea King is not dead yet..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 8, 2009)

Mathias looked at Eddy in an astounded way. This man had just taken out the second sea king. Mathias rose to his feet and was about to thank the man until he said he'd have to join his crew. Mathias froze for a moment and frowned. "I didn't need saving by a pirate. And HELL NO I won't join your crew! You lowlife pirates are only thieves and criminals." Mathias angrily said as he began to walk towards the forest with his fish in hand. Even though Mathias didn't admit it, he knew he was in Eddy's gratitude.

When he arrived home, his grandmother was standing outside of the house with a heavy frown on her face. "What's wron- OUCH! Mathias's grandmother had bashed him over the head with a coconut. "You ungrateful child! I saw what just happened. That man saved you from that sea king and all you could do was insult him?! She said in an enraged tone. 

Mathias turned and gave his grandmother an unforgiving look. "I'll never thank a pirate for anything, nor will I ever be a pirate. They're scoundre- OUCH!"  Mathias's grandmother threw a coconut at Mathias's head this time. "Stop being so stereotypical! All pirates aren't evil. You know why? I was once a pirate and I surely wasn't evil. Listen Mathias, there are all kinds of people in the world just as there are all kinds of pirates. This is a golden opportunity for you to leave this island and travel the world to become stronger and achieve your dream. Plus........ YOU'RE 25 FOR CRYING OUT LOUD! LEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVEEEEEE!"  She bellowed in a joyous tone. 

Mathias smirked a bit and went back out to the forest to train a bit more and contemplate his choices.. About an hour later, he returned to the bay where Eddy was. He was dressed in his white and black cloak with a backpack on. He approached Eddy slowly and looked him in the eye. 

"Listen, I'm joining your crew for me, myself, and I. I'm going to become he world's greatest martial artist. If you don't have a problem with that, then we'll be fine." Mathias said in a neutral tone. "And thanks..." He whispered with his head to the ground.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 8, 2009)

When that guy left and denied Eddy to join his crew the others that were around started laughing...
"Oi! Shut up! Even if he doesn't want to he will join our crew!" 

Later...

Eddy and the others were preparing the ship while he saw from far that guy again walking towards them. 
"Listen, I'm joining your crew for me, myself, and I. I'm going to become he world's greatest martial artist. If you don't have a problem with that, then we'll be fine." Mathias said in a neutral tone. "And thanks..." He whispered with his head to the ground.
"Ahahah didn't I tell you!!" Eddy laughed as he looked the others and then turn again at Mathias " I have a dream too! I will become the Pirate King!!"

The ship was ready when several marine ships were getting closer.
Eddy and the others run on the ship while they prepared to sail away.*"What we do now Eddy?*" one of the pirates said. At the same time another man walked at the edge of te deck and raised his hands up to the sky *"Leave it to me. Just sail away!!"* the man was a devil fruit user. His magnificent abilities allow him to order beasts and creatures *"Kraken!!" *he yelled with a loud voice that crossed the whole ocean and then something huge approached the ship from underwater. 
Huge tentacles came out of the water and wraped the enemy ships in seconds. It was a huge octapus like Sea King. One of the most fearsome sea creatures in the Grand Line. It was smashing ship after ship. The Stormy Dawn had enough time to escape now in the open seas of the Grand Line.



_
(P.S lol Eddy is younger than Mathias.I didn't know it)_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 8, 2009)

With Tatsu- 

He lands on the Infinite Injustice, bandaged and bruised, "Hey everyone, I'm finally back," He spots a few unfamiliar faces that are aboard the ship, "Who're these guys?" He asks looking over the Drunken Rum Pirates. 

He looks around again, "And where's Shin?" He spots Alph working on a large snail, "And what's that?" He then sees Marcks fire his cannon at another disc, "And since when can he do that!" Tatsu holds his head, "Seems I've missed a lot, huh?"

With the Little Tree Pirates-

They watch the explosion in the castle, and then BOOM!!! BOOM!!! BOOM!!! More and more explosions took place in the castle. Two figures could be seen soaring through the sky and out of the castle, "Is that-?" "Aye." "Jason~!" 

Jason and James land on the ground right in front of the rest of the crew and dust some of the soot off, "I think we might've used a little too much."
The two look back at the castle that is still exploding, *"Nah."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 8, 2009)

*With Shin, Linali and The Black King*

"What the hell do you want from me?"There was something about this guy, Shin could tell the man was powerful but there was also just something sinister about this guy.Besides he didn't care much for the way he treated females as slaves.The samurai pointed his katana at the man, his free hand pushing Linali behind him.

A great number of black suited men appeared, all of them wearing a Venetian style devil mask making it impossible to tell them apart or discover their identity even."Sadly I know more then enough about you to know that it will take time to convince you of my good......Intentions.....Time we simply we don't have.....So."The man raised both his hands high in the air in a dramatic fashion and from it a great number of butterflies were spawned, similar to those of before and everything went black for Shin and Linali.

*The next day,on board of the "Kingdom Come" En route to Chubu island*

"Excuse me sir, here is today's newspaper like you asked."An unfamiliar voice woke up Shin, he was still feeling a bit groggy and upon opening his eyes he noticed he was lying in bed, inside a large room....No scratch that, a gigantic cabin.He was on a ship but this room seemed to take up an entire lowerdeck of the ship.

The man that received the papers was that nobleman from before, he was sitting in a comfortable chair, his feet resting on the back of one of the two women Shin had seen earlier.She was on her hands and knees again, the other female was position the same but with an ash tray in her back."I disliked you from the start and kidnapping me only dislike you even more so."Shin climbed out of the bed, only now seeing that Linali was lying in another bed though the female was still unconscious.

"My my, how surprising....."The man got up, placed the newspapers on the woman he had been using as a footstool and took out a pocketwatch."You woke up a good 2 hours earlier then I had estimated, kudos to you Shinigami-Sama"
Shin frowned at that last part, the man just smiled and snapped his fingers.The woman that had just been promoted from footstool to coffeetable crawled her way over to Shin and the man said."You made it to the front page."

Shin reluctantly picked the newspaper up, the front page and the rest of it was heavily dominated by one event.*"Nihon's security not as tight as marines claim?"*Shin didn't read much papers but the writingstyle and just knowing what kind of tyrants the WG was he came to conclusion."This isn't the official newspaper, the WG would never allow them to publish something like this."As Shin continued reading, occasionally laughing out loud at some of the things it said, the man replied with."It's an illegal paper, with me as an financial backer of it now these papers can be sent all over the Grand Line and beyond, in order to spread the word of what happened yesterday."

"Well first of all, nearly nothing happened and certainly not something like."He started reading a part from an article."Rumor has it that the great warrior that trampled Nihon's walls was Shin Smokin' Samurai Yagami."The man interrupted with, he said this half jokingly since he knew what came after that."At least they got the name right ."Shin continued."Let me finish.....an immortal swordsman who is believed to be the  manifestation of Nihon's Shinigami."He had to chuckle because of all of these crazy articles."The nation's god of death came back in order to free Nihon of the marine supression."

Another article said."*Though there still is little known about this rumored pirate, not even a picture is present on his bounty poster but we managed to gain possession of pictures with partials of this man on it."*There were several pictures of his battle with Gyro though the background was modified to make it seem as if the city had been far more wrecked then it really was and many marines were seen lying down as if they were dead.....Something that didn't happen actually. though somehow none of the pictures actually showed his face.It was always either a shot from behind, with Gyro in the distance or from the front but it just cut off below his chin.One even had a metal sphere conveniently blocking Shin's face from view.

"I had these made, I made sure to keep your face out of them."The man spoke up."After all you did such a great job of keeping your face of your poster until now, I didn't intend to ruin that for you."After having seen enough of this paper Shin sat back down on the bed again and asked."So what do you want from me, and why did you go along with this charade."He pointed to the newspaper."

"What can I say, I have been following your career for a while now."The main explained."At first it was just me that stumbled upon your bounty poster and was amused by your epithet and the replacement for your picture but upon discovering I got me associated involved and all I can say is that it would be a good thing for me if you were the one that was responsible for liberating Nihon."Shin questioned the man's reasons for this but was wise enough to remain calm and see where this was going.

"What good is that illegal newspaper of your's?"

"You've read it yourself, you and I can laugh about it but rumors will spread, marines will confiscate and read these papers, imagine the looks on their faces when they see  this."The man was getting excited now."Nihon marine defense's unblemished reputation, which stood for nearly 2 decades, is no more....Nihon's rebellion will be inspired by this, those that are out on the seas wishing to liberate Nihon will seek you out as their legend and when the time is right you will have an army at your command that rivals that of the _Rising Sun Pirates_."Shin noticed the man made it clear he despised that crew, what he didn't know was that this was because while The Black King had wagered on Shin, one of his rivals, The Black Queen had placed her bet on Yoh Asakura of the Rising Sun Pirates.

"But most importantly, marines, WG agents, assassins will be sent after you."The man continued"Until you are publicly executed the Nihon marine force's reputation will always be stained and what I'm hoping for is that you will survive everything they throw at you and come out stronger out if it.....I my estimations is that from now on your rate of progress will triple, compared to what it had been before and that was what I had been aiming for from the start since it'll be difficult for you to catch up to your rival."

"My rival?"The ship docked at this moment and the man snapped his fingers once more, the servants now gathered Shin's belongings together with that of Linali's and the woman was woken up from her slumber before being escorted of the ship."You should meet him soon enough, but I will have to bid you my farewell now since you have arrived at your destination."Shin was hesitant to leave Linali alone, not to mention he did not care much for this man and his ways, so he decided not to press the subject and instead left.
"One last thing though, beware of those new friends of yours, the belong to your rival's faction"

Shin didn't know what to think of that last bit but decided not to dwell on it and as he and Linali were led off the ship they realized they were back on Chubu island, where they had taken the ferry towards Nihon a day earlier.
The two rushed back to the house where they had stayed before.

The house was empty, Shin immediately went to get Smokey and the remainder of his belonging and when he and his Flying Fish were almost ready to continue their journey again, they had made it out of the door already.
A man yelled at them and Shin ordered Smokey to take off already as Tao Ran's spear came crashing down on Shin a second later, it was blocked by the Divine Dawn, which Shin had already taken back again and Shin's free left hand went to reach for the black guardless and unnamed katana as Linali yelled to stop them.

"Linali!, this is that bastard."Tao replied."He's the commander's rival, we should kill him before he becomes a thorn in the commander's eye."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 8, 2009)

Inside the Unicorn rainbow Seaking.

"Grrreat...Now we're stuck in here..."

"Raisususu...It doesn't matter that much now does it?"

Sakura clenches his fist

"Argh...Don't be so carefree!"

"Who the hell is there..." Said a voice from a far

"Someone is here?"
"That voice..."

"A...It's you..."

With lightning speed a blue light flashed forward stopped by the two katanas of Zorokiller

Sakura saw know it was a man, long hair and blue robes, holding a a Tsurugi tightly in one hand while holding a robotic arm in the back.

"It's you...Onigiri-man Zorokiller!"

"Moonwalker Zweihander!!"

Tsurugi held back and sat down on his knees depressed

"D-Damnit Onigiri...Not remembering my name..."

"Wow he takes it pretty harsh huh..."

"You...Your hair looks different...but if I'm not mistaken...Your Mercu--"

"Shut it!" Zorokiller interupted, Sakura looked confused

"I will be your opponent...Sanyouji Tsurugi..."

"Oh so you do remember...bastard..."

Zorokiller grins "How could I forget someone that pathetic..."

"Nice bluff..."

Zorokiller readied his two katanas

"Katsuobushi Giri!!" (skipjack tuna slash)

Zorokiller went for the crossed slash but saw that he hit nothing and Tsurugi was gone

From above Tsurugi leaped down, swallows started to surround him and suddenly the flock disassembled and Tsurugi was gone, all that remind was a white bright light

"Sol del Artificial...A blinding light..."

Zorokiller was blinded and from behind Tsurugi rushed towards him, Sakura saw this and readied his yoyos

"Don't you dare to interrupt kid or I'll cut you too!" Zorokiller yelled

Tsurugi went for a horizontal slash but Zorokiller impacted the attack by holding his katana behind him.
Zorokiller quickly turned around slashing from upward
"Shiozake Giri!!" (salted salmon slash)
Tsurugi quickly dodged by backstepping

Quickly a flock of swallows surrounded Zorokiller

Tsurugi snapped his fingers "Espercir!!" The swallows exploded sending the blinded Zorokiller backwards.

The commotion made the floor tremble, it wasn't a nice feeling a internal explosion for the Seaking.

Zorokiller tried to stand up stabbing his katana in the floor, or well the internal skin tissue of the Seaking, more trembling and Sakura lost balance, Hasashiburi the Yagara yelped in discomfort of the events.

Zorokiller wiped his eyes but saw Tsurugi standing before him holding his robotic arm before his eyes charging his beam.

"I guess this is it..."
"Zorokiller!!" Sakura yelled out
His eyes turned red and he began to shake, he made twitching motions with his neck.

From behind his back there sprew black wings and his arms reformed to black claws, the rest of his body also started to become pointy and smooth shiny black leather like, his eyes were now totally red and his head reshaped, his teeth were now full visible and pointy, a tail with a pointy end like a scorpion slapped down on.

"W-What the hell--"

Sakura hissed and on light speed jammed his claw through Tsurugi, blood spreaded out and he smacked him towards the ground.

Quickly he pulled him up again by piercing his tail through his chest and holding him up.

"S...Sakura...Stop that..."

"Ugh...Bastard...."
With every last strength Tsurugi has he pointed his arm towards Sakura

"Sol Rayo...!!!"

A large beam shot out hitting the demon head-on.

The blinding light reached through the whole inside of the Seaking.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 8, 2009)

He lands on the Infinite Injustice, bandaged and bruised, "Hey everyone, I'm finally back," He spots a few unfamiliar faces that are aboard the ship, "Who're these guys?" He asks looking over the Drunken Rum Pirates.

"I'm not sure, I believe they are stranded and wish to travel back down on our ship."

He looks around again, "And where's Shin?" Alph replied, explaining that."Shin left the crew, only for a while though, he had some business to attend in Nihon."

He spots Alph working on a large snail, "And what's that?""That, my draconian friend, is Escar."He patted the snail/workshop on the shell."A Zoan user like you, after a Snail Zoan Devil fruit was merged with it this mobile workshop became sentient, it currently holds a large number of dials."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 8, 2009)

-With Liz and Freddy-

The two were siting in the room where Kara lied unconscious, hoping she would wake-up. 

"What are you going to do when we get back down?" Liz asked Freddy.

"I don't know. I haven't been free in the longest time. Jimi mentioned to me that after this he'd go and get his old crew. I guess I'll do that. I always wanted to have my own crew. I'd be the captain. The 1st mate would be a guy with a mask-"

"I get it."

"How about you?"

"I don't know. I guess I'll stick around with Drunken Rum. My dream was ruined."

-On the same island, somewhere in the Grand Line, Blue Sea-

The man appeared at his house, far away from town, secluded. He opened his door. Nothing was in it. The floor was dirt and the walls were simply wood, "Just as I thought. They got my shit," He walked in the middle of the room and kicked a bunch of dirt to the side and there was a string, "Didn't find this eh?" He pulled the string and a trap door opened. He walked down and there was an extra set of clothes, a weapon, a recliner, and some beer. He got dressed, relaxed and had a beer.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 8, 2009)

"That, my draconian friend, is Escar."He patted the snail/workshop on the shell."A Zoan user like you, after a Snail Zoan Devil fruit was merged with it this mobile workshop became sentient, it currently holds a large number of dials."

Tatsu rubs his chin, "Dials eh?" He reaches into his bag and pulls out the two Blaze Dials, "While I was gone, I got these two Dials. They're supposed to be the most powerful Flame Dials here."

He hands them to Alph who examines them, "Hm, interesting. They definitely look different than any of the other Flame Dials that I have been working with." 

Tatsu shrugs and grips one of the Blaze Dials. He gives it a squeeze and it shoots a huge blast of flame out and into the sky, where Tatsu was pointing it, "Whoa! That Old Man wasn't kidding. I'll have to practice with these things first..."

"Could you try not to burn the ship down? Your little girlfriend may not appreciate it," Ray says from the crows nest, "When did he get there?" Annie asks, not noticing his arrival, "I've been here for a while, picked up a few dials and I've been incorporating them into new weapons."

"Hey, I'm here!" Raido shouts as he arrives on the ship via riding a cloud dial in, "Thanks for the flare show, it helped me find this place a whole lot easier." Alph looks curiously at the new arrival, "And who is this?" 

Tatsu goes to explain him but Raido beats him to it, "I'm Raido, Sky Rider extraordinaire!" Tatsu finishes explaining, "Yea, I agreed to take him back down with us but seems like we don't know how to do that exactly..."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 8, 2009)

The chase had went on for a couple of minutes and Anya was getting tired. Each man had spit up in three different area's, these would be one of the times Jesse was needed, "Fuck their going to get away!!" Anya yelled, then the light bulb went off in her head.

"_Huff huff_ finally got away from that bitch." he said, taking a rest and counting his money, 'Would I be that bitch you are talking about?", his other two little friends were beat up right behind Anya "*OH NO!!! HOW THE HELL DID YOU DO IT!!!*, "Thats not important, now its time to teach a lesson about stealing." Anya said cracking her knuckles. "*WAIT PLEASE STOP!!!!!*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 9, 2009)

With the little tree pirates-

"Let's get out of here." Jason laughs and rushes through the crowd of shocked knights and marines. "HAHAHA! THE RED MONKEY WILL NEVER BE CAPTURED BY THE LIKES OF YOU!" James cheers, following his captain. "Didn't we just RESCUE you from the likes of them." Belle sweatdrops. "S..SHUT UP!" James looks back. "DIE BASTARDS!" Bolt begins punching and kicking wildly. "DOREREREREREREREME!" Rex laughs, swinging his guitar without even looking at who he's hitting.

"MASKAKAKAKAKAKAKAKA!" Jason laughs, The crew makes it out of the front gate. The castle still exploding behind them. "We're going to get in so much trouble with the marines...." Belle sighs. *"Who cares!" *The rest of the crew shouts. "It's all part of being a pirate!" Jason smiles, The crew had never seen him this happy, Never seen his smile so big. He was enjoying himself, One hundred percent. There was nothing about this he didn't like. And if Jinta was here, He would have liked it even more.

At the Castle-

When the explosions ceased, The shocked knights and marines snapped out of it. "KING ISAKO!!!" They all rush in, clearing debri as fast as they can. everyone checks every room, under every pile of rubble, "There's no sign of the king!" A knight shouts, His face is worried, There was no sign of the king, Which means the king could be dead. 

"Guah!" A voice screams. "SIRE!" The knights rush towards the throne room. There is a small pile of rubble with a hand sticking out. "HOLD ON MY KING!" The knights shout, ripping the rubble off his body. "WHO DID THIS TO MY CASTLE!" Isako seems to be full of energy. "It... It was pirates sir!" The knights saluted. "I KNOW THAT!!! FIND OUT WHO THEY ARE AND BEHEAD THEM!!!!" "RIGHT AWAY SIR!!!!"


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 9, 2009)

-In the Castle-
"CLOSE THE GATES!"
"Now dat can't be good."
As the Little Tree Pirates rushed towards the gate, they could see it slowly closing.  As he was running, Bolt put his hand to his chin and pondered out loud for a moment. "You know, I've always wondered, why is it that these kinda gates always take forever to close?  One would think that a faster opening and closing gate would prove beneficial in times like-"
"JUST SHUT UP AND RUN!"
Everyone ran as fast as they could.  Jason put on a Speed Mask and ran ahead.
"See you guys on the outside!"  A trail of dust followed him and he made it past the gate.
"Now that just isn't fair!"  James transforms to Monkey Point and tries to run faster.
"Wait for me Jason~"  Eve's pace increased by such huge amount, it didn't even really seem human.  She, too, made it out.
"Here goes nothin'!"  Rex extends his hand and strings go flying out, wrapping around a tree outside.  He then goes flying forward.
"COME ON!"
Only Belle, James and Bolt were left inside.  The gate seemed about 3/4 closed at the time.  Bolt turned around and saw Belle was struggling to keep up.
"God dammit."
He slows down and has her run ahead of him.
"W-What are you doing."
"Saving your ass!"  He grabs her by the back of her collar and waist. 
She blushes and flails.  "PUT ME DOWN!  WHAT ARE YOU-"
"FASTBALL SPECIAL!"  He quickly begins spinning and hurls her forward as she screams while flying through the air.
He then began running again, beside James.  "Hey, wanna do that for me?"
"No."  He coldly responds.
Now, the gate is barely open.
"Alright, here we go."
"Slide!"
The two slide forward, as if there were a couple of baseball players stealing 2nd base.  And as the gate closed, they barely managed to-
BAM!
Get themselves stuck inside.
"Well.... shit."
"Dammit!  What can I do.  If only I could climb outta here like some sorta-"  He then looks at his furry hands and feet.  "Oh yeah."  He then begins to climb up, leaving Bolt behind. 
Bolt looks up and give him the finger.  "Dick move, Chimp!" 
"Don't worry."  he says as he makes his way above the wall.
Bolt turns around, his back towards the gate, and sees himself faced by dozens of knights and marines.  "Well, I've been meaning to get some exercise."   He begins cracking his knuckles and neck but then, an arrow from behind shoots his beanie off and impales itself into the ground.
"WHAT THE HE-"
"JUST GRAB THE THING!"
It was only at that moment that he realized that there was a string attached to the arrow.  He smirks and picks up his beanie and grabs the arrow.  He looks back at the knights and marines and places his beanie on his head.  "Well, I can't say it hasn't been fun."  He tugs the arrow twice, and with that signal, he gets quickly pulled up above the wall, landing on his head in front of the rest of the crew.
"....ow...."
"You deserved it after throwing me.  That frickin' hurt."
"....sorry...." he said as he rubbed the back of his head.

"OPEN THE GATE!"
As the gate opened, you could see the hundreds of feet of the waiting forces behind.
"You see.  With a faster opening and closing gate, you'd-"
*"LETS GO ALREADY!"*
"Alright!"
The crew then begins to run again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 9, 2009)

The Little Tree Pirates-

The crew run through the island and finally arrive at their boat, "Where's Jason!!!" Eve shouts drawing her spear and looking around. The sails on the boat suddenly drop and a Jason pops his head out, his speed mask breaking, "What?"

*"HOW MANY OF THOSE THINGS DO YOU HAVE!"* The crew all leap on the boat and start helping to get it sailing ready, "Lets get out of here!" The rest of the crew nod in agreement as Rex mans the helm and they ship out.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 9, 2009)

With the little tree pirates- 

"Ah. Now we're finally done with north blue." Jason stretches. "Seems like we've been here for ages." He looks around at the sea and takes a deep breath. 'Soon we'll be in the grand line." He smiled to himself. "I'll prove myself to be better then your crew ever was jinta. I'll top everything you guys did." He adjusts his hat and walks towards Rex at helm. "Keep it steady, Head for reverse mountain and break through into the grandline!"

They all smile and cheer. "It's nice to take a break, even for a few minutes." Belle lets out a sigh and lays down on a lounge chair. "I agree." Eve lays next to her and lets out a content sigh. "It' be a nice day to have a drink." He lets out a laugh. "I won't get captured again." James thinks to himself, using his tail to preform pull ups.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 9, 2009)

A storm picks up and starts to smack the Little Tree Pirate's unnamed ship around, "Keep it steady!" Rex fights to control the ship, "So much for that relaxation!"  Belle says as she is knocked out of her chair.

"There it is, Reverse Mountain!" They crew all gawk at the sight, all except for Bolt and James, "Eh, doesn't seem that impressive." "Been there, done that, at least I think." "Enough talk! Get the ship ready to climb that thing!"

The crew moves into action. BAM! The sails are set, TURN! the ship is now facing the mountain. Rex holds the ship as they get closer and closer until finally, "Whoosh!" "Don't make sound effects for us!" Belle smacks him over the head. Whoosh! They are picked up by the current and are sent flying up the mountain.

"Grand Line here we come!" Jason shouts as they make the turn at the top of the mountain, land it, and start shooting down, "Whoo hoo!!! The Great Red Monkey can ride up and down mountains as he pleases! Hear me Grand Line!!!" 

After what has felt like an eternity in the North Blue, the Little Tree Pirates fly down the mountain, each with determined faces on, as they approach the entrance of the Grand Line. SPLASH!!! They have arrived.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 9, 2009)

-On another island, Grand Line, Blue Sea-

He sat with the orchestra playing his music gracefully. Tears went down the audience's eyes. Now it was time for his solo. It was so beautiful even a robot would have shed a tear. He gracefully stood and bowed then sat back down.

Later, after the performance was over the man walked down the street and headed home. He sighed. He missed the old excitement in his life. The most excitement he had in a very long time was an attempted mugging. He beat the muggers so bad every soul in the town was afraid to fight with him. Not tonight however. Tonight some new low lives in town though he'd be easy prey. There were 4 people who rushed at him with knives. He beat them before they knew what happened. He sighed again. He itched for a real challenge.

He finally made his way home and there was a surprise waiting for him inside. There awas a masked man sitting down in a chair.

"I heard they tried to kill you last week." The first man smiled.

"Yeah. They did. But I ain't ready to die yet." The masked man said. Let's call him "B".

"I hear that. So, what brings you here?"

"I've been thinkin'. I've been itchin' for one last gig. SO I'm tryin' to get everyone back together." The first man, lets call him "H" for now, eyebrows almost shot up off his forehead.

"Really!"

"Yeah, I was hopin' he'd come back but I guess not. SO now I'm runnin' the show."

"I'm behind you 120%" The two shook hands.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

With the Nonki-


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6PP-6hknD0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




"SLICING DROP KICK!" Hana unleashed a slice through the ground. Her two opponent's jumped left and right away from the attack. "I'm Handerz." The man raised a pistol into the air. "I'm Jenkins." the second man raises his arm. "Let's go!" The both shout, Handerz fires a blast of air out of his pistol. Behind it, A ball of fire from Jenkin's palm. The two balls combine and form a massive fire ball.

"SLICING PALM!" Hana shouts, Cutting the ball in half. "Slice slice fruit." Hana blows on her palm. "My fruit allows me to fire balls of fire." Jenkins smirked. "My pistol ate a fruit allowing it to fire balls of wind." the three smirk. "so this  is a battle of fruits!" Jenkins and Handerz raise their weapons "But two against one, make's it impossible for you to win!"

With the Little Tree pirates-

"Ah, the grandline." Jason smiles, taking in a large breath. "But.. Now what do we do." He rubs his chin. "Ah?" An old man with what looked like flowers for hair looks down at the ship. "You three seem familiar." He looks at James, Bolt and Belle. "Did i beat you up in a past life-" WHAM! Something hit's his face. "WE DON'T CARE!" They shout. "Fine, Then i'm not telling you how to get around the grandline."

Jason blinks. "I guess you use this?" He holds up a watch like device, with a compass ontop. "HOW DID YOU GET THAT!?" the man shouts. "It fell out of your pocket." He blinks. "g..Give it back!" Jason shakes his head. "No." "Then stay there! I'm coming to get it!" Jason quickly rushes off. "ONWARD TO ADVENTURE!" He shouts, Turing the helm for no real reason.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 10, 2009)

With Shin VS Tao Ren

Shin didn't bother to wait for explanations, this pretty much confirmed that that noble guy before had been right about these guys belonging to his rivals faction. Whoever this rival was, and what exactly this all meant wasn't clear to Shin but this wasn't the time for it.He gripped the Demo-Nisshu Dusk and upon drawing the blade he immediately aimed a slash for Tao Ren's middle.

The blade was blocked by his opponent's spear and as Shin's Divine Dawn went in for a follow up attack this was blocked as well as Tao spun his spear around.
Meanwhile Jubi pulled up her sleeves, revealing two golden bracelets with a rough almost sandpaper like texture.Then she reached inside her kimono and pulled out several firecrackers."Omisoka: Cherry Bomb display!"with the fuses between her fingers she rubbed them against the bracelet on the other arm and she threw the six cherry bomb like bombs in the direction of Shin but before they could hit their target Linali had kicked them all out of the way and they harmlessly exploded away from any target with a Paf nois.

"Linali, what the hell?"An outraged Jubi-lee asked her cousin, Linali with."I don't care just let him go.....I like him, I mean he's a good guy and we owe him since I would have never been able to gain the information we were looking for without him."The cousins stopped fighting after this, though Shin and Tao Ren didn't stop.

No matter what Linali and even Jubi yelled at them in order to get them to stop, the two continued with Shin on the losing side.He was still drowzy after that butterfly thing and injured from his battle with Gyro.Though not to put Tao down, he was a powerful fighter and perhaps even stronger then Shin in his prime.

"Vorpal Dance!"The spear user yelled out before unleashing a flurry of thrusts, though Shin could block most the attacks eventually both his swords were knocked out of his hands and the spear stabbed him several times before he was knocked down.

"Shin!"Linali yelled out but before she could go help him she was restrained by her cousin."It's better this way Linali, you know what the commander would do to you if he heard you helped Shin."Tao slowly walked over to Shin, almost because it was more dramatic that way and when he stood above Shin he brought his spear down intending to finish him off.

Shin opened his eyes at the last moment, a powerful killing intent was released and with a single hand he caught the spear and kept Tao from moving it.Shin's skin had taken on a deep red color and from where he had been injured before sizzling sounds could be heard as if they blood was being boiled and his wounds cauterized.

"I can't die here."He simply said he pushed the spear and it's owner away, sending them both flying high in the air.Shin raised his legs in the air and jumped back on his feet, ninja style and with seemingly great ease he grabbed the sheathed nodachi with both hands and unsheathed it.

As Tao landed and attempted to launch another Vorpal Dance he was caught off guard by the speed of Shin's next attack."Natsu Kaigan!: Bakudan!"With a speed that was beyond Tao he appeared in front of the spear user and as Tao jumped back and attempted to block with the spear while doing so Shin brought the Nodachi down with a two handed overhead slash.The blade had caught an fire, an illusionary one but still it looked impressive and it slashed trough the spear as if it was a toothpick.

Tao had managed to evade the blade but when the nodachi crashed into the ground it exploded upon contact and burning hot rock fragments smashed into Tao before a plume of smoke hid them both from view. Jubi rushed to help Tao and Linali was released.The amazed Linali made her way over to the Divine Dawn and Demo-Nisshu Dusk, to pick them up for Shin.

Shin eventually came back into view, no longer in the Solar Surge mode anymore and Shin made his way over to Linali, both of them running towards the coast and she handed him his swords mid-run."I'm sorr...."She attempted to apologize but was cut off by Shin."It's okay, you're helping me now and it seems this whole game thing with the rivals and stuff is quite a big deal."

"Anyways I'd better leave before I have to fight you and your cousin as well so thanks for the help and everything, I would say that I would hope to meet you again sometime but it seems that it'll be as opponents so have a good life."Shin jumped in the air, landing in the saddle on Smokey's back and the two took off.

"I need to get patched up first so try that island there in the distance, I'll contact Alph there."What Shin couldn't see was that that there was a thin glowing purple line around his pupils.The image of a butterfly flashed from his pupil for a second, then that and the line disappeared as if it never happened.

With The Black King.

The man was sitting leisurely in his seat again, a pipe in his mouth and a glass of scotch in the other.His eyes were closed and he opened them moments after those lines and the butterflies manifested in Shin's eyes.
"It's magnificent, the AmatsuKaigan user will be sure to get me the win."
A few soconds later a ringing Den Den Mushi was presented to him on a satin cushion, this too was presented on the back on a female slave.

"Ah if it isn't my dearest Black Queen, how are you?"The other voice rolled her eyes and decided not to even bother to ask how he did that, he always knew it was her calling when she did."I take it you heard about my Knight's succes?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

"Alright the grandline!" Jason cheers, the crew bolted away from the old man quick as they could. "But how exactly do we find our way around here? We don't have a map." Belle comments. "Simple." Jason holds up the log pose. "We use this." He points to it. "See, It's pointing to somewhere. So we just go there." He turns around pleased with himself.

"So... We're just going to blindly follow that thing." Belle blinks. "Yes. Yes we are." He responds. "Now then... ONWARD!!!" Jason seemed overjoyed, happier now then ever. Something inside him kept telling him, Go! Go forward! Keep moving and never stop! "He's so happy." Eve giggles. "I wonder, How he does it." she smiles at Jason. "I don't know." Belle sighs and sits down.

Somewhere else in the grandline... somewhere close by-

"OOH!!!" A monkey screams and rushes through the woods. the monkey wears a blue vest and black pants. "Damn gunner monkies!" A man wearing all white with slicked back brown hair groans. "OOH!!" the monkey turns around and raises a pistol. "OH hell no!" the man in white quickly draws a bow and fires. "Explosive arrow." BOOM!!!!

The monkey is engulfed in a ball of fire. "OOh.." THUD! It hits the ground. "Now then. Stop stealing my bananas." The man comments, taking a now blackend banana from the monkey. the man peels off the skin, revealing a perfeclty fine banna underneath. "It's not nice to steal you know." He takes a bite out of the banana. without ever removing his mask.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 10, 2009)

On the Little Tree Pirate's ship-

James sits with his legs crossed, his face covered in red paint and a proud look on his face, "Oi mate, what's with the paint?" Rex questions from the helm, "Oh, just the Great Red Monkey's name being spread even further." The crew looks at him curiously.

Back at the Grand Line side of Reverse Mountain-

A large whale surfaces from under water and gives the old man a curious look, "Ah, these damn rookies don't know what they're doin!" He kicks some dirt. His eyes then grow wide as he spots something, "Laboon! What the hell is that!" 

He points his finger to a Red monkey's face with a tail swinging behind it on the side of the whale's head. The whale's eyes grow wide as well as he spots the marking, "When did those bastards do that! You didn't even surface when they were here!!!"

Back with the Little Tree Pirates-

"Heheh..."   James laughs maniacally to himself, "So where are we going next Captain?" Thud! Their ship smacks into land, "Looks like we're here." He says looking at the Log, "Guess islands are closer together here than in the north blue." The others form a line behind her and nod their heads in unison with their arms crossed.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

"I wonder what this place is called." Jason stands on the sand rubbing his chin. "Wyrmm kingdom." A man comments. "Eh?" Jason turns around to see a man dressed in all white. "Uh Hi." He blinks. "Hello, The names Kama! And I'm a ninja!" he points a thumb as himself, proudly. "Well i'm a pirate." Bolt jumps down and grins. "You am full of yourself." Kama adds. "S..SHUT UP!" Bolt shouts at him.

"OI! YOU WANNA FIGHT!?" Kama leans forward. "BRING IT NINJA BOY!" Bolt's forehead connects with Kama's and they release an electric aura. "Hey, Stop fighting." Jason walks off after saying that. "OI! DON'T GO IN THERE! THERE'S GUNNER MONKEY'S THERE!" "RAAT!""Sparky!" Jason smiles. "I almost forgot you." The bird lands on his hat. "Let's go little birdie."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 10, 2009)

"HEY! I wana' fight too!" James shouts, angered that he was left out of the skirmish and reaching for his blades until he hears a gun shot. Boom! He turns and looks at where it came from. There are a group of monkeys with guns jumping up and down.

James looks at them with an outraged face, "You little...I'M THE ONLY MONKEY AROUND HERE!!!" He shouts transforming into Monkey Point and charging at the monkeys head on.

They look at each other and shoot off into the woods, James follows right behind them, "Hey! Didn't you just get captured!!!" She facepalms, "What's the point...I'm surrounded by idiots." She looks around at the direction that Jason walked off in, Bolt and the Kama butting heads, and James who chasing monkeys through the woods.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

"Ah?" Kama suddenly stopped. "I heard gunshots." He looks around. "Yeah.. that happened like two minutes ago." Belle facepalmed. "d..Did a group of monkey's come through here!?" Belle just nodded. "CRAP!" Kama rushed off into the woods. "H..HEY! GET BACK HERE!" Bolt rushed off behind him. "Great, Now i'm alone." Belle sighs. "I'm still here." Eve comments, waving slightly.

With Jason-

He walks through the woods, just looking around. "So this is an island of the grandline hmm?" He rubs his chin. After a while of walking, he found himself infront of a massive mountain. "How did we not notice this." He thought to himself. "OI! IDIOT! GET TO COVER QUICK!" A man shouts from under a rock. "Eh? why?"

BOOM!!! A massive gunshot echoes through the woods. "THAT'S WHY!" The man drops down and the rock covers where he had been. "Ara, Ara." A voice speaks out. "what's going on here?" A gorilla walks out of the forest, wearing a leather jacket and pants. Slung over his shoulder is a massive riffle. 

Jason just blinked. "Oi! Don't you know who i am!?" the gorrilla pounded his chest. "I'M KRONG! ONE OF THE FOUR GENERALS!" Jason nodded. "Ok, So?" He asked. "S...SO!? SO THAT MEANS YOU SHOULD LISTEN TO ME!!! He growls. "Why?" Jason tilts his head and pouts. "CAUSE THE GUNNER MONKEY'S RULE THIS ISLAND!!" He shouts. "But... a gorilla is not a monkey." Jason blinks.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 10, 2009)

Sakura opened his eyes...He saw a bright blue sky

("Is this Heaven...? Or...?")

He sat right up, before him he saw Zorokiller polishing his katanas.
He noticed Sakura being awake

"Your awake huh...Good..." Zorokiller said in a calm tone

"Your okay...? What happened to the enemy?"

Zorokiller pointed towards the back of Sakura, Sakura looked behind him, he saw a giant mountain but, what was before it was even more astonishing, a cut-open Seaking, with a massive hole in his body. 
Before it lay a man wrapped in bandages

"That's--...You did that?"

Zorokiller shakes his head

"No...Someone else did..."
"T-There was someone else?" 
"Yeah...He knocked you out...First...Then turned his eyes on that guy...But he'll manage."

There was a short moment of silence, Sakura stood up

"Even compensonate about your enemies huh? Where are we anyway?" 

From below the sea a giant whale came above water.
A man came out of his blowhole

"You sure messed up this play Onigiri man..."
"Oi~Old man...How have you been."
"Your not with your crew anymore? You hear that Laboon...Another crew not making it in the Grand Line."

"...It's not like that Crocus-san...I don't know what happened to them...I found myself back again in the east blue somehow..."

Crocus threw a Log Pose to him

"I know you aren't fit for the job of holding that, but maybe the kid has somewhat of a ambition of sailing."

Sakura walked over to Zorokiller and received the log pose from him

"So that probably means we're at the entrance of the Grand Line huh? Just follow the needle...My grandpa told me that." 

"Kiiii~" 

From lower down Hasashiburi yelped with the tiny ship with a small house on it attached to him as usual.

"It's best you leave the small Yagara here...Yagaras aren't to be used in the rough sea, especially not in the Grand Line..." Crocus said

Sakura nods

"Hasashiburi...I think that's for the best...You agree?"

Hasashiburi yelped agreedingly




Somewhat later Zorokiller and Sakura where on board the tiny ship, Zorokiller came out of the little house cabin and readied the mast

"Your sure you take that guy with us?"

Zorokiller nods

"Problem is this tiny ship...It can never hold a crew..."

"That's true...It was made for one person specifially...And Hasashiburi was the main source of power behind it."

"Well we can still use the little mast, plus I got some tricks on my sleeves."

Zorokiller pulled out his two katanas and sat down at the back of the ship, held his hands together and held the two swords pointing outward.

"Katsuobushi shuishin!!" (skipjack tuna propulsion)

He quickly spun around his katanas shooting the ship forward with high speed.

"Ok!! Let's go toward wherever the Log Pose will take us!"

And so the NASP set sail towards their next destination.

From a far Hasashiburi yelped his goodbye to them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 10, 2009)

James swung through the trees chasing after the monkeys, "General! General!" One shouts until they finally reached a temple deep in the woods. They climb up the steps, avoiding the banana peels as they make their way to the top, "General! There's some crazy guy chasing us!" 

James stands at the top of the temple, arms crossed, and the monkeys scatter as they spot him, "How the hell are you talking...?" He questions the monkey that ran away, "Yes, many of us have learned to speak english, a voice comes from the shadow of the temple room.

"Who're you!" The creature stands up and into the light, it is a large monkey with five guns strapped to his chest, "I'm Gunther, one of the Four Generals of the Gunner Monkeys." He draws a gun and aims it at James. A banana shoots out and lands in his hand, "Banana?"

"James crushes it and drops it on the floor, "I hate bananas..." Gunther looked confused, "But you're the Red "Monkey" Correct?" James draws his sword, "THE RED MONKEY EATS WHAT HE WANTS!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 10, 2009)

With Kama and Bolt-

"Huh? Where are we?" Bolt looked around. "The forest." Kama comments. "...... I know that." Bolt responds. "then why'd you ask." Kama adds. "DO YOU WANT ME TO KILL YOU!?" Bolt shouts. "BRING IT ON!!" Kama and Bolt but heads once more. "Oooh! oohoohoohooho!" A voice laughs. "That's funny." the two turn their heads and see a bright orange orangutan eating a bannana, He wears a cowboy hat, boots, blue jeans and a vest. with two pistols resting on his hip. 

"I'm Colt!" he smiles. "A general of the gunner monkies." He begins picking his nose. "We run this island. So get out of here humans." The orangutan's eyes suddenly shot open. "Oh? If it isn't the man who protects his island." Colt raises his pistol. "I heard whatcha did to my soldier. I'm none to pleased bou it!" Kama's eyes narrow. "BRING IT ON!" He shouts. "count me in." Bolt grins.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 11, 2009)

With Shin on StopAndGo Island

He had arrived on the island, it was a small island so he probably wouldn't have to worry about marines.It seemed to be mostly used for farming, a small port with it's own seedy bar and a few hotels were present.Like Chubu island this was probably an island that allowed people intending to go Nihon catch a ferry.Though this all didn't interest the currently bleeding Shin at the moment, he was heading for the building with cross on a sign in front of it below that was one with a snake around a staff, or if had known, a rod since it was the Rod of Asclepius.

He wasn't badly injured but riding around like this was sure to get him killed and so he entered the small hospital, giving the receptionist nearly an heartattack.Whether it was Shin's appearance or pirate-ness......Well he wasn't sure what it was that scared her but also this didn't interest him."You may have guessed already but I need a doctor and.....Could you come out from under there."A little annoyed he lost control of his strength, ripping a portion of the counter he was gripping and revealing the receptionist that had been hiding under it.

_"Oi, what the hell is going on there Penny?"_A short and completely bald man, save for that coming out of his ear and disturbingly enough it was braided......After shuddering visibly and making sure to look away Shin followed the doctor to the back where the man got to work and started stitching, bandaging Shin up before subjugating him to a complete medical check up.The look on the man's face when he learned Shin didn't have a Belli on him.

Shin had gotten a weird feeling earlier, his gut informing him of something but like always not that helpful since it didn't say what and he had to think back on that feeling when he ran into the receptionist who had been rocking back and forth in her seat with a Mushi on her lap but stopped and attempted to be convincingly nice to Shin on his way out.....There was something fishy about her and when he approached the area where he had left Smokey he thought he realized what had been going on.

Three men had surrounded Smokey, all of them riding some kind of animal.The one facing away from him,coincidently the most buff one, was sitting on a squid of some kind and like the other animal here it had a sattle on.Two fishing rods were strapped to the back of that person and a tacklebox like utilitybelt on the waist.

The other a cowboy was sitting on a horse, fittingly he had two revolves in the holster he was wearing and on top of his head was a cowboy hat riddled with bullet holes.The horse was weird though, it was constantly....Well he wasn't sure how to describe it other then jogging in placce.

Finally the third, he was wearing a blue outfit with short pants a cap and a brown leather bag (Mailman's outfit) and he was sitting on top of a giant Pelican.A shotgun was strapped to his back.

"You guys sure are some weird ass bounty hunter."they only noticed Shin just now, they didn't really seem that dangerous honestly."Shin!"The buff man turned around, revealing it was no buff man at all but instead a female with Nihon features."Minikui......Eh I mean Minoko-eh.....Chan.....Yuk."Do he was nearly belching as he remembered her she didn't seem to noticed and worked and arm around his neck and lifted him off the ground.

A struggling Shin was creeped out by seeing her but now he was seriously considering suicide as he was feeling a rather sweaty skin and quite an amount of pit hair rubbing against his neck.*"The three of us were wondering who was it was, the owner of this Flying Fish and fellow manly rider of the seas, and it turned out to be little Shin....Hey guys, do you know I used to have a crush on Shin here ahhh good times."*

Shin had wriggled free and went to wash himself with seawater while the two men replied.The cowboy seemed jealous though didn't want to show it.....As unbelievable as that seemed and attempted to play it off and act cool.With his revolver he attempted to tip his head but it went off made fresh bullet hole in the hat as the cowboy quickly fiddled with the gun's safety.

The mailman was clutching his heart, also jealous and said."How lucky you must be Shin-senpai to have had the love of such a magnificent sun shine upon you."Shin couldn't decide upon puking or laughing after hearing that and so just decided to get the hell away from here."Look at the time, I have to go."He didn't even bother to look at a non existent watch though another warning given by his instinct made him turn around to see a marine ship arrive.

"Ah that makes sense."It seemed that dear Penny had called the marines."Just hide and I'll take care of this."They didn't listen though and excitedly grabbed their weapons.*"Manly charge!"*Minoko yelled, making Shin wonder if she realized that she was actually a woman....As much as her appearance contradicted that.

The other two followed her example and went after her.Shin jumped on Smokey and caught up with them.*"Ah my manly manners, I nearly forgot about them.*"She pointed at the cowboy who was riding a horse......Over sea, the horse seemed to be actually stepping on air itself."*That's Unlucky Luke, the fastest gunner ever from Dustball island, the man can shoot faster then his own shadow and currently holds seventeen world records."*


"World record of fast shooting or something?"Shin was staring at the man, the man seemed more likely to shoot himself an opponent.*"No, no, the records for shooting yourself, shooting yourself in the ass, shooting...."*"I get it!"*"Alright, and that's his horse Moonwalker, it ate the Walk Walk fruit and can run everywhere, on anything, all the time, it never has to stop walkig, running, prancing...."*Shin's angry glare made her move on.

*
"That's Newman, The mailman and he's known for the fact that he always managed to deliver exactly 30% of his mail."*At this point Shin had stopped bothering to roll his eyes, he was afraid he would get dizzy otherwise with the amount of eyeroll worthy things being said here.*"He's riding Gobbles, the mail pelican that can swallow exactly 367 letters, 18 catalogs and a phonebook."*Shin didn't bother to ask what a phonebook was and had to keep himself from jumping off Smokey.*"And this is GarrrrrrrHeIsSoManly, my balloon squid which is a crossbred of a White sea Squid and a Blue sea Squid."*The squid seemed normal enough, it was moving in a manner similar to a squid underwater but seemingly this one's body was light enough to float in the air.

"GarrrrrrrrrrrrrrHeIsSoManly?"Shin asked, only to be corrected with.*"No it's seven R's, It's....."*"Thank god, Cannonfire."This was the first time he actually welcomed enemy cannon fire and as Shin reached to grab his blades gunfire was heard , all the cannon balls exploded mid air and at the final one gunshot he heard."Ah, not the ass again."*"Good job Luke, you broke your own record."*A celebratory cheer later and they all had reached the deck of the ship.

Shin and the overweighted mailman jumped down on deck and as Shin started cutting down Marines, Newman went Rambo on the marines.He wasn't really that fast but could roll his round body like no other and if the human shaped bowling ball in blue shorts wasn't enough to send the marines for the hills his Shotgun did the trick.Those that remained were hooked and launched trough the air by Minoko.

It didn't take long for the four to finish up, Shin eventually learning that the marines had been patrolling the area for the Smokin' Samurai and had responded to the 160th possible sighting of the day in the vicinity after Penny had contacted the authorities.

*"You should totally be our leader Shin, the Flying Fish riders sound like an awesome name." *Shin replied dryly with."I think that's taken already and you guys don....Nevermind, I gotta go but you know what...I'll send you a letter the first chance I get so that we can talk about that gang thing."They were all excited and Shin made sure he got the hell away from them as fast as he could.

He knew Minoko well enough to know that she would buy that line and that she would only give up if he supposedly agreed on it."Time to call the crew I guess."He picked up the Den Den Mushi."Ten four, 1-8-7, come in dispatch...."He was spouting various things even he didn't know what they meant."This is Shin, is anybody there?"The Mushi inside Escar popped out and repeated Shin's words, as Shin waited for the first person to hear it to pick up.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 11, 2009)

-With Belle and Eve-

*sigh*  Belle walked over towards a large stone and sits on it and puts her hands on her chin.  "Sometimes, I don't even know why I bother..."
Eve stood there looking out towards the forest surrounding them.  "You sure you don't know?" she says as she turns her head towards Belle.
"What are you talking about?"
"I think you know who I'm talking about."  She turns back towards the jungle, keeping an eye out.  "There is no point in hiding it.  I know how you feel as well."
Belle's eyes shift to the side.  "Whatever, those guys are a bunch of idiots.  As if-"  At that moment, a banana peel splats onto her face and slowly slides down, falling to the floor.  "Alright!  I'm sorry!  I didn't mean to insult Jason.  I was just-"
Eve turns around, slightly confused.  "What are you talking about?
"The banana peel of course, duh."
"How dare you accuse me of throwing such a thing at you, you worthless pile of trash."
"Wait... if you didn't throw it, then who did?..."

A loud chuckle could be heard in the jungle.  You could hear the trees rustling as the laughter seemed to be spinning around them.
"We aren't alone."

-With Bolt and Kama-
Kama dips down and does a bushing kick, tripping Bolt over.  
"OUFF!"
Kama stands up and points at Bolt.  "Stay out of this."
Bolt glares back at him and sits up.  "Make me."
"Don't interfere.  You'll only piss me off."
"More reason to get involved."
Kama stomps over towards him.  "OH YEA?"
Bolt stomps over towards him and they but heads.  "YEA!"
Colt, confused, tries to get a word in.  "Hey guys, shouldn't you be-"
Bolt and Kama simultaneously turn towards the Orangutan.  *"STAY OUT OF IT!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

"GRRR YOU BASTARD!!!!" Krong lowered his rifle and pointed towards Jason. "NO NEED TO AIM!!!" He laughed, BOOM!!! the rifle's sound is reminiscent of a cannon firing. The baseball sizes bullet soars towards Jason. "RAAT!" the shock birde cries out, flying into the air. "hmm?" Jason looks up. His hat has a large hole in it. "Ah, I missed." Krong comments. 

"My... Hat." He let's out a sigh and throws it to the ground. "I'll have to repair it later." He looks up at the gorrilla. "With your fur." "KONGONGONGONGONG!" the gorrila laughs. "YOU THINK-" WHAM! Jason knocked the massive being backward. "EH!?" Krong gets up, "W..What happened to your face!?" he shouts. Jason's head now resembles a bear. "Let's go." he cracks his knuckles.

With Bolt/Kama-

"So. Due to your own needs as glory hogs, you attempt to over step eachother. Even though you've never met before." Colt comments. Bolt and Kama lay on beds made out of leaves. Colt is now wearing a fake grey beard and glasses. "I see. That' makes complete sense." Kama comments. "Yes! ofcourse!" Bolt adds. "It's good that- OOF!" Two fists slam into the orgutan's face.
*
"LIKE HELL THAT WOULD WORK DUMBASS!!!" *The two shout. "OOH! I WAS TRYING TO HELP! BUT SO BE IT!" He draws his pistols. "Just step back and let a REAL warrior handle this." Bolt steps ahead of Kama. "Oh? How about we make a little wager, First one to beat the monkey is the most awesome warrior in existence." Bolt smirks. "It's a bet!" they shake  hands and turn to the gunner monkey. "THE HELL KINDA BET IS THAT!?" He shouts.

With Eve and Belle-

from the woods ermerges a tiny spider monkey. "HAHAHAHA!" He wears a small pair of light brown shorts and tanktop. He carries two pistols in his hands and one held by his tail. "Awww~" Belle comments. "He's so cute~" BLAP! A banna peel hits her face. "I'M NOT CUTE!!! I'M ONE OF THE FOR GENERALS!!!" He shouts. "You are kind of cute." Eve comments. BANG! A bullet whizes past her cheek.

"I'M SO SICK OF BEING CALLED CUTE!!!!" The monkey shouts. "then, I guess we'll just have to make you not so cute." Eve raises her sword. "I agree." Belle, obviously pissed off, raises her bow and prepares and arrow. "OOH!? YOU THINK YOU HUMANS ARE A MATCH OF THE GUNNER MONKEY!?" He laughs. "LET' ME SHOW YOU THE CAP BETWEEN US!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 11, 2009)

James vs Gunther-

The Red Monkey rushes straight at his opponent, as usual, but Gunther does a flip over the back of his chair and aims his gun right for the rushing pirate, "Since you don't like bananas, maybe lead will taste better." He fires off three shots, all of which James dodges easily.

Gunther continues to back up, keeping distance between the two, "Not bad, not bad, lets see how you deal with two guns being fired at you." He draws another pistol and begins to fire off shots, "Hah! This is child's play!"  He says zig zagging to avoid the attacks.

"Fine, have it your way." He reaches into his back pocket (Heh...monkeys in pants), "Die!!!" James gets right in front of the General but he side steps his attack and drops a banana peel in his place, "What!" He steps right on it and begins to slide across the temple floor.

"Oldest trick in the book, MONGUNMONGUNMONGUN!!!" He laughs as James falls off the side of the tall temple, "Well he's finished." he starts to walk back to his chair, "WHO'S FINISHED!" James has two of his swords stabbed into the sides of the temples and begins to make his way back up to the battle field, "It's not over yet!"


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 11, 2009)

-With Drunken Rum-

Everything was settled. The doctor checked-up on Kara, saying she was going to wake-up and they told the Drunken Rum Pirates of a knock-down stream near by. The Drunken Rum pirates found it and they were finally back on the blue sea.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Sakura's stomache made noise, it's been a long time since he eaten even a bit of food.

"Hmm...Let' see...What did Zorokiller buy..."

From inside the cabin large shouting suddenly was heared

"Stop making such noise, I can't sleep like that..."

Sakura kicked the door open and in one smooth move gave a flying kick to Zorokiller

"First of all, you were suppossed to be steering, and second of all...What's up with the onigiri?! It's the only thing we have!!"

Zorokiller shakes his head

"No, no...We got orange juice as well, cuz you know, it makes my rice feel soggy and--"
Sakura gave a full-powered pound on his onigiri shaped head

"You, are a moron that's for sure."

Zorokiller grunted and shrug it off, not caring.

"But are we on course?"

"Ofcourse...I've been following the red part of the needle the entire time...After ofcourse you told me not to follow the sun."

Sakura facepalmed, he didn't even have the the will in him to hit Zorokiller again, knowing that he won't accidently create more braincells in the process of doing so.

"The red part...is the back of the needle..."
"Oi~Don't bother me with those boring needle explanations, I did my job...~zzz" falling immediatly asleep after saying that

Suddenly Sakura saw a island in the distance

"Ah good...A island...Might as well go ashore there"

Quietly steering the rudder, Hasashiburi was no longer with him...the dummy onigiriman was once again asleep...and there was a dangerous wounded man inside the little house cabin...
What fine companionship he had he thought to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 11, 2009)

"So how are we going to get back down?" Annie asks the rest of her crew uncertainly. 

Marcks reaches into his pants pocket and pulls out a squid, "I found this flying Squid. One of the locals said that we can use it to ride us down."

"Oh ok that makes sense," shrugs Annie then she does a double take, "Wait...why is there a Squid in your pants?" 

_The Infinite Injustice_ sails away and everyone in the crew waves happily towards the Sky Islanders who have gathered at the beach, "Goodbye Blue Sea heathens!" exclaim the cheerful Sky natives. 

Ten minutes later The Infinite floats down to a landing somewhere in the Grand Line and the flying Squid wanders back up into the sky. 

"That was the greatest adventure ever!" Jessie exclaims happily.

Annie yawns, "I'm going to sleep..."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

somewhere in the mountains-

"SIR!!! THE GENERALS ARE FIGHTING!" A monkey rushes up to a large throne. "Ah?" A gray paw reaches out and grabs a branch. "And what, Do you want me to do about it?" The voice asks. "W..Well... you.. you are the king of the gunner monkey's sir!" The monkey bows. "Yes. I am. But the Generals can handle themselves, Can't they?" He asks.

"Uhh... Y..Yes?" The monkey gulps. "Then why." CRUNCH! "Did you come to me?" gulp. The king swallows his food. "W..Well.. It's just... well..." The monkey looked nervous. "Oi. Speak up." The king demands. "I JUST THOUGHT THE KING WOULD WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THE GENERALS FIGHTING!!!" The monkey shouts. "Take him away." 

"SIR!" Two gorrilla's nod and pick up the monkey. "NO!! KING!!!" The monkey screams while being taken away. "Stupid monkey." a small fuzzy Koala sits on a large throne. He wears a crown and a kings outfit. King of the Gunner Monkey's. Kyle Kaola.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 11, 2009)

-With Bolt and Kama-

Kama took out this weapon that Bolt had never seen before.  It was a sickle with a long chain and weight attached to it.  He then jumped up and threw the weight towards the orangutan in the tree.
"You're going down!"
The primate jumps up just before the weight rips through the branch, sending splinters everywhere.
_"That was close,"_ he thought to himself mid-air.
Then, Bolt jumps up into the air, and performs a second jump by bouncing off of Kama's head, sending him straight into the ground with a loud thump.
As the dirt cloud disappeared, Kama shook his fist in the air.  "Bastard!"
Bolt replied by shooting up his middle finger and grinning.  "May the best man win," he chuckles to himself.  He then turns his attention towards the monkey, still in midair.  "Wallflower Whip!"
He performs a round house kick that Colt dodges by contorting his body back.  As he saw Bolt's foot pass him, he noticed the blade sticking out of the shoe.
_"That was REALLY close,_ he thought to himself.
Then, a chain wraps around Bolt's extended leg.
"What the fu-"
With a mighty tug, Kama then pulls Bolt down into the ground as well, creating another crater as Kama begins jumping up the tree branches.
As the dirt cloud disappeared, Bolt shook his fist in the air.  "Bastard!"
Kama replied by shooting up his middle finger and grinning.  "May the best man win," he chuckles to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 11, 2009)

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice*_
After a successful mission on Banaro Island the Marines of Taskforce Absolute Justice had earned themselves a welcome vacation...

"BAH! I hate vacations!" Garrick mumbles while sitting in his office, "Evil is never on vacation so why should we be?!" 

"I totally agree sir," nods Clemens sincerely as she dictates Garrick's oral report. 

_Sometime later...._
Clemens lays on a lounge chair on the top deck in a discreet corner of _The Dark Justice_. She wears a yellow bikini with pink polka dots, casually reading a paperback book titled, _Men....Do we Really Need Them? A Guide to Female Empowerment_.

"I love vacations." Clemens mutters to herself. Suddenly the loudspeakers of the ship ring loudly....
*
"VACATION IS OVER!! ALL SENIOR OFFICERS REPORT TO MY OFFICE FOR A BRIEFING!!"* Garrick's voice bellows all across the ship. 

Clemens closes her book and sighs, "Too good to be true."  

She forms a mirror under her lounge chair and phases through it.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 11, 2009)

Naibunes Boulevard
A bloodied and bruised Necaroy is sitting idly in a man made cave (Courtesy of his devil fruit ability) in the depths of Naibunes Boulevard. He is panting quite heavily as he stares blankly at the outside of the cave. "..... This is beginning to seem futile.....Pacifista, that world government agent, and even a mutated beast.....!!!......I must inform Darver-sama....!" Necaroy said in a hushed tone. 

Makaosu HQ
Darver is seated in a large, dimly lit room by torches. In front of him are numerous bounty posters of people belonging to the same crew. He is interrupted as his den den mushi begins ringing. *BERU BERU BERU!* Darver closed his eyes and sighed as he reached for the den den mushi. 

*"What is it?*
"....Darver-sama....I have grave news....Our mission at Naibunes is turning out to be harder than we anticipated....!!! We will need reinforcements quickly or we may suffer defeat.....!!!
*"Reinforcements? No, all you'll need is a reinforcement. I'll ask for him to report there immediately."*
"*cough*.....So you're sending him.....?*cough* Even though I don't like him, he is quite powerful...."
*"Yes, he'll be more than enough help. Report back to me with news of accomplishment next time."*
".....Yes sir.....!!!"

The line went dead. Darver then contacted another person on his den den mushi. *"How fast can you get to Naibunes Boulevard, David?"*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 11, 2009)

Sitting atop the Ero-Eel, David grins. "How fast?" He asks. "Hehehe." from his pant pocket, he removes a bounty poster for Nami. "EHHHH!!!????" the picture floats down to Ero-eel's eyes. "The speed of Hentai." David comments. FWOOOOSH!!! The eel takes off, two massive waves form on either side of it. "Don't worry. I'll fix their screw ups." David grins. hanging up the Denden mushi.

With Gordo-

"Gufu!" He's knocked backward by a pacifista. "D..Damn it..." He wipes his mouth. "Correcting the Ballance!" Gordo starts with a bash to the Pacifista's neck, then turns and hits it's right abdomen. followed by spinning his pole horrizontaly and continuing to smack the robots face. He then tosses the pole into the air, Punches the android's left pecks, Stomach and Neck. After he catches the pole, then stabs the robot's chest and neck. 

The android seems to become wild. It unleashes lazers from it's eyes, rockets from it's chest. Everything it has is flying out all at once. "CRAP!" Gordo rushes away, the attacks ripping the ground behind him apart. CRACK!!!! The attacks cease. "Damn. You guys are pathetic." David kicks the remains of the pacifista into a rock. "Let's get this over with, I've got buisiness to get to."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 11, 2009)

"NEW MISSION SCUMBAGS!!!" Captain Garrick bellows from behind his desk. He looks at his senior officers with an intense gaze. Lt. Commander Gilmont, V, Chief Lieutenant Clemens, Lt. Hawthorne, Ensign Prince, and Chief Petty Officer Corona. sit in quiet assembly. 

Garrick clips a cigar and then lights it, "Marines have discovered that a tournament is being hosted somewhere in the Grand Line for promising rookie crews. We've been ordered to infiltrate the tournament undercover and make sure that none of them leave the island alive," he states calmly as he takes a long smoke from his cigar.  

"Why is Marine HQ so worried about a bunch of Rookie crews sir?" asks Clemens.

Garrick glares at Clemens for a second, "Pirates are pirates Lt. Clemens, be they rookies or not. To be quite frank this new wave of rookies that have entered the Grand Line appear similar to the wave that resulted in the Supernovas emerging. The World Government will do anything to make sure that another crop of rookies doesn't emerge to create even more chaos!" Garrick responds.   

Hawthorne nods with understanding, "Ah so they don't want a new wave of Supernovas to rise up....so to speak." 

Garrick nods at Hawthorne, "That's right scumwad," Hawthorne does his best not to glare at Garrick. "Anyhow..." continues Garrick, "Personally I'd rather just move in force and kill them all in one fell swoop and avoid this stupid undercover nonsense but orders are orders. Some of you will be entering the tournament posing as Pirates. Your cover will be that of disgruntled ex Marines who have sworn vengeance against the World Government," Garrick reaches under his desk and pulls out several files while muttering curses under his breath. 

He tosses a folder to V, "Captain!" Garrick says with a laugh. Then he tosses another folder to Clemens, "First Mate!" He tosses three more files to Ensign Prince, Lt. Hawthorne, and Chief Petty Officer Corona. 

"Those files contain your new covers and identities. Say hello to the Vendetta Pirates!" Garrick announces with contempt, just the word pirate offends him. 

"The operation begins in two days," Garrick announces, "Dismissed!" 

"Sir you're not going to be involved in the operation?" Clemens asks Garrick. The Captain shakes his head, "BAH! I'D RATHER DIE THEN POSE AS A PIRATE!!!" Garrick yells and he smashes his desk to smithereens with his fist.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 11, 2009)

"HEY CREW!!!! she yelled happily, She had bags full of money she was carrying and wanted to share with the crew, I just got two hundred fifty thousand gold from some lame ass crooks who tried to pull a fast one on me." she tossed the bag on the floor letting everyone get there share, "To celebrate Im cooking you all dinner. Anya said headed toward the kitchen.

Anya put on her apron and cooking hat ready to make the best meal of her life, "Alright lets get it started.", first she started off with the chocolate and vanilla cake, along with other sweets like pound cake, ice cream, cookies, and blackberry and starwberry Pie.

She then moved on to the fruits and vegetables making salads and fruit salads, wit ha basket full of fruits.

later she made various breads.

She was starting to get tried but this was the last section of the meal, she was making the meat and the drinks, she made steak, chesse steaks, hamburgers with frys, Lamb shish kebab, Chicken, Sushi, Pizza, Quail in Puff Pastry Shell with Foie Gras and Truffle Sauce, and Egg foo young.

It was a challenge but she got the job done, "Dinner is served." She said popping a bottle of wine.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 11, 2009)

Marcks' mouth waters as he eyes all the delicious food, "Wow that all looks so good! Good job Anya!" he exclaims like a predator ready to pounce on his prey. Suddenly Annie appears in a blur and starts grabbing up a plate of food in a dash. She smiles at Anya, "Thanks for the food blondie but I've gotta move quick..." 

"OI! OI! Annie what's the big idea?! How rude. There's enough for everyone!!" Marcks yells at her. Annie glares back at Marcks, "Mantra warning fool! The beast is coming," Annie replies while retreating to a corner of the dining room. 

"Huh?! What beast?" Marcks asks in confusion and as if on cue 8 clones of Jessie stomp into the kitchen like a tsunami, *"Food?!" * they all exclaim in unison and in a flash they get in line and grab plates, pushing Marcks out of the way. They begin piling food high on their plates with great eagerness, "Thanks Anya!" "Thanks Anya!" "Thanks Anya!" "Thanks Anya!" each Clone states before carrying off a plate of food. 

Marcks tries to jump in but the wall of Jessie's block his way like a pool of feeding Piranha. After a minute all the Jessie clones clear out leaving just one lone slice of a pizza in the center of the table. Marcks eyes the Pizza as if its a treasure worth more then One Piece itself but then Tatsu walks into the room, "I smelled food..." he mutters and he eyes the Pizza then he notices Marcks and narrows his eyes at him. They both stare each other down as if ready for a duel. Suddenly Marcks dives for the pizza but Tatsu grabs it up in a flash and Marcks hits the table face first and crumples to the floor. 

Tatsu scarfs down the pizza in one bite and thanks Anya for the food, "Never get in the way of a Dragon and his meal!" Meanwhile Marcks lays on the floor crying in a fetal position. 

Annie sits down with her plate of food and starts eating happily right in front of Marcks, savoring each bite just to torture him , "Hungry Marcks?" she asks him with a devilish grin.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 12, 2009)

Sakura docked the ship on his own.
Zorokiller awoke

"Care to join?"

Zorokiller stood up

"Sure..Whatever..."
"Can we leave that guy with the ship?"

"He won't wake up anytime soon...Don't worry about it!"

The looked around, the island was pretty vacant, only a few small house were seen a far.

"Welcome strangers!" a voice said, a small man wearing a blue trenchcoat with a large tophat that covered the half of is face appeared before them

"Welcome to Ring Long Ring island. The marathon island."

"Marathon.."
"..Island?"

"Yes...People must compete in the marathon in this ring shaped island, otherwise they will be killed." The man said with a cruel smile

*gulp*

"Raisususu..." Zorokiller laughed hard

"What are you laughing about onigiri!!?" Sakura was once again startled by Zorokiller

"Who is that guy going to bring to kill us?"

"Him." The guy pointed to the middle of the island where a large amount of sea was.

From under the water a large Giant arose from the sea

"Wow..."
"I want to fight him." Zorokiller says determined
"Cut it out...Let's just compete in the damn marathon!"

"Great! The winner wins one these nifty things" The guy with the tophat shows a shell 
"Everyone who loses must be slaves for eternity."

"Why would I agree with that?"
"Afraid you will lose?"
"..!! Hell no!! Bring it!"

Moments later they stood at the starting line

Sakura looked next to him, there was a young man with spiky blond hair with black lines through it, he wore a sleeveless black top with belts all across it and a long yellow ragged scarf.

"Hey! What you're looking at, hey?!"
"Uhh...Nothing...Sorry..."

The other guy looked less impressive it was a old man wearing a turtle shell, it certaintly didn't look comfortable.

"You are impressed by the Speed Master huh? He is my brother, yes...We've been a duo for a long time now..."

"Must have known him all of your life right?"

The Game Master was suprised "GAH! How did you know?"

"Brothers, in most usual cases, known each other somewhat yes...And to see you two still hang out together--"

"Oi! Shut it Sakura...Don't bother talking, let's just get this started okay?"
"Perfect idea!" The blond guy said

The tophat man held up a gun high "3...2...1..." *PANG* a bird fell from the sky.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 12, 2009)

BOOM!!! The massive gunshot echoes. BOOM!!! BOOM!!! "DIE!! JUST DIE!!!" A voice shouts. "Huuu...huuuu....huuuu..." An exhausted voice breathes out. "GUAH!!!" The other voice shouts and runs off towards the mountains. Shiiinnnnh the sound of a blade being unsheathed ehcoes far up the mountains, to the kings throne. "Hm?" Kyle's ears twitch. "A sword? We don't have any soldiers who use a sword."

BOOOOM!!!! the shot echoes again. "Ah. That's the general Krong. He must be fighting-""JUST DIE!!!!!! WHY WONT YOU DIE!!!!!" Krong screams. "Hmm?" Kyle's ear twitches again. "GUAH!!!" Krong screams, then... silence.... "Sigh, shouldn't have put a hole in my hat." RIP! Jason grabs a handful of hair and rips it off the gorrilla. "I made a promise to repair my hat with your fur. So i will."

His body is bloodied and bruised. He'd taken those bullets head on without fear. Some he had dodged, others he took full force. "So then." A voice calls to Jason. "You managed to defeat one of my generals. You Wyrmmians are getting ballsy." Jason turns around to see who was talking to him. Before him is an adorable Koala munching on some leaves. "Aw. Cute." Jason comments.

"SILENCE!!! I AM THE KING OF THE GUNNER MONKEY'S!!!" Jason blinks. "You do realize that a kaola is a marcupile. Right? Not a monkey... and a gorilla is an ape... not a monkey... and that this is more of a cannon, then a gun." He points to the gorilla's weapon. "SHUT UP!!!!!!!" Kyle shouts. "Not interested." Jason let's out a sigh. "We gunner monkey's took control of this Island!!"

"You humans have no right to rebel against your leaders! SO YOU WILL OBEY ME!!!" the kaola shouted. "Not." Jason placed his hand on his chest. "Interested." Ba-Ba- His heart skipped a beat. Ba-ba, Once more it skipped. Jason could feel a mask coming out from his body. But, Ba-ba, It seemed different. This one seemed to be. Stronger... It had a strange.. aura... 

The mask slowly emerges from Jason's body. A black turtles mask... Jason moves slowly to place it on his face. The mask grabs ahold of him, His skin begins to darken to a deep purple, His muscles begin to grow and expand till he's twice his size. "G.." The Mouth Slowly begins to form. "GRUH!!!" His mouth opens and he takes a breath. 

"W...WHAT IS THAT!?" Kyle jumps back. "Give me everything you've got." Jason grins.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 12, 2009)

The race has begun.

Sakura was in the lead far behind him was Zorokiller.

The turtleshell wearing old man moved with snail speed, and the blond guy didn't even bother starting.

("Heh..! I'm going to win!") Sakura thought to himself

Suddenly out of nothing the turtleman passed him with great speed riding his turtleshell.

"What the--?!" 

The old man puts up two fingers and grins

"Damnit..He's cheating!"

Suddenly a yellow flash passes him and is out of sight in a matter of seconds.

"That was..."

Even passing the old man was no problem for him, the blond haired kid, naturally fast, maybe the fastest person in the world?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 12, 2009)

With the Makaosu- 

Makoto spots another Pacifista coming right for the group. He gets ready to battle but suddenly freezes in place, "Did-Did I just hear what I think I heard...?!?!" 

The same words kept playing in his head, "Even passing the old man was no problem for him, the blond haired kid, naturally fast, maybe the fastest person in the world? Maybe the fastest person in the world? Fastest person in the world..."

"I'm the only one destined to be the fastest in the world!"  He suddenly vanishes. 

Marathon Island-

Something can be seen in the distance, cutting through the water like butter. It's Makoto, running on top of the water. He lands on the island and spots the others in their race, "I'll win this easy!" He rushes past all of the others in a flash and hits the other end of the island before he knows it, "Victory!" 

"Mr. Makoto! Where did you go!" He pulls out a Mini Den Den Mushi from his pocket, "Calm yourself, I'll be right back." The worried Tero stutters in his reply, "Ye-yes sir." Makoto hangs up his phone and starts to run back to Naibunes Boulevard to join the others.

He spots David as he takes down the Pacifista, "Who invited you. We've got this covered, feel free to-" BOOM! A pacifista slams its hand into the ground where Makoto was standing milliseconds ago, "Like I said, we can handle these tin cans."

James vs Gunther-

James gets back to the battle field and readies his swords, "Alright, your really starting to become a pain," He says picking his ear with his tail, "I guess I'll finish you by going all out." He takes all of his five pistols and throws them into the air.

He catches two with his hands, two with his feet, and one with his tail, "Psh, that's not that impressive." He aims all of the guns at James and fires multiple rounds out of each of them. The monkey main avoids the first few bullets but is grazed by the next round of them.

"Monkey Point!" He transforms and with his increased agility he avoids the bullets with more ease but he is still cutting it close, "There!" The monkey fires four bullets at James which he avoids but he shoots his remaining gun at him and hits the pirate right in the arm.

"Ghah!" He holds his arm for a brief moment and then lets go, "Again!" Gunther takes this opportunity to shoot him in the leg, "Ah!"

"Looks like your finished, and to think, you called yourself a monkey." He aims one of his pistols at James, "Stupid human." He shoots the gun but James quickly grips one of his swords and makes contact with the bullet. He skillfully gets the bullet to ride the top of the dull side of the blade and turn it right back at the monkey.

The bullet grazes his cheek, "Why you little!!! No more games, I'm finishing this!" He leaps high into the air and thrusts all five of his guns forward. They collide and begin to attach to each other forming one large cannon like machine that begins to charge.

"Your finished!!!" James gets to his feet and takes out all three of his swords. Two in his hands, one in his tail, "I've been wanting to try this for a while, and this is a good way to test how strong it is..."

The monkey looks confused, "Hope this is your best attack, so then it will be at least at a decent level from a weakling like you!" He pulls back all of his swords slightly above the back of his head until they all touch.

"Hah! You can't cut me from all the way here! Now die!!!" He fires off a huge blast, headed right for James. "Canopy Cannon!"  He swings all of his swords forward and they create a red beam that smacks right into Gunther's blast.

It takes a few seconds, but James' attack breaks right through Gunther's, "What!!!" The attack hits the air born monkey right on and sends him crashing down to the ground, "Whoo, that worked out pretty good!" He hears more gunshots and explosions coming from the woods, "Looks like there's more fun that way!" He gets up, ignroing his bullet wounds and rushes through the forest, swinging from tree to tree.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 12, 2009)

*"PIRATE SHIP SPOTTED OFF THE STARBOARD BOW!!!!"* yells a watchmen from the crows nest. With his telescope he zooms in on a brigantine style ship. Flying atop her mast is a jolly roger with a red skull interlaced by two silver knives. The Captain of _The Good Fortune_ runs to the top deck with a cutlass in his hands, "Can we outrun them?!" he asks his helmsman. The helmsman nervously shakes his head, "They're too fast sir..." he mutters. 

"THEN WE'LL STAND AND FIGHT!!" he proclaims boldly. He had prepared for a possible Pirate raid, 20 well armed men wielding sabres and heavy rifles group on the deck. Just then a large rectangular mirror, large enough for three men standing side by side to walk through,  forms in the center of the top deck. Images flicker in the mirror suddenly and a terrifying man in a white mask and a black cloak steps through the mirror followed by several armed Pirates. A woman with flaming red hair and glowing green eyes steps through last.  

The man in the white mask looks around at the crewmen on deck, "Who's the Captain here?" he asks. 

"I AM!" shouts a man wielding a cutlass and he steps forward, "Now you look here scum.....UUUURRRRGH!!" The man in the white mask moves faster then the eyes can track and stabs a long silver knife straight through the Captain's throat. He gurgles blood and grabs his throat, spasming while standing upright, 

"I'm sorry, what were you saying?" the masked man asks him and he raises the merchant Captain one handed into the air and casually flings him overboard.

*"CAPTAIN!!!!!!"* yell all the crewmen and they charge at the Pirates at the same time. Four men with rifles fire at the red haired woman. She rolls her eyes in annoyance and raises her right hand towards the bullets and a mirror forms in front of her, intercepting the projectiles and they phase through the mirror. A second later another mirror forms behind the rifleman and their own bullets fly out, ripping into their backs.  

Within five minutes the battle is over and every living soul aboard _The Good Fortune_ is dead. Sometime later the Pirate ship that had attacked those poor souls docks with a large Marine warship, _*The Dark Justice*_. V steps aboard the Marine vessel and salutes Garrick. 

"Mission accomplished," he states. 

Garrick laughs and points at a bloody knife in V's right hand, "And how many playmates did you bring with you? Your supply from the Hawk Moon must be running low by now..." he says. V merely shrugs, "We left just enough carnage and sent an alert to the closest Marine ship. Plus a note." 

Garrick nods, "Well all in the name of justice, good work. You'll all be issued fabricated bounties for that act. It should attract the attention of the tournament hosts."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 12, 2009)

"Wow that all looks so good! Good job Anya!" Marcks' said, "Well thank you my good sir, hope you enjoy." Anya said smiling, Annie then appears and gets her plate, "Thanks for the food blondie but I've gotta move quick...", OI! OI! Annie what's the big idea?! How rude. There's enough for everyone!!" Marcks yells at her. Annie glares back at Marcks, "Mantra warning fool! The beast is coming," Annie replies while retreating to a corner of the dining room, thou did not pay much much attention beacause Annie had called her blonde and she's a red head, _Blondie?_ Anya thought to herself.

All of a sudden Jessie storms in like a hungry animal with her clones attacking the food like feeding time at the zoo, "Thanks Anya!" "Thanks Anya!" "Thanks Anya!" "Thanks Anya!" each Clone states before carrying off a plate of food. 

"Um...you welcome Jessie." she took out I note pad to make a note to serve more food before Jessie eats it all. After Jessie and Marcks have there little spat over the pizza, Tatsu walks into the room, "I smelled food..."  he said, Anya wached as both Tatsu were about to kill each other for food, Suddenly Marcks dives for the pizza but Tatsu grabs it up in a flash and Marcks hits the table face first and crumples to the floor. 

Tatsu copped down the pizza in one bite like a animal and everyone teases Marcks about the food, Anya looks at the piece of cake she had in her hand and decided to give it to him, "Here you go Marcks, no one should go hungry." Anya said giving him the cake. She tunrs over to Jessie not knowing which is the real one, but goes anyway. "Jessie can I talk to you, the real you for a second?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 12, 2009)

*With Alph *

Since Alph didn't have to eat, or rather couldn't eat, he decided to pass on the feast and instead continued working on himself.With one foot removed he was relaying energy from his thrusters to one of his batteries, a dial would replace the need for a thruster to fly and that in turn would enable him to use the energy reserved for thrusters in other ways.

"This is Shin, is anybody there?"

Though he had some trouble, getting up with only one foot and then having to hop several feet in order to pick up the horn is even a bit challenging for an android, but he eventually succeeded in doing so."Alph here, good to hear from you Shin"The android adjusted his voice pattern to sound actually happy, not that he didn't want to hear from Shin but having emotions was supposed to be impossible for an machine like him....Yet there have been exceptions, but there was a lot about Alph even Alph had no understanding of and that would be one of those things.

"I did what I had to do so I'm on my way back to you guys, I could use some directions though."Alph got to work and triangulated Shin's position (Actually the position of the Den Den Mushi but Shin was using it so it was more then close enough) and the android immediately gave Shin directions and for the next few hours kept doing so, The Flying Fish riding swordsman slowly getting closer to his destination.

*Somewhere else in the Grand Line, the flagship of the Rising Sun Pirates.*

It was meditation hour and like always Yoh was sitting alone, in a cabin designed specifically for this purpose.In the center of the cabin was a red mat and around it was great number of memorial tablets, positioned all over the room.Flashes of light could be seen soaring trough the room until someone knocked and entered."Excuse me captain but we finally received word from Sai's team, it seems three of his subordinates managed to gain the information you were looking for and....Well, you should see for yourself."

Niru carefully made his way trough the tablet ridden room and he handed the letter over to Yoh, the brown haired captain quickly read it trough and a smile appeared on his face as he learned of the tunnel system, immediately his mind got to work on a plan to use that fulfill his dream but upon reading a certain name that smile dissapeared."Yagami Shin?"Though they never met he knew this person far too well, and had more then enough reasons to hate this boy.If he did have a hitlist, Shin would be on top of that list. A little above Don K. Kong.

But what really pissed him off was this."AmatsuKaigan?"His killing intent was released, the air became heavy and the ship started to creak.A great number of lower ranked crew members passed out at this point but Niru withstood the pressure."Of all people, that bitch was chosen this generation?"Niru stepped back, leaving with."What can I say,the gods have a sick sense of humor commander."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 12, 2009)

"Jessie can I talk to you, the real you for a second?" Anya asks J3. Jessie's nickname for her third oldest clone. The codenames go in order from J1 all the way to J10 but Jessie never calls out J10 if she can help it. 

J3 turns towards Anya and smiles, "We're all part of Jessie. So there is no real one," she replies vaguely. Behind her three other clones nod proudly but off to the side one of the clones rolls her eyes and snorts in derisive laughter, "Oh please don't even associate me with that weak disgrace, Jessie..." she mutters. 

J3 turns on the disgruntled clone and glares at her, "You're a disgrace J7, you've always wanted to be in charge but you'll never be! You take that back!!" J7 sticks her middle finger up at J3 and laughs, "Make me you dumb mindless slave!" 

Before either clone can make a move against each other, Jessie walks in, "That's enough girls. Copy Copy Return!" and she claps her hands with great impact. All the clones shimmer suddenly and melt away into thin air. Jessie sighs as she looks at Anya, "Sorry about that but I still haven't learned how to control them all properly," she responds, "Now what did you want to talk to me about?"  

Elsewhere Annie overhears Alph talking to someone. She walks over to the Android, "Are you talking to Shin?" she asks him, "Make sure he doesn't end up going in a circle. He's so dense he couldn't draw a map to his own ass if he wanted to."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 12, 2009)

-With a certain Vice Admiral-

"Sir! We had the Drunken Rum Pirates pinned at Jaya but they just disappeared!" A fodder reported.

"What do you mean disappeared?"

"Gone! They went sailing and dropped off the map! We checked every nearby island and-"

"Hooooooo~~~~HoHoHoHo. He he he, ha ha ha, you my good marine are fired i am sorry to say, but it doesn't matter, you may still have a nice day!"

"But sir-"

"Don't say but sir to me, now leave my office and flee!"

The fodder ran outside and saw one of his old buddies, "He started laughing and rhyming at me."

"That's what he does when he's angry enough to kill."

-With the Drunken Rum Pirates-

Kara finally woke-up from her slumber and had just now was told everything that went on by Liz, "I see. Jimi's dead. ...At least Freddy beat Turner," She forced a smile.

"Don't take it hard on yourself honey. You couldn't do anything about it."

"..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 12, 2009)

On the Infinite Injustice- 

Tatsu leaves the rest of the crew after stealing the last slice of pizza and lies down in his bed with a look of deep thought on his face. He thinks back to Skypiea and what his Master Roku had told him.

"Young Dragon, there is something that you must know..." Tatsu looks at the old man, he signals him to come closer and he does so, "As I told you before, I have always had a strong connect to all dragons. I have heard from travels that Dragons are no longer existent on the Blue Sea."  

"Can't say I've ever heard of any myself." Roku continues, "Well I can sense that you are not the only Dragon like being left. There are definitely dragons still in existence, but for some reason, they have vanished." Tatsu gave him a curious look, "I have looked into this by talking to the inhabitants of the Blue Sea and I have found a reason."

He looks down at the ground for a moment, "Some of them have been killed, but there are still many of them among the living but...they are all being enslaved." Tatsu's eyes grow wide, and then they narrow in anger, "By who!" he shouts, with a slight roar in his voice.

"Though difficult to discover, I managed to find out a name. The Knights of Tensei." Tatsu looks at him with confusion, "Knights of Tensei? I've never heard of them." 

"Yes, they are a secret organization. They deal in slavery and trading. They must be powerful, seeing how the man who finally spoke of them was afraid of their wraith even all the way up here." Tatsu shook his head, "But-but why would they deal with dragons? It's can't possibly be worth the trouble." 

"For two reasons. Reason number one." He grabs Tatsu's arm, causing it to transform and pulls a scale off, "Ow!" He holds the scale up to Tatsu's face, "Dragon scales are very rare and valuable. Especially seeing how they have caused dragons to go into "extinction.""

He drops the scale and holds up two fingers, "Number two, The Knights of Tensei apparently are not a new organization, they have existed for decades. When the dragons would come and visit me here they would tell me of the stories that their elders told them about the Knights of Tensei, and the hassle they had with them. They believed that dragons have ruined the balance of nature, and they wish to exterminate them."

"That's ridiculous!" Roku sighs, "However, that was the older ways, I doubt that most of them still believe in this. Their actions are most likely caused by the first reason. Greed." 

Roku takes on a sterner voice than he has ever shown before, "So, Young Dragon, I have a request. Please, rescue the captured and enslaved dragons from The Knights of Tensei." He grasps his chest, "I feel the pain of my old friends every day, so, will you ease our pain."

Tatsu grips his fist tightly and holds it up below his face, "I'll take down those bastards and save them all!" He says beginning to uncontrollably transform and letting fire leak out of his mouth as he speaks.

_Back to current time-_

Tatsu gets to his feet and tightens his fist like in the flash back, "I'll stop them, I know I will..."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 12, 2009)

Everyone stood still, a moment of silence filled with confusion, was there really some random guy just here a while ago?

The blonde young man grinned and started laughing

"Foy~I finally found a rival!!"

He walked back in the opposite direction, the turtle old guy tried to get his attention

"Uhm...The race isn't finished yet..."

"Buzz of with your louzy dial filled turtle shell Kamesama."

The man with the tophat that covered the half of his face ran toward them

"What's wrong Kamesama?!"

"Professor Q, this reminds me of a puzzle...Uh...I mean, this guy doesn't want to race anymore." Kamesama says confused

"Phew...Finally, there's no fun in it anyway..."
"Meaningless running...Childish old men"

Both of them stand with mouth all the way open, speechless.

"B-But we will send the giant..." Professor Q says

"Bring it" Zorokiller says with a grin

Professor Q snaps his finger and the giant comes above water again

"You know...he sure can keep his breath in for a long time..."

"Giant lungs, idiot!" Professor Q says.

"HEY! Who of you bastard did this?!" 

Tsurugi came walking dreadfully, holding something in his two hands

"H-He's awake...!" 

In his hands was the shot down bird, the only thing Tsurugi has a soft spot for.

"Who...The...Hell..."

Zorokiller and Sakura point towards Kamesama and Professor Q

"W-Wait!" Professor Q yells

"Mr.Tsurugi...You can't attack us!" Kamesama yells desperately

"Ah...Yes wait...You two..."
"Oi~ Tsurugi, you know them?"
"I sure do...Those bastards are with Shinkigen Kishi too, right?"

Kamesama looks up

"They are with gramps?!"
"Well...The only ones who are still loyal to Princess and that old fart are the Godai Kishi...And maybe some A-ranks...But most of them we have rounded up at Professor Q's latest project..."

"Heheh...Poor old Novabent...Well, I don't need him for maintance on my arm if you can do it Q, it's more your specialism right?"
"Sure Mr. Tsurugi, whatever you wish for, actually we were wondering...Young Novabent, will you join our side too?"
"Why should I want to join you?"
"Well soon we'll have a ship readied for you, worthy of sailing all the seas in the world...Maybe you could care to join, and a run-away experiment like you Mr. Zorokiller" Professor Q says

"How about this...You guys join me, I'm the leader here!"
"L-Leader?! Mr. Zorokiller you...Well you are the following type...but Mr. Tsurugi?" Kamesama says confused

"Heh...Well what do I say...The kid has proven himself superior, he has my loyalty."

"Fine then, then it's settled, soon we'll have the ship readied, I'll let agent Bersnahuard set sail towards us." Q says

"...Not that guy..." Tsurugi facepalms

"OI~ Are we still gonna fight the Giant or not?!?!"

Q snaps his fingers, and the Giant poofs away

"It was aPuzzle 132./Genjutsu/Jedi Mind-Trick/Hack/Fata Morgana Illusion."

"Aw~Shucks." Zorokiller says while stomping Professor Q in a jolly, but painfull way.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 12, 2009)

Elsewhere Annie overhears Alph talking to someone. She walks over to the Android, "Are you talking to Shin?" she asks him, "Make sure he doesn't end up going in a circle. He's so dense he couldn't draw a map to his own ass if he wanted to."

"Please don't.....Talk like that makes me uncomfortable."Was Alph's first reply, talk about asses and other disgusting human bodyparts made him queasy, or his equivalent of that."Though about Shin, first of all he can't go in circles since I'm constantly monitoring his coordinates and correcting him in real time and I obviously won't send him in circles."The fact it was a figure of speech was lost on him."Secondly it doesn't matter at this point anymore, the ship should already be in his visual range at this point."Since Alph had been able to finish fixing his foot while communicating with Shin, the android was capable of getting up easily and headed up."You coming Annie?"

As the android headed up, Shin could really see the Infinite already and as he lit up two more cigarettes.One obviously for him and the other for his means of transportation.It didn't take long for the two to arrive on the Infinite though Smokey decided to jump in the water and swim alongside of the Infinite giving it a chance to rest."So did you guys miss your resident stud?"He asked as he started dragging his luggage towards his cabin.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 12, 2009)

It was night time on the Mobile Fortress G9. It was floating on the Grand Line, close to Shabondy. The Fortress had been called in after a long hunt in the New World for maintenance. This basically meant the crew was free to enjoy the joys and vices of Shabondy.

Some of them had families they had missed for many months on the island. Others had been couped up in the ship for too long. Frustrations ran high and fights had started breaking out between the men. The marine code against fraternization didn't help either. Ergo, most of the men were probably visiting Shabondy's pleasure district. Yes, even the men of justice didn't mind supporting pirates and slavers occasionally.

The lights were out all over the fortress. An enterprising young pirate crew could have easily taken it over. Actually, they couldn't. For one light remained lit up in the Captain's tower. Three men sat around a table, surrounded by smoke. 

One had short grey hair and a serious face. He wore a red marine overcoat modified to close at his waist. A quick glance could tell you why. He had a katana attached to his waist. The modification was probably to make sure his legs would have full movement capabillities. It probably comes to you as no surprise that the kanji on the back were modified too. Instead of the traditional justice kanji, they were replaced by three others. Namely, 悪 即 斬. Aku Soku Zan.

The second one had an amused smirk on his face. He wore leather aviator goggles above his eyes at all times and kept his mid-length blond hair as smooth as possible. His coat had pink fur along the collar but we can assure, he has no relation to the one named Donflamingo. His coat was largely unmodified. It did however contain two hooks where he held two six-shot turret rifles. The man was obviously a ranged expert. 

The last one had long black hair that he had slicked back with gel so it didn't bother him in his daily routines. His face wore a pondering expression as he looked over the cards in his hand. His coat had no distinctive feature, though those who knew who he was knew that he was more heavily armed than anyone in the Grand Line. This man was clearly the main character. Don't believe me? Why else we would have just wasted five paragraphs of foreshadowing for a simple card game?

You could cut the tension on the room with a knife. All three of them had just anted their entire month's salary. Considering two of them were Marine Commanders and one of them was a Commodore, the amount of belli on the table was probably enough to buy a small island in East Blue.

"So, boss..." the blond one said abruptly. His head turned to the raven-haired individual "Are you planning on showing us your hand this century or should I get some more drinks for Zengar and me?" 
The grey-haired man's hands tensed around his cards. "You know I don't drink Ratsel." 

The man named Ratsel waved the objection away. "Hai hai, I know. I was planning on getting you some milk anyway. Some wine now and then would really compliment the food I keep making for you. You're wasting my efforts.

Zengar raised an eyebrow. "Food is supposed to feed me, not spoil me."
Ratsel, having spent more time with the man than even their boss had already forseen his objection. "Au contraire, mon ami. If you don't let my food spoil you, you'll end up too despressed to use those skills you keep honing."

"Both of you. Shut up." the raven-haired man had finally spoken. "Put your cards on the table." Zengar was first and his hand was strong. "Four of a kind." Ratsel's face brightened. "Such a pity, mon ami." he revealed his hand with a flourish. "Straight flush." And he moved to collect his fortune with glee. Before he could do it though, hand shot out and grabbed his arm. Commodore Drake had unveiled the reason he was stalling the entire game. "Royal Flush."

Zengar laughed at loud at the face Ratsel was making. A mix of disgust, surprise and shock. "Such a pity, mon ami." he echoed. Ratsel looked so dissapointed that if he looks could kill, Drake would have been shot, buried and Ratsel would be pissing on his grave. He sank back in his chair, clearly crestfallen.

"How many times have you done this before, boss?" Zengar asked. Drake scratched his head. "Honestly, I've never played Poker before... but you know how my luck is." After a while, Ratsel finally raised his head. He had apparently overcome his shock. "The Devil's luck indeed. That's how we met, remember?"

Drake leaned back in his chair, tilting it so it was balancing on two legs. "Five years ago..." he said dreamingly.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 12, 2009)

Five years ago, Commander Drake was the captain of a type 3 Marine frigate. A call of the highest emergency came. A pirate crew had attacked a Tenryuubito ship and taken the gentlemen inside hostage. 

Now, normally, this would have been a task for the Admirals. The problem was that a certain red-haired pirate just happened to be at Shabondy at the time and stirring up trouble. The admirals were all dispatched there. The Shichibukai could not have cared less about the fate of some royalty and there was only one ship close enough to intercept. The White Wing under Drake's command.

When the ship entered their range, the pirates didn't fire. Apparently, they wanted to negotiate. They had one condition though. Only one marine could board. They had one hour to answer or the Tenryuubito would get shot.

Drake sat at the table in his quarters, surrounded by his subordinates. They knew time was critical. Drake had one problem however, he didn't trust any of these men. They were all ambitious and eager to prove themselves. Knowing them, they would just screw up at a critical moment.

Drake sighed. There was no doubt in his mind that he would have to go in alone. There was also no doubt in his mind that he would fail. He knew his own skills and they would not be enough. What he needed was some outside help...

Then it hit him... the perfect person to help him. Someone who he knew didn't care about the prestige of this mission. He dismissed the men and told them to send in their newest recruit. Lat Subota.

Lat was a shy girl, hardly older than 15. Her parent were brutally murdered infront of her eyes 4 years before this event. Drake had been the one dispatched to foil the pirate invasion that led to that event but he was too late. The girl was scarred for life. All he could do was take pity and end her suffering. He had pointed a gun at her head in an act of compassion but the pirates had come back right at that moment, catching him offguard. 

In surprise, Drake dropped the pistol and reached for his spear only to find the pirates dead behind him. The pirates were right next to him too. He would have been too late even if he had drawn his spear They all had a gun wound right between their eyes. 

When Drake looked down, the barrel of that pistol was still smoking. Drake owed his life to this small girl he knew nothing about. Drake had taken care of her since then and had paid for her education at the Marine academy. It was only recently that they were reunited.

She sat next to Drake as he explained his plan. "This is what we're going to do." Drake made a drawing on the table. "We know they're standing on deck waiting for me and they've got several guns pointed at the Tenryuubito." He made several markings on the map where their lookout had confirmed gunmen.
"I'll act as your distraction while you take out as many of them as possible starting from the one closest to the noble. Basically, you're going to be my guardian angel once again. I've already prepared a sniper rifle for you."

Lat looked at him, doubt in her eyes. "Are you sure? Trusting your life to a recruit like me?" Drake raised an eyebrow. "You saved me once before. There isn't anyone else I'd trust my life too."
Lat blushed at that. She wasn't used to getting praised. Drake continued. "Judging from the map, how high would you rate your odds of hitting this pirate?" He pointed to the one right next to the noble, who had a gun pointed at his face. Lat looked at the distance. "Less than 10%..." she said sadly. Drake smirked. "I don't mind betting on low odds."  

The plan went off without a hitch and in no small part to Drake's unusual luck. Lat had hit the one next to the noble which allowed Drake to sprint to him, grab him and start running to their ship while Lat and the other marines covered them. The real oddity however, was their escape. For some reason, right as they were making their escape, all the pirates' guns jammed and they were slaughtered by the hail of gun fire coming from the marines. Later inspections showed that there was nothing wrong with the guns and they were all high quality models. By all logic, Drake should have been dead...

His heroic act got him promoted to Commodore and Lat to Lieutenant, making her the youngest Lieutenant in Marine history. She still serves under Drake as his personal sniper on G9 and has her own room above the captain's tower, which also makes the best vantage point on the entire fortress.

Sponsership by the Tenryuubito and his later experiences with one Bartholemew Kuma had gotten him assigned as Commander of G9 where he met Zengar and Ratsel. They didn't accept him right away though. They were both gunning for the Commander seat themselves. Drake had to prove himself first. But that is a story for another time, for unbeknownst to Drake, his guardian angel was about to deliver him a rather painful message...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
BANG!* The door Drake's chair was leaning on opened. Since the door swung inwardly, this propelled the Commodore straight forward. This lead to the obvious problem of the collision course with the table. Drake's hard head smashed right through the table, scattering Belli everywhere and leaving a very shocked Zengar and Ratsel in its wake.

Lat stood rooted on the spot in the opening of the door, unsure if she should walk in or run for it. Ratsel was already picking up Drake from the floor (and pocketing his lost salary before he noticed) while Zengar motioned for Lat to come in. "Any particular reason you just smashed the boss' face into a table, Lat?" he said, trying not to burst into a laughing fit. Lat seemed taken aback. This was the first time she had seen Zengar straining to keep his composure. "W-w-well..." she stuttered momentarily before getting her calm back. "We just recieved a high class order over the Den Den Mushi and they told me to give this file to our CO..."

Ratsel took the folder, clearly not giving a damn about what the higherups wanted. "Well, let's see..." He read the folder and his face brightened up. "Hey boss, remember that crew we ran into a couple of days ago?" he asked.

Drake had momentarily regained his senses. "How could I forget... they're the ones who damaged G9 so hard we actually had to crawl back to Vegapunk..."
Zengar suddenly had a scowl on his face. "I still can't believe I couldn't cleave their ship..."

Ratsel nodded. "We've been given special orders. Take a look at this." He placed the folder on what what was left of the table and pointed at a single line on the mission description. Zengar, Drake and Lat read the sentence and suddenly had very evil looks on their face.

"It's payback time."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 12, 2009)

-With Kama and Bolt-
Bolt got up and look as Kama chased the Orangutan up the tree.
"Not on my watch."
He takes out his two sai spinning and stop them, and then horizontally swings both his sai at the base of the tree.  For a moment, it seemed as if nothing happened, then, the base of the tree split apart and began tipping over and he began running up it.
"What the!?"  Colt looked down and saw that the tree began to fall over and Bolt quickly approaching.  He jumps off onto a neighboring tree and hangs upside down and waves at Kama.
"You won't get away from me that easily!"  He then began crouching and getting ready for a pounce forward, only for a foot to meet his face.
"TAKE THAT!"  Bolt then landed, on the now diagonally tree, with his hands on his hips, laughing.  He then gets crouched and gets ready to jump at Colt.  "Victory is mine!"  Just as he was about to jump, a large weights bursts through the tree and wraps around Bolt's ankle.  "Not again."
CRACK!  
He is then pulled through the tree with bits of wood flying everywhere.  Bolt slowly gets up and meets Kama face to face.
"WHAT THE HELL, ASSHOLE!?  I HAD HIM!"
"I WOULD'VE HAD HIM HAD YOU NOT GOTTEN IN THE WAY!"
"OH YEAH!?"
"YEAH!"
Their foreheads were pressed so hard against each other, a trickle of blood ran down both their faces.
"_These guys are crazy!  I need to get to the boss,_"  Colt thought.  He then turned around and began quickly swinging from the tree branches.
Bolt and Kama then looked up as they saw their prey swinging away.
"*...shit.*"

-With Eve and Belle-
He takes out another small pistol, and now has one in each hand and foot, and balances on his tail.
"TAKE THIS!"
Eve and Belle both split and ran in opposite directions, 2 guns following each.  They then began to circle the monkey.  Bell then slid forward with her foot to attack the base and Eve jumped up aiming to kick the head.  The monkey then leaned back and pushed with his tail, sending him flying backwards.  The girls narrowly miss the little rascal as well as themselves and then slide to a stop looking at him.
"That almost worked.
"Its hard to hit you.  You're so cute and tiny~"
"I'M NOT CUTE OR TINY!"
"You are so small and insignificant, your own friends and family look down at you both physically and metaphorically."
The monkey then finds himself in a corner and begins murmuring to himself.  "It's OK, Junior.  She didn't mean it."
"Your name is Junior?
The monkey turns around only to find a wide eyed Belle staring at him.  She clasps her hands together.  "THAT IS SO CUTE~"
"DON'T CALL ME THAT!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 12, 2009)

Annie stares blankly at Alph for several seconds thinking, _is this fool serious?_ Then she rolls her eyes at his social ineptness, "It's called figure of speech buckethead. You should really work on that whole literal versus symbolic thing..." then Annie chuckles and smirks at Alph, ""What, Androids don't have asses? I thought that you were made anatomically correct so to speak?" Annie asks with a serious face though she says it more to annoy and make him even more uncomfortable.

The Gunslinger walks with the Android to the edge of ship. She can already sense the swordsman in the distance without looking as well as another creature that is unfamiliar to her. Annie leans over the railing and looks out over the water and sees Shin riding a Fish creature.   

"So did you guys miss your resident stud?" Shin asks as he edges up to the ship, smoking his cigarette. 

Annie crosses her arms and shrugs at Shin, "Stud?" she asks and looks around questioningly, "I don't see any studs here...Oh!...you mean Tatsu. No he and I have been having lots of quality fun while you were gone. I think that I've fallen in love with him," Annie responds with a straight face. Even though she knows very well that Jessie would probably kill her if she ever saw her come on to Tatsu. Also he's not her type anyway and she views the Dragon Zoan more as a brother figure then anything else.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2009)

Dante awoke in a bed. He was warm and comfortable and the view was a that of a snowy mountain. He remembered the last thing in his head before he had blacked out and realised he still sat on Aadvent island after the fight with Shin. 

"Well at least you look better." A familiar voice said looking over him. It was Shinpachi and he was checking a chart of some sort. "You know, it wasn't the fight with Shin that got you hospitalised for so long, those wounds weren't nearly as bad as the food poisoning you succumbed to by eating a meat sandwich which was older than the goddamned ship! I don't even know where you found it!" Shinpachi said irritably.

*"Uhhh...the first thing I want to hear when I wake up would rather be the fucking sirens of armageddon than your grandmother nagging. How long have I been out for?"* Dante said getting up

"Long enough for your neck to finally heal. That shouldn't give you any problems. Also long enough for Heather and the other girls to storm away out of boredom. They took the ship, Gintoki said that they could have it." 

*"Yeah...whatever. Where is that silver haired idiot anyway?"*

"Him and Sougo went out. Well actually Sougo chased Gintoki out after he gave him a yellow snowcone. And he ate it."

*"Hah. Well good to see you guys are still idiots."* Dante jumped out of bed and stretched. *"I feel a lot better."*

"Your chi level went crazy during your fever. You actually demolished the house, we had to build a new one."

*"That would account for there being wooden breasts everywhere."*

"Yes."

*"OK. Well, I think we can finally leave this place now. Man I wish Tony were here so she could build us a boat."*

Shinpachi sighed like a woman and Dante laughed at him hysterically


----------



## Zetta (Mar 13, 2009)

The New World. The strongest ocean in the world (and possibly the universe). Scum and villiany reigned high in these parts. A fragile balance between the newbie pirates, the Yonkou, the Shichibukai and the Marines was all that kept this ocean from descending into total anarchy.

The G9 officers had a simple mission. While their fortress was in the shop, they would borrow a speedy intercepter class Marine ship and catch up to a certain pirate crew they had run into earlier. Apparently, the Captain and the First Mate had had an argument about where to go next. As such, they had been confined into a small island's harbor for several days.

The Marines wanted to use these pirates for something. Not even Commodore Drake was priviledged to this information. Still, the plan was relatively simple. Drake and his crew would sneak unto the island, posing as a civilians. There, they would kidnap the first mate and let their captain know later through Den Den Mushi.

The plan went off perfectly. Lat had entered into the bar and attempted to get the pirate drunk. The others were standing by in key positions around the bar. Once he was drunk enough, Lat invited him to her "house" so she could "inspect" his "gun".

Formidable though he was, in his drunk state he was no match for Drake, Zengar, Ratsel and Lat. They easily knocked him out and threw him in the hold. One of Vegapunk's underlings had installed a seastone cage down there since he was a devil fruit user.

Drake had just finished informing his superiors about their catch. Apparently, the pirates had noticed the kidnapping and they were hot on their asses. They couldn't outspeed them though. They were piloting a galleon. Unless they had some sort of magical wind, they weren't even getting close. Drake had just put the Den Den down when he heard an explosion from the holds.

Ratsel had come in. "Our new guest just woke up and he wasn't too happy to see me inventorising his goods." Drake raised an eyebrow "What was that blast just now?" Ratsel waved his question away. "He's strong enough to use his powers inside the cage so he's trying to break out. Like that'll happen. More importantly, take a look at what I found, boss."

Ratsel opened his bag and took out a fruit. Drake recognized its shape at once. "So that's where it was..." He took out a Devil Fruit encyclopedia and looked up the shape. He held it up right next to the fruit. "Perfect match." Ratsel remarked "Is that the one you've been looking for the past decade?"

Drake closed his eyes and nodded. "Yes, it is... the Zetsubou Zetsubou no mi." He regarded the grey banana. "Among these cursed fruits, this one is particularly vile."
Ratsel paled. He never liked Devil Fruits. "What does it do?" Before Drake answered, he took a bite out of it. He looked like he was about to be sick but he fought the naussea. "With any luck... you'll never find out. Could you tell the others to leave me alone for a while, my body needs to adapt to this." Ratsel gave a weak salute. "Aye aye Commodore Freakshow." he smirked.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge, somewhere in the middle of the Grand Line_

By Rek's orders the Windy Dirge dropped anchor in the middle of the ocean. The young noble recieved a message earlier this morning about a family friend coming to visit.

Rek was inside the crow's throne, sipping tea while reading a book called "_The True Story of Norland Montblanc_". Published a hundred years ago, it recently caused an uproar in the intellectual community when a large amount of authentic gold relics of Skypiean origin began surfacing into the black market, as well as the disturbing frequency of the knock-up stream phenomena these past few weeks.  

Inside the Crow's throne with Rek was Uno, the masked revolutionary promised by Rek with the freedom of his home country in exchange for his services. He was sitting parallel to Jun, Rek's auburn haired bodyguard from the distant Jade Empire. On top of the circular table was a chessboard, and Jun was losing.

"I did not expect you to be this skilled in the art of chess, guailo." Jun said mockingly to Uno.

"Funny, I never expected you to know how to play this game at all, gaijin." The argent-cloaked revolutionary fired back.

Rek chuckled in immense amusement at the two's bickering. Taking a brief break from his reading he took a peek at their game of chess. It truly was a lost game for Jun. Both of her Bishops were already gone, and no matter where she moved her remaining rook it would still be captured. Her King was checked by two of Uno's pawns and his remaining knight.

"This is getting uninteresting. Care to surrender?"

Jun narrowed her eyes."To someone like you? I'd rather die."

"And die you shall. Or rather, lose to a game of chess, gaijin." 

While the two were playing chess high up the Crow's throne, Ruru was taking a break on the deck of the ship. He was writing a letter to his wife, Arianne, telling her that his next salary would be sent to them in a few days. His son-in-law's bookstore was not enough to make ends meet for his daughter and his grandson, but thankfully being under the employ of a World Noble meant that the pay would be more than enough to sustain his family.

As he wrote his letter to his beloved wife, a sloop carrying the flag of the W.G. sailed towards the Dirge. The old butler noticed this, and quickly went to the crow's throne to alert his master.

"Milord, we have visitors."

Rek smirked. He stood from the couch and put on his long, purple coat. He entered the ship's lift, followed by Uno and an angry Jun. 

"Rek, tell us, who is this visitor coming to the ship?" Jun asks, her temper going down.

"A family friend, my dear Jun. He's a servant of the great Speedwagon family."

Uno turned to Rek, surprised. "The Speedwagons? What would such an important noble family want with you?" The Speedwagons where one of the wealthiest World Noble families in the world, being one of the few families directly descended from the founding kings themselves. 

"Well, since my mother is a Speedwagon it would make sense that I have strong ties with them." 

Stepping onto the deck from the sloop was a tall, muscular man with pale white skin. He had rigid, yellow hair which only made him tower above Rek and the others. He wore a sleeveless brown leather shirt and gray pants. He had a silver rapier holstered to his waist. The Speedwagon symbol was etched on the hilt of his sword. 

"The Silver Fencer, Polnareff. So good to see you." Rek said to the man.

The blond man didn't answer Rek, but instead pulled out his rapier and charged. He attacked Rek with a swift bombardment of stabs that resembled a machinegun being fired. Rek quickly turned his suit into diamond and blocked any incoming attacks to his face with his arms. After attacking Polnareff returned his rapier to its sheath and smiled to Rek.

"Looks like you're reflexes have improved, Rek." Polnareff says to him.

"It had to Polnareff, if I were to survive having her around." Rek points to Jun, who was arguing with Uno once again. 

"Well, here's the crate the old hag sent you." Polnareff snapped his fingers, and a pair of world noble guards carrying a large wooden crate entered the ship.

"Excellent. Send my regards to uncle Jojo, will you?"

Polnareff scoffed. "Heh, send them yourself, Rek. Who do you think I am, a mailman?"

"Actually you are." The young noble said bluntly.

"...Well, can I have some champagne to go? It's a long boat ride back to Marieoja." The fencer asked.

"I've already sent Ruru for them."

Rek and Polnareff chatted for a few more minutes before Ruru went back to the deck carrying several bottles of champagne. The silver fencer eagerly recieved them, and went on his way.

"What is it now, Rek? Another worthless trinket for your collection?" Jun asked.

"It's no useless trinket, my dear Jun." Rek orders Ruru to break the box open. Inside the crate were 3 red gemstones the size of cats, a monkey skull and a block of pink wood.

"Excellent, they're all here." Rek exclaims.

_The Windy Dirge, forge_
Matyr and his engineers were working hard, constructing a new weapon for the ship.

"How much Wapol steel do we have left?" The machinist noble asked one of his soot covered workers.

"About 3 pounds worth, milord."

Matyr smirked. "That'll be enough. I'll only need one glove anyway."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 13, 2009)

"GRRR!!! LET ME GO!!! I'M THE KING!! THE KING!!!" Giant turtle Jason holds Kyle in his hand. "Let's see. You're the king, strongest of the gunner monkeys. Yet, Here we are." Jason's body has a few scuff and burn marks on it. "I would say i have captured you quite easily." Jason smirks."SHUT UP!!! LET ME GO!!!!" 

A few moments earlier- 

"HAHAHAHAHA!!!" Kyle laughs. "You think your good human!?" The small creature kicks the ground and a massive cannon pistol raises up. "COME ON!!" Kyle lifts the pistol like it's nothing. BOOM!!! This shot is even louder then the gorillas. The bullet fired is even larger aswell, It's a cannon ball! "GAHAHAHAHAH DIE!!" Kyle laughs.

Jason raises his right hand and KABOOM! the cannon explodes. "HAHAHAH!!! YOU SEE!!! YOU SEE!!! THIS IS THE POWER OF A KING!!!" Kyle laughs into the air. "This is the power, Of a king?" The smoke clears, Jason stands perfectly fine, The only visible damage is a few burns on his right hand. "W...WHAT!?" Kyle's shocked by the event.

"D..Damn...." He raises his gun and begins to fire with recklessness. "DIE!!" Kyle laughs, BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! one after another the shots ring out, He doesn't care what he hits anymore. Cannons are flying off the mountains and down into the forest. BOOM! His own men are getting caught in the explosions. 

"HAHHAHA FOO-GUFU!" Kyle's grabbed from behind. "Guah! What!?" He turns around Jason is holding him in his fist. "HOW DID YOU GET BEHIND ME!?" He shouts. "I dug a tunel." Jason answers. "Turtles are good at digging." Kyle blinks. "N..No they aren't..." He answers. "Like i'm going to believe a Kaola who claims to be a monkey."


----------



## koguryo (Mar 13, 2009)

*Invitations!*

From Inanna Island various birds of different species, shapes, sizes, and colors could be seen flying away.  The birds had bags on them and were headed out in different directions of the Grand Line, to the promising upcoming 'Rookies.'  The 'Rookies' include various Pirates and a Marine Crew.  Inside each bag is a letter that reads:

_'To Upcoming Rookies,

Prepare for an event of the ages.  You sacks of meat have been invited to my Tournament for up-and-coming Rookies.  You can either participate or even spectate.  There shall be free food and booze, so come and enjoy some good fighting, hot wenches, and delicious grub.  
Here are your list of Prizes:

3 Swords(1 Cursed Wazamono, 1 Ryo Wazamono, and 1 Regular Wazamono)
2 Devil Fruits (No logia)
75 Million Belli
"Kronus"
Ancient Book
Collection of Naruto signed by Kishi
Map to Poneglyph
Adam's Wood for New Ship
Autographed Pair of Franky's speedos
Small cache of Seastone
Dials (Eisen, Axe, Breath, Reject, and Flash)

Some of you may have to fight against each other, but forfeits are allowed, if you have such a problem with fighting Nakama.  To the Unlucky Marine Crew that I've invited, the 'Nonki' crew, watch yourselves, you may be the only Marines on the island.  The Pirates who hate Marines will be gunning for you, it shall amuse me.  So come here and enjoy the festivities.

Instructions for you idiots:

Inside the bag is an Eternal Log Pose, follow the needle.  There, it should be easy enough.  The island is called Inanna Island.  The birds shall be your guides.  Also, if you happen to be in one of the Blue Seas, there will be a giant tortoise escort to come for you.

Flame-Haired Zetta._​


----------



## Zetta (Mar 13, 2009)

They had arrived at Shabondy and were about to deliver the prisoner. Drake was still under the weather though... he wondered if all users felt this bad after eating the fruit. In any case, he knew it had worked. He couldn't even get close to the hold now without fainting. Lat was worried but Zengar consoled her. "This always happens. According to Vegapunk, new users are weaker to seastone than usual because the body hasn't gotten used to the changes yet. Give him some time and he'll probably be strong enough to break that cage."

They had restrained the pirate with seastone cuffs and he was being kept away from all his guns. The officers had no real clue who he was. Apparently, he was a very famous pirate. Then again, they had been out hunting deeper in the New World so news didn't reach them often. Ratsel was walking him to another ship where an official was waiting. In the mean time, one of Vegapunk's underlings had appeared on their boat. Sentoumaru, Borsalino's cousin and known as the man with the strongest defence in the Grand Line.

Drake met him in his cabin. He was still pretty weak. Zengar was doing sword routines on deck and Lat was dealing the transfer paperwork. "So how is the good doctor?" Drake said nonchalantly. His facade was trying to hide his weakness. He didn't want Vegapunk to know he was in bad shape.

Sentoumaru shrugged. "Same as ever I guess. He told me to tell you that G9 is fixed and they fitted it with the weapon you requested." Drake raised an eyebrow. "Weapon? We already have the XANXUS cannon. What could he have installed?" Sentoumaru took out a file from...wherever he kept his files. "Says here you requested a giant retractable drill to be mounted on the front." He shrugged.

Drake read file and instantly recognized the writing. "Ratsel... He's been bugging me for months about it." Sentoumaru took the file back. "By the way, since when are you a devil fruit user?" Drake looked surprised.

"How could you tell?" In response, Sentoumaru pointed to his head. "Haki. We can sense that. What does it do?" Drake shrugged. "No idea, I only ate it a couple of hours ago actually." Sentoumaru suddenly had a grin on his face. "You know, I've heard that when new users get blasted by haki, they may use their powers inadvertently, mind if I try?"

Before Drake could answer, he was blasted by Sentoumaru's formidable haki. His spirit was nearly too much to bear. He was losing consciousness.... then, for a split second, all the colours in the room inverted and it stopped. 

"Did you see that?" Drake exclaimed. Sentoumaru nodded and looked at his hands. "That's wierd. I can't feel my haki anymore... I wonder if your fruit's power is to nullify things. Which one was it?"

Drake pauzed for a moment before he responded. "Zetsubou Zetsubou no mi..." Even Sentoumaru blanched at the name. "The Despair Fruit? Are you insane? You should have reported it to the Doctor! Who knows what kind of strange powers you're gonna get..."

He shook his head. "Guess it can't be helped. By the way, I brought you your new orders. A pirate known as Flame-Haired Zetta is holding a tournament on Inanna Island. You're to hide G9 near there, infiltrate and if things get out of hand, wipe everyone out. If possible, capture the strongest ones there but don't blow your cover." 

Drake had an odd look on his face "Zetta... isn't he...?" Sentoumaru nodded. "Be careful." Drake didn't need to be told twice.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 13, 2009)

Everyone boarded the tiny ship, it was crammed. It was designed for perhaps max 3 people. But they were now with five and soon someone would accompany them as well.

A flying purple pinguin with tiny glasses on his beak landed on the ship holding a message.

Tsurugi took it from him and skimmed over  it

"Tsk...Well, well..." He grinned

"Can I read it as well?" Sakura asked, Tsurugi handed it over without complaint

"A invitation to a tournament by Flame-Haired Zetta?!"

"What?!"

Moments later everyone had read it

"So...Zetta is more then fine, holding tournaments and all...Following Steel Jack in his foottraces..."

"He was your captain right?"
"Yours--"
"Shut it Tsurugi." Zorokiller interrupted him again.
Tsurugi grins

"We sure can make a detour first. Especially when there are pretty ladies coming." Kamesama says

"We weren't asking for your opinion anyway."

"Yo!"

The blond kid stood before them in a flash, Tsurugi and Zorokiller already had their swords prepared

"Can I hitch a ride as well?"

"...Why should we let you?"
"Hmm...I want to see if my rival will be there as well...Plus I'll fight on your behalf Captain, you can keep the prizes."
"I don't care about the prizes, I'm going to meet Captain Zetta."

Zorokiller has a frown on his face
"Don't call him captain, he no longer deserves that title if just sits around somewhere organizing tournaments, deserting his crew like that."

Tsurugi sighs "Hey Onigiri, I hate you bastards, you know that...But you also know that that red-haired bastard isn't like that." 

Zorokiller looks down and remains silent, Tsurugi was right, but he wouldn't admit it too him.

"So, how about it can I join?"
Sakura smiles "Sure! But don't leave on me afterwards!"

The blonde guy waves his hand through his hair
"We'll see about that." and winks "Oh and by the way, call me Dash, fastest man in the Grand Line!"

"Welcome to the crew Dash!" 
"Ok! You guys have to follow this eternal pose"

"I'll navigate, Mr. Sakura. I got quite some skills in that department as well" Professor Q says politely

Sakura nods, he knew he could trust more in that man then Zorokiller, and he himself knew nothing about navigating so he left it to the tophat guy.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 13, 2009)

""What, Androids don't have asses? I thought that you were made anatomically correct so to speak?" Annie asks with a serious face though she says it more to annoy and make him even more uncomfortable.

"I do have buttocks, but like my nose for example it is all just decorative and serves no function unlike the disgusting things you humans do with the, actually all the body parts located in that vicinity."Alph imitated a shudder, though he did get a couple of ideas from this rather nauseating talk.One for his nose and the other?Well he believed this was just a saying but upon remembering someone saying it once it gave him a good idea.

By this time the two have already arrived on deck and Shin greeted the crew in an arrogant fashion."So did you guys miss your resident stud?"

Annie crosses her arms and shrugs at Shin, "Stud?" she asks and looks around questioningly, "I don't see any studs here...Oh!...you mean Tatsu. No he and I have been having lots of quality fun while you were gone. I think that I've fallen in love with him,"Her straight face confused him, and perhaps this was really the case.

He looked over to Tatsu and then back to Annie, that cold feeling associated with his jealousy was about to wash over him again but he fought it off, trusting Tatsu and from experience distrusting Annie."Nice to see you to Annie....Bitch."He added that last bit under his breath.He started to unpack the two bags that contained the souvenirs he brought along with him."I'm glad you had a nice time with Tatsu, since I had a blast in Nihon with all of the beautiful, well mannered women that were there and to top it off they actually had breasts unlike you."Knowing her chest was an sensitive issue he brought it up.

By this time the swordsman had already taken out, almost, everything in the two bags.What remained where the two presents he had for Annie but as he shoved that bag away with his foot he said."I'm glad I didn't buy anything for you, it would've just been a waste of money."Instead he started handing out the presents for the rest of the crew.First was M.J. who he gave a two chests and a large book titled *"Nihon's medicine over the ages"*The chest contained several pouches of herbs and other medicinal ingredients used in Nihonese medicine.

After escaping Mary's "deadly chest to face/near crushing hug"the boy moved on to Tatsu and Marcks"I didn't really know what to buy for you guys since it seemed rather gay but I got you both one of these though I'm not sure how useful they will be for you Tatsu."He pulled out two chests, they consisted out two rocks carved into a lower and upper chest shape which were made to fit onto the other allowing something to be placed inside.

The heat coming from inside could already be felt by the heat insulating chest but upon opening it the searing sound associated with these stones were heard, though when placed in water how they were be supposed to be used they would turn black and make an instant hot spring but now they were white from the scorching heat they generated."I'm sure that you could use this as a weapon somehow Marcks and perhaps it'll be useful for you as as well Tatsu, ancient Nihonese warriors used these to cauterize their wounds in the past."He moved on to Anya.

Though the box he handed to her was gift wrapped in a seemingly very romantic white with pink hearts patterned paper when she opened it she spotted a very commercial looking box with catchphrases like *"How much would you pay....Wait there is more"*And*“you get this all for the incredible low price of......*"Shin explained these were"Ginsu knives, supposedly the greatest Chef in Nihon,  Chop-san, only uses these.....Or so the saleslady said."

Next was Jessie who he gave a "Sakura bonsai, a hybrid plant that combines the beauty of a Sakura three with the practicality of a Bonsai three.......Yeah I didn't really know what I was thinking when I bought this but I couldn't really take something like Sushi with me"He scratched the back of his head and then moved on to Alph, he skipped Ray and OC since he hated both of them."I didn't know what to buy you either but I got my hands on this."He presented a badly damaged katana.(Think Kenpachi's zanpakuto)

"This is very......Nice."The android commented but Shin just rolled his eyes and took the katana and unsheathed it.He slashed it once across Alph's chest and besides damaging the rubber like skin it left quite a gash in the armor below it."It's pretty high grade steel, it's a decently sized katana so you should be able to reforge it into something more useful like adding a coating of this steel on top of that chest armor of yours."Alph was actually surprised by how well Shin thought this true and thanked the swordsman.

"That's it I'm out."Though as he was about to discreetly take Annie's presents and hide them in his room he saw M.J. rifling trough the bag."I thought you didn't buy anything for Annie."He was about to say that he didn't but M.J. had already moved over to Annie and compared the silk azure colored kimono in front of the gunslinger."It seems her size, how attentive Shin, I didn't expect you would actually know her size......Could it be that you wanted to give it to her alone.....At nigh....In your room....with candles."She would've gone on longer with her romantic/paranoid rant but something smaller caught her attention."A tanto....How romantic."Her enthusiasm was gone at this point but quickly returned upon drawing the tanto from it's sheet.

Though it was flashy and heavily decorated to the point that it almost looked like an ornamental tanto, though it could actually be used to stab someone, the blade itself had something engraved into it."Kawaiiiiiii!!!!"Like an excited schoolgirl she started squaling and jumping up and down."he had Annie and his name engraved into it, followed by a date.....Of your first kiss perhaps?.....First date?"She started ranting again, though in actuality it was the date they had first met.

Though honestly, this wasn't an idea Shin had came up with himself but it made sense at the time.She had given him a silver bullet, and so a tanto would be appropriate from a sworsman but this what happened upon buying it.

*Back in Nihon, Kun and Chan's, as the shop was called.*

 He had picked out the most expensive and beautiful looking Tanto but as he took it to the salesperson to buy it two people jumped up.A man and a woman, holding hands and seemingly glued together."Hihi, what a lovely day it is, isn't it?"The two spoke in an odd way, they spoke at the same time and perfectly in sync.

"Present, yes?"They asked and as he nodded uncomfortable they leaned closer to him, as the makeshift Siamese twins inspected him he became only more uncomfortable and he was honestly tempted to use that tanto to cut their eyes out."We're certain, you are in love......We can just see, feel, taste it!"This really scared Shin and two hands, each one belonging to a different person, were what forcibly kept him from running away.

Eventually they managed to talk him into engraving those names and date into the tanto but he kept insisting that "She's just a subordinate of mine."

Back on the Infinite

"Where's Shin."M.J. asked when she had lost track of him while she had been so excited."He made a run for it when you entered the excited schoolgirl mode of your's, he's in his cabin now."Alph replied though his attention was now grabbed by a single bird flying towards them carrying a bag.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2009)

No sooner did Polnareff left when a white stork landed on the Windy Dirge. It carried with it a log pose and a letter stored inside a blue bag.

"Zetta? I've heard of him. Quite a scary man, really loud. The man acts like he's a noble, yet hasn't even made his first billion yet."

Rek reads out loud the contents of the letter to Jun, Ruru and Uno.

"Most of those prizes are quite useless to us. I do not think we should enter." Jun said.

"I find the map to the Poneglyph quite interesting. I always wanted one, I even had plans for converting one of the rooms into a private viewing hall for the poneglyph. It may mean destroying Matyr's bedroom, but that man barely sleeps there anyway."

Jun takes the letter from Rek, and reads it again."An autographed Naruto collection? Who would want to desire such a worthless item?"

The ship's lift opens, and a raven-haired young woman jumps out of it. She wore a long black cape with green shoulder pands to hold it on. Underneath her cape she wore a black shirt that showed her midriff. She wore a dark green mini-skirt, with a small sogeking mask stitched onto it. SHe was holding a handgun with a crosshair attached to the tip of the barrel. "I WANT THE NARUTO COLLECTION!" She yelled. "The voice in my head is a Might Guy fanboy."

Rek chuckles while both Jun and Uno facepalm. "How amusing, Cass." Rek says to the enthusiastic sniper. 

Minutes later a pelican lands on the ship carrying with it another letter. Ruru takes the letter from the pelican and begins reading it. "Milord, it seems Inana island is where the first skirmish will take place."

"Very well. Set course for Inana island. If anyone will be needing me I'll be in my quarters. Ruru I want all the items Polnareff brought be stored post haste." Rek leaves everyone on deck and retires to his room at the third floor of the ship.

"The first skirmish....they'll be there as well. It seems like we'll be in for quite a battle.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 13, 2009)

-With Tew-

He was in his workshop, putting mods on the sword he had won from his fight. He manipulated it to take the shape of a rapier with a, narrow hollow stretching the length of the blade. He wanted to improve his old flaming sword design with a better working, better looking design. In order for it to work, he needed to create a control on the breath dial o he could make more or less air come out as needed. He was just making the finishing touches when he heard a bird flying. Before he knew it, a message came flying through the window, breaking it, and hit Tews hand, breaking the control.

Hey! Come back here bird! Henry, shoot that bird! ...No Henry. The damn thing just set me back hours. He grabbed the note, which was addressed to not only him, but De too. He opened it and read it.

-With De-

He barged into the room where Kara and Liz were talking, interrupting the conversation.

Oi, Kara! Hit me with the ten ton hammer!

"You're crazy De." Kara replied.

I want to see how hard it hits.

"No way in cold snowy hell." De looked sad after she said that.

De! Tew yelled from outside the room. De walked out of the room and was met by Tew, We're invited to a tournament.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 13, 2009)

V sat in his room staring at the bloody piece of paper he had received a few days at go from Rencar, one of the rebel leaders.  _The Knives of the Gemini Forges_ the page read.  V scanned it quickly.  Gemini Island used to have massive metal refining facilities that were destroyed several decades ago.  The greatest products they ever created, the knives, were hidden in the catacombs below the islands surface.  

"It's probably just a legend," V thought to himself.  He would look at the page again later.  For now, he was a pirate captain.  Hopefully he would meet OC at the tournament.  He would look forward to gutting the stupid bastard once and for all.  

*The Infinite Injustice...* 

OC stared at the approaching bird.  If he had his pistol he would have shot it, but thanks to Jessie his pistol was ruined.  OC headed over to Alph and MJ, who luckily for him were standing right next to each other.  Holding the electricity dial he had received from Daniel in his hand, he headed over to the two of them.  "Put this in my chest," he said, hoping at least one of them would know what to do.    

*With Angelina and William...* 

Angelina knocked on William's door once again.  After he gone into his rage, he had calmed down considerably.  Then it happened again.  And again.  And again.  William had chained himself to his bed and locked Angelina out.  He was remembering his visions from the fit, and he wasn't very happy with what he saw.  

Angelina worried William was going to die.  He hadn't eaten in three days.  Angelina tested the door.  It was still locked.  "I have food," she said.  William didn't reply from inside the room.  Angelina unstrapped the plunger from her back and slammed it down on the door.  The door shattered.  Angelina stood where she was, panting, until she saw what was going on inside the room.  

William was standing on top of a desk, a noose around his neck.  He looked gaunt and tired.  William scrunched up his eyes and was about to step forward when Angelina ran in.  "Stop! What are you doing?!" she shouted.  "Get down," she pleaded more quietly.  

William shook his head.  Angelina reacted quickly.  She leaped onto the desk and grabbed the rope.  William struggled furiously, but Angelina refused to let go.  Gripping it tightly, she tore the rope, much to her hands' discomfort.  The rope snapped and William fell forward onto the ground.    

Angelina ran towards William to make sure he was alright, but she discovered he was holding a knife against his throat.  "Calm down," she said hastily, nervous.  "Just let go of the knife.  We'll take a walk on deck to make you feel better.  Don't worry about your fits," she said soothingly.  

William slowly put the knife down and removed the noose from his neck.  He reluctantly followed her up onto the deck and breathed in some air.  "Here," Angelina handed him some bread.  William slowly ate it.  Suddenly, Angelina noticed something.  "A bird!" she shouted, pointing at the sky.  William followed her finger and saw a bird carrying a bag heading straight towards them.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 13, 2009)

"Now what did you want to talk to me about?"  Jessie said, she didn't answer for a minute beacause Jess was talking to Alph, but she than grab Jesse by the hand and led her outside, "Sorry guys we'll be right back.", Anya said on the way out.

Now that they were alon she took a breath and turned to Jessie, Ok jess, what Im about to tell has to stay between us, AND please make sure Annie never finds this out." she leaned againts the wall and begin to play with her hair, "Has Shin ever said anything about me?" Anya asked.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 13, 2009)

With Alph and M.J.

Oc had approached them, asking them to put a dial in his chest."I don't think that's a good idea, though I'm not an expert on Supersoldier physiology.....Hmmm."Actually that got her interested, she wondered how much the difference there would be between a normal human and a genetically enhanced test tube baby."I think I will be able to work something out, why don't we head to my medical ward."An evil smile appeared on her face  and a dark aura started to radiate from her. 

As long as he was on her operating table it wouldn't do no harm if she took her time and poked around a little, maybe remove on his kidneys....If he had them that is."Ah, I think it might be a good idea if I supervised."Alph didn't trust this one bit, besides this actually sounded interesting.The information gained from this test might be useful.

The three headed down and like the procedure was a simple one, after preparing for surgery and anesthesia was given to OC M.J. implanted the inside his body like the Supersoldier asked.Like always stitching up was an easy job with her Devil Fruit powers.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2009)

_*On The Infinite...*_
"I'm glad you had a nice time with Tatsu, since I had a blast in Nihon with all of the beautiful, well mannered women that were there and to top it off they actually had breasts unlike you." Shin tells Annie. 

Annie laughs derisively at his comment and crosses her arms over her chest, "I'm a B cup you fool! And for your information lot's of guys would pay to see what I have up top....also at the end of the day you'll still be a virgin loser." 

As Shin starts handing out gifts to the crew. Annie waits patiently for Shin to hand him some stupid trinket that he brought. However after everyone of the crew receives a gift Shin starts to walk away. Annie raises her right eyebrow doubtfully and stares at him as he walks away. _So he didn't get me anything afterall..._she muses inwardly, _pfft who cares, screw him_, ignoring the fact that she feels quite bothered, even disappointed by the slight though she'd never admit it. 

Right at that moment MJ pulls out a Kimono out of Shin's bag and matches it up to Annie and goes into one of her typical rants. Annie ignores the woman and chuckles slightly at the thought of even wearing that anywhere on deck but its the thought that count she supposes. _At least he didn't forget me_ she thinks to herself. 

After Shin had run away from MJ's teasing, Annie looks at the Kimono doubtfully. "Meh, it's not my color. I'll give it to Muffin to play with..." she mutters and throws it casually over her shoulder. Then she examines the Tanto blade, "This I could use," and she spins it around in her hand, placing it into her belt and she walks away. 

Several minutes later a large rainbow colored Toucan wearing a top hat, a bow tie and a Monocle approaches the ship and flies elegantly onto the railing of the ship, in its large beak is clenched a fancy cigarette. The bird also holds a brown pouch in its grip. 

The Toucan looks around at the crew blankly for several seconds and the crew just stare back at it in abject surprise. "There's something weird about that bird..." Marcks whispers to Annie. "Ya think!" Annie replies. 

The Bird clears its throat, "Ahem, my name is Toucan Sam The Second, may I speak with the Captain of your crew please," he asks in refined British accent, "I have a message that needs delivering."  

Annie shakes her head, "We don't have a Captain, fella," she responds, "Anything you got to say you can say it to all of us." 

Sam nods and chuckles, "Ah I see, a crew without a Captain...how egalitarian of you all. Well anyhow, here is the delivery," with his beak he unfastens the rope around the bag in his grip and hands it to Alph, "You have all been invited to a tournament for Rookie Pirates all the details are enclosed within the letter. I patiently await your response." 

*On a Mysterious Pirate Ship*
A large Raven wearing a tan trenchcoat and fedora lands on the railing of a Pirate Ship known as _The Kahana_. The Raven smokes a cigar and scans about the deck with calculating eyes. He notices a tall Pirate wearing a white mask and black robes, "Hmm...he looks like a tough customer..." the bird mutters to himself under his breath. 

"Hey friend my name is Poe and I have a special invitation that needs to be delivered," he tosses him the bag with the letter and Log Pose, "So are you man enough to accept?" he asks gruffly while taking a long puff of his cigar. A cute red head walks on deck and Poe winks at her.   

*On The Pirates Dream...*
A waterlogged Flynn and Kaya climb out of a battered and clawed Submersible. Flynn tears of his clunky divers suit and glares at Kaya, "We left like 3 Billion down there you know!!" he hollers at her. 

Kaya shrugs at Flynn defensively, "Well we did recover 50 Million at least. We're lucky we got that much before that Sea King grabbed us," she replies. 

"Pfft...whatever. I swear I'm gonna come back here and kill that monster one day," Flynn responds, "Now just let me count the treasure we recovered," he says with a sly grin. Kaya rolls her eyes at Flynn and chuckles, "Heh, in your dreams. I'm gonna be lookin' over your shoulder the entire time," she says with a smile.

Before Flynn can press the issue he notices Angelina and William a ways off on the deck talking with something or someone, "Are they talking with a.....a bird?" Flynn asks.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 13, 2009)

Somewhere in the Grand Line, a certain red-haired pirate's Den Den Mushi rang. This wasn't just his normal Den Den Mushi. This one was the first he had ever owned. Only 7 people in the world owned a connection to this snail. As far as he knew, 6 of those were either dead or had lost them. He was currently looking for the 7th and he hoped this was him.

"Is that you?" he yelled into the reciever. "Where are you? Did you escape? Where can we pick you up?" As he listened, his face turned from bright to sour to downright scowling. "You know, this is a new low for you guys. Not even pirates would go this far."

The voice on the other end laughed and continued. "Yes, I know where it is. Why do you want my crew there exactly?" the man listened carefully. "You're kidding. You're threatening my nakama... for that?"

The man sighed "Very well, I accept." and he suddenly got a dark look in his eyes. "But you do realise, that after this all is over..." the sky darkened above his ship. Thunder and lightning crackeled overhead. The wind became wild, propelling his ship further into the direction of his destination. As they moved, the clouds followed. "Your asses are mine." He hung up.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 13, 2009)

Naibunes Boulevard
Kanga-bat Rocky stands above Anglora wailing his arms in the air yelling *"KNOCK.....YOU.....OUT!"* Anglora looked at the monstrous beast with fearful eyes. She started to crawl back slowly from him while she still had the chance, but every crawl she took, Rocky crept closer. An idea then popped into Anglora head. She held her hand towards Rocky and shot some sparks into the air, displaying a dazzling lights show. Rocky joyfully hopped around the sparks in the air.

Anglora took this as her golden opportunity as she once again charged towards the docks. She seemed to be in the clear until a giant shadow appeared over her head. It was Rocky crashing down towards her. Anglora luckily jumped out of the way at the last minute as Rocky landed, creating a large crater. He began to thrash about with a fury of jabs towards Anglora. She reluctantly dodged most of the jabs but she was hit by one, sending her flying into a rock hedge. Rocky triumphantly raised his arms into the air.

Just then.... A human's head appeared out of Rocky's pouch. The human jumped out of the pouch and landed perfectly on-top of a stone pillar. She wore an exotic white suit and she had long brown hair. She looked rather young despite her old age. She surveyed the battlefield and witnessed the defeat of one of her prized pacifista by none other than the Makaosu's vice leader, David. Many of the fodder guards began to back away at the sight of this woman. "Get out of here!!!!!! Director-sama is about to fight! This entire canyon is her weapon!" "I ARRIVE to the battlefield to see Naibuuuuuuuuuuunes Boulevard in such an uproar because of these intruders?!?!?! Deeeeeeeeeespicable, simply DESPICABLE. The woman said in a harsh tone. Her voice was oddly enough to cover most of the battlefield. "By the way, I'm Miss Bella." She then said in an utmost friendly tone. A text box appeared properly introducing the woman.

Miss Bella
Director of Naibunes Boulevard (and psychopathic maniac....)

Miss Bella then began to turn a dark brown, the same color of the stone pillar she was standing on. She soon resembled it perfectly. "Camo no earth!" She said as she jumped up and landed back on the stone pillar, plunging it into the ground and causing a massive quake throughout the battlefield. It was evident that she possessed an earth type power that gave her such tremendous power.  

"You should all know that I'm Miss Bella and I'm a BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD mother-"  "SHUT YOUR MOUTH!" The guards of Naibunes replied hastily.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 13, 2009)

Leave was over. G9 had set sail. The massive behemoth of a fortress cleaved the waves like a hot knife through butter. Everything was going smoothly. Lat and her binoculars were in her tower room. She was their lookout. If any ship, pirate or otherwise, appeared... she would press the red button. 

This connected her directly to the bridge. Normally, this place was occupied by Drake. The Boss, as he was known in the Fortress, was indisposed. His new devil fruit had fucked him up. Big time. 

Ratsel was at the helm. He looked positively star-struck every time he glanced at their new drill. "Finally! I have you! My Titanic Revolving Obliterating Manly Battle Extension!" The surrounding crew had to resist the urge to groan but Ratsel hadn't noticed them. 

"With this, we shall surely PIERCE THE HEAVENS!" He raised his right index finger to the sky and started laughing maniacally. That groan finally escaped the lips of his subordinates. "Stay sharp!" he said suddenly. "It'll be several days before we get there. I want everyone in fighting form now that the Boss is sick."* SIR! YES SIR!*

The main deck was big enough for 200 marines to comfortably fight on. Zengar doubled as the Fortress's drill instructor much like Ratsel doubled as their cook. For the moment, Zengar was training them. They all stood in a square formation as six marines were advancing on the target in the center. This target was, naturally, Zengar. He was a strict but powerful teacher. He only had but one rule. "If you draw your sword, I'll draw mine."

The Marines got closer to Zengar as he stood there, with his eyes closed. He was honing his blind fighting instincts. One of the Marines abruptly lunged at him from behind. He was met with a backhand to the face which sent him flying out of the square.

Suddenly, Zengar ran forward between the other five. One of them got a hit in the stomache. Another a quick slap to the back of the head. One more took a roundhouse kick to the face and the fourth was blasted a way by a three hit combo. All of them were unconscious before they hit the ground.

The last Marine panicked and drew his sword, hoping to fend of Zengar. Never ever draw a sword infront of Zengar Zonvolt. He opened his eyes. "I accept your challenge." His hand moved towards his sword and unsheathed it. The other Marines moved as far away as humanly possible. For they knew what was about to happen.

The single unlucky Marine knew that he was doomed. Still, he wasn't going down without a fight. He charged Zengar and flashed his sword through one of the routines he had taught them. Zengar easily parried all the hits and countered with a strike that blast the Marine back towards the edge of the deck.

Zengar raised an eyebrow and yelled "What's wrong? You won't hurt me with such a weak resolve!" The Marine was so frightened he nearly wet himself. "I'm sorry sir! It won't happen again! I..." But Zengar interrupted him."SHUT UP!" The Marine flinched. "and listen!"

"My name is Zengar!" he pushed a button on his katana and it lengthened and became wider it so it now resembled a long and straight zanbato. It was about as wide as Zengar was and five times his height. The blade seemed more fit for a giant and yet Zengar was casually lifting it with one hand.

"Zengar Zonvolt!" He brought the sword into a ready stance with the tip pointing straight at his target while the edges were pointing downward and upward.

"I am the sword that cleaves evil!" He charged his prey, who was paralysed with fear. As he reached him, he modified his grip he would hit him with flat of his blade. "Zankantou Home Run!"

He swung his sword hard at the poor soldier and yelled a fierce battlecry that would haunt the nightmares of all the Marines present.
"CHESTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

The blade hit the man in the torse, launching him high up in the air and straight over the horizon with only a twinkle to show he had passed. His sword reverted to a normal katana and he sheated it. "There is nothing..." he started "my Colossal Blade cannot cleave!"

The marines around him broke in thunderous applause as Lat followed the poor man's trajectory and relayed his coordinates to another marine ship. He would be saved. Afterwards she sighed. "Honestly, if he keeps doing that, we'll run out of recruits soon..."

In his quarters, Commodore Drake was fighting his own battle. The fruit was causing him to see hallucinations of old memories and the one he was reliving was of an event that happened four years ago... the day he assumed command of G9.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 13, 2009)

-With Bolt and Kama-
They both look up as they see Colt trying to escape.  They then turn to each other.
*"HE'S MINE!"*
They both take a swing at each other and punch each other at the same time.
"Impressive."
"I can say the same for you."
"Lets see if you can take another hit!"  He begins to takes another swing, only for Kama to jump up, thus only hitting the air.
"See you in the winner's circle."
He begins pursuing the orangutan through the tree branches.
"BASTARD!  Get back and finish this!"
He punches at a tree's base and crushes the trunk and it begins to fall.

-With Colt- 
He quickly makes his way towards his boss to find sanctuary.
"Phew.  Safe.  Now to turn around and confirm that safety and HOLYSHITFUCK!"
Kama's weapon slices the branch Colt had been on now moments before.  And even further behind him, Colt saw one tree falling over after another.  He starts swinging even quicker.  Colt takes out his pistols and turns around to shoot at Kama.
"TAKE THIS!"
He unloads a flurry of bullets at Kama who dodges them all by bouncing around from tree to tree.
*click*click*
"OH COME ON!"
"You're mine."
The weight hits the branch that Colt was standing on and he begins to fall to the ground.  He feverishly tries to grab any branches to no avail.  He looks down below and sees Bolt hungrily looking up as his prey descends towards him.  Kama notices this and dives down to get to Colt first.
"I GOT HIM FIRST!"
Bolt the jumps up to try and beat Kama to it.
"NO!  HE'S MINE!"
They both make a fist and rear it back.  During their quarrel between each other, they had almost forgot about Colt again.  As each of their fists push forwards at one another, it makes contact, but not to their intended target, but to Colt's face.  For a slight moment, it becomes disfigured and he begins spinning in the air.  Bolt and Kama land on the ground butting heads again and then hear a loud thump as Colt hits the ground.  They turn back to each other.
*"I WIN!"*
*"WHAT!?"*
*"GRRRRR"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2009)

bloosom.queen said:


> "Now what did you want to talk to me about?"  Jessie said, she didn't answer for a minute beacause Jess was talking to Alph, but she than grab Jesse by the hand and led her outside, "Sorry guys we'll be right back.", Anya said on the way out.
> 
> Now that they were alon she took a breath and turned to Jessie, Ok jess, what Im about to tell has to stay between us, AND please make sure Annie never finds this out." she leaned againts the wall and begin to play with her hair,
> "Has Shin ever said anything about me?" Anya asked.


_
Uh oh_ thinks Jessie _I don't like her tone of voice and if Annie won't like it then its something major especially if its something to do with Shin...._

Jessie forces a smile at Anya and nods, "Uh yeah....I'll do my best not to tell Annie," Jessi responds and she puts the emphasis on, _I'll do my best_. 

"Shin hasn't said anything to me about you. To be honest with you Shin and I only talk about mundane things. You know like training and stuff. I mean look at what he bought me..." and she holds up the miniature Bonzai tree/Sakura blossom hybrid tree, "I'm a shipwright. You'd think he would buy me like a hammer or a saw or something but anyway that's just Shin I guess. He means well." 

Now Jessie counters with her own question, "Um, so why do you want to know whether Shin has asked about you?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 13, 2009)

On the Infinite Injustice

Alph accepted the parcel given to him by the Toucan and opened it, finding a letter and an Eternal Log Pose inside, After the rest of the crew had gathered, including OC, Shin and M.J., the android started reading the contents of the letter out loud.


"To Upcoming Rookies,

Prepare for an event of the ages. You sacks of meat have been invited to my Tournament for up-and-coming Rookies. You can either participate or even spectate. There shall be free food and booze, so come and enjoy some good fighting, hot wenches, and delicious grub.
Here are your list of Prizes:

3 Swords(1 Cursed Wazamono, 1 Ryo Wazamono, and 1 Regular Wazamono)
2 Devil Fruits (No logia)
75 Million Belli
"Kronus"
Ancient Book
Collection of Naruto signed by Kishi
Map to Poneglyph
Adam's Wood for New Ship
Autographed Pair of Franky's speedos
Small cache of Seastone
Dials (Eisen, Axe, Breath, Reject, and Flash)

Some of you may have to fight against each other, but forfeits are allowed, if you have such a problem with fighting Nakama. To the Unlucky Marine Crew that I've invited, the 'Nonki' crew, watch yourselves, you may be the only Marines on the island. The Pirates who hate Marines will be gunning for you, it shall amuse me. So come here and enjoy the festivities.

Instructions for you idiots:

Inside the bag is an Eternal Log Pose, follow the needle. There, it should be easy enough. The island is called Inanna Island. The birds shall be your guides. Also, if you happen to be in one of the Blue Seas, there will be a giant tortoise escort to come for you.

Flame-Haired Zetta."

"I do not trust this one bit, though the Dials sound interesting I have heard about the Eisen dial."Alph said, he wasn't sure whether or not it would be a smart thing for them to go there.It had marine trap all written over it.

"I say we go, I could use the excercise though the prizes seem kinda lame but they'll have to do."Nihon had proven how much stronger he had to get and this tournament could help him progress quite a bit.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2009)

Annie reads the prize list, "Naruto?! Whats that?"

Marcks chuckles at Annie's question, "Well duh Annie!!!! Naruto is like only the most super duper popular comic series ever written. I used to read it all the time. It's about a young boys heroic quest to become a great Ninja like his father and overcome...."

She quickly waves off Marcks, "Yeah, yeah sounds like crap. I only read the good stuff like Berserk or even Fairy Tail," she responds, "Anyway 
 that seastone prize looks good to me. I'm running low and its certainly rare to come by any sizable supply. I'm in for sure." she mutters.  

Annie turns towards Shin, "Boy oh boy you're screwed if you draw a woman in the first round huh fella!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 13, 2009)

BOOOM!!!!! A sea king crashes into the canyon of Naibunes Boulevard. "Heyhey. Finally a real challange!" David laughs. "You don't know how tired i am of holding back." He lets out a deep long breathe. "I'm David, vice-*PRESIDENT* OF THE MAKOSOU! He points his thumb at himself. "The most powerful man in the land! King of all he sees! Ruler of the Ocean! President of Awesomeness! God of Epic!" He spins his spear around. "Sea kings obay my every command! THROUGH THE POWER OF MY MANLYNESS ALONE!" 

David flexes and the Seaking picks it's head up. "I don't use the devil fruits, I don't fight with haxed weaponry! Through my skill and skill alone i defeat those who stand before me!!!" the man let his arrogance flow like a river. Possibly because he was psyched, His first real battle in a long time. He'd gotten to rusty, He's been too content with slaughtering the weak. He needs this challange, he needs to bring his muscles back to what they were. "COME AND FIGHT ME!!" He cheers.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 13, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _
> Uh oh_ thinks Jessie _I don't like her tone of voice and if Annie won't like it then its something major especially if its something to do with Shin...._
> 
> Jessie forces a smile at Anya and nods, "Uh yeah....I'll do my best not to tell Annie," Jessi responds and she puts the emphasis on, _I'll do my best_.
> ...



"Well...", she stoped for a couple of seconds and took a breath, "Its just that, he's just so.....different, I mean I can't get him out of my mind, as weird as it is, I kinda like him more than I should, he's strong, funny, annoying but funny, and he's so handsome." she stop for second to get her thoughts together, "I have never in my life time ever felt like this before in my life.....he makes me happy, i like when he's around me and like the sound of his voice.", she walked over to deck of the ship and looked out to the sea "I don't know why I feel this way but I can't help it, I mean Annie is perfect for him, she beautiful, she kicks ass, and she's known him longer than I have, but still, Im jealous of her and part of me want him to be with me instead of her, and I feel like such a bitch to have those feelings." her voice started to choke up and she tried her hardest to hold back tears, but a little bit of water rolled down her cheek, and she quickly rubbed her eyes hoping Jessie did not see,


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2009)

*With Hawkins -*
Hawkins leaps away from a giant light beam fired from the Pacifista's mouth, feeling the searing heat of the blast just graze the soles of his boots by mere inches. He lands behind a rock and flips into the air over the robot lashing his Dragonhide whips at it, *"WHIPLASH!"* he snags the Pacifsta's legs and pulls with all his might but to his horror the Pacifista doesn't even budge an inch, "Well I shoulda seen that one coming!" Hawkins exclaims.  

Suddenly the giant Cyborg grabs the whip with its right hand and casually swings him around in a circle and flings him with the speed of a bullet straight into a rock wall, causing a huge explosion of smoke and debris. A bruised and cut up Hawkins crawls out of the debris, coughing up gray smoke. He sighs as the Pacifista opens its mouth at him and charges up another energy blast, "I remember when things were much more simple," he mutters to himself.  
_*
In another place and another time...*_
_"OI! Riceball head whats wrong with you?!?" Hawkins hollers at his Onigiri man comrade, "You're not supposed to navigate using the clouds!!" 

The onigiri man looks up at Hawkins and shrugs, "But that cloud up there looks like an Onigiri," he replies matter of factly as if this is all the explanation that is needed. 

Hawkins facepalms, "YOU DUMBASS WHY DON'T YOU STICK THAT ONIGIRI UP YOUR ...."

"LAND SIGHTED!" hollers a female voice. 

Hawkins does a double take as he looks out into the horizon and sees an island. The onigiri man nods with satisfaction, "Yosh! I told you so!" he tells Hawkins. _

*Right here right now...*
Hawkins faces down the beam of light hoping that someone with a Devil Fruit Power shows up in his vicinity within the next second.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2009)

*On the Pirates Dream...*

"Birdy!" Kent shouted as he spotted the ridiculous looking bird. "YAY!" He leaped up and tackled it to the ground, ignoring it's sqwuak of protest. "Huh?"
He asked, looking at a strange piece of paper. "You're invited.....yadayadayadayada. Hm. Well, looks interesting." Everyone looked at him. "We're invited to a tournament," he explained. "On Inanna island in the Grand Line. Winner gets a ton of sweet stuff."

'But how do we get there?" Jorma asked. "We're in the middle of South Blue, in case you forgot."

"Elementery, my dear Jorma," Kent said calmly, pulling a thin silver wand out of the scroll. "Let's see now...up, right, left, down...HAHA!" A huge torando appeared above them and beagn spinning them around, playing funny music. Suddenly, the world went black, and they appeared in front of a strange looking island. Kent tossed the wand away. "We're here."

"WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?"

*With Prince...*

It's well after the meeting of "senior officers", and Prince is slightly confused. Not about the plan, it was stupid and would probably get them killed. But it was simple. No, what confused him was different, more sinister, more....malevolent.

_I'm a senior officer?_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 13, 2009)

Annie turns towards Shin, "Boy oh boy you're screwed if you draw a woman in the first round huh fella!"

"I think I will manage, I will just picture your face on that woman and then Supasupa."The swordsman imitated cutting trough something as he made those cutting sounds."Anyways though I'm having a blast with you and your warm personality I'm heading down to train if you don't mind."Though he had been looking forward to see Annie again after being gone for a few days but five seconds of her presence reminded him what an bitch it could be and how much it annoyed him.

Though the fact she kept taking shots at him for no reason coupled wasn't the only thing that bothered him, that Tatsu thing wasn't forgotten by Shin, though he was almost certain she was just messing with him something about it still infuriated him.....For some reason the name Rek popped up in his mind and that only made matters worse, he really needed to let out his frustration and a productive way of doing so was training and so Shin headed down to the training cabin and got to work.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2009)

Annie stares at Shin curiously as he walks away, "Well what got stuck up his craw?" she asks, "He's turned into mister sensitive all of a sudden," she says with a chuckle. 

Tatsu shrugs and gives Annie a dubious stare, "Maybe its because you implied that you slept with me," he suggests, "Words can affect people too you know, I should know. Back in the Circus those bastards tried to make me feel like the lowest creature every chance they got. It wears on you after awhile."  

"Thanks for the advice Doctor Tatsu. I'll take that into consideration," Annie replies and she heads towards her workshop to work on her new rifle. On the way to the workshop she runs into Anya and Jessie  in the hallway. 

The Shipright is patting Anya on the back for some reason and frowning, "Hey ladies what's going on?" Annie asks. Jessie jumps slightly when she sees Annie, "OH! hey Annie I was just talking with Anya," she replies but Annie can sense a hint of nervousness in her voice and on her face. 

Annie nods sympathetically, "Oh I see..." she turns towards Anya, "Maybe I can lend an ear?" Annie suggests.

Meanwhile Toucan Sam flies over to the wheelhouse to help Alph lay out a proper heading and how to follow the Log Pose to the Tournament island. 

"You are quite an interesting crew I must say," he tells Alph while perched on a banister. 

Alph, "Interesting would be an understatement I believe," Alph responds, its his best attempt at a joke and _The Infinite Injustice_ heads onwards.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 13, 2009)

"Maybe I can lend an ear?" Annie suggests. Anya turnes to Annie with her eyes red, even thou Anya put on a smile, you can tell she was crying, "Oh hey Annie." Anya said wiping her face, "Everything is fine, I just need to be alone, but I'll tell you when the time is right." Anya quickly walked away heading to her room.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 14, 2009)

On the Infinite Injustice-

Tatsu comes up to the top after hearing Shin's return. He hears the discussion about Annie's "fun time" with him while Shin was gone and is imidiately tempted to return to his room, afraid to get mixed in their complicated love, "Hey Shin, welcome back, not that I ever noticed you were gone since I wasn't here eith-Oh whatever, just welcome back."

He starts to back up out of the area incase things took a turn for the worse but was stopped by Shin's present giving. He takes the crest that Shin got for him and observes it, "Hey, thanks, I know what to do with this." He pulls out some string and attaches the crest to it and then ties it around his neck, "There we go. By the way, this isn't gay or anything..." He looks around, shifty eyed, at the crew members.

Ray remains in the crow's nest, watching the gifts be dispersed, "What, nothing for me Mr. Swordsmen?" Ray doesn't feel like bothering to learn all of the crew's names, so he just sticks with what he can remember about each of them, "And I thought what we had was special." He says, not even bothering to look down at his crewmate.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 14, 2009)

"You had to shoot it down didn't you? It was clearly making its waydown towards us and you shot it in the face!" Gintoki said

"I was aiming for you. Your fault for moving, you bastard" Sougo said as they walked into the hut. "Oh look Dante's awake."

*"Hey, whats with that tone? Your dear friend is finally awake!"* Dante said making theatrical gestures

"Sougo pulled the short straw and was on bed pan duty."

*"Oh. Gross. Thanks."*

The two handed Dante a piece of paper and knew what was coming as a grin emerged on his face.

"We've already got a boat." Gintoki said

*"Well what the hell are we waiting...."*

Just then a huge explosion occurred and a black haired, slightly tanned man in an orange martial art get up burst through the hut, demolishing it completely leaving all four men wondering what the hell just happened.

"Oh! Hey! I'm really sorry about that! My name is.."

"Goku??!!!" they all said in unison

"Yeah...how did you know?" he said looking very confused


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 14, 2009)

"GUFU!" Jason slides back. "HAHHAAH!!!" Kyle laughs. "STUPID HUMAN!!! YOU DIDN'T EXPECT THIS DID YOU!?" He stands twelve feet tall and flexes. "I AM THE MOST POWERFUL!! I AM KING!!!" "Oi. Oi." Jason shakes a sleeping kyle. "Wake up." Kyle blinks and looks around. "FOOL!!! YOU CAN'T AWAKE ROYALTY FROM THEIR SLEEP!!" "I did it to do this." He raises his right foot back and aims Kyle towards the see. 

"GENBU PUNT!" BOOM!!! Kyle soars off into the sky and vanishes in a dot of light. "And that ends this arc." He dusts off his hands. "AH!!! TURTLE MAN!!!" James shouts. "It's me." Jason turns as his body begins to crack and fall to the ground, his size decreasing by half. "Ah? Jason!? What the hell was that!?" Jason shrugs. "Genbu mask." He then walks past James. "Let's go, i beat the monkey king, I kicked some monkey ass. now i want to take a monkey nap." 

"Haha." James blinks.

With Belle and Hana-

"GUAH!!!" The little spider monkey flies into a tree. Hana and Bell's weapons seem to be burning red hot. "That... was new..." Belle comments. "Let's ignore it for now." Eve dips her sword into the water to cool it down. "We're back." Jason and James walk out of the woods. "Ah, where's the other two." WHAM!!! Bolt flies out of the woods, lands on his feet and slides across the sand. "THAT ALL YOU GOT!?" He shouts. 

"NOT EVEN CLOSE!" A weight on a chain comes flying towards him, ripping through the trees. Bolt side steps it, The chain jerks and SLAM! into the back of his head. "BASTARD!!! GET OUT HERE AND FIGHT LIKE A MAN!!!" Bolt shouts, Kama appears behind him. "You should just fight like a man, Mr. Dancer." Bolt's eye twitches. "Number one, IT'S A PERFECTLY... It's a perfectly acceptable fighting style."

"Number two... How the hell did you do that!?" He shouts. "Ninja trick." Kama comments, taking a bite of an apple. *"HOW DID YOU DO THAT!?" *They all shout. "Ninja trick." he talks while chewing. "I've gotta learn how to do that." James's eyes sparkles. Just then, PLOP! a note hit's jason. "Ah?" 


"To Upcoming Rookies,

Prepare for an event of the ages. You sacks of meat have been invited to my Tournament for up-and-coming Rookies. You can either participate or even spectate. There shall be free food and booze, so come and enjoy some good fighting, hot wenches, and delicious grub.
Here are your list of Prizes:

3 Swords(1 Cursed Wazamono, 1 Ryo Wazamono, and 1 Regular Wazamono)
2 Devil Fruits (No logia)
75 Million Belli
"Kronus"
Ancient Book
Collection of Naruto signed by Kishi
Map to Poneglyph
Adam's Wood for New Ship
Autographed Pair of Franky's speedos
Small cache of Seastone
Dials (Eisen, Axe, Breath, Reject, and Flash)

Some of you may have to fight against each other, but forfeits are allowed, if you have such a problem with fighting Nakama. To the Unlucky Marine Crew that I've invited, the 'Nonki' crew, watch yourselves, you may be the only Marines on the island. The Pirates who hate Marines will be gunning for you, it shall amuse me. So come here and enjoy the festivities.

Instructions for you idiots:

Inside the bag is an Eternal Log Pose, follow the needle. There, it should be easy enough. The island is called Inanna Island. The birds shall be your guides. Also, if you happen to be in one of the Blue Seas, there will be a giant tortoise escort to come for you.

Flame-Haired Zetta."

Jason blinks for a moment looking at the eternal pose. "Another tournament." He rubs his chin. "L..Let's not go.." Belle sweatdrops. "It would only-" *"TO INANNA ISLAND!"* Everyone shouts, Even Kama. "OI! WHO INVITED YOU!?" Bolt shouts. "Hey, Gunner monkies are gone." He points over to a boat filled with all the monkey's. "I'LL GET YOU NEXT TIME GADGET!! NEXT TIIIIIMMMMMEEEE!!!!!" Kyle shouts. "So, I'm free to leave now." 

He says proudly. "I always wanted a ninja in my crew..." Jason's eyes swell. "We...We can finally use the plan!!!! Well..Not yet... we still need a cyborg and a warrior in a loincloth with a helmet and shield... But The plan is soon to be completed!!!" "Let's just go and get this over with. I'd like to have the marines on our ass sooner so we can get it over with sooner."


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2009)

*"Finally finished"* Finner got onboard his ramshackle raft he built from the debris resulting from the Monarach Pirate's cruel attack on the Marine Base. 

*When I find those pirates, I'll cut out their throats and rip out their teeth. * Grimacing, Finner boarded his vessel and set out. *Goodbye North Blue. I may never come back here again. * Taking a ration of bread and meat he salvaged from the Marine's emergency supplies, and filled his flask with Sake and ate his fill.

Rummaging through his pocket he pulled out the curious piece of colored paper he found on the corpse of a dead pirate.* "A tournament eh? Maybe those Monarch pirates will be there. And I could use some new swords. Innana Island here I come!"*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2009)

Naibunes Boulevard
Miss Bella listened to David's egotistical introduction with a raised eyebrow. Though, you couldn't tell because her body was perfectly camouflaged with the earth. "You say you haven't had a challllllllllllenge in a while huh? Neeeeeeeither have I CHILD! I've been the director of Naibunes for 20 looooooooooong years and not once has anyone been able to cause as much damage as you FOOOOOOOOOLS." Bella said while stretching. "You just destroyed one of the pacifista which certainly aren't CHEAP to creaaaaaaate. But don't worry, you'll PAAAAAAAAAAY with your lives!" 

"Deep earth no soruuuuuuuuu! Miss Bella said as she disappeared from sight. "Rising eaaaaaaaaarth pillars!" Bella commanded from an unknown location as numerous tall earth pillars rose from the ground surrounding David. Suddenly, the pillars began to take on the shape of a giant stone fingers. They slowly rose from the ground and all pointed towards David. 

Two hands from underground then grabbed David's ankles. It was none other than Miss Bella. The deep earth soru attack she used earlier made her go underground. From there, she commanded all of her attacks. 

"Stone fingers shingaaaaaaaaaaan!" Miss Bella said as the stone fingers charged at David while Miss Bella held him. A shingan from a giant stone finger would cause terrible damage no doubt.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 14, 2009)

The Stormy Dawn floats as Eddy stands on the deck next to Mathias. Suddenly a strange bird flies over the ship and when Eddy looks up a note hits his head.
"Damn it! My eye!!" 

He opens the note and read

'To Upcoming Rookies,

Prepare for an event of the ages. You sacks of meat have been invited to my Tournament for up-and-coming Rookies. You can either participate or even spectate. There shall be free food and booze, so come and enjoy some good fighting, hot wenches, and delicious grub.
Here are your list of Prizes:

3 Swords(1 Cursed Wazamono, 1 Ryo Wazamono, and 1 Regular Wazamono)
2 Devil Fruits (No logia)
75 Million Belli
"Kronus"
Ancient Book
Collection of Naruto signed by Kishi
Map to Poneglyph
Adam's Wood for New Ship
Autographed Pair of Franky's speedos
Small cache of Seastone
Dials (Eisen, Axe, Breath, Reject, and Flash)

Some of you may have to fight against each other, but forfeits are allowed, if you have such a problem with fighting Nakama. To the Unlucky Marine Crew that I've invited, the 'Nonki' crew, watch yourselves, you may be the only Marines on the island. The Pirates who hate Marines will be gunning for you, it shall amuse me. So come here and enjoy the festivities.

Instructions for you idiots:

Inside the bag is an Eternal Log Pose, follow the needle. There, it should be easy enough. The island is called Inanna Island. The birds shall be your guides. Also, if you happen to be in one of the Blue Seas, there will be a giant tortoise escort to come for you.

Flame-Haired Zetta.

"A tournament, huh? It sounds interesting!" Eddy looks at Mathias " Ready for a tournament? We will rock!"

Eddy turns and yells "Straight to the Innana Island!!"


Somewhere else.......

Jake is on a raft for days....
After he read a note about a stange kind of tournament he decided to go. Some hours later....his raft floats around when he looks and spots something in the distance....."Hmm...."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 14, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-


"Wait!"  Bolt points angrily at Kama.  "This guy is JOINING US!?"
"Like I've said, I've always wanted to have a ninja in my crew."
"But this douche!?"
"What, you have a problem with me?"
"What do you think?" he sarcastically responds.  
The begin presses their heads against each other until Belle bashes both of them over the head.
"Will you two IDIOTS quit it already!?"
They both rub their heads.
"S-Sorry...."
"W-Who the hell are you!?"
Belle then appears in front of his face with a very evil look coming from her eyes.
"I can either be your best friend, or your worst nightmare."
"S-Sorry..."

Bolt then gets up and and re-reads the note for himself.
"Another tournament, eh?  These prizes are looking pretty good to me.  I wouldn't mind trying out these 'Dials', hell, maybe even a Devil Fruit."
"A Devil Fruit?  For you?  Please, you've always hated the idea."
"Anything for an edge, right?" he puts on a smile that Belle feels is a little 'off'.
"....whatever."


----------



## koguryo (Mar 14, 2009)

-With Hunter

Just as the Pacifista was charging it's laser, Hunter lunged his sword into the android's head.  The force of the blow made the Pacifista change it's trajectory, so the blast just missed Hawkins.  

Hunter's arm was shaking after delivering the blow, "What the hell is this thing made from?"

The Pacifista turned it's head towards Hunter and he just stared blankly at it, "What th-"

The Pacifista grabbed Hunter's head and slammed his face into the ground, "AAAGGGGGHHH!"

-The Nonki

The Nonki crew were currently battling Pirates when a bag dropped in the middle of everybody.

Joseph looked at the bag, "Time-out!!!!"

Everyone out of curiosity gathered around Joseph and peered over his shoulder.  Joseph began reading the letter aloud,

"To Upcoming Rookies,

Prepare for an event of the ages. You sacks of meat have been invited to my Tournament for up-and-coming Rookies. You can either participate or even spectate. There shall be free food and booze, so come and enjoy some good fighting, hot wenches, and delicious grub.
Here are your list of Prizes:

3 Swords(1 Cursed Wazamono, 1 Ryo Wazamono, and 1 Regular Wazamono)
2 Devil Fruits (No logia)
75 Million Belli
"Kronus"
Ancient Book
Collection of Naruto signed by Kishi
Map to Poneglyph
Adam's Wood for New Ship
Autographed Pair of Franky's speedos
Small cache of Seastone
Dials (Eisen, Axe, Breath, Reject, and Flash)

Some of you may have to fight against each other, but forfeits are allowed, if you have such a problem with fighting Nakama. To the Unlucky Marine Crew that I've invited, the 'Nonki' crew, watch yourselves, you may be the only Marines on the island. The Pirates who hate Marines will be gunning for you, it shall amuse me. So come here and enjoy the festivities.

Instructions for you idiots:

Inside the bag is an Eternal Log Pose, follow the needle. There, it should be easy enough. The island is called Inanna Island. The birds shall be your guides. Also, if you happen to be in one of the Blue Seas, there will be a giant tortoise escort to come for you.

Flame-Haired Zetta."

Paegun looked at Joseph for a second, "Dude, nostalgia."

Joseph, "Tournament sounds so familiar."

"Freakin' Kronus sounds familiar."

The semi-giant shouted, "Dude, it's fuckin' Zetta!"

"It's addressed specifically to us."

Eric looked at the rest of the crew, "We can nab some strong Rookie Pirates from this place."

"What should we do?"


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2009)

What the hell is that thing? Finner exclaimed as a giant tortoise floated in the water 10 meters away from him.

Finner had just finished off a rowdy group of pirates who thought they could steal his supplies. Now that I think of it, that paper did mention something about a Tortoise.

"you're going to the tournament too?" croaked one of the dispatched pirates. Why didn't you finish us? We're going to the tournament as well, If you had killed us now, there would have been less competition.

I don't kill weaklings. It's a waste of my time.

Finner got onboard the tortoise and it started to move.

Seeya at the finish line! Finner waved goodbye to the defeated Reaper pirates.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2009)

_Inana Island, Du Mortis Estate_

When Rek's grandfather announced where the first skirmish would take place, a small army of workers descended to Inana island, carrying with them the finest building material money can buy. In days a small slice of Marieoja was constructed on the island, complete with a massive golden gate with the family symbol etched onto it. 

Inside the newly built mansion a meeting was taking place. A woman dressed in an elaborate pink dress(OOC; Think Queen Elizabeth's clothes, but pink and with more frills) was having tea with a group of W.G. agents. Her hair was a dark purple, fashioned in the usual Du Mortis ponytail, but with twice the amount of ribbons. 

"Is everything ready for my beloved child and his cousins' arrival?" The woman asked one of the agents.

"Yes, lady Du Mortis. Though I do not think Sir Zetta would like it if he found out his tournament was to be manipulated by us."

The woman laughed. "Rahahahahahahaha! I care not for what he'll do if he does find out we're using this rookie's tournament for our own purposes. I'll just call Borsalino to slaughter the peasant riff-raff if needed. Besides I haven't had tea with that sexy, sexy, man for quite some time." Lady Du Mortis closes her eyes, and begins to imagine Admiral Kizaru standing before her, shirtless. 

"Lady Du Mortis, would you like to have an ****** at the speed of light?" The light man whispers to Rek's mother's ear sensually.

The World Government Agents do not know whether to call a doctor or just leave Lady Du Mortis be, as right now she was on the floor, drooling and moaning Admiral Kizaru's real name.


_The Windy Dirge_
The Windy Dirge would arrive on the island in half a day. Thanks to the advanced technology built inside the ironclad ship it was possible for Rek to sail through the entire Grand Line in the span of days, provided they had enough supplies and the engine was kept running continously. 

Right now Rek was reading the paper inside his library, teacup in hand. "How surprising. Gottwal, you must read this." He called to the masked revolutionary, who was looking at some books Rek owned. "What is it now?" He asks, irritated. Rek puts the paper down on the coffee table and points to the headline.

"*Fortress at Nihon Attacked*"

When Uno read this, numerous Nihonto phrases began spouting out of Uno's mask. Rek can only presume this to be praise for what had happened. 

"Excellent. Yoh-kun seems to be doing a good job." He says, regaining his composure.

It's an amusing event to say the least." Rek tells him.

While two were conversing on what had happened on Nihon, Elza runs into the room, holding Sheep in her arms. Her white hair was tangled, and the smell of gunpowder wafted in the air as she entered.

"Rekkie-poo!" She yelled, putting Sheep down and locking Rek in a tight grip. "Cass wants to take Sheep from me again!" She whined.

The young noble sighed."You've been playing with Sheep for hours. I think it's best if you gave Cass time with the adorable creature, or else I'll take it away from you. Would you like that?"

Elza pouted. "Fine, I'll share. But only because you said so." Elza left the library with Sheep in her arms. When the dragon girl was gone Rek took a sigh of relief. "Ever since we acquired that creature those two have been fighting nonstop. Provides for good entertainment though. "

Rek rises from his seat, and reaches for a porcelain teapot nestled in a white tea cozy. "Now, how about some tea?" He offers to Uno.

Inside the ship's training hall Jun was busy training. She was currently punching a steel block, created by Rek with his powers. Though not as durable as normal steel due to weaknesses in Rek's ability, the sheer volume of the block made up for it.

"3001,3002,3003...." She muttered like a mantra, delivering punch after punch to the steel block. Her spear rested on one of the training hall's weapon racks, repaired recently by Matyr. "...3004, 3005, 3006...." She continued, her focus on the steel block and the steel block alone. After reaching 3500 punches Jun stops and takes a rest. "That spear...I am not ready to wield it again." She mutters to herself. She remembers the battle with Izanagi, and how she quickly broke her spear. "...The blade is a manifestation of a warrior's spirit. My spirit was broken, and now I must rebuild it." After a few minutes of rest she stands up and continues to punch the steel block.

_Naibunes_

The Pacifista bombarded most of the Tero with its laser beams. The arrival of the cyborgs quickly changed the tide of the battle, and right now the Director of Naibunes has joined the battle. 

Gil however, did not care. The mesh was put in hiatus for a while, and only wished to crush his foes.

"Mace!" He yells, hurling a Tero at one of the Pacifista, blocking a laser blast aimed at him. 

"KEFKEFKEFKEFKEF!"  Gil let his morning star go and jumped high into the air, sending a drop kick to the Pacifista's face. The Pacifista was unfazed, and countered by grabbing Gil and throwing him at a Tero. Gil quickly got up and stabbed the Tero with its own sword, sneering. "The servants of Popo are vile monsters indeed." He smiles evily, licking the blood off his lips. "Cyborg constructs, created by the servants of Popo to insure that Turducken becomes Duckturken, ruining the catchiness of the delicious holiday meal. But they have one flaw."  Gil points into the air, yelling loudly. 

"THEY ARE BASED ON BEARS! I WILL NOW INVOKE THE POWER OF TRUTHINESS TO SMITE YOU, EVIL DUCK-LOVING BEAR-ROBOT!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2009)

The Stormy Dawn
Mathias quietly watched the ocean waters as the stormy dawn casually cruised. He had gotten to know most of the crew already and felt pretty comfortable with them. Suddenly, a strange bird flew over the ship and dropped a letter on the captain's face. Mathias looked at the bird curiously as it flew away. "The grandline is full of surprises." He said to himself. 

Mathias went back to observing the sea and the sights without a care in the world until Eddy began to read the letter. The contents of it caught his attention hook, line, and sinker.

"To Upcoming Rookies,

Prepare for an event of the ages. You sacks of meat have been invited to my Tournament for up-and-coming Rookies. You can either participate or even spectate. There shall be free food and booze, so come and enjoy some good fighting, hot wenches, and delicious grub.
Here are your list of Prizes:

3 Swords(1 Cursed Wazamono, 1 Ryo Wazamono, and 1 Regular Wazamono)
2 Devil Fruits (No logia)
75 Million Belli
"Kronus"
Ancient Book
Collection of Naruto signed by Kishi
Map to Poneglyph
Adam's Wood for New Ship
Autographed Pair of Franky's speedos
Small cache of Seastone
Dials (Eisen, Axe, Breath, Reject, and Flash)

Some of you may have to fight against each other, but forfeits are allowed, if you have such a problem with fighting Nakama. To the Unlucky Marine Crew that I've invited, the 'Nonki' crew, watch yourselves, you may be the only Marines on the island. The Pirates who hate Marines will be gunning for you, it shall amuse me. So come here and enjoy the festivities.

Instructions for you idiots:

Inside the bag is an Eternal Log Pose, follow the needle. There, it should be easy enough. The island is called Inanna Island. The birds shall be your guides. Also, if you happen to be in one of the Blue Seas, there will be a giant tortoise escort to come for you.

Flame-Haired Zetta."

"Hehe, a tournament? That means powerful fighters will be there. This can be my golden opportunity to test my strength against other martial artist! I'm all for it captain." Mathias said jubilantly. "As the first mate of the Angel pirates, I vow to win."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 14, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

"He must join! I need him to teach me how to eat with my mask on!!!" He shouts, lifting his mask over his face like Kama but then lets go and it falls back into place.

James grabs the note from out of Bolt's hands with his tail and reviews it, "3 Swords!!!" He imidiately stops ready after seeing that, "That's..." He lifts up his foot and begins to count toes, "Even more than I need!" He slams his fist on an imaginary desk, "We're going!!!"

With the Nonki-

"All the Rookie pirates on one island. If we stop them all, we can move onto bigger pirates and bigger and bigger until there are none left!" The Pirates that they were battling line up behind him, arms crossed, and nod their heads, "This is true."

"Who asked you!" He looks back to his crew, "As Vice Captain of this group I demand that we go!" He nods his head, *"Since when are you Vice Captain!!!"* They all shout.

He completely ignores them, "But before we go..." He looks back at the pirates, "We have one thing to take care of." He points his finger at his opponent and shoots a chain at her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2009)

*On Inanna Island...*

Kent stepped calmly off the _Pirate's Dream_ and looked around. "Tournament should be starting soon. Blade pirates, form up!" Everyone huddled up. They had agreed on the Blade Pirates as a tribute to Zooey. They had also decided to (generally) listen to Kent. "We have some time before the tournament begins. Get supplies, do crap. But don't get drunk, or else you'll fight like shit." He scanned the island restlessly. "There's only a few ships here right now. Scout out the competition. If you can steal anything that might help, do it. Everyone got it?" Nods. "Break."

*With Ilyana...*

"We've landed, m'lady."

"Excellent. If you spot Alexander's ship, move toward it and inform me immediately."

"Of course, m'lady. It was brilliant. If Alexander is anywhere, it will be here for this tournament."

"Is anyone else of importance here?"

"Only Du Mortis, m'lady."

"I should've known," Ilyana muttered, pushing her dark hair out of her eyes. "That family has the annoying ability to be everywhere at once."

"M'lady!" A man burst into Ilyana's quaters, out of breath. He was dressed in the standard, black suit of the Calhan family.

"What is it?"

"M'lady, Edward's ship- The _Silver Empress_...It's here. And it's flying a jolly roger.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 14, 2009)

Later....
Jake jumped from his raft on the island and walked towards some pirates. He wanted to ask for some instructions and information about the tournament.



_The Stormy Dawn_....
Everyone could see the Island's port as the ship was approaching the place. Many pirate ships were there as well. The whole place was full of life. Sounds and voices of people could be heard from far and from the port to the town was filled with people like a great competition was taking place.

"Haha, this will be fun!!" Eddy said and everyone aboard the ship yelled. 

Minutes later the ship appraoched the port and the pirate docked their ship. The Angel Pirates landed on the Island!


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Kahana...* 

V watched the raven settle down on the deck.  "My name is Martin Keamy, captain of The Vendetta pirates." V hated pretending to be a pirate, but he looked forward to slaughtering some of the garbage that sailed the seas.  V grabbed the bag from Poe's neck and opened it up.   

"To Upcoming Rookies,

Prepare for an event of the ages. You sacks of meat have been invited to my Tournament for up-and-coming Rookies. You can either participate or even spectate. There shall be free food and booze, so come and enjoy some good fighting, hot wenches, and delicious grub.
Here are your list of Prizes:

3 Swords(1 Cursed Wazamono, 1 Ryo Wazamono, and 1 Regular Wazamono)
2 Devil Fruits (No logia)
75 Million Belli
"Kronus"
Ancient Book
Collection of Naruto signed by Kishi
Map to Poneglyph
Adam's Wood for New Ship
Autographed Pair of Franky's speedos
Small cache of Seastone
Dials (Eisen, Axe, Breath, Reject, and Flash)

Some of you may have to fight against each other, but forfeits are allowed, if you have such a problem with fighting Nakama. To the Unlucky Marine Crew that I've invited, the 'Nonki' crew, watch yourselves, you may be the only Marines on the island. The Pirates who hate Marines will be gunning for you, it shall amuse me. So come here and enjoy the festivities.

Instructions for you idiots:

Inside the bag is an Eternal Log Pose, follow the needle. There, it should be easy enough. The island is called Inanna Island. The birds shall be your guides. Also, if you happen to be in one of the Blue Seas, there will be a giant tortoise escort to come for you.

Flame-Haired Zetta."  

"Prizes? Interesting.  Especially all of that seastone... Hey Charlotte, come here," V said waving to Clemens.  V hoped he would get a chance to kill her as well during the tournament.  She distracted Garrick to much and had proven to be a thorn in his side one to many times.  "Take this Eternal Log Pose and get us to Inanna Island." 

*The Infinite Injustice...* 

"Money?" OC said when he heard what was going on.  "That can buy me lots of nachos...." he said dreamily.  He was definitely participating in the tournament.  

*The Pirates Dream...* 

William stared at the paper which invited them to the tournament.  He was going to participate.  It would give him something to keep his mind off of the visions that he was having.  He stared at Angelina.  She wouldn't want him to participate.  William didn't care.  He needed to find a purpose.  William wanted to discover his past, but he had a feeling his visions were of what he once was, and he didn't want anything to do with that.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 14, 2009)

In a big palace somewhere

"I have come here once again...Princess..." a man said wearing a kimono and a obi and a large nodochi sword on his side.

_"Ah...It's you, Kojiro...Finally someone here! This damn bastards don't play along with my games anymore!"_

A fishman that stands next to her tries to calm her down, he looks over to Kojiro

"Kojiro, it seems your apprentice has left us as well. You lost him out of sight?"

Kojiro smirks "What the kid does isn't my problem..."
The 'princess' becomes annoyed and stamps the floor in frustation _"Kojiro!! Everyone is messing it up for me! Do something about it!"_
Kojiro bows "Ofcourse Princess Aurelia..." He stands up and leaves the room, the fishman follows him.

"Wait up Kojiro!"

"What is it Desch?" Kojiro replies to the fishman
"A really large part of the Shinkigen Kishi has left...It seems only you, Saek and Zephyros are left...And ofcourse the Godai Kishi..." the fishman replies
"What a disgracefull bunch we are, aren't we?" Kojiro replies in a sarcastic way

"It seems other relatives of the princess also started to 'play' as they like to call it with the pirates as well...It seems to mess with our ideals of reforming this world. The Everett Industries and the likes of them..."


Kojiro sighs "Well...What the hell is Novabent doing then? Isn't his daughter active anymore or so? What about his brother?"
"His brother? Novabent killed him by his own hands, well his son-in-law did that dirty work for him." Desch replies, the tone in his voice gives away that he fears that man with greatly.

"I hope he is still contained somewhere..."

"It would be the best for the world, even that woman or our princess could stop him."

"Tsk...The princess isn't fit for battle, a girl like her--"

"Shut it Kojiro! It's best not to provoke the battle!" He lowers his voice 
"Without her...We would be vulnerable to the world goverment, at this stage we cannot afford that..."

"Yeah...I got it...So are the other Godai Kishi informed of the current situation?"

"Yeah...But I decided it would be best to send you or Saek or Zephyros for now."

"Hm...Let Saek handle it...He was last assigned to Tsurugi right? It might be fun for the two to have a reunion." Kojiro smiles, he laughed the cruelty that would ensue, Desch wasn't like this, but he was a visionary, he wanted things to change, violence was just a way of getting it.

"Yes but don't forget...His grandson is with Tsurugi as well at the moment...He has been Novabent's latest guinnea pig..."

"Whatever...As I said, let Saek do it..." Kojiro walks away, frustrated, he wanted to fight, but with a little bit more honour, he didn't want to fight for the dying organization.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2009)

"This Tortoise is huge!" Finner thought to himself. He had loaded his boat and supplies aboard the tortoise's back and still had plenty of room to walk around.

"I hope this tournament has some strong people. The Blue Seas have become full of weak pirates. It's getting rather annoying."

"Come to think of it, I'm going to need a flag. And a name for myself."
Finner pulled out a large cloth sail he had taken from the Reaper Pirates and began drawing his symbol on it. A large flaming demon with two swords protruding from his head like horns.

"BEHOLD, This is the flag of the Demon Pirate Hunters!!!" Satisfied with his work, He hung the sail onto his small boat and sat near the front of the turtle.

Bored, Finner pulled out his mini telescope and began surveying the horizon.

After a minute he caught sight of a small vessel sailing directly ahead.
"Is that.......... Marc??"


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 14, 2009)

-With Tew, De, Melissa, Freddy, Kara, and Liz, on deck-

Melissa laid on the floor, looking dead. Kara sat with her back against a wall, arms around her legs and had her head put down. Freddy dazed into space. Liz was standing grinning as she sharpened her blades. De and Tew were the only ones in the conversation. 

Great free drinks, I'm there!

The prizes are generous too. I have all the dials I could ever want, but that seastone would be great to get my hands on. De, do you know what Naruto is?

Naruto... he rubbed his chin, Sounds familiar...

Melissa chimed in, "Naruto is a writing of some sort. I think it's a how to book on failing."

Sounds unhelpful.

De snapped his fingers. I got it! Naruto is what I used to use to wipe my butt!


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 14, 2009)

koguryo said:


> _'To Upcoming Rookies,
> 
> Prepare for an event of the ages.  You sacks of meat have been invited to my Tournament for up-and-coming Rookies.  You can either participate or even spectate.  There shall be free food and booze, so come and enjoy some good fighting, hot wenches, and delicious grub.
> Here are your list of Prizes:
> ...



"Well, what do you think?" Fluck asked, turning behind to look at Larissa. The swordswoman frowned as usual, something she appeared to be doing more and more often around the white-haired youth. _"I don't really need another sword since I'm fine with my own, but the Adam's Wood and the money can be quite useful if we really want to start our own crew...That said, though, how are we supposed to get there?"_

Fluck scratched his head absentmindedly. Well, they didn't really have anything to do now, but they did have a lot to gain from heading there, so why not? Granted, they would be in much greater danger there, but they would be in danger wherever they went, anyway. Darver and their combined bounties (especially Larissa's) had more or less made sure of that.

"Well, I more or less agree with you, but you might not like the transport we're using..."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 14, 2009)

"Stone fingers shingaaaaaaaaaaan!" Miss Bella said as the stone fingers charged at David while Miss Bella held him. A shingan from a giant stone finger would cause terrible damage no doubt. "Hehe... Heheheh....HAHAHAHAHA!!!" David unsheathed his two swords. "Dragon of the east, Tiger of the west. Fuel the fire of my blades of war." A green energy and a red energy began to engulf his blades. "HAH!!!!" He unleashes two slashes towards the stone hands and causes a large explosion. 

As the dust clears, David jumps backward. "Hahaha..." He laughs. "Sorry. I've forgotten the names of the techniques i learned." He grinned. "Ten years in prison, I had to try to learn any ability i could to gain power." He sheathed his blades. "The only techniques i remember... " A massive grin rolls across his face. "I just made up names for." He begins to swing his hair around. "NEEDLE BRAID!" His hair jet's forward like a spike.

With the Little Tree Pirates-

"He must join! I need him to teach me how to eat with my mask on!!!" He shouts, lifting his mask over his face like Kama but then lets go and it falls back into place.James grabs the note from out of Bolt's hands with his tail and reviews it, "3 Swords!!!" He imidiately stops ready after seeing that, "That's..." He lifts up his foot and begins to count toes, "Even more than I need!" He slams his fist on an imaginary desk, "We're going!!!" 

Everyone nods and the crew hops onto the boat. "HELL NO!! NOT WITH HIM!" Bolt shouts. "Ok, See yah." Jason waves. "O..OI!!!" The anchor raises up. "H..HEY!!!" Bolt shouts, running towards the ship. "LIKE HELL YOU'RE LEAVING WITHOUT ME!!!!!!!!!" Jumping into the air and grabbing onto a rope on the back of the ship.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 15, 2009)

-On the LTP's Ship-

Bolt climbs up onto the railing, trying to get back on the ship.  He eventually gets up and jumps onto the deck.
"You guys suck."
"I was just teasing ya'.  It was all in good fun."
Bolt glares at him and crosses his arms.  "....wasn't funny...."
"Either way," he takes out the Eternal Log Pose and looks at it for a moment, "We got our directions for our next destination."  He points in the same direction where the Log Pose was pointing. "TO THE TOURNAMENT!"
*"AYE AYE CAPTAIN!"*


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2009)

-Aadvent Island-

"I'm almost 100% sure that you're actually a figment of my imagination. The almost comes from the fact that everyone else can see you." Gintoki said with his mouth wide open, making the speech a little strange.

"Come to think of it, I'm not even sure what happened. I was having a weird dream about me being in the future and Vegeta had a moustache. Gohan had all grown up and then the dragonballs came to life and nothing really made a lot of sense."

"Dragonball GT? Yeah that sucked, you keep thinking it was a dream, it'll probably be better."

"I also get this bad feeling that there is another adventure where I am some sort of emo kid and Master Roshi is..."

"The less said about that the better." Gintoki said thinking about the upcoming movie debacle.

"Well anyway I was training and tore a hole open in reality, then got sucked in. You know....you look familiar too..." he said pointing at Dante. Dante shook his head

*"Don't think about it. Please."* Dante said sighing at his difficult past

"Well, I kinda just ploughed into your house," he said picking up a pair of wooden breasts and looking at them curiously, "I'll try and fix it for you. Shouldn't take too long."

"Wait wait wait! Before you go and try and rebuild that ...thing.., would you be willing to give us a lift somewhere?" Shinpachi interjected.

"Huh? Sure OK. But what about the house?"

*"Don't worry about it. We don't even live on this island. We're going to kick some ass at a martial arts tournament."* Dante said throwing a few punches

"Oh what? Hey! Can I participate? I'm pretty good at things like that!" Goku said displaying a flurry of punches which no-one could even keep track of. Dante stopped and put his hands in his pockets

"Hah! It would be pretty dull for you. You'd win with just one finger." Gintoki laughed

"Aww! Well I'll drop you guys off and fly around for a bit to see how you guys do!" Goku said with a determined look on his face. They all got the feeling that he wanted to join in no matter what. With that they all got into a small boat and Goku lifted them up and flew to Inaana Island at speeds they had never experienced before.

After a short while they arrived on the Island and looked around at the multitude of ships at the dock. Sougo ran to the edge of the dock and threw up, not faring so well with air travel. Goku looked around excitedly and then flew up.

"I'm going to have a wander round. This is all so interesting..." and then disappeared.

"There's the registration booth. Let's sign you up." Shinpachi said preferring to believe that that whole episode had not actually occured.

Dante stretched a bit and pulled out agni and rudra and did a ridiculous pose. *"Free Rum, here I come!"*

"That's the attitude...." Shinpachi said stone faced.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 15, 2009)

-With Drunken Rum-

So it's settled! Sharp turn toward Inanna Island! No one moved, Head to Inanna Island! No one moved again, Oi, what;s this?

De, Henry used to steer the ship.

I see. Someone else do it! No one moved, Kara, you do it. She looked up and walked back into the woman's chamber, then came back out with the ten ton hammer.

"You said you want to be hit by this?" Kara said.

Not anymore-

Kara hit him with it anyways and De went flying far away. This grabbed Freddy's attention.

"That's right, land in the water you son of a bitch!" He yelled to De, who now looked like a spec in the horizon. However, the spec started growing bigger and bigger. When it got close enough, the crew could tell that a bird was carrying De back to the ship. It finally got close enough to drop De back on the ship when Tew recognized it.

You're that bird that destroyed my control device! I'll- De landed on Tew. Then the bird landed.

"Hello, my name is Josh Mocking Bird."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 15, 2009)

Tatsu soared around the sky above the Infinite Injustice as it sailed to Inanna Island. He did a quick spin around and then fired one of his Blaze Dials, scorching the clouds. Alph had helped him make a pair of fingerless gloves that he could use to shoot his Blaze Dials without interferring with his Dragon Claws.

However, he couldn't practice on the ship, or they would be sailing on a burn plank of wood, and Jessie would not approve of that. It was a tough adjustment, getting used to using the Blaze Dials along with his own flames, and he has yet to get to use them in combat. He never liked sparring with the others, afraid of burning them.

That is why the Dragon Man was looking forward to taking part in this Tournement. While the others were interested in the prizes, whether it was the money, the seastone, or the Adam's wood, Tatsu was just hoping for some good competition that he could test himself against. See how he stood against others in the Grand Line. 

He fired both of his Dials in the same direction, pushing him back, "Man these things are strong." The clouds start to clear and he spots an island, "Guess that's it. WE'RE HERE!" He shouts down to his comrades.

With Ray-

He still hadn't finished incorporating all of the stolen dials he acquired into weapons but he managed to create a few new useful items. He was interested in the Dials that were being offered as prizes, many of them he did not find on his stealing spree. He looks at the island as they approach, "Well if I don't win I can always get them the same way as the others." The drummer says, spinning one of his sticks around.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 15, 2009)

_*Inana Island...*_
The Infinite Injustice sails into the harbor of the tournament island. There are already other Pirate ships anchored at the docks. Alph steers the ship into port with mechanical precision. Meanwhile Jessie hefts the large tri pronged anchor over her shoulder and casually drops it into the water. 

As the Unnamed Crew gather on the top deck, Jessie takes immediate notice of the other ships in the harbor, admiring some fo them. One large ship in particular catches her eye, its called _The Pirates Dream_. "I'd like to take a tour of that ship," she tells Annie as the girl climbs down from the snipers nest. 

"It looks like a noble's ship to me," Annie replies, "Speaking of Nobles, I hope that Rek and his crew have nothing to with this tournament." She still has nightmares of that affair back on Aadvent Island. 

_*On The Kahana...*_
The Pirate ship had double timed it to Inana Island and by dawn the watchmen in the Crows Nest has sighted the island far over the horizon with his telescope. 

In the wheelhouse, Clemens aka Charlotte steers the ship calmly towards their goal, she has traded in her standard Marine coat and pants suit (modeled after her former role model Captain Hina), for a form fitting mini skirt and tank top over which she wears a mini leather jacket. 

V walks on deck and Clemens looks him up and down, "Inana Island will be in visual range within 5 minutes. We'll dock soon after," she announces. Of all the people under Garrick's command she dislikes V the most. Her charms have never seemed to work on him and she knows full well that Garrick is the only thing that has prevented him from trying to slit her throat. _Good....maybe I can get rid of this hideous monster during the tournament_ she muses to herself. 

"Good luck during the tournament," she tells V with an innocent smile.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 15, 2009)

*-North Blue-*

Marc and Tetra

Marc sat on the bow of his small sailboat as it powered its way through the waves. He took long slow draws from his cigarette, releasing clouds of smoke that the wind quickly snatched away. Suddenly his boat broke violently on a wave showering him with sea spray dousing his cigarette. Snatching it from his mouth he looked at it before crushing it into a small ball in his hand. There is something off about the boat, Marc thought to himself surveying the ocean in front of him. Tossing the crumpled cigarette overboard he jumped to his feet and stepped on to the deck. Fumbling in his jeans for his pack of cigarettes he kicked open the door to his cabin. Lighting the lamps and his cigarette he quickly scanned the room. His eyes fell on a hump covered messily by some tattered old sails. "Get up" Marc said flatly poking the mound with his foot. Slowly the mound removed the sails revealing Tetra, "How did you know?" Tetra asked cheerfully a huge grin on her face. "Great, just great" Marc said stepping out of the cabin and on to the deck. "The next island we reach you are getting off and going home" Marc said coldly looking at the still smiling Tetra, who muttered under her breath "thats what you think.". Tetra was too use to being rebuffed by Marc to take it to heart anymore and instead flopped on the deck enjoying the sunlight. Deciding he would just kick her off at the next island Marc returned to his seat on the bow.

Marc was just about to doze off when he heard Tetra getting up and making her way towards him. Gritting his teeth in annoyance he bit his cigarette destroying it. He rummaged in his pocket for another one while turning to see what Tetra wanted. "There is another boat behind us, and its flying some colors." Marc jumped to his feet quickly and made his way to the stern of the boat. He snatched up his telescope and jammed it to his eye. In the distance he could see a small sailboat flying a large flag with a flaming demon on it. Where the horns should have been instead there were two swords. Looks like pirates to me Marc thought swinging the helm to starboard. "Drop the sails" Marc said coldly to Tetra. Tetra scurried off lowering the sails quickly. "Weigh anchor while you are at it" Marc said his eyes glued to the boat behind him. Marc sat quietly on the rail flicking at his earrings watching the ship quickly gain on them. Tetra sat next to him much to his dismay, swinging her feet back and forth. As the boat drew in range Marc placed his hand on his wakizashi and prepared to leap unto the other boat. He was abruptly stopped in the middle of his action when the sailor on the other boat called his name.


----------



## Darth (Mar 15, 2009)

The Kid said:


> *-North Blue-*
> 
> Marc and Tetra
> 
> ...



"Is that you Marc Gomez?" Finner jumped off the tortoise and onto the small sailboat. "What are the chances of us meeting like this? I certainly wasn't expecting to see you. And who is this sexy chick you're travelling with?"

Finner told Marc about the tragedy at the Marine Base, he then explained to him the letter he had found and the tournament he was on his way to attend.

"Don't tell me you're going too." said Finner. "Tell you what, Since we both are heading in the same direction, join my crew, we'll tackle the tournament together, just like old times eh? What do you say?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 15, 2009)

*On The Pirates Dream...*
Flynn sits in his cabin, looking at a heavy and expensive gold box on the floor. He had managed to recover the box along with a sizable amount of treasure during his undersea excursion with Kaya. There are many carving and intricate designs all over the outside etched into the gold, forming strange swirling designs. Flynn kneels down and unclasps two gold locks placed at the side of the box, he opens it and grins at the contents inside. 

Two gleaming Tanto blades sit in carved out niches inside, their blades reflect Flynn's face and glimmer like pure silver. The handles are made of ivory and the tiny cross guard of solid guard. He removes both swords and spins them around in his hands. Even though they're meant to be identical the tanto in his right hand feels much heavier while the one on the left is much lighter. Flynn looks over at the two broken Tanto blades on his bed and sighs, "Sorry guys you've been replaced. You've taken me as far as you can..." he sheathes both blades into his leather belt and walks out of the cabin. _Time to reach a new level_ he thinks to himself.  

As he emerges onto the top deck Flynn sees a Pirate ship docking and in the distance far over the ocean he can make out another ship closing. Usagi leans back against the railing, casually drinking from his wine jug, "It looks like this place will be swarming with Pirates before too long," the giant Panda tells Flynn before taking another swig from his bottle.

Flynn nods, "Are you going to participate in the tournament?" he asks Usagi. The Bear scratches his chin and shrugs, "I wasn't planning on it but then I figured it wouldn't hurt to test out my skills," Usagi replies. "Yeah well if you draw me just make sure to withdraw," Flynn states as he disembarks. Usagi chuckles and continues to drink from his jug. 
*
With Hawkins...*
Hawkins gets back to his feet thanks to Hunters interference. As the Pacifista begins slamming Hunters face into the ground repeatedly, Hawkins leaps behind the giant Cyborgs back and snaps his whip around its neck. He pulls backwards with al his might and momentarily tips the giant off balance. 

Hawkins backflips as the Pacifista spins around and smashes its right fist over his head. He looks over at Hunter as he leaps out of the way, "Listen pal, this thing's shell is harder then steel! We've gotta target its insides somehow. Its the only way to beat these monsters!" Darver had managed to get his hands on secret Pacifista schematics thanks to Anglora secret contacts in the Marines and Hawkins had read through them while preparing for this invasion.

He ducks behind a stone wall and reaches into his satchel, pulling out a purple swirling fruit in the shape of a peach. The last in his private inventory. Not so long ago after he had left a certain crew, Hawkins had discovered that he could not only mimic the powers of beings with Devil Fruit powers but also directly from Devil Fruits themselves. The only drawbacks being that he could only use the Devil Fruit power for a short time before the fruit literally melted in his hands from the pressure and he would need to wait some time before he could mimic a power again. The Fruit didn't become destroyed of course, it would merely grow back somewhere else in the wide world. Even Hawkins couldn't end the existence of these mysterious Devil Fruits.  

Hawkins grips the fruit in his hands and closes his eyes, *"MIMIC!"* he exclaims. Suddenly his eyes glow like blazing coals and a red aura and smoke extend all around his body. Hawkins jumps over the stone wall and points his right hand at the Pacifista while holding the devil fruit in his left. The palm of his right hand glows bright red blasting two powerful streams of hot molten lava, *"Blazing Cannon!"* he exclaims.

The Lava hits the Pacifista in the chest and sizzles against his metal exoskeleton. Hawkins doubles the intensity and blasts the creature back into a wall. A river of lava pours over the Pacifista but it get up undaunted with hardly a scorch mark on its chest.

"If I can somehow blast his insides with this lava we should be able to scorch his metal ass," he tells Hunter and then he stares at the DF in his hands as it starts to wither away and smoke, "I've got maybe a minute left, so we better make this count!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 15, 2009)

*-North Blue en route to the tournament.-*

Finner, Marc and Tetra.

"Hello, I am Tetra" Tetra said cheerfully waving at Finner.  "Fine you got yourself a crew mate" Marc said dryly once Finner had finished his explanation. "As long as you understand that I am only in this to hunt pirates. I don't give a rat's ass what happens to you." "What about me?" Tetra asked Marc slyly holding on to his hand. "You, are taking my boat and going home" Marc said swinging Tetra's hand off of him. "Marc we need as much crew members as possible" Finner said looking at Tetra "and from the looks of it this one can fight." "You know I am just going to follow you anyway" Tetra said batting her eyes at Marc. "So its settled then" Finner said quickly before Marc could get a word in. "What ever" Marc said folding his arms so Tetra couldn't grab hold of them again. "What are we going to do with my boat" Marc said flatly. "You are so wasted on him you know that?" Finner asked quietly while Marc began rummaged for another cigarette. "You just have to get to know him, he is the only man for me" Tetra said laughing. "Keep it for now" Finner said "we will sell it later if anything." Finner hopped back on to his boat grinning as Tetra attempted to snuggle up to Marc. "And we are off!" Finner shouted into the wind. "Yay!" Tetra said pumping her fist into the air. "Whatever" Marc said lighting his cigarette.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 15, 2009)

_*With Annie...*_
Annie walks into a tavern on Inana Island. Most of the patrons are of the Pirate variety, she can see that right off the bat. Annie sidles up to the front of the bar and hops onto a bar stool. The bartender, a man in his mid fifties, looks at Annie dubiously as if she doesn't belong in this refuge of manly men, "What'll it be miss?" he asks her. 

Annie who is used to such reactions simply smiles back, "Just a beer," she replies matter of factly. The bartender pours her a tall mug of frothy beer, "Enjoy," he mutters. Annie nods and takes a sip.   

"That beer looks mighty tempting," says a brown haired young man who appears next to Annie. He sits casually on the bar stool right beside her and points at the bartender, "I'll have what she's having," he says. 

Annie doesn't even glance at the man but out of the corner of her eye, she scans him, an old trick she learned long ago. He wears a brown leather coat and vest and two short tanto swords are attached to his leather belt. She just continues ignoring the fellow however. 

"You here for the tournament?" he asks her. Annie nods wordlessly, "Uh huh," she responds while nursing her glass of beer.  

"Hmm...you remind me of someone. Have we met before?" he asks her, "My names Flynn by the way..."  Annie looks at Flynn and shakes her head, "No, you probably never met me before," she tells him, "Because if you had you'd be dead." and she stares at Flynn seriously.

Flynn stares back at Annie blankly and then suddenly a smile breaks out on his face and he laughs, "Pretty funny you almost had me there for a second. Good joke." 

Annie smiles back and chuckles, "I have my moments."  
 
"So what's your name?" Flynn asks her. Annie looks at her empty glass of beer and shrugs at him, "Buy me another beer and maybe I'll tell you."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 15, 2009)

Four years ago, Commodore Drake assumed command of the Mobile Fortress G9. Least, that's what was going to happen. The behemoth was still being built. 

Back then, Vegapunk said there were only three people worthy of commanding it. Drake, Zengar or Ratsel. Each had their own strengths and weaknesses but all three were excellent commanders. In the end, the Tenryuubito he saved heard about it. Not being able to stand the fact that he owned his life to a mere Marine, he pulled some strings to help Drake. They were even afterwards.

You can imagine, Ratsel and Zengar were not pleased when they heard they had last their chance just because of Drake's luck. Their welcome was less than warm and the soldiers felt it too. They had divided in two sides. The ones who supported Drake and the ones who supported them. A fortress divided.

Drake sat in his cabin. He didn't know how to resolve this. He was going over their files. Both were highly skilled officers. One a melee expert, the other a ranged expert. Drake had initially planned to play them against one another and seize control but that plan quickly backfired. These men had been comrades for years and trusted eachother with their lives.

Drake banged his head several times against his desk. "How can I get them to let me lead them...?" Suddenly a voice spoke "Honestly, this is just like you..." Drake reeled in his swivelchair and fell over. He had forgotten Lat had her own private quarters directly above his and they connected to his.

After their miraculous operation, Lat had been made lieutenant and had gotten her own ship. She spent the next year in North Blue hunting pirates with her own crew. She had matured somewhat and was no longer the shy little girl Drake knew. Drake witnessed this change slowly, since they kept in touch through Den Den Mushi.

When Drake had learned of his assignment to G9,  he used his influence to get Lat reassigned to it. Lat didn't mind, since it meant she would be allowed to visit the Grand Line. Only higher ranking Marines could do that for obvious reasons. She had become an excellent sniper in that time but she was only average at melee and normal ranged combat. That's why Drake assigned her the position of lookout and sniper chief.

G9 also doubled as a marine base. They often recieved fresh recruits from HQ. Some guy in a suit and hornlike hair came one day and created a door between HQ and G9. Between pirate hunting, G9 had to train the fresh recruits into hardy Marines. Of course, they had to send the experienced ones back every so often for reassignment so G9's main fighting force were the officers, who also doubled as trainers. Zengar for melee, Ratsel for ranged and Lat for sniping. Drake had to oversee this all.

"Honestly, this is just like you." Lat repeated. Drake picked himself up from floor and put his chair back in place. "You always try to do things alone instead of relying on your subordinates." Drake scratched his head. "What subordinates? One of them wants to rape me with two guns and the other with a ship-sized sword..."

Lat's expression became slightly annoyed. "Oh, right... still, I don't see how you can convince these guys to listen to me." Lat sighed. She went around his desk and stood next to him. "Lucky for you, I checked their files and talked to the soldiers. This time, I have a plan for you."

Drake raised his eyebrow. "Do tell." Lat sighed again. "Always with the sarcasm... now, from what I can tell, Zengar will be the easiest to persuade." Drake opened his file. The short-haired man's picture glared at him.

"For some reason, he seems scary." Lat giggled. "Oh, he is. But he also follows the ways of the samurai. Honor, shame, that kinda thing. All you'd need to do to win him over, is beat him." 

Drake blanched. "Are you serious? I've seen this guy blast people over the horizon with the over-sized metal tree of his." Lat sat on the side of his desk and nodded. " Yup. You'll have to figure that one out yourself. As for Ratsel. I'll deal with him."

Drake opened his file. The smiling blond man winked at him. "How?" Drake asked. He didn't trust this. "Oh, that's easy. He's a cook." Drake remained silent at this "..." Lat sensed his confussion. "What?" Drake looked at her. "While I'm sure he's great at it... I don't see how..."

Lat jumped of his desk. "They say he respects people who can cook as wel as him. I've been cooking all my life. At home, in the academy, on my ship,... if I can't do it, no one on this fortress can." Drake saw the determination on her face. His guardian angel wanted to help him once more.

"I'll leave it to you then." Lat nodded and went on her way. She was going to beat Ratsel or die trying. As she left, Drake grabbed Zengar's file and looked through the large window behind his desk. The window overlooked most of G9's north side. He could see Zengar teaching the recruits the ways of the sword of justice. "Zengar Zonvolt huh? How does one defeat the Sword That Cleaves Evil...?" 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

Back in the present, Ratsel, Lat and Zengar were having a meeting. "We've arrived at Inanna. How's the boss?" Lat looked worried. "I checked on him. He's still out of it." 

Zengar snorted. "Of course he is, Sentoumaru told me that was one hell of a fruit. It'll take more time than this." Ratsel sighed. "We'll have to make do. Zengar, can you tell the men to get inside. We have to hide the base." Zengar raised on eyebrow. "And how do you suppose we do that?"

Ratsel pointed to a map of Inanna on the table. "There are mountains on the north-side of the island and we have the TROMBE." Lat looked outside. "Ah, I see! You're going to dig our way into the mountain and hide?" Ratsel looked positively ecstatic. "Yes! Finally I get to use my TROMBE!" He pointed his finger in the air and laugh maniacly.

Zengar and Lat looked at eachother. "Why...?" Lat began. Zengar just shook his head.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2009)

*With Jorma...*

Jorma walked casually down the streets, looking out for any potential competition. He hand stirred restlessly in his pellet bag; he had several new shots to try out. 

He couldn't wait for this tournament. It was a chance to check his skills, see if he was as sharp as he wanted to believe. He had heard of some amazing snipers and gunslingers, Annie the Kid, Cass, Marcks, (well maybe the last one wasn't so fantastic) not to mention others. He wanted so badly to fight one of them.

And then he saw it.

He walked by it without a second glance, then stopped and ran back. It was there. It was real.

*Soge Kings* The sign read. *For all your Sniping needs* In the display window was the most beautiful thing he had ever seen.

"An authentice 5 foot cherry and rosewood Kabuto, with 5 stabilizer strings and more than twice the power and accuracy of your normal slingshot," He breathes. "As seen in SogeKing Weekly." He coldn't supress a shudder, then checked the price tag. "Only 2000 beri," A bargain, the sign said. "Must have..." Jorma actually began drooling. "KAYA!!!!!" He screamed, tearing down the road towards the ship. "I NEED SOME MONEY!!!!!!"


----------



## chulance (Mar 15, 2009)

Somewhere in the East blue sea's 

Kathy stood on her pirate ship smiling she was planning to get a high bounty afterall she wanted to be one of the most famous pirates ever and the only way to do that in her opinion was to get a high bounty. She had a plan   already to cause some destruction in Loguetown before continueing her quest to the Grand-line where she would be one step closer to obtaining  the ultimate treasure 

She heard somone call her name Nisu her sister she turned"What is it Nisu?  She ran up to her"Trouble! Marines are coming apparently they saw our pirate flag and their coming after us! Kathy smiled"Great  my first chance to cause chaos! Nisu backed away slightly" Isn't this dangeorus sure you have lots of martial arts skills but how good will that do against marines? She shrugged" Who knows but with my brother Tetsu around were fine do you see the way  he can dodge attacks?

Nisu sighed" Whatever  I'm going to hide inside the kitchen get some snacks to watch some marines beat the crap out of you guys. Kathy rolled her eyes"Shut up Nisu,sometimes you really get on my nerves! She turned around watching her brother Tetsu who hadn't moved in what seemed like Ages. He held a sword in each of his hands and as usual was meditating" Tetsu get up some marines are coming it's time to fight!

He stood up"Yes Kathy I'm ready to fight" He began to walk slowly as a large ship approached them it was filled with Marines many having blades or guns they all seemed vicious and ready to attack.  Kathy  watched as some cannons were fired at their ship she opened her hand shrinking the canonballs so they did minimum amounts of damage to  her ship. In seconds Tetsu appeared on the Marine ship slashing Marines killing them.


Kathy smiled  using her ability to increase her size becoming the size of an average giant. She lifted her massive right foot and slammed it into the marine ship  causing it to break. Her brother moved at extreme speeds appearing back on his ship after Kathy smashed the giant marine ship. She reverted to normal size  with a smile she had just killed many marines"Well that was some good exercise anyway we should be arriving in Lougetown soon"


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 15, 2009)

*The Kahana...*

V aka Martin looked at the rest of his 'crew.' Prince.  He didn't really know him, but he seemed to be a young goofball who might one day do something useful.  V didn't really care what happened to him.  Hawthorne.  V didn't really care what happened to him.  He had his uses, but could occasionally be quite annoying and V wouldn't mind snapping his neck. Corona.  There were only two people in the world V wanted dead more than that annoying bastard: OC and The Doctor.  V hoped OC and Corona would kill each other during the tournament.  

"Good luck during the tournament,"  Clemens said to V with an innocent smile.  "I would do much better if you were dead," V replied, and not waiting for her response, headed off The Kahana onto Inana Island.  

*Inana Island, Guns Store...* 

OC stared at all of the guns on the racks.  He had no idea which ones to pick.  He decided to get a crowbar first.  OC headed over to the cashier.  "Give me a crowbar," he said.  "Um... we only sell guns here," the cashier replied.  "Then give me a gun." "We have a lot of those, sir." "My name is OC, not sir." "Alright OC, we have a lot of guns.  Tell me which kind you want."  

"A pistol.  And a shotgun." OC followed the cashier to the different rows of guns.  The man pointed to one.  "This one was used by guards when they protected the son of a mafia don when he was on the run for killing a police captain.  Its specifications are-""No technical mumbo jumbo.  Just give me the gun."  The man handed OC the shotgun.  "And a pistol, you said?" "Yes." 

Several minutes later, OC walked out of the store which now had an unconscious cashier.  He bumped into a pirate with a saber and a red pirate coat.  "Give me nachos," OC demanded from him.  

William stared at the strange man who wanted nachos.  William shook his head to show he didn't have any.  "Give me nachos," the man with the sunglasses repeated.  William shook his head once more.  Once again, the man repeated his demand.  

By now, William was fed up.  He ignored the man and walked around him.  OC was annoyed at the stupid pirate.  Couldn't he tell OC wanted nachos?! As the man walked around him, OC whipped out his new pistol to see how it worked.  He turned around, but the pirate was already gone.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 15, 2009)

-With Drunken Rum-

Everyone, kill the bird! Tew yelled.

Why, it saved me?

Kara just went back and sat how she was.

Melissa? She just continued to lie down, Liz?

"It's a bird. Who cares?"

Freddy?

"Maybe next time. The last person who saved me from drowning, I found love with. Maybe De will find the same."

Maybe. ...Hey!

"I need to know," The bird said, "Will De D. Dee, and James Tew be participating in the tournament? You are sailing the wrong way, and I've given ample time to make the decision."

We are, but no one wants to turn around the ship.

"Lazy pirates," The bird mumbled to itself, "Surely one of you will turn the helm?"

"I'll do it" Liz said begrudgingly.

The sip was finally headed in the right direction. The bird flew off and everyone was anxious to know who was going to stay and who was going to go. They all stood on deck, all except Melissa who was still on her back. the official Drunken Rum members on one side and the others on another.

"I guess I'll stay with you all," Liz said, "You idiots couldn't sail the sea without me looking after you." She stepped over to the other side.

Kara?

"I really don't know right now. I don't know what I want to do."

Fine. Freddy?

"I'll head away. Never should have been with all of you to begin with," He thought back to what Turner said, _Never be without an enemy _ "I'll be nothing but trouble. Anyways."

What are you going to do?"

Freddy sighed, "Oh, I don't know. I forgot what I used to like. It's been so long since I was out of captivity. I think I'll go and get Jimi's old crew and I guess by then I'll know what I want to do."

Kara's eyed light up, "Really! You're going to do that!? I'm going to go with Freddy!"

"Hey," Freddy said, "Who says I'm taking you with me?"

Kara was devastated, "Wha-What?"

"Relax. I was joking."

-A few hours later-

Freddy and Kara were ready to part ways with the Drunken Rum pirates. They let them use their small ship. Freddy and De shook hands.

Another day skinny fucker.

"Hey, watch it. Those words may come back to haunt you. My crew will be many times stronger then yours, remember that."

Yeah, yeah. Anytime night or day, when you need me, I'll be there. 

Freddy reached into his pocket and pulled out a baby den den mushi, "I got them at Turner's jail in sky island. Keep it safe." Freddy and Kara sailed away.

-Much, much later-

Inana Island! Drinks! He ran off.


----------



## chulance (Mar 15, 2009)

East blue,Lougetown 

Kathy had enjoyed her enounter with the marines mainly because she got to kill people she wondered what her bounty would be now,  she wanted to be considered dangerous.  Suddenly she heard her sister Nisu calling her she turned around seeing her"What is it Nisu? "Lougetown is just ahead so we should stock up on supplies here sis"

"Right   sounds good with me but I don't really want to spend any of my money  we should steal things Tetsu is the fastest so we should stock up on food, and clothes got it Tetsu. The silent   swordsman nodded  leaping off his ship he ran across the water arriving on the island  minutes before  their ship had arrived. " I will return in  at least thirty minutes " And with that he was off" 

Kathy leaped off the ship"Nisu you coming on the island? "Nah, you and Tetsu are going to wreak havoc and when you do I don't want to get involved " Kathy shrugged"Suit yourself I'm going to get some beer I'm going to pay" She said before walking around to explore loungetown and find a bar.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 15, 2009)

As V walks away Clemens whips out her right middle finger and raises it at him, "One of us will be dead and it won't be me you freak!" Clemens exclaims. She forms a long rectangular mirror in the air and walks into it, melting into its surface as if its liquid. 

Elsewhere, Usagi strolls through the street with his giant straw hat slung over his eyes. It does little to distract attention from his seven foot tall frame but still it makes him feel comfortable. As he strolls past a gun shop he recognizes William turning the corner and then to his shock he notices an intimidating fellow in black sunglasses raise a pistol at him but William disappears out of view before the man can do whatever it is he was going to do.

Usagi walks up to the man and looks down at him, "It's not nice to raise a weapon at another persons back, you know," Usagi tells him in  a calm voice, "Especially my nakama. It's better if we all save our fighting for the tournament, don't you think?"


----------



## chulance (Mar 15, 2009)

Kathy continued to walk around Lougetown enjoying the wonderful breeze until approaching a marine officer" Hello sir, would you happen to know were the nearest bar is? She asked politely  he nodded poiting"Right in that direction. She smiled"Thanks" She walked off heading to the bar where she took out her money and began drinking bottle after bottle of beer until finally falling unconscious.

The clerk simply looked at her"Drunkard, I hate when people fall unconscious it's bad for business!  He called two large muscular workers who picked her up and tossed her out the bar  the crash into the ground awoke her although she was  very drunk"HEY!, that was rude you don't know how to treat a lady she said angrily as she made her right fist larger than normal raising her  hand in the air she smashed it on the store crushing the clerk and the two men.

Her first returned to the normal size and she began to walk around dizzily barely standing on her feet as she headed back to her sleep"I really need to get some rest"


Somewhere in the Grandline

Reter sat cris cross position on his medium sized boat he had fun getting to the Grand-line but now  he planned to become more powerful than he had been before.  They were so many powerful pirates in the Grand-line and yet no one had joined his crew despite this he wasn't worried. 

He trusted in his skills and hoped he would meet some crew-mates eventually he took out his log-pose he was going to head to an island called Kaso which apparently had some of the best foods in the world. That would be a great place to stock up on food he smiled and went inside one of the two rooms in his boat. He got inside his bed and lied down falling asleep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 15, 2009)

_A dozen Beers and two bottles of West Blue Sake later...._
Annie chuckles while sitting at the barstool, "Heh, that's a funny story," she tells Flynn. Flynn however by this point is slurring his words and laughing incoherently, "Yeah.....it ish....ishn't it," he replies. He looks at Annie and notices that she still looks as alert as she was when he first saw her. "Whu.....wow!....you like never get shrunk do you?" he asks her drunkenly and then he laughs in a loud fit for no particular reason. 

Annie giggles and downs another shot of Whiskey, "I've always had a high tolerance for Alcohol....I get it from my Dad from what I've been told," and she eyes Flynn's drunken state, "But you don't apparently," she tell him.  

Flynn looks at Annie as if he's offended and almost tips off his barstool, "Hey....hey now," he waggles his right index finger at Annie and then pounds his chest with his right hand, "I'm not shrunk....I'mmm a man!!" he states proudly and he attempts to pour himself another shot but ends up pouring Whiskey all over the bar top. "OI Watch it!!!" the bartender yells at Flynn. 

"Hey.....hey....hey man, Fug you MAN!" Flynn yells back at the bartender, "I'm jus....pourin myshelf a shrink!"   The bartender who looks like he doesn't take to insults very well reaches down under the counter for what Annie suspects is a rifle. 

Annie quickly intercedes and drops some cash on the counter, "That should cover the whiskey fella. Me and my angry drunk friend will leave now. Ain't no need to get roused up."  Annie grabs Flynn by the right arm and walks him away, "Hey! I was still shrinkin!" Flynn protests. "Yeah and you were almost about to die," Annie responds as she walks with him out the tavern door. 

They walk out into the open street and Flynn veers his head closely towards Annie's left shoulder and looks at her dumbly, "Yer kinda cute you know," he says in a stupor. Annie laughs at this comment, "If you only find me kinda cute when you're slam ass drunk then I hate to know what you think of me when you're sober." 

Flynn laughs loudly and trips into Annie but then he steadies himself, "Oooopsh! I'm shorry!" he tells her, "I thing I'll go back to my shhhip! Sho long miss cute Annie. She you in the Tourneyment" he says and staggers away. 

Annie feels sorry for the guy so she lets him get away with the cute comments, "Uh the docks are that way fella," she tells him while pointing in the opposite direction. Flynn slaps his head and laughs, "Oh yeah," and he staggers down the street towards the docks. 

The gunslinger watches him walk away and she chuckles to herself. She strolls off to find a gun store and decides to check the money purse on her belt. The only problem is that its gone. Annie immediately turns around towards where Flynn was walking, he's gone. 

"SON OF A BITCH!!" she exclaims.


----------



## chulance (Mar 15, 2009)

Kathy continued to walk through Loguetown drunk and for some reason getting angry for no apparent reason. She almost fell to the ground until somone stopped her it was her brother Tetsu"What did dad say about drinking sake?  She looked up at him"Does it matter he's not with us and I'm fine just drunk"

He nodded his head"Well  Nisu is ready to leave I heard  a crash and apparently some marines came by nice job smashing three people's bodies nice technique wrong place you do this is the place where the king of pirates was executed they may have some strong marines here.  She    pushed him back a little"Who cares I just want to cause some trouble pick a fight with some marines I'll meet you guys at the ship well actually come with me bro"

Tetsu thought about it he had nothing better to do at the moment he didn't want to sit on the ship getting a tan while Kathy was having fun killing marines.  She smiled running off to the bar where her brother said the marines would be and sure enough they were their"Hello, boys looking for the killer well that's me"

One of the marines looked at her than they began to laugh"Yeah right now you should leave this is a dangerous place" Tetsu  backed away" You shouldn't have made her mad"  Kathy glarred increasing her size once again becoming the size of a 50ft tall giant. She raised her foot stepping on marines laughing as she kicked a building.  Tetsu took out his two blades and charges marines when more came. 

He began spinnning around slashing Marines while Kathy crushed them until  they came this time they apparently were coming with SEA-stone! Kathy reverted to normal size" Hey Tetsu time to go! She said running off Tetsu saw the marines had Sea-stone and ran after Kathy the two pirates heading to their ship.

Meanwhile Reter continued to sleep in his ship until he fell out of bed slamming into the ground. The crash  caused him to get up"Dang, and I was having a good dream.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 16, 2009)

Flynn sits down on an empty crate in an alleyway grinning to himself from ear to ear as if he's just escaped a life sentence from Impel Down. He counts the money from Annie's money purse which all told comes to almost 5,000 Beli. A sizable catch but then again Flynn didn't do it for the money. He's got plenty of money these days but he really did it for the thrill. It had been a while since he had pick pocketed and it brings him back to his old days when he first started out, stealing an clawing his way to survive. 

The thief stuffs the wad of cash into his pocket, though he sighs thinking of Annie. She was actually a pretty cool chick he thinks and quite a looker to boot. Flynn wonders how she'll react if he sees her again in the tournament, and for some reason it bothers him that she'll think of him as a thief. He stares wordlessly at Annie's money purse which is shaped into a pink kitten and he chuckles, _She reminds you of Trixie, that's why you feel guilty_ a voice in the back of his head tells him. 

He stands up and starts to walk out the alley. Before he takes a second step he feels something cold press up against the back of his head and a clicking noise, "Give me one good reason why I shouldn't blow your brains out you two bit hustler," Annie says to him. She stands behind Flynn with her gold revolver pressed to the back of his head.   

_I think I've just met the woman of my dreams,_ thinks Flynn.

_I'm gonna kill this son of a bitch,_ thinks Annie.


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 16, 2009)

"Oh man, why does this sort of thing happen to me all the time?" Fluck mumbled unhappily. _"Err. It IS a fairly interesting situation, but not that out of the ordinary if this place is swarming with pirates, is it?"_ Larissa asked. "I know that woman," Fluck said, burying his face in his hands._ "Oh? In what way?"_ the raven-haired female asked inquisitively. "Well, I got stuck with her crew for awhile," Fluck explained. Not technically untrue.

Fluck took a step forward towards the female who was sticking up another youth, hands raised up in a sign of peace. "Annie, isn't it? What's happening?" he enquired politely. "Oh, hey. It's you, fella. Nothin` much, this fella here thought it'd be a good joke to grab my money, so I'm gettin` it back," the gunslinger answered, making sure she kept a firm eye on the thief even while she was conversing. "So, who's the girl? Wouldn't have thought you'd get such a pretty one with your luck, fella."

"Uh, well, I guess you could call her my first mate...? Our relationship is complicated," Fluck said, turning back to face Larissa with some measure of uncertainty. The blonde raised an eyebrow. "You're a captain now?" Fluck shrugged in a noncommittal manner. "Sort of, but it's really only me and her, and I haven't got a ship or anything," he said.

"Only you and her? You're gonna need people like a cook and doctor," Annie replied with a suspecting look on her face. "Er, you could call us partners, in a manner of speaking. Or even a pair. And we haven't really had the time or opportunity to try and get anyone yet. Aren't you going to do something about that guy?" the chaos user asked, hoping to change the topic.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 16, 2009)

-Nonki

The Nonki had set sail from the Flower Island and were currently en route to the Tournament.

Paegun was sitting on deck, "Pretty nice Pirates, those guys were."

Joseph looked at Paegun, "I guess but Jae-Sung got thrown into that tree."

"He did instigate the fight."

"Dumbasses.  They just let us go, like that.  They're probably terrorizing the island right now."

-Flashback, 1 Day Before

Joseph approached the semi-giant Pirate and extended his hand, "Would you mind if we attend the Tournament first, and then get back to fighting with you?  This is a rare chance we get."

The giant nodded his head, "Sure go ahead, we're not without honor, somewhat."

"Try not to terrorize the island either while we're gone.  After the Tournament is over, we'll be right back for our fight."

The giant made a circle with his index finger and thumb, "No problem.  We shall wait for you."

-Back to the Present

Hana and Sooyoung both facepalmed, *"Isn't that just a little weird?!?!?"*

Paegun and Joseph shrugged their shoulders.

"Eric, don't you think it was a little weird?"

Eric shrugged off Sooyoung, "There's gonna be a lot of potential Pirates to capture at the Tournament."

"Isn't it a little odd for our Marine crew to be invited specifically?"

Joseph shook his head, "Naw, I'll just blame my brother for that one."

In the Crow's Nest Jae-Sung shouted, "Inanna Island's dead ahead."

Most of the crew shouted, *"YEAH!"*

-Inanna Island

At the harbor, a ship pulled up to dock.  Off the ship walked a tall, toned man.  The man had a sabre at his left side and two pistols on the front of his belt.  To the man's right walked a small, stacked man with a long rifle.  To the man's left walked a average sized guy with an umbrella.  On the ship that just docked were numerous other Pirates.

The man and his two companions walked into town and a large Pirate bumped into the man, "Oi, watch where you're walkin' I'm Big-T-"

Before the large Pirate could even finish his sentence, he got slammed facefirst into the ground.

The tall Pirate looked down to downed Pirate, "Don't talk that way to your elders, Rookie.  You're lucky I'm in a good mood today, I get to see my son soon.  Come on, let's go see Zetta."

-Naibunes Boulevard

Hunter went into attack the Pacifista again, "I'll see what I can do."

The Pacifista was firing lasers out of it's hands and Hunter was just dodging them.  For a second Hunter stumbled and the Pacifista tried to take advantage and fired another laser at Hunter.  The laser connected with Hunter but it went right through, all that was left was a cloak.  Hunter was behind the Pacifista and he could be seen wrapped in bandages with three swords on his back and still carrying his large 'Dragon' sword.  Hunter slammed his large sword into the ground, jumped up, took out his 'Unicorn' and 'Griffin' swords and began making an 'X' motion.

"Mythical Dive!"

Hunter's swords connected with the Pacifista's body, and as they did the Pacifista's large body sunk into the ground a little bit because of the collision between the two.  As Hunter sword's were still connected with the Pacifista, it shot another laser, but this time it connected with Hunter's body.  The laser went right through Hunter's chest and he was knocked away by the Pacifista's arm.  Hunter's swords were scattered all around the Pacifista, forming a square.  Hunter took off the 'Biscione' sword from his back and ran over to the 'Dragon' sword and picked it up.  

He jumped towards the Pacifista and began spinning, "Serpent's Bite!"

Hunter was once again stopped dead in his tracks when he made physical contact with the Pacifista.  The Pacifista opened up it's mouth and readied it's laser.  Hunter threw his large 'Dragon' sword at the Pacifista's mouth, "NOW!"


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2009)

The Demon Pirate Hunters had landed on Inanna Island. After anchoring their ships they decided on what to do.

"First thing's first" said Finner. "We need to find out what's going on here and where this tournament's being held" 

"Those idiot pirates won't know what hit them" said Marc. He was intent on capturing pirates.

"Marc, We aren't here to capture pirates. Try not to cause any trouble, save your energy for the tournament. The more immediate problem is what to do now."

Marc and Finner both turned to look at Tetra.

"I'm not staying with the ships." she said. 


*~An hour later~*

"Those assholes. Making me stay here to guard the ships. Nobody's even around anyway." she pouted. 

Meanwhile, Marc and Finner had just entered the port city and were looking for information. Upon entering the local tavern they caught sight of at least a hundred roudy pirates. As soon as they were inside everything went quiet.

"We can take em" Said Marc to Finner. "Shut up Marc, and follow my lead"

"Argh... We be here for the tournament but shiver me timbers we've never seen such strong pirates before"

The entire tavern erupted into laughter and things went back to normal.

"See Marc? Just act like them and we'll be fine."

Snickering, Marc followed Finner to the bar.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2009)

With The Little Tree Pirates-

"HUP!" Jason jumped off the ship and onto the dock of Inanna island. "Or whatever the hell this place is called." He comments. "We go there fast.." Belle rubs her chin. "Plot mask." Jason comments walking off. "WHAT DO YOU MEAN PLOT MASK!?" Belle shouts so jason can hear her, but he's already gone. "Wellp, i've got ninja stuff to do." Kama jumps of the ship, James makes a  face and follows behind him. "WHAT'S SO SPECIAL ABOUT THE DAMN NINJA!!!" Bolt shouts at the people walking away.

"You have to admit. It's kinda cool that he can eat without taking his mask off." Bolt facepalms. "I'm going to go see jason." Eve jumps off the ship and walks off. "I hate you all!!" bolt yells again.

With the Nonki-

They too dock at the island. "Ah, The speed of fodder, it's a glorious and wonderful thing." He smiles. "Shut up and let's get going." Eric jumps the boat. Peagun and Joseph blink. "Spoil sport." They both jump down and take a look around. "I should have entered." Joseph sighs. "It woulda been cool. I'm curious to see how much stronger my brother got... course, that's if he even made it to the grand line... last i heard he was in north blue....." Joseph rubs his chin... "what was i talking abut again?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 16, 2009)

With Shin and M.J.

Mary had managed to drag Shin along with her as she headed in town, supposedly for protection but in reality she just wanted to interrogate him about Annie. The female doctor had decided to specialize in a new field, the field of the heart and so she would become the Love doctor as well.Though she knew she had to play it sneaky with Shin, who was shy about stuff like this.

They had gone to an pricey restaurant, where Shin's appetite had caused quite a dent in her wallet but eventually, during conversation she stumbled on something useful.She offered him a drink to wash that that lobster down with to which he replied with."Yeah, sure a cola sounds good."Oblivious of what she meant with a drink."Uhm...Haha...Sweetheart I meant, would you like a beer or some sake, or some other alcoholic beverage?"This was the first time in fifteen minutes that Shin had actually bothered to look up from his  his food."Oh....I've never had any alcohol so I don't think that a good idea."

Now this caught her attention, perhaps with a little alcohol in him he would be more willing to let loose some information about him and Annie.Something she could use while playing cupid."How about some coffee then?"She smiled deviously, Shin didn't notice it though,only responding with a yes sounding grunt, since he had continued his one man eating contest again."Waiter??"That sweet and flirting tone had returned in her voice, it immediately made two waiters literally drop what they were doing, or in this case carrying, and they had a short battle in order to decide who could help this customer.The one that had one asked breathlessly and with a split lip."How can I help you miss?"While he quickly licked his lips in order to remove the blood.

"A couple of Irish coffees please and keep them coming."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 16, 2009)

*-Inanna Island-*

Finner, Marc and Tetra.

"You are too cheerful" Marc said dully as Finner laughed with the crowd. "Just chill out until the tournament" Finner said through a roar of fake laughter. Marc took a swig from his beer and a draw from his cigarette looking around the bar. His hand itched to draw his blades and start the bloodshed but Finner seemed content with just lazing around and drinking like a god dammed pirate. "Give me a fucking glass of rum" Marc said sharply to the bartender, "This beer sucks ass." The bartender, a woman in her thirties shot Marc a disgusted look before pouring him a glass of rum. Marc snatched it from her, downed it and ordered another. "What have we here" a half drunk pirate said taking a seat next to Marc. "Far away from home aren't you boy?" the pirate roared slopping his beer all over himself. "Beat it asswipe" Marc said coldly drinking his rum. "Now now" the drunken pirate said reaching out to grab Marc by the shoulder. Marc knocked his hand away violently. "What's your problem mate?" the pirate asked beginning to get angry. "What's my problem?" Marc said darkly slamming his rum down on the counter. "Hey lets have another round" Finner shouted jovially trying to diffuse the situation. "I will tell you what my problem is" Marc said quietly. "You soulless bastrds took everything away from me, and I am intent on returning the favor." Marc swiveled in his seat and caught the pirate hard in the chest with the elbow of his right hand and his left palm. The pirate flew back destroying table and causing chaos in his wake. "It seems we have a live one boys"somebody in the crowd roared. Finner held his face "One for the road?" he asked the bartender as Marc began to dismantle the bar. "Get the fuck out of my bar" the bartender said looking at the destruction that was being caused. "Geez you didn't have to be a bitch about it" Finner said ducking a flying bottle. Finner grabbed Marc, who was trying to kill the pirate he had just fallen and wrestled him out of the bar into the street. "Get off me" Marc said squirming free. "Have you lost you mind?" Finner asked ushering Marc away from the bar before the pirates inside could come rushing out. Marc ignored Finner pulling out a cigarette. "We could get kicked out of the tournament, robbed or killed for crap like that" Finner said shaking his head in disbelief. Marc continued to ignore Finner lightning his cigarette, "Lets just go check on the boat" he said acting like Finner had not said anything. The duo slowly made their way to the boat only to a fracas in the harbor. "Gathering so many pirates in one place is never a good idea" Finner said sighing.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2009)

_Du Mortis Estate, Inana Island_

The Monarch Pirates had arrived in Inana. As soon as they docked an envoy of W.G. agents lead them to a beautiful estate in the outskirts of town. It reminded Rek of home, but pinker. 

When he entered the estate the first person he met was his little cousin, Sogar.

"Still in the Conquista, cousin?" He asked the hyperactive boy, who was surrounded by walls of blocks. 

"Yep! My brother's having lunch, and cousin Ivalla is busy panicking." Sogar replied cheerfully.

'Excellent. And what of Doremi and Fasola?"

"They haven't arrived yet."

Rek turned to his crew and grinned. "Everyone, you all have the week off. Feel free to frolick around town. Here's your allowance for the week, if you spend it all then just come back here." Ruru approaches the rest of the crew and hands everyone a large amount of money, except for Matyr who already had his cash with him. 

"I'll be here talking to my mother. Have fun."


_Inana Island, Shopping District_

Cass and Elza were on a spree. The duo ran inside every store, picking out every dress they could find. Ruru followed them close behind, carrying with him the clothes they bought.

"Ooh, this looks cute!" Elza exclaimed, holding up a rather skimpy red swimsuit.

Cass squealed and took the swimsuit from Elza."I've always wanted that swimsuit! Do they have it in white?"

One of the store's clerks approached Cass, hearing her question. "I'm sorry miss, but we only have that particular item in red. May I interest you in something else?"  

"I've always wanted a maid's dress. With lots of frills!" Cass told the clerk.

"I want one too!" Elza says. "But I want mine with lots of laces!"

The clerk beamed. No one had ever spent this much in one day in their store before. "Of course ladies, follow me." The clerk lead the two to a room filled with expensive dresses. "This is the high-roller's room. Only the best and most expensive clothes are displayed here."

Cass and Elza drooled. The clothes before them were beautiful, rivalling the ones Rek's mother sent them from Marieoja. "WE'RE BUYING THEM ALL!" Elza yelled.

Outside, Ruru was in his hybrid zoan form, carrying boxes of clothes with him. All of his hands, save for one that held a cup of coffee, were holding on to bags of clothes. "My, my, those two are quite big spenders." Ruru said, remarking Cass and Elza's spending habits. "Reminds me of my own daughter."

In another part of the district, Uno was strolling along Little Nihon. Items from his homeland were put on display, with curious customers marveling at the exotic air they seemed to produce. To Uno, it was more nostalgic that exotic. "How I miss home...." He said to himself. 

Continuing his stroll he spots a ramen stand, the smell of the dish wafting in the air. "Some ramen wouldn't hurt." 

"Good morning sir, welcome to Ichiraku!" The ramen cook exclaimed. He was middle aged and had a kind expression on his face. A young woman was with him, presumably his daughter. "What'll you like today? My dad makes the best ramen in town!" The woman says to Uno.

"Shoyu Ramen, please."

In a few minutes, the dish is finished. " Here you go sir!" The woman says, placing the bowl of ramen in front of him. "Thank you. Itadakimasu." Uno takes of his mask, and proceeds to eat the ramen. 

The ramen cook and his daughter beams when they see Uno's face. "Woah. Ramen's on the house, sir!" The young woman exclaimed. His father didn't seem to mind, as he simply continued smiling.

Matyr was inside the Dirge, perfecting his weaponry. He was busy putting in the finishing touches to his new masterpiece. "I'll have fun destroying peasants with this new device." He says to himself before laughing maniacly.

_Inana Island, Docks_

Jun was currently at Inana's docks, beating down every pirate she saw. Right now she was surrounded by 50 pirates, armed with guns and sabers.

"So, if we beat ya, we'll be getting that 20 million berri you have, miss?" One of the pirates asked Jun. "Of course, pirate. But first you must prove your strength." The jade empire warrior says stoically. 

"All right boys, you heard the lady! Beat the crap out of her!" The pirates roared and charged. The first pirate attacked Jun from behind. Jun sidestepped quickly, and within seconds was in punching distance from the pirate.

"Empty Hand; 2 inch punch." Jun strikes the pirate hard in the stomach, sending him and several others behind him flying to the sea. 

"Shoot her!" The pirates aim their guns and fire. "Bullets are worthless against those who follow the path of the Tiger." Jun easily dodges the bullets, which hit several other pirates behind her. "Empty Hand; 2 inch punch." Another punch from Jun sends a pirate flying towards a tavern. The tavern walls break in impact, and the pirate is sent crashing towards an unfortunate bartender.

"Is this all you have? I am disappointed." Jun breaks the leg of one of the last pirates left fighting her, and throws him at his comrades. "Is there no one who desires 20 million berri?" Jun yells. From what she learned from her travels with Rek, strong opponents were always attracted by money. Today, she would see if this belief holds true.

_Inana Island, Du Mortis Estate_ 

Rek was inside the Mansion den. Unlike his father's or grandfather's, this one was filled with pictures of Admiral Kizaru, and a life-size statue of him standing on top of a pedestal. There was even a striped yellow suit on display, which Rek presumed to belong to the Admiral himself. "What is taking mother so long?" Rek thought, sipping some tea. He decided to sit in a very comfortable chair, made from fine Adam's wood. A topaz in the shape of a monkey adorned the chair.

Finally Rek's mother enters the den. She wore a long, Elizabethan dress with oversized frills. As she walked, she carried an air of dignity."Rek dear! Don't sit on mother's Kizaru chair! That's for the sexy Admiral's butt and for the sexy Admiral's butt only!" The air of dignity around Rek's mother quickly disappeared. 

"Yes, mother." Rek stands from his seat, after which he is hugged by his mother. "Mother's missed you so much, Rek! Why don't you come back to Marieoja and live with Mother and Grandfather at the Speedwagon estate?" She asks her son. "Mother I quite enjoy exploring the seas and would rather do that than to spend time inside the estate." Rek replies.

Rek's mother grinned. "If that's what you want, Rek. Now how about some tea?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 16, 2009)

"Give me back my money, fool," Annie whispers menacingly. *WHAM!* She kicks Flynn in the back of his right knee causing him to reflexively stumble to his knees. Annie presses her right revolver to the back of his head execution style, and she holds out her left hand over Flynn's shoulder. The thief arches his right hand towards his pants pocket, "Slowly," Annie threatens, she presses the barrel of her gun into his skin.

Flynn sighs, "Geez! Relax sweetheart, don't you think that you're going a bit overboard for just 5,000?" he asks her as he slowly reaches into his pocket. 
*
WHAM!* Annie slaps Flynn in the back of the head with her left hand and he almost stumbles over head first towards the ground, "It ain't about the money, its the principle that counts you dummy," Annie replies harshly. 

Flynn rolls his eyes while taking out a wad of cash and he holds it out to Annie, "Here its all there just like you had it," Annie snatches the money and stuffs it in her jacket pocket, "Now give me back my hello kitty purse!" Annie demands.   

Suddenly Flynn blurts out laughing and he clutches his stomach in a hysterical fit. Annie narrows her eyes at Flynn, *WHAM!* She slams the butt of her revolver into the back of his neck. "OW! HEY RELAX!!" yells Flynn as he rubs the back of his neck, "I mean c'mon don't you think its funny how you have this badass attitude and carry around those guns and yet you have a pink purse shaped into a kitten?" he asks and chuckles slightly. 

The clicking sound that he hears coming from Annie's revolver is all the response he needs to hear, "Okay here it is, ya happy!" he asks her. He holds up the pink purse for her to take. As Annie moves her left hand to grab it suddenly Flynn darts out his hands and grabs Annie's wrist pulling her in and flips her over his shoulder. 

"It's not nice to point guns at peoples heads!" Flynn yells at her but as Annie flips over him suddenly the Gunslinger twirls her body around Flynn and wraps both her legs around his neck then she flips him over, ramming the top of his head straight into the concrete ground. *BLAM!*

Flynn sees stars as he feels his brain rattle around in his skull. "What a revoltin' development!" he exclaims. He attempts to flip to his feet but Annie tackles him to the ground, pinning him down and straddles over him. She presses her right revolver right in the space between his two eyes, "You're lucky I'm a changed woman or you'd be dead right now," she tells him, "But I got a nice little punishment for you mister thief." 

A half an hour later Flynn sneaks aboard _The Pirates Dream_ wearing nothing more then an empty barrel over his body. He has a black eye and a bruise behind his head. Kaya looks at Flynn with astonishment, "What the heck happened to you?! Are you okay?" she asks him. Flynn casually waves her off, "I decided to go for a swim," he tells her matter of factly as he strides towards his cabin.  

Somewhere in an alleyway Annie runs into a homeless man with torn and raggedy clothes. "Hey fella here ya go. Special delivery," and she hands him an expensive leather coat, boots, gloves, a shirt, and pants. The man looks at the clothes uncertainly and Annie smiles at him reassuringly, "Don't worry about it, its just your lucky day," she tells him and walks away. The homeless man chuckles and tries on his new wardrobe.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 16, 2009)

-On a third island, Grand Line-

A man ran away as fast as he could. He didn't want to go to jail. He went a long way and looked behind him. No one. He turned down an alley and caught his breath.

"Boo!" A girl yelled at him. The man screamed and ran in the opposite direction. However, it was too late for him. He was caught. She tied hm up and brought him to a marine base on the island, then collected the bounty money.

"7 million," She said to the person handing her the money, "I though his ugly face would be worth at least 15 million."

"Take it up with John Giant if you want more."

"I think I will! Where is he! Let me speak to him!" The person she was talking to just laughed and left. The girl, lets call her "E" left the marine base. She headed for the clothes store, "I haven't worn a pretty dress in the longest time," She said to herself, "I deserve to indulge myself once in a while."

She walked passed a certain alley and someone called her name. She walked into it.

"Hello," H said. E had a huge smile on her face.

"I missed you!"

"We're getting back together."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2009)

*With The Blade Pirates...*

Kent walked casually down the streets, looking out for competition. There were plenty of tough looking pirates around, but he wasn't worried. He saw a hobo wearing Flynn's clothes, but decided it would be best if he didn't ask. Along the way, he met a strange old half bug man carrying what seemed like an entire store of clothes, but again, didn't ask.

It was better that way.

He vaugley recognized a few people from bounty posters, such as Fluck and OC, and giving them credit they did look tough. But Kent was confident he would win this. _Kami-e is so close,_ he thought to himself. _Just a little more practice..._

He had been getting less and less sleep, nightmares woke him constantly. Always the same one too, a simple message. _Winter is coming._

Jorma tore down the street, hardling noticing when he knocked into someone that looked vaugely like Annie the Kid. "KAYA I NEED MONEY!!" He burst onto the _Pirate's Dream_, and stopped when he saw Flynn. "A hobo has your clothes," He said before turning to Kaya.
"Kaya I need some cash." She regarded him thoughtfully.

"Why?"

"Why?" Jorma asked, stunned. "WHY? They're selling an authentic Kabuto, that's why! Pleasepleasepleasepleasepleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaase?" He looked at her with big puppy eyes. Pwease?"

Kaya patted his head. "No."

"BUT WAI?" Jorma shouted, dumbfounded. Kaya sighed.

"Tell you what. Impress me in this tournament, and I'll give you the money for it. I just don't think you really need it." She shrugged.

*With Prince...*

Prince was calm. He was meditating actually. He wore shorts, a casual tee shirt, and a black bandanna over his white hair.

"Ommmmmmmm...Ommmmmmmm...Ommmmmm...Ah screw it." He pushed himself to his feet and looked around. They were close to Inana island, if they weren't there already. Suddenly, he spotted something on the wall. Nailed to the wall was the most recent bounty listing. His eyes scanned down to the marine promotions. "What's this?" He stared. "I got a promotion!" He began dancing. "I gotta promotion...I gotta promotion... I gotta promotion...I gotta promotion...I gotta promotion... "


----------



## chulance (Mar 16, 2009)

Inanna Island

Reter stood on his boat  practicing some martial arts techniques he had absorbed recently.  He had to make sure he was good using these techniques  he couldn't wait to get to Inanna island where his adventure as a pirate would start to get interesting.  He looked up the ahead seeing the island according to his Log pose although he really needed a Navigator!

He smiled as he his boat came arriving in Inanna island he tied his ship to a dock and leaped off  making sure he had his sword. He began walking around the island this place was amazing their were so many pirates who he assumed would be very powerful.  He wondered how his fighting skils would compare to them but because of his abilties he didn't worry.

He continued walking until seeing a girl named Annie speaking to some man in an alley she looked pretty tough he approached her." Hey, What's your name?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 16, 2009)

Jorma runs onto the deck and looks at Flynn, "A hobo has your clothes." 

Flynn nods at Jorma, "That's right I gave them to him. He looked like he could use the help," he answers calmly. "Stupid hobo," he mutters under his breath. 

After Jorma details his utter obsession with buying this sniper weapon Flynn thinks it over, "I'll loan you some money to buy this uh....Kabuto, whatever the hell it is," Flynn offers and he conveniently leaves out the fact that he'll charge him triple interest on the loan. "By the way did you see a short blond girl carrying around two gold revolvers?"  

Elsewhere a mirror opens up on a deserted side street and Clemens walks out of it. She heads out into the open street towards the crowded shop district to take note of which Pirates had arrived to compete so that she could relay it back to Captain Garrick via den den mushi. *The Dark Justice* was currently moored a mile out from the island hidden by a small rocky outcropping in the sea. 

As she walks along, Clemens scans the various faces taking note of each one, a 20 Million bounty Pirate here, a 10 Million Pirate there, and quite a few unknowns who she makes a note of to relay their names to Attachan back at HQ. 

Clemens spots a waifish and unkept looking fellow wearing just a t-shirt and jeans with no shoes. His long brown hair goes down all the way over his face. Hmm.... I don't recognize him Clemens thinks. She takes out a notepad and walks up to him. 

"Excuse me sir, my name's Charlotte and I'm a reporter with Pirates Quarterly and I was wondering if I could ask you some questions concerning the 1st Annual Rookie Pirates Tournament and how excited you are to be here?" she asks him in a cheerful voice.


----------



## chulance (Mar 16, 2009)

Reter waited for Annie to answer the question he had jut asked her. He hoped she wouldn't ignore him.


East blue Sea's.

Kathy and Tetsu ran for their lives arriving back on the ship in time to escape the Marines. Nisu had already had a cannon she  set it off and boom!  The cannon was sent flying  slamming into some marines who were charging with Seastone along with their regular weaponry. As soon as the cannonball hit it caused an explosion  and smoke was seen for a few miles.

"Well what are you waiting for let's go! Nisu said as Kathy made her hand giant sized grabbing the anchor  putting it back on the deck   she than gave the ship a push and reverted her hand to normal size." I love using my abilties"  She said to to her sister" Yes, no need to brag  about your abilties, anyway you seem good have you been practicing?

"Of course usually before you and Tetsu wake I practice on the deck that's why I got a large ship I need it to practice using my abilties  anyway I'm going to eat Tetsu you got a lot of food we should proboably eat now who knows when we might enouncter Marines again according to my map we will be in the Grandline soon were almost at Reverse Mountain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2009)

Jorma melted.

Litterally. To the ground. As Flynn handed him the money, he felt like his heart would explode from gratitude. He felt like singing. Instead, he stuck his tounge out at Kaya, who shrugged.

"By the way did you see a short blond girl carrying around two gold revolvers?" Jorma grinned. 

"Oh, you mean Annie the Kid?" He took a moment to process that. "Annie is here?" He asked. "Did you see her?" Annie was somewhat a legend in the making in the sniper community, or at least for Jorma. "Cool."

Kent stared at the strange woman. She looked to...clean to be a pirate. Smelled clean too. Even Kaya didn't smell clea, and they lived on a noble's ship.

_So if she isn't a pirate, what is she,_ he subconsious said. _A marine in disguise? Get a life, loser._

"For a subconcious, you sure can be mean," He muttered before turning to face her. "I didn't expect so many people to come, he admitted. "And there are some pretty huge names here. I heard the Little Tree Pirates are coming. And that weird unnamed crews already here." He shrugged. "But I can beat them. I know I can."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2009)

_Inana Island_

Eyes fell onto a group of cloaked men and women walking through a small farming village outside town. They were accompanied by armored guards, the Lion standing on a pillar gilded on their armor. 

"The peasants are staring at us." A female voice said from underneath a green cloak.

"May we kill them?" Another voice asked, this one coming from a red-cloaked man. He direted his question to a gold cloaked figure in front of him.

The gold-cloaked figure looked at the red-cloaked man. "I have no interest in seeing peasant blood spilled before me."  

A disappointed groan came from the red-cloaked man. The gold-cloaked figure walked towards the red-cloaked man and punched him in the gut."Silence, filth. Your whining enrages me." 

The red-cloaked man drops to the ground, moaning in pain. "Your pathetic whining has made me change my mind. Go ahead, kill them. But hurry up, auntie's waiting." The gold-cloaked figure exits the village, followed by the other cloaked figures. Only the red-cloaked man and the guards remain. 

The red-cloaked man grins. He turns to the villagers, and then to the guards. "You heard the boss, kill them all!" 


Above the skies of Inana Island, a technological marvel was about to land in a clearing a few miles away from the Du Mortis estate. It was a ship, the size of a galleon, floating in the air. 2 large cylinders were attached to the sides of the floating vessel, with small holes at the bottom that seemed to emit heat. Dozens of propellers were mounted on the ship, spinning at a clockwise direction. At the bottom of the ship was a metal bubble, with 4 silver rings surrounding it. Cool mist emitted from the rings, counteracting with the heat released by the cylinders. The result was a dense fog that covered the bottom of the ship. To the common man, it looked like a cloud from below. 

"Lord Bahuk, we are about to land in Inana island." A man who wore clothing resembling Impel Down's uniform, but with the Du Mortis family symbol emblazoned on his clothes rather than those of Impel Down said to a nobleman sitting on his throne, surrounded by exotic meals prepared by the finest chefs. 

"Excellent. This time I'm quite certain I arrived first." The nobleman said.

A small ship, resembling a floating missile sails ever closer to Inana. Underneath the ship steam-powered engines operate at  
"Are we there yet?"A green-haired woman clad in a leather suit asks a masked man, also in a suit. "Milady, we have 3 hours until we arrive to Inana." The masked man says to her.  The woman groans. "I suppose I can wait till then."

_Du Mortis Mansion_

Rek and his mother are having tea inside the Mansion den. Mother and son exchaned stories with each other, from Rek's adventure in Bisrach to his mother's failed attempts at feeling up Admiral Aokiji.

".... And that's how your father found out about my Admiral fetish." She says, ending her latest story to her son. Rek stares at his mother, dumbfounded. "....You have problems, mother."  

Rek's mother drops a cube of sugar into her tea before facing her son. "As do you, Rek. Remember when you were little, and you were dresses all the time? our father even said you were girlier than your female cousins."

Rek put his cup of tea down and looked at his mother."Mother you were the one who dressed me up when I was a child." While his face was calm, as was his voice, anyone who knew Rek well recognized the annoyed tone in his voice.

Silence

"Would you like to..."

"Mother, you had a son, not a daughter. Please, get over it. And no, I am not putting on a dress for you." He says to his mother.

"...All right son. Anyway, how do you plan on winning the first skirmish?" The jovial air inside the den dissipated when Rek's mother asked her question.

"Well." He started. "I plan on cheating, mother."

Rek's mother smirked. "That's my Rek. Care to enlighten your dear mother?"

Rek smirked in the same manner as his mother. "The first Skirmish is deceptively easy, mother. All I have to do is make sure my proxies win. I'll only be using 3 proxies, the rest will be put on standby." 

"...Go on." Rek's mother placed another cube of sugar in her tea before sipping it.

"All I need is information on the skills and abilities of my cousin's proxies. I'm quite sure they won't be using their vassals. It's just the first skirmish after all, and they wouldn't risk losing them. Since they'll be using non-vassal proxies, I can fling everything I have at them without my cousins attacking mine. I might even get to use my marine card. "

"A buster call, dear?" Her mother asked.

"I'm afraid that's off limits, mother. I'll simply use whatever nearby major marine force to end things if needed."

"...But remember son, if no one wins the tournament, then no one wins the first skirmish."

"So long as they don't win, it matters not, mother." Rek's mother smiled once again. Her son was shaping up into a promising patriarch, she thought. 

"Why are you so desperate in winning the first skirmish, Rek dear?"

"I have my reasons mother.But rest assured that the bragging rights of taking first blood is one of them." Rek replies calmly.

"That's my daughter." Rek's mother says, eyes tearing up with pride.

"....Son, mother, son." Rek corrects her.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2009)

"I didn't expect so many people to come, he admitted. "And there are some pretty huge names here. I heard the Little Tree Pirates are coming. And that weird unnamed crews already here." He shrugged. "But I can beat them. I know I can."

"THE RED MONKEY IS ALREADY HERE!" James pops out of no where and joins the two. He points a finger at Kent, "HOW DARE YOU TAKE MY TEXT COLOR!!!" He stomps his foot, "I guess I'll just have to talk...like *THIS*!"

He looks around, *"Where did that damn ninja go..."* He then notices Clemens, *"So, you're a reporter are you! I'm sure you want to know all about The Great Red Monkey!"* He strikes a pose.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 16, 2009)

"I didn't expect so many people to come, Kent admitted. "And there are some pretty huge names here. I heard the Little Tree Pirates are coming. And that weird unnamed crews already here." He shrugged. "But I can beat them. I know I can." Kent states. 

Clemens struggles to withhold her laughter at Kent's foolish prediction that he will win. She pretends to scribble some notes in her pad and nods, "That's very interesting definitely some nice quotes, very bold predictions," she says. 

Suddenly another Pirate approaches them and Clemens frowns as she sees him, immediately recognizing him from that troublesome crew. This ape mongrel. Garrick had hated them since they also came from the North Blue just like he did. 

"THE RED MONKEY IS ALREADY HERE!" he points a finger at Kent, "HOW DARE YOU TAKE MY TEXT COLOR!!!" He stomps his foot, "I guess I'll just have to talk...like *THIS*!"

He looks around, *"Where did that damn ninja go..."* He then notices Clemens, *"So, you're a reporter are you! I'm sure you want to know all about The Great Red Monkey!"* He strikes a pose.

Clemens scrunches her nose at the foul stench of the ape mongrel but she laughs and smiles at James, "Why yes I am a reporter but I'm also a Pirate. My name is Charlotte. Wow so you're the Red Monkey huh? I'm big admirer of your crew. So where's you're guitar?" she asks James.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 16, 2009)

The New Awesome Sauce Pirates arrived at Innana island, on a very cramped ship.
Sakura, Zorokiller, Tsurugi, Dash, Kamesama and Professor Q all went a shore.

"Urgh...Way to crowded here!" Tsurugi exclaimed.
"Sure are a lot of people..." Sakura said while looking around amazed
Zorokiller nods
"I'll go ahead if you guys don't mind...I have things to do."

Zorokiller walks off

"Hmm...He'll probably winds up lost, but how bad can it be, sure he'll bound into someone who can give him directions."

Kamesama drools

"Look at all the ladies...Yes...I'm sure gonna have fun here!" He runs off to some female reporter who was just interviewing someone

Sakura facepalms
"Ugh...How can you hold out with him Professor?"
Professor Q holds his index finger and his thumb against his chin
"Well...I guess I'm just build that way." He laughs in a behaved and gentle way

Tsurugi covers his robotic arm with a dark blue manteau and walks off

"Your leaving as well?"

"I can't stand crowds, I'll find myself a quiete and peacefull place, otherwise I might end up killing people...We can't have that now do we?"

Sakura gulps, that guy really scares him, but somehow that person is scared for him. He shrugged it off.

"I'll guess it's just the two of us Mr.Sakura." Q says
"Well Dash is still--" He looks over and saw Dash was already gone, a far he saw him flirting with some ladies.

"Urgh...That big-ego guy...Let's just go Professor Q."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2009)

Clemens scrunches her nose at the foul stench of the ape mongrel but she laughs and smiles at James, "Why yes I am a reporter but I'm also a Pirate. My name is Charlotte. Wow so you're the Red Monkey huh? I'm big admirier of your crew. 

James stretches his arms, *"Well it's really been all me from the beginning, but I spread my greatness to the others. I can't upshow my own captain after all! Or can I..."* He rubs his chin, pondering for a second but then gets back to the "reporter".

*"But I really am amazing! I just got back from kicking wannabe monkey ass, I've taken down so many other pirates I've lost count, and I also punched that pig head Marine Captain right in the face, Lanrick I think it was..."* He stops to think again, "I can't remember...but it was really cold..." He smacks his fist into his open palm, *"But I sure showed that idiot! He may look all big and tough, but it's really all fat I tell yah! All fat!" *

"So where's you guitar?" She asks James. He stops and his jaw drops, *"You...YOU BITCH!!!"* He shouts drawing one of his swords, flames shooting from his eyes, *"HOW DARE YOU CONFUSE THE GREAT RED MONKEY WITH THAT DRUNK IDIOT! THE ONLY TIME I'VE BEEN CONFUSED WITH SOMEONE IS WHEN THEY THOUGHT I WAS THE CAPTAIN!!!"* He shouts swinging his weapon around recklessly.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 16, 2009)

Kamesama stands next to the lovely girl and the bad smelling monkey

"My my, chimp, be polite to the lovely lady." Kamesama says

He polishes his turtle shell and takes the hand of the lady

"My fair lady, what a pleasure to meet you. My name is Kamesama, the great Ero-Kenpo master. Please shall we leave that banana-eating mudball for now and let's say, get some private time."

He scratches his nose

"Maybe you can even let me show your panties?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 16, 2009)

James stretches his arms, *"Well it's really been all me from the beginning, but I spread my greatness to the others. I can't upshow my own captain after all! Or can I..."* He rubs his chin, pondering for a second but then gets back to the "reporter".

Clemens nods while feigning interest, "Uh huh....wow, that's so cool," In her mind a different voice echoes, _BOOOOOOOORING! _

*"But I really am amazing! I just got back from kicking wannabe monkey ass, I've taken down so many other pirates I've lost count, and I also punched that pig head Marine Captain right in the face, Lanrick I think it was..."* He stops to think again, "I can't remember...but it was really cold..." He smacks his fist into his open palm, *"But I sure showed that idiot! He may look all big and tough, but it's really all fat I tell yah! All fat!" *

"Oh yeah I remember reading about that incident, I heard that Captain Garrick smashed two guys in the face from your crew and put them in a coma..." she mutters, "I guess you can't trust what you read..."
she replies with a chuckle 

"So where's you guitar?" She asks James. He stops and his jaw drops, *"You...YOU BITCH!!!"* He shouts drawing one of his swords, flames shooting from his eyes, *"HOW DARE YOU CONFUSE THE GREAT RED MONKEY WITH THAT DRUNK IDIOT! THE ONLY TIME I'VE BEEN CONFUSED WITH SOMEONE IS WHEN THEY THOUGHT I WAS THE CAPTAIN!!!"* He shouts swinging his weapon around recklessly.

Clemens backpedals away, avoiding the Monkey man's fit, "Oh so you're not Rex Hender?!" she exclaims in disappointment, "Well then can you get me his autograph? Also could you get me Jason Rodgers, and Christopher Bolt's autographs as well? I think that they are so hot. JaBolt is like all the rage with the Yaoi Pirate fangirls these days," then Clemens considers something, "Oh yeah and that Danzifer guy too he's kind of goofy, the way his crew is always bailing him out of trouble."


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 16, 2009)

OC stared at the strange man.  "You are hairy. And you have weird black stuff around your eyes. " The strange hairy man told OC not to point a gun at his friends back.  "But he didn't have nachos!" OC protested.  Suddenly, a light lit up in OC's eyes.  "Do you have nachos?" he asked.  

William had slipped away from the strange man and was walking down the street, alone.  He wasn't paying attention where he was going, and accidentally bumped into a reporter interviewing a monkey.  William's eyes widened when he saw the monkey until he realized it was just a Zoan user.  William, unable to speak, couldn't apologize to the reporter or the monkey.  He made some hand signals, hoping they would understand.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2009)

Clemens backpedals away, avoiding the Monkey man's fit, "Oh so you're not Rex Hender?!" she exclaims in disappointment, "Well then can you get me his autograph? Also could you get me Jason Rodgers, and Christopher Bolt's autographs as well? I think that they are so hot. JaBolt is like all the rage with the Yaoi Pirate fangirls these days," then Clemens considers something, "Oh yeah and that Danzifer guy too he's kind of goofy, the way his crew is always bailing him out of trouble."   


James stabs his sword into the ground and points his finger at Clemens, *"Well you!...You don't...."* Rex then walks into the area, his guitar being held over his shoulder, "Oi mate, how's it goin?"

"Looks like they've came back to bail their crew's fool out of trouble." James face turns red, "The true Red Monkey." James grabs his sword and resheaths it, *"SHUT UP! I hope your in this tournement, then I'll show you how strong I really am when I kick your ass!" * He walks past Rex as he leaves, "What's wrong mate?"

*"Shut up! I don't need any of you!"* He leaves the scene and finds a building to sit on far away from the others, *"Stupid bitch...she's got like five other girls using her text color anyway...Magenta...what a stupid color..."* He continues to spit nonsense about the Pirate Reporter.

With Tatsu- 

He flies over the island looking around. He sees plenty of the other Rookie Pirates, "Sure are a lot of them." He lands down in the middle of a town, "I better give them a little show before I beat them all." 

He leans back and takes a deep breath, he then fires a "Dragon Flame!" Into the sky making quite a little light show for all on the island to see.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2009)

Kent watched the scene between "Charlotte" and "The Great Red Monkey" with some amusement. _Funny people_ he thought. _Gonna be fun kicking their asses._ Then some guy lands a few feet off and decides to blow fire into the sky.

"SHOWOFF!" Kent shouted. "Fire's only good for killing Fodder!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2009)

Tatsu turns to the man, "Not when you spend an entire arc in the sky training it! Besides it's also killed clothes before..." He crosses his arms and laughs, "Oh wait, you must be after that autographed Naruto prize. I heard it sucks! Their fire can barely even kill fodder!"

With Eric-

He has left the crew insearch of new pirates to capture. He spots a familiar looking pirate in a beanie, shouting about something, "Chain Cage!" He fires a chain at Bolt and it wraps around him, "Got one." He starts to walk back to his ship, dragging the tied up Bolt along with him.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 16, 2009)

-With Bolt and Belle-
 The stare down each other and then look forward again
*"These guys are idiots."* 
"I find it ironic that _you_ think they're idiots."
Bolt glares at her for a moment, but then turns back towards the island.  "I'm not even in the mood to fight with you today.
He puts his hands in his pockets and begins to walk off the ship.  Belle quickly follows.
"What now?"
"Hey, you're the only one left here and the last thing I want to do is wander around aimlessly on an island full of pirates we're supposedly going to fight."
"Pffft, whatever.  I can take anything that comes our way, just you watch."

"Chain Cage!" He fires a chain at Bolt and it wraps around him.
For a moment, Bolt simply stands there and looks down and the chains that now wrap around his body.  "Oh the irony!"  With a tug, he's pulled over.
"Got one." He starts to walk back to his ship, dragging the tied up Bolt along with him.
Bolt helplessly looks up towards Belle as rocks hit his face as he is dragged along the dirt floor.  "A little help?"
"To be honest, I'm not sure if I want to laugh or help.  Let me think for a moment,"  She puts her finger on her chin and looks up into the distance, thinking about her decision. "TAHAHAHAHAHAHA~"
"God dammit..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 16, 2009)

James tantrum goes into overdrive, *"Shut up! I don't need any of you!"* He leaves the scene and finds a building to sit on far away from the others, *"Stupid bitch...she's got like five other girls using her text color anyway...Magenta...what a stupid color..."* He continues to spit nonsense about the Pirate Reporter.

"Magenta? Well I'll have you know that I was using magenta before any of those whores and the only people who use red are losers!" Clemens responds at the Monkey man as he walks way. She looks at Rex and shrugs, "You really need to train your pet mascot better?" she tells him.

Suddenly an old man sidles up to Clemens, smiles at her and takes her hand, "My fair lady, what a pleasure to meet you. My name is Kamesama, the great Ero-Kenpo master. Please shall we leave that banana-eating mudball for now and let's say, get some private time."

"Maybe you can even let me show your panties?"

Clemens eyes widen in recognition of the man, "Oh wow I recognize you, you're....." then she frowns as if trying to find the name, "Yeah sorry but I have no idea who you are. Are you a famous Pirate or something!" 

"Hey wait did you just ask me to see my panties?!" she yells at him but before she can respond she hears a sound from the sky. Clemens looks up and sees that Dragon Zoan from the Unnamed Crew. Shit gotta go, Clemens thinks to herself. 

"Yeah sorry you old pervert but I've gotta go," and she runs off before Tatsu lands. As she rounds the corner she forms a mirror in the wall and runs through it. Inside her mirror void she shudders, feeling all that filth that she been exposed to wash over her, "Filthy Pirates!" she exclaims. Clemens walks towards a mirror in her void world and sees James walking down a street, still cursing to himself and flailing his arms around wildly from the looks of it, "Foolish mongrel," Clemens mutters under her breath.  

As James walks down the street suddenly a small mirror opens high over his head and a hand pops out holding a pitcher and pours ice cold water all over his head. The mirror disappears in a flash.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 16, 2009)

Miss Bella vs David
Miss Bella grinned and started laughing maniacally as David launched his needle braid attack. Bella held her arms out as if she was a bird and the earth around her began to move. The earth started to incase itself all around Bella's body like an armor. "Earth-CAMO: stone teeeeeeeeeeeeekkai!" Miss Bella yelled as she used tekkai inhanced by the stone armor creating a much stronger sort of bodily defense. The needle braid hit Miss Bella's body and ricocheted in an upward direction due to the sturdiness of her armor. 

"Ignorant FOOOOOOOOOOL! You're no match for the rokushiki artssssssssss! And combined with my supreme control of my camo devil fruit, it's FUTILLLLLLLLLLLLLLE for you to continue. GIVE UP!"  Bella shouted in a most arrogant way.

"Nooooooooooow....." Miss Bella leaped high into the air. "Wind-CAMO: Geppou sky STROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL". Miss Bella shouted as she actually started to walk on the air. She slowly walked around in mid-air as she looked down at David. Bella also blended in with the air so her body was almost impossible to see. This was here variation of Geppou along with her abilities from the Wind-camo. She could walk in the air as long as she was always moving. If her legs were to stop moving even for a second, she would fall.

"SORUUUUUUUUU!" Bella said as she began to zip around the air field. "Wind-camo: Dancing cyclone of RANKYYYYYYYAKU!"" Bella commanded as she zipped around the air field with soru and fired a barrage of rankyaku's from every direction aimed at David. The rankyaku's were also upgraded since they were combined with Miss Bella's wind-camo. The rankyaku's formed a cyclone of cutting wind around David.


Back at Naibunes Boulevard
There was a mountain of rubble stacked up quite nicely from Kanga-bat Rocky punching Anglora into a rock hedge. The Kanga-bat gleefully raised its arms in the air and continued to hop around with its giant diaper on. 

Though, the pile of rubble began to glow intensely. It began to shine brighter and brighter until all the rocks were too bright to look at. *KABOOM!!!* The rock pile exploded, sending rocks everywhere. Standing there was a being with hair composed entirely of sparks. The being's eyes were glowing furiously  and it had mid length sparkling nails. The being's body emitted a bright glow. The being was Anglora. 

She took a few steps towards the Kanga-bat and with every step she took, it sounded as if a small fire cracker had went off, leaving the ground scorched.  Her sparkling hair popped every second as it continued to emit sparks. The Kanga-bat looked at Anglora for a moment and even backed up a bit. Anglora opened her mouth to talk but al that came out was a loud scream.
Human language was beyond her at this point. 

This is the first time Anglora has entered her full spark mode.

Inana Island
Mathias walked around the island wide eyed at all of the people and potential opponents. He stubbles upon a scene with a man blowing fire into the air and another man who seems to be sure he'll win the tournament.

"A fire blowing fiend and an egotistical pirate? Haha! Yes, the grandline is full of surprises indeed. I'll be glad to inform you two that the victor shall be none other than I, the upcoming world's greatest martial artist!" Mathias said with much pride.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 16, 2009)

*-Innana Island-*

Finner, Marc and Tetra

Marc watched the destruction of the dock passively. Finner was preventing him from blind siding pirates and he was running out of cigarettes. Marc knocked Finner's hand aside and began walking towards his boat. But instead of going around the fracas he walked through it knocking people aside as he went. Finner apologized profusely attempting to keep the trouble away from himself and Marc. As Marc neared the boat he could see Tetra tussling with a fat bald pirate in front of the boat. Marc appeared behind the pirate and caught him in the side with his right elbow and left palm. "Big Wave" Marc said flatly as the pirate barreled into other people fighting on the dock. "Hey Marc" Tetra said laughing as the pirate continued to barrel into people. Marc grabbed her by the scuff of her clothes and jumped on to the boat carrying her with him. Marc dropped Tetra on her ass and kicked open the cabin door rummaging around inside for more cigarettes. "What's wrong" Tetra asked softly. "Nothing I am going to sleep, wake me up when something interesting happens" Marc said yawning. "He's just upset because I wouldn't let him kill some pirates." Finner said laughing as he watched the pirates attempting to tackle a female fighter on the docks. "Hey Marc, stop being a landlubber and lets go find another bar" Finner said to Marc's retreating form. "Suck my left nut Finner" Marc said slamming the cabin door. "Well that wasn't very nice" Finner said laughing as he watched the female fighter send two men flying into the water. "Leave him alone" Tetra said quietly. "Eh? What this? You picking up for him?" Finner said turning to Tetra. "He has been through a lot, you wouldn't understand" Tetra said making for the cabin. "Hold on girlie, let me tell you something. You don't know shit about me or what I have been through" Finner said the smile sliding from his face. Tetra could see him clutching at a necklace of some sort but she couldn't get a good look at it. Tetra turned away without replying. "Listen, I am sorry. I didn't mean to be like that" Finner said scratching his head with a sheepish smile. "I know" Tetra said smiling "neither does he." Marc lay on his bed in the darkness smoking a cigarette. He had just doused the light and flopped on the bed when there was a knock on the door. "I thought I told you to suck my sack" Marc said darkly. "Would you like it if I did?" Tetra said playfully. Marc turned over on to his stomach so he wouldn't have to look at her. "Get out" Marc said dully. But instead Tetra curled up beside him on the bed. "You know you aren't going to throw me out" Tetra said snuggling up to him "its the same reason you saved me on the dock." "I suppose I won't" Mark said quietly, "but that doesn't mean you can touch me."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2009)

Kent shoots tatsu the bird. "Sorry Natsu, I mean Tastu. Great original name you got there," he sneers. "And no, I don't want to read Naruto, but I'll bet you'd do anything to get your hands on that crappy manga!"
He shoots him the bird again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2009)

Kent shoots tatsu the bird. "Sorry Natsu, I mean Tastu. Great original name you got there," he sneers. "And no, I don't want to read Naruto, but I'll bet you'd do anything to get your hands on that crappy manga!"
He shoots him the bird again.

"Sorry no name pirate number 3. I'm sure my fodder killing fire will work great on you!" He butts heads with the Tiger Man, "Besides, I'm a real dragon, unlike some rip off manga characters in gay scarfs."

He continues his rant against the pirate, "Get an original text color, Red's only aloud if its part of your name, you may have super man's name but your not saving anyone, and if you think your winning this tournement you've gota' nother thing coming pussy cat." He presses his forehead against Kent's, the two keep pushing until blood begins to trickle down each other's faces.

With James-

He is suddenly covered in icey cold water that seemed to fall from the sky, "The Fuck was that!" He shouts at the sky, "You think that bothers me! HAH! I'll take colder water than that easy!" He prepares to dive into the sea but then stops himself, "Hah! Won't trick me that easily bastard sky demon! I can't swim!" He then crosses his arms and continues to walk in the direction he was headed, feeling as if he had been victorious in this imaginary battle.

With Eric-

He watches as the two pirates argue, "Uh, do you mind, I'm sort of taking him away now." He drags Bolt over another rock, "You two can have your little lover's spat when you visit him in Impel Down." He continues to make his way back to the ship, keeping an eye out for any more pirates along the way.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 16, 2009)

4 years ago, G9.

Lat went directly to the kitchen following her meeting with Drake. She was serious. She was going to unite this fortress and no metrosexual cook with a drill fetish was going to stand in her way. As she opened the doors, she released she may have bitten off more than she can chew.

Ratsel was zipping through the kitchen at speeds Lat couldn't even percieve. And she was a sniper. For the most part, Ratsel was blond blur as he moved at extreme speeds through the kitchen. The only times she got a good look at him was when he stopped for a moment to cut some vegetables or add ingredients to something. She thought Ratsel hadn't noticed her, but then he appeared infront of her.

Ratsel looked odd compared to his normale attire. He still had his uniform on but had added a pink apron with the words *"The Chef is a stallion."* embroided on it in golden letters. He was taller than her and had to look down as he spoke though this did nothing to subdue his smile.

"Mademoiselle!" He exclaimed. A rose appeared out of nowhere and into his hand. "I do believe we have yet to be introduced. Chef Ratsel, at your service." He winked.

Lat raised an eyebrow. "Just Ratsel?" He waved her question away. "Yes! It's a pseudonym. My real name is highly classified. Not even our mighty commodore would be able to see it." Lat noted the steely note his voice took as he talked about Drake.

"I actually came to talk to you about him... why do you hate him?" Ratsel's smile drooped slightly and he turned around. "You misunderstand me. I don't hate him, Miss Subota." Lat looked taken aback. "Yes, I know who you are and who he is. He's a capable commander and a good soldier. I have no doubt about that."

"Then why..." He turned quickly and his smile had returned. "Because I refuse to follow a man who has not earned my respect. Zengar is the same way."
Lat suddenly had her look of resolve back. "Then, if I can earn your respect... will you follow him, for my sake?"

Ratsel looked momentarily shocked. "You would go so far for him... admirable. But how are you planning to do that?" Lat winked at him. "That's easy, I'll outcook you!" If Ratsel could have looked more shocked, he would be rivalling Enel in voltage. "Well?" Lat continued. "Or will the great Ratsel of G9 back down from a cooking duel?"

Ratsel regained his composure. "You go too far mademoiselle. You're on." He snapped his fingers and his assistants brought cartons filled with ingredients. "It so happens we need to make a large amount of preserved foods before we depart. This will be cooking match to test both our endurance. First one to stop loses." Lat nodded and put on an apron. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Several days later, Drake headed towards the traininggrounds. It took him awhile to get the things he needed from Vegapunk's lab but he was pretty confident he could take Zengar. He was worried about Lat though. He hadn't seen her or Ratsel in days... He shook his head and pushed those thoughts back. He trusted Lat. If she told him to do leave it to her, he would.

As he approached, the square formation surrounding Zengar parted to allow the Commodore through. Zengar still stood in the center with his eyes closed, apparently oblivious to what had happened. Suddenly, he spoke. "I sense a strong killing intent. Commodore Drake, what brings you to this lowly arena?" he said, disdain noticably in every word.

Drake let it slide. "A commander needs to be both mentally and physically prepared to lead us into battle. I have to keep my skills honed and I was wondering if you would spar with me. Seeing two high-ranking marines fight would teach the men valuable lessons."

Zengar remained silent at this for a while. "An admirable sentiment. Very well, I shall spar with you." Neither men moved. "Well, what are you waiting for?" Drake shook his head. "You're not ready. You don't have your sword out."

Zengar reflected on this. "I won't." Drake glared at him. "Pardon me?" Zengar repeated his statement. "I refuse." Drake shook his head. "This is a direct order." Zengar didn't move. Drake started yelling "Commander, I will take out my spear and skewer if you don't."

Zengar stood his ground and yelled back at Drake. "Be it death or insubordination, I refuse to draw my sword against someone without a blade!" Drake smiled and yelled. "That's what I was waiting to hear!" A katana had slipped out of his coat and into his hand. "Come!"

Zengar understood what was happening. Drake wanted to prove himself to him. He respected his effort, but it was not enough. Not yet. "I accept your challenge." he said and he unsheathed his sword.

"My name is Zengar! Zengar Zonv..." but Drake interrupted him. "SHUT UP!" he yelled. Zengar flinched. "AND LISTEN!" Drake pressed a button on his katana and it turned into a zanbatou. The same one Zengar himself would wield years later as his own weapon. Drake had trouble lifting it. "Do you see why you have already lost, Zengar Zonvolt?" He strained his muscles and lifted the sword over his head.

"Arrogance has blinded you! But as you can see, you cannot win! FOR MY SWORD IS HEAVIER THAN YOURS!" Zengar was taken aback. He understood the symbolism behind this. Even so he would not back then. "Admirable resolve! Now show me the weight of your sword!" Drake moved the blade into a fighting stance. "Zengar Zonvolt! Take this sword!"

They both rushed at eachother. Zengar with his katana and Drake wielding Zengar's future Zankantou. They moved so fast the marines could not follow and  as they hit eachother, a shockwave sent dust flying everywhere. As it settled, the scene was shocking to behold.

Zengar's katana was cleaved and the Zankantou had returned to it's normal shape only inches from Zengar's neck. "Zengar Zonvolt. Take this sword..." Drake repeated. "And once you master it, become the sword of G9." Both men's eyes bored into eachother. Gray versus blue in a battle of wills. Slowly, Zengar nodded. Drake removed the blade and stuck it into the ground. Zengar pulled it out and sheathed it.

Zengar closed his eyes and smiled. Suddenly his hand moved towards Drake and settled on his shoulder. "I would be honored to be your sword...Boss." Drake nodded. "Glad to hear it." he then looked at the Marines around him. "This class has been canceled. Let's get something to eat." and there was much rejoicing.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

As they reached the mess hall, they were stunned by what they saw. Ratsel and Lat had been cooking days. Both were tired as hell and on their last leg. Ratsel was still keeping pace nicely while Lat was already spent. The thing what pushed her over the edge however was seeing Drake and Zengar enter. Just at that moment, the last of her strength had failed her and she tripped while moving to another pot. As she fell, all could hear her final words, though faint  "I'm...sorry..." 

Drake was by her side in an instant followed by Zengar. "Lat, are you alright? Speak to me!" Ratsel just sighed. "This is what happens when you send your girlfriend to do your work for you Commodore...better luck next time." The words had barely left his mouth before Drake appeared infront of him, fully enraged. Ratsel never saw the punch coming.

"Say that again, you bastard!" Ratsel started picking himself up. He was down on all fours and spitting blood. "Lat is like a daughter to me. This was all her idea. Mock her resolve one more time and I swear, I'll kill you!" Ratsel stood up and strangely enough, he did not look angry. He went to Drake and looked him straight in the eye. "Why would she go so far?" he demanded.

Drake didn't have an answer. He looked at Lat's unconscious face and sighed. "She probably sees something in me that even I don't. I ask of you... could you honor her wish? If only so I could tell her she succeeded when she wakes up?" Ratsel looked taken aback by this request. 

"Well, I..." he looked at Zengar. The gray-haired man just closed his eyes and nodded. Ratsel sighed. "Oh alright." As Zengar had done before, Ratsel grasped Drake's shoulder. "I acknowledge you as the rightful Commodore of G9. Just remember that if you don't live up to her expectations... your ass is mine, Boss." Drake nodded.

A week later, Lat made a full recovery from her extreme exhaustion. The four officers held a party to celebrate and pretty soon, G9 launched on its maiden voyage. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the present, Drake opened his eyes. He was now not only the Commodore of G9 but also the rightful master of the Zetsubou Zetsubou no mi.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 16, 2009)

-With De-

He always had a way of finding a bar. He marched strait there, avoiding anyone he may have seen or heard. He didn't want anyone to keep him from his precious alcohol. He finally arrived at the bar.

Bar keep! I'll take a shot of everything you have!

-With Tew-

Excellent. I've finally finished my design! He turned a nob on the sword and it started to flame, Tew, you're a genius. By hollowing the core of this cloud sword with little tunnels to the side, creating a control on the breath dial and flame dial, you've created a flaming sword that changes shape! He walked outside onto the deck of the ship, I wonder if this will work. He made a hole at the top of the blade and made the thing overall wider. Then he pointed his blade in the air and pressed a button on the side. Suddenly, a beam of white fire came flying out of the hole in the top, and small beams through the sides of the swords where the small tunnels were, Perfect!

"Good job Tew." Melissa said, still lying on the floor.

You're still not well yet?

"No, I don't know what's wrong with me."

Well the upper yard was like the highest high of your life. I guess this is your lowest low to match.

"This sucks."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 16, 2009)

-With Belle, Bolt and Eric-

"GOD DAMMIT!"  Bolt begins struggling even harder, trying to escape.  "I WILL BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF YOU IF I GET OUT!"
Belle had just picked herself up from after rolling on the floor with laughter.  "Oh God, the irony.  My stomach hurts," She wipes an tear from her eye.  "But seriously, if my Captain found out I let this idiot get caught, he'd be pretty mad."
She raises her bow and arrow and aims at Eric.
"So you're gonna have to let him go."


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 16, 2009)

"Whew, good thing she ignored me." Fluck said to himself, heaving a sigh of relief. _"You're really a pathetic sort of person, aren't you?"_ Larissa asked, sweatdropping. "Thanks for rubbing it in..." the chaos user muttered to himself darkly. _"So, where to next?"_ the order used asked. "Not quite sure...wanna make a huge ruckus?" Fluck replied lightheartedly. _"Uh, I appreciate that you're trying to let me live the life of chaos I want, but there's no real need to blow things up just because of that."_

"What to do next, then...?" he said, tapping his chin lightly. Elsewhere, a huge gout of flame burst forth into the sky, forming a nice contrast of blue sky and red fire. Fluck grinned and turned to Larissa. Even with the order user around, the devil within always felt a rush of excitement whenever there was a large concentration of chaos, and this time was no different. She shrugged to show that she didn't really mind going there, but she started and backed off a little as he approached her. _"No way, that always goes wrong!"_

"It's only a short distance," Fluck said, and grabbed her arm.

"Temporal Thought!"

----

Elsewhere, a white-haired male in white and a black-haired female in black fell on the floor between two other males, having just mysteriously materialized about 10 feet off the ground.

_"Ouch..."_ they both muttered.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2009)

KABOOM!!!!!!! an explosion shakes the island. "YOU BASTARD!!!" Joseph shouts. "TAKE THIS!!!!" Jason shouts, BOOM!!!! another explosion. "I...I guess.. they found eachother." Rex sweatdrops. "DIE YOU BASTARD!!!" Jason comes flying out of a building and skids past Eric. "I WON'T LOSE THAT EASY!!!" Jason jumps up and puts on a strength mask charing towards Joseph.

Miss Bella vs David
"SORUUUUUUUUU!" Bella said as she began to zip around the air field. "Wind-camo: Dancing cyclone of RANKYYYYYYYAKU!"" Bella commanded as she zipped around the air field with soru and fired a barrage of rankyaku's from every direction aimed at David. The rankyaku's were also upgraded since they were combined with Miss Bella's wind-camo. The rankyaku's formed a cyclone of cutting wind around David.

"HA...HA...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" David laughs like a mad man. "THIS IS THE FIGHT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR!" He raised his right sword as the wind began to create cuts across his body. *His *body began to emit a purple aura, he held the sword verticle to his face, The image of a skull forming behind him. He then spins his blade and stabs it into the ground, creating a black cyclone that clashes with the other.

"Hehehe." He grins. "That's nice." He was bleeding from all the wounds. He grips the handle with both hands and raises it above his head. As he focuses the image of a great black crow forms behind him. David slashes downward and his attack formed a crow flyin into the air.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2009)

"DID YOU JUST CALL ME A PUSSY CAT?" Kent shouts. "THAT'S THE LAST STRAW!  GET READY TO FACE THE GARNESS THAT IS RED FONT!!!!" He backs away from the headlock. "Secret monk technique..." He says, his face screwed up in concentration. He clasped his hands together like he was praying. MEGATON....." Tatsu watched him warily. 

"Fart Shot!" Jorma shouted from down the road. It hit Tatsu in the back of the head and exploded, sending out a terrible stink. Kent and Jorma burst out laughing. "Sorry!" Jorma shouted, waving. "Gotta run!" He headed off towards Soge Kings.

"Crap..." Kent muttered. He was now basically alone with a very, very angry Tatsu. And to make matters worse, some random people had just materialized right in the middle of them. _Maybe they'll block his fire,_ Kent thought.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2009)

Fluck spots Tatsu's familiar face as he appears, but it is much angrier than he recalled, "Hey Tatsu hows-" Tatsu's eyes were filled with rage after Kent and the new pirate that had quickly ran away's attack, "Not now!" He roared.

Fluck sighed and started to pick at the dirt, "They all keep ignoring me..." Tatsu ran forward and transformed into Hybrid Point. He dug his claws into Kent and shot into the sky with him, "So, your trying to learn Rokushiki eh?" He asks as they get higher and higher above the island.

He stops and begins to hover, "Well lets hope that you've learned Geppou!" He says letting go of Kent, high above the island. He lands back to the ground next to Fluck and snaps back to his normal self.

"Hey, it's been a while, I guess, I can never keep track of time in this world." He says shrugging. Fluck points to the decending Kent, "Don't you think that was a little harsh?"

"Hm, maybe. I'm not normally like that but sometimes...people just piss me off..." He gives an evil look at the two pirates before snapping back to his normal self, "So, what've you been up to." He says with a smile as he watches the decent of Kent (Rhymed )


----------



## chulance (Mar 16, 2009)

Grandline sea's 
Kathy, Tetsu, and  Nisu had smiles on their face they had almost arrived  at the Grand-line they had traveled over Reverse moutain and finally they were coming to this island they had been invited here that's where they had received their log pose which was the main reason they were going to show their appreciation and learn about the pirates in the Grand-line. 

" We are almost their correct?" Tetsu asked Kathy she nodded"Yeah Nisu's still unconscious she's fainted after we got on Reverse mountain she's always been afraid of heights.  Tetsu looked at the island up ahead"Were almost their but, Kathy is it safe a place filled with grand-line pirates all of us in one spot I just can't help by anticipate a marine attack"

She looked at them"Marines aren't idiots  Tetsu powerful pirates all in one place a direct attack in my opinon would be retarded but than again I don't really know how powerful marines are in the Grandline.


Pirate ship in the Grandline
A marine was seen one who believed in abosulute Justice his name was Lafu he planned to make a name for himself as a powerful marine. A group full of women a charity organizaitoin who commited robberies stealing food for poor children  he had been tracking them down for a while stealing was stealing no matter what it was for.

He tried to use his Haki to sense  the  women but he could not so he was doing this the old fashion way he had snook onto their ship undetected and planned to keep it that way until he attacked. He continued walking on the old wooden ship until he heard voices two of the ladies were talking about how the marines might come after them for their robberies the other lady argueing that they had enough weapons to fight marines.

It was time for Lafu to strike he burst in having run straight through the wall shocking both women who backed up preparing to scream but before they could he had already delveried powerful blows to their stomache's knocking them out." That's two down I need to find the money they stole" He walked around he had to find the money than he could take out the thieves. 

He had smelled cigarett smoke and assumed one of the ladies here was a smoker. If that was the case he could  start a fire on the ship and watch the criminals burn.  He wondered if they children were on board but it didn't matter they knew what the  people giving them food were doing for all he knew he could be assiting them. 

Inanna island
Reter walked around he was determined to interact with some pirates and gather some skills before the tournament.  He wouldn't have time to learn to use them but he was hoping he would be lucky and his recall technique  would work this time.  He had saw a girl named Annie heading towards a pirate ship and he decided to find her.

He had heard stories about some of the pirates here and he was having a craving for more skills real pirate skills.  Suddenly a fight began   bullets were being shot and lots of crazy things were happening. He   put his hands together" Recall: Gymnastics skills! He was surrounded in a brief purple aura and leaped in the air and began leaping from building to building he had actually recalled.

He continued leaping until he didn't leap far enough and collided with the building. He began falling until  hitting the ground below he stood up rubbing his head he leaped into the air appearing close to Annie"Hey wait up!


----------



## koguryo (Mar 17, 2009)

-Inanna Island

Throughout the Island speakers came on along with a familiar voice, *"Everyone meet at the City Center!  Now!  I mean everyone, if you're not there within 10 minutes I'll charbroil your ass!"*

Paegun, Sooyoung, and Jae-Sung were in a group together and began walking towards the City Center.  All of the Pirates they walked bye gave them the death glare.

"Psh, assholes."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 17, 2009)

Drake had been awake for some time now. Apparently, his sickleave caused his work to pile up and like Ratsel was going to going to do the paperwork. He was just finished filing the latest report when his three officers walked into his quarters. They were extremely happy to see him up. Lat even tackeled him in a hug.

Unfortuneatly, they had to get to bussines. Ratsel was up to update Drake on the situation. "I hid G9 in a small mountain. We're currently underground. While you were asleep, I had some soldiers instal cameras around this mountain and revamp Lat's room into a surveillance tower." Drake nodded.

Zengar stepped up. "The soldiers are all ordered to stay inside. We have some marines here but an entire base worth of us would cause suspicion. I told them not to leave the base until G9 reveals itself. I also sealed the exit for everyone under officer rank." Drake nodded again.

Lat was the one to end the report. "We went down to check around. No one knows we're here yet. There are some known pirates here." She put some files on his desk.

Drake browsed them quickly. "Monarch, Little Tree, Blades, Unnamed... I had expected them." He opened the last file. "Lazy Hunter huh? I wasn't expecting Rodgers here. That makes our job slightly easier." He thought through all the information. "Here are my orders. This tournament is held by Flame-Haired Zetta. The same man who busted up our fortress last time. This guy is unpredictable and all the pirates here complicate matters."

All of them nodded. "I want one of us to be at G9 at all times to keep it prepped for combat. Lat, can you draw up a schedule for us?" Lat saluted. "Leave it to me." Drake continued. "The rest will go down, gather info and try to weaken the pirates. If we can capture any or get in contact with Rodgers, that'll make our job easier."

He stood up. "Lat, you take the first shift. We three will check out the tournament." Zengar, Ratsel and Lat saluted.* "SIR YES SIR!"*

-------------------------------------------------------------------

As the announcement to gather was heard, the G9 officers were already standing there. They stood in the city center in group. There was a wide area between them and the pirates. This was to expected, however the gap was wider than usual. For all of them had heard of the power of G9. Some of them had lost armadas to it. The hatred that surrounded them was nearly overwhelming but they took it all in stride.

Drake, Zengar and Ratsel were used to far more than this.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 17, 2009)

Zorokiller was walking around aimlessy around the dock he first started.

Dash was still there

"Yo, Onigiri, we need to head towards the centre."

Zorokiller nods

"Whatever...."

Following that guy, he sure would reach the centre.


Meanwhile Sakura and Professor Q already reached the centre, waiting in the crowd, watching the event which were about to unfold.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

With Rex-

"Eh? Ten minutes?" He shrugged. "Right, Best be makin a run for it." He took off fast as he could. "But first..." He attacked some strings to his guitar, spun around and launched it as hard as he could sending it soaring through the air. he then pulled himself toward it and rode it all the way to the city's center. "DOREREREREREREREME!!!!"

With Kama-

"Damn." He let out a sigh and stood up. "Sorry ladies, this ninrate's gotta go." He winked. "So cool~" Some women fawn over him. "I know, I know. I'm awesome." He smirked. "But there's more awesome to be done elsewhere!" Kama takes a bite from an apple and tosses it to one of the girls. "SO COOL~~" They squee. "TOWN CENTER, AWAY!" Kama vanishes from sight, then reappers. "Ninja trick." Then vanishes again.

With Eric-Bolt-Belle-

Somehow they had ended up in the center of town. "THE HELL!?" They all shout. "How did we get here!?" Eric exclaims. "It was me!" A ninja in all black shouts. "GASP! THE PLOT NINJA?!" They step back in shock. "OI! DID I HEAR NINJA!?" Kama shouts. "I'm the only ninja in this story! Get the hell out of here!" He gets up in the plot ninja's face. "YOINK!" The plot ninja grabs something and runs off.

"W..Wait..." The ninja in white suddenly forgot everything about himself. "I'VE STOLEN YOUR PLOTS!!!" The plot ninja stands proudly. "But this is just a warning." he returns Kama's plots. "Now i must leave, I have plots to steal and stories to speed up! the plot ninja is ever busy! SEE YOU IN BLEACH: NEW ERA!!!" He says flying off into the sky. Because he's the Mother F*ckin plot ninja and he can do that. 

With Jason and Joseph-

BAM!!! Jason and Joseph's fists slam together. The force of their attack crushes the ground beneath them. "BASTARD!" Jason punches Joseph's face. "BRING IT!!!" Joseph uppercuts Jason's stomach. The two continue fighting so hard, before they realize it they have arrived in the center of town.


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2009)

~*Inanna Island*~

"Why in god's name did I let those two in my crew" muttered Finner. 

He was off exploring the docks on his own. Suddenly, he saw a large commotion ahead. "Head to the City Center!" someone shouted, "The Tournament's Starting!"

"About damn time." thought Finner. He jumped onto Marc's boat and shouted "Hey you two lovebirds! Get your asses up, the tournament's starting!!!"

Finner heard a loud crash followed by Marc swearing profusely.

"My god Tetra put your goddamn clothes on and get out of my room!"

Tetra came stumbling out of the room in her underwear. "well well, Isn't this akward?" 

She yelled in suprise at seeing Finner and ducked behind a barrel. "You pervert!"

Inside the cabin Marc was still swearing and cause a large commotion. He came out of the cabin and was strapping his swords to his belt.

"FINALLY! I GET TO KILL SOMEONE!" 

"Right.." said Finner, "Just get your ass out here or we're gonna be late."

A minute later, The Demon Pirate Hunters set out to the Center of Inanna Island to participate in the tournament.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 17, 2009)

Bolt gets up and dusts himself off.
"Wow, that Plot Ninja sure was helpful."
"Yeah.  Its almost as if its solved any problems that may have occurred plot wise at that moment."
"How convenient, amirite?"
"You are, indeed, right."
The two laugh loudly together.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 17, 2009)

-Inanna Island, City Center

Atop a large podium stood Zetta with a large Den Den Mushi in front of him, "Alright listen up fucktards!  This is my Tournament for you weak piles of trash.  The winner gets all that shit over there."

Zetta points his finger to a room filled with all of the prizes, "I dare one of you to try to steal something, go ahead and try right now."

A group of unknown Rookie Pirates ran towards the room and then a large cloud of dust appeared around them.  When the dust settled, three men could be seen standing in a group of unconscious bodies.

"Say 'Hello' to-"

"DAD!"

"Yup that's right, Da-.  Wait what?  This is Captain Collaart, a good friend of mine from the New World, himself and his crew shall be guarding the prizes.  Mr. Collaart, or Mr. Collaart Sr., it appears your son is here.  Anyway onto the Tournament.  There will be a series of 1-on-1 battles, bracket-style, the winner and their crew gets the prizes.  I will now tell you the first match, *Jessie Roseo vs. Ruru Montague*.  Your match shall be on *Platform 1*.  I shall now explain the Platform system.  There are seven platforms around the Island, you will be quickly escorted there by my Cyborg Raptors.  Rules of a match are as follows: if you fall off the platform you are DQed, if you get knocked unconscious you lose, if you 'Give Up' you lose, and finally if you die you lose.  Each Platform is 20 Meters up from the ground, each with a very different stipulation.  The platforms themselves are 50 Meters squared.  I will explain each platform stipulation whenever a match takes place on that platform.  So without further ado, Platform 1's stipulations are as follows, every 30 seconds 1 meter from each side of the platform falls.  So Ms. Roseo, Ms. Montague, you may make your way to the Platform.  Let the fun begin."

-With Paegun's Group

Paegun's Dad walked up to him, Sooyoung, and Jae-Sung, "Good to see you again Sooyoung, it looks like you followed in my son's footsteps in becoming a Marine, when he shoulda became a Pirate, like me."

"Oh shut up!"

Paegun's Dad eyed his sword, "I see you got that, I was expecting you to get the bigger one.  Be warned son, the Hunter's close, I'll be watching out for you."

Paegun's Dad and his crewmates walked off to guard the Prizes, "Damn it."


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 17, 2009)

"Not that much, contrary to what you might expect. I had a little incident over at Wyaton recently and I also happened to meet her along the way," Fluck said, pointing at Larissa. She was, as usual, remaining silent. Thus far, the only real company the two of them had were each other, but Fluck quickly realized that she had never spoken in front others before. The chaos user silently shelved this piece of information inside his mind, making a note to address it later.

"Wyaton? That's kinda funny actually because we just -"

*"Everyone meet at the City Center! Now! I mean everyone, if you're not there within 10 minutes I'll charbroil your ass!"*

Fluck grinned sardonically at the sudden interruption. "Tell you what, my first mate's getting kinda pissed off about me teleporting all the time, so we'll just get there normally, ok? We can talk on the way too, how's everyone else been doing? I just saw Annie about 5 minutes ago."


"Your first mate? I assume you mean her," Tatsu replied, nodding his head at Larissa. "Yeah, name's Larissa," Fluck replied. "Why does she get pissed off when you teleport? I'm kinda surprised to see that you managed to control it so quickly, actually."

"Uh, well, I can teleport when I want, but things go wrong...If you know what I mean," the chaos user replied darkly. "I think I know what you mean," the dragon man said.

"By the way, who's that?"

"Who?" Tatsu asked, looking rather puzzled.

"Uh, that guy," Fluck replied, pointing at Mathias. "New crew member?"


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

Inanna island,City Center
That's what Reter had heard but he needed some skills he wasn't exactly ready yet.

Kathy, Tetsu, and Nisu were on their way they had just got off their ship and now they only had 10 minutes to get to the city center. Tetsu picked up Nisu and sprinted off heading to the center Kathy running behind them although she was able to keep up Tetsu thanks to her martial arts training although she wasn't as fast as a speed demon like him.

The trio of pirates eventually arrived at the center of the city wondering who they would fight if they even fought at all in the tournament.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 17, 2009)

*"Everyone meet at the City Center! Now! I mean everyone, if you're not there within 10 minutes I'll charbroil your ass!"*

Eddy heads there when he sees Mathis walking some meters in front of him and follows him.


As he walks towards Mathias and some others he can see a lot of pirates and other people. Everyone is here to prove their skills.

"Hey Mathias!!" Eddy yells as he approaches him and smirks. "Isn't it really interesting?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 17, 2009)

Zorokiller dashed forward in a flash and grabbed Zetta by his shirt and held it up
The crowd looked up in awe, Sakura saw from the crowd Zorokiller was making a scene

"That guy..! Why is he holding Zetta like that?"

Zetta looked relaxed and was not surprised perse by the sudden assault, but more to see his old crewmate

"Oi! Zetta!!" he yelled he lowered his voice and talked desperately "...What are your doing...Why are you here...What about the crew...What about your and mine nakama?!"


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

Kathy,Tetsu, and Nisu were ready happy to have arrived in the center of the city.  They were happy to have arrived so quickly . Kathy sighed she once again wanted a bottle of beer" You think they have a bar around here? She asked  not really talking to anyone in particular but Nisu decided to answer "Why do you need beer, if you have to fight and your drunk can you even win a fight?

" I don't care, I just came here to get free beer anyway fighting is just so I can beat people up for fun"  Tetsu held his blades " Well Kathy, after this island can we actually begin to search for the treasure? "Of course but we need to relax a little first being serious all the time is almost as bad as being silly all the time"


Reter
He heard somone saying they had 10 minutes to make it to the center of the city and decided he could meet up with Annie later. He touched her shoulder quickly absorbing her skills and ran off towards the center of the city.  He realized he his vision was now much better and  he had a copy of a  weapon she had on her.  This was good if he had to fight he had a better chance of winning


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 17, 2009)

A couple of hours ago

A drunken bar fight had broken out, or better said, a single intoxicated soon to be man had started a fight in one of the Inana's pricier restaurants.One witness would later report that the fight broke out over a dispute between the suspect and a waiter, the first not liking the facial expression of the second or in his words."I'm really not liking the looks on your faces........uh......Fella.....Yeah, fella."Shin had some trouble deciding on the word but went with Fella.

As he was saying this he shotted his and then M.J.'s Irish Coffee, the doctor being unable to drag Shin out of the restaurant. Though she had hoped to get him a bit tipsy so that he would be more open to her line of questioning she had never thought that his alcohol tolerance, or lack of, would make him end up like this after only 4, now after those last 2 he shotted it would be 6, Irish Coffees.

His way of talking changed even more so, as M.J. was now practically begging Shin to just head out of there , he said."Just give me a sec shawty."It seemed that Shin would act as if he was from the hood, or an bad impression of, upon being drinking a certain amount of alcohol, those last 2 did the trick."This guy has been dissing me and those bitch ass twins.....Triplets....Or whatever, they're hatin' on me." 

Obviously there was only one waiter and though the man didn't want to start any trouble he had enough experience with pirates to know that carrying a gun around was a wise thing to do so he reached for it and fired it at Shin several times. Though not as elegant as he would've done when sober he easily dodged the bullets."Spinning like wienerdog chasing tail."He said as he spun towards the waiter and dodging the bullets as he did so."Paws of pedobear sending you flying."Both of his palms were thrust into the chest of the waiter, sending the man flying trough the wall.

At this point the bouncers of this restaurant had arrived, they had brought assistance in the form of other mountains of men that acted as bouncers for nearby businesses. The procedure here was to work together when a pirate was causing trouble in one of their businesses.

Shin with his new accent and way of speaking, now talking like a retarded kung-fu action star.Started wrecking the place, forcing M.J. and any other customer to exit the building."Destructo disk of baldheaded monk with spots on forehead."He grabbed the tray of the waiter he had send flying earlier and hurled it with such force that nearly knocked one bouncer's head off, luckily it was still attached though he would wake up later with a nice lump on it.

"Rising samurai, falling gorrila."The bouncer's were close to him now, the pirate jumped in the air and in mid air performed an ax kick that took out another opponent."Dual Gorrila beyblade of madness."He had grabbed the two knocked out bouncers by the legs and started spinning around at high speeds.Completely wrecking this place and everyone inside of it.

By the time the dust had settled a very nauseous Shin climbed out of the ruins of the place, barely capable of walking straight at this point and finally ending with."Green sludge of darkness."In actuality he just started puking and by the time he had emptied his insides he was ready to pass out."Samurai hibernates like bear."He was about to fall on his back right there and then, though suddenly jerked up in mid fall.Effectively saving himself from falling in his own sick."Awake like cricket when people want to sleep."It seems the mixture of alcohol and caffeine wasn't a good combination for Shin, too drunk to function yet couldn't pass out.

It eventually took a tranquilizer and a special medicinal cocktail made by M.J. to get him to sober up and pass out, the unnamed crew's doctor had used her charms to get some men to carry Shin towards the center of the island while the samurai regained his strength and sanity.

Current time

Shin was with M.J and Alph, the swordsman had managed to clean himself up and get some food inside of him again in order to soak up what remained of that alcohol ingested and was currently at a hundred percent again.M.J. skilled enough in medicine to counteract the hangover he would've gotten otherwise.


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

Reter continued to walk around now he needed to test out his new skills and get more more more!  He was going mad this was one of the effects of absorbing skills, but this was the perfect place to do it. He was going to make sure he got a high bounty after all the crazy things started happening. He continued walking around now bored he hoped to encounter more pirates.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2009)

_Inanna Island, City Center_

Above the other pirate crews a platinum-colored airship floated in the air. On the massive baloon the words "DU MORTIS FAMILY" were written in bold red.

Everyone in the family was there, save for Fasola who had a stand-in represent himself. The rest of the Monarch Pirates was inside the 

The cabin resembled a high-class restaurant, with waiters serving exotic meals.
Atop a large podium stood Zetta with a large Den Den Mushi in front of him, "Alright listen up fucktards!  This is my Tournament for you weak piles of trash.  The winner gets all that shit over there.""

From within the airship the Du Mortises let out a collective mocking laugh.

"Hahahahahahahaha! I can't believe the peasants would want such filthy things!" Stugari said while maids combed his long white hair.  

Zetta points his finger to a room filled with all of the prizes, "I dare one of you to try to steal something, go ahead and try right now."

From the airship the Du Mortises watched as a group of pirates were defeated soundly by the prize guardians.

"Wow, that guy's strong. You think he'll be my vassal, Shwarz?" The pink haired Ivalla asked her guardian. Standing next to her was a masked man in an overcoat resembling a high-ranking marine.

"I'm afraid I do not know, milady." The man replied.

"Yup that's right, Da-.  Wait what?  This is Captain Collaart, a good friend of mine from the New World, himself and his crew shall be guarding the prizes.  Mr. Collaart, or Mr. Collaart Sr., it appears your son is here.  Anyway onto the Tournament.  There will be a series of 1-on-1 battles, bracket-style, the winner and their crew gets the prizes.  I will now tell you the first match, *Jessie Roseo vs. Ruru Montague*.  Your match shall be on *Platform 1*.  I shall now explain the Platform system.  There are seven platforms around the Island, you will be quickly escorted there by my Cyborg Raptors.  Rules of a match are as follows: if you fall off the platform you are DQed, if you get knocked unconscious you lose, if you 'Give Up' you lose, and finally if you die you lose.  Each Platform is 20 Meters up from the ground, each with a very different stipulation.  The platforms themselves are 50 Meters squared.  I will explain each platform stipulation whenever a match takes place on that platform.  So without further ado, Platform 1's stipulations are as follows, every 30 seconds 1 meter from each side of the platform falls.  So Ms. Roseo, Ms. Montague, you may make your way to the Platform.  Let the fun begin."

After Zetta's explanation Rek's mother rose from her seat and began to talk to her nieces and nephews. 

"All right, dear children. Let auntie explain how the first skirmish goes. Each of you have all picked proxies to battle for you. Those with the winning proxies win. Simple enough, children." 

Rek turned to his butler, Ruru. The first match would involve him, after all, and Rek was concerned.

"How unexpected. I haven't even prepared any traps yet." Rek thought. "Ruru, you've seen Jessie fight before. You know what must be done." The young noble says, sipping his tea.

"Of course milord. Shall I be off?" Ruru asked.

"Yes, go now."

Ruru bows to Rek and his family and leaps off the airship. He lands at the podium, and bows to everyone respectably.

"Good day to you all." The old pirate tells everyone. He doubted few people knew about his past here, or else they'd be running away right now. "Now then, miss Jessie. May we begin?"

Back in the airship, Doremi chuckled. "My proxy's up first? Nihihihi. This should be fun." She says to Rek.

"Indeed it shall, cousin. Indeed it shall."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 17, 2009)

*-Inanna Island-*

Finner, Marc and Tetra

Marc sat on the floor in the town center. The host had announced the tournament details and some idiots had gotten themselves thrashed for trying to steal the treasure right off the bat. Marc shook his head in his disbelief, how could people be that stupid. Marc took out a cigarette and began surveying the crowd. Meanwhile Tetra was sitting with her back to a wall hugging her knees. "Whats this?" Finner said looking down at her, "Feeling ashamed of yourself are you?" "Its not what you think" Tetra said frowning up at him. "We didn't do anything, or rather he wouldn't touch me." "Why do you keep throwing yourself at him?" Finner said leaning against the wall. "I am at my wits end on how to bring him back" Tetra said looking at the floor. "Maybe you should just give up eh? Finner said strolling off. "Thats not an option" Tetra said to herself glancing at Marc. Marc glanced back at her and to her surprise he motioned for her to sit next to him. "The first round is going to start now" he said without looking at her. "Stay close so I won't have to kill someone if they mess with you."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 17, 2009)

Zetta drew his head back and gave Zorokiller a fierce headbut. However, when their heads connected, Zorokiller felt there was no force behind it.
"That's what I'm trying to save... these fuckers got Croix. If I don't help them, they'll kill him." He whispered.

From a distance, the G9 crew witnessed the events. Ratsel brought out his little black book o'bounties. "Yeah, quarrel between old crewmates. Pirates..."
Zengar shook his head. "Guess again."

"Listen... I want to break him out but I can't do it alone." he continued. "I need your help. Get the crew together if you can find them. Oh, and brace yourself." Suddenly the force of the headbutt returned and blasted Zorokiller back.


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

Inana Island,Town center
Reter continued walking around needing more skills if he hoped to stand a chance in this tournament. Their were so many pirates here, much stronger than him. He wanted to test out his abilties he had already absorbed because it was hard to recall them sure recent one's were easier but eventually when they become older it become much harder.

He had the copy of one of the guns and that it was actually very cool. He had heard about people trying to steal the treasure how could anyone be so stupid! He took a seat in the stands hoping he would see some good fights here.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 17, 2009)

Inana Island
Mathias started on his way towards the center of the island after hearing the announcement, as so did many other pirates. He had also decided to leave the dragon and cat hybrids that choose to deliberately ignore him. "They're afraid I'll win the tournament." Mathias thought to himself. "That's exactly why they ignored me."

As Mathias was walking, Eddy approached him out of the blue. He proceeded to respond to his question. "Yea, this is very exciting! It'll be my first time fighting someone outside of my homeland Bakami Island. " Mathias said as a matter of fact. 

Flashbacks appeared in Mathias's head of him fighting in the Bakami island tournaments. He'd won every single one of them for 5 years running. He recalled all the weird and unique fighting styles he witnessed from the many people visiting the tournament from far away lands. The crave to leave Bakami island was always present in him but he never had a way to travel the grandline........ safely. Eddy's courteous offer for him to join his crew was the last memory he recalled.

Mathias smiled as he walked into the stadium with his captain and they took their seats as the first match was getting underway.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 17, 2009)

Zorokiller was blown off the stand and lay on the ground, Sakura ran toward him and kneeled down, he looked up with a fearless and stern look toward Zetta.

A shot of memory returned to him and his eyes widened further.

"Old man Captain...The relentless star...Mercury...Is me?" he held his head and memories started to flow back he lost consciousness, Zorokiller stood up and took Sakura and placed him over his shoulder and walked away without looking at Zetta, it was the best to keep distance and let him handle the safety of that old sniper.

Professor Q chuckled
"I guess one cannot erase one's memory now does it?"

Zorokiller looks over

"You know what happened to this kid?"

Q nods

"You could say that Dr. Novabent is my uncle..."

"His grandpa, is your uncle?"

"It would seem so yes..."

Zorokiller sighs, for now he had to find somewhere where he could let Sakura rest.


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

Reter continued to watch the fights seeing Tetsu,Kathy, and Nisu

"wow are you guys fighitng?

"Who the crap are you, and why areyou talking to us?" Kathy remarked with a smart mouth


Reter took out two of guns prepared to shoot his bullets put before he pulled the trigger Tetsu was infront of him his sword right infront of his neck a few steps closer and Tetsu's blood would slit Reter's throat. " Hey, I was just going to show you my guns I wasn't realy going to shoot you guys" He didn't knew if anyone in the stands would care if some random pirate died. So he quickly delivered a kick to Tetsu's chin absorbing his skills.  He did a backwards flip and ran off and until he ran into Zorokiller."Sorry"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2009)

*"With Kent...*

"So you want to learn Rokushiki oh? Well I hope you've learned Geppou!" Tatsu hurls him at the ground and flies off. 

"Waithow'dyouknowthatIdon'tremembertellingyouuuuuuuuuu" Kent shouts as he falls. _WHAT NOW!"_ He subconciuos shrieks. "Kami-e!" Kent screams, focusing on making his body lighter. It works, somewhat. Instead of being knocked senseless by the blow, he is able to collapse to his knees. "Beat that Dragon Bitch!" He shouts, shakily standing. Then he hears the call to the main square and hurries off, freeing Jorma along the way. He had somehow trapped himselves in a ton of vines.

"Can't talk!" Jorma shouts the moment he's free. "Gotta get a Kabuto!" He narrows his eyes at the vines around him. "And some other things too...

Kent shrugs and runs off, siddling in next to Kaya in the crowd. Soon, the speech starts, Kent watching calmly.

*With Prince...*

Prince watched the turmoil from the rooftops. He had no interest in participating in the tournament, but was getting a quick view of the pirates. No one really interested him. Suddenly, from below, he spies a familiar face and a shock of red hair out of the corner of his eye, but when he turns his head it's gone. 

_Couldn't have been her anyway. Kaya's dead._

*With Jorma...*

Finally, finally, Jorma pulled into Soge Kings. "One Kabuto!" he exclaims proudly. The store owner looks up in shock and grins. 

"Coming right up sir." He removes the Kabuto from it's dispaly case and holds it out to him. Jorma's eyes water up as he reaches for it. It feels so right in his hands. he glances forlornly at the little slingshot.

"You were a good friend," he said as he walked out of the store, now with a few more tricks in his ammo pouch. "You showed me how to shoot. But I need something else now." He sighed. "I'll never forget you." He takes the slingshot and lets it float out to sea. "Happy huntings old friend," Jorma says, crying. He stumbles towards the first event.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

Inanna Island-

"DAMN IT! WE'RE LATE YOU BASTARD!!!!" fourteen feet make a run across the sidewalk towards the center of town. "I am not the navigator." A voice responds. "And as captain i feel hurt by your statement." the same voice states. "Will both of you shut up." A female voice sighs. "Hehe~" Another female voice laughs. "I'm looking forward to this~" Suddenly two of the feet vanish. "HEHE!!! I CAN SEE THE CENTER OF TOWN!" Another male voice exclaims. 

"Then we should hurry!" ANOTHER male voice speaks out. "Let's kick it into overdrive!" Yet another male voice shouts. BOOM! One pair takes off with great speed, "NINJA TRICK #230, SPEED FEET!" Kama's ears perk up. "Ninja trick. OH HELL NO! NO ONE IS TAKING THE NINRATE TITLE FROM ME!" He shouts. Soon, Seven people enter the square, the men seem to be dressed as samurai, two females, one dressed as a nurse, the other a school girl wave. 

"THE POISON BLADE PIRATES HAVE ARIVED!!!" The man they call Akuma shouts. "Ah. Sorry, Registration is over." Akuma's finger falls and he blinks... "BULL CRAP!!!!!!!" He grabs a man by the collar. "DON'T TELL ME THAT! TAKE IT BACK! WE WORKED OUR ASSES OFF TO GET HERE!!!!" A man wearing a straw hat covering his face grabs the mans shoulder. "Worry not. This was we do not need to reveal our moves."


----------



## koguryo (Mar 17, 2009)

"Screw it, we'll have two matches go at once.  Next match is gonna be Shin Yagami vs. Jason Rodgers, go get on the Cyborg Raptors. YOur match shall be on Platform 7.  There are no added stipulations for Platform 7.  Enjoy this match, I think I will."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

"Hmm?" Jason blinks. "I'm up already..." He let out a sight. "Alright." He jumped ontop of a raptor. "This is kind of awesome he comments before jetting off on a raptor.""GOOD LUCK JASON~~" Eve cheers and screams waving to Jason as he rushes off. "Don't die captain!" Rex laughs. "Maybe i'll become captain now..." Bolt rubs his chin. WHACK! Belle smacks him upside the head. 

"Oh?" One of the poison blade pirates smirks. "I didn't think that rodgers would fight so soon. It seems that we will see their power sooner then expected." The one with the hat covering his eyes speaks, his face never changing. "I WANNA FIGHT THE MONK-" The one wearing sunglasses is cut off. "We fight no one right now... Just let them fight the others."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 17, 2009)

Some punk bumped into Zorokiller, he looked over to see if Sakura was still fine, then he took a look at the kid

"Oi~...Do you have Onigiri?"
He said with a menacing look on his face

Professor Q looked over quite astonished "This reminds me of a puzzle..." he mumbled


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

Reter had not being attention and beacause of that he had ran straight into another pirate put he didn't care he had Tetsu's speed and sharp eyesight now. He had real skills although he suspected they would run out soon but if he fought soon than he wouldn't care.  When Reter had bumped into Zorokiller he had managed to use his ability again he smiled.

"Do I have what, look I'm sorry for bumping into you but  I have to go"  He said to the pirate standing up turning around he accidently bumped into Sakura.

He was feeling clumsy lately maybe he had accidently recalled clumsiness. He stood up  not not wanting to know if the pirate was mad at him for bumpbing him" Well got go " He said speeding off.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 17, 2009)

"NANI!?!?!?!!?" Zorokiller said at the fact of the rookie not caring, majorly pissed off.

He threw Sakura off his shoulder.
Took a bystander, smacked his head on the stonepaving knocking him out and making him go limb and then threw his motionless body far away toward the pirate named Reter, tackling him down.

He wipes his hands off.

"Mr.Zorokiller...Wasn't that a bit...Cruel?" Professor Q says in a shocked way

"Nani?!?!"

"N-Nothing! Nothing at all!"

Zorokiller smiled "Oh ok!...Now for some orange juice!"

"Uhm...What about Mr. Sakura?"

Zorokiller hit the palm of his hand

"Ah yes!"

He picked Sakura up again and resumed his road.


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

Reter turned after he had accidently bumped into Sakura he heard the pirate known as Zorokiller yell out in anger apparently he wasn't going to forgive him for his accident. so he began to run faster hoping to avoid a fight  with this pirate it was three on one and he only recently absorbed their skills.

Suddenly something hit him causing him to fall a body an unconscious body! He got up angry"Okay I bumped into you weirdo's by accident! Than you throw a body at me! He said clearly upset when somone was coming Tetsu he was still on his trail he   looked ahead   coming towards  Reter with a knee strike but he had confused Professor Q for Reter and slammed into him.

"This is what you get for throwing a body at me!" He fired a bullet at Zorokiller with one of his guns


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 17, 2009)

Zorokiller took the shot to the chest

A evil grin appeared

"Q...Take Sakura and go...It seems like someone wants to see the true "Onigiri"

He changed to his Marimo (Zoro) Point, completely looking like Roronoa Zoro now with only white-ricey hair with a black stripe as difference.

He swayed toward Reter

"You could have just left...But now...It's totally unforgivable!!" he pulled out his two katana
"Amatsu Gohan-Ryu..." (Heavenly Rice Style)

"Katsuobushi Giri!!" (skipjack tuna slash)

In a flash he slashed in a cross shaped pattern over Chulance his body, blood sprayed out.

"Now to finish it...This technique I only used once against a big old drunk named Be B. Bee..."

"Shiozake Onigiri-jin" (salted salmon onigiri man)

He cut a shallow trianglur Onigiri with a face on Reter his back. Scarring him with a reminder of Zorokiller.

Zorokiller spit out blood and wiped it off

"Damn rookies...Shooting out of nowhere...I have better things to do..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2009)

*With Ilyana...*

The small squad came back unharmed, and stood at attention, waiting to report.

"Captian," Ilyana says primly. "What did you find?" A man steps forward and begins to speak.

"The ship has been renamed M'lady, the _Pirate's Dream_. There is no evidence that Edward still owns the ship, but no evidence he does not, though there are no signs of any of the crew on board. There is only one submersible left, and it is badly damaged. There..." he hesitated. "Are implications there was a struggle on board M'lady. Broken furniture, dented walls and broken windows..." he trails off.

"Edward..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 17, 2009)

David vs Miss Bella

"Hehehe." He grins. "That's nice." He was bleeding from all the wounds. He grips the handle with both hands and raises it above his head. As he focuses the image of a great black crow forms behind him. David slashes downward and his attack formed a crow flyin into the air.


Miss Bella was utterly surprised that David choose to take the full blunt of her rankyaku cyclone. Just then, a large crew flew into the sky directly towards Miss Bella. She had never seen such an attack in her many years as a fighter.She thought fast and tried to avoid the attack the best way she knew how.

"WIND camoooooooooo: AIR kami-eeeeeeeeeeeee!" Miss Bella commanded as her body began to transform into a thinner shape. She was so thin that it was almost impossible to see her. The crow continued its pursuit and flew right past Miss Bella. She resumed her regular figure and dropped to the ground in a most graceful manner. 

"IGNORANT cuuuuuuuuuunt! Nothing can hit me when I active my kami-....... AGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!" Miss Bella yelled out as a bloody slash appeared across her torso. The crow had indeed hit her, but she didn't notice until now. She dropped to her knees, blood dripping from her torso. "What are you playing ATTTTTTTTTT? All of these WEIRD attacksssssssssss. 

Miss Bella then used soru to distance herself away from David. She knelt down to the ground and placed both of her hands on the ground. Her body when brown again because of the earth-camo. The ground started to shake violently as large cracks began to surface. Miss Bella then disappeared from sight. The ground then started to shake even more violently then before.

"EARTH-camoooooooo: Geppou Riiiiiiiiiiiising METEORITE!" Miss Bella said as she lifted a very large chunk of earth from underneath and used geppou to lift it into the sky. She continued to climb altitude with the huge chunk of earth until she was at an incredible height. Miss Bella then inserted herself into the earth and used another Geppou to propel herself downward. The chunk of earth picked up such speeds that it caught on fire. Using the earth, wind, and fire camos, Miss Bella had created an ultimate attack.

"Triple THREATTTTTTTTTTT camo: Descending meteorite OF rokushikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 17, 2009)

With Shin

After both Alph and M.J. wished him good luck Shin climbed on the Cyborg Raptor, though Shin and technology were natural enemies and so with quite some some trouble he finally managed to get on to the raptor but facing the wrong way and the ride had been unpleasant, holding on for his deal life while traveling backwards in a bumpy way without being able to see the direction you're heading in or prepare for bumps in the road.

Finally at platform seven he placed his hands on Divine Dawn and Demo-Nisshu Dusk while eyed his opponent, the pirate looking familiar but Shin couldn't quite figure out where he recognized him from.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2009)

David vs Miss Bella
"EARTH-camoooooooo: Geppou Riiiiiiiiiiiising METEORITE!" Miss Bella said as she lifted a very large chunk of earth from underneath and used geppou to lift it into the sky. She continued to climb altitude with the huge chunk of earth until she was at an incredible height. Miss Bella then inserted herself into the earth and used another Geppou to propel herself downward. The chunk of earth picked up such speeds that it caught on fire. Using the earth, wind, and fire camos, Miss Bella had created an ultimate attack."Triple THREATTTTTTTTTTT camo: Descending meteorite OF rokushikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!"

David looks up into the air. The sun is blocked from his sight, The giant flaming chunk of land is increasing in speed and heading right for him. "He..Heheh...Hehehehehehe..." He started to chuckle but suddenly stopped. "I guess... It's time to get 100%." He removed the trident from his back and gripped it tightly with both hands. His arms begin to pump up, gaining more muscles, his body does the same. "It's good... I've finally gotten the chance to go all out... I'll show those assholes who is the strongest around here." He makes a comment about the other makosou. 

He begins to spin his trident, faster, faster, faster, faster. The friction heating up the end of the weapon. Soon, FWOOSH!!! the heat causes it to catch fire, But, it's not a normal flame.. The fire is black. He stops spinning the trident, and begins to slowly step backward. "Fire from the depths of the underworld." A strange image begins to slowly fade into sight. "Prepare to burn the world to ash." The form of a bone hand appears on either side of David. "I invoke the." 

A flaming skeleton screaches. "WRATH OF HADE'S!!!!!!!" He thrusts his spear forward and unleashes a black ball of fire. "Come at me. With everything..." He grins. He hasn't felt this good in years... Not in so long.. He's been cooked up with that stupid group. Doing those stupid recruitments. Now, It was the real deal, the battle he had waited for.

With Jason-

he rubbed his chin. "Weren't you at that.. tournament, with the turtle..." He scratched the back of his head. "You know... the one where we raced down the rivers and crap?" he couldn't remember what the town was called. "I'm Jason Rodgers. In cace you forgot. so it's a pleasure to meet you again." He unsheathed his sword. "Let's fight hard."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 17, 2009)

-With De and Tew, City Center-

Ho-Ho-How dare Zetta k-k-keep me away from my-my-my-drinks!

I think you've had enough anyways. Also, it would have been a nice gesture if you gave me some.

Oh, I-I-I haven't had enough! I-I-I-I'll tell *you* when *I've* h-h-had enough! W-w-w-where is Zetta anyways? Assface!

I don't think it's wise to talk about Zetta like that. He seems tough.

Zetta? Bah! I ate a-a-a-alphabeta s-s-s-oup for breakfast this morning! An-an I'll tell you what! Zetta soup tastes better!

-With Melissa and Liz-

"You're boring," Liz said to Melissa.

"You're more boring,"

"Real mature. I'll seek pleasure elsewhere." Liz left the ship.


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

Reter watched as Zorkiller took a bullet to the chest he was a pretty powerful wariror but the fool didn't know he was helping him well not by nearly killing  he smiled  even if he died he would have died fighting a pirate.

 Tetsu watched the fight begin this Zorokiller was much stronger than home so like a true genius he ran off at increadible speeds hoping that Zorokiller would kill Reter.

Reter watched him change into his Zoro point this was crazy!  He looked similar to Roronoa Zoro now! He watched him charge him he could already tell he was in for a serious beating. " Yeah I'm not scarred of you I don't care how tough you are" He said  most people said he was dumb, but picking a fight with a pirate this strong  he almost thought he was. 

He stopped thinking he was dumb  as Zorokiller attacked before he could react he was lying on the ground bleeding and defeated.  He was going to make sure he had a chance to kill him. He sighed lying down on the ground he needed a serious amount of training later he stood up  injured. "I'm going to need a lot of training" He said limping he was going to try and get to his ship to rest.

Inanna Island
Lafu had burned down the ship and had got to the Grand-line where he planned  to go to the place known as Inanna Island to make a name for himself as the best marine ever.  He saw many pirate ships and he quickly took down his marine ship and took out a pirate flag he kept this whenever he went to area's with lots of pirates.

He didn't wear any type of marine clothing sticking to his martial arts uniform so he was safe. He got off the ship  and began walking until he saw a pirate walking around bleeding this was perfect. He ran infront of the pirate without any questions delivering a knee smash to Reter knocking him unconscious"One down and more to go" He said as he picked up the pirate and ran back to his pirate ship.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 17, 2009)

-With De and Tew-

"Now to finish it...This technique I only used once against a big old drunk named Be B. Bee..."

"Shiozake Onigiri-jin" 

Damn rookies...Shooting out of nowhere...I have better things to do..."

De had heard that from a distance.

Be B. Bee? He looked down at his chest and pulled his clothes out so he could look down and see. A scar of an onigiri.


----------



## chulance (Mar 17, 2009)

Lafu had Taken Reter to his ship once pirate down more to go if he was lucky he would find more  unconscious pirates.  He left to search for more pirates he had saw Tetsu walk by him but he was very fast so he decided he wouldn't go after  somone of that speed yet.  He had heard someone talking about rookies and ran off in Zorokiller's location.

Reter lay down in the   Marine ship there were Marines everywhere on this ship inside the ship not going on deck not wanting other pirates to attack their ship. The Marines had put shackel's around his hands and  apparently Lafu was going to take him back to Lougetown for an exceution. He gathered all his strength and broke the shackel's standing up.

He grabbed his blade" I guess I'm going to have to start slaughtering marines"


----------



## koguryo (Mar 18, 2009)

-With Paegun, Sooyoung, and Jae-Sung

Paegun was still in the crowd of people staring hard at his father.  Sooyoung tugged on his shoulder, "Oi, let's go."

However nothing else was in Paegun's mind except for the man standing in front of him.

Paegun's Dad was with two of his best crewmates.  The short one with the rifle said, "Your kid's a piece of work, huh?"

The man with the umbrella was smoking a cig, "You should go talk to your boy, do some family bonding."

Paegun's Dad scratched behind his ears, "Aish, whatever."

Paegun's Dad walked up to Paegun, "Yo, come on, I'm gonna go train you."

"Wait.  What?  I don't nee-"

Before Paegun could finish his sentence, his Dad had him up over his shoulders, "I saw a nice spot on the way here.  Oi, call Wonhyo over on the Den Den Mushi, he's gonna help guard the stash."

In the crowd both Sooyoung and Jae-Sung were waving bye to Paegun.

"Might as well enjoy our stay here."

Sooyoung and Jae-Sung walked off.

In the distance Paegun could be heard yelling.

"Let me down!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2009)

Shin VS Jason

"Turtle?"Was the only thing that Shin paid attention to, after that the rest of Jason's words were filtered out as Shin thought back at the time on Syren island.Images of words flashed trough his mind,mostly about Jonothan Starsmore and his turtle DF weapon.Eventually Shin took out his Divine Dawn with his right hand and pointed it towards Jason.

His left hand was still positioned in the ronin manner, the elbow tucked in his sleeve and his wrist resting on the zipper of his hoodie."Damn marine."The turtle reference made him believe that Jason was connected to that marine Starsmore, Shin didn't even remember that other giant turtle that Jason was referring to.

"Shine!"(Translation from Nihonese would be *Die*)Shin shot towards Jason, though he wasn't sure of Jason's tactics or even abilities for that matter he decided to play it aggressively though keeping his real strength a secret for now. Now he was only using his, weaker, right hand with the defensive blade of the set.

The heavily decorated blade crashed down down on Jason, the Little Tree pirate being more then capable in blocking the attack.Loud clash upon another was heard as the two started slashing at the other, it didn't take long for the two to turn it up a notch and the two started actively moving around.

Jason had no reason to rush and so took his time, letting Shin take the initiative.The Little Tree pirate was curious about the Devil Fruit abilities of his opponent, if Shin had eaten one that is. And so he would wait with using one of his masks, when he would figure out Shin's fighting style he would take him out in one fell swoop.

Shin didn't intend to wait that long, instead he would keep throwing something stronger at Jason until the "marine" was finished, though he would be smart enough to watch out for Devil Fruits or any other crazy abilities, he had seen to many opponents with screwed up abilities already.

"Hurricane Cutter!"The weakest version of this attack, it was basically a series of mid length (1m) air slashes, it was more efficient when used with both swords but for now it would do it's job, allowing Shin to evaluate his opponent.A series of air slashes shot towards Jason, who rolled and jumped out of the way. The captain being far too skilled to even be touched by a low level attack like this.

Shin halted his assault, deciding that this opponent would require at least 70% of his full power and so wiggled his left arm out of the sleeve and took out the Demo-Nisshu Dusk.Now brandishing two katanas he he would actually bother to fight seriously, not just because the crowd deserved an awesome battle but he also intended to use this tournament to increase his own strength by fighting strong opponents and he was sure to find an incredibly powerful opponent in the finals.....Now he just needed to get that far.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

Jason Vs Shin-

Jason let out a sigh, This guy didn't remember him at all and it seemed like he mixed him up with his brother. "You shouldn't underestimate your opponents no matter what. It's better to go all out then not go out enough." He commented. "Or... is it the other way around... and it's better to  not show your hand..." He rubbed the back of his head. "Ah.. anyway!" He raised his Katana. "The point i was trying to make is that you shouldn't underestimate a pirate captain."

Jason quickly placed his hand on his chest and threw a strange looking purple object towards shin. the mask was something he had recently discovered, And it wasn't a pleasant one. If broken, the mask releases a horrible cloud of gas. His crew had actually forced him to stay IN the bath for two days after he used it the first time.

Shin, without hesitation viewed the mask as a threat and cut it in half. BOOM! it explodes into a purple cloud. "GUAH!" Is the only thing you hear as he walks out of the cloud coughing. "I told you don-" The wind suddenly picks up and the cloud blows past Jason. "GAUGH! HACK!" He coughs walking out of the cloud. "Why did i use that mask!" He coughed. It wasn't strong, it served more of support. But it was his most hated mask because it was truly a double edge sword.

All of his support masks are. "fine, time to get serious." Jason coughs. He places his hand on his chest and pulls out mask after mask, placing them in a ring around his belt. Each mask is different, one has flames, one is blue diamonds, one is purple waves, Bear, Cheetah, Hawk, Bull, Aligator, turtle. He has enough masks for what he needs. He hopes he wont need the flame mask. It's too risky. 

but this guy has the potential to be very strong. Jason can tell them much. He raises the bear mask and places it on his face. transforming his head into that of a bears. "Let's go." He grips his sword tightly with both hands. There's no need to rush forward right now. His opponent can make the first move, allow jason to judge his current power with two swords and counter accordingly.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2009)

Dante had succesfully signed up for the tournament  and was watching a fight between Shin and Jason. He had fought Shin recently and knew all about him but this Jason character was a mystery. He got some soda and watched the fight.

*""Come on Shin! Beat that asswipe!"* he said throwing his fist in the air. 

Sougo and the others explored the island a little. Gintoki was concerned that they had got side tracked from their main objectives as they sat in a large restaurant. They looked at the list of islands where there were more factories.

"We have a few more places to blow up. Luckily they are all in the grand line. First thing's first; we need to get a log pose." Shinpachi said holding up the eternal pose to Innana Island

"And a ship." Sougo said, slamming a fork down "I hate women." he said thinking about the female contingent of their crew.

"Hm. Well, we could always join another crew" Gintoki said as he stuck into his sundae. The other two looked at him.

"Really? You don't want to have the freedom to do what you want?" Shinpachi asked

"Not fussed. We just have to find people who are like minded, or at least share a common goal." Gintoki said moving on to his second sundae.

"Well, he does have a point. It'll be easier to join a crew at the moment rather than find a ship. Plus we're not that wealthy to buy a ship at the moment and if we ever cross paths again we'll just grab the Debauchery again" Sougo said with a glint in his eye.

"OK, it is likely though that the crew we will join won't take all 4 of us. I'm OK...with that...I guess." Shinpachi said.

"Yeah. We'll meet up again. Still lets wait till Dante finishes up before we make any final decisions huh?" Gintoki said still eating, but the sundae somehow tasting less sweet.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2009)

_Du Mortis Airship_

Since the match between Ruru and Jessie has yet to begin, Rek and his family turned their attention to the battle between Shin and Jason.

"My proxy's going up against yours, eh, Oressa?" Doremi said to her cloaked cousin. Oressa was always distant from her cousins, and whenever she interacted with them it was usually to insult or beat them up. Despite her sociopathic behavior Oressa was a family favorite, due to her competence and skill. 

"And your proxy will lose. Even though mine is a spineless pathetic wimp, he happens to be a spineless pathetic wimp who can fight." The gold-cloaked Oressa told her cousin. Doremi snarled. Even though she was older than Oressa she always hated how stuck-up she was. That says a lot considering that they are Tenryuubito.

Rek stayed silent, thinking. Oressa was undoubtedly his most dangerous opponent in the Conquista. Though Bahuk had a larger army, and Doremi had more connections, Oressa made up for it through sheer brilliance and a drive to win. Rek never even wanted to join the Conquista, and would rather search for old relics than to partake in family politics. Still, he could not let his parents down. Should Rek lose the Conquista he could always use the fact that he drew first blood to quell any disappointment his parents might have with him. "I quite expected Oressa to chose one of the stronger candidates. But for her to chose the Samurai..."

Rek turned and took a glance of Oressa. It was odd that she was wearing a gold cloak. Thinking it mattered little what Oressa wore, Rek focused on the battle at hand "Oressa must lose early in this battle." From his pocket he takes out his dendenmushi, and calls Matyr.

_Inana Island, The Windy Dirge_
After the announcement Matyr returned to the ship to prepare his weaponry. The machinist noble was packing up all the weapons he had in his Romanovs, when Rek called.

"Yeah, what is it Rek, I'm readying myself for victory!" He said in a loud and obnoxious tone.

"Oressa's proxy had begun combat." Matyr almost dropped his dendenmushi when he heard this. He absolutely hated and feared Oressa, for reasons Matyr refused to say. "You want me to strike the proxy down?" Matyr's voice lowered, the urgency clear in his tone. 

"Do your worst. Be wary though, the proxy is Annie's boyfriend."

Matyr smirked. "Oho, this is more than just about trouncing the female anti-Oda, is it?" 

Back on the airship, Jun notices Rek chocking his dendenmushi. "Must I know why you are torturing your communications device?" She asks quite apathetically.

"It's nothing." Rek quickly tells her before his cousins notice. "This does not concern my private life, Matyr. Or would you rather I tell Cass about your little "lengerie collection"? The poor girl has been wondering why she always has a panty shortage in the ship."

Matyr's face went bright red. "I'm not talking about that. Anyway, my engineers and I are off." Boarding one of the Romanovs, Matyr flew off to the platform where Shin and Jason fought.

The Romanov had a much better design than it had when Matyr first constructed it. Instead of using orange gunk as fuel, it was now powered by hot sauce. This was another innovation Matyr managed to extract from Daedalus' blueprints, though Daedalus originally planned on using olive oil instead of hot sauce. The Orange gunk was then used only as back-up fuel, as though it burned faster than hot sauce, it also produced twice the amount of energy for flight. The machine was also no longer barrel-shaped. 

Matyr had replaced the original barrel frame with one based on the body of a Gorilla. The hatch to enter the machine was also placed at its back, just below the compartment that stored weaponry. In place of the hatch on the top was a metallic head, its structure based on the skull Rek acquired from Polnareff. The head served mostly as a method of seeing, as an experimental device Matyr would describe as an artifial dendenmushi, was mounted inside it. It could also unleash small arms fire, effective when you're saving ammunition for stronger foes. The inside of the Romanov was also much more spacious, with enough room to fit 2 people.

The 4 Romanovs spot the platform that Shin and Jason where fighting in. Making sure to stay out of range of the two, Matyr's engineers readied their growlitzers. Unlike Matyr's Romanov, which had his equipment mounted on, their Romanovs had massive, long barreled cannons not seen in any other ship or fortress in the world. 

"All right. First, unleash a volley of pressurized air at them. After that fire the incendiary rounds. Aim for the samurai with the former, and I couldn't care less who gets hit with the latter." Matyr orders his engineers.

"YES MY LORDO!" They said in unison. The growlitzer cannons mounted on their ships raised up, and rested comfortably on the mech's head. Inside the cannon, air was being compressed to immense pressures. The growlitzer worked by firing a pressurized bullet that flew 10 times faster than normal ammunition. Often the resulting impact was caused by the compressed air around the bullet rather than the shell itself. Normal shells would be destroyed simply through the pressurization process, so Matyr designed his shells based on a seaking's body, as seakings are able to withstand high pressures with relative ease. The growlitzer is able to use shells without using pressurization however, though the payload with only be stronger than a normal cannon shell by about 75 percent. 

"Fire!"

3 bullets of pressurized air when launched towards the platform, aimed mainly at Shin Yagami.  

"Excellent! Die peasant! Fire again!"

Another volley of pressurized air was fired, aimed now at the ground around Shin. Since the rules stated that a ringout meant defeat, blasting him out of the platform was acceptable as well.

"HAHAHAHA! INCENDIARY ROUNDS, FIRE!"

The Romanovs now fired 3 bullets. They were cylindrical in shape, and were orange of color. Inside these bullets was a noxious fluid that easily lit up. The explosion caused by the bullet's impact caused signifcant splash damage, and with the addition of the explosive fluid, would burn any foe hit by it.

"Excellent! From here on out, continue firing air bullets. I'll be landing my Romanov and watch the fun close up." He orders his engineers as he lands his Romanov.

_Du Mortis Airship_

The family and Jun stared collectively at Rek, having seen the Romanovs attack. 

"Douchebag." One of Oressa's cloaked servants muttered.

"You're not pulling your punches, are you, cousin?" Bahuk said.

"It is only the first skirmish. Defeat here is quite acceptable." Oressa says coldly, caring not if her proxy survived.

"Oh, Rekkie-poo, you're so devious!" Elza said, giving Rek a hug.

"That wasn't very nice, Rek." Cass pouted.

"Cheating bastard." Uno whispered.

"That's my daughter." Rek's mom thought. "As ruthless as that sexy Akainu."

"That was extremely underhanded of you, Rek. Though I expect nothing less." Jun said before punching him in the gut.

Groaning a bit from Jun's punch, Rek nonetheless managed to smile devilishly. "Everything's going as planned."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 18, 2009)

Suddenly, a blast of lightning struck one of the Romanovs. No clouds had formed and yet it hit with suprising accuracy. Next came a blast of fire, this time coming from the ground near the platform, which hit another Romanov dead on.

The camera on the big screen followed the blaze but several people had already guessed where it came from. The camera zoomed in on Zetta as he winked and made the peace sign in the camera. He then regarded the four intruders, two fairly damaged from his attacks. "This won't do. Interfering is low, even for pirates."

He jumped up and used the wind his fruit provided for an extra boost so he landed on the platform with flourish. He still enjoyed the attention. He nodded at Jason and Shin, signaling they could continued. He then turned and started walking towards Jun. As he did, he unbuttoned his long coat and rested his hands on his two famous rapiers Albion and Nerio. "I'm afraid I'll have to ask you to leave." he said. "And I won't take no for an answer."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 18, 2009)

"By the way, who's that?"

"Who?" Tatsu asked, looking rather puzzled.

"Uh, that guy," Fluck replied, pointing at Mathias. "New crew member?"[/QUOTE]

Tatsu turns to face Mathias as they make their way to the stadium, "No clue who he is. Then again, he could be a new crew member for all I know. Even if I share 1/3 of the captain role I still don't know how we randomly got so many members."

He looks back to Fluck, "Hell, even you were a member for a while, well sort of." He stretches his arms and then turns back to Mathias, "So, who are you?" He asks as they enter the stadium.

The first two matches are announced, "Shit! Jessie and Shin are both fighting!" He rushes through the crowd in an attempt to find them but he sees Shin leave on a rapter before he can get a word in, "Well, I guess he doesn't really need good luck. He's pretty strong."

He then turns and spots Jessie, "Jessie! Jessie!" He finally reaches her before he gets on top of her Rapter, "Good luck, not that you need it either, you're really strong, and well not just because you can punch people through buildings but also..." He stops himself, he's never felt this weird rambling sensation with any of the other crew members, "Well, uh, good luck again." He says with a sincere smile.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2009)

Matyr smirked. He couldn't care less if the man before him was the tournament coordinator, he was still a peasant in his eyes.

"Why should I listen to you, peasant? And don't talk like you've gone to etiquette school, this is after all a tournament for pirates. " He said to Zetta. "And don't even think of harming me, peasant, I am Tenryuubito, son of those that created the world. "

_Du Mortis Airship_

Rek's cousins looked in interest at Zetta. None of them ever expected him to be this strong.

"He struck down the Romanovs with such ease. Looks like I'll be needing to use the marines after all." Rek thought.

Oressa stood from her seat and approached the window. "Impressive. Perhaps this tournament isn't filled of spineless filth after all."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 18, 2009)

Zetta smirked. "Hardly. I used to be a fencing teacher. Etiquette was part of my job." He raised his left hand from the handle of the rapier and pointed at flying Romanov. "Bang."

Suddenly, a missile appeared and blew it out of the sky. Miles away, Croix stood on the roof of the Town Center with his trusty bazooka. He was chained to it but his captors had allowed him to assist Zetta if needed. 

He then unsheated his rapiers. They promptly ignited as if commanded by their master. "And I don't care who you are. Another 200 million would like nice on my bounty." He laughed. "I'll say it again. Leave. You have until I'm in striking distance."

He started walking towards Martyr.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2009)

Matyr gritted his teeth. There was no way his Romanovs, the first airborne mechs ever created, could be destroyed by someone like this.

"Peasant Scum! Take this, Gem Grenade!"

From inside his Romanov Matyr fired a shell from the mech's arm cannon. The cannon fired a grenade encrusted with jewels. The jewels served as sharper shrapnel when the grenade exploded.

"Rek, I'll be needing back-up here!" Matyr's Romanov started up and flew in the air. 

"All of you peasant scum! Die!" Matyr unleashed more gem grenades, aiming it everywhere. 

_Du Mortis Airship_ 
Rek sighed. Matyr always did hated the fact that peasants like them were stronger than the average noble. He was raised to think that as nobles, they automatically were more powerful than everyone else. Why else would the marines serve the W.G. unqestioningly?
"I'd suggest you get as far away as possible, Matyr. You'll get your vengeance soon enough." Rek whispered to his dendenmushi.

Jun stood from her chair and gave Rek another punch. "Interfere in my duel in such a manner and I will not hesitate to kill you, Rek." She threatened.

"You're quite eager to fight, aren't you?" He said to her.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 18, 2009)

Zetta sighed and the wind picked up. The Gem Grenades were buffeted by wind to slow their descent. Zetta immediately raced towards them and let a small charge of electricity flow through all of them, short circuiting the detonation mechanism.

He pocketed them with glee. "Alas, the pawnshops in Water 7 will love this." He then turned towards Shin and Jason. "That should be all. Carry on. If you'll excuse me... I have some gems to remove from grenades." He did a backflip off the platform and walked off casually.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2009)

Matyr saw what Zetta did and was dumbfounded.

"Damnit, come back here, filthy peasant! I'm not done with you! Hey, don't ignore me!" He whined. He landed his Romanov on the ground, and charged at Zetta. The right hand of the Romanov served as a melee weapon, it was basically a pointed metal spike used for impaling foes. "Die, peasant!"

_Du Mortis Airship_

Rek couldn't help but chuckle at Matyr's predicament. Sure, his plan was ruined, but it did provide for some prime entertainment.

"I wonder if there's a store that sells top-quality poison in this island?" He thought.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 18, 2009)

Zetta didn't move and continued walking away. For a couple of moment, it looked like Martyr had caught him unawares. Out of nowhere, single bullet shot from miles away hit the Romanov between one of its joints.

One flash later, the mecha was glued to the ground and immobile. Its spike was mere inches from Zetta's back. Zetta continued his walk. Upon closer inspection, Zetta had earphones on and was listening to his Ipod. He really hadn't noticed a thing.

Miles away, Croix opened his eyes and pocketed his gun, smoking barel and all. "The bastard relies on me way too much." He sighed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2009)

Shin VS Jason

Both of them had no idea what was going on with the weird machine thingies, as Shin referred to them, appeared and started firing at them but for now they had to dodge that before they could continue their battle. Most of the fire was aimed at Shin, who quickly used a two sword version of the "Mistral!" attack to neutralize the attack.You could see this attack as an rapid fire version of projectile thrusts performed by skilled swordsman such as Zoro and Ryuuma could perform simply with the strength of their thrusts.

Two of Jason's fingers went towards his eyes, or rather the eyeholes in his bear mask, with one swift move he pulled the mask off while his other hand had taken grip of the Cheetah mask and he placed the mask on his face.The speed increase given by this switch enabled Jason to nimbly dodge most of the attacks while his katana deflected those few bullets that he couldn't dodge.

When the Little Tree's captain heard that incendiary rounds were up next he quickly switched masks once more, this time the mask fashioned after an Eagle and it launched him up in the air."Adios non-amigo!"He laughed loudly, like this he didn't have to worry about about the incendiary rounds, all he had to do was watch out where he landed.

Shin didn't intend to let  the incendiary rounds go off, at least not on the platform he needed to use in this battle. An out of control fire here in a confined area like this would be a serious problem, for both him and Jason.And so Shin threw both his blades in the air, less then a foot but it allowed him to immediately hold both blades in a reverse manner with the blunt side facing forward.A double version of the "Reverse Gail Splitter"Was performed several times, knocking the incendiary rounds back in the direction they came from and probably on unlucky bystanders but at this point Shin couldn't worry about such things.

The Romanovs had been taken down by some random flame haired guy that Shin recognized as the tournament host or whatever.The tournament itself or the organization didn't interest Shin that much, instead just the strong contestants and now this man interested him.The man was a swordsman of incredible power and so a rival that Shin would have to take down.The man would be identified and added to Shin's To-do (Kill/hit list) list later.

"So let's continue then."Jason said, upon switching back to the Bear mask again, Shin switched to the normal handling of the swords again and went in for another assault.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 18, 2009)

-Back on the island when we first met "B"-

"Citizens of Beefton! My name is Commodore Red Sykes, this island is now under the rule of the World Government! People who don't like it, go ahead. You have the right to your opinion. But do not express that opinion. I consider hate towards the World Government hate towards myself and people who hate me are killed! There will be changes going on. None of you will like them, but I dare you to express that." Commodore Sykes broadcasted over an amplifying Den Den Mushi.

"Shit!" A random townsperson in a bar said, "The World Government is here and we tried to kill the only person who would have stood a chance. What are we going to do?" Other people in the bar were about to join the conversation, but a group of marines walked in who had heard all of that.

"We have our first victim!" A fodder marine exclaimed. The man was dragged out to be executed.


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 18, 2009)

Fluck raised an eyebrow at Tatsu's strange behavior, but decided not to pursue the matter further. Instead, now that he and Larissa were more or less alone (or as alone as it was possible to be in this great crowd of pirates and other ne'er-do-wells), he had the opportunity to pursue the matter he had stored in the back of his head earlier. "So, you don't like talking to others much, huh?" Fluck asked.

Larissa flinched reflexively at his sudden comment.

_"Well, you know what I've been doing in the past. It doesn't really encourage me to speak to others, does it? Besides, I'm not too fussed about it. It's just how my personality is. Most people aren't really interesting, anyway."_ she said.

"Oh? But you speak to me all the time. Does that make me interesting, then?" Fluck replied, curious. Larissa started again, surprised by the chaos man's unlikely insight. Fluck was wearing a slight smile on his face like he always did, but the female now reminded once again of what he concealed behind his carefree expression. _"He looks simple, but he's really more complicated than any of us; Chaos..."_

"Well, since you find me so interesting, why don't you listen to my suggestion? I'd like it if you tried to speak to people more. Well, I mean, it's your choice and I can't really force it on you or anything, but it'd help if you were more sociable, right?" Fluck said amicably.

Larissa pondered about this for a moment._ "I don't mind, I suppose, but don't expect too much out of me,"_ she said, smiling.

Fluck grinned and turned back to spectate Shin and Jessie's matches. "I'll keep that in mind."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

Jason knew he had no crazy sword abilities. He just had his masks and brute force. "RAAT!" and a large bird flying over his head.... "WAIT!? SHOCKY!?" Jason rubbed his chin. would this be considered cheating... Ah screw it. win or lose this match Jason's here for fun. He grips his blade and holds tight. So why not just go all out... No, Too risky. best not to show off Genbu. Stick with strength mask and speed mask. 

He flips masks quickly and speeds his way towards Shin. His opponent is on-gaurd, not going to be easy for him. But Jason just needs to get this increase in speed built up, Then, he switches to his strength mask. the speed gained from the previous mask, mixes with the power from the strength mask. He should be able to triple the amount of power he could with just the strength or speed mask. 

Shin raises both his blades and blocks, the two slide across to one end of the platform, causing it to tilt. Shin's reaching the edge, Jason grabs his arm and tosses him towards the other end of the ring. Causing him to nearly fall off himself, But he manages to jump into the air and make his way towards shin. "I've always wanted to have an arial battle!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 18, 2009)

David vs Miss Bella
David begins to spin his trident, faster, faster, faster, faster. The friction heating up the end of the weapon. Soon, FWOOSH!!! the heat causes it to catch fire, But, it's not a normal flame.. The fire is black. He stops spinning the trident, and begins to slowly step backward. "Fire from the depths of the underworld." A strange image begins to slowly fade into sight. "Prepare to burn the world to ash." The form of a bone hand appears on either side of David. "I invoke the." 

A flaming skeleton screaches. "WRATH OF HADE'S!!!!!!!" He thrusts his spear forward and unleashes a black ball of fire. "Come at me. With everything..." He grins. He hasn't felt this good in years... Not in so long.. He's been cooked up with that stupid group. Doing those stupid recruitments. Now, It was the real deal, the battle he had waited for.

The meteorite continuos its crash course towards David. Miss Bella couldn't stop the flaming rock even if she wanted to. The two giant fire balls were about to meet as they were mere feet apart. *KA-KA-KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!* The two powerful attacks clashed in the sky, creating a mind-blowing explosion that overshadowed most of Naibunes. The ground cracked in the wake of the explosion and the wind currents blustered violently, blowing anyone remotely near the explosion to be blown away. The sky even went temporarily dark over Naibunes from all of the rising dust from the explosion.

As the dust and debris subsided and sunlight once again shone down on Naibunes Boulevard, Miss Bella was seen laying flat on her back on the ground. She was covered in bruises from head to toe and she was heavily bleeding. She chuckled a bit and attempted to stand up. After about 4 failed attempts, she was finally able to barely rise to her feet.  "I've protected this place for 20 YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS! 20 LONG YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS! I'm not giving up that record to someone like YOUUUUUUUUU! Miss Bella said in a disturbed tone. "RANKYA- Miss Bella couldn't even finish her command as she fell limply to the ground, defeated.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

David vs Miss Bella
As the dust and debris subsided and sunlight once again shone down on Naibunes Boulevard, Miss Bella was seen laying flat on her back on the ground. She was covered in bruises from head to toe and she was heavily bleeding. She chuckled a bit and attempted to stand up. After about 4 failed attempts, she was finally able to barely rise to her feet.  "I've protected this place for 20 YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS! 20 LONG YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS! I'm not giving up that record to someone like YOUUUUUUUUU! Miss Bella said in a disturbed tone. "RANKYA- Miss Bella couldn't even finish her command as she fell limply to the ground, defeated.

David stands proudly, arms folded. His body dripping with blood, his grin shining through bright white. "Heh...Heh...Heh...." He laughs in short breathes. "This sensation... I thank you..." He comments, then grabs his spear from the ground and places it on his back. He begins to walk off, trail of blood behind him. As he walks off he grabs a Denden mushi and waits for an answer. "Hey, Darver." He speaks, out of breath. "The problems been resovled." He comments. 

Gordo steps back in fear. He'd never seen something like this... No... Not of this level... "T..This man... is truly frightning...." He can feel a cold sweat run down his body. The usually calm and collected man is no longer calm... no longer collected what he saw defied everything he's known and seen before. "Get your ass back to work." David coughs and lifts the denden mushi, "anything else you need."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2009)

Shin VS Jason

Shin was flung in the air, Jason in hot pursuit.Though he had little options the first thing he had to do was get on his feet again as sailing trough the air like this was far too risky.A bit of bad luck and he could end up disqualified.And so Shin started spinning around as fast as he could, eventually resemblind a human shaped top and he unleashed a series of air slashes with "Levantar!"Timing the attacks he only unleashed them in the direction facing away from Jason.Slowly Shin started reduce speed until gravity came into effect and Shin headed back in the direction he was coming from.

On a crash course with Jason, who saw this happening and the Captain  poured all his strength in one slash when the spinning Shin's katana crashed into him.A deafening screech was produced from the immensely powerful slashes that crashed into each other and for a moment both were immobile, high in the air, before the force knocked both of them away from each other.

Skidding across the floor, both of them just stopping right on the edge of the platform.Jason placed one hand on a mask while Shin rushed towards his opponent.Shin had more then enough of this guy with his weird ass mask powers and intended to finish it close range, the advantage of having two swords against one was a big one, he knew all too well from the many battles he had fought with just his Divine Dawn versus two other blades.

Another stink mask was flung towards Shin, the swordsman slowing down, mid run, placed his weight on his left leg, pivoted while keeping his head low so the mask flew right over him and then continued his sprint after pulling off this maneuver.He had fallen for that mask thing before and wouldn't do so again,Though midspin he hadn't noticed Jason throwing another mask and when he did it was already too late.

A mask hit the floor, creating ice all around it.Right in front of Shin and as he had already taken a step he couldn't jump over the icy floor and slid across the slippery surface.Jason smiled as he juggled another Ice mask in the air, thinking that one more would do the trick.He would throw another one on Shin's path and it should make a nice slippery road to disqualification for the Samurai with the way that guy was heading towards the ledge of the platform with high speeds.

Shin was having a hard time keeping his balance, but he had to act fast as he was about to fly off the platform."No way I'm losing to that bastard."With a great deal of anger he stabbed his katana trough the ice and into the ground, a thin path of wreckage was created as Shin started to gain some control over his direction and even started to slow down with this improvised single ski pole.

It looked far from graceful, with him wobbling and sliding around like that but it did it's job and with his other sword he made made a whipping motion."Ostro"The long and to his sword connected energy slash that functioned as a whip shot towards Jason, who didn't expect from a retarded skier that was Shin , took a step in shock and in reflex trough the mask into the path of the energy slash/whip.

The mask was slashed in two but the attack dissipated as well, the imperfect technique losing it's composition shortly upon meeting substantial resistance.

Shin slipped and fell on his butt at this point, With the second swords quickly being stabbed into the ground in order to fully get himself to a halt.With controlled use of them he slid himself over to an ice free portion of the platform, ready for the next round.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2009)

Jason let out a sigh at this point. This fight was going on two long and he had little options left.Perhaps it's because he's limited to just his masks... He can't fight with someone who has more abilities and attacks then just some crappy masks. Sure, Jason can increase his abilities, he can enhance his weaponry, but it's useless in the face of pure skill and ability. 

He began to run options through his mind. "Take a loss.. Could do that. But James, Bolt and Rex would lose respect for me. Kama probably would too but he hasn't formed a real opinion of me." He shook off that plan. "Use my flame mask... no too dangerous, could render my arms useless for the next match, Can't take that risk." He tossed that plan out the window. 

"Slippery mask... No, double edged sword. half the platform would become an oil slick. It's not worth the trouble.. save that for a later date." His eye twitched. "Forbidden mask gives me an overall increase.. But i don't feel like going on a killing spree win or lose..."  the amount of plans was dwindling. Jason lacked skill, true skill. He had skill with his masks, he could use them effectively.

But once more, This is not the same as the skill shin has shown. He can send a slash flying through the air. Even with brute force Jason can't manage that. Eve can do it... James has come close... or has it done it.. it's hard to keep track of these things really... There's one option left for Jason. He's been able to use a powerful slash attack only once...

The pillar of flame he used back on Jame's home island.... He could use it now.. But his hands... There has to... That's it! Jason grabs and ice mask and slams it into his left arm, causing it to become covered with ice and forcing his left hand to grip onto his sword. He then takes out a flame mask and slams it into his sword Igniting the weapon.

One last ice mask was cracked between his right hand. Both his hands now frozen to the handle and the flame engulfing the blade. The ice will only last for so long, so he's got to be careful about this. Jason rushes forward and raises his arm. "FLAMMING PILLAR!" He slashes downward, then. "FLAME SLASH!" He slashes again, horizontally, He follows up with three more slashes. A pillar of fire an four blades of flame make their way towards shin. 

Jason can't use this long, He's got to get as much out of it as possible. Keep the attacks coming, put pressure on his opponent. Make his opponent make a mistake before Jason's hands melt... that's all he can do.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2009)

Matyr?s Hallucination; Super Robot Frankaizer
Neo Alabasta was one of the most beautiful nations in the world. Centuries of history was preserved here, including the chronicles of the legendary Pirate King.

A duel between 2 warriors was taking place at Alubarna Stadium, at the Capital. Unlike the warriors of the past, they did not fight with just magical fruits or with swords in their mouths. In these days, they fought with giant robots.

?Bastard! You think I?ll lose that easily!?? A raspy voice coming out from a loudspeaker yelled. ?Do you know who I am? I?m Laser-Arm Morgan, the scourge of east blue!? The mecha Morgan rode was a 4-story titan. From afar the robot resembled a mechanical seaking with legs and laser guns for arms. ?Take this! Lasaaaaar Burstaaaaaaa!? The mech?s laser arms glowed green, and fired 2 beams of energy towards its foe. The beams hit their mark with astonishing accuracy. ?HAHAHAHA! Not so high and mighty now, are you?? 

?Idiot. You think I?ll be hurt by something like that?? Morgan?s eyes widened when he saw his enemy unharmed. ?Bu-but?how?? Morgan muttered in disbelief. 

The mech standing before Morgan was twice his mech?s size. It resembled a human being, albeit one with blue hair in the shape of a single spike pointing to the horizon, a triple chin and oversized arms. The mecha followed a sea blue and white color scheme, with the sides of its torso being painted red, and its face a light tan. ?Oi, oi, oi, you think my Frankaizer is some weakling? 

I?ll show you how a true mecha should beat its foes!? The blue mech?s pilot exclaimed.

Immediately Frankaizer?s face puffed, and air around it was sucked into the mech. ?FRESSSSHHHHAAAAAAAA FIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!? Frankaizer let out the air it sucked in, and a stream of endless flame burst forth against the enemy. 

The Morgan Lazaa lay in ruins. In one swift strike, the Frankaizer had one its battle. ?SUUUUUUPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!? Its pilot yelled in victory.
After the battle a large ship hovered above Frankaizer. ?My ride?s here.? Jets opened up from underneath Frankaizer?s feet and propelled the mech into the ship. Once inside the ship, Frankaizer opened its mouth, and out came a muscular man who resembled the mecha he piloted down to the oversized arms. The pilot headed for the ship kitchen, where he drank as much cola as he could.

?That was good work, Cyborg Franky. With that victory you catapulted Team Strawhat to the finals.? A voluptuous woman wearing dark blue leather said to the pilot as she entered the kitchen.

?Heh.? The pilot scoffed. ?That was nothing for a Suuuuupaaaaaaaaa Cyborg like me.?

?Oi, oi, don?t be giving all the credit to that tinhead. We helped build Frankaizer too you know.? 3 men, a samurai with 3 blades, a young man wearing a strawhat chewing on a piece of meat and a man in a suit carrying sweets entered the room. The woman giggled. ?Of course you 3 were important too, Zoro, Luffy and Sanji.? The man in the suit leaped in joy. ?All for you, Robin-swan!? He yelled.

?Now then, shall we head to Neo Shabondy?? Robin asked the crew. ?Yosh! Let?s go get One Piece!? Luffy yelled, earning a punch from a young woman who just entered the room. ?Idiot! Wrong Continuity!? She yelled. ?Nami-swaaaan!!!!? Sanji yelled when he sees Nami enter the room.

?Yosh! Let?s go to Neo Shabondy and kick ass with a DON!? Cyborg Franky yelled. 
With a burst of energy, the Millenium Sunny flew across the Grandline, to Neo Shabondy.

Neo Shabondy

Ages ago Shabondy was the last stop brave Pirates made before going to the New World, were legends were made. Now Shabondy hosts itself to new legends. Legends in Giant Robots. Here, the finals of the Great Robot tournament was held, the winner receiving the honor of becoming the greatest in the world.

At a floating platform 2 men in suits , the first an Okama and the second a skeleton with an Afro, watched as the contestants entered. 
?It?s a fabulous day here in Neo Shabondy!? The Okama said through a microphone, his voice heard throughout the island. ?I?m Bon Clay, your announcer for this tournament, and this is my fellow commentator, Dead Bones Brooke!? The skeleton with the afro stood up from his seat. ?YOHOHOHOHO! We have an epic battle for all of you today! The greatest pilots from all over the world have gathered to fight one another to become Mecha king! My eyes are practically exploding from the epicness! But I don?t have eyes! YOHOHOHOHO!?

Minutes later the first contestant arrived on Shabondy. Bon Clay rose from his seat to announce the first mech. ?Our first contestant belongs to the frightful team Shadow! A marvel of technology, it is the legendary robot built many years ago that destroyed 500 robots in one battle! It?s the Oznuda 1, also known as 0I-1!?

A massive mech that towered  above all stomped into the arena. ?KISHISHI!? It?s pilot went. ?Yohohoho! It?s piloted by the evil Shadow King, Moria! What havoc will this titan of the ancients do today!??

The next mech was noticeably smaller, and had 2 faces, one at the chest, and one on top of its head The top head for some reason had a clown nose, while the one below it resembled a fox. The mech tripped when it landed, falling on its 2 faces. ?Yohohoho! Our next contender is a fierce one! Able to split apart and combine again to become even stronger, and capable of grinding its foes to a halt with its Sexy beam, it?s the Flashy Lagann!? 

?The Flashy Lagann is piloted by Captain Buggy and Foxy and Silver Fox! These two are a deadly duo, Brook!? 

5 animal-like mechs followed the Flashy Lagann. One of them was a Giraffe robot, a Leopard robot, a Wolf Robot, a Lion Robot, and finally an Elephant Robot. ?All right, transform!? The one in the Elephant Robot said. 
?We?ll form the Legs!? The Wolf and Lion Robots said, their mechs turning into legs. ?We?ll form the Body!? The Giraffe robot and the Leopard Robot said, turning into arms and shoulders. 
It was then the Elephant Robot?s turn. ?And I?ll form the??
?Sexual Harassment!? A loud female voice yelled from a ship floating above, causing the Elephant Robot to trip before fusing successfully, albeit clumsily with its teammates.
?..head.? The pilot of the Elephant Robot ended. The result was a powerful-looking robot, with the legs of a wolf and lion, arms that looked like a leopard and giraffe, and an elephant?s head attached to its chest. The head of the robot resembled a bearded man with a pigeon on its head.

?Look at that Brook-chan!? Bon Clay exclaimed. ?It?s the fearsome Rokushizor! Ace mech of the Cipher Rangers!? 
?Its pilots are the elite assassin team Cipher Rangers, but there are rumors that their leader never gets any respect, especially from their manager. I wonder if she?ll let me see her panties??

The next mech that came was launched from a lion-shaped cannon. It crashed into the center of the arena, sending rubble into the way of the other mechs, much to their pilot?s annoyance. As it stood up the mech struck a pose. ?SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
Bon Clay and Brooke stared at the mech in awe.

?Look, Brooke-chan! It?s the Frankaizer!? Bon Clay said, ecstatic.
?YOHOHOHOHO! This year?s dark horse is the Frankaizer, piloted by Cyborg Franky! With his Suuuuuuuuuupaaaaaaaa Cyborg powers, he?s going to be a tough one!?

Several other mechs followed after the Frankaizer. After everyone else was introduced, it was time for the current King of Mechs to make his appearance.
The arena darkened, and mist filled the area. A burst of flame from the sky dissipated the mist, and from out of the darkness came the Champion, standing on top of the red line. His mech was about a head shorter than Frankaizer, but it carried with it a weapon twice the size of Cyborg Franky?s mech. It wore a strange, sun shaped mask which shone under the sun. As it descended from the top of the Red Line, epic music was being played.

?There it is, Brooke-chan! The Champion, the best there is?? SOGEGOD!? 

?Yohohoho! Sogegod is a mystery! Nobody knows who pilots this great machine, but everyone knows that its pilot is the greatest man in the world!?
Everyone looked at Sogegod with a mixture of awe and a desire to fight this legend here and now. 

?And now, a word from the Chairman of the Giant Robot Committee, Sir Crocodile.? 

A portion of the red line lit up, and a hologram of Chairman Sir Crocodile appeared.
?Just as planned.? The chairman muttered before disappearing.

Matyr suddenly woke up inside his Romanov, his head still hurting from being defeated by Zetta.
?What a weird dream? I should?ve never mixed axel grease with coffee.?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

"AND HERE WE ARE!!!!!" boomed a voice from the den dend speakers. "WELCOME ONE, WELCOM ALL, TO THE INANA ISLAND ROOKIE TOURNAMENT!!!!" Wild applause from the crowd.

"I know that voice..." Kent muttered, rubbing his chin. 

"WE'RE A LITTLE LATE, SO WE'RE GOING TO HAVE TO SKIP ANNOUNCING THE FIRST MATCH, SHIN VS. JASON!" Boos. "YES, YES, YOU'RE DISAPOINTED. SO AM I. BUT LET'S TURN OUR ATTENTION TO PLATFORM 1!!! HERE ARE 2 ZEALOUS FIGHTERS FROM ACROSS THE BLUES. IN ONE CORNER, AN OLD LEGEND WHOS COME BACK TO LEAD A NEW GENERATION OF ROOKIES, A MAN YOUR FATHERS FEARED WHEN THEY WERE BOYS, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, PLEASE GIVE IT UP FOR....THE IIIIIINSEEEEECT EEEEEEEEEEEMMMMMPORER!" Wild cheers and whistles from the crowd around stage 1.

"AND IN THE OTHER CORNER, SHIPWRIGHT FOR THE MYSTERIOUS UNNAMED CREW, THE ROOKIE WONDERS, THE "SECOND STRAWHATS," A WOMAN OF FIGHTING PROWESS UNIMAGINABLE TO LESSER BEING, PUT YOUR HANDS TOGETHER FOR JEEEEEEEEESIE!" More wild cheers, especially from the unnamed crew.

"Goro?" Kent ased incredously.

"NOW THIS IS AN INTERESTING PLATFORM," The announcer booms. "JESSIE MAY HAVE THE UPPER HAND IN CLOSE COMBAT, BUT DON'T FORGET, RURU HAS WINGS! YES, WE'RE IN FOR AN INTERESTING MATCH TODAY PEOPLE!"

"It is Goro!" Kent shouted. "Goro's here! Goro's here!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 19, 2009)

*Jessie vs Ruru...*
Jessie strides towards the battle area to face the old butler Ruru. She looks up apprehensively at the massive star shaped platform and then at the large crowd in the arena and feels a slight sense of apprehension in the pit of her stomach. Somehow the moment overwhelms her and she stops short suddenly. _I can't do this_ she thinks to herself, _I'm not ready yet, I should just back out_. 

Then she hears a voice, "Jessie! Jessie!" Jessie turns around and sees Tatsu approach her from the stands, "Good luck, not that you need it either, you're really strong, and well not just because you can punch people through buildings but also..." He stops himself, he's never felt this weird rambling sensation with any of the other crew members, "Well, uh, good luck again," he says with a sincere smile.

Jessie smiles widely at Tatsu's encouragement. His words seem to melt away all of her apprehension and sort of makes her fears seem quite silly. She nods vigorously, "Hmm....you're right, I am strong!" Jessie exclaims and she punches Tatsu lightly in the right shoulder in a playful manner, almost barreling him backwards. "You're a good friend, Tatsu, thanks," she tells him sincerely while slightly blushing. 

She turns around towards the platform and claps her hands, *"COPY COPY CLONE!"* she exclaims. Four clones shimmer out of her body and start running around Jessie in a circle, cheering loudly. They pump their fists into the air, *"TEAM JESSIE FOR THE WIN!!"* they all shout in unison. Suddenly they grab Jessie and launch her high into the air over the platform and she lands gracefully with a bow, behind her all the clones dissipate into thin air. 

Her opponent Ruru flies down from the airship and onto the podium, "Good day to you all." The old pirate tells everyone. "Now then, miss Jessie. May we begin?"

Jessie cracks her knuckles and nods at the old man, "Oh yeah, anytime you're ready. It'll be an honor to fight you." She unholsters her two giant shipwright hammers strapped to the sides of her legs and swings them around back and forth in a circle, stretching her arms out. 

As Ruru lands onto the platform Jessie readies herself, "Here we go!" She swings both her giant hammers over her head and bashes them onto the platform in Ruru's direction. The entire platform shakes violently as if from an earthquake and a shockwave spirals through the ground at Ruru with great speed, *"Double Mallet Strike!"* she exclaims.  

The shockwave barrels towards Ruru but he just smiles and holds his ground. *BABOOM!* The shockwave hits Ruru head on creating an explosion and tossing up smoke everywhere. Jessie stands at the ready gripping her hammers anxiously, trying to peer through the smoke. _Did that do it?_ she wonders. 

A silhouette stands within the smoke. "Nope," Jessie mutters. The smoke clears and Ruru stands in his half Beetle form with his heavily arms outstretched, in a defensive stance. He seems to have taken the blow head on without much of any damage. Jessie grins and suddenly she blasts off the ground and charges at the old butler, dragging her hammers across the platforms, generating violent sparks. As she reaches close range she spins around him and swings her right mallet overhead, blasting it at Ruru's face. The butler responds in kind and winds up a punch. Her mallet meets his fist, generating a violent shockwave. 

*"Mallet Strike!"*

*"Hammer Arm!"* 

Both attacks collide and negate each other. Ruru's armored fist grinds against Jessie's shipwright mallet, both pushing for leverage. Jessie's right arm vibrates from the force and she smirks at Ruru, now she knows that she doesn't have to hold back in this fight. "You're pretty strong for an old guy," Jessie tells him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2009)

Ruru chuckled. "Why thank you, young lady. You remind me of my daughter, before she got married." 

2 arms still on the defense, Ruru kneeled on the floor, and with his two other arms lifted a pair of tiles of the floor.

"Catch." The old butler flies into the air and flings the tiles at Jessie.

The young shipwright smashes through the tiles with her mallets, but as soon as the tiles where broken Ruru divebombs to the center of the platform and sends shockwaves around the arena. He had no intention of fighting Jessie head-on, and would rather defeat her through ring-out. He follows up the divebomb by slamming his arms to the floor.

"Hammer Arm Duo!" 2 arms continously slammed at the floor, slowly but surely breaking the arena. Ruru's plan was to destroy the arena and sink Jessie into the sea. He had the advantage of course, being able to fly. His 2 other arms served as standby, in case she went near. Should that happen Ruru would grab her arms and pummel her with his other pair of arms, then separate from Jessie and destroy another part of the arena. Her clones may be a problem, but Ruru had durability and experience in his side.

_Du Mortis Airship_

Rek watched eagerly as Ruru continued breaking the arena. "Excellent, Ruru. Looks like we won't be needing that to win."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 19, 2009)

Jessie watches as Ruru smashes the arena around her, not really targeting her at all. _Huh? What's he doing?_ Jessie wonders. Then she notices how the broken pieces of the platform hurtle towards the water down below. Jessie's eyes widen in surprise as she realizes what the the old Pirate is up to. 

_So he's going to just try and knock me off and get an easy win,_ she thinks to herself. "You won't be throwing me into that water, mister!" yells Jessie. She winds up both her hammers from long range, triangulating her shot then hurls them like spinning boomerangs at Ruru, *"Double Mallet Notch Strike!"* The hammers fly like bullets at Ruru but he easily ducks the first hammer and the second and they both go flying over his head into the air. 

From the stands Annie gets up and cheers Jessie, "YOU CAN DO IT JESSIE!!" she cheers loudly. The gunslinger had spent a fair amount of time with Ruru in her younger days so she knows exactly how strong he is but she also knows how strong Jessie is as well and she believes in her. 

Jessie smirks slightly even though her mallets missed their mark, and she charges at Ruru. She rushes in at close range of the beetle Zoan and throws a flurry of punches. Ruru uses his two spare arms to block and counter attack and they exchange vicious blows. Suddenly Jessie grabs onto both Ruru's spare arms and grabs him in a bare hug, holding on for all her worth, trying to pin him down from flying away. 

"I'M NOT LETTING GO!!" she grunts and behind them in the distance Jessie can see her mallets turn around like boomerangs and fly towards them. The mallets reach close range flying towards Ruru's back. Jessie times the strike hoping to let go at the last minute and if the mallets hit she hopes they'll bash into his wings and somehow hinder his ability to fly.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 19, 2009)

_Continued from this post...._


Tricktype said:


> Back at Naibunes Boulevard
> There was a mountain of rubble stacked up quite nicely from Kanga-bat Rocky punching Anglora into a rock hedge. The Kanga-bat gleefully raised its arms in the air and continued to hop around with its giant diaper on.
> 
> Though, the pile of rubble began to glow intensely. It began to shine brighter and brighter until all the rocks were too bright to look at. *KABOOM!!!* The rock pile exploded, sending rocks everywhere. Standing there was a being with hair composed entirely of sparks. The being's eyes were glowing furiously  and it had mid length sparkling nails. The being's body emitted a bright glow. The being was Anglora.
> ...



Anglora stood there for a moment, sparks dangerously erupting from her body. She was violently shaking while emitting a bright light of sparks. Anglora looked at the Kanga-bat with her glowing eyes, giving off a murderous vibe. The sound her body was making is that of 200 electrical wires all gone wild. 

Kanga-bat Rocky charged at Anglora with a full leap. He was descending upon her as he was preparing  powerful jab by swinging his arm. Anglora looked up at him and held her claw-like hand to the sky towards him. Sparks erupted from her feet as they propelled her towards Rocky at a high speed. Her claw-like hand was generating a ferocious amount of sparks as she reached out to slash Rocky. Rocky threw his jab but Anglora dodged it quickly, going straight for Rocky's torso. She slashed him with her sparkling claws, causing a large explosion in the process. 

Anglora landed on the ground leaving a large smoke cloud in the sky. Rocky fell out of the spoke cloud to the ground. He also landed on his feet but he had a 5 huge slashes across his torso. The kanga-bat had a furious expression across its face. *"KNOCK......YOU.....OUT!!!!"* The kanga-bat said in fury as he began to feriously jab all over the place.

*KABOOM!* Anglora delivered an explosive upper cut to the beast, launching him into the sky. She began pursued him as sparks once again erupted from her feet. She hit the Kanga-bat with a barrage of slashes, each with an explosive impact. This gave the appearance of a multi popping firecracker (you know, the one's that pop a lot of times). She ended the combo with a stream of sparks sending the Kanga-bat to the ground.  

Anglora stood there momentarily hovering in the sky from the sparks in her feet. Sparks started to gather around her two hands as she outstretched them. It looked as if she was holding twi giant thunder bolts in her hands. Sparks continued to gather as she prepared her attack. Fires started to catch across the canyon from all the sparks. 

Soon, all the sparks around Anglora formed the appearance of the eye of a hurricane. She channeled the giant spark into her two hands and threw it at the kanga-bat. The hurricane-like spark hit the ground, causing an unbelievable explosion and light show! 

Anglora came descended from the air and landed back in the canyon. But something was wrong, Anglora started to rampage. She couldn't control herself in this phase. She shot sparks all over the places causing numerous explosions and setting ablaze many flames. 

* PAUSE! *Hibana demon phase info**
This is a phase Anglora goes through when she is nearly dead and can't continue to battle. Her body is consumed in sparks so much that it consumes her conscience and she goes berserk. She can summon unbelievable power while in this phase but there is dyer consequences for so much power. Anglora will experience EXTREME fatigue, so much that she can't even move and her hibana abilities will not be excess-able to her for 5 days. She can even die.

_Resume_
Anglora continued to rampage around the canyon like a tyrant. Stopping her would be an imperative if Naibunes Boulevard was to stay on the map.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2009)

Hearing the mallets flying back at them, Ruru figures out Jessie's plan.
"Young lady, you seem to be forgetting that I am a Zoan user."

Ruru turns back to human form and takes the full brunt of Jessie's hammers. It was painful, but the old pirate has suffered worse. Jessie lets go seconds before the hammers hit, and is unharmed as a result. However distancing herself from her mallets gave her a disadvantage.

Quickly transforming back into his hybrid Zoan form the old butler picks up Jessie's mallets. With his two other arms he picks up more tiles and flies up to the air. His wings were unharmed, but the same could not be said for his back. He was an old man after all, and was not at peak health. 

The old butler flings both tiles at Jessie, and then flings her hammers at two opposing points at the arena. These points laid parallel to the point Ruru was hammering moments ago. Cracks were created, spiraling around the center point. A confident Ruru flies back to the center point. A significant force hitting the center point could destroy the entire arena.

"Young lady it will only take me one stomp to drop you into the ocean. However, you impress me. For that I will use my secret weapon. But know this; if you apply too much pressure to the ground by moving fast or by punching it, you've sealed your fate."

_Du Mortis Airship_
Rek cringed at the thought of Ruru's secret weapon. Even Jun felt a shiver down her spine.

_Platform_
"Ruru's secret technique; OLD PERSON STORIES!Lord Rek, if you may."

_Du Mortis Airship_
Reluctantly Rek reached for the den den hacker in his pocket. The device was quite handy, but to use it for this weapon...

Rek activated the hacker, hijacking all dendenmushi communications around the arena. Since his hacker was connected to Ruru's portable dendenmushi, this meant that the old butler's stories would be heard throughout the arena. The young noble instinctively took 2 sheets of silk napkins and turned them into cotton to cover his ears. Jun through sheer willpower put herself to sleep to escape Old Person Story.

_Platform_
Taking a deep breath, Ruru began his story.

"It was 20 or 35 years ago. My crew and I were travelling through the kingdom of Alabasta and decided to raid a small marine base. It was lead by a man named Don Flippy, or was it Captain Strawberry? Now that I think about it it may have been Commodore Chesseberg, or maybe it was Borsalino when he was young and bishie. I think Borsalino was bishie since milady always said he was handsome, but I don't think you can afford to be bishie in the marines. Anyway we were sneaking into the base when a mummy attacked! It was the curse of the singing mummy ninjas of Alabasta, who vow to perform the ultimate Ninja Musical even after death! So much bloodshed fell, but back then the term bloodshed was only for hardcore marines and drunk pirates, so everyone called it a human liquid bath, though most people interpreted this as .... "

"_Du Mortis Airship_"

"This could take hours." Rek thought.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 19, 2009)

Shin VS Jason

This had to end fast, Jason kept using more crazy masks, each with their own ability.Now a total of fur pillars of flames were headed towards him, it might had to come to Shin using a mode but honestly he didn't want to exert himself to such an extent this early in the tournament. Honestly Shin had no way of really safely deflecting an of such magnitude without resorting to a mode.

But then he did have at least one sure _yet_ unsafe way of deflecting it and so he dashed towards  Jason and the flame attacks and leaped in that direction.He placed his wrists against each other, this happening midair, and he lifted both his hands over his head.Gravity started to pull him down and as he estimated it he falling down right before the attacks would incinerate him.

Just before he hit the ground he slashed downwards with an overhead double slash down into the ground, strong air currents were generated as he did so and air pressure combined with Shin's full physical strength blasted the ground apart.Like a true Downburst, what the technique was named after. strong winds were produced on ground level but this man created localized was explosive on ground zero.

Chunks of rock smashed into Shin as the ground exploded trough the use of that attack, as blood started dripping from the swordsman and was blown black by the strong winds generated by his own attack.Obviously he wasn't kidding about this way being unsafe, this attack was as powerful as it was damaging to him and the now injured Shin was sent skidding across the platform.

But the winds didn't just damage Shin, the lower parts of the flame pillars blown back at Jason while the upper portions harmlessly flew over Shin and slowly died out eventually.Jason couldn't see any of this, the captain thinking that he had won at this point but was worried that he might had overdone it, he didn't intend to completely barbecue Shin.But when he portions of the flame pillars heading back to him he immediately got into action.

A , just barely, ice coated hand gripped the Flame mask and as the the heat was was burning his fingers while loudly sizzling he pulled the mask off and threw it away.Steam rising as the ice was converted to water and later steam.The burned hand grabbed the Eagle mask once more, causing Jason to grit his teeth, and upon placing it on his face he launched himself in the air.

It was too late to safely fly over tall flame pillar, which was still tall at this point even though the Downburst attack had reduced it's height already, and Jason passed trough the sea of flames.The smoking form of the captain exited from the other side of flames and crashed, eventually rolling to a stop on the platform.

At this point both of them were  injured but neither of the two would give in, both of them having their own reasons to win this match.The bloody form of Shin crawled back on his feet while the the burned Jason did the same, they could still fight on but neither of them could afford to hold back anymore.Now was the time for both of them to go all out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 19, 2009)

Ruru flings two large tiles at Jessie with great velocity and then he throws her hammers at the platform. Jessie punches at the two tiles. *WHAM! **WHAM!* shattering them to bits. Blood and scratches appear on her knuckles from the raw force of her punches. However as her two hammers smash into the platform, Jessie rolls backwards to stable area. The entire floor shakes and feels unsteady and wobbly under the soles of Jessie shoes. 

A confident Ruru flies back to the center point. "Young lady it will only take me one stomp to drop you into the ocean. However, you impress me. For that I will use my secret weapon. But know this; if you apply too much pressure to the ground by moving fast or by punching it, you've sealed your fate."

Jessie prepares herself for Ruru's secret technique, imagining some kind of laser beam coming out of his bug horn, or maybe he'll hulk out and become a monster beetle. "BRING IT MISTER!!" Jessie yells defiantly and  she takes a defensive stance. 

"Ruru's secret technique; OLD PERSON STORIES!Lord Rek, if you may," Ruru exclaims. 

Annie gets up from her seat, "NOOOOOOOOOOO ANYTHING BUT THAT!!" she screams. Annie had once heard one of the old mans stories of going out to a bar with Fisher Tiger in Shabondy and somehow they had ended up in bed together the next morning with no memory of the previous night. It had traumatized her greatly.  

Jessie looks at Ruru with surprise, "Old person stories?! What's that?" she asks. Suddenly Ruru's voice pops into the speaker system and he goes into his long winded story. 

Everyone in the audience starts to drift off into sleep at his long winded speech including Jessie, "Old mans story is too strong. Such a frightening technique...." she mutters. * BABOOM!!* Suddenly a shell fires from the audience and blasts apart an antenna located on Rek's airship and Ruru's voice cuts off from the loudspeakers. "ENOUGH OF THAT SHIT!" Annie exclaims, smoke pouring out of the barrel of her revolver. "KICK HIS ASS!" Annie yells at Jessie.

Jessie suddenly becomes alert and nods, "RIGHT!" one of her mallets had gone over into the water but her second mallet remains teetering on the edge of the platform. Jessie dives for it and snatches it up. Suddenly the outer ring of the platform shakes and breaks apart. Jessie teeters on the edge and suddenly she loses her balance, "NO!" she shouts. Jessie trips over her legs and falls over the platform, falling into the water below.

Annie stands up from the edge of her chair and tightens her fist, "JESSIE!" she shouts as the Shipwright plunges into the water. Then she looks up at the screen showing Shin's match and she frowns, "Dammit, I can't lose two crewmates in the first round!!" she yells but then her mantra tells her something and she smiles suddenly.


----------



## chulance (Mar 19, 2009)

Reter continued to walk around the marine ship now holding his blade he was prepared to get revenge on the marine that had captured him after he had just been seriously injured. He decided to take them out quitely using stealth, but apparently that plan wouldn't work as he had been detected by some mariens who yelled the pirate was loose.

His absorbed skills were starting to fade but he still had Tetsu's speed so he was fine. He grabbed his blade and moving at increadible speed he began slashing Marines picking up a second blade. Now he had Two blades he could try out his Absorbed skills! He put two blades in his mouth and charged running forward slashing marines.

He was quite enjoying slaughtering marines he was in a bad mood after loosing to the fight against the pirate known as Zorokiller so blowing off some steam by killing marines was helpful. After he had killed most of the Marines on   Lafu's ship he left. He decided to return to the stands to watch the rest of the tournament maybe he would get to see Zorokiller fight.

He also began thinking about trying to join a  pirate crew at least for now he wanted to be the captain that obtained One piece but he would need to get more powerful if he wanted to do so. He would temporarily join a pirate crew. He began walking through the stands searching for any pirate crew that he thought might be good to join until he spotted somone(Eddy), while actually two people. He approached them and sat by them they seemed powerful enough. He turned to speak to one of the, (Eddy)

"Hey, my name's Reter"


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 19, 2009)

Sakura looked around, everything was pitch black, but suddenly he saw someone approaching him, all clad in blue.

"T-Tsurugi...Where are we...?" 

Tsurugi remained silent and a manical smile appeared on his face, he took his tsurugi blade in his hand and slashed it in the air

"W-What...Are you doing?"

Out of nowhere Sakura felt a stinging pain in his chest, he looked down to see the blade stabbed through his stomache

"W-Why...?"

The pain was unbearable and blood dripped from the blade to the ground

Sakura tried to grasp for air but couldn't the pain too strong, he couldn't focus on a thing
He tried to yell out for help but the words didn't get out.

He lost control and his body began to reshape






"This is bad...Why is this happening?"
"Mr.Zorokiller it seems he is hallucinating..."
"But...It's happening again!"

Zorokiller and Professor Q stood in a inn looking at Sakura who was shocking and shaking and slowing transforming again in that terrible beast while unconscious.

"What could be the cause..."

Tsurugi walked in and leaned against the doorpost

"It's him..."

Professor Q was shocked

"You don't mean...They send...Saek?! Saek the illusionist?"

"Who's that?"

"I believe you must have meet him before...He was my old partner in the Shinkigen Kishi...Ninja-esque guy who has eaten a devil fruit that can make realistic illusions, right now that kid is in one..."

"So what do we do?!"

Professor Q moves his index finger and thumb on his chin in a l-form.
"You would need to find Saek, beat him and Mr.Sakura would be fine."

Zorokiller nods
"Yosh~! I'll go look!"

He runs off and then suddenly stops and walks backward

"You don't even know what he looks like right?" Tsurugi says while facepalming

"Absolutely not!"
"Don't say it so confident damnit!!"

"Here." Professor Q hands over a photo of him

"You keep photos of them?"

"I have a complete database on them...My Father's brother is afterall one of the main persons behind Shinkigen Kishi..."

Zorokiller takes the photo and runs off

"Thanks! I'll find this guy and beat him!" 


Professor Q looks at Tsurugi

"So what are you going to do?"
"I'll keep the kid under control..." He says while holding the handle of his Tsurugi tightly in his hand.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

Jason Vs Shin-

"Heh..Heh...Heh..." He was breathing heavily.. The two had both just used double edged attacks. Heh, It was kind of funny really... They were going this far for some reason or another... It wasn't time to hold back. Jason gripped his chest. He let out a deep sigh. His hand slowly pulled out a purple turtle mask. Deep dark purple, "Grr..!" because of his burns, The mask was more painful to pull out...

It eventually left his body, and he let out a another deep sigh. There was no holding back, It was time for Jason to use Genbu's power... This would be the first time the crew would witness the masks power... the first time anyone really would witness it. He places the mask on his face, His body begins to crack and pop. His skin turns a deep dark purple, almost black.

His face begins to grow longer, His hair vanishes, His body begins to increaese in size. Soon, His mouth tear open. Jason was twice as tall now.. His body forming a mass of muscle. How long he can stay in this form with these wonds.. He doesn't know. He can probably get off one more attack, Shin seems to be about in the same state.. One last sword attack from each... That would be the finisher.

The two swordsman grip their blades tightly, They adjust their feet and get a good foothold to take off. They rush off quickly towards eachother. Jason knows his mask wont add as much power to his attack as the strength mask. But it will give him a better defense if Shin uses a strange attack again. The two focus every ounce of strength they have into this final attack. 

They ignore the enviourment around them. All that is there is the person in front of them. The blades in their hands. the air is silent, The world is calm. There is no sky, There is no ground, There is nothing but the two warriors, runnin through the darkness. Blades shining brightly with determination to win the battle. 

Jason swings his blade from the right, Shin swings both his blades from jaosn's left. The two combatants put everything into it, The swords slowly clash against eachother. The force of the attack is obvious, it causes a fierce wind to erupt from ground zero. The force of the attack sends the two flying off the platform, Jason's mask shatters, Shin and Jason smirk while falling towards the ground. "It was a good fight!" both think to themselves.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2009)

Anglora came descended from the air and landed back in the canyon. But something was wrong, Anglora started to rampage. She couldn't control herself in this phase. She shot sparks all over the places causing numerous explosions and setting ablaze many flames. Anglora continued to rampage around the canyon like a tyrant. Stopping her would be an imperative if Naibunes Boulevard was to stay on the map.

"Sigh." David tossed his Denden mushi away, Like he needed that anymore. "I don't care what the boss responds with." He grins. "Time to stop the rage so i can get the hell off this island." He draws his two swords and rushes towards Anglora, Sparks shooting past him and into him. Parts of himself being engulfed in flame. But David just grinned and continued to charge head on towards the women.

He threw his blades a foot ahead of him, switching his grip so that the blades point behind him. "*Hine-nui-te-pō" *A praying mantis forms behind David and cries out, raising it's arms at the same time he does. "HAHA!" David slashes along with the mantis, Two green blades of energy form and make their way towards the Anglora. 

David uses this time to pick up his speed. Anglora, being in no state to care about attacks attempts to stop them. But it's no use, the attack breaks through everything she sends and connects with her body. She flies backwards towards a rockface, and just before she collides. She is caught. "Heh, Can't get in trouble with the boss for killing you." David smirks. "Sleep tight." He says before head butting the back of her skull. just in case ofcourse...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2009)

Prince watched the battles, but soon got bored. he wandered the island, looking for something to do.

Before long, he cam upon a small group of pirates huddled in an alleyway. They were laughing, staring at something in the middle of the ring they had formed. Curious, Prince came closer. The streets were deserted, everyone was busy watching the tournament.

When Prince wormed his way into the group, his eyes widened in shock. The pirates were ruthlessly beating a girl that looked only slightly younger than Prince. Her clothes were torn, she was dirtied and bloodied, and looked like she had been crying. Prince stared, 10 years of anger boiling up inside him. He remembered the screams when Pirates had attacked his own island, the blood, the death. Suddenly a gruff voice broke him out of his trance.

"This is getting boring. Let's have some _real_ fun." The pirates grinned, and Prince had a sneaking suspicion what "real fun" meant.

"No," Prince said simply. In a flash, he had unsheathed his sword and cut open the man's back with it. The pirate fell to the ground. The other pirates stared in shock, and the girl whimpered as the body of the dead pirate landed inches from her.

"He-he killed Jack." One of the pirates said, still staring. Then their faces turned murderous. "Get 'im!" They started forward, but prince raised his hand. Fury and hatred roared over him, opening doors in his mind he had never known was there. 

"Enter," He said calmly, "dragon."

A huge black dragon drifted into view behind the pirates. They turned and gaped. Then ran. The Dragon reared his head and blew fire into the sky.

It wasn't a real dragon of course, simply another mirage. But it had worked. Prince carefully helped the girl to her feet.

"Who are you?" She asked, eyes full of distrust and fear.

"A friend."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 19, 2009)

_*The Dark Justice*_ lays moored behind a small rocky outcropping on the water just large enough to mask a ship. They are just out of visual range of Inana Island, ready to strike at Garrick's orders. The Captain sits alone in his office looking at his den den mushi as its mouth opens back and forth, mimicing Clemens female voice.  

_"Sir I've made up profiles of every Pirate here and sent it over to intelligence, I've also identified The Unnamed Crew."_

Garrick's eyes brighten with malevolence as he hears the name of the Unnamed Crew. Those bastards had escaped him once but never again. The next time it will be for keeps. "Good, have you gotten any intell on the organizers?" he asks. 

_"Yes sir, Flame Haired Zetta seems to be running things *so far*,"_ she responds and she puts the emphasis on so far. 

"BAH! Goddamn that red haired ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" Garrick exclaims, "Him and his failure of a crew. They couldn't hack it in the New World! I'm gonna ring that bastards neck myself!" 

Garrick reaches into his drawer and takes out one of his private stock of West Blue hand rolled cigars. "Continue your observations Lt. and good luck in your match," Garrick responds. 

"Very good sir," Clemens announces and she cuts the line. Garrick lights his cigar and leans back in his chair. *KNOCK! KNOCK!* Garrick glares at the door and curses under his breath, "ENTER!" he growls. 

A Marine enters and salutes, "Sir we've received word that Floating Fortress G9 is within the area."

Garrick stares slack jawed at the Marine for several seconds and his cigar falls out of his mouth, "WHAT!?!?!" *BABOOM!* Suddenly he smashes his oak desk to smithereens with a punch.

"THIS IS MY OPERATION NOT THAT PUSSY COMMODORE!!!"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2009)

Vergil sat at his dinner table looking through the bounties. There were still hundreds to get through. The vast stack that had been eveery pirate worth knowing was now put into three distinct piles. Useful, useless and dangerous.

"Luffy. Dangerous..." he muttered putting it neatly on the pile to his left.

His butler came in bowing as he did so.

"Sir, you were asked if there was any tournament coming up. I have recieved word that there is one on Inannap Island." he said not looking into his eyes

"Very well." he stood up suddenly grabbing a piece of paper as he did so. "Have my things ready. I am forced to attend to this matter personally, however alert the 4 horsemen of my location and prepare a ship of some of my army. Distribute this picture around them. I care not for the other contestants, but I want this man alive." Vergil said forcefully.

The butler accepted the paper and saw a man who looked similar to Vergil, going by the name of Dante.

_______________________________________

"Aaachoo!" Dante sneezed. "Hah! Bet Heathers thinking about me....or maybe Nikki...or maybe both...together..." Dante drifted off into a dreamlike state as he thought about his two former crew members.

"Ahhh! Go Shin! Kick his ass!" a young woman beside him screamed.

"Heh. I kicked his ass you know?" Dante grinned, "Name is Dante."

"What?" she said tearing her gaze from the fight to Dante, so beginning a sequence of events that would lead them away from the arena to a more secluded spot.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 19, 2009)

Inana Island
"Impressive!" Mathias said as he eagerly watched the dual between Jessie vs Ruru and Shin vs Jack. When Ruru began telling his old person story, Mathias may have been one of the only people still awake who listened to the story with much gusto. "What an exciting tale!" Mathias bowed in the stance in respect towards Ruru and his brave tale.

Mathias watched in horror as Annie shot the antenna and ended the legendary broadcast of Ruru. He clenched his fist as he glared over at Annie. "You dishonorable woman! How dare you interupt the broadcast of the legendary Ruru! You better hope fate doesn't pair us up to duel." Mathias said in a furious rage.

Just then, someone approached both Eddy and Mathias as they watched the duels. The boy introduced himself. "Hey, my name's Reter" He said. Mathias did a quick bow towards Reter. "Good day to you." Mathias said in a friendly tone.


----------



## chulance (Mar 19, 2009)

Reter sat down in the stands he had to admit the battle's between Jessie and Ruru  and Shin and Jack  were quite good. He had enjoyed the matches  it was cool to see so many strong pirates duking it out.  The pirates in the Grand-line were increadible powerful!  He know thought it would be wise to join another pirate crew until he become much stronger.


He had sat down next to two people he had no idea who they were but he suspected they were powerful pirates. He had heard a story about about Ruru it was a great story in deed.  He had approached Eddy and Mathias wondering if they would allow him to join their pirate crew, he couldn't  travel alone throughout the Grand-line.

The teenaged pirate awaited  Mathias's response. " Same to you, would you happen to know any pirate crews that need members?" He asked keeping a calm tone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 20, 2009)

_*With Garrick...*_
Captain Garrick grabs the den den mushi for inter Marine communication and connects to G9 all the while cursing under his breath. He hated Marines like Drake who got everything handed to them on a silver platter, these kissy poo Marines who wouldn't know Absolute Justice if it kicked them in the ass. Garrick had clawed and scraped for everything he had, climbing the ranks since entering the Marines as a Seaman Recruit aboard Akainu's ship and to think that someone like Drake is at a higher rank then he makes his blood boil. A true servant of justice who fights evil should be a Commodore, not Drake.    

"friend, thinks he can muscle in on my territory, fakeass Commodore....I should be a fuckin Commodore, not that pussy,"

The den den mushi establishes contact with the communications room of G9, *"G9, this is the chief communications officer speaking,"* announces a voice. 

Garrick grabs the den den mushi and yells into it, spit flying out of his mouth, "This is fuckin' Captain Zane Garrick, the hero of the marines, protege of Admiral Akainu, and leader of the elite Taskforce Absolute Justice! Now get me that fucker, Commodore Drake on the line....NOW! Ask him what he's doing interfering with my operation!!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

A smile formed in Ruru's face. He looked to the stands, and saw Annie extending her gun in the air.

"Quick thinking Miss Annie. For that I should tell you the ending to my meeting with Fisher Tiger. It involves Sengoku dancing and Vegapunk making the world's deadliest salsa, but I should tell you that later."

Ruru then focused himself to the point where Jessie fell. He had to be cautious, since the girl could have used her powers to create a human chain and hold on somehow.

_Du Mortis Airship_

Rek took off the cotton in his ears and sighed. Part of him was frustrated that Annie had ruined Ruru's finishing blow, yet part of him wanted to thank the girl from ending Old Person Stories.

"Looks like we'll have to resort to that. Matyr."

Rek calls his machinist friend who was busy fixing the damage to his Romanov. "Yeah, what?" He asked.

"I'm having the crew ready the Ubercannon."

Matyr's eyes widened. "Are you crazy! You'll end up levelling most of the battlefield and the bleachers! I don't care for the peasants' deaths, but do you know how hard it is to build the Ubershells!  "

"We'll only be using one anyway. Victory must go to us, I have to win the first skirmish."

Matyr gritted his teeth. Rek was serious. "Fine. But after this I'll be needing more space for my machines!"

"Very well then." Rek contacted the Windy Dirge and told them to prepare the Ubercannon.

_Windy Dirge_

The Ironclad ship had 4 masts, the 2 largest of which served as lookout towers and lounges as well as a place to hang the sails. The smaller masts had their special purposes too.

The Dirge had little need to use the power of wind to propel them. The engine's orange gunk fuel was more than enough to power the ship. It also ran on other fuels, all of which could be created through Rek's devil fruit powers. Nonetheless it pays to be prepared.

The smallest mast, located at the back of the ship next to the on-deck gun enplacements, released a large amount of steam from it's top. The sails were folded up, and the mast began to slant towards the direction of the platform Ruru and Jessie were fighting in. The tip of the mast opened, revealing the barrel of a very large cannon. 

The 4th mast lead straight to Matyr's forge. It served mainly as a chimney for his forge, but after the incident in Tori Matyr decided to make modifications. 

"Load the Ubershell!" Matyr's head engineer roared. The Ubershell was a large bullet, the size of one a Romanov. Inside the bullet was a barrel full of orange gunk, enough to propel the Dirge for 20 knots. Several other incendiaries were mixed into the barrel, increasing the volatility of the weapon. Finally there were several smaller charges loaded inside the Ubershell, placed in small sections of their own. When the Ubershell exploded, these charges would scatter, and then explode once they reach a certain distance. Matyr only created 3 of these powerful shells, as the materials required to make them were difficult to process, and the bullet itself was tedious to manufacture.

_Du Mortis Airship_

Rek had alerted Ruru about his use of the Ubershell. The butler was surprised, but nonetheless he agreed with his master's decision.

"When will it be fired, milord?" He asked.

"In the event that you lose, we will use the Ubershell to level the area. Once the platform is to be rebuilt, we will have it rigged so that we may use it in our favor. I've already asked a servant to bribe the construction companies all over the island to rebuild anything with our specifications. I also noticed some contstants in the bleachers. Getting them maimed will increase our chances of victory as well."

Ruru nodded. His master was being especially ruthless today. "But what of Miss Annie, milord?"

"She's a strong girl, she'll live." 

"And should I attain victory, milord?"

"We'll hit Shin and Jason. Oressa must not be allowed to win." 

"Very well milord. I trust you have something planned to keep Mr. Zetta out of the way?"

Rek sneered. "Keep your focus on finishing the match. I'll make sure Zetta is pre-occupied." Rek turns off his dendenmushi and goes to a window. While there was a screen inside the airship that allowed them to see the match perfectly well, Rek wished to see another sight. Picking up a pair of binoculars given to him by a servant, the young noble peered into the distance, and saw a floating fortress outside Inana.

"Who knew scapegoats could be this expensive?"

_Ruru vs. Jessie_

The old butler kept hovering in the air. All he needed to do know was wait. He already knew about Jessie's boomerang hammer trick, and would be able to dodge it once she uses it again. Furthermore he'll be able to parry and dodge more effectively in the skies. Should she somehow propel herself into the air, he would knock her down with his Core Ripper punch. If all her clones would be propelled at him, he would use Tetra Ripper. If she planned to go for a bearhug like last time she'd have to have wings to grab him in his domain.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 20, 2009)

At the Town Center, Drake's Den Den Mushi went off. On the other side of the horn, Lat's exasperated voice could be heard from the other side. "Commodore?" Drake noted the tone of her voice. Something was up. "Yes Lat?"

She sighed. "I've got a call waiting for you. From, and I quote, Captain Zane Garrick, the hero of the marines, protege of Admiral Akainu, and leader of the elite Taskforce Absolute Justice. Do you want me to patch him through?"

Ratsel burst into laughing of he heard that. "Those hardasses?" Zengar snorted. "Don't be like that Ratsel, they do do good work." Ratsel continued laughing. "Yeah, I know. But they keep going on and on about ABSOLUTE JUSTICE." He changed his voice into a gruff tone that could mimic Garrick's on those last two words.

Drake raised his eyebrow. "You know him?" Ratsel regained his composure. "Not personally but I've been stationed at Mariejoa long enough to hear some rumours. This guy is the total opposite of you, Boss. Be carefull."

Before Drake could reply, Lat's voice was heard again. "My god! He's shouting at the communications officer!" Drake sighed. "Patch him through."

"This is Commodore Julius Drake, Commander of Mobile Fortress G9. How may I help you Captain Zane Garrick, hero of the marines, protege of Admiral Akainu, and leader of the elite Taskforce Absolute Justice?"

Ratsel burst into laughter again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 20, 2009)

A girl clings to the bottom of the platform like a barnacle sticks onto a ships hull, her body pressed up against it. This is in fact the real Jessie. Her arms shake as she clings for dear life with only two sharp carpenters pipehitch knives embedded into the platform. 

Jessie shakes with apprehension at her own precarious position. She's always had a fear of heights and right now she feels like she might as well die of a terror induced heart attack. "Don't look down, don't look down, don't look down," she mutters over and over again under her breath....but then she looks down and the vertigo hits her, "Oh my Oda!"  she exclaims, "I'm gonna die!" _Okay....okay just calm yourself....remember what Tatsu said,_ she thinks to herself. _You're strong, you can do this. _ Jessie takes a deep breath, she holds herself up with just the strength in her arms and they start to burn from the effort. At least her ploy has worked it seems....



StrawHat4Life said:


> She turns around towards the platform and claps her hands, *"COPY COPY CLONE!"* she exclaims. Four clones shimmer out of her body and start running around Jessie in a circle, cheering loudly. They pump their fists into the air, *"TEAM JESSIE FOR THE WIN!!"* they all shout in unison. Suddenly they grab Jessie and launch her high into the air over the platform and she lands gracefully with a bow, behind her all the clones dissipate into thin air.



Jessie smiles to herself as she thinks about how much she had practiced that particular ruse. While her clones cheered in front of her and ran around her in a circle, Jessie had slipped in among them while a clone had taken her place. The switch had to be imperceptible and unnoticeable so as not to draw undo attention, they had trained it for hours in the gym... 

_Several days ago in the training gym of The Infinite Injustice..._
Jessie stands among her clones. "So that's the plan for this round. The enemy will think that they're fighting me but it'll really be one of you and then I'll come out of nowhere and bash him in the face from behind!"  Jessie smacks her right fist into her left palm, creating a loud thud. "Now which one of you wants to volunteer?" she asks her copies. 

Suddenly all the clones raise their hands into the air at the same time, *"PICK ME!"* they all shout in unison and then start fighting over who will be the one. Jessie rolls her eyes at they're lack of control and discipline, "Okay girls enough I've made my decision!"

*Right here right now....*
"Thanks J3" Jessie mutters to herself, the clone had taken one for the team so to speak and now its time for her to finish up the rest. 

*COPY COPY CLONE!* Jessie thinks in her mind and she swings her legs down the way an Olympic gymnast on the still rings would do. Jessie's body starts to shimmer and a clone melts out of her body. The clone stares at her questioningly and nods, she grabs onto Jessie's legs, creating a mini human chain. Jessie swings her legs back and forth, and the clone hanging on to her mimics her swinging. Suddenly Jessie they kick her away. The clone tucks into a ball and flies out from underneath the platform. She grabs onto the edge of the platform nimbly with cat like reflexes and climbs over. 

"I'm still here!!" the clone shouts at Ruru, "Let's end this!"  She runs towards the old butler causing the unstable platform to shake and quiver. The edges start breaking off and plunging to the deeps far below. *"MEGATON FIST!!"* shouts the clone as she winds up a punch at her foe. 

Ruru catches the clones punch however with two of his extra arms, resulting in a tiny shockwave that propels tiny air currents all around them. He grimaces slightly and his feet slide backwards from the sheer force of the blow but he manages to halt his momentum. Then Ruru winds up his own punch *"CORE RIPPER!" * The punch hits Jessie in the jaw, creating a loud thud and blasting her backwards off her feet, rolling end over end. The platform around them shakes from the force of the attacks and begins falling apart from the center. The clone lands inert at the edge of the shattered platform, seemingly knocked out. Suddenly the clone's body shimmers and she melts away into nothingness. 

Ruru's eyes widen in surprise and he looks around rapidly while hovering over the platform. *BABOOM!* suddenly two fists ram up through the platform which Ruru hovers over. Jessie springs out through the platform, shattering it to pieces and takes a flying leap at Ruru's legs, just barely grabbing hold. Suddenly all the platform beneath them crumbles away to the water below and Ruru flies higher into the air. Now all Jessie has to hang onto are the legs of the old butler, and literally a wing and a prayer. 

*"MAX COPY COPY CLONE!"* she exclaims. Jessie's body shimmers and ten clones, her limit, melt out of her body. Each one clings to the others legs, forming a human ladder. The clones begin climbing over one another up towards Ruru and they attempt to cling to him like locusts, beating and clawing at him. If he knocks away one then Jessie can just respawn another over and over again. She knows that she can outlast him and if he falls along with her then so what. The sheer weight alone will sink him if he can't shake her off. 

"You can fly right?" Jessie asks Ruru while clinging tightly to his legs, "Well let's see you fly with some extra passengers!"  Jessie says with a laugh, her confidence at an all time high. She doesn't care anymore if she wins or loses. Now its all about seeing this battle all the way through to the end. Ruru hurtles downwards to the depths below with Jessie and her army in tow.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

Ruru was caught completely surprised. The girl had overwhelmed her, and the two were slowly plummeting to the sea.

_Du Mortis Airship_

The rest of Rek's family looked on in interest as Ruru seemed to have been defeated.

"Wow. That girl has to be hardcore to do something like that against head butler Ruru." A servant whispered to another servant.

"Damn...for Ruru to beaten...guess even the strongest of warriors can't escape time." Fasola says to herself.

"Mr. Ruru..." Ivalla thinks. 

Rek wasn't the only Du Mortis Ruru helped raise. Rek's other cousins were also brought up by the loyal butler. Fasola's fighting style was completely based on Ruru's. Before Shwarz as assigned to Ivalla, the frightened little young noble would often hide behind his back for protection. Bahuk learned much about the world from Ruru's stories. Even Oressa held respect for the man.

"Rek, Ruru's not beaten yet...is he?" Cass asks the young noble, worried.

Rek didn't know what to say. He never thought Ruru would lose, and actually had the coordinates for the Ubercannon aimed at Shin's match. 

"Do not fret. Ruru still has one option." Jun says, apparently awake the whole time.

"And what would that be?" Rek asks.

_Ruru vs. Jessie_

"....And that's how I found out that my wife liked seakings that looked like kittens. It's a sad thing though that kitten seakings have a high mortality rate, but that doesn't make them any less adorable. Still, who would have thought kitten seakings liked to wear gothic lolita clothing? It seems really hard to wear clothes underwater, it makes me wonder why Fishmen do it. Incidentally we didn't call all of them Fishmen in the past. Some of them were called Aqua-Water Sevenians, when there used to be a little fishman island in Water Seven. I remember there being a Fishman Commodore once, we used to call him Commodore Gill chin, because for some reason he had gills on his chin. Most fishmen you see have gills on the neck, so it looked really really wierd, like those fairy giants from Elbaf. Oh yes, there were such things as Fairy Giants. They're not actually fairies, but Giants who have turned to the path of the Okama. They'd wear oversized pink tutus, and color their hair to make themselves look like they're Alabastan Pharaohs. And don't get me started on their lipstick...."

Slowly the grip the Jessies had on Ruru was weakening. If it weren't for the rush of Adrenaline they had when they launched themselves onto Ruru, they would've fallen off by now. Ruru had managed to shake the one off his back, allowing him to hover indefinitely now. The original Jessie was too sleepy from Old Person Stories to summon another clone, but was too awake to not let go of Ruru. The battle all came down to who would tire out first, or if Ruru ran out of stories. The latter though is impossible, but the former had a definite chance of happening.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2009)

Dante wondered who won the match. It was a good fight. He felt ill when he thought of Shin winning it

*"ugh. I hope that Jason kid wins it." *he said

"Why?" The young gil asks

*"Well during my fight with Shin I had a bad case of food poisoning. Now every time I see him it makes me wanna throw up."*

Still He did hope that he won, deep down. He wanted a rematch. The draw in the last fight was totally unsatisfactory. He didn't really have much time to train whilst he was incapacitated but watching these fights opened a new world of combinations for him. He was inspired.

He flipped up suddenly and grabbed his coat.

*"Sorry hon, funtime will have to wait. Maybe after the fight. I need all my energy for this!"* Dante said feeling pumped and walking off to practice


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 20, 2009)

Naibunes Boulevard
The great marine stronghold that is Naibunes Boulevard now held the appearance of a disaster zone. Most of the Naibunes was set ablaze and thousands of defeated guards littered the ground. Kanga-bat Rocky laid scorched on the ground from Anglora's rage. Naibunes Boulevard director Miss Bella was also laying on the ground, face first from her defeat. The remains of the pacifista's were scattered across the canyon. 

The Makaosu elite agent, along with Vice leader David, stood victorious amongst all the chaos they've caused. In the distance, a man wearing a knight's armor could be seen riding a horse towards the group of Makaosu. Behind the knight was HUGE shadow. The knight was apparently hauling something behind him. In his hands he held various files, classified WG information. As the knight came closer, he was revealed to be General Necaroy. And the huge chained up hadow behind him was none other than a poneglyth.

General Necaroy stopped in front of the group and took out his den den mushi. He removed his helmet revealing his bloodied and bruised face. "......Mission complete........!" Necaroy whispered victoriously into the den den mushi.


DON!!!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 20, 2009)

*Ruru vs Jessie...*
"She's mine!" Shin exclaims as he draws his katana, the Divine Dawn. The blade glitters under the moonlight like polished silver, even reflecting his own determined face back at him. Shin winks at his own reflection and smiles. He runs his hand through his hair dramatically, "Damn you're one good looking Samurai," he says to himself and a sparkle appears in the upper corner of his pearly white teeth. 

He points his Katana at his opponent, "Yield or die!"  he commands

Shin's opponent laughs and belches a plume of fire high into the sky, and it forms a burning heart, "Not in this lifetime! I shall win this battle of love!" he growls in reply. Tatsu bares his dragon fangs as he transforms into half Dragon half human form and steel sharp claws grow out of his fingers. He catches a glimpse of his reflection in Shin's sword and chuckles bashfully, "Damn I'm one good looking Dragon!" Tatsu exclaims, and he mimes running his claws through his hair even though he has no hair in this form. 

"HEY THAT'S MY LINE!" Shin yells. Both opponents charge at each other, ready to deal a death blow. Suddenly a girl runs in between both Shin and Tatsu, it's Jessie. Shin blade stops an inch from her throat as well as Tatsu's fangs on her opposite side. Jessie blushes and looks into both their eyes, "Oh please boys you don't have to fight over little old me!" she declares in a dramatic voice, "I love the both of you!" and she places both her hands over her heart. 

"No way I'm sharing you with him!" Tatsu growls, pointing his claws at Shin. "Ditto!" replies Shin. Jessie laughs, "Foolish boys...there's more then enough of me to go around!" She claps her hands and a clone shimmers out of her body. Her clone wraps her arms around Shin's neck and caresses his face meanwhile Jessie does the same to Tatsu. "See, no problem," Jessie says, "Plus I can make more if you want,"  she says in a seductive voice and wink. 

Tatsu and Shin look at each other red faced and giggle like school boys and then they high five. *"SCORE!!" "JACKPOT!!"* they both exclaim in unison. Both Shin and Tatsu walk away with their prizes, totally forgetting that they weer about to kill each other. 

"Hey what about me?!" yells Annie as she runs up the hill towards them. Shin turns around and stares at her dubiously, "Can you make clones?" he asks her. Annie shakes her head. Shin shrugs at her , "Oh well seeya later." 

"Bye Annie!" exclaims Jessie with a laugh. Sometime later Jessie lays in bed with Tatsu by her side. He lays on his side with his back to her. "That was wonderful Tatsu!" she exclaims. Suddenly Tatsu turns around and morphs into old Ruru, "Wanna go again?" he asks her, except he still has Tatsu's voice. 

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!" yells Jessie.  In the real world, Jessie wakes up screaming and there's a cold sweat on her face. She takes a second to realize that she's still hanging onto Ruru and that crazy old man is still telling his damn stories. Jessie's blood boils as she remembers her wonderful dream ruined by Ruru. "STAY OUT OF MY DREAMS, OLD MAN!!!" Jessie yells at Ruru. 

From the stands Annie looks around with a puzzled face, "Huh what's she mean by that?"   Jessie lets go of Ruru and spins around rapidly, kicking him into the air. Jessie starts to fall but she claps her hand, *"CLONE!"* a clone appears in front of her and Jessie steps on the clone as if its a makeshift step and she leaps upwards. She makes another clone and another, stepping over each one drawing close to Ruru. Jessie feels extremely fatigued from spawning so many clones. As she reaches Ruru she makes one final clone, who launches her at the old butler like a missile. Jessie collides with the butler and punches him strait in his bug armored chest with all her might. *"MEGATON FIST!"* she yells. Ruru is blasted down below with tremendous force. 

Jessie smiles as Ruru falls downwards but then her eyes flutter and she feels her vision go in and out. She tries to make one last clone to launch her to the stands but nothing happens when she tries. All of her stamina has been spent. Jessie blacks out and she hurtles right behind Ruru to the water below. Hitting with a splash.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 20, 2009)

The roof of the building erupted and a Demon arose above it, debris fell down and below stood Tsurugi gasping for air holding his stomach

"Damn kid...Not again..." His wound from before in the Seaking by Sakura's last rampage opened again.

Professor Q held his hood tight

"Azul Bastidor..." Two wings of blue energy spread out of Tsurugi his back

"I'll take you out of the sky, kid."
He lifted off holding his blade in his right hand, quickly after him followed a flock of swallows

He went for a dead on stab but Sakura blocked it with his wings

But when he flapped them open Tsurugi was gone, from behind he slashed the back of the demon.

Tsurugi grinned.

In a second tentacles spurted out of the back and stabbed Tsurugi through his chest, just like last time.

"D-Damn it..."  

The flock of birds started to surround the demon, Tsurugi snapped his fingers and they blew up, making the demon lose his grip on Tsurugi, Tsurugi quickly spun around and created a small whirlwind, then he smashed his blade down and hit the demon down to the ground.

Tsurugi held his left arm forward and held it with his right one, aiming it down below
"Sol Rayo!!!"  A beam shot out, the impact made smoke blow up.

Quickly he noticed he missed, behind him the demon breath in his neck

"...Y-You..."

The demon made a cross slash making Tsurugi's blood splash out and yell in great pain.
Sakura didn't wait a single second a immediatly followed up with a a palm strike holding his two claws together shooting Tsurugi off through town blowing through a building.


The demon roared with great might, it rung all across town.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 20, 2009)

As Drake was waiting for a reply, the Demon burst through the roof. Ratsel flinched at the sound. "What the...?" They scanned around but Zengar found it first. "Over there!" he pointed. "What is that?" Drake had already closed the Den Den and took out his spear. He rushed towards it closely followed by his subordinates.

As they reached the scene, a man was blasted through a house. They were  at his side in an instant. "Ratsel, evacuate this civilian." Ratsel paused. "Sure about that, Boss? I'm sure this guy is wanted." Drake however, would not suffer any backtalk from his subordinate right now. "Dammit Ratsel, just do it. We'll get to him later." Ratsel saluted, grabbed his body and ran away to safety.

Drake and Zengar stood infront of the monster. "Any ideas?" Zengar shrugged. "Oh c'mon, you're the Sword That Cleaves Evil for god's sake."
Zengar looked at it more intently. "It must be a fruit effect. Let's try to knock it out." Drake grinned. "Formation C-5?" Zengar nodded.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 20, 2009)

*"Please hold Captain Garrick,"* the communications officer of G9 says. 

"HEY! DON'T YOU DARE PUT ME ON HOL...." bellows Garrick but he is interrupted. 

*CLICK!*

Garrick grinds his teeth in anger, becoming red faced and a vein throbs on his forehead. He stares at a young Marine in the corner who looks absolutely terrified as if he's standing next to an active volcano. 

"SUCH INSOLENCE!!!" he shouts at the young Marine. Garrick is not used to being ignored like this. None of his own officers would dare put him on hold....not if they didn't want to eat from a straw for the rest of their days. He looks at the young Marine, "Remind to get this arrogant pricks name and have him written up for charges of insubordination and disrespect towards a superior officer," he tells him.  

The voice comes back on, _*"Captain Garrick?"*_

"YEAH WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR PROBLEM PUTTING ME ON HOLD LIKE THAT YOU INSIGNIFICANT TWAT!"

An audible sigh can be heard from the other end, *"The Commodore will speak to you now, please hold." *

"Did you just sigh at me?!?! I want your name, rank, and serial number, you....." bellows Garrick. 

Just then another voice comes on the line,

_*"This is Commodore Julius Drake, Commander of Mobile Fortress G9. How may I help you Captain Zane Garrick, hero of the marines, protege of Admiral Akainu, and leader of the elite Taskforce Absolute Justice?"*_

Garrick eyes widen with slight surprise at the tone and its obvious sarcasm seems to go over his head. _NOW THAT'S MORE LIKE IT!!_ he thinks, _SHOW ME SOME GODDAMN RESPECT BEFITTING A TRUE CHAMPION OF JUSTICE! _

Garrick starts to calm down but suddenly laughter filters through the line. The Captain can feel his blood boil, his veins sear with anger. He looks at the Marine in the corner and motions him to come closer. The marine nods and walks towards him. *BABOOOM!* Garrick grabs his throat in a blur and chokeslams the poor Marine through the floor. _That's what I'm going to do to the bastard who laughed at me _he thinks. 

Garrick turns towards the den den mushi, "COMMODORE JUST WHAT THE HELL GIVES YOU AND YOUR OVERSIZED PLAYTOY FORTRESS THE RIGHT TO MUSCLE IN ON MY OPERATION?!?" 

"I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'VE BEEN DOING OVER THERE IN SHABONDY...PERHAPS GETTING A NICE TAN AND A VACATION BUT I'VE BEEN OUT HERE ON THE FRONTLINES FUCKING UP PIRATES LEFT AND RIGHT!! JUST WHAT IS YOUR AGENDA HERE?!"

"OH YEAH AND WHOEVER THE FUNNY GUY IS WHO LAUGHED YOU WON'T BE LAUGHING WHEN I BUST MY FOOT UP YOUR ASS!!!!" Garrick feels like he can literally explode, he hasn't felt this angry in a long time. _WHY IS HE A COMMODORE AND NOT MEEEE?!?!?_ he yells in his mind.

Garrick suddenly hears a lot of noise coming over from the other end, "OI! DRAKE WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON OVER THERE?!?!?"


----------



## Zetta (Mar 20, 2009)

The demon thankfully hadn't noticed them. It was busy tearing up the city. As they watched, it ripped through a house with ease. The towering behemoth would not stop until it would reach the Town Center and there Zetta would be waiting and he didn't know it was his former crewmate.

Drake and Zengar weren't planning on letting him get far. They stood on a roof, waiting. A moment later, their blond-haired compatriot joined them. "Mission complete, I took him to a safe place." He regarded the destruction. "What's the plan?"

Drake was taking of his coat. He wanted to make himself lighter. He dropped it on the roof where it immediately broke through it, the third, second and first floor before it ended on the basement. "Fuck. Anyway, C-5. Non-lethal. Our order are to capture pirates here." They nodded and they went into formation.

Zengar and Ratsel stood back to back as Drake attached a belt between them. Ratsel gave his speed-enhancing coat to Drake. Ratsel and Zengar then stood on Drake's spear. "You sure this wil work, Boss?" Drake nodded. "It should." Ratsel sweatdropped. "That's not enough reassuraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaance!"
Drake had already started running.

The cape made Drake go way faster than normal, even with this load. He jumped from building to building as he got closer. The monster had noticed them however and had turned around. As they reached it, it slammed it's fists down on their heads but Drake jumped in the air before it reached.

At the apex of his jump, he swung his spear and launched them even higher. Ratsel was not done. He pointed his rifles to the ground and yelled. "Shockwave bullet." He shot two bullets which hit eachother close to them, propelling them higher. He did this several so they would reach higher.

Meanwhile, on the ground, Drake was keeping the monster busy by dodging its fists but in the end, even he would get tired. "C'mon! Faster!" Soon, they had reached an altitude where the beast was a tiny speck. At the climax Ratsel pointed the rifles upward and shot, propelling them downward. As he did, Zengar took out his sword.

"My name is Zengar!"  He pressed the button and the zankantou appeared. The added weight increased their speed and they were getting closer by the second. "Zengar Zonvolt."

He took a stance fitting for an overhead slash. "I am the Sword That Cleaves  Evil!" As they got within striking distance, he turned the sword so he would hit him with the blunt side. Like a giant fryingpan. They got within striking distance and before the monster could react, Zengar swung down hard.

*"CHESTOOOOOOOOO"*

The sword made a huge DOINK sound as it hit the demon's skull. Zengar and Ratsel landed next to it as it fell to the ground behind them. They took a cool pose. "There is nothing my Colossal Blade cannot cleave."

Drake chuckled at their antics. Ratsel's flair for attention had rubbed off on Zengar over the years. He re-opened his Den Den. "I'm sorry Captain Garrick. We had a small situation here." He said as he jumped down into the basement of that one house to get his coat. He put it on and he felt like a Commodore once more. "What seems to be the trouble?"

His compatriots had caught up to him. Ratsel barely contained his laughter as he realized what he was doing. Zengar just continued posing. Drake heard a snapping sound and nothing more. He shrugged. "Guess he left..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 20, 2009)

*With Garrick....*
The Marine doctor rushes into the communications room to tend to the poor officer that Garrick had just choke slammed. Captain Garrick stands there with the den den mushi in his hands waiting for a response but all he hears is a crashing noise and then some static. No one bothers to respond. 

"FUCK IT TO HELL!! BY AKAINU'S HOOD, WHY IS THIS FUCKER INGORING ME?????!!!!"  Garrick bellows. He looks down at the doctor. "Could you come here for a second, Doctor?" he asks. The Doc nods and walks towards him, *SNAP!* Garrick snaps the doctors neck like twig in between his meaty right hand. The medic crumples to the floor in a heap. 

Garrick stomps away, "THAT'S IT, I'M GOING TO INANA ISLAND MYSELF!!!" he yells, "GET MY FUCKING BOAT READY!!" 

_Ten minutes later..._
Garrick stands at the bow of his personal craft dressed in civilian garb. The boat is headed for Inana Island. "I WILL BE RESPECTED!!!" he bellows.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

_Du Mortis Airship_

The battle was over. All that remained to be done was to see who survived. 

Rek let out a sigh. He was not sure if Ruru would achieve victory, but nevertheless it was a good battle.

Oressa couldn't help but smile. "By the way, who proxied the mallet-wielder?" She asked her other cousins.

Sogar jumped from his bean bag chair and waved his hand. "Me!" The boy yelled eagerly.

"I see then." Oressa hoped that Sogar's proxy won. She wanted to insure that her 3 most dangerous rivals in the conquista, Rek, Bahuk and Doremi, would lose and earn the mistrust of the family early on. She had various reasons as to why she considered them to be the most dangerous; Bahuk for his legions and ruthlessness; Doremi, for her connections leading up to royalty all over the world and her horrific creations ; and Rek, for his ability to manipulate situations to his advantage and his technology. 

She found it typical of Rek to want to win the first skirmish; he was never that motivated to do anything outside of finding rare relics and having tea. Winning round 1 meant that he gained first blood. To the family, this gave you substantial prestige, even if you lost at the Conquista. You could gain even more prestige by fighting longer in the Conquista, but this was too much work for Rek. First blood gave him insant prestige, enough to keep his father from cutting him off even if he loses the Conquista. 

She looked towards the direction of Rek and his crew's table; The white-haired girl and the cloaked girl were leaning over the window, hoping to see Ruru rise out and claim victory; Jun sipped tea along with Rek; The masked man simply sat there in silence.

"What do you intend now, Rek?" Jun asked. 

"My contingency plan should come into play in a few minutes. They should be done with the modifications."

_Windy Dirge_

Inside the ship forge, one of Matyr's engineers was welding a metal symbol at a part of the ubershell. This part was built of a durable steel alloy. "There, done." The engineer said. Welded onto the shell was the symbol of the marines.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 20, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> Inana Island
> "Impressive!" Mathias said as he eagerly watched the dual between Jessie vs Ruru and Shin vs Jack. When Ruru began telling his old person story, Mathias may have been one of the only people still awake who listened to the story with much gusto. "What an exciting tale!" Mathias bowed in the stance in respect towards Ruru and his brave tale.
> 
> Mathias watched in horror as Annie shot the antenna and ended the legendary broadcast of Ruru. He clenched his fist as he glared over at Annie. "You dishonorable woman! How dare you interupt the broadcast of the legendary Ruru! You better hope fate doesn't pair us up to duel." Mathias said in a furious rage.



Annie looks over at the Pirate who eggs her on. She looks him up and down and gives him a look as if he's beneath her. _Pfft...he looks like the greenest of all the rookies here, he ain't even worth my time,_ she muses. 

"For your information I've heard that old goat's stories a hundred million times and they always end with either Sengoku and Kizaru in a whip cream bathtub or Vegapunk waking up with an Okama. BORING!!" she tells Mathias.

"But I tell you what we don't gotta wait for a match for me to kick your ass. We can dance anytime you want fella," and she taps the butt end of her gold revolvers. Annie turns her attention towards the conclusion of Jessie's match and waits anxiously for the judgement of the match. She also looks over at the results of Shin's match. 

For some reason she feels more nervous waiting for the results of their matches then waiting for her own match.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2009)

Kent rolled his eyes at Annie's comments. "Cocky bastard," he muttered under his breath, rolling his eyes. Kent hated cocky people. He wasn't cocky, he was actually _that_ good. (If Kent was as good as he thought he was, he'd solo the OPverse) The first two matches had been...interesting to say the least. Though he hoped the shipwright survived. She would make a good oppenent for the later rounds. The bug man was strong, and kent shivered at the thought of taking a full dose of old person stories. Though he still had his secret weapon...he grinned. Today was going to be _good_.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2009)

Annie looks up at the big screen anxiously, waiting for the match results. She also keeps her attention up towards Rek's airship, occasionally. No doubt he and his screwed up family will try to interfere. 

"Cocky bastard," mutters Kent. 

Annie's ears perk up at Kent's comment and she looks towards him. "You seem pretty confident, Rokushiki boy. So how's that Geppou coming along?" She remembers Kent from the day before when Tatsu kicked his ass and dropped him from the air like a rag doll.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 21, 2009)

Tatsu watched on the screen as his two crewmate's battle's finished. Out of all of his crewmates Jessie and Shin were two of the closest ones to him. Shin had always felt like a brother to him, and Annie as a sister. Marcks was more like that strange cousin but he still knew he was a good guy and Alph, though not very emotional, had always been a good friend. 

He wasn't a big fan of MJ, but had learned to tolerate her nicely, same went for OC though his habits of shooting things got on his nerves. He still couldn't stand Ray, and he didn't really know Anya too well, but she did make good food. 

The others were pretty obvious to Tatsu how they were related to him, but he was not sure how to place Jessie however. Spending most of your life in a cage does makes these things harder than usual. 

He ignored the argument with the cat that he had dropped from the sky earlier and Annie, knowing that she could handle herself. He just kept focusing on the matches, hoping for the safe return of both of his crewmates.

With James-

He has climbed to the top of the stadium and watches the screen from there, alone, "The Captain's fighting good, but he better beat that guy." He grips his sword's hilts, "Hey, he is a swordsmen, maybe I'll have a shot at him after he finishes him off." He lets his mind drift for a moment, "Nah, too easy."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"That... Final transformation was a bit... unexpected...." Geki comments. "Hmm." Yama rubbed his chin. "It was... kind of cool." He comments. Hada and Akuma stood jaws dropped. "HE TURNED INTO A GIANT TURTLE!?" they shout. "That's not fair! He's a paramecia! Not a damn Zoan user!" Hada shouts. "Actually, Its not that he turned into one-" Geki is cut off by akuma. "It's damn cheating thats what it is! Highway robbery! The hell does he think he is!?" Geki sighed. "Shut up." Bones comments. "You're voice is annoying." The nurse turned her attention to the little tree pirates, then focuses on Belle. "Besides, We have a reason we're here."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

Bolt looks up at the screen, sitting back and putting his feet up.
"He fought well."
"Of course he did.  He's our captain after all."
"It was expected."
He gets up and begins to walk off.
"Wait!  Don't you want to see who wins!?"
"I think I already know.  I'm gonna go and get something to eat."
Belle stands there, looking at Bolt as he walks away.
"He's such an arrogant idiot."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"Oh?" Akuma noticed bolt walking away from the group. "I've been curious about the guy who took on Garrick." He grinned. "Yes.. The little tree pirates are indeed interesting." Geki comments. "To appear then vanish and reappear as if nothing happened... to be in north blue one week, the grandline the next then somehow back in north blue..." He rubbed his chin. "something is... Ah.." He looked up, Akuma was gone. "He left..."

Bolt had walked into some resteraunt to get something to eat. "Hehehe..." Hebi peaked around the corner. "My awesomeness has rendered me undetectable to those of less awesome." He thinks to himself. "Now then..." He makes his way towards the resteraunt. "I think i'll have myself some fun.." He grins while walking through the door.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

-With Bolt-
*chomp chomp*
He hows down on a big piece of meat off of a bone.
"Now I gotta sit here and wait til my turn.  Lame."
The door opens and a man with long black hair and dark red robes with a snake design on it walks in.  What was most interesting, however, were his crimson eyes and his menacing grin.
_"Who the hell does this guy think he is?"_


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

SCRREEEEECH!!! Akuma pulls a chair out, THUD! and slams it next to the table where bolt is, taking a seat and looking right at him with a big grin. "The hell do you want?" Bolt asks. "What? guy can't walk into a restaurant and take a seat next to someone without wanting something?" He keeps his large grin. "No. No he can't." Bolt comments. "Now the hell do you want." He takes a bite from the meat again. 

"Nothing much." Something seems different about his words as he says that, bolt quickly jumps backwards as the table is sliced in half. "Oh?" Akuma stands, sword facing upward, Bolt's meal stuck on the end of it. "Seems you have some skill afterall. I had hoped you weren't all talk and show." He lowered his blade and took a bite from the meat. "You owe me some food." Bolt draws his sai.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

-With Bolt and Akuma-
Bolt draws his sai and Akuma stares him down, grinning.
"Hmmmm, seems you've got some fight in you.  You'll be fun."
"I'll tell you this much.  You won't be thinking its such fun when my foot is up your ass."
Akuma begins to chuckle as it soon turns into loud laughter.  "You _are_ fun!  I couldn't have dreamed of a better way for this to have turned out!"
"Just who are you?"  He stares at him, tightening his grip on his sai.
"Me?"  His grin grows even wider.  "You'll find out who _we_ are soon enough."
"So there are more of you?"
"Oops, looks like I've said too much."  He raises his blade and points it at Bolt again.  "I guess I'll have to make you forget that."
"I'd like to see you try."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"He..He..." Akuma chuckles and looks up at bolt. His crimson eyes give him a piercing stare. "You want to me try huh." He grins. "Wellp. Cap can't say i was the one who let it get out of hand now." He moves his right foot back and FWOOSH! lunges forward Bolt raises his sai to block, Akuma's footwork quickly changes and he turns a full 360 before his blade makes contact with bolt's sai, causing him to skid back into the wall.

"Oh? You kept your footing. Nice." He tilts his neck to the left till it pops. Then the right and back to normal. "Damn..." Bolt thinks to himself. "He's got some strength." Bolt smirks. "But like hell he can beat me." Bolt charges forward and begins to spin his sai. "Let's see how you handle this one." He begins to spin his sai faster. "Twilight Tulip!" SPLAT!! Blood flies everywhere. Bolt stands proud as his sai peirce Akuma's shoulders. "Heh, You-" WHAM! the handle of Akuma's blade makes contact with Bolt's temple sending him flying. "Don't assume that's enough." Akuma pulls the sai from his shoulders and throws them to bolt, impailing them in the floor next to him.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

Bolt gets up and looks down at his sai on the floor and then looks back up at Akuma.  
"You're all show, eh?"
Akuma begins chuckling to himself again.  "Well, that's big talk coming from a guy without his weapons."
"Oh, I don't need my sai to kick your ass."
"I'll be the judge about that."
He lunges forward again and thrusts his sword forward.  Bolt dodges to the side and jumps forward at him.  Akuma then horizontally slices at Bolt.  He bends back to evade a fatal blow, but gets a cut on his chest and flips backwards.  Bolt looks down and presses the palm of his hand against the wound as it bleeds.  
"Heh.  This is fun."
"It truly is!"
Akuma charges forward and diagonally slices at Bolt.  
"Wallflower Whip!"
He spins and kicks Akuma's blade into the ground with his footblade.
"What the-"
Bolt balances on the sword and runs up the dull side of the blade.  He jumps forward and knees Akuma in the cheek, sending him flying back and separating him from his sword.  Akuma gets back up and notices his lip is bleeding.  He wipes his lips with his hand and licks the blood off.
"Clever."
"I try."


----------



## koguryo (Mar 21, 2009)

-In the city of Inanna Island

Zetta's face came on the big-ass TV in the middle of the city, "I will now tell you the winners of the first two matches!  So listen closely shitheads!  The winner between Jessie and Ruru is *Jessie*!  This match was extremely amazing, I expect bright futures for both of these combatants, it would have also made for one hell of a final.  The winner between Shin and Jason Rodgers, is *Shin*!  Congratulations to the winners.  The cyborg raptors will now take the combatants to the infirmary for a lil' rest.  I will now announce the next matches.  First match is *William vs Bolt on Platform 4*.  The second match is *Dash vs Mathias on Platform 2.*  These are descriptions of Platforms 2 and 4.

Platform 2:  Every minute KY Jelly gets sprayed onto the Platform, enjoy the slipperyness.

Platform 4: This match allows outside interference from crewmates, and Crewmates ONLY!  The crewmates will not be allowed to take a step on the platform or else you and the rest of your crew will be disqualified.  If you are not a crewmember of the combatants, then stay the FUCK BACK!  If you interfere, I'll kick your ass off of the island regardless of status, gender, age, or any of that shit.

So I now allow the combatants to leave on my cyborg raptors.  The crewmembers involved in the Platform 4 match, can take the Cyborg Raptor Ninjas.  Remember matches are knock-out, give up, or to the death.  Let's get it on!  Also we shall be repairing Platform 1."

-In the Inanna Mountains

Paegun was bruised and beaten on the ground, "Come on boy, that all you got?  I'm going back to my crew, when we meet again in the New World, we'll have another fight."

Paegun's Dad walked away and Paegun got back up and walked side-by-side with him, "Shit."

The two were headed back to the city.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 21, 2009)

Sakura lay down on the ground, his demon body was gone, scales of it lay on the ground.

Dash quickly picked him up and transported him safetly.

"...You sure made a ruckus man..." He laid him in a infirmary next to Tsurugi.

Dash heared the announcers calling his name

"I guess I must go participate now...Hopefully it's my speed-rival! Yosh!!"

He ran off with dazzling speed while kissing all the ladies he passed, every girl in town blushed and started to throw their panties at him

Kamesama his ego was crushed
"Way back they used to do that for me...!!"

Professor Q whistled behind him
"No they didn't."

Kamesama fell withdrew in his shell.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"I will now tell you the winners of the first two matches!  So listen closely shitheads!  The winner between Jessie and Ruru is *Jessie*! This match was extremely amazing, I expect bright futures for both of these combatants, it would have also made for one hell of a final. The winner between Shin and Jason Rodgers, is *Shin*! Congratulations to the winners. The cyborg raptors will now take the combatants to the infirmary for a lil' rest. I will now announce the next matches. First match is *William vs Bolt on Platform 4*.  The second match is *Dash vs Mathias on Platform 2.*  These are descriptions of Platforms 2 and 4."

"Well well. Guess out match ended quicker then i had hoped." Akuma grabbed his blades and sheathed them. "It gave me a good idea of your strength." He began to walk out the door. "Heheh, afraid huh!" Bolt puffed out his chest. "Nah, You're not even worth using my techniques on." Akuma chuckled, turning the corner. "BASTARD!" bolt rushed out but, Akuma was gone. "The hell..." He blinked. "OI!!! GET TO THE PLATFORM!!!" someone shouts at him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 21, 2009)

James smashes his fist into the top of the stadium causing some of it to crack and fall on the spectator's below him, "WHAT!"  He leaps to his feet, "NO WAY THE CAPTAIN LOST! THAT WEAKLING COULD NEVER BEAT HIM!" He stomps his foot and continues to yell so loud that the whole area could most likely hear him.

He hears Bolt's name come up for the next match, "You better win, where ever you are! I'd hate to have to beat everyone in this tournement by myself!"

With Tatsu-

He gives a large smile after hearing the news, "Alright! They both won!" He turns to Annie who is sitting near by, "It's great that they both made it, now we just need everyone else to be as lucky." He whipes his browl, happy that he won't have any more worries for a while seeing how none of his crewmates are fighting next.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 21, 2009)

They were watching the matches. "As I expected....this tournament rocks!" Eddy thinks.

A stranger approaches Eddy and Mathias and speaks to them. Mathias responds and welcomes the newcomer.

"I am Eddy the captain of the Angel Pirates!" Eddy says without looking at him at all.

But then Eddy hears the man talking about joining a crew. Without moving his head and looking in front he smirks "Join me...."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

James smashes his fist into the top of the stadium causing some of it to crack and fall on the spectator's below him, "WHAT!"  He leaps to his feet, "NO WAY THE CAPTAIN LOST! THAT WEAKLING COULD NEVER BEAT HIM!" He stomps his foot and continues to yell so loud that the whole area could most likely hear him.He hears Bolt's name come up for the next match, "You better win, where ever you are! I'd hate to have to beat everyone in this tournement by myself!"

"Ah, don't worry so much. I just hit the ground before him." Jason rubbed the back of his head. "HOW DID YOU GET UP HERE!?" His crew shouts. "Speed mask." Jason comments. "Ah.. Well don't be feelin too bad you-" Jason cuts him off. "I could have done better. But i held back too long and lost my advantage." He sighs. "I should have used Genbu right away." Jason nods. "But, No worries." He sits down next to Eve. "I think i'll make my way to Bolt's platform in a little bit..." He holds up a few masks. "Outside help IS allowed after all..."

Watching the little tree pirates, the poison blade pirates make sure they don't make a move. Akuma soon arrives, slightly bleeding. "Welcome back." Geki speaks. "How was he?" Akuma smirked. "Pretty good. But i didn't use any techniques." Geki nodded. "Perhaps, They aren't as strong as we've been led to believe." Hada was shaking, His body ready to explode. "GUAH!!! I WANNA FIGHT HIM!!!" He shouts. He now has a blade in both hands, one in his mouth and one between his toes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2009)

In the high podium, Goro grabs his den den mushi speaker and begins to shout out the new contestants. "AND WHAT EXCITING MATCHES THOSE WERE! LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, PLEASE GIVE OUR WINNERS A ROUND OF WELL DESERVED APPLAUSE!" Wild cheering and laughter from the crowd, especially the unnamed crew. "AND OF COURSE, DON'T FORGET THE LOSERS. BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME GUYS. BUT NOW, ON TO BUISNESS. IF YOU'D PLEASE TURN YOUR ATTENTION TO PLATFORM 4!!!! IN ONE CORNER, AN EXPERAINCED VETERAN OF NORTH BLUE, A DEFENDING CHAMPION OF THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES AND A SKILLFUL KILLER!!! HE MAY FIGHT LIKE A GIRL, BUT DON'T LET THAT FOOL YOU, HE'S A DEADLY KILLING MACHINE!! PUT YOUR HANDS TOGETHER FOR....BOOOOOOOOOOOLT!"

"IN THE OPPOSING CORNER, A RELATIVELY UNKNOWN SWORDSMAN COMING FROM THE SOUTH BLUE, A VICOUS CUT THROAT WITH A LUST THE KILL, A HIGHLY ESTEEMED MEMBER OF THE ROOKIE BLADE PIRATES LED BY NONE OTHER THAN....KENT? WHAT THE HELL? ARE YOU GUYS RETARDED? YOU ACTUALLY LET HIM BE CAPTAIN....ANYWAY HE'S A VICOUS KILLER WHO WILL STOP AT NOTHING TO WIN! WELCOME....WIIIIIIIIILIAM! SPARKY! WHAT ARE THE ODDS HERE?" A small, geeky looking man next to Goro spoke into the speaker. 

"5 to 1 odds on Bolt winning this."

"AND THERE YOU HAVE IT!!! NOW PLEASE FOCUS YOUSELF ON PLATFORM 2!!!! HERE WE HAVE 2 PROMISING ROOKIES LOOKING FOR FAME, FORTUNE, AND POWER ON THE HIGH SEAS! THE FIRST, SOMEONE SO FAST HE'S PROBABLY ALREADY WON, WELCOME....DAAAAAASH! AND THE OTHER, A ROOKIE TOURNAMENT VETERAN OF PRODIGOUS SKILL, FIRST MATE OF THE ANGEL PIRATES, LET OUT YOUR APPLAUSE FOR....MATHIAS!!!!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 21, 2009)

Dash stood waiting at the platform 2. He was wondering who this Mathias was, was he that first person that came out of nowhere on Ring Long Ring island? 
He hoped for it. If not the person he would be facing would be obliberated by his speedblitz kick style.

He smirked and made blow kisses toward the camera.

From the audience Kamesama clenched his fist "Damn that kid, stealing my ladies!"
Professor Q tipped his hat "It seems you are the only one of the crew currently on his feet Mr.Dash, keep the pride up."


Dash started to warm up by jumping from his left to his right foot while waving his hands through his hair followed up by kicking rapidly in the air.

"I'm taking you down!" He yells while putting his thumb down.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 21, 2009)

Inana Island
Mathias was about to give his rebuttal to the rude gunslinger Annie, but he held his tongue as the winners from the previous matches were announced and  the combatants for the next round were called. And to his surprise, his name was called. A broad grin came across Mathias's face after his name was called. He stood up and nodded towards Eddy. "I will not disappoint captain." Mathias said as he started to stretch. Mathias then started to rotate his arms in a weird motion, apparently gathering wind. He then thrust both his hands at the ground, a burst of wind launching him into the air. Mathias somersaulted towards Platform 2 and landed gracefully with a respectful bow towards his opponent.

"Let us duel and may the best fighter win. Prepare yourself for you are merely a bump in the road in my path to the world's greatest martial artist." Mathias said as he took a crane stance for battle.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 21, 2009)

Dash looked with his mouth open

"Eh...What's that for some kind of lame stance?" He said while pointing

"Heh..Trying to win in the lame-poses department right?! Hahaha!!" He started laughing outragesly and held his stomach.

Quickly the laugh disappeared and his face turned serious.

"I'll have to break through you to meet my rival...I'l definintly won't lose!"

In a flash he floated behind Mathias and went for a flying spin kick.
Mathias quickly hold his arm to block it and blew Dash backwards with his wind attribute, Dash somersaulted backwards and landed.

"...It felt like some sort of gust appeared around you at the moment you blocked..."

"Heh...I'll just pierce that wind of yours!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2009)

Jessie lays on a cot that the tournament guards had carried her to. She slowly awakens and opens her eyes. The first thing she sees is a face hovering closely. *BABAM!* She reflexively throws a punch at the face, blasting it away. 

"HEY WHAT'S THE BIG IDEA!?!?" yells Marcks in a nasally voice. He sits on the floor clutching his nose. Jessie's vision finally focuses and she recognizes her crewmate. "I'm sorry Marcks I thought that you were that old butler!" she exclaims while getting off the cot. Then she stops and looks around suddenly, "Huh where am I, did I win?!" 

Marcks nods his head, "Uh huh, Shin won as well, but the real question is how the hell could you mistake me for a million year old Pirate?" 

Jessie becomes so happy that she doesn't even hear Marcks question, "I WON?!?" she yells in disbelief. She runs towards Marcks and grabs him in a bear hug and spins him around and then tosses him back to the floor in a heap. 

"Wait why stop!" he exclaims with disappointment in his voice. "I'm gonna go find the others!" Jessie announces cheerfully and zips towards the stands. 

Marcks rubs his busted nose, "You're welcome!" he grumbles. 

Meanwhile Clemens approaches the still fuming James and takes a seat behind him. "So Mister Danzifer can I have a quote on how it feels to have the strongest member of your crew out of the competition? Do you think the other stronger members of the Little Tree's such as Christopher Bolt, Rex Hender, Eve Fazo, Belle Canto, and ummmm...oh yes Kusari Kama, can shoulder the added pressure?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2009)

Ruru was resting inside a portable tent Matyr had set up. The old butler heard through some guards that he had lost. The old man was still asleep, tired out from the battle

"Can't belief the old man lost." Matyr thought to himself as he repaired his Romanov outside the tent.


_Du Mortis Airship_

Sogar was jumping for joy. He had won his first victory in the conquista. 

Oressa was far less emotional. She predicted she would win, since she always wins. 

Doremi was irate. She picked her proxies based on the strength of their abilites, and was confident someone with superior abilities like Jason would win against an inferior swordsman.

Rek sighed in disappointment. While having Ruru lose meant that he could work better to further Rek's plans, he had hoped that the man who helped raise him would prevail.

"Oh, that was delightful!" Rek's mother exclaimed. "The next battles should prove interesting. Whose proxies are up next?"

The airship hovered over platform 2, the next battle.

"Lady Ivalla, your proxy is up next." Shwarz whispered to her ear.

"Um...okay..." She replied, nervously watching the fight begin.

Bahuk yawned. His proxy will be going up against Ivalla's, and he was sure whoever Ivalla picked would lose. Ivalla was always viewed to be the weakest of the cousins Du Mortis, so everyone was expecting her to lose. For the pink-haired noble to even be in the Conquista was a surprise for the family.

"We should check on Ruru. Matyr should've got to him by now" Rek tells his crew. The others nod, agreeing that seeing to the old butler's welfare was more important than the matches ahead.

"Going to see your butler? very well, Rek. board the landing box, and be off." Rek's mother told him.

"I'm coming too!" Sogar yelled. "I want to congratulate my proxy on winning!" The hyperactive boy added, running around Rek's mother. 

"Someone's been having too much sugar." Rek mused, looking at his little cousin.

Rek's crew and Sogar entered a cabin at the very back of the airship. There were straps on the wall, which Rek and Sogar put on. Cass, Jun, Elza and Uno put them on as well, though they have no idea what they were for.

After everyone had entered and put the straps on, a servant pulled down a lever next to the cabin, causing a steel door to close on them. Another lever was pulled, and this caused the cabin to fall off the airship and crash outside the platform.

Everyone exited the cabin slowly. The drop gave everyone a migraine, except for Cass, Elza and Sogar.

"Let's go again!" The sniper said, unaffected by the drop.

_Ruru's tent_
The monarch crew quickly spotted Matyr's Romanov. There was a tent set up next to the machine, one in which Ruru lied asleep.

"How is he?" Rek asked Matyr.

"Still asleep. Are you still going to continue with the shelling?" Matyr asked, reminding Rek of his contingency plan.

The young noble smiled to his friend "There'll be no need for that anymore. I have other plans that needs setting up. "

"Fine." Matyr said apathetically. "Anyway, I'll keep an eye on the old man while I fix my Romanov. Not like my match is up next."

"Indeed."

"By the way, I've already sent some people to look for those stuff you wanted. Also already sent a servant to bribe the construction company that makes the platforms."

"Excellent." Rek grinned. Everything was going according to plan.

Rek and the others left Matyr to keep watch on Ruru. As they walked away, Elza couldn't help but wonder why only 3 members of the crew were participating.

"Rekkie-poo, can I ask you something?" Uno and Jun cringed. It wasn't because of the annoying, nasally way Elza spoke, but the fact that she spoke to Rek in an endearing way. How anyone could speak to a pompous ass like Rek in such a manner without having an ulterior motive was beyond them.

" Of course, my dear Elza.What is it?"

"How come you didn't include me and Cass in the tournament?"

Rek smiled. "For the same reasons Sogar and my other cousins didn't include their comrades."

"Because they registered late?" Sogar innocently asked.

"It is unwise to field all your armies into one battle. Not only will it be difficult to coordinate them, but the sheer number of your forces will make it easy for the enemy to slip spies into your ranks without notice."

The young noble nodded to Jun's explanation. "To make it short, I don't want the others to know the full extent of your abilities yet. They've all seen what Jun, Ruru and Matyr can do, so there's no danger in having them join the tourney. You 3, on the other hand, are wild cards. " 

Eventually Rek and his group see Jessie in the distance. Sogar rushes up to her, and jumps onto her back. The shipwright looks at the little noble, confused.

"Here, have some candy. Keep up the good work!" Sogar reaches for his pockets and takes out a lollipop. He hands the shipwright some candy, and runs back to Rek.

"She was nice, cousin." Sogar tells him.

"What will our current actions be now, Rek?" Jun asks.

"We're having lunch, my dear Jun. After that I have some business to do. " The Monarch crew and Sogar head for a ritzy restaurant downtown. 

Meanwhile, a figure in a dark green cloak trails behind the Monarch Crew. "Yes...they'll do nicely..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 21, 2009)

"But, No worries." He sits down next to Eve. "I think i'll make my way to Bolt's platform in a little bit..." He holds up a few masks. "Outside help IS allowed after all..."

"How did you all get up here!" He crosses his arms and legs and falls to a seat, "Well I'm not helping him, as much as he'll need it." He pulls out one of his swords, "Then again, I have been working on those ranged attacks..."

While James was in though Clemens makes another appearance behind him, "So Mister Danzifer can I have a quote on how it feels to have the strongest member of your crew out of the competition? Do you think the other stronger members of the Little Tree's such as Christopher Bolt, Rex Hender, Eve Fazo, Belle Canto, and ummmm...oh yes Kusari Kama, can shoulder the added pressure?" 

"It's actually Christopher "Bolt" Fly, and who're you with that familiar color about your words?" Belle asks the woman, "Oi! It's that bitch again!" He stands up and points at Clemens, "I'll let you know that the strongest member has yet to compete! Just wait till' my match, and pray that it's not against you!"


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

-With Bolt-

He walks back into the restaurant and grabs his sai from the floor.  The wound on his chest was slightly swollen, but more or less stopped bleed.  A waitress walks by and looks at the cut on his chest.
"Bandage."
"P-Pardon me?"
"I need a damn bandage, my match is coming up."
"B-B-But-"
"You guys have to have bandages, what if a chef cut himself."
"R-Right away sir!"
She runs off and moments later, comes out with gauze and a bandage roll.  Bolt takes off his shirt and immediately administers himself.  He tosses the empty cardboard tube onto the ground and puts on his shirt again.
"Thanks."  He winks at the waitress.  "Be sure to cheer me on."
He opens the door and walks out, hands in his pockets.  The waitress stared for a moment in disbelief and then uttered, "Disgusting..."

-Back with Bolt-

*ACHOO*  He rubs his nose and thinks to himself for a moment.  _"Hmmmm, Platform 4, eh?  And who the hell is this William character?  But most importantly, who the hell was that guy in the restaurant?...."_ 
As he walked, people around him would recognize him and whisper amongst themselves, "That's Bolt Fly," "He's a big name now, isn't he?", "I heard he was a hero amongst heroes."
His nostrils flared as he listened to those around him.  _"It's good to know that I'm appreciated now."_
But they continued whispering amongst themselves, saying things like, "I heard he's a pervert, "His bad luck with the ladies is known worldwide," "Looks a bit like a douche to me."
He hunches over slightly and pouts.  "_These people have no taste..._"

He arrives at Platform 4.  Its relatively big and open.  Perfect for outside influence.  The crowd around the Platform was in the hundreds.  They all made space for Bolt as he walked towards the platform, many trying to give him a pat on the back and wish him luck and a lot of jeering as well.  He looked up and flipped onto the platform, landing on a knee.  The crowd roared as Bolt stood up and raised his hands toward them.
"Don't worry everyone!  I'll make quick work of this 'William' guy!"
He then looks at the carmera and winks at it.
"This one is for the ladies."

-With the Little Tree Pirates-
Belles eyebrow twitches and she facepalms.  
"What.  An.  Idiot."


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 21, 2009)

William headed up onto platform 4.  He stared at his opponent.  A tall pirate with dark blue hair.  He pulled out his saber.  This guy didn't look tough, but William had overheard what the geeky man had said in the microphone.  "5 to 1 one odds..." William tightened his grip.  He wasn't going to let this pirate stop him from finding something to do with his life.  

*With Angelina...* 

Angelina held her breath as she watched William walk on to the platform.  The pirate looked scary.  She heard what the geeky man said into the microphone, and her stomach began to flutter.  She hoped William would be okay.  "Go William!" she shouted to quiet her fears, waving her plunger in the air.  

*With V...* 

'Martin Keamy' leaned forward.  This William reminded him of someone.  He just couldn't place it... 

*Platform 4...* 

William readied his saber.  He put his other hand on his saber.  Although William had more experience in the past few weeks than he had before the marines had came, he was still not nearly as proficient as he would like to be.  He could hear Angelina shouting his name, cheering for him.  William felt more at ease hearing her voice.  He charged at Bolt, his mouth open in a silent scream as he swung his saber at the pirate's neck.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 21, 2009)

-Bolt vs. William-

A man with wavy black hair and dark brown eyes with an unshaven face made his way onto the platform.  Bolt stared him down, observing his opponent. 
"So, I take it your William, eh?"
He simply stared back, gripping his saber.
"What, not going introduce yourself?"
But before he knew it, William charged at Bolt, his mouth open in a silent scream as he swung his saber at the pirate's neck.
!?
He bends backwards and barely dodges the blade, feeling the wind sliced just above his neck.  He plants his hands on the ground adn presses his knee into William's gut and does a backflip and sends William into the air.  Bolt then turns around and sees him land as if nothing even happened.  His cold gaze fixated on him.
"Looks like I shouldn't take you too lightly."
He draws his sai out and spin them for a moment before they stop.  He grips them tightly and the two stare each other down.  A cloud of dusts passes through between them and the crowd is silent.
"SOMEBODY DO SOMETHING ALREADY!"
Bolt turns to the spectator.  "IT'S CALLED DRAMATIC EFFECT, ASSHOLE!"
And when he turned back to William, he was already charging at him and takes another swing at Bolt.  This times their weapons clash and sparks fly as they are now face to face.  Bolt grins to himself and chuckles a bit.
"You know what, I think I'll be nice to you and not totally embarrass you in front of all your friends.  How does that sound?"
William simply stared back silently.
"Awwww, whats the matter?  Cat got you tongue?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2009)

With Shin

After a Cyborg Raptor had carried him to a medical station, and he had been patched up Shin headed back to the stadium.Like usual he was bandaged and heavily tranqed after a serious battle.He wondered why it was that all manly battles ended up with both of the combatants bloody and bruised......Or did that only happen with his battles?

He eventually learned that he had been declared the victor, and though he was ofcourse glad to be still in the tournament it felt like a disgrace that it had been such a close fight, his opponent had been strong with weird abilities but still.....This was the first match, the next opponent would probably be far more powerful then Jason.

He would make sure to not play around like he had done against Jason, no more holding.He would go all out from the start, if needed even activate a mode.

Eventually Shin made it back to his crewmates."Your champion has returned people."He said upon sitting down."I've officially bagged myself a captain and probably lost Annie some money since she has a habit of betting against."He shot her a dirty look, still not on good terms with her since getting back from his trip.

M.J. though was enthusiastic and after a celebratory dance she commented on the fight."I knew you would win Shin, I''m not a betting woman though......But that Little Tree guy was pretty strong, I thought those guys had retired though."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2009)

Annie sticks her tongue out at Shin and takes out a huge wad of cash from her hello kitty purse, "No fool, I bet on you this time and boy did I rake it in. You were a serious underdog,"  she flashes him the Beri and waves it back and forth in front of his face. The gunslinger takes out 20 Beri and hands them to Shin. 

"Here's your cut. Buy yourself some cigarettes or whatever," she tells him. The gunslinger is actually very relieved that Shin had won and had been on the edge of her seat the entire time but she'll never tell Shin that. 

Closeby in the stands Belle asks Clemens a question, "It's actually Christopher "Bolt" Fly, and who're you with that familiar color about your words?"

Clemens laughs at the question, "Yes it is a popular color for females isn't it? But unlike most of you sows. I actually make it look good," and she waves back her flowing red hair. 

She looks Belle up and down, "Hmmm....maybe you should pick lime green next time, it fits your pallid skin tone."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2009)

"Well ain't that wonderful, Annie actually having some confidence in the man of her dreams."Shin half joked before rejecting her money."Oh please, do I look like I need your change."He said before liting up a celebratory cigar, something he reserved for special occassions."Ah Nihon's finest."After he managed to tear his attention away from the cigar he turned back to Annie, ready to continue the bickering.....Why?....Well he wasn't sure but he felt like it was 1-0, or random number+1 for Annie and Random number-1 for him, after that Tatsu when he got back.

"What're you doing over here anyways?"He asked her."I half expected you to be sitting next to Rek by now, after all there is where the money is."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2009)

Dante leaped out onto the stage where Shin had fought. 

*"OI! Shin, you bastard! that was a piss ass easy fight!"* Dante exclaimed, crossing his fire and wind swords and making a vortex that spiralled into the air. *"How the crap did you get beatenm up so badly?! You like getting your ass kicked. AH! I see! You're an M, which means Annie must be an S!"*

The crowd were enjoying the spectacle.

*"I'll be waiting for you, you bastard. Our rematch. I'm totally not cool with a draw. This time one of us is staying down!"* Dante shouted *"and it sure as hell ain't gonna be me!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2009)

"Well ain't that wonderful, Annie actually having some confidence in the man of her dreams."Shin replies in a joking manner. 

Annie chuckles at the notion of there being a man of her dreams. She had met lots of guys and if they all had one thing in common its that they all inevitably let her down or disappointed her sooner or later. In her opinion there's no such thing as a dream man, just slightly tolerable men. _Show me a dream man and I'll show you too good to be true_ she thinks. 

She shrugs, "It's not you I have confidence in, I just know a money opportunity when I see it." Annie puts the money back into her hello kitty purse. Shin lights up a cigar, trying to act cool and Annie rolls her eyes. So typical she thinks. 

"What're you doing over here anyways?"He asked her."I half expected you to be sitting next to Rek by now, after all there is where the money is." [/QUOTE]

Annie looks at Shin with a half hurt expression, "Ah Rek has money sure but if it was just the money I wanted then I'd have married him a long time ago," she replies, "I'm not just a soulless money grubber you know. My nakama are important to me to as well....and so is protecting my investments,"  she flashes another wad of cash, "I made this from Jessie's fight," and she giggles with delight. 

Finally Annie nudges him in the shoulder, "Also jealousy isn't becoming of you," she says with a laugh.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 21, 2009)

William could hear some sniggers coming from the crowd.  It suddenly dawned on him why.  He angrily gritted his teeth, his face an angry glare.  After several seconds of angry staring, William slammed his fist into what would be Bolt's gut, but Bolt had already moved out of the way.  William spun around and barely managed to get up his saber in time as one of Bolt's sai flashed down.  

William angrily pushed it away and began attacking in a frenzy.  He repeatedly slammed his saber in Bolt's direction, still angrily glaring at the pirate and wishing dozens of curses upon the man's ancestors and descendants.  Every time he moved his saber, one of Bolt's sai met it.  Finally, Bolt moved out of the pattern and slammed his foot into William's stomach.    

William was sent skidding backwards, the wind knocked out of him.  He was gripping the handle of his saber extremely tightly.  Still glaring, William resumed the attack.  He was still ignorant to the fact that Bolt thought he had a tongue.  William charged forward, aggressively swinging his blade at Bolt.  As the blades clashed, William swung his fist at Bolt's stomach, but Bolt's fist flew at William's jaw at the same time.  

Both fists struck their targets.  Bolt was pushed backwards by William's punch, and William's jaw was smashed into by Bolt's jab.  The force of the fist knocked open William's mouth, fully revealing the fact that there was no tongue there.  William took a few steps back and spat out some blood before continuing the assault.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2009)

Shin got up, placed an hand above his eyes and squinted, he listened what Dante had to say.Frowning every now and then.Eventually drawing a blade and pointing it at Dante."Who the fuck are you?"This was no act, this was a direct result of the brain damage he received at the conclusion of that battle and as a result the memory of Dante and calling Annie Hime-Sama had been wiped from his memory...Or better said, they were never stored.

"What's an M and an S?"He asked Annie, thinking that she might know the answer.If he had known what Dante had been implying he would've been far less calm, now he just sheathed his sword again.Thinking this was some random weak weirdo."Is he like a ex boyfriend of your's, he looks like the kind of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you would do turn tricks for.....Or turn tricks with....Or is it tricking with?"He finally threw one more shot in."Sorry but my prostitution's slang isn't that developed, I'm not sure what you people call it these days."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2009)

Kent watched the fight between Bolt and William calmly. "he's too slow," he said after a few minutes of observing. If he doesn't go rage mode soon, this won't even be a contest." He shook his head. "Bolt has more practical experiance fighting." He looked at Jorma, who was also watching the match, and nodded. "Go." Jorma grinned. 

"I love this platform," he said happily, pulling a plain pellet out of his pouch. He nocked it on his Kabuto and let fly, and the pellet struck Bolt in the gut. The unexpected blow made him double over, and he turned to Jorma, eyes flashing with rage. Jorma shot another pellet at him. "Completely leagal," he said, grinning. "Go get him William."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2009)

"I have no idea what an M or an S are, but knowing that fool its probably something to do with fecal matter," Annie points at Dante, "That's the assclown who busted you up back at Aadvent, don't you remember he knocked you straight silly through a wall and you started calling me Hime, jime sama or some crazy thing like that." 


She casts a stare towards Dante and chuckles, "What happened to those losers who you were traveling around with? I bet that chick who you did back on Aadvent must've gotten wise and left your ass in the lurch....well god bless her!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2009)

"HEY BOLT!" Jason shouts, Tossing a cheetah and bare mask at him. "KICK HIS ASS!!!" Jason orders, a very direct order. "Hm. You would go so far as to give out-""DOOOO ITT!!!" Jason shouts. "Ah... He interrupted me..." Geki blinked. but you can't really tell thanks to his hat. "Ah? what do you want?" Jason turns around and looks at the man.

"I am Geki, Captain of the poison blade pirates. It's a pleasure to meet you Mr. Rodgers." He holds out his hand. "hmm..." Jason rubs his chin. "I don't wanna shake your hand." He comments. "Ah, I understand... Some people might think i would try to poison them." Jason shook his head. "No, it's just you have blood on your hand and i don't want to get it on me." Geki blinks. "...oh..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2009)

"Whoa!" Jorma shouted. "It's the mask dude who got his ass kicked!" He tried to shoot the masks out of mid air, but Bolt was too quick, snagging them before the pellets reached them. 

Kent meanwhile, was watching the fight between the unnamed assholes and the new guy. He grinned. Maybe they would kill each other and save him the trouble...and now they were throwing sexual insults around. It took all Kent's self control not to burst out laughing right then, but somehow he did it. This fight would be better if he didn't interfere.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2009)

"I have no idea what an M or an S are, but knowing that fool its probably something to do with fecal matter,"

The dumbstruck on Shin's face and the fact that he was about to ask her something made Annie sigh, she knew Shin too well."Fecal matter means poop."Shin made his Oh I see face. Annie points at Dante, "That's the assclown who busted you up back at Aadvent, don't you remember he knocked you straight silly through a wall and you started calling me Hime, jime sama or some crazy thing like that." 

"I don't remember any of that, were you drunk or something?"Shin frowned, not only did he remember nothing but didn't find it believable that the guy 'knocked him silly' as Annie put it."And now I know it isn't true."He repeated what she said" Hime-Sama?"He snorted loudly."Why the hell would I call you a princess?, you were probably dreaming about me or something, that makes more sense and I have to say that I don't feel comfortable that you're lusting after me that much."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2009)

Jessie runs towards her crewmates. "Hey guys can you believe it, I won!" she is about to runs towards Tatsu and thank him for bolstering her confidence but then she notices the white haired fellow arguing with Shin and Annie. Jessie raises her eyebrow curiously and points at Dante, "Wait I know you...." and then it hits her. 

"Eeeeew! Yeah now I remember you! You were that insane guy on Aadvent with the bowel problems yeah and that crazy woman also who was in your crew who tried to rape me," 

Annie looks up at Jessie, "Huh?!" Jessie sometimes says the most out of the blue things Annie thinks.

Actually it had been Jessie who had been stark raving drunk and had invaded the other woman's bed but Jessie seems to have forgotten this, just like Shin forgot. Jessie looks around warily for the crazy woman, "She better not be following me!" Jessie declares angrily.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> "I have no idea what an M or an S are, but knowing that fool its probably something to do with fecal matter,"
> 
> The dumbstruck on Shin's face and the fact that he was about to ask her something made Annie sigh, she knew Shin too well."Fecal matter means poop."Shin made his Oh I see face. Annie points at Dante, "That's the assclown who busted you up back at Aadvent, don't you remember he knocked you straight silly through a wall and you started calling me Hime, jime sama or some crazy thing like that."
> 
> "I don't remember any of that, were you drunk or something?"Shin frowned, not only did he remember nothing but didn't find it believable that the guy 'knocked him silly' as Annie put it."And now I know it isn't true."He repeated what she said" Hime-Sama?"He snorted loudly."Why the hell would I call you a princess?, you were probably dreaming about me or something, that makes more sense and I have to say that I don't feel comfortable that you're lusting after me that much."



"I'm telling you the truth and I wasn't drunk, you were the one acting all drunk tryin' to hump me like a crazy person so I knocked you out," Annie states emphatically, "You and this fella over here, mister S and M," she points at Dante, "Went at it and then he used a dial weapon to knock your ass straight into a house! I laughed my ass off."

"Be careful Shin he might just do it to you again," she warns him, "But don't worry I'll protect you from scary old Dante if you need it," she says with a devious chuckle and she mimes shooting at Dante's head with her right index finger.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 22, 2009)

-Bolt vs. William-

After their punches made contact with one another, Bolt noticed something shorty afterward.  The guy has no tongue!  Bolt turned back towards he crew whilst pointing at William.
"Uh... This guy has no tongue!"
"So?..."
"I DIDN'T KNOW!  I ONLY JUST MET THE GUY!  Now I feel like an asshole..."
*POW POW*
A number of pellets hit Bolt in the gut and he glares down into the crowd.
"What the hell, man!?"
"Completely leagal," he said, grinning.
He jumps back and avoids a few more shots, but the damage was already dealt.  He presses his palm against his chest and looks down.  The wound he received whilst fighting that samurai had re-opened.
_"This isn't good,"_ he thought to himself.  
"HEY BOLT!" Jason shouts, Tossing a cheetah and bear mask at him. "KICK HIS ASS!!!" Jason orders, a very direct order.
Again, the man who had shot Bolt earlier tried to shoot the masks as well, but Bolt dove forward, and grabbed them, protecting them from damage.

He lifts the cheetah mask up and looks deeply into it and then turns to William.  "You know with this, I could leave you eating my dust."
Belle smiles to herself.  _"Now's my chance."_  She looks over at the other crew, Jorma in particular, and smiles.  "Completely legal," and releases an arrow.  "Angel's Blight."

The arrow with the bomb tip headed straight for an unaware William.  Bolt saw it coming and leaped forward at him.
*BOOM*
A black cloud engulfed the platform and the two combatants were hidden.  There were murmurs among the crowd as to whether or not anyone could survive such a blow and started jeering at Belle.
"Don't worry!  Don't worry, there wasn't enough gunpowder in there to kill the guy.  Sheesh."  Even with her explanation, various food items were being thrown at her.  "Dammit..." she grumbled to herself.

A gust of wind blew in and the smoke began to clear.  The crowd wanted to see whether or not William had survived the attack.  Everyone was quite shocked to find Bolt and William standing there, blades clashing one another.
"What?  I missed?"
Bolt turned to Belle.  "Who asked for you help?"
"Outside interference is allowed?"
"So?"  William kicks Bolt in the gut again and the two jump back and create a distance between each other.  Bolt grabs the Bear Mask from his hip and tosses it back to Jason.  
"I'd return the Cheetah Mask as well, but Belle blew it up."
*"WHAT!?"* the crowed exclaimed.  
"So Will, lets continue.  I don't care whether your friends help you or not."  He grins.  "But I'm more than enough for your ass kicking." 
He winces in pain for a moment and grabs his chest.  Bolt then looks down at his crew.  "SO STAY OUT OF IT!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2009)

Jorma pulls back his Kabuto again and fires another round of pellets. Bolt spots them coming at him in the corner of his eye but is stuck in a deadlock with William.

Suddenly Clemens is on the ground, "That asshole pushed me!" He looks back to James who has leaped into the air and cut down the pellets causing them to explode right in his face.

James falls back to the ground, slightly bloodied from the explosion, "HEY! What did I just say!" James whipes some blood off of his forehead, "You wanted us to stay out of your fight, these damn rocks he's shooting are blocking me view! I wana' see you get your ass kicked by this toungeless guy without any distractions!"

He looks up at Jorma and points his blade at him, "Your not going to cause any more distractions now are you. If you do we'll be having a third fight here!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2009)

_*Inana Island...*_
A pair of large black boots stomps aboard the docks of Inana Island from a small boat, Garrick scans the harbor. He immediately recognizes several of the Pirate ships and he grits his teeth in visible anger at this den of thieves and vipers that he has landed himself in, the very thought makes him feel corrupted. "I hate Pirates," he mutters. Garrick is dressed in civilian clothes, a long black coat over gray slacks and a black t-shirt. He turns around towards the pilot of his boat, "You stay here and wait for me!"  he orders and the Pilot nods dutifully. 

Garrick strides away and activates the baby den den mushi on his wrist. Meanwhile over at the stadium, Clemens has just gotten back to her feet. She glares up at that bastard monkey, "WHY YOU!!" *BERU! BERU! BERU! * The den den mushi in Clemens pocket rings. Dammit that's probably him she thinks and she runs off. 

_*Over a year ago in the West Blue....*_
Annie wakes up in a prison cell with a splitting headache and blurred vision. A wave of nausea and vertigo hits her suddenly and she closes her eyes until the wave of dizziness passes. Annie slowly gets up from her bunk and stares at her fellow inmates. Two hardcase looking fellows sit at a table eating breakfast and drinking coffee. The sweet smell of coffee wafts under Annie's nose and almost revitalizes her. She looks at the pot of coffee wistfully. 

"What, you want some?" one of the prisoners asks her. Annie nods wordlessly. The prisoner chuckles and pours her a cup. It takes a couple of seconds for Annie to stand and steady herself without tipping over and she makes her way to the table, reaching for the cup of coffee. Suddenly the prisoner grabs the cup and pours it over the cracked cement floor. "Ooops, all gone!" he says with a laugh and his comrade laughs along with him.  

Annie frowns and just looks at the spilt coffee for several seconds, "That wasn't nice," she mutters in a dry and cracked voice. 

"Hello hardened criminals over here!" the prisoner tells her obviously, "You're lucky the deputy watched over us the whole night, or else you would've woken up in quite a different state, if you catch my drift." 

"Yeah with me ontop of her!" laughs the other prisoner. Annie stares at the pot of coffee on the table and grabs it. She takes a long whiff of the sweet coffee and sighs. The Prisoner narrows his eyes at her, "Hey that's mine!" *SPLASH!* She tosses the steaming brew at the prisoners face, the one who threw her cup of coffee to the ground. The prisoner screams in fury as he feels his skin burn. He gets up and charges at Annie, "YOU BI....." *WHAM!* Annie smacks him in the face with the metal pot, shattering it to pieces and knocking the prisoner off his feet and into dreamland. 

Annie points the broken pot handle in her hand towards the other prisoner who looks at her slack jawed, "You want some?" she asks him casually. He slowly shakes his head. Annie shrugs, "More for me then..." and she sits down to eat some breakfast.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 22, 2009)

Paegun's Dad escorted Paegun back to the 'Nonki' where no one else was.  Apparently the rest of the Marines dressed up as Pirates so they won't be attacked.

Paegun lied down on the deck of the ship and motioned his Dad to leave, "Go and guard those prizes again, old man."

Paegun's Dad lowered his head slightly, "Get stronger boy."

Paegun's Dad left Paegun pondering on the deck, _"Why are you here now?  All this time without contacting me, and you come to a stupid ass Pirate Tourney?  All the way from the New World, no less.  We-"_

"Beru!  Beru!  Beru!"

Paegun got up, walked into the office, and picked up the Den Den Mushi, "Hello?"

"Is this Captain of the Lazy Hunter?"

"No, I'm a subordinate, Joseph is somewhere on the island.  Why?"

"This is Marine HQ, we have a mission for your crew."

"What is the mission?"

"You are currently at Inanna Island, correct?"

"Yes.  Watching the Pirate Tournament.  We were invited as special guests.  That reminds me, I wanna go watch some matches."

"Listen closely and tell the rest of your crew this.  Your mission on this island is to capture as many Pirates as you can.  Your main targets are as follows: 
Jason Rodgers,
Shin Yagami,
Gun Genius Annie,
Steve 'Tatsu' Brimtale,
Zorokiller.

Don't forget to also capture their crews.  There is already a Marine group dispatched there, gather the rest of your crew, and your commanding Officer.  Brief Joseph Rodgers on the mission, after briefing him, rendezvous with Commodore Derrick.  That is all.  Good luck Mr. Collaart."

The signal from the Mushi went away, "Shit."

Paegun picked up some Bounty Posters and looked at them, "Aish, well duty calls."

Paegun walked out the door and Hana had her arms crossed staring at the beaten Paegun, "You heard right?"

Hana nodded, "Let's go get everyone."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 22, 2009)

Dash vs Mathias
Mathias was completely taken aback by Dash's superior speed. He wasn't expecting to fight someone who was so quick. Mathias was able to block Dash's kick thanks to his near instant reflexes. He used a small gust of wind to slightly knock Dash away from him and create some space. Mathias also retreated a bit and took the crane stance once again. He narrowed his eyes as he watched Dash, making sure he didn't move in the split second that he blinked. "You are quite fast." Mathias said in a bit of admiration. "Though, my wind fighting style and reflexes should be more than enough to cope with it."

Mathias started spinning on one of his left foot. As he was spinning, wind gathered around him propelling his rotation even faster. Soon, Mathias took on the appearance of a small tornado (Think tasmanian devil when he's spinning).
"Great twister of Zephyrus!" Mathias said within the human twister as he maneuvered towards Dash.

Dash answered accordingly by attempting to speed kick the mini tornado with his blitz style. The kicks proved to be unsuccessful as they harmlessly bounced of the twister. Dash then jumped up and prepared to kick the twister from above. Mathias, (who can't see while he's in the twister) threw a strong, gusted open palm strike towards the sky. Dash's kick and the palm of wind met at the same time. The result was Dash being launched into the sky. Mathias had unknowingly just given Dash a free air ride. It was as if Dash had stepped on a super spring.

Mathias stopped spinning and frantically searched around for Dash. He turned towards the sky and grinned. "I've found you." Mathias said as he gathered wind in his hand and hit the ground, propelling him into the sky as well. Mathias raised his fist in the air and started spinning again as he approached Dash. "Notus's gust uppercut!" He said as his gusted punch landed under Dash's chin, knocking him higher into the sky and extracting some blood from him.. 

Then, in the blink of an eye, Dash was back in front of Mathias, aiming a kick at him that surely connected. Dash then started kicking at Mathias's torso as if his 2 legs were a drill. He was drilling Mathias down in their descent with his blitz kicks. Mathias was virtually helpless as he took the blitz and blood spilled out of his mouth. Midway towards the platform, Mathias was barely able to grab Dash's legs to stop him and he threw him off. Mathias veered towards Dash with a wind punch and Dash approached with a kick, both striking the other in the torso. 

They flew back and recovered as they were just about to land on the platform. Mathias rotated his arms in a crazed manner creating a gentle air current to secure a safe landing. Dash seemed to use some technique with his legs to perfrom a perfect landing. Both landed simultaneously, eyeing each other. The crowd went wild!


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 22, 2009)

William lifted his saber and pointed the curved tip directly at Bolt's chest.  He then pulled his elbow back and lifted his other hand.  He ran straight at Bolt and thrust the saber right at Bolt's heart.  Even though Bolt had lost some breath from the pellets, he still successfully moved out of the way in time.  As William turned to attack once more, his vision was covered with blood.  The explosion from Belle's arrow had opened a large gash in his forehead.  

William quickly attempted to clear away the blood with his hands, but the cut wouldn't stop bleeding and Bolt moved in to attack.  William raised his saber to block Bolt's attacks, but he could barely see anything.  William started to panic.  He knew it was only a matter of time before Bolt broke though his defense.  

After several more seconds of fighting, one of Bolt's sai slammed into the side of William's saber, sending it flying out of his hand and skidding across the platform.  William was about to head towards it when he was knocked down by Bolt.  William looked up through a bloody vision as Bolt moved in for the killing blow.  He knew there was no way he could win unless he had one of his visions.  

Angelina gasped as William was knocked down to the ground.  She quickly reached into her bag of plumbing equipment, hoping she could find something that could aid him.  She pulled out a wrench and whipped it at Bolt.  "Take that you blue haired freak!" she shouted at him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Jorma pulls back his Kabuto again and fires another round of pellets. Bolt spots them coming at him in the corner of his eye but is stuck in a deadlock with William.
> 
> Suddenly Clemens is on the ground, "That asshole pushed me!" He looks back to James who has leaped into the air and cut down the pellets causing them to explode right in his face.
> 
> ...




"SCREW YOU!" Kent bellows, shifting into his hybrid point. He grabs James by the neck and throws him as far away as he can. "Kick that freak's ass William!" He shouts, preparing himself for an onslaught of attacks from the Little Tree Pirates. Jorma lauches another pellet, this one striking Bolt right after Angelina's wrench. He flinches, but didn't seem too bothered by the attacks.

"Get up William!" Jorma shouted, now protecting himself from the attacks of protesting fans.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Dash Vs. Mathias

Dash grinned

"This is quite interesting...How about I'll make a storm?"

Mathias used the Great twister of Zephyrus once again.
Dash grinned, he had thought of a counter for this now

As Mathias was surrounded by a small tornado, Dash started to run around on high speed in the opposite connection, the wind current that Dash created nullified Mathias' current.

*"Blitz Drill!!"* He kicked on one place rapidly again in Mathias his stomach, ending it with a powerfull kick throwing Mathias backward

*"Blitz Beat!!"* The purpose of the attack was a combination of high and low kicks attacking from various directions, but as Dash went for the initial start of the technique a oily substance made him lose his footing and he smacked face-down on the ground.

"...O-Oil...?! What the hell..." using his arms he tried to get up while his legs kept of sweeping away, finally he stood up greatly inbalanced waving his arms around to stand up straight.

("Damnit...I can't use my techniques if I can't even get proper stance.") He looked around looking for a solution, everytime from down on the ground oil sprayed out slowly, Dash his legs were completely soaked in it.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 22, 2009)

Dash vs Mathias
Mathias was overwhelmed by the speed of Dash's kicks as he was thrown backwards. Mathias assumed his crane stance, preparing for Dash's second attack, but Dash lost his balance and fell to the ground due to the oil that now decorated the platform. The oil slowly surrounded the entire platform causing terrible fighting conditions for both fighters. Like his opponent, Mathias also started to slip as he fell backwards landing on his back. He slowly struggled to stand back on his feet. Mathias stood there for a moment as he searched for a solution, thinking back to what he was taught during his "Palm of wind" martial arts training. A grin appeared on Mathias's face. "You are fast indeed, but on a field like this, only a truly graceful fighter can succeed."

Mathias arched his back and began skating on the oil. He swung his arms, gathering an air current so he can control his direction and speed. In this situation, Mathias's legs were blind. The oil became his road as the wind was his humble guide. Mathias glided gracefully over the oily field and straight towards Dash who still struggled to his feet. 

Mathias picked up speed as he closed in on Dash. He started to skate around him in a way that resembled a dance and he delivered a series of punches to every angle of Dash's body. "Dancing lotus of the wind!" Mathias said as he executed the dancing attack. He brought the attack to an end by blasting Dash in his back with a punch sending him to the ground. 

Mathias skated away and executed a perfect u-turn and came back to Dash at an even greater speed. Though, this time, Dash, while still on the ground, moved his leg at an incredible speed and kicked Mathias, causing him to trip. Mathias fell face first onto the field. While Mathias tried to get up, Dash brought his leg down onto Mathias back with the hill of his foot, almost breaking his back while he was on the ground. Mathias slowly slid back and away from Dash as he got back on his feet. "Those kicks of his are overwhelming to say in the least."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2009)

James shifts into Orangutan Point and grabs onto a pole with his large arms after being thrown by Kent. He swings around and then heads right back for Kent, "Orangutan Dive!" He shouts crashing into Kent, his large arms outstretched. 

He then transforms into Gorilla Point and picks him up by the throat, "I don't care what you throw at him, but you better not touch me punk!" He slams him down into the ground of the stadium and then lifts him back up, "You new guys should watch who you mess with!" He throws Kent down the hole that he had created with his face previously. 

With Ray-

After Dash made his leave from the group of ladies Ray walked by where his trail was, "Shit, I was supposed to get to that stadium a while ago wasn't I..." He takes off his mask and looks around, "Where was it again?" Suddenly all of the woman that had been wrapped around Dashes finger had turned their attention to Ray.

"He-he's" "GORGEOUS!" They all swarm right at him and he is tackled to the ground, "Get-Get off me!" He shouts but the woman ignore him. He attempts to escape but notices that he can't move, "What the?"

The woman have wrapped his arms and legs in panties, "What the hell is this!" They all got an evil look on their faces, "There's no escaping now!" They lift him up and run off with him to some unknown location.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 22, 2009)

Tsurugi grinned

"I would like to comment on your skill as well...But that wouldn't be good for my reputation."

He took on a firm stance and took something from his pocket.

"Falling face-flat was a shame enough...But now it's time to strike back..."

He held his hands close to his feet

*"Ignite...Brand Modus!"* (Fire mode)

He set his pants on fire, using a match, the oil was high-flamable and let his whole lower leg covered in flames.

"Hell fire..." He smashed his leg into the oily field and the whole platform was covered in intense flames.

He rushed through the flames with his right leg on fire.

*"Inferno chaos!!"* he quickly did a flurry of kicks hitting Mathias on every spot finally ending with a kick to the jaw kicking him up, quickly jumping up and with a somersault kicking him down in the sea of flames.

"Heh...Down with you..."

Then the flames started to climb and rose towards the upper region, Shin quickly pulled out his legs and and escaped out of the sea of flames on the border of the platform.

His undies were black with yellows stripes on the side.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 22, 2009)

Mathias vs Dash
As Dash pulled out a match, Mathias gasped and had a look of shock on his face. "He wouldn't..." Mathias said to himself as Dash did indeed, light his pants on fire. He put his leg down and proceeded to ignite the entire platform. Mathias stumbled backwards to get out of the flames but Dash was already pursuing him as he hit Mathias with a slew of flaming kicks and launching him into the sky. Dash jumped up and launched Mathias back to the ground, towards the sea of flames. 

Mathias was helpless as he fell down towards the inferno. His face was bloodied and his body bruised with burn marks."There's nothing left I can do. I met my end as soon as I began my journey." Mathias said in disappointment. Mathias thought back to his childhood when he was training by his lonesome. 

_~Some of Mathias's past~_
"Get up Mathias. GET UP NOW!" A man with purple hair bellowed at Mathias. "At this rate you'll never amount to a decent fighter. You'll never make it in the outside world. For Oda's sake GET UP!" The man bellowed.

A younger Mathias struggled to his feet with bruises all over. He gave the woman a look of rage. "I will amount to something. I will make it in this world. I will be the world's GREATEST MARTIAL ARTIST"  Mathias declared as a severe gust of wind came around his body and he struck the man with an open palm in the chest. 

_~Back to the Match~_
Mathias smiled as he continued his decent. "That's right, I'll be the world's greatest martial artist. Losing here isn't an option nor a choice." Mathias said as a matter of fact. Mathias started to somersault in midair, gathering wind in the process. As he approached the platform, he held out his hands which were full of wind, and slammed his hand on the platform as if he hit a drum. A burst of wind scattered the flames across the platform, providing a safe landing for Mathias. Though, the flames were fueled by the burst of wind and started to rage even more ferocious than before. 

Mathias stood on one leg and using his hands, he formed the yin-yang symbol. Mathias then rotated his arms in a crazed manner and once again launched himself into the air by hitting the ground with the wind. The flames followed him of course. Once in the sky, Mathias held his hands out as if he was an eagle and he started to spin at an extreme speed. Wind gathered around his lower body and he flew downward towards the platform. The entire lower half of his body looked like a flaming twister as he spiraled towards the platform with open arms. 

Mathias neared Dash and because of the flames he had nowhere to run. Mathias held both his arms straight forwards, pointing his fist downward and still spinning. He started punching with great velocity. "Revenge of Eurus!" Mathias said as he brought down his fist on Dash. His spiraling fist connected and along with the flaming twister, it created a grand impact that resulted in an explosion of flames. 

The outcome of the battle was undetermined as the large inferno on Platform 2 obscured the view.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 22, 2009)

-Bolt vs. William-

The two combatants pant, obviously exhausted from their battle.  William stood there unarmed as Bolt began to walk over towards him slowly.  Each step was obviously a challenge for him now.  Due to the blood loss, his head was spinning.  He could numb and could barley feel anything.  He got closer and closer to William, dragging his feet as best he could.

He puts on a forced smile.  "Well, can't say this wasn't interesting, eh? 
  But now, I think its time we bring the battle to a clo-"
*CLANK* 
A wrench.  Right to the side of his head.  He begins rubbing his head and turns to the audience.  
"WHO THE HELL THROWS A WRENCH!?"
"Take that you blue haired freak!"
"OI!  Lady!  This hair happens to be my natural hair color.  So-"
*BANG*
Another pellet to his gut.  
"GODAMMIT KID!  Seriously.  Pellets!?  What are you, 5?  These don't even hurt anymore.  They're just so frickin' annoying!"
*"JUST GET BACK TO THE FIGHT!"* the crowd yell at him.
"Oh.  Right." He turns back to William, who seemed to have taken a sort of defensive pose.  "Time for this fight to come to an end."
He begins to run towards William and pulls his right arm back.  _"If I get a solid hit on him, its all over."_

"Here I go!  PIERCING PETAL!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2009)

"Hey!" Shouted Jorma, shoving his loaded Kabuto into Jame's face. "Keep your hands off my captain!" James responded by pointing his sword at Jorma, and their eyes locked.

"Kami-e is so fucking useful!" Kent shouted, getting up. He slammed his fist at James, but it was blocked by a guitar.

Nobody moved.

"What the hell?" Kaya shouted, dropping all her new clothes in the dirt. "I leave you guys alone for 10 MINUTES, and you get in a fight!" *Thwap! Thwap!* She slams Kent and Jorma in the back of the head and drags their limp bodies away. "honestly..."


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 22, 2009)

William quickly used the time Angelina and Jorma had bought him to activate his Devil Fruit. "Piercing Petal!" Bolt shouted and thrust his sai forward in a thrusting attack.  Thanks to his Devil Fruit, William had seen it coming.  He quickly rolled out of the way before the sai hit him.  The sai slammed straight through the base of the platform.  William wiped away the blood covering his eyes and knocked Bolt down while he attempted to tug his sai out.  

William stumbled towards his saber, brushing away the blood that was still gushing into his eyes.  He was starting to feel woozy from all of the lost blood.  He grabbed his saber and spun to face Bolt.  Bolt had already recovered.  The two charged at one another using the very last of their energy as blood poured out of the their wounds.  

William slashed his saber at Bolt's heart while bolt did the same to William with his sai.  As the two weapons were to strike the enemy's chest, Bolt flipped his sai around.  "Bluebell bang!"  Although William saw the attack coming with his Devil Fruit, he knew he couldn't strike Bolt's chest or defend himself in time.  The round end of Bolt's chest slammed into William's head.  

William's head was knocked back, and his vision became even hazier than before.  Through a blurry vision, he saw Bolt limp forward and attack.  Using the last of his strength, William stabbed at the center of Bolt's heart.  His saber moved in a blur to strike Bolt before Bolt struck him.  Through a tired vision, he watched as Bolt, also using the last of his energy, slide out of the way.     

Although Bolt had managed to avoid most of the attack, he hadn't avoided all of it.  William's saber successfully slammed through his shoulder.  Bolt's aim was thrown off and his sai slammed into William's thigh instead of his heart.  The two opponents sunk to their knees, to tired to remove their weapons.  William spat in Bolt's face.  He still didn't forget the insult from earlier.  William's eyes slowly closed and he slumped to the ground at the same time as Bolt.  The two lay unconscious on the platform, each with each others' blade in their body.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2009)

"Hey!" Shouted Jorma, shoving his loaded Kabuto into Jame's face. "Keep your hands off my captain!" James responded by pointing his sword at Jorma, and their eyes locked.

"Kami-e is so fucking useful!" Kent shouted, getting up. He slammed his fist at James, but it was blocked by a guitar.

Nobody moved.

"What the hell?" Kaya shouted, dropping all her new clothes in the dirt. "I leave you guys alone for 10 MINUTES, and you get in a fight!" *Thwap! Thwap!* She slams Kent and Jorma in the back of the head and drags their limp bodies away. "honestly..."

James turns to Rex who had blocked Kent's attack, "Hey! I didn't ask for any help! I could've taken that little punk's punch easy." Rex shrugged before putting his guitar away, "You seemed a bit out numbered mate."

"Haha! I've taken worse odds before and of course I came out on top like always!" Belle stands up and shouts down to James and Rex, "IDIOTS! Sit down and watch your crewmate's fight!"

James turns his attention to Bolt, he is heavily injured, blood dripping everywhere, "Wait, WHAT THE HELL! STOP BLEEDING RIGHT NOW! How dare you try to take my color..."

With Eric-

He slouches down in the stands, dressed in pirate-ish clothes. He's not slouching down in hopes that he won't be discovered as a marine but, "Why the hell do I have to dress a freakin' pirate..." 

He spots Paegun and Hana enter the stands, "Hey, where've you two been. I haven't seen the others either. Well the idiot was fighting his brother before, but that's it." The two marines sit next to Eric and explain the situation. 

For the first time on Inanna Island Eric gives a grin, "About time, we'll take out all the big Rookie names all at once." Hana looks at the bounty posters and spots Jason's, "I wonder how Joseph will feel about having to take in his brother. He also seems to have some strange relationship with some of the the crew as well." She flips to Bolt James and Belle's pages, "It does feel like I know them for some reason..."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2009)

*"Hah! You got me, you crazy bitch! Heather upped and left, right after that fight. She always did prefer money over men. Besides after what I saw on our boat I think she munches more carpet than a malfunctioning vacuum."* Dante said thinking back to when Nikki and Heather kissed in a drunken stupor and grinning.

*"Ah well, at least I got what I needed from her. Unlike you. Damn your giny must be aching for it. Well SuperDante at your service for all your needs. No strings attached, no questions asked, free of all known diseases and versed in every known position. You also get a breakfast, a drink and a special bag with toothbrush, deodrant and clean underwear!"* Dante joked but in a way which lead people to half believe what he was saying. *"And just to be absolutely clear - only women! Take note Shin the Shit Shover!"*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2009)

Annie started throwing in a cople of more shots, first aimed at Dante and then, like usual Virgin insults were aimed towards Shin."Am I the only one that doesn't get why that's supposed to be considered an insult?, what's so bad about people that were brought up in a culture that actually has principles and therefor we don't lie down on the first random noble's bed who's willing to pay for it."

He actually thought going that far was something that was supposed to be special, he may talk big and propose to do stuff like to Annie or another female that he finds attractive but it's exactly that.Just talk, actually going trough with it was something else. 


"What I do find insulting is to be called a poop packer."Very characteristically he messed it up, what was it about Shin and repeating stuff.It never was done in the right way with him/


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2009)

Annie rolls her eyes at Dante's display, typical immaturity and overcompensating for some need to be wanted and accepted,"Now I know why you're all alone, it's because you're a self centered prick, any sane person couldn't stand to be around you," she crosses her arms and sighs, "Why don't you take you act somewhere else, loser. In my experience its the one's who talk the loudest who end up dieing the quickest." 

She points over at Tatsu, Shin, and Jessie in a circling motion, "See this? You'll never have this. You'll always be a loser with no purpose, or nakama. So in other words go fuck yourself fella."  Annie actually pities Dante in a way. Dumped by his girl, crewless, and with no purpose or goal to boot. 

She pats Shin on the shoulder, "Sorry but I just had to bring your inflated head out of the stratosphere."  Annie gets up from her seat and waves a dismissive hand towards Dante, "Later loser, I'm gonna go for some target practice. I'll be picturing your pigs face on the bullseye as I shoot it to smithereens."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2009)

*"Ahaha. Ahahaha! I like you hon!" *Dante says clapping his hands and laughing hard enough for tears to come out. *"Well, why don't you come on down here and see which one of us dies the quickest? Don't talk the talk if you can't walk the walk."* Dante strutted around the fighting stage and listened to the rapturous applause that he heard only in his head. Then turned stylishly and pointed at her, *"Not that I would win against you. You would just croipple me with boredom from all your chat and overwhelm me with the bats that fly out of your...."*

As Dante spoke he saw a huge bat circle over the arena and swoop down onto the stage where Dante stood.

*"Holy crap, I had no idea it was wide enough to fit a bat that big in there."* He said looking at the Man-bat and then at Annie. *"That's a LOT of practice!"*

The bat changed into a silver haired man, who looked like an older version of Dante, but somehow more elegant and colder.

"I wouldn't have thought it would be so easy to find you. This is no way for a noble to act." the man said looking him dead in the eye.

*"And who might you be?"* Dante said, his swords already drawn.

"Hmph. No manners. You should give out your name before asking others. Still I shall humour you. World Noble, from Mariejois, I am Vergil. You may call me brother."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2009)

As Annie walks away she unholsters her gold revolver and turns it casually back towards Dante's face without even looking at him. *BANG!* She fires a shell at him that explodes into a green gel that dowses him in an expanding gelatinous material. People standing close dart out of the way. The gel will continue to expand until it hardens to the consistency of steel. The only way to remove it is with plain old water. 

Annie laughs, wondering how long it'll take him to figure that out, "Next time it'll be hydrochloric acid, it might just improve your looks actually," she calls out to him as she exits.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 22, 2009)

"Bitch..." Ace said as he floated with Tri on a five small chunks of wood tied together. "Ace shut up I saw it coming and so did you as soon as she looted my guns!" Tri said as he went quiet again. "Hell I am lucky she threw em over board and I grabbed em before they sunk to the bottom."  Tri sighed as he finished his sentence.

"If I ever see Heather again she is dead damn it! I swear!" Ace said with rage standing. "Don't stand damn it! You well sink this thing!" Tri shouted as hes lap started to get drenched with water. Ace sat back down and the waves where only back down to there legs. "We got to hit port soon I am hungry and thirsty." Tri was complaining now as if Ace got him worked up. "What we going to eat and drink we have no money! I can't make money without money too!" Ace said as he was about to stand up but remembered the small raft. Tri sighed hoping soon they would hit a town or port or island.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 22, 2009)

Anya sits quietly waiting for her match to begin, but her mind swifted to Shin. Should she tell Shin how she feels or just leave it alone, both choices seem to be bad, if she told him she likes him then it would cause some drama on the crew and if she didn't she would regret for the rest of her life. 

"Does anyone know when my match will start?


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2009)

Vergil looks at the green blob that is now his brother and smirks. He spins and looks at the shooter, unsheathing and sheathing at an incredible rate, sending three waves of slicing air towards Annie and whoever else was there.

Dante in the meantime went about trying to escape from the green goo. *"This...is this snot? Fucking gross! Well one gross thing cancels another!"* he said and proceeded to urinate into the goo. It soon freed his right hand, allowing him to get a bottle of water to dispel it.

*"Play time is over you whore! You just went and pissed me off!"* he said, ignoring his brother for now and feeling that familiar rage encompassing his body. Heather had left the amulet with him, which was absorbing the brunt of his chi, but it had increased considerably since the last outing. His rage was increasing as he continued to look at the two. He focussed the energy into his legs, ran and leaped an impossible distance, taking cover behind Vergil's slashes, with his own dual swords drawn


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2009)

Tatsu watches as the slices head right for Annie. He quickly steps in front of her, "Dragon Fire!" He says taking out the incoming attack with a blast of his own, "Seems our crew can't go five minutes without getting into a fight."

He raises his claws in a ready position and prepares for one of the brothers to strike, "Now, who the hell are you anyway?" He says questioning Vergil.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2009)

"Must I repeat myself?" Vergil said cricking his neck and donning a new coat which he carried in a case. "You must give your name before asking others. I personally care not for who you are, I only want that man in the red coat with the obnoxious attitude. Hand him over and I may consider having mercy on you."

Dante landed and looked at Tatsu, Shin and Annie. *"Hey guys!"* and grinned childishly, forgetting everything that had happened between them up to that point. *"We're pals right?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2009)

Dante landed and looked at Tatsu, Shin and Annie. *"Hey guys!"* and grinned childishly, forgetting everything that had happened between them up to that point. *"We're pals right?"*

Jessie looks at Dante, "What am I chopped liver? You're not my friend!!" she tells him.

Then she throws one of her giant shipwright mallets at Vergil's face, "Don't talk to Tatsu like that!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2009)

"Sorry, I wasn't really paying attention. Some fruity looking guy landing in is the least of the weird things that happens to us." He glares at Vergil, "I'm Tatsu Brimtale, Co-Captain of this Unnamed Crew. These are the other captains standing beside me. So you pretty much have three pirate captains on your hands, so I'd leave before you get yourself in more trouble." He says confidently.

Dante landed and looked at Tatsu, Shin and Annie. *"Hey guys!"* and grinned childishly, forgetting everything that had happened between them up to that point. *"We're pals right?"* Tatsu stares at Dante, "Yea, I barely remember you to be honest. So I'll just leave that up to these two." He says pointing at Annie and Shin.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2009)

Vergil looks at the giant mallet approaching him and sidesteps it, having it crash beside him. He did not even give Jessie a glance. 

"Very well, Tatsu. I am Vergil, A world Noble. I would refrain from directing anymore violence at me. It could prove...bad for your health. Now, hand him over. He is only the one that concerns me, not any of you." he beckons him with his hand. "This is your final warning. I will not hesitate to use force should you resist my request."

*"You don't remember me? I'm actually insul....wait actually I don't remember you either." *he said at Tatsu and then looking back at Vergil. 

*"Ah screw it! You want me, let's go!"* Dante said leaving the company of the crew. *"I'm going to kick that guys ass. I'm afraid I'll have to charge you for the event though. 1000beli per ticket."* His proposal was met with sullen faces.

*"Honest to God, folk have no sense of humour these days"* he muttered shrugging his shoulders and walking to the platform. 
*
"Right! you oddly handsome son of a .... Well I shouldn't say that cos we may share the same parents. Anyways, let's duel!"*

Vergil slowly drew out his broadsword, Oblivion. "Why not? I'd like to see if you are even worth recruiting."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2009)

Annie finds an out of the way spot outside of the arena to do some target practice. She climbs up to the rooftop of a building and sets up a small metal throwing device, that holds a number of thin ceramic discs. Annie takes her place at the edge of the rooftop and leans over, pointing her new and improved triple barreled rifle towards the sky. 

The throwing machine whips out a disc suddenly like a bullet. Annie lets the disc fly far out beyond the range of normal human vision. After the disc reaches about a half a mile, Annie takes aim and fires. Several seconds later the disc explodes. She repeats the process over and over again, increasing the distance and sending out multiple discs at once. Eventually it gets to the point where even her own Eagle like vision fails her and she switches to the sniper scope on her rifle. 

She sighs as she presses the trigger, its so easy to fight people like this she thinks. You don't even need to be up close, you just get them in your cross hairs and blow their brains out without them even knowing that you're there. She imagines her opponent's face on the disc every time it explodes. I wonder who'll it be? she muses.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 23, 2009)

Zetta's face appeared on the big-screen again, 

"Excellent matches once again.  I will now announce the winners.  In the match between Dash and Mathias, I have declared *Mathias* to be the winner.  In the match between Bolt and William, this one was tough, but this match goes to.......someone give me a drum roll."

A few Pirates in the crowd shouted, "Get on with it!"

A large vein grew on Zetta's head, "I can hear you, you bastards!  Get the fuck off my island!  Now!  Anyway, the winner between Bolt and William is *William*.  It was an incredibly tough decision, but it goes to him, excellent match though.  I will now announce the next two matches.  On *Platform 7* is *Tatsu vs. Traver D. Eddy.*  On *Platform 2* is *Matyr vs. Rex Hender.*  Rock on!  *Ahem* Okay get on your cyborg raptors and proceed to the Platforms."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2009)

From her rooftop perch, Annie's ears perk up as she hears Zetta's voice come up on loud speaker, *"On Platform 7 is Tatsu vs. Traver D. Eddy. On Platform 2 is Matyr vs. Rex Hender. Rock on!"* She smirks upon hearing Tatsu's name. "Good luck..." she mutters and she takes aim at the platform with her sniper rifles to get a birds eye view of the action. 

At the stands, Jessie grabs Tatsu's hand and smiles at him, "I know you really don't need it but good luck anyway. Whoever this Eddy guy is I'm sure you'll rip him apart. We'll all be rooting for you!"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 23, 2009)

Anya finds Annie on the rooftop doing some target practice, she sighs and comforts her. "Um Annie, there's something I need to tell you."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 23, 2009)

Dante looked at Vergil and they seemed to speak only with their eyes. They circled around each other like two lions, looking for an opening. Of course it was Dante who charged in. Vergil awaited as he faced both swords swinging down towards his head. He blocked with Yamato, his trusted Katana.

"Hmph, you really shouldn't use both both swords for a single attack, it leaves you..." Vergil started but then stopped. He quickly grabbed the other end of his Katana and held it, pushing the two swords away from him.

"Your strength....is incredible." Vergil said gritting his teeth. A battle of power he was not one he was going to win. Without warning Vergil lay flat on the ground, collapsing in an instant. The downward push Dante was applying suddenly was used against him as the momentum carried him forward and seemingly off balance.

Vergil flipped up, spun and aimed a katana slash to Dante's staggering back. Dante, somehow telegraphing this, put his body weight onto his hand and kicked the incoming katana upwards. 'Instinctive fighter I see.' Vergil thought as the sword went flying into the sky. He had deliberately let it go.

Dante smiled as he turned around. *"What else you got bro? This is just warm up right?"*

Vergil threw his sheath up into the air, the sword sliding into it and Vergil catching it as it landed

"A test. Tell me Dante, would you like to know what it is like to be a noble? I have an ambition, one which I believe you might enjoy. A one time offer. Join me Dante. Together, we can change the world."

*"Sure, I got nothing better to do. But no more tests OK? I hate those things! "* Dante said putting his swords away and gave him a cheesy thumbs up. Vergil was taken aback slightly. Such a change in a short space of time. 

"Very well, we shall part for Mariejolis, once my ships arrive. Until then, we shall watch these games." The two brothers went up and took a seat. 'how anti climatic' Vergil thought looking at Dante as he munched on a hotdog.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 23, 2009)

William spat in Bolt's face. He still didn't forget the insult from earlier. Bolt wipes the spit and laughs.
"Wow.  Didn't even know you'd be able to spit.  Maybe next time, we just talk it over like civilized gentlemen and- oh wait.  Nevermind."
William's eyes slowly closed and he slumped to the ground at the same time as Bolt. The two lay unconscious on the platform, each with each others' blade in their body.

-After being carried away by the Cyborg Raptors.....-

Bolt walks towards his crew scratching his chest.  "Man, this bandage is itchy-"
*BAM*
"You idiot!  Can't believe you lost!"
"I ordered you to win!"
"Why didn't you want us to help!"
Bolt jumps back.  "Whoa, calm down guys.  Its all in good fun.  A little tongue-in-cheek humor here and there.  Except for ..... you know...."
Belle facepalms.  "Wow.... I can't believe you said that..."
"But seriously!  How the hell does a guy without a tongue spit!?"
"Well, I guess you and I are out, eh?"
"True.  I'm pretty sure its rigged anyway.  He probably sucked a lot of cock for that win.  Working the shaft would've been tough though.... you know.... not having a tongue and all....."
"You are a horrible.  HORRIBLE man."
"Admittedly, I would've liked the dials or something, but looks like that isn't going to happen now, is it?"
"Don't forget the Great Red Monkey will bring back our honor!"
Bolt smiles stupidly.
"And Rex is up now."
He tries to suppress his laughter
"Hey, don't forget Eve and I are still in the competition!"
Bolt bursts into laughter, pointing.
"A woman!?  LOLOLOLOL-"
*WHAM*
Bolt's face is planted into the stone floor.  Eve's foot is placed on the back of his head.
"A pig like you had no chance in succeeding at anything."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2009)

bloosom.queen said:


> Anya finds Annie on the rooftop doing some target practice, she sighs and comforts her. "Um Annie, there's something I need to tell you."



Uh oh, thinks Annie, I don't like her tone of voice. It's got that ominous tone, like she's got something to confess. Annie removes her attention from her sniper rifle and turns towards Anya. 

"And what would that be?" she asks, waiting patiently for the answer. 

_Over a year ago in The West Blue..._
Annie stands in handcuffs and leg chain restraints in a courthouse. Two armed guards stand behind her with rifles at the ready. She has dark circles under her eyes and a pale and withdrawn face. The judge, a portly gray haired man in his late fifties with a long twirling mustache, casts her a baleful stare. 

"Are you sorry for the crimes that you've committed?" the Judge asks her. 

Annie merely looks down at the floor blankly and doesn't respond. The judge sighs, "Well then so be it," he stares towards a twelve citizens in the jury box, "Jury how do you find the accused?" 

A man stands up, "We find the accused guilty of on all counts your honor," he responds, and looks nervously towards Annie. The Judge nods grimly and turns towards Annie, "I hereby sentence you to death by hanging. May Oda have mercy on your soul."  

The two lawmen grab Annie roughly by the shoulders and escort her away. Annie looks up from the floor and starts laughing madly, "I'M ALREADY DEAD!!!!!" she hollers over and over again.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 23, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Uh oh, thinks Annie, I don't like her tone of voice. It's got that ominous tone, like she's got something to confess. Annie removes her attention from her sniper rifle and turns towards Anya.
> 
> "And what would that be?" she asks, waiting patiently for the answer.



This was it, this would decide the friendship between the two, hoply Annie would try and blow her head off.

"Annie, I.....Its....what Im trying to say is..._sighs_I just wanted to say good luck with your match thats all." Anya said with a smile. She couldn't bring herself to tell her the truth, it would hurt her to much.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 23, 2009)

The battle was concluded, Dash stood up his right leg was burned but the pain wasn't as great as a his ego being crushed, but he gathered up the guts and walked over to Mathias who lay unconscious.

He picked him up and carried him over his shoulder off the burned down platform.

"You sure gave a good fight, this makes me only want to try harder. Thank you..."
when he reached town he handed him over to his crewmates and walked away.

Grabbed a pair op pants from a drying line. and walked off making a gesture with his hand

He smirked, this battle made him have a new rival and friend, that's how it worked in Dash's eyes.



Somewhere else Zorokiller was battling Saek the illusionist ninja from Shinkigen Kishi

"Oi~Bastard! It's all your fault what happened to Sakura!!"
Saek chuckled "My fault? His grandfather made him the freak he is now, I only exploit that feature that thing has."

"That thing...?! Damn you...Don't talk that way about my nakama!" 

*"Hybrid Point!"* He became a half onigiri half man and rushed in towards Saek with his two katanas held tight.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2009)

Rex had made his way towards the platform. He had ignored his crews fighting amongst themselves, the LTP's were getting knocked out one by one, not very enjoyable for him. But it had told him something that he and Jason already knew. "We need to be stronger." Yeah, He and Jason knew that... They talked about it many a time... "I guess it be up to me to protect da crews good name." Rex nods.

The poison blade pirates let out a sigh. "I figured he would have won that one." Akuma comments. "Kind of pisses me off that guy was all show." He shakes his head. "This crew aint worth it cap." Deki just shook his head. "Don't be under that false assumption... this crew has far more to show then what they let on... The captain, if you hadn't noticed... Never even used his own sword techniques."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 23, 2009)

On the roof of the Town Center, Croix was bored. They had chained him up there to assist in keeping order. The handcuffs were strong. Not seastone but they were easily bulletproof. He couldn't use any kind of heavy ordinance without blowing his own limbs off... and that wasn't the point.

He was bored as hell. He had hoped Zetta would rescue him in time but he was still working on it. He had seen some interesting matches and even other skirmishes that he had never expected on this island. 

These were entertaining for a while, but it didn't last. He sighed. What's a man with infinite ammo on a roof to do. He scanned the town once more... nothing. Suddenly, something caught his eye. A girl was standing on another rooftop and doing some target practice. She wasn't that far from him, so he could see the discs her device was shooting.

As it launched a new metal disc, he quickdrawed and closed his eyes and guided the bullet. He could do this casually at short distance but the further it went, the more concentration it required. He heard the shot from the girl and saw her bullet from the perspective of his bullet. He guided it towards her bullet, knocked it away and proceeded to shatter plate. "I've still got it." he laughed.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 23, 2009)

Eddy smiles as he notices Mathias' win. "Good job dude...." he whispers when seconds lates he hears his name to be one of the next match, he stands up and smirks looking into the sky straight to the sun.

Everyone looks at him and open the way in front as he walks down the stairs from the stands and heads towards the platform calmly..."This will be fun" he thinks.

*"Hey STUPID!!!!!"* the crowd yells. "Huh?" Eddy stops and slowly turns his head.
*"Platform 7 is that way!!!!!" *the crowd yells at him again everyone pointing with their fingers right!

"Damn you all.....I knew it!!!" Eddy says as he looks at them with an angry look. "I was just going to eat some eggs first!" He thinks it as everyone else does for some seconds...."Oups..Oh no no I was going to eat a hamburger..." 
*"You FOOL!!!"*
"Ye yes...a hamburger sounded better...." Eddy thinks keeping his head down as he heads now to the right platform and prepares for his battle."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2009)

After Anya just mumbles a clear coverup answer, Annie shrugs and returns to her rifle, clearly Anya is uncomfortable with telling her the truth. "When you're ready to tell me whatever it is you've gotta tell me, you know where to find me sis."   Annie tells her. 

Annie starts firing more target discs and takes aim. She fires a single bullet at a disc but as it travels she notices a foreign object out of the corner of her eye. "What the hell?" she mutters, Annie narrows her eyes and focuses on the object, it's a bullet and it moves weirdly as if guided by some unknown force. Then it impacts her own bullet and hurls it off course and hits the metal plate. 

"Well fuck me, ain't that a sight for sore eyes," she says in surprise and with a tone of slight irritation that her mantra didn't warn her. She's come far after her training with the Sky Monks but she still has a long way to go before mastering it. 

Annie scans the rooftops around her and easily backtracks the path of the bullet back to its source. She focuses on the man through her sniper scope, his head right in her cross hairs. For some reason he's chained up. Suddenly Annie fires rapidly at the ground in front of the man. 

Her bullets form a sentence in front of his feet....*Who the hell are you?*

_*Somewhere on the Grand Line...*_
Hawkins stands at the bow of a medium sized boat that travels towards Inana Island. He holds a crumpled note in his right hand and reads it over from time to time. After discovering the dead bird and reading the contents of the note that it had been carrying, Hawkins just had to take a little detour. Darver of course wasn't happy to see some of his agents leave even for just a little while, but Hawkins really didn't give a darn, he told him he'd be back anyway. I'm not a pussy like that failure James was he thinks to himself.

"Flame Haired Zetta....now there's a name I haven't heard in a long time," he mutters to himself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2009)

"Very well, Tatsu. I am Vergil, A world Noble. I would refrain from directing anymore violence at me. It could prove...bad for your health. Now, hand him over. He is only the one that concerns me, not any of you." he beckons him with his hand. "This is your final warning. I will not hesitate to use force should you resist my request."

"You can have him," Tatsu gives a kick to Dante from behind sending him flying over towards Vergil, "But if your going to threaten me and my crew, then we have a different story." He says raising a claw.

*"On Platform 7 is Tatsu vs. Traver D. Eddy. On Platform 2 is Matyr vs. Rex Hender. Rock on!"* 

At the stands, Jessie grabs Tatsu's hand and smiles at him, "I know you really don't need it but good luck anyway. Whoever this Eddy guy is I'm sure you'll rip him apart. We'll all be rooting for you!"  

"Thanks Jessie, I guess it's up to me to keep the crew's winning streak alive." He says giving a dragon smile, his fangs showing. He slowly lets go of Jessie's hands and then turns to the Cyborg Rapter, "No thanks, I think I can get there myself."

He takes off, leaving a gust of wind behind. He lands on Platform 7 and spots his opponent, "So your my opponent? I wasn't paying much attention on the loud speaker...Jeff was it? Anyway, good luck." He says with a smile.

On the small Makaosu vessel, "This thing moves too damn slow..." Makoto says kicking the boat. Hawkins had requested to go to this tournement, and seeing how their last mission wasn't quite as entertaining as Makoto had hoped for, he decided to tag along as well, "I just can't get enough of taking out Rookies." He says recalling his time on Wyaton.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 23, 2009)

*Croix*

Croix read the message with an amused expression. "Ho, someone with real skills. Impressive" He spinned his handguns in his hands and activated uzi mode. Judging the distance, he fired at an angle in the girl's direction. The bullets fell slowly at her feat, not even implanting themselves in the roof. 

They landed one after another and formed the words: "Adelbert Von Croix, marksman extraordinaire." Suddenly, the bullets started moving and formed a stickfigure bowing in her direction. The remaining bullets formed the word: "Charmed."
*
Zetta
*
In the same building, several floors down. Zetta and a shadowy figure sat at a table. The figure wore an amused expression while Zetta was scowling at him. The only reason he hadn't fried him already was due to the seastone handcuffs he was wearing.

"Mr Zetta. We have recieved some interesting news." Zetta remained silent. "It appears an old associate of yours has just landed. One Jim Hawkins." Zetta's eyes widened.

"I see you know him. Nevertheless, I feel it would not be.." he paused; as if he was looking for the right word "prudent to let you act so freely, especially considering your former first mate is here too." Zetta once again scowled.

"So we've prepared something." Suddenly, someone grabbed Zetta and put a necklace around his neck made out of fashionable silver. "Pretty, isn't it?" he said amused. "It will also inject a lethal dosis of liquefied seastone directly in your major arteries if you defy our orders. Trying to remove it will do the same."

Zetta sighed. He had expected something like that. Still didn't make it any less insulting to be a dog now. The shadowy man raised an eyebrow. "You're free to go." Zetta gave him the kind of look that killed and left, taking off the handcuffs as he went. Before long, he stood outside in the town center. A man robbed of his pride as a pirate.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 23, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> After Anya just mumbles a clear coverup answer, Annie shrugs and returns to her rifle, clearly Anya is uncomfortable with telling her the truth. "When you're ready to tell me whatever it is you've gotta tell me, you know where to find me sis." Annie tells her.
> 
> Annie starts firing more target discs and takes aim. She fires a single bullet at a disc but as it travels she notices a foreign object out of the corner of her eye. "What the hell?" she mutters, Annie narrows her eyes and focuses on the object, it's a bullet and it moves weirdly as if guided by some unknown force. Then it impacts her own bullet and hurls it off course and hits the metal plate.
> 
> ...



She was being a coward, why couldn't she just say "Annie I like Shin.", but it was harder said than done. "When you're ready to tell me whatever it is you've gotta tell me, you know where to find me sis." she said.

As Anya was about to walk away, she started to realize that she was being a very stupied and acting like a child. Never in her life had she been scared to speak her mind about something, but this scared the hell out of her. No more hinding, it was now or never. "Ok Annie, Im not going to play games anymore, but your not going like what I have to say." she said nervous. Just than some guy cam along,*Who the hell are you?*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2009)

Goro grabbed his microphone with enough "zest" to shatter the world as the matches ended. "AND THERE YOU HAVE IT!!!!!! TWO MATCHES COME TO A CLOSE!!!!! THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES CONTINUE THEY'RE LOSING STREAK, AND THE ROOKIES MATHIAS AND WILLIAM MAKE THEIR STUNNING DEBUES!!!!! NOW IF YOU'LL TURN YOUR ATTENTION TO PLATFORM 7 PLEASE..." He waited. "HERE WE HAVE IT!!! IN ONE CORNER, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, A RELATIVE ROOKIE WITH AMAZING STRENGTH!!!!! HIS ANGEL PIRATES ARE ROCKING THE SEAS!!!! THE CAPTAIN OF MATHIAS, OUR MOST RECENT ROOKIE WONDER, PLEASE WELCOME.....TRAVER D. EDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!" Cheers, and the Angel pirates section nearly explodes. 

"But in the other corner..." Goro continues, his voice oddly hushed. "a veteran of Grand line...co-captain of the unnamed and unbeaten pirate crew...a boy posessing a zoan so powerful it was making mankind tremble in its boots before we crawled from the caves, an awe inspiring,, destructive beast of un-imaginable power...please pour your hearts out for the one...the only...TATSUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU BRIMTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL!" Wild cheers from the crowd, the unnamed crew beaming as Tatsu flies on stage.

"SPARKY, WHAT'S THE ODDS ON THIS MATCH?" Goro booms, his voice back to normal.

"Um, uh, due to Tatsu's experiance and Eddy's obscurity, we've got a 9 to 1 bet on the dragon man." The unnamed crew explodes again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2009)

Tatsu vs Eddy-

"Lets get this started with the basics, Dragon Fire!" Tatsu shouts firing at Eddy, "I'll take the attack easily with my natural strength, durability, and tolerance for pain!" Eddy yells proudly.

The attack hits Eddy right in the chest, "Hah! This is nothing!" He continues to take the attack until he starts to feel his skin boiling, "AAAH!!! HOT!!!" He shouts finally diving out of the way of the fire.

Tatsu eyes the burns all over Eddy's chests, "Maybe you should try dodging next time..." He says sweatdropping, "I don't need to dodge, I'm naturally strong and have high tolerance for pain! Besides, I like my chest the way I like my eggs..."

Tatsu raises his eye browl, "I mean hamburgers..." Everyone in the crowd's heads tilt, *"You FOOL!"* They all shout, "Ok, lets just keep this moving..." He charges forward at Eddy, his claws aimed right for him.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 23, 2009)

"Hey! Wake up!" William groggily opened his eyes and saw Angelina right in front of his face.  "You won!" she said happily.  "NOW DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN YOU'RE WITHDRAWING FROM THE TOURNAMENT RIGHT NOW!!!!" Angelina shouted his face.  William weakly grinned and attempted to stand up, but he was still too weak.  "I'M NOT DONE YET!!!! DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW BADLY YOU'RE HURT?! YOU COULD HAVE DIED IN THAT MATCH!!" 

William squeezed his eyes shut and put his fingers in his ears, hoping she would be gone when he opened them.  After several minutes, he opened his eyes and ears.  "-BLEEDING SO HARD I THOUGHT-" William closed his eyes again.     

*Several minutes later...* 

Angelina finished her rant and closed her eyes with a sigh.  "I'm just glad you're okay," she muttered.  When she opened her eyes again, William was gone.  William had slunk away from Angelina crawled under an empty chair, hoping it would protect him from the angry plumber.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 23, 2009)

-With Freddy and Kara-

A bunch of whales surrounded their ship. Kara and Freddy stared at them for awhile, then Freddy decided to speak, "You know one thing I've always wanted to do, but couldn't because of my Devil Fruit?"

"What's that? Deep Sea Whale Riding?" Kara said sarcastically.

"Yeah, Deep Sea Whale Riding!" Freddy shouted, "How'd you guess!?"

"Really? You're nuts." She laughed, "You're nuts!" She repeated, this time with enthusiasm in her voice.

"See, now you're interested." Freddy smiled. He grabbed a rope and quickly tied it to her waist.

"What's this?"

"This is for me to pull you up so you don't die. I'll pull you up in a minute or so."

"What?" Freddy shoved Kara into the water.

"Grab a whale!" Freddy shouted. Kara did what Freddy said and the whale wasn't happy. It dove down into the sea. It jerked up down, left right. Kara held on. Now it was a challenge to her. At around 55 seconds, a seaking appeared out of the darkness. It opened its mighty jaws to eat it's prey. Freddy started pulling on the rope just in time to save Kara, who was defenseless in the water. When she got to the top, the portended she was livid.

"What the hell was that!? I almost died! Next time ask before you shove me into the water."

"I'm sorry if you almost died," Freddy said timidly, "I thought you would enjoy it. It always seemed like such a good idea in my head, It had to of been a little fun. I mean, how many people have ridden a whale? Well during one of my tortures with Turner-"

"I get it Freddy," Kara said, noticing that Freddy had became much more reserved, "By the way, I had the time of my life." Kara smiled at went into her cabin.

-In Beefton-

Red Sykes stood on a balcony on the top floor on of the highest building in town. That still wasn't very high, only 8 stories or so. A large crowd was gathered in front of it. There was silence.

"Men and women! I rule this island! I am the highest authority. Below me is my son, Blue Sykes. He is not part of the marines, but if you cross him or go against his word, you will answer to me! Blue, come out here." Blue walked out onto the balcony.

*All hail Blue Sykes!* the crowd shouted.

"Yes, all hail Blue Sykes."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2009)

"AND NOW PLEASE SWIVEL YOUR HEADS TOWARDS PLATFORM 2," Goro continued eagerly. "WE HAVE QUITE AN INTERESTING MATCH HERE. IN ONE CORNER, TRYING DESPERATELY TO KEEP THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES IN THIS TOURNAMENT, A MAN WHO LETS HIS GUITAR DO THE TALKING, WHO'S CLEVER AND DRAMATIC FIGHTING STYLE HAS STUNNED PEOPLE ALL ACROSS...UH...NORTH BLUE FOR WHO KNOWS HOW LONG, INTRODUCING....REEEEEEEEEEEEX HENDEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!" The Little Tree Pirates explode, cheering and clapping and waving their arms wildly. They get some funny looks.

"AND IN THE OTHER CORNER, A (SOMEWHAT) DERANGED NOBLE WITH AN INCREDIBLE APTITUDE FOR MACHINERY, LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, THIS ISN'T YOUR EVERYDAY TENRYUUBITO. ENGINEER OF THE MONARCH PIRATES, PLEASE WELCOME THE INCREDIBLE, UNSTOPPABLE....MARTYR!!!!!!" More cheers and wild yells from the crowd.

"The odds are um, 2 to 1 in Rex's favor," Sparky coughs, and Goro slaps him heartily on the back. 

"YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST PEOPLE, 2 TO 1 ON HENDER. SO LETS GET. THIS PARTY STARTED!!!!!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 23, 2009)

Makaosu Base
The Makaosu elite agents returned to the base after a difficult mission at Naibunes Boulevard. Much to Darver's dislike, Makoto, Alain and The "Hunter" went to attend the rookie tournament at Inana island. The rest of the agents were back at the base. The poneglyth was taken to the observatory room where it is currently being placed for safe keeping. Alain should be able to translate it as soon as he returned. 

Right now, we focus on the infirmary where Anglora is being treated. She lays in her cot motionless, giving the ceiling a blank stare. Anglora was more concerned with the reason of why she was even still alive. The Makaosu obviously interrupted her rampage and brought her back to the base, but why? Surely General Necaroy informed Darver and the rest of the Makaosu about Anglora's treachery during the mission, but they still saved her and even brought her back for medical treatment. Anglora was weary about this entire situation.

Anglora attempted to get up, though, to her surprise her body wouldn't budge. She then attempted to use her hibana ability but only a microscopic spark came out of her hands.

*"What's wrong with me? Why is my body unresponsive?" * Anglora asked herself in a rather confused manner.

*"Before you ask such questions, consider yourself lucky for having your life Anglora. I never suspected you of betraying the organization."* Darver spoke out from deep within the shadows of the infirmary as he stepped out into view. 

Anglora mustered up all of her strength to sit up straight in her cot. She gave Darver a hostile look. *"Then why didn't you kill me as you did to James and Larissa Darver? What is your purpose?"* Anglora said with hostility. It was also Anglora's first time addressing Darver as Darver instead of "Master-san" or "Darver-sama" in front of him.

*"Anglora, after all of these years you've been in the Makaosu, you were one of my most loyal agents. Not because you actually choose to be loyal, but you adapted a fear of consequences in you weren't loyal. Your fear of me and the wrath that would be brought down upon you if you ever attempted to betray the Makaosu. This is what has kept you in check all of these years."* Darver simply stated. *"That fear is slowly wearing away though. I'll have to restore that."* Darver said as he left the infirmary.

Anglora sat and stared at Darver the entire time, speechless. His words were true.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 24, 2009)

*-With Paegun, Hana, and Eric*

The trio walked through the city, getting strange looks from various Pirates, on account that Paegun didn't bother to change his clothes.

"Aish, no one really likes us Marines, huh?  You guys can feel it too right?"

Hana and Eric both smiled, *"Yup.  Killing Intent."*

"This Tournament is getting my blood boiling."

Eric cracked his knuckles, "Can't wait to start this."

Paegun tipped his cap, "Heh, I'm a little excited too."

Hana tapped the two guys on their shoulders, "Oi, isn't that Sooyoung and Jae-Sung over at that candy stand?"

The two guys blinked, "Yup, I'd recognize that ass any-"

A large lollipop hit Paegun's face, dead-center, "Oww."

"I heard what you said about me, asshole."

Jae-Sung looked at everyone, "Yo."

A few minutes later, in an alley, the mission was explained to Sooyoung and Jae-Sung.

"*Sigh* Duty calls, I guess."

Jae-Sung smirked, "Can't wait, doesn't it just get your bl-"

Hana smacked Jae-Sung across his head, "I don't need to hear it two times in one day.  Anyway, it's time to find El Leader next."

The group walked out from the alley and began searching the city.

*-With Hunter*

Hunter was present on the ship with Makoto and Hawkins, "I'm going to sleep, wake me up whenever we port."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 24, 2009)

*Tatsu vs Eddy*


The attack hits Eddy right in the chest, "Hah! This is nothing!" He continues to take the attack until he starts to feel his skin boiling, "AAAH!!! HOT!!!" He shouts finally diving out of the way of the fire.

Tatsu eyes the burns all over Eddy's chests, "Maybe you should try dodging next time..."
"Ok, lets just keep this moving..." He charges forward at Eddy, his claws aimed right for him.[/QUOTE]

"He can breath fire, huh?" Eddy thinks for a while before Tatsu reach him with his claws trying to strike Eddy. "Not this time..." Eddy smirks as Tatsu suddenly passes through him but doesn't hit him. Tatsu just missed him the last moment. Eddy moved extremely fast appearing again in another spot. "Lets speed the things up, don't you think?" Eddy says as he charges at Tatsu so fast that surpises most of the spectators. 

But Tatsu is fast enough for him and with his claws dodges easily Eddy's kick that was going for his head. Foot and Claw are clashed together creating a great impact that stops both of them for a while. As the dust cleans Tatsu pushes Eddy back with force and then with a fast move strikes him with his claws straight on his chest cutting his skin but not deep enough to let him bleed to death. As Tatsu leaves himself open for an instant Eddy strikes him with a powerfull punch forcing him away as he destroys the ground in his way back.

Eddy stays for a while without moving as he breathes and tries to relax. The crowd yells as the fight is not interesting enough. Something seems wrong. Eddy is not fighting as he should be.

"You are good....then lets do this..." Eddy says as he finally takes an offensive stance and prepares for the next step.


Moments later....

*"KABOOOM!!!"* an explosion and severeal impacts one after another as the 2 men are fighting giving their best performance. They both keep up with each other.
Eddy leaps into the air as he tries to deliver a powerfull kick only to be dodged by Tatsu's powerfull arm. Another impact sends both of them back...
Eddy blitz around appearing behind Tatsu. A kick strikes Tatsu at the back but he then strikes him back fast enough with his claws into his stomach. A kick on Tatsu's head and then a punch on Eddy's head sending both of them smashing themselfs on the opposite sides of the pltaform. 

The battle just became faster... They both battle without stopping....


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 24, 2009)

With David-

"Ah." He dumped a bucket of hot water on himself. clearing away the blood. "I've gotten too rusty." He thinks to himself. opening and closing his right hand. "I shouldn't haven taken that much damage.. even from the director of Naibunes.. twenty years, her strength was no match for her at her prime. especially without challenge for so long. I didn't get the fight i wanted, and she didn't either." He grinned. "Guess that means we'll need a rematch when she wakes up." 

He pops his neck and shoulder, tosses on a pair of shorts and leaves his room. "Now, where the hell is my vice leader Darver..."

With Joseph-

"EH? HE LOST!?" Joseph shouts. "Damn. My brother is a piece of crap." Joseph nods. "But that makes me feel sad, because i haven't been able to really kick his ass in battle yet...." He rubbed his chin. "Now... Where the hell did the rest of the crew go..." He had ended up somewhere north of the city... or was it south... he forgot his compass....


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2009)

Vergil went up to the upper reaches of the stadium, which was reserved for nobles. They overlooked the masses in a lavish room, with a buffet. Dante went straight for it.

"Tell me brother, what made you become a pirate?" Vergil asked sitting down and idly looking at the fight between the insects.

*"Well....I wanna be the greatest martial artist ever. Prove that my martial art can kick ass."* Dante said with a drumstick in his mouth

*"I see." *Vergil said "How would you respond if I said that I could make that dream, a little more real?"

*"Depends how."* Dante said, drinking some gravy. *"Ah dude, that's good shit."*

"Well, it would basically involve releasing your natural inhibitor. Then its up to you to control that chi."

*"You know about it?"*

"Of course."

*"Sounds good. I tend to get a little crazy though, if you do whatever, then you'd better be prepared."* Dante said with some cheesecake. *"So what's holding me back?"* Dante said approaching Vergil

"Restraint." Vergil stands up suddenly, grabs the amulet around Dante's neck and smashes it with his fingers. A huge burst of dark chi burst from within Dante, smashing the windows and destroying the room. Vergil nullifies it with his own chi but is still pushed back, almost out of the room. Dante falls to the ground.

"As a child, you were uncontrollable. You had a rage that could not be reasoned with. As a baby you never cried but screamed, your first words were 'Die' and at the tender age of 2 you had killed your first person. Your younger brother, Nero. You beat him to death with a wooden stick. No-one could control you, until we reached Karate Island. We met your sensei there and he had a red amulet that seemed to soothe you." Vergil paced around a roaring Dante. "Our father, however could not forgive you for killing his newborn son and cast you on the island, stricken from the records of our family. Dante, you are nothing but a raging beast, but now no longer uncontrollable."

Vergil took out a Tone dial and pressed the button. A deafening scream filled the room and Dante suddenly mellowed. "The Syren's Scream. Found only on Syren's Island, where you have been. However the Syren hide from human eyes and it took me 4 years to catch one. The scream has calming properties, a defense mechanism in the face of raging predators. Upon hearing this normal people become lethargic, angry people become normal, and rage filled people become simply irritated. The effects however only last a few hours, though that should give you enough time to try and control yourself. If you cannot you will forever be a raging powerhouse and so in turn a dead man."

Dante still shook with anger and a white glow surrounded him *"Power...."* he said looking at his hand

"Indeed. And quite a lot of it too. Tell me, how do you feel about the world?"

*"It needs to die."* Dante growled

"Yes, will you help me destroy it?"

Dante responded with a grin, pointed to the sky with his sword *"Dante! At your Service"*


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2009)

?What the hell??  Nikki said quietly as she peered into the bag she pulled out in her search for something to cook.  ?I don?t think I have seen anything like this before??  she mumbled as she took the bag with her out on deck.

?Hey!?  Nikki called toward the girls causing Heather and Tony to walk over.

?What??  Heather snapped a little grumpy from there time out at sea.

?What?s up Nikki??  Tony said in her bubbly tone as she bounded over.

?I found these?should be able to cook them like normal right??  Nikki asked as she opened the bag showing the girls it?s contents.

?Interesting??  Heather says with a chuckle.  ?Come on Nikki, I?m sure you know how to eat those??  she said laughing at her own joke.

Nikki just rolled her eyes at Heather and turned toward Tony.  ?Any ideas??  she asked her.

?Hhhmm?Oh I don?t know?they are just clams right??  Tony said reaching in and grabbing one.  ?Though look at the hair?Bearded clams!?  she said giggling.  ?I think you must have found a new species!?  Tony added as she stroked the hair.

?Must have been one of those bastard men then got these.  Who knows what they would have done with them?? Nikki growled snatching it away from Tony and dropping it back into the bag.  ?I will be glad to reach port.  Supplies are running low??

?Yep??  Heather growled picking up the telescope.  ?And it shouldn?t be much longer?Land Ho!?  she said excitedly while the other girls turned and looked in the direction Heather was pointing.  ?Hurry up girls!  Let?s set this scow on full speed!?  

Nikki dropped the bag over the side as her and Tony rushed for the masts letting Hunter go for the third one.  The sails were raised full and the ship shot forward.

It wasn?t much time later that they sailed into the port.  Each woman new their place and what to do.  They docked into the last open spot they could find.  ?What the fuck is with all the ships??  Heather snapped down at the men on the dock as the rigging lines were anchored.

?It?s a tourney cap?n!?  one of the old sailors called back to her.  

?Now that could be interesting!?  Heather said as Nikki sighed and Tony giggled.

?I believe it?s all full up ma?am!? he called back to her.

?Oh I wasn?t going to join??  Heather grinned.  ?I?m not stupid?I?m just thinking about the powerful men tossing money around in wagers?? she said her eyes glinting as plans formulated.

?Yes?m?lot?s of those rich snooty kind??  he said crossing his arms.  

?Thanks for the help!?  Heather said with a grin.  ?Come on ladies?we have work to do!?  she said as she walked down the gangplank toward the dock followed by the others.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 24, 2009)

*Tatsu vs Eddy-*

Tatsu had noticed that the battle's past had quickened so began to take things a little more seriously, _"Should I use them? The whole point of them was to test out how they were in combat, so why not..."_ He thinks to himself.

"Dragon Fire!" He shoots another small blast of fire that Eddy easily dodges this time, but Tatsu has quickly sped into close range. Eddy quickly reacts before he can get an attack off and locks both of his hands with Tatsu's.

They start to get into a pushing contest, and remain at a stalemate for a good moment, "Dragon Blaze!" He says activating the two Blaze Dials hidden in his gloves. Eddy's eyes widen as he notices his hands beginning to burn. 

The flames quickly expand and engulf Eddy's body as well as part of the stage, "Shit, too strong..." He mutters as the flames start to engulf him as well. He quickly pulls his hands backwards and leaps away from the flames. 

Tatsu escaped with a few burns but Eddy got the full force of the attack and then some, "That should take care of him, man these things are tough to control..." He says looking at his gloves.

He is so occupied with his new weapon that he does not notice that the burnt Eddy has gotten behind him and delivers a punch right to his back. He gets knocked to the other side of the stage and gets up slowly, trying to hold his wound with one hand.

"Tougher than I expected, maybe we need something a little bit bigger." He sprouts his wings but retracts all of his bodies scales, like Hawkins had taught him while he was bashing Tatsu around.

He then takes off, flying right for Eddy at incredible speeds. Eddy takes up a stance, preparing for the Dragon Man's approach, seeing how he had no scales the pirate captain assumed this would be a good time to finish him, when his defense was down. 

However, as he got closer, he made a quick transformation into Dragon Point. Now a large hulking Dragon, he smashed right into the unexpecting pirate, "No one ever sees that one coming..." He says with a grin.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 24, 2009)

"LAND TRI LAND" Ace was shouting at Tri with a smile. "What!" Tri turned the way Ace was facing and he saw it land it was an island and they where only a little bit away. 'lets swim might be faster." Ace nodded to agree they both stood up and jumped in the water. They both swam fats faster then they ever had before they almost where at shore. "Whats with all the boats?" Ace stopped as he noticed them all in the port. "Well figure it out when we get there Ace doesn't matter right now. "Alright T-" ace stopped looking at it. It was a ship, there old ship, Heathers ship. "TRI I FELL REVENGE COMING!" Ace shouted smiling.

"What! Lets swim we might be able to find them if we hurry for all we know they might be leaving!" They both swam and in 5 minutes arrived at shore. Tri looked at a building and saw a sign saying a tournament was happening in the arena. "Ace find a arena now they well most likely be there." "Right!" The two both darted off in different directions looking for the arena.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 24, 2009)

-In Beefton-

A small group met in B's old house, plotting to overthrow the marines that had taken over the island. B's house was the only secret spot they had left to speak in freedom. Anywhere else, they'd all get killed. 

Things were much different on Beefton. The marines were thugs. People above the marine status, like Blue, were to be bowed to just for merely seeing him on the street. Blue wasn't the only one though. Blue, and the 5 other "Pioneers" (what they called themselves) were to be treated beyond gods. ANd Red, he was the one who made the gods and was to be treated as such. Anything bad said about him was considered blasphemy and was punished by execution.

As said before, you could not even stand in the presence of a "Pioneer". However, that was 1 of 7 key laws that one had to obey to stay alive.
_1: Never stand in the presence of a Pioneer.
2: You will do what a Pioneer says.
3: You will not speak bad about a Pioneer.
4: 97% of your money goes to the Pioneers.
5: If you look like a pioneer, you are committing impersonation of a pioneer and will be killed. Judgment on how close alike you look to a pioneer will be passed by the Pioneer that thinks you look like.
6: No weapons. They can be used yo hurt pioneer.
7: Do not talk back to a pioneer._

Almost a 5th of the island's population had been killed because one or multiple of those laws. Things had to change.

"We don't stand a chance!" One yelled, "We're just townspeople, what can we do against the marines?"

"Maybe nothing," another said, "Although maybe, just maybe we can do everything and destroy them."

"This is just so backwards," a third person said, "The marines are supposed to be the good guys. But no, they're the bad guys. And do I need to remind you all whose house we're in."

"You all are in my house!" B's voice boomed, "But every one of you are welcome."

"You!" One of the people that were already in there yelled, "...you came back for us! I've never been so happy to see someone in my whole life."

"I understand there has been trouble on this island since I left," B said, "Although you all want me dead, so I guess I'll just leave."

*No, wait!* Everyone in the house yelled.

"Oh I guess I could lend a hand, for my old island in trouble. But I won't. I'm nothing but a low life pirate, remember?" B turnd around, facing the outside, then waved, "Later chaps."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

Matyr grinned. It was time for him to shine. The mechanic noble checked up on Ruru one more time before heading to the arena. The old butler was still sleeping peacefully. Several servants had already been called from the Dirge to watch over Ruru. 

All of Matyr's weaponry was loaded into his Romanov. He had already fixed it completely, since the damage done to it was minimal. He jumped inside the machine, and flew off to battle.

Rek and the others were just sitting down to eat when the call for Matyr's fight rang.

Jun pays little attention to the announcement. She focused her attention on a couple of dumplings on a silver platter. She needed to keep her strength up after all."It begins.I feel much bloodshed ahead."

Rek stirs his tea, relatively apathetic to Matyr's battle.  "The odds are against him. Matyr was never one for combat."

"He was always a wimp, wasn't he?" Sogar adds. 

"Get him out of his machines and he's practically worthless." Uno says in agreement. 

"Don't say that guys!" Cass yells at them. She didn't like that they would belittle their own friend. "He'll win, I'm sure!"

Rek and Uno chuckled collectively. "If you're so concerned about him, why don't you go to his match and cheer him on, Cass?" 

The young sniper slams her fists on the table. "Fine, maybe I will!" She runs out of the restaurant, her longcoat flying in the wind. 

Elza looked at Cass's determined face as she left. The two had always been good frineds on board the ship, possibly because they were the only real girls on board. The rest were either too old to relate or were warriors from Distant Empires that punched steel blocks and beat up on nobles as a pastime. "I should check on her, Rekkie-poo." Elza tells him before running after her good friend.

"2 cheerleaders. Lucky day for Matyr." Rek said nonchalantly before taking a sip from his tea.

Matyr's Romanov lands at the center of the arena. He did not leave the machine, and waited for his opponent to arrive.

"I'm going to burn this peasant." He thought confidently.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 24, 2009)

ting ting ting. The echo ringed in Matyr's suit. "Oi mate. I've been standin behin ya ta entire time." Rex comments, taking a swig of rum. "But, don't be mindin me. No point startin a fight before we both have a drink aye?" He let out a laugh. "I don't personally feel much like fightin. But since me mates lost i guess its up to me and the lass's to keep us in the game. Sure would be a bit of a letdown to get knocked out 3 times in a row." Rex twirled his guitar around. 

"Let's be gettin this over wit though." WHAM! he swung his guitar into the robo suit as hard as he could. Rex can feel the hardness of the metal. It matched the hardness of his guitar.. or was it a bit harder... it's hard to tell. Even Rex wasnt sure how the hell he kept his guitar in good condition given the number of fights he'd been through. Matyr felt like starting this a bit easy, not wanting to waste his suprises on the peasent. He had his robo-suit swing its arm at Rex.

Rex jumped and flipped backward to avoid the attack. Taking another swig of his rum. "Wont be fallin for that mate. Big, Heavy and Metalic. You might be good for range and possibly quite good at power. But yer speed is leavin much to the dismay." He smirks. "Wanna come at me with a bit more power eh?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

Matyr's Romanov launches its jets, and flies to the sky. 

"Hah! What can a filthy guitar do against my magnificent Romanov!? Nothing!"

The Romanov charges towards Rex, but the guitar wielding pirate jumps on top of the machine and dances on top of it tauntingly, swinging his bottle of rum around as if it were his dance partner. 

"Raaah! How dare you insult me, peasant!"

Matyr flies up again, forcing Rex to jump off the Romanov, but not before taking a shot at the dual-layered glass window that allowed Matyr to see properly. A piece of glass breaks off the window, causing Matyr to worry. Despite having cameras that allowed him to see properly, this was inefficient at close range. 

"Die!"

The Romanov's other arm opens up, revealing a small cannon. Matyr fires a cannonball aimed at Rex. The mechanist noble sneered. "Go ahead. Dodge it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2009)

"Ok Annie, I'm not going to play games anymore, but your not going like what I have to say." Anya tells Annie. 

Annie raises a dismissive hand towards Anya, not really trying to be mean in any way but this fellow has piqued her interest. "Save it for later Anya, I'm having a conversation with this dude." Even though the conversation is occurring via bullets and not words ti seems normal to Annie. She looks at the words formed by Croix's bullets and raises an eyebrow with a curious expression at the name. 

"Adelbert Von Croix..." she mutters to herself. She had heard that name before.   

_Six years ago...
A training facility run by Everett for potential agents. This particular class is made up of the snipers who have shown the most promise. An instructor in army fatigues walks back and forth in front of a class of twelve students, there used to be forty students but the others are all dead. "Besides our own esteemed Jack," the instructor says. Annie who sits in the front frowns at that name. "Can any of you tell me who the greatest marskmen in the world are?" 

"Yasopp," someone calls out from the back. The instructor nods, "Obviously, anyone else?" A female student raises her hand, "Faye, and this new guy I heard about, Van Auger," she says. The instructor nods again. "Sarah the death dealer," blurts out Annie. The instructor stops and looks down at Annie, "I meant living not dead," he replies bluntly. Annie returns a glare at him but says nothing. 

"Von Croix!" a boy calls out. "Yes, he's a good example, though too flashy for my tastes," the instructor replies, "Good job, everyone that you've named are indeed the best of the best and they will be your competition when you enter the real world as our agents. Know them, and research everything you can about these people, because at some point you may have to eliminate them." _
_
Right here right now...._
Annie straps her rifle behind her back and unholsters her gold revolver and fires a stream of bullets towards the ground besides Von Croix, forming the words, _*Be there in a bit *_ and she adds a smiley face at the end. 

She loads a small silver shell into her revolver and calibrates the distance in her head to the rooftop where Von Croix is. "I'll be back in a sec," she tells Anya offhandedly. Annie aims down at the ground and narrows her eyes, last time she did this she almost broke her neck. *BANG!* She presses the trigger and a pressurized cannon of air shoots out the barrel of her gun, *"Airburst Bubble!"* The air cannon launches Annie into the air like a rag doll in an arc towards Von Croix's location.  

As Annie hurtles headfirst like a kamikaze pilot towards the rooftop where Von Croix is, she aims her gun downwards and fires again. *BANG!* Another air cannon fires out of her gun, hitting the rooftop but this time not as powerful as the first shot, it decelerates her momentum but she still lands on the roof with a thud. Annie rolls over to her back and springs to her feet, "I shoulda just walked..." she groans while massaging her back. 

Annie walks towards Von Croix with her hands hovering close to her revolvers and she spreads her awareness around her in a bubble. She gets the sense that Von Croix isn't exactly up here because he wants to be. "Pleased to meet you Mister Von Croix, I've heard a lot about you. My name's Annie,"  she says with a smile.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

"I won't be needin to dodge mate." Rex put his hands together, then threw something at the cannonball. "STRING NET!" He laughs, adjusting the cannonballs target, back towards the romanav.. thingie... Rex wasn't entirely sure what the hell the thing was called.. he prefered Robosuit. The cannonball was destroyed by a second shot, Matyr, "Oi, Can i just be callin ya Mat? yer name be confusin the hell out of me." Matyr blinked. "I don't care paesent, let me continue my inner monilog." Rex nodded. "Whatever. be doin what yer doin." 

Mat let out a small grumble, filthy peasent. "You know, I just made up that String net." Rex rubs his chin. "Be thinkin i should add it my repituar... repitar.. how do you say it..." He comments. "Is.. Is he doing this on purpose!?" Mat sweatdrops. "You damn low life!" Mat fires two cannonballs towards Rex. One behind the other. The pirate adjusted his sunglasses, gripped his guitar and let loose, TWANG! He made contact with the first cannonball and sool a large explosion shook the platform, no one entirely sure where Rex was.

"Oh? did he die?" Rek blinks.The smoke clears and Rex lets out a cough. "I've been dealin with cannonballs before mate. Not going to be defeated by a cou-" Before he can finish, some oil was sprayed on the platform, he had lost a little bit of his tracktion and began sliding across the floor. Within a few moments, he was skating across the floor like it was an ice rink. "DOREREREREREREREREME!"


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 25, 2009)

*Tatsu vs Eddy*....._the battle continues...some moments later..._


*"Kabooooom!!!" * a great impact creates a huge crater on the ground and flmaes have covered the place around...
A body can be seen lieing in there that slowly moves forward. The dust clears and Eddy can be seen walking out the destroyed place walking slowly with his one hand on the ground and the other keeping his shoulder. His body is injured from severeal burns and many wounds caused from claws or something.

"I cannot keep up with a ...dragon" Eddy thinks and he is right. Tatsu in dragon form is stronger than Eddy. Even his speed is not enough for him now and his dragon scales is a great defence. 

His first dragon attack was not enough to defeat Eddy but severeal minutes later and after many attacks finally Tatsu managed to take him out for a while. The last attack was so strong that created a huge crater on the ground and the one that was in there badly injured was Eddy.

But Eddy stands up and he is really calm even under these circumstances. He smirks keeping his head down and the shade covers his upper face. 
"Indeed you are strong ....but I am not going to die here ..." Eddy says and coughs.

Tatsu seems to be in a higher power level from Eddy in his dragon form and the chances are with him...for now...

As Eddy smirks Tatsu doesn't lose time and in a blink of an eye appears flying towards Eddy and then blasts him once again away on some ruins.

The spot is covered with dust now and Tatsu moves back. The crowd seems so sure and yells for Tatsu to be the winner. And yes, it is clear that Tatsu is the winner since Eddy is not able to stand against a great dragon for long enough.

But suddenly something can be heard from the ruined spot. The rocks that are being moved make a strange sound. Because of the sand only Eddy's sandow can be seen. "Oi! Dragon...I am not done with you. The fun begins now..." the voice comes from the there. 

Tatsu turns towards there again and prepares to fly once again to finish him off.
Everyone from the stands look in surprise to see what will happen.
And then Tatsu charges once again. The dragon moves at high speeds towards the dust being sure that will totally destroy him this time. The dust clears slowly and Eddy can be seen better and better. Tatsu notices the difference. Something is different on Eddy but it is too late for Tatsu to stop now.

The dragon falls like a rocket straight on the shandow but something terrible happens. A roar of a dragon is being heard all over the place as the crowd stands up and look carefully.
A hand grabbed Tatsu from his neck. Such a force.....it was Eddy but his strength was different than before.
"Told ya..." Eddy says as he walks out of the dust keeping Tatsu with his one hand from his neck and then throws him back with great force. Tatsu uses his wings and lands on the ground without worries.
.


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 25, 2009)

_"Damn it gotta be faster and find this arena!"_ Tri's head was spinning as he searched both he and Ace where different but he like it. "Ha wont she be surprised when she sees a bullet coming for her head!"

"Damn can't wait only a bit longer till one of us finds it." Ace was plotting in his head in a evil way. "Wait is that Tri? Oh shit!" then Ace stopped but Tri didn't and soon both where on the ground. "Bastard!" Ace yelled getting up. a mother was glaring at him while putting her ands on her children's ears. "Not my fault you stopped!" Tri countered argued. "Should have looked tho!" ace got up and helped Tri up. "Hey there it is!" Tri said looking at it which they where now right in front of.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Matyr gritted his teeth. He didn't think this peasant would be this difficult to kill. 

"Looks like I'll be needing my incendiary bombs." He thought. 

The mechanist noble reached out for a switch next to the reloading button. The switch had several settings, standard, incendiary, and byzantine blaze. Matyr went for incendiary. 

"You may have handled cannonballs before, peasant, but how do you fare against fire bombs!?"

Matyr fired several incendiary bombs at Rex. He didn't even need to hit him for the bombs to be effective. The oil that made the battlefield slippery was highly flammable. More oil was sprayed onto the battlefield, fueling the flames.

The battlefield erupts in flames, engulfing everything in its path. The drunk Rex was somewhere inside the blazing hell, but the smoke made it unclear where.

"HAHAHAHA! BURN! BURN! BURN! BURN! BURN!" 

Matyr fired more incendiaries at the battlefield, uncaring if it hit anything. The incendiaries merely fueled the rising flames, and it was unlikely for anything to survive.

Cass and Elza cheered. "Woohoo! Go Matyr!" The mechanis noble, however, was not listening, too caught up in the euphoria of seeing the place in flames.

Inside the restaurant, Rek, Jun and Uno watched the battle through a monitor. The 3 were impressed at the speed in which Matyr seems to have beaten the drunk pirate.

"I was not aware he was able to express such bloodlust." Jun said.

"Well, he always did have a thing for fire." Rek told her.

"Pfft." Uno scoffed. "I'm willing to wager 5 thousand yen that he's still alive."

"Nihon is W.G. territory now, Uno. The yen is merely a collector's item now, and a very common one at that." Rek tells the masked revolutionary.

"Pompous asshole." He muttered.

Sogar was too busy eating icecream to care.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

FWOOSH! Something flies past Mat in a blur. Then, a large cloud of smoke following behind it.  "What the-" Mat turned around, the cloud of smoke began to shrink and move towards the guitar. ?Dorererererereme!? the cloud laughs. ?I?IMPOSSIBLE!? Mat shouts. ?Ah, Don?t be down mate.? A burnt Rex comments. ?Killin da god of rock is a bit more difficult then just usin some flame. We be used to pyro.? He laughed. The attack was good, but Rex was able to get enough force on his guitar going after the first explosion.

He did get a big burned, a lot burned? But he avoided any truly major damage. Rex began to surf around the air. ?I call it guitar surfin. Invented it not to long ago you know?? He laughed. He adjusted his flight so that he was heading straight towards Mat, course he didn?t have any weapons on his now since he was currently flying around on it..* ?C..Cool!?* Bolt, Jason, James and Kama?s eyes begin to sparkle and they all give a thumbs up.

Mat fires cannonballs towards Rex, He drifts to the left and right avoiding them, then jumps off his guitar, flips it, grips it in both hands and smacks the top of Mat's robo suit. Using that force, Rex flings himself upward and uses his guitar to keep his steady in the air again. "You damn igorant peasant!" Mat shouts "How do you expect to stay in the air!" He laughs. "This is how mate." Rex holds up some strings and pulls on them, showing that they were wrapped around one of Mat's robo arms. "I've got me a giant metal kite! dorerererererereme!" The strings weren't useful for attacking in this situation, but they kept him from falling to the ground.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Matyr laughed maniaclly. "FOOLISH PEASANT! WHOSE ARMS DO YOU THINK YOU'VE TIED YOURSELF TO??

Matyr swings the Romanov's arms towards the ground, slamming Rex on the flames.

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" The Romanov throws Rex up to the skies again, and then throws it out of the Arena. Matyr presses another button on the Romanov, detaching its arms and sending the drunk Rex into the sea.

"DIE PEASANT! DIE!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

?HAHA!? Rex exclaimed, he got hurt by the attack but he ended up with one of Mat?s arms? ?now I just be havin to figure out how to make it fire cannonballs?? He is currently flying off towards the sea, water coming closer and closer with each second. ?Hmm.. I just be needed to take this out.. and this..? He begins ripping out wires in random places. ?QUIT MESSING WITH MY ARM!!!? Mat shouts at him.

?You  be given it to me mate! I?m allowed to do what I be wantin with it!?Rex punches a group of wires, BOOM! A cannonball is fired out, sending the pirate back towards the arena. ?Dorerererererem!? he aims the arm at Mat and punches it a few more times firing cannonballs towards the robot. ?Who be needin intelliegence when ye have intuition and guts!?


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Matyr snapped. Now this peasant was using his weapons against him. Any rational part in his mind was replaced by pure rage."HAHAHAHAHAHA! DIE! DIE! DIE!" 

Matyr rams his Romanov on Rex. The pirate was firing cannonballs at him continously, but it didn't matter to Matyr. 

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! BURN! BURN! BURN!"

Matyr crashes his Romanov with Rex still stuck on it to the flaming battlefield below. 

Rex manages to get off the Romanov and lands at a small spot in the arena that wasn't on fire.  "That mate's lost it..."

Matyr emerges from his ruined Romanov, on fire and with an oversized metal glove on his arm. "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! BURN! BURN! BURN!" He flings a few bombs with his normal hand, and then aims his metal glove at Rex. 4 incendiary bombs are fired from the fingers of the glove. Matyr then charges towards Rex like a madman. There was little room for Rex to dodge, since everything around him was on fire.

Cass stood there, unable to believe that this was Matyr fighting. 

_Du Mortis Airship_

Rek's mother drops her glass of wine as she watches Matyr charge. "That boy's lost it..."

_Restaurant, Inana Island_

"Someone's finally pushed that guy too far. I pray for his safety." Rek says jockingly while stirring his tea.

"Still, he has quite the resistance to fire." Jun states.

"He's had things exploding around him and burning to ash since he was a child. Being on fire doesn't matter to him."

"You nobles are insane." Uno tells Rek.

"You should know, Gottwal." Rek fires back.

Sogar drops his cake on the floor. "Gottwal? You mean that..."

Back to the battlefield, Matyr tackles Rex to the ground, still on fire. "HAHAHAHAHAHA! BURN! BURN! BURN!" He aims his arm cannon on Rex's face, and fires through all 4 barrels.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 25, 2009)

Tatsu vs Eddy-

Tatsu holds his neck after transforming back into Hybrid Point, "Looks like I should put a little more effort into this one." He says preparing himself for another round. 

Before he takes off he hears Eddy mutter something, "Did he just say...Good Fishman?" He asks himself, "I could've swore he did...For some reason, I'm really pissed now!"

He pushes off with his wings and heads right for Eddy. Eddy gets a direct punch to Tatsu's chest but the Dragon Man takes the blow and stabs his claws into Eddy's sides. He shoots up into the air, carrying Eddy up along with him.

As he gets higher and higher the Angel Pirate Captain continues to deliver attack after attack to the Dragon, "You can hit me all you want, but it won't deny the fact that it's a long way down!" He says as they begin to slow down, soaring way above the stage.

Eddy finally manages to break lose. He climbs up Tatsu's chest and then kicks off his shoulder, shooting him even higher. He flips to face back to Tatsu and pulls back a fist, "This will work for a final clash, but lets spice things up a little, Dragon Tornado!" 

He spins around in a circle, shooting fire from his mouth creating a small tornado surrounding them, "Lets make this a real finale!"  He uses his Blaze Dials to make the Blazing Twister even larger, engulfing the entire area.

"Now, lets finish this," He winds up a punch as he propels himself upwards towards Eddy who is doing the same but coming down. The two get closer and closer until the sound of fists making contact could be heard throughout the island.

The crowd tries to see who made contact with where but the large Tornado makes it impossible. The twister collapses into itself and onto the two pirates. Two bodies can be seen falling from high in the sky and they both smash back into the platform where they began. The crowd hushes as they try to determine the victor.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

"DUAH!" Rex kicks Mat off just before the bombs are fired into his face. "Sheesh." He lets out a sigh, the air was getting stifling it was hot all around, the smoke was building up and each minute more fuel was added to the fire. There was no way this fight could go on much longer, it's impossible. His opponent has lost his mind, he can't breath too well and the fire is getting bigger and bigger. ofcourse, it doesn't help that his foe keeps firing off more bombs that create an even larger fire in the long run...

"Alright.. I was hopin i would be needin to use this." He begins to spin his guitar around. Mat rolled to once side and aimed his glove towards Rex. "DIE DIE DIE!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Firing more bombs. "A Note is a note." WHAM! Rex smacks one of the bombs causing it to explode. "A Chord is a buncha notes." BANG! He hits the next three causing them to explode. "And A song, Be a buncha chords." Rex began to spin his guitar a little faster. "How bout i be playin for yah, My song a death?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Madness could be seen in Matyr's eyes. "Then play, peasant, and watch as I burn the world! HAHAHAHAHA! BURN! BURN! BURN!"

Matyr fires several bombs into the air, which explode and shower orange gunk all over the arena. The gunk quickly sets on fire, and falls all around them. Should they step on the flaming gunk, the flames will engulf them.

"BURN! BURN! BURN!" Matyr charges and punches Rex with his burning fist. Rex distances himself to prepare his song of death.

"Very well! I'll be a sport and let you play that song, as long as you let me use this attack! PLAY THE MUSIC!"

Matyr's engineers set up several speakers around the arena, and music begins to play (OOC; This song 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_aK6KtN_kI[/YOUTUBE]


)

"THIS HAND OF MINE IS BURNING RED!" He yelled, raising his flaming arm cannon to the air. "IT'S TELLING ME TO DESTROY YOU!


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

"THIS HAND OF MINE IS BURNING RED!" He yelled, raising his flaming arm cannon to the air. "IT'S TELLING ME TO DESTROY YOU!" Rex blinked. "Personally, I liked wing best." He comments before rushing towards Mat, He had offered to let Rex play his song, That wasn't a wise choice. Chord number one, G-flat! WHAM! Rex's guitar slams into Mat sending him backward. H-sharp! FWAM! The guitar uppercuts him into the air, Rex follows with a jump. "A-Minor." BAM! he jabs Mat with his guitar. Chord number two, G-Sharp! A-Sharp! H-Flat! B-Minor! C-Major!" Rex unleashed another barrage of attacks sending Mat towards the ground.

"Chord three! Chord four!" Rex begins hitting Mat with various swings and bashes until he finishes with one powerful swing to his head. "Greater Combo Attack." Rex speaks out as Mat rolls backward. "Song of Death." He let out a heavy breath and began to cough wildly. He exerted way to much energy in this situation, there wasn't enough oxygen for him to speak, let alone use up all those combo attacks... Besides, He's know out to kill this guy... But he needs to hit him enough to knock some sense into him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2009)

Kent and Jorma burst into the tent William lay in, shouting excitedly and pushing past Angelina.

"William, that was awesome!"

"Yeah, you tottaly kicked that guy's ass!"

"But-"

"But-"

"Your left backhand swing was slow. If you worked on that enough, we could eliminate your weakness on that side, and you could use that to your advantage next match..." Kent and Jorma broke into a long talk about strategy and covering up William's main flaws, hardly stopping to take a breath.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Matyr laughed maniacly. If he wasn't on fire blood would be covering his face right now. 

"BURN! BURN! BURN!" Matyr fires another explosive at Rex. 

"BYZANTINE BLAZE!"

Matyr then fires another explosive. This one was a cylinder, which exploded mid-air before hitting Rex. Smaller bombs scatter around them, which also explode. These bombs release a blood red liquid substance that quickly burns. The flames erupt a ghostly blue, much hotter than the flames around them. 

_Restaurant, Inana island_

He's using that move. He'll end up killing everyone in the arena. Rek says. He was serious.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 25, 2009)

"D...Damn it!" Rex's arm had caught on fire. It was impossible to put the flame out. He then noticed that the fire around Mat had become much more violent, the oil was mixing with all the other gook he had shout out, It was spreading, the fire was becoming even greater and spreading off of the platform and onto the ground below. "Damn it.." Rex grips his guitar. "Any more ofa this and da entire island'll be caught in a blaze." 

He let out a sigh, One option left, The sea is pretty close.. He should be able to knock that Mat guy into the water, stop him from burning himself up and hopefully the oil will burn out and not take over the rest of the island. He knew this was the only way to save everyone, winning wasn't important anymore. He rushed forward, Mat was still laughing like a mad man, but at this point he didn't even care about what Rex did, he just laughed at the building inferno. 

Some of the red gunk attaches itself to Rex's right leg, it soon catches on fire. Rex ignores it and continues to run forward, Being drunk occasionally helps as it raises your pain tollerance to a point... so Rex could handle some of the pain, but it was still causing him to lose focus. The smoke was filling his lungs, his eyesight was blurring. There wasn't anything left for him to do but take Mat down into the ocean. 

"YOU'RE COMIN WITH ME MATE!" Rex shouts, He grips max and runs for the edge of the platform. "LET GO OF ME PEASENT!! DIE DIE DIE!!!" Mat fired more bombs into the air, laughing uncontrolably. "ARRRRRAAAA!!!!!" Rex uses what energy he has left to grip onto the burning man, but he himself has now caught completely on fire. all the people on the outside see is a ball of fire fall off the platform.

"WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!?" Someone shouts. The ball quickly makes it way down towards the ocean, SPLASHSHHHHHH! The ball fizzles out and no one can see what it was. "Ah... That's better." Rex thinks to himself. He can see the light on the outide of the waters surface. "Wellp... Least the island wont be catchin a flame aye?" He chuckles to himself. He looks to his left, His guitar is sinking beside him. To the right, Mat seems to have finally been put out. 

"Hope..... Hope he knows how to swim... Dorererererereme......" Rex laughed, bubbles escaping his mouth as he and his guitar sank into the darkness.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Matyr woke up, not remembering the flaming onslaught he had caused. "What the flaming hell happened?" He said as he floated in the water. He then realized that the match was still on, and that his opponent was floating next to him. "YOU! PEASANT! HOW DARE YOU PUSH ME OFF THE BATTLEFIELD!" Matyr raises his cannon arm and punches Rex with it. He activates the melee weapon of his cannon arm, a  shock device that runs through the knuckles of the glove. "Oh crap." From the stands, everyone sees the two being electrocuted.

_Inana Island Restaurant_
Well, looks like he's used up this week's sexual frustration in that attack. Wonder if he'll lose it again next week. Rek commented.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 25, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates in the crowd-

Bolt stands up and puts his hands in his pocket.
"Man this is taking long." and begins walking away.
"But he's your crewmate!"
"And he was flying around!"
"And he was firing cannons!"
"Oh yeah." 
And he sits back down.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 25, 2009)

-With Freddy and Kara-

They had been sailing for a pretty lengthy time now. It was nighttime and rainy. Kara was on the helm and Freddy was in his cabin, sleeping in if comfy bed.

Kara sighed, "Why do I need to be out here in this dreary weather?" She asked herself, "I'm the woman, I should be in bed!" She was silent for a second, "Although I suppose that man does deserve a rest."

A small light appeared in the distance. Kara didn't notice it. It grew larger. Now Kara noticed it, but she wasn't worried. They took down The Drunken Rum Pirate's jolly roger so a marine ship couldn't attack them for being pirates. And if it were an enemy pirate ship, the two could handle themselves. The light continued to grow larger. Now she could distinguish the outline of a small ship. Kara grabbed her hammer and waited until the ship was in hearing range to say anything. 

"Oi! Who are you?" No response, "Oi!" The ship got closer and closer and soon enough, the two ships were side by side. They both stopped. A silhouette could be seen walking to the side of his ship and putting a plank down. He crossed over the plank.

"Ello' Kara'. I han't sen ya in ta long! Not since Jimi bushted ma jaw n' teeth!"

"Boston!? What? How did you-"

"How did I find ya? Tat' 10 ton hammer. It magnetized so ma compass points toward it. Ah like ta keep track of ma stuff. Jimi here?"

"Freddy!" Kara shouted, "No, he;s dead,"

"Oh, I'm sorry ta her tat'. Can't say I'm sad tho. Guess I'll be goin' ten."

"Like hell you are!" Kara ran down to the deck where Boston was. She swung her hammer at Boston's head. He just ducked under it.

"Ya swing tat' hamma' like ah pro. You musta' gotten stronga'."

Freddy walked out of his cabin now and he was pissed.

"You! You're the one who gave Gonzalez that devil fruit!" He yelled. He still wasn't happy about the Gonzalez being turned into a mongoose woman then into a cyborg thing and a punching bag for Freddy to let out his rage was what he needed.

"How is teh mermad anyways?"

"Dead!" Freddy shouted.

"Ya'l are droppin' like flys if ya ask me!" That was the last thing Boston said. Ever. Freddy punched him and sent him flying. Then burned down his ship.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2009)

Above Inanna island stands a man.

He is dressed in an immaculate grey suit, his deep brown hair toussed to casual perfection. Around his neck is a slender grey tie, which he fingers thoughtfully as he observes the chaos below. A small den den mushi buckled to his belt rings and he answers it.

"Nereus."

"Reporting for duty."

"You are observing the rookies?"

"Yes, but I don't see why. They're just kids. No serious threat." A sigh is heard from the other end of the line.

"This goes above you. It's believed that this "bunch of kids" could turn into another wave of supernovas."

"Can they be recruited?"

"We're...working on it. There is also a person of special interest to higher ups on Inanna."

"You mean Annie."

"Yes."

"She's built herself quite the fledgling crew. Undefeated so far."

"I wouldn't doubt it. She was a promising canadite."

"Do I kill her?"

"Of course not. She is to remain unharmed. For now."

"Can I leave yet?"

"Do you feel your duty is finished?"

"No."

"Then stay." Theres a click as the connection is cut. Nereus stares across the horizon, and in the blibk of an eye speeds away.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 25, 2009)

-With De and Tew-

They were still wherever the hell they were last time I posted with them.

Oi, De. I think we should go to the crowd. Everyone's left here.

Y-y-y-You're r-right. T-t-t-this is boring. So they went to the crowd.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2009)

The Makaosu vessel docks in the harbor of Inana island. "Rise and shine, we're here," Hawkins tells Hunter and he kicks him lightly in the shoulder with his boot. Hawkins also looks at Makoto, "Stay out of trouble, there may be Marines here, and high level ones too. We don't want to give Darver anymore added headaches." He knows that Makoto will totally ignore everything he says but at least the kid couldn't say that he wasn't warned.  

Hawkins walks towards the railing and exits the boat. As he strides into town he eyes all the Pirates and adventurers walking about, there seems to be a great hustle and bustle. Hawkins turns down a street corner and stops, he closes his eyes and activates his Devil Fruit sense. The sudden surge of varying powers hits him like a crashing wave and he smiles with delight, so many interesting powers he thinks to himself and some of them quite familiar to boot. "Hmm....I thought that she was dead," Hawkins mutter to himself, "Oh and Dragon boy too!" 

However he puts all this out of his mind, he's only here to find one power that will lead him to a certain old friend of his. Then it hits him, a strong power that surges in his mind like electricity. Hawkins opens his eyes, "Yep that's him."

Before heading off to meet some old friends Hawkins takes out a black den den mushi from his satchel. The communicator is linked directly to Darver himself. Hawkins activates it and speaks, "Darver this is Hawkins. I've confirmed the presence of Larissa here on Inana, also those Unnamed punks are here as well. Just thought you'd like to know, Hawkins out."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2009)

Vergil's butler came into the VIP room and was startled at the scene infront of him. The windows were all smashed and the furniture was all destroyed. Vergil was as perfectly postured as usual, his brother was on the ground clutching his chest. The rage, though subsiding was a lot for one man to take.

"Speak." Vergil said coldly.

"uh...Yes My lord. Bahuk and Oressa du Mortis are on the island. They have Room 3 and 4 respectively."

"Excellent. What of my crew?"

"They are a short distance away, My lord. They have the Horsemen with them."

"Then everything is on schedule. Dante, you shall come back with us. Though you have the potential now, your power is still in it's latent stages. You are to lead the Horsemen and destroy key islands on the Grand line, in so doing we shall become ever closer to realising our dream of complete dominance in the Noble world. However you are not fit to lead them as yet and so will train with us until such a time as you are."

Dante snorted. *"Yeah whatever, lets just get this show on the road." *

"Well then. You shall go to the docks and meet with the Horsemen. I have other matters to address."

Dante had already stormed out.

"Announce my arrival to them.." Vergil ordered the butler who bowed and also took his leave. Vergil waited a few minutes and then got up. He wondered whether to meet Oressa or Bahuk first. He decided on Bahuk, at least his conversation was bareable.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 25, 2009)

Makaosu Base
Darver quietly meditated upon one of the cliffs that reached out from the volcano that overlooked the Makaosu base. Stress was beginning to become overwhelming as he just discovered that Anglora tried to become a possible traitor. Meditation always assisted Darver in keeping control of his emotions and keeping his stress at bay. Though, his quiet mediation upon the high cliff was suddenly interrupted.

*BERU BERU BERU!*"Darver this is Hawkins. I've confirmed the presence of Larissa here on Inana, also those Unnamed punks are here as well. Just thought you'd like to know, Hawkins out."  Hawkins voice rang out from the den den mushi present on Darver's wrist. Darver's eyes shot open as Alain spoke and he heard the dreadful news. The expression on Darver's face would startle the devil himself. 

*"Larissa? That's.....that's impossible! I killed her while at Wyaton! She couldn't have survived that attack. Unless..... that accomplice of hers.... that kid with the probability power. He must've interfered!* Darver was referring to Fluck. *And that accursed crew. They ruined my plans for Wyaton! Especially that gunslinger and her treacherous brother."* Darver said with rage as an image of Larissa, Annie, and James appeared in his head. *"It is imparative that Larissa is killed without a trace of her to be found! She knows too much about the Makaosu."* Darver angrily continued. Aura began to surround Darver as his anger persisted. He released it all in one huge surge. The normally dormant volcano rumbled for a moment as if it was going to erupt. It then suddenly stopped. It isn't often that Darver displays any emotions, let alone anger. He proceeded to descend the volcano and head down towards the base.

*"Prepare a ship for departure to Inana Island immediately!"* Darver commanded in a thunderous tone. "Y-y-yes D-D-Da-Da-Darver-s-s-sama!!!!!!" A group of tero said as they prepared a ship for the Makaosu leader in a few minutes. The ship set sail at full speed towards Inana, with Darver at the head of the ship, anxiously awaiting his arrival at Inana and an angry expression on his face.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 26, 2009)

On the big-screen TV, Zetta's face appeared once again.

"I guess you assholes wanna know who won.  Well I'll get right to it.  The winner between Tatsu and Eddy is Eddy.  Just kidding, just kidding.  The real winner of the match is *Tatsu*.  Next is the match between Matriarch?  Matter?  Mother?  What's that?  I can't say this guys name, that Nobleperson, fuckin' nobles.  Anyway the Nobleman vs. Rex, here's your winner.  *Rex*, rock on.  I myself can play the ukulele.  Anyway on to the next two matches, then a break for the day.  On *Platform 6*, we have *De D. Dee vs. Larissa Absolutis*.  On *Platform 5* we have *James "The Red Monkey" Danziker vs. Gun Genius Annie*.  Can you say epic matches?  I can, Epic Matches.  I will now explain Platforms 5 and 6.

Platform 5: You two get to wear powerful magnets on your necks.  After 5 minutes, the magnets turn on and you're drawn towards your opponent.  Yeah, good luck with that.

Platform 6: You two get to be trapped in a Seastone imbued steel cage.  Let's get it on!

Combatants get on the Cyborg Raptors, to James and Annie, the magnets will be waiting on the Platform.  I'll be watching, so if you don't put them on, I'll put them on for you, with an asskicking in the process."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 26, 2009)

With Rex-

  The rocker woke up to find himself in a nice bed in the infirmary. ?Ah?? He looked around, being here meant someone must have saved him from drowning. He looks at his hands, they?re covered in bandages.. well so is everything else. Rex resembles a mummy with sunglasses.. which makes him the most kickass mummy around. ?Wonder who be winnin the match.? Rex thought to himself leaning back in the bad and getting comfortable. ?This is nice.? He thinks to himself.

*?CONGRADULATIONS!!!!?* the little tree pirates bust into the door, Minus James. ?Wh..WHA!?? Rex exclaims. ?You won!? WHAM! Bolt slaps him on the back, knowing it hurts. ?It was awesome!? Jason shouts. ?Teach me to fly around!? Belle sighed. ?You did a great Job Rex and you kept us in the game. Maybe you should be captain.? She stuck her tongue out at Jason jokingly .?That?s not funny.? Jason comments. ?It was? A good match.? Eve comments. ?Ah?? Rex smiles. ?Thanks mates. But where?s da red one?? He asked. ?James is fighting Annie.? They all answer.  ?Y..You know he be goin to die right?.??


----------



## Zetta (Mar 26, 2009)

*Croix*

The girl came flying towards Croix. Normally, he would have just shot her down but something stayed his hand. Maybe because he didn't sense any hostility or indeed negativity from her. He sensed... curiosity. Still, Croix was already impressed. "Movement using pressurized air bullets? That's a marine tactic." He remember his encounter with Ratsel of G9 several weeks ago. "The fact she mastered it, says a lot."

He waited till she landed. Her landing was not perfect but he had seen worse in his day. The girl approached him. She was wary. Her hands hovered near her revolvers just like Croix's usually did. He could also sense a penetrating feeling. Mantra? He didn't expect someone as young as her to use that but then again... the Grand Line was vast. As she got closer, she smiled and said: "Pleased to meet you Mister Von Croix, I've heard a lot about you. My name's Annie."

Croix looked delighted but he still shook his head. Suddenly both of them moved and quickdrawed one of their guns. The bullets hit eachother in mid-air and ricochetted. From somewhere in the distance, they heard a faint scream. As if a pirate just got hit. Now Croix nodded, smiled and put his gun away.

"That's how gunslingers say hallo." he said amused. He was bored out of his mind and this was exactly what he had needed. "You don't see many in these parts with your skills and senses." He extended his hand. "Adelbert Von Croix notes your skills, Annie. Charmed." 

*Zetta*
Meanwhile, Zetta sat in one of the bar. He was sipping a whiskey and waiting. He had no idea where Zorokiller was. Croix was chained. And who knew where the rest of his crew was. Hawkins was also on the way but who knew what he was gonna do. He might be less forgiving than Zorokiller.

Zetta sighed. He didn't blame him. If any of his former crew demanded his life for what happened, he wouldn't object. He had failed utterly as a captain and as a pirate. He was reduced to be someone else's dog. In his mind, he was no longer the man worthy to become the pirate king. 

He looked at his drink. It was getting warm. He imagined despair. The feeling he used to call up cold. But nothing happened. He tried heating it. Nothing happened. Zetta sighed once more. It made sense. The Gar Gar no mi was fueled by positive emotions. A depressed dog of a pirate could never call upon its powers.

*Drake*
Drake and the others were enjoying the matches. They had taken a table on the terass of a bar near the big screen. Lat had joined them earlier, leaving one of the lower officers in charge of G9. They had even taken off their coats.

It was warm, drinks were on the table and they were in casual clothes. Drake chuckled. This was resembling a vacation more than a mission. He didn't mind though. As long as things didn't go to shit, he could probably round up the pirates easily with his forces. And if any got away, he could blame it on Garrick.

Zengar was getting fired up seeing all the great fights while Lat was busy typing everything in order to add the info to their database. Ratsel was flirting with the barmaid. All in all, if there was a better vacation for him and his crew, he couldn't imagine it.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 26, 2009)

With David-
  ?Oh?? He looks out a window. The volcano had become angry a little while ago, must have been Darver. He sees the leader heading off towards a boat. ?If I?m lucky he?ll die and I?ll become leader.? He thinks to himself. ?But.. I don?t really want him to die. When I become leader I will let him keep the position of assistant vice leader in charge of washing my underwear.? He laughed to himself. Power is everything to David, it always has been. He was born on an island ruled by pirates, his people were weak the pirates were strong. This meant the pirates held authority over the people. David didn?t like this, so he trained and killed the pirate captain. This made David the leader, it made him the man who ran the entire island. But.. His fate had come one day?

  Over ten years ago-

  ?WE?VE GOT A LIVE ONE HERE!? A marine shouts. ?LET GO YOU BASTARD!!!? A young David throws a punch, He?s shorter and less muscular then the marines, so he doesn?t do much against them. These were the big guys.. made to handle the 100+ bounty heads.. ?Heh, you did pretty good for yourself kid, how you managed to-? WHAM! A foot kicks him in the family jewels .?GUAH DAMN IT!? He slaps David across the face sending him to the other end of the ship. ?YOU LITTLE BRAT! WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!??

  One of the other marines quickly rushes to David?s aid. ?Sir! He?s only a kid!? The captain looks at him. ?A kid who slaughtered a pirate crew and earned himself a 30 million beli bounty. Add onto that assaulting a marine captain and refusing capture. You?re going to one of the big prisons boy.? The man grinned. ?I hope you like your stay, Because I?ll be sure to see you hanged.? Before the Judge, David stands without a single drop of fear. ?WE DECALRE! HIM! GUILTY!!!! TEN YEARS!!!!? they shout. ?TEN YEARS!?? the captain exclaims.

  ?He is but a child of circumstance! We cannot see ourselves being so cruel as to kill a child who wanted to save his island! Ten years! Should he continue his current path he will be sentenced to immediate death!? David turned to the captain with a massive grin on his face. ?You piece of shit!? the captain rushed towards the child but was quickly stopped by four guards. ?He is just a child!? they all exclaim. ?You brat.? The captain looks at him. ?Don?t think you can use that as an excuse for long! I?ll see you hanged! I swear to it!?

  ?Send him.? The judge raises his gavel. ?TO THE GREAT PRISON FORTRESS!  CB9! DARK TURTLE!? The men?s jaws all drop. ?CB9!?? Everyone exclaims. ?Th..that?s a prison full of people who betrayed the marines? pirates who..? the man was cut off. ?For his crimes, he is sentenced to 10 years in CB9!? 

  His ship takes off, Yeah, Ten years in CB9 was a lifetime to most prisoners. The great fortress Is nothing more the a massive black dome over an island of sand. The marines don?t even bother coming to the island other than to drop of a prisoner. Why would they, this island is in the middle of the calmbelt. Nothing but seakings and ocean here. Escape means to tempt your fate with the unforgiving sea. Food is delivered to the island on a monthly basis. Water is too, But food goes faster than water. These men have given up hope of escape. They?ve given up fighting each other. All they do now is try to find a means of killing the boredom. 

  The great gate to CB9 opens? The prisoners all see the marine warship dock and throw a prisoner onto land. ?We?ve got a new one.? An old man comments. ?Poor soul, wonder what he did to get tossed here.? A younger man adds. The Ship leaves, the gate closes, The prisoners surround the new inmate. But something is different about this one.. ?It?s a child!? someone shouts. ?They sent a child here!? The old man calls out. ?What the hell is wrong with the marines today.? A man in a torn captains outfit sighs. ?Tossing children into CB9.. What is it he did to deserve this? ?

  David looks up at the men and grins. ?I kill the pirate controlling my town and took over myself.? He states, in a cocky tone. ?Wait? This is? David Jal Kan!?? One of the prisoners turns to the man. ?You know him?? He asks. ?Yes! This kid has a 30million bounty!? they all turn to the kid. ?30 million!? What.. what the hell?? they all are shocked, a kid with 30 million on his head.. this wasn?t something that happened everyday? He wasn?t like Nico Robin? was he!?

  ?Child.? An old man calls out. ?Do you perhaps have a devil fruit?? The man questions. ?Devil fruits are for wimps.? David states mater of factlly. ?Hah?Hahaha?.HAHAHAHAHAHA!? The old man bursts into a fit of laughter. ?Such cockiness? I?ve never seen the likes of it before.? David brushes himself off. ?Leave me alone now. I?m going to go train.? He walks off into the desert. ?This is an island prison child, there is nowhere to go. How will you train?? David turns to them.  ?I?ll run 400 laps around the island.? He says with a grin on his face.

  A few days later, all the prisoners were following David?s training. They had forgotten about their techniques in the years they had been there.. Forgotten what it was like to let themselves go and show off. They still had their weapons; there was no point in the marines removing them? They were trapped anyway and if they killed themselves off well what did that really matter? ?TEACH ME THAT!!!? David shouts to the old man. ?Ah? What?? He looks at the kid. ?The hair thing!? David orders. ?Ah.. Well, It?s called Hermit Kenpo?? The old man explains. ?TEACH ME!? He shouts. ?Why do you wish to know child?? The old man asks.

  ?If I learn that style I will be stronger! I want to be the strongest man in the world so that I can hold the highest authority in the world!? He comments. ?Fine.. If you?re so adamant about learning.. I?ll teach you, but I warn you it takes years to master this style.? A few days later, David had already mastered the moves the old man taught him. ?I? I can?t? Believe it?? The old man was shocked. David had learned and mastered the basic forms of his kenpo in a mere manner of days! It had taken him years of training to get just the basics?.

  ?I want to learn everything!? David shouts to the prisoners. They nod, the next few years he spends his time learning everything they have to teach him. He learns Panda Kenpo, Single sword, double sword and triple sword style. He keeps going, He learns dagger combat, he learns power fist combat, he learns Hermit jutsu.. He learns ways to manipulate the enemies chi.. He was taught about the six forms, David didn?t seem to care for them much. None of them were really useful to him. 

This pattern continues every technique he found in that prison, every man who was willing to teach him. David absorbed all the information and excelled beyond their wildest dreams. By the time he had spent 9 years in there, David was the boss of the island. He had surpassed the other prisoners and they feared his power. What they had created.. But they knew that he had to just survive one more year and he would be free? Free to get back at the world government?

  That year passes quickly, David continues to surpass the prisoners wildest expectations. He has invented his own moves? Moves far more powerful then these men could dream of using?  David named them after the gods of death and chaos. The gods of hate and destruction.. Yeah, He was the perfect weapon for these men to have their vengeance. The gates to CB9 open, the same ship that had taken him in arrived. ?You?re sentence is up Mr. Kan! If you survived that is!? the captain laughs. The kid didn?t survive, he knew he couldn?t have made it.

  ?Oh?? A teen walks out, It was.. ?Im? Im? IMPOSSIBLE!!!? The captain steps back. ?How.. How did you survive!?? he shouts. ?My will to become the highest authority in the world drives me beyond human limits.? David grins. He had created weapons for himself.. Twin katana?s and a trident. ?D..Damn it! I REFUSE TO LET YOU LIVE A SINGLE DAY LONGER!? the captain shouted, He then ordered his crew to aim the cannons at David. 

  ?Bad move.? The prisoners all rush away from the scene.  David raises his twin Katana and connects the hilts together, with a quick spin they lock in place. He places the dual katana horizontally between the prongs of the trident. ?W..What are you planning!?? The captain steps back. ?I?ve wanted to test this on someone.? David comments. ?I won?t let you get away with imprisoning me.? The weapon he had created began to emit a deep dark blackness? it rolled up his arm and covered his body.. This aura he was emitting.. There was no way it was human?.

  There is a loud explosion, followed by a deep silence. The seakings in the area rush away in fear.  The prisoners come out from hiding. The great gate of CB9 is destroyed? the marine ship is no longer even visible.. Just a black smoke emitted from David?s weapon.. That?s all the evidence there is that a fight occurred? ?What? Was that?.? One of the prisoners cowers in fear. ?A..Anubis?.? The old man falls to his knees. ?This?. Is the combination of our styles? all our styles? Anubis?..?


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 26, 2009)

David walked out towards the ocean. He was free for the first time in ten years. “What are you crazy! There’s sea kings out there!”  David just kept walking. Somehow, it seemed as if he was walking on water..  he slowly began to rise. Beneath his feet was the head of a small sea king.. “He… He’s riding the sea king!?” the prisoners are shocked, The sea king continues to swim out, moving David where he wishes to go. 

  It’s not long till he reaches an island. David steps off the beasts head and moves forward. He wants a tattoo; He had seen many people with them. So why not get one for him? He finds a good place, goes in, orders the tattoo, nearly kills the man and gets it for free. David spends a few days free, not caring about the world till a man approaches him. “I’ve watched you for some time now. David.” The man calls out to him. David turns to see a man, dressed in gray, his skin dark his eyes dark. Kind of weird, this man is like a walking shadow.

  “and who are you?” David asks. “Darver Grenguo.” The man comments. “I’ve seen your power. It’s quite impressive.”  Darver extends his hand. “Join my group as vice leader.” David’s ear twitches. Vice leader, That’s one below leader. “why would I do that.” David comments. Darver explains his plans for the future and for his agency. David’s grin grows larger. “That’ sounds like my kind of organization.” He comments to Darver. Yeah, He can use this.. David can use this to attain the highest authority in the world.

  Current-

  David looks out the window a little longer. Not wondering about darver, not wondering about the makosou. He was interested in Miss Belle.. and his home island.. He wondered, how much it had changed in the years he had been gone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 26, 2009)

Annie chuckles at the interplay with Von Croix, she had forgotten what it was like to hang around with folks of her own kind. Those who lived and died by the bullet always living on the edge. _I've missed this_ she thinks to herself. Annie had heard much through the grapevine of how long Von Croix's been around and his many exploits. 

"I'm sorry where were my manners, always shoot first and then say hello," she tells him with a chuckle. Then she eyes Von Croix's state and the chains that restrict him. "Uh, so how the hell did a guy like you get chained up? I'd offer to bust you out but I know for dang sure you could break out yourself." 

Suddenly Zetta's booming voice echoes out of the loud speakers set up around the arena in the distance,  *"On Platform 5 we have James "The Red Monkey" Danziker vs. Gun Genius Annie."
*
Annie looks towards the arena, "Looks like I'm up," she mutters. She turns back towards Von Croix and shrugs, "Sorry fella gotta run. Maybe we can have a drink later," and she looks at his chains, "After you get out of your little bind that is..."  

She loads another Airburst Bubble round into her gold revolver and aims it at the ground, "Gotta fly," she mutters with a chuckle. *BANG! * The air cannon blasts out of the barrel of her gun and she flies towards the stadium again like a rag doll. "GOTTA WORK ON THOSE LAAAANDINGS THOUGH!!" she cries.  
*
WHAM!* Some seconds later Annie lands with a thud inside the arena, landing ontop of some unsuspecting Pirates. She looks around for her crew, and spots Jessie and Shin, "Can one of you guys carry me to the platform please?" she groans while on her back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

"ASTOUNDING MATCHES!!!" Goro shouts with his usual zest. "LET'S GIVE THE FIGHTERS A BIG HAND!!!!" There are some claps, but everyone is more interested in the upcoming fights. "SO LETS GET TO THOSE NEXT FIGHTS!!!!! PLEASE PEOPLE, FOCUS YOUR ATTENTION ON PLATFORM 6!!!!!!!!" Goro takes a deep breath. "IN THE FIRST CORNER, AN EXPERIANCED FIGHTER WHO USES SOUND TO BRUTALLY HACK HIS WAY THROUGH THOUSANDS OF OPPONENTS, A MAN WITH A SIMPLE NAME AND AN UNFORGTABALE FACE, MASTER OF SOUND.....DE!!!!! D.!!!!!!! DEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!" Wild cheers and whoops from the crowd. "AND IN CORNER 2, A RENEGADE ON THE RUN FROM THE WG AND HER FORMER MASTER, WITH HER TRUSTY BLADE BY HER SIDE, FAITHFULLY FOLLOWING HER CAPTAIN TO THE ENDS OF THE EARTH, CONTROLLER OF ORDER, PEACE AND BEAUTY, PUT YOUR HANDS TOGETHER FOR....LARISSAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!" More wild cheers, the crowd is really into this one.

"The uh, odds are 2 to 1 on Larissa," Sparky coughs, jumping in before Goro can start again.

"AND NOW, POSSIBLY ONE OF THE MOST HIGHLY ANTICIPATED MATCHES SO FAR, HERE WE GO." Goro continues. "IN ONE CORNER, THE COCKY, ARROGANT, COMPLETELY INSANE SWORDSMAN OF THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES, A ZOAN OF GREAT VARIETY AND VERSATILITY, SOON TO BE MASTER OF THE 5 SWORD STYLE......JAMES DAAAAAAAAAAAANIKER!!!!!!!!!" Cheers and holler, especially from the LTP, still elated by Rex's win. "AND IN THE OTHER CORNER, THE 3RD FOUNDER OF THE UNBEATEN, UNNAMED CREW, A LEGEND IN THE MAKING, MARKSMEN, GUNSLINGER, AND ASSASAIN EXTRORDINARE, SOMEBODY YOUR GRANDKIDS WILL BE READING ABOUT IN HISTORY BOOKS....I WANT YOU TO WELCOME....ANNIE THE KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID!!!!!!" The crowd goes completely wild, obviously Annie is a mutual favorite. The Unnamed crew grins, confident Annie is going to win this one. "AND THE ODDS?" Goro booms. 

"Uh, 2 to 1 Annie. It um, would've been more, but the particular stage hampers her quite a bit.

"AND THERE YOU HAVE IT!!!! LET'S GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD!!!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 26, 2009)

Flynn arrives in the arena having found a spare set of clothes. Thankfully he has a closet full of twelve exact copies of his outfit. He walks to William's tent and congratulates him, "Good job buddy," he tells William. 

When he hears Annie's name announced he narrows his eyes. "That's the bitch who stole my clothes!" he grumbles, "I hope whoever that Red Monkey guy is, he kicks her ass." 

"I wouldn't mind it if he stole her clothes either," he says with a grin. 

Elsewhere on the island, Hawkins approaches the outside of a bar where he has tracked Zetta to. "Yeah he's definitely in there," Hawkins mutters. 

Hawkins walks straight towards the swinging double doors and strides into the bar casually. He spots Zetta immediately at the front on a bar stool, he doesn't even need his devil fruit sense either, the shockingly bright red hair is more then enough to make him stick out from the crowd. Hawkins strides towards the front and sits on an empty bar stool next to him. 

"So this is what's become of the great Flame Haired Zetta...the man who would be Pirate King, but instead became a failure and a hasbin," Hawkins states, and he doesn't even look at his old Captain while he speaks. Hawkins closes his eyes and envisions Zetta's power in his mind. _Now how did it work again?_ he asks himself wordlessly, _Ah yes anger makes the lightning and I've got plenty of anger at the moment._ 

Hawkins points his right hand at a long row of liquor bottles. *BABOOM!* A tiny sliver of lightning hits the bottles and they shatter into millions of pieces, alcohol spills everywhere. Hawkins laughs to himself. _Just like riding a bicycle, you never forget how!_ he thinks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 26, 2009)

James had heard his name called and left immediately, "Alright! Our winning streak has just begun! I'll keep this thing going no problem!!!" He has been walking in the opposite direction of the Platform for a good 10 minutes, the Cyborg Rapter tugging on his shirt the whole time, however it has got over powered and dragged along with him.

James finally turned around, "Eh? What's this?" He asks poking the Rapter. The cyborg's eyes light up spotting an oppertunity to do as programmed. It quickly slides under James and sprints to the arena, "WHAT'RE YOU DOING!!!"

Before he knows it, he has arrived at the platform. He leaps onto it and begins to crack his neck and knuckles, "Now where is this girl?" The words announced run through James' head.

"AND IN THE OTHER CORNER, THE 3RD FOUNDER OF THE UNBEATEN, UNNAMED CREW, A LEGEND IN THE MAKING, MARKSMEN, GUNSLINGER, AND ASSASAIN EXTRORDINARE, SOMEBODY YOUR GRANDKIDS WILL BE READING ABOUT IN HISTORY BOOKS....I WANT YOU TO WELCOME....ANNIE THE KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID!!!!!!" 

"Unbeaten...legend in the making...will be ready about in history books, THAT WILL BE ME! I DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT GUYS TALKING ABOUT!"

"Uh, 2 to 1 Annie. It um, would've been more, but the particular stage hampers her quite a bit."

"2 to 1!!! More like Infinity to 0! AHAHAHA! Who needs this stupid magnet anyway..." He says kicking the magnet that rests on the floor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 26, 2009)

Jessie drags Annie up to the Raptor. The back of Annie's head bumps over and over again on the ground, "Hey I asked if you could carry me not give me a concussion!" Annie hollers at the Shipwright girl. 

"Sorry I'm still a little tired from my match," Jessie responds in a huff. Annie leaps to her feet and walks to the top of the Raptor herself. "That's the last time I fly around like that, I won't be able to sit on a chair without pain for a week," she mumbles to herself.

"Good luck Annie!" Jessie calls out. Annie nods back, "Thanks but I just wanna get this over with so I can get a drink," she responds. The Raptor carries Annie over to the platform, her opponent is already there jawing his mouth. Annie leaps to the platform and lands in front of James in a crouching position.  

"2 to 1!!! More like Infinity to 0! AHAHAHA! Who needs this stupid magnet anyway..." James says kicking the magnet that rests on the floor. Annie however picks up her magnet and clasps it around her neck. She rolls her eyes at James bravado and walks towards his magnet, picking it up. Then she tosses it at him. 

"You afraid to get too close to me?" she asks him. She puts her hands over her two gold revolvers gunslinger style and waits for him to make his move. _He's a Zoan_ Annie remembers,_ close up he'll be murder_ she thinks, _especially with those swords_. She sighs as she looks down at her magnetic collar, _hmmm....maybe I can use this to my advantage. _


----------



## Zetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Croix laughed as Annie flew off. "Give her hell kid!" He looked at his shackles and then at the bar where he knew Zetta was. "Almost time." He took out some needles and started working on the locks. "Beter start on these."

At the bar, Zetta hadn't noticed Hawkins coming in. Infact, he had only noticed him when the bottles exploded and he felt his power being tapped. The one he couldn't reach himself. He looked up and noticed his old friend. Apparently, he wasn't too pleased. "Hawkins. It's been a while..." he said slowly. "You're right."
He shook his head.

"You're absolutely right. I failed you and the crew. For that, I deserve your wrath." He stared right infront of him, to the ruined bottles that symbolised his own shattered dreams.." The crew is gone, Croix is imprisoned and I'm someone's lapdog now. I hardly deserve to be called Pirate King." 

His face cleared up somewhat. "Whatever you want to say, say it..." he pauzed and he grabbed a bottle from behind the bar. The bartender took off what Hawkins had started blasting. "Least let me pour you a drink first." He poured that drink. "And while you're at it... tell me what you've been up to. Croix and I spent months trying to track the rest of you."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 26, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Bolt gets up and puts his hands in his pockets.
"K.  This time, I _am_ leaving."
"But why!?  James is about to fight."
"Exactly.  Its James. I'm not bothered watching that kid get his ass kicked.  Especially when I can do that on my own."
He begins to walk away when Belle grabs him by the shoulder and turns him around.
"Then where are you going?  You know, in case we need to find you or something..."
"I'm looking for a specific person.  He's dangerous, so do get too involved, k?"
"Who do you even know apart from us!?  Hell, I bet you don't even remember the name of the guy you just fought!"
"Who?"
"You serious?  You know, you were on that platform where people were shooting at you and stuff.  Saber, red coat, he spat on you..."
"The tongueless guy?  That was today?"
"YES!"
"Wow.  Felt like ages ago... wasn't exactly one of my most memorable fights, but what can you do.  It was almost as if God was being lazy or something."
"What are you talking about!?"
"Well, either way, during my fight, you may or may not have noticed a big cut across my chest."
"Yeah.... so?  You were in a middle of a fight."
"It wasn't done by Captain Chatty.  It was someone else."
"So that means that you are-"
"Gonna find him and have a civil conversation..."
".........."
".........."
".........."
"Just kidding, I'm gonna kick his ass."
He shakes off Belle's hand and begins walking off.
"Just.... don't do anything _too_ stupid.  And come back alive!"
"Don't worry.  If I'm not back in 5 minutes," He turns around, smiles and gives a thumbs up, "keep waiting."
As he walks off, Belle facepalms.  "So.....Stupid....."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 26, 2009)

With Joseph-

"Wellp. should be getting back to the crew now." Joseph stands up and wipes himself off. "Ah." he stops.  "You can come out now." Joseph turns around. "How did you know i was here?" Kama walks out from behind a chimney. "It was pretty obvious. I can smell pirate from 4000 miles away." Kama blinks. "How do you do that?" he asks. "Marine trick " Joseph comments. "Oi, That's my line kinda." Kama comments. "Hmm." Joseph rubs his chin. "You know..." Kama comments. "You seem kinda familiar." the two speak at the same time.

"I've had that feeling alot actually." Joseph commented. "Wellp, Mr. Marine. I've been curious for a while. What exactly are you guys doing here?" Kama smirked under his mask. "That's awesome." Joseph comments. "how did you do that?" Kama blinked. "Ninja trick." WHAM! they give eachother a high five.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2009)

“You sure that was smart?”  Nikki said to Heather as they walked away from the ship.

“What?”  Heather said giving her a scowl.  “Your doubting anything I do?” she snapped at her friend.

“N-no…it’s just…leaving Hunter alone on the ship…and giving her...her cleaver...”  Nikki said with a sigh as she rubbed the back of her neck.

“Oh Hunter will be fine!”  Tony said cheerily as she looked at the sights around them.  “She has that cat…Dallas!”  she added looking down at Ratchet for a moment before looking again at the shops.

“Right…that will help…”  Nikki said rolling her eyes.

“It was either that or bring her with us.  And, honestly…” Heather said then chuckled.  “I think I took the best option.  Now were is this tournament being held?”  she says stopping and looking around them.

“Well…”  Nikki said looking around also.  “We follow the excited yells?”  she said with a shrug.

Heather tossed her a glare.  “Ya think?”  she said rolling her eyes.  “Hey you!  Kid!”  Heather called to a boy walking by.  “Can you tell me where exactly the tournament is being held?”

“Geesh lady…”  the young kid said rudely.  “It’s right up that road…the big arena…the crowd yelling…are you blind?”

“I was going to give you something for the information but now I think I will box your fucking ears!”  Heather snapped causing the kid to run but not before sticking out his tongue and giving her the bird.  “What the fuck is wrong with kids these days?”  Heather growled looking at her companions.

Nikki just shook her head and fingered the handle of her hammer.  “I could finish off the little brat…” she mumbled.

“Maybe he just wasn’t taught any manners…” Tony said in surprise as she bent and picked up Ratchet.

“Come on.  Let’s go…”  Heather snapped as the moved quickly to the arena.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 26, 2009)

With the poison blade pirates-

"Damn it..." Akuma grips his blade tightly. "IS HE TRYING TO MAKE A FOOL OUT OF ME!!!" he slams his fist into a while, venting about Bolt's loss. "That asshole thinks he can hit me and then lose to someone who even i could beat in my sleep!? the hell kinda arrogant cocky ass does he think he is!!!" meanwhile, with the other PBP- "Where'd the arrogant one go?" Reiko asked the captain. "To vent about Bolt losing." Geki commented. He was more interested in how Rex had faired... it was quite the entertaining fight and surely gave them back the respect they had lost for the LTP. 

With Bolt-

He hears something going on in an alley. "Hey, I found you." Bolt comments with a grin. Akuma turns around and his face turns into a menacing smile with peircing red eyes. "I've been waiting for you asshole."


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 26, 2009)

-Bolt and Akuma-

Bolt chuckles to himself.  "Asshole?  Me?  Oh you."
"You made a fool out of me!  Losing to a pathetic man like that in front of everyone!  I thought you were special."
"Oh, but I save my best for the good stuff," he takes out his sai and spin them as they shine in the light and then points at him, "Like you."
The man slowly begins to draw his katana from its sheath.  "Big talk coming from a wounded man like yourself."
"Pain is only a state of mind."
"I was hoping you'd say something like that."
"LILY LYNCH!"
"What the-"
*BAM*
Bolt pins the man against the wall with the sai's prong going around his neck and embedding itself into the wall.  Bolt's knee is pressed against his hand holding the kanata and he grins.  
"But before we start this little game of ours, I'd like you to answer a few questions of mine."
"Oh really now?"
"Who are you, and what do you want with me?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Mar 26, 2009)

"Theres Dante!" 'There's Heather!" Both Ace and Tri where looking around outside the arena and then they both turned around super fast. Bonk The both hit heads and fell to the ground. " Fuck!" Ace yelled grabbing Tri's rifle. Tri pulled out the Shotgun. Both aimed over each others heads. "Looks like a guy has got Dante hostage i got him." Tri said aiming at Vergil. "FUCK YEAH REVENGE IS MINE NOW TRI!" Ace aimed at Heather.

*BAM! BAM!* Two shots where fired one at Heather the other at Vergil. "They can't dodge bullets!" Tri said with a evil smirk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 26, 2009)

Hawkins takes the drink and simply stares at it, "What have I been up to?" he replies and he laughs bitterly at Zetta's question. 

_Sometime ago..._
_We focus on a jungle island. In front of an ancient looking temple. "LEAVE HER OUT OF THIS!! I'M THE ONE YOU WANT GODDAMMIT!!" Two World Government agents in black suits pin down Hawkins on the ground with seastone restraints. He struggles to free himself but can't. In front of him another agent holds a switchblade to a woman's neck. 

"Looking for Poneglyphs is illegal," says the agent as he passes his switchblade an inch over the girls throat with a devilish grin. Hawkins narrows his eyes at the agent, red faced with anger, if only he had his whips or if this damn seastone wasn't hindering him he could do something.  

"I SWEAR TO ODA IF YOU HURT HER I'M GOING TO...."

Suddenly the agent laughs and slices open the womens neck and she crumples to the ground like a lifeless dummy. Blood pool all around her neck. Hawkins yells with fury and he feels an anger he's never felt before, and he tries to push off the guards but they slam him to the jungle floor and press his face into the ground. One of the agents takes out a pistol and points it at the back of Hawkins head, "Pay for your crimes," the agent mutters and he presses the trigger. *BABLAM!* Suddenly the air fills with a heavy energy and blasts all the agents off their feet. The bullet goes astray. As Hawkins struggles to return to his feet he can hear the agents screaming and bones cracking. Hawkins gets to his knees and a tall figure looms over him and offers him his hand. 

Hawkins looks up at the man. *"I've been looking for you Mister Hawkins. My name is Darver Grenguo,"* he says and then he points at the dead woman on the ground, *"Do you want the power to avenge her? To avenge all of the people of Ohara?"* he asks Hawkins.  _

_Right here right now..._
"I met a girl after the crew broke up. We traveled the world looking for Poneglyphs," Hawkins says. "I was going to ask her to marry me," he downs the entire glass of Whiskey, "But then the World Government came knocking and they took her away from me just like they took Ohara." 

Hawkins narrows his eyes at the glass and cracks it into glass shards in his gloved right hand, "And then I met a new Captain. One who I can believe in, who doesn't give up," and at this he purposely glares at Zetta, "We're going to bring a new world, even if we have to burn it all down to achieve it," Hawkins mutters.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

Nereus stopped inside a bar, first making sure he was a good distance away from Annie. He didn't think her mantra was sophisticated enough to pick him up yet, but you could never be too careful. He looked around...ah there he was. The man in a long black coat. 2 beers sitting on the counter in front of him. Nereus slid into the stool. 

"Nereus"

"Of course. Found anything?" The man shrugged. 

"Mainly rookies. There are a few big names here. Zetta. Montauge." Nereus scoffed.

"Montauge is 100 years too early to challenge me. And Zetta is nothing but a whipped dog." The man shrugged and took a sip of beer.

"Von Croix could prove a problem"

"I'm not afraid of bullets. You should know that."

"Just saying. You know, I'm suprised to see you here. Doing Everett's dirty work."

"You know I honor my promises."

"If it suits your interests." Nereus didn't deny it.

"He funded the Eternity project. The kids and the fruits. It's worth it. Not like he's giving me anything challenging." He waved his hand nonchalantly.

"True. But best to stay on your guard. The kids who destroyed the Fallgrand base are here."

"Way I heard it, they destroyed the entire freaking island."

"Doubtful. They aren't that strong."

"Whatever," Nereus said, standing up. "I have to go."

"Oh, the other man said, not looking up. "Intelligence reports Darver is headed here." Nereus grinned. 

"Darver! That old dog. I'll have to greet him when he gets here." He rolled up his sleeve, showing a long, nasty looking scar. "And maybe settle some old scores."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Zetta sighed. "I can relate... the death of my wife sent me on to the seas." His features, calm a moment ago, turned livid. "I should have been there... I should have stopped them." The pure rage, amplified by the devil fruit, made the windows of the bar shatter. "World Government. Their nobles. Their system. All of it."

He turned quickly to Hawkins. "Did I ever tell you why I wanted to be Pirate King?" Hawkins looked flinched for half a second. He hadn't expected the movement. "I figured the only way to take them out... was with the largest army of pirates ever created." He looked at his glass again.

"During our maiden voyage, I discovered a few things." He took a sip. "The thugs who attacked my village were privateers. Small time pirates working as some faux shichibukai for the World Government." He glared at Hawkins now, this time the fire was burning behind his eyes. "Let your new captain have his world. But if anyone's burning those bastards down...it'll be me." The bar infront of them combusted into a small inferno.

On queue, a bullet fired. It flew around the room in an impossible patern and hit the chain around Zetta's neck right in the poisoning mechanism, shattering it. Zetta and Hawkins looked at the door. A man in a long black coat and wide-brimmed hat with feather stood in it. He had a cello case slung over his shoulder while the strap while his other hand held a smoking gun. "Long time, no see Hawkins." the well-dressed gunman sneered.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 26, 2009)

Hawkins looks at Von Croix and then back at Zetta, "What the hell is this, some kind of reunion?" he asks sarcastically, "Are Zooey and Kai going to pop out of the bathroom and yell surprise you're on candid Camera?"  

Zetta shrugs and grins slightly at the mention of those names. Hawkins returns his attention to Von Croix, "Von Croix you're still as ugly as ever I see," Hawkins says with a chuckle, "But you still know how to make an entrance." he pats the Dragonhide whips in his holsters, "I'm still carrying these old ones around." 

Von Croix walks into the bar, "Aye, I remember making them, and who are you callin' ugly? I age like a fine wine," he replies with a grin. 

Hawkins shakes his head and points at the poison chain, "Just what the fuck are you two up to anyway?"


----------



## Zetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Zetta sighed. "That's the hard part... Let me explain." Croix sat down next to them produced a fire extinguisher to stop the bar fire. "A couple of days ago, we were at a port town for supplies. While there we had an argument." He scratched his head. "We found two good leads to our lost members."

Croix took out a notepad and nodded. He drew the island. "We had found leads to the whereabouts of Zooey and Zorokiller. There were rumours of an onigiri-shaped samurai making a name for himself. At the same time, we heard of the Blades Pirates... who had named themselves in honor of Zooey." He then drew two arrows, each going in two different directions. "The problem was, if we pursued one, the other trail would have been lost."

Hawkins nodded as Zetta continued. "We needed a way to get all the leads to come to us instead of the other way around... so we devised a plan." Croix flipped the page and drew a sketch of Inanna. "During our searches, we got in contact with a very powerful and at the same very corrupt vice-admiral. We contacted him and proposed the idea of a tournament to gather pirates, like Jack had done."

Croix chuckled. "The fat bastard took it hook line and sinker. Imagine the promotion he'd get if he brought back every rookie pirate making a name for himself in the Grand Line." He then drew a line across the first island. "We had used this guy before for info so we knew he would double cross us. So we staged a fight so elaborate, so explosive, that even he would have heard it."

Zetta suddenly got a serious expression. "Here's where the flaw in our plan was evident. We didn't expect them to send G9. Our original plan to control the asshole was to keep his men hostage and blackmail his cooperation." Croix sighed. "The G9 big four... not even I could keep them all at bay. They kidnapped me."

Here, Zetta turned livid. "Our Xanatos roulette failed and we ended up being their dogs. Croix was chained to the roof and as a final insult, they had me host the tourny with the G9 as our watchdogs. That necklace was supposed to kill me if I disobeyed." His face brightened somewhat.  "Luckily, before I got here, I was able to pull some strings and get Old Man Paegyun as backup. He snuck Croix a lockpick so now we're supposed to be free now..."

Croix ended the story. "That's not the case... while we did achieve our objective and get everyone here... we put everyone in too much danger. Marines, G9 and Tenryuubito. We never expected this." 

He shook his head. "We put you, Zorokiller and even innocent pirates in danger..." The resolve in his eyes was clear. "Whatever it takes, we have to save as many as possible." 

Zetta sighed. Not just a normal sigh, but a sigh that revealed true sadness. "I'm not letting my friends get hurt again because of my negligence. Even if it costs me my life..."


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 26, 2009)

William nodded to Kent, Jorma and Flint.  Angelina had calmed down by then, and William was tired.  He had just fought a tough fight and just wanted to relax.  He lay down, eyes closed, on a bed and quickly fell asleep to his crewmates' conversation.     

Several minutes later, William awoke with a start.  A stranger had arrived at the tent he was sleeping in.  A man wearing a white, grinning mask and black clothes.  The man began to introduce himself.  "My name is Martin Keamy, captain of The Vendetta pirates." A gloved finger was pointed at William.  "I want to talk to him."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 26, 2009)

-With De-

He marched to the cage with confidence. Not so much as a drop of sweat was on De's body. He reached into his tux jacket and pulled out 3 cigars. He light all three of them, took a deep breath then exhaled. Then in the background he made "Overtaken" play. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]eFdYAckrjyc[/YOUTUBE]




Larissa? Order, Peace, and Beauty? Bah! De D. Dee is Order, Peace, and Beauty. Bwa~~~hahahaha!! He turned to the crowd and used his sound powers to make sure everyone heard his words, None of you have seen a real pirate fight until you've seen someone from The Drunken Rum Pirates! We are the manliest of men, and the womanliest of women. In one word, we are Stratapungent.

The whole crowd facepalmed. *Stratapungent!? Did you make that up!?*

I did. Jealous? The crowd facepalmed again.

Now De had finally stepped in the cage. He was never more ready for a fight.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 26, 2009)

James catches the collar and puts it on, "Hah? Afraid, not likely." It locks into place and James slowly slips his hands down to his swords and draws two of them.

The red and silver blades shine as the sun hits them. In a quick second James makes his move and runs forward, Annie fires off a round of bullets but the Red Monkey blocks them with his sword and keeps on pressing forward, "I'm used to guns and bullets, I just went up against Gunner Monkeys!"

He chuckles to himself as he imagines Annie as a monkey. He gets serious once again and presses forward. After avoiding and blocking more gunfire he finally approaches the gunslinger, "Monkey Sli-" Before he can swing his sword Annie points her trusty revolvers at the floor at an angle and fires, *"Airburst Bubble!"*

She propels to the right avoiding the attack easily, "Good thing I lowered the power on that one." She says to herself as she safely lands this time unlike her previous attempts.

"You're not getting away that easily!" He turns his attempted attack into a new technique, holding both of his swords behind him, "Branch Cannon!" A wave of red energy shoots from the blades and right for the pirate Co-Captain.

With Makoto-

"Psh, stay out of trouble." Makoto mocks Hawkins' warning, "I came here to have some fun, sometimes that takes a little trouble." 

He speeds into a bar quickly and then gets back to the same position he was walking in before, this time a drink in his hand. He chugs the drink and tosses the bottle, "Well, time to see what these rookies are up to." He launches off into the distance, insearch of some entertainment.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 26, 2009)

"Who are you, and what do you want with me?" Akuma smirks and pushes forward as hard as he can. His neck slowly begins to bleed, but Bolt's weapons are pulled out of the wall. "Akuma. Akuma No Hebi."  He grinned. "What do i want with you? It's not what i want with you, it's what my crew wants with your crew." He grins. "We've seen your progression, We were impressed by it.. The feats you pulled off that go seemingly unnoticed in the world. Somehow you've taken down kingdoms, destroyed pirate crews that had bounties much higher then your own.." 

Akuma's grin grows. "We want to fight you. Plain and simple. We want to see how we match up against your crew. And so far we havent been impressed." Auma slams the handle of his blade into bolt's stomach and knocks him into a wall. "Akuma Style: Duel sword demon crusher!" he begins to spin his Katana's around and lunges forward. Bolt ducks, the back of Akuma's Katana's hit the wall. Nothing happenes. "HAHAHAHA!" Bolt laughed. 

"You did do-" BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!! the building explodes, then the building behind it and the building behind it... Creating a domino effect of collapsing buildings. "Hehehehehe." Akuma grins. "I'm kinda glad you did dodge."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 26, 2009)

Hunter sits on the ship, ?Finally?Why are you so excited?...I wanted our baby back?I know, but...We?ve defended our honor with this blade!?Yeah, but we can?t use it on this ship anymore boss...I know?? Hunter converses with herself.

?So Hunter, how much do you really like it here?? Dallas speaks to Hunter.

?Not much?Quite a bit!? Hunter says, looking at her friend.

((OOC: I know it?s not much?but I just can?t wrap my mind around them at this point?*sigh*))


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2009)

Rek sighed. Another defeat. 

"One less point for me. Perhaps I should cease going after first blood." He mused.

Matyr walked out of the medical tents, annoyed. He had lost, and he wasn't too happy about it. "Raaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! I'll kill everyone in this island!!!!!!!!"

Elza and Cass meet up with Matyr, still sore with his defeat. "Cheer up, you did great!" Cass tells him.

Matyr's mood suddenly lightens up. "Mean it?"

"Of course! Except for the part where you tried to burn everyone, but that's O.K.!"

_Du Mortis Airship_ 
Bahuk is approached by a servant bearing him news. 

"Milord, Lord Vergil seeks an audience with you." 

Bahuk grins. "Then I better meet him."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 26, 2009)

*"Branch Cannon!"* exclaims James. A wave of red energy shoots from the blades and right for the pirate Co-Captain. Annie's eyes widen in surprise at the attack but then she scratches her chin, "Hey wait how the hell did you just make a laser beam from your swords?!" 

"That's how awesome I am!" retorts James as he charges forward behind the beam attack. Meanwhile Annie leans herself backwards as if in a limbo contest. The back of her head touches the platform and the red beam attack passes an inch over her chest. Suddenly a shadow looms over her body, James appears in the air over Annie with two of his swords crisscrossed out in front of him, *"Monkey Slicer!"* he exclaims. He slashes at Annie in a X shaped pattern but she rolls sideways and spins to her feet away from him as he lands. A second later James swords dig into the platform, creating two large and deep x shaped patterns in the ground where Annie's face just was. 

Annie crouches on the platform and touches a tiny horizontal cut on her lower right cheek. The gunslinger has yet to use her mantra and she doesn't plan to at this juncture. Since this is a tournament and not life or death she would feel dishonored to have such an unfair advantage over her opponent. Annie shakes her head at how much she's changed. _When did you grow a Conscience?_ she asks herself.  

The Gunslinger places her brown leather aviator goggles over her face and grins, "Well you got first blood fella," she says with a chuckle. Annie aims her right revolver at James face. 

"I told you bullets won't work on someone who just fought a tribe of gunner Monkeys!" James exclaims. "Who said this was a bullet?" she asks him. 

*"SUNSHINE ROUND!" * and suddenly a bright white light shoots out of the barrel of her gun, enough to blind anyone in its path who even looks at it for a second. James eyes widen as the light fries his retina's. He attempts to cover his eyes at the last second but its too late. As the light dims James opens his eyes but all he can see are white spots in his vision. 

Annie smiles from ear to ear as she slides her goggles off her face. The blindness will only last a minute at most but its more then enough time to end this. She loads a small cartridge into both her revolvers and aims it at James who staggers around blindly, cutting at phantom Annie's, "OI! Where are you!?!" he hollers. 
*
"KILLSHOT ROUND!"* she hollers and she fires a huge fireball at the blinded Red Monkey.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 26, 2009)

-Bolt vs. Akuma-

Bolt stands back up and cracks his neck.  "Akuma, eh?  Well, it seems that you live up to your name."
"Can't say the same about you."
"Well, maybe one day you'll be lucky enough to see me take one of these off."  He begins shaking his wrist and pointing out the weights that he has, not only on them, but on his ankles and waist as well.
"Hmmm, weights.  A bit primitive, but effective.  I haven't heard any rumors about you taking them off though."
"That's because I haven't found anybody worthy enough to see my true speed."
"Maybe you'll see that I am worthy."
"I'll be the judge of that."

The two seemingly disappear in a flash, but then there is a large shockwave coming from the center of the road.  All the debris of the collapsed buildings that did stay standing crumbled.  Bolt and Akuma stood there, blades entangled with sparks flying.  A bead of sweat trickles down Bolt's forehead.
"Looks like you're more tired than you thought.  I wonder what the look on your crewmates' faces will be when I tell them I've killed you."
Bolt's eyes emit a slight killing intent and coldly says, "If you ever do anything to my crewmates, I swear to God, I will fucking kill you."
"You're acting a bit wilder than usual, Bolt.  I LIKE THAT!"

The two step back and then take another massive swing at each other.  Another large shockwave, knocking over nearby civilians.  The sparks begin to fly as each time one of them attack, its parried by the other.  
"This is it!  THIS IS WHAT I'VE WANTED!"
Bolt quickly flips one of his sai around and then pulls back.  "BLUEBELL BANG!"
*WHAM*
Right to the side of Akuma's head, sending him tossing and turning into a building.  
"I guess that makes you a bit of a masochist, eh?"
Akuma emerges from the building, blood trickeling down his forhead.  He has a big grin, and licks the blood that begins running down his cheek.
"I prefer sadist."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 26, 2009)

Shin was now comfortably watching the matches, or better said he was watching Annie's match, he had little interest in the other one.Though the fact a powerful swordsman, or in this case swordswoman, was about to show up may gain his interest when that match starts.

But now he was sitting with his fellow unnamed pirates, as you may expect, while enjoying a cigarette.Though few knew this but when Shin was nervous he would smoke even more, for the entire remainder of Annie's battle Shin would constantly keep smoking, he had confidence in Annie but one wrong move could end with her losing her head by this monkey guy.

"Red Monkey Danziker huh?"The swordsman wasn't familiar to Shin, though he was sure to look him up later.A possible rival after all."Annie will have to end this fast though, when the magnets are activated she'll be heavily disadvantaged against a swordsman, bullets will veer of their path by the magnetism and in close range he'll slice her up........"Yeah, this was bad


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2009)

"Annie's match has begun. I should watch." Rek said. "Will you be joining me?" He asks the others.

"Like we have anything better to do." Uno tells him.

Rek's group moves to the bleachers, where he sees Shin and the Unamed crew.

"Fancy meeting you people here." Rek tells the Unamed crew as he, Jun, Uno and Sogar take a seat next to them.

"The battle is going well." Jun comments. "But victory is still uncertain." 

Uno chuckled mockingly."What do you expect, gaijin? The battle has just begun."

"Battles can end in the span of a second, guailo. You should know, you lost to REK of all people, guailo." Jun fired back.

"Watch your tongue, GAIJIN!" Uno threatened, revealing a small knife under his cape. 

"Your weapon is as ridiculous as your outfit, especially your helmet." 

"May I kill her?" Uno asked Rek.

"Later. Right now, let's focus on the match.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 26, 2009)

Hawkins takes all of Zetta's story in and he sits quietly while processing it all. "So that dumb Riceball is here too huh?" he mutters to himself. It had been a long time since he had seen him, what a screwball but still a loyal ally. 

"The Marines, the World Nobles, you guys, all these Rookie crews all here in one spot. It's like a recipe for disaster," then Hawkins smiles deviously and looks at Zetta and Croix, "I work for The Makaosu now. My employers name is Darver Grengou. He's a two hundred plus million dollar bounty Pirate. We've recently decimated the Cipher Pol branches and destroyed a high level WG facility."  

Hawkins leans in and talks in low voice suddenly, "I suspect that he'll be arriving here quite soon to eliminate one of our rogue agents. I may be able to persuade him and some of my other peers to help you guys destroy every single Marine, and World Noble on this godforsaken Island in one clean sweep. It'll end all of your problems and well to be honest with you its right up the Makaosu's alley. Together we'll have the firepower to do it too." 

"So what do you say?" he asks Zetta and Croix, "It'll be like old times."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2009)

Dante and the butler walked towards the harbour where, in the distance, they could see three huge ships. Dante sat, getting agitated through inactivity.

*"Dammit!"* he said through boredom. Just them he heard a gunshot, *"Annie?"* he thought and rolled to the side, with his weapons drawn. Then the butler dropped dead and Dante looked around for the shooter. It wasn't Annie, it was someone slightly more pleasant.

*"Hey! Tri! Ace!" *Dante waved stepping over the dead butler, *"Ah! poor guy!"*

__________________________________________-

Vergil approached the massive battleship and allowed himself a smile. "As grand as Bahuk himself." he held Yamato in his left hand as he always did and allowed a servant to escort him to the airship.

"Wonderful workmanship. This surpasses anything in my fleet." Vergil said to Bahuk admiring the detail. "A pleasure as always." He extended a hand out in greeting. There was a mutual understanding that they would one day backstab each other, but today was not that day. It was so much easier with the cards on the table.

"It seems that most of the major players are here. This could be an opportunity to bring down a few Nobles. I have been told that the Earl of Preston and the Duke of Ted are also watching these fights. I'm afraid these wild stallions will have to meet their demise before the day is done. Naturally we can blame it on some random group of pirates." Vergil said getting straight to the point


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2009)

Captain Zane Garrick, the hero of the Marines, protege of Admiral Akainu (Oda bless his saintly soul), and champion of Justice walks into a bar. He notices that there is a lot of damage here as if a fight has just occurred. Then his eyes widen as he zooms in on the red haired Pirate conversing with two others all the way at the front of the bar. He recognizes the other two from that same goddamn crew as well, "It's my motherfuckin lucky day..." he mutters to himself. 

Garrick prepares to take off all his weights and go all out. This time he's going to play for keeps and wreck that flame haired bitch and his nakama but then suddenly Clemens grabs him from the side. 

"Oh hey Ethan!" she exclaims, "I've been looking all over for you, you're late!" Garrick looks down at Clemens, "Huh Ethan?! What the fuck are you talking about?" he asks her. Clemens nudges the plainclothes Marine out the door and into the street. She doesn't stop until they round the corner. 

"Let's talk about old times Ethan," she says with a smile. "You better give me a good explanation for what you're doing because I have some Pirates to fuck up!" he tells her. Clemens grabs Garricks right hand and smirks at him, "Sir in my humble opinion that would be quite a mistake at this juncture of the game," she says. 

"And why is that?" Garrick scowls at her. Clemens chuckles, "Well sir if you only knew what I've found out lately and just who the major players are." Garrick's scowl goes away for a second, "Go on," he tells her. 

Clemens relates to her all the intel that she has gathered since she's been undercover. "So the Makaosu are here and I just found out that Darver himself may be coming, also I have reason to believe that there is a plot against the lives of certain World Nobles during the tournament, not to mention G9, and the presence of some other wild cards who I'm still gathering info on." 

"Sounds like one big clusterfuck to me, goddamn FUBAR!" he exclaims. Clemens nods, "Uh huh and the best part is that if we bide our time and lay low we could swoop in when the times right and the shit hits the fan and nab every rookie on this island, Darver and several of his elite agents, and even save a World Nobles life too boot!" 

Clemens presses her body close to Garrick's and smiles up at him, "And you know what that means don't you?" she whispers. Garrick grins, "A promotion for me!" he exclaims. Clemens laughs, "You mean us..." she corrects him. "Yeah whatever!" he exclaims and then he lifts her into the air suddenly, "Open a mirror straight to your bed!" he orders her, the thought of a promotion has charged him up. 

Clemens laughs, "Why of course sir!" her eyes glow green and she waves her right hand. A large mirror opens up in the air and Garrick runs through it. A second later he dives onto a king sized bed with Clemens in his arms.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2009)

The three ships docked and Dante felt that horrible chi he had felt before. The guy in the hood with the giant sickle, Death, easily the most dangerous of the lot. War, Pestilance and Famine followed, they were all on the monstrous black horses that towered above Dante. Each one of them had a unique ability, which by now they would have mastered. He wasn't bothered. Since the amulet had been smashed his cautious side had completely gone. War spoke first

"YOU! HAHAHA! I HEARD WE WERE TO MEET OUR GENERAL BUT YOU?!" War boomed out. He still had no control over the volume of his voice. Famine and Pestilance laughed, remembering how easily they had dispatched the Overkills in their first meeting. Death remained silent and peered at Dante closely. There was a horrible stench emanating from beneath the dark hood, but despite it, Dante did not back down. He stared right into the face.

Death nodded silently, as if satisfied. Before, the sheer force of his chi would have crushed them, Dante obviously at a level where this would not be so. The other three stopped their laughing. Pestilance had a variety of mice and rats around him. "Well, it's an order from Vergil-sama, so we shouldn't question it." he hissed. The others nodded

Dante just looked at the four. *"Verg is in a meeting. He'll let us know what to do later. How bout killing some time?"* Dante grinned and took out his two swords.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Vergil approached the massive battleship and allowed himself a smile. "As grand as Bahuk himself." he held Yamato in his left hand as he always did and allowed a servant to escort him to the airship.
> 
> "Wonderful workmanship. This surpasses anything in my fleet." Vergil said to Bahuk admiring the detail. "A pleasure as always." He extended a hand out in greeting. There was a mutual understanding that they would one day backstab each other, but today was not that day. It was so much easier with the cards on the table.
> 
> "It seems that most of the major players are here. This could be an opportunity to bring down a few Nobles. I have been told that the Earl of Preston and the Duke of Ted are also watching these fights. I'm afraid these wild stallions will have to meet their demise before the day is done. Naturally we can blame it on some random group of pirates." Vergil said getting straight to the point



"Deal with them with haste then, Vergil. My mutant-making psycho of a cousin that is Doremi has convinced them to support her for the Conquista." Bahuk tells his 'friend'.

The two nobles walk down the halls of his 'airship'. The technology in its construction was deceptively simple. The metal 'bubble' which helped keep the ship afloat was actually a container that replicated Shabondy's unique climate. Miniature Shabondy Mangroves were inside Bahuk's ship, which create the floating bubbles capable of transporting humans within Shabondy. All that was needed was to maintain the conditions of Shabondy inside the bubble.

"By the way, Oressa wants her collection of dead squirrels back."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

Bolt Vs Akuma-

  ?Well I don?t care what the hell you are I?ll still kick your ass!? Akuma just scoffed. ?Let me show you then.? He spins his Katana. ?The difference, in our power.?  Akuma seems to vanish without a single trace. Bolt  senses something behind him and tries to turn, but it?s too late the handle of Akuma?s blade bashes the side of his skull and sends him flying until a wall stops him. Akuma then appears above Bolt just as he reaches the floor. ?See. This is the difference in our power.? Akuma grins looking down at him.

  Bolt looks up, his face covered in blood. ?Asshole.? He starts to stand up. Akuma raises his two blades. ?Akuma style: DEVIL SLICER!? The blades seem to emit a strange glow and everything around the two is dark. The blades suddenly become the eyes of a great Demon. ?TIME TO DI-?Before he can finish his sentence, a large needle is stabbed into his neck. ?Men are so annoying.? Women in a nurses outfit with long grey hair comments. ?Damn it! Who the hell are you?? Bolt shouts at her. ?The women who saved your life. This time around.? She blows a bubble and picks up Akuma effortlessly. ?Don?t bother us anymore.? Amanda comments before running off.


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 27, 2009)

"Larissa!" The swordswoman looked back at Fluck, who was calling her. _"What's the matter?"_ she asked. Fluck simply smiled. "Good luck. Don't try too hard, you're probably stronger than everyone else taking part in this competition. Oh yeah, one more thing too. Don't die; Captain's orders." Larissa waved back in acknowledgement, _"Got it."_ 

Larissa stepped confidently onto the platform and inside the cage. She was a little irked that this was a seastone arena that would prevent her from using her powers, but it wasn't a bad feeling to feel Order's presence lifted from her body. Her opponent seemed to be a Devil Fruit user as well, so they were equally disadvantaged; at least it wasn't Fluck out here, he'd be slaughtered. The swordswoman faced her opponent respectfully and bowed. _"Let me introduce myself first. My name is Larissa Absoluntis, and I have been practicing the Zenkei Jikiden Iaido style of swordmanship for over 10 years. Pleased to meet you." _

"My name is De D. Dee, and I have been using dual swordchucks for years, yo." The swordsman (well, he counted as a swordsman, in a manner of speaking) replied. _"Well, I think it's obvious that we come from different schools of swordsmanship. Let us see whether the orthodox or unorthodox school is superior."_ De chuckled derisively. "I don't care, let's fight!"

Larissa shrugged. This wasn't too bad either. She lowered her knee and got into her basic stance, placing her left hand on her scabbard and her right hand on Eien no Senkou's handle. She drew, and aimed her blade directly at her target.

_"Iai."_


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2009)

"And where is that delightful woman?" Vergil asked at  the mention of Oressa. Her power was incredible, matched only by her viciousness. It would take more than just skill to bring her down. "The squirrels? I can't even remember what I needed them for. I think I was taken my the fact they were stapled to a board in quite most artistic way. Ah yes, I had it valued, it could be exchanged for a relatively strong human at the Slave Auction. Not that you are interested in such things." Vergil often went to the auction, but only for the devil fruit users. He had amassed quite the collection, including the entire Achino Family, with their foul tempered Don.

"Well, the question remains as to who does the dirty work this time? My Horsemen have arrived and have purged quite a few islands on their way. The 'safehouses' for the nobles are almost completely destroyed, so I daresay it's your turn." Vergil ran his finger across the wood on the ship. He did truly admire the craft that had gone into the ship, even the wood was of the highest quality. "Though we could take one each. I am really only here for one fight and will become quite bored whilst I wait for it."

_____________________________________

Dante was up against War, typically he was always up for a fight. The other three sat and watched. "HAH! I'LL GO EASY ON YA! WOULDN'T WANT TO INJURE THE GENERAL!" War scoffed. Dante breathed in, he just needed one shot.

War started with a barrage of miniture rockets. Dante knew he had to close the gap between them, as his long range moves were limited. He rolled to the side, the rockets followed. Heat seekers? Dante ran for a tree, using Rudra to to slice it up, as some of the pieces started to fall, he kicked them in differing directions, using Agni to set them alight. The missles followed the flaming pieces of wood and exploded. Dante landed and immediately sprinted towards the golden armoured colossus. As Dante ran he put away Rudra, and prepared himself for a closer combat fight.

War extended his arm and a huge burst of flame came spewing out, originating at his wrist. Dante calmly held Agni in such a way that the flame dial would absorb all the fire.

"GAH! YOU PEST!" War said throwing a heavy right handed punch. Dante grinned and blocked it all with his Impact dial attached to his left arm. "WHAT?!" War shouted in frustration that none of his attacks were landing

Dante already had his right arm pulled back, having put both swords away. Without the amulet his power felt somewhat increased. Perhaps he could at least dent the man's armor, which he had failed to do on the last outing.

Real Impact!

It was essentially a very deep uppercut, but it focussed almost all of his available chi into his fist. The punch connected, the momentum of it made it hit three times; stomach, chest, chin. War, for the first time reeled back and was dazed, but to Dante's surprise he did not fall. He would have to channel more chi into his next punch, but the Syren's scream had calmed his rage so was unable to harness that power. 

War shook his head and shouted in rage "I'LL MAKE SURE EVEN YOUR MOTHER DOESN'T RECOGNISE YOU!!" Two huge blast cannons appeared from his shoulder and seemed to be charging up, but before he couldm Death had stood infront of him and simply shook his head slowly. War started to argue but he knew it was of no use, and calmed down.

"WELL, LOOKS LIKE YOU AIN'T SUCH A WIMP AFTER ALL!!" He boomed and rubbed his chin, "NEXT TIME WE'LL PLAY OUR BEST HANDS!"

Dante looked at his fist. It was bleeding. The golden armor was dented, but he was sure he could break it next time. He found it strange that he hadn't said a word during the fight. He had been completely focussed. He was unsure whether he liked it or not


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 27, 2009)

-De vs. Larissa-

De side stepped her attack fairly easily. It was a basic attack after all.

That was easy enough to dodge! De said, If you fight like that this whole match, you'll get pulverized. I'll tell you what. I'm already dressed up and I like your face. So why don't you forfeit and I'll buy you a drink.

_I have stronger moves,_ Larissa said, not showing a single emotion on her face, _Another,uhh, swordsman like yourself should know that you start out with your basic moves then move upward._

It was a joke. You know, ha, ha funny. You could have at least smiled. But that's okay, I'll get a smile out of you even if I have to kill you.

_Kill me? You said you wanted to see a better move right? Kyouka Suigetsu_ An attack much faster then De could see cut his shoulder. Blood started dripping down onto the ground. He put his hand over a portion of the cut. The blood dripped down, making a small splashing sound when it hit the floor. Something De couldn't hear.

Now De was serious. He gripped his swordchucks tightly and began to hop, to jumpstart his reflexes. He hopped in the air once, *Drip, drip, drip* he landed. Nothing. He hopped again, *Drip, drip, drip.* Then landed. Nothing again. This made De wise. He now realized that the Seastone only worked when he was on the ground or touching a side. 

He looked around while hopping, keeping a safe distance between himself and Larissa.

Let's see he mumbled, How do I stay in the air? He could jump as high as possible in the air, but that would only be temporary. I wish Tew was here. He would have figured this out by now. ...He would have won by now. 

_I'm still here by the way. But if you like to see complicated attacks, I'll give you another one. Chi!_ A massively powerful shock wave came from a stab. Fortunately for De, he had just hopped and was able to make a quick, small Sound Barrier that barley deflected the shock wave.

Now Larissa was aware. She knew that jumping in the air gave her back her powers. She chose to stay on the ground. For now. De ran up to her to get back into close range. He figured as long as he couldn't figure out how to stay in the air, he shouldn't leave himself open to attacks. He still though he could possibly win it with his Sword Chucks alone.

Those are fancy moves girl, but I think I'm the fancier of us two. I mean, the tux and fedora? I'm always ready for a date, or a wedding, or a ventriloquist act-

Larissa used another Iai, but didn't care to announce it. De stepped back to avoid it then swung with his swordchucks in retaliation. Larissa just side stepped and struck with another Iai. This time De actually avoided it by doing a front flip over Lasissa's head. Then, facing away from her, he swung his sword chucks under his shoulder. Her face didn't show it, but when he looks back on this fight, he thinks that even Larissa was surprised by that one.

Larissa preformed Saya behind her back in an effort to block the attack. She was only able to block one of the slashes. The other got her pretty good near her right shoulder blade.

Bwa~~~hahahaha! That was great! I was like a ninja or something. Nothing was shown on Larissa's face, Come on! Just one smile. Hell, I'll forfeit if you give me a smile! 

Larissa turned around and faced De, _...What do you think the answer is? Kyouka Suigetsu!_ De was ready for this one. He was barley able to block the attack with one of his swordchucks. However, the force from the blow combined with De holding a blade to begin with, made him lose his grip. The weapon was sent flying into the air.

That's alright, my old buddy gravity's got me covered. Nothing came down, My old buddy gravity's got me covered. He gave a thumbs up. Still nothing came down. He looked up. His sword chucks were wrapped around the top of the cage, not to come down. De smiled. Those were perfect handles. He could easily hang from there and use sound all he wanted to. Now it was a matter of getting up there alive.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 27, 2009)

-With Bolt-

He sits up and wipes a bit of the blood off his face.  He looks over and watches the nurse and Akuma run off.  Bolt gets up, sheaths his sai, and begins walking over towards the stadium again.
"God DAMMIT!" 
*BOOM*
He pounds his fist into the wall which leaves a huge mark in it.

-In the Stadium-

The Little Tree Pirates all sit together as they watch James' fight.  In the distance, Bolt can see the excited look on Belles and Jason's faces, and the more calm looks Rex and Eve were giving.  He walks over, battered and bruised.  Rex hears his footsteps and turns around.
"What ta hell happened ta you?"
"Nothing.  I'm fine."
The rest of the crew turn around, Jason and Belle shocked at what they see, Eve..... not so much.  In fact, she was probably wishing she was in Bolt's state at that moment. 
"Looks like the idiot found himself in a situation he couldn't handle."
"Thanks for asking, Eve.  I am doing fine."   he sarcastically replies.
Belle gets up and runs over to him.
"I knew you were going to get into trouble, but not like this!"
"Errrr, these wounds?  They're from.... um..... that fight in the competition from earlier.  Yeah."
*"YOU ARE OBVIOUSLY LYING!"* everyone screams
"Dammit.  Foiled again."
"That's it.  Next time, I'm going to have to follow you everywhere you go."
"Hey now.  Don't go crazy.  I don't need a babysitter.  Just give me the usual and bandage me up.  Besides, you're much better at that kinda stuff than those robot velociraptors.  They had a cold touch."
"God dammit."
She then begins administering health care onto Bolt.  He giggled occasionally because the application of the bandages kinda tickled, but Belle would always hit him for it.  Jason steps forward.
"Who did this?" he coldly asks.
"Oh yeah.  I nearly forgot.  Well, it looks like we got ourselves some "admirers" out there."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 27, 2009)

James vs Annie-

*"KILLSHOT ROUND!" * The Gunslinger shouts as she fires a giant fire ball at James, "What the hell!"  The blinded pirate shouts as he hears something coming for him.

WHAM! The fire ball smacks right into him causing him to set a flame, "Ah, it was a fire ball then..." He says, hand on his chin and nodding while he is being burnt. He quickly draws his swords and spins around, "Monkey Twister!"

The flames disperse and the slightly crispy Red Monkey finally begins to get his vision back, "Second hit isn't bad I guess, but nothing compared to my first hit!" He says proudly, even though his shirt is half burnt off.

"Lets see pal, you gave me a paper cut and I set you on fire...Yea, I'd call it even." She says sarcasticly. James smacks his eyes around and but finally gets his full vision back, "Right! Now, if your gona' start shooting fire balls and stuff I guess I can get a little serious."

He begins to grow fur all over and a tail sprouts from behind him, "Monkey Point." He says and unsheaths his third blade with his tail and grips it with his new furry friend as well. 

Suddenly a humming sound can be heard coming from the platform. Both pirates look confused for a moment until they notice that they are slowly beginning to slide to their opponents, "What is this?" James has truely forgotten about the magnet around his neck and the description of the platform.

"HOW'RE YOU DOING THIS!" He says as he draws closer to Annie, "Fine, have it your way!" He leaps into the air and starts to get pulled to Annie quicker.

"Monkey Barrage!" He starts to spin around in the air slicing in every direction, switching the handling of his blades to his feet, then back to his hands and tail continually as he draws near the Gunslinger.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 27, 2009)

With the poison blade pirates-

"Sigh." Geki rubs his forehead. "I told you not to cause a ruckus didn't i." Akuma folds his arms in a huff. "He attacked me, i was defending myself." He comments, Amanda begins to wrap a bandage around his head. "The wounds aren't too bad. They will heal easily. But it's quite impressive that he was able to do this much damage." She pulled tight on the bandage causing Akuma to flinch. "We could still kick their ass." Reiko smirked. "Sigh, You will never stop will you?" He let out another sigh. "Fine, The little tree pirates who lost their matches you can fight. The ones with up and coming matches, leave them alone." 

They all blinked. "OI! THAT ONLY LEAVES TWO!" 

With the LTP-

"Oh yeah.  I nearly forgot.  Well, it looks like we got ourselves some "admirers" out there." Jason looks at him with a blank stair. "I see." He comments. "I'm going back to the ship. I'll return in a few minutes."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Mar 27, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "Ok Annie, I'm not going to play games anymore, but your not going like what I have to say." Anya tells Annie.
> 
> Annie raises a dismissive hand towards Anya, not really trying to be mean in any way but this fellow has piqued her interest. "Save it for later Anya, I'm having a conversation with this dude."




"Alright fine, but we really need to talk after this." Anya said walking away.

She sat watched Annie match until Shin said something "Annie will have to end this fast though, when the magnets are activated she'll be heavily disadvantaged against a swordsman, bullets will veer of their path by the magnetism and in close range he'll slice her up........"

_Fucking perfect!!!_ she yelled to herself, she had tried to avoid the Shin for as she could, but here he was standing next to her.

"Um..hi Shin."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2009)

The magnetic collar around her neck propels Annie towards James, and the crazy Monkey Zoan starts spinning his blades around rapidly. She fires a barrage of normal bullets at him to confirm her theory and right on cue all of her bullets swerve around in crazy random directions creating a hurl of ricocheting noises around them. A bullet almost clips her in the ear but she swerves her head to the side at the last second. 

_Note to self coat your bullets in non ferrous matierial!_ she thinks to herself. Annie flies headfirst into James as he spins around like a slicing tornado with his blades outstretched. 

"TOTALLY NOT GOOD!!" she cries while literally a couple of feet from James and his swords. Annie moves her hands in a blur and loads a green cartridge into her right revolver. She fires at James almost point blank range. *BANG!* An orb of tiny tendrils explode and wrap themselves all around James. Meanwhile as Annie is about to collide with him, she tucks her body into a ball and kicks outwards at him, trying to bounce off of the Red Monkey but it only gives her an extra foot of space and the magnet draws her back in.

She collides with James face to face. Thankfully both his sword wielding arms are bound tightly by thick green vines that intertwine around his waist and upper body, restricting him from slicing at her. Annie smiles, "It worked! Vinewhip Round, fella!" she exclaims. It's the only non metal bullet in her arsenal, totally organic. "Oh yeah and by the way fella you stink!" she exclaims. Annie points her right revolver at the side of James face, it'll hit for sure at this range, too close for the magnets to affect she thinks.   

Suddenly James grins back, "Your vine's missed a spot!" he exclaims. Suddenly his tail swerves over his right shoulder wielding his third sword. Annie's eyes widen in surprise and she tries to swerve to the side but the powerful magnets pull her back in. The blade slices into her right shoulder, the stroke would've been deeper but the magnets are also affecting the metal in James swords. 

Annie grits her teeth in pain and its at this point that she wishes she was using her mantra, "Stupid tail....STUPID MONKEY!!" she hollers. James stabs at her again but Annie moves her left hand in a blur and holsters her left revolver, drawing out a glittering Tanto blade in one fluid motion. She parries the stab with the shortsword. James slashes at the vines with his sword wielding tail and frees himself in an instant. Then Annie aims right at James with her other revolver. 

"Let's create some space, fella!" she hollers and fires. *BANG!* *"Airburst Bubble!" * A giant cannon of air shoots out of the barrel of her gun and hits James right in the chest but the blast is so powerful the recoil hurtles Annie backwards end over end violently. Before she flies right out of the platform, Annie stabs the Tanto blade into the platform and halts her momentum. She looks at the Tanto blade that Shin had given her as a gift after coming back from his vacation. Both their names are engraved on it....



StrawHat4Life said:


> After Shin had run away from MJ's teasing, Annie looks at the Kimono doubtfully. "Meh, it's not my color. I'll give it to Muffin to play with..." she mutters and throws it casually over her shoulder. Then she examines the Tanto blade, "This I could use," and she spins it around in her hand, placing it into her belt and she walks away.



Annie gets to her feet slowly, clutching her bloody right shoulder and she resheathes the Tanto blade into her belt. She turns towards Shin in the stands and smiles at him. _Great now I owe him,_ she thinks. Suddenly she feels the magnet around her neck pulling her back towards James.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Marieoja, 40 years ago
Inside the W.G. headquarters, the council of kings was meeting with the marines and a young tenryuubito in his late 20?s . He had a crescent shaped scar on his face that looked fairly recent. His hair was a dark green, but tufts of gray hair could also be seen. He wore a suit that had the  mark of the Tenryuubito on the left sleeve. 
?Congratulations on your victory, Lord Amarant. The Kingdom of Drum is thankful for your employment of our doctors.? A kind-looking man said to the Tenryuubito.
The Tenryuubito bowed to the King of Drum. ?Your doctors were vital in my victory. Your thanks is not required. In fact I should be thanking you.?
?Wyaton better get compensation for the chaos your little family feud went through.? A disgruntled monarch said.
 ?Payments for the damage to your kingdom will come in yearly increments. Let?s just hope your kingdom isn?t razed by some crazy anarchist organization.?
The King of Wyaton laughed. ?Haha, given my son?s skills in government, that just might happen when he takes the throne!? 
?Err?I hope it doesn?t.? A monarch said. Anarchy was never a subject to be joked with in the World Government. The annoyed looks of everyone else inside the hall was evident of that. ?So will the W.G. still continue with their plans to construct the Doom Orb?? He asked Amarant, changing the subject.
?No, the project?s been shelved. The Buster Call is still a lot more practical than using a floating ball of destruction armed with a giant city-leveling cannon, no matter how much the press will eat it up. ? 
Several hours later the rest of the council of kings left the meeting hall. To be called by a Tenryuubito to discuss politics was rare, since that role was usually left to members of the World Government. But getting on the good side of the Patriarch of one of the most influential families in the world was not necessarily a bad thing. 
The only people that were left inside the hall were Amarant and 3 other people. One of them was a monarch, one was a marine and another was a businessman.
?Seriously Amarant, it would have been easier if you called all of us together instead of summoning the entire council.? The marine snorted. He wore clothing similar to a commodore?s, but his was ripped and tattered. His face bore the scars of many battles.
?It would have also been a lot more suspicious, Commodore Rawevoli.? The businessman told him haughtily. He was slightly older than everyone else in the room, with his hair thinning.
?Mr. Malade is right; subtlety is needed for things like this.? The monarch said to the commodore. She was the only woman in the group, her crown sparkling under the light of the chandelier.
?We did not come here to anger the Commodore, Calea.? Amarant said sternly.
?That?s Queen Calea of the Kingdom of Amityia to you, Lord Du Mortis.? The monarch fired back.
Amarant chuckled. ?Angry as ever, Calea. Did you obtain clearance, Commodore?? 
Rawevoli  picked up a suitcase from under his seat and put it on the table. ?It was tough, but I got it. Construction of the bases should begin in a few weeks.?
?Still.? Calea started. ?We need 4 more locations to complete the Grid. Have we chosen any possible places to build the other bases??
?A kingdom in the North Blue and a small island in the Calm belt would be a suitable place to build the bases.? Amarant told her.
?All we need is approval from the kingdom to build then. I?ll have some pirates bribed into attacking that kingdom.? Malade said to Amarant.  ?I trust the marines won?t interfere, right??   
Rawevoli grunted. ?If that?s what you want, I could just have the marines there relocated.?
?Which leads us to 2 more possible locations.? Calea said. ?Where else can we build bases for the grid??
?I?ve narrowed it down to 10 possible choices. All of them are slightly off the required locations on the grid. The two closest, however, is Nihon and the Rinn Atoll .? 
Malade laughed. ?Those 2 are the best choices? The Rinn Atoll is surrounded by whirlpools! Storms often brew up in that area. Not to mention the fact that Nihon is an Isolationalist country cut off from most of the world. Not even my trade ships are welcome there!?
?There?s already research being done in my kingdom on a large underwater vessel that can transport goods safely. Nihon on the other hand??
?Leave Nihon to Rawevoli and I.? Amarant told the monarch. ?It?s about time we added that country to the W.G. anyway.?
?It?ll be tough convincing the higher-ups to invade that place though. It really doesn?t have much strategic value to us.? The commodore mused. With heightened pirate and revolutionary activity, using Marine resources to invade non-member nations was a waste when it can be used to protect member nations of the W.G. 
?We?ll find an alibi.? Amarant said. ?The desire to add Nihon to the W.G. has persisted for as long as the country existed, we are not the only ones who want it. The invasion of the country is an eventuality. For now, we need to finish construction of the other bases.?
Current Time, Marieoja
Amarant Du Mortis, now an old man, read an old book inside his den. Far away, in Inana island the first skirmish was taking place. The old patriarch remembers his bout fondly. ?I had some fun times back then.?
Inana Island, Du Mortis Airship
Rek?s mother watches Annie?s fight with interest. She had known everything about the girl, right down to the training center where she was turned to a killer. Their family had a hand in that, after all. ?She?s doing splendidly. Perhaps dear Rek should?ve gone to one of those camps.? The aristocrat thought.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 27, 2009)

Inana Island
Mathias slowly opens his eyes as he comes out of his on-consciences to see the faces of his crew-mates starring him in the face. Mathias's reflexes order him to immediately attack.......in which he does. Five of his fellow crew-mates are sent flying into the air, landing on their heads in the same spot they had just left. Mathias immediately jumps up and bows after realizing what he had just done.

"GAAAAAH! Please forgive me! It's just that i thought I might still be in my duel and you were my opponent..." Mathias said while rubbing the back of his head in a guilty manner. "This is what we get in return for checking up on our first mate...." one of the Angel pirates says as he rubs the lump on the top of his head. "That was one tough battle and you were out for a while. You fought a good battle Mathias." Another says.

Mathias assumes the worst of the situation. "I see, I must have suffered a humiliating defeat." Mathias gloomily said. "Not at all, you won!" One of the Angel pirates reassured Mathias. A broad grin appears on Mathias's face. He leapt high into the sky and did a back flip. "Excellent! did Eddy-san have his match yet?" Mathias asks in an overjoyed tone.

The Angel pirates all turn their heads in disgrace. "Yes.......captain-san had his match." They all said in unison. "Haha! I bet our captain-san won his match with the utmost ease!" Mathias said with confidence. The Angel pirates all gave Mathias a look of humiliation and Mathias put two and two together. "I see..." Mathias said as he quietly sat down to observe the current matches.

_Meanwhile...._
A large black ship with gray trimmings on the side approaches the Inana island harbor. A dark figure loomed high above Inana island, descending towards the island at an extremely fast pace. Aboard the black ship, numerous people look towards the sky with a terrifying look upon their face. As the dark figure approaches the ground, a dark gray energy is present. The dark figure crashes into the ground with immense power and force, creating a crater and causing a shock-wave. Havoc erupts as people scramble to get away from the crash site. 

The smoke and debris begins to clear, revealing a tall dark figure with a black and gray pirate captains coat around his shoulders. Sporting a unique black suit and a due-rag, the figure is releasing a horrifying aura.  Darver Grenguo has landed.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 27, 2009)

-With Kara and Freddy-

"You...You just beat Boston in a punch." Kara said to Freddy, flabbergasted at what she just witnessed.

"Yeah, so? He was weak," Freddy said in response. He walked into the kitchen.

"Weak?" Kara said to herself. She was speechless, "Boston was just called weak,"

Freddy walked back out now, with some meat in his hand. He took a bite into it, "So who is this guy anyways?"

"Now that I think about it, you wouldn't know. I guess I need to catch you up to speed," Kara said.

-Flashback, narrated by Kara- 

Months, maybe even about a year ago, I got tired of Jimi sitting in his dumpster rotting. So eventually I got it into his head to make a pirate crew whose mission was to kill Turner. So we set out on the sea with me as Navigator and Jimi as captain. We were very lucky and stumbled across Wilson ver Hans-Berger Clubs. He was an extremely powerful and experienced man. He became our second in command. Next, we found Dwight Hunter, a musician. He was very happy to join our crew. Then some bitch called Marley Grace invited herself. She comes in handy when we need her though.

So this crew had a clear mission, like I said before, kill Turner. However, before we could set sail again, Dwight became aware of a threat to his home island. Boston. Jimi decided to lend a hand to protect the island. All of us came close to dying in that battle. Especially Clubs. The SOB he fought used poisoned weapons. He came withing inches of his end. Luckily Marley was able to make an antidote. But the true horror of that night was Jimi vs Boston. It was like Armageddon.

"Jimi Bane," Boston said. The two were standing, staring at each other from two different sides of a street, "You're a pretty infamous man. You're the terror and the savior of Carlton. The human Juggernaut. You're someone I wanted to avoid having an encounter with,"

"I'm flattered. I have a name for myself. We're obviously against each other. Your goal is to take this island over and my goal is to stop you. Now lets just fight," Jmi said to him, cracking his knuckles.

"As you wish," Boston charged at Jimi. He was easily the faster of the two. Jimi then ran fourth at Boston. They grabbed each others hands and continued running. Jimi obviously, was the dominating force. As long as he was moving, he would always be.

"I guess you really are the human juggernaut," Boston said as he cringed. Jimi was stronger then he had expected," Fine, I'm no unmovable object. Boston became dead weight. Jimi wasn't expecting this. He ran forward, right over Boston, lost his balance and fell to the ground. Boston got up as fast as he could and stomped Jimi three or four times. Each creating a shockwave that made all glass in the area rattle.

Jimi couldn't take much more of it. When he was at his limit, needing to do something before he died, he caught Boston's foot and stood up in the same motion. Next, he spun around in circles, lifting Boston, moving him like the blades of a helicopter. When he reached his peak spinning speed, he let got of Boston, propelling him into a building. This force caused it to collapse.

Boston got up, covered with dust. He picked up the largest pieces of the building he could find, then threw them as hard as he could at Jimi. They didn't do much. Jimi just punched them in midair as the came, and they all turned into powder on impact. Jimi was on the offensive now. He charged strait forward at Boston. He got a clean kick on Boston's jaw, that shattered it into very many pieces.

"Ya got ma jaw! Fine. Ah git eet. Ah need sumtin' more! Ah'll show ya sumtin' more! Hybrid From point!" Boston transformed into a half frog, half human, "Riiiibbit!" Boston jumped using the mighty force of a human with frog legs. It his Jimi strait in the chest and sent him flying a good ways. Boston jumped again. He was over Jimi, in kicking range. He used the might of his frog legs to kick his face so hard, it completely redirected Jimi's course of flight downward. Jimi landed on a building, making it crumble down from the impact. Boston landed in front of him, a far way away.

"Riiiibbit!" Boston jumped at Jimi's chest again. But this time things were different. Jimi was moving. Jimi put his hands strait out and grabbed Boston's head, catching him midflight, stopping him in his place. But something hapened to Jimi. Stopping Boston required a ton of strength. The Juggernaut fruit gave it to him. However, the chromose in Jimi's body reacted to the extra strength. It was too much for Jimi's mind to handle. He became insane once again. He grabbed Boston and threw him strait through two buildings, collapsing one of them and coming close to collapsing the other.

"Wa~~~~hahahaha!!" Now Jimi's insane rampage started.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 27, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

"I see." He comments. "I'm going back to the ship. I'll return in a few minutes."
He walks off, leaving the rest to watch the match.  Belle pulls off Bolt's beanie and throws it to the ground, revealing his shaggy dark blue hair.  
"Oi!  What the hell was that for!?
He raises a wet cotton swab and begins rubbing the wound with it.  It stings.
"OW!"
"Stop whining.  I need to tend to this before it gets infected."
"At least warn me next time!  It frickin' hurts!"
"And you wonder why you lost your match."
"Hey, shut up.  You were lucky!  My guy got the sympathy vote because he can't properly enjoy a tootsie pop."
Belle presses the cotton swab against the cut again.
"GOD DAMMIT!"
Belle whacks him on the head.
"Quit fidgeting already!  You're worse than a child!"
"Has the same IQ as one too."
"Nobody asked you."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 27, 2009)

-With B-

He returned to his ship, where H and E were. The reason they were there was for B to pick up his extra items, but he obviously couldn't since everyone was in his house. He got onto the ship and the first person he saw was E. He avoided her. Then he found H. E was stil there though.

"Those fools want my help," he said, "That group has the AUDACITY to ask for my help! If I had any interest, they'd be worrying about me instead of whatever other problems they have,"

"What's wrong anyways?" Dwight asked.

"Marines invaded and treat the island like slaves. Pretty typical really,"

"Are you sure that's typical? I've never heard of something like that," E said. She was ignored.

"Maybe we should help them,"

"Hmph!" E walked away, but listened to the conversation from a distance.

"Not a chance. We're pirates. We're the bad guys remember. Once we start helping people, we become the people everyone loves. We don't want that,"

"But if we're the bad guys, and the marines are the good guys, defeating them would make us worse guys,"

"I know you just want something to do. I'll indulge you for the sake of indulging you.. Lets go to town and see how things are then,"

"I don't get it," E said to herself, "Why should we risk our lives for them?" She was ignored once again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 28, 2009)

The magnet slowly begins to reunite the two pirates, and with one final tug they are back in close quarters, "How are you doing this you witch!!!"

James wildly swings his swords around, "I thought you were a gunslinger?" He says as Annie desperately parries the first few swings but the ameteur swordswoman stood could not last long against a seasoned swordsmen and he quickly broke through her guard and delivers a cut across her stomach.

"You should really stick to your guns," The crowd facepalms at what seems to be a corny joke but James is actually sincere. He goes in for another blow as he spots an opening but the magnets throw his swords off, "Huh? You listen to me swords! Now go!" He shouts waving them around.

This gives Annie a chance to fall back a few feet before the magnet can catch up. She fires a bullet at Red Monkey but it misses him, "What happened to your aim?" Annie chuckles, "Nothing, it's dead on." 

James feels something wrap around his leg, "Vinewhip Round!" The leafy vines had been shot at the end of the platform, wrapped around it, and then made it's way over and around James' leg aswell. 

"Fine, you want tricks!" He says cutting the vines before they can spread to his entire body and then rushes forward at the Gunslinger in Monkey Point. As he gets close enough to strike she jumps back a small distance to avoid the incoming attack, "Orangutan Point!" He transforms and in this new form his tail vanishes, so he catches his third sword with one of his hand like feet, and his arms grow longer. The extra reach given by this point allows James to get a cut on her shoulder.

He then drops his blades and grabs Annie by the arm and launches her into the air. He stabs two of his blades into the ground and leaps after her, "Gorilla Point!" He transforms into a larger and slower black furred gorilla and winds up a punch, "Gorilla-" But before he could execute his attack Annie whipped out her trusty revolvers and aimed down, *"Airburst Bubble!" *

The blast hit James dead on sending him crashing back down onto the stage, hard. Annie ends up launching herself higher into the air then she was before. James retrives his swords and goes back into Monkey Point, "You can't fly up there forever! But just to make sure you get back down here quickly..." He pulls back all three of his swords, *"Canopy Cannon!"* He launches an even bigger blast than previously headed for the airborne pirate.


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 28, 2009)

Larissa frowned. She wasn't too used to holding back her power completely; she had always been taught to show the utmost respect for her opponent and try her best, and yet at the same time to refrain from killing. The Ougi she had used, Kyouka Suigetsu, was much slower than it would have been at full power, although it was still an impressive feat that her opponent had already managed to keep up with it in such a short time. Normally, fighters would not reveal the secret skills of their style so flippantly, but Kyouka Suigetsu was somewhat special. The nature of the skill - it was a simple sword strike - meant that a counter could not be devised for it, and the style would not suffer.

Her opponent had managed to get in a decent strike on her as well, but she wasn't too bothered. She hadn't been hurt physically by anyone in a long while, and it was a refreshing feeling for a swordfighter who was used to combat. Still, using that move had brought back some memories...

_Three years ago..._

_"Kyouka Suigetsu."_ the female intoned. A single strike, swift as lightning,  neatly sliced the wooden pole into half. "Well done." The man next to her said. "So you have finally mastered one aspect of our style, Larissa...Although I would have preferred it that another Ougi besides this one would have been your choice."

Larissa looked puzzled at the man's comments. _"I don't understand what you mean, Father."_

"A swordsman wields his sword every day, concentrating solely on his blade and weapon. Is it any wonder, then, that the thoughts and emotions of his mind are similarly reflected in his swordsmanship? A flower that lies solely within a mirror, and a moon that exists only on the surface of the water...It means something that cannot be attained. That the Ougi you have mastered would be Kyouka Suigetsu only shows all too clearly the despair and confusion in your mind it represents."

Larissa's face turned blank, and she said nothing else.

"You plan to leave this place, do you not? To break out of the cursed cycle that you think you live within."

She paused for awhile. _"Yes. Do you wish to stop me, Father? Even if you do, I will do everything in my power to achieve my goals."_

The male figure shrugged simply. "You are just like a person who looks into a mirror, and, seeing a flower she deeply desires, reaches out to it and hits the glass, not knowing that the true location of what she seeks is somewhere else. I hope that one day, someone can succeed where I have failed, and clear your mind of all doubts."

"There is no such person," Larissa said.

He smiled knowingly and replied, "What if there was? What if, one day, you manage to meet this certain someone?"

"Then, I will bring him here before you, and and you will know that you were right."

"Oh, I already _know_. I shall await that moment with each passing day, then, until my soul is claimed in the next world. Good luck, my daughter."

_Back to the present..._

_"Well, I can do that after this tournament. Focus on the battle at hand,"_ Larissa told herself. She saw her opponent smiling after his weapon was lodged in between the bars of the cage, and knew immediately what his plan was. _"It is rather absurd that such an unorthodox weapon can yield such results...I suppose it is the advantage of the unorthodox school."_ She knew she was at an disadvantage. She was wounded while her opponent was not, and her fighting style required a firm footing...firm footing that prevented her from using her Devil Fruit powers, as she could not leap off the ground.

Well, if she couldn't use her Devil Fruit powers, she would at least prevent her opponent from using them as well. She believed that she was likely her foe's superior in swordsmanship, especially since he had given up one of his weapons. The fight now would depend on whether her opponent could reach the make-shift handles on the cage, then. If she failed to prevent her from doing so...well, she had other ideas.

The method to stop De from accessing his powers was exceedingly simple and yet exceedingly difficult at the same time: she would simply have to relentlessly attack so that he could not approach the sword-chucks. Luckily, she knew her opponent's ultimate objective and this would prove to be an advantage for her.

"Iai. Ten. Chi." She muttered to herself as she assaulted De with an onslaught of techniques. The actual sword strikes were mixed with and hidden inside the energy shock waves, making it difficult to react to the attacks. De seemed to be capable of fending off the attacks so far, nimbly spinning his swordchucks, but Larissa couldn't tell through the chaos of the battle if he was capable of moving forward, or was actually struggling to defend himself. Either way, the matter was out of her hands, or at least until he reached his sword-chucks and she had to use her reserve strategy.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 28, 2009)

on the little tree pirates ship-

"Where is it." Jason was in one of the storage rooms, digging through the boxes and crates of wood, pain and masks. "Raat?" Sparky tilted his head and blinked once. "I'm looking for something sparky. It's been down here nearly two years... so i've kinda buried it under all the supplies i picked up after.... Well... after i became a real pirate.. and micheal..." He took a short pause. "Anyway! It's been burried down here for a while! so i'm not sure how long it will take to find it."

Jason kicked it up a noch and began to rip through the boxes. "Raat." Sparky's head returned to normal and he had a rather annoyed look on his face. "What is it sparky?" Jason turns around. "Raat." Sparky lifts one of his talons showing jason something. "Oh.... you found it...." He blinks. "Raat. raat." Sparky says in a somewhat sarcastic tone.. "Hey, Don't get smart with me." Jason grabs the object and walks out of the room. "RAAT!! RAAT RAAT!!!" 

Sparky takes off flying behind him. "Well maybe you should leave when i do." No one is sure how jason can speak to sparky, if it's just because he makes up the words or if its because he can really understand him.. Maybe it's just he is able to understand the birds feelings. Within a matter of minutes jason returns to the little tree pirates. "Behold!" He holds up a scroll. "THE PIRATE CODE!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2009)

> The smoke and debris begins to clear, revealing a tall dark figure with a black and gray pirate captains coat around his shoulders. Sporting a unique black suit and a due-rag, the figure is releasing a horrifying aura. Darver Grenguo has landed.



Nereus observes the ship's landing from afar. When he sees Darver exit the ship, he speeds forward, into speaking range.

"Very well done, he said, smiling sarcastically. "You always were one for dramatic entrances Darver." Darver said nothing, simply watched Nereus pace like a hungry shark. "You do remember me?" Nereus added. "We fought a while back...I found your weakness and you found mine. I belive we destroyed an Island in the process." He rolled up his sleeve, revealing the scar. "You gave me this. With those 'Aura claws' of yours." He smiled again and rolled down his sleeve, waitng for an answer.


----------



## koguryo (Mar 28, 2009)

-With the 'Nonki' Crew

The crew was traversing the city looking for their fearless leader, Joseph.

Paegun let out a deep sigh as they were all walking, "Where is that guy?"

"Yo."

Everyone turned around and Joseph was standing there with a lazy look on his face, "What did I miss?"

Eric walked up to Joseph, "We've been assigned to capture some of the Rookie Pirates here."

Paegun raised the tip of his hat with his finger, "Our main targets are Shin Yagami, Gun Genius Annie, Tatsu Brimtale, Zorokiller, your brother, and their crews."

"Since you're in charge, when should we commence with the mission?"

About 50 meters behind the group, Hunter was quietly walking around the city, having no idea about how close the swords he's looking for are.  As Hunter was walking through the city he bumped into a Pirate, "What you looking at bandage man?  I'm Big T-"

The Pirate couldn't even finish his sentence before Hunter had cut off one of the Pirates' arms, "Don't fuck with me.  Weak Rookie."

"AAAAAAH!  You son of a bitch!  I'll kill you!"

The Pirate drew a gun, "I so hate guns."

The Pirate fired his gun but Hunter easily dodged the bullets, "Weak."

The Pirate's eyes grew wide as Hunter was standing right in front of him.  The Pirates crew just watched as their Captain's head came off, "I hate guns."

50 Meters away the 'Nonki' crew were talking, stopped for a second after hearing the scream, then went back to talking about their mission again.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 28, 2009)

Darver narrowed his eyes upon Nereus as he spoke to him, pacing back and forth. *"Nereus..."* Darver said in a dark tone as he eyed the man. He knew very well who this man was. One could never forget someone who gave them a life or death battle. *"You old fool, I thought you had perished over this long period of time. But it's no surprise that someone of your stature is still around. After all, you did survive back then when the seas were much more dangerous with pirates like Roger and Whitebeard parading around and the top brass of the marines swarming."* Darver plainly stated.

*"I see you're still wearing that scar proudly. What are you here for, a rematch? Tying in a duel against someone is not something that I'm proud of Nereus."* Darver said while standing his ground, his aura slowly forming around his body.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2009)

Nereus laughed. "Roger? Whitebeard? Please. I was already roaming this world hundreds of years before those upstarts came along." He studied Darver. "Ah yes, the aura trick. It's quite interesting..." He raised his hand, and blobs of small gray energy began forming around it before winking out.  "I've figured it out, but it's quite an...ineffective fighting style. Much better for stage performances, though It has it's strengths." His eyes suddenly narrowed. "If you don't know what I'm doing here you don't need to. I have no clue why you've come to this dump of an island, but I assume it's because of something that happened in Wyaton..." He let the sentence trail off.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 28, 2009)

-De vs. Larissa-

Larissa had been relentlessly attacking De. Luck had been keeping him from getting hit. De had been lucky this whole match. He was lucky the first strike against him his his shoulder, not his heart. He was lucky he found out how to get his devil fruit powers. He was lucky that he could get that one sorry hit on her. He was lucky that her own attack created an advantage. He just ran out though. He had no real way of getting up there without getting butchered. De couldn't jump. His fighting style has him not moving most of the time. There was no way he could jump all the way up there.

His other option was climbing. He could easily scale the bars then let himself dangle, holding onto the handles that were made. Easily that is if he didn't have a superior swordswoman trying to defeat him. He had to try anyways.

He backed away, facing Larissa, to the bar he needed to climb.

Here goes nothing"

He grabbed the bar, then hopped on. Not smart. _Chi._ The attack hit him right in the left side of his back without any troubles. He fell off the bar. He needed to do something different. He wrapped his swordchucks around the bar this time. Then he put his feet on the bar, keeping his weight back so the swordchucks wouldn't slide down. He got maybe halfway up using this method. _Ten_ De tried to swing around to the right to avoid being hit. His body avoided it, but not his right hand. Once again he found himself falling back down to the floor.

The attack hurt. A lot. He wasn't used to being hit this way. If only he could still hear things. Then he would know where everything was. He could hear her sword moving and could hear the shockwaves flying. Then he could avoid and retaliate. Retaliate. Something he hadn't done much of. He decided that if he couldn't make it to his other weapon, he would go toe-to-toe, like a man.

Larissa had greeted him close up as soon as he stood. _Iai_ De avoided that one, _Ten_ De narrowly blocked that one with his weapon _Ten_. He couldn't block this one. Direct hit, right in the chest. De wasn't bothered by it though, he couldn't be bothered. Retaliate. He decided to make-up some name for his next swing, to sound like he knew what he was doing.

Cap It was just a diagonal swing, aimed at her chest. Easily avoided, Criss a veritcal swing. Again easily avoided, Cross a horizontal slash. Easily blocked.

_Iai_ blocked by De's swordchucks, _Iai_ sidestepped by De, _Chi_ hit De right in the leg. He rested on 1 knee. Then he took a few deep breaths. He reached into his jacket and pulled out another cigar. He light it and took a big puff.

You know, I've learned something this match. I'm not that good without my devil fruit. You've dice me up. All I've done is give you a scratch. Even that was lucky. But here's the thing. You still can't win. You can't win because you are the superior fighter, but I AM THE UNDERDOG! He held his fist out as he yelled that, nothing happened, I'm not sure what I wanted to do there... De said to himself.

_Ten._ It hit De's chest once again. De huffed and puffed as he stood. He still couldn't think of a way to get up to his swordchucks and he didn't stand any chance at all with only one weapon. He jumped into the air and used a real quick, small sound explosion that knocked his weapon back down. 

Now he decided to change his fighting style a little bit. He noticed that Larissa liked to stay in one spot when she fought. He could use that. If she stayed in one spot, he would move around her. He also decided that if he couldn't hang in the air, he could still hop around. A second at a time of hearing everything was better then hearing nothing at all. After coming up with those two resolves, for the last time, he tried to assault Larissa.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 28, 2009)

Zetta and Croix thought Hawkins' offer over. Finally, Zetta laughed out loud. "That's pretty tempting... I'd say it's a deal. If only to meet this man who would reshape the world. Croix?"

Croix shook his head. "I'm my own man. You know that. Still..." He remained silent for a second. "I'll help for now. For old times' sake." Zetta nodded. "We ride again... so what's the plan for now Hawkins?"

At the door, a blond man listened intently. He had seen Garrick appear and get escorted away by Clemens. He had also heard most of both conversation. Sneering, he walked away. "So the higherups were involved in this... better inform the Boss."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 28, 2009)

Zorokiller was in battle with Saek, he was still unscratched.

"You didn't fall for any tricks...You make a perfect distinguesh illusion from reality...You suprise me." Saek said surprisingly

"Talk about a useless devil fruit eh?" Zorokiller grinned with his eyes closed, using trickery on his vision was useless since he had trained to use his other senses to the extreme as well

Saek fell down in a puddle of blood

"H-How...?!" Saek said in a desperate tone

"You were so caught up in illusions that you couldn't seperate what was happening in reality..."

"...Ugh...I guess...It's a good time for me to go...It is all over for the Shinkigen Kishi anyway...W-Warn the other's about that monster...His name is C--" Saek's head flung backward with great force

"Oi~!"

Zorokiller looked over at Saek, a hole was in his head and smoke came out of it.
His mouth got shut down forcefully by a higher up appearantly

Zorokiller looked around desperatly, was he being watched?

"OI~!!! YOU BASTARDS!! SHOW YOURSELVES!!"

From Saek's chest a hidden eye suddenly disappeared



----------------------------------------------------------

"You exterminated the rat, Faye?" Ophelia asked in sadistic tone

Faye clicked off a big barrel and customized the gun back to a revolver.

"It is best for the rookies not to know about him yet...What if Novabent's daughter catches any clue of his whereabouts..." Faye said stoic

"Ehhhh Faye...But what about those morons who took the grand fortress?" Ophelia's says while picking her nose

"Let them be...We the Godai Kishi will be enough to reshape the world as it now is." Faye says while repositioning her cowboy hat "Our Princess will be like a Goddess...Just like she wishes..."


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 28, 2009)

"Martin Keamy" stepped forward.  "Hey! He's tired, get away from him," Angelina ordered the pirate.  She didn't trust this man at all.  The strange mask was only a part of it.  There was something about him... Angelina shuddered inside.  "I said, stay away," she said as the man advanced, slowly reaching for her plunger.   

V grabbed Angelina and tossed her to the side.  Normally, he would have simply cut her throat, but he needed to maintain his cover and he wanted to know what was so familiar about William.  William slowly limped out of the bed he was lying in, a determined look in his eyes.  V's hand shot forward and grabbed his wrist before he get his saber.  "Let's talk." 

William stared at the masked pirate who was holding his wrist.  William knew there was no way he could defeat this man in his injured state.  It was strange that William had never heard of him before.  In the few weeks he had been a pirate, he thought he would have learned about a pirate like this one who was invited to a tournament.  The pirate began to speak.  "What is your last name?" 

"He doesn't have one," Angelina said as she raised her plunger above Martin Keamy's head.  Almost casually, the masked man's elbow shot out and slammed into her stomach.  She sank to her knees, gasping for breath.  The back of the pirate's foot slammed into her chin, knocking her across the tent.  She got up once more, but this time the pirate had a knife.   

"Let's continue," V said.  He wished he could just slice the girl's throat, but he wanted that information and he was sure William wouldn't tell him anything if he killed her.  But V had seen the look the pirate's eyes when he struck her.  He threaten to kill her if need be.  V signaled to William's notebook.  "Write down the answers to my questions in that book.  Why don't you have a last name?" 

*Several minutes later...* 

V stepped out of the tent in a fury.  He had finally managed to convince the pirate to write down the answers, but what he got was nothing.  Nothing! The man said that he became a pirate two weeks ago and didn't remember anything past 3 years ago.  V wasn't sure if he was lying, but he probably wasn't.  Either way, V would torture the pirate to see how a mute prisoner screamed.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 28, 2009)

"Pirate code?" They all blinked. "Yes." Jason responds. "What the hell is that?" James tilts his head. "In the second half of the 17th century, buccaneers began operating under a set of rules variously called the Chasse-Partie, Charter Party, Custom of the Coast, or Jamaica Discipline. These eventually became known as Articles of Agreement, or the pirate's code. Pirate articles varied from one captain to another, and sometimes even from one voyage to another, but they were generally alike in including provisions for discipline, specifications for each crewmate's share of treasure, and compensation for the injured." Jason blinks.

the rest of the crew follows in the blink. "I actually pay attention." Eve comments, turning around. "Uh... Anyway..." Jason clears his throat "I made a found an old pirate code on my home island when researching pirates." Jason grins. "So why did you need to find it?" Bolt asked him. "because, inside this document is the rule of what you do when your crew is attacked by another crew of pirates." He opens the scroll. "Kill them." He states plainly. "Ok." Jason rolls up the scroll. "YOU AGREED TOO QUICK!!!!" Everyone shouts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2009)

*Kata Island, years ago*

Kata island burns. 

The screams of hundreds fill the air, and a lone woman clutching a baby in her arms scrambls frantically towards a boat docked at the harbor. She trips, cursing, and gets back up, throwing a terrified glance over her shoulder as she runs.

2 men stand in the street. One is Nereus. He looks exactly as he does present day, though his usually flawless grey suit is tattered, torn and burned. A large gash lies on his arm instead of the scar. He is bleeding heavily, especially around his neck.

The other man is Darver. He looks younger, though he is also battered and bloody. His aura swirls around him in vicous whipping tendrils, fueled by his own anger and fear. Neither man moves.

*"Aura Kobushi!"* The attck flies from Darver's hand, and Nereus throws himself out of the way of it as it speeds away...

The woman makes it to the boat just as it disconnects from the island. It's the only boat left, the others had been destroyed in the chaos. She laughs, thankfull to be alive. Until Aura Kobushi rips effortlessly through the hull, speeding off into the distance. The passengers stare. Nobody moves. Silent crying begins as the people realize that it is their fate to die this day, along with the rest of Kata island. The weep bitterly as their last hope sinks beneath their feet.

Back on the mainland, neither fighter even glances towards the sinking boat. They stare at each other, too exhausted to do anything else. But they didn't get where they were by giving up. Silently, lacking the strength to scream, they cahrge each other, putting all their remaining strenth into one final blow, the blow that would decide this battle.

And so Kata island dies.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 28, 2009)

James Canopy Cannon attack blasts towards Annie as she floats helplessly in the air. _Can't dodge while I'm airborne except with my airburst bubble_ she thinks. Annie moves her right hand in a blur towards her weapons belt as fast as an eye blink and reaches for a cartridge but instead finds an empty pouch. Annie's eyes widen with the sudden realization, she's out of Airburst Bubble rounds. The Gunslinger had used two just to talk with Von Croix before her match and then several more during the fight itself. 

The focused red beam cannon envelops Annie but at the last second she fires her gun just as the attack hits her. *BABOOM!* A huge explosion flares in the air, hurling smoke and debris everywhere. 

"I think I finally got her!" James yells in triumph. 

Suddenly something round and heavy hurtles out of the fire and hits the ground with a loud thud. The smoke clears around the object, revealing a giant ball of steel gray colored foam. James scratches his head, "Huh?! What the heck is that thing?" he wonders, "Hmmm...I bet that chick is hiding in there!" and then he charges at it. "Gorilla Hammer!" he yells as his his fists increase in size and muscle and he raises them over the foam ball. *BLAM!* The force of the blow sends a shockwave through the platform but the foam itself remains steadfast. James recoils his hands suddenly and shakes them. "Damn that things as hard as steel!" he mutters. 

Inside the foam ball Annie sits cross legged clutching her midsection, she has an annoyed face. Annie had managed to deflect some of James Canopy Cannon with her Foam Round but she still had absorbed the brunt of it and she thinks that she might have broken a rib or two. The foam ball shakes again as James pounds it with his fists. "What a revoltin' development," Annie mumbles. She takes out a black shell out of her belt and looks at it, "You're up," she says and kisses the shell.

Meanwhile from James vantage point he begins to charge up a Canopy Cannon at close range, hoping to blast the foam to smithereens and Annie along with it. James readies his attack, sensing that victory is near....*BABOOM!* The foam explodes outwards but not because of James. Annie leaps out of the explosion and aims her guns at James. She blows a kiss at him, *"Gel Round!"* A glob of green gelatinous material flies at James from the barresl of her guns. The Red Monkey swerves away at the last second, dodging most of the gel material but a tiny glop lands on the back of his left heel. Annie grins, _and that's all I need,_ she thinks. 

The tiny piece of gel begins to grow and crawl up James left leg, "What the hell is this crap?! It's just one trick after another with you!" he yells at Annie. He slices wildly at the gel with his swords but only worsens his situation as the gel sticks to the swords. The gelatinous goo binds his legs in place to the platform and Annie drops to one knee, barely able to stand at this point. She aims at the sky over James head and fires. A black shell flies out of her gun and explodes over the Red Monkey's head, enveloping him in a cloud of of fine silvery dust. *"Seastone Surprise!"* exclaims Annie.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2009)

Sitting back on his hind legs Ratchet looked around sniffing the air, smelling a familiar scent.  His head turned and spotted something he really didn’t like, in a moment he moved like a flash toward Heather.  In one quick movements his teeth sank into the back of her leg and didn’t let go.

“WHAT THE FUCK!”  Heather screamed bending down and grabbing at the Raccoon clinging tight to her leg.

“Ratchet no!”  Tony yelled rushing forward to get the animal off of her friend.

Nikki stood in shock for a moment, then she saw the crate explode near where Heather’s head should have been.  “Nice save Raccoon.  Your still going to pay you know that…” she said almost chuckling then turned to where the shot came from.  “Ace and Tri…” she growled as her eyes narrowed.

After the splinters fell from the destroyed box Ratchet let go and ran behind Tony chattering as if he was apologizing.

“He was trying to help you!  Don’t be mad!”  Tony said backing up though staying in front of Ratchet.

“I am going to skin that little fucker…after I skin those two…” Heather snapped as she turned toward the pair.

“Dumb asses…”  Nikki said shaking her head.  “At least we know what happened to them.  Where they went after they disappeared.”

“I DON’T give a darn!”  Heather screamed causing people to look their way.  “I want them dead!  They shot at me!”

*“Right…”*  Nikki and Tony said pulling their weapons and all eyes fell to Ace and Tri.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 28, 2009)

Darver raised an eyebrow at Nereus when he mentioned Wyaton. *"So you do know about the events at Wyaton? I didn't think such worldly matters concerned you."* Darver stated rather surprised. Darver then watched unamused as Nereus tried to replicate Darver's aura ability. *"Mastery over your aura is something only I have accomplished Nereus. Don't think an old fool such as yourself can do it. You have your ability and I have mine."*

Darver's own aura energy began to disappear when Darver realized Nereus wasn't looking for a fight. He then started to walk off in continuing his search for the trader and the Unnamed brats. He suddenly stopped again. *"I've heard that this island is home to a tournament exclusive to rookie pirate crews. You must have some business with these pirates as well. Correct Nereus?"* A rather suspicious Darver questioned.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 29, 2009)

James looks up curiously at this strange substance that rains down on him. Suddenly his fur begins to recede, and the sword that he holds in his tail hits the ground as the extra extension vanishes as well, "Who needs it! I'm strong enough to beat you without my powers!" 

He continues to slice at the gel that is slowly taking over his legs, getting no where by using his gel covered weapons. He tries to break out through force but fails because of the burden of the seastone's tiring effect to the zoan user as well as the material that makes up the attack.

"That's not all, Vinewhip Round!" Annie hits James dead on, allowing the vines to fully wrap around him this time. He tries to cut them off but his blades have been rendered useless at this point, and the vines wrap over his arms forcing him to drop them. 

The magnets pick up again, bringing Annie towards the trapped James, "About time these things have worked in my favor," She jokes about the accessory that she is forced to wear. 

She draws her blade and stabs the blade into James' shoulder. She pulls it out quickly and gets ready to strike again. The audience looks carefully at what appears to be the finale of this exciting battle as Annie goes for a attack towards James' head.

As the blade approaches him, the immobile James recalls something from earlier.



StrawHat4Life said:


> "Oh yeah and that Danzifer guy too he's kind of goofy, the way his crew is always bailing him out of trouble."



_"I won't need anyone to bail me out...EVER!"_ The blade makes contact, and blood slowly drips onto the platform. The crowd takes a close look and see that the blade is now resting between James' teeth.

"I don't need my powers, my swords, or even my arms and legs to be strong..." He says while keeping a tight grip on the sword, blood continues to leak down the side of his face, *"I'LL CONQUER THE GRAND LINE WITH NOTHING BUT MY TEETH IF I HAVE TO!!!"*

The Red Monkey rips the blade out of her hands and spits it out away from area. He pulls back his head and delivers a headbutt to the Gunslinger, sending her backwards. He then uses the magnet to launch himself back into close range and meets her forehead with his own once again.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2009)

_Marineford_

Preparations for the attack of Whitebeard and the execution of Portgas D. Ace were still underway in the Marine's Headquarters.

"Ugh... Why of all places does Sengoku have to prepare the execution here?" An old marine grumbled as he boarded his ship.

"The best place to fight a juggernaut like Whitebeard is at one of the most fortified locations in the world, Vice-Admiral Rawevoli." An old businessman in a suit told the marine.

"Easy for you to say, Malade. You're not the one organizing one of the largest military operations since the war against the ancient kingdom!" Rawevoli looked around to see if he was heard. Luckily no one noticed what he had said. 

Malade sighed. Information about the ancient kingdom was highly classified. Had anyone heard Rawevoli's slip of the tongue Cipher Pol would have taken him down."Amarant's been whining about upstart organizations sprawling up everywhere."

Rawevoli snorted. "They're of little concern. Just cheap knock-offs of Dragon's Revolutionary Army."

"Well, 2 of them are getting quite dangerous."

The old vice-admiral yawned."Which ones?" The sheer number of revolutionary fronts sprouting up all over the world made it hard to remember how many there were. They all ended up getting absorbed into Dragon's army anyway, so counting them with be a waste of time and resources.

"The Makosou and The Godai Kishi." 

Rawevoli laughed. "HAHAHAHA! Upstarts all of them! Those idiots at the Makosou think they're so smart, killing off the rest of Cipher Pol that they forgot to realize the W.G. has hundreds of Cipher Pol bases all over the world! The Godai Kishi haven't done anything notable in a long while! That old coot Amarant must be forgetting to drink his meds again!" The two old men entered Rawevoli's cabin, and turned on two silver dendenmushis.

Malade did not share Rawevoli's amusement. When Amarant suspected something to be dangerous, he was usually correct. "Maybe... but we have to keep an eye on them." 

"Fine, I'll pull some strings and see if I can have some marine crew track them down. Hell, maybe I can even have Task Force Absolute Justice do that."

The two old men stopped talking, and then burst to laughter.

"That is a brilliant idea, you old fart." Malade told him.

"You two are getting chumy." A feminine voice said from the dendenmushi.

"Leave them be, Calea. It's better than having them try to kill each other." A dignified voice from the other dendenmushi added.

The old queen grinned. "Whatever you say, Amarant. But what about these organizations? I'll have to admit we should be focusing on more dangerous foes."

"The Makosou destroyed the Wyaton and Naibunes nodes. True, it was unintentional, but we can't have such rogues going about and ruining the grid. At least the other revolutionary organizations stick to their own homelands, and Dragon's army has yet to destroy any nodes."

"So...what do we do about them?" Malade asked.

Amarant smirked. "Let the new generation preserve the old order. These upstarts will learn the hard way that the old order will not fall." 


_Inana Island, Du Mortis Manor_

Rek's mother and the rest of his cousins returns to the family mansion in the outskirts of town. An urgent call from Grandfather forced them to return back there.

"Dear Ivalla, where are your cousins?" Rek's mother asked. The only people with her were Ivalla, her guardian Shwarz and Doremi. 

"C-cousin Bahuk went to meet with the creepy bat guy, you know, the one who was actually a-a-a.."

"Attracted to Lady Oressa, milady." Shwarz finished. When it came to talking about her scarier cousins, Ivalla always stuttered in fear.

"Did Oressa follow Bahuk?" 

"No aunt. She said it would be too boring to hang out with that 'ugly masochist' as she puts it." Doremi answered. 

"Alright then. I just recieved news from Grandfather. The rules for the first skirmish have been changed."

Shwarz and Doremi were shocked. Ivalla was too confused to understand what it meant.

"The new rules are as follows." Rek's mother took out a parchment were she wrote grandfather's words. " There are 4 factions who seek to replace the old order our ancestors have established 800 years ago. The winner of the first skirmish will be the one who makes it clear to the upstarts that the old order cannot be vanquished."


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 29, 2009)

Larissa was quite relieved to see that her attacks were finally working. It seemed that she was indeed the superior swordsman, and she was successfully stopping De from reaching his sword-chucks. If their Devil Fruit powers were both negated, then her greater experience and sheer ability would see her through this match comfortably. Of course, that was assuming that De would remain unable to use his powers, but the tall man was not planning on letting that happen. 

_"Ten,"_ Larissa repeated. It wasn't good to always alternate attacks. One finds herself inexplicably falling into a rhythm...and once you have a rhythm, it can be read. Breaking the rhythm by occasionally repeating attacks helped to prevent that. Well, it was also a side effect of Larissa's immense dislike for order, but she didn't know that. 

Instead of attempting to block like he always did, De suddenly hopped into the air as she was announcing her attack. "Hah! I knew it! I can hear it!" he barks loudly, a grin plastered on his face. It wasn't a large change in his position, and Larissa did not alter her attack path. However, this time, De easily blocked the attack by spinning his sword-chucks, dissipating the the energy shockwave before it could do any damage. Unbeknownst to the order user, De has magnified the sound her blade made. The Iaido school of swordsmanship was particularly vulnerable towards De's Sound Prediction, as the constant drawing and sheathing of the sword gave the Sound man a veritable feast of information to use for avoiding _Ten_.

Before she could continue with a follow-up, De had again hopped into the air, shouting, "TAKE THIS! SOUND MINE!" The words 'Sound Mine' were then amplified so many times by De's fruit. For Larissa, it had the same effect as an explosion going off right in front of her. Sound waves were basically forces after all. To make things worse, her opponent had noticed that her fighting style required stable footing, and directed an attack to take away that requirement. 

Larissa stumbled backwards, feeling the full brunt of the attack. It had did quite some damage to her, as she had not dodged it at all. To make matters worse, De was already capitalizing on this moment of opportunity; he hadn't gotten many over the course of the fight. He tossed his twin-linked blades over, yelling, "Rotary Boomerang!", and followed up by hopping into the air and giving it a boost in speed with "Sound Acceleration!"

_"Not so fast,"_ Larissa muttered to herself. Right now, her body wasn't entirely upright, as she was stumbling backwards, and technically, the sword-chucks would miss her. However, once she stood upright, the sword chucks would be right on target to slice face into two bits. Larissa raised her right foot, the only part of her body touching the ground, to remove contact before using a _"Constant State."_ The Order user's body suddenly froze rigidly, as she had used it to maintain her own 'Order'. The swordchucks sailed past harmlessly, and Larissa quickly regained her balance after Constant State's effect ended.

She looked carefully at De to observe his next move, but he only held an unconcerned look on his face. _Woosh._ _"Oh shi-,"_ Larissa thought, realizing that the sword-chucks were riding their momentum and coming from behind. _"No time to turn and block."_ She haphazardly tossed her scabbard behind her. It was nothing like an actual _Saya_ move, but it would have to do. Her experience saved her. The scabbard deflected the sword-chucks, sending the weapon flying into her back rather than allowing it to take off her neck. Larissa panted, feeling the blood flowing and leaving her system. She had underestimated her opponent. _"Well, if I had been fighting with full power, this wouldn't have happened..."_ She thought to herself. Still, this wasn't the time to make excuses. She had made that decision herself.

Larissa reached behind her back and pulled out the weapon, grimacing in pain.  To another swordsman of her level, this wound would have been nothing, but she wasn't that kind of fighter and had never been good at taking hits. She quickly tossed the weapon behind her and reached for her scabbard, before assuming her stance on shaky legs.

_"Well, you've managed to hurt me significantly. However, you have no more weapons left yourself, and I have seen your Devil Fruit ability. This battle will not last much longer.

Shall we end this...?"_


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2009)

Nereus shrugged at Darver's comments. "I make it my buisness to know what's happening in the world Darver. For example, I heard about and even witnessed you vice leader David defeat the leader of Naibunes. It was quite impressive. You really must tell me where you found that boy. He shrugged as Darver critized his aura. That _was_ the extent of his abilities with that particular trick. He could never understand how Darver could effectively use it.

*"I've heard that this island is home to a tournament exclusive to rookie pirate crews. You must have some business with these pirates as well. Correct Nereus?"* Nereus grinned.

"Why else would I be here Darver? I'm...shall you say, protecting an employer's interest. And of course, doing some scouting of my own."

*With Prince...*

"Wait! Wait! Where are we going?" Prince honestly didn't know. He wasn't even thinking straight. The rush of rage and hate that had given him the power to call the dragon mirage was leaving him light headed and weak. He stumbled down the road, pulling the girl he had rescued behind him. She was trying, with very little sucess, to keep the tattered remains of her clothes from revealing anything. Finally, she gave a huge tug, and Prince, enexpectedly, was thrown through an open door. She quickly followed him in, latching the door and then bloting upstairs, her face bright red. Prince collapsed on the floor an lay there, unmoving, until she tenatively came back downstairs, now fully clothed. "Who are you?" She asked again. The Prince noticed she was gripping a strange looking sword, the blade of which seemes to be coming out of the mouth of an elaborately carved dragon. "I'm warning you," She said, swinging the blade clumsily. "I know how to use this, so don't get any ideas. Prince laughed. She looked so...tiny.
"Stop laughing!" She shouted, obviously embarrased. Just tell me who you are!"

"I told you," Prince said weakly. "A friend."

"That's not good enough! What's your name! Why are you here?"

"Um," Prince stammered. Usually he was a good liar. An excellent liar in fact, but right now he was just drawing a blank. Even the pirate name his dossier had given him didn't pop up. "I'm, uh, Shanks." The girl's eyes narrowed. 

"Your parents named you after a yonkou?"

"They didn't have a lot of creativity." The girl didn't seem to know whether it was a joke or he was being serious, but she lowered the sword a little bit.

"My brother's a marine you know."

"Is he now?"

"He'll slap you in jail if you try anything."

"Right."

"He's really good. He just started, but he's an ensign." Prince couldn't help it. The irony made him burst out laughing.

"Stop laughing!" The girl shouted, bringing the sword down at Pronce. He rolled weakly and avoided it, the girl obviously had no practical experience in weilding it.

"Aiya? What's going on?" A man came into the room, maybe Prince's age. He wore a standard marine uniform and wore a sword at his hip. He stared at Prince. "And why the hell is there a pirate in out living room?"


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 29, 2009)

-De vs. Larissa-

De's cigar went out. He smoked the whole thing extremely fast. He reached into his pocket to get another one.

No more... He mumbled to himself, Yeah, lets end this. Or, you could just forfeit before I use my true powers. Larissa didn't find this funny, Come on, just one smile? There was no smile, Alright, well I guess I'll have to destroy you,

De knew he couldn't win this fight. He had no weapons, and he couldn't pack a powerful enough punch with his moves to stop her. Having a limit to his powers didn't help either. Knowing this, De did the only thing he knew, attacking head on. He charged fourth at his opponent. _Ten_. De jumped into the air as she said the name. Sound Barrier! He was able to change the shockwave's course so it didn't hit him. It was a mistake. _Chi._ It hit him right in the stomach. It his De right as he landed on the ground, making it impossible for him to avoid or defend himself against it. De dropped to his knees.

_You've shown me your hand already. I doubt you have any tricks left. But don't think since you're on the floor, I'll give you a break._

Eh? De stood up again and started running forward again. She was just out of range. Only 5 feet or so. Only 5 feet. He didn't get to run 1 foot.

_Ten_ It hit him without any troubles. This time De didn't fall. He had to stay on his feet, no matter how much it hurt. He ran fourth. So close. Now he had maybe three feet, _Ten_ hit his chest again. He still didn't fall. 2 feet, just two feet until he could throw a punch.

_I remember you said you like complicated moves. Holding back got me in trouble with you, so I'll show you "that" move again. Kyouka Suigetsu._ Once again, it he De with no problems. He fell on the ground, on his back near right next to her feet. Then he reached into his jacket.

I still have a trick or two, he pulled out his lighter, then turned it on. His hand slowly moved over toward her leg.

_Please,_ She kept her sword in her scabbard and knocked the lighter out of his hand with the blunt end.

Bwa~~~hahahaha!! Would you mind handing me that lighter back? It's the only one I have,


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 29, 2009)

Darver whisked around to look at Nereus once again. How could he possibly have witnessed the events at Naibunes, a fortress of the world government? This man is truly amazing. *"You really are a man who knows of one million things. I would offer you a position into the Makaosu Nereus, but I have a grave feeling that you'll deny.* Darver said cocking his head slightly. The expression on Darver's face then turned ever more serious.

*"Nereus, I'm quite sure you're well informed about the 4 most powerful organizations that have sprouted up in the world: The Makaosu, Everett Industries, Shinkingen Kishi, and "The Organization". The World Government is now taking these organizations as a serious threat to the world and has recently adopted a name for the leaders of each organization. The Illuminati." * Darver said plainly. 

*"You said that you're here to do some scouting. I can't help but to think it's for one of these organizations. I'm no fool though, you aren't the type of man who'll work under someone, so my assumption is you're the leader of one of these organizations along with me, A.K.A the Illuminati. The question is, which one?"* Darver actually sounded curious to know the answer to this question.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2009)

*"Nereus, I'm quite sure you're well informed about the 4 most powerful organizations that have sprouted up in the world: The Makaosu, Everett Industries, Shinkingen Kishi, and "The Organization". The World Government is now taking these organizations as a serious threat to the world and has recently adopted a name for the leaders of each organization. The Illuminati."*

Nereus raised his eyebrows. He actually had not informed about that. Obviously Darver had been upping his intelligence involving the WG.

*"You said that you're here to do some scouting. I can't help but to think it's for one of these organizations. I'm no fool though, you aren't the type of man who'll work under someone, so my assumption is you're the leader of one of these organizations along with me, A.K.A the Illuminati. The question is, which one?" *

Nereus smiled. "You always were a bright one Darver. Yes, I lead one of the groups you mentioned. You know it's not the Makaosu, as you lead that. So that leaves three. Everett industries is lead by the mysterious Mr. Everett, and let me assure you, I am not him. Shinkigen Kishi...of all the organizations you mentioned, it is the one I know least about. It is however, supposedly lead by somene refered to as "Princess" and you know full well I would never take that name." Nereus regarded Darver for a moment. "And then there was one." Darver's eyes narrowed. "Yes, I lead The Organization. We're not as flashy as the Makaosu, but there none the less. After all, who do you think supplies all your 'illegal' weaponry?" He smiled. "Though please do give your security head my applause, as we haven't been abe to sneak so much as a single spy into your Makaosu." He turned away from Darver. "I'm not sure whether to be irritated or pleased about this Illuminati. Good day Darver, and good luck with your revenge." And then Nereus was gone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2009)

Annie staggers around on wobbly feet and clutches her forehead in pain and rubs it, "What do you have in that noggin of yours fella?!" she hollers. Annie swerves her head to the side at the last second as James head zooms past her right shoulder. Annie tries to roll away but she's too injured to land on her feet and instead hits the floor in a sprawl. James swerves his upper body around and let's his magnet do the rest of the work. He flies at Annie again. 

From the floor Annie aims up at the sky. *"MAGNA ROUND!"* she shouts. Suddenly a bright burst of purple and white energy blasts out of her revolver and a glowing shell shoots upwards into the sky, leaving a sparkling trail. Both Annie and James collars glow and spurt electrical sparks and they are both lifted off their feet with tremendous energy. 

"How is this happening?!" asks James in disbelief. Their collars fling them towards the Magna Round bullet in the sky. "Opposites attract," Annie mutters with a devilish grin. She knows that when both their collars hit the Magna Round it'll create a giant explosion of energy that will probably blow them both out of the sky but at this point Annie doesn't care. She's stopped caring about her own safety after her brother died. When you've got nothing to care for what does it even matter anyway, now its just about having fun and when its time to exit the stage then you go out with a bang.

*BABOOM! *

They both collide with the Magna Round at the same time. The air vibrates with crackling bolts of energy and explodes with such intensity that you can see the glowing orb of energy from the edge of the island. Everyone in the arena shields their eyes from the incredible intensity of the light lest they be blinded. A second later out of the dazzling display, two smoking figures hurtle out of the explosion and hit the platform with tremendous impact. Annie lays on her right side, unmoving, while James suddenly stirs and attempts to get up to his feet, his legs and arms shaking as he remembers his vow, grim determination on his face, but then he slumps back to the ground and everything goes dark.  

_Over a year ago in the West Blue..._
Annie stands on a wagon platform. Around her neck is a noose, her hands are bound behind her back. She stares blankly at a crowd that has assembled to watch the show. 

"Do you have any last words?" asks the judge. 

Annie looks at the judge and spits in his face. The judge shakes his head in clear frustration and disgust and wipes his face, "Very well, then meet your maker," he replies. 

Annie laughs mockingly, "And I'll spit in his or her face too." The judge waves his hand, suddenly the wagon under Annie's feet drives off. Annie's feet slip into the air with nothing to stand on and the noose tightens around her neck. Everything goes dark and her last thought is that she wished she had gone out with a bang.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 29, 2009)

While waiting for Hawkins to reply, Zetta took out a video Den Den Mushi and pressed the button. Defection or not, he had to keep up appearances. The moment he pressed it, his face appeared on the big screen.

As he did this, he checked a small piece of paper that kept him up to date with the wishes of those dogs who owned this tourny. All he had to do was announce the winners without seeming suspicious. "Good evening Pirates, Marine Scum and villains of all ages. The great Zetta has come to keep you up to date."

He grinned in the camera. Dog or not, he enjoyed this. "We saw two very heated matches but in the end.... only one can get the spoils. I hereby declare De D. Dee..." he paused, recognition on his face. "That guy's still alive? Seriously?" He shook his head in disappointment.

"Damn this ocean." He said seriously. "Anyway he wins. The other winner is Gun Genius Annie." Croix grinned and Zetta scratched his head. "I'm sure I've heard that name before..." he shrugged. 


"All right. Next match..." He said while looking into the camera. He thought for a second... he had memorized the matches. "Next will be... OC Denton vs Alph on platform two. As you know, two was the one with the oil." He paused and took a shot of his whiskey.

"The other one will be... Kent versus Jake on Platform three. Fighters are instructed to leave their weapons behind. The platform will have a steel cage in the center. There's a  in there. Let's see you newfags adapt to that." he sneered.

And with a press of a button, his face dissapeared and was replaced with images from the platforms. "Fucking contractual obligations."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 29, 2009)

-With De and Tew, in the audience-

De somehow was able to move back to where Tew was. He was pretty much crawling on one hand to get a seat next to him. Tew didn't move a muscle to help him. Using every last bit of strength, he pulled himself up into his chair.

Good job, you got your ass kicked. I don't think I've ever seen anyone do that bad in a fight. I mean what the hell was that? Trying to climb the side of the damn cage? Really? You suck. Now not only was De physically hurt, but emotionally hurt. De hung his head in shame, By the way, you get to advance to the next round. Good job.

Uhhh. Tew, you need to get me to the ship. My tux is ruined. If I could just get another one, I'd be good as new.

Who do you think you are? Roronoa Zo*l*o?

Uhhhh.

Fine, I'll help you, he shoved De out of the chair then kicked his back as he fell, There, now keep going. Only a long way to go.

Why are you being so mean?

This is probably the only time I'll ever see you in such bad shape. So I figure if you're hurt enough emotionally, you'll forget about your physical pain and you'l be able to fight another round.

Uhhhh, After hearing Tew, he dragged himself back to the ship.

-Later, after dragging himself to the ship-
He was finally on deck, after dragging himself with 1 arm all the way from the crowd to the ship. Liz was gone, and Melissa was still just laying there, in worse shape then De.

Uhhhh, De groaned.

"Ugggghhh," Melissa groaned in response.

Ohhhh, uhhhh, De groaned back,

"Ohhh ohhh ugghh"

"Ugh uggghh,"

"Uhhh Uhhh ohhh ugh,"

Hahahahaha! Apparently Melissa told a joke in their weird groan conversation. After this, De dragged himself into his cabin and changed his tux. He stepped out of his cabin standing and in perfect health, I feel great!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2009)

Suddenly a baby den den mushi rings in Zetta's pocket. He sighs, "What now..." he mutters. This Steel Jack impersonation is starting to tire him but first things first he has to maintain the facade for now. Zetta answers the device and listens. "Huh what do you mean you don't want to go in that order?" he listens again, "What, you decided to change it at the last minute?!" He slams the den den mushi, "Fuckin amateurs," he mumbles. 

Over in the arena and all around the Island, Zetta's face reappears on all the big screens. "Okay listen up you rookie fodder, change of plans. Scratch the Alph vs OC match. I like to add a little element of surprise to these affairs to keep you bitches on your toes. So the next match that will be taking its place will be Belle vs Martin Keamy on platform 6 which is covered in a steel cage and has seastone on the inside! Now fuck off!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2009)

*With Kent...*

"The other one will be... Kent versus Jake on Platform three. Fighters are instructed to leave their weapons behind. The platform will have a steel cage in the center. There's a weapon in there. Let's see you newfags adapt to that." 

"ALL RIGHT!" Kent shouted. LETS DO THIS!" He leaped into the air and smashed the first thing that came within arms reach of him, which just happened to be the cyborg Pterodactyl  that was assigned to carry him to the platform. With a whine and one last shudder, pterodactyl #38-46-23-19 died. Immediately all other pterodactyls eye's lit up and they made a beeline towards Kent, poking him and slamming into him, until he was subdued enough. Then they carried him on top of their collective shoulders, dumping him onto the platform. Kent gasped. "I have been poked where no man should ever be poked..." he moaned, collapsing on the ground. His opponent still wasn't here yet, so he took a look around. There was a strange weapon that looked like a shovel in the center of the platform, but Kent didn't care. He didn't use weapons anyway. "C'MON! LET"S GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD!" He shouted to nobody in particular.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 29, 2009)

"Martin Keamy" stepped out off of the giant cyborg raven that had carried him to the platform.  The platform was a steel cage with seastone in it.  V stared at his opponent.  A young girl, and a pretty one at that.  Almost as pretty as Clemens.  But V didn't care for those things in a person.  He wanted to see what a person looked like after their chest had been torn open by a jagged knife.    

The girl had a bow on her back.  V doubted she would be much of a threat, but most of The Little Tree pirates seemed to be a little strange.  A knife flashed into V's hand.  Maybe if he intimidated her enough she would surrender.  Then V would leap in and cut her open.  "Tell me," he began.  "Have you ever been dissected before?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 29, 2009)

Tatsu grins as he hears that Annie is victorious. He was not expecting her match to be as close as it was, but is glad she still manages to pull it off, "Well looks like we're 4/4 now, and still Undefeated." He says to his crew and to whoever else can hear him.

He watches as Kent gets ready for his match, "Hah, the Kitty Cat's up eh? This should be entertaining." He leans in to get a closer look, and can't wait to see how Kent handles his match.

With Makoto-

The speedster has been sitting on top of a hill nearby the stadium watching the matches from the big screen, "Well well well, so Larissa is still alive? What's more suprising is that she lost against one of these rookies. Guess she's not much without her Devil Fruit."

Some may think this is an arragant statement from someone who uses his Devil Fruit as much as this particular Makaosu agent, but he is actually quite fast even without accessing his power, "This is so boring...I think I should spice things up a little."

He gets a large grin right before he takes off down to the stadium. In a flash, all of the rookie pirates and marines watching the matches take place are suddenly stripped of their clothing, left in nothing but their underwear. 

He leaps high into the air and releases all of their clothes into the wind. He returns to his watching spot, unseen by any of the pirates and prepares himself to watch the panic.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 29, 2009)

> He gets a large grin right before he takes off down to the stadium. In a flash, all of the rookie pirates and marines watching the matches take place are suddenly stripped of their clothing, left in nothing but their underwear.
> 
> He leaps high into the air and releases all of their clothes into the wind. He returns to his watching spot, unseen by any of the pirates and prepares himself to watch the panic.



-With Tew-

What a douche. He's lucky I don't feel like getting up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2009)

Kaya lets out an earsplitting scream as she realizes she's lost her clothes. Instantly she lashes out, and several people around her slump to the ground, now unconcious.

"Sheesh, calm down...you'd think the world was ending."

"How the hell are you so calm?" Jorma shrugged.

"Hey, idiot. Gimme that," he said, yanking a boomerang off the back of a now naked man. He looked up and spotted Kaya's clothes, then let fly. Sure enough, the boomerang hit them, and returned to Jorma. He then did the same with his clothes. "There you go." He handed the clothes to Kaya.

"Thanks," she muttered, now a shade of bright scarlett. She began to put her clothes back on before noticing that Jorma was watching her get dressed. "What the hell are you doing?" She asked darkly. Jorma gulped and hurredly looked away, but the damage was done. *Thwap!*

"Owwwww" Kaya leaned down and kissed Jorma on the forehead. 

"Thanks again. Bee seeing you." She walked away. Jorma sighed, got up, put on his clothes, and tried not to look at any men.


Up in the stadium, Goro laughed at the chaos below. Sparky not so much. Still chuckling, Goro grabbed the mic and tried to distract people away from the panic.

"AND WEREN'T THOSE SPECTACULAR MATCHES? LETS GIVE THE FIGHTERS A BIG HAND FOLKS!!!!" There were more screams of embarrasment or outrage than applauding, but Goro seemed satisfied. "IF YOU WOULD NOW PLEASE FOCUS ON PLATFORM 6!!!!! WE HAVE A GREAT MATCH HERE FOLKS, BECAUSE IN ONE CORNER, WE HAVE A VICOUS EX MARINE OUT FOR REVENGE AGAINST THE WG. WITH HIS KNIVES AND HIS MASK HE REMINDS US ALL OF SOMEONE WE CAN'T QUITE REMEMBER, BUT HIS CUTTHROAT FIGHTING STYLE IS SURE TO KEEP US ALL ENTERTAINED!!!! PLEASE WELCOME KNIFE EXPERT AND CAPTAIN OF THE VENDETTA PIRATES.....MARTIN KREAMY!"
There was some clapping, but still more chaos.

"AND IN THE OTHER CORNER, A TOP NOTCH ARCHER FROM THE STRUGGLING LITTLE TREE PIRATES. SHE PREFERS TO FIGHT AT A DISTANCE, AND IF YOU LET HER SHE'LL PULVERISE YOU. WHEN YOU FIGHT HER, YOU WILL FINALLY LEARN TO FEAR THE NAME....BELLE!" The LTP stop looking for their clothes long enough to clap and give some cheers, and several othe people throw in their voices too.

"BUT ON PLATFORM 3, WE HAVE TWO HEAVILY PHYSICAL FIGHTERS!!!! IN ONE CORNER, A MAN WE KNOW LITTLE ABOUT BUT HAVE HIGH HOPES FOR, MASTER OF THE WHITE LEG FIGHTING TECHNIQUE, LITERAL 'DEATH ON WHEELS' (OR LEGS FOR THAT MATTER) SAY HELLO TO SKULL LEG JAKE!!!!!!!!" Whistles, cheers, the usual. "AND IN THE OTHER CORNER, A PERSONAL FRIEND OF MINE. HE FIGHTS TO THE BITTER END, SO BE READY FOR A GOOD MATCH!!!! A SOON TO BE MASTER OF ALL 6 FORMS OF ROKUSHIKI, AND USER OF THE EVER FAMOUS TIGER ZOAN, PLEASE WELCOME.....KENT!!!!!" Kaya claps, smiling, along with the rest of the Blade Pirates. Jorma shoots a flare into the air, which is met with applause.

"AND SO LET'S LET THIS ROUND.....BEGIN!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2009)

_In the Stadium..._
Flynn looks down and sees that he's wearing nothing but boxer shorts. He shakes his head and looks up at the sky, "NOT AGAIN!!!" he yells and he stomps off to go find another of his identical 10 outfits hanging in his closet aboard _The Pirates Dream_. 

Meanwhile Annie awakens on a cot in one of the medical tents. She attempts to get up but then falls back onto the cot, feeling like she's just been run through a trash compactor. "Next time I'll use mantra," she half mutters, groans to herself. 

"Mantra? Oh so you've finally learned how to use what your mother left you huh? You always did take after her," says a familiar voice from the corner. 

Annie sits up boltright from her cot and cranes her neck around. A tall man stands in the corner wreathed in shadow. He wears a gray trenchcoat and a black suit underneath. "You?!" Annie exclaims. Annie's father, Jack, walks towards her and smiles, "I saw your match, congratulations on your victory." 

Annie glares at him, "What the fuck are you doing here you bastard?" she tells him. Jack winces slightly at the insult and sighs, "I haven't decided yet," he replies quietly.
_
Elsewhere..._
Hawkins takes one last swig from a Whiskey bottle and wipes his mouth. Darver doesn't take too kindly to outsiders especially ones who have no intention of serving him or his cause. He smiles ruefully, knowing that Zetta's aggressive personality will conflict with Darver's, sort of like shaking a bottle of Nitroglycerin and blasting it to the ground. This should be interesting...Hawkins thinks to himself. 

"Well then let's have a chat with my employer," he tells Zetta and Croix. Hawkins reaches into his den den mushi and activates the line to Darver. "Yo Darver this is Hawkins, could you come see me in the Silver Moon Tavern. I've met some potential new recruits."

Both Zetta and Croix narrow their eyes at Hawkins at the mention of recruits but Hawkins merely shrugs his shoulders. "At the very least even if he shoots us down I'm still with you. For the old days."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2009)

A bright flash streaks over the stadium, and in seconds everyone was in their underwear.

Rek looks down and sees he's wearing nothing but his yellow boxers with little green crown decal."This is actually quite comfortable." The young noble comments.

Sogar was also in his boxers, and like his older cousin did not care if he was almost naked. "Why didn't he take my undies too?" He wondered sadly. "I hate my underwear."

Rek turns to his cousin and sees him in his underwear as well. "You're naked too, Sogar?" He smirks, and turns to his left, where Uno and Jun where sitting. Strangely, Uno was still wearing his clothes and mask.

"And here I thought you'd finally be unmasked in public, Gottwal." The young noble muses.

"My illusions are strong enough to make people think I'm wearing clothes. Thank goodness for that." Uno says.

"Too bad." Rek thought. His smile then widens. Jun had no method of concealing herself. 

"THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!" Jun was flailing about, desperately trying to conceal herself. 

"GUAILO!" She yells at Uno. "USE YOUR ILLUSIONS TO CONCEAL ME NOW!"

Uno laughed. The expression on Jun's face, red as a tomato, was priceless. "I apologize, gaijin, but for once I will indulge Rek." 

The young noble stood up, and took a good look at Jun. Once she gains her composure in a few minutes, He would surely be dead, so he took his time gazing on the auburn-haired warrior. "So you do wear the underwear I buy for you." He says with a satisfied grin. "They actually look larger when you have less clothes on.

Jun was wearing pink lengerie, held up only by flimsly laces. The cloth barely covered anything at all, and if one looked close enough, you could see the skin underneath the cloth. "You will die for this, Du Mortis." She growled.

"Ryahahahaha! I have no idea who did this, but I really should pay whoever it was back." Rek then continued to oogle Jun, until she got fed up and kicked him in the face.

_Inana Island Market_

Cass, Elza and Matyr where walking around, browsing through some stores selling clothes. Matyr needed to keep his mind off his defeat, so he decided to accompany the girls in their shopping.

"Damn peasants...I won that match...." He grumbled.

As they were going through the various dresses displayed in one of the stores, Cass saw a jewelry store at the other side of the street. "Hey guys, wait here. I'm going to go check that store over there."

Cass exits the store, to be met by a green-cloaked man outside.

"Hello. Would you like to die?" The man says, and attacks.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 29, 2009)

Zorokiller walks down towards the city and sees a big panic

"Oi~Oi~...What's the panic?"

Kamesama approaches him in his undies and smiles

"You're lucky you weren't here, everyone got striped of their clothing, keh keh"

Zorokiller is suprised at the awfully cheerfull reaction of the old man

"Old man...You've been watching the girls haven't you"

The guy drooled like a waterfall, Zorokiller hits him on the hat and looks irritated

"Is that kid alright?"

Kamesama's face turns serious

"He got taken care of...But the blue-haired kid is in a bad condition now..."

"What about that Dash fella?"

"Haven't seen him since he lost his match...You might want to take care of him..."

Zorokiller puts his hand up and walks away, in the same direction he came from

"THE OTHER WAY IDIOT!!" Kamesama yells at his stupid lack of sense.

Zorokiller looks down

("...I do remember thinking about it last time I was with the whole crew...How long do I have left...I have to meet that doctor...otherwise...No it's best not to think about it! I can't abandon on nakama yet...")

"If your really worried...You can always ask Doctor Q...He in fact does have the same knowledge Novabent's brother had..." Kamesama says seriously while looking away in the distance

"Old man..." Zorokiller looks with confusion "Ugh...it's best to get some orange juice for now..."


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 29, 2009)

OC stared at his body.  All of his clothes were gone.  All that was left was his boxers which were covered with pictures of shotguns.  OC was happy that this had also had happened to everyone else.  It made it a lot easier to shoot peoples' balls off.  

*The Grand Line...* 

A man wearing a suit sat a desk, covered in shadow.  Behind him there was a large window where a massive cityscape could be seen.  The city was covered with the smog of dozens of factories and manufacturing plants, so the sky was always gray.  There was a knock at the door.  "Come in," the suited man said to the knocker.  

A short man stepped through the door.  "Jack has gone missing," the man said.  "We believed he is on Inana Island, where the rookie tournament is taking place.  His daughter is there.  We believe Nereus is there as well."  The suited man waved a hand at him.  "Just send another of the seven to bring him in." "They are all on missions, sir." Mr. Everret stood up behind his desk.  He looked exactly like OC, just without sunglasses and he had gray running through his hair.  "Then I'll go myself." 

"Sir?!" the man asked his CEO, surprised.  "Get me one of those new motorboats we're working on.  I'll be going alone." "Y-yes sir," the man hurriedly replied before running out of the room.  Mr. Everret sat back down in his chair.  He would make sure Jack stayed in line this time.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2009)

Jack sits down on a chair and crosses his legs. Annie is shocked at how much grayer his hair has gotten and how tired he looks. Only a couple of months ago his hair was still jet black with only a few flecks of gray. "I heard about your brother," he says quietly while looking at the floor. 

Annie turns away and reaches for her weapons belt on the table beside her cot and wraps it around her waist. "I don't want to talk about that," she replies harshly, "Why don't you just get the hell out of here. I'm sure that you're here on business anyway and my being here was just coincidence."

"I'm sorry that I wasn't there to save him," he tells her, "I was in the New...." 

"You're always somewhere!" Annie shouts at him, "Always off being a lapdog for the company. Always somewhere else except where it counts, like being there for your family." Annie gets up and limps out of the tent in disgust. 

Jack rubs his forehead and sighs. He didn't tell her that Darver is here, because if he did then she'd go off after him, which wouldn't end well for her certainly. Jack gets to his feet and heads off to go pay Mister Darver a visit and depending on the man's answers to his questions, end his existence. This he can do and much more. 
*
On some unknown Island....*
A group of children play on the beach, suddenly a giant serpentine Seaking flies out of the water and lands on the sandy shore, causing the entire ground to tremble violently. The children scatter and fall to their feet. 

"Tha.....that things as big a...mountain!" a boy yells. 

The humongous neck of the Seaking begins to shake and rip apart. Two light gray colored webbed hands blast through the thick scales of the creature. *BLAM!* Suddenly a tall hulking figure explodes out of the throat and emerges onto the sandy beach. 

"IT'S A FISHMAN, RUN!!! all the kids scream and they bolt in different directions. 

Kai wipes the disgusting innards of the Sea King from his clothes and looks around, "Where am I?" he asks.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 29, 2009)

-Flashback Jimi vs. Boston, Jimi's insane rampage-

Boston just laid there, not moving. After 5 minutes, he finally worked up the strength to stay conscious after getting up. Not for long though. He went back to his human point.

"Shit. What the hell was that?" He ran off tp pursue Jimi.

Meanwhile, in those 5 minutes, Jimi was painting the town purple. Literally. He busted into a hardware store, found some paint, and painted it purple. He thought that the earth worms were coming to turn everything that wasn't purple into delicious lobster bisque that no one could deny. Then after everyone ate all of it, they explode and die. But this ended when he walked into a random person's house.

"Ahoy mateys! This is the purple pirate crew. Setting course for Raftel. We just beat White Beard and now all that's stopping us is the ghost of Gold Roger! And I just beat him. What's this? FIRE ON THE POOP DECK!! ABANDON SHIP!!" He jumped out the window and started to do the backstroke in the grass, "Ahhh! Im a devil fruit user! I'm sinking! Wait! I'm not sinking! I defy the water weakness! Now I will defy not being able to stand on water!" He stood up. He didn't sink of course since he wasn't really on water, but grass, "I'll run to Raftel!"

Boston spotted him from a distance. He followed the trail of purple paint strait to him, "Habrid poont.," once again, he became half frog, half human. Jimi was turned around. He was wondering why there were flowers in the middle of the sea, "Ri~~bbit!" Boston hit him strait in the back. However, it only made Jimi stumble a little bit. Jimi turned around and pimp smacked Boston.

"Bitch, you tryin' to steal ma hoes!" Now Boston couldn't figure out what Jimi was trying to do. It looked like he was holding something and trying to hit him with it, but there was nothing in his hand. To Jimi though, he was holding a cane in his hand and was hitting him with it. Boston took this opportunity to kick him with both legs. Nothing. It mildly annoyed Jimi at best, "Fool, you're nothin' but a busta'" Now it looked like Jimi was holding a gun, trying to shot him with it, "I'll cap you're ass,"

"Ah can't tak tis anymore!" Boston exclaimed, "Ah rally, rally hop tis works!" Boston jumped into the air, then transformed into his full frog point. Jimi looked strait at it, mouth wide open,

"OOOO. Look at that. It's a froggy," Jimi said. Just as he finished the sentence, Boston landed strait in his throat, choking him. After a minute and 30 seconds, Jimi managed to pull Boston out of his throat. He squeezed him as hard he could. This broke most of the bones in Boston's body, and he transformed back into his human form, passed out. Jimi passed out too due to lack of air. When he awoke, hours later, he was sane and went back to the ship.

-End flashback-

Freddy yawned, "What's the point?"

"I don't know," Kara said, "I've just never told that story before. I still can't believe you beat him in one punch,"

"Yeah, i did. Sue me."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 29, 2009)

Zetta laughed at loud at Hawkins' show of friendship. "Nostalgia is a bitch, isn't it?"
Croix sighed. "Like it"ll matter. You're always so optimistic."  He took out a gun. "Even at our peak, our motley crew had a total bounty of 147 million." He twirled that gun absent mindley in his hand, wonder if he could see a replay of Annie's match somewhere. "This guy could have taken out entire crew without breaking a sweat if we go by bounty."

Zetta waved his objection away. "Relax, we're gonna work with him for now and we've gotten stronger over the years." He then stretched and yawned. "And if things go to shit..." He pointed through the door. The bar they were in just happened to be across the street from another bar where a certain commodore was enjoying the show of naked pirates. "I pick my meeting places carefully ya'know."

On the other side of the street, Drake was leaning back in his chair with his arms behind his head and his eyes closed, trying to soak up some rays. Zengar was laughing loudly at all the nude pirates, Lat was playing a game on her laptop and Ratsel was reporting in. "...that's what I heard Boss."

Drake opened his eyes. "Darver? Makaosu? Lat?" Lat brought up a file on her screen. "They're a group of pirates led by a 250 million." She scrolled down. "Their goals are fairly unknown though Marine HQ has classified them and several other organisations including Everett and Shikigen Kishi as threats."

Drake closed them again. "Zengar." The grey-haired man stopped laughing and stood at attention. "Put the troops on alert through Den Den. This powder keg won't last long." Zengar pushed a button and made the call.
"A preemptive strike, Boss?" Ratsel sneered.

Drake shook his head. "Nah, we wait until this place goes to hell."  He pointed to the sky. "Those tenryuubito up there are cramping our style. We can't move until they're atleast in danger. Still... I know someone who can speed this up."

He grabbed his Den Den, pressed the button and said "Operator, get me... Captain Zane Garrick, the hero of the marines, protege of Admiral Akainu, and leader of the elite Taskforce Absolute Justice." On queue, Ratsel bursted out laughing.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 29, 2009)

Darver watched as Nereus vanished from sight in a mere second. Darver didn't pay this much attention though, Nereus still acted as he did 50+ years ago. He thought about the other "Illuminati" for a moment. Oddly enough, the two other hidden members sparked his interest. Darver turned around and started heading towards the stadium where the tournament was being held, but half way through his stride, he received a call.

"Yo Darver this is Hawkins, could you come see me in the Silver Moon Tavern. I've met some potential new recruits." Alain's voice rung out through the den den mushi on Darver's wrist. The line then went dead. Darver frowned a bit at this request. He had already been interrupted by Nereus and now this? Though, the Silver Moon happened to be on the same block Darver was on so he decided that he might as well pay it a visit. 

Darver continued walking a few blocks seeking out the Silver Moon. The civilians/pirates/tourist in the streets cleared out of Darver's path as he walked with terrified expressions on their faces. Some even turned around and walked in the other direction all together.

He soon reached the Silver Moon and stood in front of the door. Darver's aura appeared and created a shock-wave, blasting the door of the bar straight through. Darver stepped in slowly with an irritated expression on his face. *"This better be good."* Darver said in a rather dark tone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2009)

Clemens sits at the edge of the King sized bed in her expensive hotel room, billed to the Marines of course as "operational expenses." She buttons up her blouse while watching a small TV monitor set on the nightstand. Meanwhile Garrick is in the shower. That blond little whore gunslinger somehow had won her match much to her disgruntlement. When V's match comes up her green eyes brighten, boy oh boy would she love to kill that son of a bitch. Maybe a subtle mirror placed on the platform could help do it to....
*
Beru! Beru! Beru!*

Clemens reflexively checks her own den den mushi but the noise is not coming from her device. She tracks the noise to Garrick's pants which lay on a chair in the corner. Clemens reaches inside and takes out the mini den den mushi from the pocket. 

"This is Chief Lt. Beverly Clemens answering for Captain Garrick," she mutters in a official voice, as she speaks she walks over to the mirror and begins applying lipstick of a deep shade of red to her lips. However, when she hears who it is on the other line her eyes widen and she drops her lipstick to the floor. 

"Please hold," she says into the speaker. Clemens walks quickly to the bathroom door and knocks. "WHAT THE FUCK IS IT!?!?!?!" Garrick yells from within the shower

"It's Commodore Drake!" she replies. Suddenly the shower inside goes off and the door slams open, almost taking Clemens off her feet. Garrick just stands there stark naked and he grabs the den den mushi out of Clemens hands. He grumbles curses under his breath as he opens the line, "DRAKE!!! WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO YOU?!?!? YOU'VE GOTTA A LOT OF NERVE HANGING UP ON ME BEFORE!!!!! WHAT DO YOU WANT?!?" 
_
Elsewhere on the island at The Silver Moon..._
Darver makes his customary entrance just as Hawkins thought he would. He walks up to Darver and nods his head, "Hey boss good to see you, how was the trip?" he asks with amusement. Darver's face however shows that he's not amused and Hawkins decides to skip the pleasantries. 

Hawkins clears his throat and points at Zetta and Von Croix, "Meet two of my old nakama from back in the day. Flame Haired Zetta and Adelbert Von Croix. I'm sure you may already know of these two gentlemen as their reputations precede them."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 29, 2009)

-With Kara-

She was on the helm while Freddy went back to his nap. This got her thinking.

"If Freddy wasn't here, could I have beaten him?" She asked herself, "I doubt I could even with the power-up," She didn't display much confidence. I reality, she would have squeezed out a narrow victory against him. That still wouldn't have been good enough for her, "I need to become stronger..."

-With B, G, and E-

They moved into town and saw how things were. It didn't seem too bad at first. But soon they started to see worse and worse things. People being put to death for no reason. Then a noble came.

"All hail Brandon Trapper!" A fodder marine yelled in warning to bow in his presence. B and H were smart enough to get down until they knew who they were up against. E wasn't.

"I'm not going to bow-" H grabbed her mouth and pulled her down. She was lucky Brandon was looking in another direction and wasn't listening to the crowd. He was focused on something else.

"You," he pointed at a random man, "Rise," the man rose. Brandon pointed a gun at him, "I don't like your haircut," *Bang!* He killed him because he didn't like his haircut.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2009)

*Cass vs. Isaac*

Cass dodged the attacker,  sidesteping seconds before his dagger hits her vital organs. "That was close." She thought. 

The attacker removes his cloak, revealing a young man roughly her age. He had spiky dark blue hair and yellow eyes. He wore a green jacket underneath, much like an aviator's. His pants were covered with red spikes straps, and his shoes resembled the feet of a bird.

Cass's eyes lit up when se saw the attacker's jacket."O.M.G THAT LOOKS SOOOOOOOOO CUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!11" She squealed.

"The hell? I just tried to kill you, and you're noticing my jacket? What the burning fuck is wrong with you?" The attacker cursed.

From inside the store, Matyr and Elza saw Cass being attacked. The two tried to rush out to help, but a whirlwind blew them back inside the store.

A pair of red wings burst out of the attacker's back, and that was what he used to blow Matyr and Elza away. The wings were huge, similar to Elza's in full wyvern form.

"Heh. This is a fucking one on one fight. Stay out of the way, fuckers!" He yells at Matyr and Elza.

"Hey! Don't swear at my friends!" Cass yelled. She takes her gun out of its holster, and shoots at the attacker. 

The young man smirks. "Weak little bitch." With a flap of his wings, the bullets she fire are blown back at Cass. "WHIRLWING BURST!" The sniper jumps out of the way, before another whirlwind is thrown at her.

"Think that'll stop me?" Cass jumps into the air, dodging the whirlwind. "Training with Jun really paid off...just wish she'd lighten up." The young sniper thought.

As she landed, the attacker flapped his wings again, sending another whirlwind. It was amazing that he was able to summon up such powerful whirlwinds with a single flap of his wings.

"I need cover!" She thought. Cass gets hit by the whirlwind, and slams at the roof of a store. The sniper recovers quickly, and fires another volley of bullets at her foe.

"That all you got, bitch?" The man said cockily. "WHIRLWING BURST!" He flaps his wings again, blowing the bullet back at her. This time debris from some market stalls were flung at her as well. 

Cass jumps out of the way again, and fires more bullets. She hides behind a water tower, away from her enemy."Who is this guy?" She wondered while reloading.

"Lemme answer that for you, bitch." The winged man was standing on top of the water tower, wingless. "The name's Isaac Monroe, and I'm here to fuck you up!" Red wings grow out of his back again. Isaac flies to the air and attacks with another whirlwind. 

Cass leaps out of the way and fires more bullets at him. 

"Really, that's it? You fucking disappoint me bitch." Isaac flies out of the way and lands at a building at the other side of the street. People where now gathered around the spectacle, it wasn't everyday a guy with giant wings went toe to toe with a girl in a black longcoat.

"WHIRLWING BURST!" Isaac flies to the back of the store, and unleashes another whirlwind. The building is uprooted from its foundation, and is sent flying at Cass. 

"Where's the voice in my head when I need it..." The building slams to the roof of the store Cass was standing on. The store underneath cannot hold the weight, and collapses.

"Heh. What a weak little bitch. Can't believe the uberbitch thought you guys were a threat." 

Isaac lands, his wings disappearing with a flutter of feathers. He turns back to his cloak and is about to wear it when he is shot at the back.

"DAMNIT, WHO'S THE LITTLE FUCKER WHO FUCKING DID THAT! I WILL FUCKING MURDER YOU IN FUCKING DAYLIGHT, THEN FUCKING BRING YOU BACK TO FUCKING LIFE, THEN FUCKING MURDER YOU AGAIN AND AGAIN UNTIL THERE'S FUCKING NOTHING LEFT TO FUCKING MURDER! FUCK!" Isaac yells. 

He sees Cass sitting on top of the ruins, holding her gun and sticking her tongue at him. "You sure swear a lot. Where you raised by marines?" She taunted.

"THAT'S IT, YOU LITTLE BITCH, I AM GOING TO FUCKING BEAT THE FUCKING LIVING SHIT OUT OF YOU TILL YOU'RE FUCKING DEAD!"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 29, 2009)

Dante looked over to see what the two had fired at, but it was on the other side of the building. *"Uh! Dammit! Now I have to walk."* he said going over to where the two were, he looked back to the Horsemen who had mounted up. *"Uhhhh.....you guys....do...what you were doing before."*

Death nodded and led the other three somewhere.

Dante peered round the corner and then sighed. "Oh fucking great!" he exclaimed as he saw the girls. He immediately spun round and briskly walked back towards the Horsemen. 

*"Wait up! I'd rather hang with the guys responsible for the end of the world than see that crazy bitch again."* Dante thought for a second, *"What are you guys doing here anyway?"*

"After the tournament..." a voice quietly hissed. It was pestilance. "we shall burn thissss island to the ground. It issss one of the sssafe islandsss of the noblesssss...we will make preperationsss"

*"Cool. As long as folk die and I'm the one killin' em, I'm OK with that!"* Dante said in his usual light hearted manner, but with a dark undertone of utter hatred.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 29, 2009)

Darver's aura was... intoxicating. As he walked through the door, Zetta flinched. Croix was used to these kind of forces from his time in the New World. Still, even the experienced gunslinger grimaced as he was bombarded by it. They remained silent as Darver entered.

Hawkins took the stage. "Hey boss good to see you, how was the trip?". Darver was not amused. Zetta tried to discern his expression but for some reason, looking directly at him was painful. Still, they both bit the bullet and looked up. Not being able to even look the pirate in eye would be a sign of weakness.

"Meet two of my old nakama from back in the day. Flame Haired Zetta and Adelbert Von Croix. I'm sure you may already know of these two gentlemen as their reputation precedes them." 

Croix swept his hat of his head and gave a nice big bow. Zetta nodded curtly and said "Pleased to meet you." he paused. "I take that back. It's more of an honor. It's not every day you get to meet a man as...potent as you." He was getting used to that aura.

Meanwhile, on the other side of the street, Ratsel and Zengar were on full alert and with hands on their respective weapons. Even Lat had taken out her rifle and was training it on Darver's head...just in case. Drake motioned them to stand down as he heard Garrick's growl. 

"Captain, great to hear from you." He gave Ratsel a look, just incase he was planning on laughing again. "We had small situation earlier but we resolved it. Now, regarding your earlier query... we're not here to meddle in your operation. Infact, we're your backup. You know, just incase."

He paused and looked at name of the tavern. "To show my sincerity, I got some juicy info for you. You see, Darver, the leader of the Makaosu just stepped into The Silver Moon tavern here in Inana." 

He thought quickly on how to phrase this so he would take the bait. "Flame-Haired Zetta, Adelbert Von Croix and Whipmaster Hawkins are in there too. That's over 300 million in bounties. That's enough to make you a Commodore I reckon."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 29, 2009)

James shoots up from his bed in the infirmary, knocking the nurse that was bandaging his wounds away, "Wha-what happened?" He looks around and stares down the nurse that is now on the floor, "What happened?!"

"Yo-you lost your match, now please, stand still while I tend to your wounds," She goes to continue her work but he leaps out of the bed before she can start, "You can't leave! You're wounds are terrible and your not even properly treated!" 

He ignores her and continues to limp out of the door, "Damn it...damn it..."  He says with each step, his wounds begin to reopen and blood pours down his side, *"DAMN IT!!!"* He falls to the ground and punches the floor, "How could I lose!" He hits the floor again causing the nearby trees to shake.

Unknown to James, a dark figure stands on top of the highest tree in the area, looking down on him, *"Tsk tsk, not only does he lose but he throws a fit," * The figure sighs, *"Well, it was quite a fight, and he is still growing I suppose. As enjoyable as watching him bleed himself out to death is, there are more pressing matters at the moment."*

In an instant the unknown figure is gone. James slowly looks up to where the man just was, "Was there..." He gets himself back onto his feet, and the dagger strapped to the back of his belt shines, "Whatever..." He continues to limp back to the stadium, leaving a trail of blood behind.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2009)

Garrick stands in the hotel room still in his birthday suit, listening to Drake. Clemens mimes to him to put on some clothes but he waves a dismissive hand towards her. *THWAP!* Suddenly his own clothes slam into his face. Garrick glares at Clemens but she sits in the corner and crosses her arms, staring at him sternly. She is perhaps the only person in the world who can get away with looking at him like that. Garrick begins putting on his pants by the time Drake has finished speaking.

"So Darver is over there at the Tavern as well huh!" Garrick grumbles, "I'm going to go kick his ass to!!"  He is about to go and make his way over there immediately but then Clemens writes down something onto a sign and waves it at him. The sign reads...
_
He's trying to use you!_ 

Garrick stops suddenly and nods at Clemens, "Do you think I'm an idiot Drake!!" he hollers, "I may be a powerful fighter but even I can't beat all of them at the same time and my first officer is having his match right now!"

"If I'm going to make a move now then you'll have to back me up and act as my support!!" Garrick growls into the den den mushi.
_
Close to The Silver Moon..._
Jack makes his way casually towards the tavern with his hands in his coat pockets. In his world timing is everything and he can already sense that there are other players involved in this game. As he walks down a side street, random Pirates who pass by him drop to the floor suddenly and start foaming at the mouth. 

"Still got it," he mutters to himself.  

_Elsewhere..._
Annie limps around the corner away from the medical tent making her way towards the stands and still feeling like she's been run through the mill. "Go to hell, I never needed you!" she yells and she slams her fist against a nearby wall. Suddenly she stops in her tracks and sits down on an empty crate and puts her hands over her face, hoping to muffle her crying.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 29, 2009)

"Okay listen up you rookie fodder, change of plans. Scratch the Alph vs OC match. I like to add a little element of surprise to these affairs to keep you bitches on your toes. So the next match that will be taking its place will be Belle vs Martin Keamy on platform 6 which is covered in a steel cage and has seastone on the inside! Now fuck off!" 

Belle looks up at the screen confused.  "Wait...what?"
"You heard the man.  You're up next."
"Martin Keamy?... who the hell is he?"
"Whoever he is, give 'im hell."
"Now that James is out too, we need you win!"
"Good luck."
"Alright... I'll try."  She looks over at Bolt.  He doesn't make eye contact and continues staring up at the screen.  "So, you got any words of encouragement?"
He shakes his head.  "Nah.  You're probably gonna lose anyway."
She glares and begins to stomp off.  "Whatever."
"But don't get hurt."  Belle stops in her tracks briefly.  
"OK.  I think I can-" at that moment, a cyborg pterodactyl picks up Belle by her shoulders. "WHAT THE HELL!?"
"Sorry to ruin this touching moment.  But you are late."
Belle kicks and struggles.  "GET OFF OF ME!"
As it flies off, the rest of the Little Tree Pirates watch laughing.
"Awesome."

-At Platform 6-

The pterodactyl drops Belle and she lands onto the platform.  She takes a brief look around and sees that she's in a steel cage of sorts.

"IF YOU WOULD NOW PLEASE FOCUS ON PLATFORM 6!!!!! WE HAVE A GREAT MATCH HERE FOLKS, BECAUSE IN ONE CORNER, WE HAVE A VICOUS EX MARINE OUT FOR REVENGE AGAINST THE WG. WITH HIS KNIVES AND HIS MASK HE REMINDS US ALL OF SOMEONE WE CAN'T QUITE REMEMBER, BUT HIS CUTTHROAT FIGHTING STYLE IS SURE TO KEEP US ALL ENTERTAINED!!!! PLEASE WELCOME KNIFE EXPERT AND CAPTAIN OF THE VENDETTA PIRATES.....MARTIN KREAMY!"
There was some clapping, but still more chaos.

"AND IN THE OTHER CORNER, A TOP NOTCH ARCHER FROM THE STRUGGLING LITTLE TREE PIRATES. SHE PREFERS TO FIGHT AT A DISTANCE, AND IF YOU LET HER SHE'LL PULVERISE YOU. WHEN YOU FIGHT HER, YOU WILL FINALLY LEARN TO FEAR THE NAME....BELLE!"

The crowd roars with applause and Belle waves.  _"I can see why Chris likes the attention."_ she thinks to herself.  She then looks ahead and stares at her opponent.

"Tell me," he began.  "Have you ever been dissected before?"
She puts her finger on her chin and looks up into the distance.  "Well, being a doctor, I'm the one that usually does the dissecting.  And from what I've seen, its not pleasant without the proper anesthesia."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 30, 2009)

"Do you think I'm an idiot Drake!!" Resounded through the Den Den. Drake nodded to no one in particular. Ratsel looked like he was about to die from laughter.

"I may be a powerful fighter but even I can't beat all of them at the same time and my first officer is having his match right now!" Garrick dontinued. "If I'm going to make a move now then you'll have to back me up and act as my support!!" 

Drake thought this over and looked at his team. Truthfully, they could have taken on those three, excluding Darver if they tried. As for Darver himself, he doubted they could take a 250 million, even with Garrick. His first strategy would have just been to shoot Ratsel's Drill at him but that wasn't an option.

Snapping back to reality, Ratsel, Zengar and Lat were giving him the thumbs up. They were apparently more optimistic than him. He sighed and said "My officers agree with your terms. We're already at the scene. I hope you get here before he leaves... I doubt we'll get another chance like this at Darver for a long time. Drake out."

The G9 officers suited up. Drake's heavy coat, as if to show the burden of responsibillity, weighed him down. Ratsel checked the ammo in his rifles and Zengar closed his eyes, calling up on his swordsman spirit. 

Lat took out her rifle and asked "Drake, since this is a special situation... can I use that?" Drake blanched. She was referring to the Oxfam rifle he had comissioned for her from Vegapunk. When they recieved it, Lat blew off the top half of a mountain with it one shot. Apparently, it was made by technology that replicated Kizaru's powers.

Drake thought it through some more. "If it looks like Darver will overpower us, you have special permission to call it from my coat." Lat skipped in joy. "Hurray, I've always wanted to use it on someone!" The officers sweatdropped.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Mar 30, 2009)

Eddy wakes up and stands up. He was sleeping on an old and broken thing that should be said bed. "That was real fun....." Eddy whispers as his arm is covered in white bandage. That guy named Tatsu strong and injured Eddy in their battle.

"I have to train harder.....I lost from him because I am not strong enough.....but I have to survive all the way.....so there is no other option that to train as hard as I can......" Eddy thinks for a while as he wears off his bandages and he walks away trying to find Mathias and the others......


Some minutes later he spots Mathias in the distance and walks towards him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2009)

Kent stands again, waiting for his opponent to get to the platform. Suddenly, a sharp pain shoots through his head. He can barely hear himself scream, though he can feel the platform shake beneath him. He sinks to the ground, still screaming and clutching his head in pain. In his mind, he can see a man walking down the street. Back hoodie. Graying hair. People around him slump to the ground, unconcious. Another man. Gray suit. Grey tie. Looking over the arena's watching with interest. One last man. Black suit. Strnage black energy swirling around him. Kent screams again, and it morphs into a roar as he involuntarily shifts to Hybrid point. Words flash across his mind's eye, painful.

_Winter is coming_

_Kent! Kent! Listen to me! Focus on my voice!_ Kent stops screaming, he doesn't have the breath for it. Slowly begins to listen to the new voice. _Kent, calm down. Focus. Clear your mind._

_Old man?_

_Yes! It's me. You're reacting negatively to the power on Inana. Focus your breathing. The beat of your heart. The sound of my voice._ Kent focuses, and the searing pain begins to subside. 

_Who were those men?_

_I'll...tell you later. Don't think about them. Focus on your match._

_Wait! What's going-_

_Good luck._ The connection was cut. Kent cursed and stood up. His opponent was there, waiting for him.

'All right then. Let's go."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2009)

Garrick listens to Drake's offer...

"My officers agree with your terms. We're already at the scene. I hope you get here before he leaves... I doubt we'll get another chance like this at Darver for a long time. Drake out."

"BAH! You underestimate the quality of my crew Drake! I'll be there in a Shabondy minute!" Garrick retorts. He looks at the TV monitor displaying V's match and regrets that he can't pull him out right now but a chance like this cannot be missed. "Clemens get all of our senior Officers online immediately and tell them to gather at the Silver Moon Tavern, I want Gilmont, Hawthorne, and that little bitch...whats his name....Princess?" 

"Lt. Prince," corrects Clemens. "BAH! WHATEVER!" Garrick retorts. 

Clemens opens a line, "All Senior Officers on the island, please report to the Silver Moon Tavern ASAP, priority alpha!" she commands. 

Meanwhile Garrick cracks his knuckles and takes off his weight belt and his two ankle weights. He lets them drop to the floor and they crash through 6 floors all the way to the basement in a huge explosion. He cracks his neck and grins, "Ah that feels much better," he mutters. Finally he wraps his fists with his new seastone lined brass knuckles and straps his two man sized Kukri blades to his back cross cross style.   

"Open a mirror now!" Garrick commands Clemens. She nods and raises her right hand towards a wall. Suddenly her green eyes glow with bright luminosity, *"Mirror!"* she commands. A long rectangular mirror forms on the wall and Garrick runs through it while Clemens follows right behind him.

Five seconds later a mirror forms in the air across the street from the Tavern. Garrick leaps out of the mirror followed by Clemens. "I'M HERE DRAKE!!!" Garrick hollers. "LET'S KILL THESE CRIMINAL SCUM IN THE NAME OF JUSTICE!!!!" 

_Elsewhere..._
Lt. Niles Hawthorne is in the barbershop getting a shave. He relaxes on his comfortable chair with a steaming hot towel wrapped around his face. "Ah this is the life. I should go visit Rek and the fellows, see how my family is doing," he mutters. Suddenly his Den Den Mushi activates and Clemens voice comes out...

*"All Senior Officers on the island, please report to the Silver Moon Tavern ASAP, priority alpha!"*

Hawthorne sighs, "Should've figured it was too good to be true..." he mutters and he throws the hot towel off his face. He reaches into his suit and drops some cash on the seat. Then he runs towards the corner and grabs his jade and copper colored Bisento blade and runs out the shop. 

"MONSTER SNAKE POINT!" he commands and the Bisento transforms into a huge green and copper shaded snake almost as big as a school bus. Hawthorne leaps atop the Snake and it slithers down the street with great speed towards the Tavern.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2009)

*With Prince....*

"All Senior Officers on the island, please report to the Silver Moon Tavern ASAP, priority alpha!" 

Prince, Aiya, and her brother all stare. Prince chuckles. "Well, um...this is a little...awkward."

"You're a marine?!" Aiya shouts accusingly.

"Yeah. Uh, listen, I really gotta go now, so..."

"Wait," Aiya's brother says. "You're not going anywhaer until you explain what's going on." Prince's face hardens.

"Ensign!" He barks. I am A junior Lieutinet of Tasforce Absolute Justice. I am your superior officer! You will STAND DOWN!" The ensign stands down. Prince pulls out his sword and heads out at a full sprint towards the silver moon tavern, pulling up a smart salute when he arrives. "Jr. Lieutinet Prince reporting for duty, sir!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 30, 2009)

Darver looked at Croix and Zetta as they introduced themselves, sizing them up. They definitely had recognizable faces. Darver simply nodded in return. *"Flame Haired Zetta, the notorious pirate captain along with Adelbert Von Croix, the sniper from many tales."* Darver said plainly while looking at Croix and Zetta. *"You allied yourself with formidable people Alain, something I'd expect from you. These two men can prove to be useful." * The expression on Darver's face had quickly changed from irritation to his usual indifferent expression.

Darver then looked out the corner of his eye towards the door of the tavern. His eyes narrowed and he looked back to the trio in front of him. *"It appears that we're being observed, but I can't tell who it is. I can only sense their aura and obtain a poorly drawn visual picture of the person. Stay on guar-"* Darver suddenly stopped. For once his expression had changed to one of concern. 

*"Someone is close with an extremely high power level. His haki.... is intense!"* Darver said with a bit of hype. The person he just sensed is Jack. Darver turned to look at Croix, Zetta, and Alain. *"Prepare yourselves, there isn't a doubt in my mind that catastrophic events will take place today."* 

As Darver found himself becoming more and more concerned about the person approaching the tavern, he went to take a seat and he closed his eyes, apparently meditating. Darver always wanted to keep his emotions under control and he found meditation to be an effective manner to do so. After about 5 minutes, Darver reopened his eyes with a renewed calm expression upon his face to find a hostile man and woman jumping through a mirror towards them. *"And so it begins..."* Darver said calmly as Garrick and Clemens came crashing through.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2009)

Garrick looks at Prince in confusion, he never for the life of him could remember the names of his fodder subordinates, but then again he views everyone as fodder anyway. "Who the fuck are you?!" he asks him. 

Clemens interjects, "This is our newly promoted Junior Lt. Prince," she tells Garrick. The Captain shrugs as if this means nothing to him. "Alright listen up there are four incredibly powerful Pirates in there. One of whom Darver Grengou possesses a bounty in excess of over 200 million. Not to mention Flame Haired Zetta, Adelbert Von Croix, and Whipmaster Hawkins, who are each potentially as deadly in their own right!" 

Just then Lt. Hawthorne arrives around the corner riding atop Sabra. As he approaches, Sabra transforms back into an ordinary Bisento and he salutes Garrick. "Lt. Hawthorne reporting sir," he says. Garrick takes out one of his man sized Kukri blades and glares at Hawthorne, "You're late ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" he growls at him. "Anyhow Prince I want you to act as support. We need to keep Darver out of this fight and I want you to bombard his mind with your most potent illusions. If you have the strength to cast your illusions to the others then do so. Clemens and myself will follow up from there." 

"What do you want me to do sir?" Hawthorne asks. "Just don't die too quickly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" Garrick replies. 

"AND FINALLY!!" Garrick commands, "DON'T LET THOSE BASTARDS FROM G9 STEAL OUR GLORY. THIS VICTORY MUST BELONG TO TASKFORCE ABSOLUTE JUSTICE!"

"ATTACK!!!" Garrick yells not even waiting for Drake to follow. Garrick throws both his Kukri blades at Darver's head like bullets and Clemens disappears into her mirrors with a sly grin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2009)

Prince gulped. Darver...?" He asked weakly. "I'll, um, try sir, but in case he slaughters me, will you at least take my will?" He hands a rumpled piece of paper to Clemens. On it reads:

If you are reading this, I am most likely dead. I have no heirs, close friends, or even aquaintices to leave my things to, so I will them all over to me. Thank you, and good day. 

Clemens stares blankly. Prince, meanwhile, is desperatly searching for an image so scary, so awe inspiring, it can keep Darver out of the fight long enough.

Still nothing. Then suddenly, a lightbulb pops up above Prince's head. He laughs evily. "Heheheh....bring it on Darver."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 30, 2009)

Drake sighed. "And I was hoping to catch them offguard too..." Ratsel was still in laughing fits. For some reason, everything involving Garrick rubbed his sense of humor in a big way. Lat shook her head. "Can he do anything without being loud?" Zengar remained stoic. His face betrayed a sligh scowl. He wasn't especially glad with this.

Drake stood up and all the weight of his coat made the concrete floor crack under his heels from sudden pressure. He put on his pokerface and strode briskly towards Garrick, his officers in tow. Sadly the man was already shouting his attack orders.

In the tavern, both Zetta and Croix regarded Darver with awe. Yes, this man had earned his bounty. Zetta had no doubt about that. Garrick's sudden shouts tipped them off. "Looks like we have company." Croix stated unnessarilly.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 30, 2009)

Zorokiller blasted the wall off the tavern open and had a worried look on his face

"OI~SAKURA!!! ARE YOU ALR--?! ...Oi~ Sure is noisy in the infirmary..."

Zorokiller looks around

"...Is that old man...Uhh...Van Faux! It's you!"


----------



## Zetta (Mar 30, 2009)

Garrick had already charged and Drake sighed. "Pick a target from those three and take him down. Let Garrick deal with Darver. Zengar, you're on point." A smile appeared on his face as he rushed forward, passed Garrick and turned his katana into his zankantou.

"My name is Zengar." He shouted as he came close. "Zengar Zonvolt!"
He brought up his zankantou, ready for perpendicular slash. "I am the  Sword That Cleaves Taverns!" He increased his speed and went by the side of the building, his sword deftly cutting the tavern in two. The inhabitants saw the attack coming and ducked under the huge blade.
"CHESTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

As he reached the other side, he posed. "There is nothing my colossal blade cannot cleave."


----------



## Zetta (Mar 30, 2009)

On queue, Zetta and Croix let fly their attacks. One shot a blast of lightning, other a hail of bullets. Before they reached the marines, two of them appeared infront of them. Ratsel shot all of Croix's bullets out of the air with two turret rifles.

Drake weighed till the last moment for the blast to come close. He then snapped his spear in a twirl and redirected it. It flew right past Garrick's head. "Well fuck..." Drake said silently. Zetta was amazed at his reflexes. That's a Commodore for ya.

Croix seemed less happy. "Ratsel of G9" he growled. Ratsel himself had lost his trademark smile and replaced it with a scowl. "Croix, you old asshole. I still have to repay for that scar you gave me on Shabondy!" Croix flipped him off. Enraged, both of them started firing their guns....not caring who got in the crossfire.

Meanwhile, Zengar stood next to Zorokiller. Disinterested with most of the fights. He took one look at him and said "Keeping your swords sheated in the middle of a fight? You must be skilled..." as his hand moved towards his own sheated katana.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2009)

Prince rolled into the tavern. Not as flashy as G9, but he wasn't looking for flashy. His hand practically glowed with supressed energy, needed for the mirage assault against Darver. His eys snapped open. He had never actually tried this before, but it should work. In theory.

"Targeted Mirage!" He shouted, hand shooting forward. A stunned Darver was succesfully hit, and instantly Prince could see a "ghost image" of what Darver was seeing. A thousand maines charging him, with the Admirals at the head. A huge dragon, one out of nightmares, flew on silent wings, setting the entire island on fire. And the only escape was a magical portal...which was really Garrick. Prince felt resistance though. The man's mind was incredibly strong. "I can't hold him for long! GOGOGOGO!


----------



## Zetta (Mar 30, 2009)

"Nice hair." Zetta heard as he was pulled down. "Why thank you!" he replied. "I'm sure you're not interested in a date?" He then noticed the situation he was in. "What the fuck is this shit?" He tried lifting himself back up. "No dice..." He looked at his surroundings. "Well fuck..."


Luckily, a beam of wood fell on the floor.. right on Zetta. The hit blasted him into the basement. Moments later, he jumped back up... just in time to see Drake's fist punch him in the face and throught walls of the next two houses.
"That's for wrecking my fortress."

Zetta stood up, brushed himself off and walked calmly towards Drake. They stood infront of eachother. Just as Drake was about to say something, Zetta's fist shot out and knocked Drake back... straight into Garrick.
"That's for kidnapping Croix."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 30, 2009)

Zorokiller looked at the man

"That hair color looks like it belongs to a old man...You know that right?"

Dash runs by to smack him on the head

"Focus for once on what's actually happening rice-hair idiot!" And spurts off again towards wherever he goes.

Zorokiller scratches his head and calmly pronounces the words "Marimo Point!" 
Zorokiller changes to the appearances of Roronoa Zoro, but with white rice like hair and a small black seaweed stripe.

he cracks his neck and takes out his two katana

"You did this right?" He looks around the topless building.

His face became dead serious "I guess I have to go all out for this time..."

He holds his Katana in a battle ready pose

"Behold the Amatsu Gohan-Ryu....I will not falter!"


----------



## Zetta (Mar 30, 2009)

Zengar regarded swordman. "Admirable fighting spirit! Indeed, you won't even touch me without a powerful resolve." He took out his sword and pressed the button, holding the zankantou ready for an overhead slash. "Now, take my blade! If you can!" He swung down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2009)

Hawkins jumps off the roof and focuses on the pretty female Marine with purple hair and glasses. He grins at her, "What's a pretty young thing like yourself doing in a serious fight like this?" he asks her, "Here let me send you on your way." 

Hawkins snags two large pieces of concrete that had been smashed away from the crumbling tavern. With a casual flick of his wrists, Hawkins hurls them at the girl. 

Meanwhile Drake knocks into Garrick's back but the bulky Marine barely flinches acting almost as a cushion for Drake. Garrick turns around and winds up a punch at the Commodore not even knowing that its him but at the last second he freezes his fist an inch from Drakes nose. 

"DAMMIT COMMODORE THIS ISN'T AMATEUR HOUR!!!!" Garrick snarls at him. As Prince bombards Darver with an intense illusion Garrick winds up both his huge fists, "I DON'T LIKE FIGHTING INDOORS LIKE THIS!!!!!" he growls and he blasts his fists into the ground in front of Darver. *"MEGATON FIST!!"* he snarls. A huge shockwave radiates through the tavern floor splitting the ground apart and upraising it into pieces and suddenly the walls and the roof cave in over their heads.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 30, 2009)

"Onigiri Point!" Zorokiller yelled, he immediatly changed to a small Onigiri, barely dodging the giant sword leaping down

"Marimo Point!" Zorokiller leaped in the air, Zorokiller was more flexible then that man at this moment, he readied his blades by holding them crossed backwards and with a fierce slash cut the winds

"Umeboshi hou!!" (dried apricot cannon)
The cutting wind reached down but only barely scratching the man's cheek

Zorokiller landed behind the man and quickly spun his blades

"Katsuobushi Umami Giri!!" (skipjack tuna savory slash)
He ignited the more advanced form of his basic technique, going for a quicky flurry of Horizontal slash, Vertical slash and diagonal slash to create a 8 way cut...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 30, 2009)

Darver sat and watched emotionlessly as Garrick chucked two large blades at him. Darver closed his eyes and his aura began to surround his body, quickly condensing. *"Supreme aura goei."* Darver said nonchalantly as the blades ricocheted off of his hardened body, spinning off in the opposite directions. As Darver was about to retaliate, the world seemed to....transform.  Thousands of mains charged towards him with a giant dragon flying above setting the island ablaze. Darver closed his eyes and focused his aura to try and dismiss the illusions. As he tried to break free of the illusions, he kept up his supreme aura goei to ensure his safety while doing so. 

Garrick then parted the ground and destroyed the tavern with one powerful punch. Darver felt the vibration and quickly maneuvered out of the huge crack in the ground. The collapsing roof held no merit to his supreme aura goei, he was untouched. Darver, knowing that the situation was escalating, frantically tried to break the illusion. It would soon disperse.

Meanwhile....
A cloaked figure wearing a mask slowly walked around Inana island, slightly limping.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 30, 2009)

The blast shook Croix and Zetta but they were fairly fine. Croix continued his firefight with Ratsel. They both jumped on two seperate rooftops and kept firing. Ratsel dodged the shots with his speed while Croix stopped them with his cello case. They were even.

Drake saw the concrete and was planning on knocking them away, but Lat get there first. As she charged infront of Drake, she took a certain rifle from his coat. "Oxfam Rifle..." she said, aiming right between the four flying blocks. "Hyper Shot" A massive beam of light flew from the nuzzle, disintegrating blocks and blasting through most of roof towards Hawkins.

Drake got back up."Well excuse me for getting knocked away by a DF powered punch, you fucking object..." He looked up and saw a blast of fire moving towards him. He smirked "Finally, a chance to use my power..." He stretches his arms. "Wirklichkeit!" 

Suddenly, the colors of the world inverted for a fraction of second. The fire disappeared, Croix's bullets dissapeared, Ratsel felt sluggish and the illusion on Darver disappeared. "Zetsubou Zetsubou no mi... it nullifies any devil fruit effect." 

Zengar took the cut and swung his own blade towards Zorokiller's new move. The force of it knocked the attack away. "What happened to your resolve?" He yelled at him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2009)

With Annie's fight over, the Monarch crew rushed to Ruru's tent. The ship was too far, and Jun would rather not walk around in lace underwear. 

Ruru was already awake inside, and was having tea with the other servants."In need of clothes, milord? The servants brought some of mine, you may use those for now."

A few minutes later, the entire Monarch crew has changed to butler suits.

"This suit does not fit me well." Jun says. 

Rek sneered."If you have a problem with the suit, then you could always take it off." 

Annoyed, Jun punches Rek in the gut. The young noble falls to the ground in a fetal position. The punch was stronger than usual.

Jun then turned to the rest of the crew. "Let us look for the others now. There is a chance they may also have had their clothes stolen."

"WHIRLWING BURST!"

More debris is sent flying at Cass. The young sniper manages to evade and counter by firing more bullets. Isaac laughs, and blows the bullets away.

"No good." She thought. "I'll have to do that now."

Cass' eyes change form, her red irises turning into crosshairs. "Alright, let's see you handle sogegan!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 30, 2009)

As the groups battle each other a blur rushes into the tavern and halts to a stop, revealing Makoto, "Well well, Boss what brings you to this little boring island?" He spots the marines, "Oh you always know how to have some fun Darver."

He turns to the others, "Hey Alain, Red Head...Old guy." He taps on his toes a few times, "Well, hope you don't mind if I join in." In a flash, the speedster circles around Garrick delivering a flurry of annoying punches before moving on to his next victims.

He knocks into Clemens, some of the G9 members and then finally stops to deliver a punch to Hawthorne, "Lets go, I could take you all at once if I didn't have to save some action for the others." He boasts to the others.

He smirked "Finally, a chance to use my power..." He stretches his arms. "Wirklichkeit!" 

Suddenly, the colors of the world inverted for a fraction of second. The fire disappeared, Croix's bullets dissapeared, Ratsel felt sluggish and the illusion on Darver disappeared. "Zetsubou Zetsubou no mi... it nullifies any devil fruit effect." 

Makoto slowly turns to Drake, "You...you took my speed! You bastard!" He starts to charge but stops when he realizes he is not going as fast as he would want, "Fine then..." He bends over and starts to slip off his shoes.

He drops them on the ground and they create a large crater in the ground, "That feels a little better." He continues his charge at the marine, for once using nothing but his natural speed.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 30, 2009)

-With E, B, and H-

Now Brandon was gone and things resumed back to normal. It was certainly worse then they had originally thought.

"People like them," B said, "Are weak brats. The trouble is, they have strong friends.I need to find out who the lead is. Depending on his rank, we ma or may not be able to do anything. Also, if we lay a hand on one of those guys, it'll probably result in some tough marine forces coming. Just a hunch,"

"If that happens," H said, "We'll need to be prepared. We could rig traps in town and-"

"No good," B responded, "You'll never be able to do that alive. We just need some backup. Do you know anyone that may come?"

"No," H said, "Kara and Jimi are the only people who would have the slightest bit of interest,"

"They've fallen off the face of the Earth though," E added, "Besides, I don't even get why we're helping. Why don't we just leave?"

"Leave?" H said, "This is a challenge. A test of skills. We need things like this to become stronger."

"What he said I guess," B added.

E sighed, then walked off. H and B parted ways to, to try and gather any helpful information.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 30, 2009)

V stared at Belle.  She was getting on his nerves.  Some part of him was shouting at him to leap forward and end it quickly, but V pushed that thought back.  She was a doctor, and doctor's tended to be the weakest crewmembers.  This was going to be more fun than V thought.  Two knives appeared in V's hands.  He tensed his body, then attacked.  

V charged straight at Belle, but at the last moment he leaped to the side.  However, he was still in a forward motion and he stretched out his arms in order so that his two knives would be able to strike her.  Unfortunately, V only struck air.  He quickly brought himself to stop and spun around.  Belle stood before him, an arrow in her bow.  

The arrow slammed out of the bow with a twang.  V just managed to jump out of the way as it whizzed past him.  This opponent was obviously stronger than V had thought.  Once again, he felt a massive urge to slaughter this pirate scum.  He repressed this feeling once more.  He wanted to torture Belle before killing her.  V still felt she wasn't much of a threat to him.  

V whipped one of his knives at Belle's right, forcing her to jump to her left.  V leaped at the spot where she was going leap to before she got there.  V slammed his elbow into her stomach as she jumped and sent her skidding into the bars of steel cage.  V ran as fast as he could after her, hoping to secure her before she got up or got her bow out.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 30, 2009)

-Belle vs. 'Martin Keamy'-

Keamy slammed his elbow into Belle's stomach as she jumped and sent her skidding into the bars of steel cage. He ran as fast as he could after her, hoping to secure her before she got up or got her bow out.  For a brief moment, Belle winced and grabbed her ribs as the man ran straight for her.  
_"Dammit, I think he broke a rib."_ she thought to herself.
Without getting her bow out, she grabbed an arrow and throws in onto the ground.
"Angel's Mist"

Smoke fills the cage, blocking everybody's view.  Keamy still swings at where he had thought Belle would be, but hit nothing.  He stood still, trying to listen for her footsteps.  All that was heard were the complaints that the audience had about not being able to see, and the hissing of the smokebomb arrowhead.  Occasionally, the whizzing noise of an arrow can be heard, but nothing had even remotely come close to hitting him.  Obviously, Belle must've been in the same situation as he was.  He places his foot on it, and crushes it.  He hears a footstep behind him and quickly turns and throws a knife into the cloud of smoke.  A clanging noise can be heard as the knife hits the steel cage.  He missed.  At that moment, a gust of wind rolls in and begins to clear out the smoke only to see what those shot arrows were meant for.

Strained lines of rope were tied around various points of the cage bars, all leading back to a single source in the corner.  Belle.  She had created a crude slingshot out of the rope and had Keamy in her sights.  
"Its all about the element of surprise."
She cuts a piece of rope and is soon sent flying straight for Keamy.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 30, 2009)

The meeting had gone well with Bahuk. The Duke and Earl were in need of swift taking care of. The problem was, the killing of nobles had to be done by him or Bahuk directly, otherwise the Marines would get involved. He had agreed to kill The Duke of Ted, Bahuk would kill the Earl of Preston.

Naturally he was heavily guarded. He thought of testing Dante here, but his desire to weild Yamato in combat was too alluring. Three guards standing by the door. He didn't care who was looking. He was a Noble. It was over in a flash at any rate.

They watched him and bowed at his presence.Vergil was to their left one moment and then suddenly to their right. They turned to look at where he appeared, seeing him slowly sheath his sword. Blood suddenly streamed out of cut arteries, in magnificent bursting jets of red. Vergil kept his distance so as not to get his clothes dirty.

The door burst open with the Duke, spinning around in alarm. "V..Vergil? What are you..?" he didn't even get to finish his sentence as the huge broadsword, Oblivion, pierced through his skull. The remaining guards looked in disbelief at theit master and looked at Vergil.

"You look confused as to what to do. I should tell you, I am going to kill you. You can either attack me or try to run." All of them readied their swords. "Excellent" Vergil's eyes gleamed.

One after the other the guards were chopped down, Vergil using those that were alive to shield him from the blood from staining his clothes. He finished with a judgement cut, the extremely quick slashes dispensing of the 5 guards at long range. Vergil eyed the room, making sure they were all dead. He retrieved Obvilion and cleaned both swords with a stylish flick, the blood splattering on the carpet. 

Vergil exited the room. A piece of splintered wood ripped into his coat. "That's...annoying." he said leaving the massacre


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Hawkins feels Drake's Devil Fruit activate and take effect. "So that's what it does?!" he exclaims. The entire time he had sensed that the Marine held a hidden power but he couldn't figure out what it was until he actually used it. Hawkins closes his eyes and replays Drake's demonstration of his Devil Fruit, trying to grasp it in his mind. It's a nullification field that he spreads outwards Hawkins muses and even though Drake's powers cancel out any active DF, he hopes that it won't affect his own power because its a passive ability that naturally mimics whats around it. 

Hawkins opens his eyes and concentrates on Drake, furrowing his brow, *"Mimic!"* he exclaims. At first nothing happens but as Makoto joins the battle alongside the others Hawkins feels a tiny microscopic crack in Drake's concentration, to be expected of such a seasoned warrior but thankfully a tiny glimmer is all that Hawkins needs.

*"Wirklichkeit!" * Hawkins commands and the same color distorting effect that occurred before happens again but this time Hawkins counters the nullifying field with own, trying to cause an interference in the signal so to speak. "I hope this works," Hawkins mutters. 

Meanwhile Garrick flies out of the rubble and charges at Darver like a freight train. He blasts a huge punch at the Makaosu Leader but his fist collides with the man's dark aura and it repels Garrick backwards off his feet almost like a magnet. Garrick slides across the ground on his back but then he leaps back to his feet while laughing. To face such a powerful opponent such as this makes him feel alive like he never has before. "Chickenshit hiding behind your aura! I"ll rip apart that aura of yours with my fucking bare hands if I have to you son of a bitch!" Garrick bellows at him. 

Suddenly six long rectangular mirrors surround Darver on all sides in a perfect circle and another round mirror forms at the top. Clemens reflection appears in all the mirrors, and when she speaks her voice sounds multiplied. *"Dancing Mirrors!"* she intones with a smirk, her green eyes glowing brightly. *"Nothing can escape my mirrors, not even you,"* she says.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2009)

_Marieoja_

Fasola Du Mortis rests inside his room, a massive chessboard at its center. Upon closer inspection the chessboard resembles a map of the grandline.

"All pieces are here." Fasola points to a spot near the bottom right. "Inana."

"Here are the reports you ordered, milord." Daran says as he enters his master's room. During the incident at Naibunes the fishman had managed to sneak into the commander's office, making off with much of the data Naibunes held.

"Ah, excellent!" Fasola says. Grandfather had forbidden them from directly taking information from the marines unless they used force or bribery. Since Fasola wanted to conserve his funds, he decided to use the Makosou.

"I'm surprised Vegapunk would hide schematics for Pacifista weaponry in Naibunes. The 'Kizaru Cannon' is a weapon no longer exclusive to the Pacifista. We can now go dolphin style on everything with lasers. "

"Yes! Imagine how easy I'll win against my cousins with an army of Pacifista, Daran! I can already imagine myself sitting in grandfather's throne."

"By the way, milord. Who did you send as your representative for the first skirmish? "

"Eh? Oh right, I sent Gil there."

Daran and Fasola's faces pale when they realize who they've sent to Inana

_Inana Island Skies_

While battles raged on below, the sky darkened above Inana. A bananawi tied to hundreds of giant baloons was floating in the skies. 

Gil was sitting atop his loyal pet, surrounded by his attack rabbits armed with guns. Most of them were holding onto a long piece of rope attached to several more baloons floating around. They seemed to have boxes tied to them.

The insane clown jumps onto the snout of his bananawi, and points to the center of Inana island."DROP THEM!" He yells.

His Attack Rabbits fire at the baloons, sending the boxes falling all over the island.

Inside the boxes, donkeys covered in pink icing began to break out, and fall on everyone. Not everyone got hit by these donkeys though; Some had mules fall on them.

"HAPPY 4000 POSTS! KEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEFKEF!!!!!!


----------



## Zetta (Mar 31, 2009)

"Sealed?" Zetta looked at his hand. Suddenly, the charge of power returned. Just as strong as it was earlier. He looked around. Croix wasn't doing so hot. Being out of ammo for a moment had dire consequences against someone like Ratsel. He was kneeling on the roof, with one of Ratsel's rifles pointed at his head.

Zetta would have saved him, but he had other worries. Drake charged him at full speed with his spear. Since his fruit was useless against him, he unsheathed his rapier and set them alight. He dissapeared and reappeared behind Drake. "Movement D'hombre." 

As he struck, he hit only air. Drake was the one behind him this time. "Blitz." He sneered as he stabbed Zetta in the shoulder with the spear. He then put more force on the weapon and lifted it, Zetta still hanging from it. "Sturmangriff!" He threw spear. It took Zetta with it and impaled him to a wall. 

He then took out a second spear and threw it. This one impaled his second shoulder. Taking out a third spear, he walked towards Zetta...slowly. "Let's see you get out of this one...Flame-hair."

Meanwhile, Lat was not planning on letting Hawkins get away. "Oxfam Rifle..."  she clicked several buttons and aimed. "R Mode!" Instead of a huge beam of light, it fired several smaller beams at him. They coiled around eachother, each taking an irregular patern towards their target. "Don't bother dodging!" She yelled. "They home in!"

Zengar's barrage of swordstrikes continued. Effortlessly wielding the giant blade with one hand, he followed Zorokiller's strikes with equal speed. Suddenly, he jumped back and charged. "Zankantou! Ichimonji Giri!" He went in fast and feinted to go from the left. At the last moment, he made a snap turn and ended up on right, catching the onigiri swordsman offguard.
"CHESTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## koguryo (Mar 31, 2009)

-Inana Island

*Nonki Crew*

The crew looked up to the sky, "Are those-"

"Donkeys?"

Paegun and Joseph looked at each other, *"Heh, falling asses."*

Eric looked at the rest of the crew, "How do I put up with this?"

Joseph looked at Eric, "Let's start rounding up wounded Rookies."

Jae-Sung looked at Joseph, "We're surrounded about what 3, 5 to 1."

Joseph looked at Jae-Sung, "We'll have to take them by surprise.  Let's get going."

The Nonki crew started walking off towards the stadium.

*Mr. Collaart*

Mr. Collaart and his two crewmates were bored just standing in front of the door to the prizes.

Mr. Collaart: "You guys bored?"
Collaart Sniper: "Yeah.  Why are we doing this again?"
Collaart Shipwright: "Steal some of the prizes?"
Mr. Collaart: "Of course."

A member of the Collaart Pirates ran up to the trio, "Captain!  Captain!  There are rumors to be strong people here!"

Mr. Collaart, his sniper, and shipwright laughed.

Mr. Collaart: "You mean us, right?  We shouldn't be worried about anyone.  After all, we came back from the New World just for this.  You know how long it's gonna be before any of these little shits even make it to Shabondy?  I bet some aren't even gonna make it."

The Collaart Pirate that showed up running opened his mouth again, "Sir, the strong person here is supposedly named Darver, the leader of the Makaosu.  There are also some fairly powerful Marines."

Mr. Collaart smiled, "I see.  You three guard the prizes.  Snag one of the Devil Fruits and the scythe.  That's all we need.  I'll be taking a little stroll."

Mr. Collaart walked off clenching his sabre, "It's about time for some fun."

*"Hunter"*

Hunter was walking through a crowd of people when he spotted the Nonki crew, most specifically what was on Paegun's and Sooyoung's waists, "Found you."


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 31, 2009)

Zorokiller was cleaved and fell down the ground in two parts

"So this is the end of your resolve, is it?" Zengar says while returning his sword in it's original state.

He turned around to look at the unfolding battle, but from behind him a shadow creeped

"Katsuobushi Odori Giri!!" (skipjack tuna leaping slash)

He cut Zengar from below to skywards sending him up, quickly following him and smashing him down with his other katana.

Zengar lay on the ground and Zorokiller stood in his hybrid point.

"Nechinechi Gokoku..." (Sticky/Persistent Rice) Zorokiller says calmy

"I can reattach complete bodyparts by putting the rice together again...Natural regeneration."

Zengar stood up once again readying his blade

"It's like I said jii-san hair, I cannot falter here...I still have someone to meet!!"

"I didn't want to use this until later arcs, but somehow this one requires me to powerup, now I won't go froggity or supersaiyan 3 mode or anything..." Careless breaking the fictional world with reality in few words.

He takes a bottle from his back and sprays it over himself while in Hybrid Point.

"Shiromiso mode!!" the white miso substance covered him completely.

In less then a second he stood behind Zengar, even completely surpassing Dash or that Weird-caming-out-of-nowhere-guy (Makoto)

As Zengar tried to turn out in time Zorokiller yelled the words
"Miso Miso...SAILFISH CUTTER!!!" With a extreme english-dialoged-attack he cutes horizontally in opposite direction like a blitz-scissor.
Creating a great gap in Zengars side 

Following up with extreme speed back-flip and ready to attack once again.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 31, 2009)

Darver returns to reality as the illusion suddenly vanishes from his mind. Garrick charges at him only to be knocked back by his aura. Darver simply ignores his comment about him hiding behind his aura. *"My aura is also apart of my body and much stronger than you. Stop while you're behind, it's futile."* Darver says relentlessly.

Suddenly, numerous mirrors appear and surround Darver with a hexagonal piece at the top. Darver watches unamused as Clemens face is reflected in each mirror. Though, the image of Darver that's being surrounded seems to slowly fade away. Clemens and Garrick have bewildered expressions upon their faces as they search for Darver. 

Darver is silently hovering above both of them, aura in full bloom. *"I suppose you're still much to inexperienced to follow the movements of my aura quick-step."* Darver said plainly. Aura surrounded both of his fist as he started to lunch a barrage of aura kobushis towards the ground. *"Rapid aura kobushi!"* Darver commands as the aura fist rain down upon the marines.

Meanwhile...
The figure in a cloak and mask continues to walk down the streets of Inana, apparently searching for something or someone. The cloaked figure then witnessed two men being knocked out just by some guy in a coat walking past them. The cloaked figure staggered a bit as he crossed its road. The cloaked figure walked up to the man known as Jack slowly, weary of his strong ambition.

"Would you happen to know where I can find someone known as Gun Genius Annie along with the Unnamed crew?" The figure asked in a low tone, obviously trying to disguise his/her voice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2009)

Kent charges at his opponent, launching a flying kick. He hasn't even shifted to Hybrid pint yet, and Jake easily dodges.

"Skull leg whirling kick!" The attcak thew Kent off blance, and he raised his arm. Jake's foot bounced off the heavy wait he wore at his wrist. Jakes eyes widened, caught by suprise.

ti*GAR*...UPPAHCUT!" Kent's fist slams into Jake's chin, knocking him back. Jake was thrown into the air but recovered quickly, enough to launch an attck of his own. 

"Skull leg smash!" The attack hit Kent in the chest, and he stmbled back.

_This guy can hit..._"Hybrid point." Kent snarled, shifting into his bulkier, heavier form. Jake watched him, wearing a grin on his face.

"Skull leg lightning kicks!"

"Soru Ashige!" They both launched a flurry of kicks at their oponnent, neither breaking through the other's defences. Kent slammed his fist into Jake's gut, and in return, got a nasty hook to the chin. His lip started bleeding, and Kent studied it intently. "I AM BLEEDING! MAKE ME THE VICTOR!" Nobody moved, and Kent shrugged. "Worth a shot..." He moved closer, trying for an over head chop, but Jake was too fast, shifting positions and attacking. Kent growled, blocking the kick with his leg weight. Then he headbutted Jake, hard. His skull connected with Jake's, creating a resounding crack. "Soru Ashige!

"Skull leg Bazooka!" The attacks collided, sending up a huge cloud of dust. When it cleared, both contestents stood watching each other, bleeding from various wounds. It was obvious neither of them would back down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Garrick's eyes widen as Darver appears up in the air and rains down a volley of powerful aura attacks. He had only been able to catch a glimpse of the bastards movements. By all rights Garrick should be getting quite nervous at this point but instead he laughs wildly at the thought of fighting someone of such a high level. As a man who has served under the great Admiral Akainu (Oda bless his soul) he has seen true power up close and it will take a lot more then this to awe him. "BRING IT!!!!"  Garrick bellows.

The Marine Captain stands his ground and punches at one of Daver's aura fists with all his might. *BABOOM!* Garrick's fist collides with the energy, igniting a huge explosion. Suddenly Garrick flies out of the explosion and slams straight through a house. You can even hear him shouting curses as he flies backwards and lands on a completely different street into a crater.

Meanwhile Clemens who uses her a mirror to shield her body looks on in total shock as Garrick is thrown backwards so easily. She had never seen anyone ever do that to Garrick. Suddenly she realizes that they might not be able to prevail and it scares her. Clemens points at Hawthorne and Prince, "Just do your best to keep him off balance!!" she yells at them. An aura fist heads towards Clemens mirror, she focuses her willpower and let's the aura attack phase right through the reflective surface of the mirror. The sheer power of the attack almost overwhelms her and she drops to one knee, but she grits her teeth and concentrates on Darver. *"Triple Mirrors!"* she exclaims. Suddenly three mirrors appear behind Darver and his own attack blasts through each mirror straight at his back. 

Clemens pants heavily from the exertion, "Garrick better get back here soon!" she yells.  

_Elsewhere...._
Jack can can feel Darver's vigor and drive up ahead, and he can hear the tell tale sounds of battle. As he walks calmly down the street, he wonders if he should just end the man quickly or make him suffer and he plays several scenarios in his head. In fact he's so deep in thought that he doesn't pay any mind to the cloaked figure who approaches him. 

"Would you happen to know where I can find someone known as Gun Genius Annie along with the Unnamed crew?" The figure asked in a low tone, obviously trying to disguise his/her voice.

Jack looks at the cloaked figure as if he's just noticed him for the first time, "Hmm....Gun Genius Annie? That name sounds familiar," he mumbles and scratches his chin, "Oh you mean my daughter Annie how silly of me, is that what they're calling her these days....but to me she'll always be my little ray of sunshine." Who also hates my guts, blames me for everything, and probably wishes I was dead, he adds wordlessly.

Then Jack isn't there anymore and he appears behind the figure with his right index finger pointed at the back of the figure's head, Jack's right hand is shaped into a gun the way kids often do when they play act.  

"Have you ever been shot at the speed of light?" he asks the figure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2009)

Nereus watches Jack threaten the man with a smile on his face. Not just any smile however. Nereus smiles like a child who's just been set loose in a candy shop. "Jack..." he murmers quietly. "That bastards still around? Creed will want a rematch. Not that he deserves it, he got his ass kicked last time." He watched Jack intently. The man was a gunslinger, and he regarded their type as the biggest bully on the playground might regard a toddler. Unless the man had seriously improved since his fight with Creed, he had nothing to fear from him. Best then, to keep himself conceal and observe...for the moment.

Meanwhile, Price is having a pretty terrible time. He's been dragged into a fight between titans, and has no idea who to attack or how. 

"Dance of 1000 birds!" He shouts. Now the attack is with real brids, but Darver simply watches them and slams Prince with his elbow, dispersing the mirages. "I am so fucking out of my leauge..." He growls, twisting away from an aura attack.


----------



## Zetta (Mar 31, 2009)

Drake wasn't planning on letting Darver crush him and his prey. He raised his hand up high and shouted "Pers?nlichkeit!" The power of the aura fist entered his body. It was a power to great for him to contain. He needed to release it. Luckily, he had a volunteer with him. With the same hand, he punched Zetta and released all the power into him. Zetta spat out blood.

"Any last words? I wouldn't want to deprive a crushed man of atleast that..." Drake sneered. He got a blast of ice energy from Zetta's eyes in response. Drake has been expecting it though and easily dodged it. "That was your last attack? Pathetic."

Zetta however started laughing. "It wasn't aimed at you...cockmongler." Drake raised his eyebrow, only to hear a panicked scream followed by the sound of gun hitting flesh. He turned around and Zetta's ploy was apparent. Ratsel lay on the ground, his left arm frozen as Croix stood triumphantly over him, brandishing two gatling guns in Drake's direction.

Drake responded quickly "Wirklichkeit!" and the colors inverted once more. Croix just smirked. "That's a might fine trick you got there partner. Tell me... does it work on real bullets too?" he said as the gatling guns started spinning.

Zengar was blasted back by Zorokiller's increase in speed and power. Try as he might, he was couldn't even budge his powerful strikes. Zengar was losing badly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie wipes her eyes and takes a deep breath to compose herself, she doesn't want her crewmates to see her in this state. After a minute she stands up and and limps back into the arena towards the stands but then suddenly a burst of pain explodes inside her skull. Annie clutches both sides of her face and yells in pain. It feels like as if someone is drilling straight into her brain. 

"Goddamn mantra!" Annie exclaims, she hasn't experienced a violent outburst like this since she got back from Sky Island. She closes her eyes and breathes deeply, blocking out the noises the way the Sky Monks had taught her. The pain dims and becomes more bearable and in her minds eye she can feel her father and so many different people, very powerful people but also one very familiar and potent person.....no way she thinks.  

"DARVER!" she snarls.

Meanwhile a brass knuckled hand raises out of a crater in the street, "Motherfuckin.....stupid......^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and his goddamn piece of shit aura!"  Garrick grumbles as he climbs out of the crater and dusts himself off. He hasn't been roughed up like this since he served under Vice Admiral Momonga's taskforce several years back in a sortie with several powerful Pirates. The thought that he can't beat Darver makes Garrick's blood boil. 

"NO ONE DOES THIS TO THE HERO OF THE MARINES!!!!" Garrick yells like a madman. He sprints straight through the Garrick shaped hole in the wall that he had been blasted through and he speeds back towards the battle. "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" Garrick laughs as he feels the bloodlust overtake him.


----------



## Zorokiller (Mar 31, 2009)

Zorokiller had blasted Zengar away with a great blow, Zengar was bleeding from his side.
Zorokiller shrugged off the soaked miso rice and heavily breathed

"*Huff* *huff* ...I...Am...Useless..." he fell backward while saying his last words before passing out "Sorry...Everyone...Zoeey..."  falling down with a large thud


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 31, 2009)

The 3 aura fist fly out of Clemens's mirrors behind Darver and charges directly at him. Though, the aura fist seem to be absorbed by Darver painlessly. Darver narrowed his eyes upon seeing Clemens. *"You foolish woman, didn't you hear me when I said my aura is apart of me? Did you really expect it to do any damage?"* Darver questions Clemens. 

Darver then turns to see Garrick charging at him once again as if he was an enraged bull who had seen the color red. Darver shakes his head slowly in a pitiful manner towards Garrick. *"I've never seen someone so eager to rush their death date."* Darver stated as Garrick continued to charge, cracking the ground beneath him in his wake. *"Aura Hondou!"* Darver commanded as he raised his leg and simply kicked at Garrick, firing a forceful blast of aura at Garrick.

--------------------
The cloaked/masked figure freezes abruptly as it senses Jack right behind him/her. Underneath the mask, the person was sweating and panting heavily. "_Who is this person? Their ambition.... is truly freighting."_ The person said to themselves. 

"I see that you've taken an offensive position. I assure you I mean no harm to Annie and her crew." The figure continues with their pathetic attempt to disguise their voice. The figure didn't dare to make a move as Jack may not be so merciful as to spare him/her. "Just tell me where they are, please."


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 31, 2009)

V spun to dodge as Belle shot from her homemade slingshot at him.  He wasn't fast enough.  As his legs came off of the ground, Belle's shoulder slammed into him and sent him flying across the platform.  V slammed into the bars with a thud and slumped to the ground.  His mask had struck one of bars and had almost fallen off.  V quickly placed his gloved over his mask and slid it back into place.  It had only been show once, and V didn't want to repeat that incident.   

In the time he had done this, Belle got up and strung her bow.  "Angel's Barrage!" A dozen arrows shot out of her bow straight at V.  "100 knife spin!" V spun and several dozen knives shot out of his cloak, straight at the arrows that had been fired.  The projectiles slammed into each other and knocked into the ground.  V rolled away and got up, planning his next move.   

Finally, V gave in.  He had been far too cocky and overconfident.  The pirate had proved a much greater opponent than he thought.  This time, V was going for the kill.  He could almost her neck snapping like a twig in his hands.  His hands began to shiver.  He wanted to kill her.  His whole body began to shake with the excitement.  He pulled out another pair of knives and went in for the kill.  

V leaped into the air, whipping one of his knives at Belle as he did so.  Belle leaped back, and V released his other knife at her new location.  Once more, Belle jumped back to avoid the deadly object thrown at her.  Now Belle was in position for V to strike.  His leap was cut short when he slammed into the bars, but he kicked off and holding a new knife in his hand flew straight at Belle's exposed back.  

At the last second, Belle spun around and brought her arms instinctively to protect herself.  V's boot slammed into her arms, knocking her to the ground and sending her bow skidding out of her hands.  V headed up to her and grabbed her throat. _ Kill her! Snap her! Break her!_ his mind bellowed.  But now V had her.  She was unarmed and-  Belle whipped out pistol and quickly pulled the trigger.  At point blank range, the dart that had flown out slammed into V's chest.  

V dumped Belle onto the ground and she scrambled for her bow.  His vision was getting hazy.  He yanked the dart out of his chest, but the poison had entered his bloodstream.  He should have listened to himself.  He should have murdered her.  He would not underestimate her again.  V shakily got to his feet.  "Killer Instinct."  V felt rejuvenated as everything in his vision melted into darkness except for Belle.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Jack lowers his arm, "Oh I'm sorry..." and with a flick of his wrist he rips off the figure's mask, revealing Anglora, "Miss." 

"Last I checked my daughter and her friends were in the arena," Jack however has no clue that he only has one out of those two assumptions correct. He turns around and walks away but before he does he tilts his head back towards Anglora and narrows his eyes at her, "I won't tell him that I saw you here," he adds before disappearing.  

Suddenly Jack appears behind Nereus, "Watch me do to Darver what you couldn't do old man," he whispers to him and then he disappears again in a blur. 

Meanwhile back at the battle Darver snaps a kick that hurls a wave of aura energy at Garrick. "ENOUGH OF THIS AURA BULLSHIT!!" he bellows at Darver. Garrick smashes both his fists into the ground, *"MEGATON FISTS!"* he yells. His fists send a shockwave through the ground towards the Aura attack, intercepting it dead on. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" laughs Garrick thinking that he had finally negated Darver's attack. However to Garrick's shock the Aura kick overpowers Garrick's shockwave and blasts straight through at the Marine Captain. Garrick at the last second crosses both his muscular arms in front of his chest and the aura blast hits him full force. Garrick slides back on his feet as he feels the overwhelming pressure grind against his forearms. *BLAM!* Garrick rolls end over end into the ground. 

Garrick however gets back up several seconds later. "IN THE NAME OF JUSTICE I REFUSE TO GIVE UP!!!" he yells. His shirt is ripped to shreds and his face is smeared with dirt and scratched up. "YOU'LL NEVER PUT ME DOWN YOU CRIMINAL SCUM!!" he yells at Darver but this is more bravado then anything else. He might be able to take maybe one more direct hit like that but anymore is seriously doubtful. 

Darver shakes his head again at Garrick's stubbornness, *"A pity that your power doesn't match your hard head,"* he responds before kicking at Garrick again, *"Aura Hondou!"* The energy is even more potent this time, however, Garrick just laughs, "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! BRING IT!!!" and he stands with opens arms ready to absorb the kick to prove that Justice will always prevail. Suddenly a mirror appears in front of Garrick and absorbs the attack. It is so powerful it causes the mirror to shake and then suddenly it shatters into hundreds of shards of glass. Clemens flies out of the mirror towards a wall headfirst with such speed it might as well break her neck. "DAMMIT CLEMENS YOU IDIOT!!" Garrick bellows. 

*"SNAKE WALL!"* a voice exclaims and suddenly Sabra, Hawthorne's DF altered Zoan weapon appears behind Clemens forming into a jade wall that catches Clemens and cushions her impact. Hawthorne appears over Clemens and picks her up. Blood seeps out of her nose and her eyes are closed. "IS SHE DEAD??!" Garrick hollers at him. Hawthorne shakes his head. 

"Good! When she wakes up I'm going to reprimand her for getting in my way!!"  he yells. Suddenly Darver appears in front of Garrick in a burst of speed, *"I'm tired of playing with insects,"* he mutters and he prepares to finish Garrick with one attack. But then out of nowhere a hand grips Darver's shoulder breaking through the man's aura as if its not even there. Jack appears beside Darver and smiles at the Makaosu leader. "We need to talk," he tells him before releasing his full spiritual vigor, letting it spread over the entire block. Anyone without the highest degree of willpower slumps to their feet unconscious. 

Jack notices Von Croix across the street and waves at him casually as if there isn't a fight going on, "Thanks for being so nice to my daughter. We should catch up one of these days."  He turns his attention back to Darver, "Bang," he says quietly. Suddenly a blood red lance of energy shoots out of Jacks index finger like a bullet and hits Darver square in the midsection.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 31, 2009)

From a building near by, the same shadowy figure watches the destruction take place from the battle between Makaosu, Marines, and the Old Awesome Sauce Pirates, *"Hope they've had their fun..."*  The figure leaps high into the sky, crushing the roof of the building that he was standing on. He looks around, he can spot the entire island from this vantage point.

He does a few flips as he starts to decend and then goes into a nose dive. He picks up more and more speed as he approaches the others. *BOOM!!!* He slams his fist right into the center of the battle, creating a crator and causing many of the unsuspecting fighters to get knocked down.

The smoke clears and reveals a man with messy black hair with a redish tint in it. He has some gruff on his face, holds a tooth pick inbetween his teeth, and wears a pair of black sun glasses as well as a gray T-Shirt and long black over coat that resembles a marine officer's, *"Fools..."*

_The Fearless Man, Thomas "Daredevil" Danziker._

He rips his sun glasses off of his face and looks at the men surrounding him, *"Every last one of you!"* He looks over at all of the Makaosu and other pirates with a look of disgust, *"You idiots were so occupied with your own little agendas that you forget about the other inhabitants of this island. With all you tough guys walking around here the destruction of this island is imminent, and along with this island goes every Rookie in the Grand Line with any damn potential!"*

He breathes out and gives an intense aura, *"At this rate the next generation of pirates would have been taken out, and that's why I'm here..."* His aura gets sharper, *"I don't give a damn about your plans, I'm just here to keep this Age of Piracy going..."* 

He puts back his sun glasses and then turns to Marines, *"Your not even worth my breath..."* He spits his tooth pick in front of them, and it makes a crator of it's own as it hits the ground, *"I don't plan on stopping any of you..."* He says, not even looking at the marines, *"Marines and Pirates have always been enemies, I'm just here to stop pirates from tearing pirates apart as well as these damn Illumanti..."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie leaps from rooftop to rooftop of the town square, exerting her already injured body to a dangerous degree. The gunslinger can already feel the slash wound on her right shoulder start to open underneath the bandages. She reaches into her belt and takes out a bottle of blue tablets, conveniently stolen from MJ's medical supply. She pops the cap while on the move and swallows three of the tablets. They act both as powerful painkillers and temporary adrenaline boosters. The only downside is that when they wear of she's going to feel twice as worse off as she was originally. 
_
You probably won't live to see the next hour anyway _she thinks to herself, _you're on a kamikaze mission and there ain't no way you're going to beat him. _ She narrows her eyes in anger as she hones in on Darver, "I'm goin' out with a bang....for you James," she mutters. Her only regret is that she couldn't say goodbye to her crewmates.

As she leaps across another rooftop she detects a familiar presence on the next street over.  "Electro bitch!"  she snarls. _Maybe I can use her as a hostage to throw that bastard Darver off balance,_ she muses, even though she realizes that in her current state she probably won't even be able to beat Anglora. Annie changes directions suddenly and leaps towards Anglora's location. She draws both her revolvers as she lands with cat like softness on the roof that directly overlooks Anglora. Annie somersaults into the air and lands in a crouched position in front of the female Makaosu. She points both her guns at Anglora's face. 

"The only reason why I haven't shot at you is because of what you did back at Wyaton for me and my brother," Annie says with a glare, "But if you're here with your boss to hurt my nakama then so help me I'll stop you."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 31, 2009)

-With E-

She stopped by a random restaurant. It was very, very busy. People had been waiting for hours to get a table. It was the best one in town. She started moving to the front of the line, not to cut, but just to see what the hype was. She got to the front and saw delicous looking food.

"Great, now I need to wait in line to get some,"

A girl in sunglasses who had a table whistled at her and called her over.

"Take a seat," She said, "I need some company," E sat down.

"I'm sorry, but I like guys," she said to her, "I mean, you're good looking and all, and I'm sure you're very good in-"

"I don't mean it like that," She said in response, "I just can't be with anyone in this town. But I've never seen you before. You're "safe"."

"Safe?"

"I'll get to that later. Maybe. For now, order some food,"

-With Kara and Freddy-

"Land ho!" Freddy yelled, "We're finally at Beefon!"

"Wilson Ver Hans-Berger Clubs..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 31, 2009)

The red lance of energy hit Darver pinpoint in the midsection, sending him flying through a nearby Inn. All is quiet as all the people involved in the brawl witnessed Darver being knocked back by someone. Moments later, the Inn burst in rumble. Standing in the middle of the rubble was Darver, his aura viciously whipping around his body. He eyed Jack for a moment, starring him directly in the eye without so much as blinking. Darver's expression then turned to one of surprise then back to his emotionless stare.

*"You're the source of power I've been sensing all of this time. Your face looks rather familiar... Jack..."* Darver said solemnly. *"Father of James I presume? I couldn't help but notice the resemblance. Both of you always held a look of bravado upon your faces. It's unfortunate enough that I laid eyes upon your face, it reminds me of that disgrace you call a son."* Darver continues on, knowing very well what he was doing.

*"Do not worry Jack, the disgrace is gone. Consider it a favor from yours truly."* Darver said with an arrogant swag. The aura surrounding Darver danced around him as the suspension grew. *"I'll do you another favor Jack. How about you join the Makaosu and replace your pitiful son's position?"* 

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Anglora quickly tried to conceal her face as Jack removed her mask. She blushed a bit and looked towards the man. Her eyes could tell her entire life's story. She hugged Jack, tears slowly running down her face. She let him go and looked him directly in the eyes.

*"Sir, if you really can defeat Darver..... you don't understand how much this will mean to me."* Tears rolled down her face like a river. She put on her hood and mask and began to walk away. She turned back and looked at Jack one last time. *"Thank you..."* She said as she disappeared into the distance.

Moments later....
Annie leaps in front of Anglora aiming both of her weapons at her. Anglora herself wasn't fully healed from her ultimate spark mode at Naibunes. Anglora bowed to Annie and gave her a serious look. Not a threatening look, but a neutral one.

*"At last we meet again, Annie."*


----------



## Vergil (Mar 31, 2009)

Dante watched Annie bound from rooftop to rooftop. *"Guys, I got some shit to take care of. You do....horsemen stuff!" he said to the 4.*

*"Payback's a bitch!" *Dante leaped up, flipping acrobatically onto the rooftop and running full tilt after Annie. He channelled chi into his legs, leaping from one tiled roof and smashing the roof of another.

*"Oh I'm probably the last person you want to see right now!"* Dante said in a rage and without breaking stride, picking up several broken tiles and hurling them at her at full force. They were more to provide him with a moving shield, than an assault. He drew out Agni and Rudra. He didn't care if it was two on one, three on one or ten thousand on one; nobody cheap shots Dante and gets away with it.

____________________________________-

Vergil watched Dante chase after the woman from skies. He had changed to his bat form to see all the chaos that was breaking out. His eyes turned to a strong armed Marine who was having a difficult time with some miscreant. Vergil landed upon a nearby building and watched. It was good entertainment if nothing else.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2009)

*"Do not worry Jack, the disgrace is gone. Consider it a favor from yours truly."* Darver said with an arrogant swag. *"I'll do you another favor Jack. How about you join the Makaosu and replace your pitiful son's position?"* 

Jack continues walking calmly towards Darver however, casting him a blank stare, truly the cold and emotionless eyes of a predator, but this only comes from his years of experience. Deep down everyone of Darver's words cuts him to the bone and its ironic that Darver's words are really the only true weapons he has against him. 

_16 years ago in the West Blue..._
Jack walks into a hospital room, in his arms he holds a one year old Annie. He smiles at an exhausted looking Sarah who sits in bed. In her arms she cradles a tiny newborn, swaddled in a blue blanket. "How's he doing?" Jack asks her. Sarah smiles back at Jack, "He's out like a light," she replies. 

"Annie meet your baby brother James," Jack says as he holds her close to the sleeping infant. Annie looks at James dubiously for several seconds as if examining him. Then she sticks her tongue out at him and shakes her head, she nestles her face into her father shoulder. Both Jack and Sarah laugh at her response. "She'll get used to him," Sarah mutters.

_Several weeks ago in an Everett Base...._
Jack stands in a morgue, staring at the bodybag that now holds his son James. A team had recovered his body from the ruins of Wyaton. Jack doesn't even have the nerve to open up the body bag and look inside, but he will stand there in the morgue for the next 6 hours without moving.  
_
Several minutes before Jack comes to his decision..._
Jack remembers these moments suddenly as if they were only yesterday and he looks at Darver with calculating eyes as if coming to some decision in his mind. "This is for James..." Jack mutters. Suddenly he appears beside Darver and slams his left fist straight through Darver's aura, punching him in his midsection. The punch causes Darver to gasp for air as all the oxygen in his lungs shoot out. Darver slumps to his knees and Jack moves his right hand in a blur, he catches Darver by the throat and slams him back towards the ground. Finally Jack presses his boot over Darver's chest and presses downwards. 

"This is the difference between you and me, remember it well," Jack tells Darver as he grinds his boot into the mans chest. "I can't tell you how many times I've played this moment out in my head. I wondered how much I would make you beg for mercy for making me have to bury my own son.....for making my daughter suffer....." 

Jack reaches slowly into his coat pocket and draws a large oversized crimson steel revolver and he points it at Darver's mouth. "You know there are seven of of us in Everett. Seven elite agents who each symbolize a different Human sin, and you know which sin I symbolize?" he asks Darver rhetorically, "Wrath! 

Jack points the giant revolver at Darvers mouth, "I came to this island with the intention of snuffing you out like a candle and take my vengeance......but then as I arrived here I was suddenly struck by an epiphany," Jack retracts his revolver and rests it at his side, "It occurred to me that my son joined your cause because he wanted to bring down a far more sinister evil...one that threatens to gobble up this whole world." 

Suddenly he takes his boot off of Darver's chest and unexpectedly offers his hand towards Darver, "Let's make a deal."

Meanwhile Annie looks up at Vergil with surprise as he attacks. Too many things are going around her on at once for her still unrefined mantra to keep up. "What the hell is your problem fella?!" she hollers at him. Annie shoots away the flying tiles with perfect accuracy. However, as Vergil charges in behind the makeshift projectiles all it takes is one look into the fools eyes to see that he has changed somehow. This isn't mere fun and games anymore. 

Annie turns towards Anglora, "I can't beat him all banged up like this," she tells the Makaosu woman. Annie hopes that Anglora will help as she fires two fast moving fireballs at Vergil, *"Killshot Round!"*


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Vergil watched Dante chase after the woman from skies. He had changed to his bat form to see all the chaos that was breaking out. His eyes turned to a strong armed Marine who was having a difficult time with some miscreant. Vergil landed upon a nearby building and watched. It was good entertainment if nothing else.



"Where are my dead squirrels?" An intimidating female voice said behind Dante. 

Oressa Du Mortis stood behind the bat zoan, clad in her gold cloak that obscured all her features except her red lips and two locks of ghostly white hair.

"I see you found your brother. He still the spineless loser I remember him to be before he went to karate island?" She looked at Dante, who was chasing after Annie the Kid. 


_Du Mortis Manor, Inana Island_

Rek's mother sat inside the manor den, sipping tea. With the change made by her father-in-law for the Conquista, she had nothing to do. 

"Milady, milady, bad news!" A butler cried as he rushed into the room.

"Well, what is it?" 

"A battle between very powerful men are happening right now! We fear that the young Du Mortises may be hurt."

Rek's mom put down her teacup and grinned. "Well that won't do. I don't want my dear Rek and his precious cousins getting hurt by a couple of sweaty men. I will handle it."

The butler's eyes widened in surprise. "But milady-"

"My dear Rek might be in trouble. It's a mother's duty to protect her child, no matter how rich she is." 

Mother Du Mortis left the mansion, and headed towards the battling warriors.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 1, 2009)

Bolt was sitting in a chair in the crowd.  Leaning back, arms stretched over onto the other chairs as well.  At a glance, it would seem as if he were simply bathing in the sun and relaxing, but his eyes were staring intensely at the fight, not showing any emotion at all.  
Rex leans over to him and says, "Mate, that fella' over there is being a bit rough, dontcha think?"
"I can see that."
"He looks like he means business.  Did ya see him grab her neck?  I nearly jumped up to help."
"If he does anything like that again, he'll to answer to us."
Bolt's grip tightens on the chairs next to them, cracking slightly.  His gaze does not break and he coldly says,  "No.  He'll have to answer to me."

-'Martin Keamy' vs. Belle-

Belle shot a dart into Keamy's chest which caused him to drop her.  She desperately scrambled over to get her bow so that she could defend herself.  As she was about to pick it up, she began to cough violently.  The grip he had on her throat was so tight, she nearly blacked out.  She looked down at the palm of her hand and saw that there was blood.  Her forearms were aching after the hit Keamy landed.  He probably fractured something as well.  Belle grabs a syringe from her belt and bits off the protective cover of the needle and jams it into her thigh and pushes down.  The painkillers were working and the pain began to numb.  But this would only be a temporary relief. 

When she picked up her bow, she turned around to face him.  He must still be feeling the affects of the serum in the dart only to see him standing there, staring her down.  Fear struck and her legs began to feel weak.  The dead look that the mask gave off was terrifying, and now, he seemed to be different.  Belle could have sworn she saw an evil aura coming off of him.  He wanted to kill.  And she was his prey.  Sweat trickled down her forehead and her pulse increased.

_"Doesn't he know this is only a game!?"_ she thinks to herself.  

Belle takes off her jacket to cool herself down, but as it hit the ground, Keamy vanished.
_"Shit!  Where did he-"_
*BAM*
A knee straight into her already broken ribs.  Belle slides away and tries to regain her footing only to see Keamy heading straight for her again with a knife in each hand.  
_"Too close for arrows,"_ she thinks to herself and splits her bow into two blades.  
Keamy begins to swing and Belle tries to block each attack.  He was different from before.  Faster.  Stronger.  He was purely on the offensive and all Belle could do was defend.  But even this proved futile as slices began appearing all over her body.  Her thigh, her arm, her cheek.  Her clothes were becoming stained with blood.  Keamy slices horizontally and Belle manages to duck and evade the attack, only to see a shower of splinters and feathers fall before her.  That last attack wasn't intended for her.  It was intended for her arrows.  
"Shit!"

Belle jumps forward and slides under Keamy's legs to try and make some space between her and heads straight for the corner of the cage.  Her eyes are widened and she breathes heavily.  The painkiller had worn off and she could feel everything.  This man was a monster.  She had never felt this kind of fear before.  _"I might actually die..."_
The roars from the crowd became muffled.  All that Belle could hear now was her breathing and her heartbeat.  Keamy stood there, knife in each hand, staring her down.  
_"My arrows are useless, and am not going to be able to survive another knife fight."_
She grabs a single glove hanging from the waist of the back of her shorts.  She raises it in front of her and puts it on.  She then grabs a row of 4 explosive arrowheads from her belt and applies it to the knuckles of her glove and takes a defensive stance.
_"This is my only chance to survive this."_
Keamy dashes forward to her and stabs both knives into Belle's gut.  She looks down at his hat and hears him chuckle.  She coughs, and blood pours out of her mouth.  Keamy looks up, with that fake smile on his mask.  She can see the white in his eyes.  The rage in them.  
"ANGEL'S RAGE"
She slams her knuckles into the mask and there is a huge booming noise and the two are engulfed in smoke.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2009)

?Oh fucking seriously??  Heather growled as he moved her eyes from the two former crewmembers and looked down the road behind them.  ?Every time we get to an island fight fucking starts!  Aren?t I allowed some fun?  We didn?t even get into the arena!?

?Well fights start in places like this?? Nikki said glancing down the road then back to the pair on the roof.  Her hammer still pulled and ready.

?This all I have seen since we left home??  Tony said sadly as she brandished her wrench.  With the ruckus going on Ratchet climbed up Tony?s back and looked around wide eyed.

?This is a little fucking much!  You would think that other asshole was here.?  Heather spit as she looked around quickly.

?Oh come on now Heather??  Nikki said swallowing hard as she remembered the image that appeared as Heather was rubbing her still bleeding leg.  ?What is the likeliness of him showing up at the same place as us and the other two.  There are way to many islands for him to just appear yet again.?  Nikki said still watching the snipers.

?Are you talking about Dante??  Tony said looking from Nikki to Heather.  ?I swore I just-?

?Shut the hell up Tony!  No chance in hell!?  Nikki said quickly moving closer to her.

?Yeah?but?? Tony began looking at Nikki.

?Tony!  I said no chance in-?  Nikki began trying to get her point across before Heather interrupted.  

?What the hell is she talking about?  Did you see him??  Heather growled pulling her dagger and pointing it at Nikki.

?Um?Heather?? Nikki began taking a step away from her.  ?Um?snipers?shot?head?boom?? she stuttered.

?I will deal with you later??  Heather snapped as she looked up at the pair then down the road.  ?Let?s get out of this area now?? she said and began to move quickly out of range the others right behind her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2009)

Kent screams, launching his attack at full power. Both contestants are attacking with all the strngth they can muster, but they both know there can only be one winner. "Soru Ashige!"

"Skull leg spin!" Beaten, bruised, and bloody, Kent and Jake stare at each other. Kent slowly reverts back to his human form. "It's time," He coughed. To end this." Jake nodded.



Nereus laughed as Jack left for Darver, the high, cold laugh of a predator. "End Darver? Really? You don't have the guts, little one..."


----------



## Zetta (Apr 1, 2009)

*The battle
*
The gatling guns started firing, sending Drake into rapid movements with his spear. He had to deflect every bullet. No, he would deflect every bullet. And for a while, it seemed like he would have, when suddenly a rapier came out of nowhere and stopped the spear. Luckily, so did the hail of bullet.

Zetta had dislodged the spears and he looked livid. Not at Drake but at Croix. "This is my fight. Don't interfere." Croix stopped and sighed. Then he noticed Jack. "You old bastard! It's been too long. I knew that girl looked familiar. She has your talent, Jack." He chuckled. "After this, you're buying the drinks Mr Everett Hotshot."

In the distance an explosions shook the town. It wasn't your normal explosion. Croix turned his head into its direction and he knew what was up. Annie was fighting someone. The smell of gunpowder matched the one she had used earlier perfectly. Croix was worried about her and her injuries. Jack had already engaged Darver so he couldn't go... 

Croix looked pleadingly at Zetta. The red-haired pirate just sighed and motioned for him to go. With Zengar, Ratsel, Garrick and Clemens down, he and Hawkins could handle the rest. Croix nodded thankfully and jumped of the roof.

Drake and Zetta were in a complete stalemate with their weapons. "You sure about that?" Drake sneered. "He won't be able to save your ass next time." Zetta's swords ignited as he pushed Drake back. "Worry about your own ass!"

*Croix*

He had arrived in the knick of time to see some kid throw tiles at Annie and then charge behind them. Annie fired her shots at him but they wouldn't hit on time. Croix wasn't about to let Jack's daughter get hurt. 

"Say hello to my little friend." He said as he grabbed his cello box and threw it at Vergil. The Adam's wood box cut through air and hit Vergil right in the face. "I don't know what's going on here Desperados." he laughed as he gave Annie the thumbs up. "But two on one isn't fair..." He unsheathed his revolvers and pointed one at Vergil and the other at Anglorra.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 1, 2009)

With The Nonki-

"Eh?!?" Joseph tilted his head back and made the ugliest face he couldat the new man. "EH!?!?" Paegun followed. Everyone else just blinked. Joseph and Paegun looked at Jae-sun and Eric. "YOU GUYS DIDN'T DO IT!" they shout at the two. "No way in hell are we doing that." They both blink. "Fine, You're both demoted to potato peeler until you do the Eh face." Joseph folds his arms.

Somewhere out at sea-

"It's strange being back in the grand line." A man with a samurai top-knot comments. "Captain, The new world is still the grand line." Another man tells him. "EH!? NO IT'S NOT! It's totally not the grand line! it's the new world! they are even named differently!" He shouts. "His... His sons really do take after him!" the man's crew sweatdrops. "Now hurry it up. I'm bored and you guys told me something fun was going on out here." 

One of the men rushes up to him. "Yes sir! You see, There is a rookie tournament, both your sons are taking part and look here!" The man holds up a picture. "Eh? Collarts there?" The captain rubs his chin. "Why would he be there." the other man blinks. "S..sir.. Captain Collart's son is a marine... I believe he's there to aid his son..." the captain turns to him. "Who would aid their marine son in such a way." He says, picking his nose with his pinkey.

"YOU WOULD!!!!" they all shout at him.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2009)

Vergil smiled somewhat but didn't turn around to greet Oressa upon hearing her voice. Their relationship was somewhat...odd.

"I see you still like smalltalk as much as I do." Vergil said still watching the fight, "Your squirrels are on board one of my ships. I'll retrieve them for you later." 

"Dante. hmph. Yes, he is still quite the idiot, very malleable and powerful." Even Vergil had no idea of the potential he possessed. Vergil finally turned his head slightly allowing her form to be within his periphery, "How goes the Conquista? My offer of marriage still stands you know."

He knew the answer, but if there was anyway to get Oressa on his side he would try it. There was always that lingering question as to who was stronger, but it was a question he was unwilling to answer, as he would much rather have her as an ally than an enemy.

______________________________________

Dante felt something hit his face, but he had seen the box coming and had relaxed his neck and rolled with the hit. The damage was a bruise, even with the evasion. Whoever this guy was, he was powerful.

*"Why does everyone go around taking cheap shots at me?!"* Dante yelled at the other gunwielder. This guys aim was good, but it wouldn't matter if they couldn't see. He still had a few tiles left in his hand, with the wind blowing blowing from behind Dante, this was perfect. He threw the tiles directly infront of him and in the same movement, unleashed his Hyperfist, turning the tiles to dust. The Wind blew the massive cloud of dust towards Croix and was soon engulfed in it, his visibility down.

Dante moved immediately to the side and leaped towards Croix silently. It was a devastating jumpkick: the killerbee and it was aimed right at Croix heart.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 1, 2009)

"I'm winning. I don't need the help of some whiny batfreak who wants to rule the world because daddy was never there." She answered coldly. Oressa for some reason knows the skeletons in everyone's closets. Only Grandfather knew why though. 


Rek was walking with his crew when he saw his mother's carriage pass by. The carriage stops a few feet away from him, and his mother comes out of the vehicle.

"Rek, mommy's gonna go kick ass. Wanna watch?" She asked her son impishly.

Rek smirked. "Love to mother. May we stop by the Jade Empire instant takeout store along the way?" He told her. 
"Of course dear."

"Would you guys love to come?" He asked his crew and Sogar. The group shrugged and went inside the carriage, since there was nothing much to do anyway.

"I wonder what Cass, Matyr and Elza are doing..." Jun thought as she boarded the carriage.

_Cass vs. Isaac_

With Sogegan on, Cass' shots were no longer blown away by Isaac's gusts. Now the winged man must dodge the barrage of bullets Cass was firing at him.

Elza was trying to get Matyr out of the rubble of the building they were in. Isaac had destroyed several other buildings in his attempts to take down Cass. 

"He's reallly fast." Cass thought as she reloaded behind a shop. A whirlwind was shot from the sky, and Cass had to dodge it. 

"Come on, bitch! I thought that fancy eye thing would make you more fun?" Isaac taunted from the skies. 

Cass was running out of options. Hit and run tactics were not doing her any good, and the damage to the civilians was rising as long as the battle raged.
"I'll have to use that move on him as well."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2009)

Vergil sighs at Oressas response, though expected, he did have the slightest glimmer of hope that she would actually see sense. "Things change Oressa. You'd be foolish to think otherwise."

Vergil stood and turned to face Oressa. He was in his human form now. "Best of luck. In the coming months you may find you'll need it." He walked past Oressa their killing auras battling each other as he brushed past her. His thoughts went to Bahuk. He had hoped he was going to kill the Earl but remembered that Bahuk had the memory of a goldfish. He walked towards the arena once more to see if the Earl had been dealt with.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2009)

Hawkins looks on in shock as some random guy in trenchcoat blasts Darver into a building and then all these old dudes start popping up out of nowhere. "This is fucking crazy! What is the old folks convention?!" he exclaims as he looks around, expecting to see his 90 year old Grandma appear in her rocket powered rocking chair or something.  

Meanwhile Zetta squares off with Commodore Drake and Hawkins decides to back him up. "The first mate always backs up his Captain," Hawkins says with a grin. *"Mimic!"* Hawkins exclaims and he just calls upon any random devil Fruit power closest to him. Hawkins grins as he feels the new power course through him, "Thanks Makoto!" he says with a laugh. Hawkins charges at Drake at with Makato's superspeed and runs around him in a circle, hurling his dragonhide whips at Drake head rapidfire style his hands moving in a blur. 

Elsewhere Annie looks up at Von Croix as he engages Dante. She sighs with relief at his timely arrival, "Thank goodness you're here fella," she mumbles. Dante obscures the master Gunslinger's vision with a dust cloud and attempts a sneak attack, "Von Croix he's coming in from the side!!" Annie hollers at him. 

She reaches into her belt and hurls a silver cartridge at the cloud, it's an unfinished Airburst Bubble round with only a tiny fraction of the power but hopefully enough to do its job. The cartridge explodes into a powerful air current that blows away the dust cloud around Von Croix. Then Annie crouches down and takes aim at Dante, hoping to draw a bead on him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 1, 2009)

The family carriage stops a several meters away from the battle.

"You all stay put and eat your take-out noodles while mother fights, okay?" Rek's mother tells his crew.

Rek gives a thumbs-up to his mother before chowing down on his noodles. The Matriarch walks slowly towards the battlefield, a small fan clutched in her right hand.

She spots a 2 people, both of whom wielded guns. She recognizes one of them when the person fires a strange bullet that released pressurized air. "Annie dear, what a pleasant surprise!" She yells.

"You and that nice sexy man step back and let mother finish off the rest, all right? Rek's in the carriage, you can ask him to share his take-out lunch." Rek's mom steps closer to Dante, giving Croix a suggestive wink as she did so. 

"Put that sword down young man, you'll poke your eye out." She tells Dante, uncaring is he was ready to kill. 

She opened up her fan and smirked. A slight gust passed through them, causing Rek's mom's purple hair to fly in the breeze. 

When she sees Dante not putting his sword down, Rek's mom takes a step closer towards him. "All right then, time for a little discipline." 

Rek walked out of the carriage, wanting to see his mother fight close-up. She was a lot more formidable than her admiral-stalking persona suggested.
Rek's mother is about to attack when she sees a familiar character in the distance.

"Annie is that your father Jack?" She asks, excited. All right mother will discipline you later." She said to Dante. 

"Mother, please don't grope Annie's father in front of everyone, it's embarassing." Rek yells. 

Rek's mother, however, does not listen. She walks slowly towards Jack and a strange man he was facing.


----------



## Zetta (Apr 1, 2009)

*The Battle*

Drake didn't see the whips coming as he was blasted away. He flew several yards and landed facefirst on the ground. "Looks like your ass wasn't covered, Drake." Zetta sneered. As he laid there, Drake started laughing. Without getting up, he raised his hand and snapped his fingers.

Behind Zetta and Hawkins, Lat and Ratsel stood ready. One brandishing his turret rifles, the other the deadly Oxfam rifle. They both opened fire, bullets and energy blasts flying everywhere.
*
Croix*

As the dust cleared, Dante found himself looking straight into the barrels of Croix's revolver. "Wanna try? Punk?" As he was about to squeeze the trigger, a woman approached saying she wanted a piece of him. Croix obliged and stepped back.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 1, 2009)

-With H-

He walked Downtown Beefton, playing a tune on his fiddle. He was searching for a new instrument to buy, with no avail. Nothing was as good quality as what he already had.

"All hail Dane Cooper!" A fodder marine yelled in warning of a pioneer coming. For the second time today, Dwight got on his knees for a pioneer.

"Rise!" Dane's voice boomed. Everyone rose, "Why do you all get on your knees? Why do you all stop your buisness because I pass by? You all know my title and what authority I have, and that is good enough. Have a nice day citizens."

"Huh?" Dwight mumbled, "Maybe this guy isn't too bad."

-With Kara and Freddy-

"I guess I'll do some shopping now that we're here. I mean Clubs is pretty tough to miss, but we'll never find him by asking around. We'll be better off just relaxing and going around town," Kara said to Freddy. They were in the port of Beefton. Surprisingly, it was a free port that anyone, even a pirate, could use, "Want to come with me?"

"No. I'm going to do something more manly like fart and grow a beard then eat some steak,"

"Whatever," The two parted ways.

-Following Kara-

She walked to the shopping district, looking for some fancy clothes. What she had was decent for fighting, but she wanted to look nice every once in awhile. She went to a few stores and tried on a few outfits, but there was nothing that impressed her too much.

She walked further and now there were less and less clothing stores. They were being replaced with places to buy art and music supplies. After walking a bit more, she heard someone playing the fiddle.

"That sounds nice," she said to herself. She looked around to see who was playing it. She almost had a happy heart attack when she saw his face, "Dwight!" She yelled. He didn't look over, "Dwight Hunter!" Now he turned around. He saw Kara and a huge smile grew on his face. Kara ran over and gave him a hug, "It's been so long!"

"Yeah, it has. Lets get some food a catch up,"

-With Freddy-

People were bowing as he walked the street. He really didn't know why. He was just looking for a place to buy some steak.

"What's wrong with everyone?" He muttered to himself, "I guess it's nice not to have a crowded road, I guess."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2009)

Hawkins stops running as his legs begins to burn themselves out. High level physical Devil Fruits such as Makato's drain him quickly if his body isn't prepared to handle the strain. As Lat and Ratsel let loose with a volley, Hawkins spins both his Dragonhide whips around in front of him at the speed of sound, generating a loud whipcrack, "Whip Shield!" 

The whips form an impenetrable barrier and deflects the hail of bullets, but the energy bursts are far more potent and they strain his defense as he moves his wrists in a blur to keep up. *BLAM!* An energy blast cuts through and hits him in the left shoulder and a bullet clips him in the left kneecap. Hawkins snarls in pain and falls to one knee. He glares at the Marines, "We're gonna end you cunts!" he exclaims.

As another volley of projectiles fly at his face, Hawkins closes his eyes. Time to spin the wheel of Devil Fruit powers again he thinks. *"MIMIC!"* When he opens his eyes again they glow green, *"Mirror!"* he commands. A round mirror shields his body and the hail of gunfire and energy phase through the mirror's surface as if its liquid. Hawkins grunts with effort as he feels the attacks looking for somewhere to release themselves.

"How did that bitch do it?!" he wonders aloud trying to replay how Clemens rebounded attacks with her mirrors. He smiles suddenly, "AH GOT IT!!" He pushes both his hands out and suddenly Lat and Ratsel's attacks fly back at them out of the mirror. Usually Clemens herself would've formed another mirror behind the unsuspecting foes to catch them off guard but Hawkins only has a basic mastery of the complex Devil Fruit power.  

Meanwhile as Jack prepares to make his offer to Darver he suddenly inclines his head towards the Noblewoman's direction, "Hm?" He turns around towards her and nods his head respectfully. 

"Lady Du Mortis it's a pleasure to see you but I have business here to attend to if you don't mind," he tells her.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2009)

*"Ah crap!"* Dante said as the smoke cleared and Croix stepped back. The killerbee crashed through the roof of the building, sending Dante through the roof and out the window on the otherside. Shards of glass lacerated his left arm as he passed through the glass. The roof starts to crumble, sending everyone down one floor where a man is on the toilet reading a newspaper. Whoever was talking to him fell down too, what was all that chat about discipline!? Dante thought.

It didn't bother him in the slightest. Rek was there and he was going to burn in hell too.

Dante manages to bounce off the wall of a neighbouring building on the far side and leap into the bathroom everyone was in. He has behind Annie who was obstucting Croix view. Agni and Rudra were at the ready.

*"Time to bring the heat."* he said twirling the blades infront of him and sending a firey vortex towards the pair.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 1, 2009)

-With B-

He sat on the rooftops, seeing what he could see. He was looking for something that could even the odds. A strong fighter or a weakness in the marines. He hadn't seen anything useful yet. He looked down at the buildings closest to him and saw E sitting with some girl.

"Who is she I wonder." He said to himself, "Maybe she can fight," Then he looked to the right and saw Kara and Dwight walking to the restaurant, "Good, there's that girlie. She can help us quite a bit," Dwight and Kara walked to the back of the line and waited.

-Later-

Clubs was still on his rooftop, E was still talking to her new friend and Dwight and Kara were only about halfway through the line. Clubs looked around. He saw a man walking and people bowing at his feet.

"One of those useless people," He said, "They have it coming though," He looked in the opposite direction and saw another person walking by, people bowing at his feet, "Huh? Those two look like the exact same person."

-With Freddy-

"Why the hell are these people bowing when I walk by?" He muttered under his breath, "It's getting annoying," He spotted the same restaurant that everyone else was at ans started moving faster. Ahead of him, he saw one of the Pioneers, Blue Sykes. They were directly in front of each other. Blue was at a loss for words. I blew his mind that someone wasn't bowing in front of him.

"Hey buddy," Freddy said to him, "Move out of the way, these people on the side of the road have narrowed the street too much,"

"Wha-What?"

"Yeah man, you move a bit to the left, and I move a bit to the left, no big deal. By the way, we look like twins,"

"...We do..." He stopped walking.'

"Look man, I just want to get by, but now you're not even walking. MOVE!" He did that motion with his hand that means get out of the way, but with his middle finger pointing out. He still didn't move. When Freddy was close enough, he just threw him out of the way, "What's with people here?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2009)

Annie is busy focusing on Rek's mother as she makes her way to her father and Darver. "DARVER!" she snarls, "Why hasn't he killed that bastard yet?!"  her mind totally focused on getting at Darver somehow. 

Von Croix suddenly gives her a heads up as Dante attacks, "Behind you Lass!" he yells at her. Annie turns around just in time to see Dante's flame attack hurl at herself and Von Croix. Annie points at the ground and fires, "Foam Round!" 

A wall of expanding foam rises in front of Annie and she ducks behind it just as the inferno hits the foam. However even as Annie takes cover she can already realize that she didn't fire off the round in time before it could properly solidify. Lances of flame break through the foam barrier. *BLAM!* The foam explodes and blasts Annie backwards through a window with great velocity. Annie slams into a couch in someone's living room. The couch tips backwards from the force of her impact and Annie is sent sprawling across the floor. Thankfully there's a long rug covering the floor and it cushions her impact but only just a little. 

Annie feels several bones in her body pop as she lays on her back. "I'm gonna feel that in the morning," she groans.  

"Oh do I have a visitor? I rarely ever get any visitors! Want some tea whoever you are?" asks a matronly old lady in a good natured voice. She wears dark shaded glasses and sits in the corner of the living room. Annie looks up at the woman and realizes by the way she tilts her head and the dark glasses she wears that she's blind. 

"What's all that noise outside?" she asks Annie. Annie struggles to get back to her feet and leans up against a wall, "Uh I think you should leave now lady!" Annie exclaims as she takes the opportunity to reload her golden revolvers.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 1, 2009)

*"Cross-star!!"* Lat and Ratsel get smacked in their faces by a unknown force

On top of taken off roof stood a gesture of a spunky pink haired kid

"The great Mercur--...No...The great Sakura has come to the rescue!!"

"...Annoying brat, I see that you have returned your memories." Zetta noticed

"Hey old man! Someone as great as me, how can I forget that myself?"

Sakura looks around 
"Where is Zorokiller?"

Zetta holds up his hands and raises his shoulders shaking his head

"...Hmm...I'll guess I'll go look...Ah wait...His katana's are over there, next to that oni--...Damnit!"

He speeds off towards the onigiri, a bleeding man stood near it holding his side, Sakura quickly took the onigiri and put it in his pocket

"You're the one who did this right? Something as that I simply cannot forgive...Bow down to the great me!! Sak...Mercu...Argh...Just call me God, ok?"

Zengar spits out some blood and grins
"A pirate kid? No...You're family of that scientist..."

Sakura starts to flick around his two yoyo's
"Don't associate me with that gramps! I am a individual not to be associated with the likes of him!"

*"Needle Star!!"*
he pulls up the two yoyo's in front of him towards over his head while releasing small needles coming from the yoyo's, easily blocked by Zengar's katana.

Sakura clenches his teeth, he found himself a too strong of a opponent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2009)

*Kent*

Kent dashes forward, his whole body aching. Jake stands, waiting. The tow collide with a tremendous explosion, and several of the crowd are knocked back by the sheer force of it.

The cloud lessens. Two forms. Not moving, but still standing. Wobbling. Now it's just a question of who will fall first. 

A figure slumps to the ground. Its still too hazy to see which. The other figure weaves, threatening to fall over, to faint, but somehow manages to hang onto conciousness. An earsplitting roar of victory breaks the hushed silence around the platform. This roar is soon joined by cheers, applause. The dust clears. Kent satnds, his arms raised and his mouth open in joyous celebration. Then he slupms to the ground.

*Wicca Island, 500 years ago*

A small child enters the room. His brown hair is brushed hurridly out of his eyes, and he looks like he's going to fall asleep on his feet. He is dressed in all grey. He can't be more than 5 or 6.

"Jonathan."

"Master?" The boy asks, peering into the darkness. A candle snaps on, and an old man's face is lit in it's glow. The boy smiles happily, and sits at the old man's feet.

"Wearing grey again I see. I wish you wouldn't." The boy looks offended.

"I like gray." The old man waves him away.

"No more talk. I must teach." The boy looks expectantly, and the man sighs and runs his hand through his beard. "Many people think that to have power is to be able to defeat anyone else, or having the better weapon, or being stronger or faster than your opponent. But that isn't true. True strength comes from the mind. To be able to outthink your opponent, to be able to manipulate him to do what he wants to do least." The man looks directly at the boy. "And remember, whle men strive for ancient weapons of great power, there is a weapon far more powerful right in front of their eyes." He pauses. "Treachery. Deciet. If you can put your enimies at each others throats...you have already won.

*Inana Island, present day*

Nereus watches. he remembers. And he smiles.

A plan was forming.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 1, 2009)

Belle's fist slammed into V's stomach before exploding.  V was sent flying by the force of the explosion.  Smoke was everywhere.  V could barely see anything as one of his ribs snapped from the explosion's force.  He skidding across the platform before smashing into shattered piece of the platform floor.  His head slammed into it with a sickening crunch.  

V's vision slowly cleared.  He could feel a wet liquid pouring down his neck.  The back of his head must have opened up.  V slowly recalled Belle's attack.  His Killer Instinct was no longer there.  She had broken his concentration.  V could barely move he was so tired from the attack.  He attempted to activate it again, but he was too weak. Although V's heightened abilities were gone, his urge was back in full force.  _"SLAUGHTER HER!!!"_ his brain shrieked.  

Using the very last of his strength, V got to his feet.  He stared around at the platform, looking for Belle.  The platform had been ruined in the explosion.  Metal bars from the cage were scattered across the cracked platform.  Chunks of the platform had been torn off.  The platform itself was tilted. As V looked, he tripped over a metal bar and slammed into the platform.  

V slid across the ground.  The platform was at an angle, making it difficult for him to get up.  Using the last of his strength, he got to his feet once more.  He wanted kill her.  He needed to kill her.  He had to.  He- V slumped to the ground, unconscious.  He had used to too much effort.  The last thing he saw was Belle's unconscious body.


----------



## Zetta (Apr 1, 2009)

*Croix*

Croix unsheathed both his gatling guns and aimed for Dante. "Shooting a lady isn't nice kid." He spitted on the ground. "I'll have teach you some manners, with explosive bullets." The gatling guns started spinning.
*
The battle*
Sakura's attacks had blindsided Lat and Ratsel. Thankfully, the fact that they were hit knocked them out of the way of Hawkins' return fire.As they stood up, Ratsel ran forward towards Hawkins in an irregular pattern. He was so fast that he left afterimages as he fired his rifles. "Lat! Backup!" 

Lat was already up and aiming. This was tactic R-4. As Ratsel created afterimages and distracted the enemy, she aimed carefully and adjust the dials on her rifle. "Oxfam Rifle..." she aimed right at Hawkins, ignoring the fact that Ratsel was in the way. 

Ratsel's point was to block Hawkins' line of sight so Lat could shoot a giant beam at him with him noticing it. "B Mode!" She fired the shot. Meanwhile, Ratsel dodged whiplash after whiplash. The augmentation of his speed due to his coat was helping a lot. 

He got closer and closer until he stood right infront of Hawkins in melee range. Before Hawkins could hit him again, he pocketed his rifles and gave him a mock salute. "Sayonara, mon ami!" Ratsel dissapeared leaving Hawkins with a giant energy beam infront of him at a very short distance.

Zengar regarded the small boy and sighed. "I am not the kind of fool that hunts rabbits using a canon." He sheathed his sword. "Grab him and run. I have bigger targets to fry." He ran towards Zetta and unsheathed his blade 

"My name is Zengar" He turned his sword into the zankantou. "Zengar Zonvolt!" As he passed him, Drake jumped up and landed on the giant sword. He took out two pistols and started firing at Zetta as Zengar ran towards him. "We are the sword of G9!" they said in unison. Zetta sweatdropped. "Well fuck..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2009)

Hawkins eyes widen as he sees the giant energy beam cleave the very ground itself as it travels at him. "You don't see that everyday," he mutters. Hawkins raises a protective mirror in front of the beam and sweatdrops, not good he thinks to himself. The energy beams lances straight through the mirror and while Clemens herself probably could've absorbed the attack, Hawkins doesn't have near her mastery with the power...........*BABOOM!*

The mirror shatters into thousands of glass shards and the beam hits Hawkins straight in the chest. Hawkins flies backwards through the wall of house and lands in a kitchen in a bloody and smoking heap. As Hawkins stirs several seconds later, the first thing he says is, "OW!" and then the second thing he says is, "I wonder if they've got any alcohol?" as he looks at the fridge in the kitchen. Ironically two rooms away, stands a very familiar Gunslinger trying to convince an old lady to leave her house before it explodes. Hawkins however has no idea of this and as he stares out the kitchen window he notices Lt. Hawthorne one of those stupid Absolute Justice Marines clutching that hot red headed mirror girl. 

Then it hits him suddenly as he hones in on the power of Hawthorne's Snake Zoan infused Bisento blade, the power. Hawkins grins as he begins to transform. A minute later we focus back to the blasted warzone outside. Ratsel appears confident that Hawkins is out of the fight but then the ground under his feet trembles. Suddenly Hawkins tunnels out of the ground behind him. Hawkins face and body are covered in copper and jade colored scales that glint in the sunlight. He bares his venomous fangs at the Marine and spits multiple green globs of acidic poison at him rapdifire style.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2009)

Prince watched in horror as the copy man transformed into a huge snake. With deadly accuracy, he spit several blobs of poison at Hawthorne. "NO!" Prince shouted, leaping up. He threw himself in the way of the poison and got the full brunt.

It hurt.

A lot.

Prince could feel the poison burning away at him. He fell to the ground, screaming, clutching the places where the poison had hit him. "DAMNIT!" He hadn't hurt this bad since the ash logia. With each ragged breath the poison hurt more...and Prince knew he couldn't hold out much longer. Above him, he heard the shouts and sounds of battle, and even felt the hands of someone checcking to see if he was dead...but he might have been hallucinating, he couldn't be sure. _Note to self: Poison hurts like a bitch._


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 1, 2009)

A man wearing a black suit and red tie stepped into the middle of a ruined street.  There were giant snakes and marines and pirates and... Mr. Everret had no idea what was going on.  They didn't concern him.  Only one man did.  Mr. Everret stepped through all of the fighting, unscathed.  He headed over to the man he was here for: Jack.  

The gunman was speaking to Du Mortis, one of the strangest and most powerful Tenryuubito families Mr. Everret had ever come into contact with.  "Jack," Mr. Everret called.  "You have a mission to accomplish.  You can't let family get in your way.  Now get off this island and get back to work."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2009)

Hawkins laughs as Prince get in the way of his Acid attacks and bears the brunt of it. "Oh! So ya want to play the brave hero eh!"  Hawkins coils his snake body around the downed form of Prince like a boa constrictor and starts squeezing him to death. Hawkins body extends in length and his upperbody looms over Prince, swishing back and forth in the air.  

"Well this is what happens to heroes!" Hawkins exclaims.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 1, 2009)

-With Freddy-

He whistled as he moved past the Pioneer he had just tossed aside.

"Line's way too long," He commented then continued by. After a little while of walking, a hand reached out of an alleyway and pulled him in. It was B.

"Kid, are you Incredibly strong or incredibly stupid?"

"Incredibly strong?" He responded with it sounding like a question. Mainly because it was a weird question asked, "Say, I'm looking for a guy named Wilson Ver Hans-Berger Clubs. Seen him?"

'As a matter of fact, I have. You're looking at him. Now what could you want with me?"

"Well Jimi died and I really don't have anything better to do, so I'm reassembling his old crew,"

"Jimi's dead? How?"

"Guy named Turner killed him. Although I avenged him,"

-Flashback, how Freddy remembers his fight with Turner-

"I'm gonna' kill you Turner!"

"Ha! You can't kill me. Your B.O. smells too bad to hurt me!" Freddy speedblitzed Turner and smacked him around with his pimp hand, "Ahhhh~~~~~! The pain!"

"Yeah, that's right, scream like the bitch you are. Rest in pieces Turner," He kicked his face and killed him.

-Back in the Present-

"Nevermind, I guess you're just stupid," Clubs walked away.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Darver couldn't believe Jack's level of power as he was beat down to the ground. Darver had never been completely dominated by an opponent until that moment. All the while Darver kept his trademark indifferent expression. Though, he was taken by surprise when Jack offered him his hand, apparently trying to form a temporary alliance. Darver stood up and looked Jack directly in the eye without faltering an inch, knocking his Jack's hand away.

*"Your family is truly composed of cowards Jack. You, your son, and that daughter of yours I met at Wyaton. You'll all suffer the same fate. You don't have the audacity to finish me off, I have a destiny to fulfill."* Darver said as he dusted himself off. Darver turned his back and begin walking away in the opposite direction, completely oblivious to Mr. Everett. Darver still had a mission to complete and he knew when he was out of his league. *"Someday Jack, you'll regret ever crossing my path as the rest of your family has."* Darver remarked as he walked into the distance, his aura engulfing his entire body until he vanished suddenly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2009)

"Jack," Mr. Everret called.  "You have a mission to accomplish.  You can't let family get in your way.  Now get off this island and get back to work."

Jack just looks at Everret with an emotionless expression. This is the man who's company has robbed him of his wife, kidnapped his kids, and then turned them into assassins. By all rights he should just shoot this man right now and end him but it would be like chopping off the head of a hydra...the more times you cut its head off the more heads grow back even stronger and more numerous then before. It's the only reason he hasn't killed Everret yet. 

He looks past Everret and raises a curious eyebrow, "I don't see any of the other six here with you. So to be quite frank you're in no position to be giving me any orders right now." 

Suddenly Darver walks away, Jack stares at him as he disappears and with his back turned to Everret he grins slightly. Jack turns back to Mr. Everret and shrugs with disappointment, "I guess I'm done here..." he mutters.  

_Five minutes ago as Jack blasted Darver into the ground..._
Jack points his crimson steel revolver at Darver mouth and with a subtle slight of hand motion he tucks a folded note into Darver's pocket, using his long gray trenchcoat to obscure any line of sight. 

_Elsewhere..._
Annie helps up the old blind woman from her chair. She limps along trying to assist the woman. The house rumbles as they move and plaster falls off the ceiling in ragged pieces. Outside the shattered window, the rumble of Von Croix's gatling gun fire echoes in. 

"My word what's going on out there?!" she exclaims, "Is it an earthquake?" 

Annie shrugs, "Well that's one way of putting it lady." She supports the old lady by the shoulder and walks her out towards the front door. "Let's hurry this up Miss I have some scores to settle." 

"Oh do you mean Bingo?" the old lady asks with a laugh, "I love playing Bingo." 

"Something like that," Annie mutters as she limps along.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2009)

Prince gasped as Hawkins coiled around him, fully intent of crushing him. His serpentine eyes stare directly into Prince's face, and depsite it all, Prince manages to twist his face into a painful smile. "Bad move." Ignoring the pain, he whipped his head around so he was eye to eye with Hawkins. "Killing intent." Hawkins is cought by suprise as he sees images. Thousands of images. All of him dieing, each in more brutal and horrible ways than before. In his moment of confusion, Prince slips out of the vise like grip and rolls away, chucking a decent sized piece of rubble at Hawkins for good measure.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2009)

"You've gotta be kidding me!" Dante yelled pointing at the hole in the wall Annie made. "That bitch is no more a lady than I am a gentleman!" The gatling gun started to spin and Dante ran. 

"God damned guns!" he said putting his swords away and bullets whizzing by him. He spun and blocked a bullet with his impact dial, but one went through his left hand as he flipped backwards through the smashed window. The pain caused a huge surge of rage to well up inside him

Dante quickly used his chi to focus his power to smash a wall as he was outside the building. He could hear the gatling gun from the floor above, winding down. Dante looked up from the living room, jumped up and grabbed Croix ankles, pain shooting through his hand as he did so, further adding fuel to his power. He dragged Croix through the ceiling but only halway though, leaving his midsection completely open. Dante landed, catching his breath for a second before beginning his next assault


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr. Everret continued on after Jack.  "There's a reason I came alone.  I could have brought any one of the six here, I'm sure Page would love to get into another fight with you." Mr. Everret stopped for a second.  "I came because there has been a general sense of not caring among the agents.  I came to put you in line.  I came to show you can't just disobey orders." 

"My brother and I used to be pirates once, before I started the company.  I didn't spend my whole life as a business man.  I used to fight marines and other pirates.  I was quite good at it.  And don't think for a moment that all my years as a CEO have weakened me.  I will take you in using force, if necessary," Mr. Everret said.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 1, 2009)

Bolt sits as he watches the fight in a sort of half-eyes closed gaze.  It was getting serious.  The rest of the crew were on their feet, trying to support Belle as best they could.  But they soon went silent when the man dashed forward, plunging both his knives into Belle.  Bolt's eyes widened and he was breathless.  The entire crew stared up shock.
"ANGEL'S RAGE"
Her fist makes contact with her taget, and two are engulfed by smoke.
"Shit!"
"My god!"
"Belle..."

When the smoke cleared, the platform showed the damage.  It was broken, cracked and tilted.  Belle's body, slowly slipping down.  The Little Tree Pirates had another scare when her opponent got up again, but were relieved for a moment when he fell unconscious.  But this moment of relief was short-lived when they all noticed that Belle was about to slip off the edge and freefall.

The Little Tree Pirates were about to dash forward to grab her, but they saw a dark flash in front of them.  Bolt had already jumped up and was jumping through the crowd to get Belle before she hit the floor.  Pushing and shoving people away, Bolt went as fast as he could til he reached the clearing underneath the platform.  He leaped forward and slid to grab Belle just before she hit the ground.  The force of impact was quite strong and Bolt felt he may have even broken a rib.  He lifted Belle's head up to see what had happened.  Her eyes were closed and her breathing was weak.  Cuts everywhere and blood oozing out of her body is she grew colder and colder.  
"Belle, can you hear me?"
He stared intensly at her, but there was no response.
"Come on, I know you can hear me."
He even forces a smile.  Still no answer.
At that moment, the robotic velociraptors came to collect Belle and take her in for aid.  Bolt watched as they ran off, but ran after them to the hospital.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2009)

Hawkins is stunned momentarily by Prince's illusion attack. The images bombard his mind and he reflexively loosens his grip on the rookie Marine. "Do you really think that me dieing over and over compares to the pain that I've endured at the hands of you government bastards!?!?!" Hawkins yells as he banishes the images out of his mind with pure willpower. A piece hits Hawkins in the head but his iron tough scales deflect the makeshift projectile and he barely even feels it beneath his scaly armor. 

Hawkins slithers towards Prince with a maniacal grin, "I'd gladly die over and over again to bring back what you've all taken away from me!"  Hawkins tunnels underground and then the ground under Prince's feet shakes. Suddenly Hawkins springs upwards like a torpedo and sends Prince hurling into the sky. As Prince flies upwards Hawkins opens his gigantic maw to five times its natural size and he places himself directly under where Prince will fall....right into Hawkin's poison filled belly.

*..........................................*

Meanwhile Annie yells in frustration as the entire building starts to crumble. "Oh to hell with this!!" she yells and she picks up the old blind lady in her arms and leaps out the front door just as the roof of the front hallway caves in most likely from Dante's and Von Croix's battle going on upstairs.

Annie takes the brunt of the fall and acts as a cushion for her, muttering curses under her breath the entire time. The old lady gets to her feet, with nary a bruise or scratch but Annie however, looks and feels far worse. Annie stands up and points the woman towards a safe street. "And just keep going!" she tells the woman.  

"You're a nice girl, we should have some tea when they rebuild my house," the old lady responds. Annie chuckles and limps/runs off around the building, "Sure thing."  Annie double backs to the alley where she had encountered Anglora and Dante and she looks up at the upper floors. She quickly hones in on Dante's presence and aims her left revolver upwards and fires a hook that attaches to the edge of the smashed window, *"Grapple Hook!" * Annie presses the trigger again and she's pulled upwards with sudden speed. As she reaches Dante's floor she catches him preparing another attack.

Annie aims with her other revolver and fires at Dante six straight shots. Then she runs in behind the hail of bullets and launches a drop kick at his face. Something that she might later regret doing against someone who's been to Karate Island.

*.......................................*

Elswhere, Jack listens to Mr. Everret's talk, "I know exactly what you're capable of," suddenly Jack reveals his thick leather gun belt that holsters his two oversized crimson steel revolvers and he walks face to face with Everret, "Enough to make me use these.....but don't think that you can make me do anything against my will."

Then Jack looks over at where Annie is fighting and sighs. "But if we both go all out it'll wreck this entire island and I won't risk my daughters life so wantonly," Jack closes back his gray trenchcoat and nods his head, "I'll head back to the base if you make me two assurances.....One leave my daughter and her nakama alone and that includes the super solider....and two keep that Doctor on a tight leash. He's getting out of control."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 1, 2009)

With the Unnamed Crew-

They make their way over to the medical tent to check up on Annie, "It's been a while since her battle ended, I hope she's not hurt too bad," Jessie says concerned, "I wonder if she'll be as suprised as I was when I found out she actually won," Shin muses.

The crew reach the medical tent and are informed that Annie has left a wihle ago, "Where could she-" Suddenly they all freeze. They feel a familiar presence and it creeps up their backs, "Could it be..." Tatsu turns to the others, "They're back, and I'm sure Annie's there."

Tatsu and Shin look at each other and nod. Tatsu transforms and Shin leaps on his back, "Hey, what about me!" The shipwright asks, wanting to help her crew mate as well, "We don't have much time, we've got to help her quick I can go fastest this way. Try to get the others and meet us there if you can." Tatsu says before flying off.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 2, 2009)

With Zetta-

Zetta held out his hand, "Let's stop fighting for a minute.  I have to announce the winners, and the next three matches."

Zetta's face appeared on the big-screen again, "Alright maggots, listen up!  The winner of "V"......oops I mean well whatever fake alias he's using....and Belle is................*that V guy.*  This was an incredibly good match.  Now for the next match between Jake and Kent.  The winner is obviously *Kent.*  What the hell is Jake even doing here?  Cannon fodder or what?  Seriously?  He's supposed to be a big-time Rookie?  Oh my Oda that shit's hilarious!  Now for three more matches:

*Clemens vs. James Tew on Platform 4.*

*Sakura vs. Eve Fazo on Platform 5.*

*Jorma vs. Fluck on Platform 1.*

Who the hell comes up with these names?  Anyway, I'll describe the various Platforms.  4 allows for outside interference without entering the arena.  5 is the whole magnet thing again.  1 is the falling platform.  Yeah, good luck with that.  So get on the various cyborg dinosaurs and have fun."

-With the Nonki and Hunter

The crew stared at Hunter, "So who are you exactly?"

Hunter drew his 'Bascione' sword and everyone stared at it and the swords on his back.

"Aww fuck."

Hunter stared was staring at the whole crew when Eric yelled, "This guy has a strong killing intent.  I don't wanna say it, but this battle might take all of us."

-Mr. Collaart

"So should I head to the fight or......to where my kid is?"

A group of Pirates on Mr. Collaart's right looked at him, "Are you talking to us?"

Mr. Collaart laughed, "No, no.  Talking to myself.  Enjoy the matches Rookies.  I'm gonna go get into a scuffle."

Mr. Collaart began to walk towards the area where everyone was fighting.  All around him buildings were beginning to crack and random citizens were falling over unconscious, "This is gonna be fun, ain't it?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 2, 2009)

Sakura put back his yoyos in his pockets and clenched his fist

"Sorry old man Zetta...I cannot be off anymore help then that."

He turns around and dashes off towards platform 5, there some assistants put on his magnet

"Great...I hope it doesn't repel me since I'm always POSITIVE!!!"


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 2, 2009)

-With Bolt-

He bursts into the hospital and runs up to the cyborg Parasaurolophus receptionist.  He slams his hand on teh desk and looks into its eyes.  
"Where are they keeping Belle Canto!?"
Its eyes go red and the body stiffens up.
"Searching..... Searching...." it says in a monotone voice.
Bolt looks down at his imaginary watch and taps his foot.
*bing*"Ms. Canto is being treated in the ICU on the 3rd floor."
Bolt dashes off before the receptionist starts talking again.
"You are not allowed to leave.  Sir.  Sir.  He has left."

-On the 3rd Floor-

Bolt gets up and starts to look for Belle before a cyborg Tyrannosaurus confronts him.  He wears a stethoscope and a white lab coat.
"Sir.  You are not allowed here."
"I'm looking for a friend.  Her name is Belle Canto."
A clipboard comes out of the cyborgs abdomen and he picks it up with his tiny claws and begins reading it.  
"Ms. Canto came to the ICU with a bruised larynx, a fractured ulna, 5 broken ribs, two puncture wounds to the gut and numerous other cuts and bruises all over her body."
"I need to see her."
Bolt makes a motion to the door, but the doctor gets in the way.
"I am not authorized to give you permission to enter at this moment.  Maybe in a while when her vitals improve you ca-
"Come on, I need you to understand."
"I apologize, but I was not programmed with feelings, so I cannot-"
Bolt pushes him over and walks in.  The cyborg struggles to stand up, but its small hands makes it impossible.
"Woe is me."

Bolt runs in and sees Belle laying down in one of the beds.  She's in a hospital gown, but her arms and legs are exposed.  She has been wrapped tightly in bandages all over her body.  She had an IV drip coming out from her arm and a monitor for her heartbeat next to her.  Her eyes were closed and her breathing seemed heavy.
"Belle...."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 2, 2009)

*"I'm really going to have to do something about dodging bullets..."* Dante growled. He had only enough time turn his body sideways, dodging half the bullets. He stopped the bullet aimed for his head with the impact dial, but the other two pierced through his body. One through his left arm, rendering it useless and the other through his left leg.

Annie however had given him a gift. She had closed the distance between them and from there on it was nothing but instinct. His right arm came hammering down upon her, as he had practised so many times on several concrete blocks. In times past, he would have held back, but with the amulet smashed, he had reverted back to his merciless state. The arm came down towards Annie at full force.

Once she was on the ground. He would make her pay. He could almost hear her bones snap


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2009)

Jorma rode his robotic dinosaur and calmly stepped onto the platform. He had never heard of this Fluck guy, but he was confident he could win. He drew his Kabuto, running through a general inspection before loading a flare pellet. He was going to have to end this fast, or else the falling platform would get to him. Whether he won or lost, this was going to be a quick match.

Elswhere, Prince fell into the gaping maw of Hawkins, who greedily swallowed him and smiled to himself. That particular problem was over. He tunred back to the fight, and was suddenly struck from behind with a sword.

There stood Prince. He had managed to use his sword to grip the wall and swing himself up while at the same time creating a mirage to trick Hawkins into thinking he had died. Unfortunately, the sword bounched harmlessly off of Hawkin's scales. "Don't fuck with me Makaosu." It was all bravado. Prince was outmatched and he knew it. It was only a matter of time before the agent trapped and killed him. "Mirage Battalion!" Over 20 Princes appeared, and Hawkins couldn't watch them all at once. Prince stood, waiting. Hiding. Praying.

Elsewhere, Nereus smiled and listened to the den den mushi he had slipped into the tavern earlier. Luckily it hadn't been destroyed during the fighting. He hastily scrawled a short note onto a small piece of paper. He folded it up, still smiling, and sped towards Annie. She would sense him with her mantra, but at this point he didn't care. That would only add to his goal, if she got a small taste of his power. When he found her, carefully staying outside of her range, he glanced at the note. It read:

Annie:

Your father has made an alliance with the Makaosu. He intends to work with them. There is evidence linking his to the death of your brother. But beware. Someone on your crew has also changed sides. Even now they are feeding Darver vital information. Trust no one.

-Your Guardian Angel

Nereus smiled, sped forward, and quickly slipped the note into Annie's pocket. Then he was gone, leaving Annie to finish her fight and read the note.

Revenge was sweet.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 2, 2009)

Dante mercilessly brought his fist down upon Annie, smashing her down into the ground. He then pursued her, preparing to deliver even more devastating blows. Though, as he approached Annie, a shower of sparks rained down on Dante, not causing any damage but temporarily stunning him. The person in the cloak quickly went and picked up Annie carrying her out of Dante's range.She placed Annie down on the ground and turned around to face Dante, pulling the hood off of her head. She wore a fierce look on her face.

*"Don't lay another finger on this girl."* Anglora said fiercely. *"I'm your opponent now hun."*

Anglora turned around to see a bewildered Annie starring up at her. Anglora smiled acutely and tossed her hair. Annie was probably wondering why the hell Anglora was helping her. Anglora had her own very special reason. *"I know I said the next time we meet will be the end of both you and your crew, but I remember you saying something to me back at Wyaton. I must speak with you immediately."* Anglora quickly stated, preparing to meet Dante in combat.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2009)

Rek's mother looked over to her son. "Rek dear, stay back, mother's going to kill people know." She says happily.

From under her skirt Rek's mother takes out a pair of red gloves and puts them on her hands.

"Annie dear, watch out!" She yells to the gunslinger. She then aims the gun at the general area of combat. Rek's mother didn't care who was the enemy, as she only knew Annie among them. The other sniper known as Croix seemed to not be a threat, so he would just have to dodge the attack quickly.

"Atlas Fling."

Rek's mom grips the ground in front of her and lifts it up, carrying all the combatants underneath. She was know holding up a large chunk of the street, with a majority of the fighters still on top of it.

"Rek dear, where would you like mother to throw the people?" She asked.

"Anywhere would do mother." Rek replied while biting down on an egg roll.

"I'll throw it to the sea then." Rek's mother puts her right foot forward and then flings the chunk of road towards the docks. It did not crash to the sea, but it did fall on a ship.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 2, 2009)

Anglora leaped of the great chunk of earth as it was thrown with great agility. She landed a few feet from Rek's mother who had herculean type strength. Anglora starred at her for a moment and knew exactly who she was because of her years in the marines.

*"Lady Du Mortis? What is a tenryuubito doing here of all places?"* Anglora asked in a rather confused manner. From all of her time in the marines, Anglora knew to never raise her hand against a Tenryuubito, to not even look at them the wrong way. But this was a completely different Anglora. She raised her hand up towards Lady Du Mortis in an offensive manner.

Anglora wasn't sure whether or not Lady Du Mortis was an enemy or ally here so she assumed the latter.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2009)

Almost instantly as Annie closes the gulf with Dante and lauches a drop kick she realizes what a mistake she's made. She tries to swerve away at the last second but her heavily injured body is too slow to react. Dante sidesteps around Annie's kick and counter attacks in a blur of motion. *BABLAM!* He smashes his arm into her right side with such force it blasts Annie to the ground. 

The gunslinger can't even vocalize her pain because all the pain seem to vibrate up her spine and shoot into her skull. Stars explode into her vision as she lays on the ground. Annie tries to breath but she feels as if she's being stabbed in the side where Dante blasted her every time she taks a breath. She scrambles to aim her revolver back at Dante and return fire but she realizes that she won't be fast enough. _Stupid Annie!_ she yells at herself as she can sense Dante coming in for the finish. 

Suddenly a shower of sparks rains over Dante. Annie already knows who it is as two arms grab her and lift her up. "Electro b...." Annie immediately shuts her mouth as its not nice to insult someone who just saved your life, even the person really is a bitch. Annie looks up at Anglora's face with a confused look. 

*"I know I said the next time we meet will be the end of both you and your crew, but I remember you saying something to me back at Wyaton. I must speak with you immediately."*

Annie nods slowly, "Uh huh....I'll just wait right here for you then," and she lays her head back on a piece of rubble. She pops three blue tablets from her medical bottle and loads some ammo into her revolver but then Annie's awareness tells her that her crew is getting close and Annie sighs, not wanting them to get hurt. She can also feel that Darver is gone and her father is speaking with someone else......oh great its that Everret asshole she thinks.

*.................................*

Close by, Clemens just awakens as Zetta announces the next set of matches....
*
"Clemens vs. James Tew on Platform 4!"* Clemens wipes the blood from her nose and gets to her feet, "Where's Darver?" she asks. Hawthorne stands over her and helps her up, "He's gone I believe.....thankfully," he responds. 

Clemens nods as she rearranges her tussled flaming red hair, "A pity." She makes a tiny mirror in the air and looks at her face and frowns as she notices  a tiny scratch on her chin but thankfully no major bruises. "Fine then let's help round up Zetta, and his cohorts," she commands, "They'll still net us a commendation."

Suddenly Garrick appears and smacks Clemens in the face. "THAT'S FOR GETTING IN MY WAY VERSUS DARVER RIGHT WHEN I WAS ABOUT TO BEAT HIM!!" he bellows at her. Clemens clutches the right side of her face and momentarily glares at Garrick, staring daggers at him. This is the first time he has ever laid a hand on her, well at least in this way she thinks. 

Hawthorne protests in shock, "Captain that was totally uncalled for...." 

"SHUT UP ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!"  Garrick yells at him and he casually pushes him into a wall. Clemens looks at her face in the floating mirror and sees a red imprint where he hit her, "I was just trying to protect you," she tells him, more like saving his ass but she leaves this unsaid. 

"SINCE WHEN DOES THE HERO OF THE MARINES, THE PROTEGE OF ADMIRAL OF AKAINU, AND THE CHAMPION OF JUSTICE NEED PROTECTION!?!?!" he howls in rage at her. "I WANT YOU TO FIGHT IN THAT STUPID MATCH OF YOURS I'LL HANDLE THE REST HERE. THAT'S YOUR PUNISHMENT!!"  

Clemens looks at Garrick and contemplates taking his head off with one of her mirrors but instead she nods. "Yes sir," she says with venom and she walks into a mirror. Several seconds later a mirror appears on platform 4 and Clemens steps through. 

"Let's get this over with," she says in a huff, eager to return back.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 2, 2009)

"What the Oda?!" Dante said at the shower of sparks, then spins to see Rek and some woman.

He was about to make a 'yo momma joke' when the Earth started to move under him. He kept his balance as he was launched into the air with the street. *"Damn Nobles...."* he said. Though he technically was one, he certainly wasn't recognised and never would be so could not do much. As much as it pissed him off to do so, he would have to tell Vergil to fix this problem.

*"Rekkie poo. Fuck you!"* Dante shouted as him as the street and him vanished into the distance. 

Dante ran to the top of the street, as if he were responsible for flying the thing as it crashed into a ship, Dante jumping off at the last second. A bunch of pirates looked at him as he gripped the sail, leaping off it and in the middle of them. 

*"I'm pretty pissed. Let's do this."* he said and went about butchering the entire crew


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2009)

Rek walks towards Annie, still eating egg rolls. "Shouldn't you be in an infirmary? Your match did end recently." He then offers his hand to her. "We can ge a better view of the fight from the family carriage. You can also get patched up there, The driver happens to be a surgeon once."

Inside the carriage Jun tries to ignore Rek and Annie. 

Uno notices, and smiles underneath his illusory mask. 

"You like him."

"I do not, Guailo!" Jun replies defensively.

"Sure you do, Gaijin." Uno says.


From afar, Gil G. Mesh watches the battle happening from his bananawi floating in the sky. 

"AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!" He yelled, pointing at Drake

"I KNOW THAT MAN! THE SPEAR OF DUCKS, DUCKDOR!"

Gil turns to his battalion of Attack Rabbits.

"The Bazookas, now!" 2 of the attack rabbitspicks up a pair of bazookas. Gil gets one of them, and enters the other bazooka up to his waist.

"FIRE!"

The attack rabbit fires Gil from the bazooka, aimed at the battlefield. The insane clown fires his bazooka repeatedly at Drake until he crashes into a building.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2009)

Annie lays back at the edge of the crater left by Lady Du Mortis' last Hulk like fling, Anglora is is also next to her, as she made it off the flying rubble just in time. 

"Thanks for warning me Miss Du Mortis. I only just missed dying by a fraction of a second...." she tells her. Annie sighs as she looks at the injured state of her body compared to the other high level people that are here. _I'm still nowhere near where I should be..._she thinks to herself_.....still so far to go. I couldn't put away that stupid Monkey quickly enough and now this._

Her mind dwells on that powerful presence that she felt move past her in a blur. Her unrefined mantra only barely registered the man as he passed her. At first she thought it was her father but then she realized that he was someone else. Annie reaches into her jacket pocket and reads the note....

_Annie:

Your father has made an alliance with the Makaosu. He intends to work with them. There is evidence linking his to the death of your brother. But beware. Someone on your crew has also changed sides. Even now they are feeding Darver vital information. Trust no one.

-Your Guardian Angel _

Annie crumples the note with mixed feelings and wonders who could've written it. There's no way she would believe that one of her own nakama could betray her in such a way but she definitely wouldn't put it past her deadbeat father to work with the Makaosu. _HOW COULD HE WORK WITH THEM!?!?_ she hollers in her mind. Annie feels her blood boil. 

The Gunslinger makes a move to rip up the note but she stares at it for several seconds and instead tucks the note back into her pocket. Several thoughts go in her head and none of them are pleasant. 

When Rek approaches Annie she shakes her head and feels intensely angry at being asked if she needs help. "DO I LOOK I NEED YOUR HELP?!" she shouts at him. Suddenly a bone pops in Annie's rib cage, "NEVER MIND DON'T ANSWER THAT!!" she adds and then she calms herself slightly, "I'm okay!" 

Annie uses her long triple barreled rifle as leverage to stand up, wincing the entire time and then she uses the rifle as a crutch. "See I'm fine!" Annie exclaims. Then she limps towards Rek's mother. "Could you please drop a building over my father's head?" and she means it sincerely.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 2, 2009)

With Shin and Tatsu

The Dragon Zoan had flown towards the chaos, the swordsman of the crew on his back. "I have a bad feeling about this."Though his instinct was telling him something real bad was going he couldn't make sense out of any of it, usually he could get a vague idea of the nature of the danger. Like an immediate threat from a certain direction, someone intending to harm him, someone powerful in the vicinity, things of that nature but unknown to Shin it seemed that the great amount of titans of the Grand Line was overloading his instinct, attempting to home in on the threat only gave him a headache.

Though there was much more going on the two headed for a specific area of the warzone, where Annie happened to be.The two landed and while Tatsu was looking around to locate the immediate threats Shin pointed his sword at Rek."Why the hell do we keep running into you, I take it you had something to do with his?"


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 2, 2009)

Mr . Everret smiled.  "Very well, Jack.  You'll have what you want," he said to the gunman.  "BUT: I don't want any more 'failures' from you.  I found out what happened in the North Blue, and I'll let it go this time.  I won't send you after your family again, but you will not directly disobey orders." Mr. Everret paused.  "I'll be leaving now." As Mr. Everret walked past Jack, he slipped a metal device into his trenchcoat.    

Mr. Everret headed back to his boat.  He hoped Jack wouldn't find the listening device inside his trenchcoat, but knowing the angry bastard, he probably would.  He headed onto his motorboat, his black and gray hair blowing in the wind.  Jack and his family had become gigantic problems.  He sighed, remembering when Jack had first joined the company.  He had shown so much promise... Mr. Everret gunned his boat's engine, leaving as quickly as he had come.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2009)

When Rek approaches Annie she shakes her head and feels intensely angry at being asked if she needs help. "DO I LOOK I NEED YOUR HELP?!" she shouts at him. Suddenly a bone pops in Annie's rib cage, "NEVER MIND DON'T ANSWER THAT!!" she adds and then she calms herself slightly, "I'm okay!" 

"Someone's a little angry." Rek jokes.

Annie uses her long triple barreled rifle as leverage to stand up, wincing the entire time and then she uses the rifle as a crutch. "See I'm fine!" Annie exclaims. Then she limps towards Rek's mother. "Could you please drop a building over my father's head?" and she means it sincerely.

"That Jack is a little bit to fast to get hit, but if you wish." Rek's Mom punches through a building and lifts it up with one hand.

"The girl must still be angry at what happened to her childhood. Poor child, if my Rek where in that situation..." She thought. She aims for Jack, and flings the house at him.

Rek shrugs to Shin's words. "I've no idea. Perhaps it's because I'm just that likable, right Jun?" He called to her. An irate Jun throws Uno at him.

"You were making fun of her again, weren't you?" He asked the masked man.

'Worth it." He replies.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 2, 2009)

-With De and Melissa-

Melissa and De sat beside each other in the kitchen of their ship/ De was puffing on another cigar. Melissa was just trying to stay upright.

I just heard this Zetta guy. Tew's match is up. I doubt the tournament matters too much anymore though. Some serious shit just went down at the bar. I could hear it.

"Anything we should have been a part of?" Melissa asked.

No, I don't think so. We may be stuck in the middle of something soon though. I doubt the tournament is going to matter much either soon.

-With Tew-

Clemens. Clemens Clemens Clemens. Who the hell is Clemens? I need to read the paper more. He grabbed his sword and turned on the flame, just to make sure it still worked, Good. No mistakes, as usual.

He made his way to Platform 4, where he saw Clemens waiting for him.

She looks like she's almost been killed. What's been going on?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2009)

Jack watches as Mr. Everret leaves. He knows about the tracker that's currently in his coat pocket but it makes no difference if he tosses it away or not. If he's learned anything from his time with them its that if the Company wants to find you...they will. His wife learned that the hard way. 

The elder gunslinger rubs his forehead as if he has a headache, "I need some coffee and some aspirin," he mutters to himself. Then suddenly a huge shadow looms over his body. Jack turns around just as a house smashes over his head.   

Annie give Rek's mother a thumbs up sign, "He probably just dodged it, but its the thought that counts," she tells the woman. Next time it'll be me blasting him to hell she thinks privately, father or no father.  

Meanwhile Jessie looks on in awe as the woman casually tossed away a house. Jessie doubts that she herself could lift up even a one room cottage let alone a multi story home.  She runs  towards the Noble lady and shakes her hand, clearly ignorant of proper protocol when dealing with nobles. "Wow what kind of training do you do?" she asks her. 

Annie limps towards Shin and Rek and rolls her eyes. "Will you two idiots stop it!" 

Annie flashes Shin the Tanto blade that he had given her, "Thanks for the gift. I probably wouldn't have won without it..." then suddenly she throws it at Shin's feet, "And that's why I'm giving it back to you." The thought that a Gunslinger needed a Tanto blade just to eke out a win makes her only feel more annoyed. 

_Back in the arena..._
Clemens looks at this James Tew and rolls her eyes. She had heard of this former Marine who had left to become a Pirate, a total disgrace of a man who she would just as soon dismember with her mirrors. 

"She looks like she's almost been killed. What's been going on?"

Clemens ears perk up as she hears this, "Excuse me?! I look like I've almost been what?!?" She puts her hands on her hips and stares daggers at the Pirate, "On my worst day I'm still beyond any woman you've ever had you cur!" 

But Clemens sighs and gets herself under control. I just want to get this over with and get back to Garrick, that bastard! Clemens looks Tew up and down. 

"I'm going to use one of my most powerful techniques to end this fight right now!" Clemens announces boldly. "I'll sleep with you right after this if you forfeit the match." 

This is a lie of course but a win is still a win as far she is concerned.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2009)

Annie give Rek's mother a thumbs up sign, "He probably just dodged it, but its the thought that counts," she tells the woman. Next time it'll be me blasting him to hell she thinks privately, father or no father.  

Meanwhile Jessie looks on in awe as the woman casually tossed away a house. Jessie doubts that she herself could lift up even a one room cottage let alone a multi story home.  She runs  towards the Noble lady and shakes her hand, clearly ignorant of proper protocol when dealing with nobles. "Wow what kind of training do you do?" she asks her. 

"Oh, what a cute child! If you wear your platinum jewelry everyday while chasing after men who can move at the speed of light you learn a few things." Rek's mom tells her.

Annie limps towards Shin and Rek and rolls her eyes. "Will you two idiots stop it!" 

"He started it." Rek says while he and Uno got up.

"I forgot to introduce you guys to an old friend of mine. Meet Uno, former..."

"No."

"Fine. Revolutionary in charge of Nihon Hagyaku."

Annie flashes Shin the Tanto blade that he had given her, "Thanks for the gift. I probably wouldn't have won without it..." then suddenly she throws it at Shin's feet, "And that's why I'm giving it back to you." The thought that a Gunslinger needed a Tanto blade just to eke out a win makes her only feel more annoyed. 

"Oooh, someone's having a little romance problem." Rek jeers.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 2, 2009)

Eve heard her name and left the crew, not saying a word to them. "Hey eve!" Jason called out but she had already made it to the raptor. "Crap." Jason let's out a sigh. The raptor rushes Eve to the platform where she places the magnet around her neck and completely ignores the world around her, she doesn't speak and she doesn't even acknowledge that she even has an opponent. "I just want to get this over with fast." Eve speaks to herself, gripping her spear and spinning it around. "I wont let anyone hurt my Nakama." A dark emotion is reflected in Eve's eyes.

At the Inana island docks, or whatever the hell the place is called-

"CAPTAIN RODGERS IS PRESENT!" The man shouts jumping onto the docks. "I AM THE GREATEST PIRATE IN THE LAND! SO DON'T TRY ANYTHING!" He takes a proud stance but everyone ignores him. He then collapses in a corner depressed...


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 3, 2009)

-At the Hospital-

Bolt's body goes limp and he collapses onto a chair next to Belle.  He bends over forward and grabs the back of his head and pulling off his beanie.  He was constantly looking back at her to see if she regained consciousness and shut his eyes tightly.  
"God dammit...."

-6 Years Ago-

On a small fishermen island, a 13 year old girl is being followed by a couple of young adults.  They heckled at her, trying to get her to talk to them, but she ignored them and continued walking, grasping a book tightly as she did so.  She had red hair that reached her shoulders and was wearing a blue summer dress.  
"Come on, lil' lady. I just want to have some fun."
"We won't hurt you.   We just want to have a 'good' time."
They began laughing and got closer.
"Talk to us, babe.  You're really cute."
She turns around, slightly frustrated.  "Go away."
The man stops in his tracks and watches as she walks off.  His friend begins laughing at him.
"HA!  You're gonna let her get away with that?"
".....not a chance."
He duo run up behind the girl and surround her.  One in front, and one behind.  
"Now, I think you owe me an apology, young lady."
"Yeah, that was a rude thing to say to your elders."
"Get away from me, perverts."
She tries to sidestep around him, but she is cut off again.
"Mmmm, a feisty one.  I like that."
The one behind her begins to try and lift up her skirt, but she turns around and slaps his hand away, only for the other man to do the same.
"STOP IT!"
"No way!"

In the distance, a voice speaks out.  
"Let go of her."
The men and girl look over to see a 13 year old boy standing before them.  He had on a beanie, a couple wrist bands and ankle bands, and was wearing a red tshirt with jeans.  
The men turn their backs towards him.  "Buzz off, kid."
"Chris!  Get help."
"Sorry, but its too late for-"
BAM
A knee to the side of his face sends the man flying back.  The man's friend turns to the kid and pulls out a cutlass.
"Bastard!"  
He thrusts forward, but Chris ducks and does a sweeping kick, causing the man to trip over.  The kid gets up, and stands in front of Belle in a defensive stance.
"Stay away from her, or you'll have to answer to me."
The first man stands up, rubbing the blood coming from his lips.
"Who the hell do you think you are, kid!"
"None of your beeswax!"
The man's friend gets up and stands next to his friend.
"Wait a sec, the girl said he's Chris, right?"
"Yeah.  So?"
"Do you realize what island we're on?  This is where William Fly lived before he got killed."
"Wait, so this kid is-"
"Yeah!  He's Chris Fly!"
"How many times have I told you, Belle.  Its Bolt!  Bolt Fly!"
"So that makes you Belle Canto, daughter of Duro Canto, eh?"
The two of them draw out their cutlasses.
"I'll become famous for killing the offspring of _those_ two."

The two men start approaching the kids.  Bolt stands in front of Belle, and takes a slight step back.
"Chris, lets run."
"No.  I've been meaning to try something out."
He reaches towards the back of his belt and takes out a pair sai.
"But those are-"
"Yep.  My dad's.  Now, watch this."
The two men leap forward and are about to swing.
"Sakura...."
Bolt then appears behind the two men.
"STORM!"
For a moment, it seems as if nothing had happened.  But suddenly, cuts in the shape of an X appear on the chests of the men.  Bloody scraps of their clothes gently drift down, almost like cherry blossoms.

-Moments Later-

Bolt walks forward, hands behind his head and looks up to the sky.  Belle smiles as she cheerfully walks beside him.  
"Do you think they'll go to jail?"
"The authorities should be able to handle jerks like them."
"....K."
The two continue walking in silence, before its broken again by Belle.
"I haven't thanked you yet."
"Don't mention it."
"Daddy was right about you."
He looks at her with a raised eyebrow.  "Eh?"
"Daddy always said that I could always trust your your daddy, and how much you were becoming like him.  He'd always say that you were great people..."
"Oh....."
It was silent again.  The two remembering what they've lost, until Bolt jumps forward in front of Belle.
"Well, its settled then!"
"What are you talking about?"
He puts one hand on his hip and points his other thumb at himself. "I'll make sure that you're safe.  Always!"
"Really?"
"Of course!  I am a great man after all."
Belle raises her hand with her pinky extended.  
"You promise?"
He raises an eyebrow, but then smiles and raises his hand towards hers.  
"I promise."  
Their pinkys intertwine and they shake.  Belle smiles an laughs.

-Present Day, The Hospital-

Bolt looks up again at Belle's bed.  Only her breathing and the beeping of the heart monitor could be heard.
"I'm....sorry..."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 3, 2009)

Sakura grinned

"The grunty old hag, huh? Fine then...Let's start this!" 

Sakura runs flings the yoyos up and down

"Needle star!!" Several needles are released head on toward the lady, she blocks them while it looks like she didn't move at all.
Sakura quickly jumped up and released a swarm of needles downward

"Needle comet!!" the needles shoot down, only to be blocked but behind the needles a downfalling yoyo reached the lady

*"Falling stars!!"* Sakura rapidly switched between left and right jamming down below, only to let the yoyos be blocked.

He landed and quickly dashed forward

*"Speed star!!"* He threw the yoyos forward only as decoy and slided below her spear and gave a quick kick between the legs, he stood up to look at the effect.

"...You're not...Affected by that?" He said while standing confused and unguard before Eve


------------------At the tv screens-----------------

From the audience Dash held his hair in distress while looking at Sakura's match

"Fool!! Don't use such things at ladies!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

DOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!! A massive killing aura erupts from Eve, the fires of hell burn behind her and incinerate all hope of mercy. The veins in her head are throbbing about ready to burst. "Who..." her right hand tightens on her spear, the veins popping out of her arm. "DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!!!!" WHAM! she smacks him across the face with the blunt end of her spear and knocks the boy backward. "Urgh." Sakura shakes his head and stands up.

"TRIAL OF FRIENDSHIP!" Eve exlaims, the tip of the spear flying out towards Sakura. "WHAT THE HELL!?" He jumps out of the way, Eve pulls back, a chain brings the tip towards Sakura again, he ducks and spins to avoid the attack. "Don't think it's over yet!" Eve's spear is currently split in three, On tube is on her waist the other two acting as a metal whip... with a big pointy thing on the end... which makes it a much more effective whip in the long run. "Only Jason's allowed near there." Eve comments, fire still burning.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 3, 2009)

-At the Hospital-

Bolt sits by Belle's bed, staring out the window.  Waiting.  But soon, a cyborg triceratops comes and picks up Belle's chart and reads it.  It then grabs her bed, and begins rolling it out of the ICU.  Bolt gets up and grabs the cyborg dinosaur by its back.

"Just what the hell do you think you're doing?"
"Sir, visitors aren't allowed in the IC-"
"I got special permission."
He looks down at the floor behind him at the cyborg TRex still struggling to get up.  The triceratops looks back up at Bolt.  
"Ms. Canto's vitals have improved.  We are moving her to a regular room for rest.  She should wake up sometime today if you are lucky."
"You serious?  This isn't a joke?"
"I was not programmed with humor."
Bolt lets out a sigh of relief and looks at Belle again.  _"Thank God..."_

-In Belle's New Room-

The triceratops stands in the doorway.
"You can stay if you like.  But she may not wake up any time soon."
"I'll be fine."
"Suit yourself."
It turns around and walks off.  Bolt sits down and lets out a big sigh again and sits back up to look over at Belle.
"At least the worst has passed."
Her face grimaces and she lips begin moving slightly.  "....Chris...."
Bolt quickly gets up and kneels down beside her bed.
"You awake?"
Her eyes open slightly.  Her vision is blurred, but she notices Bolt beside her.  
"...how did I do?..."
He smiles and chuckles for a moment.  "You lost, of course."
She smiles and takes in a difficult breath.  "...dammit..."
Her hand begins to search for something.
"Wasn't exactly much of a surprise."
Her hand finds his and she weakly grabs on.
"Thank you."
Bolt stops for a moment.  "But...I didn't do anything."
She takes in another breath.  "I was falling.  I thought I was going to die.  But you....you caught me.  You saved me.  Again."
"Hey, I'm pretty sure I owed you one anyway.  That makes us even now, alright."
She smiles. "I'm going to sleep now.  Ok?"
Bolt stands up and lets go of her hand and begins to walk towards the door.  "That's right.  You need your rest anyway.  I'll go out and tell the others that-"
"Don't go... Stay.  Please.  Its comforting knowing you'll be here..."
Bolt stops by the door and turns around.  "Well, I can't say 'No' to that now, can I?"  But she had already fallen unconscious again.  
He walks back towards the side of her bed and pulls the chair in closer and sits back down.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 3, 2009)

Sakura crosses his arms and pushes his yoyos forward

*"Cross star!!"* and the yoyos spining around each other toward Eve.

"...This is it." Eve gives a gentle spin with her spear, making the tip snap the two wires instantly and the yoyos drop like rocks on the ground

"..."
Sakura sweatdrops

"Ok...Plan B!"

Eve looks awaiting what the kid has planned to do now his weapon was rendered useless.

"Run for it!" he yells while running away as hard as he can

"As expected..." 

Suddenly Sakura gets strangled by a pull on his neck and he flies to the center of the stage just like Eve.

"Ugh...Shit!"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

With Rex-

"DOREREREREME! Did you hear that cap!" Rex turned around. He was alone now, Bolt was gone, James and Jason had vanishes and Eve was fighting. ".... Where the hell did they go?" Rex blinked, he was now the only one watching the fight with Eve..

With Jason-

His right fist was clenched tightly, so tightly he had begun to bleed. He made his way past building after building ignoring all things around him. "OI!" A voice calls out to him. "WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING!?" Jason turns around to see James standing behind him. "I'm going to find the pirates who hurt Bolt, then i'm going to find the man who hurt Belle." He comments. 

"This is a tour-" James is cut off. "YOU AND I BOTH KNOW THEY TOOK IT TOO FAR!" Jason exclaims. "I KNOW!" WHAM! James punches Jason. "SO THAT'S WHAT I'M COMING WITH YOU!" He shouts standing over Jason. "WHY DIDN'T YOU YOU JUST SAY SO! WHY THE HELL DID YOU PUNCH ME!" Jason screams at him. "CAUSE YOU CUT ME OFF!"

With Eve-

She was being pulled in towards the annoying bastard who keeps pissing her off. "Just perfect." She thinks, Eve slowly begins to put her spear together and begins spin her spear. It slowly gets faster and faster as she is pulled in towards the other fighter. "TRY THIS!" She launches her attack just before the two slam into each other.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 3, 2009)

Sakura spits out blood as he gets impaled by Eve's spear
He grabs her hand trying to pull the spear out but her grip is too firm and his grip is slipping away.

He reaches for his pocket

"This is the only thing I can do..."

He throws a object out of his hand and at the same moment the magnets repel each other and Sakura is freed from the spear while blood sprays out at the moment the tip leaves the wound.

"I choose...Y-You...Killer..." the objects transforms into Zorokiller and he stands ready holding his two katana

"Damn cheaters!" Eve shouts

"This is rare Onigirimon...It's just another weapon" He says with a pokerface

"Use your Katsuoboshi Giri!!"

Zorokiller used Katsuoboshi Giri.
...he used a cross-slash cutting Eve in the surprise
It's super-effective!!


----------



## koguryo (Apr 3, 2009)

-With the Nonki crew and 'Hunter'

The Nonki crew was staring down 'Hunter' who had one of his swords in his hand.  Jae-Sung was concentrating on the sword, Hunter's appearance, and his swords, "Shit.  Now out of all the places.  So I take it you're Hunter?"

Sooyoung and Paegun's eyes grew wide and Hunter smirked, "Yeah, I am.  I'll be taking those swords off of your undeserving hands now."

The crew smiled at Hunter, *"Bring it."*

Hunter took off his cowl revealing his body covered in bandages including most of his face except for his eyes.  His three remaining swords were still tied to his back and he reached for his 'Griffin' sword.  Hunter held his two swords and got into a ready position.  Paegun and Sooyoung took of their swords from their waists.  Paegun then split his sword into two, while Jae-Sung shuffled his daggers into his hands from his sleeves.

Sooyoung looked at Joseph, Eric, and Hana, "We're gonna see what we can do in close quarters.  If you could, provide us with support.  You guys, when you see an opening and we're in the way, don't hesitate to attack.  We may possibly be in over our heads.  His bounty suggests he's strong, but who knows.  We just gotta be careful."

Hunter had an evil grin on his face, "Enough with your small talk.  Come at me."

Jae-Sung launched one of his daggers at Hunter's 'Griffin' sword and the chain wrapped around it, "Got it!"

Hunter smiled again, "This is great!  All of the swords in one place.  Oh and you don't have anything."

Hunter pulled the chain towards his body and Jae-Sung was flung towards him.

-With Mr. Collaart

Mr. Collaart was still walking through the city cracking buildings and shit, "Instead maybe I should just drink a lot of sake on the ship.  Aish, why couldn't my son just be a Pirate instead of a Marine?"

Mr. Collaart shrugged his shoulders and the pressure coming from him stopped, "Oh well, it's partly my fault.  I get a feeling more big faces are showing up here, or have already showed up.  Oh well, time for a drink."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

"SURPRISE ATTACK! RODGERS FLYING KICK!!!" Mr. Collart ducked and a man flew over his head crashing into a wall. "Oh? You avoided my attack?" The man stood up. "It's not much of a surprise if you shout surprise attack." Collart sweadropped. "Long time no see old friend!" Captain rodgers brushed himself off. "what are you doing here akuma?" Mr. Collart sighed. "I unno, i got bored." He comments. "Plus i wanted to see my kids. I'm so proud of Joseph." His eyes tear up. "What of the other one?" collart asked. "Eh." Akuma shrugged, picking his nose with his pinky.

Eve Vs Sakura-

"Then i suppose it's time i use this you cheating swine." Eve clears her throat. "You are the scum of the universe. Should an elepehant step on you they would nominate him hero of the century. Your lives are worth less then the dirt you walk on. If everyone in the universe died, you two would be left to wander aimlessly with the cockroaches and slowly die of starvation until one of you ate the other one. Only to choke on a bone and suffer a slow death by suffocation. Worms would refuse to eat your flesh and maggots would flee from your stench. You are beyond worthless, people wouldn't even pay to have you killed, but would pay to kill you."

Eve used Mega Put down.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 3, 2009)

Sakura fell on his knees with a crushed soul
"I'm worthless, I wish I was never born."

Zorokiller poked his nose
"What the woman said something?"

Zorokiller looks at Sakura's wound
"Oi~Woman...You did that? I don't feel like interfering in a fight, but you don't have to be that harsh to that kid..."

"Ugh...Z-Zorokiller...Don't...worry..."

Zorokiller lowers his blade before Sakura
"Shut it kid, this has became my fight, you don't have the right to wander into the battlefield."

Sakura was furious, he hated the fact that Zorokiller looked down upon him like this, if only he was stronger...he would show him!


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

"You will only cause your friend to lose the match." Eve comments. "The rules prohibit outside interference or for a crew member to directly join in the fight. I don't care about beating him, i only care about moving forward in the tournament and getting back at those who harmed my nakama out of malice and not for the tournament." She comments. "Besides, the spear hit a non vital area, he will bleed but it wont cause permanent damage nor will it be his death. a tournament is not the place to go for killing blows, only immobilizing ones."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 3, 2009)

Zorokiller yawned

"Too much talking...Less talking more flashing."

Eve followed up "Flashing...As in...?"

"Well...Your top ofcourse, that's all woman are good for..."

------------

Dash and Kamesama reply in unison
*"He learned well~! <3"*

------------

"Anyway, I don't care about the tournament. ~Oi kid, you'd better stop, or do whatever you want. Just don't get yourself killed, you can't let your crew down!" Zorokiller turned around and walked towards the middle of the stage
"Where the hell is the exit?!"

Sakura sweatdrops
"At...The edge?"

Zorokiller looks around
"Ah~...Shut it bratty kid, I knew that."

And he walks off for real this time

Sakura stands up while holding his hand against his wound
"...I'll fight you..."

*"GREAT FINISHING MOVE...."*

He jumps on one of the cut off yoyos and stands on it with his toes, he grabs the wire and gives a big tug on it making it unwind and letting Sakura spin around, right at that moment the magnets pulled in again making Sakura rapidly spin towards Eve, quickly he grabbed the other yoyo in his course

He reached Eve she tried to stab him once again only to miss him by a inch as he jumped off the yoyo, at the same time spikes came out of the yoyo stinging through Sakura's own hand
*"Meteor Star Breaker!!!"* with all might he held the yoyo in front of him with open palm only to be held by the spikes, stabbing it in Eve's chest.

Following up with a headbutt, blood gushed out of both heads
Sakura's eye twitched as he said "...H-How's that...Booby-lady...!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

"...H-How's that...Booby-lady...!!" Eve coughed and held her chest, blooding driping down her forehead she grinned. "It didn't feel too bad~ but you have a long way to go to match Jason~" She spoke in a weird tone. "Ah... Her masochistic side be comin out..." Rex sweatdropped. Eve began to spind her spear wildly. "We'll just finish this up fast." She grins. Eve's evil side was coming out again.. course, it was almost always out... But that's not really the point here is it...

The tall women rushed forward and smacked Sakura's collarbone with the blunt end of the spear. Pulled it back, spun it and smacked his jaw, jumped back again and thrust the blunt end into his stomach knocking him back. Then rushed forward, kicked him, sending him back and jumped into the air. As she fell closer to Sakura, he grabbed his Yo-Yo and pushed it forward, The two collide, Eve's spear barely hits his shoulder, going in half an inch while small spikes imbed half to a full inch into her abdamen.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 3, 2009)

With Shin and the Rockettes

Rek started to introduce someone to Shin, the clothing style and even the mask the man was wearing were made in a Nihon fashion.

"I forgot to introduce you guys to an old friend of mine. Meet Uno, former..."

"No."

"Fine. Revolutionary in charge of Nihon Hagyaku."

"Nihon Rebellion?"Shin was surprised to hear this, though was sure to ask one thing before he started socializing with this person."I'm not sure whether you are involved in this game of the Black King as well but I need to know whether or not your any ally of Rising Sun pirates?"Shin asked.."I don't have anything against them but it seems I've made them my enemies somehow."


Though before Uno could reply Shin got distracted by Annie.She flashed Shin the Tanto blade that he had given her, "Thanks for the gift. I probably wouldn't have won without it..." then suddenly she throws it at Shin's feet, "And that's why I'm giving it back to you." The thought that a Gunslinger needed a Tanto blade just to eke out a win makes her only feel more annoyed.

Shin sighed, there was being stubborn and just being stupid."Why do girls always have to be so irrational, those testorones energy created by their PMS must be screwing with their brains."In one sentence he managed to kill both logic and biology at the same time."If you're not using it I will, something like this can be handy in a pinch."


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 3, 2009)

The final blow had been done, the pain was gruesome for Sakura, the strength sapped away from his arm and he pulled back the yoyo, blood dripped from Eve on his face and Sakura's eyes widend

He startes to shock, Eve stand bewildered but suddenly she gets pushed away by a large indirect impact.

A old man with a turtle shell stood with his open palm before Sakura and a man with a top hat sat on his knees next to him

"He's having a cardiac arrest, quickly Kamesama, get us to the ship."

In a flash the three of them are gone. and the only thing that remained was the magnet, out of nothing Eve gets the magnet necklace smacked in her face as it pulled towards her neck.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2009)

Eve fell backwards and let out a sigh. Her opponent left the field, fight was over. All that was left was for the judging and she would probably lose. That was how the LTP was going lately... Jason lost... James lost... Bolt Lost... Belle Lost... the only one left was her... and Kama... But where the hell had Kama gone!? It didn't matter she guessed.... you know... the fight was over... she was going to lose... oh well....

With Kama-

"This crew is weak, but has potential." He thought to himself. "Plus, That Bolt and that James guy seem familiar..." He rubs his chin. "There is something that bugs me about that Joseph guy... Why the hell do they all seem so familiar." He shrugged. "Oh well. Best be getting ready to fight in the next round!" He cheers. "Cause i better freaking fight soon or i'll shoot someone." He readies his bow and arrow.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 4, 2009)

Anglora was relieved to know that Lady Du Mortis was on the "Good" side. She really didn't want to meet a woman who could casually toss building in battle. Anglora took a sigh of relief, placing her hand over her chest. She turned her head around slightly to look at Annie and Lady Du Mortis. 

*"I'll handle things here just get Annie to a safe location! She needs urgent medical treatment."* Anglora hastily said while waving them off while awaiting Dante's approach. She eyed him peculiarly, trying to size him up. From what she had witnessed, Dante seemed to be a prominent martial artist, so fighting with him in hand-to-hand combat could be a mistake. He also seemed to be quite skillful with a sword. That she could handle quite nicely. *"Come now dear, don't be afraid."* Anglora mused.

_Meanwhile..._
Darver is seen standing on-top of a huge hill where the view of the stadium where the rookies are present is quite clear. Though, Darver seems to be reading a letter, from Jack. As his eyes read over the words his expression becomes rather confused, but it reverts back to the usual indifferent expression he's famous for. 

Darver's hand becomes surrounded in aura and it desenegrates the note. Darver sighs heavily as he seems to be contemplating something.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2009)

Zetta avoids an attack from Drake when suddenly his mini den den mushi rings. "AH! These assholes have the worst timing!"  He activates the communication line as he dodges a powerful punch from Drake, "Excuse me one second Commodore!"  *BABLAM!* Zetta blasts back the Marine with a lightning blast. 

Suddenly Zetta's face appears on all the widescreens around the arena. "*Okay Rook's let's move this fucking tournament along!"* Everyone in the arena cheers enthusiastically. *"The next two matches will be OC Denton vs Alph on platform 2....and Flynn Carson vs Anya on platform 3."*

Meanwhile Annie ignores Shin's continued demonstration of his idiocy, "The more you talk the more I wonder how you even remember to breath you dummy!" Suddenly Jack appears behind both Shin and Annie like a ghost. "I didn't realize that it was raining buildings today," he tells Rek's mother sarcastically. Thankfully she had never chased him around the way she did certain Admirals, even after he became a widower. 

Annie's father looks down upon Shin and stares at him blankly, keeping his face emotionless. It's an old intimidation tactic that all fathers who have daughters know instinctively, especially when dealing with the arrogant potential boyfriends of their daughters.  "Hello Mister Yagami, long time no see. Thank you for helping rescue my daughter on Wyaton."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 5, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

Meanwhile Annie ignores Shin's continued demonstration of his idiocy, "The more you talk the more I wonder how you even remember to breath you dummy!"

Shin was about to reply when Jack suddenly appeared behind both Shin and Annie like a ghost. "I didn't realize that it was raining buildings today," he tells Rek's mother sarcastically. Thankfully she had never chased him around the way she did certain Admirals, even after he became a widower.

Annie's father looks down upon Shin and stares at him blankly, keeping his face emotionless. It's an old intimidation tactic that all fathers who have daughters know instinctively, especially when dealing with the arrogant potential boyfriends of their daughters. "Hello Mister Yagami, long time no see. Thank you for helping rescue my daughter on Wyaton."

There was something about this stare that even made Shin uncomfortable, the same Shin that was brash enough to threaten the man at a time that he thought the far stronger man had a hand in the kidnapping of Annie.This time he had a harder time keeping his cool, but that was the power of that stare. Boys all over the world feared that stare, and Shin was no different, though he was just caught off guard and was completely unaware why this stare was affecting him like that.Something he would've expected if he had been dating Annie.

"Y-yeah, uhm you're welcome mister.....Kid?"HE just realized that he didn't even know Annie's last name, he doubted that either The Kid or Gunslinger-chan was her last name but other then that he couldn't think of anything."Hehe."He laughed nervouslt and then quickly added."I said I would look after her after all, I'm the kind of man that keeps his word."

With Alph back at the arena.

The android made his way to Platform 2, keeping in mind that it was the platform where a slippery substance would be sprayed every 2 minutes.And so he prepared a timer program, making sure that he would use his flying abilities when those two minutes were up after the start of the match.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 5, 2009)

OC headed over to Platform 2, hoping to win nachos.  He completely forgot about the substance that would be sprayed on it, and took no precautions.  Alph would be a difficult opponent.  He had seen all of OC's inner workings when he inserted the electric dial.  OC checked his two guns to make sure they were working before heading on to the platform.    

A heavily injured V sat slumped in his seat, watching Clemens' match.  Nothing much seemed to be happening.  Suddenly Zetta's face appeared on the screen, announcing OC's match.  All of his injuries forgotten, V leaned forward, much to his back's annoyance.  V hoped Alph would decimate the supersoldier- but not kill him.  V wanted the pleasure of doing that.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2009)

"Y-yeah, uhm you're welcome mister.....Kid?" He just realized that he didn't even know Annie's last name, he doubted that either The Kid or Gunslinger-chan was her last name but other then that he couldn't think of anything."Hehe."He laughed nervously and then quickly added."I said I would look after her after all, I'm the kind of man that keeps his word."

Jack is amused by the teenagers nervous awkwardness and he sighs inwardly remembering when he was this young and stupid.....no on second thought I was never as stupid as this fellow, Jack thinks but at least he's honest. "I do have a last name Mister Yagami, it's...."

Suddenly Annie interrupts her father, she walks up to the elder gunslinger and stares bullets at him. "Get the hell out of here you coward. Go have fun working with Darver. James is rolling over in his grave right now...so is mom!!" 

Jack winces slightly at the words and shakes his head, "I have a plan, you just need to trust me," he mutters quietly. Annie laughs bitterly and her eyes water slightly, "You lost my trust a long time ago," she responds. 

"Goodbye Annie," Jack says quietly. She's got a point he admits to himself, what else can he say. He walks towards Lady Du Mortis, takes her hand and kisses it. "It was a pleasure....except for the house being thrown on my head."   Finally he turns towards Annie's nakama and nods his head, "Keep getting stronger...and stay united. The competition only gets fiercer from this point on. Men much stronger then I will be waiting for you at the end of the Grand Line." 

As he walks away he turns towards Annie and smiles, "I like this boyfriend much better then your last one..." he says referring to Shin. 

"HE'S NOT MY BOYFRIEND!!!" Annie reaches for her revolver but her father is already gone before she draws her gun.

Elsewhere, as V sits in the arena looking at OC's match with intense interest, Jack appears beside V. "I know who you've been searching for and the vengeance you seek. Maybe I can help you on your way," and Jack hands the masked man a note.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 6, 2009)

With Shin and Annie.

"Boyfriend?"Shin repeated with raised eyebrows, he turned to face Annie and asked her."Is there something I should know about?"He was just joking, a bit of a payback for the virgin discrimination that had been going on earlier."Though I'm afraid that now that I'm almost 18 I can't be dating little girls anymore, so sadly that little chance you had with me is gone since I'll be going after real woman now."His birthday was coming up, an 18 year old Shin would prove to be even far more arrogant then he was the year before.

Alph VS OC

The match between crew mates was started and Alph's timer started running, two minutes until his first attempt to finish this match would start.OC whipped out his two guns and started firing at Alph.The android responded by activating his jet dials and launching himself in the air, above OC he increased his personal gravity and let performed a technique that could that only be described as a "Cannonball", like the ones performed by the kids in the pool.

OC was firing at Alph, more specifically Alph's butt, but due to Alph feeling no pain and having no important components located there the android was unphased by it.Chunks of artificial but cheeks were sprayed over the battlefield and finally the supersoldier quickly rolled out of the way before the android crashed down like an comet on the spot where OC had been standing a few seconds before.

OC quickly reloaded but Alph didn't want him to give him the time to do so and pointed his fists in the direction of OC and shot them towards him.But Alph was caught off guard by OC's high speed reloading, he had known that the supersoldier was fast but this fast?With the two fists rocketing towards his chest he fired at them, altering their trajectory until they harmlessly flew past his head, giving OC the change to unload his clips into Alph's chest.

More chunks of artificial skin were shot off but OC was surprised to see how well Alph's chest was armored. It had several iron platings centered around his vital parts and most importantly he had melted down sword grade metal to provide a final armor coating in order to protect his vital power core.AS this was going on the android had grabbed hold of the platform and reeled himself in.Now instead of the hands coming back at him, he was heading in the opposite direction and OC was straigth in his path.

His jet dials were activated to give him an extra boost of speed and his hard metal plated head was about to bash into OC's chest.Though the experienced supersoldier let himself drop down flat on his back right before Alph would've smashed into him.The android was visibily shocked and OC could tell from close up as the android passed right over over him, their faces inches away from the other's.OC shot twice from close range into Alph's chest again and the android was sent spinning out of control because of it.Eventually crashing into the platform.

"1 minute and 8 seconds left."He commented as he picked himself up again, reeling back his hands.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 6, 2009)

"Nihon Rebellion?"Shin was surprised to hear this, though was sure to ask one thing before he started socializing with this person."I'm not sure whether you are involved in this game of the Black King as well but I need to know whether or not your any ally of Rising Sun pirates?"Shin asked.."I don't have anything against them but it seems I've made them my enemies somehow."


"Game? I'll have you know the liberation of the homeland is no game!" Uno protested. "Yoh-san has been helping me free our beloved nation, and he would never play petty games for it!"

Shin was about to reply when Jack suddenly appeared behind both Shin and Annie like a ghost. "I didn't realize that it was raining buildings today," he tells Rek's mother sarcastically. Thankfully she had never chased him around the way she did certain Admirals, even after he became a widower.

" Oh Jack dear, I bet you say that to all the ladies!" Rek's mother began to flirt with Jack, batting her eyebrows.

"Y-yeah, uhm you're welcome mister.....Kid?"HE just realized that he didn't even know Annie's last name, he doubted that either The Kid or Gunslinger-chan was her last name but other then that he couldn't think of anything."Hehe."He laughed nervouslt and then quickly added."I said I would look after her after all, I'm the kind of man that keeps his word."

" Not enough to earn your first kiss from her, from what I've heard." Rek said snidely, much to Shin's annoyance. For some reason he enjoyed enraging Shin and Annie with their heavily implied relationship.


As Rek and his mother listened to their conversation, Annie suddenly stares at her father menacingly, her eyes seeming to tear up. "Get the hell out of here you coward. Go have fun working with Darver. James is rolling over in his grave right now...so is mom!!" 

Rek's eyes widen when he heard about James. "Your brother's dead? How? That's impossible!" Rek had met James once while he was chasing after Annie when she left, the result being Rek and Ruru barely escaping with their lives.


"Goodbye Annie," Jack says quietly. She's got a point he admits to himself, what else can he say. He walks towards Lady Du Mortis, takes her hand and kisses it. "It was a pleasure....except for the house being thrown on my head."  

"A pleasure to see you again. Bartle will be expecting the tithe next month." She whispered. Given Annie's fragile state of mind it would've been best not to agitate it by adding business into the conversation.

As he walks away he turns towards Annie and smiles, "I like this boyfriend much better then your last one..." he says referring to Shin. 

"HE'S NOT MY BOYFRIEND!!!" Annie reaches for her revolver but her father is already gone before she draws her gun.

"Mother, may I laugh at Annie and Shin's blatant denial of their relationship?" Rek asked his mother impishly.

"Go ahead dear." She replied nonchalantly. Perhaps Rek's insults would distract Annie from what just happened.

Rek took a gulp of air and began his insults."You two are sad, especially you Yagami. I find it hard to believe that an unsophisticated man like yourself would be mistaken to be my dear Annie's lover. The very thought of a disgusting imp like yourself being with my dear Annie makes my stomach churn, and Mother may have hit sir Jack a little to hard for him to think you're in love with Annie. Or perhaps you do realize that the samurai cares for you? Oh, what a cruel, cruel woman you are, my dear Annie, for keeping this smoking troll's hopes up just so you could destroy it in front of his face! But that perhaps is what makes you so attractive, that violent, cruel, demonic personality of yours that is comparable to a demon! If only you never left Marieoja when you found out we paid for you to become the angelic killing machine you are today you would never have to meet a barbarian like the Samurai! "

Rek immidiately ran behind his mother, knowing full well that the two were going to kill him.

_Isaac vs. Cass, the Conlcusion_

"GIGAAAAAAAAAAAA DOOOORRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIRUUUUUUUUUUUU SHOOOOT " A gigantic drill fired from Cass's gun and flew straight for Isaac's face. 

"NOT IN THIS LIFETIME, BITCH!" Isaac released a whirlind at the shot, but it failed to redirect the drill. "I CAN FUCKING DODGE YOU KNOW!" The winged man flies out of its trajectory, but the drill follows close behind. Isaac tries to outmanouver it, but the drill seems to become larger and faster the longer he tries to avoid it. "Oh shit." Isaac thought. The drill was about to hit him, when a flash from below disintegrates the shot.

"Isaac, stop this now. Playtime is over." Oressa threatened. Isaac groaned, and landed in front of Oressa. "Yes uberbitch, just don't kill me." He says to her sarcastically.

The two leave the ruined shopping district, and head for the family estate.

Cass's eyes turn back to normal and she slumps to the ground. "That was tiring." She thought. Most of the shopping area was in ruins now, with clothes and other items scattered all over the place.

"Cass!" Yelled Elza, carrying Matyr in her arms. She was in her half-dragon form. "I'm sorry I couldn't help, Matyr here was stuck under a lot of rubble." 

Cass smiled to the dragon zoan. She then looked at Matyr, still unconcious. "Is he all right?"

"No...no....no.... that's...impossible!" Matyr murmurred. 

"What's he saying?" Cass wondered.

"Don't know. He's been like this since he got knocked out." Elza told her.

_Matyr's mind_

Matyr Zelios was inside a large hall, his light brown hair hidden under his bandana. His clothing was unlike his usual vest and jumpsuit made from the most resistant materials in the entire grandline, instead being a simple black jacket and pants, similar to what school boys wore. He was at the end of a line that stretched to the other side of the hall. "I hate having lunch here." By the time he reached the other end of the line, he expected something nice for lunch, like steak. Instead, he got onigiri.

"Hey, peasant! I didn't order onigiri! I hate this stuff!" Matyr threw the riceballs at the cafeteria aid, angry. The other students quickly ran as far away as possible.

"NANIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!??????"

The next thing Matyr knew he was inside the principal's office, with slash marks all over his body.

"Um...principal, The lunchlady tried to kill me again." He said to the principal, his figure hiden behind his swivel chair. The principal was facing the school yard, apathetic to Matyr's plea.

"You rejected the onigiri, retard! Lunchonigiri Zorokiller had every right to beat you to a pulp!"

Matyr tried to protest, but the principal turned from his swivel chair and slammed his fist on his desk. "For that you get 2 hours detention, understand?!" 

Matyr squeaked, afraid. "Y-yes Principal Zetta." The young man left the Principal's office, only to be run over by students, specifically fangirls.

"REXXXXXXXXXX-SAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!" They yelled. Matyr tried to stand-up, but more feet trampled over him.

"Call me a boobless tramp, will you!? Get back here! "

"Trying out for gymnastics again, Jun?"

" No, I intend to become a cheerleader this year."

By the time the schoolbell rang, Matyr had gotten back on his feet, but collpased due to his injuries. 

On his back, words were strangely printed on as a result of his trampling.

"*ONE PIECE RP; THE HIGH SCHOOL*"


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 6, 2009)

OC didn't let up his assault as Alph got up from the ground.  He didn't care that the android was his crewmate.  He just wanted nachos.  OC put away his pistol and raised his shotgun, opening fire on the android.  Alph quickly dodged out of the way, and each bullet slammed into the ground of the platform, tearing up chunks of it.  

OC continued to fire in the direction Alph was running, but Alph was too fast. None of the shotgun's bullets came close to android.  After several seconds of shooting, OC had to reload.  He quickly pulled out more shells and attempted to shove them into the gun, but Alph was too fast.  The android sped towards OC and placed his left palm on OC's face before OC could react.  "Impact Dial!" 

OC was blasted backwards, skidding across the platform's floor.  His face was mess.  There was blood pouring out of his forehead, and his nose was at an angle.  But that was not the worst of it: OC's sunglasses were gone.  OC placed his hand where his sunglasses would normally be, only to feel air.  Panicking, OC glanced around and saw them lying on the ground several yards.  Forgetting all about nachos, OC got to his feet and scrambled towards them, as Alph activated his jet dials and sped behind him.  

OC grabbed his sunglasses and pushed onto his face, feeling much better.  Before he could do anything else, Alph slammed into the supersoldier's back.  The force of the android's push sent OC tumbling across the platform.  This time, his hand tightly held his sunglasses in place.  OC rolled back up and pulled out his pistol, but Alph was already there.  A serrated knife came out of Alph's lower left arm and slashed OC's arm.

Blood began to spill out.  Although he was in pain, OC knew that if he attempted to stop the wound Alph would have an opening, and he wasn't ready to use his healing just yet.  However, he was ready to use another one of his abilities.  "Super strength," the supersoldier muttered.  OC felt the nanobots running throughout his body, increasing his strength.    

OC smashed the elbow of his uninjured arm into Alph's face, easily knocking the android to the ground.  OC aimed his pistol at Alph's armored chest and was about to fire when Alph's jet dials activated and the android shot into the air.  OC quickly readjusted his aim when his feet lost their balance and fell on his back.  He looked around and saw a slippery substance sliding across the platform.  OC quickly improvised and raised his pistol towards the android's balls as he slid across the platform.  "Do androids even have balls?" OC wondered as he slid, but he fired several shots anyways.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

"Though I'm afraid that now that I'm almost 18 I can't be dating little girls anymore, so sadly that little chance you had with me is gone since I'll be going after real woman now." His birthday was coming up, an 18 year old Shin would prove to be even far more arrogant then he was the year before.

An irritated Annie rolls her eyes at the swordsman, "I think there's a brothel around the corner from here birthday boy, have fun,"  she says sarcastically. Suddenly Rek starts speaking in his annoying high falootin voice....just blah blah blah......and more blah blah blah. Annie becomes red faced with anger and a bullseye forms around the Nobleman's face from her perspective. It's almost as if she has her own version of the Sogegan that has activated for especially for annoying know it all's.    

*BABLAM!!*

Anni smashes Rek over the head with her triple barreled rifle that she's using as a makeshift crutch. Then she goes into a an enraged fit. "You never know when to keep your mouth shut!" 

*BABLAM!*

"Lucky your mother's here to stop me from killing you!" 

*BABLAM!*

"Oops I think I missed a spot!"
*
BABLAM! *

After Annie has had her fill she stops and takes a deep breath. Annie leaves the Rek in a dazed heap, she winks at him and blows him a kiss, "Love hurts..."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 6, 2009)

"You can come out, I know your there." Anya ordered, a women short blonde hair with sexy wear on appeared around the corner. "You have such a wonderful crew Mrs. Anya." the women mocked, "What do you want Excella? I said I would bring him to you." _Sighs_ Yes I know, but I wanted to meet him in person, if thats a problem?" Anya scoffs, "Whatever."

Anya led the way to her crew mates very annoyed and sick to her stomach. "If you say one word about the deal, I swear to god you will pay." Excella laughed,"You do as your told little girl, and I'll keep hush hush, but left me make it clear, you do anything to betray me, I will kill your friends here and now." Excella said evily.

"Hey guys." Anya said heading towards Annie and Shin. "This is an old friend of mine." Excella walked towards Shin not thinking about Annie. "Why hello handsome, my name is Excella." she said with a fake smile.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

Flynn leaps off of the robotic raptor and lands onto Platform 3 with a dramatic flourish and bows towards the audience. He has been waiting impatiently for his moment to shine. "FINALLY THE CHAMPION'S TIME HAS ARRIVED!!!" he exclaims boldly. A few people clap halfheartedly but most just yawn or pay attention to OC and Alph's match. Flynn however seems to either ignore this or just not notice. He draws both his glittering dual Wazamono grade Tanto blades and raises them up to the sky. "AND WITH THESE ENCHANTED BLADES NO ONE CAN STOP ME!!

Suddenly two large black masked guards walk up to Flynn and grab his blades. "Hey, hey! Whats the big idea?!" Flynn asks them. 

"No weapons allowed," the guards answer gruffly and they even take away Flynn's weapons belt. Flynn just stands there with no weapons muttering curses under his breath. "Where is this chick anyway?!.....well I am fighting a girl...maybe I can ensnare her with my roguish charm..."

 As he scans the platform waiting for his opponent to arrive he notices a metal pedestal in the center of the platform that holds a metal shield and a broadsword but the weapons are locked in a small steel cage. Flynn doesn't even wait for Anya to get there and instead runs towards the steel cage which is secured by a heavy duty steel lock. I can't cut steel yet and certainly not break it....but a thief finds other ways he thinks to himself. 

He examines the lock and nods with satisfaction, it's doable he thinks. Flynn laughs with delight as he pulls out a woman's hairpin from his pocket, it belongs to Kaya actually. "Hehe....this chick won't know what hit her!"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 6, 2009)

Anya match was up, she forgot all about Excella and headed towards Platform 3. "Where is this chick anyway?!.....well I am fighting a girl...maybe I can ensnare her with my roguish charm..." some guy said. As she gave her weapons to two large black masked guards she leaped over to her Platform not very pleased with her opponet.

"Hehe....this chick won't know what hit her!" he said, Anya scoffed, "Hey little man, Im over here." Anya yelled. She put her hair in a pony tail and put on some orange gloves. "My name is Anya and you must be Flynn right? This will be so easy." Anya said cracking her knuckles.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

As Flynn fiddles with the lock on the steel cage he hears a female voice. "Hey little man, I'm over here." Anya yelled. She put her hair in a pony tail and put on some orange gloves. "My name is Anya and you must be Flynn right? This will be so easy." Anya said cracking her knuckles.

"Huh? Oh so you made it huh..." he mutters. Flynn turns around and looks Anya up and down. _Hmm....not bad, red hair, nice body. It'll be a shame to wreck that pretty face. _

Flynn puts both his hands behind his back and briefly touches the pedestal behind him out of  Anya's view. "Look here sweetheart, a pretty young thing like yourself shouldn't be involved in this barbaric event," he walks up to her casually with a charming smile. "Why don't we just call it a day and head out to get a bite to eat or something?"

Suddenly he spins down on the ground and executes a spinning footsweep towards Anya's legs. 

_Show me a fair fighter and I'll show you a dead fighter,_ Flynn thinks to himself.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Zorokiller was at the docks, it seems like the ship was gone.
"Naniiiiiiii?!"

Dash appeared next to Zorokiller
"They're gone, they went to the Koudai Shinkigen Kenjou, the moveable fortress."
"W-What why?!"
"To get him fixed up, remember they are all part of the Shinkigen Kishi, so am I."
"You never me told me that..."
"I didn't know I was obligated to do so, it doesn't matter, he's in good hands."

Zorokiller looks away and looks at the sea
"He'd better be alright."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 7, 2009)

Alph VS OC

In the air Alph got the announcement from his timer that the two minutes were up, as he prepared to launch his combo attack his mechanical eyes spotted the oil being sprayed around while OC started firing at him."Napalm combo!"Alph yelled out as the compartments in his upper legs opened and the weaponry they held popped out.While he  had  previously kept his eight miniature cannon this had been changed after he discovered dials and incorporated them into his fightingstyle.

Four of those miniature cannons remained, two on each leg.And in place of those other cannons four dials had been added, a flame and a flavor dial had been installed.The flavor dials held LP gas.The napalm combo was basically using all of these at the same time, aiming them on one spot and that spot happened to be occupied by OC.The oil that was slowly covering the battlefield, now only small patches of dry ground remained, would be ignited by this attack. If the attack itself didn't take out OC the fire would.

Not that he was aiming to kill OC, Alph also didn't have that much trouble with doing so.It wasn't just because OC was still a bit shady but Alph rationalized it as OC being an artificial human and could easily be replaced, to him importance went from Human, then cyborg, then android and then finally clone.Normal humans were unique and frail, cyborgs were better protected depending on their armor and the mechanical parts could be repaired, androids like him could survive as long as their powercore remained and then finally clones could just be made again.

Right as he was about to fire he was shot several times in the balls, well he doesn't have balls but something else and to him equally important was located there."MY GYROSCOPE!!!"He yelled out, a part that was essential during flight, now that he thought about it installing it there wasn't a good idea....

The loss of his gyroscope caused him to spin out of control and his attack was slightly off because of this.OC sprung into action when he saw that attack coming at him.He activated his "Superspeed." And slipped towards a closeby dry patch, as soon as he touched it he jumped up and kicked off his slippery shoes and took several rapid steps and then activated his "Superstrength"And jumped towards Alph in the air.The speed that he had picked up with those steps coupled with his superstrength powered leap had resulted in launching him towards the android.

He was just an inch too close to escape the fiery explosion and his back and legs were scorched but as a sea of flames devoured everything on the platform that was the least of his worries and besides his healing factor could take care of those burns.Alph was now pretty much hopeless in the air and had cut off his jet dials, he had been propelled upwards before doing so and because of that was slowly slowing down again and heading back to the ground.

This made it easy for OC to soar towards Alph with his Shotgun ready to blow Alph's head off.To the android getting his head blown off was just an annoyance and would heavily decrease his odds of winning but far from lethal and that was what OC was going for.

Alph though noticed OC coming and aimed his fists at OC, at point blank range both of them fired.Alph's fists were blasted into OC's shoulders and a good portion of the left side of Alph's head was blown off, chunk's of metal and rubbery skin rained down, the metallic skull heavily damaged on that side.
OC's shoulder's were stinging from the pain, one of them broken by Alph's fist.

The two were falling down in different directions, though OC grabbed Alph by his ankle with the hand attached to his good arm.Alph though was too busy to pay attention to this since both of them were falling into a sea of flames.His hands were reeled back in again and the Water dial in his right palm was activated. A large amount of water was sprayed over the flames in the center of the platform, where the two were falling into.

The oil was washed away from the center, an  oil fire wasn't that easily put out but this was enough they would fall into a a safe area in the center of the platform and there they could finish it.Both of them could still go on for a bit, Alph being nearly indestructable (compared to humans) and the same for OC, his healing factor could fix the burns and shoulder.

With Shin

"Hey guys." Anya said heading towards Annie and Shin. "This is an old friend of mine." Excella walked towards Shin not thinking about Annie. "Why hello handsome, my name is Excella." she said with a fake smile.

Anya's friend introduced herself and Shin replied with"Why I'm flattered."Shin laughed while he attempted to be charming, hence why he talked so out of character, subconsciously intending to piss off Annie."It's a pleasure to meet you Excella."Though there was something off with this lady Shin couldn't make it out or even paid much attention to it, there was so much chaos going on that his instinct couldn't make any sense out of all anymore.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 7, 2009)

Matyr's Hallucination:* OP RP; THE HIGH SCHOOL*

Matyr was sleeping at the back of the class. Biology did not interest him that much, since knowledge of how many bones there were in the human body did not protect them from being broken.

"*MR. ZELIOS, WAKE UP NOW!*" His teacher yelled, hurling the blackboard eraser at him. Matyr sprang up, his forehead sore from the hit. 

"*Now, as I was saying, survival of the fittest-*" 

Once Professor Grenguo turned his head Matyr promptly went back to sleep. Grenguo always spouted out rants on how the strongest should survive, and how current society encouraged the existence of the weak. His views often made parents afraid that he was a nazi, but Principal Zetta reminded them that that was impossible, since Professor Grenguo hated goose-stepping.

After half-an hour of Professor Grenguo's rants the bell rang. Lunch was next, and to save himself from being cut apart by Lunchonigiri Zorokiller Matyr brought his own lunch with him.

The cafeteria was crowded as usual, the tables all occupied. Since it would be hard for him to eat standing, he motioned to the nearest table, and asked if he could sit with the people there.

Matyr first went towards a table with several girls surrounding a young man. His uniform was unbuttoned, and he was strumming a guitar in his hands.

"Hey, can I-"

The girls jumped on Matyr and began to pummel him. 

"How dare you speak to Rex-sama like that!?" One of the screamed as she slammed her lunch tray on his face. Several more lunch trays met various parts of Matyr's body, the fangirl's screaming unrelenting. Rex yawned and strummed another note from his guitar. In a flash the girls jumped off him and crowded around Rex.

After getting up Matyr limped towards the nearest table. No sooner did he touch the table did a student carrying a crowbar struck Matyr with the tool. The crowbar was only ceramic, but the pain it caused did not lesen because of it. Realizing he was not wanted there Matyr walked over to a table at the other side of the cafeteria.   

He staggered next to a line of velvet rope that separated a section of the cafeteria from the rest. The table there was covered in a red tablecloth, with the chairs being made of fine wood. The students there were served on by waiters, and instead of onigiri were having sturgeon for lunch. 

"Oh, Matyr! What brings you to the rich kids' table?" A young man with purplish black hair extending to his shoulders asked him. 

"Can I have lunch here, Rek? Can't seem to find a chair to sit in." Matyr told him.

Rek then turned to the others sitting with him. "Vergil, Dante, Prince, Jun, Anya, should we let him in? He does come from a rich family like us." He asked them.

The group stared at Matyr, and then Vergil began to laugh mockingly at him. Dante and Rek followed, while Prince and Jun simply rolled their eyes. Anya merely ignored him, staring at a picture of Shin Yagami. 

Rek sighs and turns to Matyr. "Sorry. We still can't let you in the rich kids' table. You may be rich enough to qualify, but we have a strict policy on letting other people in."

"And that would be...."

"Unless you're dating one of us, liked well-enough by everyone, or in Anya's case, is the subject of extreme infatuation, you can't sit at the rich kids' table. Unless of course you're strong enough to beat me.  "

Matyr sneered. He could beat down Rek easily, everyone in school could. Gearing up to punch him, Matyr was suddenly lifted into the air and thrown to the other side of the cafeteria. Back at the rich kids' table Rek, Dante and Vergil enjoyed a good laugh after  one of the waiters flung Matyr like that.

"I forgot to mention I let my butler fight for me in cases like this." Rek shouted before returning to his meal.

An hour later Matyr was sitting in the bleachers as everyone else was readying their plastic rifles for shooting practice. Principal Zetta insisted that normal P.E. was not badass enough, and replaced tennis with sharpshooting. The extra funds needed for the rifles were simply taken from Vice-Principal Rodgers's paycheck, like always.  

While he sat there, still bruised from being pummeled at the cafeteria, Matyr saw the most beautiful woman he had ever seen. She had long dark hair and crimson red eyes. She had the most cheerful smile he had ever seen, the kind of smile that made the painful feeling in his right arm seemed to fade away.


"She is so-" A rubber bullet suddenly hits him in the forehead causing him to get knocked out again.


_Inana Island_

Rek's mother lifted him up after he was badly beaten by Annie. She did not bother protecting her son, since she understod that he deserved the beating.

"Must every girl who falls for me express their affection through violence, mother?" He wondered weakly.

Rek's mother giggled. Even after getting beaten up her son was still as arrogant as ever.

"Family Curse, dear Rek. When your father and I went for our first date I tried to decapitate him and put his head on a pike."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 7, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> As Flynn fiddles with the lock on the steel cage he hears a female voice. "Hey little man, I'm over here." Anya yelled. She put her hair in a pony tail and put on some orange gloves. "My name is Anya and you must be Flynn right? This will be so easy." Anya said cracking her knuckles.
> 
> "Huh? Oh so you made it huh..." he mutters. Flynn turns around and looks Anya up and down. _Hmm....not bad, red hair, nice body. It'll be a shame to wreck that pretty face. _
> 
> ...



As Anya was about to sock him in the face he caught her off guard by doing spinning footsweep towards Anya's legs and she fell hard on her back. _"SHIT!!"_ she thought to herself. She quickly leaped on her right hand and caught his head in between her legs and begin to put him in a leg lock. "You'll pay for that you shit!!"




Shin_Yagami said:


> With Shin
> 
> "Hey guys." Anya said heading towards Annie and Shin. "This is an old friend of mine." Excella walked towards Shin not thinking about Annie. "Why hello handsome, my name is Excella." she said with a fake smile.
> 
> Anya's friend introduced herself and Shin replied with"Why I'm flattered."Shin laughed while he attempted to be charming, hence why he talked so out of character, subconsciously intending to piss off Annie."It's a pleasure to meet you Excella."Though there was something off with this lady Shin couldn't make it out or even paid much attention to it, there was so much chaos going on that his instinct couldn't make any sense out of all anymore.



"The pleasure is all mine Mr. Yagami, I feel like Im in talking to a true champion." Excella lied, she payed no attention to Anya leaving, and swifted her attention to Annie, "And you must be Anna right?" she said knowing that her name was Annie.

Excella begin to feel on Shin's arm muscle to piss Annie off. "Oh my, your such a strong man, do you work out?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2009)

Flynn laughs while trapped in Anya's leg lock. "You know I could think of worse places to be. Maybe I'll just stay here and enjoy the view." This is actually quite comfortable he thinks, "Hey you want me to teach you how to do a proper leg lock?" he asks her but then suddenly he feels his right leg start to hyperextend.

"Okay maybe not...you're pretty good!" he croaks. Flynn slips his head out and twists around on the ground. He kicks at Anya's face with his free leg and uses the distraction to slip out his trapped leg. He rolls backwards and back up to his feet.

As he stands there he removes a pouch from inside his pocket. "They may have taken away my weapons but this really isn't a weapon. Well whatever...."  He tosses the pouch in front of Anya's feet and it explodes into a gray smoke cloud that envelops her. 

"Tear Gas Cloud!"  Flynn exclaims.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 7, 2009)

You know I could think of worse places to be. Maybe I'll just stay here and enjoy the view." This is actually quite comfortable he thinks, "Hey you want me to teach you how to do a proper leg lock?"

"SHUT UP YOU PERV!! she yelled while locking him tighter. Flynn slips his head out and twists around on the ground. He kicks at Anya's face with his free leg and uses the distraction to slip out his trapped leg. He rolls backwards and back up to his feet.

"Son of a bitch."she said holding her face, she quickly did a back flip but as he stands there he removes a pouch from inside his pocket. "They may have taken away my weapons but this really isn't a weapon. Well whatever...."  He tosses the pouch in front of Anya's feet and it explodes into a gray smoke cloud that envelops her. 

"Tear Gas Cloud!" Flynn exclaims. _Cough Cough_, so you want to play games? Anya said building up purple energy to her hand and she sends a wave of energy towards him and removing the gas.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 7, 2009)

OC and Alph smashed into the center of the platform, the only part where a fire wasn't raging.  OC slowly crawled out of the small hole they had made.  The arm that Alph had slashed was aching.  "Healing factor," he muttered.  Nano-bots spread throughout his body.  The gash in OC's arm slowly sealed up,  his nose snapped back into place, the burns receded.  OC pulled out his pistol.  It was time to finish this.  

OC headed towards Alph, his healing factor deactivated.  He didn't want to waste any more bio energy.  Alph had also gotten out of the small hole.  OC raised his pistol at Alph's chest and pulled the trigger: once, twice, three times.  The bullets flew out of OC's pistol but Alph was already gone. The android had ran towards the fire surrounding the small opening.  

Alph activated his Water Dial and began to clear a path through the fire.  Water shot out of his right palm and parts of the fire went out, smoke rising in its place.  OC rushed after him, careful not to touch any of the flames, but the fire was gathering back together, feeding on the oxygen in the air.  There was a winding path through the fire in front of the supersoldier.  OC didn't hesitate before running straight into it, not thinking it could be a trap.  

After several minutes of running through the fire, OC found no trace of Alph.  OC burst out the path back into the small part of the platform that had not been engulfed in flame.  His clothes were heavily singed and there were some burns on his face, but luckily his sunglasses were in perfect condition.  OC slowly coughed, clearing the smoke from his lungs, when he heard a sound behind him. 

OC spun around and fired a bullet, but there was nothing there. OC glanced for a second and saw Alph floating several feet in the air thanks to his Jet Dials.  The android's foot shot forward and slammed into OC's chin, knocking him across the platform and sending him skidding into the small hole where the two had crash landed.     

Wasting no time, Alph ran forward and jumped on OC, pinning him down.  Before the supersoldier could activate his superstrength and throw the android off, Alph slammed his serrated knife into OC's chest.  This time it was extremely hot. As Alph removed his knife, preparing to bring it down once again, OC knew what he had to do to finish this.  Using the last of his bio-electric energy, electricity streamed to his palms.  OC slammed them into Alph's face, sending waves of bio-electric energy coursing through the android.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2009)

Zetta's face appears on the bigscreen in the arena, *"Okay sorry for the lateness of this announcement but I was just....*

*BABOOM!* An explosion occurs behind Zetta. 

*"I was having a chat with some old friends. Anyhow the winner of the match between Sakura Novabent and Eve Fazo is....." *

The crowd waits in anticipation. *"EVE FAZO! About time you losers had another winner!"* Another explosion appears behind Zetta and his face winks out from the screen. 

_Flynn vs Anya..._
Flynn is tossed backwards onto his side by the wave of energy. "Great she's a Devil Fruit user," Flynn mutters. He gets back to his feet just as Anya moves in with a energy charged fist which she thrusts at his chest. Flynn sidesteps and rolls away. 

Anya stops in her tracks and swerves towards Flynn but instead of charging she blasts her fist into the ground and sends a wave of purple energy radiating outwards through the ground. Flynn tries to leap over the cascading attack but it hits his right foot and throws him backwards end over end until he slides to halt. 

"Okay let's even the odds," Flynn responds. He moves his hands like an opera conductor and if you pay close attention there are invisible wires attached to the tips of his fingers which are attached to the sword and shield inside the steel cage atop the pedestal. The wires are old tools that he has used for some cons that he's pulled int he past. He pulls his right hand back and suddenly the sword flies out of the cage. 

"And now for my first trick!" he uses the wires to swing the sword like a spinning boomerang towards Anya's neck.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 7, 2009)

*Eastwood Island*

Here in the town of Los Diablos two young men were sitting in bar. One of them was a blond gunslinger known here as Sammy while the other was his best friend.The other was named Charles, nicknamed "Blushing Chuck" The reason for this though wasn't Chuck was a shy man, no far from it, instead he was the opposite of that with his loud mouth and outragious behavour.He was coined "Blushin Chuck" by Sammy, due to Chuck's heavy and frequent drinking the man was almost always seen with reddish cheeks and nose, flushed from all the liquor he drinks.

Currently both of them were drinking, what else were they supposed to do in a bar.Chuck though was leaning back in his chair, a bottle of scoth in his hand.While Sam was playing poker with some of the bar's regulars and one outsider.Sam though was sticking to beer.He couldn't get too loaded after all, not everyone became more lethal the more alcohol he consumed.Not every man was like Chuck.

Besides the fact that you could end up dead before you knew it here in this town, this whole island even, Sam was working here and didn't intend to lose his money because he had one drink too many.Chuck got up from his seat and stumbled over to the window, there was a commotion going on outside.
"Damn shame."He mumbled just as Sam presented his winning hand to the rest of players and picked up his winning with a big smile on his face.

A large amount of Beli was scooped into his bag together with rings, revolvers and even a pocketwatch."What were you saying Chuck?"Sam asked as he inspected the pocketwatch, though he intended to melt down the other prizes he was keeping this one, this was an expensive timekeeper here.Besides it looked impressive to use one of these things, the ladies would be all over him with this._Even more so then now._He thought as his smile widened.The losers though were all good sports except the one that had been intoxicated the most and the liquid courage combined with an nearly unbeatable hand had driven him to bet his pocketwatch.

*"You cheated you bastard!"*The out of towner yelled, Sam of course did cheat but all of these drunks had been too wasted to notice it.Even this guy didn't see it and was now just trying to get the pocketwatch, it's value being even far more then what appeared just on the outside.He intended to grab his revolver but the barkeep had already sprung into action.There was one rule in this bar and that was fighting would be done outside, even Chuck and Sam obeyed that rule, more out of respect then fear but this barkeep wasn't one to mess with.

An empty bottle was thrown with deadly accuracy, shattering against the outsider's head and the man was out cold.The other staff members quickly started to clean up.Which meant they scooped up the glass after throwing the guy out of the bar.

Meanwhile Sam had stepped over to Chuck.The swordsman explaining what exactly he thought was a damn shame."They're hanging one hell of a woman over there."Sam looked out of the window and saw that a Hispanic looking woman was placed on a horse with a noose around her neck.She was probably some criminal trying her luck on this side of the island.

You see while the island was split in two already, the part of the immigrants was split in two as well.Though that border was less official and only became important these last few years because of the civil war.The Eastern half was mostly inhabited by the Woodsmen from the Wood island.A small island not far from Eastwood, the island named Wood after their royal family. The Wood family and one of their members, Prince Evandor Alexandrius Soran Timitos the third, over a century ago the four princes went and colonize an island for themselves as they could not live with their father's chose of heir.

Prince E.A.S.T. Wood colonized the largest of the islands, Awanesa and did so together with his wife, The queen of Latina.The nation had colonized many islands and over the centuries had mixed a whole variety of cultures into their's.While the first great was was against the natives the second was versus the Woodsmen and Latinas, as Eastwood fought for independence.They succeeded and ever since then the ties with their countries of origin had been cut.

While the Woodsmen settled mostly in the South-East of the country, mostly because this was the closest to the Wood island they hailed from those from Latinas mostly settled in the Western part of the island for the same reason.There was no real border between the two parts except those of the Western(The Latina-Bosque Conferado) and Eastern states(United States of Eastwood).The factions controlling these states were at war with each other over a number of reasons, most important one was that while the Easterners had no intention of restarting another war with the Makanese people the Westerners did, they wanted those lands for their resources and those people for their slaves.

*But enough on the history lesson, back to our heroe*s

Both of the men had stepped outside, intending to observe the execution of the attractive Latina female but Sam was looking around, trying to find something or someone."What you looking for blondie?"Around here only Chuck dared to use that nickname, the history tied to it had made it a taboo for anyone but those that were closed to Sam and/or had known the man that first used that nickname around these parts.

"They're trying to pull a scam, first of all she ain't no Annabella Ramirez."The name that the law official had called out a few moments earlier before listing the crimes she was to be executed for."I've seen this scam before, it's a real old school one, but because it's damn near impossible to pull off it's so rarely done almost nobody has heard about it."Sam explained while he kept searching."In those six years you were stationed in Van Cleef, me and Mustang traveled around and in one town I had the pleasure of running into two of the most beautiful women I had ever met, sadly I was only 14 at the time and even my charms at the time weren't sufficient to talk two much older females in the sack." 

"Her real name is Sara Sandoval and if she's here that means that her partner is......Over there."He paused briefly as his eyes spotted the woman he was looking for, on the balcony, she was barely noticeable but had a perfect view on the hanging."Alright listen up Chuck."

Several minutes later

The law official had ordered the executioner to send the horse away but before this could've been done the rope had been shot by her partner and the female was freed and was escaping on the horse, though her arms were still bound.On the Balcony her partner was about to jump down onto her own horse but the rifle was kicked out of her hands and the blade of Chuck's rapier was placed against her neck."I presume you must be María Álvarez, my my."Chuck said before taking a swig of the bottle of scotch he was holding in his left hand."Sammyboy wasn't exaggerating when he said you were beautiful."

Back with Sara

The woman was attempting to make a run for it, though gun shot trough one of the horse's front legs caused her to fly trough the air as the horse fell.With her hands tied behnd her back she had no way of preventing her fall.She was hoisted off the ground and slung over a man's shoulder."Mi Dios, that behind of your's has gotten even bigger in those five years."She couldn't see who it was that had lifted her up.She did see the man fire another round, this time trough the horse's head and she screamed out."You sick son of a bitch!"This was followed by a lot more nastier curses in her native tongue.

"Don't be such a drama queen, a horse with leg injury like that would've been shot anyways, now it just didn't have to wait in agony from that bulletwound until someone else finally to put it out of it's misery."The two men brought the females to the Sheriff's. As the two women were locked up they finally got to see it was Sam that had turned them back in again."You blond son of a bitch, when I get my hands on you."

Right at that time the "bounty hunter" that had turned Sara in under the name of Maria Ramirez stepped into the building and was about to start yelling but was shot down with a single shot by Sam.This caused the two women to start yelling even harder, use even nastier curse words and even cry."Why the hell did you do that for son, we wanted to interrogate that fellow."

Sam though blew the smoke away from his Colt Army revolver and loaded a new bullet in the cylinder."He was the one that turned her in right?I'm guessing since most imprisoned criminals don't cry over the man that had turned him in, that means that he was in cahoots with these two but unlike these two he doesn't have a bounty so why waste time with that guy, just hand me over my money:All the 300 000 big ones."The combined amounts of the two.Sam here knew every bounty and face wanted around these parts, the easiest way to make a buck was by doing bounties and building up a name as a skilled bounty hunter lessened his odds off getting a bounty himself for all the shit he has pulled.

After receiving the money the two men exited the building and headed towards their horses, they had plans for the rest of the day and quickly divided the money between them before heading North, towards the Dead Zone.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay let's even the odds," Flynn responds. He moves his hands like an opera conductor and if you pay close attention there are invisible wires attached to the tips of his fingers which are attached to the sword and shield inside the steel cage atop the pedestal. The wires are old tools that he has used for some cons that he's pulled int he past. He pulls his right hand back and suddenly the sword flies out of the cage. 

_"What the hell is he up to?"_ Anya said to herself observing her surroundings. he begin to move his hands like an opera conductor and she looked around to find any hidden wires or something. The strings was was thin she really couldn't see them, but the sun was able to shine on them revealing the wires.

"And now for my first trick!" he uses the wires to swing the sword like a spinning boomerang towards Anya's neck. 

The sword was able to cut her neck a little, but she was able to dodge it form chopping her head off. "That was pretty clever, but she seemed to miss me." She said holding her neck. "Now for my first trick." she slams her fist into the ground making it shake for Flynn to lose his balance, than she quickly ran to him and grab him by his leg and tossed him to a wall while she fired a blast from her index finger "SHOTGUN BLAST!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2009)

"Now for my first trick." Anya says as she slams her fist into the ground. 

Flynn frowns at her and wags his index finger at her, "OI! OI! That's my line....I'm gonna have to charge you for copyright infringement."  he's actually very serious and about to ask her for 10 Beri or just steal it but before he can pursue the matter the ground shakes and he falls to the floor. 

Before Flynn can get back to his feet Anya grabs him roughly and slams him against the wall by his leg. "Hey isn't this a little rough for a first date?" he asks her. Blam! He hits the wall but before he can even recover Anya fires a bolt of energy at him at almost point blank range. 
"SHOTGUN BLAST!!" 

Flynn doesn't even think instead he just reacts and flicks his left hand inwards, where he has invisible wires connected to the round metal shield on the pedestal in the center of the platform. Flynn flicks his left wrist and the shield flies towards him and he manages to catch it and use it to absorb the brunt of the attack just as it hits. However at this range the energy still blasts him to the ground and he can feel his arms vibrate from the force. Flynn hits his head hard but he rolls away before Anya can hit him with another attack. 

With his right hand he flicks the broadsword back into his grasp and he swings it around experimentally. "Oooh I feel like Spartacus!" he exclaims. "Who's Spartacus?" Anya asks Flynn. 

Flynn just shrugs, "You'd never believe me if i told you anyway." Flynn charges at Anya and launches a flurry of stabbing attacks at her strong enough to stab through solid rock, meanwhile using the shield to protect himself at the same time. "Lion's barrage!" he shouts.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 7, 2009)

"Lion's barrage!" he shouts. 

Anya quickly uses her energy as a barrier to keep her from getting cut, but the Flynn was hitting the barrier hard it was breaking so she let out a huge shock wave knocking him backwards. "Your a little shit you know that." "Oh don't be like that babe." Flynn said.

"You don't get do you? You have no idea what type of stuff I can do. As a matter of fact, Im about to show you the true power of a Amazon Lily fighter." Anya begin to speak in some unknown tribal laugauge and tribal marks begin to appear on her body and her eyes went red and her hair became wilder like a lion.

"THIS IS THE POWER OF A TRUE AMAZON FIGHTER FLYNN!!!" she yelled, she charged at him like a cheetah and did a series of punches on him and threw him in the air, and then grab him by the leg while in the air and slam him back to the ground and fired a beam from her mouth, "SCREAM OF THE AMAZON!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2009)

"THIS IS THE POWER OF A TRUE AMAZON FIGHTER FLYNN!!!" Amazon yells at Flynn. The thief looks on in horror as Anya morphs into a more feral version of herself. 

"What is that like some kind of super PMS attack?" Flynn asks her. It's like every boyfriends worst nightmare, seeing your girlfriend transform into this....thing. Suddenly Anya flies at him with feral speed and throws a barrage of punches at him. Flynn tries to block the punches with his metal shield but some still get through and even the one's that he does block actually manage to dent his shield. Anya changes levels suddenly and bumrushes him into the air. 

"THIS ISN'T PART OF THE SCRIPT!!!!" Flynn yells. Anya leaps over him and slams him back down to the platform like some deranged pro wrestler. As he flies back to the ground he sees Anya open her mouth wide and blast a powerful ray of energy at him. 

"OH SHIT!" Flynn exclaims. He sheathes his sword and reaches into his boot in one blur of motion and pulls out a black cartridge, a bomb to be more exact. Those guards thought they had taken all of Flynn's weapons but they should've searched better he thinks, not caring if this gets him disqualified. 

Flynn tosses the bomb upwards at the blast of energy and it explodes on contact. *BABOOM! * The energy is negated but nonetheless the shockwave blasts Flynn downwards towards the ground. He uses his shield to blunt the shockwave as he hits with a thud and his shield shatters into pieces. 

Flynn lays on his back and groans as Anya lands back to her feet. He slowly rises back to his feet, feeling very much blasted to hell and he narrows his eyes at Anya. He pulls another black cartridge out of his boot. Fuck all this honor bullshit he thinks, it's time to cheat. "I'm taking you out you fiendish, PMSing, crazy Amazon bitch monster!!!"  Flynn hollers. 

Flynn raises his hands suddenly and flicks his wrists. Suddenly Anya is pulled backwards by her feet and lands on her back. Flynn runs around her in a circle. Bobbing and weaving his hands as if he is a mad conductor. "Try and move sweetheart I dare you!!" he shouts.

Anya tries to get back to her feet but something binds her arms and legs and she notices with surprise that there are dozens of strands of wire barely visible to the eye going all around her body. "The hands are quicker then the eye! I was attaching these wires to your body every time you got up close and fucked me over!" Flynn laughs as he tosses the black cartridge right at Anya.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 7, 2009)

"The hands are quicker then the eye! I was attaching these wires to your body every time you got up close and fucked me over!" Flynn laughs as he tosses the black cartridge right at Anya. 

Anya smiled wickly, she fired another beam from her mouth hitting the wire that was holding her down. As the bomb reached her she quickly did some wild ass backflip and bomb explodes burning a part of her right and arm.

Anya was pissed off by this point but she had did something to him as well, "You should really take a look at your leg." Flynn took a quick look to some type of green stuff in his leg, than he begin to feel something flow into his body.

"I put poison into your blood, I put some on my nail and stuck it in your leg while you were in the air. The poison will make you feel a little woozy."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2009)

?They?ve come out with another victory.? Geki speaks. ?HAH! This is nothing! I?d have kicked everyones ass by now and left to go have a soda!? FWAM! A Fist makes contact with Hada?s neck, causing his head to bend to the left before sending him flying. ?Hmm?? Geki turns around to see a man with a cheetah face staring forward. ?And, why, might I ask, did you assault my-? FWOOSH! He just barely dodges a sword to his neck. ?Get the other one James, I?ll take this one.?

  James grins and chases after the man Jason had just hit. ?The rest of my crew is still here.? Geki comments. Akuma, Yama, Isere, Amanda and Reiko all walk up behind Jason, He turns around and gets a better look at Akuma. He was one of the reasons Jason attacked the mans crew. ?So, You?re the one who injured bolt.? Jason comments. ?fine then.?  He pulls off the speed mask and jumps into the air. 

  ?What are you planning against the-? Akum was cut off by a mask slamming into the ground. ?Huh?? The ground suddenly became super shiny and all of the Poison Blade Pirates slipped to the ground. ?WHAT THE HELL!?? Akuma tries to stand but flips backwards and lands on his head. ?It?s his masks ability.? Amada comments, staying perfectly still. ?Hmph~ No fun~? Reiko pouts. ?Hahaha, Interesting.? Yama chuckles, 

  Geki however maneuvers himself upward and jumps off the slippery surface before another mask hits the ground. This one creating a field of ice that traps the Poison blade crew. ?Quite the fighting style.? Geki comments. ?I?m not done.? Jason grabs his chest and pulls out a mask. ?Aggression mask.? His head transforms into a bulls and he lands on the ground. ?Oh?? Geki blinks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 8, 2009)

Flynn all of a sudden feels woozy and lightheaded because of course Anya said it should make him feel woozy. Funny how that works, Flynn thinks to himself. Anya tackles him and delivers an energy punch at him that tosses him backwards onto his back and breaks at least on his ribs. Flynn recovers and swings at her with his sword but his vision becomes blurry and he sees three Anya's in front of him. 

"Oh great now there's three of you bitches!" he hollers. Flynn staggers to his left and stabs the center Anya because of course when in doubt always go for the middle hallucination. To his surprise the sword hits nothing but air and the image of Anya flickers away. *BABLAM!* Anya appears at his side and blasts him in the face. Flynn hits the ground again and feels his equilibrium totally go to pieces. Maybe room enough for one more move he thinks. 

"Well I'll tell you what sweetheart, one good ass pull deserves another!" he replies from off his back. He reaches into a pouch on his belt and pulls out a small black bag. 

"You just activated my trap....aw fuck it!" he tosses the bag at Anya's feet and it explodes into a cloud of white smoke that descends all over Anya. 

"Sleeping powder...HAHA!" Flynn exclaims, "You should be going to sleep right now 'cause I said so!!" It takes Flynn three tries to get back to his feet but finally he makes it up and tips backwards and forwards while looking at the audience in the arena. 

"HOW DID YOU LIKE THAT PERFORMANCE HUH!?!" 

*"BOOOOOOOOO!!!"* *"YOU SUCK!!!"*

Flynn raises his middle finger at the crowd and then slumps to the ground as the poison drops him and puts him out. In his dreams Anya is just a normal girl who thinks he's cool, and not a crazy, feral, poisoning, bitch, and of course no one is booing him.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 8, 2009)

As the cloud of white smoke that descends all over Anya, her vision is starts to go black and she is losing all feeling to her body. She falls to her knee's trying to pull off one more trick.

She reaches into her pouch and took out a small bottle with white liquid in it and she drank it. Suddenly she fell to the ground pass out by the sleeping bomb. *BOOOOO!!* the crowd screamed as both fighters passed out. The two guards went to them to see which would wake up first.

"Where the hell Im I?" Anya said. She was stading in a field of flowers but her surroundings where just black. Suddenly she saw some type of light over the field that just bursted into a ray of light.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 8, 2009)

Hada gets up and rubs his neck, "Who the hell did that!" He shouts enraged and looks back to his crewmates who are trapped, "What the-?" His view is suddenly blocked by a torso in a red t-shirt. He gets a grin as his face and he looks up and sees James, "Hah! About time you showed up Monkey!"

James was not in the mood for games. He stood, arms crossed, bandages all over, "I'm on a one match losing streak...which means I gota' kick your ass now to get back on the winning side!" He says raising a fist, "Not likely punk, you won't stand a chance against my unstopable fighting style!"

He draws one of the many blades on his back and chucks it at James. He quickly draws one of his swords to block the attack but he feels more pressure on it all of a sudden. Hada had sped the distance quick between the two and was now gripping the sword he had thrown. The two were in a pushing battle when James noticed something above him.

His eyes grow wide as he sees 7 swords soaring in the sky. Hada grins and then leaps into the air, picking the sword he had in his hand before up inbetween his toes. He kicks two of them down at James who parries the first sword but is skimmed by the second. He then grabs two of the remaining swords in each of his hands and one more in his other foot and begins to descend down.

"Hama Downfall!" He swings all four of his swords down at James and all that can be heard is the sound of metal hitting metal. James has transformed into Monkey Point and managed to block the attack by using the two swords in his hands and one on his foot.

"Looks like your all show," Hada grins, "What, can't do math monkey?" The *four *swords he's wielding+the *two *he kicked down leaves..."Shit!" James tries to dodge but can't from the position he is in. Two swords crash down, one stabbing into his shoulder, the other into his leg.

Hada pulls on a string that he holds in his hands and all of the blades return to their sheaths except for one that remains in his hand, "I knew you guys were wimps! The three "strongest" members were taken out in the first round! And to a pretty boy, a guy with no tounge, and a chick!" He slaps his knee as he laughs histerically, "Akuma did say he wrecked that blue haired kid. I'll kill you and then I'll our crew will have two colors, by the end of the day we'll have a rainbow under our belt! EIGHEIGHEIGH!!!" 

James rips off all of his bandages, blood still running down him from his last fight and the one he's in the middle of right now, "You'll never get a chance to even see the others..." He grips his two swords with his hands and the other one with his tail and points them all at Hada, "I'll kill every last one of you here and now!"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2009)

Jason vs Geki-

Jason charges at him, but Geki grips his horns and throws him over his shoulder. "GRAH!!!" Jason charges again. "Amazing." Geki thinks to himself, Grabbing Jason's arm and throwing him into a wall. "He just keeps coming. Blinded by his agression.." Geki noted his in his mind, It was truly an amazing devil fruit. But there was something that Geki wanted to see... Genbu... The turtle mask that Jason used in the last stages. He was only in that form for a few seconds, so what could it really do.."

Geki let out a sigh, he would have to get slightly serious in order to get Jason to use that mask. "GRAH!!" Jason charged again, Geki let out a sigh and drew one of his Katana. Jason suddenly stops in his tracks. His mask splits and shatters cuasing his head to turn back to normal. "Show me your true power." Geki comments. "What do you mean." Jason asks. "Show me, Genbu." Jason just smirks, he's not sure how many times he can use genbu or how long it lasts, but fine.. if he wants it... Jason pulls out the Genbu mask and places it on his head. "Let's go."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 8, 2009)

Anya suddenly awok to find one if the guards standing over and the sun beaming down on her face. "Did I win?" she asked herself.

This would be very embarrassing for her to lose to someone like Flynn, but the man did put up a fight and respected him for that.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 8, 2009)

Eastwood island

The two future Gunsmoke pirates had exited the town of Los Diablos, headed North but like always forced to take back routes in order to get past the many military checkpoints.In the North was the Dead Zone after all and the army was to make sure no one passed that border since some people weren't discouraged by the name of that border.Like Sam and Chuck, the two had been going there for years now.

Now they finally reached the Dead Zone they had to be careful, they knew the locations of the minefield and the other traps set up by their folk but the precautions set up by the the natives were much more dangerous and the reason why this "zone" was very suitable for those interested in becoming stronger.

While the Eastswoods relied heavily on their technology and that was reflected in their way of keeping the Dead Zone off limits, the natives had lived in harmony with the ecosystem of the island for centuries and had brokered a deal with the island.The most lethal of Flora and Fauna would be centered right in the Dead Zone.

The two were nearing their destination, now passing trough an canyon, which never was a good thing around these parts.And neither of the two were surprised when growls were heard before a pack of Sabretooth tigers slid down towards them."I'll take 'em."Sam announced before pulling himself up so that he could stand up on his Mustang."6..7..8 of them."He had one hand on his revolver and his free left hand on his chest.

With use of the Fanning technique shot those six rounds held by his right revolver, and while he holstered the right revolver he drew the left revolver and fired two more rounds taking down the last two of the feline assailants.
He sat back down again and started loading his revolvers again.

Just as they were about to exit the canyon a figure appeared, bigger then those before and it stood calmly in front of two horse riders.It was a large bull and the two riders stepped of their horses.Sam still had one revolver in his hand which he was still reloading while Chuck was resting his right hand on his rapier, of course there was a bottle of scotch in his left hand.

"Good afternoon miss, same to you Otoah."The bull gave a nod while the "miss" that was leaning against the side of the bull approached the two men."You guys are late."Cheyenne commented causing Sam to quickly apologize."Sorry, but we ran into some old friends."

Far away from them a large party was tracking the unsuspecting Sam and Chuck.Unknowingly one of these two possessing something this party was very interested in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 8, 2009)

Zetta's face appears on the screens. *"Okay you fodder scum. These last matches have been the worst I've seen in my life...so step your games up!!"* 

*"Let's see here..." Zetta looks at a list, "Okay the winner of the OC Denton vs Alph the Fullmetal Android fight is....Alph whatever his name is!" *
*
"And the winner of the Anya vs Flynn Carson fight is....Flynn Carson but don't think you've won anything you pantywaist son of a bitch Carson! Your performance was horrible!" *

*"Onto the next matches...Kusari Kama...huh what's a fuckin Ninja doing in a Pirate tournament..."* he mumbles but then he shakes his head, *"Pfft...whatever, anyway its that ninja ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) vs Jun Fei Qin on platform 4, Dante vs Kaya on platform 3, and finally Usagi vs Pirate Hunter Finner on platform 2!" *

Meanwhile, Flynn is still unconscious on the platform from the poison. Kaya and Kent carry him away and Flynn has a smile on his face. "Why is he smiling like that?!" Kaya wonders. In his dreams Flynn is swimming in a giant pool of gold coins like Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2009)

Eve returned to where the Little tree pirates once were. "Eh? where is everyone." Eve blinks and looks around. "They be runnin around. Bolt is lookin after Belle, While Jason and James are headin for those guys who beat up bolt." Rex comments, taking a swig of rum. "Kama, Who knows." He laughs. "But our little ninja's fight be comin up next." He looks at the big screen. "I'm curious, Just how strong is he." Eve sighs and takes a seat next to Rex. "I was hoping Jason would see me." She pouted. "Eh, It's fine, But now we be the two's only victors. Dorerererereme!" He laughed. 

With Kama-

"WHERE ARE YOU HIDING YOU BASTARD!" Kama jumps on a monitor and hangs from it until it falls to the ground. "I'LL GET YOU! YOU BASTARD!! HOW DARE YOU INSULT THE MOST AWESOME NINJA OF ALL LIKE THAT! I'LL BLOW YOU UP! I'LL INJECT YOU WITH SO MANY POISONS YOU WONT KNOW WHETHER TO CRAP OUT YOUR ASS OR VOMIT FROM IT!" 

Within moments, Kama is restrained by the Robo-raptors and taken to his fighting platform, but not before he blows up two of them and takes the third ones tail as a prize.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 8, 2009)

_Over a year ago in the West Blue..._
In an ideal hanging the neck of the subject snaps in two and severs the spine which leads to a quick and relatively painless death....that is if everything goes right. Sadly for Annie her hanging hasn't gone right. The noose around her neck is too loose and it strangles her to death slowly, causing mindblowingly intense pain as she struggles to grip the chord with her hands, her legs swinging back and forth violently.  

The crowd that has gathered to watch her execution look on macabrely as if its some kind of show. A local priest from the holy church of Oda stands by uttering a prayer in Annie's name. _This is it_ Annie thinks _this is how I die...._

*BANG! *

A gunshot rings out, one bullet flies in the air and blasts the rope holding up Annie to smithereens. Annie falls to the ground in a heap, coughing in violent spasms. She slowly removes the thick noose revealing a bright red scar going all around her neck.  

"SECURE THE PRISONER!!" the sheriff yells. *BANG!* Suddenly he's shot in the chest and he falls off his horse. More gunshots echo and a man in a black mask that hides his lower face rides in on a white horse towards Annie. He smacks a deputy out of the way and reaches down one arm, heaving up the girl onto his horse. The horseman rides out of town like a bolt of lightning as the remaining Deputies fire at him. 

Several minutes later they are far out of town. The man stops his horse and gets out of the saddle. He carefully picks up Annie and gently lays her on the ground. Annie's eyes are closed and her head is limp. "Please be alright!" the man exclaims. He is about to start CPR when suddenly Annie opens her eyes and socks him in the jaw. 

"WHAT TOOK YOU SO LONG!??!" she hollers at him, "I ALMOST DIED YOU GODDAMN IDIOT!! YOU THINK ITS FUN HANGING LIKE THAT?!" 

The man rubs his jaw and looks down at the ground apologetically, "I know...I'm sorry Annie but the bounty guy was being an asshole and it took me longer then I thought to get the money!"  

Annie shakes her head and sighs while rubbing her neck, "Well you do have the money right?" The man nods and reaches into his belt. He takes out a thick wad of cash and hands it to Annie, "Your bounties gone up..." he mutters. Annie calms down as she sees the money and smiles, "Fella, you're lucky I'm in love with you..." Annie mutters and she kisses him.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 8, 2009)

-At the Hospital-

Belle's eyes open again.  She felt a lot better now and her strength seemed to be coming back again.  But this wasn't the reason for why she woke up.  There was some sort of growling noise nearby.  It sounded like a dog as it stared down an opponent and ready to pounce.  She sat up, and saw Bolt in the chair beside her.  His head had fallen back limp with his beanie covering his face.  His hands were on his stomach and another roar could be heard.
"Urgh.... so....hungry...."
Belle smiles at the unknowing Bolt and begins to chuckle to herself.  Bolt heard the noise and quickly sat up straight, his beanie flying off his face and saw Belle sitting up in her bed.  
"You're an idiot."
He smiles.  "Well, it seems that you're definitely getting back to normal."
"Yeah.  Who would've thought that these robo-dinos would be good doctors.  I'm quite surprised myself."
"I guess, but they don't have comforting feeling that you manage to bring."
It goes silent for a moment and Bolt looks out the window.
"But I'm glad to see you're getting better.  I was worried, you know."
"I'll be fine as long as you're there to help.  I know I'm not exactly the strongest member of the crew, but you seem to make up for my weakness."
He turns back to her.  "Don't say that."
She was a bit startled by that remark and the look he gave her.
"I like to think we balance each other out."
"Really now?"
"Well, as much as I hate to admit it, you've probably prevented me from doing a lot of stupid stuff."
"But you still do stupid stuff."
"I know, but I'm talking about _really_ stupid stuff."
"I guess you're right... Thanks.  You really know how to cheer me up."
There was a bit of an awkward silence for a moment, with two of them looking at each other, until-
*_*GROWL~*_*
Bolt puts his hand on his stomach.
"You hungry?"
"No."
She glares at him for a moment.
"Ok, I am, but hospital food is terrible."
"Then go out and get something to eat."
"But you need to-"
"Don't worry about me.  I've made you guys worry enough as it is.  Get something to eat to ease your nerves."
Bolt gets up and makes his way to the door.
"Well, if you insist."  He opens it and walks out, and just as he was going to close it, he said, "I'll get you some take out."
The door shuts and Belle lays back down in her bed, closes her eyes again, and smiles.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 8, 2009)

*Eastwood island*

The three old friends were catching up, Cheyenne was a good friend but for obvious reasons they couldn't see her that often, the trackers were catching up to them.The three were "picknicking" which to them was sitting on the ground here in a sheltered area (as sitting in the open was just asking for trouble) while the two men were drinking ligour and stuffing themself with the native cuisine Cheyenne took with her.Otoah and the horses waited outside, the bull being more then capable of holding his own here.

The clatter of approaching horses caught the groups attention and they got up to see what was going on.A total of five men on horse arrivedand they circled around the group ,closing them in, before getting of their horses. "Colt Dragoon times 2, one Smith & Wesson model 29 with 83/8 barrel and a.....Lady smith."As three of them were drawing their guns he counting and identifying the different guns, a habit of him, besides it allowed for easier bullet counting.

"We heard you recently acquired a time piece, we'll be needing that son."The leader, or so Sam assumed, spoke up.Sam though held one hand behind his back, holding three fingers up, signaling that he would take three and that the other two were for Chey and Chuck.Both of them assumed correctly that Sam would take the three gun users."You mean this one?"He took out the pocketwatch."You can take it."He threw it high in the air, catching the two subordinates completely off guard.Both scrambling for the timepiece instead of watching Sam.

The leader jumped out of the way, before making a run for the pocket watch while the two remaining gunners shot down by Sam in mid run, he too making a run for the pocket watch. All the while continuing to fire at the leader of the group but rocks and plants  coupled with their high speeds kept him from landing a shot, while the leader returned fire with his Colt dragoons, though firing a lot slower because of the dual gun use.Single action revolvers like that needed the Fanning technique to fire quickly since the hammer had to cocked before every shot.

In the meantime Chuck was battling an man that used a large ball and chain as an weapon, the large man's strength surpassed Chuck's the Union soldier was much faster and with his unpredictable intoxicated fightingstyle he was driving the balll and chain user crazy, though the larger man had a far reach.
The wild swings made it impossible for Chuck to get close and so with a spin he flung his half full bottle of scotch at the man's face after the ball smashed down inches away from Chuck's body.

The bottle smashed straight into the man's face, the alcohol worsening the wounds.With a rapid yet still somewhat stumbling pace he closed the distance as the man screamed out in pain and was briefly distracted and slashed once trough the man's throat, finishing him off."Damn, that was my last bottle of scotch."He said as he opened his flask and started on his Tequila.

Chey and Sam were having a harder time with their opponents though, but Chuck knew his friends and was sure that they would be able to take out these guys.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 9, 2009)

_Over a year ago in the West Blue..._
Annie wakes up in bed, she yawns and stares up at the ceiling in silent thought. The scar around her neck is now gone. An arm nestles around her waist and clutches her affectionately. "You ready?" he asks her. Annie looks at her partner Wesley and shrugs, "As long as I don't hang this time..." she replies.    

Later that day, high over a ridge line Annie zooms in on a town with her telescope. She lays flat on her stomach with Wesley by her side. "Alright time for momma to bring home the bacon," she mutters. Annie mounts her chestnut brown horse and winks at Wesley. "Don't be late this time," Annie tells him and she rides off towards the town. 

We focus on a quaint little bank where several customers are making their daily deposits. A fat and bored looking guard stands at the door picking his nose. He wears a nametag that reads, _My name is Joe ask me how my day is going._ Joe however doesn't look like he's having a nice day. Annie walks into the bank and looks at the guard. "Hiya Joe how's your day going?" she asks him in a cheerful voice. The guard rolls his eyes and gives Annie a look that could kill as if saying, "Are you fucking kidding me?"  

"Fine...." he mutters in a mechanical and dispirited voice, "How can I help you?" he asks. 

"You can go to sleep, that would help!" Annie replies. *BLAM!* She draws her gold revolver in  a blur and knocks him over the head. The guard who's name isn't even Joe, slumps to the floor. *BANG! BANG!* Annie fires up at the roof. "THIS IS A STICKUP EVERYONE PUT YOUR HANDS UP AND GET TO THE FLOOR NOW!!!!" 

"Oh my god that's Annie the Kid!!" someone mutters. Annie laughs and kicks a patron to the floor, "THAT'S RIGHT ANNIE THE KID, THE DEMON GUNSLINGER OF WEST BLUE!!" she announces proudly. Annie walks up to a male teller at the front counter and points her revolver at him. "START LOADING UP THE BERI NOW!" she commands. The teller nods nervously and starts thrusting handfuls of cash into a bag. As Annie takes the bag suddenly someone busts through the front door, it's Wesley. Annie spins around and points her gun at him. 

"Who in the blue hell are you?!" she exclaims. Wesley nods his head, "I'm the bounty hunter that's been chasin' you." Suddenly he fires at Annie. She could easily just dodge or counterattack but instead she lets the bullet hit her revolver and it drops out of her hand. 

"OW! YA GOT ME!" she exclaims in a mock voice and she falls to her knees. Wesley appears over her in a burst of speed and handcuffs Annie. "You won't hurt anyone ever again!" he announces heroically. 

Several minutes later the local Sheriff arrives and he has his Deputies march Annie to the jailhouse. The Sheriff looks at Wesley and shakes his hand, "That girl is a menace to society. Her bounty is over 5 Million....you did a fine job son!"

Wesley nods sheepishly, "Aw shucks it was nothing really.....so uh where can I find the Bounty collector?" he asks the sheriff.


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2009)

"Oh shit, I'm up" Said Finner. 

"Lucky Bastard, When the hell do I get to fight?!" Marc raged. "Just stay here and watch my back during the fight. I don't want to get messed with during the fight." 

Alright alright.. But you better win this round or I'll never let you live it down." "Don't worry. I think I already knew that."

Finner walked through the crowd and leapt onto the platform.

"Usagi eh? You're my opponent. You look pretty tough. This should be fun."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 9, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> "Oh shit, I'm up" Said Finner.
> 
> "Lucky Bastard, When the hell do I get to fight?!" Marc raged. "Just stay here and watch my back during the fight. I don't want to get messed with during the fight."
> 
> ...



Usagi sits cross legged on the Robotic Raptor meditating calmly. As the Raptor reaches the platform, the giant seven foot tall 800 pound Panda stands to his full height and takes off his oversized straw hat from his head. He tosses it towards the stands not caring to hide his face anymore. Usagi yawns and takes a swig from the wine jug attached to his belt and belches. 

"Okay let's do this..." he mutters. Usagi leaps to the center of the platform and lands in front of Finner with great impact.  He bows towards Finner, "It will be an honor to face you in combat." 

"Want some wine?" he offers the Pirate Hunter, extending his wine jug towards him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 9, 2009)

Jun looks up into the air when she hears that her fight is next. "I must go." She jumps out of the carriage, and runs towards the arena. 

Rek sighed. "Well she's quite eager."

"Well at least her rage will be used on more useful matters." Uno said. 

"Yes, but without her spear I doubt she'll be effective in combat. "

"But we have dozens of spears in the ship. Why didn't she get one?"

Rek shrugged. "I believe she said something about warrior pride, but somehow I think there's more."

_5 years ago, Valley of the Setting Moon, Jade Empire_

It was summer. In the Valley of the Setting Moon in the heart of the Empire, hundreds of young men and women from all over the Empire to participate in the Imperial Examination. It was a grueling series of tests which determined if an examinee was qualified to become a Royal Guard or not.

Jun was with her fellow classmates from her monastery. They were in a large clearing surrounded by willow trees and other foliage native to their land.

Jun wore a red gi which beared the sigil of her monastery. Her classmates wore white gi and wielded a variety of weapons. Jun herself was holding onto a spear, similar to the one she uses without the complex markings. They all had cuts and bruises, but Jun seemed to have the least.

"I see everyone's finished with their sparring." An old woman in monastic robes said as she walked towards the group. Jun and her classmates bowed their heads to the old woman as she approached.

"Master, it is good to see you." Jun said.

"It is pleasant to see you as well, Jun." She replied. "How is your sparring sessions with your classmates?" 

Jun sighed, holding onto her auburn hair, which was tied in a bun. "I am victorious in every fight, master." She says stoically. "However in each bout I keep destroying my spear."

She points to a pile of broken spears below a willow tree. 

Jun's master chuckled. "Jun, what did I tell you about exerting to much force? Power is required for your strikes to slay your foes. But remember that too much power causes ruin."

Jun bows to her master in shame. "I apologize, master. I will take your advice and remember it always."

Jun's master chuckled again. "Very good. Now all of you rest, for the next day the first part of the exam begins."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 9, 2009)

_Over a year ago in the West Blue..._
"Okay that's five million Beri," says the bounty collector. He sits at a desk with a heavy steel reinforced case full of money and takes out two thick stacks of clean crisp cash. 

"Much obliged," Wesley replies, he takes the two stacks of money and stuffs them into his satchel. He calculates in his mind just how much money that puts their total so far since he and Annie have been running this scam. Soon they'll have enough to settle down and live like royalty for the rest of their lives. Maybe one or two more jobs after this, then I'll ask her to marry me he muses. 

The bounty collector stands and crosses off Annie's face on her bounty poster with red ink. "Well young man I don't know how you did it but good job. This girl is supposed to be the fastest gunhand in the West Blue." 

Wesley chuckles, "Well I'm not too shabby myself and I got lucky," he replies. "Have a good one," Wesley tells the bounty master as he heads out the door.

Elsewhere, Annie stands in the middle of a courtroom with a bored face. The stern judge glares at Annie and slams his gavel, "You are hereby sentenced to death by hanging. Do you have any last words in your defense?" he asks Annie.   

Annie shrugs, "Uh will that hanging be one way or round trip?" she asks with a laugh. 

Meanwhile at the edge of town a man in a long black coat and wide brimmed black hat approaches, his horse is as black as his clothing and he has nothing but bad intentions written on his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 9, 2009)

Kama sat quietly in the center of the platform, waiting for his opponent to arrive. A the seconds passed a stress mark began to build on his head until he exploded. "WHERE THE HELL IS SHE!?" He shouted.

With Jason-

"TAKE THIS!" Jason through a punch, Geki ducked and slashed Jason's stomach, but no blood came out. His skin was much harder now. "Interesting." Geki thought to himself. "His defense has improved beyond expectations." He jumped back. "No more fooling around. Reiko, Break them out and let's get going." The women with the eyepatch nodded. BOOM! the ice exploded as hundreds of daggers flew into the air. "Hada, Get back, We're done here." Hada jumps out of the way, and returns all his blades to their rightful spots. "DAMN IT! WHAT MAKES YOU THINK YOU CAN JUST RUN WHEN YOU CHOSE!?" Jason shouts. 

"Because. You are not worthy of us  yet." Geki commented.


----------



## Zetta (Apr 9, 2009)

In the midst of his climactic duel against Zetta, Drake got a phonecall. *BURU BURU BURU* He raised his hand and Zetta stopped moving. "Mind if I take this? You've been calling in announcements all the time..." Zetta pondered this for a second and nodded.

Drake answered. "This is Drake." He listened to the message. "Uhu...uhu...really?" He frowned. "Guess I don't have a choice." He sighed and looked at Zetta. "We"ll have to continue this another time. The higher-ups want me to give a general report." Zetta looked dissapointed.

"Awww, but we were just getting to the good part..." Drake nodded. "I know, I know. But I'm sure we'll see eachother again some day." He waved to the other officers and started walking towards the mountain where G9 was. "See ya later Flame Hair."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 9, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Kama sat quietly in the center of the platform, waiting for his opponent to arrive. A the seconds passed a stress mark began to build on his head until he exploded. "WHERE THE HELL IS SHE!?" He shouted.



Jun jumps onto the platform and bos her head to Kama in respect. "I apologize for the delay. Let us begin."

Jun begins, grabbing Kama by the arm and slamming him on the ground. She clutches his arm tightly, and begins to twist it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2009)

Annie looks up at a small screen showing Jun's match among others. "My money's on Warrior Princess," she mutters, her nickname for Jun. The Gunslinger remembers when the woman had helped save her life back when she went on her crazy vendetta and almost died. It seemed so long ago at this point now that she thinks about it. 

_Over a year ago in the Grand Line..._
An Everett base lays in ruins, a flaming hulk and bodies are strewn everywhere. Two figures are in the center of the carnage. Annie lays slumped on the ground on one knee panting heavily, blood pours down the right side of her face and her left arm lays limp at her side due to a deep slash wound. James stands over her with his Gunblade pointed at her face. The gunslinger is out of bullets, out of words, and out of time. 

"You should've stayed in that comfy little mansion in Shabondy." he tells her in a cold voice without emotion. Annie spits a glob of blood at his feet, "Just do it," she mutters, "I'll say hi to Mom for you." 

James slashes at Annie's neck with killing intent and the Gunslinger closes her eyes. Suddenly she feels a burst of movement and hears metal grind up against metal. Annie quickly opens her eyes and sees Jun standing in front of Annie with her spear blocking James Gunblade. Her arms shake with effort as James suddenly pushes her backwards with a casual wave of his blade. 

"What the hell are you doing here?!" she asks Jun. 
_
Right here right now..._
Annie nods, "Yeah Jun will do just fine." 

Jessie looks at the screen with interest, "I'd like to fight her," she mutters.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 10, 2009)

Dante suddenly charges towards Anglora in a wild manner. Anglora stood ready awaiting Dante's move patiently, like a spider awaiting some unlucky bug to get caught up in its web. Though, as Dante advanced, he suddenly stopped. His name was just called for a match in the rookie pirate tournament. Dante gave Anglora along with the four members of the Unnamed crew a vengeful look of rage as he turned around and started off towards the tournament stadium with much agility.

Anglora lowered her sparking hand that was aimed at Dante moments ago. She rested it at her side. She then took a sigh of relief knowing that she would no longer have to meet Dante in combat. Anglora turned around to see Annie's, Tatsu's, Jessie's and Shin's bewildered faces. All of them were dumbfounded as they witnessed Anglora attempting to defend Annie. Anglora looked at Shin for a moment, recalling his familiar face.

*"Well if it isn't the Smokin' Samurai Shin. Last time we met was in the North Blue where you was kind enough not to attack a woman. Now look at you, a worthy swordsman with a hefty bounty on your head." * Anglora said as she winked at Shin.

Anglora then turned her attention to Jessie. *"You must be Jessie Roseo. I hear that you have massive strength, it's nice to see a woman having both the brains and the brawn."* Anglora said while nodding at Jessie.

Anglora's eyes made their way towards Tatsu as she stared at him, sizing him up. *"You must be the dragon zoan that's all over the news these days. Tatsu if I'm not mistaken. Many people frown upon the zoan fruits but you give them a good name."*

Finally, Anglora turned to face Annie, slowly walking towards her and smiling. *"And you, Gun Genius Annie. The few times that we've met haven't been the most pleasant, but on our most recent meeting, you offered me something. You offered me a chance to be free......to live free! You offered me a position in your crew."* Anglora suddenly stopped. She looked up towards the sky and smiled and looked back at Annie.

*"If you don't mind, I would like to temporarily join your crew, hun."*


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 10, 2009)

_Over a year ago in the Grand Line..._

"What the hell are you doing here?!" she asks Jun. 

Jun glances over to Annie, and then shifts her attention to James. She was wearing her plate armor from her time as a Royal Guard, without her helmet. On her ear was a black dendenmushi, which began to speak after Jun had located Annie

"You've found her?" A familiar voice asks.

"She is still alive." She replied.

"Her enemy?"

"Barely injured."

"Keep the good man occupied. Ruru and I will arrive soon with the cannons."

The dendenmushi went silent. Jun looked at James again, and clutched her spear tightly. "Willow Spin." Jun spins her spear at high speeds, creating a small rotating hurricane around her. She charges at James, slicing everything in her path.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 10, 2009)

Anglora's eyes made their way towards Tatsu as she stared at him, sizing him up. *"You must be the dragon zoan that's all over the news these days. Tatsu if I'm not mistaken. Many people frown upon the zoan fruits but you give them a good name."*

Tatsu looked at the woman curiously, "Uh, thanks..." He replies thinking he should check the news more often.

*" You offered me a chance to be free......to live free! You offered me a position in your crew."* Anglora suddenly stopped. She looked up towards the sky and smiled and looked back at Annie.

*"If you don't mind, I would like to temporarily join your crew, hun."*

Tatsu's eyes grow wide, "Whaaa?" He looks at Annie, "When did you do this exactly?"  He then returns his gaze to Anglora, "Though we haven't really talked much, from what I've heard your a Marine or a Makaosu agent. Either way, those are two things we aren't huge fans around here."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 10, 2009)

Dante had finished with the pirates after he had destroyed their boat, when he saw Famine come towards him. He walked in a deranged manner, twitching slightly as he did so.

"General...! Dante!" he said, "Your name was called up in the arena a few moments ago."

*"Ah crap! I totally forgot about that fight!"* Dante said looking at the state of himself. Annie haddone a number on him and his left arm was still numb.

"I...I'm a medical....person. I usually poison people but I can change any body of water to poison or antidote." He took out a bottle of water. "I developed a healing one. I can't use it too often as its very complicated but ...you're the General! Dante!"

*"Uhhh....cool! I can go with that."* Dante said having already taken out the bullets

Famine took out a bottle of water and put his hand on it. The bottle glowed and Famine applied the green cream onto the wound once it had finished.

"You'll at least be able to move it now...." he said

A purple strange smoke was emanating from his arm and it was true, he could move it again. It still hurt but at least he could use his left arm now. 

*"Good job!"* Dante said and Famine bowed. *"Uhhh...right..."* he said totally unused to this level of obediance. Famine told Dante the platform and the opponent name.

*"A chick? Man!"* Dante said before leaping off. *"I've been doing nothing but hitting women today."* he grinned as if he enjoyed it slightly, something he would have abhored before his amulet was shattered.

He leaped from building to building and soon heard the massive cheers from the arena. He scaled the huge stadium and leaped from the top of it, through the crowd and landed on Platform 3 having done several flips and mid air somersaults. He took out Rudra and pointed it to the sky.

*"Dante! Has Arrived!"* he said. He was met with boos as his earlier performance had not endeared him to the fans. In his head however he heard nothing but nothing but applause.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 10, 2009)

-With Bolt-

As he walked, his shoulders were shrugged, his hands were in his pockets and his eyes were darting from sign to sign in search for something that said "Take Out".
"Frickin' food.  So hungry..." he murmured to himself.
This continued for a few moments until there was a loud roar from his stomach that brought him to his knees.  He gripped his belly and looked up.
"FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!  AREN'T THERE ANY PLACES to...."
It was then he saw it.  The magical sign with the words "Take Out".  He immediately jumped to his feet and darted to the store, not even knowing what kind of food was sold there.  He ran in and slammed his hand onto the counter.
"8 ORDERS OF THE BEST THING YOU GOT HERE!"
An old man with his eyes closed turned around and smiled at Bolt.  He gently asked, "So that is 8 orders of the Super Noodle with Extravagant Meat Extravaganza?"
"YES!  NOW!"

-Minutes Later- 
The man puts a brown paper bag on the counter and then begins using his fingers to add up the cost of the order.
"Hmmm, now let me see, thats 8 orders... carry the 4...."
*SLAM*
Bolt puts handful of belli onto the counter.  The old man seemed quite shocked and decided to count it.
"Excuse me, son, but it seems you've given me too much.  Let me get you some change and-"
But Bolt's foot was already out of the door.  He turned to the man, already with a bowl of noodles in hand and about to take the first bite.
"I'm busy.  Hungry.  Keep the change."
The door closes and Bolt walks out.

-Moments Later-

Another batch of noodles are stuffed into his already full mouth.
"Mfn!  Tffz ffr frdd!" Translation: _"Man!  These are good!"_
He gulps it all down and wipes off bits of sauce that covered his lips.  
"So good~"
He looks into the paper bag the old man had given him.
"Hope I got enough for Belle as well..."
*BOOM*
In the distance, the loud noise could be heard and Bolt stops in his place.
"Loud noises... in town?  That can only mean one thing."  His eyes light up.  "A fight!"
He then looks down at the paper bag of food he was holding.
"No.  I can't.  Belle is hungry too..."  He then looks up again into the distance and grins stupidly.  "But one peek can't hurt." 
And he begins to make his way to where the ruckus was coming from.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2009)

Kaya observes her opponent calmly. He was cocky, obviously, and weilded 2 swords. Kaya smiled. Platform 3. No weapons allowed. She chuckled as 2 burly gaurds relieved him of his weapons.

"I'm Kaya. Hi." She said, before throwing herself at Dante. She tried for a low spinning kick, but it was avoided, so she brought her foot up quickly and settled for a nice kick to her opponents balls instead.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

Jun jumps onto the platform and bos her head to Kama in respect. "I apologize for the delay. Let us begin."Jun begins, grabbing Kama by the arm and slamming him on the ground. She clutches his arm tightly, and begins to twist it. Kama counters by kicking his right leg backward into Jun's back and knocking her away from him. He then grabs his arm and begins to rotate it. "It wasn't so bad, been a long time since a pretty girl had me in an arm lock like that." He commented. "But this is no time for romance!" He shouted, fist high in the air.

"My crew is 2/4! meaning two wins four losses! I need to win this battle no matter what!" He reached into his shirt and pulled out a small hand scythe with a chain and weight at the end. "I can tell from your movements, we're both the same." He grinned through his mask, cause thats what awesome ninja's do. "So, You should know how i feel about the warriors pride." He tosses the weapon towards Jun. "If i have a weapon, It's no fair if you don't have a weapon."


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Usagi sits cross legged on the Robotic Raptor meditating calmly. As the Raptor reaches the platform, the giant seven foot tall 800 pound Panda stands to his full height and takes off his oversized straw hat from his head. He tosses it towards the stands not caring to hide his face anymore. Usagi yawns and takes a swig from the wine jug attached to his belt and belches.
> 
> "Okay let's do this..." he mutters. Usagi leaps to the center of the platform and lands in front of Finner with great impact.  He bows towards Finner, "It will be an honor to face you in combat."
> 
> "Want some wine?" he offers the Pirate Hunter, extending his wine jug towards him.



"I don't drink" Said Finner, "Thanks for the offer anyway" Finner Unsheathed his dual swords on his back.

"I think I'll start you off with the two sword style. If you can survive I'll take it up to three. But that's *if* you survive."

Finner unsheathed the dual Sabers on his back and moved towards Usagi. He noted the way the Panda moved and positioned his staff. "A seasoned fighter this one is." Finner thought to himself. "Understimating him would be a very bad idea."

Usagi parried Finner's blades and swung the bottom of his staff upwards in a slicing motion. Finner just managed to move away and witness his hair get sliced by the vicious air current produced by the staff's swinging motion.

"He's far too fast. I need more fluid motion to get past that defensive stance."

"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING FINNER!?!" Marc yelled from the sidelines. "STOP MESSING AROUND AND KICK THAT PANDA'S ASS!"

Finner glanced back at Marc. He turned around just in the nick of time and barely reacted to Usagi's downward strike. It was so powerful his swords were vibrating like crazy.

"Shit. That bastard Marc. A few more of those hits and my swords are history. I need to end this quickly."

"You're strong. Very strong. I was foolish to underestimate you."

Finner unsheathed the two sabers on his waist and slung them onto his wrists. He now had all 4 swords unsheathed and swinging them in a windmill fashion.

"This is my defensive stance Wirinyuu. Only two people in history have managed to dodge my attacks. Prepare yourself."

Finner rushed towards Usagi.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 10, 2009)

"Keep it down you idiot" Terra said hitting Marc across the head. "He almost got killed just a while ago because of your noise." Marc muttered darkly under his breath annoyed, "He should have gotten platform four" Marc said folding his hands in disappointment. "Then at least I would have something to do."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 10, 2009)

Dantes balls were hit so hard that he felt as if they were about to shoot out of his ears.

"Ow. Fuck! You stupid arsehole women!" His knees felt weak and he wanted to throw up. "You...just...don't know how painful that is. you girls always go for that place but why do you think other guys don't do that to each other?! Because it is quite literally below the belt!" 

As he spoke he got another kick to the jewels and the crowd all made a collective groan. Dante fell to his knees and hit the ground. Kaya went round the back of him and lined up another ball buster. Just before the kick landed Dante managed to forward somersault away from the kick. He continued to the edge of the ring, putting some distance between them so he could recover. 

Despite the blatant intention to torture him, this woman had a lot of power. The kicks showed a fair amount of technique, of course that may be all that she was good at. The stance was unfamiliar to him. It was certainly a unique fighting style, unlike crane, monkey, tiger or even drunken. He would have to test it out using the orthodox styles before using his own style.

He knew the syrens song Vergil had used on him was going to wear off and he would return to being an unthinking beast. Dante wanted to gather as much info on this style before going instinctual. He curled his wrists in and lowered his stance, walking in a jittery and jumpy manner. Monkey style. 

He leaped to her side and threw an awkward punch. She blocked. He continued pressing with his left hand, attacking on the same side. She deftly ducked only to be faced with the left arm descending towards the back of her head. She dodged once more swaying her head and lifting it suddenly along with her leg performing a textbook axe kick towards his right shoulder. Dante then did a ludicrous move, dropping his right shoulder and performing a mid air cartwheel infront of her face as the kick descended. 

He landed gracefully and smiled. "Seems you know other moves besides trying to crack my nuts." Dantes eyes focussed and beckoned her to attack with a come hither with his finger.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 10, 2009)

Marc glanced away from Finner's match to the other match taking place and was immediately sorry he did. Marc winced as the girl kicked the guy violently in the balls. Another swift kick followed and Marc was doubled up on the ground in empathetic pain. "Whats wrong?" Terra said worried. She stepped forward her feet getting dangerously near Marc's crotch who was sitting on the ground. "Nothing now back the fuck up and mind your own business" he said quickly eyeing her feet cautiously.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 10, 2009)

Jun jumps onto the platform and bos her head to Kama in respect. "I apologize for the delay. Let us begin."Jun begins, grabbing Kama by the arm and slamming him on the ground. She clutches his arm tightly, and begins to twist it. Kama counters by kicking his right leg backward into Jun's back and knocking her away from him. He then grabs his arm and begins to rotate it. "It wasn't so bad, been a long time since a pretty girl had me in an arm lock like that." He commented. "But this is no time for romance!" He shouted, fist high in the air.

"You are noisy for a practicioner of ninjutsu. I am surprised you do not wear orange jumpsuits." She comments.

"My crew is 2/4! meaning two wins four losses! I need to win this battle no matter what!" He reached into his shirt and pulled out a small hand scythe with a chain and weight at the end. "I can tell from your movements, we're both the same." He grinned through his mask, cause thats what awesome ninja's do. "So, You should know how i feel about the warriors pride." He tosses the weapon towards Jun. "If i have a weapon, It's no fair if you don't have a weapon."

Jun looks at the weapon kama gave her, and throws it away. "My fists are weapons enough."

Jun charges and aims a punch at his chest. Kama dodges and counters with a punch of his own, but Jun sidesteps and delivers a spin kick to his face.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2009)

Eastwood island

Sam was still battling the leader of the five, the two were ducking behind and rolling for cover while they attempted to get closer to the pocket watch that had been thrown away by Sam in order to distract his opponent.It was minus 9 to minus 7 for Sam's opponent, that's the way he counted and it meant that he had 3 (out of 12) shots left in his second revolver while his opponent still had 5 in his second.

With a fighting style that based around speed most people used one gun, it allowed for the fastest use of the revolver with the Fanning technique, most people would then quickly  take cover in order reload when the revolver was empty but there were a few, like Sam and Sean here, Sam's current opponent.This was reserved for ambidextrous people who would quickly holster and draw a secondary revolver when the first one was empty, it was useful against most other gunslingers since most were orthodox and only used one revolver.

Against a two gun user there would no advantage, having lost two shots already because of those earlier guys he had to play it smart.Sam made a run for the pocket watch, in mid run he kept firing at the rocks Sean was hiding behind, He passed the dead body of one the men, the smallest of the ground and was forced to do a diving roll just over the dead body.His revolver, empty now slid out of his hands and away from him, though briefly something shiny could be seen in his hand.No one noticed it though and Sean tried to finish it off right there and then.

Sam could just roll back and over that little guy's dead body, puling it up and using it as a shield before the bullets slammed into the body. Minus 11 and minus 12 finally, as Sean made another run for the pocketwatch, also he was hoping that he could get around that humanshield Sam was using by running in that direction and the gunner was reloading during the run.

Right then Sam popped his head out from cover, on the other side and below the arm of the dead guy his right hand popped out as well, holding the Lady Smith that he had picked up during that dive roll and shot Sean once in the knee, the man screamed out in pain as he fell down and attempted to finish reloading his gun, which was hard as most of the bullets fell out his hand during the fall.

Sam though shot several times more, first one to shoot the gun out of his hands.The final two shot off both his trigger fingers, what little treat was left was gone now."Yuck."He was visibly disgusted by himself, not by having to use that dead body for a shield but by the fact that he used a semi-automatic, and a LadySmith at that.He quickly dropped the gun and wiped his hands off. 

He casually strolled over to crippled man, first picking up the Colt Army he had "accidentally" dropped during that diving roll earlier and then continued over to the man."So what's so special about this pocketwatch?"The man didn't seem to pay attention to Sam's presence until the gunslinger placed his right foot on the man's injured knee."Take your time,I have all the time in the world."He said as he pressed down with his foot.

With Cheyenne

The girl was battling a man using a billy club, though the girl obviously outclassed this guy, the only reason why it took so long was because Cheyenne didn't use a weapon and so she distanced herself from the club wielding man."Rising Rabbit."She finally decided and her left leg was coated by a white furry armor resembling a rabbit's leg.She pushed off on this foot, and made an uncanny flying leap towards the man."Falling Bison!"Her outstretched right leg was coated in a similar armor though this fashioned after a bison's leg.

The hoof smashed straight in the man's face, the added speed from the rabbit leg pushoff combined with the hardness of this leg was enough to finish this guy off."You've gotten slow in your old age."Chuck mused as he was observing the battle, the smack later reminded him that it wasn't wise to say such things to a lady, especially not to Cheyenne.

Sam called the two, telling them to hurry up and they rushed towards him.The man was standing next to his horse and was tinkering with the Pocketwatch.Eventually he managed to get the desired result and the back of the Pockwatch opened, and a folded piece of paper fell out."A map?"Though Sean had told him that there was something hidden in the pocketwatch, something the leader of that gang sent Sean and his party to retrieve. 

"......Not a good one though."He attempting to make sense out of it."The moron that made this mixed up East and West and also can't spell for shit."The three gave the map a closer look, even Cheyenne had trouble with this map.It wasn't that detailed or accurate even but she could make out the general areas certain that were marked by an X."This one should be near the lake a few miles North-East from here.....If this was a fairy tale and this was really a treasure map."

"Yeah, I don't really buy it either but seeing as how wanted this piece of paper was it can't hurt to take a look, besides I don't think a moron that can't spell would bother to put up an elaborate prank like this, it seems more likely he was too stupid to remember the locations himself and so had to make this map."The two had to agree that this made sense and so they took off.

Not far from them a maimed Sean was crawling in a South direction.In his mouth a revolver, it was hopeless though.Crippled in the Dead Zone without triggerfingers? He would've been better off dead, now his natural instinct to survive would only bring him a slow and painful death.Eaten alive by some kind of dangerous animal.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2009)

Annie scratches her head in bewilderment as she hears Anglora's wish to join their crew. She certainly didn't see this coming. The Gunslinger stares at Anglora and shrugs, "Uhhhh.....well you're right, I did ask you if you wanted to join but you refused." 

Anglora and the Unnamed Crew have a complicated history. Especially after Anglora tried to attack and kill the crew way back before they even got to the Grand Line, and then Annie tried to blow up Anglora to kingdom come back on Wyaton. However at the last moment just when things looked grim for Annie and her brother, Anglora had freed them.

Annie turns towards her crewmates, "She did help me out when I needed it....and well it looks like she's changed," Annie says referring to Anglora helping her fight Dante. 

"I don't know, we all agreed that we're equal in this crew, so its up to guys really," Annie says matter of factly.

Jessie crosses her arms and shrugs, "Well I don't mind really, and if she's lying then I'll bust her face in," she tells Anglora with a smile. "No offense, hehe," she laughs sheepishly.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2009)

Kama flips across the ground to counter act the force of Jun's blow and stops himself just before the edge of the ring. "This is why i don't like self driven women. you try to help them and they kick you in the face." He took out three bombs from his sleeve and threw them towards Jun, Two of them let out a large cloud and the final one did nothing. "Now then." Kama thinks to himself pulling out a bow and an arrow. "Splitter." He pulls back on the arrow and fires, POOF! The arrow slits into six smaller ones and soars into the cloud.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2009)

*"Well if it isn't the Smokin' Samurai Shin. Last time we met was in the North Blue where you was kind enough not to attack a woman. Now look at you, a worthy swordsman with a hefty bounty on your head."* Anglora said as she winked at Shin.

"Yeah, the good old times when I could still stick to my ethics......"He gave a deep sigh."Women."And briefly shook his head."I miss those times, when I could still look at myself in the mirror."He usually wasn't this bitter but that moment he made that decision to chose saving Annie over his ethics had left it's marks on his self esteem.He felt like he, abandoned part of himself when he did so.

"I'm surprised you want to join us though."He changed the subject, after all she had just suddenly announced she want to join.

"I don't know, we all agreed that we're equal in this crew, so its up to guys really," Annie says matter of factly.

"I'm not sure though, I mean you were a marine when you attacked as first and then later turned out to be a Makaosu, who says you're not a.....A...."He started to count on his fingers."A triple agent, or would that make her a normal spy?"He scratched his head once, deciding it would be best if he stopped attempting to decipher spy terms.

"On the other side we don't have that many chicks with a pleasant personality, and I've had good experiences with another former female....Uhm baddie.....In the past."He was referring to M.J.

"Tough decision...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2009)

"On the other side we don't have that many chicks with a pleasant personality, and I've had good experiences with another former female....Uhm baddie.....In the past,"  Shin remarks. 

Annie rolls her eyes at this comment and Jessie frowns. "I'm perky and cheerful aren't I...." Jessie mutters quietly. With an expression very much like this...

Annie taps Jessie on the shoulder, "I don't think that he was referring to you and of course you're cheerful. Hey look at the bright side at least you're not a meathead with the IQ of seaweed." 

Marcks who had been standing there the whole time, yes he was just being very quiet, and he nods his head at Anglora, "I think that anyone can change and I've got no problem with you joining the crew but if you do join you'll have to be my underling since you're new."  The sniper grins with enthusiasm as he finally get to have someone on the crew who's beneath him and a hot chick no less.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2009)

Kaya's eyes narrowed. He was using a strange stance...monkey style, if she had to guess. Though there was something strange about it...it was tainted. Obviously this man knew other stances, and she was betting this wast his most deadly. "Dragon's...Song!" Kaya shouted, launching herself at him again. No use. He performed an excellent back handspring and returned the favor, his fists slamming into Kaya's now exposed stomach. A well placed kick brough her to her knees. "Damn...Elf song!" She shouted, springing up and slamming her hand into his windpipe. "Points!" She shouted, trying her finishing move, but Dante was too fast, ducking and weaving and finally finishing with an uppercut that caught Kaya hard in the chin. "Damn!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2009)

Annie rolls her eyes at this comment and Jessie frowns. "I'm perky and cheerful aren't I...." Jessie mutters quietly.

Annie taps Jessie on the shoulder, "I don't think that he was referring to you and of course you're cheerful. Hey look at the bright side at least you're not a meathead with the IQ of seaweed." 


"Of course I wasn't referring to you Jessie."Shin told their Shipwright, the expression she was making made the big brother in him want to scoop her up and give her a big hug.But that seemed too Okama-ish to Shin for some reason, it was one thing to receive an hug from a girl and then pretend you couldn't care less but to act so feminine was looked down upon in his culture.

"Actually I have no problems with either you, Anya, M.J. or even Anglora here for that matter."He was rather "subtle" about it but he was referring to Annie, that much was clear since the only females on the Infinite that he didn't mention liking where Annie and her pet panther.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 10, 2009)

Anglora bowed graciously as Annie agreed to let her join the crew. She hugged Annie and thanked her for her forgiving spirit. *"I know our relationship thus far has been rather..... difficult, but I'm a changed woman. Thank you for giving me a chance, you won't regret it."* Anglora said with much sincerity.

Anglora then turned to face both Tatsu and Shin, the two who were questioning whether or not to let her join. Anglora bowed to them as well. *"I understand your questionable demeanor towards this situation. I assure you though, you won't regret your decision."* Anglora said trying to convince the guys.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2009)

"Actually I have no problems with either you, Anya, M.J. or even Anglora here for that matter."He was rather "subtle" about it but he was referring to Annie, that much was clear since the only females on the Infinite that he didn't mention liking where Annie and her pet panther.

Annie mock laughs at Shin, "Oh you're the master of subtlety aren't ya fella?" she replies and she doubts that he could even spell subtlety. "Oh yeah but you missed Dave," Annie tells Shin, referring to their last surviving original deckhand, in fact he had been with them since Gecko Island. "Dave is a secret Okama, didn't you know?" 

This is a lie of course but Annie hopes that it will still bother Shin, him and his tight ass moral code. Suddenly Anglora bows towards Annie and hugs her... 

*"I know our relationship thus far has been rather..... difficult, but I'm a changed woman. Thank you for giving me a chance, you won't regret it." * 

Annie feels her busted ribs pop as the woman hugs her but she still forces a smile, "Okay great happy to have you aboard....easy now broken ribs over here!" she says and breathes a sigh of relief when the woman let's go.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 11, 2009)

Nonki Crew vs. Hunter

As Jae-Sung was flying towards Hunter, Eric launched one of his chains and grabbed Jae-Sung's leg.  Jae-Sung retracted his dagger from Hunter's sword and landed on his face.  Paegun and Sooyoung both began charging Hunter, who had a large smile on his face.  Hunter gripped his sword tightly, ready to parry their combined attack.

"Cannon Expel!"

Hunter looked at Joseph and saw a cannonball appear out of thin-air, "What the!?!?"

Hunter dodged the cannonball but Paegun and Sooyoung were already in front or him, "Shit."

Hunter shoved his blade into the ground and spun around on the hilt, kicking away Paegun and Sooyoung.

"Slice!"

The ground where Hunter's sword collapsed and he lost his balance.  Eric launched two chains at Hunter to grab him in his moment of confusion.  Hunter saw the chains flying towards him, his 'Biscione' sword was in the ground, and his 'Griffin' sword was in his hands.  The chains began to wrap around Hunter, "Their teamwork is excellent."

All of a sudden the chains that were wrapping around Hunter stopped, and Hunter was on the ground with the 'Dragon' sword in his hands.  A large dragon appeared from Hunter's sword and went straight into Eric.  Eric was pushed back into a building.

"You're a tough team, even if you're all so weak individually."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2009)

6 arrows come out of the smoke Kama released from his bombs. Jun was able to sidestep and dodge the full brunt of the attack, but she recieves minor cuts on both arms from the arrows barely flying through her.

She charges at Kama, and tries to deliver another spin kick, but Kama sees the motion and dodges. He then counters with several shuriken throws, with one scoring a direct hit to Jun's shoulder. The Jade Empire warrior removes the shuriken, and snarls at him.

She charges again, attacking Kama with a punch. Kama dodges yet again, but Jun's foot swipes at his leg as he jumps to his side to evade the punch. The ninja almost slips, but manages to catch himself with his hands. He now stood upside-down, and was barraged by a flurry of punches from Jun. No time to regain his normal composure, the ninja dodges all the attacks while he was upside-down. 

Jun distances herself from the ninja and strikes a peculiar stance,her legs stretches as is she was sitting in mid-air, while her arms stretched up to her waist, fists pointed at Kama. "Empty Fist." She mutters to herself. 

_Du Mortis Airship_

When Jun's match began Rek's mother wasted no time in calling the airship so they can watch the match from above. Rek and Uno sat alone by a table near the window, while Rek's mother contented herself with the portable monitor, if one could call a screen as wide as the cabin itself portable.

"Those high-definition den den mushi were well worth the research money!" Rek's mother says. 

"Indeed mother, but the airship is hovering at a level sufficient enough that we can match the match clearly."

"Well if that's the case...." Rek's mother presses a button on her chair, and the scene on the screen changes to an empty shower room with a red towel on the floor. "Damn it, Akainu's not in the shower again! Perhaps I'd have more luck with Kizaru..." 

Ignoring his mother as best as he can, Rek focuses on the match below. 

"The gaijin is doing fine." Uno comments.

"Indeed. But the battle has only begun."

_Base of Inana Mountain_

Sogar went to a vastly different route from his cousin. While they went to watch the match, he instructed the driver to go to the base of Inana mountain. Several of his guards went with him of course. 

The youngest of the Du Mortis cousins jumped out of the carriage, hyperactive as ever. He runs up to the base of the mountain, and touches it with his hand.

"BLOCKEN RISEN!" The jagged base of the mountain begins to rise and fall in some places, until a eighth of the base becomes a gigantic cube. 

Sogar smiled whimsically. He still remembered the change in the Conquista's first skirmish. Instead of having your proxy win the tournament, you had to "show the upstarts the power of the old order", or something like that. Being 10, Sogar had no idea what grandfather meant, so he decided to do what he does best.

"If each block I make is at least 4X4 centimeters, then I can most likely make 500 thousand blocks out of an eighth of the mountain base." He thinks. "More than enough for my favorite toy."


_Du Mortis Manor_

Bahuk grinned from the balcony as he watched his servants take out several large steel crates from his skyship. 

"Let them out!" He yelled to his servants, who promptly removed the locks from the crates and opened the steel door.

From within the mansion, Ivalla and Doremi look at the sight of Bahuk's creations come out of the crate.

The pink haired Ivalla, nervous as ever, turns to her trusty guardian Shwarz for an explanation to what her cousin was doing, terrified. "He is beginning to mobilize, milday. Shall we let _her_ fight as well?" 

Ivalla looks solemn for a moment, then glances at the abominations Bahuk has unleashed. "P-please. Go right ahead. W-we can't l-l-ose if _she's_ fighting, right?"

Doremi narrows her eyes. "I will not be beaten by my cousins." She thought. She walks away from the spectacle of Bahuk's creations and went to the stairwell, far from her cousins' ears. She takes out a black dendenmushi and contacts the Everett transport ship she used to get here."This is agent Genemage. Unleash Mutant #15."

_Du Mortis Airship_

Back at the airship, Rek recieves a call from Ruru. "Yes? Ah, Ruru. Glad to see you're awake. Ready the ship's cannons and the remaining Romanovs. Jun might need back-up, and this stage does allow support. Have the Dirge at optimum range, and then fire at my command. Keep the Romanovs on patrol near the area as well."

Rek then calls on Matyr, but surprisingly he hears Elza's voice. 

"Rekkie-poo! Sorry, but Matyr's knocked out. This crazy guy with wings attacked us! Cass was about to beat him up, though, but he flew away!"

"I see. Well then, just bring Matyr to the ship. After that I want you to go to the airship, okay?"

Elza squealed. "You can count on me, Rekkie-poo!"

Rek ended the call, and sighed. "That girl is simply too hyper. But that's what makes her charming."

"And here I thought you merely had a fetish for violent women." Uno commented, rolling his eyes under his mask.

"Ryahahaha, perhaps, Gottwal."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 11, 2009)

Annie mock laughs at Shin, "Oh you're the master of subtlety aren't ya fella?" she replies and she doubts that he could even spell subtlety. "Oh yeah but you missed Dave," Annie tells Shin, referring to their last surviving original deckhand, in fact he had been with them since Gecko Island. "Dave is a secret Okama, didn't you know?"

Shin's eyes went wide upon hearing this, though unsure whether it was true or not he was freaked out by this news."Y-you're....Joking?"He attempted to say it more in a statement like manner but the shock made the sentence come out like a question, he was visible shaken and probably playing right into Annie's hands.Not that Shin was an outright homophobe that attended anti-homo meetings or what ever but okama's weren't found in his culture. 

Well they probably did exist but Nihon culture didn't accept it and though Shin was't sure how family and friends would respond to the outcoming on a Nihonese man but he wouldn't be surprised if the okama would be shunner or even lynched, these had been common practices in the past with cases like adultery or pre-marital sex. The newer generations had reacted less extreme on things like that but still deviations weren't welcomed.

Shin thought the same about subjects like that, mostly because he was very traditional for someone of his generation.

The soon to be man though back at a few instances where he had been bumped into by Dave, or when Dave accidentally brushed against his hand.A mental collage of situations that Shin barely noticed at the time flashed by, all of this combined was enough to convince Shin.

After this Shin became uncharacteristically quiet.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2009)

"Y-you're....Joking?" Shin says awkwardly and Annie can tell that he's shocked by this information. Annie laughs at Shin and puts her right arm around his shoulder. 

"He asked me not to tell you because he thought you and he had a special bond, forged through our many adventures. A timeless bond of male friendship that can never be broken I think he called it," she tells him with a sincere face. Actually this is partly true, Dave has often asked Annie questions about Shin from time to time and talking about what a good friend he is. 

Annie leaves Shin with this lingering thought. She walks towards Anglora and shakes her hand, "Welcome to the crew Sis but I gotta tell ya. Darver won't be too happy about you joining us. I hope you know what you're doing." 

Elsewhere on _The Infinite Injustice_ Dave sits all alone on the deck of the ship, guarding and watching over her. Whenever the Unnamed Crew is away he can finally be himself. He holds up a mirror to his face and applies white powder to his cheeks and then red lipstick. Dave smiles and winks at the mirror then this gruff looking, bearded,  six foot tall, 200 pound, experienced sailor, starts dancing along the deck on his tippie toes, giggling like a girl. and singing...

"In the beginning there were women and there were men..
 And yet the Okama is both woman and man...
 so...
 we....
 say...
 Perfect, perfect, perfect!
 THE OKAMA WAY!!!!" 

Dave will be back to normal long before the Unnamed Crew arrives.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 11, 2009)

"Looks like you lost dear." "Yeah it would appear so." she said wraping her left hand in bandage wrap, Excella chuckled, 'You know you could have killed that boy if you wanted, but you held back, which is why you lost." Anya just shrugged her shoulders, "Whatever, I don't care." "Just a big softy underneath that red hair of yours. I wonder if someone were to try and kill Shin....." but before she could finish she grab Excella by the neck, "I thinks its time for you to go Excella."

"Maybe it is." she said with a evil smile while Anya let her go, "I'll see you soon little Anya." suddenly she vanished into petals. "Stupied bitch." Anya muttered beneath her breath.

As she was was walking down the street she see's Annie and Shin with some women but she was just not in the mood for a friendly introduction, so she just walk passed them and went to a near by pub.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2009)

Zetta's face appears on the screen and he clears his throat, *"Okay this is the last match of Round 1 all you new ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). The final match will be Ray The Drummer Assassin Zonder,"* Zetta takes a second to chuckle, *"That's a stupid name....anyway this Drummer guy vs an old friend of mine the master Onigiri man Zorokiller! The battle will take place on Platform 7!" *


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 11, 2009)

Zorokiller rotated his arm to warm up

"That's my que, Dash, you find us a boat to get off this island, alright?"

Dash put his thumb up
"Alright, but before that, the platform is the other way."

Zorokiller casually walks to the other direction
"I knew that."

He jumped at the platform, awaiting his opponent.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 11, 2009)

Somewhere in a swarm of fangirls...

A hand shoots out of the mass of woman, "Air!" Ray shouts before getting sucked back in. From his position he can barely hear the announcement.

*"Okay this is the last match of Round 1 all you new ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). The final match will be Ray The Drummer Assassin Zonder,"* Zetta takes a second to chuckle, *"That's a stupid name....anyway this Drummer guy vs an old friend of mine the master Onigiri man Zorokiller! The battle will take place on Platform 7!" *

"Ugh, time to go...How the hell am I gona' get out of here though. I guess I'll have to use _that_..." He coughs a few times and then speaks, "Oi! Is that that hot drummer over there with that sexy guitarist Rex!!!" He says in a woman's voice.

They all turn and rush in the direction that was pointed to, completely forgetting Ray was already inside their mob. He quickly leaps to a nearby rooftop, "Phew, I'll have to thank Dave for teaching me that when I get back to the ship."

He makes his way to the platform on foot and then thinks over what Zetta had said, "Psh, who's he to make fun of my name? Not like it was my idea anyway...And I mean come on, "Flame Haired Zetta"? That makes no sense, he'd be bald." He sighs, "And he hypes up the guy who's named after a sack of rice?" He shakes his head as he arrives at the Platform and slips on his mask.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2009)

Jessie looks up at the screen as Ray's match is announced, "Oh look its Ray's time to fight!" she announces. For some reason seeing Ray on an actual TV with screaming fangirls all around him puts him in a different light. 

"Wow he...seems almost kind of cooler now that I think about it. I wonder if he can get me Rex's autograph," she says in a hopeful tone. Jessie looks at Tatsu doubtfully, "Do you play any instruments Tatsu?" she asks him.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 11, 2009)

Jun distances herself from the ninja and strikes a peculiar stance,her legs stretches as is she was sitting in mid-air, while her arms stretched up to her waist, fists pointed at Kama. "Empty Fist." She mutters to herself. "Oh?" Kama blinks. "ninjajajajaa... oh kama." He laughs. "That's an interesting stance, But what does it do?" He blinks.

With Jason/James-

The Poison blade pirates take off in a flash and leave the two by themselves. "DAMN IT!" Jason shouts, slamming his fist into a wall and breaking it down. "WE HAD THEM! DAMN IT!!!" He shouts into the sky. "Oi! Cap! Calm down!" James shouts rushing over to him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2009)

"Uhhhhhh...." Jorma moans, waking up suddenly in the medical tent. "What? Huh? Where am I?" He looks around. Kent is standing beside him, but other than that the tent is empty. "Kent?"

"Jorma? You're awake? Finally!"

"But...my match! What hapeneded! Did I win?" Jorma asked hopefully. He inspected himself. "Not a scratch on me...I must've won!" He exclaimed proudly. Kent coughed.

"Uh, not quite."

"What? I lost? How?" Kent sighed.

"Well, you got up there with your opponent, and everyone was cheering, and then you guys sorta..." Kent shrugged. Passed out."

"What?"

"I know. I was suprised too. Everyone was. You guys just fainted. Passed out. Nighty night." Jorma blinked.

"Well that sucks."

"It was pretty boring," Kent agreed, nodding. 

"So how long have I been out?"

"Not too long. Flynn won his match, Usagi and Kaya are fighting right now. The tournament's gotten kind of slow. Oh, and the Unnamed Crew lost," Kent said with poorly hidden glee. "Your match was a draw, so if Kaya and Usagi win, we'll be the only undefeated crew here. Great huh?"

"Yeah...let's go. I had a weird dream."

"What?"

"We were all part of this thing called the Soul society, and there was this weird orange haired dude fighting some dead guys, and....you know what, let's just not talk about it..."


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 11, 2009)

-With Bolt-

Bolt, with a mouthful of noodles tip toes towards a corner.  He shuffles and pokes his head out, trying to see what happened.  But to his disappointment, there wasn't a brawl, but simply James and Jason screaming about God knows what.

"Ffft fsshhnd?" 
The two look over at him, shocked that he was standing there, let alone trying to decipher what he said whilst his mouth was full. 
Realizing that nobody could understand him, he took a big gulp and swallowed the noodles in his mouth.
"Whoops, my bad.  Well, what I asked was, what happened?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2009)

"We were all part of this thing called the Soul society, and there was this weird orange haired dude fighting some dead guys, and....you know what, let's just not talk about it..."

Flynn walks up on his crewmates and overhears Jorma's telling of his weird dream. "Hmm...yeah I had a dream like that once except I was a ninja paling around with this obnoxious brat with blond spiky hair and he wore this awful bright orange jumpsuit. It made my eyes burn. He kept whining on and and on again about how he needed to get back to his emo boyfriend....or at least it was something like that." 

Flynn pats Kent on the shoulder, "You know mon Capitan. As the resident thief of this crew, I'd like to humbly suggest that we make a little preemptive strike on the prizes so to speak. What do ya think?"  Flynn of course isn't asking for Kent's approval, he's going to try and rob this tournament blind with or without them. It's just that having some extra hands might help.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2009)

Kent smiled. Finally, people were treating him like a real captain. "Sure thing, Flynn," He said. "What do we need to do?"

"Is that really right?" Jorma asked. "I mean, the prizes are supposed to go to the winner? Is it really right, morally right, for us to take what isn't ours? What state would the world be in if people just took what they wanted, with no respect for others...."

"Egad!" Kent whispered to Flynn. "His Lawful Good side is coming out! This is bad...even worse than before! Quick, do something!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2009)

Flynn grins as Kent warms up to his idea, he knows that the man desires to be respected as a Captain, but he waves a dismissive hand towards Jorma, "Listen in this world there are two only two types of people, the one's doing the robbing and the one's letting themselves get robbed. If you don't want to help then go have another dream about gay orange haired Shinigami or whatever the hell it was!"   

The thief takes out a folded piece of paper and shows it to Kent, "I got this off one of those guards who took my weapons just before my match. It lists what building they have the prizes hidden in. The only problem is that its guarded by high level Pirates and I mean really high level. We're going to need some kind of distraction to draw them away just to get through the door."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2009)

Jun distances herself from the ninja and strikes a peculiar stance,her legs stretches as is she was sitting in mid-air, while her arms stretched up to her waist, fists pointed at Kama. "Empty Fist." She mutters to herself. "Oh?" Kama blinks. "ninjajajajaa... oh kama." He laughs. "That's an interesting stance, But what does it do?" He blinks.

Jun takes a deep breath and somersaults into the air. At the height of her jump her right leg straightens, and she crashes into the ground like a spear piercing towards the ground.

"Empty Fist; Spear Kick" The attack misses Kama, but the concrete he was standing on crumbles. Before he could react, Jun grabs his head and slams it on the ground, creating a hole.

Jun follows this up with another spear kick aimed at Kama's spine.

_Inana Island Docks_

"Begin, milady? You can count on me." An armored figure standing on the deck of a white yacht says. An armored horse comes out of the yacht, crashing into the ground. The armored figure takes out a lance and a claymore, and mounts the metal steed. 

"To battle, Armorheist!"

_Inana Mountain_

Sogar's minions look in horror as the young noble's creation is complete.

"HAHAHAHA! It's done! My Block Titan is done! And only used 3,468 blocks to do it! That leaves enough blocks to make it a weapon!"

_Inana Island Sewers_

Several Everett agents open a steel cage and dump its contents into the sewers. The agents then run out of the sewer as fast as possible, as a large, moss-like abomination comes out of the cage.

_Outskirts of Town_

3 large figures with smoke coming out of their backs near the town, brandishing flaming weapons and large swords.

_Windy Dirge_

The 2 remaining Romanov units take to the skies, armed with growlitzer cannons. Ruru is on the ship, preparing the ship's cannons.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 12, 2009)

Zorokiller stands head to head with the masked man

"Oi~! This is my last tournament I'll perform in, I will only leave with a bang and can't afford to lose!

He takes out his two blades

*"Marimo Point!"* He changes to his appearance of Roronoa Zoro but with the white rice hair and the black stripe of seaweed wrapping.

*"Umeboshi shougekiha!!"* (dried apricot shockwave)
Zorokiller slashes towards the ground making the tiles of the stage rip out the floor by a powerfull shockwave going in a straightline towards Ray

Before the attack could connect Zorokiller stands in a flash behind him and slashes with his other blade

*"Shiozake Giri!!"* (salted salmon slash)

He makes a vertical slash ranging from the bottom of Ray's feet upwards towards the back of his head, only a few milliseconds before the first attack would connect together with the second.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 12, 2009)

"Guah..." Kama stands up and chuckles. "An attack that can put a hole through cement..." He throws a punch, Jun blocks with both her arms, But a needle shoots out into her shoulder, she jumps back and pulls it out. "Won't stop me." He commented. "And don't worry, Those needle's aren't poisonous." He smirks. "I really didn't want to do this." He holds up three more bombs. "Smoke bomb." He throws the first one, Jun side steps it. "Is all you have smoke?" She questioned. A true warrior doesn't fight with smoke and mirriors.

"Gas bomb." He lobs another one, She once more evades the attack. The cloud of smoke and gas begin to merge with eachother. "And i hope you didn't forget the bomb i threw earlier." She looks back. "Time release bomb." He smirks, Jun's right infront of the massive cloud now. "Ninja Tripple combo." The bomb inside the cloud begins to glow and sizzle. "Explosive gas field."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 12, 2009)

The palm to the throat was a well executed one but he hid his discomfort in order to maintain an air of invincibility. Perception of power was as important as power itself. So far the match had gone in his favour. He could probably get fairly far with the Monkey Style, but that wasn't the point of him becoming a Pirate. His dream was to prove his martial art was the best one in All the Blues and the Grand Line.

His stance changed. This was the SSStylish Style. A chi based martial art which combined power, speed, emotion and energy. Though the style wasn't exactly good for your body due to the pressure it put on it, one of the philosophies was that the movesets were so powerful that your opponent would be defeated before it could harm you. One combination was usually enough.

His body began to glow. The emotion he had chosen was rage. The angrier he got, the more powerful he became. It suited his personality. 

He ran towards the flame haired woman with his right arm reeled back. It was obvious he was going for a right straight but it depended entirely on what she did. A block would almost certainly break her arm. She would either have to counter it or avoid it


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 12, 2009)

"This trickery...it's like his." Jun runs out of the smoke and grabs Kama by the elbow. She flings him towards the smoke before it explodes, but Kama manages to tie himself with Jun using a metal chain. The two are flung into the smoke cloud, which explodes.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 12, 2009)

Jessie looks at Tatsu doubtfully, "Do you play any instruments Tatsu?"  she asks him. Tatsu gets a nervous look on his face, "Well, uh, I, used to play trumpet when I was younger. But I sort of lost the talent when I was locked up in an Evil Circus." He says scratching the back of his head.

He thought back to that one day where he attempted to play the trumpet, lets just say that it did not go well.


Zorokiller vs Ray-

Ray stands in the middle of two fierce attacks coming right for him, "Looks like I'm sandwiched..." In a flash he reaches into his belt and pulls out a single drum stick and places something on his opposite arm, "Blade Stix, Buzzsaw Symbol."

He struggles to block the Shiozake Giri attack with the blade hidden in his drum stick and uses the symbol like buzzsaw attached to his arm as a shield to defend from the incoming shockwave. 

Though he is still stuck inbetween two attacks, he smoothly slides out of harms way allowing the shockwave that was being held off by his shield to smack right into the Zoro look alike.

"You really shouldn't get greedy with your attacks, try sticking to one at a time." He puts his Blade Stick away and attaches another symbol to his arm. He taps them together a few times and then they begin to spin. He rushes forward at the pirate, with two spinning instruments of death on his arms.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 12, 2009)

Zorokiller wipes some dirt of his mouth, the guy was good dealing with his two attacks
He starts to spins his arms around holding his two katana
"Then we'll see what is the stronger attack..."

He dashes forward with his spinning arms "The ultimate Katsuobushi technique...Amatsu Gohan Ryu!!"

He cuts around like a mad man, countering the two other spinning instruments by proppeling them in opposite direction making them lose velocity.
*"Kami Katsuobushi Giri!!"* (divine skipjack tuna slash)

The normal attack was a cross pattern, the savory slash was two overlapping crosses...but the ultimate was enhancing it by three times the advanced slash. It was a ultimate unblockingable move at short range

The massive cuts made Ray spray blood out in opposite direction making it look like wings from a angel, matching the techniques name.

Zorokiller dashed right past Ray and sheathed his blades, he fell on his knee.
The fight wasn't that long on the way but it already drained him.

("...I must hold on a little longer...Captain Zetta...I will make Sakura strong enough to serve you just like I did...!!") He thought to himself "ZETTA-SAMA!!!!!! I promise to be usefull to you once more!!"

He felt ashamed that his fighting ability didn't match up anymore with all the new pirates around, he got outdated techniques compared to all those new guys swarming around,
his time was ticking and he felt remorse for not being able to assist his crew, he had to win this fight to prove himself usefull enough, _to reclaim himself as the true Awesome Sauce Pirates first mate._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2009)

_On Inana Island..._
A large vortex appears on a rooftop and a Japanese man in his early thirties steps through, he wears casual modern clothing. Let us call him The Artist. In his right hand he holds a pencil and in his left hand a sketch pad. He looks around at the landscape and then disappears. 



battlerek said:


> _Outskirts of Town_
> 
> 3 large figures with smoke coming out of their backs near the town, brandishing flaming weapons and large swords.



Suddenly the Artist appears in front of them out of nowhere. The 3 large hulking figures stop in their tracks and look down at this rather ordinary looking gentleman. One of the figures raises his flaming sword to strike down the man but he casually spins around his pencil with the eraser end outwards and waves it at the fiery blade. The blade disintegrates and scatters into microscopic pieces. 

The 3 monsters look on in abject shock at what just happened and now they all attack the man at the same time. He waves his eraser again in a wide arc and all three figures disintegrate into nothingness. The Artist nods his head with satisfaction and disappears.   



battlerek said:


> _Windy Dirge_
> 
> The 2 remaining Romanov units take to the skies, armed with growlitzer cannons. Ruru is on the ship, preparing the ship's cannons.



The Artist appears in front of the Romanov units in midair, perfectly standing on the air as if its normal solid ground. He waves his eraser at the mechanical monstrosities and they disappear just the way a drawing would on paper that's been erased.  The Artist nods and smiles and he disappears again. 

A second later he appears atop the great Flying ship of the Du Mortis Noble family. He waves his eraser at the ship and piece by small piece the ship disintegrates into nothing but fine particles. Everyone who was inside the ship immediately falls to the ground below. The Artist who is not a cruel man appears a second later on the ground and flips around his pencil and he makes a drawing motion in the air and suddenly a giant whoopy cushion appears to brace the fall of everyone who was in the ship. They all land and make a huge farting sound that can be heard all over the island. 

The Artist laughs and he disappears back to the rooftop that he first entered upon and he walks back through the vortex, never to be seen from again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2009)

*Kaya...*

Kaya's eyes widen as the chi powered attack screams towards her, and a flash of insight tells her that if that thing connects, then it's game over. So that left only one option.

Dodge.

Kaya leaped into the air, twisting her body to allow the attack to pass harmlessly by her. She could feel the force from the chi around Dante's arm, and thanked Oda she hadn't been hit by it. "Pheonix Song!" Another twist of her body, and she landed on his shoulders, wrapping her legs tightly around his throat. Then she squeezed as hard as she could, trying to choke him into unconciousness.

But Dante didn't seem to want to comply. He rolled forward, slamming Kaya into the platform. She was shoot loose, and Dante prepared a piledriver punch that would finish her for sure. Kaya gritted her teeth and rolled at the last second, the attack missing her by less than an inch and putting a hole in the platform.

*Kent...*

"Distractions?" Kent asked. He grinned wickedly. "I can do distractions." with confident, steady motions, he began unfatsening the weights around his wrists and ankles. He stretched and sighed happily. "Damn, that feels good. 500 pounds is a lot to carry." Then he turned towards a building. "One distraction, coming up."

"Dear Oda," Jorma said, his face going pale. He tackled Flynn out of the way. "I'm not going to take part in this, but you might want to get away...."

*Baboom!*

"Yeeeeeehaaaaa!" Kent shouted, pummeling the building next to him with his bare hands. Slowly, the wall started to collapse...and with it the building. As the bricks fell around him, Kent laughed maniacally. "ONE BUILDING DOWN, AN ISLAND LEFT TO GO!!!!! ANOTHER DISTRACTION, COMING RIGHT UP! AHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 12, 2009)

Anglora happily shook Annie's hand as she welcomed her to the crew. Though, the statement that Annie said had her a bit on edge. "Welcome to the crew Sis but I gotta tell ya. Darver won't be too happy about you joining us. I hope you know what you're doing."  Anglora frowned for a moment and looked towards the ground. She knew that Darver would come after her eventually and attempt to eliminate her just as he did to James and trying to do to Larissa. Anglora looked back up at Annie with fierce determination on her face. She smiled ever so slightly.

Anglora threw her hair and looked at the entire crew. *"I've never had any real loyalty to the Makaosu. Darver's idea of loyalty towards me was ruling over me with fear. That is why I was always afraid to defect. I'm no longer afraid of Darver now. I'm no longer afraid of the marines either. No one will ever again control me!"* Anglora said with much sincerity.

*"The situation on Inana will become bad though. Many powerful people have gathered here and a giant brawl may begin. If we don't leave soon, I fear we may be caught in the crossfire of these events.* Anglora said gravely. *"And that man is here.... a man who rivals even Darver in power. The immortal, Nereus."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 12, 2009)

*Eastwood island*

By now the group had fought several more battles after the discovery of the map , the battles being short ones with the three soon to be Smokin' Star pirates VS the Flora or the Fauna of the Dead Zone, occasionally both.Eventually they had crossed over to the Makanese side of the island and were somewhat safer.

The rare landmarks on the map, had shown them that they had to search the North East side of the lake and so they started to look there, which had proven to contain nothing out of the ordinary.The map told them nothing but the X and the the little 2 that was above it.


"What's this on the back?"Chuck commented, while the two others were holding the map up he was just sipping his drink and sitting back,  a lazy glance in the direction of the others made him notice writing on the back of the map.

"It's in Latina."Sam commented as he noticed a numbered list, words or small sentences followed each number.Remembering the two from above the "X" they were looking for he translated the sentence that followed the 2 on this list."Big and mean plant......Damn, this guy really was a moron."Cheyenne though immediately turned around and pointed in the direction of the forest next to the lake."You see that that big red things sticking out of the forest?"Sam nodded and she told them that it was an Adoette   a man eating plant, chances were that this was the big and mean plant that may hold some kind of treasure.


"Alright, let's start looking then."Sam intended to jump on his horse and head towards the Adoette but Cheyenne grabbed him by the arm."I don't think you know what you're dealing with, from what I know those things have eaten whole armies that tried to bring them down."Sam just smiled and peeled her fingers her fingers off his arm before he interlocked those fingers with his own and pulled her closer to him with his other hand."Ha, there's no need to worry my little Makanese princess, we'll be fine and I'll be sure to keep you safe."

A blushing Cheyenne quickly turned even redder, though from a different sensation then that of emberassment. With pure rage she first pushed Sam away and then punched him in the stomach causing him to keel over.The woman's strength was impressive and Sam should've known better then to do something as stupid as that.

"Totally worth it."He mumbled with a pained smile as he climbed on to Mustang, Cheyenne and Chuck followed his example and they headed in the forest, and then left their horses (and bull) at a safe distance from the Adoette.Sam though also took a messenger bag along with him that had been attached to his saddle.

"If the two of you could distract it please."The two sighed and then got to work, splitting up and then using their techniques to draw the sentient plant's attention."Striking Bear."Cheyenne called out as she slashed at the plant while Chuck was slashing with his sword, this started an battle of gigantic proportions as the plant retaliated and started it's attempt to smash them.Most effective was Chuck's  "Molotov Haleine!"After taking a swig from his flask and then holding his sword's guard in front of his mouth he then sprayed it right over the guard and ignited the lighter installed in the guard.

The stream of fire burned the plant and even made it catch fire, though the sheer size of plant would make it take ages for it was burned down by this attack.

Meanwhile Sam was completing his plan, with perfect accuracy he had been throwing sticks of dynamite in the plant's mouth, all of them unlit but this last one in his hands he did lit.He used his lighter and then threw this one as well into the mouth of the plant.When it exploded it set off all of the other sticks as well and blew the plant apart from the inside."Now that wasn't so hard right?"Chuck and Cheyenne though were exhausted and bruised by this battle, and both give him a death glare.

"I think this is what we were looking for."He commented while pointing at the opening in the ground, the three entered trough the opening that led to a small cave.Though it held nothing, no treasure at all.They found a single gold coin in a corner that showed that there had been treasure at some point but they were too late all that remained was this single coin and a shell of some sorts.

Sam picked it up and looked it over once and was then about to drop it but then heard it play a recording."...Co hurry the hell up, we're leaving."One voice said, it was mid sentence apparently and they missed half of the name."Nice surprise though to find all this money here just waiting for us."A second voice spoke up, apperently it didn't belong to the person that was asked to hurry up. 

Judging by the audibility of their voices the unheard man that was supposed to hurry up was holding the Tone dial, apparently activating it unknowingly like Sam, while the other two were near the exit of the cave."Yeah, yeah, I'm coming Blondie."The recording ended at that point, apparently the user had dropped it and it had been lying there until today.

"Blondie?"Chuck repeated, Sam though was silent, while Cheyenne placed an comforting hand on Sam's shoulder."My dad was here."He spoke up."That means that one of those other two we heard was the man that killed my dad, either the Bad or the Ugly."He concluded and then took out the map again, two more marks were on the map."They haven't been seen in ages but this is the best lead I have in finding the, there's one more location in Confederade territory and one in the Union territory, so we'll check in the West first and back East after that."

"What do you expect to find there, it didn't even sound like they knew of these locations, it sounded more like they stumbled on to this place."Cheyenne was worried but mostly for another reason."Most importantly what do you expect to do when you find either of the two, as unlikely as that even is there's no way that you stand a chance at killing them."Chuck added."I have to agree with her, besides it's just a rumor that one of them killed your father, even if it's more then that you don't know who it was of the two, what their real names are,or even what they look like..."Sam interrupted them.

"For that reason I said I will go, I know it's probably pointless and surely suicidal but I won't change my mind, this is something I have to do."Sam commented as he pocketed the Dial and headed out, rushed to his Mustang and prepared to head towards the South-West.

"Wait up, we'll go with you."Chuck and Cheyenne announced, they couldn't just let Sam go alone."You need me to read that map, and with habit of getting into trouble also my medical skills."Chuck quickly added."Yeah, and I know how to handle Lats"Lat being an ethnic slur for those of Latina heritage."Also you need me to spend that money from that treasure you might find. "

And with that the three took off, as they exited the Makanese's part of the island a group of featherbanded warriors observed them and rushed off to report this information to their tribe leader that his daughter was associating with the Kachada (White men)


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 12, 2009)

"Guah..." Kama crawls out of the dust cloud and coughs. His body is covered in burns and his clothes, except his mask are torn. "D..Damn..." Not only did he have to survive that explosion, but all the bombs on his body exploded as well. "Gah..." He coughs up blood. Which is impressive considering her is wearing a mask. "Where did she go." He stands up ever so slowly. His body is at it's limit, he took atleast ten explosions in one. Close range.. This wasn't going to be shaken off easily... or... you know... at all. His vission blurred and he sighed. "Crap." 

With Jason-

"We lost them." He comments. "Let's go."


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 12, 2009)

"We lost them."  He comments.  "Let's go."
Bolt takes another mouthful of noodles and chews, looking at him.  Obviously, he was pretty upset about what had just happened.  Best not push it any further.  He takes another gulp and downs the noodles in his mouth.
"Well, I got to get these over to Belle."  He points out the bag he was holding.  "She's getting better, but I better get these over to her as soon as possible.  Last thing I need is another lecture from her."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2009)

Hawkins stands before a tired out and and breathless Lt. Prince. The Archeologist crosses his arms casually and chuckles at the Marine, "I've gotta give you credit for lasting this long, but to be honest I probably would've killed you in a heartbeat had you just met me only yesterday." 

Hawkins looks down at the ground and shrugs, "Seeing some old friends of mine has sort of refocused my vision...given me clarity of mind so to speak," he mutters. He thinks about what he's done in the name of Darver for the sake of Ohara and so many others that deserve their vengeance. _But there have to be other way's_ he thinks to himself. Hawkins nods at Prince and walks away. 

*BABLAM!* Suddenly a blur of movement appears at his side and cracks him in the jaw like a freight train. Hawkins flies through the wall of one of the last standing houses. Garrick appears before Prince and cracks his knuckles, "I'm not leavin' this island without bagging at least one of these high level motherfuckers!" he growls, "I'm getting that fuckin' promotion one way or another!" 

The rubble around the house where Hawkins flew through crumbles, and Hawkins steps through it back out into the street. He rubs his jaw and glares at Garrick. "Didn't Darver kick your ass already?" he asks him. 

"HE DIDN'T KICK MY ASS!!!!!" Garrick howls and he moves like a guided torpedo at the man. Hawkins unfurls his right whip and slams it at Garrick like a bullet but the Marine Captain nimbly sidesteps it and throws a punch. Hawkins ducks the punch and spins around on his feet, he slashes at the wall behind him with his whips and then pulls with his arms. The wall comes crashing down and Hawkins backflips behind Garrick pushing him into the wall. *BLAM!* The wall slams over Garrick.  Hawkins laughs and waves, "Sorry but I've got better things to do," and he snags his whip onto a rooftop and swings away. 

A second later Garrick bashes out of the wall ready to continue but when he sees that Hawkins has run he starts slamming his fists into the ground over and over again and screaming like a lunatic.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2009)

Jun stood up, her clothing badly burned as was most of her body. The bombs the ninja wielded were stronger than she expected. She did not know how much damage her counter to the ninja's explosive did to him, but she had to prepare if he was still able to fight. 

The smoke cleared, and before Jun stood the ninja Kama, barely able to move. 

"This ends here." Jun took a deep breath and attacked. She struck Kama with a kick rising from the ground, and then followed it up by dropping her heel on his skull. She could still fight, but for how long she was not sure.


Uno sighed, the airship suddenly disappearing without a trace. Though he was thankful that they landed safely, he wondered how they would get around now. 

"Oh that's easy. Mother's already summoned the rickshaw." Rek's mother tells Uno. A minute later the ground seems to tremble, as if there was an  earthquake. The ground shook and shook, until a massive figure loomed over them. It was a giant, dressed in a butler's suit complete with a top hat. In his arms were a pair of metal poles, which were attached to a pavillion on wheels. 

"The rickshaw. I didn't expect to see this vehicle here." Rek remarked. 

"We're nobles, Rek dear. We need to be able to travel in style, and what could be more stylish than your own moving clubhouse?"

Rek's mother boarded the rickshaw, followed by her amused son and his revolutionary friend, who was grumbling about how needlessly garish their method of transportation was.

Inside the rickshaw a servant gave Rek a crystal flask with a straw protruding from its top. There was tea inside the flask, which Rek drank with gusto. 

After Uno took his seat the giant raised the rickshaw, and ran off towards the arena were Jun's fight was.

_Windy Dirge_

Ruru could only look in confusion as the ship's remaining Romanovs, Matyr's finest creations, disappeared. "Good thing sir Matyr's in his cabin resting...he doesn't need to know what just happened right here."

_Du Mortis Manor_

Bahuk tried his best not to show his rage after hearing that his death machines were gone. "I'm going to go eat." He said to his other cousins.

Doremi laughed at the predicament of her cousin. "Nihihihihi! Serves you right, Bahuk." She goes back into her room and reads a report on her project's expendetures. "Mutant 15 should be accumulating a large amount of slime right now...soon enough, it'll be ready."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2009)

Prince stood there as Garrick began pounding on Hawkins. "Oh thank Oda," he muttered. Then he fainted, the strain of saying just those words to much on his heavily injured body.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2009)

Usagi looks at his drenched robes and sighs, "It's awfully hard finding clothes that fit me. I hope I can wash this out." he says. "Now where were we?" The Giant Panda makes a move but he slides on his feet across the now oily surface, Usagi frowns. He has no traction and has to dig the claws on his feet into the ground. "Okay maybe you're right about that..." he mutters. Usagi shrugs and secures his staff onto his back and takes out his wine jug again, this time instead of one casual sip he chugs the entire bottle in one go. He casually tosses away the empty bottle and wipes his furry muzzle.  
"AAAAAAAH Wine is like a salve for the wounded soul isn't it?" he asks Finner. 

The Pirate Hunter chuckles, "Too bad for you this isn't a drinking contest then," he retorts. Usagi smirks, "Wine is also a pathway to free one's inner potential," he says cryptically. Suddenly he closes his eyes and goes into a trance. The giant Panda begins to tip and sway over the slippery oil all over the platform but every time it loo0ks like he'll lose balance and fall he regains his equilibrium. Usagi sway and staggers towards Finner moving his fists round and round and waving them erratically. 

Usagi belches and slurs his speech, "Shecret Monkk Shtyle: Drunken Fisht!"   

"Drunken what?!" exclaims Finner, "You might want to consider a twelve step program my friend." 

Usagi staggers into close range towards Finner, every time almost losing his balance on the oil but regaining at the last second. Finner shakes his head and unfurls his Yontoryu style again and attacks Usagi like a tornado of energy. Slashing from all angles and directions. 

Usagi belches and smiles serenely at Finner as if he doesn't have a trouble in the world and four lightning fast blades slashing at him is no problem. Usagi moves erratically in blur of motion bobbing and weaving his head, dodging each blow by only a hairs breath. Every time Finner attacks Usagi quickly returns a quick rapid claw punch from an odd angle like a stinging bee. Meanwhile Finner has to compensate for the slippery oil coating the platform and how to predict Usagi's erratic style. 

_Can't keep this up or he's going to wear me down!_ Finner thinks. 

Suddenly Finner changes tactics and draws his Shattered Blade again. He uses it to slash it at the oil on the platform. A gust of wind blasts into the oil and it flies into Usagi's eyes, blinding him. The Panda backpedals and wipes at his eyes for brief second but asecond is all Finner needs as he moves he slashes across Usagi's side and draws blood. Usagi swerves away before any more damage can be done and he clutches his bloody side. Whatever drunken trance he was in seems to be dissipated suddenly. 

"Hmm...I still haven't mastered that technique yet, couldn't stay in the moment," Usagi mumbles. He picks up another wine jug from his belt and shakes it, "Darn all empty, and now I have to piss." he mutters in disappointment. Usagi shakes his head nonetheless, _but I know a technique another that I have mastered_ he thinks...._well to a point at least_. Usagi claps his a hands together and focuses on the inner working of his body, feeling every, bone, muscle, organ, nerve fiber, and even right down to his cells. "Secret Monk Style: Seimei Kikan!" he chants. Usagi grabs his rgith wrist and concentrates on the arm. Suddenly nerves begin to pulsate all over and the arm begins to expand like a balloon. 

Finner does a double take and raises a curious eyebrow at the technique, "What is that?!" 

Within 5 seconds Usagi right arm has grown to twice its size and looks overzised, dense, and super muscular. "This is the power of Life Return," Usagi replies simply. Suddenly he raises his enlarged fist high over his head and blasts it down into the platform.  A powerful shocwave radiates outwards that takes Finner of his feet. The entire platform shakes uncontrollably and Usagi leaps high into the air over Finner's head bringing his fist down onto the man's head like a jackhammer. _Only have a minute before this effect wears off and I revert back to normal and then I'll be too tired out to fight_ Usagi thinks, _gotta end this now!!_

*"Hammerfist!"* Usagi exclaims as he crashes down onto Finner.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2009)

"This ends here." Jun took a deep breath and attacked. She struck Kama with a kick rising from the ground, and then followed it up by dropping her heel on his skull. She could still fight, but for how long she was not sure. "D...Damn..." Kama coughed. "I'm out of bonds and my body has reached it's limit. Shit, i hoped that the explosion would end this thing... Only two tricks up my sleeve." He pulled down his mask and opened his mouth. "POISON NEEDLE BARRAGE!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2009)

_Over a year ago in the West Blue..._
Annie sits in a jail cell awaiting her appointment with the hangman. In the cell are a line of prisoners, also known as the "Gallows Crowd" each one sentenced to death by hanging. Annie is second in line and the fellow ahead of her has just been escorted away to meet his fate. The gunslinger however remains rather sedate and calm, she hums a tune to herself, something that her mother used to sing to her when she was just a child. The prisoner behind Annie who sits nervously and shakes, looks at Annie questioningly, "How....how can you be so calm when you know what's about to happen?" he asks her. 

Annie stops humming and looks at the man, "Well I've been there and done that already. I think this is my 18th hanging actually," she tells him matter of factly. 

The prisoner shakes his head in disbelief and looks at Annie with a stunned face, "No offense but you're either crazy or lying because no one survives the gallows," he replies. 

The gunslinger stares at him seriously this time, "I ain't lyin' fella. I've faced that goddamn noose more times then I care to remember, and let me tell you something.....when that rope starts to pull tight, you can feel the Devil bite your ass," she says darkly. 

"But me I've got my own guardian angel looking over my shoulder anyway," Annie adds cryptically and she grins with a smug expression.  

_At the outskirts of town..._
Said guardian angel waits at the top of a ridge that overlooks the town, his name is John Wesley Harden, better known as Wesley the Gunhand to others. Wesley sits on his white horse and waits to swoop in and save Annie. He looks at his gold pocketwatch and nods, "Should be any minute now," he mumbles, "Annie will kill me if I'm late." 

*"Why wait then?"* asks a voice from behind Wesley. 

"Huh?!" Wesley didn't even feel anyone sneak up on him. He spins around and draws his pearl white revolvers in a blur of motion. *BANG!* Wesley's eyes widen and he looks down at a bullet hole in his chest. "Annie..." he mutters weakly and he slumps off his horse to the ground. *BANG!* Another bullet hits his white horse in the head and the poor creature collapses in a pool of blood. 

A man in black looms over Wesley's body with a smoking jet black revolver in his right hand. The revolver has a white skull carved into its barrels. He steps over Wesley's body and looks towards the town. Suddenly he whistles loudly. Five riders clad in black appear behind a hill in the distance and ride towards him. 
*
"Let's paint the town red!"* he exclaims.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 13, 2009)

Ray watched Zorokiller's little show, "Psh, oh no, you don't feel useful to your crew anymore? Guess what, my crew doesn't even want me there." He takes out two drum sticks and spins them around a few times, "But when it comes to not being as good as us new pirates, I think you might be on to something."

He rushes forward, the blades hidden in his drum stick showing. Their weapons exchange blows for a good bit but it is not long before Ray begins to get outmatched, _"Going against an expert swordsmen...not the best idea..."_ He slides under one of Zorokiller's slices and then makes his way towards the end of the platform.

They look at each other and Ray starts another charge. He has his drumsticks out and ready to strike when he suddenly leaps way over Zorokiller's head, in mid air he sheaths his blades and hits them together three times in an instant, "Snare Bomb." A small drumpad that has been attached to Zorokiller's back suddenly explodes.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2009)

"This ends here." Jun took a deep breath and attacked. She struck Kama with a kick rising from the ground, and then followed it up by dropping her heel on his skull. She could still fight, but for how long she was not sure. "D...Damn..." Kama coughed. "I'm out of bonds and my body has reached it's limit. Shit, i hoped that the explosion would end this thing... Only two tricks up my sleeve." He pulled down his mask and opened his mouth. "POISON NEEDLE BARRAGE!"

Jun tries to dodge, but at this range all of the needles hit her. She coughs blood, and staggers away from Kama. "No...not here....no...." She mutters.

She feels her body stiffen from the effects of the poison. How much of her movement she still retained she did not know.

From afar, Rek and Uno watch Jun stagger away from her foe.

"Poison needles. Impressive Shinobi." Uno says.

"No, it's not impressive." Rek says apathetically. He stands from his seat and approaches one of the guards.

"May I borrow your rifle?"

Up in the sky, Elza searches frantically for the family zepellin. "I hope Rek's ok...." She thought. 



"No, not here...." Jun muttered again. She was on the verge of collapsing, she felt it. Hoping to finish Kama off, she charges head on, barely able to feel anything from her legs.

Before her punch connects, a bullet rings through the battlefield, barely missing Kama.

"You'd have won this sooner if you brought your spear with you."

Rek steps closer to the arena, reloading the rifle he borrowed. "Platform 4 allows interference from fellow crewmates. " He said with a smirk. "Unfortunately for you I don't see your crew anywhere." Rek takes aim for Kama playfully, sneering as he does so.

Jun glares at him, furious. "I am capable of fighting by myself, Rek! I need not your help!"

"But with my help, you'll win faster." Rek retorts.

Elza sees Rek near the battlefield, and approaches him.

"Hi Rekkie-poo! Anything I can do for you?" She asked. Elza was still in her half-zoan form. 

The young noble smirked."No need, the situation is under control." 

Rek is about to fire, when Jun charges and grabs Kama. The needles still lodged in her body pierce Kama, as Jun grabs him in a bear-hug.

"You just can't make it easy for us, can you?" Rek comments, sighing. Jun's proximity to Kama meant he could hit her as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2009)

"Grrr..." Kama grunts. "Your a determined one aren't you." He can see jun struggling, He wasn't going to try to resist, best to conserve his energy even if the needles were pressing into him. "But you have to remember, I've spent so long working on these poisons, that i have had to develop antidotes and in some cases immunities." Of course, this was true. But he changes the needles in his mouth so much he can't remembe what poison is what anymore. He just wanted Jun to let him go. "Just give up." Kama coughs. "Not for my sake. But for your own, or do you hate your life so much you would render it forfiet just to win a shitty tornament. hell, if you want, I'll give in." 

He coughed. "The warriors path is one of understanding. We must walk a line of honor and respect. To honor life is the highest code of my warriors. So, I don't want to see anything end in you costing yourself your life." His words echoed in his mind, He could barely see let alone form a coherient sentence. "Just... Let me.... Give up..." He coughed. Neither one of them could go on any longer, And rex's body had gone numb from the shock of the explosion.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2009)

"Warriors are prepared to meet their death in combat. " Jun says to Kama. She tightens her grip the best she can, embedding the needles deeper into Kama.

"Looks like I'll have to end this myself." Rek aims the rifle he borrowed, and fires.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2009)

"Warriors are prepared to meet their death in combat. " Jun says to Kama. She tightens her grip the best she can, embedding the needles deeper into Kama. Kama let's out a deep sigh. "That's not what a true warrior is prepared for." He headbutts Jun as hard as he can and knocks her away from him, just before a bullet plows through his chest. "A warrior, is only prepared to meet their death, when it saves the life of another." He coughs and falls to the ground.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 13, 2009)

Chuck kicked the wooden door of one of the slave shops in Shaboady. It exploded into a million pieces. Then his voice boomed, I'm here to reclaim my partner! He invited himself in, looking through the cages, looking for her. No luck, Give her to me so you won't lose all of your slaves! He began unlocking all of the cages, or rather destroying the locks, One cage liberated! He yelled as he punched the lock and made it shatter into pieces. The people in there opened the door and ranm away as fast as he could. He did it again, 2 cages! Come on, you're losing products! After this, Steel, an android that the shop used to fetch slaves and keep them appeared in front of him.

Quit it Chucky. I don't want to kill you. Just leave peacefully.

You wish I would. But instead, I'm just going to kick your metal ass. Chuck walked up to Steel, cracking his knuckles.

You'll regret hitting me. The android said as a warning to Chuck.

They usually say that. Chuck clenched his fist and pulverized Steel, hitting him as hard as he could without using any of his chakras. However, as soon as Chuck made contact with the android, his body received an immense electric shock that sent him flying backwards, destroying a load bearing wall of the shop. The building came crumbling down on top of Steel. However, the weight of the building falling on him wasn't even a mild annoyance.

Chuck stood and dusted his clothes off. Steel was impressed, There was a 2.44% chance you could live through that shock. Now it will take me 26 hours to recharge enough to use it again. However, you still only have a 7.91% chance of shutting me down via brute force, 45.5% chance of discovering my weakness, and a 79.3% chance of escaping. I suggest the latter.

Blinding Flash! The aura around Chuck grew extremely bright, brighter then anything the average person has seen.

Oh Chucky, you should have known that wouldn't work on me. I can adjust to that, easily.

Forget it then Chuck mumbled to himself. He decided to just charge. He blitzed the android, disappearing and reappearing behind his back. He then tried to hit Steel again, but with no avail. Steel just turned around and counterattacked.

Rapid Hits. Chuck was extremely surprised that Steel was able to turn around and counter attack. Too surprised to dodge. So he opened his Endurance Chakra, and used his Isolation chi, to send it all to his chest, where Steel was hitting. These were no ordinary hits either. 100 hits in the chest, so fast that Chuck could only see half of them, thrown by an android that has super strength would have hurt if it weren't for his boost by isolation. However, because of this, it only made Chuck slide back and he just laughed it off.

Gya hya hya hya hya, he chuckled, My damn toaster hits harder then you. Chuck once again approached Steel and attempted to hit it. One punch. It was caught. Another punch. It was caught again, Eye Lasers! Chuck used his eye lasers, shooting out Infrared rays to try and melt the android. He quickly realized it didn't work so he switched to microwaves. Constant popping could be heard and tiny explosions could be seen.

T-t-t-t-ha~~~t cou~~~ld b-b-b-e tro-tro-tro-blesome. Steel stated outloud. He squeezed harder on Chucks fists. Chuck just smiled. Then Steel used a named move, Ra-ra-ra-rapid Ki~~~~~~~~cks! Chuck easily had enough to avoid this one. He first opened his strength chakra and used his juggernaut chi to pull break free of Steel's grip, then switched to his Speed Chakra and side stepped and waited for the attaxck to end then he got right back infront of Steel.

Precision Chi. Super Heated hits. He used infrared waves to make his hits pack heats then began to hit the same exact spot on Steel's stomach as fast as he could. After 20 or so hits, before Steel even knew he was being hit, Chuck decided to switch to microwaves, so he now was making Steel pop and explode while he was hitting. After around 200 punches, Steel was finally able to do something. He didn't announce the name of the move . He just did it. His fingers turned sharp then he pierced Chucks skin. While his fingers were in his body, Steel did anther trick. He fired lasers out of his fingers. This made Chuck stagger back and fall to the floor.

Shit. HJow the hell do you have the power to fire lasers, but not use electricity!?

You activated my reserve powercells by accident. When my creator made me, he knew that the day would come that I would almost be beaten until I shut down. You were coming close. So he gave me two extra powercells that were to switch on so I can use my ultimate attack, Finger Lasers. It's a shame though, they'll never recharge.

Good. Then I'll just pulverize the shit out of you like last time then.

I don't think so. I need to calculate  odds again. 37.7% chance of shutting me down via brute force, 45.5% chance of discovering my weakness, and 96.6% chance of escaping. I still suggest the latter.


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Usagi looks at his drenched robes and sighs, "It's awfully hard finding clothes that fit me. I hope I can wash this out." he says. "Now where were we?" The Giant Panda makes a move but he slides on his feet across the now oily surface, Usagi frowns. He has no traction and has to dig the claws on his feet into the ground. "Okay maybe you're right about that..." he mutters. Usagi shrugs and secures his staff onto his back and takes out his wine jug again, this time instead of one casual sip he chugs the entire bottle in one go. He casually tosses away the empty bottle and wipes his furry muzzle.
> "AAAAAAAH Wine is like a salve for the wounded soul isn't it?" he asks Finner.
> 
> The Pirate Hunter chuckles, "Too bad for you this isn't a drinking contest then," he retorts. Usagi smirks, "Wine is also a pathway to free one's inner potential," he says cryptically. Suddenly he closes his eyes and goes into a trance. The giant Panda begins to tip and sway over the slippery oil all over the platform but every time it loo0ks like he'll lose balance and fall he regains his equilibrium. Usagi sway and staggers towards Finner moving his fists round and round and waving them erratically.
> ...



The shockwave caused Finner to momentarily lose balance and slip on the oil. When he looked up he saw Usagi in the air above him wielding his fist like a hammer.

"Shit, If I get hit by that I'm done for. I have no time to dodge though."

Finner attempted to roll to the side but the oil made it difficult for him. At the last moment he blocked with the flat side of one saber supported by the blade of his second Sword. However, the attack shattered his sword and fragments of the blade dug into his side.

However, Finner had the satisfaction of seeing his second blade slash through Usagi's wrist before and lodge itself into the bone.

Finner grabbed his remaining two swords and used them to get up. Usagi was losing a lot of blood and was still reeling from his injury.

"What a bunch of jokers we are. I can hardly stand and my opponent is just as messed up."

Finner looked at his torso only to see a bloodied scraped mess. "I think he broke most of my ribs. Damn this sucks."

Usagi's arm swelled and shrunk back to it's normal size. Finner's sword fell off of his hand and slid off the stage.

"Urgh.. You are quite a formidable opponent Pirate Hunter. Are you ready to continue?"

"You kidding? You want to continue??!? Well, I'm not giving up. I'm in this tournament to win. Prepare yourself."

Finner grasped both swords and held his dagger in his teeth. 

With a violent twist of his neck, he sent a gust of wind at the floor in front of himself and Usagi. The oil sprayed off the platform and an area was cleared between the two contestants.

"Fair enough." 

Grasping his bamboo staff with his uninjured hand, Usagi ran towards Finner.

Both opponents clashed. Bamboo staff and swords. The crowd watched on in awe at the two fearsome fighters.

*To be continued.*


----------



## Alex_Predator (Apr 14, 2009)

On Innana Island....somewhere in the town center....

A man in a long and black coat having his head covered with a hood walks down the streets keeping a strange staff with a golden head to assist his walking. 

Mathias and Eddy are some meters in front with some of the angel pirates around.

The strange man keeps walking in front as his staff makes a heavy sound each time it comes in contact with the ground. Eddy hears the sound and turns his head a bit and spots the man.
Mathias looks at him too...

"No way...." Eddy whipers.
"What's wrong?" Mathias says

And a loud, creepy voice comes from the man as he approaches them all...
_"Oh oh ....Eddy......."_ and suddenly his body disappears from the distance as the man appears back again in an instant even closer to them, close enough to grabs Eddy's shoulder.

"It is not possible..." Eddy says as he falls down on his knees and slowly steps back.
One of the angel pirates says "Hey, you know this old bastard?"
The points his staff towards that Angel Pirate and out of nothing a blast of air like coming from a cannon blasts that man far away._" I am his Grandpa!!!!AAAMAUAHUHMUAHMUAHA" _the man yells as he looks up to the sky and luaghs insanely.

The old man puts his staff on the ground and stabs it like a blade. And the ground starts shaking like a powerfull earthquake._ "Go hide my friends....some guys from the New World followed me up here. I will meet you in the Black Rock bar"
_


Some minutes later......
At the same place the whole square is destroyed wit the ground being in pieces and rocks...Dead bodies of powerfull men all around except that strange man...


----------



## Vergil (Apr 14, 2009)

Dante pressed the attack as Kaya lay on the ground. His foot descending down towards her head around 5 times, each time she rolled away, anticipating the attacks. The attacks were normal, ll the while he was gathering chi into his right fist again, gearing up for the Volcano. He then slammed the fist down to the ground, the whole floor shaking and the point of impact exploding with a burst of bright light. Once the dust had settled though, Kaya was nowhere to be seen. Dante spun around, ready for an attack from behind, but she wasn't there either. He looked up, only to be greeted with a foot straight to his face, which had as much power as his Killerbee. 

Dante was sent flying, tumbling and skidding across the hard arena floor and finally stopping his momentum from sendoing him off the platform. He was bleeding from the mouth and heavily concussed.

'Don't show it!' he thought gritting his teeth. 'Don't you dare show that hurt you!' With almost ever ounce of strength he had he maintained his balance and beckoned her over again. The reason for that was that he couldn't move, his legs were shaking; if he took another step he would fall on his face. He had to defend using his arms until his legs started listening to him again. One minute is all he needed, but against her could he hold out?

He had one move that would buy him some time. Zodiac. He only had two shots of this power move. His left arm glowed brightlly once more. A burst of white chi would come hurtling out of his arm. He had never connected with a person with this move, but the boulders he had practiced on were reduced to pebbles. He aimed it at the ground, where she was running towards him. With any luck the sheer power of the shot would cause her to stop and think twice and buy him some time. The rest would have to be pure defense


----------



## koguryo (Apr 14, 2009)

-Nonki vs Hunter

Eric smashed into the stone building and his bodily impression was left in it as he walked out, "Damn."

Joseph looked at everyone, "Combo attacks!  Now!"

Everyone looked displeased, "I hate this one."

Jae-Sung turned and looked at Eric, "Hold onto my legs tightly, I don't wanna go flying."

Eric sighed, "Oi, I don't even wanna do this!  Whatever!"

"Monkey!"

"Swing!"

Jae-Sung jumped high into the air and Eric was still hanging onto Jae-Sung's legs.  Eric's arms began growing longer and Jae-Sung was getting higher into the air.  Soon Eric's body began rising and his feet were still on the ground.  Eric began rotating his body and Jae-Sung extended his daggers.  Eric and Jae-Sung were almost like a giant whip cutting through the air.

Hunter began to walk towards the large whip and a piece of his clothes teared, "I see."

Hunter put the 'Griffin' sword back on his back and was clutching the 'Dragon' with two hands and drove the blade into the ground.

"Let me show you something high level."

Behind the giant whip Paegun and Joseph were planning a combo of their own, "You sure about this?"

Joseph nodded his head and gave a 'thumbs up', "I'm positive."

Paegun shook his head, "This is gonna suck."

Meanwhile Hunter took out the 'Unicorn' and 'Griffin' swords from his back and jumped on top of the 'Dragon' sword's hilt.

"You should have just given up the swords."

"Cannon Expel!"

A cannonball was fired towards Hunter but he easily dodged.  Next he jumped into the air and Jae-Sung's daggers latched onto each of Hunter's swords, but he just had a small smirk on his face.  Hunter pulled his swords back with all of his might and the chain whip was stopped in it's place.  Jae-Sung's body was dangling in the air, Eric and Hunter were beginning to stretch Jae-Sung's body apart.

"Cannon Expel!"

"That won't work.......what?!"

The cannonball was flying towards Hunter but that's not what he was surprised about, holding onto the cannonball with one of his hands was Paegun.

_"All of the bones in my left hand just broke.  This better work."_

Hunter let go of his swords and because Eric was still pulling on Jae-Sung, they both went flying into a building.

Hunter quickly retrieved his 'Dragon' sword and entered his stance in an instant.  With one hand Paegun was holding onto a cannonball and the other with his sword, "I got you bast-"

A large spurt of blood can be seen in the air.  Hunter's sword's blade was driven into the ground again but he pinpointed the exact position between Paegun's body and the end of the cannonball.  The cannonball continued it's course but harmlessly collapsed a building.  Paegun's body continued flying through the air but on the opposite side of the cannonball.  

Everyone stared in shock, "What just happened?"

Joseph was glaring at Hunter, "That bastard.  We might not be able to win this one."

"What the hell happened?!"

Joseph just continued staring at Hunter, "You should have been able to see it.  Paegun's arm was severed.  We should keep a safe distance."

"3 down, 3 to go.  Who's next?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 14, 2009)

the explosion had created a large hole in the back of Zorokiller rice was scattered all over the floor.

"Physical damage doesn't bother me that much..." He gathered some rice and attached it back to his body

"Good as new!"

It was a good fight but in raw power Zorokiller was the better one, but his opponent compensated it with his tricks that he performed.

Zorokiller readied his blades once again, going for another frontal attack.
He dashed forward and just before the inpact he let lose of one blade. 
As it fell point down the ground Zorokiller immediatly grasped hold of Ray's hand and held his other katana up high.

With great force he rammed the blade through their hands. 

He grins with a painfull look on his face.
"G-Got you...!!"

He reached with his other hand to the blade he had let loose and grasped it.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 14, 2009)

_Inana Island_

Rek dropped his rifle when he saw Kama push Jun away and take the shot. "I could've...I could've..."

Jun looked at Kama as he sacrificed himself to save her, then glared at Rek with murderous fury. "Unacceptable." She muttered.

_Du Mortis Manor, Mariejoa_

Fasola entered his Grandfather's new den, which was larger and filled with more ancient objects than it used to be. At the center of the new den was a long slate placed on top a finely-engraved table. 

"Y-you called for me, Grandfather?" Fasola asked, nervous.

"Yes, Fasola. You seem quite well." Grandfather tells him.

"The food here is a lot better than the ones I normally eat." 

"We have the finest chefs in the world cooking for us.Of course it's better Fasola." 

Grandfather stood from his desk and walked towards the slate. He ran his fingers through it, feeling the engravings etched onto it. "You are aware of the changes I made with the Conquista, yes?"

Fasola nodded nervously. "Of course Grandfather."

Grandfather grinned. "Then, I have one more addition to the Conquista."

Fasola shook, afraid of what that may be.

"The first skirmish is gearing up to be a difficult one. If no one wins the first skirmish, I will suspend all tenryuubito priveleges you and your cousins enjoy till the end of the Conquista, or until you are captured by the marines." 

Fasola screamed, and fell to his knees trembling. "You can't be serious, Grandfather! Why would you do that!? What would happen to us if pirates or bounty hunters go after us!?" For Fasola that would be less likely, as he is protected by an army of bodyguards and the intelligence of the Makosou, but the fear always lingered.

Grandfather laughed at Fasola. "You always were the cowardly one of the bunch. Why can't you be more like Oressa and Bahuk? Maybe even Rek?"

Fasola snorted in annoyance. "Oressa's an omnicidal maniac and Bahuk routinely binges on whatever's edible whenever something goes wrong, like the time his first girlfriend dumped him and he gained 40 pounds. I don't want to wear eyeliner." Whether or not Rek did wear eyeliner was unkown to Fasola, but he always thought that no man could have such a _fabulous_ face without wearing make-up.   

Grandfather laughed again. "Fair enough. I'll have an attache of mine accompany you and your other cousins then. Should anything go wrong, they'll contact the marines quickly."

"But the marines will also be out to get us!" 

"That's your problem." Grandfather said with a sneer. The old man moved towards the center of the slate, where stacks of papers were layed. Upon closer inspection it Fasola realized that the stack of papers had their pictures on them, along with an amount of berri underneath. Fasola walked closer, and looked at the posters.

"Those are bounty posters!" Fasola yelled.

Grandfather chuckled yet again. "Indeed they are." 

Fasola picked up the first 3 papers and read the bounties.

"Sogar the Child Genius, 10 million berri. Blood Witch Doremi, 25 million berri. Fasola, 6 million berri."

For a second Fasola grumbled, as his younger sister will get a higher bounty than he would should they fail the first skirmish. Even Sogar, that obnoxious 10 year-old cousin of is, was higher than he was. He didn't even get a title like they did.

Fasola then looked at the next speculative bounty that would be given to them. "Oressa the Hell Princess, 200 million berri." He looked at Grandfather, half annoyed at Oressa getting such a high bounty, and half-afraid of how well-deserved this might be is she wasn't a noble.

"Wh-what charges will you place for us, Grandfather? Surely there'll be some." 

Grandfather grinned. "Inana is destined to burn due to the people gathered there, Fasola. Though they don't even have a sliver of the power and influence that the Shichibukai, the Revolutionary Army and the Yonkou have, they're still threats enough in that corner of the grandline. When Inana dies, and should you all fail to humble the rogue powers there, I shall have the marines identify you and your cousins as the masterminds in destroying such a peaceful city. I'll also be planting false accusations on you all as well."

"Even Oressa?"

"No, I'll just reveal the things she has done in the past. There's a lot of them anyway. She has had a lot of suitors and friends after all."

Fasola left his grandfather's office, still trembling at the thought of losing his privelages. Though things were about to become more difficult, He had to keep going on. He, like his cousins, desired the seat of Grandfather, to become family head. 

Inside his den, Grandfather sat in his comfy chair and looked at the bounty posters on the slate at the center of his den. "All is going according to plan."

_Inana Island_

Bahuk sat inside the dining room, downing plate after plate of cuisine. Eating was always his method of calming himself down, though lately he sometimes have to take it out on his beloved wife. Said wife entered the room, smiling cheerfully. "Honey, are you feeling better?" She asked. Bahuk had stopped beating on her, though now he took out his rage on himself.

"Yes dear, the food is delicious." He tells her. 

Bahuk's wife gets closer and wraps her arms around his neck. "I heard your toys were destroyed today."

Bahuk grimaced. "I can make more." 

"That's the spirit my little chubby wubby!"  Bahuk shivered at being called his wife's old name for him whe he was still wooing her, not that his title didn't help speed up the charming process quickly. 

"All I have left in the ship are spare parts and the weaker models, though." 

Bahuk's wife smiled. "Well, you're smart. Why don't you just put all your remaining toys together to make a really big one?"

An epiphany. Bahuk could almost kiss his wife, if his mouth wasn't stuffed with prawn. "Bwiffianff, howii! I'ff gofing  pu ma shiff amf fu fush fak! Bwing maf fud thew, wif youff?" He ran out of the mansion to begin building.

Bahuk's wife shook her head. "At least he's not gaining too much weight."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 14, 2009)

Ray's eyes shot open wide as the blade pierced through both of their hands. He bit his tounge to prevent him from screaming, _"This riceball is insane..."_ He thinks to himself, _"I've got to create some distance..."_

He pulls out another drum pad, Zorokiller eyes it, expecting it to explode but notices a small smoke symbol on it as he pulls it out, "Smoke Pad!" He tosses it up and smacks it down with his drum stick causing smoke to fill the arena and allowing him this to make his escape. 

He hides in the smoke, not making a noise, _"I've got to think of something...my left hand won't be able to grasp things to their max potential now so Blade Stix won't work...I need something..."_ He grins under his mask as he reaches into his belt and pulls something out. 

Zorokiller stands in the smoke, more lost than usualy, *"Katsuobushi Suishin*" (skipjack tuna propulsion) He spins his blades around clearing the smoke that surrounds him. He spots Ray's figure hidden in the smoke and prepares to attack when he notices something coming at him.

It is another Drum Pad, the pirate looks carefully at it as it approaches and spots the smoke symbol on the front, "More tricks...It will take more than smoke to-" He stops as he notices the pad flip to the other side and reveal a Snare Bomb attached onto the back.

"Smoking Snare Bomb Combo!" He uses his good hand to hit a drumstick against another one that rests on his belt causing the pads to explode in a large blast, as well as cover the platform with smoke once again.

He holds the drum stick in his mouth as he straps on a Buzzsaw Symbol onto the arm with the damaged hand. He then pulls on the instrument on his mouth revealing the hidden blade and prepares for Zorokiller's return, weapons ready.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2009)

Kaya's eyes widened in fear as the blast of whie energy.

_There is no way I could live after that thing even touching me,_ she thought. Kaya wasn't big on defense preferring not to get hit.

But was that even possible right now? The attack moved fast...so fast. Kaya leaped into the air, twisting.....

Just made it. But the force from the blow was still a force to be reckoned with. As the attack flew past her, Kaya was thrown sideways. She hit the platform, hard, skidding across it and hardly able to stay on. But Dante didn't move. _He's tired...those attacks must really cost him._ Kaya coughed, wincing as the motion hurt her injured stomach. Some ribs were broken, and she wasn't sure about her ankle either. _I have to finish this soon..._

She lunged at Dante, but even hurt, he was faste enough to block. But no counter attack. What was with him? Another punch, a chop. He just kept blocking. He was trying to wear her down. Kaya's attacks took on an edge of desperation, swinging this way and that, but still Dante blocked them. Kaya screamed, attmpting to headbutt him out of sheer desperation.

And then it came. The attack. Dante sidestepped the crude attack and threw her towards the edge. _He had been building up the strength to do that while he blocked._ That was the thought running through Kaya's head as she stumbled towards the edge of the platform. "No! No!"

No use. Kaya tumbled off he edge. A second later, there was a splash. Dnate grinned and nearly fainted, but managed to walk over to where she had fallen. He raised his arms in triumph...

Until Kaya, with only one shoe, swung up from under the platform and grabbed him with her legs. Then she swung herself backwards, and they tumbled into the sea below.

Now who would hit first?


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2009)

"That Ninja has some powerful attacks." Rex falls down into his seat and wipes some sweat from his brow. "I... I never imagined such tiny bombs packin such a punch!" He laughed nervously, while making a mental note not to piss off the ninja. "hmm... I wonder if he can show me some of those bombs..." Eve rubbed her chin. "I could make an explosive sword...." Rex turned to her and sweatdropped. "You... Don't you be thinkin an explosive sword is a bit much?" He asked. "No. Why?" She blinked, as if a sword that causes explosions on contact was normal. "She... she's a weird one..." Rex sweatdropped. "But, Best we be goin to see the cap." Rex brushed himself off and went to go find Jason. "Yay~~~ Jason~~~"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2009)

_Over a year ago in The West Blue..._
"Annie Clementine do you have any last words?" asks the judge. Annie sits on a horse with a noose around her neck attached to an overhanging pole. A crowd of almost a hundred townsfolk have gathered to watch.

Annie shakes her head, "Let's just get this over with my boyfriend is waiting for me," she replies. Which is not far from the truth, Wesley should be riding into town right about now she thinks. The Judge shakes his head in annoyance at the girls attitude and waves his hand towards the Hangman. He slaps the rear end of the horse that Annie sits on and it bolts like lightning. Annie feet slip off the Horse and dangle in the air with nothing to stand on and the noose tightens around her neck.

Annie's face goes bright red instantly and she grips the rope around her neck with both her hands. "DON'T FIGHT IT GIRL. YOU'LL ONLY MAKE IT WORSE!!!" yells the Hangman. In her mind Annie counts off the seconds. Five seconds pass, then 15 seconds, now 30 seconds and it feels like her head is about to explode. _WHERE THE FUCK IS HE!?!??!_ Annie shouts in her head. Suddenly it dawns on her, he's not coming. The bastard ran out on me she thinks at first.....no he'd never do that to me. Someone must've gotten to him! Annie begins to black out and soon the rope will probably break her neck anyway.
*
BABOOOM!*

Suddenly a building at the edge of town explodes. Loud gunshots like thundercracks can be heard in the distance followed by bloodcurdling screams. The crowd that has gathered all scatter like ants as they see the fireball rise into the sky. A man in a long black duster coat and wide brimmed hat appears at the edge of the rooftop of the courthouse that overlooks the hanging square. He points a huge jet black revolver at Annie. *"No one dies today unless it's by our hands!"* he exclaims. *BANG!* The rope shatters and Annie falls to the ground, unmoving. 
*
"Okay now you all can die!" * He fires again and a jet of flame blasts out of his revolver and incinerates the entire street in a giant fireball. A ten year old boy crawls out of the flame on his hands and knees and the man in black casually shoots him the head. He begins shooting anyone who attempts to escape the raging inferno. Elsewhere more explosions appears all over the town.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 14, 2009)

-Chuck vs. Steel-

Seems to me like you're out of tricks, Steel. How are you supposed to win now?

I am an android. I am superior by nature. I do not get tired and you do. That's when I'll strike.

Funny, that's what my old washing machine used to tell me.

Chuck blitzed again, and this was without even using his speed chakra . He disappeared and reappeared behind Steel's back. Like last time, Steel turned around but this time, he held his palm out. It opened and rapidly fired bullets. Chuck opened his Speed Chakra and used his Grace Chi, then deflected all of the bullets with his palm, just to show-off. Once the bullets stopped Chuck opened his Strength Chakra and used his Juggernaut Chi. He punched the android as hard as he could at the same spot where he struck with his Speed Chakra. He blasted a hole right through him.

Wha~~~~~~~~~~t? The android momentarily shut down.

What a heap of shit,  Chuck said, walking away from the fight.

Main power lines: Critical Error The android announced, "Checking alternate wiring: .............Alternate wiring found. Powering up: ...........Systems okay," Once again, the android was able to fight.

I hate it when they don't give up, Chuck mumbled to himself, Does it not know it's getting its ass kicked? I mean, what's the point? I guess this is all it's programed to do.

Chucky, Chucky, Chucky. I told you you can't shut me down. That was close.

What's with this thing? It's a machine. Why is it trying to taunt me? All this just makes me more anD MORE PISSED!!!! He started mumbling to himself, then he gradually grew louder and louder until he was shouting, STOP ANNOYING ME! DAMN! FOCUS CHAKRA! He looked very hard, looking for that weakness Steel mentioned twice before. What could it be? He thought and he looked. Then something Steel once said popped into his head, after he tried his blinding flash. _You should know that wouldn't work on me. I can adjust to that, easily._ How? How did the android see? Nothing can adjust to his Blinding Flash. It was too bright. 
Then it hit him, Infrared, The damn thing sees with infrared, Chuck mumbled to himself, That has to be it. It's the only thing that made sense.

He took his jacket off. Then his aura disappeared. But not to Steel. It appeared to Steel. Instead of emitting Visible Light waves to make an aura, he switched it to Infrared. If that's how the android could see, then Chuck would be a giant circle.

Troublesome. Chucky, you have a lot of tricks don't you? Chuck stayed silent. He once more opened his Speed Chakra, then used his Grace Chi. Steel couldn't keep up before, now he didn't stand a chance. Chuck ran circles around the robot, pounding it as fast and hard as he could. When Steel could catch a glimpse of Chuck, it was only a big, blurred blob. The android was helpless. But it didn't shut down. For minutes, it was being slapped around by Chuck,dent after dent was pounded into Steel's body. Then it stopped. Chuck reappeared back where he was originally.

Damn heap of rust. Made me exhaust my chi. Focus Chakra, vision obviously isn't his weakness. He thought for a minute, You can't be beaten down...Well, you can. I've proved that. But I bet you'd come back no matter how many holes and dents I put in you, wouldn't you? He held his hand out, It's has to be something only I can exploit. Something only I can do. Microwaves nearly blew it to bits. Maybe something else will do the same. He held both his hands out. He created waves out of both hands. One starting at an extremely high frequency, one starting low. Eventually, he got to the correct frequancy and it shut down no problem. After awhile, he made it to the Terahertz part of the spectrum. He shot out the correct frequency and the waves easily invaded Steel through the hole Chuck had punched in him then it shut him down. Chuck didn't know this tough, he just thought it was luck.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Apr 15, 2009)

The crew found and stayd for a while in the Black Rock bar, as the old man and Eddy's grandfather told them.

Eddy didn't lose any time and ordered fresh rum and sake for everyone.

Some minutes later the door opened and the old man walked inside. He walked next to Eddy. *"Long time my grandson...muah muahha"* the old man started laughing again...
But even if he was his grandfather Eddy didn't show any amusement. He was just watching him and drinking in a serious mood. "Yes long time and you neither my father ever interested to see me from that day..."

The old man looked down and thought for a while."I know kid....I know.....but your father is other case...don't involve him for now...he cares about you even if he doesn't show it.....but me , me yes it was my fault that never met you from that day....that day that you decided to become a pirate, I never felt like that before. I knew that I could not change your destiny and I knew that you would never back down and will achieve your goals. So I decided to let you alone for a while and become strong enough from your own......"

Eddy slammed his hand with the sake on tha table and then stood up, turning his back on the old man and walking away...
"Tell me how the hell you did all these things before in the town center!!!" Eddy turned back in an instand like years passed...
*"Muahaha Muahahah I knew it !!"*
Everyone from the crew looked at both of them..._"Damn it!Our captain is insane.."_

The time passed as the old man was explaining him....
*"Look Eddy....the greatest power comes from inside you...everything depends on your true will...what I used back there and SMASHED EVERYONE, MUAHAHAHA..........was my inner power...your spirit can do crazy things...trust me on that. So you will have to train from your own and unleash your will with your inner power into something powerfull.....thats all I can tell you from now...that was the secret that you will have to find from your own..."*
Eddy rubs his chin "What the....you just told me the secret so I don'a have to find it...damn it you didn't teach me how I can use this power anyways.....Hey damn you OLD MAN!!!" Eddy yelled but his grandfather was vanished in the darkness already....with a note on the table....

Eddy thought that his granfather tricked him but in a while he could understand.............


----------



## koguryo (Apr 15, 2009)

-Nonki vs Hunter

Sooyoung was just staring straight at Hunter, not losing focus for even a second, "I'm going to kill you!"

Sooyoung began making a blind charge towards Hunter and Joseph stuck out his arm, "Wait!"

Hunter smiled again and when Sooyoung was within his distance he simply backhanded her away, "Useless bitch, I don't even know why you have that sword.  You're just gonna die."

Sooyoung was lying on the ground still enraged but a few moments later Hunter was already standing above her, "I'm gonna have some fun with you."

"Slicing Palm!"

Hunter jumped up and a building behind him had a hole in it, "Tsch, damn nuisance."

Hunter looked above him and saw Joseph sticking his finger out, "Bullet Expel!"

Hunter tried to turn his body but the bullet still struck his body.  Joseph landed beside Sooyoung and Hunter landed on the other side of her, clutching his shoulder.  

Hunter's eyes grew wider, "I'm going to kill all of you!"

Hunter clutched his sword tightly and swung at Joseph, but something stopped him mid-swing.

"Hurting my son, huh?  I don't mind a few cuts and scrapes but never an appendage.  Let me show you fear."

Mr. Collaart's body began to grow larger and he was covered in white fur.  Joseph stared at the man, "You're a fuckin' fox!?"

Mr. Collaart smiled and showed his fangs, "Snow fox to be exact.  Listen, my son told me about you when we were training.  Get the rest of your crew outta here, I left a present for my boy with your crew."

During the time Mr. Collaart was talking to Joseph, Hunter made a break for the area where Paegun's body was and located Paegun's sword lying on the ground, "Excellent.  I'll be taking this for now."

Hunter tried to run for his other swords but Mr. Collaart stopped him, "You ain't goin' nowhere kid."

"Tsk."

Mr. Collaart looked at Joseph, Hana, and Sooyoung, who had the bodies of their unconscious comrades, "Get outta here now!"

Hunter swung his massive sword at Mr. Collaart but Collaart raised his sabre and stopped it instantly, "I'm light-years ahead of you.  An arm for an arm."

Mr. Collaart spun around Hunter and cut off Hunter's right arm, "Ahh!  AHH!"

Mr. Collaart began walking away, "Now what good will all of those swords do?  Heh, you're lucky I didn't kill you.  I'll just let the dangers of the New World do that for you.  I'm getting off this damn island.  Have fun."

Hunter was completely shocked to do anything, his dominant arm was now away from his body.  Mr. Collaart then left Hunter's view and he was hunched over on his knees.

"My arm.  My arm!  My fuckin' arm!  Damn it!  Damn it!  Damn it!  I'm gonna kill you and your whole family!  Argh!"

-At the Harbor with the Nonki

The Nonki crew was speechless as Paegun was lying on the deck, his wound was treated immediately.  Jae-Sung and Eric were awake and a feeling of depression could be felt over the whole ship.

-The Collaart crew

Mr. Collaart walked onto the deck of his ship, "We're leaving Inana Island and heading back to the New World.  Get ready to leave this shitty ass Island."

A crewmember spoke up to Mr. Collaart, "So Captain, any of the Rookies interest you?"

Mr. Collaart laughed loudly, "No.  They probably won't even make it past Shabondy.  They're all trash anyway."

"So what was the point of coming here Captain?  To see your son?"

Mr. Collaart laughed again, "I wanted to use one of the Rookie Captains as a new Choreboy.  Let's just get the hell outta here, the stink is annoying me.  Did you switch out the two prizes I asked you too?"

The crewmembers laughed, "Of course we did Captain.  Brought it to that Marine ship too, just like you asked.  We left a regular Farming Scythe and a banana for 'Kronus' and the Devil Fruit."

The Collaart ship began to set sail and left the harbor, "Until we meet again boy."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 15, 2009)

with captain rodgers-

"Eh, that guy is too serious all the time." He let out a sigh. "Honestly." He then look down at his hands, there were two blades, One a deep dark purple blade, the other white. In the very base of the handle on the white blade, there was a deep purple jewel, and on the purple blade, a white jewel. "The twin blades." He comments. "I wonder, if they are ready for this." He tosses the blades up into the air. "Let's give Joseph his first. The boy is about to leave after all." He hops towards the docks.

With Joseph-

He let out a sigh. "We got our butt's kicked." He commented and looked at peagun's arm. "And how are we supposed to repair a severed arm." He let's out a sigh. "Well, then i suppose i have some good news for you." A voice calls out. "Eh?" Joseph turned around. "Oh, hey dad." He blinked. "EH? THAT'S ALL I GET!?" Akuma shouts. "I'm not in the best mood." Akuma sighs. "Well, I've brought you a gift, Your brother isn't ready for his. So i'll wait arond a little while till he is." A white blade lands infront of him. "Eh? What is this?" Akuma smirked. "The holy blade, Irene." he comments. "You're brother will recieve the cursed blade Eris."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 15, 2009)

Jun casts her sight on Kama, lying on the floor with his blood splattered from the bullet shot. She picks him up with what little strength she has and carries him out of the arena. 

"This man requires medical assistance." She says to several medics rushing towards them. The medics try to patch her up as well, but she ignores them and moves towards the Du Mortis rickshaw, blood dripping from her wounds as she walked. Kama needed their attention more than she did.

As she paused for a brief moment when she reached the point Rek stood, and then continued on with her walk. Halfway there she collapses, but is caught by Uno in time.

"I wonder..." Uno thought. "Which wound hurts her more, the one in her body, or the one in her pride?"

Helped by Elza, Uno carried Jun into the rickshaw. Each servant the family had always had skill in an important profession, with Rek's mother bringing 2 doctors with her in her own rickshaw. Rek and the others followed after Jun was brought to the second story of the rickshaw for medication. Downstairs Uno's glare never left Rek as the rickshaw went towards the family manor.

"You do realize where Jun is from, right?"

Rek did not answer. The young noble was staring out through the window, observing the people as they stopped to see a giant in a suit carrying a pink small house on wheels.

"In her land, Jun would've preferred to die fighting."

"And what would a fruitless death accomplish? Besides, she's not in her land anymore." Rek retorted, his gaze still transfixed outside. 

"She's a warrior." Uno countered. "The mechanisms of her mind differ from ours. Warriors like her live by the blade. Besides, you won't admit it."

"Your point? I saved her life. Had I not fired, both she and the ninja would've died. And there is nothing I do not need to admit."

"Saved her life? Had the ninja not pushed her out of the way, she would have been the one to take the bullet."

"The bullet would not have hit her. She would've dodged it.


" Given her focus in defeating her foe, I seriously doubt that." 

Rek looked at his masked friend with apathy. " You speak as if you've known her your entire life, Gottwal."

Elza watched the two quietly as they sparred with their words. It was the first time she felt unsure about Rek, whom she always viewed as an ideal person. Today however, he was dodging something clearly obvious to everyone there.

" I've known her long enough to know she would not have liked someone interrupting a fight with an equal like that." Uno retorted.

"This does not matter. In the long run saving her would mean she'll be able to fight once again. She'll face more equals, and she would thank me for saving her. Besides, I will not carry her all the way to the Jade Empire in a coffin."

Uno snarled. Flames began to cover the couch they sat on, smoke choking their surroundings. Curiously they are the only ones who seem to notice.

"Coward." The flames die down, and the couch seems to return back to normal, as if it was never on fire. 

"You can't even admit it, can you? Sickening." 


The rickshaw grinds to a halt, having entered the family estate in Inana. Jun in a stretcher is the first to leave their transport, followed by Rek's mother, who hastened her pace to see if Jun was fine. Next was Uno, and then Elza. Rek was the last to step out. 

Once inside, a servant hurries to Rek's mother and gives her a note. She leaves Jun's side for a moment and goes to her son. "Rek dear, go to the den. Grandfather has a special message for you and your cousins."

Rek sighed, and left his mother and friends for the den. "This had better be good."

_Marieoja, Du Mortis Residence_

Servants were busy fixing up the family communications room. Another new addition to their estate, the communications room contained the same video technology used in Impel Down. The room can be used to contact anyone with the right number, and if the person contacted had a communication room of their own they could actually see each other face to face. 

Amarant Du Mortis was walking towards the room, accompanied by his 2 sons Bartle and Claudius.

"You've ben making a lot of changes to da conquista, dad." Bartle tells his father.

"All for the family, son." Amarant replies calmly.

"But still, father." Claudius cleared his throat. "These are some pretty heavy changes, I doubt the rest of the family would approve."

"They will approve. I am the patriarch, they have no choice."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 15, 2009)

With Mathias
Mathias observed his captain's temporary reunion with his grandfather with a crazed mind. These two were completely insane.....especially his captain. Mathias was seated in the back of the bar listening to the tunes that were playing and drinking  glass of water. Mathias never did mess around with sake. His philosophy about sake is that it'll ruin his body from the inside and out and it would ultimately prevent him from achieving his goal in life as becoming the world's greatest martial artist.

Mathias sighed heavily and proceeded to leave the bar in search of some fresh air. As Mathias walked out of the bar, a piece of parchment blew into his face. Mathias quickly snatched the paper off his face and stared at it plainly. It was a bounty poster of him. "Wind Palm" Mathias. Bounty: 1,000,000 beri. Mathias said as he read the poster out loud. Then.....it hit him. "Whaaaaaaaaat?! This is preposterous! I'm wanted by the marines?!" Mathias said in an outrage. Mathias began to bow in each direction in a frantic manner: North, south, east and west. "Forgive me oh great wind deities! Forgive me for being a criminal!" Mathias pleaded out loud.

Four men overheard Mathias's outrage and they heard the number of his bounty. "That guy really is a rookie. 1 million beri? We can handle that easily. We're gonna eat good tonight!" The man said as he and his accomplices charged. Mathias had begone doing a ritual-like wind dance to further persuade the wind gods to forgive him. The dance was performed with his eyes closed. He thrashed about gracefully, swinging his arms in legs in a dancing manner. The men approached Mathias in a rush and jumped out at him. "We've got you!" They all said simultaneously. Mathias reached the peak of his dance where he spins at a fast pace and thrust his arms towards the sky. Mathias unknowingly sent all of the bounty hunters twirling high into the air with the final phase of his dance.

Mathias stopped his dance dance and opened his eyes. "Oh great wind gods! If you forgive me, show me a sign right now!" Mathias said. He looked towards the sky and saw four shadows that appeared to be dancing. Mathias smiled and bowed once again. "The four wind gods have forgiven me! They're even doing the ritual dance as well. Thank you!" Mathias graciously said as he walked away.

_Moments later...._
The four bounty hunters came crashing down into the ground.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 15, 2009)

-With Chuck-

It's about time you shut down. You were one hell of an annoying thing. He walked over to the rubble that used to be the slave shop. He stood in front of hit with his arms crossed, shaking his head, Now I need to dig through all of this. He cleared away some of the biggest pieces of debris that was there. A cage was under one of them. As quickly as he could, he cleared the area around it then opened the cage. Kole wasn't there. He began searching again. Eventually he found another cage. He opened it and there was Kole, lying there. All of the captured beings fled save for her, who pretended to be asleep.

Get up girl, he waited for a minute, I know you're tougher then this, so get on your feet. We still have a mission, she still didn't stand. He kicked her. Nothing. Once more. Nothing. He reached for the inside pocket of his jacket, but he hadn't put in on yet. He walked back over to where he took it off then reached in and pulled out a hand gun. Calmly, he moved back to his original spot, then put the gun on the back of Kole's head, Game's over, Kole. She got up and yawned. 

I was sleeping so nice. Why didn't you just go and do the mission by yourself and let me sleep here?

Unfortunately, the contract says two mercenaries will search, so I need to drag your ass along.

Whatever. You came because you don't know what you would do without me.

Gya hya hya. Don't flatter yourself. The two of them went on to search for the slave.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 16, 2009)

the smoke cleared and Zorokiller immediatly went for the offensive again

"This is it!! I wi--"

Suddenly he stands still with eyes wide open, his body starts to disintegrate, flocks of rice fall of his back.

"N-Not now...!"
The rice he had pasted on his body start to fall off again and made the before made wound only worse.

------At the tv screens------
Tsurugi sighed and Dash looked in suprise

"T-This is bad..!!" Dash yelled out in panic
"Foolish riceball...He took it to far" he simply stated
"D-Damn but Doc Q is gone!! We'll need another medic!"

Tsurugi walks off
"Not my problem, he is the idiot to have it come to this."


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 16, 2009)

_"So, why did you throw the match?"_

"I could say the same to you. That guy was good, but as expected, nobody here is even close to your level."

Larissa shrugged her shoulders. _"There is little point in fighting an obviously one-sided match. This way, I managed to get something out of the fight, and I enjoyed myself too. Besides, you were the one who told me to hold back."_

"So, you enjoyed yourself, huh? That's good," Fluck said himself. "Well, for your information, I didn't throw that at all. Pretty dangerous stuff, actually," the chaos user said, rubbing his chin thoughtfully. Larissa stared at him for a few moments.

_"What do you mean?"_ she asked. Fluck scratched the back of his head and threw his arm up in the air, stretching and yawning. "I'm not really sure myself, but at an instinctive and intuitive level I'd say there was a chaotic explosion of some kind. It took both me and my opponent out." Larissa simply continued looking at him, wordlessly indicating that he should continue.

"Basically, I lost control over my powers and it somehow knocked out both of us at the same time. Luckily, it didn't appear to have a very wide range, since the audience was unaffected. I've never experienced anything like this before, though. If I had to guess, I'd say it's because of you," Fluck said, pointing at his opposite.

Larissa started. _"What do you mean?"_ the order user asked with a hint of worry in her voice. "Ah, wait, I didn't mean to say you were causing problems for me or anything," Fluck remedied his answer hastily. "My theory is that while your presence stops the adverse effects of my fruit, all that really does is restrain it. It's sort of like building a dam to stop the waves. The pressure keeps building up, and eventually...

The dam bursts open and everything floods out."

Larissa faltered for a bit before saying, _"So... what do you propose, then?"_

This time, it was Fluck's turn to shrug. "Who knows? Since you left my vicinity, the energy immediately let itself loose, but it wasn't necessarily that strong. We've got time, and we could always regulate the build-up of energy by distancing ourselves once in awhile to release it. That isn't really a permanent solution, though. If only I had a way to master my Devil Fruit more quickly..." the white-haired young man looked hopefully at Larissa.

The raven-haired frowned as though deep in thought. _"Well, this is pretty convenient. As 'Order', I've always had instinctive control over my fruit, and that prevents me from teaching you, but I think there might be a way to help you. I've decided recently to let you meet this person anyway..."_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 16, 2009)

Ray watches as his opponent's recovery method fails on him. He then checks himself, he had recieved multiple deadly attacks as well. Blood dripped down his back and he couldn't even feel his left hand's existence anymore.

He starts to walk away, "Looks like this is over..." He hears the sound of swords slicing each other and turns to see Zorokiller, still ready to finish the battle, "We're both half dead, how foolish can you be?" He says, sweat dripping off the back of his neck and he clutches one of his own wounds.

Zorokiller charges forward, not quite as quick as he was in the beginning of their battle but neither is Ray. Their blades continue to clash for a few moments until Zorokiller finally finds an opening. He just his blade out towards the Drummer's stomach, but he dodges at the last minute. Though the blade does connect with something, his belt.

It cuts his belt off and it falls to the two pirate's feet, "Lets end this!" They both swing their blades forward, though one of them stomps on the belt below them, triggering every explosive that exists in the Assassin's supply of weapons.

A large explosion took over the platform and blocked the view of the cameras projecting to the TV screen.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 16, 2009)

Inside the den, Rek and his cousins were gathering around a fairly large pink monitor, trying their best not to ignore the effigies of Kizaru and the other admirals that filled the den.

"What could grandfather want now..." Bahuk wondered.

"Lord Amarant may just want to check your progress, milord." Shwarz replied, accompanying Ivala as always.

"And I was just about to finish my block titan...." Sogar mumbled while unwrapping a piece of candy.

At the back of the room Oressa stood, her features save for her white hair hidden by her cloak."A complete waste of time in my opinion." 

"Let's just here what he wants to say then." Rek added, looking uncharacteristically somber.

The screen lights up, and in a second the stern face of Grandfather appears before them.

"Glad to see you're all here. I have some things to tell you all..."

Grandfather quickly explained the new changes he made to the Conquista, down to how much bounty they'll all get should they fail. 

"...And one last thing. Should you all leave the island before the first skirmish ends, then it automatically counts as a failure and you all get your priveleges taken."

With that last reminder Amarant ends his meeting with his grandchildren. Each one had a different reaction from the other.

Doremi groaned. "Lose our priveleges? It's a good thing Mutant 15 can take care of these upstarts easily." 

Ivala turned to her guardian Shwarz, paler than usual. "We can't even leave until we've beaten them? Shwarz what do we do?"

"Of all the things to take away, he had to go for that." Bahuk exclaimed.

"At least I'll still have candy." Sogar said.

"Like it matters." Oressa said.

"...Annoying to say the least." Rek commented before leaving the den. He headed for Jun's room, where she was resting after her match.

When the young noble opened the room he saw the rest of the Monarch pcrew gathered around her. Ruru was standing near the head of the bed, holding a tray of medicine and regularly checking her vital signs. Cass sat next to Jun, hoping that she would wake up. Elza was pacing frantically, wondering if she'll be fine. Matyr was by the window, watching her rest with a frown while Uno was reading a book.

"Ah, milord." Ruru approached a chair by the room's coffee table and placed it next to Jun's side. "Would you would like a seat by her side, milord?"

"Yes please." As Rek approached the bed, Cass, Elza and the others distanced themselves from the bed.

"Rek is sad." Matyr thought. "When he's sad he's really angsty." A sneer forms on his face. "I have GOT to see this." 

Unfortunately for Matyr he would not get the chance, as Ruru had ushered them out of the room. The old butler then stood guard in front of the door, preventing anyone from entering.

"So what do we do now?" Cass asked. 

"Dunno about you guys but I'm going back to the ship and do some maintenance work." Matyr said. 

"What about Rek and Jun?" Elza wondered. "I've never seen Jun look at anyone like that before, and Rek's really upset about it.

"Those two will be fine." Uno reassured. "I hope." He  murmured the last words.

Jun's room was in the 3rd floor of the mansion. The only way downstairs was through a beautifully designed stairwell at the center of the mansion. As Matyr, Cass, Elza and Uno walked downstairs, the loud noise of a rock crashing down to earth could be heard downstairs. 

"The hell was that?" The 4 ran out of the mansion to see what had fallen from the sky.

Outside, Bahuk, Doremi and Sogar were watching a giant humanoid figure made out of stone battle a an equally large monster covered in slime, with bony human body apendages coming out from every part of its body.

"NIHIHIHIHIHIHI! That thing won't hurt Mutant 15." Doremi taunted Sogar.

"Nu-uh! Super Block Rob Lucci will win!" Sogar countered.

"HA! That thing doesn't even look like Rob Lucci! As far as I know Rob Lucci's nose is not a square!

"Seriously. What the hell are those things!?" Matyr yelled at them. 

"They're Sogar and Doremi's ultimate weapons." Bahuk answered. "Mutant 15, a beast that gains size through absorbing toxic filth, and Super Block Rob Lucci, a giant cube statue of the CP9 agent brought to life by Sogar's powers." 

Matyr was positively outraged. "But Sogar's devil fruit power is the ability to create blocks! How the hell can he bring that thing to life?"

Bahuk shrugged. "Because it's made from blocks." 

"This doesn't make sense." Matyr rubbed his forehead.

"I heard you had mechs, Matyr." Bahuk said to the mechanist noble. The two knew each other well, having been tutored by the same man.

"Yeah, but some asshole broke them all. I still have one in the Dirge though, but it's for underwater use."

"That's a shame. Dr. Daedalus' blueprints are with you, am I correct? I went to Crete to get them, but he said he no longer had them." 

Matyr grinned. One-uping Bahuk was something he loved, as the two had a rivalry with their creations when they were still studying. "Of course. Wanna know some stuff I learned from them?"

Bahuk chuckled. "I'd be delighted. Let's talk about it on my ship, you can bring your friends too." 

Bahuk, Matyr and the others went to Bahuk's ship near the manor, leaving Sogar and Doremi to their fight.

Meanwhile Ivala and Shwarz were in the garden near Bahuk's ship, talking.

"Losing our priveleges?" She looked at the masked Shwarz, worried. "If that happens, will you..."

"I am bound by honor to serve you till death, milady. I will not leave your side." Ivala's eyes water, and she hugs Swarz.

On a balconey, Oressa was sipping tea, her cloaked subordinates standing by.

"How interesting."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Apr 16, 2009)

Some hours passed from Eddy's grandpa appearence....
Eddy walks down the street as he tries to understand what he told him.

Most of the crew spreads once again on the island and some head towards the docks to prepare the ship.

Somewhere near Eddy has to be Mathias as well.....


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 16, 2009)

Eastwood island

It had been several days after they had started their quest towards the East.Out of necessity they first made camp alongside a busy travelroute and waited for the first carriage that came by.Well the first carriage that wasn't guarded by Conferado or Union soldiers, the last thing they needed was making either of the armies an enemy.

Killing off a random merchant with self hired guards was no problem at all though and after they did so they buried the bodies a little away from the travel route and stole their clothing.Well only for Chuck though, while his Union army uniform was very useful on 'their' part of the island it would be like wearing a bullseye on your back, with big neon lights pointing in the direction of said bullseye.

Cheyenne couldn't be convinced to take off her clothing, well mostly because Sam asked it just like that."Alright, get naked Cheyenne."Which didn't end well for Sam. Other then that she refused for the obvious reason of being powerless without her clothing.And so it was decided that she would stay inside the carriage, while Sam and Chuck would sit in front.

Another problem was the fact that they had Otoa, the gigantic bull........Well they just decided on pretending to be crazy merchants that had tamed one of the most ferocious mammals found on the island.Chuck assumed the role of the 'eccentric' merchant "Templeton Peck"while Sam would assume the role of "Howling Mad Murdock", trigger happy and not so mentally stable cowboy that currently functions as the bodyguard of "Peck"

Their supposed cargo was in actuality Cheyenne and hopefully she would be soon joined by treasure when they reached their destination, hopefully a lead to the locations of the two men Sam was looking for would be found there as well.

The group set off to the east, their two horses right behind Otoa.The bull's strength allowing them to travel quite rapidly.The next few days had been relatively easy, they strayed from busy cities, Sam's experience in these parts giving them the knowledge needed to do so, and reached the area they were looking for without encountering too much trouble.

Finding what they were looking for would be something else though, the "x" covered a distance of several miles, if you compared it to the real life area it designated.The hint that was on the back of the map didn't really sound useful either.Translated it was "The thing".

With what little information they had the group started looking around the area.Trying to figure out what this thing was.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 16, 2009)

Darver intently watched the finale of the Rookie tournament as Mr. Collaart and his crew begin to leave. Darver took that as his cue as he then started on his way towards the stadium. Upon entering the stadium, all of the bystanders in the stance took a glance of him and immediately turned their heads. Some even expressed their fear by the looks upon their faces.

Darver approached the infirmary tent where his former subordinate and her captain were stationed. His aura started to bloom as he came closer to the large tent until the sheer force of the aura blew the tent away. Darver stood face to face with the former Makaosu elite agent and the chaos user.

*"How unexpected it is to see you're still alive, Larissa."* Darver said while eyeing the raven-haired woman.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 16, 2009)

Tsurugi lands down on the ship of Collaart he flaps his wings and makes them disappear
Collaart didn't even bother to look at his direction

"Captain Collaart...I'm sorry I didn't came to see you sooner..." He looked with utmost respect in his eyes

"It's just that I have to finish somethings with this kid I know...I...I would like to rejoin with you once I'm done with that...I think I can be of more use now!" Tsurugi didn't know what to say, this man was everything to him, he took him in when he had no one and his crew thought him the basics of fighting, everything he learned was from them. 

"I just wanted to say that..."

The wings shot out of his back again and Tsurugi flapped them once and flew off back to the island, it was a short distance so he could make it before running out of strength.

He landed and fell on his knee, his robotic left arm went limp due his exhaustion and sweatdropped over his face.
It was hard to fly such distance, but he just had to say those words before he couldn't see Collaart in a long time again.

("I hope Q and Kamesama make progress with the kid so I can do my share and be done with it...") He thought to himself


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 17, 2009)

*On board the Akatsuki, flagship of the Rising Sun pirates.
*
The group of three, Tao Ran, Jubi and Linali had finally arrived.The trip from Chubu island (Near Nihon, where Shin last had seen these three) to where their crew was at the moment had been a long one but now they finally could report in person to their captain. Immediately they were welcomed and led down to the captain's cabin.

Instead of being in his dojo, where he was usually found, Yoh was in his cabin looking over the illegal newspapers that had been sent to him by his "backer" the Black Queen that had chosen him to be her "Knight" in this chess game of theirs. Though the first proposition had infuriated him their resources had been of great help to him and the reason why he has gained not one, but a total of five ships filled to the brim with the best weapons money could buy, not to mention the quality of these ships.

The articles had been read over and over by him, still it angered him greatly.It was all bullshit, impossible, simply impossible but the nerve of that Yagami. Some common fisherman's son that grew up all the way in North Blue.
And this was his opponent, a peasant VS royalty, the one and only real ruler of Niho and the one that would liberate it.

A knock was heard and he sighed."Come in."The three stepped in, together with their squad leader, Sai."Excuse me commander, my squad has returned from their mission and are ready to report."The highest ranking of the three, Tao Ran spoke up.Strapped to his back was the broken spear he had used against Shin, the boy that had broken it.

"As we've stated in our letter, we had managed to contact Shinji Yagami and discovered the existence of the tunnel systems below Nihon."The commander impatiently nodded him on as he said." I know this already, tell me why you didn't kill that Yagami brat."Ran clenched his fists, the shame of the defeat was still strong."He defeated me sir, he made use of the AmatsuKaigan and ran off shortly after doing so, his attack slashed straight trough me even though it looks like he only has access to the imperfect forms."

Yoh got up and picked something up from his desk, something thin and of a long length covered in cloth."Tell me, would you sacrifice your soul just so that you could have a shot at restoring your honor?"Tao didn't hesitate, clearly and immediately he responded with."Yes, commander."And he was then given the item Yoh was holding, as the cloth was removed it revealed itself as a high quality spear.

"This will be your weapon, and these will give you the strength you need to succeed."Two memorial tablets were on the desk and Yoh placed his hands in front of them."Kon kon no Saishuu!"The tablets started to shake as the white spheres, both having a distinct face and design, Nihonese folklore would describe them as Hitodama.

He turned around with a spirit in each hand and placed one in front of the spear Tao was holding and the other in front of Tao's chest."Kon kon no chuusha!"The spirits started to spin rapidly and glow brightly and were then implanted in the weapon and it's user.Both started to glow brightly as well, Tao was screaming out in pain while this happened and as the light settled down the screams did as well.

Both the weapon and the user seemed as if nothing had happened, Yoh though told him that."When you need it, the power will reveal itself and now go, seek him out and don't come back without his head!"Tao spun around on his heel and headed out. Jubi and Linali wanted to follow him but we're told."No, he will go alone, you two can help me with something else, I have a couple of questions for you two.."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 17, 2009)

Bahuk lead the rest of the Monarchs into the corridors of his ship. It resembled the Dirge a lot, but had fewer windows and was larger.

"Impressed? I've perfected the bubble float technology used in Shabondy. The coating of the sphere that maintains the bubble actually helps replicate Shabondy's unique climate. I even have miniature mangroves at the center of the ship that helps create more bubbles." Bahuk boasted as they approached the inner sanctum of the ship.

"But the bubble can be broken easily with explosives, even with shielding. I doubt it'll be useful in combat." Matyr said. 

"Improvements are always being done, Matyr. Soon enough I'll be able to make an alloy strong enough to do just that."

"I could've done that already" Matyr commented in his mind.

Bahuk lead them to a large room at the center of the ship. Unlike the Dirge Bahuk's ship was able to support more room for weapons construction, as it didn't have libaries in every floor or a small battle arena built into it. At the very center of the room was a bulky machine with 3 heads. It had 8 arms, each ending with a 2 meter-long sword. It had spider legs for feet, and its bulging belly seemed to house the engine. Each head had only one, camera-like eye, and what seemed to be small pincers for mouths. 

"Here it is. The Swordburster." Bahuk said with pride. 
"B.E.AUTIFUL." Matyr exclaimed in awe

"It's incomplete, since it doesn't even have armor or the artillery built into it yet, but the burst of inspiration I had a few minues ago lead me to install whatever remaining machine weapons I have left into this machine after some bastard wiped out my other machines. Right now we've successfully attached all the heavy mellee weapons, except for the Claymore."

Raised on top of the Swordburster by heavy chains was a claymore, 4 meters long. A mechanical arm was attached at the pommel of the claymore.

"Shall we attach the final component of its melee weaponry?" Bahuk asked Matyr with eager eyes, which was reciprocated by Matyr's own excited look.

"What is it with boys and robots?" Cass thought as she and the others watched the final arm be attached to the back of the machine. 

After the final limb was attached, the eyes of the Swordburster lit. It moved by its own, swinging its arms around and destroying everything in its path.

"Who activated the machine? Shut it down now!" Bahuk yelled. A worker tried to do so by cutting its power supply from the ship's fuel tank, but the machine still moved. 

"Milord, the Swordburster's fuel tanks are full! It needs not to be attached to the main tank!"

"This is why I prefer my robots piloted." Matyr comments.

_Swordburster vs. Monarch Crew_
The Swordburster swings its arms wildly as it approached Elza and Cass. Instinctively Cass took out her handgun and fired, but the bullets merely ricocheted off the metal. 

"Let me handle this!" Elza takes off her seastone earings and transforms into her hybrid wyvern zoan. The Swordburster swings one of its arms at her, but Elza grabs onto the sword arm and is only pushed back a few inches.

"Good thing I brought these." Matyr took out some bombs from his pocket and threw it at the Swordburster, though it only irritates it at best. 

"You really think that would hurt the Swordburster? Even without armor its still very sturdy." Bahuk bragged while slowly pacing out of the room. "I'll go to my quarters and check where the shutdown switch is. In the meantime don't break my swordburster or my ship." His slow pacing turns into complete flight as he leaves the room followed by his servants.

"Take this!" Uno pulls out a a small knife and attacks. The knife lengthens, and becomes a lance. The masked revolutionary throws the lance at the machine, doing minor damage to one of the arms. A few seconds after it hits the lance morphs back into a knife, albeit a flattened one. 

2 of the mechanical weapon's arms swing at Elza, forcing her to block with her wings. She winced, the strike inflicting a minor injury to her wings. In response she tightens her grip on one of the swords, causing it to bend. "Hiiiiya!" She tries to rip off the arm she was holding onto, but the other 2 arms hitting her wings were doing more damage than she thought. Matyr flung a small bomb at one of the machine's heads, distracting it long enough for Elza to disengage.

Cass' eyes turn into crosshairs, activating sogegan. Even with her pinpoint accuracy her attacks do little damage. "I need a better gun to deal with this." She thought.


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 18, 2009)

Fluck turned around sharply at the sudden intrusion by Darver. "Well, fuck. Larissa, get out of here. You can see these, right? Chaos Minefield." The bursts of chaotic energy swarmed the surroundings. Darver decided to not take any action temporarily, which was a wise move considering a Chaos Mine was directly in front of him. 

_"What are you talking about? We need to fight him together if we want to have a chance of survival!"_ Larissa shouted uncharacteristically. "I'll explain later, but we don't have a hope of beating him even if we fight together, anyway. My way, we can both get out alive." Fluck said. Larissa faltered, and did not move.

The chaos used sighed and turned around, "What's the matter?"

_"You'll come back, right?"_

"If I die here, then my 'Chaos' was only able to come this far. You'll have needed to find someone else more able to help you anyway. My fruit will come back into this world eventually."

_"No, I won't accept that. You definitely must come back."_ Larissa said fiercely.

Fluck did not reply. Larissa gripped her katana tightly in frustration before turning around and running away. 

"Heh. Well, you heard the woman," the white-haired chaos user said with a grin on his face after Larissa was fully out of sight. "I'll need to beat you up quick and move on, baldy."

*"No matter. I can easily dispose of you and catch up to Larissa later."* the much larger male intoned ominously.

"Well, try it if you can, then! I've got a few more cards I can use now that Larissa is no longer in my presence."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 19, 2009)

Darver eyed Fluck for a moment, recalling his familiar face back at Wyaton. He narrowed his glare on him as Darver remembered the unknown power that Fluck possessed. *"You're the wielder of chaos back from Wyaton. Such a strange power indeed."* Darver said plainly as he continued to stare down Fluck. Larissa had distanced herself well enough from Darver and Fluck much to Darver's distaste. 

Dark gray aura suddenly began to surround Darver, indicating that he was preparing for an attack. *"I defeated you quite easily at Wyaton. What makes you think this time will be any different?"* Darver said as he formed a fist and punched at Fluck, sending out an aura punch. *"Aura Kobushi!"* Darver exclaimed.


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 20, 2009)

The aura fist did not move even 5 centimetres before it collided with a Chaos Mine. The chaotic energy welded itself around the projection of energy and the fist suddenly turned sharply at an angle immediately after, going wide of Fluck by about 10 metres. A hint of irritation crossed Darver's face, but he merely fired off another Aura Kobushi to test the waters. Again, the attack hit a Chaos Mine, this time distorting and imploding on itself as its framework was altered by the entropic energy. This time, however, the attack naturally traveled further since it hit the next chaos mine directly in front of Darver, the first one having been dispelled after it was used on the initial Aura Kobushi.

"See? Your attacks aren't working, baldy." Fluck taunted the Makaosu leader. Darver merely grunted, unimpressed. *"Your show of bravado is but that, brat. You do not fool me."* Fluck looked up, confused, but Darver simply ignored him and fired off several Aura Kobushis in quick succession. Each shot hit a Chaos Mine, dispelling it, and each shot kept traveling further and further as the obstacles in its path were dispelled. Finally, there were no more Mines between Darver and Fluck.

*"Aura Kobushi!"* Darver bellowed. Just one simple attack. Fluck gritted his teeth and exclaimed, "Chaotic Probability!" A strong gust of wind slammed down on the aura fist and sent it careening dangerously inches past the chaos user. A smile flickered across Darver's face. *"Such paltry tactics may be able to trick other, lesser opponents, but keep in mind who you're facing. I'm not sure how this technique works at all, but the mere fact that my attacks were able to get closer and closer with each strike was a tell-tale sign that your technique had severe limitations."*

"Damn. If only he wasn't so damn fast, I could do something while he was pummeling my Chaos Mines," Fluck muttered. He continued eyeing Darver, making sure not to lose track of his movements, when suddenly, he felt a presence behind him. "Shi-UGH!" A groan escaped from the white-haired youth's lips as Darver suddenly appeared behind and smashed him into the pavement. "The hell was that?"

*"My aura quick-step is a useful move,"* Darver replied. He suddenly moved again at blazing speed, far too quick for Fluck to follow, and appeared above the chaos user. Both his legs were raised high in the air, and large amounts of dense, dark gray aura were gathering around his feet. Fluck's eyes widened in distress. "Not good, if I take this, I'll die!"

*"Double Aura Houdou!"*

A single bolt of lightning crashed against the ground out of the clear sky.

Darver landed on the ground, his attack disrupted. The bolt of lightning was fairly strong, but nothing he couldn't handle in his present state. Still, the circumstances were too strange for it to be unnatural. Something was quite...off indeed. An experienced fighter like Darver was adept at sensing such things.

"Well, what's with the ghastly face, baldy?" The fluctuation in tone startled Darver. It did not sound like his opponent's usual voice. A piece of white cloth materialized in the air, and a hand swept out and grabbed it gracefully. "Ah, I've been missing wearing my cloak," Fluck said, his hair entirely black.


----------



## koguryo (Apr 20, 2009)

-Inana Island

Zetta's face appeared on the big screen, "Listen up all of you maggots.  I'm now about to announce the results of the final matches.  For the match of Jun vs. Kama, the winner is *Jun*.  However I don't expect any Pirate to help out an enemy, next time just leave him in the middle of the ring to die.  For the match between Kaya and Dante, the winner is *Dante*.  For the match between Finner and Usagi, I pronounce the winner *Finner*.  Usagi is that a costume or are you a real talking panda?  Anyway the announcement for the last match, Zorokiller vs. Ray.  I pronounce the winner to be *Zorokiller*.  Now it appears that there's a ton of chaos on the island, I myself was a part of it.  I will tell you what we shall do with the prizes.  It appears my associate Mr. Collaart made off with one of the Devil Fruits and that scythe, so all that's left is the rest.  I have hidden the rest of the prizes in various locations.  The prizes are spread out on different parts of the island, I'd advise to at least check *Platform 3* for one of the swords.  Be aware, everyone will be gunning after these prizes.  Here are some pictures that will give you a hint as to where the rest of the prizes are."

On the big-screen flashed many different pictures.

Garbage Dump: Naruto Collection
Platform 3: The Ryo Wazamono
Sword Shop: The Cursed Wazamono and the Regular Wazamono
Vegetable Store: Devil Fruit
Glasses Shop: 75 Million Belli
Library: Ancient Book and the Map to the Poneglyph
Forest: Adam's Wood
Fountain: Franky's Autographed Speedos
Beach: Seastone
Graveyard: Reject Dial and Flash Dial
Clothes Store: Eisen, Axe, and Breathe Dial


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2009)

Dante hit the water with Kaya and surfaced taking a massive gasp of air. He heard that he had won the match against Kaya and raised his fist in victory. His balls still hurt like hell. He looked at Kaya beside him and noticed her shirt was considerably more see through thanks to the water. 

*"See, had you done that before the match you probably would have won. Though probably before you hit me in the fucking balls!"* He swam away towards the shore, wondering which prize to get. He remembered his little fight with Rekkie poo and figured the seastone would be the wise choice. He hated those bastard devil fruit users. Besides, he was under no illusion that a brother he had just met was still a stranger and like the old man said, don't trust strangers.

The island was in chaos. He wondered if Vergil and those creepy guys were behind it. He wondered what the hell they were doing. Then, he suddenly decided that he didn't want to be a part of his plans anymore. He had no basis for this thought just suddenly wanted to sail around and cause havoc on his own. That and train. He had been in a few fights today. The one with Annie had opened his eyes. He had to learn to dodge bullets. He knew of a man that could help him. 

Spiral. One of the best shots in the land. He was all the way in Sniper Island though, which contrary to popular belief was not located in your heart, but was a real island. He had no idea where the hell it was though. 

*"Guess I need to find it huh?"*

"Guess you do." A familiar voice said sitting on the rock. Sougo sat with his bazooka, alongside Shinpachi and Gintoki. "Good match, but I'm so kicking your ass for trying to ditch us!"

*"I wasn't trying to ditch you. Guy claiming to be your brother offers you power, money and women you telling me you'd say no? OK so I was trying to ditch you but you'd do the same so fuck you!"* Dante said petulantly

"True, If you asked me which one I'd choose I'd tell you you to stick your sword up your ass. Sideways. But only if there was ice cream involved" Sougo said

"Ice cream! On a woman! on a bed of money!" Gintoki exclaimed. Sougo's eyes lit up at the thought

Shinpachi breathed out and helped Dante out the water. 

*"So what you been doing whilst I was kicking ass?"* Dante asked

"Uh. Eating mostly. Also avoiding explosions, rubble, bullets, lube and knives." Shinpachi said remembering what had just past

*"One of those shouldn't be in that list."* Dante said a little scared

"Don't ask." Sougo shivered then grinned evilly remembering the vengeance.

"So what do we need to find now?" Shinpachi asked.

*"Sniper Island."*

"It's in your heart!" Gintoki pointed out

*"No it isn't. It's a real place. Somewhere."* Dante said

"In your..." Gintoki was smacked around the head. 

*"I saw Heather and all that on this island. They stole the Debauchery from us, so we're stealing it back! Let's go Overkills!"*


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn it!" Kaya shouted, floundering in the water. "Damn it! Damn it!" She continued to uselessly beat the water.

"No use crying over spilled milk," Jorma commented, making Kaya jump.

"Where did you come from? And where's Kent?" Jorma shrugged. 

"When I left him, he was destroying buildings so Flynn could steal the prizes." Kaya faceplamed.

*Sky Island, Sanya Monterio's room*

*Beepbeepbeepbeepbeep  *

"Uh...uh...5 minutes..."

*Beepbeepbeepbeepbeep*

Rubbing sleep out of her eyes, Sanya rolled out of bed. As always, her room gave her a small shock the moment she opened her eyes. It was covered wall to wall with posters of every pirate (and even some marines) Most were girls. There was Boa Hancock, Sanya's personal idol, Nami, Robin, Vivi, Bonney, Annie, Jun, and even Clemens and Hina. Eve, Belle, the "New Alvida" and Shakky also had their places. There were a few posters of boys, mainly Zoro and Sanji, but mainly the room was dominated by girls.

"Sanya!" Her mother called from downstairs. "Get down here and eat breakfast! You don't want to leave on an empty stomach!" Sanya burst out into a radiant smile and flew down the stairs.

Today was the day.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 20, 2009)

The prizes are spread out on different parts of the island, I'd advise to at least check Platform 3 for one of the swords. Before Zetta could finish his announcement James was gone.

"Platform 3! Platform 3!" He shouts to himself knowing that one of the swords that he needed were there, "Hey! There are two swords at the Sword Shop!" Belle shouts trying to inform him, "I'll go there after! I'll circle this whole island before any of you even stand up!" He shouts, seeming to have regained his old confidence now that the prizes were reinvolved.

With Tatsu-

He listend to the announcements and shrugged, "Well, I'm not really interested in any of those..." He then lit up with an idea, "I didn't really get to test out my new weapons too well in my fight..." He says looking at his gloves, "Maybe I'll go after one of those prizes, I'm sure there will be plenty of fighting over those!" With that he flew off, looking for trouble.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2009)

Kent stared up at the form flying overhead, and his face darkened. "Bastard dragon...." He jumped, flinging himself to the fooftop. "Soru!" He shouted, using the leg strength to propell him higher into the air. Without his weights on he reocketed up, slamming into Tatsu's leg. "REVENGE!!!!!" He shouted gleefully, trying to pull Tatsu's leg off. "AHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 20, 2009)

Tatsu looks down and sees the tiger man attached to his leg, "Oh, here we go again..." He swung his huge tail and smacked the pirate off his leg and crashing down to the streets. He slowly lands down across from him.

"Didn't I teach you enough of a lesson last time?"  He looks at Kent with a bored face, "Well, I guess you'll be a good warm up for the others I'll have to fight." He says transforming into Hybrid Point, "You don't have any relation to the  Hulk though do you?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 20, 2009)

Dash decided to pick up Zorokiller

"You've won! Don't give up now alright? You still have a promise to fulfill!"

He ran off towards the forest, Tsurugi already waited there, he had claimed the Adam's wood.

"...So we'll use this?" he says with his arms crossed

Dash nods and a grin appears
"Yep! I know some things about shipwrighting...I can build a raft!"

Tsurugi shakes his head
"As long as it gets us to the the mobile fortress."
Dash begins to fastly tighten some planks and ropes together
"You still haven't told anyone that you are a part of Shinkigen Kishi..."
Dash pulls up his shoulders
"What difference would it make, it's already crumbling, right?"
"Don't be so ignorant, the Godai Kishi, Novabent, the Princess...and ofcourse 'that monster'..."

Dash shakes his head
"He is not a problem for us specifically...More like for every single person in the Grand Line..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2009)

"Didn't I teach you enough of a lesson last time?" He looks at Kent with a bored face, "Well, I guess you'll be a good warm up for the others I'll have to fight." He says transforming into Hybrid Point, "You don't have any relation to the Hulk though do you?"

"KENT SMASH!!!!!" Kent shouted, shifting to hybrid point. He swung a double piledriver at Tatsu, but it was easily dodged, and in retaliation, Tatsu sent a triple burst of fire. Kent whiped himself around the first 2 juts, but the one from Tatsu's mouth caught him hard in the side. He rolled, exstinguishing the fire, and headbutted Tatsu's scaled leg. The dragon sunk down for a moment, gasping, but ignored the pain and shot into the air. Blood was flowing freely from Kent's forhead now, obstructing his vision.

"Asshole!" Kent shouted. He coldn't see anything thanks to the blood, he was going on nearly smell alone now. "Come back where I can hit you!" Tatsu mearly shrugged and threw another triple blast of fire at Kent's direction. Kent let it get only inches away from his face before soruing away and grinned. The heat from the blast had evaporated the blood from his face. Tatsu divebombed him, slamming Kent into the ground. Kent sprung to his feet, scowling. Tatsu was back on the ground now, but out of range of Kent's attacks. Kent watched himslowly, then extended his arms, uncurling his fingers from their tight fists. He was going to need every weapon available to him.

"Blade point." Kent's legs and torso shrunk. He now looked like an 18 year old covered in striped fur, but with the arms of a prfessional bodybuilder. Kent let a small smile cross his face. "I have so been waiting to use this point..." His claws, normally only an inch long at most, were now a good 6 inches. "Lets go."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 20, 2009)

Eastwood island

The group of future Gunsmoke pirates had finally found what they were looking for. Chuck was sent flying trough the air, only coming to an half after smashing into a three. Aching and groaning he climbed back on his feet and picked up the flask that he had dropped a few moments earlier."That's a thing alright."He took a swig from the flask, to numb the pain."And what a thing it is."

"It's a Stone Ape, though they are usually half the size of an average man, not over three times the size of one very large man."Cheyenne commented, out here in the middle of nowhere she was free to exit carriage.

"The color is off too."Sam added."I once ran into a couple of those, they were of a dark gray color not orange like this one."The blond gunslinger and the native girl each stepped away from each other. Like this they had formed a triangle around the orange colored Stone Ape, contrary to the name of the species they weren't made of stone, it was just that their natural dark gray color and bald skin had the appearance of stone.Though it was not actual stone it sure was dense, and shooting down one the size of this one would be quite a task.

"Alright, game plan is I'll be the bait, it'll focus on me which would be the safest as I'm a long range fighter and the two of you try to blindside it."Sam announced. 

This battle was taking place on a rock formation, functioning as a platform in the middle of the desert here in the East.This was one of the last few locations that had some kind of prospect. After all they were looking for something, a treasure perhaps, in the middle of the desert.

With use of his favored fanning technique he started firing at the ape.The bullets just ricocheted off the hard skin, though not completely unharmed by the bullets they didn't pierce his skin and so didn't cause any lethal injuries.

The ape leaped towards Sam, who just barely managed to roll out of the way of the attack.The ground cracked as the ape's fist smashed into the ground. "Falling Bison!"Chey yelled as her armored right leg came crashing down on the ape, smashing it on the shoulder, though the ape screamed out in pain he batted her away quite easily.

"As good a time as any."Sam mumbled to himself as he holstered his Colt army model 1860, in it's place he took out the custom made Bio-Hazard model. The creater had picked it up somewhere on his journeys and had named it's master piece like that, Mr. Tanaka, a Nihonese merchant that had fallen in love with the Gunslinger culture of Eastwood, eventually mastering the art of gun smithing.

The terrain was highly unsuitable for this, the sand on this rock wouldn't allow him to secure decent footing that would allow him to fire this revolver multiple times but once, maybe even twice should do.He took aim and fired, the recoil and the lack of decent footing made him miss his intended target.The side of the ape's neck, instead it smashed into the temple of the beast.

The bullet lodged itself several centimeters inside the ape's head, yet didn't cause extensive enough damage to the brain. Though it gave it one hell of a concussion.Sam though was knocked on his back by the recoil.

On cue, Chuck jumped in."Molotov Halaine!"He used his firebreathing techique again, the alcohol and lighter combination doing the tricks and further stunning the ape.As it was stumbling around Sam had reached for his secondary Colt army again and fired at the bullet that was still lodged into the ape's head.As a volley of bullets fired into it was pushed into the brain of the ape and dropped down.

"You okay princess?"Sam asked as he helped Cheyenne get to her feet."Yeah, I'll be fine."Though she would never admit it, she liked it when he called her that."Let's continue looking for the location."


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 20, 2009)

-With Belle-

"Well, it seems the prizes have been revealed.  Knowing Chris, he'll be gone a bit longer...."

-With Bolt-

*ACHOO*
As we was about to walk off to Belle with the food, there was an announcement on the being made.
"Man, these tournaments are stupid.  They never properly finish.
The items were flashed on the screen.  The Reject Dial was shown to be at the graveyard.  Then he saw that there was a Devil Fruit at the vegetable store.
"Dammit.  I wish I could be at two places at once.  If only someone would give me a sign!"
Behind him, he heard a ruckus.  He turns around and sees a man being thrown out of a townhouse.  He then gets up and looks up to the window on the second floor.
"Please, babe!  Take me back!"
A woman pokes her head out the window.  "Buzz off, jackass." And shuts the door.
"Well, I guess that's my sign.  The Reject Dial it is."
As he was about to jump off, he looked down at the bag of food he was supposed to be bringing Belle.  He then looks up at the screen, then at the food, and then the screen again.
"Shit...."  He then tightens his grip on the bag.  "Well, if I'm extra careful to make sure I don't drop it, it should be OK.... right?  She won't mind waiting."
He then pushes off the ground and vanishes, on his way to the graveyard, food in hand.


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2009)

"You can't be serious." said Finner as he limped off the stage. "All these crazy pirates are going nuts over the prizes right after my match. What a bunch of jerks."

Marc came over with a large grin on his face. "You barely won you idiot, nice job. Although I never thought you'd lose even for a second."

Finner glared darkly at Marc. "Oh really? You almost got me killed out there! Who the hell shouts like that in the middle of a fight?!"

"Heh, You won didn't you? Let bygones be bygones."

"Yeah, in the meantime, we need to go after those prizes. You and Tetra head for the Sword Shop and see if you can get your hands on those swords. I'll head for Platform three."

"Sure thing _Captain_" Marc jumped aside as Finner aimed a punch at his head. "Just hurry it up already"

As Marc and Tetra set off to the sword shop, Finner sat down and began removing the shrapnel from his side. A large shadow suddenly loomed over him.

"Congratulations on your win Pirate Hunter. You are indeed a fearsome fighter. It was an honour to battle with you." 

The Panda bowed low and walked away. "Damn.. He can still stand? I certainly don't want to fight him again.."

Finner bound his side with rags and set off towards Platform 3.

Those bastards better not take that sword.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2009)

Rex, Eve and Jason looked at eachother. "BEACH!" eve shouts. "FOREST!" Jason runs off. "Hmm. I could be usin a pare of signed speedo's..." Rex rubbed his chin. Rex then decided to dash off towards the fountain. hell yeah he was going to go for the pair of autographed speedo's that was the best prize around and he figured it was the only prize he could get without having to get into another massive fight.Jason made his way to the forest, Adam's wood would be of good use to the crew, while eve believe seastone would make her blades even stronger


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 21, 2009)

Larissa dashed frantically away from the destroyed tent; help couldn't possibly be too far away. _"This place's crawling with pirates. There has to be help somewhere! Doesn't Fluck know some of the people here?"_ she thought wildly to herself. Darver was here and Fluck was holding him off for her, but he couldn't possibly do it for long. However, with more people they might stand a chance of winning. Even Darver wasn't invincible.

"Who should I ask for help?" Larissa's mind played back to an earlier incident, involving a blonde teenager and a young man with silver hair. _"Right! Fluck seemed like he knew those people, so I just need to find them."_ This might prove to be easier than expected, as Larissa was more than experienced in assassination and one of the essentials aspects of the art was to pick out singular targets from a crowd.

_Shatter._

Larissa stopped dead in her tracks, and turned behind where she had left Fluck and Darver. The explosion of chaotic energy gave, to her, an image of a glass ball shattering into a million pieces. The sheer pressure of the energy was insane to someone sensitive to chaos like her._ "Is this what Fluck was talking about earlier? He didn't tell me anything similar to this! I guess he couldn't do this with me around..."_

The order user shook her head determinedly. It wasn't her fault, and Fluck knew that. He probably didn't want to tell her in case she blamed herself for limiting his powers. Right now, she would have to do her best to help him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 21, 2009)

Tatsu vs Kent-

Tatsu watches as Kent's claws grow 6 times bigger, "Looks like someone's overcompensating..." He shows his own claws, though they obviously would be no match with Kent's huge reach advantage.

He dashes forward and the Dragon Man presses his own 10 claws against the Tiger Man's, stopping them from harming him. He then pushes off and uses his wings to fly backwards, "Soru!" Kent quickly caught up to his position and sliced Tatsu across his stomach.

Tatsu then took to the sky and held his stomach. There wasn't much damage, his scales had always been good at defending from blades as well as other attacks, "He seems faster too...I'm going to need to adjust." He slowly begins to lose the dragon scales that cover his body. 

Tatsu grits his teeth as he enters this form, every time he does he thinks of his fight with Hawkins, angered that he couldn't pull out a victory, and that they could have escaped without any cassualites if it weren't for him delaying the crew.

He brings his focus back to the fight and jets downward, straight for Kent. He is moving several times faster than before, but he knows his defense is much weaker now as well, "Dragon Flame!" He shouts as he fires a beam of fire at Kent as he descends. 

Kent dodges the attack, but is hit by Tatsu as he crashes back down to the ground, Kent underneath him. The Pirate Captain shakes his head for a moment, not quite realizing what just hit him. He looks up at Tatsu who has a devilish look on his face. He holds one of his hands out and it begins to light up, "Blaze Dial!"

With James-

He reaches Platform 3 and walks to the center of the stage. In the middle is the finest blade he has ever seen. His eyes widen with joy as he gets closer to it, "It's..." He quickly snatches it up and lifts it up in the air, "Heavy!" He crashes down to the ground with the katana still in hand.

"Why the hell is it so heavy? It's a freakin' katana." He says studying it, "Whatever!" He ties it around his back with the other three of his blades, it's red handle sticking out, "Alright...ONE MORE!" He shouts racing to the Sword Shop.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 21, 2009)

Rex made it to the fountain and saw the speedo's at the top, with a quick motion he snagged them and looked them over. the words "SUUPAH~ Franky!" signed on the back. "Ah, Now i be havin the best prize of em all." Rex chuckled. He didn't care much for the prize, other then it was a prize and signed by a strawhat. "Best be checkin on the crew den." He stuck his hands in his pockets and walked towards the beach. Meanwhile, Jason ran through the forest, trying to find the adam's wood. "If i could make a mask of Adam's wood, I could sell it for millions...." He thought to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2009)

When Jessie sees Adam Wood flash on the screen and its location suddenly her body spasms as if its been hit a lightning bolt. "A...a....ADAM WOOD!" she shouts and starts to salivate, her eyes becoming shifty and calculating. Annie jumps away from the shipwright in alarm. She had never seen Jessie react like this, ever. "Whoa what's your deal sis?!" she asks Jessie.

Jessie shakes her head and starts to laugh as if it should be obvious why she's reacting this way. "Well for one Adam Wood is the strongest and rarest ship material known to man and its priceless! Any shipwright would kill to work with it!"  Jessie honestly would've liked to go after Franky's autographed speedo but time is of the essence at the moment, who knows how much time she's lost.  

"Annie could you launch me to the forest with your airburst round?" Jessie asks the gunslinger. Annie does a double take a Jessie, "Huh?! Are you crazy?! It might kill you.....and plus I thought that you were afraid of flying?"   Jessie shrugs, "This is worth the risk." Annie sighs and decides to help Jessie against her better judgement, "Well alright, it's your funeral...."

One minute later...
Jessie stands on the rooftop of a building, and Annie stands a bout a meter away from her with her triple barreled rifle aimed a Jessie's chest at an upward angle. "3.....2....."

Suddenly Jessie shakes her head, "Wait maybe you're right this doesn't seem like a good...."

"1!"

*BABLAM! *

A giant cannon of air shots out of Annie's heavy rifle and hits Jessie in the chest, flinging her like a cannonball into the sky. You can hear her bloodcurdling screams from a mile away. Annie looks up at scratches her chin, "Was she trying to say something?" Annie mutters to herself but then she shrugs and straps her rifle to her back. "I think I'll go for that Seastone," and she slowly climbs down the roof. 

Ten seconds later in the middle of the woods something screaming like a Banshee hits the ground with a thunderous impact. All the birds around the crash site fly away in fright. In the middle of a crater lays Jessie. She tries to lift her head up but decides its better just to lay back for a while. "I'm glad this rock under my back broke my fall...." she groans. Suddenly she slowly claps her hands nine times. Her body shimmers and nine clones melt out of her and surround her. 

"Are you alright?" one of them asks her. Jessie nods, "Just resting. Anyway I have an important mission for you all. Somewhere in this forest is Adam Wood." All the clones eye's widen with excitement and they all look around the forest alertly. "I think that the Adam Wood is probably in its natural state in a grove. Go and find it and then report back to me!" she commands her clones. The clones nod and disperse like Ninja's through the forest. Meanwhile Jessie closes her eyes and takes a nap. It's good to have help she thinks to herself.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 22, 2009)

Dash clapped his hands

"All done!"

Zorokiller was still unconscious, so Tsurugi threw him on the raft.

"What do we do with the left over wood?"

Dash thought
"Create a giant wooden bicycle?"
Tsurugi sighed and facepalmed, while Dash immediatly rapidly began constructing a bicycle from the left over wood and such. Creating a Bicycle with wheels that look like waterpaddles

"Isn't it kind of a waste of the wood product? ...Plus with those wheels you cannot even drive with it on land."

Dash waves it off
"Details, details. I am awesome enough to not care."


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 22, 2009)

-With Bolt-

He runs quickly to the graveyard, in an attempt to get the Reject Dial first.
_"Man, with a rare and powerful item like this, its probably gonna be tough to try and get it."_
He turned a corner and saw the entrance gates the the graveyard.  
_"K!  It's now or never!"_

He rams through the gate adn slides, all while making sure the bag of food he was carrying didn't tear or fall apart.  He slowly raises his head.
"Looks like you guys have the pleasure to fight me!  Bolt Fly!  The hero of-"  He looks up and stares for a moment.  "NOBODY'S HERE!?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 22, 2009)

Rek watched Jun rest peacefully on her bed. He had not seen her this injured in a long while. He had been watching over her for a while, and despite the noise of her cousins squabbling with whatever monstrosities they had, their fighting did not interest him. 

Today was very eventful. Several brawls between a great many powers happened today, and he knew many more would come soon. 

"This island really is done for.? He thought. The dryness in his throat made Rek realize something. He had not have tea since they came here.  He stood up from his ocher seat, and walked to the direction of the silver cart where the tea was sitting on. He poured himself a cup, watching as the liquid slowly left the mouth of the teapot and into the porcelain cup. The calming scent of South Blue red tea wafted over the still somber young noble, reminding him of a less strenuous period in his young life.

_Shabondy, 2 Years ago_
It was raining over Shabondy Park. Rek went out from the mansion that day, accompanied by some guards. Ruru could not come, as he was tasked by his father to spar with him. Annie refused to leave the confines of the mansion, reasoning that the young noble needed to learn to fight by himself.
Going deeper and deeper into the area, Rek eventually reached a large, gothic style building, surrounded by a wall of spikes. Gargoyles with multiple heads perched on each edge of the building. Statues of scholars were carved directly into the walls.
?I do hope I find something interesting today.? Rek entered the building, unaccompanied by his guards. He always felt uncomfortable whenever people accompanied him inside this building. The inside of the building was just as ornate as the outside, filled with all manner of ancient relics from forgotten times. The place seemed devoid of all life except for Rek. The young noble went towards the counter, the tabletop covered with skulls, tablets and moldy books.
?Doctor Fan?? Rek called. 
?Who is it?? A raspy voice asked.
?It?s me. Do you have the relic I asked for??
A hunched, middle-aged man with dark blue hair shaped oddly like a recoiled snake emerged from behind the counter. A green pipe was hanging from his mouth, though there wasn?t any smoke coming out of it.

?Ah, Lord Rek, my favorite, and often only customer. Yes, I have it.? Doctor Fan disappeared below the counter, and returned with an old tablet in hand.

?It was hard to get this one. Had to employ some ?specialists? to get it.? 
Upon the mention of specialists Rek raised an eyebrow. Dr. Fan?s specialists were often pirates, who most likely destroyed whatever sites they looted the relic from.

?Oh, don?t worry milord. The pirates looted a trade barge to get the relic, not an archeological site. I got it for a low price really, the expensive stuff they were selling were jewelry a lot of which was made from jade.? Dr. Fan reassured. 

Though he still had his doubts, Rek inspected the tablet Dr. Fan acquired for him. ?Interesting. The piece seems to be incomplete. What script is this, Nihonto??

Dr. Fan grinned. ?It?s from my homeland, actually.  Kunlun, the Jade Empire.? 
?Jade?Empire? How interesting, might I know which part of the world it is?? Rek asked. Up until today, there were no complete maps of the world, though maps of specific regions were common, if one knew where to look.
?It?s in the new world. Few foreigners come there and fewer still come out. The August Ring, a great fortification that has never been breached for 1000 years, surrounds the entire empire and shuts it off from the rest of the world. Really big place, but I couldn?t make money as a scholar there and left with most of my family.?

?Really? It?s a wonder the WG hasn?t broken through.? It was a wonder indeed, as the Marines had such a powerful military that Rek thought it unbelievable that there were nations not under the WG. 

?The WG is too busy with other foes to deal with my homeland. The Emperor pays the WG enough money to build countries to maintain freedom. It helps that we also send warriors to face off against one of the Yonkou when doesn?t feel like paying.?
?Intriguing. Do you have any translators I can use? I?d like to read this tablet.? 

After paying Dr. Fan a hefty amount, Rek left the store with a translator and the tablet in hand. As he opened the door, one of his guards flew inside and crashed into an old statue, unconscious. A wave of red energy flew inside after his defeated guard. 
?Steel Suit.? Rek braced himself as his clothes became steel, blocking much of the damage.
?Who could?ve?? Rek readied his pistols, aiming outside in case whoever knocked out his guard was still rearing for a fight. He did not have to step outside, as a spinning blur charged into the room and knocked Rek off his feet. He looked up, and saw a sharp blade pointed to his face. Holding the blade was a young woman in plate armor, scenes showing soldiers killing monsters etched onto every visible portion of the armor. Her gaze showed a rage that could burn everything in her path.
?Where is the General!??

Du Mortis Manor, Present Day
Rek went out of Jun?s room, his butler Ruru guarding outside. 
?Ruru, could you go to the local library and look if they possess any old books? If they do, acquire them immediately.? 
?Of course, milord.? Ruru replied, bowing to his young master. He transformed into his hybrid point, and flew out the window. Rek sighed, and returned inside her room.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

Finner got to platform three just in time to see some overeager kid snatch the sword and strap it to his back.

"Oh no you don't!"

As he began to run Finner closed in on him and used his shattered blade to blow him off his feet. Causing the katana strapped to his back to go flying and dig into the concrete.

"That's a sharp blade, I'll be taking it. That's my prize for winning the fight. What do you think you're doing _Pirate?_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 22, 2009)

With Shin and Alph

The prizes were announced along with their locations, though many pirates immediately headed after them two pirates were unusually calm.Unenthusiastic even. Though one could rationalize it by being an machine, having no emotion and as a result no enthusiasm because of his nature.The other though was the chainsmoking swordsman."I would have expected you to make a break for it, perhaps attempt to get your hands on one of the swords."

"Nah, I've got more then enough....Perhaps even too many already."He pointed out the three swords he carried on his person."I've only got two hands , and no offense to Pirate hunter Zoro but....Yuck."He shuddered once."Putting legendary swords in your mouth?, those things may be hundreds of years old and held countless of greasy and sweaty handed fools."And then the last and more obvious reason."Besides as interesting as it may look I'm too old fashioned for something like that, I still believe swords should be held in the hands, plain and simple."

Alph had trouble deciding what to get as well."Since I have nothing better to do at the moment, being forced to wait until everyone else gets back on the ship."As he was saying this he decided on."I think I'll go after the Eisen Dial, I have no idea what it does but it's one my collection is missing."He activated his jet dials and launched himself in the direction of that clothes store that had been mentioned before.

"Nobody seems that interested in the money, or so it seems."Shin mumbled to himself as he started to walk in the direction of the glasses shop."We need to start collecting treasure, every notable pirate crew has one of those and we have.....Well my room filled with cigarette cases and Annie's boodytrapped room containing money she has stolen/earned, in case of the latter it would've probably be done lying on her back, but we need an actual notable collection, 75 million beli would be a nice start, shiny things could be added later."As he finished saying that he started to spring towards the location of the money.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2009)

Flynn sprints down the street towards the Glasses shop, where the 75 Million Beri prize is. He plans to keep the money for himself and pretend to the rest of his crew that he hadn't gone for any of the prizes. Why should I share what I steal fair and square? he asks himself inwardly. As he rounds a corner he reaches the block where the glasses shop is and looks to his all around to see if there are any other Pirates, but he sees none. 

"Hmm....this'll be easier then I thought," he mutters and he walks casually towards the glasses shop. As he walks past the window pane he looks into the store and sees a store clerk at the front counter. A nerdy looking guy, with thick black framed glasses, and a white short sleeved shirt and tie. Flynn enters casually and nods at the clerk, "Hello," Flynn says. The clerk smiles, "Hello, how can I help you?" the clerk asks. Flynn sizes him up thinking that he might be a guard. It's odd that this fellow is still here what with Pirates looting all over the place.   

Flynn strides up to the counter, "Yes my glasses need to be repaired..." he mumbles and mimes reaching into his satchel. Suddenly Flynn draws out both his dual Tanto blades and points them at the Clerk's neck. "WHERE'S THE 75 MILLION, DIRTBAG!!?!?!"  Flynn snarls. 

The clerk screams in a high pitched voice and then faints. Flynn sighs, "I guess I oversold it," and he starts smashing all the glass displays in search of the loot.

_*In the forest...*_
J2 (Jessie-2), one of Jessie's clones runs along the edge of the forest, trying to find any trace of the Adam Wood, as are eight of Jessie's other clones. By chance J2 happens to look out at the coastline and she spots three Pirates sailing away on a raft, and one of them has somehow constructed a wooden bicycle. J2 does a double take as she focuses on the wood material of their craft and her eyes widen with shock, "NO WAY!" she utters. It's made of Adam Wood. J2's shoulders slump in disappointment, "I'm too late..." she mutters. 

The clone turns around and walks back into the forest to find Jessie. She's so depressed that she looks down at the forest floor as she walks and doesn't see where she's going. *BLAM!* She runs into a large tree and tumbles back onto her rear end. J2 rubs her nose and forehead, grumbling curses under her breath, then gets back up to her feet in an angry mood. "STUPID...." and she looks up, ".....Tree...." 

Before J2 stands a gigantic Adam Wood tree and around it are seven other trees. One tree however has been cut down and Jessie assumes that it was those three pirates she saw at the coast. J2 just stares at the grove of trees with a slack jawed expression and her eyes water. "It's the most beautiful thing I've ever seen." 

J2 clears her head and remembers Jessie's orders. She reaches into her pocket and takes out a tiny firecracker looking mechanism that Annie had given Jessie before she launched her here. J2 places the firecracker into the ground and lights the toy like device. It sparkles brightly and then fires up into the sky, creating bright purple and red sparks like a fireworks display. Elsewhere within the forest, eight other of Jessie's clones look up and see the sparkling flare overhead and they all head straight for the source as fast as they can. Meanwhile Jessie who is still "resting" in an impact crater sees the glimmer in the sky. She slowly gets to her feet and walks towards the source as well.
_
*In the Graveyard...*_
Marcks had been looking for the Reject Dial the entire time but couldn't find the blasted thing among any of the headstones. "Geez....I'm real lucky no one else is looking for this thing," he mutters to himself, not knowing how wrong he really is. He figured that something like a reject couldn't possibly be known to someone who hadn't been to sky island. As he looks behind another gravestone he hears a loud noise suddenly at the front gate of the cemetery. "Oh shit." Marcks quickly ducks down behind the gravestone.

"Looks like you guys have the pleasure to fight me! Bolt Fly! The hero of-" the voice exclaims. Marcks sneaks a peek around the corner of the gravestone and sees that its one of those Little Tree Pirates, that guy is strong Marcks thinks to himself nervously. He had seen his match.  

"NOBODY'S HERE!?" he asks in a confused voice. 

Quick figure out something!? Marcks thinks to himself frantically, and then it hits him. "WHO DARES INTRUDE ON THE REALM OF THE DEAD!!!" Marcks exclaims in a growling and spooky voice, he tries to throw his voice as best as he can but doesn't think its working. "LEAVE NOW MORTAL OR FACE THE WRATH OF THE DAMNED!!"  The sniper places a flame dial on the ground next to him and activates it. Suddenly a column of flame shoots up into the air. "THE FLAMES OF HELL WILL CONSUME YOU IF YOU DO NOT LEAVE!!!!" Marcks growls.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 22, 2009)

The screen announced that the money was in the glasses store.  The screen was very interesting.  It could talk to people even though it wasn't a person or even a cyborg.  But OC didn't really care about that.  He just wanted the money.  75 million beli could buy enough nachos for a year, maybe even two... 

OC snapped back into attention when he saw all of the pirates running towards the prizes.  He activated his superspeed and ran to the glasses shop.  Several minutes later, he arrived.  The door was open, but that wasn't fun at all.  OC closed the door and tried to kick it down, but it wasn't locked so he just opened it.  OC had an idea.  He walked in to the shop, then closed the door and locked it.  

As OC was about to kick down the door, he realized he wouldn't be entering the shop, but rather leaving it.  That also would not be fun.  OC pulled out his pistol and shot one of the glass panes that showed into the store.  The window shattered, and OC and jumped through the gaping hole he had left.  He then turned turned towards the door and kicked it.  Too late, he realized in was made out of glass.  The door shattered and sharp glass shards went flying.    

OC attempted to squeeze through the doorframe, but he only ended up stabbing himself several times in the back.  OC quickly pulled back and jumped through the window back into the store, deciding that he would rather not hurt himself than have fun.  He landed in the center of the store  and saw another pirate smashing glass cases in search of the loot.  "That's a good idea," OC thought and began to shoot at non-smashed glass cases, shattering them.  

*The Graveyard...* 

V hid behind a rather large gravestone, a knife in each hand.  He had arrived before all of the pirates, and was waiting to ambush them.  A young pirate from the Unnamed Crew arrived and hid behind a tombstone as another pirate walked in.  The opportunity was too good to wait.  As the pirate started to pretend he was a spirit, V crept up behind him, ready to place a knife at the pirate's throat  and cut it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2009)

_
In the graveyard..._
"I'M A GREAT AND POWERFUL SPIRIT!!!" Marcks howls while huddled behind a gravestone. He's so focused on trying to frighten Bolt that he doesn't notice V approaching from his blind side. "I'M A...." 

*SNAP!*

V freezes as he accidentally steps on a twig on the ground and furrows his brow underneath his mask, berating himself for making such a careless error.  Marcks snaps his attention towards the direction of the twig snap. "HUH?!" V immediately abandons any pretense of stealth and leaps at Marcks like a panther. His goal to slit Marcks throat in one motion, but make it slow too and make the whelp suffer he thinks. 

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" Marcks yells as he sees the white ghostly mask of V, and he flashes back to that moment on Blackrock Island when V had gutted him like a fish. Marcks had almost really died and he still thought darkly about that event from time to time. He had replayed that terrible encounter over and over again trying to think of what he would do different. 

Two things happen in a split second as V flies at the sniper. In one smooth motion Marcks reaches into his satchel and pulls out a dial and points it at V's face. Simultaneously V stabs at Marcks neck. 
*
"FLASH DIAL!!"* Marcks yells and a blindingly bright light bursts forth from his dial, enveloping V's face. V snarls in pain and covers his face, but he still manages to draw blood from Marcks neck, however its not too deep thankfully. Marcks leaps away and rolls end over end (some of it by accident but he pulls it off nonetheless) before jumping back to his feet. Meanwhile V staggers on his feet stabbing back and forth. 

Marcks pulls out a small cannon like weapon from his satchel and mounts it to his wrist with a thick leather strap. The Marcks Super Hand Cannon (coming to a store near you), built from parts of his old Pellet Gun, and powered by various dials which he obtained from Alph and some native Sky Islanders. "I'm a different person now you bastard! Things won't go down the same way they did last time!"  

Yeah I really have gone insane Marcks thinks as his body tells him to just run but he forces himself to stay put. Marcks points his hand cannon at the blinded V and fires a focused stream of orange flame at the masked man. *"Inferno Super Shot!"* 

_At the glasses store...._
"Where's the money!?!?!" Flynn exclaims as he smashes through another glass display and examines it. He's about to try the back room of the store when suddenly another Pirate enters and for some reason he keeps going in and out. "Whoah! What's up with this mental patient?!" Flynn exclaims and he reaches into his weapons belt. As V lands in the store through shards of glass he looks at Flynn, "That's a good idea," he tells him and he begins to shoot the displays.

"Fuck you pal this isn't a team effort!!!" Flynn yells and he tosses a black cartridge at OC's feet. The cartridge explodes into a cloud of white gas that envelops OC. "Sleeping gas!" Flynn announces and he turns his attention back to his search. That gas can knock out an elephant in five seconds and a normal Human has no chance. Too bad for Flynn that OC is not normal. Flynn turns his back on the supersolder and kneels down to examine the floor and suddenly his eyes narrow as he finds a subtle outline in the floor over by the corner, a trap door most likely. I bet its under there Flynn thinks with eternal happiness. "I'M RICH!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 22, 2009)

At the glasses store.

As Shin approached his destination it became clear wasn't the only one after the money, he expected all of the morons to go after their precious Devil Fruits and Dials but it didn't play out like that.The place was being wrecked and what little he managed to spot trough the windows told him that some weirdo was attacking another weirdo. One of those weirdos being a crewmate of his, though more in title then anything.

"Reverse Gail Splitter!"The concussive air blast crashed trough the windows, wrecked the store some more, and on it's way out after crashing to the windows on the other side of the building the attack also took the gas out with it."I'm not in the mood for any of this,I wasted enough time as it so who ever you are I'm giving you once chance to walk away, your life for 75 million seems like a fair trade to me."Shin told Flynn, he wasn't sure what OC intended to do with the money but that could be settled later, right now he focused his attention on the stranger.

"Don't try anything funny either."He had seen that gas had been used earlier, though he wasn't sure of it, odds were that this guy was the cause of it, OC had never shown to carry such ammunition on his person.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2009)

Flynn is on his knees trying to pry open the trap door located behind a side counter in the corner of the shop, suddenly a a powerful gust of wind blasts through the shop shatters all the glas in the store. "What the fuck!?!" Flynn exclaims. He peers his head over the counter and sees some fellow, wielding a sword. Flynn instantly recognizes him as that douche bag swordsman from the Unnamed Crew. Flynn also frowns as he sees his sleeping gas blown away. 

"I'm not in the mood for any of this,I wasted enough time as it is so who ever you are I'm giving you once chance to walk away, your life for 75 million seems like a fair trade to me. Don't try anything funny either." he exclaims. 

"Well get a load of this friend..." Flynn mumbles under his breath in disbelief. He stands up and looks at OC, he looks kind of stupid and will probably fall for it anyway, Flynn thinks. "Hey dumdum I saw the money out in the backroom....BUT YOU BETTER NOT TAKE IT MAN BECAUSE WHEN I'M DONE WITH YOUR FRIEND YOU'RE NEXT!!!"  Flynn hams up the intensity and hopes that the dumb Pirate has bought it and he subtly shifts his foot and covers the trap door with a rug using his left foot without even an awkward movement. Unfortunately for Flynn  the Chest full of Beri really is in the back room and the only thing under the trap door are spare glasses. 

Flynn draws both his dual Tanto blades and they glitter in his hands and he strides towards the swordsman. "Hey Shin," Flynn says casually, almost like an old friend. "Annie told me all about you when I was doing her in the back alley of a bar," he tells him with an arrogant chuckle. This is only partially true, yes they were both in a bar and Annie had told him some humorous stories about her crew but it never went any farther then that but Flynn will need all the mental edge he can get. Flynn can already sense that this guy is above his level as a swordsman and it'll take every trick in his arsenal to keep him off balance and get the money out of here.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 22, 2009)

-At the Graveyard-

Bolt wanders around, looking for the Reject Dial.  "Man, this is lame.  I was expecting at least one other guy to be around here."
He walked by countless tombstones, and sees nothing.  "Boring."
He looks down into his bag of food and take another helping of noodles.  "At least I got food to keep me company."

Suddenly, a voice. "WHO DARES INTRUDE ON THE REALM OF THE DEAD!!!" 
Bolt looks up, slightly confused.
"LEAVE NOW MORTAL OR FACE THE WRATH OF THE DAMNED!!"  
Bolt then begins to laugh, nearly choking on his food.  "Oh god, this is hilarious."
Suddenly a column of flame shoots up into the air. "THE FLAMES OF HELL WILL CONSUME YOU IF YOU DO NOT LEAVE!!!!"
He raises an eyebrow.  "K.  Now that's different."


"I'M A GREAT AND POWERFUL SPIRIT!!!  I'M A...." 
*snap*
"HUH?!" 
Bolt swallows and begins to head toward the voice until he heard a loud scream and a flash.  He then sees a person roll out from behind one of the tombstones and takes out a small canon.
_"Oh shi-"_  But he then notices that the person isn't aiming at him, but at someone else.
"I'm a different person now you bastard! Things won't go down the same way they did last time!  *Inferno Super Shot!*" 
As a focused stream of fire heads towards the target, Bolt finally catches a glimpse of who it was.  ioHe grips his bag tightly, about to tear it.
"Him..."
Only one thought was running through his mind.  Revenge.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 22, 2009)

"Hey dumdum I saw the money out in the backroom....BUT YOU BETTER NOT TAKE IT MAN BECAUSE WHEN I'M DONE WITH YOUR FRIEND YOU'RE NEXT!!!"As Flynn says this a sweatdrop forms on the side of Shin's head, no one was that stupid......Right?


Flynn draws both his dual Tanto blades and they glitter in his hands and he strides towards the swordsman. "Hey Shin," Flynn says casually, almost like an old friend. "Annie told me all about you when I was doing her in the back alley of a bar," he tells him with an arrogant chuckle.

Shin's eyes narrowed and the grip on his Divine Dawn, it was visibly noticeable that he was affected by the taunt though he wouldn't admit it."Well I would say impressive, but then again everyone and their mother has taken a ride on that one......."He was honestly under the impression the numbers were in the triple digits somewhere, if not higher, partially due to Annie often implying that she had done it with people like Tatsu and Rek.
"Though I'm no expert, I can't say you were doing a good job if she managed to tell you all about me while you were doing it that alley............Wait a second."His free left hand started to stroke an imaginary beard, the boy couldn't even grow facial hair yet."Aren't you like super-old, Annie's my age."That same hand now extended an index finger that was being pointed at."You're one of those old dirty men!"

He started to search for that right word, it was on the tip of his tongue."A pe!!!....A ped!!!.....A ped!!!"All this shouting he was doing was making Flynn nervous, it wasn't something to be proud of, to be loudly called a p*d*p****.What if someone heard this?Or worse, if someone heard this and this ended on his wanted poster?

"A pediatrist!"He meant p*d*p**** of course but semi-big words that he rarely used were tricky for him."Time to bag me a Hentai bastard."It was obvious Flynn wouldn't walk away, now Shin would unleash his frustration by Annie's mindgames on Flynn.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2009)

Flynn just stares blankly at Shin and gives him one of those looks that says, are you fucking kidding me? He can't be that stupid Flynn wonders, first that weirdo who can't even use a door right and now this idiot. How the hell did their crew even make it this far anyway? Clearly Annie is the lone exception to this crew when it comes to IQ, hell how about just grade school intelligence. "Why yes....yes I am a Pediatrist, I'm a doctor and I only pirate and thieve in my spare time." 

He chuckles and shakes his head, clearly a different tact will be necessary here. Time to take the daggers out he thinks to himself. "Actually I'm twenty, so how old are you fifteen?" Flynn asks rhetorically and then he shrugs, "Doesn't matter anyway," and he shrugs indifferently. 

Flynn walks casually closer to Shin, "You know Annie told me that she had given you every opportunity but you just kept coming up short in her eyes. She could never see herself with someone who's bound to die before he ever reaches the top." Flynn looks Shin in the eyes and nods seriously, "And whatever you may think, that my friend is a direct quote, I swear to Oda!"  Flynn's actually not lying about this part. Annie had told her this while he was pretending to be drunk in the bar. He figured that she just needed to talk to someone and he just happened to be in the right place at the right time. 

As Shin dwells on this Flynn moves his right hand in a blur and tosses a cartridge at Shin's feet and it explodes into a green mist. "Vertigo Mist!" It's a fast acting gas that will cause a person's vision to go into vertigo. Flynn backflips out the shattered store window out into the open street and draws a brace of five razor sharp throwing knives in each hand. He hurls them at the swordsman and he hopes that he won't see a small bag of gunpowder attached to the the end of one of the blades that's designed to explode into a small but very potent fireball if it hits up close.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2009)

*At the Beach*

"Can you find it?" Gintoki asked

"No. Who's bright idea was this to make this an arsing scavenger hunt anyway?"

Dante was resting on a rock looking at a woman running across the beach. *"I'd like to scavenge her hunt"* The rest of them ignored the comment

"All I can see are sea shells" Sougo said

"Well we are by the sea shore." Shinpachi said unintentionally

*"I'd like to see her shells"* Dante said still watching the women.

"Does anyone know what it even looks like?" Sougo asked

"I think it's a blue sparkly rock."

*"She can...uh...blue my rock!"* Dante said and then had various things thrown at him.

"WILL YOU STOP THAT!" They all shouted

*"Thought you'd never ask!"* he said jumping up and stopping her running to talk to her

"N...not what I meant." Shinpachi said


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

Eve looked around the beach, no sign of any seastone so far. "Where is it." She rubbed her chin, She wanted that sea stone to make a special weapon, one that could be used against people with devil fruits. It's not every day you get to make a seastone spear or sword or staff... That would be the ultimate weapon! But, to her dismay instead of seastone, she got a guy running towards her... It was nearing time for his death it seemed.

With Rex-

"Now, Where's the beach bein." he had the franky speedo's tucked away in his pants pocket. Couldn't have anyone stealing them now can he. "


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2009)

_At the edge of the beach..._
Annie arrives at the beach, finally, sitting back comfortably in a rickshaw driven by a frightened looking taxi driver who keeps turning his head back towards Annie in a nervous fashion. On foot her progress had been slow going but she had hijacked this rickshaw about half way to the beach. Annie steps out of the Rickshaw and nods courteously at the taxi man, "Much obliged fella," she tells him.

His eyes widen, "You're not goin' to shoot me?!" he asks her. Annie shakes her head and tosses him a gold coin, "Not as long as you stay put and wait here for me. I might have a large package to pick up and I could use your help," she tells him and flashes a killing aura at the man for just a second. He swallows nervously as sweat pours down his brow and he nods, "Yeah sure thing...." he mutters. 

Annie looks out at the vast beach and sighs, "This'll be like looking for a needle in a haystack," she mutters, too bad my mantra can't locate non living things she thinks glumly. Annie removes her mini leather jacket and slings it over her shoulder. "Be back soon," Annie tells the driver and she walks to the beach. As she makes her way across the sand using her sharp vision to scan the surface, suddenly Annie feels a tingling sensation in the back of her brain and she can hear voices enter her mind, familiar voices...  
*
"I'd like to see her shells"*_ 

"Does anyone know what it even looks like?"

"I think it's a blue sparkly rock."_

The gunslinger narrows her eyes, "Him..." she mutters and she heads for Dante's direction.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2009)

Dante caught up to the girl. She seemed to be looking for something.

"You can stop looking, babe. The man of your dreams is right here!" Dante said parading himself around her.

"Dear god!" Shinpachi exclaimed at the line.

"I can right? I can kill him right now, right?" Sougo said aiming his bazooka.

"No. I think that honour has been taken." Gintoki said noting the killing intent emanating off the woman


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

"You can stop looking, babe. The man of your dreams is right here!" Dante said parading himself around her. "I will allow you twelve seconds to leave my sight, before i remove your entrails and force you to swallow them. I have no interest in pigs, Nor do i have interest in a man whose face resembles that of a rotten horse's anus.  You are down to five seconds." She comments. 

"Eh? There's eve!" Rex smirks. "and that guy, I seem to be rememberin him for some reason." Rex rubbed his chin. "Ah, Well." He shrugged. "But, I've found eve. Now where be capin?" He looked around, Cap did say he was going to the forest... But Eve was the more important right now, she was still tired from her fight. "Best be protectin her, Cap's had time to heal..." He rushed over towards her. 

In the forest-

"Hmm..." Jason peaked his head out, seemed to be a few people making a raft out of the adams wood. "Would you mind, If i snagged a chunk of that." He walked out sword drawn. It was better to be safe then sorry in this case afterall.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2009)

Flynn walks casually closer to Shin, "You know Annie told me that she had given you every opportunity but you just kept coming up short in her eyes. She could never see herself with someone who's bound to die before he ever reaches the top." Flynn looks Shin in the eyes and nods seriously, "And whatever you may think, that my friend is a direct quote, I swear to Oda!"

Why this angered him so greatly was a mystery to Shin, he didn't even want Annie to be with Annie.She was so wrong for him, the two were almost complete polar opposites, the fact she did in alleys with guys like that was more then enough reason why he could never want a girl like that._This must be the result of all those injuries I suffered over these last years, probably suffered one concussion too many and have gone insane, that pretty much is the only logical explanation for all these questions.......I might need to see a Psy......One of those head doctors._

As Shin dwells on this Flynn moves his right hand in a blur and tosses a cartridge at Shin's feet and it explodes into a green mist. "Vertigo Mist!" It's a fast acting gas that will cause a person's vision to go into vertigo. Flynn backflips out the shattered store window out into the open street and draws a brace of five razor sharp throwing knives in each hand.

The gas fucked Shin's vision up, it was as if everything was spinning and he started to stumble around.His instinct told him something was coming at him from a certain direction but he couldn't  quite make it out and so just performed another"Reverse Gail Splitter!"He managed to deflect away three out of the fife throwing knives but the remaining two got him in the shoulder, their secondary effect went off almost instantly.

The fiery explosion caused considered damage to him, falling to his knees, when the pain became bearable again.With his high tolerance for pain, gained over months of sustaining injuries, it didn't take him long and the rush of adrenaline helped him regain his sight, well at least it didn't appear as if he was in a tilt-a-world.

Shin climbed back on his feet and took out his Demo-Nisshu Dusk, Shin would have to go all out against a guy like this. Shin was the kind of guy that was heavily disadvantaged against a trickster, his honor making it difficult for him to fight dirty and Flynn was the kind of guy who A: Had no trouble with fighting dirty and B: Would be smart enough to take advantage of Shin's weaknesses.

The best strategy Shin could come up with was making it a close range battle, keeping pressure on Flynn and as a result keeping him from planning something else like that.And so Shin raced towards Flynn and came in for a series of slashes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2009)

Flynn looks on amazed as Shin recovers so quickly from that mini bomb he had attached to his throwing knife and more so some of the knives actually pierced him yet he still just seemed to shrug them off. Clearly he's underestimated this fellows durability. 

"Goddamn you're a grade A meathead aren't ya?!" Flynn exclaims, "Like a fuckin tank with no brains!"  Flynn backpedals on his feet right across the street as Shin charges at him. He draws his twin tanto short swords from behind his belt and crosses blades with the Unnamed crew's swordsman. The thief's arms vibrate from the sheer force of the impact. Shin moves his arms in a blur and slashes from different angles. Flynn blocks the first several slashes but Shin mixes up the angles and cuts Flynn across the left arm and then across his right shoulder. 

"Fuck this!" Flynn exclaims and he flips over Shin's head and moves laterally, chancing a glance into the glasses shop to see if that dumb idiot hasn't found the cash yet. He didn't come here for a protracted battle and refuses to lose sight of the goal...the money. Flynn reaches into his belt and throws a small pouch at Shin's face and it explodes into a gray cloud. 

"Tear Gas!" Flynn exclaims and he runs back to the glasses shop to get to the money.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 23, 2009)

Darver was quite impressed to see just how resourceful Fluck was in using his deranged ability. The bolt of lighting was definitely something unnatural as Darver quickly realized. He viewed Fluck's new appearance. The previous white-haired teen was now a black haired rebel, fully prepared to fend off Darver. He even sported a new tone in voice! Darver decided to play it safe by backing up a bit, creating some distance between him and the chaos user. With Fluck's new appearance, the sudden bolt of lighting and chaotic mines, Darver didn't know what to expect of him.

Darver looked upon Fluck shrewdly, deducing a plan on how to end the match quickly. It'd be too risky to hold a long term battle against a man with unknown abilities. *"Such a weird ability you wield. Even so, it won't be nearly enough for a fool such as yourself to defeat me. Concede now and save yourself from a brutal defeat."* Darver proclaimed. Fluck stared Darver directly back in the eyes, not budging a bit. He even grinned at the man. "Hehe, not a chance." Fluck said valiantly.

*"Hmph! No matter, you were going to die eventually. I'll just take your life today to hasten the process. Aura Hondou!"* Darver exclaimed as he kicked, sending a blast of aura right at Fluck. Fluck stood his ground with a smile. The aura blast veered right past his left side, missing him by a nose's hair. Darver looked quite surprised at this. He knew that he fired his attack directly at Fluck's location, yet it still missed somehow. Darver concluded it was because of Fluck's chaos ability. Darver fired off another aura hondou to test his theory and it did indeed miss once again.

Darver then knew how to deal with such a situation. He positioned himself and started to punch in rapid succession, sending out multiple aura kobushis. *"Rapid aura kobushi!"* Darver commanded. As Darver was busy punching towards Fluck, a hand appeared behind his back. Fluck stood behind Darver with a broad grin. "Entropic touch." Fluck plainly said. He sinply touched Darver's back, causing a mini explosion that sent Darver flying a bit. Darver landed on his feet with a puzzled look. *"What was..."* ZAP! A lighting bolt shot from the sky out of apparently nowhere shocked Darver. Darver stood there with an angry expression on his face, partially kneeling towards the ground.  Burn marks could be seen. 

*"Enough of your silly games...Rapid aura kabushi!" * Darver said as he fired off another round of aura punches. Fluck repeated his previous actions and teleported behind Darver. He once again attempted the Entropic touch, but oddly, his hand went through Darver's body. "How..." *"Aura quick-step.....Double aura hondou!"* Darver said from above Fluck as he fired a strong blast of aura at Fluck, Fluck taking the full blunt from the surprise attack.

The smoke began to clear revealing Fluck on the ground, eyeing Darver as he struggled to get back on his feet. Darver stood some feet away from him with an annoyed expression. *"You took the bait like a fish to a line. Your times up."* Darver said menacingly.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

“Oh this is getting fucking ridiculous!”  Heather growled as she looked around at the fighting.  “I am heading back to the ship.”

“Seems like it might be a good idea.”  Nikki says with a sigh.

“Yeah…um…right…”  Tony responds her eyes wide at the damage.

The girls proceed back to the docks avoiding the many fights that are plaguing the town.  “So much for easy money…” Heather snaps, a foul mood descending on her at the thought of all the money lost.  “I can’t believe this fucking shit.  Oda damn them for doing that shit!”

Nikki cringes with Tony behind her, Ratchet still on her shoulders.  “It’s okay Ratchet…” Tony mumbles, reaching up to scratch the creatures head.

“Let’s get those fucking supplies and move on!”  Heather says storming away.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2009)

"I will allow you twelve seconds to leave my sight, before i remove your entrails and force you to swallow them. I have no interest in pigs, Nor do i have interest in a man whose face resembles that of a rotten horse's anus. You are down to five seconds." She comments. 

Dante blinks and then hangs his head.

"You know, just once, just ONCE I wanna meet a woman that isn't a raging dyke. I mean for anyone not to find this attractive has something really wrong with their head. And all the women are so angry too. Why? Is it constant PMS out here on the grand line? Are all the fucking magnetic waves causing that river to run red?!" Dante shouts

He had fought Heather, Nikki, Annie, Kaya and was about to fight this woman too. He sees a guy running up to help her and thinks 'Fuck it, I'm always on the end of a cheap shot. Well the Hell with that!'. He wasn't about to get kicked in the balls again and takes out Agni and Rudra, slamming them to the ground, creating a carpet of flame that crawled towards the pair.

Sougo grinned and leaped up, aching for violence. Gintoki and Shinpachi stayed back and continued to look for the Seastone


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2009)

Shin VS Flynn

The tear gas stung like hell, like one could expect from the name Shin's eyes became red and tears started running down from them like crazy. But worse the pain was almost unbearable, in comparison it may have even hurt more then getting shot or stabbed, he had grown accustomed to receiving injuries like that but this attack on the soft and delicate tissue making up his eyes was a new and very unwelcome experience.

Maybe it was because he was such a heavy smoker butt a less common effect of the gas appeared as well, he started to cough like crazy and even started to have difficulty breathing.

At this point Shin couldn't care less about the money and with the last strength, he had access to at the moment, he launched an attack that would probably take out a good portion of the store as well. Intending to buy the time he needed to recover.With his Demo-Nisshu Dusk he launched the "White Squall"A long distance version of the steel cutting attack.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2009)

Vergil said:


> "I will allow you twelve seconds to leave my sight, before i remove your entrails and force you to swallow them. I have no interest in pigs, Nor do i have interest in a man whose face resembles that of a rotten horse's anus. You are down to five seconds." She comments.
> 
> Dante blinks and then hangs his head.
> 
> ...



A giant glob of foam hurtles out of nowhere and blankets lead portion of Vergil's flame attack and consumes it. Huge columns of smoke rise out of the foam as it expands becoming a makeshift wall. 

"Foam Round!" Annie announces with her right gold revolver pointed outwards, the barrel smoking. She stands between Dante's crew of rejects and the Little Tree Pirates. "Oh look its Dante and his ass clowns. Why don't you losers get lost!" she says towards Dante and his mates. 

Annie then looks over at Eve and waves at her. "Hey remember me!" she announces cheerily, "I tried to shoot you to death back on Kordos Island and then you tried to impale me!" Then she looks doubtfully at Rex, "Oh and didn't you steal all the women's shirts?" she asks him. Her own included Annie remembers.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

Annie then looks over at Eve and waves at her. "Hey remember me!" she announces cheerily, "I tried to shoot you to death back on Kordos Island and then you tried to impale me!" Then she looks doubtfully at Rex, "Oh and didn't you steal all the women's shirts?" she asks him. Her own included Annie remembers. Eve blinked. "I don't remember such event's." The image of Kordos island was just her and Jason dancing. "Uhh... That might be what happened...." Rex rubbed his chin... "But i'm pretty sure it was an accident....." his eyes shifted. The image of him laughing while carriying the womens shirts away slowly vanishing. "That matters now, If you would be so kind as to team up with us, I will allow you the majority of the seastone." Eve comments. "I am only in need of enough to make a spear head or put throughout a staff." Rex began to spin his guitar. "And i promise to not be stealin your bra."


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 23, 2009)

OC ran as fast as he could into the back room.  The thief had just done something as stupid as Led.  There were several rows of dusty glasses on the shelves, and a chest on the floor.  OC quickly proceeded to search the rows of dusty glasses for the money, but after several minutes of searching, he couldn't find anything.  

OC sighed and sat down on the chest.  Outside, there were sounds of fighting and explosions.  Suddenly, OC had an idea: maybe the chest had an invisible finder that could help him find the invisible money! OC got up and shot the lock on the chest, then opened the chest.  OC's jaw dropped as he saw all the money inside the chest.  So many nachos... 

OC closed the chest and ran out into the store, holding the chest in both hands.  He suddenly heard a shout."White Squall!" the Smokin' Samurai shouted.  OC was blasted off of his feet and went flying back into the back room, dropping the chest.  Most of the store was destroyed.  OC got to his feet and ran towards the chest.  It had opened when he dropped it, and money was lying all over the ground.  

*The Graveyard...* 

A stream of fire shot out at V.  V attempted to leap out the way, but his body, still damaged from the fight with Belle, prevented him from doing so.  V collapsed onto the grass, and the fire slammed straight into him.  V's entire body was ignited with flame.   

V quickly rolled on the damp cemetery grass in order to put out the fire.  His body was racked with pain, but not from the fire.  As evidenced by V's hands and face, V had suffered worse burns at the hands of The Doctor.  Rather, the rough stones in the graveyard tearing at where he had been hit in his fight earlier.    

Although V was in constant pain, he had control over where he was rolling.  His flaming body was heading straight towards the pirate who had just arrived in the graveyard.  V believed he was a close friend of the pirate he had fought.  He was going to kill him, mutilate his dead body, and then present it to Belle before murdering her as well.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2009)

*"And another freaking rug muncher crawls out from under the carpet!" Dante exlaimed. "Hey! Why don't you and you go off and do whatever you girls like to do. Or maybe you are. Maybe you like harassing attractive young men like me. Ah yes! A deep seated resentment towards the guy you could never get. A life filled with regret at the mere sight of me, that you have to make yourself feel big when you see such a fine specimen of a man."*

He looks around at the beach.

*"What is it? Gang up on Dante day? Ugh! I can't be bothered with that bitch again. Sougo, let's see what's better, your bakooka or her rifle." *Dante said as he stomped towards Eve. Gintoki got up and chased after him

"Uh...you wanna calm down? Hey...where's that amulet of yours?" he asked looking at the empty space around his neck

*"Gone. And now you'll get to know what I'm really like."* Dante leaped into the air and descended towards Eve with a Killerbee jumpkick.

Sougo grinned and pointed the massive weapon towards Annie, turning a dial. "Let's warm up a bit." Firing a rocket directly at her and rolling out the way as soon as he did so.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2009)

_At the beach..._
Annie nods at Eve's proposition, "Yeah sounds like a good deal to me, but you can take your share, I only need some to make a few bullets." she announces. 

Annie reloads her revolvers and points them at Dante but then Sougo fires at her with his rocket launcher. Annie dives out the way and the rocket sails inches over her head but it explodes right behind her and ends her rolling end over end across the sand. Feeling every preexisting bump and bruise on her body. Her only silver lining is that she's rolling over sand and not concrete at least. Annie leapfrogs back to her feet and dives behind a sand dune, and in one fluid motion aims at Sougo and fires a stream of automatic fire at him as she lands on her side. Then she runs to Sougo's side from mid range and fires again but this time its a special bullet.

*"Vinewhip Round!"* she exclaims and a green ball explodes out of the barrel of her gun and explodes into dozens of writhing vies that attempt to grab Sougo and bind him. They'll continue to grown and try to squeeze their prey to death. 

_Over at the Glasses shop..._
Flynn laughs as he leaves Shin in the lurch trying to deal with his tear gas. "HAHA....LOSER!" As he sprints into the store Shin reaches into his portable den den mushi that is connected to an exact den den mushi of an old friend of his. "HEY FURBALL GET TO THE GLASSES SHOP NOW!!!!" he hollers into the snail and then he puts it back into his pocket. 

Flynn dives into the shattered window pane of the shop and lands in the center of the store. He doesn't see OC anywhere and he smiles, "Haha! I knew it he's even stupider then that swordsman!"  He leaps over the broken counter in the corner and lifts up the trap door expecting to see a a heavy wooden or metal chest, I mean its common sense Flynn thinks but then his eyes go wide and his jaw hangs open when he sees the contents in the trap door. It's a collection of women's flamingo print glasses. 

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!" Flynn screams as if someone has just killed one of his loved ones. Suddenly he can hear Shin yell out in the street. 

"White Squall!" 

Flynn looks out the window and sees the streaming burst of wind hurtling at the store like a tornado, "HUH?!" *BABOOM!* Flynn dives inside the trap door as the storefront literally explodes and the roof caves in over him. 

A minute later Flynn forces the trap door back open and when he looks up all he can see is blue sky instead of the store. "SWEET ODA, I'M ALIVE!!" Flynn exclaims. Then he looks over and sees OC standing amidst the rubble over an empty case and tons of money strewn all about. Beri signs appear in Flynn's eyes and he starts gyrating back and forth, totally forgetting that he still has to deal with a powerful swordsman and a supersolider. "IT'S ALL MINE HAHAHAHA!!!" Flynn recklessly dives onto the floor and begins scooping up cash into his satchel and pockets, hell even his mouth. 

_In a local convenience store about 5 blocks away...._
"Can I have a bag of Nacho's and six bottles of sake please?" Usagi asks the store clerk. After it was judged that Usagi lost his match he had decided to avoid all the looting. He really didn't care for such material things and he was content to just relax. 

*BERU BERU BERU!*

Usagi sighs, he knows there's only one person in the world who has this line with his den den mushi. He ignores the snail and pays for his food and drink instead. 

*BERU BERU BERU!*

"Sir your snail is ringing" the clerk says as he counts Usagi's change. Usagi nods, "Yes I know," he replies calmly. Suddenly the Panda's den den mushi goes into automatic mode. 

*"HEY FURBALL GET TO THE GLASSES SHOP NOW!!!!"* A loud voice from within his monks robes announces. Usagi shakes his head and smiles at the clerk as if there wasn't just a raving voice coming from his pocket, "Have a nice day," he tells the clerk and he walks out. As Usagi walks onto the street he is of a mind to go back to the ship and just relax but then he shakes his head and turns towards the glasses shop however he walks there very slowly. "It'll teach him a lesson," Usagi mutters as he stuffs a handful of nachos into his muzzle.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2009)

Rex quickly swung his guitar and countered Dante's attack just before it hit Eve. Dante was stuck in the air as Rex pushed forward. "It's not polite to be striking a lady." Rex comments. "Even if the lady ain't so much ladylike." Eve blinked, Not caring for the comment, but she was more interested in the Seastone. "Since you can't hold seastone rex, hold him off." Eve took off running. "Heh, Pleasure." Rex smirked and put more force behind his swing sending Dante back, he flipped through the air, landed on his feet and slid back a little. "Now then mate, Show me you're true power." Rex spun his guitar around.

With Kama-

"Guh... Lost my match huh..." He chuckled and held his stomach. "That bullet, Just barely missed my vitals." He looked out his window. "Seems like the islands gone all crazy. Better go find Belle, We're not in the best of condition, It would be bad if we were both caught off guard while seperated." He cringed as he got out of his bed and made his way out of the room. "Gotta find her..."

Aboard the Nonki-

FWAM!!! Joseph slammed his fist into the wall of his office, The boat seemed to shake from the force of the attack. "What's wrong?" Hana walks into his office. "What do you think." Joseph turns to her. "I failed, my plan failed, my crew... my crew was demolished."He collapsed in his chair. "But your father gave you that sword right? It's a precious blade... It's supposed to be the holy blade Irene right?" She smiled. "What good is a holy sword. It does nothing, It's just called holy" He throws the sword against the wall. 

"It can't bring back Paeguns arm. It can't heal my crew. It can't protect them! SO TELL ME! WHAT GOOD IS THAT SWORD!?" He shouts. "It's supposed to calm the soul." Hana walked over and gently lifted the blade off the ground and placed it on Joseph's desk. "Remeber, a sword relfects it's users wishes." She turned around.

 "Even i know that, Mr. Ogre sword style." Hana closed the door as she walked out the room. "Even my greatest wish can't be reflected by a blade." He reached his hand out over the blade. "I just want to protect my crew..." As his hand lowered to grip the handle, the purple jewel began to glow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 23, 2009)

"That's a sharp blade, I'll be taking it. That's my prize for winning the fight. What do you think you're doing Pirate? 

James ignores the man and looks only at the sword that is on the side. He then turns his attention back to Finner, a truly evil look on his face, "I, The Great Red Monkey, am two swords from completing the soon to be famous 5 Sword Style...I just got the fourth and *you* think you can take it!"

He dashes forward in a blur, two swords drawn and swings them down at Finner. He quickly blocks with his own blades. In a flash Finner feels a large cut come across his chest. He looks down and sees that James had drawn one of his blades in Monkey Point and cut him by holding it in his foot. 

The Red Monkey follows up his attack with a "Monkey Slicer!" He shouts cutting down at Finner in an X formation. The first strike knocks his blades away and then the second cuts an X on his chest. He then drops one of his blades and catches it in his other foot. He goes into a hand stand and begins to spin them around, "Monkey Tornado!"

Finner gets knocked back to the edge of the platform. James slowly makes his way to the blade when he hears something coming. He quickly turns but is too late, and gets stabbed in the stomach, "You...I don't care if your a pirate, marine, or anything else, but no Man, Woman, or any other living creature on this planet will stop me!" 

He grabs the blade and lifts it out. He then transforms into Gorilla Point and pulls back his arm, "Gorilla Punch!" He hits Finner in the gut and sends him far back. He then starts to move towards the sword again, "One of those other swords better still be there..." He says placing his hand on the sword that is dug in the concrete.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2009)

Hawkins flies from rooftop to rooftop towards the library. He uses his dragonhide whips to propel himself like a certain webslinger. Even now he can sense so many Devil Fruit powers around him but he blocks them out. His goal right now is to obtain the poneglyph map by any means possible. Finding that poneglyph could be integral to Hawkins quest to uncover the void century and Darver's agenda as well. As he somersaults in the air past a street he chances a glance towards his left and sees Anglora, much to his surprise. 

"Well I'll be damned," he mutters to himself. Hawkins swerves around in mid air and changes direction. He jumps towards Anglora and lands in front of her in a crouching position. 

Hawkins can already tell by the look on her face that she isn't here on official business and something seems different about her. Yes he thinks, she's got other things on her mind doesn't she. Hawkins nods at Anglora, "Fancy meeting you here..." he tells her. 

"I think that boss man is currently killing Larissa, want me to give him a call and tell him you're here?" he asks her and he reaches into his pocket for the den den mushi that is connected to Darver's.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 24, 2009)

-At the Graveyard-

The two men lock eyes.  Instantly, the air around the area felt dense.  Bolt's heartbeat increased greatly, to the point that the bandages around his torso were showing splotches of blood.  The pain didn't matter to Bolt now.  The only thing he was thinking about was that masked freak.  He even forgot about the other guy completely.  

V got up, and simply just stood and stared at Bolt.  His smiling mask, seeming to taunt him.  Bolt began walking over to him, but his pace increased as he got closer.  Suddenly, he threw his bag up into the air and jumped at V in an attempt to kick him.  But before Bolt's foot made contact with his chest, V grabbed him by the leg, and swung him around and threw him back.  Fortunately, before he went flying through a line of gravestones, Bolt managed to grab the bag of food and kept it safe.  

Bolt got up and began to dust himself off and picking out bits of rock off of him.  Then, he tilts and cracks his next. He then began to turn around to V.
"Gotta admit, you have some moves, but-"
When he turned around, V was already in his face and swung his knife.  Bolt bent over backwards, with his head pressing against the ground, and managed to dodge the swing.  V then looked down, about to stab him, but then Bolt tossed the bag at V, who confusingly caught it.  Bolt rolled away and V threw the bag up into the air and swung his knife, cutting the bag open revealing 6 closed bowls full of noodles now on their way down to the ground.  Bolt looks up.
"Shit.  Belle's share." and then looks at V.  "You bastard."
V swings horizontally at Bolt, who ducks under V's arm and sticks his arm and leg out forward to balance like a figure skater.  One bowl falls into the palm of his hand, another on the sole of his shoe.  V then turns to him, about to thrust down at the seemingly defenseless Bolt, until a bowl goes flying toward his face.  Bolt had kicked the one on his foot at V, and in a flash, grabbed the bowl back and jumped up in the air to grab two more bowls.  

He lands, now two bowls in each hand, and brings one leg up horizontally, as if he were crossing his legs whilst sitting down.  The final two bowls land.  Bolt starts to bounce slightly, trying to keep balance.
"Whoa.  That worked out a bit _too_ conveniently."
V then jumps forward and slices vertically at him.  Bolt flicks the two bowls on his leg up and side steps.  Bits of hair fall to the ground, showing how close Bolt was to being sliced up.  The bowls then land on his head.  V then follows through with a horizontal swing, but Bolt pushes all 6 bowls up, ducks, and does a sweeping kick, tripping V over.  He then quickly gets back up and manages to balance all 6 bowls on his hand, and jumps back.

He finds a gravestone, and quickly piles his bowls there.
"Safe at last."
*BANG*
The gravestone, along with the bowls of noodles, are blown smithereens.  Bolt stares down at what was once there, almost as if in a daze.
"SON OF A BITCH!"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 24, 2009)

Rex quickly swung his guitar and countered Dante's attack just before it hit Eve. Dante was stuck in the air as Rex pushed forward. "It's not polite to be striking a lady." Rex comments. "Even if the lady ain't so much ladylike." Eve blinked, Not caring for the comment, but she was more interested in the Seastone. "Since you can't hold seastone rex, hold him off." Eve took off running. "Heh, Pleasure." Rex smirked and put more force behind his swing sending Dante back, he flipped through the air, landed on his feet and slid back a little. "Now then mate, Show me you're true power." Rex spun his guitar around.

*
"I'm going to be honest. That weapon is fucking awesome. The only way it could be more awesome would be if it had tits and was on fire." *Dante said connecting with the guitar. He focused his chi into the kicking leg and flipped back into the air and the descending again with the same move. It was the start of the Killerbee Swarm - a deadly jump kick, followed by a jump off the opponent and executing another Killerbee, until the opponent is defeated. 

His kicks kept hitting the guitar as Rex blocked but they kept coming, unrelenting in their attack, the period between kick and jump becoming ever shorter as Dante built up momentum.

*"I'll show you my true power when you show me yours!"* His left arm was still restricted and he couldn't do anything but block using the impact dial, should he attack. Dante had to keep pressing and end the fight quickly.

Sougo meanwhile grinned in excitement at Annie, his innocent features completely contradicting the inner lust for destruction. In a deft move, he blocked the bullets with his bazooka whilst tracking Annie with it. He could not dodge the vine shot, but managed to aim the bazooka behind him and activate the grapple. It attached to a tree and he reeled himself away from Annie, before she could capitalise on his entangled state. The sharp end of the grapple then came loose from the tree and whipped around as it went back, slicing the vines from the majority of Sougo's body. The vines around his legs were harder to get off and so was renedered immobile for a few seconds.

He turned the dial, switching it to Shrapnel and fired it once more at Annie, the rocket this time when it explodes releasing a load of shrapnel on impact. It suited his sadistic nature and grinned maniacally at the possibilties


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2009)

*"I'm going to be honest. That weapon is fucking awesome. The only way it could be more awesome would be if it had tits and was on fire." *Dante said connecting with the guitar. He focused his chi into the kicking leg and flipped back into the air and the descending again with the same move. It was the start of the Killerbee Swarm - a deadly jump kick, followed by a jump off the opponent and executing another Killerbee, until the opponent is defeated. 

His kicks kept hitting the guitar as Rex blocked but they kept coming, unrelenting in their attack, the period between kick and jump becoming ever shorter as Dante built up momentum.

*"I'll show you my true power when you show me yours!"* His left arm was still restricted and he couldn't do anything but block using the impact dial, should he attack. Dante had to keep pressing and end the fight quickly.

Rex was getting the timing of the attacks down. He blocked another one of Dante's attacks, he had to time this perfectly, the man jumped into the air, Rex tossed his guitar aside, clasped his hands together and quickly threw them up into the air. "STRING NET!" He shouts as his hands release a large net.


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "That's a sharp blade, I'll be taking it. That's my prize for winning the fight. What do you think you're doing Pirate?
> 
> James ignores the man and looks only at the sword that is on the side. He then turns his attention back to Finner, a truly evil look on his face, "I, The Great Red Monkey, am two swords from completing the soon to be famous 5 Sword Style...I just got the fourth and *you* think you can take it!"
> 
> ...



"Is that it _Pirate?_ I expected more ferocity to be quite honest"

Finner slammed his foot into the back of James's head and sent him tumbling over the sword

Finner quickly examined the cuts on his chest. They were quite shallow and stopped bleeding quickly. There was no danger of scarring.

"You gave me quite a start there. I had no idea a swordsman was capable of using their feet to attack. That's quite remarkable."

James got up and asked, "Who are you?"

"Dude, I just had a fight with a giant panda. How could you miss that?"

"Yeah well, I don't really pay attention to other people's fights." 

Finner unsheathed his 3 swords and slung them onto his wrists. He began whirling them in the air around himself.

"Your style is useless against mine. call yourself mismatched, but you won't be getting past my defense." 

Finner advanced towards James who quickly backpedaled. James quickly took a glance at the sword behind, but the moment he looked back a sword came whirling through the air and cut his arm. James lunged forward with a two sword strike that was quickly parried. Finner then struck James's hand with the back of his third blade and kicked him with such force that he went hurtling into a concrete wall. 

Smirking, Finner moved in to finish him off.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 24, 2009)

James gets up, "You call that a sword style! Looks like your just dancing with swords." He rushed forward again and locked blades with Finner, "Only one guy I know can dance and fight at the same time, and it ain't you!" He lifts his leg up and kicks him in the gut, sending him back.

He then follows up by chasing him though the air and getting behind him before he could hit the ground. Finner goes to cut James so he can land unharmed but he parries with one of his blades but then quickly transforms, "Gorilla Punch!" He hits the Pirate Hunter high into the air.

"Monkey Point!" He transforms and quickly leaps into the sky, higher than Finner is at the moment and then switches back into Gorilla Point after reaching his max height, "Gorilla Hammer!" He slams both his massive fists down and hits Finner right in the chest, sending him slamming down to the ground.

"Orangutan Point!" He transforms into a long armed, red-oranged furred creature. He then straightens his entire body as he descends faster and faster, hits arms outstretched, "Orangutan Dive!" He slams both his fists into Finner as he reaches the ground. 

James checks his arm, there is a slash going up to just below his shoulder. Finner had managed to get an attack in just before the Dive was completed, but the damage was still done. James draws his two blades and points one at Finner, "You will not be the one to stand in the way of history, my sword style will be completed!"


----------



## Darth (Apr 24, 2009)

Finner got up and brushed himself off.

"You know, that panda hits a lot harder than you... I'm quite surprised at your flexibility though, you have an interesting technique. Where'd you learn it?"

"Well, I suppose It's not really my business. Still, it's been fun fighting with you, but I need to catch up with my crew, they probably need my help. 

So it's time to end this." 

Finner sheathed two of his swords and unsheathed his dagger. He quickly grabbed the dagger's sheath and whipped it at James's head. A dull clunking sound was made when the sheath and the head collided. 

Finner followed by by creating a whirlwind using his shattered blade and knocking James off his feet. While James was in midair Finner appeared and slammed the flat of his blade straight into his temple. 

James fell to his knees and Finner stabbed his sword straight into the concrete while thinly slicing the skin on James's neck. 

"Don't get cocky kid. I'll go easy on you this time, but if you get up again, don't expect any mercy."

Finner removed his sword from the ground and began walking towards the prize sword.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 24, 2009)

"Don't get cocky kid. I'll go easy on you this time, but if you get up again, don't expect any mercy."

Finner removed his sword from the ground and began walking towards the prize sword.

"Don't get cocky kid..." He gets up to his feet, holding his head, "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM!" He shouts at the top of his lungs, "I'm the Great Red Monkey! There's no way some no named punk like you is going to take my sword!"

He jumps in the air and clashes blades with Finner once again. He then pushes off the swords and lands on the opposite side of the arena. The two stand, with the prize that they are both after in between them. They eye it, then each other. And rush forward.

They reach each other with the prize right in between the two. They clash blades, making such an impact that shockwaves knock over the sword and onto it's side. Suddenly it slides out of it's sheath and the two look at it for a moment.

*"It's two blades!"* They both shout as it is now visible that there were two swords in the sheath the entire time. They stop and reach over for the weapons, "So that's why it was so heavy!" James shouts in realization.

They both pick up one of the blades and then James picks up the sheath. There is writing engraved in it, "These are the Swords of Saiken(Bond)"  He begins to read, "The owners of these blades have been both friends and enemies but the blades remain enemies for eternity. They can not both be wielded by the same swordsmen or there will be dire consquences. The two owners of these blades will always share an unbroken bond of some sort as long as they continue to wield these blades."

They look at each other, both holding their new blades, "So who gets the sheath?" They both raise their new swords both stop when James reads something on the other side, "There is another sheath inside." He then pulls it out and tosses it to Finner.

James straps the blade onto his back and begins to leave the platform, "Later no name, my business is done here, I've still got one more sword to get..." He says heading to the sword shop.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2009)

With Shin

It took him some time, but eventually he had regained his composure.Though it seemed like he was cutting real close there for a second, he didn't quite hack up a lung.At best a large amount of substance that could only be described as an exotic mix of phlegm and tar.He managed to wipe most of the disgusting substance away with the remains of his shirt, which he discarded after using them in this task.

Needless to say Shin was a mess, if the burns on his shoulder weren't enough, he was now exhausted, his face was stained with dried up tears and his eyes were still red and puffy.After all the shit pulled by Flynn, Shin lost himself in rage.His skin starting to flash red once again, the Solar Surge mode activated and an illusionary flame coated his swords. 

He launched himself into the chaos that had been the glasses store, spotting Flynn frantically scooping as much money into his clothing, even mouth, as possible.Like a raging bull he charged at him, his swords ready to cut him to pieces.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2009)

_The Spectacle at the Glasses Shop..._
That's a new pair of custom Sea King leather boots, that's a nice summer home on some quaint vacation island, that'll buy me enough broads for a year. Everytime Flynn scoops up armfuls of beri he thinks about what he will buy with it. "UM SHET FUH LIFF!!!" he shouts with glee, green beri notes flying out of his stuffed mouth. _Translation, "I'm set for life!" _

Suddenly Flynn senses a vicious raging aura being projected onto him and he feels his body become warm. "OH SHIT!" he exclaims (curses still sound the same even if you have wads of cash stuffed in your mouth). Flynn sees Shin barreling at him in a mad rage and he does a double take because the man's swords are covered in fire. "Thash imposhibbble!" he exclaims with a mixture of horror and disbelief. 

Now Flynn is left with two inimitable choices, first drop all the cash so that he can draw a weapon to defend himself, or hold onto the beri and let himself be cut to pieces. It only takes a second for Flynn to make his decision. "UH LOF MUDEY!!!!!!" he proclaims, spitting out even more beri. _Translation "I love money!" _

As Shin reaches close range he extends his blades and slashes at Flynn. Suddenly a blur of motion intercepts Shin's swords. It's a long bamboo staff, Shin's swords dig about an inch into the Bamboo but no further. A shockwave of air erupts form the clash of both weapons. 

"All this fighting over money? It really is the root of all evil," Usagi mutters calmly as he stands between an enraged Shin and Flynn, who immediately starts scooping up more cash. With one right hand Usagi holds his staff and with the other he holds a bag of nachos, there are red crumbs all over the giant Panda's furry muzzle. 

He looks at Shin and smiles apologetically, "I'm sure that my friend here has caused you nothing but trouble but I assure you that money is nothing to kill over. Why don't we just share it evenly?" he offers. Suddenly Flynn stands up boltright and points at the Panda in anger, "Nuh fufin wa um goa shur wif hem!!!!" he announces. _Translation: ????_
*
Beach Blanket Bingo...*
Annie easily telegraphs Sougo's next rocket attack, she doesn't even need mantra to read him. He's so predictable she thinks. 

"Those slow ass rockets can't hit me fella!!" she tells the madman with a laugh. Even as banged up as she is she can avoid them all day if she has to. Hell I can just shoot them right out of the air Annie thinks. As Sougo fires another rocket, she points her revolvers at the fast moving projectile as it reaches about halfway between her and Sougo. 

*BABOOM!* The rocket explodes but almost instantly Annie can tell its not just an explosion. With her incredibly sharp vision she can see shrapnel fly outwards in all directions at incredible speeds. "Fuck!" she mutters and she fires a foam round at the sandy floor in front of her in blur of motion. The foam expands into a giant wall and intercepts several of the jagged pieces of metal and spikes, but several get through and cut into Annie's midsection and arms. Annie backpedals and removes a jagged spike from her arm, feeling incredibly pissed off from the pain and the fact  that this asshole she's fighting is even still breathing. 

*"YA WANNA GET ROUGH, LET'S GET ROUGH!!!!"* she screams in mind blowing anger. Annie holsters her revolvers and pulls her giant triple barreled rifle from around her back. In fact she's so crazy with anger that she doesn't see the mound of dark metal bars just sitting in the sand about 5 meters to her left. Apparently Sougo's rocket explosions uncovered the seastone bars from under the sand.  

Annie takes aim and even though there's a foam wall in front of her she still easily pinpoints Sougo's location with her mantra. She arms up a nice new ammunition that she learned on her trip to Sky Island. The original name of the attack is called Burn Bazooka and it uses gas dials to power it and the distinct smell of natural gas fills the air. Annie laughs and fires, the power of the blast sliding her backwards.

*BABOOOOOOM!*

A stream of energy that looks very much like this fires out of Annie's rifle and incinerates the foam wall in front of her and heads towards Sougo.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 24, 2009)

Anglora jumped back some distance as Hawkins leaped into into her path. Her purple robe covering her body blew gently in the wind as the two Makaosu elite agents faced off.

Hawkins nods at Anglora, "Fancy meeting you here..." he tells her. 

Anglora nervously throws her hair, *"The pleasures all mine, hun..."* Anglora said with false sincerity in her voice. In reality, she had no idea that she'd run into another elite agent here. And to make matters worst, it was Hawkins!

"I think that boss man is currently killing Larissa, want me to give him a call and tell him you're here?" he asks her and he reaches into his pocket for the den den mushi that is connected to Darver's.

Anglora hesitated to answer and went along with the first thing that came to her mind. Lying. *"He knows I'm here already Alain. I'm here to assist with the destruction of the unnamed Crew. What're you here for, hun? Shouldn't you be out harassing the dead by digging up their tombs or something?"* Anglora quickly answered. Lying was the only thing she could do right now. Fighting him would be useless as she would be easily outclassed in her current state. She has yet to recover from the Naibunes incident and she won't for a very long time.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2009)

Anglora hesitated to answer and went along with the first thing that came to her mind. Lying. *"He knows I'm here already Alain. I'm here to assist with the destruction of the Unnamed Crew. What're you here for, hun? Shouldn't you be out harassing the dead by digging up their tombs or something?"*

Hawkins stares at Anglora blankly and then he smiles benignly at her. "The Unnamed Crew?....why of course," he says in an obvious tone. _You lying bitch_ he adds in his mind. 

Hawkins looks around the street and raises a curious eyebrow, "Hmm...so where are all the dead bodies then? You'd think that you would've at least put that Gunslinger bitches head on a pike by now." He closes his eyes and feels outwards in all directions with his Devil Fruit sense like a blood hound following a scent. Even though he can only copy within 15 meters he can however sense a power from much farther away then that. The Archeologist senses that Dragon punk Tatsu next to another Zoan, could be a Tiger or maybe a Lion he thinks. Then he senses the mechanical orderliness of Alph's Devil Fruit, a strange power that he can't quite comprehend and would never dare copy, but its still there nonetheless.  

"Hmm...I can feel at least a handful of those brats with my power and they seem fine. Why don't I help you kill them then. You might be a bit tired after Naibunes afterall. C'mon let's start with the Dragon Zoan, hopefully after we can track down that blond bitch," he tells her, referring to Annie. 
_
Now we'll see where her heart really is_ Hawkins thinks.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 24, 2009)

"Wahahaha! This is fucking brilliant!" Sougo screams as the burst of energy comes at him.  He simply fell to one side, the vines still wrapped round his feet. He saved himself from the blast killing him, but the sheer heat of the blast burnt one side of his face.

"AAAARRRGHH!" he screams, clutching his face and shivering. It was at that point his mind snapped. Totally. It went completely blank and for a the rest of the fight and he was completely and utterly insane. The vines around his feet were shaken off 

He rose up, like some half demon, his face bloodied and eyes bulging as he looked at Annie. This was a fight between two hot headed. He spun the dial, not caring where it landed and sprinted towards Annie, firing erratically, not caring who he hit. There were now about 4 rockets flying seemingly at random but each one had a crucial factor. The dial was pointed at Heat seeking. Despite the obvious danger of running towards a target that had homing missles aimed towards it, Sougo did so not really knowing what he was about to do next.

*Dante* was distracted by Sougo's scream as he was trapped in the wire net.

"Shit!" he said, the cumulative injuries of that day had finally caught up to him. This was his 5th fight and he was running on empty. Expelling any more chi would be hazardous now and he fell to the ground.

Gintoki and Shinpachi motioned towards him, Dante shook his head. There wasn't much killing intent from Rex and Sougo needed medical assistance. They needed to get off the island fast but getting close to Annie and Sougo seemed impossible right now as their fight heated up. 

Gintoki eyed the Seastone at Annies feet and watched for a gap in the fight to exploit.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2009)

At the glasses store

This just had to be another hallucination, he had seen too many of them already and though they usually looked more believable. The giant panda was just too far out there, a talking one at that.It felt real though, Shin's blade genuinely felt like they were stuck in that imaginary bamboo staff.Shin ignored the illusion, all he said was."Fuck the money."At this point all he cared about was taking Flynn's head.

He pulled his blades out of the staff, and moved around Usagi, thinking that the hallucination would otherwise make him think he would meed resistance, if only he would realize it really was a talking panda.

Shin came in for another strike, though before he could do so his instinct told him an attack was coming from his right and he could just barely block the staff that came swinging at him."What crazy hallucination is this, the imaginary panda is even attacking me."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2009)

Eastwood island

The group had found the location they were looking for, it was another cave and this one had been undiscovered. Who ever left his treasure there had apparently been the last to set foot there. What they found there was gold, like a hundred bars of them but more interestingly they found several chests as well.Well Chey and Sam found a chest each, Chuck was hugging one of the kegs that had been in the cave as well.

The one that Cheyenne opened contained a Devil Fruit, which was useless for her, well she couldn't eat it but it could be sold for a hefty fee. Perhaps even worth more then the gold.Sam though found something priceless, at least to him.A blueprint of a gun, revolver to precise.One of the legendary models."So this is something special?"Chey asked, though it had been quiet for a while this wasn't really a question out of the blue.

The fact Sam had been staring( without blinking yet heavily drooling for the entire time),at this blueprint for over ten minutes, had given her the impression it was kind of a big deal."I'm talking to you."A smack was heard next, a dull thud and a delayed groan, before Sam replied with."Yeah, this is one from the Legendary line of revolvers.Created by the legendary gunsmith and gunslinger, Francisco Scaramanga."He safely tucked the blueprint back into it's protective case."The man dissapeared, together with his blueprints and all of the molds for the revolvers were destroyed."

In short."Yeah, it's pretty special."Though he later added."It'll take a while to get the materials needed for this gun, but this one is one of a kind."And now long hours of carrying treasure down to the carriage awaited them.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Apr 24, 2009)

"HEY _Burbs_ BARTENDER!! GIVE ME ANOTHER BEER OVER HERE!! Anya says drukly, "Hey lady dont you think you had enough?" "What did you say to me!!?" Anya quickly grab the guy by the neck and begin choking him.

It took aleast three guys to pull her off, they then threw her out into the street drunk as hell. "FINE!!! I DON'T _hiccups_ NEED THIS PLACE!!" She then begin to throw up all over while the towns people watched and some started laughing.

"You really should'nt drink like that, its bad for you." Anya looked up to see a very beautiful girl with blue smiling at her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

_At the beach..._
Annie stands her ground and waves Sougo on with her triple barreled rifle, Mister Meanie II. "BRING IT!!! AND YOUR SISSY ROCKETS TOO!!!!" she's just about running on fumes at this point but first things first. Rip this fucker a new one and then get the seastone. Sleep and medical aid can come later. 

Annie focuses on the four flying rockets hurtling towards her, followed by a rabid and equally dangerous Sougo and she decides not to risk blowing them out of the sky due to the likely probability of shrapnel. So she presses a button beneath the trigger of her weapon and the triple barrels of her rifle shift orientation. She aims at the sky and presses the trigger, *BANG!* A glowing shell surrounded by a purple and white aura shoots out of the top barrel. It shoots into the sky leaving a glimmering trail of light and buzzing ominously. *"MAGNA ROUND!!" *

The Magna round is her most advanced ordinance, her greatest engineering feat to date. It's designed to attract any metal objects in its radius, including deranged rockets. Suddenly the rockets swerve in midair, their heat sensors being overridden by the much stronger magnetic force and they fly upwards after the magna round which is  more slow moving. 

Now Annie opens up on Sougo with multiple exploding mini shells. *"KILLSHOT ROUND!!* Let's scar that babyface of yours!!" she exclaims. *BABLAM!* Suddenly something hard and metallic like hits her in the back of the head and almost knocks her out. She hits the sand in a daze and rubs the back of her head. "This is beat on Annie day I guess!!!" she exclaims in frustration. When she looks up to see what hit her she sees multiple bars of seastone flying into the air after the high flying Magna round. "No way?!"

Suddenly Sougo's four rocket's hit the magna round and explode creating a fiery lightshow. Out of the inferno, several of the seastone bars land all around the combatants. Annie's fury immediately dissipates and she forgets about her battle with Sougo. She dives for a mangled bar of Seastone, about half the length of her forearm and hugs it. "Don't worry mama's gonna make it all better!" she announces, firmly convinced she's lost her mind now.
_
At the Glasses Shop..._
Elsewhere another Unnamed Crewmember seems to have lost his mind as well. Usagi is shocked by Shin's intensity and he blocks the Swordsman's mad slashes. Even his giant furry arm's vibrate from the collision of their weapons. My staff can't take much more of this he thinks but he refuses to fight offensively, Shin has done nothing to him and he has no reason to fight him. 

Usagi chances a glance at Flynn who uses the giant Panda as a walking meat shield as he scoops as much cash as he can. "What did you to this man to anger him so?!" Usagi growls, "It's like you slept with his mother or something!"   

Flynn who's on his knees with handfuls of money just shrugs, "I don't know he's a nutter this one. All I did was throw tear gas, and a bomb at his face!" he responds innocently. 

"Oh is that all?!" Usagi responds sarcastically as he blocks a particularly powerful sword stroke that grinds his giant paws several inches backwards. "TELL HIM YOU'Re SORRY FOR ODA'S SAKE!!!" Usagi yells at Flynn. 

Flynn nods, "I don't think that'll work but whatever. Hey meathead, I'm sorry that I slept with your girlfriend and that I'm also taking all the money, HAHAHA!!!" he laughs and he starts shoving money down his pants because his satchel and pockets (all 25 of them) are filled to capacity. 

Usagi growls suddenly and disengages from Shin and leaps away. "Fine kill him then," he mutters at Shin. 

"HEY?!?!" Flynn protests.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 25, 2009)

Tatsu vs Kent-

"Blaze Dial!" Tatsu fires one of his blaze dials form very close range to the downed Kent. He quickly managed to transform back to normal Hybrid Point to lessen the damage, but the attack was so powerful that it sent Tatsu flying back and into the sky.

He lands on top of a nearby building and shakes the hand that he fired out of, "Man I still can't get over these things." He says refering to the Blaze Dials.

Kent gets up, panting, "I've gota' take him out with something quick..." He sorus up to where Tatsu stands and quickly transforms mid way, "Blade Point"

He thrusts his claws at Tatsu but he quickly takes to the skies, "Dragon Flame!" He shoots his head downward and fires at the Tiger Man.

He narrowly avoids the attack and then leaps up after Tatsu and hits him before he could retract his flames. Tatsu catches himself in mid air and holds back his hands. He then thrusts them forward, "Blazing Wave!" Flames come out of each of his hands and in a wave of fire hits Kent.

"Man, these newer guys are pretty weak." Tatsu says to himself, "That's the second Captain I've beaten in less then 2 days." He then spots Kent rising to his feet after the fire clears.

He is breathing heavily, "Lets finish this..." He says preparing for another go, "My thoughts exactly." He transforms into his scaleless Hybrid Point and flies at the Tiger Man who leaps at him as well, "Dragon..." He says as he approaches, "Suprise!" Kent's eyes grow wide as he transforms into his much larger Dragon Point and smacks him with his tail. 

The Blade Pirate Captain goes flying off into the distance, "Well, I wonder who else is here. Maybe I'll find the others."

With James-

He arrives at the Sword Shop, not noticing the flying fur ball that is Kent passing through the air behind him, "Alright, one more and that'll be that." He enters the sword shop and there are swords covering all of the walls, "How am I supposed to know which one to take!"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 25, 2009)

Sougo spins the bazooka around his body, still focussed solely on Annie. She was diving for something, he didn't care what it was. He leaped up into the air, turning the dial and held the bazooka in an odd way. He was practically wrapped around the thing, this being one of the few ways he could fire on this setting.

The Energy Cannon

The Bazooka hummed and suddenly expelled a massive beam of energy, not unlike the one Annie had burnt Sougo's face with. The force of the blast sent him flying backwards and also sent pieces of seastone flying around. 

One piece went towards Dante who could barely move, but could at least angle his body, so that the stone passed his left forearm. Then he activated the impact dial, as it passed, sending the seastone hurtling towards Rex


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2009)

Kent hits the ground, skidding.

Hard. The concrete is ripped beneath him, and he slams through a wall before finally coming to a stop. He's only conscious through sheer willpower now, and lacks the energy to stand.

"Ow...." he moans, laying there. "He was so strong...I didn't even test him." He holds out his hand in front of him and clenches his fist. "So this is Grand Line..." He summons up all his remaining energy and forces himself to his feet. "I need...to get stronger...

_You are progressing quickly, Kent. The more forms of Rokushiki you learn, the more powerful you will become._

_I need some offensive forms! All I know now is Soru and Kamie, and a little of Geppou! Teach me Shigan! Rankyaku!_

_Rokushiki is a learning process Kent. You will learn the more advanced forms when you are ready, but not before._ Kent thought about this and sighed.

_Fine._

*Sky Island...*

Sanya takes the steps two at a time, dashing into her seat. In front of her is a stack of pancakes Sanya figures could feed an army for a month or two.

"Eat up Sanya. Today's the big day." Her moher says, smiling. Sanya grins and tears into the pancakes with a determined expression.

*3 hours later, Sky Island Police Academy...*

Sanya, now dressed in official SIP (Sky Island Police) uniform, sits next to her friend Tyler. "Oh, I'm so exited! We're finally graduating! We're going to be police officers!" She looks at Tyler. "Well you guys are, anyways." Tyler smiles.

"Hey, you aren't the only one. Andre decided to go about a week ago." 

"But I hardly know Andre. I'm going to be all alone!"

"You knew that when you signed up, you big crybaby," Tyler says jokingly, her face kind. "Once you make the commitment, you aren't going back. So make us proud!"

*2 hours later...*

"And that concludes our graduation ceremony." A tall, pudgy man says. He's sweating a river, but seems nice enough. "But of course...I have an announcement." Sanya squeezes Tyler's hand for support. 

"OhmyOdaOhmyOdaOhmyOda." 

"Every year, there is at least one or two students who feel...trapped on our humble island." The man continues. "This is not a failing, perhaps it mean they are destined for greater things." He smiles. "We give these children training, weapons...then let them fullfill their dream, and send them to the Blues, to do whatever they need to do. And this year, the graduates who ave decided are..."

"OhmyOdaOhmyOdaOhmyOda."

"SANYA AND ANDRE!!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 25, 2009)

At the glasses store

As Usagi now stepped out of the way Shin intended to do exactly what he had been trying to do for a while now, kill Flynn. Though before he could a fist on a chain wrapped itself around Shin, a fist holding a dial.It activated the Flavor dial and a strong sleeping gas was released right in front of Shin's face."I am sorry Shin, but we do not have time for this, marines are on route and in our current condition a strike force of such proportions may be too much for us too handle."

The android had intercepted many transmissions in the last few hours, making him aware of the marines and of their plans. They would be arriving on the side where the Infinite was docked within half an hour now. Their intent was to destroy the pirateships and then bombard the island, only then they would land and take out who ever survived the bombings. 

Honestly Alph wasn't that worried about them surviving these bombings, with the many pirates here on the island they would stand a good chance, more then that, against the marines but the Infinite would probably be lost.And take his research with him, Escar, the dials, the materials, all of it would be lost and he would have to start from scratch.

As much as Alph cared for his friends, he was still a scientist after all and this coupled with his 'logical' way of thinking and lack of emotions, made him prioritize his dream, especially over foolish things like money.He had listened in on this battle for a while now, at a moment like this he couldn't afford Shin's tantrums.

"We will be leaving, take the money but leave us, including OC, alone or else I will be forced to wake Shin up and take both of you down......No offense, but judging by the information I gathered during your battles earlier the two of you don't stand a chance against us, and not just because we outnumber you three to two."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 25, 2009)

"Hmm...I can feel at least a handful of those brats with my power and they seem fine. Why don't I help you kill them then. You might be a bit tired after Naibunes afterall. C'mon let's start with the Dragon Zoan, hopefully after we can track down that blond bitch," he tells her, referring to Annie. 

Anglora pulled the hood of her purple cloak over her head to mask her facial expressions. She didn't know how to handle this situation and if she continued to hesitate constantly Alain would quickly expose her.

*"I never thought you'd be the one to offer a lady some help, Alain. But sure, you can tag along if you want. It's not as if I can't handle a rookie crew on my own though."* Anglora casually said. Her lying ability was nothing short of amazing as Anglora has constantly had to lie and deceive to get through life. 

*"Lead the way hun. You're the one who can actually sense them."* Anglora smiled at Hawkins, a smile that concealed thousands of secrets behind it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

_*Battle at the Beach...*_
Annie crouches down on the sand and cradles the seastone bar. She feels utterly spent and mentally exhausted as well. First her father, then Darver, and now this mess. She gets to her feet and sees Sougo prepping what looks like a powerful attack. Annie slips the seastone bar into her satchel. 

"I'm tired, I'm beaten up....AND I'M FED UP OF LOOKING AT YOUR UGLY FACE!!!!!" she shouts at Sougo. *BABOOM!* Suddenly he fires a powerful cannon blast at her. Annie aims her rifle right at the ground point blank range. A powerful cannon of air blasts out of the business end of her triple barreled rifle and flings her vertically into the air like a bullet, almost breaking her arms from the velocity. Sand flies everywhere like a tornado. As she flies upwards her vertical path intersects with the slightly downward path of Sougo's energy cannon. 

It's gonna be close Annie thinks as she flies up and sees the lance of energy flying at her. She throws her rifle around her back, tucks her knees inwards towards her chest, and ducks her head, curling up into a ball. *WHOOSH!* The energy cannon just misses her flying an inch past her kneecaps, searing them. Annie also feels the warmth envelop her face and body and her boots erupt into flames. 

But first things first she thinks, burning boots or not. As she flies high over Sougo and his ass clowns she unfurls her rifle and fires at them. "Sunshine Round!" she yells and a bright light blasts out of her rifle, as bright as the sun, blinding anyone stupid enough to look at it. Annie kicks off her flaming boots, thanking herself they're made of Seaking Leather. She also makes a mental note to apologize to Eve and Rex if they get caught but this is how far she's been pushed. "THIS ISN'T OVEEEER!!!" she shouts at Dante's crew as she flies away over the beach. 
_
Some seconds later..._
At the edge of the beach, the rickshaw driver sleeps on his bicycle, such was his fear of Annie that he had heeded her advice and stayed put. He could hear loud explosions coming from the other end of the beach but ignored it and prayed it didn't get any closer. *BABLAM!!* Something crashes into the roof of the caarriage attached to his bicycle. 

The taxi man looks around and sees a red faced Annie, with blood and cut marks going down her arms and shirt. She lays back awkardly on the seat of the carriage. "Okay we can go now..." she mutters before falling asleep. 

"GO WHERE?!" he exclaims frightfully. 

_*The Glasses Shop...*_
"HEY FURBALL, WHERE'S THE LOVE!?!?!?" Flynn shouts at the Panda as he withdraws. Usagi casually dusts off the top of a  large piece of rubble and sits down to finish his bag of Nachos. "Karma...." he mutters simply as he scoops a mouthful of the orange chips into his mouth. 

Flynn is in the middle of stuffing more cash down his pants as the deranged Shin slashes at him. Suddenly a flying hand drops over Shin and binds him still. Then some kind of weird spray comes out of a shell looking device and puts the Swordsman to sleep. "HUH?!" Flynn exclaims and he follows the chained fist back to its source. Some fellow in a helmet and tight clothes, like a gay astronaut, Flynn thinks to himself. 

"I am sorry Shin, but we do not have time for this, marines are on route and in our current condition a strike force of such proportions may be too much for us too handle."

"Hey was that Sleeping gas? Because that's my move pal!" Flynn yells at Alph, "That's blatant copyright infringement. My contract with the GM specifically states that no one else can use my franchised moves unless they pay me a fee of....!" 

"OH DO BE QUIET!" Usagi growls as he sips some Sake from his wine jug. Sake and Nachos really do go well together he thinks, what a surprise. 

"We will be leaving, take the money but leave us, including OC, alone or else I will be forced to wake Shin up and take both of you down......No offense, but judging by the information I gathered during your battles earlier the two of you don't stand a chance against us, and not just because we outnumber you three to two," the Android states in a mechanically clipped voice. 

Usagi wipes some excess alcohol from his snout and shrugs, "I beg to differ about the last part that you said but I have no quarrel with you or your nakama. It's been nice meeting you and tell your friend no hard feelings."

"YEAH YOU BETTER RUN!!!" Flynn bellows at Alph as he continues to shovel cash down his pants.  

_*Anglora and Hawkins...*_
*"Lead the way hun. You're the one who can actually sense them."* Anglora smiled at Hawkins, a smile that concealed thousands of secrets behind it.

Hawkins nods, "Okay well those punks are definitely this way," he points towards where Darver is currently eliminating Larissa, and that Chaos man. Or last time he checked at least. Anyhow the chaos users powers had briefly flared for awhile but then dimmed down suddenly. Which means that he's almost dead and knowing Darver, soon to be definitely dead. 

"Let's go," Hawkins announces and he arches his left arm around Anglora's waist and grips her tightly. He grins at her, the kind of grin a serpent would deliver before it sinks its fangs into you. 

"Here it'll be faster this way," he says and using his right hand he snaps his whip and pulls them upwards into the air over a rooftop. They swing past multiple streets getting closer and closer to Darver. 

"We'll be there like lightning," Hawkins promises Anglora and he laughs at his unintended joke. _Let's see how far you wanna take this Anglora,_ he thinks to himself. _You should've just been honest from the beginning. _


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 25, 2009)

OC stared as Usagi was prepared to eat the last nacho.  "NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!" OC activated his superspeed and ran straight towards the panda, the orange snack going closer and closer to his mouth.  Just as it was about to become part Usagi's digestive system, OC snatched it out of hand and rolled on the ground.  He slowly got to his feet, the nacho held tenderly in his hands.  

OC quickly wolfed down the nacho before anyone could take it from him.  He grabbed several wads of beri before heading off.  He was going to the nearest snack shop and buying as many bags of nachos that he could.  Then he remembered he had two guns.  OC was going to take all the nachos the store had.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 25, 2009)

Eastwood island

It has been several days after the had found the treasure, and sadly Sam was still no further to gathering the materials he needed for his new revolver.The materials that made up the alloy were difficult to find.At least in the small and isolated towns they passed trough, forced in doing so as they couldn't draw too much attention. Cheyenne simply being here would make her eligible for the death sentence.

Though it was unlikely they would let it get that far, a commotion like that was something they were trying to prevent.

By now they had finally found the location of the third cave, they were hesitant to approach it right away, mostly due to there being no guardian inside.The two other sites had  one and so it was safe to presume this one would have one as well.

But as they parked the carriage close to the cave's entrance they found nothing, inside the cave nothing as well. Hell the only thing they found was unwanted attention, on their way out they heard the sounds of an approaching group and the three soon to be pirates prepared for battle.

"What the hell."They weren't prepared for this though, an entire platoon of Union soldiers had closed them in.All of them brandeshing bayonets, meaning that they low ranked but still, 30 something of them would be challenging enough.......Worst thing being that even if they made it out alive they would be hunted down if they found out their role in killing this many Union soldiers.

"Alright, don't do anything stupid now."The soldier in charge spoke up."Put your hands up and don't many any sudden movements."They complied, Sam though not just putting his hands up, but putting four fingers up with his right, Chuck and Chey noticed and waited for his signal."Alright, first of all I will need to know if it had been you that killed those 5 men in the Dead Zone and took off with the map?"

Sam wiggled his fingers, so slightly the soldiers didn't even notice, Chuck and Chey did notice though and got into action.They each headed into a different direction, jumping over the soldiers and dodging the gunfire."Soaring Eagle!"Chey yelled, focusing her power on one of the eagle feathers on the back of her top.It formed a pair of wings and Chey flew over the soldiers.Then suddenly dropped down while yelling."Falling bison"The bison leg armor smashed down a couple of soldiers with one strike.

Chuck though remained low and with an simply unpredictable running pattern he avoided the gun fire and immersed himself in the sea of soldiers, cutting them down one by own.Sam was holding his own as well, each of his twelve rounds took down a soldier and when the round was fired from his Colt Army the soldiers had all been taken down.

"Very impressive, I didn't intend I would personally have to take care of you guys."When the three turned to face this man, all three of their jaws dropped to the ground from.If there was one person they didn't expect to see then it would be this man. The president of United States of Eastwood. President Gerald W. Buck.

Though in all fairness they were mostly stunned due to his position, the man simply radiated general stupidity.....Not sure what it was about this man, but he just looked like he didn't know what he was talking about, who somehow managed to buy his way to presidency."I knew it!"Sam spoke up."I knew there was something fishy about you, know way in hell you could've become president, twice, without some kind of fraude."

Gerald just laughed though."Actually my interest in the treasures is purely to increase my wealth and gain valuable items."In the blink of an eye the man disappeared and when they located him again a few seconds later he was standing next to the carriage.Whatever this man was, he was insanely fast.
"You may not think so but I can be rather intimidating if I want to be."The man poked his head inside the carriage and was glad to have found what he was looking for."The man turned around and told the three."I'm afraid I will have to kill you three now."

To be continued...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 25, 2009)

_The Glasses shop..._
Usagi frowns as OC grabs the last Nacho out of his hand, "Well that was just rude," he mutters. The Panda watches the supersoldier run off like a bat out of hell. "He probably wants more nacho's. I hope he doesn't kill anyone." 

"Fuck Nachos!" Flynn exclaims, "We can buy every frickin' nacho in the world after we're done here. Now help me out!" he asks the Panda. Flynn's pockets, pants, sleeves, and satchel, bulge with cash. Usagi yawns as he looks at all the Beri notes still on the ground, there must be literaly hundreds of them, it would be a long and tedious process for sure. "I don't know, there must like how much left it seems like a..." he wonders. 

"60,786,540 Beri left to be precise," Flynn interjects automatically as if he's morphed into Alph. Usagi just stares at Flynn blankly, "But how did you..."

"I just know," Flynn shrugs, and he really does. Money is to Flynn what Sake is too Usagi, and Nachos are to OC.  

_Elsewhere..._
Annie snores in the back seat of the Taxi man's carriage. He has no clue where he's going but the girl told him to just go and he did. I can't believe this teenage girl has me so scared shitless he thinks. He feels as if he's ferrying around a very volatile container of nitroglycerin that might explode at any moment. 

Suddenly he breaks at the next intersection as some crazy man in sunglasses literally jets past him, screaming something about Nachos. "Great Oda what the fuck is going on in this island?!" he yells. Annie stirs slightly in her sleep and mutters a name. It sounds like ship, or shiv, but the man couldn't make it out properly. His nerves are so frazzled at this point that he can't bear to keep going and he suddenly leaps off his bicycle. "I don't get paid enough for this!" he exclaims and he just runs down the street, leaving Annie sleeping in the carriage. 

_In the forest..._
Jessie marches out of the forest at the head of a column of four clones who each carry four long Adam Wood logs. It had taken them forever to get the wood shaped and carved. Jessie spots another Pirate who seems to be begging another crew for some Adam Wood. She recognizes him as the Captain from the Little Trees. Oh why not she thinks. 

"Hey you looking for Adam Wood?" she asks him. Jessie takes out a mini hacksaw from her belt and cuts off a chunk from one of the logs. She waves it at Jason and tosses it at him. "So long!" she tells him and she walks away with her convoy of clones. "Why did you do that Miss Jessie?" J3 asks her. 

"Karma," Jessie replies simply.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2009)

Jorma and Kaya duck explosions, falling buildings, and and crazy supersoldiers on a mission loking for the rest of their crew. This is made slightly more impressive by the fact they're dragging Kent's unconscious body, and his weights, behind them. 

"What the hell are we going to do?"

"Don't look at me. I just hope Kent's okay. He looks like he's been through hell." Kaya snorted. 

"At least it should teach him not to pick fights with a dragon." She scans the roads, finally spotting something. "I see Flynn and Usagi. And they've got..." She trails off.

"what?"

"Money. Lots and lots of money." Jorma sighs.

"Come on then."


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 26, 2009)

Fluck shook his head and tried to think clearly through the chaotic high. "Ugh...Even in this form, he's stronger in every way. My attacks aren't doing enough damage, and my reflexes aren't fast enough to make teleportation effective. He's definitely got more experience and to top it all off if I ever eat more than two or three attacks from him, I'm dead." Just one, or rather, as it was a double attack, two of Darver's moves had totally knocked the wind out of him and left him heavily damaged everywhere.

"Fuck, I'm actually losing."

The chaos user had never quite been in such a situation before in his life. He was always a level or two above most of the people he encountered, and even against stronger opponents, he has always assumed that in Chaos form, he was entirely invincible. Yet now, he was entirely outclassed just a few seconds into the fight.

*"Time to get rid of you, then."* Darver said. Darver raised his fist in preparation to attack, but Fluck decided to move pre-emptively. "Temporal Thought!" He fizzled out of view and rematerialized behind Darver, but the Makaosu leader had seen this move before already, and he simply turned around, matching Fluck's timing perfectly. The chaos user's eyes widened in concentration and he re-fizzled again, again appearing behind Darver.

*"I see, he anticipated my anticipation of his movements. That's fairly high-level, but nothing I can't deal with,"* Darver thought. He, too, whipped around and this time, he knew that even if Fluck tried to teleport, the chaos user wouldn't be in time. *"Aura Kobushi!"* he bellowed. Fluck had nothing left. The attack was too quick to manipulate probability or teleport, so instead, he too raised his fist, and struck it against Darver's aura-protected fist.

_Crack._ Darver's eyes widened in shock as his aura seemingly exploded and his arm threatened to shatter for one moment. The next, however, the attack went through and Fluck was sent flying backwards from the impact. The Makaosu leader glanced at his arm. Even now, he could still feel something wrong with his arm. Just what did his opponent do?

Fluck stood up shakily, his left arm hanging loosely by his side. His gamble had failed and he had lost a usable arm for it. "Almost nobody knows this, but it's very easy to destroy something. Everything vibrates, even when it's not detectable, and if you strike it at the right time of vibration, its structure collapses and it effectively explodes. Well, the time for that lasts even less than one thousandth of a nanosecond, though, so it looks like I can't do it even in this form."

*"'It looks like I can't do it even in this form'? Does that mean he's never tried this before? The growth of chaos is truly unpredictable,*" Darver thought to himself. Still, no point letting the boy know that. *"Are you out of tricks, then? If so, then I'll finish you off,"* he said aloud.

"Yeah, yeah. I'm done, baldy."

Darver walked slowly over to where Fluck stood, motionless. He raised his fist once more in preparation for the final blow -

"Chaotic Critical Catastrophe!"

*"Supreme Aura Goei!"*

Fluck cursed inwardly as he saw a thick layer of aura cover Darver. The Makaosu leader had predicted a sneak attack as well, and had taken the necessary precautions against it. But that changed nothing for Fluck. This was his final attack, and he would put his all into it regardless of what his opponent would do.

The wind surged ferociously and a small, localized tornado surrounded the two combatants. The clouds rolled over as though they were being battered, and covered the Sun. The star's rays were entirely blocked off from Inana, and darkness fell. The very earth itself shook and rippled from the immense chaotic force, and all the plants and various living things crumbled into dust. 

Darver of course had prepared for it by using his Supreme Aura Goei, and he believed his armor of aura would stop the attack. To his surprise, however, the chaotic tendrils curled over his aura and defused him, leaving him to take his attack with his bare body.

*"I see. The nature of this attack means that all defenses are rendered useless before it. One can only withstand it with his true power. However, such a high-level attack must mean that this is his final move..."*

*BOOM!* A huge cloud of dust and smoke rose from the ground as the chaotic energy subsided. One last gust of wind blew it apart, and it revealed Darver, heavily injured but still standing and more than capable of fighting.* "Truly impressive, the whelp has not even one-tenth of Jim Hawkins' experience, but that attack rivals even the marine's Rokuougan. However, this is the end."*

Fluck stood rooted to the spot, not only out of fear, but also because it was physically impossible for him to move. He had nothing left in him, and Darver was nowhere near out of it. The chaos user's hair slowly receded back to white, and his chaotic power deserted him entirely.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 26, 2009)

-With Belle-

She sits up in her gown and and stares outside the window by her bed.  In the distance, she could hear the clanging and shooting and screaming as people began to ferociously fight for the prizes.  She sighs, but then her door flies open.
"Chris?  I didn't expect you to be back so soo-"  She then turns around, only to find Kama standing in the doorway.  "Oh... hey, Kama."
He winces and grabs his stomach again.  "You've heard right?  About the prizes?"
"Yeah.  Knowing the others, they've probably forgotten about us and are out fighting already."
"Probably.  I'm not too sure about how safe we are here.  I think its best we head out."
"As a doctor, I know I'm needing bed rest.  Hell, you should be in bed as well.  In fact, everyone in our crew should be in bed resting as well!  On top of that, I'm not exactly dressed for going outside," she said as she pointed out the gown she was wearing.  
"Here."
He tosses her bunched up clothes onto her bed.
"When and where did you get this!?" she said, slightly flustered.
"Ninja secret."
She stares at him, and then grabs her clothes.  "Fine.  We'll go.  But get outta here you perv.  I need to change."
Kama walks out and closes the door as Belle begins to get back into her normal clothes.  Her bandages covered a large portion of her body.  Whilst the cuts on her arms and legs weren't too serious, the puncture wounds on her abdomen were painful, and she'd wince when moving too much.  She finally puts her bow and arrows around her shoulder and opens the door to find Kama waiting. 
"Lets go."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 26, 2009)

With Shin and Alph

The two had taken off, flying back towards the ship which went smoothly for a while until Shin started to become restless.The soon to be man started the mutter all kinds of cursewords, usually grouped with the name Flynn.It eventually got so bad that Alph could barely hold him anymore and then....

Clang!!!

In his sleep Shin headbutted Alph. Due to the android receiving substantial damages in his battle with OC, the head was now mostly unprotected with the cushioning synthetic skin.Now Shin's head just smashed into an the armor plated skull of Alph and though it wasn't a pleasant wake up, it did the trick.
"Wait What?"Shin mumbled as he noticed they were flying."What the fuck happened to Flynn?"Alph replied with."We have to get back to the ship, we don't have time for your tantrums."

The android didn't intend to let go of Shin, but was forced to do so, sending Shin flying as a result, and land when a tornado came out of nowhere.It took a while for Alph to process this anomaly, this wasn't supposed to happen according to his information but quickly discovered the source of the anomaly."Fluck."

As Shin was let go by the android, quite some feet in the air, just barely managing to slow down his fall by using wind generating slashes.Still he crashed, like a comet, to the ground.As luck would have it, not that far away from Darver and Fluck."Not that guy again."Shin mumbled as he climbed back on his feet.Slowly walking towards Fluck and drawing his swords again."So what's going on here?"There was something about that other guy that made Shin's instinct scream inside of him, telling him to run away.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 26, 2009)

With Tatsu-

He soared through the skies, searching for the rest of his crew as he had completed teaching that Cat Man a lesson. Seeing how there were a mass of pirates all fighting for the small amount of prizes that there were, he figured that some of them could use some help. 

As he was flying he felt something hit him, it was a strong presence that felt very familiar. Before he could decide who it belonged to he spotted a familiar figure crashing to the ground. He slowly descends down to Shin's side, "About time I found someone, what're you-" He suddenly froze as he spotted that man standing before them, Darver. 

He noticed that he had Fluck, half dead, in front of him. He quickly reacted to save the man that was once a part of their crew, "Dragon Flame!" The blast of fire hit Darver, but he knew that would not be enough. 

Tatsu turns to Shin, "That's the leader of Makaosu, the man responsible for Annie's brother's death, as well as almost being responsible for Annie's herself." The Dragon Man lines up in Hybrid Point, next to Fluck and Shin. His gloves glowing some fire and his teeth showing, ready to battle.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2009)

~In front of the sword shop

Marc and Tetra had just arrived at the sword shop, albeit around 20 minutes later than they should have.

"See, I told you I'd find the place.." Marc said. 

Tetra blindsided him from the left and knocked him over. "It's your fault it took us so long in the first place! If we had just asked for directions in the first place we would have been here much sooner!"

Tetra stopped. She looked through the glass pane and saw a pirate she recognized in the shop browsing the shelves. 

"Oh? Would you look at that, seems like someone got here before us. I'll take him out."

"Hold on a second Marc. Let me see if I can persuade him to leave first."

"Hmph. Do what you want. But if you mess up, I'm not coming in to save you."

"That's so sweet of you Marc." Tetra blew him a kiss and began to unbutton her shirt. After removing as much clothing as is socially acceptable she walked into the shop. "Why hello there handsome" 

James turned around to see who came in and INSTANT NOSEBLEED! James rocketed out of the shop and landed straight in front of Marc, who chuckled to himself. "Dude, you're such a loser."

"What did you call me!" James yelled, "I'M THE GREAT RED MONKEY! DON'T MESS WITH ME"

James unsheathed his swords and came running at Marc.

"Oh? This guy's holding 4 swords. Reminds me of Finner. This should be interesting.."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

"Flynn!" Kaya shouted, sprinting towards the thief. "Usagi! Where did you get all that money!?"

"Ahhhh..." Jorma moaned, struggling to lift One of Kent's weights. "I can't believe he actually runs with these things on...can I get a little help?" Usagi walked calmly over and hefted the weights, then tossed Kent's limp body over his shoulder.

"uuuuhhhh..." Kent groaned, shifting restlessly.

"Hey I think he's waking up," Jorma said. "Kent? Are you okay?" Kent looked at him with confused, unfocused eyes.

"'nother attack...worse than before..."

"Attack? What?"

"We need...to...get out of here...some shits about to hit the fan...." Kent flopped unconscious again, and Jorma threw a worried glance at Usagi. 

"What do we do?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2009)

_With Hawkins and Anglora..._
Hawkins slings from building to building, well what few building's are left anyway, with Anglora by his side. He makes his way to Darver but as far as Anglora knows its just one of the unnamed brats. Hawkins holds Anglora around the waist as he flings himself into the air. 

"Why didn't we ever make a connection Anglora? Meh I guess we're just too different," he says with a chuckle. Suddenly his eyes widen as he perceives movements converging with Darver. _OH THIS IS TOO GOOD!!_ he thinks. He can feel Dragon Boy, and that Android where the Chaos man is. This'll be just like Wyaton he thinks, except now we'll finish what we started. Hawkins laughs as they leapfrog past a rooftop. He looks down the street and sees a man running from a banged up rickshaw with his hands upraised, yelling something about crazy teenage girls, and the end of the world. 

"What's his deal?!" Hawkins wonders. His natural curiosity causes him to focus on the rickshaw. He narrows his eyes and sees a fleck of blond hair move in the backseat of the carriage. "NO WAY!?!?!" he exclaims. He looks at Anglora and laughs, "ODA'S SMILING ON US TODAY BABY!"  Hawkins swerves around in the air and lands with Anglora several meters away from the Rickshaw. Hawkins looks at her seriously, "You stay here. She's mine, I've got a score to settle with her."  

Hawkins speeds in from the back of the taxi and creeps up silently on the right side. He can hear snoring and raises a curious eyebrow at this. So he chances a peek and sees that the gunslinger is sleeping. The girl looks like she's been through a world war, maybe two. She's on her side with her legs pointed towards Hawkins, for some reason she has no boots on. 

_HAHA UNFRICKINGBELIEVABLE!!!_ he shouts in his mind. Hawkins slowly moves in on the girl and reaches out his right hand towards her. "Hey fella," Annie whispers. *BANG! BANG! BANG!* Suddenly loud gunshouts like thundercracks fill the air. Three bullets tear through the cab, Annie spins around revealing a revolver hidden on her side. Hawkins moves laterally in a blur of motion dodging the first two bullets but the third clips him in the left side of his neck, drawing a stream of blood. He growls in fury and unfurls both his whips. Annie rolls out of the carriage across the sidewalk shooting rapid fire at Hawkins feet. Hawkins lashes his whips around at the speed of sound and deflects the bullets and flings the Dragonhide whips at Annie's face. "WHIPBULLET!" he exclaims, she shouldn't be able to dodge these he thinks. Annie focuses her eyes on the whips and ducks the first one, then cartwheels away from the second one and returns fire. 

"HAHA! YOU'RE DIFFERENT THEN LAST TIME!!" Hawkins laughs with delight as he dodges the bullets, feeling the rush of the fight charge him up. As Annie flips away suddenly she furrows her brow in pain and her left leg seems to collapse under her and she falls onto the ground, muttering curses under her breath. All the battles that's she fought have taken their toll on her. Even doing what she's just done is a miracle. Hawkins appears over her with a burst of speed and scoops her up by the throat, slamming her roughly against a wall. *BLAM!* "BUT NOT DIFFERENT ENOUGH!!" Hawkins sneers in her face. Annie coughs and spits in Hawkins face, "Your breath stinks!" 

Hawkins chuckles and tightens his grip around her throat, "Let's go say hello to Uncle Darver," he whispers in her ear. Hawkins spins her around by her back and snaps his left whip around her body. The whip wraps tightly around her upper torso, binding her arms and then her throat like a noose. Annie chuckles oddly as she remembers the last time she had a noose around her neck. Hawkins picks her up with one hand. "You make one wrong move blondie and I'll snap your neck with a flick of my wrist,"  and he tugs on the whip chord around Annie's neck to make a point. "Fuck you!" Annie gasps in response. Hawkins heaves Annie over his right shoulder and walks towards Anglora. He scans her face carefully to see her reactions. "C'mon let's go. The rest are this way," he announces, plus Darver he adds in his mind and he takes off. From Hawkins shoulder Annie stares blankly at Anglora.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 26, 2009)

At the Sword Shop-

James observes the two that are the sword shop, "Really! No one else on this damned island has to fight five freakin' fights!" He thinks back to his fight with Annie, Hada, Finner, and now these two.

"You know what, I'm just gona' end you two quickly, Monkey Point!" He places a blade in each of his hands and holds two with his feet, "Monkey Barrage!" He leaps forward at spins around madly swinging all of his blades.

Marc begins to dodge but can only avoid the assault for so long before he slowly gains more and more cuts, "Quad Slice!" All of a sudden four cuts appear on Marc's chest, all crossing at the same point, "I don't have time for you no names, I need to make history!" He says after landing and pointing all four swords at Marc.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 26, 2009)

- At the sword shop.

This fucker is strong, Marc thought as the blood seeped from his wounds.  "If that leaves a scar you better hope I kill you in one blow" Marc said looking at his chest. "Tetra we don't have time to waste, we will overwhelm him both at the same time" Marc said tossing his katana into the air. Tetra grabbed her blade and dropped a smoke bomb. Marc jumped grabbed his Katana and came down swinging. The Pirate dodged and Marc's blade destroyed the floor. Tetra came flying out of the smoke sword in hand. Fast! James thought as he blocked the strike and jumped backwards. "You are mine now" Marc said dangerously appearing behind James as he landed. "Big wave" Marc said hitting James in the back with his right elbow and left palm. James went flying off as Tetra took to the air showering the area where he would land with Shuuriken.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

*With Sanya...*

Sanya stands in a circle of grass which drops off into the ocean below. Her fmily is in front of her, holding an ornately carved box.

"Sanya," Her mom says, touching her face fondly. "Ever since you enrolled in the Academy, I knew you were different. You were destined for better things." She motions down into the endless Blue. "Our tiny Island is located just above The Grand Line honey.  Just a few miles away from Calater Island. But first, we want you to have these." She hands Sanya the ornately carved box. Sanya takes it, it's suprisingly heavy. "Open it." Sanya does. Inside are a pair of navy boots and gloves with golden desings on them. 

"They were your grandmother's" Her father explains. "There are modified Jet dials in each. She used them to...well, you'll figure it out soon enough." He smiles encouragingly. Sanya picks up the boots and gloves like they're the most precious thing in the world, slipping them on. She gulps, the asks:

"How do I get down?" Her parents grin wickedly, move forward, and puch her off the island.

Into the endless Blue.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 26, 2009)

Anglora watches the short scene of Annie vs Alain with a blank expression. She seemed to be fathoming something in her mind. Hawkins makes quick work of Annie, showing no mercy at all. Anglora watched the entire thing all the while avoiding Annie's gaze. Alain prepares to depart for the stadium once again with Annie on his shoulder, "C'mon let's go. The rest are this way," he said while Annie stared at Anglora, probably wondering why she was with a Makaosu agent and why she wasn't doing anything to try and rescue Annie.

Anglora nodded and a devilish grin protruded across her lips. *"Of course. You certainly aren't the gentleman type Alain. Manhandling a woman in such a way! Shame on you."* Anglora playfully said. Anglora then held Annie by her chin and forced her to look her in the eyes. *"It's about time I caught up to you again you gunslinging whore. I would kill you here, but it'd be better to let you watch the demise of your nakama."* Anglora said in a haughty tone. She then winked at Annie and smiled. Anglora made her way in front of Alain and started leading the way towards the stadium. 

In the back of her head, Anglora knew that she would have to work some kin of miracle if any of them were to escape with their lives. Darver was awaiting them and Alain is also here. Neither Anglora or Annie was at their full fighting potential and she knew none of the Unnamed Crew members could take Darver. She'd have to think of something quick if she is to save her and her crews lives.

_Meanwhile at the Stadium....._
*"So this is your idea of backup? A couple of rookie pirates? You fools should've stayed where you were instead of trying to "rescue" trash. It's futile."* Darver growled as he glared at Tatsu and Shin. *"Though, this one seems to have a rare devil fruit. A dragon zoan, interesting indeed."* He remarked, observing Tatsu as his hands ignited and he bared his fangs. *"It'll be a pity to kill someone with such a distinct power."*

Darver then turned his attention on Shin. *"Hmph! Another rookie swordsman. You're probably another one of those fools who has a dream of surpassing Mihawk. Pitiful."* Darver sneered at Shin.

*"Well then, let the battle commence. Aura shock-wave!"* Darver said as he smashed his aura coated fist into the ground creating a powerful shock-wave.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2009)

_At the Graveyard...._
Marcks looks on in surprise as a burning V, like some kind of ghastly human torch engages Bolt. "Oh I didn't know you guys had a history together," Marcks mutters. The Sniper is about to help out Bolt who seems to have mastered some kind of ancient Martial Art that involves bowls stuffed with ramen noodles. Marcks stops short and rubs his chin, "Mama Marcks didn't raise no fool. Let those two duke it out while I get the prize!" and he instantly runs off to find that blasted Reject. 

He races between aisles of gravestones like a madman, scoping out every inch of ground that he can with his sharp marksman's eyes. C'mon, it's gotta be here somewhere! he thinks frantically. Although some of the lines of these gravestones are pretty interesting he thinks, as he passes by one particular he notices that it reads...
_
*Here lyeth ye olde Mr. Reject. Twas a loving husband to his wife, ye olde Mrs. Impact. And to his children, ye little Axe and Smell.*_ 

"Oh that's nice," Marcks mutters and he just races past it but then a second later you can literally hear him screech to a halt like a motorcar and he zips back to the gravestone. "REJECT HERE I COME!!!" he shouts and he starts digging with his gloved hands, wishing that he had a shovel. 
_
Formerly the glasses shop now the First International Bank of Flynn..._
"Flynn!" Kaya shouted, sprinting towards the thief. "Usagi! Where did you get all that money!?"

Flynn eyes Kaya warily, that chick likes money almost as much as he does. He had really wanted to keep this little find a secret from the others. Now they'll probably want to share he thinks...WELL NOT ON MY WATCH! 

"Oh hey Kaya," Flynn says casually, looking utterly ridiculous with large bulges in his pants, sleeves, and shirt. Loose beri notes slip out of his clothes as he moves. "All this money is mine. I stole it fair and square and almost got killed for it. You can have...." he tries to find a generous number in his head, "10,000, if you help me and Usagi collect it all. There's only like 5 million here anyway." 

Usagi looks at Flynn questioningly, "I thought you said there was 60 million?" 

"NO I DIDN'T!" Flynn immediately yells at Usagi and he waves his right fist menacingly at the Panda.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

"All this money is mine. I stole it fair and square and almost got killed for it. You can have...."  he tries to find a generous number in his head, "10,000, if you help me and Usagi collect it all. There's only like 5 million here anyway." 
Usagi looks at Flynn questioningly, "I thought you said there was 60 million?" 

"NO I DIDN'T!" Flynn immediately yells at Usagi and he waves his right fist menacingly at the Panda.

Kaya smiles, covering it with her hand. "Flynn would never be wrong about money," She says slyly while pocketing a few Beli. "You must've misheard him Usagi." she flashes both of them a brilliant smile and begans gather the remaining money, taking a few extra handfuls and stuffing them into her bodice. "10,000 is fine, I guess. I didn't win my match like Flynn over here," She says, scooping up more Beli. "He deserves it anyway." Flynn turns smugly towards the panda, and Kaya uses the opportunity to stash more money away. She grabs Jorma's backpack and begins filling it, abrubtly stopping and giving it back to Jorma when Flynn turns back around. "But we really should be leaving soon. So you happen to know where William and Angelina are?" She asks innocently, stuffing even more beli into her short pants.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2009)

_At the coastline of Inana Island..._
_*The Dark Justice*_ looms into clear view and she flies the giant flag of the World Government high in the air. 25 boats have landed onto the beach, each one carrying 20 heavily armed Marines. Captain Zane Garrick strides in front of  a column of over 300 Marines and he cracks his knuckles. Lt. Commander Gilmont, Lt. Clemens, Lt. Hawthorne, and Lt. Junior Grade Prince stand behind him. They had called in reinforcements and they had finally arrived in force. 

*"I WANT DARVER!!!!!!"* he yells maniacally, spittle flying out of his mouth. *"AND WE'LL KILL EVERYONE ON THIS ISLAND TO GET TO HIM IF WE HAVE TO. IS THAT UNDERSTOOD?!?!?!"* he bellows at his soldiers like a human bullhorn. 
*
"AYE AYE CAPTAIN!!!!" *all the Marines respond as one. 

Garrick spins around and glares at Clemens, "Can you do this?!" he growls at her. She shrugs at him, "We'll see..." and her green eyes suddenly glow with great luminosity. She raises both her hands in the air and concentrates. *"MIRROR!"* she intones in a voice of power. Suddenly the air in front of the Marines start to shimmer, almost as if the space is being warped. A gigantic mirror slowly materializes. Sweat starts to pour down Clemens brow and her arms shake, "This might kill me Captain," she mutters.

"BAH! THEN YOU'LL DIE FOR JUSTICE!!! JUST DO IT!!!" Garrick shouts at her. Suddenly a fully formed mirror about the size of a large house appears in front of them. "I can only hold it for half a minute at most!" she exclaims, gritting her teeth in clear effort. Garrick nods and he marches into the mirror. "LET'S GIVE 'EM HELL!!!!" he shouts and he phases through it followed by all 300+ Marines.

_Over at Flynn's Fantasy Island..._
Kaya smiles, covering it with her hand. "Flynn would never be wrong about money," She says slyly while pocketing a few Beli. "You must've misheard him Usagi."

Flynn looks at Kaya questioningly, he didn't expect her to give in this easily. "HE DID?!?" then he quickly slaps himself in the face.  "Why of course he did. Ole Usagi over here's got a hearing disorder!" he exclaims. 

"No I don't," Usagi replies calmly. Flynn turns on the bear and gives him a look that says, _Will ya at least work with me here ole buddy, ole pal a mine, and stop bein' an asshole._ Flynn turns back towards Kaya and smiles back at her. "Why thank you Kaya. It's so nice of you to be helping us out like this....WHAHA!" but then he does a double take as she begins stuffing cash into her bodice and then even more intriguing areas. Flynn just stares at her chest. 

"But we really should be leaving soon. So you happen to know where William and Angelina are?" Kaya asks. 

Flynn continues staring at Kaya's chest. "Huh?! Who're William and Angelina?!"  he asks. Put 60 million in front of Flynn, and then add at least a mildly attractive woman who is stuffing said 60 million into her cleavage, and pants, and Flynn basically forgets that the world even exists.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 26, 2009)

Eastwood Island, Sam, Chey and Chuck VS President Buck.

The three future Gunsmoke pirate prepared themselves for a difficult battle.Sam had just finished loading his revolvers.Chuck had raised his sword sword and took on an attacking stance while Chey took on one of her own, the Bear claw armor coating her left arm.The President blurred after Sam fired a round at him.
The man reappearing behind Sam, who was knocked several feet away by the President's punch even though the future captain managed to get his defense up in time.

The President was a powerful man, one who easily sidestepped the sword slash made by Chuck, ducking the "Slashing Bear" coming from Chey and with a double palm strike he also sent the other two flying.A gunshot was heard and the man spun around, raising his hand in the air and as uncanny as it may sound the man managed to catch the bullet in the palm of his gloves hand.The bullet flattened and slowly fell down to the ground, the cloth was ripped where it had done so and it revealed metal.

Sam raced towards the man, firing his gun as he did so, a second and third shot was caught by the man.And then Sam was close enough to take a swing at Buck with his left fist, The attack was dodged as well, the counter made by Buck smashed into Sam's shoulder with so much force that Sam was sure that he just barely got trough that without breaking at least one bone.

Chey came in with the rabbit leg armor, with high speed and came with a high kick that was caught by Buck.The sword strike next was caught by Buck's other gloved hand."Catch this."Buck had gotten cocky, Sam only came this close because catching it from this close by was next to impossible.Sam aimed at the head, Buck pushed both of the weapons he was holding away and set off hard with his left foot, the bullet missed his head, instead taking his earlobe off.

Buck grimaced and spun around, the next shot was simply sidestepped."I can always just dodge them you know, it's just not as flashy."The sixth shot was fired next, also evaded and punch in his gut send Sam flying and gasping for air.Chuck's slashes were also evaded, a knee in the face sent him sprawling and clutching his broken nose.

Now it was Chey's turn, a punch aimed to hit her in the gut as well was blocked by the Crocodile armor that she created mid-punch.it was dented but it held, her feet digging into the ground by the force of the punch.A kick in the nads was next, effectively stunning Buck for a moment.A combination of punches and kicks were launched, a left jab, followed by another one, a right hook and then finally she used both hands to grab him by the hair and pulled herself up to smash her knee in his face.

As the man was sent stumbling backwards she created bear armor again and slashed at his chest, the man just dropping himself back in time to reduce it to just a set of superficial cuts.The claws then went at his head while he was on the ground, the man rolled out of the way just in time and backhanded smash knocked her away from him giving him the time to get up just in time to catch Chuck's blade, from close range he moved his head to the side when Chuck spewed a large amount of alcohol at his face.

The liquid setting the wound suffered to his ear on fire and making the left side of neck and part of his shoulder wet.Sam came in for another attack as well, he fired once more, the man thought it had been off and so didn't even have to dodge but noticed it's trajectory too late.The bullet hit Chuck's sword and it's deflection sent it on a path that grazed Buck's leg but worse, a shower of sparks rained over the alcohol that had been sprayed over his neck and shoulder, it caught fire and the man screamed out.In wild panic he smashed both Chuck and Sam down with a fist to the chest and then started patting down on the fire that was burning his body.

He eventually managed to put out the fire but another gunshot, forced him to block the bullet again, he spun around intended to block it with his gauntled but a shower of hot metal bits slammed into not just his glove but into his arm and chest as well, Sam was firing with buckshot rounds now.Sam jumped back while Buck ran at him, closing the distance easily. Another buckshot round was partially avoided, this one having a distinct sound as it was fired, more bith dug itself in his body, they didn't reach deep enough to cause vital damage but it was from pleasant. Then another, this one had a distinct sound as well, which also partially hit around the side of Buck's body, the right ride this time.

And then he saw it, Sam was lowering the gun and intended to holster his Colt."Empty."He saw this as his chance, with as much strength as he could muster he pushed off on his left foot, lanching himself at Sam.Arms stretched, making him seem like Superman in flight, who smashed into Sam and the young man coughed up blood as he was sent flying.

The satisfied smile on Buck's face disappeared suddenly, he had been counting the shots fired.Four in total since Sam had reloaded, and only then he realized those lasts shots had a distinct sound, it wasn't because of the buckshot rounds."The last two times he fired twice, so fast after the first that it seemed like he fired only once."He looked down at his left side of his body and then the right, they were riddled with small wound, he could still feel the hot bits of iron inside his flesh.There were too many for just two shots in total, he did evade most of the shots after all, since Sam effectively doubled the amount of buckshot he caused considerably damage, even if the shots were partially evaded.

Sam and Chey came in for another assault, Buck knew he couldn't play around anymore, he had been wounded too much already.He dodged the attacks and grabbed both of them by the head, headbutting them into each other, several times, and them dropped them, smashed his fist deep into their guts simultaneously as they were lying down, all the while the two were groaning and gasping.The two were out for the count after that last punch.

But he had become careless once more, he didn't hear Sam approach and two barrels were placed against his back.He could just push off with both his feet before the triggers were pulled.Instead of it piercing his longs and heart the rounds went into his waist.

He spun around and with a back handed smash he smashed both of the guns out of Sam's hands.His wrists were aching but he didn't let up, his left hand reached for Buck's left wrist.Forming a claw as he did so.Activating his DF power a pair of pliers gripped onto Buck, crushing the bone.The man didn't even waste a second,  his fist smashed into Sam's jaw.Who also knew he couldn't affort to be stunned, if even for a second.He formed a fist as well and the hammer that was formed smacked several teeth out of Buck's mouth. Then with one final punch, both of them smashed into the jaw of the other. Finally letting go now and both falling to the ground.

The two were groaning but what they didn't notice was that the carriage was gone, and then Chey was grabbed by a shadow, then Chuck, and then finally Sam.When Buck attempted to climb back on his feet a few minutes later, in order to finish it he finally discovered he was gone, and so were the others.The man's curses weren't heard by the badly injured trio.

All three of them were lying inside a coffin that had been strapped on top of the carriage, an gray haired man with a mustache and a cigar was sitting in front,  heading towards the East where only a mile away was the sea and the docks.It didn't take the man long to reach the docks and each of the coffins was placed on a different ship and as if they had been waiting for this cargo they all set sail right after the coffins had been taken on board.

"North, Central and South, may we meet in the East again."The man mumbled to himself, his intentions unknown to all but himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

_1 Year ago in the Grand Line..._
_"So you're James?" Hawkins asks the new Makaosu agent. He stares dubiously at this teenager who stands in front of him. "What are you like 14?" he asks him sarcastically. Goddamn why'd Darver have to partner me up with this loser he thinks. 

"You talk too much," James answers simply and he crosses his arms. _

_Right here right now..._
"You know I went on a lot of missions with your brother," Hawkins tells Annie as he carries her to Darver. They're barely over a block away now. "If I had known that he would turn traitor I would've killed him myself. We actually recovered his body. Darver personally ripped off his head and had it stuffed. It's in his office. Sometimes I like to play darts with his face." This is a lie but Hawkins just had to get that last dig in. 

Annie listens silently the entire time as Hawkins verbally harasses her, her face showing no emotion. "Did anyone ever tell you that you talk too much?" she asks him. Hawkins laughs loudly at this, "Goddamn like brother like sister!" he exclaims.   

*BABOOOM!!!!*

Suddenly a wave of intense aura energy spreads out in a circle and buffets the streets. All the buildings around them shake. Hawkins looks at Anglora, "Yeah that's bossman alright." He grabs Annie and spins her around, holding her tightly across the waist. Using his free hand he takes out a trench knife and presses it up against Annie's jugular vein. "C'mon let's go see how much your nakama still want to fight after I bleed you in front of them," he announces and he speeds towards the battle.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 27, 2009)

-At the Graveyard-

Bolt drops to his knees and tries picking up the fallen noodles, but they slip out of his hand in his feeble attempt to get them back together. 
"Who.... WHO HAS DONE THIS!?"
He turns and V slashes at him again.  This time, Bolt manages to roll out of the way, but receives a cut on his left shoulder.  He gets on a knee and grabs his shoulder, and then looks at the blood.
"You.... I'm gonna make you-"  He then notices that in the distance, dirt flies up into the air.  "The dial!?"  He then looks at V, and back at the person frantically digging something up.
"God dammit."
He then jumps toward the grave hiding the dials, and turns back to V mid-air and points at him.
"This is FAR from over!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2009)

*With the Marines...*

Prince lets loose a crazy war scream, raising his sword above his head and charging. He has bandages on nearly evey part of his body, but they don't even seem to slow him down as he charges in right behind Garrick. The doctors of *The Dark Justice* watch him, amused.

"Look at him go...he shoudln't be able to move," One says. 

"Quite right...what did you do to him Davis?" Another says, turing to Prince's doctor. Davis smiles slightly.

"Moutain dew."

*With Sanya...*

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" Sanya shouts as she tumbles towards the ocean. She couldn't believe it. Her parents had actually pushed her off the island. Her own parents! Did they _want_ her dead? _Think Sanya,_ she thought to herself. _If you don't do something soon, you're going to die._ She opened her arms and legs wide, shifting into a freefall position. _Think...think..._ Her eyes pop open suddenly. "Brain Blast!" She looks confused for a moment, then shrugs, lifting her feet up so she can reach them with her hands. She activates the jet dial suddenly, sending her spinning. "OH MY ODA!" She shouts, trying desperately to activate the second jet dial. With a blast of air, it comes to life, and Sanya is now rocketing foward. "How do I steer!" She shouts, eyes watering. She manages to pull her googles over them and that helps. She stares at her hands. "Hands! That's it!" She knocks her palms together, hard, and the jet dials activate, giving her a much smoother ride. "Whoo-hoo! Go Sanya! Go Sanya, it's your birthday, it's your birthday." She chants as she flies into the horizon. "Adventure, here comes Sanya!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 27, 2009)

"Big wave" Marc said hitting James in the back with his right elbow and left palm, "I thought this was One Piece not Souleater..." James says as he went flying off as Tetra took to the air showering the area where he would land with Shuuriken.

James quickly draws two of his swords and places them in his feet. They stab into the ground allowing him to avoid being harmed by the shuriken and he starts to walk with them as extensions of his legs.

He gets to a clearing and picks up the swords with his hands and watches as Marc approaches, katana in hand. They clash blades but James quickly transforms into Gorilla Point. He then lifts his katanas, sending Marc into the sky. As he focuses on Marc who is in the sky Tetra quickly dashes at James and drop kicks him.

The Monkey Man flies into the store and lies on his back for am moment, "Shit...it's hard to keep transforming like this...Wait, what am I saying!" He leaps to his feet in his normal form, "I'm the Great-!" He observes as multiple sharp weapons dig into the sides of the shop. 

Outside, Marc and Tetra are cutting the building down, "Crap..." As they finish the entire building falls right on top of the Little Tree Pirate. Marc and Tetra look at each other, signalling a job well done, but suddenly a sword wielding fist pops out of the rubble.

James slowly stands up, blood dripping from all over. He looks down at all of the swords that once stood on the walls of the shop that were now all over the floor. He closes his eyes and takes a random pick of them and then straps it to his back, "Now as I was saying..."

He transforms into Monkey Point and draws a blade with his tail, then with his two feet, and finally two with his hands, "You cannot defeat The Great Red Monkey!" He assumes a strange position, hold all of his blades towards his back and bending his knees.

"Gotoryuu..." He pronounces slowly, *"Forest Cannon!"* He shouts leaping into the air and slashing all five of his swords forward at Marc and Tetra. A huge red beam emits form each of his blades, fusing into one massive blast. It makes contact with the two pirate hunters and creates a huge explosion that can be heard across the island.

James sighs and sheaths all of his weapons. He leaves the area and heads back to the ship, "So...tired...BUT!" He stops for a moment and observes all five of his sheathed blades, "It is completed...thanks to you my newest-" He draws the last blade that he had just picked up at the sword shop, "Sword?" He looks at it, eyes wide. It is old and has cracks all over it. He falls to his knees in depression, "Damn it..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

_On The Infinite..._
"Okay let's get this ship ready to go!" Jessie yells at her clones. 

They had stored their precious cargo but Jessie was surprised to see that she was the only one in the ship so far, not counting their secret Okama deckhand. Jessie figured that the competition for the other prizes must've been winding down by now. After about a minute of indecision over whether to go back to find her crewmates, Jessie had spotted a marine ship far on the horizon. She immediately recognized that ship because its seared into her memory, *The Dark Justice*. 

So Jessie had decided to prep the ship for sailing as soon as possible. She looks out over the railing and stares at the city, far in the distance she can make out the outline of the stadium. Random buildings shake and crumble all over the city as if from multiple battles. occuring all over the island. "Where are those guys?" she wonders. Jessie points at one of her clones, J2. "Go see if you can find them," she tells her. The clone nods and leaps over the railing, running past the docks and into the city. 
_
At the Graveyard..._
One of those guys is currently digging into a grave with his hands, like a lunatic. His quarry is the Reject dial which he suspects is buried in an empty wooden casket about six feet under. Marcks is almost to that depth and suddenly he feels his hand rap against something wooden. "THAT'S IT!!" he exclaims and he rushes to sweep away the remaining soil. Revealing a wood casket. Suddenly a voice shouts from behind Marcks...

"This is FAR from over!" 

Marcks spins around and points his hand cannon at whom he thinks is that monster, V, but instead its that Little Tree guy. Marcks relaxes a little, "Oh its just you..." Marcks mutters. Then it hits him, this guy wants the Reject to. "IT'S YOU!!!!" Marcks shouts. "Hydro Super Shot!" Marcks yells and a giant orb of water fires out of Marcks hand cannon, drenching Bolt to the bone.  

"Yeah!!" Marcks says with a laugh, "Now for part 2!"  Marcks presses a switch on his hand cannon and suddenly it starts making buzzing noise. "Electro Dial!" he exclaims and he presses the hand cannon against Bolt's chest, sending out a jolt of electricity into the Pirate. 

"HAHA!! I WIN!!" Marcks exclaims with glee, "HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!" he laughs then screams suddenly. The electricity not only hits Bolt but it travels back up Marcks arm and shocks him as well. As thousands of volts course through Marcks veins he makes a mental note to fix this bug in his electro dial. *BABOOM!* The sparks explode and hurtle Marcks several meters away from the grave, in a smoking heap.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 27, 2009)

V slipped back behind a gravestone.  His leg was aching.  He hadn't recovered yet.  He wasn't nearly ready to get into a fight with two pirates, but he wasn't going to let them live either.  Marcks suddenly zapped both himself and Bolt, making the two of the stationary targets.  V whipped a knife at each of their heads before slipping out of the cemetery.    

*The Dark Justice...* 

Gilmont, who had retained control of the *Dark Justice* while Garrick was gone, listened to Garrick bellow.  He was using his spear to hold him up.  He had a massive headache.  Once Garrick had left, Gilmont had no one to bully him around so he opened up his beer stash and emptied it.  He could barely keep his eyes open.  Gilmont slumped to the ground just as the rest of the marines charged through the portal.  

Angelina and William were searching for the rest of their crew.  William had recovered and was able to walk without support.  They almost been killed by a man wearing sunglasses who was screaming about nachos.  William remembered him.  That pirate had asked him questions before the tournament began. "Who is that?" Angelina asked, pointing to a body gripping a spear in front of them.   

The person was snoring loudly.  William shrugged.  Then his face went pale.  He pointed the uniform the man was wearing.  Angelina followed his gaze.  "A marine," she gasped.  "We have to get out of here!" The two turned to run when they heard the marine getting to his feet.  "Do you know where Garrick went?" the marine asked sleepily.   

"Uh... that way!" Angelina said, pointing in a random direction.  The marine nodded to them and headed in the direction Angelina pointed to.  Once the marine had left, Angelina breathed a sigh of relief.  She didn't want to get in trouble with another marine.  William was frowning to himself.  He was sure he had heard that voice before... he just didn't know where.    

William and Angelina soon stumbled upon the ruins of what looked a glasses shop.  "Who're William and Angelina?" they heard Flynn asking.  "Hey! We're not Nikki and Paulo!" she shouted at him.  "At least I hope not..." she muttered, shuddering at the thought of being buried alive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2009)

William and Angelina soon stumbled upon the ruins of what looked a glasses shop. "Who're William and Angelina?" they heard Flynn asking. "Hey! We're not Nikki and Paulo!" she shouted at him. "At least I hope not..." she muttered, shuddering at the thought of being buried alive.

"Good!" Kaya exclaims briskly, taking th oppourtunity to shove more money into her clothes.

"Can you not do that? It's...distracting." Jorma comments, unable to look away from Kaya's money filled shirt. Kaya shrugs and hits him on the back of the head. 

"Kent's out cold, so I'll take charge. Usagi, grab Kent and his weights. William, you help. Jorma, Angelina, help Flynn if he can't run fast enough. I'll run ahead and get the ship ready." she ran off, yelling for the fodder to come help her. Jorma shrugs and begins helping Flynn collect the last of the money, grumbling and rubbing his head. Kent lolls and smiles in his sleep.

*Inside Kent's head...*

"HELP! HELP!" Someone shouts. "It's the evil dragon Tatsu!" Tatsu appears, looking ridiculously evil. He laughs evily and begins to burn the town before him.

"Flee, filthy Peasents! Flee before the evil that is Tatsu!" He laughs maniacally. 

"DON'T WORRY CITIZENS!" Comes a heroic voice from nowhere. Suddenly Kent appears, ridiculously ripped and handsome. "KENT IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAY!" Suddenly the rest of his cre appears behind him. "AND MY MILDLY HELPFUL SIDEKICKS! HITTY GIRL, SNIPY DUDE, THE AMAZING PANDA MAN, MR. 'I DON'T TALK BECAUSE I'M TOO GOOD FOR YOU, MISS USELESS, AND 'MONEY IN DA BANK!" He shouts, motioning at Kaya, Jorma, Usagi, William, Angelina, and Flynn respectively.

"Egad!" Tatsu shouts. "It's the amazing Kent! His awesomeness...so..powerfull...." He sinks to the ground, and Kent is flooded with beautiful, admiring fangirls.

*Back in real life...*

"I wonder what Kent dreams about..." Jorma mutters to himself. "Can't be too crazy..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

Flynn shakes his head at the vague comparison to William and Angelina, "No I'd say they're more like Rose and Bernard," he tells the duo. "You just pop up whenever the writer's need some filler." He turns towards the pair and smiles apologetically, "No offense."  

As Kaya starts issuing orders, Flynn looks at Kaya and raises his right hand before she can walk away. "Whoah....not so fast there lady! Where do you think you're going with that Beri wonder bra of yours?" he asks her. "There's at least 985,000 in your pants alone and I want to see all of it when I get back to the ship. Just wait in my room and I'll count it personally." 

He turns towards Jorma "There's still 2,789,001 dollars here! (It's really 26,789,001) And I'm not leaving until I collect every red cent!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 27, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Big wave" Marc said hitting James in the back with his right elbow and left palm, "I thought this was One Piece not Souleater..." James says as he went flying off as Tetra took to the air showering the area where he would land with Shuuriken.
> 
> James quickly draws two of his swords and places them in his feet. They stab into the ground allowing him to avoid being harmed by the shuriken and he starts to walk with them as extensions of his legs.
> 
> ...



"FUCK!" Marc cursed punching the ground his body sizzling from the blast. Tetra coughed, struggled to sit up but ended up passing out. Is this my limit? Marc thought looking at his wounds. Is this as far as I can go? Marc cursed again forcing himself to his feet. Grabbing Tetra by the back of her tank top he hoisted her on to his shoulder. Marc made his way back to the sword shop looking at the ruins in disgust. Marc's fingers dug into his palm and blood seeped from his hand flowing to join the puddle  of blood around his feet that had collected from the other wounds. The enemy was gone, a complete and utter defeat.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 27, 2009)

_Bahuk's Ship_

The Monarch Pirates were darting around the forge, the Swordburster continuing its uncontrolled charge around the room. Matyr had already tried leaving, but apparently Bahuk had sealed off the forge, locking them all inside with the machine. No one save for Elza could rip the door open, and she was too busy fighting the Swordburster to help them escape.

"Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiya!" Elza attacked the Swordburster with a drop kick to its chest, taking a page from Jun's book of skills. The machine budges a little, and counters with a swing from 3 of its sword arms. Elza darts away from the machine, and the Sworburster follows, only to have several chains materialize around its spider legs, forcing to collapse on the floor. 

"Should've done that earlier." Uno thought. 

All right, I'm finishing this thing off!" Elza lands on top of the Swordburster and rips off the gigantic claymore on its back. The dragon girl uses the claymore against the machine, ripping and tearing through steel alloy like paper. 

"Is it dead?" Matyr asked behind some debris he was using as a makeshift hiding place. The machinist noble cautiously walked towards the ruined machine. After seeing for himself the ripped machinery that was once the Swordburster's torso he let out a sigh of relief. "Glad that's over."

"I'm not." Cass said, kicking up some dust in frustration. "I wanted to finish it off. It's times like this I wish I had cool guns instead of a voice in my head-"

"_In your heart._"

"-Fine, my heart, that gives me near-odalike accuracy,"

"When we find another evil monster we have to fight together, you can kill it off with that drill bullet thing." Uno reassured her

The group's feeling of relief ended abruptly, when the ship began rattling amd shaking. Ruined machinery and beaten Monarchs slid across the forge, crashing onto various pieces of hard scrap. Finally, the floor below collapsed, and before they knew it they were plummeting to ground.

"The cargo has been dropped on top of the city, milord." A servant said inside Bahuk's bridge. The noble was sitting on his throne, watching the view get smaller as the bubble that kept the ship afloat grew in size. 

"Good. Are any of our cannons still in range?"

"No, milord." A servant replied. 

"Ah, too bad."

"Um, milord." Another servant asked. "Was it wise to drop a quarter of the ship, including the forge where we construct weaponry?" 

Bahuk laughed. "Of course it was. If I was Vergil I would've shot you for asking." The servant winced. "All we dropped were some useless rooms where half the servants slept and a forge where a malfunctioning machine was held. Nothing really important."

"Then, where too, milord?" 

Bahuk yawned. "I've decided to leave this island. Those organization types are too much trouble. And besides, I've enough businesses of my own to maintain myself even without my priveleges." 

Bahuk's ship opened its massive sails, and rode air currents away from the island.

_Inana Library_

Ruru was browsing through the selections inside the library. Most of the books were tomes his master would not be interested in. 

"Lord Rek would be quite upset if I don't find anything."

Ruru continues to search for more books, until he happens upon a tome with the picture of a withered tree on the cover. 

"The Red Line; A world hidden beneath the walls of the world"

The old butler flipped through the pages with great care, and sees an old piece of paper inside. "Must be a bookmark. I should leave it here." Ruru drops the bookmark on the floor and after paying the libarian he leaves. He ignores the carnage and fighting around him, being used to it enough to find it mundane, and heads back to the Du Mortis manor.

Meanwhile, Matyr crashes in the center of town, followed by several large pieces of debris, and then finally the broken swordburster. Elza lands next to Matyr safely, carrying Cass and Uno with her.

"That was close, wasn't it Matyr?" Cass tells the poor noble underneath all the debris.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2009)

As Kaya starts issuing orders, Flynn looks at Kaya and raises his right hand before she can walk away. "Whoah....not so fast there lady! Where do you think you're going with that Beri wonder bra of yours?" he asks her. "There's at least 985,000 in your pants alone and I want to see all of it when I get back to the ship. Just wait in my room and I'll count it personally." 

Kaya smiles and blows Flynn a kiss, then continues. She finds the fodder waiting for her on _The Pirate's Dream_ and takes charge immediately, giving orders and setting things up for their immediate departure. Out in the distance she spots *The Dark Justice*, and grimaces. This tournament had just been one disaster after another, hadn't it? She sighs and scampers into the crows nest, eyeing the other pirate ships in the harbor. Most of them are preparing to leave the island, and Kaya scouts them out. Not many catch her eye, only one or two are as fancy as theirs. Kaya leans back and keeps a look out for the rest of her crew. _Now how should I trick Flynn out of his money..._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

_In the Graveyard..._
Marcks lays in a dazed smoking ruin in front of a gravestone. What year is it? he wonders. The electrocution has apparently killed off the brain cells having to do with his sense of time. Marcks vacantly gazes at the gravestone in front of him. It reads....
_*
Here lies Mack. He got stabbed in the ass and died.*_

"Haha...that's funny," Marcks says in a drunken daze. Suddenly Marcks feels an incredibly sharp pain. 

"OOOOOWW!! I GOT STABBED IN THE ASS!!" he cries and he flies into the air like a rocket then faceplants onto the ground. Apparently V in his injured state had confused Marcks face for his ass but its an honest mistake anyway. 

Suddenly Marcks feels two strong arms grip him and hoist him into the air. Marcks looks up and sees Jessie, or at least its one of her clones he thinks. "OI JESSIE TAKE THIS KNIFE OUTTA MY ASS!!" Marcks pleads.  

"I'm not Jessie, I'm J2," she replies, "Anyway there's no time, we need to get back to the ship." The Clone turns around and runs back out the cemetery.

"BUT MY REJECT?!?!" Marcks calls out as he's carried away.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 27, 2009)

_Du Mortis manor_

Rek sighed. He had been inside Jun's room for several hours, just watching her sleep. "I suppose leaving her alone to rest won't kill her." He thought. The young noble left Jun's room and went outside to the rickshaw. "Ruru's taking a while. I had best go to the library and find a book myself." The giant-drawn rickshaw sped off to town, Rek ignoring his cousins' monsters fighting each other to the death.

"Hey, Sogar." Doremi called to her 10 year old cousin.

"Yep?" 

"This is getting boring. I think we should hunt down those organization people while there's still something left of our monsters."

"Okey-dokey." 

Doremi and Sogar boarded a carriage to town, while their monsters followed behind. Sogar's Super Block Rob Lucci was now only the size of a 3-storey building and held much less power than it did, while Mutant 15 had to be loaded inside a vat of sewage for it to maintain cohesion.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 28, 2009)

A giant mirror materializes in the middle of a rubble strewn street, just about a block from Darver's location. Garrick steps through the mirror and behind him follow his senior officers followed by over 300 Marines, ranging from standard infantry, snipers, cannoneers (they carry shoulder mounted metal cannons that fire mini cannonballs), and two squads of elite shock troops, trained by Garrick personally. 

Garrick looks around for Lt. Commander Gilmont, "WHAT?! WHERE IS THAT FAT TURD!? GODDAMMIT I SWEAR HE'S USELESS!!!!" he hollers. The last Marine to exit the mirror is Lt. Clemens. She walks through with a face as pale as snow and she collapses to the ground. The giant mirror behind her dissipates into thin air. "Someone get her medical aid immediately!" Garrick growls. 

Suddenly two dust covered Marine scouts appear around the corner and run towards Garrick. "Darver is currently engaging The Unnamed Crew sir! We also sighted a giant Lego robot as well about a mile to the east," one of them reports. 

Garrick nods, "BAH! Fuck Lego's, I want Darver!" he grumbles and he signals his commanders to spread out according to protocol. Their plan will be to sneak up and surround Darver on all sides and open fire on him with all the firepower they've got. Garrick has ordered Lt. Prince to use his illusions to make the enemy think that there are thousands of Marines instead of just 300. After the powerful salvo softens up Darver, Garrick and his elite Marines will then charge in for close combat with the Makaosu Leader. 

"Darver can't be in top shape after that ass whoopin he took from that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the trenchcoat," Garrick states, referring to Annie's father. "This'll be the best chance we've got to take him out!"  The Marines quickly form up into platoons and move out to their positions with trained military precision.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 28, 2009)

_Du Mortis Manor_

Oressa was standing on top of the mansion, watching the battles raging in Inana. Night was falling soon, the sky turning orange as the sun set.

"It is time." She jumps off the mansion roof and lands in front of her cloaked minions. "Are they coming?" She asked one of them.

"Yes milady." The blue cloaked figure replied

Oressa smiled grimly. "Good. Prepare This island, and the fools who dare challenge the family, will burn."

_Inana Library_

Rek was wandering the library much like Ruru did moments ago. Like his butler he happened upon the shelf where Ruru found the ancient book. Instead of finding an old book however, he found the old piece of paper that was used as a bookmark. 

"Interesting." He inspected the bookmark closer, and saw a familiar sigil drawn on it. "This looks like a seal from a west blue kingdom, most likely dating back a few hundred years." Rek thought. 

The young noble left the library with the bookmark hidden in his coat pocket. As he boarded the carriage he saw Sogar's Super Block Rob Lucci smash a building as it walked through it, the voice of his cousin Doremi crying for the Makosou to appear close behind. 

"I'll let those guys handle things."


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2009)

Finner strapped the new sword to his back.

"Well, that was unexpected. It's a shame that kid ran away. I could have had both swords too."

"I wonder if Marc and Tetra have gotten those swords yet. The sword shop should be just around the corner."

Finner turned the corner to find the street in ruins and the sword shop practically gone. He saw a Marc and Tetra nursing their wounds ontop of the wreckage.

Finner took one look at them and burst laughing. 

"What the fuck are you laughing at!" Marc yelled. "You guys got your asses handed to you by the monkey kid? That's hilarious!"

Finner sighed. "Still, I can't have you guys losing all the time. I'm not exactly in great shape at the moment." Finner sat down and began removing shrapnel from his sides. 

While adjusting his position Finner's leg was pricked by a sharp blade. "What's this?" 

Finner picked up the blade. "This, This is the Wazamono Blade! That stupid Monkey kid forgot to take the sword!" Finner was laughing so hard his wounds opened and he fell to the ground in pain and laughter.

"psh. And you guys didn't even notice the sword here? Wow.. You're more useless than I thought" 

"We had other problems on our hands. So shut up!"

Well, this has been a fruitful trip" Marc glared at Finner. "Well, it was fruitful for me at least. I got 2 Wazamono blades. That's quite an accomplishment." 

"What now? Do we leave this island or what?"

"Nah, There's quite a few prizes out there. I think we'll go scavenging as a group this time." 

"hmph. You're so materialistic Finner."

"Maybe so, But I came to this tournament to win. And so far I'm doing pretty good. Lets go see if we can pick up that Devil Fruit at the Vegetable Shop. I hear those fruits sell for quite a bit of money."

The three Pirate hunters nodded in agreement and set off in search of the vegetable shop.


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 28, 2009)

"Aren't you pretty beat up, Baldy? There's loads of pirates on this island who'd like to take a shot at you. I won't die here," Fluck said before sinking to the ground, utterly exhuasted. There was nothing left for him to do; his fruit had weakened to the point where he could barely feel it within him. "Well, I've definitely got someone backing me up, at least,"  he muttered to himself. The presence of Order wasn't too far off...

----

_"Wait up, Hawkins,"_ Larissa's voice cuts through the air clearly. The raven-haired female had actually given up on obtaining any help after feeling Fluck's presence of chaos vanish, and was hurrying back to the original battlefield. However, through some strange coincidence, she managed to find the blonde girl that Fluck was talking to earlier anyway, the only catch being that Hawkins and Anglora had apparently captured her.

"Oh, what the hell? So you managed to get away from Darver? I guess that chaos guy must have died by now trying to hold him off, then." Hawkins said. Hawkins hadn't actually been there, of course, but that was the most logical explanation for the current situation, and he was nearly entirely correct. 

Meanwhile, Anglora was busy weighing the odds in her head. Each of the Makaosu agents were probably as powerful as each other, although Hawkins has always had a bit of an unfair advantage considering his Devil Fruit's versatility. However, with Larissa here they probably stood a good chance of beating Hawkins, and they might even be able to defeat Darver...Hawkins has mentioned a 'chaos guy'. Anglora didn't know him herself, but if he was strong enough to convince Larissa to defect, they might have enough people to be able to defeat Darver and solve the problem of the Makaosu once and for all. If that failed, however, her treachery would be exposed for sure. All-or-nothing...?

Larissa solved the problem for her. _"I'm more than good enough to take you by myself, Hawkins. I'll deal with Anglora later, and the girl's on my side."_

Alain literally laughed out loud. "You aren't going to take anyone, Larissa. I'll just off this kid and then you like we did with James."

Larissa paused for a moment, stunned at this new piece of information. _"James is dead?"_

"Quite so. Missing your old partner? But you ran off with some other idiot instead, eh? What a slut." Larissa was much too level-headed to be affected by such comments, but she was still shaken by the fact that James was dead. Well, at least she had her chance to avenge him in front of her now. She always thought Hawkins talked too much.

The order user drew her katana and held it with the blade facing downwards.

_"Perfect Constant Order."_

For a second, Hawkins felt a large burst in Larissa's Devil Fruit. His eyes widened in shock as both Annie and Anglora vanished from his sight. The only person left remaining was Larissa. A quick scan of the Devil Fruits in the area only yielded Larissa's Order Order no Mi; Anglora's Hibana Hibana no Mi was no longer accessible.

"What did you do, bitch?"

_"Perfect Constant Order is a pretty useful move for assassination. It creates a small 'Order', kind of like another dimension, and then completely draws one person into this 'Order'. For all intents and purposes, we have vanished from the outside world. The battlefield range is 20 metres in radius, and we can't move any further than that.

Welcome to my 'Order', Hawkins."_


----------



## Darth (Apr 28, 2009)

Finner, Marc, and Tetra had arrived at the vegetable shop. The clerk behind the counter looked up to see two bloodied and beaten men with swords and a woman that had half her clothes ripped off her body. The clerk screamed in terror and ran out of the shop.

"Sheesh. What an odd woman." Finner said. 

"Pshh.. Forget her, Lets just find that Fruit" Said Marc impatiently.

The pirate hunters rummaged through the store while carelessly discarding vegetables everywhere. 

"AHA! I FOUND IT!" Finner held aloft the fruit while standing on a pile of half rotten cabages. "Great. So lets get out of here.." 

"Sure, I think we're done with this island and it's Pirates" The three pirate hunters walked out of the store only to find the vegetable store clerk standing behind a group of professional looking marines.

"Oh Shit. Those guys look pretty angry."

Finner took one look at the marines and said, "You two, don't do anything. I'll handle this."

Finner walked up to the marines. A man wearing stars emerged from the front of the crowd. "Who are you and what are you doing here?" Finner took off his chain around his neck and tossed it to the marine. "You, you're a survivor from West Blue Marine Base!?"

Finner snatched the chain from the startled marine and walked over to the frightened vegetable woman. He tossed her a bag of gold. "Sorry for the trouble lady" 

Finner walked back to his crew. "Alright, lets get out of here... Tetra, Can you take us to the harbor?"

"No problem. I won't get us lost this time. unlike Marc." 

Grumbling, Marc followed Tetra and Finner back to the ship.


----------



## the_sloth (Apr 28, 2009)

-At The Graveyard-

When Bolt woke up again, nobody was around.  He began to try and sit up, he felt a searing pain on the back of his head.  When he put his hand to touch it, he saw that it was bleeding as well.  Not only that, but his beanie had been torn up by V's attack.
"Shit.  Not the beanie..."
He then sat cross-legged for a moment, and recalled the events which led to him going unconscious.  The kid had electrified the two of them.
"Well, I guess you could call that a *shocking conclusion*."
There was silence.  Not even the crickets were chirping.
"It was a decent joke...." he said while his head was down looking at the ground.  
He then realized, that nobody was around.
"Dammit.  Not only did I lose my precious food, but the dial is go-"
He looks down at his side, seeing the Reject Dial simply laying next to him.
"No way...."
He picks it up and observes it.  It seemed quite similar to an normal, everyday seashell, but its design was very different.  
"So, this is the reject dial, eh?"  Next to the reject dial was something else named the Flash Dial.  Bolt also picked it up.  "Hmmmm, I guess I could give this to one of the guys as a gift.  I'm sure _someone_ will want it."
He puts the 2 dials in his pocket and stands up.  His legs were trembling and his knees felt like caving in, but he masked the pain and difficultly quite well.  
"Gotta head back to the hospital.  She's probably waiting..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 28, 2009)

_Hawthorne and Larissa..._
Hawthorne stares around at this blank void that Larissa has dropped them into. He can't sense anyone's Devil Fruit power but his own and Larissa's. 

_"Perfect Constant Order is a pretty useful move for assassination. It creates a small 'Order', kind of like another dimension, and then completely draws one person into this 'Order'. For all intents and purposes, we have vanished from the outside world. The battlefield range is 20 metres in radius, and we can't move any further than that.

Welcome to my 'Order', Hawkins."_

Hawkins shrugs, "No more like welcome to your nightmare," he tells her. "I don't need to mimic anything to snap your pretty little neck," he tells her, "And then I'm gonna cut off your head with my trench knife and have it stuffed. Put it right alongside James to keep him company."  

Hawkins unfurls both his Dragonhide whips and snaps them around menacingly. He advances on Larissa with the intention of making the pretentious little bitch suffer slowly, to the point where she'll be begging to release this void world. 
_
Close by yet very far..._
Annie falls to the ground suddenly and Hawkins vanishes into thin air. A second ago the bastard had her in a choke hold with a knife pressed against her neck. Annie can't even feel Hawkins or the other woman, Larissa, with her mantra. It's as if they've been removed somehow.

She looks around wide eyed and turns towards Anglora, "What the hell just happened?" she asks. Anglora herself is just as surprised but she quickly realizes now is not the time for questions. She looks at Annie's state and walks towards her, *"Here let me help you up..." *

*BLAM!*

Suddenly Annie cracks her across the jaw. Anglora rubs her jaw and stares at Annie blankly, *"No need to get so angry. I was only trying to help hun..."* she responds. 

Annie nods, "Yeah uh huh. That's the problem. For a second there I couldn't tell who you were helping. Me or that weasel," she responds, referring to Hawkins.

Before they can continue however a number of shadows suddenly creep up on them, and the sounds of loaded rifles can be heard. *"DON'T MOVE!!!"* several authoritative voices shout. Annie and Anglora look up and see 50 heavily armed Marines, they were making their way towards Darver for the planned ambush, until they spotted Annie and Anglora in the middle of the street all alone. 

"Hello," says a familiar voice. From the back of the platoon of Marines, Lt. Hawthorne appears riding atop a giant copperhead snake, Sabra. He looks at both Annie and Anglora, "I'm in a curious dilemma. I feel like just letting you go, because we have a much more powerful foe to face, honestly," he says to Annie. 

"But on the other hand I want to capture you," he tells Anglora.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2009)

*With Prince...*

Prince rushes madly towards Darver, projecting his illusions for all to see. Nothing as dramatic as last time, though Price was itching to try out his new and improved "hell realm". He had to trick Darver, at least momentarily, into believing there were actually thousands of marines here. A rookie pirate tried to run from the confusion, only to be caught in the head by Prince's gauntlet, which he had reequipped when they had returned to the ship. He picked the pirate up by the throat and threw him, though he was sweating from keeping up an illusion of such size. Darver was currently engaing the Unnamed brats, and Price litterally threw himself at the Makaosu leader. "PAYBACK'S A BITCH!" He shouted as his sword hurtled towards Darver's exposed neck. Without even turning to look, Darver spun his leg towards Prince, and his dark aura slammed into the marine before he got withing 10 feet. The illusions around him flickered as the attack hit him, trowing him backwards. The only upside was that the attack had knocked him away from the barrage the marines were now setting up.

*With Sanya...*

The past hour had not been good for Sanya.

Ever since starting on her journey, she had had high hopes about it. But now she wasn't so sure. Completely by accident, she had managed to fly herself into a storm, and now was being tossed around like a ragdoll by the powerfull winds. "AAAAAAAAHHH! HELP! HELP! SOMEBODY PLEASE!!!!" She shouts, tossed this way and that.

And then it all goes black...

Sanya awakes a few hours later, safe dry, and lying on a small bed. She looks around, dazed, noticing that she's inside a medihn sized glass cube. Her boots and gloves are gone, in fact she's now in a plain orange jumpsuit with the sleeves rolled up. She stands up hesitantly, by everything works...she just has no clue where she is. "hello?"

"I see. You are up." Says a strange, robotic sounding voice from a den den speaker in the corner of her cube. It's definately female, but still...just weird.

"Who are you? Where am I?"

"You are currently located on the Aperture Ilses, in testing lab 4b7."

"Aperture Ilses? How did I get here? And what do you want with me?"

"You were, at exactly 1300 hours, caught in a fairly violent class two storm. You washed up here at 1330 hours, unconscious. We rescued and put you here."

"Um, thanks, I guess, but why am I in a cage?"

"You must be completely steralized before entering the testing phase."

"Testing phase? What testing phase?"

"This is the Aperture Isles, home to the head research base of Aperture science, a subdivision of Vegapunk industries. You have heard of Marine Lieutinuit Beverly Clemens, correct?"

"Yes, but how..."

"Upon reading her bio, many here were intruiged by her unique Devil Fruit ability."

"To create mirrors...portals, really."

"Correct. Some decide to attempt and replicate this amazingly useful ability."

"Replicate a Devil Fruit? Did they do it?"

"Partially. They managed to create a unique gun that allows the wielder to create two such poratls. However, further testing is needed. You are that testing."

"So I juts test a gun?"

"Correct. And when you finish, there will be a party. And there will be cake."

"I do like cake," Sanya admitted.

"Good. Now, if you would please exit the chamber of happiness...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 28, 2009)

"WHAT?!?!?! WHAT THE HELL IS THAT LITTLE SHIT DOING?!?!?" Garrick howls, he refers to Prince who for some reason is charging madly like a buffoon. Apparently Prince forgot that he was supposed to hang back and project his illusions from the relative safety behind Marine lines. We'll just chock it up to Prince's concussion, however Garrick is not so forgiving.  

Garrick's men surround Darver from far range on all sides. Snipers along the remaining rooftops, Cannoneers at the back ready to fire, and the infantry at the front with their rifles loaded. 

"Where's Hawthorne's platoon?!" Garrick wonders aloud as he scans the formation with binoculars. I'm working with a bunch of goddamn idiots he thinks, first that fat turd Glimont, then that dumbass Prince, and now this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  

*"AW FUCK IT JUST FIRE!!!!!"* Garrick yells and like the sound of rolling thunder all the Marines open up on Darver with every last bit of firepower they have.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 28, 2009)

Rek's carriage passed by a platoon of marines opening fire on a strange man he saw a while ago fighting with everyone. 

"Looks like the marines are handling everything well." He thought. The carriage was supposed to head back to the mansion as planned, until a glob of slime hit the driver, causing the carriage to crash.

The young noble clambered out of the carriage, only to hide behind it when more globs of slime rain over the street. 

"Who is doing this?" Rek wondered.

A mile away, Doremi was standing on top of her carriage. A small cannon was on top of the vat where her Mutant was held, firing globs of slime everywhere. "This'll flush those Makosou out!" She yelled.

Sogar laughed at his cousin. "What can icky slime do to hurt people?" 

"Said icky slime reduced your golem to a weakling, Sogar. Besides, I have this." Doremi takes out a vial labeled "Essence 37". "It was difficult acquiring this, but it was worth it." She pours the contents of the vial into the vat and the liquid inside turns bright pink. 

"Fire again!"

More globs of slime rained over the sky. Arms with mouths sprout out on whatever moving thing the slime hits. These mouths are fanged, slime oozing out of them. The unfortunate driver of Rek's carriage have these arms wrap around him, biting and spreading slime all over him. In minutes the man dies, and his body slowly turns into more pink slime. 

Rek is horrified when he sees the man slowly liquify in front of him. "I should get away now." The young noble runs back to the mansion as fast as he can, dodging any glob of slime raining on him. 

Sogar grumbled. "You get to have all the fun. Super Block Rob Lucci, Zoan Form!" The block golem he created breaks apart, and reforms into giant leopard made of blocks. 

"Now go beat up more people than Doremi's freaky slime things!" Super Block Rob Lucci roared, and then proceeded to stampede randomly around town.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 28, 2009)

Anglora quickly surveyed her surroundings to see that she was indeed surrounded by a small platoon of marines headed by Lt. Hawthorne. Sweat trickled down the side of her face as she eyed the man and his squad. She and Annie were in no condition to try and fight off a group of 50 lead by Lieutenant of Hawthorne's stature. 

Anglora returned the Lieutenants gaze and grinned a bit. *"Why hello there Lt. Hawthorne. It's been some time since we've last met, we must catch up hun."* Anglora said as though she'd run into an old friend. *"Sadly, this isn't the time or place for such an occasion. Toodles~"* She happily said as sparks began to erupt from her body. Her body began to glow, brighter and brighter until it was almost impossible to look at her. *"Cover your eyes Annie dear. Heaven's divine hibana!"* Anglora exclaimed as her body gave off a power flash of sparks, blinding everyone in sight. 

All of the marines quickly shielded their eyes in protection from the bright sparks. Anglora grabbed Annie by her waist and held her tightly. *"Hold on,"* She said quickly as sparks began to erupt from her feet, "Wait a minute...... OH SHI-" *"Hibana no soaring!"* Anglora bellowed as she and Annie was propelled into the air like a miniature rocket., directly towards the stadium.

Meanwhile....
*"AW FUCK IT JUST FIRE!!!!!"* Garrick yells and like the sound of rolling thunder all the Marines open up on Darver with every last bit of firepower they have.

The bullets/cannonballs/other ammo shot straight at Darver. Though, everything with straight through his body as if it was an illusion and straight toward the other ammo from the other direction, colliding in midair. *"Aura quick-step...."* Darver said from the skies. The rest of the marines who were still willing to fire shot at Darver in his midair position. Darver was without options, he would have to take the projectiles head on. Aura surrounded his body and began to condense. *"Supreme aura goei!"* Darver bellowed as all of the projectiles collided with his body, causing a giant smokescreen in the air. When the smoke cleared, Darver dropped to the ground, his aura gone and some bruises on his body, even more than before. 

*"I haven't experienced this much pain in some time."* Darver said in disappointment to himself. Darver then brought together both of his fist which were surrounded with aura. He clutched his fingers together and smashed his fist into the ground, creating a much more powerful shock-wave then before. *"AURA SHOCK-WAVE!"*


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2009)

*Aperture Isles...*

Sanya stood in the middle of a medium sized room. The "mirror gun" was hooked onto her right arm, and she was studying the maze ahead of her with a frown on her face.

Let's see...I can only open 2 portals at once. I need to hit that switch, jum on the platfor, then wait. Then jump off the platform, activate the switch, get back on the platform and ride through the door."

"Notice," Came the robot's voice from the speakers around the room. "Due to an unfortunate accident, the bottom of the room has filled with toxic waste. It would make us ever so sad if you would happen to fall in and die. Please do not." Sanya looks in horror at the bottom of the room, now covered in a strange green liquid. 

"Oh....well..."

"Also note," The robot's voice came again, "That due to a scheduling conflict, the prototype sentrybots being designed for Impel Down have been placed in the test chamber. They fire live ammo. Good Luck!"

"2 unfortunate accidents? Do they expect me to believe that? These guys are trying to kill me!" Sanya realised. A slow, cold fear swept through her body. "Okay...okay. Don't panic. Focus. Just get to the end of the maze Sanya." She sprinted forward, rolled under the Sentrybot, and hit the button. The clatter of gatling gun fire caught her attaention, and she shot a portal on the safe side of the wall, shooting another right under her. In an instant, she was safe. With a leap, she managed to reach the moving platform, ducking low to avoid Sentrybots. A strange ball of energy was shot suddenly out of a turret, and Sanya knew she wasnt going to be able to dodge. Instead, she shot a portal where the ball hit the wall, and put another portal up high onto the wall in front of her. The ball sailed over her head, and she breathed a sigh of relief. Not for long though, as her next obstacle became apparent. A wall blocked her way, extending through about half the passageway. Sanya thought furiously, each second bringing her closer to the wall. It was designed so that the moving platform passed safely under, but anyone on top of it would be pushed into the toxic waste below. Steeling herself, she took a few shots with her portal gun, then shot another portal into the wall beside her. She had to time this perfectly. _3...2...1...JUMP!_ She leaped through the portal, coming out the other one and managing to land on the moving platform again, now on the other side of the wall. 

"Good job." Came the strangely robotic voice. "You have passed the maze. Please remain on the moving platform so we may incinerate you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 30, 2009)

_*Darver vs The Marines...*_
Darver's shockwave blasts back the front columns of Marines as if they're mere bowling pins. Their fall creates a domino effect that causes the first row to fall back into the second row and so on and so forth. Within a second the entire Marine force has crashed onto their backs. 

Meanwhile Garrick rams his fists far into the concrete street beneath him, for support. He feels the powerful aura shockwave buffet his body. Pieces of concrete, other random debris, and even bodies, slam into Garrick, bruising him and scratching him, but he holds steady nonetheless like a strong Oak tree weathering a powerful storm. *"HOLD STEADY!!!!"* he bellows at the men around him as a giant column of smoke envelops them all. 

Garrick holds his breath and closes his eyes, waiting for the smoke to dissipate. As the smoke clears, Garrick opens his eyes and sees even more rubble strewn about and many of his troops buried underneath the debris. The Marine Captain shakes his head in a mixture of anger and disbelief, realizing that their ambush has done little more then slightly injure Darver. 

"BAH!! TIME TO GET SERIOUS!!!!" Garrick bellows, he taps a button on his wrist den den mushi. Then he reaches over to a piece of large rubble about the size of a small house. He hefts it into the air and tosses it at the Makaosu Leader. "JUST DIE!!!" Garrick yells at him and he charges in behind the house sized rubble with both his man sized Kukri Blades unfurled. 

_*On the Dark Justice...*_
The Marine warship has reached optimal firing range. Suddenly the Officer on deck receives an alarm through his den den mushi, it's from Garrick he sees. "PREPARE TO FIRE!!" the officer commands. 

The Marines on the weapons deck prepare its 40 powerful long range cannons to bombard the area where Darver is currently fighting. It is Garrick's final play against Darver and because the area being targeted is just a few city blocks, the resulting chaos will resemble a mini buster call. Garrick cares little about his own welfare or that of his men. All he wants is Darver, by any means possible. 

_*At the docks...*_
Flynn and Jorma sprint towards their ship, _The Pirate's Dream_. Flynn more waddles then runs since his clothes and three bags, two of which are women's purses that he had found in some rubble, are now stuffed to the brim with money. The thief can already feel tension in the air as he makes his way onto the ship. This island is going to hell in a handbasket, he thinks to himself, but Oda help Kaya if she thinks she's going to get any of my money, he thinks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 30, 2009)

With Tatsu Shin and Fluck-

Tatsu had quickly picked Shin and Fluck up in dragon point and flew on top of a building to avoid Darver's attack. Tatsu turned to Fluck, "I don't know if you can still fight, but if you can, we could sure use the help." He then turns to Shin, "I'm sure you've recovered from your fight by now, though it does look like you've gotten some new scars," He says, observing the damage he recieved from the battle with Flynn.

"Between the three of us, I think we might be able to take him-" Tatsu stops mid sentence as a huge group of marines appear before Darver, lead by no one else but Zane Garrick, "No...Why did he have to show up!" He says slamming his fist into the building.

"Stands up tall in Hybrid Point and looks down at the many opponents below, "We have to take care of this, if we run now those two will be on our backs for the rest of our lives," Shin then stands up next to him, Divine Dawn drawn, "Well what are we waiting for,"

They take a deep breath before leaping off the building and above the many opponents below, *"Reverse Sirocco!"* *"Dragon Flame!"* Shin slices the air with the opposite side of his blade and Tatsu follows up with a blast of fire. The two attacks collide with each other right above the opponents and make a huge explosion.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 1, 2009)

The trio trudged back to the ship as quickly as their wounded bodies would allow them, which wasn't saying much. "Are we there yet?" Marc grumbled picking at one of his wounds. "No, and stop picking at that" Tetra said swatting Marc's hand away from his wound. 

"When we get to the boat, put some fucking clothes on will you" Marc muttered looking at Tetra's shredded gear. "Can we do without the old couple bitching?" Finner yawned scratching at his chest. Marc could see him holding the devil fruit in his other hand. 

It was the size of an apple but it was spiky all over. It had dark and unattractive colors that formed the common swirling pattern that was typical of Devil Fruit. Marc's was distracted from studying the fruit when Tetra stumbled and tripped. Grabbing her by the back of her tank top, Marc preventing her from crashing face first to the ground. Slinging her over his shoulder, "don't play with my back" Marc said as Tetra quickly stopped her hand "just make sure we are going in the right direction.". 

While they walked Marc looked back on his battle with the Monkey Kid. Despite continually pushing Tetra aside if she had not been there he could have died. He could vividly remember the Zoan type throwing him into the air. It had been Tetra who had intercepted the following attack probably saving his life. He continued to mull things over in his mind and finally when he couldn't take it anymore he stopped walking. "Eh?" Finner said turning around, "whats the problem?" "Let me eat the fruit" Marc said quietly "I can't afford to lose again."


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2009)

"You want to eat this thing? Then by all means, go ahead. But keep in mind, You'll have to pay me back the value of this fruit in gold, and you won't be able to swim. You okay with that?"

Marc thought about it for a moment. "How much is this thing worth anyway?"

"About 300 Million Belli." said Finner with a smirk.

"300 MILLION BELLI?! THAT'S MORE THAN THE SELLING PRICE OF 30 A RANKED TREASURE CHESTS!"

"I guess you don't want to eat it then." Finner was about to lock away the fruit but Marc stopped him.

"Fine, I'll pay you back the money. With the power this fruit will give me I'll be able to get all the money I want."

"Very well then, If you'll just sign this contract.." Finner pulled out a rather large scroll. 

"You bastard, you knew I'd want to eat this fruit didn't you!" 

"I figured you'd want to after getting your ass beat by that ridiculous monkey boy." Finner chuckled.

Marc signed the contract and Finner handed over the fruit. Marc quickly took the fruit to the front of the ship and sat down on the floor while staring at the fruit.

Tetra walked over and asked,"What's Marc doing with that fruit?" "Oh? I sold it to him for 300 Million Belli." 

"YOU DID WHAT? Devil Fruits are only worth 100 million! You're a con man!"

Finner laughed and tucked the scroll inside his pack. "It's not my fault you have such a gullible boyfriend."

He walked into the cabin while leaving a flustered Tetra behind.


----------



## koguryo (May 1, 2009)

*Nonki*

Paegun was lying on the deck when he began to wake-up.  His "Justice" vest was lying next to him and he was covered in bandages.  His vision was blurry and he could make out a few figures standing over him, _The hell?  I feel like I got hit by a Sea King._

He looked over to where his left arm should be, _Oh yeah, I almost forgot that happened.  I can't believe I lost it.  I'm useless to everyone._

Paegun sat up and everyone ran over to him, "I have nothing to really say.  We all got our asses kicked but you well......you had it rough.  It turns out your Dad left you a lil' something before he left."

Paegun raised an eyebrow at Jae-Sung and Sooyoung was holding out a Devil Fruit to him and a large scythe was lying against the side of the ship, "So he left me these huh?"

Paegun took the Fruit from Sooyoung's hands and took a good, long look at himself, "Bottoms up, looks like I'm not gonna be able to save any of you if you're drowning.  I never thought I'd get a chance to eat one of these but.........oh well."

He took a few bites from the Fruit, "This tastes awful."

Paegun finished eating the Fruit and everyone was staring at him, "What?"

Paegun's body was covered with fur, he had two large ears, his arm grew smaller, his legs grew bulkier, and he had a tail.

"Holy shit!  I'm a rat!"

"No you are obviously a Koala."

Eric walked over to Paegun and examined him closely, "Dumbasses, he's obviously a dog."

Sooyoung was facepalming, "He's a damn Kangaroo you buncha dumbshits!  Damn!"

The guys looked at Sooyoung and shook their heads, *"Naw, she's obviously wrong.  He doesn't have one of those cool pouches."*

"The pouches are only on female Kangaroos.  So if I ate the Fruit then I'd have a pouch."

The guys looked above their heads and an image of Sooyoung as a Kangaroo appeared, "Hmm.....so what now that we've establish I'm a dog-"

"Kangaroo!"

"Dog!  Anyway, what do I do with the Scythe?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 1, 2009)

Tetra cautiously approached Marc from behind, who was looking at the fruit apprehensively. Tetra opened her mouth to say something but Marc cut her off, "I know the fruit is only worth 100 million." "If you knew why did you agree to that price?" Tetra asked quietly. "I don't care, its only money." Marc said dryly. "You won't be able to swim you know, what will you do if you fall in?" Tetra asked. "You can swim can't you?" Marc said looking at Tetra. "You trust me to pull you out?" "Why wouldn't I? Marc asked. "I trust you" Marc said turning back to the fruit. "Call Finner, I am going to eat it."


"Quit wasting time and just eat the damn thing" Finner said as Marc looked at the fruit. "The sooner you eat the damn thing the sooner you can begin paying me back my money." Marc took a bite of the fruit and almost gagged. "Why the fuck does this thing taste so bad?" he asked quickly swallowing the rest of the fruit. The trio stood on the deck, all of them looking at Marc. "Well?" Finner asked Do you feel any different?" "No, I don't" Marc said beginning to get annoyed. "Well do you know if its Zoan or Paracemia?" Finner asked. "How the fuck could I possibly know that? Marc shouted "it didn't exactly tell me its fucking life story as it made its way into my stomach." Suddenly Marc fell to his knees.

"Whoa man, what just happened?" Finner asked as Marc climbed back to his feet. "I dunno" Marc said perplexed "my body just felt heavier than usual a while ago." Without warning Marc was forced to his hands and knees. "Marc" Tetra said running forward. "Stay back!" Marc shouted panting "I don't know whats happening and I can't control it." Marc's hands gave way under the mysterious force and he lay flat on the deck still showing signs of obvious pain. "Its like he is being pressed against the deck" Finner said as the boards beneath Marc began to creak in protest. "What kind of power is this?!" Finner asked confused. "I can't breathe" Marc choked passing out. The floorboards stopped their protest and the air was silent. "What was that?!" Tetra asked Finner angrily. "Believe me, I wish I knew." Finner said looking down at Marc's still form.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 1, 2009)

With Bolt-

He runs through the streets looking around for the rest of his crew mates. He stops in his tracks as he spots a group of Garrick's marines that haven't made it to the battle of Darver yet, "Crap, Maybe they won't-" One of them quickly points a finger at Bolt, "Hey, isn't that one of the pirates that punched Captain Garrick!" 

"Great..." He facepalms and then draws his weapons, "Fine, lets-" Bolt hears something coming and stops for a moment, "Look out beloooooow!" James leaped from on top of a building in Gorilla Point and had gotten into a ball, "Gorilla Cannonball!" 

He slams down into the group of marines below him knocking them all out, "Great, the one person I find is you..." He facepalms once again, "Alright, we have to try to find the others but lets avoid the marines,"

James nods and climbs up to the top of a nearby building. He takes a deep breath and yells, "CAPTAIN! REX! BELLE! NINJA! Eve..." His voice can be heard all over the island, "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!!!" He shouts just as loud, "I WAS WORKING ON FINDING THE OTHERS!!" He yells even louder than previously, "I SAID WHILE AVOIDING THE MARINES, THAT MIGHT ATTRACT SOME ATTENTION!!"

The two continue to walk down the street, yelling louder and louder at each other.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 1, 2009)

with Sam

It had been 3 days after that battle with President Buck, the young man woke up seperated from his friends and in an unknown room.Which turned out to be a medical cabin of a merchant's ship.As Sam looked around he could see a doctor changing his bandages and on the floor e spotted a black coffin, a cross painted on the lid and taped to that lid was an envelop.Because the lid was resting against the side of the coffin Sam could look into it.

He saw that his clothes, guns and rest of his belongings were stored in that coffin, something he found odd but at least they weren't stolen."Where am I?"He asked as he slowly got up."You're on the transporter, on route to Northwood island."

"And why exactly am I on a ship heading towards Northwood."The last thing Sam could remember was a gauntlet to the face.Which was on Eastwood."Don't know, all I know was that we were paid a bundle to take you to Northwood and patch you up."

Sometime later on Northwood island.

Sam took his first steps on foreign soil.Thick clothing protected him from the cold weather.He opened the envelop he had found and found out that it contained another map, this time saying that he was supposed to head into the mountains.

On Wood island Chuck had received a map as well and on Southwood island Chey had received on of her own.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 1, 2009)

Darver didn't bat an eye as Garrick chucked a house sized piece of debris at him. Aura started to surround both of Darver's fist, taking the form of something. Soon enough, that something was completely. *SLASH!* The debris was sliced into five different pieces. *"Aura Claws."* Darver stood there with what looked like claws on his hands. His aura had formed large claws on each of his hands. *"The last I used this technique was during my battle against that man....."* Darver recalled as the image of Nereus flooded into his head. 

*"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! YOU TOO FUCKFACE!!!"* Garrick shouts at Darver as he hurtles dozens of air slices at the Makaosu leader. Behind Garrick, the remnant of his force, about 39 Marines, all heavily wounded, reload their rifles.

*"Hmph! Aura claws!"* Darver exclaimed as he parried each air slice with his aura claws. Though, one slash was able to get past his claws, brutally injuring Darver in his midsection. Darver clenched the injured spot with his hand as the aura claws then started to disperse soon after he parried the attacks. *"I'm still too rusty with using the aura claws." * Darver quickly remarked. He wouldn't admit it aloud, but Darver was getting seriously pissed with this entire situation. Larissa was nowhere to be found and he was taking a great deal of damage just from fighting rookie pirates and a marine captain.

*"It's about time I put an end to all of this."* Darver plainly said as a great amount of aura began to surround his body. The sheer force of the aura could be felt throughout the area.

Anglora slowly stood up after landing on the foam round. She rubbed her head slightly and sighed. *"Great thinking hun."* Anglora compliments Annie for her quick action on securing a safe landing. Anglora then turned and looked through a hole that was in the roof to see Darver. Her eyes went blank upon seeing him.

*"Darver..."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2009)

Garrick indiscriminately launches his Slaughterhouse Spin attacks in all directions, some of the air blades even shred his own men. "GYAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Garrick laughs but suddenly Darver counters with powerful aura cutting projectiles. They smash into Garrick's air blades in waves. Two get through and shred into Garrick's core, sliding the Marine off his feet, and cutting deep into his midsestion. 

Garrick snarls in pain and use his giant Kukri blades to block another Aura claw that buffets across the steel of his blade. Darver seems to become visibly annoyed suddenly and begins to collect a massive amount of aura energy around his body. Even Garrick can feel it. "YOU'RE A CHICKEN SHIT, DARVER, WITH THAT FUCKIN' CHEAP AURA. FIGHT ME MAN TO MAN!!!" Garrick bellows from behind his blades. If it weren't for that blasted aura of his Garrick thinks that he could take this son of a bitch. He's wrong of course but Garrick is a stubborn man. 

Then the ground under Darver's feet start to shake. Garrick thinks that its part of the Makoasu leader's attack at first. However, the pavement under Darver sinks in suddenly and Hawthorne's pet copperhead snake Zoan, Sabra flies up out of the ground, in her giant form. Literally the size of a small city bus. Sabra opens her giant maw wide like a horrific monster from the abyss and swallows Darver whole. 

Hawthorne and his platoon of Marines climb out of the hole. Hawthorne stares at Sabra and the large bulge in her mouth. He looks at Garrick and grins, "Right now she's secreting acid into her mouth. There's no way he'll survive it," Hawthorne announces with supreme confidence. 

Garrick scratches his chin, "So that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is good for something afterall," he mutters.


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2009)

With Rex and Eve-

The two had taken off from the beach, Eve carrying the seastone. "Don't even be putting that near me." Rex looks at her, eyes narrowed. "You would be lucky if i did not shove it down your throat." Eve comments, The two run past the forest, Where jason quickly catches up with them. "Hey." He waves, holding a bag full of small pieces of adam's wood. "Where did you get that?" Rex blinks. "Extra pieces from the onigiri guys raft." Jason comments. "Jason~~" Eve jumps into the air and into Jason's free arm. "Hi eve." He comments. "How do you feel?" Eve puts her arms around Jason, Causing him to crash into the ground and drop her. "Ah... Seaston..." Eve blinks, holding up the chunk of it. "LET'S BE GETTIN TO THE SHIP!" Rex tosses a net around the two and takes off, Seeing the marines running around the island.


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2009)

Dante had enough of the island and made his way to the boat, which Heather had brought. He had managed to retrieve a piece of seastone after the fight with Annie and Rex and Shinpachi was holding onto it. Sougo would probably fashion it into some sort of rocket.

Sougo's face was badly burnt, but according to Shinpachi not too badly and would only leave a small scar. Dante was exhausted and barely remembered the walk back to the boat, thankfully they had managed to steal a horse as halfway, Dante collapsed from overexertion.

They made it to the boat. Heather and Nikki were there, laying on the deck in a pool of blood, with Toni panicking as to what to do. The fiery pair still had enough energy to shout some sort of nonsense at them. Shinpachi shouted back but the most surprising was Gintoki, who managed to calm them down somehow and managed to put their differences to one side. Dante was in a state of unconsciousness and it looked as if both the girls needed medical assistance from a fight they had gotten into as well. Shinpachi immediately got to work.

They boarded the ship and set sail. Dante was now adamant that he was going to stop Vergil. Not through any sort of altruistic reason but simply because it was something fun to do. Of course in his state of unconsciousness he couldn't break the news to Heather just yet, though he had the perfect comeback to shut her flapping gums. Firstly, they had to get to Atlantis, which was still a fair sail away. 

During their travels Gintoki had managed to become a chef, giving up the sword for a pair of meat cleavers and a whole array of cooking instruments. He was still learning but since he was the only one who took an interest in cooking, no-one argued. 

Ace and Tri had mysteriously vanished and despite Heathers innocent protestations, no-one quite believed her innocence, especially considering that both her and Nikki were riddled with bullet holes. 

They had a map of an island but had no idea how to get to the island, or even if they were n the right course. Ondia was its name but they were merely following the log pose to whatever next island they came to


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 1, 2009)

Marc opened his eyes but could hardly see anything. "Wh-what happened?" Marc asked drowsily. "You awake man?" Finner asked laughing, "looks like you crushed yourself with your own power. I mean its actually very funny, the devil fruit is supposed to make you stronger and you end up almost killing yourself with your own power." "Stop it Finner" Tetra said sniffling. "He could have died and here you are laughing and making jokes." "So what exactly is your power?" Finner asked. "I don't know" Marc said "and even if I did know, its a 300 million beri secret." Tetra started laughing while Finner scowled, "just woke up and already being a smart ass. Get it together, we are shoving off for Grand line, everyone else is already gone or leaving now." "Prepare the boat" Marc said flatly to Tetra. "Take it easy, whats the rush?" Tetra asked trying to get Marc to be still. "We are not wasting anymore time" Marc said dangerously "the sooner we get to grand line the sooner I can find some retards to test this fruit on." Marc rolled over to jump out of bed but when he tried to he sprung forward with alarming velocity slammed into the roof, bounced off of the bed and on to the floor. Marc cursed holding his head while Tetra tried to comfort him. "Just great" Finner said "the thing was supposed to make you stronger, not retarded."

"Land Ho!" Tetra shouted down from the mast. Marc rubbed the sleep out of his eyes and scratched his chest, he had spent all night trying to figure out what his fruit did. But all he had succeeded in doing was crushing himself to the floor several times and almost launching himself into the water. This further resulted in him getting frustrated and he ended up destroying a large chunk of the mast which Tetra had to repair. Lighting a cigarette Marc stood on the bow looking into the distance, he could see an island in the distance. Finner's boat was a few feet ahead of them and he was standing on the stern of his boat shouting into the wind. "Its a summer island" he shouted, I hope you guys are ready to fry." "We have a problem guys" Tetra called out from the mast. "There is a pirate ship approaching from the east. They will intercept us in about two minutes." I can't afford to fight anyone right now, Marc thought to himself. This fruit is hurting me more than its helping me right now. I need to find out what it does and fast, so I can bend it to my will. "Can we outrun them?" Marc asked Tetra. "The wind favors them and they have a better ship, so no" Tetra answered. "Wait what? Why would we try to outrun them, don't you want to plunder their treasure and pay me back Marc?" "I suppose I don't have a choice then" Marc said annoyed.

"Board their ship" the enemy shouted "quick before they get away, you dip shits." "They are not attempting to run captain they have lowered their sail." The captain shot the man who collapsed on the deck dead. "Did you forget who I am?" the captain asked the corpse. "He can't hear you captain he is dead" another crew member piped up. Another gun shot filled the air and the rest of the crew decided to be silent. "Now call the first mate and prepare to board" the captain shouted. Meanwhile Finner had climbed aboard Marc's ship so they could all handle the enemy together. "What the fuck are they doing?" Marc asked annoyed. "It seems they are killing each other" Tetra said from the mast. "And here they come now." Marc's ship was quickly filled with pirates, all who were smirking and laughing to themselves at a group of two men and a girl. The captain stepped forward his pistol resting on his shoulder. "I am Captain Claude Farrows" he said smugly. "I don't give a shit" Marc said flatly, "now hand over your treasure and get the fuck off my ship." "Such insolence" some of the crew barked. Suddenly Marc was brought to his right knee again by the now familiar familiar force. The enemy roared in laughter, as it appeared Marc was kneeling before the captain. This is my power and my body, Marc told himself slamming the floor and forcing himself to his feet. His muscles protested under the strain but he stood strong. "Now come fucksticks" Marc said putting his hands on his swords.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 1, 2009)

Finally Sogar spots what seems to be a member of the Makosou fighting against some Marines. The young noble is ecstatic, as he is the first to spot a member of the organization. 

"Super Block Rob Lucci, Form Super Block Rob Cannon!" Most of Sogar's block beast falls apart, leaving only a long cannon made out of blocks with Rob Lucci's face at the end of the cannon.

"Block Cannon, Fire!"

Large stone blocks are hurled into the air and crash into the general area where the Makosou member was fighting. Sogar smiles, and orders his Cannon to continue fire.


Nearby, Rek sees the huge stone blocks being fired at Darver and the Marines. He runs away from the battlefield as fast as possible, but a hail of pink slime blocks his way. The slime clumps together, and arms, feet and other human organs grow from the slime. Mouths covering the body let out a collective roar, and attack.

_Du Mortis Manor_

Ivala and her servants were hurriedly packing her things. After hearing that Bahuk had left, she had to leave as well, for their priveleges were taken from them now and she had to leave for a safer area. 

"Lord Rek must be informed of this." Ruru thought as he dashed towards Jun's room. "But first I must take miss Jun to the ship"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 2, 2009)

Annie leans over the roof and sees the huge Lego man. Her bright green eyes widen in awe, "That's the third largest Lego Death Robot I've ever seen..." she mutters but thankfully the block powered colossus seem to be focused on Darver. 

The gunslinger lays down on the roof in the classic snipers position and unstraps her triple barreled rifle. Annie is no shape for any kind of fighting so she decides to stick to sniping from far range. She aims at Darver with his face firmly in the cross hairs. With all these people attacking Darver like this, it could be the best chance to put down Darver, she thinks.  

"This might be our only opportunity to kill that son of a bitch, Anglora!" she tells the ex agent. "If you really mean what you said then you'll help us take him down!"  Then she takes her focus off the sniper scope and looks up at Anglora with watery eyes, "He helped kill the last family I had in this world. He deserves to pay." 

Annie returns to her scope and fires multiple times at Darver's head. Accounting for his movements as he deals with the Marines and the giant Lego. 

Meanwhile Garrick uses his crisscrossed giant Kukri blades to defend himself against Darver. The Marine Captain is at his limits and heavily wounded, he can't last much longer like this. Suddenly the ground shakes like the rumbling of footsteps. A giant shadow stretches over Garrick like an eclipse. "What the fuck?!" Garrick turns around and sees a giant Rob Lucci, only except he's made of Legos. 

"They gotta make one of those for me," Garrick mumbles and he imagines a giant lego version of himself. Garrick immediately dives as a giant stone block lands right in front of him. 

"HEY YOU PRICK WE'RE ON THE SAME SIDE. WATCH IT!!!" Garrick bellows at someone who looks like one of those prissy world nobles. He seems to be controlling the giant robot.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 2, 2009)

The pirates rushed forward some of them drawing their swords others drawing pistols. Marc continued to struggle to stand. God damn it, give me a break! Marc begged his devil fruit. As two pirates closed the gap their swords swinging Marc could barely hold his katana, it was too heavy! Tetra dropped from the mast flooring the two pirates beneath her feet. "Wake up Marc, you are going to get yourself killed" she said drawing her blade. Marc glanced at Finner who was plowing through pirates one after the other. If he hadn't eaten this fruit he would be doing the same, weren't fruits supposed to help you and make you stronger. STOP! Marc shouted in his head. Suddenly his body returned to normal. Marc swung his sword and a pirates chest opened spilling blood on to the deck. "Thats more like it" Finner roared looking at Marc. Marc drew his tanto and tossed it into the air. But it went much higher than Marc expected soaring far out of reach. Annoyed Marc tossed his katana to his left hand and drew his wakizashi. Marc began to break dance with his blades swirling around taking pirates out en mass. Glancing up he saw his tanto returning and sunk his Katana into someone's chest and jumped grabbing his tanto. Carrying the lighter blades Marc made quick clean slashes decimating the pirates surrounding him. Suddenly he was floored again as a pirate approached a scimitar in hand.

Marc struggled to stand but the force wouldn't allow it. The pirate laughed as Marc struggled on the floor. Marc looked around hoping Finner or Tetra were near by. However Tetra was locked in battle with a pot bellied pirate and Finner was drawing his sword from the now still carcass of skinny blond guy. The pirate advanced slowly laughing but to his surprise and Marc's he was floored by the same force the had pinned Marc when he was arm's length away! Marc took the opportunity to stab the pirate with his sword repeatedly until he and his swords were covered in blood. Panting and adrenaline rushing from such a close call Marc smiled. He was beginning to understand his power, now if only he could control it. Focusing hard Marc managed to force the power into submission allowing him to stand upright. It wasn't that he got heavy, its that him and all objects around him got heavy. Then there was the time when he was lighter than usual and slammed into the roof , threw his tanto too high and almost jumped off the boat. It seemed like he could control gravity, he was a gravity man. Gathering his swords Marc began plowing through the pirates launching them off of the boat and into the sea. This forced the non devil fruit users to jump after their hammer comrades to save them. Marc spotted the captain moving towards a distracted Tetra and broke into a run after him. Marc grabbed the man from behind and tossed him towards his ship, however he did not realize his power had activated again. The Captain soared high arcing towards his ship, seizing the chance Marc jumped after him soaring high and far almost as if he was defying gravity. Grabbing the captain he locked his limbs and held him in a spiraling dive towards his ship. The only problem was the Captain's head would be the object they would use to land, well it was a problem for the captain.

Marc and the captain came down hard on the boat crashing through the deck, lower floors and keel of the ship tumbling into the water. Marc wanted to curse but couldn't, his body felt weak and useless in the water and it took all he could to hold his breath. The captain drifted away unconscious or dead, Marc was not quite sure. He suspected the latter, he had accidentally increased their gravity before impact, increasing it exponentially. Meanwhile Finner and Tetra had just finished driving the rest of the pirates off the ship. Which was a lot easier since half of them had abandoned ship to save their captain. "Marc!" Tetra screamed kicking off her sandals and diving into the water. "Oh right he can't swim" Finner said following suit. The duo swam down and grabbed the useless Marc swimming quickly to the surface. Tossing him on to the deck he coughed and sputtered spitting water all over the place. "Blasted hammer" Finner said wringing his clothes out. "I don't need CPR" Marc said quickly before Tetra could even have the thought cross her mind. Pouting she shook her head flashing water everywhere. "How the hell did you manage to sink their ship?" Finner asked looking at the pirates flee in row boats. "My fruit" Marc gasped, "I think I can control it" he finished climbing to his feet. He was quickly floored by the gravity causing Finner to burst out laughing. "Sure you can man, sure you can" he said holding his sides. Annoyed, Tetra kicked him in the balls. "Stop laughing at Marc." "Yes madam" Finner winced.


----------



## the_sloth (May 2, 2009)

-With Kama and Belle-

The two run through the chaotic town, trying to head back to the ship.
"Man, things sure got crazy around here."
"I know, we got to hurry."
"And make sure we get out of here making as little commotion as possible."
It was then they saw a small monkey-like men dressed in red screaming at the top of his lungs.  Belle looks up in awe and simply facepalms.  
"God dammit."
They then here another familiar voice screaming at the monkey man on the building.  
"So I guess we found-"
"Yep."
"So should we-"
"Yep."

They run around the corner and find Bolt and James in the middle of a fight of their own, sparks flying as they attack each other surrounded by a group of marines.  The occasional marine would try and come to apprehend the two, only to be met with a foot and/or fist to the face followed by, *"KEEP OUT OF IT!"*
Belle immediately notices the large wound on the back of Chris's head. 
"What the hell have you two been doing!?"
They stop for a moment and turn to Belle.
"Oh... hey."
"Sup, Belle."
"You two.  Here.  NOW!"
Marines try and approach Bolt and James, but they easily kick them away into the group of their comrades.
Bolt points at James.  "Not until I teach this little douche a few manners!"
James points at Bolt.  "This asshole wouldn't recognize greatness even if it hit him in the face."
Belle sighs and facepalms again.  "Kama, could you help me with this?"
"With pleasure."  He throws his chain out at James and it wraps around his ankles.
"Eh?"
He then pulls and begins running off, dragging James behind him.  Belle then shoots an arrow attached to rope and it wraps around Bolt's torso.
"Ah, you've gotta shi-"
She pulls and begin to run behind Kama with Bolt flailing on her ground behind her.

"WHAT KIND OF DOCTOR ARE YOU!"  With a lucky bump, he manages to get to his feet, and run with Belle, rope still wrapped around him.
"We need to head to the ship now and get outta this place before things _really_ get crazy.  Also, I need to tend to everyone's wounds.  Speaking of which, I can't believe James got you in the head so badly!"
"This?  Oh, as if that little jackass could do this to me."
"HEY! OW!  I-ow!-heard-ow!-that!"
"Come on guys.  Less talking.  We got to move."
They turn around to find dozens sand dozens of marines pursuing them.  They group pick up their pace.  Kama begins to actually carry James, and Bolt begins to surpass Belle as she begins to wince in pain from her wounds. He looks back and slows down for a moment.
"God dammit..."
He then begins running directly behind her and lowers his head.
"I apologize in advance, but this'll be quicker."
He then puts his head in between her legs and stands up straight again, now running with her on his shoulders.  She begins flailing and bashes him on his head.
"GET ME DOWN FROM HERE!"
"I apologized in advanced!"

They turned a corner, and their ship was in sight.  In the distance, they could see Rex, Jason and Eve approaching the ship as well.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 2, 2009)

It was time to sail away from the Innana Island...
The Angel Pirates were preparing the ship as fast as possible. Eddy and Mathias were walking towards the ship. They could hear the whole disaster that was happening on the Island by they had no time, they should start the great journey soon...

Eddy reached the ladder as he turned towards the Island to see the big events one last time. He was keeping something in his hands. Something wrapped in bandages, his grandfather gave it to him. "I wonder what the fuck is its power?" Eddy whispered as the only way to find out was to eat it.
He threw away the old and dirty bandages and kept the strange fruit on his hands. Without thinking a lot he ate the fruit very fast. 
"Even if I can't swim, I will do anything to keep my promise..." Eddy thought when Mathias saw him eating the last piece of the fruit...


The magnificent ship sailed away from the port some moments later...ready for new adventures...


----------



## InfIchi (May 2, 2009)

with the LTP-

the crew greet each other, but focus more on getting off the island. Kama tosses james onto the deck, then grabs his stomach and jumps onto the ship. James tosses his Adam's wood onto the ship, then helps Eve up. Eve seems to be obsessed with her Seastone, not knowing what to do with it. Bolt and Belle get onto the ship, followed by Rex and Jason. Sparky sits on the wheel of the ship cleaning himself. "Let's just get out of here." Jason comments, heading towards his room. "Right!" Kama shouts, falling backwards. "Heh, I'll be handling it cap." Rex pulls up the anchor and the crew quickly sets sail. 

Belle tends to their wounds, James runs into the kitchen to get something to eat. Jason passes out, while Eve places her seastone somewhere safe till she can figure out exactly what to do with it. Rex focuses on getting the crew as far away as possible. "You do be knowin i'm a musician right?" He laughs as he mans the helm. "Not a helmsman!"


----------



## Hiruma (May 2, 2009)

_With Fluck..._

The chaos man watched the unfurling carnage before him.

"Damn, still nothing I can do," he muttered to no one in particular.

----

_With Larissa..._

_"I don't really know much about what Hawkins can do, but at the very least his fruit is sealed. My own Order moves won't work on me even if he mimics them since I can always negate them. I might want to play my cards more safely instead of going all-out at the start, then."_ Larissa thought to herself. She had assumed her textbook stance, eyeing Hawkins carefully. He was inching his way towards her.

In a flash, Hawkins leapt forwards and swung his whip directly at Larissa. _"Constant State,"_ Larissa commanded, causing the Dragonhide weapon to freeze in mid-air. Hawkins' whips gave him natural, free-flowing mobility in a close-ranged fight whereas Larissa's rigid fighting style was always more suited for a mid range battle. However, Hawkins was far too good for her to keep away at mid-range, and she had no choice but to shore up the difference with her Devil Fruit abilities.

_"Iai."_ The blade of Larissa's katana sliced through the air, attempting to score a hit on Hawkins while one of his weapons was disabled. The Makaosu agent swiftly maneuvered his other whip, knocking the katana off-course almost effortlessly. Larissa sheathed her blade quickly and remained motionless. That low-level exchange told her little she did not know; she and Hawkins were probably about equal in skill. 

_"Well, that was kind of a waste of time. I'll watch what he does, first. If possible, countering with Kyouka Suigetsu can end this fight. Otherwise, this will turn out to be far too dragged out for my liking."_


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates...*

Jorma, William, and Angelina sprint up to the ship, followed by a Kent carrying Usagi and a waddling Flynn.

"Let's go!" Jorma shouts at the fodder. "Cast off!" The anchor is pulled up and the boat begins to back away from the harbor. Kaya shimmies down the mast from the crows nest and lands next to Jorma, throwing Flynn a couble of Beri, laughing as he falls over attempting to scoop them up. Usagi dumps Kent onto the deck, and he moans slightly.

"Is he going to be okay?" Kaya asks, looking slightly worried. "Whatever hit him hit him hard. I haven't seen him like this. Ever." Jorma shrugs. 

"He's Kent. He'll be okay." He struggles to lift the captain, but fails, and eventually settles for dragging him towards his quarters. "We might as well get comfortable. Luckily we managed to escape Inanna before someonethere wiped it off the face of the earth. That makes our record 2 for 2 in escaping doomed islands," he says, reffering to, of course, Fallgrand.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 2, 2009)

Darver's aura viciously swirled about as he narrowly escaped from Sabra's mouth. The expression on Darver's face would frighten even a demon into retreating. Just as he was about to launch another attack on Garrick, a giant stone lego block landed in the open area between the two. Darver looked up to see a giant stone lego version of CP9's top assassin: Rob Lucci. The giant golem fire another stone block directly at Darver.

*"Aura quick-step!"* Darver exclaimed as the stone block smashed into the mere illusion of Darver while the real Darver had quickly maneuvered to the right. Annie's bullets also went through the illusion. Still, the stone block had come lose enough for Darver to feel the miniature shock-wave from it's impact. Before Darver had time to recover from dodging that stone block, another one was descending over his head. Avoiding it was out of the question as it was coming much too fast and Darver couldn't use aura quick-step so soon again. He would have to destroy it.

Aura began to spiral around Darver's arm as if it was a boa constricting a man's limb. The aura was becoming darker, more sinister looking. It started to spiral around Darver's arm like a vicious twister. *"Aura REQUIEM!"* Darver commanded as he punched the block, producing a giant tornado like effect with his aura. The block shattered into microscopic proportions. The aura requiem was felt throughout the area, destroying a large part of the ground and producing a short gale force wind. The aura tornado began to disperse and Darver walked out of the debris to see the damage that was done. His aura continued to swirl viciously around him as if it was Darver's protector. Darver planned on finishing the fight in this area once in for all.......... or what was left of the area.


Anglora shuttered as she was blasted away from the building by the strong current of the aura requiem. Though, as she was blasted away, something came over her, a feeling of independence. There was no reason for her to cower in Darver's presence. While in midair, her feet erupted with sparks, propelling her in Darver's direction. Her face was concentrated and determined and she held her hands in-front of her as if she was suer woman. *"Hibana no stream!"* Anglora proclaimed as she fired a stream of sparks at Darver as she flew at him.

Darver simply held up his leg and kicked, sending out an aura hondou. The blast of aura overcame Anglora's sparks and hit Anglora head on. She was once again blasted back, falling into the severed land. Darver approached her slowly, his eyes narrowing upon her. *"I must say Anglora, I'm not surprised at all to see you here. Your betrayal seemed inevitable since the Naibunes accident."* Darver said while walking towards her. Anglora attempted to rise, but Darver kicked another aura hondou at her, blasting her further into the ground and securing her place their as well. _*"Stay there and die you fool. This is the price you pay for defying me!"*_ Darver proclaimed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2009)

Garrick coughs up blood while laying under a piece of house sized rubble. His ribs are busted and he's totally smashed. *"IS THAT ALL YOU GOT YOU FAGGOTT?!?!?"* he bellows at Darver. He slowly reaches over and taps the button on his wrist den den mushi. Garrick tosses the house sized rubble off his body with the last of his strength and starts to crawl away towards the hole made by Sabra.  

On _*The Dark Justice*_ the 40 long range cannons have long been ready to fire. Each one aimed for the city street that Darver is currently doing battle in. On the weapons deck of the mighty Marine ship, the cannoneers wait behind each cannon with bated breath for the order.

*"FIRE!!"* commands a voice on the loudspeaker. All the men shout and a second later the sounds of thunderbolts descending from heaven ring out forty times from _*The Dark Justice*_. 45 seconds later another forty thunderblasts can be heard as the cannoneers reload the cannons, firing again, and then again after another 45 seconds. Say what you want about Garrick but he rus a tight ship and Oda help whoever is in the targeted zone. 

On the deck of the Marine ship one of the watchmen spots a Pirate vessel quite unlike any other leaving the docks of Inana Island. Her name is _The Pirates Dream_. He alerts the officer in charge. Ten seconds later _*The Dark Justice*_ fires her forward guns at the Pirate ship, multiple times over.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 3, 2009)

_Outside Inana_

Oressa is in her ship, lounging in the bathtub. A rose-colored dendenmushi sat at the side of her bath, spouting out profanities at her.

"...And one more thing, your bitchyness, I want to kill that sniper bitch and her assface friends too!"

Oressa sighed. It seemed like a mistake to send Isaac to do this mission, but if it kept him out of earshot, it was worth it. "You'll get your chance later, Isaac. For now, are the pigeons ready?"

"The fucking birds are ready to fly. Dunno why you have to tie a necklace on all of them." Isaac replied, surrounded by cages filled with birds on the deck of Oressa's ship. 

"That is none of your concern. unleash them all now." 

Hundreds of pigeons fly out of their cages and land on the docked ships of Inana as well as many of those leaving the docks. The pigeons' necklaces explode, setting sails and decks aflame. 

In her ship a servant pours red wine into Oressa's cup as she lounges in her bath. "Oil Pigeons. The new world truly has interesting creatures." A man in a red cloak enters Oressa's room. He hands Oressa a dendenmushi, and then leaves quickly.

"Trias?" She said to the dendenmushi. "Ready the Lazenn Sky. We're retreating to the new world."

_Inana Island_

Rek flings small explosives towards the strange monster, but the beast regrows its limbs with each attack. "Perhaps I can have Garrick and whoever he's fighting to take care of this beast." Rek mused. "And in the chaos, I can leave for the ship and have the others rendezvous there."

Rek is about to run towards the battlefield when a barrage of cannon strikes falls on the street. By instinct Rek runs behind a ruined piece of stone and transmutes it into diamond along with his clothes. "Quite annoying..."

Matyr and the other Monarchs see the endless bombardment from afar. 

"Okay, pretty sure someone just called in a Buster Call on us. Let's leave this place now!" 

Uno nodded. "That would be wise. I'm sure Rek and the others are heading there already."

"Can't I at least use my Giga Drill Shot ?" Cass asked. 

"Can I bring this with me?" Elza pointed to a sword attached to the broken pieces of the Swordburster

"Go ahead you two." Uno said. 

With that agreed on, Cass activated Sogegan and fired a giga drill shot randomly. The girl falls to her knees, exhausted, and has to be carried by Elza back to the ship, Giant sword in tow. Uno and Matyr followed close behind, determined not to get killed.

_Windy Dirge_

Jun is carried to her room by several servants. Standing on the deck were Ruru and Rek's mother, talking.

"Oh, this is so dreadful. I do hope Rek is fine." She says to the old butler.

"Lord Rek is tougher than his admittedly effeminate build suggests. He will be fine, milord."


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 3, 2009)

The Stormy Dawn is leaving the docks of Inana Island as explosions can be heard all over the place.
Eddy stands on the edge of the deck.

Eddy keeps his dark blue bucket hat with his one hand as the wind waves his grey scarf and his open shirt...


The barrel starts levitating and when Eddy moves his hands in a sudden to voer himself the barrel flies in high speed to the opposite side and then it explodes into the air throwing pieces of wood and covers everyone on the deck with sake.
"Lets head for our next adventure!!"

The ship already sailed away from the Inana Island and escaped from some cannonballs...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 3, 2009)

Inana island

Cannonfire was launched and the two unnamed crew members and Fluck, this was getting too dangerous."Tatsu, take the black cat over there and bring him to safety, I'll meet you back at the Infinite."Shin told Tatsu before he started running, Tatsu would have a better chance of getting out of there without having to burden himself with the weight of both. 

And so Shin decided to make a run for it himself, with two swords in his hands he bolted towards where they had docked the Infinite, using his blades to cut trough the obstacles in his path.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 3, 2009)

*Unknown Summer Isle. With Finner Marc and Tetra.*

As the trio made their way through the lush jungle the sun and humidity baked them mercilessly."Fuck! Finner where have you taken us?" Marc complained as the blistering sun scorched his bare back and chest. "I don't know" Finner responded "I don't have a log post." Tetra and Marc stopped walking, "what the fuck do you mean you don't have a log post?" "I do not, possess, a, log, post" Finner spelt out slowly smiling. "So how the fuck did we get here?" Marc asked taking his cigarette out of his mouth. "Luck I guess" Finner said shrugging his shoulders. "Thats ridiculous" Tetra said "the first thing we are looking for is a log post." "Keep moving, fuck its hot" Marc said taking a draw from his cigarette. "Well you know it would help if you put on a shirt and stopped smoking" Finner said grinning. "Fuck off, just keep walking" Marc snapped. What Finner and Tetra did not realize is that Marc had been walking under the effects of increased gravity from they had left the boat. If he couldn't withstand his own power it would be useless. The trio continued through the jungle, Marc had taken to destroying shrubbery and plants in his path with his Katana. "Ok you can quit your complaining now" Finner said wiping the sweat from his brow, "I see a village through those trees, we must be at the edge of the jungle." "Finally, fuck!" Marc said cutting down a small tree. The trio stumbled out of the forest and the sight that met their eyes almost cost Finner his life.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 3, 2009)

Darver's aura continued to viciously dance around his body as he lifted his leg and prepared to finish Anglora off........... for good. The aura wrapped around his leg as Darver was mere moments away from executing yet another aura hondou. Anglora laid on the ground motionless. It wasn't that she didn't want to move, but she couldn't move. Darver had probably broken every bone in her fragile body with such a close quarter aura hondou. Anglora was already severely injured from the Naibunes Boulevard accident and now she just took two attacks from Darver head on. It was a miracle that she was even still breathing. Anglora had a plain look on her face, the kind of look someone would have when they accept their fate of dying. She closed her eyes and smiled. *"At least I'm going to die a free woman and not under the control of a tyant."* Anglora feebly said to Darver.

A look of annoyance and anger passed over Darver's face. *"Ignorant girl, you should've been honored to serve under me, but you were foolish enough to oppose me. Me: Darver Grenguo, soon to be supreme deity of this world. Now die, AURA HONDO-"* *KABOOOOOOM!* A cannonball struck Darver just as he was about to execute aura hondou.He was sent flying across the barren field. If it wasn't for he aura surrounding his body Darver may not have survived such a powerful blast.

Darver slowly arose from the explosion with a heavily injured body. Blood dripped from his body as Darver limply stood up. He noticed the area was under bombardment and knew even he wouldn't survive if he didn't escape soon enough.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2009)

Hawkins ducks his head under Larissa's Katana blade and whirls around her. The bitch was stronger then he expected and without his trademark ability to mimic in this fucking dimension half his true strength is gone. Suddenly Hawkins holsters both his Dragonhide whips, "Enough of this shit. I've got places to go people to kill!!" he exclaims and he pulls out two trench knives from his belt. He use his left knife to parry Larissa's forward stab and then headbutts her. 
*
BLABLAM! *

Larissa stumbles backwards and Hawkins ducks down like a viper. He lunges forward stabs her in the foot with his trench knife. Suddenly Larissa's dimensional void dissipates and they are thrust back into the "real world."

"MY BLADES ARE LINED WITH SEASTONE, BITCH!!!" Hawkins exclaims but as he moves in for the kill, Larissa however laughs slightly. _"Look up,"_ she mutters. Hawkins stares at the sky and sees a cannonball flying towards them. Larissa quickly dives away just as it hits Hawkins head on in a fiery explosion.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 3, 2009)

*Unknown Summer Isle With Marc Tetra and Finner.*

The sight that met the trios eyes caused Marc to grind his teeth together in anger. Unfortunately he had his cigarette in his mouth at the time, and this caused him to sputter as bitter tasting tobacco filled his mouth. "Is this a mirage?" Tetra asked confused. "Finner better fucking hope so" Marc said spitting. In front of them sat a beautiful resort, several people splashed around in pools, lounged on chairs while butlers served them, and ate hearty meals. Behind the resort were several docks where the boats of guests docked. One of the workers of the resort spotted the trio and made their way towards them. She was a beautiful young girl wearing a bikini. "Welcome to paradise isle" she said cheerfully "how long will you be staying?" "Just long enough to find a log post and set it" Finner answered eyeing the girl up and down. "The resort sells log posts and they take three weeks to set" the girl said smiling, "I am sorry but did you have to wander through the jungle to get here?" she asked. "Yes we did" Tetra said holding Marc off of Finner who was laughing. "Well here is a map of the island, the resort encompasses this side of the island and has docks for ships and here you can see this is just untamed jungle land" she finished pointing at the area the trio had just walked through. "Now would you like me to walk you through our facilities or would you like to explore them for yourselves" she asked eyeing Marc who had finally broken free of Tetra and was throttling a still laughing Finner. "No, we are fine by ourselves" Tetra snapped spotting the look in the woman's eyes. "Well my name is Malika and if you need any help at all just ring this bell" she said handing Tetra a small silver bell. She winked at Marc, who did not notice, and skipped off back towards the pool. "I don't like her" Tetra said turning to the boys. "You fucking idiot" Marc shouted rolling around on the ground with Finner. "How was I supposed to know anything about this island?" Finner asked fighting back. "And of course, they aren't listening" Tetra said drop kicking the both of them.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 3, 2009)

"I had best leave now, this is getting quite annoying. " Rek thought. Though he was safe under his diamond shield, there was no telling what other dangers he may have to face.

"Alloy up." Rek's clothes soften, but the diamond-hard durability it possesed remained. This allowed Rek to move out of the cannon bombardment safely. He passes by Annie and an unkown person, both of whom were barely alive. 

"Good to see you my dear Annie. Glad you're still alive." He says to her. "Obviously now would be the best time to leave. Do you require assistance?"

_Inana Island Sky_

Gil G. Mesh was lying on his banawi, who was flying in the sky using baloons tied to its limbs. 

"Ooh, explosions! No doubt someone's killing ducks!" 

Gil looks closer, and sees Darver in the middle of the bombardment. 

"Lord Pantyhose Smiter is in danger! The ducks must be behind this!" He pulls out a whistle from his pants, and blows it. His entire battalion of attack rabbits appear in front of him. 

"Form the Rabbit Rope!" The Rabbits grab each other's legs and jump to the ground, forming a rope in the sky. Gil climbs down the rabbit rope and extends his hand to Darver. 

"Take my hand if you want to save your pantyhose!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2009)

Garrick dives down into the undergound tunnel made by Sabra, just as the bombardment that he ordered started rolling over their heads. He rolls down the dirt filled hole and the earth around him shakes. He sees Hawthorne already, laying back against a wall clutching his DF infused Bisento weapon. 

"You sniveling little coward!" Garrick yells at him. "LOOK AT YOU HIDING LIKE THIS!!" he bellows at the Marine Lt. 

Hawthorne shrugs however and stares back at Garrick, "So what are *you* doing here then oh brave leader?" he asks Garrick.  

"WHAT?!?" replies Garrick in outrage. He's about to snap Hawthorne's neck when suddenly the entire tunnel caves in on them.
_
Elsewhere..._
Annie is barely conscious and she mumbles something incoherently at Rek before losing total consciousness. She meant to say something to the effect of, "Try and not to feel me up while you're carrying me away. Or I'll kill you when I wake up."


----------



## Zoidberg (May 4, 2009)

Rek sighed. "And I really needed something to make me feel better now that Jun refuses to talk to me. But perhaps that's because she's unconsious."

The young noble carries Annie in his arms, and then looks at Anglora. "Do you need me to carry you as well?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 4, 2009)

*Paradise Isle. With Marc, Tetra and Finner.*

"Yes we would like one log post" Finner told the clerk, my friend here, who owes me money, will be taking care of the bill." The clerk wrote down a figure on a piece of paper and handed it to Marc. "One log post costs how much?" Marc roared at the sales attendant. "I am terribly sorry sir, this is a very rare and important item" the salesman said politely. Marc swore under his breath and began taking out the money. "What seems to be the problem" a voice asked from the door. The trio turned around and found Malika smiling at the doorway. Tetra eyed her annoyed, "there is no problem at all, we were just getting a log post" she said. "Oh I see, consider it a gift on the house" she said batting her eye lashes at Marc. "Its fine, I will pay for it" Tetra said getting jealous. "I insist" Malika said gently strolling over to the counter. She took up a log post and handed it to Marc, "consider it a token of friendship with the hope of something more" she said winking. Tetra looked like she was about to have an aneurism, Marc was dumb founded and Finner just laughed. "Thanks" Marc said flatly, "I will see you around the island, I hope" Malika said leaving. "I will see you around the island, I hope" Tetra muttered under her breath spitefully.


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2009)

Finner nudged Marc playfully. "Seems like you got yourself a fan eh buddy? You're quite popular with the women it seems."
"Shut it." said Marc flatly. "I think I'm going to go find something to eat." 

"I'm coming with you!" Tetra said quickly. "Sheesh, You guys really want to ditch me eh? Well, we'll be staying here for three weeks. Consider yourselves lucky this place is paradise Island. I'm gonna go to the hotel and catch some sleep. We'll meet up in about 4 hours at the pool with the glass flooring alright?"
"Yeah, I'll see you later then." Marc and Tetra walked out of the store. 

Finner turned around and asked the sales clerk. "Where can I take a bath?" 

"Turn left at the door and keep going until you see a statue of a giant pineapple. Take a right at the statue and it's the building at the end of the street. You can't miss it."

"Thanks" finner flipped a coin at the sale clerk who deftly caught it.

"Alright then," Finner said rubbing his hands with glee. "Time to go find the women's bath" 

Finner crept off into the resort.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 4, 2009)

Cannon balls exploded all over the street. Tatsu narrowly avoided the first wave and then made his way over to Fluck. He scooped him up and flew off in Dragon Point. The cannonballs  were getting closer and closer. One was headed right for the two but he quickly transformed into Hybrid Point, making himself too small of a target for the attack to hit.

He ducks under one ball and then shoots a blast of fire at another group of incoming attacks, "Hell, it might've been safer to go back on the ground..." He finally reaches a flight path that isn't filled with dangerous explosions and makes his way back to the Infinite Injustice.

With Ray-

He has woken up from the hospital and has taken notice of all the destruction occuring and left, though still injured he makes he quickly heads back to the ship.

Back Under Cannon Fire-

Darver stands, bloodied and beaten, taking out incoming cannonballs with the little energy he has left. Suddenly a huge wave of them come from all around him. Possibly more than he could take, but not likely. Though we will not have to find out because-

*BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!*

A blur appears around them and triggers their explosions before they can reach Darver. The blur then stops in front of the Makaosu leader and delivers a weak salute, "Hey boss, having some trouble here? Don't worry, your best agent is here to help you out," Makoto says with a smirk. 

He looks up at more cannon balls coming and pulls out a fist full of bullets. He pulls his hand back and quickly launches them into the air, *"Hand Gun!"* They all make contact with the balls and go straight through them, causing them to explode, "So, are we about done here or do you still have more plans for this dump boss?"


----------



## Vash TS (May 4, 2009)

The Bell over the door dinged as the door swung open, a man bent his head and stepped into the crowded bar. Many heads turned to see who had entered the bar and every head just as quickly turned back to their cups and conversation, hoping their looks at the man had gone unnoticed. The large shaggy haired man wore a black coat that fell to just below his knees, the front was left unbuttoned to revel his chest. An odd Black scarf was wound around his neck. His black baggy pants were tucked into his calf high leather black boots. The man strolled toward the bar, people scraping chairs on the floor to move out of his way. He took a seat at the end of the bar and let out a loud whistle that made a few people jump out of their chairs.

?Whadda ya want?? the bartender asked in a scratchy voice
?*I vant a bottle of wine, a bottle of ram and a bottle of vodka and some matches*? the man said with a deep melodious voice
?Gimmie a minute? the bar tender said limping off

The shaggy man could feel the eyes of the patrons boring holes in his back. He dug in his jacket pocket and pulled a silver cigar case. It had what looked like an outstreached hand grasping etched onto the lid. He opened it, pulled a cigar from it and smelled it. He then bit off the end and spat it on the ground and started chewing on the edge as the bartender returned with his hands full. He pulled up a large gourd that was tied to his belt and plucked the cork off and emptied it?s contents into his mouth.

?*ahh that is vary nice*? he said as he lit the match and put it to the end of his cigar

The bartender stood there staring at him as he opened the three bottles and proceeded to empty them one by one into the large gourd. He then corked it and gently swirled it around, he could feel the eyes on him as he uncorked it again and took a long drink. He looked toward the bartender and whistled again, he leaned forward the bar and stool creaking under his weight. 

?that?s 900 belli in total? the bartender spat
?*I geeve you your money but I have question to ask*? the man said as he took the cigar out his mouth
?I ain?t got no answers for no questions you have? the bartender said shying away from the large man

The large man grabbed the bartender by the neck and hauled him over the bar and said in a loud clear voice

?*I am looking for man with 3 black swords, anyone see him?*?

The only thing that could be heard was the bartender choking in the mans grip the bar went completely silent

?I ?saw a maaann? the bartender rasped

The large man set down the bartender and fixed his hair with a large hand and pulled his shirt strait. He then put his cigar back into his mouth and took a long draw

?*Good, you tell me which direction he went and how long ago yes?*? the man said and blew smoke into the bartenders face

?was bout 5 months ago, he comme in here with a girlee, left toward the south ah heard the girlee say somethin bout the grand line? the bartender spluutered out as fast as he could

The large man counted out some money and threw it on a table as he walked out

?*Left a little extra because you so friendly*? the man with a smile as he ducked out the door

As soon as the bell dinged to signal the door close a trio at a table in the corner of the bar got up and silently followed the large man out the door. When they got out onto the dirt packed street, they saw the man half way up the street strolling toward the docks.

?I?m sure that?s him, his hair is longer, he grew a beard and those scars are new but I?m sure that?s him? the smallest man whispered as he stroked the hilt of his sword

?Ex-marine SMIRNOV PIETER!!!? the tallest man shouted at the man strolling 

The large man stopped and looked over his shoulder at the three men standing in the middle of the street and said in a loud deep voice

?*Vhy you know my name, and Vhy you follow me?*? 

?You killed my older brother 10 years ago, he was a marine...We swore to our mother we'd get revenge? the tallest man said confidently

?*Vell you are know my name but I do not know yours*? the man said taking off his jacket he outed his cigar on the wall of a building with a sign of a scissors and spool of thread in red and blue. He threw his jacket onto a barrel that was propped up against the wall of the tailor?s shop. 

?We are the Mikkel brothers? they said in unison 
?Jan, Jon, Jun? they announced tallest to shortest

?*Good, now I know vat to tell di andertaker to put on your tombstone when they bury you*? Smirnov said with a grim smile as he lifted his hands over his head and slightly curled his fingers. 

The trio rushed screaming at Smirnov swords drawn 

?*MOLOTOK*? smirnov boomed catching Jun on the crown of the head with an enclosed fist
 ?*SERP*? rang out at almost the same time as he caught Jon on the side of the throat with the outer edge of his flattened palm

Jan, the last one in the small crowd slid on the dirt and jumped back a few feet watching in horror as his brothers collapsed lifelessly onto the dirt street.

?*Why you run little boy, I want the whole set*? Smirnov said as he surveyed his handy work

?You killed my brothers!!!!?I?m not as weak as them?I?ll kill you for this!!!? Jan screamed spit flying from his mouth

?*I make sure you get bury next to them*? Smirnov said with a sadistic smile, assuming his battle stance hands over his head

Jan sheath his sword and dashed toward Smirnov silently ?*SERP*? Smirnov shouted as he swung his opened palm toward Jan. Jan neatly ducked the attack, drew his sword slashing Smirnov?s chest. He then pivoted on his outer foot, took a step forward and stood behind Smirnov sheathing his sword a look of contentment on his face. He suddenly felt a pair of hands close around his waist and his feet lifting off the ground ?*SMIRNOV SUPLEX*? he heard ringing in his ears as his head crashed into the ground and in the same motion he groggily felt Smirnov shift his grip to hold under his arms and lifted into the air once again the last thing he heard before he passed out as his head slammed into the ground once again was "*BOMBA VLASTI*"

Smirnov reached down and pulled up his gourd and popped out the cork and took a swig of its contents, he then threw some of the liquid onto the slash on his chest.

?*Dis is shallow?he said he was strong*? Smirnov said wryly

?Did you kill them?? a mousy voice squeaked from the alley facing the tailors shop

?*They vant to fight me so I give them my all, not my fault they weak*? Smirnov said as he threw his coat over his shoulder.

The little girl stood silent in the street as Smirnov walked toward the docks 

?*The grand line*? Smirnov said softly to himself as he walked slowly in the moonlight.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2009)

Jorma watched as *The Dark Justice* fired several times on their postion. "Oh no..." He took of running, sprinting into the gunner control room. Without warning he pushed the fodder gunner out of his seat and took desperate aim.

The gunner control room was a revolutionary idea taken on by the Calhan family. It connected the control of all cannons into one room, while den den mushi camera's allowed a variety of different angles to aim by. With this control scheme, the top marksmen on the ship could aim every single cannon at once. "C'mon...c'mon..." He muttered, aiming the cannons desperately. Finally, he thumbed the master fire button.

*Boom!*

_The Pirate's Dream_ Fired all starboard cannons at once, which whizzed towards the cannonballs fired from the marine ship. Jorma's aim struck true, and most of the cannonballs collided harmlessly in mid air. Only a few hit the iron hard hull.

Then *The Dark Justice* fired again. Jorma stared. It wasn't a problem of aim, but there was no way the fodder on his ship could reload the cannons fast enough. Desperately, Jorma searched the myriad controls. 

There.

One labeled: Flares

Under it was a stciker that read: In case of emergency.

_Well, it's certainly an emergency now,_ Jorma thought, slamming his hand down on the button.

*Swish!*

A large...cloud was fired from _The Pirate's Dream_. Only it wasn't a cloud. It was hundreds...no, thousands, of tiny magnets, fired out and down. Slowly, the cannonballs began turning down and away from _The Pirate's Dream_, splashing harmlessly into the ocean.

_Mental note,_ Jorma thought to himself. _Get more Flares at next island._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2009)

Amid all the cannonfire and giant explosions raining over their ship, Flynn sits crossed legged on the deck of the ship as if he has no concern in the world and its just another beautiful and sunny day. He calmly counts and organizing his cash into neat stacks which he proceeds to stuff into a thick steel case. 

Since Jorma had to run off and do something, Flynn's not even sure why, in fact he hasn't even noticed that a Marine battleship had fired upon them, he got Usagi instead to help him with the money. As Flynn organizes the final amounts he looks over at Kaya.

"Where's my money Kaya?" he asks her, "I see that cash wiggling around underneath your bra, there's no way your boobs are that big. Trust me I measured them. So give up the beri!!"  he yells at her. 

_Elsewhere..._
Hawkins staggers out of a smoke field and fiery inferno. He's totally coated in soot and blood. "WHERE ARE YOU BITCH?!?!" he shouts, looking for Larissa but she gone. He reaches out with his Devil Fruit sense trying to locate her but nearby he can also feel that little speed freak Makoto close by where Darver was fighting.

He sprints towards their location at speeds that already are well above normal levels but the moment he hits 15 meters of Makoto and Darver, Hawkins closes his eyes. *"MIMIC!"* He shouts and he disappears in a burst of speed. He reappears next to Makoto, shocked to see Darver so injured. 

"Let's blow this friend up, bossman. Before anyone can escape!!" Hawkins says angrily.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 4, 2009)

With Shin

By the time the swordsman arrived back on the Infinite, Alph was already making preparations so that the ship would be able to set off as soon as the rest of the crew members got on board.On deck were the deckhands who were giving Alph a hand.Escar, who was on standby and ready for defensive measures if the ship would be attacked.And finally M.J. who was just sitting around, reading one of her books like always.

When the injured Shin came on board she immediately got into action though,  she wasn't really into the whole fighting and sailing thing that came with the life of a pirate but she wasn't as laid back with her duties as the unnamed crew's doctor.

Shin sheathed his swords again and was about to shout some orders at the deck hands before M.J. grabbed him by the arm and attempted to drag him to the medical ward."I'm fine, just a minor explosion and some light chemical warfare, nothing special."Shin thought that the medical attention could wait, sadly M.J. didn't agree with him and called in some back up.

"Uhm, you there, Dave was it?"She called out to the nearest deckhand."Could you help me drag him towards the medical bay?"While Dave's face lit up Shin panicked, looking like he had just seen a ghost."No, I'm fine."He quickly said."Medical bay was it?"And he took off at full speed while dragging M.J. along with him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2009)

Jessie already had the ship ready to go and now they wait for anyone left to board. The of the city is already smoldering in a giant inferno. Form the docks it looks as if the very gates of hell haev sprung open. Nearby the rhythmic thunderblasts coming from *The Dark Justice* which lays just off their starboard bow in the distance.  

Someon on deck doesn't care about any of that however. "BUT WHAT ABOUT THE KNIFE IN MY ASS?!?!" Marcks screams at MJ as Shin drags her away. The silver knife that V had thrown at Marcks is still embedded in his right cheek. For some reason MJ had told him not to remove it himself because then he would bleed to death. 

Suddenly Dave turns around at Marcks. He seems to take stock of the sniper for a couple of seconds and then he shrugs. "I've got some basic medical training under my belt, here let me help you," he says. As he walks towards Marcks suddenly the Sniper starts feeling very much like Shin just did. 

"No wait I'm fine. I'll just bleed to death.....I'M FINE!" Marcks exclaims frantically.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2009)

"Where's my money Kaya?"  Flynn asks her, "I see that cash wiggling around underneath your bra, there's no way your boobs are that big. Trust me I measured them. So give up the beri!!"  he yells at her. 

A vien pulses in Kaya's forhead.

*Thwap!*

"For the love of Oda!" She shouts angrily, kicking Flynn's stunned body. "This ship is full of fucking perverts!" She kicks one of Flynn's money piles over for good measure. "I am _so_ locking my door a night! From now on!" She shouts angrily, stuffing her hand down her shirt and throwing a fistfull of cash at Flynn. "You want it! Here!" Then she takes out another fistfull and throws it into the ocean. "And maybe you can get that too!" She storms off, hoping Flynn doesn't notice she still has most of the money with her.

*With Sanya...*

"Please have fun while we incinerate you!" The voice says cheerily, then clicks off. "Damn it!" Sanya shouts, looking around frantically. No use, there's nowhere she can shoot a portal. "I'mgonnadieI'mgonnadieI'mgonnadie!!!!" She shouts. Only one chance. Desperately, she flings herself at the platform abover her, missing by inches. "No!" She shouts as the platforms sink lower into the flames. She tries again.

Succes. With newfound strength, Sanya manages to pull herself to safety.

"Good Job." Comes the voice again. "You survived the test in which we pretended to want to murder you. Please lie down on the ground, and the party retrieval commitee will come to escort you to the party, Where there will be cake. Sanya's eyes twitches.

"NO WAY!" She shouts, approaching a door. "THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL I'M GONNA BELIEVE THAT BULLSHIT!!!!" She begins pounding on the door, feeling it give slightly. 

"No, wait, you cannot go in there...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2009)

Flynn doesn't even bother to rub the lump on his head. Instead he dives for the cash that Kaya throws over him. He moves like a trained seal, clapping his hands and snatching the money out of the air. In his mind he counts every single Beri as he grabs them. But then Kaya doe's something truly horrific that may scar Flynn for life...

"And maybe you can get that too!" Kaya shouts as she tosses a fistful of dollars right into the drink. Flynn literally rips out some of his hair and bugs out, "NOOOOOO!! THERE'S LIKE 11,582 BERI THERE!!!!"  He quickly rips off both his boots, "MAN OVERBOARD GET ME A LIFE PRESERVER!! NEVER LEAVE A MAN BEHIND!!" he yells and then leaps over the railing as if his own flesh and blood has been tossed into the water.

Suddenly Usagi darts out his long right arm and grabs Flynn by the back of the collar and spins him back onto the deck. "Are you insane?!" he growls, "There's a Marine warship out there we have to leave now!"  

Flynn tries to jump back over the railing again but Usagi blocks his path. "But it's only 11,000 Beri!" Usagi exclaims. "EXACTLY!!!" Flynn retorts. *BABOOM!* Suddenly a stray piece of a cannonball hurls out of the sky and hits the water where the floating bills are, instantly incinerating them. 

Flynn drops to his knees and sheds a tear, "I"ll miss you my little green friends...." he mumbles and he does the sign of Oda. However suddenly Flynn can feel an intense anger build up inside the pit of his stomach. He leaps to his feet and points at the direction that Kaya just walked off. 

"DOES FLYNN HAVE TO SLAP A BITCH?!??!?" he exclaims, totally enmeshed in anger, unable to reason. He actually used to help run a very profitable prostitution business back in the day and Flynn was known to always keep his pimp hand strong.

Usagi laughs, "No offense but she'll kick your ass! HAHA!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2009)

"DOES FLYNN HAVE TO SLAP A BITCH?!??!?" Flynn exclaims, totally enmeshed in anger, unable to reason. He actually used to help run a very profitable prostitution business back in the day and Flynn was known to always keep his pimp hand strong.

Kaya stops and turns slowly.

There is absolutely no emotion on her face.

*Bam!*

She sprints forward, slamming Flynn's head into the ground, followed up by several kicks. Unlike her previous kicks, these were meant to hurt, sharp chops and attacks raining all over Flynn's body. She drives her elbow into his stomach, screaming with rage as she does so. Suddenly She grabbs Flynn by the collar and hoists him to eye level, her muscles trmebling from the effort. Only rage is on her face, shining brightly. 

"Never," She says slowly. "Say _anything_ like that again!" She shakes him, pushing him up against a wall. "You stupid, ignorant little man!" She drops him and kicks im once more before turning around and storming off to her private quarters. Unluckily for Jorma, he happens to be walking by at the time. 

"Did you see how awesome I was?" He asked Kaya eagerly, waiting for praise like a faithfull dog.

*THWAP!*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2009)

Flynn writhes on the ground, groaning in pain. The prostitutes never fought like that back at home he muses. He should've tossed a grenade at her. 

Usagi leans against the railing and laughs loudly, clutching his stomach, because it hurts to laugh so hard. He manages to suppress his giggles and takes a swig from his win jug. "I told you..." he mutters.

"AH SHAD UP!" Flynn retorts from the ground. He slowly gets to his knees, they still feel like jelly, however he's buoyed by one silver lining. "Never get that close to a thief," he mutters and he opens both palms of his hands revealing two large fistfuls of Beri. "This is only 9,347 Beri but I'll get the rest...oh yes I will, hehe."

Suddenly he springs to his feet. "YOU BETTER SLEEP WITH ONE EYE OPEN KAYA. YOU HEAR ME!!!!!" Flynn shouts. *POP!* A bone pops in his groin and Flynn crumbles to the ground in a crying heap, but he still manages to hold onto the cash, oh the precious cash.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 4, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra.*

"You want to give me some fucking elbow room here?" Marc asked annoyed tossing his elbows in warning. Tetra backed off a little bit as the duo walked around the resort taking in the sights. "Hey, look, a buffet" Marc said speeding off. Marc began running around the buffet loading up his plate with all the different kinds of food he could find. Tetra on the other hand dished out a modest meal with mostly salad. "What the fuck is wrong with you?" Marc asked looking at her plate when she sat down. "Aren't you hungry?" "Yes but if I eat like you, I won't be able to perform my ninja arts at a high level" she said smiling. However Marc had stopped listening and was instead cleaning off a rack of ribs. "Of course, that was a rhetorical question" Tetra said sighing. "Huh, you said something?" Marc asked looking up from his tacos. "Nothing, nothing at all" Tetra said quietly. "Geez speak the fuck up if you are talking" Marc said tossing aside a salad he picked up by mistake. "I am gonna go see if I can figure out how to use this fruit" Marc said getting up from the table. "Give me a second, I am justing finishing this salad" Tetra said eating faster. "Just shove it into your mouth, shit" Marc said starting to stroll away. Tetra waited until Marc had turned his back to shovel the rest of the salad into her mouth and down it with a glass of water. 

"So what are we looking for" Tetra asked as they walked around the island. "I will know when I see it" Marc said exhaling a cloud of smoke. Marc began to stroll away from the resort and into the jungle. Tired of walking on the ground Tetra took to the trees flitting about above silently. Finally after a few minutes of Marc cutting down trees with Tetra following him, "Ah there we go" Marc said. Tetra dropped down from the trees next to Marc, "how is a waterfall going to help you train?" she asked looking at the cascading water hitting the rocks and collecting in the pool. "Look just go train over there" Marc said getting annoyed. Marc walked over to the water fall and sat beneath the torrential downpour. Perfect Marc thought to himself, its almost like being crushed by the gravity but milder. Eventually his body would get used to this force and then he could work his way towards getting used his gravity. The only shitty thing about it was he couldn't smoke, he thought tossing his cigarette into the pool of water. Marc unstrapped his swords laying them next to him, he closed his eyes and began breathing slowly. How is that training? Tetra thought to herself as she practiced her weapon throwing on the tree. All he is doing is sitting there, if that really works he is something else.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 4, 2009)

Darver continued to struggle against the bombardment of cannonballs with the little energy he had left. It was shocking to see the Illuminati member in such a state. Makoto suddenly appeared and took out several cannonballs headed in Darver's direction. Darver tired his best to strengthen himself up so he wouldn't look weak in front of his subordinate.

Then, Hawkins arrived also with the aid of Makoto's speed. He had a look of rage on his face similar to Darver's. Gil was also present in the sky, silently hovering above the battlefield with his bananawani. "Let's blow this friend up, bossman. Before anyone can escape!!" Hawkins says angrily. Darver closed his eyes for a moment and began to meditate, or so it seemed. He clapsed his hands together in front of him and continued to meditate. The remaining reservoir of his aura energy surged about his body. Darver opened his eyes to look at both Hawkins and Makoto, two Makaosu members that have been loyal from the start. A stray cannonball flew straight for Darver. Darver lifted his hand and backhanded it away in another direction. 

*"That is an excellent idea Hawkins. With my remaining power and both of your abilities combined, we will crush this pathetic island. Gil, make sure no one escapes this place alive. Bomb any vessel that attempts to escape from this wretched island. Makoto and Hawkins, you two will assist me and bringing down remainder of this place."* Darver ordered in a commanding tone.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 4, 2009)

Gil's smile widened. "YES MY LORDO!" 

Gil and his rabbits went back to Bester floating in the sky. A change in the wind causes his bananawi to float towards the docks, where many people where leaving. 

"ATTACK, MY RABBIT WARRIORS!" Gil's attack rabbits drop to the ground and crush as many fleeing people as they can. Bester's baloons are popped by the rabbits, and the Bananawi drops on a pirate ship, destroying it instantly. Several battallions of Makosou Tero join in on the carnage, providing cover fire for the rabbits.

"FOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRR POOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Gil kills every pirate, marine, and civilian and his path, ripping their limbs off with his bare hands and bashing their skulls in with them. A foolish marine captain attacks Gil, but the insane Makosou stuffs a deck of razor-sharp metal cards down his throat. An attack rabbit throws him a bazooka, which he uses to blow up more people.

"Halt, Villain!" 

An armored knight on his equally armored steed jumps into battle, and slashes down a Tero before he kills a civilian. The knight charges towards Gil, and almost lops his head off had Gil not seen him. 

"Lady Ivalla's path must be kept clear!" 

In the forest outside town, Shwarz was carrying Ivala on his back towards town. 

"Worry not milady, you'll be safe." 

_The Infinite Injustice_

Rek runs up to the unamed crew's ship carrying Annie in his arms and Anglora following behind. He sees Jessie, the unamed crew's shipwright, and calls her to pick up Annie. 

The shipwright tries to get Annie from Rek, but the noble raises his arm."Hold on." 

Rek smirked, something he had not done in a few hours, and plants a kiss on Annie's lips. "That felt good. Till next time you lust for me, then." He hands over Annie to Jessie, and heads for the Windy Dirge. 

_Windy Dirge_

Matyr was lying on the deck, exhausted from having ran all the way to the ship. "That was tiring."

Uno looked around and saw that Rek was not there yet. "Has Rek arrived yet?" 

Ruru shook his head. "Afraid not."

"Rekkie-poo's not here yet?" Elza asked, worried. She dropped her new sword, hitting Matyr on its hilt. 

The group's conversations ceased when a couple of birds suddenly exploded in the air and set the mast on fire. 

"Get those masts doused!" Ruru yelled.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 4, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra.*

Tetra sat on the ground panting. It had been hours since she and Marc had come out here to train. She had practiced her weapons, form and did speed and strength exercises. All the while all Marc had done was stand under the water fall. Although he had not done much the constant barrage of water had taken its toll on him and he was throughly exhausted from holding his form since he had taken to standing. Although physically spent, he was also mentally spent from holding back his devil fruit power which still had a nasty habit of flaring up. His back shuddered under the physical strain and his head and shoulders drooped. "Ok thats enough" Tetra said appearing next to him. "I have no clue why you are doing this but your body is spent, lets call it a day." "No" Marc said stubbornly forcing his body straight. "Come on Marc" Tetra whined, "I am hungry, lets go get something to eat." "For fucks sake" Marc snapped "just go hang around Finner for a little while." Tetra could have kicked herself, she had let her guard down and forgot what Marc had become. He had been in unusually high spirits lately and she had taken it as a sign of him returning to who he used to be. But instead she had pushed the boundaries and annoyed him. "I'll bring you back some food" she said softly looking at him. But he had his eyes closed and merely nodded. Tetra departed the clearing leaving a struggling Marc who was almost at his limit of holding back the gravity. "Ugh!" Marc said falling to his knees as the combined weight of the gravity and water fall forced him to his stomach. This is bad! I need to get out from under the waterfall Marc thought desperately. Marc struggled to crawl out from under the thunderous water flow but his body gave out on him and he was washed into the pool. Immersed in water his body felt even more weak and useless as the negative effects of the devil fruit caught up with him. Flowing or moving water did not sap his strength but still water, salt or not, did! Marc sank hopelessly towards the bottom knowing this time Tetra and Finner wouldn't be around to haul him out. His vision slowly began to dim as his brain screamed for oxygen.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 5, 2009)

_Somewhere on the Grand Line..._
A large and sleek looking ship cruises over the waves of the massive ocean. Her name is _The Shark Superb,_ and she is the ship of the Black Sun Pirates, a Fishman crew quite unlike any other. 

As the ship skims along a wave, a large bubbling noise can be seen beside the hull. Suddenly Kaion flies out of the water and lands on the deck. He holds a giant Salmon in his right hand and a hammer and some nails in the other hand. He had been patching up a hole down at the bottom of the hull, it was due to burning damage. Kai hates it when ships become damaged for no good reason, its really the only thing that makes him angry in fact. 

Kai stares at Ginkai who casually lounges about the deck in his trademark laid back fashion. "OI GINKAI! Please don't smoke your fuckin' weed anymore below deck. You almost burned this whole ship down!" Kai has no problem with the weed itself, its just when people leave joints just smoldering on the floor when they're high as a kite, well that's when he's got a problem. 

Kai takes a casual bite from the still writhing giant Salmon in his right webbed hand. Working so much has made him hungry. "It's hard work keeping this ship in order ya know," Kai says with a full mouth.


----------



## Vash TS (May 5, 2009)

The sun beat down on Smirnov as he stood on the deck of his ship puffing away at a cigar. His course was set toward an island with a small town surrounded by tall palms. He was running low on money and supplies. This island looked as good as any to stock up. When his boat pulled up to the pier he noticed a medium sized boat with a jolly roger flapping in the wind.  

?*Pirates?I vonda how much they are vorth,time to get some money*? he said with a smile

The ship looks empty he thought to himself they must be in town. He walked through the town his eyes flashing everywhere for signs of the pirates. Just then he saw a grotesquely fat man with a gigantic mace waddling out of the bar with 8 men in tow, they were all adorned with an assortment of weapons. *KOECHUJI LEER* boomed down the street as Smirnov?s forearm connected with the fat man?s throat sending him hurtling into the gaggle of men behind him. 

?What the FUCK!!!? said the fat mat scrambling to get up rubbing his throat ?who the FUCK are you?you know what it don?t matter get him boys!!!?

Smirnov took off his coat and threw it on the ground assumed his battle stance and ploughed into the weapon clad group his scarf blowing wildly. He grabbed a pirate brandishing a sword at him and started to swing him around spinning on his heels. He threw him toward the group and followed him in. He than grabbed a particularly large pirate and shouted *BOMBA VLASTI* as he slammed him into the ground then shifted his grip to the man's neck as he grabbed the neck of another man and slammed them both into the ground *KHLODROSKA* booming down the street. He released them and grabbed for another attacker and missed by a hair. He looked around and noticed all those that weren?t layed out were running toward the docks, all except the captain.

?*Look like your crew abandon you fat man*? Smirnov said with a smile
?I don?t need those weaklings to fuck you up? the fat man said angrily through his teeth


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 5, 2009)

*Somewhere in the Grandline with the Black Sun Pirates.*

"Sorry yute" Ginkai said taking out a stalk of weed from his bag. "A just more time mi figet yuh zimmie" he said throwing the stalk into the grinder and giving it a few quick twists. He emptied the ground weed into his pipe and began searching for his lighter. "Bomboclat man, where di rass I put di lighter" Ginkai said rifling around in his bag. "Its behind your ear" Kai said pieces of salmon spewing from his mouth. "You a good yute still, nuff respect" Ginkai said lighting his pipe. "Wah you seh you want a hit?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 5, 2009)

Kai shakes his head, and gobbles up the rest of the Salmon in one last bite, bones and all. "No thanks, I don't smoke when I'm on the job. I've got to repair some loose floorboards on the aft deck, and then make some modifications to the prow, and then...." Kai stops in fact the list is so long it's best not to bore Ginkai with trivial matters. Sometimes he feels like the only one who cares about this ship. 

"Captain said we'll be at the Marine Base in a couple of hours, don't forget." They're going to raid a nearby midsized Marine Base, base G17, nothing they can't handle. 

The only reason why they're going to hit it besides restocking on supplies is because the rumor is that those corrupt Marines also sanction a slave trade on the side. They capture innocent Fishfolk and Merfolk and then send them all the way to Shabondy to be sold. The slave sellers reward them handsomely no doubt. Just the thought pisses off Kai as he thinks about it. Captain plans to hit them hard and fast, no mercy. 

"I'm going back below the water. You want a Salmon or something. I think I saw some a school of Marlin," he asks Ginkai.


----------



## Vash TS (May 5, 2009)

?*It look like your crew abandon you fat man*? Smirnov said with a smile
?I don?t need those weaklings to fuck you up? the fat man said angrily through his teeth

The fat man picked up his huge iron mace off the ground where it fell after the initial attack from Smirnov. He started waving it over his head and running as fast as he could toward the standing Smirnov. He swung the club with all his might. It connected with Smirnov's face and knocked him off his feet through the side of a building. 

?If that?s all ya got big man you wasting ma time? the fat man said with a laugh
?*You are stronger than all that fat suggest*? a voice came from inside the ruins of the building, he rubbed his jaw and spat out a mouthful of blood as he stepped back out into the street.
?*Time to finish dis little play time*? Smirnov said as he crackled his knuckles made windmills his arms.

He ran at the fat pirate as he started to move toward Smirnov swinging his club. He brought the club down as Smirnov?s shoulder drove into the fatmans stomach knocking the air out of him and knocking him to the ground. Before the fatman could do anything Smirnov slowly stood him up and gripped him around his waist and started to lean back. Slowly but surely the fat man felt his feet being lifted off the ground "*SMIRNOV SUPLEX*" he groaned as the fatman's head slammed into the ground 

?*I?m not done yet*" Smirnov roared as he repeated the suplex sending the mans head into the ground for the second time. 

"*Time to finish this*" he said breathing hard, he changed his grip to hold the fatmans waist with his head between Smirnov?s legs "*SMIRNOV DRIVER*" he roared as he jumped backward driving the mans head into the ground with the added weight of both men falling. Smirnov rolled the dead weight of the fat man off him and sat up

?*It look like I how you say it? I fuck you up fat man*? smirnov said breathing hard a smile cutting his face in half


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 5, 2009)

*Somewhere in Grandline with the Black Sun Pirates*

"Yeah man, mi ready fi sort out di rude bwoy Marines dem" Ginkai said downing a bottle of vodka. "By di time dis drink creep up on mi, ready fi war." "I'm going back below the water. You want a Salmon or something. I think I saw some a school of Marlin," Kai asked. "Yeh sort out a fish fi mi, di herb mek yuh mad hungry yuh zimmie" Ginkai said releasing a large cloud of smoke.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2009)

_A beach near G17_

A pink fishman comes out of the water with a backpack in hand. Her hair was soaking wet, and a viscous yellow slime the same color as her hair was dripping on her face. 

"Not again. Sometimes I wonder why daddy married mommy." The fishwoman mused. She took a deep breath, and looked at her surroundings. 

"Oooh, the surface looks pretty much like underwater, only dry." She thought. She saw a small group of strange fishmen walk by in a road near the beach. They had pinkish skin like hers, though some were of darker tan. Most of them were quite hairy, and they wore a white uniform similar to what she saw in books her father sent her. 

"Time to check daddy's log." The fishwoman takes a blue book from her backpack, it's pages made of a thin sheet of coral instead of paper. "Humans." She said, looking at a picture of one in her book. "Most of them are harmless, though in big numbers are dangerous. Some possess deadly powers."

The fishwoman runs towards the group and extends her hand. "Hi, I'm Nila. Pleased to meet you human." Nila takes the hand of the largest human, and accidentally electrecutes him. 

"Oopsie. Are you alright mr. human?" 

After a few moments Nila found herself inside a jail cell in Marine Base G17.

"Humans have bad taste in hotel room designs." She thought, thinking she was not captured for electrocuting the local Marine Captain.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 5, 2009)

*Paradise Island With Marc and Tetra*

As the light faded from Marc's eyes a female figure dove into the pool. She grabbed Marc kicked off from the bottom and surfaced. Unfortunately Marc was not breathing. The figure dragged him out of the pool and unto the rocks surrounding the pool. The female bent over Marc's chest listening for his heart while taking a pulse. Nothing! She tipped Marc's head back and began CPR . Meanwhile Tetra was making her way back through the jungle carrying food for Marc. Through the trees she could make out two figures by the pool. Taking to the trees she sped back towards the pool worried. However what she saw when she landed in the clearing sent her into a blind rage. "*YOU*" Tetra screamed dropping the food running forward. Finally Marc coughed sputtering water all over himself, stopping Tetra dead in her tracks. "Why can't he swim?" Malika asked "is he a fruit user?" "Y-" Tetra started but Marc quickly cut her off. "No, I am not" Marc said quickly still coughing, "I slipped on the rocks and knocked my head when I fell into the pool." Marc shot Tetra a quick look and Tetra quickly understood. Nobody was to know Marc was a fruit user if it spread it could turn out very badly if someone was prepared for him in battle. "Well take more care next time" Malika said smiling down at Marc who was laying on her lap. "We can't afford to lose you now can we?" Malika shot a glance at Marc's sword which were perched on the rock under the waterfall. "You should take more care of your swords, they will rust" Malika said her gaze fixed on the swords. "They can't rust" Marc said rolling off of Malika's lap to Tetra's delight. "Well please take more care" Malika said playing with her long raven hair "it could have gone quite differently if I wasn't out picking herbs." "I didn't catch your name" she said looking at Marc. "Gomes, Marc Gomes" Marc said flatly his breathing returning to normal. At the sound of Gomes Malika's eyes lit up and she quickly excused herself stuttering. "Geez, whats her problem?" Marc asked looking at Tetra. "I dunno, but I don't like her" Tetra said looking as Malika hurried off.


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2009)

Finner nursed his arm while muttering under his breath.

"Sheesh. Those women really were mad. It's not like I did anything.. Just taking a look over the wall really."

A brick sailed over the wall and hit Finner on the back of the head and sent him sprawling.

Finner sat up and began cursing while rubbing the back of his head. A large shadow suddenly loomed over him.

Finner looked up to see a very tall man in a Tuxedo and top hat wearing a Monocle and holding a gold tipped cane.

"Hello there good chap! You wouldn't happen to know where the Women's bath is hmm?"

"you can't be serious. You're wearing a Tuxedo on a summer Island? You should be boiling right now."

"Not to worry, I'm not really affected by the heat." The man grabbed Finner up and with surprising strength easily hauled him to his feet.

"Whatever. It's none of my business. If you want to know where the Women's bath is, It's right behind that building to the left and past the Costume Shop. Although I'd be careful if I were you. They're quite angry for women."

"I'll keep that in mind" the man said. "Well then, It was a pleasure meeting you young Finner."

The man tipped his hat slightly and walked off in the direction of the Bath house. 

"What a weird guy." Finner shook his head and started walking towards the Inn.

"Wait a second. How did he know my name? I never told him." Finner quickly turned around but the odd man was already gone.


----------



## Hiruma (May 5, 2009)

Larissa stopped in the middle of running away from Hawkins. Earlier, she had decided to make a run for it after Hawkin had been nailed by a cannonball, realizing that the area was about to be bombarded by artillery and that there would be little sense in continuing the fight. However, now there was some thing a little different.

She could feel Fluck's chaotic energy, although extremely weak, moving away. This meant that either Fluck was well enough to resume moving, or that someone had captured him and was moving him. Either way, it would be in her best interests to follow him right now. Although on some level she hated to admit it, her fate was now inextricably linked to his and she could not afford to let the chaotic youth die. 

The raven-haired girl turned in Fluck's direction and continued at an increased pace.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 5, 2009)

"BUT WHAT ABOUT THE KNIFE IN MY ASS?!?!" Marcks screams at MJ as Shin drags her away. The silver knife that V had thrown at Marcks is still embedded in his right cheek. For some reason MJ had told him not to remove it himself because then he would bleed to death.

Suddenly Dave turns around at Marcks. He seems to take stock of the sniper for a couple of seconds and then he shrugs. "I've got some basic medical training under my belt, here let me help you," he says. As he walks towards Marcks suddenly the Sniper starts feeling very much like Shin just did.

"No wait I'm fine. I'll just bleed to death.....I'M FINE!" Marcks exclaims frantically. 

As M.J. heard Marcks yelling she told Shin to "Slow down!"And then later added."Marcks needs some medical attention as well."Shin didn't slow down though, he spun around and just raced back up the stairs while M.J. was somewhat paragliding behind him while trying to hold on for her deal life while Shin was racing around.Back on deck he was just long to grab Marcks before he took off with both the sniper and doctor in tow.

"Watch the Ass, watch the freaking ass!!"Like M.J. Marcks' feet were no longer touching the ground and instead he was flailing around and praying to Oda that knife wouldn't come off all of a sudden, he'd rather not have blood spurting out of his right cheek.It was bad enough that M.J. would have to stitch his butt, he had a feeling that it was going to hurt like hell, and that not even mentioning the embarrassment.

Eventually the Shin express arrived in the medical bay, Marcks had arrived with the knife still where it was supposed to be, at least until Mary could get to it.He crawled on one of the beds and waited for the crew's doctor.
Shin just sat down on a chair, impatiently tapping his foot while Mary scrubbed up."Shin could you help me out?, normally I have Alph function as a nurse but since he's busy."


----------



## Vash TS (May 5, 2009)

?*It look like I how you say it? I fuck you up fat man*? Smirnov said

Smirnov scanned the crowd and said in a loud clear voice 
?*Who house I destroy*?? 

A man in the crowd stepped forward. 

?*I give you money to fix but you have to help me yes*?? the man nodded. 

He got up and walked over to the wall he?d broken when he was hit with the club. He picked up a piece of rope from the rubble and stared at it in his hands for a few seconds. He proceeded to tie up the pirates that remained groaning on the ground and hoisted the fat man onto his shoulders. Grab my coat he said to the man as labored away from the crowd of people. Dragging the tied men in his free hand.

?*OK dis is vhat ve do I carry dees pirates to the marine outpost and leave them right outside, you collect bounty and I give you a small cut for helping me out*?

?*Sounds like a good deal*? the man said happily

Smirnov watched from a distance as the marines came out and took the unconscious pirates into custody About an hour later the man came out carrying a bag over his shoulder. Smirnov waved to the man as he got closer and the man handed the bag over. Smirnov put his hand in the bag and took out a wad of belli and threw it at the man. He repeated the motion 

?*One for you one for your house*?. He then clapped him on the shoulder and started to walk back toward town to buy the supplies he needed. 

?*Dat vas hard I?m tired, dat fat man was the heaviest person I lift in long time*? Smirnov thought as he walked. After about an hour of moving around the town picking up odds and ends, Smirnov gathered all his goods. 

?*time to look for the black swords*? smirnov said to himself as he walked toward the docks. He was so lost in thought he didn?t notice the chaos at the docks. People were running everywhere and shouting at the top of their voices.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 5, 2009)

J4 (Jessie-4), and J6 (Jessie-6), walk into the medical bay suddenly. Rek had handed the two women over to Jessie before running off to his own boat. J4 carries an unconscious Annie in her arms while J6 carries Anglora who looks in even worse condition then Annie. Not surprising considering her encounter with Darver himself. 

"We've got two more wounded here. They'e really banged up," J4 announces. Both clones lay the two women on the opposite end of the medical bay, away from the screaming Marcks who is perfectly fine if it weren't for the knife embedded in his ass. 

"I WANT MY MOMMA!!!!!" Marcks yells frantically.

Up above Jessie and her clones unfurl the mighty sails of the Infinite, things are going from bad to worse and she plans on sailing away now. Dave meanwhile sits glumly on  a crate. He has no clue why everyone, especially the males of the crew are acting so weird around him. 

"Was it something I said?" he asks Jessie. He takes out a notepad and starts writing a song based on his heartbreak, and that special bond between friends that will last forerver. Maybe one day I'll get to sing it to the great Okama Queen him/herself he hopes. 

*BABOOM!*

Suddenly a cannonball explodes over his head.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 5, 2009)

*Paradise Island With Marc and Tetra*

A week had passed and Marc had spent all of his time under the waterfall to Tetra's disbelief. "How do you expect to get stronger if all you are doing is standing there?" Tetra asked annoyed. "You aren't going to stop asking are you" Marc said opening his eyes annoyed. "Its bothering me too much, you ate the fruit to get stronger but you aren't training" Tetra said twirling a shuuriken around on her finger. Marc appeared behind her in a flash. Fast! Tetra thought caught off guard. "Come stand in front of me" Marc said pointing to a spot a little under arm's length away. Tetra stood on the spot Marc pointed at baffled. "Are you ready?" Marc asked looking at Tetra. "Ready for what?" Tetra asked confused. "Just brace your body" Marc said getting annoyed. Tetra took her stance but when Marc increased the gravity she was still floored pinned beneath its crushing force. Marc quickly turned it off and Tetra inhaled sharply filling her air with lungs. "What was that?" Tetra asked getting to her feet. "Gravity" Marc said flatly. "The fruit I ate was the Inryoku Inryoku no Mi. When I ate it became a gravity man, it was a paracemia type." "How do you know all of this?" Tetra asked surprised at Marc's understanding of his fruit. "I researched it when we got to the resort" Marc continued "there is a marine scientist called Dr. Vegapunk who researches devil fruits. Apparently the Inryoku Inryoku no Mi has appeared once in this world before, meaning I am the second person to eat it. The book would not tell me the past user and all it had about its abilities were increased and decreased gravity within a certain area, which I had already figured out." "Oh, so by sitting under the water fall your body is getting used to that kind of pressure" Tetra said realizing. "Exactly" Marc said moving back under the waterfall. He doesn't seem to have realized that by getting used to increased gravity he has gotten faster Tetra through to herself smiling. 

Meanwhile elsewhere on Paradise island two figures were meeting in secret. "Are you sure the swords were black?" a man's voice asked. "The sheath and handle were black, I did not get to see the blade" a female voice answered "he also said they couldn't rust." "To think we would find the black sword pirate here" the man said laughing to himself. "He said he wasn't a fruit user though" the female said interrupting. "He is lying" the man snapped "you had to pull him out of the pool didn't you. My scars will never let me forget his power. That fucking Gravity man, the black sword pirate. He will pay." The man said punching a wall turning it into rubble. "Leave me out of this, I only agreed to help you because you said I would go to prison if I didn't" Malika said worried. "You kept your end of the bargain, so I suppose I can let you off" the marine said. "What do you plan on doing to him?" Malika asked worried. "I plan on killing him" the marine said getting up leaving her behind.


----------



## Vash TS (May 5, 2009)

Rensuei was up in the crows nest looking down on the deck of the Black sun pirates' ship at Kai and Ginkai. He liked Kai well enough but Ginkai always smelt of smoke and alcohol and that smell upset his nose. He decided to go down and see if they were ready to go he was always ready for a fight. Spines came out of his finger tips and toe tips and he crawled down the main mast and dropped onto the deck looking for Kai but he'd disappeared over the side of the boat. He turned to the only person left to talk to. He hated talking to Ginkai, he was always high or drunk and it always took him a minute to understand what he said.

"Why are we still waiting?" he asked Ginkai
"Yow mi nuh kno still, mi jus a wait ya so and gwan hole a smoke till dem seh we cyan go" came the reply through a cloud of smoke

Rensuei could never understand what Ginkai said, he stood there for a moment trying to think about what he meant and thought he got the gist of it.

"We should go NOW!!" he said with a touch of annoyance in his voice

"I'm going back up to sit and look at them capture more of our peope" he said with fire in his voice as he crawled back up the mast

"Da bwoy deh jus wah war all di time" Ginkai said as he took a deep draw of his pipe and coughed clouds of smoke


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 5, 2009)

*Somewhere in Grand Line with the Black Sun Pirates*

Ginkai watched Rensuei climb back up the mast laughing. "Bwoy a real gal clown man to rass" Ginkai said to himself exhaling a cloud of smoke through his gills. Suddenly a huge marlin came flying out of the water and landed on the deck. "Rerrr, nuff respect" Ginkai shouted down at Kai who had dove back down to continue working on the boat. Ginkai grabbed the fish and slammed it against the mast killing it. "Dis a guh mek some nice fry fish" Ginkai said tossing the fish over his shoulder making for the galley. Ginkai took out a massive pot and threw it on the stove filling it with oil. He took his hunting knife out of his bag and began cleaning the fish. He quickly began rolling some festival to accompany his fish which he had thrown into the pot with some herbs and spices. He took out a dutch pot filled it with oil and threw it on the stove. When it was hot he dumped the festivals he had made into the oil and they sizzled violently. Ginkai stuffed some more ganja into his pipe and took a draw waiting for the food to finish cooking. When it was finished he dumped everything on two plates and carried it up to the deck. "Wah yuh seh anyone feel fi some food?" he said offering the crew.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

Rek arrives on the ship, tired. His mother sees him arrive, and runs towards her son to give her a hug. 

"I was worried sick!" She said, tightening her hold.

"I'm quite fine, mother. But it is best that we leave now." From what Rek saw, the Makosou were beaten down enough. Surely this meant that someone won the first skirmish.

Rek's mother nodded. "Good luck then,Rek dear. Mother will be going to her ship now." The Du Mortis Matriarch released her son and walked off the ship. 

"Oh, and Rek dear!" She yelled back. "Your Cousin Bahuk left early, so you all lose your priveleges. Grandfather has already been contacted of this, and he's ordered the marines to hunt you and your cousins down as well. Good Luck!"

"Bahuk..." Rek facepalmed. 

_Inana Docks_

"Ragh! Duck Kissers like you make me sick!" Gil yelled at the armored knight. His Rabbits throw him his morning star, and the knight and clown begin to battle.

Meanwhile Gesser continues his rampage as he sinks more and more ships. The fearsome Bananawi then turns its attention on the Infinite Injustice, and rams its head on the ship.


----------



## Vash TS (May 5, 2009)

There was a heavy smell of cooking wafting up to Rensuei's nose up in the crow's nest he realised he hadn't eaten since they started observing the marines. He looked down and saw Ginkai on the deck with a large bowl of fish and something he called festival. He liked that festival thing but he knew Ginkai had probably seasoned the fish with ganja and he hated how that tasted. Just then he saw something that made his blood boil. He jumped off the crows nest and landed on the deck with a thump.
"They just captured another one!"

"So what you wah do den?" Ginkai said

"We should go see exactly what's going on" Kai said as he pulled himself onto the deck

"Humans nuh strong enough to hol a fishman i think this a wase a time" Ginkai said as he stuffed more food into his mouth

"I swear the weed makes you dumber, enough of them can overpower any fishman" Kai said looking at Ginkai

"Fi real mi neva tink bout it like dat" he said looking up from his food

"We have to go free them before anything happens!" Rensuei said angrily

"I'm going NOW!!" Rensui said as he dove off the side of the boat

"I can't let him go alone he'll probably kill all the marines in there if i don't stop him" Kai said as he dove off behind Rensuei

"Yow mi hungry mi ago follow dem man deh when ah dun eat" Ginkai said finishing off his food


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2009)

*With Sanya*

Dodging a round of gatling fire from the Aperture Science security box, Sanya finally broke into the room where her boots and gloves were being held. Ripping the Portal gun off her arm, she slipped her hand into the glove. "AAAAAAAHHH!They messed with it!" She shouted. The glove fit tighter now, and she could feel strange wires running from her fingers to the jet dial in her palm. Experimentally, she twitched her finger, sending a short burst of air out of the dial. Another twitch of a different finger revealed a less powerfull blast. Sanya grinned. "Upgrade..." She quickly slipped into her boots and other glove, discovering they had the sme new application. Running out of the room, she took a dial enhanced leap to another platform. "It's actually a lot easier," She said to herself. "I never could've done that with the old ones." She took another leap onto a catwalk and quickly followed it, leaping gaps until she came to a large white door marked simply: Control Room.

"Wait." Came the computer's voice. "Please do not enter the room. It would be a great..."

*Baboom!* Sanya shot bother her hand dials at it at once, causing a huge dent.

*Baboom! Baboom! Crash!*

Finally the door caved in. 

Sanya gasped when she entered the room. Hanging suspended from the ceiling was a large robot, complete with gatling turrets and electric arms.

"Hello," Came the voice. Sanya gulped. _This_ was the voice? "I am Gludas," The voice continued, eeirily calm. It leveled all of it's very impressive firepower at Sanya. "The test is over. Aperture Science is no longer in need of your services. Prepare to die."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 5, 2009)

_Marine Base G17..._
Captain Matthew Longhorn sits back in his lavish office, counting a stack of gold coins from a heavy chest. 

*"I take it that the money will suffice?"* asks a refined voice from the den den mushi on Longhorn's desk. 

"Yes, yes it will," he replies with a laugh. All told he's made about 75 Million so far just in the last two years alone since he started this little operation. Out of pure coincidence G17 happened to be situated right next to a so called ocean floor sea lane that Fishfolk and Merfolk used to make their way towards Fishman Island which lay all the way at the bottom of the Red Line. Sometimes they would stop by and resurface to ask questions or attempt to trade but all they got in return was an iron collar and shackles. 

"I take it the Strawhat incident has not diminished your profits?" Longhorn asks the voice. He'd hate to lose out on this lucrative relationship. *"No in fact those insane rookies actually destroyed the auction house of our closest competitor, Disco. Now I'm the only game in town."* 

"We'll I'll keep sending these Fish mongrels your way as long as there's a market for 'em," Longhorn cuts off the line and goes about securing his money.

_Elsewhere..._
Two Marines stand watch across the rocky shore that leads up to the tall tower of G17. Rensui surfaces above the water and strides ashore, followed by Kai. 

"Oh so you're going for the direct approach..." Kai mutters at Rensui. Both Marines notice the Fishmen and they aim their rifles at them. 

"YOU THERE STOP WHERE YOU ARE!" they shout. They both approach slowly with their rifles raised at Kai and Rensui's faces. Before Rensui can do something stupid Kai walks towards the two Marines with a pleasant demeanor. "Uh hello, I think that we took a long turn. We're trying to get to Water 7 but..."

"SHUT UP YA FILTHY SEA MONGRELS. WE'RE TAKIN' YA INTO CUSTODY!!" one of the Marines interjects. He reaches into his belt and pulls out an iron collar. Kai facepalms, "You shouldn't have done that," he mumbles. 

*BABLAM!*

Suddenly Rensui throws slaps away the rifle of the second Marine and he decks the man, flinging him across the ground end over end. 

"HOW DARE YOU!?!?!" yells the other Marine but before he can fire, Kai headbutts him and he goes out like a light. He'll have a big headache in the morning. Suddenly a loud alarm blares from the tower and shouting can be heard in the distance. 

Kai sighs, stealth would've been so much better. "Let's just find where they have the prisoners," he mumbles. He also hopes that Ginkai and Tigre will be along soon.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 5, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra*

Good Marc thought as the water crashed down on him his body was used the thunderous flow now. Marc got out from under the water soaking wet, he reached into his pocket for his cigarettes and matches and it was then he realized how dumb it was not to empty his pockets before training. Annoyed he tossed his ruined matches and cigarettes into the pool. "Here" Tetra said tossing him a pack of his favorite cigarettes and a box of matches. Marc caught them confused, "you don't smoke" he said looking at her. "But you do" Tetra said turning away smiling to herself. She resumed her training while Marc lit his cigarette taking a long draw. Exhaling a cloud of smoke Marc increased the gravity around him, and smiled. It felt pretty much normal now, so he upped it as much as he could. Marc strapped his swords to his back and drew his Katana and wakizashi. Marc began to practice his unorthodox style under the increased gravity. Even when his body and muscles screamed he refused to stop twirling his blades. Tetra who had finished training but this time watched him in awe. His style was unique and strange but she found herself captivated as he break danced on his back with his blades whirling. Marc tossed his katana into the air and then realized what a fatal mistake that was, he quickly jumped back expecting the blade come flying down because of the increased gravity. But instead it twirled gracefully in the air as if ignoring the gravitational field. Confused but delighted Marc tossed his tanto into his mouth and rolled forward catching the katana. Marc labored on into the night switching between his blades and attacks. It was only when his legs gave out and he crashed to the floor his swords still clutched in his hands and mouth did he decide to call it a day. Tetra came over and helped him to his feet and the two of them set off for the resort. They were half way between the resort and the waterfall when they heard a voice from the trees above them. "Who is your lady friend Kyle?" the voice said laughing. "Show yourself" Tetra said her hand on her blade. Kyle?! Marc thought quickly, who was this person. A marine dropped down from the trees his sword on his shoulder. "Long time no see Kyle" he said laughing. "How do you know that name?" Marc asked angrily.


----------



## Vash TS (May 5, 2009)

?*Time to look for the black swords*? Smirnov said to himself as he walked toward the docks. He was so lost in thought he didn?t notice the chaos at the docks. People were running everywhere and shouting at the top of their voices. 

?*Vhat is happening?*? Smirnov said as he grabbed a man by the scruff of the neck.
?ssssssss some ppppp pirates ran onto the docks torched 2 ships and then sssssss set sail, they almost burnt down the dock house? the man stuttered. Smirnov dropped the man and swung his head to where he ship was docked. Smirnov let out a heavy sigh as his eyes fell on the smoking charred ruins of his small ship. 

?*Dat is vhat I get for being sloppy*? he said. 

?*I am coming black swords*? he said softly looking toward the south.


Smirnov walked back into town to buy a few more things. He couldn?t waste an entire day on this island, he had to get to the grand line to find the black swords pirate. He walked onto the beach and proceeded to chop down palm trees with his hands. It only took him a few hours to fashion a raft out of the palms and a make shift sail out of the blankets. He loaded his things onto the raft and shoved off for the last island in North blue before reverse mountain.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2009)

Inside her cell, Nila remarks how interesting surface dweller jewelry is. 

"This is really pretty! Back home we only have coral cufflinks, you know." She tells her cellmate, a flounder-type fishman.

"Are you retarded? We're in a jail, you ditz!" He yells at her, annoyed. 

"Jail? Wow, humans really do have a horrible taste in architecture if all their hotels look like jails."  The fishman facepalmed.

Nila surges electricity through her cuffs, weakening it. She then breaks out of it relatively easily. 

"I think I'll go complain to the manager of this hotel about the horrible people they make you bunk with in their rooms, as well as the crappy service. I don't want to point fingers, but one of these guys took my stuff, and you bet your gills I want them back!" 

Nila attacks the cellbars with a spin kick, breaking free. Several guards are alarmed, and surround Nila. 

"Hold it!" They yell, aiming their guns.

"Oooh, this reminds me of karate school! I can't believe hotels in the surface have karate classes!" The marines throw confused looks at Nila. 

"Okay! Doplhin Spin Kick!" Nila attacks all the marines surrounding her with a spin, sending them flying. 

"That was fun! Maybe this hotel isn't so bad after all." Nila thought. She headed out of the jail, ignoring the cries for help from her fellow fishmen. She goes outside, and sees several other fishmen fight the hotel 'bellboys.'

"Oh, boy, classes aren't over yet!" Nila yelped, charging into battle with the other fishmen.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 5, 2009)

*With Ginkai*

"Why the rass mi feel say dem fuckas start di raid without me" Ginkai said diving into the water. Powering his way through the water Ginkai sticks his head above the water for a brief second and catches the sound of alarms in the distance. Moving off at top speed he quickly arrives at the Marine base surfacing and climbing out of the water. Making his way up the rocky approach Ginkai finds a bunch of unconscious marines. "Bomboclat, mi a miss everyting to rassclat" Ginkai says taking his pipe out of the bag which he had waterproofed. Lighting his pipe Ginkai followed the trail of unconscious marines until he caught up with Kai and Rensui who were in the process of pulling down a door. "Rass man, unnuh couldn't jus brace fi one second mek a man finish him food an ting" Ginkai asked the duo as they pulled down the door taking a significant part of the wall with it. "Good you are here" Kai said looking at Ginkai, "we could use the firepower." "Yeh man, straight" Ginkai said taking a bottle a few bottles of rum out of his bag. He downed them quickly belched loudly and laughed. "Ready fi roll in a few minutes" Ginkai said wiping his mouth. The trio passed through the doorway into the next room, however quite a few marines were in the room waiting for them. "Bomboclat" Ginkai said looking at the numbers. The marines rushed them and the three fish men assumed their stances to fight. Ginkai however was having a difficult time fighting because he was not drunk yet. A marine opened a gash in Ginkai's arm as he knocked another one across the room. "The man violate to rass" Ginkai said kicking him across the room. Suddenly a fish woman bursted into the room and charged into the battle.


----------



## Vash TS (May 5, 2009)

Rensuei rushed into the room. He lived for this, his spines popped out of his fingers and toes and he dropped his stance until he was running on his hands and feet. He sprang into the nearest group of marines and began slicing his way through them. Even if his spines didn't kill they paralysed what even they even scratched in a matter of minutes. He wasn't holding back now, he was burning with fury at the humans that were capturing and selling his people like animals. He Jumped onto the wall and ran along it to bypass a group of marines. He hopped off the wall and drove his spines into the chest of a marine aiming a gun at him, the gun went off and caught a marine in the group he ran past. He spun to face them and dove into them curling himself into a spinning ball of spines and poison. He caught about four marines with his spines and watched them look at the wounds in dismay. They weren't fatal but his poison would be making those wounds burn like they were on fire. he turned and left them standing there the poison setting in. He saw Ginkai having a little problems with a group of marines. He snarled and ran toward the group and stabbed two of the men in their back and pulled them away from Ginkai.

"don't die you weed smoking jackass" Rensuei snarled

"Watch di man nuh all dat talk bout im nuh like meh an im ah gwan help meh" Ginkai laughed as he head butt the last man standing

"Shut up and fight" Rensuei said and spat on the ground


He turned and saw something that made him stop dead in his tracks. A beautiful fish woman destroying marines left and right, the way she moved made him think about his mother for some odd reason. While he was lost in nostalgia he heard Ginkai shout and a marine flew past him

"Watch wah you a do bwoy else yuh goin ded" Ginkai said with a laugh

Rensuei just spat again and got to work again on a group of marines watching the fishwoman out the corner of his eye.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 5, 2009)

*Marine Base With the Black Sun Pirates.*

Suddenly Ginkai stumbled while walking forward to the next group of marines. A smile split his face as his body unconsciously went into his drunken fist stance. The rum had taken effect and Ginkai now began to sway about the place taking out marines left right front and center with unorthodox punches and kicks. A marine ran at him with a sword but Ginkai ducked it laughing while he swayed back and forth his knees threatening to buckle. The marine swung again and Ginkai grabbed his wrist and twirled into the marine's embrace as if they were dancing. Ginkai tripped him and the marine's face was driven into the pavement as Ginkai elbow dropped him. Ginkai walked forward stumbling towards the next group of marines who were bewildered by the swaying fish man. "I-is he drunk?" one of them asked unsure of what was going on. "Ah who di bomboclat yuh a pree suh" Ginkai slurred stumbling forward. Ginkai dove forward and head butt the marine in his stomach causing him to pass out. Ginkai lay on the floor laughing while the marines swung their swords down. Ginkai did a handstand at the last minute and spun his legs flailing wildly. The crowd of marines went flying as his kicks connected. Ginkai began to move towards the next group of marines but the ground gave way beneath him and he fell into the darkness.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 6, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra*

"I asked you a fucking question" Marc snapped at the man who continued to laugh. "It seems I was mistaken" the marine said taking a good look at Marc "you are the splitting image of Kyle you see, so its understandable." "I am not going to ask you again" Marc said letting go of Tetra his hands moving to his swords. "You couldn't beat me even if you weren't tired" the marine said yawning. "Marc whats going on?" Tetra asked her hand on her blade. "Did you just call him Marc?" the marine asked his gaze shifting to Tetra. "That would make perfect sense that this whelp is Kyle's son" the marine said scratching at his face. "I asked you, how do you know my fathers name" Marc said drawing his swords annoyed. The marine was about a head taller than Marc but he seemed a lot skinnier and less built. "I guess you won't stop with the annoying questions will you" the marine said sitting on the floor. "I am Marine Commander Siles Decosta" the man said looking at Marc who was still on edge. "I have met your father several times, in fact I have spent quite a bit of my time hunting him" Siles said stroking his chin. "Kyle Gomes, Captain of the black sword pirates or Black sword Kyle as they call him at Marine HQ." "My father wasn't a pirate" Marc shouted. "What are you talking about?" Siles said confused. "Of course he was boy what do you think he was?" "My father was a pirate hunter" Marc said gripping his swords so tightly his hands started to bleed. "Is that what he told you?" Siles asked laughing. "Take a look at this boy" Siles said tossing Marc a piece of crumbled up paper. Tetra picked it up and smoothed it out. "Marc this is-" she stuttered. Marc glanced at the picture only to find a picture of his father staring back at him with his arms folded, the hilts of his swords protruding from behind his back just like they did for Marc. Underneath the picture there was a caption. "Black Sword Kyle. Wanted Dead Or Alive.  330,000,000 Reward for his capture.


----------



## Vash TS (May 6, 2009)

Rensuei was lost staring at the fishwoman, he sensed something dangerous and reacted immediately by flipping back and digging his spines into to a wall. A long thin sword flashed where he'd been standing seconds before  

"you disgusting fishman scum, i'll put you in a cage like the rest of them after I slice you up" said a tall man in a marine uniform with a long white coat. 

The tall man sheath his sword and spun on his heels and stalked out the room where the battle was happening 

"I'LL RIP YOU TO SHREADS!!!" Rensuei roared as he ran after the man 

He saw the white cloak disappear around a corner, as soon as Rensuei rounded the corner he saw the cloak disappear into a doorway. Rensuei charged into the room and found the marine standing in the middle if the room his hand on his sword hilt.

"I'll be the one doing the slicing" Rensuei spat at the marine


----------



## InfIchi (May 6, 2009)

With the LTP-

  ?Urgh?? Jason rubbed his head and walked out on deck. ?How long have I been asleep?? He looks around. ?WHEN THE HELL DID WE DOCK ON AN ISLAND!?? He shouts. But, it seems no one is around?. ?Ah? hello~?? Jason calls out. ?Oi, Don?t shout so loud.? A voice Jason never heard before called out.  ?Huh?? Jason looks around, then heads towards the front of the ship and looks down.

  A man with a skull bandana and all grey outfit yawns. ?Ah.. where you sleeping?? Jason blinks. ?Yeah, and I would have liked to sleep a little more.? He stands up and brushes himself off. Jason jumps down onto the dock. ?Well, Sorry.? He rubs the back of his head. ?Eh. Doesn?t matter.? Nolan shrugs. ?I?m Jason by the way.? He holds out his hand. ?Nolan.? The man comments.

  ?Where? Where exactly am i?? Jason rubs the back of his head. ?Eh? Diala Island. It?s known for it?s shipwrights.. but well, Ain?t water seven here.. that much?s true.? He takes out a pack of cigs, hits the bottom, a single cig pops up, he places it in his mouth and takes out a lighter. ?What?s a pirate doing here anyway?? Nolan?s eyes narrowed as he lit the cig in his mouth.

  ?I wish I knew. I woke up and my crew was?? Jason stopped mid sentence. ?H..How did you know I was a pirate?? Nolan holds up Jason?s wanted posted. ?This is you, Right Jason Rodgers.? Jason gulped. ?Eh, Don?t worry, met your crew already.? Nolan balls up the page and tosses it into the water. ?I was a bit concerned. Hell we all were.? Nolan begins to walk off, Jason following behind.

  A day before-

  ?Where the hell are we!? Belle shouts. ?I DON?T KNOW! JASON?S THE ONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO NAVIGATE!? Bolt shouts. ?DON?T SHOUT! YOU?LL MAKE YOUR WOUND WORSE!? Belle answers. ?YOU?RE THE ONE MAKING ME SHOUT!? Bolt and Belle butt heads. ?Sigh.? Kama sits on the look out, looking out. ?There?s not much out there.? He comments, Suddenly though, his eyes shift. ?WAIT! LAND HO!? He shouts, jumping down onto the deck and ripping the helm away from Bolt. 

  ?WHAT THE HELL!? Bolt shouts. ?If you had paid attention to what I said, you would have known there?s land. THAT WAY!? He spins the wheel hard left. ?WAH!!!? The boat almost tips over as it turns. Most of the crew  nearly falling off the edge. ?WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!? they shout as the boat flattens out. ?LAND!? Kama points. 

  Within a few minutes the crew arrives at an island. ?YES!? they cheer and jump off the ship. ?Ah wait! What about Jason!? Belle is about to turn back, along with Eve. When a group of Shipwrights show up, all wielding different carving and cutting tools. ?Oi. What?s a bunch of pirates doing here.? The crew blinks. 

  ?Hehehe? You picked the wrong day to screw with us.? Bolt draws his Sai, James draws his swords. ?WILL YOU CUT IT OUT!? Eve and Belle smack the two over the head. Kama sighs along with Rex, ?How?d you put up with it?? Kama looks at Rex, who pulls out a bottle of rum and takes a swig. ?I drink.? He comments.

  ?Pfff?? A laugh comes from the crowd, Nolan steps out. ?These guys, These are the little tree pirates?? He shook his head. ?Damn. I was expecting this too.? He sighs. ?It?s alright people. Get out of here.? He waves. ?EH!? You can?t just!? The man was cut off. ?Do as your supervisor says and stop slacking off damn it!? Nolan shouts. ?YOU?RE THE ONE WHO SLACKS OF!!!? They all shout before walking off. 

  ?You.. Trust us?? Belle blinks. ?I read the news, you guys don?t attack islands for kicks. You?re welcome here aslong as you don?t fuck it up.? Nolan lights a cig and takes a hit. ?Well.. Thanks!? Belle smiles.

  Now-

  ?They?re set up at one of our inns. Don?t worry.? Nolan comments. ?Ah? thanks?? Jason bows. ?Oi, you want us to take a look at that ship for you. Seems it?s taken a beating and it?s not as young as it used to be.? Nolan takes a hit from his cig. ?W?would you!?? Nolan shrugs. ?I ain?t no shipwright but sure.? Jason blinks. ?But? you supervise shipwrights?? He comments. ?So.. Being in charge doesn?t mean you know how to do the job of your men.? The words hit too close to Jason?


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 6, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra*

"This is a lie" Marc said tossing the paper aside. "I have checked the bounty lists, if my father was a pirate I would have seen him. Are you suggesting my father was a Shichibukai level pirate behind his families back?" Marc snarled rushing forward. The Marine rolled backward as Marc's sword split the earth he had been sitting on. "Look" Siles said jumping to sit on a tree branch "I don't give a shit what your father's reason for not telling you was but, you will take me to him." "My father died years ago returning home from the grand line" Marc shouted up at the marine "he was overrun by pirates while he made his way back to north blue." Siles began to laugh uncontrollably, "like a bunch of north blue pirates could stop your father." "I am actually surprised he got away from us when we caught up to him" Siles mused to himself. "After years of tracking the bastard to think we would catch him while he was returning home" Siles said holding his sides. The air around Marc grew heavy as he lost control of his fruit. "*YOU* were responsible for my father's death?" Marc shouted uncontrollably. "I can't take all the credit" Siles said smiling "it took quite a few warships to bombard his ship forcing him on to ours. Even then if we didn't have an admiral with us he would have killed us all." "He fought an admiral?!" Tetra said shellshocked. "Well to be more accurate he fought Kizaru *after* he had killed several vice admirals and hundreds of other marines. He still managed to fight Kizaru for sometime before Kizaru could incapacitate him. I actually thought we had the bastard after Kizaru was finished with him, but either he didn't know when to give up or Kizaru was sloppy maybe a combination of the both. But he actually managed to slip his sea stone cuffs, grab his swords and jump ship with a marine breathing apparatus, but not before leaving me with a few presents for trying to stop him" Siles said grudge-fully. Siles raised his shirt to show three long scars across his chest, "pretty aren't they" Siles said hatefully "just seeing those swords makes them throb." "You said seastone cuffs" Tetra interrupted "Marc's father was a fruit user?" "It would seem someone here actually listens to what I am saying" Siles said to Tetra. "Yes he was a fruit user" Siles said disgusted "a lot people want to think he knew the underwater current that would take him to his island ran in that part of the sea, but I don't want to give the bastard that much credit. It was sheer luck he managed to turn up on his island alive much less survive our assualt to see his family one last time." "I think I have heard enough of your bullshit" Marc growled landing next to the marine swinging. The Marine blocked the blows with his sword and kicked Marc from the tree. "I just told you, you couldn't beat me even if you weren't tired. I have had to fight your father, you are nothing compared to him in swordsmanship and you don't even have his fruit, the Inryoku Inryoku no Mi."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2009)

*Marine Base G17...*
The alarms blare all throughout the base. Longhorn get up from his chair and slams his fist onto the desk. *"What's the meaning of this?!"* he yells. A squad of Marines rush into his office suddenly.

"Sir a group of Fishmen are releasing the prisoners!!" 
*
"WHAT?! Now that will not do!"* Longhorn shouts. He presses a button on his desk and his wall retracts revealing a small monitor. The monitor is connected to a visual den den mushi in the prison section. On the screen Longhorn can see a group of unknown Fishmen battling with his men.....and winning. Longhorn clenches his fists. 

I'm not going to lose out on this cash cow Longhorn thinks. Longhorn get's on the den den mushi. *"This is Captain Longhorn to my elite Lieutenants. Report to the prison block immediately and quell the rebellion by any means necessary!"  *

Over in the mess hall of the base, four Marine Lieutenant's get up casually from their seats and head towards the prison cells. Meanwhile Kai races towards the other prison cells holding various Fishmen of all types and species. Kai grips the  iron bars and pull them off each cell. 

"YOU'RE ALL FREE!!!" Kai shouts, feeling the rush of adrenaline and joy at seeing the Fishmen run out shouting in happiness and some even start attacking their Marine captors. The whole places devolves into a full scale riot. A smile forms on Kai's face, now none of them will have to go through what his mother and father went through. 

As he runs towards where two Merpeople are stuck in tanks filled with water suddenly the wall in front of him explodes, hurling Kai backwards violently against a set of iron bars. Kai grimaces in pain and looks up at three Marine officers, and they all look dangerous not like the other Marines, Kai thinks. 

"This riot is over..." one of them announces casually and he draws a Katana, charging at Kai meanwhile the rest of the officers fan out to stop the Fishmen from escaping.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 6, 2009)

*Marine Base G17*

Ginkai landed hard on his back but he was so drunk he didn't even feel the pain. "Wah di rass" he said looking up at the hole he had fallen through. His vision was blurry but he could make out several explosives lining the ceiling. Someone had detonated the floor beneath him and caused him to fall to the lower level. "It seems I have caught one of you bastards" a man said from the corner of the room. "Ginkai sprang to his feet wobbling around as he moved closer so he could see the man through his drunken haze. Even drunk Ginkai could tell this wasn't a normal marine. "I am lieutenant Karl Barnes" the man introduced himself "you are in violation of the marine code of conduct as laid down by the world government, I ask that you immediately surrender yourself or face deadly suppressive force." "Bomboclat is diss you a diss bout man a violate" Ginkai said angrily. "It seems you won't come quietly the marine said taking out a pair of gloves and slipping them on. "Then come" he said beckoning to the fishman.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 6, 2009)

The alarms could be heard across the hallway. Men running and shouting could be heard as well.
The whole base was under attack by a group of fishmen. Some of the prisoners were free already trying to escape or even unlock the other cells.
Only one man was standing calm as he slowly stood up and looked the chaos. As Barni saw the situation he decided that it would be a good chance to make his move as well.
"Beach I am coming!!" Barni said and with a powerfull move he balsted himself in front smashing the bars of his cells and destroying the wall around it. His dark figure comes out of the dust. The marines notice him as well and other fishmen that were running all around to find an exit. 

_"Sir! Fishman Barni escaped from his cell as well!!"_
Before the marine ends his words, Barni appeared in front of him grabbing his face and casually smashing his skull with his left hand.
"Let's see who is here....?" Barni whispered as he walked forward searhing for the intruders.

Suddenly he hears an explosion coming for some meters in front. Several fishmen scream from pain and injuries and he can see a marine with a sword that seems stronger than the others attacking to another remaining fishman.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2009)

The Marine swordsman charges at the downed Kai with his katana unfurled in a slashing pattern. He wears a white officers coat and a white fedora that obscures his eyes. Kai gets to his feet and draws both his pipe hitch knives from his belt. *CLANG!* He clashes his long knives with the steel blade of the Marines Katana. Kai's thickly muscled arms vibrate slightly. This one's stronger then a normal human Kai muses. 

The Marine officer peers at Kai but his eyes are shrouded by his hat, "Hmm...I'll give you this one chance to walk back to your cell and I won't kill you," he mutters in a low voice. 

Kai considers it for a second, "Sorry but I think the wide open sea sounds more attractive," and he thrusts the Marine backwards. He slides on his feet but quickly stops. 

"So be it...but I'm no ordinary Lieutenant," he mutters casually in the same low voice. Suddenly he spins around with his Katana outstretched, *"Killing Wave!"* he exclaims, as a wave of concussive air flings out from the force of his slash. Kai's eyes widen at the slicing wave and dives for the floor. The spiraling wave cuts straight through the thick concrete of the walls around them and even slices through the iron bars. Several Fishmen get caught in the wave and crumple to the ground in bloody heaps. 

From the floor Kai looks at the fallen Fishmen and feels intense anger, *"THEY WERE FREE!!"* he yells. Suddenly he bounds off the ground and tackles the Marine swordsman straight through the wall of the prison. The Marine stabs him in the shoulder as he gets flung backwards but Kai just yells even louder in anger and they both blast straight out into the open. Both fighters roll end over end across the ground and then onto the beach.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 6, 2009)

Ginkai wobbled forward hiccuping, he belched and fell forward on to his stomach. The lieutenant looked at him lying on the floor confused. Is he drunk the marine asked himself? The marine advanced cautiously as Ginkai lay on the floor breathing hard. Suddenly Ginkai sprung up throwing a back handed punch. The marine parried his punch and caught him with a hard right hook to the stomach. Ginkai stumbled backward swaying. "I have studied the fine art of boxing" the marine said observing the fish man. Suddenly Ginkai wretched throwing up the food and rum he had just consumed. Without the alcohol he was now somewhat sober. This is bad Ginkai thought as he wiped his mouth, I can't fight at a high level without alcohol. Ginkai took his bag off of his back and looked at the contents. He cursed himself silently, he had only taken one bottle of rum because he thought it would have been enough. Suddenly he remembered the bottle of vodka he drank, vodka was a creeping liquor. If he could hold off the marine until the effects set in he would win. Strapping the bag back to his back Ginkai assumed his drunken stance. He rushed forward attacking but the marine parried and blocked his blows fairly easily. "Oh, your movement has gotten slower and weaker" the marine observed hitting Ginkai in the face with a short jab. "I will give you one last chance to surrender peacefully" the marine said his hands guarding his face. "Go suck yuh modda" Ginka said aggressively rushing forward.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2009)

Kai rolls across the sand and barrel rolls to his feet like a pinwheel. Blood seeps out of a stab wound in his right shoulder. Meanwhile his Marine opponent, that cutthroat murderer, Kaion thinks, also flips back to his feet with elegant precision. 

The Marine swordsman stretches around his neck and small bones pop. Then he dusts off his white Marine coat and finally his fedora, revealing short cut straight brown hair, and dark hued eyes. "It's been a while since someone tossed me through a wall," he mutters as he puts his hat fedora back on. "Now where we?" he asks. 

Kai answers him by barreling his fist at the Marine's face. "Ah yes..." he mutters and he nimbly sidesteps Kai's punch, feeling the power of it as it moves through the air. In response he slashes at Kai's midsection with a blur of his hands, striking outwards like a quick pit viper. His slash hits home and cuts into Kai's right side. Kai snarls in pain but counters with a powerful spin kick, a move from his Fishman Karate arsenal. The marine manages to sidestep and avoid the meat of the kick but it still glances off his chest, blasting him backwards. 

Kai moves in with his Piephitch knife to finish him but suddenly the Marine spins around and slashes right at the sand. *"Killing Wave!"* he exclaims. A powerful air slice flies out of his Katana and flings sand all around the two enemies like a tornado. Some of the sand gets into Kai's eyes and blinds him. Kai stops charging and tries to clear his eyes through the swirling sand. 

"Behind you..." mutters the Marine as he zooms past Kai's back and lightly slashes his back. "I'm going to play with you first before I kill you..." the Marine's voice echoes through the sand. Kai staggers around trying to clear his vision, trying to listen...

Suddenly he hears and feels light and stealthy footsteps approaching. "NOT THIS TIME!!" Kai bellows as he spins his arm around in a spinning backfist, timing the blow just right. *BABLAM!* He feels his muscled arm connect with the side of the Marine's skull. 

"Let's go for a swim!" Kai yells as he blindly and he grabs the Marine, who stabs at him but Kai muscles through the pain and dives into the shore with the Marine in his grip.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 6, 2009)

_On the Infinite_

J4 (Jessie-4), and J6 (Jessie-6), walk into the medical bay suddenly. Rek had handed the two women over to Jessie before running off to his own boat. J4 carries an unconscious Annie in her arms while J6 carries Anglora who looks in even worse condition then Annie. Not surprising considering her encounter with Darver himself.

"We've got two more wounded here. They'e really banged up," J4 announces. Both clones lay the two women on the opposite end of the medical bay, away from the screaming Marcks who is perfectly fine if it weren't for the knife embedded in his ass.

"I WANT MY MOMMA!!!!!" Marcks yells frantically.

"That's just perfect."M.J. sighed as she learned two more wounded had arrived, these two even far more injured then Marcks and Shin."I'll quickly patch up Marcks, Shin could you take that pen and notepad there and just write down what injuries they have and where, try to touch them as little as possible."Shin followed the orders and after picking up the items he started with inspecting Annie.

"Where are the scissors?"He asked."I may need to cut through the clothes of these ladies in order to save their lives....Heh heh."Not only did it sound like a load of B.S. but that look on his face was simply too devious."Hey, maybe I can help."Marcks added, with a similar devious look on his face."Heh heh He-AAAAH!"That evil laugh of his was cut short by M.J. gently putting a little pressure on the knife."You're not doing anything and Shin you better respect their privacy or I'll slip something into your food."She said before she rolled Marcks towards the O.R.

"Slip something in my food?, as if."Shin just shrugged and wanted to proceed cutting trough their clothes, well that is until he stumbled on something else during his search for a pair of scissors."1001 Undetectable poisons."And "The effects of female hormones in the male body."And many more books with titles like that made him reconsider and instead he just followed Mary's orders.


----------



## Vash TS (May 6, 2009)

*Marine Base G17*

"I'll be the one doing the slicing"

"Don't you want to know why I chose you?" the marine asked

"I'll make you die suffer" Rensuei roared as he charged the marine running on all fours

His spines flashed and the marine took a step back and drew his sword in one motion. Rensuei skidded and flipped back a few times and stood up strait. He regarded the marine he stood there his right foot facing Rensuei and left foot in the back making a 90 degree angle with his leading foot. 

"What's wrong scum, you scared?"

Rensuei started to walk to his left and watched how the marine adjusted his stance. The only thing he moved was his leading foot, Rensuei also noticed that he made his body a smaller target by standing sideways. Rensuei was never a strategic fighter he fought on instinct but he'd never seen a stance like this before. 

"Do you know why I chose you?" the marine asked Rensuei

Rensuei took this opportunity to charge his opponent he charged in running on all fours and the marine thrust at him and he reacted by jumping upward and slashing downward at the marine and caught him on his outstretched sword hand the marine slashed upward and caught rensuei on his forehand. Rensuei landed behind the marine and stood up and looked at the marine a big smile on his face.

"That's all I need to fin..." Rensuei started to say and was cut off by the marine

"Like I was saying before you tried that little cheap shot you scum"

"There are no cheap shots in a fight, there is only winning" Rensuei said just wanting to be defiant

"Do you know why I chose to fight you?"

Rensuei thought if this marine wanted to talk he'd talk as long as he wanted his poison would already be working on the marine. 

"I saw you ripping apart those marines like the savage you are, I noticed that there were men you barely touched but they simply stood there and stopped fighting."

"Those spines are poisoned right?" the marine said with a smile

Rensuei just looked at him

"Yes and you should be slowing down about now" Rensuei said and he rushed the marine and swiped at the marine and scratched him across his chest with both hands and slid on the ground behind the marine. He stood up and regarded the marine.

"you done?" the marine said dabbing the wound with a smile

"It's not working" rensuei said with shock

"Yes I Luitenant Juan Carlos Ferdinand worked in the great Gaol Impel Down with Chief Warden Magellan for three years. I was poisoned everyday for three years by that irresponsible man, no poison you use will ever compare to him"

"Lets get serious" Juan said assuming his stance and thrusting at the shocked fishman


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 6, 2009)

*Paradise Island With Marc and Tetra*

"The Inryoku Inryoku no Mi" Siles finished. Thats the fruit Marc ate Tetra thought to herself, the odds of that astronomical! Marc landed hard on his back and rolled to his knees standing up. "I won't accept the fact my father was a pirate" Marc said darkly, "he wouldn't lie to us." Siles laughed almost falling out of the tree. "Like I said I don't care what you think, I was here to find Kyle." "Don't you dare say my father's name again" Marc spat. "But since he is not here" Siles continued as if Marc had said nothing, "I suppose I can kill his brat right here and now ending this line of pirates." "I am a pirate hunter, just like my father" Marc snarled. "Pirates and Pirate hunters you are all the same in the eyes of the marines. A plague on this planet and the world government, something to be exterminated" Siles said dangerously. "Even if you are Kyle's whelp you don't have anywhere near his skill or potential, or his fruit for that matter. His fruit combined with his style is what made him a really dangerous man" Siles said stroking his chin. Marc appeared next to Siles on the branch his swords twirling. Siles blocked the Katana but the wakizashi sliced through the air and opened a shallow wound on Siles' cheek. The blade wasn't long enough Marc cursed. "My my, it seems I have underestimated you a little" Siles said wiping the blood off of his cheek and licking it off of his finger. "Marc stop we can't fight him in this condition" Tetra called up at him. "There is no we in this fight Tetra" Marc said "you will sit there and watch." "I can't do that" Tetra said throwing her hands out "you will die." "This man has insulted the pride of my family" Marc shouted down at her "don't you dare insult my pride by helping me." Tetra fell silent, if she helped Marc right now it would be better off if she had let him die. "Oh, you aren't going to accept her help?" Siles asked looking curiously at Marc "this isn't going to last very long you know." "You better hope it doesn't" Marc said tossing his tanto into his mouth "because I won't let you die until you have been to hell and back."

*Marine Bas G17 with Ginkai and the Black Sun Pirates.*
Ginkai hiccuped and sprang to his feet. After being thrashed about the place by Karl the vodka had finally set in. "Yuh ready fi di war bwoy?" he slurred wobbling forward.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2009)

Suddenly J1 and J3 stride into the medical bay carrying Fluck, and Dave, who looks like he just got hit by a cannonball, which is exactly what just happened. They lay Fluck, and the deckhand, on separate cots. Jessie's clones are working overtime today. 

"Tatsu just flew down with Fluck but he's helping Miss Jessie fight a giant alligator up top and Dave got hit by a cannonball," J1 says with a sigh. 

Meanwhile Dave starts moaning from his cot and looks at Shin who stands over Annie, at the other end of the room. MJ won't be able to assist until she deals with Marcks in the OR. 

"Shin-san....Shin-san..." he moans and he waves his hands around, "Would you be a pal and get me something for the pain?" he asks the Swordsman. 

Meanwhile on the deck, the fearsome Bananawi belonging to Gil, bashes into the bow of the Infinite. The ships rocks back and forth from the impact. Jessie hurls both her mallets at the creature and they bounce off its hide. 

"We need to get that thing out of the way before we can move!" she shouts at Tatsu. Tatsu nods and he flies into the air avoiding cannonballs and killer rabbits. "Dragon Fire!" he shouts and he spews a giant stream of flame at the creature. The Bananawi growls in fury and lashes its body about rocking the ship even more but in its vilent trashing it creates a space to maneuver. 

_The Infinite_ sails outwards with all her speed. Back on the dock however, Larissa runs towards the ship. She had tracked Fluck's presence there. _"WAIT!!"_ she shouts and she takes a flying leap, grabbing onto the back of the railing with tips of her fingernails. 

One of the clones who's adjusting the sails of the rear mast notices Larissa. "Who the hell are you?!" she shouts at Larissa.


----------



## Vash TS (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in North Blue*

The small gray clad figure walked out the naval outpost with a frighting scowl on her face. Her orange eyes burning with so hot they made her flame coloured hair look dull.

"Forget what you saw, there is NOTHING you can do about it" replayed in her head

 She would not forget they had killed her entire tribe in the name of some world noble.The faces on the wanted posters on the wall called to her. She would find the strongest pirate she could find. By working with them she would get what she wanted. She would do anything to see the World Government burn. She knew all the strongest pirates were in the Grand Line. From all the stories she heard they fought the Marines and World Government and even won sometimes. She?d have to find someone that won all the time. She had a goal to work toward she would not quit until she found a strong pirate. Since she didn?t particularly like talking to humans she used her two mice Meek and Squeek to find info for her. They could ask no questions but between them she could find out all the gossip a town had to offer. She sent them into town and returned to the forest to set up a camp and cook herself some dinner. 

Her wolves Storm and Cloud were off in the forest hunting, the pair of dire wolves were brother and sister and very capable hunters. Storm was often angry and blood thirty while his sister was more calm and subdued. They evened each other out one raw power the other one the brains. As she gathered sticks to make a small fire to cook what ever they brought back for her to eat. She heard a chirp from her hawk Rain. Rain was a larger than average hawk and strong enough to carry off baby goats and sheep and had done so in the past

"They?ll be back soon girl, if you?re so worried go look for them"

the hawk chirped again and fire laughed and said ?Well if you don?t want to share with them go find your own dinner? 

With that the majestic hawk took off into the air soared high above the clearing until it was out of sight. Those guys really crack me up she said to herself with a small smile she hadn?t smiled or laughed much lately but her friends never failed to make her laugh. What would I do without my friends she thought as he arranged the sticks. She lit the fire with a couple of rocks then got to work fashioning a crude spit with the other sticks. The wolves were the first to return dragging a large oxen looking creature with huge horns. 

"I take it you chased it close to here before you killed it" she said as she got up and pulled one of her large knives from her belt. The large black wolf yelped and barked in what sounded like indignation 

?Yes I know you aren?t yearling pups Stormy I was just asking" she said in a defensive tone. 

She cut out a large part of the animals flank and cut it into more manageable pieces for her to roast and salt to carry on with them. The black wolf growled and barked at her as she was sticking the steak on the spit. 

"Oh cmon Storm are you going to complain about everything? I did not take the best part. Tell him Cloud he?s being so grumpy" 

The gray wolf looked at her and barked playfully, Fire burst out laughing 

"You?re right he IS grumpy all the time" 

the black wolf growled deep in this throat and Fire looked at him 

?Aww don?t be like that you know I love you to bits Stormy" she said as she got up and hugged the shaggy wolf?s neck. 

"You guys can have the rest of that Rain said she was going to find her own food." 

She got to work on turning the spit as the pair of wolves went to work on cleaning the rest of the oxen to the bones. As night was falling her mice returned, she lifted them up and listened intently to their rapid squeaking. 

"Hmm, a huge man bigger than papa fighting other men?" 

Her father was the biggest man she had ever seen. 

?How much?" she asked, one mouse chattered rapidly  
?4 and one that could count as 3? she laughed 
?He beat a fat man.? she said still laughing 
"This could take some looking into" she said 
one of the mice chittered something
?he already left? do you know which direction he went?" she said in an exasperated tone
"Down between the sun? Hmm he went south maybe he?s going toward the grandline too. Good work guys" she said and pulled a small sack off her belt and laid it on the ground and threw a few nuts in there, the 2 mice ran inside. They lived in that sack when they weren't out scouting and information gathering for her. She heard a rustle of wings and looked up and there was Rain holding a rabbit in her talons. 

"Well we all have our dinner, I?m going to eat and get to sleep" 

She ate one steak and wrapped the other tightly in some cloth to eat tomorrow. When they were at sea Rain fishing would be their only source of food and raw fish was hardly something she wanted to eat.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 7, 2009)

Nila's face pales when she sees several fishmen die before her eyes. 

"What are you doing? Stop!" Nila attacks the marines with fury, sending kicks and karate chops all over the place. She sees a large marine about to strike down the flounder-type fishman that was her cellmate, and charges to attack.

"What kind of sick hotel are you running!" She yells at the captain as she kicks him away from the fishman.

"What are you, a retard? We're marines! It's our job to imprison people like you! Now be a nice little fishie and get back to your cell before I kill you! Don't you know who I am?" The man yelled.

"I don't care who you are! Dolphin Spin Kick!  " Nila attacks the marine with a spin kick, but the marine blocks the attack with his steel mace.

"Hrah! I'll end your life here you slimy bitch! This is payback for shocking the captain!" The marine strikes Nila with his mace. Nila is sent flying towards a drunk fishman, but she ignores the fishman she landed on. 

"You'll pay for that! Facebuster!" Nila jumps to the air and strikes down from above with a powerful kick. The marine captain blocks the attack with his mace, and takes out his pistol and shoots Nila in the shoulder. 

"Agh, guns! They're a lot scarier than what daddy said." Nila mused. The marine attacks again, hitting her in the chest with his mace and was about to follow it up with a bullet shot. 

"Oh no you won't! Dolphin Chop!" Nila strikes the marine captain's gun arm with a karate chop, her superior fishwoman strength sending him reeling. 

"You'll pay for that!" The marine swings his mace and strikes Nila in the face. 

"THUNDERBOLT FACEBUSTER!" Nila meets the attack with a swinging kick from her right leg, electricity surging through the small green fins on her legs, something she inherited from her mother. 

Both strikes meet, sending a shockwave throughout the area. Nila and the marine's attacks are locked in a deadlock, until a surge of electricity bursts through the mace, shocking the marine. Nila takes advantage of this moment of weakness, and attacks the marine captain with a kick to the face. 

"THUNDERBOLT FACEBUSTER!" Nila follows the attack up with another kick, and finishes the fight, electricity jolting out of the marine's body.

"I'm checking out of this hotel." She says cooly to the defeated marine  before assisting the other fishmen fighting the marines.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2009)

*"That is an excellent idea Hawkins. With my remaining power and both of your abilities combined, we will crush this pathetic island. Gil, make sure no one escapes this place alive. Bomb any vessel that attempts to escape from this wretched island. Makoto and Hawkins, you two will assist me and bringing down remainder of this place."* Darver ordered in a commanding tone.

Hawkins nods at Darver, "I'll help you do that and more," he tells the Makaosu leader. He reaches into his pocket and takes out the Poneglyph map that he had managed to snatch just after the tournament was called off. Oda knows what information the Poneglyph that it leads to will hold. He'll make sure to show it to Daran when he gets back to base.

"I have what I need. So let's paint the town red." he says with a mischievous grin. "You lead and I'll follow."


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 7, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra*

The clash of metal rang out in the dense jungle as Siles blocked a thunderous blow from Marc's dual blades. Pinning the wakizashi between his Katana and Siles's Katana he grabbed his tanto from his mouth with his free hand. Marc made a quick strike with his lightest blade but Siles ducked and his hat was cleaned off of his head revealing short spiky black hair. Marc tossed the tanto back into his mouth grabbed his wakizashi and kicked Siles off. Siles somersaulted and landed gracefully on the floor below. Marc pursued him trying to seize the tempo of the fight. Siles ducked the strikes and tripped Marc, but before he could fall to the ground Siles kicked him hard in the chest and he flew backwards and crashed into a tree. My body can't take much more Marc thought as he struggled to stand. I will have to risk it and use the power of the fruit. Marc decreased the gravity around him and launched himself high into the air. That jump wasn't normal Siles thought to himself as Marc's ascent came to its peak. Marc increased his gravity at the apex of his jump causing him to plummet towards the earth at break neck speeds. I can't move Siles thought as Marc bore down on him, what is this pressure? Siles raised his sword to defend himself and the resulting clash sounded like a lighting strike and Tetra clapped her hands to her ears in fright. The force created a depression where Siles had been standing. Siles jumped back looking at the cracks in his blade and to Marc who was panting. "I am impressed" Siles said surveying his blade "the strength required to crack the sword I am holding is difficult to imagine. That jump wasn't normal, neither was the descent come to think of it, that was the power of your fruit. What is it?" Siles asked looking at Marc. "There is no point in explaining anything anyone who will soon depart this world" Marc said darkly sheathing his Katana. Marc spat the tanto into his hand and took his stance. "Using the lighter blades?" Siles asked looking at Marc's Wakizashi and Tanto. "I suppose I should get serious" he said tossing his white marine coat aside. Siles appeared behind Marc swinging his blade horizontally at Marc's back. Marc smiled as Siles' blade hit his sheathed Katana. The sheath is as hard as a sword?! Siles thought. Marc spun and opened a wound on Siles' chest with his tanto he swung again with his wakizashi but Siles' grabbed his hand. "I have had enough of you and your petty little tricks" he snarled. He drew Marc into a rising knee strike and Marc felt blood escape his lips as Siles' knee dug into his stomach. Marc staggered backwards clutching his stomach, but his already tired body gave way and he fell to his knees. Siles rushed forward and swung a roundhouse kick that connected with Marc's face sending him sprawling. Struggling to stand Marc's body gave out and he collapsed exhausted. Tetra stepped in front of Marc and Siles hoping to defend him. "You can't fight him" Marc coughed "step aside and save yourself." "Like I could do that" Tetra said her hand on her blade hilt. "Then stand me up" Marc said "we have to run." "I can't carry your weight and outrun him" Tetra said as Siles advanced. "You can just trust me" Marc said with urgency "hurry up." Tetra bent down and helped Marc up. Marc focused on his fruit reducing the gravity around them. "GO!" Marc said as Siles began running attempting to prevent their escape. But Tetra jumped to the trees carrying Marc, flitting from branch to branch they quickly left the swearing Siles behind.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 7, 2009)

*Marine Base G17*

Suddenly Ginkai goes sprawling as a fishwoman comes crashing into him from no where. "Rahtid" Ginkai said as the fishwoman sprung to her feet jumping back into the fray "tings did a gwan ova suh?" Ginkai asked confused. "You don't have time to be looking elsewhere Karl said throwing an uppercut that Ginkai parried. "Huh?!" the lieutenant said confused "where did this strength and speed come from?!" I smile split Ginkai's face, the vodka had finally set in. "Ting a look dark inna fi yuh corna right yah now" Ginkai said diving forward while spinning. His drilling head butt caught the marine in the chest and he was blasted through the wall into the adjacent room. As the smoke settled a bunch of rubble came flying through the hole in the wall as the marine pulled himself into the room panting. "That was quite a blow" the marine said rubbing his chest. "Yuh feel suh?" Ginkai asked staggering towards him. Ginkai threw a few quick unorthodox kicks and punches and the marine did his best to block and parry but the sheer number and force overwhelmed him and he toppled. He tried to stand but his face was forced into the floor as Ginkai body slammed him. "Well now dat fi yuh goose cook to a higher level mi a seh" Ginkai hiccuped moving on.


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2009)

Schmee felt heavy vibrations in the water. He quickly unwound a rope of seaweed and resurfaced above the water. What he saw confused him at first. He saw a marine base being attacked by a pirate ship. Apparently the marines were losing.

"This is interesting" Schmee thought to himself. "Perhaps these pirates know where Captain Hook is."

Schmee clambered aboard the ship and looked around. "Hmph. There's nobody here.. I suppose I'll just wait for them to come back."

Schmee climbed to the top of the Crow's Nest and decided he would take a quick nap.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 7, 2009)

Barni can see all around dead bodies of marines and fishmen, blood on the wall and the battle still continues.
Suddenly two marines run toward him with swords. Barni looks at them and the marines as they approach him notice his real size. Barni casually grabs them from their heads and lifts them up. His eyes are still midclosed from his sleep and with all the dust around he could not clearly seperate them from marines or prisoners. "Shit, you are marines!" Barni crushes their heads with each other and then throws them away.

As he walks forward he sees a big opening on the walls and then walks outside of the building. Many marines are outside in lines but nobody moves for an attack. From the crowd a man that seems different from the others steps forward and yells at Barni *"I am the Chief Warden and my duty is keep everyone inside this prison"*

Barni thinks for a second "I am already out you fool, so you are not a Warden anymore, right?" and he smirks.
The Chief Warden pulls out of his back a huge gun and aims him straight at his head. "BAM!!" a big spherical bullet only a little smaller than a cannonball moves for Barni's head at great speeds. And then something strange happens.
Barni opens his mouth into but it becomes larger than it should be and the bullet go straight into his mouth. Barni casually brings his mouth into its normal shape and size and just stands there and grins with his white teeth.

"I can eat everything." Barni says as the tall Chief Warden runs forward him drawing an Axe this time.
Even the Warden's great size he still remains shorter than Barni the great fishman.The Warden delivers a strike with his Axe only to miss and smash a rock instead of Barni.
*"You are faster than I thought."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2009)

Kai and the Marine swordsman plow into the water. He holds the Marine in a tight bearhug as he propels himself with his powerful legs through the murky depths. Even still the Marine swordsman stabs at Kai but he shrugs off the attacks as he feels the water rejuvenate him and replenish his strength. Suddenly the Marine attempts to stab his sword into Kai's right neck gill. Kai quickly kicks away the Marine, flinging him through the water. 

The Marine however seems to remain calm and as he stops his backwards momentum he brings his Katana high over his head and slashes downward violently at Kai. _This one is certainly tenacious_ Kai thinks as the Marines slash literally cuts through the water itself and sends a swirling blast wave at the Fishman. 

*BABLAM!* The blastwave hits Kai straight in the chest and he hurtles headfirst all the way to the sea bed, crashing with a huge impact and raising up clouds of silt and particles. The Marine quickly swims back to the surface knowing that he can't hold out without air for much longer. Suddenly however a violent tremor shakes the seabed where Kai hit and he zooms out of the bottom like a torpedo with both his arms raised upwards. He swims far faster then the Marine ever could and bashes straight into the man with his fists. 

*"Torpedo rush!"* Kai exclaims underwater. The Marine flies out of the water followed closely by Kai. The marine attempts to defend but his momentum is to powerful to control. Kai flies over the Marine and flips over his head with his leg outstretched. *"AXE KICK!"* Kai yells as he smashes his heel right into the chest of the Marine, sending him craashing back into the water, creating a geyser of water from his impact.

Kai dives back into the water and a minute later he walsk back onto the beach carrying the knocked out Marine over his shoulder. He never kills unless he has to. Kai lays the Marine onto the beach and looks back over to the blasted prison entrance. A group of Marines fight it out with another Fishmen and others. He quickly runs towards the Marines and begins thrashing them about.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 7, 2009)

Some minutes later....

"Eat this!!" the Warden yells as he delivers a strike with the back of his axe on Barni's head buying him into the sand. The Warden calls the marines to arrest the fishman but then Barni's hands appears out of the sand grabbing Warden's feet and making him fall down as well.

Barni stands up cleaning the sand from his body and rubs his head. "You cannot stop me like that! I have trained my body to a higher degree so I cannot be hurt by weak strikes like that!"

 As the Warden stands up once again Barni leaps into the air and then delivers a direct punch on the right chin sending the Warden crushing himself on the beach ground. 
*"Fucking fishmen!!" *the Warden officer yells as he stands up and grabs once again his large Axe with blood all over his face.
"Don't insult us...." Barni says calmy but delivers a powerfull kick full of rage into the Warden's stomach sending him away and making him split out a lot of blood.

At the same moment Barni hears a sound of an impact and sees a large wave of water. The marines run towards the injured Warden and try to clean the blood over him.
Another fishman appears thrashing every single marine out of the way.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2009)

Kai grabs a Marine's rifle and smacks him with it. Then he kicks away another. He looks at the Fishman who seems to be in the thick of this mess, fighting the Marines. 

"Hey you're free my friend!" he tells the large Fishman. He looks like he can handle himself but Kai doesn't want anyone taking any risks besides himself and the crew. "Get out of here while you can!" 

Kai suspects that the commander of this base might be quite powerful and that if he is as dangerous as his hunch tells him then their success is not really so assured.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 7, 2009)

Barni looks at the fishman that was smashing away the marines and then talked to him.
"I am not taking orders from anybody..." Barni said in a calm tone while he was keeping away a marine from his face while he was trying like a maniac to hit Barni with his fists.
"But as you I am free and I don't want this freedom if I don't make the guy that is responsible for all these to pay."

Barni finally throws away the marine "So, if you want we can do this together...what you say?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 7, 2009)

*Marie Base G17*

"Yute yuh see mi friends dem?" Ginkai asked an almost unconscious marine holding him up by the front of his clothes. "There are some of them fighting on the beach" he said before passing out. "Rerrr respect yute" Ginkai slurred staggering forward. "Hol on which way is di beach again" Ginkai asked but the man spoke no more. Ginkai staggered into the next room which was littered with unconscious Marines and fishmen alike. As he moved through the base he eventually caught wind of the other scuffles taking place around the base and began to move towards those. Eventually he finds himself on the shore, despite his blurred vision he can somewhat make out a scuffle taking place not too far down the shore. Diving into the water he powers his way toward the scuffle zigging and zagging in the water unable to fully control his movement. Surfacing he stumbles on to the beach his hands flailing knocking several marines aside. "Bloodclat a you dat Kai?" Barney asked surprised, "who dis yute be?" "Just fight Ginkai!" Kai shouted tossing a rushing marine into his fellow marines. "Nuh worries yute" Ginkai said plowing into a group of marines.


----------



## Vash TS (May 7, 2009)

*Rensuei VS Juan Carlos Ferdinand*

Loud clangs rang out as Rensuei's spines and Juan's sword clashed over and over. the same thing happening Carlos thrusting and Rensuei batting the thing sword down into the paved ground. It had been about 5 minutes since they started back fighting and the marine was slowing ever so slightly Rensuei was trying to decide if it was the poison or the light slashes he'd gotten on the hamstring of Carlos. Rensuei had picked up a number of small slices all over his body where he was able to deflect a strike that would have most assuredly stabbed him though.

"I thought you said you would make me suffer I don't see any suffering, all I see is you defending and not being able to fight me properly because your petty poison doesn't work"

Rensuei smiled he'd figured it out, Carlos had boasted that the poison had no effect on his body and he had believed him. It was simply that the poison wasn't as effective, it still affected him. it probably worked very much slower. He'd have to apply the poison directly to critical spots if he did in fact want it to work. Rensuei concentrated on his posion producing glands and his back spines and finger and toe spine dropped poison now compared to simple glistening with them before. He didn't have unlimited poison in those glands if he used this much for more than 2 minutes he'd need an entire 24 hours to refill the sacks. He watched the marine with a smile on his face.

He dropped to all fours and decided he'd finish this before his poison was done. He'd have to take a blow to finish this man off. Once he'd accepted what he had to do the next step was easy. He charged at the man and Carlos thrust he took the marine's thrust in his shoulder and plunged all his spines into the marines chest where the marines lungs should be. Carlos pulled out his sword and roundhouse kicked Rensuei across the room until he slid and hit the wall. Rensuei got to his feet and held his shoulder.

The marine's chest was drenched with blood. He looked at Rensuei with a surprised look on his face. 

"It's burning isn't it all your insides are on fire." 

"What did you do to me?" Carlos said as he dropped to his knees breathing getting abnormal

"I thought about something you said"

"Everyday for three years you were poisoned...you never became immune to the poison, simply resistant to the small levels of poison. So I used all the remaining poison I had for one last strike directly to your lungs. With that much poison your breathing should be already slowing."

"I'm not dead yet" Carlos said using his sword to get to his feet breathing abnormally

"You will be in about 5 minutes your lungs will stop working and you won't be able to breathe. You will lie there and suffer to the end" Rensuei said with a grim smile on his face

Rensuei walked over to the white jacket on the ground, i'll borrow this he said with a smile and put the too big jacket and walked out the door loud wheezes filling the room.

He ran back to where they entered looking for his friends, he saw them through a hole in the wall decimating a large group of marines with an unfamiliar face on the beach. He bounded off toward them and spun himself into a ball and plowed into the back of the group of marines and started ripping and slashing every where until there were none standing.

"Is everyone ok?" he asked the rag tag group of fish men

"Jusssssssssss cooooool Dadda" Came a slurred reply from Ginkai who was blinking and rubbing his eyes looking at Rensuei

"I've been better" Kai said looking at Rensuei with an amused look

"What's with the marine jacket?" the unknown fishman said

"Who's he?" Rensuei asked Kai nodding at the tall fish man

"Immm name Baaaaarni" Ginkai slurred

"He said he'll help us take out the base commander and stop their little operation" Kai said as he shot a look at Ginkai who was swaying side to side.

"Yow wha a gwan fi da jacket deh" Ginkai said still looking at him and rubbing his eyes

"Shock value? Seems to be working" He said smiling

"What now?" Rensuei asked Kai


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 7, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra*

"We need to find Finner" Tetra said as she carried Marc "we can't take him alone." "I already told you there is no we" Marc said concentrating on keeping the gravity at almost zero. "I am going to rest and kill him by myself" he said darkly. Arriving at the edge of the resort they made for their room, but they were intercepted by Malika. "What do you want now?" Tetra said roughly. "Your room isn't safe" she said. "What do you mean the room isn't safe?" Tetra asked confused. "You are the one who betrayed us" Marc said realizing the look of guilt on Malika's face. "I didn't have a choice" Malika said crying "he threatened to imprison me in Impel Down if I didn't assist him." "So you sold out innocent people just to save your own hide" Tetra said angrily. "This job on this island is all I have left" Malika said crying "I have no family or friends or anything." Tetra opened her mouth to give a nasty retort but it was cut short by Marc. "Is there any place we can hide so I can recover my strength?" Marc asked exhausted. "Marc how can you forgive her so easily?" Tetra asked in disbelief. "For fucks sake Tetra, I am at my limit here if she can help us it won't matter what she did" Marc barked. "I have a small cottage at the edge of the jungle" Malika said quickly. "You can rest there and flee the island tomorrow" Malika said. "The lock post isn't ready" Tetra said exasperated "and my maps are in the room." "Its too dangerous to go back" Malika pleaded "they have a small squad of marine guards stationed outside your room." "Carry Marc, he is lighter than he looks" Tetra said handing him off to Malika "I need to gather our things." Malika took charge of Marc as Tetra took to the resort roof running towards imminent danger.


----------



## Vash TS (May 7, 2009)

Smirnov lifted his gourd to his head and took a long drink. He plugged it back and let it fall. 

?*Almost empty*? he said aloud with a touch of sadness. 

He looked up and suddenly grabbed the makeshift oars and started dragging them through the water with renewed vigor, the island was finally in sight. He pulled the raft up onto the beach and covered it with palm leaves in case he needed to use it again. 

?*Time to fill up*? he said a smile blossoming on his face

He pulled his coat on and headed toward the major town on the island. The town was busy as a hive. A hub for people going to and coming from the grand line it was any shoppers dream. It was said you could get anything you wanted once you had the cash. Smirnov?s eyes scanned the streets for a bar to refill his beloved gourd with spirits. Just then one caught his eye and he made a bee line for it. With so many big shot pirates in and out the town his appearance didn?t occasion much attention with the patrons of the bar. 

He took a seat at a table in the corner and ordered his usual 3 bottles. 1 wine, 1 rum, 1 vodka and 2 roasted chickens. He was starving. After the usual ritual of refilling his gourd and tasting it he ripped off a chicken leg and started to stuff pieces of chicken into his mouth he was ravenous. He kept his ears pricked for any talk which could lead to money. Just then he caught something interesting.

?We left the fat ass to roast, I wasn?t dying for that tub of shit? said a man loudly to another
?and we torched the big fucker?s boat too before we left, I wish I coulda seen his face? another one laughed 
?We burnt that old flag and made a new crew it?s just us 5 now, the others are getting supplies we are going to the grand line"
suddenly the both men felt a hand close around the back of then necks
?*Maybe you get to see his face right now*? a deep voice boomed
?*Where boat?*? Smirnov asked the pair of pirates
?It?s on the south shore in a cove, take it just don?t kill us please?
?*Oh I vas taking boat, I never need permission*? Smirnov boomed with a smile

Smirnov walked away from the men hanging from the backs of their pants on a coat rack in the bar he gathered his belongings, paid his bill and set off for the south coast. The boat was a little bigger than his old boat but all the better. He had heard stories of reverse mountain and he didn?t think his old boat could survive the crossing anyway. 

"*The south shore...I cut though the forest, should be faster.*"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 7, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Tetra*

Tetra lay down on the roof of the villa they were staying in. She crawled slowly towards the edge of the roof and peered down below at the doorway. There were two marine's guarding the doorway and various others surrounding the villa. Tetra unstrapped the oversized shuuriken she kept on her back and let the two of them fly. They lodged into the necks of the marines killing them instantly. Dropping to the ground silently she retrieved her shuuriken and strapped them into their holster. She slipped into the villa silently shutting the door behind her. Running around the room quickly she began to gather up her maps and navigational tools as well as the rest of the junk Finner had lying around the room. She found a sheet and some string and made a make shift bag to store the items. Hastily strapping it to her back she was making her way for the window when she heard the door snap shut behind her. "My my my what do we have here?" an all to familiar voice behind her asked. Tetra spun on her heels to face Siles who was leaning against the door pleased with himself. "I almost didn't come here because I figured you guys would have surely abandoned your things and fled the island immediately" Siles mused to himself. "Well you now have a choice" Siles said coldly. "Surrender immediately and spend probably the rest of your life in Impel Down after which I will kill the boy and it will end there. Or you can struggle futilely in which case I will mercilessly crush you in battle and THEN throw you in Impel down after killing that boy before your eyes" Siles finished chuckling. "You forgot my third option" Tetra said her hand snaking to her weapon stash. "What is that Siles" asked smiling. "Flight!" Tetra shouted dropping a smoke bomb. Siles rushed forward but Tetra barreled through the window shattering the glass. Siles immediately made for the door throwing it open. However there was no sign of Tetra, only a heap of dead marine's littered about the surrounding area.


----------



## Vash TS (May 7, 2009)

Fire and her companions came ashore on an island. She let her mice down and sent them to scout the city 

?Go with them until they get to the city, they can handle themselves there? 

She called to the hawk

All of a sudden Storm started growling ferociously 

"What?s wrong Stormy?" 

He barked angrily 

?The men that took your mother.?

Cloud yelped calmly 

?You smell them too Cloud??

Fire's breathing quickened her eyes burning with rage 

"Where are they?"

The gray wolf yelped calmly again while the black wolf barked and started jogging down the beach

"I?m with storm this time Cloud" the gray wolf sighed and followed the pair down the beach 

They rounded a corner and saw a large boat with men loading barrels and crates onto it.

Storm made a move to run down the beach and Cloud grabbed his tail in her mouth, Storm turned and snapped at his sister

"Hey you two calm down" 

Cloud barked at her 

"I don?t want any lip from you right now come on storm, I?ll thin their numbers first then you can kill all you want" she said patting him as they ran into the trees 

She crawled closer to the men too busy at work to notice them, she found a tall tree to work from 

"Stay here guys, I?ll let you know when to go. Watch him cloudy he?ll get himself killed without you" 
She pulled her knives from their sheaths and started climbing the tree by sticking them into the tree trunk and pulling her self up. She got to a favorable spot and crawled out onto the branch. She straddled the branch and pulled her bow out and strung it. She checked the wind and pulled an arrow from the quiver and took aim at one of the men 

"draw and release" she said under her breath
twang and the arrow caught a man in the back of his neck, he dropped to the floor clutching his throat. 
"draw and release" 
twang another arrow caught a man in his head as he was scanning the trees 
"draw and release" 
twang another arrow caught a man pointing at the tree she was shooting from 

"Looks like they found me guys" she shouted as the wolves sprang out onto the beach at the confused men hamstringing men and ripping throats out. Fire dropped from the tree and ran into the battle both knives drawn. A man ran at her sword drawn and swung at her, she dodged the blow and slit the mans neck. There was a spray of blood and he dropped to the ground gurgling and clutching his ruined throat.

?What the fuck is all the noise about?" said a man coming out a a cabin on the ship 
?You and your dogs killed all my men you little shit?I?m goin to fucking kill you?

Fire just watched the man with fire burning in her eyes she ran toward the him and hit something hard and fell to the ground. The man stood there laughing.

?I?ll kill you she screamed" banging on an invisible wall

She heard the wolves barking and snapping and looked over at them to see them trapped also

?What are you doing to us?? she cried angrily

"I?m a Box Box man, I have the perfect power for catching things and people. You look familiar though and those look like Dire Wolves...are you from the Gaia tribe?" 
"Isn?t that cute, I killed all your people. We couldn?t leave any witnesses you see Lord Winston would have been most upset." 
"I?ll get big money for this as a matter of fact, you being the last of your tribe makes you a collectors item of sorts much better than a normal slave" the man clapped with excitement

Fire was banging and scratching at the invisible wall and felt her self getting faint and dropped onto her bottom

"Ahh yes, there is a limited amount of oxygen in the boxes, when you pass out, it will be easy to collect you"
"You won?t last much longer"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 7, 2009)

Suddenly J1 and J3 stride into the medical bay carrying Fluck, and Dave, who looks like he just got hit by a cannonball, which is exactly what just happened. They lay Fluck, and the deckhand, on separate cots. Jessie's clones are working overtime today.

*"Tatsu just flew down with Fluck but he's helping Miss Jessie fight a giant alligator up top and Dave got hit by a cannonball,"* J1 says with a sigh.

Meanwhile Dave starts moaning from his cot and looks at Shin who stands over Annie, at the other end of the room. MJ won't be able to assist until she deals with Marcks in the OR.

"Shin-san....Shin-san..." he moans and he waves his hands around, "Would you be a pal and get me something for the pain?" he asks the Swordsman.

"Eh?"He stepped back,until he bumped into Annie's cot."Me?"He felt rather uncomfortable but knew he couldn't just walk away or something and so hurried over to one of the medicine cabinets and grabbed a handful of bottles and then rushed over to Dave."Uhm take some of these."Due to be nervous, which in turn was because he was uncomfortable in the presence of Dave, he didn't even read the label of the bottle he handed to Dave.

"Female hormones?"Dave frowned upon reading the label while Shin's eyes almost jumped out of their sockets."I mean...."He quickly searched the remainder of the bottles for a pain reliever.Which was rather difficult since most of them were labeled LPM-Followed by two letters-And then finally three digits.

Not only did he have little medical knowledge but he also had no idea how to decipher Mary's coding but luckily he stumbled on one he did recognize.Labeled as: LPM-AG-184. Back before and during the evens on Wyaton he had carried a bottle with this label, until he handed the bottle over to the injured James, Annie's brother.

"Alright take these, and wait until Mary gets back, I have...I need to help Annie and Anglora so I'm too busy."Well it was more that he didn't want to be bothered by Dave anymore.

Dave's swallowed a couple of the pills and then glanced at Shin, who had his back turned towards him while he was standing over Annie and making a list of her injuries for Mary.Then Dave's eyes wandered over to Annie and then finally back to Shin before sighing.He seemed lost in thought until he dropped something, snapping out of his thinking he picked up the bottle that he dropped on his cot, labeled female hormones."Hmmmm"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 7, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra*

Wiping the blood off of her weapons Tetra slipped through the cottage window landing silently on the floor. Malika quickly snapped the window shut behind Tetra. "Were you followed?" she asked worriedly. "Don't insult me" Tetra said dumping the make shift bag in a corner. "Lets get one thing clear" Tetra said turning to face Malika. "Just because you are helping us now doesn't make up for what you did" Tetra said her arms crossed. "If anything happens to Marc I will kill you myself" Tetra finished watching Malika's eyes dart to the wakizashi holstered on Tetra's back. Marc's snore interrupted the tension in the room and Malika seized the chance to escape into the kitchen. Tetra climbed on to the bed and curled up next to Marc. "Leave her alone and don't touch me" Marc said groggily falling back asleep. Tetra smiled and hugged Marc anyway. 

_The next morning_

Tetra woke up to find Marc eating with Malika sitting across from him. Remember what Marc said last night Tetra decided to be as civil as possible today. Apologizing Tetra took a seat at the table loading her plate with food. After a few minutes of Tetra and Marc wolfing down food Malika made her announcement. "I have an eternal post to the next island after Paradise island. I got it this morning from the store." "We can leave immediately" Tetra said genuinely grateful at this stroke of fortune. "No" Marc said shoveling food into his mouth. "NO!" the women asked confused. "I am not running anywhere" Marc said washing the mouthful down with juice. "I plan on ending that fuckers life" he said cleaning of his plate. "But-" Tetra started, "I already told you there is no we in this battle" Marc said getting up from the table. "If you want to turn tail and flee the island then do so, I am not stopping you" Marc said opening the door. Whether Tetra was going to answer or not Marc didn't give her the chance as he shut the door with a snap. Marc shielded his face from the sun as the morning sunlight attacked his face. When he finally moved his hand so he could see he realized he was face to face with three large Marines. "Send word to Commander Siles immediately" one of them shouted at the other. The marine began running for the resort, but Marc put his hands on his swords. "Like I would let you" Marc said moving forward his blades whirling. The blood splattered the ground and Marc advanced on the last cowering marine who was barely alive. "You will be taking me to Siles" Marc said looking down at the petrified man.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates...*

Kent, no last name, fearless leader of the Blade pirates, slept restlessly.

_Winter is coming._

Dark, shadowy figures emerged from his mind. He couldn't fight them, couldn't even move. His arms felt like they weighed a gajillion pounds. He couldnt even run. Kent screamed, a feral sound of pure terror, as the drakness consumed him.

Kent woke, sweating. He was breathing heavily, and finally managed to sink down into the ridiculously soft matress in his quarters. Slowly, he managed to calm himself, his breathing steadying, his sweat dissapearing.

_Old man?_ He thought tenatively, reaching out towards the part of his mind the Old geezer piggybacked through.

_Kent?_

_Wha-what just happened? And what happened at Inanna? I just...fainted._ The Old Man said nothing, but Kent got the distinct impression he was frowning in concentration. Finally he spoke.

_Do you know what Haki is Kent?_

_No._

_It's a kind of...mental power._ The Old Man replied. _Some use it to increase physical strength. Others can even use it to completely knock out people who lack the mental capacity to stop them. You seem to be...overly sensitive to Haki of all forms._

_Huh?_ Kent thought, confused.

_Let's say...humans are born with a brain right? And around that brain is a wall. Most people's walls are about...5 feet thick. Some people's walls are even thicker, either by natural talent or training. But some people's walls are thinner, say 3 feet. They are more vulnerable to Haki._

_And my wall?_

_I'm not sure your wall even exists. There were several people of incredible power on Inanna that day. 3 members of the Illuminati. Jack from Everett. Collart. Rodgers. Their Haki was like a violent storm, and it knocked right through your defenses._

_So can I use Haki?_

_No, which is suprising. You have no form of Haki whatsoever. Or if you do, it's so latent I can't sense it._

_That still doesn't explain my dreams._

_Your dreams. Right. Remember when I mentioned the Illuminati earlier?_

_No._

_But Kent,_ The Old Man thought, exasperation tingeing his voice. _I mentioned them just a second ago._

_Oh. Right. Whatever._ The Old Man sighed.

_Anyway, One of the Illuminati is a man called Nereus. He founded something called The Organization. Remember Fallgrand?_

_How could I forget? That was them?_

_Precisely. And Nereus has recently revealed something called "The Eternity Project". As far as I can tell, it consists of 4 members, all skilled in using Haki. Recently, The Organization developed...or stole, something called the Ansible. Basically, it allows powerful Haki users to communicate with each other over long distances._

_Like we're doing now?_

_Yes, but less crude. Your nightmares have been simply you picking up on their messages. I assume you can do this because of your hypersensitivity._

_So it isn't completely useless?_

_No Kent. Now get some rest. I'll try to block any Ansible communications from disturbing you._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2009)

Annie groans slightly as she stirs to consciousness, and opens her eyes slowly. She realizes as she looks up at the ceiling that she's lying in the medical bay, and then the overwhelming wave of pain hits her and she sighs. Annie promises never to go base jumping off of buildings without a parachute again.

The gunslinger notices Shin standing over her with a pen and pad. Her first reaction is....he can write? Oh well miracles do happen. "If you're the doctor then kill me right now," she mumbles in a low voice. 

_Elsewhere on the Pirates Dream..._
Operation get back Flynn's money has begun. First plan A, the wine and dine routine. Flynn knocks on Kaya's cabin door. He holds a champagne bottle and two glasses. He looks well groomed and smells of expensive cologne. Kaya answers and Flynn smiles at her charmingly. 

"I'm truly sorry for what I said to you earlier Kaya. It was my temper talking. I never meant to use such a vulgar word for such a kind and warm person as yourself. So how about we have a drink and just forget that it all happened." 

There's also a potent sleeping serum in the champagne which Flynn carefully mixed in earlier.


----------



## Vash TS (May 7, 2009)

?*Vhere is this cove they talk about*" Smirnov said as he trudged through the forest. 

He was sure the short cut he decided to take by going through the forest made him take longer. Finally he could see the trees thinning, he was almost back out the the coast. Once he got there it would be easy to find the boat, as he got closer to the beach he saw a sight that surprised even him. There was blood everywhere, he scanned the beach to find the source. What he saw was a very strange sight. There was a pair of wolves sitting glaring at a well dressed man and a girl with fire red hair squatting and glaring the same man. By looking at the wounds he could tell it was the wolves who?d killed most of the men. Just then he heard the man say 

"Ohh you will make me rich when I sell you to the world nobles?

he walked out of the forest and shouted 

"*Vhat is goin on here?*? 

Fire shot up at the new voice and spun to see where it came from. She knew immediately this was the man Meek and Squeek told her about he was the biggest man she ever saw

?It?s none of your business you nosy fuck, pretend you didn?t see anything and keep moving before I sell you too?

Smirnov glared at the man, he didn?t take to insults nicely at all. Just then Fire realized if she played this off maybe she could get out of this alive.

"He killed my entire family and my people and he said he?s going to sell me" she wailed
?*Stop acting little girl, that sound like first time in life you cry. I can see from your eyes you hard and cold as ice*? 

He turned to the man taking his coat off 

"*I vill make you pay for insults*?

Fire watched as the man walked forward and walked into an invisible wall

?*Vhat is dis*? Smirnov said feeling the wall with his hands

the man laughed "You?ll sell good as a slave" 

Fire dropped to the sand and sighed, she would never get her dream she would die here. She'd bite her tongue and bleed to death before she ever let herself be sold.

Just then something happened she saw the man?s face etched with shock

?What did you do?? the man said his voice shaking

?*I see, you furit user. You make my job easier, I drown you*?

?What did you do" the man said repeating himself

?*I break box.*" he said starting to run toward man 

He collided into something else but it shattered only slowing him a step. The man?s shock lead to lack of concentration which made the boxes a lot weaker. He reached up to the man and tried to grab him, but the man was jumping on invisible boxes to get away from Smirnov?s hands

?*You coward, you run from fight*" Smirnov spat 

Smirnov stood there staring up at the man when a screech rang out and an large hawk came out the sky and attacked the man. He stumbled as the bird clawed at his face and fell off the box Smirnov caught the falling man and used the momentum from the fall *SMIRNOV SUPLEX* rang out. He then got up and lifted him high over his head and started running into the water and slammed him into the waves *BOMBA VLASTI* he held the man under for about a minute. He waded out the water toward the beach. The boxes seemed to be gone, the wolves were standing over the red haired girl sniffing her and licking her face. He walked over toward her and the wolves looked up at him teeth bared and loud growling deep in their throats. He noticed her chest moving 

"*Take care of her OK she not strong enough yet.*"

He turned around dusted the sand of his coat and grabbed his supplies.

"*Now to find cove*" he said as he walked down the beach


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2009)

"I'm truly sorry for what I said to you earlier Kaya. It was my temper talking. I never meant to use such a vulgar word for such a kind and warm person as yourself. So how about we have a drink and just forget that it all happened."

Kaya frowns skeptically. "One minute," She says calmly. She shuts the door and opens it again a moment later. Nothing much has changed, escept she's now pointing a shotgun at Flynn's head. Her eyes are red and it appears she's been crying. In addition to that, Flynn can smell something like whiskey on her breath, even over his cologne. It's entirely obvious Kaya is not in control of her actions. She is also armed and dangerous.

Emphasis on the armed. And dangerous.

"Hand me the bottle." Kaya says calmly, her voice slightly slurred. "Or I shwear, I will pull thish trigger right now."

Meanwhile, Jorma sits up in the crows nest, idly shooting pellets into the air. He whistles a little tune and appears to be stichting something. A small den den mushi above him clicks on.

"Do you have a preference on where to go next, sir? THe captain is currently...incapitated." Jorma sighs. 

"Give him a rest Travis," he says to the helmsman. "He's tired. Just set us on course for the nearest island."

"Right away sir." The den den mushi clicks off, and Jorma resumes his sewing. 

"Sogeking, Sogeking, the greatest sniper of all, Sogeking, Sogeking, lalalalalalalah,"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 7, 2009)

The gunslinger notices Shin standing over her with a pen and pad. Her first reaction is....he can write? Oh well miracles do happen. "If you're the doctor then kill me right now," she mumbles in a low voice. 

"No need to lie princess, we both know you're delighted to have such a handsome doctor taking care of you."Feeling like she wasn't very likely to shoot him, at the time, he felt like he could get away with that one.It was a change from the usual whore and gold digger insults he usually directed at her but it with her being this injured it didn't feel right.So he toned it down a bit, it was as nice as he could be to her without a concussion or under the influence of drugs.


"Need some pain relievers or something?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 7, 2009)

At the Inn-

Eve sits at a desk, observing her newly acquired seastone. James slowly walks through the door way and looks both ways before entering, "Uh, Eve-" He suddenly has a spear head pointed right at his face, "What do you want scum."

"Hey! I came in quietly, I even knocked!" He shouts back at her, "No you didn't..."  She says moving the spear closer to his throat, "I didn't? Well I was considering it!" He retorts, "Aaaanyway," He takes a seat on one of the beds in her room, "I've got...a favor to ask." He says, the words difficult to get out.

She continues to glare at him, "You see...I took on an army of enemies on that island, taking them down one by one as only the Great Red Monkey can!" He shouts proudly, "Get to the point you spineless jelly fish!"

He clears his throat, "Right, well I got the two swords that I needed to finish my AMAZING FIVE SWORD STYLE-" He stops as he sees her raise of weapon again, "And one of them I got waaaaas," He draws one of his blades and reveals that it is old and cracked, "Crap..."

Eve snatches the blade from his hands and observes it, "Something...dark about this one..." She says quietly to herself. James looks at her curiously, "Fine..." She says tossing the unsheathed blade at James, who quickly manages to catch it by the handle, "But I'm not wasting my metal on it, and you better not even think about using my seastone!"

"Psh, seastone makes my victories too easy! I'll find the enough metal to make a dozen swords!" He rushes out of the room, insearch of metal to use.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

"You head off and meet up with your crew." Nolan tosses his cig onto the ground and steps on it. "I've got some work to do and we've got a storm rolling in.. probably." He looks out to sea. "A good twenty hours from now." Nolan turns. "So, Don't get to comfortable now. Get what you have to get done and find shelter. Storms in the grandline are like nothing you've seen before north blue." He sticks his hands in his pockets and walks off. "My men and i will check out your ship and see what can be fixed." 

"Ah.. Thanks." Jason bows and watches Nolan walk off, Waving his arm back and forth. "It's nothing, nothing." But, there is one thing Jason can't help but wonder... "How.. does he know a storm is coming if it's twenty hours away..." He rubs his chin. "It's perfectly sunny too..." He looks into the sky. "Was it a joke....?"

Out at sea-

"GUAH!" a massive bolt of lighting strikes the ocean. Two ships seem to be caught in the midst of battle. "Eh. This is all they've got." One of the ships bears a Jolly rodger, It's a simple skull with a cannon ball in it's teeth. Heavy rain pours down on the decks of the ships, dead boddies littering both. "Heh, We lost not a single man." a voice speaks up. 

He's shrouded in darkness, but he seems to be wearing a large cloak and hat. A bolt of lighting crashes behind him, only revealing the color of his blood red cloak. "Let's head out men. We've got other places to go." the man jumps back onto the pirate ship. "And get these bodies off my deck." He kicks a man into the sea. "RIGHT AWAY CAPTAIN KANON!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2009)

When Shin asks her if she needs some pain relievers Annie's eyes widen in momentary fright. She doesn't think that Shin can read at a 5th grade level let alone read the medication bottle that MJ has. He's liable to give her poison or some other crazy medication by mistake. No I think that I'll just rough it until MJ appears Annie thinks. 

"Ugh I'm fine," Annie mutters and she tries to get up but her body quickly protests like a building that is about to collapse and she flops back onto the bunk. 

"Okay maybe I'm a little banged up," Annie groans. She points at her satchel that lays on the floor. "There's a bottle of blue pills in my bag. Just give me a couple and it'll hold me over until MJ does her magic," she tells Shin. 

"Oh yeah and get me some Whiskey..." she mutters.


----------



## Vash TS (May 7, 2009)

Fire awoke to Cloud and Storm licking her face, She'd passed out

"Where is he?" she said and sat up groggily

Cloud barked

"Be quiet! Where did he go?" she asked again

Storm barked and sat down

"Down the beach?" she said struggling to her feet 
"Rain go get Meek and Squeek, i'm going after him" she said climbing unto Storm's back
"Lets go Cloud" The wolves bounded down the beach following the trail 

*At the cove*

He came up on the boat just as the pair had said nestled in a cove just waiting for its new owner. He would have taken the other boat from the man he'd just drowned but it was far too big for one man alone to handle. He made his way toward the boat carefully as to not be noticed by the pair of men by a fire on the beach. The pirates were cooking and chatting, they were so engrossed with their task they didn?t notice him coming toward them. By the time they noticed him it was too late. He grabbed them both by the necks and drove them into the sand hard, they didn?t move when he released his grip. He then boarded the boat. He looked around it was a little bigger than he remembered but he could handle it alone it was perfect. He hopped down onto the beach to get the boats anchor that was stuck deep in the sand. As he pulled the anchor free from the sand

?DON?T MOVE!!!? he heard from behind him

?If you make a move I?ll shoot you? the voice said quivering
?*If you shoot me I promise I kill you little man*? Smirnov said 

*BANG *

the shot rang out and Smirnov spun to see an arrow head jutting out the mans neck blood streaming down his front. The dead man fell to his knees and toppled over to see the same girl from earlier

"*Thanks*" Smirnov said regarding Fire

"I didn't want to have to owe you anything" she said in a rough voice

"*You don't owe me girl, I didn't help you.*"
"*I kill man that disrespect me*"

"Where are you going?" fire asked

"*Grandline*" Smirnov retorted walking over to see what the men were cooking

"Can I come with you?" she asked

"*No I don't have time to take care of you*" he said sitting and looking into the pot

"I'm strong you won't have to take care of me"

Smirnov laughed heartily he never laughed but that put him over the edge

"*Maybe you forget because you pass out, but if I not come out there you would be slave*"

Smirnov got up and walked toward her and just then Cloud and Storm burst out of the trees onto the beach. He simply held out his hand 

"*Smirnov Pieter, what is name*" Smirnov said looking at her with a smile

"Fire, and these guys are Storm and Cloud" She said smiling shaking his huge hands

"*I hope i see you again you will be very strong, I can tell by looking at eyes*"

Smirnov threw the anchor onto the deck and pushed the boat of the beach and into the waves and pulled himself onto the boat, he unfurled the sail and made his way out to sea.

"*Reverse mountain here I come*" Smirnov said 

Fire stood there in shock and Cloud barked at her

"It's not over, I will follow him to the Grandline and show him i'm strong"
"Lets go find the other guys and get some food we will we are leaving here first thing tomorrow" 

Fire pulled her arrow from the mans neck and wiped it on the man and walked down the beach with Cloud and Storm walking on either side of her.


----------



## the_sloth (May 7, 2009)

-At an Inn-

Bolt hastily walks down a hallway, unraveling the bandages around his head.  He then turns down a hall and goes toward the door at the end.  He opens it and finds Bell in her bed with something in her hand.
"Is it finished!?  Are you done!?"
She turns to him and chuckles a bit.  "Yeah its done.  You need to calm down." 
She reveals that its his beanie in her hands and she tosses it back to him.  He rubs it against his cheek lovingly and then quickly puts it on his head.
"Ahhh~ Back where you belong."
"Hey!  Who told you you could take off those bandages on your head!?"
"Well, they were itchy..."
"It was a serious wound, and the last thing we need is an infection."
"Whatever, its fine."
"How did you get that injury anyway?"
Bolt's eyes widen and he begins looking around the immediate area.
"This room is nice, isn't it?  We gotta pretty sweet deal for it too."
A pillow then smashes into his face, feathers flying everywhere.
"Don't prance around the question."
"Well... the thing is, I know you won't like it...."
Another pillow flies into his face.
"You know, that's pretty annoyi-"
Another pillow.
*sigh* "Fine..... you know that masked dude you fought on the island."
Belle's eyes widened and her face went pale.
"Well, me and him kinda got in a little scuffle, which is why I kinda didn't end up bringing food to you at the end.  You see-"
The wounds on her stomach began to feel like they were burning and she grabbed them and curled up in pain.  Bolt quickly gets down on his knee down to her bedside.
"Hey!  You okay!?  Should I get a doctor or something!?"
Belle winces in pain.  She then looks up at Bolt and slaps him.  He stares at her in awe, not sure of what happened.
"You idiot!"  She looks up, tears forming in her eyes.  "I was starving."  She smiles and begins to laugh a bit.
"Hey... you alright?  You got a fever or something?"  He places his palm on her forehead but she pushes it away and rubs way the tears in her eyes.
"I'm fine.  Its just, when you mentioned _him_, I was worried for you."
"Well, I'm obviously okay because I'm here talking to you.  Derp."  He smiles.
"Yeah, I know.  But, he is incredibly strong, and I feel like its my fault."
"What are you talking about?  He simply happened to be in the way when I tried to get this baby."  He takes out the reject dial and shows her.  "See.  Its pretty cool.  Not quite sure what it does though...." he says as he rubs his chin.
"Well, he may have been there by coincidence, but knowing you, you were gunning for him, weren't you?
*sigh* "You _do_ know me too well."
They smile at each other for a moment.  "That man was frightening, and the last thing I need is for you to get killed by him."
Bolt begins to burst into laughter.  He then stands up and points at himself.  "Me?  Killed by that douche?  You've gotta be kidding me!  There is no way that I'll be taken down by some guy who prances around with a mask all and has the social skills comparable to a tree."  He heads for the doorway.  "You don't give me enough credit, you know."
He waves as he shuts the door and Belle lays back in her bed to get some rest.  As Bolt walked down the hallway, he rubs the back of his head.
"_Man, that hurt._"


----------



## Vash TS (May 7, 2009)

After a day with favorable winds and beautiful weather the towering mass of jagged rock and mist that was reverse mountain came into the sight of his looking glass. He took it down from his eye and replaced it in his pocket. He was no world class navigator but he knew enough not to get himself killed. Navigating the complicated currents that lead into the canals on the mountain could well send him to his doom. This would probably be the greatest piece of navigation he?d ever have to do in his life. As he drew closer the water on the rocks churned up a thin mist that dropped visibility ever so slightly. One mistake could land him on unseen rocks or smashed into the face of the mountain. 

He set his course and proceeded to furl the sails and pull in the sweeps. He?d need neither of them for this dangerous stunt he was about to try. As he drew closer he held firm to the wheel as the current drew him in toward a channel of gushing misting water. 

?*Time to see if Oda smiles on me today*? he said with a smile as the ship started his ascent.

He?d never been through reverse mountain but had heard countless stories from sailors and pirates that had been. It was truly a marvelous sight the water was pulling him along so fast. His face was dripping wet, it was mostly water that had been splashed up from the sides of his boat but there was sweat mixed in. It was taking an enormous amount of strength to hold the rudder steady. He heard the old wood creaking in protest as the ship was thrown around in the channel. 

?*Once I don?t crash into the sides I?ll be fine*" 

As soon as he said that the ship lurched forward and started a rapid decent he was almost there, still holding steady to his course he heard the wood creaking louder and louder until there was a loud SNAP and the wheel became light in his hands. He had lost control of the ship. The currents started pulling the ship right toward the jagged stone wall of the channel. He quickly grabbed the sweep and used it to brace the ship from crashing into the wall. But as soon as one disaster was averted another one reared up the ship was now headed toward the right. He repeated his previous stunt to save the ship from being crushed to bits once again. He looked up as he held the left sweep again to brace the ship, he could see the end of the channel, the water churned violently until the water was little more than foam. When he again braced the right side the sweep snapped under the pressure he ran below and gathered what he could and tied it to a piece of wood that be broke off the bed that was down in the cabin. 

?*I hope I live thro?*? he said as the ship crashed into the side of the mountain and started breaking off in bits of pieces 

He grabbed the bundle in one hand as he went back onto the deck. He could see the end, It was close now he pulled the left sweep free and tried to use it to right the boat one more time but the current was too fast the sweep snapped and sent splinters flying everywhere. The boat hit a rock protruding from the water and he was thrown over the front of the boat into the foamy mass of water at the base of the channel. The last thing he saw before he hit the water was a pair ships anchored a short way off the mouth of the channel. The currents pulled him down and water filled his mouth and nostrils, hard as he tried it kept pulling him down. Normally Smirnov was an excellent swimmer but all his dense muscle mass only served as an anchor as he sank deeper into the foamy bubbling water.


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2009)

Rex sat in his room, looking over an old log. "my wife's left me... The daughter i loved with all my heart too has abandoned me... the quest to create the worlds most beautiful song has left me with nothing... To create joy when depressed... This is the ultimate challenge..... End page 403." Rex closes the log. "I see... to be makin the ultimate song.. it be requirin great sacrifice..." He nodded... "Will i be willin... to do such..." 

With Kama-

The ninja is passed out in his room, can hardly even remember the days before. His wound is still bad, he can't seem to feel the rest of his body... Even asleep, somehow he can sense the world around him, Ninja trick number 1, Worlds senses.

With Jason-

He makes his way towards the hotel and asks about his room. "Yes, we have you registered in room 203." He nods and makes his way towards the room, Opening the door he finds... "Eve!?" He exclaims. "Ah~ Jason~ I hope you don't mind but i asked for us to share a room~" She jumps up. "It's... it's not like i'm not used to it..." Jason rubs the back of his head...

"But... It's just...." He coughs. "I.. i thought you'd be wearing clothes." He comments. "Eh?" Eve looks down. "I just got out of the shower~" She walks off and quickly put on a bikini and skirt. "There~" She sits down and lays out some bits of metal and wood. "What are you working on?" Jason sits down next to her. 

Eve looks up at him. "It's a weapon. I just don't know what it is yet~" She smiles and leans on his shoulder. "I want to.. thank the crew somehow though... So.. maybe i'll make a special momento for us all..." she wraps her arm around Jason's. "That seems nice." He turns, Eve was fast asleep. "Ah... she passed out...." 

"She didn't get much sleep while you were out cap." Rex stood at the door. "Ah... what are you doing here." The musician holds up his log. "You be rememberin that request." He asked. "Ah..." Jason blinks. "So, you are sure about it then?" Rex nods. "Aye... If you don't be mindin a slight detour..." Jason shakes his head. "No... you deserve to hear your ancestors song."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2009)

*Aboard A small sloop near Innana Island...*

Alexander watches the island with veiled interest. This was it all right...this was wear he had been told to meet. Slowly he crumpled the note in his hand and threw it into the ocean below.

*"Darver Grengou...I look forward to working with you,"* He murmurs quietly to himself, steering the sloop towards the island. At the same time, he reaches out with his Devil Fruit power, sensing the emotions on Inanna. Fear is prominent, and Alexander pushes slightly at that, sending a ripple of panic through the island. Now the mjority of the island is fleeing like scared sheep, sent into mindless panic by Alexander's mental assault. Standing like a rock among the storm is 3 exceptionally strong wills, and Alexander hones in on them. Certainly, this is the infamous Darver, and two of his...Makoasu. Alexander smiles. *"Let's go."*


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 7, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra*

Marc dragged the bleeding mass of marine behind him as he made his way towards Siles. "You sure this is the right direction?" Marc asked shaking the almost unconscious marine. Groggy from blood loss and in severe pain from his wounds the marine could only nod. "Good because I don't think you can afford to lose another finger can you" Marc said sadistically looking down at the stubs where three of the marine's fingers had once been. The marine lead Marc to a small villa on the outskirts of the resort. "Hey" Tetra said catching up to him panting. "Why are you here" Marc asked looking at Tetra. "You know you can't get rid of me" Tetra said smiling. "Don't get in the way" Marc said continuing on his path. Meanwhile Siles was having his morning coffee. He chuckled to himself, today is the day I put an end to that pirate lineage he thought to himself. It would be quite troublesome if he inherited the information his father uncovered. Suddenly his window shattered and a mutilated marine body landed on his breakfast table sending his food crashing to the floor. "Get your ass out here" Marc roared. Siles looked down at the marine and smiled, and my job just gets easier and easier he thought finishing off the rest of his coffee.


----------



## Vash TS (May 7, 2009)

Fire was up with the sunrise. She thought about the ma she met the day before

"Pieter Smirnov" she said under her breath
"He's strong"
"Lets go guys" she said clapping her hands together 

Both wolves yelped in protest and the hawk chirped

"We are leaving now she said" covering the area she'd used for her cook fire the night before. 

She picked up her things and walked toward the beach. It was very windy the would make very good time today. She pulled her boat out of the tree line into the water helped by the wolves. She pushed the boat out into the water and hopped in. She unfurled the sails which was immediately caught by a favorable wind and pushed them along at a rapid pace.

They were traveling for almost a day until Fire saw something that took her breath away. She watched the mass that was Reverse mountain in utter amazement. How were they going to pass that with the boat the were in

Cloud barked loudly

"We aren't turning back now i'm sure he went over" 

Just then the hawk landed on the side of the boat and chirped at her 

"A large boat anchored in the mist"

Ok lead the way, the boat came into sight after a short while it wasn't mist really but water thrown up by the gushing water at the bases of the many channels that ran up the side of the mountain. there were men busy on the deck of the boat throw something over the sides of the boat. She knew that she couldn't make it over in her boat the only thing left to do was ask for help.

"The man that asks for help when in need lives longer than the proud man" she said to herself something he father always told her

She got closer and shouted at one of the men

"Are you going over the mountain?"

The man disappeared and came back a short while later and was joined by an aged man 

"Can I help you little girl?" the older man said to her in a kind voice

Fire pouted a bit she was 18 she was not a little girl she thought 

"I want to go over but I don't think my boat will make it"

"Sure i'll carry you as far as Inna Inna island it's the first island after you come off reverse mountain"

"Just make sure your doggies don't hurt anyone OK?"

Fire climbed up the things they threw over the side of the boat. She set about getting some rope to get her wolves aboard. When they were aboard she chatted with the old man. She would never normally do that but he made her feel safe it was very strange. Their was something about him. It reminded her of home. She and the old man talked of many things as the wolves lay next to her sleeping. When preparations to cross Reverse mountain was complete she got up and went to the front of the boat to get a better look. The captain positioned the boat and the went into the channel she realised that the things on the sides of the boat were to prevent them from being damaged by the wall of the channel. When they got to the top of the mountain there was a rainbow it was the most beautiful thing she'd ever seen. The decent was a little scary they were going so fast and they some times bumped the side of the channels which made the ship lurch. After a short while they crashed down into foamy water at the bottom of the channel. She noticed pieces of wood in the water.

"Some ships don't make it" a voice came from behind

She spun to see the old man standing there and looked back out to sea, 

"He wouldn't die from something as simple as this" she assured herself and walked back over to Could and Storm and sat between them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2009)

"Hand me the bottle." Kaya says calmly, her voice slightly slurred. "Or I shwear, I will pull thish trigger right now."

Flynn just stares wide eyed at Kaya. This chick has lost her fuckin' mind he thinks to himself. However even with the shotgun pointed at his face, Flynn muses that there maybe an in here somewhere. Well if she wants the bottle just give her the goddamn bottle he answers himself inwardly that's what you wanted isn't it. 

He quickly puts on his sympathetic and caring face. It's the face he used when his dead girlfriend Trixie used to want to "talk" about her emotions. Pfft...as if he ever cared about such things like emotions. 

"Do you wanna talk Kaya?" he asks, "Obviously something's bothering you. If you need a shoulder to cry on....well I'm here for you," he says soothingly. "C'mon lets split this bottle you and me," he suggests and does his best to ignore the shotgun that's still pointed at him.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 7, 2009)

*Paradise with Marc and Tetra*

"You have a ball sack on you, don't you" Siles said stepping outside to face Marc. "Didn't I already tell you, I have fought your father you are nothing compared to him." "I would be worried if you weren't lying" Marc said his arms folded. "In your story you said Admiral Kizaru was needed to incapacitate him" Marc said. "That is correct" Siles said tossing his hat and coat aside his hand on his sword. "Well someone as weak as you could never stand up to a man that fought equally with Admiral Kizaru" Marc said drawing his Katana and Wakizashi. Siles drew his katana smiling, "in the one in a million chance you make it off this island alive, I have taken the liberty to placing a bounty on your head. You will be pursued by the world government until you die pirate." Marc bent forward as if assuming a racing position, decreasing the gravity as much as he could he launched himself forward at breakneck speeds. Fast! Siles though raising his Katana to guard, their blades clashed and Siles and Marc went flying through the villa wall causing a ruckus. What the hell was that? Siles thought as he kicked aside a splintered wall and stood up. Marc launched himself again at the preoccupied marine but Siles rolled to the side nimbly dodging Marc's attack. That one wasn't as good as the first one Marc thought, I still don't have proper control of the fruit. Marc raised his swords and a violent clash rang out as Siles brought his katana down hard. Marc jumped back throwing his Wakizashi at Siles who deflected it, but this left and opening and Marc raced past Siles opening a shallow wound on his side. This fucker isn't a push over Siles thought angrily, exactly what kind of shape was he in the last time we fought? Marc retrieved his wakizashi taking an awkward stance. Marc began to break dance his blades whirling and Siles was unsure of how to counter this strange style. Siles backed up unable to guard and Marc sprang up thrusting both of his swords opening a wound on Siles' shoulder. Siles laughed took the blow and brought his Katana down opening a wound diagonally down Marc's chest. "This is going to be fun" Siles said charing in.


----------



## Vash TS (May 7, 2009)

*With Smirnov*

Smirnov slowly opened his eyes to see the roof of a room. 

?*I must have gotten saved by someone on ships*? he thought as he sat up. 

When he tried to move his hand to rub his eyes he realized that his hands were shackled and so were his feet he quickly swung his head and saw a pair of marines looking at him through bars. 

?*Where am I?*? Smirnov asked slowly 
?In the brig aboard a marine vessel stationed?? the marine shouted but Smirnov cut him off with a disgusted snort. 

He could see his personal effects on a table at the end of the hall his gourd his, looking glass, his cigar case. Good thing the cigar case was water proof those cigars very expensive there were made somewhere on the grandline. 

?*Why are you locking me up here private?*? smirnov asked 
?You already know why Pieter? he heard a voice say as a large man in an officers uniform came into view. 

The two marines promptly stood at attention and saluted the new comer. 

?*What you doing here Karl?*? Smirnov said with disgust in his voice. 
?I was stationed here to catch pirates coming off reverse mountain that were headed toward Inna Inna island for some tournament the pirates were having there? Karl said in a crisp voice. 
?*Still giving unimportant work to unimportant people*? Smirnov said with a large smile. 

The man in the uniform shot him a murderous glare 

?You would hang this instant for your crimes? the man said visibly trying to control his temper 
"*But you need someone of higher rank to give order yes?*? Smirnov cut him off. 
?*Same Karl as when we were children, always following rules always doing right thing*? Smirnov said with a smile. 

Karl continued to glare at Smirnov, 

?*I probably break your little boat if you try to hang me here*? Smirnov said as he got up and pulled the scarf from his neck showing the thick plaited scar on his neck. 

?I will get you this time Pieter? Karl said turning on his heels and stalking off 
?You will hang for the shame you brought our family? Karl said softly to himself as he walked down the hall.

Smirnov sat back down hard on the bed and stared at the bars then at his shackles, he could feel the ship moving. Where were they carrying him. He sat there for what felt like hours. The swaying and creaking of the ship and the gentle splash of the water on the side of the ship was interrupted by footsteps coming toward the cell. A marine brought him food and drink about five seconds later he heard the dinner bell toll on the ship. He had to thank Oda that his cousin was such a stickler for rules. No matter how much hate he had for Smirnov he?d follow the protocol set forth by the marines for the capture and detainment of prisoners. 

?*Where we going?*? Smirnov asked the marine standing guard at the cell facing away from Smirnov. 
?To Inna Inna island to rejoin the navy fleet, where your sentence will be carried out? The marine said drawing breath 
?The Commander told us what you did. You are despicable, killing your fellow marines.? 
?*What you do if man pull gun and try to kill you private?*? Smirnov said as he swallowed a mouthful of food 
?*I guess you let him kill you if he have on uniform yes?*? 

As the marine was about to speak Smirnov roared and spat 

?*What is this you give me to drink?*?  
?It?s Saki? the marine said looking at the man with a strange look on his face. ?*I not drink this disgusting Saki*? Smirnov said loudly 
?*You give me my gourd, that is only alcohol I drink*? the marine visibly in thought walked down the corridor to retrieve his gourd 
?*Leave it to Karl to find marines like himself*? Smirnov thought to himself as he smiled 
?Remain seated on the bed with you hand outstretched? the marine barked and he slung the huge gourd over his shoulder and opened the cell. 

He threw the gourd into the cell with visible strain and Smirnov caught it and plucked the cork out and took a long drink. 

?*Now that is good alcohol*? Smirnov said with a smile 
?What the hell is that?? the marine coughed as the scent of the liquid touched his nose. 
?*My special blend*? Smirnov said with a smile. 
?*How long till we reach this island?*? Smirnov asked as he swirled the liquid around in the gourd, 

the marine looked at him clearly deep in thought again. 

?*I just want to know how long I have to live private*? Smirnov said with a touch of feigned sorrow in his voice 
?We should be with the fleet by breakfast bell tomorrow? the marine said. 

Good Smirnov he though he'd have to get through most of the alcohol before then. He looked at his gourd it was almost full but he would need the numbness the alcohol brought to escape before breakfast tomorrow. He always kept enough alcohol in him to feel the numbness. It was a part of how he fought, taking his opponents attacks head on never flinching. His gourd was as much a part of his fight as his hands and feet. He continued to drink from the gourd throughout the night trying to average the hours in his head. He tilted the gourd and emptied it into his mouth as he got up. He could see the marine that was on sentry duty nodding off. He moved closer as silent as he could and reached through the bars and grabbed the marine?s neck.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 8, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra*

Marc landed hard on his ass as Siles pressured him. Marc turned the disadvantage into his advantage by break dancing again. "Spare me" Siles said rolling his eyes, "I have already seen this it won't work again." Siles blocked the blows and stomped down hard pinning Marc to the ground beneath his foot. "Over already?" Siles said bringing his katana downwards. Marc lowered the gravity decreasing Siles' weight and forced his foot off of Marc's chest. "What the fuck was that?" Siles asked confused. Marc sprang to his feet and pressured the confused Siles kicking him to the ground. Siles rolled backwards springing to his feet, "your fruit seems very familiar" he said annoyed. Marc was past talking with Siles and ignored him continuing his assault but brute strength wasn't working on Siles. Marc tossed his Katana into his mouth and drew his Tanto. Dual wielding the lighter blades Marc went into a frenzy of slashes pressuring Siles whose eyes widened in shock. Marc caught Siles with an elbow to the chest and he staggered backwards gasping for breath. Marc lowered the gravity and launched himself at Siles again opening two shallow wounds near his collar bone. His white uniform now stained in blood Siles was beside himself with fury. "I never thought this would be necessary for a scrub like you" Siles said angrily. "Soru" Siles said appearing behind Marc. Siles' katana flashed but Marc managed to avoid a fatal blow. But a wound opened on his back and Marc felt the blood flowing strongly. Too fast! Marc thought as Siles used the move again. Another wound opened this time on Marc's shoulder. I didn't want to use it without more training but it looks like I don't have a choice Marc thought. "Bosque el dormir" Marc said in a somber voice. The air around Marc grew heavy as the gravity increased to as high as Marc could manage. "WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY" Siles screamed. "THAT MOVE I HAVE SEEN IT BEFORE, THAT MOVE IS THE SLEEPING FOREST. SOMETHING KYLE GOMES WAS FAMOUS FOR. You couldn't have, its impossible" Siles said manically. "My fruit is the Inryoku Inryoku no Mi" Marc said "the same as my father."


----------



## Vash TS (May 8, 2009)

Smirnov tilted the gourd and emptied it into his mouth as he got up, he couldn?t stand at his full height in the cell it was a bit cramped but that didn?t matter. He could see the marine that was on sentry duty nodding off, he moved closer as silent as he could and reached through the bars and grabbed the marine?s neck. The man immediately started to reach for a bell on the wall but Smirnov pulled him closer to the bars and squeezed the man's throat so all that was heard was a violent rasping. 

?*Vhere is key for cell*? Smirnov asked softly as he loosed his grip ever so slightly 

the noise of a key dropping echoed down the hall

?*Vhere is keys for shackles*? Smirnov asked irritably he heard the man trying to talk a once again loosened his grip on the mans neck 

?The commander kept it? the man rasped. 

Smirnov spat and he once again tightened his grip on the man?s neck the breathing slowed until the man went lifeless in his had. Smirnov dropped the man and reached for the key and fumbled it into the lock and opened the cell. He went out into the corridor where there was more room to move about. He felt the chain that bound his hand shackles and found a weak link at the base of the shackle on his left hand he then widened his stand as far as his leg shackles would allow and started to pull his hand apart with all his might. The shackles dug deep into his wrists and blood started to trickle from under the shackles. Smirnov full of his alcohol felt the pain but at that time it was another mans pain. After almost a minute of increasing pressure the weak link gave way and snapped. he inspected the links on his feet shackles but there was no luck all the links were as strong as a sea king. He sighed and shuffled toward the table with his effects at the end of the corridor. He gathered his things chains clinking silently. All of a sudden a marine bust through the door Smirnov reacted by leaping into the air and drop kicking the unsuspecting marine through the door he?s just passed though. 

?*Time to make some confusion*? Smirnov said with a smile that showed his teeth. 

He walked back down the corridor toward the cell and threw the lantern that was suspended on the wall onto the bed and watched it catch a fire. He then bent and picked up the marine that was on the ground and dragged him toward the other one that was out cold at the door. He stuck his head out into the pre-dawn, it was still black outside he made his way slowly onto the deck. A pair of marines were making a round he chopped the base of their necks rendering them unconscious. He moved them out the way his chains jingling. He saw another marine running to investigate the noises he?d just heard. Smirnov stepped into the moonlight and grabbed him with both hands and started to choke the marine when a large man in officers uniform grabbed his hand and untangled it from the man?s neck. 

?*You aren?t going to kill any of my men tonight*? 
?*I vill be leaving your kind accommodations now*? Smirnov said as he dove overboard, he was sailing though the air until he felt a jerk at his feet and his face slammed into the side of the boat. His cousin had grabbed the chains on his leg shackles and was hauling him back onto the boat. When his back thudded to the deck he swung his right hand and the chain attached to the shackle connected with Karl?s temple. Karl dropped his leg shackle and Smirnov's feet dropped to the deck in a jangle of chains. Smirnov got to his feet 

?*I von?t be able to leave with you alive eh*? he said gritting his teeth. 
?*You will pay for disgracing our family*? Karl said shrugging off his cloak. 

Smirnov had fought with his cousin many times when they were children, the fights usually ended in their parents breaking it up there was never a winner. Once he decided to fight Smirnov went all out. Smirnov with the handicap of not being able to use his feet was in big trouble though. Karl ran at him and they locked hands and started pushing each other. Feet Sliding toward Smirnov then toward Karl his years of training put him above Karl in raw power but his cousin had a more refined style of fighting. Smirnov head butt Karl three time and then tried to grab his cousin?s neck but Karl deftly countered and threw a punch which connected with Smirnov?s stomach. Smirnov swung a punch at Karl with the chain as a follow though but it was hard to catch him with the same attack twice. Karl caught the chain and pulled Smirnov into a kick to his ribs followed by a head butt. If Smirnov continued to fight without the use of his feet he?d probably end up back in the cell. Karl swung a punch which Smirnov countered by swinging his head into it essentially head butting the punch. He followed this move by a drop kick to the chest of Karl which sent him flying. By now the fire was raging below and there was smoke flooding out from the doorway which lead to the brig. Smirnov could see the lights of an island in the distance. Smirnov watched as Karl got up and said 

?*Better deal with your men*? he then dived off the side of the ship into the black sea. 

?Should we follow him sir?? a voice came from behind Karl. 
?*No just out the fire and see to the dead, he has only one place to go and that island is surrounded by marine battle ships.*?

Smirnov swam as best as he could with his legs shackled using mostly his arms to pull him through the water he struggled as he pulled himself onto the beach in the dawn light. He was exhausted and all the alcohol he drank was beginning to take full effect. He pulled himself farther up the beach to lean on  palm tree and passed out.


----------



## Darth (May 8, 2009)

Finner watched impassively Marc fight the unknown Marine. "Hmph.. It looks like Marc's gotten a bit faster." 

After arriving at the hotel last night Finner perceived that his room was being watched. So he laid low and spied on the marines until suddenly Tetra came out of nowhere and killed the guards. After getting into a skirmish Tetra fled and led Finner to their makeshift base. The rest of the story was Marc being a gloryhound and cutting his way here. Thus, Finner ended up confused, yet amused while watching these two kids fight.

Finner sighed. "I hope the idiot doesn't lose again. I need to find out some information about the Monarch Pirates and that marine looks like he might know something."

Suddenly, a man tapped on Finner's shoulder. It was the finely dressed man with the monocle and top hat Finner had met yesterday. Except he had quite a few bruises on his face.

Finner took one look at his face and fell to the ground in laughter. "I told you those women were dangerous" Finner chuckled.

"Yes yes," the man said impatiently. "Is that your friend fighting the marine over there?"

"Yep, that's Marc. He's part of my crew." 

"I see. That would mean you are a pirate then."

"What? I'm no pirate. Don't insult me. I'm a pirate hunter!" 

"A pirate hunter that employs pirates? How odd." 

"What are you talking about?" Finner asked brusquely. 

"Why, your friend there has a price on his head. A small bounty but a bounty nevertheless." The man pulled a paper out of his jacket and unfurled it.

"1 million Belli? What the hell did Marc do?" 

"I have no idea. But perhaps I can lend you my assistance. My name is Jack Renard. I'm an entreapeneur of sorts. I buy and sell valuable items. I can give you safe passage off this island. Now that you are being hunted by the marines, you cannot leave on your own."

"Why would you help us? I hardly even know you." 

"Lets just say I'm paying back a favour young Finner." The man smiled kindly. "But our main problem at the moment is your young friend. Is he strong? That man Siles, he's made quite a name for himself among the marines."

"Marc? Well, he has been on a losing streak lately. But he's probably been training like hell, and he'd hate it if I helped him now."

"Very well then my boy, We'll wait until the battle reaches it's climax before we act. Waitress! Could I get a lemonade!"


----------



## Vash TS (May 8, 2009)

*On Inna Inna Island*

Fire waved good bye to the kindly old man and walked down the gang way Cloud and Storm in tow. They had passed many marine ships anchored a little way out and Fire wondered what was happening on this island. As it stood the place was crawling with marines, she didn?t have time to think about that now though. She walked away from the docks and into the little town. Many of the shops were in ruin, she?d have to find out what was going on here. She reached into her pouch and took out her mice. 

?Find out what?s going on here, I?m going north? 

She put them on the ground and they scurried off. They were very resourceful in a city or town. She whistled and Rain landed on a roof top near to where she was standing

?Watch over Meek and Squeek, when they are done make sure they get back to me.?
?I?m going into the forest to set up camp if you see Smirnov return to me immediately?  

She set off toward the end of the town, toward the forest. She never felt right sleeping under roofs, she?d been away from the stars too long. The old man on the ship had insisted that she sleep in a cabin and not "out on the cold deck". First there was something she needed to do though. She?d lost almost all her arrows shooting random things the cabin boys threw over board for her to shoot. On their way to the island the cabin boys on the ship made a betting game out of whether she would be able to hit different objects they threw over board. They lost a lot of money betting against her, she was near perfect with her bow even on a moving ship. She?d need to find a black smith to get arrow heads and she?d make the arrows herself when she got into the forest. The wood and feathers would be easy enough to find. The old man told her where to find one, she looked up at the sky and it was just past noon she could get there in no time at all. She walked slowly toward her destination bouncing a sack that clinked in the palm of her hands 

?Silly boys? she said chuckling smiling at Cloud


----------



## InfIchi (May 8, 2009)

"The song of life and death." Jason speaks out simply, Eve passed out on the bed. "You really wish to find it." Rex nods. "Yes. Bein it alone or with ta crew." Jason nods. "Obviously i can't let you go alone. especially if the rumors are true." He sighed. "You deserve to hear the song, but i still can't help but feel there is something ominous about it." Rex nods. "They do be sayin he who plays or hears da song dies." 

"The rumors stretch back to it's creation don't they." Jason asks. "Aye." Rex adds. "When the song first be played, Me ancestor died. Not bein found for weeks, when his boat finally crashed inta an island. The people dere rummeged trough his belongings and found da song, sendin the rest of the ship out ta sea." Jason nods. "From there, The man who first played the song, He and his family died right?" Rex nods. "And after that, the island played it at their festival to honor the dead. Pirates attacked and slaughtered the town.. Taking the song with them." 

"Afta dat, ta pirates were wantin to enjoy ta music. Only to be left stranded in ta middle of da ocean with not a drop of water or food. Starven to death." they both sigh. "You know what happened after that. for two hundred years the song floated around and wherever it was played, death followed." Rex just smiled. "I don't be belivin in curses cap. It's all coinicidence."

Jason smiled back. "Well, if you die. we might as well just die along with you, There's no way we can continue our journey without you rex. after all you've done for us and because, We wouldn't have the strength to go on without or musician." Jason places his hand on Rex's shoulder. "Kinda a happy yet sad ting ta say cap." Jason nods. "Alright, We should begin preperations for the trip." 

Jason begins to walk out. "When will we be tellin the crew?" Rex asks. "It's best, they don't know." Jason comments. "For their safety.. And because when the time comes, If the song is cursed.. I think it's best the two of us are the only ones lost, don't you?" He smiled. "Ah... but... after your speach.. i was thinkin we'd all be going out together." 

Jason looks over at the sleeping Eve. "I said that.. .but somehow, I just can't bring myself to let the rest of the crew lose their dreams just because i was selfish." Rex nods and walks out with Jason. "Then. Why should you be ta one to sacrifice yerself." As the two close the door behind them, Eve opens her left eye. "The captain, Should always risk his life for the crew." Clack. "J..jason..."


----------



## Wiggin King (May 8, 2009)

*At Marine Base G17*

Tigre could hear the alarm and the sounds of other prisoners rioting outside.He let out a sigh as he stood up and walked to the bars of his cell,marines were running frantically.One Marine came running down the hall when he made it to Tigre's cell he stuck his arm out and grabbed the Marine by the collar."Hello there my fine Guard may you by chance have the key to this cell?"the guard looked at Tigre and then passed out.

The scenes changes to Tigre outside the prison cell and the guard inside it the door closed and locked."Well looks like I need to find my swords" as he said this he could hear all kinds of crazy noises and people saying Fishmen had broken in,he raised his eyebrow and then looked up to see a vent above him.He let our a smile and jumped up breaking into the air duct and decided to use a stealthier route of escape.


----------



## Vash TS (May 8, 2009)

*On Inna Inna Island*

Smirnov woke up feeling something poking him in his chest 

?You all right ole man? 

As he came to he looked at his surroundings and realized that he was being poked by a boy about the age of twelve with a long stick in his hand. Everything that had happened earlier that day flooded back and so did all the pain that the alcohol had numbed away. With the alcohol gone he could feel everything. He had a splitting headache and he was sure a few of his ribs were broken. Karl still hit like a cannonball. He looked down at his feet and his hands then up towards the marine ships. 

?*Aye boy, vat is going on here*? Smirnov asked rubbing his head
?Therewasapirate? the boy started his words all flowing into each other
?*Slow down boy*? Smirnov said with a smile
?There was a tournament with pirates and pirate hunters, then the marines showed up, then a part of the island was bombarded. They totally wrecked the place between them.?
Smirnov snorted ?*Did they destroy the bar?*? 

He needed to get some alcohol into his body

?Well it was almost destroyed by a group of people?a man and a woman and??

Smirnov lifted his eyebrow and watched the boy 

?*This man, did he have black swords?*?
?Yes I think so, I think there were three swords? the boy said
?*Good boy*? Smirnov said with a smile
?*First you show me where is black smith I need to get these off*? Smirnov said gesturing toward his feet
?My dad can help? the boy said "he makes weapons"
?*Let us go, lead way*? Smirnov said as he hoisted the boy onto his shoulder
They walked for about twenty minutes before Smirnov heard the clang of hammer on metal, 
"Here we are" the little boy said and Smirnov put him down
?DAAAD there is a man here...? the boy said going into the little annex where the sounds were coming from. 

He came back out with a large man as wide as he was tall with well muscled arms and broad shoulders

? How can I help you?? the man asked
? *I vant to get dis off*? he pointed at his feet

The man looked at him with a raised eyebrow. Smirnov patted his coat pocket and a faint chink of coin sounded

?Follow me? the man said walking back into the forge
?*Do feet first*? Smirnov said pulling up a stool and sitting on it and stretching his feet out

The man felt the metal of the chain with one hand and started moving his hands along the chain back and forth 

?This is strange metal? the man said as he moved off to get a few tools

He came back felt the chain for a bit longer and picked out a link and placed a long conical piece of metal into the link and pushed it till it couldn?t go any further and hit it with a sharp blow from the hammer and the link snapped. He then started to inspect the actual shackle and said under his breath 

?I ain?t no lock smith but I think I can get these off just need a lil bit to figure it out?
?All about the hinges? he said with a chuckle 

He went and picked up another tool with a flat head and came back, he slid the flat end under a part of the lock system and hit it with a sharp blow from the hammer again and a little piece flew off into the air. He got up and grabbed what looked like a thinner version of the tool he used to break the chain and fitted it on top the point where the little piece popped off and another blow rang out he pulled the shackle off.

?One down three to go he? said with a smile 

He repeated the same series of events and pulled off the second leg shackle. There was a shadow in the doorway and a large man in a white coat ducked into the forge 

?*I knew you?d be here, you had to get those taken off*? Karl said entering the room


----------



## Wiggin King (May 8, 2009)

*In the Air Duct of Marine Base G17*

Tigre slowly made his way through the vent looking for the room where they kept weapons.Suddenly the Air Duct gets cut in front of him and behind him,the section he is in falls to the ground.Tigre gains his focus and gets up quickly breaking the section of the air duct he was in to pieces.

*"Fishman Scum I am Lieutenant Archer B. Haertford and I will not be letting you escape"* he had a rather large broad sword drawn.Tigre looked at him with a small smirk on his face."You are going to fight an unarmed prisoner?" Archer looked at him and swung his sword sideways it cut through the wall,Tigre quickly ducked under some of his hair getting cut in the process.*"What do you think Fishman Scum"*

Tigre looked to his right to see the cut wall was the room with the weapons "I think I should end this quickly so I can make my escape" when he finished the sentence Archer dropped the sword downwards planning on splitting Tigre in two.He quickly dodged to the right and rolled into the room slamming his hand threw a cage he quickly pulled his two swords out and strapped them to his sides."Now it gets interesting"


----------



## Vash TS (May 8, 2009)

Smirnov shot up and snarled at his cousin 

?*Vhy von?t you leave me alone?*?
?*Your mother asked me to take care of you. You are a loose end, a sore on our family?s illustrious history*? with hate burning in his voice

Smirnov got up and brushed past Karl who was standing in the doorway, he noticed that there was an entire squadron of marines standing guard.He walked past them out into the yard and took off his coat and scarf threw them to the ground

?*Lets settle this now, I von?t run from you forever*? Smirnov said
?*All the times we fought no one ever won, time to change that*? Karl said as he threw his jacket to a marine

The two men ran at each other and locked hands, Smirnov tried to pull Karl into him to get a better grip on him but Karl wriggled free of his grip. 

?*I need to use my speed against that muscle head, I?ll never win if I clash with him head to head*? he thought as he hopped back a few steps

?*You still fight like a coward always running away*? Smirnov said with disgust

?*I like to call it a tactical retreat*? Karl said sounding snide

They ran at each other again but this time Karl stopped short and swung a kick which caught Smirnov in the ribs.  Smirnov doubled over, Karl got him in the same spot that he hit him earlier that day. Karl then brought his foot up and brought it down onto the back of Smirnov?s head and sent him face first into the dirt. Karl stamped where Smirnov's heads should have been but he rolled away and got up quickly. Karl knew he had injured his cousin he could see it on his face. Smirnov readied himself for another attack he?d have to protect his ribs he couldn?t keep getting hit there. 

Karl ran in and went for the ribs again but Smirnov grabbed his foot and pulled him into a clothes line which flipped Karl over and landed him on his back. Smirnov immediately tried to drop an elbow but Karl quickly rolled away and Smirnov?s elbow drove harmlessly into the dirt. Karl got up and dusted himself off as Smirnov charged at the man. All that Karl could do was brace himself for impact. Smirnov crashed into him and knocked him to the ground hard. He then grabbed him by the neck and lifted him to his feet. Smirnov attempted to raise him off the ground but Karl lifted his feet and wrapped them around Smirnov?s hand bending it awkwardly. Smirnov roared as he dropped to his knees and slammed Karl into the ground until the man released him. Smirnov grabbed his arm and flexed it as Karl quickly got to his feet and charged his cousin. He couldn?t get too close else he?d be in trouble. 

Karl threw a punch which took Smirnov in the forehead, he grabbed Karl?s wrist and pulled him into another clothes line. This time Smirnov didn?t release his hand, he pulled him to his feet and lifted him into the air with two hands and brought Karl?s back down onto his knee with a loud guttural roar. It wasn?t over while Karl was recovering Smirnov grabbed him again and put him into an underarm head lock, grabbed the waist of Karl?s pants and fell backward driving Karl's head into the dirt. Smirnov got up and reached for Karl's unmoving fight and a shot rang out. 

*BANG*


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 8, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc and Tetra*

"Thats impossible" Siles roared bewildered, "while it is possible for the same fruit to occur again on this earth if the previous one no longer exists the odds of you getting it don't exist. I won't believe it until I feel it for myself" he shouted rushing forward. He stumbled when he entered the dense area and Marc drove his tanto into Siles' stomach spitting his katana into his free hand. "This weight" Siles coughed "its almost the same as black sword Kyle's, the brat wasn't lying." Siles used Soru in an attempt to get behind Marc again but he was met with a dual thrust from the wakizashi and tanto that ran him through. "That isn't your technique" Marc said smiling "you must have seen it and stole it, you can't use it effectively at all." Siles staggered back blood seeping from his wounds. Weak from blood loss and his wounds Siles collapsed blacking out. "You did it" Tetra said running to hug Marc. But Marc ignored her retrieving his blades wiping them off and sheathing them. "I am not finished with him" Marc said grabbing Siles' unconscious body. 

Siles opened his eyes groggily, suddenly he started to scream uncontrollably. He felt pain that was impossible to describe. "Shut it" Marc said punching him in the mouth. Siles could make out Marc standing in front of him his hands crossed and Tetra was sitting behind him her back turned away from the two of them. It was then Siles realized he was missing all of his limbs. Marc admired his handy work sadistically, he had lopped off Siles' arms and legs and strung his bleeding torso up so that he could talk to Siles eye to eye. "Kill me" Siles begged struggling not to scream again, "how much you suffer depends on your answers" Marc said lighting a cigarette. "Tell me the truth about my father" Marc said dangerously. "I already did" Siles said whimpering, Marc drove his cigarette into Siles' eye and an acrid smell filled the air as Siles screamed in agony. "I said the truth" Marc said darkly. "He must have left you a note, it should prove me right" Siles panted begging for death. "There was no note" Marc said looking his cigarette nearing Siles' remaining eye. "HE MUST HAVE LEFT YOU SOMETHING" Siles screamed as the cigarette got closer and closer. Marc paused and thought about it, the only thing his father had left him were the swords. "Last chance" Marc said his cigarette clearly visible to Siles. "I swear to you, your father was a pirate. A powerful one that threatened to become the next pirate king. He would proceed to uncover a secret the marines have been guarding since the beginning of this pirate age and we couldn't allow him to live. We traced him as he made his way home and attacked him, and thats all I know, I swear" Siles said crying. "Well it seems I am done here for now" Marc said sticking his cigarette back into his mouth. "What will you do with me?" Siles asked. "Oh I will kill you alright, but only after a friend of mine asks you some questions about his problem." Marc said turning away from the marine. "Finner get your ass down here" Marc shouted "I know you have been watching this." As Finner came down and began questioning the marine Marc strolled off waiting for Finner to be finished. "Do you believe your father was a pirate Marc?" Tetra asked quietly. "Not for a second" Marc said issuing a cloud of smoke from his nose.


----------



## Vash TS (May 8, 2009)

Fire walked toward the blacksmith and she saw something strange, two men were talking, one looked like a marine and the other looked like

?Smirnov!!? she exclaimed 

There were about twelve armed marines standing in three rows watching the two men

?Let?s go around so they don?t see us? she whispered to Storm and Cloud

They made their way around the annex and into some bushes where they could see and not be seen. 

?We?ll help him if he needs help, he must carry us with his if we save him? she said patting Cloud on her head

All of a sudden the men charged each other and started fighting.

?Don?t you think they look alike Cloudy??

The gray wolf growled softly

?I see them don?t worry?

She looked down at her quiver she had two arrows left, when Smirnov had taken the advantage in the fight two marines with guns brought them up and aimed at Smirnov 

?Draw and release?

*BANG*

Twang, the arrow flew from the bow and caught the rifle man in his chest and he fell to his knees clutching the arrow, just then the wolves bounded out of the bushes into the unsuspecting men. She followed them knives flashing in the sun. Cloud jumped onto a marine and ripped his throat out, Storm ran over to the second marine with a rifle and jumped onto him and did the same. Fire ran toward the men still recovering from the shock of seeing a pair of wolves run out the bush. She jumped into the air and came down on a marine sinking both knives into the man?s chest. She jumped off the corpse and dodged a sword strike and slit another man?s throat. She heard Storm bark loudly and looked up to see a man reaching for the loaded gun on the ground. By the time he picked it up and took aim one of her knives was streaking though the air and caught the man in his throat. She noticed Smirnov was up, he had just snapped a marine?s neck like a twig and backhand slapped another sending him flying across the yard.

She looked around as she pulled her knife from the dead marine's throat. There was blood everywhere, she and the wolves were responsible for most of the deaths. She looked over to see Smirnov collapse onto the ground. She ran over to him

?Who?s taking care of who now?? she said in a smug voice
?Girl do you know him?? the black smith asked
?Yes? Fire answered
?Well if you don?t want him to die help him get out of here, the big one he was fighting is stirring and I don?t think you want to fight him?

The black smith helped Smirnov get up and he leaned him on Fire 

?Carry him into the woods, there is a cottage.  He can stay there until he?s better. Go now before the big one wakes?
?*Thanks*? Smirnov muttered at the blacksmith and threw him a bag of coins as he limped off with the support of Fire into the woods.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 8, 2009)

When Shin asks her if she needs some pain relievers Annie's eyes widen in momentary fright. She doesn't think that Shin can read at a 5th grade level let alone read the medication bottle that MJ has. He's liable to give her poison or some other crazy medication by mistake. No I think that I'll just rough it until MJ appears Annie thinks.

"Ugh I'm fine," Annie mutters and she tries to get up but her body quickly protests like a building that is about to collapse and she flops back onto the bunk.

"Yeah, I see that."He commented sarcastically as watched Annie struggle.

"Okay maybe I'm a little banged up," Annie groans. She points at her satchel that lays on the floor. "There's a bottle of blue pills in my bag. Just give me a couple and it'll hold me over until MJ does her magic," she tells Shin.

"I thought ladies had this rule about never letting a guy look in their purses."He mumbled as he picked up the satchel and was about rummage trough it's contents."I won't poke myself on used needles or something right?"He knew she liked to drink, to him drugs was just as bad as alcohol and he wouldn't be surprised if she did those too."Oda, if you could spare me from touching something disgusting."On second thought it unlikely that she had used needles in her bag, it was far more likely she had condoms, used or unused, tampons or something else in there that he'd rather not make contact with.


"Oh yeah and get me some Whiskey..." she mutters.

"Alright a bottle of blue pills.....Hmmmmm, I think my dad used these.....Anyways, about the whiskey."Shin handed her the bottle and started shaking his head when he mentioned the liquor."I'm not going to get that for you, I'm against alcohol and narcotics unless it's for medicinal use, Not to mention that mixing drugs and alcohol is stupid."

By now Mary had finished up on Marcks, with the hero being all patched up but would be sleeping on his stomach for the next couple of nights."No alcohol Annie, the fact that Shin thinks it's a bad idea should be warning enough."

She made her way over to Annie and Anglora."So how are you feeling Annie?"Though she asked this to Annie, she was diagnosing Anglora at the time. Since odds were that the former Makaosu agent was in a worse condition since Annie was conscious and seemed relatively fine.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 8, 2009)

*Paradise Island with Marc, Tetra and Finner.*

"Time is up" Marc said from behind Finner as he questioned Siles. "Got what I needed anyway" Finner said stepping aside, "do you really plan on killing him?" Finner asked. "This doesn't concern you" Marc snapped at Finner. "As captain of this crew anything that will pose a threat to us later concerns me" Finner shouted. "We will discuss it later" Marc said taking out his tanto. "Just end it quickly please" Siles begged at his threshold for pain. "Oh I will end it" Marc said placing the tip of his tanto on Siles' chest, "but it will be far from quick." Marc slowly inserted the blade into Siles' already bloody chest and the air erupted in his screams. Marc slowly brought the blade down blood spilling everywhere. "Fuck" Marc said looking at Siles "the bastard died before I could do half of what I wanted to do." Finner grabbed Marc from behind. "What the hell is wrong with you man?" Finner said shaking him "what the hell have you become?" Marc slapped his hand away, "just try to imagine that this man was responsible for the annihilation of your base, and maybe just maybe you could understand how I feel right now" Marc shouted angrily. Finner felt silent no doubt lost in thought about what he would do to the Monarch pirates if he ever caught up to them. "We are leaving as soon as the log post is set" Finner said turning and leaving.


----------



## Wiggin King (May 8, 2009)

*In the weapons lock up room in Marine Base G17*

Archer rushes at Tigre throwing another sideways slashes towards Tigre's abdomen.Tigre quickly draws his swords and moves both of them to block the swing.He slides across the floor a little and then uses his swords to push Archer off balance.

He quickly sheathes one of his sword and then charges at Archer "One Sword Style:Tiger Stripes" Tigre slashes his sword in an up and down motion moving past Archer stopping behind him as he sheaths his sword.Blood flies out of Archer's body and cuts that appear to be stripes are left on his body.Archer quickly turns around and swings the sword down on Tigre.

A large BOOM! could be heard as Tigre is thrown outside of the compound hitting the ground hard.Tigre shook his head as he slowly stood up.Archer's eyes are now blood shot "*I am going to kill you!"*


----------



## Vash TS (May 8, 2009)

Karl stirred awaking to see an unfamiliar roof over his head.

?*Where am I?*? he said aloud
?Inside my house came a voice?

He looked up to see a huge man

?I?m the black smith?
?*Where?s the other man?*? he said as he shot up
?*What happened to my men?*?

The black smith was silent

?*Well man speak up!!*?
?As for your men there is one alive and he is outside waiting for you to wake?
?And as for the other big man during all the commotion I don?t know where he went off to?
?*Commotion? Send in my man*? Karl snapped

A marine walked into the room and salute, Karl returned the salute

?*Private what happened out there?*?
?Sir it was a blood bath, after your cousin knocked you out we tried to take him into custody when we were attacked by a pair of wolves and a red haired girl. The wolves and the girl killed most of us and your cousin killed Private Elder. I was lucky he only knocked me out. That was the last thing I saw?
?*I will make him pay for this. He and the wolves must have had something to do with each other*?
?*I?ll make him pay with his life*? Karl said through his teeth


----------



## Zoidberg (May 9, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

The Monarch crew's ship was hurrying away from Inana island. Rek, Ruru and Uno stood on the deck and watched as the island burned in the horizon. 

"Grandfather said I and my cousins are going to lose our priveleges for this. What's more he may consider putting the blame on us." Rek said. 
"This is...difficult." Uno said.

"Indeed. From here on out we're going to be battling for our lives. It'll be quite difficult to return to the easygoing state of our lives before."

Ruru approached Rek, and handed him a cup of tea. "Worry not, milord. I shall serve you through thick and thin."

"And I have no choice but to stick with you. The lives of my comrades are still in danger, more so now that your title has been suspended.."

"You want me to help you break them out, don't you?" 

Uno nodded. "The only reason I joined you is to insure their safety. Will you go against your word, Du Mortis?"

Rek sighed. "Of course not. We'll set course for Bisrach quickly. Though it is a week away from here."

"So long as we are able to save them." Uno said sternly.

"Very well." Rek said. "But I do believe the crew should be reformed. From here on out, we shall be known as the Monarch Pirates."

"Where did you get the name?" 

Rek raised a bounty poster to Uno. "The marines use it as a codename for my crew. I suppose we should adopt the moniker then."

"I will not refer to you as captain though."

Rek grinned. "Fair enough. Jun will be first mate then. Matyr shall be the shipwright, Cass the sniper, and Ruru, my aide as always. Elza seems to plan on being swordsman."

"And what role will I play then?" Uno asked.

"We'll think about it."

_G17_

"Alright, where's the manager of this crappy hotel!?" Nila yelled. Her question was met with a shot from a large gun, sending her flying once again.


----------



## Vash TS (May 9, 2009)

*Inana Island*

Smirnov awoke to the sound of running water he looked around and saw through a broken window that the sun was just about setting. He sat up and grunted loudly, sharp pains shot through his mid section and his head throbbed. He remembered fighting with Karl then he reached up and touched his shoulder. He’d gotten shot and then it was a little fuzzy. Just then the door flew open and there was a girl with fire red hair and orange eyes staring at him.

“I see you’re awake” she said with a small smile
“*Fire right?*"
“Yes, how are you feeling?” she asked
“*Like I need drink*” he reached for his gourd but it was empty he frowned at it 
“*Vhere are ve? the last thing I remember I was shot*”
“*How long ago was I out?*”
“You’ve been sleeping for 3 days”
Smirnov held his head he needed to keep moving, if he wanted to find the black swords pirate
“*We need to get out of here*”
“You said 'we' you mean I can come to?” she asked expectantly
“*Yes I have to take you with me now, if a marines live to tell cousin about you helping me he come after you too*”
“Well Cloudy, Storm and myself killed about 10 of them you killed one and hit one across the yard and well we carried you off before your cousin woke up that leaves one to report what happened”
"*Vhere are my things?*"
“You aren’t going anywhere you’re still hurt”
“*I need to get information and alcohol and to get off this island something weird going on here*”
Smirnov looked at her "*I’m impressed girl*"
“Don’t call me girl ole man” she said trying very hard to keep the serious look on her face.
"I have all the information you could want she said with a smile", she took out the mice and consulted them to answer all the questions he asked.
“While I’m there I’ll find out from a friend where his boat is headed if he’s headed east maybe he’ll help us out"
“*You’re just full of surprises aren’t you*” Smirnov said as he stood up 
“*I want bottle of rum, bottle of vodka and bottle of wine*”
Fire looked at him with clear surprise on her face
“*It’s a big gourd he said holding it up*" sounding innocent

She stepped out the cottage and let out a loud whistle, Storm and Cloud came loping out of the surrounding woods after a few seconds

“Watch him and make sure he doesn’t try to leave me I’ll be back in a short while” they both barked and sat in front the door of the cottage

She looked up to a branch and saw Rain looking at her 

"OK rainy lets go I need to get into town without getting seen by marines"

The hawk chirped and flew off the branch and Fire took off in a dead run behind the hawk.
*
Marine Base G17*

Rensuei and the others heard a huge explosion

"What was that?" rensuei said as he and the other fish men took of running toward the noise


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2009)

Sanya threw herself sideways, the rocket soaring inches over her head. She whipped her hand towards Gladus, triggering the jet dial. A blast of air shot from her palm, smashing into one of Gladus' arms. It was knocked back, but came at her again, and Sanya could see electricity dancing acorss it. With a quick squeeze of her toes, she was shot into the air, using the dials on her hands to steady herself. She darted in and out of Gladu's defenses, slamming repeatedly at the thick metal ner her center. "Stupid...robot...bitch!" She shouted angrily, using one of her dials to knock an incoming rocket off course. The rockets spiraled out of contorl, slamming into One of Gladu's gatling guns and exploding. Sanya screamed as a white hot shard of metla dug into her leg and began falling rapidly. At the last moment, she managed to regain control, still screaming.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 9, 2009)

Innana Island
Amidst the battlefield in on Innana, Darver stood up upright and clasped both of his hands together. A large amount of aura began to surround Darver's body, so much that it rivaled the size of Ace's solar emperor (Not exactly rivaling it, but it was probably two notches below that size). When Darver finished gathering his aura, all of it moved into his hands which were bound towards the sky. Darver held his hands directly up and the giant mass of aura shot up into the heavens. The giant mass of aura in the sky looked like a meteorite preparing to crash down onto the Earth. Darver staggered to the ground and kneeled down on his right knee. After gathering up that large amount of aura, Darver's aura level was a nose hairs away from being completely empty. 

Darver staggered to his feet and stood there limply. He was breathing quite heavily.*"The both of you..... have 10 minutes to finish up your objective before.... this area is completely obliterated." * Darver said in heavy breathing to Makoto and Alain. *"When the time comes for the both of you to leave, use Makoto's speed to escape from the wrath."* He finished up.

"What about you boss? You look as if you've reached your end." Alain spoke out. Darver tried to buck up to look more powerful and mask his fatigue and injuries, but it was no use. *"I'm.....fine. My ship should be awaiting me in the harbor. I'll head there alone. Complete your objectives!"* Darver angrily commanded as he started to limp off towards the harbor amidst the cannon fire.

Angel Pirates
Mathias looked back at Innana island as their ship sailed off towards the horizon. He shook his head slowly with a shaken spirit. "So this is the true horrors that the grandline offers?" Mathias said quietly to himself.

"This isn't even half of it. Numerous other hells await us as we venture further into the grandline. We'll just have to be prepared." Eddy said while approaching his first mate.

Mathias nodded and turned away from the scene. A grin protruded across his face. "Nothing that the world's future greatest martial artist and future pirate king can't overcome." Mathias said in an optimistic tone.  "Indeed." Eddy remarked with a smile.


----------



## Darth (May 9, 2009)

Finner walked back to the clearing only to find Jack lying on his stomach while a girl massaged his back.

"What the fuck do you think you're doing?" 

*"Why, I'm getting a massage obviously. Might I add that this beautiful young woman is quite the expert on back massages. Would you like one Finner?"*
The girl winked at him. Finner shifted uncomfortably.

"Does this look like the right time to be getting a back massage!?" Finner yelled at Jack. "Did you not just see that Marine get hacked to pieces!?"

Jack sat up and put his Tuxedo on at a remarkable speed. *"Yes I saw your bloodthirsty friend. I must say he even fights like a pirate."*

"What did you say?" Marc walked up with Tetra right behind him. "Who's your friend Finner?"

"Friend? I just met this loser. His name's Jack something.. He's a businessman and he wants to help us."

"Help us? Didn't you say you just met him? Why would he want to help us?"

*"My my, who's this beautiful young woman? Finner didn't tell me that a lady was part of his crew."*

Jack seemed to have teleported right next to Tetra. Finner and Marc were astounded. They hadn't even seen him move. 

Jack tooked Tetra's hand and kissed it. *"Madmosielle, my name is Jack Renard. At your service." *He twirled his top hat and bowed majestically.

Marc leaned over to Finner. *"Why's this clown here again?"*

*"Ah, yes of course. I would like to offer you three my assistance. I have a ship and supplies all waiting in the harbor. Seeing as your friend here now has a bounty on his head you cannot safely leave this Island anymore. Especially since he just cut down a marine in plain view. But, if you enlist as sailors on my ship, I can safely transport you away from here. All I ask in return is to join your crew."*

*"Sounds good to me."* shrugged Marc carelessly. "Hold on a second, Why would you want to join our crew?"

*"Lets just say it serves both of our interests at the moment." *Said Jack with a sly wink.

*"Well then, Now that it's settled, lets be off!"* Jack waltzed away in the direction of the harbour.

*"You serious Finner?" *

"Why not? He's got a ship, supplies, and safe passage off this Island for us. It's your fault anyway we're in trouble now. Lets go.."

Marc, Finner, and a flustered Tetra quickly ran after Jack.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 9, 2009)

On Scar Island-

Night has covered the island and a ship can be seen coming in from the distance. Though it is dark, you can just make out the Jolly Rodger waving in the air, "YAHAA! Lets go men! Get yourselves ready, we're goin' on a little night raid!" The man who appears to be captain yells at the rest of the pirates, "YES SIR! PREPARE THE CANNONS!" Another man shouts and they all move into action.

Back on the island a man is lying down on a grassy hill. He spots the ship and stares at it for a moment, "Great...another group of assholes coming to ruin my peace," He says getting up from his comfortable position. He leans backwards a little, stretching his back, "Alright, lets get this over with," He clenches his fist and his hair darkens and gains a few streaks of white in it. He also gains an assortment of tattoos on his body. He walks down to the beach and then begins to float towards the boat. 

He finally reaches it and puts his hand on the bow and then begins to slowly phase through it and gets himself inside, "Easy enough, now for the fun part..." He says slowly making his way down the hall. 

The pirates all begin to load their cannons as they get within firing range. The captain swings his sword signaling them to fire. The one pirate that has his cannon prepared gets ready to fire. However, he doesn't notice the arm that reaches into the bottom of the cannon and slowly slides the cannon ball out of it. He ignites the cannon but it does not fire. 

He looks at his cannon curiously for a while. The others continue in a similar fashion one by one, "WHAT'RE YOU WAITING FOR! FIRE DAMMIT!!!" The captain shouts, but before they can explain they hear an eerie whistle coming from above. They all look up and all they see are a dozen cannon balls falling right on top of them. *BOOM BOOM BOOM!*

The ship quickly sings to the bottom of the sea, the pirates struggling to get into the life boats. As Derrick flies back to his island he hears on of the pirates shouting, "GHOSTS! It was the work of ghosts I tell you!" Derrick shakes his head back and forth, "Idiot..." He says to himself as he lands back on the same hill that he originally was lying on.


----------



## Vash TS (May 9, 2009)

Fire got into town just as night was falling, she climbed onto the rooftops so she would not be seen by the marines patrolling the streets. She made her way to the bar in town. It was still a rowdy place even with the front wall of the building destroyed, she went around to the back and crept in through a window into the storage room and dropped about 10 feet onto a paved floor. She put down her mice 

?Meek watch the door Squeek help me look? 

She found the rum and wine but the vodka was proving difficult, just then she heard a loud squeak and she flattened herself against the wall as the door opened and light came streaming into the room along with the noise from the bar.

?What you don?t want the wine any more? quit wasting my ti...? came though as the door closed, that little light was enough to find a crate of colourless liquid on the bottom shelf of one of the racks.

She pulled a bow string from her pouch and tied a knot at the top of each bottle and then around her waist, 

"Now to get out of this room"

She picked up her mice and put them back into their pouch and backed up to the door and ran full speed toward the wall and took a few steps up the wall and grabbed the window sill and pulled herself through.

"OK now to the docks to find out where old man Doxon is headed"

She jumped down silently and walked slowly toward the silhouette of the ship and climbed the rope. She sneaked aboard the ship and into the old man?s cabin. She closed the door behind her as quietly as she could and turned to see the old mans eyes looking directly at her. She almost had a heart attack.

?Oh it?s just you my dear? Doxon said in a cheerful voice 
?You really shouldn?t sneak up on people like that, terrible manners? he said adjusting his glasses
"How did you know I was here?" Fire said a little amazed
He pointed to the bottles at her waist. They clinked together gently 

She told him the situation and asked for his help. Doxon told her that they would be heading to an island called Paradise Island to drop off the last of their supplies. Then they would be making a trip back to the North Blue to pick up more specialty items for trade on Innana and Paradise Island.

?So you?ll help my friend and I??
?Yes of course my dear, we leave at first light though. I want to be away from all these marine ships as soon as possible?

She departed leaving the way she came and headed back to the cottage

?Pieter Smirnov? the old man said a devious smile it's been a long time since I heard that name.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2009)

Alexander walks calmly, confidently through the cannonfire. He is following the source of steady confidence and barely supressed rage he suspecs is Darver. It isn't difficult. In the sea of panic and confusion Inanna is now, Darver stands out like a spotlight. A cannonball flies dangerously close to the soon to be Makaosu's face, but in one blur of motion, he unsheathes his sword and slices the thing in half. Eventually, he manages to reach the battered Makaosu leader. Darver is not in good shape. He's limping heavily, and has sustained many injuries. His body looks like it's about to give out from under him, and Alexander sees this as an excellent opportunity to introduce himself. He quckly slides next to Darver, supoorting the man, helping him get towards his boat. 

*"I'm Alexander, the new recruit,"* he explained as he help Darver along. *"David recruited me some time back. I would've been here, but...personal matters distracted me."*


----------



## Vash TS (May 9, 2009)

*Marine Base G17*

Rensuei and the other's ran toward the loud explosion that rocked the base a few seconds earlier.

"What the hell was that?" Rensuei said running down a corridor
"Mi nuh know still" Ginkai responded running down the corridor bouncing off the walls

Just then the wall in front of them exploded outward and a marine in a coat lay slumped on the wall rensuei stopped and looked through the hole. as a striped fishman stepped out dusting himself off

"What's up stripes" Barni asked the fishman
"I'm looking for the base commander to make him pay for locking me up" 
"That guy didn't want to help me" he said pointing at the unconscious marine
"So are we, what's your name" Kai asked
"Tigre" he said extending his hand
"Kai, Ginkai is the drunk one, Barni and the one in the jacket is Rensuei"
"I'm sure that huge explosion that rocked the base a while ago was the commander" Rensuei said running ahead
"What's with the jacket" Tigre asked the group
"Don't ask" Kai answered shaking his head
"Im a mad man still" Ginkai replied tripping and almost falling on his face and being caught by Kai

Rensuei entered a room and saw a large man with a smoking gun looking at a figure sitting leaning on a crumbled wall

"Ah tink ah got dat damm fishman" the said spitting on the ground

The figure got up and dusted itself off

"This place is the worst hotel i've ever been to i'm so not paying" said a female voice

"Weeeelll lookie heeeere some more fishmen come to help their own disgusting kind i'll putcha all back into cells" said the Commander reloading the huge gun


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 9, 2009)

"I thought ladies had this rule about never letting a guy look in their purses."He mumbled as he picked up the satchel and was about rummage trough it's contents."I won't poke myself on used needles or something right?"He knew she liked to drink, to him drugs was just as bad as alcohol and he wouldn't be surprised if she did those too."Oda, if you could spare me from touching something disgusting."On second thought it unlikely that she had used needles in her bag, it was far more likely she had condoms, used or unused, tampons or something else in there that he'd rather not make contact with.

Annie rolls her eyes at Shin's lack of sophistication. "That's my weapons bag you dumbass. All I have in there is spare bullets, grenades, and some tools." Annie watches Shin reach into her bag cautiously as if there's a King Cobra and chuckles.  

"Alright a bottle of blue pills.....Hmmmmm, I think my dad used these.....Anyways, about the whiskey."Shin handed her the bottle and started shaking his head when he mentioned the liquor."I'm not going to get that for you, I'm against alcohol and narcotics unless it's for medicinal use, Not to mention that mixing drugs and alcohol is stupid."

"Oh you sound like such a choir boy don't ya fella, you should do an anti drug motivational tour or something!" Annie has always been a "self medicator." Whether its been by choice or because she had to. The Company used to make her take drugs to dull her emotions back when she was younger. Since then she's always used medication to one level or another and she's combined them with alcohol frequently during rough patches. 

By now Mary had finished up on Marcks, with the hero being all patched up but would be sleeping on his stomach for the next couple of nights."No alcohol Annie, the fact that Shin thinks it's a bad idea should be warning enough."

She made her way over to Annie and Anglora."So how are you feeling Annie?"Though she asked this to Annie, she was diagnosing Anglora at the time. Since odds were that the former Makaosu agent was in a worse condition since Annie was conscious and seemed relatively fine.

Annie becomes visibly annoyed that she can't get any Whiskey. "My ribs are busted, I have a concussion, I can't stand on my right ankle, my arms are all cut up and scratched, and....well you get the picture Doc. Just patch me up and a weeks worth of sleep will do the rest." Annie replies. She opens the bottle of blue pills and pops four pills in her mouth, waiting for the delicious wave of relief to numb the pain.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 9, 2009)

*Somewhere in Grandline with the Demon Pirate Hunters*

It pained Marc to leave his old boat behind but the only way they would be leaving this island peacefully without causing a ruckus was with this strange gentleman. Marc had been lazing about in the crows nest to avoid work and questions and it was much to his disgust when Tetra climbed up and sat next to him. "We have a problem" she said worriedly. Marc snorted, "I'm just fine" Marc said issuing a cloud of smoke in her face. "We have bounties" Tetra said holding a stack of papers in her hand. Marc choked and Tetra had to clap him on the back to get him to spit up the cigarette he had swallowed. Spitting from the vile taste Marc looked at her annoyed, "what the fuck do you mean we have bounties?!" "I got today's newspaper and the marine's issued a bounty list for this week and we were on it" Tetra said rifling through the papers for Marc's. She handed Marc his bounty picture. "Wanted Dead or Alive. Marc Gomes. 15,000,000." the poster read. "How did they get this picture?" Marc said looking at it confused. The picture was off Marc standing over Siles'  body his katana in his right hand resting on his shoulder and his left hand was holding his cigarette to his mouth. "I hardly think thats the problem here" Tetra said irritated. "So how much are you worth?" Marc asked looking at her. "Are you feeling alright?" Tetra asked bewildered "the  are not basically treating you like a pirate." "Yeah they seem to do that" Marc said bitterly thinking about how Siles had labeled his father a pirate. "At any rate I can't do anything about it" Marc said issuing a cloud of smoke from his nostrils "I will just have to keep a low profile." Like you could manage that Tetra thought to herself. "I want to see your bounty" Marc said bringing up the subject again. Grudgingly Tetra handed him her paper and Marc almost smiled looking at it. The picture depicted Tetra tying her hair into a bun standing next to the waterfall Marc had used to train. "Wanted Dead Or Alive. Tetra Morgan.  7,000,000." "Don't worry about it" Marc said spying the look on Tetra's face. "We can't do anything about it." "Thats not the problem, now we have dragged Finner into this" Tetra said handing Marc a third piece of paper. "If Finner is seen with us they will issue a bounty on him too" Tetra said as Marc read the paper. "Finner" Marc shouted jumping from the crows nest down to the deck. He decreased the gravity around him landing softly, "get your ass out here we have a problem."


----------



## Vash TS (May 9, 2009)

Fire returned and handed Smirnov the bottles and watched in amazement as he emptied them all into the gourd one by one swirled them around and drank the smell made her nose burn and her eyes water

“*Ve have to be on board by first light*” Smirnov asked her
“Yes we have all night to get ready”

Smirnov took another long drink from the gourd in about an hour he would not feel any of the pains what currently wracked his body

“There shouldn’t be many probs with marines at this hour” Fire whispered but "If there are patrols we’ll know long before we see them Rain is scouting ahead"

They sneaked through the darkness with no incident and came to the docks. Silver flashed through the moon light as a pair of knives streaked through the air and clinked on metal. Before fire knew it Smirnov had stepped in front of her, and blocked teh knives with the shackles still on his hands. Rasping laughter filled the docks in the moonlight

“It’s been so long Pieter, and you are still so sharp” came a voice
"*Dox iz dat you?*”

An old man stepped out into the moonlight 

“Long time no see Pieter”
“*I thought you dead Dox the marines are are good at killing people*”
“Helooo what’s going on here” Fire asked

The laughter filled the docks again

"You are the last person that should say something like that, they keep failing to kill you" the man laughed
"*Dox is your friend girl?*"
"Hello my dear nice to see you again" the old man said
"How do you know him?"
"*Dox was book keeper and manager of the underground arena I fought in*"

It occurred to Fire how little she know about Smirnov, he had so many scars and that rope scar on his neck, she'd have to ask about it sometime.

"*Let us get out of this place Dox, my cousin vill be looking for me*"
"Karl is here too? He will be searching for you we'll need to hide you"

Fire looked at the wolves and said

"Well since everyone knows everyone lets get moving before some marines come up and find us" 

and she walked past Smirnov up the gang plank unto the boat with wolves in tow


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 9, 2009)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line with the Demon Pirate Hunters*

"I am not surprised" Finner said emerging from his cabin, "I expected problems the moment I found you in North Blue and indoctrinated you into my crew, you are going to have to be more specific than that." Marc tossed him the paper and Finner's eyes widened in shock. "Dammit Marc, couldn't you have kept your ass quiet and just let it slide" Finner said tossing the warning back at him. "Let it slide?" Marc said looking at Finner dangerously, "why don't you let what the Monarch Pirates did slide. THEN you can talk to me about letting things slide" Marc snapped. *"What seems to be the problem gentlemen?"* Jack said emerging from his cabin adjusting his monocle. "We are at risk of becoming wanted men" Finner said looking at Jack. However Jack was instead looking at Tetra, he strolled over casually smiling. *"Good morning madam, I don't believe I caught your name yesterday"* Jack said kissing Tetra's hand again. "Tetra Morgan" Tetra said retracting her hand from Jack quickly. "For fucks sake" Marc said looking at Jack and Tetra "we have more important things to deal with than introductions right now." "For once I agree with the knucklehead" Finner said looking at Jack and Tetra. *"Pardon me dear gentlemen it is horrid manners failing to bid a woman as beautiful as this one Good morning." Might I also point out that until we dock nobody could possibly discover that we are traveling together. If need be you fine gentlemen can just conceal your presence on the ship until we dock."* "The next island is not far off" Tetra said looking at the log post attached to her arm. She had purchased an additional one for herself in case Finner broke or lost his. "Well Finner, I must say we had a good run." Marc said his arms folded. "When we dock on the island we will go our separate ways" Marc said lighting another cigarette, "if you want to continue traveling with us all you need to do is find us before you depart or we do. For your safety and the sake of this vessel, effective the moment we make land fall, I hereby denounce myself as a Demon Pirate hunter" Marc said turning away. "I am afraid I must do the same" Tetra said a sad smile on her face.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 9, 2009)

"Oh you sound like such a choir boy don't ya fella, you should do an anti drug motivational tour or something!"

Like usual Shin responded with one of his "holier than thou" comments, which were reserved for discussions with Annie where Drugs, alcohol and or sex was discussed."Well there _are_ people that keep their health in mind."

Annie though couldn't contain her laughter due to the hypocrisy, the swordsman smoked like six packs a day and here he was claiming to keep his health in mind.She laughed so hard the that her ribs started hurting because of it and clutched her chest her chest until the pain subsided.Though she didn't intend to let Shin get away with his act."You're a real moron, I would say a hypocritical moron but I'm sure you have no idea what that means."Was the first part of her rant."You do know smoking is bad for you?, I mean you can't be _that_ stupid."

Shin shook his head though, the part of the world he comes from still hasn't discovered the hazards of smoking.Though surprisingly enough Shin was one of the few kids on his island who's mother hadn't smoked during her pregnancy."Blasphemy!"He responded to her claims."I will not tolerate such talk about my sweet, sweet cigarettes."And then he came with his scientific fact, which proved (And I use the term "proved" loosely) that smoking wasn't bad."It's even good for the nerves and it's an proven antidote against stress, you see when I haven't smoked for a long time (3-4 for hours would be a long time for his standards) then I became stressed again and become so restless that I can't keep legs or fingers still."

While Annie was trying to contain her laughter, the state of her body didn't make heavy laughter as pleasurable as it was normally, M.J. walked past Shin and just shook her head at Shin's stupidity.She grabbed a few different bottles and tubes from the medicine cabinet and made her way back to her patients."Shin I want you to apply this salve to your burns every 4 hours, take these eye drops and administer them twice a day."She had written the instructions down already and they were on the labels but she wasn't going to take chances with the resident Einstein here.

"The yellows pills are to be taken once  a day, the white pills every night at 10 and though this goes against everything I stand for it can't hurt in your case, if anything it might even wake up some dormant brain cells."She slapped on the head once."Smoking is bad for you for a great number of reasons, I would give you a lecture but I don't have the time nor any kind of hope you would give up smoking."Then she shooed him away telling him that he was."Upsetting my patient."

When Shin left she made her way over to Annie."Alright I believe it was ribs ,concussion, ankle, cuts and scratches on your arm it was, right?"Annie nodded and then asked."So are those pills you gave Shin any good, I could use something new since I believe I'm getting resistant to those that I already use."

M.J. just shook her head again."I frown upon substance abuse, those aren't pieces of candy you know."When she got it out of her system she continued diagnosing Annie, checking her pupils first."But to answer your question, the yellow ones were vitamins since he never eats his veggies and the others were sleeping pills, besides it being unhealthy that he's found in the training room day and night but all the clangs and thooms disturb me when I take my beauty sleep."The medical bay was right above the training room and her quarters were adjacent to it. 

"But if you are that interested in new pills, I'm working on a new formula and I need a testperson."She latter added."I'm pretty sure I got rid ofthe side effect causing rapid facial hairgrowth."


----------



## Vash TS (May 9, 2009)

Smirnov, Fire, Cloud and Storm sat in a small room that Dox used to smuggle less than legal items and talked with each other as they passed though the marine blockade and the ship was searched. The could hear the voices and the footsteps running all over the ship after what seemed like an hour there was a knock at the wooden panel. 

"You two can come out"

"*Thanks dox*"
"Thanks"
"No need for thanks" he said patting fire on her head as she shot his a glare
"I'm not a girl" she said under her breath pouting

They traveled toward Paradise island with no incident till on the 3rd day they sighted a Jolly roger off the port side coming fast at them. 

Fire whistled at Rain to go get a head count Rain after a few minutes the hawk came back and chirped

"She says there are ten on deck"

Dox smiled and a pair of knives slipped out of his sleeves and he twirled them in his fingers, Smirnov took his coat off and threw it to the deck

"They should be here in about twenty minutes" Dox said

the wolves growled deep in their throats

"Don't worry guys they can't hog all the fun" fire said pulling out a bow string and stringing her bow


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 9, 2009)

*Unknown Winter Grand Line Island with Marc and Tetra.*

Marc sneezed violently rubbing his already red nose. It had been a few hours since they had docked on the island and parted ways with Finner and Jack. "First we land on a fucking summer island and I nearly burn to death, now we land on a fucking winter island and I am freezing to death." "If you weren't so stubborn and just wore your parka you would be fine" Tetra said from beneath the hood of her parka. "No" Marc said defiantly, "I have never and will never cover these tattoos." "You never told me what they meant" Tetra said looking at Marc as he shivered violently. Marc continued to trudge through the deep snow drifts making his way towards the town and just when Tetra thought she would be ignored again Marc spoke. "When my father left the island, I asked to go with him. He told me that the ocean was a painful and dangerous place. Just before he left he told me if I could prove to him, that I could willingly throw myself into pain and danger he would consider taking me with him the next time he set out. These tattoos bear testament to my willingness to travel with my father. Tattoos don't hurt the average person, but then again the average person isn't seven when he gets three tattoos as big as these." "What did your father say when he returned?" Tetra asked cautiously. "He was proud, he said if he could set sail again in this life he would surely take me with him. Those were his final words to me before he passed away" Marc finished. Standing behind Marc, Tetra could see small droplets of water falling from Marc making small holes in the snow. Tetra caught up to Marc and handed him a piece of paper. Marc unfurled it and looked at Tetra angrily, "why did you save this?!" "You don't have any pictures of your father" Tetra said quietly "and there are currently no more of his bounty posters in circulation. This may very well be the last picture of your father you will ever see, I thought you might want to keep it." Marc thought about it for a second and gently folded the paper tucking it into his pocket. "There is still an explanation out there waiting for you" Tetra said to Marc "we just have to find it."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 9, 2009)

With James-

He walks through the halls, hand over his chin, "Metal...metal...where am I supposed to get this crap?" He spots Rex returning to his room after his talk with Jason, "OI REX!" He dashes into the room.

"Do you have any metal I can have? You'll be contributing to greatness in the making on top of the greatness that is already me!" He says rather proudly. Rex thinks for a moment, "Oh, I gotcha covered mate," He reaches into his pockets and pulls out a steel pen, "This be one of mah special pens, ah wrote some of mah best songs wit it," He says reminicing for a moment.

He tosses the pen to James who catches it, "I can really have it?" He asks slightly suprised, "Go for it mate, I got spares," he says with a large grin, "YES! I wonder if this will be enough..." he looks at the small pen and tries to imagine it being used as a sword. Suddenly Eve breaks into his thought bubble shouting, "Not even close you brainless waste of oxygen." He walks off, sulking.

With Tatsu-

He lies down on the deck looking at his gloves, "Sigh...didn't get as much practice with these as I wanted. All I got to do was fight two rookie captains. They sure made it how apparent that the tournement was for newbies..." He says thinking back to his battles with Eddy and Kent, "Maybe if that cat learns some more of that Roku-whatever he'll be a better challenge."

He then things back to his fight with Eddy in the tournement, "Ugh, Mr. Hulk...I hope I don't have to do that again," He says to himself, clearly showing that he is not afraid of the Angel Pirate captain by the expression on his face, "Oh I'm sure I'll find someone..." 

With Ray-

He watches from up in the crow's nest as Jessie observes her newly found supply of Adam's Wood. He goes to leap down, but stops himself. He continues to try to get himself to go but cannot for some reason, "Come on...just do it..."

He jumps down and slowly walks next to the shipright, "Hey there..." He says awkwardly, "Do you think-" He stops himself again, thinking about all the trouble that he's caused the crew before he joined, and how much they must dislike him, "Could you...uh, do me a favor?" He says presenting what looks like a blue print to her.


----------



## Vash TS (May 10, 2009)

Hooks latched onto the boat and Smirnov and the wolves leaped onto the pirate ship before any pirates could board. Dox hopped onto the railing and let steel fly as arrows flew pass him into the chests of pirates distracted by the havoc Smirnov and the wolves were causing. 

Just then a cabin door opened flew off it's hinges and a man with Nodatchi came out and swung it at Smirnov, Smirnov caught the blade in has hands and held it with blood dripping onto the deck. Just then silver flashes streaked past Smirnov's head but there was the clang of metal on metal and Smirnov looked at his hand and there was no sword in his grasp anymore. Something whizzed pass his face and there was another loud clang just then the wolves flashed past him on either side and he grabbed them both by the scruffs of their necks

"*Stay back he is dangerous*" Smrinov told the wolves

another arrow shot past his face and was blocked again 

"*Could you 2 stop shooting things at me*" Smirnov bellowed
"Sorry"
"Sorry"

The man swung the sword but this time it was blocked by Smirnov's shackle and Smirnov took a step toward the man and reached for his neck but by the time he got there the man was gone. The long length of the sword gave the man an incredibly long range and by the time Smirnov blocked an attack and tried to close the distance the man would be long gone. Thinking about strategies was never a strong point of Smirnov's. He simply charged toward the captain and when he swing the sword Smirnov grabbed it with both hands and wrenched it out the mans grip and threw it over board 

"MY sword!!!" the mas cried stunned as Smirnov grabbed his face with bloodied hands and drove it into the deck shattering the mans skull

"So much weak pirates these days, you did him a favor Pieter"
"Come on lets get out of here"
"*Dox i'm taking this boat*" Smirnov said with a smile as he turned around
"I knew you had something in mind, you didn't even hesitate to kill that man"

Dox whistled and several men came out from below deck 

"Clean up that ship and see if there are any repairs to be made"
"*Dox you are too good to me*"
"Carlos was my brother, you meant a lot to him. You are like my nephew"
"*Throw my coat Fire*" Smirnov said as he walked toward the railing holding the dead pirate in his hand
"Look what you did to Cloudy's fur it's all bloody" She said before he disappeared into a cabin to get their stuff

Cloud barked loudly at Smirnov which he ignored and reached out and shook Dox's hand. 

"Well i'm not letting you leave until i bandage those hands." 
"*I vill be fine*" Smirnov said as he reached for his gourd and washed his hands with the alcohol and took a drink. 

Dox just shook his head with a smile. Just then fire came back ouside and threw her things onto the adjacent boat.

"It was a pleasure to make you acquaintance young lady" Dox said with a bow
"The pleasure was mine" Fire answered hugging the old man
"Take care of that muscle head"
"I will" fire smiled  and hopped onto the boat

After about an hour of cleaning and repairing Dox's boat pulled off and left them. It was a little hard to handle with just two people but once they got it going it was gliding swiftly though the water. They followed Dox's boat at a distance it was a few days before a heavily forested island came into view of Smirnov's looking glass. 

"*Dox said this was paradise island it look like jungle to me*"
"Where did he go?" Fire asked him 
"*To town maybe, I don't want to dock in town we vill dock here and walk to town*"
"Marines?" Fire said with her eyebrow cocked
"*Very smart*" Smrinov said ruffling her hair

They pulled the ship into a cove and Smirnov pulled the boat onto shore as fire watched in amazement. She'd never realised just how powerful he was.

"Rain find us a path" 

They walked into the thick forest and trudged for hours. Smirnov grumbled and drank from his gourd while Fire flitted from tree to tree while the wolves walked along side Smirnov. She really did feel at home in a jungle. When the sun was about setting the trees began to thin and Smirnov saw something he'd never seen in his life

"That's why it's called paradise island" Fire said looking wonder stricken
"Welcome to the Paradise Island resort" Chimed a voice

They turned to see a beautiful young woman
"Do you know you are the second group of people to enter the resort from the forest in a week" chimed the woman

Smrinov's eyes flashed 

"*Vas it a man and girl?*"
"Well it was two men and a girl actually" she replied eying the pair curiously
"*Did one of the men have black swords?*"

The girl's face went pale

"Why are you looking for him?" she said softly
"*He is friend I am looking for him*"
"Follow me" the woman said as she walked of briskly


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 10, 2009)

*Unknown Grand Line Winter Island with Marc and Tetra.*

Marc and Tetra arrived in the small winter town exhausted, walking through the snow drift and intense winds had sapped their energy. "Why didn't you just make yourself lighter?" Tetra asked as Marc stumbled. "Its not that simple" Marc snapped, he had been in a particularly nasty mood because of the cold. "You think its easy to control it?" Tetra fell silent, she was used to Marc's behavior but it still hurt deep down. She had seen signs of his shell weakening during this journey but one change in climate had brought them back to square one. "For fucks sake, why the fuck does the town look so far away?" Marc asked annoyed. Marc fell to his knees his body numb, his legs simply refused to move anymore. "Marc just where your Parka, you are going to die" Tetra said worried. "We are going to make a jump for the village" Marc said rubbing his hands together. "I thought you just said it wasn't easy" Tetra said confused. "I don't care what I said" Marc snapped "just hold on to me." Marc could have actually made it to the village in a few jumps from the start, but instead he had decided to test his body against the forces of nature. Tetra held on to Marc tightly and Marc closed his eyes. "Atmosfera del infinito" Marc said quietly as the gravity around him fell near zero. Marc grabbed Tetra and leapt into the air, their movement caused the wind to whip at Marc's bare torso and he shivered violently. Tetra embraced him for their short journey shielding him from the wind. "Geez you just had to take advantage of the situation didn't you" Marc said landing softly in the center of the town. Marc pried Tetra off of him and made his way to nearest bar. Kicking the door open Marc gratefully entered the warm bar.

The bar patrons merely glanced at Marc before turning back to their drinks. Some of them snorted into their drinks when they realized Marc was shirtless. Marc took a seat at the bar and Tetra slid into her seat next to him. The bar tender observed them carefully before walking over to them. "Welcome to Lataya island" he said grudgingly "if the both of you are pirates I suggest you leave now." "What's that supposed to mean?" Marc said looking at him annoyed. "This winter island is a bit different from the other grand line islands" the bartender said sighing. "While on other islands pirates are tolerated or sometimes welcomed it is quite the opposite here. There is a strict ban on pirates and the marines stationed here enforce this policy in its absolute. You see this island has truly obtained peace, and visitor presence is strictly monitored and controlled. So for your own safety if you are pirates I suggest you leave as soon as possible." "Its a good thing we aren't pirates then" Marc said taking a cigarette out of his pocket. "Now shut your fucking trap and get me some rum." "I apologize for him" Tetra said softly "he is just a bit testy because he is cold, I will have a glass of water. Oh and do you know how long the log post for this island takes to set?" Tetra asked. "Five days" the bartender said slamming Marc's rum down in front of him some of its contents sloshing over the sides on to the bar. After the duo had finished their drinks Marc threw some beri on the table and they left looking for an inn. "Good day" the innkeeper said greeting them as Marc shut the door with a snap behind him. "Names and duration of stay please?" the man asked. "Marc Gomes and Tetra Morgan, five days." Marc said hoping this wouldn't take long. "I must ask you to remove your hood Miss" the man said to Tetra "I need to see your face to check it against the national marine bounties." This is bad! Marc and Tetra thought in unison. Marc's hand crept to his sword, if the man raised an alarm Marc would hit him with the blunt side and knock him out. But miraculously the man cleared them and handed them their keys. "How did we just get away with that?" Marc asked amazed. "I think because of their weather they have not received the latest bounty updates" Tetra supplied the two of them slipping into their room.


----------



## the_sloth (May 10, 2009)

-In town-

Bold wanders around the area, rubbing the back of his head.
"Man, I gotta get a drink."
He turns down to another road to find a girl surrounded by a dozen pirates.  She wears a white tank top with a visible black bra underneath it.  She also has a few red bracelets on her left wrist and wears brown cargo pants as well as glasses.  She also had some sort of holster with various different handles sticking out of it and a small stick-like object on her waist.  The pirates close in on her, licking their lips.
"Can you believe her, boss?  She thinks that she can take us down!"  A second pirate screams, "How laughable!"
The girl places her hand on the stick on her waist.  "I finally found you guys!  It took forever~~~"
"What!?  She's glad to find us!?"  They all draw their swords.  "Let's wipe that smile off her pretty lil' face."
Bolt's eyes widen and he places his hand on the handle of his sai, however, he doesn't do anything.  He stares in awe.  In a matter of mere moments, only 2 pirates remain standing.  
The pirates step back in fear.  "W-WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!?"
The girl grins and adjusts her glasses.  "I'm half of the Killer Awesome Numinous Astounding Bounty Hunter Duo!"
The pirates' face go pale.  "T-T-The Killer Awesome Numinous Astounding Bounty Hunter Duo!?" 
"The KANA Bounty Hunters!?"
"Yep~"
They quickly turn around and try to run away, heading straight for Bolt.
"HEY!  GET BACK HERE!"  The girl grabs the stick on her waists and presses a button which turns it into a long staff, and throws it at the pirates' legs, tripping one of them over.  She looks over at the other one, still running.  "Stop!  Come on~~~"

Just as the pirate was about to run by Bolt, he turns around to see how far he's gone, but when he turns around, he's met with Bolt's arm to his neck, knocking him over and gasping for air.  The girl runs over and looks over at the pirate on the ground.
"Awwwwww~"  She looks up at Bolt.  "Its not fun if you do my job for me~"
"Um... sorry?"
"Hey, aren't you-"
All of a sudden, a man approaches the woman from behind, dragging the group of pirates in net.  He has mid-length jet black hair with a pair of crimson colored sunglasses resting upon his head. He wears an unbuttoned black dress shirt with a red t-shirt underneath, blue jeans and a ring on his left middle finger.  He also has a strawberry lollipop in his mouth.
"Kana, how many times have I told you!?"
The girl turns and pouts.  "Don't confront the target on your own..." she responds monotonously. 
"Exactly"  He then puts his sunglasses on.  "Now lets get outta here," and turns around and begins to walk off.
She raises her hand curiously and points over at Bolt.  "But Dai, I think this guy-"
"Our job here is done.  Lets go."
"Alright~"  She turns over to Bolt.  "Thanks for the help anyway," and then turns to chase her partner.  "Wait for me~~~"

Bolt stands there, slightly confused at what had just happened.  
".... O...kay?"  He rubs his head again.


----------



## Hiruma (May 10, 2009)

Larissa gritted her teeth and pulled hard on the ledge, whipping herself a good three or four feet above the deck. She flipped elegantly in the air and landed lightly. She had spent quite some time doing nothing on the ledge, waiting for the coast to be clear before she boarded a ship full of possible hostiles, and she had come to the conclusion that on such a large ship, it would be better to try and see if she could locate Fluck without revealing her presence.

The black-haired female closed her eyes and focused on her opposite partner's location. It wasn't too far away...Larissa moved slowly and cautiously, making sure to sense the presence of anybody moving towards her. Thankfully, little complications arose and it didn't take long before she arrived near Fluck's location. The Order use took a deep breath. This would require great timing.

The ex-Makaosu agent quickly strode into the medical bay and opened her eyes wide, making sure to take in every little detail. Immediately afterwards, both she and Fluck vanished from the room.

Larissa let loose a sigh of relief, safe inside her own pocket dimension, having activated Perfect Constant Order before anyone could have reacted. Judging from the split second's worth of images she had seen before activating the move, the blonde-haired female was here and they were treating Fluck, so they were quite unlikely to be hostile. That made things much more simpler, then.

Larissa dropped the order dimension and released both Fluck and herself back into the order of the real world before taking a deep bow. _"Good day. My name is Larissa Absoluntis, Fluck's first mate."_


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 10, 2009)

The Stormy Dawn was floating under the sun...
Eddy was relaxing for severeal hours when one man yelled from the top of the main mast.
"Land Land..!!!" And everyone started preparing the ship.
"Captain Eddy, what we do?It seems more like an Island..."
"Captain, huh?" Eddy smiled and then looked Mathias like waiting for his opinion.
Mathias grined while he heard for new adventure and with a nod gave the sign to Eddy.

The ship was approaching the port...
Eddy and Mathias jumped first from the ship. Everyone was incredibly fine and peacefull......no clouds over the island, no screams or loud sounds. Only the birds that were flying over the whole island.
There were no more ships there except the Stormy Dawn...

The men started walking towards the town....


----------



## Vash TS (May 10, 2009)

*At Marine Base G17*

The Marine Commander took aim at the group of fishmen and pulled the trigger, there was a huge explosion and an almost cannon sized bullet flew from the gun. The fishmen scattered and the bullet flew into the wall obliterating it. Rensuei took cover of the large amount of dust and smoke to charge at the captain running on all fours cloak flapping and jumped into the air spines flashing out. His instincts warned him of danger but it was too late he was already flying through the air all he could do was brace himself for what ever it was. The butt of the huge rifle flew out of the dust and struck him and sent him flying into a wall hard. Rensuei grunted as Tigre helped him to his feet 

"Looks like that wasn't a home run" the marine commander said with a frown
"We can't do this individually" Barni said looking at Rensuei
"I was just testing his awareness and reflexes" Rensuei said in a matter of factly tone as he took off the marine jacket
"Now all of you have seen what he's capable of"
"Where did you steal that from you disgusting piece of sea scum"
"I took it off one of your dead Lieutenants. He didn't have much use for it anymore" Rensui said dropping it to the ground
"Yours has much more pins and other cool stuff on it" Rensuei said with a smile dropping his stance spines flashing out of his fingers and toes
"I'm not going to sell you disgusting..." he said as his voice dropped down into intelligible whispers he was absolutely shaking with fury
"I'M GOIN TO KILL ALL OF YOU!!" The marine screamed
"Why did you have to go and make him mad?" Kai asked looking at Rensuei
"To make it more fun" Rensuei said flashing a dangerous smile at Kai


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates...*

Jorma sat in the crows nest, like usual. He was seriously considering just moving a hammock up here and making this his room.

"Sir," Came the fodder from the den den mushi. "We're approaching an island." Jorma grabbed the snail like telephone and thumbed the button.

"I know that. I'm in the crow's nest. What's it's name?"

"Scar Island sir."

"Scar Island? Sounds ominous. Anything interesting?"

"Nothing much, in the past few years there have been several reports of ghosts." Jorma chuckled. 

"Ghosts. Right. Go ahead and take us in."

"Yes sir." The connection was cut, and the _Pirate's Dream_ sped up, heading towards the island.

Kaya meanwhile, was having slightly less fun. Flynn seemed to be sincere though, so she lowered the shotgun and let him in, albeit a little reluctantly. He handed her a bottle of wine and she immediately popped the cork, taking a large swig. Normally she would never do that without checking for poision, (she had even named one of the numerous fodder her 'taste boy') but she was drunk enough to forget that little formality. "Thish wine..." she slurred, "tashtesh....fun...ny..." Kaya dropped unconscious.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 10, 2009)

Derrick sighed again as the _Pirate's Dream_ picked up speed, "Great more of them..." He quickly transformed and began to float towards the ship.

As he gets close enough to hear the activities on the ship he hears Jorma speaking in the crow's nest, "Ghosts. Right. Go ahead and take us in." He can sense the sarcasm in his voice, _"Looks like we have our first target..."_ He thinks to himself.

The Ghost Man slowly approaches the crow's nest out of the sniper's line of vision. He spots a backpack resting against the side of the crow's nest and begins to quietly sort through it. He pulls out a half a dozen small pellets, _"The hell are these?"_ He asks himself.

He gives one a sharp squeeze and it explodes right in his hands and sends him backwards. He coughs a few times as he flies back through the smoke, "This'll work nicely," He flies high above the ship and begins to chuck the pellets down one by one at the Sniper.

He leaves before even getting to see his handy work's final product. He passes through the ship until he reaches Flynn and Kaya. He notices that the girl is passed out on the floor, _"Well that makes my job a little easier,"_ He then looks at Flynn, who is searching her body and pulling out Belli.

Derrick gives a grin as he gains an idea. He clenches his fists and closes his eyes and his body slowly begins to become invisible. It takes a lot of strain to keep this form up but it won't take long to get the job done. 

He floats over to Flynn and quickly knocks the money right out of his hands. It flies around the room and before the pirate can get a hold of it all Derrick begins to fly around the room in quick circles, making the money form a miniature tornado. He then leads the cash out onto the deck and allows it to fly into the sky, _"So, who's next?"_


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 10, 2009)

*Lataya Island with Marc and Tetra*

Marc got into the room raced towards the heater and cranked it all the way up. Tetra took off her parka and tossed it into one of the chairs near the table. It was when Marc turned to collapse on the bed that he stopped dead in his tracks. The bed was a queen sized bed instead of two singles. Marc looked at the bed to Tetra's smiling face, "stay on YOUR side" Marc said pointing at the right side of the bed. Marc unstrapped his swords and laid them carefully on a chair. "Lend me one of your shuuriken" Marc said holding out his hand. Tetra handed him one "what are you going to do with it." "There is something I want to try just watch." Marc placed the shuuriken on the table and backed away a little bit. His range had increased a little since he had been training with the fruit but he still had to stand pretty close to have his gravity affect stuff around him. Marc began to focus on the gravity around him looking at the shuuriken concentrating. Using his right hand he pointed at the shuuriken and it began to wobble on the table as it struggled to move. "What is that?!" Tetra asked shellshocked. "Shut up, I need to concentrate, this is hard as fuck" Marc said now using his left hand to help him manipulate the gravity around the shuuriken. Suddenly the shuuriken flew from the table and lodged itself in Marc's chest. "Were you trying to attract it to you?" Tetra asked cautiously. "I was actually trying to repel it into the door" he said sheepishly. "This sucks" its been a while now and I still can't control the fruit properly. "Maybe if you master the abilities you have been using up until now attracting and repelling stuff will come easier. How does that work anyway?" "I make the gravity directly around the object as close to zero as possible, then I make a smaller pocket of higher gravity where I want to attract the object to. Then the object with the lower gravity will be pulled towards the dense area like a magnet because of the gravitational pull." However Tetra had fallen asleep during the explanation. "What was the point of asking if you aren't going to listen" Marc said dropping on to the bed.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2009)

Jorma sits casually in the crow's nest, eating a sandwhich and humming the "Scooby Doo" theme song to himself. He doesn't notice Derrick search his bag and grab his pellets.

Unfortunately.

He does however, notice when pellets start rainin from above, hitting him in the head. "Hey, what's- ow! Dang, I- OW! Hey, what the heck is- AAAAAAACK!" He shouts as a Tazer pellet burst on him, filling his body with electricity. "That's my pellet! Who has my pellets, I'll- AH!" A fireball pellet explodes, singing his har and burning his snadwhich to a crisp. "Watch out those things are dangerous..." He covers his head but nothing happens, it appears his persecuter is out of ammo. Jorma looks up, and grabs the last pellet deftly out of the air. It doesn't explode, and he breathes a sigh of relief.

Until he feels ice cold liquid coming from the ruptured pellet. "Oh no...." He opens his hand. Sure enough, it's solid white- his new design, a glacier pellet. "Oh no. Oh no. Oh no. Oh no." He mutters as they pellet begins quickly freezing. Ice begins forming up his arm. He eventually manages to stop it, but is now unable to use his left arm. "Crap..."

Meanwhile, Kent wakes up, sniffing. Something doesn't smell right. Taking a deep sniff, Kent begins to identify the different scents. Flynn and Kaya are in Kaya's room, along with a whole lot of whiskey, Usagi's on the deck, Jorma must be in the crows nest, his smell is so faint. He can't smell Angelina, but he can smell the bath running, so that must be her. William is on the deck with Usagi and...

_Huh?_ He thinks, straightening. He can smell something else, something that is both there and not there. It isn't any of the Fodder. Kent throws himself out of bed and out the door, soruing up the stairs onto the deck. He throws his head back and sniffs. Yeas, there's no question; someone else is here. He looks around wildly, but can't see anyone. Kent's mind runs through all the possible answers, eventually landing on the most probable. "DEMONS!!" He shouts, running in circles wildly. "DEMONS ON THE SHIP!"


----------



## Vash TS (May 10, 2009)

Smirnov and fire walked into Malika's house and she asked them to have a seat as she looked through the curtains suspiciously. Fire didn't like the woman for the sole fact she told her Cloud and Storm had to stay outside. 

"Why do you keep looking out the window" Fire asked the woman
"This place is crawling with marines, your friend the black swords killed a few marines and a marine commander before he left." 
"They keep dropping in to ask me if i remember anything else about him."
"*Do you know where he vent?*"Smirnov asked the woman
"To the next island, I have an eternal post here use it and leave as soon as possible."
"Why are you helping us" Fire asked glaring at the woman
"Because I owe him"Malika said

Just then there was a loud knock at the door 

"Hello, This is the Corpral Denny we have a few more questions"

Fire stood up quickly with a worried look on her face

"Where are Cloud and Storm there is no way they wouldn't warn me"

Before anyone could move she shot past Malika who stood frozen and through the door strait into a tall man standing in front of three men.

"*Well i'm not answering any questions*" Smirnov said as he stood up cracking his knuckles
"What are you going to do?"
"*Fight my way out*" He said slowly standing up

Malika just stared at him

"Who are you little girl" Denny said as he grabbed her by her throat

Before he could react silver flashed and nicked him on his forearm it would have been a lot worse if he was any slower to release her 

"Shoot herrrrr!!!" he announced is a shaky voice 
"She tried to cut my hand off"

The three men took aim and there was a loud screech from the sky while blood curdling howls filled the air, the men froze in fright. A huge hawk swooped down and grabbed the barrel of one of the rifles while a pair of huge knives streaked though the air and caught the other two men in the chest.

"Cloud and Storm don't ever scare me like that again" Fire shouted as the wolves bounded around the corner to stand at her side
"What the hell is going on here" Denny screamed as the last standing marine fainted.

Just then Smirnov strode though the front door

"You...you...you are Pieter Smirnov 11 Million Belli bounty head"
"I knew you were hiding something bitch, you are conspiring with Pirates"
"You have a bounty?" Malika asked in an exasperated tone
"*First time i'm hearing about it*" Smirnov said with a smile
"You are under arrest"
"*I don't think so*" he said as he stepped forward and grabbed the mans throat

*KHLODROSKA* the mans head crashed into the dirt

"*Lets go Fire*" Smirnov said stepping over the man

Fire ran over to the pair of dead marines and pulled her knives free, as she was wiping the blades off on the men's clothes

"Is that all you have Pieter Smirnov, that's what an 11 million bounty is worth?" Denny said getting up breathing hard
It was clear to anyone one looking that he couldn't take another hit

"*You have a lot of courage so I give you proper funeral*" Smirnov said striding toward the Marine as he got closer and reached for the marine he collapsed onto the ground.

"*Bah disappointing*" Smirnov said

As they started walking off Malika said 
"You cant leave yet, hit me a few times so I can tell them you beat me up but I didn't tell you anything"
"Gladly" Fire said with a devious smile 

They made their way back to the boat with a few supplies they got from Malika and Smirnov grapped teh anchor rope and drages the boat into the sea and pulls himself on board as Fire set about fixing the sails. to catch the wind.

"*Ve just follow this eternal post and ve find the black swords*"
"You never told me why you are looking for this black swords pirate"
"*He saved my life once, and the day I decided to become a pirate I decided to join his crew*"
"If Smirnov wants to join him that must mean he's very strong" Fire thought
"*Don't you feel hot vith all those furs on?*"
"No, I never really thought about it"

Cloud barked and Fire laughed rolling on the ground

"*Vhat did she say?*" Smirnov asked fire
"He said you won't be making fun when it's winter time"

Smirnov simply smiled and lit a cigar to enjoy while he drank from his gourd.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 10, 2009)

With Usagi and William-

The two simply sit on the deck, for the first time in the world the panda has more to talk about than the human in this situation, "Hm, I seem a little low on sake,"  he says shaking his bottle and listening to the little bit of drink he has left, "I better go refill," He leaves William and heads to the kitchen.

As he moves his bottle gets knocked out of his hands by what seems to be nothing and the last bit spills all over the deck, "Strange..." He continues his departure. 

Derrick has been observing William and Usagi for a while now and has finally figured that he can't talk for some reason. He floats down next to him and transforms out of his invisible form, "Boo," William's eyes shoot wide open but no scream comes out, "Hehehe..." He says vanishing once again. Even if he could talk, who would believe that he saw a ghost?

He then wandered further into the massive ship. He makes his way into another room, it is covered in steam so he can't quite see what it is but when he gets further in he figures it out, _"Bathroom..."_ He looks around and spots a naked woman bathing in the tub, "B-b-boo?" He whispers as a nosebleed drips off the invisible form.

Angelina quickly turns, sensing someone's there, "GET OUT OF HERE!" She says chucking a plunger that hits Derrick right in the face, "KENT, JORMA, FLYNN!!! IF I FOUND OUT WHICH ONE OF YOU IT IS, JUST WAIT!"

The Ghost Man quickly phases through the ceiling and out of that bath scene from hell, "Geez, this crew sure is a lot more...interesting I guess than the rest," He says watching Kent run around in circles shouting about demons. 

He goes to the kitchen and quickly returns with a bottle of ketchup, "And this'll be the finishing touch..." He says shaking the bottle. All over the ship, he writes "DEMON" in the blood red ketchup. He then sits back and gets ready to see the show.


----------



## darthsauron (May 10, 2009)

V wandered throughout the chaos of Inana Island.  Almost all of the pirate crews had left the island.  Someone barreled into V, knocking him over.  V got to his feet, ready to kill his attacker when he saw who it was.  "Shoory," Gilmont muttered.  V sighed and put back his knife.  "Where the hell is Garrick?" he asked.  

"Dunno.  We goot shperataed," Gilmont grunted.  He then belched flopped back onto the ground, unconscious.  V walked up to him and kicked him, but the fat marine wouldn't move.  After several minutes of kicking, Gilmont finally got up.  "V?" he muttered groggily.  "Yes.  Now get off your fat ass and let's find Garrick." 

*Around a half hour later...* 

V and Gilmont walked over a collapsed building when they heard muffled shouting from below them.  "That sounds like Garrick..." Gilmont muttered about the obscene words being shouted.  "Let's get him out," V said.  The two marines pushed away the rubble above the tunnel Sabra had made, revealing an angry, bruised Garrick and Hawthorne.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 10, 2009)

*Lataya Island with Marc and Tetra*

Marc woke up ready to pry Tetra off of him but to his surprise she was already awake exercising. "We need money and a boat" Marc said scratching his stomach and yawning loudly. "I am going to go see what I can do about that" Marc said reaching for his swords. "You heard the bartender didn't you" Tetra said standing on her hands. "Leave the swords so you won't draw attention to yourself." "Where I go these swords go" Marc said strapping them to his back. "Promise me you won't cause any problems please" Tetra said blocking the door. "Geez woman ok I promise" Marc said picking her up and moving her to the side. No sooner had Marc stepped out the door when two marine soldiers accosted him. "You have got to be shitting me" Marc said crushing his cigarette in annoyance. "Carrying weapons on this island is forbidden" one of the marines said. "Surrender your weapon and yourself now or we will be forced to engage. Marc put his hand on his sword thinking engage this bitch, but instead unstrapped his swords letting them fall to the floor. Putting his hands on his head he sighed in annoyance, but a promise was a promise. What kind of man would he be if he didn't keep his word to Tetra, certainly not the kind of man that could keep his word to his father. "You will be detained for one night and released in the morning, however your swords stay with us" the marine said leading Marc away. Now their first mistake was they didn't cuff Marc and their second and fatal mistake was they said they wouldn't be giving back the swords. Marc would have been fine spending a night in jail, it would have given him piece and quiet to focus on his fruit. But like hell he wouldn't be getting back his swords. The trio of men were halfway between the desolate stretch between the sleepy town and the marine base when Marc struck. He caught one of the Marines in their side with a sharp elbow and tripped another one in the same fluid motion. Pinning the one that had tripped to the floor with gravity Marc retrieved his swords from the marine he was holding at arm's length. "You are a devil fruit user" the marine Marc was holding said. "Now you see, you shouldn't have done that" Marc said shaking his head in annoyance "if you had just pretended you didn't notice I could have left you alive." Marc cut the man's throat and impaled the pinned down marine through his heart. Dragging the bodies out to a snow drift he dumped them into the deep snow covering their bodies with fresh snow. Then he spread out the snow that was covered in blood so it wasn't as obvious and made his way back to town. "Well I didn't *cause* the problem" Marc said remembering Tetra's words "I solved it."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 10, 2009)

The Epic Journey of the Red Monkey's search for Metal-

KNOCK KNOCK! Belle opens the door to see James, "Do you have any metal?" He asks eagerly. She looks at him with a confused face, "Uh...hang on," She reaches leaves and then returns with a handful of metal arrow heads, "Here, will these work?" James quickly swipes them out of her hand, "YEA! When I write my world famous book about the greatest world famous pirate I'll mention you!" He says pointing to himself and then he runs off.

Kama is walking down the hall with a cup of tea in his hands when BAM! James smacks right into him. James gets back on his feet after falling and looks at Kama who has gotten back up and is drinking tea (through his mask) like nothing had happened, "How do you do that!" He shouts referring to him not spilling the tea, "And that!" Pointing at how he is drinking through his mask.

"Ninja Trick," He replies, "You gota-wait, do you have any metal?" He thinks for a moment and then seems to pull out a kunai out of thin air, "Here you go, this should work nicely," James tucks away the weapon and sprints off again, "Awesome!"


----------



## Vash TS (May 10, 2009)

Smirnov brought the looking glass down from his face and cursed softly

"What's wrong" Fire asked already knowing the answer
"*The next island is a winter island*" Smirnov said looking down at her
"Good thing I have these furs" She said laughing as the wolves barked playfully

As they got closer to the island the air became colder and there were slight flurries. Smirnov pulled alongside the dock and tied the boat off and jumped off the boat with fire and the wolves in tow. As they walked down the dock the were confronted by a short man is a huge jacket and a ledger almost bigger than him.

"Names and reason for visiting Lataya Island" He sniveled

Smirnov looked at him then at fire 

"*I'm Smirnov and she is Fire the wolv...*"Smirnov said with a smile

Fire smiled as cloud barked playfully

"Just the people" The man cut him off
"*We are here looking for our friends*"
"No bounties" the man said scribbling away in his ledger

Smirnov cocked his eyebrow at fire and she shrugged at him

"Here you go, your passports saying you aren't wanted" the man sniveled at them

They took the stamped pieces of hardened paper and walked past him

"*Lets go to the bar they can't have been far ahead of us*" Smirnov said to fire

The entered the bar and took seats, Fire with a scowl on her face she hated to go anywhere without Could and Storm. Smirnov refilled his gourd with the usual ritual to the amazement of many of the bar patrons and the bartender.

"*Did you see man and woman probably came a few days ago*"
"*Man had black swords maybe?*"
"Yes I remember them, he was very rude"
"*You know where he went?*"
"I heard the girl say something about the inn"
"*Thanks*" Smirnov said as he got up and walked out the bar with fire in tow thunderheads on her face

The 4 of them trudged through the snow 

"You wish you had furs now don't you?" Fire said with a big smile
"*I have alcohol*" Smirnov said taking a drink from his gourd as they entered the inn


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 10, 2009)

*Lataya Island with Marc and Tetra*

Where the hell is he? Tetra thought to herself as she wandered around town looking for Marc. I hope he hasn't gotten himself into trouble. Tetra had been tracing his footprints from the inn and from what she could tell Marc met two people and went off with them without a scuffle. So it probably meant he wasn't giving any trouble. Then Tetra came upon the spot where Marc had killed the two marines. Angry she located the footprints that had left the scene dragging two bodies with him. Sprinting off through the snow she eventually came upon Marc who was sitting on a rock his eyes closed. "What are you doing?!"Tetra shrieked "you made a promise." "I actually didn't break my promise" Marc said his eyes still closed "and I am training a little quiet please." "What do you mean didn't break your promise, I saw the signs of the scuffle in the snow" Tetra said jumping up and down "and why the hell are you training in the cold do that in the inn." "Fuck I knew I forgot to cover up something" Marc said snapping his fingers "and I submitted peacefully, but they said they weren't going to give me back my swords. So technically since you are the only one that knows and its all done and gone I have not *caused* any trouble." "That still leaves the question of why train out here?" Tetra said realizing that arguing the point with Marc would get her no where. "If I can control my power in this harsh environment hopefully it will help me in later situations that are less than ideal" Marc said forcing his body to be still despite the blistering cold. "Well its too cold, even with the parka" Tetra said her teeth chattering "I can't stay out here to watch you this time." Tetra left heading back towards the Inn. Marc sat out there until his body refused to take anymore and made for the inn. As he trudged through the snow he found a branch and began erasing his tracks and the tracks of the scuffle. Tossing the branch aside his entire body now protesting and threatening frost bite he sprinted off to the hotel. Slamming the door shut behind him Marc saw a *massive* man talking in a strange accent with a small girl wearing furs standing next to him. The girl had two large wolves with her and a massive bird of pray. The noise from slamming the door caused the large man to turn around facing him.


----------



## Vash TS (May 10, 2009)

Smirnov turns to see a tattooed man enter with black swords, His heart jumps then falls. This is not the man he knew. 

"*Vhere did you get those swords?*"Smirnov asked the man
"None of your fucking business"
"*Vhat is your name?*" 
"Again none of your fucking business" Marc replied
"*They don't belong to you, vhere did you get them?*" Smirnov said to the man
"I'm done talking to you, you are annoying the fuck out of me" Marc said unsheathing his swords and placing the tanto in his mouth

Marc threw the katana and ran forward catching it and swinging it and the wakizashi simultaneously. Smirnov blocks the katana with his left hand and the wakizashi gets buried in his side. Smirnov grunts and swings his other hand and the chain from the shackle wraps around Marc's neck and Smirnov pulls him in. Marc with a shocked look on his face is caught and *KHLODROSKA *booms into the silence as Marc is slammed into the wooden floor. Smirnov unwraps the chain and turns to fire. She points and he turns to see Marc standing rubbing his neck. 

"You are decent but i'm done playing" Marc says
"*You can get up from one of those...this vill be fun*"

Upstairs Tetra hears all the commotion downstairs and bursts out the door and creeps down the stairs to see what's happening. She gets to the bottom of the stairs and sticks her head into the lobby as a huge knife flies at her face, she safely deflects it and it drops to the floor embedding itself in the ground

"Stay out of this" comes a voice 

She looks over to see a girl with fiery red hair standing glaring at her with a pair of wolves one in either side of her growling and baring teeth.

"What is happening" she shouts at Marc
"*This Thief stole those swords and i'm going to take them from him*" Smirnov answered in a loud voice that filled the room

Marc and Tetra look at each other as Smirnov charges, right as he gets close to Marc he gets kicked him his stomach and is sent crashing into the wall behind him

"*I see you are fruit user*" Smirnov says with a smile
"You have sea stone chains, what's your point" Marc says as he rubs the back of his head

Smirnov looks at Marc with a strange look on his face as he gets up

"He didn't steal those swords they belonged to his father"

Smirnov looked at the man with shock on his face

"*You are the son of Black sword Kyle?*" Smirnov said looking surprised
"*I vas a friend of your father, he saved my life once. I vas looking for him to join his crew*"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2009)

"DEMONS! DEMONS!" Kent keeps shouting, running in cricles like a raving lunatice. He slams into the wall where Derrick had written in ketchup. "DEMONS! DEMONS! DE-ooooh, ketchup!" He begins licking the ketchup off the wall.

"Kent, what are you doing? Wait, hold still," Jorma says, dropping down from the crows nest. He slams his frozen arm against Kent's head, and it shatters.

"Ow...hey, that hurt!"

"Sorry Kent. Your head was the hardest thing I could think of."

"..................................thanks?"

"Don't mention it. Listen, I think we're having problems."

"Demons?" Kent asks, standing up, albeit a little woozily.

"Don't be stupid Kent. There's no such thing as Demons." Kent points at the wall, where Derrick had written "DEMON" in ketchup. The "D" is smudged from where Kent licked it, but it's still readable. 

"Demons." He says stubbornly. Jorma sighs. 

"Fine Kent. Demons." Kent nods happily.

"Demons," he says, beggining to lock the ketchup off the wall again.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 10, 2009)

*Lataya Island with Marc, Tetra, Smirnov and Fire*

"Geez then just say that next time" Marc said rubbing his neck while he sheathed his swords. "Wait what? Crew? What are you talking about?" Marc said Smirnov's words finally sinking. "Your father's pirate crew" Smirnov said pouring alcohol on the wound Marc had given him. "I am sorry run that by me again" Marc said trying to keep his cool. "Your father, Black Sword Kyle, vas captain of the Black Sword Pirates that sailed the grand line. He saved me during my execution day, since that day I have been searching for him." "Hey listen I don't know you but you don't know what the fu-" Marc was cut off when the door was suddenly blasted inward from motor fire. The wolves growled viciously and the hawk took flight screeching from the sudden noise. "Pirates inside, you are in violation of strict Marine code of conduct for Lataya Island, you have disturbed a peaceful island and thus you will be arrested and transported to impel down" a voice outside called out. "Like hell I will" Marc said spitting out the ruined doorway. "We will pick this up in a moment" Marc said making for the doorway. A massive hand clapped on his shoulder and Marc looked up at Smirnov, "I vill help you, I owe my life to your father and it is now yours to do vith as you see fit." "Do what you want, you still owe me an explanation" Marc said. As the duo made their way through the door they were stopped by a pair of throats being cleared. "You don't really think we aren't coming do you?" Tetra said drawing her blade, "Clearly we are coming with you" Fire said stringing her bow. The four of them stepped out of the ruined room into the snow. "Put your hands up" the marines ordered. Quite a bit of them the small group thought amongst themselves surveying the situation. "Get fucked" Marc said rushing forward. "It is as he say, Get fucked" Smirnov said laughing heartily.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 10, 2009)

Northwood island

Brought to this island without his consent, Sam had no choice but to follow that one lead he had. He needed to find his friends, and get back home...."Heh, if I can even go back."He wasn't sure how far the corruption went back on Eastwood but if he or his friends were ever connected to that battle with the deaths of those soldiers.......And if by some kind of miracle they weren't, the president's death would surely be heavily investigated.All the bounty hunters in area would be sent after them, the killers of President Buck.

"First, I need a drink."And so he headed towards the city in the distance.The young gunslinger battled against the elements.With his feet sinking in the snow while cold winds seemed to be trying to send him right back where he came from.He wasn't used to weather like this, hell he had never even seen snow before.

"These gloves are going to be a pain."His fingers would freeze off otherwise but still, thick and therefor warm gloves like these weren't really easy to pull a trigger with.If he could even manage to cock the gun or even hold it for that matter.

When he finally approached the town the gates were opened for him, and he was greated by a giant of a man, with long red hair and a full beard.And while Sam was covered in warm woolly clothing from head to toe, this man was wearing battle armor which didn't even have sleeves."I take it the Helmet is really really warm?"Sam commented on the man's appearance. 

He was drinking from a drinking horn and then smashed an gigantic hand down on Sam's shoulder, nearly making the gunslinger buckle trough his knees.*"We have a little tourist ey?"*The man started laughing, with such volume Sam feared an avalanche would be started by it.*"We don't get many outsiders here, too cold and dangerous, or so they say Bwahahahah!"*

The man explained that*."Us Einherjar do not think sunny day like this is cold."*Sam glanced up, it wasn't dark but he wouldn't call this a sunny day,as far as he was concerned it wasn't even close."Yeah, how about you show me the nearest bar and I'll buy you a drink for your trouble."Another.*"Bwahahahha!"*And the man named Heimdallr the Red showed him the way.

Inside the two drank a few pints of.....Maede it was called, if you asked Sam it was just beer that tasted funny but nevermind."I need to to head up the mountains, is there some kind of transportation here, some kind of snow horse, hell I'd be happy with a mountain goat right about now."After all he was used to riding a horse and his trusty Mustang wasn't with him.

*"I'm sorry my friend, around here no tame animals are strong enough to survive out of city."*Heimdallr later asked a question of his own.*"Why does tourist want to head up in mountains,ey?"*In his broken English.

"What's it to you?"Sam smirked and his Norse friend laughed."Bwahahahah!"And then added."*Smart man, you do not trust people, yes?*"Sam nodded once.*"You are wise my friend, in this life only blood and your own fists will never betray you."*The two got up and headed to the Northern gate.

The gate was opened for him and with typical Northwood humor Haimdallr told Shin the reason why tame animals didn't survive here outside of the cities."*We love battle my friend, and during times of peace we hone our skills by battling the most ferocious of beasts, over the years of importing only the biggest and meanest beasts have survived and they will cross your path, why do you think we have big walls, ey Bwahahah."*Sam swallowed as the gate closed behind him and he headed North.


----------



## Vash TS (May 10, 2009)

Smirnov, Marc and Tetra walked out into the snow. 

"*Watch my back*" Smirnov said to fire
"I always do"
"Cloud and Storm go though the back and attack the marines after those three start" 

Smirnov took off in a run followed by Marc and Tetra. He glanced over to where the mortar stood and there were a pair of marines lying on the ground shafts sticking from their chests. Smirnov knew he didn't have to worry about getting shot with Rain and Fire watching out for him. He clothes lined a pair of marines *KOECHUJI LEER*, punched another in the face as he grabbed another by the neck and drove him hard into the snow *KHLODROSKA*. 

Tetra hurled her over sized shuuriken into a group of men and followed them in her wakizashi flashing as marines fell to her blade. Just then there was blood freezing howling coming for what felt like everywhere. Tetra turned to see the pair of wolves savagely ripping into a small group of frightened men. Not many things scared her but seeing those wolves rip out men's throats made her shiver. 

Marc cut down every marine that happened to step in his way. He didn't have time for these small fry he was headed for the man in the long jacket standing on a small hill overlooking the operation. He threw his wakizashi toward the man and it was knocked away with his sword then the tanto planted itself into the mans chest. Marc smiled at the man as he swung his katana at the man but he blocked up and jumped back kicking snow into Marc's face. The man pulled out the tanto and threw it to the ground. Marc wiped his face and glared at the man.

"I will kill you for that"
"You won't kill me you no-name scum"

Marc stood glaring at the man the man charged at him and suddenly slowed down as he got close

"What is this, what's happening to me"
"Bosque el dormir" Marc said 
"Bow to me" Marc said as he increased the gravity

The marine dropped to his knees

"What is happening?" the marine asked in a frightened tone
"You're dead that's what's happening" Marc said swinging his katana

Just then Smirnov grabbed the blade in his hand and looked at Marc as the marine fainted and fell face first into the snow.

"*Stop taking advantage of veaker people*"
"*Your dad never killed veaklings, not fun he said*" Smirnov told him
"*Lets get out of there ve need to talk*"

Marc looked around and saw snow dyed red with death.He sheathed his swords and walked past Smirnov.


----------



## the_sloth (May 10, 2009)

-With Bolt-

He walked back to the inn, bottle in hand, still wondering about what had happened.
_"Who the hell were those two?  Meh, not my problem unless they try to capture me."_
He walks inside of the inn and makes his way back to the rooms.  
*sigh*  "When the hell is everyone gonna get better!?"
He slams Belle's door open, startling her.
"Can't you make this healing business go any faster!?"
Belle stands there in shock, half dressed and covering herself.
"Get.  The.  Hell.  OUTTA HERE!"
Pillows, lamps and chairs get tossed at Bolt, sending him flying out of the door followed by a loud slam.
Bolt lays on the ground, under a pile of debris.  Kama walks by and looks down at him.
"Girl problems?"
"BUZZ OFF!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 10, 2009)

James quickly makes a U-Turn back to Kama and Bolt's location, "OI BOLT!!!" He skids to a stop right before the two, "You have any metal? I need it to complete the awesomeness that is my Five Sword Style!" He pulls out the pen that Rex gave him, the arrow heads given by Belle and the Kunai given by Kama as well, "I think this'll be enough but I could always get a really huge sword!" He imagines himself swinging a 10 foot sword with his tail, "Heheh..."


----------



## the_sloth (May 10, 2009)

Bolt explodes out of the junk and glares at James.
"Do I look like the kinda that carries around metal!?  The only frickin' things I have that are metal are my sai and my dad's gun!"
"Good enough for me."
James slowly extends his hand toward his sai, but Bolt quickly bats it away.
"I will break your fingers next time."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 10, 2009)

"Is that a challenge!!!" He readies one of his swords but then stops, "I'll destroy you when I get my fifth sword...but in the mean time," He slowly walks up to him, lifts his foot up and stomps down on Bolt's foot.

"WHAT THE HELL!?" Suddenly the blades hidden in his shoes pop out, "Hey, I forgot I even had those," James quickly swipes them out from the shoes and begins to leave, "Thanks," He says pocketing them with the rest of the metal.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 10, 2009)

*Lataya Island with Marc, Tetra, Smirnov and Fire.*

Sitting around in the ruin that was once the inn the small rag tag group were talking amongst themselves. What had not been destroyed during Marc and Smirnov's breif scuffle had been all but obliterated by stray mortar fire. "Your father vas a great man and a great pirate" Smirnov said taking a long drink from his gourd. "My father wasn't a pirate" Marc said carefully trying to keep his voice level. "I can assure you he was" Smirnov said wiping his mouth with his sleeve. "He vas a man any son could be proud of, vhy does the thought of him being a pirate bother you so much" Smirnov asked shifting his great weight around on a make shift seat of rubble. "Its not about him being a pirate" Marc said tossing pieces of rubble at a blood stain on the wall, "its the fact that he told his family he was a pirate hunter. For other people to suggest he was lying to his family is an insult to his memory and me." "Everyone has their reasons" Smirnov said taking another drink from his gourd "I only knew him briefly and from rumors. The small amount of time we spent together before he allowed me to escape vas good. He tell me much about his family and especially his son." "Did you guys really meet Malika too?" Tetra whispered with a disgusted look on her face. "Yeah I hated that bitch so much" Fire replied annoyed. "Tetra!" Marc said sharply "priorities." "I can't accept the fact that he would lie to us without giving reason" Marc said his fingers digging into his palms. "He left you swords no?" Smirnov said looking at the blades holstered on Marc's back. Marc nodded his head his mind lost in thought about his father. "Let me look" Smirnov said holding out his hand. Marc reluctantly handed Smirnov the blades thinking hard about whether or not his father could have left a note or some meaning in his dying words. Smirnov observed the swords one by one very carefully. Suddenly his eyes lit up and he removed a cap on the hilt of the tanto. "What the fuck are you doing?" Marc shouted jumping to his feet when he realized what Smirnov had done. "Relax, I think this is vhat you have been vaiting for" Smirnov said tapping the hilt against his hand. Slowly a large piece of furled paper slid out on to Smirnov's palm. "I think this is the explanation you have been waiting for" Smirnov said handing Marc the scroll.

Smirnov and Fire left the room leaving Marc, Tetra and the letter they had just discovered. Marc unfurled the scroll took a deep breath and began to read. "I hope this letter finds you before you have met too many people that knew about me on grand line. What you are about to read will certainly change your life forever, but you are my son and you will be equal to the burden you are about to face. Firstly I would like to apologize to you for lying to your about being a pirate hunter, at the time it seemed like the best way to stop you from becoming a pirate. I always relished the thought of you joining me on the grand line some day but you were too young and eager and I wanted to give you time to think about choosing my lifestyle. If you have set out you need to know the truth about the marines, pirates and the great pirate age. When Gold Rogers started the great pirate age he did not know that a select few marines would be using it to their advantage. The great pirate age touched the world in a way it has never experienced before, it was flooded with nautical movement from pirates new and old. However the people pulling the strings from behind the marines were grateful for it. You see their intention is to capture one piece for themselves. One piece is a vast fortune which the pirate king Gold Rogers collected and its value is immeasurable. Their alliance with the countries of the world under the pretense of the world government is nothing but a sham. Once they control one piece they plan on exterminating the countries one by one, marines and pirates alike. This will leave a select few controlling a massive fortune and with no one to oppose them essentially the world. The marines are actually thankful for the amount of pirate movement today, it allows them to search for one piece as well under the pretense that they are controlling pirate movement. This information is what lead to the destruction of my crew and ultimately me. Thus I would advise you divulge it as little as possible, although it would be shameful to rope a crew into a war without their knowledge. Ultimately I can only hope you find people trustworthy enough to travel with you as one mistake cost me everything. I have always been proud of you, you are my son, you will change the world where I failed. Your mother and I never told you this, but your middle name is D, you among others in this world carry the will of D." Marc folded back up the scroll his mind reeling. Tetra approached him cautiously before wrapping him in a warm embrace. "You were crying" she whispered.


----------



## Vash TS (May 10, 2009)

Smirnov and fire walked out the room into the kitchen

"*He is having hard time understanding all of this*"
"Why did you become a pirate?" Fire asked Smirnov
"*I used to be marine, I vorked with Marc's dad in a smuggling ring and got caught. I vas sentenced to hang*"
"*On day of my execution vhen I though I vas dead for sure Marc's father saved me*"
"*On that day my life became property of Kyle and now his son has inherited it*"
"Well he didn't even know his dad was a pirate, what will you do if he doesn't want to be a pirate?"
"*He vill*" smirnov replied smiling
"*They have the same aura*"
"*Why are you following me?*" He turned and asked Fire
"I want to destroy the world government and the Marines"
"*Vhy?*"
"The man you killed on the island before you came to the grand line killed my entire tribe in the name of world nobles"
"I knew you were strong and you looked like a pirate and pirates fight marines and the world government"
"You remind me of my dad also" She said shyly

Smirnov cocked his eyebrow and looked at her

"*Well seems we want the same things and you are always saving me*" He said with a smile
"*So i'll keep you around*" he said ruffling her hair

Marc entered the room with tetra in tow, 

"What did it say?" Fire asked expectantly


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 10, 2009)

*Lataya Island with Marc, Tetra, Smirnov and Fire.*

After Tetra had read the letter she hugged Marc again but this time he pried her off of him as per usual. "If you follow me this time there is no turning back" Marc said taking the letter from her. "I have always and will always follow you" Tetra said smiling. Marc and Tetra entered the room that Smirnov and Fire were in. "What did it say?" Fire asked expectantly. "I am making a crew" Marc said flatly "should you choose to join it, you will be pursued by marines until the day you die." "We have but one objective" Marc said darkly "complete and total eradication of the world government." "Any takers?" Marc said holding the letter out.


----------



## Vash TS (May 10, 2009)

"*I'm in*" Smirnov said with a smile looking at Fire
"*The marines keep trying to kill me but they keep failing*" Smirnov said standing up and taking his scarf off and knocking the shackles together
"*They CANNOT KILL ME!!!*" He roared
"Destruction of the World Government" Fire repeated 
"I'm definitely in" Fire said eyes burning like small blazes

Smirnov looked at Marc

"*I am your man to the end*" Smirnov said kneeling

The both wolves barked 

"They said Marc's aura reminds them of their father"
"Danger and excitement, they want to have fun"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 10, 2009)

*Lataya Island with the newly formed unnamed crew.*

"So what are we calling ourselves?" Marc asked looking at his new crew. The three of them stood there looking at the swords strapped to his back. Marc looked behind him trying to see what they were looking at. "We are looking at your swords fool" Tetra said conking Marc on the head. "The Black Sword Pirates it is" Marc said rubbing his head. "It is fitting" Smirnov said smiling. "So we have Tetra as our navigator and Smirnov as first mate, any objections?"


----------



## Vash TS (May 11, 2009)

"*Ve need a Jolly Roger so I can put it on my back*"
"*A jolly roger with the Vakizashi and Katana crossed in front the roger and the Tanto in the mouth*"
"*Your dad's own was similar but the tanto in the mouth is your's he never did that*"

"Sounds good" Marc said
"*Ve need to get marked*" Smirnov said with a smile

"*Vhat about a boat, I have boat but it is small.*"
"*Ve won't be destroying the World Government in that boat*"
"Let's steal a bigger one" Fire said with a mischievous smile
"*Any ideas Captain?*"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 11, 2009)

*Lataya Island with the Black Sword Pirates*

"The Jolly Roger sounds fine to me, we will make it once we get on the ship" Marc said his arms folded. "As for a ship" Marc said thinking about it "I am sure we can find some friendly marines at a nearby base to lend us a boat." "The ships on this island are either too big or small to suit our crew" Tetra said quickly. "Well lets go ask for some directions to a better marine base shall we" Marc said an evil grin on his face. "As for tattoos I doubt this piece of shit village can get the job done properly, lets hold off on that until the next island." The crew stepped out of the ruined inn into street as the last of the sunlight bled from the sky. Walking side by side in the snow they made their way towards the small marine base on the island stationed on the island's peninsula.

"Sir we have a problem" a marine grunt said saluting his superior officer. "What would that be?" the man said yawning loudly "I was sleeping this better be good." "Sir the marine force we deployed to quell the problem in the village was annihilated" the man said meekly. "That is impossible, people strong enough to do that would have bounties. There were no reports of wanted pirates entering the island recently" the man said yawning again. "Thats the thing sir we have just received a delayed bounty update" the grunt said apologetically. "It would appear that Marc Gomes worth 15 million beri and Tetra Morgan worth 7 million beri docked here sometime ago. We have also received a report that Peter Smirnov worth 11 million beri and a strange girl without bounty also received arrived today." "So what is the problem?" the man said looking at the grunt annoyed "isolate and kill them one by one." "Thats the problem sir, it would appear they have formed a crew and they are heading this way." "Oda save us" the man said his mouth gaping.


----------



## Vash TS (May 11, 2009)

*At the Marine base on Lataya Island*

"We are looking for a map, crush anyone in your way"
"*Yes sir*" Smirnov said taking a swig from his gourd
"Gladly" Fire said
"Seems like they are expecting us" Tetra said checking her equipment

"Let's go" Marc said unsheathing his swords
"I'm going to have fun" Fire said licking her knives and sprinting her wolves side by side
"Can she use those?" Marc asked Smirnov
"*You remember what the vorgs did to those marines back at the inn?*"
"Yes" Tetra said a shiver running up her spine
"*She's worse*" Smirnov said grimly

So said so done a few marines broke the line to run at Fire and she easily dodged a sword strike and drove one knife deep into a mans chest, she quickly ripped it out and jumped on another mans chest and slit his throat. The wolves plowed into the group ahead of her and savagely hamstrung men and tore out their throats. She slit another throat and disappeared into a door.

Smirnov ran into a group of men and threw his body at them and bowled them over. He then got up and broke necks and crushed skulls into the paved ground 

"*Where is the map room*" He asked a man who fainted from fight in his hand
"*Useless*" he said disappointed

He saw a huge iron door in front of him 
"*Might be maps in there*" he said entering the room


"I'm going to look for the map room" said Tetra as she pulled her wakizashi out of a man on the ground

Marc looked around and noticed most of the marines that were out in the yard with them were either dead or dying

"I'll check to command center" Marc said 
"Great no one here to hear my great plan" Marc said walking through a door that lead to the tallest building and jogging up the stairs

Smirnov entered the room and looked around 

"*Bah no maps in here*" Smirnov grunted
"I'm in here" a voice bounced around the room
"*Who are you?*"
"Vice Commander of this base, I was in here taking a nap when you and your friends busted you way in here"
"I'll make you pay for interrupting my nap"
"*Vice commander?*"
"So you are Pieter Smirnov" A Tall well muscled man said as he walked out from behind a rack with rifles stacked on them
"*You know my name but I don't know yours*"
"Sub Commander Weekes"

Smirnov watched as the man took off his jacket and shirt and flexed his muscles. Smirnov took took his jacket off

"*Lets go*" He said as they charged each other and locked hands Muscles rippling 

Smirnov shifted his grip and held the man's waist but it was countered and Weekes elbowed Smirnov his face. Smirnov followed through with his Suplex anyway. He got up and backed off straitening his broken nose. The marine got up and rubbed the back of his head. They ran at each other again but this time Weekes threw a kick at Smirnov's head which he blocked with a shackled hand. The marine grabbed his hand and head butt the surprised Smirnov, Smirnov used this opportunity to grab the man's head in his hands and brought his knee up and slammed the mans head into his knee. Weekes was dazed and smirnov took advantage of that and hit the bans both temples simultaneously with shackled wrists.He then grabbed the mans head and held him in an underarm headlock, put his other hand below the mans stomach and lifted him his feet towering in the air and drove him head first into the stone. I'm not done smirnov said as he grabbed the man *SMIRNOV SUPLEX*, *SMIRNOV SUPLEX*, *SMIRNOV SUPLEX* echoed the room in succession. He walked out the room and left the co-commander lying in a pool of blood as he held his broken nose.


"*No Maps here I guess*"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 11, 2009)

*Marine Base on Lataya Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

"Science department, research department Tetra said reading the names on the doors as she strolled through the base a trail of fodder in her wake. "Navigation department, here we go" she said swinging the door open. Tetra began emptying draws and shelves looking for the proper map, however the process wasn't going very quickly because she would often stop to read a book she found or stash an irrelevant map under her clothes. "Here we go" Tetra said blowing the dust off of a map that depicted a marine base not too far from Lataya Island. "Found what we are looking for did we?" a voice said from behind. Tetra turned to see a female about her height wearing a marine coat. "You aren't a grunt are you?" Tetra said tucking the map into her tank top. "I am actually one of the lieutenant stationed at this base" she said leaning against the wall with her arms folded. "Just my luck I would get the rotation where a bunch of retards decided to attack the most peaceful island in Grand Line." "I suppose you won't just let me pass through this time will you?" Tetra said her hand snaking towards her weapon stash. "You supposed right" the woman said taking a martial art stance. "I would introduce myself but I won't be sticking around long enough for the name to sink in" Tetra said her fingers closing around a smoke bomb. "Tetra Morgan, 7 million beri bounty, currently traveling with Marc Gomes" the lieutenant said. Tetra dropped a smoke bomb and rushed forward through the smoke throwing a back heel kick. The lieutenant blocked it smiling "Kathy, nice to meet you." Tetra quickly dropped to the floor hoping to trip Kathy with a sweeping kick but Kathy jumped easily avoiding the blow. "Not fast enough" Tetra said smirking as she use her hands to spring up landing a solid kick to Kathy's stomach. Kathy went flying across the room knocking tables with maps and books aside. Kathy got to her feet massaging her stomach where she had been struck. "Sorry but I really don't have time to waste" Tetra said drawing her blade "Marc can get quite testy when you make him wait." Tetra got down into a position where her left palm was pressed against the floor her body arched forward like a feral cat. Her blade in her right hand she raced forward with a burst of speed. Fast! Kathy thought as a table flew aside from the acceleration, I can't guard in time. Kathy raised her hands opening to stop the strike but Tetra lodged the blade in the lieutenant's chest landing hard on her with her feet and hands. Tetra kicked the unconscious marine off of sword and sheathed it leaving the mess of a room with a skip.


----------



## Vash TS (May 11, 2009)

Fire walked though the corridors her wolves loping behind her

"Maps" She said softly

Cloud barked at her

"I know you don't know where they are smartie"
"We wouldn't be looking if you knew"

Storm barked

"She's so silly sometimes"

The wolves both stated to growl at the same time

"I know" Fire said as she spun to face a female marine with a katana on her back
"Are you with Marc Gomes' new crew"
"Well I won't bother to ask your name, you'll never get a bounty"

Fire pulled her knives out

"You aren't going to say anything?"
"Cat got your tongue?"
"I don't understand a single thing she's saying" Fire said turning to Storm

The Marine frowned

"I don't speak weak" Fire said with a devious smile

The marine's face became grim and she unsheathed her sword and ran at ran at Fire. Fire blocked the sword strike and jumped back and looked at the woman. The marine stabbed at her three times and they were blocked as Fire jumped back again.

"Is that all you can do?"
"Run from me?"

Fire watched the woman 

"Time to get serious" The woman disappeared and appeared behind fire and slashed but it was again blocked
"I get it" the woman said her face lighting up
"All you can do is defend"
 She disappeared again and the sounds of metal on metal filled the corridor

"We've been going at this for 5 minutes" she said breathlessly
"You aren't even sweating" The marine said in a slightly frightened tone

Fire disappeared and appeared behind the woman and sliced her both hamstrings and the woman dropped to her knees screaming

"Are you a strong marine?"
"I hope not" Fire said as she plunged her knives into the woman's breast

Storm barked

"I know I should have finished it a long time ago, but I thought he had a trick or something"
"I'm fed up running around aimlessly" She reached into her waist pouch and pulled out her mice
"Go find me the maps" she said turning around to go back the way she came in.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 11, 2009)

*Marine Base on Lataya Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc kicked open the door at the top of the stairs and found himself in a massive circular room. There were several desks and chairs littered about the place and instead of walls they had giant glass windows save for the small piece of wall attaching the room to the rest of the building. The door banged against the wall and a snore was cut short from the man sleeping at a desk. "Oh" the man said rubbing his eyes and smiling sheepishly. The man got to his feet stretching and yawning. "Can I help you with something?" the marine said grinning. "Lets save us both some time and cut to the part where I shove you through that window right there and take what I came to get" Marc said pointing at the window in the center of the room. "Oh, only a 15 million beri bounty and you are talking like that already?" the man said rifling around in the draw of his desk for something. "My name is Kurai by the way" the man said introducing himself. "Marc D. Gomes" Marc said annoyed that the man was taking this so calmly. "D?" Kurai said looking up from the desk, "now that is interesting, it wasn't on your bounty poster, I must make a note of that." Kurai finally found what he was looking for and shut the door with a snap. "Well shall we get started" he said his daggers glinting in the moonlight. Katana is a no go, Marc thought drawing his tanto and wakizashi. Marc raced towards Kurai weaving around the desks that blocked his path. Their blades clashed and a burst of sparks illuminated the room for a split second. "Strong little bugger aren't you" Kurai said blocking a blow from Marc's tanto. The men exchanged blow after blow in the darkness their surroundings getting more destroyed by the second. They pushed each other back yet again both failing to find an opening. "What kind of captain would I be if I took this long to get rid of a backwater piece of shit marine?" Marc said the air growing heavy around him. "Bosque el dormir" Marc said watching the marine struggle to stand. "I was wondering why you were 15 million if I could keep up with you for this long" Kurai said his legs wobbling under the gravity. "I am actually amazed you can stand" Marc said drawing his Katana. Marc whizzed by the marine and sheathed his swords. Kurai and Marc stood back to back for a moment and then Kurai collapsed blood spurting from his chest where Marc had opened a nasty gash. "Maps please" Marc said picking Kurai up by his neck. "We don't keep them in this room" Kurai said smiling "sorry to disappoint you." "Piece of shit" Marc said tossing him through one of the windows. The glass shattered but surprisingly Kurai did not scream as he fell four stories down on to the pavement below. "Fuck, wrong window" Marc said looking at the broken glass.


----------



## Vash TS (May 11, 2009)

"*Where did Marc go?*" Smirnov asked Tetra
"I don't know, I left him in the yard here and went to look for the maps"
"What happened to you face?" Fire said walking up to the the pair
"*Some man broke nose*" Smirnov said smiling
"Let me see" she said moving his hand
"*I am OK, not first time I break nose*"
"No you aren't I know what you do with wounds and I don't think you can throw that stuff up you nose"

Smirnov let out a hearty laugh, right at that moment a window shattered and a man plummeted to the ground with a loud 

*CRACK SPLAT*

"I think I know where Marc is" Tetra said looking up at the top of the building to see Marc peering through the window down at the ground
"Everyone seems to have had fun" Fire said pouting
"I think I fought the weakest person on this base"
"I know how you feel" Tetra said

The two looked at each other and smiled

"Did you really give Malika a black eye?"
"Among other things" Fire answered with a smile
"I think we can be friends" Tetra said with a smile
"I didn't find any maps but I found this" Marc said as he walked up to the group holding a chest on his shoulder
"Did you have to throw him through the window Marc?" Tetra asked him
"I didn't mean to throw him through _that_ window" Marc said sounding innocent
"_That_ window? What's in the chest?" Fire said with a curious smile on her face
"I don't know but it's heavy" Marc said dropping the chest
"I got the maps" Tetra said
"That's our navigator" Marc said lighting a cigarette

Tetra flashed crimson for a moment and cloud barked

"I saw" Fire giggled
"*Give me a light*" Smirnov said spitting the end of a cigar on the ground
"What now?" Fire asked Marc
"Lets go back to the inn, I need to talk to one more person"

The Six of them walked out of the marine base and back toward the inn

"FUCK how do you drink this?" Marc said coughing
"You could use that to make bombs"

Smirnov laughed as he puffed away on his Cigar as Fire and Tetra whispered to each other Tetra turning more and more crimson every second.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 11, 2009)

On the _Pirate's Dream_-

Derrick continued to enjoy the show of Kent's stupidity when he heard the one thing that could ruin his fun, "We're docking now everyone!" from one of the fodder. Derrick gave an annoyed look and then passed through one of the walls.

The Blade Pirates slowly stepped on Scar Island's soil when they saw something in their way. Derrick stood there, arms crossed, "There's no way I'm letting you damn pirates ruin my peaceful island," William quickly points at him, recognizing him as the "Ghost" that he had seen before.

The Ghost Man quickly drew what looked like a metal pipe and unfolded it revealing that it is really a folded up staff. He locks the pieces in place and stands ready for battle, "Your not getting past-" *BOOM!* 

Derrick looked around in a panic, recognizing a cannon sound. However it did not come from the Blade Pirates, but from the other side of the island, "PIRATES! PIRATES ARE INVADING!!!" A man could be heard shouting from their position, "What the hell! I knew I was having too much fun with you guys...How could I let this happen!" He shouts slamming his staff into the ground


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2009)

Derrick looked around in a panic, recognizing a cannon sound. However it did not come from the Blade Pirates, but from the other side of the island, "PIRATES! PIRATES ARE INVADING!!!" A man could be heard shouting from their position, "What the hell! I knew I was having too much fun with you guys...How could I let this happen!" He shouts slamming his staff into the ground

"SORU!" Kent blurs at Derrick, slamming him into the ground. The Ghost man's eyes widen in suprise, and Kent takes the chance to slam his fist into his face. "DEMON!" He shouts as he continues to pummel Derrick. "DEMONDEMONDEMONDEMON!" 

"What's going on?" Kaya mutters, wobbling unsteadily from the boat. Her recovery rate from alchohol is incredible, but the drugged wine has kept her slightly dizzy.

"Nothing much. Kent's killing a ghost and we're being attacked by pirates, but other than that, you haven't missed much." Kaya stares blankly before turning her gaze to Kent. Derrick had somehow managed to get up and was now proceeding to fly around Kent, beating him with his metal staff.

"OW! OW, Damnit!" The captain shouts, flailing uselessly. Derrick is using his staff's reach to his advantage, and Kent is unable to touch him. Jorma sighs and draws his Kabuto, nocking a tazer pellet and letting fly. The pellet burst on Derrick's staff, sending several volts of electricity into it's wielder. Derrick retaliates by slamming Jorma's next pellet back at him, hitting him squarely in the chest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 11, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> With Ray-
> 
> He watches from up in the crow's nest as Jessie observes her newly found supply of Adam's Wood. He goes to leap down, but stops himself. He continues to try to get himself to go but cannot for some reason, "Come on...just do it..."
> 
> He jumps down and slowly walks next to the shipright, "Hey there..." He says awkwardly, "Do you think-" He stops himself again, thinking about all the trouble that he's caused the crew before he joined, and how much they must dislike him, "Could you...uh, do me a favor?" He says presenting what looks like a blue print to her.



Jessie eyes Ray curiously. He's never once asked for a favor and pretty much just kept to himself the entire time. She takes the blueprint and examines it.  "What is this supposed to be?" she asks him.  

_On The Pirates Dream..._
Flynn chuckles on the edge of his bed as as he counts the money that he had scored from Kaya's room. He stuffs the cash into a triple reinforced steel briefcase, which is secured by, 3 old fashioned but highly durable locks, two combination locks, two special key locks, and then finally his own special creation, a modified a Den Den Mushi modified voice lock that only responds to Flynns voice.  

"Thanks for the withdrawal Kaya," he mutters to himself. He had quite an enjoyable snooping around Kaya's room. Looking through her underwear drawer was also quite revealing and he starts laughing in a fit.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 11, 2009)

Northwood island

With clattering Sam was making his way up the mountains, though he had been on the alert for the wild life at first, at this point all he cared about was finding someplace warm where he could rest.He had been dragging himself trough the snow for hours, he wasn't in a bad shape but walking for that long under these circumstanced as a hellish task."Heh, I'd even prefer Hell over this."He mumbled to himself."At least it'd be warm."

The wind was blowing with such an intensity he couldn't hear it but creatures were growling his vicinity.It took him a while to notice it, due to the white fur of the animal, but a fluffy head popped out of the snow with razorsharp teeth.The animal rose up from the snow revealing it to be a Lapahn."That's one big snow bunny, with very large claws and fangs."Sam mumbled as he placed both of his gloved index fingers in his mouth and bit down on the glove.He pulled his hands out of the gloves and his hands were unprotected from the cold but capable of holding his revolvers again.The gloves were connected to one another by a thread, That way he wouldn't lose them so easily.

His right hand went into his pocket, gripping his Colt Army revolver."Dios mio, those are a lot of big snow bunnies."A dozen or so popped out of the snow all around him."Alright, I see an opening at eleven o'clock, If I can get trough it they'll be behind me and I'll have the hight ground."He was mumbling to himself, he assumed the animals lacked the intelligence to understand him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 11, 2009)

Jessie eyes Ray curiously. He's never once asked for a favor and pretty much just kept to himself the entire time. She takes the blueprint and examines it.  "What is this supposed to be?" she asks him.  

Ray scratches the back of his head sheepishly, "Well you see, I've been making designs for this for a while,"  He says pointing to the drawing on the prints, "It's a Drum Kit that can be incorporated into the ship and used as a weapon when needed,"

"I-I would appreciate it if you could help me build it, seeing how I doubt I can do such a complicated project alone," He takes a deep breath, finally revealing his request, and awaited the rejection that he was expecting.

With the Blade Pirates-

Derrick continues to beat on Kent with his staff from out of his reach, "How" BAM! "Stupid," WHACK! "Can you be! Demons don't exist!" Slam!

He delivers one more blow sending Kent backwards, "I ate a Devil Fruit making me a Ghost Man," He spins his staff around and prepares himself, "Now, I've got to finish you all off so I can move the saving process along a little quicker,"

"Soru!" Kent quickly closes the gap between the two and knocks Derrick to the ground before he can react. Jorma then fires another pellet at the Ghost Man which he narrowly avoids, "Crap, I'm not used to fighting directly against this many enemies..." 

William charges forward slashing his sword but Derrick quickly melts through the floor before he can cut him. The crew stands ready for anything when a staff flies out of the floor and smacks Kent in the chest. 

Jorma attempts to get a lock on Derrick but he remains invisible. He pulls back his Kabuto but Derrick quickly slaps his hand away causing the attack to fly right at his own crew mates. Derrick flies to a higher point in the sky, releases his invisiblity and whipes his browl, "Shit...Hurry up and lose already!" He shouts charging down with his staff pulled back.


----------



## InfIchi (May 11, 2009)

Jason gathered up a few supplies, One being a smaller fishing boat. "Hmm.. I think that's all i need." He rubs his chin and looks up, it's getting pretty late. "Might want to check on our boat." He pushes a cart full of different bags and Boxes, heading towards the docks. 

At the docks. 

"OI! DON'T SLACK OFF! IF WE WRECK THE SPINE THAT'S THE END OF THE SHIP!" Nolan shouts. "Ah.. hows it going?" Jason blinks. "Eh? Oh.. it's you. You're boat was in worse shape then we thought. There was mold in tons of the freaking wood The mast was about two hours from falling down and crushing the cabin, The deck was rotten at the core... the fact that you made it ANYWHERE in that ship is amazing. Just how long have you had it?" He turns to Jason who blinks. 

"I've had it two years... but the man who had it before me had it for even longer.... I'm not sure he took alot of care of it though...."  Nolan sighs and rubs the back of his head. "Take it apart and build it back up. That's the only option here, We'll be done in a few days." "EEEH!? DAYS!?" Jason shouts. "It takes that long just to let the log pose set." Nolan points at Jasons wrist. "I guess.. you're right..." 

Nolan sighs. "Just go find something to do." He comments. "Alright." Jason nods and walks off. "But what about that storm?" Jason asks. "That's why it will take days." Nolan comments. "Now get out of here, We can't work with you damn pirates distracting us."


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 11, 2009)

*Lataya Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

The crew made their way back into the sleepy town, Marc and Smirnov were talking amongst themselves occasionally taking drinks from Smirnov's gourd and Fire and Tetra were going over the maps Tetra had stolen. As the ruined inn came into sight Smirnov made for the bar Tetra and Fire following him. His hands in his pockets Marc began to search the town asking around for Finner. However the inhabitants of the town were terrified and were holed up in their houses. "Fucking useless, all of them" Marc snorted issuing a cloud of smoke from his nose. Marc jumped to a roof hoping to spot Finner and Jack with the added height advantage but they were no where to be found. Thinking they may have stayed on the boat instead of spend money on a room Marc made for the harbor. There he found the beat up boat they would be taking to the marine base and Finner's new ship. Hopping on board Marc called out to Finner and Jack but did not receive a reply. Marc searched the boat and found a pen and pad scribbling a quick not and leaving it for Finner. "Take this card, if you wish to find me simply follow its directions, the next time we meet then you can make your decision. I have formed a new crew and we will be pitting ourselves against the world government. I know this is what we used to be against but when we meet then you will understand. Feel free to seek me for help at anytime." Marc reached into his pocket and took out the biblicard his father had made for him so many years ago. He tore off a small piece of it and pinned it and the note to the mast of the ship leaving.

Marc kicked opened the door of the bar to find only Smirnov, Tetra and Fire inside. Smirnov was swishing his gourd around, Marc was pretty sure Smirnov had helped himself to what he wanted behind the bar. Fire was feeding Cloud, storm, rain, Meek and squeak and Tetra was pouring over her maps. When Marc entered his crew looked up at him expectantly. "Lets hit" these sons of bitches hard" Marc said folding his arms. "AYE AYE CAPTAIN" the room roared back at him.


----------



## Vash TS (May 12, 2009)

*Lataya Island*

The Black Swords pirates gathered their things and took what they needed from the empty bar. Then they headed toward the docks. Tetra had plotted a course to a nearby marine boat yard and detainment island where they would get their new ship. They got to the boat Smirnov and Fire had stolen from the pirates and set about getting ready to set sail. With all the extra hands the work was done in no time and they where headed to toward the marine base. With a favorable wind at their backs. The boat was a medium sized boat but all the people made it seem smaller between the wolves and the people the boat seemed tiny. 

"What are the sleeping arrangements?" Tetra asked
"I'll sleep out on the deck with Cloudy and Stormy"
"*There is one cabin and there are a few hammocks down below*" 
"You can have the cabin, you need the desk more than anyone else" Marc said to Tetra
"But where will you sleep?" Tetra asked expectantly
"I'll sleep down below" Marc answered Tetra with a forlorn look on her face
"No way I am sleeping on the deck while we're still so close to this Oda forsaken island"
"Now that we've sorted that out, I'm tired"
"*I vill take first watch*" Smirnov said from behind the wheel
"Just keep course and we ought to be there in a few days" Tetra said walking into the cabin.
"Good night all" Marc said hopping down into the hold.

They were out of the winter island's waters and into what felt like a spring island temperature and the rain clouds to go with it. Tetra relieved Smirnov at sunrise and he sprawled on the deck and slept. Fire stood up in the crows nest with Smirnov's looking glass scanning the horizon for their target. Marc came up onto deck around midday and went to the back of the boat and sat with his legs folded and his eyes closed the deck creaking noisily underneath him. Marc opened his eyes to see Smirnov drinking from his gourd looking at him intently. 

"Why you looking at me old man?" Marc said with a smile
"*I know you have fruit, what is power*" 
"*I felt your sword strike no way you are strong enough to knock me off my feet so easily*"
"I can change the gravity at will around me" Marc said
"I dropped the gravity so you became lighter that's why I was able to kick you away, also why I didn't shatter my skull when you slammed me...and that still hurt"
"What about that chain" Marc asked eyes cocked
"*Marines captured me vhen I enter Grand Line.*"
"*Shackled my hands and legs I only had time to get legs off before I had to get away. Now that I know they are sea stone I think I vill keep them*"
"Marines caught YOU?" Marc said with a laugh
"*My cousin has a vendetta against me, I come from a large marine family*"
"Tell me about my dad" Marc said

The two men talked well into the night when Tetra brought some fish for the men 
"Rain caught then and Fire roasted them."
"Thanks Fire and Rain" Marc shouted 

There was a Screech from the crows next and a muffled yell from somewhere below deck. After another night and day the marine base came into sight at sunset and the Black Sword Pirates prepared for their mission

"*Ve are just taking a boat for now, Ve keep it quiet*"
"*I am talking to the two of you*" Smirnov said pointing at Marc and then Fire

The wolves barked

"*You too*"
"We get the boat and leave we don't want the entire marine fleet after us"
"I guess" Marc said looking at Fire who was pouting


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 12, 2009)

*Marine Detainment Island and Boat Yard*

"Free the prisoners, make this island a fucking mess as you go along" Marc said adjusting his swords. "Stick together if possible so we can get on a boat and get the fuck out." "Fire I know it sucks ass but we have to behave this time otherwise the marines will focus on us this time." Fire folded her arms pouting. "If you find someone useful like a ship wright take them with you." "MOVE OUT" Marc roared drawing his Katana. 

The black sword crew made landfall on the island and stormed the island taking out the small night guard of marines stationed at the beach. Marc and Smirnov were carrying what supplies they needed from the boat in small make shift bags. The interior of the island where the prisoners were kept was surrounded by a large stone wall. Marc flashed the blood from his sword and took apart the wooden door with a few well placed strikes. The guards stationed at the door reached for their den den mushi but and arrow from Fire and a shuuriken from Tetra silenced the men. The girls were riding the great wolves Cloud and Storm who yipped in excitement when the guards went down. "Shhhh" Fire said pressing her finger to her lips. "HELP US" the prisoners in the cages screamed. "SHUT THE FUCK UP" Marc roared "OR NONE OF US WILL LEAVE HERE ALIVE." Tetra conked him on the head annoyed, "you are being louder than them" Tetra hissed. "Ve are being vatched anyways" Smirnov growled pointing at the visual den den mushi attached to the wall. "Help me open the cages" Marc said to Smirnov. Marc and Smirnov began freeing the prisoners as fast they could. Smirnov using his monstrous strength to rip the jail doors off their hinges while Marc cut the locks. "Prisoners of this island" Marc said to the gathered mass of rag tag detainees. "Your freedom now belongs to The Black Sword Pirates." 

"You have but one objective, the destruction of this island and those that detained you." The crowd roared violently and Tetra conked Marc again. "What the fuck" Marc said rubbing his head "I didn't make the noise that time." "Yes but you were responsible for it" Tetra said annoyed. Meanwhile in the security room a marine was contacting the warden on his den den mushi. "What is the problem?" the warden asked calmly. "The prisoners! They have escaped!" the marine screamed into the den den mushi. "That is impossible, nobody escapes this isolated fortress" the warden said flatly. "The recently formed Black Sword Pirates have killed the guards and freed the prisoners" the marine said panicking as he watched the pirates move through the jail cells to the ship yard. "Issue a code red" the warden said still calm "kill everyone on the island."


----------



## Vash TS (May 12, 2009)

*Marine Base and Boat yard*

"*Now that you cause riot lets get the boat and leave*" Smirnov said dusting his hand off

The black sword pirates where the only people left in the detainment building. Screams and metal on metal rang out in the yard. Marc turned to see a woman in glasses and a prison uniform walking up to the group. Smirnov cocked an eye brow at her. 

"Go cause trouble outside you're free"
"Do I look stupid to you?"
"I don't know what you plan to do here but i'm sticking with you." 
"I can't imagine any of the prisoners will make it off this island."
"Why should we take a prisoner with us?" Tetra said as she eyed the woman suspiciously
"I can be...useful" she said walking over to Marc and caressing his arm
"I don't think you'll ever be useful enough" Tetra said as she wrenched the woman's arm off Marc
"What makes you think I want to carry you anywhere" Marc says looking her up and down
"Judging from all the bruises you are all sporting, you either don't have a doctor on your crew or need to throw your current one over board"

Tetra glared at the woman, she'd been the one that bandaged Marc's wounds after they attacked the base on Lataya island

"I don't think we should carry her wi..."Tetra began
"*She could be useful*" Smirnov cut in
"That's what I said earlier" She said is a smokey voice as she walked over to Smirnov and reached up and touched his face

Fire shot her a murderous glare

"My name is Akashiko Akawana" 
"OK Akawana..." Marc started
"You can call me Aka" She cut him off with a sultry voice
"Aka don't inturr..."
"It's Akawana to you girl" She cut Tetra off

Tetra looked at the woman in shock and almost lunged at her before Marc grabbed her by her collar. Fire just looked at Tetra with a determined face

"When i'm talking you shut up and listen" Marc said shooting a stern look at the woman, she bat her eyelashes and nodded
"OK stick with the group and don't cause any trouble"
"Plan is we are stealing a marine ship and getting out of here"
"Can you help me get my belongings? My medical bag is in that room" She said pointing to a wooden door at the end of the hall
"Smirnov you deal with that i'm going outside to see how it looks. Tetra and Fire come with me"

Smirnov walked over to the door and ripped it off it's hinges and Akawana walked pass him into the room. He walked down the corridor and looked outside to see what was happening. A short time later he heard clicking and turned to see Akawana dressed in a short skirt and lab coat and stilettos on her feet.

"*I hope you can run in those*" Smirnov said with a smile

The pair walked out into the mayhem ignoring most of it. The marines were trying hard to get the men under control but it was very hard. Smirnov ran into the crew dispatching a group of marines that blocked the docks. Smirnov got there with Akawana just as Marc was wiping this swords off on a dead marine. Fire and Tetra glared as the woman with murder in their eyes, they coudln't believe what she was wearing

"Lets find a boat and get out of here" Marc said as he walked onto the docks


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 12, 2009)

*Marine Detainment Island and Boat Yard*

"Lets find a boat and get the fuck out of here" Marc said stepping out on to the docks. The island was in a state of chaos. Marines were everywhere trying to round up the escaped pirates but the pirates were having none of that. The crew set out weaving in and out of the fray along the docks making their way towards the ships that were moored not too far away. Fire and Tetra were taking out Marines that were coming from the sides as they road the wolves towards the boat. Marc and Smirnov were blazing a path through anything that stood in their way whether it was marine or the occasional pirate that attacked them without thinking. The sickening sound of metal cutting through flesh and the booming sound of "SERP!" filled the air as The Black Sword crew made their way toward one of the boats Tetra had spotted. "THE BLACK SWORD CREW IS ESCAPING" a marine bellowed as he spotted the pirates cutting a path towards a ship. "EVERY MARINE THAT CAN STAND STOP THEM" the warden screamed his previous calmness gone. Marc stopped allowing his crew to pass him, "I vill go ahead and help set up the ship and protect the girls" Smirnov said realizing Marc's intention. A tidal wave of Marines raced towards Marc threatening to engulf him. "Like I could afford to fall to pieces of shit like you" Marc said lopping off the head of the marine leading the charge. "Bosque el dormir" Marc said crushing the advancing line of marines. "Atmósfera del infinito" Marc said leaping high over the head of rushing marines landing in the midst of them his blades whirling. The marines swarmed him and he disappeared from sight. "MARC!" Tetra screamed dropping the line she was tying down. Smirnov grabbed her roughly, "you of all people should know he could never die like that" he said gruffly, "now don't insult his pride and man your line, thats an order." "Empuje oscuro" Marc shouted from the midst of the frenzy and several marines went flying as they were repelled by the force of gravity. Marc went into a breakdancing frenzy lopping off limbs that were foolishly put near him. "READY!" Smirnov roared signaling Marc. "Atmósfera del infinito" Marc said leaping out of the fray and on to the boat. The sails unfurled caught a wind and began to move out of the harbor. "Thanks for the ride bitch" Marc said flipping off the enraged warden as his crew roared with laughter. "Our apologies sir" a marine said falling to his knees as the warden shook with fury. "READY SOME WAR SHIPS" the warden shouted loosing his cool "WE ARE GOING TO REMOVE THEM FROM THIS WORLD."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2009)

_On the Infinite..._
Annie does a double take at Larissa as she appears out of nowhere it seems. She rubs her eyes and then looks back at Larissa as if she'll just disappear. "Hey Doc that medication you gave me isn't working?" Annie mutters and then chuckles. 

She actually recognizes Larissa from the tournament island when she had somehow taken Hawkins out of the fight. In fact Annie would probably be dead if it weren't for this lady. "I remember you. You're the one that Darver wanted dead right?"  

Annie looks over at Anglora who lays on the other bunk beside her, and sighs. This place is becoming the wayword home for Makaosu orphans she thinks. 

_Up on deck..._
Jessie purses her kips and seems to consider Ray'ss offer. She had always wanted to install some kind of weaponry into the Infinite beyond just normal cannons. 

She nods at Ray, "Yeah sure this ship could use all the firepower she can get."  She whistles loudly and suddenly three of her clones leap from the rigging high up in the masts. They land around Jessie. 

"We've got work to do ladies!" she exclaims.


----------



## Hiruma (May 12, 2009)

_"Well, you're quite right, but I see that Anglora is here as well, so it should not be too much of a hassle,"_ Larissa said, catching the glance Annie gave to the other ex-Makaosu agent. _"Besides, I didn't mean to intrude, but I've really got no choice since my captain was brought here by you guys. I do thank you for it, however. He needed the treatment after the fight with Darver,"_ she continued politely. Larissa's phrasing made it seem as though holding off a Shichibukai-level opponent was an every day task, but they both knew just how close Fluck had come to dying, and it was a relief for Larissa to see him safe and sound.

"So this fella here's your captain? I take it it's just the two of you? Must've taken real dedication to follow this bum...Something special going on?" Annie asked. 

_"?"_ Larissa tilted her head, not quite understanding what the gunslinger was trying to imply. _"Yes, he's a very important person to me,"_ she said unabashedly. Annie's eyes widened in surprise. "You don't say..." she muttered to herself.

_"He was the person who helped me escape from the Makaosu, after all.

Although I couldn't say the same for my partner, James..."_


----------



## Vash TS (May 12, 2009)

Marc Lands lightly on the deck of the ship. 
"Smirnov lets get the cannons ready"
"Fire you have the crows nest they are going to get close shoot who ever you can."
"I'm sure this isn't the fastest ship they have they will be coming after us" 
"Tetra you take the helm get us out of here."
"Aka you don't get in the way."

Smirnov came from below carrying a cannon in both hands and rested it at the back of the boat.

"*Use that*" Smirnov said hefting a cannonball in his hand

Marc loaded the cannon and prepared for the incoming bombardment. There were six marine battle ships gaining fast on them. Marc was right they definitely didn't take the fastest ship. This ship was small enough for them to handle and big enough for the crew to grow. After only twenty minutes the sounds of cannon fire and loud splashes filled the night. When the ships got close enough Marc started with the cannon

"*You are terrible with that*" Smirnov said
"YOU haven't hit any of them yet either" Marc said defensivly

Just then a cannon ball came streaking directly at the ship

"FUCK" Marc shouted grabbing his sword
"Atm?sfera del infinito" He said jumping high into the air and slicing the cannon ball in half and landing lightly as the halves splashed harmlessly into the water.

Another cannon ball exploded early as Marc turned around and saw Smirnov throwing cannon balls with his bare hands

"Come on, no way you can throw those that far" Marc said in disbelief
"*I used to be a pitcher*" Smirnov said with a smile

Another cannon ball came flying toward the ship it's trajectory was so awkward neither Marc nor Smirnov was able to do anything but the cannon ball exploded harmlessly on something unseen

"What the fuck was that?" Marc said in amazement
"I told you...I'm useful" Akawana said with a smile
"You are a fruit user" Marc said with a shocked look
"I can make shields" She said in a sultry voice
"Marc this is not making any sense" Tetra said
"They are gaining on us, we'll be boarded as soon as they get close enough"

There were two ships in front of the other and they were almost close enough to board them

"*Akawana can you make those shields flat*"
"Yes I can make them in any shape or size" 
"*Make me a path way to the left ship Marc the right is yours*"
"I don't think I can make two paths"
"You only need to make one" Marc answered
"Atm?sfera del infinito" he said as he shot into the air arcing toward the boat
"*Hurry*" Smirnov said grabbing two cannon balls

Smirnov jumped from along the small pale white discs and got to the Marine war ship and hurled one cannon ball at the main mast and another at where he knew the armory would be. There was a huge explosion and Marc looked across to see the other ship in ruins

"What the hell did he do? I can't top that" Marc said looking forlorn as he went into a blade storm cutting down men.When his path was free of obstruction he held his katana with both hand and sliced the main mast and watched it fall over and break the other mast

"Time to get out of here"
"Atm?sfera del infinito" he said breaking into a run and shooting off toward the smoking mass

Marc Skidded to a halt on the smoking ship and saw Smirnov throwing a marine over board

"*Ahh my captain has come to save me*" Smirnov said clapping Marc on the shoulder
Marc ran over to Smirnow and put his arm around him

"Atm?sfera del infinito" he said shooting off toward their ship
"Shit I can't stop we'll over shoot the boat"

Just then they both crashed into something and fell with a loud thud to the deck

"*You need to practice more*" Smirnov said shaking his head
"Thanks Aka" Marc said rubbing his head
"I'll check out that bruise later" She said smiling down as she offered him a hand
"We need to do something they won't stop chasing us" Tetra said as the other four ships passed the two Marc and Smirnov had just stopped dead in the water


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 12, 2009)

"Defend the ship" Marc shouted forcing a cannon ball into an early descent with his gravity. "We have a problem" Fire shouted from the crows nest. "Vhat is it?" Smirnov grunted throwing a cannon ball to intercept one that was heading for their mast. "We are being cut off by reinforcements from all sides" Fire shouted. Marc and Smirnov swiveled to find themselves surrounded by several other warships approaching from the north, west and east. "Maybe this was a bad idea" Tetra said worried. "Fuck you all" Marc said "I won't allow it to end here." "I vill not surrender or give up" Smirnov roared into the night. "Aka if you can, surround the boat with a shield" Marc said pointing at her. "The shield will  be thin because its spread and it can be broken, if it is broken I will take damage" Akawana said looking at Marc. "I won't allow that to happen" Marc said "Tetra drop anchor and man the cannon." "Yes captain" Tetra said running from the helm. "Fire kill everyone" Marc shouted up the crows nest. "You don't have to tell me that" Fire said stringing her bow. "Smirnov you are coming with me" Marc said straining to wrap his arms around the large man. "Don't overshoot us this time" Smirnov said "ve can't afford to be pulling you out of the drink right now." "Atmosfera del infinito" Marc said leaping to the ship that was approaching from the front. "KILL THEM" the captain roared. "Who the fuck do you think I am?" Marc shouted racing through the deck hands that attempted to stop him. Out of the corner of his eye Marc could see Smirnov knocking people overboard with his large hands.

Back on the boat Tetra was laying down cover fire with her cannon while Fire was picking off the deck hands that were manning the enemy cannons. Suddenly a cannon ball crashed against the shield and Akawana started sweating. Marc dug a deep gash in the mast and Smirnov used his monstrous strength to snap it from the boat. Marc ducked while Smrinov swung the mast emptying the marines on deck into the dark sea. Smirnov threw the mast at an approaching ship and it pierced the war ship sinking it. "There are too many" Marc cursed grabbing Smirnov returning to their ship. "Everyone get into the row boats and escape, I will hold them off"  Marc said looking at his exhausted crew. "LIKE HELL WE WILL" they roared at him. "We go down fighting then" Marc said a smile on his face. "Captain" Tetra shouted looking at her log post. "What is it?" Marc said causing a cannon ball to overshoot its mark. "We have locked on to an island" she said quickly. "That doesn't help us" Marc said as he and Smirnov relentlessly defended the ship. A cannon ball slipped past their combined efforts and Akawana shuddered under the strain. "I can only take one more" she said closing her eyes to focus. "Its a sky island" Tetra shouted looking at the log post needle point directly upwards "its approaching fast from the south east." "Ve can't reach it" Smirnov grunted throwing a cannonball watching it crash through the mast of a marine ship "knock up stream not nearby." "Maybe we can" Marc said sitting on the deck. The sky went pitch black as the sky island passed overhead.

Fuck the ship is big! Marc thought focusing. "Atmósfera cero del infinito" Marc roared straining his body to encompass as much of the boat as he could in the zero gravity sphere he had created. Slowly the boat began to rise from the sea ascending towards the sky island. "Sir it appears their boat is starting to fly" a marine deck hand said to the warden. "WHAT?!' the warden roared jumping from his seat shoving the marine aside. He ran to the edge and plain as day he could see the stolen vessel begin to slowly rise from the water. "SHOOT THEM DOWN" the warden roared in disbelief. Fire quickly held on to the mast to prevent herself from floating away while Tetra clutched the helm. "The anchor" Marc said panting "its not inside the sphere its too far down" Smirnov released the mast and pushed himself towards the anchor. He grabbed the massive metal chain preventing himself from flying overboard. He quickly pulled the anchor onboard and boat started to ascend a bit faster. "Still not fast enough" Tetra said worriedly watching the sky island start to move. "Shut the fuck up" Marc shouted "I can't maintain zero for long and the boat is bigger than my sphere." A cannonball crashed against the shield shattering it and Akawana began to bleed freely from her head. "I am at my limit she said" breathing heavily while she attempted to stop the blood loss. Smirnov shoved himself towards the mast grabbing hold of it firmly with his massive hands. Pressing his feet firmly against the deck he pushed off hard holding the mast. The resulting force of Smirnov carrying the boat through zero gravity sent them racing towards the sky island. Marc began to bleed from his nose, mouth eyes and ears as he struggled to maintain the gravity for as long as he could, but it was no use. Opening his eyes, all he could see was his crew hoping against hope that they would make it to the sky island, then he passed out.


----------



## Vash TS (May 12, 2009)

*On The White Sea*

The boat lurched as Marc dropped to the deck 

"We aren't falling" Fire said sounding surprised
"*We are on the White Sea*" Smirnov said

Thud

Smirnov looked around to see Akawana lying unconscious on the deck and Marc lying bleeding from every hole on his face. Tetra was sitting next to him sobbing and Cloud was standing over Akawana sniffing her

"*Vhat good is doctor if she not awake to help*"
"*Tetra pull yourself together*" Smirnov barked
He lifted Akawana "*I am carrying her below then i'll come back for Marc*"

He placed her on the bed in the infirmary and went back out for Marc and did the same. 

"*Tetra take care of Marc and watch over Akawana*"

Tetra turned to him but she didn't have it in her to glare and he knew she wanted to.

"Ok" she answered sounding tired
"*Fire come with me we need to get to that island it will keep moving*"

They left and went back up top, it took them a long time to get the boat moving with just the two of them. Fire suddenly collapsed and fell out of the rigging but Smirnov was there to catch her

"*It's the altitude he sighed they aren't accustomed to it*"

He lifted her and carried her to the infirmary and placed her on another one of the four beds. To his surprise Akawana was up and about dealing with Marc with Tetra sitting looking sullen 

"*She collapsed*" He said
"I'll see to her after I deal with the captain"
"*Tetra I need some help up top*" Smirnov said holding Tetra's hand

The pair walked back up to see the wolves looking at them expectantly

"She will be fine" Tetra told them as she patted Cloud
"*Lets get to that Island*" Smirnov told her
"At the speed we are going we should reach there in about two hours"
"You don't need me up here" Tetra said heading toward the stairs
"*Stay up here*"
"*I know you are vorried about him but let the doctor do her work*"
"I don't trust that whore"

Smirnov laughed

"*Don't let her get to you, she uses vhat she has to get vhat she vants*"
"*She vanted to get off the island, so she tried to play Marc and me*"
"Suppose she wants Marc"
"*You vorry too much*" Smirnov said putting his large hand on her head
"*You know Marc better than anyone else*" He said with a smile
"*Do you think she will be able to trick him?*"
"Marc is the most stubborn hard headed person I know"

Tetra smiled and hugged the large man

"*We should be there soon*" Smirnov said looking at the island through his looking glass
"*Go take a rest I can handle it up here*"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 12, 2009)

On the Infinite Injustice-

After a good bit of sailing after leaving all the trouble on Inana Island behind, the crew now approach a new island. It is a pretty basic island Spring Island, grassy fields, a giant cluster of small houses, and the one noticable thing about it is the gigantic castle that rests on the other side of the island.

Tatsu stands up and takes the whole island in, "That's some castle there, maybe I'll find some more interesting opponents somewhere on this island," he says still disappointed from the tournement's turn out, "Alright! Lets dock the ship and-" He then stops himself, realizing that there are no more fodder left to order around by now, and half of the people that would help him are in the emergency room, "Great...guess I'll do it,"  He says preparing the ship to dock.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 12, 2009)

On the Infinite

Shin had been given more then enough time to treat his wounds and then later rest before the stirring of the ship awoke him.After being out on sea this long on the Infinite Shin could feel whenever the ship sped up or slowed down, or easier to notice, if it docked.

And so the swordsman collected his equipment and grabbed a couple of new cigarette packs before heading up.There he found Tatsu, Alph and Escar who were busy with the ship."So, need any help?"


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 12, 2009)

Anya looks around for weapons but none seemed right for her little mission, "Hm....maybe Annie has some weapons I could use." she thought putting her hair in a pony tail, Anya would be leaving the crew for awhile to accompany her blue haired friend she met awhile back, what she was about to do would solve all her problems and maybe some peace.....maybe.

"I can't just leave thou....but I really can't tell them why I'm leaving either because they might want to come and they might get hurt which will be my fault and I will have so much guilt and....._breaths_ ok I'm talking to fast and I need to calm myself." 

She then see's Annie with two other people and makes a loud whistle to get her attention, "Annie do you might if I borrow some spare weapons?" she asked


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 12, 2009)

*White Sea with The Black Sword Pirates.*

"Will he be ok?" Tetra asked worried as Akawana examined Marc. "With rest and time he should make a full recovery" Akawana said listening to Marc's heart. Cloud and Storm whimpered looking at Fire's still form on the bed. "She will be ok" Tetra said patting the both of them "she just wasn't use to the air. What happened to Marc?" Tetra asked turning to Akawana. "His body wasn't ready for that level of technique" Akawana said administering some IV fluids to Marc "he is extremely fortunate he didn't die." "He saved us do you even realize that?" Tetra said angrily. "Would we have needed saving if we had listened and escaped or been strong enough to help him fight?" Akawana said her arms folded. Tetra found herself silenced and humbled by Akawana's words which made her despise her all the more. 

Up on deck Smirnov was holding the ship steady through the white sea. The area was strangely deserted and all he could see was a small structure in the distance. Smirnov thought for a moment and then lowered the sail. With so much of the crew out cold or injured it would not end well if they ran into another enemy while on unfamiliar territory where they were disadvantaged because of the thin air. Taking out a cigar he lit it taking a large puff. He would take the first watch after which he would rest his weary body. A new adventure lay ahead of The Black Sword crew just how trouble some it would be, only time would tell.


----------



## Vash TS (May 12, 2009)

Smirnov kept the boat steady while he smoked his cigar the boat was drifting slowly. He was the first mate he was in charge until Marc woke up, he'd decided to wait until everyone was awake and ready before they landed on that island. Smirnov was talking to himself when tetra poked him in the side 

"I'll take over for a bit you go rest"
"*I'm hungry i'm going to cook for everyone*"

Smirnov made his way to the galley and started rummaging through the cupboards and found the ingredients he was looking for. After a few hours the food was ready. He made a ten loaves of bread and a potato and bean stew. 

"*Shit I forget vorgs*" Smrinov said in a low voice
"*Vell there is enough for everyone*"

Smirnov walked toward the infirmary and saw Fire sitting up on the bed with Akawana trying to hold her down.

"*Vhat is happening?*" Smirnov asked
"She is trying to make me stay here i'm fine" Fire said glaring at Akawana
"*Doctor?"*
"She is a little weak, I wanted to give her an ivy to help regain her strength"
"*I cooked that vill do same right*"
"I suppose" Akawana answered slowly
"*Vell Fire food is in kitchen eat as much as you want*"

Fire shot up and ran past Smirnov and he noticed she ran up onto the deck and not toward the galley

"*Are you hungry doctor?*"
"I'll have some, i'm interested to see how well you cook" Akawana said with a smile
"*How is Marc?*" 
"He pushed his body to it's limit and it gave out"
"He is very strong though he should be back to normal in about a week"
"*Thanks for looking after him*"
"I am a part of this crew now after all" She said smiling
"*Vhat about you?*"
"I'll be fine, i'll be back to normal after a nights sleep"
"*I vill bring food for you OK?*"
"Yes please" She said sitting on the bed across from Marc

Smirnov headed to the deck to see if Tetra was hungry he found fire sitting with her hawk her wolves adn her mice sitting around he as she sat on the ground.

"*Fire go and eat. The vorgs are not allowed in the kitchen you can bring food for them AFTER you eat*"

Smirnov walked back below and shared food for everyone and distributed it. He ate his full then found a room he liked and passed out on the bed.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 13, 2009)

*White Sea with The Black Sword Crew*

The crew moved about the ship organizing their items, food, and the treasure they had stolen from the Lataya island marine base. It had been a few days and Marc was still out cold from their latest ordeal. Tetra and Akawana had gotten into yet another squabble about who would be getting the room closest to Marc's and Smirnov separated them roughly holding each by the backs of their clothes off the deck. "ENOUGH!" he roared his voice bringing a silence so severe Marc could be heard snoring below deck. The two of your now belong to the same crew" Snirnov said loudly "either get along or get out, neither of your are doing Marc favors with the bickering." The girls turned away from each other dangling in Smirnov's grip. "Fire I can see you" Smirnov growled up at the crows nest. Fire quickly hid her bow that had been pointed in Akawana's direction. 

A few days later......

"I'm bored" Fire moaned from the crows nest. Her wolves yapped in agreement. They had been pacing the ship restlessly for the last few days. "We go no where until the captain is awake" Smirnov said refilling his gourd with the last of the liquor. Tetra was doing push ups on the deck and Akawana was busy studying something under a microscope. The entire crew had patiently been waiting for Marc to wake up but it had been a week and he had no much as budged apart from the occasional snore. After her push ups Tetra began practicing her shuuriken technique with a wooden plank they had found on the ship. Tetra looked up at Fire and the both of them nodded to each other slyly. Tetra lined up a shuuriken just as Fire nudged Rain making the great hawk cry out. Tetra feigned surprised and let the shuuriken fly wildly towards Akawana. However the shuuriken crashed into a shield and fell harmlessly to the floor. Akawana smiled smugly at Tetra who lost it and charged at her. Akawana who was at the end of her rope got up several scalpels appearing from her sleeve. Tetra drew a kunai mid charge screaming. Smirnov intercepted them hoisting them both into the air. The ship was filled with yelling as Smirnov reprimanded them and they screamed at each other with Fire egging Tetra on. "What the fuck is going on?" Marc's voice came from behind them.


----------



## Vash TS (May 13, 2009)

*In the White Sea with the Black Sword Pirates*

"Marc!!!" Tetra exclaimed
"Marc!!!"Akawana exclaimed

The two women looked at each other but Akawana caught herself first. 

"You shouldn't be walking around yet" Akawana said fixing her stethoscope and placing it on Marc's chest 
"I'm fine" Marc said pushing her hand away
"What the fuck is on up here? Can't a man get some sleep"
"What was all the screaming about?"
"*Ask them*" Smirnov said pointing to Tetra and Akawana
"I don't want to know anymore" Marc said
"How to you feel?" Tetra asked him
"Are you deaf? I just said i'm fine...i'm hungry as fuck but i'm fine"
"Smirnov has been cooking" Akawana said 
"I'll ge..."Akawana started but was cut off by Tetra
"I'll get you some food" said tetra disappearing down the steps toward the galley

Akawana made a step to follow her but Cloud walked over to sit in the doorway and she decided not to follow.

"Where are we?"
"*The Vhite Sea*" Smirnov replied
"*I vas vaiting for you to get up before ve landed on that island he said pointing*"
"*I didn't vant to go there with the crew so veakened*"
"Lets go then" Marc said with a smile

Just then Tetra came back and almost tripped at the top of the stairs but recovered her self blushing and carried the food for Marc

"*Everyone get ready full sails toward the island*" Smirnov said aloud
"Make it so" Marc said aloud

The deck was bustling with movement everyone was doing something except Marc who was eating and Akawana who went back to studying the microscope.

"Thanks" Marc said as he ate
"Any thing for you captain" She said as she bent over to kiss his cheek
"*Good thing Tetra didn't see that*" Smirnov said under his breath

He looked around to see Tetra standing at the front of the ship looking toward the island with a looking glass. In no time they were moving swiftly through the clouds toward the Island.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 13, 2009)

*White Sea with The Black Sword Pirates.*

The Black Sword crew docked on the strange sky island and found themselves at a loss for words. They had heard the legends of the straw hat crew's journey to Skypeia but never did they expect something quite like this. They tossed the anchor although all of them had their doubts whether or not it would actually keep the boat moored. The beach was so soft and fluffy and for the first time in a while the crew found themselves laughing. Unfortunately the children of this sky island fled in terror when the crew made port fleeing to the center of the sky city. "That isn't going to end well for us" Akawana said pointing at the fleeing children that moments earlier had been playing on the beach. "Its because of these two monsters" Tetra said looking at Smirnov and Marc. "Like fuck I had anything to do with that" Marc snapped. Cloud and Storm growled as if complaining about the strange surroundings. "Quite being babies" Fire said laughing "this place has the smell of adventure." The crews exploration was cut short when a group of men wearing strange uniforms approached the crew from the city. "State your name and purpose" the man leading the group said training some strange objects on the crew.

"Tetra" Tetra said smiling, *"Smirnov"* the massive man said taking a drink from his gourd. "Fire" Fire said holding back Cloud and storm, "Akawana" she said pushing up her glasses. "What the fuck are those things supposed to do to me" Marc said looking down at the strange objects the guards were holding. Tetra kicked Marc in his ass and Marc grudgingly introduced himself. "We are The Black Sword Pirate Crew" Marc continued "we escaped here." "I see" the guard said stroking his chin. "I take it you are fighters then?" the man said looking from Marc's swords to Smirnov's size to Tetra's blade to Fire's bow. "Whats with all the questions?" Marc said grumpily "what are you a fucking marine or something?" Tetra kicked Marc again and he fell silent muttering dark things under his breath. "Welcome to Kirei Sky Island" the man said lowering his object, "please forgive our previous rudeness, you see you are the first crew from the blue sea to make it to this island. Usually the crews make it to another sky island called skypeia." "If you don't mind we would like to employ you to rid us of a problem" he said smiling. "Does it involve killing the fuck out of stuff?" Marc asked looking to see where Tetra's foot was. "Oh yes, yes it does" the man said a sly smile on his face. "Just point me in the right direction and get the fuck back then" Marc said cracking his knuckles.


----------



## InfIchi (May 13, 2009)

With James-

  He had gone around town to find bits and pieces of steel. “Haha! This should be enough!” He had a sack full of the stuff now and obviously it was more then what he had before, so it should be just the right amount. He made his way into Eve’s room, She was sitting in the corner, sulking. “Eh? Eve What’s up?” James blinks. “Nothing.” She comments, standing up and grabbing the back of steel from him. “You’re blade will be ready later. Now leave.” She pushes him out the door and locks it behind him. “Eh? She didn’t insult me… BUT MY BLADE WILL BE READY!” He rushes off, more excited then ever.

  With Jason-

“Hmm.” He looked around the town. The winds had changed, they were calm before but now they had begun to blow a little harsher. “It… it does seem like a storm…” He looked back at Nolan’s location. “How… how did he know a storm was coming?” He had asked outloud. “Oh? You talking about Nolan?” Jason turns to see an old man in a blue sailor suit sitting in a chair with a pipe. “Impressive lad eh? Normally the storms in the grandline are unpredictable, but he’s been callin every single one since he got here. A life saver really!” the old man laughed.

  “He can sense the storms.” The old man comments. “though, so can i! My joints are killin me! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!” He bursts out laughing and slaps his knee. “Ah… ok…” Jason nods and walks off. It was getting late and if there was a storm coming it was probably best to get to his crew and everything else safely inside the hotel.


----------



## Vash TS (May 13, 2009)

"Lets go into town" we can talk there the man said to the crew
"Will the boat be safe here?" Tetra asked
"Yes it should be" The man said
"Follow me"

They walked behind the man into the town and there were many people peeping out doors and windows. They walked to the middle of the town and the man stepped up on a podium

"People of Kirei Island, our prayers have been answered"
"These people are strong pirates from the Blue sea and they will solve our problem"

Just then the doors starting and people started to come out into the streets. Smirnov looked around as the street quickly filled up with people looking expectantly at the crew.

"Just what is your problem?" Marc said

Storm barked loudly and a few people yelped in fear

"What is that smell" Fire asked

*BOOM*

An explosion rocked the outskirts of the town Fire and the wolves were in front of everyone, they had moved first. A man clad in green disappeared behind a house. Storm rounded the corner first and there was a loud cry. Fire turned the corner and let her arrow fly but the man dived to the ground. She looked down to see Storm covered in blood. 

"Nooo Storm" She said as she leaned over to see what happened 

He had a slash diagonally across the middle of his face and two stab wounds. Marc and the rest of the crew ran up just as the man escaped into the wooded area at the edge of town.

"Take care of Storm" she called to Akawana
"I"M GOING TO KILL HIM!!!!" she screamed sounding more like an animal than a human

Cloud moved forward as she started to run toward the forest, 

"Stay with him Cloud, i'm going alone" Fire called back and the wolf stopped and walked back toward the crew
"We should go with her" Tetra said taking a step forward but smirnov put his hand in front of her
"Who was that?" Marc asked 
"That's the problem" The village mayor answered
"It's a mercenary we hired to kill a giant snake that was killing our animals and attacking our people. When he did the job he told us that the price went up but we couldn't pay him and he started attacking the village worse than the snake ever had. It's been like this for months now."
"He doesn't actually kill anyone, just destroy buildings and kidnap people and carry them to the forest for days at a time"
"We have to go help her" Tetra said again
"*Did you see how angry she was?*" Smirnov asked her
"*I'd be very surprised if she didn't come out dragging his body behind her*"
"That man is dangerous" The village mayor said
"*Well she is very dangerous*" Smirnov laughed
"*Lets see about Storm so she doesn't kill us when she comes back*"

Akawana had run back and picked up her medicine bag and was cleaning and bandaging the wounds of the black wolf. Strangely the gray wolf had her mouth around his neck and it was almost totally enclosed.

"What's happening with them?" Marc asked
"Cloud is preventing Storm from running off and following Fire"
"*Does he remind you of a certain hot head captain?*"

Tetra laughed bending over holding her stomach


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 13, 2009)

_The ruins of Inana Island.._.
Garrick covered in dirt from head to toe smashes his way through the rubble above, bellowing curses. He sees Gilmont and V. "WHERE THE FUCK WERE YOU TWO!!" he yells at them and he picks up a piece of concrete the size of a medium cottage and chucks it at them. 

Meanwhile Hawthorne crawls out of the hole blasted by Garrick. They had both almost died when the tunnel caved in on them. "Don't you think you're overreacting?" Hawthorne grumbles. *BABLAM!* Garrick spins around and dropkicks Hawthorne through a wall. 

"IT'S TIME FOR AN OVERHAUL!!!" Garrick yells. 

Elsewhere under a pile of rubble Clemens awakens. She had come as close to death as she ever has after transporting over 300 Marines through her mirrors. She can hear Garrick booming voice and she sighs realizing that they probably failed to capture Darver. 
_
On The Infinite..._
Annie looks over at Anya and shrugs. "I don't share my guns with just anyone. They're like my children. Plus you have a devil fruit power. Why the heck would you need a gun?" 

Meanwhile up on deck Jessie and her clones help build Ray's new drum weapon. She has 6 clones all doing work at the same time. Meanwhile Jessie stands over a blueprint, supervising. 

"Lunch time!" she yells at the clones. Her clones are basically independent human beings and need all the normal things that all other people need, including food. Suddenly they all leap down to the deck with eager faces. Jessie hands each one a lunch pale and they all sit down to eat ham and cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 13, 2009)

Quam Kingdom
From the highest tower in the Kingdom of Quam, someone silently watched the arrival of the Angel Pirate crew with a long telescope. The watchman then rung a giant bell that was settled directly above him. The bell sounded throughout the kingdom, giving a warning for necessary procedure amongst the many citizens.

*Description of Quam Kingdom*
Quam Kingdom is a fairly large island rivaling Drum Island in size. It's a summer island with a large bay surrounding it. As you make you way past the bay, you'll enter the bustling town square which is decorated in cobblestone. Quam Kingdom doesn't have different social categories, everyone is equal. On the outskirts of the town is the living quarters for the citizens. All of the houses surprisingly look alike. At the very peak of the island is the Quam Kingdom palace where the king resides. 

Quam kingdom is decorated all over with beautiful green grass and flowers in full bloom. Two rivers run right through the island in an X shape. Though, hidden around the island are giant open fields where the citizens work everyday of their life under cruel conditions. The kings guards quietly lurk around the island to ensure its peace.

Right here and now with the Angel Pirates.
The Angel Pirate crew headed by Eddy and followed by Mathias casually approached the enormous town-square in the kingdom of Quam. Things were bustling as they usually do. Music was booming through the streets and  alleyways, street-venders had the cream of their crops positioned in front of their stands and bazaars in every direction. People happily danced in the streets on this beautiful day. Though, there was one surprising factor. Every citizen, every single citizen wore a smile upon their face. Not even one fight or dispute was occurring either. The townsfolk just smiled and greeted the Angel Pirates as they walked by.

Eddy of course had already gone and bought numerous bottles of sake and food from various street-vendors. He also danced along with the music as he drank. He wore a broad smile and laughed along with everyone else. "Hahahaha! Now this is my type of island! Everyone's in high spirits!" Eddy said as he danced around, stuffing his face with various foods and drinks.

Mathias slowly followed behind his captain in a weary manner. Mathias wanted to find worthy opponents to spar with, but with all of the cheerful people around it seemed that wouldn't happen anytime soon. He looked around at the jubilant town and all of its people, "GYA! Not one worthy opponent in sight. Not even one fight I could possibly intercept. What's up with this town?" Mathias said curiously. Eddy slapped Mathias on the back almost knocking him over. "Cheer up Mat! Life isn't always about finding worthy opponents all the time. Kick back and relax! Release some of that stress dude."  Eddy said to his first mate. Mathias sighed and continued to walk with a sadistic expression. "The road to becoming the world's best martial artist doesn't have time to schedule breaks." Mathias grumbled back.

Suddenly, 5 people headed by a woman in a pink robe approached the Angel Pirates. She smiled graciously at them. "Welcome to the Kingdom of Quam, The most Harmonic Palace in all of the Seas!" The woman said with a broad smile. "As new guest, you must first pay visit to our King, Jafar! It's the law of our land for all of the new visitors he first land on the island." The woman continued.

Eddy smiled back at the woman and nodded in approval. "Sure, lets go meet the king guy. I wanna tell em what a cool island he has." Eddy said as looked at his crew and the woman. Mathias face palmed and answered. "Whatever you say Captain." He answered. The woman smiled and turned to start walking towards the palace. "Great! Follow me please." She motioned for the crew to follow.


----------



## Vash TS (May 13, 2009)

*In Quam Kingdom*

A Loud bell rang out and Nicobi dropped the wheel barrow that he held and he was ushered toward a cart. When that bell rang it meant the island had visitors and everyone were to be on their best behavior. Only people not trusted to follow the orders were locked up in a complex until the the visitors left. He was once the leader of a revolution that would free this island from King Jafar's tyranny, but he was betrayed by his right hand man Johi for a chance to be a nobleman of Jafar's kingdom. He lived life as one of the lowest citizens of the island. He woke at sunrise and worked until sunset and then he was carried back to the slave complex. The king should have killed him but he kept him as a constant reminder to all the people of the island that he was God and he was not to be tested by anyone.

"Maybe these visitors can see what is going on in this place" He prayed as he always did when the bell rang.

His prayers always fell on deaf ears he'd been a slave for over a year now this was the 584th visitor and no one ever noticed. The King was a tyrant but he was also an excellent actor. Everyone that came to the island praiseed him on the way he ran his kingdom and how happy his people were. If only they could see underneath the underneath maybe he and the people of Quam kingdom would be free.


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2009)

Annie looks over at Anya and shrugs. "I don't share my guns with just anyone. They're like my children. Plus you have a devil fruit power. Why the heck would you need a gun?" "Well.." Anya begin, "I'm leaving the crew for awhile.....to go somewhere and my power wont be enough to do what I need to do.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2009)

"BOOM!" Sanya shouted, blasting at Gladus' control sphere with another burst of air. "TAKE THAT YOU GINAT UGLY PIECE OF GARBAGE!" She hit it again and again, dodging bullets and rockets with fluid grace. She was a natural at flying, picking up subtle nuiances in the new control scheme the minute she discovered them. A twitch here and here meant a faster barrel roll, push right here for extra force, if losing control, steady like this...in no time she was flying like she had done so all her life.

"Please..don't...hurt me...it makes me sad." Gladus responded, blasting away.

"Yeah? Well it made me sad when you tried to kill me! Multiple times!" Sanya shot back, wincing as several rounds hit her side. "Ow!" She twisted in mid air and dove once more at the control sphere. "Double jet....cannon!" This time both her glove housed dials were used on the attack. The was a blast of air, a screech of metal, and then a light hum. Sanya stared.

Inside the control sphere was a small devil fruit.

"Ah...you have found me." Gladus said calmly. "As you can see, I am a devil fruit user. I posses the mind mind no mi. Surely you did not think I was a mere computer?"

This got Sanya thinking. Techniacally, Gladus was alive....and killing her, no matter how richly she deserved it, would be murder. So how to go about this? After a few minutes of thought, she gently reached into the sphere and grabbed the fruit. Gladus let out a small whine of protest, then fell silent. Tenderly, Sanya carried the fruit outside.

She stood on a large mesa, surrounded by ocean. With careful deliberation, Sanya dropped the fruit back into the sea. "Bye Bye Gladus. Have fun."

And with that, Sanya launched herself into the night.


----------



## Vash TS (May 13, 2009)

*In the forest on Kirei Islands*

The man ran on with arrows constantly whizzing past him. He hopped over a trip wire he'd set and hoped that would be enough. He looked over his shoulder to see her dodge the log that came tumbling out the tree. A couple seconds later the arrows restarted.

"What the hell is up with this red head" Simo thought 
"This lil bitch is keeping with me the entire way"
"I didn't believe i'd have to get serious"

He turned and confronted her and she didn't say a word she shot another arrow at her

"She really wants me dead" He thought

He pulled a flash dial from his belt and threw it into the air and closed his eye and ran.

"FUCK" Fire exclaimed 

She walked over to the flash dial and looked at it and smelled it and put it in her belt pouch

"I'm going to find you and kill you" She shouted into the forest

She looked around as her eyes were almost back to normal she looked for the trail the man took, she bent down on her hands and feet and sniffed the air and started to follow the trail

Simo was very far away from Fire by now, because of his mantra she could tell how far she was. Her feelings were raging, she was so angry she gave off waves of anger and was very easy to pin point. He found a large tree and climbed it he could feel her coming. He had taken off his jacket and put it away it was very cumbersome sometimes. He had his rifle out and raised it and looked through the scope and easily found Fire following the exact path he'd taken. He was slightly amazed at how good her tracking skills were.

"No time for being amazed now, if I don't kill her first she will get me"

He took aim at her and gave her a slight lead held his breath and squeezed

BANG

He brought the gun back to his face and looked through the scope. She was no where to be found he felt for her immediately and an arrow struck right above his head. 

"Fuck, she found me based on the sound of the gun shot" 

He dropped from his perch and took off running she was very close not right on his tail but close enough for worry. How was she tracking him so easily, he thought 

"Fuck I missed, I just caught a glimpse of him" 
"If I weren't shaking with anger I wouldn't have missed" she said calmly

Simo decided he was maybe to far the first time giving her enough time to react after she heard the gunshot. 

"She is very good" he decided as he climbed another tall tree 

He'd sloshed mud all over himself, he had a feeling she was tracking him using scent. When he observed her before he noticed she didn't look for tracks she just walked where he walked.

He felt for her and could feel her, she was closer this time he steadied the rifle and looked for her. He found her and observed her for about a minute gave her a little lead held his breath and squeezed 

BANG 

CHING

The bullet was deflected he didn't look for her this time he knew she'd be right on him and he was closer this time. He dropped from the tree and walked to the side and and places a breath dial with gas and placed some dry leaves on a heat dial and took off running 

BOOM

She should have been close enough for that to mess with her nose a bit at least. he felt for her and could feel her closing in on him and the...nothing

"What the fuck she's gone"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 13, 2009)

*Kirei Sky Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

"Are you sure we should have let her go by herself?" Tetra asked thinking about Fire. *"You vill insult her pride if you help her now"* Sminov said taking a long drink from his gourd. He belched and wiped his mouth ordering another round of drinks for the crew. "Another bottle of rum" Marc roared looking at the bartender. The bartender brought him a bottle looking at the four that were already empty next to him. "You pirates sure can drink can't you" he said smiling. "You shouldn't be drinking so much captain" Akawana said looking at Marc down the bottle. "You just recovered and your body still needs some rest." Smirnov looked worriedly at Tetra as Akawana attempted to play with Marc's chest. But Marc beat her hands away ordering another bottle of rum. Tetra however was preoccupied worrying about Fire, Cloud was still holding her brother back as he strained to go help Fire. "How will you complete your job if you drink so much?" the bartender said flabbergasted at how much the crew had consumed in such a short time. "Its being taken care of" Marc said just bring me another bottle.


----------



## Vash TS (May 13, 2009)

*Kirei Island forest*

"What the fuck she's gone" he said continuing to run
"I haven't tracked anyone blind for a very long time" he thought worriedly
"Did I kill her?" 
"Time to hide"

Simo continued to run he pulled out an aroma dial that radiated with his scent and let it fly and ran in the opposite direction from it. He ran toward a clearing that had a big tree and sloshed his entire body with mud. HE hid in it's roots and began to wait

"I'll stay here for an hour" 
"If she doesn't come that blast got her"
"If she finds this place my scent ought to have disappeared right infront this tree."

Simo reached into his belt and pulled out a dial and turned it around in his hand

"I don't want to have to use this but i'm not going to get killed by her"

After the explosion Fire still had his smell but it was mixed with the gas and charred smell the blast gave off. 

"If I had shot him the first time i'd be back seeing about Storm she said as she sniffed the air"
"I need to calm down" She said sitting and closing her eyes

And with that she reached her normal state of readiness and took up the mans smell again and followed it carefully. It was only a matter of time before she reached to a place where the scent divided. 

"This is some kind of trick with those devices" She thought 
"Well I follow both of them" she picked a direction and followed it to an open area with a big tree where the smell got faint. She paused before she entered the clearing making no noise

"I still can't feel her" 
"She must be dead" 

The man got to his feet and walked into the open to hear a feral scream he instinctively pulled his combat knife from its sheath and parried an attack but Fire's other knife buried itself into his shoulder

"Now or never" he thought

He pressed the dial he held in hie hand to her chest and the both of them pitched in opposite directions. 

"That's the last time I use that reject dial" The man thought as he got to his feet

He could barely walk and his arm was broken at least 5 different places. Imagine what would have happened if his arm and shoulder wasn't strenghtened from years of recoil from his rifle

"He walked over to Fire's still body, she is breathing!!"
"What in Oda's name she's alive"
"What now if I don't get treatment. Do I want to die out here?" he said to himself

He walked over and picked up his knife and sheath it and placed the reject dial back into his belt pocket. He noticed Fire still held her knife and pulled it from her hand and held it over her throat. He paused

"When was the last time I had fun?"
"Terrorizing that village was fun but...the last few hours were..."
"These people...I'm sure she wasn't the strongest and she almost killed me"
"They must be magnet for danger and fun"
"I never wanted to die an old man...I always wanted a glorious death"

He removed the knife from her throat and put it in it's sheath and pulled her other knife from his shoulder and sheath that one too. He picked her up with one hand and put her over his shoulder and limped toward the town.

Marc and Smirnov were almost drunk when they heard people outside. Tetra jumped to her feet and sprinted out the door and Marc and smirnov wasn't far behind then Cloud let Storm's neck go and bolted after them, Akawana walked slowly behind them.

"I'm going to fucking kill him" Marc said pulling his sword free
"Not if I do it first" Tetra said unsheathing her wakizashi

Smirnov grabbed both by the collar

"*Relax Mr. and Mrs. Hot Head*"

Tetra flushed crimson

"*If he vanted to kill her, he vould have done so. It looks like he's bringing her to us*"

Akawana finally got there and saw the two and sprinted off toward them, Marc and Tetra followed re-sheathing their swords. The man placed her on the ground and collapsed next to her.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 13, 2009)

*Kirei Sky Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

Akawana walked calmly over to Fire and examined her carefully. Smirnov dropped Marc and Tetra who had agreed to leave the green clad sniper alone so he could restrain Cloud and Storm who were getting in Akawana's way. "She will be fine" Akawana said pushing up her glasses, "she was just knocked unconscious because of a blow to the chest. The sniper reached for Akawana and she bent down to listen to him as he whispered quietly to her. Akawana examined the man much to Marc and Tetra's annoyance before speaking. As for him his arm is broken in a few places, it needs to be splinted." "Why do we give a darn about him?" Marc asked annoyed. "Because he wants to join the crew" Akwana said smiling. Marc walked over to the man and grabbed him by the front of his shirt hoisting him to his feet. "HEY!" Akawana shouted "you can't move him like that just yet." Ignoring her Marc looked the man in the eye, "you want to join my crew, you don't ask my fucking doctor, you ask me" he said shaking the almost unconscious man. "Simo Hayha" he grunted introducing himself "requesting permission to join your crew as a sniper and train that girl" he said looking at Fire's still form. "Request accepted" Marc said tossing him aside as he passed out making for the bar. "WHAT?!" Tetra screamed while Smirnov roared with laughter.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 13, 2009)

Northwood island

Sam, surrounded by half a dozen of Lapahn, fired away at the ferocious snow bunnies. The gunslinger rushed towards an opening in the North-West direction of him.With uncanny speed he fired two rounds, aiming at the head of one of the animals but they proved to be surprisingly fast and agile, dodging the bullets and so he opted for shooting at the torso.Which wouldn't have direct results but at least he would be hitting his marks.

The remaining bullets in both his main revolvers were emptied out on Lapahn, three were slowing down due to their wounds, one was down for the count but the two remaining unharmed ones were attempting to pounce him, Sam rolling and running up hill while trying to evade them.He was given no time to reload his Colt Army revolvers and so grabbed his Bio-Hazard.The most powerful revolver he carried, even more dangerous to use under these circumstances.Hopefully he wouldn't start an avalanche here in these mountains.

At near pointblank range he fired at one of the two direct persuaing Lapahn and Sam was knocked off his feet, crashing into the steep snow hill side while the Lapahn was missing a good portion of it's chest and organs as it's limp body tumbled down.This angered the remaining Lapahn but cautious of Sam's weapon they spread out and slowly started climbing up the hill in Sam's direction.

Though Sam thought things were bad already, they suddenly got worse.A different type of growling was heard from above and as he glanced back he saw a large number of Snow Wolves leering at him.Trapped he fired downwards once more, taking out another Lapahn and the recoil launched her further up and allowed the Snow Wolves to pounce him.Making use of his Devilfruit he made sure to keep one hand morphed into pliers on his Bio-Hazard while the other plier snapped Wolf Bone and later shifted into a sledgehammer to smash another wolf off him, who had sunk it's fangs into his shoulder.

He had managed to climb,struggle and crawl his way upwards until he was the highest of the mammals here present and fired once more, the recoil sending up even higher.With an battered body he prepared for a fourth shot all of the combatants here froze when they heard.....An electric guitar.
"Yauuuuuuw!"A long blond haired man was headbanging while playing his guitar.He was On top of a wood cabin a little further up.The mountain started to rumble as he was playing his guitar and the animals started to inch back.The man had succeeded in doing what Sam was afraid off, he had started an avalanche.

The blond rested his guitar playing and grabbed a rope that he threw towards Sam."Dude!"The man yelled."Hold on!"Sam shifted his hands into pliers and was pulled towards the cabin, the man was surprisingly strong but then again one would have to be to survive here in these mountains.The blond man helped Sam get into the cabin and closed the door behind them just in time.A few seconds liter everything went dark as an ocean of snow covered the cabin.

"Dude, you can like totally chill here."The blond informed Sam."Special reinforced cabin, I have like survived....."He started counting with his fingers, and then later pulling his shoes and socks off."Uh......Well more then like 20 or something avalanches right here in this baby."The man's eyes were hidden behind his long blond hair."But you're one crazy MOFO dude, totally......"He paused briefly, as if to let the Totally sink in."A foreigner like you heading into the mountains all by himself, first time seeing it."

"Thanks for the safe, I'm Sam."He held out an hand, offering it for the man to shake it."I'm."He struck an cord on his guitar."Val "To be decided" Halla"He then played an solo that seemed to be his themesong."To be decided?, that's your nickname?"Sam asked, half amused.

"Nah dude, It's like....Well to be decided, I haven't settled on one yet."Sam chuckled upon hearing this.


----------



## Vash TS (May 13, 2009)

*Kirei Island*

Smirnov and the others went back to the bar to wait with Smirnov holding both wolves below his arms. Akawana got the townspeople to help her carry the two injured people to a house where she could work on them. Fire had most of her ribs broken but luckily none of her organs were pierced. Akawana set about seeing about her and mixing a few powders together from her Medicne bag and fed it to her. She rubbed an ointment on the spot where the reject dial hit her wiped her face off and moved over to Simo.

"Thanks for helping me" Simo said in a weak voice
"I'm a doctor I took an oath, to help anyone that's injured" She said in return
"Now don't talk anymore for now" She said as she mixed a few powders together and mixed them into a small amount of water and made him drink it
"I think you are worse off than her" Akawana said as Simo passed out

Akawana had to wipe all the mud and gunk off his body before she could clean the stab wound on his shoulder and splint his hand. She took off his dirty clothes and threw them into the corner 

"Hmm" She said as she looked down at his naked form
"Not bad but i've seen bigger" Akawana said with a laugh

She cleaned him off, sew up the stab wound and bandaged it she then walked to the door and requested some pieces of wood to splint the broken hand

"Doctor we have a special kind of cloud we use for broken limbs"
"It is soft before it's exposed to the air he said handing her a strange bag"

She looked at the white liquid wearily

"Can't hurt to try it"

She set Simo's bones and used the strange liquid on his entire hand and shoulder and watched in amazement as it hardened

"Hmm maybe i'll take some of this when we are leaving here"

She moved over to fire and removed the rest of her clothes and covered her with the sheet. She walked to the door and told the man waiting there

"Go tell the rest of my crew that they will both be fine after a few months of rest"
"Tell them to get comfortable"

Meanwhile back at the bar Marc was chatting with the village Mayor

"So mayor when are we getting paid?"
"Well about that"
"You didn't kill him you just added him to your crew"

Marc stood up and was about to punch the man in his face

"I get it" Tetra exclaimed 
"It wasn't that he wanted more money. You didn't want to pay him"

Marc pulled his fist back as the mayor covered his face

"Captain Marc" came a voice and Marc turned around
"Doctor Akawana said to tell you that they will both be fine"
"They will be fine and back to 100% in a few months. SO get comfortable."

Marc stood in thought, 

"Sir do you want to see you tab thus far?" cam a voice from behind the bar

Marc's eyes twinkles

"The mayor will handle it and anything until my crew is ready to leave"
"Right mayor?" Marc said crackign his knuckles
"Yyyyyyyyeeessss" The mayor stuttered
"*Now that's settled*"
"*One bottle of vine, one bottle of rum, on bottle of vodka*"
"*I'm running low he said shaking the huge gourd*"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 14, 2009)

*Kirei Sky Island with The Black Sword Crew*

"Barkeep another bottle of rum" Marc said waving his hand from across the small bar. "Since we are going to be here for a while don't you think we should be training?" Tetra asked frustrated with how Marc and Smirnov had taken to everyday drinking. "I am training" Marc said looking at her "watch." The bartender left the bottle of rum on the counter and Marc pointed at it. "Tiron oscuro" he said as the bottle whizzed towards him. However the bottle whizzed right past him and crashed into the wall behind him showering the place with rum. It was then Tetra noticed the amount of shattered glass around the place and how soaked everything was. "How long have you been sitting here doing this?" she asked shaking with rage. "Would you call it sixteen or seventeen hours?" Marc asked looking at Smirnov. *"Its been three days actually"* Sminov said looking at Marc confused. "You are shitting me" Marc said laughing as the bartender put another bottle of rum on the counter. The people passing by on the street turned to hear a primal scream followed by a violent crashing noise coming from the bar. Then Marc was tossed out on to the street face first landing hard. "For fucks sake Tetra" Marc said picking himself up and dusting himself off. "If you wanted me to go all you had to do was ask."


----------



## Vash TS (May 14, 2009)

Smirnov got up and apologized for Marc and walked out the bar

"*Come on Captain lets go use our time responsibly*"
"Fuck lets relax who wants to be responsible?"
"He's drunk!!!" Tetra said as she walked out behind them
"Fuck you i'm not drunk" Marc said slurring a bit
"Smirnov just how much did you drink?" Tetra asked looking furious
"*He drink more than he destroy*" Smirnov laughed
"I'm going to train" She said in a huff stomping off

Smirnov helped Marc to his feet 

"*You going to continue your training?*" Smirnov asked
"FUCK YEAAA!!!" Marc shouted
"My legs are wobbley"
"*I'm going to carry you to take a rest you can train later*"
"OK I feel kinda sleepy"

SNORE

Smirnov picked up Marc and put him over his shoulder and carried him off toward the house they had been staying at. He entered the house and put Marc on the bed and went back out 

"*I think i'll go work on my legs today*" Smirnov said as he walked back through the door

At the other house Fire stirred awake and looked around and noticed she was naked. Things like that never bothered her much though she looked around the room and saw Akawana reading and

"YOU!!!" She screamed
"I'm going to kill you!!!" she said trying to move but something kept her flattened on the bed
"Calm down Fire" you will stress yourself out and have to make use stay here longer
"Besides Marc took him as part of the crew"
"WHAT? he almost killed Storm"
"You hurt him more than he hurt Storm" Akawana said adjusting her glasses

Fire finally calmed down 
"Is storm alright?"
"Other than having a scar on his face he will be fine"
"Can I see him?" She asked expectantly
"Not yet I can't have them come in here this room is a clean room"
"They went hunting everyday you have been in here though so i'm 100% sure he is fine"
"Excuse me, Fire was it?"
"My name is Simo"

Fire rolled over and ignored him

"I know you must hate me but I just wanted to say I don't hate you"
"I actually have a lot of respect for you"
"No one has ever pushed me like that in a forest"
"You brought me back to life"
"I have to thank you for that"

Fire could hear him but she pretended not to hear. She didn't hate the man either. If he didn't hurt Storm she'd have liked him. She hadn't hunted like that since she was a girl. She turned to face him.

"I don't care what you did to me"
"Once you say sorry to Storm and he forgives you we are fine"
"Can I ask you one thing?" Simo said slowly
"What's that?"
"I can sense people, I could sense you up until a little after the explosion"
"What did you do?"

Fire lay there thinking

"Oh after the explosion I was mad at myself for missing the first shot at you"
"Yeaaaa" Simo said scratching his head
"You missed because your hand moved"
"Yea i was so mad it threw my shot off"
"I calmed myself down"
"So you stopped being angry?"
"Yes"
"I just calmed down and became my normal self"

Simo used his mantra and sure enough he could the doctor and two other people in the house but not her. 

"She's an animal" he whispered
"I thought I could teach you something but it seems I was wrong"
"You have a lot of neat tricks" Fire said 
"So do you"
"We should compare notes sometime"
"OK you two that's enough back to sleep" Akawana said closing the book with a loud snap

Tetra Walked away in a huff

"He's always so irresponsible and Smirnov just encourages him"
"I don't know about him but i'm going to get stronger"
"So he won't get hurt protecting me" She said under her breath

She remembered what Akawana said to her that night and it still stung


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 14, 2009)

*Kirei Sky Island with The Black Sword Crew*

Marc snored and woke himself up looking around confused. Jumping out of the bed he made for the shower only to find Akawana just stepping out of the bathroom. "Morning Captain" she said brightly looking him up and down. Marc mumbled a good morning under his breath and went into the bathroom. He flipped on the water in the shower tossed off his jeans and shoes and got into the shower. With the hot water beating on his back he stood there wondering what kind of training he could get on this island. So far he had managed to turn all the islands natural elements into advantages he could use to help with his fruit. Being this high up had to mean he could so something with his gravity power. Marc's thoughts came to an abrupt halt when he heard the bathroom door shut. "What the fuck?" he said turning around to find Akawana stark naked. "Maybe we could share a shower" she said looking down at his man hood smiling. From outside the house where Tetra was throwing her shuuriken she heard the sound of splintering wood as Marc blasted the door off of its hinges running out of the bathroom. Tetra turned to the doorway of the house to see Marc run out butt naked. "Marc?" Tetra asked trying not to laugh. However her good mood was quickly cut short when she saw Akawana chasing Marc covering herself hastily with a towel. "Oh fuck no" Tetra said giving chase. The comical scene came to a halt when Marc crashed into Smirnov who was coming back from training. "Smirnov, you get her the fuck away from me" Marc said pointing at Akawana who laughed playfully. *"Sorry captain"* Smirnov said turning away *"you need clothes before making a request of me."*


----------



## Vash TS (May 14, 2009)

*Kirei Island*

Akawana laughed and walked back into the house as Marc sat naked in the road. 

"I'm going to kill that bitch one day" Tetra said as she threw Marc a towel

They had fun for the remainder of that week but for the rest of the month Marc became very militant with his training and he expected nothing less from his crew. Fire was able to move about but she didn't do anything stressful. She played with Storm and Cloud and Rain and the mice. She spent a lot of her days chatting with Simo getting to know him. Apparently Storm wasn't mad at him at all. Storm's father has a scar from when he fought another wolf for leader of the pack and the scar he now had resembled his father's own so he was most pleased. Cloud thought he was stupid as usual. Life went on. Marc would wake at sunrise and disappear for hours at a time each day and come home drenched in sweat.

2 weeks later

"*Fire come spar vith me*" Smirnov said to Fire
"*How are you feeling*" 
"I'm ready to go"
"*Doctor?*" 
"She can fight don't hurt her please"
"I'm fine"
"*Tetra you too*"
"*I vant to see how you two fight together*"

Fire drew her knives and Tetra her wakizashi

"*Come at me like you vant to kill me*"

The two women rushed at Smirnov but they had never realized how fast he was. Tetra jumped and slashed downward but he blocked with his shackle and grabbed her out the air and threw her toward Fire who was a little slower than usual because of the injuries. The two crashed into each other but as they were getting up Smirnov jumped off his feet and dove at them. The quickly moved out the way Fire stabbed downward but Smirnov rolled to the side and flung out the chain on his shackle and caught her foot and tripped her. just then Tetra's foot came down hard on his chest. Smirnov grunted and grabbed her foot in his hand and swung her over his head and threw her as he grabbed Fire and did the same. They both caught themselves in the air, landed and skidded and charged back in at him but he ran at them swung the chain on his shackle and they had to duck but he followed it and dived at them but as soon as he was about to make contact he struck something invisible. He turned toward Akawana and she was smiling ear to ear. 

"*Good work he said dusting himself off*"
"Did she?" Fire asked
"Yes she shielded us when he was about to hit us" Tetra said with disgust in her voice
"*Listen you two*" He said pointing at Fire and Tetra 
"*You may not like her but if there is a fight you VILL protect her*"
"OK" they said in unison
"Anyone know where Marc goes each day?" Tetra said
"I'm sure Simo or me can find him"
"*Leave him alone*" Smirnov said 
"*You all mind your own training*" 
"*Tetra and Fire you two do a few sparing matches*" 
"*Akavana intervene if someone would get a killing blow*"
"Yes" the three answered 

Smirnov walked over to where Simo sat 

"*You are training too I take it?*"
"Yes i'm training my Mantra, it's a sixth sense of sorts i can use it to locate people. I'm trying to increase my radius it's currently about 50 m"
"*Good*" Smirnov said

Meanwhile Marc was alone somewhere on Kirei Island with sweat dripping down his face.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 14, 2009)

*Kirei Sky Island outskirts with Marc*

"FUCK!" Marc shouted throwing an empty rum bottle against a tree. After all this time his ability to push and pull was still inconsistent. He could only pull lighter objects to himself or where he wanted them with any sort of accuracy and even that failed at times. And his push, he couldn't even blast things the way he wanted them to go and sometimes he was lucky if it worked at all. Marc took another empty rum bottle out of the bag he had and placed it on the fluffy cloud that was the ground. Back away as far as his range would let him he attempted to attract the bottle to him so he could cut it in half. His tanto in his left hand he pointed at the bottle with his right hand. "Tiron oscuro" he said the bottle racing towards him. However it veered to the left and out of Marc's range landing softly on the cloud. "FUCK!" Marc shouted again repelling the bottle in a fit of fury over the side of the island. Marc took out another bottle and placed it on the ground looking at it annoyed. Trying his best to calm his mind he opened his eyes and commanded the bottle towards him again. This time the bottle fell just short but Marc was able to slice it in half by stretching forward. "Finally, fuck" he said smiling and taking out another bottle.

_Meanwhile below in the Blue sea........._

"Warden we have been following the sky island for weeks now" a marine grunt complained to the warden who was still fuming at the Black Sword Crew's escape. "I don't care he how long we follow them" he said tossing aside a glass of liquor "nobody steals my ship and gets away with it. We will follow them until the come down or we go up on a knock up stream." "Sir with all due respect but have you lost your mind?!" the grunt asked staring at the warden strangely. "Only the straw hat crew has ever done that and they are crazy." The conversation was interrupted when a man with a looking glass came running up to the warden. "Warden, it appears an object has been thrown off of the sky island and it is heading this way" he said panting. "What is it" the warden asked. "It appears to be a bottle" the look out said. "That is ridiculous" the other grunt said "who the hell ever heard of one of the sky people dumping garbage off of their island into the blue sea?" Suddenly the bottle crashed on the grunts head and he lay on the deck unconscious. The look out screamed for a medic while the warden looked down at him annoyed. "Who the fuck said it was a sky person?" he asked looking down as the medics carried the man away on a stretcher.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 14, 2009)

The crew was walking forward following those the others in front.
One of the Angel pirates run faster than the others behind to catch up with Eddy. When he approached him, he touched his shoulder and talked to him.
_"Something seems strange, are you sure about this?"_
Mathias that was next to Eddy understood and just smiled as he continued forward.
Eddy looked at the man as he said in a calm and serious tone "Don't worry...danger is interesting...isn't it?"
The man stopped as he listened to his serious and brave captain.

Later....
The magnificent palace could now be seen...everyone was staring at it with wide open mouths.
Mathias and Eddy were the only calm ones that just continued forward on the stairs.
The huge door opens, the woman with the pink robe entered inside followed by the others. Many armed guards were waiting inside in lines. Music was playing as the crew was walking on the hallway.
Straight forward was the king's throne...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 14, 2009)

Wood island

A coughing Chuck was making his way trough the capitol of the smallest of the five islands that made up the Wood islands.The air was bad here, all of the factories here were smogging up the air here with there chimneys that were spewings tons of filth in the air on a daily basis, non stop.

With an handkerchief pressed against his face he made his way trough the crowded city.He was supposed to head to a remote part of the harbor and only stopped by a liquor store the fill up on supplies.While Chuck had been clutching his chest before, after a short while of drinking he seemed to be his old self again.Though with a cough.As he passed a grocery store he picked up a large amount of handkerchiefs, the old one was discarded.No, longer pressed against his mouth it could be seen that the handkerchief was covered in blood.
*
A couple of hours earlier*

"My god, what a hangover."Chuck woke up,clutching his head.He was lying in the medical bay of an unknown ship.His chest was aching and he started coughing almost instantly."Here take this."A doctor approached him and gave him some medicine.Though Chuck accepted the pills he slapped the water away and instead leaned over to grab his flask."I have to advice against mixing alcohol with medicine."But Chuck just waved him off, he glanced at the black coffin where his belonging were packed in but just shrugged.

"I'm afraid I have bad news for you son."The doctor told him."I'm sorry to say but you have Tu..."Chuck just sighed and interrupted him with."Yeah, that's yesterday's news doc."Chuck got up from his bed and picked up the envelop taped to the lid of the coffin."I've known about it for a while now, you think I wouldn't have noticed that I was coughing up blood."He said sarcastically.

The doctor wanted to help him back on the bed again, saying."You should rest, though we were supposed to take you to Wood island so that you could continue your journey by yourself you really should be brought to a hospital."
Chuck just started dressing himself."Yeah, no deal doc, I ain't interested."


----------



## InfIchi (May 14, 2009)

Night quickly took over the town. ?Four hours.? Nolan sat at the docks. ?We?re headed home boss!? the wind began to blow slightly stronger, it was becoming obvious the storm was close to even the shipwrights. ?Go home.? He comments. ?Eh? What about you? Aren?t you coming with us?? they ask. ?No, I?m staying here.? He looks at the Jolly Rodgers ship. It was mostly skeleton now, a few pieces of wood still covering it somewhat. 

?All of their supplies are safe right?? The shipwrights nod. ?But still, why are we helping pirates?? One of the men asks. ?They aren?t here to do anyone any harm, you guys should really read the news.? He reaches into his pocket for his cigarettes. ?Shit. I?m out.? He thinks to himself. ?I never run out.? Nolan looks out to sea, He can see the mouths of his men moving, but he pays no attention to the words. His world is completely silent, it?s just him and the ocean. ?This storm? Me actually running out of a pack.. the pirates that arrived today? Bad omens all around.? He thinks to himself.

?Go home and protect your families.? He jumps off a crate. ?What are you going to do!?? they shout. ?Buy a pack and watch the sea. I?ll inform you if the storm will get any worse. Just go home.? They all nod and begin to walk off. ?Don?t stay out here too late!? the men shout. ?Yeah! You have to value your life too!? Nolan just waves them off. ?the store won?t be open, but the owner doesn?t mind me just leaving some cash.? He thinks to himself. ?So it?s good?? 

  A few moments later Nolan walks into a general store and snags a pack of cigarettes. He tosses some money onto the counter and walks out of the store. ?Time for a stress reliever.? He opens the box, smacks the bottom and a single cigarette pops out. He places it in his mouth and prepares to light it, when rain begins to pour down on him. ?Heh.? He puts his lighter away and looks up. ?Something bad Is coming alright?? 

  Nolan heads back to his crate, but someone else is sitting there now. ?Oh?? He holds  up a hand to block the rain, it seems to be the tall women from the pirate crew. ?What?s a pretty lady like yourself doing out here in the rain?? He grins. ?Silence.? She turns and points her spear at him. ?Eh. Damn, you?re a tough chick, I don?t like tough chicks. Too bad too. With those looks you?d be a great home maker.? The spear was now even closer to his neck.

?I see?. The more I talk the closer to death I get?? He thinks to himself. ?So, what?s wrong.? He asks her, sitting down on a smaller crate. ?Nothing is wrong. So silence yourself before I slice off your head and feed it to the seakings.? Nolan sighs and looks up. ?Tough chicks have the same quirks as home makers. You both claim nothings wrong and push everything away.? He turns to her. ?Keeping everything inside will cause you to get a tumor in your colon you know.?

  Eve turns to him, her eyes gone white and a evil flame behind her. ?Wow? fire during the rain? impressive?.? He sweatdrops then sighs and looks back out at the ocean. ?this is just the start of the storm. There?s about two more hours till the wind and the lighting reach us. I?d go back to your hotel, It feels like it?s going to be a bad one.?  Eve just stares out at the water. ?Fine, don?t listen to the man whose 100% right about the weather all the time.? 

  Nolan stands up and turns to Eve. ?Go back to the hotel, be with your crew. Don?t you think they are worried a pretty girl like yourself is out all alone?? Eve stays quite. ?I just-? He was cut off. ?Jason is going to die.? She pulls her knees close to her and wraps her arms around them. ?I don?t want Jason to die.? She turns to Nolan. ?That?s why I?m here.? Nolan folds his arms and tilts his head. ?Eh? That guy?s gonna die? What is he? Sick or something?? 

  She turns back to the sea and rests her chin on her knees. ?He and Rex are going after something. The song of death.? The cigarette in Nolan?s mouth falls to the floor. ?The hell are they doing something that crazy for?? He asks. ?Rex?s ancestor wrote the song, he want?s to hear it just once in his life.? Eve keeps her eyes out at sea. ?Well, you do generally hear it just once in your life.? Nolan rubs his chin. ?So.. you?ve heard of the song?? 

  Eve turns to him. ?Yeah? It?s a pretty big rumor here in the grandline, supposedly it exists within this chain of islands. It?s probably about one or two down if I remember the rumors right? But I?ve never met anyone crazy enough to look for the song.? Eve sighs. ?Hey, go to the hotel, go to bed or talk to your captain, I don?t care. Just get out of the storm alright.? Eve jumps up and walks off. ?Can?t even say good bye?? He blinks. ?This is why I hate tough chicks.? He takes his seat back. ?Smells like flowers now.? Nolan grumbles.


----------



## koguryo (May 14, 2009)

-Nonki

The whole crew was lounging about when Sooyoung propped her head up, "I feel like we forgot something?"

Paegun was standing on the deck messing around with his new Zoan powers, "Damn it."

On the other side of the deck Hammer Marine was attending to his flowers when it finally clicked inside Sooyoung's brain.  She ran into Joseph's office and shouted at him, "Joseph!  That Spring Island!  Those Pirates should still be waiting for us!"

Joseph raised his eyebrow and the rest of the crew began eavesdropping, "Who?"

Sooyoung began making a large bodily motion, "You know, the giant person and his crew.  The flower houses......The giant tree.  You know?"

Joseph raised his finger and then let out a sigh, "Oh yeah, now I.......actually I don't remember anything."

The crew all fell down in a comical fashion, "It was right before we reached Inana Island.  It was what....a few days ago at most?"

Hana put her hand on Sooyoung's shoulder, "Don't worry, he forgets a lot of things."

Eric facepalmed, "Even I remember the giant person, Jae-Sung should remember really well though, he got his ass flung into the tree."

Jae-Sung was sulking on the other side of the ship twirling dust around his finger, "I could have taken him."

A light-bulb appeared above Joseph's head, "Now I remember.  Let's go to that Giant Flower Island, I wanna buy a plot of land there."

"And rid the town of Pirates, right?

Joseph turned and looked at Sooyoung, "Yeah, yeah.  That too."


----------



## InfIchi (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Alex_Predator (May 14, 2009)

The throne was empty and the woman in the pink robe stepped in front of Eddy
_"The king will be here soon. While you are waiting you can eat anything on this table"_ and she pointed with her left hand a large line of tables that was covering the whole left side of the room. 

The crew started eating and drinking the different and strange kinds of food and having fun.
Mathias grabbed a piece of a magnificent cake while Eddy was drinking fresh sake
One of the guards was walking on the hallway keeping a big silver plate with a strange fruit on it. 

"Damn it, that fruit has to be rare...." one of the angel pirates that saw him said.
He run behind him as fast as he could and when the guard stopped and left the plate down to talk with someone else, the pirate grabbed the fruit from the table and in a silence he moved toward the others again preparing to taste the fruit.

Suddenly the guards shouted *"STOP!! STOP!!!"* and the pirate scared so much that from his surprise threw the fruit up high towards the large table.
*"WHAT ARE YOU DOING??"* the guards shouted again but the pirate fell unconsious and the guard run over him to find the fruit.

The fruit fell on the other fruits that were already on the table close to Eddy and Mathias.
Nobody noticed the difference and what happened since all the pirates were tired and hungry. Mathias continued eating and then by accident he grabbed the strange fruit and moved it towards his mouth while opening it.
Eddy noticed the weird fruit and wanted to taste it as well.
"Hey what the fuck is that over there, Mathias!" Eddy yelled and Mathias looked instantly to the other side where Eddy was looking.
Mathias looked again on his hands and there was no fruit anymore.
"What is wrong with you?" Mathias said while Eddy bite the first piece of that green and weird fruit that everyone would like to eat it.
"DAMN!!" Eddy suddenly yelled when he noticed the bad taste that the fruit had spliting all over the place.
And everyone including Mathias started laughing.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 14, 2009)

Mathias suddenly stopped laughing and had a look of horror on his face when he realized what his captain had just done. Mathias grabbed Eddy by his shoulders and started shaking him frantically. "Eddy-sama! That fruit you just consumed, it's a devil fruit! Spit it up immediately! You'll lose your ability to swim." Mathias said worriedly.

Eddy simply laughed and lightly shoved Mathias off of him. "That taste is something no man should have to endure..... not even the future Pirate King.....HAHAHAHA!" Eddy said while holding his tongue and examining it. "Even though I'll lose my ability to swim, I'll gain an entire new ability in return. The question is what ability have I gained? I hope it doesn't suck.." A confused Eddy scratched his head. Mathias sighed deeply and laughed a bit.
"You surely are a work of art Eddy-sama."

"A work of art indeed. And may I also say as many of my wonderful citizens have already said, Welcome to Quam Kingdom!" A voice rang out. A man wearing glorious clothing strode into the dining hall to greet the Angel Pirate crew. A Text box appeared to properly introduce the man.

Reigning King of the Quam Kingdom 
and the most Harmonic King to have ever lived:
King Jafar


----------



## Vash TS (May 14, 2009)

*Quam Kingdom*

Nicobi ate his food in the cell staring at his chains, If only he could get these chains off he could get away. The chains were laced with sea stone so he couldn't use his devil fruit power. When he was in Rhino man mode he was an unstoppable juggernaut. The guards knew that also so they always kept 4 men watching his cell. He finished eating and put the bowl down and walked toward the window and peered our toward the palace. All the windows in the slave complex showed the palace. 

King Jafar did it so that all the "undesirables" we able to see it. Undesirables were the people of Quam Kingdom that couldn't be trusted to keep its secret. Nicobi was the most dangerous undesirable in the kingdom according to Jafar himself. He put his hands on the bars as he watched the sun set. Soon he would go back to work. Once there were visitors in the kingdom the slaves worked at night instead of the days as to not be seen.

"Hands out infront of you boy" Came the voice of the gruff guard

Nicobi followed orders because he knew once he stayed alive he had a chance to free the kingdom

"Please Oda let these visitors notice something" Nicobi said as he walked out the cell and down the corridor into the moonlight.


----------



## Vergil (May 14, 2009)

The debauchery sailed majestically through the grand lines waters. Dante and Heather were having another one of their strange arguments.

"You fuck head, I still can't believe you incurred the wrath of a noble. What were you thinking. Gah! If I would have seen you sooner maybe I could have ditched the lot of you and got with Vergil." Heather spat

"Hah. That crazy bastard would have done worse things to you than that pig? Swine? Boar! Yeah that's it. He has a crazy fetish for killing people in nasty ways." Dante sighed looking at her

"Screw you. Me and Nik can take care of ourselves."

"Sure. That's why you need me in every fight you get into."

"Hah. Look who's talking. Had I not showed up with my boat then you and your idiot crew would have been stuck there, farming for a living."

"Oh? And when exactly did this boat become yours?...."

The argument continued until they saw land. The rest of the crew got off the boat as fast as they could, clutching their heads. Two days. Non stop. They didn't even sleep, they just fought and drank and fought. 

"Oh and you're a fucking fashion designer now? Sorry I had no idea. You don't even wear a shirt under your jacket. You think that's cool? Moron." Heather said after Dante had commented on Heathers slutty outfit

"Yeah don't talk to me about inappropriate flesh. I've seen people getting out of hotsprings wearing more than you. Why don't you just put a freaking For Sale sign between your legs and be done with it?"

"Why don't you just fuck off and take your STD dick and stick it up Gintokis ass?"

"Anything I got, came from your grand canyon"

"Oh sure! It only seems huge because you have a penis the size of a childs!"

"Nope, I actually heard an echo when I was down there. You fraking stink by the way."

"Not as much as your licking skills. It took me 5 minutes to realise you were being serious and not joking."
And it went on. Toni was confused as the the topic of conversation.

"Were they sharing an ice cream? In a cave? What's a dick? Is it an ice cream. Id love to try a dick!"

Shinpachi reeled back from another nosebleed.

"Clean up on aisle 3" Gintoki said stepping over him as they headed to to the town centre, unaware as to what really went on here.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 14, 2009)

Reigning King of the Quam Kingdom
and the most Harmonic King to have ever lived:
King Jafar

The King was so kind, gentle and good with the pirates. He gave them everything and the sun vanished as the whole day passed in a peaceful mood.

"Let the visitors rest....guide them to their rooms.." the King said as the woman in the pink robe appeared once again to show them the way.
It was night and the hall was dark with some torches on the walls.
Mathias and Eddy were following the woman while the other pirates were going less in  number.
"Freaking pink woman!" Eddy whispered at Mathias.
And the woman turned her head behind as she continued walking in front.
_"I am not a pink woman, I just wear a pink robe....."_ she stopped and pointed a large door on the right._"This is your room for both of you"_ the woman said once again and then left in an instant without even opening the door.
"Huh, she heard me..." Eddy said but in a calm and serious tone as he and Mathias pushed the door and entered inside the room. "That seems fine." Mathias said as Eddy walked towards the window. He was kinda more calm and serious than before. 
"You know Mathias.....I don't care if I can no longer swim or anything else. I don't care for such useless things. We had a lot of fun but this is going to change really soon. Grand Line is full of adventures but danger as well....So..."
"I know...I will follow you until the end. Don't forget that the future Pirate King will need the greatest martial artist in his side.."
"Nah...I wanted to say that you should prepare the bed so I can have a good sleep."
*BING*

Moments later.....a strange sound came from outside of the window.


----------



## Vash TS (May 14, 2009)

*Kirei Island*

Marc walked back into town to see the rest of his crew training.

"Other than all the sweat you don't look tired at all" Tetra said to him
"I'm tired as fuck" Marc replied
"I decreased the gravity so my body is lighter"
"If I tried to walk back here in normal gravity I wouldn't have made it"

Smirnov walked over to help Marc

"Everyone worked hard today" Akawana said
"Now everyone relaxes" She said with a loud clap

There were a few grumbles, mostly from Tetra and Fire. 

"You heard her" Marc said
"I'm fucking hungry" 
"Lets get some dinner" Akawana said
"I'm fine Smirnov" Marc said raising his hand

They walked toward the bar and took it over as they did every night

"Aka when can I take this off?" Simo asked as they sat to eat
"Another week"
"Great we can leave in a week" Marc said fanning Tetra's hand away from his face
"For fucks sake I can eat on my own"
"I'm going to give this to the guys outside" Fire said getting up with a huge plate of food
"Me too, since i'm not needed here" Tetra said getting up from the table
"Bartender!!!!" Marc shouted

The bartender placed a bottle on the bar

"Not this again" Tetra said angrily turning around and walking toward Marc
"Tiron oscuro" Marc said with a serious look on his face

The bottle shot directly from the bar right into Marc's hand

"What did you think I was doing for the past month?" He said with a smile
"I bet you can't do that twice in a row" Fire said with a smile on her face
"Oh c'mon fire don't do that. I swear you are the devil" Tetra said
"*I'll take that bet*" Smirnov said slamming a wad on belli on the table
"I'm in" Simo said with a smile
"He smashes it"

Smirnov slams another wad of belli on the table

*"I am with the captain*"
"Bartender!!!!"
"Tiron oscuro"

The bottle shot from the top of the bar but this time Marc almost fumbled it but he caught it before it fell

"*PAY UP!!!*" Smirnov said roaring with laughter
"You almost lost" Fire said laughing throwing the Smirnov to belli
"*Never doubt the captain!!!!*" Smirnov said still roaring
"That's the last time I bet against him" Simo said throwing the belli to Smirnov

That was close if Marc hadn't reversed the gravity when the bottle hit his hand it would have smashed into the ground, of course he didn't tell anyone he just dug into his dinner with a smile on his face.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 14, 2009)

*Kirei Sky Island with the Black Sword Crew*

_A week Later_

"I can't believe we have such a lazy captain and first mate" Tetra said looking down at the duo who were snoring loudly. "This is ridiculous" Fire said looking at the men "they knew we were leaving today why are they still sleeping?" "Morning" Simo said entering the room. "Where is Akawana?" Tetra asked grudgingly. "She is stocking up on sky island medical devices and medicines" Simo said leaning against the wall "I just restocked my dials myself, I should be good for the next few years." "So then that leaves....." the trio in the room turned to look down at Marc and Smirnov who were still sleeping. The trio descended on Smirnov attempting to drag him to the showers but the large man did not budge. "He is too heavy" Fire said panting. Simo and Tetra nodded in agreement before looking down at Marc. "NOOOOOOOO! FUCK OFF!" Marc shouted as the three of them dragged their captain to the showers. Suddenly the three of them flew backwards as Marc slammed them with a gravity push. Marc made for the bar but was tackled by Tetra before he could get too far. "We already have enough rum on the boat" Tetra said dragging a struggling Marc towards the beach. *"Whats with all the noise?"* Smirnov said waking up and stretching. The giant man opened his eyes to see Marc clutching to the door frame as Simo and Tetra pulled at his legs and Fire tried to loosen his fingers. "Leaving today" the mayer said hopefully appearing at the doorway. "NO!" Marc shouted as his crew shouted yes in unison. Fire succeeded in getting Marc to release his grip and he was hauled away to the boat cursing loudly as they went. 

*"Permission to shove off captain"* Smirnov said looking at Marc who had his hands folded. Tetra shoved a bottle of rum under Marc's nose and his eyes lit up. "Permission granted" Marc said throwing the bottle's cork aside. *"You know it just occurred to me our ship doesn't have a name"* Smirnov said scratching at his beard. Marc however was not listening, *"we need a ship name and a jolly roger"* Smirnov roared *"thats the first order of business, the second order of business is christening the ship."* The crew roared in agreement jumping up and down the shore.


----------



## Vash TS (May 14, 2009)

*Kirei Island*

"*We need to name the ship*" Smirnov said looking at Marc who was sniffing the bottle of run
"*Any ideas?*"

Everyone turned to look at Marc but he was drinking from the bottle

"Marc's Boat" Marc said looking at everyone with a confident smile on his face
"No"
"No"
"*No*"

The wolves both barked and the hawk scheeched

"How about the Black Sword" Akawana suggested
"That's fucking brilliant" Marc said his face lighting up

Tetra not wanting to be out done

"Marc I made something" She said as she pulled a large black piece of cloth from her back pack
"What the fuck is that?" He said as he took it from her and opened it 
"FUCK YEA!!!" he exclaimed as the Jolly roger flapped in the wind

It was a huge Jolly roger the skull had the Wakizashi and Katana crossed in front of it and the mouth biting a Tanto

"That is fucking awesome" He said grabbing Tetra and hugging her tight

She flushed crimson and Akawana frowned at her

"*I christen thee BLACK SWORD*" Smirnov boomed grabbing a bottle of rum and smashing it on the hull of the boat
"Don't waste the rummm" Marc said dropping to his knees

Marc turned to see Tetra with her fists on hips, and Fire looking at him with cocked eyebrows. 

"Now that's settled, lets go" Marc said hopping onto the boat
"Showoff" Fire breathed
"Smirnov some assistance please" Akawana said 

Smirnov picked her up and she sat on his shoulder with legs crossed as he walked up flat pale white rectangles up onto the boat. Fire whistled and Rain flew out of the sky and she grabbed the great hawks foot and it lifted her onto the boat.

"You guys suck!!" Tetra shouted and she jumped and caught the railing of the boat and pulled herself onto the boat to see everyone bustling and readying for departure

The were off and Marc said all of a sudden

"How the fuck are we getting back down?"
"I got a whistle we'll call a balloon octopus" Simo responded 

He blew the whistle and a large octopus came out of the clouds and attached itself onto the boat as they went over the edge of the cloud. As the landed there was a sound of cannons and water started splashing all around them.

"YOU have got to be joking" Tetra said

Simo took out his looking glass and looked then gave Marc

"That's the same fucker that was at the boat yard" Marc said
"*He's alone, where is rest of fleet?*" Smirnov said
"He followed us for the entire time?" Akawana said in disbelief
"We aren't running from him" Marc said


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 14, 2009)

*On The Black Sword with The Black Sword Pirates*

"Chief Warden there is a boat descending from the sky" a grunt said saluting the irate man. "Blast them to smithereens" the warden said laughing "its about time they came down." The Cannons roared however the cannons balls splashed harmlessly in the water. "We aren't close enough sir" a deck hand said carefully. "Close the gap" the warden said "don't let them escape." "Umm sir" the lookout said cautiously. "WHAT?!" the warden roared slamming his fist on the table he was sitting at. "They aren't trying to escape, they are coming towards us" the man said apologetically "as a matter of fact they are boarding us now." "Boarded actually" Marc said from behind the man his sword running the marine through the chest. The warden looked around to see the rest of his crew either subdued, dead or afloat at sea as the black sword crew quickly took out the tired and underfed marines. "Tiron oscuro" Marc said dragging the warden towards him. However the warden feel short of Marc's grasp landing hard on the deck in front of Marc. Marc quickly looked around to make sure nobody had seen his failed attempt at pulling the warden to him before hoisting the warden to his feet by his jacket. "Don't you just wish you said fuck it and went home now?" Marc asked the defiant man. Suddenly the marine Marc had fell popped up behind him. "Impossible" Marc said as the man brought his sword down. "I ate the heal heal fruit" he exclaimed "if the wound isn't fatal I can recover quickly." However the man's victory was short lived as Smirnov hoisted him into the air from behind. *"The ship supplies and treasure have been seized and transfered to our boat"* Smirnov said to Marc. The man Smirnov was holding started to yap about his fruit, however Smirnov quickly got annoyed with him and tossed him overboard. "Prepare to bombard the ship" Marc said throwing the warden back towards his table. Marc turned to follow Smirnov however the warden rushed forward and swung his sword downwards at Marc. Marc bent over and allowed the strike to clash harmlessly with his sheathed wakizashi before looking at the warden. "Pitiful" Marc said his palm pointed at the warden. The warden was blasted over the side of the ship and Marc decreased the gravity around him jumping back to his ship. "Sink them" Marc said coldly turning away from the marine ship. "AYE AYE CAPTAIN" his crew roared the cannons blazing.


----------



## the_sloth (May 14, 2009)

-With The Little Tree Pirates-

Rex looks out at where the explosion had just occurred.  The winds and rain made everything a little harder to see, but it was quite evident that something happened.  "Now I'll tell you sometin', dat wasn't lightening."  Kama stands next to Rex.  "If I didn't know any better, I think that was a canon ball," he said while rubbing his chin thoughtfully.  "Why would pirates invade in this weather?"  Bolt put his hands on his hips as he struck a dramatic pose with the wind blowing and rain spraying all over.  "Isn't is obvious?"  Lightening struck causing a white flash, followed shortly by a booming mixture of thunder and an explosion.  "Because its cooler."

Eve rams the hilt of her spear into his mouth.  "Next time, I'll be using the other side."  She pulled back her spear, causing him to bend over coughing.  The wind and rain intensifies.  "This can't be good for our ship."  Below them in the alleys, the crew stared down as group of what appeared to be shipwrights ran down toward the canon fire.  

"They can't possibly be doing what I think they're doing."
"Fighting for their town?  I don't see why not."
"But they won't stand a chance."
"Well, its either fight or let the invasion happen.  I'd be doin' the same."
"The Grand Line really does live up to its name."
"Shouldn't we help them out!?  They'll get killed."
"Hey, we're pirates too.  And to be honest, I hate stormy days like these, let alone fighting in them."  Kama appears behind Bolt, nodding his head."Being afraid is natural."  Bolt rams his forehead against his.  "WHO THE HELL SAID I'M AFRAID?!" "WHO MAKES UP EXCUSES ABOUT THE RAIN!?"
Eve jabs her spear between the two to split them up and stop the fighting.  "As a crew, we are to take orders from our captain.  So the choice is all up to Jason."
The crew turn to Jason with a slight anxious look in their faces.


----------



## Vash TS (May 14, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline*

Smirnov watched as the marine ship sank behind the black sword

"I don't believe that guy followed us for so long" Fire said
"Who were they?" Simo asked
"We stole this ship from a marine base and detainment center" Akawana said
"That was the chief warden" 
"Those poor marines looked so sick they couldn't even put up a proper fight"
"When have they ever put up a proper fight?" Fire said

Storm barked

"I know Stormy we didn't get to have much fun that time"
"Anything good from the marine ship?"
"Nope" Tetra answered 
"Fuck"
"OK lets get out of here"
"Tetra plot us a course, Smirnov you have the helm, Simo you have look out. the rest of us relax" He said as he sat down and lit a cigerette

Everyone leaped to movement and the boat was powering through the water in a matter of minutes.

"We should get black sails" Marc said aloud
"It fits" Akawana answered but when he looked at Marc

*SNORE*

Tetra plotted a course and called over to Fire. 

"Lets throw that bitch over board" she said nodding to Akawana who lay on the deck in a bikini apparently working on her tan. 
"We tried but she's to smart and those shields"  
"I have a plan"

They put their heads together whispering

"Hey what you guys talking about?" Simo asked trying to be friendly

Both girls looked at him with murderous glares

"Jeez, I was just trying to be friendly" Simo said walking off
"I'm going to hang out with Smirnov he's fun" He said loudly for everyone to hear

He got over to Smirnov who was standing at the helm keeping the boat steady, they'd apparently sailed into a doldrums and there was no wind blowing the ship pretty much just sat in the water for the time being.

"What's up with those two?" He asked pointing at the two girls
"*Who knows*" Smirnov answered 
"*I vould stay away from them for now, they are up to something*"

All of a sudden there was a loud scream from Tetra, everyone looked and she was leaning over Marc

"Akawana come quick something is wrong with him"

Akawana shot up and ran toward Marc and shooed Tetra away, just then Cloud ran past her and bounced her over the side of the boat

"Help me!!" Akawana screamed as she fell into the water

She started to sink fast she was gurgling and splashing, Simo jumped off the side of the boat but him being from sky island he couldn't swim in the blue sea either. Tetra, Fire and Cloud watched the two in the water 

"We aren't saving you either Simo, you shouldn't have gone to help her" Fire said with her arms folded

Just then Smirnov appeared behind the two and pushed the both of them in the water and Storm knocked Cloud into the water

"*Grow up the both of you Fire help Simo and Tetra help Akawana else you cannot come back on board*" He roared

The girls had to do as they were told Smirnov was very scary when he started shouting like this. Smirnov walked over and got a life preserver and helped everyone back on board. Marc stirred and got up

"What the fuck is going on? I'm trying to sleep here." Marc said rubbing his eyes sleepily
"Why are all of you wet?"
"Akawana you look like a wet rat"

Tetra smiled a broad smile

"Tetra you don't look much better" 

It was Akawana's turn to smile

Akawana walked past Marc shaking all her assets as she walked back over to her beach chair. Steam was coming off Tetra. 

"*Listen you two*" he said grabbing a wet Fire and Tetra who tried to run when they heard his voice
"*That is the LAST time you do anything that stupid*"
"*You will both grow up right now, or else I promise I vill put you both over my leg and warm your bottoms*"
"*AM I understood*" his voice boomed
"Yes"
"Yes"
"*Do you have anything to add Captain?*"

*SNORE*

Smirnov shook his head as the wind suddenly picked up


----------



## the_sloth (May 15, 2009)

-With Bolt and Belle-

Belle stands by the hole, about to follow the rest of the crew when she turns back to Bolt.  "You coming?"
He sits with his head down whilst grabbing his head tightly as he stares at the ground wide-eyed in a cold sweat.  Memories of the night his father died flood his mind.  It had happened during a storm similar to this one.
Belle slowly walks over to him.  "Chris?"

Memories of the thunder, the lightening, the fire, the bodies, and worst of all, the laugh.  That laugh that haunts him partnered with that sinister smile.  The fishman that killed his father: Crash "Razortooth" Flank, Tigerfish Fishman and Captain of the Crash Pirates.  _"I'm looking forward to seeing ya' again kid. Don't disappoint!  BLUBUBUBUBUBUBU!"_  Bolt's eyes were fixated on ground as a droplet of sweat trickled down his forehead, and fell to the floor.

Belle gently placed her hand on Bolt's shoulder.  "You okay, Chris?" 
He quickly turns up with a smile.  "You serious?  Me, feeling sick?"  He stands up with his hands in his pockets.  "As if anything could ever hinder my spirit.  I'm Bolt Fly!  Please." 
"You sure you're alright?  You look pretty shaken up."
He stops right before the hole.  "Lets catch up with the others.  We can't let them have all the fun now, can we?  LOLOLOLOL"  His laugh could be heard all the while as he dropped below to join his crew.  
"Chris..."


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 15, 2009)

*On The Black Sword*

"LAND SIGHTED CAPTAIN" Simo bellowed from the crows nest. However Marc was face down on the deck sleeping. Tetra dropped kicked him and he awoke with a snort rubbing his eyes. "What the fuck is going on?" Marc asked instinctively reaching for his swords which caused Tetra to back away cautiously. "We have sighted an island in the distance" Simo repeated himself trying not to snicker. *"Climate"* Smirnov asked thinking about how bitter the cold on Lataya island had been. "Huh?" Simo asked pulling out his green parka. Marc and Smirnov spied Simo suiting up with his winter gear and rushed to the bow of the ship staring at the island in the distance. The weather was gloomy and even from this distance Marc could see a vicious snow storm ravaging the island. "FUCK!" Marc cursed accidentally increasing the gravity around him. The boat began to creak under the additional weight and Smirnov was forced to shake Marc back to his senses. *"Captain if you do that you could destroy and sink our boat"* Smirnov said placing Marc back on his feet. "A fucking winter island AGAIN!" Marc swore banging his hand on the ship railing. Tetra and Fire brought the men parkas they had gotten for them but again both of them refused. Tetra and Fire looked at each other and then shrugged their shoulders before walking away giggling at the thought of Marc and Smirnov freezing yet again. Akawana surfaced from below deck dressed in what appeared to be a parka but was tucked in to show her shape. Marc took out a cigarette annoyed, if his body was going to freeze he might as well keep his insides warm. "I could warm you up" Akawana said circling Marc before slipping her hands around his waist. Tetra was restrained by Fire who saw Smirnov looking at them. "Lets get this shit over with" Marc snapped untangling himself from Akawana, "and Oda help this island if we have to stay here long."


----------



## Vash TS (May 15, 2009)

*Airebis Island*

They Moored a little way off the winter island and used a long boat to get onto the frozen beach

"I know you are cold Marc"
"No i'm not he said, Smirnov give me some of that stuff"
"*I thought this for making bombs*" Smirnov said corking the huge gourd
"It's good for keeping warm too"
"So you ARE cold?"
"Nope this is a preemptive strike"
"This is why I Hate winter islands"Akawana said sounding annoyed
"I have to wear all these clothes"
"I love winter islands" Tetra said with a smile
"Seems like it's not winter time yet"
"WHAT!!" Marc yelled
"It's not snowing a lot" 
"Not a lot of snowfall just very cold winds"
"Lets get into town and find out how long it will take for the log to set"
"I want to know how long we have to be here" Marc said 

Smirnov pulled the boat up past where the high tide would reach and followed the crew into town. When they got into town it was odd, all the people pretended like they weren't there. They went into the bar and took over a corner but it was the quietest bar they had ever seen. Suddenly a man appeared dry washing his hands. 

"Can I help you?" A portly man asked

They asked for everything they wanted and the bartenders face lit up. He scurried off 

"Well he certainly seemed happy we are here" Tetra said
"*Fire find out what's going on here*" Smirnov said in a low voice
"How is she going to do that?" Marc asked whispering
"I'll tell you later" Fire said softly and pretended to drop something under the table

She went under the table and took out her mice

"Find out what's going on in this town"
"Be very careful it's very cold here stay together and stay in this bar we will leave soon"
"Find us at the inn in the town"

She got back out from under the table to see the bartender setting everything out for them. They all ate and drank and chatted. After about an hour they paid the bill and left. The bartender kept trying to get them to stay and eat and drink more. Tetra politely refused and asked directions to the inn. They made their way to the inn

"What was up with that bartender?" Tetra asked
"I don't know, something is strange here"

They found the inn and Tetra chatted with the innkeeper who seemed extremely excited to see customers. She talked to him for a minute of two then came back over to the group. 

"The post will take a week to set" Tetra said to grumbles from most of the crew
"The inn is pretty much ours till we leave. There isn't any other inn in town and there aren't much rooms here so everyone pair up there are only three rooms with double beds and one room with a single bed."
"I'm with Marc" Tetra said before anyone could say anything
"Whatever" Marc said walking up the stairs
"*I'll take the big bed*" Smirnov said

They all went upstairs and got comfortable in the rooms, after a few hours of relaxing there was a knock on everyone's door and fire said

"Meeting in Smirnov's room now"

It only took a few minutes for everyone to gather

"OK"Fire said softly"
"Meek and Squeek told me that there are a group of pirates extorting the people from this town"
"That is why the Barkeep and Innkeeper were so happy to see us!" Tetra exclaimed
"More money" Simo said
"Well none of our business" Marc said taking a swig from his rum bottle
"When the post is set we leave"
"Why don't we help?" Tetra asked Marc with pity in her voice
"Because there is no reason to get involved here" Marc said looking at her seriously

Meanwhile elsewhere on Airebis Island

"Lord Byako there are pirates on the island"
"Really" the man sitting in the chair answered
"Chico get the stack of recent bounties and have him look through them"

A tall man in a winter coat ran over to a table and brought a stack of paper and gave the man. After about 20 minutes of searching the man jumped up and handed the man sitting in the chair 3 pieces of paper

"Marc Gomes, Pieter Smirnov and Tetra Morgan"
"That's 33 Million total"
"It's not much but it isn't nothing" Boomed a voice from across the room
"Chico and Megumi you should be enough for those weaklings" Bring them back here
"Yes Captain" the both say and walk out the door


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 15, 2009)

*Airebis Island with The Black Sword Pirates.*

Tetra looked at Marc frowning. "Like I said" Marc said reaching for a bottle of rum, "fighting them in no way benefits us." "Our objective is to fuck over the world government not useless pirates that need to extort an island." Suddenly the door was blasted off of its hinges and two snow white creatures stood in the doorway growling. Cloud and Storm jumped to their feet their teeth bared. "Zoan Devil fruit users" Fire said looking at the animals. The door flew across the room and smashed the table against the wall shattering the bottle of rum. Marc looked at the alcohol drip on the floor before getting to his feet his hand on his sword. "NOW THERE IS A REASON TO FIGHT!" Marc roared, "do you fucking animal shits know how rare sky island rum is?" Marc made for the door the animals smiling slyly. "Neither of them is the captain" Fire said smelling the air, "they were sent here, don't waste your time on them, let us handle it." The ermine stepped into the room its eyes locked on Tetra. "I guess that would be me" Tetra said stepping forward. Marc pushed his chair back and leaned it against the wall. Smirnov backed away to stand next to him and Fire followed suit bringing the wolves with her. This left a nice amount of floor space for Tetra and the Ermine to fight. The fox noticed the confidence on the pirates and bolted. "Like hell I would let you" Simo said snatching his rifle up from the wall chasing the beast.


----------



## Vash TS (May 15, 2009)

*Airebis Island*

"I don't believe that little shit left me here alone"
"It doesn't matter, I'll rip you to shreads"
"ALL OF YOU"
"Fire will Simo be OK?" Said marc ignoring the woman in the doorway
"You saw what he did to me" Fire answered
"OK" Marc said rocking back on his chair

Simo ran behind the other man tracking through the light snow he still had sight of the man in the white clothes. The man ran into a sparse thicket of evergreens and Simo followed him trying to get a clear shot. but he couldn't get one. He almost tripped over something and realized it was a boot. The man was taking his clothes off when he was naked he transformed into a large furry white creature and disappeared from Simo's sight. Simo pulsed his mantra and he could still feel the man.

"I need to work on this" Simo thought
"I have a general idea where he is but I need to get better"

Simo walked through the snow trying to be very quiet but he'd never tracked in snow. The tracks from the man had also disappeared. It was mind boggling how could that thing walk through the snow and not leave tracks. Just then the man disappeared from.

"Fuck did he go out of range" Simo cursed and kept on high alert

Simo slung his rifle over his shoulder and put his hand on his knife and fiddled with the pockets on his belt. All of a sudden he could feel the man again and it was right on him. He heard a bark and turned to see the man in fox man form. The fox tried to bite him but he jumped back and slashed with his knife but the fox man was fast. He dodged the attack and lunged at Simo teeth bared. Simo threw a flash dial and covered his face when he turned to look for the fox he saw teeth coming at him. The fox man bit into Simo's shoulder and he stabbed the fox with his knife smearing the lily white fur crimson with blood. The fox let him got and dropped to the ground.

"No way that was enough i'm sure i didn't get any major organs" Simo said holding his shoulder as he moved close to the fox
"You can't trick a trickster" The fox man snarled 

He popped up and lunged at Simo teeth bared. His teeth sank into Simo's hand that was put up to protect his neck. Simo pulled an impact dial from his belt and swung it in his open palm toward the foxes face and it connected and sent him flying. It wasn't enough though the fox man caught himself mid air and ran at Simo again

"I'm not using that reject dial again" Simo thought readying his knife
"You can't beat me" the fox snarled
"I can tell from that rifle you are ranged"
"I'll rip you to pieces"

The fox man sunk his teeth into Simo's hand once again he's used it to block his throat again he swung his knife but a hand grabbed the knife and the fox let got and bit his upper arm. the knife fell to the ground. Simo's vision got slightly blurred. 

"Yess the fox man" Rasped 
"There is bacteria on my teeth" 
"You should be feeling the effects now"

Simo dropped to his knees and reached into his belt pocket for the reject dial. If he was going down so was this fox he held it ready but the attack never came.

"I need to get back to Lord Byako and tell him these pirates are stronger than we thought" Said the Fox man as he ran off toward the mansion where the winter pirates ran their operation.

That was the last thing he heard before he passed out

A large gray hawk landed on a tree near to where Simo lay and screeched loudly. It then took off following the fox man smeared red with blood.


----------



## Falseblack (May 15, 2009)

Race
"The Worlds justice precides over Ones own Justice.."

Race had leaned against the snow covered tree,watching as A crew came aboard his island.They seemed loud and rude,but also skilled.One of them went on to chase a beast,while the others walked around abit.Race stood from off the tree and looked up at the sky."Here comes trouble..oh boy"Race hated loud people,but they were pirates,and just telling them he hated that wouldve caused a ruckus.Not that he cared that much,and all.He then decided to follow these pirates,hoping some fun would come his way.Pulling out a toothpick,he bit itno it with his teeth and began to pursue these pirates out of pure curiosity..


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2009)

With Nolan-

"D..damn it.." He coughs and picks himself  back up. "NOLAN! Stay down!" One of the shipwrights shouts. "Like hell." He wipes his mouth and looks back. "Where's that Anchor we were going to give the pirates." The point to a store house. "But, why you want it?" one of the others asks. "I need a weapon." He comments, rushing off into the store house. "HAHAHAH!!!" a voice laughs from the water. "AH!!" BOOM! The fishman crashes into the crowd and causes most of them to fly into the air. "I AM ANGEAL! THE BEST HAND TO HAND FIGHTER OF THE KANON PIRATES!" he laughs. 

"Yeah, and i have a big ass anchor!" WHAM!!! Something connects with the mermans head and sends him rolling forward. "Guh... what the hell was that?!" He stands up and looks back. Nolan has a massive black anchor resting on his shoulder. "Come on." He raises his left hand and motions for the merman to attack him. "WHO THE HELL USES AN ANCHOR FOR A WEAPON!!!" the merman shouts. "Me." Nolan rushes forward and swings his anchor down. BOOM!!! He rips up the dock, the merman barely avoids the attack. 

Nolan let's go of the anchor, turns his body, grabs ahold of it and swings it towards Angeal, He ducks, Nolan turns the swing into an upward motion and as he turns towards Angeal swings downward, the Merman rolls to the side. "How the hell can you use such a large weapon!!!" The merman shouts. "You're a merman and you say that?" Nolan smirks. "We mermen are stronger then you pewmen!" He Jumps over Nolan and into the water. "Runnin away?" The supervisor smirks.

With the LTP-

*"Where is he!?" *Joseph was no where to be found. "Ah, it is a bit unusual of cap'n to just be rushin off." Rex rubs his chin. "Right, that's his job." Kama points at Bolt, who was no where to be found.... "See. Told you." Kama comments. "SO LET'S GO!" The crew all rush off towards the docks. Rex and James with a large grin on their face, Kama with an excited look, Eve not seeming to care and belle sighing.

On the Kanon Pirates Ship-

"Captain!" Angeal flies out of the water and onto the deck. "Why are you here?" Kanon aks his crewmember. "I wanter your permission, to hold off my attack on the town to take care of someone." the captain slowly walks over to his crewmember, Lightning cracks behind him and his grin is lit up. "Very well, play with whoever you want. But, We'll be landing in ten minutes, if you haven't taken care of him by then." Kanon tosses a small dagger towards the fishman. "Then kill yourself."

Angeal catches the Dagger. "AYE AYE! KAPITAN!" He jumps off the ship and into the water. "Storms are such fun. Aren't they?" The man turns to his crew, "Aye SIR!" A bolt of lightning flashes, White tribal tattoos were the only part of Kanon's body that were visible. his blood red cape flowing in the wind of the storm.

Name- Kapitan Kevin Kanon
Captain of the Kanon Pirates.


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2009)

*That Nonki Crew*

-Paegun

The Pirate with the battle axe was swinging at Paegun but he was dodging each attack effortlessly, "You're kinda slow, speed it up a bit will ya?"

The Pirate stopped for a second, "Didn't you have a left arm before?  What happened?"

Paegun's head sunk, "I got into a fight, our whole crew was outmatched by him.  He's one of those Makaosu guys or something."

The Pirate nodded along, "That sucks for you.  Now I'm gonna kill your ass.  What's with the scythe?"

"Stop asking questions."

Paegun's body began to get covered in fur and his face began to stick out, he grew a long tail, and his thighs go huge.

"Are you a rat?"

"KANGAROO!"

"I'll show you true pain."

*"LAME!"*

Paegun in his hybrid Kangaroo form was holding his scythe in his right hand, "I already have some attacks thought up."

The Pirate charged at Paegun and swung his axe but as soon as he did Paegun jumped high into the air, "Nice."

In the air Paegun split the dual-bladed scythe into two smaller scythes and held one in his tail, "If only I had my other arm."

Paegun started to descend towards the ground and struck at the Pirate with great force.  The Pirate however blocked the attack with his axe and the two were staring down each other.


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2009)

With Hana/Jae-sung

"Which one do i get." Jae-sung rushes to Hana's side. "Do you want the one that fires Air or fire." Hana asks. "I'll take the air thanks." Hana smirks. "Handerz is all yours then." she points at the man with a gun. "I'll take Jenkins. Hana rushes off towards the Bald pirate. "LET'S GO!" She shouts. "INFINITE HELL!" Jenkins fires four large balls of fire from his hand. "SLICING PALM!" Hana holds out her hand, all four balls split in half and fly into the air. 

With Joseph-

He jumps out of the way of another one of the giant's punches. "CANNON BALL EXPEL!" He fires a single cannon ball. "You think i'll fall for that trick." He swats away the attack.the cannon explodes on contact with his hand. "Not done yet." Joseph's voice comes from the cloud created by the explosion. "Hmm?" Five more  cannonballs are fired at the giant, two are swatted away, three make contact. "BULLET EXPEL!" 

twenty bullets fly into the massive mans chest. "ORGE SWORD STYLE!" Joseph is in the air above the large captain. "DINO HEAD CLEAVE!" he spins in the air, the image of a T-Rex behind him. Joseph's blade connects with the Massive mans chest and he slowly slides down to his stomach, jumping backward. "GUH" the giant stumbles back, the cannons and blade did some damage to him. 

"DAGAHAHAHAHAHA!" He laughs and looks down at Joseph. "That was good! for that, I'll honor you with the name of the man who will kill you!" He raises his fists high into the air. "Gigante!" he shouts before slamming them into the ground.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 15, 2009)

Marine Base G17

Though Kilik was unsure of what was going on, but made use of this situation to escape, though only after getting his revenge on the guards."Damn apes, let's see how tough you are now."With his right claw he delivered a back handed smash in the face of a Marine trying to attack him from behind.Two marines coming from the front were both taken down at the same time.His large right claw grabbed and then crushed the throat of one marine while the other's throat was cut with Kilik's left claw.

He continued in this manner, slaughtering fodder that crossed his path.Well until he ran into an officer.Unlike the others this one was actually very calm, clutching nun-chucks.He started bouncing on his feet, taking a battle stance while the brutal Kilik slowly approached him.They were in a corridor, Kilik could see sunlight at the end of the corridor.

"Now now there little shrimp"The marine officer asked."You know you're more worth to us if you haven't been roughed up so why don't ya head head right back to ya cell."Kilik though didn't bother to respond and just kept on walking."The marine just sighed."Very well, Lieutenant Mido will take care of ya."He dashed forward and dodged the large clawing that came at him by sliding across the floor and smashing his nun-chuck into Kilik's knee, causing the Fishman to fall to his knees.

The nun-chuck then came in down on Kilik, who blocked it with his right and then slashed with his left.Mido was too fast though and evaded quite easily, without giving Kilik a chance to get up he continued wailing down on Kilik.His armor could take a beating but this was a pain.The next strikes weren't blocked by Kilik, twice he received a powerful blow to the head, blood trickling down.

Mido came in to finish it, but was surprised when a grinning Kilik caught the weapon with his left claw,he attempted to tug it loose but screamed out in pain when Kilik's right grabbed hold of his knee and then crushed it."Now that you won't be running anymore."Kilik's right claw gripped the Mido's head, after a sickening crunch the limp body was dropped to the ground and the bruised Kilik continued on.

Outside it didn't take him long to run into a group of Fishmen battling a lone marine.


----------



## Vash TS (May 15, 2009)

*Quam Kingdon*

Nicobi sauntered out to the quarry with his four guards in tow. He preferred to work in the night instead of the day. There were more chances to go slower and the night was much cooler. He always saw night work as a chance to maybe escape. He had a plan of sorts going with a few of the other undesirable slaves if they could steal a key once he got his shackles off he would be able to escape. They had much more chances than him to steal a key, he was the only one guarded so closely. 

He heard a strange whistle, it was the signal. His guards attributed it to sounds of the night but that was a bird that slept at night. All of a sudden another slave bumped into him and there was a slight scuffle that was broken up by the guards immediately but Nicobi walked away escorted by the guards with a key under his tongue. He waited for near the end of the shift when the guards were the most tired. He pretended to collapse and sit on the ground breathing hard the guard nudged him with the butt of his axe. he used this time to unlock his feet shackles. 

"Aye slave to your feet" the guard said in a gruff voice
"I'm coming, i'm just so tired"

Nicobi got up and unlocked his hands before he stepped off. He spun and grabbed the guard and head butt him with a horned head. He had grown in size and was a huge horned silhouette in the darkness

"He's trying to escape" A voice shouted

It was already too late though once he got moving in Rhino man mode he was almost unstoppable. He was running out of the quarry toward the fields. A guard stood in front of him and tried to stop his progress 

HORN TOSS 

the man in front of him flew high into the air as Nicobi went to rhino form and picked up speed and left the guards shouting in the darkness. He knew he would be safe for now the King couldn't send out huge search parties for a run away slave with visitors in the kingdom he's have to hide out for the time being.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 15, 2009)

With the Nonki-

The Gazelle flew right for Eric who quickly fell to the ground to avoid getting smashed into by the pirate, "You could just do it the easy way and stay with me baby~" She said winking in her gazelle form, "That's still not an attractive form in any way!"

He points his finger at the woman, "And besides, me be with a pirate? Not likely...Chain Bullet!" He fires the chain but in her agile form she easily leaps over it. He quickly thrusts his arm downward causing the chain to fling up and wrap around her leg, "Gotcha," "Oh I should have known a big tough marine like you likes to tie up his woman. You enjoy those kind of games huh?" 

"Will you shut up!" He says giving the chain a good pull. She quickly transforms back to human form and slips out of the bind, "Hybrid Point," She transforms into a fury version of herself with antlers, "How do you like this one?" She says posing, "Better, but I would never be with a pirate!" He says retracting the chain back into his body, "Besides, the horns are weird..." Her face lights up, "But I'm so-" "SHUT UP!!!" He says firing another chain.

On the Infinite Injustice-

Jessie has continued working, the original Jessie takes another look at the blue prints and then back at their supplies, "We're getting there, but we're going to need some more supplies." She takes a look at the island that they have just docked on, "I guess this place will work,"

She turns to Ray who is still working on the weapon, but is getting very confused with all of the clones walking around, "I'm gona' go get some more supplies from this island," Ray quickly turns and takes a sigh of relief that he has finally found the real Jessie, "Alright, I'm going to make some adjustments," He says spinning around a drum stick with a wrench coming out of the end.

Many of the Unnamed Crew are still recovering so their full forces don't step foot on the island, but a good amount have left the ship, "Hey, wait for me!" They turn back and see Annie walking off the ship, using a sniper rifle as a crutch, "Annie, you should still be resting," The shipwright says concerned, "You think you can just leave me stuck in a cot while you all have the fun?" She says joining the group.


----------



## Vash TS (May 15, 2009)

*At Marine Base G17*

"I have no poison left" Rensuei thought as he eyed the Commander 
"I'll have to use my spines to slow him down in other ways so we have a chance."

Rensuei dropped to his hands and feet and ran toward the commander, he swung the huge gun but Rensuei easily jumped onto the wall and sprung off right over the commander. He spun to slash the backs of his legs. Longhorn turned to grab Rensuei but while his attention was behind him Tigre and Kai slashed him with swords and hitch knives. Long horn roared

"You disgusting ants time to end this"
"HYBRID POINT" 

The commander grew in size, a pair of huge horns appeared on his head and his marine uniform strained under the pressure of bulging muscles. Most of the fishmen were in shock. He grabbed the shocked Rensuei and hurled him at the other fishmen but he caught himself and landed on his feet before he collided with Ginkai

"I'm done playing with you" Long Horn shouted


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 15, 2009)

*Marine Base G17*

Ginkai looked at the commander belching. Through his drunken haze he could see the commander get bigger his muscles threatening to rip his uniform. The fishmen charged at the commander a pistol shrimp fish man appearing out of no where amongst them. "Eh? What di rass?" Ginkai said as the commander knocked them all backwards causing some of them to skip across the water from the sheer force. "We can't all charge from the same place" Kai said picking himself up as the others emerged from the water. "Circle him and take him down" Kai said directing the other fishmen. "You disgusting half bred slime won't have the privelege of going back to your cells" Commander Long Horn roared. "I will be killed by all of you. Wait I mean I will kill kill all of you" the large man said correcting himself.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 15, 2009)

The woman in the pink robe returned to the grand dining hall to converse with the king directly after she attended to the Angel Pirates needs. She took off her robe to reveal a pink kimono. The woman had brown hair with slender eyes. In her hair were numerous kunai knives. Her warm smile and kind attitude were things of the past. One could tell by the expression on her face. The king idly sat in a large glorious chair with a determined yet cruel expression upon his face.

"Well your majesty, these pirates definitely aren't members of the world government, marines, or of any worldly concern. I assume we'll carry out regular procedure?" The woman said in a most serious tone.

King Jafar placed his hand upon his cheek and sighed. "Yes, have the guards bring judgement upon them. Any visitors who aren't members of the World government, the marines, or of any worldly concern must be convicted. If we were to kill someone who belonged to the World government, then suspicion would arise and an investigation will be held here in which we'll be found out. But, no one will mourn the loss of a worthless pirate crew such as them." The King said indifferently.

"Very well your majesty. Though, the apparent captain of the crew just consumed a devil fruit. We currently do not know which one it is. Shall we put him away regardless?" The pink woman continued.

"Yes, kill each and every one of them." The King intoned. *BERUBERUBERU!BERUBERUBERU!* The den den mushi in the pink woman's robe sounded off. She took it out and answered it.

"What is it?" The woman said. "Secretary Yaola, we have urgent news! The rebel slave, Nicobi just went on a wild rampage and escaped from the fields!!! What are your orders?" The guard worriedly asked. The expression on Yaola's face was one of annoyance. "We'll wait until dawn to re-capture him. There's no boats on the island so he can't possibly escape. And swimming is out of the question since the piece of trash is a devil fruit user." The woman harshly said. "Yes ma'am!" The connection went dead.

"I think we should kill that fool Nicobi as well. He's to much of a threat to keep around." Yaola said. "Leave him be for now. When he's once again recaptured, I have a special punishment for him. Now, attend to the pirates." The king ordered. "Right away your majesty!" Yaola said while bowing out of the room.

......
Eddy peacefully slept in his large bed, snoring very loudly. Mathias sat awake on his bed contemplating things. He didn't trust any of the people he saw, the woman in the pink robe, or the king. The events that were moments away from happening would confirm his suspicion. Suddenly, the doors from the balcony flew open. 15 guards baring lances surged into the large room housing Eddy and Mathias. They charged at the two.

"Oi Eddy! Get up! GET UP!" Mathias yelled. Eddy however continued to snore peacefully. "I suppose I'll have to do this on my own." Mathias took his crane style in then started to maneuver around a circle of 5 guards. The way he moved around them looked as if he was executing an elegant dance. The wind gently guided him as he did so. "Dancing lotus of the wind!" Mathias proclaimed as he delivered a serious of punches to all of the guards in a matter of seconds with his "dance". The guards went flying in each direction.

Mathias made his way over to Eddy and "gently" punched him into the wall to wake him up. Eddy was still out of it. "Eddy, wake up you idiot!" Mathias said. Mathias quickly noticed he took his eyes off of the other guards and turned around to resume battle. Though, just as he was turning around, a guard was aiming his lance at him. It was much too late for Mathias to dodge. *BAM!* Eddy launched the guard with a punch to the face and proceeded to eliminate the other guards along with Mathias. "I hope I didn't miss too much..." Eddy said with a sweat drop coming down his head. "Actually you're just in time Captain. Mathias said with a weak laugh.

"I don't know what's going on exactly but we need to leave....... fast." Eddy said grabbing his things and heading towards the door. "I told you I had a suspicion about this place! You just didn't listen to me, as usual..." Mathias stubbornly said. Just then, the door burst open revealing Yaola and even more guards. "Shit! Mat, the balcony! Go! Eddy proclaimed as he and Mathias jumped off the balcony into the field Nicobi just escaped from. The duo started running, following his destructive path.


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2009)

Joseph Vs Gigante

?OGRE STYLE! FLYING CLUB!? Joseph jumps into the air towards Gigante, and spins, the half giant raises his left arm, Joseph?s blade connects, it slowly begins to dig into Gigante?s arm. ?Heh.? WHAM! His right fist makes contact with Jospeh and sends him flying into the massive tree. ?Damn?? He slides down onto a branch and reaches for his Ryuu? ?w..where the hell is it!?? He looks around. ?Hehehehe? this toothpick?? Gigante comments, picking his teeth with Joseph?s sword. ?Why don?t you get something better.? SNAP!

The sound of the blade snapping sends a shock through Joseph?s body? the sword that had been with him for so long.. the sword he held so close.. gone in an instant? ?I.. Won?t forgive you.? Joseph draws Irene. ?I WON?T FOGIVE YOU!? He rushes forward and jumps off the branch. ?If you want your sword back so bad, take it.? He flicks what remains of the blade at Joseph. ?RETURN!? Joseph holds out his hand and the handle, along with the broken blade return to his weapons pocket.

?Oh? It works that way too?? The giant smirks. ?ORGE STYLE!?  The purple jewel in the white handle begins to glow brightly. ?AKAMAN-KIKI!? (Demolishing Red Gate ) Joseph slams the handle of his blade into the Giant?s stomach. ?Heh, that tick-?BOOM!! From the initial blow, it feels as if there was a second attack.. ?GUH!? The half giant begins to bend forward his legs moving upward. 

?RAAH!!? Joseph kicks him and uses the force to fly backward. ?Fall into the abyss!? Joseph holds up his hand. ?MAX CANNON BALL EXPEL!!!? the cannons didn?t form one after another in a line? no this time they formed in a wave.  They flew forward, 30 strong, an attack equal to the  power of a fleet of sheep?s. BOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vash TS (May 15, 2009)

*Field outside of the Quam Palace*

Nicobi was resting leaning on a tree. Going rhino form took a lot out of him and he needed to eat. He heard the noise of people coming toward him and he sprung up and got ready to fight. He wa ssurprised by the sight of the two men walking toward him. 

"Who are you?" Nicobi said wearily
"Just visitors to this crazy place, I'm Traver D Eddy the next Pirate King"
"I'm Mathias Ergo" the other man said
"So you were the visitors that came here earlier today?"
"Yes" Eddy answered
"My name is Nicobi" He said extending his hand
"The king tried to kill you didn't he?"
"How did you know?"
"Eddy said earlier that you were pirates"
"What are you doing out here?" Mathias said
"I escaped from a slave encampment early this morning"
"I tried to overthrow the King a year ago, since then he's kept me as a slave as a constant reminder of what happens to people that defy him"
"Well since he wants us all dead, what to you think about a temporary alliance?"
"Sounds good" Mathias said
"What now then?" Nicobi asked as he pointed to a large group of men tracking through the field toward them


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 15, 2009)

Secretary Yaola walked onto the balcony with a raged expression. This definitely wasn't good at all. Three runaway visitors and an escaped slave. Yaola nervously made her way back into the chamber where the king was currently at. She walked slowly into the room and bowed before him once again. "They've escaped you majesty. The two pirates and that pitiful slave Nicobi. Please your majesty, do not worry. We'll have this situation under control immediately. I simply won't allow our great country to be plagued by a foolish rebel and two pirates. They'l; have to come back eventually to save the rest of their crew." Yaola said with an evil grin.

The King simply sat there and observed his secretary as she explained herself. He appeared to be perfectly come. Then..... *SLAP!* King Jafar back handed Yaola and she flew a few feet across the room. He stood up and walked towards her. She coward in front of him. "Do you realize how dangerous this situation can be? You're risking the control I have over my country! If those 3 escape, it can very well cost me my throne and my country. If you value your life Yaola, you'll restore the balance immediately." The King said in a rage. 

Yaola shook violently and nervously rose to her feet. She bowed humbly, "That's exactly what i intend to do your majesty. Leave everything to me." Yaola said leaving the room. Moments later, a different sounding bell rung out throughout the castle. Guards from all over gathered with Yaola as the head. She had a stern look upon her face.

"You are to capture these 3 fugitives," Yaola handed out bounty posters for Eddy and Mathias and a picture of Nicobi, "and bring them back here. Have them here by noon tomorrow, no exceptions!" Yaola ordered.The guards quickly dispersed.

Meanwhile, in the fields with Eddy, Mathias and Nicobi....
Eddy observed the oncoming guards with a relaxed expression and rubbing his chin. "I would've said lets stay and fight, but there are a ton of more guards coming for our asses...." Eddy said as a matter of fact. "So we're running?" Mathias asked. "For now..." Eddy said quietly "for now.."

"Well Nicobi, you seem to know your way around here. Think you can get us to a secure location?" Mathias questioned as he started to run. "Yes, of course." Nicobi said as he also began to retreat.

As the trio started running, Eddy and Mathias noticed all of the slaves in the fields working and starring upon them as they ran with pleading eyes. The expression on Eddy's face was serious for once in his life. "Who're all of these people?" Eddy said while observing. 

"If they are what my suspicion says, then this place is more twisted than I thought." Mathias chimed in while sprinting.

"I'll explain everything when we get to the shelter, now keep moving!" Nicobi exclaimed.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 15, 2009)

*Airebis Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra and ermine circled each other for a while before the ermine changed back into her human form. "I don't need to use my fruit to beat someone like you" the woman said smugly. She was more or less the same height as Tetra but slimmer. She wore snow white pelts of what looked like the same kind of fur she just had while in animal form. "Come" Tetra said beckoning with her finger. "Yes please do, while we are still fucking young" Marc said getting annoyed. Tetra not wanting to annoy Marc decided to rush forward completely throwing her strategy out the window. She swung a kick at the woman but the woman nimbly slipped behind her and clawed at her back with long sharp fingernails. Small wounds opened on Tetra's back blood began to run down her back. "This is going to be fun" the woman said licking the blood off of her fingernails. Tetra let a few shuuriken fly but the woman deflected them with her fingernails and Marc was forced to swat them aside his tanto in his hand. "Impossible" Tetra said looking at her useless weapons. "These finger nails are as hard as steel" the woman said slyly "and they are going to enjoy dicing you all over the place." The woman slipped behind Tetra again and opened a new set of gashes with a quick slash. Tetra dropped a smoke bomb as the woman raised her hand to slash again and retreated. Fire took out her bow and readied an arrow but Marc put his Katana in front of her. She looked up at him confused and then he spoke "You have seen her training more than anyone else" Marc said flatly "she isn't even using her blade yet, don't insult her pride." 

The woman rushed at Tetra her fingernails aimed at Tetra's face this time but Tetra narrowly avoided the strike a shallow wound opening on her face. "Tetra stop rushing for my sake" Marc said looking at the fight carefully "do what you always fucking do and don't annoy me." Tetra looked at Marc before smiling "Aye Aye captain" she said settling down. The woman slipped behind Tetra again but this time Tetra ducked the slash and tripped the woman all in one fluid motion. With her mind at ease Tetra was in her element of close quarter combat. As the woman fell Tetra followed with a downward heel catching the woman in her stomach pinning her to the ground. "You are predictable" Tetra said bringing a fist down burying it in the woman's surprised face. Tetra jumped back shaking her hand that was covered with the woman's blood. "HYBRID POINT" the woman screamed her features going beast like and her claws getting longer. Her blood ran over her sleek white fur staining it. The woman launched herself forward her claws flashing but Tetra drew her blade and blocked following through with a kick that sent the woman sprawling. "You won't sucker me into your game" the woman said biting her hand blood flowing from her teeth marks. She has calmed herself down Tetra thought watching the woman regain her composure. Tetra unstrapped her two giant Shuuriken taking them in both hands. Holding her wakizashi between her teeth she observed the woman carefully. The woman raced forward snarling and Tetra let one of her weapons fly. The woman avoided it but a second one was on her in an instant. She narrowly avoided the second one laughing but Tetra appeared next to her in a burst of speed her Wakizashi flashing. Blood splattered the ground as Tetra's blade took a chunk out of the woman's shoulder and both of them jumped back from each other. "ERMINE POINT" the woman screamed going full zoan mode.

The fighters took to circling each other again the ermine crouched on all fours waiting to spring. There was a brief exchange of the ermine slashing but Tetra managed to get her blade up in time. She is stronger and faster Tetra said to herself thinking. However Tetra's momentary pause for thought left her open and the ermine pounced pinning Tetra to the ground. The ermine sank its teeth into Tetra's shoulder splattering both of the fighters with blood. Tetra through an elbow and managed to get the ermine to retreat but now both of them were injured and bleeding heavily. The ermine charged again but Tetra dropped a smoke bomb retreating. The ermine stumbled around blindly in the smoke weaving at the last second to dodge a blade strike that nicked the creature in its side. The ermine ran out of the smoke annoyed. Tetra emerged from the smoke panting looking at her handy work. Still not deep enough she thought patting her weapons pouch to see what she had left. I have to end it with this next move or I will pass out. The ermine charged again as soon as the smoke had cleared but Tetra dropped another smoke bomb. "That won't work a second time" the ermine said snarling "I will just use my nose to find you this time." Focusing her energy to her legs Tetra used her explosive speed to circle the ermine as fast as she could. "Circling me looking for a weakness he?" the ermine snarled waiting patiently. Tetra lunged when her legs screamed in agony her blade aimed at the ermine's neck. The ermine laughed "from the front, prepare to die." "WHAT?!" the ermine screamed when she realized her paw would not move or any other part of her body for that matter. Tetra raced past the ermine her blade gouging a massive blow to the ermine's neck. Blood sprayed the walls and the black sword crew were forced to defend their faces from the mist. Before collapsing the ermine turned to see Tetra holding the end of ninja wire that she has used to restrain the ermine while circling her. "Bitch" the ermine said falling to the floor dead. "Akawana" Marc said looking at Tetra who was kneeling on the floor holding her wounds. "Yes captain" the doctor said moving forward.


----------



## the_sloth (May 15, 2009)

-With Bolt-

He turns another corner to find a dead end, and quickly turns around.
"God dammit!  Where the hell is Belle!?  She was right behind me  a second ago."
Another bolt of lightening strikes, lighting everything up.  Bolt looks up and the rain pours onto his face.  
"Man.  I really hate nights like these..."  He then begins to run in another direction again.  "But seriously.  Where is Belle!?"

-With the rest of the crew-

*ACHOO*  Belle quickly rubs her nose and continues running.  "Looks like someone is tinkin' bout chu, eh?" Rex says with a cheeky smile.  "That's a stupid old wives tale.  If anything, I'm probably getting a cold from this stupid storm."

"Will you two be quiet already!  We're almost there!"  He draws out his swords.  "Time for a little fun."


----------



## Vash TS (May 15, 2009)

Akawana cleaned tetra's wounds and dressed them when there was a knock at the window. They all turned to see Rain and Fire opened the window. The Hawk chirped and after a little while. Fire spun looking worried, 

"Akawana, we need to help Simo"
"He's passed out in a thicket not far from here"
"Rain said he's not badly hurt"
"Are you OK tetra?"
"Yes i'm fine" she said smiling
"Lets go Akawana" Marc said as he helped Tetra up

They walked out and followed Rain to where Simo lay Akawana looked at him, after a minute she turned and said

"We need to get him back to the inn fast"
"He's running a fever, he's been poisoned I think" 

Smirnov picked him up and they went back to the inn and Akawana took out some of her powders and mixed them and fed it to him.

"I'm going kill the fucker that did this" Marc said
"Do you know where they are?" Marc said to Fire
"Rain knows"
"Let's go then"

Tetra got up

"You stay here and protect Akawana and Simo we'll finish this off"

Terta sat pouting

"Lets go Smirnov and Fire, we'll finish the rest of these fuckers"

The three of them walked toward he mansion grim determination on their faces

Meanwhile back at the Winter Mansion

"Lord Byako the pirates are much stronger then we first though" Chico said
"Where is Megumi" the man stood up and walked toward the cowering blood covered man
"You left her didn't you?" Byako spat
"You are a despicable coward" another voice boomed across the room
"But Lord I thought that you would want the inf..." Chico said but he was cut short

SLAP

"Shut up you sniveling coward"
"Fortuno go look out for them i'm sure they will be headed this way"
"Yess Lord" said a wild eyed man as he bowed himself out the room
"How strong do you think they are?" Boomed the voice from the corner of the room
"Strong enough to have fun Flintov" the Byako said with a big smile


With The Angel Pirates and Nicobi

The three men came to a cave

"This is where I hid sometimes when I was a boy no one knows about it"

Nicobi sat down

"You guys want to know about Quam right?"
"Yes i'm interested is what's going on here" Eddy said looking at Nicobi

"Jafar has been the king here before I was born, he always ran the kingdom like this. How it works is that when visitors come once they aren't someone affiliated with the WG he tries to kill them."
"To keep peace he says"
"I tried to rebel against him about a year ago and I was betrayed by someone in the revolution"
"That's pretty much it"
"What are you guys going to do now?"
"I'd advise you guys to get out of here if you can"
"Can I have a word with you Eddy san?" Mat said pulling Eddy aside

Eddy and Mat walked off and bent their heads and started talking softly


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 15, 2009)

*Airebis Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

The Black Sword crew stood outside the great mansion looking up at its bell towers and massive glass windows. "This is the place" Fire said stroking rain. Marc looked down and saw a trail of blood leading to the doorstep. The massive oak doors fell apart as Marc made two clean diagonal strikes and sheathed his katana. The trio stepped into the mansion to find a wide open area with a fountain in the middle. As they made their way towards the fountain Fire's ears pricked up. "We have company" Fire said to Marc and Smirnov. Marc put his hand on his katana and Smirnov cracked his knuckles. "Stop hiding you fucking whores" Marc said violently as the group made their way towards the fountain spotting a door behind it. A loud laugh echoed around the massive room and then a voice spoke. "Is that anyway prey that has stepped into the hunter's den should be talking?" The echoes made it difficult to pin point the source but Fire sniffed the air carefully her hands on her knives. *"Vatch your back"* Smirnov told the group softly. There was a sudden flash of movement towards the group but Fire was ready. She tackled the snow white beast both of them landing hard rolling on the ground as they went. They separated and everyone could see a white wolf snarling and bearing its teeth. Marc began to draw his sword ready to engage. "He is mine" Fire said her eyes burning with the flame of war. "Fair enough" Marc said letting his sword slip back into its sheath. He and Smirnov moved forward towards the door at the end of the hall but the wolf moved towards them. "LIKE I WOULD LET YOU" the man roared in a gruff voice. But he was tackled to the ground yet again by Fire. "You are now my prey" she said viciously.


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2009)

with Jason-

BOOM! he slices a cannon ball in half and it explodes behind him. "Damn, where's Nolan and the shipwrights?" He looks around the streets, they seem dark and lonely. "Speed mask!" he blazes through the streets, the wind picking up and the rain pouring down even harder. "Damn.. it's hard to see where i am.." Jason looks around, suddenly, there's a bright light in front of him. boom! He's blown backward by a bolt of lightning striking the ground. "guh..." He rubs his head. 

With Nolan-

BOOM! He swings his anchor and knocks away a cannon ball. "Easy." He smirks. "NOLAN! SOMETHING''S COMING THIS WAY!" A shipwright shouts. "Don't worry, i've got it covered." He turns around to see all his men on the ground. "The hell happened!?" Nolan shouts, SPLASH! He turns his head out to the ocean, a small pillar of water flows back into the ocean. "Shit.. that flying fish bastard."

FWOOSH! the pillar of water raises up from the ocean. "Come on." Angeal flips in the air and dives forward, Nolan swings his anchor but Angeal flies upward into the air. "FOOL! I'M A FLYING FISH MERMAN!" He laughs, from his wrists to his waist seems to be a strange membrane, between his legs as well... "I can fly for two minutes out of water!"

Nolan just smirked and headed into the supply shed. "Afraid human!" He laughed and flew down, grabbing a cannon ball with his mouth and flying upwards again. "TAF DIS!" He goes as high up as he can and flies downward. "MERBOMB!" He swoops over the roof, dropping the cannonball and flying back into the ocean. The entire spply shed is destroyed by the explosion, wood and tools flying in all directions. "HAHAHA! I DIDN'T EVEN NEED THE TEN MINUTE TIME LIMIT!" as the smoke is cleared by the strong wind, the only thing revealed to survive the explosion is a large pile of chain.


----------



## the_sloth (May 15, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Kama looks around as the crew run.  "Hmmm, it appears that the canon fire has subsided...."  Belle looks around as well.  "Yeah.  You're right."  Rex holds his guitar and begins to strum random chords.  "You know, with everything going on and this weather, maybe I should write a song."
The rest of the crew turn to him. *"THIS ISN'T THE TIME!"*
Eve stares out toward the coast.  "Where is Jason?" 
"He's probably at the docks by now.  We better hurry up."
"I know.  All this talk is boring.  I wanna get some action!"

-With Bolt-

He turns around another corner to find another dead end.  "WHERE IS EVERYBODY!?"  He then jumps up on top of a building.  Finding the highest point around, he squats and squints his eyes into the distance, all while trying to balance himself against the winds.  "Where are they...."  He then sees something at the docks.  It appears to be two figures fighting, but he can't make out who.  "Hmmm, now that I think about it, the docks are probably where the others are headed...  Don't know why I didn't think about that, myself."  He then jumps off the roof and heads down toward the docks.


----------



## Vash TS (May 15, 2009)

*Airebis Island*

Fire stood there knives held in a white knuckled grip both wolves standing behind her snarling

"Stay out of this he's mine" She snarled and they back off and gave her some room
"You definitely have a lot of fire girl" Fortuno said with a smile

She jumped at him and slashed but he was dodging most of her attacks with a smug smile on his face and he slashed at her which she tried to dodge but was caught on her stomach. 

"I thought you were faster" Fortuno said in disappointment

She took that moment to slash with her knife and she almost caught him but he jumped back. She followed by throwing her knife but he caught it out the air and threw it back at her she flipped back and caught the knife. When she landed he was on top of her and he bit her on the back of her legs.

"He's really fighting like a wolf, he playing with me"
"He just hamstrung me" He's going to finish me off soon
"I can't let that happen"

She stood still with her knives ready

"What's wrong girl" you aren't going to charge me anymore

Her ran at her and he slightly blurred, because she knew where his attack was aimed at she was confident she could defend it. He slashed but she knew it was a feint and it caught her on the shoulder. His fangs came right for her throat. She slashed out right where she knew his face would be and she caught him across his face. He cried out in pain and jumped back his eyes we burning with rage

"You little bitch" he screamed as he tried to wipe the blood from is eyes
"So predictable" Fire said with a smile
"I'll rip you to shreds" He said shaking with rage

He got down on all fours and flashed he blurred around fire, nipping and biting her. She concentrated on protecting her throat but the attack never came. After about a minute she was covered in blood and slashes and bites. 

"I will die, if I don't do it" Fire whispered
"What are you saying girl, last words?" Fortuno said with a smile

Fire dipped in her pouch and pulled out a small green pill and swallowed it. There was a feral scream and she dropped to the ground writhing in pain. Fortuno looked at her and he backed off a few steps as Storm and Cloud started howling.


"What the fuck was that?" Marc asked
"Why are the howling like that?"
"*I don't know*" Smirnov said
"Lets go back"

The two men took off sprinting down the corridor

"What the fuck is going on" Fortuno said staring at the wolves

He couldn't understand them but he knew they were afraid of something. He spun to look at the spot where Fire was lying down but she wasn't there. He spun in a full circle and he turned and saw a woman on all fours with a pair of knives in her hands.

"Who the fuck are you?"
"Where did the girl go?"

There was a scream that made his blood freeze

The woman blurred as she ran at him he tried to move but he felt both hamstrings get stabbed into at the same time. He collapsed onto the ground. 
The woman walked over to him and he realized it was the same girl but she'd grown. She was bigger and stronger she still had all the wounds he had earlier inflicted but it was like they were nothing to her.

"Stand up and fight!!!" came a voice from Fire that made the man frightened 
"I'm not done with you yet" Fire rasped

The wolf tried to stand but as soon as he got to his feet she blurred again and the last thing he did was put his hands to his neck as his life blood left his body. Fire took off running on all fours behind Marc and Smirnov the wolves ran full tilt to try and catch her. She bolted down the corridor and saw the men running toward her

"What the fuck is that?" marc said as he grabbed his sword
"*I think that is Fire*" Smirnov said 
"What's wrong with her" Marc asked
"*I don't know*" Smirnov answered as he grabbed her with both hands as she tried to lunge past them

He restrained her the best he could but she was so strong, she kicked and flailed for another minute and then she just stopped and started shrinking

"*Are you OK?*" Smirnov asked
"What the fuck was that?" Marc asked her
"Something I don't want to talk about right now" She said weakly
"Put me down please" She stood but she almost collapsed

Storm and Cloud were by her side in a flash and she climbed onto Storm's back.

"Lets keep going" Marc said eying her with a smile on his face
"I have a hell of a crew" he thought as he walked down the corridor


----------



## InfIchi (May 15, 2009)

With Nolan-

The fishman jumps onto the docks. "HAHAHAHA!!! THE EXPLOSION TURNED HIM INTO DUST!" He laughed as he kicked some of the rubble from the supply shed. "Stupid human! he should have known better then to have gone up against a merma-" WHAM! a fist slams into Angeals face and sends him flying into a building. "Just whose town, do you think this is?" Jason stands, rain pouring down his face. 

"Guh.." Angeal stands up and looks at Jason. "Another human with such strength? Just what's with this island." He rubs his chin. Jason wipes the rain from his eyes. "I didn't even use my strength mask, just how weaks this guy." He thinks to himself. Angeal rushes towards Joseph, "No matter! I'll take care of you right away!" FWAM! an anchor slams into Angeals stomach. "Just who do you think your fighting?" Nolan smirks. 

"EH?? where were you hiding?" Joseph's jaw dropped, Nolan holds up a chain, attached to the anchor. "I protected myself with the chain." He comments. "Ah.. that's not possible the chain has holes in it..." Jason comments. "Shut up, It worked so it worked." Nolan pulls on the chain and the Anchor comes flying back into his hand. "Now then, Get out of here, I can handle this myself." 

Angeal stood up and wiped the blood from his mouth. "DUMBASS! YOU THINK THAT'S ENOUGH TO FINISH ME OFF!" He removed the blade his captain gave him from his belt. "I'LL FINISH YOU OFF!" He's about to charge at Nolan when he stops in his tracks. "It's been ten minutes since i gave you this blade." A voice calls out. The rain and wind makes it difficult to tell who the pearson is.  "C...Kapitan Kanon!" Angeal's hand is released. "Do you remember your orders?" the voice asks him. "B..but sir! I was just about to-" Angeal is grabbed by the throat. 

"Those who don't follow orders are trash." He grabs the blade from Angeal and stabs it into his stomach, slicing outward, tossing the mermans body into the ocean. Lightning crackles, a man with skin dark as night and tatoos like the stars stands before the two men. His blood red cape is attached to two shoulder pads, strapped down under his armpits. "I am Kevin Kanon. Kapitan of the Kanon pirates." He speaks simply, his pants are deep black and he doesn't seem to be wearing any shoes or shirt. "Are you prepared to die."a large ship docks and hundreds of men stand on deck.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 16, 2009)

*Airebis Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

"What the fuck is this?" Marc asked looking around the mansion. The mansion was very lavish and extravagant and Marc was confused as to how pirates afforded this much less managed to set it up on a grand line island where marines went to and from like clockwork. *"Something is not right"* Smirnov said as they neared the end of the hall. The giant man barreled into the door and there was a sickening sound of splintering wood as the door was removed from its hinges. The trio entered the room to find another wide open room however this one had shelves on the walls stacked with books and a few small table scattered around the room for reading. "Fortuno failed did he?" a deep voice boomed from across the room. The Black Sword Crew turned to see a massive man sitting in the corner with a massive hammer sitting on his shoulder. "It looks like I will have to clean up the spare ends" the man boomed looking at Marc and Smirnov.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 16, 2009)

Throughout Nicobi's explanation of Quam Kingdom, a dark shadow appeared under Eddy's eyes, concealing his new emotion. Eddy was no longer smiling.He had a look of utmost seriousness upon his face. Mathias's expression remained neutral throughout the story, but his face held determination. He pulled Eddy to the side for a moment to converse with him privately.

Mathias looked his captain directly in his shadowy eyes. "Eddy-san, what do you think we should do? We can easily go rescue the rest of the crew and leave this crazed island, or we can stay and risk our lives to help free these people from their cruel fate. It's your choice." Mathias said to his captain.

Eddy's eyes then reappeared. A look of fiery rage was in his eyes. His fist trembled with anger and his body shook with impatience. He turned towards both Mathias and Nicobi. "Listen Nicobi and Mathias... we aren't leaving until we free all of the people here, including you, and bring down that bastard King. I can't believe I stood in his presence without breaking his face. I vow to free all of the slaves here and defeat that man!" Eddy exclaimed.

Mathias crossed his arms and grinned a bit. He recalled the time Eddy saved him from a life and death encounter with a seaking back it Bakami island. "I should've known what your answer was going to be beforehand Eddy-san. I'm here to lend a hand as well. And I'll get some training out of this!" Mathias said plainly.

Nicobi couldn't believe what he was hearing. Someone actually knew the secret of the kingdom and wanted to help them.... to help _him._ "Thank you both. You don't understand how much this means to me. But, be careful with the king. He may not look like it, but that man is strong. It's rumored that he's also a devil fruit user. You think you can take him? Nicobi questioned.

Eddy held out his bare arm and made a muscle. He grinned heartily. "Hahaha! Watch me kick his ass! I'm the future pirate king after all! Eddy proclaimed.

Mathias began to stretch and swing his arms in some weird motion, obviously preparing for what'll be a gruesome struggle. "Just lead the way Nicobi and we'll take it from there."


----------



## Vash TS (May 16, 2009)

*Winter pirate mansion on Airebis Island*

Smirnov looked over to see a man a little smaller than him stand up with a hammer on his shoulder.

"It looks like Fortuno failed, I must say that is interesting"
"Judging from the looks of the girl"
"I'd say he beat the girl and the two of you jumped him when he was hurt"

Marc reached for his sword

"These guys are really fucking annoying" Marc said as Smirnov put a hand in front of him
"*This guy is mine*"
"*He seems like my kind of guy*" Smirnov said with a smile as he took of his jacket and threw it to Marc

Smirnov took a long drink from his gourd and threw that to Marc also

"*I might be able to have fun for first time in long time*"

Smirnov walked out to the middle of the floor and stretched his arms and beckoned the man over. The man ran at him and swung the hammer but Smirnov ducked and hit the man a hammer blow of his own with both his hands to the man's temple. The man didn't seem phased and swung his hammer upward but Smirnov grabbed it and wrenched it from the mans grip and swung it at him. The man grabbed the haft of the hammer and tried to pull it away from Smirnov. Smirnov kicked him off with a big boot to the chest the man was knocked back a few steps by the force of the blow.

"*This this is pretty heavy*" Smirnov said as he made a swinging motion with the axe. 
"You are a worth opponent"
"My name is Flintov"
"I tell you my name because I want you to know the name of the man who killed you"
"*Big talk*" Smirnov said with a cocked eyebrow

Smirnov charged Flintov and swung the hammer but in that instant the man shouted BEAR POINT and he grew and his claws shattered the shaft of the hammed and splinters flew everywhere. The mans blow was so powerful his follow through slashed a gash on Smirnov's chest. Smirnov looked at Flintov and smiled

"*This is now getting interesting*" Smirnov said with a smile as he watched Flintov
"*I'm going to wrestle with bear*" 
"*Oh and just so you know*"
"*The little girl killed your friend alone, and all she got were those little scratches*"
"*I hope you can provide more fun for me*"

Flintov ran at Smirnov as he assumed his fighting stance and the men clashed and exchanged blows. Smirnov's head was thrown back by an upward slash and Flintov was sent reeling from a series of heat butts. Smirnov threw a punch with the chain as follow though and it caught Flintov by the neck and Smirnov pulled him in. By the time he got close Sminov was already in the motion *SMIRNOV SUPLEX* he had suplexed a man not a bear man. He pulled the chain off the mans neck

"*I'm sorry I forget chain is sea stone*" 
"*I vill be more careful not to use it*"
"STOP FUCKING WITH ME!!!! BEAR POINT" the man roared as he charged 

Smirnov simply sidestepped and grabbed the man as he passed *SMIRNOV SUPLEX* echoed in the large room as Flintov's head bounced off the floor a second time

"Boooooo!!!"
"This is fuckin boring" Marc said with in an annoyed tone
"Smirnov finish him lets go" 
"You are wasting time"
"*Stop that you make him mad and he vill not fight properly*"

Flintov ran at Marc but he was grabbed and lifted into the air again *SMIRNOV SUPLEX*. 

"*Come on, you are fighting me*"

Flintov got to his feet, he was rubbing his head and Smirnov could tell he was a bit woozy. Smirnov went for the kill. He charged the man his shoulder low for a spear tackle but as soon as he made contact he felt a sharp blow on his back followed by claws raking into his flesh. A knee then hit him square on the jaw and he fell backward. Flintov dived after the falling man but Smirnov wasn't down for the count yet he grabbed the mans face and held him in an underarm head lock and fell backward driving Flintov's face into the ground. It didn't stop there Smirnov didn't give the man time to recover. This was to be the final combination. 

Smirnov held the underarm head lock and lifted the man high into the air and fell forward this time driving the man body and face into the ground he then shifted his grip and slammed the mans head between his legs with more force than was necessary. He lifted him into the air *BOMBA VLASTI* Smirnov held the man and lifted him again *BOMBA VLASTI* he lifted him one more time *BOMBA VLASTI*. This time there was a sickening crunch as Flintov's head smashed into the ground. Blood oozed from Flintov's head and started dripping on to the ground. Smirnov let the man fall and walked over to Marc and Fire

"*He almost got me at the end there*"
"*I am still a little voozy from that knee*"

Marc handed him his gourd

"*Thanks*" Smirnov said as he took a long drink and threw some on his numerous scrapes and slashes

Smirnov took his coat from Marc and draped it over his shoulders

"It's finally my turn" Marc said with a huge smile on his face as he walked ahead of Smirnov and Fire


----------



## Vash TS (May 16, 2009)

*Quam Kingdom*

Nicobi burst into tears, his land would finally be free.

"Thank you...Thank you very much"
"I have one more favor to ask of you"
"There is a man called Johi who lives in the castle"
"I humbly request that you leave him to me"
"He is the Man that betrayed me and I will lay righteous vengeance on him for his betrayal"
"He's all yours" Mathais Answered with a smile
"Good" Nicobi said as he crack his fingers
"We will attack at nightfall then"
"NO!!!" Eddy shouted emphatically shaking his fist
"We Attack in the day light and let these people see who freed them"
"That's Eddy-sama for you" mathias said with a smile
"We can leave now then"Nicobi said as he lead the way out the cave

The three men made their way toward the castle and on their way they encountered a small partol of 6 men and the made quick work of them

"Are you ready?" Nicobi asked the two men
"I'm always ready" Eddy answered and he walked ahead of the men


----------



## Zoidberg (May 16, 2009)

*Marine Base G17*

Nila rose from the floor and saw a large bull monster standing before the fishmen who where fighting earlier. Its clothing resembled the 'hotel manager' of the base, and Nila knew that it was the one who attacked her earlier.

"All right! Time to check out!"

Nila attacked from behind, hitting him at the back of the head with a drop kick.

_Windy Dirge_

It was 2 days after the Monarch crew left Inana. The ship was heading for Bisrach prison, to free Uno's companions. 

At the ship's training center, Elza was swinging her new sword around. The dragon girl was practicing for hours, but her skills barely improved. 
"Maybe Rekkie-poo has a book about swords." She thought. Elza dropped her sword on the floor, and hurried to Rek's library.


----------



## Vash TS (May 16, 2009)

Longhorn turned to look at the fishwoman that attacked him as Rensuei slashed him in his hamstring again but realized it was hard for him to pierce the hard muscles of Longhorn. As Longhorn turned to see what stabbed him Kai slashed and neatly ducked out the way as Ginkai flew in with a spinning headbutt which staggered the huge bullman. A shrimp looking fish man neatly clamped onto Longhorn's forearm while Barni latched onto Longhorn's other hand with capable jaws. This was the moment Rensuei was waiting for. He jumped high into the air and came down spines aimed at the mans eyes. His spine drove home on the man's right eye but when he was about the blind Longhorn he swung the shrimpman attached hand and knocked Rensuei away and then Barni.

"That was good work guys" Kai said
"Im well tuff still" Ginkai said as he swayed
"We will get him on the next go" Rensuei said with a smile
"I'm going to destroy you SCUM" Longhorn roared as he clutched his eye

Longhorn pulled a large syringe from his Jacked pocket and stabbed himself with it. He grew to about three times his former size. He roared and charged head down horns flashing into the group of fishmen.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 16, 2009)

*Quam Kingdom*

Music playing while the 3 men are walking towards their fate....Resorts world seek alternative

Eddy rubs his fists as he walks with the others. "And these are my new powers......" Eddy says as he sprints faster than the others and goes in front while touches the ground and then somehow the grounds starts breaking. Eddy lifts his hands as he continues running in front "Ground Spears!!!" he shouts and the grounds splits in a straight line going fast towards the enemy group and then under their feet powerfull ground spikes appear from underground destroying them all and sending them away.

Eddy continues running as he jumps into the air and with some devastating punches and kicks sends the remaining ones flying away. He lands down as the 2 others approach him.
"Hmm...good.." Mathias says and the trio continues its way torwards the castle.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2009)

?Kanon pirates?? Nolan raises a brow. ?Never heard of them.?  He raises his anchor. ?And as for your question, No, I?m not ready to die, you?? he smirks. ?Quite full of yourself,  Ant?s shouldn?t talk that way.? Lightning cracks and Nolan is sent flying into the air. ?To a lion.? He turns to Jason with a smirk on his face. ?I suppose, you?ll be next?? He asks. 



?I suppose.? Jason places his hand on his chest. ?STRENGTH MASK!? he quickly places it on his face and charges forward. ?Oh? A devil fruit user?? Kanon throws a right punch, Jason holds out his hand and catches it. ?I won?t go down without a fight.? Kanon smirks. ?That?s fine, But how will the town fair if your fighting me?? He asks as his men flood off the ship and into the town. 



?WE WON?T LOSE OUR TOWN!? The shipwrights grab saws and hammers, Axes and harpoons. They rush into the pirates and clash with their swords. ?Oh? More ants?? Kanon smirks. ?You shouldn?t.? Jason pushes Kanon back. ?Look down on people!? Jason uses all his force and Kanon Jumps back. ?Interesting.? He comments. ?I suppose it?s true what they say.? He smirked. ?Who says?? Jason asks. ?If you can beat me, I?ll tell you.? 


  With the LTP-

  BOOM! Thunder echoe?d this time, followed by a bolt of lightning crashing just a few feet from them, ripping up the concrete. ?That?s some powerful lightning..? Belle sweatdrops. ?Aye, I?ve never been seein such a thing.? Rex comments. ?I WANNA FIGHT!!!!!? James whines.?Silence.? Eve spins her spear and rushes ahead of the rest of the group. 



?Oi, what?s her problem.? James has a serious and angry look on his face. ?Jason ignored her when she was hurt.? Belle comments. ?So?? James blinks. ?You wouldn?t understand a women?s heart.? Belle snubs him. ?Eh? But you don?t even act like a women.? WHAM! Belle smacks him over the head with her bow. 

  With Nolan-

  WHAM! He slams into the ground. ?Damn? that hurt?? he rubs his head and slowly stands up, finding himself on the Kanon pirates ship. Seven figure sitting all around the deck. ?Oi, What?s going on?? One of the seven speaks out. ?Seems an intruder has entered the ship.? Lightning cracks, the seven are made up of seven strange people. One is tall and has very long arms, it seems like he has two elbow joints. One has a long neck and body with lanky arms. 

  Two are short, about 3 ft tall.  The rest seem to be normal human sized people, medium build, except one, one is very thin with long hair.. Probably a girl Nolan thought to himself.. but it was hard to tell if they were male, female and what the clothes looked like. ?Hmm~ Should we kill him now?? The thin one spoke, yeah, female. ?No, Boss?s orders, we don?t make a move for five more minutes.? 

  Nolan smirked. ?Fine by me.? Nolan grabs the end of his chain and swings his anchor around. One of the figures simply catches it with it?s hand, it was one of the short ones. ?Don?t underestimate us. We?re the top seven.? He flicks the anchor away with one hand. ?well well.. .this is gonna be more fun then I thought.? Nolan smirked.


----------



## koguryo (May 16, 2009)

*-Nonki*

-Paegun

Paegun and the Pirate were staring at each other immensely.

"I'm gonna kick your ass."

The Pirate shoved Paegun away with his axe and began swinging his axe at him ferociously.  Paegun wasn't used to his new form and took a bad step.  Paegun saw the large axe swinging down on him.  He knew if he tried to block the attack with his scythe, the scythe would easily snap.  Paegun did the only thing he could, try to sidestep and back step the swing at the same time as transforming back into a regular human.  Paegun tried what he thought of but the transformation was a little too slow and so was his back step.  The large battle axe connected with Paegun's chest and he stumbled backwards, "Fu-"

The Pirate took a horizontal swing with his axe and Paegun jumped over it, "I-I can't win."

-Jae-Sung

Jae-Sung and Handerz were running and jumping around the Flower City, "Slicing the Monkey!"

Jae-Sung's daggers extended towards Handerz but the chains were blown away by an air blast, "You should have fought with someone else."

-Paegun

Paegun's dodging was getting worse and worse.  The Pirate lunged in towards Paegun's body and dropped his axe in the process.  The Pirate grabbed onto Paegun's scythe and took it away from him, "You're weak."

The Pirate began to swing the scythe towards Paegun and he tried to dodge but he was too late, the blades of the scythe could be seen sticking out of the back of Paegun's body, "Looks like I'm dead.  I-"

Paegun's body hunched over his scythe and the Pirate dropped it, "Tsch.  What a weak Marine."

The Pirate could feel a burning sensation coming from his stomach, "Flare Blitz!"

The Pirate looked down to see a sword sticking out from his stomach, "Sh-"

Sooyoung took the sword out of the Pirates stomach and then cut off the Pirates head, "Paegun."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 16, 2009)

With the Unnamed Crew-

The group walk through the town, a little slower than expected with Annie limping along, "It will take forever to even collect supplies at this rate,"  Shin says shooting Annie a look, "Keep talking sword boy and I'll shove this gun right up your-" But she is cut off before she can finish, "Guys, do you notice something?" Tatsu says shifting his eyes back and forth at the towns people.

They are all starring at the crew as they walk, some holding what appear to be bounty posters, "Should we take care of this now or later?" Shin says, about to unsheath his blades, "Calm down, maybe they're not stupid enough to pick fights with pirates, but stay ready."

Suddenly three men in armor approach the pirates with spears resting on their shoulders, "Tatsu Brimtale?" One man says holding up a bounty poster, "Well that sure does look like me now doesn't it? Can I help you?" He says, his claws slowly beginning to grow, "Your presence has been requested in the castle, please come with us."

"And why would I do that exactly?" The guard gives him a stern look, "Believe me, there is something of great interest of yours in that castle..." Tatsu thinks for a moment, trying to figure out what would be that interesting, "Alright, but my crew comes with me," The guards look at each other and then back at Tatsu, "Fine, right this way."

With the Little Tree Pirates-

"IF I DON'T GET TO FIGHT IN THE NEXT THREE SECONDS!!!!" *BANG!*
A bullet flies right past his head and into the distance, "Hahaha! They were so afraid of what I'd do that they had to start a fight with me!" He shouts with a large grin. Belle facepalms, "That makes no sense..."

He pays her no attention and charges into the group of pirates. He leaps over all of the shipwrights and into the fray, "Monkey Slicer!" He cuts a path through the army, swinging his two swords around.

With the Nonki-

Eric moves on his toes, avoiding the woman's attacks, "Your pretty agile hun," out of all of the battle that is going on, Eric suddenly hears one attack make contact. He quickly turns his attention to Paegun, and see's that he is impaled with his own scythe, "Paegun-!" He quickly gets rammed by the pirate's horns and sent tumbling backwards.

"Keep your focus baby," She says to Eric who slowly gets up from the floor. He rises with a dark look on his face, "Chain Prison!" He leaps into the air and all of his arms and legs turn into chain and continue to extend out of his body. They fly all over the area until they circle around the pirate.

"What the-!" But before she could finish all of the chains close in on her, and even with her agility, the pirate can not escape. All of the chains return to his body and he rushes over to Paegun and Sooyoung.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 16, 2009)

*Winter pirate mansion on Airebis Island*

"Where the fuck is the boss of this shit can?" Marc asked as they moved down yet another hall. They opened door after door only to find kitchens, bedrooms, bathrooms and other common areas. Tired of opening doors Marc eradicated the door in front of him with a few swift strikes from his Katana stepping into a massive room lined with various piles of treasure. There was money stacked in piles upon piles as well as various other precious stones, metals and artifacts. "What is the meaning of this?" a voice snarled from across the room. Marc and the others turned to see a heavily scarred man sitting on top of a pile of gold the bleeding fox man cowering next to him. The man was extremely muscular but about the same height as Marc. He wore snow white pelts and had silver hair. "Looks like I get two of them" Marc said his hand on his swords. The fox man fled in terror leaving through another door. "Blasted coward" the scarred man roared from his perch. "Forgive me Lord Byakko" the man cried as the door shut with a snap. "How did you make it this far?" Byakko snarled, "what the hell is Flintov doing?" "Enough with the fucking questions" Marc shouted getting annoyed, "he is dead and you are soon to fucking join him." Byakko burst into a deep booming laughter, "Flintov dead? Like scrubs like you could manage that." "Get the fuck down here or I will make you" Marc said in a last warning kind of voice. "I would love to see you try" Byakko said his head tossed back in laughter. "Tiron oscuro" Marc said his hand pointed at Byakko almost as if it was grasping the air. Byakko found himself being pulled from his perch but instead of zooming towards Marc, Marc lost control of the gravity around him and Byakko came crashing to the ground. Getting to his feet snarling he spoke. "It seems myself and my crew have underestimated you pirates. It won't happen again" he finished charging.

Marc parried a heavy blow and swung a punch of his own. Byyako nimbly dodged the blow and jumped back putting distance between himself and Marc. Byyako rushed again but this time Marc was ready for him and he dropped to the floor and went into a hand stand catching Byakko in the jaw with a heavy kick that sent him sprawling. The man snarled again climbing to his feet spitting blood while massaging his jaw. Marc bounced on the spot smiling "seems I won't need to waste my swords on a piece of shit like you." "HYBRID POINT" Byakko roared getting larger his features going feline like. Marc could see the faint outline stripes on the man's body. "Tiger zoan eh." Byyako rushed and Marc was introduced to the nasty surprise that Byakko's form wasn't just for show he had gotten faster. Marc narrowly dodged a claw strike that would have taken out a piece of his chest and jumped back. Marc stumbled backwards off balance and Byakko seized the chance and barreled into him claws first. Unable to draw his katana in time Marc barely got out his wakizashi and defended himself from a wound. But the force sent him flying and he crashed into a wall sending rubble flying everywhere. The wall caved in around Marc as if burying him in a hail of stones. Byakko laughed a deep vicious laugh, "finished already after so much bark and so little bite?" Byakko turned to Smirnov and the worn out fire expecting to see fear on their faces however they stood their confidently smiling at the man. *"I vouldn't look away if I were you"* Smirnov said taking a drink from his gourd. "Empuje oscuro" Marc said quietly from the wall and the rubble was sent flying across the room. "Atmosfera del Infinito" Marc said drawing his katana so that he was dual wielding. In a burst of speed Marc appeared over Byakko whose eyes widened in surprise. Too fast! Byakko thought as Marc's swords laced through his unprotected shoulders. Marc landed behind Byakko turning around to repeat the process. "TIGER POINT" the man roared dropping to all fours getting even larger.

Byakko roared loudly the noise echoing off of the chamber walls. "Will you shut the fuck up you god damn bastard cat" Marc cursed covering his ears. Byakko seized the opening and pounced on Marc burying his fangs into Marc's shoulder. Too heavy! Marc thought as Byakko cursed for missing his neck. Marc decreased the gravity and kicked the big cat off of him and got to his feet holding his wound. Byakko snarled Marc's blood dripping from his jaws. Byakko pounced again but this time Marc was ready and decreased the gravity around him allowing him to parry Byakko away from him. He is too heavy to handle in normal gravity Marc thought. With this fact in mind Marc completely removed the idea of fighting Byakko in increased gravity. Byakko pounced again Marc held out his palm as the great tiger. "Empuje oscuro" Marc shouted but the resulting force sent both man and beast flying across the room. Marc cursed his inability to control his power after so long getting to his feet. Byakko shook his head blood and spit flying from his jaws. The blow had dazed him and he stumbled about trying to regulate his inner ear movement. Marc rushed forward to take advantage of the situation but Byakko regained his senses at the last moment and pounced on him again. However Marc's blades clashed with his teeth keeping the tiger's jaws at bay as the beast tried to bite Marc again. I will have to risk my body on that Marc thought as the tiger's jaws eventually began to over power him. "Atm?sfera cero del infinito" Marc said kicking the tiger. In the zero gravity sphere Byakko floated away suspended in the air. As Marc began to float away from the ground he kicked off drawing his last sword, the tanto, tossing it into his mouth. Marc raced towards the suspended cat burying all three of his swords into the tiger's underbelly. The fighters raced towards the ceiling smashing into it with such force, that a massive portion of it collapsed forcing Smirnov and Fire to move out of the way. "I'm not done fucker" Marc said from the ceiling as the cat struggled to free itself from the blades. Marc freed the duo from the ceiling and the both of them hurtled to the ground Marc's swords still lodged in the cat. "Bosque el dormir" Marc said accelerating them towards the floor. Marc landed on the cat driving his swords deeper creating a crater from the force and the beast lay still.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 16, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

Tatsu was requested by those guards to come with them to the castle, the unnamed crewman  only accepted on the condition the rest would of the crew would be allowed to join him.The group followed the guards but Shin stopped when he felt his gut stir.He had this odd feeling for a while now, but this had become so common that he didn't really pay much attention to it.There was always something or someone trying to kill him or the crew in it's entirety on every island and on every sea, day in and out. 

But when the feeling intensified rapidly, Shin started paying more attention to his surroundings.Silently smoking his cigarette while he was walking at the back of the group as they headed to the castle.There was a commotion behind the group, Shin turned around and was surprised when he heard."<Yagami Shin, finally I  tracked you down, finally I can reclaim my honor!>"

Annie was the first to comment, she frowned and asked."What's that gibberish I'm hearing."She reached for a revolver but Shin put his hand up."It's Nihonese."He explained, as he did so the man finally came into view after shoving one last obstacle out of his path, it was Tao Ren, the spear wielder he defeated on Chubu island right after that Nihon incident.

"<It's been a few weeks, Tao.>"He replied in Nihonese."How's Linali?"Shin was interrupted by his crewmates though."Shin?"Shin told his friends."I'll catch up in a sec, it's one of the many super-villains in my rogues' gallery."A few snorts and sighs were heard behind him."You really should lay of the comic books fella.""Who the hell does he think he is, Superman?""Could it be?,the amazing Katana-guy or is the Uncanny Smoke-man....Just kidding"

"........Anyways."Shin continued."I'll catch up later, let's get this over with."Shin unsheathed his Divine Dawn, just in time to block the large spear that came down on him.Shin stepped aside, his slash evaded by Tao, and moved around his opponent.Tao's next attack missed Shin by a fraction but the sheer force of the attack made the ground explode as the spear smashed into the earth, inches away from Shin's foot.Shin was sent flying first spinning out of control but he eventually regained his balance and he landed, on his feet, on top of a building.

The town's people that had been staring at the crew before were now making themselves scarce while Shin prepared to continue the battle.


----------



## Vash TS (May 16, 2009)

*Airebis Island*

Marc stood up and whipped his swords and blood flew from them onto the ground then he wiped them off on Byyako and sheathed them.

"Time to get that other fucker" Marc said walking toward the door that he's run though earlier

Just then he came flying through the door and Marc sidestepped him as he slid to a stop at Smirnov's feet.

"I caught him trying to run away" Tetra said as she walked into the room

She looked around at her friends

"Seems these guys were strong"
"Not really" Marc said

Smirnov grabbed Chico by his neck and lifted him off the ground

"*What do we do with him Captain?*"
"Kill him, lets get back to the inn"
"Noo please don't, It wasn't my fault. HE made me do it"
"Shut up and die like a man" Marc said touching his bite wound
"If you kill me the marines will want to know why their cash cow died and they will get you" the man said vindictively
"Wait Smirnov"
"What are you talking about?" Marc said eying the man
"The marines knew what was going on here"
"We took money from the townspeople and they took money from us"

Marc was shaking with anger

"When do they come to collect?"
"In two days" Chico said smiling
"Kill him" Marc said walking off
"Nooo..." Chico screamed and he was cut off

Smirnov snapped the mans neck and threw him to the ground

"Lets clean up this place, we have company in a few days" Marc said smiling
"What the fuck that shit burns like hell" Marc yelled as he jumped forward 

Smirnov had thrown some alcohol from the gourd onto his bite wound

"That fucking sucks...you do that all the time and you don't even flinch"
"Quit being a baby" Tetra said with a smile

They cleaned up the mansion and pretty much moved in. They took some of the valuables at the mansion and gave all the cash they found to the townspeople.

"I still say we should have taken it all" Marc said scowling
"Fucking cowards never tried to fight those chumps"
"They aren't as strong as you Marc stop being like that"
"We had no reason to take all that money it was a lot" Tetra said her fists on her hips

Rain flew into the room Marc and screeched loudly

"The marines just landed" Fire said
"Lets get ready to greet them" Marc said with a smile as he sat on the huge chair on the dais when Byyako sat when he lived


----------



## Zoidberg (May 16, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

Matyr was inside the ship forge, tinkering on some new invention. The incident at Inana made him realize that the weapons he had now were not enough for whatever things Rek was going to take him into.

"Why did I even join him in the first place?" He thought as he placed several steel blocks into a melting pot. 

At the crow's throne, Cass was reading a magazine. The magazine had a list of guns available to the marines and other establishments today. 

"So many guns...which one should I get..."


----------



## Vash TS (May 16, 2009)

*Quam Kingdom*

Nicobi and Mathias run after Eddy as he lays waste to the guards infront teh castle. There is suddenly a loud clinking noise, the guards where trying to close the huge door to prevent them from going inside. 

"I'll Handle the door" Nicobi shouts
"HYBRID POINT"

Nicobi grows in size and his footsteps boom in the court yard as he picks up speed, Eddy jumps out of the way 

"HORN DRILLER" Nicobi says as he lowers his head and crashes into the door

The door was smashed to pieces and splinters flew everywhere, Nicobi didn't stop there he continued to run mowing down guards that were in his way. In a mater of minutes Eddy, Mathias and Nicobi had totally annihilated the guards in the greeting hall.

"That was kinda lame" Eddy said looking at all the guys lying on the ground
"These guys were not strong at all Eddy-sama maybe we'll find some strong martial artists as we move ahead."
"I'm going to look for Johi" Nicobi said as he morphed back into his human form
"Jafar is mine Eddy said as he sprinted down a corridor"
"Eddy-sama wait for me" Mathias said as he ran after Eddy

Nicobi knew exactly where Johi would be

"The castle is under siege, he will be in his room avoiding the fight"

Nicobi ran toward where he knew Johi would be. In his time as a slave he was brought to see Johi on a few occasions so Johi could gloat about his new life. He remembered the times he was made to kneel in the middle of the room as Johi retold the story of how he betrayed him. He entered the room slowly and saw his Shoka wili hanging on the wall like a trophy. 

The Shoka wili was a custom made weapon made specifically for him. It was basically a pair of large axes, they would be a two handed axe to a normal man but he easily swung them one handed. The two axes were connected by a thick black chain the axes them selves where black while the blade was silvery white and shined brilliantly when hit by light. The axes were bladed on one side and they were balanced by a thick curved spike. He was the only person in the world able to wield it. 

He reached for it and pulled it off the wall and the chain chinked softly. he undid the chain that connected them and put it around his waist. The chain had been a later addition to expand the versatility of the weapon but he wasn't confident using the completed weapon. He needed more practice. As soon as he finished fastening the chain 

*BAM*

A gunshot struck him in the back and he turned to see Johi standing there with a smile

"That's a seastone laced bullet, you won't be able to use your power."
"It's a fair fight now" Johi said as he reached onto a table next to him and lifted a two handed sword and swung it a few times

Nicobi turned to his old friend his eyes burning with fire

"Power or not you will pay for your sins"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 16, 2009)

*Airebis Island with The Black Sword Pirates.*

The doors to the chamber creaked open slowly as the marines entered the room. "Good evening Byakko" a marine commander said almost automatically. However to his surprise as well as the other marines around him it was not Byakko that sat in the chair before them. "You fuckers are out of luck today" Marc said his chin resting on his interlocking fingers. The doors snapped shut behind them and when the marines turned to look they found Smirnov and Fire blocking the doorway Cloud and Storm next to them snarling. Simo pressed his eye against his rifle, he was sitting in the corner of the room his scope trained on a marine's head. If anything went wrong he would take them all down. "You are-" the commander stuttered, "Black Sword Marc." The commander looked around the room fearfully. While Marc's crew was relatively new there crimes were numerous and violent. It would not be a stretch to imagine even commanders knew their names now. "You marines" Marc said darkly looking at them disgusted. "You claim to be cleaning up the ocean and bringing peace to the world. But you are no better than us. In fact you guys are worse than us. You all fucking disgust me." Akawana and Tetra who were sitting next to Marc looked at the marines almost sorry for what was about to happen to them. "Kill the spares" Marc said looking at the small guard around the commander. "FIRE" the commander screamed sensing his impending death. A rain of bullet fire made their way towards Marc however Marc sat there and chuckled. "Aka" Marc said looking at the doctor. "Like I would let them" Akawana said her semi transparent shields appearing in front of the bullets. The bullets ricocheted of the shield harmlessly and the marines started to cower finally accepting the fact that they were going to die. A shot fired and suddenly a marine's head was bleeding mess. Cloud Fire and Storm rushed forward savagely tearing the deck hands apart. Smirnov picked up a screaming man and cracked him over his knee and tossed him aside. When the guards had been annihilated Smirnov and Fire stepped back calmly to the door. The commander cowered in the pool of blood of his slain comrades however he was unscathed. Marc stood up and walked slowly towards the Marine taking out a cigarette as he went. Simo trained his rifle on the commander just in case. The man attempted to stand mustering what little courage he had to face Marc. But he was forced to his belly as Marc's gravity crushed him to the ground. Marc sat on one of the dead bodies next to the commander as he strained to keep his face out of the pool of blood. Marc sat there slowly turning up the gravity as the man struggled as hard as he could to keep his face out of the mess. But eventually his strength waned and his face was pressed against the ground as well. "Now that I have your attention" Marc said releasing a cloud of smoke in the marine's face. "You will serve as our messenger, you will go back to your bosses and tell them that we will be coming for them. GUNS FUCKING BLAZING." Marc turned off the gravity and stood up returning to his seat next to Tetra and Akawana. "Get out of my fucking sight" Marc said coldly. The commander got to his feet moving for the door slowly afraid he could be jumped at any time. "Oh and one more thing" Marc said from behind the man. The commander turned just to have Marc whizz by him. Suddenly a searing pain attacked the man and he realized he was missing his right hand. Marc tossed him the limb laughing. "Now get the fuck out before you lose something else." The commander ran for his life screaming, haunted by the roar of The Black Sword Crew's laughter.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2009)

With the LTP-

"HAHA! FINALLY SOME DAMN ACTION!" Kama swings his scythe around and takes out a group of pirates. "Damn it! how are they winning! We've got the numbers!" CRACK! A bolt of lightning strikes in the center of the Kanon pirates and sends them flying through the air. "HAH! SUCKERS!" James laughs as he continues to march towards the docks. "Move it!" Bolt jumps off a building and makes his way towards the docks. "Nice to be seein ya again." Rex pounds his way through the crowd. *"BUT WHERE THE HELL IS EVE!"*

With Jason-

"GUH!" he skids across the ground and into a building, his mas forcibly ripped off his face. "G..uh..." He coughs, his body weakened from the removal of the mask. "So, you're mask has a time limit, when it ends your fine, but if it's removed before the limit is up..." Kanon looks at the mask. "It harms you?" he eyes it up and down. "This works by placing on your face right?" 

A futher explanation of Jason's ability, While he has the power to remove the mask when he wants it to, Should someone else take the mask off, it will cause great stress to Jason's body. not to mention, because of the physical change the mask gives, granting jason the actual head of an animal. The forced removal causes him great pain.

Kanon places Jason's mask on his face, transforming his head into a bears. "Oh?" He flexed his fist. "I see, you gain quite the boost from this don't you?" He grinned. An even further explanation of Jason's Masks, The increase in power comes from the users Base stat and muliplies it from there, As the user grows stronger on their own, the masks will have greater effect. 

Since Jason requires the masks to catch up to his enemies.. should one of them wear the mask, Even if the time limit is cut in half.. The results would be. WHAM!!!! Jason is back handed across town, His body soaring through the street, knocking out Kanon's men left and right with no signs of slowing. "Heh, I could get used to this." Devistating.

"JASON!" Eve catchs his body, trying to use her feet as a means of stopping his momentum, But insted she rips up the concrete road beneath them, until finally they crash into a building and stop. "J..jason..." Eve coughs, blood dripping from her mouth. "J..Jason!" She shakes the captain, but he doesn't seem to move. "Dead already." Kanon stands over the two. "The mask hasn't even worn yet."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 16, 2009)

With the Unnamed Crew-

They approach the castle and stop for a moment to look up at the huge structure. It has many floors to it, and is made from sturdy black stone, "We'll be going to the top, so brace yourselves for quite the hike," one of the guards tells the pirates.

As they make their way up the stairs Tatsu has a slight look of concern. He could be walking them straight into a trap, and this would not be the best time to do so. Their main fighting force, Shin Annie and himself, aren't at their best. With Annie hurt and Shin not even present, it could be a problem. The others also remain slightly injured from their fights in the tournement.

The group finally reaches the top of the huge tower and walk into a massive room which resembles a king's court. A men lined up with trumpets begin to play. A well dressed, snobby looking man walks forward and clears his throat, "It is your honor on this glorious day, to be joined by the Great King and Queen-" but he is cut off by a woman's screeching voice, "STEVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

Tatsu's eyes grow wide, "M-Mom?!" A well dressed woman with dark black hair rushes out into the room, "Steven! Good to see you son," A man with crown resting in his long silver hair walks out, his robe drifting along the ground. He rubs his fingers against his well groomed silver beard, "You've grown quite a lot over the years," Tatsu remains in shock, looking at these people, they are, they are, "King and Queen Brimtale..." The announcer says in an annoyed tone.


----------



## Vash TS (May 16, 2009)

*Airebis Island*

A few days later 

Marc walked into the "throne room" as they called it. Tetra was busy drawing a few maps and Fire was playing with Storm and Cloud. Akawana was reading a book and Smirnov was sparring with Simo

"*Simo I really can't help you much*" Smirnov said drinking from his gourd
"*My style of fighting is not something i can teach to you*"
"*The man that taught me was the same size as me*"
"*You just don't have the body type*"
"You are right" Simo said looking a little downcast

He was still down about his loss to Chico, for all the days after he was training to increase his competency in melee combat. He tried with Tetra and it didn't work he just didn't have the foot speed necessary to properly use the skills she taught him. He tried Fire also but she fought purely on instinct there was nothing she could really teach him because technically she didn't know what exactly she was doing while she was in the heat of battle. she just reacted.

"*You need to figure out your own style*" Smirnov said
"What about Marc?" 
"His style is self taught" Tetra said 
"You don't have the agility for his style either and since he got his Devil Fruit he's integrated it into his style a lot"
"What's going on here" Marc said as he looked dumbfounded at everyone
"Simo is trying to figure out how to increase his melee proficiency"
"Bah he's pretty fucking awesome, he needs to snipe fuckers and let us do the hard work."
"I can't lose anymore though" Simo said his voice sounding depressed as he left the room
"What's up with negative Nancy there" Marc said looking at the door

Tetra jump kicked Marc and he fell to the floor and slid a few paces

"You are so insensitive"
"You remember how you felt when you lost to that monkey guy?"
"Wow that is fuckin low, did you have to bring that up?"
"Well that's how Simo feels right now"
"He's a Black Sword Pirate he won't lose again" Marc said sounding determined
"When will the log be set?"
"One More day" Tetra answered as she walked back over to her maps
"Good we can be gone off this frozen hell"

There was a loud bell toll

"Someone is at the door" Fire said standing up

Tetra left the room and came back after a few minutes followed by the mayor of the town

"They are having a feast for us tonight in the village" Tetra said with a smile
"Free food" Fire said lighting up and the wolves barked
"Free *alcohol*" Marc and Smirnov said in unison
"Lets get ready to go to the feast guys" Marc said springing up and bounding out the room
"I swear....."Tetra said shaking with anger


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 17, 2009)

Mathias followed cautiously behind Eddy as they searched the palace for King Jafar. Mathias could vaguely recall his way around the palace from when they first arrived and received their "greeting" from the pink woman Yaola. Soon they reached the grand dining hall where an armada of guards awaited them with Yaola at the head. Yaola had a look of superior disgust on her face. 

"You pirates have caused enough trouble as it is! The slaves....I mean citizens.. have bared witness to your recent actions in the Kingdom and have began to revolt. Do you know what you insolent fools have done? Do you understand the consequences of such actions? DO YOU UNDERSTAND THE TROUBLE I WILL BE IN?!" Yaola pointed at both Eddy and Mathias in a furious rage.

Eddy was busy scratching his head the entire time and then looked up to Yaola. "Did you say somethin?" Eddy said in confusion. 

Mathias shrugged his shoulders and yawned a bit. "She did but you didn't miss much. All she did was go on and on and on about how much trouble we've caused and how mad she is. Things like that." Mathias said plainly.

"Oh ok..... Now where's that bastard king?" Eddy said looking around frantically. Yaola's face was furious. She balled up her fist in anger and shook with fury. "KILL THEM NOW! DESTROY THESE SORRY PIECES OF TRASH!" Yaola yelled in a fit of rage.

Mathias advanced ahead and a group of guards quickly went to surround him. "Give up you worthless pirate. You're completely surrounded and outnumbered." One of the guards said. Mathias grinned a bit and began to twist his body from side to side. "I may be outnumbered, but you guys are outmatched." Mathias said as he started spinning on his left foot. Using his arms, Mathias was able to gather wind to propel himself even faster giving him the image of a mini twister. "Great twister of Zephyrus!" Mathias exclaimed as he knocked all of the guards away with winded punches.

Eddy smiled as the other group of guards approached him. He placed both of his hands on the ground and pressed it firmly with his fingers. The floor began to tremble as if a quake was coming through. "Mass crunch!" Eddy exclaimed as a great crack in the floor appeared and crumbled to pieces, dropping every guard that approached Eddy into the lower levels of the palace. All of the debris piled on top of them. 

Mathias looked at Yaola and crossed his arms. He cocked his head a bit and and raised his right eyebrow. "So miss lady, are you going to fight us too or will you just step aside?" Mathias questioned.

Yaola backed away slowly and began to make a run for it. Eddy and Mathias followed her accordingly. She lead them down a long great hall decorated in lavish paintings and pottery. Yaola then burst through giant doors that lead into what looked like the outside. It was a giant courtyard like area with a glass dome surrounding it. In the center of the area a tall, large man decorated in bronze shields with spikey blue haired awaited them. 

"You took the bait quite nicely. Clease, eliminate these two! Do not let them reach the King's chamber ahead!" Yaola said pointing towards the large doors at the other end of the courtyard. Yaola herself began walking towards the doors and entered them.

Clease looked at the two and shook his head in pity. "I'm Imperial Guard Clease of Quam Kingdom, the strongest guard here in the kingdom and personal guardian of the King. Neither of you will be making it past me, but you will make it past to the next life. Gehehehehe!" Clease mocked them.

Mathias took his crane fighting style and looked Clease directly in the eyes. "Eddy-san, you advance ahead and take out the king. I'll take care of him." Mathias said as he out reached his arms towards Clease. Eddy nodded and started to advance ahead. "Alright Mat, I have faith in you. Stay alive!" Eddy said attempting to move past Clease.

Clease seemed appalled by this action and went to crush Eddy with a punch. "Gale force palm!" Mathias said as he struck Clease in his midsection with a winded open palm where one of the shields were, sending him flying back. "Go!"  Mathias exclaimed as Eddy proceeded towards the doors. 

"Lets see what you can do." Mathias said motioning for Clease to come at him.


----------



## the_sloth (May 17, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Bolt jumps down from the roof with his hands in his pockets.  "Nice to be seein ya again." Rex pounds his way through the crowd. *"BUT WHERE THE HELL IS EVE!"*  A pirate runs toward Bolt and swings his sword vertically.  He side steps and then does a roundhouse kick, sending the pirate into a group of his friends.  "Beats me."  Belle shoots another arrow, wrapping up a large number of pirates together.  She then turns to Bolt.  "You better now, Chris?"  He turns to Bolt with a bored, yet disgruntled look on his face.  "Pffft, I wasn't feeling bad in the first pl-  WATCH OUT!" A woman had made her way to Belle, jabbing forward with what seemed to be a scalpel.  Belle was bobbing her head, dodging the stabs except for a few cuts on her arms.  Belle then backflips and creates a space between the two.

The woman brings the scalpel to her mouth and licks the blood off of it.  Lightening strikes, revealing the woman's piercing yellow eyes.  "Sorry~  I couldn't help myself~"  Bolt steps forward with one hand in his pocket, the other with a sai.  "Sorry lady, but you're gonna have to-"  Lightening strikes again, causing Bolt to freeze for a brief moment.  The woman had already made her way in front of him, the scalpel aiming straight for Bolt's face, when suddenly, an arrow zooms by and wraps around her arm.  She quickly turns and pulls at it.  "What is this!?"  Belle tightens her grip on the rope and tugs at it, dragging the woman slightly.  "I can't stand people using medical tools improperly."  With another pull, she lifts the mystery woman and spins her into a building.  

Belle then turns to the rest of the crew.  "Everyone, make your way to the docks!  And find Jason and Eve!"  With a slice and cut, Kama takes down another dozen men.  "I'm on it."  He throws something at the ground, creating a veil of smoke, and is nowhere to be seen when it clears.  "Now that man be an interestin' one."  Rex swings and smashes his guitar and makes his way down further.  "I wish I had cool ninja tricks..." he moans as he jumps from pirate head to pirate head, bashing them unconscious as he does so.  Bolt stands there slightly for a moment, still in shock as the sky lights up again with another lightening bolt.  The rubble begins to move as the mystery woman begins to get back up again.  "Get out of here!  I can deal with this myself!"  Bolt snaps out of it and turns to Belle, but then begins to run down toward the docks as well.

Belle then turns back toward the woman, who begins to literally lick her wounds.  "Mmmmm~  You'll be fun to disect~"


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 17, 2009)

Eddy continued his way heading straight for the King's room. "All these people....all these years....." 


Eddy was running when finally arrived in front of a huge door made of silver and gold. Using his both hands he pushed the door with all his strength. He walked inside a magnificent room, the king was waiting on his throne 
"So you made it. I guess that you worth a fight with me. Muahamuahahmuaha" the King started laughing loud enough to be heard across the whole palace.
"Dude, you are insane, aren't you?" Eddy said calmly.
"You think that you can change the fate of this island...I only see that the insane one is you after all." The king stood up and walked some steps forward.
"I am waiting, weak fool!" the King said.
Eddy run forward in high speeds trying to deliver a direct punch but something stops him.
"Melting Wall!!" The King exclaimed as a wall made of liquid clay appears covering Eddy's hand.
"What the ...??" Eddy drew his arm out of the clay wall but he noticed that his whole arm was heavier and could not even open his finger.
"You see what power I have...Muaahha mUhahaha I will make you a statue!"
The King was too confident when Eddy just continued attacking with all his might without thinking about nothing.
"Prison Body!!!" The king said as clay started flowing down and covering the king's whole body.
Eddy's body and especially his feet and arms were covering in clay more and more after each attack. "Crushing Fist!!" Eddy exclaimed as he focused his strength and with his right fist delivered one final punch on Jafar's stomach sending and smashing him on the wall at the opposite side.
"Damn you....ha huh hah ha...." Eddy was heavily breathingwhile falling on left knee and putting his right hand on the floor. His both feet and arms were useless anymore covered in solid clay after all.
King Jafar was fine even after this punch as he walked away of the wall moving once again forward Eddy.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 17, 2009)

With the Black Sun pirates + The Magnificent Shrimp-man Kilik VS Longhorn

The marine Commander, who already was holding his own against the many Fishman, grew to enormous proportions."Ai....."Kilik just stood there for a moment, staring at the Goliath."That's why I hate Devilfruit users even more then normal shaved monkeys."Kilik's theory was that humans were the wealthier monkeys, those capable of getting their hands on shaving materials.this also explains why he doesn't just hate humans, but monkeys and apes as well.

"Dolphin Spin Kick!"Surprising all, Nila just dove in headfirst, this helped the others to overcome their initial shock of seeing something as ludicrous as a Zoan user becoming gigantic.Nila never hit her mark though, she was caught by Longhorn's hand.With those powerful hove like fingers, she could be crushed any second now and so the other leaped in to help her.Nila herself used her electricity discharge.

"Go for the knees!"Kai yelled, his first thought was that a humanoid structure of that size would have trouble enough supporting itself, by going for the knees they had at least a chance at defeating him.Ginkai grabbed his hunting knive and jumped up to save Nila, Schmee and Tigre helped him, all three of them beating into the arm in hope of getting it to let go of the dolphin Fishwoman.

The remaining Fishman went for the knees, Kai drove one of pipe hitch knives into the left knee of Longhorn, he was later joined by Rensuei who dug his spines into the knee.On the right knee first Kilik grabbed hold of the knee with his right claw, it wasn't suited to deal much damage to an object of such an size, at best tearing skin and muscle but Kilik's left claw was suited for this and it started cutting into the knee.Barni also attacked that knee, the basking shark opened his mouth wide and bit into the knee, when secured he used his hands and feet for support and started tear chunks of flesh out with his teeth.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 17, 2009)

Mathias vs Clease
Clease rose to his feet unharmed after being knocked back by Mathias's gale force palm. He cracked his neck and his knuckles and patted the shield that's on his chest. "You see these shields? You can knock me around all you want and I won't feel a thing. But, once I send you flying, you'll take the full blunt of the attack and feel everything!" Clease said as he started laughing.

Mathias withheld his stance and observed Clease as he spoke. The man's words were true. If Mathias couldn't find a way around those shields he may very well lose the match. "I guess I'll have to find a way around them, or break them." Mathias said with confidence. 

Clease began to laugh at that statement. "Gehahahahaha! Someome such as yourself could never accomplish that! These shields can withstand a bombardment of cannonballs and not have a scratch on them." Clease boastingly said. Mathias simply shrugged and motioned for Clease to come at him again. "Your point is?" 

"Oh I'll show you my point..." Clease said. He backflipped high into the air and landed on the upper wall of the glass dome perpendicular to Mathias. He used his legs to crouch and he held his right arm across his chest so his shield was in front of him. Clease then used all of his leg muscle and launched himself off the wall directly towards Mathias like a torpedo. "Missle plow!" Clease exclaimed. 

Clease was inches away from hitting Mathias when Mathias dodged at the last second by using a small air current conjured by his hands to push himself out of the way with the utmost of elegance. Clease created a mini crater. He jumped out of the crated and immediately sent of barrage of punches at Mathias. "Tank fury!" Clease commanded. Before Clease executed his attack Mathias formed the yin-yang sign with his hands and closed his eyes. "Harmonic wind fusion." Mathias said calmly as he began to dodge each one of Cleases punches with a graceful demeanor. It appeared almost as if Mathias's body didn't have any bones and he knew the attacks were coming.

After an unsuccessful attempt to hit Mathias, Clease was both baffled and angry. "What's up with that? How did you dodge each of my attacks like that?" Clease wondered. Mathias once again took his crane fighting stance. "You see, the harmonic wind fusion in essence allows the user to become one with the wind, allowing the user's body to become as loose and free flowing as the wind. Hence, my easy evasion of your punches." Mathias explained confidently.

Clease contemplated this and charged at Mathias once again. This time, he sent a punch directly at Mathias upper section and Mathias dodged down, exactly what he planned. Clease used the shield that was on his knee and smashed it into Mathias, sending him flying. "Tank knee buster!" Combined with Clease's leg strength and shield, that was a powerful blow.

Mathias flew into the wall of the glass dome. He slowly got up clenching his torso. He was bleeding a bit from his mouth and head. Clease wasn't the fastest fighter, but if he could land a hit, it will leave its mark.


----------



## Vergil (May 17, 2009)

The crowd around Heather and Dante were being entertained to a great show. Their argument had raged on, getting worse by the minute as more and more expletives were being thrown at each other. It soon turned into a name calling excercise. It was at that point that both realised that there WAS a crowd and they paused.

*"Uh....Any questions?"* Dante asked the crowd. To his surprise there was one

"Are you two going out?" one middle aged overweight man asked

"Are you a fucking idiot?" Heather spat stomping towards him. It was followed by a right hook to the face sending the poor man flying to the ground. Then two other guys rushed to him and picked him up. Heather's eyebrow raised open as she saw the identical features of the man on the other two.

"Triplets?!" She asked, having never seen triplets before.

"Don't be ridiculous. Don't you know where you are?" Another right hook followed for the insult of being thought of as ridiculous 

"Hey!" the third of the three objected and pushed Heather back. Heather's red mist descended as she drew out her knife and stabbed it into the offender. Dante sighed expecting a riot. But there wasn't.

"Dammit! You know how much one of those costs?!" one of them says pointing at the stabbed body

"HUH?!" both Heather and Dante say at the unexpected response


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 17, 2009)

Jafar approached Eddy as he grabbed him from his neck with his right hand and lifted him up. "You are not different from theothers you know...This is my kingdom and you are just anoter rat that runs between my feet." Jafar said and threw Eddy down as he turned his back on him.
"I was thinking of adding you in my collection..but I would like to torture you first and then kill you." Jafar said as he turn towards Eddy again "Clay Hook!" he said and his left hand formed a hard hook weapon made of solid and powerfull clay. "Agghh" Eddy pushed his jaws not to scream from the pain as the hood pierced through his left shoulder and Jafar was making it even more difficult by lifting him up slowly.

And then Jafar formed another spear like weapon on his right hand and as he was keeping him up he started stabbing him fast and continuesly. Such a behaviour like he was a demon, even if he knew very well not to showing his evil soul to others. Eddy's body covered with his own blood as it was flowing from the top to the bottom and filled even the floor under him.
But out of nothing Eddy was smiling. Jafar noticed it and stopped. _"What is he smiling...."_ Jafar thought even if somehow he knew the answer deeply inside him. "Why the fuck you don't die!!!" Jafar shouted.
Eddy was looking up and smiling as blood was coming out of his mouth."It is not all about power or money or fame....it is about heart, glory, friendship and a .....promise.." Eddy remembered the words of a familiar face..."I am smiling because I cannot die here. And this island will be free soon enough..."
"Damn you fool!!" Jafar was upset for once in his whole life and with force threw Eddy down. And this time he formed two hammers in his both hands.
"Punishment!!!" Jafar exclaimed as he smashed Eddy's face on the sides with his both hammers and then stepped back watching Eddy that was still standing alive.

But Eddy's body started falling down when people yelling outside of the palace could be heard and he stopped instantly in midair.
*"REVOLUTION!!! HELP US!!! LET US FREE!!!!!!"*

Eddy's upper face covered from a shandow. "Listen to them..." he exclaimed as he tried to stand up and the King was just waiting.
"What have you done!!" Jafar suddenly yelled as he run towards Eddy. 
Eddy pushed his right hand on the ground as he stood up with force and focused all his strength, heart and will into his clay fist.
"AGHHHH!!!" Eddy yelled. Both of them collided with a great force while Eddy delivered a punch straight on Jafar's stomach. A powerfull impact formed that sent Jafar away and the clay on Eddy's hand broke into pieces.

But the battle was not over yet....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2009)

"GRAAAAAAA!" Kent shouts, jumping on Derrick's back. The gohst man flies around wildly, desperately trying to throw Kent off, but the young captain holds on with every ounce of strength. Eventually, the wieght proves too much for Derrick, and the pair hit the ground with a dull thud. They begin htiing, scratching, kicking and kneeing each other, rolling around on the ground in a frantic struggle for dominance. Derrick starts to sink through the ground, and Kent takes the oppourtinuity to slam his forehead into his nose.

*Bam!*

Suddenly, Kent is caught in the side by a cannonball fired from the attacking pirates. It's only a glancing blow, but Kent is torn off Derrick and thrown a good 20 feet. "OW! SHIT!" Kent leaps to his feet, holding his side. "DAMN! I'M GONNA KILL THOSE GUYS!" He begins to run towards the pirate ship then turns back to Derrick. "YOU STAY RIGHT THERE! I'M NOT DONE WITH YOU YET!" He blurns suddenly, and the next minute simply isn't there. Derrick blinks and looks at Jorma quizzically.

"Yeah...he's kind of ADD like that...." Jorma mutters, rubbing the back of his head. He walks towards Derrick and extends a hand, helping him up. "Look. I can tell you're not a bad guy. It's obvious you want these pirates gone, and Kent seems to...agree." Jorma says drily, glanicng oer to wear Kent is attacking the initial raiding party, slamming their heads into the ground. "Anyway, our interests are the same. So what do you say to a truce? Let's show these guys a lesson, huh?" He extends his hand to shake.


----------



## koguryo (May 17, 2009)

*Nonki*

-Jae-Sung

Jae-Sung and Walterz were still jumping around the town and dodging attacks, _I gotta think of something._

While in the middle of the air, a blast of air struck Jae-Sung's gut, "UHH!"

The Pirate was on the ground directly beneath the falling Marine, "Shi-"

Jae-Sung launched his dagger downwards straight for the Pirate.  The Pirate shot another blast of air from his pistol and it shifted the course of the dagger slightly so that it would just barely miss him, "Oi!  Oi!  Gotta do better than that!"

The rest of the chain came down towards Walterz and stuck his body, "The hell!  Where is he?"

Walterz looked up in the air and saw Jae-Sung on his right side, "Fu-"

A dagger came flying towards Walterz at a high speed and he fired another one of his air bullets at it.  As Walterz fired the shot, the dagger shifted its course and went upwards.  Walterz saw that Jae-Sung raised his arm so that the dagger would shift slightly.  The dagger struck the ground next to Walterz and Jae-Sung came flying into where the dagger struck, "Shit!"

Jae-Sung extended his arm for a clothesline and was coming in very fast().  Jae-Sung was right in front of Walterz and his arm connected with the Pirates neck.  Walterz's head slammed straight into the ground and Jae-Sung stood over the Pirate, "Another opponent my ass!"

Jae-Sung felt a large blast in his stomach and was sent hurling in towards the large tree, "WH-"

Walterz shot a blast of air subconsciously while he was on the ground.

Jae-Sung came out from a hole in the tree and shook his head, "Damn!  He just rocked me.......like a Hurricane."


----------



## Vash TS (May 17, 2009)

*With Nicobi and Johi*

Nicobi and Johi circled each other and Sword clashed with Shoka wili and sparks flew. The two had been at a stale mate for sometime. 

"The year you spent as a slave really dulled your skills"
"Before at each of our spars you would wipe the floor with me"
"Maybe it's that bullet in your shoulder" Johi said smiling

He then swung his huge sword in a downward smash but Nicobi smashed the sword to deflect the blow but he couldn't follow it up when he tried to swing his right hand Johi and punched him in the front of his shoulder and the Shoki Wili dropped from his hand and clattered to the ground. He swung the other side of the Shoka wili but Johi jumped back. Nicobi hurled the huge axe and it hurtled through the air but Johi ducked and the axe planted itself firmly into the wall.

There had been noise for a while now and it was moving closer to the castle and it got clearer and clearer

"*DOWN WITH JAFAR!!!!! FREE QUAMN!!!!!!!*"

Johi went pale as the blood drained from his face

"You hear that?" Nicobi said with a smile his body feeling renewed
"The people want to be free. Your king and his kingdom are at it's end"

Nicobi picked up the other half of the Shoka wili and hurled it at Johi but he ducked it again and it planted itself into the wall close to where it's twin was. Johi took this opportunity to swing at the unarmed Nicobi but he clapped his hands together on the incoming blade and first pulled the sword toward him then he pushed it back at Johi and drove the hilt into his stomach. Johi doubled over and Nicobi hit him with entwined fists in his back knocking him to the floor face first. Nicobi made a mad dash for where his Shoka wili was embedded in the wall and pulled them free. he turned to face Johi who was getting to his feet.

"I'm done messing around with you" Nicobi said as Johi assumed his stance
"AXE WAVE" Nicobi boomed as he brought the Twin axes down and smashed them into the ground

They created a shock wave and huge cracks ran up to where Johi stood in shock and he was hurled backward and stuck a wall and fell slumped to the ground. 

"What was that" Johi said weakly as he he looked up 
"I never fought you seriously" said Nicobi shaking his head
"You were my friend I didn't want to hurt you."
"You were always weak in body and mind"
"I cannot let you live..."
"You won't kill me!!!" Johi screamed as he ran and jumped through the window of his room to his death
"A coward in life and in death" 
"May the Earth Mother take you to her final embrace" Nicobi said as he kissed his finger tips and touched them to his forehead.

Nicobi held the Shoki wili and walked out the room

"Time to go look for Eddy and Mat" Nicobi said as he walked down a corridor


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 17, 2009)

Mathias vs Clease: The Conclusion
Craters decorated the courtyard that Mathias and Clease were dueling on. Mathias stood some feet away from Clease breathing heavily and bruised up a bit. It was obvious that he had been dodging most of his attacks. Clease on the other hand barely had a scratch on him. He once again backflipped high into the air and landed on the wall of the glass dome perpendicular to where Mathias was. He once again held his shielded arm in front of his body and used his legs to launch himself at Mathias.

"Missle Plow!" Clease roared as he flew straight for Mathias. Mathias however quickly dodged to the left to avoid the collision. Though, this time, Clease held out his other arm like a wind to slightly change his direction and he collided directly with Mathias, plowing him into the ground. 

Clease jumped up with a satisfied expression on his face. "You can't dodge me forever weakling! Time to die!" Clease said as he backflipped onto the wall once again to use missile plow yet again to end the match while Mathias was subdued.

Mathias laid in the small crater for a moment, his entire body aching and bleeding pretty badly. He just gazed up at the sky for a moment contemplating things. "I choose this fate of becoming the world's greatest martial artist knowing how rigorous the road will be. Well, I can't back out now. He's just another stepping stone in a grand pond that I will conquer." Mathias said pulling himself to his feet. "I won't die nor will I lose here. If you think I will, then come at me." Mathias said while mean mugging Clease. 

"If you won't lose or die here how about I bury you here?" Missle Plow!" Clease ordered as he shot at Mathias. Mathias started spinning on his left foot. Using his arms, Mathias was able to gather wind to propel himself even faster giving him the image of a mini twister."Great twister of Zephyrus!" Mathias exclaimed from within the twister.

Clease collided with the twister that was Mathias and both attacks canceled out, leaving Clease hovering in the air defenseless and Mathias perfectly on the ground ready to attack. Mathias started spinning once again and held his fist into the air. He jumped up and nailed Clease in the chin with a spinning uppercut, sending him flying. "Notus's gust uppercut!" Mathias said. Mathias then started to rotate his arms in a weird manner, gathering wind around him. "Rising current!" He said as he thrust the wind at the ground propelling himself upward towards Clease.

Mathias grinned as he appeared in front of Clease in mid air. "We're in my territory now and I own this place. Now, prepare yourself." Mathias said, giving warning to Clease. With his arms, Mathias formulated the wind symbol. He then started thrusting his arms in each direction giving off violent winds. "Palm of wind style: Palm strikes of the 4 gates!" Mathias said as the wind gathered around his palms.

"Western Gate!" Mathias took his right palm and thrust it across Clease's upper body to the west, creating a powerful gust of wind in it's wake. The strike was so powerful it left of visual blue strike in the air. The strike shattered Clease's elbow shields.

"Eastern Gate!" Mathias took his left palm and thrust it across Clease's lower body to the east, creating yet another powerful visual blue strike in the air. It shattered his knee shields.

"Northern Gate!" Mathias took his left hand again and sent an ascending blow to the north of Clease, creating a visual air strike once again that shattered his back shield.

"Southern Gate!" Finally, Mathias used his right palm and sent a descending blow to the south of Clease, breaking his chest shield and sending Clease crashing towards the ground.

Mathias landed over him, triumphed in his victory.


----------



## Vash TS (May 17, 2009)

*Quam Kingdom*

Nicobi entered the room and saw mat standing oven a large man who was unconscious. He netered the room and walked over to Mathias

"Mathias, I see you dealt with Clease" 
"He's very strong, we fought a few times"
"That surely wasn't easy" Mathias said
"Where's Eddy?" 
"Eddy-sama went to fight the King"
"The King is very strong"
"We should go help" Nicobi said as he started walking forward
"Eddy-sama is very strong Nicobi-san" 
"He was very strong before he ate that devil fruit, and he's even stronger now"

Just then the castle started rumbling

"What was that?" Nicobi said looking around
"I don't know" Mathias said looking in the direction Eddy ran


----------



## darthsauron (May 17, 2009)

V and Gilmont exchanged glances after Garrick's shout.  "I was killing pirates in the graveyard," V said to his commanding officer.  Gilmont stared at the ground.  "And I was, uh, with him," Gilmont said sheepishly, hoping Garrick wouldn't smell the alcohol on his breath.   

*Somewhere on the Grand Line...* 

Arcturus Goodfellow flexed his armored hand.  He felt stronger already.  He was in a dark room with a dim light attached to the ceiling.  Several men wearing suits stood around him.  "So you want me to kill the pirate? This William?" he asked the scientists.  "That's right.  We want you to make sure he's dead. That's why we gave you that armor," the leader of suited men said, pointing at Arcturus' new armor.  "Can I go after my son once I kill him?" "Of course," the suited man replied.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 17, 2009)

With the LTP-

James cuts through another group of pirates and then stops, "Eh? Where am I?" He looks around and then hears a man's voice, "You're approaching the Kanon Pirate's ship..." He looks up and sees a man with no shirt or shoes on and wielding a long katana, "4:58, 4:59, 5 minutes..." He counts with his eyes closed and then leaps down and lands in front of James, "I am Coval, the Konan Pirate's swordsmen," He observes James' swords, "A fellow swordsmen, and wielding four swords. It must shows that you need more blades to make up for your weakness."

"WHAT!" James shouts enraged, "I'm actually a Five Sword user, but I won't even need the fifth one to deal with a wimp like you!" He quickly turns his head, whiping the water from the rain off his face and readies two of his swords, "Bring it!" He rushes forward.

With Derrick-

He eyes Jorma's extended hand and pauses for a moment. The man he had attacked before was...offering a truce? Of all the pirates that Derrick has encountered, this was the first time any had tried this approach. He slowly extends his hand, unsure and Jorma helps him to his feet, "Well, I'm not used to taking pirates on mid-attack, so I guess help wouldn't hurt."

He takes to the sky after Kent and joins into the battle, "We'll finish that battle some time, but right now there are bigger fish to fry," he mentions to Kent as he slams his staff down on a pirate's head, "Plus, I bet I could take twice as many of these punks down as you..." he adds with a grin as he takes another one down.

With the Unnamed Crew-

"STEVEN!" A new voice shouts from the corner of the room, "K-Kara?" A girl around 17 with long red hair joins Tatsu's parents, "Ah yes, we brought Kara from the old island as well. She has been such a help, that we promised her that she could marry you and become the Princess of the castle," his mother tells her son. 

Tatsu turns his attention from the girl back to his parents. He still has a blank state on his face as he looks into the eyes of his parents for the first time in years, "You...you...YOU SELL ME TO CIRCUS FREAKS AND ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY IS HOW TALL I'VE GROWN!!!!" His roars shakes the entire castle, "Now Steven-" His mother tries to speak, "STEVEN'S DEAD! I'm Tatsu now!" 

"Son, you were dangerous, and we were very poor at the time," His father says, "When the men from the Circus came, they had such a wonderful deal for us! We were payed a fortune and continued to get the prophits that you made in shows!" He shouts joyously, "However, when you burned the Circus down, we stopped making any money at all, and it isn't exactly easy living as Royalty without money,"

"Luckily, the Floating Kasu Circus will be making a comeback soon, and what would they be without their star attraction..." his Father claps his hands and all of the trumpet players, as well as a huge amount of guards who enter the room draw guns and other weapons and point them right at the crew.

Kara turns to the King and Queen with a face of shock, "What!!! I thought you said I would be a Princess!" The Queen laughs, "Oh don't worry honey, we will be sure to wed you two off before the Circus makes it's big return," They all begin to laugh.

Tatsu grinds his teeth together and then transforms into Dragon Point and shouts, "HOW COULD YOU SELL YOUR OWN SON!!! TWICE!!!!!!" He busts through the roof of the castle and swings his tail into the guards.

His father steps forward, "Now Steven, did you really think we would let our son be a pirate like my idiot brother? Atleast your brother has a successful job, he's not just an idiot thief," Tatsu ignores their comments and swings his tail around rapidly taking out more guards. His father sighs, "Call in the Elite Guards, and Kara will you be joining in the battle?" The girl smiles and draws a huge broadsword. She lifts the heavy blade into the air with incredible strength and charges forward at the pirates, "I will be a Princess!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2009)

_*Onboard The Dark Justice...*_
The remaining 64 Marines of the once 300+ crew of Taskforce Absolute Justice stand nervously on deck. Garrick, still freshly wounded from his battle, paces back and forth angrily across the deck. 
*
"TIME FOR  SOME HOUSECLEANING, MOTHERFUCKERS!!!" *

In the front of the line, all of his remaining senior officers stand at attention looking warily at Garrick. Clemens stands with her eyes pointed at the floor, her right arm is wrapped in a sling and she still bears scratches and bruises across her neck, thankfully not her face she thinks. 

"HAWTHORNE STEP FORWARD!!" Garrick announces. A battered and bruised Hawthorne steps forward. "Why should you be worthy of serving in this crew?" Garrick growls at him. Hawthorne sighs, "Well....AAAAGH"
Suddenly Garrick grabs him by the throat and tosses him like a missile into the air, landing into the water about half a mile away.

"WRONG ANSWER!!!!!" Garrick bellows. "YOU CAN SWIM BACK TO BASE...^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!"  He repeats the process with three other officers. Next Garrick steps in front of Clemens and stares down at her. Clemens shakes slightly, even though she's had him wrapped around her pinkie in the past, she's not so sure anymore since the battle with Darver. Clemens prepares to form a mirror just in case.

"Meet me in my office," he grumbles at her. Clemens breathes a sigh of relief and salutes, "Yes sir!" she responds with a smile and struts away. As she passes by V she snidely blows him a kiss and mimes putting her index finger across her neck at him.   

Next Garrick stands in front of Lt. Junior Grade Prince. "Give me one good reason why I shouldn't toss you out with the rest of the trash?" he growls at him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 17, 2009)

Shin VS Tao Ran

Shin was back flipping from building to building while destructive air thrusts were launched by Tao Ran.Though seemed a lot stronger then Shin remembered but Shin had defeated him before and had only improved since their battle.While he was evading the attacks, Shin was retaliating with Gail Splitters but these air slashes were skillfully dodged or blocked by Tao.

"Ah the good old fashioned battles, I've missed these."Shin was enjoying himself, an all out battle like this, against a worthy opponent while they smashed trough buildings and launched themselves in the air."I have missed this."He sighed, somehow he had to think back at the VS Vergil battle, though he couldn't quite remember how it ended."I won."Well of that he was sure.

Shin dropped between two buildings, then proceeded on ground level while Tao continued sending air thrusts in the vicinity of Shin, who could see holes and small explosions take place near him.His instinct though capable enough to let him dodge them and he made use of the holes to move from one store to another."Candystore?"He stopped briefly, Tao's assault had ended as the man must've assumed he had hit his target or that this was pointless.

"Hmmmmmm candy."He drooled briefly, then shook his head and focused on the battle again.He could always "shop" later, with all of the chaos here looting was bound to occur so why shouldn't he join in when he has the time?
The only thing better then candy was free candy after all, it had that special sweetness."I hope they have a tobacco store around here."Shin suddenly froze, sensing Tao's approach.

He pointed his sword in the direction he was sensing him, or at least the direction his gut was pointing towards, reversed his blade and then launched his attack."Reverse Sirocco."The wall exploded, debris coupled with the attack itself smashed into Tao, who had no way of defending himself from this attack.He was sent trough another wall, then another, before he finally came to a halt, the building he had landed in came down on him.

"That's it?"Shin was honestly disappointed."If I would've known that you were this weak I would've gone head to head right away instead of playing around like I did."He slowly climbed over the rubble that was in his path, though was surprised when the pile of rubble that contained Tao exploded and a glowing Tao got up."He was brimming with white energy and so was his spear."<I will demolish you with the power given me by the great commander Yoh!>"He announced in Nihonese.

The glow started to fade over Tao's body, except for his eyes, his spear though was different.A golden energy started condense around it, eventually it solidified.The spear had growns slightly longer, the spear head though had increased several times in size and right under it a large spiked sphere had formed, Shin could've sworn something resembling a head was attached to that sphere but didn't have time to pay much attention to it.

Tao dashed forward and smashed his spear into Shin with such force that Shin was sent flying trough several buildings before landing into a fountain."Damn, that's why I hate devil fruit users."Unaware Tao on his own was no Devil Fruit user and empowered by Yoh's ability.Shin unsheathed his Demo-Nisshu Dusk as well.

Shin and Tao raced towards each other, Shin noticed that Tao's speed hadn't increased at all, something he found odd with that power increase.When they were in slashing range they started stabbing and slashing at the other, while evading, blocking the other's attack.It didn't take Shin long to notice that Tao's strength hadn't increased either, hell only his spear's destructive power had increased and one specific thing about Tao had changed.

His fighting style, while  his style mostly revolved around a lot of stabbing with the spear head while now the stabbing had become rare, instead a lot of spinning and strikes with the pole were incorporated in his style."Wait I get, Shin blocked a strike with his swords and then kneed him in the gut, making Tao stumble backwards."Crossing Squall!"With one sword starting down, the other up.He performed the Squall attack in seperate direction.Tao managed to block one with the spearhead but the other slashed trough the wooden pole and his chest.Shin followed up on this immediately, he took one step forward and then called out."Dual Lightning Striker."He stretched back as far as he could, and then slashed both swords right trough Tao, one trough the neck and the other trough his waist.

As Shin stared at the death body the glow in Tao's eyes faded and the energy sources started to gather themselves.Two Hitodama, the firy spirit orbs from the Nihonese mythologym and then flew off, unknown to Shin they were heading back to the man that had created them."It really wasn't that much of a power increase."Shin commented, he believed he had figured out the mechanics behind it."Whatever those things are, they can empower weapons but instead of making Tao more powerful, that Hitodoma like thing gave him a set of fighting skills that belonged to someone else, some kind of pole or ax wielder that may have been more skilled or powerful than Tao but with the wrong weapon and a weaker body it actually disadvantaged Tao."

"I should head to the castle."Shin said as he climbed over the ruins and set off.By the time he arrived he heard the sounds of battle and doubled his pace.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 18, 2009)

_Marine Base G17_

Trying desperately to break free, Nila kicked and kicked on Longhorn's flank, but the zoan barely budged. The other fishmen fought hard to break her free, but the damage they did was not enough.

"Ugh...No...I have to find dad..."

Nila unleashed a thunderbolt facebuster on Longhorn, aiming the attack on his horn when he was about to swing her on the direction of the other fishmen. Longhorn felt the sting of the attack, his own horns acting as a sort of conductor for electricity. 

The others took advantage of this, and unleashed a series of attacks all over Longhorn, with the drunk fishman tripping him over and helping free Nila.

_Windy Dirge_ 

"This is crap!!" Uno yelled inside the crow's throne, surprising Cass and Matyr, who were discussing something about new guns.

"How the hell did the girly snake guy survive the girly bomb guy's ultimate blow!? Don't they know the Pokemon Elemental system is the universal one in manga!?" A wave of Nihonese insults followed, none of which Cass and Matyr understood. Finally Uno left the throne, mutterin about reading those new Green Lantern comics from some South Blue publisher. 

"....so, can you stick those shotguns together and turn them into a machine gun like in the catalog?" Cass asked.


_Windy Dirge, Jun's room_

Jun Fei Qin was meditating silently. It took her longer than expected to recover from her injuries. Her meditation was broken when a thin, effeminate young man in a blue sweatshirt and trousers holding a tray of tea entered, his long hair fixed in a ponytail.

"Would you like some tea?" Rek asked.

Jun narrowed her eyes, and turned herself so she didn't face Rek. 

"All right, I'll leave this here then." Rek placed the tray down next to her, and left the room. Seconds later he went back inside, poured himself some tea, and left again with a cup full in tow.

"Still won't talk to me, that girl." Rek remarked as he went up the deck to see Elza sparring with Ruru, both in Zoan form.

"Take this!" Elza flings her blade at Ruru, but the old butler dodges the attack. Elza's sword flies, and crashes through the crow's throne

"Agh! That almost hit me!" Matyr yelled.

"I suppose I should check on lord Matyr." Ruru said.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2009)

Next Garrick stands in front of Lt. Junior Grade Prince. "Give me one good reason why I shouldn't toss you out with the rest of the trash?" he growls at him.

Prince bites his lip. "Because of my fun personality, dazzling good looks, and unbelievable awesomeness?" He's still kind of giddy from the pounding he took from Innana. Garrick moves forward slightly, and suddenly Prince's survival instict kicks in. "OrbecauseIobeyordersandcancreatesophisticatedillusionstodistract,capture,orinccapitatetheenemy." Prince says breathlessly. "Did I mention that that coat looks great on you sir?" He adds as an afterthought. _Please dont kill me, Please dont kill me, _


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 18, 2009)

Eddy cleans the remaining pieces of clay on him and walks towards the window.
He can see many people with torches on their hands and other working tools to be used as weapons on their hands. They all stop for a moment when they notice Eddy looking them from high above and then all together raise their hands and yell for him!

Eddy turns inside again as Jafar walks forward clearing the dust over him and speaks "You have done well of using the clay on you against me. Nobody ever touched...until now. But as you see you are not able to beat me. If you continue this fight you will die, so why don't you become my servant?"
Eddy looks down, his face is serious "My friends are fighting right now relying on me...these people are relying on me as well....and you ask me to join you?" Eddy raises his head slowly with his dark eyes and looks him at the eyes.
"Huh.....You are going down...and this place as well...!!!" Eddy says as he puts his hands on the floor and pushes "Mass Quake!!" a cracking sound can be heard "Keigai Seken!!" the floor cracks and crumbles and even the walls around start breaking. The whole room starts collapsing and the floor falls under their feet. "DAMN RAT!!" Jafar yells as he falls down being followed by the ruins over his head.
But they both land to a dark room that seems to be in the total bottom of the whole palace. Theere was something like a secret opening under the king's room that was leading straight at the bottom passing all the other rooms and floors. Eddy stands up and Jafar as well as he pushes some rocks away from him.
They both stand with rocks pieces of wood and other ruins from the destroyed part above them. But the attack was powerfull enough to form several cracks to the whole palace and all the walls but only enough to just weak them a little bit and not to destroy the castle.
"You only manage to destroy my room, weak rat!"
"I keep my promises dude!" Eddy says with a smile as he raises his right arm.

"Let me show you something special" 
The ground starts shaking. The rocks and the ruins around seem like moving but then something like an even a more powerfull force draws them closer to Eddy's position.

"Freak!!" something strange happens and for the first time King Jafar acts like crazy. He is not even trying to attack Eddy, somehow it seems like he knows that Eddy has a greater inner power than him....The King runs to the ruins on the side of the wall and starts climbing up like ruined stairs as fast as he can.

Eddy keeps his right arm a bit closer to the ground
After all it seems like the ruins including the rocks or even the dust, wood and even pieces of the ground itself start becoming part of Eddy's arm.
"Titan Mode!!" Eddy exclaims as he pushes this time his left clear hand on the ground to keep balance and then starts lifting the right arm as it comes up like cutting it from its roots. "Titan Arm!!" Eddy exclaims again. A massive giant arm had been formed. The rocks combined with wood or ground pieces and everything else make it look realistic. There are even finger and even the dust is part of the whole giant thing.
"Time to end this!!" Eddy says as he pushes his own body limits to control his giant arm. "ARGHHHHhhhh!!!!!!" 
The king climed up but it is already to late. The huge fist moves up in high speeds even its great size destroying everything on its path. 
The whole palace starts shaking , the floors and walls around crumble and crack into pieces one after another as smoke and dust blows from everywhere....."AAARGHHHHHGHHH"  Eddy doesn't stop at all pushing up like punching with a giant hand straight up going all the way to the top of the palace itself.

*KABOOM!!!
*
*GRAKKKOBBOMMM!!!!
*



Everyone stops yelling from outside as a silence spreads across the island. The whole palace starts collapsing into pieces and then everyone sees something strange and huge coming out from the top like a god punching the sky as the ruins going down. Dust covers the whole place......the end of the king Jafar just came.....and everyone knew it deep deep in their hearts but they did't dare to even speak now....

*CRUGRRRBOOOMM!!!!*


----------



## Vash TS (May 18, 2009)

*Quam Kingdom*

The castle started rumbling and Nicobi and Mathias looked at each other as pieces of the roof caved in

"I think we should get out of here" Mathias said
"What about Eddy?"
"Don't worry about Eddy-sama" He will be fine
"I get the feeling that shaking has something to do with his Devil Fruit"

The two men tried to walk out the way they came but the corridors were caved in

"I'll make a way for us to pass"
"Hybrid mode?" Mathias said with a smile remembering how he shattered the door when they entered
"I have a seastone bullet in my shoulder so no Devil Fruit"
"I'll show you the power of the Shoka wili" Nicobi said lifting the two axes into the air

Nicobi walked toward the blocked corridor

"AXE WAVE" Nicobi said slamming the twin axes into the ground

A shock wave snaked it's way to the blocked doorway and blew the debris away

"That is pretty cool" Mathias said as the castle started rumbling again

The two men ran down the corridor with Nicobi clearing any obstacles in their path

"Eddy-sama is going to destroy the castle" Mathias thought aloud
"Well lets move faster" Nicobi said

The two men ran out into the castle court yard as the castle collapsed on itself and they sat there as a huge cloud of dust raised into the air


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2009)

Garrick looms over Prince staring down at him point blank range.  "You know the only reason why I haven't crushed your skull like a grapefruit is because you have a useful ability. The only problem is that such a power is wasted on a peon like yourself. If you fuck up one more time. I'm going to rip off your head, and have it stuffed. I'll put you right beside good ole Commander Colts head to keep him company..." Garrick growls, referring to the dearly departed Second in command of the ship who had betrayed them. 

Suddenly the Marine Captain grabs Prince by the right shoulder and flings him overboard as if he is naught but a feather, right into the drink. "That was for fucking up with Darver!!Have fun climbing back up!"  Garrick howls. Next Garrick stands in front of Gilmont and sneers in his face. "I don't have much to say to you, you worthless piece of shite. Goddamn turd of a Marine. Henceforth you are demoted to the rank of a Seaman Recruit and will be in charge of scrubbing all the toilets on this ship!"   

Finally Garrick steps in front of V, "And you my old friend. Are you going to make it a habit of failing me?"  Garrick asks the masked man.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2009)

Suddenly the Marine Captain grabs Prince by the right shoulder and flings him overboard as if he is naught but a feather, right into the drink. "That was for fucking up with Darver!!Have fun climbing back up!" Garrick howls.

Prince screams and hits the water with a splash.

"Shit! Shit!" He shouts, flailing uselessly. Or trying to at least. The sea had robbed him of any ability to move. _I wonder if he knows this'll kill me..._ Prince thinks to himself, desperately struggling for air. 

_Oh, he knows. He probably thinks it's hilarious._

_Good point. Got a plan?_

_Survive?_

_That sounds good to me too. Let's try it._ Prince manages to somehow keep his head above water, takes a deep breath, and screams. Eventually, a fodder drops a rope down. Prince grabs it gratefully and hauls himself up. He's breathing heavily, shaking seawater out of his hair. "Thanks for that."

The fodder salutes. "Don't mention it sir."

Out of curiosity," Prince says calmly, sitting down on the deck, "Who's Colt?"

"You really don't want to know," The fodder says, shaking his head. He points towards the front of the ship, where a stuffed head rests on a pike. Under the pike are inscribed the words: "mmmmm....smoking is good." Prince lets out a bitter laugh. "That it is my friend. That it is."


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 18, 2009)

*Marine Bas G17*

"Yuh aight gal?" Ginkai asked helping up Nila. But before Nila could answer Ginkai was sent flying across the beach by an open handed swat from the commander. Getting to his feet groggily he could see Rensui attempting to claw at the commander's face while Kai was attempting to hamstring him. But because the commander was so large and moving around so jerkily it was dangerous to get too close to him. A pistol shrimp fishman fired his claw but the air robbed it of its power and the commander was able to shrug it off without too much damage. Ginkai ran forward throwing himself into a spinning head butt catching the commander in the chest but he bounced off harmlessly and landed hard on the sand his head screaming in pain.

*Airebis Island with The Black Sword Crew*

Two men threw open the doors to the banquet hall and Marc stepped into the elegant hall looking around. Tossing his cigarette inside he stepped forward allowing his crew to step in behind him. Suddenly they were deafened by thunderous applause and were swarmed by grateful townsfolk. A group of girls hoisted Marc into the air and he swore loudly trying to get them to release him. But his obscenities were engulfed by the endless noise the townspeople were making. Marc was dumped in the seat at the head of the table and Tetra was forced to run forward prying girls off of Marc who were showering with kisses. This was made difficult by the fact she was also trying to restrain Marc who was attempting to draw his swords and swing them. The rest of the crew laughed loudly watching Marc and Tetra struggle around in the mob. "Bring out the food and drinks" the mayor said in a delighted voice. "FUCK YEAH" Marc roared trying to make himself heard. Several men brought out plates upon plates of various meals and the Black Sword Crew looked at it hungrily. It had been a while since they had been treated to a feast. "Before we dig in" the mayor said looking at the crew that had already piled food on their plates, Marc paused his mouth already full looking around. "We will have a toast to our heroes." Marc banged his head on the table, he just wanted to eat and drink he could do without the words of thanks. After a long and boring toast Marc was finally allowed by Tetra to shovel food into his mouth. The mayor clapped his hands again and four men brought out a massive barrel placing it on the table. "I would like you all to try our special frost distilled rum" the mayor said looking at the pirate crew. "RUM" Marc roared looking at the massive barrel wondering how much he could drink before they had to leave. Marc was poured a glass and he took a sip his eyes widening in surprise. "Unload everything from the ship" Marc said to Smirnov. *"Vhat?!"* Smirnov asked in surprise. "And fill the ENTIRE SHIP with this rum" Marc said reaching for another glass. Tetra cracked him over the head with her fist and the hall roared in laughter as Marc rubbed his head reaching for another glass.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 18, 2009)

With Shin

Shin had entered the castle, He rushed trough the corridors, hoping that that he wasn't too late.He had taken his time with Tao while only Tatsu and Jessie were in a good shape.In front of him was a spiral staircase, from which four guards emerged.They roared as they charged him, Shin though didn't even reach for her swords."G."He took the first one down with a right hook."T."A left backhanded smash knocked another guard down."F."A roundhouse kick knocked another one into a wall."O."With an uppercut the final guard was taken down.

"Combo."He finished, well just because he thought things like that were cool.With all the guards groaning or passed out he continued on.He rushed down the staircase and soon arrived where his crewmates were.He saw some random girl swinging one of those big ugly foreign swords around (From Shin's viewpoint) with several other unknown assailants attacking his friends. 

Though before he reached his friends, he got this feeling in his gut and he could just draw both of Katanas, with his third sword being a Nodachi, and crossed them in front of him in a defensive manner.A man sized steel ball, attached to a chain making it an appropriately named Ball and chain, crashed into him front and sent him flying trough a thick wooden door and slid across a ridiculously long dinner table.As he was slowing down he managed flip himself back on his feet, all the while continueing to slide across the table, and only came to an halt at the near end of the table.

*"The Vindicator came to bring the pain!!!"*An oddly proportioned man entered the room, the man's upperbody was heavily muscled while his legs....Well not so much.In his right hand he was clutching a large ring attached to the end of chain, the chain was slung over his shoulder with the steel ball on the ground behind him, which he was dragging along with him as he walked around.

Shin had just one question he wanted to ask the man."The Vindicator?, what the hell is a Vindicator?"It sounded familiar but he wasn't sure where he had encountered it before.

The man pulled up his mask, showing that he had a less then intimidating face and what was even more odd was the fact his voice didn't sound as intimidating as it did with the mask on*."Well my real name is Vinnie Goldstein, not even something fancy like Vincent or Vincenzo, just Vinnie."*The man seemed more like a lovable oaf then an fear imposing brute.*"Well Vindicator.....*"The pause made Shin assume Vinnie also had no idea what the word meant, well that and the fact he still hadn't answered his question.*"Well it sounds impressive."*

Shin had to chuckle."Well that clears things up."Shin liked this guy, The Vindicator may be trying a bit too hard but sure was amusing. "Shall we get this over with?"


----------



## Vash TS (May 18, 2009)

*Marine Base G-17*

The huge commander lumbered around the beach his knees weakened the group of fishmen attacking him relentlessly he suddenly roared and fell to his knees

"This is it" Rensuei said
"Bomboclaat star him ded"

The huge man toppled forward with Ginkai standing there staring at him falling toward him. Kai swiftly ran and knocked Ginkai out the way cursing under his breath

"I SWEAR..." Kai started then broke off

It was useless Ginkai had passed out. Rensuei looked over to the marine commander and saw him shrinking back to his normal size. Rensuei started walking toward the commander

"Lets get back to the ship" Kai said as he lifted Ginkai onto his shoulder
"Where are you going?"
"To get my jacket" Rensuei said with a smile on his face
"What will the rest of you do" Kai asked starting to feel Ginkai's weight

*Airebis Island with the Black Sword Pirates*

Smirnov staggered out the hall with Marc over his shoulder. That frost distilled rum really was awesome. Maybe he's use that instead of normal rum for his special blend. Tetra and the rest of the women walked behind the men as they headed back to the mansion. This was the first time they were truly united. They were scandalized with how much they ate and drank

"They are ridiculous" Tetra said scowling
"I'll have to deal with them tomorrow" Akawana said scowling also
"Yeaaaa" Fire slurred

She was probably as drunk as them good thing she was riding Storm

"Not you too" Tetra said looking at her accusingly
"What are you talking about?" Fire said looking at her with glazed eyes
"I'M DONE!!!!" tetra screamed

With that she ran ahead of them, as mad as she was she went ahead to make sure Marc and the rest had clean beads to sleep in.

"*Vhat is vrong with her?*" Smirnov asked turning to watch the rest of the crew
"What are you talking about?" Fire said looking at him with glazed eyes
"*Vatch her Storm she's drunk as a fish*" Smirnov roared

Smirnov burst out laughing and the others joined in. The next day headaches were abundant

"Good morning!!!!" Tetra said as she woke Marc
"Time to GOOOO!!!" Tetra said excitedly being more loud than she had to
"Oh Fuck Tetra do you have to be so fucking loud" Marc said rubbing his eyes
"It's like five in the morning"
"Nope" Tetra said opening the curtains

Sun blasted though the curtain and hit Marc on his face, he shrunk back like a vampire

"Get the boat ready and everyone then call me"
"*Come captain*" Smirnov's voice boomed as he lifted marc out the bed
"Everyone is ready and the boat is stocked full of frost distilled rum"
"RUMMM" Marc jumped out Smirnov's hands and bolted toward the bathroom

An hour later they were on the Black Sword waving good bye to the townsfolk as the boat headed toward the next island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2009)

Kara lunges at Annie, swinging her giant broadsword around like a tornado. "Yikes this chick is jacked!" Annie exclaims. She backpedals, bouncing awkwardly on her one good leg. Annie ducks the first slash and then two more, bobbing and weaving using her mantra to stay one step ahead. 

The gunslinger has had just about enough of this song and dance and is about to draw her revolver but Jessie intercepts Kara from the side and bum rushes her against a wall. Kara hits the wall with great impact but she springboards back to her feet. 

Jessie unstraps her new giant shipwright mallet which is twice as big as her two original ones which she lost back on Inana Island. This new model is made of Adam wood, she affectionately calls it the Franky Blaster, named after one of her favorite shipwrights. 

"You're no Princess and you don't deserve a nice guy like Tatsu!"  Jessie tells Kara. Then she looks at Annie, "She's mine!" 

Annie shrugs indifferently, "Fine you two Femazons talk it out. I'm gonna go sit down, relax, and enjoy the view..." 

"You think you can muscle in on my action!? I've been waiting forever for this chance!!" Kara yells at Jessie. "No one's going to stop me from being the Princess of this domain and certainly not a peasant bitch like you!!"

Jessie angrily slams her giant warhammer into the ground, causing the floor around them to shake, "But Tatsu doesn't like fat cows!" 

"Oh its on bitch!!" Kara yells and she charges at Jessie. Jessie meets the other woman's charge head on and they cross weapons. 

"Meow!" Annie says with a chuckle as she just relaxes next to a window. She reaches into her leather jacket and pulls out a silver flask of brandy, taking a swig.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 18, 2009)

*On The Black Sword with The Black Sword Crew*

"New bounties people" Tetra said waving a stack of papers in her hand. Smirnov corked his gourd and strolled over, Marc snapped out of his sleep, Fire and Simo dropped down from the Crow's nest and Akawana made her way over leisurely from where she had been sunbathing. "Marc is 22 million" Tetra read looking at the paper. *"Thats our captain"* Smirnov roared clapping Marc on the back which caused him to land roughly on the floor in a heap. "Smirnov is 18 million" Tetra said flipping the page. Marc decided to try exact revenge on Smirnov and clapped him on the back roughly roaring his approval. But all he ended up doing was hurting his hand. The crew looked at Marc confused as he fanned his hand about. "Just read the next fucking bounty" Marc said looking at Tetra. "Fire is 11 million" Tetra said turning the page again. "Its not enough" Fire said darkly "they will rue the day they think such a small sum would bring me down." "And lastly" Tetra said looking at the last paper. "Akawana you are worth 2 million" Tetra said looking at her disgusted, "for escaping with us." Simo's face fell but Smirnov quickly cheered him up stating Simo had just gotten down from Sky Island. There had been no time for the Marines to begin fearing him. Feeling Marginally better Simo managed a weak smile. "Ok thats it, everyone can return to their stations." Marc collapsed on the deck snoring and the rest of the crew resumed their positions. "Captain" Simo said from the crows nest. "Fuck what now?" Marc asked opening his eyes. "We have a boat approaching from the west" Simo shouted down. "Geez can't I get any fucking shut eye?" Marc asked climbing to his feet.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2009)

Annie sits idly by the window and takes another sip from her flask of brandy. *CLICK! * Suddenly a guard appears beside Annie with a silver plated revolver aimed at the side of her head. "Heh I thought you were a gun genius..." he mutters. 

The gunslinger calmly corks the flask of liquor and puts it back into her jacket. "And who might you be?" Annie asks him. 

"I'm the King's royal sniper. Name's Joe but most just call me The Gun Hand," he responds. 

Annie nods, "Oh that's a nice name. So are you really going to shoot a poor defenseless girl like me, hobbling around on a crutch....that happens to be a rifle...." she says. *BANG! * Joe fires at her point blank range. Annie swerves her head to the side and the bullet flies a millimeter past the side of her ear. Joe tackles Annie and they both crash through the window. 

_*Elsewhere on the Grand Line. In a swordmasters Dojo...*_
"Men are the ultimate tools of war. Women have no place in this world. They are frail and delicate creatures while we are strong and built to endure adversity. In this dojo only men are allowed to train. If you see a woman here and she's not carrying a plate of food then cast her from your sight!!" yells the old swordmaster as he strides past his class. 
*
"YES SENSEI!!"* all the students exclaims in unison. 
*
BABLAM!*

Suddenly the door to the dojo slams open and a tall blond haired girl enters. A long sword is sheathed on her belt. 

"What pig of a man dares cast me from their sight!!" she demands.


----------



## darthsauron (May 18, 2009)

V stared back at his superior officer, slightly worried.  He had never seen Garrick this angry before, and he wasn't pleased about it.  His hand was at the seastone knife at his belt.  V would not tolerate being thrown like Prince, and he knew if it came to blows he would have to end it quickly.  V didn't even know what he did wrong.  He had almost killed two pirates, but he didn't want to incite Garrick any further.  "No," was his answer, and he turned to leave, his hand still on his seastone knife.


----------



## Vash TS (May 18, 2009)

"*Captain I vill deal with this*" Smirnov said
"OK" Marc said

*SNORE*

"*Simo how much do you have so far?*"
"I see fifteen on deck one in the crows nest"
"None of them looks like the captain"
"*That's good enough for me*"
"*Simo don't start until I get aboard and I have their full attention*"
"*Fire and Tetra back him up*"
"*Akawana...you can keep sunbathing*"
"Yes sir she said with a smile"

The ship got closer and Smirnov gauged the distance and backed up. He broke into a run and dived across the open water and crashed into waiting Pirates. He took out quite a few of them with that initial attack. He looked around and saw men falling like flies with arrows and kunai jutting from their chests and faces and bloodied heads with holes in them.

Meanwhile in the captain's cabin

"What in Oda's name is going on out there"
"They told me he'd let me know when they were read to board the ship"

The captain was looking at a sliced up fruit on a plate

"When I eat this no one will be a match for me"

The door flew off the hinges and the captain got up but Smirnov grabbed him by his neck and carried him onto the deck

"*Here's the cap...*"
*TWANG
BOWW
SKISKK*

An arrow stuck him in the chest as a bullet hit the center of his head and a kunai caught him next to the arrow

"Sorry" Fire called 
"Where you saying something?" Simo called from the crows nest
"*They got blood all over me*" Smirnov said as he dropped the man on the deck

Smirnov walked back into the cabin and his stomach let out a huge rumble. He noticed the fruit on the plate and picked it up and threw the entire thing down his throat.

"*Uhh*" Smirnov spat
"*That must have gone bad*" Smirnov said spitting

He picked up a chest he found there and walked back outside and walked back over to the Black Sword to see Simo hanging over the side of the boat

"What were you saying? I couldn't hear you" Simo said 
"*I was trying to introduce you to the captain but then you killed him*"
"*You guys are so violent*" Smirnov said shaking his head
"Like you are any better" fire said looking him up and down
"Anything good?" Tetra asked
"*Just some gold*" Smirnov said putting the chest down
"Lets torch the ship and get moving" Fire said jumping across with a bottle and sloshing it all over the boat
"What's happening" Marc jumped up 
"I smell alcohol"

Smirnov looked at Fire and looked down to see his gourd missing

"*Hey give that to me*" Smirnov shouted

Fire had already dropped a match and lit the ship and was jumping back over.She threw it and Smirnov caught it and held the gourd upside down with a frown on his face

"Lets go" Tetra said looking at the log
"*FIRE!!!!!!*" Smirnov got up and ran after Fire but she was too fast and she easily avoided him 

The two chased each other for quite a long time until Smirnov got tired and sat down on the deck

"*I villl get you for that you little brat*" Smirnov called to her as she climbed up the rigging laughing


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2009)

Garrick grabs V by the shoulder and halts his movement. "You don't leave until I fucking excuse you!" Garrick growls at the masked man. 

_"No..."_ Garrick mimes in V's voice. "WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF ANSWER IS THAT?! AND DON'T THINK THAT I CAN'T TELL THAT YOU'VE GOT A KNIFE!!"

"You've got a choice. Swim with the Sea Kings or take care of that lot," and Garrick points at a group of five remaining senior officers, fodder all. They had failed Garrick miserably.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2009)

Sanya hummed happily as she flew. It was a beautiful night, and she was happy to be up in the air flying among the stars. She spotted some hawks and swooped down into formation right behind them. They either didn't notice or didn't care, and they flew on like normal. Sanya let out a whoop of excitement. Forget swimming with dolphins. Flying with hawks is where it's at! She banks and spins in time with them, gaily singing as she flies above the calm blue ocean.

_What's that? Down there?_ She thinks to herself. She pulls her arms and legs in, putting herself in a tightly contolled dive. when she gets close enough to see, she gasps in suprise.

It's a castle, and it's crumbling. A crowd of people stand outside it, but nobody utters a word. They seem to be waiting for something. Two boys stand in the front, and one is..._Cute!_ Sanya thinks excitedly. It looks fun, so she increases the speed on her dive. Quicky pulling up at the last minute, she ands directly beside *Matthias* and laughs. "Whoa, this is cool! What's going on here?"


----------



## Vash TS (May 18, 2009)

*Somewhere in the East Blue*

Tsubaki waved goodbye to her family and her town from the deck of the marine ship. She was to be carried to somewhere called Marie Joa to make gardens for World Nobles. She didn't know anything about it, the marine commander that came just made it very clear she couldn't decline. She gathered a few things and boarded the boat. The marine had told her she wouldn't have to worry about food or money because she would be paid and taken care of. She had decided she would go with them and then come right back home. 

They set out and she stayed at the back of the boat and watched as her island became a spec. The commander's name was Jean-Luke he came and got her and invited her to dinner in his cabin. They ate together and she went to her room and went to sleep she was extremely tired. She awoke to find someone trying to force their way into the room she bolted to the door and touch it with her palm and vines shot up from the door and sealed it shut. She was very scared she didn't sleep for the rest of the night. The next day Commander Jean-Luke knocked on her door and announced himself. She went to the door and opened the door the vines letting her do it easily.

"Why are you so locked up my dear?"
"Someone tried to break into my room last night" She answered
"Oh my that's terrible, I will make it clear to the men they are not allowed in this corridor after hours"

Tsubaki believed the man would take care of her he had such a nice face and a calm demeanor. The rest of the trip happened without much incident. She got to Marine headquarters and she was introduced to tall man 

"Hello my name is Lieutenant Karl Smirnov and I will escort you around here until my next assignment arrives"
"Hello my name is Tsubaki, it's nice to meet you" She held a hand out and he reached and shook her hand mechanically
"Would you prefer to rest before you got to work or got now?"
"Lets get started she said with a smile"

The two were carried to a huge castle with a surrounded by rolling hills it was very pretty by there were no flowers in sight.

"I guess this is my first assignment she said with a smile"
"It would appear so" Karl answered looking around the land

They got to the gate and there was a man with a collar on his neck. He read off a list and handed Tsubaki a map on how he wanted the place to look when she was done. She simply smiled and walked to the first area marked on the map. She reached into her seed pouch and scattered a number of seeds onto the ground took off her sandals. She needed contact with the soil to make her power work. She stood there and he hair blew up as Karl watched in amazement as a huge area of flowers sprung fort in a complex design.

"That is beautiful" Karl said with a smile
"Thanks, we have a lot more to do"
"Don't you want to rest here?"
"No, I will come with you, you never can tell what these world nobles have running around on their lands"
"I can protect myself Karl"
"It's Lieutenant Smirnov" He said with a smile
"Can't you just stand here and do the entire place?"
"No Lieutenant Smirnov" She said with a giggle
"I can't reach that far" 

They continued until the sunset and she wasn't halfway done. It would take a few more days of that until she was done. The next day they started early, there was something about Tsubaki. She made Karl relax and smile much more than he had since his loss to his cousin. He actually enjoyed spending time with her. After a few days they were finished. 

One day at marine headquarters there was a knock or the door of Karl's room in the marine Dormitory. Tsubaki entered and with a smile she said

"Lieutenant Smirnov would you accompany to Shabody Park?"

He got up from his chair and put his book down

"Of course I will" Karl replied with a smile

He'd come to like spending time with her and he spoiled her rotten, she make him think of a daughter he never had. The two set off toward Shabody Park, Tsubaki walking with her quarter staff and Karl flanking her with a broad smile on his face.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 18, 2009)

Quam kingdom
Mathias stood on the outskirts of the courtyard and watched the remainder of the palace collapse in front of their eyes. "Eddy-san really overdid himself this time. He brought down the entire palace within his wrath." Mathias said while watching the castle's downfall. 

Just then, a teenage girl descended from the air and landed directly next to Mathias. Mathias jumped back quickly from sheer reflexes and gave the girl a look of bewilderment. 

"Whoa, this is cool! What's going on here?" The girl said in amazement.

Mathias continued to give her a puzzled look. "You just flew! That's quite interesting. Would you happen to practice the martial arts known as "Palm of Wind"? There are legends that grand masters of that martial art knew how to fly!" An excited Mathias said. 

After seeing Sanya's confused expression, Mathias assumed the latter solution for this mystery. "Then you must be a devil fruit user. What devil fruit did you consume that gave the gift of flight?" Mathias continued to question.

One would think that someone would be terrified or on their defense if someone flew out of the sky at them. But not Mathias. Anyone who could utilize the wind to such mastery earned some of his respect.


----------



## darthsauron (May 18, 2009)

V's arm moved in a blur.  A knife sailed out of his hand cut the throats of every single one of the officers Garrick had pointed at.  V had killed them because he wanted to, not because he wanted to appease Garrick.  _"No,"_ V growled in a deep voice, imitating Garrick, "is my answer." 

V continued his rant.  "And yes, I have a knife.  I have several," V said, pointing to his belt of knives.  Just before Garrick could grab him, V continued.  His temper was rising.  Garrick had questioned him too many times.  But V decided to play the situation to his advantage.  He could get Garrick's attention off of him, and get rid of Clemens.  "You won't throw me into the ocean.  I'm the only one on this boat who's willing to tell you who Clemens is sleeping with."


----------



## Vash TS (May 18, 2009)

*Quam Kingdom*

Nicobi watched in amazement as the girl came out of the air and landed next to Mathias. He noticed them talking and felt a sharp pain in his shoulder.

"Excuse me" He said as he touched Mathias' shoulder
"Why haven't you introduced me to your friend" Nicobi said with a smile
"I don't know her name either" Mathias said with an embarrassed smile

Just then Nicobi fell to one knee

"Are you OK Nicobi-san?"
"I lost a lot of blood from the gunshot"
"I wasn't thinking about it until now"

Nicobi stood back up

"I'll go into town and have some look at it"
"You can wait here for Eddy and meet me in town"
"Alright see you in town" Mathias said

Nicobi waved to the two of them and was helped by a few of the onlookers toward town. he was well known by a lot of the people.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 19, 2009)

*On The Black Sword with The Black Sword Pirates*

Not too long after burning and sinking another ship the crew were on their way again. Tetra was doing handstand pushups for training. Marc was, well, being Marc peacefully snoozing on the deck. Smirnov was shaking the mast trying to get Fire down who was laughing at him. Simo was hanging on to the mast for dear life hoping Smirnov would give up soon and Akwana was still sun bathing. Marc awoke with a start and accidentally sent a barrel next to him flying overboard with a gravity push. "The rum" Marc shouted running towards the edge of the ship looking at the barrel float by. He was hopping over the side railing when Tetra and Smirnov roughly hauled him back on the ship. "NOOOO!" Marc said trying to escape "its the frost distilled rum." *"You can't swim"* Smirnov said forcing him to lie down. "The barrel is empty anyway" Tetra said exasperated, "I have been meaning to throw it overboard." "Maybe you should focus less on drinking and more on getting your fruit undercontrol" Tetra said looking at Marc. "You have had it for a while now you know." "Meh, when we get to the next island I will practice then" Marc said yawning loudly. Up top in the crows nest Simo and Fire were having a wager. "One thousand beli says I kill the seagull before you do" Simo said his eye pressed against his scope. "You are on" Fire said training her bow on the cruising bird. Fire released first her arrow whizzing through the air. But a gust of wind skewed its course and the bird was clipped struggling to right itself. Simo's gun let off a bang and the bird stopped moving all together plummeting towards the sea. However before it could land in the drink the boat cruised under it and Akawana was forced to shield herself from the falling carcass. "Sorry about that" Simo said looking down at Akawana. "Don't worry hunny" Akawana said smiling slyly. Its amazing we got this far Tetra said looking at Marc who had fallen asleep again.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 19, 2009)

_Marine Base G17_
"What will the rest of you do" Kai asked starting to feel Ginkai's weight?

"I'm going to find my father!" Nila said. Many of the fishmen imprisoned were all fleeing the island after the fight. Most of them stopped briefly to thank Nila and the others who fought today.

"Hey! You!" Nila's flounder fishman friend whom she saved earlier came up to her, carrying a log post in hand.

"I wanted to thank you for saving my life. Here, it's a log post to the legendary winebreak island, where the legendary wine is stored. I'd go, but after all this I just want to go home." The fishman handed Nila the log post and left.

Nila sighed. "Aw, that was sweet. But I don't have a ship to get there. Sure I could swim, but it's too tiring. Aw, father might be there at that island!


----------



## the_sloth (May 19, 2009)

-With Belle-

Belle then turns back toward the woman, who begins to literally lick her wounds. "Mmmmm~ You'll be fun to disect~"

Belle raises her bow and takes aim.  "Who are you?  And why are you people here?"  The mysterious woman begins to chuckle and slowly begins to grow into an insane laugh.  "Well, you can call me Marcia~"  She then begins to lick her scalpel clean.  "And as for why we're here," she then suddenly darts forward at Belle.  "Angel's Snare!"  An arrow with a rope attached to it is shot straight at Marcia.  She tilts her head slightly, dodging the arrow and rubs up against the rope, all the while getting closer and closer to Belle.  She then swings her scalpel at Belle's belly, who manages to dodge it by jumping back slightly.  Marcia rubs her cheek, where there is now a rope burn.  "Ohhh~  You're definitely going to be fun~"

-With Bolt-

He makes his way down to the docks with a couple of shipwrights.  He's at the rear, holding off a couple of pirates behind them.  He then turns around.  "Go on ahead!  I'll deal with these two!"  He then faces the two pirates, charging at him whilst swinging their swords.  "COME AND GET SOME!"  Bolt takes out his sai and raise them up to shoulders, forming an 'X' shape with his arms.  "Sakura..." and then all of a sudden, he appears behind the two pirates.  They slowly turn around, unsure of what had just happened.  "STORM!"  Suddenly, 'X'-shaped cuts appear each of their torsos, tearing up their shirts and spraying blood everywhere.  Bolt then puts his said back in their holsters.

The two shipwrights stare at him in awe and Bolt looks back at them.  "What are you waiting for?  GO!"  They suddenly snap back into reality.  "Oh!  Right."  They begin to run off.  "Thank you for the help!  We'll be sure t-"  As they were passing a window of a dark building, two long arms stretch out, shattering the glass and grab the men by their collars.  "WHAT THE HE-"  They are pulled back through the window.  Silence.  Bolt stands there in shock, as another lightening strike lights up the sky.  All that could be heard was an eerie laugh, coming from inside the building.  

_"What the hell just happened!?"_  He cautiously makes his way to the window to see what happened to the men.  "Are you two alright!?"  No response.  Only the laughter, as it got louder and louder.  Suddenly, an arm shoots out of the window.  Bolt dodges it, and grabs onto the arm as it is pulled back into the building.  He quickly lets go, and rolls onto the ground inside the building.  Its dark and now quiet.  All that could be heard was the rain outside, the dripping water from Bolt's clothes, and his panting.  His hand felt something warm.  Another lightening bolt strikes as Bolt turns around, showing the two shipwrights laying down on each other, covered in blood.  Bolt's eyes widen as he turns around.  A shadowy figure stands in front of the window.  "Seems you're different from those two."  Bolt draws out his sai as he remains crouched.  "Who are you?"  The man remains silent.  "I SAID WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!?"  The room whitens with light for a brief moment from the lightening, showing the man with a big crazy grin.  Bolt freezes for a moment, and suddenly, the man grabs Bolt's face.  _"How the hell did he reach me from so far!?"_  The man raises Bolt from the ground, as his legs are flailing, trying to get out of the hold.  "You can call me Mensoku."


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 19, 2009)

Everyone was waiting...except Mathias that inside him already knew who won this battle. They both had something to do so they could not lose or die so soon.

The cloud of dust was clearing over time as the ruins were scattered all over the place. Eddy was buried alive under the stones but this was not enough to stop.
Suddenly the upper stones started moving and a dark figure could be seen on the top of the hill. "Damn...my body..." Eddy was like he was swimming in a pool of blood. The others noticed him and just thought of the idea to be free even for a moment. They could not believe that their freedom just became true.
Eddy for a strange reason didn't yelled for his victory or something. He just walked down the hill of ruins and then fell down. His right arm was nearly broken with deep cuts on it as his body muscles were injured as well.

The incredible weight, the sharp matterials and all the energy he used for his final attack was too much for him and his own body for now. Even if he was great at close combat the devil fruit was something different from him.


----------



## Vash TS (May 19, 2009)

*Khazmodan Island, Ironforge*

"ISLAND SIGHTED!!!" Simo shouted 

There was a bustle of movement as everyone tried to see the island

"CLIMATE?" Marc shouted with eyes closed looking like he was praying
"please not winter, please not winter, please not winter" Marc repeated under his breath
"Autumn island, those clouds are rain clouds"

Marc let out an audible sigh of relief

"Everyone ready to make port" Marc announced
"You always try to play captain when we are about to dock" Tetra said shaking her head
"We already have everything sorted out captain" Tetra said with a smile
"Well you didn't have to be a jerk about it" Marc said sitting back down

The Black Sword, pulled up to the dock and the lines were fastened and the ship was secured. Marc jumped off the boat followed by Smirnov then the others jumped off leaving Akawana standing on deck

"What's wrong Akawana?" Simo asked her
"I've heard about this island"
"It's main export is weapons and armor, I don't think there will be anything of interest for me to see"
"I'll stay and take care of the boat" Akawana said with a smile
"Suit yourself" Marc said turning and walking away
"If I see anything of interest i'll let you know" 
"Thanks" Akawana said walking away from the rail

The crew walked into the city looking at all the weapons displayed, When fire saw a series of large knives hanging in the doorway of a shop

"I'm going in there" Fire said pointing at the shop
"OK"
"We'll meet back at the boat" Marc said as Fire and the wolves disappeared into the shop

They continued walking until there was the loud sound of gunfire and Simo waved goodbye and disappeared down an alley into the gun quarter. A man called to Tetra when he noticed her large shuriken and she waved to them and entered his shop.

"*Looks like it's just me and you captain*" Smirnov said as they continued walking

Just then Marc noticed something that made his mouth drop open. He saw a sword that was a complete replica of his katana except it wasn't black.

"What the fuck!!!" Marc said in amazement as he wandered off 
"*Everyone vant new veapons*" Smirnov said
"*I'm going to look for the bar*" Smirnov said as he walked off as Marc disappeared into the shop

Smirnov walked toward the bar but a shop with jewelry caught his eye and he walked in. He chatted with the owner for a while and he hired him to make him a new belt buckle with the Black Sword jolly roger. He also left his cigar case to be replicated and engraved with the Black sword jolly roger. He left the Jewelry shop to kill some time until his items were finished. He decided to go for a walk out of the town, the smell of sulfur was getting to him. He pulled a cigar from his pocket and lighted it. He walked until he saw a stream and followed the stream to a rocky pool with fish swimming around in it. He took his boots off and put his feet in the water and decided to go for a swim when he felt the water. He got up and stripped down to his small clothes and dove head first into the water. He suddenly felt very weak, he'd never felt like this before he sank to the bottom of the pool, he couldn't move. He didn't panic he was in shock more than anything else he didn't know what was happening. Suddenly a hand reached out and grabbed him and pulled him out the water. 

"What happened?" the man asked him
"*I think I dive in and hit my head*" Smirnov said
"You are a big guy that pool isn't the deepest one" The man said with a laugh
"I came to catch water for my forge, this water has some specail properties that makes great weapons, then I see you dive in and don't come up"
"*Thanks*" Smirnov said still a little shocked as he put his clothes back on

He walked back into the town and looked down at the shackles. He'd remembered they were sea stone then he suddenly remembered eating the horrible tasting fruit on the pirate ship. 

"*I don't believe it*" Smirnov said in disbelief
"*I need to get these off*" He said walking into the nearest locksmith he found


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 19, 2009)

*"WOMEN ARE NOT ALLOWED IN THIS SANCTIFIED PLACE!!!"* the old swordmaster yells at Helen. *"HOW DARE YOU YOU INTRUDE HERE.....AND CARRYING A SWORD NO LESS! WHAT BLASPHEMY!!!!"* 

Helen smirks at the old man and thumbs her nose at him, "Oh enough of your backwards speech you old fossil!"

*"MORE BLASPHEMY?!?!?"* he yells and he leaps to his feet with vicious killing intent. Suddenly one of the students stands up and points at Helen, "Sensei I recognize this woman. She was part of the kitchen staff, I remember she served us our meals every day after sparring!" Actually its more like the student vividly remembers staring at Helen's cleavage every time she served him his meal. 
*
"IS THIS TRUE?"* the swordmaster yells at Helen.  

Helen nods and chuckles slightly, "Oh yes I came to this island because I had heard of your infamous technique...the Ghost Flicker and I wanted to learn it," Helen takes a step forward and puts her right hand on the hilt of her blade. "Unfortunately you don't train females so I got a job with your kitchen staff. For the past two weeks while you thought I was just a lowly servant I was spying on your class and I've finally mastered the technique!" 

The entire class gasps in shock and the swordmaster's eyes widen. *"IMPOSSIBLE!"* he yells, spit flying out of his mouth, *"NO ONE CAN MASTER THE GHOST FLICKER IN JUST TWO WEEKS! IT TOOK ME OVER FIVE YEARS TO PERFECT THE MOVE!!"*

Helen shrugs, "And that's why you're an old fossil of a caveman," suddenly she draws her sword and it flickers with a pale light. "But me I'm the wave of the future. You know female empowerment and all that jazz!" 

The swordmaster draws his sword and his entire class of students rise and move to the side as the air fills with an aura of impending battle. *"YOU MADE A GRAVE ERROR DRAWING YOUR SWORD IN THIS DOJO!" *

Helen nods indifferently, "Yeah uh huh...so are we going to fight or just talk?"  The sword master answers her by uttering a war cry and charging at Helen. he draws his sword and they both cross blades in the center of the dojo. 
_
10 Minutes later..._
Helen sits on a seat at the front of the dojo. Her face is slightly bloody on the right side and numerous slash marks can be seen on her arms and midsection, but otherwise she seems perfectly content. She uses the bloody, unconscious body of the swordmaster as a footrest and the entire class of students bow in front of her.
*
"NOW WHAT'S THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MEN AND WOMEN?!"* Helen shouts at the students. 

"MEN ARE PIGS AND ARE DESTROYERS. WOMEN ARE ENLIGHTENED AND ARE CREATORS!" they respond in unison as if Helen trained them. 

Helen nods with satisfaction and steps over the body of the swordmaster, "AND DON'T YOU FORGET IT!" She staggers out of the dojo first to get herself fixed up and then to find a boat.


----------



## Vash TS (May 19, 2009)

*Shabody Park*

Karl sat and read for the most part while Tsubaki enjoyed the rides. She walked up to him with a huge smile on her face.

"This place is so much fun" She said as she plopped down next to him

He closed the book and pocketed it

"So this is the first time you have been to an amusement park?" Karl asked
"Yes sir, this is the most fun i've had ever had"
"I'm tired now" She said as she leaned on him
"Well lets get back it's getting late" Karl said as he stood up

They walked out of the park and made their way toward Marine HQ Karl quickly realized that they were being followed

"Don't look back" He said softly keeping his head strait
"I may have to fight, stay behind me" 
"I will protect you"

Karl turned to face a large group of me

"Why are you following us" Karl said stiffly
"Give us the girl and there won't be any problems" A man with a scarred face said with a toothy smile
"You aren't getting the girl" Karl said
"She will be worth a lot at the auction house"
"A lot of people know about her power, and the World Nobles want their own personal human plant"
"No one respects this uniform anymore" Karl said with a grim look 

He stood and chains slid down his sleeves and touched the ground. He pushed Tsubaki back a bit and started to swing the chains around him until they made a whirring noise the chains got longer and longer and he swung the chain into the men and started cutting them down easily until only a pair of men stood.

"Dangerous" A man said with e smile as he stood there
"He's good, I mean these scrubs are just guys we picked up for intimidation numbers but he did that pretty easily"

Karl swung one chain but the man used his sword and the chain wrapped around it.

"Go get the girl, i'll keep him distracted"

The other man blurred but Karl caught him back his neck and threw him back toward his friend

"You are fighting ME" Karl said as he pulled his chain but the man moved his sword and the chain slid off
"Lets get him quickly" 

Karl started swinging the chains again and swung them both toward the pair of men. One man deflected the chain but the chain made an odd turn and the head of the chain bit into his hand while the other man tried to jump over but the chain curved upward and grabbed his foot and slammed him to the ground. Karl whipped the chains and they lifted the men up and wrapped around them and brought them both closer to him until they were right in front his face

"I don't want to see you ever again" Karl said
"*AHHHHH*" The men screamed

Karl spun them into the air and they flew high into the air and thudded to the ground

"I'm sorry you had to see that" Karl said as the chains wiped themselves on the clothes of the men
"You are a fruit user too?"
"Yes" he said with a smile
"What is it?" She asked curiously
"I'll show you" Karl said reaching into his pocket

Karl took out a metal statuette of a black panther and he held it in his hand and when he opened his hand it jumped out and onto Tsubaki and ran up her hand and jumped onto her shoulder

"WOW" She said breathlessly
"I can bring things to life" Karl said
"Lets get back" Karl said putting his hand on her shoulder

They walked to the dock and was carried to Marine HQ as Tsubaki played with the small panther.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 19, 2009)

On Scar Island-

Derrick and Kent have been fighting through the masses of invading pirates, the other Blade Pirates have joined in by now as well. As they take down more fodder, "Soru!" a blur suddenly comes at the group and a fist connects with Kent sending him backwards.

The captain quickly gets to his feet and turns to the man who attacked him, "What the hell! I'm the only soru user around here!"  A tall man in a sleeveless suit jacket and pants stands before Kent, "You the only soru user? Fool, we're the original Rokushiki user!" The man states proudly.

He is soon joined by a group of others similar ripped suits, "We are the Ciphor Pol agents whose bases were destroyed by those damn Makaosu agents..." He says spitting in the dirt, "I scrapped together some talented agents and we formed this pirate crew, seeing how we had nothing left with the Government deserting us. We are the Ciphor Pirates, and I'm the captain, ex agent Kight!"

Kent looks the man up and down, "So you've mastered all of the Rokushiki techniques?" Kight's face reddens, "Well, not quite. All of the agents that are not in the CP9 are not full Rokushiki masters...But I know a few!"  He says soruing over to the pirate captain.

A man in glasses, a torn suit top and a loosely tied tie walks over to Derrick. He quickly readies his staff and begins to hover a few feet in the air, "Oh, so you must be the "Ghost that haunts the town," I knew there was no way that their could be a real ghost on this island. Just some foolish kid messing with even more foolish pirates," He looks up at the floating man before him, "What? You think that I can't get you up there? Oh I've got plenty of methods," 

He lifts his leg back and then thrusts it forward, "Rankyaku!" Suddenly a blast comes right for Derrick. Suprised, he narrowly dodges the attack, "Geppou!" The man starts to make his way up the sky towards Derrick, "What the hell? Normal humans shouldn't be able to fly!"

The ex Ciphor Pol agent's leg makes contact with Derrick's staff, "We've surpassed normal humans years ago!" He says delivering a punch to Derrick's stomach and then following up with a few more blasts from his leg, "Names Kyo by the way," he says casually.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 19, 2009)

*Marine Base G17.*

One of the Fishman asked what they were going to do, the lone female was approached by some random guy who offered her an eternlog pose.Though she was still unsure of how to travel to that destination.

"I'm not sure, I've been locked up here for a few months."Kilik answered."I had left Fishman island in search of a Fishman pirate crew that would take me in but before I could find one I ran into a Marine Warship.....Well you can probably guess how that ended."Kilik was unaware that most of the Fishmen here happened to be in the kind of crew he was looking for.

*
Northwood island, Val's cabin*

The two had been in the cabin for hours, Val told him that they had to wait till dawn before they could dig themselves out."We don't have that much air."Was the first thing that came out Sam's mouth."Don't worry dude, the basement hold an air supply system gizmo."Val got up and dragged a travelings chest from the cornor to the 'living room area' and placed it between the coffee table and sofa.

The two had a couple of more hours they had to wait and so in between eating and drinking they just talked.Sam even learned a great deal about Northwood and Val himself.But the one thing he wanted to know most was."So tell me."He said."What's the deal with the Magenta?"He was referring to the color Val spoke in."I mean it's kinda gay, you know."Sam had to laught a bit as he added this last bit.

Val just shrugged."Dude, I'm like....Secure enough with my sexuality to speak in any color that I want."Val replied honestly."You on the other hand."He pointed a finger at Sam."Who are you trying to convince with your dim gray."

*Southwood island*

Chey passed trough the gates, the cesspool of this part of the Grand Line.This one was specifically colonized with the intent to make money, and lot of it, with the biggest sources of incomes being slave industry and the prisons.The island was split into five parts.West, South and East blocks contained an prison facility each while the Center block was the residential area.North was the largest block and most of the Slave trading was done there together with the rest of the commercial trading.

The island was completely dedicated to these fields and didn't have a single acre of farm land, for this reason it relied on the nearby islands for basic things like food, clothing.

Chey would first have to find a place to stay, she was supposed to go to two locations but both of them were inaccessible to her.She would have to find a way to sneak in and out of those locations and that would require time.The biggest problem would be something else though, she had no money.And the only thing she did have to offer to the local scumbags wasn't something she was willing to give them.

She spent hours walking around the city, though she had been looking for a some way to get her hands on some cash she actually managed to find something better.A convent.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2009)

He takes to the sky after Kent and joins into the battle, "We'll finish that battle some time, but right now there are bigger fish to fry," he mentions to Kent as he slams his staff down on a pirate's head, "Plus, I bet I could take twice as many of these punks down as you..." he adds with a grin as he takes another one down.

Kent's mouth turns up in a grin. "Yeah, right." He grabs one pirate on the top of his head and hurls him out into the ocean. Behind him, he can smell the rest of the blade pirates join the fight.

With liquid grace, Kent spin kicks the legs out from one pirate, rolling his head to the side to dodge another blow. He reacts with lightning speed, slamming his fist into the chest of his attacker, then headbutting him. The pirate lies still, and Kent grins in wordless triumph.

Until another pirate pushes him overboard. Kent shouts as he falls. His inability to swim, plus his weights, would result in a quick and untimely death. Luckily, swimming isn't his only option. He begins kicking the air rapidly, focusing all the leg strength Soru had taught him, and began to hover. The pirates stared, their mouths hanging open. Kent looked up and grinned. "Geppou bitches. 3 forms of rokuhiki down. 4 to go." He shoots up, slamming into a pirates neck and battering him into the air. A pirate pulls out a pistol and shoots, but Kent simply stops kicking, leting himself free-fall onto the deck. He stands, panting. He still hasn't mastered this new style...especially not with the wieghts on. With grim determination, Kent unbuckles his wieghts.

Pirates scream as Kent dashes in and out, using his incredible speed to mow a path of destruction throug their ranks. With a whoop of laughter, Kent heads straight for the mast. "It's time to cripple this bitch!" Suddenly a man appears out of nowhere, slamming into him at speed only Soru can reach. After a brief exchange, they begin to fight.

Kent leaps into the air, but Knight is too fast. "C'mon kid, I've been fighting for years! You're nothing!" He closes the distance between them with a lightining quick jump and extends a single finger. "Shigan!" Kent looks down, suprised.

"Hey....there's a finger in my gut," he mutters, swaying slightly. Knight grins.

"I'm sorry, is Shigan too advanced for you? Or is Soru and geppou the best you can do?"

"No," Kent says, straightening. "I can use Geppou too." Knight stares at him and laughs. 

"Right. So you know the three most worthless Rokushiki techniques. Oh, I'm scared now." He sorus towards Kent again, but the captain sidesteps.

"Hybrid point." Kent snarls. He begins to grow, now taller than Knight, but the other pirate remains unimpressed. 

"A little better, but you've got a long way to go."

"Oh SHUT UP!!" Kent screams, throwing himself on Knight.


----------



## Vash TS (May 19, 2009)

*Marine HQ*

Karl and Tsubaki got back to Marine HQ and he walked her to her room. 

"Tomorrow I am going to find a few men we start your training."
"Training?" Tsubaki answered looking at Karl 
"For the next time you are in trouble and i'm not around"
"OK" Tsubaki said sound excited

Karl went back to his room and sat down he took out a figurine of a man riding a dragon. He held the figurine in his hand and after a second the dragon crawled out and onto the back of his palm. Sometimes he liked to watch it fly around in his room as he thought. What would happen to Tsubaki when the TFAJ came back to headquarters. He'd have to leave her but starting tomorrow he'd make sure she was ready for anything.

He woke up early and picked a few marine recruits and made them wait as he went to get Tsubaki. He found her waiting for him at the entrance to the visitor dormitories.

"Lets get started" he said with a smile

They walked to a open grassy area which was often full of marines sparring but he'd reserved it for today. 

"OK recruits" Karl said in a commanding voice
"You will start of in single combat, we'll see where we go from there"
"Tsubaki no powers to start" He said smirking

She pouted as she bent to one knee and took off her sandals and touched the ground with her fingertips and pulled a quarter staff slowly out of the grassy field. She twirled it between her fingers and around he back and held it in both hands.

"Will they be unarmed?" She asked
"To start" Karl answered
"They can use swords" Tsubaki said with a smile
"They can also both come at the same time"

The recruits looked at Karl with their hands on their swords

"OK, but they use practice swords" Karl as he walked over to a rack with wooden swords and picked up a pair and threw them to the recruits. They caught them and took off their belts and got ready

"Start when ever" Karl said with a loud clap

The two men ran at her expecting it to be over quickly. She took a step back and knocked the wrist of one man as he dropped the sword she swung the staff to hit the other in his mid section but he blocked it with his sword but she quickly changed her grip on the staff and took a step forward and cracked him on his head and he fell in a heap. The other man picked up his sword and eyed her wearily. She adjusted her grip on the staff and made a huge swing he jumped over and used the big motion to run at her the sword raised over his head. She continued the motion and spun and caught him on his ankle and he tripped and fell to the ground face first.

*CLAP*

The two recruits and Tsubaki looked at Karl as they froze

"You are very good with that"
"I'm the reigning champion with this on my island" She said with a smile
"We have competitions every festival I beat my dad for the first time this year"
"It was the first time he'd lost in 17 years" Tsubaki said with a smug smile
"That will be enough" Karl said looking at the recruits
"You have the rest of the day off"
"*Thank you sir*" the pair said standing up and saluting and they jogged off leaving the two alone

Karl was leaning on a marble statue of a marine saluting.

"What' now?" Tsubaki asked smiling
"I am going to make it harder"

The statue hopped off it's platform and pulled out it's stone sword

"Lets see how good you do against someone that won't be hurt by that staff"
"That is so unfair" She said backing up
"No time for complaints"

The statue ran albeit slowly at her and she tried to defend it's mighty swing but it shattered her staff and threw her across the practice yard.

"You can use your powers now by the way" Karl said with a smile
"Oh I plan to" Tsubaki said with a determined look on her face as she reached into the pouch at her waist


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 19, 2009)

*Khazmodan Island, Ironforge Town. With the Black Sword Pirates.*

"Hmm" the man said looking at Tetra's weapons carefully. "These won't do at all" he said tossing the ninja tools to the floor. "Hey" Tetra said about to bend over to gather them. "THESE!" the man said loudly "are fitting for someone like yourself." He held out a massive mahogany chest that contained various ninja instruments. Tetra almost wet herself looking at the various objects in the box that shone brightly with a polished gleam. The weapons in Tetra's hands clattered to the ground as she took the chest from the man placing it on the table. "As for your smoke bombs and wakizashi you would have to check the gunpowder and sword districts respectively" the man said beaming. But Tetra did not hear a word he said. She was lost in her own little world looking at the shuurikens, kunais, lengths of chain, foot and hand spikes for climbing, oversized shuuriken and caltrops. "What are these" she asked taking up a thin wisp of what appeared to be a string like metal. "That is ninja wire" the man said looking at Tetra as if the question was insane. Tetra had never seen ninja wire like this, she was accustomed a hardened lengths of plastic string. "How much for everything?" Tetra asked praying she could afford it all. The man told her the price and she winced slightly, however because of their recent raids she had enough money. "Dye everything black and i'll take it" Tetra said to the man. "Very well" the man said taking the weapons to have them colored. Taking out her money she quickly paid the man and scooped up the chest waving good bye as she left. She ran back to the boat, told Akawana to fuck herself as she was climbing on board and began to replace her gear. When she was finished she sprinted off to the sword district smiling.

Marc looked at the swords on the tables carefully. None of them were as durable or as sharp as his swords which confused him. He never sharpened his swords and he had clashed them with enemies more times than he could count. Also none of them had the black blade his did. "Can I help you?" a voice asked from behind. "Nope, just looking" Marc said turning around to face the man. Marc had never intended on buying anything, his fathers swords were the weapons he would use until he died. The man surveyed Marc carefully placing a steaming sword on the table next to the others. He had just finished cooling this sword Marc thought looking at the steam come off of the blade. The man's eyes fell on Marc's swords and his mouth dropped. "I was wondering why you looked so much like him" the man said suddenly realizing who Marc was. "I'm sorry, but do I fucking know you?" Marc said looking at the man confused. "You have a mouth on you just like he did" the man said smiling. Getting annoyed Marc put his right hand on his katana hilt. The man saw Marc's action and quickly introduced himself as Tarren. "I made those swords for your father" Tarren said hoping Marc would move his hand away from the sword hilt. "I could tell you a bit about them if you like" Tarren said stepping back carefully. "How about you tell me about my father instead" Marc said his hand moving slowly away from the hilt.


----------



## Vash TS (May 19, 2009)

*Khazmodan Island, Ironforge*

Fire walked into the store looking at the knives, she'd told the wolves to sit outside the shop wasn't big enough to hold them all. When she walked in a man looked up at her then down to teh knives at her waist. 

"Look at those dinosaurs" the man said jokingly
"Hey I have had these a long time"
"Let me see" he said holding a hand out
"She drew one and handed it to him"
"This knife isn't yours" The man said
"That's right they belonged to my father"
"Give me your hands" the man said placing the knife on a table

He took her hands and measured them. 

"You hold them like this?" He said as he held them blade outward point down
"Yes..." She answered looking at him with a cocked eyebrow

How did he know so much about her, she wondered. 

"Your style of fighting, you stab and rip more than you cut and slice right?"
"Yes" she answered again
"How do you know all that stuff" She asked
"I can tell from how the handle and the blade are worn" he said looking into a chest
"Here try these" He said handing her a pair of slightly curved daggers

The inner edge was serated and the outer edge was a strait sharp edge. She held the knife in her hand and whipped them through the air and spun them between her fingers. 

"These are perfect" She said smiling
"They aren't done yet, come back in an hour" he said holding his hand out for the daggers

She handed them to him

"Where can I get arrow heads"
"There is a single bowyer in town, doesn't get much work with all the people using guns"
"If I were you I would just get a gun" the man said looking down at the knife
"When I shoot someone, I don't want the world knowing I shot someone" Fire said as she walked out the shop
"Come on guys we are going to look for the bowyer"

Meanwhile with Simo

Simo walked into the gun quarter and heard the sound of gunshots all around him. he saw a pistol on a sign over a door and walked in. He' decided to get a side arm for when he couldn't snipe. He talked to the gun smith for a short while and explained what he wanted.

"I have exactly what you want" 

He reached into a chest and pulled out a pair of black and silver revolvers. They looked strange though.

"Medium and close range, these babies are what you want"

The revolvers had a blade on top and on the bottom of the barrel. they were about 3 centimeters wide and 15 centimeters long. He held the guns in his hands and stepped back and swung them a few times. 

"I like these" Simo said with a smile
"I need to adjust the handles, these were made for my hands, yours are bigger"
"I need to go check the rifle shop across the street"
"He's my brother" 
"Tell him you are buying my gunblades" the man said excitedly
"Will I get a discount?" Simo asked scratching his head
"Probably not"
"I'm not telling him shit" Simo said under his breath as he walked out the shop


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 19, 2009)

Quam Kingdom
Mathias watched eagerly as his captain finally emerged from the rubble of the collapsed palace. Eddy was indeed victorious, but it appeared as if he went through hell and back to achieve that victory. Mathias ran up to catch his captain as he was about to collapse from fatigue and injuries. 

"Well done Eddy-san." Mathias said in a low voice to his captain. Eddy gave a faint smile and opened his eyes a bit. "Told ya I'd kick that bastard's ass...." His words trailed off as he fell asleep. 

"That guy looks like he's hurt pretty badly." The flying girl said while examining Eddy.

Mathias jumped back in shock as he had forgotten that the flying teen was still in his presence. "I forgot you was here miss..." "Sanya. Sanya's the name." The girl replied with gusto.

Mathias did a short bow and smiled back. "Excellent. I'm Mathias, first mate of the Angel Pirates and soon to be world's greatest martial artist. Pleased to meet you." Mathias said in a friendly tone.

Mathias then looked at the sleeping Eddy who was in his arms. "And this person here is the captain of the Angel Pirates and future pirate king. He can't speak now but I'm more than sure he's pleased to meet your acquaintance." Mathias said with a sweet drop coming down the back of his head.

Sanya smiled back politely and cocked her head a bit. "Well Mathias, it doesn't look like you or your friend are in good condition. How about I find you guys a medic?" Sanya offered.

"That'd be great." Mathias replied as the two headed into town.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 20, 2009)

*Khazmodan Island, Ironforge with The Black Sword Pirates.*

"What do you know about my father?" Marc asked taking a seat on the ground. "Well" Tarren said unsure if Marc would still attack him. "He passed through here a couple years ago looking for a three sword set. I directed him towards the swords you see on the table." "And?" Marc said getting impatient. "Well I believe his words were, those pieces of shit aren't good enough" Tarren said with a smile on his face. "So he dropped a chunk of black metal on my table that I had never seen before in my life along with a mass of sea stone. He then told me I was to fuse the two and make him a set from the resulting material." "Aren't you a fucking sword maker?" Marc asked. "Yes" Tarren replied, "one of if not the best in this world." "So then how the fuck is there a metal you have not seen before?" Marc asked wondering if Tarren was lying. "Well your father said it fell from the sky, but one thing is for sure it has never been encountered on this earth before" Tarren said shrugging his shoulders. "I asked what you know about my father, we can discuss the fucking swords afterwards" Marc said realizing they were straying from what he wanted to hear. "Well your father was only worth 50 million at the time and he hadn't acquired the name "black sword" yet. He just stopped here because this was where an eternal post led him to make weapons. I didn't know him very well but he was a good man, albeit his mouth could do with a good scrubbing" Tarren finished smiling. Marc kissed his teeth disappointed. "Lets here about the swords then" Marc said taking out a cigarette. "Now that, I definitely know about" Tarren said rubbing his hands. "Hey Marc" Tetra said interrupting. "What the fuck" Marc said at the interruption. "Aren't the ninja tools that way?" "Oh I already got those" Tetra said sitting next to him. "I need a wakizashi blade now." "Oh you are going to like this story then" Tarren said winking at Tetra who ignored his advances.

"Well you already know your dad gave me a massive chunk of strange metal and sea stone on my table and told me to make a three sword set" Tarren said recapping for Tetra's sake. "Your dad?" Tetra said looking at Marc. Marc motioned for her to shut up and Tarren continued. "Melting down the seastone was easy enough" Tarren said "we do it all the time to make restraints and bars. But that metal was something else. Even when I carried it up into that volcano that overlooks the village it still took days for it to melt into liquid form. First I fashioned the sheaths and hilts out of the metal which I messed up once or twice wasting some of the metal that refused to melt back to liquid." "Why didn't you just do it all at once?" Marc asked confused. "Well if I mixed the sea stone with all of the metal, devil fruit users couldn't hold the handles now could they" Tarren explained. "Continue" Marc said feeling stupid. "After I made the hilts and sheathes I had to quickly mix in some of the sea stone liquid and fashion the blades." "Can we skip to the part where you tell me what these things can do?" Marc said getting annoyed with the story. "Oh" Tarren said his face falling. "Well basically the blades never lose their edge and they can't be broken, bent or changed in anyway. And well they emit sea stone energy. Meaning what ever you cut or gets too close to your blade will be weakened if its a devil fruit user. The blades are also the sharpest I have ever fashioned, sharp and strong enough to cut through other blades" Tarren said speeding through the properties which obviously wasn't as interesting as how he made them, to him anyway. "Even I don't know what else that metal is capable of apart from what I have just listed" Tarren said wrapping up the conversation "the rest is up to you to figure out." "So why the fuck would Tetra want to hear that shitty story now?" Marc asked in disgust. "Because you father left before I could give him his last blade" Tarren said wincing at Marc's foul language. "I thought you said he wanted a three sword set" Marc said. "He did but there was enough metal left for one sword" Tarren said "and it was a kodatchi."


----------



## Vash TS (May 20, 2009)

*Khazmodan Island, Ironforge*

Fire walked around the gun district until she saw a Bow and Arrow on a sign over a doorway. She walked in and made the wolves stay outside again.

"Hello, is this where I can buy arrow heads"
"HUH! what?" came a voice from under a table
"Why hello, what can I help you with"
"I want to get some arrow heads"
"That's weird, you don't want a gun in this day and age?" 
"No, I prefer to use my bow"
"I like you" the man said with a smile
"Well I have arrow heads but..." he said looking at her quiver
"Whattttt?" she said looking at him
"Let me show you something" he got up and picked up a thin black shaft from a pile on the floor
"Feel this" he said smiling

It was hard and a little heavier than the wooden ones she used it was smooth and glossy she  tried to bend it a but it didn't bent at all. 

"What is this?" Fire said in amazement
"It's made of a special alloy and the fletching is also special it's from a sky island"
"How much of these do you have?" Fire said checking her money
"I'll give you all the ones I have for free" He said with a smile
"What?" Fire said looking at him with a cocked eyebrow
"No one wants bows and arrows anymore" he said sadly
"I'm giving this shop to my son he's a gun smith"
"I have another gift for you" the man said disappearing behind a curtain

The man came back out with a bow that looked like the arrows and some bow strings

"Here you go, let me see you string that"

Fire took it from him and strung the bow the string was made of a strange material and was the same colour as the bow. It felt like the shafts but it was extremely flexible

"Come with me young lady, I want to see you use it"

They walked outside the shop and he pointed to a target about 100 meters off

"Come on is that all you got she said with a smile"

She pulled an arrow and placed it in the bow 

Draw and release...thwang

the arrow flew out the bow and pierced the target, the old man started to talk but Fire was already in the motion of another shot

Draw and release..thwang

*CLACK*

The arrow struck the shaft that was sticking out the center of the target

"That is amazing shooting" the old man said in amazement
"This is the best bow I have ever used, and these arrows...they fly much faster than any arrow I have ever used"
"Take them the old man said with a smile" 
"I'll be happy knowing someone like you is using it"

The walked back into the shop and the old man gave her a deep chest full to the brim of arrows already made and a bag full of bow strings.

"I can never thank you enough" Fire said with a smile
"You have made me very happy today young lady" 

Fire walked out the store and tired the chest on top Storm's back

"Now to go back for my knives"

Meanwhile with Simo

He walked into the shop and showed the man his rifle

"That is garbage, the man said as he spat on the ground"
"Let me show you a rifle"

He picked up a rifle with a scope that had a longer barrel than his own but it had what looked like an elongated revolver barrel

"Give me some ammo I want to test this"

The man gave him an handful of long rounds and he went out into the street and loaded the rifle. The man walked out behind him. He searched for a target and found one he couldn't see without the scope. He looked across at the man and he had a scope in his hand. Simo held his breath and took aim

*BANG, CLANG, BANG, CLANG, BANG, CLANG*

"What the fuck!!!!" the man exclaimed
"That was awesome for so many reasons"
"You didn't even stop, that gun has such a recoil I made it to shoot faster but I couldn't use it properly, the gun would move too much after a shot"
"You also hit that bucket up in the air and sent it higher with each shot"
"How much?" Simo asked the man leaning the gun on his shoulder
"Lets go talk inside" the man said smiling

Simo came back out with the gun slung on his back and a huge box of ammo in his hands

"Oh yea your brother told me to tell you i'm buying his gun blades"
"I don't believe anyone would buy those stupid things"
"Guns with knives on it, what self respecting gunner would use that" he said as he slammed the door in Simo's face

Simo shrugged and walked back across the street and got his new weapons and a belt to go with it he decided he'd go to this ship and drop off his new purchases and start training with his gunblades immediately.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 20, 2009)

_Marine Base 3.14_
Situated at the center of the Grandline was Marine Base 3.14, home of the Vector Marines. On a patio overlooking the base flotilla a young man in his early 20s wearing a black version of the marine uniform was piling up random pieces of items from around the base.

A young woman roughly his age approached her, with small black wings imprinted on the back of her uniform, the symbol of the vector marines.

"Captain, we have orders from the Commodore."

The young man smiled.

"Good. I was getting tired of this place anyway." The man stood up, and picked up  a megaphone lying next to him.

"ATTENTION, HECTOPASCALS! WE'RE MOVING OUT!"

_Bisrach Island_

The Windy Dirge was nearing Bisrach, the place where the crew freed Elza, and the place where they were going to free Uno's men. 5 ships were docked at the prison island, one of which was a galleon armed to the teeth.

Inside the Prison, a figure in a yellow robe was talking to the warden.

"The've arrived as my lady had expected. Unleash hell."

The warden smiled. It was time for payback.


----------



## Vash TS (May 20, 2009)

*Quam Kingdom*

Nicobi got the bulled taken out and his shoulder bandaged. The blood loss made him a tad bit woozy but he would be fine. He walked out of the house to see Mathias assisting Eddy into the village followed by the flying girl. he ran over and picked up eddy in his hands.

"Lets carry him to my mother she is a wisewoman"

They carried Eddy into the house and his mother got to work patching him up

"Lets get out and give her some space" Nicobi said ushering them out
"Do you need medical attention?" he asked Mathias
"I will be fine"
"Hi my name is Sanya" The girl next to Mathias took the lull in conversation to introduce herself
"I am Nicobi pleased to meet you"
"What will you do when Eddy is better?" Nicobi asked Mathias
"That's up to Eddy-san"
"I will come with you, if that is OK" Nicobi said looking at Mathias
"I'm sure Eddy-san will say yes" Mathias said with a smile
"Let's get some food in the mean while my mother works on Eddy, you to Sanya" He said as he beckoned them toward another house

*At G17*

Rensuei looked at the fishmen gathered around and looked at Kai and nodded his head

"Everyone that wants to join us feel free to" Kai shouted

Barni walked over and offered to help Kai with the sleeping Ginkai

"Lets get back to the boat" Kai said

The group of fishmen waded into the water and swam toward their boat, when they got there Rensui felt a presence on the boat

"Stay here" he snapped at the group
"Someone is on the ship" He said as he climbed aboard


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 20, 2009)

*Khazmodan Island, Ironforge with The Black Sword Pirates.*

"How the fuck does a kodachi help Tetra when she said she wanted a wakizashi?" Marc said looking at Tarren getting annoyed again. "Wakizashis are part of a three sword set" Tarren explained "if she had a single sword I doubt it was a wakizashi. Which must mean she was mistaking a wakizashi for a kodatchi, they are essentially the same sword both in style and length. But the wakizashi belongs to a set with a katana and tanto like yours."  "I didn't know that" Tetra said thinking carefully. "It was originally made for foul mouth's father here but it should be about the right size for you, let me go get it." Tarren disappeared into his forge and returned carrying a chest. He opened it and inside sat a sword identical to Marc's about the size of Tetra's old sword. Tetra picked it up carefully and her jaw dropped when she realized how light it was. "Marc do all of your blades feel like this?" Marc took the sword from her moving his hand around with it. "Yup" he said tossing it back. "I always thought yours were heavy because of the force behind your blows" Tetra said swinging the sword around. "Its a property I don't understand myself" Tarren said smiling that at least one of the people in front of her had sense. "How could you not have noticed between this and a normal blade?" Tetra asked. "I have never used another sword. How the fuck would I know how others feel?" Marc said looking at her. "If you would please lend me your blade" Tarren said to Tetra holding out his hands. Tetra handed Tarren her old wakizashi confused. Tarren placed it on the forge before looking at Marc. "Strike it with your sword please" Tarren said to Marc. Marc drew his katana and brought it down with a massive swing and the wakizashi was cut cleanly in two. "HEY!" Tetra shouted looking at her old sword. "Now the one you are holding please" Tarren said ignoring the scream. "Like hell I will" Tetra said stepping back. Just wanting to get the fuck away Marc snatched the blade from Tetra tossed it on the forge and brought his katana down again. But this time the blades clashed vibrating violently. "Fuck" Marc said his hand numb from the impact. Tarren sheathed the blade and tossed it to Tetra smiling. "Its yours" he said bowing to the duo. "I don't think I can afford this" Tetra said thinking about how much money she had just spent on ninja tools. "Its already paid for remember" Tarren said exasperated that neither had listened to his story properly. "Good then lets get back to the fucking ship" Marc said shaking his hand.


----------



## Vash TS (May 20, 2009)

*Khazmodan Island, Ironforge*

Fire walked down the street with the huge chest on Storm's back and she saw Simo come out a shop with a large chest. She called out to him and he stopped and looked back at her. 

"What's in the chest?" He asked her
"Ammo" She said with a smile
"Yours?"
"Ammo" he said laughing
"Lets head back to the ship" Simo said touching her shoulder
"I have one more stop"
"Alight i'll come with you" 

They two walked off toward where fire would get her knives

Meanwhile with Smirnov

Smirnov walked into the lock smith and sat on a chair.

"*I need these taken off*" He said holding his arm up

The lock smith looked at him and said

"I won't even ask"

The lock smith got to work and when the second one fell to the ground the chair Smirnov was sitting on groaned and broke under his weight and he made a small crater where his ass hit the floor.

"What the fuck" the lock smith exclaimed
"You are a fruit user and these are sea stone shackles"
"*Is your name by chance captain obvious?*"

Smirnov looked at his hands and they were gray and looked like stone. he got to his feet and his body felt incredibly heavy. He tried to walk he was moving very slow

"*I'll have to train to get my body accustomed to this, I can't fight like this*"

He tossed the lock smith a pouch and picked up the shackles off the ground. and walked out the forge. He'd realized he was lighter again he was back to normal. He decided he didn't want everyone to know about this yet so he made his way toward the same jeweler he'd hired earlier and hired him to turn the shackle into a pair of bracelets. he then made his way out of town into a forest there to think. He ran around a bit and moved his body was getting accustomed to how his body felt. He did some push ups and he realized his strength had increased exponentially. He decided to try something. He started to run then he lowered his shoulder and ran into a tree and it was easily uprooted and thrown. He continued and cleared out a large portion of trees. He picked up a tree and slammed it onto his foot it barely hurt. He snapped his fingers and there was a spark. 

"*It seems i'm made of stone*"
"*I feel like it's my body again, looks like I just needed to free up my joints a bit*"

He was a little slower than he was originally but not by much.

"*I need to get stronger*" he said with a sigh

Smirnov walked back into the town and got his items and snapped the bracelets on and he turned back to normal. His body felt so light. He got an idea, he'd ask Marc to help him train. He made his way back to the Black Sword with a few chunks of sea stone in his pocket. He got back to the boat to see everyone there on deck chatting

"*Here you go*" he said aloud and everyone looked at him"

he threw a chunk to Fire, Simo and Tetra

"What's this" Fire asked
"*Sea stone laced metal*"
"*I melted down the shackles and had bracelets made to remind me that my cousin is out there*"
"*There was some extra sea stone have some arrow heads, bullets and kunai made*" 
"*In case we need to fight fruit users*"

They all nodded, he left deep in thought and he went below to lay down and think about the power he now had


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 20, 2009)

*On the Dark Justice....*
Garrick's is at first amused by V's little form of protest, watching him slit the throats of a handful of senior officers. He really doesn't care why the bastard kills as he longs as he does it when he says so. On this boat Garrick decides when you live, when you die, when you wake up, sleep, hell even when you take a shit. In other words he considers himself god on this boat. 

However after V exclaims that he knows who Clemens has been sleeping with, Garrick's eyes narrow with intensity like focused laser beams. He strides towards V and looms over him like a mountain. Clemens had told him that she had been faithful this entire time and he believed her. 

"I'd like to hear this information firsthand and so help me if you're wrong then I'm going make you eat every one of your knives. But I'd rather hear what you have to say in my office. Meet me there!" Garrick commands. Garrick spins around and glares at the Helmsman.

"Take us to the nearest Marine base, fuckface!" Garrick growls. The Helmsman nods. He's been called worse by Garrick. Fuckface is actually a step up. 

_*One Minute after being tossed into the water by Captain Garrick...*_
Lt. Hawthorne does his best to swim back to _*The Dark Justice*_. He had been thrown so far that the ship is barely in visual range. "Why am I even swimming back?!" he wonders aloud, "Garrick will just throw me into the water...again." 

Suddenly a large circular mirror appears above Hawthorne's head. Hawthorne looks up with surprise, "Beverly?" he asks aloud. Lt. Beverly Clemens appears in the mirror, she has a slightly concerned face. "I don't have much time Niles but at the very least I thought I'd help you out for old times sake....here," she tosses him a mini inflatable raft and a log pose from her side and the items phase through the surface of the mirror as if its liquid. 

Hawthorne grabs up the log pose with his free hand and pulls the chord of the raft. It expands quickly and he rolls onto it, hefting his DF infused Bisento blade as well. 

"Goodbye Niles," Clemens says. "No wait Bev don't go. Come with me!" Hawthorne pleads, "Things will only end badly with that madman. My family is rich, you'll never have to want for anything in your life!" 

Clemens chuckles from her end and shrugs, "I still have a dream with the Marines...sorry, and as for Garrick well I'll take my chances." 

"But I thought we had something!" Hawthorne exclaims. Clemens sighs, "The sex was good but not that good," suddenly her image flickers away and the mirror disappears. Hawthorne bows his head into the water like a defeated and broken man. 

_4 days later...._
Hawthorne washes onto a sandy beach. He's had nothing to drink or eat for 4 days. His soaked white Marine jacket hangs loosely off his shoulders and his face and neck are red from sunburn. The only thing that Hawthorne clings to is his Bisento blade. 

"Where am I?" Hawthorne mutters in a cracked and dry voice. He lifts his head up and sees a sign. 
*
Welcome to Khazmodan Island*

Hawthorne's mind falls into darkness a second later.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 20, 2009)

*Khazmodan Island, Ironforge*

"Would you look at the state of this poor fucker" Marc said moving closer towards the passed out man. "It looks like he was ship wrecked" Tetra said squatting so she could look at the man closely. *"Akawana"* Smirnov barked loudly towards the ship. "Yes sweetie?" Akawana said her head appearing over the side. *"Ve have a man down"* Smirnov said. "Wait whoa" Marc said quickly "why the fuck are we helping him?" Tetra knocked Marc over the head and he fell silent grumbling to himself. Simo helped Akawana off the boat and Fire came over with Storm and Cloud to have a closer look. "He looks like he could be a marine" Fire said her hand snaking towards her new blade. "I agree" Marc said, "lets just put this fucker out of his misery and move on." Smirnov hoisted the both of them into the air and looked at them dangerously. *"Look at him"* Smirnov said loudly, *"is there any honor in killing him in this state?"* Marc and Fire muttered very dark and obscene things under their breath. "He is dehydrated and starved" Akawana said examining him. "He must have been out at sea for days, he needs emergency treatment someone put him on the ship." Grumbling Marc reached down to pick up the passed out man. Smirnov shot him a look, "what the fuck" Marc said. "I am just taking him to the ship." Marc grabbed the man decreased the gravity around him and jumped on to the ship from the beach. "Put him on that bed" Akawana said once they were in the infirmary. Tetra came in behind and dropped his weapon on to a table near his bed and everyone except Akawana left, Marc and Fire still cursing under their breaths.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2009)

"So are you guys pirates?" Sanya asks Matthias as they walk down the road. "he's probably the captain, right? Is he the one that made the castle collpase? Why'd he do that?" She skipped happily alongside the Angel pirates. "I don't care if you're pirates, I think that's really cool! I've always wanted to be a pirate but haven't found a crew to join yet...." She kicked a pebble dejectedly. "OH! But you guys are pirates! Can i join your crew?! CanICanICanICanICanI?" She shouted, jumping up and down. She hit her jet dials, hard, sending her a good 20 feet into the air, and landed with a thump. "Please?" She said, shooting Matthias and Nicobi her best bambi eyes. They had always woked on her dad, so...


----------



## Vash TS (May 20, 2009)

*On Khazmodan Island *

Akawana set up an IV as Smirnov and the rest of the crew stood on the deck and talked

"*When he's better, if he attacks feel free to kill him*"
"We should have never helped him" Fire said disgustedly 
"*Vhy vas he shipwrecked on the beach*"
"I don't know" Marc snapped
"What does it matter" He said looking at Smirnov
"*If he's dead ve can't find out anything from him*"
"*I'm very curious to know vhy he was the only marine to wash up here on a raft*"
"An attack?" Marc said cocking his eyebrow
"*I don't know but if he'd dead ve von't find out anything*"

Fire sniffed and stomped off

"I wanted to use my new knives" She said with a scowl
"I'm going to do some training with these knives" Fire said
"Wait for me I wanna try out these new weapons" Simo called after her

*At marine HQ*

Tsubaki sat on the ground breathing hard sweat dripping from her chin.

"You didn't have to destroy the statue" Karl said laughing as he looked at the pieces of vine covered statue on lying on the ground
"You told me don't ever hold back or else I die" She said as he offered a hand

A Marine jogged up

"Sir we have word that the Absolute Justice is headed toward a marine base in the grand line. I have your orders" The man said handing Karl a sealed envelope
"Thank you recruit" Karl said saluting the man

Karl scanned the piece of paper and looked at Tsubaki with surprise

"They want you to come with me when I go to the Absolute Justice"
"That would be really cool" Tsubaki said with a smile
"Let us get ready to leave immediately" Karl said pulling her to her feet 
"The marines want to keep her power close" Karl thought as he walked toward his room


----------



## InfIchi (May 20, 2009)

BOOM! Joseph knocks Gigante back and lets out a deep breath. "Damn... this thing is kicking ass... but why do i feel so tired..." He shook his head, his vision was beginning to blur and his mouth was drying up. "Wish swords came with instructions manuals, then i'd know if i was using it wrong...." He flipped the blade around. "LET'S GO YOU PIECE OF SHIT!" He charged, still pissed off at thge giant for breaking his other sword.

With Hana-

"SLICING FOOT!" she kicks a ball of fire cutting it in half. "Heh, you're attacks are as strong without your buddy's wind to back then up." she was moving closer to Jenkin's now. the fire wasn't a problem when it was just Jenkins, He can fire from each hand, there seems to be a limit of five at a time, so, he can fire ten at once. The balls aren't that hard to cut, so she can keep up rather easily with his fire and cut through them. Still, she's yet to land a hit on Jenkin's himself, the fire wasn't effective as a weapon, but as a means of keeping her away, it was pretty damn good.

With Nolan-

The rest of the Kanon pirates had left the ship. It was now just Nolan and the shortest crew member.. "My name's Short stack." Lightning cracks and the tiny man smirks. "I'll be kicking your ass in no time." Nolan just grinned. "Come on teeny, let's see what you got!" he pulls on his chain and swings his Anchor around, only for it to be Knocked away by something. "huh?" he looks over at teeny, weilding a hammer larger then Nolan's anchor. "Let's go." 

With Rex-

He swings his guitar around one last time, "DON!" the sound of a drum. "hmm?" Rex turns his head into a dark alley. "Greetings." BOOM! the ground shakes as a massively fat and round man walks out of the alley. "I am Lem." He pulls a large bass from his back and readies the bow. "Would you like to hear my song of death? I wrote it especially for you." He places the bow on the bass and begins to play. "I suppose this'll be bein a battle of the tunes." Rex grinned.

With Kama-

"Damn it, I'm bored just standing here." He was looking out over the town, standing at the top of a large house. The wind was strong and he could see all the fights going on. "Ok, the rain is coming in hard, but behind the buildings, it's not so bad and the wind is even less. If i can focus on moving inside or behind a buidling, i should be able to get towards the docks as quickly as possible." 

Kama is about to jump when he hears the faint sound of chains rattleling behind him, he quickly jumps to the right and turns back. A tall man in a nice suit stands holding onto a long chain. "Hello." the man bows. "I am Dem." He bows again. "Pleasure to kill you." Once more he bows. "STOP BOWING!" Kama shouts, throwing the weight of his Kusari-gama at the man, who simply pulls back his chain and knocks it off course with the spike at the end. "Oh?" Kama smirks.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 20, 2009)

Shin Vs Vindicator

The slow but powerful elite guard started swinging his ball and chain around as as Shin charged at him, when Vin's weapon had achieved maximum velocity he released the grip of the chain with the hand used to guide the ball attached to the chain.With surprising speed and accuracy the weapon was flung towards Shin who held his ground and used both his katanas to block the incoming steel ball.

The man's skill with this weapon was of such a high level that the nimble Shin wasn't even given the second he needed to move his body out of the weapon's path.All he could do was block the attack head on with his katanas.But Shin was very aware of the fact that was also part of Vindicator's tactic.

Incredibly powerful vibrations would run trough the blades each time, repeated strikes, even blocked, would break the blades eventually.Or even worse, break Shin's arms as well.

Whatever he was going to do about it, he had to do it fast .He wasn't willing to risk long range attack on Vin, who could probably tank them and or block them completely before launching another attack.Instead Shin decided to go for collateral damage.By wrecking the ceiling he would be able to change the battlefield to his favor.This gigantic open room was perfect for Vin's strategy, he needed to change that.

He waited for Vin to start his launching his attack again and then Shin launched an attack of his own.As the ball shot towards him Shin used the "Squall!" slash, the steel cutting move wasn't powerful enough to cleave trough the ball, instead a deep scratch was left into the ball that was deflected of it's path and instead bashed against Shin's shoulder.The force sent Shin spinning, gritting his teeth to bite trough the pain, he couldn't waste a single second now.

"White."He regained his balance."Squall."He took on a battle stance."Barrage!"He launched a series of White Squall attacks.Starting from aiming them at Vin then upwards till he was hitting the ceiling.Long and powerful slashes were made by Shin which sent highly powerful air slashes across the chamber.

Vin defended himself against the initial attacks but was helpless against the upper floors that came down on him, burying him under piles of rubble. Shin who was at a safe distance managed to jump back far enough to escape a similar faith.

"I should check up on the others, first I'm gonna rest my eyes a bit."Shin fell on his back.He was still injured from earlier battles and had to rest, regain his strength before he could move on.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 20, 2009)

Hawthorne slowly wakes up to alertness and looks around._ Where the hell am I?_ he thinks. He's in some sort of medical bay and he can tell by the subtle and gentle sway of the bunk that he's on a boat. At first he thinks that he's back on *The Dark Justice* but that's impossible because if that were true Garrick would've ripped off his head and had it stuffed and attached to the prow of the ship. He looks at the IV in his arm and rips it out. 

Hawthorne gets back to his feet and sees his Bisento Blade in the corner. He grabs it and sneaks out into the hallway, making his way up to the deck. When he reaches the top deck however his eyes focus on the Jolly Roger flying above the mast. He doesn't recognize the symbol. _Damn I'm on Pirate ship_ he mutters. _Perhaps they are trying to use me as a hostage or bargaining chip. _ 

Hawthorne sneaks over to the railing hoping to remain undetected. Hopefully there's a Marine base on this island that he can get to. Then he'll report these fellows whoever they are.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 20, 2009)

_Marine Base G17_

"Where am I supposed to find a ship now?" Nila moaned.

"Mi sheep ish at your dishposal mish!" The drunk fishman said to Nila. The other fishmen with him were surprised.

"Oi! Thish hot shick ish offering ush the opporttunity to find the leshendary wine! I dunno about you guysh, but I wantsh a drink of that after naishing thish hot shick!"

Nila turned her head towards the fishman known as Kai.

"So, can I come?" She asked.

Kai sighed. "Fine, you can come. Just don't get near that drunk bastard when we're on the ship, if you know what's good for you."

The fishmen and Nila departed the beach, and headed for the Black Sun Pirates ship. The shrimp fishman that helped in their battle joined them as well.

"Well I have nothing better to do, so I'm joining you guys."

Kai sighed, but let him join. It reminded him of his old crew, and made him wonder where they all where now.

As the sun set, the Black Sun Pirates left for the island of the legendary wine, unaware that an even more powerful enemy was heading there as well.

_Bisrach_

Cannon balls from the island blasted towards the Windy Dirge. Thankfully none of them hit the ship, but most of the shots were too close for comfort.

Rek went up to the Navigation Room, where the ship's navigators were hastily steering the ship away from cannon fire.

"Should've expected this." Rek thought. 

Another cannonball flew towards the ship, barely missing the navigation room and striking the water behind the ship. 

"Your orders, milord?" A servant asked. 
"All engines, full power now! Withdraw outside the range of the cannons!" The ship engines roared, as the ship darted away to safety.

"We need a plan." He thought.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 20, 2009)

Quam Kingdom
Matias took a large sigh a Sanya began to beg him if she could join the crew. She then used bambi eyes to further aid her persuasion. Mathias threw his hand over her mouth and smiled deeply at her.

"Yes, you may join our crew as long as it's alright with Eddy-san as well which I'm sure it'll be. Now, lets go attend to our hunger. I'm sure you're hungry as well Sanya." Mathias said walking along Nicobi as Sanya tagged along. 

In town, the townspeople had prepared a giant feast in honor of the Angel pirates and their valiant deed of rescuing the kingdom of Quam and freeing them from slavery. 

During the feast Mathias announced their next move to the entire crew and townspeople. "There's no need to thank us for this, really." Mathias said in a modest manner.

"Please don't leave Quam! Stay here with us saviors!" Many of the citizens said.

"I am sorry. We have a long road ahead of us and we'll have to leave as soon as possible. When Eddy-san awakens, we'll be setting sail for our next adventure." Mathias said to everyone as the feast and fun ensued.


Makaosu Base in an Uproar!
"Have you seen Darver-sama's condition?! It's impossible! He is severely injured and fatigued! What happened?" Many tero conversed about at the Makaosu base. The base was in an uproar. The likes of seeing Darver in such a condition was unreal. Darver was currently in the medical bay receiving urgent medical attention. 

General Necaroy approached the Medical bay in his fool suit of armor. The tero nervously moved out of his path as he came through and bowed respectfully. A nurse halted Necaroy's advance when he stopped in front of the medical bay.

"I'm sorry General Necaroy-san, but no one is allowed into the medical bay while Darver-sama is there." The nurse said bowing respectively. 

".....I see. So the rumors are true about Darver's state? This is truly moving...." Necaroy said. "......I hear that there were many big players gathered at Innana, but people who rival the strength of even him.......?" He continued in confusion.

The 4 elite Makaosu agents (The "Hunter", Makoto, Alexander and Alain) returned to the base shortly after the events on Innana. They were currently gathered at the main meeting dome for a mandatory meeting.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 20, 2009)

_Somewhere...._
Helen holds herself upside down atop a mast with just her right index finger stretched outwards. She sails on a small sailboat, large enough to accommodate three passengers comfortably at most. The boat crests up and down over the waves of the Grand Line but Helen remains perfectly balanced on her perch. The swordswoman has been holding herself in this position, up by one finger, for the last 3 hours. Her eyes are closed and her face seems serene as if in deep meditation.  

Suddenly a small alarm on the deck rings loudly. Helen opens her eyes and switches from her right index finger to her right middle finger. It'll stay that way for the next three hours. Seven more fingers to go she thinks and she closes her eyes again. Helen has no idea where her ship is going but when she gets there she'll get there. Let Oda sort out the rest.


----------



## Vash TS (May 20, 2009)

Khazmodan Island

Akawana walked back into the room and saw the IV on the ground and shouted

"He's not in the room!!!!"

Marc and Smirnov was still on the deck talking just as Hawthorne jumped over the side of the boat

"I'll get him" Marc said decreasing the gravity around him and jumping into the air

Smirnov ran to the side and jumped over. Akawana and Tetra were already peering over the railing on to the beach. Marc landed right in front Hawthorne hand on his sword.

"*Don't do anything stupid and you vill live*" Came a voice from behind him
"Don't hurt him!!" Akawana shouted 
"I already saved him once for the day"
"You Pirates will never take me alive"

Hawthorne turned to face Marc and readied his Bisento to fight when huge hands grabbed him from behind by his support hand and neck. Smirnov squeezed his hand and he dropped the Bisento which turned into a snake and tried to bite Smirnov but it's head clattered into an invisible shield.

"*Ve just want to talk, call off your snake or I break your neck*"
"Bisento Point" Hawthorne said he didn't want Sabra to get hurt
"*I'm going to let you go*" Smirnov said 

Smirnov let him go

"*What are you doing here? Where did you come from? Why were you shipwrecked on the beach?*"
"*I vill know if you are lying*"

Hawthorne thought for a second and decided that there was no use lying

"I was a member of a special marine unit called Task Force Absolute Justice"
"*Very interesting*" Smirnov said with an eyebrow cocked
"Why? What does that mean" Marc said looking at the man
"*I have only heard about it from my grandfather, it's an elite marine unit with very strong members they usually go after the bigger bounty heads*"
"Yes, correct" Hawthorne answered
"As to what I am doing here, my superior officer lost a fight on Inanna Island and he got mad and purged the crew, he threw me over board and killed a few of the others in his rage"
"*I saw the ships when I was there*" Smirnov said
"I knew the fucking marines were scum" Marc spat
"I'd never kill anyone on my crew" he said shaking with anger
"They act like they are fucking better than us"

Hawthorne looked at Marc strangely. He'd always thought of pirates as blood thirsty murderous men, not people who would get mad or think twice about killing their crew

"So you don't want to take me hostage?" Hawthorne asked hesitantly
"I wanted to fucking kill you" 
"Tell him thanks" Marc said pointing to Smirnov
"People like his commander are people who make me want to kill all the marines I come across"
"They preach their righteous justice and act like the worst kind of pirates"
"Lets go" Marc said ending his rant
"Go back to your precious fucking marines" Marc said walking past Hawthorne leaving him standing on the beach in shock


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 20, 2009)

Sam and Val

Sam continued his journey again, surprisingly enough Val had decided to join him.Though Val was very open about his motives for doing so, the rocker was bored thought the crazy foreigner could amuse him.Though Val started to get worry after a few hours."Dude, we're about to enter a major no-go zone."Though Sam was familiar with no-go zones he was surprised that an island filled with killer bunnies and big hairy men that didn't even need to thick clothing to traverse the cold weather."There is only one thing us Einherjar fear, a beast so ferocious that they could make a Winter Wolf wimper simply by making eye contact."

Almost as if on cue, they felt a cold chill run across their spines, a chill that wasn't brought on by the cold.The mood seemed to darken and Sam reached for his guns while Val grabbed his guitar.Footsteps were heard to their right and Sam spun around."Dude don't, their hideous looks and their pitchblack souls will haunt you in your dreams for your to come, just shoot and run."Val started dashing away while Sam just stood there.

"Have....To.....Fight.....Urge....To....Drool...Tong....Will.....Freeze..."Sam was mesmerized by the sight of what had to be a goddess, a near naked one at that, with only a metallic looking bikini concealing her most intimate parts.The woman had long blond hair braided in a tail, blue eyes and was unnaturally tall.Her hand was resting on the handle of the broadsword that was strapped to her back."Ugh, first time I've seen a man around these parts in years and I get two scrawny ones."

She leaped forward, and with a lazy swing she attacked Sam.Though it seemed like her heart wasn't in it, that she didn't think either of the two were worth getting serious, the attack packed quite a punch.While Sam managed to jump out of the way in time the force of the attack made the ground split apart and sent the Gunslinger flying into Val, two tumbled and rolled several feet before coming to a halt.

"Marry me my nearly naked warrior queen."A lovestruck Sam was clawing at the air, reaching for the woman."Dude, Valkyries are total dykes, the only thing they like about men is that they taste good with barbecue sauce."Val grabbed the back of Sam's coat and dragged him along with him while the two started to make a run for it.Sam fired several shots, though the woman shrugged them off like they were wads of paper.

"Dude, they have this weird assed mojo."Later the two would learn that the females were not just ridiculously strong, naturally, but also had great skill in the use of Haki.


----------



## Vash TS (May 20, 2009)

*Marine HQ*

Tsubaki and Karl boarded a marine vessel which was to carry them to where the Absolute Justice would land next.

"So what exactly are we going to do when we get there?"
"I don't know what my orders will be, I'll have to wait and see"
"TFAJ usually goes after the bigger bounties"
"So they usually get dangerous missions"
"You are being sent their because of Pieter Smirnov?"
"Maybe" Karl answered looking down at her"
"Can you really kill your own family"
"I will erase him, as per his mother's request" He said coldly

When ever Tsubaki talked to Karl about his cousin he usually got like this. She didn't like to see him like this. 

"I'm going to my room for a bit we have a long journey"
"OK i'll see you for dinner" 
"I'm coming for you Pieter" Karl said with determination

*Quam Kingdom*

Nicobi watched the feast and the dancing, his people was finally free. He had decided to go with Eddy and Mathias. The people would find someone to rule, it would not be him. He was nothing more than a warrior and he had been itching to fight. He had a feeling that with Eddy and Mathias he would have unlimited opportunities.

He looked over and saw people dancing and singing and he decided to dance. It had been years since he danced. He got to his feet and walked over the Sanya and extended his hand

"Will you do me the honor of a dance?" Nicobi asked with a warm smile on his face


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2009)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice....*

Prince walked towards Garrick and saluted. "Sir, we're approaching the marine base. Security is a go. We have fodder on call, ready to board. Oh, and we have two...not so fodder, sir. Tsubaki...and Karl, or something. Devil fruit users. Special recomendations, the works. Want me to give them the grand tour?" Garrick said nothing, he apparently hadn't even heard the young Jr. Lt. Prince shrugged and walked off the vessel, stretching. He ignored the fodder getting on board and honed in on Karl and Tsubaki, who he recognized from their profiles. "Yo." He said, extending his hand to shake. "Names Prince. Jr. Lt. Prince, and sir to you 2. I don't really care what your ranks are, but when you step on that vessel, I am your commanding officer. Don't like it, take it up with Garrick. Though I wouldn't advice that. So take it up wit V." He laughed darkly. "Yeah. Right. No, Clemens would be your best bet, if she isn't feeling too testy. C'mon, I'm giving you the shakedown." He headed aboard, followed by the new recruits.

*With the Angel Pirates....*

"Will you do me the honor of a dance?" Nicobi asked with a warm smile on his face. Sanya smiled. This had been so much fun!

"Sure!" She said graciously, taking the ex-slave's hand. "So you were a slave here?" She asked as they began. "You don't seem like the type to be a slave." She tactully avoided Nicobi's clumsy feet, it had apparently been a while since he had ever danced.


----------



## Vash TS (May 20, 2009)

*The Absolute Justice*

Karl was simply amazed by the way he was spoken to by the Jr. Lt. he thought of it as a part of his punishment and followed Jr. Lt Prince onto the Absolute Justice.

"Stay close to me Tsubaki, judging from the way that Jr. Lt. spoke to me I don't know what will happen next"
"I like him he's funny, talks very fast but he made me laugh"

The two walked on to the boat and followed Prince as he showed them around the Absolute Justice

*Quam Kingdom*

The two danced around with Nicobi trying his hardest not to step on Sanya's feet.

"I wasn't always a slave, I led the revolution that tried to free this kingdom"
"I was caught and made into a slave"
"If it weren't for Eddy and Mathias I would probably be dead. I owe them a lot"
"Anways i'm babbling"
"Thank you for the dance, sorry i'm not a better dance"

Sanya giggled and patted Nicobi on his chest

When the song finished Nicobi walked Sanya back to her seat and left the festival area. He had realized that he hadn't had time to himself yet to just be. He walked away from the noise and Music and just sat and watched the stars in the sky and wondered about his upcoming journey.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2009)

Prince continued down the hallways, chatting aimlessly as he went. "So here's Clemen's office...Clemens, Clemens, Clemens, Clemens, lemons...lemons. Mmm, lemons." He said. "Let's see here. Uh, yeah. She's your second in command basically, so go to her whenever Garrick feels the need to throw his officers overboard. Don't insult her in the vicintiy of Garrick, especially not her...questionable morals. Though maybe she'll be better about that now that Hawthorne's gone..." He thought for a moment and shrugged. "So anyway, as I was saying. Clemens. Right. Don't screw up around her, or she'll use her freaky mirrors to trap you in mirror dimension mode like she did to monkey guy on Evermore...oh, crap. I'm not supposed to talk about Evermore. Right. Uh, V's next on the list, and I've got 3 words for you. Don't fuck with him. Oh, wait, that's 4. Don't look at me, I never went to school," He said innocently, throwing a not so discreet glance at Tsubaki's butt. "V doesn't really have a rank. He just kills people. Any people, including people on this ship. Only person he wont kill is Garrick, or maybe Clemens. But only Clemens because Garrick would go apeshit. If that ever happens, I advice you to hide. Speaking of Garrick, he's up next." He said, taking a huge breath. "Zane Garrick. Hero of the Marines, protogee of Admiral Akainu, blablablabla. This guy is scary. He rapes entire crews with minimal effort, and that's with around 1300 pounds around his waist. Without that, you won't even see him coming. He's commanding officer, and no matter how corrupt or mentally unstable, he's damn good at his job." He did a smart about face, throwing one more glance at Tsubaki's butt, and grinned. "That's about it. Thank you for your time, and for choosing *The Dark Justice.*"


----------



## Vash TS (May 20, 2009)

Karl listened intently as Jr. Lt. walked and talked up a storm every now and then stealing glances at Tsubaki's butt. He knew he'd have to watch him. Clemens the 2nd in command, questionable morals, probably lusted after by Commander Garrick. He wouldn't have any problems with her. He didn't have time for women. He'd been in the Marines long enough to be completely respectful to superior officers regardless of their quirks. This V character worried him, a civilian on a marine vessel who was able to do as he pleased. He'd have to make note of the goings on here and put it into his report. The Jr. Lt. made Garrick sound like a psychopath but he was now his commanding officer so there was nothing he could do about that. He thought about his new station and looked down at Tsubaki who was deep in thought

Tsubaki tried to keep up with Prince but he talked so fast. She picked up enough to know that she should stay away from everyone on the boat except Karl which is what she planned to do. Dangerous murderers, promiscuous women, a psychopath and a pervert.

"Jr. Lt. Prince I would like to meet with Commander Garrick ASAP"
"I have a report from HQ for his eyes only"
"Tsubaki go to your room and lock the door I will be with you after my meeting"
"Thanks Jr. Lt. Prince I guess we'll be seeing a lot of each other"
"See you soon Lt. Smirnov" She said as she turned and walked off
"Lead me to Commander Garrick please Jr. Lt. Prince"


----------



## the_sloth (May 20, 2009)

-With Bolt-

Mensoku lifts him higher and higher off the ground, unaffected by Bolt's kicks and slashes.  "You were a lot easier to deal with than expected.  I was hoping to find at least one interesting person around these parts."  Mensoku then feels a warm wet moving sensation in the palm of his hand.  "What the!?"  He lets go of Bolt and looks at his palm, and then back at Bolt.  "DID YOU JUST LICK MY HAND!?"  Bolt wipes his mouth with his arm and grins.  "Works every time."  Mensoku looks at him angrily.  "YOU HORSE'S ASS!"  He tries to grab Bolt's face again, but he rolls away, watching Mensoku crush a table.  Bolt then turns back to him, sai drawn and ready to pounce.  "Oh.  You think you were clever, eh?"  He slowly backs up into the shadows.  "Nobody is ever able to escape my reach."  The darkness then engulfs him.  All that could be heard was the pitter patter of the rain and the light howling noises the wind made.  This time, Bolt doesn't budge a bit.  He crouches down, waiting for Mensoku to make the first move.  Suddenly, two glimmers of light shine from the darkness.  Staffs begin thrusting toward Bolt, who barely manages to dodge and parry the attacks. 

"You're quite the fast little bugger, aren't you!?"  Bolt parries another thrust, and slices Mensoku in the abdomen.  "Sure am."  Mensoku then thrusts both his spears at Bolt, who manages to tangle all four weapons up with the prongs of his sai.  "It seems we have a stalemate."  Mensoku grins.  "Really now?"  With a twist of his wrist, his staffs each break apart into 3 connected segments.  "What the hell!?"  Bolt quickly jumps back, dodging the constant swings from the staffs.  "Stop moving and we'll get this over with quickly!"  Bolt smiles and jumps around the room, dodging each one of Mensoku's attacks.  "Look, buddy.  You might as well give up, becaue there is no way in hell you'll be able to cat-" lightening strikes and Bolt freezes for a brief moment.  Mensoku capitalizes on this situation and bashes Bolt in the head, sending him flying through the wall and outside on the wet road.  Dazed and confused, Bolt slowly gets up to get his bearings straight again.  Mensoku begins to walk out of the building, laughing while doing so.  "Amazing.  Who would've thought a warrior of your caliber would be afraid of a little lightening!  This is PRICELESS!"  Bolt wipes the blood off of his lips and charges forward.  "LILY LYNCH!"  The prongs of his sai pin Mensoku's wrists against the wall. "And you still couldn't take me down."  Mensoku grins.

-With Belle-

Marcia and Belle stare each other down.  The area around them had more or less been totaled, and Belle had exhausted all of her arrows, leaving her to use only her swords. Both covered in cuts and bruises, Marcia stood there, licking the blood off of her fingers, smiling whilst doing so.  "MMmmmm, you taste delicious~"  Belle stared back at her intensely.  "You're sick."  Marcia's eyes move over at Belle.  "Like I haven't heard that one before."  As she finishes licking the blood off, she prepares herself for another attack.  "Even though you taste delicious, I shouldn't go and spoil my appetite.  After all, there are so many dishes to choose from."  Belle tightens the grip of her swords.  "There was that interesting ninja, the hairy loud mouth, that rugged, handsome, beautiful guitarist, and then there was that man you pulled me away from.  He looked particularly tasty~"  Belle adjusted her position slightly.  "Ohh~ Did I pinch a nerve?"  The wind picked up and it was almost as if the rain was pouring horizontally.

Belle charges forward, swinging both swords.  Marcia was quite proficient with the scalpel, managing to deflect each one of Belle's attacks.  Each attack of Marcia's managed to give Belle a light cut, but nothing serious, however, each time Marcia pulled back her scalpel, she would lick the blade clean.  "Mmmmm~  I think I've had my fill."  She suddenly pulls back, and thrusts mightily at Belle's stomach.  "You were fun, but now I've got to go on to my second dish and-"  Suddenly, she's elbowed in the chin.  She walks back slightly, losing balance and trying to understand what had just happened.  "How are you still moving!?  That last thrust should have killed you!"  Belle then shows her stomach, revealing the thick bandages wrapped around from her previous battle with V.  "Sorry, but its time for you to pay the bill."  She then throws a massive punch and hits Marcia squarely on the forehead.  For a brief moment, she remains standing, but then falls over unconscious.  Belle bends over and picks up the scalpel.  "I hate seeing these tools used wrong."  She puts it in her pocket, and runs off toward the docks, looking for the rest of the crew.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

Clemens sits in Garrick's office. Nervously wondering what he wants from her. Garrick sits at his chair and claps both his meaty hands together. He stares at Clemens with eyes that seem to bore into her thoughts. She's thankful that he can't actually know what she's thinking because then she'd be dead. 

"Chief Lieutenant Beverly Clemens," Garrick mumbles. Clemens raises a questioning eyebrow. Yes that's my name and rank she thinks....okay now what. 

"Yes sir?" she asks. Not really sure if he just asked a question or not. "How does the rank of Lt. Commander Clemens sound to you?" he asks her. Clemens jaw hangs wide open as she hears this, I thought he was going to ask me who I was sleeping with she thinks. She quickly composes herself and clears her throat. 

"That...well that sounds like music to my ears, sir," Clemens says in a seductive voice. Garrick nods, "I thought it might. You'll be replacing that turd Gilmont as my XO." 

Clemens does a happy dance in her mind, I'm so close to Captain now she thinks. Garrick slaps his knee, "Now how are you going to thank me for my kindness?" he asks her. Clemens climbs over the desk and starts crawling towards Garrick, unbuttoning her shirt as she approaches him without even slowing down. Clearly she's done this before...many, many times before. They both stare at each other and grin inching closer and closer....

*KNOCK! KNOCK! KNOCK!*

"GODDAMN, MOTHERFUCKIN....OF ALL THE TIMES!!!!" Garrick exclaims in annoyance. "WHO THE FUCK IS IT!!!!!!" Garrick bellows at the top of his lungs. 

"It's Lt. Prince!" the voice responds from the other end, "I have two of our new recruits."  Clemens towards Garrick and nibbles on his right ear, "I'll be waiting in your cabin," she whispers. Suddenly the top of Garrick's desk turns into a mirror and she melts through the surface and disappears. 

Garrick pounds his head against the desk in frustration, "WELL COME IN I'VE GOT IMPORTANT THINGS TO DO YOU KNOW!!!" he yells impatiently. Prince opens the door and ushers in the two new recruits. Garrick looks at them both as if they are naught but fodder. 

"Who the fuck are you two and why the fuck should I care?!" Garrick growls, "You've got two minutes. If I don't like what I hear then you'll both be swimming back to base!"


----------



## Vash TS (May 21, 2009)

Karl stood outside the room and he could hear the commanding officer screaming obscenities at teh top of his voice. he certainly was a psychopath. 

"That will be enough Jr. Lt. Prince" Karl said as he strode into the room
"Good luck" Prince said trying to hold in a small laugh

Karl walked into the room and saluted the man standing behind the desk

"Lt. Karl Smirnov reporting for duty sir"
"I have a message from HQ FYEO" Karl said as he produced the sealed envelope from inside his jacket and presented it to Garrick who looked like steam was about to pop out of his ears

Karl took two steps back and saluted again

"Permission to be dismissed sir" Karl said holding the salute


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

"NO, NO PERMISSION TO BE DISMISSED YOU LUMMOX!!" Garrick shouts at Smirnov. 

He looks at this man's personnel profile, Smirnov. That name sounds familiar to him. "WHAT'S YOUR BROTHER'S NAME.....BACARDI? GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Garrick finds this joke of his particularly funny, its not really, but Garrick never said he was comedian.

Garrick stares this man, Smirnov, straight in the eyes. "Tell me Lt. Karl Smirnov. Who the fuck are you....why are you a Marine? And what makes you think that you are worthy to be a servant of true Justice?" Garrick asks him. He always asks this of all his officers.


----------



## Vash TS (May 21, 2009)

Smirnov smiled, he always liked a firm commanding officer. He also had to sell this, Garrick did seem like a psychopath

"Sir everyone in my family has been a marine for the past 100 years and i'm proud to be the most recent in a long line of proud marines"
"I am now and have always been an ardent servant of true justice, it seems have finally made it home" Karl boomed in a loud clear voice
"I live and breathe justice sir"
"I am ready to answer the call of justice where and when ever I am needed" Karl said standing at attention and saluting again


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 21, 2009)

Eddy opens his eyes. "Huh..." He was sleeping for hours and he enjoyed it. "Gruah..." He stretched his arms and slowly stood up "Damn, sleeping is good" His right arm was covered in white and clean bandages. He could feel a pain in his chest but only because he pushed his limits and that was not serious. Only his arm was injured a lot but it would be fine soon enough because someone took care of him.
"Damn I overdid it back there. I coud have killed myself for nothing...." Eddy smirks as he walks towards the window of the room. As he looks outside he can hear music. A lot of people are dancing, eating and drinking. "Grrr...They have fun without me? Damn, why the didn't wait for me. I am the one that saved them!!" Eddy says as he runs to the door ignoring the pain and smash the wooden door down with his foot.
"Mathias, why you didn't wake me up?" Eddy says in a calm tone pushing him from his shoulder as he walks to the crowd calmly with a smile on his face.
His personality is really weird.Once he acts like an insane person and then suddenly he becomes serious, but he always keeps this smile on his face no matter what.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 21, 2009)

Northwood island

Sam and Val were running for their lives, the Valkyrie had grown tired, or so it seemed, of chasing them and swung her sword at them like a boomerang.Sam and Val ducked just in time and Sam pulled out his Bio-Hazard model revolver, firing at the sword.The sword's path was altered until it embedded itself into a rock formation a little away from the group.

Sam though was nearly sent flying by the recoil and it was only due to Val's help that he wasn't sent of rolling down the mountain."Scrawny dogs, now I have to get my sword down from all the way up there."Sam suspected that the only reason why they had survived this long was due to her being the laziest Valkyrie in existence, though he had no way of comparing her to another of her kind so it could also be a common trade.

But now that the woman was really angered she leaped towards them with amazing speed and smashed her fist down on Sam, Val though jumped in front of him just in time and used his guitar to block the attack.The instrument was demolished and both of the men were sent flying but they had survived. The two were hopelessly outclasses and a full on single punch of the woman might be enough to take one of the two out.

The two had gotten lucky though, a few feet away from them was an entrance to a cave, biting trough the pain they made a run for it but the Valkyrie caught wind of it and made another leap towards them.Right in front of the entrance as had them within their range, the two men were almost inside the cave now but the woman was about the smash them from behind.

Mid run, Sam spun around and fired the Bio-Hazard at close range.Due to the woman being mid air she was flung back, even though the bullet itself barely scratched her.Sadly her wieght was still that of a normal woman of her height and without her strength to brace the impact she was sent flying just like any other person.Sam as well but was caught, somewhat by Val.

The mountain started to rumble, the gunshot that went in of near the cave's entrance sent vibrations trough the entire tunnel system that went trough the cave and tons of snow came crashing down on the Valkyrie and closed the entrance of the cave.

"Dude......This is like......Incredi-bad."Val commented, while Sam assumed he was talking about their situation, sitting there in a cave with the exit sealed off and a murderous beauty waiting to tear their limbs off if they do manage to dig their ways out of here but as Sam used his lighter so that the two could see something again, he saw Val clutching his guitar.Or better said what remained of it.

What happened next surprised Sam, the rocker started to cry like a baby."Se?orita Guitarra!"Sam was uncomfortable and panicked, trying everything he could to make the man stop crying."Look, I'll fix it, I'm real handy with stuff so fixing a guitar shouldn't be impossible."Val stopped briefly, Sam took the oppurtinity to take a glance at the guitar."Eh.....Fixing isn't going to fly."There was nothing more then bits and pieces of the guitar, no way in hell that fixing it would be possible.Val started crying again and Sam quickly offered."I'll make a new one, a better one, when we get out of here I'll make you the most epic guitar possible."

Val was still cautious, stopping with crying but still sniffeling a bit."But.....Snif Snif....Ya ain't a guitar maker....Sniff.....What do ya know about making dem."Sam smiled, and made a hammer out of his left fist and a pair of pliers out of his other.Smoke came out of his mouth and as he opened wide his teeth had turned into a mold and light could be seen coming from further down his throat and he then reverted back to his normal form."I'm a living forge, if I can make guns, bullets and all other kinds of weapons I can learn how to make a guitar."Val perked up, though took hold of Sam and near crushed him in a rather awkward hug.

"First we need to get out of here."they used torches they found near the entrance and peered into the dark corridor."Bummer dude, we can't dig ourselves out because that dyke is like totally gonna kill us if she's still there."Sam suddenly remembered something and pulled out the map that he had gotten earlier.He quickly started to determine their location."Alright I started here, there is your house, then we should be about here."IT was made easier due to circles being in certain location with black lines starting from them and then connected with others."I though these were weird assed borders at first but this is what I was looking for, well I was supposed to take another opening but these lines, must represent the tunnels inside the mountain and I was supposed to follow these to this place."He pointed at the X on his map, which supposedly could be reached trough this tunnel system."And now we can easily get out by taking one of these other exits."

The two headed towards their goal, while Sam was walking and keeping track of their location, he started making a mental checklist and preparations for the Val's guitar.He was going to need a lot of materials for this.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

Hawthorne turns towards Marc and shakes his head arrogantly, he had fought Pirates with ten times more experience and power then these fellows and he's still lived to tell the tale.  

"I don't even recognize your Jolly Roger flag. How long have you lot been doing this anyway....a week? Don't think that you will get very far at your current levels," he tells Marc and his crew more insultingly. "Oda help you if you ever run into Garrick and his men." 

Hawthorne sighs inwardly as he thinks of Clemens still onboard that ship with Garrick, it makes his blood boil to think that that uncivilized brute of a man has beaten him. I'm rich for gods sake....why she didn't pick me!? he still wonders. In his mind he promises to make Garrick pay somehow. 

*On the Dark Justice....*
Garrick stands up to his full height, well over six foot six but Smirnov is still taller. "Well you're a fuckin beanpole aren't you Smirnov!" Garrick growls. 

He walks towards the Marine Lt. and points at the door, "I need killer's on this crew....coldblooded killers who will so what is necessary to support the absolute good! Kill for me and for absolute Justice and you will have a bright future on this boat! You're excused!" Garrick growls. He turns around to to examine the confidential pacet delivered by Smirnov.


----------



## InfIchi (May 21, 2009)

With Kama-

?SMOKE SCREEN!? He tosses a few bombs onto the roof of the building and tries to create a smoke screen. ?Fool. In this wind.? The smoke is quickly blown towards Dem. ?Honestly, Such tactics should be obviously ineffective.? As the smoke reaches him he begins to cough and his eyes begin to water. ?W..what is this?? Kama stands proudly once the smoke passes. ?I figured a normal smoke screen would be useless, that?s why I used pepper smoke!? He smirked. 

  Then quickly charged towards Dem. ?TAKE THIS!? He prepares to swing his scythe, when he slips in a puddle and falls off the building. ?Cough Cough! Fool..? Dem wipes his eyes and looks down into the alley between the buildings. ?Water tends to make things slippery.? He comments. ?SHUT UP!? Kama shouts, He has his arms and legs spread and holding onto each buildings wall. Stopping him from falling. ?Damn it.?  He let?s his right hand reach into his shirt and pulls out two pairs of claws. 

?Only one way to deal with this. He let?s go with both hands and quickly puts on the claws, then begins to climb up one of the walls, towards Dem. ?I should have expected as much from a ninja.? He throws his chain down at Kama, the ninja dodges. ?Please grab on. This fight would be better if we ended it quickly and not waste time on you trying to climb a wall.? Kama blinked. ?eh? Weird villain?? he thought to himself, grabbing onto the chain. With a yank, he?s pulled into the air and lends behind Dem. ?Alright then.? Kama puts the claws away and draws his Kusari-gama. ?Let?s go!?

  With Rex-

  He leans his head to the right as Lem?s bow scrapes across his face. Lem quickly turns and swings his Bass towards Rex. The guitarist jumps to the right and flips over the Bass, barely avoiding a hit to the head. He lands on his feet and wipes the blood from his cheek. ?That ting be as sharp as a sword?? Rex thinks to himself. ?Indeed. My bow is able to compete with even a sword. Unlike that guitar of yours.? He charges towards Rex. ?I have a means to bash and slash.? 

  He stabs at Rex, Rex jumps back, Lem swings his base, Rex holds up his guitar and blocks the attack. Lem simply slashes with the bow, Rex ducks and swings his guitar as he gets up, Lem swings his Bass down and the ground beneath rex begins to crack and form a small crater. ?That be a heavy Bass?? Rex thinks to himself. ?Weight is everything when attack.? BAM! Lem belly bumps Rex into a nearby building. ?Do not underestimate the kanon pirates.? 

  With Nolan-

  FWAM! Nolan rolls across the deck of the Kanon pirate?s ship and into a cabin, his body is bruised and blood flows from the corner of his mouth. ?Shit.? He wipes away the blood and stands up. ?The hell is with that strength.? He thinks to himself. ?But damn it, I?ve got no time to waste here. The rest of his crew is ripping through the town, I?ve got to end it.? He looks around for his anchor. ?shit, where is it.? The sound of a chain rattling, not good. BOOM! His anchor crashes through the cabin and sends him to the other side of the ship. ?Damn it?? he flies out towards the open water. 



With Jason/Eve-


Kapitan Kanon raises both fists and clasps them together. "It's all over now." He smirks.  ?JASON!? Eve grips him tight as Kanon?s fists come down. BOOM!! Chunks of the concrete road fly off in all directions, a massive smoke cloud seeming to drift even in the powerful wind, only Kanon can be seen, his fists no longer raised. But something seems off, he has a look of shock on his face. ?How did you survive.? Kanon?s eyes narrow. He can?t see in the smoke cloud, but he can feel something blocking his fists.   
  ?Oh? Obviously because I?m more skilled then these kids.? When the smoke clears, Jason?s dad Akuma stands, Eris gripped in his hand, blocking Kanon?s attack. ?Honestly, son, I thought you were better then this.? Akuma smirks. ?You?You?re the captain of the Jolly Rodgers?? Akuma smirks. ?Yeah, what of it?? he asks. ?Nothing, I always wanted the pleasure of killing you.? Kanon throws a punch, his strength mask still on his face. 

?Why are you here?? Jason coughs and slowly stands up. Akuma blocks Kanon?s punch with Eris. ?I?ve been following you for a while now actually. You and you?re brother. Spy?s and the like. Trying to see if you are ready for this place.? Kanon begins to grow angry, each punch he throws is blocked by akuma?s blade. ?I thought that these two blades would fit you brothers. Irene the blade of peace, Eris the blade of Chaos. But it seems I gave Irene to the wrong brother!? Akuma laughs. 

  Kanon throws another punch, Akuma catches it with his hand this time. ?I?m not your opponent.? He comments, bashing the hilt of Eris into Kanon?s face, causing the mask to shatter. ?Guh!? Kanon drops to his knees. ?W..what is this sensation?? he asked. ?Jason?s body is made for those masks, he can use them for a limited time. This prevents him from feeling the effects you are now.? Jason looks at his dad .?How do you know so much about my devil fruit.? He asked. 

  ?Fathers know everything about their children.? He smiled. ?And they always keep watch over their sons, Even when they are lost and feel they have no hope of survival. A father will never let his son die.? Jason?s eyes narrowed. ?Y?You put that devil fruit there? didn?t you?? Akuma jumped out of a punch thrown by Kanon. ?I?ll explain later, you gotta win the fight first!? he laughed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

Joe the Kings Royal Sniper tackles tackles Annie through a window and they both hurtle out into the air. Annie grabs onto an overhanging ledge by just her fingers but loses her sniper rifle crutch. The rifle falls to the ground below, clanking off the wall and shattering into pieces. 

"Dang it that was my favorite crutch!" Annie yells. Joe meanwhile manages to grab onto Annie's leg, gripping onto her busted ankle. "YAHOO!" he yells excitedly as his feet dangle over nothingness. Annie loses her grip with one hand and struggles to keep hold. "Hey I like your underwear, flower print...very nice!" Joe hollers as he looks upwards at Annie's fluttering skirt. 

"Last time I wear a mini skirt!" Annie yells. She kicks at Joe's face with her free leg. *BLAM!* Her heel clips him in the side of the face but he keeps his grip. Joe flips over Annie's body and leaps to the ledge. "Goodbye sweetness!" he tells her. *BANG!* Annie lets go and the bullet blows away the part of the ledge where her hand just was. 

As Annie hurtles downward she quickdraws her revolver and fires upwards. "GRAPPLE HOOK!"  A steel hook fires out of the barrel of her gun and embeds itself into the thick stone wall right beneath the ledge that Joe stands on. "OOH! GOOD ONE LITTLE LADY!!" Joe hollers. He aims both his silver plated revolvers down at Annie's head and fires rapidfire style. 

Time to do my Tarzan impersonation Annie thinks as a hail of bullets rain over her. She swings across the wall, avoiding the mass of bullets but one of them grazes her in the shoulder. Joe reloads in a blur and follows her with his guns, firing. Gotta get closer she thinks. Annie presses the trigger of her gun and the grapple hook uplls her upwards. She flies past Joe and lands on the ledge above him. 

"Hey where'd you go sweetness?!" Joe exclaims as he looks upwards. *BANG! BANG! BANG!* Annie fires downwards at Joe. He runs across the ledge as the bullets hit inches next to his feet. _Dang how's she followin' me if she can't see me over that bigass ledge?!_ he wonders. 

Joe leaps upwards and grabs onto the overhanging ledge above and flips over it. He looks for Annie but then his eyes widen as he sees her boots fly at his face. *BABLAM!* Annie dropkicks him in the face. Joe flies backwards and lands on his back. 

"CRAP!" Annie yells as she lands on her busted ankle and drops to the floor. _I just wanted to relax and heal!_ she thinks. "I WANT A VACATION!!" Annie yells. _This is what I get for not wanting to kill this palooka!_ Annie could've shot him but for stupid some reason she thought she was a Kung Fu queen and decided to kick him. 

"Shooooot! Well let me send you on your way sweetness!" Joe replies, he's already back on his feet and he fires at her. Annie returns fire using her mantra and superhuman eyesight to guide her aim. Both their bullets collide in midair. Joe shakes his head in disbelief as his own bullet gets negated. He slaps his thigh, and starts laughing in a fit. "Goddamn! I ain't never seen that before. You're good sweetness...real good!" Suddenly he holsters both his revolvers and shrugs. "Well now I can't kill a pretty sure shot like you....it just wouldn't be fair."  

Annie looks at him with a puzzled face, "You mean, you don't want to fight anymore? What about Tatsu's dad he ordered you to fight us?" she asks him. Joe waves his hand dismissively, "Meh I just do this for fun. That old man can go to hell," he replies. "Here let me help you up there sweetness!" he leans over her to help pick her up. 

Annie cracks him the jaw and almost knocks Joe off the roof with her punch. "Don't call me sweetness you hick!" Annie responds. Annie struggles back to her feet and opens the window on the ledge. She limps into a hallway and heads towards the others.

"Whooo...you're a spitfire! I think I'm in love!" Joe hollers as he hangs off the ledge by one arm.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2009)

Kent threw himself on Knight, slamming him into the ground. The two began grappling, each desperately searching for a weakness in the other's defence. Kent's size and strength gave him the advantage, and he used that to deadly effect, taking every chance to inflict more and more pain on the ex CP agent. Knight finally managed to disengage, slamming another shigan into Kent's chest. kent staggered, and Knight, seeing his oppourtunity, sured forward in a blur of movement.

Kent roared, smashing his opponent in the face, but Knight didn't even slow. With a combination of Soru and Shigan, he delt Kent a flurry of blows, then held him casually over the edge. The water below the young captain flowed red, and Kent struggled weakly, but Knight just laughed. "Bye bye," He said calmly, letting Kent drop into the sea below. He laughed again and turned to the scattered remains of his crew.

*Bam!*

Kent slammed into Knight's unprotected back, sending him sprawling. With deadly calm, Kent's arm shifteed biazzarely. Several large claws emerged from his fingers, and Kent brought them down with brutal efficiency. Knight fell, his blood spreading in a pool around him.Kent staggered forward, and collapsed.

"Kent! Jorma, Kent's down!"

And then there was a blissful blackness.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 21, 2009)

Southwood island


Chey had found shelter in the covenant, it appeared that it was not uncommon for women to show up at these doorsteps and ask the nuns for help.She had been told that the nuns here had came for specifically for that reason, to help the abused and poor women of this island in any way that the nuns could.Though the strong and wealthy females could fend for their own, the industry of this cesspool also revolved greatly around prostitution and selling "brides" to those that could afford it.

The rare occasions these abused women could free themselves and get away they were given asylum in the covenant, even the most vicious of criminals respected Oda's wives, as they were called by the common folk, and knew better then to level the place in order to get their hands on one escaped wife/slave.

Though  Cheyenne's case was a different one, they nuns assumed that she too, like so many others, was taken from her home and sold off to the highest bidder like a piece of cattle. Chey wisely kept her mouth shut though, she didn't need to draw any unwanted attention to herself and so she was better of being one of the many others instead of a lost girl with a considerable bounty on her head.

"Cheyenne dear, here follow sister Candace to the kitchen, she will fix a nice warm meal for you."Cheyenne did so, she followed the young looking nun and patiently waited in the kitchen while Candace started preparing a meal for the Awanese girl."You seem young, I mean for a nun, you're about my age yet you've devoted your life to Oda already."Chey started, she wasn't sure if she was offending the girl but she was honestly interested in the reason, she could never picture living without men, even though they were gunslinging, cigarette smoking pigs with their blond hair and.....Nevermind.

"I'm 18."Candace smiled, she wasn't offended by Chey and realized that the girl must have trouble understanding why she has chosen this life."I.......I didn't have a easy life as a kid, what I do manage to remember still haunts me in my sleep, things became better when I was taken in here at the covenant and instead of leaving when I became 18, I decided to stay here and try to follow in my elders' footsteps."

Chey decided not to press on this issue much further."Only 18 huh, that's two years younger then me."She accepted to plate of food that Candace offered her, took one bite and her hearts seemed to appear in her eyes."Delicious."She started chomping away."Only 18 yet you can cook like this, you have an amazing gift girl."

After dinner, Candace let Chey to a room, and wished her goodnight since it was becoming late.But Cheyenne had no intention of going to bed, instead she grabbed one of the cloaks she found in the room and put it on before she jumped out of the window and used her DF powers to briefly create Eagle wings to fly down safely before she headed to prison walls.She needed to find a way in and out of the prisons.Though she had no idea what could be found in the prisons but it was the only lead she had, if she ever wanted to find Sam and Chuck again she better went along with it.

The next couple of hours were spent scoping out the locations, well that was until she spotted a red haired figure, dressed very provocatively, far to provocatively for a place like this.Chey assumed the girl was either very well protected or had a death wish, but while the men in the vicinity couldn't keep their eyes of her none of them dared to make a move.

When the light of a lantern lit her face, Chey's eyes went wide from shock."It couldn't be."Her face, it reminded her of Candace yet the expression and the body language were way off.Unless that from before was only an act.She wasn't sure what to expect but she followed the red haired woman, she hadn't expected Candace to look like that without her garbs on, she especially wouldn't have expected to be this attractive and a redhead.Chey didn't go for girls but wow.This was one gorgeous woman.

Chey followed her for a short while before Candace entered a strip club, she hesitated briefly but her curiousity made her follow her inside, she got past the bouncer surprisingly easy who must've assumed she was a new employee.The Awanese girl made her way past the scumbags in the joint and eventually spotted Candace being on the second floor, seemingly a private area with the best view in the place, she moved over to the stair case but was stopped by duo of broad armed goons.

Though they both suddenly stepped out of the way, Chey looked up and saw that Candace had ordered them to do so.The redheaded woman's smile made Chey shudder, there was something evil about it. Cautiously Chey made her way up where she saw that Candace was waited on like a queen."Why hello there honey, how ya doing?"Candace asked.

"You don't remember me?"She was still unsure but she looked so much like Candace."I do."This confirmed it, though what she heard next was even more confusing."But I'm not who you think I am, I remember you since Candace met you but Candace ain't home right now."Chey stepped back as Candace stood up."Let's just say I'm Candace's roommate, you can call me Candy."The redhead closed the distance between her and Chey with long strides and one move overpowered Chey and pressed her up against a wall.She grabbed Chey by the wrist, with one hand strong enough to keep the Awanese secure.

"So what's a sweetie like you doing in a place like that?"Candy asked as she looked Chey over."What's a nun doing here, dressed like that?"Next thing she knew Candy kissed her on the lips, hard."Hmmm, not bad, not great either, expected better from a beauty like you."Candy smirked, with her free hand she searched Chey."My what have we here?"The only things of interest were the map and a recent picture of Chey, Sam and Chuck."God damn, that's one sexy cowboy."She pointed out Sam."I wouldn't mind riding..."She was cut off by an angered Chey kicking her in the shins, though Candy wasn't that impressed.

"Did I struck a nerve?"She giggled and then turned her attention to the map."My my,a treasure map."She commented."You're lucky that I'm bored."Chey was unsure what she meant with this, suddenly Candy ripped the map in half and handed one half to Chey."I'll join you on this treasure hunt of your's."


----------



## Vash TS (May 21, 2009)

*On the beach outside Khazmodan Island
*
"You disrespectful little FUCK!!" Marc said about to draw his sword

Smirnov grabbed Marc

"*Forget him, he has no vhere to go, killing him makes his life easier*" Smirnov said laughing
"Let me go, I am going back on the boat and take a nap"
"I'm not going to let him wreck my evening"

Marc jumped high into the air and landed lightly on the deck and sat down

*SNORE*

"That's our captain" Tetra said as she walked away from the rail 
"Hold up marine" Akawana shouted
"Smirnov help me down, I want to give him a last look before he leaves. It would be such a terrible waste of a man if he died"

Smirnov walked over and stepped up a few translucent pale white discs and lifted Akawana over the rail and stepped back down the discs and set her down on the beach. He walked behind her as she approached the man standing on the beach.

Meanwhile with Simo and Fire

Metal clanged on metal and a shot rang out. Fire flipped back and held her knives strait out. She charged back in and Simo parried a few of her attacks and he pulled the triggers. The guns clicked harmlessly and she took the second he paused in shock to kick him in the gut and jump on top him and place her dagger to his throat.

"Don't you know what sparring is?" Simo said rubbing is stomach
"Sorry" Fire said sheathing her daggers behind her back 
"That last kick hit me really hard"
"I said I was sorry, I'm not good at play fighting"
"Thanks for helping me get accustomed to my daggers" Fire said smiling
"You helped me more than I helped you"
"I learned a lot about these weapons"
"I can't just shoot anytime, I need to rely on the blades when in close combat and use the guns for killing blow"

He'd been using blanks while sparring with Fire but he was 100% sure that she would have dodged every single one of his shots. He understood what she meant when she told him she couldn't teach him her style of fighting. Even with his mantra it was hard to know where she was going to be. Sparring with her for those hours helped him a lot. He pulled his eye patch back over his eye and loaded his guns with live ammo and holstered them.

"I didn't know you could see with your other eye" Fire said
"Yea people just assume I can't see, it helps when I'm sniping also reduced distractions"
"Lets get back to the boat i'm hungry" Fire said standing there waiting for Simo to walk over to her

*On the Absolute Justice*

Karl opened the door to step out of Garrick's Cabin and Prince almost toppled into the room but ran into Karl. He had apparently been listening at the door.
Karl ignored the man and stepped past him and headed directly to his room.

"That man is a carbon copy of my grandfather"
"True and Absolute justice..." Karl mused
"I haven't heard that in a long long time"
"I'll have to deal with them both the same way"

He walked into his cabin to see Tsubaki sitting at the desk with a purple flower in front of her. She'd placed flowers all around the room.

"I know how much you like flowers" She said with a smile
"Please stay away from everyone on this boat" He said sitting on the bed
"I had already decided to, I like Jr. Lt. Prince though he makes me laugh"
" E V E R Y O N E" Karl spelt out
"O K" Tsubaki said with a laugh
"I need to talk to you about something" Karl said looking at her
"You know why you are here with me right?"
"I am not sure" Tsubaki said looking at him
"The Marine HQ thinks you fruit is too powerful to fall into the wrong hands"
"I doesn't matter, I like being with you"

He looked and her and smiled

"Lets rest for now, we've have a long journey here"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 21, 2009)

With Tatsu-

He continues to bash guards away in his rage. He then turns to his father with a deadly look on his face, "I'll never go back!!!" He says swinging his giant claw at the man. But instead of making contact, he feels it stop in it's tracks. A strongly built man with long brown hair in knight like shoulder plates with a red cape swinging behind him stands on the other side of Tatsu's claw. He holds the dragon off with one hand.

"Ah, Perrato, good to see you made it in time," Tatsu's father says casually. The man bows his head as he keeps Tatsu at bay, "I would be ashamed if I didn't make it this second my King," With his free hand he draws an axe that is strapped to his back and uses it to smack Tatsu's claw away.

The large dragon looks down on the man, "Who the hell are you!" He looks back up at Tatsu and calmly replies, "I am Perrato, the Strongest and most Loyal Guard in this Kingdom. I'm sorry Dragon Prince, but I have been ordered to take you down," He says respectfully.

"I'm not a Prince! And they're not a King and Queen! You can't just buy royalty!" He shouts, "I'm afraid you're wrong son, you can, and it's certainly not cheap," His father says with a grin.

Tatsu clenches his fist and causes all of his claws to connect at one point. He then thrusts it forward at the Guard, but he blocks the attack with his axe. He swings his axe upwards, along with Tatsu's massive arm, and then rushes in. He quickly leaps off the ground and creates a large gash along Tatsu's chest.

He fights through the pain and swings his tail around in an attempt to hit him as he falls, but Perrato swings his leg backwards and kicks the tail out of the way. This throws Tatsu off balance and sends the pirate crashing to the ground. 

Before the dragon can get to his feet Perrato leaps into the air and lands right on his chest. His leave metal boots digging through his dragon scales. He makes his way to his throat and then holds out his axe, "Don't worry Prince, I will do my best not to kill you, just as Sire ordered," He lifts his axe high and prepares to lower it into his throat.

"Don't worry son, atleast you'll be helping out your parents!" His father says as Perrato swings downwards. Suddenly steam covers the entire room, and Perrato feels his footing vanish, causing him to fall back to the floor.

"What the hell is going on!" His father shouts angry and confused. Perrato gets his axe in a ready position, but out from the steam he is hit with a blast of fire then sends him tumbling, *"Dragon Emperor Point,"* Tatsu says walking through the steam, now in his most powerful form. 

Perrato gets to his feet and watches as the steam finally clears and Tatsu stands before him, "Interesting, you've gotten smaller, but I can tell you've gotten stronger as well," He gets in a defensive stance, "This shall be interesting,"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

Akawana approaches Hawthorne with the giant Smirnov in tow. "It's only been a few short hours since we found you," she tells Hawthorne in a soothing voice, "And I'm still your doctor so I can't just leave without examining you," she tells him. "Here let me check your vitals..." and she reaches for his right arm. Hawthorne shrugs her off with his shoulder however. "Do not touch me!" he exclaims. 

"I'm a royal Marine originally recruited by the biological science division under Dr. Vegapunk's supervision himself. So I also have medical training. In other words I am fine!" he says stubbornly. 

"You worked with Dr. Vegapunk?" Akanawa says, seeming impressed by this fact. 

Hawthorne nods arrogantly, "Among others..." he adds offhandedly as if it isn't that important. 

He then turns towards Smirnov, "I know of your family. Smirnov is it? A Marine Lieutenant by that name once served my family on Shabondy. How proud they must be of you," Hawthorne says in a smug voice to the large Pirate. Suddenly he seems to come to some kind of decision in his mind.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 21, 2009)

*Khazmodan Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra took out all of her newly acquired tools and admired them one by one down to the last point of each shuuriken. Lastly she took her new blade doing small quick strikes through the air, testing its weight reach and power. Marc scratched at his crotch in his sleep and Tetra couldn't help but giggle. "Stop fucking watching me and do what you are doing" Marc said groggily. He rolled over so Tetra couldn't see him scratch and himself and let out a loud snore. Tetra took up a hand full of her old shuurikens and tossed them into the air. As they descended she drew her black sword and leaped after them. With quick deliberate strikes she clipped each shuuriken once before dropping silently on the ground. The shuurikens rained down about her each cut in half. "FOR FUCKS SAKE TETRA" Marc shouted banging his fist on the deck. "Go do that shit somewhere else."


----------



## Vash TS (May 21, 2009)

"*You knew members of my family?*" Smirnov said with a smile
"*What kind of people did they strike you as?*" 

Hawthorne stood there looking at Smirnov clearly in thought

"*I'd prefer if you didn't compare me to them*"
"*I'm sure you are a happy marine though*"
"*They really take care of their own right?*" Smirnov said

Smirnov pulled his scarf off and pointed to the scar on his neck

"*I'll just say that pirates didn't give me this scar*"
"*I mean look at where you are right now*" He said spreading his arms
"*If we didn't save you the marines definitely would have*"
"Well it's so sad to see you go"
"You had such a nice body" She said as she ran a finger down his chest

They pair walked back to the boat and Smirnov lifted Akawana and stepped up the pale discs that seemed to materialize in the air and walked back on to the boat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 21, 2009)

Wood island

Sirens were blaring as the intoxicated war veteran and soon to be pirate was running for his life, with a heave bag slung over his shoulder.His free hand was cluthing his rapier which he used to dispatch marines and open holes in fences.He had followed directions to a heavily guarded storage facility, there he found the chests he had been looking for and another envelope containing instructions.He was supposed to take the two chests and find transportation to Westwood island, to a specific harbor town.

He had shaken off his pursuers, for now, and was now trying to get his hands on a ship.Though he was considering stealing one of the small ships that were currently unnattended he spotted an advance looking one with a single man on board, at least one man visible from Chuck was standing.With his inexperience, having never sailed before, he was better of trying his luck with someone else on board.

He jumped on board, the man didn't seem scared instead seemed interested."Could it be that you are why the sirens are blaring, why those marines are rattled?"Chuck decided to just answer honestly and he nodded."How exciting, so what can I do for you sir?"The man was holding a wrench and working on some kind of device.

"I'd like transportation to Westwood, I'll pay yo..."He was interrupted by the man."I have no need for money, I'll take you to Westwood, but you'll owe me."He started pressing some buttons on his watch, suddenly robots started moving around the ship and started preparing the ship for travel.

"I'm professor Steampunk, and you are?"He extended a hand, Chuck shook it briefly."Call me Chuck."

Southwood island

The entire island was in a state of chaos, unidentified figures had attacked the prison, rumor had it that two females were the cause of this and that they had even broke into not one but two prisons.Either way, a lot of officials had been attack and killed while countless of prisoners had been freed and started wreaking havoc all over the island.

But by now the two females were long gone, they had taken two chests and then taken a group of merchants hostage, forcing them to take them to a location on Westwood island.Little did the merchants now that the stronger of the two females intended to kill them as soon as she no more use for them.

Northwood island

Val and Sam had reached their destination, they had reached a chamber that seemed to have functioned some kind of religious role.All kinds of artifacts portraying Northern gods were found in the chamber.The two shot one look at the other and then started stuffing their clothes with items.Val wasn't religious and so had no problem with looting this holy place.

And then they stumbled on something magnificent."This is a hammer like the one they say was used by one of the gods here."Val commented.Sam had belli signs in his eyes, this must've been worth a fortune, it was made out of the most magnificent metal he had ever seen.He gripped the handle and with all of his might he pulled at it.Yet it did not move, not even single micrometer.

"Dude, I think this is the real deal, the religious bozos used to say that the hammer could only be lifted by Thor or Thor's champion." Sam didn't intend to give up.He attempted again while using his DF powers to increase his grip, which was also insufficient.And out of frustration he turned his teeth into their black metal  form trough use of his Devil Fruit and then bit down on a on the hammer.

He increased the heath inside his stomach, his personal little furnace, and steam came out of the corner of his mouth.Within minutes the Iron of the hammer was white hot and Sam tore a chunk out.The hammer cooled off quickly and Sam removed the chunk out of his mouth."This is going to take ages."Annoyed he slammed the chunk on the hammer.A loud pang was heard and before they knew it both were flung into a wall by a gust of wind.

"Dude, I think it's also true that the hammer could control the weather."This reminded Sam of those Weather knots he heard about."Yeah, looks like it."Sam got up and noticed an envelope on top of two chests.He opened the envelope and read."Congratulations kiddo, you managed to survive until here, if both your friends managed to do the same you'll be able to find them here, and take those two chests with ya."Sam used a nearby sack to stuff the chests in, and as much valuables it could hold and then the two were off on their way again.

Present time 

Val and Sam arrived on Westwood island, the small ship they had chartered had brought them to the harbor they were supposed to head to.they continued following the instructions and eventually reached a Shipyard.When they entered Sam discovered he was the last to arrive and his two friends ran up to him."We missed ya Blondie.""I thought you'd be dead by now."Sam smiled and glanced at the others present in the room.

"What is a nun doing here?"Candace was visibly scared and confused, she had woken up in on a ship, covered in blood and wearing nothing more then her underwear.Luckily the ship belonged to the Church, as it was the supply ship that delivered to their covenant on the island.Meaning that she could at least find garbs to wear."Yeah, she's a bit unstable but I wouldn't have found my way here without her, I'll explain later."Chey answered."Well that's Candace, they guy over there is professor Steampunk and that old guy is the bastard that's the cause of all of this."

The greying, cigar smoking man got up from his seat and approached the group."You kids impressed my, not just by taking down a president himself but actually surviving my tasks."He took the last two chests and and with all six of them he started opening them."Is that ice?"The man started throwing all kinds of ingredients in a glass and eventually had a mojito, the chests contained ingredients for the drinks, and nothing else."It ain't ice, not normal ice anyways, this is Northwood's famed Nevermeltice, hence why it hasn't melt yet."

"You sent us on a quest to find you fucking ingredients for a Mojito."Sam took a swing at the man, who easily caught Sam's fist."Let me explain, first of all I was the one that placed those ingredients there and I did so to test you."He continued after releasing Sam."My name is Nathan Blake, currently a shipwright here but I when I was your age I used to be quite a famous pirate, still am but I retired after most of my crew members did or had died already."he quickly added."When I joined up I was just a kid while most of the crew were twice my age."

He paused briefly."Anyways, after a few years I got restless, I'm only in my forties after all, and decided to look for a promising rookie crew to join but so far I didn't run into one that met my standards and so I had decided to set up some tests, those that could survive would be surely make a crew capable of making it in the Grand Line as pirates."He applauded the group now."Well you guys are the lucky winners, I've been keeping my eyes on you since Eastwood where I had hid parts of my treasure and I knew you guys were special."

Sam wasn't sure what to make of this."We ain't pirates you know."Nate just grinned, he had considered this."Well pirates or not, you guys are wanted by the marines....Most of ya'll here are."He then offered them this."Ya'll can spent the rest of your lives back on Eastwood where marines and other authorities will be waiting for ya or live an adventurous life, see the world, do whatever you want."Well he did have a point, they could hardly go back so what option did they have.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 21, 2009)

*Split into two posts due to exceeding limit.*

He gestured them to follow him, which they did and he took them out on to a dock where a ship was covered a large piece of cloth."As a gesture of good will, allow my to present you the ship I'm that's part of my offer."He pulled off the cloth and revealed a ship like no other.Like that of Blackbeard's it was unique in it's design, it was shaped like a coffin though with the neccisities of a ship, like sails, a rudder etc.

After the group finished commenting on the ship, Sam asked him."So you want us to be our captain and...."He didn't get to finish his question.Nate slapped him on the shoulder and laughed."Nah kiddo, I ain't interested in being a captain, I'm not the type for it besides I'm a shipwright, that's what I do."The group was confused, who was supposed to be the captain then."Well it should be obvious, you should be captain kid, you've got great potential if you're anything like your dad."

"You knew my dad?"Nate answered with a "Yeah, he kicked my ass several times but no hard feelings or anything, he worked for the law and I was wanted so it was only natural.....Anyways, what do you guys think?"

Sam sighed before answering."Well this is pretty much a godsend right about now, I mean for personal reasons I've got to find certain people and with no home to go back to a ship and a pirate crew like this would be perfect means to achieve my goals though I can't speak for my friends."He turned to them, before he even asked Chuck and Chey answered with a yes."We're in the same situation as you are and we don't intend to let you go off on your own."

Val answered with."You still owe me that guitar, but every respectable pirate crew has a musician, that's like a pirating rule."Sam turned to Vic and Candace now."Well I don't know either of you so I'm not sure what to do here."Vic though immediately accepted, saying that an adventure like this was exactly what he had been looking forward to.

"I can't....It would go against me vows."Candace answered.Chey though spoke up."Well uhm, I won't force you or anything but besides you being wanted you probably wouldn't be welcome in the covenant anymore after what happened......We aren't asking you to do anything you aren't comfortable with, you could always just prepare our meals."Cheyenne felt bad for the girl, that second personality had ruined the girl's life and it was largely Chey's fault and so she tried to make up for it.

"Alright, I guess that wouldn't go against my vows."Nate opened a bottle of champagne."Well then, it's settled we're an official crew now."

After they christened the ship and finished their small celebration they boarded the ship after everyone's possessions were carried on board.Nate took position behind the helm."Ready cap?"Sam was new to this and so just shrugged."Yeah, I guess so."And the newly formed crew took off.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 21, 2009)

James vs Coval

James charged forward, just as he does in every other battle, and swong his two swords doward at the pirate, but he quickly evaded the attack and followed up with a horizontal slash. James quickly lifts his arm and blocked the attack, "Good reaction time, but you'll need much more than that," He says twisting his massive blade and then slamming it into the ground creating a shockwave that knocked James backwards and to the floor. 

He slides along the wet ground and gets further and further away until he stops himself by digging the blade into the ground, "Hm...that could work..." He gets up, takes a half step back and then charges forward. 

He continues to close the gap between the two swordsmen until he finally drops to the floor and begins to slide along the ground. Coval looks at the pirate curiously and prepares a defensive stance. He swings his long blade low, the handle still near his neck preventing it from digging into the floor.

James' blade makes contact with Coval's but he manuvers himself to make minimal contact with the massive weapon and slices Coval's leg. However he moves it in time to make the damage minimal. 

James gets himself to a stop with the same method as before, "Interesting, what's your name strange Five Sword Wielder." James stands dumbfound, "You haven't heard of me!?!? And more suprisingly...I HAVEN'T TOLD YOU YET!!!! I'm the Great Red Monkey!!!!!!" He says transforming into Monkey Point and drawing a third sword with his tail.

Coval blocks the attack with some difficulty, "A zoan user eh? Interesting, that explains how you use five swords," He leaps backwards and holds his massive blade outwards, "You use a zoan power to wield your blades, however I use a zoan power inside mine!" He says as his blade begins to transform.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2009)

Hawthorne watches as Smirnov and Akawana board their ship. "Hey wait you lot!" Hawthorne exclaims. He runs towards the ship and leaps onto the railing. Hawthorne makes eye cotanct with Smirnov.  

"You're right. Ever since I joined the Marines I've just served under corrupt officers. All of them always more interested in their own greed and ambition then serving the common good." Hawthorne sighs and looks down at the deck, not even sure if this is the right decision to make. 

"I would like to hitch a ride if you do not mind. To clear my mind and decide what my future holds," Hawthorne looks at Smirnov, "I assume that you are the Captain of this ship?" he asks him.


----------



## the_sloth (May 21, 2009)

-With Bolt-

Bolt pushed his sai deeper into the wall, pinning Mensoku's wrists.  "And here I thought that _you'd_ be some fun.  Looks like I was wrong."  Mensoku simply grinned.  "What's wrong?  Cat got your tongue?  I've got you beat buddy.  You aren't getting outta th-"
BAM!
An elbow to the chin!?  Bolt looked back at his sai.  He had most definitely pinned Mensoku to the wall.  How was he able to elbow him in this situation?  
BAM!
Again.  Another hit to the face.  Bolt looked down at Mensoku's arms with a look of shock.  "What the hell!?"  He began to chuckle.  "I see you've never seen one of my kind before."  Another elbow to Bolt's face.  His grip weakened.  "The Grandline is a scary place, my friend.  You'll see things you've never even imagined.  I'm just the tip of the iceberg."  With another hit, he sends Bolt back.  Mensoku then pulled his arms, breaking free from the grip the sai had on him.  He stood before Bolt and struck a pose.  It looked similar to how he stood before Bolt with his staffs.  But instead of the weapons being in 3 segments, his arms were!  _"This explains that long reach of his."_

Mensoku made a gesture, inviting Bolt to attack.  "Lets fight like _real_ men.  Hand to hand.  The way God intended."  This was obviously a way to use his advantage of long reach against Bolt.  Bolt even knew this, but his pride got the better of him.  "To be honest, I thought it was a bit unfair for me to use my sai in the first place."  He stood there hands in his pockets and looks straight into Mensoku's eyes, grinning.  "Ladies first."

Mensoku charges forward again, immediately using his long reach to grab Bolt by the face again.  However, Bolt bends back and watches the arm miss him from above.  "Not falling for the same trick twice."  Suddenly, the arm turns at him again at a 90 degree angle.  "!?"  Bolt falls to the ground, and rolls to the side, as Mensoku's hand breaks apart the stone road below.  Bolt gets back up and faces Mensoku.  "You see, my arms are able to twist and turn in ways you've never seen before.  Lets face it.  You have no idea what to expect."  "Actually, I know exactly what to expect."  "Oh really?"  "Well, yeah.  You see, I'm not gonna die against some punk like you.  No.  I've got bigger fish to fry.  You're just practice."  Mensoku tightens his fist.  "Those are some big words coming from some kid like you!"  Bolt simply waves it off.  "Well, buddy, compared to Razortooth, you're mere fodder."  Mensoku freezes for a moment.  "R-Razortooth!?  As in Crash Flank!?"  Bolt stares back coldly.  "Gotta problem with that?"  Mensoku then breaks into laughter.  "You!?  You wouldn't stand a second against him, let alone BEAT him!  HAHAHAHAHA!"  Bolt smiles.  "Well, sorry if you think I've been taking this seriously.  See these?"  He points out the weights on his wrists, ankles and waist.  "These things weight -"  A loud boom of thunder drowns out the rest of Bolt's sentence, but nevertheless, Mensoku stares in terror.  "Thats insane!  How are you standing with that!?"  Bolt sighs.  "I've been adding a little bit of weight to these things every day for about, I dunno, 8 years?"  Mensoku puts on a faint smile.  "Y-You're bluffing.  There is no way anyone would be able to stand with those things on if they're as heavy as you say they are!"  Bolt raises his left leg and begins to pull down his left ankle weight.  "You know, I've been waiting for someone to say I've been bluffing."  As it rolls off his foot, Bolt lets go of it and lets it fall to the floor.
BOOM!
The sound of it hitting the ground was nearly as loud as the thunder.  It slowly sunk into the ground, cracking the stone road.  "Awww, shit.  Can we end this soon?  I wanna grab the thing before it gets lost underground."  Mensoku takes a step back.  _"No way!  This has to be some sort of magic trick or something."_  Suddenly, Bolt appears at Mensoku's side, his left leg up and drawn back.  "Sayanora."
WHAM!
Mensoku felt almost as if his jaw were glass as it shattered and sent him flying into a building.  But the wall did not stop him.  In the end, he lied unconscious in a pile of rubble only after flying thought 13 1/2 buildings.  "..... I may have overdone it...."  Nevertheless, he stood there and took a heroic pose, only to slowly tip over the the right.  "Shit, these weights are keeping me off balance."
WHACK!
A hit to the back of his head.  Bolt rubs it and turns around.  "Hey, what the hel-" 
WHACK!
Another hit.  Belle stares at him angrily.  "You idiot."  She points at Bolt's weight, still sinking into the road.  "Do you not realize how dangerous these heavy weights can be!?"  Bolt quickly runs over to the weight and puts it back onto his ankle.  "Trust me.  It'll be worth it in the end." 
"You're an idiot." 
"Wow.  I haven't heard that one before."


----------



## Vash TS (May 21, 2009)

Smirnov eyed the man up and down

"*The captain of this boat is that hot head sleeping over there*" Smirnov said pointing
"*CAPTAIN!!!!*" Smirnov roared 

Marc jumped up and drew his katana and wakizashi as his eyes darted everywhere, Tetra ran onto the deck her black kodatchi in hand. Akawana turned and hit Smirnov in his chest

"What the fuck is wrong with you" 
"I was sleeping, you big jerk"
"I almost had a heart attack, you shouldn't frighten sleeping people it's dangerous"
"Jeez Smirnov I was right in front of you, my ears are ringing now" Akawana shouted as she distanced herself from the large man
"You really frightened me Smirnov, I thought something happened to Marc" Tetra said looking at Marc

They all looked at Smirnov

"*Vell this saves me calling all of you*"
"*Captain this man here has asked to travel with us*"

Marc eyed him and watched Smirnov as the other crew members stared at Hawthorne

"Why should we let him travel with us"
"Ever since I joined the Marines I've just served under corrupt officers. All of them always more interested in their own greed and ambition then serving the common good." Hawthorne repeated himself
"You don't know the half of it" Marc said standing up walking toward the man
"*I don't know if ve can trust him*" Smirnov said 
"If he travels with us" 
"He risks his life just like everyone on this boat"
"This is your last chance to leave" Marc cautioned

Hawthorne now incredibly curious eyes the Black Sword crew their eyes piercing into him


----------



## darthsauron (May 21, 2009)

V headed to Garrick's office, pushing past all the new fodder as he went.  He hoped Garrick would finally tear Clemens to pieces.  When V heard the snickers from the new recruits, he simply ignored them, instead of killing them, like he normally would have.  He wanted to see Clemens die, and soon.  Even if it wasn't by his own hands, he hoped that Garrick would be angry enough to kill her.    

It was bad luck that Garrick had thrown Hawthorne overboard.  V would have liked to see the annoying bastard die as well.  Hopefully he drowned.  Slowly and painfully.  V felt better just thinking about it.  He soon arrived at Garrick's office.  Garrick, Clemens, and Prince were standing inside.  An unfamiliar marine was walking out.  V grabbed the marine and pushed him aside before walking into Garrick's office.  "You wanted to see me?" he asked.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 21, 2009)

"Last chance to run" Marc said looking at the marine. However Hawthorne stood his ground looking at Marc. "Well don't blame me when you get fucked up for hanging around some "weak ass pirate crew" Marc said sarcastically using his fingers to quote weak ass pirate crew. "Maybe this will help you make up your mind" Marc said looking around at the crew. "We are going to the town to get inked" Marc called out to the crew. "Any of you fuckers that won't carry the will of this crew on your body then now is the time to get the fuck out. Any of you that refuse to tattoo the jolly roger on your body, get the fuck off of my ship. For those of you with a ball sack follow me" Marc said hopping down to the shore. "Those of you that don't know our purpose will be enlightened after we get back from town."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

_My oh my how did this meathead become Captain?_  Hawthorne thinks as he looks at Marc. A look of disgust passes across Hawthorne's face when Marc mentions getting tattooed. "Tattoo's? Yeah sorry but I will not brand my skin. Such symbols are superficial if you ask me. I carry my beliefs and honor here," Hawthorne points at his head, "And here," then he points at his heart. 

"Now if you choose to think with another certain body part that lies below the waistline then that's your problem..." Hawthorne says. He turns towards Akashiko and smiles debonairly at her, "Don't you agree Dr. Akawana. I'm sure that someone as refined as yourself can see the reason in my words," he says this in a very charming voice. 

Hawthorne's pride is wounded from losing Clemens so he figures this woman would be a good start towards forgetting that flame haired temptress.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 22, 2009)

"You are cute hun" Akawana said playing with Hawthorne face. "But its cute marines like you that imprisoned me to begin with" Akawana continued strolling over to Marc. "He is the man I will be following for the moment even if it means I must mark my skin" she said reaching out for Marc's chest. Tetra grabbed her hand and what could have been another squabble was quickly quashed by Smirnov who hoisted the two women into the air. *"Ve vill find Fire and Simo on the way"* Smirnov said looking at Hawthorne wandering what he would decide to do. "Don't be here when we get back fuck stick" Marc said walking off.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 22, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias puts his arm on Eddy's shoulder and grins at him. He is obviously proud at his captain's deeds. "Good morning Eddy-san and good work also. You defeated the king and brought down the palace as well." Mathias said while patting his captain on the back. 

Eddy politely smiled back and rose to his feet. "Hehe, thanks Mat! I also see that you defeated that Imperial Guard dude like I knew you would." Eddy said while smiling down at his first mate. 

"Oh, Eddy-san, Nicobi would like to join our crew. And also, this young lady as well. Her names Sanya." Mathias said pointing towards Sanya.

Eddy looked confused for a moment and started to scratch his head. "I thought Nicobi was already apart of our crew? Either way, there's no need for a confirmation from me. Of course he can join! And you too Sanya. The more the merrier!" Eddy shouted aloud.

_A few hours later after more partying and fun....._
Eddy stood onboard the *Stormy Dawn* as the sails were beginning to fall. All of the townspeople had gathered at the docks to watch the departure of their saviors. Many of them wept in joy and sorrow for being set free and watching their saviors leave. "We will never forget you guys! Thank you so much!" Many of the townspeople said.

"Hehehehe, no problem at all, really! You guys take care!" Eddy said while waving.

Mathias leaned against the railings of the grand ship and turned around to give the citizens of Quam a bow. "Farewell citizens of Quam. It was my humblest honor of being in your kingdom."  Mathias said as the ship started to depart.

The *Stormy Dawn* and the Angel Pirates departed into the horizon, onwards towards their next adventure.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

"Well then make sure not to share needles at least my dear," Hawthorne tells Akawana with a frown. Then he whispers at her in a low voice, "The poor devil may be carrying syphilis or some other type of madness,"  he says, referring to Marc. 

Hawthorne crosses his arms and shrugs at Marc, "Oh well your loss. Maybe I'll join a crew that has something going for them," he thinks about Annie's crew but he would have a hell of a time locating them. _Naw it wouldn't work out anyway. _

"My skill and know how would be beneficial to any crew and it would be a potent force against the Marines. I'm one of the few on these seas who possesses the knowledge of fusing devil fruits with weapons," but then Hawthorne shrugs again. "Well so long, Captain Tatoo!" Hawthorne tells Marc and he walks towards town on his own. He plans on finding the nearest den den mushi to contact his family.  
_
Elsewhere on the Grand Line..._
Early morning on the Grand Line. Helen wipes thick beads of sweat from her forehead and her neck. She's just finished doing her morning workout and meditation. Unlike other swordsmen, the "Meathead one's" she like to call them, Helen eschews the traditional weight lifting of humongous weights. Instead her exercises are geared towards building up her agility, endurance, and stamina, followed by intense meditation. 

The swordswoman pours herself a cup of tea and looks at her special list of names. They are the swordsmen and women of the world she has beaten and must beat....
Butcher Bill
Kenji Murasame
Toshiro
Saito of the Ghost Flicker
Shin the Smokin Samurai 
Setsuka
James the Gunblade (he died) 
Ayane "The Supersonic"
Iago the Demon Sword
Mathias the Justice Bringer
Pirate Hunter Roronoa Zoro
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Red Haired Shanks
Dracule Mihawk

Helen sighs but then smiles as she sees how much farther she must go on her journey. Several hours later, Helen sights a another ship far in the distance. She grabs her telescope and eyes it carefully. "Hmm...it's a Pirate ship," she mutters to herself. Her name is _The Stormy Dawn._ Helen takes a second to think if she should go and meet them. 

_Well my provisions are quite low_ she thinks. Her water supply might not last her another week and who knows when she'll sight land the way she likes to meander across the ocean, just sailing randomly. Helen finally nods and decides to sail her small boat towards the Pirate ship. 

Within 10 minutes Helen comes alongside the larger vessel. She stands up on the deck of her boat and looks up at the railing of the Pirate ship and cups her hands around her mouth. Her long sword is strapped firmly to her leather belt and she's dressed for battle with her gauntlets on. One can never be too sure on these seas she thinks.  

"AHOY THERE!" she bellows, "I'D LIKE TO TRADE WITH YOU FELLOWS! MAY I COME ABOARD!?" she shouts.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 22, 2009)

"Well so long, Captain Tatoo!" Hawthorne tells Marc and he walks towards town on his own. Marc and Smirnov looked at each and immediately reached an unspoken understanding. Tetra caught the looks on their faces and took a seat waiting for the events that would be sure to unfold. Smirnov stepped aside and Marc sprinted after Hawthorne angrily. "You conceited little fuck" Marc said from behind Hawthorne who turned in time to have Marc's fist connect with his face. The impact sent Hawthorne sprawling and he got to his feet rubbing his cheek where Marc had struck him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

Hawthorne spits on the ground and rubs his jaw. He grins at Marc and he dusts off his clothes. "You know you really do have to learn to control that temper of yours my friend. You act as if the you have a chip on your shoulder as big as the whole wide world....." 

Hawthorne pretends to kneel down and clean his shoes but suddenly he scoops up a handfull of loose gravel from the ground and he hurls it at Marc's eyes, whipfast, blinding him. Hawthorne leaps up and knees Marc under the chin and the Pirate Captain staggers backwards. 

Hawthorne rips off his formerly pristine but now tarnished Marine coat. He unfurls his Bisento blade, Sabra, and pats it on the top. The upper half of the Bisento sudenly morphs into a giant slithering snake head. "Good Girl!" Hawthorne tells the copperhead snake. Sabra hisses menacingly at Marc, acidic poison seeping off her fangs. 

"Tell you what Tatoo. If you can defeat me in single combat then I'll get your precious mark branded on my skin and join your crew....*however*.... if I defeat you then your ship and crew are mine to command!" Hawthorne announces. 

"WHAT SAY YOU!!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 22, 2009)

"Its your fucking funeral" Marc said wiping the dust from his eyes his left hand on his Katana. "MARC!" Tetra screamed from the side line "what have you gotten us into?" "Don't insult my fucking pride Tetra, SHUT UP AND SIT DOWN!" Marc roared drawing his wakizashi with his right hand. Marc decreased the gravity around him and rushed forward in a burst of speed. The snake released a stream of spit that Marc almost rushed into. He moved his face at the last second, the viscous liquid making contact with the ends of his hair. The acrid smell of burnt hair filled Marc's nostrils as the liquid began to eat at his hair like a vicious acid. Marc cursed and cut the ends off before it could spread to his scalp. Hawthorne swung a kick that caught Marc in the ribs and he felt the air escape his lungs. "Empuje oscuro" Marc said his palm near Hawthorne's face as Hawthorne prepared to swing his weapon at Marc. Hawthorne was launched across the beach and rolled in the sand several times before righting himself. Tetra was curled up in a ball of worry biting her nails and Smirnov and Akawana just watched calmly. I have to be careful of that fucking staff Marc thought to himself looking at his hair on the ground disappear in smoke. Hawthorne spat out some sand a disgusted look on his face. "I didn't expect such a lowly individual as yourself to be a fruit user" Hawthorne said smugly. I don't believe this fucker Marc thought to himself losing his temper. "Tiron oscuro" Marc said he ran into range so he could pull Hawthorne towards him. But in his fit of anger he lost control of his power and Hawthorne was instead dragged across the sand for a little while before springing to his feet and releasing a fresh wave of acid. Marc dodged by rolling to the side but the snake spat a puddle of acid where Marc rolled and it got on his jeans. Marc quickly cut them off but a spot of acid got on his thigh and he gouged it out with his wakizashi before it could spread to the rest of his flesh. His leg bleeding freely Marc stood there in his blue boxers with pirate ships on them. Akawana whistled from the side lines and Tetra started to make her way towards Akawana. But she tripped over a rock because her eyes were glued to Marc. Hawthorne snickered to himself, "can't even afford proper undergarments can we?" "Come" Marc said throughly pissed off.

Marc launched himself forward and dodged the steam of acidic spit but when he tried to lop off the snakes head he received a particularly nasty surprise when he discovered the snake's scales were as hard as metal. Hawthorne swung his weapon and Marc narrowly dodged it but Hawthorne's kick that followed sent Marc sprawling. "Bosque el dormir" Marc said annoyed the gravity becoming oppressing around him. Hawthorne's legs wobbled under the strain but he managed to stay on his feet. Marc rolled forward avoiding the acid and came with a rising knee that knocked Hawthorne's weapon out of his hand. Marc spun in the air and brought caught Hawthorne in the chest with a round house kick that sent him flying. He landed hard on his back but did not get to his feet. The pain he was feeling and the gravity kept him pinned against the sand. Marc rushed forward to do some unspeakable things to Hawthorne but suddenly the snake grew to a monstrous size. It swung its tail and sent Marc flying and he was forced to reduce the gravity around him to lessen the impact. Marc's leg began to protest and it was clear he could not keep this up for much longer. I shouldn't have underestimated him Marc thought annoyed with himself. The snake curled around Hawthorne protectively and Marc found himself with no other choice. He sheathed his swords and focused on the gravity around him. He began to condense all the gravity into his left palm a massive black orb appearing. However the orb quickly began to disperse as Marc lacked the control needed. "What is that?" Tetra asked looking at Smirnov and Akawana. Smirnov and Akwana looked at her annoyed as they were about to ask her the same question. "Its my fucking power" Marc shouted closing his hand around what little gravity he could contain. The gravity sunk into his palm and he used his right hand drawing it along his left manipulating the gravity down his arm through his chest and into his right index finger. He coughed blood escaping his lips as he rushed forward. "He seems to have produced yet another technique that can't be good for his organs at all" Akwana said adjusting her glasses. Marc focused everything he had into his legs running forward avoiding the streams of acid. When Marc got close the snake swung its tail but Marc jumped landed on it and launched himself at the snake's head. "Tacto de la muerte" Marc said touching the snake between the eyes. The snake was sent flying backwards landing hard in the sand. It struggled to move towards Hawthorne trying its best to protect him but the attack did its damage and it lost consciousness returning to its weapon form. "Pack that bitch to go" Marc said panting "he is getting a tattoo."


----------



## Vash TS (May 22, 2009)

Akawana walked over to Marc and fussed over him for a bit

"Tetra go to the infirmary and get my medicine bag" Tetra scowled but she went quickly

Akawana then went over to Hawthorne and gave him a once over, he was fine Marc came out of the fight with far more wounds. Tetra came back with a change of clothes for Marc and the bag. Marc fussed but when Akawana went into doctor mode she was hard to stop. She bandaged his wounds and rubbed an ointment on the acid burns. He grabbed the clothes from Tetra and put them on.

"Lets get inked bitches"

Akawana walked over to Hawthorne and waved smelling salts under his nose to wake him up. He stirred and looked up and he immediately realized what had happened.

"It would appear I am getting a tattoo" Hawthorne said as he got to his feet
"You bet your uptight ass you are" Marc said with a smile
"A deal is a deal, or are you a man that goes back on his word?"
"I certainly am not, I intend to follow through on my promise"
"Well why the fuck are we still standing here?"

They turned to walk off when Fire, Simo and the wolves arrived

"What is happening here" Simo asked looking at the strange scene
"I don't know but it seems we missed something"
"I'll fill you in later" Tetra told fire
"Remember when I said we were gunna get inked" Marc said looking at Fire and Simo
"Well we are goin to do it right now" Marc walked off in front of the rest of the crew
"Him too?" Fire asked
"Yea" Marc answered offhandedly
"If Akawana didn't wake his ass up i'd have made him get it on his ass, or his forehead"

They walked into a town as a face watched them from a distance off and ran away excitedly. They got to the parlor and it was a good thing it was huge. They didn't have to go one by one. Marc and Smirnov got the biggest ones. Marc got in the middle of his chest for all to see. Smirnov got it on his back covering most of it. While they worked on Smirnov another artist did Akawana who got a series of small ones on her lower back they were close together and formed a chain. Tetra got hers on her upper back on her shoulder. Fire got hers on the backs of her fists. Simo and Hawthorne opted for the traditional arm tattoo

"At least I can hide it" Hawthorne thought as he looked at it

When Smirnov was finally finished they admired the work and got ready to leave. They paid and walked out of the parlor when the wolves started growling

"_I knew it was you_" A marine stepped forward and said
"_Black Sword Marc, Pieter Smirnov, Fire with her Wolves and Tetra Morgan_"
"_I don't know who you other two are but you will be arrested for consorting with pirates_"

Marc reached for his swords and the marines shifted slightly

"You don't want to do this" Hawthorne said haughtily 
"But I want to do this" Fire said reaching for her knives a smile creeping across her face
"I wanted to try these out in a real fight" Simo said drawing his gun blades
"_It seems you won't come quietly_"
"_Dead or alive men_" the marine said drawing his sword


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 22, 2009)

"Step aside fuckers, I am not in the mood for this" Marc said loudly to the crowd of marines barring their path. "Dead or alive men" the marine said drawing his sword. "FUCK THIS" Marc said kicking the man in his chest which sent him flying into the marines behind him. "Waste each and every one of these fuckers" Marc said to his crew. "You don't have to even tell me once" Fire said rushing into the crowd he blades misting the air with blood. "Sorry about this" Akawana said blowing a kiss at the tattoo artists. She had taken refuge in the parlor using her shield to block the door from the chaos that was taking place outside. Marc grabbed his katana from its sheath and slit a marine's throat. Blood showered the surrounding area and Marc flashed the blood from his sword into the eyes of a rushing Marine and beheaded him. "Empuje oscuro" Marc said his palm near the flying head. It shot off into the crowd and several marines screamed when they realized what it was. Smirnov laughed raucously as he suplexed two marines at once shattering their skulls. A couple marines attempted to take advantage of Smirnov's vulnerable stance as he righted himself. But Simo drew his gun blades quick as a flash and shot two bullets of his own blocking the two bullets hurtling for Smirnov's chest. "Like I would let you" Simo said smiling. A marine rushed forward his sword swinging and Simo blocked it effortlessly and used his free hand to open a deep gouge on the marine's chest with his gun blade. The practice with Fire had paid off he thought as he emptied a round of bullets into an advancing line of Marines. A black flash zipped through the crowd and a row of marines fell to the ground dead. Tetra looked down at the blade in her hand smiling, it worked like a charm. She blocked a punch and wrapped her legs around the man's neck and twisted, breaking it. She vaulted off of the corpse and into more marines that rushed forward. "Anybody see what the fuck the newbie is doing?" Marc asked as he ran his sword through a marine that was attempting to run for his life. "sorry kinda busy *captain*" his crew roared back at him through the bloodshed. Marc lopped off a leg that tried to kick him and grabbed the stump. He swung hard and sent the screaming marine sailing into his retreating comrades. Smirnov cracked two marine's skulls together before looking around. *"We are running out of fodder captain"* he said looking at Marc. "Fuck" Marc said annoyed, he spotted three marines making a break for it and smiled to himself. "Atmosfera del infinito" Marc said tossing his swords up before launching himself into the air. He grabbed the blades and increased the gravity landing roughly on two of the marines burying his blades into the backs of their neck. However the third one had managed to put some distance between himself and the blood shed. Marc rushed forward but before he could get there an arrow whizzed by his right ear and a bullet whizzed by his left tearing the mans head apart. His body fell to the ground blood staining it. "WHAT THE FUCK!" Marc shouted looking at Fire and Simo. "Sorry captain" they said sheepishly.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 22, 2009)

A boat approached the Stormy Dawn and a girl shouted. Some of the Angel pirates welcomes the girl.
Eddy, Mathias, Nicobi and Sanya were on the main deck. The girl was walking up the stairs until she reached the deck as well.

"Hey!" Eddy said as the 4 pirates walked towards the girl.

"What's your name...?" Eddy asked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

Helen nods at  Eddy in a rather businesslike manner. "Where I come from it's proper to introduce yourself first before asking other's their name's," Helen tells Eddie very matter of factly. "My name is Helen if you're so interested in knowing..." 

She really doesn't mean to sound so cold but after all her time traveling on the high seas shes had her fair share of run in's with cutthroats who thought they could take advantage of her. They all paid dearly of course for assuming this and it had soured Helen's general opinion of the average Pirates disposition. For every well meaning Pirate there are a dozen others with no sense of morality.  

She reaches towards her belt and unclasps a black leather pouch, "Anyhow I'd like to make a trade with you fellows," Helen tells them, she unties the pouch and empties two very small diamonds onto the palm of her hand. "I'd like to trade one of these for enough water and provisions to last me..." she tries to come up with a good estimate but she has never been a "numbers" person, "Well two weeks worth at least." 

Helen figures that one small diamond is worth far more then just two weeks of water and food but haggling and negotiating isn't her forte. B_esides I have plenty more of these,_ she thinks.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 22, 2009)

Eddy just listens to Helen and then just smirks "We don't need a diamond to give you water or food." 
The others seem to agree with Eddy.

"You are welcome to stay on the ship as long as you like...and we will give you food and water for free." Eddy says with a smile on his face.

He likes to be more serious and act like a more dangerous person only in front of other pirates.


----------



## Vash TS (May 22, 2009)

Aboard the Absolute justice, Karl took off his jacket which exposed his arms which were wrapped with thick chains. The ends of the chains had what looked like an eyeless head with sharp teeth. The chain unwrapped itself from him and coiled onto the ground. Tsubaki had never realized how long the chain was. 

"That must be really heavy to walk around with that all the time" Tsubaki said
"It is pretty heavy"

He lifted his pant leg to reveal more chains and another pair of sharp toothed heads. This too snaked of him and wound themselves into a coil.

"How do you walk around with all that all the time"
"It is part of my training"
"Talking about training, will we train on this boat?"
"When we get time off I'll help you, but you can do little things like increasing your control and speed"

Tsubuki suddenly raised her hand and hardened vines shot from her fingertips but before they reached Karl metal teeth snapped them off as chains rose into the air and lunged for her and she shielded with her hands and they snapped into hardened bark.

"You are getting faster" Karl said with a smile but not fast enough
"You didn't have to try to bite my hands" Tsubaki looking at the bruises on her wrists
"You tested my defensive reflexes I tested yours"
"If you didn't get the bark skin up in time you would be bleeding"
"Now come here let me see your wrists" Karl said holding his hand out
"I need to get weights too" Tsubaki said smartly
"I realize if I bark skin my whole body it really slows me down"
"Good idea" Karl said

Tsubaki backed off and Karl saw a glint in her eyes but the chains rose up and snapped at her

"I was sure they were dead" Tsubaki smiled
"You know too much about me" Karl said with a laugh

Lets rest for now Karl said lying on his bed, Tsubaki did the same and was sleeping in a matter of minutes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

"You are welcome to stay on the ship as long as you like...and we will give you food and water for free," Eddy says with a smile on his face.

Helen crosses her arms and chuckles, "Free eh? How egalitarian of you," In Helen's experience nothing is ever really "free" and everything, no matter how small, always comes with a price. "Well that certainly does sound a like a good deal now doesn't it," she muses. 

She turns towards the very tall mountain of a man who stands slightly behind Eddy and Anya, the only other woman on the crew it seems. "So how have your experiences been on this ship?" she asks him. "I'd like to know who I'll be sailing with, at least for the time being..." 

Sanya smiles in carefree way at Helen and shrugs, "Well its been fun with them so far. I came from sky island and I'm still getting used to this place..." 

Helen raises a curious eyebrow at Sanya's at her mention of coming from some kind of island in the sky. She's always thought such things to be mere fairytales. She turns towards the tall fellow. "And how about you?" she asks him.


----------



## Vash TS (May 22, 2009)

"Hello my name is Nicobi" he says holding out his hand
"And to answer your question"
"I haven't been traveling with him for a very long time but i have noticed a few things about him"
"He also saved my life and single handedly liberated my kingdom from a tyrant king"
"He's a great strong man honorable, and I will follow him to the end"
"If there is anyone you can trust it would be him" Nicobi said with a smile
"What are you doing out here all by yourself though?"


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 22, 2009)

Eddy was listening them for a while when he felt weird for some reason.
He looked up to the sky and his eyes were in pain.
"What the...?" He thinks


And suddenly it happened. Eddy fell down on the deck. Mathias looked at him but just smiled.

"Zzz....Zzz...." this sound was coming from him. He fell asleep in no time even if he slept good at the Quam Kingdom.


----------



## Vash TS (May 22, 2009)

Nicobi looked down at Eddy sprawled on the ground

"He does that sometimes Helen was it?"
"He's still recovering from the fight with the King"
"Like he said you are welcome to food and water and to travel with us for as long as you want."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2009)

Sanya lets her mouth stretch into a big smile, seeing the girls' doubt. "No, really. It's true." She said, still smiling. "So I came down here and like, a giant robot, like, attacked me. So I like, kick it's stupid robot ass and find these guys here. They're really nice," She says earnestly. "They haven't been mean to me at all yet. And a lot of people are mean to me. Mysister said I get really annoying. I don't know why, something about babbling. I don't think I babble, do you? I really only talk about things that are important, and I really do try to keep it brief. I've been having a harder time since I left hom though. I think it's because I've forgotten to take my medicine. Speaking of medicine..." she says, pulling a small bottle of pills from the pouch around her belt. She pops a few in her mouts, swallows, and calms visibly. "So how'd you get to be a pirate?" She asks Helen. She's glad theres another girl on the ship to talk to.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

Sanya lets her mouth stretch into a big smile, seeing the girls' doubt. "No, really. It's true." She said, still smiling. "So I came down here and like, a giant robot, like, attacked me. So I like, kick it's stupid robot ass and find these guys here. They're really nice," She says earnestly. "They haven't been mean to me at all yet. And a lot of people are mean to me. Mysister said I get really annoying. I don't know why, something about babbling. I don't think I babble, do you? I really only talk about things that are important, and I really do try to keep it brief. I've been having a harder time since I left hom though. I think it's because I've forgotten to take my medicine. Speaking of medicine..." she says, pulling a small bottle of pills from the pouch around her belt. She pops a few in her mouts, swallows, and calms visibly. "So how'd you get to be a pirate?" She asks Helen. She's glad theres another girl on the ship to talk to.

"Huh?!" Helen awakens from her slumber. She had fallen asleep after the part about the robot. She has never seen a robot herself but she imagines it looks like a giant red truck that transforms into a tin man or something. 

"Oh why did I become a Pirate? Well I don't really consider myself a Pirate. I'm a swordswoman," she says proudly, tapping the hilt of her cursed sword. "I've been traveling the Grand Line challenging the strongest swordmasters I could find." 

"So where are you all going?" she asks.


----------



## Vash TS (May 22, 2009)

"We are currently just following the log" Nicobi said
"We have A captain who aspires to be the Pirate King" He said pointing to Eddy
"I Want to be the greatest martial artist in the world" Mathias said
"An ex-slave looking for adventure"
"Last but not least Sanya here" He said with a smile
"If you are looking for adventure and strong opponents, stick with us" Mathias said with a smile
"Strong people are drawn to him like a magnet" Mathias said pointing to Eddy


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 22, 2009)

With the Gunsmoke pirates

The newly formed yet currently still unnamed crew were adapting to the life at sea, some better then the others.While Sam, Nate and Vic were either used or had adapted easily to this situation the others weren't doing so well.Chey and Candace were managing to a certain degree, the vomiting at least had stopped in their cases but Chuck hadn't left his room since he had gotten on board and Val was in the same position he had been in for hours now.Hanging with his head over the railing, emptying his stomach at least once every few minutes.

"So cap, did you have any names in mind?"He asked, quickly clarifying his question."For the ship and crew I mean."Sam had been thinking about this for the last few hours."I was thinking the unnamed pirate c....""Taken already, I heard that these gaywads from North Blue were calling themselves like that.""Hmmm, that was the best name I had come up with....""...."Apparantly Sam lacked the talent for this.

"Well how about I give you the grand tour of the ship first, I wanted to wait until the rest of the pussies stopped puking but....."Nate suddenly fell silent, As Sam glanced in the direction Nate was looking at he figured out why their Shipwright/helmsman suddenly fell silent.In the distance a small marine ship was sailing towards them, the marines had seemingly spotted them already."This is why we need someone in the crow's nest."Nate sighed."How many will be ready for combat within a few minutes?"

Sam glanced around, Val and Chuck were out, no question about that and that left only Chey."I'll see how the Princess is doing, but I think us three will have to pull most of the weight.""I'm not much of a fighter, but I have some drones that could be of help during the battle and in the meantime I'll take care of the ship.""Sounds good, I'll go get my stuff."

The three pirates started preparing themselves for the battle, by the time Sam and Chey had headed back up again, both Vic and Nate were ready for battle. And not a minute to late, the marine ship was close by now.Sam spotted several robot thingies, or whatever they were supposed to be, drones or something, and wondered to what use they could be.

The marine commander made use of a Megaphone."Unidentified ship, Id...."Vic was playing around with  his watch, or at least that was the impression Sam had and suddenly two of those drones of his fired at the marines and their vessel."Let's go kiddos."Vic grabbed Chey and Sam and threw on the marine ship.Then he grabbed one of the three coffins that were lying in front of him and and placed it on his shoulder, though the extra weight didn't seem to slow him down as he leaped over to the marine ship seemingly with great ease.

Chey started to use that combination of martial arts and her DF powers to start taking down marines, it was easy enough since the small ship seemed to carry just a a dozen or two of fodder marines.Nate opened the coffin and pulled out a shotgun, apparantly the man used those coffins to carry his weapons around.Sam didn't really got the coffin fetish though, hell even the ship the man made resembled a coffin.

Sam was shooting the place up with his revolvers, well that was until the marine commander pounced him from behind, the two rolled over the deck of the ship briefly until Sam kicked the man of him and fired several times at the commander.Though the marine unsheathed his blade and started deflecting the bullets with great skill.With a smirk Sam rushed him, the marine doing to the same and just as the marine slashed at him, Sam used his DF powers to create a pair of pliers out his hand and grabbed the blade, with one move he broke the low grade sword but the marine commander managed to kick Sam away for the pirate captain could finish him off.

Sam slid across the deck on his back and as the marine commander made one last desperate move, Sam used his trademark technique.He fired six times, rapidly and all right on mark in that perfect pattern star pattern."Smokin' star."The marine commander looked down at his chest, seeing the six bullet holes and was just able to bring his fingers to one of the bullet holes before falling on his back.

"Impressive Kiddos."Nate chuckled."Now let's raid this crappy ship."He summed up a couple of things they should look out for."Supplies, weapons, documents etc, basically anything of value or of some kind of use to us."Chey and Sam nodded and the three started plundering the marine ship.


----------



## Vash TS (May 22, 2009)

Rensuei was up in the crows nest looking down at all the new additions to the crew. Nila stood behind Barni who was at the helm chatting with him, Tigre was practicing his sword forms near the back of the ship, Ginkai sat happily smoking his pipe. It was a good thing he was so far away that smoke gave him a headache. Kai was looking around the boat making sure no one was doing any damage to his beloved boat. Kilik was standing at the front of the boat looking out to sea. He scaled down the main mast and dropped down next to Ginkai

"Mi doops Renni, wha you deh pon?"

Rensuei paused and deciphered what Ginkai said to him

"I'm going to chat with Kilik"
"Dat doh sound like you still, only ting yuh do is chill up deh so" Ginkai said as he pointed to the crows nest
"Well we have more people with us now"

Rensuei walked over to Kilik and stood next to him

"Hey my name is Rensuei, I saw you fighting do you use karate?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 22, 2009)

"Hey my name is Rensuei, I saw you fighting do you use karate?"

Kilik glanced to the side, discovering that it was the lion fish type Fishman that asked him about karate."Yeah, I've been trained in specialized form of it for years now."Then he explained further."My clan is one of Crustecean types, the claws make it difficult to use a large number of moves from the main style."In the case of Kilik it was even more difficult to use the main style, no hands and his legs were too thin and fragile.His specific style made use of his claws and tail.

"I didn't really get a chance to use much of moves on that marine monkey, do you guys run into freaks like that often?"Kilik's experience with humans, and marines in general made it seem as if most humans had freakish abilities but then again he had limited encounters with land dwellers.


----------



## Vash TS (May 22, 2009)

"I didn't really get a chance to use much of moves on that marine monkey, do you guys run into freaks like that often?"
"We've mostly been just traveling around relaxing for the most part, that was the first real action we had"
"I hope we get some more" Rensuei said flexing his fingers at his sides
"So you fight with a self taught style for the most part then?"
"It's more of an adaptation than something totally different"
"That's interesting"

Rensui liked to watch different people fight, he had taken things he saw Ginkai and Kai do in the past and adapted it into something he used. Since his style of mostly based on reactive fighting it was always good to expand the amount of moves he had to choose from to react with.

"You think that log will lead us anywhere fun?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 22, 2009)

Ginkai appeared on the deck with a platter of jerk chicken and festivals. "Fi all di yute dem dat wah diss bout di weed nun nuh inna dis" he announced to the fishmen on deck. Ginkai placed the platter of food on a table and went back down into the galley to get the others plates of food. He surfaced again dropping another plate of each on the table before sitting down to attack the food.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

Kai shrugs, at the food. He's got work to do. The Manta Stingray Fishman closes his eyes and touches the main mast of the ship. He feels the spirit of the ship and can feel a sensation of contentment. 

Every ship has its own particular vibe or aura, you could call it and when a crew becomes very closely bonded to its ship then it can even gain its own spirit that feeds off of its crew. Most people would laugh at this but its true. Kai had felt it before on his old ship and with his old nakama, but that was another time and place. He sighs and sits down to eat a bite of food. "Did you guys hear that we've got bounties now?" he asks his crewmates. 

"We're wanted Fishmen now," Kai mutters.


----------



## Vash TS (May 22, 2009)

Smirnov turned and surveyed the scene of the marines laid out. Akawana walked out of the tattoo parlor and looked at all the bodies on the floor. Everyone was busy wiping blood from their weapons. Marc shot a glance at Hawthorne who stood in the middle of several marines who were simply knocked out not dead.

"Fuckin bleeding heart, pansy" Marc said sneering at Hawthorne
"I didn't see the need to kill them, I remained faithful to the crew" Hawthorne said holding his chin high
"If you don't fight to kill you will die" Simo said looking at Hawthorne
"I hope you take my advice and don't opt to learn that lesson the hard way"

Fire glared at Hawthorne as she sheathed her daggers.

"*Lets go*" Smirnov said
"Tetra how is the log" Marc said as the walked
"Ready in a few hours, according to the man in the weapons shop"
"Lets get back to the boat. I want to enlighten our new friend here"
"A few of us can also tell him why we don't let marines live"

Hawthorne just looked at their backs and followed them to the boat. When they got there they all boarded the boat in the usual fashion. Tetra and Fire jumped up followed by Simo and Marc. Smirnov helped Akawana up and the wolves followed him up the stairs Akawana made and Hawthorne climb up himself. Marc plopped down on the deck. Fire looked at him with murder on her face.

"I don't want him around" Fire said finally her patience finally breaking
"Every time I look at his face I remember what happened to my village and my tribe"
"World nobles sent poachers to capture dire wolves, and they killed my entire tribe to keep what happened silent"
"I went to the marines and they told me forget it happened"
"You are just like them...worthless" Fire said as she turned around and stormed off followed by her wolves and Tetra

Smirnov leaned on the rail and watched them walk off

"*I deserved this scar*" he said pointing to his neck
"*I consorted with pirates and was involved in a smuggling ring*"
"*I killed marines in self defense*"
"*I lived and they chased me and killed the only real father figure I had in my life*" 
"*He was an innocent man, for that they owe me and I intend to collect in blood*"

Smirnov grabbed his gourd and took a long drink and looked at Hawthorne with murder in his eyes


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2009)

Hawthorne scoffs at Smirnov and the rest of the crew, "Oh please don't be so naive and simplistic in your world views. I'm not like those bubble head nobles who engage in slavery. There are in fact quite a few good chaps of the Noble stock. My old chum Rek du Mortis made it a hobby of burning down slave houses." 

Hawthorne shrugs and leans against the railing, "So in other words there are bad apples in every lot including Pirates. Why look at what you just did, slaughtering so wantonly....and for what! *Because you all want to get back at the world!?* Most Marines are hard working and only following orders. They have families and its their only way to support them." 

Hawthorne shakes his head and laughs bitterly, "So don't be so sanctimonious with me just because you drew a bad lot in life. Get over it!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 23, 2009)

Marc chuckled to himself at Hawthorne's naivety. "I guess my father didn't have a family" Marc said. "I guess he didn't have a wife and kid that waited for him to come home safely." Hawthorne rolled his eyes at Marc's words. "I was a peaceful pirate hunter, up until one of your marine dogs made his way into my life and turned it upside the fuck down. I had a bounty placed on my head before I had even sinned. And you expect me to give a darn about the people I just killed? Those fuckers wouldn't care if I lived to see tomorrow, or you for that matter. You would have been killed just like the rest of us, and all you were guilty of was being around us. Is that your precious justice? We just liberated an island and thats not even our fucking job. Where was your fucking justice then? I will tell you where your fucking justice was, it was the one helping to oppress those people. Get back at the world? Thats fucking retarded. I will be getting back at the marine's and the world nobles. The men who killed my father for knowing their secret. You want to tell me about the lives and families I just destroyed? How about you fucking think about all the lives and families the marines also destroy. I never once pretended to be a saint, I have a firm believe in doing back to others what they do to you and then some." Marc said his voice rising with each statement. "So the next time you come to me with your arrogant shit when you have no clue what the fuck goes on around here, you better fucking think again because if I didn't need the numbers I would have cut your throat already. If you can look me dead in the eye and tell me that marine's aren't as bad as we are then you have a dick in your eye or something. And I fucking pray to Oda there is a cure for that, because I need a crew that will kill or be killed." 

"Now because of this fuck stick here" Marc said looking at Hawthorne. "I find myself too annoyed to give you fuckers the detailed version of why we exist. So you fuckers better listen and listen good. We have one purpose and one purpose only. The complete and utter destruction of the marines and everything they stand for. Anyone who would stand in our way and prevent this is an enemy and should be killed on sight. I can tell you that we will be one of the few people on this ocean looking for one piece. Despite popular fucking believe the marine's aren't trying to stop the great age of piracy. They are using it as an excuse to find one piece for themselves. Those "precious marines" we just killed would have been killed by their own commanders once one piece was discovered. So I personally think we did the dumb fucks a favor. If any of you fuckers think this is a joke then the fucking joke is on you. The marines want money and treasure just as much as the rest of us. And unfortunately they find themselves above the very justice they preach when it comes to one piece. As for you and your fucking noble stock, you are the fuckers are responsible for this mess and will be punished accordingly. This isn't a fucking game. This is war." Hawthorne snorted in disbelief but Marc chose to ignore him. "If any of you fuckers aren't with us you are against us and I will personally cut you down myself should I find you fuckers later down the road. So I would fucking suggest you seize this chance to run while I am in a good mood and pray to Oda I don't find you in the future if this journey isn't for you. Other than that prep the fucking ship for departure, and that includes you fuck face" Marc said looking at Hawthorne.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2009)

Hawthorne points at the Pirate Jolly Roger flag above Marc's head, "You my friend aren't even worthy of that flag. I've met Pirates....good Pirates who don't kill!" now Hawthorne starts to become angry as he thinks about Annie and how much this guys philosophy goes against what she did for him.

"I was a corupt Marine...as bad as you can get and I fought a Pirate back in the North Blue. She had a chance to kill me but she didn't!" Hawthorne remembers back to that day. It really was a turning point for him he thinks...


StrawHat4Life said:


> The Marine frowns, "A pity and I truly admired her tenacity..." he says to himself. For a second he was actually thinking about letting the girl go but now that's clearly impossible.
> 
> He turns his back to go and collect Sabra from down below when suddenly a geyser of water shoots upward and Annie appears high in the air, her gold Revolvers in hand, "Airburst Bubble..." the gunslinger mutters as she tackles the Marine, they both go rolling end over end across the rooftop until Annie gains top control and pins Hawthorne down. The girls face is bright red, as if she got a bad sunburn at the beach and she's totally drenched. Annie presses her revolver against his temple, "Live or die?" she asks simply.
> 
> ...



"I always wondered just why she let me live...and you know what she told me afterwards when we had met again? She said that people can change!"  Hawthorne walks up to Marc and stares him straight in the eyes with an uncaring look. He doesn't care if this guy gets pissed off or tries to punch him again. After serving with a monster like Garrick, nothing will ever phase him again.

"WELL I CHANGED MY FRIEND! I'm living proof that no one is beyond help. So don't you stand there and tell me that any of those Marines that you and your mates just slaughtered were evil, or, against you, because they deserved better then what you gave them. Life is too precious for you of all people to judge who deserves it or not!!" 

Hawthorne rips off his Marine blazer and points it at Marc, "You may not like what this represents but never forget that more honorable men then you and I have worn this and died for real justice...and not some stupid notion of Absolute Justice...but truly helping people." Suddenly Hawthorne throws the blazer into the water, "But now that life is over for me and I don't care if you think I'm conceited, arrogant, or even naive. I'm going to follow what my heart tells me to do and if you've got a problem with it then you might as well kill me now!'


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 23, 2009)

"Don't tempt me you sack of shit" Marc said his hand itching to reach for his katana again. "It seems a learning experience is in order for you as mere words won't penetrate such a conceited ass wipe like you. Luckily for you I won't be the one inflicting this experience on you.

As we pass through the islands you will begin to understand just what it is like standing on the other side of the fence. You will understand that the same inhumanities we have committed against the marines, they will be more than ready to return ten fold. You have seen what we do to marines, and the least a piece of shit like you could be is grateful for us sparing you. So don't give me a fucking sob story about a pirate who left you alive and how you have changed. The way you speak and look at people is more than enough to tell me how you were raised and how much you have changed since then. 

Just because my language is less than cultured it does not mean I am unintelligent. I usually don't allow anyone to leave my crew once they have joined unless its in a body bag but I will make a special exception for you since we get along every so fucking wonderful. The first island you see that you like and you want to get the fuck out of my life be my guest."

"However if you ever insult my pride like that ever again I will allow you the pleasure of wearing your fucking tongue as your necktie. You don't know shit about me or my crew. Now shove the fucking ship off and lets drop Mr Hawthorne here into the shitter so he can see just how it smells.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2009)

Hawthorne scoffs at Marc, "Oh please I've been in the belly of the beast and lived it. I served under a Marine who literally ate the people he was supposed to protect and then I got Garrick. And let me tell you, I've seen him do things that would make even your stomach turn my erudite friend! I know darkness but now I'm going to use what I've been blessed with to shed some light! The only difference is that I'm not willing to give up on someone like you are," and he thinks of Clemens briefly. 

Hawthorne grins at Marc suddenly, "But at least we do have something in common. I also want to fight the corruption of the Marines just as much as you do. I guess we'll see soon enough just who's way is better then..."

The now ex Marine spins around and walks towards the entrance that leads below deck, "I need to set up a lab for my research. If you don't mind I'll take whatever room happens to be available," and Hawthorne disappears below deck without even waiting for an answer. He grins and feels the rush of creativity as he already starts envisioning his future designs. It makes him feel just like he did when he first joined the Marines back when the future seemed bright and a new journey was about to begin in his life.


----------



## Vash TS (May 23, 2009)

Smirnov turned and walked toward the helm and started chatting with Tetra regarding their next destination. According to Tetra is was a Summer Island with a thick jungle. They waited around for the log to set and then they were off the ship gliding through the water.

"*I'm going to cook*" Smirnov bellowed
"*Any requests?*"

There was nothing audible everyone wanted something different. Smirnov cooked a big feast with pretty much what everyone requested.

"*Food is done, everyone to the galley*" 
"*You too Simo you can leave the vatch for a moment*"
"*Someone get Hawthorne*" Smirnov said
"I'll do it" Akawana said

When everyone gathered in the dining area Smirnov stood in front everyone

"*I made a special dinner for tonight*"
"*Ve have a new member in the crew*"
"*You may not like him but he was marked like all of us and you will protect him with your life*"
"*We take care of each other*" he said looking at Fire and Marc in turn
"*Right?*"
"_Yes_" came a dreary answer
"*I WANT TO HEAR EVERYONE!!*" Smirnov roared viciously
"*DO THE BLACK SWORD PIRATES TAKE CARE OF THEIR OWN?*"
"*YES!!!!*" came the resounding cry from everyone
"*Dinner is served, help yourselves*"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 23, 2009)

"Fire" Marc said under his breath at the table to her. "Hmm?" Fire answered her mouth full of food. "I hate the fucker too but if it comes down to it you WILL protect him with your life on the line just like any of the rest of us." Fire screwed up her face at Marc before grudgingly answering yes. "What if he betrays us" Fire asked reaching for another serving. "I will kill him myself" Marc said placing his elbows on the table so he could rest his chin on his interlocked fingers.


----------



## Vash TS (May 23, 2009)

The crew traveled without much incident for the next few days

"ISLAND SPOTTED" Fire called from the crows next
"WEATHER?" 
"SUMMER, JUNGLE"Fire called back
"Great" Marc said smiling maybe we can relax a bit
"This island is supposed to be uninhabited" Tetra said looking at him
"Sounds like fun" Fire said dropping to the deck
"Me and the guys have dinner" Fire said with a smile
"I'll go with you"Tetra said

They used the long boat to land on the island. Everyone separated to check out the island. Tetra and Fire set off into the forest to search for game to hunt while Smirnov went off alone to train his new body. Marc and Simo went and practiced forms with their weapons. Akawana and Hawthorne had decided to stay on the boat until the log was set.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2009)

Jorma and Kaya desperately drag Kent off the boat. Luckily, the rookie pirates have managed to take down the leaders of the enemy crew, and the rest of the pirates are too busy fleeing in panic to hurt them much.

"Well I have to *hic!* say," Kaya says to Derrick when they're on land, still slightly intoxicated. "You're pretty good at *hic!* fighting." She motions vaugley at their ship, more specifically at the jolly roger flying on their mast. "But we're *hic!* pirates. So I guess this is where we part *hic!* ways." The blade pirates turn towards _The Pirate's Dream_.

"HEY!" Someone shouts. "THERE THEY ARE! HEY GUYS! WE FOUND THE FUCKERS WHO ATTACKED OUR ISLAND!!!"

"Wait, what?" Jorma asks suddenly, turning. "No, wait! We saved you guys! The bad guys are over the-" Jorma stares at the spot the ship used to be. Unfortunately, Flynn had had the bright idea of sinking it to prevent pursuit. There's no evidence another pirate crew was ever there, as the survivors had fled out of sight. "Oh no..."

"GET 'EM!" The mobs runs towards the Blade Pirates and Derrick.

"DERRICK!" Jorma shouts frantically. "COME ON!" He extends his hand. The ghost boy grabs it, and Jorma hauls him on deck as _The Pirate's Dream_ sails away into the setting sun.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 23, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias introduced himself to the swords-woman and bowed respectfully towards her. "Greetings Helen. I am Mathias Ergo, the first mate of the Angel Pirates and soon to be greatest martial artist in the world." Mathias said graciously as he bowed. 

_The entire crew at become acquainted with the lone swords-woman Helen who was apparently wanting to rendezvous with them. Though, within the kindness of Eddy and the rest of the crew, she was given her needs for free and was allowed to stay on the ship. It has been a few days after the liberation of Quam Kingdom and a new island was in the horizon. What type of dangers it will hold would soon be revealed._

The rays from the morning sun invaded the windows of the cabins waking up many of the Angel Pirates. Mathias was already on deck practicing some of his "Palm of Wind" techniques. The helmsman suddenly yelled very loudly for the entire crew to hear.  "LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDD!" The Angel Pirate member said. 

Mathias was so focused on his daily routine that he hadn't noticed the upcoming island. He stopped for a moment to observe it. Eddy burst through the doors of the Captain's cabin yawning and stretching. He sprinted to the front of the ship to observe the upcoming island also. He large smile protruded across his face and he thrust both hands into the air. "YEA! It's about time we got to our next island. It was getting a little boring just sitting around idly on the ship...." Eddy said with gusto. 

Mathias also made his way to the front of the ship and stood beside his captain. A marine vessel was also docked at the island. Mathias crossed his arms and narrowed his eyes a bit as the *Stormy Dawn* pulled into the docks. 

"Well then, lets see what this island has in store for us. Hopefully a stronger opponent for me to defeat." Mathias said optimistically.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 23, 2009)

"You think that log will lead us anywhere fun?"

"Monkey technology like that will surely bring us to one of their settlements."He was a bit of a anti-human, to the point of being of a racist."My experience tells me that monkey invested places aren't that much fun, hopefully we'll run into some of their stronger warriors, I could use the experience and how else are we going to get impressive bounties."

With Kilik's dream being a Fishman pirate of Jinbei and Fisher's level, getting an enormous bounty was essential.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 23, 2009)

_Inana Island_

Days after the destruction of the island's main city, several galleons carrying the Du Mortis family seal approached the island. After docking workers poured into the island, carrying with them materials for construction.

Claudius Du Mortis stands on the deck of the ship, watching the workers do their job. "Father may have gone a bit too much by buying this island." Claudius thought. What is he planning?"

_Windy Dirge_

The bombardment unleashed by Bisrach showed how prepared they where for their arrival. It should have been obvious that they would be more prepared for an attack again, but the Whitebeard war should've diverted resources elswhere.

Inside the ship library, Uno, Matyr and Ruru were gathered around an ocher table, a map of the island placed on the table. 
"So, will this work?" Matyr asked.

"Of course it will. It has to." Uno said.

"Lord Rek says that he would support anything you plan, Sir Uno."

The revolutionary nodded. "He might as well. With him sulking over his bodyguard, he won't be much help to us.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 23, 2009)

Unknown Island in the Grandline
_This was a small town that was regularly pillaged by pirates and bounty hunters attempting to capture the pirates and claim their bounties. Though, the island didn't house the most powerful pirates of the sea. It was rare to even see someone with a bounty exceeding 15 million._

A marine unit of about 25 men stood at the outskirts of the town. A man wearing an average marine uniform with a green cloak, standing at about six feet, short brown hair, tanned brown skin and mesmerizing green eyes was holding a bounty poster of a special someone who held a bounty of 88 million beri. He rubbed his chin curiously as he viewed the bounty poster. The person on the poster was none other than Anglora Hunra. 

Many of the marines shuttered as they viewed the bounty poster of Anglora. "Captain Anglora is a traitor? This is unbelievable! Look at the bounty on her head!" One of the marines said. "Now we know what she was doing all of this time when she left on a 'special mission'." Another one of the marines said.

"Aye! I would never expect this from Captain Anglora.... or should I say Ex-Captain." The man in the green cloak said while tossing Anglora's bounty poster. "She's went and made herself a traitor of the highest authority in the world. I suppose I'll take her position as the commander of this squadron." The green cloaked man said. He turned around to face the rest of the marine unit, his mesmerizing green eyes casting a weird effect. A text box appeared to properly introduce the man.

_Marine HQ Lt. Commander Rago_

"Aye! Any objections?" Rago said raising his eyebrows. "NO SIR LT.COMMANDER RAGO!" The marines replied in unison.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 23, 2009)

With the Makaosu-

Their numbers have been greatly dwindling over the past few months, so the remaining Elite Agents hold a meeting while their leader, Darver, is recieving emergency treatment, "Alright everyone, listen up!" Hawkins steps forward taking a leadership role. As being one of the more experienced Agents.

"Hey, where is everyone?" Makoto asks looking around at the room that was once full of Elite Agents. Hawkins sighs, "Lets see, Larissa and Anglora are traitorous bitches, that new guy our idiot Vice Leader is on some seperate mission, or dead, not quite sure. Jackie, Setsuka, and Felicia haven't been seen for months, and James is dead as you all know," He says letting out a deep sigh after finishing.

"So we're pretty much falling apart..." Makoto says in a slightly depressed tone. Makoto and Hawkins look at each other. As the last two of the original Elite Agents it is saddening to see what their once powerful orginization, "Great, all we have left is the two of us, this new guy, and a one armed swordsmen..." he says going around the room.

"Right, while our leader is out of commision, we need to recruit new members before things get even worse," He looks to the others, hoping maybe they'll have some idea of how to bring the Makaosu back to the top.

Tatsu vs Perrato-

The scales on Tatsu's arms begin to stick out he then lifts both his arms in Perrato's direction, *"Dragon Scale Shotgun!"* The scales all fire at once right at the Knight. He knocks some of them away but many make it through and stab him in the gut. 

Perrato ignores the pain and rushes forward at Tatsu swinging his axe down. Tatsu crosses his arms and blocks the attack with the scales on his arms. He then uncrosses them and fires a blast from his mouth, "Dragon's Flame!" The knight blocks the attack but he is still sent flying and out of the giant hole in the roof that Tatsu created. 

Tatsu quickly flies after him, fire leaking from the sides of his mouth, *"DRAGON CROSS!!!"* He shoots a large flaming X right at the Royal Guard and it explodes in flames that can be seen around the island as it hits him in mid air. 

He crashes down in smoke and flame and Tatsu dives downwards and lands right on his chest. He then holds up a fist and opens it revealing the Blaze Dial that is charging in his glove, *"Blaze Dial..."* He shoots a huge blast of fire then engulfs the area. 

Tatsu slowly flies back up to the top floor of the castle. His father's eyes widen, shocked that his strongest Royal Guard could be defeated, "No-now son, don't do anything rash-" But it's too late, "SHUT UP!" He punches his father right in the face sending him crashing into the wall. He breaks through and almost falls off but manages to grab onto the edge.

Tatsu slowly walks towards him. He reaches down, wraps his hands around his throat and lifts him up, still holding him over the edge, "You greedy old bastard, how could anyone do what you did to your own son, TWICE!" He says tightening his grip. His father looks into the eyes of what now appears to be a monster that was once his son.

"TATSU!" He hears Jessie's familiar voice but does not turn to see her, he is still focused on his father. The shipwright, covered in cuts from her battle, quickly grabs him by the arm in an attempt to stop him, but even with her strength she cannot get him to budge, "Tatsu, stop, you can't kill him, even after what he did!"

Tatsu continues to tighten his grip, and then turns back to Jessie. He slowly begins to losen it, giving his father some room to breath. He transforms out of Emperor Dragon Point and back to human form. He then pulls his father close to his own face, "I never want to see you, or even hear your name again. I'm disowning myself as of now," He says chucking his father into his own thrown. Tatsu sighs and turns to Jessie, "Lets get back to the ship..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 23, 2009)

With the Gunsmoke pirates

The three pirates that had taken down these marines were getting ready to plunder the ship, taking charge Sam told his subordinates."Chey, you head down with me, we'll search the lower decks for survivors and valuables,"He told the Awanese girl and she headed for the staircase, before Sam followed her he told Nate."Let Victor get the ship closer, I need you to search every last one of these guys, grab what's useful and don't forget their weapons after that....You do got more of those coffins right?"Sam then addded."Empty ones I mean."


"I've got the materials I need to make a couple of them, a dozen or so."Nate answered."Why you're interested in the weapons though?"Nate was all for taking whatever was usufull here but low level marine weaponry wasn't going to be of much use to them."I've got some projects I need to work on, I'll strip the weapons for material."Nate was impressed, he didn't know Sam had those skills then again from what he had seen of Sam's Devil Fruit powers, Sam did had the equipment for it.He had seen his captain turn his fists into hammers.

"Alright cap, I'll get to it."Nate jumped back over to their ship and relayed the orders to Vic while he started grabbing the materials he needed to make the improvised crates.

Meanwhile Sam and Chey started raiding the lower decks, while Chey headed for the supply and ammunition storage rooms, Sam started searching the living quarters.He first checked every room for survivors, it didn't take him long to hear someone.".....I repeat, we're under attack by an unidentified pirate crew, among those that I could identify we're Nathaniel "Gungrave" Blake former member of the currently disbanded Chained Cross pirates, he was together with two of those flagged criminals, Samuel "Smokin' Star" Colt and Cheyenne "Bucking Horse" Wyanet, no sign of the third crimi..."Sam had discovered the man by now and fired once to take care of the man. 

"We should hurry up before reinforcements show up."The next 20 minutes were spent plundering until every supply and ammunition crate was brought over to their ship, everything else had been stored in those coffins that were Nate's trademark.They had even taken several marine uniforms, they were bound to be of use someday.

"Alright let's go people."Sam ordered Vic to set sail, who had replaced Nate as the helmsman and his drones were the ones that started bringing the crates down."Alright, let's start that tour then."Nate told Sam and Chey.Nate showed them the rest of the ship, one of the most notable features was the fact it held a stable.Sam and Chey were particularly happy to see their horse and and bull again, they had feared they had been left behind on Eastwood.

Overall Sam was quite happy with everything, the one request he had was to convert one of the empty quarters to a workplace, due to his DF powers he didn't have need for the more heavier tools, this also allowed him to start working on a few of his projects before he had the chance to buy in materials and tools he didn't have or were too big too form.Nate said he would get on it as soon as they docked again.

On board the marine ship "_The Avenger_"

The Petty Officer that had been on the other line of that transmission, quickly rushed up from the communications room and relayed the information the the ship's captain, the Lt. Commander Joseph Starsmore."Hmmm, interesting."The man commented.Those two flagged criminals were worth quite a bundle due to the US of Eastwood also issueing an reward for their capture due, though their 50 million beli a piece for those three was on the condition they were brought in alive so that they could execute them publicly on Eastwood.

Not to mention that doing a WG country a favor like that was surely going to get him promoted to Commander.


----------



## Vash TS (May 23, 2009)

NIcobi heard the land call and rolled out of his bunk and pulled on his pants and headed up to the deck. He saw Mathias and Eddy at the front of the boat and walked over to see what they were staring at. They were apparently looking at a marine ship.

"You think they have updated bounty lists?" He heard Mathias ask Eddy
"I don't care" Eddy said with a laugh
"This will be fun"
"Good morning gentleman" Nicobi said to the men
"What's the plan when we land captain?"
"Who knows" Eddy said with a big smile"
"Whatever happens we will have fun"

Nicobi shook his head with a smile and walked to the back of the boat to work out a bit before they landed. He did normal sit ups push ups and pull ups using the rigging. He picked up his Shoka wili and swung them around mostly to get back the feel for them. He hadn't used them in such a long time they felt a little heavy in his hands and that was odd. He had to totally eliminate his awkward feelings else he would be in danger if he fought someone strong. 

He touched the chain on his waist, before he was enslaved he was beginning to get the hang of the chained shoka wili but his lack of practice he tried it a few days earlier and almost cut his arm off. He concentrated on his movements and how the axes felt in his hands, he was in a totally different world. 



With the Black Sun pirates

Rensuei looked at Kilik with a smile

"You are probably right" Resnuei said
"I hope to see you fight soon"

He touched Kilik on his shoulder and turned and took a running start and scaled the mast and climbed into the crows nest

"I'll think i'll take a nap" Rensuei said yawning


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 24, 2009)

After some minutes.....
The most Angel pirates stay on the ship and some others around the land.
Eddy and the 4 others are heading inside the forest.

Most of trees are really tall covering the land and stopping most of the sunlight passing through.
The 5 pirates continue their way inside the forest.
"Did you hear that?" Nicobi says looking at the right side.
"What's wrong?" Eddy says as he turns back.
"There was something there, I think that something moved."
"Don't worry..." Mathias says as continues forward with the others.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

Annie limps back towards the others. She can feel several fights still occurring with her mantra. "I need a vacation..." Annie mutters to herself again. She's hasn't been this injured for such a prolonged period of time for a good long while and she doesn't want to make it a habit. As she makes her way she runs into Shin who's sleeping on the floor for some reason. 

Annie chuckles, look at this palooka she muses, friggin' unbelievable. If anyone should be sleeping it should be me not him. Annie kicks Shin lightly in the shoulder, "Hey wake up sleeping ugly!" Annie tells him. 

"Give me your shoulder so I can walk around better fella," she says, and not asking either.

_With the Angel Pirates..._
Helen looks around at the tall trees, feeling as if they are being watched. "Yeah we're definitely being watched," Helen says warily and she grips the handle of her long sword.


----------



## Vash TS (May 24, 2009)

Nicobi helds the handles of his Shoka wili in a tight grip ready to react at a moments notice. He could feel it. Eyes boring into him, he knew he's seen someone or something move in the bushes.

"We should get out of this forest Eddy" Nicobi said his eyes darting everywhere
"We are at a huge tactical disadvantage, we don't know this terrain if we are attacked we are in big trouble"
"We are all capable fighters Nicobi-san" Mathias said with a smile

This comment gnawed at Nicobi because he still hadn't gotten back to his former strength

On the Absolute Justice

Karl released his figurine of the man riding a dragon into the hall way. He used it to spy sometimes. While he controlled it he could see what it saw if he concentrated only on that.

"Lets see what happens around here when no one is looking" He said as he closed his eyes and concentrated

Tsubaki stood on deck leaning on the rail her hair blowing in the wind. She loved being in the sun. She some how felt like it gave her power.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 24, 2009)

Unnamed town with Lt. Commander Rago
Rago followed by his legion of 25 men surged into the town full of pirates and bounty hunters. It appeared to be a usual day. Pirates causing chaos and fighting over petty things, bounty hunters attempting to capture the pirates and women screaming at the sight of all the ruckus.

Rago and his men casually walked past all of this. Oddly enough, everyone stopped and starred at the marine unit as they walked by. Lt. Commander Rago kept a serious expression on his face as everyone glared at him. He walked forward and entered a tavern. De ja vu  occurred as everyone in the tavern stopped and glared at the marines. Many of the pirates griped their swords and guns while mean mugging them.

Lt. Commander Rago went to approach the bartender, but a pirate, apparently a captain, moved in the way of his path. He heldhis sword at his side and bulked himself up to look evermore intimidating. "Do you know what we do to marines in this town?" The pirate captain said pointing to a skeleton baring the marine uniform in the corner. "Get out of my territory before I kill all of you." The pirate captain continued. A text box appeared to introduce the man.

_Pirate captain Graham "The Menace"
Bounty: 14,000,000 beri_

Rago didn't falter a bit. He avoided looking the man directly in the eyes and instead looked past his shoulder. "Aye! I didn't come looking for trouble. i simply wanted a drink. If you piss me off, I'm afraid I'll take you and your pathetic excuse for pirate friends into custody." Rago said as he attempted to walk around the man.

Graham pushed Rago back and bared his sword. " Pathetic excuse for a pirate? Do you know who I am? I'm Graham "The Menace"! I have a bounty of 14,000,000 b-." Graham said boisterously. 

"Aye! Yes, pathetic. Simply pathetic." Rago interrupted. All of the pirates in the tavern started to rise. Graham took his sword and started to swing it at Rago. Though, Rago quickly grabbed Graham by his neck and forced him to look into his mesmerizing green eyes. As Graham looked into his eyes, they seemed to swirl and cast a spell on him. "Votre propre ennemi." Rago said as he released his grip on Graham.

Graham had a blank look on his face. He held his sword high in the air again. He brought it down....... upon himself. Graham stabbed himself in the stomach with his sword. All of the pirates in the tavern jumped up with surprise. Graham fell to the floor on-conscience in a pool of blood. 

All of the pirates in the tavern got up and rushed towards Rago in a rage.

........Moments later...........

Lt. Commander Rago walks out of the tavern with a drink in his hand and the rest of his unit following. All of his men were carrying various sleeping pirates. "Aye! We'll take them to some local prison I guess." Lt. Commander Rago said as he and his squad walked towards their ship. 

_"I'll capture that woman someday."_ Lt. Commander Rago said to himself, the image of Anglora radiating in his head.


----------



## koguryo (May 24, 2009)

*Raida Isle*

A young man was running through the town with a large smile on his face.  An old woman in charge of a Fruit store threw a apple to the man, "Oi, Tendou!  Keep up the good work."

"Hehe.  Will do ma'am."

Tendou kept running until he reached a large building with two large red circles on it, "I can't believe I'm late.

Tendou walked up to two large doors and pushed them open, "I'm sorry for being late Captain!"

Two men in suits looked at Tendou, "Geez, late again Tendou?"

"Captain's gonna be pissed."

"Come on Tai, Ryo.  Give me a little break.  It's not like anything is happening.  We haven't had an attack in months."

A man walked down a large flight of stairs, "That may be true Tendou, but you still shouldn't come in late.  It might give us a bad image."

Tendou, Tai, and Ryo stiffened up and saluted, *"Captain!"*

The Captain smiled, "We'll just commence training."

"Who's on radio duty today Captain?"

Tai smiled at Tendou, "Souji has to listen to the radio today.  It sounds like nothing is happening."

In that instant Souji came running out of a room, "Captain!  I got a report from the Eastern lookout!  Five large Pirate ships are arriving.  They'll be here within an hour!"

The Captain turned and looked at Souji, "I'll go with a squadron to the Northern Point.  Souji, you shall go to the Eastern Point with a squadron.  Ryo you're going to take a squadron to the Southern Point.  Tai, you shall take a squadron to the Western Point.  Tendou, yourself Tsuka and Kagami will stay with the remaining squadron and protect the town."

*"Sir!"*

-5 Minutes Later

A siren went off throughout the town.  Around 50 men wearing thin armor carrying spears, swords, and rifles were standing in front of the Elite Guard HQ.  The Captain stood before them, "A great threat is bearing upon us.  We shall meet them with force.  A squadron and one Elite Agent will rendezvous with the various Lookout Points and defend their area.  Three agents and a squadron will remain in the town and protect it.  Good luck."

The three agents moved out with 10 men to their respective points.  The Captain remained behind to talk to the remaining Elite Agents, "We shall all update our situations back to base.  Kagami I would like you to notify the Marines about what's going on and see if we can get some back-up."

"Sir, we've never asked for he-"

"The numbers are not in our favor.  Five ships full of Pirates is worrisome.  The Pirates should be reaching here in about two hours.  We've protected this island this long because of it's relatively small size.  We can easily protect each point.  Tendou your main focus is protect the townspeople.  I'm heading out."

*"Sir!"*

The Captain got onto his horse and led his squadron to his area.  The three remaining Elite Agents looked at each other.  Kagami looked at Tendou and Tsuka, "I'll go radio a Marine HQ."

"I'm going to go get the townspeople to the safe house."

Tsuka looked at the remaining regular guards, "I'll get everyone into position.  Tendou, take two guards with you.  Kagami, after you're done with the radio transmission go and guard the South Gate."

Kagami saluted Tsuka, "Sir."


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 24, 2009)

The 5 pirates were still walking while they were prepared for an attack. They could feel that something was wrong but they could not do much than continue walking forwards.
"Here they are...." Eddy said as the footsteps from inside the trees were getting closer and closer like animals were running straight on them.
*
"OAUCCCHHH!!!!"* crazy human yells and voices could be heard from all directions. They were jumping from the trees and were coming from all around the 5 angel pirates.

Helen draws her sword, Sanya prepares to fight as well as Nicobi and Mathias with Eddy smile.
One of the strange humans with many tattoos and feathers on his head charge them with 2 axes on each hand. Mathias steps in front and performs an attack creating a burst of air that blows the indian man away.

"Lets run in front and get out of this forest.!" Nicobi says as he goes into his hybrid form and clears the way in front with his berserk power sending everyone flying.
And as Nicobi said the other 4 run and followed him. 

They were smashing away many foes in their way for long enough. Finally they reached a clear field. As they walked out of the deep forest and the tall trees the strangers vanished instantly.

The pirates could see that somehow it was like the center of the whole island. The clear field was only a huge circle and all around was the forest again. There was no other way. In the middle they noticed a huge building like a temple.
_"Ohhhh..."
_


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 24, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
The huge temple was centered in the middle of the large open field. It was decorated with many statues and paintings of tribal men and women. Suddenly, the giant doors of the temple started to open slowly and a tall tribal looking man walked out followed by numerous other tribal beings walking in pairs. Then, at the end of the line, 2 of the tribal people came out holding a man in a black suit with the world government symbol on it. He was binded by large chains. 

The Angel pirates retreated back into the forest a bit, careful no to be spotted. From the east, a marine captain walked into the barren field with an entire marine squad following him. The marines looked as if they just escaped from savage tribal people as the Angel pirates did. 

The tribal beings and the marines walked towards each other in the field. Then both parties stopped when they felt their distance was fair enough.
The apparent leader of the tribal people stepped up and spoke. A text box appeared to properly introduce the man.

_Leader of the Guyaku Tribe
Anuris the Sky Wolf_

"So you outsidas have returned huh? You want to make a deal with Anuris? You outsidas betta have somethin good to trade with us or we're gonna slice this guys head off and put it on a pole." Anuris said with a raised brow.

The marine captain walked ahead to address Anuris. "Anuris of the Guyaku tribe! Hand over the famed agent of the world government and in exchange, we'll give you all these diamonds." The marine captain said, a fodder marine walking ahead and revealing the diamonds. 

Anuris observed the diamonds for a moment and nodded. "You have a deal. But, the next time we catch one of your men wondering by our temple, our prized temple that even the pirate king once visited.."

"WHAT?"

Eddy perked up when he heard the words "Pirate King". "The pirate king was in that place?! Then I'm going too!" Eddy bellowed aloud as he dashed for the temple.

"Eddy-san! No! Stop!" Mathias tried to catch Eddy, but he was too slow. Eddy was already seen by everyone. Mathias faced palmed and shook his head slowly. "That idiot..." He said to himself.

Anuris and the other Guyaku tribe members were extremely surprised to see Eddy running towards the temple. The marines and the captain were as well. That's the rookie Traver D. Eddy with a bounty of 18,000,000!" The captain said. 

Anuris looked at Eddy with ager as he ran towards the WG agent who happened to be by the temple. "You filthy outsidas! You planned this! You were going to use dis man to get this agent back without trading the diamonds! Kill him!" Anuris ordered! A Guyaku tribe member took their bow and fired an arrow at the WG agent, piercing his chest and just missing his heart. He fell to the ground. 

The marine captain shuttered and Anuris went to leave. "Kill them all!" He ordered the Guyaku tribe members! The Angel pirates left the forest to come assist their captain. The marines prepared for battle as well. 

A giant brawl was moments away from starting.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 24, 2009)

Eddy run without thinking, passing between both enemy sides.The whole field was now a battle arena. 
Marine bodies and tribe members were falling down from Eddy's fists. 

The marines made a line in one side and aimed all the enemy troops with their guns.
* "Aim!!"* the marine captain yelled. Eddy was between them and the tribe members. *"Fire!!!!" * the captain yelled once more as Eddy was standing in front of the bullets that were coming straight on him.
"Shit!" Eddy says as puts his one arm in front like trying to cover himself. *"What a fool!"* the captain says *" He is trying to defend himself with his bare hand"*
_"Oh Captain LOOK!"_

Eddy's arm was fully made of rock now even if it was still in the shape of a real arm(just imagine something like the Thing's arm). The bullets stopped on the rocky hand and caused no damage at all.
"Crushing Earth!!" Eddy said as he slammed his rock hand on the ground with force creating a crack heading straight on the marine.

In a moment his arm became normal again and continued running towards the temple. The tribe members were a lot more and just surrounded Eddy.
But then the other Angel pirates appeared as they cleared the path in front of Eddy each one with his own unique skills.
"Thanks guys!"
"Nothing..." Mathias said with a smile.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates...*

"Is he...always like that?" Sanya asks Matthias as she blasts a guard away with her jet dial. "It seems kind of...dangerous." She leaps into the air. "HIIIYA!" She shouts, spinning her legs while firing the jet dials. The result is a miniature tornado which slams into the suprised marines. With a dial enhanced leap she avoids a volley of shots, then comes down hard on more attackers. "YEEEEHAAA!"

*With The Blade Pirates...*

"Well, we barely survived that," Jorma says, slumping down onto the ground.

"Yeah, but we survived Innana by the skin of our teeth, and should've died on Fallgrand. We're improving." Kaya says sarcastically. Derrick looks at them strangely.

"Are you always like this?" Jorma and Kaya laugh.

"Yeah, Kent's in the medical bay, where he spends 80% of his time..."

"Flynn is counting money, Usagi's half drunk and William and Angelina are who knows where..." The burst into a hysterical fit of laughter.

"I hate to interrupt," Comes a sarcastic voice from the den den mushi. "But if you must know, we're approaching a marine base."

"Is there any way we can avoid them? We're in no shape for a fight right now."

"Sorry, sir. The WG has identified this ship a pirate vessel, and there's marine warships moving in as we speak. Orders?"

"The usual," Kaya sighs. "Maximum speed. Give us as much time as possible. Dope Kent up on painkillers and give him something sugary."

"Yes ma'am."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 24, 2009)

Annie kicks Shin lightly in the shoulder, "Hey wake up sleeping ugly!" Annie tells him."Hmmm?"Shin woke, he could've imagined more pleasant ways to be woken up but at least he was up now.That hadn't been a smart move of his, falling asleep like that, if some other guard had found him first....

"Give me your shoulder so I can walk around better fella," she says, and not asking either.

"Yeah, sure of great leader."Shin sighed."Seems I got demoted to being your damn lackey or someth...."A single shot was fired and a bullet whizzed past Shin's head, so close that he could've sworn his hair got a little shorter on the left side of his head."I'm not really in the mood."Shin got the hint and sheathed his swords before he let Annie lean on his shoulder.

The two met back up with Tatsu and Jessie, with the group complete again they returned to the Infinite where the rest of the crew had been waiting for them.


----------



## darthsauron (May 24, 2009)

V stormed out of Garrick's office in a storm of rage.  He had been that close to killing Clemens when Garrick had been stupid enough to fall for her charms.  The next time Taskforce Absolute Justice got into a fight, V would make sure there would be an accident.  Even if he himself didn't kill Clemens, he would make sure someone would.  

_Several minutes later..._ 

A note was slipped under a half drunk Gilmont's door.  It read: 
_Dear Gilmont,  
    This is your great great grandfather's ghost, Claudius Goodfellow.  For the honor of your family, kill Clemens.  She has disgraced me by calling me names such as 'old fart' and 'pimple face'.  In order to restore the Goodfellow family's pride, you must kill her.  But make it look like an accident because Garrick doesn't believe in ghosts.  
      Sincerely, 
          Claudius Goodfellow_ 

Another note found its way under Prince's door.  It said: 
_Dear Prince, 
    This is the ghost of the real Beverly Clemens.  I was strangled to death and than some other person took my body.  Currently, my body is in a box by some four toed statue.  It's a long story.  Anyways, if you kill the impostor, I can come back to life and we can live happily ever after on a jungle island, just the two of us.  But make it look like an accident because Garrick doesn't know I'm dead.  
    Loves and kisses, 
          Beverly Clemens_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2009)

_*Later that night on The Dark Justice...*_
As most of the Marines sleep, V stands awake in his "den." It is a foul and bloody room in the pit of the ship, more akin to a torture chamber. Dried blood is splattered all over the walls, some of it dating back to the Hawk Moon crewmembers that V kept hidden, neither alive nor dead but in between in cruel agony.

V is sharpening his knives and stares an pathetic creature that looks like it used to be Human but has been tortured beyond recognition. Suddenly a wall of Mirror's surround V and close in on him, warping him through their liquid reflective surface. It feels as if V's body is being stretched apart as he travels through some kind of cold void and suddenly he's dropped into a large room made totally of mirrors. 

Clemens melts out of a mirror in front of the masked man and grins at him. "I'm not your enemy..." 

Suddenly V rushes at her with his seastone Knife outstretched and he slices at her neck. This is his moment he thinks, Garrick will never no but then Clemens body instantly melts away through a mirror under her feet and V's knife hits nothing but air.   

"I'm in total control of this world V," Clemens voice rings out in a echo and her face appears on all the mirrors in the room. "Don't fight me its useless here, and also I can only keep you alive here for maybe another minute. So just shut up and listen." 

"You and I both know that we hate each other and that will probably never change....but we both also know that Garrick has let himself become weak. Look at how easily I've manipulated him. That would never have happened back in the old days. I just want you to consider that perhaps its time for a change...." and suddenly the world around V dematerializes and he's tossed out of a mirror, back into his torture chamber.


----------



## Vash TS (May 24, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates*

Nicobi looked over and eddy in amazement. He really was crazy, he'd picked a great person to follow. There would always be fun in his life. Nicobi reverted to his human form and watched in amazement as Helen fought. He'd never seen a sword used like that before. Sanya was also very good this would be a lot of fun.

*On the Absolute Justice *

Karl sat there reading a book as Tsubaki played with his panther figurine 

"I can't wait to meet some pirates" Tsubaki said
"You won't be meeting any pirates" Karl said looking up at her
"So why am I learning to fight?" Tsubaki whined
"I won't be around forever, I just want to know you can protect yourself" Karl said with a smile

Tsubaki frowned, she decided she would sneak out the next time they fought pirates. She decided to go up on deck and feel the night air.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 24, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Island with The Black Sword Pirates.*

_On the Island with Marc_
Marc felled a tree that was in his way rather than just walk around it. Of course this was not logical as it required more energy on Marc's part but when had Marc ever been logical? Marc smacked a mosquito that had been feasting on his neck and kicked aside the tree that was in his way. "When the fuck do we get a spring or Autumn island? Marc cursed as sweat poured down his back. Marc blasted a shrub out of his way with embuje oscuro chuckling to himself. At least Tetra couldn't complain he wasn't training, he thought turning to look at the destruction he had caused to the forest. 

From where Marc was standing a couple hundred meters away he could still make out the boat and the coast line. He had walked in a straight line from the boat to where he was now felling trees and shrubs with his swords and gravity. Well I can't get lost now Marc laughed again turning back to where he was headed. He blasted another bush out of his path causing several small rodents to shriek in fright. "Is there nothing on this fucking island?" Marc shouted annoyed.

_On The Black Sword with Akawana_
Akawana lay sun bathing on the deck as usual. However since she was relatively alone she was nude at the moment. A particularly sickening crunch from the forest caused her to stand up and look over the side. From where she stood she could make out Marc's figure blasting stuff aside as he went. She chuckled to herself and returned to her chair on the deck. She took out a beach hat to shade her face from the suns rays and rolled over on to her stomach.

"What on earth is that noise?" Hawthorne said appearing from below deck. He scanned the area before quickly spying the massive hole in the forest Marc had left in his wake. "My word" Hawthorne said amazed at the sheer needless destruction "what is wrong with that uncouth savage?" "You said something love?" Akawana said looking at Hawthorne smiling. "Does he have even the faintest idea how long it takes a tree to grow?" Hawthorne asked turning to Akawana to find her naked.


----------



## Vash TS (May 24, 2009)

Santa Cruz Island

Simo could hear the forest shaking and he looked over to where he could feel Marc with his mantra. Marc was right at the edge of his range. He know though that he'd still be able to hear him stomping through the forest. He decided he'd use the new sniping rifle he bought from Khazmodan. He found an empty stretch of beach and tested how far he could shoot and what angles the new gun had that could be exploited. After a long time of shooting standing, sitting and lying down he was sweating profusely. He stripped down to his small clothes and took up his gun blades and practiced a bit. He didn't actually shoot any rounds he just practiced with the blades using his short training with Fire and Tetra as ghosts. 

"That's enough, there is only so much solo training I can do"
"I'm going for a swim" he said dashing into the water

Meanwhile Smirnov found a cave at the end of the stretch of beach the boat was moored on and took the bracelets off and placed them on the ground. He did simple things first. Some push ups he was starting to feel normal. He remembered the first time he felt stiff. The more he was like this the more he felt normal. He ran around the cave a bit to get a feel for running the more he did it the faster he got. He was worried about the noise but he doubted anyone would drop in on him. He sat and realized he wasn't sweating. He reached for the bracelets and placed them on his hands and sweat bloomed all over his body. That was interesting he took the bracelets off and clapped as he laughed and something odd happened it was so loud. He stood up facing a wall and clapped his hands as hard as he could. It made a very loud noise and there was a crater in the wall as the rock shattered.

"*That is very interesting*" Smrinov said to himself with a laugh

He put the bracelets back on and strode out the cave feeling a bit more confident. He knew if he had to fight in that form he'd be ready.

"*I think I vill go for a little walk before I head back to the boat for dinner*"


----------



## Zoidberg (May 25, 2009)

_Bisrach Island_

At a rocky shoal far from the prison, 3 cylindrical constructs rise from the water. The constructs are attached to each other through metal bars, and the central cylinder has a hatch on top. The hatch opens, and several figures in obisdian black suits and masks emerge. One of them sprouts insect wings, and carries the others  to a beach nearby. 

"We've all disembarked Sir Uno." Ruru says to the man standing next to him. Uno was brandishing a short katana in his hands.

"Good. Matyr, do you have the explosives?" Uno asks a man carrying a metal pack on his back. 

"Yeah, they're all here. I brought a little extra in case we need more firepower."

Uno nodded. "Good. Jun, are you sure you can fight?" Uno asked, more out of fear that she won't do her job well than actually caring for her welfare.

Jun merely narrowed her eyes, and turned to look at Bisrach prison looming above them.

"Close enough. Ruru, call Rek and see if the ship is ready."
Ruru complied, and called Rek using his dendenmushi.

_Windy Dirge_

Rek's dendenmushi rang and rang, but the young noble did not answer. He had left the dendenmushi in his room, while he was with Cass on the deck. The ship's shortest mast was being prepared, as it also doubled as the Windy Dirge's strongest gun, the Ubercannon.

"What is the matter with that woman!? All I did was help her win a match, and she gets pissed at me for that! Honestly, I give her shelter, food, and expensive tea, but when I go on ahead and worry about her welfare she acts as if I was the biggest bastard in the world!" Rek yelled to no one in particular. Now that Jun was off the ship he could stop being silent about it.

A voice spoke within Cass, though only she could here it.
"_Well it is your fault. She's from a warrior culture, and you should have known better. Besides he was about to hit the tea-drinker instead of her enemy anyway. Tell it to him._

"The voice in my heart says its your fault, since Jun comes from a warrior culture. And something about hitting tea. " Cass said, but Rek was not listening, the young noble still going on about how it was Jun's fault that she wasn't talking to him.

"Wow, that's a big gun." Elza said, flying down next to Cass. "You're really going to fire that?" 

Cass nodded. "Yep. I hope I won't miss though."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2009)

"You said something love?" Akawana said looking at Hawthorne smiling.

Hawthorne's nose explodes with blood and he flies off the deck in a rocket burst as he sees the woman lying naked, apparently sunbathing. The ex- marine lands on the deck headfirst and black smoke rises out of his ears and nose. 

Akawana chuckles at the display, "Are you alright dear. Here let me help you back up..." she stands up and walks towards Hawthorne but suddenly he leaps back to his feet in a flash. Hawthorne rips off his lab coat and drapes it over Akawana protectively. 

"My dear Akawana-chan I'm shocked that as a medical professional you would disregard the dangers of Ultraviolet radiation. It's a commonly known fact that even with ample amounts of sunscreen applied to the skin that prolonged exposure to the rays of the..." 

Awakana smiles and taps Hawthorne playfully on the nose, interrupting his rambling,"You're cute when you speak so scientifically. Anyhow could you rub some sunscreen on my back? I missed a spot..." she asks Hawthorne innocently. 

"WHY OF COURSE!" Hawthorne exclaims delightfully and he rips back his lab coat from her form. "Oh wait I just remembered that I left an expermient running. I was playing with my snake you see and...." 

Awakana raises a curious eyebrow at his comment. "Oh I'm sorry that did not come out right now did it hehe," he replies nervously, "What I meant was that I was running a drill with Sabra and....OH TO HELL WITH IT! On with the fondl....err...proper suncreen application!"


----------



## Zoidberg (May 25, 2009)

_Bisrach Prison_

Ruru, Uno and Matyr were planting explosives on the right side of the prison. The bombs were strong enough to open a hole large enough for everyone to get out of the prison safely. 

"Lord Rek has not answered yet, sir Uno." Ruru told him while they were lining up the heavy explosives.

"Knew it. That wimp must still be whining about his little girlfriend here." Uno pointed to Jun, who was meditating a few meters away from the others.

"I left Elza a dendenmushi. Call her up, and tell them to fire the cannon."

Ruru did as he was told, calling Elza through the dendenmushi.
"This is Ruru. Fire the cannon.

_Windy Dirge_

"Gotcha." Elza replied. "Mr. Ruru said to fire the cannon!" She yelled.

Cass smiled. She activated her sogegan, and jumped to a platform placed next to the mast, where a large trigger was placed. Now the mast was pointed diagonally, aimed at the prison. Underneath the mast servants cautiously placed a large bullet, as large as a small boat, into the other end of the mast.

"Here I go!" The mast's top end exploded, releasing the bullet loaded in it. 

_Bisrach Prison_
As the cannon was being readied, Ruru and the others distanced themselves from the prison, their dark clothing hiding them perfectly.

The bullet found its mark, ripping through stone with ease. After getting a few meters inside, the bullet exploded, destroying a good part of the prison. The impact caused a landslide, dropping huge stones down on the prison's ships.

"Now!" Uno yelled. Seconds after the bullet hit, Matyr detonated the explosives. A passageway was created, one that Uno and the rest entered. None of the guards noticed them enter, for the damage done by the Windy Dirge's attack was their current concern.

"This is Ruru. We're inside the prison. Ready the sails and approach the prison. Have the servants prepare the on deck cannons." The old butler said to Elza using his dendenmushi as the group went inside.

" Now all we have to do is get Sir Uno's comrades out. They should be at the bottom of the prison, that's where they keep the rebels." He said to the others.

_Windy Dirge_

The ubercannon, as what Matyr called the ship's strongest gun, released a large cloud of smoke underneath the ship. Firing the weapon took a lot out of the ship, and it forced them to divert a lot of power to it. The ship engines were still usable, though it was not enough for a round trip to Bisrach and their current position. 

As Ruru ordered, the ship sails were being unfurled, and the deck cannons were being armed. The navigation room was filled with activity, as the ship was prepared to assault the island.

Rek was in the crow's throne, watching everything. He sighed, and looked at the prison and the huge crater where the ubercannon hit it. "Stupid Jun. When she gets beaten up inside that prison again, she'll wish I was there to save her hide." He picked up a porcelain cup from the table, and poured tea into it. "Though I suppose I should really be helping everyone out." He thought as he sipped his tea. "Strange, this tea tastes like beer..."

On the deck, Cass was readying a large rifle mounted on a platform, her sogegan active.

"_A new weapon? This must've been expensive._" The voice inside Cass said.

"Matyr said it was fine." She replied.

"_A shame we don't have any snipers to use it on._"

"Yeah." Cass said, grimacing for a second before focusing on the task at hand.

Elza went back inside the ship, and took the sword she got from Inana. "All right, it's time to see if I'm cut out to be a swordswoman!" She said. "I hope Rekki-poo is watching."

Inside the crow's throne, Rek was vommiting under the table. "Oh good Oda, it is beer!" He yelled as his body convulsed.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 25, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Island*

_On the island with Marc_
Marc continued to make his way forward in a straight line cursing at the lack of civilization as he went along. "For fucks sake" Marc shouted blasting another bush aside with Empuje oscuro. He was hot and sweaty from the wretched climate and he was tired from abusing his power and swords to make his way through the dense forest. The only good thing about this blasted trip was that he had gotten to practice pushing some more. Marc decided to continue for a few more minutes through this Oda forsaken jungle before turning back. Eventually Marc came upon a particularly large tree that he could not fall with one swing much less blast aside. "Like fuck I'll go around" Marc said stubbornly. 

Marc swished his sword through the air splattering plant ooze over the nearby trees before sheathing it. Marc increased the gravity around him to as high as he could manage. Then using his left hand he condensed it into a ball on his palm. But once again the dark orb rapidly lost its power and he only managed to absorb a small amount into his palm. Channelling it along down his arm and through his chest the condensed gravity ended up in his right index finger. His thumb cocked like a gun hammer he placed his finger against the tree. "Tacto de la muerte" Marc said allowing his thumb to fall and touch his index finger. The tree exploded from the force scattering pieces everywhere causing a huge commotion. Marc took a step forward but suddenly collapsed to his knees clutching his chest. He vomited a pool of blood and sick in front of him and his eyes began to loose focus. Marc collapsed on his back and passed out alone in the unknown forest.

_On the Ship with Hawthorne and Akawana_
Hawthorne was just about finished applying the sunscreen to Akawana's back when a loud explosion erupted from the forest and pieces of tree went flying everywhere. "What was that?" Akawana said adjusting her hat. "I'm afraid I haven't the faintest idea my dear" Hawthorne said puzzled at the noise. "I do believe that the adequate amount of sun screen has been evenly applied now" Hawthorne said looking at Akawana. Akawana however was lost in thought, the noise had sounded familiar. She racked her brain trying to remember where she had heard it when suddenly it clicked. It was the same noise she heard when Marc had knocked out Sabra. He wouldn't! Akawana thought worriedly.

Akawana threw on some clothes and ran to the side of the ship. "Love give me a hand here" she said hurriedly to Hawthorne. "Why of course my dear, it is only the gentleman like thing to do" Hawthorne responded sweeping Akawana into his arms. Hawthorne stepped carefully down the small plates Akawana created and rested her gently on the sand before straightening his clothing. Akawana took off into the forest following the path Marc had created. "One second" Hawthorne said speeding after her "the forest might not be safe." Eventually the duo came upon Marc and his pile of blood and sick and Hawthorne looked down at Marc scornfully. "What has this fool gone and done to himself now?" Hawthorne asked scornfully. "Dammit Marc" Akawana said beginning to perform CPR "I said not to use it, your heart and lungs can't handle it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2009)

_On the Pirates Dream..._
Flynn sits idly by on the deck on an empty crate, snoring. "Hey wake up!" Usagi tells him and he slaps him on the shoulder. Flynn wakes up and yawns, "Did anything interesting happen while I was asleep?" he asks the giant Panda. 

Usagi nods, "Yeah we got a new crewmember, his name is Derrick. He can walk through walls and it looks like we've got Marine trouble,"

Flynn yawns again and rolls his eyes, "Goddamn, everyone just has to have a gimmick don't they!" he exclaims. "Well anyway wake me up when the next arc begins..." he mutters and nods back off to sleep. 

"Huh? Arc? What the heck are you talkin' about?" Usagi responds with a questioning face. 

"You ever get the feeling that you were being watched by other people? You know like they're reading your life like its a story, like we're in the Matrix or somethin?" Flynn asks vaguely, still with his eyes closed. "No..." Usagi responds nore does have any clue what the hell the matrix is, "You must be going mental!" 

"Yeah I'm the crazy one!" Flynn retorts sarcastically, before he dozes off and starts snoring again. 

*Elsewhere....*
Hawthorne looks at Marc's pitiful state, "Well what in Oda's name was he doing to get himself in such a mess?!"  he asks Akawana. 

"Something which he should know better not to attempt! He shouldn't be using his powers to such an extreme!" Akawana replies as she administers another rescue breath. She begins another set of timed chest compressions and is about to start again when suddenly the Pirate Captain gasps violently and his eyes snap open as if he's just been pulled out of the ether. 

"What happened?" Marc asks in a weak daze. His chest feels tight and his breathing comes in ragged short gasps. 

"Mother nature happened my friend. A tree kicked your ass," Hawthorne responds mirthlessly. Actually somewhat enjoying this moment. Not that he wishes the fellow had dropped dead but all things considered when you have it coming you just have it coming. 

Not too far from them Simo who was swimming casually across the shore feels a disturbance in his mantra. For split second Marc's sound was strong and vibrant just on the edge of his awareness but then it became silent. "That's not good!" Simo exclaims and he races back to shore.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2009)

Prince yawns, stepping out of his room. He had had a good night's sleep and-_huh?_ he thinks suddenly, noticing something on the ground. It's a note, reading:

_Dear Prince, 
This is the ghost of the real Beverly Clemens. I was strangled to death and than some other person took my body. Currently, my body is in a box by some four toed statue. It's a long story. Anyways, if you kill the impostor, I can come back to life and we can live happily ever after on a jungle island, just the two of us. But make it look like an accident because Garrick doesn't know I'm dead. 
Loves and kisses, 
Beverly Clemens _

"Oh my Oda..." Prince says in amazement. "I can't read." Technically, Prince can read, but there are 4 year olds better at it than him. this is how it looks to him:

_Djsw *PRINCE*,
Agfgsfh gswoeyd jsgsfdlfkhs asdklfkhfkjsdf lijsfhjfsdh dfhdskfhld dfjhla;ii fjdksshdlsj_ etc, etc. Prince begins scruinizing the letter carefully.

*About an hour later,*

Prince has now (mostly) gotten the letter figured out. To him, it now reads:

_Dear *PRINCE*,
This is the sprirt whatchamijig of the real Beverly Clemens. I was (something'd) to dead and than some other person took my body. (Fancy big word), my body is in a box by some four toed statue. It's a long story. Anyways, if you kill the (Big fancy word), I can come back to life and we can *HAVE SEX ALOT* But make it look like an accident because Garrick doesn't know I'm dead. 
Loves and kisses, 
Beverly Clemens_

"Well, that makes sense." Prince says. "She should've just drawn a picture


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 25, 2009)

Chaos on Guyaku Island
"Notus's gust uppercut!" Mathia exclaimed as he delivered a spinning, winded uppercut to numerous Guyaku tribe members and marines, sending them into the air and crashing back down. Another marine charged directly at him from his left and a Guyaku tribe member from his right. Mathias outstretched both his arms and struck both opponents in the midsection with an open palm strike. "Gale force palm!" Mathias bellowed as both opponents were knocked back by a winded palm strike.

Mathias stood back and took his crane fighting stance. "This is excellent practice for me, but it's getting a bit repetitive." Mathias said knocking away more marines and Guyaku tribe members.

The marine captain stood out of the brawl observing it with one of his men. "Sir, there are 3 confirmed bounty heads over there. The Angel Pirates: 18,000,000 beri Traver D. Eddy, 17,000,000 beri Mathias Ergo and 8,000,000 beri Nicobi Decero! It seems that others have recently joined their crew as well" The marine said. The captain had a grave look upon his face. "These pirates have just caused the death of a famed World Government agent. They will pay dearly." The captain said.

From the forest, numerous Guyaku tribe members observed the chaos. They singled out the Angel pirates as the biggest threat among the men. Anuris narrowed his eyes and folded his arms. "Together they are powerful, but they are in our territory! These stupid outsidas won't defeat us. Separate them into the force. Use the defense mechanism!" Anuris bellowed. The Guyaku tribe members nodded and ran into the forest.

Suddenly, the ground under the giant battlefield started to rumble. The Guyaku tribe members on the battlefield ran away in fear. All of the Angel Pirates remained there.  "This doesn't look good at all." Mathias said as the ground began to crack. The ground cracked open revealing the mouth of a giant hippo. The hippo swallowed all of the Angel Pirates with a powerful suction and regurgitated them like a cannon into different parts of the forest. The Angel pirates were now split up in the unknown forest.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 25, 2009)

_Bisrach Prison, Warden's office_
3 people were gathered inside the remains of the warden's office. One of them was unmistakably the warden, while the one standing next to what once was his desk wore a long red cloak that concealed most of his features. The other person with them was a woman in a lab coat, her dark green hair fixed in a bun.

"This is unbelievable! How could these people have this much firepower!?" The warden asked the others.

"The Windy Dirge is the single most powerful non-marine ship outside the new world. It is a Worldbreaker-class galleon, a ship class discontinued by the marines for its high cost. Without even adding the cost of the luxury accomodations the Du Mortis family installed in the ship it costs about as much as 2 buster-call class warships. While its firepower is only 60% that of the buster-call class, it makes up for it in speed and durability. And that does not even account for any other modifications they may have added." The woman said.

"Are all of Doremi's goons as dorky as you are?" The man in the red cloak said.

"Actually about only 10% of Lady Doremi's servants are, as you say dorky. 22% fall into the nerd class, while 60% comprise of the 'mindless mutant minion' class. The remaining 17% consists of the servant class, while 1% of the Doremi vassal population is of the okama variety." The woman replied without a trace of sarcasm in her voice.

"Look, I don't give a crap about whatever you nobles are doing, but if my prison gets ruined any more I'll kill you all myself!" The Warden yelled.

The man in the red cloak grinned. "No worries, Lady Oressa anticipated this, and because of that the rest of my entourage is already waiting for them." 

"Ooh, is the mindflayer going up against another one? I would love to do an observation." The woman said eagerly.

_Uno vs. Ishida_

Uno and the others arrived to the cells at the bottom of the prison, fighting their way through the guards with relative ease.As they reached the steel doors that blocked the way to the bottom of the prison, a squad of guards wielding large halberds stood in their way.

"Let us handle this, sir Uno." Ruru told him. Transforming into his hybrid point he charged, followed by Jun close behind. 

"Hurry up and free your minions already so we can leave this peasant's prison!" Matyr complained as he threw bombs at the guards for cover fire, then flung another bomb at the steel door to break it open. Uno complied, and dashed into the bottom cells.

An arrow flies through the hallway leading to the bottom cells, barely missing Uno. A young man wearing glasses stood at the other end of the hallway, wielding a bow in hand. Strangely he did not have any arrows with him.

"You're not going any further." The young man.

"You're not getting in my way!" Chains come out of the ground, and tie up the young man, but a sword of light comes out of the young man's hand, and slices him free.

"So...another one of my kind, eh?" Uno said with a smirk.

"You act as if we were equals. Allow me to show you how my power is above yours." The young man aimed his bow, and fired the sword of light at Uno. Uno turns to the right, the arrow hitting the floor behind him with a defeaning roar. Strangely there was little trace of the arrow left, the impact being incredibly small despite the loudness of the hit.

"Give up now." The young man said, firing a volley of arrows. Uno cannot dodge all of them, so he blocks the attack with his cape, a thin wall of wood rising to protect him.

"That's not enough." The young man fires another arrow, which breaks through the wall and hits Uno's mask. Uno falls to the ground as a result of the impact, but gets up to his knees quickly.

As he does so, his mask breaks, revealing his face. The young man is startled by what he sees. "You...you were with Yoh-san!" 

"...And so were you, Ishida." Uno said, his voice suddenly fairer and more high-pitched than it was before. His eyes look at Ishida with impassiveness. Uno's red hair falls to his shoulders, framing his face. 

"So, you where Uno all along... the one who always defied them and charged head on with whatever scheme was on your mind.." 

Uno takes out his katana,and the weapon seems to morph into a gun with a bayonet on its end. 

"...the one who abandoned a life of luxury to return to your roots, even if the others thought you were just a half-blood..."

Uno fires, a small blade launced at Ishida instead of a bullet. Ishida's surprise does not dull his senses, and he dodges the attack before looking at Uno with surprise.

"...Yumi Gottwal." 

Uno smiled. "No one's called me by that name in a while." Yumi's weapon returned to its original form, and approached Ishida carefuly. "But no matter. I need to finish you quickly, so I can save the others."


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 25, 2009)

"What the hell??" Eddy looked around him and he was in the middle of a forest once again.
He stood up and looked around but he could not find any familiar person.

_"ARGH!!It's your fault that the WG agent died, you FOOL!!!YOU WILL PAY!!" _a man appeared from the trees shouting as he charged forward with his bare hands.
_"Shock Punch!!"_ He yelled as he approached Eddy. But he just vanished and appeared behind the marine Captain in the blink of an eye.
The captain's fist pierced the large and thick tree and simply cut it in half with pure strength.
"Impressive.." Eddy says as he looks the tree falling down.
The Captain moves to deliver one more punch but his hand stops when it comes in contact with Eddy's.
_"How can you be so strong....!?!"_ The Captain loes his mind for a second when suddenly a light sound can be heard and then an arrow strikes the ground in front of Eddy and the captain causing an explosion and blows them both away.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2009)

"OMO!" Sanya shouts. (Oh my Oda) "I just got barfed out of a giant HIPPO! That is SO NOT COOL!" She hits a tree in pure frustration and starts to cry when she realises she just hurt herself.

"Uh..I guess this would be a bad time?" Someone says. Sanya looks over in suprise. It's a little kid, complete with freckles and dorky glasses. He has a ridiculous amount of facepaint on and carries an oversized spear.

"Who are you?" She asks in suprise, tenderly holding her hurt hand. 

"I am Songotswujichungidskofalos" The kid replies proudly. But you can call me Son."

"I don't really fee comfortable with that...I don't really want kids..."

"Oh." Son says. "That's a good point." He scratches something into the dirt with his oversized spear. "Then you must call me Rising Cheetah. I am a warrior of the Guyaku tribe." He lowers his spear, trying to be threatining, but just looking stupid. "I AM YOUR OPPONENT!" He bellows in a high pitched, sqeaky voice.

"You haven't hit puberty yet, have you?" Sanya asks, sweatdropping.

"No," Son saya, pouting. But I ate a devil fruit! Chief himself made me a holy warrior, Rising cheetah!" He adds proudly.

"O...kay...what do you do?"

"SPIT SPIT...FIRE!" Son shouts, spitting a flaming glob of fire at Sanya. 

"Eep!" She shouts, dial jumping away. "Watch where you're pointing you mouth young man!" She says in the stern voice sh used to use in the nursery.

"Sorry..." Son says. Suddenly he straightens. "Hey! You're the enemy!"

"Oh no..."

"SPIT SPIT.....ACID!!!!" Son shouts, spraying acid at Sanya.

Double Oh no..."


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 25, 2009)

"What was that?"  Eddy stands up and looks the Captain being at the opposite side and trying to stand up as well.
Suddenly a man with tattoos and some bones across his skin jumps from a tall tree and lands in the middle between Eddy and the marine Captain.
*"SASj ajike Ouahck Hooba hOooba ekino terijama"* The man exclaims.
"Huh?" Eddy looks at the man weird.
_"What the fuck are you talking about?"_ the marine Captain shouts
"You demons!I am the proud warrior Anuris the Sky Wolf, I will not let you reach our great temple!"

Eddy thinks for a moment and smirks "I see.....well then my friend Sky Ship you have to stop me..." 
*"Raha afkou , Sky Wolf  araouba not Sky Ship! The gods may punish you!!!Grouahh!!" *Anuris yells and leaps into the air only to be stopped by the Captain that just grabbed Anuris from his foot and dragged him down with force.

Several parts of Eddy's body including mainly arms turn into stone-rocky but still keeping the basic form and shape.
Anuris holds downt he Captain with his strength and stbs him with his spear several times while Eddy runs to them and strikes both of them from above as he falls like a meteor. 
Eddy grabs the heads of both of them with his rocky hands and strikes them with each other and then throws them away,

The battle continues as none of them surrenders. The captain grabs a tree and uses it as a weapon and slams down on the ground Anuris. 

Eddy stands on his knees as he handles the big tree with his hands and pushes the Captain back.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 25, 2009)

Mathias flew through the air and soon started his decent after being launched from the mouth of the giant hippo. As Mathias came crashing down to the ground, he started rotating his arms in a crazed manner to create an air current to secure a safe landing for himself. When Mathias landed, he rubbed his head slowly and thought of being spit up by a giant hippo into an unknown forest. "Being apart of this crew does have its perks..." Mathias thought aloud. "I never imagined being regurgitated by a hippo before."

Suddenly, the tree began to ruffle and Mathias quickly took a fighting stance, his eyes looking about his entire field of peripheral vision. It sounded as if someone was jumping through the trees at an incredible speed. "Show yourself, whoever you are." Mathias said in a stern voice. 

Then, a shadowy figure jumped out of the trees high into the air directly under the sun so his body remained a shadow. The shadowy figure came crashing down where Mathias stood and Mathias quickly dodged out of the way. A man with tattoos of flames all over his body, carrying a staff lit on fire at each end and wearing what appeared to be a short skirt stood in front  of Mathias. 

"YAGOODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODODO!" The tribal man said in a war cry. "I am "The Torch" Yakawa of the Guyaku tribe! You are an outsida so that means you die!"  Yakawa exclaimed.

"Hehe," Mathias grinned a bit and held his stance, "I'm not dying anytime soon buddy." Mathias replied confidently.

"OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH?" "Yes OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.."
"Oh hoho oh?" "Oh nono oh!" 
"Grrr." "Meow."
---------------------------------------------------------------
With Lt. Commander Rago
"Lt. Commander Rago sir! Why are you swimming towards the Marine Base? Riding aboard the ship would be much easier sir!" One of the marines aboard the ship said as he looked down at the ocean to see Rago swimming beside the ship.

Rago was swimming powerfully beside the marine ship headed towards the Marine Base. "Aye! I'm doing this to increase my endurance. If I am to one day be a Vice Admiral, my body must become much more powerful." Rago replied as he continued to swim.

A giant man-eating fish appeared in front of Rago as he swam. It bared its teeth and opened its mouth. Rago looked the monstrous fish back in the eyes for a moment, casting a mesmerizing look. The fish then closed its eyes and fell under wonder, a snot bubble coming from its nose. Rago continued to swim towards the Marine base. It wouldn't be long before he reached his destination.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 25, 2009)

After an amazing battle the 3 men stand up each one opposite of the other.
They all seem tired and injured. The marine Captain has a deep hole on his chest that bleeds pretty badly, Anuris is covered in blood and has several cuts on his whole body while his face is pretty smashed up. Eddy's whole body is in pain especially both of his arms since he keeps such a weight on his arms and body and even continues striking with it.

"I am going to the temple....ah and then find my crew!" Eddy whispers as he makes a step. And then like a flash Anuris appears in front of him and tries to deliver a strike with his powerfull spear. The marine captain grabs Anuris from his head with his both hands and like a maniac he puts his fingers into Anuris' eye and pushes in so hard that his explode.
*"ROUCH!!!!!!!!DEMON!!!!"* Anuris yells and screams and even cries from the pain. Blood comes out of his eye holes and he falls on the ground and starts slamming his own head down and then runs to the other trees and slams his head on them.

_"Now your turn!"_ the captain says looking at Eddy.
"You are a maniac...." Eddy becomes serious once more but he still keeps his strange smile.

The captain strikes Eddy's rock hand but with no effect as Eddy grabs his fist at the same time.
Suddenly the Captain feels something under his feet. As he looks he sees the ground changing and become less solid as the ground itself starts drawing him underneath.
_"Freaky Devil User!!!" _the marine yells as Eddy slams the captain over his head and sends him even faster underground.

Eddy walks towards the injured Anuris thats tries to feel the enviroment around him so he can still give a fight. The ground closes and becomes normal behind him.


----------



## Vash TS (May 25, 2009)

*Guyaku Island*

Nicobi flew high into the air and when he started his decent he went hybrid point and started spinning with his axes outstretched AXE STORM. This maneuver slowed his decent a little, enough for him to get his balance when he was close to the top of the forest canopy he reverted to normal human. He dropped into the forest and landed on his feet and held his Shoka wili ready.

"I need to find Eddy and the others immediately" He said looking at his surroundings

The leaves rustled and a chain shot out of the bushes but Nicobi deflected it by lifting his axe he heard the bushes rustle again and this time a small hatchet flew out he deflected this too by raising his other axe.

"*He's*"
"Good"

Nicobi heard as someone jumped out of the trees to catch the hatchet. It looked like a young man he stooped and looked at Nicobi. The chain started being pulled into the bushes and another young man walked out. Nicobi did a double take 

"Twins?" Nicobi said sounding a bit confused
"Very"
"*Perceptive*"

That's annoying Nicobi said stepping back so they where both in his sight.

"*This is how*"
"we talk"
"*I can't help*"
"but to know"
"*what he's going* 
"to say"

Nicobi looked at them and turned and ran into the forest. His goal was to get the both of them behind him. When he looked over his shoulder they were almost on him. He turned and AXE WAVE the ground was split and a wave zig zagged toward them. They jumped into the air to avoid it. Waki sent the chain flying and Nicobi put up his axe to deflect but Waki tugged the chain slightly and the chain wrapped around his hand. He saw Kiwa flying toward him hatchets raised and he pulled the chain hard and send Waki crashing into his brother. 

"So it's two on one" Nicobi said looking at them
"*We are*"
"one"

They said eerily as Nicobi readied himself for battle

*Santa Cruz Island*

Smirnov was walking as he heard a huge explosion. He took off running toward it ready to face anything he found. Simo out of nowhere appeared beside him running as to keep level with Smirnov. The two found Akawana and Hawthorne looking at Marc who was sitting on the ground blood and sick everywhere.

"What happened?" Simo asked
"He tried that attack again" Akawana said worriedly

Smirnov looked at Marc and shook his head

"*Maybe he can explain it to you sometime*" Smirnov said to Simo who looked at everyone confused
"*Lets go back to the ship*" Smirnov said lifting Marc and following the trail of destruction back to the boat

When they go back and Marc was being seen to in the infirmary Cloud and Storm appeared 

"*Vhere is Fire?*" Smirnov asked them as they whined
"It's strange now that I think about it" Simo said 
"Tetra and Fire didn't come to see what the noise was"
"*See if you can find them*" Smirnov said to Simo

He reached out with his Mantra but found nothing

"Nothing, they must be out of my range"
"*Let us go look for them, it's getting late*" Smirnov said to Simo
"*We'll carry the vorgs, they can track them*" Smirnov said as he walked up onto the deck


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2009)

_With The Angel Pirates..._
Helen nimbly sidesteps a native who lunges at her with a spear. She twirls in a blur around behind him like a supercharged ballerina and then smacks him in the back of the head with the flat side of her sword. The impact of the metal on skull makes a bone rattling sound, sending the native on a one way trip to dreamland and perhaps a month long coma. "Sorry, you'll wake up in week with a headache or something...." she mutters. 

Behind Helen, a native with a blow gun leaps up from a bush and fires a blow dart filled with poison at her. It flies towards the back of her neck lightning fast but then at the last second Helen spins around and catches the dart between her right index finger and thumb. "Too slow my good man!" she yells, spinning around and throwing the dart back at him with twice the speed. It hits him in the chest and the native spasms before slumping to the ground in a heap.    

*BANG! BANG! BANG! *

A row of Marine snipers fire at Helen from far off. She spins laterally avoiding the bullets, only just barely. _I'm not faster then bullets....yet_ she thinks as she sprints away in a zig zag pattern, multiple bullets trailing her feet by just millimeters. As she moves Helen changes the grip on her sword and focuses her energy. She spins around and slices at the air with a horizontal slash. *"Phoenix Lash!"* A swirling current of air in the shape of an eagle like creature blasts out of her sword and hits the Marines, totally obliterating them, and leaving a crater in the ground. 

Helen sighs with slight annoyance and shakes her head. She looks down at her cursed blade, the Nidai Kitetsu. "You're being a bad boy. DO we need to have another talk?" she asks the sword as if its a human being. It's said that the sword has killed its last twenty five owners, all through terrible and horrific accidents. Helen has only had the sword for less then a year and has barely avoided some brutal scrapes of her own but so far she's managed to keep the sword under control. 

Suddenly a shadow looms over Helen from behind and she can hear the whir of a fast moving weapon. Helen instinctively ducks as a huge battle axe sails a hairsbreath over the top of her head. In fact it takes off some of her golden blond locks. Helen rolls forward and then spins around, only to come face to face with a huge seven foot tall man mountain native, wielding a double sided axe that is as tall as Helen is. 

Helen touches the top of her head and pulls away a handful of loose strands of hair. Helen frowns as she looks at the strands, "Do you know how much work it takes to have hair that looks this good?" she asks the huge native. 

"That golden hair will look good on my three wives heads!" the Native bellows before trying to cut her in half.


----------



## Vash TS (May 25, 2009)

Fire and Tetra crept through the dense forest without making a sound. There was a huge horned deer Fire had been tracking. They finally caught up to it drinking from a small stream. Fire raised her black bow and drew a fletching to her ear Draw and release she said exhaling and the arrow flew and caught the deer in his head. 

"How are we going to get it back to the ship?" Tetra said looking at Fire
"We drag it back" She said lifting a leg
"Come on this is heavy" Fire said 

Tetra walked over to Fire and grabbed a leg and started to pull. All of a sudden a man in a Marine coat appeared in front of them.

"_This is a restricted area ladies_" The marine said to them

Fire snarled as she drew her daggers and dropped low then ran at the marine. He lifted his hand and a glob shot out, Fire swung her knife at it but it just got all over her hand.

"What the hell is this?" Fire shouted as the viscous liquid hardened

The marine smiled and shot a flow of the goop at Fire she hopped back and it sloshed onto the ground where she stood. Fire tried to cut the blob off with her dagger but the blade as sharp as it was simply couldn't cut it. The marine laughed and shot more goop as Tetra and Fire skillfully avoided it. They turned to run but there he was and this time he grabbed them by their necks and said with a smile on his face _GOOP COCOON_ thick viscous glue covered them both from their necks and downward.

"What is this?" Fire screamed
"What are you going to do to us?" Tetra asked
"_You are in a restricted area and you will be prosecuted as such_"
"_Commander Evo is the name and I ate the Goop Goop fruit_" He said with a smile 
"You won't take me alive, i'll bite my tongue"
"Relax Fire, I don't think we will die" Tetra said smiling at her friend

Fire understood she meant the crew would come to save them.

"_You talk too much_" Evo said as he passed his finger over their mouths and sealed it shut.

He lifted them onto his shoulder and walked back toward the secret marine base located in the middle of the forest. As he walked off with them a huge gray hawk flew out of the canopy and flew toward the Black Sword.

They got back to the marine base and were thrown into a cell and the goop was removed by Evo. The gags were left he didn't want them communicating.

"Sir we just got the new bounties it appears they are both wanted"
"_What crew recruit?_" Evo said looking over his shoulder
"The Black Sword Pirates" the marine said 
"_If they are here that means the rest of the crew are here_"
"_We will hold them until they come to rescue them and execute all of them_"
"_Call the drill sergeants to my office_"

Evo sat behind his desk as two men walk into the room

"_Ready the recruits for battle the Black Sword Pirates will be here by tomorrow_"
"*Yes sir!*"the two men replied as they saluted and turned and strode out the room


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 26, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Island*

"What the fuck" Marc said straining against his shackles. "IS THIS FUCKING SEASTONE?! Marc asked annoyed when he realized he couldn't use his power. "How else do you expect me to keep you quiet otherwise" Akawana said sighing as she examined his chest. Hawthorne tsked from the corner as his captain squirmed around in the bed trying to free himself. "Look I am fine now cut this shit out" Marc said annoyed waving his arms about trying to snap the restraints. "You can go back to killing yourself after I am finished here" Akawana said listening to his chest with her stethoscope. 

Aftering examining him carefully Akawana finally put her stethoscope aside before speaking. "Do you have any clue what that attack does to you?" she asked looking down at him sternly. "I need to get stronger" Marc said looking up at her annoyed. "That attack doesn't make you stronger, it is slowly destroying your heart and lungs. Your chest cannot handle that much gravity being manipulated through it." "Well its the price I am willing to pay to accomplish my dream" Marc said defiantly.

"You won't be able to accomplish your dream if you are dead" Akawana said unstrapping him from the bed. Marc rubbed his wrists before springing to his feet. "Do this crew a favor and promise me you won't use that attack again" Akawana said adjusting her glasses. "I can't do that" Marc flatly "I need everything I can get." "Well then at least use that thick head of yours to find other things to do with your power before resorting to that.:


----------



## Vash TS (May 26, 2009)

Simo and Smirnov walked through the forest and there was a loud screech from over head and Rain landed on a branch over their heads. Smirnov looked at the hawk. It started chirping and the wolves looked up at it. As it took off from the branch the wolves shot off into the forest behind it. Smirnov and Simo ran trying very hard to keep the wolves in sight. They reached to a small clearing with a huge deer dead with an arrow sticking out it's head.

The wolves started sniffing the ground, Simo walked forward and explained what happened

"They were following this deer, Fire shot it."
"They walked over and started dragging it in this direction" he said pointing toward the boat
"These foot prints appear out of no where"
"This hard stuff, I don't know what it is" Simo said pointing to a mound of hardened goop
"It seems like they fought someone and whoever caught them"
"His foot prints sink into the ground more here meaning he carried them off"

The wolves were ready to follow a long time ago they didn't care what happened they just cared Fire was in trouble. They followed the trail to what looked like a fort in the middle of the forest with a Marine flag flying in the wind. Smirnov put his hand on the scruffs of the wolves to stop them. Simo looked at the wall

"It is well fortified" 
"Gimme a minute with my gun and I can change that" Simo said with a smile
"*Lets get back to the boat and talk to the others*" Smirnov said as he turned

A little while later

They got back onto the boat and Smirnov called out to Marc and the others.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 26, 2009)

*"Ve have a problem"* Smirnov said when the crew had appeared on deck. "What is it?" Marc asked a cigarette dangling from his mouth. "Fire and Tetra have been captured by marines" Simo said simply. "Oh?" Marc said looking at them "so what you are saying is a bunch of marines have decided they no longer like life. Get your shit ready"  Marc said to everyone. "We are going to educate these fuckers to the facts of life where it concerns messing with one of my nakama." "So we go predictably charing off into the darkness?" Hawthorne asked. "We wait until sun up" Marc said just wanting to go against Hawthorne.

"You are fucking coming too" Marc said looking at Hawthorne as the crew prepared to leave the next morning. "Should I do that my policy about not killing remains in effect" Hawthorne said cooly. "What the fuck ever, just get your ass down here" Marc said making for the jungle. "You are fit for battle" Akwana said over the side of the boat "but don't push it." Marc replied by fanning her off with his hand. The men followed the trail Smirnov and Simo had taken back to the ship last night and arrived at the edge of the marine complex in the early morning. "This is strange" Simo said looking at the base "This base is practically in the middle of nowhere, I wonder why?" "What say we go find out" Marc said his hand on his sword.


----------



## Vash TS (May 26, 2009)

They stood in waiting as Smirnov and Simo told the other two about the plan. The decided to have Marc, Smirnov, Hawthorne and the wolves go into the base while Simo took out the wall guards and Gate sentries. Simo got his gun out and attached a strange contraption to the end. 

"It makes the gunshots less noisy" Simo explained

He lay down on the ground and got to work, he first cleared the wall facing them. There were only three marines on that watch. He then got the gate sentries. Marc and the others started walking toward the walled fortress when a loud bell clanged. The wolves could no longer wait and howled as the ran ahead of he group.

"They were expecting us" Smirnov said
"Like that ever fucking matters" Marc said drawing his swords

Simo slung his gun over his back as he ran behind the others. They got to the gate and cut into marines with Hawthorne following laying out men that got in his way. Simo ran and scaled the wall to get a better view of the yard and started back taking threats out.

Smirnov hurled a man into a group of men running at him.

"*I need to find the cells*" 

He picked up a man by the neck and squeezed

"*Where are the cells?*" Smirnov said through clenched teeth

The man pointed and Smirnov squeezed his neck and dropped him on the ground the sounds of battle all around him. He ran toward where the man pointed and shouted back. Keep the place clear i'll be back shortly. Marc and Hawthorne where laying marines out . Simo was taking out threats from the wall. The wolves were ripping men apart as they usually did. They were just too big for the men to deal with and this time they seemed to work together instead of alone and it made them all the more dangerous.

Smirnov disappeared into the room and ran down the hall. He found the two girls standing trying to looking through the bars of the cell. He held the bars and wrenched them out of the wall. He walked to the end of the hall and tossed them their effects. 

"*Vhy so silent?*" Smirnov said 

They pointed to the hardened goop over their lips 

"*I see, I think I like you like this*" Smirnov said with a smile

Suddenly there was a man standing at the end of the hall

"You aren't going anywhere" said a man with a pair of swords at his waist

He charged down the corridor but Smirnov stepped in front of the girls and tackled the man to the ground

"*GO!*" Smirnov boomed
"*I vill deal with him*"

Fire and Tetra nodded and ran down the corridor to join the fray outside. neither of them had any intention of running away without paying back a few marines.

Smirnov got up and dusted him self off

"I will kill you" The marine said drawing his swords
"*Ahh a swordsman perfect, I wanted to test something out*" Smirnov said reaching for his braclets
"You are dead" The marine said charging Smirnov swords raised

The bracelets clinked to the ground as the swords clanged on Smirnov's body. He just looked at the marine and *SERP* boomed down the corridor. The surprised marine collapsed in a heap. 

"*Get up boy, I am just getting started*" Smirnov said with a smile

The marine struggled to his feet and held his swords up

"Devil Fruit" He said sounding dazed


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 26, 2009)

"Lucky for you motherfuckers I don't kill children" Marc said as he hit a teenaged marine with the blunt side of his sword. "What the fuck" Marc said knocking another one out, "why are there so many fucking children here? WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF PLACE IS THIS?!" Marc knocked out another young boy cursing as his cigarette fell out of his mouth in the fray. Marc beheaded a rushing marine, "you aren't a child fuck tard" he said fumbling for another cigarette. 

Tetra and Fire came sprinting into the courtyard adding to the already chaotic fray with their attacks. Marc worked his way towards them blasting people out of the way with Empuje oscuro as he went along. "OI" Marc said grabbing Tetra from behind, "who took you here?" Tetra mumbled something incomprehensible and it was the Marc realized her lips were sealed shut by some kind of goop. "Just point me in the right fucking direction" Marc said face palming. Tetra pointed towards a door that led to an office area across the courtyard. 

Marc made his way across the courtyard mutilating the older marines as he went along. Eventually the marines involved in the fray realized that it was better to die by the hands of the other pirates around them than by Marc. He had killed the last four marines so violently that some of the younger ones had stated to puke on the floor. Marc reached the door and blasted it off of its hinges and stepped into the brightly lit room. Two men sat at desks on den den mushi apparently trying to contact help. "Which one of you fuckers captured my crew members?" Marc asked darkly.

One of the men quickly reached for his pistol that was stationed on his desk but Marc was too quick. "Tiron oscuro" he said his palm pointed at the man. The man whizzed across the room towards Marc and Marc drew his katana cutting in half at the mid section. He screamed in pain for a split second before Marc buried the tip of his sword into the man's face. "Black Sword Marc I presume" the remaining man said a weary look on his face. "Before you suffer until your last breath for touching my crew I only have one question for you" Marc said splattering the walls with blood from his sword. "What would that be" the man asked observing Marc carefully. "What the fuck is this place?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

With Helen...
Helen ducks a wide swooping axe swing that would probably easily hew her in two. As she swerves to the side she looks up at the huge native, "Hmm.....my name is Helen by the way. If I'm going to be kicking your ass I think we should....." she flips away suddenly as the man brings down his axe into a vertical stroke, "SKULL SPLITTER!" he yells. He slashes his axe where Helen was only just standing and the blade edge cuts even through the earth easily, creating a wide chasm in the ground. 

"Oooh impressive!" Helen exclaims as she backpedals from the warrior, "Anyhow like I was saying we should be on a first name basis if we're going to be trying to kill each other like this....."

The native grins and brings his huge war axe up over his shoulder, "Aku!" he growls. Helen raises a curious eyebrow, "Aku? Is that a name or an insult?" she muses. 

"SKULL SMASHER!" Aku responds as he swings his axe over again with the same thunderous force. Helen smirks and holds her ground this time, instead of dodging. She tightens her grip on the handle of her cursed sword and channels her inner ki, feeding the attack. Helen lea[s upwards, swinging in an upperwards vertical stroke, and meets her much smaller sword with the giant double faced axe. Steel clashes against steel. *"Scale the Rising Tower!"* Helen yells and both their attacks collide with such force it generates a mini shockwave. Surprisingly Helen, all 5 foot 10, and 136 pounds of her, is able to knock back Aku, all 7 feet and 400 pounds of him. 

Aku's axe rebounds backwards, wildly off balance, almost knocking him over onto his back. He looks at Helen with a perplexed expression, not expecting that kind of strength from her. Helen smiles at him, "What you thought I was just fast and agile eh, all speed and no toughness? One doesn't need huge muscles to generate strength," she replies, thinking of all these "meathead" swordsmen who just lift weights all day long, when they should be harnessing their inner strength instead. 

Aku shrugs, "Power is power," he mutters simply in response and instead of attacking Helen again he reaches down to his knees and unclasps two large knee gauntlets that he wears. They fall to the earth, creating craters when they fall. "You're just full of surprises huh?" Helen responds, slightly taken aback. 

Aku grins deviously, "Now block this." He disappears from his position in a flash of movement, so fast he moves in a blur. Helen's eyes widen in surprise as she tries to track his speed. Suddenly he reappears behind Helen like a wraith. He swings his giant axe at her and cuts her in two.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 26, 2009)

*"Multiple Spear Storm!!!" *the blind Anuris yells as he starts shooting all over the place many spears without stopping causing explosions all around and destroying everything without mercy.
He is not going to surrender.

The flames surrounded the place but Eddy still stands there without an injure of the last attack. Anuris may did a good job but he cannot keep up with Eddy's speed when he is blind even if he shoots in random.

"How can you put such a power in your simple wooden spears..." Eddy asks Anuris in a calm tone as he walks towards him.
*"Hooba...it is not pure power and strength...it is about inner power you fool demon ahouba narak...!!!* Anuris says breathing worse over time...
"So it is true then..." Eddy whispers as he thinks all these moments that heard similar words.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

Aku laughs with satisfaction as his giant war axe swings straight through Helen's waist like a hot knife through butter. In fact it feels like his axe is moving straight through nothing but air. Aku narrows his eyes questioningly, "That shouldn't be..." he mutters. Suddenly Helen flickers like a ghost, almost like an afterimage. Aku notices that she casts no shadow. 

His eyes widen in surprise as he realizes his mistake. *"Ghost flicker!"*  Helen mutters deviously from behind Aku. While Aku had taken off his knee gauntlets Helen had divined his next attack and took the opportunity to test out her new technique, the ghost flicker. She moved so fast in one burst that her body left an afterimage of itself, anyone not paying attention would simply mistake it for the real her. However her mastery of it is still only at a basic level she notes inwardly with dissatisfaction, ever the perfectionist. _Gotta work on that. _

Aku spins around to defend himself but Helen is already one step ahead of him she zooms past him in a blur of speed, with her sword outstretched in front of her. Helen stops about a meter behind Aku and holds her cursed blade high in the air as if in salute, then she bows respectfully. *"Art of War..."* she mutters as if in prayer. Suddenly a giant slash wound opens across Aku's belly, spurting up blood. He drops his giant axe and collapses to his knees, clutching his bloody midsection. 

"Sneaky bitch..." he groans in a weak voice. Helen turns around and looks towards Aku. "You probably might've injured me severely if I didn't use that tactic. So that's some consolation I suppose," she responds. Aku chuckles and crumples face first towards the ground. 

"Also a big lug like you will live to fight another day," she adds and strides away to help out whoever needs her aid.


----------



## koguryo (May 26, 2009)

*Spring Island*

Jae-Sung is standing over Paegun's seemingly dead body, "Sooyoung.  I'm going to go help Joseph.  Hang in there Collaart."

Jae-Sung runs towards the area where Joseph and Gigante are fighting and readies his daggers, "There!"

Jae-Sung throws his daggers towards Gigante's left ankle and they wrap around it.  Gigante yells in pain as the daggers finished wrapping around his ankles and plunge into his flesh.  Jae-Sung begins to pull the daggers to try and drag Gigante to the ground.  However Gigante refuses to go down and swings his leg so that Jae-Sung will once again fly through the air like in their first encounter.  While Jae-Sung was flopping around in the air, he undid the straps to his daggers and landed on the side of the large tree, "Not this time."

*Makaosu Base*

Hunter was sitting in a room by himself holding his new nub of an arm, "I'm going to kill that Collaart bastard!  Him and his son!  That Marine Crew, all of them!"

Around the room cuts can be seen all over the walls, ceiling, and floor, "I will get all seven."

*Raida Isle*

Tendou clenches his sword as Pirates keep on the attack.  He looks around as numerous Pirates fall to the ground while being shot at by the guard stationed on rooftops.  Tendou spins around numerous Pirates and cuts them down.  He grabs a Pirate to use as a shield with his left hand and uses his sword with his right.  Pirates begin falling more and more around Tendou, "How many more are around the town?"

A Pirate on the ground looks up at Tendou, "Most of our forces are on their way here.  We're just scouting out the area.  We didn't dock at any of those places with the towers.  Our Captain had a hunch you'd all split up.  We heard stories about this place.  Some Elite."

Tendou cuts down the already fallen Pirate, "I see.  Transform."

Tendou's body turns jet black and takes a Kabuto Beetle-like appearance, "Kagami!  Tsuka!  Inform the Captain and the other teams!  They're all coming to the Town!  We won't be able to hold them off on our own!"

Tsuka stands atop a roof as he listens to Tendou's plea, "Tendou!  Kagami!  We're going to inform the Captain and move the townspeople to another location!  We'll all meet up at Point 4!  Tendou, you'll take the rear guard!  Move out!"


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 26, 2009)

Eddy walks even closer to Anuris as he returns to normal...
"I am going o that temple and then me andmy crew we will leave this island" Eddy says calmly as he passes Anuris and heads forwards...

"Hooaba oka saloupi tiamoro......" Anuris whispers as he tries to stand up without Eddy noticing him.
He draws slowly his bow and an arrow and aims him from behind straight for a headshot.
*Tsaf!
*
the arrows leaves the bow in high speeds moving straight on Eddy...but then Eddy vanishes in a flash and like a blur he appears just in front of Anuris.
"Ne Plus Ultra!" Eddy exclaims as he puts his body weight down and lifts his foot higher only to deliver a powerfull kick like a blast shoot sending Anuris piercing and passing through several trees.
He stands there for a while as from his leg seems to come some smoke and blood flows downwards...

Even for a devil fruit Eddy seems to have trained really hard to accomplish such close combat techniques and skills. It seems also that he uses unique techniques for devastating strikes and maybe tries to find a way to push his body limits even higher.

Eddy heads foward into the forest to find the rest of the crew....


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2009)

Rex Vs Lem- fight 1/7 

Rex and Lem circled around each other, both strumming the strings of their instruments. ?Let?s go.? Rex charges forward and jumps into the air, spins around and attacks with his guitar. Lem raises his base and blocks, he places one hand on the top of the bass?s neck and the other on the bottom, with a push at the top, he sends Rex flying. Rex flips and spins in the air, lowering his speed. ?String net!? He lets go of his guitar and throws out his  hands. ?Hm, String is not enough to stop me.? Lem slashes with his bow.

The bow makes contact with the strings, but they don?t cut. ?hmm??  the net engulfs him and rex smirks while holding a bundle of string in his hand. ?Dorerererere me!? as he starts to fall, rex spins around and lifts lem of the ground, the more Rex spins, the faster Lem begins to spin in the net. ?WHAT ARE YOU DOING!? Rex finally let?s go, ?This.? He waves as Lem comes up from the spin and shoots into the air. 

?Damn it!? Lem tries to free himself. Rex is closing in on the ground. ?Now.? He pulls down, Lem is quickly jerked downward. ?This will be hurtin.? Rex took out a bottle of rum, stored who knows where and quickly chugs as much of it as he can. With the weighted Bass and his own size, added with Rex pulling on him, Lem falls to the ground much faster then Rex. When the two meet each other, Rex wraps his arms around Lem, As far as his gut will let him. 

?What are you doing now!? Lem shouts. ?You ever seen wrestling?? Rex smirks. He then flips himself around, wrapping his legs and arms around Lem?s gut. ?It? be called.? BOOOM!!!!!!! Lem and Rex connect with the ground and send a shock through the area, a massive dust cloud formed and quickly was swept away by the wind. ?A piledriver.? Rex stands at the edge of a large crater, Where lem lays, Head stuck in the ground.

   Kama Vs Dem (fight 2/7)

  Dem spike and Kama?s weight connect with each other in the air and bounce away. The two quickly retract and fire their attacks once more, with each connection they begin to pick up speed, sparks begin to fly as steel hits steel. Kama pulls back his weight spins and fires it lower, aiming for Dem?s legs. Dem jumps and throws his spike, aiming for Kama?s body. Kama jumps and retracts his weight, then throws above Dem and whips it to try and get it to attack him from behind.

  Dem grabs Kama?s chain and pulls Kama pulls back on the chain, but it doesn?t stop him from moving forward, Dem let?s go and throws his spike at Kama. The ninja slashes at it with his sickle and knocks it away. The two land on the roof of the building and spin their chains around. Kama is the first to throw his weight, Dem quickly follows, the two barely miss each other. Grinding along the others chain causing sparks to fly across the entire length of the battle field. As the two?s weapons draw closer, each hopes for their attack to succeed in a hit. 

  With iron will they wait for the others weapon. And as if by some miracle, or some joke, the weight and spike stop, just centimeters from each other and drop to the ground. ?Heh, divine comedy at work.? Kama lets out a slight chuckle. ?It seems we?ve wandered too far from each other.? Dem adds. The rain continues to pour down and Kama looks forward at his opponent. 

?Evenly matched, Worst of all, in this wind I can?t use my ninja tools. Even more worse, my bombs are getting soaked, I don?t know If they?ll even work now.. gotta get him out of this rain and into a nice dry spot.? He looks down at the roof for just a moment. ?There we go.? One bomb, That?s all it would take and Kama knew that he had to have at least one that would still explode. 

  He reached into his shirt and quickly charged at Dem. ?Closing the distance to make sure you get the hit hm?? Dem followed Kama?s lead and ran forward. ?Not even close.? Kama smirks, pulling out a small red orb and throwing it at the ground. ?Please work?? Sparks seemed to flicker out of the bomb, but nothing more then that. ?Damn it.? Kama tosses his weight towards Dem, who jumps to the side. ?One option left then.? 

  The ninja quickly jumps into the air, tossing his chain at the bomb and causing a large explosion that opens a hole into the roof. ?Now I can win.? He dives down into the hole and waves at Dem as he falls. ?Heh, close quarters combat now?? Dem jumps down. Once more, ?Not even close.? Kama thinks to himself.

  He reaches once more into his shirt and pulls out a black case. He holds out one hand, pushes against the first solid surface he comes against and flips back to prevent him from falling through any more floors then needed. Dem crashes into the ground and spins his chain around. Kama opens the case, a white bomb, a yellow bomb and a red bomb. Marked, 1, 2, 3. ?Right.? He let?s out a deep breath.

  ?Oh? More explosives?? Kama tosses the first bomb. ?Smoke.? Kama thinks to himself. Dem smacks the bomb, it pops and begins releasing smoke. The entire room begins to fill, Kama breaks a hole into the floor below and drops through. Dem following behind. Once more, Kama tosses a bomb, this time number two. ?Smoke.? He thinks once more. The room begins to fill with smoke and he breaks through to the bottom floor. ?Two floors filled with smoke, I suppose your plan is to fill up the entire building using that third bomb and since there?s no wind here it wont be blown away.? 

  Kama shook his head. ?Not even close.? He tosses the weighted end of the chain at Dem, Dem jumps out of the way, smoke begins to fall from the top floor, onto the second floor, and down to the bottom floor. The entire building filling with the white cloud. ?I have to buy more time.? Kama throws his sickle this time. Dem rolls, the blade stabs into the ground beside him, Kama pulls back, ripping up the floor until he catches the sickle. 

  He throws it once more, Dem rolls out of the way and tosses his spike, Kama rolls and whips the chain, the sickle dislodges from the ground, Kama whips it again and sends it crashed into Dem?s shoulder, with another whip he removes the blade and pulls it back. ?I.. See.? Dem tosses his spike, Kama dodges, Dem whips it around, the spike spins around Kama, preventing him from dodging and with another crack it pierces the back of his shoulder. 

  The room was becoming more clouded by the second, Kama pulls out the spike and grips the chain as hard as he can. ?You?re wasting time, waiting for this building to fill with your cloud.? Dem pulls on the chain and drags Kama towards him. Kama simply tosses his scythe at him. Dem dodges and Kama crashes into the wall, flying into another room. This one seemed to be filling too, thanks to the stair case. 

?It won?t be long now.? Kama thought. ?But the smoke hasn?t filled enough for number three.?  Kama takes out three white bombs and tosses them through the hole he made. ?This should help.? He thinks. Dem?s spike flies out of the cloud Kama created and pierces his left shoulder. ?Grr?.? Kama winces, his white mask turning red. ?Just? a few more seconds.? The smoke fills faster now, the two bombs from before have gone into over drive and spit out smoke at an incredible rate. 

  Kama rips out the spike, the room is almost completely filled with smoke. ?This is your plan right?? Dem steps out of the hole and towards Kama Though they could both just barely see each other. Dem having more difficulty as Kama?s clothing is completely white.  ?You fill the room with a smoke cloud, a funny smelling, dense smoke cloud, but still smoke.? He comments, ?Then, due to wearing white you blend in and attack from the shadows, a real Ninja trick.? Dem nods. ?Yes, I can tell I?ve seen through this plan.?

  Kama smirks and pulls out his third bomb. ?then, This is a smoke bomb too?? He asks. ?Obviously, even if it?s not, a mere explosion is not enough to defeat me.? He states. ?I think it is.? Kama throws the bomb at him. ?Cause this is going to be one hell of an explosion.? The ninja vanishes into the cloud and dem smacks the red bomb, causing it to catch fire and soon?
  At the docks-

  A massive explosion can be seen down the block, Destroying ten buildings and damaging at least ten others. ?Oh? What was that?? Akuma blinks.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 26, 2009)

_Uno/Yumi vs. Ishida_

"I cannot allow you to pass. By the honor of my clan, you will fall here, half-blood." Ishida said sternly, and fired more arrows at Yumi.

"Another shower of arrows? I'm afraid that won't work again! Nihon Hagyaku shall be the one to liberate the homeland, and no one shall stop me from freeing my compatriots! " She proclaimed. Yumi raises her katana with a flourish. "Now face my wrath!" She yells while dropping her scabard for dramatic effect. She charges head on, dodging the arrows with ease as if she was flying. She gets close to Ishida, and swings her sword for the finishing blow.

Ishida smirked, and jumped into the air, firing arrows from behind. Yumi is struck down, blood pouring on the floor.

"It's over. Lady Oressa will reward me well for my victory." Ishida said confidently, walking up to Yumi's corpse to check if she was dead. He tries to touch her hand, but it fades away with her body, turning into her sword's scabard

"A shame you lost then." Yumi says, standing up from the floor where she had dropped her scabard. Her sword turns into a gun again, and she fires several shots behind Ishida

"But how!?"He wondered as he tries to back up and dodge, but the scabard of Yumi's sword turns into a ball and chain that locks onto his arm. The bullets hit Ishida at his arm, his leg, his kidney and his liver injuring him seriously 

"You forget that I have the gift. Your skill in the bow and the gift is great, but in the end, my plan worked." Yumi said. "When I proclaimed I would defeat you, I quickly used my gift to hide my form in an illusion. But my powers extend only to sight, so I made my loud boast to distract you. While you took on my illusory clone, I used that opportunity to hit you hard at your vital points. It was just as I planned.

Despite his defeat, Ishida smirked. "I have to admit, that was impressive." 

Yumi looked at her opponent, and grinned smugly. I will be the one to free the homeland. I need to be that impressive."

"You think with your power you can free Nihon? Not even Yoh-san has the power to free the homeland. That is why... I left the crew to serve under Lady Oressa." Ishida cringed, his wounds getting worse. "Only through the authority of a Tenryuubito can we free our home. And once Nihon is free, my clan can return there. No more...will they face persecution for their gift, once they have a home again." 

Yumi became somber. She had heard of people with the gift being tortured because of their power. There were even rumors of experiments being done by the government. 

"And after I free your homeland, your clan will." Yumi said, and left Ishida to release her comrades. Before she reaches the door she falls to her knees, her head pounding as if it has been hit with a hammer. "Using my powers in succession like that... I really need that stone back from Rek." She thought as she fought away the pain.

_Jun, Ruru and Matyr vs. the Halberd 10_

"IN HER NAME, WE SLAY!" The guards yell, forming a tightly packed formation around the door.

"Bad move." Matyr says confidently, and throws a bomb at the group. One of the guards steps forward and thrusts his halberd in the air, striking the explosive. The bomb detonates, but it does little damage to the group.

"That's quite an armor. Ruru remarked.

"WE ARE THE HALBERD 10! SWORN TO SERVE AND FIGHT IN HER NAME! WITH OUR SPEARS, WE STRIKE DOWN THE ENEMY! WITH OUR BURNING HEARTS, WE CRUSH THE DARK!" The group says in unison. 3 of them break off the formation and attack Jun from the side. Jun crouches down, and is about to hit one of them with a kick to the leg when another of the attacking guards slams his halberd to the ground, almost hitting Jun's leg. The 3 of them step back, and bring down their  halberds on Jun. The auburn-haired warrior rolls out of the way, but the 3 keep on pressing the attack. 

Jun distances herself from the three. When they were about to swing their halberds at her yet again, she backflips, the blades missing her by a hair, and spins quickly behind them as a counter, the mini-whirlwind it created combining with Jun's powerful legs to strike them down quickly.

Ruru rushes to her aid, but 3 more guards break out of the formation and tackle him.

" They're pretty strong too." Ruru comments before grabbing their halberds with his multiple arms. 

"Core Ripper!" He yells, striking one of them in the face, knocking the halberd wielder out easily. The other two let go of their halberds and strikes Ruru at the same time with their metal gauntlets. Ruru falls back, giving the halberd wielders time to pick up their halberds and charge at Ruru once again. "Good punches." Ruru said. "But I wonder how an old man's hammer will fare!" Ruru swings 2 arms into the air and smashes it downwards, knocking the enemies to the ground.

The remaining 4 guards charge towards Matyr, who flings more bombs at them. The guards scatter, but continue their charge towards Matyr.

"Damn halberd peasants..." Matyr reached for his backpack and takes out the metal gauntlet he used in Inana.

"Taste my Hapsburg!" Matyr fires small explosives from the fingers of the Hapsburg, the impact being much more powerful now that they were fired from a cannon. The halberd wielders stagger back, allowing Matyr to fire more bombs.

The Halberd 10 fall back, returning to their original formation, their armor and bodies badly damaged."WE SHALL NOT FALTER! HALBERD 10, FORMATION SLICER!" The Halberd 10 swing their spears around, creating a wall of spears that threaten to cut Ruru, Matyr and Jun down.

"Milord, shall we try that move?" Ruru asked Matyr.

"Let's." He replied. 

Matyr placed 4 orange bombs into the Hapsburg gauntlet, and fired them into the air. bombs fall behind the Halberd 10, sending them flying into the air and setting them on fire. Ruru flies into the center of the Halberds, and strikes everyone with core rippers. The Halberd 10 fall to the ground, defeated, and still on fire.

"And that is..."

"Our Flaring Fiststorm! peasant."

Jun sighed, and proceeded down to the bottom of the prison.

_Rek vs. Mutant 79_

Rek and the rest of the crew were on the deck of the Dirge, the ship nearing the docks of the prison, still firing every cannon on deck. Their goal was mainly to provide heavy firepower to focus the attention of the prison guards on them. So far it was working, as the bulk of the prison guards were busy firing their cannons at them, and supressing the prisoners, many of whom managed to break out due to the Windy Dirge's bombardment. While going closer to the prison was more of a psychological tactic, as it made the guards fear that Rek's forces were going to cut them down up close now that they were beaten down by extensive bombardment.

"How interesting! They are actually getting closer!" The scientist Doremi sent said. "Perhaps a test would be appropriate!" The scientist snaps her fingers, and a large bird flies out of the prison, dodging incoming cannon fire.

"I'll take it down!" Cass said as she was about to fire on the beast, but it was fast, and it managed to get out of Cass's dangerous line of sight.

"What the..." Rek is unable to finish, as the monster swoops down and grabs him by its claws. The monster flies high into the air, and tries to devour Rek when its beak met tough diamond that seems to cover his body. The monster roars, and flings Rek towards the prison, near where it itself flew out.

"That was quite close." Rek said, rising from the crater where he landed as he stood up, his clothes turning back to normal. It was a good thing his coat had a hood for the rain, or else his head would have been left vulnerable. Rek's troubles are not yet over, for another monster was waiting for him inside.

"RAAA!" It roared, and attacked Rek.

_Elza vs. the Warden_

Elza is enraged when she sees Rek attacked."You'll pay for that you ugly bird!" She takes off her seastone earings and transforms into her hybrid form. Taking another look at the monster, she flies into the air, her claymore in hand. She swings her blade at it, but the bird dodges, and grabs Elza. It tries to devour her the same way it tried on Rek, but Elza blasts it with a breath of fire, killing it instantly. The bird crashes to the prison, Elza still locked in its grip.

"Ow, that hurt..." She said, getting off the dead beast. She rubs her head where she hit the ground, but luckily her horns where there to take the brunt of the damage.

"Not as much as this will!" The warden yelled, hitting Elza with a karate chop.

_Cass vs. The Cloaked man_

"Guys!" Cass screamed, but she would not be the only one who would not have a foe today.

A bullet streaked through the air, striking down one of the servants manning the cannons. This was the first time any of them were hit by the enemy guns at all. More bullets struck down the cannoneers surrounding Cass. She focuses her gun on the incoming bullets, blocking as much as she can.


Inside the prison, the cloaked man was holding a long rifle with a scope. Only the gun was outside the man's cloak, the rest of his features still hidden.

"A sniper. My, my, I'm going to have fun."

"Another sniper. We're going to take him down, aren't we?" Cass said to the voice in her heart.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2009)

"Kent. Kent. Kent, you big idiot. Get up." Jorma said, rocking Kent's bed slightly. "C'mon big guy. We're in a bit of a fix."

"Uh..." Kent groaned, pushing himself up. He stared at Jorma. "I was having a good dream. What is it?"

"Bad. We've got marine warships on both sides. They're herding us towards a marine base. We don't have a chance of escaping." Kent groaned and rubbed his head.

"No fog to escape into?"

"No. We've tried to buy ourselves some time but things aren't looking good. We're going to be herded right where they want us."

"Fine. Is everyone ready?"

"As ready as we can be. We took a beating from the Knight pirates." Kent stood and flashed Jorma a quick grin.

"Well let's go then. We'll kick some marine ass." He paused for a moment. "And then have lunch. I'm starving." Jorma laughed as they walked up on deck.

"All right! You heard the man! Full steam, headed for the marine base! We're taking this fight to them!" He grabbed Tsuga, the old cook. "And you, my good man, prepare a victory lunch. Don't let Kaya near the food."

"I heard that," Kaya said, sipping another bottle of wine.

*With Sanya...*

"Double Jet slam!" Sanya shouts, using her hand dials to blast Son back. He rolls up and spits another ball of fire, closing the distance to attack with his spear. 

"Spit Spit water!" He shouts. The water gushes over Sanya, drenching her.

"No!" Sanya shouted suddenly. "When my hair gets wet it gets all...." With a tremendous boing, Sanya's hair explodes into a frizzy afro. "frizzy..." She turned to Son, who is laughing his ass off. "You are so dead you little twerp!"She charge him, leaping into the air. "Kamikaze Dive!" She shouts, slamming Son into the ground. "Jet right!" She shouts, blasting him back. "Jet Tornado!" She leaps into the air and starts spinning rapidly. Dust and debris are torn up, forming a violent twister.

"Spit Spit lightning!" Son replies, as lightning shoots from his mouth. But it's blocked by the wind. "How?" Son asks. "How can wind stop lightning?" Sanya laughs from within the vortex.

"Naruto logic, fool! Muahahahaha!" Son gasps.

"No! Pokemon logic shall prevail! Spit Spit, LIGHTNING!" A burst of white hot energy sears through The tornado, hitting Sanya straight in the gut. A scream of pain, and the twister fades, leaving Sanya bleeding on the ground. "It is time to finish this." Son says coldly, raising his spear. He begins to bring it down, and Sanya strikes.

Quick as a snake, Sanya's leg lashes out, and the jet dial activates. A gush of air knocks Son off his feet, and Sanya and him grapple for a few moments. With all her will, Sanya headbutts Son in the forhead. 

They both faint.


----------



## Vash TS (May 26, 2009)

*Guyaku Island*

Nicobi looked down at his body and it was full of small bruises from the chain and small nicks where he just barely dodged hatchet swings. 

"I don't have time to waste here with the two of you" Nicobi said
"HYBRID POINT" Nicobi shouted as his body grew in size and a pair on horns grew onto his face.

"AXE...WAVE" Nicobi said raising his Shoka wiki over his head

"*We have already*"
"seen this attack" they said smiling

Nicobi brought the axes down and a huge chasm appeared in the ground and a even bigger wave zigzagged toward them much faster than it did the first time. They barely dodged it but looked up to see Nicobi charging at them. He swung his axes but they both used their hands to push off the axes fly into the air. He jumped and AXE WAVE as he came back down again this time they were in the air they landed and the wave connected and threw them backward through the air. Nicobi charged at them but the recovered fast. 

The chain flew out toward Nicobi and Kiwa sprinted past him to catch the chain behind him. They began to run around him and his feet was caught in the chain they tried to pull. Nicobi simply watched them as they struggled. Kiwa sprinted back and Nicobi swung the axe at him but he dodged and threw the chain to his brother. Waki caught the chain and they both pulled. Nicobi could feel himself about to fall, Kiwa ran as he fell and swung both hatchets downward at him. Nicobi swung one axe at him but that simply made him retreat. 

Nicobi lay on the ground with his feet chained and he tried his best to defend himself as he lay on the ground. Eventually he leaned forward and threw an axe an a surprised Waki who dropped the chain to dodge the huge axe flying toward him. He Quickly grabbed the chain and unwrapped it but looked up to see both brothers charging at him with a hatchet in hand. He got up quickly and swung the other axe at them and they retreated momentarily. The chain fell to the ground and he ran at them horns lowered. They dodged and kept running his object was to get his axe back while it seems theirs was to get the chain back. 

He pulled it free from the tree and turned to see the chain flying at him he blocked it and it wrapped around his hand AXE STORM Nicobi shouted and he began to spin Waki tried to drop the chain but the sudden pull snagged the chain and he was pulled into the the tornado of steel 

"NOOOO" he screamed as he was drawn into the attack

He was hit and Nicobi stopped spinning and looked down and saw a number of deep slashes all over his body

"*YOU KILLED HIM*" Kiwa shouted as if he was in pain also

Nicobi threw the chain to the ground

"He's not dead but he will be if you don't get help for him soon"

Kiwa ran over to his brother and looked at Nicobi with a murderous glare. He dropped his axes on the ground and picked him up and walked into the dense forest. Nicobi looked at them go. I need to get back to the others Nicobi said as he started running toward the temple knocking down everything in his way.

*Santa Cruz Island Secret Marine Base*

The marine struggled to his feet as he looked at Smirnov

"What are you?" The marine said raising his swords
"*A stone man*" Smirnov said with a smile

The marine ran at him much slower than before Smirnov reached forward and grabbed the man as swords clanged on his neck and shoulder. He squeezed the man in a bear hug then jumped forward onto the ground crushing the man under his incredible weight. *MEGATON SLAM*

"*That vas disappointing*" Smirnov said as he placed the bracelets on his wrists
"*I don't think I vill fight people like this*"
"*It's not fun*" He said as the bracelets  snapped shut and he reverted to his normal form.

Smirnov ran outside to see Fire and the Wolves tearing into marines and Tetra laying them out easily. Tetra seemed to spare some while Fire killed everyone that came into her path. She had decided if they were old enough to pick up weapons against her they were old enough to die. Simo was still picking marines off he seemed to be protecting the younger ones from Fire by shooting them in the shoulder or leg before she could get to them. Smirnov turned to see Hawthorne facing a marine with several other marines standing behind him. He was too far away to hear what they were talking about. He watched with full attention to see how Hawthorne would react.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

Hawthorne looks at the group of Marines standing in front of him. He holds his hand out towards them indicating that they stop. He just wants to diffuse this situation and avoid any unnecessary violence. "Stand down immediately you lot. That's an order!" he commands them in a booming voice the way he would back on *The Dark Justice*. 

The Marine at the head of the group snicker, "And who the fuck might you be to be giving us orders?" he sneers. Hawthorne looks at the man and sees that his rank is Sargent. "I'm Lieutenant Niles Hawthorne formerly of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Now stand down!" he orders.  

The Marine Sargent raises an eyebrow in recognition of the name Absolute Justice but then he starts laughing. "What's so funny!?" Hawthorne demands.

"Oh yeah I heard about you *Lieutenant Hawthorne. * Captain Garrick issued an all wide report alerting Marine Command that you raped one of your fellow officers.....YOU FILTHY SWINE!!" he growls before and he draws a Katana from his belt. 

Hawthorne's eyes widen in utter shock and he can't even speak for several seconds. *"EXCUSE ME!?!"* 

"This is what we do to foul scum like you!!" the Sargent yells as he moves in on Hawthorne with sudden swiftness. He swings his Katana with great speed at Hawthorne's neck. Hawthorne unfurls his Bisento blade and parries the strike. "Listen to me that is a mistake! I would never..."  

"SHUT UP!" snarls the Sargent. He spins his Katana around in a blur like a windmill, knocking Hawthorne off balance against a wall. The Sargent points his Katana at Hawthorne. "FIRE!" he yells. The group of Marines that were standing behind the Sargent aim their rifles and fire a volley of bullets at Hawthorne. 

"SNAKE WALL!" Hawthorne exclaims. His Bisento weapon extends itself like a writhing coil, forming a wall of steel hard scales instantly in front of the ex Marine. The bullets ricochet harmlessly off the snake wall. 

"You won't get off that easy!" yells the Sargent as he leaps over the wall with his Katana outstretched. Hawthorne however just leans back casually and crosses his arms, not making a move. Suddenly Sabra's face morphs out of the scales of the wall and extends outwards. She bites onto the Marine's ankle and then flings him away. 

Hawthorne taps the wall and it morphs back into a bisento blade. "I am not going to pay for something I am innocent of!" he exclaims with anger in his voice.  

_With Helen...._
Helen speeds through the chaos to find the others. Suddenly she see Sanya up ahead, laying on the ground next to one of the natives. The swordswoman springs to Sanya's side and kneels over her. 

Another Native approaches Helen from behind, trying to catch her off guard. He throws a spear at the back of her head. Helen spins around and cuts the spear into splinters with her sword. "DO YOU MIND?!!" Helen yells at him, with anger in her eyes. The native shakes his head and spins around, running into the forest. 

She returns her attention to Sanya and checks her pulse. The girl seems fine except for a few bruises. Helen gently taps Sanya on the side of the face trying to awaken her.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 26, 2009)

A triangle shaped figure stands next to a short top-hat wearing man, looking over wrecked landscape

"How long has it been now since you and the old man took care of him?"

"It has been a month...His ability is progressing...But will it be enough to stop them?" the man with the top hat spoke

"You know it the best, to complete the technique he needs a living blade...I don't have long anymore..."

"How are those other's doing?"

"...Tsurugi and Dash are now in control of the fortress...But that large thing only will slow the kid down..."

The tophatman nodded and looked up
"Have you...Met that special person yet?"

"No I haven't...I don't know if I'll ever see her again...The grand line is so huge...Who knows if I'll see her again..." The triangle man looks in the distance

"...I wish things would have gone different..." he says disappointed

"Don't worry about it...It's not your fault...You are absolutely not to blame for the failed experiments of Novabent..."

"But I'm his brother's cre--"
"Enough!!" The triangle interrupted with a angry tone

"You are you! Professor Q! That's not much of a name! But you have a mind of your own, and you're a individual person! You cannot go around and say nonsense like that! What the hell does that make me?!"

"Sorry..."

"Raisusu...I've become way to serious lately...Maybe because my end is coming near...?"

"I'm sorry...Zorokiller..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 26, 2009)

With the Gunsmoke pirates

Sam, together with Chey and Nate were reading trough the files they had taken form the marine ship.Well Sam and Nate were doing that, Chey was rifling trough stacks of bounty posters. "I've looked trough three stacks now and still haven't found one that I recognized, are we of no interest to the marines or something?"Though Chey should've known better, after all not having a bounty equals to not having countless of people interested in taking you in, she was actually offended and had expected to see herself together with the rest of the big guys here.She killed a president after all, doesn't that count for something?

"Just keep looking trough those low amount posters, there are thousands of pirates around and the majority should be somewhere around the amounts you guys have."Nate commented."Anyways, on to the important things."Nate spread out a map and used a pen to mark the last known locations of the larger marine ships in the area, which really weren't that many due to the marines being occupied with other things.

"Alright now we need to plot a course to an island that won't make us run into a more impressive marine ship, with just the four of us I don't see us walking away unscathed."Nate scratched his head, he was lost at this point, he could point the ship in the direction a log pose was pointing but they didn't intend to head to Northwood since the waters between the Wood islands were swarming with the local marines patrolling these seas, no they had to head to an island that was out of the region and then they could use the log pose to proceed one one of the many paths to the Shabondy Archipelago.

"This isn't really a flattering picture of Chuck."Chey had found the posters of three Eastwood islanders."I think they used one of the pictures taken when he signed up for the army."Nate got annoyed at this point, the girl kept blabbing about the posters while they had serious matters to attend to."You can stare at those things all you want later, could you just shut up for a minute so that we can concentrate on plotting a course."

Chey glared at Nate, a fist was formed but Sam calmed her before it turned into a brawl."Easy there princess, we're all a bit new to this and/or to this situation."Chey breathed out and then grabbed the map from Nate."This is a woman's job, you need brains for this you know."She shot one look at the map, then checked the direction of the wind."Alright, my guess is that heading to this island would be our best choice."

Nate shot a glance at Sam, who just shrugged."She's good with maps so I'm sure she knows what she's talking about, get Vic to change course."Sam said as he got up."I'm heading to my room, I got work to do."

On board The Avenger

The marine ship was nearing the small marine ship that had been plundered by the Gunsmoke pirates."Petty officer, could you have Hannibal be brought up deck."The petty officer flinched, he hated having to be near that creep.In those 2 months of serving on board The Avenger he had only met Hannibal twice but the stories he heard?The man was some kind of monster, no better then a common pirate.

But Jim, the Petty Officer, had no choice but to follow his commander's orders."Yes, sir."Jim headed down to the holding cells, passing the security and then finally arriving at the cell where Hannibal was kept."Hannibal, the captain wants you on deck."A snarl was heard inside the cell."It's Drax, I ain't telling ya that a second time."The celldoor was opened by Jim, who then quickly moved out of the way for this Hannibal, or Drax as the person himself seemed to prefer.

A heavily muscled man with an unkempt appearance exited the cell, he was wearing a marine uniform including the officer's coat even though the man was a honorary marine at best.His hands were behind his back, handcuffed and hidden under his coat with a heavy chain trailing behind him, attached to the handcuffs.The man was armed to teeth, all kinds of different different knives were strapped to his body and even one lone machete.

"Ah Hannibal, how are y...."The commander was interrupted by this Hannibal."You know I hate that name."The marine commander scoffed."But I gave you that name, you reminded me of one of my favorite literary figures."It fell silent after this, Drax didn't feel like continueing this discussion, he had voiced his dislike enough times as it was....If it wasn't clear by now.

"WEll anyhow, you see that lil' ol' ship over there, it got raided by pirates earlier and I'd like to call on your tracking skills to find thos...."Once again the man got interrupted, Drax let his coat fall on the floor and presented the cuffs to his rather annoying superior."Always so impatient."Joseph mused as he used his key to unlock Drax's cuffs.Drax wasted no time and instead of waiting for the ship to lay anchor next to the smaller vessel, he just dove headfirst into the water and swam over to the ship, when he surfaced again two knives were stabbed into the side of the ship and with them Drax climbed his way up.

On deck he found many dead marines and immediately started investigating, though tracking a group like this on the open sea would be a near impossible task.Drax could only find learn that many of the marines were shot with deadly accuracy, the ship showed little to no marks.

He did what he could here, he could only discover that skilled gunners and possible an additional unarmed combatant slaughtered.There were smokers among them, possibly as he found a few sigarette buds on deck (Something a marine would be wise enough to flick into the sea instead) yet no marine carried any cigarettes on him.

By the time The Avenger docked next to this ship, Drax had learned already all that he could and told his commander that there was little that he could do right now, they should head to one of the nearby islands and wait until they got a better lead.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 26, 2009)

Mathias vs Yakawa
Yakawa began twirling his flaming staff around and it appeared as if he held a ring of fire in his hand. He jumped from side to side and a maniacal type of way while looking at Mathias in a crazed manner. Mathias simply gave Yakawa a look of pure boredom as he held his crane stance.

"Sometime today please. I have a dream to fulfill." Mathias said as motioned for Yakawa to come at him.

"You arrogant outsida! I'll show you the power of "The Torch." Yakawa said as he leapt forward with his flaming staff and launched a barrage of stabs at Mathias. "Flaming barrage of Guyaku!" Yakawa screamed.

Mathias easily evaded the barrage of stabs by Yakawa's flaming staff. He then grabbed the middle region of his staff and pulled Yakawa towards him with a powerful tug. Mathias held out his open palm and struck Yakawa in the midsection. "Gale force palm!" Mathias exclaimed as he sent Yakawa flying back, blood flying out of his both from the direct blow.

Yakawa stuck his staff in the ground as he began to fly back and spun around on it, delivering a powerful kick to Mathias's face. Yakawa then pulled his staff out of the ground and swung it under Mathias's feet, tripping him. He then brought his staff from under Mathias and sent him into the air with a strong strike to his back. Yakawa ran up a tree in a flash and appeared before Mathias. He jumped over Mathias and sent a barrage of stabs at Mathias, all of them connecting with a flaming furry. "Great flaming combo of Guyaku!" Yakawa bellowed.

Mathias hit the ground hard. Yakawa remained in the trees looking down at him. Mathias started to get up, regaining his posture. "This tribe guy isn't half bad." Mathias said examining the numerous marks on his body. 

Yakawa then leaped into the open air and put each end of his flaming staff into his mouth. Yakawa then started spitting numerous fireballs down at Mathias. "Flaming storm!" Yakawa said.

Mathias formed the yin-yang symbol with his arms and closed his eyes. "Harmonic wind fusion." Mathias calmly said. The wind gently blew around Mathias's body as Mathias dodged each fireball with the utmost of elegance. Yakawa then dived down with his staff in hand aiming it for Mathias. 

Mathias side-stepped the staff and knocked it out of Yakawa's hand, leaving him defenseless. Mathias then pulled both of his arms inward and started launching a barrage of open palm strikes at Yakawa. "Gale force palm fury!" Mathias said as all of the strikes hit Yakawa. 

Yakawa flipped back and retrieved his staff. Both he and Mathias eyeing each other.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

_On the Infinite..._
Annie walks along much better now that she's had some time to heal. She plays fetch with Muffin, her pet Amazon Lily panther cub. The girl tosses a frisbie into the air and Muffin scrambles along the deck, leaping into the air to snatch it between her jaws.

Annie laughs as Muffin dutifully brings back the frisbie to her. 
"Good girl, you're even better then a mangy old dog!"   Muffin's claws are already starting to spring out, but Annie makes sure to clip them every week. Muffin leaps up towards Annie and licks her across the face. Really the only person she seems to dislike on the ship is Shin which means that she has good judgment Annie thinks.   

The gunslinger imagines that when Muffin grows into a giant that she'll ride the cat around and put some badass battle armor on her with machine gun turrets. 

"I wonder if MJ can make you grow super giant right now,"  she muses.


----------



## Vash TS (May 26, 2009)

*Guyaku Island
*
Nicobi ran through the forest and suddenly picks up the scent of Helen and Sanya mixing together. He turns and stomps toward them. He gets to the clearing to see Helen tending to Sanya who seems to be out cold. Nicobi turns back into his human form and stands beside the them.

"Is she OK?" Nicobi asks with concern in his voice
"She has a nasty burn on her stomach, other than that she seems fine"

Sanya stirred and tried to get up but Helen restrained her by her shoulder

"Where's son?" Sanya asked gorggily
"I don't know who that is" Nicobi said
"It's just Helen and I" Nicobi said kneeling

Nicobi stepped off into the forest and turned to rhino point and sniffed a few leaves and turned back to human point and picked them and crushed them in his hand.

"My mother is a wise woman, though I never had much talent for it I picked up a few tidbits. This should stop the pain a bit and start mending your skin" Nicobi said as he squeezed the extract directly onto her stomach
"You can ride on my back until you think you can walk" Nicobi said turning into a huge Rhino

Sanya jumped onto his back and held on

"Do you want a ride?" Nicobi asked as he turned to Helen

*Santa Cruz Island Secret marine Base*

Fire and he wolves mercilessly cut down anyone that came into their path. She had realized that sometimes a marine would fall by Simo's gun before she could get to them. This greatly annoyed her, she looked over to see Hawthorne fighting a marine with a huge snake. She over heard their conversation. She slit a marine's throat and listened closely to what was being said

"mmuuummuummuu" Fire mumbled looking at the wolves

Cloud barked and Storm growled

"mmmuummuummmuumuuu" Fire mumbled

The both wolves barked

Fire went toward the crowd to back up Hawthorne in case it went badly. Smirnov appeared behind her. She looked around the yard to see all of the men except the crowd around Hawthorne lying on the ground moaning or lying silent.

What's going on over there Smirnov said pointing as Tetra appeared and stood next to him

"mummuuummuummmu" Fire mumbled
"*Sorry I forget you can not talk*"
"*Let us just be ready to support him in case he needs us*" Smirnov said looking down at her with a smile
"*I'm glad you two are safe*" he said putting an arm around the both of them

Simo lay on the wall and reloaded his rifle and targeted a marine that looked like he was ready to attack Hawthorne.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 26, 2009)

On the Infinite

With the crew complete again Alph had the ship set sail, heading towards their next destination.Shin was starving and so headed down the kitchen area and made an attempt at fixing something up for himself.Which didn't really go smoothly because of his cooking skills, or lack thereof. He could cut very spectacular though, but what did you expect of a brainless swordsman. 

As he was getting frustrated while attempting to fix himself a tasty meal, he started to vent his anger trough using a kitchen knife to slice up whatever he got his hands on.Throwing loafs of bread up and slicing it up mid-air, among other things.Seeing his success with bread made him decide on fixing a sandwich, that should be enough to make him last until dinner.

Slicing up the rest of the ingredients didn't take long either and then he was on his way again, a large tray of sandwiches on one hand while the other was prepared to slap away any hand that tried to reach for one of his sandwiches.Grunts sounding like "Mine!"And "Make your own!"Where heard as he made his way over to the figurehead and then made himself comfortable on top of it.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 26, 2009)

"I asked you a fucking question" Marc said inspecting his blade for more blood. However the weary marine simply remained silent observing Marc carefully. Annoyed Marc made to move forward towards the marine but it was only then he realized his feet were stuck to the floor by some strange goop. Marc followed its trail with his eyes and it was then he realized it was leaking from under the marine's desk. "You son of a bitch" Marc growled. "I take it you noticed the reason for my silence now" the man said getting to his feet so he could inspect his work properly. "Now about your question" he said now that he didn't have to focus on his power anymore.

"This is a training center for a marine crew called Task Force Absolute Justice" the man continued taking a seat on his desk. "You may have noticed that some of the marine's here are teenagers and younger. Its so we can train them earlier to be stronger" he explained quickly. However only some of it sank in because Marc was too busy trying to move his feet. The marine placed his hand on his face and sighed. "Of course you aren't listening, why would you listen to the answer for a question YOU just asked." "Will you shut the fuck up so I can concentrate" Marc said trying to free his feet from the floor. "You can't free yourself" the man said somewhat intrigued by Marc's insanity. "Not unless you can uproot the part of the floor you are standing on too." "Then I guess that is what I will fucking do" Marc said putting his swords away.

Marc placed his palms on the ground near his feet and began to concentrate. "Now you have stuck your hands too fool, how on earth did you manage to make it this far in grand line with your level of intelligence?" the marine said baffled by Marc's actions. "Shut your fucking hole and just watch" Marc said closing his eyes. "Empuje oscuro" Marc said blasting the floor with his gravity. The floor shattered beneath the force but still Marc's feet refused to come free. The goop just attached the pieces of shattered floor to each other refusing to budge. The marine chuckled to himself drawing a katana as he slowly made his way towards Marc. 

Marc cursed before lowering the gravity using atmosfera del infinito. He jumped and to his surprise as well as the marine's he came free. But it was not because he had broken free it was because he had not laced his sneakers and his feet slipped out of them. "Those are fucking Jordans" Marc said looking at his stuck sneakers. "I better fucking get them back after I part you from your head." "Well in the unlikely event you do beat me my power will come undone from everything I have applied it to." The man opened his mouth to explain some more about his power but Marc cut him off. "I don't really give a darn what you are about to say, I don't have the time to remember a dying mans last words."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

_With The Angel Pirates..._
"Do you want a ride?" Nicobi asked as he turned to Helen. 

Helen shakes her head. "No thanks. I'll hoof it on my own. No pun intended," she tells the Rhino man. Helen sheathes her cursed blade back into its scabbard. Glaring at the blade the way a mother does to a disobedient child. She still hasn't mastered the blade yet and she plans on getting back to training the moment she can spare it. 

"So you can pick up other's scents eh?" Helen asks Nicobi. Still feeling a bit weird that she's speaking to a talking Rhino.   

Nicobi nods his rhino head, "That's right. I can smell the Captain and Mathias up ahead. There's another scent next to Mathias though. I think he's still fighting." 

Helen nods, "I'll just follow your nose then," she says. 

_On the Infinite..._
Muffin frolics around Annie's feet, jumping up and down on her padded feet at the rear of the ship. *"Grow! Grow!"* Muffin purrs contently. Annie holds up the frisbie over her head and then tosses it across the deck, whip fast. "Go get it!"

The frisbie sails towards the prow of the ship and hits Shin in the back by accident, as he sits on the figurehead. Muffin scampers up the figurehead excitedly, after the frisbie, but then when she sees Shin she freezes and stares blankly at the swordsman. The panther wrinkles her nose and then sneezes as if she doesn't like the man's scent, however she does like the scent of the sandwich. Suddenly she darts out her mouth and snaps up Shin's sandwich from the tray and she leaps away back towards Annie.

Annie leans back on the railing of the ship waiting for Muffin. When the panther cub approaches she runs up to Annie and curls up next to her feet. Muffin yawns and then falls asleep, with a full stomach.   
_ 
With Hawthorne..._
Hawthorne shakes his head in anger. "Just stop this nonsense!" he yells at the Marine Sargent who get back to his feet with his Katana raised. Thankfully Simo shoots a Marine who was about to attack Hawthorne's back. 

"That wasn't needed. Sabra could've easily handled it but thanks," Hawthorne tells Simo. She is trained to protect Hawthorne instinctively against all attacks, even if it costs her her own life. 

The Marine Sargent readies another attack. "You scum. We both know what you did. An honorable man like Captain Garrick would never lie!" 

Hawthorne laughs in response, "That man is a psychopath and would not know the meaning of justice if it kicked him in the ass!" he responds.

"Why you!" yells the Marine. He charges at Hawthorne but then suddenly he freezes and his body starts to shake and convulse. Hawthorne smiles, "And that would be Sabra's paralytic poison taking effect. Don't worry you should regain full use of your limbs in about a week." The Sargent collapses to the ground and remains frozen like a stone.   

"And that's how I deal with Marines!" Hawthorne exclaims.


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2009)

Nolan Vs Short stack- (fight 3/7)

  ?Heh, Seems I won.? Short stack smirks and spins around his massive hammer, over his head of course. He then blinks, ?Wait.? He turns around and holds a hand up to his ear. ?I didn?t hear a splash, where?s the splash?? BOOM!!! An anchor slams into the deck. ?Shit!? Short stack jumps back and Nolan comes flying from behind the boat. ?Come here you piece of shit!? he shouts, Pulling himself towards the boat. ?How bout a game of baseball.? 

  Short stack swings his hammer around, Nolan holds out his hand, grabs the hammer, wraps the chain around it and kicks the small man out of the way. ?Guh!? He rolls across the deck. ?I?m done with you!? Nolan tosses the hammer overboard and picks up his anchor. CRACK! Lightning strikes the deck and sends splinters flying in all directions, Nolan quickly protects himself. ?Heh!? Short stack jumps and kicks Nolan?s gut with both feet, causing him to bend forward and lose air for a brief moment.

?Damn it.? Nolan grabs his leg and slams him into the ground, then tosses him into the air and punches his gut. Short stack, catching his fist just in time, flips and kicks at Nolans face, Nolan uses his free hand to block and grab his foot, then turns and tries to slam him into the ground. Short stack catches himself and pulls Nolan over himself, trying to reverse slam him, Nolan flips over short stack and lands on both feet, spinning around he let?s go of short stacks foot.

  The tiny man grabs a hold of the ships railing and performs a hand stand, stopping him from going overboard.  He slowly lets himself fall backward onto the deck. ?Not too shabby for a super visor.? Nolan smirks. ?Doesn?t seem fare with the size difference and all.? He could feel the air shifting, after that first strike, He knew another would be coming soon. ?Take this.? He tosses the anchor over towards Short stack. 

  The little man catches it. ?Heh fool.? He begins to spin It around on the chain. ?I?ll show you just how strong I am! Despite my small size of course.? Nolan waves his hand. ?Sure, go ahead.? He knew the anchor would be a good conductor of electricity, now he just had to time his jump right, a split second off and he would end up the one being shocked. 

  Short stack tosses the anchor, Nolan waits for it, the feeling in the air soon arrives and he jumps backwards, Almost as if on cue, the lightning strikes the anchor and discharges it?s energy into Short stack. ?GUUUUUHHHHHAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!? Being covered in water, on a deck covered in water, didn?t help the little man at all. When he finally stopped shaking and his skeleton was no longer visible. Nolan picked up the anchor, and with a golf swing, sent Short stack flying into town. ?FOUR!!!!?


    Jason Vs Kanon- (Fight 4/7 ) 

?You better damn well explain.? Jason cracks his knuckles. ?I?m growing sick? of you.? Kanon coughs, the mask he had forced himself to wear for longer then the time period? It?s side effects were devastating. ?Speed mask.? Jason quickly places his hand on his chest, then to his face. ?You can?t-? Before Kanon can finish, A fist slams into his face. ?Speed blitz combo.? Jason cocks his fist back, and FWAFWAFWAFWAFWAM! A quick five punch combo.

  Jason then quickly turns and roundhouse kicks Kanon before turning again and punching him in the gut three times. ?GUH!? Kanon rolls backward. ?GO JASON!? Eve cheers. ?Oi, Don?t assume he will win.? Eve turns around with an angry look on her face. Before her stands a short man in a chefs outfit with a chefs knife about half his size in his hand. ?Who are you?? Eve gives him a cold stare. ?Helvick. Cook of the Kanon pirates, With my skills I could a fillet a whale in my sleep.? 

Helvick Vs Eve (fight 5/7)

  Eve raises her spear. ?I could fillet a whale with one slash.? She points it at him. ?I would like to see you try, Little one.? CLING! The two clash blades. ?I?ve got a much longer reach, Over all, You are out skilled, out reached. Give up.? Helvick grins. ?Cutting skill, exists for more reasons then just pure close combat.? With those words, Eve?s cheek started to bleed. She looked down at Helvick?s position, The part of the blade she didn?t block was aiming at her cheek. ?How?? her eyes narrowed. ?Precision.? Helvick comments.


----------



## Vash TS (May 26, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Island*

Smirnov stood there watching Hawthorne as the marine suddenly froze.

"*Looks like that is our cue*" Smirnov said as he ran off and dove into the group of men that were closing in on Hawthorne

Fire and Tetra passed him and got to the men first. His intention wasn't to kill any of them just have fun. He threw a few into the air. Caught them and threw them into the others watching and causing a ruckus in general. Fire and Tetra on the other hand still seemed mad about being captured and were mercilessly killing all that stood in front of them. Simo still shot men to stop them from going to their deaths at the hands of the two angry women. 

It was only a short time before the only people standing in the yard were The Black Sword Pirate Crew. Simo still lay on the wall scanning the yard in case any of the marines laying on the ground got any ideas.

"*We need to get that stuff off your mouths*" Smirnov said
"*I suppose Marc is dealing with that right now*" Smirnov said as he turned to watch the building that Marc has entered

*On the Absolute justice*

"I'm so bored" Tsubaki said as she looked at the sea
"We haven't done anything since we got on to this boat"
"That's a good thing" Karl said
"It means that pirates are not out there slaughtering innocent people"
"I bet the first time you see a real battle you will not want another" Karl said putting his hand on her head
"I guess we will just have to wait and see" Tsubaki said with a smile

She'd intended to get herself involved the first chance she got. She wanted to see how she'd fare with real people trying to kill her.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 26, 2009)

Mathias vs Yakawa
"Flaming spear ritual!" "Dancing Lotus of the wind!"
Mathias and Yakawa danced around each other in their own respective style delivering devastating blows to each other. Mathias danced around Yakawa in a graceful manner with the aid of the wind, throwing punches in every direction while Yakawa on the other hand danced around Mathias in a radical manner, dishing out hits with his staff in each direction.

After some time of "dancing" each opponent threw a hit and knocked the other away. "It seems we're on equal terms for the moment. I can't allow that." Mathias said taking his crane fighting stance.

"OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH! How much more of this pain can you take you outsida?" Yakawa mused back in heavy breaths. 

"Hehe, I'll take as much pain as its needed to defeat you." Mathias said with a faint grin. "We shall see outsida." Yakawa rebutted. 

Mathias stared spinning on his left foot, using his arms to gather a powerful current around him. He soon transformed into a mini tiwster. "Great twister of Zephyrus!" Mathias exclaimed from within the twister.

Yakawa returned the attack with a twister of his own. Yakawa held his flaming staff above his head and started spinning it like the blades of a helicopter. Yakawa started spinning his body also, generating a mini twister of flames. "Flaming tornado of Guyaku!" Yakawa bellowed.

Both of the twisters charged each other and clashed, creating a powerful gust and shock-wave knocking both of them back. Yakawa got up slowly with the aid of his staff. Mathias also rose slowly. Both of them eyed each other once again with numerous scars and injuries on their bodies, both panting heavily.

"This has gone on long enough outsida." Yakawa said as he held his staff in a defensive position. "I agree. How about I put an end to it?" Mathias replied assuming his crane stance. 

Yakawa started spinning his flaming staff in-front of himself fiercely, flames shooting everywhere and igniting the local trees and grass starting a fire. The velocity that he spun his staff was unbelievable.

Mathias started to rotate his arms in a crazed manner around his body in the position of a chop. The force of his chops started to chop the wind itself, creating a powerful gust around his arms. 

Mathias and Yakawa  stood there for a moment. Then suddenly, they both charged. Yakawa ran past Mathias and threw a powerful swing with his staff at Mathias. Mathias ran past Yakawa and threw a powerful winded chop at him.

*"Radical gust chop!"* *"Grand staff strike of flames!"*

The image of the air being chopped came across the air and the image of a flaming line came across the air as the two met and went past each other, forming an X. Both of them stopped with their backs turned against each other.

"That's all she wrote....." Mathias said silently as Yakawa fell to the ground. Mathias stood in the ring of fire looking up at the sky. "Yet another obstacle I have overcome in my journey. It was a pleasure fighting you."


----------



## Vash TS (May 26, 2009)

Nicobi walked out the bushes with Sanya on his back and Helen walking next to them. Mathias standing looking up at the sky with a man lying on the ground, he was out cold.

"Are you OK Mathias?" Nicobi asked
"I am a little banged up, that man was not weak"
"How are you guys?"
"I'm fine" Sanya said trying to get her hair under control
"Other than missing a few hairs so am I" Helen said with a smile as she pat her hair
"A few bruises for me" Nicobi said
"Lets go find Eddy-san" Mathias said

He turned in a circle

"I don't know where he is" Mathias said scratching his head
"I can find him" Nicobi said sniffing the air and lumbering off toward where the scent came from


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 26, 2009)

Marc rolled to the side as the marine through a handful of the goop at him. It splattered against the wall sticking to it. "You can't afford to get stuck again now can you" the marine said laughing as he threw another handful of goop at Marc. Marc ducking it while rushing forward his katana in his right hand. "Clearly you don't think its only my hands and legs do you" the marine said spitting a wad of goop at him. Marc blasted it away from him with his left hand continuing to run forward. But the man threw another wad that Marc was not ready for and he was forced to jump back avoiding the projectile. "If you can't get close you can't win its as simple as you" the marine said wearily. 

Marc drew his wakizashi so that he was dual wielding before moving forward slowly. "If you hadn't been such an arrogant ass maybe you would realize that what you are about attempt will be useless" the marine said manipulating a ball of goop in his hand. "I am not a paracemia fruit type, I AM LOGIA" he said releasing a steam of goop from his hand. Marc raised his wakizashi and cut the goop in half and it fell harmlessly to the floor. "I don't ask for explanations because I don't feel like giving them" Marc said rushing forward again. "Sea stone blades?!" the marine said in surprise taking a step backwards. "Don't ask me any fucking questions" Marc said his sword passing through the man's mid section. The man cringed in pain as the blade nullified his power allowing the blade to cut him as a normal man. 

The man fell to his knees in pain. "Thats the problem with you fucking logia" Marc said shaking his head annoyed at the outcome of the battle. "You fucking whores don't know what pain feels like and you get soft." Marc put the man out of his misery with a swift swing of his katana and the mans body fell to the floor with a thud. Marc walked over to his shoes freed them and slipped them on. Marc blasted the window that was close to him and stepped back into the courtyard. At this point everything in the courtyard that was not a black sword pirate was either dead, dying or unconscious. "You" Marc said looking at Hawthorne. "What the fuck is Task Force Absolute Justice? That fucker in there was rambling about this being the training place."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 26, 2009)

James vs Coval (1/1 )

James watches as his opponents sword begins to transform. Coval pulls it back and chucks it at James like a boomerang. He prepares to block it but it suddenly transforms into a large walrus and lands right on top of him, "What the hell is this!?"

Coval chuckles, "My sword has eaten the walrus Devil Fruit. James transforms into Gorilla Point and throws the large walrus off of him, "Your sword ate it?" He pauses and imagines a sword with a napikin wrapped around it preparing to dig into a fruit.

Coval facepalms, "Lets just get on with killing you," He says retrieving his weapon as it transforms back into a long blade and charges forward. James transforms into Orangutan Point and grips two blades with his long arms. He swings both blades down and clashes with Coval. Suddenly James feels a stab in his arm and backs up.

"What the?" He says examining his bloody arm. Coval lifts up his blades and shows the two tusks that are pointing out of it, "My sword can extend it's tusks whenever I want, making it imposible to defend against it."

James chuckles, imagining his great victory over the Konan Pirate, "WHAT ARE YOU LAUGHING ABOUT!" Coval rushes forward once again and James goes in Monkey Point. He leaps into the air spinning his blades, "Monkey Tornado!" The swords begin to collect water around them from the rain, and when James swings down a geyser of water crashes down on Coval.

He slides across the wet ground and then gets back to his feet, "Crafty little one you are..." He swings his sword back into place and James charges forward. He pulls it back and begins to swing his massive blade around, and then when James gets close enough he swings forward, "Walrus Whirlwind!" As his sword reaches it's maximum swing speed it transforms into full walrus mode, with the tail leading into Coval's hilt.

It is too late for James to slow his charge, and with the water it is impossible. So he feels the massive animal smack right into him, but he digs his swords into it's side and transforms into Gorilla Point, causing him to land with the walrus sitll in his hands. He swings it upwards along with Coval but he quickly transforms it back into a normal blade and juts it forward.

James quickly swings his head backwards avoiding the blow but, "Tusks!" The newly formed tusks then pop out and stab him in the shoulders, "Shit..." He quickly kicks Coval away and grits his teeth. He takes two of his swords, pulls them back, and then chuck them both forward in Gorilla Point.

Coval narrowly avoids the two swords that are coming in at high speeds and they then dig into the side of the Konan Pirate Ship. James then rushes forward in Monkey Point, unarmed. He kicks Coval's blade out of the way but the swordsmen then gives James a kick of his own sending him crashing into the side of the ship where James' swords rest.

The Red Monkey transforms into Gorilla Point and smashes a hole in the side of the ship, "Our shipwright won't be happy with that," James grins and leaps backwards into the hole that he created, "Running away?" 

"Nope," he says as a cannon ball fires from out of the hole and at Coval. He slices it inhalf and looks curiously, "What is this? Trying to use are own guns against us?" 

Two cannons can be seen wheeling right behind the hole and facing Coval. James draws all four of his blades and sticks them in one cannon and then he stands on the other one, "What the hell do you plan on doing?!" 

Lightning strikes revealing James' devilish grin as he lights both of the cannons. He lowers his hands in front of the cannon hole that he stands on. *BOOM!* The swords fire first *BOOM!* the cannon ball in the other one seconds after it. The ball smacks into James' hands but he holds onto it and gets dragged with it. 

Coval looks in shock as the cannon ball with James hanging onto it comes at him. He prepares to cut James in half but he is suddenly stabbed by one of the blades that was fired out of the other cannon. Two more come in and stab him in the leg and chest. James lets go of the ball and it hits Coval and in a minor explosion.

Coval comes out of the smoke, breathing heavily and bleeding from the sword wounds. He looks up and spots James, still coming in at high speeds. He manages to grab the final sword that was fired and stabs it straight through Coval's stomach. 

The cannon gave him so much force that the two continue to fly until they are finally stopped by crashing into a building. James retrieves his four blades from inside the Konan Pirate and begins to walk off, "Maybe I'll try that cannon ball thing to get back to the others..." He says looking back at the cannon curiously.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

"You" Marc said looking at Hawthorne. "What the fuck is Task Force Absolute Justice? That fucker in there was rambling about this being the training place."

Hawthorne looks up at Marc with a questioning face. "Are you dense my good man or did the beating you suffered against that tree knock out what few remaining brain cells you had left?" he asks Marc. 

"I already told you that Taskforce Absolute Justice was my old unit. Captain Garrick is the leader. He threw me off his boat. Garrick is a most brutal Marine."  

Hawthorne is still shocked to hear that Garrick has apparently reported him for a most heinous crime which he would never attempt. He wonders just what the hell could have made Garrick think such a thing. Clemens must be behind it he thinks with a frown.


----------



## Vash TS (May 26, 2009)

The goop liquefied and dripped down Fire and Tetra's face

"That was disgusting" Fire said wiping her mouth off 
"I knew you guys would come" Tetra said with a smile
"Lets get back to the boat" 
"I'm so hungry" Fire said patting the wolves
"Oh yea I have something to talk to you about" She said pointing at Hawthorne
"What is that my dear" Hawthorne said looking at her
"Don't call me that" Fire said almost snarling
"I heard that Marine say you raped one of your fellow marines" 

Everyone turned to watch Hawthorne

"SO that is why you were thrown off the boat" Tetra said cocking an eyebrow
"*Give him a chance to explain himself*" Smirnov said looking at Hawthorne
"I'd love to fucking hear this" Marc said looking at Hawthorne with a smile on his face


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2009)

Hawthorne looks with unbelieving eyes at the crew, feeling like he's just been dropped into the twilight zone. Where am I?! he thinks. Hawthorne takes a deep breath as he tries to compose himself. 

"Our taskforce fought a very powerful 200 million plus bounty Pirate by the name of Darver Grenguo. We tried to capture him and failed miserably. Captain Garrick was incensed and blamed the rest of us for the failure. He systemically executed his senior officers and then he threw me off his ship....like a missile. It wasn't fun I might add."

"As for this woman that I allegedly forced myself upon...." now he laughs bitterly, "Well let me tell you that it was consensual and the woman in question was more using me then the other way around. In fact she had probably slept with every man *and woman* in the crew. In fact she also slept with Garrick himself so trust me she knew what she was doing." 

Hawthorne looks at Fire and Tetra in particular with pleading eyes, "You have to believe me. I mean I wouldn't hurt a fly for Oda's sake!" 

_Onboard The Dark Justice...._
Mission briefing time aboard _*The Dark Justice*_. All the senior officers sit in Garrick's office including V, the newly promoted Lt. Commander Clemens, Lt. Smirnov, and Junior Lt. Prince.

"Alright Maggots! Listen up. We've been ordered to exterminate the island base of a Pirate crew. These criminal scum are actually supported by the islanders because they claim that the WG hasn't done enough to support them. A recent famine and plague ravaged much of the populace and the evil bastards have resorted to raiding passing by supply ship and merchant vessels. Our orders are to totally destroy the Pirate force and kill anyone who gets in the way!" Garrick growls. 

He lights up a cigar and grins manically, "I don't care if they're goddamn kids or women who get in the way. Anyone who associates themselves with Pirates will pay the price. Is that understood!?" he bellows at his men, then he tosses each Officer an intel packet to study up on.


----------



## Vash TS (May 26, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Island*

Everyone looked at Hawthorne when Akawana walked through the gates. 

"I heard the end of that" She pushing up the bridge of her glasses
"He had his chance today and he's a shy little boy"
"I don't think he has it in him to rape anyone" She said walking up to him and flicking his nose with a smile
"*I believe him*" Smirnov said loudly
"*I vill not doubt my crew mates*"
"Yea he's too much of a bleeding heart pussy nerd to rape anyone"

Hawthorne looked scandalized at what Marc said

"I am not a bleed..." Hawthorne started
"I can agree with you there" Fire said looking at Marc
"What are you doing here Akawana?" Tetra asked 
"I got worried Marc would use that attack again" Akawana said looking at Marc
"You guys definitely left an easy trail to follow but it wasn't easy in heels"
"Smirnov will you be a dear and assist me back to the ship" Akawana said with a sultry smile

Smirnov walked over and lifted her onto his shoulder and she crossed her legs

"Lets get the fuck out of here" Marc said walking out the gates

Simo dropped down from the wall and made his way over to the group. Fire and Tetra hopped up on the wolves and they followed Marc out of the base.

"How much longer do we have to be here?" Marc said
"The info on this island said the log sets in four hours" Tetra answered 
"Great when we get back to the ship we eat and make ready to shove off"
"I'm fucking hungry" Marc said as his stomach made a loud grumbling noise

They made their way through the forest and passed the shattered tree

"What happened here?" Tetra said looked around
"Mother nature won" Hawthorne said smugly

Marc shot glares at Hawthorne and Akawana. He didn't want Tetra to know what happened. They got back to the boat and everyone went their separate ways while Smirnov prepared dinner.

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Karl walked back toward his cabin reading the info about the Pirates they were about to fight. To him it seemed it was much more pirates than just the crew. The village people were to be cinsidered pirates also because they consorted with pirates and gained from illegal actions. 

"I will spare no one" Karl said checking his chains
"I will bring justice to the world"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 26, 2009)

_"Good and Evil. Do these two entities truly exist? Can one truly be considered "good" and another to be considered "evil"? Is everyone bound to choose to be on the "good" side or "evil" side? What about the middle choice? The life of freedom, dreams and comfort. I was once confused about my choices in life. Should I be a marine and be on the "good" side or maintain the position as a Makaosu leader and be on the "bad" side? I'm no longer confused. I have chosen the life of freedom; the life of a pirate."_

Anglora Hunra slowly opened up her eyes to reveal her indigo pupils. She was laying in a medical cot with numerous medical devices attached to her body. Anglora snatched them all off and proceeded to get out of the cot, her body feeling much more rejuvenated then she remembered. She put on a robe lying about in the medical room and left through the door.

Anglora headed towards the deck to greet the rest of her new crew and to start her new life. She never did get any time to get to know her new nakama so this would be the best time. The first person Anglora ran into was Annie and her panther cub Muffin. Anglora stopped in front of Annie and gave her a friendly smile.

"Hello, Annie."


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 27, 2009)

"Enough with the fucking questions" Marc roared as they made their way through the jungle. "I am already fucking working on another method of using it." They arrived at the boat Tetra still trying to find out what happened. "EVERYONE GET ON THE BOAT" Marc shouted throughly annoyed with Tetra. "No need to be a jackass, she is just concerned you ingrate" Hawthorne muttered climbing aboard. The crew climbed aboard and began moving about preparing the boat for departure. "Whats out next destination?" Marc asked lying on his back on the deck. "It would appear we will be visiting a spring island called Botanica gardens" Tetra said looking over her charts. *"Haul anchor, drop the sails and prepare for departure"* Smirnov barked from the helm. Fire, Simo, Tetra and Hawthorne scurried about preparing for departure, while Marc lay on his back racking his brains on how to make the attack safer. *"Ship is prepped for departure captain"* Smirnov roared. "Make it so" Marc said from his place on the deck.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 27, 2009)

_Elza vs. the Warden_

"Finally, I'll get my payback!" The Warden yelled, attacking Elza with a barrage of karate chops. Elza parried the attacks with her claymore, and striking the warden with her own. The Warden staggers back, a scrape on his right arm.

"Take this!" Elza jumps up and slashes towards the Warden, but he shuffles to his right, the attack missing him. He sneers, and sends a chop to the back of Elza's head. Elza almost falls to the ground, but she uses her sword to keep standing.

"Do you realize how much you've humiliated me!?" The Warden yelled, continuing his attack. He barrages Elza with more karate chops, his exceptionally long arms giving them a lot of power. Elza shields herself with her wings, but the damage she was taking was heavy, and if it kept up she might not be able to use her wings for flight.

Realizing this she spun around and opened up her wings. At the same time she swung her sword at the Warden, but he merely sneered and hit the blade with his hand. The claymore broke, cracked into two by the strength of the strike. The warden laughs, and attacks Elza with a barrage of chops from his long arms.

Elza blasted the Warden with a breath of flame, forcing him to distance himself from her. "I don't have my sword anymore..." she thought as she steadily walked backwards, continuing her flame attack to keep the Warden at bay. "And he's really strong! I don't think I have anything to hurt him!"

From behind the wall of flame the Warden laughed. "Weakling! Once this little fire wall of yours goes down you're dead!"

"No I won't!" Elza yelled defiantly.

_14 years ago, South Blue_ 

A younger Elza was inside the small home of her family, watching her mother slice some carrots with a knife. She barely got out of the house, since her lack of control of her devil fruit made her transform sporadically.

"Mommy can I try?"

Elza's mom smiled. "You're too young to hold a knife dear. Maybe when you're older."

Elza pouted, angry as if she was denied a sweet. "Please?"

"I said no Elza. Now go play with your dolls." Her mother told her.

Several days later Elza's mother leaves her inside the house to buy some bread. Her father was outside, cutting some wood for the fireplace. Elza went inside the kitchen, and took out some carrots from the fridge. She laid them out neatly on the table, but she couldn't reach the knives placed inside the topmost cabinet. She grimaced, and began poking on the carrots. After a few moments claws came out of her fingers, and the carrot she was poking was sliced.

"Oooh." 

A few hours later Elza's parents return inside, carrying bread and wood. Elza's mother goes to the kitchen, but upon entering she drops the bread she bought in shock. 

All the food they had laid all over the kitchen, sliced into many bits. Even the furniture was cut apart, and by the kitchen sink Elza was about to try out her claws on the faucet. 

The young girl sees her mother, and grins. "Hi mommy! Looky what I did!"

_Present day_

"That's it..." She thought, gaining an epiphany.

The wall of flame subsides, Elza having stopped her fire breath. The warden grins, and begins another attack. 

"You're dead!" He is about to strike Elza with another chop, when she runs towards him and strikes him in the arm.

"QUATRE EPEE-BOUCHER COUPER!(4 swords-butcher cut)" She yells. 

The warden snarled, clutching his wounded arm. "I forgot about those claws of yours!" 

Elza smiled confidently. "They're not claws, they're my swords!"

"Like it matters!" The warden attacked again, but Elza swings her tail at him, knocking him back.

"You piece of slime! Take this, LONGARM THUNDERCLAP!" He swings his long arms to a clap, sending a shockwave at Elza. The attack hits her in the chest, knocking her down. 

"Not yet!" She stands up quickly and charges. She raises her left hand, pointing two fingers at the warden. "DEUX EPEE- BULLE ECLATER!(2 swords-Bubble Burst)" Like a spear she lunges at him, nearly hitting the warden, but crushing the stone behind. 

"Ragh!!" The warden swings his arm, striking Elza's gut. "I'm not going to lose!" He proclaims, and follows it up with 2 more karate chops.

Elza grits her teeth, but she does not fall back. At this range she can use her claws with deadlier effect."HUIT EPEE-GUILLOTINE GOUTTE!(8 swords- Guillotine Drop) " She attacks the warden with 8 claws, swinging them in a vertical direction onto the warden's flesh.

Elza kicks the warden upwards, his body crashing to the ceiling. She grins, and takes off, 3 claws placed in an 'X' formation.

"Get your guns on!" She yells randomly. Her claws crash on the warden's body, but she continues to fly up, breaking through the cieling and entering the night sky.

"SIX-EPEE! DOKUGANRYUU FINI!(Six swords- One eyed dragon finish)" She slashes the Warden with her claws, the force almost ripping the warden apart. The Warden's defeated body falls to the ground, landing on some of the guards.

"That was tiring. Now to help Rekkie-poo and the others." However the beating her wings took was too much, and she plunges to the ground, landing on top of 2 familiar faces.

"Hey guys!" She says weakly to her former cellmates at the maximum security portion of the prison, surprised to see them still here.

_Rek vs. Mutant 77_

The monster facing Rek was roughly 3 meters in height, 4 arms with blade-like ends dripping in blood. It's face was vaugely human, but it was covered in all sorts of metal. 

"What is this thing..." Rek wondered.

"That sir is Mutant 77, The Steel Ripper." A woman in a lab coat said helpfully. She had green hair and wore glasses, and was roughly Rek's age. Under different circumstances he would have flirted with her immiediately.

"Mutant 77...another of Doremi's beasts?" 

The woman nodded. "Using blood taken from the assassin Daz Bones, and my master's unique power, we infused several subjects with the ability of the supa supa no mi. Unfortunately only 4% survived, and had to be given more enhancements to be of use. This one has been granted 2 more extra arms, 4 lungs, rhino skin, three hearts and canine senses."

Rek was about to comment, when the beast attacked, almost cutting Rek in half if he did not roll out of the way. 

"Alloy Up; Diamond Silk." He said calmly. His clothing began to shine and turn into the color of a diamond. They were still comfortable to the touch, but where a lot more tougher now.

The woman smiled when she saw Rek's power. "Fascinating. The transmutation fruit's potential was never this high in our initial speculation of its ability. This quite makes up for not being able to study Mindflayers fighting each other." 

The mentioning of Mindflayers made Rek realized that Uno and the rest may have fought one in the prison. He could only speculate what kind of strange power the mindflayer may have had, but for now he had to focus on the mutant he was fighting.

"Well then my dear be sure to make a close observation of me finishing your little monster off." Rek said confidently, drawing his two pistols from under his sleeve. He did not bring his cane sword today, but he knew he'd think of something to beat the monster.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

With The Angel Pirates...
Nicobi follows Eddy's scent trail in his full Rhinoceros form as the other crewmembers walk alongside him. Sanya rides atop Nicobi, babbling on without taking a breath. "Wow so what was this stuff that you used to treat my wound? It kinda feels tingly but it doesn't itch. You know we have something like this back on Sky Island except it doesn't make you feel tingly or lightheaded like I feel right now," and she giggles suddenly. "Heh tingly like isn't that a funny word. I wonder where it comes from. I had a friend who was good with words, my mom told me I was good with words to. I always did those crossword puzzles real quick. Anyone got a crossword puzzle? I haven't done one of those in ages. My dad always used to buy the Sky Island Times one cause that's the hardest but I did them real fast. I miss the Sky Island Times do you think they deliver to the Blue Seas?" 

Suddenly Nicobi stops in his tracks and looks around curiously. As if trying to determine something. 

"What is it?" Mathias asks. 

"Eddy should be right here but I don't see him anywhere," Nicobi replies curiously. 

Mathias sighs and scans the forested area around them, "He probably got lost....or fell asleep. Let's..." he's about to suggest searching the area systematically when suddenly Helen interrupts. 

"Here he is," Helen says. She kicks away a pile of leaves revealing a snoring Eddy. "Does he always do this?" she asks. 

*"YES!"* the rest of the crew reply in unison. 

Helen doesn't even wake up Eddy and instead drags him by his shirt collar. And so the Angel Pirates make their way back to their ship.


----------



## Vash TS (May 27, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun Pirate Ship*

"Land in sight!!!" Rensuei shouted from the crow's nest

The rest of the crew bustled about the boat getting ready to drop anchor. All of them being fishmen they had no need to use the long boats to go ashore.They all went ashore and followed Nila as she chattered to herself

"Yow where di lika deh" Ginkai said scanning the forest that came right up to the shore
"You are a damm addict" Rensuei said as he looked at Ginkai
"Yuh damm right" Ginkai said laughing as he blew smoke at Rensuei

Rensuei fanned the smoke away and looked at Ginkai with disgust as he pulled a bottle from his bag and started drinking from it. Nila was looking at a note book and trying to decipher a map.

"I think we go this way guys" Nila said pointing and taking a step forward
"You heard her" Kai said loudly to the rest of the crew 

They fell in behind Nila and kept their eyes peeled for any incoming threats as they walked through the forest.

*Aboard the Dark Justice
*
Karl walked into the cabin where Tsubaki was sitting with a potted flower in front of her the flower was changing colours blue then green then purple. She turned to look at him with a smile

"What did Captain Garrick say?" 

Karl rested an envelope on the table

"That is our next assignment" Karl said looking as her as he sat on the bed
"Make sure and study it so you know who to keep away from"
"I'll study it" She said smiling
"So I know who to not avoid"She said under her breath.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2009)

*With TFAJ...*

He lights up a cigar and grins manically, "I don't care if they're goddamn kids or women who get in the way. Anyone who associates themselves with Pirates will pay the price. Is that understood!?" he bellows at his men, then he tosses each Officer an intel packet to study up on.

Prince deflty catches the packet while gazing over an adult magazine. An opne can of beer sits by his side and he sighs before tossing the magazine in the trash bin and taking a sip of beer.

"Oh boy. Another slaughter mission. Do we ever do anything else?" He asks hypothetically, glancing over the report. "Yaddah yaddah yaddah....boring...." He mutters. After learnin he couldn't read, TFAJ intel had been forced to make his packet with informational pictures. They're drawn with a crayon and are very crude. He looks at Clemens breifly. She had gotten another promotion...and he had gotten nothing. Him, the incredible Lt. Prince (Jr. Grade) who had selflessly attacked Darver in order to prevent him from escaping. Prince shakes his head, sighs, and starts to blow his hair out of his eyes.

*With The Blade Pirates....*

"They're approaching sir! A noble's ship by the looks of it!"

"Stolen, probably," The marine growls. "Open fire."

The marine base opens fire on _The Pirate's Dream_ Jorma deploys flares, and the majority of the cannonballs are deflected, but some slam into the side of the ship. Jorma shouts into the den den mushi to pour on the speed and returns fire, taking out several of the base's cannons. 

The rest of the crew stand near the front of the boat. Jorma had rigged it with super hard steel, and planned to use it as a battering ram. With a resounding crash, the ship slams into the base. Screams and cries can be heard as Kent dashes through the main force of marines, making shrt work of them. Kaya and Flynn begin picking off straggers, while William and Usagi carve their own paths through the enemy forces. Derrick takes to the sky, searching for the command office while staying invisisble. Angelina slips through th ocnfusion, heading for the power room, where she can do the most damage. Jorm leaps off the boat, rolls, and starts rapid firing pellets to protect his crewmate's backs.

"Backup!" Shouts the marine commander into the den den mushi. "Lt. Rago! This is Fort Commander Winbourne! We are under heavy assault from pirates! We need assistance, I repeat we need-"

*Crash!*

Derrcik slams through the window and raises his staff threateningly. 

"Assitance...."


----------



## Vash TS (May 27, 2009)

Smirnov stood at the helm with Tetra standing next to him looking at the log making sure they were on the right course. Simo was up in the crows nest as usual. He was working on a few additions he made a number of swiveling arms to hold his sniping rifle. Marc seemed to be sleeping at the back of the boat. Fire was wrestling with Storm. Akawana was doing her usual sunbathing and Hawthorne was closeted in his lab as usual. The weather suddenly changed and a sheets of rain materialized. The sea around the boat became a roiling mess full of white caps

"THIS IS BAD!!" Tetra shouted
"*Everyone to their stations*" Smirnov boomed

Simo and Fire immediately moved full speed to take down the sails. Smirnov held the wheel firm. Tetra moved around the deck securing things that may blow away. Marc wakes up and rubs his eyes

"Why the fuck am I so wet?" He says in an annoyed tone
"Look around" Tetra screams at him

He jumped to his feet and helped Tetra and Akawana tie things down. The hurricane lasts for about 10 minutes and then disappears as suddenly as it appeared and the sky turned bright blue without a cloud in sight.

"Lets get the sails back up" Simo said touching Fire

They got everything back in order and was gliding smoothly through the water shortly after. Rain dropped a huge fish on to the deck still flopping around and Fire pulled out her daggers and cleaned and Fileted it on teh back of the boat.

"Who's cooking" Fire said
"NOT IT" she said immediately
"You never cook anything" Tetra said grumpily
"You never clean anything" Fire said sticking her tongue out
"*I vill deal with it*" Smirnov said taking the huge plate of sliced fish from Fire

He made fried fish with rice. Smirnov was no master chef but he could make simple things. He liked his cooking and from the reaction he got from the rest of the crew they liked it too. They ate together as always and drank heartily. 

After dinner Hawthorne and Akawana talked quietly at the end of the table while Marc and Smirnov chatted and drank and smoked. While Tetra Fire and Simo played some game with some special dice Simo brought from his home on Skypeia.

"OK so you guys get it now?" Simo said looked at Tetra and Fire
"Yea I think so" Fire said
"I'll go first" Simo said

He threw teh dice and got a great throw

"Me next" Tetra said scooping it up and throwing
"WOW that's good you beat my score, only one throw can beat yours"

Tetra stuck her tongue out at fire. Fire scooped up the dice and threw them

"BAM I win, PAY UP" Tetra and Simo pulled coins out their pocket and tossed it to her.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 27, 2009)

With Derrick-

"Drop it..." He says pointing to the Den Den Mushi with his staff, "Now now Mister..." He takes a look at the Blade Pirate's bounties that he got layed out as soon as they had spotted their Jolly Rodger, "Who the hell are you?" He asks when he doesn't see a poster for Derrick.

Derrick rushed forward and slammed the Den Den Mushi out of his hand, destroying it, "I'm the new guy, and you really don't want to be messing with me," He says raising his staff once again.

The Fort Commander chuckles, "Lets see, the new pirate from a Rookie Pirate Crew against me, Fort Commander Winbourne. You're pretty much at the bottom of the food chain here pal," He flips backwards, kicking the staff out of his face and gaining some distance. 

He clicks his heels together revealing hidden blades from the toe and hell of his shoes, "Well that's cute..." Derrick says regaining his composure. The Marine charges forward with a long kick but hits nothing. Derrick has already phased through the ground, he pops back up from behind swinging his staff.

Winbourne quickly spins around and blocks the attack with his metal boot, "Seems we have a Devil Fruit user? That explains how you came in from the roof of the top floor," He says with a smirk. The Ghost Man spins his staff around a few times, "Geez your a pain," He charges forward, swinging his staff but Winbourne does a backflip and fires a bullet from his...shoe?

The bullet grazes his shoulder, "What the hell?!" The commander chuckles, "Oh, you didn't think these boots only had hidden blades did you? There's a whole arsenal of deadly weapons wrapped around these feet," He says lifting his left leg in the air.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

_On Bluebell Island..._
We focus on the quaint spring island, a wonderful place to live by any measure but in recent years Bluebell Island has hit a rough patch of darkness. Two years ago a deadly plague hit the island wiping out half of the islands population. Then over a year ago the islands crops which the people depended on dried up and withered after a severe drought and many of the people starved. Finally to top it all off, the island became a target for Pirate raids. After begging and pleading with the World Government for aid all the islanders got was a token reply that the the government's resources are just stretched to thin to be of any help. 

About 9 months ago a group of proactive citizens of the island decided that they had had enough and formed a coalition to save their families from endless poverty and starvation. They defended their island from other pirates and then used the weapons taken from the Pirates to attack World Government supply ships and give back food and medicine to their families and other Islands in the area. This group eventually transformed into the Salvation Pirates. Their goal is to help all people oppressed by the World Government, giving them food and aid. 

At the southern coast of Bluebell island lays a large base with two Pirate ships moored in the water. This is where the Salvation Pirates operate, being supported by the nearby townsfolk many of whom are the family members of the pirates. The Co-Captain of the Salvation Pirates, Rondell The Priest (Bounty: 38 Million), gives out boxes of food, marked with the WG symbol, to a group of hungry families. He smiles and laughs, "There's enough for everyone! God bless all of you!"  and he feels good having done a good deed. 

_*On The Dark Justice....*_
"THOSE FUCKIN PIRATES ARE EVIL!!!!" Garrick bellows at his men. "STEALING PRIVATE WORLD GOVERNMENT PROPERTY. HOW DARE THEY?!?!?!"  It just makes Garrick's blood boil to think about those conniving thieves, breaking the holy laws of the government. 

Garrick looks at Prince, "You the fuckin comedian. The one who can't read!" he hollers at Prince. "You will lead an attack force into the heart of town and exterminate any Pirates you find. You will also determine who among the townsfolk have been supporting them and then summarily execute any found guilty. I don't give a shit if they're old grannies. LAWBREAKERS ARE LAWBREAKERS!!!!" 

Garrick jabs his index finger into Prince's chest to get his point across."I'll have men watching you so don't think I won't know if you suddenly decide to become a bleeding heart sentimentalist like that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) rapist Hawthorne used to be!"  

"Lt. Commander Clemens and Lt. Smirnov will infiltrate the Pirate ship of one of the Co-Captains and slaughter every living thing onboard, leave no one alive. Take whichever of the our men to compose your attack force. Meanwhile V and I will deal personally with the other Co-Captain's ship!" he snarls, cracking his knuckles.  
*
The Dark Justice* sails onward to destroy The Salvation Pirates.


----------



## InfIchi (May 27, 2009)

Hana Vs Jenkins- (6/7?)

?SLICING PALM!? Jenkins prepares to block the attack, but Hana switches up and kicks his gut, causing a large slash to appear on his stomach. ?guh..?  He staggers back. ?Double slicer!? Hana balls up both fists together and slams them into the back of Jenkins head, blood spurting out. ?GUH!? he coughs. ?Slicing knee!? She knees his chin and sends him flying up into the air. ?Slicing leg!? she jumps, spins and drop kicks his back, causing him to crash into the ground and a large slash to form from the crater he created. ?To finish it off.? She opened both her hands and spread out her fingers, placing the bottoms of her palms together. 

?FINGER SLICER!? she flips and darts towards the ground, Crashing into Jenkins body and causing him to let out a massive scream of pain before all fell silent. ?Remind? remind me not to piss her off?.? A man from one of the flower buildings sweatdrops. ?That felt good.? Hana wipes the sweat off her brow and climbs out of a now larger crater. ?I had a lot of anger I needed to let out, thanks.? She smiles back at the unconscious Jenkins. ?Now then, Seems there?s only one left.? 

  Joseph/Jae Sung vs Gigante (7/7 WOO!)

  Joseph cracks his knuckles. ?Alright, Gotta cool my head.? He looks over to Jae-sung and gives a thumbs up. ?Let?s get those daggers back if we can, Already broke one of my swords today, don?t want you to lose your blades.? Jae-sung smirks. ?There?s the Joseph we all know and hate.? The two rush forward, Jae-sung on the right, Joseph with his sword drawn on the left. ?We don?t have Paegun so you better make up for our lack of fighting power!? Joseph orders. ?No problem!? 

  Joseph spins Irene around and jumps into the air. ?Whoa? Never could jump this high with so little force.? He clears over Gigante. ?Heh, I won?t fall for your tricks!? gigante tries to turn. ?Down here.? Jae grabs ahold of his daggers and twists before pulling them out of Gigante?s leg. ?GUH!!!? He screams. ?Spear expel!? A large spear fires from Joseph?s hand and into the giant?s back. ?GUH!!?

  Jae-sung spins his daggers around and throws them into Gigante?s chest, quickly pulling them back to try and keep them. ?GUAH!? gigante punches downward with his right fist. ?Don?t think so!? Joseph shouts. ?CHAIN EXPEL!? he holds out two hands and wraps chains around Gigante?s arm, quickly falling down towards the spear and using it to stand on. ?GRR!? Gigante begins to pull Joseph forward, the marine quickly grips the spear with his legs and rips it out of Gigante?s back as he flies over his shoulder. ?Now!? Jae nods.

  Two daggers wrap around Gigante?s neck and stab into his flesh. Joseph returns his spear and fires it into Gigante?s chest, followed by three harpoons. ?PULL!? Joseph orders, as he falls towards the ground, pulling on the chain attached to Gigante?s arm. ?Got it!? Jae-sung pulls as hard as he can, the two trying to bring down the giant. ?BASTARDS!? He swipes with his left hand and knocks them out of the way. ?UGH!? Joseph and Jae slam into the tree. 

?Almost made it.? Joseph coughs. ?We need something better.? Jae comments. ?I got an idea.? Joe has a grin across his face. ?Let?s go for it.? Jae grins. ?HANA! WHEN I SAY GO. GO!? Joseph shouts. ?GO WHAT!?? Hana yells back. ?YOU?LL KNOW WHEN I SAY IT!? He gives her a thumbs  up before jumping off the tree. ?I swear.. I will kill that man.? Hana sweatdrops. 

?GO JAE!? Joseph charges forward, gripping his blade. ?RIGHT!? Jae nods and climbs up a tree limb. ?OGER STYLE! HORSE CLEAVER!? Joseph spins and cuts both of Gigante?s Ankles? causing him to crash to his knees. ?Let?s go!? Jae jumps off the tree and grabs the chains still attached to Gigante?s neck, using the force to pull the giant down even further. ?GO HANA!? the daggers pop out of Gigante?s neck. 

?Slicing fingers!? Hana aims for the giant?s spine. ?OGRE STYLE! BRIDGE BREAKER!? Joseph is right behind her, aiming for the same spot. ?Spinning the Monkey!? The three all hit Gigante?s spine, causing a massive cry of pain that shakes the island. ?Nonki style, Triple trouble!? Joseph smirks as he lands on the ground and Gigante collapses. ?You just made that up, didn?t you?? Hana facepalmed. ?IT WAS COOL! SHUT UP!?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

Helen stands in her cabin holding out her cursed sword, the Nidai Kitetsu. Her eyes are closed as if in silent communion with it. 

?I know that you desire a strong owner with a powerful spirit and will. Anything less and you cannot accept it. It?s why all of your old masters have all died so gruesomely. They were not up to your standards, but I?ve wielded you for almost a year, I?ve proven myself and I'll continue to become stronger??

Helen feels the blade hum in her hands. She opens her eyes and looks at the sword. It always glows with a dark aura. Which means it wants blood. ?FINE! Then test me!? she exclaims. 

Suddenly Helen flips the blade into the air and stretches out her right arm under its spinning arc. She closes her eyes and remains calm, waiting for its judgment. The sword spins down past her arm in a blur and then stabs into the deck. Helen opens her eyes and looks at her arm. There?s a streak of blood going across her forearm from a light slash wound. 

She frowns and narrows her eyes at the embedded sword. ?What?s that supposed to mean huh?!?  Usually if she was fated to wield the sword it would have missed her arm entirely and conversely chop off her arm if the sword found her unworthy, but a slash wound?.._what could that mean_ she wonders. 

Helen grabs the handle of the sword and wipes the small trickle of her own blood from the blades edge. ?That?s the last time you ever taste my blood,? she mutters before sheathing the sword into her scabbard.  

Helen disinfects her slash wound, one can never be too sure when it comes to being cut by cursed blades. She rips off a strip of cloth from one of her spare shirts and wraps it tightly around the wound. Helen walks out of her cabin towards the deck. The only thing she has on her mind at the moment is more training.


----------



## darthsauron (May 27, 2009)

V watched in anticipation as they neared the island.  A brutal slaughter... It had been so long since he had been able to do that to civilians.  All of his previous worries were forgotten.  The only thing he wanted to now was cut throats and snap necks.  He might even take a few prisoners if he was in a good mood.  

Gilmont scrubbed the deck, his new recruit uniform barely able to fit on him.  He had already lost two buttons.  The sun beat down on his back.  He could see an island in the distance.  TAFJ was probably going on a slaughter again.  V would be happy.  Gilmont sighed, thinking about all alcohol they could loot.  When demoted, Garrick had taken all of his stash and thrown in overboard.


----------



## Vash TS (May 27, 2009)

Karl walked up to Lt Commander Clemens and looked down at her.

"I hear you can make mirrors that can allow people to move from one point to another" Karl said

He didn't wait for a reply

"Can you put us on the deck of that boat?" He said pointing to a ship in the distance
"If it's just you and me it shouldn't be a problem" Clemens said looking up at him
"Good, get us there and leave the rest to me" Karl said touching his forearms

He wore a different marine jacket that his normal one. This one seemed more like a cape when she looked at it. She touched it and realized it was make of some kind of metal links. The bottom of the jacket came down to several points. and they seemed to split all the way up to the collar. It had the sea gull of the marines on the back of it.

"I'm ready when ever you are Lt. Commander Clemens" Karl said looking at the ship


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

The newly promoted Lt. Commander Beverly Clemens wears her gleaming white newly tailored Marine overcoat under which she wears a form fitting red colored pants suit, the shirt that she wears under the blazer is unbuttoned low revealing a slight hint of cleavage. It's modeled after her former role Model Captain Hina's suit. Now that Clemens is only a rank beneath that woman she thinks of her as an equal now and very soon her inferior she notes with a grin. 

Lt. Smirnov walks up to her requesting that she drop him via her mirror powers. Clemens smirks at Smirnov, "I love that can do attitude Lieutenant but I must warn you that those who travel through my mirrors for the first time usually end up losing what they ate for lunch...."

Smirnov remains stone faced, "I can handle it," he assures her. Clemens shrugs. 
*
BABOOM! BABOOM! BABOOM! *

Suddenly the Dark Justice starts firing on the two Pirate ships and the Pirate ships fire back with their cannons. Farther up on the deck Lt. Prince readies an attack squad of over 50 Marines that will raze the town of pirates and their sympathizers. 

"That's our signal!" Clemens tells Smirnov, but then she looks at him seriously, "But leave the Captain to me. I'm the one in charge got it!?" she orders. 

Smirnov merely nods, he's had enough talk and wishes to fight. Suddenly Clemens green eyes glow with luminosity like emeralds, *"Mirror!"* she commands. A long rectangular mirror big enough to accomodate Smirnov materializes on in the air in front of them. "I'll drop us right in the middle of their deck," then she chuckles, "Watch that first step!" then she leaps through the surface of the mirrors as if its liquid. 

Smirnov doesn't even hesitate and strides through the mirror behind her. He feels as if his body is being ripped apart molecule by molecule as he gets sucked through a formless void, he can't breathe or even think. Then suddenly as if like a sudden jolt he can hear the loud noises of gunfire and battle and he can feel solid ground under his boots. 

He falls out of another mirror on the enemy ship and drops to his knees, catching his breath. Clemens is already in front of him shielding them with a mirror from a group of Pirates firing at them. "I TOLD YOU IT WOULD BE A ROUGH TRIP LIEUTENANT! NOW GET THE HELL UP AND FIGHT!" she yells as she rushes forward. 

*Close by...*
Garrick and V stand on a small mini boat the flies at the second enemy Pirate ship. They both stand calmly even though in between them the three giant ships exchange cannonfire, and their small craft bobs and weaves like a bumblbee over the waves. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! JUST LIKE OLD TIMES!!!!" Garrick bellows like a madman. As the boat approaches within 50 meters suddenly Garrick bends his knees and takes a huge flying leap into the air, flying through the cannonfire like, laughing like a lunatic. HE lands on the deck of the pirates ship, smashing a crater. 

He grabs the closest pirate next to him by the head and starts swinging him around like a meat hammer. *"MY FAVORITE MOVE!!!!"* he yells as he swat away random Pirates.


----------



## Vash TS (May 27, 2009)

Karl stepped out of the mirror and fell onto the deck. He miieadately started sweating. That was the weirdest thing he'd ever felt he didn't know how to describe it. Felt like he was pushed inward over every inch of his body. It took him a few seconds for his hearing to return he saw clemens fighting and shouting something at him. It only took a second it still sounded warped

"I TOLD YOU IT WOULD BE A ROUGH TRIP LIEUTENANT! NOW GET THE HELL UP AND FIGHT!"

Karl got to his feet quickly and raised his hands and chains shot out of his sleeves. The chains had what looked like a head with metal jagged teeth on the ends of them. He usually held back when he used them but against pirates he had no mercy. The chains ripped through anyone that moved, he killed anything he saw. A pirate ran at him from behind and Karl's metallic cloak raised and impaled the man in his neck. 

There were several gun shots but a combination of his metallic cloak and chains deflected them. Several more bullets flew at him he deflected a few but one hit him in the chest that would leave a bruise. He looked at the group of men that fired at him and the chains flew toward them. A man put up his hand to block the chain but it simply tore into his hand and threw him over board before ripping out the throat of another. The ends of the chain started spinning like a drill and Karl spun the chain casually as he walked around and slaughtered anyone that moved. Karl looked around and saw Clemens fighting pirates he decided she was much more competent in battle than she looked.

Tsubaki found a marine uniform and sneaked into Prince's invading force hoping to see some action. She stood there with the hat pulled down eagerly waiting for Prince to give the orders to his men.


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 27, 2009)

_I never given much thought as to how I would die, but dying in the place of someone I love seemed like a good way to go. I would miss this crew....I would miss all the times we time we had together, but the one person I would miss in this crazy crew, would be Shin but Im not sure if he feels the same but there was three things I was absoltely sure of. First Shin liked Annie. Second, there was a part of him I think that likes me but I didnt know if that may be true. And third, I was unconditionally and irrevocably in love with him. 
_

Anya writes down some final thoughts in her diary before she leaves, she takes a quick look at the time and notice she is late. "Oh damn!" she said heading out the door, but she forgets her diary.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2009)

Clemens sprints across the deck of the Pirate ship through a phalanx of bullets and explosions, with two circular mirrors hovering and circling around her body, absorbing stray bullets and rebounding them back outwards through her mirrors. Ever since the incident with Darver and Garrick, she had been training her powers and pushing herself to be a stronger fighter. She spins both her mirrors around rapidly and then she pushes them away like boomerangs. *"Mirror Blades!"* she commands. They arc through the air, beheading a handful of rifle wielding Pirates, before disappearing.  

An axe toting pirate charges her from the side with sudden swiftness and swings it at her legs. Clemens leaps over the wide sweeping axe blow like a jump rope artist, and then she spins in the air drawing a dagger from her belt. "Eat that V!" she exclaims as she slashes the neck of the Pirate. She pictures that its V crumpling to the ground with a bloody throat and it makes her smile, giving her an adrenaline boost.

Clemens speeds forward at a literal murderers row of Pirates each one firing at her with pistols of all sorts. No way she can dodge it even on her best day but Clemens has other ways. Before the hail of bullets hit her suddenly a mirror appears under her feet and she sinks through it, disappearing. A second later multiple mirrors appear under the feet of the Pirate's and multiple hands reach out and pull them inside the mirrors. The Pirates scream in surprise then disappear. About two meters away over the water, various bodyparts of Pirates spill out of a mirror and into the water. 

Clemens melts back out of a mirror from the deck, panting heavily. "Don't overdo it Bev," she tells herself. The lady Marine runs off to support Smirnov when suddenly she collides with an invisible wall. *BLAM!* Clemens falls back on her rear end in a complete daze, with a bloody forehead, and stars explode in her vision. It felt like she just headbutted a steel wall. 

"Enough powerplaying for you. Marine scum!" A woman lands in front of Clemens and glares at her. She wields a vicious looking long dagger and she wears an eyepatch over her right eye. Many scars line her face. She gives off an intimidating aura of one who has been in many battles and not all of them pretty. 

Still woozy, Clemens draws out a pistol from her belt and fires at the woman but her bullet hits some kind of invisible wall again and ricochets off. The woman laughs, "You're not the only one with fancy powers, dear..." she says before charging at the dazed Clemens with her knife extended. 

_At the main Pirate base..._
Lt. Prince's force lands and they take attack formation, heading towards the main building where the Pirates live. A loud warning alarm rings out from the base and dozens of Pirates appear in the distance. 

*"WE'RE NOT CRIMINALS!! ALL WE DO IS FEED THE POOR AND GIVE AID TO THE SICK AND NEEDY!!!!"* one of the Pirates yells from a bullhorn.

Lt. Prince is about to answer, when suddenly one of the men shoots down the Pirate with. He sneers and the rest of the Marines begin firing on the Pirates. The man who fired was handpicked by Garrick to watch over Prince and make sure he gets the job done.  

At the town only less then a mile away many families rush through the streets in fear. Hoping that their husbands, wives, fathers, mothers, etc can win the battle against the Marines and live to see another day. Not if Captain Zane Garrick has anything to say about it.


----------



## Vash TS (May 28, 2009)

Karl watched Clemens take out pirates left and right as his chains spun and did the same. She was very very good she suddenly ran into something invisible and fell to the ground. He moved to assist her and someone or something dropped out of the crows nest and hurled something at him. He turned and his chains grabbed a pair of knives out the air and threw them over board but it seems they were connected to the mans hand they flew for a short while and then they snapped back to his hands.

"You don't have time to watch other people's fights marine scum" The man said to Karl licking his knife

Karl turned to face the man, Clemens was very capable from what he'd seen. He could fully concentrate on his fight. Chains that were coiling in the air and snapping their steel jaws lunged forward at the man he back flipped a few times and deflected the steel jaws and ran forward toward Karl. He was faster than Karl was moving the chains. He got close up to Karl and sliced at him. Karl stepped back and tried to grab his hand but the man ducked and drove the knife into Karl's ribs. The man looked up to see a hand coming toward his face he lashed out with his other knife and sliced Karl on the hand. The chains were rapidly making their way back. The man disappeared and the chains almost ran into Karl. Karl looked around to see the man sitting on the railing.

"You are good marine, what's that a steel jacket you have there"
"Stop calling me marine, if you want to call me something Lieutenant Smirnov will do fine"
"Well since you gone and been all courteous and such i'd feel bad not giving my name and rank"
"Leon Brass, First mate to Co-Captain Hilda Bonaventura of the Salvation Pirates"
"I thought marine ranks and titles were long you pirates are a self important lot aren't you." Karl said with disgust

Karl stood there with his hands in his pocket looking at Leon

"Lets go." Leon said disappearing

Karl decided with someone moving this fast it was better to be proactive than reactive. The heads on his chains started spinning like drills and he spuns them around him as he pulled his hands out his pockets and threw them over his head. The chains made a sort of tornado around him. Leon appeared in front of him and swung the knives toward his neck simultaneously. They clinked on metal as the strips the back of his jacket came over his shoulders and blocked the knives. Karl grabbed the surprised man and head butt him quickly. Leon wriggled free and disappeared again. He reappeared rubbing his head.

"You are very fast, to get through my defenses" Karl said as the chains coiled around like snakes and snapped at the air.
"You have to be fast also to grab me so easily"


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2009)

_Bisrach Prison Basement_

The cells of Bisrach where different from how Ruru and Matyr remembered it. The passageways were more compact and winding now, and instead of giant steel boxes which held the most dangerous prisoners, there were simply pits hollowed out of volcanic rock with steel bars blocking the holes. As they ran inside the cells looking for Uno and his comrades, the arms of the few prisoners who were confined in the prison raised up to grab them, begging for freedom.

"Poor souls. It reminds me of the time Gib was locked up in a prison during our escapade in Water 7." Ruru commented, kicking away the arms of some of the prisoners as they ventured deeper into the prison.

"Humph. Pathetic peasants." Matyr spat. 

Jun ignored the prisoners, focusing instead on getting Uno's comrades out of the prison.

"At least that bloodied-up peasant Uno beat told us their cells were at the very bottom." Matyr said, referencing Ishida. After they saw him staggering out of the passageway heavily wounded, they figured that Uno definitely ventured deeper into the prison. The group left Ishida to stagger away, as he was already beaten anyway.

The group stopped running when they saw a young woman with red hair handing a rope down one of the cell-pits.

"Who the hell is that peasant and why is she wearing Uno's clothes?"

"Perhaps because she is Uno, milord." Ruru said, surprising Matyr, but after a minute or two the shock seemed to have subsided.

"Well don't just stand there, help me get them out! " Uno yelled at Matyr and the others. 

Ruru obeyed quickly, pulling the rope for Uno while Jun and Matyr waited for Uno to point where the others where imprisoned.

_Somewhere inside Bisrach_

Elza and her old cellmates ran across the corridors of the prison and into the yard, where many of the prisoners and guards fought. Elza cut down any opposition she and her old friends faced, though there weren't many of them.

"You look well. Here to break your prison buddies right?" The old woman, who served alongside Elza in the maximum security area joked.

"Actually a friend of Rek's had some friends locked here, so we came to help. I didn't even know you guys were still here."

"After you left, there were barely any prisoners left. We were supposed to be executed, but if this place was to remain open and provide paychecks for the warden they kept us alive." The long ryuu master who Jun fought said. "When those revolutionary guys were locked up here they no longer needed us to keep the quota, so they were supposed to execute us tomorrow. Good thing you guys came along and bombed the hell out of the island." 

_Rek vs. Mutant 77_

Mutant 77 raised its multiple arms, scything away anything in its path as it made another charge at Rek. The young noble smirked, realizing this would be easier than he thought if it would fall for the simple trap he planned up.


"Chalk Foundation" Rek muttered under his breath. The stone around him began to change into easily destructive chalk. He skipped up to a pile of rocks that were once a wall that he didn't transmute, and watched as the chalk floor break from the force of the beast's blow.

The scientist however, merely grinned, and jotted down some notes on a piece of paper she procured from within her coat.
" Now to see if Mutant 77 is as agile as we had designed it to be." 

Mutant 77 fell into the lower floors, where several guards where fighting prisoners. The screams of the guards signalled that it had decided to join the fight. After the screaming stopped the monster jumped up from the hole and faced Rek, saliva dripping from its mouth. It roared, bringing down its steel arms on Rek.

Steel clashed with diamond, the steel unable to cut Rek's armor. The impact though, was intense, and was more than enough to damage Rek inside. Mutant 77 roared once again, and swiped Rek towards the hole he created.

"Impressive!" The sicentist said. She walked closer towards Mutant 77, and ordered it to sit. The beast complied with the scientist's order, as she began to write down some more notes on the beast's progress. "Time for a booster shot!" She said cheerfully and threw a test tube filled with liquid at the beast. Mutant 77 swallowed the test tube, and whatever part of its body that was still flesh became steel. 

The young noble stood up from the floor, and scrambled towards the nearest cover he could find in the lower floor, which was a well ornamented-table the guards must've used in safer times. The lower floor was littered with dead people, some with bullet wounds, while many had deep cuts on their bodies. Before going towards cover he inspected some of the corpses, taking a quick poke or two at their dead bodies, and taking a look at some of their weapons. A few moments later the roar of mutant 77 signalled Rek that it had jumped down into the lower floor to come after him. Rek clutched his two pistols tightly, and then began to fire at the beast with the pistol in his right hand.

Mutant 77 dodged the bullets with ease, while those that hit simply grazed off its steel body. It charged towards Rek, but when it came up close to the table Rek was using for cover the stone under its feet collapsed, locking one of its legs in an improvised bear trap. Stone scratched metal, but other than that it did little to injure it. It took Mutant 77 a few seconds to free itself, but that was all Rek needed. 

The young noble shot Mutant 77 in the eye with his left pistol, and the beast roared in pain. 

"Seastone Curse. Worked like a charm." He thought, returning back to his cover and mentally patted himself on the back for wearing gloves today, without which he would not be able to use this double-edged technique. 

Mutant 77 raised its arms to slice Rek, but the young noble struck first, landing another shot at its neck. It continued its attack still, but the slash met steel, which Rek had transmuted the wooden table he used for cover into. At this close range Rek fired a shot into its skull, and the sound of the beast falling on the upturned table signalled the end the fight. 

"Eaiser than I thought." Rek said smugly. 

"Disappointing." The scientist said, watching the whole thing from up above. "But there'll be new experiments waiting for me to observe." She said cheerfully, and left for who knows where.

_Cass vs. the Cloaked man_

Bullet after bullet intercepted each other, with Cass and the cloaked man locked in a stalemate. The few canoneers who remained on deck kept their fire, but the cloaked man's steady stream of fire meant that they were unsuccesful in hitting him.

"I'll have to end this quickly!" Cass thought. Gold dust seemed to emit out of her hands, and enter the heavy rifle she was using to parry the bullets. "I'll have to use giga drill shot!" 

"_This sniper is a strong one. Your will to defeat him is strong, but I fear that attack may not be enough_" The voice inside her said.

"I'll have to try!" Cass fired the shot, the gold dust swirling around it. Before it could form a drill the bullet was intercepted by her enemy. 

Cass almost collapsed. This was the first time anyone's ever prevented giga drill shot. 

"Haha, that all you punks got?" A man in a cloak burst out of the prison, firing 2 rifles at the Windy Dirge. He aimed mostly at Cass, but also fired shots at the ship cannoneers. Cass jumped out of the way, and took out her trusty hand gun.

"LOCK ON!" She said, her eyes focused only on the forehead of the cloaked man, which he left open. The entire movement must have only took a few seconds, as Cass fired the shot directly at him. To her surprise, a bullet burst out of the man's forehead, and intercepted the near-perfect shot. 

"_This is dangerous._" The voice inside Cass said. "_The power of this sniper is too much, you have to go inside the ship and take out the heavy guns!_" It cautioned, but Cass did not listen, and just kept firing wantonly at the man. At this point the man did not even need to fire bullets to parry the attacks, as they were all missing him completely, Cass' hands shaking with disbelief.

"VRAHAHA! Nice aiming, but that's not enough against me!" The man landed on the deck and removed his cloak. He was thin, almost skeletal, and had dark green eyes. He wore no shirt and was barefoot, but he had a dark brown western hat on and a pair of red cowboy pants. 

"The name's Buffalo Ravage, and I'm a gunman!" Rifles bursted out of his skeletal body, and peppered the entire deck. Everyone still on deck fell, while those in the navigation tower ducked for cover. 

Cass was on the floor, bleeding from wounds in her leg and arm. The others were surely dead, as she could see blood pouring out of their heads. 

"Time to die, punk." Buffalo pointed his pointer finger at Cass, which morphed into the barrel of a hand gun. 

For a brief moment, the Monarchs that were still in Bisrach stopped, a sense of wrongness clouding their thoughts. Then, even though most of the fighting had effectively stopped by then, a gun shot rang through as if the shot fired was in front of them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

Anglora headed towards the deck to greet the rest of her new crew and to start her new life. She never did get any time to get to know her new nakama so this would be the best time. The first person Anglora ran into was Annie and her panther cub Muffin. Anglora stopped in front of Annie and gave her a friendly smile.

"Hello, Annie."

Annie smiles back at Anglora. "Welcome back to the land of the living. We were worried about you there for a second," Annie tells the Makaosu woman. 

"By the way thanks for saving me back on Inana Island. I never got to thank you for that." Annie still finds it strange that not to long ago she and Anglora had actually fought on this very ship. The gunslinger looks over to the front of the deck, next to the main mast. That's where she almost killed me Annie muses. And look at us now talkin' like we're old friends. 

"It was my pleasure hon. It just felt right helping you and your friends out," and Anglora genuinely means it. When she defied Darver and helped out this crew Anglora had felt something akin to freedom....or as close to freedom as I've been in a long time she thinks. 

Annie kneels down and grabs up the sleeping Muffin into her arms and nuzzles her face in the Panther's luxurious fur. "Though I wonder how you're old boss is doin right now?" Annie replies. 
_*
At the Makaosu Base....*_
Hawkins sits in the meeting chamber with his arms crossed, he has his feet propped up on the central meeting table and has an annoyed look on his face. He looks at the remaining elite agents and laughs, "Good job boys and girls. Give yourselves a pat on the back," and he starts mock clapping. "PATHETIC!" 3 traitors, that fuckin' Unnamed crew got away again, and even Darver got roughed up. He counts off their failures in his head.  

"I never thought I'd see this organization sink so low!" Hawkins looks over at one of the guards, "Hey you grunts how the hell is Darver doing anyway?" 

*With Clemens....*
As the Pirate woman slashes at Clemens throat with a long knife, the dazed Clemens still has the presence of mind to springboard backwards. Her enemies knife slashes at nothing but air and Clemens manages to roll back to her onto very unsteady legs. 

"You're....the Co-Captain aren't you? Hilda Bonaventura" Clemens asks trying to give herself some time to clear her head. Clemens had read up on this woman's profile. She had lost her husband and three children to the plague and blamed the World Government for not giving medical aid. However the profile never said that she had Devil fruit powers. Clemens makes a mental note to personally castrate the boys in the intel division. 

Hilda curtsies mockingly towards Clemens, "My you even read up on me. I'm so flattered! Now where were we?" she asks. She waves her knife around menacingly and advances on Clemens. Clemens points her right hand towards Hilda, *"Dancing Mirrors!"* Suddenly long mirrors surround the Pirate woman on all sides, caging her in. Hilda freezes and eyes the constructs warily. She stabs her knife into one of the mirrors experimentally but it phases through the surface.  

"Wow this is an impressive power but I think that I have the counter..." Hilda mutters with a smirk. *"GLASS SHARDS!!"* Long sharp pieces of glass in the shape of daggers grow out of Hilda's skin and shoot outwards in an unforgiving storm like multiple bullets. 

Clemens grunts in pain and as she feels her mirrors start to crack. _No way!_ she thinks. Then her mirrors explode into millions of pieces. Clemens feels the feedback of the energy and clutches her head, feeling like someones just taken a hammer to her brain. 

Hilda stands with dozens of glass shards growing out of her skin, "I'm a glass woman, except my glass is as tough as tempered steel," Glass spikes grow out of her fingers. "The perfect counter for a mirror girl like yourself. Ironic isn't it?" 

_This isn't happening!_ Clemens thinks with growing horror, feeling fear for the first time that her powers have been negated. Hilda points both her hands at Clemens and shoots the glass spikes out of her fingers like bullets. Clemens quickly dives away into a mirror and a split second later a mirror appears behind Hilda. Clemens stabs at the back of Hilda's head with a dagger but she hits an invisible wall about an inch from the pirate woman's body. 

"Glass wall!" Hilda laughs. She darts her hand out like a viper and grabs Clemens wrist before she can disappear again. Hilda pulls Clemens out of the mirror and slams her to the deck. "This is for my family!" Hilda says with anger as she stabs at Clemens throat.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 28, 2009)

*Botanica Gardens Island with The Black Sword Pirates.*

"ISLAND SIGHTED CAPTAIN" Simo shouted from the crow's nest. Marc let out a loud snore from the deck and Simo could feel himself getting slightly annoyed. Tetra dumped her glass of water on Marc and he sprang to his feet with a start. "What the fuck" he said rubbing his eyes wearily. "We are approaching the next island captain" Simo said repeating himself. "Climate?" Marc asked yawning loudly. "Spring captain" Simo said looking through his rifle scope. "Wake me when we dock" Marc said flopping on the deck letting out a loud snore. 

A few hours later Marc was woken by his crew who had made port during his nap. Marc got to his feet and peered over the side of the boat at the island. The island was covered in lush green plants and what appeared to be billions of flowers. There were small towns dotted all over the land scape and Marc spied a sign that said Botanica Gardens. Tetra appeared next to him no doubt ready to pester him about one thing or another when her jaw fell upon seeing the island. Marc seized the chance and escaped from beside her snatching his swords up. He strapped them to his back and looked around at his crew.

Smirnov was securing the ship, Fire and Simo were scoping out the island from the crow's nest, Tetra was still lost in the beauty of the flowers. Akawana was looking around for her clothes and Hawthorne was just emerging from his lab to see what was going on. Hawthorne glanced at the island before looking at Marc. "You think maybe we could hold back on the kill everything attitude while we are here?" he asked. "I suppose" Marc said in no mood for an argument. "If someone else starts some shit I am finishing it though." "Good man" Hawthorne said clapping his hands together taking what he could get.

The crew used the row boats to get to the island and Tetra quickly ran off smelling each of the different types of flowers as she went along. Akawana seized the chance to cling to Marc who in a rare mood of not giving a fuck allowed it. Smirnov walked behind Marc and Akawana taking large swigs from his gourd as they made their way towards the town. Simo and Fire were talking about long ranged combat and Hawthorne was examining some of the plant life no doubt considering how they might fare in his lab. "MARC!" Tetra shouted suddenly causing Akawana to release his grip. "What" Marc muttered. "GET OFF THE FLOWERS!" she screamed looking at the trail of trampled flowers Marc had left in his wake.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

Helen has the top of her head placed on the top mast of the ship. Like a trick acrobat the woman is perfectly balanced even as the ship crests over the waves. She's been in that upside down position for the better part of the last three hours and she holds both her hands together as if in silent meditation. Her long blond hair falls down far over her shoulders and waves back and forth as the ship rises and falls. 

Meanwhile Sanya sits crossed legged in the crows nest, looking up at the swordswoman, talking to her about whatever comes to her mind. Helen is a good listener, Sanya thinks, you can just sit there for hours talking to her while she keeps her eyes closed, not even moving. 

".....So yeah like I was saying I really miss the shops up in Sky Island, they had these cute dresses made of cloud silk....I have a couple if you want to see them....I would always go shopping with my mom or friends and we'd find the best deals and stuff. I got this cute dress once that went with these pink shoes that I had but I didn't take it with me when I came down here. Do you like shopping to?" Sanya asks Helen. She thinks that Helen dresses very fashionably for someone who cuts others people for a living. 

Sanya waits for Helen to reply but the woman remains silent and totally zen, with her eyes closed. "Yeah so anyway," Sanya continues without missing a beat, "Like I was saying I miss the shops but so far I haven't gotten a chance to see the shops around this place. I wonder if they have great deals on shoes to match my clothes and.... Sanya happens to look out in the distance as she speaks and suddenly she spots an island far in the horizon. Sanya squints her eyes and nods, yeah its far off but there's no mistaking it she thinks. 

"LAND HO!!!!" Sanya yells. 

Helen immediately opens her eyes and flips to her feet like a cat. "That was a pleasant conversation," Helen tells Sanya. The teenager smiles back, "Oh thanks everyone always tells me that I talk a lot and some people even think that I talk too much but I don't think so. I mean I just express myself...." 

Helen nods, "Good for you," she replies then leaps to the deck below. Sanya follows Helen down still talking. 

The Pirate ship sets full sail and approaches the island which it turns out is quite lush and green. Eddy wakes up from his nap on deck and stretches out his limbs. "Are we there yet?" he mumbles, rubbing his eyes with a yawn. 

Nicobi nods and points in the distance, "It's a Spring island, very green. Many plants and trees." 

Eddy looks at the island in admiration, "Wow its like one big botanical garden!" 

"There's another ship here!" Mathias announces, holding a telescope, "A pirate ship."


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 28, 2009)

"Another pirate ship....interesting..." Eddy whispers.

The Stormy Dawn moves at maximum speed cutting the waves, straight for the docks. The top 5 are ready and prepare themselves.

Nicobi walks towads the edge of the ship with his arms crossed across his chest. Mathias steps next to Eddy and the 2 girls walk closer to the others as well. They all together are staringt he island as they approach it more and more over time.

"Don't seek for troubles with marines, except if there is a reason of course. We will have some fun here and relax ourselves." Eddy says looking straight ahead.
He seems more confident and serious than before. Something is different about h


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2009)

_Makosou HQ, Intelligence Division_

The incident at Inana drastically altered the structure of the Makosou organization. The numbers of the Tero forces where already lower than average after Naibunes, and with Darver's attack on Inana the numbers dropped even lower.

The Intelligence division was buzzing with activity, with Makosou spies all over the Grand Line reporting in news to the base. 

Daran Dolfino was busy the last couple of weeks, organizing Makosou assets all over the grand line. He sat in a desk, dressed in his old Cipher Pol suit, reviewing reports sent in from all over. Agents were crowding around his desk, yelling whatever dire news they had. Right now, it seemed as if the Makosou was about to fall apart.
"Sir, we've lost at least a quarter of Tero forces since Naibunes, and the losses kept adding up..."
"The Makosou's reputation in the black market has soured with Inana's destruction. Many of our backers are already considering shifting assets to other groups..."
"Our connections in the marines are at dangerous risk. The marines have began a series of background checks on every marine not involved in the upcoming war..."
"Many of the smaller revolutionary groups which provide us with a steady stream of recruits for the Tero forces are already diverting their resources to Dragon's army and other less destructive factions..."
"Many of our agents have deserted due to our recent 'failure' in Inana and the lack of reason for going there. We're already spending precious resources tracking them down and silencing them before they become threats..."
"10 of our Grandline hideouts have been compromised due to a crackdown on Makosou activity. 75% of all our dummy bases have been destroyed or identified, while all our activity in the blue seas save for one island base in the south blue has ceased. If this keeps up..."

"The 'Kickass Darver' action figures just aren't selling, sir. Aside from our 'Gesser the adorable crocodile of freedom' and 'Chibi Anglora doll with sparkling action' toys, we aren't selling any of the Makosou action figures. We've already had a net loss of..."

"EVERYBODY QUIET! DOLPHIN STYLE!" Daran yelled, shutting everyone up. 

"I'll forward these concerns to Darver after the next meeting. Till then, find a way to keep this organization alive!" 

The agents dispersed around Daran, but the general chaotic feel of the division was the same. The intelligence division also doubled as the administrative division of the Makosou. Darver's capture of Wyaton enlargened the organization to a degree that someone had to organize things to keep the place running, and since Darver and most of the Elite Agents were either too focused on killing or too incompetent in administrative matters to work, the burden fell on the Intelligence division. The only exception was Anglora, who worked just as tediously as the intelligence division before her betrayal, Hawkins, when the matter concerned some ancient artifact, and Necaroy, though he only bothered to do paperwork when he wasn't executing some unlucky Tero for incompetence.

"These idiots don't even know how to manage a balance sheet! I'm starting to think Darver learned all his organizational skills from the Akatsuki... at least Gil's busy pestering the others to do any chaos here." 

Inside the Makosou kitchen, Gil was replacing all the entrees with duck. He had tied up the cooks and left them in a broom closet somewhere, and was placing a variety of hot peppers into the duck. Moments later he and his rabbits barged into the meeting room, dressed in waiter's clothing and placed the food down on the tables. After which they decided that the other agents needed entertainment while waiting for Darver, so they re-enacted the battle at Naibunes dressed as the other agents, with Gil playing the role as Darver, in an afro.

Daran's dendenmushi rang, and he answered it quickly. "Yes? of course Lord Fasola, I'll arrange for you to transfer to headquarters as soon as possible. Yes sir, I'll be sure to keep Necaroy away from you, I know how much you're creeped out by him." Daran scratched his temple. Things just kept getting better and better. At least his daughter was still in that far-off but peaceful village, living with his wife. 

_The Island of Alcohol_

The fishman crew made landfall at the island of Alcohol, the place where the legendary wine was held. Nila was the first to step out of the ship, curious as to the nature of this island. The smell of sweet beer wafted in the air, and even the wildlife looked as if they were drunk. The trees were bent in random twists and knots, while many of the rock formations where in the shape of wine bottles.

"Daddy always loved wine. I'm sure I'll find him here!" She said, going off into the jungle before the rest of the crew.



_Cass vs. Buffalo_

"Heh. So you can still fight." Buffalo said to Cass, scratching his chin. Seconds before he fired Cass had kicked his arm away and followed it up with a punch to the chin.

Cass' eyes were different now. They were still the same cross-hair irises that showed that she had an ability, but this the cross-hair lines were blue, not red.

"Don't think a sniper is defenseless without a ranged weapon."Cass tells Buffalo with a confident tone.

"Well let's see if you can block this, punk!" Machine guns came out of Buffalo's arm, firing a barrage of bullets at Cass. 

"Rapid Impact." Cass takes out her handgun and fires at all the bullets. She blocks them all, without even having to move an inch.

"Ah, this is interesting. If I remember correctly that there handgun shouldn't be able to fire that fast." Buffalo said with a hint of surprise. "And it shouldn't hold that much bullets, even if it is one of those advanced models Everett seems to be selling everywhere." 

Cass ignores Buffalo, simply shooting him so that this was finally over. Buffalo parries her bullets with his, but one of Cass' shots almost struck him had he not sidestepped in time. 

"Hehe. How fun." Buffalo jumps a few meters away from Cass, and fires several more shots from his machine guns. Cass dodges with unatural speed, and fires a vollet of her own. Buffalo dodges the attack yet again, but this time one of the shots grazed him, scraping his shoulder. 

"You're a tough little punk aren't you!?" Buffalo spat. A bazooka grew out of his stomach, and his arms became covered with the barrels of at least a dozen rifles each. His hands became 8 barreled machine guns, and it was surprising he was still able to stand with all those guns. "Eat this you punk!" Buffalo fires all the guns, but Cass outruns the attack, firing a few shots herself. Buffalo dodged the shots and kept firing, but he was unable to hit Cass. 

"Looks like I'll have to get serious!" All of his guns disappear, and a long, blue rifle emerges from his right arm. He is about to fire, when a small bomb strikes him at his side.

Buffalo turns around, and sees Matyr, his Hapsburg battleglove aimed at him, accompanied by Ruru, Jun, Yumi and her comrades, returning to the ship. Ruru transforms into his hybrid point and charges towards him, while the rest ran towards the ship to aid Cass.

"Looks like I have to go." Buffalo says. He withdraws his blue rifle, into his body, and 8 bazookas take its place on his back. The bazookas fire in unison, sending Buffalo flying away.

"_That was close._" The voice inside Cass said. "_It's a good thing I intervened in that one._"

"Miss Cass, are you all right?" Ruru asked.

"Who was that peasant?" Matyr wondered.

Cass merely smiled, her eyes turning back to their normal crimson, and fainted. Ruru takes her down to the infirmary along with most of the freed prisoners, and after Rek and Elza had made it back the Windy Dirge left Bisrach, the sun rising as they sailed over the horizon. 


_Shabondy_

At the top of one of the many Mangroves of Shabondy was a small mansion, built inside the tree itself. It was modest compared to the opulence of Marieoja, but it had its charm.

"How is everything going?" Oressa Du Mortis asked one of her cloaked underlings.

"All is going as you predicted, milady. In a matter of time we will have defeated your cousins in the Conquista." 

Oressa smiled. She was in a pink dress, with a beautiful necklace around her neck, her long, cloud-like white hair flowing freely without her cloak.

"Excellent. Dismissed." The cloaked man bowed, and left.

"Up already? I thought you'd have slept in." A voice said behind her. The bearer of the voice walks up to her and slouches on the back of her chair.

"I have to keep things working smoothly, you know." She tells the man behind her.

"Let me handle things. Even future family heads need to learn when to rest." The man tells Oressa with a casualness most people wold find strange given Oressa's intimidating status.

"Can you handle it?" She asked, a little amused.

"Of course I can. Who the hell do you think I am?" He says confidently.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

TAJ vs The Salvation Pirates...
Clemens rolls her head away as Hilda's glass spiked fingers stab into the deck where Clemens throat just was. The lady Marine zooms her head up and headbutts Hilda in the face, *BLAM!* and then kicks her off. "I don't need my mirrors to win this battle, Pirate!" Clemens snarls.  

Hilda gets back to her feet and laughs, "Well I'll just cheat and use my powers then," she replies with a chuckle, growing a glass sword out of both her wrists, that lung out like vicious pincers. Clemens draws out another dagger from her belt to compliment the one she already holds. They charge at each other and clash weapons, stabbing and striking at each other. 

Meanwhile on the second Pirate ship Garrick merrily sprints across the deck like a wild man. He holds the crushed bodies of two pirates in each of his large hands and swings them around like battering rams. Blasting away anyone who dares approach. Close by, V viciously slits the throats of any Pirate who gets near him, savoring the moments. He speeds across the deck hurling sharp throwing knives with pinpoint accuracy at the Pirates throats, even hitting one on the eye. 

A frightened Pirate kneels in front of Garrick and begs, "Please sir I'm just a doctor all I do is help the sick and ill. I....." *SQUISH!* Garrick crushes the mans skull under his boot. "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! EAT JUSTICE YOU FRAGGIN CRIMINAL!!!!!" he bellows with a laugh.  

"That was a sinful thing to do my son," replies a voice from behind Garrick.  

"WHO THE FUCK SAID THAT?!" Garrick hollers and he spins around to face the voice. In front of Garrick stands a tall man in dark monks robes. Garrick recognizes him, he's the lead Co-Captain of this sorry lot, Rondell the Priest, with a bounty of over 38 Million. A long man sized sword is strapped to his back. 

Rondell prays with his eyes closed, "Confess now to Oda my son so that your soul may be cleansed,"  Garrick looks at this guy as if he's out of his fucking mind, "FUCK YOU. PIRATE DOG!! I GOT YOUR FUCKIN CONFESSION RIGHT HERE!!!!" Garrick rams his fist at the man's face. 

Rondell opens his eyes with great intensity, *"SPIRIT!"* he chants. Suddenly Rondell's body slumps to the ground in a lifeless heap before Garrick can hit him and Garrick's punch freezes midmotion. The color in Garrick's eyes seems to change and that perpetual evil sneer on his face lightens into a serene visage. 

*"Ah so this is what it feels like to walk in the shoes of a vile murderer,"* Garrick asks himself in a voice that is his and yet not his. He turns around to face the carnage that V is committing and he calmly strides towards the masked man, *"Another sinner who needs repentance,"* he mutters. As V disembowels a fodder Pirate Garrick grabs his shoulder. V spins around whip fast with his dagger but freezes when he sees that its Garrick. he notices something odd in Garrick's eyes. 

*"Repent now,"* he tells V. "What?!" Responds V in confusion. Suddenly Garrick grabs V's throat in a blur and choke slams him onto the deck. 
*
"FACE THE ERROR OF YOUR WAYS!!!"* Garrick hollers at V.


----------



## darthsauron (May 28, 2009)

V stared back at Garrick.  "Are you feeling okay?" he asked, confused.  "Did you not kill enough people?" While V battered 'Garrick' with questions, his hand slid towards a knife at his belt.  The instant his hand was around it, he struck.  The knife slid out of his belt and slashed at 'Garrick's arm.  V didn't want to kill the marine when he still wasn't sure what got into him.  

'Garrick' dropped V in pain.  *"YOU HAVE BEEN GIVEN THE CHANCE TO REPENT, BUT YOU FAILED.  YOU WILL NOW BE PURGED!!!"* 'Garrick' swung his fist at V.  The masked marine rolled out of the way.  As he did so, two knives flew out of his hands at Garrick's legs.  The possessed marine moved with surprising nimbleness and leaped into the air.  V leaped back as the possessed marine's fist slammed into the deck, shaking the entire boat.  

V was knocked off of his feet and flew backwards.  He smashed into and through the railing.  His gloved hand reached up and grabbed the deck.  As he was about to tug himself up, Garrick's boot smashed into his hand.  *SNAP!*  Almost all of the bones in V's hand were crushed.  Beneath his mask, V closed his eye in pain.  As he did so, 'Garrick' lifted his other boot and was about to kick V off of the ship when the butt of a spear smashed into face.  

Garrick stumbled a few steps backwards.  "Another sinner?" he muttered.  "This one must also repent." V slid up onto the deck using his good hand.  Gilmont stood there, his spear in his hands.  Gilmont swung his spear pole again, but this time Garrick's hand grabbed it before it could strike him.  "What's gotten into Garrick?" Gilmont asked.  "I don't know," V said.  "But he's as dangerous as ever.  Be careful." 

V's eyes fell upon the captain's unconscious body.  "Gilmont, hold Garrick off," he said to the fat Seaman Recruit before heading towards the pirate captain.  V didn't know that the captain possessed Garrick, but he wanted that pirate's head.  A knife slid into his good hand and he move over for the kill.     

Garrick pushed away Gilmont's spear and smashed his fist into the fat marine's face.  "REPENT!" Garrick shouted.  Gilmont was knocked to deck.  He had sneaked away from The Dark Justice, thinking about all the alcohol... Garrick's fist smashed into him again.  "REPENT!" Garrick shouted once more.  Gilmont shoved the butt of his spear into Garrick's stomach, sliding him away from the marine.  Gilmont's face was heavily bruised.   

Garrick's eyes fell upon V heading towards the captain's body.  He knew he couldn't make it in time to stop the masked marine.  He quickly closed his eyes.  "Spirit!" he chanted and his eyes opened.  V suddenly stopped short, Rondell's spirit in his body.  Through a bruised eye, Gilmont could see Garrick's odd expression change.  Gone was the serene face he had while fighting Gilmont.  A darker, angrier expression had returned.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2009)

"There's another ship here!" Mathias announces, holding a telescope, "A pirate ship." 

"Really?" Sanya asks. "Wow, other pirates! Maybe their famous! I'll go see!" Before anyone can stop her she's flung herself off the side of the boat. Skimming inches above the water, she moves like a bullet towards the other, ship, veering up quickly when she reaches the hull. There's nobody there, but Sanya notices that the rowboat is gone. Witha quick twitch of her fingers, she's off like a shot towards the island.

The strabgers aren't hard to find, as they're trampling along making lots of noise. Saya shoots over them and their faces turn to the sky, wondering what the hell just happened. Sanya heads over to the Stormy Dawn, her recond complete. "There are like, 6 of them." She said before anyone could say anything else. "And some wolves. But I don't know if the wolves were with them, or if they were fighting the wolves, or whatever. Wolves are really scary, but maybe they were nice wolves. Are there such things as nice-"

"Sanya." Matthias says politely, yanking her out of her thoughts.

"Oh. Right," Sanya says, blushing slightly. "Anyway. One guy looked really big and scary, and another was cussing a lot, and one had this weird staff thingamjig with a blade on the end. They look kinda scary. But not too scary." She adds as an after thought. 

*With Prince...*

"All right, move out." Prince mutters, as the marine group begins to move forward. "Round up every civilian you can find for interrogation, and I mean every. You heard Garrick. Drag them out on here on stretchers if you have to. Now Scatter!" He shouts, suddenly, and the marines fan out. They begin kicking down doors and searching houses, herding frightened civilians towards the town square. Prince sees no abscence of crying children, desperately trying to be soothed by their equally terrified mothers.

But one little kid didn't have a mother.

Prince felt like someone had just stabbed him in the gut. He hadn't known Garrick would make him execute orphans. In retrospect, he should've thought of it, but the idea hadn't crossed his mind. Now that he was looking for them, they became obvious, more motherless children, the hardlook of the street on their faces. They were taking pains to hide themselves, but Prince knew where to look.

_Dammit Garrick. Dammit."_ He watched the growing number of people carefully. They were huddled together, scared and alone, seeking comfort. Prince felt disgusted, but he walked up to a young woman and pulled her to her feet. "Name?"

"Ro-Ro-Rosalyn, sir."

"Rosalyn. Listen. I'm going to need your full cooperation, understand?" Rosalyn nodded tentatively. "Good. The pirates here. The Slavation Pirates. Did you in any way, shape or form, help them?" Rosalyn shook her head, but Prince was no idiot. He knew she was lying. "Rosalyn, I said I need you full cooperation. I'm going to ask again. Did you help the pirates?" Another shake. Prince growled, then grabbed Rosalyn by the collar and looked her in the eyes.

Seconds passed.

Suddenly Rosalyn fell onto the ground, screaming in pure terror. It wasn't unusual, seeing what she had been forced to see. "Rosalyn. Did you help them?" Rosalyn lets out a sob, but nods her head. Prince drags her pver to the side and sets some men to guard her. Then he repeats the process with the rest of the civilians.

Soon there are 2 groups, one who helped the pirates, one who didn't. The ones who didn't have notably fewer people. Prince sighs turning to them. "You guys are free to go. Thank you for your cooperation."

"What's going to happen to them?" A boy asks, clutching his mother's leg like it's his last anchor in the chaos around them. He points towards the other group of people.

"Please. Just....go."


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 28, 2009)

"Oh. Right," Sanya says, blushing slightly. "Anyway. One guy looked really big and scary, and another was cussing a lot, and one had this weird staff thingamjig with a blade on the end. They look kinda scary. But not too scary." She adds as an after thought. 
"No reason to worry then..." Eddy says. 

The Stormy Dawns docks. "Finally land!" Nicobi says.
The pirates land and head straight forward. Everything seems mostly green. Thousand kinds of flowers are all around, butterflies are flying over their heads. The streets are clean and seem like new. There are several men walking around and doing their jobs casually. They all seem very polite and most of them are smiling. 
As they walk even deeper through the town, there are children as well, playing with each other, some of them are passing next to the pirates. The whole town is filled with people. There are many shops and places for good food and drink. The Angel pirates are being seperated over time as each one wants to do something different. Only the top 5 stays together as they continue their way through the town as they want to explore the whole place.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2009)

Eve Vs Helvick (1/2) 

"I won't hold back." Eve spins her spear and thrusts at Helvick, The short man jumps backward just out of the spears reach. "Heh, foo-" He's cut off by the blade stabbing his shoulder. "W...WHA?" He examines Eve's weapon, it's broken into three segments. "A...segmented spear?" Eve smirks. "Trial of friendship." Eve pulls back on the spear, whipping it around as she spins and sends it flying toward Helvick once more.

"Damn it." Helvick slashes with his massive knife and knocks the tip of the spear away, Then charges forward and jumps into the air. "Not good enough." Eve comments, grabbing the first and third segment of her spear, blocking Helvicks Knife as he crashes down. "Take this." She knees the little man in the gut, turns, smacks him with the first segment of the spear, then traps him on the second segement. Between the first and the third as she pushes then two ends down on the back of his head. "Guh...!" He grips the piece of metal and tries to get Eve to losen her grip. 

Eve's eyes seem to vanish into a darkplace, Her grip tightening more and more. "Gu..uh..!!" Helvick's face begins to turn blue, Eve squeezes even tighter. A sudden flash of Jason appears in her mind, Eve shakes her head and losesn her grip. "Grrr..." Helvick coughs and falls to the floor, grabbing his throat. "B...bitch..." He grips his knife and quickly turns to cut Eve, she jumps back, recieving a small cut across her bare stomach. 

"I won't let you do as you please." Eve puts the spear back together, places it on her back and draws the newley refirbished blade that belonged to her ancestor. "Like i give a damn what you will let me do or not." Helvick grabs his throat. "Why did she stop, she could have killed me easily and ended all this..." He thinks to himself. "If she just held on for a few more seconds..." He realizes just how close to death he had come.

"Fuuu..." Eve holds the blade out with her right hand and lets out a deep breath. Slowly, she grips the handle with her left arm and rushes forward, great determination in her eyes. "Heh." Helvick moves his left foot back and hold the handle of his knife with both hands. "Over coming the body!" Eve pivets on her left foot, Spinning and raising her blade into the air. "Heh, My percision is better then her." Helvick thinks to himself, he turns his blade down and slashes upward as Eve crashes down. 

The ground behind Helvic begins to crack, He turns his head to see a large slash in the ground beneath him. "H...how...?!" He turns to look at Eve, her head tilted just enough to avoid his blade. "Percision." She comments, before kicking him in the chest and quickly slashes four times, cuasing the building behind helvick to crumble as he crashes into it. "I'm far stronger, then you." she comments, a small stream of blood dripping down from her chin. "Seems, I didn't avoid it enough." She wipes some blood from her chin and sheathes her sword.


----------



## Michellism (May 28, 2009)

Watermellon Port

The waves sway back and forth rocking a small wooden boat with the symbol Paid painted on the side. The contents inside the boat dance with the motion of the ocean. On the Boat a unconscious man wrapped up in a dusty old carpet rolls from side to side with each passing wave. Leska watches the man as she drinks the last of the fresh water she had in a bottle. Looking threw the empty glass bottle she chucks it off into the vast ocean and looks up at the sky using her right hand as a visor to block the sun. ''It's so humid out here, This is gonna be hell for my skin'' Her vanity becoming her main concern as she brushes some hair out of her face.

We see a small island with numerous docks and ports acting as its borders. Giant Watermellons rose high above the islands highest structures. The island had become famous for its giant Watermellon patch filled with thousands of the super sized fruit whcih they affectionally refferred to as ''Port Forest''. Leska docked dragging the unconscious man with her into town. The architecture of  the island stood out as almost all of the buildings where made out of hollowed out watermellions. Cobblestone paved the bustling street of the eccentric town. Leska arrived at a small watermellon hut with the poorly written sign ''Gate 58'' on the outside. Entering the dim litted smoke filled room the invasive light capturing the attention of everyone in the place.

A heafty bearded man signals Leska over, His face covered in warts he wore numerous rings and a heavy fur coat. ''Here brought you the scum'' She says dropping the poor man ''Now if you will I want my money'' She's excalims placing out her hand with a smile on her face. The man digs into his pocket and throws a stack of wad towards her direction ''I always keep my word'' Said the giant man with a raspy voice giving away the fact that he's smoked the best years of his life away. ''Pleasure doing buisness Kolbart'' She says leaving the room but is stopped in her tracks by two men. ''Leaving so soon Leska, come stay a while enjoy the party'' Kolbart says with a fiendish smile. Leska smiled back though deep down she feared the worst ''No thanks I've got to GO!'' She said as she rammed her elbow in the bridge of one of the mens nose.

The enemy lunge forward towards her as she backfliped  kick him unto a bar table sending crashing down unto the floor covered in drinks. The man with the bloody nose sent a kick towards her direction, She evaded the attack in a fluid dancing motion then sent him flying into the wall with a powerful kick. ''See ya Kolbart'' She said as she rushed out of the place. Kolbart stood up his doughy physique swaying side to side ''GET HER!'' Kolbarts henchmen chased her.

Leska churned some spit and pocketed it in one of her cheeks and then fire out what looked like bullets to a poorly built structure with heavy barrells stack on top of it. As she zoomed under it some of the henchmen where crunched under the falling debris as they tried to catch up. Looking back she noticed she was being followed ''Persistant bunch aren't ya'' She said as her surroundings got darker and darker little did she know she had stumble into Port Forest a forest known for the giant watermellons and the never ending darkness of it.

(OOC: Srry g2g and couldn't change the color because I'm on my phone)


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2009)

"SORU!" Kent shouts, plowing down another wave of marines. He dodges a bullet and with contemptous eas hurls the man into the sea below. "You guys aren't even worth my time," He mutters, sidestepping another attack and slamming a man into...no, through a wall. The Rookie captain soru's again,  searching for more opponents.

"RAGO!" A marine shouts into the den den mushi "RAGO! WHERE ARE YOU???!" WE'RE BEING KILLED OUT HERE!" Kent slams into him and swipes the den den mushi from the air.

"Hey, listen. This is Kent, captain of the Blade Pirates. Yeah. We're in your base, killing your guys, and it's getting kinda boring. So yeah, if you could send somebody a little bit stronger, that would be appreciated. Kthanxbi."

Jorma meanwhile, is still sniping. With deadly accuracy he keeps marines off the backs of his crewmates, winging pellets left and right.

"Hey. You." A man says. He stands in front of Jorma with his hands in his pockets. Jorma nocks a glacier pellet and faces him.

"Bye Bye big guy." He lets the pellet fly, but the man simply holds up his hand. The arm begins to morph, forming a strange hole where his hand should be. A medium sized, black ball then flies from the hole, intercepting the Glacier pellet. "What the..." The marine shrugs.

"I'm a cannon cannon man. I can make any part of my body into a cannon."

"Oh." Jorma says, selecting a Tazer pellet from his bag. "That makes sense."


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 28, 2009)

"What the fuck was that" Marc asked his hair ruffling in the breeze. Simo quickly pulled out his scope and trained it on the sky. "Its moving fast" he said following it in his scope, "if I have not gone crazy it appears to be a sky island native using jet dials." *"Vhat should we do about it captain"* Smirnov asked. Hawthorne looked at Marc expectantly wondering if he would keep his word. "Ignore it" Marc said trampling even more flowers as he went "unless someone fucks with us we ignore everything." Hawthorne almost felt proud of his captain as they made their way into the town.

The crew situated themselves inside a bar and ordered food and drink. Nobody gave them too much thought or attention as they sat and ate. Akawana and Hawthorne were engaged in conversation Marc didn't give a darn about. Smirnov was filling his gourd and swishing it about. Tetra was inspecting her food carefully before eating it. Fire and Simo were engaged in some talk about guns or some shit like that. Marc however was in a foul mood, he had been thinking and thinking about how to make the attack safer but nothing came to mind. And he was sure as fuck not giving that attack up. His underestimation of Hawthorne had almost cost him the battle had it not been for that move. "Everything alright?" Tetra asked spotting the look on Marc's face. "Just fine" Marc grunted shoveling his food into his mouth.


----------



## Vash TS (May 28, 2009)

Leon stands there talking about how fast he is and how fast Karl must be while Karl stood there. Karl watched to gauge how much Leon was paying attention.

"Well enou..." Leon stopped talking and reach for his back and pulled it back with blood

Karl smiled as Leon dropped to his knees his back was covered in blood

"That wasn't hard I guess you aren't as fast as you think you are" Karl said with a smile
Several silver what seemed like spikes embedded themselves into the place where Leon was
"You have moving spikes?" Leon said looking at him curiously

He looked down and saw four wiggling shapes stuck in the deck.

"I felt four hit me, so that's all of them there" Leon said with a smile

Karl's chains shot out after Leon but he disappeared again. A knife came flying at Karl which he grabbed with his coat and held onto it. The knife really was attached to Leon by an invisible wire. He grabbed it with his hand and could feel Leon pulling at it he used the direction to guide his chains they shot strait up in the air. Karl pulled on the knife and down came Leon flying at break neck speeds. The other knife raised Karl took a step back and he got sliced on his cheek as he narrowly dodged the knife. Leon stood there for a second he was well faster than the chains were moving. He swung his knife at Karl's hand, Karl retracted his hand quickly and let go of the knife. Leon blurred again and Karl didn't wait. Chains shot out of his pant legs and grabbed Leon by his ankles. As Leon struggled 12 metal eagles piece him from behind and he falls to his knees.

"More chains?" Leon said breathlessly 
"Yes, my eagles were about to die. I couldn't spend more time waiting for you to do something interesting." Karl said sounding annoyed

Karl's raised his hands in front of him and the chains that were coiling around in the air shot forward and coiled around the man and the metal teeth ripped his throat out. Karl retracted his chains and walked over to the man to retrieve his eagles. He pocketed them and turned to see how Clemens was doing with her fight against the captain.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

Garrick looks around with a confused face and sees Gilmont laying on the floor. "What the fuck just happened?!" he growls. The last thing he remembered he was going to cave in that scum Pirate's face in but then everything went dark. That fuckin' Pirate said something before things went dark, what was it? Spirit or some shit. The profile never said anything about him having a DF power. 

He points at Gilmont,"What the hell are doing here you fat turd?!?" he asks him. 

"Uh I came here to get some booz....eerrr...um I thought you guys could use some help so I decided to back you up," Gilmont says, rising to his feet. 

"Well you haven't done a good job of it fatso. You look all fucked up!" and then Garrick looks down at his own body and see knife wounds and bruises that weren't there before, "What the fuck?!"

"You did this to me," Gilmont responds as he leans on his spear. 

Meanwhile Rondell gets to his feet and narrows his eyes at V as the masked man rushes forward. Rondell unfurls his giant ebony blade and swings it at v in a fast blur causing V to backpedal and wave off his own attack.

"It seems that you do not seek redemption of your soul my son!" Rondell tells V.

V hurls a knife at Rondell's face like a bullet but the Pirate Captain smacks it away with his sword. "I don't need your redemption!" V snarls back, "I just want to see you bleed!" 

Rondell shakes his head in disappointment, "Well then when one confronts a man who cannot be redeemed....then the only course is *damnation*!!" 

Rondell's eyes glow with a dark aura and he stares at V. *"Spirit Finder!"* he exclaims in a voice of power. He reaches his spirit into V's brain and pulls out all the memories of every single person that V has ever tortured and killed, making him relive the experiences from their perspective. Rondell frowns as he searches V's memories, seeing a doctor and a experimental chamber in his minds eye, "What a tragic past you have!" Rondell adds but nonetheless he makes V relive his own torture a hundred times over in his mind. 

Meanwhile at the base of The Salvation Pirates, Lt. Prince has ordered a small group of pirate sympathizers to leave. Suddenly the Marine who Garrick had appointed to watch over Prince get's in the way of the departing group. Behind him another group of Marines also gather. 

"OI! What's this shit!? Captain Garrick ordered that everyone be executed as pirate sympathizers!!" The Marine is a yellow toothed ogre, his name is Orin and he fashions himself a mini version of Garrick. He is a Master Sargent who has served on _*The Dark Justice*_ since the beginning.  

Orin points a pistol at a departing mother who holds a baby in her arms. "Oi woman who be your husband? AND BE HONEST!!!" he snarls. The woman looks down at the ground and starts to tremble, the baby in her arms starts to cry loudly. 

Orin grabs her roughly by the hair and points his pistol at the infants head, "I SAID WHO BE YOUR HUSBAND!?!?" Orin bellows, flashing his rotten yellow teeth. "My.....my....husband is a Pirate!" she cries out. 
*
BANG!*

Orin shoots the woman point blank range in the forehead and she slumps to the ground. Orin glares at Prince and orders his own men to round up the one's that Prince allowed to leave. "You ain't been doin' your job right with all due respect sir!!! EVIL MUST BE PUNISHED BY ALL MEANS NECESSARY'S!!" Orin yells at Prince. He orders the families into a line and prepares a firing squad.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 28, 2009)

Eddy and the others were still having fun, they stopped several times to see, check and even buy new things from the different shops that were all around.

"I need new ....." Eddy thinks and heads straight for a shop just some meters in front of him. He pushes the door and walks inside.

Later....

The door of the shop opens again. A figure of the man walking slowly outside can be seen. Music plays and strong light covers him. It is Eddy.

*"Shit, wrong scene guys!!"* a man shouts. The camera men and the whole staff take all the equipment in a flash and just vanish. 

"Damn, it was good." Eddy thinks as he walks closer to the others. He seems different. He wears torn jeans, a belt, beads on his neck for a necklass and a dark coloured pirate coat over his shoulders.

"And there he is, our pirate captain!" Mathias exclaims.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 28, 2009)

Makaosu Base
The doors of the main meeting dome burst open and General Necaroy strode into the room in full armor. He stopped for a moment to observe the Makaosu elite agents or what's left of them and shook his head slowly. He then went to take his seat. "....... Darver-sama won't be pleased at all....." Necaroy said from within his helmet. 

Suddenly, the doors of the meeting dome opened once again and none other than Darver Grenguo stood in the doorway with a bandaged body. Darver wore an expression of pure rage on his face as he walked into the meeting dome. All was quiet as the Makaosu leader walked in. Two nurses followed behind him with worried expressions. "Darver-sama, you must lie down. You haven't fully recovered!" One of the nurses said.

Darver turned his head a bit to view the nurse out the corner of his eye. She fell back onto the ground from the pure intensity of his gaze. "Make yourselves scarce." Darver said in a dark tone. Both of the nurses ran out of the room.

Darver then took out his den den mushi and contacted someone. "David! Report to the base IMMEDIATELY!" NO EXCEPTIONS." Darver said in a thunderous voice. He then turned to face the rest of the elite agents and General Necaroy. 

"This is an absolute DISGRACE! Only four elite agents remain, we have lost a great number of tero at Naibunes and most of our funding is no longer available."  Darver bellowed in an angry voice.
"You also suffered a defeat at Innana to sir." One of the tero chimed in.

"AURA HONDOU!" *BOOM!* A hole was ripped through the dome and the tero went flying out of sight.

"I cannot and will not stand for such failure coming from MY ORGANIZATION. From now on, each Elite agent will be accompanied by numerous spies from the intelligence branch to ensure no betrayal is afoot.

Darver stopped for a moment and thought. "We won't be able to do anything to big for the moment because of our decreased numbers, but we are going to confront a old rival of mines." Darver said as the image of Nereus popped into his head.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marine Base with Rago
Lt. Commander Rago was putting back on his marine uniform and green cloak after arriving at the marine base from swimming there. Suddenly, his den den mushi sounded off and some men were talking through it.

"RAGO!" A marine shouts into the den den mushi "RAGO! WHERE ARE YOU???!" WE'RE BEING KILLED OUT HERE!"

"Hey, listen. This is Kent, captain of the Blade Pirates. Yeah. We're in your base, killing your guys, and it's getting kinda boring. So yeah, if you could send somebody a little bit stronger, that would be appreciated. Kthanxbi."

A slight grin came across Rago's face as he placed his green cloak with the words 'Marine' aross it over his shoulders. He tossed his den den mushi to one of his marine troops and walked towards the base in all of its chaos.

Rago enters the Marine base and consults one of the marines whose on the ground bleeding. "Lt. Commander-" "Save your breath. Where's the prime intruder?" Rago said, silencing the marine. "On the upper level sir" The marine replied. Rago looked up at the celling and closed his eyes....

_Moments later......_ 
A hole ripped through the floor kent was on and Lt. Commander Rago jumped through it. He stood idle for a moment observing Kent. "You pirates deserve to die. Each and every one of you. Your luck his run out pirate." Rago said in a stern manner towards Kent.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
With the Unnamed Crew
"Though I wonder how you're old boss is doin right now?" Annie says. Anglora looks out toward the sea and watches the waves brush up towards the Infinite Justice. Her expression is quite neutral.

"Knowing Darver, he's probably in an outrage because of his recent loss of agents. We haven't heard the last of that man. He'll be on our trail again to try and eliminate us. Mostly because I've recently joined this crew. Anglora said plainly.

She turned to Annie and looked at her in the eyes with a serious expression. "I'd hate to put you all in such a dangerous position. Are you sure you want to harbor me aboard your crew?"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
With the Angel Pirates
Mathias walked around the island of Bontanica Gardens with a face of boredom. There wasn't anyone for him to spar against or anyone for him to challenge. He couldn't train, which means he wouldn't advance in his skills, which ultimately means he wouldn't advance towards his ultimate goal of becoming the world's greatest martial artist.

"How about we take a quick break in that bar?"
Mathias says, pointing at the bar the Black sword pirates had just entered.


----------



## darthsauron (May 28, 2009)

V stopped short, shuddering.   He saw every single murder that he had committed replay itself.  He felt his throat being slit, his neck snapping... However,  one memory was missing.  When V was fourteen.  Back when he was still known as Torall Jackheart.  Even with thousands of murders going on around him, he still did not feel that one happening.  

_Fourteen years earlier..._ 

Torall Jackheart sat on a cliff by the beach.  Water was was slowly washing up on the dry land.  Torall could see a boat in the distance.  His dark brown hair was flying in the wind.  The boat was probably another pirate raid.  The stupid pirates who raided obviously didn't know there was an ex-marine who had been to the Grand Line on the island.  The young teenager got up.  He didn't realize the significance of the boat he just saw.  He didn't know that boat would change his entire life.   

Torall headed back to the town.  There was something he needed to do.  He walked into his father's shop and took one of the knives while his father was dealing with a customer.  He left the shop and looked around.  Several armed men were already running to deal with the incoming pirates.  Torall finally spotted the person he was looking for, then slipped into an alleyway.  "Krillon, come here.  I want to show you something," Torall shouted to his younger cousin.  

The twelve year old Krillon Jackheart obeyed and ran towards Torall.  "What?" he asked sullenly.    "Over there." Torall pointed towards the ground.  "There's nothing- Mmphh!" V's hand covered Krillon's mouth.  Torall leaned forward and whispered into Krillon's ear.  "Don't you and your friends ever try tease me with a prank like that again.  You understand?"  The young boy nodded, and Torall released him.  

"I'm telling father you attacked me!" Krillon said and was about to run off when Torall pulled out his dad's knife.  "Stay back." Krillon smirked.  "You're not going to hurt me, fatface," Torall's young cousin teased.  Torall angrily ran forward and gutted his cousin.  Krillon slumped to the ground, dead.  Torall suddenly saw what he had done.  He stood there, bloody knife in hand.  He would have to blame it on the pirate raid.  Torall dropped the knife, turned and ran.  

_Now..._ 

V felt a spiked knife slide into his gut and watched as the masked marine twisted it as Taskforce Absolute Justice and the Unnamed Crew duked it out.  V suddenly realized why he wasn't experiencing that murder.  It never happened.  He remembered 'Krillon' telling him that all his memories were false... Planted by the Doctor.  V had been shocked that Krillon didn't remember that he was the one who had killed him.  Obviously the Doctor left it out the agent's briefing.  

Using all of his murderous willpower, V snapped out of his experiences.  He pretended to be shocked, staring at the ground unmoving.  The captain walked up to him.  "Now do you see the error of your ways?" he asked.  Using the last of his strength, V's good hand stabbed directly at the pirate's stomach as Rondell asked him the question.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 28, 2009)

Darver stopped for a moment and thought. *"We won't be able to do anything to big for the moment because of our decreased numbers, but we are going to confront a old rival of mines."*

Suddenly a slice can be heard by everyone in the room. The sound sends shivers down the Teros' spines. Part of the wall collapses leaving what looks like an entrance in the wall. A man in a gray suit of armor slowly walks through, "So, seems like you're looking for new recruits," 

He continues walking towards the enraged Darver. Whether it's his knight bravery or lack of knowledge about Darver Grenguo, but there are very few men who would approach this enraged Makaosu leader in such a manner. He stands in front of the table and removes his helmet, allowing the Makaosu to get a better look at his face then they had from the small opening in the front of the helmet. He has slightly long silver hair and a few cuts on the side of his face. 

He takes the broadsword that he was wielding and stabs in into the ground, "My name is Lance Brimtale, a strong warrior from the Knights of Tensei. They have requested that I join your orginization as one of your agents, to get a better look at how things are ran," He looks around at the battered crew and the even more injured Darver, "But judging from your current condition, it seems that a partnership may seem a bit too much for you all to handle at the moment..."

Though a very loyal man, he is not very impressed with the Makaosu leader's display. He is used to the finely oiled machine that is the Knights of Tensei. The smooth dealing slave trading organization that goes back to ancient times. Their specialty: Dragon capture, scale selling and murder if neccessary. Their strict code of honor is the only reason that Lance is even appearing before Darver. The leaders wish to form an alliance with what at first appeared to be a strong new power. 

However, what they've seen from recent events has them concerned, but Lance will be the deciding factor if the alliance goes over well or not, "So, what shall it be?" He says, keeping a grip on the hilt of his blade, just incase.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 28, 2009)

*Botanica Garden Island with The Black Sword Crew*

The crew got up to left throwing money on the counter as they left. Marc snatched a bottle of rum from the counter as they left and Smirnov threw open the door and stood aside allowing the others to pass through first. On the way out Marc bumped into a large man that had been strolling in. He wore a robe with a swirling patter on it, under the robe he wore a white vest and black cargo pants. He was pretty tall and very muscular, his white and black hair was pulled into a pony tail and he had a few tattoos on his face. Marc got ready to swear loudly but then he remembered his promise. "Sorry" he mumbled under his breath looking at the strange man. Hawthorne could not wipe the smile off of his face.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2009)

"David! Report to the base IMMEDIATELY!" NO EXCEPTIONS." David blinks and looks down at his Denden mushi. "Pff, Leaves for so long and comes back all pissy." only Davids hand can be seen shutting up the Denden mushi. "I'm busy damn it." blood drips down his elbow and he begins to turn and walk off. "Training isn't complete yet." He speak in a sigh, slowly more of his body comes into view, his hair drenched with sweat and blood, his face almost completely red. The ground where he was standing flooded with the smell of fresh plasma. 

"but Anubis is almost complete." He grins, From behind, there seems to be a nearly completely burned down forest, the black fire spreading further and further. A sharp whistle comes from David's mouth and a large dog fish pops out of the water. "RUFF!" it's bark shakes the ground. "Take me back to the base." David jumps up and lands on it's head. "the boss can't seem to wait."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2009)

*BANG!*

Orin shoots the woman point blank range in the forehead and she slumps to the ground. Orin glares at Prince and orders his own men to round up the one's that Prince allowed to leave. "You ain't been doin' your job right with all due respect sir!!! EVIL MUST BE PUNISHED BY ALL MEANS NECESSARY'S!!" Orin yells at Prince. He orders the families into a line and prepares a firing squad.

Prince reacts with lightning speed, grabbing the man by the collar and kneeing him in the balls. Orin screams, and Prince pushes him away. "You obey _my_ orders Orin. And you are out of line." He sanps his fingers for no apparent reason. "Go ahead Orin." Prince saya coldly. "Shoot the prisoners." Orin stares, but raises his gun and fires.

*Bang!*

Orin's lifeless body crumples to the ground, blood pouring from the place he had shot himself. Prince says nothing, but drops the illusin he had place around the man. Reality pops back into effect and everyone stares at Orin's body.

"Why the hell..." Someone mutters, "Did Orin shoot himself?" All eyes turn to Prince, who says nothing.

"Any man who wants to obey Garrick's orders over mine, please setp forward." One man tentatively steps forward, and Prince shoots him dead. "Now then. You all are free to go." He says, pointing at the captives. All the captives. They stare in open mouthed amazement. "GO!" Prince roars, and they're off like lightning. "How unfortunate," Prince says, turning back to his men. "The pirates attacked and the prisoners escaped in the confusion. Luckily we only lost 1 man." He motions towards the marine he had shot. "Poor Orin as well. He was always...unstable." He turns. "Make it look convincing. Burn the village. Then get back to the ship."

*With Kent...* 

A hole ripped through the floor kent was on and Lt. Commander Rago jumped through it. He stood idle for a moment observing Kent. "You pirates deserve to die. Each and every one of you. Your luck his run out pirate." Rago said in a stern manner towards Kent.

"Oh, goodie." Kent says drily, turning to face Rago. "You look fun. Hybrid point." Suddenly his body begins to bulge and twist, orange fur growing rapidly all over him. He smiles slightly and soru's forward, but Rago manages to dodge. "Heh. Cool. You're the first guy on this base who's managed to keep up with that." Kent growls. He kicks upward and Rago dodges, hitting Kent viciously in the stomach. Kent growls and rolls backward. "Alright tough guy. Let's go."


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2009)

Jason Vs Kanon (final fight woo) 

BAM! Jason throws an uppercut and knocks Kanon backward, he quickly blows past him, spins and kicks him even further into the air. "flight mask." He replaces his speed mask with his flight mask and flies up into the air for a few seconds, the mask shatters, Jason puts on his strength mask, spins and slams both fists into Kanons stomach sending him back into through the dock and into the way. 

THUD! Jason lands on a building, the wind picking up more, lightning begining to rain down on the town. "You did it~" Eve cheered, the remaining pirates seemed to stare in shock, giving the shipwrights the chance for a comback. Nolan stood at the dock and smirked. "Well i'll be damned, A pirate crew helping people." He shook his head. "woo! go jay!" Bolt clapped his hands before a bolt of lightning struck and caused him to freeze up. 

"good job jason." Belle tried to hold back laughing at Bolt. "Aye cap, I be impressed." Rex commented from a building across the street from Jason, holding onto a badly bruised and slightly burnt Kama. "Just.. barely escaped..." He gave a thumbs up to Jason. The only one not cheering seemed to be Jason himself. His eyes remained focused on the hole in the dock. "Hey, Lighten up will yah!" Nolan shouts. "You beat him, End of story!" 

SPLASH! a hand jets out of the water and grips the dock. "shit." Nolan jumps back and Kanon slowly pulls himself out. "Get down here." He punches the building jason is on and cuases it to crack, Jason jumps into the air and Rex quickly throws out a string net to catch him, pulling him over to his side. "I said." Kanon rushes through the rest of the group, Knocking the shipwrights aside. "Get." He jumps out of the way of the rest of the LTP. "DOWN HERE!" Kanon spins and kicks the building, causing it to shake. "Time to go." Kama comments. "Aye!" Rex jumps to the next building. 

Jason remains on the crumbling one however. "Oi! Jay! Get over here!" Kama shouts. "It's my fight. get everyone out of here." He jumps down and raises his leg to heel drop Kanon. "Ah, Impressive." Akuma rubs his chin. "Who're you?" Bolt turns and looks at Akuma. "Oh? We haven't met?" He rubs the back of his head. "I'm no one really." He smiled. BOOOM!!! Jason and Kanon make contact, Both of their legs seem to be locked. "I'm tired of you!" Kanon throws a left hook, Jason catches it and kicks off of Kanon. 

"Genbu mask." He switches masks once more, this time transforming into his Genbu state. "Wh..What the hell is that!?" Akuma steps back, shocked. "What's wrong with this guy..." Bolt sweatdrops. "That wont help!" Kanon throws a right straight, Jason leans back and quickly goes for a headbut, meeting Kanon's fist head on... litterally.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 28, 2009)

Botanica Gardens
Marc got ready to swear loudly but then he remembered his promise. "Sorry" he mumbled under his breath looking at the strange man. Hawthorne could not wipe the smile off of his face.

Mathias was pushed back a bit from when Marc bumped into him. He looked examined Marc for a moment then turned his head towards the wall of the bar where a bounty poster for a 26,000,000 beri pirate was displayed.

"I think I should be the one to apologize, Marc Gomes." Mathias said raising a brow at Marc. "That's a pretty hefty bounty you have there, 26,000,000." Mathias said in a bit of admiration.

"Though, the rumors that accompanies his bounty aren't so pleasant. I've heard about him from my time in Quam. This man is dangerous." Nicobi chimed in.

"Is that so? He doesn't appear dangerous at all to me. " Mathias said. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Makaosu Base
General Necaroy stood up from his seat upon seeing Lance enter and his proposal to Darver. 

"......A Knight of Tensei? I know exactly who you people are....." Necaroy said eyeing the man from under his armor.

"So, what shall it be?" He says, keeping a grip on the hilt of his blade, just incase.

Darver didn't even turn around to face the knight, the look of rage still fresh on his face. "Take a seat, Lance Brimtale of the Knight's of Tensei." Darver said as he closed his eyes and sighed a bit, trying to calm himself down. Having this must rage was completely out of Darver's character.

Necaroy's eyes followed Lance as he made his way through the room. ".....It would be much unwise for you to try anything. As you can see, there are 4 fully capable agents seated here and not to forget me....." Necaroy warned the knight.

"It's alright Necaroy. Daran reported to be from the Intelligence branch that the Knight's of Tensei would be sending a representative to greet us. I just didn't know that it would be so soon, and that this man would be able to cross the treacherous whirlpools that surround this base and the security." Darver commented in a rather impressed manner. "And an alliance with the Knights will work more to our favor in the long run."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

Clemens and Hilda exchange vicious dagger strokes on the deck of the second Pirate ship. The Pirate woman is faster and more experienced and Clemens gradually begins to slow down and tire.

_Can't keep this up!_ Clemens thinks frantically. She lunges forward with her Dagger but Hilda forms a glass wall in front of her. *BLAM!* Clemens dagger smashes against the steel tough glass. Hilda touches the glass wall with her right hand and smirks, *"GLASS SHARDS!"* she echoes. The wall splinters apart into hundreds of tiny glass spikes. She sends them flying at Clemens. The lady Marine tries to shield her body but the glass pieces rip into her. Clemens falls backwards in a bloodied heap. She tries to crawl away, _it can't end like this_ she thinks,_ I still have so much to do!_ 

Hilda moves in for the final kill, "All you Marines are the same. Serving this corrupt government! I LOST MY FAMILY BECAUSE OF THE MEN YOU SERVE!!!! VILE AND EVIL BASTARDS THE LOT OF THEM!!!!" she yells with an insane light in her eyes. "Everytime I kill one of you it makes my pain only a fraction less then what it is but I won't stop....EVER!!"  

Clemens furrows her brow as she listens to this mad woman's rant. _How dare she accuse me of being corrupt?! Everything I've ever done has been for Justice!_ Clemens thinks. However deep down this woman's words strike a chord of truth within Clemens soul and she sees herself for what she truly is and Clemens doesn't like it. _Fuck the truth!_ Clemens thinks. 

As Hilda raises a sharp glass sword over Clemens head suddenly Clemens yells in anger. *"SEPARATION ANXIETY!!"* This is the move she used to execute the traitorous Commander Colt. A mirror forms around Hilda's neck. Clemens raises her right hand and forms it into a fist. Suddenly the mirror flies upwards taking Hilda's head with it. The Pirate woman screams in horror as her head is removed from the rest of her body but somehow she remains alive. 

Clemens slowly gets up to her feet, her leg trembling. "To hell with your pain!" Clemens snarls at Hilda. "The world is full of pain and there would be even more pain in the world if it weren't for the Marines who protect you. We're not perfect but its the best you've got...SO DEAL WITH IT!!" Clemens opens her right fist wide and the mirror connected to Hilda's head, pretty much the only lifeline she has, disappears. Hilda's head falls to the deck like a lifeless lump of flesh, her eyes and mouth expressing utter horror. Clemens spits at her and then kicks the severed head out into the ocean.

Meanwhile on the Pirate flagship of the Salvation Pirates, Rondell lets loose a gasp of shock as V stabs him in the stomach. His spirit powers demand his absolute concentration and he couldn't defend in time. Rondell clutches V's blade as blood seeps out of his mouth. He looks at the masked man in the face and smiles at him. 

"It's never too late to seek forgiveness. Don't let one man's twisted machinations define your destiny. Be your own man and...."

"AH SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!" Suddenly Garrick appears and wraps his meaty right hand around Rondell's throat. Then Garrick casually rips off the pirates head and headbutts it into the water, like a soccer player. "Have a nice swim GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"   

Garrick looks at V and nods at him, "Good job!" Garrick looks back at Gilmont, "Not you though you turd!" All around the deck lay the bodies of dead Pirates. Suddenly Garrick's personal den den mushi rings. Garrick answers it, "GO AHEAD!!"

*"Sir our snipers on the other side of the island have reported women and children escaping through the forest, also others are tying to escape on boats..." *

Garrick had secretly placed a detachment of his core of elite snipers to cover the island should any civilians try to escape. "Burn them to hell and relay the order to the cannoneers!" Garrick growls.

Suddenly the cannons of _*The Dark justice *_ aim towards the forest of Bluebell Island where the escaping civilians were sighted. 40 thunderous cannon shots echo from the ship and bombard the trees, lighting it up into an inferno. A minute later another 40 shots hit and then again and then again. Meanwhile at the edge of the forest, Garrick's snipers hide in the bushes, picking off anyone unlucky to make it through the cannon barrage. 

Garrick smiles, feeling a warmhearted sense of ease the way he always does when justice has been served. He looks at V and taps him on the shoulder. "The good guys win again! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 28, 2009)

"Is that so? He doesn't appear dangerous at all to me." Mathias said. Marc could feel his hand twitch in anticipation as he considered reaching for his sword. Hawthorne looked at the scene expectantly but Marc decided to remain calm. Without saying a word he stepped aside to allow Mathias to pass. However Mathias stepped aside as well allowing the crew to leave first. Fire and Simo filed out still absorbed in their own convo. Tetra filed past Marc pleading him with her eyes not to start anything. Hawthorne allowed Akawana to leave first before glancing at Marc no doubt thinking to himself when would Marc's patience run out. Smirnov let go of the door and stepped out nodding slightly to the duo that stood in front of the bar. "I must apologize" Marthias said. "I feel I have insulted you with my last comment, my name is Marthias." "Don't worry about it" Marc said flatly stepping past Marthias. Just before he was out of range Marc activated his fruit increasing the gravity around himself and the two strangers to his maximum limit. "Its not a problem at all." Marc said smiling as the men began to feel the effects of his gravity.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2009)

*On The Ruins of Kata Island, The Organization main base...*

Neres sits idly in his office, pushing pieces around on a map of the grand line. Innana had yeilded more rewards than he would've thought possible. He smiled slightly, and the door opened.

"I absolutely _love_ what you've done with the place Nereus," Salia says, slipping in through the door. Her long red hair falls down to her waist, even though the majority of it is pulled up into an elegant bun held together by a pair of needles. She flashes Neresu a bright smile and sits in a chair facing opposite of him.

"Salia. First here, as usual." Nereus says, looking up. "Oh, yes, the base."  He adds distractedly. Most of the island had been destroyed nearly 70 years earlier, but a large spire had remained, farthest from the spot Darver and Nereus had battled. The base sat at the top of the spire, and extended down though it. "Are the other on their way?" Salia smiles.

"Donald's just outside, waiting for Arkins. Creed should be-"

"Right here Sal." Creed says gruffly, walking in with the other two Captains. They each take their seats, Nereus standing.

"Gentlemen." He says after a pause. "Salia. It's been quite a while since we've all been together."

"4." Salia says matter of factly.

"Yes. 4. I trust you all have made yourself familiar with the Innana incident?" everyone nods. "Donald?" Nereus says, arching an eyebrow. The ginat of a man sits in his oversized chair, fingering the hilt of his blade idly.

"Oh yes!" He replies in a voice that shakes the entire room. "Lots of bad people. Island go boom!" Nereus smiles.

"Good enough Donald." He says, turning towards the window. "Now, as you'll all most likely agree, I see a new wave of Supernovas on the rise. I see oppourtunities." He hands his Captains several thick informational packets. "Familirize yourselves with the rookies. Your rooms have been prepared." The Captains stand and exit the room, Salia blowing Nereus a kiss before she leaves.


*With Prince...*

Prince watches in horror as the civilians are gunned down. "No..." he says, staring at the battered, broken bodies. "NOOOOOOO!" A geyser of flame shoots into the sky and subsides, leaving no scorch marks.

"What was that? Interesting power..." Someone says. Prince whirls, staring down the group of pirates. Blind rage courses through him as he stares at him. "This is YOUR fault!" He shouts, drawing his sword. "YOUR FAULT!" Hundreds of Princes appear behind him, all attacking in unison. The small group of pirates doesn't even have a chance as the enraged marin cuts them all down. "Tsubaki. More Pirates dead ahead. I'll leave them to you."" He sheathes his sword and bounds away, using his illusion abilites to help cloack himself and any surviviors of the slaughter. He's still determined to help anyone he can.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 28, 2009)

*On Wine Island*

"So where di rass di liquor deh? Ginkai asked looking around the island scratching his head. Kai looked at Ginkai annoyed, "focus more on keeping out of trouble and less about alcohol." Feeling bored Ginkai reached into his bag and took out his pipe, grinder and a stalk of ganja. He quickly set about grinding it up and stuffed it into his pipe. Lighting the pipe he exhaled loudly. "Alright wah unnuh seh we a do now?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 28, 2009)

With the Black Sun pirates

"Alright wah unnuh seh we a do now?Ginkai asked, Kilik understood little of what the seemingly permanently intoxicated orca type Fishman said but this sentence belonged to that little bit of "Weird-speak"(As Kilik referred to it) that he could understand.Well maybe understand would be putting it wrong, let's just say he assumed he had translated it correctly.

"I say we just start looking around, crack some skulls if we have to, until we find what we're looking for."Kilik didn't really have much interest in the wine, he was just looking for fights and assumed that drunk people would be able to offer him that."How about we split up?, teams of two."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

*With TAJ....*
Clemens leans against the railing of the ship holding her midsection. Her formerly pristine Marine coat is shredded and covered in blood. She forms a mirror in front of her face and looks at her face, she frowns as she sees various cuts and her forehead is bruised. "DAMMIT!" she yells, pounding her fist against the railing and she kicks the headless body of Hilda for good measure. "You pig!" 

She has always been proud of her looks afterall its what got her noticed in the first place and its partially why she is where she is right now. Karl approaches Clemens, looking like he's been in a tough fight as well. "Are you alright?" he asks her. 

Clemens shrugs and spits out a tiny glob of blood, "No, but I'll live." SHe chuckles bitterly, "Tell me something Lieutenant do you think what we did here today is Justice?" she asks him. 

*With Helen...*
Helen had chosen to return to the ship to continue her training. She stands atop of the railing of the ship with a heavy looking stone in her hands with a rope strung around it that goes all the way around her waist . 

"Well here goes nothing!" she exclaims. Helen dives into the water with the stone and then lets the stone fall into the deep like an anchor. She resurfaces above the water and clears her eyes. Suddenly she feels the heavy stone tug on her waist, trying to pull her under. Helen sinks to chin level, her mouth barely above the surface of the choppy waves. She struggles to tread water but then Helen closes her eyes and breathes deeply focusing her inner spirit to be calm and balanced. 

When she opens her eyes she manages to stabilize her position in the water and her head rises slightly. "Okay backstroke," she mutters. Helen swims around the ship, doing laps, the stone doing its best to pull her under all the while.  

_*With Annie and Anglora...*_
Annie shurgs at Anglora's concern. "Ah don't worry about it. We're wanted as it is. That Darver will get whats comin to him sooner or later." The gunslinger crosses her arms and smirks, thinking about how much better she did against Hawkins for that brief time before her body gave out on her. It tells her that she and most likely her mates as well have all progressed faster then the Makaosu have. 

"I have a feeling Darver's organization is in the pits right now and they won't always be stronger then us!" she assures Anglora confidently.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 28, 2009)

_On the Infinite _

Shin had finished eating his meal, being the inconsiderate slob that he was, he just left the tray, breadcrumbs and cigarette buds and all, right there as he left. Leaving it for someone else to clean up.He felt quite bloated after the large meal, and started to walk around a bit in an attempt to make him feel less like.....Well a fatty, Shin was surprisingly conscious about his weight even though he fast metabolism coupled with his intensive training made it so he never really gained weight.This fear of becoming fat probably originated from growing up with a santa-shaped father.

On his "walk" Shin first stopped by the helm where Alph was manning the steering wheel."So tin-man, when will be arriving at....."He suddenly realized he had no idea where they were heading."....Someplace?"Alph stared at Shin for a while, emulating a frown."Are you holding your stomach in?"An somewhat emberassed Shin denied it though, but the slightly strained facial expression gave it away.

"So?"Shin quickly tried to get the conversation back on subject."2,4 under these conditions."With an answer to his question Shin went on his way again.

Next he encountered Annie and Anglore, who were having an conversation."Why, it's our newest crew member."Shin said to Anglore as he approached them."I see you're up again."He then looked at Annie."Did you two already talk about her role in the crew?"That usually was important in a standard pirate crew, then again they had three captains and not even a crew name so they weren't really a standard crew."We could use a masseuse or a stripper, but I'm just throwing around ideas here."Both were probably offensive, but Shin wasn't considerate enough to realize that, so he just went along with bringing up a few of the positions from his dream crew.

To make it slightly less offensive he also offered them to Annie, well not really less offensive but at least he didn't just offend Anglora alone now."How about you Gunslinger-chan?, both of them are open to you as well since you don't really do anything around here."In Shin's mind he was the captain, Tatsu was the first mate and Annie.....Well Annie just had a big mouth and did nothing.

Though Shin had a more serious request for Anglora, namely he wanted to know more about the Makaosu agents and in specific their fighting styles so that he could start working on specific sub-styles of his fighting style in order to take a Makaosu down.With their history they were bound to run into one, or more, sometime in the future and it was likely that Shin wouldn't have progressed enough in speed and strength to defeat an agent so he would have to do it with technique.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 28, 2009)

On the Infinite Injustice-

As soon as the group had gotten back to the ship Tatsu had gone straight to his room without saying a word to anyone. He lied in his bed, looking at the ceiling, "How dare those bastards try to say they're my parents..." Visions of him being taken by the circus and all of the hardships he had to deal with flashed through his mind. 

He shot up to his feet, sweat rolling down is cheek, "But what did he mean when he talked about my brother, and my uncle. My brother has...a real job?" He thinks back to his fathers words and keeps replaying them in his mind.

*At the Makaosu meeting-*

"......A Knight of Tensei? I know exactly who you people are....." Necaroy said eyeing the man from under his armor.

"You people?" Lance says slightly offended by mostly suprised, "We have been around longer than you have existed, and you should be humbled that one of their valued Knights were sent to join your rag tag group of pirates," he says firmly.

General Necaroy stood up from his seat upon seeing Lance enter and his proposal to Darver. 

"So, what shall it be?" He says, keeping a grip on the hilt of his blade, just incase.

Darver didn't even turn around to face the knight, the look of rage still fresh on his face. "Take a seat, Lance Brimtale of the Knight's of Tensei." Darver said as he closed his eyes and sighed a bit, trying to calm himself down. Having this must rage was completely out of Darver's character.

"Good to see you've regained your composure, I hope to see the true leadership that I've heard so much about in practice," Lance removes his blade from the ground and sheaths it on his back. He then takes a seat at the table.

Necaroy's eyes followed Lance as he made his way through the room. ".....It would be much unwise for you to try anything. As you can see, there are 4 fully capable agents seated here and not to forget me....." Necaroy warned the knight.

"As you can see, I have not been sent here for my dazzling social skills. I am well prepared to defend myself if need be, where it against 4 or 4000," he says sternly, "And as for you, well I'm sure you're familiar with the analogy of a wolf in sheep's clothing. Well a sheep in wolf's clothing is certainly no wolf," he says refering to Necaroy's armor.

"It's alright Necaroy. Daran reported to be from the Intelligence branch that the Knight's of Tensei would be sending a representative to greet us. I just didn't know that it would be so soon, and that this man would be able to cross the treacherous whirlpools that surround this base and the security." Darver commented in a rather impressed manner. "And an alliance with the Knights will work more to our favor in the long run."[/QUOTE]

"It was nothing compared to the training we all go through to achieve our status as Knights," he says refering to the whirlpools, "And we hope that the Makaosu will be a strong ally to us as well, once you've fully regained your power as a group. I will be happy to assist in that as well," 

With James-

He wanders through the town, drenched in water from the storm. "Where is everyone! I'll use my amazing monkey senses to find them..." he closes his eyes and listens. At first he only hears the wind blowing, but then he begins to detect faint voices, but can't quite tell where they're coming from.

Then, *BOOM!* he hears a loud crash, "Ahah! I knew they would work!" he says proud of his ability to hear a crash that could be heard all over the island.

He makes his way to the area with the others and climbs on top of a building, "LETS GO CAP! TAKE EM' OUT!" he cheers, "YEA! THAT'S IT!" he continues to cheer as the fight goes on, "ALRIGHT! LETS TAKE THIS GUY OUT ALREADY! I'M GETTIN' SOAKED OUT HERE! AND WET FUR WILL STINK UP OUR NEWLY FIXED BOAT!" They all turn to James, *"SHUT UP!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

After 200 laps around _The Stormy Dawn _ Helen detaches the rope from around her waist and lets the heavy stone sink to the bottom. "Well that was invigorating," she mumbles as she swims back to the ship. Helen climbs up a rope ladder and heads back to her cabin to take a hot shower. 

Twenty minutes later Helen disembarks from the ship and heads towards town to see what the others are up to. As she walks past some children Helen admires the lush greenery of the island. All types of plants and flowers dot the landscape. Helen takes  deep breath of the fragrant flowers and smiles. I can see why they call this place Botanica Island she thinks. 

Helen asks a local woman where the best place to get a drink might be and she's directed towards the local tavern. As Helen arrives at the bar she witnesses the aftermath of the encounter between her crewmates Nicobi, and Mathias, and Marc. Helen immediately focuses on the man carrying three black swords strapped to his person. A shirtless fellow with a pair of tattoo's on his biceps. Helen passes him by and stares at his swords curiously and instinctively fingers the handle of her cursed blade but then she drops her hand at her side and walks on.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 28, 2009)

Makaosu Base
"As you can see, I have not been sent here for my dazzling social skills. I am well prepared to defend myself if need be, where it against 4 or 4000," he says sternly, "And as for you, well I'm sure you're familiar with the analogy of a wolf in sheep's clothing. Well a sheep in wolf's clothing is certainly no wolf," he says refering to Necaroy's armor.

Necaroy chuckled a bit at this comment. "......Under my armor is something much more horrifying than a wolf I'll assure you....." Necaroy commented referring to his devil fruit ability. "........Would you like to experience it first hand Tensei Knight........?" Necaroy said while he grabbed the hilt of his sword.

"That will be enough General." Darver said sternly as he went to take his usual seat at the head of the meeting table. "Lance Brimtale is now a Makaosu Elite Agent. You wouldn't want to go making enemies with an ally."

"......Yes Darver-sama. Though, we haven't even tested the strength of the Tensei Knight. How are you so sure that he is capable of fulfilling the void position.......?"  Necaroy questioned.

Darver closed his eyes once again as he continued to calm himself down. He was regaining his usual indifferent expression. "Are you questioning my judgement General? The Knights of Tensei are known for their extraordinary skills in combat. They are truly a forced to be reckoned with. From my time in this world, I've experienced many things." Darver said opening his eyes.

"........I see. You speak as if you are old Darver-sama......." Darver narrowed his eyes upon this. "Older than you may know."
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
Botanica Gardens
As Mathias, Eddy and Nicobi went to walk into the bar, it started to feel a bit harder to walk, as if the gravity was dropping upon them. Mathias stopped for a moment and looked at Marc out of the corner of his eyes. He knew exactly who the culprit was.

"You know, we didn't come looking for any trouble, Mr. Marc. Though, if you insist on provoking one then you will get your wish." Mathias replied, turning around to fully face Marc.

Eddy held his arm in front of Mathias to stop him from advancing. A shadow was covering Eddy's eyes, giving him a rather dark appearance. "Do not worry about him Mathias. You should just let people such as him alone." Eddy said directing Mathias and Nicobi into the bar.

Before the trio went into the bar, Eddy placed his hand on the ground and rubbed it for a bit. He then began to walk away with the rest of his crew. The earth beneath Marc and his crew became incredibly soft and mushy like a swamp as they began to sink into the ground slowly.

"Besides, they wouldn't be able to defeat us anyway." Eddy said with a smirk.
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
Kent vs Rago
Rago keeps his distance from Kent as he jumps back swiftly. "Aye! How does a rookie pirate such as yourself know the secret art of Rokushiki? Only highly classified members of the World Government should know those techniques." Rago said with much surprise. 

Rago then dashed towards Kent and executed a spinning axe kick to his head which Kent easily dodged by ducking. Rago then directed his kick downwards in which Kent used soru to dodge and appeared above Rago, knocking him away with a swift punch.

"Aye! You also seem highly advanced in the art of soru. This will be interesting indeed pirate." Rago comments rather impressed. "Aye! Though, lets see how well you fight with the competence of a young child."

Kent used soru to quickly close the gap between him and Rago and lunged his ferocious claw at Rago. Rago reluctantly caught his first claw with extreme difficulty. Kent then lunged his other claw at Rago which he also caught with his other hand. Rago held on to Kent's claws with all of his strength. Rago then focused on getting Kent to look him in the eyes, giving him a strong glare. Kent finally met Rago's glare and looked into his mesmerizing green eyes.

"Personne incroyablement stupide." Rago said in a weird, otherworldly type voice. Rago let go of Kent's claws as Kent stood there for a moment motionless. Rago grinned and clenched his fist, preparing to attack Kent in his subdued state. "Aye! Foolish pirate, you probably can't remember how to throw a p-" *POW!* Kent punched Rago in the face sending him flying into a wall.

Rago stepped out of the debris with a surprised expression. "Aye! You should be a babbling idiot right now. How did you overcome that?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2009)

Hawkins yawns as Darver talks about The Knights of Tensei and this newcomer whom he could care less about. "BLAH BLAH BLAH! Thank you for the history lesson boss but no offense that's not what I'm here for. That's not what any of us are here for!"

"I joined you because you promised me vengeance...for what the World Government did to Ohara and what they did to my wife," then Hawkins looks around, "Well I don't see it!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 29, 2009)

Marc looked down at is sneakers that were now covered in mud, before looking back at Mathias. "That sounds like they are starting some shit to me" Marc said looking at Hawthorne. "Just let it go Marc" Tetra said pleading "you know you have no self control, think about the flowers. "Fuck the flowers" Marc said looking at Tetra like she had lost her mind. "Nobody fucks with my pride and gets away with it." Marc put his hand on his katana hilt and turned to face The Angle Pirate trio. However Smirnov stepped in front of him blocking his path. *"You heard vhat they said, your bounty is high to them"* Smirnov said gruffly *"it means they are not worth your time."* Fire gave the air a quick sniff, "they don't have a heavy scent of blood on them, they aren't worth the sweat" she said moving off. *"Your father never killed veak pirates"* Smirnov said ushering Marc away. Marc released his sword hilt and smirked to himself. "One of you fuckers are cleaning my shoes for talking me out of this, Atmosfera del infinito." Marc freed himself from the mud with ease landing on a patch of flowers. He proceeded to grind his shoes into the flower bed cleaning his shoes much to Tetra's dismay.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2009)

Hawthorne shakes his head, "Don't be so quick to underestimate them. Those two participated in the Rookies Tournament on Inana Island," he says, pointing at Eddy and Mathias. However he must admit that when Garrick had read their profiles he had laughed out loud and tossed their files into the sea deeming them worthless trash. 

"In fact last I checked they both had above a 15 million bounty each." Hawthorne then pats Marc on the back, "Good show controlling your base instincts. Perhaps you are making progress."  but then he frowns as Marc crushes several flowers that just might be the rarest specimens that Hawthorne has ever seen.

Back in the bar, Helen enters and sits on a stool in the front, deciding to avoid the macho standoff occurring outside. She hopes that Eddy will not overreact. "Let me get a Franky Supah Cola please," she asks the bartender. She reaches over and grabs a dish of peanuts and starts cracking them, popping them into her mouth.


----------



## Vash TS (May 29, 2009)

*Aboard the Salvation pirate ship
*
Karl looked at Clemens

"Yes justice was served here today"
"People were protected, it may not be clean or fair but justice was definitely served The marines cannot protect everyone but we can make the seas safer for law abiding sailors"
"Get ready to get us our of here I am going to sink this boat" Karl said

Karl walked to the middle of the ship next to the main mast and his chains shot out of his sleeves and the tips started spinning and they drove into the deck of the boat after several loud crashes the boat lurched and started leaning to the side

"When ever you are ready Lt Commander Clemens" Karl said with a stiff voice

_With Tsubaki_

"Tsubaki. More Pirates dead ahead. I'll leave them to you."
"Yes sir" Tsubaki says with a smile as she pulls two hand fulls of seed out of her pouch and throws them onto the ground in front of her

Her hair starts floating as several short plants sprout and vines shoot from them to entangle pirates rushing at her a few swing swords and cut the vines and get through. Tsubaki pulls a quarter staff from the ground to defend herself

"These guys really want to kill me" she thinks

She cracks one of the pirates on the crown of his head with her staff and disarms another and hits him in the throat. She realizes that many of the pirates are cutting the vines off they friends. 

"Seems I need to make this a little more permanent"

Tsubaki's hair floats around her and more plants sprout from the ground this time thorny vines with paralytic poison shoot out of the ground and entangle several people. They fall to the ground and stiffen up as the poison starts working

"That should do it" She thinks

She suddenly hears a noise behind her and he bark skin reflexively turns on, she still feels the pain of the slash on her back and she drops to her knees

"He was right" She thought
"I can't go easy on the battle field"
"Play time is over" she shouted as her hair flared up

Several plants sprout in front of her and grow big in a matter of seconds. The plants have huge flowers on the top of them with spines on the petals. The man that slashed her moved to swing his sword to finish her off and the plant moves and encloses the man and becomes rigid again. Blood dripping from it's petals on to Tsubaki the man was rolled up in the petal of the flower screaming at the top of his voice. Blood flowers lived on insects but these huge ones would need something bigger to sustain them. 

"If you move you die" Tsubaki says as she walks out of the small patch of plants. 

She could hear men screaming in the background as the plants snatch men and curl them up. It was only a matter of minutes before the plants were red with blood. It was the first time she'd ever done something like that. The slash on her back burned. It served as a reminder would could happen to people who were soft. She walked through the town and dropped seeds as she went and the huge Blood Flowers sprang up every where grabbing anything that moved and curling it up in its dangerous petals.

*With the Black Sword Pirates
*
Smirnov eyed the group of pirates. From just one look he could tell they were Peace Maines pirates that just adventured and had not a care in the world regardless what hawthorne said about their bounties. Sometimes he wondered if his life would be different. But alas he was on a mission along with his crew mates. He would not wonder about the lives of other people. Maybe one day after this was all over he could just relax and travel with his friends.

"Lets have a picnic" Tetra said sounding bright
"Hell fucking no!!" Marc said sounding grumpy
"You can drink alcohol and sleep" Fire said smiling
"WHY THE FUCK YOU GUYS WALKING SO SLOW LETS HAVE A PICNIC!!" Marc shouted dashing ahead
"*That was easy*" Smirnov said with a smile
"He's not a very hard person to manipulate" Tetra said with a smile

*With the Angel Pirates*

Nicobi watched the back of the Black Sword Pirates and they walked away

"It may have been fun to fight with them" Nicobi said touching the hilts of the Shoka wili

He looked over to see Sanya talking a mile a minute with Helen at the bar and walked over to join in on their conversation.

"So this town is kinda cool but not super cool, there aren't enough shops I mean there are some but I wish there were more. The flowers are nice though red, pink, blue, purple did you know purple was my favorite color. I love purple it doesn't look good on me though, clashes with my skin tone you have very nice skin purple would look lovely on you..."

Nicobi tried several times to get in a word but he gave up and left the two alone and ordered some drinks at the bar.

"I'll have what she's having" Nicobi said as he pointed to Helen and sat down


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2009)

Clemens listens to Karl's words and it all seems well and good but somehow it seems like just a wishy washy and superficial explanation. The world didn't exist in black and white like that. Clemens shakes her head in frustration. Just a second ago she was so incensed with that Pirate woman, sounding like a fanatic preaching about justice but now that Pirate's words echo in her mind. 
_
AGH! Get your head on straight Bev!_ Clemens thinks to herself. _You're a commander now don't ruin it!  _

As Karl sinks the ship Clemens forms a mirror in front of her and beckons Karl to walks through. "My powers are drained so the trip may be a bit bumpy. I'll drop you at the village and make sure all traces of life have been eliminated. Finish any stragglers. I will rendezvous with Junior Lt. Prince." 

Karl nods and clutches his blades tightly, preparing himself for the void inside. He walks through and a second later he drops out of a Mirror at the edge of the town. 

Meanwhile Clemens drops out of a different mirror to find Prince. 
*
Botanica Island...*
Helen casually tosses a handful of peanuts into her mouth, listening to Sanya talk about shopping and some not so shopping related things. 

_"I just loved looking at all the trees. You know what's funny? We don't have any plants or trees on Sky Island. Well except in this place called Upper Yard that was far away from where we lived but no one ever goes there 'cause my dad told me that a crazy God lived there who threw lightning bolts at people but then I heard that some guy made of something called rubber beat the god and sent him to the moon...." _

Helen takes a sip from her bottle of Franky Supah Cola and looks over at Nicobi. 

"It's not alcohol just in case you were wondering," she tells the Rhino man. She rarely drinks alcohol except on special occasions. 

_"....I wonder what it would be like to go the Moon. Do you think that you can breathe on the moon?"__ no one answers and Sanya continues, "It would be cool if there were really people on the moon you know like maybe robots or like little green men or something. I'd like to go to the moon one day..."_

Nicobi shrugs, "Cola is fine," he reponds and opens his bottle, emptying it in one gulp. "I must admit that I was interested in testing myself against them," he mutters. 

_"....So yeah anyway all these plants are really cool. Someone told me to stay away from a plant called poison ivy but then I saw a sign that said beware poison oak and I was like what's the difference?"_ 

Helen nods at Nicobi, "Yeah I found that man with the black katana quite intriguing. I'd like to spar with him but I don't look for fights unless they find me," she responds.

_"Does this place have like an age limit for drinking? Cause' I'd like some...uh what do you call it....beer?" _


----------



## Zorokiller (May 29, 2009)

The pink-haired kid threw away his training blade

"Damn it old fart! This ain't gonna work!"

The old man laughed

"You don't even see the progress you have made, soon you will receive a blade that can channel that haki of yours, then you will have finished your training..."

"Kamesama! I can't stay around here, I left everyone alone after the incident at the tournament..."

Kamesama waved it away
"Everyone is doing fine, worry about yourself, Shinkigen Kishi is going to come after you to extract that artificial devil fruit you have..."

"..." Sakura looked determined, he would have to become stronger, he couldn't rely on that accursed devil fruit he carried, he would have to become stronger for himself.


----------



## Vash TS (May 29, 2009)

*Botanica Island*

Dreyri walked down the gangplank of the boat he'd hopped aboard at the last island and looked at the two ships moored out in the bay.

"_Yesss pirates_" he said excitedly pumping his fist
"_I can add a few names to my list_" he said smiling and he walked down the docks into the town.

Dreyri was a tall lanky boy and all he could think about was fighting. He itched for people to disrespect him so he could teach them a lesson. He wore a white vest with white pants the vest was opened at teh front to show a muscled chest and abs. A long Sword was slung over his back with a leather strap.

"_The pirates will be at the bar most likely_" Dreyri said to himself as he walked through the town people shooting him odd looks

He overheard a woman say

"*Two pirate crews one day apart now this character*"
"Well the pirates haven't caused any problems yet" another woman answered
"*That boy has trouble written all over him*" the first one said nodding at Dreyri
"_You talking to me old lady?_" Dreyri said pointing a gauntleted finger at her
"*Heaves no*" she said quickly and ran into her house
"_I though so you old bat_" Dreyri said continuing toward the bar 

When he got to the bar he stood outside for a minute contemplating his entry. He had to have a good entry people had to remember he was here. He finally decided what he'd do. He approached the door and kicked it down and entered the bar

"_I am Dreyri Bruni undefeated swordsman in the east blue and Grand Line_"
"_I'm here to challenge...youuuuuu..._" he said as he scanned the bar looking for someone wearing a sword
"_uuuu...YOU_" he said his finger stopping on Helen

She turned to regard Dreyri

"_BAH a chick, thought you were a dude with long hair_" he said sounding a bit disappointed
"_Nevertheless...I CHALLENGE YOU TO A DUEL!!!_"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2009)

Sanya stops talking suddenly as the stranger, a teenager about her age, challenges Helen to a duel. Helen ignores the man and turns back around, drinking her cola. 

"I think that he was talking to you," Sanya tells Helen, still eyeing the stranger warily. 

"I know he was talking to me but I'm having a drink right now. I see no reason to interrupt my peace and quiet for a brash fool at the moment," she tells Sanya. 

Dreyri narrows his eyes at Helen and balls up his fists as he hears Helen call him a fool. No one talks like that to Dreyri Bruni and gets away with it he thinks. 

He leans forward next to Helen and pounds the counter with his right gauntlet, causing the bartop to rattle and a glass shatters. "What did you call me, Goldilocks? You sound like you're afraid. What do you carry around that sword for then huh? For decoration?!?" he asks her. 

Suddenly Nicobi gets up from his stool and looms over Dreyri, "Enough of this nonsense kid, can't you take no for an answer!" he growls at the boy. 

Dreyri looks up at Nicobi and sneers at him, "Well who the fuck are you? Her boyfriend or somethin?!" he asks Nicobi. "Why don't you back off fat boy!!"   

Before Nicobi can reply Helen arches out her hand at him, "No need to get all worked up over this *boy*," she tells him and she puts the emphasis on boy. Helen turns around on her bar stool and stares at Dreyri. 

She rubs her chin as if remembering something, "Hmm....so you're from the East Blue eh? So am I. Dreyri Bruni....Dreyri Bruni. Now that name does sound familiar. I remember there was a Dreyri Bruni who killed his grandfather to steal an accursed blade. Or at least thats what I heard..."  

Suddenly a fire lights up in Dreyri's eyes as she mentions his grandfather. He draws his sword, the Moongarm and points the tip at Helen's neck. Helen doesn't even react however and sits back casually on her bar stool, her legs crossed and her arms stretched back across the bartop. 

"YOU take that back bitch! I didn't kill my grandfather...some bastard did and when I find him I'm going to make him wish he was never born. You don't insult my name and get away with it. I swear if you don't accept my challenge then I'm going to run my sword through your fuckin' neck!!" he hollers.

Helen looks into his eyes with a piercing stare, and then at his sword. She can feel its aura, its definitely a cursed blade she thinks. In fact she can almost smell the blood that this weapon has spilled. She wonders if this guy even realizes just how dark this swords potential is. 

"So how do you want to do this? Do I slap you with a glove and tell you to meet me at high noon in the center of town? Or would you rather just settle things right in this place?" she asks Dreyri calmly, patting the hilt of her own cursed sword. Suddenly all the customers in the bar run out the door.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 29, 2009)

*Botanica Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

"Why the fuck are we on a picnic again?" Marc asked annoyed, his arms folded across his chest. "Its simple, we bribed you with rum" Tetra said wagging her finger back and forth smiling. "So where the fuck is the rum?" Marc asked looking at Tetra. "And since when do pirates have fucking picnics. Everyone is going to think we are a bunch of fucking pansies of something." *"Their assumption von't change the fact they vould die should they attempt to fight us"* Smirnov said handing Marc his prize. He laughed heartily and took a massive gulp from his gourd.

Hawthorne wandered off a few meters away studying some rare and interesting species of plant life he had spotted, Akwana was sunbathing, Simo and Fire were picking off sea gulls at the shore with their bow and rifle, Smirnov and Tetra were discussing the ship and what they needed. Marc was as per usual collapsed on his back snoring loudly. "Well all things considered" Tetra said looking at Marc "I am really having fun with you guys. I feel like we have really become a family." Marc's arms flopped to the side and Tetra seized the chance to cuddle up to him on the ground. "Life doesn't get much better than this" she said smiling as Marc gave her a rare and probably accidental embrace. Suddenly there was a ear splitting crunch from the bar they had just exited.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 29, 2009)

_Island of Wine_

Nila wanders inside the jungle, ahead of her new nakama. She had no idea where the legendary wine is, but wherever it was she would find it, and hopefully her father.

"Surface world forests feel like geyser springs." Nila remarked, noticing the heat. "Plus this place smells like Daddy after he comes home from uncle Roro's house."

As Nila walked, she saw a small gray flower sticking out of a stinky crevice.

"Pretty! Surface world flowers are amazing!" She went closer and took a sniff. "But they are pretty stinky." She remarked. "But it's so pretty! I think I'll show the guys what I found!" Nila clutches on the tail and yanks it as hard as she can.

On the other side of the island, the Vector Marines disembark from their ship.

The first to embark was a large man, who wore a distinctive ram belt-buckle on his pants. Next came two people, a thin young man who wore a sleeveless version of the marine shirt and had a strange hairstyle, and a pink-haired young woman who wore a corset along with her uniform. Then a platoon of marines in hoods disembarked from their ship.

"Ugh, this place smells like a beer joint. What does the commodore want from here anyway!?" The pink haired woman wondered, annoyed.

"Chill, Uzuki. I'm sure Commodore Kitaniji has his reasons." The vest-wearing young man told her, taking a lolipop from his pocket and swallowing it. 

"Well whatever it is, it better land me a promotion Kariya!" Uzuki said. "I don't want to spend the rest of my career as a marine sergeant!"

"Commodore Kitaniji would not just simply send us here for nothing, especially now that Whitebeard is on the move." The large man told Uzuki.

"Indeed, Higashizawa." A young woman disembarked from the ship, her uniform altered to look like a fusion of an office dress and a waitress' dress. "The vector marines will all reap the benefits of this mission." 

"Yeah, but did we have to bring the cadets, Vice-Captain Konishi?" Uzuki asked.
Behind Konishi 5 young cadets followed, the first a tall young man with a hat bearing a skull insignia, a little girl with a similar cap and a peculiar bell pendant, a young woman in extravagant clothing holding a teddy bear, a stoic young man wearing earphones, and an a slightly effeminate young man with an amused look on his face.

"This is the best time for them to get some experience in marine operations. They're lucky they're not being sent to Marineford where Ace will be executed." Konishi said. "The Captain already went ahead for recon." She told the group. "Before we follow him, be warned of the many beasts this place posseses, especially the hangover rhinos. If you see one of them, report to your superiors immiediately, and do not, under any circumstances, touch their tails."

"HEEEEEEEEEEELPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!! I'M BEING CHASED BY KILLER FLOWERS!" Nila screamed to the top of her longs as 2 dozen rhinos stampede towards her. She sees the ship, and screams even louder for help.

_Makosou base_

Gil grins widely as Darver entered the room. He and his rabbits stop their little play and move to the sidelines to watch the fun. Moments later after Darver makes his declaration a young man in armor enters the room. 

"Knight of Tensei? Oooh, shiny armor Tensei of Knight has." He says with amusement.

After the knight sat down Daran entered the room, carrying papers with him.

"The delegate from the Knights of Tensei is early." He said, noticing the knight. He walks up to Darver, relieved he had regained his cool, and handed him the papers. "These are reports of our remaining assets. We still have a problem with those action-figures of yours that never sold, Darver-san. What should we do with them? " 

_Baltstaff Island_

THe Windy Dirge was currently in Baltstaff, a small trading port known their for high-quality oranges. Ruru was in town, accompanied by 2 servants.

"All right, we've bought more medicine, now we need to go the market to get more food." He told them.

Back at the ship, the deck had just been cleared of most of the debris, the remaining crew members hard at work.

Matyr was supervising everything, making sure the workers didn't throw away anything important.

"Good thing only the deck and one of the masts were damaged. We barely have any money left as it is." He said. "Stupid Rek and his family, making my dad suspend my priveleges too. At least I still get to boss around some peasants."

Inside the ship, most of the freed prisoners crowded the dining room, chowing down on as much food as they can. Elza was with them, eating alongside her former cellmates.

"This is delicious!" One of her cellmates, the old woman said.

"Ah, scallops for breakfast! How delightful." The old long ryuu master told Elza. "You really now how to pick them, Elza!"

Inside Rek's library on the second level, Rek, Yumi and Jun were discussing the influx of new people in the ship. While they did lose a good number of people last night at Bisrach, the members of Yumi's organization increased their numbers to more than twice.

"As of today, there are 421 people in the Windy Dirge. " Rek said. "While the ship is able to carry that much people, it also means that most of our advanced equipment have to be moved elsewhere." The guest rooms were quickly filled up, and a majority of the people had to sleep in the training dome, or in the hallways. "However now that your comrades are free, I'm guessing you'll be leaving quite soon with them, yes?" 

Yumi shook her head. "It will be dangerous for us to return to Tori. From what I've heard they've tightened security there, and if we go back there's a chance we'll be captured again." She was no longer in her Uno costume, wearing instead a red kimono that matched her hair.

"So you're staying here, then?" Rek asked.

"For the time being. Besides you still have my stone, which I need if I am to be able to free my homeland."

"But Marieoja is a free place, Yumi. Not unless you're a slave of course." 

"I was never a denizen of that foul land, Du Mortis!" She yelled. Jun rolled her eyes, but continued listening. The only reason she was there was because she was appointed First Mate, and even though she still held bad blood with Rek.

"Fine, fine." Rek said casually. "We still have a problem about the number of people on the ship,though. We can't function properly if the hallways are all stuffed with people."

"I've spoken to them. Many of them agreed that there was no room in the ship, so once they've aquired a ship they'll leave,"

"How many are leaving?"

"About 280."

Rek grinned. "That leaves us with 141 crewmembers. Perfectly reasonable, but we'll need to do renovations."

"This island doesn't have the means to repair a ship this advanced." Yumi said.

"True, but Water 7 does. After we've restocked we'll sail to Water 7 and get some repairs. Your friends can find a ship here in Baltstaff." Rek stood up and went towards the tea cart common in the ship, and poured himself some of the drink.

"I doubt we still have funds left for that, Rek." Yumi told him, getting a drink herself.

"Ruru knows someone in Galley-la. We can get a discount from him. And besides..." He took a sip of his tea. "We're pirates now. We can always take what we need." He says confidently.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2009)

Helen and Dreyri stand outside of the bar facing each other like old west gunslingers. A menacing intent of impending battle fills the space between them, making the air feel supercharged with anticipation. 

Dreyri confidently waves around his giant sword, the Moongarm. "Oh yeah its gonna feel good when I cut your pigsticker sword in two and have you begging for mercy! I haven't lost a match yet!!" he boasts.

"Talk is cheap!" Helen replies, she draws her blade the Nidai Kitetsu, one of the worlds great 21 Ō Wazamono grade swords, from its scabbard and it glows with a dark and intimidating aura in her hand. Helen can feels its presence hum through her hand and down her arm like electricity. She swings the blade around in a flourish and then bows towards Dreyri. 

He laughs in response, "Fuck that ceremonial crap, let's rumble!" he yells and like that he disappears from his spot and reappears in front of Helen with tremendous speed. His speed surprises Helen for a second, very fast! she thinks. Dreyri slashes at Helen and she blocks. *CLANG!* Bother their cursed blades clash creating a humming noise. Helens arms tremble as she pushes against Dreyri, he smiles at her and laughs. 

"Hmm....I gotta give you credit. You're strong for a chick. I thought you'd crumble after my first move," then he puts his full strength behind his blade and pushes Helen backwards with great force. Helen slides back on her feet several feet but brakes to a stop. "ABOVE YOU!" Dreyri yells. He appears above Helen's head out of nowhere and spins around with his sword extended outwards like a buzzsaw.

Helen blocks his swordstrikes with her steel gauntlets, sparks jump out like fireworks, then she leaps high in the air above Dreyri. "OH NO YOU DON'T!!!" Helen yells. She swings her own blade downward at him, the steel of their blades grind against each other and they exchange a flurry of sword strokes as they both land. 

Dreyri suddenly yawns as they battle back and forth, "Okay now I'm..." he ducks a slash, "Done," he blocks another strike with his own razor sharp gauntlet, "Playing around!" 
*
"Blood Slash!"* Dreyri swings the Moongarm around in a blur at Helen, from mid range. A red streak of energy blasts out of his sword, flying at her.

Helen's eyes widen in shock, as the crimson energy draws near, not expecting that kind of advanced attack from someone like Dreyri. _WELL I'VE GOT MY OWN TRICKS!!!_ Helen thinks. She funnels her ki into her blade and swings it in a blur at the oncoming energy. *"PHOENIX LASH!!"* she yells. A giant air current flies out of her sword in the shape of a phoenix bird and it collides with Dreyri's attack, creating a powerful explosion that sends out a spiraling shockwave. 

*BABOOM!!!!*

Helen is picked up off her feet and flies straight through the front window of the bar, she lands headfirst into a table and rolls end over end, smashing through even more tables and chairs until she hits the front counter of the bar. 

Meanwhile Dreyri is knocked off his feet but he receives far less of the blast then Helen and he lands onto a picnic area that just so happens to be where the Black Sword Pirates were lunching. Dreyri steps over someone's gourd of alcohol and some sandwiches, crushing them. He accidentally bumps into Marc and pushes him out of the way. 

"Watch it loser!" he yells at Marc, "Can;t you see that a professional sword duel's going on over here!" He runs off back to the spot where he clashed with Helen and peers into the bar. He can't see her, all he can see is a mountain of smashed tables and chairs strewn about the place. 

"HAHA! It looks like Goldilocks was just all talk afterall!!" he exclaims.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 29, 2009)

Eddy stands on his sit next to the bar drinking some cold beer as his coat falls over his shoulders.
The battle with Helen and that stranger Dreyri continues but Eddy remains calm with the others. Suddenly Helen's body flies through the bar smashing everything in the way.

Moments later,  Dreyri walks inside the bar as he seraches around for Helen and then laughs.

Eddy puts his bottle down on the long bar table and with the corner of his dark eye looks straight on the door where Dreyri stands. But it doesn't seem that Eddy looks or even cares for him. It seems like he waits for something more, something far behind that Dreyri.......


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 29, 2009)

Marc lays on the ground where the swinish bastard who had interrupted his nap had pushed him. Marc taps his fingers on the ground in annoyance before springing to his feet. *"RESTRAIN HIM"* Smirnov roared as Marc placed his hand on his Katana. Tetra quickly rushed forward and tackled Marc to the ground. "Get the fuck off of me" Marc roared squirming on the ground as Tetra struggled to hold him down. "Someone is going to fucking die." Smirnov rushed forward and pinned Marc's legs to the ground with his great strength. "HIS HANDS" Tetra screamed bear hugging Marc's torso pinning him to the ground. "Empuje" Marc started raising his hand to give Tetra a slight nudge with his gravity. But before he could finish his action Simo grabbed his hand and pinned it to the ground beneath his body. "FIRE" Simo shouted as Marc continued to flail about in rage. Fire pinned Marc's free hand to the ground and the Black Sword Pirate captain appeared all but subdued. Akawana and Hawthorne could only watch in amazement as it took the combined efforts of his crew to subdue him. Of course they were not trying to hurt him or Smirnov would have been enough. "Atmosfera cero del infinito" Marc said determined to kill the man.

*Wine Island*
Nila came running out of the forest screaming. Behind her several angry Rhino were charging as she continued to scream for help. Ginaki, Rensui, Barni and Kai rushed forward stepping between the Rhino and Nila who his behind them panting. The four fish men swing various limbs with amazing strength causing a domino effect that sent the forward line of Rhinos barreling into those behind them. "Maybe we should stick together?" Kai said looking down at Nila as the Rhinos turn tail and ran, most of them running around almost as if drunk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2009)

Dreyri dusts off his hands casually as he takes one last look inside the bar. He spins on his heels and starts to walk away. "Well let's see...hehe...that makes it 105 victories now with no defeats, HAHA!" 

Back in the bar a fist flings outwards from underneath a pile of table. Helen's fist to be precise. *BLAM!* The battered bar tables and stools explode into splinters as Helen blasts them away with a powerful slashing motion. Dreyri stops in his tracks and turns back around, all he hears is. *"Phoenix Lash!"  * a cannon of air hits him. He manages to block his torso with his sword but the blast knocks him backwards nonetheless.

Helen walks out of the bar with a noticeable limp and a trickle of blood seeps down the right side of her face. "Undefeated my ass! We'll see about that!" she exclaims but she has to admit that this guy is far better then she thought. She hasn't been this injured in a fight since she fought that old swordmaster a few weeks back and somewhere in the back of her mind she realizes that this guy probably isn't even using his full strength yet. 

Dreyri lands ontop of a giant of a man, who is actually Smirnov. "DAMN DIRTY ROTTEN BACK STABBER!" Dreyri hollers. "I shoulda gone in there and finished her!"   He rolls off of Smirnov and steps on Marc's right hand which is being held down by Simo.

"Will you fools just take your stupid picnic somewhere else!!" Dreyri hollers at them and turns his back to them to face Helen. "Listen babe you're not in my league!" he shouts at Helen. "Just admit that I'm the best swordsman you've ever met and I'll let you live!" 

Helen shrugs as she limps towards him, "Not in this lifetime! 'Cause after we're done you can say that you were beaten by a woman!"


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 29, 2009)

Helen is still alive and more than ever ready to finisht he battle. With a powerfull attack she blasts Deyri away and she goes to continue the battle once again outside of the bar.


Eddy drinks one more of his beer and then puts the empty battle on the table. Without trying to watch closely outside of the bar or anywhere around, he calmly and slowly stands up and walks next to Nicobi Mathias and Sanya.

"Lets go outside.." Eddy whispered with a smile and his shandowed eyes.
It seems like he knows that something is going to happen. Like he can sense the danger or something...


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 29, 2009)

Marc and his crew are suddenly slammed to the ground when the ass wipe from before lands on top of them. He steps on Marc's right hand as he climbs to his feet and streaks off again at his opponent. "WILL YOU STAY AWAY FROM US?!" Tetra roared as she redoubled her grip on Marc. *"You can't interrupt a duel"* Smirnov said still pinning down Marc. "He better fucking win" Marc said "because I am going to part him from his hands and use them to strangle him." The Black Sword Crew continued to restrain Marc who despite his words continued to struggle.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 29, 2009)

Another exploded sound can be heard from outside.

Eddy steps in front and the 4 pirates walk towards the door of the bar. The door opens and the first one that comes out is Eddy. The wind waves his coat as he stands with a smile as Helen and Deyri fight between them and other pirate crew from before.

"Here they are again..." Eddy smirks.


----------



## koguryo (May 29, 2009)

*Raida Isle*

A large group of people can be seen running through a forest to what appears to be a large stone building.  At the front of the group is Tsuka, second-in-command of the Elite Guard.  The left side of the group is guarded by Kagami.  At the back of the group Tendou could be seen constantly looking back over his shoulder.  Tsuka begins to address the group, "We're almost at the fortress!"

Suddenly a bullet whizzes past Tsuka's head and a small piece of his hair falls to the ground, "Shit.  Pirates are attacking!  Tendou!  Kagami!  Hold them off!"

Tendou and Kagami both stop as the group runs and see a small group of Pirates attacking, "You think you can hold them off as I flank them?"

Kagami starts to transform into his dragonfly hybrid form.  His eyes grow large and his body becomes slender.  He then takes off one of the rifles from his back and begins aiming, "I'll be fine Tendou.  Go!"

Kagami starts firing his rifle at the group of Pirates and they begin falling slowly, "I wish they had something faster than a regular rifle.  Sheesh."

The Pirates keep getting closer and closer to Kagami, "Oi Tendou!  Now would be a good time!"

"Transform!"

About three or four Pirates from the middle of the Pirate group fly into the air and Tendou could be seen in the middle clenching his sword.

-Elsewhere

Tsuka opens a large pair of doors on the front of the stone fortress and begin getting the people inside.  Tsuka starts to bark orders at the guards, "I want gunmen posted on the walls and the other guards blocking the entrance.  Our back-up should soon be arriving."

Tsuka looks at a map, "So they're close to here and Souji will probably meet up with Tendou and Kagami."

Three men wearing suits appear at the front gate followed by around fifty more people, "Tsuka, what's the situation?"

Tsuka salutes as he sees his Captain, Ryo, and Tai standing in front of him, "All of the townspeople are safe.  Tendou and Kagami are holding off the Pirates that were following us."

The Captain begins to nod and strokes his chin, "Excellent.  What did you order the guards to do?"

Tsuka points at the walls, "I ordered riflemen to stay up there for support and the other guards to protect the gate."

The Captain chuckles a little bit, "I see.  Excellent work Tsuka, that's why you're my second-in-command."

-Back with Tendou and Kagami

Tendou and Kagami were finishing off the small group of Pirates that attacked them, "Probably another scouting party.  Let's hurry to the fortress."

Heavy running could be heard a short distance away from Tendou and Kagami, "More Pirates?"

Tsuka loads a few more bullets into his rifle, "Could be?  Just be ready?"

The two hide behind a couple of trees and wait until the footsteps are right beside them, "Now!"

Kagami and Tendou jump out from behind the trees and see Souji with a shocked face, "Damn it Tendou!  Kagami!  Wait, what are you guys doing here?"

Kagami and Tendou put down their weapons, "We're heading to the fortress right now."

"We were holding off some Pirates a few moments ago."

A large smile appears on Souji's face, "I can see that.  Let's go."

About ten minutes later the small group of guardsmen reach the fortress.  The gates open up and they walk inside, *"What's the situation?"*

The Captain and the other Elite Guard walk up to Souji, Kagami, and Tendou and the Captain begins to address the three, "We're going to hold out here for now."

-An hour Later

Kagami is posted on the wall with the other riflemen, "Captain!  They're here!  And there's a lot!"

The other Elite Guard rush up to the top of the wall and look to where Kagami is pointing, *"Fuck."*


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2009)

With the Nonki-

A large marine ship had arrived to take Gigante and his crew to Marine HQ for sentencing. "You did well, Acting captain Rodgers." A women's voice speaks. "Not well enough." Joseph looks over at Peagun's body. "You lost only one marine in a battle with a strong pirate crew, I'd say that was pretty good." Joseph just shakes his head. "No, Not good enough. We shouldn't have lost anyone, Espcially not someone as strong as Paegun." He sighed. "And now no one will ever see the epic one armed Kangaroo cannon..." A small tear rolled down his cheek. 

"ARE YOU SAD HE DIED OR ARE YOU SAD YOU WONT GET TO USE YOUR MOVE!!!!" The namless marines shout. "BOTH DAMN IT!" Joseph fires a cannonball at them. "WAAAAH!!!!" the marine go flying into the air. "I'M PISSED OFF DAMN IT!" He tries to calm himself down, two arms wrap around his neck. "It's alright." The females voice speaks out again. "Stop it... It's embarassing..." Joseph grumbles. "What, Can't a mother hug her son?" 

the women pulls away, her hair is red and wild, she wears the normal marine uniform with black gloves and boots. "Commodore Rodgers! we have to go!" Melissa sighs. "I'll check up on you later." She waves goodbye to her son. "Yeah, yeah." Joseph waved and sighs. 'Awww how-""CANNONBALL EXPEL!!!!!" BOOM!

Joseph Vs Kanon-

   BOOM! Jason knocks Kanon back with his head. ?what? what?s with that hardness.? Joseph starts to walk forward, running in this form is very difficult. ?Damn it.? Kanon rushes forward and throws a punch, Joseph catches it and spins Kanon?s arm, then elbows him into the ground., BOOM! A crack of lightning crashes into the dock around them. Jason quickly grabs Kanon?s leg and spins him around, throwing him into the air. CRACK! A bolt of lightning strikes Kanon while he?s in the air. ?HAHA! THAT DID IT!? James cheers. 

?He?s just going to keep getting up.? Jason thinks to himself, He reaches up and grabs onto his mask, pulling it off and returning his body to normal. Then he places his speed mask back on and rushes into the area Kanon landed. ?Grah!? Kanon explodes from a pile of rubble. ?You bastard? you bastard? YOU BASTARD!!!? Jason jumps into the air, Kanon looks up at him. ?GET DOWN HERE!? He picks up a chunk of ruble and tosses it at Jason. 

  The pirate lands on the rubble and jumps off, Kanon tosses another then another and another. Jason continues to jump from one to the next, making his way towards Kanon. He reaches for another chunk to toss, but it?s not there. ?Take this.? Jason?s hand slams into Kanon?s face, he lands on Kanon?s side and his speed mask shatters, His body is kneeling and hand still attached to Kanon?s head. 

  ?Guhh? w?what?. What did you do?.? Kanon?s skin begins to bubble.  ?Genbu mask.? Jason commented. ?It doesn?t last very long for me.? He let?s go, Kanon drops to his knees. Screaming in pain as his entire body begins to transform. ?GUUUHHH!!! MY BODY?S RIPPING APART!? No one could see what was happening, but the cries of pain could be heard from their location. 

?J?just what is Jason doing to him?.? Eve exclaims with a blush on her face. ?I?m not entirely sure?? Belle coughs. Suddenly, A large dark purple body comes flying over the buildings. FWAM! ?I?I can?t? I can?t move?? Kanon reaches an arm out at he tries to crawl away. Jason walks from the rubble towards Kanon, slowing drawing his sword. ?why?d you give him that mask!?? Nolan shouts. 

  Jason simply walks past him and spins his sword. ?This is the pain I feel when my mask is ripped from my face.? Jason stabs the blade into Kanon?s turtle head and begins to pull back, causing the mask to start to rip from his face. ?GUUUUUH!!!! STOP STOP STOP!!!!? Kanon screams, Jason let?s go and the mask slaps back onto his face. 

?I don?t want to hear your name ever again.? WHAM! The hilt of Jason?s sword hits the center of Kanon?s forehead and shatters the mask.


----------



## Vash TS (May 29, 2009)

Helen shrugs as she limps towards him, 

"Not in this lifetime! 'Cause after we're done you can say that you were beaten by a woman!" 

They assumed their fighting stances Dreyri holding Moongarm parallel to the ground.

"_I've never lost to anyone_" Dreyri said with a laugh
"There is a first time for everything" Helen said with a smile

Dreyri ran at Helen who stood and waited for him to come. He swung a powerful blow downward at Helen which she blocked with her sword. There were a few sparks and to Helen's surprise Moongarm light on fire. She could see a smile on Dreyri's face, she sensed something was coming and jumped back and assumed her guard. 

"*Blood flame*" Dreyri said swinging his sword forward, a short bar of fire flew from Moongarm toward Helen who stood there ready for anything
"That's weak" Helen scoffed
"*Pheonix Lash*" A phoenix flew forth from Helen's sword

The two attacks clashed and there was a huge flare and fire flew every where lighting a few buildings. Dreyri was nearing his limit he could barely stand and his vision was becoming fuzzy. 

"_Time to finish this shit_" Dreyri said flicking the blade causing a spark and lighting it again
"Agreed" Helen said assuming her stance

Dreyri ran toward Helen with Moongarm parallel to the ground he swung downward and cleaved Helen from shoulder to hip

"_I win again_" Dreyri said with a laugh but the image flickered 
"You lose" he heard from behind him as Helen's sword bite into his back 
"Ghost Flicker"

Dreyri dropped to his knees and smiled as he collapsed onto the ground Helen dropping to one knee as Nicobi ran over to support her. She had won

"I'm fine Nicobi" Helen said pushing her self to her feet
"You were great" Nicobi said with a smile

Two people ran over from the group wrestling with a man a woman in a Bikini ran toward the Dreyri and a man ran toward Helen

"He's pretty banged up" Akawana said 
"I need to get my bag"
"You will deal with her right Hawthorne"
"I have it under control" He assured her
"Yea you better make him better SO I CAN FUCKING KILL HIM!!"


----------



## Michellism (May 29, 2009)

Port Forest, Watermellon port

(Leska vs Kolbart)

The darkness of the massive watermelons consume everything in sight, Leska turns arounds and stops when she notices that Kolbart's henchmen had stopped chasing her. Her only problem now was that she was lost within the massive Watermelon forest. "Great what now?" Leska asked as she digged into her pocket pulling out a bright blue pill which she was so fond of taking whenever she had a headache. Before the pill could reach her lips a shower of needles rain down on her causing her to go into an evasive approach. Though she had dodged all the incoming needle her pill was not so lucky as its powedery inards littered the floor. From the shadows emerged Kolbarts flabby frame, He patted his stomach and laughed a big laugh. Leska merely stared the man down as Kolbart took a long puff of his cigar.

"Leska when will you learn" The smoke rising from his big grin adding a fiendish quality to his already menacing look "When you killed Jealtoe you sealed you're fate HAHA" His raspy laughed echoed threw the watermelon forest. "Now the only question that remains is how will i eat you Boiled or SCRAMBLED!" The man's scream turned into a powerful sonic wave that sent Leska flying back crashing into one of the Watermelons. Kolbart wasnt originally his size in fact he had a body of a model but after eating the devil fruit known as the Echo Echo Fruit he sprouted warts and gained his massive size. The excess weight was used as something as an amplifier to use his sound based attacks.

Leska worked her way out of the watermelon covered in the sticky red juice of the fruit. Standing in the entrance she made Leska swished and swirl a batch of spit in her mouth and spewed a rain of bullet like attacks on Kolbart. A giant dust cloud shot up restricing her sight. An evil laugh emerged from the brown dusty smoke and quickly vanished as it was inhaled by the massive man. "WHAT THE?!" Leska yelled in surprise as Kolbart unleashed another sound based attack at her. She managed to barely escape but he melon paid the pride as a huge chunk of it came flying of raining down on them. "THIS WILL BE THE END!" Kolbart said inhaling another massive amount of air. Leska looked and the broken melon had allowed sunlight to enter the darkness of the forest revealing a path for her. Leska looked on as Kolbart struggled to build air. 

Leska grinned as air bellowed out from a hole in Kolbart's gut created by her previous bullet attack. Leska rushed forward and kicked Kolbart straight in the temple sending him flying into a melon of his own. With a path in sight Leska rushed out of the dense forest but saw that her boat had already been destroyed as many of Kolbart's henchmen staying at the dock. Leska hid inside a nearby barrell as not to get caught.

Botanica, Spring island

A shot glass is slammed unto a shaky wooden table. The ice cubes inside it rattled as the drink was drunk so quickly. Nanute pulled out a wad of cash and started to count the stolen money. With a cigarrette in her mouth she would exhale the toxic black smoke every now and then. She grabbed a red pen that was resting on her ear and would draw a frowney face on every 10th bill she counted. It was a bad habit she had as a kid but she wasnt planning on breaking it any time soon. "I need a ship" said Nanute as she complained to herself. The warm relaxing breezed rolled on by brushing the exposed nape of her neck. She moaned a bit and let herself relaxed even though she was a wanted fugitive as well as an escape prisoner from Shoe Horn Prison it was a rare moment of peace with her. The cigarette fell from her mouth as she nodded of to sleep but before the cigarette fell on the floor a stray tongue caught it in midair. Pulling it back up to its mouth we see a the mouth was sprouted from the now sleeping Nanute's forearm.


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2009)

A week after the storm-

  The LTP crew had been helping the towns people clean up the mess from the pirate attack. Most of the damage however seemed to be caused by the crew themselves. ?IT?S NOT MY FAULT!? Kama shouts, WHAM! An old women hits him over the head with a rolling pin. ?YOU DESTROYED MY INN!!! You better pay It back!? She demands. ?I will! I will! Just stop hitting me!? Kama blocks his head from another attack. ?Idiot.? Bolt shakes his head and walks off with a large piece of lumber. ?Hey. Where?d you want this?? He looked at Belle. ?Over there.? She points to a large pile of wood. 

?Ok.? Bolt tosses it over and turns back to her. ?You seen Jason anywhere around?? Belle shook her head. ?I haven?t seen him or Rex in a while.? Bolt rubs his chin. ?Where did they decide to run off too?? 

  Elswhere-

?You really helped us out back there.? Nolan commented, Jason sat at the edge of the dock and turned back to him. ?You too.? He responded, Nolan walked over, took a seat  next to Jason and lit up a cigarette. ?Hey?? Jason opened his mouth but Nolan raised his hand. ?Don?t bother, I know what you want to ask and the answers no.? He lowered his hand. ?I don?t want to be a pirate.? He let out a puff of smoke. ?So you want to be stuck on this island for the rest of your life, loafing around as a dock supervisor wasting your talent to sense the changes in weather?? 

  Nolan chuckles. ?There?s nothing out there for me, Least here I can get free cigs.? He pat the pocket of his long blue shorts. ?The open sea holds what? Only pain and suffering? Here, I already know what to expect day in and day out. I?m used to this pain.? He lets out another puff of smoke. ?So you would rather wallow in suffering then attempt a new experience?? Jason asks. ?Familiar is comforting.? Nolan answers. ?If everyone felt that way, then there?d be no point in the ocean, boats or anything.? Jason smiled. 

?We seek new things and better ways to improve our own lives. We make new tools for these things. We make boats to find more fish, new jewels, new fish, new items to make clothes out of, new spices, new people, new places. What came from trying to improve our lives lead to a life of adventure, trying to discover something new and amazing.? Jason slowly stood up. ?Familiar is fine, It?s comforting, we seek shelter in familiar.? 

  He raises a hand above his eyes to block the sun and looks out at sea. ?but new is exciting, the thrill of adventure brings out new experiences, new people and new foods. New friends, new weapons, new weather.. the unfamiliar is uncomfortable, but somehow exciting.? Jason smiles. Nolan looks up at him, Seeing the glow about Jason as he talks about new.. ?Heh.? Nolan smirks and stands up, brushing the dirt off the back of his shorts. ?New brings, bring new suffering. Old keeps old suffering.? 

  Jason turns to him. ?The attack a week ago was new suffering, within your familiar pain.? He comments. ?You?ve got a point.? He turns to walk off. ?You?re just making an excuse to stay you know. I can tell you don?t want to be here anymore then a bird wants to be in a cage.? Nolan turns back to Jason. ?Maybe some birds don?t realize that the cage keeps them safe from cats.? He smirks. ?Cat?s will find a way into the cage.? Jason answers. ?Rarely.? Nolan waves as he walks off. 

  Jason sighs. ?What are we going to do without a navigator.? He sits back down and looks out to see. ?I don?t know, do it yourself?? Jason turns his head to see Akuma sitting next to him. ?WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE!?? He jumps back and points at his dad. ?I said I?d explain right?? He commented. ?I don?t want to hear it.? Jason sat back down. ?Sigh, You and I never did get along did we??

  Jason kept his eyes trained on the water. ?when you were young, You always listened to Jinta?s stories and loved the idea of adventure? he was one of the few people you really talked too.. I could tell you would end up like me. A man of the sea, Out for adventure and fun.? He smiled. ?But, the sea brings many dangers, if you were serious you?d need a means of power, something capable to holding up to the pain of the sea.? 

Jason didn?t even budge. ?You were so fond of masks? I made it my goal to find you a fruit that fit your love.. so when I came back to see your brother, imagine my shock, you were gone. I searched for you for days but didn?t find you.. I sat in a clearing, waiting to see if you?d come by. But you didn?t,  my crew was becoming wrestles. I left the fruit in the clearing, hoping you?d come by.? 

  He chuckled. ?And wouldn?t you know it, just as I left the clearing you arrived. Almost like fate eh?? He turned to his son. Jason seemed to be ignoring his words. ?A father?s love is always with his family, no matter where the father is.? He let out a sigh. ?I really did give these blades to the wrong sons?? he laughs and drops something large and wrapped in cloth on the ground. ?You two are almost destined to kill each other. Much like the Irene and Eris.? 

  Akuma stands up and throws a cloak over himself, then begins to walk off behind Jason. ?The blades cursed to duel each other for eternity. I hope you two can use those blades for good.? He turned back, Jason didn?t budge. ?I?m sorry.? He states before vanishing into an alley way. ?Rex.? Jason spoke out, grabbing the blade and standing up. ?You got everything you needed?? He asked. 

?Aye.? Rex walks out from one of the storage sheds. ?You gonna be forgiven your da?? Rex asked. ?I don?t know.? Jason turns and wipes some tears from his eyes. ?Let?s just go get the crew and head out alright.? Rex nodded and placed his hand on Jason?s shoulder. ?You alright cap?? He asked. ?It?s nothing.? Jason moved Rex?s hand and walked off. ?If you be sayin so.? Rex shrugs. 



    With James-

  He stands outside a door, acting like a two year old who has to go to the bathroom really bad. ?Oooohhhh!!! Hurry  up!!!!? He bounces around, clenches his fists and bends over slightly with his knees pushed together. ?Shut up, this takes time.? Eve comments. ?You?ve been in there for days~~~? James whines. ?I said shut up!? Eve shouts. ?But I gotta-? WHAM! The door flies open and smacks James in the face, pinning him against the wall. ?Are you done?? She asked, pulling the door away to reveal a swollen faced james. 

?Yesh.? James responds as a tooth falls out. ?Good.? Eve comments, she holds up a long item wrapped in cloth and tied with rope. ?Here. Stop bugging me.? She tosses it to James, who fumbles about and finally catches it between both arms and legs, then fall sto the ground. ?thank you!!!!? He shouts, crying over the package. ?You owe me.? Eve comments as she turns down the stairs. 

  With Nolan-

  He stands in a broken down apartment, hole in the ceiling, hole in the wall, fridge on the ground and cabinets blown open. ?Familiar is comforting?? He sighed. ?What kind of dumb excuse was that.? He kicks a fallen stool out of his way and heads for a room missing a door. ?where is it.? He thinks to himself,  the room seems to be a bedroom, with the bed blown upside down and the mattress stuck in a window. Nolan reaches down into some clothes and pulls out a picture from. ?There.? He looks at a picture of himself and a women, her face blocked by shattered glass. 

  A large grin seems to be on his face and his hair is tied back in a ponytail. Nolan rubs his shaved head with his hand. ?You always did like my hair long.? He let out a sigh. ?You gave me that same speech?? He looked at the picture, a tear rolling down his cheek. ?Right now, you?d scold me for not going out there huh?? He sighed and kicks some of the clothes, revealing a small knapsack. ?Eh?? He looks at the picture. ?Sigh?. You can?t help fate eh???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2009)

*With Prince...*

So far Prince has managed to sneak nearly a dozen survivors off the island under his cloaking mirage. He's helping the last of them on a boat when Clemens appears via mirror. She must be searching the island randomly. Prince immediately deactivates the mirage around himself but keeps the survivors cloaked. "Ma'am." He said politely, saluting. His appearance is calm bu under it he's seething in anger. _If she had anything to do with that slaughter....I'll kill her right now."_ He promises himself. "Something wrong?"

*With Kent....*

Rago stepped out of the debris with a surprised expression. "Aye! You should be a babbling idiot right now. How did you overcome that?" Kent looks at him strangley and shrugs, looking around. Suddenly his eyes light up.

"Ooh! Duckies!" He says suddenly, dasing over to a portion of the wall where someone had drawn some crude ducks. "Duckies duckies duckies duckies..." Rago stares with realization and horror. Suddenly he launches a powerful kick at Kent, who dodges away at the last second. A hole is blown in the wall, destroying the crude ducks. "You killed the duckies." Kent says, sounding ver much like a lost 5 year old. "You killed the duckies." He faces Rago with anger on his face. "Blade point." Kent's body shifts again, everything except his arms shrinking. His claws nerly triple in length, now 6 inches. He holds up 1 hand. "5 stars."

Rago blinks. Suddenly his gut is open, pouring blood. Kent stands behind him, claws dripping red. Rago whirls on his attacker and kicks Kent in the back of the head, breating heavily. "10 stars."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 29, 2009)

With the Gunsmoke pirates

It was dinner time for the crew, Candace had made them a delicious meal and the entire crew had gathered in the mess.With exception of Vic who was still behind the helm and would be keeping an eye out for trouble."So kiddo, did you already decide on a name for the crew and the ship?"Nate asked Sam."Well for the crew I thought Gunsmoke pirates, for the ship I was thinking The Ravager."

"Alright, it's decided then."He brought up his glass for a toast."To the Gunsmoke pirates, may we become pirating legends."

It was around this time that a small drone, belonging to Vic, came down and brought a letter.The drones couldn't speak so he was forced to use them as messengers in situations like these."We're a few minutes away from arriving at an island, I could use some help docking this ship."The crew members quickly stuffed themselves before heading up leaving Candace behind."But I worked so hard on making this meal and they didn't even finish it...."The girl started cleaning up, though suddenly froze, dropped the plates she was holding and removed her clothing.With her hair back in view it could be seen shifting from being blond with red streaks to red with blond streaks."Time to have a little fun."

A little later the crew were ready to head into town."Alright you guys can have some fun later but first I need some of you to run some errands."He pointed at Nate."Nate is going to buy some tools and pieces of equipment I will be needing so he could use some muscle."He picked."Chuck, Chey and Vic, could you guys help him out."He then turned to Val."I need you to come with me, we need to find some kind of library or bookstore."He needed to find some more information about guitars.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 29, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

It was late afternoon when the Dirge left Baltstaff for Water 7. Rek had managed to rent a local ferry to take most of the freed prisoners back to their homes, costing him a good amount of berri.

Right now he was in his room, sitting on a finely carved chair writing down numbers on a piece of paper placed on a table.

"This is...difficult." He looked at the numbers he had written and grimaced. He was currently making an audit of their expenses, and had realized that they roughly had 200 million left. More than enough for the planned rennovations, but not enough to support the Dirge now that they had twice the amount of people. "I suppose I can sell some old artifacts and have Ruru or Elza steal them back, but we're far from Vittorio where I'd likely get a buyer."

As Rek contemplated on how to raise more funds, someone was banging on the door. "Come in."

The door swung open, and Elza ran inside in her human form. "Rekkie-poo, there's a really big problem!"

Rek scratched his forehead. "Take me there now."

Elza lead Rek to the dining hall where a fight was taking place. The long, grand table was broken in half, and in the middle where 2 people were duking out. On one end of the room the freed prisoners where cheering on for one of the fighters, a well-built young man with a scar on his cheek. On the other end was a smaller group composed of people who had been with the crew from the start, cheering on their fighter, a large man whom Rek identified as one of the ship navigators.

"Stop this at once!'' Rek yelled, but his voice was drowned by the cheers and jeers of the crowd. Infuriated, he raised his hand  towards the direction of the crowd. "Steel Suit." In an instant everyone's clothes solidified to steel save for his and Elza.

"My dear Elza could you kindly call my dear Yumi if you may?" He asked her with a smile, as if there wasn't a fight taking place in his ship.

"Um..Okay Rekkie-poo." She replied, running off to call the revolutionary.

5 minutes later Yumi arrived, accompanied by Matyr and Kai, the samurai who served under her in Tori. Elza informed them of what happened, and right now Yumi was infuriated. 

"What happened here!?" She roared. Yumi then pointed to one of the men paralyzed by Rek's ability, demanding an answer.

"Uno-sama! These men insulted us and declared us incompetent!" The man said. 

Yumi turned to Rek, glaring at him with the same intensity she did her men. "Is what he said true?" He asked one the men in the navigator's side for confirmation. 

"These fools ate from your special tray of sweets, milord! The ones Chef Mazarappe make for you and those you've chosen everyday for the past 15 years!" The man said. "These men have no respect for your authority!" 

"Why should we respect this effeminate weakling? While the revalation that Uno-sama is actually a woman is shocking to us, we still believe in her might! We do not care for your master, nor for you gaijin!" One of the nihonese said.

"Arrogant scum, our lord saved you from imprisonment and this is how you repay his kindness!?" The navigator who was fighting with one of the nihonese said.

Rek sighed. While he did love the sweets his personal chef made for him, it was absurd to him that this was the cause of the fight. "This is unacceptable, all of you!" He said. He then looked at Yumi, who was about to burst with rage. Seeing this he stepped back and let her take the floor.

"While Rek may be the reason why many of us were imprisoned, that is not grounds to forget that he is master of this ship, and as his guests we must treat him and his servants with respect and be thankful for it, like any true child of Nihon. Am I understood!?" Yumi said to the members of hagyaku nihon, all of them nodding in agreement.

The members of Rek's original crew snickered, until Rek threw them an annoyed look. " And as for you people, you should've practiced more restraint. These people are our guests, and we do not try and kill our guests. Do I make myself clear?" The original members of the crew nodded as well. 

"Excellent. Matyr go ahead and think of a punishment for them, I'm heading back for my room." Rek told him.

"Do the same, Kai. This insubordination will not go unpunished." Yumi said to the samurai, leaving the room with Rek close behind.

Matyr sighed. "To think I could've won that game of cards if these guys didn't rumble."

"I was sure of my draw myself, Matyr-san, but now we can never know who would've been victorious.." Kai said respectfully. 

"I think I'll go check on Cass." Elza said, leaving the room in a brisk pace.


In the hallway leading to Rek's room, he and Yumi were conversing of the old days in Marieoja, in an attempt to get the recent annoying experience out of their heads.

"Remember the time when we planted that fake note in Ivalla's room saying that Chickens were out to eat her?" Rek asked, barely suppresing his chuckling.

"She wouldn't go within 6 meters of one for weeks!" She replied, barely able to restrain her laughing. "Or that time we planted a love letter in Matyr's room saying that Oressa liked her."

"When he went to tell her the feeling was mutual he ended up in the hospital for a month! The doctors had to get out all those porcupine needles by hand!" Rek bit his lip, trying hard not to laugh.

"Or how about that incident with the macaroni and your butler?" Yumi asked, on the verge of laughing as well.

"Oh Oda, you mean 'Pastabeard'?" Upon mention of that name the to fell to the floor, laughing as hard as they could.

"Those were good times." Rek said.

"They were indeed." Yumi agreed.

"But then of course you left, my dear Yumi." He told her.

"I had to return to my roots, Rek-chan. I couldn't stay there, and you knew it."

"I suppose I did." He said with a smile. "At least you gave me a little good bye present."

The two grinned. "No need to thank me for that."

"Life was quite boring without a partner in crime, though." He said to her.

"You had Matyr with you." She said.

"But it's Matyr. He's more interested in making fun of peasants than playing tricks on them. He's good company yes, but not partner in crime material."

"Indeed."

"I'm surprised you didn't leave though. You did say that once your comrades are free you'd return to freedom fighting." He said on a more serious note.

"Your noble status no longer protected them in the prison. Besides, seeing Ishida made me think twice about my ability to free Nihon."

Rek raised an eyebrow, surprised with what he was hearing. "Ishida once believed that Yoh-san could free our home, more fervently than many of us. I could not believe even he would lose faith. And also..." Yumi looked at Rek with determined eyes. "He was right. Whatever power we had now was not enough to free the homeland. You, however can help us get much closer."

Rek smiled with amusement. "My noble status has been suspended as well, my dear Yumi"

"Yes, but you're just as a good a manipulative bastard as I am, and with dangerous powers to boot." She said, looking Rek in the eye.

The young noble closed his eyes and shook his head."I'm afraid I won't be able to help you free your home, my dear Yumi. I promised someone before you to get her to her home first."

"Jun?" She asked, quickly deducing it.

"Indeed. Yes she is a stubborn, bloodthirsty prick who'd want to kill you for trying to save her life, but I made a promise." He said with a frown and a highly sarcastic tone.

Yumi smiled, amused herself. "I wonder why I've never seen you whine about that gaijin in front of her. Usually you have no problem with that."

"I can insult Jun in her face as much as I want."

Yumi's smile widened. "Sure you can. Just apologize to her, she deserves one from you anyway."

"I believe it's the other way around." He tells her fervently. 

Yumi giggled. "As refined as you are, you're just as clueless as any other man in such manners. Anyway, it's getting late, and I want to go to sleep as soon as possible." She said to Rek, leaving for her room.

The young noble narrowed his eyes as Yumi left. "Clueless? Please, who does she think I am, that Smoking Samurai?"


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2009)

with the LTP-

with the town somewhat cleaned up, and the logpose set to the next island. the crew gathers back at the new ship, which looks exactly like the old ship.... "I can't tell what's changed." Jason points at the ship and turns to a shipwright. "Nothing! that's the best part! all we did was update your boat with a little better wood... It's not adams wood, but it should hold you till water 7." 

Jason sighed. "I guess that's good enough, was hoping for something better." He jumped up into the boat and looked around. "You're supplies are all onboard and they were put where you requested." the man comments. "As well as "that" He winks. "thanks." Bolt walks past him and jumps onto the ship. "Now let's hurry and get off this island, i'm tired of this place already." James, Belle, Kama, Rex and Eve soon followed, climbing on board. 

"Ah, wait." the shipwright rubbed the back of his head. "We uhh... We have a request..." He coughed. "Sure, what is it." a group of people break apart and reveal a tied up nolan. "MMPH!!! MMPH!" He strugles under the ropes. "TAKE HIM WITH YOU!" they toss nolan onboard, followed by a few bags.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 29, 2009)

James stands on the deck, spinning around with his sword in hand, "Finally! Finally I have fiiiiive!" He shouts holding the five sheathed blades up in the air proudly. He hears a thud and moves over to see the tied up Nolan.

"Uh, who is this?" He asks pointing at Nolan, "Remember, this is Nolan, he showed us to the Inn," He approaches the tied up Navigator with a puzzled look, but stops thinking about it completely when he looks at the little bit of blue hair that he has on his head, "That's pretty cool," he says looking at it closely.

Bolt turns to him, "Hello? I've got blue hair too," he says pulling on a little bit of it, "Really?" he pauses for a moment looking at his hair and then back at Nolans, "His is cooler," Bolt raises his leg and kicks James in the stomach, "How is his any cooler?!" James grabs his leg and twists it, "His isn't covered up by a stupid beanie!?" Bolt leaps off the ground and uses his other leg to kick himself free, "Don't mess with the beanie! And the little hair he has is covered my a bandana!"

Nolan watches as the stupid argument/battles goes back and forth, "Well, looks like we got what we wanted and den some," he says refering to the fixed ship and Nolan, "Guess ahl test out the new helm," Kama unfolds the sails and they move out.

James and Bolt are now tangled up in a wrestling fashion, "Oi captain, who is this guy?" James asks once again as Jason approaches, "Yea, we don't need more dead weight around here," he says glaring at James, causing the battle to continue. Jason simply replies with a grin on his face, "He's our new navigator." Nolan's eyes role as he watches his island slowly disappear in the horizon.


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2009)

A few hours after the crew set sail- 

"someone mind untying me?" Nolan blinks, sitting up against the railing of the ship. "Ah... forgot about that..." Jason blinked, James and Bolt now tied up and hanging from the mast. "OI!!! LET US DOWN!!!" both whine. "Shut up." Eve pokes them with the tip of her spear. "Make sure they behave themselves eve." Jason orders. "Ofcourse~~~" Eve cheers. 

Jason cuts the ropes off Nolan and he stands up, stretches and looks around the ship. "So.. what exactly is the plan now?" He blinked. "You navigate." Jason hands over the log pose. "Ok..." Nolan blinks. "Go that way." He points forward. "There." He sits down and put his hands behind his head. "THAT'S NOT NAVIGATING!" they shout. "I said go that way, we just need to go that way. The log points to the island, so we just go where it points. North,south, east, west none of them matter, just go forward." 

A few more hours of sailing and a sudden darkness overcomes the ship. "Hey..." the crew seemed to be asleep, Bolt and James still tied up, snot bubble forming out of their noses. "I SAID HEY!" Nolan shouts. The crew suddenly wake up and look around. "What? What happened!?" Nolan points at at sea. "That." 

A massive circular ship sits in front of them, many other ships docked along side it. One that seemed to have a pirate flag with a skull made of hands. "Wonder who that belongs too." Jason asked. "Seems familiar somehow..." Bolt rubs his chin. "WELCOME TO THE 10th ANNUAL PIRATE BASEBALL TOURNAMENT!!!" the LTP look at the ship. "PIRATE BASEBALL!?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 29, 2009)

"Get the fuck off of me" Marc said "I am not going to waste my time killing some half dead piece of trash." His crew released him slowly watching him carefully. Marc jumped to his feet and walked over to the exhausted fighters. Akawana was attending to the jackass while Hawthorne looked over Helen. "How quickly can you make him better?" Marc asked looking at Akawana. "Just so you can put him back into this state or worse?" she said looking at him. "That seems very counter productive to me but he should be ok if he rests for a week." "A WEEK?! just fix the bastard" Marc said annoyed that he couldn't just kill him here and now.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 29, 2009)

Makaosu Base
"BLAH BLAH BLAH! Thank you for the history lesson boss but no offense that's not what I'm here for. That's not what any of us are here for!"

"I joined you because you promised me vengeance...for what the World Government did to Ohara and what they did to my wife," then Hawkins looks around, "Well I don't see it!"

Darver turned his head to look at Hawkins with his trademark indifferent expression. Darver had his hands clasped together on the giant table as if he was pondering something. "Patience is a virtue Hawkins. You will have your revenge I assure you. A good portion of the Makaosu's goal is the downfall of the World Government. But, we cannot just willingly attack the Government at anytime we please." Darver said as he got up and started to pace around the giant room.

"Admirals, vice admirals, pacifistas and numerous other entities stand in our way for a direct attack on the World Government. If were to attack Mariejois, we would be completely annihilated by the power of the "Marine High Admirals"." Darver said eerily as he ended his sentence. "Though, with new allies such as the Knights of Tensei and the Makaosu at full force, we could very much pose a serious threat to the Government. This is why forming alliances is such a crucial thing." 

Daran entered the room and approached Darver with numerous files. "The delegate from the Knights of Tensei is early." He said, noticing the knight. He walks up to Darver, relieved he had regained his cool, and handed him the papers. "These are reports of our remaining assets. We still have a problem with those action-figures of yours that never sold, Darver-san. What should we do with them? " 

Darver took the files from Daran and began to review them. "Dispose of the action figures. We are no longer in need of them." Darver said plainly. 

Kent vs Rago
Rago clenched his gut as blood dripped from the injured portion. Kent's speed highly exceeded the expectations Rago had in mind.

"Aye! I see. You are also advanced in using your zoan devil fruit in coherence with your rokushiki techniques. You would have been a promising recruit for the Ciphor Pols save for you're a pirate."  Rago said as he turned to face the Rookie captain.

Rago extended his arm and held out his single index finger. He began wiggling it from side to side for Kent to see. As Kent continued to look at his finger, Rago's finger started to become blurry and seemed to become illusionary. "Sommeil." Rago said in a weird other worldly voice that seemed to echo. 

Kent surprisingly did not drift off into a slumber as Rago was hopping he would. "Aye! What is up with this pirate? His resistance to my hypnosis is unreal." Rago commented.

Kent then charged at Rago and Rago did the same. They engaged in a close-combat fight, each opponent throwing kicks and punches at the other. Though, Kent seemed to be much more effective in this situation since he was a zoan and rokushiki user, hitting Rago with much more devastating blows. Though, through the course of the close quarter fight, Kent's eyelids slowly began to close and Kent started to yawn. Soon he fell to the ground drifting off into a slumber.

"Aye! It seems as though you aren't completely resistant to my ability. It just took awhile for it to take effect." Rago said panting heavily with blood and injuries across his body. "Aye! Now witness, but you can't really witness it because your sleeping, the true power of my hypnosis ability. Moi Hypnose!"  Rago said as he closed his eyes and stood there for a moment saying a weird chant. "Force d'?l?phant." Rago then said as he opened his eyes.

Rago leaned against a wall and pushed it just a bit. The wall crumbled as if a large object was leaning against it. The wall then collapsed. Rago grinned as he walked towards Kent.

"Aye! I hope you know Tekkai young rookie. You'll need it to survive the strength I've just received. The strength of a stampeding elephant!" Rago exclaimed.


----------



## Vash TS (May 29, 2009)

Akawana worked diligently and stitched and bandadged Dreyri's wounds. He suddenly stirred and got to his feet. Akawana looked at him in surprise.

"You should be out for at least another few days" She said in amazement
"_If I were a mere man maybe, but for a superoir warrior like myself a few minutes is all I need_"

He looked around for Helen and saw her wounds being tended to by Hawthorne. He pumped his fist

"_BAM, still undefeated. You lose because you left the duel area_"

Everyone looked at him askance

"What are you talking about?"
"You fell to my final attack, I walked away from the battle" helen said looking at him confused
"_Only in death can I be defeated_" Dreyri said confidently
"_DREYRI BRUNI STILL UNDEFEATED AFTER 106 MATCHES!!!!!!_" he said jumping up and pumping his fist
"Don't listen to him Helen" Nicobi said
"You obviously won"
"I think he's a lunatic" Tetra said looking at him curiously
"I like him"Fire said
"He definately is special" Simo said

A sneakered foot suddenly flew toward Dreyri's head but he caught it in a gauntleted hand. Dreyri looked at Marc with a murderous glare on his face

"_You want to become famous by losing to me also?_" Dreyri asked looked into Marc's eyes
"_All you have to do is ask_"
"Famous? How the fuck could you make me famous?"
"I'm going to fucking kill you for spilling my rum and being a fucktard in general"

Dreyri let go of Marc's foot and turned to face him

"_Can you use those swords or they just for show?_" Dreyri said seriously
"Oh I can fucking use them" Marc said with a smile
"You are both stupid, and when you almost kill each other I will have to patch you up"
"Well won't have to help me when i'm done with him" Marc said smiling
"_Let's go no name_" Dreyri said putting a hand on Moongarm's hilt and gestured for Marc to come


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2009)

The confusion with the clones had left Dante with a headache and he suddenly felt tired. Having argued with Heather for 2 days straight without, sleep food or drink, Dante checked himself into a hotel and fell asleep. It so happened that it was the only hotel in town and as a an extra bonus all the rooms were next to each other.

Heather and Dante both exchanged expletives before slamming their respective doors shut.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 29, 2009)

On the Infinite 

The ship had arrived at their next destination,their log pose had to lock on to the magnetic field of their next island and so they decided to head into town.Like Always M.J. decided to stay behind, she had all that she needed and so just continued working.

Alph actually was in the mood to head into town, though this was so that he could buy some materials.He was experimenting with new materials for his body.
The android was the first to leave, assuming that his crewmates wouldn't be interested in his research.

Shin was next, he was just bored and wanted to look around town.Perhaps even find the latest bountyposters. With a lit cigarette in his mouth, his hands in his sweater's pockets and with his hoodie on he set off by himself. 
Into the town of Costa Nostra island.

Costa Nostra island, Guiseppe's restaurant

For almost a week now the best seat in the house was occupied by the same two people.Though one of the two always had "company" with him, but he had two rules.Never the same ladyfriend twice and never less then two girls.
The last two months the man had managed to regain his wealth and he was splurging it on valuables and women, pretty much how he lost most of his money before that brief career change of his.

This man was known as Jackie Estacado, his best friend Leo was for once not sitting on his hat, instead one of Jackie's girlfriends was petting the chameleon and the animal seemed to be enjoying every minute of it.The other regular was a blond woman, dressed in a pink kimono and she spent the hours looking irritated and usually kept to herself until her patience ran out and she would snap at Jackie.

This was one of those times."Damn it Jackie, it's been 6 days now and still not a sign of those bastards."They had been waiting for a specific target, Jackie had hired goons that were walking around town with the bounty posters of their targets and were ordered to inform the two Makaosu agents as soon as they spotted one of the targets.

"Like I said a million times already, my sources told me that they were last seen on *Insert island where Brimstone family lives*, they use a logpose just like everyone else, that means they have to pass this island and have to stay 16 hours here."Jackie explained once again."They will show up here eventually."He opened a bottle of wine."Now, drink up, it'll take the edge off......And you sure could use it."


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2009)

With the LTP-

They dock at the ship, curious about the baseball tournament. "I wonder what this is all about." Bolt rubs his chin, unfortunately for the Little tree pirates.. they walked in through the competitors entrance. "NOW INTRODUCING THE FIRST TEAM!!!!!!" The announcer shouts from his box, His lips are oversized and his head comes to a point, His arms are thin and his foot on ontop his desk, his other ontop his chair. "THEY'RE KNOWN FAR AND WIDE!!! BRINGERS OF DESTRUCTION!! CHEATERS AMONG LIARS!!! THE! THOUSAND! HAND! PIRATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

"Their captain, Kuroi Matsu! First Division Commander, Trace Hopper! First Division Swordsman Yagyu Sekishu! First division marksmen! Deadeye!!! Second division Swordsman, Red hand Richard!!" the man took a deep breath. "Fwee this is one long crew! Second division commander, Mitch run! Second division fist fighter! Buck!" He coughed and took a deep breath, "VS!!! these guys!" He holds out his hands and the LTP walk into a spot light. *"EH!? WE'RE PLAYING!?"*

Elsehwere- in the grandline- 

BOOM!!!! the ground shakes as a mans boots connect with fresh dirt. "Heh..heh..heh." His voice seems raspy and cold. "It's been a long time since we've done anything fun." He comments. "I agree, Way too long." another voice comments. "Indeed captain." A third voice agrees. "I'M FEELIN EXCITED!!!" a fourth voice cheers. "Oh? this looks like the place i battled the fiesty ferrat of faldom!" The crew comes into view, the reaper pirate crew stands proud on a stretch of sand. "Let's great the grandline with a bang." Grim holds up a blade.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 29, 2009)

Botanica Gardens
Mathias observed the entire fight of Helen vs Dreyri, utterly impressed by Helen's prowess with a blade. He smirked the entire time and commended Helen after the match for a job well done.

"Excellent work Helen. Your skill is impressive indeed." Mathias said in an impressed manner. 

Mathias then observed the eccentric actions of the Captain of the Black Sword Pirates, Marc Gommes. "What a barbaric bunch they are." Mathias said while shaking his head. "Hopefully they've learned that they're no match for our crew after your display there Helen." Mathias said as he and the crew continued a casual stroll around the island.


----------



## InfIchi (May 29, 2009)

FWAM! the doors the makosou meeting fly open and David walks in, dry blood crusted on his body. "I was in the middle of an important engagement, You calling me here better have been for a damn good reason." He grumbles at Darver. "Who the hell is that guy!?" He then notices the armor through his stiffened hair. "Ah, You're one of those knight guys... I remember now...  I had to go freaking meet with your damn people a while back." 

He shook his head. "You seem a little upset." Gordo finally spoke out. "SHUT UP! I didn't even get the chance to bathe cause of this asshole!" He points at Darver. "When i run this place, I'll make sure every single one of you is scrubbed clean. Especially you." He points at hunter. "You stink." with that little explosion he took a seat next to Darver and crossed his arms. "Anubis was almost complete you know."


----------



## koguryo (May 30, 2009)

*Nonki*

Sooyoung watches as a couple Marines pick up Paegun's body on a medical gurney, "We're going to make sure he gets a proper burial."

Sooyoung's face begins to swell up and she walks over to the body and tears stream down her face, "Damn it!  You're so stupid!  You were supposed to capture your Dad!  How could you die now!?"

A faint whisper could be heard from Paegun's body, "You're way too pretty to cry."

Sooyoung puts her hand on Paegun's face, "Don't speak, you can still make it!"

Paegun chuckles slightly, "I can tell I'm not making it.  Tell Joseph that he was a good leader.  Eric needs to loosen up, Jae-Sung needs to well I don't know.  I don't really know Hana that well.  And you......just need to stop crying all over me.  Heh, maybe I'll be reincarnated as a bra and we can be together again."

Sooyoung smiles a little bit, "Idiot."

Paegun closes his eyes and his whole life flashes before his eyes, _So this is it?  It would have been nice to live longer.  Bye everyone._

Paegun's heartbeat and breathing stops, "Paegun!  Come on say something.  You're supposed to make it through this.  You always do.  You're always there to protect me.  We were supposed to ge-"

The rest of the crew walk up to Sooyoung and begin to comfort her.

A couple of Marines from the large ship come out with a Den Den Mushi, "Mr. Rodgers.  You have a new mission.  Head to Raida Isle and help protect their town.  We got the call today.  It should be a one-day trip.  The report from their guard was there are five Pirate ships attacking there.  Good luck."


----------



## the_sloth (May 30, 2009)

-With the LTP-

"Their captain, Kuroi Matsu! First Division Commander, Trace Hopper! First Division Swordsman Yagyu Sekishu! First division marksmen! Deadeye!!! Second division Swordsman, Red hand Richard!!" the man took a deep breath. "Fwee this is one long crew! Second division commander, Mitch run! Second division fist fighter! Buck!" He coughed and took a deep breath, "VS!!! these guys!" He holds out his hands and the LTP walk into a spot light. *"EH!? WE'RE PLAYING!?"*

The crowd bursts into a loud roar as the LTP stand there dumbfounded.  The announcer points at them.  "So, tell us a little about yourselves."  Suddenly, a microphone descends down and stops right in front of Jason.  The crowd goes silent as  Jason gently taps the microphone and there is a loud squeak of feedback.  "This working?" *tap tap tap*  The announcer sighs.  "Its on kid.  Just introduce yourselves so we can get this over with.  Sheesh."  Jason sweats in the spotlight.  "Oh... sorry.  Well, we're the Little Tree Pirates." 

The crowd then begins cheering loudly.  You could hear them talking among themselves.  "The Little Tree Pirates!?"
"I've heard about them!  They're getting pretty popular."
"That Rex Hender!?  He's so hot!!!!!"
Jason grabs the mic again.  "I'm Jason Rodgers, the captain."  The crowd cheers again as Jason begins to point at each member of his crew.  "And this is the First Mate, Chris Fly."
He quickly grabs the mic for himself.  "But you can all call me Bolt:  Hero of the People."
"And the one with the goggles is our crew's, I dunno, swordsman?  I guess that's his job.  Anyway, he's James Danziker."
He strikes a pose.  "Also known as the Great Red Monkey!"
"Then there's Rex Hender with the guitar.  He's our musician."
Rex simply raises his sunglasses and waves as the women scream and yell and faint.
"Then there's Belle Canto, our doctor."
"What the hell is going on!?"
"Followed by Eve Fazo.  She takes care of the weapons and things."
Eve glares into the audience.
"Our resident ninja, Kusari Kama."
He suddenly strikes various poses as he disappears and reappears in smoke.
"And our newest addition, our navigator, Nolan..... uh?"
"Just Nolan"
"Nolan!"
The crowd roars as Jason finishes introducing the crew.  Bolt, James and Kama seem to be basking in the spotlight, enjoying themselves, Rex simply strums his guitar, and the rest are still slightly unsure as to what is going on.

The announcer grabs his mic and begins to speak again.  "Alrighty!  You heard it here, folks.  Its the Thousand Hand Pirates vs. The Little Tree Pirates!  SO LETS GET THE 10th ANNUAL PIRATE BASEBALL TOURNAMENT UNDERWAY!!!!!!!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 30, 2009)

"Let's go no name" Dreyri said putting a hand on Moongarm's hilt and gestured for Marc to come. Marc gestured for his crew to step back his hand on his katana. His crew cleared the area and Marc drew his sword allowing his hand to fall to his side in a show of disrespect. Dreyri looked at Marc's stance carefully and everyone could see the fury on his face. "You dare to disrespect the great Dreyri with such a pitiful stance" he roared rushing forward bringing Moongarm down hard. The sound of metal clashing mimicked thunder for a split second and sparks shot from where Marc's sword and Dreyri's made contact. 

Marc parried the blow and swung his sword at Dreyri but the man nimbly rolled to the side avoiding the strike. Dreyri brought down another thunderous strike that Marc opted to dodge this time appearing behind Dreyri. However Dreyri ducked Marc's swing and knocked Marc on the wrist causing him to drop his katana. "What's happening?" Tetra asked confused "why is Marc losing?" *"He is behaving like a child"* Smirnov said disapprovingly *"he is toying with his opponent for his amusement.* Dreyri swung a horizontal blow that Marc bent over backwards with his hands crossed behind his back to dodge. 

Taking advantage of Marc's arrogance Dreyri used his free hand to hit Marc in the chest causing him to topple off balance. Marc landed and rolled but Dreyri advanced on him hoping to capitalize on the advantage. Marc let his tanto sail and Dreyri was forced to stop and block it allowing Marc to jump to his feet. Drawing his last available blade, the wakizashi, Marc faced Dreyri with a smug smile on his face. Dreyri rushed forward again and Marc parried his blow forcing Dreyri behind him. Marc gathered his tanto and tossed it into his sheath moving towards the katana. He sheathed the wakizashi and slipped his foot under the katana. "Blood Flame" Dreyri roared swinging his sword releasing an attack. Marc flipped the Katana into his hand and used it to direct the attack away from his body. However he could not fully control it and some of his hand suffered damage. "Lets get serious shall we" Marc said his hand smoking.


----------



## Vash TS (May 30, 2009)

"Lets get serious shall we" Marc said his hand smoking. 

Dreyri could see that Marc wasn't taking him seriously and it annoyed him to no end. 

"_Seems i'll have to step it up if you are so bored_"
"_Blood Slash_" Dreyri said swinging Moongarm

A red slash flew forth from Moongarm but Marc opted to dodge he appeared over Dreyri's head

"_I saw that already_" Dreyri said
"_Blood Rain_" Dreyri Spun Moongarm over his head

A multitude of red orbs bombarded Marc. He was able to block most of it with his katana and wakizashi but a large number still hit him. Marc gritted his teeth and continued his motion. Dreyri held Moongarm up and blocked Marc's dual sword strike and a spark set moongarm ablaze. Marc stepped back as Dreyri raised the large sword over his head and brought it down powerfully still on fire. Marc blocked with his swords crossed but Dreyri pushed him and eventually he jumped back because of the weight of the attack. Dreyri used this opportunity to his advantage _BLOOD FLAME_ he roared as he swung the sword. Marc has remembered how the attack ad exploded on his guard before and decided to dodge and counter attack. Dreyri was ready for him again though. By the time Marc realised what happened _BLOOD RAIN _rang out and the orbs flew at him again. The attack had a large radius but it wasn't really destructive. Marc catching some of the attack this time stumbled back. Dreyri rushed and swung and sliced Marc in his stomach and left a bloodless cauterized wound while Marc brought down two swords on to Dreyri's shoulders and left blood streaming down his hands. Dreyri jumped back as Marc did the same. Marc touched the wound in amazement. Dreyri's eyes blurred and his knees buckled.

"_I can't do this for much longer_" 
"_I talked a lot of shit before but I really don't have anything left he thougt_"
"_That Helen chick really beat my ass_"
"_Now this guy is matching me easily_"
"_I will have to use it_" He thought
"_Hey you_" Dreyri said as he pointed to Marc
"_I'll show you something cool_"
"_The last thing you ever see_"
"Just shut up and bring it fucker" Marc growled

Marc cocked his eyebrow and looked at Dreyri curiously. Dryeri flicked Moongarm and it burst into flame, Dreyri jumped high into the air and pointed Moongarm at Marc and put two hands on the hilt as he hurtled toward Marc who just stood and looked at him. 

"_RAGNAROK_" Dreyri said as flames from Moongarm surrounded him and he gained the appearence of a comet flying toward Marc. The fire flashed and flickered the suddenly disappered. The attack wasn't complete yet Dreyri had failed is his last ditch effort.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 30, 2009)

Marc stood there dumbfounded. "What a waste of time crock of shit" Marc said annoyed "you actually had me thinking we had a fight on our hands."  Marc raced forward and opened another wound on Dreyri's torso causing Akawana to wince thinking about the wounds she would be treating later. Dreyri stumbled his body at his limit. "You are half dead on your feet fucker" Marc said annoyed at how the battle had turned out. Dreyri rushed forward his pride refusing to allow him to give up. Marc swung his katana knocking Moongarm out of Dreyri's hands. Marc followed up by hitting Dreyri in the back of his neck with the blunt side of his blade causing him to fall to the floor in a heap.

Marc walked away from the exhausted swordsman annoyed that he had wasted his time. "If you leave the area he is going to say he won" Tetra said looking at Marc. "I don't give a darn, the other chick did a number on him before" Marc said "this fight doesn't mean shit." Smirnov nodded his head in approval almost proud of Marc's take on the battle. "Have you savages finished mutilating each other now?" Hawthorne asked annoyed that he and Akawana would have to be patching yet more wounds. However Dreyri suddenly sprung up from behind Marc screaming. "Don't you dare turn you back on the undefeated swords man fool" he roared swinging Moongarm. Marc looked at him annoyed. "Bosque el dormir" Marc said pining the exhausted man to the ground. "Know your place you fucker or I will end your life."


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2009)

A few moments after the announcement to begin the games, the LTP were given a baseball outfit of their choice. Jason chose black and white strips with an Eightball on the back. Kuroi chose blood red with two swords on the back. "Now then! Teams! we will give you a few moments to pick your lineups!" the announcer calls out. "First to bat will be the Little tree pirates!" Jason rubs the back of his head.

"Anyone know anything about baseball?" He turns to look at the crew, Belle was shaking her head, Nolan was asleep, Bolt and James were either picking their nose or picking their ear, Eve was just smiling at him and Rex was strumming his guitar. "I can help sir!" a little boy above the dugout called out. "Ah?! you can? Please do." Jason bowed. "Well, I think that the pitcher should be Nolan, your main batter should be Rex, First and Second base should be Eve and Belle, Third base should be You, the outfield should be covered by Rex, James and Bolt since they are probably the best suited for getting fly balls and could prevent homeruns." 

Jason rubs his chin. "But, you're going to need a catcher... so i guess you could do that, Rex could be third basemen but you lose an outfielder..." Jason shakes his head. "No we don't." He then whistles and Sparky comes flying into the Areana. "Sparky is our new outfieleder!" Jason cheers. "Isn't that cheeting!" the crew shouts. "He said it was pirate baseball...."


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2009)

_Windy Dirge, en route to Water 7_

After the incident at the dining hall it had been smooth sailing for the Windy Dirge, relatively speaking. There were still heated arguments between the old and new crewmen of the ship, but Nihonese etiquette prevailed over their sense of pride. 

Inside the infirmary, Cass was having a simple meal of porridge. Many crewmen went in and out of the infirmary, but only Cass stayed there overnight. 

"What happened during that fight..." She contemplated, twirling her porridge with her spoon. She had no recollection of what had happened, though from what some of the crew said she fought off Buffalo with amazing skill.

"_You're quite welcome._" The voice inside her said.

Cass almost dropped her porridge. "You were the one who fought that Buffalo guy?" 

"_Yes._"

"But I could've beaten him!"She whined.

"_Understand this, young sniper. You have great skill, but you have a long way to go before you can beat foes of that man's calibre. A great many snipers in the world are as, if not stronger than he is. You must learn which enemies are at your level, and which ones are not._

Cass huffed. "I still think I would have won." She said before swallowing some porridge.

At the ship forge, Matyr was teaching some of the new crewmen on how to use the ship's engines. He was wearing a jump-suit and a helmet, flanked by two veteran engineers. The new crewmen wore roughly the same clothing as Matyr's, without the helmets.

"Alright, peasants." Matyr started. "You want to work the forge? First, you got to know the engines!" He pointed to the ship furnace, a large machine that huffed with smoke and radiated immense heat. To most of the new crew it resembled a dragon. "Your first job is to identify which of the fuel tubes go into which hole. Understand!? " The new crewmen squirmed, the heat overwhelming them. 

"That should be quite enough." Rek said as a couple of crewmen lifted barrels of seawater onto the ship. "You're all dismissed." He said. "I suppose I should get to work." Rek touched the barrels, concentrating as hard as he can at this early time in the morning. It had been a while since he transmuted seawater into fuel, and the difficulty of transforming liquids into other forms was still as difficult as ever, even though his skill in using his powers rose considerably well.

Yumi joined him up on deck, snacking on a sushi roll she got from the kitchen. "Beautiful morning, no?" 

Rek grinned. "A shame I have to do chores at this early a time when I can be having tea."

"Speaking of tea, where is the gaijin?" Yumi asked, wondering where Jun was. Pestering her was entertaining, and despite Jun still easily provoked into violence due to Inana it was still fun for her to pester the warrior.

"I sent her with Ruru and some of the men to do a quick raid on a nearby merchant vessel." Rek pointed to the figure of a ship a few knots away. 

"I'm surprised a proud warrior girl like her would agree to do such an act." She said with amusement.

"Ruru scouted the ship early morning. There's a very peculiar resource aboard that ship that both Jun and I desire greatly."

_Merchant Vessel_

Jun, Ruru and 3 crewmen where surrounded by a force 2 dozen strong, armed with guns and blades. The only armaments Jun and her group brought were 3 sabers, one for each crewman. 

"Give it up! We have you all surrounded!" The ship captain threatened.

"All we ask for is 5 sacks of tea. We're even willing to pay." Ruru said calmly.

"Pay? Ha! You're pirates, why should I believe you?"

Ruru sighed. "You're only making miss Jun angry."

The captain smirked. "Miss who-?" 

In a flash, Jun attacked, sending a sweeping kick under the captain's feet. A member of the merchant crew attacked, but Jun easily dispatched of him with a single punch to the gut. 

Ruru and the other crewmen joined the fray immiediately, with Ruru taking down 3 men with ease without even using his hybrid form. The other crewmen fought with relish, taking out enemies of their own, but it was Jun who dominated the fight. Sending jump kicks, countering sword lunges with quick punches, and breaking arms left and right. Finally, when all the enemies were defeated Ruru called the ship with his dendenmushi. Minutes later the Windy Dirge arrived, sending men and women towards the merchant ship.

"Well, this is unexpected. Rek commented to Ruru. Their original intention was to get some tea, but naturally this would happen so the crew simply took everything they needed. Sacks of food, barrels of fresh water and most importantly tea was loaded into the Windy Dirge. Some of the crew even managed to take some nice things from the captain's cabin. 

Once the goods were loaded Rek approached the defeated crew of the merchant ship, holding his trusty cane sword with him. "Here you go, for your trouble." Rek opened his wallet and threw 5000 berri at the feat of the beaten up pirate. "And thank you for the tea." Rek said last before leaving the ship for the Dirge. With a huff of smoke from the ship chimney the Dirge left the merchant ship and went off to Water 7. 

_Makosou Base_

"Right away sir." Daran said. "Our benefactor has said that he will be coming here soon to consolidate what little we have. In the meantime we should prepare for the next operation, which I am sure you have already planned, sir."


----------



## Vash TS (May 30, 2009)

*With Marc and Dreyri
*
"Know your place fucker or I will end your life."

Dreyri dropped to his knees and said something unintelligible then his head slammed into the ground and he passed out

"What the fuck did he say?" Marc said looking around at everyone

Storm barked and Fire fell onto floor laughing

"What the fuck did he say?" Marc shouted
"He said you are disqualified because you used DF powers" Fire said tears streaming down her face
"He's still undefeated" Fire roared looking at Marc
"I don't give a darn what he says" Marc said angrily
"I'm going back to the boat these flowers are fucking with my nose" Marc said as he tried to hold in a sneeze

Marc reduced the gravity around him and shot off into the air. Akawana sighed and walked over to Dreyri who was lying on the ground.

"What is up with Marc?" Simo said looking at Marc jumping in the distance
"He's mad" Tetra said looking at Marc
"*More like disappointed*" Smirnov said as he put his hand on Tetra's shoulder
"*He vatched the fight with the blonde haired girl and the boy*"
"*He got really excited to see them fight as swordsmen*"
"*Then he fought a significantly veakened version to vhat he saw*"
"I don't know why they fought in the first place, the whole thing was so unnecessary" Hawthorne said looked over at Dreyri and Akawana 

Akawana looked up

"I can't treat him here, he's lost too much blood" She said looking at everyone
"Why do you have to treat him anyways" Fire asked as she walked away from Dreyri's body
"I'm a Doctor, I don't pick and choose who I treat"
"I will not walk away and leave him here" Akawana responded heatedly

None of them had ever seen Akawana behave like this

"*Looks like she's serious*" Smirnov said walking over to Dreyri
"*Let?s get back to the ship*" Smirnov said lifting Dreyri's limp body
"*Someone grab his sword*" Smirnov said as he walked off

Simo grabbed the hilt of the sword but immediately dropped it with a yelp

"What happened?" Fire said looked at him curiously
"It's hot" Simo said looking at the sword with a weird look on his face
"It burnt my hand"

He took off his bag and took out a piece of cloth and wrapped the hilt of the sword and picked it up

"We need to move fast" Akawana said urging Smirnov ahead

*With Tsubaki*

Tsubaki walked through the village Blood Flowers sprouting at her feet. She suddenly felt faint and dropped to her knees at the base of a blood flower. She didn't have enough stamina to use her power continuously as she had been doing. A man ran at her as she leaned on the blood Flower stalk. The flower reached down to grab the man but he lopped the petal off and the plant recoiled. He looked at Tsubaki menacingly as he raised his sword. Suddenly something grabbed the sword out his hand and another thing grabbed his neck and ripped at it spraying blood everywhere.

"I thought I told you to stay on the boat" came a voice from behind the man

Tsubaki smiled as Karl stepped over the body of the man

"Are you ok?" Karl asked her concern on his voice
"I've been better, I think I used my power too much" Tsubaki said as she fainted

Karl walked over to her and a Blood Flower attacked him. His chains ripped it to pieces 

"Good thing she didn't see that I?d never hear the end of it" Karl said 

He lifted her into his arms and walked toward the point where Clemens dropped him off. He noticed she had a slash on her back but it wasn?t very deep she would be fine after some rest.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 30, 2009)

Makaosu Meeting
Darver remained calm as David burst through the doors and went on a mini rant. No one was really surprised by this as this was regular behavior demonstrated by the Makaosu Vice Leader. It is a wonder why Darver puts up with such a hostile man. One would think that Darver would have already dismissed him from the organization or put him in his place, but it would be in vain. Even though David was a hot head, he still followed orders and was a crucial member of the Makaosu seeing as though he's the Vice Leader, the man directly under Darver himself.

"So you've arrived, Vice Leader David. Good. You're just in time to hear what I have planned for the Makaosu." Darver said as he ascended from his seat, not even looking in David's direction. Darver nodded at a tero in the corner of the room and he pushed a button. A giant blueprint of a weapon dropped down onto the giant meeting table for all to see. Darver started to once again pace around the room.

"This is what will bring about many victories in the Makaosu's favor. This is the big payoff from all of the hard work the elite agents have contributed. The elimination of the Ciphor Pols, assault on Naibunes and other world government agencies have resulted in this. A weapon that will shake the world to its core." Darver said as he made a fist.

"........Impossible. Darver-sama, you've found one of the ancient weapons.......?" General Necaroy said in utmost disbelief.

Darver nodded his head in saying no. "No, of course not. But, this is the next best thing. With all of the information gathered from our missions, the expert engineers of the Makaosu have created blueprints for a replicated ancient weapon. They have predicted that this weapon should have one-third the attack power of an actual ancient weapon." Darver said as he continued to pace around the room.

"This is where the elite agents and even the Intelligence Branch comes into play. We do not have the resources to build said weapon. It'll cost an ungodly amount of money. We'll need both of the elite agents and Intelligence Branch to gather these resources with any means necessary. Though, I have an organization in mind that can provide for us most of our needs."

"Everett Industries, headed by one of the Illuminati, Mr. Everett. The biggest supplier of weapons in the world."


----------



## Michellism (May 30, 2009)

Watermelon port

Leska who had been hiding in a pickle barrel for over an hour had fallen asleep and accidently brought aboard upon a ship believed to be cargo. The careless way they handled the barrell woke her up abruptly and to her surprise she was in the middle of the ocean in some unknown boat. "WHERE THE FUCK AM I?!" Leska thought to herself as she observed what she could from the small crack in the barrell. Several sailors where walking on the deck and itd be an idiotic move to just pop on out so Leska decided to stay aboard until they docked again. Her clothes began to smell of pickle and it was irritating her more and more with each passing second. She spit a bullet in the pickle barrell forcing some of the juice out of it though the green bastards filled the rest of barrell. "I've got to get out of here" She thought in desperation thinking of what she should do.

Botanica, Spring Island

Nanute awoke a few minutes after her nap because of a nearby commotion. Putting her black jacket on she headed out to examine the scene. Two men we're arguing about who had started an incident in the bar that they had just come from. Nanute shook her head and began to consider the option of becoming a lesbian "Men they're so stupid" She thought as she crushed her unlit cigarette on the floor. She streched a bit getting rid of the kinks her body before recognizing one of the men in the crowds. "HOLY SHIT!" She mumbled as several navy men where checking every house with her picture on a bounty paper. She placed her black hoody on and started to walk away from the scene until she heard some one call out to her "HEY YOU STOP!" With that she sprinted full speed down the city streets trying to out run the men.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2009)

With the Reapers-

  The crews boots and shoes thump across the sand as they make their way into the town, people are frightened as they walk into the streets. ?We have to get our names back on the map. The world must know what we fight for.? Grim raises his arm, revealing his blade. ?Slaughter them.? The crew seems to grin and everyone starts to raise their weapons. *?It?ll be an honor captain.?* They rush off. 

  The people in the town begin to run through the streets, Dread slashes and takes down three men running away. Wrath smashes a man through a wall with a clothesline. Pain jumps and spins in the air, kicking a man and two women into a weapon shop, causing them to be impaled on spears. The spoony bard simply plays his saxophone, some of the men think they can take him and charge quickly. One quick blow however causes multiple cuts to appear on their body and send them flying backward. 

  Grim stomps slowly through the town, a small child cringing against a wall. His knees are tucked in tightly. ?w..why.. why are you doing this?? the boy begins to cry. ?the world is bound by chains. These chains are locked by the world government. We wish to unbind the world and free them from the world government. To do that, We must have our names and cause be know. And how do you suspect the world government will spread the word of a group who wants to take them down?? 

  Grim leans in close to the child. ?When the crew comes off as nothing more then murderous pirates, Forgive me dear child, You are simply a means to the end.? With that, grim stabs forward and blood splatters onto his face. ?It?s a shame, but you should all be proud, your lives are being used to free the world from the chains that bind them. Once the world government is taken down, The chains should be easier to remove.? He smiles. ?MONSTER!? A women cries, her legs too weak to carry her away.

  Grim walks over to her slowly and raises his pistol to her head. ?My dear, I am just a man who wishes to free the world.? BANG! He fires the gun and her body drops to the floor. ?Is it so wrong to want the world to be free?? He turns and begins to move onto the wrest of the town with his crew. ?HAH!? Pain throws a spear into a man?s back. ?DADDY!!!? a little girl cries. ?Man. I hate seeing kids in pain.? Jacob comments as he walks over to her. ?YOU BIG MEANIE!!!? She kicks his shin. ?Oh? Shouldn?t have done that.? He reaches down. ?night night time.? CRACK!


Within  a few short hours, the town was completely destroyed. Not a single human left alive on the island, the reapers would use this as a message for the world government. "We are alive. And we are coming for you." The town, the people and the island were set ablaze, the fire spelling out "[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]永眠" (Eternal sleep/Death) (lulz.. Grim's fruit puts people to sleep, get it )[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]With the Makouso-[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]David let out a sigh. "I don't see the reason why i was called here, you could have easily had me go there and meet with him rather then waste time here. I can convince him to join forces with us. Or just force him too." David grinned. 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]With the Nonki-[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Alright, We'll move out as quick as possible. Hammer marine! Gunner Marine! good job!" Joseph gives a thumbs up. "I don't know what you did but you two are the only ones with semi-names so i'm giving you the credit for whatever it is you deserve credit for! there wont be a promotion in it for you, because you're just barely above fodder! Now let's sail to that island..." He already forgot what it was called....
[/FONT]


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 30, 2009)

Eddy with Mathias and the others stopped only a couple meters away from the other pirate crew and that crazy swordsman that now was challenging the captain of the pirate crew.

Eddy stood with his back against the wall of a random small building. The wind was blowing his black hair causing random spikes in front and backwards and his coat waving from the wind. They all watching the scene between the others. 

Suddenly Eddy noticed a girl running from far away and approaching all of them over time. "What's wrong with all of them in this island?" Mathias wondered.
"Just wait, this seems like fun" Eddy smirked with a sinister smile on his face. 
That pirate captain known as Marc and all the others noticed the girl also but with the girl something worse was coming. Several marines were checking each house and many of them were running behind the girl.
"Shit..." Nicobi whispered


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2009)

"Aye! I hope you know Tekkai young rookie. You'll need it to survive the strength I've just received. The strength of a stampeding elephant!" Rago exclaimed. He brought his hand down on Kent's sleeping form.

"Aaaaaah...." Kent Kent sighes, grinning. He stopped Rago's fist cold with an open palm and grinned. "That sleep was good. Just what I needed." He rolled his shoulders once and lashed out with his other fist. Rago barely has time to move as Kent's fist slams into his gut. His eyes widened as Kent soru's again, even faster than he had been going before.

"How..."

"Y'see, there's a differance between you and me." Kent says calmly, blocking a kick. "Not really power, but more experiance." Roga launches another punch and Kent is simply gone, soruing out of the way. "I've fought people like you before. I know how you're going to react. But more imprtantly, I know how to avoid it."

*Blam!*

Rago's foot catches Kent as he finishes a soru, slamming him through a wall.

"Aye! Talk is cheap."


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2009)

With the LTP-

they had decided their line up, first would be Rex, Then Nolan, James, Eve, Jason, Belle, Bolt and finally Kama. Rex stepped up to the plate and swung the bat a few times. "Right den." He waited for the Thousand hand pirates pitcher to take the mound. "and pitching for the thousand hand pirates is... DEADEYE JOHNSON!" Dead eye walks out holding a large gun with the magazine on top. "Eh? What'cha got there?" Rex asked. "I'm not physically strong." He kicks a stand out from the ground and places the barrel of the gun on it. "So i use this."

the crowed cheered, Kuroi smirked, his job was catcher. "READY!" The announcer shouts. "SET!" The crowed roars, "PITCH!!!!"BOOM!!! the gun fires and a flash of white speeds past Rex. "Eh?" He turns to see Kuroi holding a ball. "STRIKE ONE!" Rex blinks. "Ah, Isn't that cheetin?" He asked. "No, It's pirate baseball." the umpire responds. "Ah, I see then." Rex nods and raises his bat. BOOM! Rex swings his bat this time, Kuroi grins and waits for the ball, but it never arrives. "Eh?" He blinks, Rex finishes his swing and the ball goes flying out into the air. "HOW DID HE DO IT!!!" 

"It be pirate baseball. Remember?" He tosses his bat and begins to run, a small net could be seen hanging from the tip of his bat. "CHEETER!" Kuroi shouts. "Ah, Actually it's allowed." The umpair comments. "Heh, Don't assume that you've won just yet." Mitch run jumps into the air and catches the ball. "YOU'RE OUT!!!" The umpair calls. "Ah... Damn..." Rex stops running and walks back to the dugout.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 30, 2009)

Kent vs Rago
Rago stood panting in the room as he had just knocked Kent through a wall. His elephant power enhancement would only allow him 2 minutes of its use in his current state. If Rago was to win, he'd have to end this quickly.

Kent jumped back through the destroyed wall baring his claws at Rago. "If talk is cheap then why do you keep calling me a rookie? You're only at a Lt. Commander rank. That isn't too high last time I checked...." Kent said, a sweat drop coming down his head.

"Aye! Silence you damn pirate. I've had enough of you as it is cat man. It's about time I put an end to this and put you and your moodily crew behind bars." Rago said as he cracked his knuckles.

"You must've hypnotized yourself into becoming an idiot if you think you're putting me behind bars." Kent said as he started to laugh. "Soru!" Kent said as he disappeared and reappeared in front of Rago, launching an attack at him.

"Aye! Just as predicted." Rago said as he grabbed Kent by the neck with his elephant strength. He forced Kent to look him into his mesmerizing green eyes, which appeared to be spinning. Kent stabbed his claw into Rago's shoulder, Rago endured the pain.

"Manipuler: Faible chat." Rago said in a weird otherworldly voice. Kent then released his claws from Rago's shoulder. Kent was now under the impression that he was a weak cat. Rago easily held Kent by his neck with his left and and prepared a punch with his right, a punch with the force of a stampeding elephant.

"P?rir (perish)!" Rago bellowed as he punched Kent in the gut with the remainder of all of his strength, sending him flying through a wall that lead into the outside.....above the sea. Rago's hypnosis power-up wore off. He knelt on one knee from the pure strain of the technique and the damage he had already received in the fight. "Aye! That's it for him. I was hopping to capture him instead of kill him though." Rago said as he continued to pant.

"Geppou!" Just then, Kent flew back into the room through the enormous hole in the wall baring his claws at the defenseless Rago.


----------



## Vash TS (May 30, 2009)

As Smirnov and the others turned to head back toward their boat there was a blood curdling scream from the middle of the town. They all turned to see a little girl running from a group of marines.

"We don't have time to save everyone" Akawana said in a cold voice
"You guys go ahead I will check it out" Tetra said
"I'll go with you" Fire said
"I will accompany you also" Hawthorne said

The only reason he stayed was because he knew Fire was likely to kill every single marine there. If he went with them at least a few would live, the ones smart enough to attack him.

"*I'll come back after I drop him off*" Smirnov called over his shoulder as he hastened his pace with Akawana next to him and Simo awkwardly holding the huge sword trying to keep up behind them. Fire looked back 

"Cloud, Storm lets go" She said to the wolves

Fire jumped on Storms back and Tetra on Cloud and they ran off Hawthorne trailing behind them toward the middle of the town.

*On the Isle of Wine
*
"HEEEEEEEEEEELPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!! I'M BEING CHASED BY KILLER FLOWERS!" Nila screamed 
"Shit we have help her" Rensuei cried

Kai reacted the fastest he ran over to her and scooped her up while the remainder of the crew humanely dispatched the horde of Rhino that was chasing Nila. Rensuei stabbed a few with paralytic poison while Ginkai knocked a few out with powerful blows. Tigre put a few down with the back of his sword. Kilik clubbed a few with his Big claw

"You really have to be careful" Rensuei said
"This place is dangerous"
"Kilik suggested we split up" Rensuei said looking around at everyone
"Lets get into two groups" 

The fishmen split up and walked away from each other

Rensuei, Ginkai, Kilik, Tigre were in one group and Nila, Kai, Barni

"Lets get busy looking for this wine" Rensuei told Kilik and Tigre
"Maybe we'll find something fun to do"
"I hope so" Tigre said with a smile
"Mek wi hurry and fine di lika" Ginkai said with a laugh 
"Meh head still rahted nice"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2009)

"10 stars."

Kent's claws sink into Rago's chest, and the marine lets out a scream. He lashes furiously at Kent, and hears something snap. Kent grimaces as his arm twists oddly, it's definately broken. He snaps his head forward and is rewarded with a sickening crack as both fighters stumble, clutching at their bleeding forheads.

"I don't have time for this..." Kent mutters. "Soru!" He slams into Rago and they both crash through the window towards the ground below. "Bye bye." Kent says, laughing. "GEPPOU!" Kicking suddenly, his fall is stopped, and Kent hovers in the air. "Ah..." he mutters, dropping several feet before kicking again. "I'm almost down." He looks at his broken arm and frowns. "We need some kind of doctor." He suddenly falls to the ground, legs shaking with the impact. He reaches into his pocket and pulls out a den den mushi. "Angelina! Are you ready?" 

"Charges set Kent! Get eveyrone back to the ship!" Angelina bursts from the basement, clobbering a marine in the head with a wrench, then beating another down with her trademark plumber.

"BLADE PIRATES!" Kent bellows into the den den mushi. "MOVE OUT! RETREAT TO THE SHIP!" All around him the sounds of battle abruptly die as the crew hastens to their captain's command. Jorma tosses the limp body of the cannon man off the ship and waves, covered in cuts and bruises. Kent and the others leap onto the ship, Jorma keeping surviving marines off their tails. 

"5..." Angelina mutters, "4...3...2.."

"PULL OUT!" Kent roars, slumping down to the floor. "PULL OUT DAMNIT!"

"1."

*BABOOM!!!!!*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 31, 2009)

Lt. Commander Rago falls towards the ground at an incredible speed having been pushed by Kent. A crowd of marines on standby outside the Marine base gather around to catch the falling Lt. Commander. "Aye! Move damnit," Rago snarled as he commanded the marines to move out of his way as he fell. "I don't need you to catch me."  Rago continued as he fell to the ground and did a back flip at the last second, landing on his feet.

Rago then fell to his knees from fatigue of the battle. He attempted to stand back up, but then out of nowhere *BABOOM!* the marine base exploded, the blast sending Rago and the marines into the sea. Rago quickly resurfaced and swam towards land where he observed the Blade Pirates departing from the destroyed marine base. 

Rago fell to the ground and laid on his back with his arms stretched out. He looked towards the sky with a plain expression on his face. He had suffered a defeat and the Blade pirates escaped, but getting angry about it wouldn't help the situation. Rago simply sighed and continued to relax. Though, Rago would train to make sure such a thing wouldn't happen again. He'd make sure of it.

With the Unnamed Crew
Anglora went into her cabin onboard the _Infinite Justice_ to change her clothes for the upcoming adventure. The ship had docked at a new island and to suit Anglora's new leaf she's turned over, she'd sport an all new outfit (this outfit can be seen in Anglora's profile).

Anglora left to abandon the ship and explore the island by herself. She didn't have anything in particular to do, but she'd just look around to see if anything interesting was there.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 31, 2009)

With the Nonki-

They have all boarded back onto the ship, all in a saddened mood, "You would think such a happy go lucky crew would be happier," one of the fodder spoke, "Yea, well things have been a little depressing lately: Lost limbs, lost crew mates, and Jon and Jim are in the infimary from those cannon ball blasts,"

Joseph creeps up behind them, "Hey! The only fodder aloud to get names are Hammer and Gunner marine! And fodder 12 and 3 had it coming!" The two shoot up from their seats and slowly walk away, hoping to avoid cannon fire themselves.

Eric leans against the railing on the front deck, "Geez, we're dropping like flies...I can't even remember how many fodder we've lost, and now Paegun's gone as well..." he says looking down in the ocean below the ship, "And what did he mean I have to loosen up!" He turns around, now with an annoyed face and looking towards the mast, "If he wasn't dead I'd-! Oh forget it..." he said kicking some dirt on the ship, "Why's there dirt on the ship? We need better fodder cleaners,"

_*With the Makaosu*_

"Who the hell is that guy!?" He then notices the armor through his stiffened hair. "Ah, You're one of those knight guys... I remember now... I had to go freaking meet with your damn people a while back." 

Lance turns his attention to the man covered in dry blood who he assumed was the Vice Leader, "Yes, I think I've heard about your "meeting" with my fellow Knights. Let's just say they had an...interesting time," he says rolling his eyes, "I'll be taking part as a new Elite Agent, which means I'll be working...with you," he shuddered at working with him, but the mere thought of working under him disgusted him. He had heard more than enough about the Makaosu Vice Leader, and even though they also mentioned his strength, Lance still doesn't invsion him as a threat. However he doesn't plan on picking too many pointless battles.

With Derrick-

He quickly flies into the air and avoids the bullets fired from the marine. The commander quickly clicks his heels together and his boots launch him forward at the Ghost Man. He blocks the sharp edge of the boots with his staff and then lifts it, knocking the marine out of his face.

"Seems your not half bad at close range, but your weakness is pretty easy to spot," He lifts his left foot up and kicks the air, causing five bullets to shoot out, "Range," he tries to dodge the bullets but one hits him in the leg, "Shit!" he gets to his feet again, wobbling a little, "Your weakness is using weapons that actually make sense, bullets don't come out of shoes!" another bullet quickly skins his elbow.

_"Gota' do something quick before I get overwhelmed,"_ he thinks to himself while dodging another round of bullets. He stops, with a new look on his face. He holds his staff ready, "What do you plan on doing? Hitting me from this distance is impossible."

"Oh really?" he pulls his staff back and then chucks it foward. *BAM!* hits him right in the chest. The unsuspecting marine chucks the staff away angrily, "WHAT THE HELL! Well now you've done it. You've left yourself with no weapon at all, decreasing your range even more!" He says leaping into the air and firing both shoe guns. 

Derrick quickly hides behind cover, "Alright, not much left now but my head. I can't reach him so I've got to try something different," he quickly pops his head up and points in a randomy direction, "What's that over there!"

Suddenly a beam of white and black swirling energy fires out from the tip of his finger. They both look with an amazed face, "WHAT THE HELL!" Derrick gets a devilish look on his face, "Oh, I guess I'll break out this power...I really should be ending this..." Winbourne sweatdrops, "YOU DIDN'T EVEN KNOW YOU COULD DO THAT!"

Derrick chuckles, "Psh, of course I did," that's what he says but what he's thinking is, _"How did I do that and more importantly how can I do that again..."_ 

"If I didn't know I could do it would I have a name for it?" He says raising his finger, "Ghastly Beam!" Winbourne quickly flinches but the next thing he feels is a punch in the face by Derrick.

It knocks him down, "You didn't even fire it!" Derrick has retrieved his staff and has it pointed down at his throat, "Did I even need to?" Winbourne glares at him, "That named sucked by the way!" Derrick presses the staff against his throat, "Yea, you may be right. Maybe I'll change it later,"

"BLADE PIRATES!" Derrick hears on his den den mushi, "Hey, forgot I had one of these," "MOVE OUT! RETREAT TO THE SHIP!" 

"Hm, sounds important. Thanks for helping me with that whole range issue pal. Later," he says slipping through the floor and out of the building. He flies back to the ship and joins the others when...

*BABOOM!!!!!*

With the Little Tree Pirates-

James sits in the batters box, "ALRIGHT! We've got this in the bag!"  he says as Rex makes a hit, "Now I'll go and win the game for us!" he says heading out, "It's only the first inning," the young man tells him, "What're you trying to say..." he says plainly, "That it's only the FIRST inning of nine!" 

James picks him up by the collar and slams him against the wall, "I...don't get it..." He flails around wildly, "How can you not know anything about baseball! Just please let me down!" James lowers him, "Not much for sports I guess," Nolan says getting up, "Besides it's my turn," he says stretching, "You better hurry up and get a touchdown so I can go already!" The entire crew sweatdrops.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2009)

Helen still remains on one knee. A bandage is wrapped around her forehead, hastily applied by Hawthorne. The side of the bandage covering her right temple is crimson colored from a gash wound she suffered there. It had taken all her willpower to walk away from that final exchange with Dreyri. _I'm still too weak_ she thinks to herself...._too soft_. 

A slash wound that she had received on her right arm, from Dreyri's sword burns slightly and she realizes that its due to the cursed nature of the sword. Helen knows this very well because she's seen men's arms amputated after only receiving light wounds from accursed swords. Such weapons were not to be taken lightly. _He still hasn't mastered that thing_ she wonders, _Does he know just what a ticking time bomb he has on his hands?_


----------



## Vash TS (May 31, 2009)

Marc got back to the ship and stood there touching the few wounds he got from the fight with Dreyri. None of them bled now and there was no trace of blood on them. 

"This is fucking strange" Marc said touching the wound
"I really thought I would have more fun" Marc said sounding a bit disappointed

He sat in us usual spot leaning on the railing with his swords leaning on his shoulder. Smirnov stepped over the railing with Dreyri in one hand and Akawana in the other followed by Simo carrying the huge sword.

"What the fuck is he doing here?" Marc said jumping up
"I'm not in the mood right now" Akawana snapped as she ushered Smirnov down the infirmary
"What the fuck is up..." Marc started but cut off when he saw the sword
"Something is strange about this sword" Marc said putting out his hand
"It's hot and it feels angry I guess. I don't know how to explain it" Simo said reaching to stop Marc from touching the blade
"Look what it did to me" Marc said opening his shirt

The wound looked red and angry

"You did a good job cleaning that, let Akawana give you some ointment for it though"
"I didn't do anything" Marc said staring at the sword
"The sword did it" 

Smirnov appeared from below 

"*Marc marines in the village*" Smirnov said looking at Marc expectantly
"We left Fire, Tetra and Hawthorne to deal with them" Simo said
"I'm staying here until that fucker gets up" 
"Something about that sword is weird" Marc said still watching the sword
"*OK stay with Akawana and the boy then*" 
"*Simo and I will go back in case those guys need help*"
"Simo go ahead, Smirnov you stay I want to talk to you about something"
"You guys should be enough for those marines"

Akawana came up from the infirmary, as Simo checked his ammo 

"Akawana would you be a dear and make a path for me to the beach"

Several circle discs appeared as Simo ran along them until he got to the beach

"He is stable now, he pushes his body harder than another idiot swordsman I know" Akawana said eying Marc
"Come let me see to you now, I know you caught you a few times"

Akawana pulled off his shirt and inspected his body for wounds

"It looks like all these wounds are cauterized" Akawana said as she looked at the wounds
"There is no blood at all, did you do anything to them before we got here?"
"Nope the sword did it" Marc said touching the blade and retracting his hand as soon as he touched it.
"It's really fucking hot, it burnt me" Marc said sucking his finger as Akawana rubbed an ointment on his wounds
"Do you feel it Smirnov?" Marc said looking at him
"*Yes I can feel it*" Smirnov said looking at the sword curiously
"*The sword itself has murderous intent*" Smirnov said
"Don't you feel it Akawana?"
"No" she said looking at it squinting her eyes
"I feel a heat coming off it but other than that nothing"
"How can a sword have murderous intent" Marc asked Smirnov
"*I have never seen anything like it*" Smirnov said
"I have a lot of questions for that cocky fuck" Marc said backing away from the sword
"How long will he be out?"
"He lost a lot of blood" Akawana answered
"Based on how fast he got up after the first fight" 
"A few days maybe"
"*He must be a monster to have the aura of that sword battering him every day*" Smirnov said looking at Marc
"I didn't feel it until you guys brought it back here" Marc said
"*You are right during the whole whole fight I felt nothing*" Smirnov said
"He was suppressing it with his own aura" Marc said

Akawana just looked at them. She was a scientist and all this talk about auras and swords with human emotions was beginning to annoy her.It just didn't make sense

"I'm going to check on my patient" She said walking down the stairs leaving the two men talking

With the Angel Pirates

Nicobi looked at the others, Helen had been bandaged by the man from the other crew and sat leaning on a tree resting. He heard a scream and looked around to see the other crew leaving with the swordsman and his sword They split up and the two girls and the wolves along with the man who treated Helen were running toward the village. he scanned the village and saw when drew them. A large group of marines chasing a little girl. He hefted his axes and started to walk toward the village

"Where are you going?" Mathias asked him
"I am not going to let them have all the fun" Nicobi said with a smile
"Helen's fight put me in the mood" Mathias said smiling and clapping Nicobi on his shoulder
"You guys coming?" Nicobi said looking at the others as he turned and jogged toward the village


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 31, 2009)

Nicobi walked in front and headed straight on the marines that were coming preparing his axes.
Mathias followed him as well. Eddy just smirked and slowly moved away from the wall that he was standing. Down the street some of the pirates from before were coming as well. 


The marines came closer and then stopped in a line. *"These are all pirates....!!!" *one of the marines yelled and the others prepared.

"Lets try something new..." Eddy said. As he put his one hand on the ground a crack appeared and was going all the way straight for the marines cutting the street itself in the half. 
*
"Move Away !!" *the marine started shouting as a panic took place among them. 

From the ground were coming up pillars appearing from several spots under the marines and all the way high up.
Then Nicobi and Mathias run toward them ready to fight.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2009)

With Nolan- 

he waved his hand at James. "Yeah, yeah, i'll score a goal." He commented. "It's just a point system and it only counts it you make it all the way back to home base!" Nolan looked at the kid and blinked. "The hell is home base? Like back to my ship?" SLAP! the kid facepalms. "The plate you stand on to hit is home base, going from right to left, First, Second, and third. The point of the game is to hit the ball and try to make it all the way around to home base!" 

Nolan blinked again. "that's stupid." He turn backed and looked around for a bat. "Oh, bat boy." He turns to Kama with a smirk. "WHY DO I HAVE TO BE BAT BOY!?" Kama, who had a large number of bats on his back, throws them down in anger. "Just shut up and bring me the special bat." Kama grumbles and drags a massive anchor over towards Nolan, which seemed to be painted like a bat.

"AN ANCHOR!?" the entire stadium sweatdrops. "It's a bat." nolan lifts it up and swings it two times. "Bring it on deadeye." BOOM! The ball is shot, nolan just holds the anchor out. "PANG!!!!" the ball slams into it and bounces of. Witht that he begins to run to first base. "IT'S A BUNT!!!!" Deadeye jumps up and runs for the ball, Nolan stamps first base and runs towards second. 

"Hold on now, This wouldn't be pirare baseball if you could just run all the way around."a mysterious voice comes from the sky, Nolan looked up. "Eh?" A black ball was falling from the sky. "the hell is BOOOM!!!!" halfwayy between first and second blace, Nolan is knocked away by cannon's explosion. "HAH!" Deadeyes tosses the ball, Which seemed to move about five feet before falling onto the ground and rolling. 

Nolan got up, shook his head and began to run towards second base again, Deadeye threw the ball once more, Halfway between the pitchers mound and second base. "I'll get it." Red hand richard rushes off second base to get the ball. "Fool." Nolan comments as his feet land safely on second. "EH!?" Everyone turns around. "I was waiting for you to leave." He puts a ciggerete in his mouth and lights up. "Just need to make it anothe base right?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 31, 2009)

With Shin

Shin had been looking for a tobacco shop but it didn't look like he was going to find one in this neighborhood.It had some rather ghetto-ish characteristics with a lot of liquor and gun stores.(He had seen 3 gunstores in the last 5 minutes) and about a quarter of all stores were either closed and boarded up or were sporting bulletholes, broken glass or other kinds of damages.

"What's a pretty lady like you doing sitting in front of a window like that?"He had never seen anything like that, a rather scantily clad girl on a chair right in front of a window with the curtains behind here.The girl immediately started waving at him and making various handsigns, those that he recognized made him uncomfortable.He glanced a little to the side, discovering that another girl was sitting in a similar fashion in the window next to this one, and as he looked more towards the left he discovered yet another.Looking up he discovered many more girls, though as you went up you could hardly speak of a girl in most cases.Many were quite mature women, some even too mature to be real attractive in Shin's opinion.It was almost as if how higher you got the less attractive and older the females.

"Yo pay up or leave, no windowshipping around here perv!"Two males approached him, one a short heavyset and hairy man who did the shouting, the other was tall and carrying a stack of papers in his hand."Who the hell do you think you are, what the hell am I supposed to pay for?"Shin turned to face these two, he wasn't used to seeing prostitutes like that and hadn't realized yet that these woman for there to advertise themselves.

"Wait up, there's a good chance this fool is one of those guys we're looking for."Gino looked up that one odd bounty poster, instead of it having a picture they were reduced to using the description given by Setsuka."Nihonese features, short for his age,looks about 16 tops, black hair, face as smooth as a baby."This got Shin angered, who always wanted to be very tough and manly and had even deluded himself into believing he was starting to grow a beard."Always seen with a cigarette, carries a katana....."Gino stopped at this moment."Wait this guy carries a whole bunch of those fruity swords."

"Yo you this Shin "Smokin' Samurai" character?"Guido, the heavyset one, decided to go for the direct approach."Yeah, you guys want something?"Shin, like always, had his left arm resting in the Ronin fashion and his right was resting on the handle of his Divine Dawn."Guido, keep him busy while I......Guido?"The pimp, who had been promoted to bounty hunter/pimp by Jackie, looked around and could see in the distance the obese Guido running, rather slowly for normal standards.

Well they had never discussed who would go to inform the boss but.......Gino kinda just imagined that he would be the one."Is he stopping?"He asked himself, in the distance Guido had stopped to catch his breath and was wiping his brow before he continued running again.A groan and sigh later Gino just accepted that it would play out like this and so prepared himself.He stepped closer to the entrance of the whorehouse and  pulled a level.The glass windows fell forward, forming platform for those that were above ground level.The nearest prostitute threw a flintlock rifle towards Gino.

It was caught and Gino aimed and fired almost instantly.The bullet though was expertly cut in two by Shin.Both halves flying past Shin."Eh?"Gino got nervous by now, he wasn't used to battles like this and instead usually went and beat up unarmed guys with baseball bats while he and his associates outnumbered the opposing faction."Back up!!"He yelled and Shin, who had slowly been walking towards Gino stopped and looked behind him, to his left then to his front again, well basically everywhere except looking in the direction of the whorehouse.

"So how long until this back up arrives?"Gino was smiling and pointed towards the whorehouse.Shin looked to the right, the whorehouse and the direction those sounds came from and saw that over 30 prostitutes were armed with all kinds of weapons, ranging from baseball bats to swords."Oh I see."And he jumped out of the way just before dozens of prostitutes pounced him.

Now feeling comfortable killing that many women like that, he unsheathed his second blade and held them both in a reverse fashion.The blund sides were used to block and smash the females away while he was being attacked by the horde.


----------



## Michellism (May 31, 2009)

Botanica, Spring island

Nanute watched in amazement as she saw the two men handle the marines who where chasing her. A marine appeared behind her sword in hand and took a swing at her, Nanute quickly raised her hand and stopped the blade with her her palm. The Marine watched in amazement as her palm had grown a mouth and caught the blade in between its teeth. The block had exposed the marines abdomen which Nanute took complete advantage of as she planted a heavy kick sending him fly into some nearby barrells.

She turned back and watch the two men continue to fight the marines. She smirked a bit as the mouth that had grown on her palm receeded away. She watched as the marines decided to make a run for it and not fight the two men. She walked up to her two saviors and gave them a flirty smile "Hey thanks for saving me back there" She said with her feminite charm. Though she wore a long black over coat her figure was prominite especially her chest as they where her biggest assets.


----------



## Alex_Predator (May 31, 2009)

The girl thanked Mathias and Nicobi. Eddy walked closer to them " So, who are you my lady?" Eddy asks the girl with a gentle smile.

But then a noise and several cannonballs came from nowhere and caoused explosions around the pirates. "They are more that we thought." Mathias says and Nicobi starts running to Sanya and Helen and all together head to the docks.

The explosions follow them from behind and some cannonballs strike just next to them as they run downt he street. In their way down to the port they find some of the other pirate crew that was in the same place as well.

They all started running to the docks once again. But the explosions was like surroundign them over time. Marine were jumping from the alleys from all directions and a massive number of marine was just some steps next to them. The bullets were passing next from their heads . 

But finally, the whole crew of the Angel Pirates that stayed at the ship appeared in front. The streets near the docks transformed to a battle field between marines and pirates. The Angel pirates crashed witht he marine squads as Eddy and the others made their way to the ships. 

"We may need each other's help for a while" Eddy said pointing to the pirates that belong to the other pirate crew. 
They prepared the ship as Eddy, Nicobi, Mathias, Helen, Sanya and that strange girl reached the Stormy Dawn's deck. The sails were ready and as soon as the angel pirates retreat back to the ship they were ready to leave the docks.

Soon enough they noticed a couple of marine ships coming from both sides. "We may be able to escape if we work with those guys" Eddy said once again meaning the Black Sword Pirates.


----------



## Michellism (May 31, 2009)

Nanute looked on the rag tag crew of pirates as she boarded the ship. The sound of wood breaking and cannon balls flying filled the air as Nanute scanned the ship. She noticed a cannon ball headed in their direction knowing that her life was on the line Nanute removed her long black coat and dislocated her hand from her wrist as she caught the cannon ball with it and threw it another direction. Her hand reattached as the mouth's closed together.

She turned back to the man who orignally saved her and even with all the commotion she spoke loud enough for him to hear her "My names Nanute Bulletstein, Nice to meet you" She said with the same sexy voice and smile she had on before. She put on her black coat back on as the splashing water rained down on her. She pulled out a cigarrette and kept her eye on the docks and she got closer to the men. Taking a long drag she let the smoke bellow from her mouth "So you got any plans on getting outta here" She said as the sound of another exploding cannon ball filled the air.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 31, 2009)

With Anglora

*"Hibana no stream!"* Anglora commanded as a stream of sparks shot from her hand and shocked/burned most of the women who were attacking Shin. Anglora dashed towards the scene and kicked a few more of the prostitutes away. 

"Thought I'd lend you a hand, hun. I feel bad for being so useless during the last bout the crew had so I thought I'd make up for it if that's alright with you." Anglora said as she produced a smile and shocked the rest of the ladies with sparks. "Besides, it's not a man's place to be hitting a woman." Anglora said as she chuckled a bit.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 31, 2009)

With Shin and Anglora 

[COLOR="dark orchid"]"Hibana no stream!"[/COLOR] Was heard by Shin, a splitsecond later a stream of sparks shocked/burned a large number of the women that had been attacking Shin.As the swordsman turned around he spotted the crew's latest addition.

"Thought I'd lend you a hand, hun. I feel bad for being so useless during the last bout the crew had so I thought I'd make up for it if that's alright with you." Anglora said as she produced a smile and shocked the rest of the ladies with sparks. "Besides, it's not a man's place to be hitting a woman."Anglora said before chuckling briefly.

Shin was grateful, not that this large amount of fodder had been too challenging for him but besides the fact he rather not touched these women for specific reasons he still had trouble with fighting females.Unless it was a matter of live or death he had been able to bring himself to actually doing serious harm to one and instead just mostly defended himself.Something that could've taken quite some time with this many females.

"Thanks."Shin said."As much as I hate to say it I really can use the help here."

It was around this time that more opponents arrived, many men showed up wearing the same cheap suits Gino and Guido had been wearing, all of them carrying standard marine issue Flintlock rifles and guns."Reverse Gail Splitter!"Shin unleased concussive air blasts knocking away prostitutes and wise guys alike, though it seemed that for each one that was knocked away or taken down, two more crawled out of the woodworks.

At Guiseppe's 

Guido looked as if he had just gone for a swim, but he managed to relay the message to an annoyed Jackie and disgusted Setsuka, who hadn't liked Guido's appearance so near them while they were eating but the good news.
"Let's go then....."Jackie looked around and was just able to see a glimpse of Setsuka leaving trough the nearest exit."Always so impatient that one."Jackie actually stayed to finish his meal, the unnamed crew could wait for another 5 minutes after all they had left Jackie and Setsuka waiting for days now.

With Alph

Alph had stumbled on a similar situation, though in a different part of town.He had arrived at an industrial complex and had just decided to break into it, after all he was a pirate and so why not steal machinery,tools, materials he needed.But he hadn't been the only one that had that idea, a large group of man in suits that oddly had a skimasks on as well, were cutting trough the fence but had stopped doing so when they noticed Alph.

Almost immediately he was identified by one of the men, who rushed off towards Jackie at Guiseppe's while the others rushed Alph with various tools such as Bolt Cutters.

Later at Guisuippe's

The man had sprinted all the way from the industrial complex to the restaurant and informed Jackie of the group's encounter with Alph."Hmmm, that one's fun to play with."Jackie had just finished his meal and got up."I think I'll do some target practice on him before I look up how Setsuka's doing."

With Shin and Anglora

At a certain point a rush of wind swept across the battefield and large numbers of fodder dropped down.When the attacker halted it was revealed Setsuka had been cutting down the fodder."Leave!"She yelled at them.The killings was just to make it obvious she meant business."Those two are mine!"Shin and Anglora prepared themselves for the battle.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 31, 2009)

With James-

He walks up to Kama, "Gimme...Five Bats!" the ninja tosses five bats over to him and he makes his way up to the plate, holding all five in his arms. The crowd looks at him curiously, "What the hell?" "Five bats? How does that work?"

He tosses them all in the air, "Monkey Point!" he then catches them all in his hands, feet, and tail. The crowd looked, slightly in awe, "Let's go! Throw your damn balls at me!"

Deadeye gets ready and fires. James swings the two swords in his hands down, attempting to chop at the ball but misses, "Strike One!" James looks back at the man, "That's right! I'm number one! Best in the world!" Another ball swings past, "Strike two!"

The kid gets as close as permitted, "They're not swords! You have to swing them, you can't chop at them!" James steps directly in front of the plate, "Well I can't miss this way now can I!" 

Deadeye shrugs and fires anyway, "Five Bat Style..." He says pulling his arms back, "Monkey Barrage!" He spins around swinging his swords frantically until he finally hits the ball, sending it into left field.

James easily makes it to first and then heads to second but runs into something, "What the hell!" he says realizing he bumped into Nolan, "Why're you still here!"

"The ball's right there! Why would I run!" He points to the ready left fielder, "Just go!" He gives him a kick that sends him all the way to third, bumping Rex off base.

"Well dis is a perdicament," he says making his way to home plate. The pirate throws the ball from the outfield into the catcher's hand with a look up pride under his mask, but instead of hearing the Ump call him out, he hears, "SAFE!" 

He looks back at the man, beginning to argue, but he then points to Rex. He stands on top of homeplate, in the middle of third and where home is supposed to be. He lifts up his hand revealing the string attached to the plate underneath him, "Pirate baseball mate,"

With Alph-

The men all rush Alph, who quickly gets in a battle ready stance, but it is very unneccessary because the next thing he heard was, "Dragon Fire!" and a blast of fire wipes out the charging group. Tatsu then lands next to the android in Hybrid Point.

"Though you could use a little help, but I'm not really in the mood for games, "Triple Dragon Blast!" He says charging up his Blaze Dial Gloves and then firing three blasts of fire at the group of men, whiping them all out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 31, 2009)

With Tatsu and Alph

Alph was about to reply to Tatsu when a bullet whizzed by his head, taking his ear right off.He had experienced this before, he knew that last time there was exactly 3.6 seconds before his other ear was shot off as well and he didn't intend to let it happen.His jet dials activated, with maximum thrust he shot forward, grabbing Tatsu as he passed him, then smashed trough the fence and crashed trough one of the windows in the nearest building.

Inside an inactive assembly line was found and Alph slowed down, they hit the jackpot this location was perfect, at least around here they weren't completely at the mercy of that guy."Sorry about that."He was referring to dragging Tatsu along like that."I experienced this once before."He pointed to his missing ear."My ear got shot off with pinpoint accuracy, seconds later my other ear, sniperfire kept taking bits off my body until the sniper got bored and went in close to have some more fun."He explained to Tatsu.

"It is likely that this time he would not be as playful, after all he had done the same before so there is little fun to be gained by doing the same over again."As Alph was explaining this he used his visual scanners to find a fix on Jackie's location."In short, the sniper is good and will probably start shooting seriously pretty soon and could probably take both of us out with 2 shots."

Tatsu nodded, he trusted that Alph knew what he was talking about but one thing he was wondering."So what, you wanna hide her or something?"That didn't feel right to him.

"No, we will just use this environment to our advantage, here he can not pick us off from miles away but this means that unless he is within several feet of you I would have to recommend you not to fly."

Tatsu cracked his fingers."Alright, let's split up, whoever finds him hits him...._Hard_....The other will give back up."Alph nodded in agreement, the two split went their separate ways just as sounds of glass breaking was heard.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 31, 2009)

Zorokiller stood up and planted his two blades next to him in the ground.
He closed his eyes and clapped his hands together

Professor Q finished the markings on the ground, encircling Zorokiller

"...Don't tell Sakura about my fate...It will only make his training harder and then it perhaps would have been all for naught..."

Professor Q nods
"I wish you could have lived a more normal life...I am ashamed that your life couldn't be natural..."

"Easy now...Yours is artificial as well...Don't say like a artificial life is worth less then a natural one...I'm glad to have liven up to this point, to have met the people I could laugh with...I think I also have known love, even though perhaps it was one-sided..."

A single tear falls from Zorokiller's eye.

"So even a onigiri cries, huh? 
This feeling inside me make me feel alive...The pain of not seeing everyone again...But I'll know I'm a part of them even if I'm no longer here...I'll live on  in their memories..."

A aura surrounds Zorokiller as the ritual began.

---------------------------------------

Sakura who was elsewhere felt a strange feeling inside him

"T...This presence...Kamesama...Why is Zorokiller here?!"
Sakura spurts off

"W-Wait!!"

Sakura runs as fast as he can, he sees a glimpse of Zorokiller's shape with Professor Q standing on a distance

"Z...Zorokiller!!"

Zorokiller begins to fade away, he looks over his shoulder towards the approaching Sakura, a gentle smile appears on his face

*"Thank you, to all my nakama I have met on my journey...Rika, I guess I couldn't come home to Shell Island once again...Zetta, Hawkins, Tabitha, Croix, Kai, Usagi, Sakura...Zooey...So long."*

Zorokiller disappeares in nothingness, only leaving a single katana on the place where he stood moments ago...

Sakura fell to his knees and tears run over his cheeks, he looked up to the sky and the wind made a gentle sound

_"Raisususu..."_
The sound of a onigiri that had once became alive...


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2009)

_Water 7_

It was almost dawn when the Windy Dirge reached Water 7. The elegant city of canals, famous for being the birth of the sea train and the location of the Galley-la company, seemed quite pristine at this time of hour.

Only Ruru was awake amongst the main Monarch crew, handling the ship's wheel while the late-shift navigators readied the ship for docking. 

"It's been quite some time since I've been here." Ruru thought. 40 years ago his crew made a stop here, selling off some loot they got off the marines. The Black Widow pirates met a shipwright here by the name of Flask. Eventually Flask became part of their crew for a short time until a few years after they reached the new world, when Flask returned to Water 7 to start his own company. Today his company is part of Galley-la, and became the Drydock 5.

A while later most of the Monarch crew was up, and were having breakfast. 

"So this 'Flask' fellow was your shipwright?" Rek asked Ruru as the old butler handed him some pancakes.

"One of the best milord." Ruru said. "The man could build a ship with his eyes closed." 

"That must've been hard." Cass remarked. She was admitted out of the infirmary last night, and the first thing she did was train in the arena until it was past midnight. Most of the men sleeping there had to get out because of the noise. "How did he know which tools to use if he can't see them?"

"I don't care how good he is." Matyr said, spreading some butter on his bread. "He's not touching this ship without me keeping watch." 

After breakfast most of the crew left the ship to see the city. A good many of the Nihonese rebels roamed Water 7 and its wonders.

Rek, Jun and Ruru went to Dock 5, where Flask worked. Dock 5 was massive, capable of housing at least 3 ships at a time. 

"Ruru, you old dog, is that you!?" A buff man with balding hair yelled from afar as the 3 entered Dock 5. Jumping off the ship he was working on he walked towards Ruru with a devil may care smile on his face. "Haven't seen you since your daughter's wedding!" 

"She and her husband have a child now."

The man laughed. "I had no idea your in-law had it in him!" 

"Neither did I Flask. Anyway this is my master, Lord Rek, and his bodyguard, Miss Jun."

"A pleasure to meet you sir." Rek extended his hand in greeting. Flask gripped his hand, injuring a bone or two. "That's quite a grip sir." Rek said in surprise, hiding his swelling hand in his coat pocket. 

"Heh! A little runt like you Ruru's boss? Well he's one of them tenryuubito guys so I shouldn't expect you to be tough." Flask said with a grin. "What can I do for you guys?"

"We'd like to have some renovations done our ship." Rek said. 

"Well, bring it here then!"

Rek took out his dendenmushi and called Matyr. 10 minutes later the Windy Dirge arrived to Dock 5.

"That's a pretty spiffy ship." Flask remarked. "Reminds me of our old ship, but bigger and fancier."   

"Well then, We'll leave you to your work. Several members of our crew will be on the ship to help with the renovations." Rek told him.

"Well, the more people working on it the faster it'll be done." Flask said. "Also makes it cheaper for you guys, which is probably why you came to me instead of over there with Iceberg's group." 

Ruru chuckled. "It was that obvious I suppose." 

Flask laughed. "You bet it is!" He slapped Ruru in the back. "But no worries, for my old captain here I'd build a dozen ships for the prize of six!"

With that done Ruru, Rek and Jun left Dock 5 to see the sights of Water 7. "Now then, how about we go ride some of the seabulls?"

At another part of town Yumi and Elza were at a sword shop, looking at the merchandise. "Ooh, that one there's pretty!" Elza said, pointing at a dress saber in the glass case. 

"Yes it's quite charming but not very effective in a real fight." Yumi commented, scratching her chin. Both she and Elza were wearing kimonos, courtesy of the ship tailor. 

"May I help you young ladies?" The sales clerk asked.

"How much for the fancy sword!?" Elza asked.

"It's 5 million berri." 

Yumi's eyes widened upon hearing the price. "I could get a few hundred good swords for that price!" She thought.

"Sold!" Elza yelled, as if she were in an auction.

"Are you sure you should spend that much?" Yumi asked. 

"Rekkie-poo won't mind!" She told Yumi without a care in the world. 

"Rek spoils you too much." Yumi muttered. "Though I could use some hairpins." Yumi said out loud, brushing her shoulder-length red hair with her hand. 

Cass was in a glass store nearby the sword shop Yumi and Elza were, windowshopping. "Oooh, pretty." She said, looking at a glass vase. 

"It's only 4 thousand berri, miss." A hunched old saleswoman said from behind. 

"Ack!" Cass yelped, dropping the vase. 

The saleswoman sighed. "You break it you buy it." 

The young sniper sighed. "Okay, I'll pay." Cass took out her wallet, and got out some money. "Here you go." As she handed the money, Cass accidently knocked another glass vase off its pedestal, shattering it. "Oops, I'm sorry." Cass backed up, trying hard not to break anything, but in doing so she knocked over more glassware. "Sorry!Sorry!Sorry!Sorry!Sorry!" Cass panicked, running around flailing her arms. In minutes every item in the store was broken.

The saleswoman sighed again. "You break it..."

"...you bought it..." Cass ended.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2009)

_At the Makaosu Base..._
Hawkins had stormed out of the meeting hall, pissed over what he feels are overdue promises from Darver. He sits ontop of a high stone wall, looking out at the setting sun over the horizon. As he takes stock of certain things he happens to look up at a cloud and notices that it has a distinct Onigiri shape. Hawkins smirks slightly while gazing at it. 

"Screw this!" Hawkins mutters to himself and he leaps away. 

_On the Isle of Wine..._
Kai stops suddenly and looks up at the sky, "Did you feel that?" he asks his crewmates. They look at him curiously and shake their heads. Kai can't quite describe the sensation. 
_
On the Pirates Dream..._
Flynn and Usagi just lounge around on the deck of the ship. They had taken a break from the last arc. Flynn stops counting his money suddenly, and looks over at Usagi.

"Don't you have anything sentimental to say, any memories?"  Flynn asks the Panda. 

Usagi takes a long swig from his wine jug then belches loudly, "Wrong Usagi," he replies.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 31, 2009)

_Island of Wine_

After being saved by the others, Nila and the black sun crew ventured into the jungle. The stench of beer pervaded in the air, but most of the crew seemed immune to it.

"This is a scary place! I'd rather go to a sea king den than here." 

"Heh. An unexpected factor in my equation. No matter, they'll be subtracted soon enough." 

On top of a tree, a young man in a black marine uniform watched the crew split into two as they entered the jungle. 

"Dividing their numbers? Ha! That makes it even simpler!"

_Makosou Base_

"Very well, Darver sir. What have you planned to raise our funds?" Daran asked.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 31, 2009)

the pink haired kid grabbed the blade and pulled it out of the earth, the guard was a triangle which looked exactly like a onigiri, the handle was wrapped in green bandages and the blade was pure with with a green sharp edge.

"The Oni-ken...A blade with a soul, the essential part for the Godai-ken-ryu..." Kamesama mumbled

"Shut it old fart.. This blade holds the hope and dreams of my nakama, it's not just some thing that can be called a part of a fighting style... It's another human's life that is intertwined with mine! We'll walk this path together, Zorokiller and me..."

He holds up the blade above his head

"I discard that false name I have been given as a research project of my grandfather...from now on I will be known as..."

"THE GREAT STAR ONIGIRI-MAN WARRIOR, Zomerocukilryer!!"

" -__-' ... "

Kamesama and Professor Q both hit him on the head

"What's that for confusing anticlimatic name stupid kid!"


"...What...?! Fusion name...duh!"

He puts the blade in a green sheath that he carries on his left hip

"Fine, then I'll just go with Mercury, the reborn great star of this show!"

"You're annoying behaviour also returned, I liked it when you were more tolerateable how you were before..." Kamesama sneered

"Heh...I have to be confident and tough enough to carry the will of two! You old fart don't know anything about my ambition!"

"Ugh..Have you forgotten about your training already?!"

"Hey, I can't start out full-powered! I need a growing curve for my brilliance to shine greatly!"

Mercury walked off towards the coastline, ready to get off this small pointless island

"Kiiiii~"

He suddenly heared a familiar voice,
A small yagara appeared from behind some cliffs

"Hasashiburi!" (It's name means Long time not seen, so it's works both ways)

His befriended yagara had caught up to him

"How did you get here? ...Perfect! You'll be my horse, and that way I'll be the knight of the sea!"

Kamesama and Q caught up to him

"Make up your mind what nickname you'll take!" Kamesama shouted, but Mercury already took off with his yagara

"We got ditched..." Professor Q silently said in sad tone
"Pesky kid!!" Kamesama stamped the floor and held his fist above his head waving it angry.


----------



## Vash TS (May 31, 2009)

*With the Black Sword Pirates*

Eddy said something to Fire and the others as they boarded their boat. 

"I think he's asking us to be a decoy while he runs away" Hawthorne said haughtily
"Whatever, I don't care" Fire said as they faced a group of marines
"Not like we'd being doing anything other than killing them right now"
"Good point" Tetra said with a smile

A marine took a step forward and a bullet hit him in his head. There wasn't even a sound

"Simo" Fire said loudly as she ran forward

She ran toward a man her daggers drawn and dodged a sword strike by jumping onto a building and springing over the marine to hamstring him. He screamed and dropped to his knees as Storm bound forward and ripped the man's throat out. Marines fell to Simo but one of their number randomly falling served as a nice opening for Tetra. She deftly ran through the crowd of men sticking pieces of paper onto backs and legs of men who barely felt it. She suddenly ran past Fire and the Wolves

"Runn!!!!" she said excitedly
"Why?" Fire said

*BOOM...BOOM...BOOM...BOOM*

Several explosions roared through the group of men and Fire flew back and slid on the ground

"What was up with that?" Fire said getting up dusting herself off looking at Tetra with a scowl on her face
"I told you to run" Tetra said sounding apologetic

Simo dropped down from a roof his rifle slung over his shoulder

"What were those bombs?" Simo said sounding confused
"A secret" Tetra said smiling mischievously
"I could barely keep up with you and I didn't see you doing anything other than touching them"
"S E C R E T" Tetra spelled out with a huge grin on her face

Fire looked at Hawthorne and saw a pile of marines laying on the ground around him. A piece of paper blew out of the bar and stuck to Fire's face she read it and started to laugh uncontrollably

"What's wrong?" Tetra said

Fire handed her the paper and she started laughing. She handed it to Simo and he simply shook his head and handed it to Hawthorne. It was a wanted poster for Hawthorne the "Rapist".

*With the Angel Pirates*

"A deck hand shouted two boats closing in on us"
"What's the plan captain?" Nicobi asked 
"We wait for them to get close and board them" Eddy said with a smile
"We aren't gunna run away"
"That's my captain" Nicobi said spinning his axes
"I have a plan" Nicobi said spinning his axes
"Hybrid point" 

Nicobi grew in size 

"Jump Eddy" He said looking at the Captain

Eddy looked at him excitement in his eyes and jumped. Nicobi swung his axe and Eddy landed on it and he swung it and propelled Eddy like a cannon ball toward the ship on the left

"Sanya, carry Mat" Nico said smiling
"Yay, this is so much fun" she said blasting off into the air and swooping down the grab Mathias by his wait and shot off toward the ship on the right
"How are you going to get to the boat?" Helen said smirking
"Dammit I didn't get that far" Nicobi said as he reverted to his human form and sat on the deck pouting.
"Now everyone else gets to have fun"
"I'm still here" Helen said leaning on the main mast
"You already had your fun" Nicobi said still pouting 
"I'm still here" Nanute said speaking up
"I guess" Nicobi said standing up looking toward the ship Eddy was on sounding a bit sad


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2009)

"Sanya's here....to save the day..." Sanya sang happily, zooming towards the ship.

"Sanya you can put me down now."

"OK." Sanya said, dropping Matthias from a good 30 feet up. She deactivated her jet dials and grabbed a rope, swinging like tarzan before smacking into a pole. "Ow..."

"FIRE!" Someone roared. Sanya leaped into the air and swerved left and right attempting to dodge the rifle rounds. She went up, up, up...then dropped. "Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!" She screamed as she fell, the wind whipping through her hair. She slammed into one of the marines and they crashed through the deck, slamming onto the ground below. Sanya blew him a kiss, then blew hi across the ship with a jet dial. She soared through the hole again and shot off towards the Stormy Dawn. "You're up Nicobi!" She laughed, grabbing the man by the waist and switching her dials to maximum power. The dials had not been built for transporting someone like Nicobi, and they began to steadily lose altitude. "Whoops..." Sanya giggled. "Bad idea." She gave her jet dials a final push and heaved Nicob at the ship. The rhino man slammed his axe into the side of the ship and it stuck, allowing him to haul himself aboard. he waved thanks and joined in the fray.


----------



## Vash TS (May 31, 2009)

Nicobi pulled himself aboard 

"Yess" Nicobi said with a smile
"Thanks Sanya" He said as he pulled himself over the side of the of the boat.

*READY...AIM*

AXE WAVE Nicobi roared and a shock wave zigzagged across the deck and hit the group of men sending many of them flying. Nicobi looked across to see Mathias in action. Five men rushed Nicobi with swords drawn and closed in on him. Nicobi extended his arms and started to spin AXE STORM. Their swords clashed on steel and they were pulled into the maelstrom of spinning steel and flew out covered in blood. Nicobi looked ahead of him and noticed the main mast. He ran toward it HYBRID POINT he shouted as he grew bigger and horns grew out of his face. A few men ran away from him, and he thundered toward it HORN DRILLER he boomed as he connected with it and it cracked and fell over. He grabbed the base and swung it clearing a lot of marines off the deck. He noticed mathias disappear from the deck as he knocked a marine into the water


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 31, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias executed a flawless backflip and landed on the marine ship only to be surrounded instantly by a horde of men barring guns and swords. "Well well, aren't you guys a brave bunch. It looks to be fifty healthy marines against one lowly pirate." Mathias said as he started to twist his body and stood on his left foot. "I'm outnumbered, but you guys are certainly outmatched!" Mathias said with a slight grin. He then started to spin, using his arms to gather up wind and make himself into a mini twister.

*"Great twister of Zephyrus!"* Mathias exclaimed as the human twister knocked away all of the marines surrounding him. They all flew in every direction. Some flew into the sea, some crashed into the mast, some into the sails, etc. 

Mathias then descended into the lower levels of the marine ship where the canons were held. Mathias took out the men who operated the canons with utmost ease and turned each canon so that they faced the interior of the ship. Mathias sported a devilish grin across his face as he lit the canons and started to dash towards the deck. "Nicobi, we need to get off of this ship pronto! Lets goooooooo!" Mathias said as he pushed Nicobi along.

Makaosu Base
Darver paid no attention to Hawkins as he stormed out of the room in a fit of rage. He knew exactly why Hawkins was feeling this way. "Hmph! Patience Hawkins, patience." Darver simply said as Hawkins left out of the room.

"Very well, Darver sir. What have you planned to raise our funds?" Daran asked. Darver was currently still pacing around the room and he robbed his chin in thought of this question. "I've considered many possibilities for this problem, but I've came to a solution to help get the organization back on track. The Elite Agents will also work as bounty hunters now, keeping some of the earnings for their own and also giving some of their share to the Makaosu." Darver stated as he  finally stopped pacing.

"..........I suppose I can contribute to that department as well........" General Necaroy said as he stood up. "........Half of these grandline pirates can't hold a candle to my horrifying ability......"

Darver then turned to face David. "David, you will not be able to subdue Everett Industries with brute strength alone. Some of their operative agents hold power that could be greater than even my owns." Darver said as he thought of Jack. "Though, Everett has numerous bases just as the we do. That'll be our key to victory."


----------



## Vash TS (May 31, 2009)

"How do you propose we leave?" Nicobi said looking at Mathias
"I'm a hammer"

BOOM BOOM BOOM 

The cannons sounded and the ship lurched.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 31, 2009)

In the distance Marc could see a ship at war with what seemed to be people taking them apart from the inside out. Lets go see whats going over there Marc said to himself. "Ill be right back" Marc said to Smirnov and Akawana, he decreased the gravity around him and leapt on to the shore. Bounding along as he went he leapt from the shore to the ship he had spotted not too long ago. Most of the marine on board were unconscious and the boat lurched violently threatening to sink. Suddenly Mathias and Nicobi appeared on the deck. Marc looked at them mulling it over in his mind before speaking. "You fuckers need help?" he asked?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 1, 2009)

Shin and Anglora VS Setsuka 

Both of the unnamed crew members were aware that this was going to be a difficult fight, both of them had experience with this swordswoman.Shin barely got away with his life last time.

"I have no interest in you Anglora, walk away."Like always Setsuka got straight to the point, wasting no time."All I want is that little bastard that managed to slip trough my fingers last time and before he dies I need to extract some information."Anglora though had no intention of retreating and lengthened her nails."Habana no lance"She said."It's two vs one, what are you expecting to happen here?"Anglora was slightly bluffing,she wasn't at full power yet so honestly Shin and her odds weren't really that great.

"Senka."Shin knew what to expect but took a great risk, luckily he was right about it.The swordswoman moved with such great speeds that she dissapeared out of view, both Anglora and Shin had effort keeping up but for Shin it had become easier.Last time it was mostly done by instinct but now, he could actually keep up with her to a certain degree, like he had closed the gap between them to a certain degree.This together with the experience he had fighting her should give him and Anglora a chance, a big chance.

Anglora was just in time to block Setsuka's attack, who reappeared right behind Anglora(Facing the other way thought) and had attempted to spin around and impale Anglora mid-spin.Anglora's nails pushed Setsuka's blade away from vital organs and even her kimono was undamaged by the attack, sparks rained down from the blades generating massive amounts of frictions.

Shin showed up, knowing what the technique was and that she wanted to kill Anglora while he was needed for information first, this made it highly likely that Setsuka would show up right behind Anglora and so Shin immediately rushed to this location when he heard she initiated that attack.

"Squall!"With a powerful slash, capable of cutting trough steel, slashed at Setsuka was who was caught by surprise.She didn't an attack coming from him in this situation and she was just able to take a step back and block the attack, with a loud clang the Divine Dawn and Demo-Nisshu Dusk clashed against her Ugutsu Kageuchi.

"Hibana no lily!"Anglora didn't miss a beat, she was very aware that teamwork would be their only chance here, on wrong move and Setsuka would've sliced and diced you before you know it with the immense speed of the women.A spark was fired at Setsuka, who could do little to defend herself against that attack, she was reduced to using her parasol to intercept it and Anglora's attack exploded in it's lily shape.

The powerful firecracker style attack sent Setsuke flying, her parasol reduced to nothing more then a smoldering stump, burn on her arm and rest of her body.Setsuka skidded across the ground once,twice and then by the third time she managed to land on her feet and she used her speed to quickly put some distance between her and the two pirates.

Setsuka was bad at keeping her temper in check, another advantage for the pirates, and she was burning with rage at this point."You little......"She was gritting her teeth, she would get this over with quick."Suitai Ame!"She activated her DF powers and almost instantly the clear evening sky darkened as rain came crashing down.

"What the?"Shin had no idea what to expect, luckily Anglora did."Don't worry, this weakens DF powers to a certain degree, you're safe but it's obvious she's getting desperate."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 1, 2009)

Jackie VS Tatsu and Alph

Though Alph could locate Jackie quite easily with his visual scanners, he had another objective first.While he was searching, Tatsu ran into Jackie.In his hybrid form he was searching the building for a sign of Jackie.Which was hard due to the assembly line's gizmos that frequently obstructed his path.But eventually he heard Jackie, who was arrogant and under the impression he had nothing to fear."Here little robot and buddy, here here."The hitman mused as he was searching for his prey. 

Tatsu learned that he wasn't far away and waited until he could get a clean hit on Jackie and jumped into view.Jackie spun around and with Leo in his gun mode he fired a few shots, but Tatsu's thick scales minimized the damage. "Dragon Cross!"The flame attack was dodged by Jackie and it hit a piece of machinery that had been behind Jackie but it was still only inches away and the explosion blasted him away and into another piece of machinery.Tatsu's follow up attack.With another "Dragon Cross!"Was a perfect hit, the explosion also made the machinery Jackie crashed into explode and combined into an even more powerful explosion.

But Jackie didn't go down, he was injured, scorched and most importantly pissed off.With Leo in rapier form he rushed towards Tatsu, who was caught off guard by Jackie's toughness and immediate counter strike.

"Found it."Alph had gotten a fix on Jackie and Tatsu's location due to all of the locations but that wasn't what he was talking about.He had found the main switch and he activated the assembly line with it.
Within seconds chaos erupted trough the factory, the explosions had caused defects and made it even more lethal.Jackie was the first to notice this as a crane batted him away, while it was swinging wildly.

Tatsu though was dodging dangerous attack as well, all kinds of crushing and cutting machinery came down on him.

Alph had estimated that the chaos would increase their odds by 4,5 percent and now that it was activated he headed towards Jackie's location.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2009)

_Water 7_

Rek and Jun traveled along the canals of the city using the sea-bulls, with Ruru following behind them at a distance.

Stretching himself, Rek took a relaxed position, listening to the faint sounds of their transport gently moving along the water under the noise of everyday life."A beautiful place, wouldn't you agree my dear Jun?" 

Jun remained stoic as ever, ignoring Rek. 

The young noble ignored Jun's snub. "With the ship being renovated today, the crew should stay at a hotel. Since we need to save on our money, I suggest we share the same room, if you don't mind."

Still no response.

Rek sighed, masking his frustration. Her indiference was something that Rek was not used to, as no matter who he talked to he could always trace a hint of emotion.

The two spent the next few hours in discomforting silence, though only Rek was being affected. "The way she hides all emotion is frighteningly annoying." Rek thought. "Even men trained from birth to abhor emotion show it on occasion; it all depended on knowing where to hit them. But her..." The young noble pouted. "And all this because I interfered in a fight? I saved her life that time, and she thanks me with this!?" Rek fought down the urge to yell at her, biting his lip when the sound was about to come out. He had used every card he had, and Jun still didn't budge. It was agonizing, how Jun can break him simply by ignoring him.


Finally, Ruru broke the silence.

"Might I suggest we check on the ship's progress, milord?" He asked, knowing full well Rek was on the verge of snapping. And when someone with Rek's ability snapped things would not end well.

"Y-Yes. Excellent idea." Rek replied shakily. "But first we should go look on some nice relics that they might be selling in town."

_Water 7, Dock 5_

The three return to find the ship half-finished in its renovations. Flask and his shipwrights worked hard alongside the Windy Dirge's crew to finish the ship's repairs. Rek was rather happy with this, mostly because he managed to get the broken falcon head of an old statue, possibly of Alabstan origin. 

"Excellent." Rek said. "It'll cost us quite a lot, but I'm confident these renovations will be worth it."

Ruru nodded. "Indeed milord. However our cash money would be reduced to a few thousand after this, not enough to pay the original crew." The original crewmen of the Windy Dirge were professionals hired by the Du Mortis family, in their belief that they were rich enough to afford it. Over the years the family favored specific places and clans that provided the best of what they needed, and this combined with better conditions than their slave counterparts and an above-average salary gave them a strong sense of loyalty to the Du Mortises. But loyalty does not insure them 3 square meals a day and a nice place to live.

"We'll just loot some unlucky aristocrat of a small kingdom. That's why the Dirge has multiple log posts, so we can always change our course to where we want to go." Rek replied.

As the 3 watched the ship being repaired, Flask came up to them, carrying a large stack of wood on his shoulders. "Back so early, eh? Well, there isn't much to Water 7 these days since Franky left along with his insanity, but Iceberg's planning on something that'll change the face of this town forever." Flask grinned. "But enough about that. Me and your shipwright made an inspection, and it looks like fixing this ship is going to be even more expensive than we thought." 

Rek shrugged. They'd have to survive on eating less luxurious foods for a while, but to get the ship at optimum it seemed like a fair price. "So long as the ship is at its maximum, we'll pay." 

Just then the sound of glass scratching each other caught everyone's ear. He turned to see Cass, carrying a large sack on her back.

"Cass, what is that?" Rek asked rather nervously. He wasn't sure how much more expensive the repairs would be, because there was a chance he had to take some money from the others. If they had been spending as much as they normally do they could be in trouble.

The sniper sighed, and dropped the large sack on the ground. Shards of broken vases spilled forth from the opening. "Broken glass. I went to this glass store and I accidently broke everything. I had to pay for all of it."

"That's fine." Rek lied. "I hope Yumi made sure Elza didn't spend too much."

On cue The illusionist revolutionary and the dragon girl arrived, both of them carrying multiple shopping bags.

Rek facepalmed. "And here I thought Yumi could restrain your tendency to overspend." 

Elza through Rek a dumbfounded look. "Actually Rekkie-poo, the only thing I bought was this pretty sword." Elza took out the dress saber she bought, the gems on its hilt shining. "The rest are hairpins Uno bought." 

Rek looked at Yumi with surprise, but the revolutionary shrugged. "It's been a while since I bought anything for myself, Rek."

"I'm quite ashamed with you 3." Rek scolded. "You all know we have monetary problems as of late, yet you still squander what little we have now!" Before they could notice, Ruru walked next to Rek and took the statue's head from behind the young noble. 

He sighed. "We have only one option then. Ruru!" The old butler removed Rek's usual purple overcoat and replaced it with a feathery version, similar to Doflamingo's. From inside the feathery coat Rek took out a stylish hat with a feather at the end. With his right hand he placed the hat on, and with his left he held his canesword, retracted into its scabbard. "Don't think you ladies don't have roles in this scheme." Rek said with a smile.


_Evening, Water 7's taverns_

"Lock On!" Cass fired several shots into a crowd of pirates, taking them down with little effort. She was wearing her usual black overcoat, but this time she had bunny ears on. After taking out everyone in the tavern and getting their money, she went outside to see Rek sitting on a sack filled with berri, with Jun standing beside him, looking at the starlit night.

"None of them were snipers..." She said, downcast. "I got their money though. Does this much make up for what I spent?"

"Indeed it does. I've managed to sell all the diamonds I created a while ago. In a few hours they'll turn back into seashells, but we'll be gone by then." 

"Still doesn't make sense that you'd make us change our clothes, Rek." Yumi said from behind, carrying her own sack of ill-gotten money. She was wearing her Uno uniform now, but with a short skirt.

The young noble shrugged. "Just thought a change of clothes would be nice." A few moments later Ruru and Elza arrived, both in their zoan forms and carrying money themselves. "This should be enough. What an entertaining day this has been, despite some people." Rek glanced at Jun.

Back at the ship, Matyr was in his room, curled up in a fetal position. "They left me out again..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 1, 2009)

*With Nicobi and Mathias*

Marc dropped onto the ship as it lurched and started to sink

"You fuckers need help?"

Nicobi looked at Mathias

"My friend here is a hammer I forgot about that when I blew the ship up" Mathias said scratching his head
"Is that your ship?" Marc said pointing at the Stormy dawn
"Yes" Nicobi said sounding a bit anxious
"Hold on"
"Atm?sfera Infinito Cero" Marc said under his breath

Nicobi and Mathias held on tightly as Marc lifted them. In the zero gravity zone they were extremely light. He walked to the side of the ship and pushed off and they floated over the the stormy dawn.

"Matias your plans are worse than mine at least all I did was left myself here" Nicobi said as he sat on the deck
"Sorry" Mathias said sheepishly
"It seemed like a good idea at the time"
"I take it your captain will be fine" Marc said sounding impatient
"Later fuckers" Marc said as he touched his finger to his forehead

He jumped into the air and grabbed the crows nest with both hands and used it to propel himself toward the Black Sword.

*With Smirnov on the Black Sword*

Marc had left to go assist the other pirates, very unlike his personality Smirnov thought but there was more pressing matters at hand. The aura of the sword would affect the others without them even knowing if he didn't do something about it. He picked up the sword with the cloth wrapped around it and walked down below the deck and found a locker in the deepest part of the boat where there weren't any rooms and locked the sword away. He walked back to his room and he could barely feel it.

"*Good, that should do until he vakes up and leaves*" Smirnov said aloud
"Who are you talking to?" Came Akawana's voice from behind
"*Myself*" Smirnov turned to face her and grabbed his gourd and took a drink
"I understand now" Akawana said and turned to walk back toward the infirmary.

*With Tetra, Fire, Simo and Hawthorne
*
Simo handed Hawthorne the wanted poster and his face became drawn and it looked like he had aged 50 years as he read the poster.

"Thhee RRRRR Rapist" He stuttered
"That is ridiculous" He said tearing the poster to shreds and scattering the pieces

He turned on his heels and walked off toward the ship leaving the others standing there Simo staring at him while Fire and Tetra laughed.

"When are you guys going to stop giving him a hard time?"
"He's part of the crew whether you like it or not" Simo said as he ran off to catch up toward Hawthorne to try to cheer him up

Fire and tetra watched them go

"You really should try to be nicer to him" Tetra said to Fire with a serious face
"You can't tell me anything about being nice"
"When you stop giving Akawana dirty looks i'll be nice to that marine"

Cloud barked loudly

"You too?"
"OK OK i'll try to be nicer to him, Tetra has to try to be nicer to Akawana though"
"ALRIGHT!!" Tetra said in an annoyed tone
"If you make an effort I will too"

The two shook hands

"Lets go see if there is anything of value on the marine ship" Tetra said
"You guys keep watch she said pointing to the wolves" As they walked toward the Only marine ship left docked.

*With Tsubaki and Karl*

Karl stood at the drop off point hoping Clemens would be back to carry him back to the Dark Justice but he waited for about twenty minutes and decided he'd make hi own way back. He walked toward a pier and saw a small long boat. He rested Tsubaki inside and pushed the boat into the water. He jumped in and touched the oars and they started moving on their own rowing the boat toward the Dark Justice. He sat there and Looked at Tsubaki

"At least she's knows that has work to do" He said with a Smile

He stood up and watched the Dark Justice become grow in size as they got closer. He lifted Tsubaki and a chain shot out from his other hand to bite the rail and pull himself up

"I need a medic" Karl announced as he climbed over the railing and the chain retracted into his sleeve

A few men rushed to him and lead him to the infirmary. He rested her on the bed and left instructions to be made aware when she woke up. He saluted the men turned and walked toward his room.

"I thought everyone on this boat was as insane as Garrick" Karl said as He took off his battle jacket
"Clemens seemed a bit disturbed by the answer I gave her"
"I told her what I thought Garrick would want to hear"
"I'll have to watch her more carefully, she may be different"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2009)

_With Hawkins..._
Hawkins walks through a long corridor towards his private quarters, with a manic look in his eyes. A tero, a simple Makaosu grunt, bumps into his shoulder accidentally as Hawkins make's his way. "Hey watch it asshole!" Hawkins growls at the guard casually flinging him against a wall with one hand. He reaches the door to his residence then kicks it down, striding in and looking all about the place. His quarters reflect his interests, and it looks more like a library with bookcases filled with old musty books, and tattered manuscripts, a good many of them written in languages that were old when the world was young. 

Hawkins looks around the room in search of something, a crazed look in his eyes. "Where is it?" he mumbles under his breath. Then his eyes fall upon an old, batted trunk in the far corner. Hawkins strides towards the trunk and slams open the lid. Inside the are artifacts and worn out clothes. Hawkins tosses them all aside digging all the way to the bottom, revealing thin wireframe black spectacles, the lenses are covered in dust. Beneath the spectacles is a small black and white photo of his old crew. Hawkins looks at the figures in the picture, Kai in the background waving from the mast of the ship, Zorokiller trying to hold off Usagi from eating his riceball body, Zooey yelling at Zorokiller for bumping into her, and Tabitha with her arms around Hawkins shoulder, trying to flirt with him as usual, while he himself stands with a goofy grin, wearing the same spectacles he holds in his hand. 

Hawkins looks at the glasses intently and dusts off the lenses. He puts them on, their weight feeling strange on the bridge of his nose. When he looks through the lenses he blinks from the blurriness of everything and he feels a headache. He had always wore them to correct his nearsightedness. Suddenly Hawkins feels something wet dripping onto his upper lip. "Huh?" he touches his nose and blood seeps onto his hand. His body starts convulsing and he falls to the floor.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 1, 2009)

Eddy lands on the marine ship's deck like a rocket came from the sky. He stands up and dusts away the wood pieces from his body. As he looks around he spots the whole marine army that was on the ship surrounded him and he stands in the middle.

"You cannot stop me or defeat me so just put the guns down so you don't keep useless weight" Eddy smirks as he rubs his hands.

Before the marines manage to aim Eddy and shoot him, the deck starts shaking and the marines cannot stay in balance. 

"I have something new to show you..." Eddy says and in his mind comes an idea about a new way to use his devil fruit powers. Suddenly the wooden deck starts breaking into random spots around and wooden freaking arms starts transforming from the deck itself. The hands start grabbing the marines' feet as they all going crazy and start shouting.

Some barrels fall down and an accidental bullet flames them on. Soon enought he flames surround the deck as some of the marines already start falling from the ship into the sea.
The flames approach Eddy but he just stays calm as he touches his hand down on the deck. "Suitoru!!" Eddy exclaims as the flames suddenly gain a direction and move straight aroudn Eddy's hand. As they getting closer and closer the flames become less effective as the hand seems to absorb the fire. 
He stands up again as he keeps his arm into a fist and seems hot as it gained a bright red color. "Houmen Kagi!!" Eddy exclaims once again as he points his close fist towards the ship's main cabin and suddenly a ball of flame is being shot from Eddy's hand. The flmaing ball strikes the cabin like a cannonball and explodes like a bomb.

The large explosion blows Eddy away and sends him into the ocean as he starts goign down like a stone....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2009)

Garrick stands amid the flaming ruins of the town, next to a burning corpse. "You got a light buddy?" he asks the corpse, then laughs. He takes out one of his prized hand rolled West Blue cigars, and tilts it down towards the flickers of flame coming off the charred body. The tip of the cigar lights up and Garrick starts smoking the cigar with relish. 

Suddenly a mirror appears in front of Garrick. Clemens melts out of it and salutes him. "You look fucked up!" Garrick growls, noticing the cuts and scratches on her face. He'd hate it if her pretty face ever got permanently scarred. Clemens frowns and becomes self conscious after he mentions her current state. "Their Co-Captain was stronger then I anticipated," she says in excuse. 

"BAH! Whatever so what's the low down?" he asks her. "Lt. Smirnov performed well, he is exactly the kind of Marine that you need, very ruthless and devoted to the cause. Someone else who impressed me was that woman....uh" Clemens recalls her name, "Uh yes Tsubaki, she also showed surprising potential." 

"And what about that fuckface Prince?!" Garrick asks while blowing a smoke ring from his cigar. Clemens shrugs, "He performed adequately," she responds simply, leaving out the part where he disobeyed Garrick's orders and had a sudden attack of guilt.  

Garrick nods, "Good, tell all the men to rendezvous back at the ship," he commands. Clemens nods and turns around to walk back into her mirror but then Garrick grabs her arm. 

"But first lets take a detour to my private quarters," he adds. Clemens nods, "Very good sir," and they both phase through the mirror.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 1, 2009)

Marc sees another ship explode in the distance an a figure is hurled from it into the ocean. "Bah that fucker can pull himself out" Marc thought. "Oh wait he can't" Marc said tapping his fist on his open palm "the fucker is a fruit user." Marc swore loudly at the thought of going back out. Looking around he spied a big enough piece of wood that could work for what he had in mind. Well Marc said if I fuck up we both die, now is not the time to lose control. He lowered the gravity around himself and launched himself towards the destroyed ship as close to the water as he could manage. "There he is" Marc said spying the sinking Eddy. "Tiron Empuje" Marc said his palm pointed at Eddy's sinking body. "Fuck the water is making him heavy" Marc said as he increased his power yanking Eddy to the surface. Eddy flew out of the water and crashed into Marc sending them both flying on to the large piece of driftwood Marc had spotted. 

"Not like I had fucking planned but at least we are alive, hey get the fuck off of me" Marc said rolling Eddy off of him. Marc got to his feet and pulled the groggy Eddy on to his shoulder. He launched himself towards the Angel Pirate boat touching down on the deck for the second time. The crew thanked Marc for a second time while swearing at Eddy for his reckless behavior. Marc tossed Eddy unceremoniously on to the deck before speaking. "I pray to Oda I don't meet you troublesome fucks in the future." Without waiting to hear a response Marc launched himself towards the crows nest and swung around it for a second time launching himself towards the Black Sword. However his trajectory was too high and he would have overshot the boat if he did not increase the gravity slamming himself violently to the deck of his own ship. "I think its about time we got out of this shit hole" Marc said annoyed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 1, 2009)

Jackie VS Tatsu and Alph

The falling machinery interupts Jackie's attack on Tatsu with his rapier. Tatsu leaps backwards making the distance even larger, "Bad move Dragon Boy, I'm just as deady at a distance," he says transforming his rapier into a gun.

He fires few shots but Tatsu leaps into the air, "Dragon Tornado!" He spins around shooting a large circle of fire that takes up the area. Jackie blocks the fire with his arms but the next thing he knows, Tatsu is digging his claws into his arms and pushing him forward until they crash into a machine.

He pulls back one of his claws, preparing to stab him in the face, but as soon as he thrusts it forward he only hits machine. He looks down and Jackie is standing under him in Bebi Form and transforms Leo into Tanto form. He has a devilish grin on his face as he thrusts it forward. 

Tatsu manages to block the first few attacks with one of his claws, the other still stuck in the machinery but one gets through and slices his stomach. Tatsu quickly spins around and sends Jackie flying by smacking him with his tail. 

He transforms back to normal form while in mid air, "Oh this will due nicely," he says transforming Leo into Bazooka form and taking aim, "Bye bye Dragon," but before he can fire *BAM!*

Alph slams him doward, using his jet dials to get up to him. Jackie gets up and rubs his head. He then looks at Alph, "Oh hey there Tin Man, I've been wondering where you've been hiding. I can't wait to take you apart again," He says aiming his Bazooka again, "Dragon Fire!" The newly freed Tatsu fires but Jackie dodges at the last second, "Oh, now this isn't really fair is it?" he says looking at the two, "You two should really get some back up to make this interesting."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2009)

*On the Dark Justice...*

"Hello, this is Marine HQ. What can we do for you?"

"This is Jr. Lt. Prince of Taskforce absolute justice."

"Really now? How can we help you?"

"I'd like to report Zane Garrick." A suprised silence comes from the other end of the den den mushi.

"Well...Mr. Zane Garrick you say? n what grounds?"

"Slaughter of civilains, direct offense against the marine code."

"Oh...that. Well, since you don't seem to know, he marine code was suspended some time ago."

"What? Who did that?"

"It comes from the top. Sorry son."

"No. Listen to me. Garrick's a monster who'd happily slaughter civilians given the slightest oppourtunity. He _has_ happily slaughtered civilians."

"I'm sorry Jr. Lt. But Garrick's file is clean. He's an exemplary marine. Tell you what though. I won't mention this to command. This conversation never happened."

*Click*

Prince stares at the den den mushi. 

Alright then. Plan B."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 1, 2009)

Marc slammed into the deck and slid along it. He looked up to see Smirnov sitting and drinking and looking at him with a curious look.

"What made you decide to save them?"
"*Twice...*"
"None of your fucking business" Marc said as he got up and rubbed his face

Smirnov roared with laughter, just then Hawthorne jumped over the railing mumbling to himself

"What the fuck is up with you?"
"I'd rather not talk about it" Hawthorne said waving a hand as he walked strait toward his room
"What's got his panties in a bunch?" Marc said looking as Smirnov who shrugged
"He saw his own wanted poster a short while ago" Simo said climbing over the railing
"His alias is The Rapist" Simo said sitting next to Smirnov
"Damm that fucking sucks" Marc said

Smirnov and Simo looked at him clearly confused

"Now our crew is associated with rapists"
"Marine murder is fine but rape is so heinous" Marc said shaking his head

Smirnov and Simo started laughing

"You are something else" Simo said
"I'm going to get some rum" Simo said getting to his feet
"*BRING LOTS*" Smirnov roared

With Fire and Tetra

They boarded the marines vessel as stealthily as they could and searched it. They found a small chest of valuables and jewelry in what looked like the captains cabin. 

"Jackpot" Tetra said trying to lift the chest
"_You filthy thieving whores_" Came a voice from the doorway

They turned to see a large man standing in the doorway

"_I Captain Banto will not allow you to escape_"
"_You are hereby charged for marine murder and armed robbery_"
"If you think we are going to stand here and allow ourselves to be arrested you have another thing coming" Fire said reaching for her daggers
"Get ready" Tetra said reaching into her pouch

Tetra threw a smoke bomb and the room was immediately filled with smoke. The two of them managed to squeeze past him and ran up onto the deck. All of a sudden he was in front of them He kicked Fire in the stomach and sent her flying and grabbed tetra by the throat and threw her. Fire slammed into a wall and slid to the ground while tetra flipped and landed on her feet. Fire got to her feet

"Where are Cloud and Storm?" Fire said 
"_If you mean those dogs, I put them down_"
"If anything is wrong with them I swear you will die"

Banto laughed 
"_You really think you can kill me?_"
"_You have very high expectations of yourself girl_"

Fire sprang to her feet and charged at Banto

"_Hybrid Point_" Banto said as he grew very slightly

Banto's face changed he grew gray fur all over his body, he got a little taller his eyes changed to a golden colour. Fire slowed up but he blurred and slashed at her with claws that she blocked with her daggers but he was strong and the blow threw her back but she recovered and Tetra appeared behind her to stop her from sliding backward.

"_If you guys think i'm the same level as the marines you killed earlier you are sorely mistaken_"
"_I'm higher than Captain rank, I chose to stay at this rank so I can have a direct effect on the growth of new marines_"
"_You two have in less than an hour destroyed years of work on my part_"
"_You will pay in blood_" Banto said
"You done talking?" fire said looking at him

Stay out of this Fire said to Tetra

"But..."Tetra started

Fire sprang forward like a coiled spring and and assaulted the marine but he blocked her strikes easily with his claws and kicked her and sent her flying again. 

"_Maybe you should get some help from your friend_" Banto said chuckling
"Let us do this together" Tetra said touching Fire on her shoulder

Fire thought about her pills but decided against it 

"OK"
"Lets go" Fire said

Fire blurred followed by Tetra who who disappeared. Banto disappeared also and appeared holding Tetra by her foot and Fire by her neck. Fire sliced the top and bottom of his hand with her daggers and Tetra slashed his both legs

"We are serious now" Tetra said as he dropped her and she sprung backward with her hands
"You better get serious too" Fire said dropping to her feet and jumping backward

Banto looked at them blood stains on his legs growing and his arm dripping with blood.

"_I'm going to kill both of you_"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 1, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias watched unimpressed as Marc flung himself from the *Stormy Dawn* back to his own ship. The Black Sword Pirates were truly a barbaric bunch as Mathias first anticipated. "I sense a confrontation the next time our crews meet." Mathias said ominously as the *Stormy Dawn* started to set sail once again.

Mathias then walked over to his ailing captain that was saved by the enemy. Eddy was a powerful man, but he'd be even more powerful if he used his brain more often. "Eddy-san, having the enemy save your life is a most disgraceful thing. Please try to be more careful with how you exert your power."  Mathias said, grinning lightly at his captain. "Though, great job back there captain."


*With Lt. Commander Rago and the destroyed Marine Base*
Lt. Commander Rago walked amongst tje ruins of the destroyed marine base after his lost to rookie pirate Kent "The tiger claw". Suddenly, a marine ran up to Rago with a worried expression upon his face. He stooped in front of Rago and saluted.

"Lt. Commander Rago sir! I have grave news. Commander Winbourne was killed in the explosion that destroyed the base! Sir, this is a disaster!" The marine said in a hectic tone.

Rago looked out towards the sea and rubbed his chin, contemplating things. "Aye! Yes, this is a terrible lost for the marines. But, it isn't a complete lost for this marine unit...." Rago said as his sentence trailed off. "Aye! I'll be taking Commander Winbourne's rank as 'Commander'. This'll be my first step to becoming a Vice Admiral. I'll become much stronger, much stronger than any of the current Vice Admirals. Even Garp "The Fist"." Rago said as he raised his fist into the air. 

"Aye! It's time for us to start anew, beginning with this squadron."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 1, 2009)

Tetra and Fire stood breathing hard covered in slashes and bruises. they hadn't gotten close to touching Banto since Tetra slashed his legs and Fire his hand.

"_You two are good_" 
"_A lot of marines will live in the future if you die now_" Banto said looking at the pair of blood covered women
"You talk a lot of shit" Fire said
"We aren't going to die anytime soon" Tetra said
"We need to do something different, he's ruling us" Tetra said to Fire softly
"Any plans?" Fire asked as the man looked at them
"_I'm the only one allowed to talk_" He said as he disappeared

Fire and Tetra blurred and separated. He knocked Tetra to the deck and flashed toward Fire and slashed her back and she slammed into the deck and he put a padded foot on her head. Tetra struggled to her feet and threw two Kunai toward Banto he deftly caught them and BOOM he was thrown off fire into the wall and she sat there smoke rising off his body. Fire got to her feet slowly and Tetra walked over to her. 

"We need to move quickly" Tetra said
"I can't take much more" Fire said assuming her fighting stance
"The whole time we've been trying to fight him alone"
"We need to attack him at the same time" Tetra whispered
"From different directions" Fire said brightening up looking slightly revitalized
"_Neat trick_" Banto said getting to his feet
"_It won't work again_" he said dusting himself off 

Banto's ears were ringing and his eyes blurred a bit. The women moved simultaneously he moved to block. He blocked Tetra's slash but Fire's daggers stabbed into his legs. 

"_How did you do that?_" Banto said staggering back
"Wouldn't you like to know" Tetra said with a smile

Fire and Tetra retreated 

"He is moving slower I think those explosions messed with his balance" Tetra said
"We don't have much time until he recovers" Fire said as her form blurred followed by Tetra

Banto kicked Fire but Tetra's Kodatchi slashed deep rends in Banto's hamstrings and he buckled. Tetra blurred as she helped Fire to her feet.

"_What is happening?_" Banto screamed

Fire grinned and blurred Tetra did the same. They were basically covering the other until the last moment so to Banto's eyes only one person was coming at him until the last moment when he only had time to block one attack. He was slowing with every attack they scored on him. He swiped a clawed hand but Fire dodged and stabbed his shoulders and Tetra ran her kodatchi into his back and it came though the front. The both blurred and Banto dropped to his knees. 

"_This can't have happened_" Banto said his eyes glazing
"It did" Fire asked as she dropped to her knees also
"I'm so tired" Fire said

She looked over to see Tetra lying on the ground. There was a screech and Rain landed on the railing

"Go get Smirnov" Fire said weakly as the hawk flew off toward the *Black Sword*

*Aboard the Stormy Dawn*

"Mathias you really can't lecture Eddy like that"
"If I remember correctly, we..."
"OK Nicobi" Mathias said clapping and laughing loudly
"Eddy doesn't need to know about our boring fight or our daring escape"

Nicobi roared with laughter. Helen, Sanya and Nanute joined in with Eddy looking at everyone

"What's going on" Eddy asked sounding confused
"Nothing Eddy-san" Mathias said with a smile
"Nothing at all"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

_On The Infinite..._
Annie sits at the foot of her bed staring at James old Gunblade which she has mounted against the wall. Muffin bounces around her feet, pawing at a chew toy, shaped in the likeness of Admiral Sengoku. Suddenly Annie gets up and walks towards the Gunblade. She hefts it off the wall and holds it tightly, its quite heavy. Funny how it even has a trigger but it doesn't shoot any bullets she muses, he was always a crummy shot. In a family of master sharpshooters this must've been his closest way to being a gunner as he could get. 

There's a knock at her door, she can already tell who it is, "Come in!" she exclaims. Larissa enters and nods at Annie, _"Hello,"_ she says. "Howdy," Annie replies, placing the Gunblade back on the wall. Larissa's eyes widen as she recognizes the Gunblade behind Annie. 

"I've been meaning to talk to you," Annie tells her, turning around and eyeing Larissa. "So you knew my brother James huh?" 

Larissa nods her head, _"Yes we were partnered together but I really didn't get to know him that all that well,"_ she responds. Truth is their conversations were mostly one way, with her usually saying hello or trying to start a conversation and James just staring back at her blankly or muttering something unintelligible under her breath. But he wasn't bad to be around, his sense of personal discipline and silence fit well with her orderly mindset and personality. 

_"He was very quiet and focused, even in the heat of battle. That's what struck me most about him,"_ she says. Annie nods, "Yeah that's what ten years of brainwashing will to do to ya," she responds with a hint of bitterness in her voice. 
_
"I'm sorry for what happened to him. Darver almost killed me for my betrayal as well,"_ Larissa responds. 

"Ah whats done is done, can't change that. I'd be lyin if I said I didn't miss him but it isn't my first loss and it won't be my last," she says with a sigh of acceptance, although that void will always be a part of her. Annie shakes her head and tries to brighten up the mood, "So what are you you and that wackadoo going to do now?" Annie asks Larissa, clearly referring to Fluck.   

_"If you mean my Captain then I'll most likely follow him wherever he goes. It's my duty," _Larissa responds. Annie chuckles and nods with a knowing expression, "Oh you got it that bad huh?" Larissa stares blankly at Annie and clears her throat, _"Well no its more then that. Our fates are bound together. We...."_ she tries to explain the feeling, _"We balance each other out. I was lost until I met him and so was he, but together we're complete..." _

Annie laughs, "Yeah its called you got the hots for each other!" 

Larissa becomes redfaced, _"It's nothing like that,"_ she replies.  

Annie nods with mock sincerely, "Sure it is.....anyways you guys are free to stay aboard as long as you want, since every other ex Makaosu agent seems to be shacking up with us lately."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2009)

_Island of Wine_

The Black Sun crew had split up into two groups, each one following a far different path from the other.

Nila and her group passed through the thick jungle quickly, ending up in a clearing were a pool of brown water was present. Mosquitoes and other small creatures converged there, taking a drink from the pool. There was even a small little drunk boar drinking its fill of whiskey. For some reason Nila thought it was cute

"At least there aren't any scary animals here." Nila said with relief. No sooner did she finish talking did a gigantic serpent burst out of the pool and swallowed the pig. Not satisfied with its meal, it attacked the crew,

The others were not as lucky. A swarm of angry bees descended on the other group, ready to sting.

At the other side of the island the Vector marines traveled slowly, making sure all threats to them are neutralized. At the front of the group was Higashizawa, cutting down the thick undergrowth with a machete, while at the center was Konishi and the cadets. Kariya and Uzuki were at the back of the group with the fodder marines.

"Be careful cadets." Konishi said to them. "Don't get stung by any of the bees. If what the reports about them are correct, the poison in their stingers is able to drive its victim in an angry drunken state. And don't go near any pools of water, there may be serpents hiding there.

_Makosou Base_

"Darver looks like he's losing it..." Daran thought as he left the meeting hall, "Ordering an attack against Everett! Don't they realize how dangerous that will be? We don't even have the resources to attack anything worth attacking that Everett owns!"

He entered his private quarters and took out the silver dendenmushi hidden there. His room was underwater at the bottom of the base, so few people ever went there. "Lord Fasola, Darver has ordered an attack on Everett assets. What should we do?"

To his surprise Fasola did not panic whenever Darver did something bold and reckless. "We could use these to our advantage. Since we control the administrative division I want you to direct the attack on Treacle base."

Daran grinned, realizing Fasola's intent. Treacle base was Doremi's headquarters, and disrupting it would help Fasola get one step closer to becoming family head. 

"But sir, Treacle base is one of the most fortified laboratories in the Grand Line! We'd lose a lot of casualties if we assault the base..."

"I realize that, Daran. But destroying it isn't the point..." Daran raised an eyebrow. "...Whether we win at Treacle or not, Darver's authority will be undermined immensely. He's too much of a lose cannon, and we need to install someone more capable, like Necaroy, or the vice-leader. Yes, the vice-leader would make a good puppet." 

Daran smiled again. No matter what happened, they would benefit. "I'll ready the paperwork, milord."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 2, 2009)

_Island of Wine_
The bees descended upon Ginkai stinging him violently. He roared in pain and swatted them off of him crushing them but they continued to bury their stingers into his flesh. Eventually he took to dropping to the ground and rolling over and over until he had crushed the bees beneath him. He jumped to his feet annoyed looking around for any other threats. Suddenly he began to wobble back and forth. "Wah di rass" Ginkai slurred confused. He did not drink before or coming to the island, he had been saving the rum in his bag in the event of a fight. Yet he staggered about drunk as the rest of the fishmen in his group clapped their hands to their foreheads realizing that on this alcoholic island the bees stingers probably injected alcohol directly into the blood stream of their unfortunate victim.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 2, 2009)

Rain landed on the deck and screeched loudly Marc and Smirnov looked up

"*I think she's calling us*" Smirnov said
"*I've never seen her make so much noise*"
"*Something is wrong with them*" Smirnov said jumping to his feet

He looked over to see Marc out in a drunken stupor and Simo was the same. Smirnov was the only one who could walk

"*AKAWANA!!!*" Smirnov said getting to his feet

Akawana and Hawthorne appeared from below deck

"*Come quick I think something happened to Tetra and Fire*" Smirnov said looking at them
"Let me get my bag" she said as she ran below 

She reappeared with her bag a short time later. Smirnov picked up Akawana in his hands and jumped over the rail onto one of Akawana's shields Hawthorne right behind them. He sprinted down the beach following the large gray hawk. The got to the docks and Smirnov put Akawana down and sprinted toward the marine ship and rang up the gangplank to see Fire and Tetra lying on the ground and a large fur covered figure in a pool of blood. Akawana clicked up the gangplank and immediately ran over to Fire. After a few seconds 

"She lost a lot of blood and she has a lot of slashes all over her body she will be fine"

Akawana walked over the Tetra and did an examination

"She's the same who ever that is did a number on them"

Hawthorne was checking the marine

"Seems he's still alive" Hawthorne said
"*Good*" Smirnov said lifting the man by the front of his jacket
"You can't do that" Hawthorne said holding one of Smirnov's hands
"*Watch me*"
"*NO ONE DOES THIS TO MY FAMILY AND LIVES*" Smirnov roared and threw Hawthorne's hand off him and threw the man over the rail into the sea
"He's a fruit user he will die" Hawthorne said looking at Smirnov
"*Exactly*" Smirnov said turning a murderous glare at Hawthorne
"*Can I move them?*" Smirnov said looking at Akawana
"*Yes*" She replied

Smirnov gently picked them up in his hands and walked down the gangplank

"I don't believe he did that" Hawthorne said sounding shocked
"The crew is like his family"
"He never had one really" Akawana said looking at Hawthorne
"I am willing to bet if you were the one lying there in place of those girls he'd have done the same thing"
"Fire and Tetra are special to him" 
"Maybe one day you'll understand" Akawana said looking at him

Akawana walked down the gangplank to look at the wolves lying on the ground. She took out her smelling salts and woke them. They got up groggily and they seemed to panic, their eyes darted everywhere. The hawk screeched loudly and they seemed to calm down a bit and ran off behind Smirnov. Hawthorne looked at them go

"I thought he was stable, apparently he's just like the rest of them" Hawthorne said looking at Smirnov's back as they walked back to the *Black Sword*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2009)

_On The Stormy Dawn..._
That was too close for comfort, Helen thinks as the watches the Marine ships burn. "It was unfortunate that Pirate crew wasn't looking for a fight," she mutters in disappointment. "I dearly wanted wanted to fight their loudmouth Captain."  

"Heh join the club, but we'll meet again for sure," Mathias responds knowingly. Everyone may take different paths in the Grand Line but they always converge at the same spot at the Red Line. 

"Well I'm going to get myself cleaned up," Helen says, feeling grimy and battleworn from her duel with that idiot, Dreyri. 

"I wish we had a Doctor onboard though," Helen adds with a sigh, while rubbing the bandage going across her forehead. Then she turns to Nicobi and grins, "No offense to our resident herbalist of course."  

Nicobi chuckles and shakes his head, "None taken..." he replies.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 2, 2009)

Jackie VS Tatsu and Alph

All things considered, Alph and Tatsu were doing pretty good.Last time Alph ran into Jackie, the android got pwned quite easily.Even his desperate final attack was shrugged off by Jackie without taking any considerable damage.But now they were getting good clean hits on him.Alph was surprised by how much progress he and Tatsu had made, even more surprised that Jackie had seemingly frozen in his development.His physical capabilities had remained the same, his attacks were of similar power, like this the two actually stood a chance.

Not the mention the advantage they had here, the risk was high for Tatsu here with all of the machinary swinging and bashing away but Alph had mapped the entire area and was constantly timing and memorizing the rate and movements of the machinery.He could make full advantage of them without running any risk.An advantage he could use since Jackie still greatly outmatched him.He lacked the power of Tatsu, Alph's intelligence and durability had to make up for it.

Jackie fired his bazooka at Alph, but the projectile was intercepted by Tatsu flame breath.Knowing that Jackie had to reload Alph fired an attack of his own, his miniature cannons popped out of his upper legs and he fired them in sequence. Jackie started to jump around to avoid them, and exactly in the way Alph had been luring him. 

After the fourth cannon shot, he was on an conveyer belt where machinery was pounding away at metal, flattening it and Jackie would meet a similar fate.He had trouble getting out of it and was forced to switch to Bebi form and roll around in order to protect himself.

Alph shot one glance at Tatsu, who needed no explaining and two fired at the trapped Bebi Jackie."Sonic Cannon!""Dragon Cross!"The attacks collided into each other, doubling perhaps even tripling their damage output and it wrecked not just the location where Jackie had been standing but the heavy machinery above him came down as well.

When the smoke finally cleared the two pirates prepared to launch another attack, knowing that this would've been far too easy.But what came next surprised them.A large cannon stood between the rubble, a soot covered Bebi Jackie crawled out of it and jumped on top of it."I hate revealing one of my aces like this but that could've seriously ruined my new suite."He then looked down at his soot covered suite."Fuck, it's ruined anyway."He was acting tough though, his Bebi form was faster but with an equal amount of physical strength of his adult form but at the same time no way near as durable as his adult form.That last attack could've seriously injured him like that.

"Leo!"The chameleon had taken on his 7th form, one that he had kept secret from even his partners in the Makaosu.He wasn't a trusting fellow after all and kept his most powerful attacks a secret even from them.The chameleon had taken on the form of a Tsar cannon.The largest Howitzer in existence.The DF animal aimed between his two opponents and fired.A large cannonball was fired and the two pirates could just jump, technically fly, away enough to avoid getting caught by the full blast.

The amazing pressure generated from the explosions blasted both of them in separate directions.

Island of Wine

The group that was tormented by the bees were all having a hard time with them, the buzzing swarm assaulted them and were small and numerous, when you did manage to bat away a couple, many more where ready to their place.
Kilik had been swinging wildly with his claws, perhaps even more useless then swatting them as his physiology didn't really permit him to defend himself against small threats like this. Luckily he did have some extra protection in the form of his exoskeleton, the bees were having trouble injecting much of their poison trough the organic armor.

"Fuzen Shouten Danga!"The weakened land version of the sonic blast generated by his claw only stunned bees in the immediate vicinity of his claw, about within a foot, but it did get them down.Underwater he could've taken them all down within seconds, small relatively fragile animals like that had no chance against his sonic blast.
*
Bang Bang Bang Bang *

He kept firing his sonic blasts, over time getting slower and less accurate until he eventually froze with a sour look on his face."I don't feel so goo....Blegh!"He emptied his stomach, Kilik was no drinker and the heavy exertion had taken his toll on him.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 2, 2009)

Four days after the meeting with the Angel Pirates and Dreyri

The Black Sword was moored a little way off Botanica and it's crew were on deck doing various things. Akawana was sunbathing, Smirnov and Marc were drinking. Simo sat and looked to be meditating, Fire and Tetra covered in bandages over their many cuts and slashes were sparring. Marc and Smirnov bit into them for getting so hurt. They promised themselves to get stronger.

"He's awake" Simo suddenly said

Marc and Smirnov turned to watch Simo with a quizzical look then the entry way to the stairs that lead below deck. Dreyri suddenly appeared stretching.

"Good you are awake you fucktard" Marc said getting to his feet
"Lets have our duel properly" Marc said eyes piercing Dreyri

Everyone on the deck turned to watch the scene. Akawana simply shook her head and continued to bask in the sun

"_I'm sorry bro_" Dreyri said to Marc
"_I don't do rematches_"
"_I can understand why you'd want revenge though_"
"_That's 107 strait for me still undefeated_" 

Marc lunged forward but Smirnov grabbed him laughing

"*I like you boy*" Smirnov said looking at Dreyri
"_Can I talk to the captain alone_" Dreyri said
"*I'll be there to make sure he doesn't kill you*" Smirnov said letting Marc go 

They walked to the back of the boat

"_OK heres the deal_" Dreyri said in a low voice
"_Even though I didn't lose I obviously didn't win either_"

Marc and Smirnov watched each other with confused looks on their face

"_I'm not stupid but I have a reputation to keep up_" Dreyri said with a cocky smile
"*If you didn't lose those matches how do you lose*" Smirnov said cocking an eyebrow
"_I lose when I die_" Dreyri said in a serious voice
"Big words" Marc said
"So what did you want to talk about?"
"_Can I join your crew?_"
"_I want to get stronger and the only way I can do so is to fight more_"
"_Traveling alone in the Grand Line is very slow, and I think you are strong so you must fight a lot_"

Smirnov looked at Marc who had a small smile on his face from the compliment

"How do you feel about killing marines?" marc said to Dreyri
"_I'll fight anyone I have to if it makes me stronger_" Dreyri said
"Lets see how the crew feels about you" Marc said turning around
"*Marc knows the crew will say yes and wants it to look like they want him when he actually likes the boy too*" Smirnov thought with a smile on his face
"EVERYONE THIS RETARDED COCKY FUCK HERE WANT TO JOIN OUR CREW"
"WHAT SAY YOU?"

Everyone stopped what they were doing and looked at Dreyri

"I like him" Fire said smiling as Storm and Cloud barked
"Sure if Marc says yes"
"He's interesting" Simo said eyes still closed
"He's very strong we'll need more people if the marines ever get serious about killing us" Hawthorne said as he walked up the steps onto the deck
"Sure he's a cutie pie" Akawana said
"There you have it fucker" Marc said clapping Dreyri on his back
"NOW THAT EVERYONE IS AWAKE MAKE READY TO SAIL!!!" Marc shouted as he took his ceremonious spot in the shade 

*SNORE*

"_Is he really sleeping_" Dreyri said in disbelief
"*Yes he is*" Smirnov said
"*You want your sword?*"
"_I know where it is_" Dreyri said pointing toward the place where Smirnov hid it below deck
"*Good, go pull up the anchor and help anyone that needs it*" Smirnov said as he walked toward the helm
"*WE HAVE A FEAST LATER TO CELEBRATE OUR NEW CREW MEMBER*" Smornov boomed from the helm to some cheers
"*Course?*" Smirnov said looking at Tetra
"Facing North west"

Smirnov spun the wheel and a wind caught the sails and the ship glided forward to the next island


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

Having left Water 7 with substantial loot the Dirge ventured off to wherever Rek wanted to go.

"There's a resort famous for its hotsprings to the south of our current position." Rek said to the "Core Crew" as the main members of the Monarch Pirates were called now. "It'd be a great place to relax. There's also a marine base nearby, we can resupply the ship there as well." By "resupply" Rek meant attack and loot whatever was left, but ever since he and Matyr were cut off they had to find a way of maintaining their lifestyle.

The rest of the Main Crew was supportive of the idea, especially Yumi, who hadn't been on a vacation since she started Nihon Hagyaku 4 years ago.

"I guess it'll be nice..." Matyr thought inside his room. Most of the new recruits learned quickly, and thanks to that he was able to relax more and build whatever gadget he wanted. "I think I deserve a nap today." He said to himself and dozed off.

*MATYR'S DREAM; ONE PIECE, THE GRITTY DETECTIVE STORY*

Alubarna was a difficult place. The crime rate was high, and the poverty even higher.

"Poor bastard." Officer Roronoa Zoro said to the police chief in Alubarna Police District. A murder had just taken place today, and a team was sent to the site.

"The man's name is Spandam. He's from a well-off family with mafia connections." Police chief Shanks said to Officer Zoro. 

"Yeah, whatever. This is a job for the CSI team, I'm gonna go take a nap." Zoro yawned, and left the district building. 

Shanks nodded. "It's up to those guys now." 

_The murder scene_

The CSI team was at the park, which they had sealed off with yellow tape. The scene of the murder was by a fountain, where the victim was pounded to death on the pavement. The corpse had just been put in a body bag, and carried off to the lab to check for clues.

"All right team, search the area for clues. And under no circumstances do you let Luffy touch the evidence!" Chief Investigator Nami said to her team.

"Hey, I found something!" Chopper said, picking up a piece of pink fluff he found. "Never mind, it's just cotton candy." He looked at the piece of candy, and ate it when no one's looking.

"Awwww, this is boring." Luffy said, sitting on top of the tree watching the others look for work. "Oi, Nami! Can't we just beat up some mafia guys and get the answers from them!?" He yelled at his superior.

"That might actually work faster than what we're doing right now." Nami mused. "O.K. We'll go with Luffy's plan!"

_Don Wapol's House_

The CSI team's car crashed through the gates of Don Wapol's house and into his home.

"Freeze!" Nami yelled, pointing her gun. To most of the team's surprise no one was inside the house.

"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU PEOPLE DOING IN THERE!" The team went out, and saw that the house was Don Wapol himself.

"You killed that guy in the park, didn't you!?" Luffy yelled before delivering a gomu gomu no gatling at Don Wapol, knocking him out instantly. 

"Retard!" Nami yelled, hitting Luffy with a bat. "Sanji, take us to the next Don's house!" She yelled as she dragged Luffy into the car with Don Wapol tied on the back.

_Don Foxy's house_

The car rammed through Don Foxy's gates, and charged into the Don's house.

"What is the meaning of this!?" Don Foxy asked in outrage. 

"Gomu Gomu no Bazooka!" Luffy yelled, taking out Foxy in a singe strike. "You killed that guy in the park, didn't you!?" Luffy yelled at the unconcious Foxy.

"Retard!" Nami screamed, hitting Luffy in the head. "You did it again! Sanji, next Don's house!"

_Don Magellan's house_

Crash into the gates, yada yada yada, confrontation scene.

"Do you mind, I'm in the toilet!" Magellan yelled before the CSI team can interrogate him. "You do not want to interrupt me while I'm in the toilet!"

His assistant, Hannyabal walked up to them. "You can interrogate me." He said to Luffy, Nami, Sanji and Chopper. "Someday, I will become Don, so I might as well get used to it."

"Okay. Gomu Gomu no Gatling!" Luffy attacked Hannyabal, taking him down."

Nami facepalmed. "Next Don's house..."

_Don Sir Crocodile's house_

The group were about to crash into Don Sir Crocodile's home, but stopped when they saw a note on the gate of his house.

"If you're reading this, then I'm already gone from this house. I had anticipated that you would suspect me after Luffy had knocked out Don Foxy, so I left my beautiful home for my other beautiful home in Water 7.

Also, I didn't kill Spandam, it was probably Buggy."

"Well, Don Sir Crocodile was never wrong before." Chopper said. 

"Yosh! Let's arrest Buggy!" Luffy said with enthusiasm.

Nami facepalmed. "I'm surrounded by idiots." She looked at Sanji. "Except for Sanji, at least."

"What was that, Nami-swaaaan!?" He asked with hearts in his eyes.

"I give up." Nami collapsed to the ground, depressed. 

The next day, Buggy was arrested by the police, and they lived happily ever after.

"Just as planned." Croc muttered randomly while playing his PS3 with his hook hand along with the other One Piece villains, except for Spandam who is dead, and Buggy who's in prison.

"Why would you say that while playing Tekken?" Enel asked, confused.

"You get used to it. Everyone in the Shichibukai did." Moria told him.

"Pass the Chips please." Bartolomew Kuma asked. 

Matyr woke up, sweating. "I need to drink coffee less." He thought.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 2, 2009)

Su lin lay on the bed in her hotel room. The highest ranking officers in her mercenery crew drank and smoked. Jones was a gnarled man with a number of guns strapped all over his body with a cigar in his mouth and Trevor was a short man dressed in all black with a brandy glass in his hand.

"Mistress Ji" said Jones said blowing a smoke ring over the table
"What is it Jones?" Su lin said as she sat up and looked at the men
"How long do we wait?" Jones said looking at her
"Until I say we stop waiting" Su lin said as she glared at him
"_I told you to drop it_" Trevor said with a smile
"Enjoy your time off while it lasts" Su lin said lying back 

Su lin lay there thinking about the letter she sent to the Makaosu Organisation



> To whom it may concern
> 
> My name is Su lin Ji, my eyes and ears tell me that there are a few openings in your organization and I am interested to join. We have similar goals and it would be prudent for the both of use to work together to achieve these goals. I also have intel that you are experiencing dire financial straits. I have been a mercenary for many years and I have a number of contacts in the underworld which may be of use to you in finding jobs to increase your income. I will be waiting in the Sea Spray Hotel, I'm confident your intel can confirm my identity and the validity of this letter and my location I will be waiting for your reply.
> 
> Yours sincerely Su lin Ji



"Trevor get me a drink" Su lin said sitting up
"_Yes mistress_" Trevor said getting to his feet
"If they say yes we'll have our revenge on the World Government" Su lin said taking the drink from Trevor
"NO ONE skips out on paying me and continues to live" Su lin said her eyes blazing with anger
"Calm down Mistress" Jones said backing away from her
"You're right, I'm sorry" She said downing the the contents of the glass in one.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 2, 2009)

Raphael pushed open the doors to the central Makaosu room.  Two tero with smashed in skulls were lying behind.  It had taken Raphael weeks to get here.  After he finished his training, he heard of the Makaosu almost immediately.  Finally, he discovered the location of Darver Grenguo, their leader.  He had journeyed to the base and easily made it to the central room, disposing of all the fodder in his way.  

There were several different people in the room.  One shirtless man had a tattoo on his back and green hair that went down to his waist.  Raphael had the feeling he was the leader.  Another man that stood out had a very pale face and a skull shield on his back.  Raphael's eyes then fell upon one man.  He was wearing a black pirate's coat and a do rag.  The instant Raphael saw him, he knew this man was the leader.  "Are you Darver?" he asked the man.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 2, 2009)

*The Black Sword* glided swiftly though the water with it's crew for the most part on deck enjoying a nice day. Simo was in the crows nest training his mantra he sat with his eyes closed feeling all the crew members below move around. Fire sat talking with Dreyri they were both around the same age.

"That sword smells of blood" Fire said wiggling her nose

Storm barked from next to her

"Yea don't you ever clean it off?"
"_Can you understand him_" Dreyri asked looking at the wolf
"Yea" Fire said patting him
"We grew up together" Fire said
"_That is frigging awesome_" Dreyri said

He took the red colored gourd from his waist and threw some of the red liquid onto the blade. Fire recoiled and grabbed her nose

"Is that blood?"
"Yep mixed with alcohol"

She watched as it disappeared

"What happened to it?" Fire asked getting to her feet
"_The sword drank it_" Dreyri said in a matter of fact tone
"_That's how the sword is able to catch on fire_" He said standing
"That's really weird you know that? I now understand why it smells like that. The blood is in the sword" Fire said as he flicked the blade with his steel tipped finger and caused a spark and the blade caught on fire
"_Wanna see something cool?_" Dreyri said looking at fire
"Sure"

He held out the sword and he seemed to be concentrating the fire crept over the guard up and hilt and onto his hand. He turned his hand and the fire stopped and retreated back onto the blade.

"_It's not finished yet_" Dreyri said with a smile
"_Imma work on it now_" 
"Later then, i'm going to see what the old man is up to" Fire said as she walked over to sit next to Smirnov who was drinking from his gourd and smoking a cigar.
"What's up ole man" Fire said as she plopped down
"Everyone seems to be doing something constructive"
"Even Marc is training" she said as she pointed
"*I don't need to train*" Smirnov said taking a drink
"*Have you ever seen me get hurt*" He said with a smile

Fire sat there thinking about all the times she saw Smirnov fight

"No..." she said slowly
"*I'm solid as a rock*" he said slapping his chest

Smirnov looked down at his bracelets. He'd tell the crew about his Devil Fruit eventually but he didn't want to train with it on the boat the increased weight might damage it. Hawthorne and Akawana stood behind a desk talking notes and looking into a microscope. 

"I'm going to train too" fire said
"That last beating I got from that marine is really bothering me"
"Why didn't you use it?" Smirnov asked her

Fire turned to look him in his eyes

"I'm dangerous when I take that, I could have easily turned on Tetra" 
"I'd never have been able to forgive myself"
"I can't control myself, I just want to fight and kill" she said looking down
"*It's good that you know your limits*" Smirnov said with a smile
"*Get stronger so you won't have to use it*"
"I will" Fire said with a smile on her face
"Tetra lets spar" She said as she walked away from Smirnov


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 2, 2009)

_On *The Black Sword*._

Marc sat on the bow with his eyes closed. He slowly increased the gravity around him. Higher he thought, HIGHER. Suddenly the boat lurched and Akawana threw a book at him. "Use your head" she said actually surprised at this bout of ignorance. "You will break the ship if you do that, and here I was thinking maybe just maybe you had a brain." Marc rubbed his head annoyed, "how the fuck do I get stronger if I don't train?" "Figure it out without breaking the ship" Akawana said pressing her eye back to the microscope. I can't swim so don't you dare think about damaging the ship." Marc mumbled some dark things under his breath before folding his arms pissed off. What the fuck am I supposed to do now he said to himself. He spotted Tetra and Fire about to spar and suddenly an idea popped into his head. "OI" Marc said to the girls loudly almost causing Hawthorne to drop something he was holding. Hawthorne shot him a dark look before returning to his work however Marc did not notice. "You guys got your old weapons?"

"Somewhere in my room I guess" Tetra said shrugging her shoulders. "I suppose I could sniff out my old arrows" Fire said flicking something off of her arm. "Get them and come up top" Marc said, "and for fucks sake do it in a hurry" Marc shouted as the girls sauntered off. Fire and Tetra came back up top with their old weapons confused. "What are we supposed to do with these?" Tetra said spinning a shuuriken on her finger. "Your guess is as a good as mine" Fire said poking her finger with the arrow amazed at how dull and useless it had become. "You are going to try an kill me with those weapons" Marc said smiling. "So the rum has gotten to your brain then" Tetra said looking at Marc like he was crazed. "JUST TRY AND KILL ME" Marc roared taking his stance.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2009)

Dreyri watched over as Marc gave Fire and Tetra instructions. He had no time for that though. He stood there with Moongarm ablaze and concentrated on his aura to pull the fire from the sword onto his body. He'd tried the attack when he fought Marc but he didn't get it to work properly. The flame on his body was just a the basic part of it. If he wanted to perfect the technique he needed to get the flames on his entire body. He stood there and held Moongarm out and concentrated the fire again crept over the blade up the hilt over his hand and up his fore arm it kept going and suddenly stopped and went out.

"_Dammit_" Dreyri said angrily
"I'm getting closer though" 
"*Why not hold sword with two hands?*" Smirnov said looking at Dreyri
"_I never thought about that_" He said sheepishly

He flicked the blade and it burst into flames, this time he held Moongarm with two hands and concentrated and watched as the red flames climbed both his hands simultaneously onto his check and over most of his upper body.

"_Thanks with that little hint i'll have it soon_" Dreyri said excitedly

Meanwhile with Simo

Simo sat concentrating on the crew. He could tell where they were and had a general idea what they were doing but he'd heard mantra could predict movements. That wasn't happening now all he could do was locate people in a 50 m radius. His range was growing slowly. He decided to spend all his time in the crows nest practicing. He decided to take a break and stood up to see Marc talking to Fire and Tetra

"I wonder what they are doing down there" Simo said as he peered down at the crew


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 3, 2009)

"That's awfully nice of you," Fluck said as he stepped through the open door. Both Annie and Larissa turned around, with Annie shooting Larissa a knowing grin. The swordswoman merely blushed even more and shook her head urgently.

"Oh? Glad to see the human plot device's up and about again," Annie said, ignoring the slight jibe Fluck had directed at her.

_"Plot device? What's that?"_ Larissa asked, politely puzzled.

Annie simply shook her head and said, "Nah...It's unimportant, if you know what I mean?" Larissa did not in fact know what Annie meant, but she decided it would be wiser to not say anything anyway. 

"Speaking of which, why are you so busted up anyway, fella? I don't see that many bruises on ya. Don't tell me Darver scared ya so much you pissed in ya pants and fainted," the gunslinger muttered darkly.

"That's not true," Fluck replied, rolling his eyes in mild annoyance. Well, it made sense. The only people aware of his Full Chaotic Form were John Wright, Darver, Larissa, and himself; logically speaking, there was no way Annie would be aware of the strain he had underwent during the fight with Darver.

"In any case, your invitation is kind and all, but we're pirates from a different crew still, even if it's only the two of us. It's just not good to have pirates from another crew on your ship and following you around, is it? 

We'll have to find our own nakama and our own adventures,"  Fluck said.

Annie blinked for a moment, then grinned. "That's the spirit, buddy. But we'll still help each other out if we ever need it, right? Darver is a big pain in the ass."

Fluck shrugged nonchantly. "Of course, we'll always remain friends, of a sort. Shake on it?" the chaosman asked, extending his hand.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"You are going to try an kill me with those weapons" Marc said smiling. 
"So the rum has gotten to your brain then" Tetra said looking at Marc like he was crazed. 
"JUST TRY AND KILL ME" Marc roared taking his stance. 
"OK boss" Fire said knocking a pair of arrows

Fire drew the bow and Tetra fanned shurikens in both hands and let them fly

"Empuje oscuro" Marc said holding his hand outward

The Arrows and Shurikens flew toward Marc and stopped suspended in the air a few feet and shot away.Tetra and Fire dropped to the deck. A few shurikens flew toward Akawana and Hawthorne and clattered against a shield and dropped to the deck. An arrow and a few shurikens flew toward Smirnov and Dreyri, Smirnov grabbed the arrow out of the air in front his face and Dreyri blocked the shurikens with Moongarm. Everyone turned to look at Marc but he wasn't there all that was left was an outline of his body.

*SNORE*

"He almost kills everyone" Tetra said looking at him sleeping
"Then he runs away and goes to sleep" Fire said looking at Tetra
"*That's our captain*" Smirnov said dropping the arrow

Simo looked down at the crew with a smile

"These guys are too much fun"

*Aboard the Stormy Dawn
*
Nicobi did his usual work out at the back of the boat lifting weights, push ups sit ups and pull ups. He chained the Shoka wili together and started swinging it around him like a Nunchaku he needed to get teh feel for it again with it chained it significantly increased his range. It also increased to complexity of his footwork and alertness. He was still not ready to use it in battle. He stopped sweat dripping off his body and sat legs folded under him. He always took time at the end of his training for reflection.

"What are you doing?" Sanya asked 
"Well I trained my body for a while and now I am training my mind"
"That's really cool I wanna train my mind too, my friends told me I'm weak minded. What do you think? I think I'm pretty strong minded. How do you train your mind anyways its not like it's a muscle or something..."

When Sanya got like this it was hard to stop her Nicobi just closed his eyes and went back to his meditation.

*Aboard the Dark Justice
*
Karl walked down the hall toward the infirmary and bumped into a very disturbed looking Prince.

"Is everything OK Jr. Lt. Prince" Karl asked looking down at the man
"No this world is really fucked up" Prince said as he walked off
"I'm going to fix it" Prince said softly as he walked away from Karl

Karl barely caught what he said but he knew something big was going to happen. He reached into his pocket for the figurine of man riding a dragon and threw it into the air. If anything happened he'd know.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 3, 2009)

FWAM! Eve knocks the bal out of the park, three more points go up on the little tree pirate board. ?HOW THE HELL DO THEY KEEP GETTING ALL THE POINTS!!!? Kuroi screams. ?My.. My baseball cannon is the greatest invention I?ve come up with! Don?t ask me how they are doing it!? Jason stepped up to the plate. Every one had gone through the bases he guessed, cause they were back in the dug out. ?So I just swing the bat?? He asked the kid. ?Yes.? He commented, So Jason swung the bat. ?WAIT FOR THE BALL!!!? ?STRIKE ONE!? 

  Jason sat and the ball was fired, FWOOM! It zoomed past him. ?STRIKE TWO!? ?WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?? the kid shouts, ?You said wait for the ball.? He comments. ?NO! SWING THE BAT WHEN THE BALL IS FIRED!? Jason nods, the balls fired and he swings the bat. ?STRIKE THREE! YOU?RE OUT!? Jason blinks. ?Do I run the bases now?? WHAM! The kid slaps his forehead.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 3, 2009)

Shin & Anglora vs Setsuka
Anglora and Shin kept their distance from Setsuka as rain began to fall from the sky. Anglora knew her hibana abilities would probably be cut in half as the result of the rain, but Shin would be fine. Setsuka was indeed becoming desperate if she activated her ame ability.

"Come now Setsuka, surely you can do better than this hun." Anglora said in a taunting manner as she placed her hands on her hips and smiled at the ex-Makaosu agent. Setsuka merely stood there glaring at the pair of pirates with a most disdainful stare. "Why isn't she doing anything?" Shin asked in question as Setsuka was standing there idle. "Knowing her, she may be planning a sneak attack. Do not let your guard down, not even for a second." Anglora replied.

Just then, in the midst of the rain, "MOVE!" Anglora yelled as she and Shin quickly jumped out of the way. She partially pushed Shin who didn't respond very well to that. "Why the hell did you do that?" Shin said in some frustration. "Look carefully." Anglora said pointing to a stone wall not to far behind them. Senbon needles were stuck in the wall. Setsuka had thrown them with such speed that it didn't even look like she moved. 

Then, Setsuka jumped up into the air using the aid of nearby building. Into the raining sky, she unleashed a furry of senbon needles into the rain. The needles were camouflaged perfectly with the rain. 

Anglora and Shin had no idea what had happened. Setsuka merely opened her umbrella and held it above her head as she drew her sword. "Looks like she's finally decided to do- OW!" Shin said in pain as a needle punctured his arm. Needles were also beginning to pierce Anglora's flesh. "This has to be Setsuka's doing. We must shield ourselves before we become porcupine zoans." Anglora said  as her nails began to grow and she started deflecting the needles falling from the sky. Shin did the same as he drew his sword and started to deflect needles.

After the apparent storm of needles, Shin and Anglora stopped to observe Setsuka. Only thing was, she wasn't in her original position. She was behind the pirate duo sheathing her sword. The umbrella had numerous needles on top of it. Setsuka flashed a devilish grin. "Oh no..." Anglora said as numerous slashes appeared around her body and Shin's as well. They let down their guard much to long. That's all Setsuka needed to grant the pirate duo multiple slashes in a split second. 

Anglora clenched her wounds and glared at Setsuka. She wasn't the only woman who had expert fighting prowess having been an ex-Makaosu agent. Anglora backflipped into the air above Setsuka. *"Hibana no lance!"* She exclaimed as the blades on her heels grew to and almost pierced Setsuka had she not moved. Anglora then kicked her long heel blades at Setsuka while she was in midair, Setsuka drew her blade to parry the slashes. Anglora then held her sparkling nails on her hand in front of her face and slashed the air with them, sending a sparkling air slash at Setsuka. *"Soaring hibana slash!"* Anglora said. Setsuka dodged at the last second and Anglora fell to the ground. 

Setsuka then attempted to blitz Anglora. Anglora smiled as sparks erupted from her body. She wrapped her arms around her body as if she was hugging herself and then quickly thrust her arms outward, releasing a shock-wave of sparks. *"Beautiful hibana pulse!"* Anglora bellowed as the sparks hit Setsuka and stunned her for a short moment. 

"Now Shin!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

_*Santa Cruz Island/Secret Marine training base...*_
Garrick walks down one of the many bloody corridors, smoking a cigar. "Those fuckers have got some nerve hitting this base of all bases. They just signed their own fuckin death warrants," he grumbles. One of the remaining Marines who survived the incident at the base walks alongside Garrick, showing him the damage. Lt. Commander Clemens, and Lt. Smirnov walk behind them quietly observing. 

"And this is where they massacred a group of our rifleman," the Marine states, pointing at the floor where the chalk outlines of six bodies lay in differing poses. "Goddamn scum. How evil and ruthless, they didn't even show any mercy" Garrick growls. Suddenly Clemens almost laughs at Garrick's holier then though attitude, but thankfully it only sounded like she sneezed. Lt. Smirnov however looks at her queerly as if he sensed more then a sneeze. 

"Motherfuckin gazoontite!" Garrick tells her. Clemens nods and pretends to wipe her nose, "Thank you sir..." she mumbles. 

"Here are their bounty posters sir, they call themselves the Black Sword Pirates," the Marine hands Garrick a sheath of Bounty posters. Garrick raises a curious eyebrow at the name, "Black Sword Pirates...I heard of that name before," he flips through the posters, laughing at their pathetic bounties. He looks at Marc, "Bah! trash!" then Fire and Tetra, and Akawana, "Whores!" then Simo, "Fuckin half wit!" 

Finally he comes upon Smirnov's bounty poster and his eyes perk up. He looks at Karl and then back down at the poster of Smirnov. "Well the fuckin family resemblance is uncanny!" he exclaims with a laugh, slamming the poster into Karl's chest. "Just who the fuck is he to you?" Garrick asks Karl with a steely gaze. 

Karl looks down at the poster and his eyes widen with recognition then narrow, "He is a Cousin...a disgrace to our proud family," Karl responds. Garrick nods, "Good I like that attitude. I don't want you to be like that asshole Garp. He's a tough friend for sure but just look at how many of his blood are Pirates....it's a farce is what it is!!!"  

"I will take care of it," Karl salutes. Finally Garrick looks at the last bounty poster in his hand, "And who's this loser?" As he looks at the poster he crumples the bounty poster and his eyes become as black as coal. 

"LET'S FIND THESE SONS A BITCHES NOW!!!" he bellows, striding past Karl and Clemens, towards the exit. "What got into him?" Clemens wonders aloud. She kneels down to examine the poster. It belongs to none other then former Marine Lt. Hawthorne. 

"Shit!" Clemens groans.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Island*

Karl held the poster his hand shaking. This was the reason he joined TFAJ to eliminate his cousin and clean the smudge off his family name. He walked out of the building and into the yard trying to get a hold of his anger. He could see Tsubaki in the distance kneeling on the ground. He could never be angry around her. He walked over to see what she was doing.

"What are you doing?" Karl said looking down at her
"Whoever came through here destroyed a lot of trees" Tsubaki said with sorrow in her voice
"Do you want to come with me?" She asked him as she got up
"What are you going to do?" Karl asked
"Heal the forest" Tsubaki said as she walked and dropped seeds on the ground
"It's in a lot of pain"

She walked and all the plants that were cut and destroyed regrew and looked like nothing happened. She eventually got to a great oak that was splintered. She rested her hands on the destroyed trunk and her hair flared up and the tree started growing. Karl stood there in shock he'd seen her grow lots of flowers but to see her grow something so huge. She stood there for almost two minutes finally the tree sprouted leaves and it looked like it had stood there for hundreds of years. Tsubaki fainted but karl caught her.

"She's worn herself out again" Karl said as he carefully walked through the forest

They walked back to the base to see Clemens walking behind Garrick who looked to be heading toward the ship.

"Looks like it's time" Karl said 
"I have you this time Pieter" Karl said as he walked toward the *Dark Justice* 

*Sea Spray Hotel*

There was a knock at the door and a man stuck his head into the room black hair and scarred face searching the room

"Mistress?"
"Yes Jones" Su lin said looking away from the window
"It seems we have a job mistress" He said walking into the room
"I just got a call from one of our contacts"
"What kind of job?"
"Assasination mistress"
"Get Trevor in here so you can tell both of use about it at the same time"
"What about the Makaosu mistress?"
"If they are interested I am sure they will find me" Su lin said walking over to her jacket which hung on the wall
"I will not lose money waiting on their answer"

The Su lin and her two highest ranking officers sat around a table. Jones was a gun enthusiast and an demolitions expert and Su lin's number two. He'd been a mercenary for almost his entire life. There was a war in his country and he'd been made into a child soldier at the age of eight, Su lin found him about nine years earlier when she killed another mercenary that tried to double cross her. Jones was a part of the group and he was one of the mercenaries joined her group. Mercenaries were fickle people after all, they served the strongest or the richest. Trevor had known Su lin a long time, they both served in the same group for many years. Su lin killed the previous leader and took the group over because she decided that he wasn't utilizing their talent properly.

"Ok Jones lets hear about the assassination."
"Yes mistress" Jones said with a smile
"We were hired to kill an entire family, It's the family of a WG official."

Su lin looked up with a smile on her face

"Our client wants them de..."
"You know I don't care who our clients are or why they want them dead" Su lin cut him off
"I just care about getting paid"
"One more thing mistress" 
"They don't want it to look like an assassination"
"That's what we do best" Trevor said with a smile


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 3, 2009)

On *The Black Sword*

Marc awoke with a start, he took in a deep breath gasping. He felt like something had been smothering him in his sleep and even now the panic from his sleep did not leave him. "Whats wrong?" Tetra asked concerned. "Nothing" Marc said quickly "just a bad dream." "I have never known you to have a bad dream, even as a child" Tetra said worried. "What was it about?" "The crew was being slaughtered, we were losing everything, and I couldn't do anything to stop it" Marc said jumping to his feet so he felt less vulnerable. "Well we have had a few close calls but we always pull through" Tetra said trying to comfort Marc. "Fuck I know, but this was different, we were throughly put in our place like a bunch of poor east blue pirates." "That will never happen" Tetra said even though she wasn't sure herself. "You are right, I won't allow any fucker out there to take my dream out from under me." 

"Is everything alright?" Simo asked appearing beside Marc and Tetra. "Your voice grew distressed in my mantra." "Everything is fine" Marc said getting annoyed with the attention. Marc walked off into the center of the deck staring towards the horizon. The day was clear and bright, however this meant nothing on the grand line. Everyone was where Marc had left them doing their respective hobbies or work. "A storm is coming" Marc said under his breath, "I will be strong enough to weather this one for all of us."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2009)

Su lin slipped into her room and sat waiting. Trevor had been sent to scout the interior of mansion and Jones was sent to keep watch on the outside. Su lin had about thirty men in her crew but she depended on Jones and Trevor to do the most important things. Trevor by trade was an assassin and he could get in and out any place undetected. He was a Fruit user like Su lin he ate the Lizard Lizard Fruit: Chameleon Model. When he went hybrid mode he could blend into any background and he could hold a position for hours. Jones on the other hand was a normal man but he usually noticed things no one else saw. His long years and knowledge contributed to his uncanny power of observation. 

For this particular assassination Su lin decided that since the client didn't want it to look like a normal murder she would make it look like the mansion was hit with a highly contagious, rapidly mutating strain of a virus that would kill it's inhabitants in a matter of days. She would be the only person who could cure it faster than it killed them. They would set it up so that one of the mansion staff who lived outside of the mansion also got the virus and died so it would look like he brought it in. She herself would probably go and infect it's inhabitants herself and the worker after Trevor and Jones gave her the info she needed.

Trevor climbed through the window and sat on a chair

"Jones is on his way up Su" Trevor said taking his seat

A knock came at the door and Jones stuck his head in the door and looked around. This was an old habit he had as a mercenary he's never walk into a room he didn't make a quick scan of. With his observation skills one pass was all he needed.

"Mistress" Jones said as he entered the room nodding to Su lin as he sat down.
"Ok Jones you first" Su lin said setting her eyes on him
"From the outside there aren't many guards, only two at the front. The gates close at eleven PM and no one goes in or out. I found out potential outsider, the gardener leaves at sunset and he lives right on the out skirts of the town closest to the mansion."
"Great job Jones" She said nodding
"Go Trevor"
"I entered the mansion at one AM, all of the members of the household were asleep. Including all mansion staff and family members. There are no guards inside the mansion. There is a patrol that roams the grounds they go on duty at 12."

Trevor pulled a plan from inside is coat with a few red X's marked and spread it on the table

"Memorize it those are the rooms that are your primary targets, because I know you so well only one person needs to be infected but I know how much you enjoy getting your hands dirty"

Su lin looked over the plan with a broad smile on her face

"Jones what time is it now?" Su lin asked still leaning over the plan
"It's 3:47 AM mistress" Jones replied not even looking at his watch
"I will go to the gardener's house now and infect him. I will infect the mansion tomorrow morning at 3 AM"
"Any objections?"
"No mistress" Jones replied
"Nope" Trevor said

Su lin put on her black jacket and sat on the bed to change her shoes. He stilettos made too much noise for sneaking around in the night.

"I'll be back shortly" She said as she jumped out the window


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 3, 2009)

With the Makaosu-

Right after the uninvited guest entered the room, a tero carefully made his way into the room and approached Darver. He bowed down and held out a letter which Darver then looked over, *"Makoto,"* He said in a stern voice that woke the agent up from his nap, *"I've got a job for you."*

Clearly not very interested in these new agents, he was curious to see what task Darver had for him, "Sure thing boss, what's up?" He hands him the letter, *"I want you to go to Sea Spray Hotel and find this woman,"* Makoto quickly reads over the letter, "Alright, got it," he says getting up from his seat, *"I'd be best to wait for Intelligence to find out what island this hotel is on."*

"Nah, I could use a good run, I'll track it down myself," he says stretching, *"Of course, be quick, before she gets away,"* Makoto chuckles, "Who're you talkin' to?" The speedster vanishes in a flash and begins running from island to island, searching for the Sea Spray Hotel.

Sea Spray Hotel-

He skids to a hault as he reads the sign on the top of the building, "Wasn't too hard," He walks in, "Excuse me sir, but you can't go past this point without buying a room," The woman at the counter informs him.

Makoto sighs and reaches into his pocket and pulls out a single bullet, *"Hand Gun,"* he says throwing the bullet at speeds that she could not even see and hitting her right in the chest. She falls to the ground and all of the customers run around franctically, "Well, if she's here that'll get her attention," He says, now sitting in one of the lounge chairs in the lobby. Marines not too far away prepare themselves, already informed of the attack at the hotel.

Tatsu and Alph vs Jackie-

The two quickly land on their feet after avoiding the blow, "Leo, again!" The giant cannon that was once a small lizard fires once again at Alph but he sees the attack coming and uses his thrusters to fly out of range of the blast.

"Leo!" but the cannon returns to it's normal lizard form, too tired to shoot another of those high powered cannons just yet, "Fine, I'll give that form a little break," He says switching Leo back into Bazooka mode and firing another blast at Tatsu.

"Dragon Cross!" He hits the projectile before it gets in damaging range. He turns to Alph, who even though he is a good distance a part knows what Tatsu's thinking. They need to get back on the offensive.

Alph flies into the air and begins to fly around in a zig zag pattern, avoiding Jackie's gunfire. Tatsu knows exactly what he's doing, distracting him so he can close the gap. He transforms into his scaless hybrid point with wings and thrusts himself forward and great speeds, "Dragon Cross!" He fires another flaming X of fire at the ex-Makaosu agent but he quickly stops his actions and dodges the attack. 

Tatsu then gets in melee range and attempts to claw him. Jackie quickly blocks with a rapier form Leo but allows him to transform back to lizard form and rest on his shoulder as he grapples hands with Tatsu, "I'm no pushover when it comes to hand to hand either," He says tightening his grip and pushing Tatsu back a little. 

"Dragon-" He says preparing to blast Jackie right up close but is stopped by a head butt to the face, sending the flames shooting upwards, "Like I'd fall for that, how do you take me for?" Tatsu chuckles, "A fool, Blaze Dials!" He says as the flames pour out of his gloves and burn Jackie as well as himself slightly.

Jackie quickly leaps out of the flames, his suit top completely destroyed and his chest burnt, "They're tougher than I-" BOOM! Alph fires a cannon at him sending him backwards, "That's it...Leo, lets finish this!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2009)

Su lin was climbing through the window of her room when a black den den mushi started making noise. She disappeared from teh window and re appeared holding the den den mushi

"Do you have anything to report"
"_Yes mistress_" 
"_A man with the description we have for Makoto just appeard at the hotel and killed the receptionist_" 
"Good job Weekes" 
"Carry this den den mushi over to him"
"_Yes mistress_"

The line went silent as Weekes walked over to Makoto who was sitting in a lounge chair

"_Here Mistress Su lin would like a word_" Weekes said holding up the den den mushi
"If you are in fact Makoto i'm currently doing a job on Gan Gan Island"
"I'm sure you will have no problems finding me"

The den den mushi went silent and Weekes looked at Makoto but he wasn't sitting in the chair anymore


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 3, 2009)

Gan Gan Island-

Makoto has already made his way to the island and done a few laps around it searching for the potential agent. He finally spots a girl and stops right in front of her, "Well hey there girly," He says in a flirty mannor, "Seeing how you're the first woman I've seen on his whole island I'll assume your Sun li," Luckily he is correct.

He looks her up and down, "To be honest I was expecting someone a wee bit more intimidating, and you must think you're hot shit. Can't contact me or the Boss in person eh?"  He stops his ramblings and gets back on subject, "Anyway, you happen to be in luck, with the current murder of one of our own agents, mysterious disappearances, and multiple traitors that are being hunted down as we speak, there's a nice new opening for a new Elite Agent," he watches her closely. Though he doesn't look like the brightest man, he is smart enough to not recruit any weaklings or pushovers or Darver won't be too pleased. He is curious about her reaction to the reasons that she is being offered this job.

"Alright, two things girly," he says holding up two fingers, "What would make you want to join our love filled organization," he then switches to one finger, "And I'm gona' need some kinda proof that you up to the task of filling the Elite Agent spot," he says implying that he needs to see how strong she is.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jun 3, 2009)

_Anya's 16th Birthday_

Anya is especially upset because it is the day that she becomes older. It didn't help that she also had a nightmare, where she was with, what she thought to be her Grandma Marie, for which she was partly named after, turned out to be her. George came to her side in the dream and was just as young and flawless as always. George persuades her to come to his house on the evening of her birthday for a party thrown by his sister, Raye.  "Happy  birthday Anya!!" Raye said happily "Thanks, you guys really didn't have to do all this." "We wanted to, just to show you how much you mean to us, now open your gifts." George said. Anya receives a paper cut while opening one of her gifts, drawing a single drop of blood and causing George's brother to try to attack her(Do to his DF power). George, in the process of defending Anya, throws her into a table filled with crystal, which results in Anya getting a deep cut from her wrist to her elbow. Although Anya's injuries are not life-threatening, George later decides that she would be safer without him, his family, and his dangerous style of life.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2009)

*Gan Gan Island
*
Su lin looked Makoto up and down

"I don't know who Sun li is" Su lin said with a scoff
"My name is Su lin Ji"
"I do happen to know you are Makoto though and you have worse manners than I had heard"
"I also know all the problems the Makaosu is currently having"
"I am currently on a job if you want to see how well I work stick around and read the papers tomorrow morning"
"It should be on the first page"

Makoto just looked at Su lin as she ashed her cigarette and took a long draw

"If you want to test me after that i'll be at the Silver Boar it's a tavern close to the docks" 

Su lin blew a cloud of smoke into Makoto's face and walked down the street she was joined by Jones and Trevor when she was a safe distance away.

"Mistress what did you do to him?" Jones said sounding anxious
"Nothing...yet" Su lin said with a devious smile

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"LAND IN SIGHT" Simo shouted from the crowsnest
"WEATHER" Marc shouted back
"I see lots and lots of rain" Simo said and he dropped to the deck next to Marc
"Hmm Autumn island"
"Dreys you get you inked today bitch" Marc shouted at Dreyri who was practicing forms at the back of the ship
"_FUCK YEAAAA_" Dreyri shouted as he sheathed his sword and joined the small gathering
"I hate rain" Akawana said pouting
"Given the weather, take down the roger and lets use the docks"
Tetra said
"Make it so, prepare to dock" Marc said sitting down

The ship docked a shot while later and they all came off the boat Fire told Rain to watch the boat. The crew made their way to the bar first to get food and drink as they always did when they came to a new island. They took over a few tables in the corner of the bar and ordered a lot of alcohol and food. Smirnov sat there filling his gourd

"_Hey ole man can I taste dat shit?_" Dreyri said putting his hand out
"I would advise against that" Marc said
"_I can handle it_" Dreyri said confidently

Smirnov handed him the gourd and Dreyri took a long drink he handed it back and laughed

"_Is that it?_" Dreyri said with a laugh
"Sat dhit issss isss is weeeeeak" Dreyri started slurring
"BAM!!! you are fucked" Marc said laughing
"Smirnov is the only fucker that can drink that shit" 

The crew laughed and had fun

"Time to get this fucker inked" Marc said helping Dreyri to his feet
"_Hey hey hey hey...did you grab my ass_" Dreyri said seriously

The entire crew roared with laughter. They found a Tattoo parlor and showed the artists the designs they all had

"I wonder where we wanted to get it" Marc said scratching his head
"He told me he wanted it on the sides back and front of his neck" Fire said
"Fucking awesome" Marc said drinking from the rum bottle in his hand

The artist started tracing out the design on Dreyri with a thing piece of steel

"Tetra my dear"
"How long until the log is set" Hawthorne asked
"I was told 9 days" 
"We will be here a while" Tetra said 
"Oh Oda" Hawthorne said palming his face
"I'm going to look for supplies" Tetra said walking out the parlor 
"You coming Fire?" 
"Yea sure, if you aren't drunk thee guys are no fun" she said waving her hands at Marc Smirnov and Simo
"Hawthorne honey would you come with me to restock my medicine stores?" Akawana said winking at Hawthorne
"It would be my pleasure" Hawthorne said with a bow

Fire and Tetra walked left down the street and Hawthorne and Akawana went right.

"*Hey where did everyone go?*" Smirnov said realising they were the only ones left
"Who the fuck cares" Marc roared 
"We don't need those fuckers to have fun"
"KAMPAIIIIII" Simo said clashing his bottle of rum on Marc's bottle
"KAMPAIIIIII" Marc answered drinking from the bottle
"*KAMPAIIIIIIII*" Smirnov roared drinking from his gourd


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jun 3, 2009)

_The Next Day_

George decides to deceive Anay into thinking that he does not love her any longer and leaves town with his family. "George I been trying to find you all day, you said we needed to talk." "Yeah we do." George sighs. "So....what is it?" He smiled my favorite crooked smile, but it was wrong. It didn?t reach his eyes. "Anya I cant stay with you anymore." Anya shook her head and took a deep breath, trying to locate some courage, "George, what happened last night was nothing, you?re the very best part of my life and I don't want to lose you."

"Anya you don't understand, I can't put your life in danger like that again, I wont do it again." "I don?t care! You can have my life. I don?t want it without you, it?s yours already!" Anya yelled starting to cry. George sighed "Anya I'm leaving and  I don?t want you to come with me." Anya was shocked, "Wait a sec....You? don?t? love me?" "Of course, I?ll always love you? in a way. But what happened the other night made me realize that it?s time for a change. Because I?m? tired of pretending to be something I?m not, Anya. I am not right for you." Anya leg's begin to shake, "I promise that this will be the last time you?ll see me. I won?t come back. I won?t put you through anything like this again. You can go on with your life without any more interference from me. It will be as if I?d never existed." 

"GEORGE DONT!!!!!!!!!!!." she screamed but he was gone. With shaky legs, ignoring the fact that her actions was useless, she followed him into the forest. The evidence of his path had disappeared instantly. There were no footprints, the leaves were still again, but she walked forward without thinking. She could not do anything else. She had to keep moving. If she stopped looking for him, it was over. Love, life, meaning? over.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 3, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Tsubaki woke up in her room on *The Dark Justice* she sat up and looked over to see Karl sitting staring at what looked like a wanted poster.

"How do you feel?" Karl said folding the piece of paper and placing it in his pocket
"Tired" Tsubaki said
"I just need some time in the sunlight thought"
"It works better than eating for me" She said with a smile
"Lets go up on deck then" Karl said offering her a hand
"Who was that?" Tsubaki said looking at Karl as they walked
"A dead man" Karl said his voice becoming cold as ice
"Hmm his cousin" She thought as they stepped into the sunlight
"This is wonderful" she said

Tsubaki's skin turned a light shade of green and Karl could see her face go from tired and drawn to a well rested and bright, face that he knew

"What was that?" Karl said cocking his eyebrow
"Photosynthesis" Tsubaki said smiling
"I thought about it the last time i fainted"
"I always knew I could draw energy from the sun"
"The last two times I fainted the sun was blocked" Tsubaki said sheepishly
"So if you are in the sun you have unlimited energy?" Karl said curiously
"More like if i'm not in the sun I have less than normal stamina" Tsubaki said sound down cast
"It's fine, that's something you can work on" Karl said putting his hand on her head.

*On the Isle of Wine
*
Rensui, Tigre and Kilik killed the bees quickly they all turned to Ginkai who was covered in bee stings.

"Yow dem bee deh rude still" Ginkai said smiling
"I think the bees inject alcohol instead of poison" Rensuei said looking down ad the fish man 
"Can you walk Ginkai?" Tigre said smiling
"Yeh man, I jus cool"

They continued walking and taking in all the strange sights of the island. they had no clue what they were looking for.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

The Monarch crew sailed away from the hot springs resort, the crew fresh and rejuvenated. 

Elza sits on the deck, watching the small island where they had relaxed shrink until the Dirge was out of sight of it.

"I wished we had a hot spring in the ship..." She mused.

Inside Rek's den the young noble and Yumi were playing a game of cards.

"I still don't think we should go." She said to Rek.

The young noble smirked. "Oh come now, my dear Yumi. Harhar Island is a very interesting tourist destination. I for one, wish to see the laughing waterfall. The others wish to see it as well." He placed some berri in the pot confident his hand would win

"It's risky to go there, Rek. A lot of pirates have been captured in that area lately, and I don't want to take any risks." Yumi threw some berri into the pot as well, taking up Rek's challenge.

"A lot of those pirates do not have overwhelming firepower. Whatever forces the marines have we'll flatten them with the Dirge's mighty cannons. Besides the crew is a 140 strong, many of them veterans in battle." Rek revealed his hand, smirking. "2 admirals and 3 commodores."

"If push comes to shove, then we'll take them down. It'll be good practice from when I free Nihon." Yumi placed her hand down. "Buster Call. Better luck next time Rek-chan." She smirked smugly, taking the pot for herself.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 4, 2009)

*Gan Gan Island 
*
It was almost time for for her to leave, she checked her needles, fixed her shoes and pulled her jacket closed. 

"Jones pour me some brandy" Su lin said in a relaxed tone
"Right away mistress" Jones said as he moved to do as he was commanded
"Did you get the of duty guards?" Trevor asked
"Yes I did" Su lin said with a smile as she downed the glass of brandy 
"I'll be back soon, make sure there is some food here when I get back" She said as she hopped out the window

Su lin silently ran on the rooftops until she got to the mansion. She easily scaled the wall and perched a top it waiting for the patrol to pass. While she said there she started making the virus come out of her pores. BIO HAZARD she said with a smile as they passed. She was too fast for their eyes to see, she ran in front of them and in her passing spread the virus to all of the men. All the would feel was a slight breeze and then all they had to do was breathe. She jumped and pulled herself up to a balcony. Just as Trevor had said the room was empty, he'd left the door open for her. With her Bio hazard aura on she was always producing what ever virus was her choice at the time. She silently walked down the hall stopping at certain rooms to open the door and blow a cloud of the virus into the enclosed room. She was finished after about 10 minutes. 

"OK time to get out of here" She said with a smile

She went out the way she came in and made her way back to the Silver Boar to find Jones and Trevor waiting for her with a number of plates of food on the table.

"Any problems mistress?" Jones said smiling he already knew the answer
"Jones you ask me the exact same thing every single time" She said smiling
"I don't think he can help it Su" Trevor said with a smile
"No Jones, everything went according to plan" She said as she sat down to eat

The next morning Su lin got the papers and looked at the front page.



> Strange Epidemic on Gan Gan Island Entire household dead, village thought to be infected also.



"Another job well done" Trevor said as he read the head line
"What now mistress?"
"We wait again, Makoto may want more proof that I can be an asset to the Makaosu" Su lin said as she lay on the bed

*Mawsynram Island*

"Will this rain ever stop?" Marc said sullenly
"_I don't think so_" Dreyri said
"_I'm going to do some training anyways_" Dreyri said getting to his feet
"_I fought a duel in the rain once and it's very annoying when water gets in your eyes_"

The alcohol finally wore off from earlier in the day

"Good idea" Marc said 
"We might need to fight in this kinda of weather"
"*That's better than sitting here sulking*" Smirnov said as they walked out the bar and split up


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2009)

Kent watched the sky.

The _Pirate's Dream_ was chugging along on a steady course to who knows where. He hurt all over, but was beggining to feel a little bit better. He had improved so much since he had set out from Akawa that first day, on a small sloop with Goro. Back then he was weightless, pointless, and crewless. Now he commanding a stolen noble's ship with one of the major rookie crews at his command. He glanced over the rest of the deck, watching Usagi and Kaya share a bottle of sake, drinking and laughing happily.

_Winter is coming._

Kent winced. The dreams, the visions, were getting worse now. Old Man had said they would get better, and for a while they had. But they came more frequently now, and were more intense. Sighing, Kent stood, and repeated the lessons in shigan Old Man had told him about. 

*A few hours later...*

"Laaaaaand Ho!" Jorma shouts, shimmying down from his perch in the crows nest. Kent squinte out into the distance, vaugly able to see a shadowy mass in the distance.

"Do you know where we are?"

"No, which is weird." Jorma said, pulling out one of the many maps they had. "These maps aren't very accurate though. Man, I really wish someone would just make a map of the entire world." He sighed. "But back to your original question. No, I can't find anything here, which is strange. According to the maps, that island doesn't exist, but I'm seeing it with my own two eyes." He grinned. "Well, the best things always hapen in the strangest places, or something like tha." Kent laughed.

"All right. Set the course for mystery island!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

_*Botanica Island...*_
Garrick grips the edge of the railing aboard _*The Dark Justice*_, looking out at the aftermath of a skirmish between a group of Pirates and Marines. Pieces of debris still float across the surface of the water and over by the shore a Marine salvage team attempts to recover the hull of a sunken Marine Warship. Alongside Garrick are his senior officers, he wanted them to see the devastation firsthand. 

"This is where the Black Sword Pirates and some other fodder Pirate crew engaged two Marine vessels," he grumbles, his mood foul over seeing the noble Marines defeated so easily. 

Garrick tosses his cigar into the water, turning around to face his men, "BAH! You see what criminal filth we are hunting!" he growls at them. "You all have the intel packets I gave you. Study them well because when we ambush those bastards we'll do so like thunder!" and he smacks his right meaty fist into the palm of his left hand, creating a loud thud which would easily shatter bone. He looks at Clemens, "Commander continue!" 

Clemens nods, "We will follow the log pose path that the Black Sword pirates have taken. Our navigational team believes that the path will take them to an Autumn Island not to far from here," she then hands out a detailed map to each senior officer. "We will sail at full speed towards the island and ambush their ship in the dead of night they won't know what hit them," she says with a smirk.

Lt. Karl Smirnov raises his hand. Garrick glares at him, "SPEAK!" he growls. 

"I wish to handle my cousin personally," Karl states. 

Garrick nods and slaps Karl on the shoulder, "GOOD! That's the Marine spirit! But I promise you that I'll handle that son of a bitch rapist Hawthorne myself. Oh I'm gonna have some fun with him!" Garrick proclaims with a devious grin, "Then I'll go for their ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) captain....whats his name...."

"Marc Gomes," Clemens says. 

"RIGHT, RIGHT, that fodder!" Garrick says with a nod. "Anyhow you're all dismissed. Prepare yourselves and show no mercy when the battle starts!"  All the Marine officers salute and stride towards their posts and so *The Dark Justice* sails with all due haste to catch their prey. 

Clemens turns towards Prince, just out of earshot of Garrick. "I hope that we will not be having another crisis of conscience, Lieutenant," she tells him in a quiet and knowing voice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2009)

Clemens turns towards Prince, just out of earshot of Garrick. "I hope that we will not be having another crisis of conscience, Lieutenant,"  she tells him in a quiet and knowing voice.

Prince's eyes flash, and for a moment it looks like he's going to murder Clemens then and there. But suddenly he flashes her a quick grin and says in the same kind of voice, "Just about to say the same thing to you, ma'am. I don't think I could handle another Evermore. So much pressure." He laughs and walks jauntily away, whistling to himself.

*With Kent...*

Kent steps off the _Pirate's Dream_ and looks around. Nothing but forest as far as the eye can see, though that isn't that far.

"Where is everyone?" Kaya asks.

"I wonder if there's a market. We're almost out of sake." Usagi says, downing his last bottle.

"And I'm kinda bored. Maybe there's a stall I can steal from." Flynn adds. "Or a bank." Kent shifts to tiger point and sniffs the air, recoiling suddenly.

"Shit! Dear Oda that's bad! I can't smell a thing." He says, shaking his head. "It's like we're right on top of the world's biggest garbage dumbp." He wrinkles up his nose.

"Well then where do we go?" Jorma asks, looking around. Kent grins.

"Eenie meenie miney moe." Kent says, pointing towards different paths. "Catch a ti-_lion_ by it's toe. If it hollers let it go. Eeenie meenie miney moe." He ends up pointing straight ahead. "This way guys!" He heads off.

"Does anyone else feel something?" Kaya asks.

"Must be your imgaination. C'mon, let's go."


----------



## Jotacon (Jun 4, 2009)

*An Island in South Blue*

Lark stood at the edge of the dock the wind blowing through his hair. He checked his pockets once again to make sure he had brought everything he wanted. The necessities for sailing had been prepared a week before hand and now was waiting for the boat to sail around to the dock. Eccentric and sometimes forgetful, Lark was still going to be prepared, for sailing the Grand Line he had to be. Using all of his experience from a previous adventure he had compiled a list of things needed. Although it was likely that many things had changed in his 15 year absence.

	He felt his back ?Alright, I got the Setzer.? Then he moved his hands deftly from pocket to pocket. ?Deck of cards. Check. Pair of Dice. Check. A little bit of Belli. Check. Ummmm? 1, 2, 3, 4...? His fingers were moving inside an empty pocket and with a blank stare on his face he received a call out from the small 5-man boat that had pulled into dock ?_Captain! Captain Lark I?ve checked and quadruple checked, everything is ready. We can leave anytime_.?

?RUM! I?ve only got 5 bottles of rum on me! Barry you hold the ship down, I?ve got an errand to run.?

?_Captain, we?ve got rum on the ship. We?ve both been waiting years for this._?

?Then a few minutes more won?t hurt. Especially for the best damn Rum in all the 4 seas.?

	Barry brought his hand to his face, this was not really out of character for Lark, but it was still frustrating. He would have the boat ready when Lark returned. Living on a small island was not the world for either of them.

	The road from the Dock to the bar was a small dusty path, it was well used and Larks feet followed almost by instinct. While sauntering to the bar Lark was eying The Fortuna, his hard work that had come into reality and it made him thirsty. Something about the journey had evoked worry into both his gut and his heart and he knew a sure fire solution to worry in the gut. By the time he reached the bar Lark was down to 4 bottles of rum. Kicking down the door he sung ?Say goodbye, to Lark the pirate, those with debts, you need not pay. To those of you, whom he owes Belli, next time you gambled, he?d win it back anyway!? There was a rousing cheer by almost all those in the bar, Lark was a well liked man and the only hate he ever received was when he pestered those who owed him a large sum of money and they really liked the sound of not paying him back. The only money Lark owed to anyone in town was to the barkeep and his tab was not getting any slimmer, in recompense Lark promised 30% of all the treasure he earns as a pirate will be given to the bar. ?I?ve only got 3 bottles of rrrrrrrum mate and I?m going to need like 7,? he said still holding up 3 fingers, ?so I hope that you have some of that Darkish-Golden Liquid Treasure that you always keep.? 4 bottles surfaced from underneath the counter and were shoved straight into Lark?s jacket. ?You?d better not keep Barry waiting all night, the sun is going down as we speak.?

	It took a long time, but Lark with a broken walk had made his way to the boat and it took off immediately. The Fortuna had not sailed long out of port before Lark turned to Barry and said ?You know, I flipped a coin before I left the bar.?
?_And_??
?I?m not sure that I am ready to go back out there, my brain says no, but my tattoo says yes. I remember the sights, the smells, the sounds and the sense of the sea and it calls me sometimes. So, I left it to luck. Luck has never let me down.?
?_And_??
?I'm here aren't I? You'd better be readyl! A Grand Adventure awaits us. Yar hehehehehehehehehe!?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 4, 2009)

The Angel Pirates
The *Stormy Dawn* cruises along the ocean waters on a beautiful day. Not a cloud in sight as the rays of the sun brighten the blue sky. The Angel pirates were pretty much doing their usual routine. Mathias was practicing his martial arts techniques on the deck, Nicobi was doing his usual work outs, Sanya was annoying some of the fodder crew members with her constant rant (some even dozed off), Helen was sparring with numerous fodder crew men (handing them a humiliating defeat), and Eddy was taking a nap on top of the crow's nest.

Though, suddenly, the sky turned a violent gray. Clouds began to roll in rapidly out of nowhere as the wind picked up. Mathias halted his training session and glanced up at the sky. "Wow, this is a time I really wish we had an expert navigator onboard. Oi! Eddy-san! WAKE UP!" Mathias bellowed.

"I'll go get em!" Sanya said as she abandoned her rant towards the crew members and flew up towards the crows nest to get Eddy. Though, a strong gust came by and pushed Sanya into Eddy, sending them both tumbling towards the deck with a thud.

Mathias face-palmed and shook his head with a smile. "You guys never cease to amaze me....Anyways, Eddy-san, what're supposed to do about those?" Mathias said pointing towards the threatening clouds. 

"Keep sailing of course. This ship's name  is  the Stormy Dawn. Some storm won't get the best of us." Eddy said looking ominously at the clouds as he folded his arms.

"Well then, there's no arguing the case. The captain has spoken." Mathias said as he went back to his training.

With Commander Rago
We focus on a tall mountain surrounded by a lush green forest. Commander Rago and his squad of 25 marines stand at the foot of the mountain where numerous boulders were scattered. 

"Aye! All of you are going to take one boulder and carry it to the summit of this mountain." Rago said sternly. Each marine had a reaction of pure horror. "Commander Rago! How could we possibly carry something this big?! It's impossible!" Numerous marines said in fear.

Rago glared at each marine, casting his mesmerizing spell upon them. "Aye! Of course you can carry these boulders! You can and you *will*." Rago said as he went to pick up two boulder, one for each hand. The marines obeyed their commander and went to pick up the boulders. 

After some time, the marines finally arrived at the summit of the mountain with Rago  ahead of them. They all put the boulder down and started panting heavily. In truth, Rago had been up and down the mountain 4 times since the marines were carrying their boulders.

"Commander Rago! Why must we do this?" One marines questioned. "Aye! To build endurance and strength. I am going to morph you guys into a top fleet marine force. My top fleet marine force. We'll make Admiral Kizaru and his pacifistas look like weaklings compared to us!" Rago boasted loudly. 

"Aye! Now we'll develop your rock breaking techniques." Rago said as he himself destroyed a boulder.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 4, 2009)

On the Tower Isle of Old New Loston-

the island itself stretches high into the sky out from the ocean, forming with various caves through out it, creating an appearance to that of a sky scraper. at the top is a large town, half of which being a marine base. The base is kept safe by a large wall that extends four hundred feet into the air. The people here all seem to be into Tall things, tall glasses, tall hair styles, tall cars, tall horses, tall everything. Yet every person there is short. 

"Here's your coffee sir!" a pair of hands reaches up and places a tray with a cup and sugar on a desk. "Good, Now get out of here." A large man clad in marine attire grumbles. His hair is cut in military fashion, shaved in the sides and short on top. He wears his white marine's out fit, his body seems to be 400 lbs of pure muscle as his clothes look ready to rip when he reaches for his coffee. 

"I hate these damn short stacks." the man grumbles and sips his coffee. "BLEH!" He spits. "Sir, you know we are here to protect the people." "I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT!" He shouts. "It's just. short people freak me out." He grumbles. "and who the hell was that guy? this coffee is terrible!" Marine Captain- Elswood Harf 

"I'm not sure sir." the other man in the room sighs. His outfit is that of a marines, though he is very tall, thin and has large round glasses over freckled skin with short black hair. Marine Commander-(Or whatever's just under captain) Dustil Jaohns. "By the way sir, We've received noticed that the reaper pirates have been on the move." Harf's ears perked. "Eh? On the move?" 

Dustil nodded. "Yes, It seems that they have just slaughtered another island with no mercy and from the reports, they have gained two members." The captain grumbled. "Damn it, Thought they died in that last raid. what was the last thing we heard, they escaped to the calm belt right?" Dustil nods. "Yes, the last reports were from the calmbelt sir, though it was believed their ship sank there." 

Harf rubbed his chin. "The hell, did they swim through the damn belt or did they servive becoming shit." He wondered. "I'm sure they found a means of getting through sir." Harf blinked. "I wasn't implying they didn't find another means, what i'm saying is how the hell they did it." dustil just shrugged. "Right, guess they'll be coming this way, set up the cannons and get the men prepared." He stands up from his desk and looks out at sea. "Protect the people of this island at all costs. Our duties are marines is to save lives... Even if they are freaky short people lives." he shuddered. 

"sir, that's racist." Dustil comments. "IT'S NOT RACIST! THEY JUST FREAK ME OUT WITH THEIR LITTLE PARTS!" He shivers again. "It's like their walking talking babies..." "Sir. Once more, I don't think this is the kind of thing one should be talking about aloud. Please refrain from such words in the future or i will be forced to report you." "It's a real phoebia you know that right." Harf narrowed his eyes. "Even so.""JUST GO FORTIFY THE ISLAND!!!"


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 4, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

Belle grabs a bat and walks up to the plate.
"Knock it outta here!"
"Show them what we're made of!"
The rest of the crew and crowd were cheering her on.  She stood there, with the bat, ready to swing.  
_"What the hell am I doing here!?"_
Bolt was already getting ready for his turn next.
"You had best hit something!  I want to go next!"
Belle turns her head angrily at him.  "SHUT UP AND BE PATIE-"
WHOOSH
"Strike ONE!"
Belle turns back to the umpire.  "Wait!  I wasn't ready!"  She focuses on the pitcher again.  The ball was zooming toward her.  She swings and makes contact, but it goes flying to the right and into the crowd.
"Did I get a home run!?"
"Strike TWO!"
The boy walks up behind Belle.  "No.  That was a foul ball.  You have to make sure the ball lands in a more central area between those two yellow poles."
"I see."  She begins pondering in deep thought.
"Just hit the damn ball!"
"SHUT UP!"
The pitcher aims and shoots a ball it at Belle again.  She swings, and manages a hit that bounces down between 1st and 2nd base.  Just as she's about to reach 1st base, one of the outfielders grabs the ball.
"Slide!  SLIDE!" the boy shouts at the top of his lungs.  Belle then dives forward as the outfielders throws it at the 1st baseman.  There is a cloud of dirt, hiding what had happened, but as it clears...
"SAFE!"
The crowd cheers as Belle gets up, the front of her shirt completely covered in dust.
"Aw, dammit."
As she begins to beat and wipe it off, you hear a few whistles coming from the crowd.
"PERVERTS!"
Bolt then makes his way to the plate.  "Shut up, will ya, guys?  Quit staring at her like that!"
"Thanks, Chris."
"Besides, it should be me you're looking at."
Belle sweatdrops.
Bolt points his bat toward the crowd in the center.  "I'll show you all how a _real_ man plays baseketball."
*"ITS BASEBALL!"*
"Eh?  Really?"
ZOOM!
"Strike ONE!"
"Wait, what?"
He then stares down at the pitcher.
"You son of a bitch!"
Another ball is shot, and Bolt grips his bat tightly.  _"I'll show everyone what true speed and power looks like!"_
He then takes a huge swing.  Then another.  And another.  Before the ball even reached the catcher's mitt, Bolt had swung his bat a total of 22 times.
"Strike TWO!"
The boy comes up again.  "You're swinging way too early and quickly."
"Well, I'm trying to hit that frickin' ball."
"I know, but you need to get the timing better.  I can see you have the power, but you need to focus more."
"Man, this game is so frickin' stupid.  I mean, what kinda-"
BAM!
The ball hits Bolt in the back of the head and he goes down.
The umpire points at 1st base.  "TAKE A PLATE!"
Bolt gets up in a daze, rubbing his head.  "Who are you?  And where am I?"
"Just walk over to the 1st base."
"Amazing.  It appears his thick skull has proven to be useful for once."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

*The Dark Justice...*
Prince's eyes flash, and for a moment it looks like he's going to murder Clemens then and there. But suddenly he flashes her a quick grin and says in the same kind of voice, "Just about to say the same thing to you, ma'am. I don't think I could handle another Evermore. So much pressure." He laughs and walks jauntily away, whistling to himself.

"Why of all the nerve!" 

Clemens places her hands on her hips and narrows her eyes in outrage at Prince as he walks away, slightly taken aback by his reaction to her warning. She shakes her head in annoyance, _as if what I did at Evermore wasn't Absolute Justice!_ she thinks proudly. 

"You better call me ma'am," she mutters, "And soon you'll be calling me Captain you little cuss."  She surveys the deck, looking at all the busy Marines on deck running Garrick's ship like a well oiled machine. _Soon this will all be mine,_ she muses with a wide grin on her face. 

_On the Stormy Dawn..._
The ship rises and falls over massive wave fronts, lurching side to side. Intense rain and wind batter the deck and the hull making the timber of her frame groan. Meanwhile Helen had taken the opportunity to train her balance. She stands up at the tip top point of the main mast, balancing herself by one leg, not even moving. Her eyes are closed and she looks as if she's praying. 

Suddenly a flash of lightning hits the water only a couple meters off the port bow, the winds pick up in intensity buffeting the sails and sending random fodder crewmen flying off their feet. Helen immediately opens her eyes, still keeping her balance but her long blond hair flying all about her face. "That's not good..." she mutters as a giant vortex of swirling wind and lightning, miles in circumferance surrounds the ship. In the distance a wave three times the size of their boat comes at them. 

"No not good at all!" Helen yells. She leaps back down to the deck and stares at everyone. Mathias and Nicobi also have a look of concern on his faces. 

Meanwhile Eddy laughs like a maniac and shrugs without a look of concern on his face, "Don't worry we'll just go straight through that giant wave!"   he taps the deck of the boat confident that she can handle it. 
*
"BUT WE'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO GO THROUGH THE WAVE!!!!"* everyone yells at him just before it hits the ship.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 4, 2009)

Shin and Anglora VS Setsuka

Anglora had created an opening for Shin, the samurai wasted no time.He rushed towards the battoujutsu user and ran one of his katanas trough her stomach.The woman was incapable of movement, meaning that she was unable to dodge,block or do anything about it.With the blade inside of her Shin's next was to rotate the blade and finish her off but it never came to that.

The extra adrenaline from receiving that wound allowed her to overcome the paralysis, with one hand she grabbed Shin's blade her other threw several Senbon needles at Anglora.With uncanny speed she immediately followed up with a strong kick delivered a strong kick that pushed Shin away and with his tight grip on his blade his weapon was extracted as well.Her hand guided the blade, minimizing the damage to her existing injury at the cost of receiving a deep cut to her hand.

Setsuka followed up with a drill like attack, her spinning blade creating an air vortex that intensified the strength of her attack.Shin crossed both of his katanas to block the attack but the force send him flying trough a nearby building regardless.

While sending several air slashes at Anglora, Setsuka quickly retreated for a moment.Jumping from rooftop to rooftop until she had found a suitable location where she could patch herself up somewhat.She ripped some cloth from her clothing and bound her wound, keeping pressure on it so that she wouldn't die from blood loss within minutes. Like this she could quickly finish up the battle before needing professional medical attention.

Shin climbed out of the rubble and exited the building, getting serious and angered the Solar Surge mode activated.His skin turning bright red and both his katanas were sheathed again, now he drew his nodachi, named Izanami. 
The Nodachi had a temper and was difficult to control without the strength boost given by one of his modes.

"Where is she!?"He yelled out as he spotted Anglora, hie wildly searched around for their opponent but couldn't find her.

Tatsu and Alph VS Jackie

The two pirating rats were becoming a pain in the ass, Jackie didn't expect that they would give him that much trouble.No more fun and games from this point, he would kill them both and turn in their bodies at the local bounty station before looking up Setsuka. 

"Leo, show them your ultimate form."The chameleon jumped in the air and transformed into it's eighth and final form.It became a combination of projectile and melee weaponry, a gun lance.

The large silver/green weapon had a heavy blade attached to the barrel, a large cylinder held six rounds that gave him an equal amount of shots that could be fired as either long range pressurized air bursts or fired to give an extra boost to the thrusts of the lance.

The weapon was aimed at Tatsu first, in it's long range mode it fired a projectiel at Tatsu that caught him straight in the gut.He was tough enough to survive it but it certainly knocked the wind out of him and sent him crashing down like a meteor.Alph was surprised by the speed and power of the attack, Jackie raced towards Alph and switched to melee mode.Alph just barely blocked it with the switchblade that he stored in his lower arm.He activated the Heat Dial that he had attached to it.

A flurry of slashes was unleashed by Jackie, Alph could just barely keep until Jackie pulled the trigger as he made another slash.The attack was devastating, it slashed clean trough the heated switchblade and left a deep gash that ran from Alph's left shoulder to his right hip.The thick armor plate in his chest protected him from any fatal damage to his powercore but still the damage was extensive.

Alph fell down on his back, Jackie wasted no time and executed another thrust empowered by firing one of the rounds.This time Alph was prepared.His Impact Dial absorbed the attack, the shocked Jackie was unable to evade the next attack.Alph placed the Impact Dial against Jackie's knee and then activated it.An incredible shockwave blasted his knee apart, possibly ruining any chance at walking normally again.

"Aghhhh!"Jackie yelled out of he fell down on the ground, cursing the android that ruined his knee.He was tough enough to fight on nonetheless, while he was lying down he raised his upper body and switched Leo to long range mode.He fired straight at Alph's head and the blast destroyed it.

Alph was down for the count, at least for the moment, it was up to Tatsu now.Could he evade those last three shots Jackie had?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

_The Makaosu base..._
Hawkins lays on the ground, convulsing slightly. Blood pours out of his nose and ears. 

"GET OUTTA MY HEAD!!!" he yells in pain. He climbs to his knees and starts smashing his forehead against the floor. 

"GET OUT!!!!" he screams like a maniac. 

Suddenly a shrill ringing noise envelops his inner ear, making it feel like someone is sawing his brain in half. The pain explodes, radiating down his spine and he blacks out, crumpling to the floor headfirst. As he lays there a tiny worm wriggles out of his left ear and crawls away for several feet before spasming and laying still.

_Several years ago..._
A much different Hawkins stands in the middle of a giant underground tomb, with strange carvings lining the walls, and floor. He holds his torch aloft and walks towards his quarry with a eager eyes like a predator, its a giant Poneglyph stone. 

"Darver will love this!" Hawkins mutters, feeling nervous anticipation over what the stone might say. This is his first mission for Darver since agreeing to join his organization. He pushes up his glasses and peers closely at the symbols carved into the solid stone block.

"Here was once a great empire of old which reigned for many years...." Hawkins reads the symbols and translates them as best he can. 

"But then a shadow fell upon the people it was a...." he can't quite translate the next symbol, the closest analogue he can think of would be parasite. Hawkins quickly takes out a notebook and scribbles some notes, not even paying attention as he steps on a minor indentation in the stone floor. Suddenly a black hole opens in the poneglyph stone as if triggered. 

Hawkins freezes and raises his torch towards it, "That's not supposed to happen..." he mutters to himself. He walks up to the opening to peer inside but then a tiny worm like creature flies out of the hole and attaches to his skin. "FUCK!!" he yells trying to get it off but then the creature bores directly into Hawkins skin. Hawkins spasms and hits the floor in a heap and the hole in the poneglyph stone closes as it quickly as it opened. 
_
One Week later..._
Hawkins stands before Darver delivering his report. "There was nothing important on the Poneglyph...well at least nothing that would help further your goals," he tells the Makaosu leader. 

Darver nods, *"Very well."* As Hawkins turns around to leave Darver raises his eyebrow curiously. *"You aren't wearing your glasses..."* he says. Hawkins stops in his tracks and looks back at Darver, "Say what boss man?"  Darver taps his temple, *"Your glasses, I thought you were nearsighted?" * 

Hawkins shrugs, "Funny thing, my eyes suddenly got better," Hawkins says with a laugh before walking away. 
_
There's something different about him_ Darver thinks.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 4, 2009)

In the pits of *The Dark Justice...* 

The only remaining Salvation screamed in pain as V slowly peeled his skin off.  "Shhh..." V whispered his finger on his mask's lips.  He didn't want the sound to ruin the moment.  When sound wouldn't stop, V grabbed the man's tongue and tore it out.  "That's better," V muttered and continued his work.  

_Several minutes later..._ 

A skinless corpse was pushed into the water under *The Dark Justice*.  The pirate had choked to death on his own tongue after V snapped off his lower jaw and shoved it down his throat.  V cleaned off of his gloves and his knives before heading up to the deck to see what all the noise was.  

V looked around and saw several marines preparing for battle, and Gilmont scrubbing the deck.  V headed over to Gilmont.  "What's going on?" he asked.  "We're about to ambush some rookie pirates." "Good," V said.  He was itching for another fight, even though they had just fought the Salvation pirates a few days ago.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 4, 2009)

*With Marc*

Marc got to his feet and left Smirnov and Simo behind in the bar. He stepped into the rain and immediately got soaked. Marc's hair clung to him as he sloshed through the massive puddles the rain had created. His jeans were throughly soaked and his sneakers made a disgusting wet noise as he walked down the road. Marc adjusted his hair to keep it out of his face and it stuck to his back and shoulders when he tied it. Suddenly he sneezed violently and again he cursed the rain as it ran down his chest and back. Marc finally came up what he was looking for and a grin split his face. 

He looked at the massive tree, Marc wasn't a plant life expert but it looked like an oak to him. Its many branches and leaves shielded him for the most part from the torrential downpour and he focused on his power. The gravity around him grew heavy and branches began to snap as he increased it. Focusing with all his might he condensed the gravity into a dark orb in his right hand. However again before he could absorb it, the darkness quickly escaped into the air.

Cursing his control Marc absorbed what little of the darkness he could channeling it. He had not forgotten his promise at all, after many long days of thinking he had finally come upon the counter to damaging his heart and lungs for this power. The gravity began to creep up his right arm towards his chest again. Marc quickly grabbed the area of arm above the gravity and concentrated. "Empuje Oscuro" he said concentrating, the force from his hand mashed against the gravity within his body sending it back down to his finger tips. 

*With Tetra and Fire*
The rain pounded against Tetra's umbrella as she made her way from store to store getting charts and various other goods she desired. Fire who had refused to use an umbrella was soaked to the bone. However she and the wolves didn't seem to mind it at all. The island was peaceful, Tetra supposed because of the never ending rain it deterred a lot of unwanted activity. Tetra slipped for a third time and restrained herself from swearing loudly. She was not used to navigating such slippery terrain the rain created, her island was typically dry all year round with sparse rain fall. Fire however seemed to be at home and carried herself normally. "If we fight here I won't be nearly as effective" Tetra thought worriedly, "I wonder how Marc is making out."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

Annie smiles back at Fluck and takes his hand. "Sure just give us a little ring on the den den mushi if ya ever need our help," Annie tells the chaos man. 

She looks at Larissa and rolls her eyes, "I hope you can keep this troublesome lug in line," she says with a chuckle. 

Larissa smirks slightly, _"I'll do my best,"_ she responds.

Annie pats Fluck on the shoulder, "I'll look for you guys in the bounty posters. I bet I'll make it to a hundred million before you do."  

Fluck snorts with laughter, "Well she's already got a bounty of over 70 Million," he says, referring to Larissa. "And me well I don't think it'll take me too long to catch up!" A small grin breaking out on his face.

"Well good luck...er no pun intended," Annie tells them, really meaning it. More so for Larissa's sake then Fluck's.  
_
Several hours later....  _
"I'm bored," Annie mutters. 

"Me too!" Dave replies. He walks around the deck in a full body cast. After getting hit by a cannonball he still hasn't quite healed up yet. 

Annie looks at Dave as he tries to swab the deck encumbered by his body cast. _Come to think of it we're doing pretty low on deckhands_, Annie thinks. They seem to lose one or two every other day, be it to Marines, or some crazy thing or other.  

Annie casts Dave a sympathetic glance, "Dave would you like to have some new friends to help you around the ship? 

Dave turns towards Annie and smiles with twinkles in his eyes, "Aw that would be great!" he exclaims. 

Annie nods, "Okay I guess its time for a new recruitment drive!" 

"Also could you get Shin to talk to me again?" he asks Annie hopefully. Annie shrugs at the request, "We'll see...but you two gotta work out your issues on your own," she mutters. Annie double checks her revolvers before leaving the boat.

"Hey Annie where ya goin?" Jessie calls out from the top of the mast. She's been busy helping Ray complete his new modifications. "I'm gonna hire some new deckhands!" she hollers at Jessie. 

The shipwright girl leaps off the mast and lands on her feet beside Annie, "Can I some?" she asks. 

"Sure why not," Annie replies and they make their way into town. 

"I hope they bring back some cool new friends," Dave mutters from the deck of the ship.


----------



## Jotacon (Jun 4, 2009)

*Somewhere in South Blue*

The Sunlight streamed onto the deck of The Fortuna warming him as Lark laid down half asleep. He had been at sea for a few days now and it felt like all of the skills he had lost had returned to him. His body rocked to and fro, in sync with the boat and with the smell of the sea filling his nostrils nothing could make him any more calm.
?_Captain, since I?m kind of acting as navigator I was wondering where the map to Grand Line is?_?
?Huh, what?re you talkin? about now?? Lark replied lazily
?_ Nothing it?s just that, you said you would bring a map so we could find our way easily and since I do most of the navigating, I kinda need it._?
?Stop bein? a pansy I haven?t lost the map or anything.? Slothfully Lark pulled his hand towards his head and pointed with his thumb, ?I can?t lose it, ?cause it?s all up here!?
?_ Oh dear Oda! _?


***

*3 Weeks Later*

	The Sunlight streamed onto the deck of The Fortuna warming him as Lark laid down half asleep. He had been at sea for a few weeks now and it felt like all of the skills he had lost had returned to him. His body rocked to and fro, in sync with the boat and with the smell of the sea filling his nostrils nothing could make him any more calm.
?_ Captain we?ve been at this for weeks. We are completely lost! We need a map. _?
?I find your lack of faith Disturbing.? He commented dryly holding his hand out cupped as if he was grabbing someone?s throat.
?_ I don?t think now is the time to be playing around Captain. We?ve been to at least 5 islands, 2 of which we will never be allowed back on and all we have to show for it is we are running out of supplies. _?
?Our supply problem can?t be too bad, I haven?t noticed anything.?
?_ We?re running out of rum._?
Immediately Lark hopped to his feet. He began to stroke his tangled beard and licked his finger pointing it to the sky. ?West. We go West.? Barry stared dumbfounded, but after a minute or two decided to listen to his captains orders and turned the ship.

They sailed that way for a few hours before coming to a much larger Pirate Ship. It was sailing a Jolly Roger that was a skull with Diamond Eyes and was boxed in by bones, which reminded Lark that he needed to get a Jolly Roger of his own. As the smaller Fortuna approached Lark stood up and called out to the other ship hoping to get their attention. ?Hey! Hey you guys. I?m the Captain of the Ravenluck Pirates and I?d like a word with your Captain. Don?t make me take this ship by force.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 4, 2009)

Tatsu watches as Alph's head is taken right off his shoulders, "ALPH!!!" Tatsu isn't up to date on the Android's blue prints, so he assumes getting ur head taken off will kill him just like anyone else, "BASTARD!!!" He says recklessly flying forward, fire leaking out of the side of his mouth and claw outstretched.

Jackie knows he only has three shots left, and would rather not waste one on Tatsu who is coming in at high speeds. He quickly switches to Melee mode and blocks Tatsu's claw, but he is going so fast that he still pushes him back, skidding along as Tatsu keeps flying forward.

He twists the weapon messing up Tatsu's flight and sending him twirling into the sky, *"DRAGON CROSS!"* The attack is much larger than the others, so Jackie just manages to sneak through it and avoid the attack, *"BLAZE DIAL!"* This attack misses as well but creates a deep burning hole in the ground.

"MAX DRAGON POINT!" He says switching into his largest form, which is slowly gaining on even some of the giants' height, and starts spiralling downward at him, "DRAGON CRASH!" Jackie's eyes grow wide, there's no way he can dodge the attack with his damaged knee, *BOOM!*

The giant dragon crashes right on top of him. Tatsu quickly turns his head to check on Alph, but before he can get a good luck *BAM!* he feels something hit him, hard, and is sent flying backwards. 

Deep in the hole that Tatsu created with his Blaze Dials, Jackie stands in Bebi form, his gun still smoking from another long ranged attack. He makes his way to the top and slowly limps over to the downed dragon, now back in his adult form. He gets close and points the gun right at him, "Maybe I'll take your head off as well, yea, that seems fair," he says charging up the shot.

The attacks fired, and you can hear it's impact, but there is no scream or even a roar, but there is an ominous steam that has taken over the area, *"Dragon Emperor Point,"* Jackie hears it, but can't believe that the owner of this voice is still alive, "How did you-?" *BAM!* he gets a scaley fist to the face and is sent flying backwards.

Tatsu, now in his strongest form, flies forward at him and gets there before Jackie can even get up. He swings his good leg at the Dragon Man but he catches it easily, and then lifts him up by it and slams him against the ground. He then crushes his leg to make it look similar to the other.

"DIE!" The Hitman fires his last attack at Tatsu but he quickly smacks the gun with his tail causing the bullet to fire into the sky, "Shit, that was my last one..." He says, sweat dropping off his cheek, "Don't worry, you'll be seeing it real soon!" He says digging his claws into his chest and then flying up into the sky.

He soon passes the bullet and then stops once he is directly above it, "DIE!" He says chucking Jackie downward, and he crashes into his own attack, creating a large explosion, seems the last bullet is the strongest. Tatsu tries to avoid the attack but gets slightly hit, causing him to spin and crash into the ground.

Now reverted back to human form, he slowly pushes himself up with his arms and looks over to see Jackie crashing down into the ground, "He won't be getting back up..." He then looks to Alph, who is on the floor, "Alph!" he musters up some strength to get to his feet and slowly makes his way over to Alph. Those final two attacks did a number on him, but he eventually gets to the headless Android, "Alph! Come on, you don't need a...head to live!" he says, slightly delusional.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

Annie and Jessie stride into a bar filled with all kinds of gruff, rough and tumble Pirates, sailors, and adventurers of all types. 

Jessie frowns slightly, "They look mean..." she mutters. 

"WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE GREATEST PIRATE CREW EVER AND BECOME FAMOUS!?!?!" Annie hollers. She looks into the eyes of every person in the bar, measuring their spirit and courage. There is a moments pause as they all just stare at Jessie and Annie with wide eyes. 
*
"HYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!" *

Everyone in the bar laughs in a fit, pointing at the two women and muttering curses. "OI! AIN'T IT PAST YER BEDTIMES. YE BOTH LOOK LIKE WEE LITTLE DOLLIES?" a tall seven foot Pirate asks them, and the bar erupts into even louder fits of laughter. 

Jessie shrugs, "Well we tried..." she turns around to exit but then Annie grabs her shoulder. 

"Geez sis don't give up so easily! This happened to me the last time I went on a recruitin' drive," Annie tells her. 

"Really? But how did you get anyone to join you?" Jessie asks Annie. The gunslinger leans over towards a table and picks up an empty glass of beer. 

"Like this!" then she smashes the glass over the Pirates head who had called them little dollies. Within a second a full scale riot breaks out. 

_*On The Dark Justice...*_
Garrick buttons his Marine blazer and then drapes his Captain's coat over his shoulders, its black instead of the traditional white and his suit is also black but with gray vertical pinstripes. 

He wraps his massive fists with his seastone lined brass knuckles and straps his two man sized kukri blades to his back, criss cross style. Garrick looks at himself in the mirror and grins like the devil, "I'm gonna kill you Hawthorne," he growls, his eyes glowing like coal. 

Up on deck the ship has just reached range of the rainy weather system of the island where they have tracked the Black Sword Pirates to. The moon already begins to rise and the ship will be in range soon. They will attack at the stroke of midnight, like silent wraiths. Creeping aboard the ship and slaughtering everyone inside. Garrick has ordered that should anyone find Hawthorne before he does to keep the man alive until he gets there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2009)

Prince sits in the rain, string into the clouds and cleaning his sword. He sighs and stares out into the night. There was something wrong about sneaking out in the middle of the night and slaughtering their enemies. The was too pirate like. Marines were supposed to be above that.

"You are to stay on the boat this time" Smirnov said in a firm commanding voice
"But..."
"I don't want to hear it. These pirates will not hesitate to kill, they aren't like the ones you faced from the Salvation Pirates"
"Promise me you will not leave the boat" Karl said looking at her with worried eyes
"I promise" Tsubaki said looking at him.

Prince watched the two for a moment. The girl vaugley reminded him of Mesona. She didn't belong in a place like this, surrounded by cutthroats and insane marine captains. _Of course, that's probably what I looked like when I first came here,_ Prince thout to himself, letting out a bitter laugh. That Prince was long gone. The one that had believed in morals, in righteousness...the last of him had been killed on Bluebell. Prince briefly toyed with the thought of Clemens feeling the same way before she became the person she was today. Was Tsubaki walking the smae path?

Was he?

Prince shuttered, trying to drive the thoughts from his mind. _It's something about this boat....it changes people._


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 4, 2009)

*With Marc*
"Tacto de la muerte" Marc said allowing his thumb to fall and touch his right index finger like the hammer of a gun. The gravity exploded from his finger tip that was pressed against the tree and the tree blew into millions of pieces. However Marc was also thrown back from the backlash. He cursed frustrated, this was the side effect of not channeling it through his body first. He saved his hearts and lungs some strain but the back lash also sent him flying. It didn't hurt or damage him but it was incredibly inconvenient. I need more power Marc thought to himself recalling that every time he used the attack some of the gravity escaped allowing him to only absorb a small amount.

Marc picked himself up from the soft ground and allowed the vicious rain fall to wash the mud from his body and clothes. Lowering the gravity around him Marc leapt over the town straining his eyes to see through the rain fall. He spotted Tetra's umbrella but almost did not see Fire because she was not using one. They were making their way back to the boat. He landed on a roof and took off again and spotted Dreyri and Smirnov making their way for the boat as well. I guess training is done Marc thought to himself. A sense of pride welled inside Marc as he watched his crew making their way back towards the ship. Making a last leap for the ship Marc spotted Akawana and Hawthorne carrying numerous packages. "I won't let our dream die" Marc said confidently landing on the ship.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 4, 2009)

"Alph! Come on, you don't need a...head to live!"Sadly this fell on deaf ears, quite literally, Alph no longer had a direct connection to the sensory equipment that was located in his head.The body though suddenly started moving as it sensed the vibrations trough the floor made by Tatsu as he approached him.

Hands started feeling around, trying to find the head.The had was losing power fast, it was only capable of blurting out a final sentence as the power ran out."Attach......The....He-head."It tried to relay the message to Tatsu, with the head attached he could quickly patch himself up somewhat, at least enough to last him until he got back to the Infinite.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 4, 2009)

With Commander Rago
Commander Rago's squad of 25 marines stood in 5 rows, 5 men in each row with arms length apart. They were rapidly punching simultaneously as Rago stood at the head of the group leading them in their training. He was also punching rapidly along with his squadron except he was punching much more rapidly and faster than they were. 

"Aye! You may stop now! My session of 10,000 punches has ended. Your sessions of 3,000 punches have come to an end. Well done." Rago said graciously as he flashed his squadron a grin. 

"Thank you Commander Rago sir! Is our training for the day over yet? We've been at this literally all day!" A tired marine said as he was fatigued by the extreme training methods of Rago.

Rago shook his head no and pointed towards the boulders. "Aye! Your training for the day is over when you destroy one of those." Rago said pointing towards the numerous boulders scattered about.

Each marine took to their respective boulder and attempted to crush it. Bloodied knuckles, broken hands and screams of pain was a common phenomenal throughout this session. Rago closed his eyes and began to mutter something to himself. "Moi Hypnose:Force d'?l?phant!" Rago exclaimed as he hypnotized himself to have the strength of a stampeding elephant cursing throughout his body. 

Rago picked up 2 boulders with utmost ease and tossed them into the air. He then caught them on his index fingers and spun them around like basketballs before crushing them with his hands. The marines looked at this feat enviously as they could barely even chisel the boulders they had. 

"Aye! Listen to me. Channel your inner strength into your strike and lash it out upon the boulder in front of you. This may take some time, but once you've accomplished it, you'll all be much more powerful." Rago said as he sat down and started to meditate. 

Each marine mimicked their commander and sat down in front of their boulder meditating. They then opened their eyes and struck their boulder with all of the strength they had. Each marine was able to produce a long crack across their boulder. Rago nodded approvingly, "Aye! Very good."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 4, 2009)

With Tatsu and the headless Android-

Tatsu manages to make out the words "head" and "on" from the seemingly lifeless android, "He's alive!" he makes his way over to the head as quickly as he cans and then returns to the body, "So, I just put it on?" he says slamming the head onto his shoulders, "Something doesn't look quite right..." he looks Alph up and down, not noticing that his head is actually on backwards.

With Makoto- 

He had been camping out in on the island, waiting for news of this "big job" that the new potential recruit was supposed to be doing. He ran into town and stole a paper right out of an unsuspecting man's hands, "Strange Epidemic on Gan Gan Island Entire household dead, village thought to be infected also eh?" He looks at it with a puzzled face, "Well, not quite the scariest thing, and doesn't sound exactly like your average Makaosu Murder..."

He snaps his fingers, "Alright, I've got an idea," In a flash he made his way to the news building and began typing something up, "The death was no epidemic, but the acts of a criminal..." he then types up a nice description of Sun lin, "Perfect."

He hits a button and pages and pages covered in the words that Makoto had written come out. He quickly gathers them up and makes his way to the nearest Marine Base, "Have fun boys," he says chucking the papers all over the base.

He waits a while and then tracks down Sun lin, "Well well, interesting methods you have there, I'll be sure to keep a safe distance. Not quite sure how you did it but I'd rather not fall under this "strange epidemic,"" he gets a serious face, "But don't think cheap tricks will be enough to make you Elite Agent worthy. Even a lousy tero could pull something like that off. The real test is on the way..." She turns to see a large group of marines making their way over. She then turns back to Makoto, but he is gone. From a safe distance he gets comfortable, "This'll be interesting."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

*Midnight...*
The rain and wind has started to pick up. The sails of the _*The Dark Justice*_ buffet back and forth while the the strike team waits on the deck, under the open rain. Lightning streaks in the night sky.

"It's a good night for Justice," Garrick mumbles. 

He stands at the fore wearing a black raincoat over his marine uniform, a cigar clenched between his teeth. Behind him stands Lt. Commander Clemens, V, Lt. Smirnov, Junior Lt. Prince, and a dozen elite Marine Shock troops personally trained by Garrick and toughened up by V himself. 

Garrick looks at Gilmont who swabs the deck and he grins at him, "You missed a spot..." he says before spitting on the deck. The ship finally reaches visual range of the Black Sword Pirates ship, which is moored in the harbor. *The Dark Justice* slowly and silently cruises towards her prey, she is literally twice the size of _The Black Sword_. Garrick doesn't even think that this battle will last more then five minutes. 

"Alright let's go pay a visit to our friendly neighborhood rapist, see what kind of new friends he's made!"  

"Should I make a mirror?" Clemens asks. 

"Fuck that mirror shit!" Garrick growls and he takes a running jump off the deck, flying high in the air towards the Pirate ship. 
_
With Hawthorne..._
He stands on the deck of the ship, taking measurements of the weather patterns for one of his experiments. he ash his back turned to the approaching Marine warship. "Looks like a massive storm is coming," he murmurs. 
*
BABOOOM!*

Something loud crashes onto the deck of the ship, tossing up wood and debris everywhere. The lightning in the sky illuminates everything in a flash. Hawthorne spins around towards the explosion.

"What in the world?!"  

"Hello....^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" growls a familiar voice from the smoke. Hawthorne's eyes widen in shock and recognition of the voice. Suddenly Garrick flies out and grabs him by the throat. He choke slams him onto the deck and begins headbutting him over and over again, Hawthorne's face becoming bloody but Garrick's face barely showing even a trace of a black and blue. *The Dark Justice* appears right behind Garrick's back like a ghostly horror as it boxes in _The Black Sword_ from escaping. 

Garrick laughs with his cigar clenched in his mouth. The dazed Hawthorne punches Garrick in the jaw but Garrick's face doesn't even move. "This is what we do to rapists..." he growls and he jabs his burning cigar into Hawthorne's left eye, digging it in as far as it will go. 

Hawthorne's bloodcurdling screams can be heard a mile away. And as if right on cue the rest of Taskforce Absolute Justice boards the deck. Clemens looks over at what Garrick is doing to Hawthorne and she quickly turns away in shock. She really never meant for matters to get this far, and she had no clue that Hawthorne would end up becoming a Pirate of all things but then she puts her emotions aside, realizing that her career is on the line here. Lt. Smirnov however catches her momentary pause of anguish. 

"THAT'S WHAT YOU GET HAWTHORNE YOU SLIME!!" Clemens yells from behind Garrick's back, putting on her best act. Garrick laughs, "GYAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" and he twists around the cigar even more. He throws away the cigar and raises Hawthorne's butalized face towards Clemens. *SLAP!* Clemens slaps him in the face and spits on him. Tears run down Hawthorne's face, well at least from his one good eye at least. 

"Why?" he mumbles weakly at her. Clemens quickly turns away with watery eyes, "UGH! I'm reliving that horrible moment! I want to kill some Pirates now!!!" she screams. In truth she couldn't bear to look at Hawthorne anymore. 

"V GIVE ME YOUR KNIFE!" Garrick asks the masked man. He steps forward and hands him a gleaming silver knife, dearly wanting to get a shot at Hawthorne himself but still relishing the sight nonetheless. "And now to make sure you never violate another holy and chaste woman like Clemens again!" he slowly inches the blade down to below Hawthorne's waist.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 4, 2009)

*Aboard the Stormy Dawn
*
Nicobi looked at the incoming storm and watched Eddy laughing like a mad man. 

"Take down the sails, secure anything that can move" Nicobi shouted

Men scattered to do what they were told, Nicobi walked around to make sure things were done properly. The wind picked up and the anchor came barreling toward the mast, Nicobi ran full tilt and grabbed the anchor in a capable hand and the ship went right into the Twisting roiling mass that lay in front of them.

"Hold on to something" Nicobi shouted as the Stormy Dawn lurched upward.

*Gan Gan Island
*
Su lin looked out the window to see a large group of marines making their way toward the Silver Boar. Su lin then turns back to Makoto, but he is gone. From a safe distance he got comfortable, 

"This will be interesting." Makoto said as he stood on a building down the street

Su lin looked out the window fire blazing in her eyes

"Marines will be here soon" Su lin said as she turned to Jones and Trevor
"Leave me"
"Yes Mistress" Jones replied and he made for the window
"Like I would ever stay anywhere you are planning to fight" Trevor said walking toward the window

Su lin looked out the window as men filed in to the building

"I hope he sees this" Su lin said angrily
"If he doesn't he'll see the after math"

Su lin kicked open the door to see a pair of marines standing in the hall way. She blew a cloud of smoke in their face and the men grabbed their throats and dropped to their knees coughing up blood. She looked down the corridor to see men raising guns. She ran down the corridor and stabbed needles into the necks of men as she ran past them. They collapsed on the ground coughing blood. The men wouldn't die immediately but they would feel like they had suffered for months. The virus she was using for this fight destroyed lungs by causing the blood vessels in the lungs to explode. Normally it wouldn't have that effect so quickly but by stabbing such large doses of the virus into places so close to the brain caused immediate effects. With her bio hazard aura on and the needles the effects would be almost instant. 

She jumped into the common room of the inn and jumped into the air and sprayed needles everywhere. Most of the needles hit men in the face or neck the ones that where lucky enough to have the needle hit them else where would just take a little longer. With the excitement the men had for the raid it would move the virus around the body faster. She stepped over men spewing blood on the ground and walked into the street. She looked up to the building across the street and saw Jones and Trevor looking down at her.

"I hope you are watching" Su lin shouted as the marines made a formation
"Ahh as I thought" Came a voice from the back of hte marine formation
"Su lin Ji AKA The Black Death" the voice continued

Su lin stood there and took a draw from her cigarette and blew smoke into the air, the breeze blew it directly at the marines. She smiled this was perfect

"It seems I'm at a disadvantage" She said coolly
"You know who I am but I don't know who you are"
"Commander Kinchi" the marine answered

Kinchi was a taller than average man with a katana at his waist

"Name doesn't ring a bell" Su lin said still blowing large puffs of smoke into the air
"Does Fintey Island ring a bell"
"Ahh yes" Su lin said smiling
"How can you smile?"
"You killed 8 million people" He said anger appearing on his face
"Well they didn't have to die, your World Government decided that the people of the island wasn't worth the ransom"
"You need to direct that anger at them" Su lin said still smiling

She pulled out the cigarette out of the holder and threw it on the ground and stepped on it. One of the marines dropped to his knees and coughed up blood

"You knew who I was and didn't think to protect your men" Su lin said looked right into Kinshi's dark brown eyes

Marines dropped one after the other. Kinshi looked around at his men and was the last one standing. He coughed and looked at the blood in his hand

"If you weren't so chatty maybe it would have turned out different" Su lin said
"It's not done" Kinshi shouted and 

He drew his sword and ran at Su lin, he slashed and she jumped back dodging the sword swings with ease. She flashed her hands toward him and several needles flew toward him, he blocked several of them but two planted themselves in his arms. He stood there staring at her, he coughed again and blood ran down his chin

"Your chest should be on fire" Su lin said flashing her hands at him again 

More of the needles hit him this time

"Breathing should be getting harder"

Su lin took out her holder and placed a cigerette in it and lighted it. She stepped closer to him and blew a cloud of smoke into his face. He swung his sword but he easily dodged

"Your blood should be boiling now" Su lin said as he started sweating
"Just kill me you evil bitch"
"I already did" Su lin said blowing more smoke on Kinshi

She turned and walked past the building with Jones and Trevor perched atop it

"We are leaving" Su lin said
"What about Makoto mistress?" Jones asked jumping to the ajacent roof
"I'm sure he will find me" Su lin said 
"It would be in his best interest" She said smiling deviously
"I'm the only person that can cure that disease he has"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 4, 2009)

*On The Black Sword*

"And now to make sure you never violate another holy and chaste woman like Clemens again!" Garrick said his hand slowly inching the blade down to below Hawthorne's waist. "Atmosfera del infinito" Marc said from the doorway the led below deck. The knife got closer towards Hawthorne's nether regions and it was at that moment Hawthorne thought he would be spending the rest of his life as eunuch. Marc darted through the crowd of marines that had been caught off guard weaving his way towards Hawthorne. In a last burst of speed Marc leapt and appeared in front of Garrick upside down floating in his low gravity sphere.  "What the fuck do you think you are doing to my nakama?" Marc roared floating in front of Garrick. Garrick who had been focusing on Hawthorne growled in annoyance at the interruption and swung the knife towards Marc. But Marc had the tempo and he quickly shot out his hand, "Empuje Oscuro" Marc said blasting Garrick back. 

Garrick was forced a few steps back from the blast and he could feel himself getting to the point of losing it at the interruption. Fuck Marc thought to himself, he is strong that barely moved him. Marc landed in front of Hawthorne and scooped him up looking at the damage done. The shock troopers rushed forward looking to cut down the slime that had prevented justice. But Marc could feel the blood rushing to his head, he did not always treat Hawthorne with a lot of respect. But a nakama was a nakama on his ship and one had been nearly killed on his watch. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc said both hands pointed at the rushing shock troopers. They were blasted off of the ship and into the water. *"What is going on?"*  Smirnov said appearing on deck, the rest of the crew right behind him. *"You!"* Smirnov growled spying Karl among the mix of Marines onboard. 

Karl spotted Smirnov and everyone on the ship could see him gritting his teeth in anger. "GET THE INTRUDERS OFF OUR FUCKING SHIP" Marc bellowed in anger, "KILL EVERY LAST FUCKING ONE OF THEM, THEY HAVE ATTACKED ONE OF OUR OWN." The crew looked across to find Hawthorne in a sorry state. Akawana flew into a panic, "Bring him here now" she screamed looking at his face. "Stop standing around you sacks of shit and kill them" Garrick growled thoroughly annoyed that the crew was awake. "The one with the sword is mine" Dreyri said excitedly. "Give me the weird guy with the mask" Fire said her eyes glowing. "I guess that leaves us" Clemens said looking at Tetra. Marc leapt over the marines bringing Hawthorne to Akawana, but Garrick had decided enough was enough. He rushed forward at Marc and Marc barely had time to hand Hawthorne off to Akawana before Garrick caught him in the ribs with a right hook. 

The force knocked Marc a few feet into the air and he barely parried the second punch nearly breaking his hand in the process. So Strong! Marc said in amazement as his feet finally touched the ground. "Take the fight off the boat!" Marc said quickly, worried that the fights would further damage the boat. However Garrick did not let up on the barrage and a knee caught Marc in the same spot and he felt his ribs protest threatening to break. With Akawana safely below the deck and the rest of the crew fleeing from the ship their opponents pursuing them, Marc turned to face Garrick properly. But another punch landed and Marc was sent flying overboard towards the shore. "Tiron Oscuro" Marc grunted dragging the heavy man with him as he hurtled towards the shore.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

As the Dirge slowly approaches Harhar, a flotilla of marine ships sail towards the Dirge.

"Uh-oh." The lookout said, and called Rek and Ruru through the navigation room dendenmushi.

"How far are they from our position." Rek asked calmly. He was inside the library, reading a book. 

"A few knots milord. We can outrun them, but it'll expend all our remaining fuel." 

"We can still resort to our sails milord." Ruru said to Rek. 

"Yes we can, but I'd rather we stand and fight."

Ruru looked at his master, surprised he didn't take the easy way and simply escape. 

"We will teach these marines to challenge us directly." Rek smirked. "Besides, we need an interesting challenge, and this scenario is certainly interesting."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2009)

Marc flies through the air hefting Garrick's incredibly heavy bulk, but using his gravity manipulation decrease around himself relative to his environment. He looks down at Garrick as they hurtle towards the ground. 

"You're gonna fuckin' pay for what you did. I'm gonna drag you ra face across this entire shore until it's a fucking bloody stump!"

Garrick glares at Marc, he hates these fruit users, so arrogant because of their power, but that arrogance is highly misplaced in Garrick's opinion. "TALK IS CHEAP ACTION IS EVERYTHING!!" Suddenly he jabs his seastone lined Brass knuckles into Marc's ribs. Two things immediately happen after. Firstly all the air in Marc's lungs shoot out of his body preventing him from breathing, secondly his power totally shuts off from the contact with the seastone. They hurtle down to the ground like stones without Marc's gravity influence to slow them down. 

"Here let me cushion your landing. GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Garrick flips Marc over his shoulder and slams him into the ground just as they land. Garrick doesn't even care how he lands because he can take the pain and then some. Marc however gasps in pain and blood shoots out of his mouth as he hits with the force of a freight train onto the ground, creating a small crater under his back. 

Thankfully as Garrick winds up for another punch he retracts his seastone lined knuckle duster from Marc's body. Marc suddenly feels his power return like lightning. 

"Empuje Oscuro!" Marc commands flinging a powerful burst of condensed gravity at Garrick just as his giant fist reaches an inch towards Marc's face. The gravity pulse hits Garrick in the midsection and radiates across his body but he only slides backwards  about a foot.
_
This friend is tank!_ Marc thinks with disbelief. 

Garrick laughs as the intense rain from the dark clouds above splatter off his face and the wind flutters his Marine black coat around like a shadowy extension of his body. He casually brushes off his left shoulder with his right hand like so much trash. "Too weak!" he says with a grin. Marc narrows his eyes at Garrick and feels his blood boil. _No one calls me weak!_ he thinks.  

Garrick waves him on, "C'mon, give me your best shot!" he snarls, pounding his barrel chest with his fist.

Back on the deck of _The Black Sword_ Clemens squares off with Tetra. She flings off her white Marine coat and cracks her knuckles, still feeling sick to her stomach but now she can distract herself with this fight. Take out her rage on this Pirate! _Oh how I'm going to make this bitch suffer_ Clemens thinks.  

"So you're one of the whores that Hawthorne has shacked up with huh?"  she asks Tetra. 

"Oh please get over yourself!" Tetra responds, "Hawthorne told us about your little act. You disgust me!" She spins around and unfurls one of the two giant shuriken strapped to her back and she flings it at Clemens whipfast. Then Tetra draws her Wakizashi blade and charges in behind the Shuriken attack, hoping to cut down Clemens as she dodges. 

Clemens however casually crosses her arms and her bright green eyes glow with luminosity, "Reflect!" she utters in a calm voice. Suddenly a mirror appears in front of Clemens and intercepts Tetra's flying shuriken. Tetra quickly slides to a halt at the sight of the mirror.

_She's a fruit user!_ Tetra thinks, but she doesn't have anymore time to think as her own Shuriken flies back out of the mirror at her face. 

_Elsewhere..._
Hawthorne groans in pain as Simo places him on a bunk in the medical cabin. his face a bloody mess and his left eye almost too gruesome to look at.

 "BEV!" he groans in a daze, "BEV, WHY?!" he tries to get back up but Simo pushes him back down, struggling to keep him down.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 5, 2009)

Simo was the first person to react

"Guys someone else is up there with Hawthorne" Simo said

There was a blood curdling scream, Simo got up and bolted to the door and was running full tilt down the corridor. A hand grabbed him as Marc ran past him followed by the rest of the crew. 

"*What kind of sniper shows himself to the enemy?*" Smirnov said coolly

Simo just stopped and closed his eyes as Smirnov ran past him. He could feel more people just appear on above him on the deck of the ship. He ran to his room to get his rifle and ammo. Smirnov was the last person onto the deck he scanned the deck

"*Vhat is going on here*" He said as he scanned the strange people on the deck
"*YOUUUU!!!!*" He growled as his eyes passed over Karl
"GET THE INTRUDERS OFF OUR FUCKING SHIP" Marc bellowed in anger 
"KILL EVERY LAST FUCKING ONE OF THEM, THEY ATTACKED ONE OF OUR OWN." 

The crew looked across to find Hawthorne in a sorry state

"Bring him here now" Akawana screamed 
"Stop standing around you sacks of shit and kill them" Garrick growled thoroughly annoyed that the crew was awake.
"_The one with the sword is mine_" Dreyri said excitedly. 
"Give me the weird guy with the mask" Fire said noticing all the knives

Smirnov and the rest watched and Marc and the man that attacked Hawthorne had another exchange

"Take the fight off the boat!" Marc said quickly
"*Music to my ears*" Smirnov said dashing for the railing and jumping over
"Don't run from me Pieter" Karl said as chain shot from his sleeve 

The chain bit onto the railing and pulled him over in pursuit of Smirnov. Dreyri watched Prince and pointed to him. He made a gesture for him to follow and jumped onto the railing and over onto the dock and ran 

"_Get back here you_" Prince shouted running after Dreyri

Fire turned to look at Prince go but a knife streaked through the air she dodged and turned to look at the man in the mask

"You don't waste chances I see" Fire said 
"This should be fun" Fire said as she sprang into the air over the side of the boat

The masked man silently followed her

"_So you're one of the whores that Hawthorne has shacked up with huh?_"  she asks Tetra.

"Oh please get over yourself!" Tetra responds
"Hawthorne told us about your little act. You disgust me!"

She spins around and unfurls one of the two giant shuriken strapped to her back and she flings it at Clemens whipfast. Then Tetra draws her Wakizashi blade and charges in behind the Shuriken attack, hoping to cut down Clemens as she dodges.Clemens however casually crosses her arms and her bright green eyes glow with luminosity, 

"_Reflect!_" she utters in a calm voice. 

Suddenly a mirror appears in front of Clemens and intercepts Tetra's flying shuriken. Tetra quickly slides to a halt at the sight of the mirror.

"She's a fruit user!" Tetra thinks, but 

Tetra didn't have anymore time to think as her own Shuriken flew back out of the mirror at her face. She flips back catching them as they fly at her

"I need more space" Tetra says to herself

Tetra's hands flashed and a smoke bomb exploded the smoked cleared quickly and Tetra was gone. Clemens cursed silently under her breath and a mirror appeared below her feet and she slowly melted into it. The deck was completely clear of people except Hawthorne and Akawana. Simo ran up the steps. He knew the coast would be clear, using his mantra.

"You need help moving him?" Simo asked
"Yes we need to get him to the infirmary now" Akawana looked up with a start

Hawthorne groans in pain as Simo places him on a bunk in the Infirmary. His face a bloody mess and his left eye almost too gruesome to look at.

"BEV!" he groans in a daze 
"BEV, WHY?!" he tries to get back up but Simo pushes him back down, struggling to keep him down. Akawana reaches over and injects something into his neck to sedate him and he lies unmoving on the bed 

"I should be able to handle him now" Akawana said
"OK then I'm going" Simo said
"Take care of everyone" Akawana said in a worried tone

Simo closed his eyes and reached out. Fire was the only one still in range

"Time to get to work" He said as he jumped over the railing


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 5, 2009)

"So...what now?" Fluck asked, turning around to face Larissa. The pair has gotten off the _Infinite_ and were now wandering around the island. Larissa rolled her eyes slightly contemptously, _"Don't you have a plan, Fluck?"_ The captain (who had no ship or indeed even any additional crewmates) scratched his chin, deep in thought. "Well, we're missing so many things that I don't really have any idea where to start. I don't have much money on me, and I have a feeling you aren't exactly rich, either."

"The quickest way to get money is through robbery, I suppose. After that we can get supplies and a ship, for starters."

_"I disapprove of stealing,"_ Larissa said simply. Fluck shrugged in response, "In that case, if we steal from Marines, there probably shouldn't be a problem, right? All we have to do is get off this island first; it's a bad idea to do anything with another pirate crew around."

Larissa frowned. _"We don't have a ship."_

"Oh, right. Well, there's actually a way around that..."

----
_Sometime later..._

_"So this is how you've been living all this while?"_ Larissa asked in amazement. "Pretty much," Fluck said in between mouthfuls of fish. The two of them were on a boat that Fluck had made drift by the island and they were having a meal of suicidal fish. It wasn't much, but better than nothing. 

_"My respect for you has gone up two- no, threefold,"_ she replied, shaking her head. "I make do with what I can get," Fluck said modestly. "Actually, now that I think about it, you look kinda rich," he said, cocking an eyebrow. _"I prefer not to think about that,"_ Larissa muttered darkly. Fluck made no further attempt to pursue the matter.

"Well, I hope that my powers are working properly or we'll be stuck forev-grbrbglrb!" Fluck emitted loud gargling noises as a strong jet of water hit him square in the face. Larissa quickly grabbed onto his cloak to ensure that he did not fall off the boat. She saw another boat not too far off in the distance. An old-looking man was standing on it, and appeared to be using...a pipe?

_"Who the hell is that?!"_ Larissa yelled, losing her composure at the silliness of the situation. "It's that pipe guy!" Fluck exclaimed in surprise.  _"Wait, you actually know who that is?"_ Larissa asked. "Yeah, I fought him once...Wonder what he's doing here?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 5, 2009)

With Commander Rago
Commander Rago and his squadron descended from the summit of the mountain they were training on and headed towards the lively town below. The islands name is _Yaltoro Island._ All of the men in Rago's squadron look rather fatigued from their rigorous training session. Rago himself looked rather refreshed.

As they headed into town, many of the town's people warmly greeted them. It was a lively town known for its street performers. One of the street performers happened to be a mime that was performing typical mime antics. Though, this mime seemed to be constructing real, invisible objects from thin air. 

As the mime captivated almost everyone on the island, many of the people abandoned their stores, homes and other businesses to observe the wondrous mime. A man wearing a white cloak with a sword stripped to his waist silently robbed many of the stores, businesses and homes while the mime had the audience captivated. The figure in the white cloak spotted Commander Rago and his squadron soon after and a look of worry spread across his face.

"OI! TIME TO GO!" The cloaked figure bellowed loudly. The mime that was performing stopped and bowed towards the crowd. He collected the money that the audience had gave him and ran towards the hooded figure. The two men ran right past Commander Rago and his squadron in a zip. Though, Rago was able to get a glance of both of them. He knew exactly who they were. "Aye! After them! Make haste you fools!" Rago exclaimed as he ordered his men to charge after the two running figures. The marines in a groan turned to chase the two figures, they were still tired from training apparently.

Rago pursued the two figures to the shore of the island where they hit a dead end. Rago approached the two chuckling a bit with his arms crossed. "Aye! Hmhmhmhhmhmhmhmhm! Lucky find, lucky find." Rago said as he eyed the two. The hooded figure pulled off his hood and looked at Rago maniacally. He drew his sword. "What do you want bastard?" The cloaked figure spoke.

Rago started to laugh even more. He found this truly hilarious. "If I'm not mistaken, you two are apart of the 'Chaos Pirates' headed by a man by the name of Darver Grenguo correct? The 200,000,000 plus pirate." Rago said as he tapped his foot in the sand.

The cloaked man shuddered and clenched the hilt of his blade. "Formerly members of that crew. We don't serve that bastard anymore." The cloaked figure said. The mime nodded in approval. A text box appeared to properly introduce the two.

_Former member of the Chaos Pirates:
Boyang the mime

Former member of the Chaos Pirates:
Yingoru the lunar swordsman_

"Do you plan on taking us into custody of something? You won't stand a chance against the both of us." Yingoru said confidently as he smiled.

Rago raised a brow. "Aye! Oh?" He rebutted. "AHHHHHHHHHHH!" Yingoru yelled as he and the mime charged Rago.

.......................Some time later on.....................
Boyang and Yingoru sat on the beach back to back with handcuffs on. Rago had a few scars on himself, but nothing too major. 

"Aye! You fools aren't half bad. Your combat skills are actually pretty impressive. You know, how about you two join the marines?   You have nothing better to do with your lives and we may even run into your former captain Darver again. Revenge worthy huh? I can even have your bounties pardoned." Rago said in a persuasive tone. "Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, I can drop you guys off at Impel Down and let you rot for the rest of your lives......" The sentence trailed off.

"I don't suppose we have much of a choice do we bastard?" Yingoru said in an angered tone.

"Aye! No, you don't. And that's Commander Rago to you chore boy." Rago said as a broad grin came across his face.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 5, 2009)

*Marc VS Garrick*

He is only slightly faster than me Marc said thanking Oda that his training in the gravity sphere had upped his speed a lot. If I use lighter gravity I can even the speed game or throw it to my advantage Marc thought quickly. Trying to hit him will be a waste of time Marc realized immediately. I need to wound him and quickly. Marc drew his katana quickly and jumped back as Garrick swung another blow that would have surely shattered Marc's already damaged ribs. Marc shook his hair out of his face and secured it quickly. The wind and the rain were picking up quickly. 

Garrick laughed sadistically, Marc raced forward his blade whirling but Garrick blocked the blow easily with his knuckle dusters and swung his free hand catching Marc in the same spot he had taken the earlier blows. Marc sailed away from the blow rolling across the sand as he went. He dug his sword into the sand slowing his tumbling and got to his feet groggily. "Scum like you harboring a rapist, I always tell these soft hearted fuckers on my ship that pirates can't even follow a basic moral code" Garrick growled over the howl of the wind.

Marc wanted to respond but the last blow had throughly winded him and ironically he was forced to give himself a sharp knock on the opposite side to force air into his lungs. Marc had barely gotten to his feet when Garrick brought another thundering blow crashing into his jaw. Marc went sailing and flew through the wooden wall of a beach house landing roughly in the wreckage of what used to be a living room. Blood seeped from Marc's mouth as he got to his feet refusing to give in.

"I won't die here" Marc shouted more to himself than Garrick as he blasted aside a couch and launched himself out of the house. "Its a shame I have to waste my time meting out justice on such trash" Garrick said laughing. Marc tossed his katana to his left hand and swung it horitontally at Garrick's upper body but once again it was blocked. The familiar counter attack came and Marc braced his body as the blow caught him in his side. Quick as a flash Marc drew his wakizashi and the blade raced for Garrick's face.

Garrick used his strength to follow through with the blow pushing Marc back. But Marc still managed to open a shallow wound on his face. Garrick growled in annoyance when he felt the almost non existent sting of his wound. Garrick rushed forward again but Marc rolled to the side dodging the hammers Garrick called arms. Marc jumped forward but again Garrick blocked the blow. He was rather agile for such a large man, Marc lowered the gravity around himself so he would not fall and swung a kick that caught Garrick in the head. But he stood there calm as ever laughing as he shoved Marc to the ground.

Marc kicked up some sand into Garrick's face which bought him the time he needed to get to his feet. "Atmosfera del infinito" Marc said taking to the air as the rain lashed his body and the wind blew violently. "Bosque el dormir" Marc said hurtling himself towards Garrick. Marc brought his Katana down hard and it clashed violently against Garrick's knuckle dusters, the sparks brighter than the lightning that flashed behind them and the noise drowning out the thunder that roared as their battle raged on.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2009)

"And how long have you been a Pirate for Mr.....uh Ark?" 

"Argh....I been a Pirate longer then ye been alive Missie....argh!" 

Annie sits down on a bar stool, interviewing new prospective candidates for the Unnamed Crew. After the bar riot Annie and Jessie had both cleaned out about half the patrons, anyone left standing was deemed tough enough to continue to the interview round. 

Annie nods and looks over his resume, seeming quite impressed, it's written on a wad of toilet paper at least. "Also one of my friends requested that I ask this question of prospective candidates from now on. Tell me Mr. Ark are you sympathetic to the Okama cause?" 

"Argh....I firmly believe in a policy of don't ask don't tell Lassie. If ye don't mind...argh!" 

Annie nods and smiles at him, "Good answer. Okay you pass the interview portion now you have to arm wrestle my friend Jessie..." 

Jessie sits with her arms folded on a table nearby, humming casually to herself. Around her are 8 new deckhands with sprained elbows, each one grumbling curses that they were bested by an 18 year old girl. 

"Argh......oh dear! Argh!" 

A half an hour later Annie and Jessie walk out with a group of deckhands, all eager to serve on _The Infinite Injustice_. To seek fame and fortune. They will get little of neither, Oda help them. 
_
Elsewhere....Somewhere...._
Helen awakens on a sandy beach. She had blacked out after a giant rogue wave had collided into the side of the ship, literally sending the deck toppling over. She looks around and sees her crewmates also laying in the sand close by. Nicobi and Mathias also begin to stir. 

"What happened?" Helen groans.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2009)

Prince leaps off the boat with liquid grace, coming off it into a slash. Dreyri blovks it and Prince unleashes a flurry of attacks, pressing the pirate back.

"I didn't see your bounty poster." Prince notes, whipping his sword towards Dreyri's midsection. Dreyri dodges it, coming up with his sword.

"I'm the new guy." Prince lets out an exasperated sigh.

"Of course you are. Just my luck. I always get the new guys." He whirls his sword above his head. "Channel the sotrm!" He shouts in a majestic voice. A bolt of lightning streaks from the sky and runs through Prince's sword, shooting back out towards Dreyri. The pirate leaps to the side, dodging the illusion.

"What is that?" He asks in disbelief. Prince laughs, a sound nearly lost in the howling wind.

"What, you thing this storm is natural? It's mine." He sticks his word to the sky and thunder rumbles, a deep, terrifying sound. "But I don't even need my powers to fight trash like you." He whips his sword in more attacks, pressing Dreyri to his limits. Dreyri tries to respond in kind but Prince simply grabs the blade with his gauntlet and draws a long cut along Dreyri's stomach. "Really, is that all you got? C'mon, impress me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2009)

*Clemens vs Tetra...*
Tetra speeds along the docks, just having used her smoke bombs as a distraction. _Gotta get this battle to favorable ground for me!_ she thinks. 

As she leaps onto firmer ground, a mirror appears in the ground about a meter in front her path. Clemens face and then body melts out of the reflective surface of the mirror causing it to ripple like water. The lady Marine smirks at the Pirate woman, placing her hands on her hips in an arrogant pose. 

"Where do you think you're running off to?" 

Tetra laughs off Clemens and shakes her head, "Oh I'm not running I just didn't want to ruin my Captain's ship while I kicked your ass." She holds her Wakizashi blade tightly and points it at Clemens.

"So are you going to keep hiding behind your mirrors?" Tetra asks Clemens in a deriding voice.  

Clemens unfurls two twin ruby studded daggers from her belt in response, "I won't need to make one mirror to gut trash like you!" she responds, then charges in at Tetra. 
*
Garrick vs Marc...*
Garrick parries Marc's Katana strike with the blunt edge of his seastone lined knuckle dusters and casually flings him away. Marc flips backwards unsteadily but manages to land on his feet thanks to his gravity manipulation. 

Before he can even recover however, Garrick is already in his face in a quick burst of speed, this time swinging one of his giant Kukri blades at the Pirate Captain. "SHIT!" Marc exclaims and he barely brings his own sword to bear, blocking the strike. Both their blades spark and Marc's arms vibrate from the force of the blow. Garrick just sneers, his thickly muscled arms solid as a rock. 

High overhead a ball of lightning streaks in the sky, striking a tree not to far away from their location. Massive dark clouds begin to cover the entire island. Now a logical and smart man would take notice of this and immediately run for shelter. Garrick and Marc however are totally unaware of something as trivial as the weather, no they are both locked into their own world, testing their wills. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Garrick laughs and he looms his face close to Marc as they lock blades. Garrick uses his brute force to press Marc downwards. "What's the matter Pirate? I read your profile, heard about all those Marines you fucked up left and right like you were goddamn Strawhat Luffy or somethin! WELL WHATS THE MATTER NOW?!?!? WHERE'S THAT FIGHTING SPIRIT!?!?!?" 

Marc falls to his knees from the force that Garrick is exerting, grinding his Kukri blade against Marc's Katana. _It won't end like this!_ he shouts in his mind, _IT CAN'T END LIKE THIS!!_ He thinks back to how his father had managed to hold off even Kizaru before sacrificing himself. Then he looks at Garrick. 

"I'll show you my fighting spirit you son of a bitch!!" Marc yells at the top of his lungs. Suddenly he starts to rise off his knees, using his gravity control to make his own personal gravity much lighter and conversely making Garrick's personal gravity much heavier, as heavy as Marc can make it.

Garrick's shoulders slump a bit as he feels the air around him seem to become heavier. "Using youir fuckin powers again huh!?!?"  Marc spins around wildly, pushing away Garrick's Kukri blade. He lunges in and stabs at Garrick's midsection. Garrick however just stands still not even bothering to defend. 
_
I got him!! I GOT THE FUCKER!!_ Marc thinks. 
*
CLANG!*

Marc's Katana vibrates as it stabs into something that doesn't feel like flesh, in fact it feels as hard as steel. "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! You hit my weight belt!" Garrick bellows, before spinning around like a madcap top with his Kukri blade outstretched. Dozens of air slices fly out of Garrick's blade towards Marc, almost point blank range.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 5, 2009)

With Karl and Smirnov

Smirnov pounded down the street looking over his shoulder every few seconds. Karl was right behind him 

"Don't run Pieter" Karl shouted behind him

Smirnov turned to clothesline Karl but he dodged and jumped backward. 

"*I should have killed you on Innana*" Smirnov said facing his cousin
"It would have been in you best interest"
"I'll never stop until I kill you" Karl said raising his arms

Chains shot out of his sleeves Smirnov stepped forward and grabbed the chains and was about the pull Karl toward him when the heads of the chains bit into his forearms. Smirnov gritted his teeth and ignored the pain, he yanked the chains and Karl came flying toward him. He head butt Karl and tried to grab him but Karl uppercut Smirnov and retreated as Smirnov's head was knocked back. 

"*Running away as usual I see*"
"Hmm, I prefer to call it tactical retreat" Karl replied
"Fighting you at close range is suicidal" Karl said

Karl moved his hands to give the illusion that he controlled the chains with subtle hand movements. The chains flew back at him and he grabbed the heads in his hand.

"I fight at range now" Karl said as he threw the heads at his cousin

Smirnov ran forward between the chains trying to close the distance but Karl jumped backward and the chains flew back into Karl's hands and he threw them at Smirnov again. Smirnov grabbed one head but the other bit into his shoulder, he grabbed the other one and tried to yank the chain again but Karl loosed a lot of the chain so when he pulled the chain alone was yanked and Karl stood there with rain dripping off his face.

"It seems I kept growing after our last fight while you reached your apex"

Smirnov laughed

"*Big talk Karl, especially when you haven't done anything but scratch me*"

Smirnov sprinted toward Karl with speed faster than Karl had remembered, he tried to jump backward but the split second that he stood admiring his cousins speed was enough for Smirnov to grab his face and drive it into the ground. Smirnov tried to adjust his grip to lift Karl off the ground but the chains shot up into the air and grabbed buildings on the left and right of him and pulled him out and Smirnov's grip. He floated in the air suspended by the chains. Smirnov looked up at him as thunder rolled and the lightning flashed in the sky behind him.

"*Devil Fruit*" Smirnov said under his breath

Karl dropped to the ground with a smile on his face

"You see now Pieter?"
"How big the gap between us is"

Smirnov reached for his bracelets and turned them on his hands as he stared at Karl

With Fire and V

Fire sprinted down the dock into the town with V behind her sprinting easily. She ran into an open square with a fountain in the center of it. The water sloshed out the fountain as there was a crack of thunder and a flash of lightning in the sky. Fire pulled her knives from behind her back and held them pointed down like a pair of dangerous fangs. He held her body loose ready to react to anything

"Lets go masked guy" Fire said looking at the eerie masked smiling face

With Simo

Simo ran through the streets feeling Fire and somone else running very fast then they stopped. He climbed untop a roof and crawled to the end and saw them standing in a huge square next to a fountain.

"Too close" Simo said scanning the square he saw a bell tower 
"Hmm that's a good spot, but anyone would look there first though"

He continued to scan the square and saw a shorter building with what looked like a small window over looking the square with the shutters flapping

"Bingo" Simo said as he made his way around the square to avoid being seen 

Simo sneaked in the back of the building and made his way to the top of the building and looked out the window to see Fire and the masked man clashing knives. Thunder crashed in the sky and Simo started counting in his head as he set up his rifle and looked at the happenings in the square. 

"I have your back" Simo said looking down into the square

With Dreyri and Prince

"Really, is that all you got? C'mon, impress me." Prince said looking at Dreyri

Dreyri looked down as his bleeding stomach

"_A fruit using swordsman?_" Dreyri said sounding disappointed

Prince lunged forward at Dreyri but he jumped back and raised his sword to deflect the stab, there was a small spark but it was enough to light the sword. Moongarm blazed brightly in the rain, sizzling noises coming as raindrops fell onto the blade. Dreyri spun Moongarm but prince jumped into the air and dodged the swing. Dreyri changed the direction of his swing and caught Prince in the middle of his chest. Prince looked down to see a long red bloodless slash as his clothes were charred by contact with the flames.

"_This rain sucks_" Dreyri said looked at Prince
"_If it weren't so wet you'd be on fire now_" Dreyri said with a smile

Dreyri jumped back and swung his sword toward Prince 

_BLOOD FLAME_ Dreyri shouted as a bar of red fire flew from his sword barreling toward Prince.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 5, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias slowly climbs to his feet after waking up from on consciences. He rubs his head meekly and looks around to find the rest of his crew. Thankfully everyone is here and still alive. "Just what in the hell was that? Storm's can't just appear out of thin air." Mathias said under his breath. 

"In the grandline they certainly can." Came a voice of a man that stood amongst the Angel Pirates. He wore a long overcoat that was fully buttoned and a wool hat. "You guys are lucky to even be alive. Luckily we found you in time." The man said. Other natives to the island they were on was with the man. Apparently, they're the rescue team who just saved the Angel Pirates from a watery death.

Mathias turned to the people from the rescue party and bowed to them respectively. "Thank you for saving us. We are in your debt." Mathias said graciously.

Eddy finally got to his feet and looked up at the sky. "Why's it so dark?" Eddy said as he scratched his head curiously. The rest of the crew also looked up at the sky and wondered the same thing. A giant cloud of ash engulfed the skies of the island, putting them in near darkness. Thankfully the island was decorated in many torches to help secure the light.

"And who are you guys? And where's the Stormy Dawn? Did you guys take it?" Eddy said as he cracked his knuckles. Mathias nearly tackled Eddy as he approached their saviors. "Eddy-san! Show better respect! These people just saved our lives you know!" Mathias said seriously. "Oh, in that case, thanks guys," Eddy said with a sweat drop. "Sorry about that...."

The man laughed lightly. "It's fine, it's fine. Please, come with us to the main town, you guys must be starving." The man said. "One more question!" Eddy piped up again. Mathias eyed his captain ineptly, if Eddy slipped his tongue and said something stupid that could cause them to have to leave the island, he would kill with the aid of the rest of the crew

"Why's it so cold here?" Eddy complained as he shivered. Mathias raised both of his brows and started shivering himself. "Yes, it is rather cold here and this doesn't appear to be a winter island." Mathias said.

"Well, here at Dim Dim Island, we must put up with the constant threat of that great volcano there." The man in the overcoat said pointing towards the giant volcano in the distance. "It has produced an ash cloud that has darkened our island for some time now and preveted the sun's rays from hitting our island. This is the reason for the cold." The man said. He then looked towards the ground. "And the reason for our agony.....is because of that damn World Government!" The man said weakly.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 5, 2009)

Makaosu Meeting
"Are you Darver?" Raphael asked the man. Darver peered up at Raphael from his seat. He read the man almost immediately and knew of his intentions. 

"Yes, and I suppose you're here to occupy one of the vacant elite agent positions correct? Take a seat...." "Raphael." The man said. "Hmph! It appears that you made it to the base in one piece. Not something to be taken lightly an incredible feat indeed." Darver said as he observed Raphael.

"With you here now Raphael, we have just about replaced every rogue elite agent. I even suspect that this generation will precede the previous one in strength. Of course, we'll have to test your strength out before we accept you Raphael." Darver said as he paced around the room. "Now, we'll just wait for the return of Makoto and the last elite agent Su Lin. Knowing his speed, they'll be here in no time."


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 5, 2009)

V slid two knives out of his belt, not saying a word.  Before Fire could react, he had already moved.  Fire lifted up her knives and parried.  *CLANG!* The knives smashed into each other at extreme speeds, sending out a stream of sparks.  V jumped back before attacking in a flurry.  

V's knives moved in a blur, brutally slicing and stabbing at the pirate.  Fire could barely keep up as V's knives struck hers.  She was slowly but surely being pushed back, unable to launch an attack of her own.  Soon, V had pushed her back to the fountain.  "Those are nice scars," V said.  "But they're nothing compared to what my knives can do." V suddenly stopped his assault, lifted his knives in the air, and smashed them down at Fire's shoulder blades.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 5, 2009)

Makoto watches as Sun Lin takes down opponent after oponent and notices how her strange power takes effect when she blows in someone's face, "Interesting...oh shit!" he quickly thinks back to the first time that he met with her and when she blew smoke in his face.

He vanishes from his spot and begins running around the island in circles, picking up more and more speed, "Gota'. Go. Faster," he says one word coming out after every loop. He goes so fast that a large island sized hurricane begins to form around the island, but before it can get to it's full form he stops himself so fast that he falls off his feet and continues to tumble along the island until he smashes through a few trees.

He gets up holding his stomach and begins to throw up all over the place. He is sweating immensely and continues to throw up. He finally stops and falls on his back, "Damn I hate doing that!" he says taking deep breathes. As an Elite Agent, he has dealed with his fair share of toxins during his missions. So instead of hoping that he can make his way to the nearest hospital intime, and that hospital will treat a dieing pirate, he has developed his own method of dealing with it. 

He runs around in circles at extremely high speeds until the inside of his body can't take it anymore and he spews out all of his bodily fluids. He continues to lie there, "That...bitch." 

With Sun Lin- 

She sits in a hotel room, wondering what is taking so long for this Makaosu agent to find her. She hopes he hasn't died before he could bring her to Darver, but before she could even think about it twice she notices that her hotel feels different. She looks out the window and notices that they are flying. Wait flying? She's in a hotel. Another look shows that the house is being propeled in the air by a large tornado.

Makoto stands, arms crossed watching his work take care of things, "I can play those games too," in another flash he gets in close and begins to spin in the opposite direction of the tornado, causing the natural disaster to vanish and for the hotel to come crashing down to earth.

Sun Lin easily makes her way out of the rubble but before she can even take a breath of relief Makoto has his hand around her throat, "Real funny girl, real funny, but you don't know who your messing with. Try that shit again and you'll be dealing with way worse than a little twister," he says glaring at her. He releases his hand and starts to walk away, "But it's good to see you can handle yourself, get your stuff," he looks back at the wrecked hotel, "Or whatever I didn't destroy, and follow the instructions on this paper," he says tossing her an envelope, "They'll get you to our base, but getting in isn't too simple, hope you like swimming through whirlpools," he turns back to face her, "And I wouldn't be late, Darver doesn't usually approve of being fashionably late to Makaosu meetings," and with that he is gone.

At the Makaosu Meeting-

Makoto arrives and sits right back down where he was before, *"Where is the girl?"* Makoto leans back in his chair, "I didn't think she'd be able to handle a high speed piggy back ride, and she had quite a few friends with her and I didn't plan on giving those guys rides either," Darver taps on the table impatiently, "But don't worry, she's on her way, and she'll be an...interesting addition. Just keep an eye on her boss, not too trustworthy if ya ask me."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 5, 2009)

*Marc VS Garrick*

Marc barely got his swords up in time to protect his vitals. But his unguarded areas were quickly being torn apart by Garrick's devastating attack. Garrick finishes his attack by rushing forward and opening a deep wound in Marc's side. Marc winces in pain as he feels the blood stream down his side mixing with the sweat and rain water that has coated his body. The howl of the storm grows louder but still Marc can hear Garrick's laughter over the sound of the thunder. No choice! Marc thinks desperately. He still isn't quite used to zero atmosphere but he needs the speed. "Atmósfera cero del infinito" Marc says removing the constraints of gravity from around him. "You ready fuckface?" Marc asks darkly. "Thats my line you worhtless filth" Garrick growls into the night.

Marc races past with a burst of speed his Katana clanging harmlessly against Garrick's blades but his wakizashi opens a shallow wound near Garrick's ribs. That one was above the belt this time Marc thinks happily watching the small trickle of blood stain Garrick's clothes. Garrick however barely feels the small and insignificant room and is instead looking for where Marc would appear next. Marc touches down on the sand and blasts himself at Garrick again. Again he opens another shallow wound but Garrick was ready this time and returns the favor to Marc's shoulder. Faster Marc thinks Faster! Pushing his legs to the limit Marc blazes by Garrick again and again exchanging wound after wound. Until Garrick decides enough is enough, "trash like you doesn't even merit me removing this, but I will make an exception just to see the despair on your face before you die." Garrick unstraps a massive belt from around his waist and drops it into the sand. It makes a loud thunk as it hits the sand and Marc's eyes widen in shock as Garrick races towards him.

*Tetra VS Clemens*
Clemens unfurls two twin ruby studded daggers from her belt in response, "I won't need to make one mirror to gut trash like you!" she responds, then charges in at Tetra. Tetra nimbly dodges the first strike ducking. She sweeps her right foot and Clemens trips dropping to the sand. She is fast! Clemens thinks to herself as Tetra brings down her other foot aiming for Clemens' chest. Clemens rolls to the side avoiding the blow and springs to her feet. But Tetra races at her with an explosion of speed cracking the ground from the acceleration. Clemens raises her daggers in time to block the strike from Tetras's blade but Tetra's momentum sends her staggering back. 

Tetra seizes the advantage quickly pressuring Clemens with her speed and agility. I can't afford to throw weapons Tetra thinks to herself racing forward with another burst of speed. If she uses her mirrors again and they come from a blind spot I won't be able to dodge them and her. Tetra brings down her blade and Clemens blocks them her arms wobbling from the force. Tetra applies pressure allowing herself to stay airborne and swings a kick that catches Clemens in the face sending her tumbling across the sand.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 5, 2009)

*With Fire and V*

V suddenly stopped his assault, lifted his knives in the air, and smashed them down at Fire's shoulder blades. Fire tried to parry the blows but V was just too strong for her. Their blade clanged against each other and V's knives dug into Fire's shoulders. If she hadn't partially blocked the Knives with hers she would have probably lost use of her hands. She kicked V in his knee and tripped him and ran back jumped back out of his range and stood there bleeding.

"You are too much for me" Fire said breathing hard
"If I don't do this I will definitely die" Fire said taking a small pill out a pouch and threw it into her mouth.

Fire dropped to her knees with a guttural scream. In a matter of seconds her body grew and her eyes glowed red. V took this moment to charge her but she disappeared from his view and appeared behind him in an attempt to hamstring him.

*With Simo*

Simo watched from the window as the masked man pushed Fire around

"He's stronger and a bit faster than her" Simo said

He was ready to shoot a weapon from V's hand at anytime. Fire ate something then dropped to her knees screaming

"What the hell was that?" Simo said looking at her V attacked then she disappeared

Simo scanned the square for Fire but she was no where to be found, Simo concentrated and realized he could still feel her down there. He suddenly knew she was appear behind V. Fire appeared behind V and sliced at his hamstrings.

"How did I know where she would be without seeing her?" Simo whispered under his breath

*With Smirnov and Karl*

"*So you have a Devil fruit power now?*" Smirnov said as he took off one of his bracelets
"Yes you are an a huge disadvantage"

Karl wanted to keep Smirnov talking he had something in store for him. Just as Smirnov took the second bracelet off and threw it to the muddy ground chains burst out from under the ground and grabbed onto his ankles and other chains flew from Karl's sleeves and bit into Smirnov's shoulders. There was a lot of loud clatters as the metal met something hard. Smirnov looked down to see the chains biting at his ankles. Karl stood there in shock as Smirnov gathered all the chains and started to swing them with Karl holding on. he let go an Karl flew backward but the chains grabbed various things to stop him before he crashed into the building behind him.

"*You were saying something about a huge advantage*" Smirnov said smiling as lightning flashed behind him 
"You too?" Karl asking in disbelief
"*I don't know exactly what your power is but I know you can't hurt me with those chains*" Smirnov said

*With Su lin
*
"Let me cure the di..." Su lin started but Makoto was gone
"What disease did you give him?" Tervor asked crawling out of the rubble
"Nothing too serious, it will be uncomfortable though"

She opened the envelope and read it's contents Jones and Trevor stood behind her trying to read over her shoulder

"No new info" Su lin said 
"I already knew where the base was and how to get there"
"It's a few days travel from here and I have an eternal post to it"
"Lets get back to the boat and leave immediately" 
"Yes mistress"
"Right away" Trevor answered as they walked behind Sulin her heels clicking on the cobble stone street


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2009)

_Windy Dirge vs. Marine Flotilla_

The Monarch crew hurried to make preparations for the incoming fight. Hydraulic platforms rose to the deck, portable cannons and their cannoneers at the ready , while the other cannons were brought on deck with the main mast's lift. The ship's broadside batteries were deployed, and on the crow's throne the newly-installed sniper nest was being readied.

Rek was in the navigation room, coordinating everything from there. "The main guns are ready milord, we only wait for your orders."

"Excellent. He was sitting on an ornate chair, watching as the marine ships loom over the horizon. Wait for the enemy to get in range of the cannons. Once that happens unleash the first volley.

Ruru was flying up above, surveying the incoming enemy ships. There was 8 of them, 4 light clippers, 3 frigates and a battle ship. Taking out his dendenmushi, the old butler called his master to report what he has seen."They're in range of the heavy cannonry, milord. Shall we fire?" 

The young noble smirked. Unleash the first volley.

The turret mounted cannons spun to the direction the flottila was heading, and fired. 

1 of the clippers was crippled in the first barrage, as Ruru has seen. It seemed as if they weren't even expecting them. The frigates began to ready broadsie, while the remaining clippers fanned out, attempting to flank the enemy ship that opened fire on them.

"Their frigates are readying for battle milord. The battleship seems to be trying to get out of range. Their remaining clippers are attempting to flank us.

Rek grasped his chin, adopting a thinking pose. "There must be something quite valuable on board that they don't want to risk in a fight, then." He picked up his dendenmushi, and called Matyr. "Deploy the Tudor. Go and have some fun, Matyr, but don't think the battleship."

Down at the bottom of the ship, Matyr was ordering his engineers to carry the incendiary shells to the lower broadside batteries when Rek called. Have some fun? Blowing up peasant ships would be fun indeed. His Tudor was already prepared for deployment, all it was waiting was for Matyr to board it. 

The Tudor was the only mech Matyr had left. It was constructed for naval combat, based on an old sumbmarine design he got from Daedalus during their brief trip to Crete, and could match even the fastest of fishmen in terms of speed. It was shaped like an ant, but each limb was instead attached to 1 engine on each side. The Tudor had legs as well, useful for getting it on land, but was cumbersome outside the water. The passenger compartments were removed, and replaced with cannons.


After Matyr had entered it the Tudor rose on one of the hydraulic platforms, rising to the deck. The platform then went sideways, dumping the Tudor into the water.

As for those pesky clippers... Rek stood up and pointed his hand in a dramatic fashion. We're going to attack them. Elza, Ruru, Jun. Board the clippers and strike them down. Wait till we've blasted them apart with the on-deck cannons, then swoop in for the kill. 

Elza removed her seatone earings, morphing instantly into her hybrid form. Jun was with her,waiting for the coming battle.

Milord, are you certain? It would be difficult for us to spot the enemy's movements if I do not watch them from above." 

"No matter. The Dirge is faster and tougher than any marine ship." Rek replied confidently.

The frigates were all lined up now, and began to bombard the Windy Dirge. Most of their shots were accurate, but the damage they did was not enough to do any sufficient damage.

Broadside batteries, fire!. Rek ordered. On deck cannons, prepare to fire on the clippers!

The Dirge countered with a cannonade of their own, doing substantial damage with the long-range cannons. After bombardment the ship began to sail towards the clippers atempting to flank the Dirge, and once in range the 3light vessels began to open fire. 

Cannonballs were launched towards the decks of the clippers, scattering any of the marines on board. Inside the crow's throne Cass was firing her long-range rifle, the same one she used in Bisrach with pin-point accuracy. "Lock on!" She fired another shot, taking out another marine in the process.

Board the ships. Rek ordered.

Elza carried Jun and dropped her off one of the clippers. She landed into another of the marine ships, hacking away with her claws. Ruru came in last, smashing through the remaining clipper in full zoan form.

Continue our current route. We'll flank the enemy, and blast them to bits.  The Dirge passed by the clippers, and from the navigation room Rek could see the others fight. Jun was taking down marine after marine with her long ryuu techniques while Elza resorted to burning down the ship with fire attacks. He couldn't see Ruru, as he entered the ship by ramming it at its side but he was confident that he took out as much as the others were. 


"This is going well." Rek thought. One of the frigates moved away from their formation to attack the Dirge, the crew assembling on deck to prepare for boarding.

Blast them all away. Broadside, fire! The Windy Dirge went to broadside, and peppered the incoming frigate with every cannon on board. "Aim for the masts." He ordered. 3 on-deck cannons angled themselves, and fired cannon shots on the ship mast. Once crippled the Windy Dirge left the defeated Frigate and continued its course towards the battleship.

The remaining frigates moved to protect the battleship, their cannons firing constantly towards the Dirge. The monarch's ship countered, but could not use all their cannons as it charged towards the battleship. Matyr, any time now...

"Alright, alright, I'll attack." Matyr's Tudor rammed one of the frigates underwater. The submarine's turret-mounted cannons pierced through the Frigate, and began to fire from inside. "HAHA! Burn, you marine peasants, burn!" Matyr had loaded the Tudor with incendiary shells only, setting the Frigate on fire. He disengaged with this frigate, and began to do the same for other remaining frigate.

"Finally. Rek said, sighing. "Broadsie at the ready! Fire on the frigates!" The ship cannons unleashed another bombardment, sinking one of the frigates and crippling the other. The Windy Dirge recieved its own beating however, with several of its broadside guns and their cannoneers heavily damaged. Much of the ship's armor was heavily damaged now, and Rek knew that a prolonged fight against the battleship would inflict heavy casualties on them. 

"Time for the big one, then. Rek said confidently. "Prepare for broadside, everyone! Load our incendiary shells, and fire! Matyr, strike down their broadside cannons! "

Shot after shot flew across the waters, striking the battleship as they hit. It was strange though that the cannonade the battleship returned was less than that of what a battleship usually carried. 

The turret-mounted cannons of the battleship fired after the broadisde making up for the lack of damage their broadside did.  Matyr's Tudor had risen from the waters, and was hitting the battleship with all of its firepower. Cass was sniping down as many marines as she could, focusing her attention on hitting  the ones that were firing the turret-mounted cannons.

"Ruru,Jun, Elza! Are you done?" Rek called. Boarding the ship was the best option remaining for the Dirge at this point. Even if they could beat the battleship they would lose a lot of men from the cannonade. 

"We're heading for your position, milord!" Ruru called, with Elza carrying Jun flying behind.

"Excellent. Board the battleship and take down those blasted cannons!" Rek called. "Yumi! Care to lead the boarding?"

"My soldiers are waiting to fight, Rek." She answered back, putting on her Uno mask before going up to the deck with her men.

"No choice then." Rek said, breathing deeply. "On-deck cannons, continue fire! Set the engines at maximum speed! We're boarding that ship!" 

A pillar of smoke belched from the Dirge's chimneys as it charged towards the battleship. The marines continued fire, but the Dirge kept on going, accelerating as it did.

Yumi's eyes widened when she realized what would happen if the Dirge continued its charge"Rek, slow down! We're going to hit-" A loud 'thud' as the ship's bow crashed into the battleship made Yumi realize it was too late. Rek ran outside to the deck, his canesword and gun at the ready.

"Matyr told me of the ship's capabilities. We could've crippled the turret-mounted cannons if we focued on those first." Yumi said irritably.

"Yes,but this method is faster." Rek said with a smirk.

"Charge!" She yelled, the monarch crew pouring into the ship to battle. Eventually Ruru and the others arrived, crashing into the ship like the Dirge when it rammed the battleship. In an hour the battle was over, and the defeated marines were tied up.

"Sir, we found something!" A crewman yelled. The 3 of them ventured into the center of the ship, where they saw a metal box 4 times larger than they were. "Ruru, get down here."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 5, 2009)

*Garrick vs Marc...*
Among the strongest of the Grand Line destruction occurs in the blink of an eye. Those who are not prepared are naught but insects in the storm. Marc starts to blink as Garrick moves forward, before his eyelid even comes back up, Garrick's sneering face appears in front of him. 

*BABOOM!*

Garrick sends a thundering punch into Marc's gut that lifts him up into the air. Pain the likes of which he has never felt before radiates up and down his spins and you can almost see the indentation of Garrick's fist from Marc's back. 

_He's even stronger then before!_ Marc thinks with horror. 

Marc summons his full willpower and spins around in the air, striking his Katana with full force towards Garrick's neck but his blade passes through nothing but air. 

"Without my weights I'm as fast as a Soru user!" Garrick snarls from behind Marc's back. He grabs Marc by the back of the neck and spins him around to face him. 

"This is the true power of the Marines you cunt. If you can't beat me then you ain't shit in this world!"  Marc stabs at Garrick with his extra Wakizashi blade but the Marine casually sidesteps the stab. 

"Time to fly!!" Garrick yells as he winds up a brutal uppercut, slamming Marc under the jaw and sending him flying into the air. Marc's body hurls up into the rain and the intense lightning in the sky illuminates his body briefly as he flies like a rag doll. 

Garrick chuckles as he takes out a cigar and lights it, "I love this life!" he grumbles as he waits for Marc to hurtle back to earth. 
*
Clemens vs Tetra...*
Clemens hits the sand and ends up on her back from Tetra's kick. She touches her lower lip and sees blood on her hand. Tetra looms over Clemens and laughs. 
_
She touched my face!_ Clemens thinks with anger. _HOW DARE SHE!!_

"Is that all you have? I thought this would be tougher," Tetra asks with a smirk. _I've got to finish her now before she can use her mirrors!_ she thinks. Tetra leaps at Clemens with her Wakizashi blade extended. 

"I'll show you something..." Clemens snarls at Tetra and she melts into a mirror beneath her body just as Tetra stabs at her. Tetra slides to a halt and looks around, "Dammit!" she exclaims. She spins all around trying to find where Clemens might reappear. 

A tiny mirror just large enough for a hand to extend out of appears behind Tetra's back. Clemens dagger wielding hand shoots out and stabs her in the shoulder. Tetra grimaces in pain but she rolls forward, spinning around in one fluid motion and firing a Shuriken back at Clemens but the mirror phases away. 

_Not good!_ Tetra thinks as she spins around in all directions, trying to predict where Clemens will strike next. _Where's Simo when you need him!_ 

"Beneath you!" Clemens mutters. Tetra looks downward as a mirror appears beneath her feet. Tetra reacts quickly and tries to flip away but Clemens arms flies out of the mirror, grabbing onto her left heel. Clemens pulls her into the mirror and Tetra's world feels like it spin out of control suddenly. She feels her body being stretched apart in a formless void within Clemens Mirror. 

_I can't breath...I can't even scream!_ she thinks. 

Then she can hear the rain and lightning again suddenly and her world returns to normal. Tetra's body flies out of a mirror high in the sky. "Where am I!??!?" she hollers as her body is buffeted by rain and wind. She barely has time to look downward as she crashes down into the top of a tree canopy.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 5, 2009)

With the Gunsmoke pirates

As they were waiting on the their Log Pose the crew had been staying on the island of Barker island.While Sam, Val and Nate had been working hard these last two days here but the others had just been hanging out and getting familiar with each other.

Chuck, Chey and Vic were in a bar, the last crew member unaccounted for wasn't with then, as a matter of fact no one had seen Candace for days.The three were getting along great, though Vic seemed a bit snobby he actually turned out to be an amusing individual that enjoyed good scotch almost as much as Chuck did. 

But this fun was about to be interrupted, unknown to them a member of gang of bounty hunter had identified both Chuck and Cheyenne and had rushed back to the gang's headquarters to inform the boss.

Right now the bounty hunters gang, known as the Bloodhound Gang, were marching onwards to the bar, large muscled men that dressed in biker fashion made up the group.All of them armed to the teeth.

A sweaty guy stormed into the bar, breathing heavily he shouted."The Bloodhound gang is coming, and they mean....."He fell silent as he heard a man shout."Grab Grab:guy!"A massive chain smashed trough the wall and while that man attempted to evade the chain by jumping for cover, he was still caught by the attack.The chain tracked him down within seconds and whipped at him, almost as if it was sentient, and the hook attached to the end of the chain pierced the man's shoulder.Feeling the tug, the chain's owner just had to reel him in like a fish at the end of a line.

The man was pulled trough the wall and was never heard of again.The ball had fallen silent, most were attempting to hide or flee but those that didn't reached for their weapons and prepared for battle.Among them were those three Gunsmoke pirates.

"What the hell is goi."This time Chuck was interrupted as Chey was just in time to push both Chuck and Vic down before the massive Chain smashed into them.They were a few of the lucky ones as most of the other people in the bar were smashed by the chain around shoulder height.Who ever was wielding the weapon was riduciliously strong as he smashed the chain staight trough the building's walls, trough everything that had been unfortunate enough to be in it's path and then trough the opposite wall.

The top of the building came down down on those that had been in the bar, It took a while for things to quiet down and for the dust to settle down but by the time it happened there was finally movement again, from one of the many piles of rubble Chey crawled out of, having activated her DF power to create a crocodile armor that covered her torso.It provided some protection, enough to get away from this situation relatively unharmed.Vic and Chuck were right behind her.

"Are these the guys we looking for?"The largest off the bounty hunters, coincidently the gang's leader. A intro box appeared next to them."Lobo the Bloudhound, leader of the Bloudhound gang, 50 million Beli bounty"The large man was revealed to have been the owner of the massive chain.

Back on the Ravager

Val had been taking a break, he needed some fresh air and so was walking around a bit on the docks next to the ship when a large group of people rushed past him."Wow, like what's going on amigos?"He manged to pin down one of them long enough to extract the information."These batshit crazy bounty hunters are hunting down those guys from Eastwood and they're wrecking the town."

"Eastwood, Eastwood?"Val racked his brain."Who do I know from Eastwood again?"It took him a minute or two but it eventually hit him."Oh shit!"He rushed back on board and quickly notified Nate and Sam of the news."Dudes, we have major problemos."While Sam's first instinct was to ask where exactly Val had learned to talk like that, they didn't talk like that in Nortwood, he knew that much, but he fought that urge and instead asked him what was going on."I think Chuck and Cheyenne are being attacked by bounty hunters."

"Hmmmm, I'm sure they can take care of a couple of bounty hunters.......Yet this would be a perfect opportunity to test out the Ax."Val's eyes lit up when he heard this."Dude, it's ready?"Sam nodded and the three set off.

5 minutes later they arrived on the scene, there were a couple of surprised for them there.

First a near naked Candace was just standing there, watching the battle which wasn't going well for the three Gunsmoke pirates.They were breathing heavily, scrapes and cuts all over their bodies while their opponents seemed to be having it quite easy."Damn they're tough.""Yeah, and so many of them."

"What the hell is going on here and what exactly are you doing Candace?, I can't say I don't like the change in clothing but it's a bit of a surprise since you seemed so uptight and prudish like a....Well a nun."Sam commented as he approached Candace, when he saw her from the front he noticed how much she had changed.

"Well hiya hansome, I was just watching those losers get their asses handed to them, they really are weak you know."Sam remembered Chey telling him something about this, Candace was more then just a tad mental.This pretty much proved it."Well um Candace."She interrupted him."It's Candy now."

"I see.....Well Candy, I'm quite interested in seeing exactly how strong you are so how about the four of us jump in and take care of these guys."Candy gave it some thought."Well alright, since it's you that's asking."She cracked her fingers."Let's get this over with."She pinched Sam's butt, quite hard actually, and as the gunslinger was rubbing his boo boo, Candy jumped into the battle.

Nate, Sam and Val were right behind her.

"What the...."

*Splat*

One of the bounty hunters was crushed like a bug as Candy landed on him, she smashed her feet into him with devastating force.

The next instand a large number of fodder members were shot down, one bullet right between their eyes, as Sam landed next to Candy.A couple of grenades went off, courtesy to Nate, who landed next.Then finally Val came down, with the most impressive of entries.Clutching a specially made ax/guitar hybrid weapon split one bounty hunter in two like he was a watermelon."Val "To be decided" Halla has arrived! Yauw!"He struck a cord and called out the name of the attack next."Swoosh!"A gale of wind knocked back sever fodder level opponents.

"This thing is totally epic."Val was impressed by the weapon, Sad made the guitar from scratch but most notable were the cords.Steel from the weather manipulating steel was used and it worked perfectly."This is gonna be so awesome!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 5, 2009)

*With Karl and Smirnov*

"*You too?*" Karl asking in disbelief
"*I don't know exactly what your power is but I know you can't hurt me with those chains*" Smirnov said

Smirnov bent down and grabbed the chains that came through the ground and pulled them with his increased strength and Karl's feet were buried in the ground. Smirnov ran toward Karl who was freeing his feet and chopped him on his shoulder Karl dropped to his knees Smirnov raised his hands over his head and brought his hands down fingers entwined onto Karl's back Karl dropped to the ground Smirnov lifted his foot to stomp Karl's skull but his arm chains flew and grabbed a building again and pulled him to safety. He left his feet chains in the ground. 

"I remember what those attacks felt like" Karl thought to himself as he dropped to the ground his hand chains coiling around in front of him like snakes.
"His power has grown exponentially"

"*You see the difference in our strength?*" Smirnov said with a smile

Smirnov ran toward Karl but with his leg chains gone his body was lighter and he was better able to move around he dodged Smirnov easily. He saw an opening and kicked Smirnov in the ribs, Smirnov simply grabbed his foot and clothes lined him. 

"That kick hurt my foot" Karl thought as he flipped though the air he used his chains again to recover and pull himself to safety before Smirnov could grab him.

Karl stood a distance off looking at Smirnov. It seemed his fruit power complimented his style of fighting perfectly. He didn't have to change the way he fought. Karl on the other hand had to adopt a new fighting style. So Smirnov was already a master while Karl was still figuring things out.

"Since I can't hurt him like that, time to try something new"

Karl was the one to make the fight move this time, chains flew towrd Smirnov he stood there the tips of the chains opened and the heads started spinning viciously Smirnov tried to avoid the chain but they were moving faster than they were before. One chain hit him and continued drilling sparks and pieces of rock flying. Smirnov screamed out in pain and grabbed at the chain but two more bit into his back and leg from behind him. Karl still had control over the leg chains Smirnov grabbed the chains and looked at Karl his eyes burning with rage

"It seems my chains can hurt you" Karl said with a smile

Smirnov didn't bleed while he was made of stone but he still felt pain. He grabbed the leg chains and pulled them free from the ground they coiled around him and the other chains came at him drilling again.

*With Tsubaki
*
Tsubaki watched from the deck of the Dark Justice, She could see several twisters forming

"I hope Karl is OK" She thought as she watched the Lightning in the sky above the island

*With Dreyri and Prince*

Prince saw the bar of fire flying toward him and created an illusion of himself getting hit and moved behind Dreyri with his speed. He stabbed Dreyri in the shoulder, Dreyri  spun trying to catch Prince but he was just to fast for him. Dreyri jumped high into the air _BLOOD RAIN_ he said as he spun Moongarm in front of him a myriad of red globs flew at Prince. Prince created another illusion but the area of the attack was too big and he couldn't completely dodge it. Piece of the attack hit him and his illusion faded away before Dreyri's eyes 

"_You sneaky bitch_" Dreyri shouted
"_I thought that blood flame looked strange when it hit you_" 
"_Too much rain for it to have such a big explosion_"
"You don't know anything Pirate" Prince spat and disappeared from Dreyri's field of vision

Dreyri tried the Blood Rain again but Prince was ready for him this time he left an illusion of himself and moved quickly and appeared behind Dreyri and stabbed him several times in his back. Moongarm flew from Dreyri's hands and he fell to the muddy ground face first. Prince landed and turned to face Dreyri lying on the ground. Dreyri struggled to his feet but Prince was there to kick him in his face and send him skidding over the wet ground. He could sense Moongarm's aura surging. Prince must have felt it too because he stopped for a few seconds and looked toward the sword. Dreyri got to his feet and hit Prince in the face with a gauntleted fist and then in the stomach Prince staggered back as Dreyri made a mad dash for his sword and grabbed it up. Dreyri held the sword in front of him and flicked the blade and it became inflamed 

"I've seen this already" Prince said with a smile he was already preparing the illusion
"_Nope you haven't because I just thought about it_" Dreyri said with a smile

The flames ran along his sword and covered his body

_BLOOD FLAME STORM_ Dreyri said as he spun Moongarm in front of him and a huge swirling mass of red fire flew toward Prince


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 5, 2009)

Shin & Anglora vs Setsuka: The Conclusion!
Anglora frantically searched around for Setsuka who had suddenly vanished. Though, all of a sudden, it began to rain once again. Cooperating with Shin would be much more difficult now since he was in his solar surge form. Anglora lengthened her nails to prepare for anything. Knowing Setsuka, she'd attack in a flash and you wouldn't even know it.

Just then, Setsuka appeared from the sky, rapidly descending with her umbrella sword. Anglora immediately spotted her and prepared for her attack. Setsuka threw a few senbon needles at Anglora and Shin who easily deflected them with her sharpened nails and his katana. Though, in a flash, Setsuka vanished from the sky.

Setsuka reappeared in the center of the battlefield with her umbrella full let out. She was slowly unsheathing her blade, an evil smile spread across her face. The rain started to fall harder and harder until visibility decreased greatly. Anglora and Shin was soaked by the falling water.

Suddenly, a blur could hardly be seen moving about the battlefield in the downpour. It was a pink blur. Building were being sliced to pieces, the ground itself was being slice along with anything in the area. *"Aka ame saishi!" (Bloody rain ritual)* Setsuka yelled through the downpour. Anglora and Shin had no way of stopping the attack. Setsuka was moving much too quick and the rain helped conceal her movements. She was literally slicing up anything in her field of vision as she zoomed about the battle field in a blur.

Anglora and Shin suffered numerous slashes throughout their body as Setsuka zoomed about. Though, Anglora had one technique that might catch her in this state. Sparks began to illuminate Anglora's body as they gathered around her and stuck to her. They became brighter and brighter until she was unbearable to look at. Then she let off a giant flash of sparks in one bout. *"Heaven's divine hibana!"* Anglora exclaimed.

"ARGH! Damit!" Setsuka said as she stopped in her tracks, blinded by the light. "Gotcha, now prepare yourself hun," Anglora said as she ran at Setsuka with top speed, her nails sparkling wildly. Anglora then uppercutted Setsuka with her nails sending her up into the sky. When the attack landed, it exploded like a firecracker with purplish-pink sparks. Sparks erupted from Anglora's feet as she pursued Setsuka into the air. Anglora hit Setsuka 4 more times while she was in the air with her nails, each hit exploding with sparks making a beautiful light show in the air. *"Dazzling hibana recital!"* Anglora roared as she ended the 5 hit combo with a kick sending Setsuka towards Shin.

Shin was fully prepared. Shin does a 360 degree spin and unsheathes his sword. As he did so, a long energy slash surrounded him making a circle of destruction. *"Juujitsushitsu Kaze-Maru!"* Shin sheathed his sword once again and turned his back on Setsuka as she fell to the ground. Anglora also landed to the ground with her nails crossed across her chest like an X. The long slash appeared on Setsuka's body as the slashed spot gushed out blood. 

2-points for the Unnamed Crew 
0-For the Ex-Makaosu agents


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 6, 2009)

*With Smirnov and Karl*

Smirnov didn't bleed while he was made of stone but he still felt pain. He grabbed the leg chains and pulled them free from the ground they coiled around him and the other chains came at him drilling again. Smirnov roared and the chains that wrapped around him broke and chain links flew everywhere he quickly clapped his hands in front of him and a sonic boom flew forward throwing the chains backward. He sprinted toward Karl who yanked the chains back to make another retreat he shot one and it bit a window sill and Karl pulled himself into the building. He landed on the ground in the room with a crash. A startled woman screamed out. 

"Calm down madame I'm a marine" Karl said with a finger over his lips

The building shook 

"That fool is going to bring the building down" Karl said under his breath
"Pieter you fool, there are innocent people in here" Karl screamed into the stair well

The shaking stopped momentarily

"*It was you that got them involved*"
"*Come back outside and fight me*"

The building shook one last time as Karl walked back toward the window and jumped out. He was very drained the fight was taking a lot out of him. He knew he couldn't take another hit from Smirnov. He dropped down the the street and looked into a hole in the wall of the building. Suddenly a wall adjacent to the hole broke open and a hand grabbed his neck and head butt him and before he knew what was happening *BOMBA VLASTI* rung out over the thunder. Karl's head slammed into the muddy ground. It was the puddle of water he landed in that probably absorbed some of the impact. He held onto his consciousness by mere threads he felt himself being lifted for another power bomb his chains heads spinning furiously dug into Smirnov's back sending sparks and pieces of rock flying. 

Smirnov screamed out in pain again and dropped Karl to reach for the chains but they were already gone a chain pulled Karl to safety. He stood in the middle of the street his head swimming as the rain drops fell onto his head he would not lose to his cousin again. Smirnov stood there his body in more pain than he ever felt in his life. He didn't prepare for this battle like he usually did. He reached for his gourd but it was on the ship he was barely conscious himself he wasn't accustomed to feeling this much pain. He promised himself he would not lose to Karl though. Thunder rolled and lightning cracked the sky into pieces, Smirnov looked into the distance to see the biggest hurricane he'd ever seen making land fall. If they were caught outside in that who knows what would be the outcome. Smirnov and Karl stared each other down both much to battered to take much more. Karl decided what ever happened he would react and Smirnov stood and decided the same thing

*With Tsubaki*

Tsubaki watched as the hurricane made land fall the *Dark Justice* was just outside of the range of it so there was only rough water and strong winds. 

*With Dreyri and Prince
*
"_BLOOD FLAME STORM_" Dreyri said

He spun Moongarm in front of him and a huge swirling mass of red fire flew toward Prince 

"Dance of 10,000 birds" Prince shouted

10,000 clones of Prince ran forward through the wall of red flames. Prince used the confusion to avoid the huge attack and riddle Dreyri with several stab wounds. Dreyri looked at Prince with a smile

"_If you didn't have the Devil Fruit I would have killed you a long time ago_" Dreyri said taunting Prince

Prince moved forward but Dreyri stood up sword in front of him ready to defend himself.

"_I've never lost_" Dreyri said with a smile
"First time for everything" Prince said and he charged and 

They clashed swords Moongarm glowed with fire once again. Prince used his gauntletted hand to push off Moongarm and to his amazement the fire jumped onto his gauntlet he jumped back and dipped it into a puddle to out it but Blood Flame was barreling toward him he easily dodged it but Dreyri sent several blood slashes behind the Blood Flame. Prince was too fast for any of this to hit him though. He made an illusion of himself getting hit and lying on the ground his clothes on fire being doused by the rain. Dreyri walked toward him with a smile but Prince materialized in front of him and slashed him strait down the middle of his chest leaving a huge gash

"You lose" Prince said leaving Dreyri lying in a puddle of mud and blood.

Dreyri was not done yet he tried to move but realized his body didn't want to move. He just lay there trying to call to Prince but his mouth would not work either. He just looked at Prince walk away from him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

Half a dozen new deckhands all stand in a line in front of Annie and Jessie. Behind them sits _The Infinite Injustice_. 

"Okay so you all know the drill! If ya'll work hard and do your best then maybe one of you can rise beyond the level of a mere fodder!" Annie tells them, pacing back and forth like a drill instructor. 

One of the deckhands raises their hands. He's a tall and gangly fellow who stands almost seven feet tall. 

"Yeah?" Annie asks him. 

"Has that ever happened before, you know deckhands rising to full crewmembers and becoming famous?" 

Annie shakes her head, "Uh uh but you never know. The sun shines on a dogs ass every once in awhile fella," she says with a shrug. 

"Are there any cute boys on the ship?" a girls asks, she about Annie and Jessie's age and they were pleased to finally see a female deckhand make it.

Annie chuckles, "No we ain't got any lookers that's for sure. Stay away from Shin too. He's the half wit with the swords!" 

"Well I think that Tatsu is very good looking," Jessie interjects. 

Annie rolls her eyes, "Anyway let's roll!" She directs the new deckhands to the ship and where their quarters will be.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 6, 2009)

*With Fire and V
*
Simo was solely using his mantra to keep track of the fight V and Fire were moving too fast for his eyes to keep track of. All he could see was the flashes from when their knives clashed. After Fire swallowed the pill she became as fast as if not faster than V but they fought evenly. Simo was still ready for anything, all of a sudden Fire stopped and dropped to the ground and started shrinking back to her normal size. V walked over to her still form and as he was bringing his knife down. Simo shot the knife from his hand. 

V turned his masked face looking up at all the buildings. Simo tried to shoot V but he disappeared. He used his mantra to find V he was a top the bell tower. It was a good thing Simo decided to use the other building. Simo left a heat and gas dial where he was and ran toward another window and shot the bell, V looked right at Simo and jumped toward the room but Simo ran and dived though the window as the building exploded. He rolled on the ground and grabbed Fire and took of running down the street. He kept his flash dial ready and kept his mantra searching for V. Simo just kept running back to the Black sword with Fire in his arms.

"I need to get her to Akawana" Simo thought as he ran


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tetra VS Clemens*

Tetra hurtles towards the earth her arms and legs flailing as she searches for something to break her fall. She drops into a small clump of trees snapping branches beneath her as the ground draws closer and closer. Quickly reaching into her pouch Tetra grabs a few shuuriken and lets them sail. They wrap around a tree and Tetra grabs the ninja wire attached to them slowing her fall dramatically. But because of the rain her hands slip and she crashes to the ground landing hard. She rolls over in pain trying to summon the willpower to stand. "Finished already love?" Clemens says smugly looking down at Tetra.

Clemens drops her dagger down and Tetra rolls attempting to avoid it. But the dagger digs into her thigh and her scream pierces the night. The other dagger races down but Tetra makes a desperate leap and avoids the blade landing hard in the mud. Tetra's head begins to spin from the blood loss and her vision begins to fade. Suddenly a particularly violent flash of lightning illuminates a large hurricane making land fall. Clemens face widens in shock and she looks down at Tetra who lies still in the mud. I don't have time for this Clemens thinks opening a mirror and stepping into it. I have to get everyone off of this island now!

*Marc VS Garrick*

Marc landed on the roof of a house hard, but his momentum caused him to crash through the roof completely wrecking a kitchen. The force he hit the ground with caused the appliances to rattle violently and a fridge toppled over and landed on him. Marc lay there bleeding and in pain, he was barely conscious and he was sure his ribs were broken at this point. He blasted the fridge off of him and willed himself to his feet. Blood poured from his cuts and his ribs felt like they were on fire. Marc leapt from the house and landed in front of Garrick who is puffing at a cigarette laughing. 

Marc's knees wobble as he struggles to stand his breath escaping in short gasps. Garrick walks forward and pushes him over into the sand with his index finger laughing sadistically into the night. Garrick kicks Marc and he slides across the sand blood pouring from his mouth now. In the distance Garrick can spot a massive hurricane about to make land fall and he chuckles to himself darkly. Garrick begins to walk away deciding to allow the hurricane to take care of Marc. But a voice behind him stops him in his tracks. "Don't fucking walk away from me" Marc says weakly. Garrick turns to see Marc on his feet his hands limply at his sides. "You sack of shit, don't you know when to quit?" Garrick growls annoyed.

Marc sheathes his swords and increases the gravity around him falling to his knees under its pressure. He summons what little strength he has left and condenses it into a dark orb in his right hand. Absorbing the orb and forcing it back to his fingers with his left hand Marc looks at Garrick with murderous intent. Marc launches himself at Garrick who is taken aback at the speed Marc can muster in this condition. Garrick grabs Marc's right hand but Marc makes it far enough to touch Garrick on the nose with his right index finger. "Fuck you, Tacto de la muerte" Marc coughs allowing his thumb to fall and touch his index finger. 

The force separates the two men and Marc is sent flying while Garrick slides back a few feet. He laughs at Marc's last ditch attempt unaware that the force broke his nose and blood is streaming down his face. He is a monster Marc thinks from the floor, he doesn't even feel it. Suddenly a mirror appears in front of Garrick and the women that was fighting Tetra steps out. Marc cannot hear her speaking over the howl of the wind but she opens another mirror and she steps into it leaving Garrick behind. Garrick charges at Marc despite the danger of the storm and Marc can only make it to his knees feebly hoping to defend himself. Suddenly before Garrick can deliver what would definitely be the killing blow he falls into a mirror that appears below him. Tetra lost is all Marc can think as he struggle to remain conscious.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen brushes off her damp sand encrusted clothes. Thankfully she had her sword on her person at the time of the storm. She couldn't imagine what she would if she lost her sword, it's almost like a part of her now. 

She listens quietly as this mysterious stranger, apparently their savior, talks about the nature of the island and its current predicament. As he mentions the World Government, Helen's raises a curious eybrow. 

"What does the World Government have to with this?" she asks him. 

The man laughs bitterly, "Oh if only you knew the half of it. You see long ago a team of government scientists came to our island. They said that they were here to study the Volcano unique properties. They were able to place to create a stone that was able to disrupt the Volcano's eruptions. The giant ash cloud that you see in the sky is a aide effect of the process."

Eddy shrugs, "Well that's a good thing isn't it?"

The man nods, "Yes but now a group World Government agents are tying to remove the stone. IF they succeed then this island is doomed..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 6, 2009)

*With Smirnov
*
Smirnov and Karl stood and faced down each other when suddenly a mirror appeared in front of Karl and a woman stepped out and pointed to the hurricane behind him making land fall they talked for a few seconds he stepped into it and disappeared. Smirnov looked around expecting him to reappear somewhere but nothing. He walked over to his coat he was about to pick up his bracelets but if he put them on now he'd bleed to death before he got back to the boat. He wrapped the bracelets in his coat and started to walk toward the boat winds howling through the streets.

*With Dreyri*

Dreyri lay on the ground looking at Prince walk away when a mirror appeared in front of him and a woman came out and started talking to him and he followed her into the mirror. He couldn't move at all but he could see a huge hurricane making land fall.

*With Simo and Fire
*
Simo ran down the street with Fire in his arms he was keeping a bead on V but suddenly another person appeared out of no where and then they both disappeared. Simo didn't have time to think about it all he concentrated on was Fire.

*With Tsubaki
*
A mirror suddenly appeared on the deck of the Dark Justice and Karl staggered out. Tsubaki ran toward him and tried to support him. He was using the chains as crutches to support himself

"Did you win?" She asked expectantly
"The hurricane beat the both of us" Karl replied 

She walked with him to the infirmary 

"If he came back looking like that I wonder how his cousin looked"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

A mirror forms over _*The Dark Justice*_ and Garrick falls out of it, still in the act of delivering the final blow towards Marc. He lands on the deck with a confused face. 

"What the fuck?!" he looks around with the eyes of a madman who has been denied his kill. 

Clemens jumps out of the mirror overhead and lands beside him. She looks down at the ground awkwardly, knowing that he's pissed. "Sir I had no choice but to get you out of there for your own safety. There's a powerful sto....." 

Suddenly Garrick grabs her by the throat and slams her against the railing. "GET ME BACK THERE NOW!!!!!" he screams at the top of his lungs, still crazed with bloodlust.  "I WON'T BE DENIED MY JUSTICE!!"  

Clemens gasps for air, "The storm will...*cough*.....the storm will kill them anyway!" she groans, feeling lightheaded. Her thoughts start to lose focus.  

"OH THE STORM WILL KILL THEM ANYWAY HUH?" Garrick retorts, still applying pressure to her throat. "WELL SCORE ONE FOR FUCKIN MOTHER NATURE......BUT WHAT ABOUT ME!?!??"

Clemens begins to lose consciousness as the air supply to her brain shuts down. She looks over at Prince, who stands off to the side, with pleading eyes but he turns his back on her and walks away. 

She looks back at Garrick, "Sir please..." she moans weakly. For a brief moment it seems that Garrick actually will kill her but then suddenly an alarm goes off across the boat, and deckhands begin running back and forth. 

The helmsman signals Garrick from the wheelhouse, "SIR WE NEED TO SHOVE OFF IMMEDIATELY!!" he yells. Garrick looks out in the distance and stares at one of the biggest storm fronts he's ever seen. In the distance monstrous waves crash about. 

"WE NEED TO LEAVE NOW SIR!!" the Marine yells. 

Garrick grumbles a curse under his breath and lets Clemens go. She slumps to the deck in a heap, unmoving and still. *The Dark Justice* sets full sail and cruises out of the docks. Garrick however stands at the railing staring with insane eyes at the ship of the Black Sword Pirates. He hopes that the storm doesn't kill them because he certainly will.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 6, 2009)

*With Marc*

The storm makes land fall whipping up trees and destroying buildings as it moves along the island. Marc lays in a heap on the sand, it takes a monstrous effort on his part just to sheath his swords so he doesn't loose them should he be tossed. Marc lies there bleeding out reflecting on his loss, no not a loss, annihilation at the hands of Garrick. "Sorry father" Marc chokes over the blood streaming from his mouth, "I couldn't carry on your legacy." But before Marc can pass out something in the back of his brain kicks him. _Your nakama are dying!_ a voice says somewhere in his head, _will you sit here feeling sorry for yourself while this happens?_ Marc feels his brain jolted back to consciousness at the thought of his crew dying. "Like fuck I will let that happen" Marc says forcing himself to his feet.

Marc body screamed in agony as he decreased the gravity around him and flung himself into the air. The rain and wind stung his eyes as he strained to catch a glimpse of his crew. Fighting against the storm Marc finally caught a glimps of Dreyri face down in the mud. Landing next to him Marc hoisted him on to his shoulder, even in the low gravity atmosphere Marc could feel his body, especially his ribs protesting. Marc launches himself into the air again scouring the ground for his crew. He can make out Smirnov's massive shape making his way back to the ship and Simo carrying fire but he begins to panic when he doesn't see Tetra. Just when he is about to accept the fact she might have died and was swept away by the storm he spots her under a tree. Landing clumsily because of his injuries he scoops her up adjusts Dreyri and makes for the ship. 

Landing on the deck roughly Marc discovers his body refuses to entertain his insanity anymore and he is unable to move. Luckily the noise of him landing on deck brings Akawana up top and she screams loudly when she sees the state he is in. "WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO YOURSELF?!" she shrieks frantically. Luckily I have been training my power Akawana thinks to herself trying to remain calm. She raises Marc into the air on her shield like a stretcher walking with him towards the door that leads below. But Marc grabs her arm and she turns to look at him confused. "Them first" he croaks pointing at Tetra and Dreyri. "HAVE YOU LOST YOUR MIND?!" Akawana roars annoyed at Marc's stupidity. "I said them first" Marc demands rolling off of the shield hitting the deck causing himself to pass out.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 6, 2009)

*Nonki*

The ship's lookout started to scream, "Sir!  The island is within sight!  I can make view of the Pirate ships!  Shall we begin to prepare for landing on the island?"

Joseph looked at the lookout, "Yes we shall begin."

*Raida Isle Fortress*

It's been a day since the start of the attack on Raida Isle.  The island's inhabitants have taken shelter in a small fortress that has been prepared for this sort of situation.  However the Island's Guard were not prepared for these kinds of numbers.  The Elite Guard of the Island could only do so much.

Tendou and the rest of the Elite Guard were sitting in a room, "Sir, we've received word that a Marine Crew will arrive today."

The Captain rose his head a little bit, "That's excellent to hear.  We shall soon begin our counterattack.  Tendou; yourself, Souji, and Tsuka will leave lead a small group of guardsmen out of the fortress and begin your attack outside.  Myself, Tai, Ryo, and Kagami will stay inside for now.  If I feel your group needs help, Tai will go to help you.  Good luck."

All of the Elite Guards stood up and saluted each other, *"Sir."*

Outside of the room Tsuka rounded up thirty five guards and began a speech, "I'm not sure if all of us are going to make it.  We are going to be the essential part to our counterattack.  You've probably seen the Pirates' numbers.  Let's move out.  Tendou!  Souji!  We're gonna go in at full strength.  Transform!"

"Transform!"

"Transform!"

Tsuka's body changed to a reddish-brown color and his legs began to curve and he had slight jagged edges on his calves.  His eyes became large and buglike, but he still stood upright.  Tsuka pulled out two daggers from the back of his belt and clenched them tightly.

Souji's body became maroonish and he grew two pincers on his cheeks.  Souji's body shined in the sun and it acted as a light armor.  He took off two sickles that were strapped to his back and looked enraged.

Tendou holds his sword and begins his transformation.  His body becomes jet black and his horn is the size of half of his body, "Shit.  Damn horn.  Tsuka, I want to try something."

Tsuka smirked, "What do you have in mind?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 6, 2009)

Makaosu Meeting
Darver made his way back to the large meeting table after pacing around the room and placed his hands behind his back. He examined the blueprints for the Makaosu's new weapon. "So, our initial plan is to assault one of the Everett bases to gain some of their resources for building this weapon." Darver said as everyone observed the giant blueprint.

"Everett is an extremely powerful organization with numerous hidden bases, but we have allies inside Everett who'll aid us quite nicely." Darver said as he thought of Jack and his offer. "We'll attack 3 days from now so go prepare for the mission. As always, I expect nothing less than complete success." Darver's harsh eyes mulled over everyone in the room to show his serious nature.

"Dismissed." Darver suddenly started to leave the main meeting dome with a den den mushi in his hand. He was contacting someone, someone from Everett. That someone was Jack.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 6, 2009)

With Shin and Anglora

The battle was over and two caught their breath, Shin calmed down and deactivated the Solar Surge.Steam stopped rising from his skin and and his skin tone turned back to it's normal pale tone."You did good Angy-chan."Shin praised Anglora's performance, he would've been a goner without her and he knew it.This meant once again doubling his training efforts.

"Keep it up and you can become my First Mate someday."He motioned her to follow him."Let's head back to the Infinite before Annie starts worrying about me."And with that the swordsman headed back to the Infinite, assuming Anglora was right behind him.

With Tatsu and Alph.

"Ah that is better."Alph was relieved that his head was attached again and though the link between the head and body was still far from perfect at least he had regained his senses again, he really should make some back up sensory systems in his body for situations like these.Losing your head wasn't as unlikely as you might think, at least not for Alph.

"Wait."Alph patted his face, well he was going for his face but it turned out to be the back of his head."Let me correct that."And with a rather gruesome move he seemingly broke his own neck and spun his head around.He quickly performed some quick repairs with the tools hidden in his fingers and was then ready to ho.

"I propose we head back to the Infinite Injustice."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

The Monarch Pirates land on Harhar, where the crew worked on repairing the ship and patching up the injured. Surprisingly no one died in the skirmish, but so many of the crew were stuffed inside the infirmary that the ship doctor wished a few of them did to make room for the other injured. 

Rek and Matyr were on deck, watching as several crewmen and Ruru pry the metal box open with crowbars.

"So what do you think is in it, Rek?" Matyr asked, squatting on the floor as he watched the others do all the work. He was chewing on a bagel, as all that watching made him hungry. The young engineer/noble began to think of what the box could hold. "A talking wrench would be awesome." He thought.

"It could be gold, but we already have enough of that." Rek replied, sipping some tea. "I hope it's exotic tea." 

As the two watch the box being opened Yumi passed by, wearing a red kimono. Cass was with her, but the sniper was wearing her usual black overcoat with a simple shirt of a random color and knee-high pants underneath. Several other crewmen followed as well, most of them women. "We're going to go buy supplies." Yumi said.

"Be sure to buy some toothpaste." Rek told them before they left.

"I wonder what's in that box..." Cass wondered. She began to think of a giant vase of glass, that no matter how hard she hit it the glass would never break. "I could ride through a river of magma with it..." 

"Whatever it is I hope it's something we can use." The revolutionary told Cass. Yumi began to walk briskly, staying ahead of the rest. Her cheeks reddened as she imagined Yoh being inside the box, tied up in chains. "Yoh-san..." Blood began to fall out of her right nostril, but she hid it quickly with her kimono's long sleeve.


A few more minutes passed and the box was still not open. " This is getting uninteresting. I think I'll go see the sights." Rek left the ship, and began to think of what's inside the box. "Yes...I've always wanted my own set of singing koala dolls. Or rare tea. But I'd rather have the koalas."

Jun was inside the crow's throne, watching Ruru and the others open the box. The warrior imagined that the box contained a punching bag with Rek's face on it, but then she remembered that Rek had a portrait of himself inside the library. Almost smiling, she left the crow's throne to get Rek's portrait and some tape.

Elza lounged on the roof of the navigation room, soaking up the sunlight. "I really need something to do..." She sat up, and saw Ruru and the rest trying to open the box. "I wish that box had flan." The dragon girl mused before lying down again and soaking up the afternoon sun.

Cass and Yumi reached Harhar's market after 10 more minutes of walking. It was a large enough place, where the primary produce they sold were cabbages grown on the island. 

The crewmen that were with them lined up infront of Yumi, who began marching back and forth in front of them like a drill instructor.
"Alright, warriors of Nihon! You have a daunting task ahead of you! Today, you shall buy the nourishment that will fuel us to victory!" Yumi raised her arm, clenching her fist. "Remember always to pick the tomatoes as red as the burning blood in your veins, and to never take the ones bruised with tyranny! Onward, children of Nihon! Onward to the butcher shop!" The nihonese crewmen charged towards the shops, crying 'Nihon Banzai' as they did so. 

Cass looked at Yumi with wide eyes. "Epic speeches motivates anyone to do otherwise uninteresting things." While the crewmen shopped, Cass and Yumi entered a coffee shop outside the market. 


Yumi ordered two capuccinos, and after recieving their coffe sat on chairs facing counter-style tables. They sat next to a marine captain, who payed them no heed and was writing reports. "More coffee!" The captain yelled, and at once a server approached him and gave him some. The captain drank it all in one sitting and resumed writing. "Damn it,there's so much to edit these days. Have to submit these corrections by today..." The marine placed down some wanted signs of the latest bounties, as well as pictures of prominent marines, on his right, next to Cass, and continued writing. 

Cass looked at the pictures, noticing the face of Garrick on one of them, a humorless look on his face. The tagline 'Hero of Justice' was written on the borders of the photo. Her eyes then fell on the picture of a handsome young man on a bounty poster under Garrick's photo. The bounty poster had the tagline "The Rapist" on it. 

A loud noise outside and what sounded like a man screaming in Nihonese made Yumi sigh. "It seems like they're a little too enthusiastic. I'll go calm them down." She went outside the coffee shop and headed for where the voice came from.

After she had left Cass looked at the two photos again. She took out a pen and a journal from her coat, and began to write herself.  

"The hero's forbidden love." She jotted down as a title. She looked at the photos again, and began to write rapidly.

Rek was nearing the market, bored out of his wits. He was in the mood for mischief. He sees the marine inside the coffee shop, and then sees Yumi fighting off an angry shopkeeper with a fish. "Tempting..." Rek was about to walk towards Yumi, when he saw Cass sitting next to the marine, blushing a bit as she was writing.

"This looks more interesting." Rek enters the coffee shop, and tries to peek at what Cass is writing. 

"Don't look!" She yelped, hiding the journal from Rek.

"Fine Cass, I won't look." Rek told her. He turned around, smirking. He had managed to see the title, and he found this intriguing. He also found the marine next to Cass interesting, as stacks of photos and papers were placed around him.

The young noble ordered some coffee, and watched the two write.

"More coffee!" The marine yelled. He was given one immiediately by a server. The young noble grinned, a plan forming in his mind. 

A few hours later Cass and the Marine were still there. Outside Yumi was now arguing with a vendor while scolding one of the crewmen at once. Rek was tempted to intervene, but decided to keep watch on the marine.

"Interesting... the marine orders coffee every 10 minutes. Anticipating this, the server prepares a cup 3 minutes before he orders. The coffee requires 1 to one and a half minutes to prepare, and another minute and a half to cool down to how the marine likes it." The young noble sipped some tea before returning to his train of thought. "Yes...I could do that."

6 and a half minutes after the marine had last ordered coffee Rek stood up and went by the counter. "One coffee please." The server was already preparing another cup for the marine. 

A minute afterwards the server placed the cup on the counter. "Here you go sir." The server said. Rek smiled, and began to twirl the coffee, placing a mixture he got from a vial under his sleeve. A minute and a half later the server places another cup, preparing for when the marine orders again. The young noble made his move. "Pardon me miss..." Rek moves his arm, knocking the marine's coffee down. 1 minute till the marine orders his coffee

"How clumsy of me." Rek said, feigning an apologetic tone. 

"Oh no, I gotta fix the marine up another one!" The server said. 

"It was my fault. Let him have mine." Rek told the server with a false frown. "Careful now, I placed some milk in that, so he might not get as much of a boost as normal coffee would.

"WHERE'S MY COFFEE!?" The marine yelled. The server took Rek's cup, smiling to him as a sign of thanks before giving the cup to the marine. After that Rek walked up to Cass, making sure he didn't look at her work. From under his sleeve he readied a vial, which contained a small worm.

A minute later the marine fell to the floor, unconcsious. "Couldn't handle the milk." Rek said smugly. Cass and most of the people inside looked at the unconcsious marine, while the owner of the store called a doctor. "How uninteresting." Rek stretched his arm, feigning a yawn, and placed the worm under Cass's clothes. 

The sniper panicked, trying to get the worm out of her clothes. "Get it off me, get it off me!" She ran around, trying in vain to get the worm off of her. While she wasn't looking Rek looked at the work she was doing, and grinned. "Have to do this quick." He thought. The young noble ripped 3 pages off of the journal and closed it. He placed the torn pages inside the pile of paperwork the marine was doing, and smirked.  


"I'll be heading back to the ship, Cass." Rek told her, leaving.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 6, 2009)

Fluck stretched out his hand and shouted, "Chaotic Probability!" The waves themselves obeyed his command and pushed their boat haphazardly towards Christopher's modest vessel. The bounty hunter was clearly disconcerted at this sudden development and attempted to direct several jets of water at Fluck and Larissa's boat. However, Fluck had affected the probability of the waves' movement around Christopher's boat as well and the bounty hunter's aim was thrown off by the rough rocking of the boat, causing his attacks to fly wide.

"Larissa, that pipe guy isn't a bad fighter...Would it be possible for you to hold him down so we can talk?" Fluck asked. Larissa observed Christopher carefully as they advanced swiftly towards him._ "It shouldn't be a problem,"_ she said. "That's good," Fluck replied, grinning. The chaos man snapped his fingers, and the currents shifted, causing the two tiny vessels to collide head-on. Larissa was prepared and jumped easily over to Christopher's boat, unsheathing her sword in mid-air. The pipeman tried to bash her skull in with his right pipe but she deflected it almost effortlessly and tripped him with her scabbard, pointing the blade towards his throat.

Fluck, too, stepped over onto the other boat and squat down so that he was close to Christopher. "Well done, Larissa," Fluck said. The first mate merely bowed her head in acknowledgement. "Damn," Christopher muttered under his breath. "Why do you keep trying to attack me, anryway? I've never done anything to you," Fluck asked. "I'm a bounty hunter, kid. It's my job to capture pirates."

"That's a pity. I was hoping you'd join my crew."

Larissa raised her eyebrow. _"Really now. You didn't tell _me_ about this at all, Fluck,"_ she said dangerously.

"Well, whatever it is, I won't join a bunch of pirates, kid," Christopher said. "A bunch?"

The bounty hunter rolled his eyes in an extremely immature manner. "A couple, then."

"Well, I don't suppose it's easy to convince you. What are you doing around here, anyway?"

"Hunting pirates like yourself, obviously." the bounty hunter replied. 

Fluck thought about it for a moment or two, a plan forming inside his head.

"Hm. I have a proposal for you. All you need to do is turn us in into a Marine base and collect our bounty. You'll get money for free and we can easily break free after that and rob the place."

Both Larissa and Christopher said nothing, aghast at this sudden idea. "I always thought you were somewhat a good guy, even if you were a pirate...," Christopher whispered. Larissa merely shook her head in disappointment. 

"Hey, don't jump to conclusions. We all know that there are good marines and there are corrupt marines. You're a bounty hunter, aren't you? You should have have had plenty of dealings with marines. Don't tell me you've never wanted to pay back some of those bastard working against real Justice?" Fluck asked, leaning close and looking Christopher straight in the eye. The bounty hunter stared back unflinchingly. 

_"Well, even if you say that, if he goes along with the plan he'll be branded as a pirate, too. It's not something he can agree with, Captain,"_ Larissa said.

"It'll be fine if he just leads us there, then. Money isn't important to you, is it?" Fluck asked, turning around to face Christopher.

Christopher closed his eyes as though in deep thought for a whole minute.

"Let me go, I'll lead you there."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 6, 2009)

*With the Black Sword Pirates*

Simo reached back to the ship to see Marc lying and Dreyri lying on the deck. He ignores them and bolts for the infirmary with fire. He got there and sees Akawana starting treatment on Tetra. 

"Where should I put her?" Simo said 

Akawana looked around frantically anywhere i'll get to her after she seems to be the least injured.

"I'll go bring Marc and Drey down here"
"Where is Smirnov?"
"I don't knoww" Akawana answered
"He didn't come back" 

Simo ran back to the deck the boat was being tossed about wildly by the waves, he lifted Marc and carried him to the infirmary. He went back for Dreyri who had pulled himself up using the railing

"_Where is the ole man?_" Dreyri said weakly
"I don't know, I'll carry you to get treatment and go look for him" 

Simo assisted Dreyri to the infirmary. Akawana was looking over Marc she seemed to be finished with Tetra and Fire. 

"I'm going to look for Smirnov" Simo said

The deck started creaking and squealing and Simo looked up remembering the sounds of Garrick landing. He reached out with his mantra 

"Smirnov is up there" Simo said 

There was suddenly a loud thud and Simo raced up to see Smirnov lying in a pool of blood. 

"AKAWANAAAA!!!!" Simo shouted

She raced up onto the deck 

"He's losing so much blood"
"This is a nightmare" Akawana said as a shield materialized underneath him and lifted him into the air.
"Is there anything I can do to help" Simo asked
"Move Fire and Tetra to their rooms" 

Simo did as he was told, neither of them were badly injured compared to Marc Smirnov and Dreyri at least. Simo sat outside the door to the infirmary for hours when Akawana finally came out

"They will live" She said with a sigh
"They can't be human" She said with a small smile
"They will all be out for a few days at least"
"That's better than any alternative" Simo said returning the smile
"How is Hawthorne?" Simo asked
"He'll be fine, I don't think he'll ever have use of his eye again"
"He'll live" Simo said tapping his own eye patch
"I never did ask you what's wrong with your eye" Akawana said to him curiously him
"Nothing" Simo said with a smile
"Why the eye patch then?"
"It looks cool" Simo said with a smile

Akawana shook her head

"Watch them for me" Akawana said 
"I need a bath, i'm covered in blood"
"Will do" Simo said getting to his feet and walking into the infirmary

*With The Angel Pirates*

Nicobi sat on the ground listening to the man's tale

"Yes but now a group World Government agents are tying to remove the stone. IF they succeed then this island is doomed..." 

The crew looked at Eddy and there was an unspoken agreement, Nicobi got to his feet

"Well Eddy, from that look in your eyes I know where this is going"

Eddy smiled with a maniacal look on his face

"We have work to do Angel Pirates" Nicobi said smiling
"Let us at least accept this man's hospitality first and recover" Mathias said

Mathias was usually the voice of reason on the crew

"Mathias is right" Helen said
"I don't know how effective we'll be in this state"
"We rest then we help these people" Nicobi said
"This sounds like fun, remember when Eddy saved your Kingdom Nic there was a big feast with lots of eating and drinking and dancing that was so much fun I hope there is a big feast here..." Sanya started

Nicobi put an hand on her shoulder

"Lets not get to ahead of ourselves" Nicobi said with a smile
"Lead the way to town" Mathias said looking at the leader

*With Su lin*

They made good time to the Makaosu base they reached the border of the island with the numerous whirl pools. 

"You will stay here and await my orders" Su lin said looking at her band of merceneries
"Tervor you are in charge until further notice, Jones is your second"
"Yes Mistress" Jones said with a nod
"Got it" Trevor repiled with a smirk
"Prepare the long range grappling cannon"
"I want it embedded in the cliff face" Su lin said 

A few minutes later

*BOOOM*

A harpoon attached to a thick rope shot out and planted itself into the cliff face overlooking the whirlpools. Su lin hopped onto the rope and ran along it until she reached the cliff face and she started hopping up on rocks until she reached to the top of the cliff. She was surrounded by a group of guards, she jumped into the air and sprayed needles and they fell. She didn't use a killing disease this time. She used one that paralyzed the muscles she landed and walked into the base as she lit a cigarette. She walked the corridors waiting to be noticed by someone other than a low level guard.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 6, 2009)

At the Baseball Game-

Kama steps up to the plate, swinging his bat around confidently, "This'll be no problem," The crowd could be heard talking among themselves, "Is that a ninja?" "What's a ninja doing in Pirate Baseball?" "Bet he sucks," Kama turns to the crowd, "SHUT UP!"

He gets ready to swing, "I'll show them how ninjas play," the ball is shot and Kama swings and makes contact, but the crowd sees two round objects flying towards the outfield, "Is that a bomb!" someone shouts, "Smoke bomb," Kama says making his way to first. 

The bomb hits the ground well before the ball, causing smoke to cover the field. The outfielders all cough, one swings around his glove, trying to blow the smoke away when he feels something land in his hand.

Kama approaches home plate when the ump yells, "OUT!" Kama turns to the offical, "What!" he then points to the outfielder, holding the ball firmly in his glove, "Damn it..." he says walking to the bench depressed, "Little Tree Pirates! Take the field!"

With Tatsu and Alph-

Tatsu turns away when Alph turns his head to the correct direction, "Please, never do that again," he says holding his stomach, "Let's get back to the ship," he says transforming. He takes off into the sky, but only makes it a few feet before falling back down, "Ugh, guess I'm more tired than I thought. Walking works nicely too," he says heading back to the Infinite on foot.

*Nonki*

They dock their ship and the main members of the crew step off first, "Alright, everyone come with us, except for you," Joseph says pointing at a Marine with a mop in his hand, "Mop Marine, you stay and guard the ship,"

Hana hits him over the head, "That's not his name, you can't just name people by what they're holding," Joseph protests, "But Slice Slice Marine, what about them?" he says pointing to Hammer Marine and Rifle Marine, "They're exceptions, AND DID YOU FORGET MY NAME!" She shouts and then proceeds to beat him senseless.

"Swry, rits bween a wyle," (Sorry, it's been a while) Eric facepalms, "Let's just go already," he crosses his arms, "I can just tell there are plenty of pirates here that I can take down..." he says leading the group forward, "Hey! That's my job!" Joseph shouts walking in front of Eric.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

_The Makaosu Base..._
A boat the color of ebony cruises towards the Makaosu base under its own power, without sails of any sort. Jack sits int he center of the boat drinking a cup of coffee and reading the days newspaper. As far as the Company knows he's just out on another routine mission. 

Jack docks the boat on the far side of the island, hidden from prying eyes. Then he makes his way towards the Makaosu base. "I wonder how Darver is doing," he mutters to himself. 

_With The Angel Pirates..._
The crew had been lead to the town by the mysterious stranger who had "saved" them. The townsfolk were pleasant all in all and very welcoming. One of them had invited the crew into their house to eat a meal, which of course Eddy just couldn't turn down. 

Helen looks up at the smoldering Volcano in the distance as it belches black smoke into the sky. "What a strange place to live..." she mutters before following her crew into the house. Eddy is already inside stuffing his mouth.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

Hawthorne lays back in bed in his cabin aboard *The Dark Justice*. A hand drapes around his chest and Clemens tilts her face onto his shoulder, smiling at him. 

"I'm glad you're a member of this crew now," she tells Hawthorne. "You don't know what's it's like having to deal with Garrick and....his impulses," she says with a shudder. 

Hawthorne frowns, "We'll change this crew for the better I promise..."  

"No we won't," Clemens replies softly. 

Hawthorne looks over at Clemens quizzically and his eyes widen in horror as he sees a gaping, smoldering hole where her left eye should be. "BEV?!" 

"I used you, you idiot!!!" she screams with laughter as blood seeps down her face.

"NOOOOO!" Hawthorne yells as he awakens from his bunk aboard the infirmary aboard the Black Sword pirate ship. Hawthorne sits up boltright taking stock of his surroundings. He immediately touches his left eye, but there is a thick bandage wrapped around the left side of his head.  

He looks over to his left and sees Marc, Smirnov, and Dreyri, laying nearby, their condition looks even worse then his own. "What...what happened?" he mutters. The last thing he had remembered was that demon Garrick rising out of the deck and pummeling him to a bloody mess but then he barely remembers that someone had grabbed him and gotten him out of Garrick's range before he could make him a eunuch....literally. 

"Did they get hurt trying to defend me?" he wonders, feeling suddenly tremendously guilty. He gets off his bunk and walks towards them, looking at their vital signs. It seems that Akawana had tended to them well, no surprise there. 

Hawthorne looks down at the floor and shakes his head, "I'm sorry for what happened," he mutters. He looks at Marc in particular, "I'll never forget what you did for me...what you all did for me...." He doesn't even know if they can hear him but it just had to be said.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 6, 2009)

With Tatsu and Alph

Tatsu had proposed to walk, which they did, Alph wasn't in any shape for flying and neither was Tatsu so it was a longer then normal journey but eventually they had made their way back to the Infinite.Shin and Anglora arrived not much later and with that the crew was complete again.

"Who are these people?"Shin asked, the many unfamiliar faces were noticed by him.New fodder perhaps?To replace those that had been lost in the battles before?

With the Gunsmoke pirates

The greatly outnumbered pirates got to work, the four strongest crew members had now joined them and turned the tide of the battle.While Val and Nate started taking down the fodder level opponents, with great skill, while Sam and Candy took on the gang's leader and his second in command.

The second in command was a large man with similar leather biker clothing like the rest of the gang member,named Mad Dog, a man with a green mohawk and was clutching an oversized tire iron in his hand.The was no push over and as Sam fired at him, the man just batted the bullets away with the tire iron like it was a baseball bat and he was batting away baseballs.

Mad Dog kept getting closer and closer to Sam until he was in batting range and then smashed Sam right in the face with his weapon and sent the captain flying trough a statue and then later trough the wall of a clothing store."Damn that hurt."Sam was okay, he flashed the black shiny teeth that he used to block the brunt of the attack, he activated his powers right before he got batted away and the hardness protected him from any serious damage.

"Ladies."He just realized where he was, right in between two clothing stalls where two females were busy changing clothes.Like a gentleman he took of his hat for the two ladies and then got back up again."I might need to go at it differently."He decided to use a different kind of ammunition from now on, buckshot rounds might be more succesfull.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

Dave sees Shin arrive from his battle. He begins claps his hands with glee. Unfortunately it sounds more like a dull thud because of the full body cast that he has on. He rounds up all the new Deckhands and points out Shin to them.

"That brave and noble hero is one of our Captains. The great Shin-sama, master swordsman and warrior extraordinaire and a good nakama of mine!" 

All the deckhands looks at Shin with impressed eyes. "Clap for him everyone! Clap, clap, clap, for our hero!" Dave exclaims and the deckhands start clapping. 

Annie looks at the display with a blank disbelieving face, "Ugh! I think I'm gonna hurl!" she exclaims.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 6, 2009)

Makaosu Base
Darver casually walked through the halls of the main meeting dome after leaving the meeting. Of course he wore his trademark indifferent expression. Though, as he walked, he ran into a woman who happened to be smoking a cigarette. Darver stopped in front of the woman and glared at her for a moment. "I presume you're Su Lin Ji?" Darver said as he observed the woman.

Though, just as Su Lin was about to answer, the expression on Darver's face dramatically changed. He had a look of extreme shook on his face. "That presence...... it's undeniable!" Darver said as his eyes widened a bit. "I didn't expect that man to arrive here so soon." Darver said as he began to walk past Su Lin at a much faster pace, his black and silver coat on his shoulders swaying as he walked. "I'm sorry, but I must be going. This is a matter of utmost importance. Acquaint yourself with each of the Elite agents. They're up ahead." A hurried Darver spat out quickly.

Darver exited the main dome and produced to walk towards the shore of the base at an extremely fast past. Many of the tero stopped bowed in his wake as Darver walked past them. It was a rare site to see the Makaosu leader up and about like this. As Darver approached the shore he saw a large crowd of tero aiming numerous guns and swords at one opponent who apparently infiltrated the base. About 100 of them surrounded this intruder. Darver could clearly see who the opponent was. 

"Drop your wea-" Darver was cut off as each of the tero fell to the ground foaming at the mouth. The ground cracked dangerously, the ocean's waves receded suddenly and Darver's coat on his shoulders suddenly swayed in the wind dangerously. Jack stood in the midst of this with a slight grin on his face.

"So you've come, Jack." Darver said eyeing the Everett Agent and the only man to hand him a defeat to this date.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

Jack nods at Darver and walks towards him, casually stepping over the scores of bodies on the ground. 

"You need better soldiers," Jack mutters. He slowly reaches inside his coat pocket and grins at Darver, showing him that he's not drawing for a weapon. Instead he pulls out a folder. 

"I don't have much time before they check up on me again, so I'll make this brief," he hands the folder to Darver. "This is a detailed list and schematics of most of the companies secret bases. As well as the profiles of several of our top agents."

"Do what you will with them but all I can do is supply you with information at the moment. Mr. Everret no longer trusts me." he tells the Makaosu leader.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 6, 2009)

*Aboard the Black Sword
*
Fire heard movement inside the infirmary and stood up expectantly with Cloud and Storm sitting on either side of her. Hawthorne stepped out the door, she was slightly disappointed it was him but she still moved forward and hugged him. 

"I'm glad to see you are OK she said"
"You'll put me right back inside if you squeeze me so hard" Hawthorne said jovially

Fire released him and looked up at him

"How is everyone else?"
"Still sleeping" He answered
"I'm going up on deck to get some air" He said as he walked past her as she looked at his back
"I'm sorry we couldn't protect you" Fire said softly at Hawthorne's back
"Nonsense, if it weren't for you guys I would be dead" He said looking over his shoulder

*With The Angel Pirates*

Nicobi sat and watched Eddy full his face with food eating everything he got his hands on. Just the sight was making him lose his appetite. He got up and carried his food outside to eat without having to see Eddy eat. He sat on the door step and started to eat. He looked up at the volcano belching smoke into the sky. 

"Do you really think you can do anything to help up?" Came a voice from behind him

It was the owner of the house they crew stayed in

"I mean it's the world government, what can you really do?"
"We can fight" Nicobi said looking up
"Eddy saved my kingdom from persecution by a tyrant"
"The WG knew what was happening there and did nothing to help"
"For years my people suffered in slavery"
"I'm free now"
"This may not be the same situation but we will do our best to protect your town"
"Thank you very much" the man answered with a big smile

Nicobi sat there wondering he didn't know exactly what they could do to help the people in the long run. They could fight off the WG agents that were at the island now but how could they fix the problem of the volcano. 

"I don't know exactly how Eddy's powers work but maybe he can do something about it" Nicobi said softly as he looked up at the volcano

*Aboard the Dark Justice
*
Karl lay in his own bed quite a few of his bones was broken. Thinking back he didn't know how he fought for so long with so many broken bones. He looked across to see Tsubaki reading a book.

"What are you reading?" Karl said sitting up
"A book of dangerous plants and flowers" Tsubaki said smiling
"Why are you reading that?" Karl asked
"Because I can only grow plants I know" She answered
"I'm expanding my arsenal" She said with a smile
"Well i'll give you a bit of advice"
"Start thinking about what plants you would use for varying situations so when you get in said situations you will be able to react faster"
"Thanks for the advice Lt. Smirnov" Tsubaki said with a smile

A low ranking Marine knocked and stuck his head in the room

"Meeting in Captain Garrick's Office now Lt. Smirnov you are to report immediately" 
"Thank you private" Karl said rising 
"Tsubaki help me put on my shirt and coat please" Karl said as the marine closed the door

*At the Makaosu Base*

Su lin felt a presence as Darver rudely brushed her off. She spun to look down the corridor but she couldn't see who was giving off such a strong aura. She walked down the hall and saw a number of people

"Makoto nice to see you again" She said with a smile
"I'm Su Lin Ji, pleased to make your acquaintance" She said regarding the group with her usual smile


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2009)

"Ok! positions!" Jason turns to the kid. "Um, Eve, Belle and Rex, cover the bases, Bolt James and Sparky cover the outfield, nolan pitch and Jason catch""I don't swing that way," Nolan comments. "THAT'S A BAD JOKE!" the crowd shouts. "WHAT THE HELL WILL I DO!?" Kama yells at the kid. "Eh? I didn't even notice you.." WHAM! Kama fell to the ground. "I guess you can be the coach." Kama's eye lit up. "That means... I'm in charge right!?" The kid nods. "I will do well not to let this almighty gift go to my head." He nods.

With the Reaper's

The came across the tall island, Cannons could be seen aimed at them already. "I see, they saw us coming." Grim sighed. "Well That's fine." He held up his hands. "Dream cloud." He fires a bunch of pink clouds at the open areas of the tower and slowly marines could be heard dropping like flies. "I love the smell shark bait in the morning."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2009)

_*The Dark Justice....*_
Garrick stands on deck looking out at the ocean. They had sweeped the entire area looking for the Black Sword Pirates after the storm had diminished, but had not found a trace of them. 

"Fuckin lucky bastards....I was one punch away from smashing his face in....lucky motherfuckers.....just wait until I found you sons a bitches..."  Garrick keeps grumbling words under his breath like a crazy person. He grips the railing so tightly that the wood cracks under his grip into splinters. 

Garrick takes one last look at the horizon and spins around walking off towards his office. 

Belowdeck, Clemens walks down one of the corridors with a grim look on her face. After Garrick had almost chocked her to death she had spent the night in the medical bay and didn't wake up until morning. It was a nightmarish sleep to say the least. She keeps replaying Hawthorne's bloodied face in her mind and she shudders. 

As she turns the corner she intercepts Karl in the hallway. She already knows where he's headed because she was headed over there herself. "Good day Lieutenant," she tells him. 

Karl nods at her, "Commander..." 

Clemens seems to consider something in her mind as if debating something. "Tell me Lieutenant do you think that I made a mistake in moving us to safety before we had finished the job?" she asks him. 

_Elsewhere...._
Hawthorne stares at Fire still feeling guilty over what happened. He remembers it wasn't that long ago that she wanted to kill him he thinks ironically. 

If he hadn't of joined the crew then Garrick probably wouldn't have bothered to hunt them down. He heads up to the deck and looks out at the ocean. He's still getting used to viewing the world with just one eye. He briefly touches the bandage around his left eye and sighs. 

"I'll probably never be able to see with it again..." he mutters to himself. He plans on asking Simo for some advice on how he adjusted to the change in depth perception. 

Well maybe this isn't a bad thing he thinks....maybe I can use this opportunity to give myself an upgrade.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 6, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias ate his meal rather slowly and more civilized compared to the monstrous eating ways of his captain. Everyone in the room couldn't help but notice Eddy eat. A sweat drop appeared on the back of Mathias head as he turned to the man they met at the bay.

"You'll have to excuse him..." Mathias said smiling in a friendly manner. "Hahaha! It's fine you know. My wife enjoys seeing someone eat her cooking with such gusto." The man replied. By the way, I Waldo, the mayor of this village." Waldo said introducing himself to the pirates.

Mathias bowed his head in honor. "Pleasure to meet your acquaintance. I'm Mathias, that's Sanya, Helen, Nicobi just left outside and that's our captain, Traver D. Eddy." Mathias said introducing the crew. "So, if you don't mind, would you explain what's going on here? What did you mean by the government is the cause of your agony?" Mathias said as he questioned Waldo.

Waldo sighed deeply, a sigh that could preach for days about how much a man's been through. "Well, this all started when the government sent some weird rock over to this island to stop the eruption of the volcano from destroying us. As a World government country, the WG had an obligation to maintain our safety. And surprisingly, the mysterious rock prevented the eruption of the great volcano! The sky was not always covered in ash. This was once a very beautiful oasis. 

Though, one day, a 'world noble' paid our island a visit, wanting to view the volcano. On his trip, our former mayor was to be the world noble's guide, touring him around this beautiful island. The mayor made the fatal mistake of touching the world noble and was shot and killed in cold blood for nothing. The World Government did nothing to punish this world noble. We as a people turned our backs on the Government. We could not bare living under such an unjust flag. Soon after we became anti- world government, the volcano started spewing ash clouds into the sky, casting us into darkness. And now as we speak, a party of WG agents are on their way to remove the rock. Waldo said gravely.

Mathias listened intently and even Eddy stopped eating to listen to the story.  "We'll send those bastards back to where they came from! How could they be so cruel?" Eddy said as anger was overcoming him. 

"Simply put, they are corrupted Eddy-san." Mathias said crossing his arms. "Well, this island won't be being destroyed. I guarantee it." Eddy said as he stood up.

Waldo nearly exploded from such words. "You'll oppose the World government? The highest authority in the world?!" Waldo gaped. "Bah! Opposing the government has been our life story thus far. Besides, anyone who stands in my path of becoming the world's greatest martial artist is an enemy in my eyes. The world government is one of them." Mathias said plainly. "How soon are they coming?"

"They'll be here in about a day." Waldo said. "Not that I'm ungrateful or anything, but you guys aren't the typical pirate crew. Why do you want to help us?" 

"Easy. I hate those World Government bastards." "Simple. You saved our lives."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 6, 2009)

*With the Black Sword Pirates.*

Tetra awoke with a start looking around the room frantically. Her memory was hazy but before she passed out she could remember Marc picking her up and jumping to safety. Marc! she thought happily, he won! Tetra sprung out of her bed and crashed to the floor. "Ow ow ow ow ow" she says wincing from the pain. Her mind may be willing but her body is still damaged. Tetra gets to her feet gingerly and makes her way slowly to Marc's room. The swings open the door a broad smile on her face. But to her surprise Marc is not in there resting. Marc usully slept up top while they were sailing. But once we weren't he alway crashed on his bed. An image from last night suddenly hit Tetra like a rock. "Oh no!" she screamed sprinting towards the infirmary.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jun 6, 2009)

_Note to Unnamed Crew_
Dear Crew
I'm heading out on a very important mission, I will be back in a couple of days so try not to kill eachother while I'm gone (Annie and Shin.)

XOXO
Anya

P.S I left some food for you guys to eat if jess does not eat it all

_On Another Boat_
"I'm here." she said, "Please have a seat, we have alot to talk about." a blue haired replied, "Yeah we do, why not tell me your name." the woman chuckled "Where are my manners, my name is Ashelia Kisaragi.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 6, 2009)

With Darver and Jack
Darver takes the folder from Jack without hesitation and looks some of its contents over. To Darver's surprise, there was some very useful information contained inside. "So you've lost the trust of that fool Everett? Then there's no use obeying any of his orders. Why don't you join the Makaosu Jack and slowly watch the fall of Everett?" Darver said as he eyed the man. "You'd make a much better Vice leader than the current one."

General Necaroy peered up at Su Lin from under his helment as she made her way into the meeting room. ".......Su Lin the 'Black Death' eh? I've heard stories about you young lady and they aren't pleasent at all......" Necaroy said creepily from under his helmet. "......I wonder if your ability is more devestating than mines......" He smiled at the woman. Necaroy was a creepy man indeed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

Jack laughs at Darver's offer, "If I joined you then I'd you'd have to be my vice leader now wouldn't you?"

He shakes his head and looks straight in Darver's face, "No don't mistake my aiding you for any sign of loyalty. I don't care about your cause Darver. I just care about ridding this world of people like you and Everret. You just happen to be the lesser of two evils."

Plus they'd kill me if they knew I was here Jack thinks. He reaches into his coat pocket and hands Darver a mini den den mushi. "I'll keep in touch..." Jack starts to walk away towards his boat. 

After taking a few steps Jack stops suddenly, "Oh and I heard that one of your former agents is now allied with my daughter....what's her name Anglora. I wouldn't go after them if I were you,"  and Jack casually strolls away.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 7, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Clemens seems to consider something in her mind as if debating something. 

"Tell me Lieutenant do you think that I made a mistake in moving us to safety before we had finished the job?" she asks him. 
"Permission to speak freely" Karl said stiffly
"Permission granted" Clemens said waving her hand
"I believe you made the right choice, I can only speak for myself though"
"I was in a fight I could not win for various reasons"
"You gave me a second chance"
"For that I am thankful"
"You may not like this part but by saving us you may have saved many innocent people in the process"
"How so Lieutenant?" Clemens said with a curious look on her face
"By saving us all the pirates we stop in the future is because of you"
"We will be late if we continue this conversation" Karl said making a turn on the balls of his feet and walking toward Garrick's office leaving Clemens standing in the corridor

*Aboard the Black Sword
*
Tetra came sprinting down the hallway and made a move to go into the Infirmary but Fire grabbed her and dragged her away from the door.

"Let me go I want to see him"
"Calm down" Fire said as calm as she could
"I WANT TO SEE HIM!!!!!" Tetra screamed
"You are making too much noise" Fire said trying to remain calm

Fire tripped Tetra and sat on her chest

"You are more hurt than me" Fire said
"I will put you in the infirmary if you continue to make noise and wake them up"
"I'm sorry" Tetra said
"Can you please get off me?"
Fire got up and offered Tetra a hand

"They are still sleeping, let them rest" Fire said sitting down leaning on the wall

Tetra sat next to her and Fire put her arm around her

"They will be fine" Fire said 
"All they need is rest"

*With the Angel Pirates*

"Easy. I hate those World Government bastards." 
"Simple. You saved our lives."

Nicobi walked in to catch the end of the conversation

"And last but not least...It will be fun" Nicobi said smiling

*At the Makaosu Base*

"......I wonder if your ability is more devastating than mine......" He smiled at the woman. Necaroy was a creepy man indeed.

Su lin looked at Necaroy and returned his smile

"I would say they are different and cannot be compared." Su lin said looking at Necaroy
"In any case it's a good thing we are on the same side"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jun 7, 2009)

"Ashelia eh?" "Yes but you can call me blue." she said taking a slip of tea, "So how are we going to do this?" "Well first off we need to head to HQ and discuss our plans.". Blue takes out some photos of eight people, "Who the hell are they?""These people are our targets, they are known as the 'The Deadly 8', there a organized group of ex marines and pirates. They try to enforce the laws of the world. They "invite" other folks with powerful gifts to join their group." "Hm...whats there story?" she asks "The deadly 8 are the equivalent of a royal family to pirates and marines. They operate from the town of Nanohana. The dealy 8 have existed for at least three thousands years, if not more." Anya spit out her beer in shock, "THREE THOUSANDS YEARS! WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY!?"


"Well no one knows how they survive that long but we think its because of devils fruits or some type of potion." "So what is it that they do?" "Although they are not the 'official' royal family, they still act as though they are, and are an incredibly influential people. They are also considered 'nighttime patrons of the arts'; as, because of their inability to sleep, they study the arts at night." Anya sighes "Ok but what do they want?" "Thats very simple, they want the legendary treasure known as One Piece."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

Hawkins walks through the corridors of the Makaosu base. He now wears his old glasses and the trademark perpetual sneer that was on his face is now gone. For the first time in a long time he's thinking clearly. Suddenly he feels a new and unfamiliar power....a very dangerous and unstable power he thinks.  

Hmmm...what could that be he wonders. He tries to visualize the power in his minds eye. The image that he conjures is a dark swirling mass of black energy, almost like a cancer that consumes everything around it. 

Let's go meet the wielder of this power. Hawkins thinks to himself. He turns the corner and sees Necaroy and an unfamiliar woman speaking with each other. Ah so its her....

Hawkins walks up to them and introduces himself to her. "I hope I'm not interrupting but I just wanted to say hello to our newest recruit." He smiles at Su lin, all the while trying to grasp how her powers work.


----------



## Jotacon (Jun 7, 2009)

*On board the deck of The Diamond Head*

The crew give each other mixed looks of confusion and humour at the dirty looking pirate screaming his head off on his tiny ship. It took a couple of minutes when one of the crewman decided that they should inform the Captain. He dashed off and rapped on the Captains door. ?Captain Jewel, sorry for disturbing you, but a ship has pulled up to ours and the captain wants to talk.?
After a yelp of acknowledgement from the other side of the door the crewman pushed his way in. On an expensive bed, draped in purple blankets and crystal feathers lay an awkward youth with short Green hair, a captains hat and curly Moustache that was very out of place. He wore nothing else.
He asked ?What kind of ship is it??
?A tiny ship. I couldn?t be sure of the number of crewmates, but it looks like it couldn't hold more than 4 people.?
?4-man ship? Well, this will not take very long. Let them up.?



?_Are you sure about this Lark? Going alone on an enemy ship?_?
Lark flashed Barry an incredible smile as he grabbed hold of the rope that pulled him up to the enemy ship. Lark boarded without a hitch, as he was pulled up he saw a group of about 50 pirates armed to the teeth with every weapon one could get his hands on (including chairs, cookware and other common items), but they also had faces masked by obviously false and very wide grins. Lark was reassured. He was lead to the man who was obviously the Captain since it looked like his outfit was more expensive than the entire ship. The man presented himself well and spoke very properly, although his moustache looked very odd on his young face ?Good day fellow gentlemen of the high seas, I am Captain Jules Jewel of the Diamond Head Pirates, and you are??
?I am Captain Bartholomew T. Lark, captain of the RavenLuck Pirates. Glad to make your acquaintance I do have a favour to ask of a fellow? how did you put it, Gentleman of the High Seas.?
?Oh, and what would that be??
?I need a map to Grand Line -? Lark was interrupted by a roar of laughter. It seems that the request was beyond his position as a Gentleman. The Captain raised his hand and the pirates all stopped, fear can be seen in their eyes. ?Now, now calm down.? Cpt. Jewel turned to Lark his eyes narrowed ?You see Captain Lark, our crew just acquired a Map to Grand Line ourselves. Although I would love to help you, it would impede our crews progress and there are more of us than you. Not to say that you don?t deserve happiness, but the good of the many comes before the good of the few, wouldn?t you say??
?Hrrmmm? I understand, but how about this. We leave it to chance. Hows about a game of cards?? Lark said grinning wildly.
?I thought you?d never ask.?


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 7, 2009)

Gilmont swabbed through the hallways of *The Dark Justice*, cleaning up all of the junk that marines had dropped and all the mud on their boots.  Gilmont seemed to be the only deck-swabber on the ship, as Garrick had demoted all the other ones to toilet cleaners so that Gilmont would have to suffer.  As Gilmont cleaned past Garrick's office, he heard a large amount of noise coming from it.  

Gilmont suddenly remembered Garrick wanted him to clean his desk.  Gilmont sighed in frustration.  If he walked in now to clean the desk, Garrick would tear his heart out.  But if he didn't clean Garrick's desk, Garrick would crush in his skull.  Gilmont decided to enter.  If Garrick wanted his desk clean, he could get his desk clean.  Gilmont pushed open the door and entered.  "Excuse me sir?"  he said to Garrick.  "You wanted me to clean your desk?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

_*The Dark Justice...*_
Garrick looks at Gilmont with disbelieving eyes. _What the fuck is wrong with this guy?!_ he thinks. The Marine Captain stands up and nods at Gilmont, "Yeah you picked the right time to clean my desk to..." all the senior officers immediately part like a wave out of the path of what will inevitably occur. 

"Here make sure you get every spot!" Suddenly Garrick kicks the desk at Gilmont's face like a missile and it explodes into hundreds of wooden smithereens. 

"THERE NOW GO AND CLEAN IT!! BUT SAVOR THE MOMENT CAUSE AFTER THAT YOU'LL BE SCRUBBING TOILETS FROM NOW ON!!! 

Garrick turns towards Clemens, "I thought you got rid of all the alcohol aboard the ship?!" he asks her. In his mind there's no way that Gilmont can be this perpetually stupid unless he still has access to alcohol....unless Gilmont really is that stupid.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2009)

*With TAJ...*

Prince sighs, rolling his eyes and whistling to himself throughout Garrick's tirade. He seems to get like this after every mission, so Prince sees no reason to get worked up. Eventually, he raises his hand, just to get Garrick to shut up. "Yeah. So, uh, I killed my guy. Do I get a promotion or something?" He asks nonchalantly.

*With the Blade Pirates...*

Kent marches through the woods, still followed by the rest of his crew.

"I'm telling you, this is stuid. Nobody gets anywhere from just marching off in a random direction." Kent sighs and ignores her, while Jorma nods in silent agreement. They had been walking for the better part of an hour. They should regroup, eat something decide-

"What was that?" Kent asks suddenly. His ears twitch in a way that reminds Jorma of a cat.

"I didn't hear anything but your ears are aharper than mine." Jorma admits, nocking a pellet in his Kabuto. The Blade Pirates begin to circle up, weapons drawn.

"Why hello, my good friends!" Exclaims a man, stepping out from behind a tree. Several others follow, and Kent lets out a slightly disturbing hiss. "My name is Gregory Handson. Please to make your acquaintence." He walks up to Kent and shakes his hand warmly. 

"Uh, hi?" Gregory laughs good naturedly. 

"I suppose you're wondering what I'm doing on this unique specimen, am I correct?" Kent shrugs. "I," Gregory continues. "Am the world's greatest turtle hunter!" He smiles.

"Turtle hunter...."

"Yes my good man! We, right now, are standing on the world's largest turtle!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

Garrick looks at Prince after the insignificant Junior Lt. asks him for a promotion. "Oh so you want a promotion huh Mr. whistling smartass?" Garrick walks towards Gilmont's broom, grabs it and shoves it into Prince's chest. 

"Here's your promotion!" Garrick points at the splintered remains of his desk. "Clean that up and then help Gilmont scrub the rest of the toilets! When you're done report to me and I'll have another promotion worthy assignment ready for you!" 

Garrick blows a smoke ring into Prince's face and sits back down at his chair where his desk used to be.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 7, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

The entire crew was on edge wondering when Marc, Smirnov and Dreyri would wake up. Akawana had said they would be fine but it had been a week and none of them had so much as budged. Even Hawthorne haunted the ship like a ghost wrought with worry. "Shouldn't they be awake by now?" Tetra asked worriedly. Akawana shot her a look of pure annoyance with a dash of rage on the side. "Asking me the same question over and over doesn't change my answer" she said annoyed. "They are lucky to even be alive, and you have the gall to be asking me when they will wake up. Do you even understand the kind of condition Marc was in when he brought you here?" Tetra fell silent her head hanging. "There is no reason to be a bitch" Fire snapped at Akawana consoling Tetra. Am I just a burden? Tetra wondered to herself her memory crystal clear of the night Marc picked her up out of the path of the storm. He was covered in blood, his face was mangled almost beyond recognition and his torso beaten to the point that the bones protecting his organs had almost caved in. Yet he forced his body to the limit for his crew saving them, and then refusing treatment until Tetra and Dreyri had received it first. "Sorry" Akawana said tears in her eyes. "Silly women" Simo muttered to himself hidden behind a corner. "They are all hurting and worried yet none of them know how to express themselves, the people of the blue sea sure are strange."

*With Korver en route to The Makasou Base*

Korver sat in his armchair that was positioned on the bow of the ship so that he could look out at the sea as his boat glided through the water. "How troublesome" he mutters to himself spying storm clouds in the distance. He takes a sip of some blood red alcohol from a glass held loosely in his left hand before sighing loudly. Korver snaps his fingers and a light breeze picks up in the distance and the clouds slowly drift out of his desired path. "Too slow" Korver says to himself thinking about his boat's speed. He rotates his right index finger a few times and the breeze that has been filling his sails allowing his boat to move forward picks up. "Much better" he says as the boat slices through the waves majestically. "Just a few more hours" he mutters looking down at his map.

_At The Makasou Base_

Korver's boat glides silently to a stop and he springs from his seat on deck moving towards the side. Korver removes his hands from his jacket sleeves so that it is draped on his shoulders and steps up on to seemingly nothing. Korver walks up a set of invisible steps and down another set stepping gently on to the dock. Quickly securing his boat he adjusts his sun glasses before making his way towards the door of the base in front of him. As he walks he reaches into his jacket's inside pocket taking out an expensive hand rolled cigar. Clipping off the end with his cigar cutter he quickly lights it and stows the cigar case, lighter and clipper in its original place. Puffing gently at the cigar he steps towards the door and smiles as a gust of wind blows it open causing it to clatter violently against the wall behind it. "I wonder what kind of interesting people I will find here" he says to himself excitedly.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 7, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"Silly women" Simo muttered to himself hidden behind a corner. 
"They are all hurting and worried yet none of them know how to express themselves, the people of the blue sea sure are strange." Simo said as he turned to go back onto deck

He didn't want to be around them when they were behaving like that.

Smirnov awoke with a start and touched his bandages he swung his legs over the side of the bed and tried to stand just then the boat lurched and he tumbled forward and fell on Dreyri. Dreyri started screaming but Smirnov had the presence to cover his mouth with his hand 

"*Shhhh you villl vake him up*" Smirnov whispered
"_Get off me you old fart_" Dreyri whispered

Tetra Fire and Akawana burst into the room

"What's all the noise about" Akawana demanded
"_The old man almost crushed me_"
"Marc is still sleeping?" Tetra asked no one in particular
"Lets go outside" Akawana said 
"Too much people are in here" Akawana said shooing people out of the infirmary

When they all went into the corridor

"_I'm really really hungry_" Dreyri said as his stomach made a loud noise
"*Me too*" Smirnov growled
"*I felt like I haven't eaten in days*" Smirnov said grumpily
"That's because you haven't" Akawana answered smartly
"I'll get you some food" Fire said happily
"You coming tetra?" 
"No, I'll wait here until he wakes up" Tetra said as she sat down and leaned on the wall opposite the infirmary door

They looked at her and then Akawana said

"I'll wait with her" 
"I'll be back after I feed these two" Fire said as she lead Dreyri and Smirnov to the galley

*Aboard the Dark Justice
*
Smirnov watched Garrick sitting on his chair smoking his cigar as Prince swept up pieces of Garrick's table. Smirnov decided it may be better if he kept silent. He stood at attention his chin high his body as still as a statue.

Meanwhile 

Tsubaki sat reading her book thinking about what Karl told her, She got her pen out and wrote several mock situations and what her response would be. 

"I'll get Karl to look over this and add a few others" She said proudly

*At the Makaosu Base
*
"I hope I'm not interrupting but I just wanted to say hello to our newest recruit."

Su lin offered her hand to shake Hawkins' hand

"Su lin Ji, i'm sure you already knew that though" Su lin said with a smile
"All the pictures i've seen of you i've never seen those glasses" Su lin said as she tapped her lip with her index finger

Just as Su lin was looking at Hawkins' glasses a man with girly hair and sun glasses walks into the hall looking at the group of people

"I don't know who that is" Su lin thought to herself
"Seems your Makaosu have a few agents I didn't know about" Su lin said as she nodded to the new comer


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 7, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

The boat lurched violently and there was a loud crash from within the infirmary. Akawana and Tetra sprang to their feet and threw open the door to infirmary. "Marc?" Tetra asked expecting to see him on his feet. However the girls found Marc face down on the floor still unconscious. The sudden movement from the boat had thrown him out of his bed. Tetra bent down to pick him up but Akawana stopped her. "You can't move him like that" she said softly making it clear she was not looking for a fight. A shield appeared under Marc and Akawana slowly and carefully placed him on the bed. Tetra took a good look at Marc. His chest was heavily bandaged and his face was badly swollen. "He will go back to looking the way he did with time" Akawana said answering Tetra's question before she could ask it. "Just give him time and we will be back to normal in no time."

*With Korver*

Korver stepped into the room and the door shut behind him with a snap by another gust of breeze. "My my my" Korver said removing his sun glasses and placing them on his head. Korver could see four men and a woman staring at him and he strode forward confidently. "Korver Regis" he said with a smile on his face as he shakes the men's hands with a firm grip. Up close he gets a better look at the woman and an even bigger smile splits his face. "Madam" Korver says kissing the back of her hand. "You wouldn't believe how long it took me to find you guys, I am interested in becoming a Makasou agent."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 7, 2009)

*At the Makaosu Base*

Makoto watches as Sun lin enters, "Ah, took you long enough," with his speed, everyone seems to take too long to do everything in his eyes, "Well everyone, I'm sure you'll all be kind to my new recruit. She's a sweet girl really," He turns to David, "Maybe you could go for a smoke with her sometime," he says with a grin, hoping to kill off the fool of a Vice Captain. He then turns to Hawkins, "Lose the specs, they make you look like a loser," he looks around the room, "Geez, Hawkins you better not be gettin' all serious too. Ever since Jackie left, you're the only one without a stick up his ass."

Lance continues to watch as more and more new people enter, "Geez, you'd think an organization thought so highly of would actually know when half of their new agents were coming in."

With the Blade Pirates-

"Turtle?" Derrick looks at the ground with a curious face. He takes his staff out and pokes the ground, "Hah, this massive turtle won't even feel your staff!" Derrick looks at him curiously, "Oh, is that so?" he spins it around a few times and then slams it into the ground, "See!" Suddenly the ground begins to shake.

"GWAAAAA!" The moan could be heard all over the island, "Won't even feel my staff eh?" He gets his staff back in a relaxed position, "Well, as annoying as this guy is, we don't have any business to take care of on top of a turtle, so I suggest we get back on the ship and make our way out of here," he looks to the others, awaiting a response.

With the Unnamed Crew-

Dave spots Alph and Tatsu and attempts to prepare an introduction, "And this is..." He looks at them curiously, "Who're you two?" Tatsu's eyes grow wide, "How do you not know me! I'm one of the Co-Captains, and even if I wasn't I'm the freakin' Dragon Man!" Dave simply shurgs.

With all of the members back on the ship, and two Ex-Makaosu Agents taken down, there was nothing left to do, "Alright boys!" Annie shouts, "Ehem!" The only female deck hand coughs, "And girl...Lets show em' what you've got!" She claps three times and all of the new fodder man their stations. Everything seems to be done but..."Why aren't we moving?" One of the fodder asks, "Arg, why argn't we out on the open sea?" 

Annie slowly walks up to them, "Form a line..." They all line up, "Jessie..." she nods and spits herself into multiple clones and then smacks 9 of them across the face and into the others, "Raise the anchor idiots!!!" They all stumble up, ashamed, *"AYE!"* With the anchor finally raised, they set sail once again.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 7, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Fire served Smirnov and Dreyri huge plates of steaming rice and curried beef.

"_This is really good_" Dreyri said as he ate the food
"Hawthorne apparently knows how to cook" Fire said smiling as she sat down

Smirnov and Dreyri sat and ate silently until the silence was broken by Fire

"So did you guys win?" Fire asked tentatively
"_I didn't lose_" Dreyri said as he continued to eat
"*I fought Karl, I had to pull all the tricks out of my bag*"
"*There was still not a clear winner*" 
"*I need to train harder*" Simirov said resting his fork onto the plate
"I used it Smirnov, and it wasn't enough" Fire said looking down
"Simo had to save me" 
"Well it seems we were out classed" Simo said as he walked into the room
"I can only speak for Fire's fight, that guy was not normal"
"I'm sure none of the others were"
"They aren't" Hawthorne Said walking into the room
"That's Task Force Absolute Justice"
"They are the people the marines send when they can't spare a Vice Admiral or Admiral"
"They are brutal and incredibly strong"
"I don't know how any of you survived"
"Because we helped each other" Simo said with a smile
"*Next time we won't lose*" Simornov said his eyes burning
"_Talk for your self gramps, I didn't lose_"
"Well maybe next time we'll win" Fire said with a sneer on her face
"Hawthorne can I talk to you for a second outside?" Fire said getting up from the table

*At the Makaosu Base*

Makoto started talking to Su lin flashed him a smile and waited until he finished talking

"Charmed to meet you again Makoto" 
"I take it all is well, no problems?" Su lin said smiling
"There are a few people I don't know here" She said looking at a Knight and a man with a Huge hammer 
"Korver just introduced himself, so that leaves the two of you" Su lin said gesturing to the men with her hand


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2009)

_The Makaosu..._
Hawkins looks at Su li and shrugs, "I decided to switch from my contacts," he tells her casually. After Makoto tells him that he definitely hates the new look, Hawkins casually laughs it off, "I just needed a change speed freak. Don't worry I'm still the same old me..." 

He looks at all the new agents and sighs, wondering who Darver will partner him with. If anything he would prefer to go solo but he'll just sit back and wait to see how the situation unfolds. 

_The Black Sword Pirates..._
Hawthorne inwardly would hope not to encounter Taskforce Absolute Justice for some time. If they all encountered them again Oda knows they won't escape from Garrick a second time. 

"Hawthorne can I talk to you for a second outside?" Fire said getting up from the table.

Hawthorne looks at Fire, raising a curious eyebrow, "Certainly Fire let's talk."  They walk to the deck above. 

"So what's one your mind?" he asks her.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2009)

_Makosou Base_

Daran groaned. In less than a few hours since he had left the meeting room several more Makosou elite agents had joined the ranks. 

"More complications... Lord Fasola will not be amused."

_Windy Dirge_

The Monarch pirates were now sailing aimlessly across the sea with no real destination. The ship had just won a battle, and it seemed appropriate that they keep out of trouble for a short while.

Rek was in the dining room, reading the daily newspaper. He skimed through the articles, and went directly to the editorials.

His loud laughing was heard throughout the ship.

"RYAHAHAHAHA! They actually printed it!"

On the editorial page was a short story, about a hero of the marines falling in love with a pirate. That wouldn't be strange, if both of them weren't men.

Ruru ran into the room, holding his own copy of the newspaper. "Milord! Milord! Did you see the..."

"Indeed I did!" 

The two laughed heartily until they could barely breathe.

Disturbed from his nap, Matyr went to the dining room to see what the commotion was about.

"Read this." Rek said, barely able to control his laughing.

A few minutes later, realization dawned on Matyr, and he joined Rek and Ruru in their laughing.

"Jun has got to see this." 

The young noble slipped the article into Jun's room, as it is often unwise to disturb her when she's inside.

Jun's faint laugh could be heard from behind the door, and with that Rek realized she had read the article.


"What kind of self-respecting journalist would put a yaoi story on their paper?" Yumi wondered. She was in the library with Elza, reading the paper.

Elza shrugged, not really caring that much. "I think Larrick and Thorn make a good couple. Whoever wrote this is really good." 

Yumi and Elza then looked at the bottom of the article, where the name of the author was placed.

"By..."

"...Cassandra Amity."

The two joined the rest of the crew in their uncontrolled laughter.

Only Cass was not entertained by the article. She was inside her room, clutching her journal tightly.

"How did they get that!?" She asked to herself.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 7, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Fire reached into the pouch at her waist

"This is a drug my people created to increase battle prowess" 
"Before I was taught to make it my tribe was slaughtered"
"Can you maybe possibly analyze it and see what's in it?"
"This last part is a long shot, but you think there is any chance you could make it better?"

Fire looked at Hawthorne expectantly


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Tetra and Akawana were abruptly awoken by a crash from inside the infirmary. The girls quickly ran into the infirmary to find an IV fluid container smashed on the ground. Marc was standing with his back to the girls rummaging around the room for something. "Marc?" Tetra said excitedly, "you shouldn't be moving around so soon" Akawana said eyeing Marc carefully. "Sword" Marc croaked his word sounding slurred and inhuman. "They are on the table" Tetra said feeling hurt the only thing Marc cared about at a time like this was his swords. Marc stumbled over to his swords and picked them up slinging them over his shoulder. He turned to face the girls and both of them opened their mouths wide in shock. Tetra began to cry and Akawana found she had a very hard lump in her throat to swallow. Marc was not conscious, his body was moving of its own accord for a deep subconscious desire. His eyes were half closed and glassy, focusing on nothing in particular. "Stop Marc" Tetra said trying to bar his path as he made his way for the door. "The storm" Marc croaked "my nakama are out there." "There is no storm" Tetra said through tears "we are all fine." "He can't hear you" Akawana said tears in her eyes, "in his mind no time has passed since he brought you and Dreyri here." Marc took another step forward and his body gave out sending him crashing to the floor. Akawana lifted him back to his bed on her shield. "His personality tricked me, it pains me to see him trying so hard for our sake" Akawana said wiping her eyes.

*At The Makasou Base*

Korver sat on a couch bored, with the introductions over and everyone ignoring him he didn't have much to do. He created a mini tornado in his hand watching it spin in his palm. He amused himself for a few minutes flipping it across his fingers like a coin before that too became boring. Korver sighed and took another sip of his alcohol from the glass he had brought with him. This was not as exciting as he thought it would be.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

Hawthorne takes the vial of diamond clear liquid from Fire and examines it closely. "Hmm...I'll see what I can do. I'll run a chemical analysis on it as soon as I can. Depending on the results I might be able to augment its properties providing I have all the requisite materials. or at the very least synthesize more of it."  

Fire nods and smiles gratefully towards Hawthorne, "Thanks I really appreciate it." 

"Oh its the least I could do. I owe you all my life afterall," he carefully places the vial into a pouch. "I also think that I'll be working on some improvements for my own injury..." he adds, patting the thick bandage that covers his left eye. 

"Once I get the results I'll inform you right away."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 8, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

Another week had past and Marc was still out of it. Everyone had kept themselves busy in various ways as they waited for their captain to recover and gain consciousness. Hawthorne had been holed up in his lab working on something, Fire and Simo had been practicing their combat together training Simo's mantra. Tetra and Akawana had been haunting the halls outside the infirmary occasionally making sure Marc was still in his bed. Smirnov had taken to whittling away at the liquor supply, and it was safe to say they would need to be restocking soon. Simo picked off a sea gull with his sniper cocking the rifle which sent the empty shell flying out of the barrel. He opened his eye to watch the bird plummet from the sky proud, his mantra was improving.

Marc opened his eyes slowly, his head was hurting him and the room seemed to be spinning. He tried to sit up and a sharp stab in his ribs reminded him what Garrick had done to them. Lying in the infirmary bed he stared at the ceiling reflecting on his loss for some time before his stomach gave a nasty growl. "Fuck" Marc said rubbing his empty stomach "I need some fucking food, this IV shit doesn't fucking cut it." Marc removed the needle from his arm and chucked it across the room and it smashed into thousands of tiny glass shards. The noise caused Tetra and Akawana to poke their head inside. "What the fuck are you guys looking at?" Marc asked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

*"You did try your best now didn't you, no need to get all upset about it..."  *

"BAH! Trying isn't good enough when Justice is being meted out!" Garrick replies in a gruff voice, responding to a den den mushi on his desk. He speaks with a Rear Admiral from Marine HQ. 

*"Well even Admiral Kizaru failed to kill the Strawhats. So you're in good company, Captain."*

Garrick shakes his head and feels like crushing the den den mushi with his pinkie. _Fuck Kizaru_ he thinks, _if they had sent the great Admiral Akainu, Oda bless his soul, he would've ripped everyone there a new asshole that's for sure._ 

"Yeah whatever, do you have another assignment for me or what?" Garrick answers impatiently. 

*"Yes we do as a matter of fact its...."*

Suddenly Garrick interrupts him, "And when are you gonna let me get a crack at that son of bitch Whitebeard!?" Garrick still feels left out of that whole affair. 

The voice on the other end sighs, *"When your strength catches up with your ego..."*

"WHAT?!?" Garrick yells, slamming his fist onto his desk. 
*
"I will be sending along your mission briefing within the hour..."* and the line cuts off abruptly, the voice chuckling slightly.  

Garrick picks up the den den mushi and throws it against the wall.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Simo was put down his sniper rifle and called Fire back over their break was over. He was training his mantra. He realized sometimes he could predict would would happen. It wasn't accurate 100% of the time but it was right a lot of the time. 

"OK Fire" Simo said readying his gun blades
"You need to go as fast as you can this time"
"I'll try my best" She said hefting a pair of training knives

They were made of wood with a number of lead weights to make them heavier than her normal knives

"Come on you" Simo said
"I said as fast as you can" Simo said shaking head
"So unfair" Fire said kneeling down and taking off her ankle weights

She'd taken to wearing them to increase her speed as well as the heavier knives to increase her strength.

"I need to train too" Fire grumbled
"I'll help you later" Simo said smiling
"I just need to use this with someone very fast, and Tetra is busy"
"Well if i'm second best you can get Tetra" Fire said scowling
"Aww come on don't be like that" Simo said sound apologetic 

She blurred and their weapons clashed, she came at him with added zeal. She was moving so fast Dreyri who was watching them while he was swinging a huge sword shaped weight. He was barely keeping up with her movements he thought he could react to them and defend but he'd be hard pressed to attack. Simo defended perfectly though, eventually Fire swept him and he fell and she sprang on to him chest and held her practice knife at his throat.

"What happened there?" Fire said as she helped Simo to his feet
"Even if I know where you'll be if I can't react to it I'll still get hit"
"I guess" Fire said

Simo looked at her and smiled

"Marc woke up" He said

Fire dropped her knives and sprinted off, Simo followed walking as Smirnov got to his feet. Dreyri put down his weights and followed the rest of them toward the infirmary. They saw Marc walking out of the infirmary with Tetra and Akawana behind him. He was grumbling loudly

"I'm fuckin hungry, can you not hear my stomach"
"You shouldn't be moving around yet" Akawana said trying to sound serious
"You shouldn't be fuckin with a hungry man" Marc grumbled 

He turned and saw the rest of the crew looking at him.

"I see all of you are fine" Marc said smiling
"*Lets have a feast now that everyone is awake and fine*"
"*What say you captain*"
"Hell fucking yea, don't you hear that loud growling"
"_Nope...I only hear my own_" Dreyri responded
"I'll go call Hawthorne" Fire said as the rest of the crew walked down the hall

Fire reached Hawthorne's room and knocked on his door

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Karl went back to his room after the meeting with Garrick and sat on his bed reading through Tsubaki's list and made a few suggestions and wrote a few new scenarios.

"Now that I know what Pieter can do I need to upgrade my weapons"

Karl looked down at his chains they were worn and destroyed 

"Until then I'll use the backups"

Karl always carried sever complete sets of leg and hand chains. He pulled a chest from the corner of the room and touched the chains inside them and they snaked out the chest and four of them came out the chest and snaked up his hands and feet. It had been a while since he felt the weight of the steel chains on his body. 

"I need to get a set of specialized chains to fight him" Karl said looking back at the destroyed chains on his bed

Meanwhile with Tsubaki

Tsubaki usually stood on deck if the day was sunny. Standing in the sun made her feel so strong. She saw prince pass with a mop and a bucket.

"Jr. Lt. Prince did you get demoted?"

*With the Angel Pirates*

A man burst into the room when they were talking 

"_A World Government flag ship is making it's way here_" The man said frantically
"_It's accompanied by several Marine warships_"
"Show me" Eddy said as he got up 

The man ran outside with the Angel Pirates in tow.

"Looks like it's about to start" Nicobi said with a smile as he looked down at Helen


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2009)

*With TAJ...*

Tsubaki usually stood on deck if the day was sunny. Standing in the sun made her feel so strong. She saw Prince pass with a mop and a bucket.

"Jr. Lt. Prince did you get demoted?" Prince laughs, eunning his hand through his hair. He sits back on the rail on the edge of the boat and grins.

"It'll pass. Garrick's in a bad mood because Clemens yanked him away from the fight. Stupid idiot thinks he could survive a hurricane." He shakes his head and continues mopping. "So how're things Tsubaki? Life in the marines everything you expected it to be?" He asks, the barest note of sarcasm in his voice.

*With the Blade Pirates...*

"We're standing on a giant turtle..." Jorma mutters, shaking his head. "So cliche." Gregory lets out a laugh.

"Cliche it may be, but this is a very rare specimen."

"Well, as annoying as this guy is, we don't have any business to take care of on top of a turtle, so I suggest we get back on the ship and make our way out of here,"  Derrick looks to the others, awaiting a response.


"No." Kent says suddenly. Everyone shoots him a suprised look.
"I wanna meet Shelly."

"You already named it?" Kaya asks.

"Shelly is awesome. We're going to see her."

"I suppose there's no harm in that!" Gregory says brightly. "We need to get to it's head anyway! Though I do suspect that the _Turtlanius maximus_ is a male..."

The Blade pirates, along with the Turtle hunters, walk for several hours, eventually reaching a large cliff. After descending, they find themselves in a large, we cave.

"Where are we?" Jorma asks, holding his nose to block the smell.

"I do believe we are in the turtle's mouth!" Gregory exlclaims brightly. Kaya throws up, and Kent slings her over her shoulder. They exit the mouth and climb up, eventually facing the turtle's enormous eye.

"SHE-LLY!" Kent shouts. No response. He turns to Derrick. "Could you fly up there and get Shelly's attention? Please?" He adds bambi eyes for good measure.

Unseen by the Blade Pirates, the turtle hunters are pulling wepons out of their bags, Gregory smiling. "This head will look great mounted on my wall!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 8, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias proceeded to exit the house to observe the waters under the dark sky. In the distance, a World Government vessel was indeed making its way towards the shore with a few marine warships in tow. Mathias looked at all the townspeople and gave them the order to remain in their houses. "We've got this taken care of. Please just stay out of the way. We won't allow these people to destroy your home." Mathias said as he motioned to the townspeople. The Angel Pirates fodder also helped usher the townspeople to safety. 

Mathias crossed his arms and veered out at the ships as they got evermore closer. "Do not let them get anywhere near the volcano. We can't let them release that stone." Just as Mathias said that, the ships began to fire on the island with canons. 

Makaosu Base
An apparent highly regarded tero charged into the Makaosu meeting room where all the elite agents were gathered. He held a piece of paper in his hand. "Attention Makaosu Elite Agents! Darver-sama has given me the distinct honor of announcing who the pairs will be so listen up please!

Pair #1: Korver and Su Lin Ji
Pair #2: Gordo and Raphael
Pair #3: Necaroy and Lance
Pair #4: Makoto and Alain
Pair #5: Alexander and The "Hunter"

If you don't like your partner than tough. Deal with it as Darver-sama said. That is all." The tero left the room.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 8, 2009)

Raphael looked at his partner.  A tall man with blond hair and ponytail.  Raphael headed over to him and extended his hand.  "My name is Raphael.  I look forward to fighting with you and meeting out justice against these Everret men." 

*The Dark Justice...* 

V sat down on his bed, throwing knives at a picture of Clemens.  He heard laughter in the hallway outside of his room.  V got to his feet and put on his mask.  He entered the hallway to see what all the noise.  A group of marines were sniggering around a newspaper.  V headed over to them and grabbed it.  He began to read.  

After all of the marines heads were placed in the lockers next to Colt's, V headed over to Garrick's office, not bothering to knock.  The marine captain would want to this immediately.  Garrick had just gotten off a denden mushi when V walked in.  "What is it?" Garrick asked.  V handed Garrick the editorial section of the newspaper.  "I think you should read this."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 8, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Come in" Hawthorne called from inside his room. Fire pushed open the door gently. Hawthorne looked up from a microscope at Fire, "still analyzing it" he said pointing down at the microscope. "No thats not it, take your time" Fire said waving away the thought of her rushing Hawthorne. "Marc is awake we are having dinner, I came to get you." "That was awful sweet of you" Hawthorne said smiling, "just give me a minute and I will be there." "Sure thing" Fire said closing the door behind her quietly.

"More food" Marc roared pieces of food flying from his mouth as he held his bowl towards Tetra. "Will you calm down?" Tetra said getting annoyed. "Hawthorne hasn't come down yet and that was your third bowl." Smirnov laughed heartily and Dreyri snickered through spoonfuls of food. "Let him eat" Akawana said trying not to giggle, "the solid food will do him good." Hawthorne appeared in the doorway and the room burst into noise everyone started talking all at once. Marc however was stuffing more food into his face at a rate that alarmed Akawana. 

After a few minutes of the giddy noise of everyone being awake and alive Hawthorne asked for silence. "I owe my life to your guys, especially you Marc" Hawthorne said looking at the captain. "I know we didn't always share the same view and didn't always get along. But it would be in poor manners not to tell you how truly grateful that you fought Garrick and his crew for my sake." Marc who had only been pretending he wasn't listening as he put more food on his plate looked at Hawthorne. "Once you are on my ship and bear my flag on your body, I will protect each and everyone of you with my life. Even that jackass right there" Marc said pointing at Dreyri. "Hey you want to take this outside?" Dreyri asked reaching for Moongarm. The ship burst out in laughter, all was well for The Black Swords, they were alive.

*At The Makasou Base*

"What a pleasure it is to be partnered with such a fine lady as yourself" Korver says smiling at Su Lin Ji. Korver quickly scans everyone elses reaction to the pairings and by Oda they varied to different extremes. "Of course you must know my power by now" Korver said manipulating the air around Su Lin Ji so her hair blew beautifully in a light breeze. "Might I ask what yours happens to be?" Korver asked taking a sip from his glass.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

"It'll pass. Garrick's in a bad mood because Clemens yanked him away from the fight. Stupid idiot thinks he could survive a hurricane." He shakes his head and continues mopping. 
"So how're things Tsubaki? Life in the marines everything you expected it to be?" He asks, the barest note of sarcasm in his voice.
"I'm technically not a marine" she said with a smile
"Basically the world nobles like my power and the marines want to keep me close"
"They appointed Lt. Smirnov as my guardian so I go where he goes"

Prince continued to mop the deck

"They sent him here and so here I am" Tsubaki said with a smile

*With The Angel Pirates*

Cannons blared in the distance, Nicobi stepped foward and bat a pair of cannon balls away. They exploded on his Shoka wili and sent sand flying everywhere

"Heyy be careful" Sanya said patting her hair
"You are going to mess my hair up" She said in a whiny voice
"Sorry" Nicobi said sheepishly

She was about to start one of her famous monologues but Helen to a volley of cannon balls flying toward them

*At The Makaosu Base*

After the announcement Su lin looked over and Korver and nodded with a warm smile on her face. She immediately started tapping a message to Jones in morse code on her mini den den mushi under the desk.

Elsewhere

"Trevor I just got a message for Mistress Ji" Jones said
"She wants all info we can find on a Korver Regis"
"WE HAVE WORK TO DO" Trevor boomed
"LETS GET BUSY"

Back at the Base

"Of course you must know my power by now" Korver said manipulating the air around Su Lin Ji so her hair blew beautifully in a light breeze. 
"Might I ask what yours happens to be?" Korver asked taking a sip from his glass.
"You don't wann..." Makoto started saying

Su lin blew a cloud of smoke into Kover's face

"That was rude" Korver said with a cough

Su lin used a virus that would tell Korver's brain to stop the muscles in his body therefore paralyzing him

"What did you do to me" Korver said stiffly
"I showed you my power" Su lin said as the other agents looked at what was happening
"I can't move" He said 

Su lin reached up and kissed the man and after a few seconds he regained control of his body.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

Hawthorne invites Fire into his lab with an excited look on his face. Inside are rows of cages with mice in them, microscopes, boiling bunsen burners, and other devices which are unfamiliar to Fire.

"I've finally completed my analysis of the chemical formula you gave me," he tells her.  

"You did? So what's the news?" she asks him eagerly. 

Hawthorne smiles but then shrugs, "Well the news is both good and bad," he picks up a vial containing the drug. "You see this contains a very potent compound that acts...well no it more so mimics the effects of Adrenaline only the effects are almost a hundred fold..." 

"So that means that it will make me stronger then right?" she asks him. Hawthorne nods, "Well yes...." 

"Then what's the bad news?" she asks. "Hmm...I think its best that I show you instead of telling you," Hawthorne tells her. He directs Fire towards a small maze on a table with a white mouse scurrying inside. "This is Clemens," Hawthorne says, pointing out the mouse. Fire grins sarcastically, "Clemens? Isn't that the name of the woman who..."

Hawthorne shakes his head, "Let's move on," he says interrupting her. "Now pay close attention." He takes an eyedropper and squeezes one drop into "Clemens" water dish. "This contains a small amount of the formula you gave me..." he mutters. The mouse sniffs at the dish tentatively but then sips from the water. Then she scurries away from the dish and starts running the maze. After about five seconds suddenly Clemens starts turning the corners of the maze faster, picking up speed, the muscles in the Mouses legs start to bulge. After  another second the mouse just starts bashing through the cardboard walls instead of running around the pathways. 

Fire's jaw hangs agape as she sees the display. Some seconds later Clemens bashes all the way to the end of the maze, breathing heavily. "That was amazing!" Fire exclaims. "So that would do the same for a Human....for me?" she asks Hawthorne. 

He nods at her, "Yes but sadly there is one crucial drawback..." he says. "Which is?" Fire asks. Hawthorne points back at Clemens, the mouse lays still on her side, not breathing. 

"It will slowly kill you the longer you use it. In a Human I would estimate that for every dose you take it would cut short your lifespan by at least six months if not more."

_*Elsewhere...*_
Garrick reads the newspaper and scratches his head in confusion. "BAH! To hell with this yaoi nonsense! I don't know who the fuck this Larrick guy or Thorne are but if I ever see them I'll straighten them out! You can fuckin' bet on that!!" he growls at V.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Fire looked at Hawthorne

"That's the first time I've actually seen what happens."
"I've taken it twice" Fire said looking at Hawthorne
"Both times I woke up feeling extremely tired with no memory of the fight"
"I bet you'll tell me it's too dangerous to use"
"But I'll use it to protect my family"
"Thanks for your help" She said with a smile

Meanwhile 

"*What are we going to do now?*" Simornov said as he puffed on a cigar looking at Marc


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 8, 2009)

*At the Makaosu Base*

Makoto listened to the match ups and noticed he was partnered up with Alain, "Oh thank Oda," he let out a sigh, "If I had to partner up with any other one of these idiots I'd have to kill myself," he turns to Hawkins, "And since you can copy my speed, I won't have to worry about you being too far behind anyway."

Lance rubbed his chin for a moment, "Necaroy, Necaroy, oh yes, the man that likes to play dress up. Well while we partner up I'll let you pretend to be the knight and I'll be the tooth fairy," He spun his helmet around in his hands a few times, "And I was under the impression that you were simply the King of the Fodder, not an Elite Agent. Guess I got the short end of the stick on my partner."

With the Blade Pirates-

"SHE-LLY!" Kent shouts. No response. He turns to Derrick. "Could you fly up there and get Shelly's attention? Please?" He adds bambi eyes for good measure.

"No way," He says firmly, "Pleeeeeease," he begs, "I said no!" He turned his bambi eyes on to their full power, "Pretty pretty pretty pretty pretty pretty pretty pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease!" Derrick face palmed, "ALRIGHT! Just shut up!" 

He leaves the ground and begins to fly around with his hands waving in the air, "Hey...turtle, look at the idiot down there," he says pointing at Kent. He takes a closer look and sees the turtle hunters pulling out weapons, "HEY! Look out!" He shoots down and lands on top of one of the hunters.

"What do you think your doing!" Gregory asks Derrick, "Well, I was stopping your men from stabbing my crew in the back!" Gregory shakes his head, "No, no, no, you've got it all wrong. We were going to chop off the _turtles_ head, not your crews." 

Derrick nods his head, "Oh, I see. My mistake then, continue," He says stepping to the side, "WHAT?!" "GWAA?!" Kent and Shelly both shout at the same time, Shelly, now has her(?) large head turned and looking down at all of the men, "Like we'd let you chop off Shelly's head!"

"Who cares, it's a turtle!" Derrick shouts, his hands in the air. Shelly brings her(?) head very close to Derrick's and glares down on him, "You wana' piece of me?" he says raising his staff."Hey! No fighting our new turtle friend! Blade Pirates! We're taking them out!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2009)

"Hey! No fighting our new turtle friend! Blade Pirates! We're taking them out!" Kent shouts. "Don't worry Shelly girl! We'll save you!"

"It's definately a guy...." Gregory says, rubbing the back of hes head. "And I think you should listen to your friend over-"

*Bwam!* Kent hits him straight in the mouth while Shelly lets out a triumphant roar.

"This is by far the stupidest adventure ever." Jorma sighs, pulling out his Kabuto.

"Actually, this probably beats pirate baseball." Kaya says, kicking the weapons out of one of the turtle hunter's hands. Meanwhile, Kent tackles Gregory off Shelly's nose, screaming curse words. The rest of the Blade pirates faceplam.

"Where is he going to land?" Usagi asks.

Kent hits the ground with a loud thump, springing to his feet. The ground beneath him is squishy and pink. It takes him a moment before he realizes he's standing on Shelly's tounge.

"Oh dear." Gregory says. He's unhurt by the fall. "Winter will _not_ be pleased." He casually takes a den den mushi out of his pocket. "This is Winter R-7. We are encountering problems with our mission. Requesting assistance." he listens to the small snail, appearing alarmed. "Well I highly doubt that we need him personally but-" He's cut off abruptly. "Yes sir. Understood." He puts up the den den mushi and faces Kent, drawing a katana from his belt. "You'd better be ready punk. Because Winter is coming."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"Well" Marc said wiping the rum from his mouth with the back of his hand. "We need to get the ship fixed, that crazy fucker damaged a good part of the deck and we haven't performed any maintenance since we got the thing. Probably best we start looking for a ship wright. *"Agreed"* Smirnov said taking a massive mouthful from his gourd, *"we can't afford for the underside of the ship to get damaged." * "Then its settled" Marc said yawning loudly, he attempted to stretch and his ribs gave a twinge and he cursed and took to massaging them. 

"I have to be stronger" Tetra said doing hand stand push ups. "I have to be faster" she said sprinting around the deck.
"I have to be more agile" she said swinging from the masts.
"I can't afford to be a burden on this ship anymore" she said the sweat pouring down her face.

*At The Makasou Base*

The feeling in Korver's body slowly came back after Su Lin kissed him. Flexing his arms and tapping his legs he looked up at her thinking hard. She smiled down at him slyly, "an explanation would have sufficed" Korver said politely. "I take it what just happened to my body was the result of your power affecting my brain's control of my muscles" Korver said stretching his arms. "If I had to hazard a guess I would probably be leaning more towards the fact you gave me a virus or a germ or something when you blew that cloud in my face. But I have not completely ruled out mind control. Devil fruits are a funny thing you know" Korver said smiling politely up at Su Lin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

*With The Makaosu...*
Hawkins sighs as the assingments have been made. "I'd really rather work solo but I guess this'll have to work for the time being." he mutters. 

He turns towards Makoto and shrugs, "I think you'll have trouble keeping up with me speedfreak. Just don't turn out like Larissa or James and you'll do fine." 
_*
With the Blade Pirates...*_
Flynn sleeps facefirst on a pile of cash in his cabin. It's actually a mattress made of cash. He wakes up suddenly with a start and rubs his bleary eyes. "Ugh is it morning already?" he wonders aloud. It's really two in the afternoon.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2009)

Raphael looked at his partner.  A tall man with blond hair and ponytail.  Raphael headed over to him and extended his hand.  "My name is Raphael.  I look forward to fighting with you and meeting out justice against these Everret men."   Gordo extended his hand and shook. "Pleasure to meet you, I am Gordo. I too look forward to seeing you in battle and returning balance to our group" The two release each others hands and nod. 

"Damn, And i was looking forward to kicking some ass." David let out a sigh, he stood up, began to walk out of the room and turned back. "If anyone of you fails. I will. Kill you." He states with a murderious tone in his voice before leaving the area. "Guess i'll go finish my training." He yawns and scratches his chest.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 8, 2009)

*Barrel Island*

Mercury stretched out as he set foot on...solid ground
"Phew...Finally some...uhm...land again..."

He had reached barrel island, the island constructed of only wooden barrels afloat on the ocean, even all the buildings were constructed of barrels

"...Who the hell came up with this idea...?"

Mercury patted Hasashiburi
"Wait here okay, I'm going to look for some food and information on how to reach Shinkigen Kishi's hideout."


Somewhere in town, in a barrel cafe a man gets thrown out by a group of men, heavily beaten up.

"P-Please...Spare me..." the man begged

"Hey, we're doing you a favor, just go!" one of the men said, within seconds he got ripped up to the top of the bar's entrance and got hung by a chain.

"Now now...Don't fake the rudeness just to hog away my fun..."

A woman with big muscles, big breast and a tight revealing karate gi walks out of the bar.

"Connect!"

A chain appears between the remaining three men's head and the woman picks up the chain with both hands and flings them around, crashing them through the bar's walls and ceiling, afterwards smacking them through the ground.

"Foolish men..."

A girl sits behind a barrel next to the bar cowering in fear

The brute woman grasps her chin and lifts it up, gently letting her lips touch the girl's, she passiontly moves her tongue in her mouth and the girl's fear is removed in a heartbeat, the woman returns her head backwards, a small string of saliva is between their mouth, she catches it with her finger and licks it.

"Girls are the best, right~?" she speaks with a aroused voice

The girl shyly turns her face away and her cheeks blush red.

"Ophelia, what a suprise to see you here..." a male voice said

Ophelia turned around and saw Mercury standing there
"It is you brat. I thought Saek would have captured you by now, oh well...Male fools.."

"Where is my grandfather?"
Mercury says bluntly
"At the main headquarters, Aetheregnum..."
She says stoic
"Eh...That place huh...Bothersome..."
Mercury scratches his head
"Thanks, I'll be going now!"

He walks away in a careless way

"Hold it...kid..."

"Eh..?"

"You still hold that devil fruit that belongs to your grandfather, he wants it back...just like that odd piece of dish that came to life with one of his creations."

Mercury's eyes turn serious

"Piece of dish...?! Are you talking about Zorokiller?!"
He pulls out his blade and holds it with two hands and strikes a pose holding high next to his head

"Eh...Turning serious about such trivial thing?"

"Shut it!!"

Mercury bursts forwards with his blade

"Rensa Rensa no...Cuffs"
She connects a chain between her two wrists catching the blade with it, quickly turning her arms around the blade, clinching the blade of Mercury and quickly smacks him with blade and all on the ground, ramming him through a ground barrel.

"You cannot match one of the Godai Kishi kid...You're not even on par with a A-rank...You're too cocky...But so are all males..."


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 8, 2009)

V stared at Garrick for a second.  "He doesn't get it..." V thought to himself.  V knew if he attempted to show Garrick what was really going on Garrick would probably burn him at the stake for making up such a thing about him.  "Uh... yeah, watch out for those two," V said as he left Garrick's office.  

V then looked around the ship for another paper.  It wasn't that hard to find, as many marines were crowding over the newspaper and laughing their heads off.  V looked for a pen, and eventually found a cheap plastic one in the cargo hold that was given out to convince people to enlist in the marines.  

_Several minutes later..._ 

A newspaper slid under the crack of Garrick's door into his office.  It was one the editorial page.  In the article about Larrick, every 'L' before Larrick was replaced with a 'G' and 'Thorn' was preceded by 'Haw' and had an 'E' at the end.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 8, 2009)

With the Gunsmoke pirates

Sam VS Mad Dog continued

The pirate captain was loading up his special buck shot round, the shoppers that had been inside quickly exited the building, not wanting to get caught in the cross fire.Sam's opponent entered the store trough the hole created by Sam's body as it crashed trough it.

The oversized tire iron was being batted against his palm in anticipation, prepared to bat away the bullets.For a moment the silence was only broken by the soft tap of the tire iron hitting the palm and by Sam's revolvers, each spinning around his index finger.

The two warriors were staring each other down until Mad Dog grew impatient and dashed towards Sam.Sam though did not move and waited as Mad Dog got closer and closer.Just as he was about to come into batting, Sam's stopped spinning his revolvers and held them both at different angles.One aimed at the upper torse and the other at the knees.

He had gotten a good understanding of Mad Dog's fighting style, he was skilled and fast enough to bat bullets away but it was impossible to bat away two bullets at the same time, to top it off the switch to buckshot rounds would make it even impossible to block the rounds completely.

The results were instant, Mad Dog yelled out in pain as hot metal pellets pierced his flesh, the damage was far from lethal with a spread round like this but it did it's job.Sam underestimated Mad Dog's willpower though the bounty hunter gritted his teeth and batted Sam's left revolver out of his hand.Sam's response was to fire a second round with his right revolver but Mad anticipated that action and managed to place the lug wrench side of the weapon around the barrel of Sam's right revolver.Like this he would do himself more harm.

With quick thinking Sam responded by pulling his right arm back and at the take a swing at Mad with his left."Cali Sledgehammer!"His left fist turned into a sledgehammer and struck Mad right in the face.The stunned bounty hunter regained his senses just in time to hear a revolver get cocked near his head before Sam fired, the shot signaling the end of Mad Dog.

Back with the rest of the Gunsmoke pirates

It was mainly Val and Candy against Lobo, the rest had their hands full with the 40+ fodder and slightly above- level bounty hunters.Both of them were displaying their fighting powers to the rest of the crew, quite surprisingly both of them were among the strongest of the crew.Their monster quartet being Sam, Nate, and the previously mentioned Val and Candy.

It turned out that Lobo used his monstrous size, strength and durability in combination with his DF infused hooked chain.The Grab Grab no mi could lash out like a snake and with perfect accuracy hook whatever the user ordered it to hook.Lobo stole it from a Sea King hunter, who had used it to reel in surfaced Sea Kings.

"Grab Grab:Guitar!"Lobo bellowed, the weapon sped away and hooked the guitar."Dude, noobs don't get to touch the RagnorAX!"Val yelled out.The blond rocker revealed to posses an equal or greater amount of physical strength then that of Lobo as the rocker held his ground and even managed to pull back the chain and raise it and the guitar high in the air."Shazam!"A thunderbolt struck down out of the blue as Val's thumb struck a cord."Booyah, bi-atch!

The current passed trough the guitar and then trough the chain until it grounded after passing trough Lobo.The head bounty hunter groaned and shook fiercely as the lightning passed trough him."Re-return!"The chain let go the guitar, Lobo decided to approach this one different."Grab Grab: Chica's leg!"

The hook shot towards Candy, though this time it didn't even grab it's intended target."Impossible."Lobo uttered, never had the weapon missed it's target, though if you could call this a miss? 

Candy skillfully plucked the hook out of the air and with an iron grip held it in place, the Zoan user's physical strength was impressive. The crew would soon learn that out of the crew members, she was physically the strongest, Raw power wise.

With one hand she tugged at the chain and Lobo was pulled toward her,Her free hand formed a fist and then pummeled down on Lobo right on the head.The Bounty hunter smashed into the ground and resembled an ostrich, or a human tree perhaps.secured into the ground by the head, the body went limp after a few seconds, if the damage to the head hadn't done him in, the lack of oxygen would have.

"Wow, that's one powerful left hook you're packing there missy."Nate lit up a cigar as he commented on his fellow Zoan user, the woman just shot a dirty look at him and headed back to the Ravager."Whatever and don't call me Missy, gran' pa!"The group made their way back to the ship, setting off to their next destination.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

"There ya go fella. How are ya feelin?" Annie asks the waterlogged Marcks. He had almost drowned after falling off the waver. 

"*cough* Thanks.....Annie.....*cough* for saving me!" he croaks. 

Annie laughs and shakes her head, "Naw fella I didn't save you. Dave here fished you out," she points at Dave who leans back against the railing. 

"Wha...what?!" Marcks asks in a bewildered voice that begins to encroach on horror.  

Annie nods at him, "Yeah he even performed CPR on you. Wasn't that heroic of him?" 

Marcks immediately gets up and throws himself overboard. 

"Pfft....everybody actin' weird all of a sudden. I'm gonna do some target practice,"  Annie remarks.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Dreyri watched as Tetra ran around. He continued to swing a rig he created that he could add weights to. 

"_Hey Tetra, I see you training your body a lot_"
"You never train with that kodatchi"

Tetra stopped and looked at him

"_You think you'll just automatically get better with it?_" Dreyri said with scorn
"_Come let me show you something_"

Dreyri walked over to his bag and pulled out a wooden kodatchi and a wooden katana. He threw the kodatchi at Tetra she caught it

"This is pretty heavy, it's a bit heavier than my real one"
"_Defend yourself_" Dreyri said bringing the katana down

Tetra put the sword up to defend herself and a shock ran down her hand

"He's strong" Tetra thought

He attacked her again but she nimbly dodged the attack and counterattacked, Dreyri blocked the strike easily and stabbed at Tetra. She dodged again and struck at Dreyri. He side stepped and brought the sword down one handed and Tetra dodged again jumping backward. He followed her and slashed downward she jumped into the air and fell with a slash which Dreyri put up his sword and blocked then pushed her off. She stumbled backward and he was on her quickly again. She ducked a slash and rose with an upward slash he stepped back and brought his sword down and she hopped back and slid on the deck. He charged at her again and slashed, she ducked and back stepped and used the opening to slash at Dreyri he grabbed the blade of the kodatchi and brought his katana downward and hit her hard on her head. There was a loud crack and a trickle of blood ran down her forehead

"That the fuck is up with that fucker" Marc said getting to his feet

Smirnov grabbed Marc's shirt and pulled him back to the deck

"*Mind your own business*" Smirnov said handing Marc a bottle of rum

Tetra touched her hand to her head and brought it away and looked at the blood

"Two things" She said her eyes blazing
"Why did you hit me so hard?"
"_Because even though it's sparring, if I stop every time I am about to get a killing blow your body will not have enough practice to avoid one in a real fight_"

Tetra looked at him clearly thinking about his words

"OK and you grabbed the blade of my sword in a real fight you wouldn't be able to do that without injuring yourself"

Dreyri laughed and nodded at where Moongarm lay on the deck. Tetra looked over and saw the steel gauntlets

"_Listen to your breathing and listen to mine_" Dreyri said looking at Tetra

She was breathing hard and Dreyri was breathing normally

"_You know why that is?_" Dreyri asked
"No" Tetra replied
"_You are much faster than my but you use that speed incorrectly_"
"_I think it has a lot to do with they way you fight_" 
"_You were never taught to use that formally_" Dreyri said gesturing to the sword
"Can you teach me?" Tetra said
"_I can give you an idea to work with_" Dreyri said with a smile
"_You like Marc and myself and everyother great swordsman will have to figure out your own style_"
"_These are the only tips I will give you toward creating your own style_" Dreyri said smiling

Dreyri stood and held the wooden kodatchi in his hands lengthways parallel to the ground

"_Somethings about you and your kodatchi_"
"_Do you know what is the prime use for a kodatchi?_"
"Defense" Tetra said
"_You are half correct, defense and a quick counter attack_"
"_How do you currently defend?_"

Tetra stood there deep in thought, she noticed herself breathing hard

"I dodge a lot"
"_Correct_"
"_Good use of your speed but bad use of you defensive weapon_"
"_I will show you one last thing, remember that what I show you will be the basest form of your own style and not perfectly executed because my body isn't properly attuned to the use of it like your own is_"

He walked over to the bag again and picked up another kodatchi out of it. 

"_Attack me with a downward slash_" Dreyri said 

Tetra did as she was told she put all her force into a downward strike when the practice swords clashed she expected to feel a shock but she didn't it merely slid down the blade and Dreyri counter attacked and hit her on her shoulder but her blade though re-directed still hit him on his shoulder. The attack was meant to hit Dreyri on his head.

"_Did you feel what happened?_" Dreyri asked
"Yes but my strike still hit you" Tetra said sounding confused
"_Yes but I'm worlds slower than you are_" Dreyri said smiling
"So I basically use my opponents strength against them. I redirect the strike and allow them to follow though with their strike and then counter attack while they are still in motion"

Dreyri looked at Tetra with a surprised face

"_Yep you got it_" 
"I'm not as daft as you think" Tetra said still thinking about what he'd just shown her
"_This is the last advice I give you_" Dreyri said walking back to his training area
"_I advise you ask any one of the crew to assist you with sparring using real weapons_"
"_You can train your body but to train your style you will need experience feeling the weight of different weapons and the strength of different people_"

Smirnov and Marc looked at Tetra standing there

"*That's actually a very smart way to fight*" Smirnov said
"*She will reduce her movement in battle therefore allowing her to fight longer and she will be much more effective with her sword*"
"Dreyri isn't such a fucktard after all he does know what he's doing"
"*I think he helped her much more than anyone of us could have*" Simirnov said before he raised his gourd and took a long drink
"Fuck" Marc said loudly
"*Vhat is vrong with you?*" Smirnov said looked at Marc with a cocked eyebrow
"I'll bet you a million belli she bugs me about helping her train" Marc said face palming

Smirnov roared with laughter


----------



## Jotacon (Jun 8, 2009)

Lark sat at a decayed table against a backdrop of mouldy and dusty walls. The room was ill lit by lanterns that were unevenly placed around the top wall and by a few nosey crewmates that continued to peer closer to the action. When something exciting was happening the buffoons would turn back and whisper the events to his nearest friend and which would pass from person to person growing louder and more incorrect each time.
This had been the process in which news had travelled for the past 2 hours and it seemed like it was ready to go 2 hours more. Excitement was high and tensions grew even higher. At the moment there were 3 people left at the table Lark, Jewel and some fodder. There was another fodder and the purpose of both of the Fodder was to raise Lark?s confidence to go all in so that Jewel could cheat and smash him, of course since Lark had such a small pile of cash and assets to start with the fodder can be used peck away at him.

That was not how this game worked out though, thanks to Lark's Devil Fruit the amount of luck each player recieved outweighed the cheating being done by the DiamondHead pirates. The game went into the night and only after another hour was the game 1-to-1 and down to the final hand. Thanks to the amount of money Lark had accumulated from the Fodder and Jewel himself, it forced Jewel to bet his families prized Emerald as well as the map to the Grand Line. Captain Jewel was confident though and as both hands were revealed the room went silent. There were 6 Aces on the table and Lark had won the game, which prompted Captain Jewel to say "He Cheated get him!

With six guns pointed to his head Lark began to sweat, especially because behind the guns were more guns, supplemented by swords, clubs, axes, whips, chairs and other sharp pointy or blunt heavy objects. ?Come on Lark, you?ve talked your way out of worse situations than this before? or atleast, I think so?? Before he could finish his thought Lark was rushed by one of the gun holders and brought to his feet. The enemy was an absolute ogre, strong and built like a brick wall, there was nothing Lark could do in his position. Being safely locked in place someone grabbed the Setzer of his back. 
?Nice gun you have here. Looks like it?s special, it?ll probably sell decently.?
Visually upset Lark barked ?Give that back you sonuva bitch! When I said that I could take this ship on by myself I wasn?t kidding. I am a Fruit user y?know??
The room went silent, some faces were filled with curiosity others fear and Captain Jewel stood at the front not concerned. He just narrowed his eyes and stroked his curly moustache. The pressure in the room began to thin as one second turned to two and soon into three. As nothing happened the big pirate holding Lark began to laugh and the laughter consumed the whole room like the sound of loud jazz, luckily with attention diverted Lark got his chance.
The Ogre behind Larks grip had become loose and using this chance Lark jumped and kicked off his chest and landed rolling on the Card table. Swiftly he moved his hand and took the Grand Line Map as well as an Emerald that was laying on top of it. Knowing his chances were slim Lark thought it would be better to run than fight, but it seemed this had already been planned for. Jewel ran out the only exit and haughtily closed the door, ?Get that scum and get our map back.? He then turned to those on the deck, ?pillage everything you can from that boat and kill whoever is on it.?
The situation called for immediate action, which was something Lark could deliver. He pulled out two pistols from his coat and shot two men dead with his incredible point blank accuracy. Rolling off the table he kicked in the face of the ogre-like pirate and shot two more pirates wounding them. Lark began to run but slipped and fell, narrowly avoiding a club to the head and tripping a rifleman into the crowd near the door.
?I?ve got this weapon of his,? another pirate said as he spun the roulette in the Setzer ?I?ll kill him with his own gun!? The roulette landed on a grey panel which forced the barrel to widen and smoke to flood out. Lark on the ground headed towards the source of the smoke and pulled the rapscallion to the ground. Lark wrestled the Setzer out of his opponents hands and used it to knock the enemy out, he crawled out of the smoke filled room to his freedom. Freedom that was filled with the remaining 30 or so pirates all surrounding the door. ?His Devil Fruit must produce smoke!?


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Fire walked the halls with her wolves at her sides

"Lets go train"
"I need to increase my speed" Fire said

Storm barked and Cloud whined

"I couldn't take you with me to fight the masked man" 
"I don't know you'd have been able to help me he was too strong and fast"

Cloud barked

"Yes the ankle weights will increase my speed when I take them off"
"My goal in to reach my current speed while wearing them"

Storm barked

"The wrist weights will increase my strength" Fire said as she continued walking

Storm barked again

"What do you mean?"
"If I fight with them on my blows will be heavier"
"If I take them off my attacks will be lighter but faster, although heavier than they are now because i'd have trained with them on"
"Why am I explaining this to you guys" Fire said with a laugh and walked onto the deck

*At the Makaosu Base*

Su lin looked up at Korver

"Well I wanted you to know first hand" Su lin said smiling
"I'll tell you when we aren't surrounded by so many people" Su lin said as she leaned in close
"So we'll be working together, tell me about about yourself"

*With The Angel Pirates*

Nicobi and the rest stood on the beach knocking cannon balls away from the houses. The marine ship got closer and several Marines jumped onto the shore.

"Lets get to work" Nicobi said

AXE WAVE he said and he slammed the Shoka wili into the ground and a huge rend in the earth appeared and snaked across the ground toward the group of men throwing them into the air.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

Helen stands her ground and unsheathes her sword, the Nidai Kitetsu. She hones in on three cannonballs hurling over her direction. Helen holds her sword by her side, tightening her grip and channeling her inner ki.  Here we go she thinks, taking a deep breath. Her long range cutting attacks can't pierce metal yet but now is a better time then any to see how far she's come. She twirls around in the air and slashes vertically at the sir.

*"Pheonix Lash!"*

A swirling cannon of air in the shape of a phoenix bird hurtles from her sword, flying at the iron projectiles like a gale force twister. The air explodes as the attack hits the cannonballs and Helen narrows her eyes waiting to see if she's passed the test. The three cannonballs fall downwards and hit the sand in front of her, knocking up a plume of sand. 

Helen frowns, the metal of the cannonballs has been dented severely but not cut all the way through. 

"Dammit!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 9, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"Marc" Tetra said in a sultry voice cozying up to him. "I am going to fucking kill Dreyri" Marc said his hand covering his face. "Will you help me work on my swordsmanship?" "You aren't going to stop asking are you?" Marc said rubbing at the inside corners of his eyes in exasperation. "Nope" Tetra said jumping up and down happily. "Fine, fuck" Marc said drawing his swords towards him with his gravity. Marc stepped out in the middle of the deck where there was the most space. "Lets go" Marc said beckoning for Tetra to come. But before Tetra could get to her feet Marc pulled her towards him impatiently with his gravity placing her gently on the deck sparring distance from him. However the moment of raising his arm caused him to wince as his ribs throbbed and Tetra could see it on his face. "Maybe we should just call it a day" Tetra said. "Its fine lets go" Marc said drawing his katana. "The only place you are going is back to bed" Akawana said from behind him her arms folded.

*At The Makasou Base*

"Not much to say actually, my life is quite drab and boring. Not something I would want to waste your precious time with" Korver said lowering his sun glasses. "I insist" Sun Li said smiling. "Well I was born into a rich family but I decided to turn down my inheritance. The only thing of interest was me ingesting my fruit. Since then I have been training it, sometimes with disastrous consequences" Korver said smiling as he remembered the annihilation of an island at his hands. "Maybe instead I could interest you in telling me all about yourself, it would appear you know morse code. I am curious as to why" Korver said remembering and translating the message Sun Li had tapped out on the table after the pairings had been given.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 9, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi turned to see the cannon balls on the ground in front Helen

"Hey guys look at this"
"HYBRID POINT"

He ran over and picked up a cannonball in his huge hands and hurled it at the marine ship that ran aground lower down the beach

*BOOOM*

There was a huge explosion that sent marines flying everywhere

"I think I hit the armory" Nicobi said smiling

He reached for another cannon ball

"No no Nicobi-san no more" Mathias said in a stern voice
"If you do that again no one will make it here and I'll be so bored" 

Nicobi just laughed 

"Well maybe you shouldn't be standing here" Nicobi said charging a group on incoming marines

*At the Makaosu base
*
"Hmm you heard that?" Su lin said nonchalantly
"I most certainly did"
"So you know what it said then?"

Korver nodded 

"I know morse code because there a certain times when you can't talk"
"A woman tapping on a deck impatiently doesn't draw much attention"
"You become more and more surprising by the minute"
"Any other issues we will deal with on our mission" Su lin said with a smile and walked away from Korver


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 9, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Multiple cannonballs hurtled towards Mathias as he stood there in a stationary position. He had a stern look of someone who wasn't impressed at all. Mathias stood on his left foot and started spinning, using his arms to gather wind and turn himself into a mini twister. *"Great twister of Zephyrus!"* Mathias commanded as he knocked the cannonballs back at the ships causing an explosion. 

A host of marines charged at Mathias as he came out of his twister form. Mathias held both of his arms back and started thrusting numerous winded open palmed strikes at the marines. *"Gale Force Palm fury!"* Mathias exclaimed as he sent the marines hurling backwards. Mathias observed the battlefield to see his nakama also taking care of the troublesome marines. "This is much too easy. We've got this under control." Mathias said with a slight grin.

*KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!* The volcano roared as the previous stone that was there was suddenly gone. A WG agent stood at the summit of the volcano with a sinister grin. Mathias punched the ground in frustration. "GAH! How could we be so blind as not to see the obvious decoy. They used the cannon fire to distract us while an agent removed the stone. This isn't good at all..." Mathias said as the volcano roared against, throwing the town into chaos.

Makaosu Meeting
Necaroy grimaced when he heard that his partner would be Lance. He turned towards his brethren knight and glared at him from under his helmet. 

Lance rubbed his chin for a moment, "Necaroy, Necaroy, oh yes, the man that likes to play dress up. Well while we partner up I'll let you pretend to be the knight and I'll be the tooth fairy," He spun his helmet around in his hands a few times, "And I was under the impression that you were simply the King of the Fodder, not an Elite Agent. Guess I got the short end of the stick on my partner."

".......Such a haughty attitude you have there boy. I wonder if it's all bravado though....." Necaroy aid eerily. "......Yes, I'm still the general of all of the tero forces, but my power level is equal to that of an elite agent. Maybe even greater perhaps....." 

Necaroy walked past Lance as he started to leave the room. "......Just make sure you steer clear of me you Tensei dog. I wouldn't want to burn you into ashes and sweep you away at the end of our mission because of a "freak accident" by myself....."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

The Monarch pirates were attacking a small merchant vessel that was carrying tea and medical supplies to the Sakura Kingdom. Rek, Matyr and Yumi in her Uno suit had boarded the vessel, intent on taking the tea.

Matyr was the first to attack, firing miniature bombs from his Hapsburg alongside some of the crewmen. 

"Man, blowing up peasants is fun!" Matyr said. He took a small bomb attached to his belt, and threw it at some of the remaining merchant crewmen. 

"Now, now, Matyr. We came here for the tea and medicine, not to pick a fight." Rek chided. He walked towards the ship captain, his hand on the handle of his pistol. "My good captain, it is quite clear that you and your jolly crew are defeated. Let us take the tea and perhaps some of the medical supplies and we'll be off."

The captain couldn't answer, unconscious after being hit by one of Matyr's bombs. 

"I'll take that as a yes." Rek signalled the crewmen to enter the ship's lower deck. "Matyr go and coordinate things will you?"

The machinist noble yawned. "Fine, fine, I suppose the peasants would need guidance from a noble like myself." He entered the lower deck, holding his Hapsburg by his side.

"If that Garrick person finds us we're going to be in a huge mess." Yumi told Rek, sitting on the stairs leading to the merchant vessel's steering wheel.

Rek chuckled. "I've met the man before, and what they say about him is true. In any case we're no match for him in a direct fight but if we keep our wits we can escape from him easily."

"I suppose so." Yumi agreed. "Though we should lie low for a while." 

Rek nodded. "Better safe than sorry. Now what say we change the subject, don't want to invoke any bad luck."

The two chatted about every possible subject, from baking goods to the upcoming war. After they had run out of things to talk about, the two stared at each other for a while.

"What's taking them so long?" Rek wondered, playing with his ponytail.

"A remaining enemy, perhaps?" Yumi suggested.

"It shouldn't take them too long, unless Oressa herself was down there." The two went silent, a chill going up their spines.

Yumi unsheated her short katana. "Let's hope not." She went into the lower deck, with Rek close behind.

All the lights were out, and the shutters were all closed. Rek made a makeshift torch so they could continue. It wasn't a big boat anyway, so whatever there was down there they'd find it soon.

As they walked on, Yumi saw an unconcious figure lying on the floor. Upon closer inspection they saw that it was one of the crewmen. He seemed to have been hit hard in the head, judging by the lump on it. 

"Whatever did this is around here somewhere."

Rek nodded. "Let's hurry up and beat it so we can have our tea then."

"You'll get to drink your sissy tea soon enough. Just hope your neck hasn't been broken by then." Uno said back.

The further they went down the more unconcious bodies they saw. All of them were Monarch pirate crewmen, each one with injuries all over their bodies. The more they saw, the more tense the two became. They were all struck down by blunt attacks though, which made Rek a little calmer, since with alloy up he'll be able to run away safely. Yumi was there too, and with her formidable abilities they'd be able to take their enemy down, or at least slow them down until they can get away.

They heard gunfire, which made the two take cover behind a cargo box.

"STAY BACK! I WON'T HESITATE TO BLOW YOU AWAY PEASANT!!" Matyr yelled. 

The next sound they heard was a small explosion, and then silence.

"Well, whatever it is, Matyr should've taken it down." Rek said.

"But it's Matyr we're talking about here." Yumi readied her blade. 

"Good point, but you can never be certain." 

The two waited anxiously for the next sound, but none came.

Rek shrugged. "Matyr must've-" 

The cargo box they were hiding behind broke, a gloved fist coming out from the other side. The two fell back before a heel kick smashed the spot they were hiding behind.

Rek pointed the torch towards the ruined box, but they saw nothing. 

"Where did it..." A kick dropped from above, almost hitting Yumi had she not blocked it with her blade. 

"I'll take you down!" Chains came out of Yumi's sword to bind the assailant, but it jumped away at the last minute and returned to the darkness.

"Relying on darkness, eh? Let's shed some light in here shall we, Yumi?"

The masked revolutionary nodded. "I'm ahead of you."  Her short katana turned into a cross bow, the chains disappearing. "My powers need illumination to work anyway. I can't make constructs out of nothing." She went closer to Rek, keeping within the raidius of the torch. She aimed her crossbow and fired, blowing holes into the ship. Rek grinned, and shot holes through the ship with his pistol. 

Enough light finally came in for them to see their enemy. It was a woman, dressed in a maid's uniform. She had short green hair, had a pair of metal clubs in her hands.

Her eyes focused on Rek and Yumi, annoyed that her cover was blown. She jumped up to the ceiling and began to walk on it as if she wasn't upside down. She swung both maces towards Rek and Yumi. Yumi was protected by her helmet, but Rek wasn't as lucky. He was knocked towards one of the boxes, crashing through it and became covered in powdered tea as a result.

He tried to stand up, but he saw the maid charging towards her, this time from the side of the ship. He raised his arms to cover his head and turned his clothes to steel, knowing that he couldn't stop the attack.

"CECILIA! STOP!"

One of the boxes opened, and Rek saw his young cousin Sogar inside. The maid stopped, her club inches from Rek's arms. She walked down the wall and back where the floor was. 

"S-sogar?"

_Windy Dirge_

The monarch crew was back on the Dirge, along with most of the looted items from the merchant vessel, as well as Rek's cousin and maid.

Rek, Jun and Ruru were inside the dining hall, along with Sogar and his maid. 

"Attacked by Oressa you say? She sure is taking the Conquista quite seriously." Rek said, sipping some tea. Ruru was holding an ice pack on Rek's eye, to keep it from swelling.

Sogar nodded. "She sent one of those scary cloaked guys at my safe-house." The young noble was nibbling on some cotton candy. "If it weren't for Cecilia I wouldn't have gotten away."

"And why, might I ask, were you inside that merchant vessel?"

"We were trying to leave my safe-house sneakily. We were supposed to go to Candor Island, where I'd be safer but then you guys showed up." Sogar opened his mouth widely and swallowed the entire piece of cotton candy. 

"I apologize, but as you know I'm moonlighting as a pirate to earn extra cash."

Cecilia stepped forward and poured some hot chocolate into a porcelain cup, then gave it to Sogar for him to drink. "Lord Sogar has been taking construction jobs for the marines. They're readying every base they have for the upcoming war. We did not expect lady Oressa to hit us hard." 

Rek sighed. "Well, you're safe at least."

"We fear that lady Oressa will prepare another attack against us." Rek agreed to that. Oressa was the type to keep flinging things at you until she got what she wanted.

"We could take you to Candor, if you wish."

Sogar nodded to Rek's proposition. 

"However we'll need more firepower. I don't want to expend too much of what I have to get you there."

"So where will we get the firepower?" Sogar asked.

Rek smirked. "From a dear friend of mine. She may turn us down, but at the very least whoever Oressa'll send against you we can redirect to them." 

Rek took out a beautiful ring from within his trench coat and used his transmutation powers on it. The diamond ring reverted to its true form, a log post. "Ruru that log post is directed towards wherever my dear Annie and her man-harem is. Set out coordinates to this, if you will." Ruru bowed to Rek and took the log post.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 9, 2009)

Mathias noticed the Agent that was standing in the top of the volcano and just removed the stone driving the island to its destructive fate.

"This isn't good at all..." Mathias said as the volcano roared against, throwing the town into chaos.

The agent was standing up there and was looking the chaos under him. The villagers were running out of their houses and the streets filled with people. The gathered in the middle of the center square and were waiting. The only choise they had now was to keep their faith to the Angel Pirates. They could not head near the beach because the enemy ships were still attacking. The fodder angel pirates were protecting the villagers from all around and blocked all the alleys as well as watching for incoming fire.

It was like there was no hope anymore. More marines were coming over time and the sea was filled with marine warships that were still coming and coming. In just some minutes the island became like a hell for them. No escape and a whole army of marines that was not ending.

Mathias walked next to Nicobi, Helen and Sanya. "Someone is missing, right?" Nicobi says and looks at Mathias. "Yup, our captain..." Mathias smirks with confidence but even he has no idea what is going to happen. 

The agent was still up there and was making a call with his Den Den Mushi 
 "BERU BERU ......BERU!!" 
 "Yes?"
_ "The volcano is clear!"_
"And what about the island...?"
_"Don't worry, the island will be over soon..."_ the agent didn't manage to say something else before Eddy appears in a blink of an eye.
Eddy like a jet covered all the distance and appeared like a blur in front of the Agent delivering a devastating kick that sent the agent flying over the island.
"Finally"Nicobi says
"It was about time" Mathias  says and Helen and Sanya smile. 

The agent landed just a bit from Mathias and the others, and Hlen with Sanya walked over him.
 "Hello..." Sanya says
"Lets cut him into pieces" Helen says and smiles

It was already too late as the ships unloaded the marine soldiers. Liek ants were coming out of the ships and rushed through the island.
The lava was approaching the main town as well

"Lets burn something...."

Eddy touches the ground with his both hands... "Barbecue Ground!!" Eddy exclaims as a deep sound can be heard like coming from inside the earth. Suddenly the lava around the town started moving into different holes and cracks that were just opening on the ground. 
The marines reached the center surrounding everyone just seconds before the battle could start. Mathias and the others prepared as well.

But then a weird look the marines' faces could be seen. They were looking at each other like they could feel something strange. The ground was taking a brighter red color and steams were coming out.* "Shit, what is going on.....it is h..hoo.....hot!!!!"* the marines suddenly started yelling and screaming from pain. They were jumping around like rabbits. Their feet were like standing on fire. They started running and heading staight for the beach when holes opened at random spots around them.
"Lava Pillars!!" Eddy yelled from the top as from that holes lava pillars came out surrounding the marines and burning them. They were trying to escape as from random spots the lava was coming out suurpising them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2009)

"Wow real lava!" Sanya shouts to the rest of the crew as she weaves through the red hot pillars. "We didn't have volcanoes on Sky Island. Maybe that's a good thing, because then it would leak through and start raining down on you guys. That wouldn't be good at all would it? I mean, it's kinda like acid rain but worse 'cause it's lav-oof!" Sanya is suddenly inturrupted by a cannonball. She spins wildly, trying to right herself before smashing into one of Eddie's pillars. "Hahahahahaaaaa!" Shee shouts as she lands. "I'm the great Sanya! You can't-oof! Another cannonball. "Well that tears it!" She takes off and speeds over the heads of the marines, towards the marine ship.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 9, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Marc stood there glaring at Akawana as Fire walked onto the deck. 

"What's going on here?" Fire asked 
"Marc was going to help me train but Akawana says he's not ready yet" Tetra pouted
"I'll help I was coming up here to train"
"Great" Tetra said with a smile

Marc walked back to his spot next to Smirnov and whispered to Akawana as he passed her

"Thanks"

He sat next to Smirnov and picked up his bottle of rum. Fire walked over and picked up her practice knives

"Don't hold back" Tetra said readying her practice kodatchi
"Come on take off the weights" Tetra said pointing to the ankle weights with her sword
"Are you serious?" Fire asked in exasperation
"I help everyone but I never get to help myself" Fire grumbled and she knelt to take them off"

She tossed them aside with a loud thunk

"Lets go" she said blurring

There were several loud clacks, Dreyri stopped what he was doing and looked at them sparring with. Tetra would be hard pressed to counter attack against Fire her daggers we shorter and she could therefore attack faster. Fire relentlessly attacked Tetra who was quickly getting the hang of what she should be doing. She parried most of Fire's attacks and allowed the follow through for wasted movement. The shorter weapons allowed for less wasted movement so a smaller window in which to counter attack. Fire suddenly did something clever she brought her knives down in a stabbing motion but at the last second she left one knife and use the other to stab Tetra in her ribs by bringing it around the tip of the sword. The kodatchi being shorter allowed for this maneuver. Tetra grunted and double over. Fire blurred and appeared behind Tetra and was about to slash her hamstring but she back flipped and whacked Fire on her shoulder. Fire grunted in pain this time and Tetra went for the killing blow to the crown of the head. Fire blocked the strike with crossed knives over her head. Fire kicked back after the contact and caught Tetra in the stomach, she turned and headbutt Tetra then brought both knives down and struck Tetra on the shoulders. Tetra buckled and dropped to her knees.

"_Stop_" Dreyri's voice boomed across the deck
"_Good both of you_" 
"_Tetra a few things_" 
"_Fire is a bad match for you because of the pair of knives and the speed of her weapons_"
"_You cannot forget that people will use their bodies, that kick took you totally by surprise_"
"_When fighting someone with faster weapons than your kodatchi you want to dodge more and redirect less_"
"_When fighting someone with slower weapons like katana and broad swords you redirect more and dodge less_"
"_You will get the hang of it_" Dreyri said with a smile

The two women went back to sparring and after an hour Tetra was getting the hang of it and most of the fights started alternating. They finished about even in terms of victories. Fire dropped down on the deck covered in bruises Tetra the same. 

"Thanks for helping me" Tetra said looking at Fire lying on the deck

Akawana walked over 

"You guys should stop for the day and rest" Akawana said as she stood over the two girls
"*Lets have lunch*" Smirnov said loudly standing looking over the railing
"Who's cooking?" Fire asked
"*Them*" Smirnov said pointing to something over the railing

There was a floating set up that looked like a bar and restaurant.

"That smells awesome" Marc said getting to his feet
"Smells like BBQ" Simo said appearing from below deck
"Make for the BBQ bar" Marc said excitedly
"I'll go call Hawthorne" Fire said quickly
"*Why does she keep going to call him?*" Smirnov said scratching his beard
"Maybe she has the hots for him" Marc said with a smile
"*I somehow doubt that*" Smirnov said with a laugh

Fire ran below deck toward Hawthorne's lab and Knocked on the door and entered. Hawthorne stood looking over something

"Any progress?" Fire asked as he noticed her
"Bah forget I asked" Fire said quickly
"What I really came to say was that we are about to have lunch at a floating bar and grill" 
"Lets go" Fire said gesturing at him to follow

*With The Angel Pirates*

A huge marine stepped off the boat onto the shore holding a pair of what looked like cannons in his hands. Nicobi looked at him and smiling

"He's mine" Nicobi shouted as larva pillars lit up the sky


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 9, 2009)

Marcks head sinks beneath the water after he threw himself overboard. Dave quickly walks towards the railing and leaps atop it. "Don't worry I'll save you  again Marcks-sama!" 

Marcks head immediately bobs up through the surface of the water, "NOOOOOO!!" he cries in horror as he sees Dave standing on the railing up above, ready to jump over. "I'm fine!! Just let me drown in peace!!" 

Jessie looks over the railing with a concerned face, "Well I'd go after him but I can't swim..."  She turns towards Annie who's ignoring the whole situation and loading her revolvers. "Hey Annie be a pal and fish out Marcks?" 

"I'm not gettin' my hair wet for that lug!" she retorts.

"OH I WISH ONE OF MY DEAR NAKAMA.....PREFERABLY A FEMALE WITH SHORT BLOND HAIR, WHO LIKES TO WEAR MINI SKIRTS, AND HAS A NICE A........UH WELL ANYWAY I WISH SOMEONE WOULD SAVE ME!!!!" Marcks voice can be heard yelling from the water, as he "drowns". 

"NO NOT YOU DAVE! STAY AWAY!!! YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE BLOND HAIR, YOU'RE BALD!!!!" 

Jessie walks towards Annie and gives her a look very much like this. 

"Annie please just help him out..." Jessie asks Annie. 

"I'M DROWNING!!! OI ANYONE LISTENING!?!?!?" 

Annie sighs in annoyance, "FINE!" 

From Marcks perspective as he tries to keep his head above water he sees Annie loom over the railing. He smiles as he sees her, "OH ANNIE YOU'RE MY SAVIOR THANK GOODNESS!!" Suddenly Annie points her revolver at him. 

"Hey....hey wait why are you aiming your gun at me?!?!?" 

*BANG!* 

Marcks wakes up in the infirmary with a bruised face. "Wha...what happened?" he groans. 

MJ looms over Marcks, "Annie saved your life, she pulled you up with a....I believe it was a boxing glove exploding bullet she called it. Unfortunately it also had the side effect of giving you a concussion and short term memory loss."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 9, 2009)

On board of The Ravager

The Gunsmoke pirates were on their way to their next adventure, each member either helping around with the ship or minding their own business.Of those that were minding their own business two were disillusioned by the recent battle.Chuck wa drinking his problems away like always. while they had been medical ones before now the First Mate was drinking away the shame.

All his life he had been one of the toughest, hell in all those years on Eastwood the only three that gave him a run for his money were Sam,Chey and President Buck.But here out on the seas he was just a small fry, he wasn't even one of the stronger ones in the crew.If anything he was among the weakest.That was just unacceptable to him, he needed to find a way to get stronger and do it fast.

On a different part of the ship, Chey was thinking the same.She was on the training deck, what she needed was more control over her DF abilities.She could feel it had so much more potential then just covering the nearest bodypart.But manifesting just that strained her enough as it was, somehow she needed to increase her concentration and stamina.The only way she could do that, or at least the one manner she could think of, was to train endlessly until she had achieved those desired results.

And so she would spend hours here, shifting trough different Shaman armors.

On Barker island

The marine squad led by Joe Starsmore had arrived on the island.Chatter was that their assigned target had been spotted here and when they interviewed the witnesses it had been proved to be true."Get the new information back to the ship, inform HQ of the additions,have them dig up more information about them and update our files as soon as you have that information."The commander told one of his subordinates.

While they had assumed the crew consisted out of four, the three wanted fugitives from Eastwood and Nathan Blake it turned out that several other criminals had joined up with them, including the woman that had played a role in the prison riots of Southwood.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 9, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

Fire returned with Hawthorne and the group set out for the BBQ restaurant. As they entered a few of the waiters spotted some of the tattoos the crew was sporting and quickly passed along a message through whispers. "Here we go again" Marc said his hand on standby to reach for his sword. "Well maybe if you wore a shirt people wouldn't be so quick to label you" Hawthorne explained simply. "Good evening the head steward said stepping forward. "We have no problems with serving pirates, however me must ask that you refrain from violent behavior while on the restaurant premises." The crew looked at Marc who was looking at the waiter thinking how much it would please him to rearrange this smug bastards face with his fist. "Fine" Marc said realizing his crew had been watching him apprehensively. The waiter seated them at a large table meant for ten and everyone dumped their weapons on the two empty chairs. 

"Can I take your order" their server asked. "Lets make this as simple as possible" Marc said cracking his knuckles expectantly at the thought of food. "Just start us off with a couple BBQ chickens and lots of rolls, and to drink bring a few barrels of rum. If anyone else wants anything they can order it for themselves but keep the table stocked with rum, rolls and BBQ chicken." "Very good sir" the waiter said writing Marc's order down. "Anything else?" the waiter asked looking around the table. "Yes I would like a non alcoholic beverage, maybe a fruit drink" Hawthorne said politely to the waiter. "Same here" Tetra said waving her hand to make sure the waiter had heard her. "Meh I am fine with what the captains having" Dreyri said yawning loudly while rocking on his chair. Fire and Smirnov nodded in agreement, "just a salad please" Akawana said smiling at the server. "Anything else" the waiter asked pleasantly. "Yeah tell that fuck face to stop looking at me" Marc said pointing at a man at a nearby table.

*With Korver and Su Lin*

Korver issued a quick good bye to the agents who were still interacting with their partners and followed behind Su Lin slipping his hands back into his jacket sleeves. "Well since you have a crew is it safe to assume we shall be taking your boat?" Korver asked as Su Lin made her way to the docks. "It seems pointless and cumbersome to have two boats for a-" Korver paused and scanned the papers with their mission orders before replying. "Sorry about that, as I was saying it seems pointless and cumbersome to have two boats for a stealth mission." "Yes we shall take my boat" Su Lin said "I have a crew that will make it easier for us to make haste." "Not to worry my good lady" Korver said adjusting his sun glasses "with my power any ship on the seas shall certainly become the fastest."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 9, 2009)

The sound of  metalworking echoes from the door of Annie's workshop. For all her considerable talents at wielding guns she's arguably much better at the science of making them. Metallurgy and chemistry (of the explosive kind) have always been her favorite subjects. 

Annie stands over a smelting furnace. She wears thick black goggles over her face, a thick blacksmith's apron, and protective gloves that go all the way to her elbows. The Gunslinger holds a thick bar of raw seastone with a metal tongue. 

"Momma's gonna make you all better," Annie mutters to herself as she stares at the seastone. She walks towards the smelting furnace and sets about extracting the precious ore locked inside the bar. 

_An hour later..._
Annie stares at the seastone in its liquid state as it boils in a vat at extremely high temperature. She walks towards a drafting table and sits down, envisioning her new rounds. Then she sets about conceptualizing the design and making it a reality on paper, then finally in the forge.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2009)

With the LTP-   
  Nolan stepped up to the pitchers mound and began to warm himself up. ?Alright, so, I throw the ball pretty much right?? the kid nods. ?Here goes not-? BOOM! The stadium walls are ripped through by a massive explosion sending the fans flying in all directions. ?THE HELL IS THAT!?? Kuroi shouts. ?THOUSAND HAND PIRATES AND LITTLE TREE PIRATES! GIVE YOURSELVES UP WITHOUT A FIGHT! THIS IS MARINE CAPTAIN FAIRU! Come to Killru!? WHAM! ?SIR YOU?RE RHYMING AGAIN!?  BOOM! Another cannon ball rips through the stadium. ?Damn it, Captain Fairu? The hell is that, I never heard of him.? 

  Jason blinked. ?isn?t he the guy who let us go?? He asked bolt. ?I unno, I don?t remember him.? Belle sighed and grabbed the two by the collar. ?WHO CARES LET?S JUST GET OUT OF HERE!? all the men of the LTP and even the Thousand hand pirates looked at her. *?SCREW THAT!? *they shouts, rushing off towards the marine ship now docking at the stadium. ?WHAT?S WRONG WITH YOU!!!? Belle shouts. ?By the way.? Kuroi turns to Jason. ?Rodgers, are you related to Josef Rodgers?? He asked. ?He?s my brother.? Jason responds. ?GAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN!? Kuroi slaps him on the back. 

  ?Your brother stole the fruit I wanted from me you know!? Jason blinked. ?I didn?t know that.? He answers. ?But I don?t care. Let?s just take this guy down.? He moves his hand to his chest and places a speed mask on. ?I?ll meet you on the battle field.? With that he waved to Kuroi and sped off  leaving a trail of dust. ?GAHAHAHAHAH!! I THINK I LIKE THAT KID!? Bolt just turned to him and looked disgusted. ?The hell do you mean by that!?? 



    Jason jumps over a few rows of seats and through one of the holes Fairu?s cannon made. ?Rodgers! Dodgers! You made it!? Fairu draws a blade and grins. ?I wouldn?t miss it for the world!? Jason draws Eve?s heart and places a strength mask on before swinging his blade down and connecting with Fairu?s. ?Escaped my wrath, But today it?s a blood bath!? Fairu pushes back, soon Bolt, James, Rex, Nolan, Eve, Sparky and the thousand hand pirates fall from the sky and onto Fairu?s ship. 

  ?More pirates!? Damn Irates!? he swings his blade at Kuroi. ?Rodgers! Get out of here!? the large man grabs Fairu?s arm and throws him over his shoulder. ?Escape now while you have the chance.? He grinned. ?Why the hell would I do that? The fight just started!? He shouts. ?What point is there in fighting an opponent you can?t defeat.? Kuroi chuckled. ?After confirming you were Rodgers brother, I guess I just can?t let myself get you killed. Get out of here!? 

  Jason sighs. ?We only met for a short time, but I?m still sure? You?re an insane ass.? Jason takes off for his ship, followed by his crew. Who left at the speed of plot to get back on their boat before Kuroi?s fight got any more serious. ?You Can not beat me.? Fairu stood up and turned to Kuroi. ?I know, but I might see that bastard Kengan again if I do!? 



and with that, the little tree pirates sailed off to another Adventure.


Signed- the plot ninja.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2009)

*At the Makaosu meeting...*

Alexander turns and nods slightly to his partner, 'Hunter' *"You know...."* He says, studying the cloaked man strangely. *"You look a lot like somebody I once met. A Gerard, I believe. Any relation?"*

*With Kent....*

"Winter?" Kent asks, shifting to his hybrid point. "Then I guess I'll kick his ass after I kick yours." Gregory laughs. 

"Oh no, that simply won't do. By the time Winter arrives, I will have everything under control." He twirls his sword and slashes out. "Blade runner." A sharp slice of air speeds towards Kent, who throws himself out of the way. Gregory doesn't miss a beat, spinning his katana clockwise in his hand. "Blade circle." Kent, unable to dodge, takes the attack in the chest. Blood oozes out from under his shirt, and kent growls.

"Soru." He dissapears, coming back into view behind Gregory, and launches a lighting quick punch. Gregory blocks the attack with the flat of his blade and laughs. 

"Rokushiki. Interesting." He whips his sword at Kent, who pulls back. "Soru Ashige." Gregory is thrown backwards by a flurry of nearly invisible kicks, stabbing his blade into Shelly's tounge to avoid falling out. He's drenched up to his ankles in Shelly's blood, and the turtle roars in pain.

"SHELLY!" Kent shouts, whirling towards Gregory. "Bastard." He sorus forward again, but the swordsman anticipates his attack, stabbing Kent through the gut. Kent responds by grabbing Greory's wrist and hurling him over his shoulder. "Now it's on."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 9, 2009)

*Benji's Bar and Grill*

"*Vill you calm down?*" Smirnov said slapping his hand on the table loudly and glaring at Marc

Chairs scraped and plates knocked

"I want a full rack of ribs" Fire said smiling
"I also want another full rack of ribs and a chicken"
"I want those un-cooked" Fire said seriously

The waiter looked at he with a strange look

"It's for my friends" Fire said as she pointed to the wolves sitting at the door and the hawk on the railing

Smirnov and Marc stopped quarreling silently and Smirnov broke contact with Marc's glaring eyes

"*I vant a bottle of rum a bottle of vodka and a bottle of wine*"
"*I also vant three chickens and two racks of beef ribs*"
"Simo you on a diet?" Fire said poking him in the ribs 
"Nope I was just trying to figure out what I wanted"
"I want five baked potatoes a chicken and a rack of ribs" Simo said snapping the menu shut
"I'll have a bottle of rum also" Simo said smiling

The waiter looked flabbergasted 

"All of this will take sometime to prepare" The waiter said as he walked back into the kitchen
"_I'm so hungry_" Dreyri said as he rocked on the chair and rubbed his stomach

*Elsewhere*

"Captain we are almost to the Benji's bar and grill"
"*Great, I been wanting some ribs*" A large man in a long marine coat said licking his lips

*Aboard The Cavalier*

BEP BEP BEP BEP A den den mushi rang

"Yes Mistress Ji" Jones answered
"Make ready to sail Jones"
"Korver and I am coming aboard"
"I will give you more info when I arrive" Su lin said as the line wnet dead

Jones looked up at Trevor who sat behind a desk with his leg cocked up

"I heard, looks like it's back to my cabin" he said with a laugh
"Give the orders" Trevor said getting to his feet

*At the Makaosu Base*

"So Mr. Regis" Su lin said with a smile as they walked out the door and walked over to a cliff over looking several huge whirl pools
"Do you have any ideas of how we get to my boat" Su lin said pointing to a small spec at the edge of the whirl pools


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 9, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

After a lengthy wait tens of waiters began brining out the food. "FINALLY" the crew roared in unison their mouths watering at the sight of the food. "Sir we have a problem" a waiter said to the head steward. "What is that" the steward asked confused. "We don't have enough space on the table to put the food" the waiter said apologetically. The steward turned to look at the table to find all the plates cleaned off. "Somehow I doubt you are going to be able to food on the table fast enough for it to be full" he said scratching his head amazed.

*With Korver and Su Lin*

"Do you have any ideas of how we get to my boat" Su lin said pointing to a small spec at the edge of the whirl pools. "Certainly my love" Korver said manipulating a gust of wind with his fingers. The wind began to swirl rapidly until it had surrounded Korver and Su Lin. "Not to worry" Korver said as the duo slowly began to rise from the ground, "you are safe in my hands." The duo were carried in the mini tornado down the cliff face over the whirlpools and towards the boat in the distance. "I could go faster but there is no rushing a pretty lady like you" Korver said with a wink. The duo touched down on the deck gently and the crew looked up to see their mistress and Korver his hair blowing in the wind.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 9, 2009)

"Well it looks like we're hunting down someone," Hawkins mutters. gets up from his seat and looks at Makoto, "Well let's get this show on the road." 
_
On The Dark Justice..._
Garrick walks past his door and notices that a folded up newspaper has been slipped under. He looks down at it and furrows his brow, "I already read the fuckin paper!" he grumbles. He picks it up without even looking at it and is about to throw it into the trash but then he realizes that he forgot to read his favorite column, _Dear Admiral Akainu. _ Oda bless his soul, Garrick thinks. 

He flips to the column and reads it, this week's topic is how to properly discipline your subordinates. The first advice that the Admiral gives is to shoot the first man who questions you right in the head. Garrick laughs as he reads the column, remembering his days as a Seaman Recruit aboard the Admiral's flagship. 

 "Oh you know it Admiral, true, true!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 10, 2009)

*At Benji's Bar and Grill*

"Captain that looks like a pirate ship" A marine said pointing to a ship with a Jolly Roger flapping in the wind
"*Make ready for battle*" The Captain said with a grim look
"*If they have disrupted my favorite BBQ place I will kill them*"

*Aboard the Cavalier
*
Su lin and Korver touched down on the deck lightly. It was bustling with movement

"Trevor, Jones" Su lin said in a commanding voice
"This is Korver Regis" she continued
"He is my Makaosu partner"

The men looked at her and nodded

She turned to the crew with Jones and Trevor behind her back all you other men an order from him is to be treated as an order from myself

"*Yes Mistress*" boomed the men in unison
"Lets get moving we need to get to Tetran Island"

She walked over to to a helmsman 

"Here is a map" 
"You there" Su lin said as she pointed to a man swabbing the deck
"Yes mistress"
"Show Korver to the guest cabin" 
"Jones, Trevor meeting in my cabin now"
"Korver feel free to join us after you have settled in" She said as she winked at him and walked off her heels clicking on the deck
"Pleased to meet you Master Korver" Jones said extending a hand
"Regardless of what she said I take orders from no one but her" Trevor said smiling and extending his hand
"Please forgive Trevor sir he forgets his manners sometimes" Jones said apologetically 

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Karl walked the deck and saw countless marines laughing and snickering over a newspaper

"Private bring me that paper" Karl said in a commanding voice

The man walked over and handed Karl the folded paper, Karl read it he was partially lost at first. Just then Clemens rounded a corner 

"Lt Commander Clemens have you seen this?" Karl said handing her the paper with a smirk on his face

*With The Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi charged down the beach at the huge marine with the cannon sized guns. AXE WAVE Nicobi shouted as he slammed his axes into the sand a shock wave zig zagged toward the man he stood there and the attack hit him head on. He simply shook it off and laughed. Nicobi watched him and smiled, the marine laughed and the cannons boomed Nicobi slammed his axes into the cannon balls causing them to explode throwing sand everywhere. Nicobi ran toward the man and swung his axes, the marine parried his blows with his guns and swung at Nicobi but he also blocked. The two men looked at each other in the face and laughed.

"Time to get serious" the marine said smiling 
"HYBRID POINT" The marine bellowed

The man grew a pair of horns on his head and brown shaggy fur grew out of his body 

"I'm a Buffalo man" The man said with a smile as he punched  Nicobi in the face knocking him to the ground

Nicobi got to his feet and wiped the blood off his mouth

"HYBRID POINT" Nicobi boomed

He lowered his head and clashed horns with the marine and they locked hands and started to push each other.They pushed each other for almost a minute before Nicobi bellowed and with a huge amount of effort lifted the man and threw him into the air, as he fell Nicobi bended his knees and sprang into the air HORN DESTROYER Nicobi boomed as he made contact with the falling Buffalo man. He cried out and fell to the ground. He tried to get to his feet but Nicobi was already charging at him HORN TOSS. He flew into the air again HORN DESTROYER. When nicobi made contact with the man this time where was a loud cry and the marine fell to the ground motionless, the marine reverted to his human form as he lay in a crater in the sand.

"Damm" Nicobi said sulking
"I was just getting started"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 10, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

The waiters were hard pressed to keep the food on the table before it was quickly devoured by the ravenous pirate crew. The servers breathed a sigh of relief when Marc finally raised his hand for the food to stop coming. 

"Ah fuck I can barely move" Marc said patting his full stomach as he drunk his rum greedily. 
*"The food vas very good"* Smirnov said swirling the alcohol around in his gourd. 
"Why did you eat so much?" Tetra said looking at Fire who was doubled over in pain from overeating. Fire however was in too much pain to answer and simply fanned Tetra away. 

"Well" Hawthorne said dabbing at his mouth, "if I had to hazard a guess. I would say our friend here is used to eating her fill like the rest of her nature companions. It is typical that animals who are not sure where their next meal will be coming from eat their fill and store it as fat." 
Akawana nodded in agreement smiling. The table roared in laughter as Fire mumbled a few dark words under her breath.

"Can I interest anyone in desert?" one of the servers asked bowing. The table mumbled a general no, Tetra however said yes. "What would you like ma'am?" the sever asked taking out his pen and paper. "Just some fruit please" Tetra said smiling. "Right away miss" the server said snapping his fingers to another waiter who ran into the kitchen quickly.

The server emerged carrying a small plate of sliced fruit and placed it in front of Tetra along with a knife and fork. "Bring the bill" Marc said belching loudly. "Very good sir" the server said wrinkling his nose at the sound. Tetra ate the fruit piece by piece until finally she stuck a piece in her mouth and almost retched. "What the fuck is wrong with you?" Marc said looking at her as Akawana looked at her disgusted. "That piece tasted awful, it must have been spoilt or something" Tetra said scrubbing at her tongue with her napkin. 

_Meanwhile in The Kitchen_
"WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU MIXED IT WITH THE OTHER FRUITS?" a chef roared at his apprentice. "I am sorry sir but I thought a fruit platter consisted of all the fruits in the kitchen" the boy said quivering. "HOW DOES A DEVIL FRUIT LOOK LIKE A NORMAL FRUIT?! ARE YOU SO FOOLISH THAT YOU CANNOT SEE THE OBVIOUS PATTERN?!" the chef roared pointing at the obvious swirls and dark color of the fruit skin that lay on the table. "I am sorry sir, I don't know what to say" the boy said apologetically. "Well I do know what to say" the chef said massaging his temples, "you will be working here until you pay off the debt of how much that fruit was worth." 

_Back at the table_
Marc tossed a sack of beli to the waiter who bowed and thanked them profusely. "Oi which of you swines own that wreck moored outside" a marine roared from the doorway. "Well would you fucking look at this" Marc said smiling "even when I agree to avoid trouble it comes looking for me." 

*With Korver and Su Lin*

Korver shook Jones' and Trevor's hands firmly. "Don't worry about it" Korver said talking about Trevor's behavior. "I am just tagging along to help out your mistress" Korver continued adjusting his sunglasses. "Are you ready to see your room sir?" a man asked Korver from behind. "I would appreciate it" Korver said shaking Jones' and Trevor's hands again before turning to follow the man. The man led Korver to his room and he glanced around quickly before hanging his jacket up. "Shucks" Korver says snapping his fingers "I forgot to bring my drinks with me" his mind drifting to his fine collection of alcohol stored on his boat. "I suppose I have a quick second to pop out and get it" Korver said opening his room window and throwing himself through it.

Korver created a slipstream of air that he rode to his boat landing gently on the deck. He went down below and went into his bar room. Opening the fridge he quickly scanned the numerous bottles of fine alcohol before selecting a dark amber liquid. Snatching a glass from the counter he went back up top and rode the slipstream back to *The Caviler.* "Much better" Korver said taking a sip from his glass before stowing the bottle in the fridge in his room. Korver made his way back up top and toward's Su Lin's cabin. He knocked gently on the door before entering. "Forgive my lateness" he says entering the room.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 10, 2009)

_*With Vatrax Lolis*_......

*"Finally!"* Vatrax said in a confidence as he arrived at the Makaosu Base. As he landed he was keeping a paper that was the invitation for him.

He walked forward looking for someone  to welcome him....


_*With the Angel Pirates......
*_


The Angel pirates were dealing with the pirates while Nicobi was fighting with a worthy opponent.
Eddy used his devil fruit powers and his left arm was covered in solid lava.(in appearence it seems like the DJ) But is arm was not capable of handling that temperature for long enough and even if he could, he was not able to use this ability forever since he was away from lava.

Eddy moves in a blur from the top down to the others as started smashing around marine fodder. "Where is their flagship?" Eddy asked as Mathias manage to point it with his hand while handling other marines.
Eddy moved towards the beach as he touched his both feet with his lava arm and tranforming them the same way. 
Using his feet like fireworks he blasted himself like a rocket straight on the marine flagship. 

His feet turned to normal in midair but putting his hot and hard like rock arm in front he pierced the ship as he came in contact with it creating an exploded impact and reaching the last room of the ship. 
*"What the fuck is he? " *a marine yelled as he saw the ship going in flames and from the hole that Eddy opened water was coming in.

Eddy's hand was injured once again and he could not move very well. Running up the deck of the sinking ship and smashing the marines in the water, he broke the main mast of the ship making something like a bridge to the beach since the ship was not far from the land.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2009)

*With Kent....*

"Blade cross." Gregory says, swinging his sword in a cross form. The sharp  gusts of air hit Kent in thechest again, and blood mingles with fur as he roars.

"Geppou!" Kent takes off into the air, doding several more slashes, then charges towards Gregory. The swordsman's eyes widen and he throws himself to the side, but Kent manages to draw a long cut along his back. Gregory snarls and whips his katana forward several times. Kent leaps into the air, dodging some, but the rest of the attacks take him in the leg. Kent growls. "Blade Point." Kent's entire body contorts, his body and legs getting smaller. His claws grow out to more than twice their normal length. "Soru." Kent explodes forward, bringing his claws down at Gregory. The turtle hunter manages to block them with his katana, but sweat is pouring down his face. Kent grins. "Soru." He appears suddenly behind Gregory, who stands stock-still. Suddenly, blood spurts up from Gregory's midsection. His eyes grow wide as he falls to the ground. Shelly lets out a triumphant roar. 

"My, my. What happened here?"

A man walks into Shelly's mouth. He wears a cloack of pure white, and despite being young, his hair is also white. He watches Kent with bored, cold eyes. "Aaaaah. The runt from Fallgrand." Kent narrows his eyes.

"I'm Kent. Who the hell are you?" A small smile touches the man's hard face.

"I," He said simply, "am Winter."

_Winter is coming.
Winter is coming.
Winter is coming.
Winter is here._

Winter smiles knowingly and motions towards Kent.

Snow erupts from Winter's outstretched hand, knocking Kent back. The pirate captain struggles to get to his feet before more snow hits him, burying him. He stands, but the snow wraps around him, suffocating him. Winter smiles and clenches his hand. Kent falls limp. "Now...what to do with you...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2009)

Helen, still angry over not being able to cut through iron with her last attack, takes it out on the Marines in front of her. She swerves laterally as a handful of rifle toting Marines just ahead of her let loose with a volley of gunfire. Helen ducks down under the hail of bullets, her chest almost touching the ground. She tucks herself into a ball and rolls towards the Marine's with her sword extended sideways. 

One of the Marine's eyes widen in fear, "WATCH OUT SHE'S GONNA!?!?" but Helen zooms past their feet, right through their firing line in a blur of movement, as the Marines reload. She springs back to her feet, stopping just a couple of feet behind their backs with her sword extended outwards as if waiting for something. Suddenly their rifles break apart into pieces, clattering to the ground, and horizontal cuts appear across each Marine's abdomen. They collapse to the ground almost simultaneously. 

Helen nods with satisfaction, "Hmph! At least I can get that right!" she exclaims. She looks down at their wounds to make sure she didn't over do it. Her personal honor code prevents her from striking to kill when dealing with opponents far below her level. She's been told on numerous occasions that this is a weakness, but really doesn't care. 

_I walk my own path,_ Helen thinks. 

She looks over at the exploding Marine ship that Eddy has apparently busted a hole in. "At least he didn't fall into the water this time," she mutters.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

Finding the unamed crew's location was fast enough. With Rek's log post that pointed to the ring he gave Annie, the Monarch Pirates found the Infinite Injustice a few islands away from their current location. 

"We can see them milord." The lookout yelled from the navigation room, his telescope pointed towards the Unamed Crew's ship.

Rek was on deck, enjoying tea with the rest of the crew as well as Sogar. "Excellent. Fire the cannons Matyr." 

Matyr was on deck as well, sitting next to a small cannon. "Heh, way ahead of you!" Matyr fired the cannon, releasing a yellow cannonball into the air. It exploded above the Infinite Injustice, spraying yellow paint all over.

"That wasn't necessary Rek."Yumi told him. She wore a formal dress for the occasion, just like everyone else. "Quite entertaining though."

Sogar nodded, finding the small prank amusing himself. "Next time we fling stone blocks."

The Windy Dirge neared the Infinite Injustice, Rek smiling towards the general direction of several deckhands on board the Infinite. 

Rek then stands up from his seat, still carrying his cup of tea. Several crewmen place boarding planks that connect both ships to each other. Rek walks on top of the planks and enters the Infinite Injustice, with Ruru landing behind. The rest of the crew sit back and enjoy the tea, save for Matyr who preferred the pineapple juice.

The young noble raises an eyebrow to the Infinite's bewildered deckhands. "What, has my dear Annie become so poor that she can't afford a simple chair for a very good friend?" Rek sighed. "No matter. Just tell my dear Annie she has a very close friend visiting."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2009)

Annie peers out the window of her circular cabin built high up at the top of the center mast, which also doubles as her snipers deck. She doesn't even have to look outside to tell who it is. The deckhands below continue to stare at Rek blankly, unsure if Rek's presence is a good or bad thing. 

Annie slams open her door and steps out onto the small circular walkway that surrounds her room. She leans over the railing and looks down at Rek, waving a folded paper at him.

"Stop actin' all high and mighty like you're still a Noble, Rek. I already know that your dad cut you off fella!" she tosses Rek a bounty poster, his own as a matter of fact. 

Annie climbs down to the deck with a wide grin on her face, "We're probably richer then you are now. Welcome to the real world!" she tells him. Even though Rek doesn't look like he's found it yet.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2009)

Rek notices Annie up at what seems to be a sniper's nest, similar to what they have on the Dirge. She throws his bounty poster at him, something he finds amusing.

"Keeping recent pictures of me, my dear Annie? If I had known I would've smiled better for the camera."

He looks as Annie gets down from her roost to meet him on deck. 

"I'm quite aware that I no longer have support from father. But thankfuly pirating pays off better than I had expected. And besides, I can turn things to gold, what need have I of money?" He stirs his tea, and in the process turns the porcelain into gold.

The young noble took a sip of tea and sat on a chair Ruru had provided him.

"Anyways we were in the neighborhood and we decided to drop by. Hope your husband doesn't mind me being here. But then again I suppose you've finally given up on the smoking troll and had him fed to the seakings." He smirks, amused at seeing Annie and her crew again. 

"Anyway, I'll cut to the point. My cousin's moonlighting as a fortress-maker for the marines. He asked me to accompany him in his next job a few islands away. However there's been rumors of powerful pirates trying to take advantage of the current situation with Whitebeard. And as the saying goes, there's safety in numbers. Of course you'll be compensated for your trouble." A blatant lie to the Monarch pirates, but Rek was counting on Annie not realizing that perhaps they were being chased by some of the most psychotic murderers Oressa employs. "We'll be attacking merchant crews along the way, so you get a cut of the loot. Do we have an agreement?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 10, 2009)

On The Infinite

Shin, who had been sleeping, was woken up by the commotion and investigated it.After lighting up his post nap cigarette he headed back up and was in for a rather unpleasant surprise."Not that guy again."Was how he greeted Rek."No way we keep running into you by chance, you have to be following us."

Not far from The Infinite Injustice and The Windy Dirge

Several small ships had been tracking the two ships for days now, they worked careful and were tightly organized.With their knowledge of the area and the directions the ships were heading they could track them far beyond the visual range of even Alph.At this point it was up to the bait squad to set the targets up and right into the trap area.

And so the bait squadron, consisting out of three small but fast marine ships, set out.They would make a quick run, fire their cannons in order to catch the attention of the pirates and then they would make a run for it.If all things went according to plan, they wold walk away unscathed and still earn those pay rises and promotions.

With The Gunsmoke pirates

Like usual, Sam had spent hours in his workshop and was in for a surprise when he arrived on deck."Wow, I can't even see the mast from here."Apparently they had sailed into a fog bank."Cap?"Nate asked, incapable of spotting the captain.
"Yeah, I'm here but it might be wise for me to stay put, I can't see where I'm going and I'm likely to stumble of the ship and sink to the bottom of the ocean."This is why he hated sailing, one wrong move and it was game over for a DF user like him.

"Do you guys hear that?"Cannon fire could be heard, it was like a war was going on.And they were getting closer to it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2009)

*With Kent...*

Cold. Cold. Cold cold cold cold.

The only thought going through Kent's mind is how will he survive this. He could tell that Winter far outstripped him in terms of power, this was a hopeless battle. He had to run.

But he couldn't. He couldn't move a muscle. The snow wrapped around him was as tough as steel, tougher maybe. The cold drove most reasonable thoughts from his brain (what little there were in the first place), leaving only random gibberish.

He was almost glad when the blackness engulfed him.

"Hm?" Winter muttered, suprised at the sudden cease in pressure against his makeshift prison. "Oh. He's unconcious." With a lazy flick of his wrist, the snow around Kent melted, and the piarate captain's body slumped to the floor. Another flick, and a stretcher made of snow lifted Kent off the ground and out of Shelly's mouth. The turtle roared in protest, but Winter simply ignored him, leading Kent onto a small sloop labled: _Blizzard_ With a snap, the boat took off into the horizon.

*With the Rest of the Blade Pirates....*

"What's that?" Jorma asks, knocking his enemy unconscious with the butt of his Kabuto. He looked out over theedge of Shelly's shell ad saw the _Blizzard_ speed into the distance. "And where is everyone?" He trekked through the woods, gathering the rest of the crew. Finally, they were all together. "Hey, where's Kent?"

*Back with Kent...*

Pain filled his senses.

He vaugley realized he was tied down, a bright light above his face. He tried to scream, but his throat was horse. It felt like a thousand burning hot knives had been stabbed into every square inch of his skin.

"Day 2." he heard someone next to him say. "Patient has regained consciousness. Is in intense pain."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 10, 2009)

On the Infinite-

Tatsu comes up from below deck to see none other than Rek. Tatsu didn't really have any relationship with the snobby man, unlike Shin, who couldn't stand the captain. He joins the others, "Hey, what's going on-" *BOOM!* The ship shakes slightly as a cannon ball explodes in the water around them, "What the hell?" Tatsu looks at three marine ships headed right towards them, firing cannons.

With The Blade Pirates-

"I can't believe this..." Derrick says sitting down with his eyes closed, "Not only are we using a giant turtle to find our Captain but, WE'RE RIDING IT THERE?!" He shouts and the Blade Pirates can all be seen near the head of Shelly, riding along with it, their ship tied up to her tail and dragging along with them.

"This thing goes pretty fast for a turtle," Jorma says interested, "I still think this is-" he's interupted by an incoming Turtle Hunter, charging with it's sword held high, "AAAAAH!" Derrick simply spins around the man and punches him in the back of the head, knocking him out, "ridiculous...I can't believe there are still Turtle Hunters running around this place."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 10, 2009)

*Benji's Bar and Grill*

Captain Galob stood in the doorway looking at Marc and the rest of the Black Sword Pirates.

"*We are not letting you leave here alive*" Galob said through his teeth

Marc reached for his swords and Smirnov put a hand on his shoulder. Marc cursed silently under his breath

"You are fucking lucky I'm in a good mood" Marc said as he looked at Galob
"I like the food here so we won't fight you inside" Marc said as he walked toward the door

Marc bounced Galob on his way out the door almost knocking him off his feet. They stood out on the deck of the floating restaurant. Fire looked over to see marines boarding The Black Sword

"They are on our boat" Fire shouted loudly as she sprang forward
"_These guys suck_" Dreyri said as he looked at the men
"_I won't even get a decent sweat_"

Dreyri sat on a chair and rested his legs on the table

"I think you you guys will be enough for these guys" Simo said as he joined Dreyri
"I'm still so full he sat as he patted his stomach"

Suddenly there was screams and shouts from the Black Sword

"I'll go help Fire" Tetra said

Akawana and Hawthorne sat down and looked at Marc and Smirnov

"Hawthorne is still recovering" Akawana said holding onto his hand
"Please don't kill all of them" Hawthorne said in a pleading voice
"*You take the captain, i have everyone else*" Smirnov roared as he bounded down the deck toward the group of marines

Galob tired to step in front Smirnov but Marc pulled him out of Smirnov's path with a raised hand

*Aboard The Cavalier*

"Forgive my lateness" Korver said as he entered the room. 
"We were just getting started" Su lin said standing over a table with a several maps 
"I did a job for the Ministry of Defense on Tetran island a number of years ago" Su lin said 
"I still have a few maps of the island and some small intell"
"The plans we are searching for will be under heavy guard at the military base"
"Tetran is run by a military dictator" 
"The army is very well trained and well prepared so we can't just go in there guns blazing"
"When we get there Trevor will infiltrate the military base in to get new intell for us"
"We will move ahead from there" Su lin said as she looked at the men
"Any questions or suggestions?"

Jones and Trevor looked at Korver with expectant looks on their face

*With The Angel Pirates*

Nicobi poked the knocked out pirate with his foot but he didn't move

"That was disappointing" Nicobi said with a frown

There was a loud explosion and Nicobi turned to see Eddy tumbling down a mast onto the beach his entire body smoking. Nicobi ran over toward Eddy 

"Are you OK Eddy?" Nicobi asked sounding worried


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 10, 2009)

*Marc VS Captain Galob*

*"Like I would let you go anywhere"* Galob snarled at Smrinov as he made to pass him. "Tiron Oscuro" Marc said drawing Galob towards him and throwing him roughly to the floor out of the path. "You don't have time to look elsewhere friend" Marc said his hand on his sword hilt. 

*"Filthy sea mongrels"* Galob spat getting to his feet annoyed. Galob drew his katana holding it firmly in both hands. "Too slow" Marc said blurring and appearing behind Galob hitting him hard to the back of his head with the back of his fist. Galob roared in pain as he was moved forward and away from Marc. Marc winced a bit from moving his arm so quickly but his ribs were getting better. 

Galob came at Marc his sword swinging but he was slow. Marc ducked the blow the ends of his hair getting clipped as it blew in the breeze. Marc tripped Galob and brought down him down hard on his ass. "After Garrick you are a waste of my time" Marc says bitterly spinning on his back and rising with a powerful kick that connects with Galob's jaw sending him sprawling. *"Draw your sword you swine"* Galob roars angrily. "If you beg for death who the fuck am I to deny you it" Marc says darkly his katana appearing in his hand like a whisper of death.

*With Korver and Su Lin*

"Sounds perfectly acceptable to me" Korver said smiling. "Feel free to use my power to assist you in any way possible." Trevor and Jones nodded in agreement with their mistress. "Good, get ready to make sail" Su Lin said rolling up the maps. *"It has already been done"* Trevor and Jones say simultaneously. "Well then give the order to set out." *"Yes mistress"* they answer together again. "Allow me to help" Korver says making for the door. "There is no need, everything is under control" Trevor says quickly. "You misunderstand me" Korver says politely, "I only mean to bless you with a kind wind."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 10, 2009)

On the Infinite

Cannonfire interrupted the reunion, rightaway the boardwalk was removed as the ships prepared for battle.But the odd thing was the attacking pattern of the marines.Two of the ships had made a run to get in good firing positions with their side cannons, as they did this they immediately turned.But instead of preparing for another run, they seemed to catch up with the third ship, that had been facing away.

The marine ships let the two pirate ships catch up a bit before they fired their rear cannons, each ship having one rear cannon. The pirates made sure to shoot, blast and slice the cannon balls before they struck their ships."Alright we're gaining on those bastards."An annoyed Shin prepared for battle, but the one he was expecting would never come."There is something odd about...."Alph who had been steering suddenly froze, his wire tapping device activated as it finally got close enough to the ships to intercept their radio signals."It's a..."He never got to finish the sentence, thousands of bubbles rose up in a gigantic donut pattern, the noise it made drowned out the noises of the pirates.

While the two crews attempted to evade whatever it was that was coming, a contraption could be seen rising out of the water which was the source of that donut pattern.Though now it could be made out as an octagon.Within minutes both the Infinite and the Dirge had no choice but to halt, massive walls rose up from the sea all around them, trapping them inside the opening of the octagon.

A few minutes later a massive marine fortress had them completely locked in, the fortress was the size of a small island.The sheer size of it made it obvious that exploring it would take days, but finding a way to free their ships was a secondary concern now.The fortress could probably contain hundreds of marines.

The marines refrained from taking any action at this point, door ways were opened.inviting the crews to enter the fortress."Let's go kill those bastards."Shin stormed off, which was odd since he had no way of reaching any of the doorways with the ship so far from the fortress walls."Hold it brainiac, we need to talk this over first."

"Agreed, we should discuss this with the Monarchs and decide on a plan together, we need to work together facing odds like these."


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 10, 2009)

"Whatever it is, if I don't agree to his demands I'll probably be killed on the spot, so I might as well use them to wipe out those bastards," Christopher thought to himself. The group of three were quickly getting closer to the marine base that Christopher was talking about. The bounty hunter was loathe to provide any form of assistance to pirates and was thus reasoning his decision out to himself en route. Not that he minded those two attacking that marine base, of course... 

_"I do believe I am beginning to see the marine base, Fluck,"_ Larissa said. The white-haired youth squinted but it made little difference; he could not see anything in comparison to Larissa's superior eyesight. A few minutes later, however, the chaosman too was able to spot their target. It was a large white building, designed simply and with little frills. "These marines know how to hide their dirty money, at least," Fluck thought to himself. 

_"What's the plan?"_  "Well, pipe guy over here doesn't want to get involved with us, so he'll just do whatever he wants. As for us, we don't need any plan. You're thinking about this wrongly, Larissa. Secretive agents may need to operate stealthily, but we're pirates. We just barge in through the front door and take what we want," Fluck explained in a self-satisfied tone. 

"Just a heads-up, but the marines over there deal heavily with pirates, so the pirates will probably arrive as back-up. A mutually beneficial relationship, if you will," Christopher said bitterly. 

"Does it matter? We'll just take all of them out," Fluck replied, raising an eyebrow. Christopher gaped at the chaosman. 

"Are you serious, kid? You're going to take on an entire marine base and a huge crew of pirates with only two people!?"

 Fluck shrugged. "Quality, not quantity, old man." 

Christopher turned around as the boat came to a stop gently on the shore. They had arrived at the island. The bounty hunter stepped lightly off the boat. "Well, I bid you good luck then, kid, but don't mix me up in this. I'd like to get out in one piece." 

"See you later, old man."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 10, 2009)

*At Benji's Bar and Grill*

Smirnov bound down the deck feet thundering on the wooden planks and plowed into the group of marines who were trying to ready themselves. He clothes lined a pair of marines sending them flying into the group. He grabbed another pair and choke slammed them into oblivion. He looked up and a shot rang out then a marine fell into the sea. Smirnov looked back to see Simo with gun blade in hand drinking from a glass with an umbrella. Smirnov grabbed a man by his feet and started spinning sending several marines flying over the railing into the sea. He continued moving forward and he grabbed another pair and threw them into the sea. There was a lone marine left and Smirnov grabbed him and slammed his head between his legs *BOMBA VLASTI* Smirnov boomed as the man's head slammed into the deck with a sickening crunch. Smirnov stepped back and almost fell off the deck into the sea, he quickly grabbed the railing ad steadied himself. 

"*That vas really close*" Smirnov said with a worried voice

He looked over to see Marc Drawing his katana

Meanwhile with Fire

Fire and the wolves did what they usually did. The wolves slaughtered marines with Rain plucking rifles out of marine hands. Fire ran through the ranks of marines hamstringing men. All of a sudden she was about to dodge a slash and she couldn't move in time and it nicked her shoulder. She jumped forward and drove her knives into the man's chest with a grim look on her face. 

"I almost got hurt I'm so slow with these weights" She thought

Fire looked over to see Tetra jump on to the deck and slip and fall on her ass. Fire pulled her bow from over her shoulder knocked an arrow and shot a Marine that was bearing down on Tetra

"Keep it together Tetra" Fire shouted

*Aboard The Cavalier*

A breeze picked up as Korver made a hand gesture and *The Cavalier* cut through the water swiftly

"I'll be in my cabin resting" 
"Trevor you have the command" Su lin said loudly

Trevor nodded as Su lin turned to Korver

"I'm going to get some rest" 
"I'm very tired" She said with a smile
"Wake me if anything important happens" She said as she passed by him and touched his shoulder


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 11, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

*Tetra VS The Fodder*

"Keep it together Tetra" Fire shouted. "I don't know what just happened" Tetra said getting to her feet. She dodged the swing of a blade that would have cleaved her in two and round house kicked the guy in the stomach winding him. Tetra drew her blade in a flash and his throat opened spilling blood everywhere. She ducked and tripped another marine that was rushing from behind and brought her elbow down on his chest cavity shattering it. 

Tetra jumped to her feet but she slipped again and fell on her stomach hard. "What the hell is going on?" she muttered trying to get to her feet. However her hands slipped out from underneath her and she fell again. She rolled avoiding a blade the lodged it self into the wooden deck and kicked at the guy's knee causing him to collapse in pain. Jumping to her feet finally she accelerated towards the next group of marines.

She got there a lot quicker than she expected and she joined the marines in confusion about her burst of speed. Shrugging her shoulders attributing it to her training she gutted a marine kicked him off of her blade and opened a deep gouge where someone's eyes used to be. It wasn't long until the deck was littered with the bodies of marines and the girls and animals were exchanging high fives. They quickly rolled the bodies off the deck and looked over to see how Marc's fight was going.

*Marc VS Galob*

Galob rushes forward screaming but his blade slashed violently through only air as Marc blurs avoiding the obvious swing. Galob managed to bring his sword up in time to block Marc's counter attack but he reels backwards off balance. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc says running forward as the gravity knocks the already off balance captain off his feet. Galob lands hard and a split second later he feels his left arm part his body. He screams in agony holding at the stump attempting to slow the blood gushing from the wound. Hawthorne shakes his head disapprovingly and Marc catches this gesture in his peripheral.

"Give it up" Marc said sheathing his sword, "I'm actually in a good mood today, you should be thankful and escape while you can." *"YOU SCUM"* Galob roars his body going into shock from the blood loss. "Tiron Oscuro" Marc says drawing Galob's body towards him. Marc catches Galob by the neck and squeezes hard. "I said fucking leave" his green eyes filled with darkness.

Galob swings his sword futilely but Marc blocks his hand with his free one at the wrist caushing Galob to drop the blade. Marc's hand reaches for his tanto to gut the man and spill his entrails on the deck, but he stops. "You know what" Marc says coming to a decision. "Lets let fate decide this piece of shit you call a life for you." Galob swings his fist at Marc but it is too late. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc says blasting the man into the water. "If you survive by yourself maybe I will kill you in the future" Marc says laughing.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 11, 2009)

*Benji's Bar and Grill
*
Smirnov looked at Marc

"*What's up with you and cutting off people's hands?*" Smirnov said scratching his beard
"He's cut of someone else's hand?" Hawthorne asked getting to his feet
"Yea a marine that was extorting a Pirate crew that was extorting a village" Simo said scratching his head
"You make that sound so fucking complicated" Marc said
"I understood perfectly fine" Hawthorne said with a chuckle
"Maybe it's just you" Hawthorne said with a smile

Marc glared at him

Fire and Tetra were looking over the railing of the Black Sword. Hawthorne stepped onto the boat first and almost retched. 

"You guys are worse than him" Hawthorne said hurrying to the steps
"What did we do?" Fire asked shrugging her shoulders
"If the sight of so much blood and guts all over the deck doesn't bother you in the least"
"You are already to far gone" Akawana said trying to avoid stepping on the blood soaked deck
"We should have never let you guys fight on the boat" Simo said twitching his nose
"_Bah I can fix this_" Dreyri said pulling Moongarm from it's sheath

He dipped the sword into the ever growing pool of blood and it started disappearing. 

"That is fucking weird" Marc said looking at the scene

Fire turned to walk away when Smirnov grabbed Her and Tetra

"*You guys get to clean this up*" Smirnov said towering over them
"*Dreyri is already helping you some what*" 
"Aww that sucks none of you guys have to clean anything up" Fire said as she pouted
"That's cause none of them made a mess" Simo added as he climbed into the crows nest

Fire just glared up at him as she moved to get the buckets

"Tetra you start with the bodies i'll mop what ever doesn't get sucked up by that weirdo sword"

Dreyri watched Fire with a murderous glare

"Jeez sorry" Fire said sounding harried

Smirnov and Marc stood to the back of the boat in a clean spot and watched the clean up operation.

"*Any ideas where we find a ship wright?*" Smirnov asked


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 11, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

*"Any ideas where we find a ship wright?"* Smirnov asked. "I don't have a fucking clue" Marc replied leaning against the rail with all his arms folded. "We will just have to find one the old fashioned way." Hawthorne shuddered at the thought of Marc searching for a shipwright. A head in his hand, the town in flames, running screaming and panic. "We will just have to search each island we go to and ask around." Hawthorne's mental image disappeared in a flash. "I keep forgetting the savage has a brain, he just chooses not to use it" Hawthorne mutters making for his lab. 

It had been a few hours of cleaning and Tetra and Fire had rolled all the bodies into the water. They were now swabbing the deck to get rid of the rest of the blood. Dreyri had gotten bored and disappeared into the ships gym leaving the girls to clean up the rest. Akawana was sitting on a lounge chair reading a medical magazine far away from the rest of the gore and blood. Simo was in the crow's nest taking a nap and Marc and Smirnov were discussing changes for the boat once they found a shipwright. Suddenly Tetra slipped and fell into a pool of blood she was cleaning. 

"Geez Tetra what is with you?" Fire asked tossing her mop into her bucket helping Tetra to her feet. "I don't know, at times I can't seem to stand on my two feet and other times I feel like nothing could knock me over" Tetra said flashing her hands. "Eh?" Marc said recognizing the feeling Tetra was describing. "Tetra come here" Marc said flatly. Tetra scurried over slipping thrice on the way. "When did this start" Marc asked. "When I was fighting on the boat" Tetra said happy Marc was giving her attention. "After desert then" Marc said smiling.

"Tell you what Tetra, why don't you take a swim around the boat to wash off all that blood" Marc said. Smirnov quickly caught on being a fruit user himself and opened his mouth the speak. Marc nudged him quickly and Smirnov fell silent confused. Tetra climbed on the rail and dived into the ocean. But instead of swimming she began to sink like a stone. "I figured as much" Marc said his palm pointed at Tetra. "Tiron Oscuro" Marc said flatly dragging Tetra out of the water towards him. He catches her gently and lays her on the deck. Tetra sputters and looks around confused, "what just happened she asked?" "Looks like the fruit you ate was a devil fruit" Marc said chuckling "welcome to the life of being a hammer."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 11, 2009)

_*The Dark Justice...
*_
Garrick opens the classified intel packet sent to him directly from Marine HQ. It details their next mission, which Garrick dearly hopes will involve stringing up several Pirates by their necks. The Marine brass already know what kinds of missions that Garrick and his crew excel in. When you absolutely, positively, have to slaughter, both, Pirates, and civilians alike, without any distinction for the innocent then you call Taskforce Absolute Justice. They handle the dirty work that most other crews can't or won't engage in and they, certainly not Garrick at least, make no apologies for it. 

He reads the file with interest while smoking his cigar. "WHERE'S MY FUCKIN' COFFEE!!" he bellows impatiently. 

"Oh uh coming Captain Larrick!" Petty Officer Mesona exclaims from the other end of the door. The girl walks into Garrick's office holding a tray of coffee. Mesona is sort of Garrick's personal assistant. 

Garrick looks up from the report and stares at her questioningly, "Larrick who the fuck is Larrick you little twat?" 

Mesona's face immediately turns white, "UH....OH...UM..." she's totally speechless, afraid that Garrick will rip her head off. Did he read the article? she thinks with fear. 

"I don't speak stupid you're gonna have to translate that shit!!" he yells at her. What the fuck is it with this crew?! he thinks. Suddenly Mesona faints and the tray of coffee she holds clatters to the floor. 

Garrick slams his right fist on his desk in frustration, "FUCK! SOMEONE DRAG SLEEPING DUFUS OUT OF MY OFFICE NOW AND GET ME A FRESH CUP OF COFFEE....NOW!!!" He still keeps asking himself who this Larrick person is.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 11, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"Tetra ate a fruit?" Fire said frowning
"It definitely looks that way" Tetra said pushing away from Marc
"You knew that and you told her to go swimming?" Akawana said exasperatedly
"Well I wasn't sure" Marc said 
"What better way to find out?"
"I could have done tests" Hawthorne said with a sneer
"You almost killed the poor girl"
"*With Tetra the crew has four fruit users now*" Smirnov said to himself
"Four?" Simo asked curiously as he dropped to the deck counting them off on his hand

The commotion had awoken him, Smirnov thought quickly he'd forgotten that no one knew about his power.

"*Yes...Marc, Tetra, Akawana and Sabra*" Smirnov answered as he counted them off on his hand
"You are quite correct" Hawthorne said with a smile
"How do we find out what fruit this is?" Tetra said sounding worried
"I'm sure Hawthorne can help you out" Fire said brightly
"He's a genius" she said with a big smile

Marc Smirnov and Simo shared a look

"I can actually" Hawthorne said in a matter of factly tone as he tapped his lip with his finger
"Go get dried off and come to my lab" Hawthorne said 
"Thanks" Tetra said trying to smile

Marc looked around a twinkle in his eyes

"ARGHHH the rest of ye scurvy sea dogs make ready ta sail" He said with one eyes closed
"What is that all about" Simo said in a surprised tone
"Well I am a fucking Pirate captain" Marc said with a smile
"*Ayeee*" Smirnov answered
"*Thing is capin it doesn't suit ya atall*" Smirnov said nudging him
"If I sounded as retarded as you did I think i'll stop"
"*That was da point capin AGRHHHH*" Smirnov said as he roared with laughter
"You are all retarded" Fire said as she moved to untie the boat
"Make ready to sail" Marc boomed as he sat in his usual shaded spot

Everyone on deck sprang into motion and after a short time The Black Sword was gliding through the water

Smirnov stood at the helm

"*Where to next?*" Smirnov asked Marc

HE shrugged

"We'll figure that out when Tetra gets back" Marc said as she stared into the passage that lead below deck.

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

As Tsubaki passed by Garrick's office on the way to the deck she head a clatter of breaking china and then a loud bang followed by 

"FUCK! SOMEONE DRAG SLEEPING DUFUS OUT OF MY OFFICE NOW AND GET ME A FRESH CUP OF COFFEE....NOW!!!" 

Tsubaki gathered herself and pushed Garrick's door open

"Good morning Captian Garrick I will get her out of here and bring your coffee right away" Tsubaki said with a sweet smile
"Who knows how long he'd rant and rave for if I don't do this"
"He'll be in a foul mood all day and he'll take it out on the crew" Tsubaki thought

She quickly picked up the broken pottery and put it on the tray then she lifted Mesona and carried her out of Garrick's office. She got the attention of a marine jogging somewhere.

"Carry her to the infirmary" Tsubaki said
"I think Garrick gave her a heart attack" 

Tsubaki moved to the galley quickly and brewed a fresh pot of coffee for Garrick and within a matter of minutes was on her way back to his office with it on the tray

"Here you are Captain Garrick, I hope that it isn't too hot" Tsubaki said looking into the mans black eyes

*Aboard The Cavalier*

Aided by Korver's wind the ship cut swiftly through the water

Su lin lay on the bed in her Cabin thinking looking at something glittering in the sun

"We will have our revenge on the WG soon she said looking at a set of dog tags in her hand"

There was a knock at her door

"Come" Su lin said in a loud crisp voice


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2009)

Pain filled Kent's senses.

He had thought the pain would act like pain normally did, would fade into blissfull numbness after a while. But that didn't happen. Fresh waves of pain engulfed him again and again. He had regained use of his throat, and tortured howls broke through the otherwise realitively quiet room. On the few instances he was capable of rational thought, he struggled uselessly against his bonds. Scientists sood all around him, making notes and conversing in low voices.

Eventually, a man entered the room, regarding kent intently. A scientist turned to him, startled.

"Excuse me, this is authorized personell-"

"I work for Lady Salia. Handle all non weponry technology." The man said curtly, flashing the scientist a badge.

"Ah. Well then, so far the experiment has been a huge succes. This is the third and final day, and not only is the patient alive, he's conscious and kicking!" As if to back this statement up, Kent let out a fresh howl of pain.

"Interesting..." The man said, observing the machine above Kent. "How exactly does this work?"

"Well, it's purpose is to forcibly extract a devil fruit from the body of it's user. If these calculations are correct, as soo as this process ends, that boy's zoan fruit, the neko neko no mi: tiger model, should appear in that tube," the scientist said, pointing towards a small tube.

"Amazing." Breathed the man. "How much longer?" 

"Only about an hour." Kent screamed again. He could not endure and hour of the unedurable. He was going to die. A scientist cam up and shone a small light into his eye, but his pupil did'nt react. A few seconds later, it contracted. "Make a note of that." The scientist said.

The hour passed in agony.

Amazingly, Kent was still alive, and the pain had lessened. He could go without screaming now, and chose to continue struggling against is bonds.

"It's almost done." The scientit said, racing towards the machine. "Watson! Check the tube!" Another scientist, Watson, observed the tube. "20...19..." The scientist said, eyes alight with joy. "The culmination of my work....15...14...." Kent strained again and again, but nothing broke loose. "9....8...7..."

"I think I see something!' Watson shouted. The other scientists sprinted towards the tube.

4...3...2...1

*Zap*

"Where...is it?" The scientists looked at the tube in shock. "It isn't here! It didn't-"

*Snap* The scientists turned in horror.

Kent stood there, free of his bonds. He held the bloody corpse of the man working for Lady Scalia, and his eyes burned with a deadly fire.

"Hybrid point."

Nothing.

The scientists stared. Nothing was happening. Kent's form was not changing. 

"The machine must've locked down his pow- urk!" One scientist shouted, cut off at the end by Kent. 

"BAAAASTARDS!" Kent shouted, soruing all around the room. Scientists fell left and right, killed by an enemy moving too fast to see. Kent only stopped as the body of the final scientist hit the ground. He slammed his fist into the machine and let out a roar of triumph, stumbling out the door.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 11, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

"Well,this is a strange predicament." Rek commented. The Windy Dirge and the Infinite Injustice were both locked in, trapped inside a giant marine fortress.

Matyr looked around his surroundings in awe. "Amazing. This must be one of the fortress-class warships Professor Vegapunk has been working on lately." 

"You can stare at it later when we get out of this place." Yumi chided Matyr. She walked away from the group and went inside the ship. "I'm going to go slip in to something more manageable for combat." 

Rek heard Alph say something about a plan, something he agreed on. "The fastest way we can get out of here is to find the core of the fortress. That's where we'd most likely find the machine that keeps this place together." He said to Alph."First we should find a map of this place. That'd be easy enough, all we need to do is find some marines. Once that's done we split into groups and hack away at the enemy forces, until we find a clear route to the fortress center. Any questions?


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 11, 2009)

"Right then. Chaotic Probability!" Fluck announced as they stepped through the double doors of the marine base. _"What was that for?" _ Larissa asked. "It'd take a while to find the money since we don't know where it's kept, so I'm just increasing our chances of getting into the right rooms. I'm pretty sure we could handle the pirates if we had to, but there's no need to actually do that."

"That said, we better take care of these guys first," Fluck said, pulling his cloak more tightly around him. The marines had been stunned for a moment at their sudden appearance, but they had quickly regained their bearings and were now drawing their weapons, mostly aiming at Larissa.

"That's the Makaosu agent, Larissa Absoluntis! What's a woman worth over 80 million doing here?!" one marine shouted loudly. "Hey, that other guy over there looks pretty weak, let's take him out first," another said, pointing at Fluck. The other marines nodded in agreement and aimed their rifles at the chaosman. Larissa giggled slightly as she heard this. _"You're just not intimidating at all, Captain,"_ the first mate commented snidely.

"Well, it's not like I'm a very scary person in the first place..." he muttered in response. The white-haired youth snapped his fingers as the marines pulled the triggers on their firearms. "Chaotic Probability!" Each rifle simultaneously exploded, resulting in serious burn wounds to their wielder's hands and causing each marine to scream in pain. Those who were using melee weapons instead of guns backed off, now much more wary than before of this unknown adversary. "Watch out! He's some sort of ability user!"  one of them warned with a frightened look on his face.

"Chaos Minefield!" Fluck commanded, walking towards the group of marines. Numerous orbs of chaotic energy materialized in a large field around him. "You can see these, right?" Fluck asked Larissa. She nodded in affirmation. "Enough dealing with these small fry, then. I don't think there'll be any money here. Let's move on before I run out of mines." The marines merely looked around in confusion as the pair of pirates started walking briskly right past them as though they weren't even there. One of them leapt at Fluck's back, brandishing a large sabre, only to hit a Chaos Mine full-on unknowingly. The mine acted on his sword, causing it to slip out of his hands and he crashed onto the floor in panic, missing his own blade by mere inches. Seeing this, the other marines remained stationary, fearful of what might happen to them if they decided to move.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 11, 2009)

with the LTP-

The crew had sailed for days away from captain Fairu. all's quite on the ship except for the sound of a pen scribbling on a desk. Jason is in his cabin, Eve passed out on the bed and Sparky sleeping in his dresser. "Let's see..." He rubs his chin. There's a few bits of paper balled up and thrown into a trash can. "I think i got it all now." 

He looks over the paper in front of him. "To my Crew, It was good being your captain. But i have to go, This is something that I must handle on my own. Do not think of me as selfish, I know i've left once before. But this time it's not for my own goals. My life is coming to it's end if what i believe is to be true. so, I shall leave a few words for all of you.

Belle, Please take care of the crew and make sure they don't get too beat up. Nolan, Please be a good navigator, I will no longer be there to help the crew figure out which way is left and right. James, Your sword style will become the strongest in the world. sparky, Don't shock anyone... it hurts. Bolt, I'm leaving you in charge, Don't go rushing into everything head first. You are the one the crew will look up too now.

Kama.... I always liked Ninjas, They are pretty bad ass. And Eve... good bye." 

The sighned the letter and stood up from his desk, adjusting the covers over eve before climbing up a ladder onto deck. "Ready cap?" Rex asked with a smirk, he had a few strings gripped in his hand. "Yeah, you got the boat ready?" Rex nodded and held the strings up. "Right here cap." Jason nods and jumps over board, followed by Rex. The two land in a small two person craft with a large sack. "You have the eternal log pose for the island?" Rex nods and holds up an hour glass looking device. "Right here." 

Jason sighs, "Let's go then." Rex nods and begins to row, Jason looks back at the ship as it dissapears into the distance. "It's your ship now Bolt, Don't even think about letting it crumble." "What will be callin ourselves if ye be given dem the title Little tree pirate?" Rex asked. "We're no longer going to consider ourselves pirates Rex, We're men on a death march. So that's all." He sat back and sighed. "Heh, You really be tinkin we'll die?" Rex smiled. "Do you?" The two just stared at eachother, Neither one sure if the song would truly cause their death or not.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 11, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Well my dear, according to my studies and the research done by Dr. Vegapunk, I think I have discovered the nature of your fruit" Hawthorne said shutting a book with a snap. "So what does it do?" Tetra asked curiously. "Well each fruit is what the user makes it" Hawthorne explained. "I can only tell you what your fruit is capable of." "Which is?" Tetra asked. "Ah yes my apologies, your fruit has the power to control the friction of surfaces within your immediate vicinity." "Friction?" Tetra said her face getting downcast. "Now now" Hawthorne says raising her chin, "remember your fruit is what you make of it."

Tetra came back up top to find everyone relaxing, the ship powering through the water effortlessly. "Hawthorne tell you what your fruit does?" Marc asked as Tetra tried to step by him without saying anything. "Yes" Tetra said quietly. "Well what the fuck does it do?" Marc asked wondering why Tetra was behaving like this. "It controls friction" Tetra said even more quietly. Marc immediately realized why she was acting like this, and it would have been worse if he had said what flew into his mind immediately. "Come here" Marc said patting the deck to where he sat. "Let me show you something."

Tetra sat down next to Marc confused. Marc activated his gravity causing both of them to feel the minimal effects of his increased gravity. "Do you feel that?" Marc asked. Tetra nodded in response. "When I first felt that I too wondered how the fuck this power was supposed to help me" Marc explained. "Look at me now, your fruit is only as good as you make it" Marc explained. "Hawthorne said that too" Tetra said. "Did he?" Marc asked, "great minds think alike I guess." "At any rate" Marc said realizing he was getting side tracked. "You are a Black Sword Pirate, with or without your fruit you will become the strongest on the seas. So don't worry you will figure out your power in time." Tetra gave Marc a hug for boosting her moral which surprisingly he returned. "You know you are going the wrong way right?" Tetra said glancing down at her log post.

"But the wind is blowing in the fucking opposite direction" Marc said annoyed. *"Looks like ve vill have to row the ship"* Smirnov said cracking his knuckles. "Thats means......well fuck" Marc said annoyed. "Wake Simo's ass up, tell Dreyri to get his up here and get Hawthorne out of his fucking lab, Smirnov and I are not rowing this fucking ship by ourselves." Fire climbs into the crows nest and wakes Simo up with zest. Tetra goes back below deck and calls Hawthorne and Dreyri who appear on deck grudgingly. "We have to row the fucking ship" Marc explains as everyone groans loudly. "Yeah fuck you all, I don't like it either lets just fucking get to it." The five of them go below and begin to row all of them muttering under their breath. "Well I know how to make this a bit more pleasant" Marc says an idea popping into his head.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 11, 2009)

With the unnamed and Monarchs crews

Alph agreed with Rek."The fortress has shown the ability to submerse, it is likely that the command center holds control over the mechanism that allows it to do that, we need to activate that mechanism before we can leave."He added to Rek's plan.

"What worries me though is the behavior of these marines, they went trough a lot of trouble so we can be certain that a nasty surprise will be waiting for us inside."

"Yeah, yeah, whatever."Shin had enough of this, the sooner they could get out of this fortress, the sooner they would be rid of Rek.Well there was a quicker way of getting rid of Rek but Shin didn't quite feel like testing his luck against an admiral.Sadly Shin was unaware of Rek's current status.

"Let's get this over with."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 11, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Smirnov looks at a pair of the of the huge oars. He took off his coat and threw it to the deck

"*I can use a decent vork out*" Smirnov said holding onto them
"No fucking way you can row this ship by yourself" Marc said with a smile
"*You vant to bet?*" Smirnov said

Smirnov pulled the oars through the water and the ship moved foward

"1000 beli he stops in 20 minutes"
"I see that" Simo said
"_20 minutes?_" Dreyri said
"_I give him 10_" He said reaching into his pocket
"You non-believers" Fire said as sweat dripped from Smirnov's brow
"5000 he doesn't stop until he feels to" Fire said pulling out a wad of belli
"We need a time limit" Simo said shaking his head
"He doesn't stop for an hour" Fire said smiling
"I'll see that bet" Simo said licking his lips and throwing a wad of belli next to Fire's wad
"You guys wanna get in on this" Marc said smiling
"I'm quite busy" Hawthorne said waving his hand
"I'm working on something new" He said as he walked back below deck
"I'm not betting against Smirnov" Tetra said
"He lifted this entire boat once"

Marc went

"That doesn't count, I helped" Marc said reassuring himself

10 minutes from start of bet

"_WOW he's retarded strong_" Dreyri said shaking his head
"He's almost done" Marc said smiling

20 minutes from start of bet

"Cmon you fuckin yetti" Marc said as he pounded his fist on the deck
"I can't believe he's still going" Simo said his mouth hanging open
"*You should not have bet against me*" Smirnov said his breathing labored

50 minutes from start of bet

"Gooo Smirnovvvv" Fire shouted jumping up and down
"I have to do something" Marc said 

58 minutes from start of bet

Marc walked over to stand close to Smirnov and increased the gravity, Smirnov seemingly un affected continued

"BAMM" Fire shouted
"PAY UPP!!!"

Smirnov dropped the oars and headbutt Marc and he buckled and dropped to his knees in surprise

"What the fuck was that for?" Marc said in feigned innocence
"*I felt that at the end*" Smirnov said as he looked at Marc with a devious smile

Fire walked over and gave Smirnov half of her winnings, she hugged him and he lifted her into the air

"I told you" Tetra said smiling as the wind suddenly changed direction
"Get the sails up" Tetra shouted
"Lets get moving"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 11, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

With the sails down the boat powered through the water effortlessly. "I cannot fucking believe that fucking monster rowed this fucking boat for that fucking long" Marc said still in amazement. Tetra chuckled and took a step towards the side to peer over the horizon but ended up slipping and fall on her ass. She swore and got to her feet gingerly rubbing her bruised ass. "How did you stop it from crushing you" Tetra asked throughly annoyed with slipping all the time. "Mine is controlled with the mind, so at first I had to focus on keeping it under control and activating it now its just natural to me like breathing" Marc said thinking about it. "Do you think mine is controlled with the mind?" Tetra asked looking at Marc. "Only one way to find out" Marc said grinning.

"Ok you think you got it" Marc said his hands on Tetra's back. "Isn't there another way to do this?" Tetra asked nervously. "Well yeah but the other ways aren't nearly as fun, just fucking get ready" Marc said smiling. "Ok I think I got it" Tetra said focusing intensely. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc said giving Tetra a light pulse. She slid across the deck as if it were made of ice as she focused on lowing the friction between the deck and her shoes. "Ok now slow to a stop" Marc said lightning a cigarette. "How do I do that?" Tetra asked getting closer and closer to the side of the boat. "What do you mean how, fucking focus on your power thats how" Marc said releasing a cloud of smoke into the air.

Tetra failed to stop and grabbed hold of the rail to stop herself from flying overboard and walked back towards Marc. "Again" Marc said pushing her however this time he just ended up pushing her over because she had not lowered the friction. "Again" Marc said pushing her, she slid for a few feet then braked sharply and ended up toppling over. "Again" Marc said pushing her, she had to catch the rail again. "Again" Marc roared pushing her, finally she slid for a few feet and came to a controlled stop. "Now thats what I am fucking talking about" Marc roared in approval. Tetra felt her face glow hot as she blushed. "Again" Marc said beckoning for Tetra to come closer.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 11, 2009)

With the Unnamed Crew
Anglora appeared on the deck of the Infinite having been inside her cabin after hearing the ship shake violently. She arrived to see now only her crew members, but the Monarch crew as well which had a former tenryuubito as its captain.

"What..... exactly is going on here?!" Anglora said with widened eyes as she observed the fortress that had captured both of their ships. "Long story short, the marines got our asses." Annie said as she explained to Anglora briefly. "And that," Annie said pointing to Rek, "is the snobby, spoiled, rich brat Rek."

Anglora turned to look at Rek and gave him a quick smile and wave. Though, this wasn't the time for introductions. "His face is very familiar. Rek Du Mortis, a tenryuubito!" Anglora said with shock. "Yea, a tenryuubito with as much privileges as a hobo." Annie butted in. "That explains it. Pleasure to meet you nonetheless." 

Anglora walked around the submerged fortress for a bit examining it. "This is no doubt the work of Dr. Vegapunk. It appears that his creations knows no bounds these days." A concerned Anglora said. 

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias was busy taking on numerous marines while the rest of the crew fought also. Eddy had handled the volcano pretty easily with his ability which was perfect for the situation. But, the volcano had more to give. The ground started to shake violently and the volcano turned a bright red. Lava flow once again started and sulfuric gases bellowed into the atmosphere. The volcano burped up lava rocks which started to assault the town.

Mathias looked up at the sky as multiple flaming rocks headed towards their location. "Damnit, this isn't good at all." Mathias said as he prepared to meet the flaming rocks head on. Mathias jumped into the air, *"Palm of wind style: Palm strikes of the 4 gates!"* Mathias exclaimed. *"NORTH,"* Mathias sent an open palm strike to the north, destroying the rock and leaving a blue streak in the air. *"SOUTH,"* Mathias again sent an open palm strike to the south, destroying the rock and leaving a blue streak in the air. *"EAST, WEST!"* Mathias ended as he thrust his palms in both directions, destroying the flaming rocks and leaving blue streaks in the air. All of the streaks formed what looked like a compass in the air with north, south, east and west.

Mathias fell to the ground gracefully, the destroyed remanences of the rocks raining on him. Mathias then looked up to the sky to see the dangerous gas cloud heading towards the town and the lava flow. He would have to think quickly if he was to help save the town and the crew themselves. "SANYA!" Mathias bellowed to Sanya. She flew over towards him in a zip. "Create a tornado with your jet dials to get rid of the gas cloud!" Mathias said as he pointed to the cloud. "Consider it done Mat! This'll be fun!I get to make A TOOOOORRRRRRNAAAAAADOOOOOO!" Sanya said happily as she flew towards the gas cloud. 

Sanya started to fly around in a circular motion with her jet dials around the gas cloud, beginning to in case it in a twister. Mathias then frantically searched around for their captain. "EDDY-SAN," Mathias yelled, "KEEP THE LAVA UNDER CONTROL! HURRY!" Mathias told his captain.

"HELEN, NICOBI! YOU GUYS HANDLE THE MARINES! I'LL KEEP THE FLAMING ROCKS AT BAY!" Mathias commanded over all the noise as he destroyed two other flaming rocks.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 11, 2009)

-Aboard the LTP's Ship-

_*yawn*_  Bolt sits up and scratches his head.  He looks around and sees everyone must have already woken up.  He stood back up and walked out to the deck, rubbings his belly and the sand out of his eyes.   The crew are all huddled together looking upset.  
"What crawled up all your butts?"
The all looked up at him silently.  
"Jason and Rex are gone."
Bolt smiles and laughs.  "Yeah yeah, whatever.  Seriously, what happened?"
"He's gone!"  Eve turns around and storms off back below deck.
"Its true.  The captain and Rex have left for God knows what." 
James rubs his chin.  "Hmmm, Rex has been talking about that song he wants to find..."
"Well, don't see what I need to stay here for."
"You can't run off too.  The crew needs to stay together at a time like this."
"Listen, lady, I'm not gonna let you tell me what to do."
Bolt then steps in between Nolan and Belle and stares him down.  "You know what..."  He then turns to Belle, "Women shouldn't really be telling us guys what to do."
*BAM*
Bolt rubs his head.  "If I were you, I wouldn't let her do that to me."
"Shut up!"
"Well, either way, seems Jason seems to have somewhat agreed with you."
"Eh?"
"Just read the frickin' letter."
He gets handed the letter and quickly skims to it.  "Hmmm....  hummmana hummana..... think of me as selfish...mmmmmm... take care of crew....mmm... good navigator ...mmmmm.... strongest in world ....mmmm... Bolt, I'm leaving you in charge...."  A slight smile grows on his face.
"Can you believe it?  Leaving this idiot in charge?"
"Tell me about it."
"Is that anyway to talk to your new captain!?"
"Hell will freeze over before I call you captain."
"WHAT WAS THAT!"
"YOU HEARD ME!"
Their heads begin butting and they continue yelling at each other.
"Seriously, is that any way for a _captain_ to act?"
Bolt quickly steps back and readjusts his beanie.
"You're right."

"Well, what do we do now?"
"I say we go look for them."
"Seconded."
"Sounds good to me."
"I thought you were leaving?"
"Shut up."
They all turn to Bolt as he sits cross-legged and looking down thinking.

"Quit stalling.  Just answer already."
"Well, I'm gonna have to say.....no."
They all look at him confused.
"What are you talking about?"
"No.  We won't go look for them."
"Why not?"
"He said he has something to do on his own, and I respect that.  And this is something Rex really wanted to do as well.  I'm not going to force them to come back simply because we want to."
"You're afraid you'll die if you go with them, aren't you!?"
"Nope, because I'm not going to die that way."
"Then if you aren't afraid, CHASE AFTER THEM!"
"No.  My mind is made up."  He stands up.  "We head over to the next island to rest for a while.  And hey, if we're lucky, they'll find us there."
The crew think for a moment.  "Well, that seems relatively logical..."
"Almost too logical...."  He points at Bolt.  "WHO ARE YOU!?"
"SHUT UP!"
Belle turns to Nolan.  "So, lead the way, navigator.  Any idea of where we're heading?"
"Well, if memory serves me correctly, we'll be heading over to Feriado Island.  Its a party/holiday resort island."
"See, perfect.  That's just what we need.  Some rest and relaxation."  Bolt then points forward.  "Onward, to Feriado Island!"
Nolan then points to the right.  "Actually, its that way..."
Bolt pats him on the back and begins walking over to the cabin.  "That's why you're the navigator."
The rest of the crew stand there for a moment.
"So, they're actually gone."
"And _that_ guy is in charge now."
"Come on, guys.  He isn't _that_ bad."
"Yeah, of course _you'd_ say that."
"What's that supposed to mean?"

-Meanwhile, in the Security Building on Feriado Island-

A man in a uniform walks over to a bulky man wearing aviator sunglasses and smoking a cigar.  He hands him a piece of paper, and the man jumps up from his seat and drops his cigar.
"Is this for real!?"
"Yes, sir.  They arrived this morning."
He begins sweating and shaking and picks up a den den mushi.  "We're going to need to increase security, and have the marines on standby.  Crash "Razortooth" Flank and the Razor Pirates arrived this morning.  I repeat,  Crash "Razortooth" Flank and the Razor Pirates arrived this morning."  He puts the den den mushi back down and sits.
"Sir, may I ask a question?"
"Yeah, sure."
"We never get worked up over pirates.  Hell, they're responsible for over half of the island's tourism revenue.  Why are we worried about these guys?"
"They're the Razor Pirates.  A crew of fishmen led by Razortooth himself.  Some say that if he really wanted, he could become one of the Shichibukai.  He's one of the wildest creatures to have ever sailed the Grandline.  Hopefully, they'll come, have a good time, and leave without a hitch.  But its better to be safe than sorry."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 11, 2009)

*West Blue*

Dane Stood at the front of the boat his odatchi in his hand. He looked ahead and saw the pirate ship they were chasing. He turned to look at the two teenagers arguing behind him he remembered 10 years ago

"Dane boy you ready for this mission?" Captain Wadiki said as he puffed on his cigar
"Yes sir" Dane answered 
"Can you use that sword boy?" Wadiki said gesturing to the long sword he had on his back
"Yes sir" 
"I hope he can for you sake"

They got on a long boat and transported a large force to the beach of the island

"Men pirates are docked on this island" 
"They are in the town"
"The town people support and consort with pirates"
"Therefore they are all guilty"
"The judgment is death"
"Kill everyone" Wadiki said darkly as he walked ahead of his men

When they got into town it was a complete battle ground. Townspeople, pirates and marines all died. Dane skewed any pirate that got in his way with his odatchi. He head Wadiki laughing manically suddenly and turned to see him execute a man that was standing in front his wife begging for her life. She shrieked as he fell dead in front of her. Dane looked over in complete shock.

"Please sir don't kill me I have two babies"

*BANG* 

a shot rang out and the woman fell dead and crying reupted from the two bundles she held in her hand

"Scum" Wadiki spat
"I'm going to end this wretched line" Wadiki said with a dark smile
"Time to silence these noisy things" Wadiki said reloading his gun
"Please sir there is no need to kill the babies"
"The new generation will have to pay for the sins of the previous one" Wadiki said as he aimed at one of the bundles
"STAND DOWN" Dane shouted at Wadiki
"Boy don't presume you can give me orders" Wadiki said turning to Dane

He fired at Dane and he dropped to the ground. He turned to face the crying babies again and took aim. He was about to pull the trigger he cried out and looked down to see a sword coming out his chest. He dropped to his knees as Dane pulled his sword out.

"I'm sorry Captain" Dane said as he stepped over the man and picked up the babies.

A particurlarly loud exchange between the two teens behind him brought him back to the present

"Shane you are so retarded you can't just blow the boat up"
"Why not?" 
"Our job is to recover a stolen necklace you jackass"
"Shannnnnn" came the calm voice from the man standing at the front of the boat
"Sorry Dane"
"We can't blow the boat up because we may not be able to find the necklace if it sinks to the bottom of the west blue"
"I guess" Shane said scratching his head
"Get ready guys we are getting close" Dane said still looking froward

Dane spun his odatchi and tucked it into his sash so it was positioned on his back the hilt sticking above his head. He was tall enough so the sheath didn't touch the ground. Shan and Shane ran about the small boat making preperations to boad the ship they were closing in on.

"Grappling hooks are ready Dane" Shan said 
"You guys know what to do" 
"The captain is mine" 
"You guys can handle the rest of teh crew"
"I"M FUCKING READY" Shane said excitedly

Dane turned and and hit Shane on his head with an closed fist

"How much times do I have to tell you to watch your mouth" He said sternly
"Jeez you don't have to hit me so hard" Shane said his eyes watering 
"If I don't you'll never become a decent person" Dane said seriously

Shan nodded approvingly suddenly there was a loud boom

*BOOOM *

As a single cannon roared and there was a splash that sprayed water in front of them

"It looks like we've been seen thanks to loud mouth" Shan said with her hands on her hips
"I'm sorry" Shane said still rubbing his head
"Yes you are" Shan said with a telling smile on her face
"Put on your serious face" Dane said calmly
"Lets go"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 11, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Tetra was on her hands and knees panting, Marc was on his fourth cigarette. "Again" Marc said softly but firmly. "I can't" Tetra said panting, "I don't have anything left." "I said again" Marc repeated drawing Tetra to her feet with his gravity. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc said pushing Tetra before she could prepare herself. She caught herself by running, "tiron, oscuro" Marc said pulling Tetra back towards him again. "Go" Marc said pushing her again. Tetra activated her power in time and performed the maneuver adequately. "Good" Marc said smoke seeping out of his nostrils, "I am going to pull you towards me now, use your power to slide." Marc pointed his palm at Tetra and Tetra readied herself focusing hard on her power. She started off rough but managed to right herself sliding effortlessly towards Marc. Marc caught her, "thats enough for today" he says smiling as Tetra pants in his arms.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 11, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Smirnov looked at Marc and Tetra doing training and looked down at his bracelets. He wished he could train on the boat like Tetra, Fire was doing some speed and agility exercises she looked over at Smirnov and waved. He smiled at her and pulled out a cigar and lit it up. 

"*I have to keep moving ahead*" 
"*Karl is going to find some way to get ahead of me*"

Simo sat up in the crows nest training his mantra his eyes were closed and he followed the movements of the crew below him. He got to his feet sweat beads rolling down his face

"Time to rest" 

Dreyri was in deep concentration with his sword held in front of him. There was a long piece of steel hanging from the rigging by a chain. He took a deep breath and swung Moongarm. There was a loud clang and the piece of steel swung wildly slightly bent as Moongarm became inflamed

"_Dammit_" Dreyri said loudly
"_Need to keep working on that shit_" 

He stepped forward and steadied the piece of steel and took up his stance

*With The Angel Pirates
*
"HELEN, NICOBI! YOU GUYS HANDLE THE MARINES! I'LL KEEP THE FLAMING ROCKS AT BAY!" Mathias commanded over all the noise as he destroyed two other flaming rocks.

Nicobi looked around to see the the volcano becoming more and more violent. Nicobi reached for his waist and un wrapped the chain and snapped it onto the handles of his axes. He looked around as a swarm of marines closed in on him. 

"I need to increase my range" Nicobi said

He started swinging the behemoth axes around him everyone that came even close to him was slashed or cut badly. The axes were so heavy that they made a whirring sound and kicked up sand as it passed over the ground. It took all of his concentration to control the axes when they were chained. Men tried to block the path of the swinging axe but the heavy axe simply knocked what ever they used away. He decided he'd move he started to walk forward until he made a wrong move and the axe slammed into the ground and kicked up a shower of sand. 

"Ok enough of that" Nicobi said pulling the axe back to him

He held the axes as he usually did with the chain still connecting them

"HYBRID POINT" He roared and started charging the large group of marines and mowing them down


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2009)

“Fucking bastard!”  Heather screamed slamming into her room and storming toward the bathroom.  “They better be glad I have a fucking tub!”  she flung the faucet on and filled the tub dropping some of her favorite soothing fragrance into the water.

Moving quickly Heather’s clothes dropped to the floor then she stepped into the tub and eased down into the hot steaming water.  “Much…better…” Heather said cringing slightly, hearing the muffled snores from the room next to her.  “Bastard…even in my bath…” she grumbled slapping her hand on the water and splashing herself.  She huffed slightly then decided to turn her mind elsewhere.

“Those clones…now that could be something interesting and worthwhile…” Heather smirked sinking lower in the tub and thinking about all the ways they could be used.

*****************************

“Wow…they really went at it this time.  Didn’t they Nikki?”  Tony said jumping slightly when the doors slammed shut.

“What else do you expect?  He is an asshole of a man.  Well most are…” Nikki shrugged moving toward the door to her room.

“Why do you say that Nikki?”  Tony asked wondering what she meant.

“All they want is one thing.  Once they get that, they move on.”  Nikki sighed sticking the key into the lock.

“What is it they want?”  Tony asked innocently.

“They just want to put their cookies in your oven.”  Nikki said stepping into her room and closing the door behind her.  Leaving a perplexed Tony.

“Cookies in my oven?  Men like to bake?  Really?  Interesting….maybe I should make a special oven for the guys on the ship….” Tony mumbles heading into her room.  Her mind already racing about plans for the ‘oven’ and how to do the clones.  The door swings gently shut behind her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2009)

Kent washed up on an island. After escaping The Organization's compound, he had flung himself into a raft and fell asleep. The waves lapped a the back of the raft.

Kent heard footsteps. He looked up, dazed, to see a familiar face. The skin was old and wrinkled, the eyes covered by a dirty rag, but Kent knew that the old man could see him, perhaps better than he could see himself.

"BAH!" Shouted the old man, kicking Kent in the head. "You cme crawling back! They always do!" He beagn to walk off.

"Wait..." Kent croaked. His throat was dry, he hurt all over.

"BAH! Wait? You want to follow? Then get up, and follow? I will not stop you."

"Too...tired..." Kent said, head spinning. "Please..."

"BAH! You are never too tired to do what must be done! Now come! Or you will surely die!" The old man began to walk back into the forest. Kent groaned and pushed himself to his feet, every muscle screaming in protest. He hobbled behind the old man until they reached a familiar hut. The minute they entered the hut Kent fell to the ground, his legs simply unable to support him any longer. The old man shook his head and went over to the fireplace, getting some soup from a pot. He handed it to Kent, who gulped it down greedily. The old man watched him.

*With The rest of the Blade Pirates...*

"I honestly have no idea where Kent would be." Jorma said, exasperated. "I can't reach him on the den den mushi, and there's no place he had an interest in going." They were back on the _Pirate's Dream_, the remaining members of the crew sitting on the deck. "And now there are only 3 of us." Jorma said, running his hand through his hair. "Where did Flynn and everyone go?"

"Angelina and William are in a coma, and Flynn and Usagi are nowhere to be found." Kaya said, taking a sip of wine. She motioned towards the three of them, her, Jorma, and Derrick. "It's just us now."

"We need new crew members." Jorma said. "Any ideas?"


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 12, 2009)

William and Angelina suddenly awakened from their coma.  They felt they had a purpose now besides for just filler.  They ran up on to the deck.  "WAIT!" Angelina shouted at the rest of the Blade Pirates.  "We'll participate now, I promise," she said lowering her voice slightly.  William nodded in agreement.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2009)

_Outside the mysterious marine fortress_

A gray ship approaches the mysterious fortress where the Monarchs and Unamed crew are held. 2 cloaked figures stand on the edge of the boat, one in a pink cloak, the other in light purple.

"Sogar is inside that place, is it not so?" The figure in light purple asked in a nasally voice. 

"Yes." The one in the pink cloaked replied. "As well as Rek."

The purple cloak laughed. "2 birds in one stone, is it not so?" 

_Windy Dirge_

Rek smiled and shook Alph's hand." Well then, it's settled. "

A few minutes later the rest of the monarch crew boarded the Infinite Injustice to begin planning. Ruru flew inside the fortress to get a map, which he acquire relatively quickly after attacking a marine outpost.


"There are several Major passageways in the fortress, each guarded by a large marine outpost." Rek said to the others, pointing at various points around the fortress. "However there are also hundreds of smaller passageways going through the fortress, many of which are not as heavily defended as the others. 

"Our plan will be simple. We'll have several small groups enter these passageways, bypassing the main passageways. Here's how the team-ups will go:

The first group will be the idiot samurai and the lovely Yumi. I figured the samurai's physical prowess will best be controlled by someone with Yumi's wits, without the sexual tension usually present whenever he's with my dear Annie. You'll be heading for the quickest route to the center of the fortress." Rek grinned, finding Shin's expression priceless. "The next group is Tatsu and Elza. Unlike the other pairs, you two will be going through the fortress through the skies. Since both of you have dragonic abilities, you'll complement each other quite niceley." 

Elza looked at Tatsu with interest, She had never met someone with the same ability as hers before, so it could be interesting. Meanwhile Rek saw Jessie stare at Elza with mistrust, finding this quite intriguing. 

"The next group will be Anglora, Ruru and Alph. You'll be advancing with the bulk of our crews towards the central chokepoint here." Rek pointed to an intersection where all the major and many of the smaller passageways met. "You'll be holding the marines off while the rest venture deeper into the fortress."

Ruru nodded in agreement, and continued to serve refreshments to everyone. 

"Jessie and Cass will be venturing into the fortress like the samurai and Yumi, but their route will lead to the marine's weapons storage. Go ahead and demolish it along the way. If you like, go and loot some supplies." 

The noble pointed to a clearing in the map with the words 'weapons' on it. 

"Finally, OC, my dear Jun and my dear Annie will come with me, with our route passing through the fortress treasury. We'll be taking some extra hands with us to get the gold."

Rek grinned, and snapped his fingers. Several crewmen from the Dirge boarded the Inifinite and handed everyone a mini dendenmushi. "We'll be using these to communicate. Any questiongs?"

Matyr and Marcks raised their hands. 

"Yes?" 

"WHAT ABOUT US!?" They yelled at the same time.

Rek sighed and looked at the map again. The noble sneered, and faced the two with the most convincing look he had. "You two get the commando mission."

"Commando mission?" Matyr wondered.

"Yes, commando mission. Since you two are the finest, strongest warriors in our group , you two will attack and destroy the main barracks of the marines, taking the toughest route towards the center."

The two seemed doubtful of their task, but Rek knew Matyr well and judging from the way Marcks oogled at every woman in the ship he had a way of convincing them. "If you succeed Annie'll kiss you and I'll make sure to have everyone adress you as the 'Great Genius Matyr'" He whispered to the two.

"LET'S GO KILL SOME MARINES!" Matyr roared, readying his bombs. 

"Well then, let's begin." Rek said with a smirk.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 12, 2009)

After a few hours of recovery the crew decide to go out on the town, each one with crazy ideas over what to clone. After a short period of investigation (Mostly by Shinpachi) the group ended up in a casino.

"Ah brings back memories huh?" Gintoki said remembering their early heists

*"Yup!"* Dante mused, "back then Heather wasn't such a pai-" Shinpachi stuffed a hamburger down his open mouth before the pair started another bout. They looked around at the bright lights and silly amount of machines they had to win Beli and came to a booth with a long line. 

"Hey what's this?" Shinpachi asked

"This is the Clone booth. You put in a million beli and you get a clone of whatever you want." the waitress said

"A million?! Ah...I see why they put it in a Casino. Not everyone has that sort of cash. Well it's just as well only an idiot would think that cloning themselves is a...." experience told him that as soon as the words were to leave his mouth he would turn and see Dante in the queue. He turned and sighed. There he was, in the line looking down some cocktail waitresses's bunny outfit. For an unpredictable guy he was surprisingly easy to read. Just think of the most ridiculous situation that any sane man would be walk away from and that's what Dante would do.

He walked over to the silver haired man, Heather was about to wander off and get wasted.

"Waitwaiwait! Just asking...are you ACTUALLY going to give him money to do this. I know it''s his sare and he can do what he wants with it BUT there will be TWO of them. TWO!"

*"Actually not quite."* Dante interjected. *"And this is the money I took from my battle against some random pirates, when I was not with the Overkills so, I don't have to share it AND can do whatever I like with it."* Dante grinned. 

The money wasn't the issue it was the 'Not quite' bit that scared Shinpachi. What was he going to do if it wasn't a clone of himself....or maybe it was a clone of himself. What was the most bizarre thing that he would do. Shinpachi looked at Toni.

"I'm a little scared Toni. I have no idea what he's going to do with that." he realised his shoulder was touching hers and he went red, staying ramrod stiff, enjoying the slight physical contact. He started getting a nosebleed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2009)

*500 years ago...*

"What the hell is this?" The marine said. Welcome to Marine base G-8, the most feared and succesful prison 500 years ago. The marine commander stands before a young boy, no more than 8 years old. The boy is heavily chained and dressed in all gray. 

"This is the boy sir. He killed an entire warship when they fired on the rebel island." The boy says nothing, simply looks up at the marine commander. The boy's eyes are filled  with hate as he stares upwards. Despite himself, the marine finds himself recoiling.

"This boy killed and entire warship?"

"Yeas sir." The marine looks at the boy closely.

"What's your name, boy."

"Jonathan." The word seems to carry the weight of the world behind it. The marine shakes his head.

"It's sad when they go bad so young. Throw him in chains." He turns and begins to walk out the door, but doesn't hear the marine moving. "Marine, did I not just-" Jonathan, unchained stands before him. The marines corpse slowly empties itself of blood, it's head simply gone. "What are you!" The marine shouts, going for his sword. Jonathan's hand flicks out and blood slurts from the marine's arm. His hand lies on the floor. The marine collapses in pain, screaming, and Jonathan crushes his head indifferently.

*12 years later...*

We see Jonathan, now around 20, riding in a horse pulled coach. Across from him sits a girl, only a little younger than him. She's dressed nicely, and laughing at a joke Jonathan had just told her. They both seem happy.

*Boom!*

Jonathan's eyes widen as he grabs the girl and kicks a hole in the coach. Arrows whizz from all around and Jonathan throws himself on the ground, desperately trying to protect the girl. He looks up in horror. A tribe of natives stand before him, weilding crude wepons. One points his weapon at the girl, and Jonathan shakes his head. The native gets angry, jabbing his weapon towadrs the two. Finally he barks a command in a strange language, and the archers open fire. An arrow seemingly grows from the girls' neck, and her eyes fade.

Jonathan screams, throwing himself with reckless abandon at the natives. They fight bravely, but Jonathan tears through them. When only a few are left, they raise their hands in surrender.

*5 years later....*

Jonathan now sits upon an ornate throne, beautiful native women surrounding him. He's garbed in silk and jewels, and the natives bow before him. Representatives from other tribes offer gifts upon the holy leader, the 'guiding light', Jonathan accepting them. Eventually, the last tribe comes up. They reveal a simple, grey tie.

*50 years later....*

Jonathan stands in the middle of a burning marine building, still not looking a year over 25. An exausted marine stands before him, bleeding heavily, but Jonathan doesn't have a scratch on him. He regards the marine with a bored expression.

"WHAT ARE YOU!" The marine shouts. "ARE YOU MAN OR DEMON!" He stumbles, clearly near death.

"I am the guiding light. I am Nereus."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 12, 2009)

?Sir we are now at periscope depth? The Diver officer announced as the submersible Celeritas leveled out some 30 feet below the waters surface. 

?Good, raise the snorkel and start the steam plant so we can recharge the batteries? Replied Charles as he stepped into the center of the wood paneled control room ?up periscope? he said as he pressed a button on the floor brining the view window up to eye level ?let see what was causing all that noise?  

Above the surface a small dark blue box just pierced the surface not far from the massive floating fortress. When Charles saw the massive fortress and knew that?s what had caused the noise they had heard earlier. He stepped back from the periscope as he dropped back into the floor ?ok there seems to be a rather large ship up their, and it seems another pirate group is boarding it- for some reason? He paused before continuing, they had yet to be spotted they could just slip away, but they had no idea what was going on around here.

He grabbed the ships intercom as he made his decision ?attention crew ? their appears to be some type of marine ship near by, and it appears some pirates are going to have a little fun on it and well I don?t think it would be good manners to no introduce ourselves? he paused as a brief cheer went out around the ship, everyone knew where this was going ?I want the two bravest men  among you to meet me at the base of the conn tower in half an hour ? where going on a little hike? with that he ended the message and turned to the bridge staff ?bring depth to 250 feet ? bring as around to the opposite side of that? thing the pirates are on then surface and bring as along side- once we get off stay their unless attack under that situation I trust the XO?s decisions? 

With that order the submarine dived and headed closer toward the floating fortress.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 12, 2009)

*Raida Isle Fortress*

Tendou, Souji, and Tsuka are surrounded by a group of Pirates in their regular forms.  The regular guard are being picked apart by the superior numbers of the Pirates.

"I just had to try that."

_1 Hour Earlier_

Tendou stood on top of the Fortress wall and jumped to the ground with his horn facing it.  As Tendou impacted with the Pirates and the ground a large cloud of dust formed and Pirates laid on the ground around his legs, "Now!"

The Main Fortress Gate opened up with Souji and Tsuka leading a charge of about thirty guardsmen.  As the Guardsmen and Pirates collided with each other, bodies could be seen hurled into the air.  The Guardsmen brandished swords, shields, and wore light chain-mail armor.  Tsuka jumped high into the air and drove his daggers into a Pirates' skull and continued the same maneuver until he shouted out orders to Tendou and Souji, "I want you each to take ten guardsmen to lead, we're going to split up."

_Back to the Present_

The Pirates closed in on the three Elite Guardsmen and Tendou transformed into his hybrid Zoan form and dove into the Pirates.  He opened up his shell and knocked Pirates back and then slashed at their legs with his sword, "I'll give my life to protect the townspeople!"

Tsuka and Souji transformed into their hybrid forms and began attacking again.  Tsuka and Souji are back-to-back and begin talking to each other.

Souji: "Where's our back-up?"
Tsuka: "They should be here soon."

"Cannon Expel!"

BOOM!

A large explosion went off in the middle of the Pirates' and a small group could be seen on the other side of the Pirates from the Fortress.  The Nonki crew could be seen in the most epic group pose imaginable.

"Sorry we're late.  I'm Joseph Rodgers, Captain of the Marine Group Lazy Hunter.  We're your back-up."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 12, 2009)

*Somewhere in the West Blue*

"Put on your serious face" Dane said calmly
"Lets go" 

There was a whirring noise behind Dane as Shan and Shane swung their grappling hooks. Thew threw it and it hooked on to the back of the pirate ship, they secured it and dropped the sails so the boat in front was pulling their own boat. Dane jumped lightly and ran on the rope onto the pirate ship he was followed by the twins. He jumped on to the deck to meet men ready for battle. He stood on the deck staring down the men

"Where is your captain" Dane said confidently

There wasn't a lot of men this wasn't a big crew. They were small time, smuggling and robbing transport vessels. They happened to rob a merchant vessel and in the process they stole a priceless heirloom from it's captain who hired Dane to get it back. Dane would also capture the captain and turn him in for the 20 million bounty. Not much but it was money none the less. A large man with steel gauntlets stepped forward. He was extremely muscled to the point he was muscle bound. He had a number of scars all over his body and dark black eyes.

"I'm the am Captain Jin" The man said
"What gives you the right to board us like this"
"You stole something from a client of mine"
"I'm here to get it back"
"Lets fight me and you" Dane said pointing at the captain
"No need for your crew to get hurt" Dane said folding his arms

Jin cocked his eyebrow 

"You are a cocky fuck aren't you"
"Get him boys" Jin said with a smile

The six men standing behind Jin laughed as they drew swords. One man charged Dane but he didn't move, the man slashed at him but his hand suddenly stopped. He looked up at his hand he grabbed it with his free hand. He realized he couldn't use his other hand. 

"What is happening to me?" The man said frighteningly
"Like I said, lets keep this between us" 
"My support is a lot more skilled than your men" Dane said seriously

Jin looked around but he didn't see anyone another man took two steps forward and he froze where he stood.

"Captain he froze me" The man said sounding scared

There was a soft giggle and the men looked around but saw no one. Dane cleared his throat. Jin charged him roaring and threw a punch which Dane easily dodged by jumping back. Jin was muscle bound so his attacks were incredible slow to someone like Dane. Dane hopped back and started to draw his sword he finished drawing it and ducked an attack by Jin that shattered the cabin wall easily. Dane cocked an eyebrow and whistled as he jumped back over the flattened cabin. 

"Now that we have some space lets get started"

Dane held the sword parallel to the deck blade down he lunged forward but the blow was knocked away by a steel hand. Dane smiled, for being muscle bound Jin's reaction speed was surprising he bound forward and Dane stabbed at him again but he knocked the sword away and got close to Dane. 

"That sword is so long once I get past it you are dead"
"Tiger's Fang" Dane said softly 

Blood blossomed on Jin's arms as Dane retreated, Jin looked at his arms and blood was streaming from the deep stab wounds.

"How did you do that?"
"You think you are the only person to figure out the weakness in my style?"

Jin looked at him with a confused look on his face

"No time to be surprised"
"Tiger's Fury" Dane said as multiple compressed air shots riddle Jin's arms almost simultaneously

there was a noises of something pulling and the men were drawn close together and Shane dropped down out of the rigging with a smile on his face. He elbowed the man that stood frozen with his foot in the air in his stomach and the man collapsed. He walked over to the other frozen man with the sword over his head and did the same. Dane sheathed his odatchi and walked pass Jin his arms almost in ruins from the amount of attack that hit his arms.

"Shan secure the captain" 
"I'm going to look for the necklace" Dane said

A girl floated down from the rigging her hands held high over her head and she waved her hands around in a complicated pattern and there was the pulling noise again and the bleeding man dropped to the deck wrapped by invisible wire. 

"We've got this under control" Shane said cockily
"Yea you did soo much didn't you" Shan said in a mocking tone

Dane searched through the wrecked cabin and ignored the arguments until he found a chest in the wreckage he opened the chest and saw the necklace sitting on top of other valuables. He closed the chest back and lifted it onto his shoulder he walked toward Jin and lifted him by the back of his shirt. 

"Lets get out of here" Dane said as he threw Jin on to the deck of The DSS and jumped over onto the smaller craft

Shan moved her fingers around and she hopped backward back onto the ropes and slid backward and dropped on to *The DSS*. Shane started laughing and ran toward the place where the grappling hooks were stuck in the railing and slapped something on to the railing and flew through the air and tucked and rolled on to the deck. There were several explosions on the pirate ship. One seemed to destroy the main mast of the boat while the another obliterated the railing where the the hooks were planted. He stood on the deck laughing until a piece of the railing flew and hit him in his head and knocked him over. Shan burst out laughing.

"Stop messing around you two" Dane said seriously
"We need to get him to a marine outpost and hand him over and get the necklace back to our client"

Shan and Shane just nodded and got to work getting the boat turned and headed back to their Base.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 12, 2009)

Feriado Island-

The Little Tree Pirate's unnamed ship docked and Bolt stood up from the "captain's chair" that he had made out of spare pieces of wood and scrap around the ship, "Alright crew! Let's go and..." Belle poked her head in, "And rest?" she said refering to the purpose of the island that they were docked on, 
"Right!"

"Alright crew! Let's go and...do piratey things!" James shouted out, standing in a similar position as Bolt, "What the hell? I'm the captain, didn't you read the note?" He pulled out Jason's note, which now rests in a glass frame, "You got it framed!" 

"Hah! Like you could ever be captain, Jason obviously meant for me to lead us! James does sound an awful lot like Bolt, just cooler!" The two leap off at the same time, "Like you could be captain, "Go do piratey things?" Bolt retorts, "Atleast I knew what I was going to say!" Belle sighs and waves the rest of the crew to get off the ship, "Lets go and follow those idiots."

Blade Pirates-

William and Angelina suddenly awakened from their coma.  They felt they had a purpose now besides for just filler.  They ran up on to the deck.  "WAIT!" Angelina shouted at the rest of the Blade Pirates.  "We'll participate now, I promise," she said lowering her voice slightly.  William nodded in agreement.

Derrick looked at the two curiously, "Who're you again?" He then thinks back to when he secretly invaded the Pirate's Dream, "Ah, the mute," he says pointing to William, "And you must be the girl from the bath tub. So I guess you were the one I saw naked," he said with his hand on his chin.

_Outside the mysterious marine fortress_


"The next group is Tatsu and Elza. Unlike the other pairs, you two will be going through the fortress through the skies. Since both of you have dragonic abilities, you'll complement each other quite niceley." 

"Dragonic abilities?" he turned to Elza and looked at her curiously. He didn't know that there were others with abilities like his, "Wow, can't wait to see another Dragon in action," he says with a smile.

*Raida Isle Fortress*

"Chain Whip!" Eric swings his chain like arm around in a circle taking out an entire area of pirates, "Chain Leg Cannon!" He leaped into the air and fired his chain leg at more pirates. He pulls back all of his chains and returns to his normal form, "Chain Pinball!" He jumps up high and all of his limbs turn into chains and begin to bounce against the floor and into the other pirates, taking them out one hit after another. He returns to normal form again and stretches, "It's been so long since I've taken out pirates, and now I've got an island full of them," he cracks his knuckles, "This'll be great..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 12, 2009)

With the Nonki crew-

?EH!? We?re fighting already!?? He exclaims as Eric begins to rip through the pirates. ?*WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY THAT!??* the nonki marines shout. ?I thought we were going to do some witty banter like, he clears his throat and makes a serious face. ?Eh? Marines? You think you can stop us?? he turn turns to the opposite side he was face and strikes a serious pose. ?Of course, It?s our duty as marines to prevent the likes of you from destroying honorable and innocent lives!? He then turns back.

 ?Ah. You?re words are wise Marine, We surrender!? he then turns back. ?HAH TOO LATE CANNONBALL EXPEL!!!? he then holds his hands over his mouth and goes. ?BABOOM!!!? then takes a proud stance. ?You know, something like that.? Hana slaps him over the head and charges into the large group of pirates. ?JUST BECAUSE YOU HATE WITTY BANTER!!? Joseph shouts before charging in. ?Heh, this is their reinforcements? A handful of marines?? Joseph grins. ?Don?t underestimate, REAR ADMIRAL RODGERS!!! (who is really a commander?)? He whispers. 

  ?GET HIM!? twenty pirates charge sword drawn. ?Heh, BULLET EXPEL!? He holds out his hand and fires a wave of bullets, taking out the pirates. ?There, That?s twenty. Now, how about this.? He holds up his hands. ?CANNON EXPEL?. RAIN!?five cannon balls shoot into the air. ?The only problem is I don?t know where they will land?? He rubs his chin. ?SO RECKLESS!!!? the pirates jaws drop. ?AND YOU?RE A MARINE!?? They ask. ?Eh? Of course I am. It?s the only job where you get paid to destroy stuff.? ?THAT?S NOT WHAT MARINES DO!!!? his crew shouts.


    With Rex and Jason-

?Yo~ho~ho~ho~ Yo~hoho~ho~~? Jason sings through a foggy morning. ?Ah? YAWN! Cap, you wake up already?? Rex asked. ?I have a bad feeling something?s going to happen to my ship.? Jason comments. ?Eh? How can ya be telling cap?? Rex yawned and took a sip of his morning Rum, Not to be confused with his after breakfast rum or his mid morning, late brunch, early lunch rum. ?I?ve never left my ship for more then a day. But now, I might not be coming back. And some how I just feel, that she?s depressed.? He sighed. ?Ah? that be soundin like the shipwrights.? Rex states, ?What do you mean?? Jason tilted his head. ?True ones be belivin dat a ship dat?s loved more den anythin gains a soul an bonds with those that love it so.? Rex smiled. ?Heard many a tail in me day.? 

  Jason nods. ?I suppose that might be true?? Jason sighed. ?so cap. What happens if we be serviven this?? Rex questioned. ?I don?t know, I don?t plan ahead that far. I figure with the two of us we?re pretty screwed so I wouldn?t worry about survival.? Rex blinked. ?You be a very negative person cap.? He takes a swig from his rum. ?Heh, It?s not negative, it?s just the truth.? Jason sighed and the two rowed through the Mist. ?How much further ya thinking the island be?? Rex asked. ?I wouldn?t know, But I?d say with this kind of Fog, unless we?re in a storm the island should be relatively close.? And Jason was right? In fact, they were only a few hundred yards from The cursed island of the death bird?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 12, 2009)

With the Monarchs and unnamed pirates

"The first group will be the idiot samurai and the lovely Yumi. I figured the samurai's physical prowess will best be controlled by someone with Yumi's wits, without the sexual tension usually present whenever he's with my dear Annie. You'll be heading for the quickest route to the center of the fortress."

"Hell no, who the hell do you think you are ordering me around."Shin was fuming, if he had to be honest he wouldn't have come up with an better plan then that but that smug look on Rek's face pissed him off.

Yumi had gotten a basic understanding of Shin's personality, she knew his type:The prideful and headstrong Nihonese warrior.And so instead of calling him out, asking him if he had a better plan, she decided on a different approach."If the two of us take the quickest route, we can take care of whoever is in charge quickly and then go on our merry ways, that way you won't have to endure Rek much longer."

"I like the sound of that."Shin replied."You're Nihonese aren't you?"Shin had met her before, but as she was in her "Uno" persona, he had no way of knowing that."Only us Nihonese have such intelligence _and_ such good looks."It was less about hitting on her, as it was just being arrogant about his ,supposed, brilliance and good looks. If you would ask him, he would answer that they came from Nihonese genes.

"Well I'll take that as a compliment Shin, let's get going."The two Nihonese took a dingy and used it to reach the fortress entrance that would lead them to their route.On the dingy Shin asked the female how she knew his name, to which she responded."We've met before, though you might know me as Uno instead of Yumi."

Shin thought hard, trying to remember where he had heard that name before.His eyes went wide when he recalled that armored Nihonese that had been in Rek's crew, well it made sense she was in Rek's crew as well, but he wouldn't have guessed it had been a female."I look forward to fighting alongside of you, I've heard great things about your grandmother, in particular her skill with the sword."

"I heard she used to be pretty good back in the day."Shin replied."You could say that, though all we have of those times are the stories passed on to us by the older generations."Many Nihonese children were told of the great tales of the Nihonese warriors before the fall of Nihon, this only intensified their desire to liberate Nihon.

The two entered their fortress and started venturing trough the fortress, Yumi making sure that they stuck to the route Rek had assigned them.

"The next group will be Anglora, Ruru and Alph. You'll be advancing with the bulk of our crews towards the central chokepoint here." Rek pointed to an intersection where all the major and many of the smaller passageways met. "You'll be holding the marines off while the rest venture deeper into the fortress."

"Mister Ruru."Alph had no idea what the Zoan user's last name was and so settled for mister Ruru."If you would gather the forces of your crew, then we will do the same here."Alph explained."When done, we will all gather on the deck of the Infinite, which we will use to reach the entry way to the fortress."Ruru shot a glance at Rek, who nodded in approval."Very well.... mister Alph."Rure added jokingly.

The two pirates gathered their fodder forces before joining back up on the Infinite.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 12, 2009)

With the Gunsmoke pirates

The crew stumbled onto a battle, the fog made it impossible to see what was going on but the shouting and cannon fire made it obvious that a battle was going on.By the sound of it, they were getting right in the middle of it."This is bad, Nate, I want you to grab whoever is near you and take care of the ship on starboard, I'll take the one on port."Sam heard the familar sound of Chey's voice and so grabbed, what he thought was a wrist, and carefully made his way to railing of the ship.He listened carefully to voices and cannonfire, then fired several times and listened to the impacts, he needed to estimate this right or else they would be on their way to their watery graves.

When he was sure, he would be able to reach it, he jumped along with they wrist he grabbed.On the other side of the ship, Nate and the two crew members he grabbed, Nate had it easier.He could just make use of his Devil Fruit powers.He turned into his Light Hybrid Point, the extra four arms were useful in grabbing hold of the crewmen and to create weblines that he used to sling over to the ship.

On board the ship, Sam could finally see something again.He was on board of a pirate ship with several pirates on deck.This was also the first time he could Chey, or who had thought was Chey.A confused and startled Candace was staring at him with big eyes.

On the other ship, Nate could finally see who he had brought with him.Val and Chey.

Introducing the two pirate crews.
The ship where Sam and Candace landed was named the The True Marvelous.Home of the Marvel pirates led by Captain Kallark Marvel.

The ship where Nate, Val and Chey landed:The Original Marvelous.Ship of the Marvel pirates captained by the similarly named Captain Clark Marvel.

Though one might assume that the two captains were related, they actually weren't, and had never even met heard of the other until they found out that another pirate with the same last name was using their crew name and the name of their ships.And so both renamed their ships, in an attempt to make it so that everyone would know which was the first one.Then they set out to find their imitators and for 3 years now they had been locked in an endless struggle, trying to kill their rival crew in order to claim the title for themselves.

And the Gunsmoke pirates ended up right in the middle of it.

"We've been boarded by fake Marvels, kill them!"Both of the captain Marvels yelled out upon noticing the arrival of the Gunsmoke assault teams.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 12, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Tetra awoke groggily, this was the first time in a  long time it felt like a chore just getting out of bed. Marc had worked her to the bone these last few days and her mind was tired from keeping her fruit under control and her body was sore and bruised from her failures during training. Tetra covered her mouth and attempted to stifle a huge yawn then dragged herself into the bathroom. She took a quick bath brushed her teeth and went up top. She was the first up it seemed, she glanced at her log post. The boat was still heading in the right direction. Tetra scanned the deck and saw Marc's form collapsed on the deck, she approached him and smiled. He was sleeping peacefully, just before she turned away to go make breakfast she realized he was holding a book and there was one nearby. The one next to him read "The study of Gravity and its properties" and the one in his hand read "The Study of Friction and its properties." Tetra smiled, no doubt Marc had borrowed these books from Hawthorne. "I knew you still cared" Tetra said hugging Marc in his sleep.

Tetra crept back up top with a tray of breakfast for Marc, she had eaten hers in the galley. The smell woke Marc up and he took the tray gratefully and began wolfing down the food. "Lets take it easy today" Tetra said hopefully, "take it easy my ass" Marc said his mouth full. "There is some really amazing shit you can do with your fruit, I am going to be working you like a fucking slave until you have it under control." Tetra while glad for the attention Marc was giving her winced at the image Marc put in her mind. "There is something I want to perfect myself so I can move on to my next attack" Marc said wiping his mouth with the back of his hand. "Lets do our best" Tetra said smiling. The duo stood up and spaced out on the deck as not to get in each others way. "Fuck" Marc said suddenly, "I still can't use my power on the boat, we really need to see if we can do something about that shit. I guess we will just have to focus on you for now" Marc said looking at Tetra.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2009)

*With Kent....*

"BAH! Wake!" The old man shouts. Kent leaps up, eyes wide. He grabs at the old man but he sorus away, too fast for Kent. The old man jabs his finger at Kent's shomach. "I see devil inside you." He said, staring up at Kent, his eyes still blocked by the dirty rag. "But it strange. Sleeping." He peers intently at Ken't soch, then whips out a dagger, stabbing it deep into kent's stomach. Kent lets out a shout of pain and feels himself go numb. The old man frowms and pulls the dagger out. "Seastone." He explains, putting the blade back into his belt.

"Why the hell would you DO that?" 

"BAH!" The old man shouts, slapping Kent. "Had to be sure." He looks up at Kent again. "You are troubled." Kent shakes his head and sighs, sitting down on the floor.

"It's just...I'm a lot weaker now. I lost my fruit. I don't think I'll ever be able to be as strong as I could've been. I thought I was taking steps forward. But I just took leaps back." The old man says nothing for a moment.

"BAH!" He shouts, slapping Kent again. "You just feel sorry for yourself." He begins to pace furiously. "You need no devil to be strong. Look at Shanks! Mihawk! Jimbei! Do they have devils?" He points an accusing finger at Kent, who shakes his head. "Exactly! They are strong! You too, will be strong. You will be as strong as those with devils inside them! And because they are strong because of their devils, and you are strong because of you, YOU will be stronger!" He sits down smugly. Kent grins.

"Now that's what I call a fucking speech! What do I do first?"

*With The Blade Pirates...*

"WAIT!" Angelina shouted at the rest of the Blade Pirates. "We'll participate now, I promise,"  she said lowering her voice slightly. William nodded in agreement.

Derrick looked at the two curiously, "Who're you again?"  He then thinks back to when he secretly invaded the Pirate's Dream, "Ah, the mute," he says pointing to William, "And you must be the girl from the bath tub. So I guess you were the one I saw naked," he said with his hand on his chin.

"Lucky bastard." Jorma mutters under his breath. 

*Thwap!...Thwap!*

Kaya smacks him on the head. And Derrick, for good measure.

As Derrick rubs the back of his head, Jorma continues. "So you guys are OK. Good. But my point still stands. There are only 5 of us, 6 if we ever find Kent again. We're underpowered."


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jun 12, 2009)

*Chisame Island, Grand Line*

“Are you alive?” Slowly, Jacob’s sense’s returned to him as the mysterious voice repeated itself. “Hello?” He cracked his eyes open and immediately regretted it as the sudden burst of sunlight triggered a massive headache. He seemed to be lying on a beach, based of the sound of the crashing waves and the water soaking through his pants. “I’m going to leave your ass here if you don’t do something.” Jacob decided now was a good time to try moving. He turned his head toward the voice. Looking down on him was a very annoyed looking redhead. She was wearing attire expected on a summer island – khaki shorts and a sleeveless blue top that. What looked like a light jacket was slung over her shoulder along with a bag of some sort. 

“Ow.” Jacob muttered as he dragged himself into a standing position. “Hello there. My telling me where I bloody am?”

“Chisame Island.” The Redhead replied. “You look like you were in a typhoon. What happened?”

Jacob grinned. “I was in a typhoon - Water?” Te Redhead handed him a canteen he gratefully accepted. After a few gulps, he gave it back. “Thank you.”

“So,” the young woman put her canteen away. “What type of guy sails through a typhoon?”

“A crazy one.” Jacob extended his hand. “Jacob Archer, pleasure to meet you.”

“Rachael Vulpes.” She replied as she accepted the handshake. “Any idea wear you’re going?”

 “Mind pointing the way to the nearest town?”

“I’ll do you one better - I’ll buy you a meal.” 

“Really?” Jacob eyed her suspiciously. People didn’t hand out meals for free. “What for?”

“Not often someone survives a typhoon in these parts.” Rachael replied before tossing him her bag. “You can be a gentleman and carry my bag.” Jacob sighed - Figures.

The nearby town was a small fishing port, with inns and bars near the docks to serve the stream of local and foreign sailors. Boats were crammed next to each other, each one more impressive then the last. Schooners, Galleons, Frigates, Corvettes…Jacob sighed again. The only boat he had ever owned had sunk like a stone in the typhoon. He followed Rachael into a small bar nestled between two larger inns and led them to a booth.

“So,” Rachael turned to Jacob once they had ordered drinks. “What on earth drove you to this sad excuse for an island?”

“Bad luck.” Jacob replied. “I’m actually from beyond the Grand Line - East Blue, to be precise. Decided to poke around down here after my previous career went belly-up.”

“And what career would that be?”

“Privateering” Jacob paused as their drinks arrived to take a sip of his – a pint of the local draft, which seemed tinged with some sort of fruit flavor. “Once the Government put a ban on that, I had nothing better then you then come down here.”

“Nothing better to do?” Rachael echoed. “You do realize people die down here because they ‘poke around’? Are you crazy?”

“I think we already established that.” Jacob took another draft of his drink. Before he continued on, though, something from the adjacent booth caught his ear.

“The next shipment is on schedule. The prisoners should be moved by tonight.” Jacob edged closer to the thin divider.

“What are you-” Jacob quickly shushed Rachael as he concentrated on the adjoining conversation.

“These scientists, always complaining. Bah! I say we have them finish their work and then we toss them.” It was a man’s voice, rough and gravelly. He seemed quite tired of his work. 

“Don’t worry.” A second voice replied, this one smug and smooth. “The shipment after this one should be the last – we’ll be done here. We can torch the island and leave.”

“Torch!?!” Jacob clasped a hand over his mouth, but it was too late. The two men suddenly sprang to their feet to pear over the divider at the eavesdropper. Jacob stared at them – this was not going to end well.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 12, 2009)

-With the LTP-

The crew, save for Eve who decided to remain on the ship, made their way into the town square.  The closer and closer they got, the louder and louder and more crowded it became.  Both men and women were scantily clad and were dancing and jumping to the loud beating of a drum.  Pretty much everyone was drenched in sweat.
Nolan glares left and right at the people around him.  "What the hell do these women think they're doing?  There are much better things they could be doing, like housekeeping or cooking."
Kama puts his hand on his chin.  "Hmmm, it seems everyone is excited about something."
"Whatever it is, it looks like people are having a good time."
Another sweaty man bumps into Belle and she pushes him off, onto another woman who he immediately begins kissing.  "Yeah.  A bit _too_ good a time."
The pace of the drums quicken and suddenly stop.  Everyone looks toward a building, where a man is standing on the balcony.
"Wait... what just-"
Everyone around Bolt then begins shhhshing him and giving him evil glares.

The man raises his arms.  "GREETINGS, VISITORS!"  The crowd erupts and he basks in the glory for a moment.
"We love you, Partido!"
"Who is Partido?"
"He's only the mayor of the island.  Sheesh, get with the program lady."
Nolan laughs loudly as Belle glares at him.  
Partido then signals for the crowd to be quiet.  "IT IS THAT TIME OF THE YEAR AGAIN.  THE EVENING OF THE CHUVA FESTIVAL!"
The crowd cheers again.
"What's the Chuva Festival?"
"Its only the greatest festival on the Grandline dedicated to the rain.  Sheesh lady, get with the program."
Again, Nolan laughs, and again, Belle glares.
"THE FORCAST CONFIRMS THAT WE WILL BE HAVING RAIN!  AND NOT ONLY THAT, BUT THE RAIN WILL BE ACCOMPANIED BY GOD'S DRUMS!  LIGHTENING AND THUNDER!  BASK IN THE RAIN, FOR THE CHUVA FESTIVAL HAS OFFICIALLY BEGUN!"
The crowd cheers again.
"But if people stay out in the rain, its highly likely they'd catch colds."
"The rain here is famous for being quite warm and even hot.  Sheesh lady, get with the program."
Nolan laughs again.  "I WILL KILL YOU!"

Bolt begins walking out toward the quieter area of the island.  Suddenly, a puff of smoke explodes in front of him, and Kama appears.  "Now where do you think you're going?"
"Dancing in the rain?  Come on.  Its not my thing."
"Oh really now?  I would have thought that-"
Two women lock their arms around Kama and giggle.
"A ninja, eh?"
"You don't get to see too many of them around, now do you."
"On second thought, I don't care about what you do."
Kama begins laughing as he walks off with the two women.
"You have got to be shitting me."
Bolt begins walking off again before Belle stops him this time.
"But where _are_ you going?"
"I'm getting a drink."
"Its probably best we stick together.  The last thing we need is for someone to get lost."
"Yeah, but I don't feel like sticking around out here for much longer.  Besides, he points behind her, "They seem to be having a good time."
Kama had a woman on each arm, James was doing various flips and tricks whilst changing forms, and Nolan was staring angrily at the women around him.  Belle turns around, and notices Bolt is quite some distance away from her now.  
He simply raises his arm and says, "Keep an eye on them for me while I get something to drink."
She crosses her arms.  "Well... at least don't get into too much trouble."
Bolt turns around and shrugs his shoulders while smiling.  "Come on.  Its me.  It'll be fine."
"Whatever."
He disappears into the crowd, and Belle turns to meet with her fellow crewmates.

-On a building looking down at the town square-

A man and woman are laying on their bellies, looking through a pair of binoculars.  
"It seems your friend has separated from the others."
"Did you see where he went?"
"No.  He disappeared into the crowd."
"That's no fun~"
The man turns to the woman.
"I still can't believe you let Christopher 'Bolt' Fly slip though our fingers last time.  Not only that, but the rest of that crew of his too.  Have you seen their bounties!?"
"But Dai, last time I tried to tell you, but you cut me off-"
"No matter.  I can see some of the other members of the Little Tree Pirates.  We can't afford to let them out of our sights, Kana."
"Alright~"  She stands up and pumps her fist.  "TONIGHT, THE KILLER AWESOME NUMINOUS ASTOUNDING BOUNTY HUNTER DUO WILL CAPTURE THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES!"
"Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Don't announce things like that!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 13, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Fire lay in her bed relaxing 

"Lets go have something to eat guys" Fire said swinging off her bed

When she got to the galley it seemed that someone had made breakfast before her. She took out some food for herself and got some for her wolves and walked up onto the deck to see Marc and Tetra already training with sweat dripping that made her want to train. She started with her speed and agility training.

Simo stirred in in the crows nest from the noise below he used his mantra to sense who was down on the deck. He got to his feet and grabbed his looking glass and scanned the horizon

"LAND SIGHTED" Simo bellowed

Everyone on deck looked up

"IT LOOKS LIKE A MARINE BOAT YARD" Simo shouted from teh crows nest

"What are we going to do?" Fire asked Marc

*At A Marine outpost in the West Blue 
*
Dane walked into the out post with Jin gagged and pulling him by a rope

"I'm here to collect the bounty for Jin Tosks" Dane said calmly

A marine searched through a stack of bounty posters and pulled Jin's and compared him to the picture. He walked over the Dane and took the rope from him. 

"Collect the reward at that table" The marine said as he walked away with Jin

Dane walked over to where the man pointed there was a female marine sitting behind a desk in front a huge ledger

"I'm here to collect the ransom for Jin Tosks" Dane said camly
"_Name sir_" The woman said in high pitched voice
"Hail Storm" Dane said seriously

The woman looked at him with a cocked eyebrow

"_Are you serious?_"
"My mom liked Hail Storms" Dane said seriously
"_Just sign here_" she said shaking her head

Dane signed the ledger and she handed him a bag and walked out of the outpost. 

"Lets get back to the base" Dane said as he stepped on to the boat
"We need to get that necklace back to it's owner"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 13, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"IT LOOKS LIKE A MARINE BOAT YARD" Simo shouted from teh crows nest

"What are we going to do?" Fire asked Marc.

Well....... fuck" Marc said torn between two decisions. Finally making up his mind Marc responded. 

"Lower the Jolly Roger" Marc said, "there are some marine uniforms in one of the closets downstairs, this was originally a marine vessel maybe we can fool them into fixing it for us." 

*"Sounds crazy enough to work"* Smirnov said appearing on deck. 

"Keep hostility at a low unless necessary" Marc said annoyed with himself, "before we leave slaughter them all."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2009)

_Inside the Marine Fortress_

Yumi and Shin proceeded into the marine fortress as intended, making sure to take out any marines that see them. The fortress was huge, its passageways resembling narrow openings at best, and with the tall walls that surround everything, giving it the illusion that as they went on the passageways were just going to get narrower. It was not a place for the claustrophobic.

"Damn Marines." Shin cursed, slicing down one of the marines before he could even shoot. He and Yumi were inside a small outpost carved into the walls of the fortress. 

Yumi was busy opening a cabinet, where a slew of marine uniforms were kept. "We'll be able to sneak around a lot easier with these on." She threw one to Shin, and began to put on hers. 

After they were done the two picked up a couple of IDs from the defeated marines, their bodies hidden inside the cabinets and locked to insure they wouldn't be found. 

"Come on, let's go." Yumi said, her short katana in her hand. Shin held on to his blade as well. 

They continued to venture deeper into fortress, finding it more difficult to maintain unnoticed. Eventually they ran into a heavily defended outpost, which they could take down, but would alert the base if they did so.

"Show me some ID!" The marine captain in charge of the outpost demanded. She was a middle-aged woman who looked like she'd been in more than enough battles to qualify for a higher rank.

Shin cursed. While they had IDs, none of them were even remotely close to their faces. He readied his blade, knowing that they'll be in a fight soon enough. Yumi sighed, and handed over her ID, bumping Shin in the shoulder to tell him he needed to show his too.

"Ah, thank you." The captain told Yumi. "Ensign Taichi, Private Takeru, you may proceed." Shin looked towards Yumi and saw her face altered to resemble the one on her ID. After their IDs were returned to them they continued on their way. 

Shin looked puzzled as he and Yumi left the post. He had sheated his blade, finding no danger anymore but kept his hand on it, nonetheless. He looked at Yumi's face again and saw her looks return to normal. "How did..."

Yumi grinned." We're a gifted people, Shin. You said it yourself."  

Back at the Infinite, Ruru and Alph were preparing the crew for the assault. Most of the Monarch crew's crewmen were already assembled into squads, with each squad leader meeting on the Infinite for their battle plan.

"We're ready for the assault, Mr. Alph." Ruru said. "There's a miniature port near the main intersection. We can have both ships charge towards there, but from that point on we'll be on foot."

Alph nodded. "They have some ships as well, but they'll be no problem with our firepower. Once we've secured the port, we'll make a steady advance towards the main intersection."

Down both ships, the cannons were being prepared for the attack. 

"If you do not mind I will be flying up above to watch the battle's movements. I would like you to lead our forces."

"Very well, Mr. Ruru." Alph agreed. Someone needed to keep watch over the battle, and with Tatsu and Elza in their mission Ruru was the only one available. 

"I'm glad we agree then. I hope you have something we can use to take care of the main gateway, it'll be a waste of cannonfire if you don't." Ruru barely knew any of the Unamed Crew's capabilities, but he knew enough to be confident in them.

"ALRIGHT!"

"LET'S KICK SOME MARINE ASS!" 

Matyr and Marcks suddenly appeared, both of them wearing Rambo-like gear, showing off their rather scrawny bodies. It appears that whatever was promised to them by Rek they were fired up by it.

"Patience, milord. We'll attack soon enough." Ruru pitied the two, since their primary mission was to be distractions and nothing more. But if by some miracle or Oda almighty letting Kubo take over for a short moment they'd destroy the main barracks it worked just as well. 

In another part of the fortress Rek, Jun, Annie and O.C. proceeded into the base the same way Shin and Yumi did. all 4 were in marine uniforms, though they still had their weapons with them. Rek had managed to get through the outposts by bribing marines with transmuted gold, which would eventually turn back to normal once it was outside Rek's aoe. 

"According to the map we'll reach the treasury in a few more miles." 

Up above Tatsu and Elza were steadily flying towards the center of the fortress. So far they had not been spotted yet by the marines, which was a good thing.

"Hey, let's land over there." Elza told Tatsu, pointing a section of wall thick enough to provide landing space. 

"Rekkie-poo said we're close to the base's center now. Should we start fighting?" She asked.


At another part of the fortress Jessie and Cass were proceeding to the center as planned. Unlike the others however they made no attempt at concealing themselves, attacking every marine in their path. 

"LOCK ON!" Cass unloaded her handgun, taking down more marines from an outpost while Jessie and her clones rushed the remaining marines, pounding them with their fists. 

"We're close to the weapons place. Better ready the bombs."


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jun 13, 2009)

*Chisame Island *

?RUN!? Jacob bolted over the table and grabbed Rachael?s wrist, dragging her out of the bar under a hail of gun fire.

?What the hell did you do to piss them off!?? Rachael asked irritably as they dodged more gunfire. ?Or do you just have a tendency to attract this sort of crap??

?I heard their plan about torching the village.? Jacob replied. ?Apparently I now know too much.?

?Well thanks for getting me involved!? Rachael yelled as they neared the docks. ?This is the last time I buy a guy a meal!? Jacob ignored her as they scrambled across the piers, looking for a boat. He finally set his eyes on a small two-mast schooner named the ?Phoenix?. 

?This one looks good.? Jacob quickly made his way onboard the ship and, after a quick sweep to make sure nobody was there, headed to the helm. ?Property of the Phoenix Alliance?? Jacob read aloud of a tag tied to the helm. ?Too bad.? He quickly tore it of and checked the compass. ?Rachael, cast off!? 

?I hope you know what you?re doing!?

?So do I.? Jacob quickly guided the ship out of port. As soon as they were clear of the docks, he brought the ship up to full speed. ?Alright! Next stop, anywhere but here.?

?Head to the other side of the island.?

?What? Why??

?If I?m heading of one some sailing trip to god knows where with you, I need to pack.? Rachael explained. 

?And if I say no?? Jacob inquired as he steered the ship around a sand bar.

?Ever had somebody beat you to death with your own arms?? She replied with a predatory smile.

?Alright, alright.? Jacob turned the ship toward the other side of the island. The trip didn?t take long ? it was a small island. Sitting alone on the beach was a single house, a small dock in front of it. As soon as Jacob had pulled up to the dock, Rachael had jumped onto the dock and rushed into the house. ?Hurry up!? After a few minutes, she came rushing back out with several large bags. They landed with a resounding thud as she finished struggling up the rope ladder. ?Can we go now??

?Sooner rather then later.? Rachael replied, pointing further down the beach. Jacob turned to look and cursed. There friends from the bar had caught up with them. Jacob quickly rushed back to the helm to get under way. The last thing he needed was a couple of armed mooks trying to board his commandeered vessel. He quickly pulled away from the dock, managing to get clear of it before the goons arrived. He let out a sigh of relief.

?So,? Rachael asked, taking a seat on the railing near the helm. ?Now what??

?Now we find somebody to tell about the plan.? Jacob explained while he scanned the horizon. ?Ah, what do we have here?? Off on the horizon, another island could just be made out, though something seemed off about it ? perhaps it was its shape, rounder then was natural, or perhaps its color. ?This looks interesting. Let?s take a look.?

?You are going to get us killed.?


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 13, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

"Here you are Captain Garrick, I hope that it isn't too hot" Tsubaki said looking into the mans black eyes

Garrick picked up the cup and drank from it and spat it all over the desk

"This is fucking terrible" He said looking at Tsubaki
"Call everyone to my office" Garrick said looking at the cup of coffee like it was poisoned

Tsubaki walked out the office with a scowl and went to look for Prince first. She found him cleaning toilets with a toothbrush

"Jr Lt Prince Captain Garrick is requesting you presence" Tsubaki said holding her noise
"What in Oda's name does he want?" Prince said
"I don't know he told me to gather everyone"
"I'll be there shortly I need to go get cleaned up"

Tsubaki saw Clemens and Karl chatting in a corridor holding a paper

"Captain Garrick requests your presence in his office immediately"
"Thank you Tsubaki" Karl said
"I will see you there I need to freshen up" Clemens said as she turned and walked off
"I need to get my jacket" Karl said as he walked toward his room

Tsubaki walked off to look for V she knocked on the door of his room and she head him moving around inside 

"Captain Garrick wants you in his office right away" Tsubaki said
"I'll be there when I'm done" She heard him reply

A scream came from the room and she shuddered as she headed toward Garrick's office

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"*I don't think there is a uniform to fit me*" Smirnov said
"You are probably right" Marc said
"Smirnov and Simo you stay on the boat"
"Eveyone else suit up" Marc said smiling

Shortly after Most of the Crew stood on the deck in marine uniforms and hats. Akawana stood there pouting

"We'll get someone to fix the boat when that's done we'll have some fun"
"How will we know?" Simo said
"Oh you'll know" Marc said with a devious smile

*Aboard The Cavalier*

"Mistress we have arrived" Jones said sticking his head into Su lin's room
"Make ready to moor the boat in that same place as last time" Su lin said
"Call Korver and Trevor to the meeting room" Su lin said as she stood up

Su lin dressed and Made her way to the meeting room, everyone 3was there waiting for her.

"Well here we are first Makaosu mission" 
"Jones I want you to first go to our last base of operation and see if it is still functional"
"Trevor you are to go and see what info you can get on the item we are looking for"
"Any questions?"

There was silence

"Get going then" Su lin said

*On Lintu Island in the West Blue
*
Dane walked into his room and sat behind his desk and placed the chest of valuables they had taken from the pirates on the desk

"Shane go find Mr. Geld"
"Shan come help me with this"
"Seems there are a lot of counterfeits here" Dane said shaking his head

Shan laughed

"What kind of pirates steal fakes?" She said as she walked over shaking her head

About 20 minutes later

Shane and a tall graying man walked into the room

"Mr. Geld here is your necklace" Dane said getting to his feet and handing the man a necklace with a locket
"I think you will be happy to know we caught and gave the pirate that robbed you over to the marines"
"Good job ma boy" Geld said clapping

He took the necklace and held it in his hands

"This belonged to my wife" he said a tear rolling down his face
"I don't know how I can ever repay you" Geld said
"With money, we take valuables also" Shane said with a smile and his hands clasped

Shan stomped on his foot as Dane shot him a murderous glare

"Yes yes" Geld said laughing
"I don't have any money but you can sell this for a lot of money"

He put a small chest on the table and opened it to show a bone white fruit.

"It's a Devil Fruit" Geld said
"They go for millions of Beli" 
"Thanks" Dane said

Geld turned and walked out the room looking at the necklace in his hand

"You have no freaking manners" Shan said glaring at Shane
"Shan" Dane said looking at her
"I said freaking" she said in an exasperated tone
"We need to find a buyer for this fruit" Dane said closing the small chest

Shane looked at the chest as Dane locked it away in a safe at the back of the room

"Good job on that last job guys" Dane said as he walked between the Shan and Shane
"Lets get some rest"

Shan stuck her tongue out at Shane and followed Dane out the door


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 13, 2009)

With Tatsu and Elza-

"Rekkie-poo said we're close to the base's center now. Should we start fighting?" She asked.

"Dragon Cross!" Tatsu fires a giant flaming X into the group of Marines down below, "Sorry, what was that?" Elza sweat drops, "I guess we'll just assume this is the middle then," 

Tatsu shrugs his shoulders as they begin to fly down closer, "Sorry, I'm not much for strategy," he says and then launches another fire attack. Elza joins him and begins to launch a stream of fire from her mouth as well. The two begin to fly in one large circle, frying the marines under them.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 13, 2009)

With Necaroy and Lance
A large vessel casually sailed across the sea at a relatively high speed. General Necaroy stood at one end of the ship while Lance stood at another. They hadn't said not one word to each other during the entire voyage. Necaroy was busy daydreaming about how he could fry Lance in acid and just call it a freak accident during the mission. He grinned deviously inside of his helmet. 

In the distance, a valley-like island came into view. Necaroy readied his things and walked towards the deck. His bladed shield on his back and his katana at his side. Necaroy then spotted Lance. ".......Don't die amateur......" Necaroy said in an eery voice. ".......Not that I'd put up a fuss about it anyhow....."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 13, 2009)

"Amateur...don't make me laugh," Lances hops off the boat and slides his helmet over his head. Necroy soon follows. They make their way through the island, "So, I have to find some kind of monster, and beat, not kill, it. Then bring it back, all single handedly..." He says ignoring Necaroy's presence, "Eh, I've had harder tasks."

Suddenly the ground begins to shake. Necaroy and Lance's eyes shift in the same direction as a large furry hand slams down in front of them. They both leap backwards, Lance draws his broadsword and Necaroy his katana. The Knight of Tensei looks over to Necaroy and begins to laugh, "You, wield a katana? It's more obvious then ever that your not a Knight, not like it was in question in the first place. Why don't you go throw on a robe and grow your pony tail out while I take care of this job," he says readying his blade.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 13, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates on One Scar Island in The Grandline*

*The Black Sword* glided majestically into the harbor and Fire, Tetra, Dreyri and Hawthorne quickly set about mooring the boat. "Stop Hawthorne" Marc said suddenly. "Is there a problem?" Hawthorne asked confused. "None at all, you will be acting as captain while we are on the island" Marc said casually. "As an ex-marine you know the protocol and such better than any of us, you will deal with them." "I can't help but smile every time he proves he has a brain" Hawthorne whispered to himself. Marc and Hawthorne quickly switched clothes and Marc set about mooring the boat with the rest of the crew.

They had hardly finished tying the line before a voice called out to them. Busted already?! Mac thought his hand sneaking under his cloak to where his swords were hidden. Marc could see Tetra, Dreyri and Fire mimicking his movements, Akwana and Hawthorne however stood calmly on the dock. "At ease marine" Hawthorne said confidently to what appeared to be a shipwright. "Wesley believes your ship is in quite the state" the man mumbled. Who the fuck is Wesley? Marc thought looking around quickly. My Oda! is he referring to himself in the third person?! Hawthorne mused. "Do you suppose you could permit Wesley to restore it?" the man continued suddenly whipping out a pad and pen. He quickly began scanning the boat and jotting ideas down mumbling to himself as he did so. 

"It is actually why we are here" Hawthorne said clapping the man on his shoulder "make as much haste as possible if you don't mind." "Wesley Crawford's work and speed is second to none" Wesley said smiling at the thought of fixing the ship. Marc took a good look at the man. Smirnov and Simo can more than handle him if anything goes wrong" Marc whispered to Tetra, Dreyri and Fire. The group fell at ease and continued towards the buildings that dotted the outskirts of the harbor and shipyard.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 13, 2009)

With Necaroy and Lance
Necaroy jumped back quickly to avoid the large furry claw that crushed the earth before them. Looking up at the beast, it appeared to have a face of that of a human and wolverine. It had a long snout, furry skin, round ears and claws on its hands and feet. Though, the beast still wore clothes like a human. A text box appeared to properly introduce the beast.

Apollo The Legendary Beast
(A wolverine zoan and giant)

"GROOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR!" Apollo opened its mouth and roared at the two Makaosu agents. Necaroy hardly paid it any attention as he was currently focused on Lance. ".......You are quite right for once. I'm not really a knight. This armor is just so I don't end up killing you while you're in my presence......." Necaroy said. "......Still, it's a shame that I don't even call myself a knight, but I still have the talent to match a real knight such as yourself....." Necaroy said arrogantly. 

Apollo launched another strike at the knight's which they easily dodged. Necaroy flung his bladed shield at Apollo which struck him in the arm and stuck there. Apollo didn't seem to be phased at all.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 13, 2009)

*Aboard the Black sword
*
Simo sat up in the crows nest and felt as everyone left and another person came on board.

"I'll just keep track of him" Simo said quietly and closed his eyes

Smirnov lay in the bowels of the ship smoking a cigar

"I'll can't wait to have some fun he said staring at the roof"

At The Marine Base

Fire and Dreyri trailed along behind Hawthorne he really did have a commanding air about him. Suddenly a man walked up to Hawthorne

"Hawthorne old boy, I heard some terrible things about you"
"Apparently they were all terrible rumors"

He looked at the rest of the crew, Fire pulled her hat down low for fear of being recognized and he saw the tattoo on her hand and he started smiling

"Well my old friend I'll see you at lunch in the mess hall"

The marine practically ran to the Base Commander's office 

"Sir we have pirates in the base" he said breathlessly to a large man sitting behind a desk


*At Tetran Island
*
Su lin stood with Korver on the deck as Jones and Trevor were rowed ashore on a long boat. They got there and Jones ran into the thick forest with a machete in is hand and Trevor tracked off down the beach.

"Come on Korver darling lets go talk strategy"

With Jones

Jones tracked through the forest looking for a base they had set up about a year back when they did a job for the government of Tetran. They were paid to infiltrate take out a para military group that had plans to overthrow the government. They joined the group and destroyed it from inside. After about forty minutes he came upon the a clearing of sorts and scoped the area. He looked around and noticed a bomb of sorts. Jones shook his head and disabled it

"They have to come much better than that" Jones said with a smile

He pulled open the trap door and lit a flare and dropped it into the hole. He dropped inside and made a quick sweep of the place

"Looks like it's clear" Jones said as a huge snake slithered up behind him 
"Looks like I was wrong" Jone said as he hopped backwards and pulled a pair of guns from his waist and fired at the snake

Jones was a smart warrior and he would not be tested by a snake albeit a huge snake. The snake lunged at him fangs bared but he jumped and stepped on the snakes head and shot both the snakes eyes simultaneously. The snake started thrashing around and Jones retreated and prepped a small charge. He ran past and stuck the charge attached to a knife in the mid section of the snake. He kept running and dived behind a desk as the bomb went off. He looked over the desk at the huge mess

"Mistress will kill me if I don't get this cleaned up"

With Trevor

Trevor walked into the town keeping a low profile. He found the place he was looking for a bar he frequented when they worked on the island. He walked in with his hat pulled down and sat at a table in the corner. He sat and waited for a certain person to walk over

"Can I have a lemon lime pinch darling" He said is a sweet voice

The waitress turned and watched him with a frown

"I'll be with you in a second honey" she said in a mocking tone
"I'll pay up front" Trevor said handing her a few belli

She took the money and walked over to the bar and came back a short while later with a green drink wrapped in a napkin. He put the napkin in his pocket and downed the drink in one go and left.

*On Lintu Island*

Shane flipped through the encyclopedia of Devil Fruits

"Hmm that one isn't in here" He said with a sigh

Shan walked into the room and he quickly hid the book

"Hey Shane it's time for dinner, it's your turn to wash up tonight" Shan said and she picked up action figure 
"Don't touch my shit" He said and tried to slap her hand 

She threw it into the air and he ran to grab it as she made her escape

"I'll kill her one day" He said through clenched teeth

He replaced the small action figure and walked out the door. He lived with Dane and his sister in a two story house that doubled as their base of operation. The office was downstairs and a dining room and kitchen along with their rooms were located on the top floor. He stepped into the dining room and saw Dane and Shan already sitting. 

"You know what time we have dinner yet you are always late" Dane said sternly
"Sorry bro I was just doing some reading"
"Yea right like you would ever read anything other than bounty posters"

He showed her a middle finger and sat down, he was lucky Dane didn't see him. They shared out food and chat as they ate

"So Dane did you find a buyer for the fruit?"
"Yes actually, the buyer is coming in the morning to pay for it"
"Two Million belli" Dane said puttign a piece of meat into his mouth
"Good" Shan said with a smile
"That will put us ahead for the month" Shan said happily
"Yea" Shane said as he picked at his food

They ate and drank and Dane got up from the table

"I'm going to sleep, Shane tonight it your night to wash up. See you guys in the morning" Dane said as he left
"Don't leave anything back" Shan said with a smile as she exited the dining room.

Shane quickly washed up and checked to see what the others were doing.

"I'll have to wait until later" Shane said as he stepped into his room


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2009)

Hawkins reads the profile of the fellow who's been targeted for elimination by Darver. Both he and Makoto have been sailing for the last two days towards the last known location of the target. Hawkins stares at his profile picture. 

"Hmm...William Reis. He looks like one tough customer," Hawkins mutters. 

"Ah he looks like a chump to me," Makoto responds dismissively, stir crazy over sailing in a boat for the last two days. "Look there's the island!"  he exclaims, pointing into the distance. 

Hawkins adjusts his glasses and look into the horizon. "We should be there in about ten minutes..." he estimates. Makoto nods and starts to climb aboard the railing. 

Hawkins looks at him curiously, "Hey what the hell are you doing?"

"What does it look like I'm doing? I'm not gonna wait here for a whole ten minutes!" Makoto declares as if ten minutes is an eternity. He leaps over the railing and just as the bottom of his feet touch the water he streaks across it, his feet moving in a blur, and kicking up water in his wake. 

"What about the boat you dumbass!?" Hawkins yells at him, getting up from his chair. 

"Fuckin kid!" 

He quickly gathers up his satchel before Makoto gets out of his range. Hawkins jumps over the railing and closes his eyes, and just like Makoto he speeds off over the water following Makoto towards the island.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 13, 2009)

With Shin and Yumi

the two Nihonese continued making their way trough the narrow passageways.Shin was getting uncomfortable, he had been without a cigarette for a while now and crawling trough these confined spaces were doing a number on him due to him going cold turkey.Smoking wasn't an option, not only was the area unsuitable but he had forgotten his pack in his clothes.

He started coughing, feeling slightly feverish."I need some air."He mumbled, not far from him he spotted a door to his left and the corridor branching a little further away.They were supposed to take one of those corridors but Shin opened the door labeled."Reject storage facility E"Yumi tried to stop him, grabbing him by the shoulder."We shouldn't stray from our course."But Shin had already opened the door and took a step into the dark chamber.Little did he know the door was high much higher then the chamber's floor and one was supposed to use a ladder to get down.

Gravity pulled Shin down, taking Yumi with him, who still had a hold of him.The two tumbled down and landed quite hard.Both were tough enough to walk away from it without any real damage but still, it wasn't a pleasant."I can't see shit."While the fall had hurt, he was feeling a lot better now that he was out of that hot cramped passageway."Wait I think I found a light switch."Though a second before he pressed it Yumi accidentally pressed the actual light switch while she was touching her surroundings in order to get her bearings.

With the light on they could see they were in a large chamber, filled with many pod like containers, each one containing a shadowy figure inside a dark liquid.The liquid making it difficult to see what exactly was inside.Shin could just part of the label of the switch that read "Do not press manual release switch without authorization!!"By the time he had finished reading it, it was too late.He had already pressed it and all off the pods in this Reject storage facility were opened.The liquid was drained and the clones inside were awakened.

The press was one of the several last ditch effort release switches, the guards of these facilities were supposed to press them as soon as they got overpowered by intruders.While they were usually activated as weapons from the control center they could also be used as a first line of defense from inside the facilities.

Dozens of red haired males started stirring inside their pods, each with their deformation.Whether it was an oversized head, too many arms of legs or deformations to such an degree that prosthetics were needed to make them usable in the field as fodder.

Slowly but surely they started noticing and then making their way to the two Nihonese pirates.Shin and Yumi prepared for battle.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 13, 2009)

*Tetran Island
*
Jones arrived at the boat sometime later it would have been so much easier if they could use den den mushi's but he knew most of the island was under surveillance. He knocked and entered to find Su lin and Korver sitting at a desk talking.

"What happened to you Jones?" Su lin said getting up and walking over to him
"Small problem mistress" 
"It's fixed and the base is ready to be used" Jones said
"Go get cleaned up and meet us at the base"
"Yes mistress" Jones said as he bowed and walked out

Trevor stood at a distance and looked at the military base. It  was teaming with activity

"This is going to be rough"

He looked at the napkin 



> Any plans for anything you would want will be in the military base. In the basement of the tallest building is the R&D Department



"Well that's i think i've seen enough"
"One entrance, Two sentries at the gate, visual den den mushi at the gate."
"It seems the fence is super heated, too high to jump" 
"Looks like we are going through the front gate" Trevor said to himself

Several hours later

Trevor walked back to the boat and was directed to the jungle base. He made his way there quickly and waved to the scouts in the trees and hopped into the hole. He relayed the info he got to Su lin, Korver and Jones and they started to get a plan together.

*One Scar Island Marine Base*

"_Don't let them know we know about them_" The fat marine said
"Yes sir"
"_Keep them occupied while we organize a force capable of fighting them outside_"
"Yes sir"

The Marine walked around for a few minutes before he found Hawthorne and the others standing outside the messhall

"Hawthorne old chap lets go have some tea"

Hawthorne flashed a look at the crew

"You are dismissed until 1500" Hawthorne said in a commanding tone

They saluted and walked into the mess hall

"Now my friend lets go have that tea" 

*On Lintu Island 
*
Shane waited a few hours before he sneaked out his room and headed downstairs. He made his way to the locked cupboard and picked the lock easily without making a noise. He took the chest out and carried it back to his room silently. He placed the closed chest on his bed and opened it up to look at the bone white fruit with the weird patterns on it.

"It's now or never" Shane said as he picked the fruit up 

He bit into the fruit  and almost retched

"What are you doing sneaking around" He heard a voice come from behind him

Suddenly his body felt weird and he dropped to his knees he looked down at his hands and white bone like spikes burst through his skin. Although it didn't hurt he panicked and screamed out.

"You ate that fruit didn't you?" Shan said sounding scared 

Dane burst through the door just and several bone spikes shot out of Shane he quickly grabbed Shan and pulled her though the doorway and slammed the door behind them. Several sharp spikes burst through the door and Dane turned his back and they stuck into him. He pulled them out and kicked the door in but Shane was passed out on the floor.

"I guess I'll have to discipline him when he wakes up" Dane said calmly


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 13, 2009)

*One Scar Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Hawthorne went off with the other marine and Marc, Dreyri, Tetra and Fire traipsed into the mess hall looking around. It was filled with marines talking, eating and laughing. It was serve yourself buffet style. "Pack food for Smirnov and Simo to go" Marc muttered quietly looking around for what he wanted to eat. The crew lined up taking trays as they went. Marc began to pile mounds of meat on his plate while Tetra took mostly salad. Occupying an entire table with the amount of food they took the crew began to attack their food savagely. "Slow down" Tetra whispered, "you are drawing too much attention." "Huh?" Marc said his mouth full of food. "Wazzat?" Dreyri said rice falling out of his mouth. "Nothing" Tetra said face palming. 

*With The Makasou*

"The primary defenses are nothing to worry about" Korver said confidently. "Even with the visual den den mushi and the fence it is nothing compared to my power." "Excellent" Su Lin said with a smile. "We will leave Korver to handle our entry, are there any other complications we need to think about?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 13, 2009)

*Scar Island
*
Simo looked down from the crows nest as the man worked he repaired most of the damage Garrick did to the boat fairly fast. Simo looked up to see a near army of armed marines gathered in the court yard of the Marine base.

"I think they know we are here" Simo said

He dropped down to the deck

"Sminov!!" he shouted

Smirnov appeared a few moments later

"*Vhat is vrong?*" Smirnov said
"It's about to get exciting" Smirnov said
"What about him?" Simo asked pointing to the man pounding away at a nail
"*Leave him*" Smirnov said
"*He hasn't even looked up at us since I got here, he's in his own little vorld*"

Smirnov and Simo ran toward the court yard preparing for battle

Meanwhile with Hawthorne

The two men sat and talked for about 20 minutes until a den den mushi rang on the table

"*The men are read*y" came a voice through it and the marine smiled a grim smile

Hawthorne immediately realized what was happening and got to his feel knocking over the table and the tea. He sprinted down the hall when an announcement boomed through a PA den den mushi. 

"T*HE BLACK SWORD PIRATES ARE IN THE MESS HALL CAPTURE THEM DEAD OR ALIVE*"

With Marc and the rest

"Looks like we've been found out" he said with a smile
"Time to finally get the fucking party started" Marc said getting to his feet. 

Dreyri slipped his gauntlets on and bolted for the door.

"Where is he going?" Fire asked
"No clue" Tetra answered

A few marines made to follow him but Marc pulled them back into the room and pulled the door shut

"Where you fuckers going?"
"The party is in here"

Dreyri ran through the halls cutting down whoever he saw until he ran into Hawthorne

"_You OK?_" Dreyri asked him
"Yes where are the others?" Hawthorne asked 
"_In the mess hall_" Dreyri replied
"They have a small army in the courtyard"  Hawthorne said
"_Fucking awesome_" Dreyri said as he ran off down the hall
"Where are you going?" Hawthorne said calling after him
"_I'll meet you guys outside_" Dreyri called back over his shoulder

*At the base on Tetran Island*

"If there is nothing else we need to talk about" Su lin said calmly
"We will start the mission at 2 a.m."
"We will meet back here at 130"

With that she walked out the room leaving the three men behind. She always liked to be alone before she went on a mission. She made her way to teh room she used last time and sat on the chair and lit a cigerette.

"Almost time to go to work" She said to herself with a smile

She liked what she did, she would enjoy herself when the time came for the mission.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 13, 2009)

*One Scar Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

"Where you fuckers going?"
"The party is in here" Marc's voiced boomed around the mess hall. 

The marines who had been eating kicked tables aside drawing swords and pistols as the came. "Make my fucking day" Marc said tossing his disguise aside. "Slaughter them all" Marc roared just as a marine shouted the same to his comrades.

The door burst open and more marines poured in filling the mess hall. "Not enough" Marc said darkly as Tetra and fire removed their disguises. Marc launched himself into a rushing crowd of marines his blades whirling. Blood began to splatter the walls as Marc marines fell in his path. "Here I go" Fire said her eyes blazing. She streaked into the crowd her daggers burying themselves into necks, chests and heads. 

"Tetra you can do it" Marc roared while extricating his blade from a marine's face. Tetra had been fighting mostly defensively. She had been afraid to move normally incase she lost control of her fruit. Fuck Akawana is here! Marc thought scanning the chaos for her. To his surprise she was holding off two marines who were laughing at no doubt some perverted thought. Suddenly their throats gushed with blood and they collapsed clutching themselves attempting to stop the blood flow. 

Akawana adjusted her glasses and from her sleeves more scalpels appeared between her fingers. She let them sail and they nicked veins and arteries of those rushing forward. The men who had been hit collapsed in pain trying to futilely stop the blood loss. Gathering her confidence Tetra bolted forward releasing a cloud of shuuriken into the backs of the men who had began surrounding Akawana. "Thats my fucking crew" Marc roared beheading a fool that had been rushing him.

"Try this on for size" Marc shouted over the sound of blood curling screams and the sound of bodies hitting the floor. Marc activated his sphere of dense gravity and stuck his hands out parallel to the ground. As if holding the sphere he brought them over his head and all the marines that had been in the sphere felt the effects of the increased gravity disappear from their bodies. Marc began to sweat profusely as the sphere became black and began to slowly shrink. "Tetra, Fire, Akawana" Marc shouted, "get beside me now."

The women rushed to Marc cutting their way through marines as the sphere became smaller and smaller. He is condensing that much air in his sphere?! Tetra said observing it carefully. Holding the dark ball between his palms Marc looked at the rushing marines smiling. "Get some bitches" he panted. "Pulso oscuro" Marc said letting the ball explode. Without the gravity to hold back the air it exploded sending marines and tables flying. The roof blew off and one of the walls of the building collapsed. The back lash sent Marc and the girls flying and they landed hard in the courtyard. Tetra cracked Marc over his head annoyed, "what good is that if it hits us too?" she said angrily. "So sue me its not perfect yet" Marc grumbled as more marines rushed forward.

*With Korver*

Korver sat in his quarters drinking quietly, he occasionally glanced at his watch to make sure he would not be late. He began to run through the scenario over and over in his mind perfecting it just a little bit more each time. Finally with a small he clapped his hands and got to his feet. "Perfect" he said smiling "they won't know what hit them.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 13, 2009)

-With Bolt-

He looks up and sees that the clouds are starting to get dark.  
"Well, looks like it'll be a stormy night."  He notices a pub ahead of him.  "Finally."  He begins to walk forward and accidentally bumps into a man's shoulders.  He looks at him.  The man is oddly dressed.  In fact, he's barely dressed at all.  All he's wearing is a helmet, cape, boots, and what seems to be a small loincloth.  
"Sorry, buddy."
"You know, in my country, that would be enough reason for a duel."
"Yeah, whatever, man."  Bolt begins to walk away, until the man grabs him by the shoulder.
"Don't turn your back on a might Spartainian warrior!"
Bolt turns his head to him, with a lazy look in his eyes.  "Look, me not taking up this offer of yours is really for your own good."
The man grins.  "Really now?  I have yet to meet a man on these parts of the Grandline to even scratch me, let alone defeat me!"
"Pffft, whatever man."

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

The crew seem to be enjoying themselves in the crowd as the clouds begin to glow a dark orange with a few drops of water here and there.  It was at that moment Belle heard a couple of drunk men discussing something behind.
"Can't believe I saw the guy."
"Yeah, who'd have thought that _the_ Razortooth would come to this island."
"We're lucky we saw him in a good mood."
"Yeah, he could've ripped both our heads off in an instant."
They began laughing quite hard.  Belle then turned and ran up to them with a wide-eyed look of fear.

"Razortooth is on this island!?"
"Hey, come on now, lady.  How bout you and I take this conversation to a more 'private' place."
Belle grabs the man by the collar, life him up, and rams him against the wall.
"Quit the bullshit!  Answer me!  Did you see Razortooth!?"
"Y-Yeah!"
"We're telling you the truth, lady.  Let him down!"
She lets go and the man falls to the floor coughing.  "Are you absolutely sure it was him!?"
"Big teeth, star shaped scar on his chest, that, and he was surrounded by a group of fishmen.  I'm pretty sure it was him."
"Shit!"

Belle turns around to the crew and runs over.
"We gotta go.  Now!"
"Eh?  What's wrong?"
"Chris is in trouble.  I'm certain of it."
"Yeah, but that guy is always getting into trouble.  He can handle it himself."
"Not this time."
Nolan pushes his way through the crowd and crosses his arms angrily.  "What's wrong with her?  Her period?"
"Just shut up!  Chris is in trouble, and if we don't find him, he might get himself killed!"
Kama drops in from above.
"Killed?"
"I'll explain later.  We gotta go find him right away!"

The crew begin running out of town square and turn down an alley, only to find two figures standing in their way.  One was a woman.  She wears a white tank top with a visible black bra underneath it. She also has a few red bracelets on her left wrist and wears brown cargo pants as well as glasses. She also had some sort of holster with various different handles sticking out of it and a small stick-like object on her waist.
"Phew~  We thought we lost you for a second."
The other was a man.  He has mid-length jet black hair with a pair of crimson colored sunglasses resting upon his head. He wears an unbuttoned black dress shirt with a red t-shirt underneath, blue jeans and a ring on his left middle finger. He also has a strawberry lollipop in his mouth.

James readies his swords.  "Who are you guys!?"
The man steps forward and takes out his lolipop.  "I'm Daisuke Ono and she's Kana Chihara."
"DAI~!  You're doing it wrong!"  She steps forward and points her thumb at herself.  "We ARE JUSTICE!  We ARE THE HEROES!  We..... ARE THE KILLER AWESOME NUMINOUS ASTOUNDING BOUNTY HUNTER DUO!  AND YOU, THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES," she points at the crew, "ARE OUR PREY!"
Belle grits her teeth.  "_Just hang on, Chris.  Stay safe._"

-At the pub-

"Shit."  Blood drips from him as he drops to his knees.  His clothes is completely drenched in blood as he falls forward unconscious.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 13, 2009)

*The Dark Justice...* 

"Alright, listen up!" Garrick bellowed at his officers.  "We got out next mission.  We have to defend this noble's palace on a jungle island from some natives.  The name of the island is Kraken Island, after the legendary seaking that supposedly lives near there." Garrick paused for a second.

"As for the why the fuck this noble wants to build a palace on jungle island, ask him yourself.  Of course, the real question is why the hell aren't we fighting pirates..." Garrick finished statement in a mutter.  "But anyways! The name of the noble is Pierre Germanicus IV, and supposedly he's got one hell of a temper." 

"Now onto the good news! We are authorized to kill every single last man, woman and child native! Which is why you, Jr. Lieutenant," Garrick said, pointing at Prince, "will remain onboard to clean toilets with Gilmont while we kill everyone.  I can't have you disobeying a direct order from Marine HQ again." As Prince reacted to the news, Garrick continued.  

"V, you will come with me to the native village.  We're going to wipe out every single one of those bastards, and then sweep the jungle for the remnants.  Clemens, you and Lt. Smirnov will lead most of the marines to the construction zone to defend it until all of the natives are dead.  We leave tomorrow at dawn.  Dismissed," Garrick finished.    

*The next morning...* 

As rays of light slowly appeared along the horizon, Taskforce Absolute Justice was at work.  Garrick and V were in a small boat along with a dozen other elite marines, rowing around the island to get closer to the native's village.  The beginning of the large island's vast jungle could be seen from *The Dark Justice*.   

Meanwhile, Clemens and Smirnov were in a larger boat with about 25 heavily armed marines in it.  Behind them, several other boats also filled with marines prepared to set sail.  The boats unfurled their sails.  They were heading to the beach straight ahead, where the noble and his convoy awaited.  The marines were to protect the noble's convoy until they reached the construction zone when they would begin the defense of the palace.  

In the bathrooms of *The Dark Justice*, Gilmont and Prince were cleaning toilets.  The stench was unbearable.  Gilmont wished he could be out there, fighting the natives and then stealing whatever form of alcohol they had.  Unknown to Gilmont, he would get a fight a massive seaking was making its way straight towards *The Dark Justice*...


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 13, 2009)

*Scar Island Marine Boatyard*

Dreyri ran through the corridors continuing to go up cutting down anyone he came across he finally kicked a door open and ran onto the roof of the building. He looked down into the courtyard and smiled at the sight of men making ready to enter the building. He flicked the Moongarm and it became inflamed.

"_Lets see if I can do it again_" He said smiling
"_Hey guys check this out_" He said as the flamed leap onto his body from the sword and his entire body blazed with red flames

Dreyri jumped into the air and spun his sword  _BLOOD FLAME STORM_

With Marc and the others

Hawthorne burst into the room to see people lying dead and groaning in pain. 

"Good Hawthorne is her..." Tetra was pulling his sleeve
"What the fuck do you want?" Marc said irritably but she was pointing out the hole in the wall as red fire rained down on the men in front the hole
"That is fucking cool" Marc said with a smile
"That must me Drey" Hawthorne said with a smile
"Lets help him out" Fire said as she spun her knives in her hands and dashed forward.

Smirnov, Simo and the Wolves reached the back of the Marines ranks

"Smirnov check that out" Simo said with a smile as he pointed

Smirnov looked atop the building to see something red and bright

"*That's Dreyri*" Smirnov said as he jumped off the roof and an rain of fire fell onto the men in the court yard
"*Good he left some for us*" Smirnov said as he ran forward the wolves chasing behind him

Smirnov plowed into the back of the shocked marines chopping and hammering marines to the ground. The wolves were savage as always, Dreyri landed among a bunch of men that were on fire and laughed loudly as he slashed down marines left and right. He cleared the area in front him BLOOD SLASH he cried as he sent red slashes flying into the crowd. Simo covered everyone from the edge of the crowd gun blades blazing. A marine got close enough to Simo but he used his mantra to dodge a sword strike and plant both blades into the man's chest and fired simultaneously. The man flew back and blood splattered Simo's face

"That sucked" 
"Not doing that again"

Fire saw Cloud and Storm tearing apart marines picked her way toward them slitting throats and ripping chests open as she went. She slashed at a man and finally reached her wolves when Storm knocked her over and Cloud sailed over the both of them and ripped out the throat of the man Fire had just slashed. Storm growled at Fire as he jumped off her and jumped onto another marine

"Jeez I was just happy to see you, no need to behave like that"

Fire got to her feet and looked toward Marc who was cutting down everyone in his path

*Tetran Island
*
Su lin walked into the room everyone was there waiting for her. 

"Since everyone is here lets go" Su lin said with a serious face

Korver felt someone tap him on his shoulder he turned to see Jones and Trevor wearing gasmasks

"You are going to want one of these" he heard Trevor say from under the mask

Korver took the mask and put it on 

Su lin walked out the door followed by Jones and Trevor they made their way toward the military base. When they got to the wall Su lin turned to the others

"Your turn Korver" Su lin said with a smile

*Kraken Island
*
"They aren't leaving me behind again" Tsubaki said softly as she sat on a boat with Clemens and Karl 

Their boat landed on the beach and the men jumped out the boat and secured the area Karl hopped out and offered a hand to Tsubaki which she took. When she realized what she was doing she she quickly let go

"I should send you back" Karl said sternly
"Please don't" She pleaded
"Lets go" Clemens said looked at the both of them her arms folded
"You are lucky we are on a time schedule" Karl said
"Stay behind me at all times" Karl said and Tsubaki nodded

They walked into a thick forest surrounded by their other men. After about ten minutes of walking in silence Tsubaki heard whispers from the forest

"Lt Smirnov...we will have company shortly"
"A lot of them" Tsubaki said reaching into her seed pouch

After about a minute they heard the people bounding through teh jungle screaming and shouting

"Stay behind me" Karl said she his chains snaked out his sleeves


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 13, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

The Black Swords continued to tear apart the marine forces in the courtyard, but there were too many and they were getting tired. Marc drew a man's face into his knee in frustration and looked around. They had killed somewhere in the hundreds of marines but still more continued to pour into the courtyard. "Fuck" Marc said watching the wave come towards him, "don't these fuckers know when to stand down?" Marc drove his swords into the ground and slapped his palms on the ground. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc roared releasing a violent pulse into the ground. The rushing wave were thrown off their feet and Marc grabbed his swords from the ground. Marc raced forward his blades trained on the ground. Marc's sword ripped through the flesh of the marines that were trying to stand and they fell in their own pools of blood. 

"I'm out" Akwana said waving her last scalpel around. "Out?" Tetra said patting her pouch feeling the numerous weapons she had left. "How the hell are you out?" Tetra said cutting down a marine that was bearing down on her. "Look I am a doctor, not a fighter" Akawana said her arms folded. "You should be glad I am even helping instead of just removing myself from the fray." "Removing yourself from the fray" Tetra chuckled to herself, "I would love to see you do that." "Fine" Akawana said hearing Tetra's mumbling. Akawana's shields created some steps and she climbed them leaving the fray. Removing the lower steps and sitting on the top one she waved at Tetra smiling. 

"Do it Tetra" Marc roared over the sound of the guy screaming next to him from his wounds. "I don't think I can" Tetra said blocking a blow from the marine she was fighting. Marc blurred and appeared behind her. "I said do it" Marc said placing his hands on her back. "Marc wait" Tetra said quickly trying to focus on her power. Marc gave her a light gravity push and she began to slide forward. Tetra quickly pumped her legs as if she were skating on ice and picked up speed. She moved through the crowd releasing weapons and using her sword where necessary. Marc rushed forward picking up the slack his swords and arms and upper body now covered in blood. But as much as Marc and Tetra killed with the rest of the black swords doing their own thing even more rushed foward. 

"We need to get the fuck out of here" Marc roared to his crew. They heard him and everyone began to flee. "STOP THEM" a marine roared. "Go" Marc said to his crew preparing his attack. "I'll hold them off." Marc gathered the gravity and began compressing the air once again. The crew shot off for the boat leaving him behind. "Pulso Oscuro" Marc said releasing the air bomb. The rushing marines were blasted backward and Marc was blasted in the opposite direction landing hard on the docks in front of his crew. Most of them laughed while others shook their heads in amazement. "Yeah yeah yeah" Marc said annoyed, "lets just get the fuck out of here."

*With Korver*

"Your turn Korver" Su lin said with a smile. "Leave it to me" Korver said looking at the guards stationed outside the entrance. Korver quickly spotted the den den mushi from their cover and began to focus. First a few light gusts of breeze blew across the entrance to the base. "Thats just so its not suspicious" Korver explained zeroing on the visual den den mushi. He snapped his fingers and a thin razor sharp blade of wind cut the snail in half and it crashed to the floor. The guards turned to see what had blown over but suddenly a large gust of wind sent them flying into each other knocking them out. "After you my dear" Korver said ushering Su Lin forward.

Su Lin and her men stepped forward towards the wall. "A bit closer if you don't mind" Korver said ushering everyone closer to him. Korver closed his eyes and focused. The air around them began to swirl rapidly and the group was slowly lifted off of the ground and over the fence. The winds deposited the group on the other side of the fence gently and Su Lin smiled. "Lets get to work gentlemen" she said smiling


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 14, 2009)

With Belle James Kama and Nolan-

"Get out of our way! We don't have time for this!" She says drawing her bow, "Angel's Barrage!" The two quickly jump out of the way as a group of arrows fly by, "I don't know what's going on," He says raising one of his two swords that he has drawn, "But I can tell that you two small fries aren't worth the Great Red Monkey's time!"

He prepared to charge forward but he felt a hand on his shoulder stop him. He turned to see Kama, "Your right, they definately aren't worth all of our time," he draws his Kusari-Gama and begins to spin it. 

Daisuke pulls out two cross bows and begins to open fire on the crew. Nolan quickly steps forward and blocks the attack with his anchor, "He's right, it won't take three guys to fight one man and his useless woman," he says swinging his anchor over his shoulder.

"Go, we'll meet up with you soon. I've got some ninja tricks up my sleeve," He says with a grin that you can just tell is under his mask. James nods, "Right, Gorilla Point!" He grabs hold of Belle and holds her like a football, "Gorilla Charge!" He rushes forward, the two Bounty Hunters dive out of the way. 

"You're not getting away! Dai, shoot em'!" Kana shouts, "Angel's Mist!" Belle shoots an arrow at their feet, creating a huge smoke screen that covers their get away. The smoke clears, "Come on! We can't let them get away!" Kana goes to move but feels something wrapped around her leg. Kama holds the other end of his chain tightly, "You've got plenty to deal with right here," Nolan prepares his anchor, "Why don't you just get out of here, this is gona' be a pretty rough fight, no place for women."

With James and Belle-

James is back in normal form and Belle is along side him running, "I'm still confused, what's going on?" He asks looking at Belle, "It's Chris he's-" she stops in her tracks, eyes wide to what she sees ahead of her, "CHRIS!!!"

With Makoto and Hawkins-

Makoto arrives on the island, Hawkins seconds after. He takes a look back to his boat, "That thing better not crash cause I don't feel like running all the way back," Makoto walks into the grassy area ahead of them, "Don't worry, I'll finish this guy so fast that it won't be a problem." They make their way into a small town, "Lets check out the bar." 

They take a seat at the bar, "Ugh...can't we just find him already..." he says tapping his fingers, "Eh, I want a drink," he looks around the bar, "GWAAAAHA!" A large man with a pony tail and no shirt on busts in through the front door.

"I'm Captain John Leigh! And this island is now under me and my crew's control!" Hawkins rolls his eyes, "Another idiot," one of the customers at the bar stands up, "And what if we refuse! I've never even heard of you!" Leigh laughs, "If you refuse, I use my amazing new devil fruit power on you!" 

He walks up to the man and puts his hand on his chest, "Drilling Pierce!" His hand turns into a drill and begins to spin right through his chest, "Anyone else have a problem!" Leigh shouts proudly, "I do, I hate when weaklings waste my air..." a blue haired man leaning back in a chair says. Leigh walks up to him, stomping the ground after each step, "WHAT WAS THAT! YOU DON'T KNOW WHO YOU'RE MESSING WITH!" He pulls his drill arm back and prepares to attack but the man catches his arm as he thrusts it forward, "No, _you _don't know who your messing with." 

Leigh looks down, and sees that the man's hand has turn into a drill and has stabbed through his chest, "How-" He says as he passes out. Hawkins closes his eyes and begins to focus. He sees a bright light, like a combination of many different lights around the blue haired man, "That's our guy," he says to Makoto.

"That's all I needed to know, Whirlwind Fist!" he says punching in Reis' direction causing a small gust of wind to head right towards him. He uses his drill arm to block the attack, "Real subtle..."

"You, you're Ex-Makaosu?" Makoto says pointing ot Reis, "Ugh, not you guys again. I've had enough of this Makaosu crap, I'm done with it, doesn't that asshole Darver get it!" He turns both his hands into drills and holds them above his head, "Drill Quake!" he slams them down causing the floor two break and then eventually the entire bar crumbles and he makes his way outside, "I'm outa' here."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 14, 2009)

*Marine base
*
Marc got to his feet as the crew ran past him but Simo veered to the left and ran down the dock

"Where the fuck is he going?" Marc said as he ran up the gangplank
"From the looks of it, to make sure we can't be followed" Hawthorne said as he pounded up the gangplank ahead of Marc
"Make ready to sail" Marc roared
"What about Simo" Fire asked
"He'll be fine"

*BOOOOM BOOM BOOOOOOOOOM*

Several explosions rang out and everyone looked over to see Simo fly into the water and the other three marine ships in smoky ruins

"Akawana get him on board" Marc said as he stood looking at the spot where the man fixed

She made a shield for him to pull himself onto and then several others for him to make his way to the boat

"Seems like you out did yourself" Fire said as Simo dropped down onto the deck
"The last one was a little bigger than I expected" Simo said as he took his wet jacket off
"Where is the shipwright?" Marc asked and he jumped up and down on the repair spot
"I don't know, we left him here" Simo said wringing his jacket out onto the deck

Cloud and Storm bound onto the deck barking loudly 

"What do you mean he's sleeping below deck" Fire said in a confused tone

Storm barked

"Don't be rude to me" Fire said as she knocked Storm on his head
"Marc it seems the shipwright is sleeping downstairs" Firs said as Marc was still jumping up and down
"Lets go have a chat with him" Marc said with a smile
"Dreyri take the wheel, Smirnov and Fire come with me" Marc said as he walked down the stairs that lead below deck

The wolves lead them to a part of the boat no one really used. They found him lying in the corridor snoring loudly with his notebook in his hand Marc nudged him with his foot

"Wake the fuck up whatever your name is"

The man stirred and looked around at them with sleepy eyes. He yawned

"Oh Wesley is sorry, after he fixed the boat he needed a rest" Wesley said looking at them in turn
"That's fine we have something to talk about" 
"You do know we are pirates right" Fire said looking at the man like he was a strange animal
"*You keep quiet*" Smirnov said looking down at Fire who scowled at him
"Wesley doesn't care, you had this poor ship in such a sorry state"
"Since you don't care would you mind becoming the shipwright for our ship" Fire asked just wanting to be defiant

Smirnov shot her a look that made he close her mouth with a snap

"Wesley will become your shipwright on two conditions"
"You are in no position to make demands" Marc said looking at the man
"Wesley can always say you kidnapped him" Wesley said with a small smile

Marc reached for his sword but Smirnov placed a hand on his shoulder

"*What are these conditions*" Smirnov said with a cocked eyebrow
"You won't lock Wesley up and you'll let him make things he invents" Wesley said confidently

Marc and Smirnov exchanged looks

"You cease to be a marine and become a pirate you understand that right"
"Marine? Wesley was a prisoner"
"Welcome then" Marc said offering his hand to Wesley
"Thanks" Wesley said smiling
"Lets go introduce him to the crew"

They walked up the steps onto the deck where the crew eagerly awaited

"This is our new shipwright and nakama" Marc said sitting in his usual spot
"Wesley is delighted to make you aquaintaince" He said hapily
"*You know what this means?*" Smirnov asked jovially
"*FEAST*" the crew roared simultaneously
"Hawthorne you get to make the meal this time"
"Your curry is out of this fucking world"
"I'll take that as a compliment" Hawthorne said with a smile
"I'll get to work on that" He said as he walked down the stairs
"I'll help him cut everything up" Fire said as she followed him 

Smirnov looked over to see Wesley crying

"What's wrong?" Tetra asked him
"Wesley was never treated like this, he is so happy" Wesley said with a sniffle
"*Welcome to the crew*" Smirnov said with a smile as he stepped behind wheel


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 14, 2009)

-Outside the pub-

The doors swing open, and the man with the cape walks out, dragging Bolt by his collar who was covered in blood.  What was noticeable about the man, however, was that he had a large cut across his chest that was bleeding.  A few scared people ran out of the pub as well.  Tears streaming down their eyes.  

James is back in normal form and Belle is along side him running, "I'm still confused, what's going on?" He asks looking at Belle, "It's Chris he's-" she stops in her tracks, eyes wide to what she sees ahead of her, "CHRIS!!!"

Belle took out her bow and arrow.  "Let go of him!"
The man looked up at Belle.  "He a friend of yours?"
Belle pulls back her arrow and takes aim at the man's head while James takes out his swords.  "Yeah!  Give him back!"
"Phew.  Saves me the trouble."  He swings his arm and literally tosses Bolt toward the two of them.  James panics, drops his swords, and grabs him before he hits the ground.  He then quickly stands up and turns toe the man.  "What the hell, man!"
Belle runs over the Bolt as he lay completely drenched in blood.  He was breathing, but unconscious.  Belle looks back at the man.  "Why did you do this to him?"
He looks perplexed.  "Huh?  Me?"
"Yeah, you.  Look what you did to him!"
He chuckles to himself.  "If anything, I should be the one furious at him.  All I did was give him a little bump on the head.  He gave me this little scratch."  He pointed at the large cut on his chest that was dripping blood.  "Take a closer look.  Not a single scratch on him."
Belle confusingly looks down, and then back up.  "He's right... but this blood..."
"Yep.  Never seen a man like this one.  The way he fought was just ... violence.  Plain and simple."
James raises his sword and points at the man.  "Who are you?..."
"Oh, all this and I haven't even introduced myself."  He takes off his helmet and grins.  "The name is Anaxandridas.  Heir to the throne of Spartania."
"W....What exactly happened?  What did Chris ..... do?"
"First, me tell you, that this man is an exceptional fighter.  What I saw in there sent me chills down my spine.  And he managed to scratch me as well.  Admittedly, I wasn't completely paying attention, but a great feat nonetheless."
James began walking toward the door of the pub, before Anaxandridas raised his hand to stop him.
"What is pass that door is not for the faint of heart."  He looks back at the unconscious Bolt.  "That man is a natural born killer."  He grins and begins laughing loudly.
"....killer?"
Anaxandridas walks over to Belle.  "I'll tell you the details, but you should probably take him back to your ship.  A man needs his rest."

James took a step forward and press the doors of the pub open.  What he saw was a number of men and women crouched up against the corners of the room.  Tables smashed, broken glass everywhere.  And blood.  Bone, scales, teeth and blood covering the floor.  And what used to be 3 living and breathing fishmen.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jun 14, 2009)

_Nanohana_

"Everything is going as planned, soon I will have One Piece." "We need the three chosen ones thou master." said a girl with a childlike voice, "Yes Alice I know, but don't worry dear one, Blue and Anya will come to us soon." Alice starts to bite her nails, "Is there something you need dear?" Lou asked, "Well...I was wondering, can me and Luke go see the unnamed crew!? Oh please master." Lou chuckled at Alice excitement, "What on earth would you want to see them for?" "I want to kill them of course silly, especially Annie, I know her blood is so sweet, I can taste it, I want to see what they taste like." Alice angel face soon turned evil, "You have been a good girl.....hm why not, but try not to get to much blood on you." Alice eyes wided with excitement and huged Lou, "This is going to be so much fun!!!!!"


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 14, 2009)

-Near the docks-

Belle and James carry Bolt back to the ship as Anax follows.
"Ungh!  ..... he's really heavy."
"Yeah.  Probably because of those weights of his."
"Weighted clothing, eh?  I always felt that was a weakling's way of training.  Either you're born strong, or you're not."
"Are you gonna shut up or help!?"
He grabs Bolt by the arm, lifts him up from Belle and James, and puts him over his shoulder.
"I'll carry him if its too much a bother for you two."
"How are you carrying him so easily!?"
"Hey, I probably could've carried him if you weren't holding me back."
"THEN WHY DIDN'T _YOU_ DO THAT!?"
"I dunno.  You seemed to want to be involved."

They finally made it to the docks and Anax gazed upon their ship.
"So, this is your ship?"
"Its pretty awesome considering its carrying ..." he begins counting on his fingers, ... eight people."
"I know its not much, but its-"
"Not much!?  This ship shouldn't be carrying a crew of that size.  And look at this."  He steps forward and punches a hole into the side of the ship.  "Its falling apart."
*"YOU PURPOSEFULLY PUNCHED A HOLE IN IT!"*
"You say it was me, but wasn't it really the ship showing its age?"
*"IT WAS YOU!"*
"Either way, we Spartanians would sail on vessels twice the size of this for a mere half dozen men."
"Shut up and put Chris inside already!"
"I see.  A strong-willed woman.  Much like our Spartanian women."
*"SHUT UP ALREADY!"*

They make their way onto the ship, wash Bolt and put him in a clean set of clothes, and lay him in bed.  Belle does a few basic medical checks and sits back down beside his bed.
"Well, doesn't seem to have a fever or any serious injuries apart from that bump on the head you gave him.  But he seems completely exhausted." 
Eve then walks in with Sparky following her.  She stares at Bolt, and then looks over at the three others sitting around him.
"What happened to the idiot?"
"That's what I'd like to know too!  Just tell the frickin' story already!" 
"Fine then.  I first encountered him outside the pub you found us at.  He had bumped into me and did not apologize."
"Sure sounds like him."
"Anyway, I told him he should apologize, but he didn't."

-Earlier that day-

Bolt begins to walk away, until the man grabs him by the shoulder.
"Don't turn your back on a might Spartainian warrior!"
Bolt turns his head to him, with a lazy look in his eyes. "Look, me not taking up this offer of yours is really for your own good."
The man grins. "Really now? I have yet to meet a man on these parts of the Grandline to even scratch me, let alone defeat me!"
"Pffft, whatever man."

Bolt ignores the man and walks into the pub and sits at the bar and orders a drink.  He sees people enjoying themselves, drinking, smiling and talking.  He also noticed a trio of fishmen.  One was a Piranha Fishman, the second was a Goldfish Fishman, and the third was an Eel Fishman.  Bolt simply ignored them, and took a sip of his drink.  At that moment, the caped man walks in as well, and sits on the other side of the bar from Bolt, and stares at him.  Bolt glares back, but then ignores him again.  The caped man took out his sword, and began carving into the bar.
"Hey!  What do ya think you're doin' to my bar!?"
"I apologize.  I just love to carve wood.  In fact, this seems to be made of pretty sturdy stuff.  I could easily make a canoe out of it."
"Whatever, buddy.  So ya gonna stop that and order something, or get outta here?"
"Actually, I'm here to fight that man."  He points over at Bolt.
The bartender looks at Bolt, and then the caped man again.  "Look.  If you're gonna fight, take it outside."
"I plan to."

The caped man walks over to Bolt and sits next to him.
"Seriously, who the hell are you?"
"I am Anaxandridas, heir to the throne of Spartania."
"Whoop de doo."
"Well, you seem quite confident in you're skills if since you act like that.  I'm actually quite anxious to fight someone with as much confidence as you.  How about a duel?  You're terms.  Don't disappoint."
But Bolt had already drifted off.  He could've sworn that the fishmen behind him had said the word "Razortooth".  Maybe he could squeeze some information out of them.  He stood up, picked up his drink, and looked over at Anax.
"Look, you and I would probably have a good time fighting, but I'm kinda busy at the moment."  He walks off toward the fishmen.  "How bout next time?"
"Hopefully sooner."
Anax turns around and orders a drink for himself while Bolt grabs a seat and sits with the trio of fishmen.  

They stare at him intensely as Bolt pretends to act dizzy and drunk.  "So, guys, what brings you to this FINE EXCITING island?
They stare at him and do not answer.
"What, you not gonna answer me?"  They stare, still saying nothing.  "Alright alright."  Bolt stands up signaling the bartender. "How bout drinks on me, eh?"
The Piranha Fishman grins and nods.  "I like the way this human thinks."
"That's the spirit!"

-A few drinks later-

The 4 of them burst out into laughter.
"You know, Marty, some humans aren't half bad!"  He pats Bolt on the back.
"I know.  Sometimes, I think the captain can be a little prejudice."
"Oh really now?"
"Yeah.  Years ago, some bastard messed with the captain.  But he got what he deserved.  The captain found him eventually, and killed the guy along with his whole crew!"
The three fishman burst out into laughter.
Bolt smirks.  "So, if you don't mind me asking, who _is_ your captain?"
The Piranha Fisman turns to Bolt.  "Well, we're rookies on his crew, but I'm certain you'd have heard of him.  We shouldn't say.  You'd probably shit yourself!"
"You don't want to know!  HAHAHA!"
"We should tell him anyway!"
"Tell him?"
"Tell him!  I want to see the look on his face!"
"Fine, I'll tell him."  The Piranha leans over to Bolt, and puts his mouth by his ear.  "His name is Crash 'Razortooth' Flank."  He sits backs up laughing, and looks over to his friends, who seemed to simply stare confusingly at Bolt.  His face seemed deadly serious.  "What's wrong, Marty?  Cat got your tongue!?"
The fishman begin laughing out loud as Bolt simply closes his eyes and smirks.  "Its about time," he mutters to himself.
The Eel Fishman extends his head toward Bolt, grinning.  "Look at him!  HE'S IN TOTAL SHOCK!"  The fishman begin to laugh again.  But Bolt then raises his hand, and places it on the Eel's head.
"Eh?"
*SMASH*
His head goes right through the table.  Anax turns around, now interested in what is going on.  The other two fishman quickly get up.
"Hey, Marty!  What's the matter?"
Bolt kicks the Goldfish Fishman which sends him flying into the wall, and pounces on the Piranha Fishman, pinning him onto another table.  The rest of the people in the bar get up, and begin to back off toward the wall or get out.  Bolt takes out his sai and points it to his neck
"WHAT THE HELL, MAN!"
"Where is he!?"
"What!?"
"WHERE IS RAZORTOOTH!?"
"What's it to you?"
"You see this?"  He points at the scar on his cheek.  "I owe him something."
"Wait a sec, that scar on your cheek.  Don't tell me.  You're Fly's kid?"
"Yep."
He grins, and starts chuckling and eventually bursts out laughing.  He turns to his friends, who are finally getting back up after Bolt's initial assault.  
"Check it out guys.  Its him!  Fly's kid!  The one from the captain's story."
"Hahaha!  No way!"
The Piranha turns to Bolt.  "You know, that story about your dad is probably his favorite.  He loves telling the story of how he killed the man that ruined his life."
"Really now."  Bolt presses his sai even harder against his neck.
"Yep.  And we know all about you, too."
"That's good to hear."
"We also know how you treat your enemies.  All have them have walked away with nothing more than a few broken bones.  You're weak, like your father."
Bolts eyes widen with rage.  He pulls his sai off his neck.
"See, what did I tell ya."
Bolt then pulls out his gun on his waist that he seldom uses.  He presses it against the Fishman's hand.  "Now I'll ask you one last time.  Then, I'll count to 5, and if you haven't answered me by then, say goodbye to your hand.  Now.  Where is Razortooth?" 
"HAHAHA!  As if I'd tell a weakling like you!" 
Bolt presses the gun harder on the palm of his hand.  "1..."
"You ain't got the balls!"
Anax raises his glass and takes another sip.  "I wouldn't be too sure about that."
"2..."
"Seriously, your story is cap's favorite.  The crew loves the part where your father begs for mercy, crying!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"
Bolt's eyes seem to change.  His pupils nearly non-existent.  His eyes bloodshot.  He pulls the trigger.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2009)

_With Helen..._
The swordswoman cuts through a phalanx of Marine Rifleman, slicing their weapons in half. before their destroyed rifles even clatter to the ground,  she spins around the Marines with fluid elegance, unleashing a powerful sword stroke aimed at the their backs. In one quick slashing motion the Marines fall to their knees. 

"Gun's are cheap and imprecise. Use swords instead!" she tells them sincerely. 

"We wholeheartedly agree Maam," a voice tells her. Two Marines wearing long white officers coats, and white fedoras confront her. One is very tall and lanky, standing almost 6 foot 8, while the other Marine is stocky and broad shouldered, even shorter then Helen who herself is 5 foot 10.

Helen eyes them with a discerning stare, "And who might you two be, more gunners?" 

The two Marines chuckle then slide back their coats like old west gunslingers, revealing two katana's strapped to each of their belts. "No Maam, we're not gunners..." the tall lanky Marine says with a knowing smirk. Then he draws his two Katanas in a flourish, and his short compatriot follows suit.

"Oh four swords against my little old one sword? That's going to be unfair," she says with a frown of disappointment. 

"You're going to need at least two more swords each to give me a match!"  

"We'll see maam," replies the short Marine as he and his partner engage Helen in a flash of steel against steel.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2009)

_Inside the marine fortress_

"What are these things? They're like those toys Doremi makes when she's bored." Yumi asked, drawing her short katana. 

The grotesque beings slowly advanced towards them, flailing their limbs about. Shin wasted little time in striking them down, his blade cutting through them as if they were butter. 

In the smoking samurai's mind each of the mutated beings had Rek's arrogant grin, which may explain why he cut them down so quickly. 

Yumi followed close by, stabbing the occasional creature that seemed to still live. 

"Ugly bastards." Shin said. "You think there's more of them?"

Yumi shrugged. "Who can say. This place seems roughly the size of a small fortress. There may be more of them ahead."

"Doesn't matter. The Great Shin will kill them all before he even lights a cigarette."

The nihonese duo left the storage facility, only to see that a squad of marines have gathered outside it. Yumi quickly masked themselves with an illusion before they could notice.

"We heard a commotion down there. Were the mutants awakened?" The leader of the marine squad asked.

"Yeah, some of the pirates snuck in. They took all of the ugly monsters down."

The squad captain looked unsurprised. "They're cannon fodder mostly, but they are nasty when you throw a hundred of them at a time. Are the pirates still alive?"

"Not sure." Yumi said, feigning nervousness. "Could be, they took down a hold bunch of them in a flash."

"With a full squad, we can take them down." The captain said confidently. "Follow me!" 

The squad entered the facility, with Shin and Yumi behind them. They find the corpses of the mutants, but no trace of the pirates.

"Where the hell are those pirate bastards?"

"Right here." Shin and Yumi drew their blades quickly and cut down the marine squad.

"Once we get out I'll lock the door. Let's hurry up, I don't want to know if there's still any more of these monsters lying around. "

Shin and Yumi went out of the facility, making sure they locked the door before they left, and continued on to the center of the fortress.

_Another part of the fortress_

"This is pretty easy!" Elza said to Tatsu. The two were more or less unscathed, their fire attacks from above easily routing the enemy.

Elza stopped breathing fire for a moment. Unlike Tatsu she couldn't maintain a steady stream as long as he can. It was then that she clearly saw Tatsu in hybrid form. It was an interesting sight, since his body was completely covered in scales and was as close to resembling a dragon as possible. Her on the other hand, barely resembled one at all. Only few parts of her body was in hybrid form, mainly her limbs, her wings and her tail. The rest of her body was completely human, except for the horns on her head and the fangs in her mouth. 

"Hey, can you completely control your dragon forms?"  She asked. "Sorry to ask, but unless I wear seastone I can't even turn back to human form. Did you do training or something?"

_At the fortress chokepoint_

The diversionary attack was succesful. The combined forces of the Unamed crew and the Monarch pirates were able to push through the marines with impressive speed. 

Right now Ruru and his squad of pirates were forming a barricade around the main area, with Alph and the others providing cover fire.

"And this goes here." Ruru said, dropping a twisted heap of metal that used to be a support girder from the fortress docks. "I daresay we can hold these marines off for as long as we want." 

Alph nodded. "With our supplies we will be able to hold them off for only 2 weeks at most, but our combat strength is enough to push through the center."

Ruru chuckled. He was amused by how Alph seemed to take everything literally. "That we can."

Other crewmen from both crews pushed cannons from the ship towards the barricades. In a few moments they'd be able to supress any charging marines with the artillery, allowing Alph to rest. 

_Fortress Treasury_

Rek and his group managed to arrive at the treasury with no incident. The treasury building was a large structure, hewn out of the fortress walls like everything else. "There it is. Let's wait till we get inside to start a ruckus, we could use some cover just in case." 

_Fortress Armory_

On the other hand, Cass and Jessie arrived with a trail of destruction behind them. 

"Let's go blow this place up!" Cass said with much enthusiasm. "I wanna go challenge your crew's snipers after this!"

_Grand Line_

At several points in the grand line the Makosou had moved to begin their respective missions. Makosou spies followed them wherever they went, some accompanying them directly, others hidden in plain sight. 

Daran Dolfino was in his clipper, monitoring everything with the Intelligence dendenmushi. On each island where the Makosou went a small ship with similar equipment was on standby.

"This is Dolphin Time to all vectors. I want all of you to keep a close eye on the agents. If you see a sign of them doing ANYTHING other than their job, report at once." Daran was a little sore that his plan to manipulate all the missions so that they attacked his master's sister Doremi's assets failed, but should any of the Makosou fail he would swoop in and take them down. That should be compensation enough.

"Dolphin Time to Nutjob, how is Darver?" He called to Gil. 

"This is Nutjob. The Queen of England is sitting on her throne, sending Sir Francis Drake to attack the Spanish Armada."

"What?" Daran asked, confused. 

"Mr. Darverloski is in the bathroom. Would you like me to confirm if he really is sending Sir Francis Drake?" Gil asked with a genuine desire to do so.

"No.Please. Don't, for the love of Oda, don't." Daran replied.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 14, 2009)

-Earlier, In the Pub-

The Piranha writhed in pain as Bolt got off of him and his neck looked limp as he stared at the floor.
"HE SHOT MY HAND OFF!  HE SHOT MY FUCKING HAND OFF!" screamed the Piranha.  You could hear Bolt quietly chuckling to himself as he began swaying back and forth.  His arms and neck seemed to simply dangle from his body.  He pulled his head back, grinning, and looked over at the Goldfish and Eel Fishman as they slowly approached Bolt.
"We're going to fucking KILL YOU!"
"You won't get away from this!"
Bolt placed his hand on his face, staring at them crazily through his fingers and he continued swaying back and forth laughing.  

The Goldfish Fishman jumped at Bolt, who spun, and kicked him squarely in the jaw, sending him crashing into the wall, collapsing onto a few frightened onlookers.  Bolt then turned to the Eel.  His voice seemed to constantly change pitches as he said, YoU thInk i'LL leT yOU aSshoLES EveN toUCh me!?"

The Eel raised a sword, but by the time he did so, Bolt was already behind him.  "hEy THeRe, bUDdy."  He sweep kicked the Eel, causing him to fall on his back.  Bolt then kneed him in the chest.  A loud crack could be heard as he broke the creatures ribs.  "GAH!"  Blood spurted out from his mouth and Bolt kneed him over and over, causing a distinct dent to form on his chest.  Bolt then took out his gun and placed it into the semi-conscious fishman's mouth.  "wHEre wAs razOrtOOth AgAIn?"  The Eel tried to reply, but the pistol caused the sounds to be muffled.  Tears began streaming from his eyes.  Bolt raised his hand to his ear as he crouched down next to the beaten and battered fishman.  "WHat waS THat?  yOU'rE hungRy?"  He shook his head, as blood seeped from his eyes.  "wELL theN, EAt uP!"  He pulled the trigger as blood sprayed all over him.  The body fell the floor, and made a dead thud.  Anax raises an eyebrow as he watches the events take place before him.  

Bolt stood up again, swaying back and forth, and turned around.  The Goldfish Fishman was already behind him, and made a lunge to grab him, but Bolt bends back and dodges it.  He then grabs him by the wrist, and twists his arm behind his.  He then grabs the other wrists and places his foot on the fishman's back, and begins to stretch his arms back, causing the Goldfish Fisman to scream out in pain.  "ExPERimeNT Time!"  A blade thrusts out from Bolt toe and begins to slowly press into the scales of the fishman's back.  "LeT's see WHat gives OUT fiRSt!  YOuR arMs, or YOur bACK!"  He pushes harder and harder, as the fishman wails louder and louder.  Suddenly, there are distinct cracks and twitches coming from the shoulders.  Bolt pushes even harder, as the blade slowly begins to pierce through the fishman's scales and blood streams out.  Then, a loud crack is heard, as both arms dislocate and the footblade pierces into the spine, causing blood to shoot out like a fountain.  Bolt lets go, and the body makes a loud thud.  Onlookers scream as they try to avert their eyes.

Bolt turns around again, his head bobbing back and forth as he sways.  He slowly makes his way to the Piranha Fishman, who was on the ground, trying to crawl out of the pub.  Bolt then grabs him by the ankles.  The Piranha tries to hold onto the floor with his hand and stump, but to no avail, as he is pulled toward Bolt, followed by a smeared line of his own blood.  Bolt then grabs him by the back of the head, and lifts him up to his knees.  Bolt takes out his sai, and places it on the neck again.  "sO.  whERe wAs He aGAin?"
"P-P-Please.  DON'T KILL ME!"
"wHErE.  Is.  hE?  After each word, he prodded the fishman's neck, creating small holes with trickled with blood.
"H-H-HE'S AT THE DOCKS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE ISLAND!  PLEASE!  LET ME GO!"
He began weeping as Bolt head went back as his laughed filled the room.
"A fiSHmaN bEGGiNG fOr merCY!?"  He pulled his sai up and examined it for a moment.  "It'S A shAme thAt THEse thINGs doN't sLIce.  THis Is goinG To hURt."
He pierced the fishman's neck and began twisting his sai.  He then pushed it forward, as it began to slowly pull and tear the neck outward, before finally tearing and blood spraying everywhere.  Bolt raised his sai to his face as he watched the blood drip from it.  He began laughing louder and louder.  Anax stood up and began approaching Bolt.  They faced each other for a moment, Anax with a stern look on his face, and Bolt with a menacing grin.  "You know, that was quite the display of-"  Bolt swung his leg.  Anax jumped back quickly, but not enough to avoid the large cut on his chest.  Bolt then turned and saw one of the bystanders, cowering in the corner.  She began tearing up as Bolt grinned.

"wHAt'S wrong!?  HaVEn'T Seen enOUGh!?"  He leaped toward her, sai drawn, and was about to thrust forward before the blunt of Anax's spear pounds Bolt in the back of the head.  

"Shit." Blood drips from him as he drops to his knees. His clothes is completely drenched in blood as he falls forward unconscious.

-Currently, on the LTP's ship-

".... and that's how I got my cut."
*"NOBODY CARES ABOUT YOUR CUT!"*


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 14, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

The crew laughed, ate, drink and were generally just merry. It was amazing to see such a mix of personalities and people getting along, but family knew no bounds. "Oh fuck wait a minute" Marc said suddenly having an idea. The crew fell silent ready to listen to their captain. "Wesley, do you think there is anything you could do to the boat that would allow me to use my power on it?" "Wesley does not know what your power is" Wesley answered after swallowing. "Basically, would you be able to allow the ship to operate under the increased effects of gravity?" Marc asked downing his rum. Wesley listened carefully and then thought for a few minutes before a crazed look crossed his face. He whipped out his pad and pen and began scribbling away getting up from the table as he did so. Mumbling to himself he began wondering around the ship writing on his pad. "I guess thats a yes" Marc said handing Tetra his glass for more rum. Tetra cracked him over the head with the glass. "What the fuck?" Marc said rubbing his head. "You could have at least allowed him to enjoy his food first" she said annoyed. "How the fuck was I supposed to know he would get like that?" Marc replied his hand snaking towards Fire's glass.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 14, 2009)

_Another part of the fortress_

"Hey, can you completely control your dragon forms?"  She asked. "Sorry to ask, but unless I wear seastone I can't even turn back to human form. Did you do training or something?"

"Well I guess I-" painful thoughts of him getting whipped back at the Circus flash through his mind, "Gah!" he holds his head for a moment but then returns to a normal state, "You could call it training...I-I spent the majority of my life in a cage having my powers controlled by seastone for the entertainment of circus goers, all because my parents were afraid that I couldn't control my powers and wanted some money off of me..." he says with little emotion, "I guess you could call getting whipped and beaten training."

Down below- 

The marines run around frantically, "They're monsters! Quick, call in back up!" One of the men quickly slams his hand down on a large red button releasing a group of deformed men and woman. They have extra arms and legs and some are missing some limbs but they suddenly start to cringe when they get out into the sunlight.

"GWAAAA!" One's back bursts open with a pair of wings. Soon another, and some of the others began to grow extra pairs of arms on their back that they used as wings to fly up with the others. They all shoot up into the sky, going straight for the Dragon pair.

Lance and Necaroy vs Apollo-

Apollo swipes his giant hand at the two but they manage to avoid it, "That shield attack sure seems to be bothering him," he says referring to the shield that Necaroy through that is now in his arm, "Now to really handle this beast," he jumps on his arm and begins to run up it until he swings his arm, forcing him to jump off it.

He draws his sword and dives towards his chest. As he lands he stabs the weapon right through the giants fury chest. Whether he actually noticed the pain or Lance's presense, Apollo swung his massive arm right for Lance, however he abandoned his blade and leaped down to the ground, causing Apollo to only hit himself as well as stab the blade deeper into his chest.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 14, 2009)

*Tetran Island*

Su lin, Korver, Jones and Trevor sneaked into the base.

"Lets make sure the sleeping soldiers don't wake up" Su lin said as they made their way toward the barracks
"I'll open the door, Korver I want you to make a breeze blow over me into the dorm"

Korver nodded there was a pair of guards standing at the door to the barracks Su lin jumped and landed behind them and paralyzed them with her needles using a special point know to her by because of her acupuncture skill. THe men froze in place she opened the door. She stood in the door way

"Now" she said softly to Korver

A light breeze blew over her stirring her hair and blew right into the dorm. After about a minute there was a sound of coughing and she made a cutting motion with her hand.

"Jones seal this building" Su lin said as she turned

Jones jumped forward and pulled a strange looking gun from under his cloak and started to seal the door Su lin had just closed

"Trevor you go ahead of us and take out the door guards"

Trevor took the mask off 

"HYBRID POINT"

Trevor's form became slightly stooped and he grew a long tail which curled up into a roll he seemed to phase in and out until he disappeared.

"What is he?" Korver mombled under ths mask
"A master of infiltration" Su lin said with a smile
"A chameleon zoan" She said he could hear the smile on her voice

They stood and waited for the signal the sound of a coin falling rung out in the silence,

"Lets go" Su lin said as she walked into the building

"You need to go down an disembodied voice said"

Korver looked around be he couldn't see Trevor anywhere

"The two of you say here" 
"If case something happens, you are to leave us"
"Am I clear"
"Crystal" came the disembodied voice
"Yes mistress" Jones said as he took a seat behind the table where  a dead man lay on the ground

Korver and Su lin ran down some steps until they came to a long corridor

"That must be the room" Su lin said as she walked into a huge room filing cabinets lined the walls
"What ever we want wouldn 't be in one of these cabinets" Korver said
"Yes is a safe" Su lin said pointing to a huge door at the back of the room
"Any idea how we get in without blowing it open?" Su lin said softly
"I have a few shaped charges that Jones gave me but I imagine that will be noisy"
"Leave it to me" Korver said with a re-assuring tone

*Aboard the Black Sword*

Marc's hand snaked for Fire's glass but as soon as she touch it she savage;y bit his hand

"Leave it alone" She growled

Marc looked at the bite mark on his hand and shook his head as everyone roared with laughter. All of a sudden

"Wesley knows what he will do" 
"You will need materials for Wesley to work" He said smiling
"Just make a list and we will get it for you" Marc said excitedly

Wesley just walked out the room seeming to have a conversation with someone that wasn't there.

"He's bat shit crazy" Marc said with a smile
"The brilliant ones sometimes are" Hawthorne said
"Dr. Vega Punk is by no means a normal man" Hawthorne said with a smile

*On Kracken Island
*
Karl killed any of the natives that broke the tree line. The had made a clearing of sorts to Tsubaki's dismay so they could see the natives coming. Clemens was mostly using her mirrors to return arrows that flew from the forest. Karls chains flew and ripped into anyone that got close enough to their formation

"Time to try something new" Tsubaki said as she scattered seeds at her feet 

She touched the ground and the seeds disappeared and some plants with strange pods grew out of the ground at an increased speed at the edge of the clearing, the pods shot off the plant and exploded in a shower of spines that flew everywhere. Luckily Clemens was fast enough to  use her mirrors to send some of the spines that were headed toward the marines back toward the natives. She shot Tsubaki a glare and she shrank back

"I know what I did wrong" Tsubaki said over the noise

She performed the maneuver again but the plants that grew out this time had different shaped pods, when they flew into the air and exploded this time it only showered the trees where the natives were hiding. 

"Lt. Commander Clemens we can't stay here forever, they just keep coming"
"What are your orders" Karl shouted to Clemens

*With The Angel Pirates 
*
Hordes of marines kept coming Nicobi did his best to keep them from entering the village. 

"HYBRID POINT" He boomed and he used his extremely strong legs to jump high into the air

He flew into the air and as he came back down he started to spin

HORN DESTROYER

Nicobi boomed as he crashed into the ground horn first. The aftermath of the attack was huge he sent a humongous shock wave outward from the point he crashed into sending marines flying high in the air. He climbed out a deep crater and shook his head

"That was pretty cool" He said looking around
"I didn't expect this" he said as he turned in a circle looking at the aftermath of what he did.

*On Lintu Island
*
Shane stirred to see Dane and his sister sitting at the foot of his bed

"I'm so sorry" He said immeadately as he sat up
"Please don't send me away" he said tears rolling down his face

Dane looked at him with a serious face

"Why would you think i'd send you away?" Dane said looking at him 
"Now that you are OK you will go to the monastery to train with that new power"
"When you can use it properly you can return to work"
"Since you already ate the fruit we may as well make the best of it"

Shane jumped off the bed and hugged Dane tears rolling down his face

"You are such a baby" Shan said shaking her head

Shane left later that day to start his training at the monastery


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 14, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"Again" Marc said knocking his sheathed sword against the deck floor. Tetra broke into a sprint leapt and as she landed she began to slide along the deck effortlessly. "Ok" Marc said yawning, "it seems you have that trick under control." "Lets try something new now" Marc said getting to his feet. "I want you to move from here to there as quickly as possible" Marc said pointing at the helm on the other side of the boat. Tetra blurred twice and appeared sitting on the helm smiling. "Not fast enough" Marc said shaking his head. "Come on" Tetra said returning, "YOU can't get there that fast." "Normally, no I can't, you are faster than me" Marc said smiling, "but with my power, you can't hold a candle to me unless you train some more." Marc lowered the gravity around him and blurred appearing next to the helm laughing. Tetra folded her arms and pouted as Marc returned, "but with your power you can do it just as well" Marc said patting Tetra on her shoulder. "We just need to train it."

"Its all fine and good to say we train it but how do we use it?" Tetra asked confused. Marc pulled some crumbled up pages from his back pocket and unfolded them. "Are those pages from Hawthorne's book?" Tetra said in horror. "Umm yeah, don't tell him, he might bitch" Marc said glancing around the deck to see if Hawthorne was nearby. "But these are friction pages" Tetra said seizing them from him, "why don't you have gravity pages?" "The blasted book didn't have anything I didn't know already" Marc said snatching back the pages from Tetra. "Aww" Tetra said hugging Marc, "you can just tell me you care you know." "I will blast you off of this fucking ship and let you sink a bit before pulling you out if you don't let me go right this fucking second" Marc said prying Tetra off of him. "Now basically all you have to do is increase the friction between you and the ground to give you a good step off" Marc said scanning the notes he made on Hawthorne's pages. "While immediately removing the air friction or wind resistance or if you can do both at the same time that would be ideal" Marc said looking at Tetra.

"Whoa" Tetra said holding up her hands in front of her. "I can barely do the skating how am I supposed to do something that complex?" Tetra asked looking at Marc like he was crazy. "With practice" Marc said jamming the pages back into his pocket. "Now lets go, we will make it a game" Marc said smiling. "A game?" Tetra said confused. "Yes" Marc said pointing at the helm. "We are going to race there, first to touch it wins" Marc explained, "and we will not be going back in until you beat me." Tetra opened her mouth to speak but Marc answered her question for her. "Yes I will be using my power" Marc said smiling. "Son of a bitch" Tetra mumbled under her breath. Marc pretended not to hear and unstrapped his swords from his back. "Go" Marc said blurring.

*With The Makasou Duo*

"Leave it to me" Korver said with a re-assuring tone. Korver stuck his right hand out and wind began to gather in his palm. The wind quickly condensed into a katana. With three quick strikes the katana disappeared and Korver flicked the air with his index finger and the entire safe door began to topple inward. Korver wiggled his fingers and the door slowed before touching the floor gently. "After you my love" Korver said bowing before Su Lin.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 14, 2009)

On the Little Tree Pirate's Ship-

James looks over at Bolt, "What an idiot...further proof that he shouldn't be captain, putting his crew through crap like this," he pauses for a moment, "CRAP! The others!" He busts out of the room and off the boat. Drip, Drop, Drip, Drop. Rain begins to come down but James pays it no attention, "Crap...crap...crap..." he runs around the town frantically.

Meanwhile at a small marine post on the island, a few marines sit back and look over the new bounties, "Check this out Josh, these guys have taken a break from pirating to play...baseball," The entire room fills with laugher, "Hey, what's up with that guy?" One points out the window to James, "Where the hell were they!!!!" One of the marines spits out the coffee he was drinking, "That's one of them! The Little Tree Pirates, the Pirate Crew/Baseball Team! Someone inform the captain, everyone else lets go!"

James stops and looks back and forth, trying to remember where they were, "You! Pirate, stop!" A group of marines rush out of the building, "NOT NOW!" He punches one square in the nose and he goes down, *"Monkey Point!"* he transforms and draws all five of his swords. The marines see this as an oppertunity and rush forward, *"Gotoryuu...Monkey Tornado!"* He spins around, all of his blades facing outwards and cuts all of the marines around him with atleast one of his five blades.

"Now, back to what I was-" CRASH! A large steel bar with round weights on the ends of it slams in front of him, "What now!" A very muscular man in what seems to be a size small marine top and normal pants walks out of the building. His shirt appears that it may burst any second, "I'm Marine Captain Charles Adorno, and I'm in charge of this town." He says firmly.

"Ugh, I don't care, I don't care, I don't-Don't you think that shirts a little small?" Charles flexes his muscles and the sleeves begin to rip a little, "It shows off my muscles nicely," He walks up to bench press bar and lifts it up with one hand, "I've come so attached to my weights that I've decided to use them as a weapon and they've never failed me." He says swinging the bar towards James who quickly ducks under it. "Great...bounty hunters, fish people, and now this guy..." he readies his weapons again.

With the Blade Pirates-

They dock on Neo Island, a decent size land mass with a Marine Base in the center, and many groups of pirates spread all around. There are many houses near the Marine Base for citizens to live in, but they are rather expensive so most have no choice but to live among the pirates, "Alright, we need new crewmates,"  Kaya says with her hand on her chin, "You guys, get out there and find some, me and Angelina will watch the ship, pay attention to your Den Den Mushis incase we spot Marines." 

Derrick sighs, "I just got here, I've been a pirate for all of two weeks and I have to recruit? How'm I suppose to know what to-" Kaya pushes him off the boat, "Just go already," he lands on the island and begins to walk around, "Where would I even find anyone? Lets try a bar," he says strolling in.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 14, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra lay sprawled out on the deck exhausted. "You are getting a good step off but you aren't decreasing the drag around you" Marc said wiping the sweat from his brow. "I am trying" Tetra said panting heavily. "Stop doing the step off and focus only on the air drag for now, you are doing fine on the step off but the distance in the drag fucks you" Marc said lighting a cigarette. "Again" Marc said pulling Tetra to her feet with his gravity. "Go" Marc said both of them blurring. Focus on the drag! Tetra said in her mind concentrating intensely. Slowly Tetra began to pick up speed as the drag around her began to disappear. I can't let her win just yet! Marc thought as Tetra drew level with him, she is just starting to get the hang of it. Marc decreased the gravity further and took the lead tapping the helm just before Tetra. "I almost had you" Tetra said panting. "When you can do both at once then you will have me" Marc said blurring and returning to the starting point. "Again" he said his hands on his knees.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 14, 2009)

William looked around for new recruits to join The Blade Pirates on Neo Island.  He was in the center of a large square filled with market stalls.  Various goods were being sold, from cloth to firearms quickly hidden from view during the routine marine patrol.  William looked around for someone piratey.  He saw a man with an eyepatch, so William walked over to him.  

William handed him a note that read _Are you a pirate?_ The man gave him a funny look.  "I can't read," the man growled suspiciously.  "Talk to me." William opened his mouth, showing a missing tongue.  The man squinted at him.  "Yer one of them Blade Pirates, aren't eh?" Suddenly, a squad of marines surrounded the two of them.  "What's going-" Before the man could finish his sentence, the commanding officer pulled out a gun and shot him in the head.  

William slid his saber out of its sheath and slowly pivoted.  He surrounded by a squad of about a dozen marines.  Each one of them had a rifle trained on William, except for their commanding officer, who was holding the pistol he shot the eye patched man with.  "William the Silent Death.  You are under arrest for being a member of pirate crew, slaughter of marines, and various other heinous acts.  Surrender yourself now and there is chance you will live, if you cooperate."  

William knew there was no way he could take all one of the marines down before they fired, but if he surrendered, they would interrogate him about his crewmates and kill them.  William raised his saber to strike, when gunshots rang out.  In an instant, all of the marines lay dead on the ground, bullets riddling their bodies.  William saw a man wearing a jacket holding a pair of smoking revolvers several feet away.  

*A few minutes earlier...* 

Codename X94 browsed through various stalls, pretending to pay attention to what was being sold.  As he left a food stall, his saw a man with wavy black hair and a saber at his waist scanning the crowd.  The agent's eyes widened in excitement.  He quickly slipped a denden mushi out of his jacket pocket and headed to an alleyway nearby.    

"What is it?" a voice rasped at the other end of the line.  "It's William Goodfellow, sir.  I've found him!" X94 said excitedly.  "Are you sure?" The Doctor replied.  "Yes sir.  He has the saber with the Goodfellow family symbol at his waist. Do you want me to terminate him?" The line was quiet for another second.  "No.  Find out if he told anyone what I'm trying to do.  We sent his father after him.  After he, his crew, and Arcturus meet, I want you to kill all of the survivors, then report back to me." The line went dead.  

X94 headed over to the Marine ensign commanding the squad patrolling the market.  "Is that one of The Blade Pirates?" he said to him, pointing to William who was now talking to a man in eyepatch.  "You're right, it is!" the ensign said in surprise.  "Men, follow me." As William prepared to die fighting the marines, X94 slid his revolvers out of his jacket.  Moving with superhuman speed, he fired and all of the marines slid to the ground, dead.  

William stared at his savior.  The man walked up to him.  "My name is Kreon Jacquart, nice to meet you," the man said.  William extended a hand and shook the man's hand fervently.  "I see you are one of the famous Blade Pirates.  I myself was actually looking to join a pirate crew.  Are you looking for new members?" William, happy to have such good luck and trusting the man after saving his life, nodded enthusiastically.  After explaining to him their current situation on notes of paper, William escorted the man back to their ship.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 14, 2009)

*Aboard the Black Sword*

Fire watched as Marc and Tetra sprinted up and down, she herself had reached where she wanted to go. She could now make it around the boat as fast as she could pre weights with them on. She took the weights off and started hopping up and down. She did it a few times then hit the ground running, this was the first time she took the weights off, she was moving so fast she couldn't control her body she ran and tripped and flew over board. As she was about to hit the water though Rain swooped down from the sky and pulled her high into the air and let her go. That was enough for her she twisted and flipped in the air and dropped onto the deck. 

"_I saw that shit_" Dreyri said as he sat with Moongarm laying in front of him
"It's the first time I took the weights off" Fire said scratching her head
"_You thought all you needed to do was increase your speed?_" Dreyri said smiling 
"Shut up and mind your own business" Fire said as she bounced on her left foot

She blurred and was gone, she was better able to deal with the speed this time. When she got back to her start spot she was proud of herself. 

"Hey you guys can I try too?" She said looking at Marc and Tetra they were both extremely tired
"Sure" Tetra said looking for any excuse for a break

They all lined up with Fire bouncing on her left foot, she always stepped of with her right so in essence she started before the others did. She reacted first to the sound to Marc's voice. Marc and Tetra almost reached at the same time with Fire milliseconds behind.

"Wow you guys are fast" Fire said
"_Fire!!!_" Dreyri shouted from his position as he gestured to his wrists

Fire looked down and realized she still had her wrist weights on. She took them off and they lined up again.

*Tetran Island Military Base*

Korver cut the safe open and used his power to stop it from making noise. They stepped into the safe and started to look in the drawers in there. Suddenly an alarm went off and a steel plate slammed down where the door was and a den den mushi dropped out of the ceiling

"Su lin my dear it's been so long" came a voice from the den den mushi
"You Makaosu really should pay more attention to your tero"
"It really is an intelligence weak point"

Su lin smiled 

"Ahh General Alfonzo" 
"You are right it has been a long time"
"Well since you had this little trap set up for us"
"I take it you aren't just going to keep us here until we starve" Su lin said with a smile

A steel barrier suddenly shot up from the ground and Su lin and Korver dived away from each other. Su lin stood near the back of the safe and a small square opened and a man wearing a military camo fatigue came up.

"We'll use you to test our super soldiers"
"Have fun" He said as the den den mushi sent back up into the ceiling
"I hope you know what ever happens it's nothing personal" Su lin shouted

Su lin watched the man and immediately started to fill the room with a particularly deadly virus.

"This should be fun" Su lin said as she fanned her hands and needles appeared between her fingers.

*Kracken Island
*
"Lets move out toward the construction site" Clemens said loudly
"Karl you are the rear guard"
"Yes mam" Karl said and he moved to the middle of the clearing and the group moved out

Karl waited until they went into the forest and he threw two handful of his hawks into the air. He'd had more made since his fight with Pieter their were a swarm of them flying around him. They deflected arrows and flew through the bodies of natives. His hand chains spun and killed any one that came into the clearing. His birds protected him from projectiles he started to walk forward toward where the natives were streaming into the clearing. After a few minutes the natives retreated under the constant barrage of steel hawks and snapping chains. Karl backed out of the clearing and watched as the natives pulled their injured into the forest. Karl kept his hawks swirling around him as he walked though the forest headed toward the construction site.

*Lintu Island*

Shane walked up the hill leading to the monastery with Dane striding behind him sword in hand, Shan was walking right behind Shane.

"You had to go eat a DF to get stronger than me" she said in a mocking tone
"You had to cheat" Shan said in his ear
"I was always stronger than your lame ass" he said too soft for Dane to hear
"Now I will be a million times stronger than you" he said getting louder
"You two love each other so much you don't know how to show it" Came a voice of a bald man with his hands behind his back

Shan ran forward and hugged the man standing there smiling

"Hi grandpa Suun" She said hugging him tightly
"I see Shane has a bag" Suun said nodding at Shane
"I take it he will be staying here for a while"
"Yes grandfather" Shane answered 
"Giving trouble young man?"
"No grandfather" Shane said
"He has come for training" Dane said
"He ate a Devil Fruit, he has time off until he can control it" Dane said ruffling Shane's hair
"You brought him to the right place" the old man said
"We'll work him to the bone" the old man said with a wink

Shane shot him a look of amazement so did Shan and Dane

"Don't look at me like that" Suun said
"He has a bone sticking out of his forearm" Suun said smiling
"Anyways father we have a job, we'll be back to check up when we get back"
"Lets go Shan" Dane said putting his hand on her shoulder
"Hurry up and come back" Dane said as he put his hand on Shane's head
"You don't have to come back" Shan said with a smile as she hugged Shane
"Oh i'll be back and you'll see how awesome I am" Shane called to them as they walked down the hill


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 15, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"She had on her fucking weights?! Marc muttered to himself panting. He flipped his katana up and used it to support his weary frame. "Again" Fire said bouncing up and down. "Fuck again?!" Marc said breathlessly, I barely beat her a while ago in this shitty state he thought. "She is going to slaughter us" Marc whispered to Tetra. "Tell me something I don't know" Tetra said her hands on her knees. They lined up again everyone waiting for the sound of Marc's voice. "I'll set you guys off" Dreyri called from the sidelines. "GO!" Dreyri roared as the three of them blurred. Fire quickly took the lead with Marc and Tetra hot on her heels. "I can't fucking lose here" Marc murmured to himself. "Atm?sfera cero del infinito" Marc said increasing his speed. I can only draw level with her?! Marc thought as the helm grew closer and closer. Marc and Fire tapped the helm at the same time with Tetra a second behind. Marc collapsed on the deck while Fire continued to run around laughing. "Maybe I should stop smoking and drinking so much and train more" Marc said gasping for breath. "I wish I had an excuse" Tetra said collapsing on top of him.

*With Korver*

The man in Korver's cell started to advance towards him slowly. Korver looked at him curiously, "I wonder how long you will last" Korver mused. The man threw a punch that Korver directed away from his body. Korver grabbed the man's wrist and used his momentum to pull him off balance. Korver slipped his right foot into the man's path as he stumbled forward and tripped him. As he toppled Korver placed his palm against the mans chest. "Not very long it would seem" Korver said disappointed. Korver twisted his palm against the man and a blast of wind sent him flying against the cell wall. However the man got to his feet cracking his neck and his fingers. "Interesting" Korver said smiling, "looks like this might be fun after all."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 15, 2009)

Necaroy and Lance vs Apollo
Necaroy was overcome with laughter watching Lance escape a close call with the monstrous Apollo. He held his katana in an offensive stance as Lance leapt back down to the ground. Apollo seemed to notice at katana that was deeply rooted into his chest. In fact, it was so far in his chest that only the hilt of the sword was visible. Apollo then seemed to go a bit berserk, thrashing about the valley like a wild beast (ironically he is). Necaroy and Lance took to the defensive and began dodging all of Apollo's reckless strikes, going deeper and deeper into the vast valley.

"........Good going you foolish knight. You've went and made the angry beast EVEN angrier......." Necaroy said glaring at Lance as they continued to dodge Apollo's numerous strikes. ".........You are also sword-less now. You're not much of a knight without a sword......" 

Apollo then stopped attacking. He stood upright and looked down at both Lance and Necaroy. "Apollo tries to live a peaceful life, a easy life. But people always come and bother Apollo. Why can't people leave Apollo alone?" Apollo finally spoke after all of this time. ".........I didn't know it was capable of speaking human language......" Necaroy said in surprise. 

Apollo then stood on all four and growled at the Makaosu pair. He then vanished in the blink of an eye. Suddenly, under Necaroy's and Lance's feet appeared 4 slash marks in the ground. Apollo appeared on the other side of the Makaosu pair. Necaroy was sent flying from the attack into the air as Lance was sent in some other direction. Apollo choose to go after Necaroy.

Apollo charged at the flailing Necaroy in the air. He aimed his humongous claw at Necaroy, but Necaroy used all of his strength and with his katana he redirected Apollo's claw, leaving Apollo directly open for an attack. Necaroy stabbed his katana into the shoulder of Apollo. Apollo's reflexes allowed him to quickly swat at Necaroy, hitting him and sending him flying into a huge rock formation. 

Though, the rocks that covered Necaroy's body started to melt before the eyes of those who could see. As all of the rock's melted, a de-armored Necaroy stood in plain sight. He had a pale face and skeletal arms covered in acid. His eyes were pupil-less and his hair white and wet looking. ".........I suppose it's time I use my true strength........"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 15, 2009)

Helen claps at Nicobi's display of brute force, "Bravo! I think they felt that impact all the way in the West Blue," she tells him with a smirk. 

The swordswoman sits on the back of an unconscious Marine, cleaning her sword of grit. Even though blood never sticks to the blade thanks to its unique properties she likes to keep it at a high polish until it gleams with her own reflection. "Well it looks like you've gored every other Marine that I haven't taken care of."

_On The Pirates Dream..._
Flynn sleeps facedown on his king size mattress, wearing his money patterned pajamas and snoring loudly, occasionally muttering half garbled sentences under his breath. He jerks his head up suddenly, his straight brown hair sticking out at odd angles, and he looks around at his cabin with a confused face. 

"Is it morning already?" he mutters. The clock above his nightstand reads two in the afternoon. 

Flynn slowly rolls out of bed in a zombie like fashion, groaning and mumbling incoherent words. Then he heads to the bathroom. He exits the bathroom a minute later and then returns to bed.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 15, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Fire looked at the two on the ground panting

"I'm going to train until I get like the two of them" Fire thought as Marc helped Tetra to her feet

They left the deck presumably to get breakfast, it was very early in the morning after all. Fire did more sprints around the deck and jumped through the rigging acrobatically before she stopped and she too was breathing hard.

"That's enough for today" She said as she put her weights back on

The weights felt heavier than she remembered she labored to where her wrist weights where and put those on too.

"_Don't forget this_" Dreyri said handing her something
"What's that" Fire asked sounding tired
"_Weights for your waist_" Dreyri said with a smile
"_From the looks of it you are strong enough to move normally with just the wrist and ankle weights_"

Fire looked at him and grudgingly took the weights from him and put them on under her clothes. She turned and walked off slowly, she hoped that she'd get accustomed quickly she felt really heavy.

"_You aren't doing any weapons training today?_" Dreyri asked getting to his feet
"No way" She said in a tired voice 
"Everyone can't be a training freak like you" Fire said as she turned her back and walked toward the galley. 

Dreyri shrugged and set up his pieces of steel to practice his steel cutting technique and got to work.

*Tetran Island, R&D Safe
*
Su lin dodged an attack and planted a needle in the man's forearm she didn't have much space to move about but she was faster than this man by a great deal so she evaded easily. The fight had been going on for a few minutes, Su lin was sure he should have dropped to the ground dead by now. She looked carefully and realized the man wasn't breathing.

"What are you" She said curiously
"Super Soldier X001" The man answered

He sprang forward and Su lin slashed at his face using her needles as claws. Blood streamed down his face. 

"That felt strange" Su lin said to herself as she dodged a punch 

She jammed a needle into the man neck but he grabbed her and slammed her on the ground, she stabbed him in his shoulder on a point that should have made his entire hand go numb but he continued to squeeze her neck. As her vision became fuzzy she stabbed a needle into the mans elbow in a last ditch effort and there was a small explosion. She was released and she got to her feet quickly and retreated out of the man range. She looked at where she stabbed him with the exploding needle and there were sparks flying out of the mans hand

"You are some kind of robot" Su lin said as she rubbed her neck
"Good thing Jones prepared these exploding needles for me" She said
"I have to remember to thank him"

The robot rushed at Su lin and she readied her special exploding needles

"You aren't touching me again" Su lin said with a smile

*Kraken Island
*
Tsubaki, Clemens and the rest of the group reached the construction site of the castle there were several work men trying to conctruct a wall where they suspected the native would attack

"You men stay here" 
"I will meet with the Noble" Clemens said in a commanding voice
"*Yes Maam*" The men shouted as they saluted

Tsubaki walked over to where the men were building the make shift fortifications. Here let me help she said with a smile, she scattered several handfuls of seeds onto the ground and knelt and touched the ground. The seeds disappeared into the ground and a line of tall trees sprouted up around the construction site complete with a little ledge for people to stand on at the top and spikes jutting out the top and bottom of it. 

"There that should do" Tsubaki said as she dropped to her knees looking faint
"Can we get you anything?" A worker asked
"Just carry me and let me sit in the sun for a little while." Tsubaki said weakly

*With the Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi smiled at Helen, He knew she was being sarcastic but he knew she couldn't help it

"That last attack was a little bigger than I expected it to be" He said as he reverted to his human form

Hundreds of marines lay on the ground moaning in pain suddenly there was an huge explosion from the volcano accompanied by an earthquake. Helen turned to Nicobi

"I swear that wasn't me" he said defensively
"I hope Eddy can do something to stop the volcano" Nicobi said looking at the rocks, larva and toxic gas clouds that flew from the crater of the volcano.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 15, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates.........*


Eddy looks as the lava continues to flow towards the village. "Damn, how I am gonna stop it..." Eddy thinks for a second.

Without losing time, Eddy runs passing throught he atreets and alleys and reaches the other side of the village. The lava is just some stps in front of him and continues forward.

"Arghh!!!!" Eddy yelles as he puts his both hands keepignt hem just over the lava "Damnnnnnnnn!!!!" Eddy screams as the lava steams burn him. Slowly the lava stops flowing down as it becomes more solid.

 A shine covers just for an instant the lava as it instantly starts becoming darker and solid. The lava tranforms to real rocky ground as the tranformation makes its way up to the volcano and tranforms the whole thing like a mountain.

A sound spreads through the island. The villagers take everything they have and use them like weapons as they all come out from the alleys and spread across the island defending their land. The fierce battle continues as Mathias, Nicobi, Sanya and Helen still handle the marines that just keep coming like crazy. The crew just become guilty for the death of a second WG agent. The marines cannot let that pass. Two dead agents from the same crew, thats something serious for them. 

At least the flagship is down but there are still some marine ships around the port and the Angel pirates cannot escape with the Stormy Dawn.
The Angel fodder take every single weapona nd equipment of their ship and continue fighting.

Eddy appears from a corner as his arms and body is injured and blood flows down from his face to his chest. He heavily can walk as he falls down and stands on his knees but he knows that he has to continue. The wind waves his pirate coat that keeps over his shoulders.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 15, 2009)

*The Devil's Illustrator unleashes her wrath! Trouble at the Neo Island's Pub!?*

_"Very few people know that we returned with Doom last night, Marilen," he said. "Most think we are still in Tora. It is safest if they continue in this belief for now. Will you remain out of sight while I am gone? Mother will see to your meals."
	Marilen raised her eyes to meet his anxious gaze. 
"Do not worry about me-"_​
"Oy...hey! What's this?You're readin' in a place like 'dis!? Ah ha ha ha ha! lookit 'ere fellas! This one's one of those high-class folk!" 

Aika let a small sigh escape between her lips. She was hard pressed to find a good place to read, and although a Bar had not been the most brilliant of choices, the inhabitants were usually too drunk or dim-witted to approach her, instead dancing around in a drunken haze their their "buddies." Of course, this time they proved to grow some sort of brain and had taken to her looks.

It was only moments after the bumbling buffoon who had begun all of this mess motioned for this partners in crime to mope their way over did things begin to get ugly. 

"'Ey? Ya sha sha" One laughed, snatching the book out of her willingly firm hands and passing it to the others in the group. 

"De...Del...De-wha?" mumbled one.

"No, it's uh...de-Quest!" shouted the other.

"Hand it 'ere!" demanded the grizzly, plump man who had taken it upon himself to start this mess in the first place. "It says 'Deltera Queeset' ya buffoons! " he exclaimed, though obviously being wrong. He wrinkled his brow to Aika's expression--or rather her lack of any REAL expression at all. She didn't smile, frown, or even show a shrill of discomfort. She sat in silence, with her eyes loosely shut as to avoid the hideous drunkards ugly mug. "Speak, woman!"

"I'd much rather read, thank you. So if you'd be so kind as to hand me the book...I just might pass off this incident as nothing more than a silly little mishap instigated by an old, ugly man who has nothing better to do with his life than to go to a Bar every day and get drunk with his dimwitted friends."

The pressure began to build in the old coot's head. His face turned a bright red, and his brow arched as he raised his mighty and worn fist high above his head.

"Who gave you permission to talk me me like 'dat, woman!?" he cried, "I'll smack 'dat smart-talkin' face all 'round 'dis here Bar until you learn some respect!!!"

And with the brief exchange of words between the two polar opposite individuals, the pirate's fist rockted towards her face and slammed against her fragile figure. 

Or so they had all been lead to believe.

Rather than having been hit at all, Aika had decided to give the blatantly idiotic man a taste of his own medicine. "A much well deserved serving," as she would have put it. 

The old fool crippled in pain, grasping his arm that was now apparently stuck right to the side of Aika's face. He twisted and he turned, moaned and groaned, yet nothing got him free--he began pleading, and crying, watching in horror as his entire arm began to swell and crack before his very eyes! 

Caught up in all the pain that filled his mind, the drunken pirate (that may have also been a factor) failed to notice the metal spike sticking out of his shoulder and diving deep in to the chest of the man who had been standing directly behind him. Luckily, it had also been the man who held to her book. Nedless to say, she dropped it as soon as the pain had hit him.

"I warned you..." she sighed, "though it's quite a rare occurrence for someone like you to actually listen..."

The pain had suddenly amplified ten fold, though there was a slightly positive aspect to his: his arm was free. However, he would quickly find (either now or when he finally sobered up) that it was quickly going to become useless. The blade which had erected from the side of Aika's cheek had traveled straight through the mans arm and out through his shoulder. It decimated the bone in the process, and made for an honest dose of "well deserved" pain. It was quite an effortless act, too.

"You're one of them...!" the pirate screamed, "one of those demons! One of those hellish FIENDS who ate one of those fruits, aren't you!?" he cried, using every once of his diminishing strength to inch his body away from the devilish woman. "You're not human! You're a monst-" And he was unable to finish that sentence, as he would have found himself meeting face-to-face with the floor of the building just across the street.

Everyone began to back away, fearful of the cruel and hideous way this woman had of dealing with people of their kind.

Aika merely stood, her expression remaining the same static and careless way it had been ever since the day she had been born. She quietly took a seat, paying no attention to the fearful and rage-filled stares of the many drunken fools surrounding her. Wether or not their day had been ruined by her display of violence was nothing to concern herself with. She just wanted to read her book; So she did.

The gaping hole in the wall which formed when the tiresome pirates flatulent body flew through the paper-thin foundation was filled with staring passer-bys. She took it as a compliment, however. The hole also played well in to her list of wants and needs.

"Perfect..." she whispered, "it was starting to become a bit too warm in here."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2009)

With Jason/Rex-

  They landed on the shore of an island covered in fog. ?It?s too thick to see three feet ahead?? Jason sighed. ?aye, it be feelin like you could cut it with a knife.? Rex comments, poking a hole in the fog. ?See?? He laughed to himself. ?How?d you do that!?? Jason?s jaw dropped. ?Eh? I just be doin this.? Rex poked the fog, causing another hole to form. ?YOU CAN CUT THE FOG!?? Jason held out his sword and sliced down. ?The hell kind of island is this where you can cut fog.? He sighed and the two began to slice through the fog making their way towards who knows what.

  Meanwhile, on the other side of the island-

  ?Captain! The fog we created is being cut!? A man in a black stripe shirt/beanie/pants shouts. ?Hmm, The technology we got from sky island should have deterred anyone from coming to get the song.? A shaded figure rubs his chin. ?Or perhaps, they?ve come for you, Selia.? He turns to a little girl in a pink dress down to her knees, chained up from head to toe with a gag in her mouth. ?You?re fruit will be useful in ridding us of our intruders.? He grinned. The girl just gave him a nasty look and tried to kick his shin. 

  Back with Rex/Jason-

?So, do you think the song is really here?? Jason asked. ?Accordin to da records this was ta last known place.? He held up a different log. ?I spent ma free time researchin cap. Don?t be thinkin I went half assed on it.? Jason chuckled. ?No, It?s just..? He looked forward. ?This island is so barren, I don?t see anything.? Rex walked up to him. ?Probably cause of da fog.? WHAM! The two hit a tree. ?Ow? Da hell?? Rex rubbed his head and looked up. ?Uh.. Cap, do tree be havin eyes?? he turned to Jason. ?No? Well, some trees can look like they do.. cause of shadows and stuff?? he rubbed his chin. ?dis tree be havin two.? He pointed up, Jason turned his head to look at the tree, he was met with wooden teeth, dripping sap and two knot hole eyes. ?Interesting?? Jason rubbed his chin. ?RUN!?


  With Nolan/Kama-

?TAKE THIS!? He throws his anchor at Dai, But he simply jumps out of the way. ?Damn it!? Kama jumps out of the way from a staff swing. ?I can?t fight like this in close quarters. The weights of the Kama are supposed to tangle the opponent. But I can?t do that when I have to worry about freakin Nolan there.? He thinks to himself. ?Plus she?s a good close range fighter?? He rubbed his chin. ?NOLAN SWITCH!? Kama jumped up the walls of a building and threw his weight at Dai. Nolan smirked and swung the anchor towards Kana. ?I really  just didn?t want to fight her.? Kama smirked.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 15, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates*

Nicobi watched as Eddy worked, he was in awe at how powerful his captain was

"Eddy is pretty awesome" Nicobi said to Helen 

He put is Shoka wili around his neck and walked toward toward Eddy who collapsed on the ground. He looked out to sea to see the floating wreckage of the world government vessel. He lifted Eddy in his hands, he was a burnt bleeding mess. He headed back to town he looked up at the volcano, whatever Eddy did make it completely dormant. There was no more gas or ash or larva coming out of it. Helen joined him in his trek back to the village he saw Mathias standing at the edge of the village. His clean clothes was covered in ash and burnt is a few places.

"We need to get him medical attention" Nicobi said worriedly
"Bring him here" The village leader said quickly as he motioned to a house
"What do we do about the marines on the beach Mathias" Nicobi asked as he entered the house the man singled out.

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Smirnov got out of his bed and headed for Wesley's work room he heard a lot of noises coming from it despite the time. Smirnov walked into to see him modifying a cannon

"*What are you doing?*" Smirnov asked him
"Long range cannon" Wesley answered without looking up
"*When you modify the ship can you make it so that it is able to stand extreme weight?*"
"Yes yes Wesley can easily do that" he said looking up at Smirnov with his goggles on

He took out his note pad and scribbled a few things and ripped the page out

"That's what you need for Wesley to modify the ship to you and Marc's specifications" He said as he got back to work 

Smirnov looked at the list, A lot of wood and steel plates Smirnov noticed

"*I'll get this to Marc we'll have to spend a lot of money to get these items*" Smirnov said as he walked down the corridor toward the galley

*Tetran Island, R&D Safe*

The super soldier charged Su lin but she deftly evaded him he was slowing down. She was using the exploding needles on his knees to slow him down. She went for the kill earlier in the fight but he pulled the needles free from his neck just before they exploded. 

"Time to work on the arms"

Even though he wasn't human his body was constructed similarly so that it was able to replicate human movement. She knew which joints to target to slow down his reaction and movement speed. She ran past him as he grabbed at her she planted a needle in his shoulder but he made his priority pulling the needle free instead of attacking her the needle exploded in his hand. 

"These things are smarter than I gave them credit for" Su lin thought as she watched the super soldier look at it's burnt smoking hand

Su lin prepared several needles and ran toward the soldier this time attacking first, she threw one at him which he blocked with his forearm the needle exploded as he grabbed for her in a bear hug through the smoke. She cursed silently as he started to squeeze her

"*I thought you said I wouldn't be able to touch you again*" the super soldier said with a smile as he
"I'm a woman darling, men touch me when I want them to" she said with a smile

She jammed several needles into both his ears and tried to push off the explosion threw her back she slammed into the steel plated wall. She got to her feet and looked at the super soldier. His head blown completely open as he stood with sparks flying from his head.

"Time to get out of here" She said counting her remaining explosive needles

*Lintu Docks*

"So Dane, whats the next job"
"A pirate crew has taken over a town a few island down, the mayor is paying us to get rid of them"
"Sounds pretty easy"
"I don't know how strong the pirates are" Dane said as he pulled the anchor up
"Three of the crew members have bounties over 5 million, that isn't a lot but it means that three of them are brutal enough to be noticed"
"We will be enough for them" Shan said confidently
"I like your spirit" Dane said as he spun the wheel of the boat and they glided out to sea on a strong wind.

Back at the Monastery

"So you can shoot bone spines anywhere from your body?" Suun said looking down at Shane
"Yes" Shane said 
"Well first thing we'll do in concentrate on where the spines come out" Suun said
"Shoot them from the tips of your fingers" Suun said 
"You will be able to control their trajectory better because of the range of motion your fingers have"
"Use that tree as your target, start stationary and when you get that you will be avoiding attacks"

Shane looked at him and Suun clapped loudly

"Get going" Suun bellowed


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 15, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias looked at his fatigued and injured captain. Eddy always got the job done, but the consequences appeared to be much worst after each battle. He himself wasn't in the best of shape either. Protecting the entire town from raining boulder of fire wasn't the most easiest task in the world. 

"Just leave them there. I'm quite sure the villagers have something in store for these government dogs anyway." Mathias said as he looked down at the beach that was decorated in marines.

Mathias then fell to the ground himself. He was greatly tired after the ordeal they just went through. Mathias looked up at the crew from the ground. "Well done everyone. We just battled a volcano...... a freakin' volcano and we are victorious!" Mathias bellowed into the sky. The town started to cheer as Mathias said those words. 

"Thank you all!" Some of the townspeople said. "You are our saviors!" Others said. "Hehe, the person you should really be thanking is our captain Eddy-san." Mathias said with a slight grin. Just then, a rock flew past the air and hit Mathias in the head. The culprit was none other than Eddy. "Nonsense Mat. We stopped this together as a *crew* and we shall all take credit as a *crew*."  Eddy said defensively.

*Elsewhere.......*
A medium sized marine vessel sailed through the sea at a casual speed. Onboard the marine vessel was the members of the Xtreme Marine Squadron consisting of Lt. Commander Rago, Petty Officer Yingoru, Petty Officer Boyang and the 25 elite marines trained by Rago himself. Both of them had risen in rank considerably fast because of their battle prowess, but Rago would halt their ranks right there until they could prove having the commanding ability to rise higher than that. 

Lt. Commander Rago was standing at the head of the vessel looking out towards the sea. Suddenly, his den den mushi went off. It was someone from the Marine HQ! "Lt. Commander Rago, Leader of the Xtreme Marine Squadron. We have a special assignment for you and your squadron." The voice boomed through the den den mushi. Rago perked up and held the den den mushi considerably close to him listening intently. "Aye! I'm all ears." Rago said in return.

"There is a certain pirate crew that is causing more trouble than we anticipated they would. The Angel Pirates. This crew is becoming more of a nuisance and we need them exterminated or captured. We're leaving this task up to your squadron. Understood?" The marine said. "Aye! The Angel Pirates huh? We can handle that. Understood sir!" Rago said. The connection went dead.

Rago turned to face Yingoru and Boyang. "Aye! Bring me a list of the most current bounties." Rago said and so they did. Rago flipped through the bounty posters until he found the bounties of the 5 Angel Pirates. "Traver D. Eddy eh?" Rago said to himself. He laid the bounties before his squad. "Aye! Memorize these faces. These are the pirates we're going after. Prepare yourselves!" Rago exclaimed. 

Yingoru eyed the bounty posters and an evil grin overcame him. "Hahahahahahahahaha! I get to kill me some pirate trash!" He said as he gripped the hilt of his sword. Boyang observed the bounty posters silently (As if he isn't always silent). He nodded and proceeded to gather his things.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 15, 2009)

*West Blue*

Dane and Shan made quick time they discussed their strategy on the way, it was very close. Lintu Island was part of an archipelago so the neighboring islands were only a few hours apart by fast boat. It was because of this they had such a thriving business, because the islands were so close they were exposed to a lot of people.

"I will secure their boat first" Dane said
"If they left anyone there I'll will take them out" Dane said
"I want you to go into town remain un detected and find them" 
"When you find them come find me and we will engage them together" Dane said
"Got it" Shan said with a smile

The island they were headed to came into view and they saw the pirate ship docked. They docked their ship and hopped onto the dock

"Get moving" Dane said as he walked toward the pirate ship

Shan ran off toward the town and disappeared onto the roof tops. Dane reached the pirate ship and jumped up onto the deck with his sword in hand. He made a quick sweep and found no one. He climbed the main mast and found a man sleeping in the crow's nest. He hit the man in the face hard and he was knocked out. Dane tied him up and left him where he was.

"He's not one of the bounty heads" Dane said as he jumped down to the deck
"Now to find Shan" He said as he walked into the town

Back at the monastery

"Good good" Suun said
"You are a better student that I remember"
"Lets see what other abilities this fruit allows" 

Shane stood doubled over breathing hard

"I wonder if that old man realizes how tiring this is" Shane said looking at Suun as he dropped to the ground breathing hard


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jun 15, 2009)

_ Fortress Exterior _

The island was in fact a massive metal dome, sitting in the middle of the ocean. as Jacob pulled the ship up next to it, he could get an idea how massive it was.

"This is interesting." Jacob commented to himself as he looked over the structure. "Wonder if there's a way in?"

"Do you know why people build fortress's?" Rachael asked. "To keep people out!" Jacob was already climbing the metal dome, ignoring his companion's protest. "Hey! What are you...? Wait up!" Rachael scrambled to catch up with him. The two of them slowly made their way up the dome, making their way from hand hold to hand hold. about half way up, they managed to find a hole.

"Wonder whats inside?" Jacob asked out loud as Rachael looked around.

"You do realize their are PIRATE SHIPS floating around this place!?!" Rachael yelled. "I don't even know why I'm following you! Maybe I'm subconsciously suicidal. Maybe I'm..." Jacob didn't hear the rest of the sentence as he dropped down into the massive structure. after a moment of continued rambling, Rachael finally noticed she was alone and quickly deiced to follow.

Deep inside the dome, Jacob tumbled out of the shaft and into a hallway. A half-second later, Rachael fell out behind him - on top of him, to be more precise.

"Ow!" Jacob made his way out from underneath her, only to be confronted by a pair of boots. Attached to those boots was a rather angry looking Marine. "Hey, just the people I wanted to see!" Jacob quickly jumped to his feet. "There's a town not far from here that somebody's planning on burning..."

"Prepare open fire!" the marine's sudden order made Jacob jump. 

"come on now!" Jacob said quickly. "There's no need for any of that..." Before Jacob could continue, Rachael had grabbed him by the arm and began running down the hall. A second later, the marines opened fire. "Why the hell did they do that!?"

"I don't think they're interested in talking!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 15, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Marc shoved the food into his mouth at an alarming rate and Tetra turned back on the stove and threw some more sausage and bacon to fry. Smirnov entered the galley with a piece of paper in his hand. "That reminds me" Tetra said getting wearily to her feet. "The bounties and news should be about due now." Smirnov allowed Tetra to pass and handed Marc the paper. Marc quickly scanned the paper and the figures on it. "We have enough money but we sure as fuck are going to need more after this" Marc said giving Smirnov back the paper. "We will gather the materials as soon as possible." Tetra returned shuffling through papers reading. Tetra opened the door and shouted up into the ship her voice echoing down the halls. The rest of the crew entered and took their usual seats. Those who were hungry began to eat with Marc. 

"40 Million" Marc said tossing Marc his paper as Smirnov lead the others in a loud raucous cheer. "26.5 million" Tetra said tossing fire he paper the ship filling with noise again. "19 million, 2 million, 8 million and 8 million" Tetra said tossing Simo, Akawana, Hawthorne and Dreyri their papers. Hawthorne tossed it back uninterested as did Akawana. Dreyri however ripped his up in frustration. "Its not enough" he said annoyed. "I am 25 million" Tetra said showing her paper to the group. "Why haven't you told us Smirnov's? Marc said looking at Tetra. "He is 34 million" Tetra said tossing Smirnov his paper. Smirnov looked at it and cursed softly. Marc took the paper from him and read the caption underneath. "What does it mean he has some kind of power greater than expected?" Marc said looking at Smirnov.

*With Korver*

The man got to his feet and charged at Korver. Korver ducked the right hook and stepped into the man's guard placing both hands against his chest. The man was blasted back again but got to his feet quickly. "Well you certainly aren't human" Korver said adjusting his aviators. The man was a bit slower than Korver which was saying something. Korver's insane speed is what ensured he remained undamaged in fights. Korver redirected a blow and tripped the man, as he fell Korver brought his knee up and the man fell on it. "Heavy" Korver said in surprise as his knee throbbed from the impact. "What are you made of" Korver said releasing a blast of wind from his hands causing the man to fly off of his knee. However the man got to his feet yet again. "This is getting more annoying than entertaining" Korver said raising his glasses so they rested on his hair.

Korver snapped his fingers near his face and small bursts of wind escaped his hand cooling his face. "Lets finish this shall we?" Korver said smiling. In the split second Korver let his guard down the man covered the distance between them and a right hook connected with Korver's ribs. Korver managed to move the man's hand off of him before the followthrough shattered his ribs. Winded, Korver knocked the man back with a swing of his hand and massaged his side. "Definately more annoying than interesting now" Korver said. Korver shot forward at top speed, he began to circle the man over and over and over. The wind picked up as Korver went eventually the man was trapped in a large tornado. As he was tossed about inside the tornado, Korver stopped running. Standing outside the violent swirling winds, Korver put both hands in front of him and exhaled slowly. Suddenly from inside the tornado sickling winds began dicing at the man and when the barrage was over large chunks of metal fell to the floor with a crash. Releasing a final blast of wind Korver sliced the cages that held him and Su Lin.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2009)

_Neo Island_

Derrick takes a step into the bar and looks around, "Drunks, idiots, and..." he looks over at a woman reading a book in the corner, "A book worm," He rolls his eyes and makes his way over to the bar, ordering a drink. He begins to drink when he hears something going on behind him. 

He takes a look and a group of drunks had walked over to the woman reading and taken her book. He continued to observe the situation, "I could help..." he says with an indecisive look, "Eh, not my problem," he turns around and continues his drink when he hears shouts of pain. He does another spin to see the "Book Worm" man handling the men that had been messing with her.

The next thing he saw was her sending one of them out through the wall and into the building next door. Derrick's eyes grew wide, he turns to the bartender, "Who's that?" He shrugs, "Dono' but she best be paying for that wall," he says as if people flying through walls was normal for the man.

Derrick gets off his bar stool and makes his way over to the woman, "Pretty impressive show there, I'm Derrick Anderson, current new guy of the Blade Pirates," She doesn't bother looking up from her book, "Aika," He takes a seat next to her, and many of the bar goers sober enough to see straight look in shock, "He actually sat next to that monster?" One says.

"I'm gona' get right to the point," he said, arms crossed, "After a recent encounter with a...giant turtle, we've lost our idiot Captain, and I've been informed that we have crew members somewhere around the ship that I don't believe I've met. One being a giant talking panda, which I find hard to believe that a giant talking panda could even be misplaced anyway," he stops his own rambling, "Anyway, we're short on crew members, every thought of being a pirate?"

He realized that he hadn't made their crew sound all too desirable so he knew he had to step up his game, "We've got a huge ship, most likely a library around there somewhere, and if you do decide to come along you won't have to deal with guys like these anymore to get a few chapters read," he says pointing to one of the old drunks stumbling around behind him, "So what'dya say, care to join the Blade Pirates?" After finally finishing his little speech Derrick shook his head. He hadn't talk that much in the past 8 years, let alone all in one day, _"Ugh, I hate talking, why did I have to do this damn recruiting shit..."_ he thinks to himself.

_At the Marine Base, not too far away_

"Captain! Captain!" A marine runs through the halls and into a large room with a huge chair and desk in it, "Captain, there has been spottings of the Blade Pirates around town," He says laying a handful of Bounties with the crew's faces on them on the desk.

"Blade Pirates?" An extremely fat man spins himself around, very slowly, in his chair to face the marine, "Who the hell are they?" The fodder nervously replies, "They are an up and coming Rookie crew, it has been highly advised to take them out quickly before they become too much trouble."

The large man takes a look at the bounties, "Not bad, we usually don't get too higha' heads around here," He says scanning through each one, "Do we know where they are?" 
The marine shakes his head, "No sir, but there have been reports of a...a man being thrown through a wall at a local bar," The fat man rubs one of his many chins, "Well, that sure sounds like pirate trouble to me, send a few squads down there, and prepare the Elites," he orders, "Right away sir!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 15, 2009)

With Shin and Yumi

The two Nihonese pirates ventured deeper into the fortress, by now central command had noticed the activation of the mutants in reject storage facility E.
The fortress' commander, Nova, ordered his subordinates to sent out a squadron Level 2 clones to the corridors leading away from the storage facility that had been activated. He warned them be to cautious, the marine security officers stationed there were M.I.A.

The level 2 clones, more commonly known as The Potentials, prepared for battle.Around 20 or so identical looking red haired males rushed to the armory located near their barracks and then headed off to the nearby corridors leading to the reject storage.Their barracks were positioned in such a manner that any intruder would have to pass trough it if they wanted to head to the command center.

Armed with rifles, pistols and sabres they set off, later the pirates on board would discover each one resembled commander Nova, who's D.N.A. had been used to create them, he was one of the many original successful supersoldiers born from years of research and selective breeding.

Shin and Yumi, still in marine clothing, encountered the squad of clones."Halt."Shin and Yumi wanted to reach for their I.D. tags but these guys were too smart for that."Name your commanding officer and squad number."

"Ah Admiral Kizaru and squad 3....2...1?"Yumi  facepalmed, Shin just blurted out a random number and a marine officer he had heard off.The clones response was "Fire!"And bullets rained down on them, the melee combatants rushed them with their sabres.

Shin unsheathed his two katanas and blocked two incoming clones before pushing them back, gunfire was deflected with precise slashing.Yumi did the same with her katana.These clones weren't that exceptionally powerful but they had great teamwork.

As soon as the gunners had to reload, the melee combatants jumped in and started slashing away.two groups of four clones slashed away at Yumi and Shin, the samurai was skilled and fast enough to keep with their slashes."Dual Squall!"Both katanas slashed at a different clone, trough their low grade sabres and then trough their torsos.They both fell to the ground.

Yumi's blade shifted to a rifle, blasting a clone in the face from pointblank.Two other melee clones were stunned by this, they weren't seasoned enough fighters to keep their cool after seeing something so utterly impossible and were unable to defend themselves from the slashes made when Yumi's weapon turned back into a katana.The two fell to the ground, joining the shot clone.

A second later, gunfire rained down on them again and the two jumped out of the way, evading the gunfire while they raced towards the gunners.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 15, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Smirnov looked at the crew. 

"*I mistakenly ate a Devil Fruit a while back*"
"*I found out when we were on Khazmodan Island*"

The crew looked at him with shocked looks

"What does it do" Tetra asked
"*Turns me into stone man*" Smirnov said 

Fire punched him in the ribs and he grunted softly

"You don't feet like stone" Fire said

He lifted his wrists

"Seastone braclets" Hawthorne said
"*Yes*" Smirnov answered
"Why don't you take them off?" Tetra said
"*I'll break the boat*" Smirnov said
"That's why you were so interested to get the boat upgraded" Marc said with a sly smile
"*I'll show you guys when we reach the next island*" Smirnov said
"You said something earlier about money" Simo said looking over the top of the paper"
"Arena Island" Simo said
"There is a competition with huge prizes for everything and we can make loads of money by betting" Simo said
"Tetra and Fire can enter this obstacle course"
"Fire and myself can more than win this sharpshooting tournament"
"Smirnov can enter the no weapon arena, Dreyri can do the swordsman arena"
"What about me?" Marc said
"I have swords"
"Rules say no Devil Fruits in the swordsman arena" Simo said
"You can enter the battle royal though, biggest prize of them all"
"Anything goes"
"That's my kinda fucking fight" Marc said cracking his knuckles
"How do we get there?" Marc asked excitedly
"It's the next Island actually" he said throwing the flier on the table

Marc got up from the table 

"Fuckin awesome, let get there NOW" He roared
"*Right away*" Smirnov answered as the rest of the crew cheered and sprang out of the galley to their stations

*Tetran Island R&D safe
*
Su lin dropped to the ground as the wall collapsed toward her

"You almost killed me" She said as she looked at Korver
"I'm terribly sorry" he said bowing
"The plans must be at general Alfonzo's residence" Su lin said
"How do you know that?" Korver asked as he adjusted his glasses
"He's an incredible cocky man" Su lin said
"He wouldn't think his super soldiers would be defeated"
"He also will think the safest place for the plans are with him" She said with a smile
"Do you know where he lives?" Korver said
"Of course I do" Su lin said as she walked off

They walked up the stairs to find the hall way they entered emtpy

"Jones, Trevor lets go" Su lin said as she walked out the door
"I thought I told you to leave if there was an alarm" Su lin sid without looking behind
"We can't leave you Mistress" Jones said as he stood up from behind the desk
"Where are we going" Trevor said his voice coming from somewhere on the ceiling
"General Alfonzo's Manor" Su lin said


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2009)

With Rex/Jason-

 Jason tossed a flame mask towards the tree beast. ?How the hell is it moving!?? He screams as the tree knocks the mask away. ?I don?t know! Why don?t you be askin it that!? Rex yells at Jason, He takes a swing at the tree, but it grips his guitar with a branch hand and tosses him aside. ?Damn it.? Jason grabs the slippery mask and places it on himself. ?WOAH!? he slipped to the ground. ?Now I should be able to get away from him? if I can figure this out?? He tried to stand up but slipped again, the tree reached out to grab Jason. But much like a bar of soap in a shower, he slipped out of the creatures hands. ?Cap, that don?t be seemin very useful!? Rex shouts. ?I?VE NEVER USED THIS MASK LIKE THIS BEFORE!? Jason shouts

He gets up, the tree swings at him and knocks Jason out of the way. ?Damn it.? Jason pops off the slipper mask and grabs the fire mask. ?Ah cap.. what?re you thinking..? the guitarist blinks. ?Come get me big and ugly!? Jason shouts, charging towards the tree. ?OI! CAP! THERE?S BEIN NO NEED FOR RASHNESS!? Rex tries to catch up with Jason, but he?s already jumped into the air, the branch hand grabs ahold of him and Jason slams the fire mask onto it?s limb, causing the entire thing to go up in flames. ?GUAAAH!!!?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 15, 2009)

A Marine swordsman awakens, groaning in pain from his grievous but ultimately non life threatening wounds. He attempts to get up from a face down position but he fails and slumps to the ground, rolling over onto his back. A shadow looms over his face, he looks up and sees Helen standing him. 

"Just finish me," the Marine croaks. 

Helen puts her hand on the hilt of her blade and she kneels down beside him, staring at him wiht her iceburg blue eyes. "Now why would I do that?" she asks him. 

The wounded Marine hesitates for a second, thinking that perhaps its some sort of test before she kills him. "Because that's the life we live. To live and die by the sword, we are warriors," he resplies. 

Helen sighs in response, "An antiquated code for antiquated minds. I prefer to look at things a little differently." 

She reaches over and picks up the Marine's sword which lays discarded on the sand. "Here take this," she tells him, handing him the blade. 

"What are you doing?" he asks her in confusion. 

"Since I have defeated you and spared your life, you are bound to me until the day you can defeat me. I want you to swear that the next time you come across another swordsman, you will spare his or her life should you defeat them."  

"But why?" he asks her. 

Helen stands up and turns her gaze towards the summit of the volcano. "Because it would be a very lonely world indeed for people like us, without any rivals to spur each of us on. How do you think someone like Dracule Mihawk feels, standing there all by his lonesome at the top, without anyone to challenge him," she responds before walking away.

"Such naivete will get you killed!" he calls out to her. 

"Then I'll die without compromises!" she calls back.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2009)

_13 years ago, Mariejoa_

The entire Du Mortis clan was having a meeting at the patriarch's mansion. Naturally the children and their servants were in the garden, playing a game of tag.

"Why am I always the one who gets tagged!?!?" Fasola yelled. He was plumpier than he was today, and his face was riddled with acne.

"Because you're fat and stupid." His sister, Doremi taunted.

"You should really lose some weight." Rek added. He resembled a miniature version of his current self, but with a squeaky voice that made people mistake him for a girl.

"And you should get a manlier voice." Bahuk taunted Rek. 

"Says the one with the hairy armpits." He fired back.


"Hey, can I play?" A young girl with short white hair asked. 

The cousins stopped bickering to look at the girl before them. "I even brought my own severed head!" Oressa takes out several severed pigeon heads from her pocket to show her cousins, blood still dripping from their necks. "One for all of us." she smiled. 

"I'm going to go... get a drink." Bahuk ran back inside the house, screaming for his mommy.

"I need to go to the bathroom." Fasola said, running himself.

"I'm going to go wear make-up before we play." Doremi followed, leaving only Rek.

Oressa smiled sweetly. "Oh well. More for us, eh, cousin?"

Rek gulped. "Sorry, Oressa, but I'm hungry. Ruru!" 

Rek's butler ran out of the house and picked him up. He then ran back in, carrying Rek with him.

_Present Day_

Oressa was lying down on her bed, playing with a couple of severed pigeon heads. "How boring." She said.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 15, 2009)

*Kracken Island*

After a long time walking through the forest he finally came to what looked like a huge wooden wall, He looked up and saw armed marines standing atop the wall. He looked around but there were no breaks or gates in the wall, he raised his hand and a chain shot from his sleeve and bit the top of the wall it pulled him into the air and he landed a top the ledge next to a marine. 

"This is impressive marine, this was constructed very fast"
"_Tsubaki sir_" the marine answered
"She did this?" Karl said surveying the size of the wall
"Where is she now?" Karl said looking down at the marine
"_Resting sir, it seems she wore her self out_"
"Show me where she is" Karl said quickly

The marine pointed Tsubaki was laying on a deck chair being fanned by a servant. Karl shot the marine a look and he shrugged his shoulders, chains shot from his sleeves and bit into the wall and he jumped off he landed and the chains went back into his sleeves. He walked over to where Tsubaki lay he could see Clemens talking to a man with a strange suit and an portable air purifier. He walked over to Tsubaki first

"Well it seems you are comfortable" Karl said 
"Yea, it seems when I built the wall Lord Germanicus realized I must be the gardener his acquaintance was talking about" Tsubaki said with mock excitement
"So I take it he wants you to do his garden for him" Karl said with a smile
"I guess...he was so mad when we got here and when he saw me make the wall he suddenly got into a good mood"
"I'll be back, I will go and report to Lt. Commander Clemens"

Karl walked over to hear Lord Germanicus giving Clemens an earful

"I sent that letter to Marine HQ months ago" Germanicus said in a haughty voice
"You arrive today with your hands swinging" 
"I thought Task Force Absolute Justice were the best" he went on

Karl saw Clemens roll her eyes, Karl decided to chance something it would either work or he could possibly die he walked closer and said in a loud clear voice

"Lt Karl Smirnov reporting for duty" 
"Report Lt Smirnov" Clemens said before Germanicus could respond
"The band of natives we encountered on the way to the construction site retreated with heavy losses ma'am"
"It is in my opinion that they are regrouping and will attack this site in force"

Germanicus cleared his throat, Karl pretended to notice him for the first time 

"Smirnov is your name?" Germanicus said looking Karl up and down
"I knew a Janice Smirnov" Germanicus said
"My Aunt sir"

Germanicus nodded

"I feel much safer now knowing I am in the hands of the capable Smirnov family"
"Bantum!!!!!" Germanicus said loudly
"Yes master" the man that was fanning Tsubaki replied
"All this talking has made me terribly tired, I shall be retiring for the day"

He sat in a litter and snapped his fingers. Several worked appeared to lift the litter and carry it into the half almost finished manor. Karl looked at him as he disappeared into the Manor


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 15, 2009)

*Kraken Island...* 

V and Garrick stepped off the boat and into the crowded jungle.  Behind them were a squad of heavily armed elite marines wearing jungle camouflage.  The marines slowly advanced through the jungle towards the native village.  One of the marines noticed something.  "What's this?" he muttered, his hand reaching for the painted stick on the ground in front of him.  

"Don't-" V said in alarm, but it was too late.  The marine lifted up the stick, releasing the rope beneath it and a sending a massive boulder down at his said.  Before the marine could react, the boulder smashed his head into a bloody pulp.  The boulder had made a noise that could be heard for a mile around.  

*The Native's Village...* 

Chief Flesh-Eater sat on his massive throne carved out of bone.  He finished eating a marine finger before tossing it to the side, where piles and piles of bones lay.  He sucked the grease off of his finger and got to his feet.  Although the chief ate the flesh of all he killed, he was skinny man.  Suddenly, a thunking noise could be heard from the jungle, in the opposite direction of the construction site.  

Flesh-Eater grabbed his spear and tied his quiver of javelins to his back.  He slid his bone helmet onto his head and ran into the center of the camp.  "Sound the drums," he growled to a tribe member.  Soon, the call to arms rhythm could be heard throughout the camp.  Dozens of native warriors grabbed bows, spears, and tomahawks and made there way towards the noise.  

*The Dark Justice...* 

Gilmont retched from the stench of toilets before getting back to work.  Suddenly, he heard massive roar.  "What was that?" Gilmont muttered.  The sound came from the deck.  Gilmont grabbed his spear and ran on deck. In front of him was a gigantic Sea King. 

 It had a  thick head, and Gilmont could rows and rows and sharp teeth as it opened its mouth.  Two arm-like projections came out of the seaking's arms, with pincers at the end.  The seaking was covered with an armored shell and had attached it self to *The Dark Justice* with a pair of tentacles coming out of its stomach.  The rest of the marines were too paralyzed with fear to do anything, so Gilmont raised his spear and charged at it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2009)

With Tatsu and Elza-

The deformed creatures that may once have been humans flew straight for the Dragon Pair. Tatsu turns to Elza, "I'll take care of them," He begins to fly straight for the group, *"Blaze Dial Boost,"* His two blaze dials hidden in his gloves begin to shoot flames, propeling him forward at a faster rate. 

As he gets closer he stops firing his dials and holds his hands out open palm, catching two of the men by the face, *"Blaze Dial**!" * The two flew backwards, faces on fire, and they hurdle down below, *"Dragon Slice!"* he cuts down a few men flying at them. 

*"Dragon Fire!"* he takes out another group of red haired men flying at them. However he doesn't notice the two men flying at his back armed with swords, *"Boucher Couper!"* Elza flies down and cuts the two men down. Tatsu turns around, slightly embaressed, "Uh, thanks, heheh," he laughs sheepishly.

The two make their way down and notice another group of clones charging forward, all armed with weapons. They look at each other for a minute, *"Dragon Fire!"* the two each shoot a blast of fire from their mouths, forming one giant blaze that over took all of the enemies.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 15, 2009)

Kracken Island construction site

Karl looked at Clemens with a cocked eyebrow,he could see her mind working on something devious

"Lt. Commander Clemens" he said in a low voice
"I know this probably not the kind of mission you like to do"
"We cannot have anything happen to Lord Germanicus for two reasons"
"If something did happen to him we'd have to make sure something similar happened to everyone at this construction site"
"The only way to keep a secret is to tell no one" He said looking into her eyes
"The second reason?" Clemens said looking into Karl's eyes
"People like Germanicus have the power to single handedly put us in places we could only dream of in the marines"

This second point seemed to spark something in Clemens

"If we do our job and he gets his castle completed he might be happy and recommend you as the commanding officer of the force protecting his precious castle for a promotion" Karl said as he put his hand on her shoulder

Loud drums began thumping in the distance, Karl and Clemens looked in teh general direction the drums came from

"Time to go to work Lt. Commander Clemens" Karl said as he turned and walked off toward the wall
"Tsubaki how do you feel?" Karl said stopping by her and kneeling down
"I'm 100% ready to go" Tsubaki said getting to her feet
"You take the North side" Karl said
"But that's the opposite side of where the drums are coming from"
"Exactly" Karl said with a smile
"You will protect against the surprise attack" Karl said getting to his feet

Tsubaki got to her feet and pouted as she stomped over to the to the wall she was assigned and scattered some seeds on the ground. A tree grew up from under her and grew higher than the wall so she could see all the walls easily. 
Karl looked back at Clemens

"Lt. Commander Clemens, your men are awaiting your orders" he said with a smile

*Tetran Island*

Su lin and Korver arrive in front a huge mansion and notice all the guards are wearing gas masks

"They are expecting us"
"What's the plan?" Korver said calmly
"I'm going inside"
"You handle the guards" Su lin said with a smile

She held out her hand and Jones pulled a hooded black cloak from his bag and she put it on. She pulled up the hood over her head and in the black of the night she almost disappeared 

"Give me a boost" Su lin said to Korver

A wind swirled around Su lin and lifted her into the air and carried her over the tall fence she dropped to the ground and disappeared into the night

"We'll leave it to you" Trevor said with a smile as he stepped back looking at Korver


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2009)

_Marine Fortress_

Tatsu and Elza manage to take down most of the attacking monsters, but the marines keep sending more.

"Quatre Epee: Guillotine Goutte!" She slices down two more of the flying creatures with a vertical slash.

_Shin and Yumi's side of the fortress_


"What are these things?" Yumi asked. Her sword morphed into a rifle, and she shot at the source of the incoming enemy fire. 

"Dunno, but they're pissing me off!" Shin approached the gunners first, and cut them down with a Dual Squall.

"The all look alike..." Yumi commented. They seemed to have taken down all of the potentials, but there's no telling if there were more.

"At this point concealing ourselves is meaningless. We'll have to fight our way through now."

_Fortress Armory_

"Look Jessie, they have copies just like yours!" Cass pointed towards a group of potentials charging towards them, blades in hand.

By reflex Cass fired her handgun, hitting one in the head. Soon more of them came out of the armory, armed with rifles.

_Fortress Treasury_

When Rek and his group entered the treasury they found the place crawling with men who looked exactly alike. The potentials noticed Rek and the others, and surrounded them.

"This isn't good." 

_Fortress Chokepoint_

"What are these things?" Ruru saw a large mass of mishapen creatures charging towards the barricades. They were gunned down easily, but they kept on coming, and eventually they reached the barricade. Behind them a battalion of men who looked exactly alike were firing rifle shots at them, uncaring if any of the mutants got in the way.


_Matyr and Marcks' awesome adventure_

"All right, it's now or never!" Matyr and Marcks were standing next to a large cannon, both of them in rambo-like attire. 

"I don't know about this..." Matyr slapped Marcks, and stared him down.

"Listen to me, man! Aren't you sick and tired of being the butt of every cruel joke!? It's time we man up and kick ass! And once we do, people will finally see how awesome I am, and girls will flock to us like sheep!"

"Girls!?" Marcks imagined every woman on both crews surrounding them and worshipping their every action.

"LET'S GO!" The two climbed into the cannon, and were fired into the center of the marine forces.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2009)

"Lt. Commander Clemens, your men are awaiting your orders," Karl says with a smile.

Clemens nods, "Indeed Lieutenant..." she stares at the fortifications, thinking to herself. "I leave the outer defense in your capable hands," she tells Karl.  

Karl stares at her curiously, "And what about you?" 

"I will protect his Lordship *personally*," Clemens responds simply and she saunters off casually towards the unfinished manor with her hands clasped behind her back. 

Karl stares at her as she walks away. The war drums in the distance become louder as the natives approach.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 16, 2009)

-With Nolan and Kama-

Kama jumps away toward Dai.  "HEY!  GET BACK HERE~!" Kana yells whilst she shakes her fist.  "No."  He then throws his weight at Dai.  Then, from the corner of her eye, she sees an anchor being swung at her.  She ducks down onto the floor, as it breezes past her head.  "Phew!  That was close."
Nolan begins walking toward her.  "You know, a lady like yourself should stay at home."
"But its no fun that way~" she complains.
"It's not a matter of fun."  He swings his anchor again, but Kana takes out two swords, and blocks the blow, however, the weight of the attack did push her back a little.  "You'll get hurt."
"But that won't happen because we'll be cashin' in on your bounty soon.  BWAHAHAHAHA!" she stupidly began laughing.

Dai begins flipping back and bobbing back and forth, trying to evade Kama's quick attacks.
"You may be a pirate bounty hunter, but I bet you've never hunted for a NINJA!"  Another toss of his weight, crushing the bow attached to his left arm.
"Dammit!"  He continues moving back, evading the majority of Kama's attack before turning to Kana.  "Who the hell are these guys anyway!?
"Eh?"
"This ninja guy is only worth 5 million!"
"Only.... 5 million..."
"And I haven't even heard about the other guy!"
"Well, in my defense, I'm new."
"Dai!  A true warrior does not care about prizes or numbers, but the thrill of the fight!"  She points dramatically up into the air, and then quickly jumps as Nolan's anchor crashes where her feet once were.  "See!  This is fun~"

-Aboard the LTP's Ship-

Anax seemed quite jubilent telling one of his war stories while Belle looked slightly disgusted.  "... and then he says, 'I'd like to see you try.'  So, I pulled out his tooth, and used to it carve our a makeshift canoe and sail away!"
"That's.... horrifying."
He bends over laughing.  "SPARTATATATATATA!  Good times."
Bolt then groans and shuffles a bit in his hammock.  Belle quickly turns and kneels beside him.  He opens his eyes, and then sighs depressingly. 
"And I was having a sweet dream too..."
*BAM!*
Anax then walks over behind Belle.  "And you're a doctor!?"
Bolt quickly sits up, and turns to Anax in a defensive pose.  "What the hell is he doing here!?"  But before Belle could answer, he had a confused look on his face.  "And .... how did I end up here!?"
Anax stepped forward.  "Ahhh, I can answer that for you.  You-"
"You two got into a fight and he knocked you out!"
"What?" 
"You did that stupid thing where you go around, acting all high and mighty, and picked a fight with Anax over here.  Isn't that right, Anax?"  She turned to him and gave him an intense stare.
Bolt looked over at him with an arched eyebrow.  "Really?"
"Uhh... yes?  You _did_ bump into me without apologizing and-"
"Yeah, I remember that part, but I actually didn't feel like fighting at the time."  He puts his hand on his chin for a moment.  "Didn't I go into a pub or something after?"
"Yeah, and then-"
"Then you got into an argument and fought!  You're lucky Anax was kind enough to bring you back."
"Hmmmm, I guess that's what happened..."  He began rubbing the back of his head and then turned to Anax.  "Well, thanks I guess.  And sorry for causing all of this..."
"How about we duel as your apology?"
"NO!"
"Oh, come on."  He takes out his sword.  "Only til one of us draws blood first."  He lunges toward Bolt, but jumps away and starts running around.  
"Get away from me!"
"Only one fight, please!"
"YOU'RE CRAZY!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 16, 2009)

Shan stooped on the roof of a building opposite to the bar, with the amount of noise that came from the bar she knew without a doubt the pirates were in there. It was about mid day and the sun was in all it's glory in the sky, a drop of sweat dripped down her face.

"Now to find Dane" she said standing 

She looked down the street and saw Dane striding up the street, it seemed he'd already noticed her he waved to her. She jumped down and walked over to him

"Seems they are in the bar how do we get them out?" She asked him
"Throw a smoke bomb in the bar you take out the weaker ones i'll handle anyone that's still standing"
"You handle the runners" 
"Got it"
"I'm ready when you are" he said with a smile

Shan ran over to the bar and threw several smoke bombs inside there was a small explosion and smoke started streaming out the windows Shan jumped onto the roof and readied herself. Several men ran out of the bar coughing and doubled over she threw a few kunai with exploding notes into the cloud and there was an explosion several men lay on the ground moaning. It was a good plan anyone worthy of fighting Dane wouldn't be phased much by that explosion. Two men jumped out of the smoke

"Looks like the lowest bounty head got his bounty by association" Shan thought as she looked at a man with a scarred face lying on the ground

One of the men looked down the street at Dane and pulled out a sword from his waist. 

"_Janks get the lil gurl on da roof_" the man with the eyepatch said looking at Dane
"I'll get her capin" a man with several missing teeth said as he jumped and stabbed at her with a huge knife she grabbed his hand and jumped over hsi head and sent him running off the roof. She jumped off the roof and wigled her fingers as she dropped to the ground.

"_Looks like that lil girly has some moves_" the man with the eye patch said
"Lets go" Dane said

He unsheathed his sword and spun the sheath and stuck it into the holder on his back and assumed his stance. The man sprang forward and swung his sword but Dane's superior range was too much 

"Wolf's fang" Dane said as he stabbed the man's legs 

One strike was deflected but the other hit him and blood blossomed on the front of the man's pants. 

"You don't have time to stop and stare" Dane said
"Wolf's fang" Dane said and he stepped forward the man hopped back a few steps and smiled 

Back on Lintu Island

Shane lay on his back breathing hard his body felt sore

"Can I have a break please?" Shane begged
"You can have a break when you can make a weapon similar to you katars with bone" Suun said as he slammed the butt of his staff on the ground

Shane had been going at this for a while now, he was easily able to create the blade but it suddenly shot out when he tried to extend it from his forearm. That was the main reason Suun had his staff the first time he tried to make the katar the blades shot and it knicked Suun as he tried to dodge them. 

"GOOOO" Suun bellowed

Shane got to his feet and bone extended from the back on his hand and grew into a pointed blade the blade was still connected to the back of his hand

"I did it" Shane exclaimed as a staff crashed into his head he dropped to his knees and passed out
"He should have blocked that" Suun said shaking his head


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2009)

_Lost and Confused in a Maze..._
Annie quickdraws her revolvers and aims at the enemies, whoever they are, as they surround the gunslinger and her allies, once again whoever they are. 

"So uh hey.....[Insert character name here]...what are these things anyway?" Annie asks [Insert character name here]. 

Suddenly one of the enemies, whoever they may happen to be and we sincerely apologize if we just pissed them off for no reason, makes a move towards them and the rest follow suit, charging in at Annie and her comrades. Annie fans the hammer of her right revolver, and the loud golden gun makes a sound like rolling thunder every time it fires. She shoots rapidfire style, backing away to far range, aiming at their foes kneecaps. 

Annie laughs as she presses the triggers of her guns, "Hey just like old times eh.....[Insert character name here]!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2009)

_Outside the mysterious marine fortress_


The gray ship containing the cloaked figures still floated outside the fortress, its riders getting bored. 

"Why can't we simply climb the fortress?" The pink cloaked figure asked. 

"Because it is too tall, is it not so?" The one in the light purple cloak replied.

A small ship approaches the fortress, carrying a WG flag with them. 

Inside, a young man was taking a nap in a very comfortable bed. On the floor, an ostrich was asleep, snoring as it did so.

The two cloaked figures smiled. 

"Shall we attack this vessel?" The pink cloaked figure asked.

"Let us go then." The light purple cloaked figure revealed a serrated sword from his cloak.

The WG ship stopped next to the gray vessel. A crewman from the WG ship began to yell towards the cloaked figures. 

"Hey, any of you people know if you've seen a huge ship, really fancy and has a lot of guns? It's been spotted around here lately." 

The light purple cloaked figure grinned. "No, sir. But you should truly worry for your life now, is it not so?" 

The WG crewman didn't even have time to react as the purple cloaked figure jumped towards the WG ship and impaled the crewman. More WG officers went up to the deck, alarmed. 

"My turn!" The pink cloaked figure jumped towards the ship, revealing a spiked club. She swung the club towards another of the WG crewmen, crushing his skull.

Below deck the young man was awakened from his sleep. "What the crap is with all the noise!" Awake, the young man began to register the sounds more audibly, and registered them as screams.

"Wilder, get up." He told the Ostrich, who woke up as soon as the young man ordered. "Let's go see what's happening upstairs." 

The young man took a metal stick from under his pillow, and slowly approached the deck, his ostrich Wilder following close behind. 


Up deck the cloaked figures kill the rest of the crew with unhidden fervor, swinging their weapons wildly as they decapitated and crushed the WG officers.

"Oh sweet Oda." The young man was absolutely terrified. He had no way of escaping out of the ship. Still, he frantically looked around the area, and saw the giant marine fortress outside. He and his ostrich had one chance.

"Wilder, we're getting the crap out of here."He threw the metal stick towards the Ostrich, catching it in its beak. 

" Battle Beret!" The young man jumped towards his ostrich, shrinking in side and transforming into a red beret. Wilder catches his master-turned beret on his head perfectly. 

"O.K. We only have one shot at this. If we fail, you're going to end up as dinner and those guys would probably wear me for the rest of their lives." The voice seemed to come from the very tip of the beret.

"WARK!" Wilder said.

"Which is why you have to run as if Kizaru were chasing after you! Now are we going to save our necks or not!"

"Wark." 

"Good. Now let's get the hell out of here!" 

The two cloaked figures stopped their butchering when they see Wilder step out into the open.

"Ooh, dinner." The one in the pink cloak said. 

"Yes, is it not so?" The one in the light purple cloak waved his bloody sword around before approaching Wilder.

"Wark!" Wilder screamed, jumping up above them as high as his ostrich legs can. Fortunately the beret his master turned into seemed to have enhanced in speed, so much so that he jumped high enough to reach the other boat. Wasting no time, Wilder ran towards the tip of the cloaked figures' boat, and jumped as high as he can.

"NOW, WILDER! FLAP YOUR WINGS!"

"WARK! WARK!WARK!" Wilder flapped his wings as fast as he could, but an ostrich's wings were not meant for flight. The Ostrich and the beret he was wearing crashed into the water after a few seconds in the air. 

"That was wierd, is it not so?" The figure in light purple said. 

Wilder emerged from the water a distance away from the ship, his master's arms hugging his neck as tightly as possible. Both were drenched from having fallen into the water.

"Okay, this isn't so bad. At least we're safe from those psychos, right?" 

"Wark!" Wilder agreed. 

"Now all we have to do is find a way into the fortress, call Marieoja and we can all go home."

"Wark!"

The young man looked annoyed."What do you mean Lord Rek is here? He's not, we haven't even seen the Windy Dirge yet."

"Wark!" 

The young man sighed. "Fine, we'll search for him some more but you do the swimming." The young man turned back into a beret fixed on his Ostrich's head. 

"Wark!" With that, the young man and his Ostrich went out to find a way inside the fortress.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2009)

With Jason/Rex-

  Jason fell from the tree?s branch and rolled on the ground to put the flames out on his clothes. ?CAP! That be ridiculously reckless!? Rex shouts. ?Dorererereme? Rexless.? He chuckled to himself. ?It?s fine.? Jason stands up and watches the tree burn down into ashes. ?But how did a tree come to life.? He rubbed his neck. ?Grandlines an odd place.? Rex and Jason nod and walk away from the pile of ashes. A wind blows by and reveals a small tree figurine in the ashes. 

  Elsewhere-

  ?The tree was defeated too hmm.?  The shaded man in the chair rubs his chin. ?It seems we?re not dealing with some amateurs, Bookworm! Who are these guys.? A man with short black hair, a grey shirt and blue jeans looked up from a book. ?I don?t know, I haven?t seen them.? He answers. ?do we have any photo?s Painter?? He turned to a woman drawing a picture in a book. ?Yes sir.? She had a blue suit with white dress shirt on. ?Here.? Painter held up the image for Bookworm. ?Ah, Those guys? The one with the weird hat is the captain of the little tree pirates, the other is the musician. Bounties set at.. Jason Rodgers, 47million, Rex Hender, 28million.? 

  The man in the chair rubs his chin. ?Hmm, HQ didn?t inform us they would be here. But no matter, Ciphor pol 3 can handle any danger.? He nods. ?Our group will prove that we are more deserving then CP9.? ?But we are weaker then CP9 by a great margine.? Bookworm chimed in. ?THAT?S NOT WHAT?S IMPORTANT! WE HAVE THE GIRL!? he points to the corner, only to see an outline of where the girl once was. ?EH!? WHERE?D SHE GO!?? Painter held up a picture of the girl leaving the room. ?WHY DIDN?T YOU STOP HER??? 

  ?It wasn?t in my orders.? Painter comments. 



With the little girl-


"MMPH!" she ran through the fog, body wrapped in chain. Not knowing what direction was what, only knowing that she wanted to get away from CP3. "FIND THE GIRL DAMN IT!!!!" the words echoed from behind her, she was still to close to the base.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jun 16, 2009)

*The power of the Paper Paper Fruit! Tasks of an old friend completed!*

No matter where is what she ventured, Aika was not allowed even a single moment of peace. She was constantly being bothered, whether it was by random pass-bys saying a friendly greeting, or drunken pirates drooling all over her. They both annoyed her, and she wished that they would stop. High hopes were what she had.

She didn't care for his name, nor any of the other trivial things we was rambling on about. However...she was interested in a select few of the things he mentioned, namely the bits dealing with his ship and crew. So he belonged to the Blade Pirates? She'd never heard of them. That was a plus. Her interest was piqued as far as it had been in quite a long time. 

"Ever thought of being a pirate?" continued to circulate throughout her mind. While she had high hopes of finding a worthy vessel around town after she'd done all of her daily activities, now was not the time. It was probably going to be the only time this kind of opportunity presented its self to her though, and that made it much less convenient than she had first thought. She was going to have to pull out if she wanted to get anything done, much to her dismay, of course.

"By the sound of things...your crew is not very big, is it?" She questioned, not once removing her eyes from her book. Instead, she continued to scan the pages one-after-another, diving deeper and deeper in to the fictional world written on the pages. She was still quite aware of what was going on, and although it may not have seemed like it, she was devising a plan. She needed a small crew; they were give a point for that. She needed somewhere quiet to read; they were given a point for that. She also needed willing and able people; While she hadn't seen very much of what they could do, she also decided to give them a bonus point for that. Three points? They were on a roll.

"Alright." She said, placing the book firmly down on to her lap and tilting her head up towards the stranger. "I'll join you. However I have something to tend to before we leave... I hope you don't mind."

Aika stood up. She thought it wise to get everything else she had to do out of the way before she took off with this stranger. Her time on this island may have been cut short, but that was all she could do about it. 

Within a moments notice she had her head tilted back and her mouth wide open. She brought the book she'd been reading up to her lips, and then stuffed it effortlessly down her throat. She didn't cough, gag, or even laugh! She continued on with the act all the while a straight and serious expression was splashed across her face. She swallowed, released a small "ahem," and then moved to the side and through the hole in the wall. "You'd best stay there." 

When she'd been positioned in the middle of the street, she reached down and pulled an old piece of parchment from her back pocket. The paper was yellowed with age and stained with what might have been blood. She didn't know, and didn't care. It was the old mans after all, and what he did with all of the paper he had floating around his room was none of her concern.

The parchment fluttered in the wind as it was raised above her head. She held it there for a brief moment, and then released it. The wind carried and danced with it for a few moments, but then it erupted in to a shimmering ball of blinding light. What was to come would bring hell upon this town. 

Without having even realizing it, most of the townfolk would have lost their very souls to the "magic" of that one piece of parchment. It shone with a holy light, and from that light stemmed countless hands which reached in to the souls of all of the towns inhabitants, including Aika herself. If they were not strong enough to resist the lights will, their very life would be dragged from their bodies and sucked down in to the endless void of light. All of this only lasted a few moments, but to those whom lost their battle against the light--those who's will faltered, and whom were unsure of theirselves of their desire to live--it would have felt like an eternity of hell had swept them by.

After the ritual had been completed, and you'd been curious (and foolish enough) to pay close attention to the piece of parchment, what would more often than not be noticed first was that now a once blank page was covered in the names of men, women, and children alike. 

Aika tucked the page away in to the recesses of her clothing, then turned to cast a quick glance to the wasteland of a town. 

"I have another accomplice besides yourself." She said. "This is the power of his Devils Fruit: Paper. Rather...there seems to be more to it than that, but that was all that I had been told. He likes a good book as much as myself, you know...but just finds it hard to get the right inspiration to come up with a compelling cast of characters. I thought I would help him out."

She'd decided to give young Derrick a tad bit of info regarding her "personal" life. After all, she was going to be traveling with them for a while, so it was best to just make the best of things. 

There was nothing else to do. She'd gathered the characters, read a few chapters from her book, and beat up a few pirates who were now (thanfully)  "departed." For the moment  that may have been before Derrick emerged, she held her finger lightly against the parchment, brushing it gently with her finger.

"I'll understand if you're dead. It means this just wasn't meant to be." she called back to the young man. "Though if you live, then please hurry...this place is beginning to bore me already."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2009)

_With The Angel Pirates... _
The grateful villagers usher the Angel Pirates into town like conquering heroes. Bright sunshine filters down upon them all from a blue sky, where there was once a giant cloud of ash. The Volcano looms high in the distance but she no longer bellows smoke as she did before. Somehow Eddy's timely intervention had relieved the volcano of much of its pressure. 

"This is really unnecessary," Mathias tells the town's chief. 

"Nonsense!" You fellows saved untold lives and brought sunshine back to this island after untold years!" he retorts. 

"I DECLARE A FEAST IN HONOR OF OUR NEW FRIENDS!" he declares boldly. The townsfolk all nod in assent and clap. 

"A feast eh? Well I certainly won't complain about that," Mathias replies. 

"Damn right you won't!" Eddy adds with a laugh. 

Helen smiles as several children jump around her asking to see her sword. She's happy to note that several of them are girls. "I'll show you some tricks later!" she promises them before splitting off on her own, and heading up the road that leads to the dormant volcano.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 16, 2009)

With Shin and Yumi

The two finished up on this latest bunch of clones and then marched on, soon they stumbled on a circular room.Yumi remembered seeing this on the map that Ruru had stolen earlier, this room was only minutes away from the Command Centre.Across of them, next to the exit, were six more clones seated.These ones had an air of arrogance about them, and instead of the cheap mass produced weaponry the Potentials had been carrying they were carrying high tech weaponry that seemed to incorporate dials.

"So we are supposed to kill them now or something?"One of the elites asked, he was the first to get up."I guess so, this is the first time I've heard of targets surviving the first two waves."Which wasn't really that surprising, this was only the fifth time that this test had been performed, only recently they had received the fortress since the years before these promotion tests were performed in the Purple Division's HQ back on Nihon.There it went differently, due to the targets usually being Nihon's troublemakers, criminals and rebels.

"Enough with the chit-chat, let's have some fun."Another Elite stood up, as he finished his sentence his eyes started glowing, one by one the other's eyes did the same.Without any further warning they rushed Yumi and Shin.Each elite was armed with a rifle and a sword, though the dials that were incorperated in the weapons differed.

Three Elites rushed towards Shin, the remaining three went after Yumi.The first slashed at him with a sword, the weapon was glowing bright red trough the use of a Heat Dial.Shin managed to block it with one sword, and was just fast enough to block the attack made by the second Elite.He too slashed at him but right before contact he activated the Electric Dial that coated the blade with electricity.

As the blade struck against Shin's Demo-Nisshu Dusk the current coursed trough the blade and then trough Shin, who's muscles locked up by the attack.Perfectly in synch with each other the two took one step aside and out of nowhere the third Elite showed up who used his rifle mounted Flame Dial to blast Shin at point blank.The flame blast sent Shin flying, after skipping across the room several times he finally slowed down, rolling to a stop while his clothes were still smoldering.

Yumi was having a hard time as well, she created a small wall that blocked one of the Elites, but the other two jumped over it and struck at her with the Electric Dial charged swords.She too was stunned by the electricity and the third Elite used his Jet Dial rifle to blast her away.As she sliding across the room the other two had started their run even before the gunner had fired his rifle.They were perfectly positioned to finish her off with the next strike of their weapons and so leaped towards her with their weapons raised high in the air.

With Alph, Ruru, Anglora 

They were still leading the combined forces of their crews, assisting their less powerful subordinates by taking down clones and marines.They had been winning the battle, their numbers were close to those of the marines coupled with the clones but these three seasoned pirates made the difference.

That was until two squad of Elites showed up, Commander Nova had enough of this, he would be damned if they lost the fortress on his watch.Two of his rivals' batches of clones had succesfully, under the command of those two rivals, completed their tests while Nova's batch were the first that had let the targets come up all the way to Elites.Maybe it had been too ambitious to take on both pirate crews at once.

Sending in the Elites was a desperate move, the whole point of this test was to promote Potentials to Elites and weed out the weakest Potentials and Rejects.This test had proven to be an utter and complete failure, not a single Potential turned out to be ready for promotion and they were losing men fast.
If the Elites couldn't turn the battle around for them he would have to step in himself, he would never survive the disgrace.He'd be the joke of the Purple Division Commanders.

The twelve Elite level clones showed up at the Fortress' choke point.All three of the pirates could sense they were different and so they charged them.They immediately responded with Dial boosted rifle fire, pillars of fire and air blasts were fired at them and the Anglora and Alph fired back with "Hibana no stream!""8 Gun Salute!"Sparks and pillars of flame, born from Alph's own use of Dials (Gas from a Flavor dial ignited by a Flame dial) crashed into the other projectiles.

"Beetle Dash!"Ruru launched himself into two Elites, they countered with Heat Dial blades but were pushed back by the momentum, Ruru gritted his teeth as the heat coursed trough his horn.Electricity Dial blades were swung at him him, while the gunners prepared to launch another volley.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2009)

Helen stands at the summit of the formerly active volcano, now nothing more then a glorified mountain, gazing out at the vast panorama before her. Her long golden hair flutters about her face as a strong but pleasant breeze swirls about the mountainside. From this high up she can see the town far in the distance like a tiny dot and she places the town within her thumb and forefinger, imagining that its small enough to fit within her grasp. Helen grins slightly imagining the feast that's underway, and no doubt Eddy and the others stuffing themselves but her grin quickly vanishes. 

She shifts her gaze from the town and turns towards a large jagged rock almost as big as a car. The rock was spewed forth from within the earth during the eruption. It gleams like silver, and veins of metal criss cross down its surface in all directions. Helen stares blankly at the metal deposits within the rock. 

"Why can't I cut you?" Helen asks.  

She draws her cursed blade and points it at the rock. The swordswoman remembers how she tried to cut those iron cannonballs with her attack but failed. 

"Why can't I cut you?" she asks again before closing her eyes and breathing deeply, trying to slow her heart beat and quiet her mind.

_Anything can be cut....everything breathes,_ she tells herself. It's what her father used to tell his students. Helen grips the handle of her blade tightly, funneling her inner power into the sword. 
_
You're not ready for this...._a little voice in the back of her head tells her. 

_So?_ Helen responds inwardly. 

*"PHOENIX SONG!"* Helen yells as she slashes at the metal in the rock. There's a loud clang of metal on metal and suddenly a powerful spark of black energy erupts from the collision flinging Helen backwards.   

_1 Year ago...
"You're gonna kill yourself lady!" the old sword dealer tells Helen. "What you got there is a cursed blade. You don't want to fuck with those things trust me!" 

Helen holds the Nidai Kitetsu in her hands, the ebony wash at the edge of the blade gives it a dark aura. "It's perfect I'll take it!" she says with an eager smile. 

"Didn't you hear what I told you Miss. That sword has killed all of its previous owners and it always manages to return to this shop without fail!" 

Helen shakes her head, "I'm going to the top with this blade," she responds. 

"The only place you're going with that sword is to see God...cause' you'll be dead and buried....or worse!" he retorts. 

"Then I'll say hello to God for you before I cut him," she replies with a devil may care grin and walks out of the sword shop with a spring in her step. _

_Right here right now..._
Helen lays unconscious on the ground. A pool of blood seeps out of a gash wound on the side of her head. Her sword lays idly beside her, its edge covered in her blood and radiating a dark aura.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 16, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"Ok Tetra" Marc said looking at her weary form sprawled out on the deck. "It would appear you have skating under control" Marc continued, "but your step off and air drag move could use some work." Tetra nodded weakly from the deck. "You know we should really name this shit so its easier to talk about" Marc said musing to himself. "At any rate, decreasing air drag around you and increasing the friction between you and surfaces will be useful in the obstacle course" Marc said pulling Tetra to her feet with his gravity. "So do it again and get it fucking right" Marc said observing Tetra as she focused on her power.

*With Korver*

"How unsightly" Korver said as the guards charged at him. Korver pointed his hand at the head guard his hand mimicking a gun. He mimicked the motion of firing a gun and air bullet escape his fingers and blasted the man backward. "Too weak" Korver said disappointed. "Lets just get this over with shall we?" Korver said his hands crossed in front of him like revolvers. Korver spread his legs shoulder width apart and drew his hands up in front of him releasing a stream of air bullets. As the forward wave began to get blasted away one by one more began to rush from the sides and behind. Korver leapt into the air allowing a few breezes to carry him to a free area. "Too many" Korver mused his eyes scanning the crowd in front of him. Korver placed his hands in front of him as if holding an invisible ball. Molding the air in front of him he quickly made a massive ethereal hammer and swung it hard clearing out a line of men in front of him. Drawing his hand back again another row of men went flying. "Not efficient enough" Korver said thinking about the best way to deal with everyone at once.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 16, 2009)

-Aboard the LTP's Ship-

Anax conitnues chasing Bolt around the room, until Belle steps in and bangs them both in the head.
"CUT IT OUT!"
The two begin rubbing their head.
"DAMMIT!  I'VE ALREADY BEEN HIT IN THE HEAD ONCE TODAY!"
"That is quite the arm you have.  Comparable to our young Spartanian boys."
"Uhhhh... thanks?"
He begins gathering his things and heads for the door.  "Well, I guess I should make my leave."
"You don't have to leave.  I should really be thanking you."
"You're welcome, but I should really get going.  I have a mission to complete."
"Well, okay."  He walks out and shuts the door.  "Thanks again."

Its silent for a moment and Belle turns to Bolt.
"That guy is a FREAK!"
"What makes you say that?"
"Did you not see him chasing me around the frickin' room!?"
"Hey, he brought you back safe and sound."
"HE BEAT ME UNCONSCIOUS!"  He then calms down and thinks for a moment.  "That, and I think he was lying about what actually happened.  I seem to remember something about trying to find something and then everything going black."
Belle gets nervous, not wanting Bolt to remember what he had done, and then quickly decides to change the subject.  "The others!"
"What?"
"Some bounty hunters were trying to capture us earlier, and we Nolan and Kama with them.  They were somewhere near the town square."
"Really!?  Dammit, I miss out all the fun!"  He quickly grabs his sai and runs out, leaving Belle and Eve in the room together.

"Why didn't you tell him?" she calmly asks.
"I..... I don't know.  I guess I'm afraid of how he'd take it.  I can only imagine the stress he's under.  Its probably why his mind blocked that memory.  I mean, Jason and Rex leaving was hard enough... now Razortooth?"
Eve gets up angrily.  "That buffoon didn't care about Jason leaving at all!  He left without a moment's hesitation, abandoning him!"
"Not many people know this about Chris, but he gets attached to people pretty easily.  That, and he tries to bottle any emotions that he feels would make him look weak."  Eve continues her hardened gaze.  "You weren't there, but when he read that letter, for a brief moment, I could see a combination of despair and fear in his eyes.  Yes, he covered it with that idiotic grin of his, but for that split second, he was lost.  And the only reason we're on this island is so he can try and ease everyone's, as well as his, pain."
"Is there any point to this story?"
"No.  Not really."  She begins to make her way to the door, before stopping as she was turning the doorknob.  "Just know that Chris means well.  He knows he's not cut out to be captain.  He'll do his best to try and protect us, but right now, he needs my help.  And I need to make sure he doesn't get hurt."  She walks out and closes the door, leaving Eve and Sparky in the room.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2009)

Four "Elites" confront Annie as she snipes down a fodder clone.** Two of them charge at her, wielding sabers. The remaining two clones stand back and aim rifles at her. 

She ducks fast and rolls away as they fire at her. The two sword wielding clones move in on her, slashing at her as she rolls. Annie reflexively reaches towards her belt to grab the Tanto that Shin had given her but its not their.

"Dang it! Why'd that meathead take away my Tanto!" she yells. Of course forgetting that she had given it back to him while she was in a bad mood. As a clone slashes vertically at her, she sidesteps it and then changes levels, executing a spinning footsweep from the floor. The clone overreaches his strike and tips over, slashing at the metal floor accidentally. Suddenly electricity sparks along the metal of the floor and radiates towards Annie. 

She leaps away just before an electrical arc hits her toes. "Where the hell you get a dial from fella?" she asks him but she has no time to wait for a response as the second swordsman moves in on her, his sword glowing red hot. Simultaneously the clone riflemen reload and fire at her.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 16, 2009)

*Kracken Island*

Karl watched as Clemens walked into the mansion, he turned to head over to the walls and heard the drums getting louder and louder. He raised his hands and chains flew from his sleeves accompanied a soft chink and they bit into the ledge at the top of the wall and pulled him up. When he go to the top of the wall the men looked at him.

"Make ready to defend this position" he said in a commanding voice

There was a resounding roar from the men. He looked around and noticed there were several piles of rocks on top the wall, the construction workers apparently gave them some materials to protect the wall from climbers. All in all they should be alright they held the high ground and superior weapons.

"I want squad one and that group of construction workers to keep the rocks coming"
"Squad two will be the firing squad"
"Squad three will go over and assist Tsubaki and protect our back"
"You have your orders marines"

There was a resounding unified *YES SIR* and the men ran to where they were sent. Tsubaki stood in her watch tower and saw the group of men approaching her location, she touched her wooden tower and rungs grew out of the wood in a short time a man stood next to her and gave her his orders. 

"Do what you think is best" Tsubaki said

She didn't know much about what they should do, she figured they would best know how to direct themselves

"You are in charge of these men" Tsubaki said to the man
"Yes ma'am" he said as he climbed down

The drums were getting louder it was about to start

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Fire watched as Marc and Tetra trained, given Tetra's new power she knew she wouldn't be able to win the obstacle course but she would definitely make sure Tetra won. She looked over to see Simo doing what looked like a dance with his gun blades it seemed he had taken the weapons and totally made them his own. Fire decided to do a little spar with him since she hadn't done any weapon training in some time she had been trying to get accustomed to the new weight she had to carry around. She was quickly getting accustomed to it though much faster than the original ones. She walked over to him and he opened his eyes just as she reached to him. 

"What's up?" he said with a smile
"Can you help me out?" Fire asked
"I need a sparring partner" she said with her hands clasped in front of her face
"Sure I wanted to test something out also" Simo said as he ran off
"Where are you going?" Fire asked
"I'll be back in a minute" he said as he disappeared below deck

He returned a few minutes later

"I made some paint rounds for sparring" Simo said smiling
"They sting like a bitch if they hit you though"

Fire smiled

"That sounds like incentive to not get hit" Fire said bouncing on the balls of her feet
"Lets go" Simo said taking what seemed to be a defensive stance

*With The Angel Pirates*

Nicobi looked around the room as usual he couldn't eat while watching Eddy stuff him face. He saw Mathias trying to make Eddy eat slower and he was failing. Sanya was talking to a bunch of girls her age and they seemed to be hanging on her every word going into fits of giggles every few minutes, he noticed Helen was missing he put some food on a plate and walked outside to see if she was there. There was a boy sitting on the step

"Did you see a blond woman with a sword son" Nicobi said
"_She didn't come with you guys, I saw her headed up the mountain_" The boy said
"Help me here" Nicobi said 

He went inside and got a clean piece of cloth and put some bread in it and wrapped it up

"Put this on my horn" Nicobi said to the boy
"_Your hor..._" the boy started to say 

Nicobi turned into a Rhino and the boy jumped

"Come on" Nicobi said and the boy jumped again

The boy hung the cloth on his big horn and Nicobi set off to look for Helen. He could easily follow her trail, the mountain wasn't overly steep he made it up the mountain in almost no time. He suddenly smelt blood and there was something else, it felt evil. He broke into a run when he started moving like this he couldn't easily change direction there was a huge boulder in front of him he lowered his horn and knocked the boulder over his head, he could hear it tumbling down the mountain behind him. 

He saw Helen lying in a pool of blood, a huge gash on her head. He blond hair stained crimson, he turned into a human form and grabbed the cloth as it fell. He emptied the bread onto the ground and dusted the crumbs off the cloth. He looked at the gash on her head and shook his head. He tore a few strips from the edge of the cloth and use the cloth to apply pressure to the wound he then tightly bound the cloth in place with the strips of cloth. She had lost a lot of blood, he picked up her sword and sheath it and stuck it in his belt. He went Hybrid point so her could easily carry her back to the village without shaking her too much. He hurried down the mountain toward the village trying to not bounce around too much it was harder on two legs he thought. 

Some time later he burst into the room with her in his hands. He looked around as everyone watched him in shock

"WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR!?" He roared
"HELP HER"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2009)

The rest of the crew rise to their feet and stare in shock at Helen's state. Several villagers rush out the door. "We'll get a doctor!" one of them exclaims.

"What happened to her?" Eddy asks, narrowing his eyes in anger and balling up his fists. Ready to go after whoever may have hurt her. 

Nicobi shakes his head as he clears off a table and lays Helen on it. "I don't know. I just found her like this up in the mountain. I think it was an accident," he responds, glancing down at Helen's sword which is still attached to his belt. 

Mathias walks towards Helen and stares at her pale face, the cloth that Nicobi wrapped around her wound is already soaked a deep crimson. "We need a doctor now!"   

"Hold your horses big fella!" a man responds. A short middle aged fellow wearing half moon spectacles, and carrying a black doctors bag, walks through the door. "Name's Doc Willoby. Just got finished checking up on Martin's horses. Here let me see the situation!" he exclaims, looming over Helen and opening up his bag. 

"Horses?!" Mathias asks, "We need a Doctor not a vet!"  

The doctor waves a dismissive hand towards Mathias, "Ah Horses, pigs, chickens, Giraffes, Humans....what's the fuckin' difference!"  he opens each of Helen's eyes and flashes a light at them. "Interesting..." Then he carefully undoes the makeshift bandage that Nicobi had wrapped around Helen's head. He examines the gash and nods. "She's lost a lot of blood, and she may have incurred a massive concussion," he turns towards Nicobi. "Goddamn son what happened to her? Its like someone or something literally drained the blood out of her." 

"I'm not sure" Nicobi responds but he has some ideas. The doctor shakes his head, "Well we need to get her to my place asap so I can stitch up that gash!"   Suddenly Helen stirs slightly and she opens her eyes. 

"Ugh.....I'm fine," she groans weakly. 

"Well pinch my nose and call me Oda!" the Doctor exclaims in surprise as Helen awakens. 

"I've got to go back to training," and she attempts to get back to her feet with all the elegance of a sailor trying to regain his sea legs. "Helen you need to lay back down," Mathias tells her but she ignores him and stares at her cursed sword which is clipped to Nicobi's belt. "Come here you traitor, I'm gonna teach you some manners!" Helen snarls at the sword like a crazy person. She takes one step towards Nicobi but then her eyes flutter and she tips over to the floor. Thankfully, Nicobi quickly catches her before she can fall. 

"Yeah she's definitely got a concussion, talkin to swords like a crazy person!" the Doctor states. 

"Lead the way to your office," Nicobi tells the Doctor. 
_
An hour later... _
Doc Willoby walks out of his operating room and greets several of Helen's crewmembers who sit in the waiting room. "I patched her up. Thankfully the girls got the constitution of a horse. A good days rest and she should be back on her feet," he tells them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2009)

Eve sighs and looks at sparky, the bird seems to be cleaning under it's wing. "Everythings wrong sparky." she comments. "Jason and i were supposed to stay together... he promised.." A tear welled up in her eye. "Now that stupid bolt is captain... and Belle is trying to make him seem deep and upset that jason left... " Eve holds up a small mask charm in her hand, then clutches it tightly. "No one can understand what pain my heart is feeling sparky.. Jason saved me from the anger... from the lonliness... no one understands me like him...." She let a tear fall to the wooden floor. "Damn it...." 

With Jason/Rex-

"So cap..." Rex and Jay walked silently through the fog. "Why did ya chose ta leave Bolt in charge?" He asked. "Bolt is an idiot, he's rash, he's brash and he can't help but get in trouble." Jason turns to rex and then shows a large smile. "Doesn't that sound like a pirate captain?" He chuckled. "Heh, i suppose some might be tinkin that." Rex laughed. "But, Bolt has another side Rex. He's got a good heart and a will to do the right thing.. I'm sure he'll be a good captain to the crew.""What'll you do about eve?" Jason just sighed. "I've left her a message too. But it's harder to find then a paper on a desk." He smiled. "I've hidden it in the things i treasure most."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2009)

_With Annie_

" Dials? Strange... I've heard they only exist in Skypea."

Rek remembered reading an article about dials, and how each one had a special ability. Several of the elites rushed Rek, firing off flame dials at him.

Rek dodges the attack, and fires off a shot from his pistols. He notices a group of clones readying to attack Annie.

"Jun! Take out the riflemen!" Jun charges towards the riflemen and begins to spin, creating a miniature whirlwind that knocks away the riflemen.

"Steel Suit." The elites wielding flame dials freeze with their clothes being turned to steel, allowing Rek to land a head shot on each of them.

Another elite rushes him, this one with a saber. Rek sidesteps the attacker, but finds himself in the line of fire of several riflemen. "Sweetstuff Counter!" They fire their bullets, but when they reach Rek the ammunition transformed into cotton candy. 

"I can keep keep them from shooting us if you two can finish them off quickly!" He yells, staying in one place. Sweetstuff counter was only useful in blocking projectiles, and Rek had to stay in one place for it to be effective.

Wasting no time Jun gives one of the elites an uppercut, following it up with a jab to the gut. Another clone attacks Jun from the back, singing her clothes with a flame dial. They fire more bullets, but Rek's ability allows him to turn them into candy before they even hit.

_With Anglora and Alph_

Ruru pierced through the Elite formations, transforming back into hybrid mode and striking at every living thing with his fists.

"Core Ripper!" His fist connects with an impact dial, sending both his enemy and Ruru flying back. 

"These strange weapons..they're just like that time Skypea!"

_With Jessie and Cass_

Cass was firing at every clone she saw, making sure that none of them went near her.Sogegan was active, and she was emptying her gun with every volley she unleashed.

"It's a really good time to get out your sisters, miss Jessie!" Cass had little understanding of Jessie's power, mistaking her clones for twin sisters.

_With Tatsu and Elza_

A third battalion attacked, these ones firing bursts of lightning towards Tatsu and Elza.

"Six-Epee: Boucher Couper!" Elza flew down at the center of the elite battalion and slashed away at everything in sight. Some of the elites attacked her with sabers armed with flame dials, but Elza managed to keep them away using bursts of flame. Tatsu landed next to Elza, the two of them now fighting back to back.

"Ready?" Tatsu asked.

"Ready." Elza replied, and the two of them unleashed a burst of flame engulfing their attackers.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 17, 2009)

With the Angel Pirates
Mathias eagerly waits outside the door of the medical house awaiting the weird doctor to diagnose Helen. Mathias had injuries as well, but he wasn't particularly concerned about himself at the moment. His nakama was in more pain than he was and he'd lend his full attention to the matter. When the doctor appeared and told that Helen would be alright, it felt as if a great stress was lifted from his shoulders.

Mathias went and took a seat, sighing greatly. "I'd like for us to leave as soon as possible so not to lose time, but it appears as if all of us will need some time to rest up and regain our strength. I suppose we'll be staying here for another day or two." Mathias foreshadowed. 

"You guys are free to stay here as long as you need! After all, who wouldn't be tired after battling a volcano and holding off a horde of marines?!" The town's mayor said with a laugh. "Can't argue there." Mathias said as he started laughing as well.

_"THIS ISN'T GOOD!"_ One of the townsfolk came running up to the mayor with a troubled expression on his face. _"A MARINE SHIP IS HEADED DIRECTLY TOWARDS HERE!"_ The man said as he fell to his knees. Everyone looked towards the bay to confirm the man's story. It was indeed true. A marine ship was heading towards the island at full speed. 

Eddy forced himself to his feet with great difficulty and stared at the marine ship. "We aren't that tired that we can't kick some more marine ass!" Eddy said with gusto. "Probably just late reinforcements." Mathias said as he also got to his feet. "This shouldn't take long."

Onboard the Marine Ship
Lt. Commander Rago stood at the head of the ship eager to arrive at the island. Yingoru and Boyang along with the 25 expertly trained marines by Rago himself, stood behind him at the ready with their hands at their sides. 

"Aye! At the ready! Charge in and capture those pirates immediately after arriving." Rago said in a dominating voice. "Question: Can I kill them? You know, the bounty poster does say dead OR alive. I think I'll take the or." Yingoru said with a devilish grin. 

Rago turned his head and glared at Yingoru out the corner of his eye. "Aye! Capture them alive Yingoru. Alive." Rago said. "Can I at least leave them barely alive?" Yingoru asked. "Aye! I don't see how else you could capture anyone without first beating them into the point where they're barely alive...... so yes, that's acceptable." Rago said as he narrowed his eyes on the island.

Boyang silently anticipated the oncoming battle. It'd be his first real mission a a marine now and he didn't want to disappoint Rago. The ship would be docking in about 5 minutes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2009)

The middle of an intense skirmish between Taskforce Absolute Justice and a tribe of cannibal natives. Garrick smashes a native by the throat, pinning him against a tree. "Die you flesh eating cannibal scum!" Garrick growls. 

As he's about to jab his right thumb into the savage's right eye suddenly he feel something vibrate in his coat pocket.

*Beru! Beru! Beru! Beru!*

"FUCK!" Garrick dodges a poison spear, he looks at the savage who he holds by the throat. "Hold on one second!"  With his free hand, Garrick reaches into his coat pocket and takes out his baby den den mushi. 

"WHAT IS IT. I'M BUSY YOU KNOW?!" he growls into the snail.

A nervous voice responds on the other end, *"Sir you asked us to notify when they made a move....and well they just did it seems."* 

"OH THEY DID DID THEY?!" Garrick muses. Suddenly a Native throws a Tomahawk at Garrick but he slaps it away with his free brass knuckled hand. "Put me through with him!" As he waits for the operator to transfer him he looks at the Native still struggling to free himself from Garrick's grip. Garrick grins at him, "This is important I'm sure you'll understand!" 
*
"I've patched you through sir. You can leave a message."* the voice on the den den mushi responds. 

Garrick nods, "Good!" He raises the den den mushi to his mouth as a bomb goes off close by. "Hey Lt. Commander Rago, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! This is Captain Zane Garrick, leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, protege of Admiral Akainu, and the hero of the Marines!" he quickly ducks a stray bullet.  

"What the fuck are you doing muscling in on my turf huh?! You and your little butt buddies better leave the big time Pirates to professionals like me. AND WHAT KIND OF NAME IS EXTREME MARINE SQUADRON ANYWAYS!?!? What the fuck are you some kind of comic book super hero team?! Just stay the fuck out of our turf!" 

Garrick looks back at the Native in his grip and headbutts him in the face, cracking the tree that the man is pinned against in half.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 17, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates*

Nicobi walked over to the house they were everyone had been eating to get his weapons, it seemed there would be more fighting. He was exhausted from fighting the hordes of marines then walking up that mountain and back down with Helen and worst of all he still hadn't eaten

"I hope there is no one too strong on that boat" He said under his breath as the boat drew closer

*Tetran Island, General Alfonzo's Mansion*

Su lin ran black cloak flapping behind her, she moved so fast by the time anyone heard the flapping or caught a glimpse of her they were already as good as dead by needle. She utilized her knowledge of acupuncture to paralyze as her disease took effect. Each needle was coated with a virus, once they touched her body they became infected. She threw a few exploding needles at the door knob and the door blew open just before she ran through it. 

The main hall was full of men who turned and aimed weapons at her but she jumped into the air and sprayed needles everywhere. She spun her body a swirl of black and silver death. She grabbed onto the railing and continued to run through the manor. She knew exactly where to go, she'd met with the general here quite a few times. She sprinted down a hall jamming needles into necks as she passed, she threw a few exploding needles into the lock and it blew up with a small explosion. She jumped and kicked the door open she slid to a stop in front a desk with a man sitting behind it. He was clapping and had a huge smile on his face

"Good work" Alfonzo said with a smile on his face
"Lets get to the point" Su lin said as she pulled her hood back
"You know why I'm here"
"Give me what I want and i'll be gone" she said breathing hard
"Part of winning is knowing when to lose"
"You know the world Government doesn't hold us in high regard"
"They enemy of your enemy..." Alfonzo said with a smile

He got to his feet and walked over to a safe he put in the combination and pulled out two sets of plans

"The super soldier research and the weapon plans" Alfonzo said with a smile
"Maybe the Makaosu can do better with them than we did"

Su lin walked forward and took the plans from him. She quickly jammed a needle in his neck and shoulder. He looked at her his face turning white

"It's the antibodies for the disease the soldiers in your barracks and in your manor are infected with, if they are treated in 3 days they'll make a 100% recovery"
"Why?" Alfonzo said in a confused tone
"If the World Goernment get wind of this attack i'm sure they'll try to attack in your weakened state"
"The enemy of your enemy" Su lin said as she tucked the plans into her cloak and pulled up the hood.

As she ran down the corridors she head the generals voice over a loud speaker

"FULL RETREAT" boomed everywhere at once

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Fire lunged forward at Simo and He neatly parried the attack, they both used their real weapons. Fire figured since Simo used his real weapons she should also. He easily kept up with her movements his body was getting better at using the knowledge from his mantra to protect himself. She got behind his guard a few times but for the most part he was becoming very good with the gun blades. After what seemed like a long time of Fire going full tilt attack and Simo defending he blocked a downward stab aimed at his shoulder with one blade and a sideways stab at his ribs with the other blade. He pulled the trigger Fire heard the gun cocking and as the hammer hit home she moved her body and grunted in pain as a bullet hit her shoulder and splattered. She jumped back and there was a loud clatter on the deck, Simo had been smiling but his expression changed when he eyes fell on a weight belt lying on the deck. 

He reacted immediately to block a flurry of attacks, the attacks themselves weren't faster but Fire got into position for the attacks much quicker. He was able to at least defend himself albeit clumsily. He used his mantra to figure where Fire would be and shot simultaneously with both guns the bullets hit something with a loud splat and he realized her cheeks were splattered with paint and so where the blades of her knives. She had apparently blocked them. She flipped back onto the mast and Simo heard the sound again except this time he heard it twice he looked and just caught a glimpse of Fire as she sprung from the mast with a pair of weights on the ground

"Oh shit!" Simo exclaimed

He closed his eyes and depended solely on the mantra, without his eyes to confuse his brain with extra sensory information he was still barely able to keep up with Fire. To someone like him it seemed she was attacking from several places at once. He wasn't very fast, his first reaction was top notch but he just didn't have to speed to block all of the attacks. He tried again his eyes still closed. He shot three times with both guns. Fire jumped into the air and he heard the sounds again. This time the attack came faster than he could react, he felt the knives at his neck and heard Fire breathing hard

"You are all out" Fire breathed
"You lose"

Simo pulled the trigger and a bullet hit her in the stomach, she staggered backwards and he opened his eyes and smiled at her

"Now I'm all out" he said looking at her surprised face
"You would have killed me had that been a real fight though, I don't think you'd have stopped with just touching someone else" Simo said
"How?" Fire asked rubbing her stomach
"When I shoot, I shoot both guns simultaneously" 
"You know that"
Fire nodded
"The first shot I took I only used one gun" he said smiling
Fire Laughed
"You got me" She said breathing hard
"Thanks" She said as she walked over and put the weights back on in the order she took them off
"I wonder if she knows how much faster she has gotten" Simo thought to himself as he holstered his gun blades


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2009)

Doc Willoby locks the door to the room where Helen currently rests. Sanya is just about to go to help fight off the Marines but then she notices him. He walks towards his desk and unlocks a steel drawer at the bottom, revealing a twelve gauge shotgun and two boxes of shells. He pulls out the weapon and loads it. 

"Um what are you doing?" she asks him.  

The Doc opens another drawer at his desk and pulls out a bottle of whiskey, slamming it on the desk. "Why protectin' my patient of course. I'd do the same for any giant Panda Bear or purple striped Zebra that I've examined in the past." he tells her in an obvious tone. He sits back in his chair with his Shotgun leveled towards the front door and pours himself a glass of whiskey. He offers some to Sanya but she shakes her head. 
_
Whoah this old guy is weird!_ Sanya thinks to herself. "But I thought Doctor's are supposed to heal people?" she asks him.

He nods, "Damn tootin. I'll shoot 'em and then heal 'em!"  

Sanya shakes her head, "Anyway you probably won't need to fight. My friends are pretty strong like you saw before and I'm no slouch either!" she says proudly spinning a jet dial around in the palm of her right hand. 

"Heh well that was then and this is now Missie. One minute you're the hero and the next you're the zero. I've seen it happen all the time," the Doc replies as Sanya walks out the door to help confront the Marines. In the next room over Helen dreams in her sleep. Blissfully unaware of what's happening outside.

*With Clemens...*
The Lt. Commander stands in front of the nobleman, Germanicus, and bows towards him, briefly flashing him a bit of her cleavage. "Do not worry my lord. I will protect you even it costs me my life!" she proclaims. 

"You are damn right you will!" he replies in a haughty tone. "If my manor so much as receives a scratch of damage, heads will roll!!!" 

"Why of course sir," she replies with another respectful bow, flashing him again for a brief second and smiling at him. 

"Er are you married by any chance Commander?" Germanicus asks Clemens suddenly as if he's seeing her in an entirely different light. Clemens shakes her head, "No my lord. If I may be so bold...are you?"  Germanicus laughs and nods, "Yes I have 56 wives," he replies matter of factly as if this is quite normal. 

"I wouldn't mind adding another as a matter of fact. My 34th wife has become something of a lazy nag and I think I shall execute her," he tells Clemens with a smirk. Before Clemens can respond the sound of battle erupts from the fortifications. A phalanx of Marine's and guards surround the Nobleman protectively. 

Clemens takes the lead and stands ready for any attack. Unbeknownst to them a group of Native's have infiltrated the area from the rear section, disguised as construction workers.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 17, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"Go" Marc said looking at Tetra. Both of them were exhausted, they had been racing over and over and over working on Tetra's control. Tetra and Marc blurred racing towards the helm. "Impossible" issued from Marc's mouth but was quickly devoured by the wind. "More, more, more" Tetra chanted under her breath as she focused on her power. "I can't let her win yet" Marc muttered, "she needs to train more." Marc removed the gravity around him completely and took the lead by a hair on the home stretch. "I had you" Tetra said panting, "looks like that last burst took all you had." Tetra said looking at Marc stumble about the ship. "Had me my ass" Marc said smacking his chest forcing air back into his lungs. "You are 1000 years too early to beat me with your power" Marc said leaning on his sword. "One more time" Tetra said smiling, "I just need one more race." "We should get some rest" Marc said quickly, "we will be making landfall tomorrow and we want to be fresh for the competition." "You can't be serious" Tetra said pouting, "you are running away from a challenge?" Tetra asked mockingly. "Find your ass at the starting line" Marc growled pointing to the worn part of the deck where they had been starting off.

*With Korver*

The hammer disappeared and the remaining men quickly surrounded Korver. "Excellent you fool" Korver said smiling, "this works out perfectly for me." The men rushed forward and Korver bumped his knuckles together laughing. An omnidirectional burst of wind radiated from Korver blasting all of the men away. Korver's jacket and hair swayed in the breeze and he adjusted his glasses observing his work. Several of the men had smashed into each other and nearby stationary objects knocking themsleves out. "Unsightly, but it works I guess" Korver said looking at the bodies that littered the place. "Guess I better go make sure Su Lin is fine" Korver said walking off, "then again she is a very capable woman, I don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 17, 2009)

-With Kama and Nolan-

Dai and Kana stood there panting next to each other while Nolan and Kama stared them, also exhausted.  You could hear the pitter patter of the rain as it drizzled down.  
Dai readjusted the remaining crossbow on his right arm.  "You two are definitely stronger than your bounties imply."
"I already told you I'm new!"
"Awwww, don't get angry, mister~"
"Stop being so nice to us!"
Kana's eyes widened and began to tear up.  "B-But why?"
Dai gave Kama a stern look and he backed up a little.  "Oh... hey, sorry, lady.  I didn't mean to upset you.  I was just confused as to why you're acting nice to us."
"Really!?~"  Her eyes lit up and she smiled.  "So we can still be friends~?"
"Yeah, sure, I don't see why-"
HEY!  AREN'T YOU SUPPOSED TO BE TRYING TO CAPTURE US!"
"Oh yeah!"  He crossed his arms angrily.  "Trying to use deceptive ninja tricks to confuse me.  THAT'S LUDICRIS!"
Dai turns to her and yells, "Dammit, Kana, we're not here to make friends!"
"But these guys seem nice.  I don't see why we can't become friends."
"Oh, I dunno, maybe it has to do with the fact WE'RE HUNTING THEM FOR THEIR BOUNTIES!"
She put her finger on her lips and looked up for a moment in thought.  "Hmmmmm..."  The others stared as her, waiting for her response.  "Oh yeah, you're right~" she cheerfully says.
The 3 men fall over.  *"THAT'S ALL SHE HAS TO SAY FOR HERSELF!?"*

Suddenly, a shadowy figure jumps from the roof of one of the surrounding buildings and lands behind Kama and Nolan.  He slowly stands up and readjusts his beanie.
"There a problem here?" he confidently asks.
"Why the hell did you jump down like that?"
"It's cooler that way."
"You are an absolute tool."
"NOBODY ASKED YOU, PAJAMA BOY!"
"FOR THE LAST TIME, THESE AREN'T PAJAMAS YOU BEANIE WEARING BONEHEAD!
They began pressing foreheads against each other.
"OH YEAH!?"
"YEAH!"
Nolan grabs the two of them by the collar, and splits them apart.  "Quit acting like a bunch of children."
They both turned to him.  *"SHUT UP!"*  He then punches both of them in the jaw simultaneously as they fall to the floor.

Meanwhile, Kana rolls on the floor laughing.  "HAHAHA!  These guys are hilarious!~"
Dai looks down at her, "At least try and act professional."  He steps forward and looks at Bolt whilst putting on his crimson sunglasses.  "Now, who the hell are you supposed to be?"
Kana gets up and tries to stop Dai, "Actually, he's that guy I met last time tha-"
"Quiet, Kana.  I'm trying to strike fear into the hearts of our enemies with my confidence," he whispers.
"Oh.  I see we haven't met.  You can call me Bolt Fly.  Captain of the Little Tree Pirates."
"As if you're the captain," Kama murmurs
"If you ask me, we should have a vote."
"I AM CAPTAIN AND THAT'S FINAL!"  He calmed down and then gave the bounty hunters, what he would call, a 'cool' stare.  "I guess you're the bounty hunters I was told abou-  He then recognizes Kana.  "You!?"
She waves and hops slightly.  "HI~~~~~~ Nice to see you again~"
"She is way too nice."
*"We know."* Nolan and Kama reply.
"You're Bolt Fly?" Dai asks.
"Yep."
"I showed you that picture of him already.  One would think you'd remember the face our our targ-" Kana tries to explain.
"Finally!  Someone with a decent-sized bounty!"
"My bounty?"
"You are the Quick Blades Bolt with the 37 Million Berri bounty... right?"
Bolt looked dumbfounded for a moment, but then began grinning stupidly.
"Wait.  You mean he's worth 37 Million whilst I'm worth 5 Million?"
Bolt steps forward and nudges Kama aside, his nose elongated.  "They award bounties through skills and prowess, my dear Kama.  Obviously, the government believes that I am better than you by 7.4 times."
"Nonetheless, I am here to take your bou-"

At that moment, Belle arrived on the scene.  "Phew, everybody is fine."
Dai froze and began sweating profusely and blushing.  _"Women.  My one weakness,"_ he thinks to himself.  
Kana walks over and stares at him confused.  "Hmmmm, its happening again..."
"Eh?"
"He's a little shy.  I'm sorry.  We'll have to settle this next time we meet."  She grabs Dai and flings him around her shoulders.  "I told you we should have gone for Razortooth instead.  There aren't any women on that crew."
As she was about to jump away, Bolt interjected.  "WAIT!
_"Oh crap!"_
"What did you just say!?"
Kana turns around.  "Eh?"
"What was that name you just mentioned!?"
"You mean Razortoo-"
"Angel's Barrage."
Multiple arrows are aimed straight for Kana, but she jumps up.  "I'LL GET YOU NEXT TIME LITTLE TREE PIRATES~~~~~  I've always wanted to say that."  She then begins hopping from rooftop to rooftop laughing the whole time.

Bolt turns to Belle.  "Did you know about this!?"
"K-Know what?"
He grabs her by the collar angrily as his eyes widened with rage.  "You knew, didn't you!  That's why Anax was acting confused half the time!"
Nolan places his hand on top of Bolt's.  "Hey now.  A man doesn't treat a woman like that."
Bolt's stare at Belle does not break as he releases her and walks off.  "I'm going back to the ship!"

As he walked off, the others stared.  Kama stood beside Belle and put his hand on her shoulder.  "What was that all about?"
Belle's eyes were slowly beginning to tear up.  "I... I just don't want him to get hurt."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 17, 2009)

*Tetran Island
*
Su lin walked out into the yard to see Korver walking toward her, 

"Lets get out of here" She said still slightly winded
"You got it?" Korver said adjusting his glasses
"Yes, and something extra Darver should be happy"

The continued walking all the guards that weren't out cold were retreating back into the mansion

"We need to get back to the base" Su lin said
"Jones get back to the jungle base and have The Cavalier ready to go within the hour"
"Yes mistress" he replied and ran off
"Trevor, you are going to show me the woman that almost got us killed the last time we were here"

Trevor looked at her his face turning pale

"I won't kill her" Su lin said with a smile
"I just want to meet a woman that could make one of my best men go stupid"

Trevor silently hung his head and motioned for them to follow him.

*Kracken Island*

Karl pulled himself over the wall and dropped down outside and began to clear the trees closest to the wall to give his men on top the wall a clear shot, an arrow streaked through the air and his chain snapped it in half. He jumped into the air and his chains pulled him up onto the wall as a storm of arrows hit the place he was standing in just moments before. There was gunfire from around him and natives fell at the base of the wall. They could shoot arrows faster than the men could reload. Karl had to protect them as they reloaded. 

This was taking up too much of his time, he threw several hand fulls of eagles into the air they formed small shields to block arrows. The natives were a little too far for his chains to be of any use and he was stretched using his eagles to defend the men. The marines turned away natives that started climb the wall with the piles of rocks. It was hard but they kept the natives at bay. Karl turned to see the other squadron and Tsubaki sitting doing nothing. He would have brought them to help but in all honesty they wouldn't be able to do much. They would just create more targets for him to protect.

Tsubaki sat with her legs dangling and listening to the forest, she sat up immediately and got to her feet

"WE ARE ABOUT TO BE ATTACKED" She shouted and the men stood up and prepared themselves
"There isn't much I can do from here" she said as she touched the tower and a piece of wood grew out and joined the tower to the wall.

As soon as she reached the wall there was a hail of fire tipped arrows, in what seemed like a few seconds the wall was burning and thick black smoke rose into the air, she suddenly heard sounds of battle coming from inside the construction site she spun to see several suspicious construction workers heading into the unfinished mansion

"Shit, what now" Tsubaki said in a worried tone

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Smirnov's muscles were so trained there wasn't much he could do aboard the boat for strength training. They types of weights he needed the boat couldn't handle yet. He started doing push ups and he wouldn't stop until his muscles gave out. Endurance training was all he could do.

Dreyri stood on the deck looking at all the training, going on

"_I need to get this technique down_" He said frustration plain on his voice

Every time he tried to cut the steel he had hanging from the rigging, the sword just banged on it and dented the steel. It was a good thing Moongarm was such a well made weapon else it would be dull by now.

"_How much power I put into the strike isn't the important thing_" He said softly to himself as he assumed his stance


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 17, 2009)

*Kraken Island...* 

V's knife slashed through a native's throat, sending blood spurting everywhere.  V had a knife in each of his hands.  He ran towards the charging natives and struck once more.  It was like a dance to him.  He ran, spun, and slashed.  Soon, V was surrounded by dead native bodies.    

Some of the other natives ran straight at V.  V raised his knives, ready to attack, but he saw they weren't trying to attack him.  They were fighting over the dead bodies on the ground around him, trying to eat them.  V walked forward and kicked one native in the face so hard he broke its neck.  He then decapitated one native with one swipe and stabbed the other one in the heart. 

The frantic rhythm of the war drums began to slow.  The attacking natives disappeared into the jungle.  The remaining marines lifted their guns, still weary.  There a whooshing noise and one of the marines suddenly began to spit up blood.  V glanced at him in surprise.  There was a javelin sticking out of the marine's neck.  The marine slid to the ground, dead.  

Suddenly, there were half a dozen more whooshing noises.  V snapped around and grabbed the javelin from the air right before it could impale him, but the rest of the marines were not so lucky.  V turned and saw that all of the marines had been struck by javelins.  A tall, thin man stepped out of the jungle.  He was wearing a skull helmet on his head and furs covering his body.  The native held a long, thin spear in his hand.  He extended his arm towards V, the point of spear aimed directly at V's chest.  "My name is Chief Flesh-Eater, and you will become my dinner," the chief growled before attacking.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 17, 2009)

*Raida Isle Fortress*

On top of the wall a shout could be heard, "The Marines have arrived!  Captain, what now?!"

The Captain looked at Ryo, Tai and Kagami, "We begin our all-out counterattack.  I would like to speak with their man in charge.  Transform!"

"Transform!"
"Transform!"
"Transform!"

The Captain brandished a Trident and his body began to turn black with spots of crimson red.  He grows three short horns on his face and head.  His forearm starts to become jagged.  

Tai's body starts to turn reddish with black stripes up along his back.  A large tail grows just above his ass and his hands become small pincers.  He pulls out two hook swords.

Ryo's body becomes yellow and he gains black stripes.  His eyes become large and have hex-like patterns on them.  His butt becomes huge and has a large spike.  Under his sleeves he reveals two dirks attached to his wrists for close-combat.

The Captain motions his lance towards the gate, and around fifty troops can be seen behind him and the rest of the Elite Guard, "Charge!"

The Fortress' gate opened and the Captain led a large assault on the assault on their base.  Kagami stayed on the Fortress wall and resumed his sniping on Pirates.

-The Nonki

Joseph looked at Rifle Marine, "Go to their fortress and help shoot Pirates.  That's what you're good at.  Sooyoung go with him, you're one of the only competent members of our crew except for Hana."

Sooyoung and Rifle Marine saluted.  Hana looked at Joseph, "Do you even know what competent means?"

Joseph shrugged his shoulders, "Bitchy?"

Joseph was met with a punch to his face and he just immediately resumed attacking Pirates.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2009)

"Wall." Yumi said calmly. Before the clones could hit her, a curved wall morphed in front of her. The two elites crashed onto the wall, while Yumi shot them with her katana-turned rifle.

"These ones are a lot different from the ones we fought moments ago." Yumi told Shin. Her rifle morphed back into a katana, which she used to cut the arm of one of the elites.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 17, 2009)

With the Xtreme Marine Team
Lt. Commander Rago looks blankly at his den den mushi as Captain Zane Garrick goes on a rampage through the connection.

"Hey Lt. Commander Rago, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! This is Captain Zane Garrick, leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, protege of Admiral Akainu, and the hero of the Marines!" he quickly ducks a stray bullet. 

"What the fuck are you doing muscling in on my turf huh?! You and your little butt buddies better leave the big time Pirates to professionals like me. AND WHAT KIND OF NAME IS EXTREME MARINE SQUADRON ANYWAYS!?!? What the fuck are you some kind of comic book super hero team?! Just stay the fuck out of our turf!"

Rago scratched his head aimlessly and then laughed at Garrick's sudden outburst. "Aye! I'm sorry to inform you Captain Zane Garrick..." Rago started "Protege of Admiral Akainu and hero of the Marines," Rago said in a mocking voice, "but my Marine squadron has already been assigned to take down an annoying pirate crew close by while you handle a bunch of naked people with spears..... Tell me how that goes Captain!" Rago said as he started to laugh.

Yingoru on the other hand was flustered. His face was red with anger. He walked up to the den den mushi and spoke. "BUTT BUDDIES?!?!" Yingoru raged as he started waving his sword in the air. "JUST WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE? I WILL SLICE YOUR FUCKING HEAD OFF AND STICK IT UP YOUR ASS. YOU'LL BE YOUR OWN BUTT BUDDY! AND THEN-" Rago cut Yingoru off. He had a dyer look on his face. Rago covered the ears of the den den mushi so not to hear him. "Aye! You fool! That is a marine captain. Speaking to him in such a way, especially a man like that, will surely have consequences!!!" Rago said.

Yingoru stopped for a moment then went back on his rampage. "I DON'T GIVE A FLYING DAMN! NO ONE INSULTS M-" "Oublier!" Rago commanded as he hypnotized Yingoru with an amnesia technique with his deep green eyes. Yingoru had a look of confusion on his face. "What was I saying?" Yingoru said. "Aye! You can't wait to rip the pirates apart." Rago said with a grin as the ship docked. Boyang had watched the entire show with eyes as wide as saucers. 

Lt. Commander Rago jumped off the ship along with the rest of his squadron. There was no need for a plank. They saw the numerous marine bodies that littered the bay area. Rago shook his head disappointedly and pressed on.

The marines reached the town and it was like a silent standoff. The townspeople and pirates eyed the marines as the marines returned the look.  Rago quickly spotted the Captain of the pirates, "Aye! Traver D. Eddy and the Angel Pirates. You're all under arrest." Rago said as if it was a simple matter. "Aye! Oh, and the people of this town as well!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 17, 2009)

James vs Marine Captain Charles Adorno-

Charles continues to swing the bench press bar but James dodges each attack with little difficulty, "Hah, with that big stupid weapon, there's no way you can hit me!" Charles crashes it into the ground where James was standing a second before. He spins around a few times before letting go of his weapon and sending it flying straight for James.

The Red Monkey drops to the floor to dodge the attack, "And now you're weaponless!" he turns back to Charles but BAM! He gets hit in the chest by a steel dumbbell, "*Cough* What the hell?" he says holding his chest, "To strengthen all of the muscles one must use various equiptment!" He replies, flexing again.

He grips two large dumbbells in his hands before charging forward. The weighted ends of the weapons clash with James' two blades and they remain at a stand still for a moment, "I don't just use these items for weapons, I use them to make my body a weapon! There are various expercises I use them for such as..." He swings his arms up, "CURLING!" James arms and blades are forced to reach the sky, "PUSH UP!" he juts his arms forward, smacking James in the chest with the weights, "Hitting the bag around!" He says jabbing at James, getting a few good shots in and then giving him a final punch that sent him flying back. James gets back to his feet, "And..." James gets in a defensive stance, waiting for whatever crazy attack that would come next, "Aerobics!" He says doing some stretches and exercises.

"You're insane!" insane or not, his attacks were doing some serious damage. James felt bruises and maybe even some broken ribs, "Gota' end this quick..." he says equipting all five swords and rushing forward. He leaps into the air and clashes blades again, but quickly pushes off and gashes Charles' chest with the two blades in his feet. 

"I don't have any time for your games!" Charles stumbles back holding his wound. James prepares himself, holding every blade back a little and then dashes forward at high speeds, *"Jungle's Wraith!"* he said as he now stood back to back with Charles, "GWAA!" Blood shot out of five cuts along the marine's body.

He falls to the floor, his blood being washed away by the rain, "You're...pretty good...If you...worked out more...you could be-" James sheathed his blades and began running again, "JUST SHUT UP!" He said running, "Where are they...where are they..." he eventually runs straight into Bolt, "Hey! I found someone, wait, I wasn't looking for you...I already knew where you were!" Bolt pushes past him, "Hey! What's your problem!" he just continues walking, more of a stomp actually, in the other direction. He then sees Belle and company not too far behind, "There you all are! I knew I'd find you!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates...*
Helen lays back on the padded table in Doc Willoby's examination room. A thick bandage wraps around the top of her forehead. Her eyelids spasm back and forth as if she's dreaming, or remembering something perhaps....

_Late night on Mist Island in the East Blue. Helen has just finished her evening training exercises and heads to the local tavern where all the sailors, Pirates, and adventurers, gather to swap stories and get drunk out of their minds before moving on. Helen enters the tavern and finds a bar stool at the front, sitting down gingerly. Secretly training using her father's techniques has been no joke and there hasn't been a session yet where she hasn't escaped without a severe bruise or injury. Still its worth it Helen thinks, she feels far stronger now then she did before. 

"I'll have a Franky Supah Cola," Helen tells the bartender, she doesn't come here for the drinks really. Usually she just sits and listens to the tales of the Pirate's who've been to the Grand Line and occasionally there will even be a story about some odd encounter with one of the top swordsmen from that part of the world, she especially likes these stories. 

As Helen takes a sip from her cola suddenly she feels an inner alarm go off in the back of her brain. A kind of sixth sense that she's honed. Before she can even turn around however she feels cold steel crawl across the right side of her neck. Helen can feel a liquid warmth around her neck as blood trickles down to her shoulder. Everyone in the bar freezes and looks in her direction.  

Helen narrows her eyes, she knows exactly who's behind her, she doesn't even need to turn around, "Sparring time is over Kenji-kun...." she mutters. Kenji is her father's prized student who she had challenged the other night.....and beat. 

"I'm going to regain my honor tonight," he tells her. He holds his Katana across her neck and grins, "I could just kill you right now but that wouldn't be fair."

Helen chuckles, "You wouldn't know honor if it kicked you in the ass," she tells him calmly. "So how do you wanna do this? You've got your scary Katana and I'm unarmed. Do you want me to fight you with my empty coke bottle? I'd probably still win though..." Suddenly another Katana slides across the other side of her shoulder as if in silent response. 

"This won't be like sparring with wooden swords you arrogant bitch, no this time its for keeps," Kenji tells her._

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
Clemens can hear the sounds of battle outside the walls. She turns towards Germanicus who sits casually within a circle of protecting Marines and guards. He sips some wine from a glass, and yawns as if what is occurring outside is of no consequence to one such as he.

"Lt. Smirnov is a worthy and capable fighter. He will handle the natives and most assuredly repulse them my lord," she tells him. 

Germanicus waves a dismissive hand, "And make sure that you do not just repulse them. I want them all executed for intruding on the construction of my manor!"  

Clemens nods and is about to answer but then the doors to the back entrance slam open and a large group of construction workers scramble inside and drop to the floor, breathing heavily. Clemens jerks her head towards them and instantly a circular mirror forms around Germanicus. 

"THIS PLACE IS OFF LIMITS!!!" she yells at the workers. CLemens stridest onwards them backed by a squad of Marines. "Explain yourselves now!!"  she bellows at hem. 

One of the construction workers looks up at Clemens with fearful eyes. "We ran....from a group of natives...it was terrible they killed some of our men..." he gasps. 

Clemens cocks her right eyebrow, she doesn't recognize any of these men and this man's voice sounds different. The construction worker seems to intuit her thoughts and suddenly he yells in a deep and gutteral roar. They all spring to their feet and rip off their clothes, revealing hidden short spears, and blades strapped to their bodies. 

"JUSTICE!!!" the native yell as they attack without mercy. 

"MY WORD!" Germanicus exclaims from within Clemens mirror shield. 

The lead native tackles Clemens tot he ground and the rest move in, clashing with the other Marines.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 17, 2009)

*Kracken Island Construction Site
*
Thick black smoke was billowing into the air from the wall Tsubaki could see the flames licking the top of the wooden wall. She had to think fast, an idea popped into her head. She spreads a number of seeds onto the ground and touches the ground, outside the wall several strange looking plants sprout and they shoot pods at the wall, melon sized pods crash into the wall and explode coating the wall with gooey liquid. It wasn't water but it would do, after doing this for a short time the Fires were out. Tsubaki dropped to her knees but she got another bright idea, the sun was still high in the sky. Her skin turned green and after a few moments of basking in the sun she felt rejuvenated

"I have to do something about the natives" Tsubaki said loudly
"Cover me" she screamed to the men on top the wall

She touched the wall and the trees moved apart for her to pass, as soon as she stepped out they closed back. She threw several hand fulls of seed onto the ground and dug her finers into the soil. A small encasing grew around her with the top open to allow sun light, she made several blood flowers sprout up in the middle of the natives. She used the information from the forest to know exactly where and how much natives were attacking her side of the wall. After what seemed like forever there were hundreds of blood flowers shaking and dripping with blood the forest was full of the screams of men their blood dripping onto the forest floor. She could hear the drums from the other side of the site. She made her protective casing disappear and stood up. She didn't realize how tired she was, she was drawing power solely from the sun she turned darker green to capture more sun light but just then a cloud blocked out the sun and she and she collapsed on to the ground, the last thing she saw was marines climbing over the wall before she passed out.

Karl noticed Tsubaki go through the wall to the outside but he didn't have time to think about that.

"I'm going to end this NOW" Karl roared

The flow of natives was slowing and it seemed like an opportune time to make his counter attack. Karl jumped off the wall using his leg chains to stop his fall he pulled all his eagles onto his hands to recharge them with power. He aimed at the group of natives and they shot off riddling them. He let himself down to the ground and listened for the source of the drums.

"Their motivation first" Karl said he ran off toward the drums 

He ran through the forest his eagles deflecting projectiles and his chains slaughtering who ever got close. After a minute he found what he was looking for, a pair of huge men sitting on a huge horned creature beating drums. He didn't give the men a chance to react, his chains shot forward and ripped the first man's throat out, he fell off the beast clutching his throat as blood sprayed everywhere. Karl sent his chains after the next man but he dropped to the ground and used the drum to block the chain. His mistake was standing in one place too long. He screamed out in pain and looked down to see chains biting into his ankles. He dropped the drum and reached for the chains but Karl's other chains bit into his wrists, the chains lifted him into the air. The sharp teeth on the chains pulled and sawed, the man screamed and fell to the ground missing his hands and feet. 

Karl turned to look at the natives terror plain on their face. Karl then searched the frightened faces for the biggest warrior he could find and turned to face him. His hand chains started spinning like the head of a drill as it flew toward the man he tried to block it with his spear but it simply sheared through the spear and into the mans chest where his heart was. The man screamed and dropped to his knees blood streaming from his mouth. Karl looked around for another warrior but they were all fleeing into the trees screaming. 

"Captain Garrick and V will handle the rest" Karl said
"I need to get back and check on Tsubaki" Karl said as he sprinted through the forest toward the huge wooden wall he could see in the distance

*With the Angel Pirates*

Three Marines jump onto the beach, Nicobi helfs his axes in both hands

"Just the three" He said tiredly
"HYBRID POINT AXE WAVE" Nicobi booms before anyone can move

He slams his axes into the ground and a shock wave zigs zags itself toward the three men they jump into the air to avoid the attack and one of them seems to throw something at Nicobi he just looks at the man with a confused look, suddenly something invisible crashes into him and he's sent flying into the rest of the crew. They avoid him easily and he falls to the sand

"What the hell was that" He says in a confused voice

He gets to his feet quickly to see the same man windmilling both his arms furiously, Nicobi gets to his feet. Mathias puts out a hand to stop him but he charges forward his horns lowered. He sees the man throw a punch he tries to slow down remembering what happened before but it's impossible to dodge something you can't see. Something hits Nicobi square in the stomach and knocks all the air out of him, something else hits him in his chin and knocks him back. His eyes goes fuzzy and his knees get weak

"I'm so tired, you guys handl..." Nicobi says as he passes out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2009)

_*With Clemens...*_
Clemens grapples with a Native who tries to slash her neck with a knife. "PROTECT GERMANICUS AT ALL COSTS!!" she yells even as she struggles to keep the knife at bay. 

Around them the Marine guardsmen battle with the Native's who had infiltrated the compound. Germanicus himself sits within a mirror shield that surrounds him on all sides. A warrior throws a tomahawk at the mirror shield but it melts right through its surface. 

Meanwhile the Native leader straddles over Clemens and pins her down. "I'm gonna cut off your tongue and eat it, you infidel!" he snarls at her but something hits into his back and he spasms, his eye sgoing wide with a mixture of pain and shock. Clemens pushes him off, and he falls to the ground face first, revealing a tomahawk embedded into his back and a small circular mirror hovering behind him. 

"Not today my friend," she mutters, getting to her feet. She eyes the other natives as they fight it out with the Marine guardsmen, then she looks at Germanicus huddled under his protective shield. Clemens smirks and her green eyes glow suddenly. 

_*With The Angel Pirates...*_
Doc Willoby sits at his desk with his feet propped on the desk in a casual fashion and a shotgun resting in his arms. He drains the glass of whiskey on his desk in one gulp then pours himself a refill. 

He can hear the sounds of a fight outside. Suddenly two marines kick down his door and level their rifles at him. "You're under arrest! Put that shotgun now or we'll fire!" 

The doctor drains his glass of whiskey and wipes his mouth. "I'm a Doctor you little cunts or didn't you see the sign at the door?" he tells them, pointing at his front entrance. The sign reads...

_*Dr. Zachary Willoby, D.V.M. Licensed Veterinarian/That means Human folk too! *_

The Marines hesitate but remain steadfast, "PUT DOWN YOUR GUN OR WE WILL FIRE!!" they order. 

Doc Willoby shrugs, "I have to perform a triple bypass on a pig in two hours plus I have a patient who needs my attention right now.....so my answer is no!"  and then he stares at the two Marines with a fierce glare.  

_2 Seconds later..._
A loud gunshot rings out like a thundercrack and the two Marines fly out the door, landing on the front porch of the Doctor's office in a heap.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2009)

With Jason/Rex

"OOF!" Rex slams into a large hard object. "Da hell?" he rubs his face and looks up, in front of him is a statue carved to look like fog. "That's an odd ting.." He commented. "Indeed." Jason blinked. "Who would make a statue of fog?""Who'd be makin a mask of Nami." Jason turned to rex. "Just  an observation." He coughed. "Whatever, Let's just get this over with." Jason sighed. "Ah, maybe the song be in the statue..." Rex rubbed his chin. "It could be..." Jason held up his sword. "Let's cut it.""WHAT IF YA CUT ME SONG!" Jason rubbed his chin. "Ok, you can break it open with your guitar then."

"That be a better idea." Rex swings his guitar and crushes the statue. Nothing was inside of it, however the fog quickly lifted around the entire island, The two found themselves in the middle of a grass field, surrounded by men in black suits. "PIRATES!" they all shout at once. "Just our luck..." Jason grumbles. "Who be ye!" Rex laughed. "Ye?" Jason turned to him. "I'm tryin ta be piratey." Rex whispered. "We are agensts of Ciphor Pol no.3." One of them holds out a gun. "And it is our duty to capture you pirates!" 

"Can we take em cap?" Rex asked. "There's only 10 of them." Jason answered. "We should be able to handle them fine." Rex nodded. "Don't assume we're on the same level as those other mari-" Before he can finish, Rex and Jason ripped through all ten men. Using a combo of Rex's strings and Jason's strength mask to swing Jason around like a club. "See, Easy enough." Jason comments. "I see." Rex nods. "But it don't be bodin well if there be Ciphor pol's here.... Though i guess that be meain the song is here..." 

Elsewhere-

"SIR! THE AGENTS WE DISPATCHED TO GAURD THE STATUE HAVE BEEN DEFEATED!" a man bursts into the room. "IT'S BAD ENOUGH WE LOST THE GIRL! BUT NOW THE STATUES!?" Painter sighed. "Tell sculpter to build another and when we find the girl she can bring that to life." The man grumbled. "It's not good enough! Painter, Bookwork, Get Sculpter and Hatchetman. if you four can't defeat two simple pirates then don't bother coming back to Ciphor pol!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 17, 2009)

With the unnnamed/Monarchs crews

They had to fight serious, throw some of their strongest attacks at the Elites but eventually the different teams managed to take down their opposition.Getting closer to the Control Center the different teams met up with each other again, eventually the crews were complete again.The fodder continued their battle against the marines and the remaining lower level clones.

The Monarchs and unnamed pirates marched on toward the gigantic set of doors, some briefly wondered how such doors were were to be opened but it would never get that far.The doors were forcibly kicked down and nearly crushed several of the pirates.

A steaming Commander Devine Nova stepped trough the opening he created."You leave me no choice, in order to keep this disgrace a secret I will have to exterminate ever last one of you!"He wasn't just talking about the pirates, he was forced to take out the marines as well.They would surely talk of this disaster.

The redhaired commander looked identical to the clones, except his outfit. He wore the typical pin stripe suit, marine coat over it.He had the Nihon marine's variation of it with Purple accents and the Purple division emblem was found on the back.

Nova was wearing gauntlets, three different dials attached to each gauntlet."First the two bastards that got me in this mess."He actually got himself into this mess but he blamed Yumi and Shin.The man was so incredibly fast that he blurred out of view and reappeared between Yumi and Shin.He grabbed them both by the neck and hoisted them off the ground.

The two were unable to do anything but try and keep the man from snapping their necks and so it was up to their crewmates to help them.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 17, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Tetra tapped the helm about a second before Marc and ran around in circles laughing. "After all these days I can finally tell the slave driver its over" Tetra said laughing. I tried my hardest Marc thought, and we aren't tired. She has truly got the hang of it. Marc clapped his hands slowly and suppressed a smile. "Looks like we can stop this exercise" Marc said as Tetra jumped about the place. "What's next on the list?" Tetra asked eager for more. "How fast do you think you can climb the mast?" Marc asked pointing at it. "I'm not sure" Tetra said taking out her hand and feet spikes quickly strapping them on. Tetra ran at the mast and using her ninja tools she quickly climbed up the mast and back flipped off landing next to Marc. "Now try it using your power" Marc said, "but don't overdo it, we will be making port soon." "Focus your power to your hands and feet and use it to help you climb." Tetra focused for a second before blurring towards the mast. At first she began to run up it using her friction to make optimum contact, but when that was not enough she quickly used her hands to help her cover the rest of the distance. "Well it seems skating, running and climbing are not an issue for you anymore" Marc said as Tetra landed next to him again. "After we do the tournaments we can focus on more advanced stuff" Marc said taking a seat on the deck.

"Like what?" Tetra said excited. "Would you call yourself a ninja?" Marc asked rummaging for a cigarette. "Well yeah" Tetra said thinking about it, "well a ninja pirate." "Would you like the thought of being able to create a handhold wherever you please for climbing?" Marc asked. "It would be helpful for escape and various other things" Tetra said thinking about it. "What would you say if I told you, you could make a fucking handhold using the air around you?" Marc said looking for Tetra's reaction to this statement. "I would have to ask how much time that would take" Tetra said immediately. The thought that it was impossible didn't even cross her mind! Marc realized smiling internally. "If its you I don't think it would take too long" Marc said showing a rare smile. Tetra blushed and turned away smiling. "LAND SIGHTED" Simo bellowed from the crows nest. "ABOUT HALF AN HOUR UNTIL WE MAKE PORT." "EVERYONE GET YOUR SHIT READY AND GET READY TO FUCKING MAKE PORT" Marc roared causing everyone to rush to their stations.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2009)

_With the Angel Pirates..._
A handful of Rago's elite Marines round up a group of townsfolk, men, women, and children alike. 

"GET ON THE GROUND!" they yell at the innocent citizens. 

Suddenly a loud gunshot rings out from where two of their comrades had gone to investigate. They quickly turn towards the source of the gunfire and see their two fellow Marine's fly through the front door of a Veterinarian's office. 

"What in the blue hell?!" one of them exclaims in shock. 

They speed towards the Vet's office and  barge through the door, trigger fingers at the ready. Doc Willoby sits at his desk with his Shotgun leveled at them. He smiles at them, "Hey fellas, you here for a checkup?"

*BANG!*

The Marine's scatter as the Doctor fires at them but one of them is clipped in the shoulder and he falls to the floor. They return fire at Willoby who drinks one last shot of Whiskey before he quickly ducks down beneath his desk. A hail of bullets fly over him and shatter his medical degree diplomas that hang on the wall.  

"Hey I worked hard for those you know?!" Willoby exclaims as the shattered glass from the Diploma frames rain over his head. He ducks his head low to the floor and looks through the narrow crack under his desk, seeing the Marine's footfalls as they move in on him. He crawls to the edge of the desk and arches his shotgun around, aiming at floor level. 

*BANG!* 

He blows away a Marine's foot and the poor fellow goes down in a shriek of pain. As Willoby reloads suddenly a Marine appears on top of his desk in  a burst of speed and aims a rile at him point blank range. Willoby narrows his mouth and spits a spray of Whiskey into the Marine's face. The Marine veers his head away, momentarily blinded and Willoby slams the butt end of his shotgun into the man's chin, sending him crashing backwards. 

*BANG! *

Willoby grimaces in pain as a bullet tears into his shoulder. He falls to the ground, dropping his shotgun. As the Doctor attmepts to reach for his shotgun a Marine appears over him and kicks away the gun. 

"Oh well my reflexes aren't what they used to be," Willoby mutters. "Can I have another drink before you shoot me?" he asks the Marine in a pleasant voice. 

The Marine answers by pressing the trigger. *BANG!* Willoby blinks twice but feels no pain. He opens his eyes and doublechecks his chest and face but he seems fine. Suddenly the Marine's rifle clatters to the floor in two pieces and he slumps to the floor right next to Willoby, blood seeping out of a slash wound across his back.  

"I thought we beat the Marines already," Helen asks in a weak voice. She stands over Willoby with her sword by her side.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 17, 2009)

It had been six hours since the girl escaped the cipher pol agents. She was alone, tired, scared and unable to go to the bathroom. It was then in her darkest, sadest state that the fog around the island lifted. her vision was now clear, the grassy hills of death bird island somehow calming. A smile stretched cross her gagged mouth, one that grew larger when she saw two men not dressed like marines or CP3. She rushed off towards the two men hands still bound inf ront of her. 

"Da hell!?" Rex exclaims as he sees the girl running towards him and jason. "It's a tied up little girl... is there some kind of slave trade on this island.." Jason rubbed his chin. "WHY DO YE BE GOING TO THAT CONCLUSION FIRST!" Rex shouted. "It seemed the only likely reason anyone would kidnap and tie up a little girl. You got a better idea?" Rex rubbed his chin. "Now that ye be sayin it..." The girl quickly jumped up at Rex, who caught her, and began to bawl. "Ah... It'll be alright..." Rex sighed and put his hand on her head. "Now then, Let's be gettin those chains off." 

He turned to Jason. "You want me to what? cut through steel?" He blinked. "Well.. I dont' be expectin that of ya. but the rope around her body ye can cut." Jason nodded and sliced the ropes and gag off the little girl. "WAAAAH!!!!!!!" the scream was unbearable. "OK! OK! QUITE NOW!" Jason shouted. "You're safe! whatever the hell you were running from..." The little girl stopped crying and looked around, seeing the fallen CP3 members she started to cry again. "DOES THIS KID EVER STOP CRYING!" Jason covers his heads. "Appearently not," Rex laughed.

A few minutes and one lollipop later. "My name's Annalisa Margret." She smiled, twisting the lollipop around in her mouth. "I was captured by the Ciphor pol in order to sing some song they are looking for, thank you for saving me~" She smiled. "Eh? sing a song?" Rex tilted his head. "What reason would they be havin for takin a little girl to sing a song?" He asked her. "Hmm~ I ate a devil fruit~" The girl hummed, kicking her feet on the rock she was sitting atop of. "I can bring music to life~ so they want the song of death the island was named after~" 

"So.. Me ancestors song is here..." Rex laughed. "And it be gettin it's own island named after it! that's gonna be hard to top! but i'll still be writen the greatest adventure song in the world! Just watch me!" he shouts into the sky. "He's wierd." Anna pointed at Rex and looked at Jason. "We're all wierd, You can bring songs to life and i can make masks from my body.. But he can also play any instrument and make strings. so i suppose in a battle of weird he does win..." Jason rubbed his chin. "You're weird too."

FWAM! Jason fell to his knees. "What's... with this girl.... i want to hit her... but she's a kid..." He grumbles to himself. "Thank you both for saving me~" Anna smiles. "It's no problem." Jason wipes himself off. "It's best you get out of here now, We don't need to drag a little girl into a battle for her life." Jason pops his neck and shoos the little girl off. "Eh? You mean your going to take on all those CP3 members!?" They both blinked. "Eh? there's more here?" she nods. "There's a whole base here~ Like a hundred members~ And i think five top agents!" Jason turns to Rex with a blank look on his face. 


"The closer we get to your song, the more trouble we seem to get into... CP3 is a pretty well known group of marines..." Jason sighed. "Well, Just be happy it ain't CP7!" Rex laughed. "Or CP8!" Jason joked. "But still... This is a group of trained marines... stronger then the normal ones.." they both turned back and began to sweat all over. "What if we get into deep trouble with the marines for beating them up.... we'll be hunted everywhere we go!" Rex nods. "Aye... maybe me song ain't worth this amount of trouble..." The two turn to eachother and not. "*Right! Let's go back to the crew!*" they both laugh. 

But after the first step they feel something cold on the tip of their nose. The two open their eyes to see two people, a man and a women, holding a sword pointed at their faces. Jason could see Anna being gripped by the womens hand. "We are code named Painter and Bookworm of CP3. You are charged with the crimes of Piracy, Assaulting marine personel, distrubing a marine investigation and kidnapping. How do you plead  pirates?" Painter asked them. *"Uhh..." *Rex and Jason turn to each other.* "Not guilty?" *They asked. "Wrong answer." Painter and Bookworm pull back their blades and thrust forward at the same time. "PIRATES ARE ALWAYS GUILTY!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 18, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc peered through Smirnov's looking glass at the island they were approaching. The entire island was surrounded by docks. After the docks the island was basically a massive basin surrounded by mountains shielding what was inside the basin from the outside. *The Black Sword* cruised into an open port and the crew quickly secured the boat before turning to await Marc's orders. "Hide the valuables on the ship and make sure you have your fucking weapons with you" Marc said flatly. "We will not be coming back for anything once we leave the ship and we will be traveling together to deter thieves and other fucking suicidal scum." The crew nodded and set about stowing the treasure they had on the ship. Akawana created steps using her shields and the crew clambered down to the docks. A small man wearing round glasses and a gray suit awaited them. "What the fuck do you want?" Marc asked looking at the man darkly as he approached them. *"Persons visiting Arathi Basin Island must sign these release forms"* the man said ignoring Marc's rudeness. Marc snatched the paper from the man and scanned it quickly. "The person that signs this binding contracts solemnly swears that he/she is fully aware that participating, watching or being in the vicinity of The Arathi Basin Arena is strictly prohibited by the law set down by the Holy World Government. The signer also acknowledges that should marine personnel raid the island and arrest said signers, The Arathi Basin Arena and its affiliates are in no way shape or form responsible." "Anyone have a problem with this?" Marc said quickly explaining what the paper said. *"Nope!"* the crew quickly responded signing under Marc's name. "You guys are already dragging me to hell with you anyways" Hawthorne muttered signing the paper. The man quickly rolled the paper up and tucked it into his briefcase and bowed before moving towards another boat that was docking.

The crew approached the foot of the mountains that separate the docks from the interior of the island. Marc looked at the mossy pathway and snorted. Decreasing the gravity around him he nimbly bounded from uprise to uprise quickly making his way to the top. Tetra closed her eyes focusing, in a burst of speed she rushed forward quickly climbing the mountains like a monkey on speed. Fire followed her not too far behind with her weights slowing her down. "All aboard" Akawana said looking to see who would be coming with her. Smirnov, Simo, Hawthorne, Wesley and Dreyri stepped closer to Akawana as a shield appeared beneath them. The shield slowly rose and floated up towards the precipice of the mountains. From his perch Marc looked down into the basin. His eyes were immediately drawn to the massive colosseum. Its massive stone walls surrounding it. Around the colosseum small shops, restaurants and bars dotted the landscape. Marc leapt from the mountain landing gently inside the basin. It was not too long before Tetra and Fire landed next to him both sweating slightly. The trio scanned the landscape waiting for the others to come down. When the shield touched down and everyone had gathered their bearing Marc looked at everyone. "We should sign up first before looking for other things to do" Marc said releasing a cloud of smoke from his nose. *"Agreed,"* Smirnov said nodding slightly. *"Ve vill have all the time in the world to play around after."* With that said the crew made their way towards the colosseum.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2009)

"Don't assume that's enough." Rex and Jason both flip back and draw their weapons. "Rex hender, Musician of the little tree pirates. You have a high bounty for someone in North blue. But for the grandline your bounty is ridiculously low." Bookworm smirked. "Heh, Bounties just be representin yer threat to tha govenment don't they?" Rex grinned. "If we were goin by strength." He gripped the neck of his guitar and swung at the ground, causing a large chunk to go flying into the air. "I'd be much higher." Rex swings his guitar and sends the heap of earth flying like a baseball. 

"Your crew is famed for messing around. But even still, at one point you were able to obtain a maine parden. How could a crew like your get something reserved for the Schikibukai?" Jason shrugged. "I guess i'm just well liked by the marines." He answered. "Not good enough." Painter places her blade on Anna's throat. "Now give up or the girl dies. could you bare to have that on your conscience." Jason just grinned. "Don't make threats your not willing to go through with."

He took a step forward. "Why would you kill the girl, your group needs?" he asked. "You told him!?" Painter backhanded Anna and turned her attention towards Jason. "If you move, i will kill your mother." Painter orders. "Now now, is that any way for a marine to speak?" Jason asked. "We will do anything to stop the pirate menance." She jumped into the air. "IT IS FOR THAT REASON WE WILL AWAKEN THE SONG OF DEATH AND END THE GOLDEN AGE OF PIRATES!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 18, 2009)

*Arathai Basin
*
The place was incredibly well run from the looks of it. There was a slight marines presence but they didn't look like they were there to police the arena. Most of them looked like they were there for the betting. All the betting stations had visual den den mushi so what was happening in the arenas could be seen while betting. Simo walked over to a booth and picked up a number of forms

"Fire obstacle and sharp shooting for you"
"Obstacle for you Tetra"
"Swordsman for you Drey" 
"Hand to Hand for you Smirnov"
"Battle royal for Marc"
"Sharp shooting for me" 

They moved over to a cafe and started to fill out the forms, Hawthorne and Akawana ordered coffee for themselves and Wesley sat on a chair chattering to himself and writing things in his note book.

"There I'm done" Marc said, he was the last to finish
"Give me the money I'll deal with all the entrance fees" Simo said
"*I'll come with you*" Smirnov said with a smile as he tapped the chest
"How do we handle the betting?" Simo said
"Put it all on our guys to take first" Marc said with a smile

Simo and Smirnov got up and headed toward a long line of people 

"Hey waitress can I have a bottle of rum" Marc said rocking back on his chair and lighting a ciggerette
"This isn't that kind of place Marc" Akawana said with a look of shame on her face
"Well what the fuck kind of place is it?" Marc said looking around noticing they were the only Pirates 
"As soon as they get back we are blowing this muthafucka"
"I'm hungry and I want some fucking rum" Marc said in a loud voice
"_Sir if you continue to behave like that, i'm going to have to ask you to leave_" a waitress says as she hugs a serving tray
"No need to do that darlin, I was just leaving" Marc said with a smile as he saw Simo and Smirnov returning

They got to their feet with Hawthorne apologizing to the waitress

"The first arena doesn't start for two days" Simo said 
"Great we get some times to rest" Marc said

He was scanning the street for an establishment that suited his interests. He finally found it

"Now here we go ladies and gentlemen"
"This is more my fucking speed" Marc said as he pushed into the bar

*Kracken Island*

Karl pulled himself over the wall to uproarous applause

"How did the other wall fair" he said in a serious tone
"_It seems Tsubaki single handedly saved the wall from burning and took down the natives_" a marine said in a jovial tone
"How is she?" Karl said
"_Resting_" He replied
"and Lt. Commander Clemens?" Karl said
"_She's still with Lord Germanicus_" the man answered

Karl jumped off the wall

"Keep watch here, you did a fine job men"
"I'm going to check on the Lt. Commander"
"Hiddick you are in charge until I return" Karl said as he returned the salute and strode into the unfinished mansion


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 18, 2009)

-In Town-

James sees Belle and the rest of the crew following her.  There you all are! I knew I'd find you!"  As they approach, James begins walking with them back to the ship.  "What's wrong with Bolt?  He seems a bit more douchey than usual."
Belle looks at him, slightly dazed and confused.  Not knwoing what to really do.   "He's.... upset."
"I can see that.  About what?"
"Razortooth is here."  She looks back down at the ground.  "He wants to kill him."
The crew go silent with shock for a moment until Nolan speaks up.  "Hold on a second.  You mean that Bolt wants to fight Razortooth?  As in Crash 'Razortooth' Flank?"
"Not fight.  Kill."
"I've seen Bolt fight.  He's strong, no doubt.  But against Razortooth, I'm not too sure how he'll hold up."
"Wait wait wait wait... Who is Razortooth again?"
"He's somebody that has hurt the two of us.  About 8 years ago, he murdered both our fathers.  Chris has wanted revenge ever since."
"Is this why you're acting strangely too?"
"Its that.... and because of Chris too."  She took in a deep breath.  "James and I met Anax, a Spartanian."
"That guy had crazy eyes."
"Anyway, apparently, Chris had bumped into a few of Razortooth's crew members and......"  There was a long pause until she said, "killed them."  The crew looked on silently.  "But the way Anax described Chris was strange.  It didn't sound like the Chris we know.  It sounded more like a monster."
Kama rubs his chin.  "Hmmmm, that is worrisome."
"But how does he plan on killing the guy?  Its not like it hasn't been tried before.  Razortooth is a beast.  He doesn't go down with a few cuts and slices."
The crew think for a moment in silence before Belle eyes are filled with a look of fear.  "No.  He wouldn't."
"Wouldn't what?"
"The Reject Dial."
"Eh?"
"Chris managed to get his hands on one, and we didn't know what it was.  After some reading, I found out that it is able to store up kinetic energy, and release it to form a powerful blast to the foe.  However, whilst an extremely powerful weapon that is pretty much guaranteed to kill your opponent, the user could die from it as well..."
The crew went silent again.... "AND YOU LET HIM WALK AROUND WITH ONE OF THOSE!?"
"OF COURSE NOT!  I'm not that stupid.  The second I found out what the Reject Dial was, I made sure to lock it up."
"Oh, so that's fine."
"No.  But I'm sure he'll find a way to get to it."

-With Bolt-

"FFFFFFUUUUUUCK!"  He kicks over a pile of barrels as he made with way toward his ship.  As he walked up the entrance, he saw Eve leaning on the mast with her arms crossed.
"What is a fool like yourself doi-"
"Not in the FUCKING MOOD, Eve!"
He walks into the cabin, and slams the door shut.  Eve walks over, and leans against the cabin wall outside.
"You know, Belle is worried about you."
"Yeah?  Who the fuck cares!"  You could hear pots and pans fall Bolt's tantrum continued.
"You should, of all people."
You could hear the faint sound of thunder in the distance.  The door opens, and Bolt walks out to face Eve.
"I'm sure you know all about it."  She nods.  "Then you should know that I'm not doing this only for me, but for the both of us!"
Eve stared back into his intense eyes, not flinching at all.  "Is it really for the both of you?  Or for your own personal pleasure?"
Bolt opened his mouth, as if to say something, but nothing came out.  He then turned around and headed back to the boy's dorm.  "You know, nobody asked for your opinion, Eve!"  The door slammed behind him.
Eve smirked to herself.  "That's what I thought you'd say."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 18, 2009)

Boyang grinned deviously as he quickly took out Nicobi. He started laughing without making any sound. Though, as he laughed, Mathias appeared in front of him in a fit of rage. "I'll teach you to mess with my nakama, *"Gale force palm!"* Mathias exclaimed as he thrust an open palm strike at Boyang. 

Boyang started to act as if he was touching an invisible wall with his hands. "Wall act!" Boyang said in his head as an invisible wall was then constructed in front of him. Mathias hit the invisible wall and was bewildered with the results. "What in the hell?!" Mathias said aloud as he held a look of confusion on his face. Mathias started to attack the invisible wall aimlessly trying to figure out exactly what it was. 

Boyang then started to act as if he was a cowboy twirling an invisible rope in the air. "Mime roundup!" He said in his head. Boyang threw the invisible rope at the unsuspecting Mathias and caught him around the neck. Mathias gasped for air as the rope had a firm hold around his neck. _"What is he?"_ Mathias said in his head as he couldn't talk. Boyang started swinging Mathias all over the place into houses, trees, etc and then finally tossed him into the air where he released the rope. 

Mathias was ready to retaliate. Mathias started spiraling down towards Boyang with his arms outstretched like a plane. He started spinning, his lower half of his body gaining air and transforming into a miniature twister (Think tasmanian devil when the lower half of his body is a twister.) Boyang started acting as if he was lifting a heavy invisible object. He was sweating violently, his arms shook and he had a determined expression on his face. "100 pd anvil drop." Boyang said in his head as he tossed the object upwards towards Mathias. *REVENGE OF EURUS!"* Mathias said as he came down on Boyang. 

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG!* A gong-like sound was heard as Mathias was hit by a heavy invisible object. He was knocked on-conscience and blood gushed out of his mouth. He fell helplessly to the ground. 

Eddy witnessed his first mate being taken down by Boyang with horror and anger. "Damn you!" Eddy said as he started to rush towards Boyang. Though suddenly, a kick caught him in the face sending Eddy flying back to where he came. Lt. Commander Rago appeared before Eddy while cracking his knuckles. "Aye! Traver D. Eddy. Lets see the fighting mite of a 35,000,000 beli pirate!" Rago said as he towered above Eddy. "Although, you look as if you've already journeyed to hell and come back." Rago said as he examined Eddy's injured body.

Yingoru approached the medical home of Dr. Willoby. He saw two marines laughing flat on the ground with heavy gunshot wounds. Another round of shots rang out as another marine flew from the house and then another with a slash wound. Yingoru thought he'd play it safe and not go into the house. Instead, he'd cut it to pieces. 

Yingoru drew his sword and slashed the air in a crescent shape, sending a crescent shaped air slice at the house. "-Lunar teachnique: Flying crescent blade!" Yingoru exclaimed as the crescent shaped air slash cut through the wooden home and came back again like a boomerang slicing it once more. The house fell apart revealing Dr. Willoby and Helen. Yingoru's eyes lit up as he saw a swords-woman. He smiled at Helen oh so evilly. "A wench with a sword? Hahahaha! This'll be too good!" Yingoru said as he approached Helen and the good doctor.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 18, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> *At the Makaosu meeting...*
> 
> Alexander turns and nods slightly to his partner, 'Hunter' *"You know...."* He says, studying the cloaked man strangely. *"You look a lot like somebody I once met. A Gerard, I believe. Any relation?"*



(OOC: OMG can't believe I missed this so sorry)

'Hunter' looks at Alexander, "No.  Now let's get going.  This mission is going to be tough.  You're new, I'm fairly new, and I just lost an arm to a bastard I want to kill.  We're also up against a whole base.  I'm going to go prepare a few things so wait for me."

'Hunter' walked out of the room and went to his.  He takes off his swords,  cloak, mask, and pants revealing bandages covering his body and a small scar across his jaw.  He goes into his closet and takes out a new silver cowl, a pair of silver pants, and a silver checkered scarf.  He puts on his new colored outfit and puts his swords back on.  His 'Dragon' sword is angled the highest across his back.  The 'Phoenix' and 'Unicorn' swords are on both his left and right side of his waist.  The 'Salamander' sword is on the back of his waist, and the 'Biscione' is in the same area except it's hilt faces the opposite direction.

'Hunter' leaves his room and meets with Alexander again, "Let's go."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2009)

*The Angel Pirates...*
"I thought we beat the Marines already," Helen asks in a weak voice. The wounded swordswoman stands over Willoby with her sword by her side. She sways unsteadily on her feet. 

Willoby looks up at her with a slightly shocked expression. Helen had lost so much blood she shouldn't be awake let alone fighting in his estimation. "Another Marine ship arrived, some big muckety mucks who want to arrest your crew."    He sit up and leans his back against the wall, clutching the gunshot wound in his right shoulder. 

Helen kneels beside him, "Are you alright?" she asks him. 

Willoby chuckles and nods with a knowing grin as if he's been through this before. "Heh I'll live. The bullet went straight through, didn't hit any bone. You're the one who's not alright though!" he tells Helen, looking at her pallid face. 

Before Helen can answer however, something goes off in her brain, like a sixth sense of danger. She quickly ducks down and covers Willoby. A powerful wind gust as potent as a hurricane slices into the office and cuts the roof and walls into smithereens. 

"Holy Oda!" Willoby mutters as Helen covers him. Sawdust and bits of plaster coat their bodies from the wreckage. Helen slowly rises back to her feet and when she looks up she sees blue sky where the cieling used to be. The entire office has been blown away. 

A very malignant sounding voice calls out to them from where the door once stood. "A wench with a sword? Hahahaha! This'll be too good!" 

Both Helen and Willoby turn their gaze towards a Marine who walks towards them. _He's a swordsman!_ Helen says to herself inwardly. 

Helen feels incredibly lightheaded, and a headache that could split a mountain in her opinion pounds relentlessly at the front of her head. And she just knows that seeing black spots is a sign that you're not really doing to well. Helen realizes she's in absolutely no shape to fight anyone right now but once the gauntlet has been thrown down there's no way she can refuse the challenge. She'd rather die then refuse. 

Helen smiles at the Marine, "Oh yeah a swordswoman, fancy that!" she tells him mockingly. "What will they think of next....maybe we'll even have a Pirate Queen instead of a King one of these days." 

She takes walks towards Yingoru but Willoby grabs her leg. "Hey what are you doing? Stay down, Doc's orders!" he tells her gruffly. "I haven't lost a patient yet and I won't start now!"

Helen however brushes off his hand and ignores him. A potent aura of violence and battle begins to fill the air between her and the Marine. 

"Look at you kid.....you can barely stand. Fuck, a starving blood lusted mosquito wouldn't give you a second glance in your condition. You shouldn't even be standing!" 

"You can fix me up after I kick this guys ass," Helen responds before taking a deep breath and making her move. 

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
Karl runs into the half constructed Manor. Hoping for the best and thinking the worst. He didn't like the look in Clemens eyes, there was something there that told him she was planning something. 

He races into the main hall and brakes to a halt. Before him lies the dismembered bodies of both Marines and Natives alike. Blood stains the fine ivory walls and weapons litter the floor, some with hands still attached to them. In the center of the carnage, Germanicus sits casually on a lavish velvet chair. There's not scratch on him. Clemens pours him a glass of wine. Her white Marine suit is covered in blood. None of it belonging to her.  

"Not too much!" he exclaims as the wine reaches the brim of the glass. When he sees Karl his eyes widen with pleasure, "Ah Lt. Smirnov, I trust that the Natives have been dealt with on your end?" he asks him, in a jovial mood it seems. Clemens turns around and eyes Karl as well. 

Karl nods, "Yes we have routed the savages. No doubt Captain Garrick has crushed their village." 

"Excellent!" Germanicus says with a clap, spilling over some excess wine to the floor. "Well Commander Clemens here did a splendid job of slicing these heathens to bits. Very masterful! I will make sure to relay to your superiors of what an excellent job you have done in my service!"  

Clemens bows towards the noble, "It was my duty sir. If you will excuse me I would like to go clean myself of this filth and find some clean clothes," she says, glancing down at her bloodstained uniform. 

Germincus nods, "Of course. You can use my room, its finished," he tells her with a sly grin. Clemens bows, "Very good Milord," She spins around and walks away. 

As she passes Karl she smirks at him, "Did you ever doubt me?" she asks him.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 18, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island With The Black Sword Pirates*

As Marc pushed his way into the bar with the crew right behind him. To his surprise it wasn't the usual variety of low lives he was used to. He spotted a few people he were sure were marines. "So covering up the fucking slave trade and extorting it is not enough" Marc said coldly looking at the men. *"Watch your mouth boy"* one of the marines said. *"Just because we tolerate this savagery that passes for games among your kind, doesn't mean we won't throw your ass into lock up for insubordination."* "I am begging you to fucking try it" Marc said his hand itching to move towards his blades. Hawthorne quickly put Marc in a choke hold hissing under his breath. "This island is pretty populated with marines, they can arrest us at any time." Marc tossed Hawthorne off of him and looked down at the marines before taking his seat. *"Now thats a good boy, its best you know your station"* the marine called out mockingly. "You better fucking pray to Oda, that you were smart enough to avoid the Battle Royal" Marc muttered darkly under his breath spying the Marine's sign up sheets. Quickly putting the incident behind them the crew ordered their food and drinks. Smirnov as usual was engaged in the ritual of filling his gourd. This by now was normal to The Black Swords but onlookers were going ape shit at the sight. 

When they were finished they wandered about the island looking into the small shops and markets for items they fancied. Akawana bought some small medical supplies that she put in a bag Hawthorne was carrying. Hawthorne bought some chemicals and materials for experiments that he tied in a smaller bag before placing it into his bag. Everyone else pretty much already had what they need from their trip to Ironforge. Wesley had been surveying the construction materials on the island but none of them were up to standard. The crew checked into an inn after a long day. However there was a shortage of rooms with the competition going on and people were forced to share. "Ok" Marc said looking at how much keys he had in his hand. Marc surveyed the group carefully deciding on the pairings. "Because there is an odd number of us, someone is going to have a room to themself" Marc explained. "And I think that should be Smirnov since he needs his space."  The crew nodded in agreement. "That leaves Hawthorne and Wesley" Marc said tossing Hawthorne the key. "Thats fine with me" Hawthorne said beaming at Wesley who was muttering to himself under his breath. "Simo and Dreyri" Marc said tossing Simo the key. "Just don't get in my way" Dreyri said as Simo rolled his eyes. "Fire and Akawana" Marc said tossing Akawana the key. The women looked at each other silently. "That means its you and me" Tetra said jumping up and down. "Just stay on your side of the room" Marc said looking at Tetra.

*With Korver*

As Korver followed the group he spotted a newspaper blowing in the breeze. Suddenly the breeze shifted direction and Korver caught the paper smiling. "So you escaped did you" Korver said finding the story he was interested in. "Looks like you will interest me after all, all you need to do is work on your bounty so the rest of the world will see what I do." Korver looked down at the mug shots of the man and his crew and rolled up the paper smiling.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2009)

_*Helen vs Yingoru...*_
The sounds of swords clashing with tremendous speed and energy rings out, true steel versus true steel. Suddenly a loud crash erupts and Helen flies through the last remaining sliver of a wall that used to be a part of the Doctor's office.  

She lands on her back and rolls end over end across the ground before coming to a halt face down. Blood already begins to stain the thick bandage wrapped around her forehead. 

"Ugh...that's gonna hurt in the morning..." she mutters as she grips the dirt with her fingers and slowly gets to her feet. _I'm running on fumes_ she thinks...._no less! _

Yingoru laughs as he steps out onto the street towards Helen, casually waving his sword around. "Just goes to show that you really can judge a book by its cover. A lady like you has no business playing a real man's game, heh!" 

"Well when I find a real man. I'll certainly take that into consideration you meathead!" Helen retorts. She raises her cursed blade in a defensive posture. The handle feels warm in her grip for some reason. The sword feels unnaturally heavy and its not cooperating with her. 

_What's wrong with you?!_ she asks the sword inwardly, staring at its dark blade. 

"Don't take your eyes off of me Wench!" Yingoru exclaims as he moves in at Helen in a burst of speed and slashes at her. Helen blocks the heavy strike. Yingoru presses his offense and slashes at her in a flurry with bold heavy strokes meant to wear down an opponents defenses. Helen backpedals as he pushes her on the defensive, pumping her arms furiously, and blocking every attack, her brow furrowed in concentration. Her arms begin to burn with the exertion and her vision becomes blurry. 

"Getting tired?!" Yingoru yells with a smirk as he slashes vertically at Helen with a two handed grip. She blocks the slash but almsot falls to one knee from the sudden unnatural heaviness of her own sword combined with Yingoru's brute strength.  

"Heck no. I'm just getting started!!"  Helen replies, even though her arms feel like rubber. She yells in anger and pushes the Marine back, trying to get the adrenaline pumping through her body. 

*"Phoenix Lash!"* she exclaims, slashing horizontally at the air in front of Yingoru. A wind shaped air current in the shape of a bird flies at him. 

*"Lunar technique: Waxing Crescent Blade!"* Yingoru yells in response, slashing a crescent shaped air current at Helens attack.

*BABOOM!*

The attacks explode and cancel each other out, expelling violent air currents in all directions. Helen breaths heavily, her long blond hair swirls about her face. _Gotta tie up my hair into a ponytail when I fight_ she thinks, now oddly of all times.

Yingoru starts mock clapping, "Nice....not bad for a two bit whore. You know what just because of that I'm gonna finish you with one of my stronger attacks." 

Helen shrugs, "Bring it!" she tells him. Using all of her willpower just to stand.

"HERE WE GO!" Yingoru exclaims. He puts on a burst of speed and rushes towards Helen. She braces herself but Yingoru swerves around her. Helen spins to face him but he still doesn't attack her instead he backpedals and begins to slash wildly at the air. "What?!" Helen is renders speechless by his display. _He's not even attacking me._ 

Yingoru moves his head about and stomps his feet rhythmically, slashing every which way as if he's fighting a dozen imaginary opponents. Almost like he's dancing Helen notices. "Hey are you mocking me or something?!" she yells at him.

Suddenly Yingoru freezes and he smiles devilishly at her, "Dancing Blade of The Crescent Moon! That means look down..." 

Helen looks down at the ground, her eyes widening in surprise. A giant crescent shaped carving in the ground surrounds her. "No...." she mutters in horror,_ he was playing with me!_ Helen instinctively blocks her face and midsection with her elbow length steel gauntlets as she feels her body rip to shreds from dozens of tiny slashes that jet up from the giant crescent moon etched in the earth.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 18, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

The morning of the games dawned on The Black Swords in typical Black Sword fashion. The entire inn was abruptly awoken as the crew all woke up in their different ways. Simultaneously several doors were blasted off of their hinges for various reasons. Hawthorne and Wesley went flying out their door when an explosion from an experiment they had been working on destroyed the door and sent them tumbling through it. Hawthorne apologized profusely offering to pay for the damages to anyone who would listen while Wesley took out his book and begin scribbling away. Right behind the inventing duo Simo and Dreyri came tumbling out of their door attempting to strangle each other. "I asked you to close the windows you winged bastard" Dreyri said wrestling with Simo on the floor. "It was too hot in there especially with your damn sword" Simo grunted back. Fire and Akawana's door burst open with Akawana stumbling backwards from a push Fire had given her. "Was it too much to ask for you to spray that vile smelling liquid outside the room?" Fire roared "I already told you it irritates my nose." "Tetra for fucks sake I said not to sleep in that skimpy thing you call a night dress" Marc said blasting his door off of its hinges with a gravity pulse. Smirnov opened his door smiling. However the smile slid off of his face when he saw the rest of the crew arguing in the hall.

*"Be quiet all of you"* Smirnov roared bringing silence to the hall. "Hey old man you want to tone it down, you are going to wake up the entire fucking inn" Dreyri said covering his ears. The entire crew burst out laughing and began to gather their things. Throwing the money for the damages on rent on the counter they departed the inn only to find a massive crowd in the streets. *"Seems everyone is going to watch the games"* Smirnov said watching the crowd surge towards the colosseum. "I'm hungry" Marc said making for the bar that was in the opposite direction the crowd was moving. *"Vell ve do have time before it starts"* Smirnov said thinking. Marc began to walk against the crowd and for the most part everyone moved out of his way looking to avoid any unnecessary trouble. However just in front of the bar he ran into someone that like him refused to move. "Get out of my fucking way" Marc said looking up at the man who was about a head taller than him. *"Well well well, what do we have here"* the marine from the first day said smiling down at Marc. "I said get the fuck out of my way" Marc said looking at the marine with a look of intense loathing. The marine stepped aside laughing. *"Crushing you here would do very little for me"* the man said. *"However your complete and utter defeat in the battle royal would really hurt your pride wouldn't it"* the marine said spying the forms in Marc's hand. *"See you there, if you can make it that far"* the man said laughing as he left.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2009)

Helen lays on her side, unmoving within the giant crescent carved into the street. What little blood she had left is spilt all over the ground around her. Yingoru walks towards her, whistling to himself, holding his sword casually at his side. 

"Please don't tell me you died just from that little attack?" he asks her. He kicks over her body so that she lays on her back and looks at her dirt smeared face. She's either dead or really close to it he supposes. 

"Hello anyone home?" he asks her, snapping his right finger in front of her. She could always be playing Possum he supposes. He wouldn't be surprised with a feisty number like this one. 

"She's unconscious you idiot!" Doc Willoby snarls at Yingoru. He limps towards Helen and checks her pulse. While Helen and Yingoru were dueling he had dressed the gunshot wound on his shoulder. 

Yingoru kicks the Doctor in the face, blasting the man to the ground. Willoby spits out a glob of blood and rubs his jaw. 

"Know your role fool. You're lucky I've been ordered to apprehend you lot alive, under the orders of Commander Rago!" 

He points at two of his men who are rounding up several townsfolk on the other side of the street. "You two get over here and carry these trash to the ship. Lock them up!"   he commands them.

The Marines nod and forcibly grab the Doctor and Helen. Dragging them away to the cells within the ship.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2009)

With the Nonki- 

"I wont lose to pirates!" Joseph screams. "WHY WOULD YOU SCREAM THAT IF YOUR WINNING!" the pirates shout before he blows them away with a cannonball. "CAN'T YOU DO ANYTHING BY THE BOOK!" Hana shouts. "What book?" Joseph blinks. "THE MARINE HANDBOOK! DIDN'T YOU READ IT!?" she tosses a copy at his head. "EH!? WE HAVE A HANDBOOK!!!??? I DIDN'T KNOW THAT! i thought we just kinda all followed our own thing..." He rubbed his chin. "WHAT THE HELL KIND OF THINKING IS THAT!?" the pirates shout. "SHUT UP! YOUR PIRATES!" he fires another cannonball. "How many of those did you put into your pocket..." hana sweatdropped. "I dunno... a couple... 50..60?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 18, 2009)

*Rago vs Eddy*
Eddy attempted to get up after the kick Rago delivered to his face, plowing him to the ground. As Eddy struggled to his feet, Rago went and put his foot on top of Eddy's head, stomping him into the earth below. Rago held his foot on top of Eddy's head as if it was some type of pedestal. 

"Aye! Is this really the full extent of a 35,000,000 beli pirate?! " Rago said as he looked down at Eddy a bit disappointed in his performance. "Aye! You can't be this weak now." Rago continued on to stomp Eddy's head into the ground with a sneer.

*"Swamp Hole!"* Suddenly, Eddy's body began to sink into the ground as if it was quicksand or a swamp. Rago quickly jumped back so not to be caught in the trap. "Aye! So you have some tricks up your sleeve eh?!" Rago said as he searched around for Eddy. 

Eddy suddenly ascended from underground in front of Rago and threw a punch at him. Rago effortlessly caught Eddy's punch and then proceeded to punch Eddy in the stomach, causing him to cough up blood. "Aye! That punch was too weak and much to slooooooow. You must really be tired huh? Mr. I have a 35 million beli bounty on my head, but I don't fight like it." Rago mocked as he advanced upon Eddy.

Eddy gripped the earth beneath him and swore angrily. "My body..... it aches so bad. But I must save my nakama and defeat this guy.... at any cost!" Eddy said as he spontaneously had more energy in his body and he leapt to his feet nimbly. Rago's eyes grew large in surprise. "Aye! Look whose found their power once again. That must be pure will power you're running on kid." Rago assumed. "Will power or not, it'll be all I'll need to defeat you." Eddy persisted. "Aye! Is that so?" Rago raised a brow. 

*"Ground Spears!"* Eddy commanded as he placed his hand on the ground causing several ground spears to erupt from Rago's location. Rago saw that attack coming from a mile away because of the rumbling from the ground. He dodged accordingly to a safe position then charged at Eddy. Eddy dug his right arm into the ground and in the process gathered rocks, roots and other various pieces of earth onto his arm. He held his arm in the ground so to conceal it from Rago. 

Rago charged directly for Eddy, preparing to deliver a final blow. "Aye! And I thought I'd have to use my ability on you." Rago said. "THEN I GUESS I'LL USE MINES!" Eddy roared as he pulled his modified arm out of the ground and blasted Rago in the chest, sending him flying backwards.

While Eddy had the free time, he looked around the battlefield for his nakama. He saw Mathias, Nicobi, Helen, the doctor and Sanya all being dragged off by marines. *"WHAT THE HELL DO YOU GUYS THINK YOU'RE DOING WITH MY CREW?!"* Eddy bellowed in rage as he attempted to get up and rush towards the marines with his bloody body. He quickly fell back to the ground out of pain. His body didn't seem to obey him. "Shit, I need to get up now. COME ON!" Eddy said as he continued to pull himself to his feet.

Suddenly, a shadow appeared behind Eddy as he tried to get up. Rago towered over him with a trickle of blood coming from the side of his mouth and some dirt on his clothes. Rago closed his eyes for a moment and muttered some words to himself. *"Moi Hypnose:Force d'?l?phant!"* Rago exclaimed as he opened his deep, mesmerizing green eyes. He was now endowed with the power of a stampeding elephant.

"Aye! You know Traver D. Eddy, you actually wasn't that bad of a fighter when you actually tried. It has been my pleasure. If you survive this, I hope we meet again someday." Rago said as he punched Eddy in the back, casuing a massive crater in the earth around them and nearly destroying Eddy's body.

A group of marines appeared and put seastone cuffs on Eddy, taking him to the ship along with the rest of the Angel Pirates and citizens of the island.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 18, 2009)

The Unnamed Monarch Crew vs Commander Devine Nova-

Nova held Yumi and Shin by the neck. Tatsu turns to Elza, "Quick!" they charge forward, Elza at the front, "Bulle Eclater!" She justs his claws forward but Nova backsteps, keeping Shin and Yumi held tight. Tatsu stood a good distance behind the Commander ready, *"Dragon Geyser!"* he shoots a small straight line of fire and it hits the unsuspecting Nova in the back, forcing him to drop Yumi.

"Alright! Now that he's just got Shin, OPEN FIRE!"  Annie shots firing both of her revolvers. Alph fires off one of his rockets to join Annie's bullets. Nova dodges the bullets and uses his free hands to fire a Flame Dial to intercept the rocket, "Tiger's Maw," Jun rushes forward and slices down at Nova as well but he narrowly manages to avoid it.

Shin's eyes move around the room, shocked that all of his "comrades" would attack him so willingly, "Tatsu!"  "Elza," *"FIRE!"* Annie and Rek command. Elza nods, "Of course Rekie-poo"  Tatsu doesn't look so sure, "Just do it, he'll be fine!" Annie says resassuring him.

He sighs and takes a deep breath, "Dragon Fire!" He shoots a giant blast of fire towards the two, Elza adds her own flames to the mix as well. Shin's eyes shoot wide open as the blast comes towards him and Nova, "Crap..." Nova doesn't see a way he can dodge this massive wave of fire, "Wait a minute..." He turns to Shin and flings him upwards, using him as a human shield.

"Is that the best you pirates have!" Suddenly he feels something stab into him. He looks down to see Shin, his Divine Dawn unsheathed and dug into his side, "I've had enough of this!" Nova drops him and kicks him back to the rest of his crew.

With the Nonki-

Eric continues to full on assault on the pirates, "The only thing worse than pirates are weak pirates!" he says whipping through another group and then moving onto the next one.

"What's up with him?" Hana asks after slicing a pirate down, "Yea, he's lost his cool for some reason," Sooyoung takes a few pirates down herself.

"Alrighty then, as Commander I'll calm him down," Joseph approaches Eric from behind and begins to rub his shoulders, "Easy there boy, easy," Eric begins to relax but then his eyes shoot open and he pushes Joseph out of the way, "WHAT AM I A DOG!"

"Hey! That's assaulting a superior officer," he says flipping through the Marine Handbook, "This thing has some good stuff in it actually," he shuts it and tosses it away, "Superior officer my ass! This squad's a joke!" Everyone looks at him with a curious face, "Who're we even fighting!" he shouts looking around and nothing but fodder.

With Derrick- 

He feels a weird sensation enter the air around him and suddenly all of the drunk fools around him collapse, "What the hell?" he walks outside to see Aika, "What's going-" He stops as a bullet whizzes past his face and cuts his cheek. 

A small squad of marines stands before them, "What did you do to our crew!" He says pointing to the group of fodder that are passed out behind him, "I didn't do anything," he says scratching his head.

"LIES! MEN, PREPARE TO ATTACK!" Suddenly a large group of marines pop their heads up from on top of the roof, all with their guns aimed at the duo, "You'll never make it past our elite gunsmen! FIRE!" They all shoot at the two, but Derrick pushes Aika out of the way and quickly becomes transparent, causing the bullets to pass through him.

He turns back to normal, sweating, "That...was a lot of bullets," he says catching his breath, "PREPARE TO FIRE AGAIN!" The commander shouts, "Great..." One of the men has already reloaded his gun and takes aim but before he can pull the trigger BOOM! Something explodes in his face.

Jorma stands on top of a building of his own, his Kabuto in hand, "Now that is a lot of gunners," he says firing a tazer pellet at another marine, "Ghost Beam!" Derrick focuses some energy into his finger and fires a black and white beam right through one of the men.

"Hurry! We have the numbers, GO!" Another marine attempts to fire but gets cut down before he gets the chance, William stands behind him, saber drawn high. 

By now the remaining men have all reloaded, "FIRE ALREADY!!!" The four of them all stand in together, preparing for the end when marines begin to fall one by one. A gunslinger than Derrick has never seen before takes them out. William gives a smirk, recognizing the new recruit.

They all begin to take the men down one by one, until only the commander remained, "This isn't over!" He pulls out a large rocket launcher, "You're finished! You'll rule the day you messed with Captain-" before he could even say his name he stops and hears a loud thud behind him. He turns to see Usagi who puts on hand on his shoulder, "I don't know who you are, but I'm pretty sure I should do this," he picks him up and chucks him into a nearby building. Flynn soon enters, "Hey, so, what did I miss?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2009)

Garrick and a squad of his men fight their way to the hostile's Village itself, battling and grinding away for every inch of land that they get. The Marine Captain stands like an unmovable bulwark in front of his squad, moving forward without delay. He wields a giant kukri blade in each hand, spinning them around like weed whackers, slicing away at the natives, and trees. 

Finally after a bloody march through the jungle they make it to the edge of the Native's Village. Women and children run in fear as Garrick and his men approach. "RAZE IT ALL TO THE GROUND!" Garrick bellows. 

A handful of Marines break off and run towards the huts. Each Marine ignites a molotov cocktail, tossing them into the doors and windows of each hut. Not even bothering to check if there's any women and children inside. This is not their concern of course. They're only following order, which is to burn this village to ashes. 

Garrick gets on his den den Mushi and calls Lt. Commander Clemens. After several seconds of no answer he shakes his head. "Dammit what the hell is she doing?!" he growls. 

_At the unfinished manor..._
"Excuse me Milord!" Clemens exclaims as she rolls out of bed, flinging away the sheets and springing for the den den mushi in her coat that lays draped on the floor. 

Germanicus crosses his arms behind his pillow and sighs, "Just when things were getting good." 

Clemens takes the den den mushi out of her pocket and activates it. "Go for Clemens," she says. 

*"CLEMENS WHAT THE FUCK TOOK YOU SO LONG TO ANSWER!?"* Garrick's voice screams, the face of the den den mushi in Clemens hand mimics Garrick's scowl. 

"Well sir I was just debriefing Lord Germanicus," she responds. 

"I'll say!" Germanicus adds with a laugh from the bed. 

Clemens turns around and glares at him but quickly turns back to the den den mushi. 

*"Alright whatever just hurry up and get your ass over here so we can transport these women and children!"* he replies in a growl. 

"Aye sir!" Clemens responds, shutting off the device. 

"Let's get back to that debriefing shall we?" Germanicus adds.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

_Monarchs and Unamed vs. Commander Nova_

Rek gritted his teeth. This man was strong, there was no doubt about that. Jun was even using a sword she picked up from a dead elite, even if she was preferring to use her fists nowadays.

"Jun, Ruru! Let's do that move." Rek ordered.

"Yes milord." Ruru went into full beetle mode and flew up above everyone.

Jun merely nodded, still refusing to speak to Rek. 

"Filthy Pirates, you'll all be dead once I'm done with you!" Nova charged, but before he could unsheath any weapon Ruru dashed towards him and rammed Nova in the head. He transformed into hybrid point and grabbed the marine commander.

"Now!" Ruru's wings began to vibrate, sending shockwaves through Nova's body.

"Jun, if you will." 

Jun nodded, and charged towards the marine commander. Ruru let go of Nova, and allowed Jun to attack. Jun threw the sword at Nova, who dodged it easily, but that was not Jun's real attack.

" Empty Fist; 2 inch punch" Jun quickly closed any distance she had with Nova, and punched him as hard as she could.


_Matyr and Marcks' legendary adventure of epicness!_ 

The unfortunate duo landed somewhere farm somewhere away from where the fighting was being held.

"Next time, let's walk." Marcks said weakly.

"I agree." Matyr concurred.

Marcks and Matyr got up, and saw that they were near one of the numerous docks within the fortress.

"Okay, let's go kick ass!" Matyr took out his hapsburg, while Marcks readied his weapon.

The moment the two took a step forward from the crater they were in, dozens of elites appeared around the corner, probably marching towards the area were fighting was still the thickest. 

Matyr and Marcks froze. 

"Oh."

"Crap." 

The elites began firing at the duo, forcing them to run for their lives. 

"HEEEEEEEEELPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Marcks cried.

"JUST RUN! SAVE YOUR SCREAMING FOR WHEN THEY CORNER US!" 

Several of the elites broke off from the group, readying their swords. Some of them began firing flame dials.

"THEY HAVE FREAKIN' FLAMETHROWERS!" Matyr yelled. He dropped his backpack filled with small explosives. 

"SHOOT THE BACKPACK!" Matyr yelled at Marcks, who fired a pellet quickly, detonating the backpack's contents and engulfing the charging elites in the explosion.

"Did we kill them?"

Matyr smiled confidently. "Of course we did. The great Maty-" Arcs of lightning flew from within the smoke, electrocuting Matyr in a comical fashion.

Several elites came out of the smoke, brandishing swords and dials. Marcks fired as fast as he can, but the elites dodged the attacks with coordinated ease.

"We're dead." Marcks said. Matyr's incapacitated body twitched in agreement, though that was probably the electricity. 


"WARKAAAA WARRRRRRKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!" As the elites neared the two, a portion of the walls were destroyed, sending debris towards the elites. The rest of the squad fell back, unsure of what the new enemy was. 

When the dust settled an Ostrich came out, wearing a beret. The Ostrich noticed the remaining elites, and fired a beam from its mouth.

"What the hell!?" Marcks said in disbelief.

"Damn it Wilder, don't keep using Aeroblast! You tire out quickly when you do that, and you can't run away!" A voice coming from the beret said.

"The hat...can talk." Marcks fainted, partly from fatigue and the sheer impossibility of a talking hat.

Greize sighed. At least they were safe from the sharks. He turned to Matyr and Marcks."Who the hell are these guys?"


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 18, 2009)

V dodged the native chief's spear thrust and rolled to the side, a knife flashing out at Flesh-Eater's chest.  The cannibal quickly moved his spear blade into the blade, sending it flying into the jungle underbrush.  V got to his feet and attacked once more, two knives in his hand.  V began an unrelenting assault, stabbing, slashing and spinning at the the chief as Flesh-Eater frantically attempted to parry with his spear.  

Flesh-Eater suddenly ducked and slammed the butt of his spear into V's unprotected stomach.  V smashed into the ground, all the air knocked out of him.  The native chief ran forward, readying his spear to strike V in the chest, but V rolled out of the way just as the spear struck the ground.  V hurriedly got to his feet, but not fast enough.  The chief stuck out his arm and slashed the spear straight at V's chest, and thin line of blood slowly poured down.  

Ignoring his wound, V grabbed the spear hilt and shoved backwards.  This time, the butt of spear slammed into Flesh-Eater's body.  The cannibal careened backwards, and V jumped forward.  V's elbow slammed into the chief's chest, knocking him to the ground.  V raised his arm and brought it down, a knife in his hand.  The chief raised his spear to block it, and the force of V's blow snapped the spear in half.  

Before Flesh-Eater could do anything else, V's hands were around his throat. The native chief kicked V as hard as he could, but the marine's iron grip would not let up.  After the cannibal had finished his final death throes.  V got to his feet and collected his knives.  He glanced at his chest, but it appeared to only be a scratch.  V then headed to the village before Garrick could kill all of the natives.  

*The Dark Justice...* 

Gilmont ran forward at the attacking seaking.  "It's just a like a boss fight in a video game..." Gilmont thought to himself as he jumped onto one of the pincer like arms.  He ran up the arms straight onto the seaking's head.  "Now you go for the eyes," Gilmont muttered, heading for the massive gel like spheres at either side of monster's head.  

Gilmont ran up to one of the eyes and plunged his spear down.  It hit the jelly like layer and bounced back up.  "Plan B!" Gilmont shouted out loud as he saw his plan was not going to work.  By now, the monster had realized the fat marine was waddling all over its head.  The seaking tried to shake Gilmont off, but he held on to the wet, spongy skin covering the monster's head.  

As the monster slowed down its shaking, Gilmont got to his feet and began to hum.  "Old king cole was a merry old soul and a merry old soul was he.  He puffed on his pipe and raped his lady wife making the other two wives happy," Gilmont hummed, completely messing up the rhyme.  Gilmont then lifted his spear and plunged it down several times into the monsters head.  The monster threw its head back and roared in pain as green blood spurted out all over Gilmont.  

Gilmont tugged his spear out and the monster roared again.  "Whee!" the fat marine bellowed as he slid off the seaking's head and fell onto the deck of *The Dark Justice*.  The monster roared once more before descending back into the sea.  Gilmont got to his feet and headed back to his secret beer stash, leaving a trail of green blood and dumbfounded marine stares as he went.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2009)

_The Unnamed Crew and The Monarch Crew vs Commander Nova_
Nova backpedals off balance from the force of Jun's punch.

"Jun duck!" Annie yells. She hoists her giant triple barreled rifle from around her back and adjusts it to Burn setting. The three barrel spins around and then lock into place, each one containing a breath dial stored with natural gas. 

They activate and a jet of invisible gas streams out at her target, none other then Commander Nova. Annie presses the trigger. 

*"INFERNO ROUND!"* she yells. 

A controlled spark ignites within each barrel and a giant stream of white hot flame shoots out at the Commander. The blast hits home and explodes. 

Annie smirks as she stares at the black smoke and flames. "And that's all she wrote..." but she cuts herself off and frowns. Her mantra tells her differently. As the smoke clears from the explosion a giant wall of Iron cloud can bee seen. It's incredibly blackened and singed but otherwise intact. 

"What a revoltin' development...." 

Annie reflexively flips away, trying to keep up with her mantra guided instinct but she's a second behind what her brain is telling her. A speed blur appears behind Annie. Nova materializes and manages to grab Annie by the ankle just as she flips away. 

"Troublesome insects should know their place in the world!" he yells. Nova slams Annie down towards the ground like a rag doll and then throws her against a wall like a missile, head first.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2009)

Reapers vs Marines, the battle of dreams-

"THEY'VE BREACHED THE DEFENSE SIR!" a man shouts into a denden mushi. "WE'VE GOT A STRANGE MAN WITH A SAXAPHONE! HE'S.. OH OH GOD! HE'S COMING!!! SIR WE NEE BA-" the denden mushi was cut off. "Damn it...." Captain Elswood slams his large hands into his desk and two tear drops fall. "DAMN IT!" He picks up a denden mushi. "ALL SQUADS! FALL BACK! WE CAN'T AFFORD TO LOSE ANY MORE MEN! DO YOU HEAR ME! ALL SQUADS FALL BACK! IF YOU GET THE MESSAGE RELAY AN ANSWER!" 

He waits, there's no call back... "Don't tell me..." Before he can finish the tought, the denden mushi kicks on, it's a dark gruff voice he hadn't heard before. "Yes sir, This is squad R. We've secured the area, no need to worry." Elswood let out a sigh of releif. "Good going... what squad did you say again?" He asked. "R sir." The captains eye twitched. "There's no squad R..." his right hand began to shake as he held back the urge to crush the denden mushi. "Who is this." He asked. "My name is Grim Drakoski. And don't worry Mr. Captain, We put your men into a nice deep sleep. I'm sure they are enjoying their deepest fantasy come true. GUUUUAAAHHH!!!" A voice screamed out in the background. "Woops~ that ones a nightmare." Grim chuckled. 

"You bastard.... the marines won't stand for this! WE WON'T ALLOW THE PEACE OF THIS ISLAND TO BE COMPROMISED BY THE LIKES OF YOU!" he shouts into the denden mushi while punching down with his free hand and shattering his desk. "You have no choice dear captain, I've had years of experience in dealing and killing marines. If you think for a moment you are good enough to capture me, be reasured i wil slaughter every single last citizen on this island to further my goal." 

"And just what is your goal reapers."He grittied his teeth. "The destruction of the chains that bind this world. The chains that prevent the world from seeing true freedom. The chains that keep every person bound to the laws of man and prevent them from soaring. The chains that prevent the human race from reaching the stars. I will break these chains, I will free the world from it's binds." "And you would kill innocents to achieve this..." the marines questioned. 

"I've already killed your men, I've already slaughtered four islands, I've already destroyed dozens of marine ships and bases. so if you want a straight forward answer, if it's to accomplish my dream i would slaughter every last innocent soul on this planent." "Then i hope to see you in hell you worthless piece of shit because i'm coming for you!" with that, Captain Elswood Harf crushed his denden mushi, threw on his marine jacket and picked up a massive sword. "MEN! WE GO AT FULL CHARGE! GET THE CITIZENS TO SAFETY! THE TOWERS BEEN OVER RUN BY THE REAPER PIRATE CREW!" 

Hundreds of marines salute the captain. "YES SIR! CAPTAIN SIR!" They quickly mobilize, grabbing guns and swords then rushing off into town to protect and move the citizens. "WE'LL SHOW THE REAPERS THAT THE MARINES ARE NOT TO BE MESSED WITH!!!" He points his blade into the air and is met with cheer and applause. Meanwhile, on the other end of the Denden mushi. "Heh, The captain destroyed his denden mushi." Grim smirked, he turned to his crew who stand in a blood soaked cavern. The bodies and gut of marines litter the area. "We must show them that our dream is more powerful then theirs." With those words, Reaper was me with cheers of his own. "Let's go." He flicked out his blade and rushed up a set of stairs, followed by the rest of his crew.

with Gordo/Raphael

The two monks rowed their one man boats next to each other. They didn't speak to each other, they simply continued to float across the ocean headed for their goal, what it was... I'm sure they had forgotten by now...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2009)

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
Garrick and V stand amidst the charred ruins of the once proud and warlike Native village. All but a few lone warriors have been executed for treason against the World Government, specifically treason against a very crude World Noble who wanted their land so he could build a quaint vacation palace, even though he already has 42 others.

"Isn't it a wonderful thing when balance is restored to the world?" Garrick tells V, while he smokes a cigar. V nods wordlessly, though he really doesn't care so much about restoring balance as he does about slicing peoples necks and bathing in their blood. 

Garrick points to the women and children who are being led away in chains. They all have a traumatized and shell shocked look on their faces after having their home destroyed and their husbands, fathers, brothers, sons, all massacred. 

"You see justice is fair," Garrick states with pride as he blows a large smoke ring into the air. 

"Those goddamn savages are moving on to a better life. The younger ones will be reeducated and they'll serve Germanicus, some of them will be sent to Tequila Wolf to work on that fuckin' huge bridge, and most will be sent to the Shabondy Employment Facilities!" 

The Marine Captain tosses his cigar to the ground and stomps it under his massive boot heel. 

"I better get a fuckin' promotion for this!" he grumbles.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 19, 2009)

-Aboard the LTP's Ship-

Eve leans against the cabin wall as the rest of the crew arrive back on deck.
Belle looks at Eve with a panicked look in her eyes."Where's Chris?"
"He's in the boys' bedroom."
Belle opens the door and runs in, followed by Kama, Nolan and James.
"What do you think you're doing!?"
Bolt lays in a hammock, beanie covering his eyes and arms crossed.  "What are you talking about?"
"The Reject Dial.  Hand it over!"
"I don't know where it is."
"What?"
"You took it from me.  And what do you expect me to do with it?"
"So you're telling me you aren't going to go out and find Razortooth."
There was a moment of silence.  "No."
Belle stepped back a bit in shock.  "W-What was that?"
Bolt grits his teeth.  "I won't go out and find him if that's what you guys really want."
Belle moves closer to him and goes down on one knee next to his hammock.  "Look me in the eyes and say that."
He moves his beanie up above his eyes and sits up.  They seem tired and exhausted.  "I won't go out and find him."
Belle stares back into his eyes.  She tries to read him, unsure if he really means what he's saying, until she stands up, and begins to walk out the room.  Kama and James' head were seen peeking in, but when they saw Belle approaching, they quickly pretended to act natural.

"Hmmm, what crummy weather today, eh?"
"Out of all the times it had to rain, right?"
The two began to stupidly laugh.  "You two are so pathetic."
They turn around to Eve.  *"HEY!"*
"But she's right, you know?"
*"NOT YOU TOO!"*
"Well, he seems like he may be telling the truth."
"Eh?"
"He said he won't go out and fight Razortooth."
"..... now that's obviously a lie.  From what I've seen, he'll be getting out of here the second we turn our backs."
"Which is why I said that it seems like he _may_ be telling the truth.  I want to believe that I can still trust him, but I think we need to monitor his actions anyway.  At least for tonight."
"What?  So he's grounded?"
"No.  We'll just keep him confined to our ship and make sure he doesn't leave after sunset."
"So.... he's grounded."
"Well.... I guess."  Kama and James began to laugh loud until Belle scolds them.  "Alright.  Everybody is going to need to do their part for tonight.  So I'll be assigning tasks.  Eve, you'll-"  She simply walked by Belle silently, and made her way below deck with Sparky closely following.  "..... okay.  Nolan, you'll patrol around the docks around our ship.  Kama and James, you two will guard the door to my bedroom, and I'll stay in the room with Chris.  Make sure neither of us leave."
"OOoooo, you and Bolt in the bedroom alone, eh?"
"Figures~"  The two begin laughing.
Belle blushes slightly, but angrily replies.  "Well, would one of you like to volunteer to keep Chris company whilst locked up in that room!?"
"Hmmm, he does smell pretty bad..."
"And he whines enough as it is..."
"Then its settled."  She tosses a key over to Kama and James.  "Lock it when I get in." She storms back into the room with Bolt and shuts the door behind her.  You could hear the door lock shortly after.
Bolt sits up in the hammock.  "What the hell is going on?"
"You aren't leaving til morning."
"Well...." he sighs and slouches, "...shit."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2009)

_The end of the New World..._
A vast Marine Armada awaits battle. A Super Buster Call Class vessel is the Flagship, *The Dark Justice III*. A tall and muscular Marine in a black trenchcoat, and a black and gray pinstriped suit, stands at the bridge smoking a cigar. 

*Meet Admiral Kurosame "The Black Shark"
Formerly Vice Admiral Zane Garrick* 

"Here come the trash now!" he growls. 

Three huge Pirate fleets appear in the distance from different directions and converge into one main armada. In front of the Pirate force three ships move towards the front. Each one with a unique design. One of them is shaped like a large menacing red dragon with wings, another looks extremely technologically advanced and has no sails, and finally the ship in the center is much smaller then the other two, her name is _The Infinite Injustice_. The Captains of each ship appear at the bows of their vessels.     

The Captain of The Infinite Injustice...
*Queen of Gunslingers Annie
1st Division Captain of the Unnamed Pirate Legion
Bounty: 498 Million
*
The Captain of the Dragon shaped ship appears at the bow...
*Dragon Emperor Tatsu Brimtale
2nd Division Captain of The Unnamed Pirate Legion
Bounty: 512 Million*

The Captain of the advanced ship...
*Shin "The Smokin Samurai" Yagami
Newly Crowned Strongest Swordsman in the World
3rd Division Captain of The Unnamed Pirate Legion
Bounty: 516 Million*

The three lead Pirate ships and the lead Marine flagship sail towards each and meet at the center of these two vast opposing armadas. Tatsu and Shin both leap from their ships and land on the deck of _The Infinite_, followed by their first mates. 

Shin lights a cigarette and looks at Annie, smirking at her, "Long time no see, Gunslinger-chan. Did you miss me?" he asks her slyly.  

Annie casts him a sideways glance of annoyance. "I didn't miss that," she says pointing at his cigarette with her right index finger. She flexes her finger and suddenly the cigarette in Shin's mouth explodes into particles as if it was hit by a bullet. 

"Heh good one Annie-sama,"  Marcks says as he appears from below deck. 
*
Moonbuster Marcks
Deputy Captain First Division
Bounty: 201 Million*

Shin shrugs and simply lights another cigarette. Behind him stands Alph who observes silently.

*Super Android Alph
Deputy Captain Third Division
Bounty: 308 Million*

"Time for the final push," Tatsu states. 

Beside Tatsu, Jessie examines the railing. "You guys gotta keep this ship in better condition. She's still my baby!"  

*Jessie Roseo "The War Hammer"
Deputy Captain Second Division
Bounty: 293 Million *

Suddenly Admiral Kurosame appears from the sky and lands on the deck of the Infinite, shaking the ship from side to side with his impact. Then V appears in a blur of speed. Meanwhile Vice Admiral Beverly Clemens appears out of a mirror. 

"The former Pirate King and his Nakama are dead and so is their dream. No more era of adventure and all that bullshit!" he growls. 

"AND NOW THE GREAT AGE OF PIRATES ENDS HERE WITH YOU!!" Garrick bellows. He flings off his Marine coat and prepares for battle. Behind him the Marine armada all fire in unison with the combined power of a dozen Buster Calls, like a bright supernova of destruction. 
*
Right here right now...*
Annie awakens with a start, she had blacked out for a couple of seconds. The Gunslinger lays back in a shell of foam. After Commander Nova had tossed her headfirst into the wall, she had ignited a foam round to cushion her impact.

Annie shudders, "Damn that was a weird dream!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2009)

Painter threw four small objects at Jason from her position in the air. "Awaken." The figures released a cloud of smoke and emerged as full sized tigers. "Damn it." Jason went to grab his chest to take out a mask, but one of the tigers swiped at him and forced him to jump back. "I know your ability is that of the Mask mask fruit correct." Jason grumbles and draws his blade Eve's heart. 

"My figures will not be beaten so easily." She spoke. "I've beaten them before." One of the tigers leaps at Jason, He leans to one side and kicks the tiger with his right leg, another comes up from behind him, Jason turns and slashes down on it's head, the tiger cries out, Jason knees it's jaw and slams the handle of his sword into it's head. Cracks form in it's jaw and around it's eyes. "Im..impossible..." Painter stood back. "The reports all state he can only fight with masks!" 

Jason turns and slashes the belly of another tiger pouncing at him. "I usually fight with my masks.. because." He throws a punch into the exposed stomach of the previous tiger. "I'M WEAK!" the beasts stomach shattered, revealing the figurine in it's belly. Jason stabs the figure which breaks the entire tiger into a pile of dust. The other tigers begin to circle Jason. "But even if i am weak." They all pounce at the same time, Jason draws Eris. "I'LL END CP3!" the white jewel in the purple hilt of Eris glows as Jason spins and cuts the tigers in half. 

"What's with that sword..."She stepped back, the jewel still glowing. "I won't allow the marines to exist peacefully on this island." Jason pointed Eris at Painter. "Now, Give the girl back." Painter smirked. "Like i'd allow that." Jason nodded. "Wrong answer." He sheathed Eve's heart, drew a flame mask and attached it to Eris. "FLAME SLASH!" Jason rose his blade above his head, gripped it with both hands and slashed down, sending a ball of fire towards Painter.

"Shit!" She tried to dodge but her chest and left arm were caught. "GUAH!!" she falls to the ground and rolls trying to put the flame out. "Speed strength combo!" Painter looks up to see a cheetah headed Jason quickly change into a bear head before her stomach was kicked and she flew off into the air. "That's how you deal with the marines kid." He turned to Annalisa and gives her a thumbs up. "thumbs up are lame!" she cried. "..." Jason sighed and removed he mask. 

Rex Vs bookworm-

"Sorry for havin done that to ya." Rex comments. "But i don't be wantin cap to see me fight like that." He adjusted his glasses and pulled on a clump of string sin his hand. "G..guh..." Bookworm lay bloodied on the ground, hundreds of cuts diamond patterned cuts over his body. "B...bastard..." He coughed. "Now den." Rex lowered his guitar and took a golf stance. "THREE!" he laughed while swining back and knocking bookworms head and body into the distance like a golfer. "Ah, it looks like it's bein a hole in one! DOREREREREREME!" Rex laughed.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Raida Isle*

Tendou and Souji are back-to-back surrounded by Pirates, "Souji, let's try it."

The two began to shout in unison, *"WAAAH!"*

Tendou and Souji each ran in different directions into hordes of Pirates.  Souji grabbed three Pirates in his pincers and cut them down with his sickles.  A few Pirates surrounded him with guns and swords but he jumped into the air.  The Pirates began to fire at Souji and he spun in mid-air with his sickles parrying the bullets away.  After he stopped spinning and launched an attack downwards, "Raida Scurl!"

Two curved energy attacks came out from Souji's sickles and launched the Pirates into the air.  Tendou holds his sword outward and dashes towards the midair Pirates, "Raida Blitz."

A few moments later the Pirates all have deep cuts on their bodies and Tendou is on the other side of the group.  Souji lands on his feet behind Tendou and they look at the oncoming Pirates, "There's no end to these guys is there?"

Souji looks at Tendou with a smirk, "No.  Oi, let's go meet those Marines.  However many they have is always better than just us two."

Tendou nodded at Souji and they began running towards the Nonki crew with Tendou in front knocking away Pirates with his horn, "Transform: Full Beetle Mode!"

Tendou's body began to change fully into a beetle and he grew an extra pair of legs and began running on all six of them, "Souji, hop on.  We'll reach them in no time."

On top of Tendou, Souji held his sickles out so that he'd take down the Pirates that Tendou would be knocking backwards with his horn.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2009)

_Monarchs and Unamed vs. Commander Nova_

"Annie!" Rek unsheates his canesword and transmutes it into diamond. He runs towards her, firing off shots towards Nova. 

"Annoying little prick!" Nova screamed. "You really think gun shots will hurt me!?" 

Rek gritted his teeth. "Then I suppose I'll cut you down then." He fired off another shot, only to have it blocked by an iron cloud wall. Nova charged towards Rek, blasting him with a flame dial. Rek managed to dodge, but now Nova had closed any distance he had with Rek.

The marine commander struck the young noble with several punches, Rek being unable to transmute his clothes into proper armor. He thrusts his sword at his fist, causing him to draw blood. 

Nova was not amused. "Axe Dial!" The familiar blades of an axe dial strike Rek at the shoulders. "Thunder Dial!" A surge of lightning followed, electrocuting Rek. The young noble collapsed, writhing in pain.

"REK!" Elza flies towards Nova, breathing fire as she did so. Nova dodged the breath of flame, and erected an iron cloud wall around himself. "SIX-EPEE; DOKUGANRYUU FINI!" All ten claws hit the iron cloud wall, cutting it open. Behind it Nova smiles, and blasts Elza with an arc of lightning. 

"Milord!" Ruru tried to dash towards Nova, but was prevented by Yumi.

"If you do that then he'll just swipe you away!" She said. "Everyone, blast him from afar and make sure he doesn't get near you!" Chains form around Nova's feet, tying him in place. Yumi's katana turns into a rifle, and she begins to fire. Nova erects another iron cloud wall, blocking the attack. Alph and Cass join in, but as soon as they are about to break one of the walls he simply erects another.

"Let me try!" Cass dashes to the other side of the battlefield, finding an opening in the iron walls. She fires several shots, some of which hit Nova directly. 

"I have to go get milord!" Ruru turns into his full zoan mode and flies towards Rek while Nova is distracted by the ranged weapons fire. He manages to pick Rek, Elza and Annie up before Nova notices and attacks him with a flame dial.

"You think this will bind me!?" Nova easily breaks out of Elza's chains. "I'm going to kill all of you!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2009)

_Unnamed and Monarch Crew vs Commander Nova..._
Annie points her gold revolver over Ruru's shoulder and fires at the stream of flame coming Ruru's way. 

*"Foam Round!"* 

A shell explodes out of the barrel of her gun and expands into a giant glob of foam that wraps around the flame, consuming them with its fire retardant properties. A feature that Annie added to the foam after meeting Tatsu. Black smoke sizzles out of the foam as it hardens and drops to the floor. 

Nova attempts to chase after Ruru but out of nowhere Jessie appears in front of the Marine and uppercuts him under the chin with a wide sweeping swing of her giant Adam Wood hammer. *"WHIRLWIND UPPERCUT!"* Even Nova's skull rattles as he feels the force of the blow, almost falling backwards from the sheer power of the impact. 

Jessie lands in a crouching position and slams her Adam Wood hammer onto the ground, where it leaves a small crater. 

"Where the hell were you?!" Annie asks her.  

"I was admiring the details of this ship!" Jessie replies defensively. She reaches for a thin but dense metal belt that wraps around her waist under her shirt and removes it. She casually drops it to the floor where it makes an even bigger crater then the hammer. Jessie wriggles around her waist and nods, "Much better!"  

"We need to destroy those dials of his. He's weaksauce without them!" Annie says as Ruru lands she, Rek, and, Elza, to a position of relative safety. She looks down at Rek who still lays on the ground, and begins slapping his face lightly from side to side. "C'mon, man up, it was just a flesh wound." More like a thousand little flesh wounds combined with a surge of electricity. 

Nova quickly recomposes himself. "BAH! An ant with a giant mallet is still an ant!" he proclaims. He fires a burst of red hot flame at Jessie combined with an electrical arc from his dials. Tatsu appears over Jessie and blasts a fireball at the combined dial attack causing it to explode midstream which creates a violent blinding light that takes Nova off guard for just a second. 

A second is all Jessie needs as she zooms towards Nova, more then twice as fast without her weights. Nova punches at her with his right fist but she catches it in the palms of her both her hands, creating a palpable bone jarring thud. "Thanks that's what I wanted!" Jessie exclaims. She pulls Nova's right arm in with her freakish strength and clamps both her hands around his right wrist, specifically the dials around his wrist. She easily crushes the shells with her vise like grip, leaving Nova without his iron cloud dial and his Axe dial. 

Jessie hands bleed slightly from crushing the axe dial but she moves in at Nova's left arm. 

"UNHAND ME PIRATE!!" Nova bellows at her in protest. Suddenly with a burst of speed he kicks Jessie in the side of her head sending her flying into the air, spinning around like a crash test dummy. At the last second Tatsu swoops in and catches her before she hits the ground.

Jessie shakes her head of the cobwebs and looks up at Tatsu with a smile. "This is just like a dream I had!" she says happily. 

Tatsu looks at her obliviously, "Huh what dream?!" 

Jessie shrugs, "Oh nothing..." she mumbles. Tatsu lands and Jessie grabs up her giant hammer. Ready for a final offensive.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2009)

"Excuse me!" Joseph jumped on a large beetles head, then onto a half beetles head, then onto the ground. "COME AN GET SOME!" Joseph laughed firing off two cannonballs into the crowd. "I AM acting CAPTAIN JOSEPH RODGERS!" He takes a proud stance. "Ah.. we heard you were a Lt.Commander." Some of the pirates speak out. "SHUT UP! I'M acting CAPTAIN!" He fires more cannon balls into the crowds. "Ah, wait.. Was that in the handbook..." He rubbed his chin and began flipping through a copy of the marine handbook. "I thought this woulda been bigger..." "IT'S A POCKET COPY!" hana shouts in the distance.

With the reapers-

They climbed up a long staircase and stepped out a door into a town filled with sky scrapers and monster cars. "WOOF!" Even the dogs legs were six feet long. "this island... is odd." Grim blinked. "Indeed..." the spoony bard added. "FIRE!" The command echoed through the streets, a small wave of Cannonballs could be seen coming towards the Reapers location. "Martin, would you be so kind as to destroy those?" Grim asked. "I'll vanquish them as i vanquished the rabid mutant mouse of musgrove!" He raises his Sax and blows one long suspsended note. 

The air that come from his Sax formed into a barrage of arrows that flew into the cannon balls, destroying them midflight. "Wh..what was that!?" a marine with binoculars falls to the ground. "He... with just a sax... he destoyed the cannonballs! These aren't normal people!" Captain Harf snags the binoculars from the marine and looks out at the reapers. One of them seemed to be reaching for one of the tall cars. "what the hell is he planning?" Harf wondered. 

"Now the micheal, Supah toss." Grim smirked. "I'M FEELIN STRONG!!! SUUUPAAAAH TOSS!!!!" Micheal wrarth picks up the car, spins and throws it down the street, It skips across the ground four times before the engine is hit and the car explodes. "GO NOW!" Reaper shouts, his crew nods and rush off while he mantains a slow and stead pace. "Damn it!" Elswood cursed. "The explosions blocked our view..." He sighed. "What should we do now!?" The marines panicked. "We can't just fire randomly. when you get sight of them, Release all cannonballs. if they survive, ready yourself for close combat!""AYE SIR!" 

The burning skeleton of the wrecked car flies out of the smoke and crashes through the marines gate, crushing four men and two cannons. "DAMN IT!" Elswood draws his buster sword and prepares for battle. But, Nothing else came from the smoke. "What's going on here." He stepped up to the gate, nothing, the smoke had cleared and there was nothing. "Damn it, they must have gone into the buildings! GO MEN AND SECCURE THE TOWN!" Hundreds of marines salute and flood through the gate into the town. 

"Oh, Was that the wisest course of action?" a voice called from behind elswood turned to see two members of the reaper crew standing next to the skeleton of the car. "H..how..." the marine captain gripped his blade. "HOW DID YOU GET IN HERE!?" Grim held up a steel cord that seemed to have been cut through. "We attached ourselves to the car." The one standing next to him was the strong one, the one called wrath. "Grim, Dread, Pain, Wrath.. What's next reapers. You've made me feel all the emotions of your crews names!" 

Grim smirked. "There is no need to be so angry Captain." he spoke calmly. "We both hold the same rank, Can we not have a civil conversation." the captains blade slammed into the ground beside grim, while the captain himself stood infront of him. "You dodged." He spoke. "You attacked." Grim smirked. "I'M FEELIN-" Wraths fist connected with the captains jaw. "SUPAH!!!!!!" And sent him flying back into the wall around the marines base. "You should know.. Your attempts to stop my crew, will be futile." 

In town-

Marines began flooding into the skyscrapers, sealing off floor by floor in order to keep the pirates contained within the town. "Unit one to Unit two, Sector A, Building 3 Secured! all floors show no sign of pirates! Unit two to Unit one, Sector A Building 2 and 1 secure, no sign of pirates here either!" They pour out and move onto other buildings. "SECTOR B CLEAR! SECTOR C! CLEAR! SECTOR D! CLEAR!" There was one place in town left, Sector E, the outter ring of the island. 

a group of marines heads into one of the sky scrapers of sector E. They flood the floors, guns pointed in every direction. "floors 1-10 clear! how's 11-20 look." a man calls on the denden mushi. "Hey! How's 11-20 look!" There's no response on the other end. "Shit! everyone head to the 11 floor stairwell!" the group nods and follows the man acting as the leader. They reach the staircase to find bodies and blood littering the steps. "S..shit..." He picks up the denden mushi. "Unit three.... Has been wiped out." He spoke. "Their weapons have been taken, be careful!" He orders his group. "AYE!" 

They slowly march up the steps, stepping over their fallen comrades and trying to ignore the smell.They reach the top floor, Floor 20, Guns and swords litter the ground but no one is to be found. "What is this.." The head grabs one of the swords, a hand is still attached. "Those.. those sick bastards..." He tries to hold back the urge to vomit. "Witches House." The lights go out, and the sound of wood and metal clanking could be heard. "Shit! someone's here! men Fire at will!" "AYE SIR!" Shots begin to ring out, Tens and Tens of shots. 

the captain covers his ears, the noise is too great. He ducks to avoid being hit by spare bullets in the darkness. When all became silent again, the lights returned to the room. "Heh.. We must have got him, Good going men!" he turned to see every member of his squad on the ground, vaguely resembling swish cheese. "w..what..." The cold feeling of metal touches his neck. "When out numbered, You must bring your enemy into a confined space and take them out slowly." The last thing the marine felt was cold running through his neck and the last thing he saw, was his world turn upside down and his body fell in front of him... Dread wiped the blood from his Nagitana and began to walk down the steps.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 19, 2009)

*Arathi Basin, Island*

The crew arrived at the entrance of the colosseum with Marc still fuming. Hawthorne opened his mouth to say something to Marc but Tetra quickly covered it. "Let him be, it doesn't make much sense but when he is annoyed he does better." Hawthorne looked at Tetra like she was insane. "You need to be calm and level headed to fight" Hawthorne said quietly. "Well he doesn't" Tetra said ushering for him to be quiet. *"Participants receive their numbers here"* a voice called from the crowd. The Black Swords made their way towards the voice which turned out to be several men at desks surrounded by the crowd. "I'm sorry but spectators need to take a seat in the stands" another man said spying Hawthorne, Wesley and Akawana without registration papers. Hawthorne and Akawana bid the participants good luck and dragged Wesley off who was looking around scribbling away into his note book. When the crew finally approached the desk and handed in their forms they were handed another form. "For fucks sake what now?" Marc said banging his fist on the desk causing it to splinter. *"This form merely states that if you are killed the arena cannot be held responsible"* the man explained coldly, *"and deaths are very frequent in ALL of the games."* The crew quickly signed the forms and handed them over and they were quickly given their numbers and ushered away.

Marc looked down at the schedule and swore. "Obstacle first, sharp shooting second, swordsman third, hand to hand fourth and battle royal last. Someone wake me when Tetra and Fire's thing starts" Marc said plopping down in the middle of the contestant waiting area and falling asleep. The rest of the crew observed the competition looking around for possible threats. *"Seems there are quite a few marine participating"* Smirnov said spying the obvious marine garb. "There were also others in the stands as well as placing bets" Tetra added. *"Its illegal but they tolerate it because its a source of income and entertainment for them"* Smirnov said shaking his head in disgust. "If they willingly put themselves into the ring with me, I will cut them down regardless of who they are, or who is watching" Marc said from the floor. "I thought you were sleeping" Tetra said looking down at Marc's closed eyes. "Who the fuck can sleep in this kind of racket or atmosphere" Marc said smiling. "Watch your back or the competition might pick you off early, you heard what they said about deaths." Just then a massive gong chimed signaling the beginning of the obstacle course.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 19, 2009)

With Sam and Candace

They were attacked by the crew of Kallark Marvel, while the crew had years of experience from the near continues battle they had been waging with the other Marvel crew they were small fry, even compared to this rookie crew.Sam cartwheeled around, emptying out his revolver on the pirates.A sequence of six head shots was followed by another sequence of six headshots.

Candace just hid behind some barrels, her more dominant personality was resting and didn't feel like wasting her time dealing with small fry.

On the other Marvel's ship Val, Chey and Nate were wrecking the ship and the crew.Weather manipulative cords were struck by the rocker, Nate's hybrid form physically overwhelmed the pirates, things got really bad for them when he used his spinnerets to web up two pirates and then use them as improved morning stars to go on a bloody rampage.The man might've been old, well compared to the much younger crewmembers but he had lost nothing of his skill.

Chey's change was noticeable, she had become far more passionate in her fighting and while both Val and Nate quickly took care of their opposition she was capable of keeping up with the two.She even went after the captain, Clark Marvel. Who came down at her with a gigantic axe that embedded itself deep into the mast.

"Bear's Rampage!"She used her powers to create a bear armor around her right arm, the furry clawed arm struck down at Clark's chest, and then several times more all over his body as she unleashed a flurry of swipes until the man was nothing more then a bloody mess.

Sam had to do all of it himself, if it weren't for the fact his gunner status allowed him to dispatch more quickly and easily of fodder like this he would've been in trouble.Eventually it was just between him and Kallark.

The captain was a scythe user, and unleashed a series of slashed on the gunner, the guy had a timing like no other.It was right when Sam was out of bullets and so had to stall in order to reload.Sam launched himself, sliding across the deck while reloading his revolver.He was safe from the scythe this way and then Kallark came in Sam finished it."With rapidfire he shot a star pattern across Kallark's chest.Smoke rose from the six holes in his chest before the scythe slipped out of his hands and the captain fell down on his back.

Though what happened came as a surprise to all, A gigantic octopus like Seaking rose up from the sea, all of the fighting must've caught  it's attention.The Gunsmoke pirates quickly recovered from their initial shock and started attacking the Sea King.Big mistake......It was large to the point it merely got itchy from the attacks and as it's tentacles tried to relieve the itch all three ships were sent flying.The Ravager and The Original Marvelous flew in the same direction but the The True Marvelous, which was holding Sam and Candace were sent flying in the opposite direction.The annoyed Sea King's trashing whipped out enormous waves, this combined with the thick mist put the crew in a serious predicament.

When things finally calmed down Sam and Candace were nowhere near their crewmates and no idea which direction they could find them."This is bad."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 19, 2009)

VS Commander Nova

"I'm ending this."An highly annoyed Shin muttered, he had been focusing for a while now.He still needed a lot of time to build up an activation of one of his modes.Well unless he got overwhelmed by emotions but that usually also meant loss on any self control.

His skin turned bright red once more, the moe that he found the easiest to activate was chosen.He sheathed his Divine Dawn only to draw his Izanami.The nodachi was gripped by both of his hands and he then launched himself, the boost of abilities allowed him pass by Nova's defenses."Natsu Kaigan: Kyousei Kazebun!"He yelled out in his native tongue.It was an attack from the line of air slashes techniques but this was one on a whole other level.

The destructive attack was blocked by Nova with his gauntlets but the blood splatter revealed that it was only partially successful.The gauntlets and shells were further ruined by this attack, the Commander was lifted off the ground and was incapable of evading the attacks that came next, all of his opponents were more then smart enough to know that this was a great opportunity to take the pain in the ass down and they charged at him.

Annie was first."Gunstar Round!"A female form flew trough the smoke of the explosive round, it was revealed to be Jun."Empty hand: Spear Kick!"A groan escaped Nova's lip as he was shot up higher in the air by the devastating kick.Alph shot up in the air, in pursuit of Nova and blasted him with the "Sonic Cannon!"Matyr and Marcks followed up by firing their weapons at the redhead.

"Hibano no Lily!"The firecracker exploded in it's lily shape and caused serious burn wounds to the Commander.Yumi created an spiked construct that stabbed Nova in the back as he flew into it.A group of four had managed to race up in the air fast enough to catch up to Nova, but Nova reached for his Impact Dial in order to try and retaliate but Cassie wouldn't let that happen.She fired with perfect aim, the bullet piercing both the dial and his hand.

The group of four launched their attacks, first were Ruru and Jessie."Atomic Launcher!""Beetle Dash!"The two attacks crashed into the Commander.Next were Elza and Tatsu."Six Epee- Dokunganryuu fini!"She first dug her claws deep in him, then took him up even higher in the air trough several ceilings until they had had managed to exit the fortress while Tatsu raced past them before making a 180 and racing down to the ground again.When Tatsu passed them She released Nova and let Tatsu take him over."Dragon Spiral!"He grabbed him and crashed the both of them trough the floor they had been fighting and through several more before coming to an halt.A slightly stunned Tatsu climbed out of the crater he had crated and was about to head back up to his friends when he heard something move in the crater.

The bloody pulp that was Nova wasn't done and if he had anything to say about it, he wouldn't be going down either.Then the hero of the day revealed himself to be the tea sipping Rek.Who had actually been sitting and looking around the the control center while eating some of Nova's fruit."Pineapple bomb!"The pineapple exploded and finished Nova off, at the same time creating a hole in the bottom of the fortress that caused water to spill into the fortress.

With the size of the fortress it could take an hour or two but eventually it would sink.

"Let's hurry people, we need to get back to the ships and I want to get my hands on this machinery before it sinks to the bottom."Surprisingly enough both Rek and Alph said this at the same time, the only difference was that Rek used an contraction.

They briefly stared at each other, both of them desired the large amount of advanced technology and useful materials they could find on this fortress.With the lack of time they couldn't bicker about and so whoever was first would be entitled to it and both of them got to work, marking items either with an R or an A.The lower ranked members of the crews would carry the equipment back to the ships.

Most of the other higher ranked pirates just headed back to their ships, having no interest in the technology here.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2009)

Helen lays back on the ground in a bloody heap looking up at Yingoru and his sneering face. "HAHA you lost!" he mocks her. Helen closes her eyes and the vision swirls away into dark nothingness. 

His words however still echo in her brain. _I lost....how could I lose?_ she asks herself. 

_Well technically you did lose a gallon of blood before even fighting him so all in all you did pretty well,_ a voice points out to her. Her rational side perhaps. 
_
That's just an excuse. I swore I'd never lose, no matter what! _

The voice laughs at her but its not a mocking laugh. _Well I hate to break it to you kid but this won't be the first time you lose and it probably won't be the last. Everyone loses at some point. _

_I won't let myself be beaten again! I'll become far stronger! _

_Okay fair enough. You go girl as they say, but first you gotta wake up to make that happen..._

The first thing that enter Helen's slowly awakening mind is the frigid cold that chills her to the bone, making her blood run cold, what little of it she has left at least. As her consciousness flickers to life, her senses slowly awaken. The howling bitter wind, the cold plugging up her nostrils, and making her skin shiver. 

Helen eyes open suddenly and she gasps for a deep breath. A hand touches her shoulder. Helen reflexively grabs it and puts on pressure, thinking its an enemy. 

"Helen its me!" a familiar voice exclaims. 

Helen looks up at the figure who kneels beside her, blinking rapidly to clear her fuzzy vision. Then the smiling face of Sanya comes into focus. Helen breathes a deep sigh of relief and let's go. 

"I'm sorry, I thought you were..." she leaves her words unfinished. 

Sanya shrugs and pats Helen on the shoulder, "It's alright you were muttering things in your sleep all the way to this place. I thought you were like having a conversation with yourself or something." 

Helen massages her forehead and sits up. The bandage around her head feels frozen  as well as strands of her long blond hair. Her clothes are bloodstained and damp. _I must look like hell,_ she thinks to herself. Helen takes stock of their surroundings. They're in a ice and snow encrusted cell made of rock, almost like it was carved out of the earth itself. In the center of the cell is a small flame, lit by several wooden logs. 

"Here stay close to the fire," Sanya tells Helen.  

Helen shakes her head in disbelief, still disoriented, "What...where are we? Where are the others?"   

Sanya points behind Helen, "Turn around..." 

Helen shifts her gaze around. Before her is an open space that leads out into the sky. As we focus outwards we see that its a hole carved into a mountain so huge it would pass for a skyscraper and whats more hundreds of these prison cells have been carved into the mountain. Three other mountains stand beside, just as imposing. 

"Holy shit...." Helen mutters in disbelief. Holy shit indeed.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 19, 2009)

-Outside the Boys Room-

Kama and James stand there on guard, clearly bored at the task they've been given.
"They had better not be doing anything they shouldn't be doing in there..."
"I know."  He tries to listen for a moment. "These walls are surprisingly thick though, I can't hear a thing."  He transforms into monkey point and places his ear on the wall.  All he could hear was muffled talking and suddenly
*BAM*
He jerks back, holding onto his ear.  "GOD DAMMIT!"  And begins rolling on the ground, screaming.

-In Side the Room, moments earlier-

Bolt is tossing a ball up and down whilst resting on the hammock.  Belle sits on a chair, staring at him.  "You know, I'm sorry I kept the fact that _he_ was around."
He sighs.  "Well, nothing I can do about it, eh?"
"You really don't remember anything about what happened earlier, do you?"
"Nope."  He tosses the ball up again.
"Its just..... I know you're not a monster..."
"No idea what you're talking about," he answers in an uninterested tone.
"Well.... I'm glad you've decided to go.  I don't want to even think about what could have happened to you..."
"Yeah, this thing would probably hurt, wouldn't it?"  In his fingers, you could see Bolt fiddling with the Reject Dial.
Belle got up and yelled, "Where did you find that!" only for it to be masked by the sound of Bolt pegging the ball against the door, followed by yelps from James on the other side.  Bolt stood up as well.
"You didn't exactly hid it well."
"But you could die if you use it."
"Well, its more of a last resort, but honestly, I probably won't end up using it.  You've seen how much stronger I've become ever since I joined this crew."
Tears begin forming in her eyes.  "But, if-"
"This is exactly why I never wanted you to join the crew."  He began to approach her.  "Because it'll mean that I'll have to keep on apologizing to you, and it hurts to see you like that."  He embraces her.
"Chris..."
He kisses her on the forehead and whispers, "I'll be right back."  He then uses the hilt of his sai and hits her on the back of her head, knocking her out cold.  Her body goes limp in his arms as he lifts her up, and places her in one of the hammocks.  He brushes away the hair from her face.  "Jason and Rex got their chance to be selfish, and now it's my turn.  I'm sorry."  He takes off his beanie, and places it in her hand.
He gets up, and puts the reject dial in his back pocket, and heads for the window.  He opens it, and looks back at Belle's unconscious body. "You know, you're the best friend a guy like me could ever ask for."

He hops out the window, and lands silently, and runs behind a few boxes.  He waits for a moment, as Nolan patrols the area, and quickly runs by in a moment when he is not looking.  Bolt then begins to make his way toward Razortooth's ship.  The air was filled with an intense drum beat coming from the town, celebrating, as the rain intensified.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 19, 2009)

*BD, South Tower*

Nicobi awoke to biting cold all around him and the sound of howling wind. He shook his head and looked around to see gray stone walls there was a small window with vertical gray bars.

"Where am I?" He said as he moved to rub his head

Nicobi looked down to see his hands and feet shackled he got to his feet shuffled toward the window he looked out to see three cylindrical mountains connected by bridges. He could see guards with weapons patrolling the bridge.

"What is this place?" Nicobi said as his breath turned to mist
"It's so cold"

There was a sudden noise behind him, he spun quickly 

"I see you are finally awake" a man in a black winter coat said he held a huge mace on his shoulder.
"Where am I?"
"BD" the man answered with a smile
"Where is the rest of my crew?"
"A few hours in here and you are already making demands"
"I don't know" the man answered with a smile as he walked off leaving Nicobi standing in the cell the wind howling ouside his window snow blowing in and swirling around in the air
"Oh those are sea stone shackles, so don't bother to waste your energy" the man said over his shoulder as she walked into a doorway 

As soon as he disappeared down the staircase, Nicobi heard men talking but he just walked over to the bed and lay down. The bed was hard, it had a thin piece of cloth that was meant to act as a cover

"I have to get out of here" Nicobi said as he shivered from the cold.

*Arathai Basin*

There was a loud gong and several people moved toward a small door that lead out into an arena. Fire and Tetra looked at each other and smiled

"See you guys when we win" Tetra said with a smile as the walked out of the door onto the opened arena. 

"*All participants, will be transported to the obstacle course via the elevator in the middle of the platform*"
"*Please step onto the stage*"
"*Spectators will be able to track the progress on the monitor*" 

Fire looked around at the spectators and realized a number of them were armed. The ground below them lurched and there was a lot of noise and they began their decent. It was very dark and a tad bit cold and the air was a bit thin. As the got lower Fire could see lights coming from below

"I have your back" Fire said
"Break free of the pack at the start and I'll stay back and watch them" Fire whispered
"What's going on here" a woman's voice said
"Entering as a team?"
"It's every man for themselves" she said patting a knife on her waist

Fire put her hand on her knife hilt and Tetra held Fire's hand

"Pay them no mind" Tetra said

Fire took her hand from her knife hilt and undid the weight belt at her waist and it dropped to the floor with a cloud clatter everyone turned to see the source of the noise. Lights suddenly came on illuminating the cavern.

"*All participants are to get though the course over coming the obstacles in turn*"
"*There is only one rule, you cannot leave the designated area.*"
"*You will begin at the sound of the gong*" 

The participants lined up 

"Aren't you taking the other weights off?" Tetra asked 
"I've been practicing, I can easily take them off during the race if needed"

There was a rumble beneath their feet and a huge metal wall started to come out of the ground. The surface looked like polished steel, there were no footholds or anything for that matter on it's surface. Tetra looked up at the wall with a smile as Fire started to bounce on the balls of her foot as she prepared for the gong.

*BOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2009)

_The Great Blizzard Gaol/North Mountain...._
"That's quite a drop," Helen mutters as she veers over the precipice on her hands and knees. The ground seems so far down, and to make matters worth its filled with jagged, frozen spikes. "It must be at least a 2,000 foot fall." 

"How come you're not shivering Helen? It's gotta be like a hundred below," Sanya asks her. She sits huddled next to the small fire in their cell rubbing her hands together to keep warm. Being from sky island where the weather is usually always temperate she has no experience with snow or ice. 

Helen spits over the edge and marvels at how her saliva freezes before it even drops past her feet. "I feel the cold but in my mind I tell it to go to hell because I'm on a tropical Island right now. On the beach getting a suntan, and sipping Mai Tai's."

"Hmm...that sounds cool I think I'll try that. I'll imagine I'm in a desert. I heard those places are really super hot," Sanya closes her eyes and visualizes the dry and arid desert plains, the harsh sun beating down upon her face. Sanya opens her eyes after a minute. 

Helen looks at her, "Did it work?"

"No," Sanya remarks dourly and she huddles closer to the fire. Helen smirks with amusement and sits next to Sanya. Putting an arm around her shoulder. "We'll get of here and find the others," she reassures her.  

Suddenly there's a loud knock on the thick iron door to their cell. Both Helen and Sanya spring to their feet and look towards the door. "Uh who is it?" Sanya asks as if its a neighbor coming to visit. The door swings open and two guards in thick fur trim blue parkas stride in, wielding rifles that look more like water guns. 

"Step towards the edge!" they command. 

"Where are our friends?" Helen demands, not moving an inch. 

"This isn't a negotiation!" the guard yells and he fires a squirt of water at Helen's right foot. The water splashes over and freezes instantly around her foot into a block of ice. "Next shot is at your face!" he exclaims, leveling the watergun at her.  

Helen glares at the guard but she and Sanya back away slowly towards the edge. Helen has to limp due to her now frozen foot. "Turn around!" the guard orders. The girls comply and face the edge. 

They can hear noises almost as if the guards are dragging something or someone. The sound of muffled curses can be heard. After about a minute the iron door slams shut. Helen and Sanya turn around and are shocked to see a short, wrinkly, old lady with long silvery hair sitting cross legged next to the fire. 

*Sally the Beauty
Former Amazon Lily Pirate
Bounty: 24 Million*

"I'm your new cellmate you hussies, the other cells are overcrowded. Know your place 'cause I get the top bunk. One of you can just sleep on the floor." she tells them in an authoritative tone. "I've been here for 40 years, I get out in only 24 more," almost with a hint of pride in her voice. 

"How wonderful for you. So that would make you what 400 when you get out?" Helen asks her. No way we're staying here that long she thinks to herself. No way in hell.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 20, 2009)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol: Eastern Mountain*
Mathias struggles to open his eye lids as they are burdened with frost. He finally opens them to see stone walls  and a small campfire in the center of his cramped jail cell. Mathias gets out of his feeble position and moves towards the bars of his cell to witness the howling blizzard outside of his cell. Mathias looked down to see a looooooong ways down. 

Mathias looked hopelessly outside of his cell and stared at the sky, "Prison... anything but prison." Mathias said in a weak voice as he shivered from the extreme cold. The skeleton of a former prison lay frozen in the corner of the cell. Mathias observed the skeleton carefully and his expression began to change. It changed to something of anger. "If they think my journey ends here then they got another thing coming." Mathias said with determination. 

"Ha! Journey? Once ya enter BD ya have only one journey left ter take. Da journey to da afta life." A man said from the shadows. The man stepped out and he actually turned out to be a fishman. He wore shorts and the upper half of his body was heavily bandaged. A text box appeared to properly introduce the fishman.

"The Vicious Crunch" Millow (Piranha fishman)
Fishman Pirate
Bounty: 29,000,000 beli

Mathias turned towards the fishman to face him and immediately took to an offensive stance. Millow laughed and waved his arm. "Calm down kid. I'm not here ter fight. We're jail mates afta all!" Millow said laughing. Mathias cautiously lowered his arms and legs. "I see. So how long have you been here?" Mathias asked curiously. "4 years." Millow replied. "Hmph, I don't plan on staying here for another 4 minutes." Mathias said as he turned to look outside the cell.

"Listen kid. Escapin here is jus......it's jus not gonna happen. I've tried before, made it all da way down da mountain and nearly froze da death. i was also attacked by dese rabbit things." Millow said recalling the event. "And not ter mention, I didn even get ter fight the guard of this here mountain."

"Guard?" Mathias said in confusion. "Yea, guard. Ya see, dere's 4 mountains that serve as jail cells. We're on da eastern mountain. Each mountain has a guard that is assigned ter it, not to mention the Vice Chief and the Chief Warden of BD. I here dose guys are unstoppable." Millow said in a worried tone.

"Heh, I can't tell you how many times someone has told me someone was unstoppable. I won't be held here." Mathias said in determination.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2009)

_On The Pirates Dream..._
Flynn shivers from the cold weather system that they've sailed into. He's always hated the cold. Snow falls from thick gray overcast clouds and the ocean seems dead calm with a thick haze that masks the horizon. He walks towards the wheelhouse and looks at the log pose. 

"I think we took a wrong turn somewhere guys. Paradise Island is the other way!" Flynn complains. 

Kaya enters the wheelhouse and looks at the navigational charts. "Hmmm...we seem to be following the log pose route just fine."

"Yeah well as long as it doesn't take us to the North Pole, I'll be fine," Flynn replies. 

"LAND HO!"  Marcks yells from the top of the Crows nest. 

Flynn and Kaya turn their attention towards the icy haze as it parts like a curtain, revealing a majestic snowy island with four huge snow capped mountains in the center. 

"Damn it! You see?! The North Pole. Fuckin Santa Claus probably lives here!" Flynn exclaims in annoyance but then a lightbulb goes off in his head. _Hmmm...Santa's probably got a lot of cool shit to steal. Maybe this won't be all bad,_ he muses. 

Kaya shakes her head, "That's not the North Pole," she mutters, her eyes focusing on the Marine warships that turn the corner of the island in the distance.
_ 
Back in The North Mountain of The Blizzard Gaol..._
"Give it up ya long legged she beast!" Sally chastises Helen. 

Helen hangs right above the iron door to their cell in a full split position. She holds herself up with naught but her bare freezing hands, gripping the minor indentation above the door like a gymnast on the pommel horse.

Meanwhile Sanya keeps her ears pressed against the door, hearing for movement.  "We're going to have a big surprise for these guards when they come through that door again," she responds, glaring at Sally. The old woman has criticized all of her and Sanya's ideas of how to escape. 

Sally laughs in a fit, "Gyamahimimimimimimimimi! I guess its true what they say, blond's really are dumb!" she cackles. "Listen here airhead, there's only two ways off this Gaol. You either climb down and risk your life with the cold and man eating rabbits, but then who the fuck knows where you'll get a boat from and ya can't just swim those subzero waters anyways." 

She walks towards Helen and taps her temple with her gnarled index finger, "Or you play it smart like me and do your time!"  

Helen scoffs at Sally's last comment. "Hmph...didn't you say that you were from Amazon Lily?" Helen asks her. 

Sally nods, "That's right I served aboard the Empresses ship before the Marines got me! I was ten times prettier and stronger then you are now you arrogant pipsqueak!" she says proudly. 

Helen shakes her head and frowns, "Well its just too bad that they broke your spirit then huh? I'm sure your sisters would be so proud to see you groveling in Man's world like a dogged wastrel..." she tells Sally, letting her words dig deep.  

Sally's eyes become like fire and the room suddenly becomes heavy but it quickly dissipates as if the energy is too weak to manifest itself.  "Why you little two bit punk. You're lucky I can't use Haki anymore but I can still whup your skinny ass with these gnarled fists of mine!" Sally yells, "GET DOWN HERE!"  The four Foot six old woman jumps up at Helen, waving her bone thin arms around trying to punch comically at her. 

"Shhh....I hear footsteps!" Sanya exclaims suddenly. Sally quickly forgets her quarrel with Helen and scrambles towards her bunk. 

"Count me out of your dumb escape plan!" she retorts. Meanwhile Helen looks down at Sanya and nods. The Sky Island girl moves off to a corner, ready to pounce. 

The door starts to rattle as if someone is unlocking it and Helen's body tenses up. _It's now or never!_ she thinks with breathless anticipation.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2009)

_Matyr and Marck's adventure of awesomeness, the end._

Things did not improve when the hat-wearing Ostrich arrived. If anything, the laser blast the Ostrich emmited alarmed the remaining elites, who charged towards their location. Waking up quickly at the sign of danger, Matyr and Marcks climbed on the Ostrich and made it run as fast as it could.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!" Matyr yelled. He and Marcks were riding the Ostrich, still in a beret, running as far away from the horde of elites as possible. 

"Can't this thing go any faster!!!" Marcks asked. The Ostrich became annoyed, and pecked his eye. 

"Of course Wilder can! But he has to lose some weight!" The hat yelled.

Marcks and Wilder turned to Matyr,who was still holding the bulk of his weapons with him. 

"HELL NO! I'D RATHER DROP THE INCOMPETENT VIRGIN PEASANT MARKSMAN!" 

Matyr tried pushing Marcks off, but the Unamed crew sniper was actually stronger than he seemed, his fear of dying boosting his adrenaline.

"YOU'RE A RICH NERD WITH AN INFERIORITY COMPLEX! THE WORLD DOESN'T NEED PEOPLE LIKE YOU!"

"SCREW THIS! WILDER, DROP THEM BOTH!" The hat yelled. 

"Wark!" Wilder began pecking on both of them, but still continued to run. 

"GET OFF MY OSTRICH!" The hat yelled.

"NO WAY!" Matyr yelled back, still trying to push off Marcks.

"THE SAME GOES FOR ME!" Marcks was shoving Matyr as hard as he could. All the while Wilder was pecking furiously, trying to get them both off.

"Wark!" Annoyed, Wilder blasted Marcks and Matyr with another aeroblast. Unfortunately they were still on him when he did so.

_Windy Dirge_

Cass dropped to the deck of the Dirge, exhausted from the fight. Elza squatted next to her, chewing on a piece of bread one of the crewmen were being over to the ship from the fortress pantry.

"I'm pooped." 

"Yeah, me too." Elza broke the bread in half and gave the other to Cass. "I could really go for some more food right now."

Cass and Elza move below deck when more crewmen move machines and supplies onto the Dirge. The two went to the kitchen, where Ruru was preparing a small feast with the ship's cooks. There were still plenty of marines left inside the fortress, but they were too busy escaping to attack them. "The appetizers would be ready in half-an hour, Miss Cass and Elza. Please wait patiently." Ruru told them while he was throwing some mushrooms into a pot. 

"You guys look pretty beat up!" Sogar entered the kitchen, followed by his maid Cecilia. The two opted to stay behind the ship and guard it from attack. It was the least they could do for escorting them to their safehouse.

"Eh...That marine guy was nasty. At least we beat the tar out of him!" Cass said before swallowing some peanuts. 

Outside Rek and Jun were watching the crewmen load the supplies they looted. Jun in particular was watching out for any remaining marines that might appear.

"Great teamwork today, don't you think so my dear Jun?" 

Jun shrugged, and continued to keep watch for enemies.

"Still being stubborn I take it." Rek smirked, then activated his dendenmushi. "Yumi, be a dear and invite Annie's little crew of deviants for dinner?" 

_Infinite Injustice_

Yumi was on board the Unamed crew's ship, talking with Shin, when Rek called.

"What does he want now!?" Shin asked, annoyed.

"He's just inviting you guys to dinner, is all. Except for you, he said that smokers could only eat after the servants."

"I'm really going to hurt that bastard." Shin gripped his Divine Dawn, already imagining Rek's dead corpse in front of him.

Yumi smiled. "I've tried that several times already. It's a futile effort."

"You're just not trying hard enough!"

To that, Yumi laughed. "You truly are gifted." 

Shin looked smug. "We're Nihonese. We're all gifted."

"But some have gifts better than others." 

Shin looked quizzically at Yumi. "Yagami-san." She said, stating Shin's last name with an honorfic for the first time. "Your talent is a lot like Yoh-san's. I hope that you and him will meet, and as allies. People with talents like us... I'm certain that if we unite, we'll be able to free our homeland!" 

A moment of silence passed between the two, even as Alph and the others carried equipment into the ship. 

Yumi smiled. "Well, we better hurry up. Ruru's a fast cook, and a good one at that. I don't want Cass to hog all the steak again." 

In front of the two ships, a flaming meteor crashed, creating a sizable crater. Everyone from both crews looked at the crater, but when the smoke subsided they all saw Matyr and Marcks, along with an Ostrich wearing a hat. 

"An Ostrich meteor. You don't see those everyday." Everyone went back to carrying stuff onto their ships, ignoring Marcks and Matyr.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2009)

_*The Great Blizzard Gaol/North Mountain...*_
Chief Guard Akami of the North Mountain prison section sits behind his desk with his legs propped up in a casual fashion. It is a rather austere office with very little in the way of furniture beyond a desk and a chair but it is much warmer then the rest of the Gaol. He reads the profiles of the most recent additions to his prison. Propped up against the wall behind him is an unusually long Katana sword. 
*
Knock! Knock! Knock!*

"Enter!" Akami responds. A guard walks into his office and salutes Akami. He bears a Katana sword in his hands, specifically Helen's Katana. 

Akami's eyes light up as he sees the sword. "Oh my what do we have here?" he asks. Akami motions the guard to hand him the sword. 

"This was confiscated off one of the female prisoners, sir. I thought you might want to take a look at it before we send it to the fire pits to melt it down," the guard replies as he hands him the sword. 

"Firepits?!" Akami asks in a shocked tone, as if such an idea is downright criminal. "Do you have any idea how priceless this sword is. It is one of the worlds 21 great blades. Can you not feel its spirit?" The guard just shrugs in response. 

Akami draws the sword from its scabbard and marvels at the workmanship of the blade, how light it feels and yet so strong. He can also feel a dark undercurrent of something malignant and sinister within the blade. A double edged sword indeed, he muses. 

"Hmm....destroy it. I think not. To commit such an act would be a crime more heinous then anything that the prisoners of this Gaol have committed," he states. 

"As you wish sir," the guard replies. 

"It would take a powerful person both of mind and body to wield this sword. I would greatly like to meet this person. You said it belonged to a female, what is her name?" 

"Uh..." the guard checks a clipboard, "Her name is Helen. She was one of the pirates that Commander Rago brought in."

"Helen eh? I will pay this Helen a visit very shortly...." he says aloud, with a smirk.

The guard rolls his eyes and sighs, Akami was well known within the Gaol for challenging any high level swordsmen that entered the prison. Suddenly a black den den mushi on Akami's desk rings. Akami activates the snail, 

"This is Chief Guard Akami." 

*"We have a situation..."* the voice on the other end replies. 
_*
With the Monarch and Unnamed Crews...*_
Annie gulps down a glass of Brandy and pours herself a refill. With two more bottles waiting in tow. It won't be nearly enough to get her drunk. She cuts a piece of steak with a knife and fork and then tosses it to Muffin her Amazon Lily Panther cub who sits expectantly by Annie, waiting for her dinner. She grabs the piece of steak and gulps it down without even chewing. 

"Good girl, you're my little Muffin aren't you?" Annie coos in a playful voice, patting the cub behind its ear. She looks at a servant, "Give me another steak will ya and and three bottles of Sake."


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 20, 2009)

-With Bolt-

He begins approaching the docks on the other side of town.  Its darker here, and the rain begins getting heavier.  He sees a ship with a large grin painted on the bow, and a jolly roger with a large sharp-toothed grin.  The Razor Pirates emblem.  He approaches the ship.  Surprisingly, nobody is guarding it.  As he makes his way onto the deck, suddenly, the lights go on.

Bolt turns around, and there, sitting in a large throne-like chair, was him.  Crash "Razortooth" Flank, a Tigerfish Fishman with a bounty of 150,000,000 Belli.  The person who killed William Fly and his crew, including first mate Duro Canto.  He stood at about 7 feet.  His neck so thick that it merged with his shoulders.  All he wore was a tattered pair of pants.  His notable black stripes ran down the his back against his green-gray skin.  Scars riddled his body, the most noticeable one being a star-like scar in the middle of his chest.  He sat there, leaning his head on his hand.

"Blublublublu!  So, you finally arrived!  It took you long enough!"
The rain suddenly intensified.  
"I'm here to kill you."  He drew out his sai.
"You know, you look different without that beanie of yours I've seen in your bounty poster."  Razortooth lifts his hand and points at Bolt's cheek.  "But it seems you still have that memento I gave you.  Does it still hurt?"
"RAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!"  Bolt lunges forward and swings his sai.
*clang*
It hit against something hard.  A sword!?  It looked long and thin, like one a fencer would weild.  It blocked both of Bolt's sai, leaving him only seeing Razortooth as he stared back with those menacing eyes.
"Is that any way to greet us after all this time?"
Bolt looked up the 'sword' and realized it wasn't a sword at all, but the nose of Razortooth's 1st mate.  Ricochet Crowe, Needlefish Fishman.  Bounty: 50,000,000 Belli.  He stood at about 6 feet, had tiny black eyes, and wore a red opened button shirt with brown shorts.  "After all, we were such good friends of your father's."

Bolt's eyes widened with rage, as Ricochet flicked his head, sending Bolt back flying into the center of the deck.  Suddenly, the rest of the Razor Pirates began appearing, surrounding the outside of the deck.  Each one of them, a powerful fishman, and each one of them, smiling and chuckling.  
"You knew I was coming, didn't you."
"Knew it!?"  Ricochet replied.  "You made sure to let us know by 'telling' those 3 rookies of ours."
_"That must've been the incident that Anax and Belle were trying to keep from me."_
"It was worth the wait, though," said Razortooth.
"You must have been quite anxious yourself, seeing as how you're out here waiting in the rain."
"Well, you know we Fishmen love the water.  A pleasure I rarely enjoy thanks to your father.  Its a shame that those rookies aren't here to see this.  I've been telling stories about how I killed your father and that crew of his.  But they must have been pretty weak to have been killed by you."
Lightening struck and Bolt froze.
_"Killed!?"_  Bolt's heart began beating a millions times a minute.  Had he actually killed 3 fishmen?  
_"Its just..... I know you're not a monster..."_
"_Is that what Belle was talking about!?_"  It was no wonder Belle tried to hide that fact from Bolt.  His mind started becoming clouded with thought.
"What's the matter?  Cat got your tongue?" Razortooth cheekily asks.
He glares back at Razortooth.  "I'm going to kill you." 
He drew his sai again and took an offensive pose.  The crew began laughing and Ricochet stepped forward and waved his finger.
"Tch tch tch.  A bit anxious now, aren't we?"
"SHUT UP!"
"Now now, that isn't very nice.  And when the captain made us swear we wouldn't get involved in your fight with him."
"What?"
"You heard me.  Isn't that right, captain?  We have been ordered to not interfere with your fight with him."  Razortooth nods.  "See."
Bolt tightens the grip on his sai.  
"But, under one condition.  You must first defeat one of his personal bodyguards."
"What?"
The deck began shaking with each step as the creature walked out to the center of the deck.  It stood at about 13 feet, had dark stone-looking skin, and a large pair of lips.  Its fins rain down its spine.   

Ricochet stepped forward, and patted the creature on the thigh.  "This is Gary the Grouper.  Our latest addition to the captain's body guards.  He needs a little more experience though, and the captain thought this would be the perfect opportunity to prove himself."
The Grouper Fishman grunted and nodded and Ricochet looked straight back at Bolt.
"So the deal is, in order to fight the captain, you must kill Gary in 5 minutes."
Bolt stood there in shock.
"Begin."

*WHAM*
The pieces of the floor splinter as Bolt jumps back to dodge Gary's punch.  Gary looks up and roars into the sky as another bolt of lightening brightens everything up.  For the first minute, Bolt does nothing but dodge.  Not attacking once.
Ricochet sighs.  "What is with this kid?  After seeing what he did to those rookies, I was expecting a bit more of a show."
"Just wait and see," Razortooth replies.
*CRACK!*
Another hole is made into the deck as another punch misses.  "See, the kid hasn't taken a single hit.  He's a fast little bugger, a lot like his father."  Bolt jumps again, evading another one of Gary's swings.  "But, like his father, he's a coward."

Bolt pauses for a moment.  Those words, repeating in his head.  "A coward.  A coward.  A coward. A coward."  His eyes widen and go white.  He stands in place, gently swinging from side to side.  "I'm gonna kill you.  I'm gonna kill you.  I'm gonna kill you.  I'm gonna kill you.  I'm gonna kill you.  I'm gonna kill you.  I'm gonna kill you.  I'm gonna kill you."
Razortooth leans over toward Ricochet and asks, "What the hell is he saying now?"
Bolt turns at him.  *"I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!"*
*SMASH*
Hit from above by Gary, Bolt plows straight through the deck.  The crew go silent for a moment, until Gary begins bellowing loudly in victory.  3 minutes has gone by, and he defeated Bolt Fly.  Suddenly, he feels a searing pain in both his feet and howls out in pain.  Two prongs of steel have torn through his feet, keeping him in place.  The floor behind him then tears apart into splinters as Bolt jumps from below deck.
"I'M GOING TO FUCKING KILL YOU!"
He spins as Gary turns around, only to be met with a blade ripping through the side of his mouth.
"WALLFLOWER WHIP!" 
The force was enough to send Gary flying to the side.  Bolt walks over to his sai in the floor, and pick them back up.  He then looks over at Razortooth with those dead eyes of his and smiles.  Razortooth chuckles to himself.  Bolt then begins gently strolling over to Gary as he tries to stand.  But the pain in his feet is too much for him.
"IT's tOo LATe tO tRY AnD ruN AwAy NOw!"  Bolt spins his sai and then points it at Gary.  "PIERCING PETA-"  Thunder strikes.
_"you're not a monster..."_
Suddenly, Bolt snaps out of it.  The point of his sai is mere millimeters from Gary's neck as he sits there stretching back to evade the blow.  Bolt pants, and then stands back.  

"You still got 30 seconds left."  Ricochet says.  "Finish him!"
"No."  Bolt puts away his sai.  "I only came here to kill Razortooth."
"Well, then, I'm sorry to say, but-"
Razortooth puts his arm in front of Ricochet.  "He's earned it."  He looks over at Bolt with a large, sharp-toothed filled grin.  "Lets begin."  He stands up and begins walking forward towards Bolt.
"Well, let us first clean the deck, captain."  He begins walking over toward Gary.  "You've been a big disappointment,"  And then thrusts his nose through his chest, flicks his head, and sends Gary into the ocean.  "All clean now, sir."
"Excellent, Gary"  He turns to Bolt and cracks his knuckles.  "So, boy, I'll let you have the first attack to be fair.  Don't disappoint me.  Your father was an excellent fighter, and I expect no less from his son."
"I don't plan to disappoint."  He reaches over to his right wrist, and rolls it off.  It lands onto the deck, breaking through the wood.  "These weights I'm wearing."  He takes off his left wrist band.  "The fights I've had."  He removes his left ankle weight.  "This journey I've had."  His right ankle weight pounds through the floor.  "It'll all led up to this moment."  He reaches for his waist, and finally removes his belt.  The final weight.  He glares into Razortooth's eyes as he stands there grinning and chuclking.
"You ready kid?"
"I've been waiting for 8 years."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 20, 2009)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol-West Mountain*

Eddy keeps his eyes closed as he feels a freezing wind on his body. He slowly opens his eyes and tries to look around. There is light coming from a small fire in front, there are some other persons as well around the fire and Eddy can only see their shadows. He starts moving the camp fire but a hand on his chest stops him and pushes him back.

"You are the new guy here, so just stay there."one of the men says with a heavy and deep voice. Eddy just stays there and looks at the man with his dark and sharp eyes.
Another voice comes from the back. _"Hey fish just ignore them."_ There is a man that stands there with a large coat over his shoulders and stays with his legs and arms crossed in the corner of the cell.
Eddy moves slowly towards him.

_"The Avenger" Ovengar R. Mercer
Pirate Captain
Bounty: Unknown_

_"I see that you wear a pirate coat as well so I guess that you are a pirate captain"_ Ovengar R.Mercer says with a calm voice.
_"One advice my friend, just stay quite and low."_

"I am afraid that I cannot do that" Eddy responds as he reaches the wall and relax there just next to Mercer as he smirks.
_"Ho, and why is that?_
"Well I have a plan, we are goign to get out of here....."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 20, 2009)

*BD, South Tower
*
A man walks into a room with a blazing hearth decorated with furs. The room has man weapons adorning the walls all weapons of prisoners that were unique in some way. A large man sat behind a desk with glasses on reading some profiles. 

"Boss he finally got up"
"Making demands like he owns the place." the man said as he rested the hammer down

The man behind the desk sat up and replaced his papers in the folder, he looked at his wall where a pair of axes connected with a chain hung. He got to his feet and walked over to a coat rack and grabbed his snow white coat and put it on.

"Lets pay him a visit son" The man said flashing a smile at the man with the black coat

The two men walked down the torch lit stairs passing many floors until they reached the one they were looking for. Nicobi was in the cell doing squats using the bed as a weight. He was so distracted he didn't notice the men walk up.

"Aye you there" the man with the hammer said as he dragged the head of the hammer on the cell bars
"The boss is here to see you"

Nicobi stopped and put the bed down and turned to face the pair of men, the man in the white coat shook his head as he looked at Nicobi, every few seconds a drip of sweat would fall from Nicobi's body and freeze before it hit the ground with a soft chink

"You seem to have started off on a bad foot there boy" The man in white said
"That bed was bolted to the ground"
"That's destruction of gaol property"

Nicobi just watched the two men with a murderous look on his face

"Now now looking at me like that won't get you anywhere"
"I came here to ask you something, if you help me out I may allow you a few luxuries"
"Nicobi Dicero was it?"

Nicobi nodded his head

"Well you know my name but I don't know yours"
"I'm the head guard of the north tower Franz Batt and this fine gentleman in the black coat is my nephew and deputy Charles Batt"
"Well under different circumstances i'd say it was nice to meet you" Nicobi said
"I'm sure you would have" Franz said nodding
"I'm here to ask you about that weapon that was confiscated from you"
"It's a lovely specimen, does it have a name?"

Nicobi cocked an eyebrow

"Maybe it does maybe it doesn't" 
"Why do you want to know?"
"I'll be the one asking the questions here" Franz said his voice becoming darker
"Well when you really want to know you can always come back and ask nicely" Nicobi said as he picked back up the bed and put it on his shoulders and started counting loudly
"Get someone particularly nasty and make sure they are armed" Franz said as he turned his back
"Maybe after a few days with some company he'll be more friendly" Franz said
"Why do you care about the name of that thing" Charles said as they walked away
"Because I've never seen one like it before and I must know if I am to add it to my collection"
"I'll be in my office"
"See to what I told you to do" Franz said as he started the ascent to his office.

*Kracken Island*

Tsubaki sat on top the wall of trees and looked over where the forest was destroyed in the defense of the construction site and shook her head. 

"Tsubaki" Karl shouted at her

She turned to see him on the ground looking up at her with a smile, he'd gotten cleaned up since the fight he wore his uniform completely white not a single blood stain on it. She hadn't seen him after the fight because she was resting but she knew there was no way he would be so clean after a fight of that magnitude. She touched the tree with her hand and it bent unnaturally to rest her on the ground next to him

"You look sharp" She said with a smile
"Well a marine's uniform reflects a lot on the marine" Karl said with a twinkle in his eye

Tsubaki nodded

"How much longer will we be here?" Tsubaki said
"I"m not sure Lt Commander Clemens is in a meeting with Lord Germanicus"
"Will she be OK?" Tsubaki asked
"Oh I'm sure she can handle herself" Karl said with a smile
"It's just that he was so angry when we arrived"
"The Lt Commander is very resourceful she will be fine"
"Let me clean up the place then" Tsubaki said

She knelt and touched the ground and the wall around the construction site began to change and retract into the ground. The area Karl had cleared to fight the natives began to grow up and look like nothing had ever happened. It took her about 5 minutes in total. When she was done her skin turned green and she looked up at the sunlight and she smiled.

"That was very good, you are getting more stamina when using your power"
"Yes and no, I can use my power for longer but without the sun i'd still be very tired now" She said

Karl nodded 

"Lets go inside and have some lunch while we wait for Lt Commander Clemens to finish up" Karl said as he ushered Tsubaki into the unfinished mansion


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 20, 2009)

With Sam and Candace

After a quick inspection of the ship they discovered that the ship lacked any kind of communicative tool and to make matters worse, the ship had sprung a leak and the cargo hold had already taken in so much water that neither Sam or Candace could do anything about it, they would drown during an attempt to fix it.

The mist was clearing up, their only chance was to singal their lost comrades.With any luck they hadn't drifted too far away from The Ravager.While Candace had given up already, well at least on doing something herself and instead she started to pray.

Sam started working on making flares that could be used to signal The Ravager or an other ship."I could really use a shipwright right about now."If help didn't show up they would be forced to create a raft of some kind, but carpentry wasn't really part of his skillset.

Though the mist had receding the sun had gone under, in the darkness the flares would stand out more.The gunner fired off several flares, it seemed to take an eternity.Waiting for help while the ship slowly filled up.Eventually they were forced jump in the water while using a turned table kept afloat by several empty barrels that Sam had attached to it.

Sam kept firing off flares every now and then while he and Candace were holding on to their improvised raft, the waves were punishing them fiercely.Sam could've sworn he saw a shadow in the distance but was too busy keeping on to the raft to focus on it, the waves had gotten so fierce the two couldn't hold on much longer and eventually after one big wave they were both thrown in the sea.

But the shadow in the distance had revealed itself to be a floating structure, as the two pirates sank to the bottom like bags of bricks a fishing net was thrown out and caught the two before they drowned.

"Well what a catch, we got a nun and a cowboy here."A chuckling man commented as the net was reeled back in.He was together with another man, who was wearing an identical uniform that read "Archham Asylum."The Asylum was one of a kind, it floated and could ride the currents to any place in the Grand Line.This allowed the director to collect all kinds of freaks for his studies.

"They were drowning, so let's be on the safe side and have them shackled with Seastone cuffs.""Yeah, but let a couple of rookies do it, that way we can keep relaxing and fishing here."They both chuckled while they let rookie guards come up and drag the two unconscious pirates down to the holding areas.

When the two rookies had brought the new "patients" to their cells, they then went to grab the shackles."We only got one pair of Seastone shackles......""Hmmmm, seems like DF are in fashion this month."The two shot a glance at the patients."The cowboy's guns were taken from him but who knows what kind of crazy DF powers he has, the nun on the other hand......I doubt she even has DF powers, she probably thought her god would swoop down and safe her and so didn't even bother to swim."

It was decided, Sam was shackled with the Seastone shackles and Candace was given an regular model.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2009)

Kent stands before a small portion of the forest on the old man's island. At least, what _used_ to be a forest. Only stumps are visible now. Kent grins. He feels stronger than ever, stronger than he was even before losing his DF. He turns to the old man and bows respectfully. "Much thanks, master. I could not have done this without you."

"You will find Shigan usefull, little one. Use it wisely." The old man turned to face him. "You are leaving."

"I have to find my friends. And there's some....unfinished buisness I need to take care of." An image of Winter flashed through his mind.

"Revenge is a noble cause. But first you must find your friends. I have a feeling they will need you." He motioned for Kent to follow him, eventually revealing a small skimmer. Kent gasped. 

"But...we lost this when our old ship blew up!" The old man nodded.

"It washed up here. I fixed it. Engine was intact." He shoved Kent onto it and gave the engine a kick. "Find your friends." Kent grinned.

"I'm back, bitches."

*With the Blade Pirates....*

"Santa?" Jorma says, sliding down from the crow's nest. "I've always wanted to meet him. He never gave me that train set." He peers out into the distance. "THE MARINES ARE ATTACKING SANTA!" He begins to run wildly in circles before Kaya catches him on the back of the head.

"Not Santa idiot. There's no such things as elves."

"There's a talking panda drinking sake right behind you!" Jorma exclaims, rubbing his head. "But you can't believe in elves?!" Kaya shakes her head.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 20, 2009)

*Arathai Basin Obstacle Course*

There was a loud gong and Tetra and fire were off first Tetra did something and started to run up the wall like it was level ground. Fire cursed softly a rope dropped down in front of her and she saw tetra wink and she disappeared over the wall fire grabbed the rope and started climbing, someone grabbed her foot but she kicked them off and climbed the rope quickly when she got to the top she cut the rope and sent a few people plummeting to the ground. She looked around to see several grappling hooks and decided to make her life easier. She cut one and heard a scream but as she was about to cut another a gunshot rang out and she didged just in time. She looked down to see the same woman that had been talking to them in teh elevator. She decided to wait until later to kill the bitch. She turned and saw Tetra running over a thin rope

"I need to catch her" Fire said as she threw off her hand weights and jumped down and hit the ground running.

Tetra wasn't running at her full speed which allowed Fire to catch her she looked back to see a number of people dropping down from the wall. The continued moving until they came to a lake with a few small boats lined off on the shore

"I have a bad feeling about this" Fire said

A group of people reached and jumped in a boat and started to row out over the lake. The water rippled and a humongous snake reared up out the water and smashed the boat to pieces and went after the group of people. Fire looked around to notice the other competitors had arrived. The snake was very well trained apparently it just stood there and looked at them his tounge flickering in and out his mouth. He wouldn't attack anyone that wasn't in the water. Another man looked to be preping a bomb and rowed out in a boat the snake smashed the boat with it's tail but the man jumped out the boat into the air and threw the bomb at the snake.

"There's your chance" Fire said softly pointing to the pieces of floating wood
"I'll cover you" 

Tetra took off running using the pieces of wood as stepping stones Fire followed her closely watching the snake. The snake noticed them running across the water on the broken pieces of boat and ignored the man in the water. The group on the bank jumped into the last boat using Fire and Tetra as a distraction. The snake swam through the water quickly toward them making a huge wave as it came. Tetra reached to a point where there were no more pieces of wood the shore was extremely close

"MOOOVE" Fire said as Tetra jumped into the air
"Use me" Fire said as she hopped off the last piece of wood into the water

Tetra jumped off Fire's back and landed on the shore the snake was coming directly for Fire but she whistled loudly and there was a screech from over head as Rain flew down from the sky to lift Fire out the water just in time. Fire dropped onto the snakes head as Rain flew in circles over the lake. 

"GOOOO" Fire motioned toward Tetra and the snake shook her into the air.

Tetra took off running as Fire fell toward the water, the Snake attempted to snatch her out the air but Rain grabbed her by her shoulders. The hawk's talons dug deep into Fire's shoulders. The way Fire was falling this was the only way the hawk could properly hold her. Blood trickled down Fire's breast as she held onto the hawks feet and Rain released her shoulders.

"Thanks" She said 
"Put me down on the shore"

Luckily for them the snake noticed the other group trying to cross. They were almost ashore. Rain dropped Fire onto the shore just as the snake smashed the boat. The group got onto the shore and the snake grabbed one unlucky man and threw him into the air. Fire took off running she couldn't even see Tetra anymore.

*BD, South Tower*

Nicobi lay on the bed with his hands under his head, 

"Eddy and the others must be here" Nicobi said to himself softly

There was a loud clank and Nicobi looked back to see severl guards pushing a large man into the cell.

"Hey there is only one bed in there" Nicobi said
"_Take it up with the tower cheif_" a guard said 

The man looked at Nicobi with a devious smile as the guards shuffled away talking and laughing. Nicobi got to his feet and watched the man up and down

"Good thing you know your place"
"I'll take the bed" 
"I don't think so" Nicobi said as he head butt the man

The man staggered back toward the bars and reached for something behind him, he pulled out a knife

"I see they are trying to rough me up" 
"They need to come much better than this to break me" Nicobi said with a smile


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2009)

_*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*_
_The Pirates Dream_ slices through the icy waters, as cannonballs explode all around her. She swerves around the coast of the island pursued by three marine patrol ships. 

"FUCK YOU SANTA!!!" Jorma yells as he runs to the weapons desk. He had no idea that he worked with the Marines and when he sees the fat bastard he's gonna have a lot more then milk and cookies to show him when he drops down his chimney. 

"That's not Santa you retard!!" Kaya yells at him. She takes control of the wheel, doing her best to navigate the thick ice flows around them. 

Meanwhile Flynn and Usagi race along the top deck of the ship. "With Tiger Balm gone I'm the Captain!" Flynn declares. "I think that we need to vote on something like that," Usagi responds right before a cannonball explodes over their heads. 

A loud klaxon like alarm blares out from the Snowy island. Flynn rises to his feet and peers over the railing at the island. "Shit now I recognize this place. What are the fuckin' chances!" he exclaims.

"You recognize it?!" Usagi yells.  

"Yeah one of the guys from my old gang was sent here after he got caught. They said it was a giant snowy prison island," he looks up at the tall mountains in the distance, and he can see tiny little holes carved into the sides.  

Flynn furrows his brow and clenches his fists, "We gotta get the fuck outta here now. If they catch us we're screwed!"  Being stuck in a prison like this is his worst nightmare. 

Two more Marine ships circle around them, flanking on either side. Cannonshots ring out from their own gundeck as Jorma returns fire. He manages to blow up the main mast of a Marine vessel but two other ships fire back and close in undaunted.  

From the wheelhouse, Kaya spins the wheel around trying to avoid a collision, but its going to be close she thinks. "BRACE FOR IMPACT!!!" Kaya yells. Suddenly a Marine Warship rams their stern head on causing _The Pirates Dream _ to shake violently. Marines swing across to their ship via long ropes. 

"I TOLD YOU WE TOOK A WRONG TURN!!" Flynn yells at Kaya. 

Meanwhile, high up in the North Mountain, the door to Helen and Sanya's cell starts to open. Helen looms just above the door like a Ninja waiting to strike and off to the side Sanya waits to pounce. 

_Here we go!_ Helen thinks. 

Suddenly a loud alarm rings out and the door slams shut, the guards can be heard running off from the door. 

"DAMMIT!" Helen yells in frustration as she leaps to the floor. 

"Gyamahimimimimimimimimi!" Sally cackles from her bunk. 

Helen balls up her right fist and points it at the old woman. She's never been a violent person and usually remains calm in any situation but this lady just makes her blood boil. "Oh so you think its funny do you?" she asks Sally with an intense glare.

Sally flashes Helen the universal sign of love and happiness with her gnarled middle finger then she thumbs her nose at her. "I was making my bones when you were sucking on yer mothers teet. Wanna make somethin of it!?" 

Helen advances towards the old woman. "Hey guys look there's a battle going on out there!" Sanya suddenly interjects. She stands next to the edge of the opening in their cell that look out towards the coastline. Helen stops midmotion and walks towards Sanya, ignoring Sally's continued obscene gestures. 

The Swordswoman makes a mental note to settle things later. She looks out to where Sanya points and raises a curious eyebrow at he scene before her. There's a full tilt naval battle occurring far off in the distance, over the water. A lone Pirate ship exchanges shots with four smaller Marine patrol vessels, it's clear that the Pirate ship is losing. 

"Who would be stupid enough to sail to this place?" Helen wonders aloud. 

Who indeed...

"ABANDON SHIP!!!" Flynn yells as the Marines swarm their deck and box them in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2009)

"ABANDON SHIP!!!" Flynn shouts.

"CURSE YOU SANTAAAAAAAAAA!" Jorma yells, leaping from the balcony onto the escape boat. The fall normally would've broken every bone in his body, but luckily he landed on Usagi. The rest of the Blade Pirates pile in, and Jorma slams his palm down onto the jet dial in the back of the boat, causing it to shoot forward. He sighs. "Well, we should be...wait, who are you?" He asks, looking directly at Akira. "And you!" He says, pointing at a man sitting next to William. He shakes his head. "Just when I was beggining to get comfortable...."

"No time for that now. Wtach out!" Kaya shouts. The boat slams into a bank, sending the unlucky pirates headfirst into the snow. Kaya peers off into the distance. "They're still coming! Run for it!" Desperately, the Blade Pirates head for the cover of the forest.

"Hey, I think they're making a run for it!" Sanya exclaims suddenly, pointing at the Blade pirates. "I can't really see them from here, but they're moving fast! Wow! You know, they have these mini olympics up at my old island, and there were a lot of fast people there. Maybe even faster than these guys. And they wore these cute little running shorts they got at my favorite sports shop, and I'm actually wearing one of their hats, and these goggles...whoah!" She says suddenly as her goggles magnify. She looks through them incrediously, she can now see the startled faces of the Blade Pirates. "Looks like Gladus gave me more upgrades than I thought....hey is that a panda! I've never-" She is cut off abruptly when Helen puts a hand over her mouth.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 20, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Obstacle Course*

"GOOOO" Fire motioned toward Tetra and the snake shook her into the air. Tetra took off running using the pieces of wood as stepping stones Fire followed her closely watching the snake. Tetra looked at the next obstacle as she continued to run forward. There was no floor, only two parallel walls running to where the floor reappeared. Tetra focused on her power and began running on the right wall, eventually she took to jumping from wall to wall making her way forward. She took a quick glance over her shoulder to find nobody in sight. Tetra landed nimbly and ran down the hill to find a massive basin with thin pillars rising from within. Jumping from ledge to ledge she quickly made her way forward hearing the noise of her opponents gaining on her. 

Tetra quickly jumped from pillar to pillar bounding forward. But in a split second Tetra lost control of her power for a split second and it her to miss her mark and she plummeted into the basin. Jumping to her feet quickly and cursing her mistake she quickly climbed back up the closest pillar and made her way past the pit. Another quick glance over her shoulder told her Fire was just about to attempt the pit other opponents not too far behind. Tetra approached a flat area of land and stopped confused. "Lets not get careless shall we" Tetra said jogging forward. 

Suddenly from beneath Tetra a steel spike erupted from the ground and she was forced to roll to the side. As soon as she moved from the spike it retracted into the ground removing all clues of its presence. "Rociada" Tetra said remembering the name Marc had given the move. Decreasing the air resistance while simultaneously increasing the friction between her on the ground Tetra blurred towards the other side. However as she raced forward a wall of spikes erupted in front of her and she was forced to back flip to avoid colliding with them. "Looks like raw speed won't cut it" Tetra said focusing on the friction around her feet. "Patin" Tetra said skating forward.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2009)

with Rex/Jason-

"Get off the island Anna." Jason orders. "No~" the girl huffs and stomps her foot. "DAMN IT! I SAID GET OFF THE ISLAND!!" Jason yells again. "NO~" Jason grabbed his hair and grumbled. "This kids getting on my nerves." Rex laughed and pat his back. "It's fine cap! you got to be rememberin, she is wanted by CP3 aftah all." Jason sighed and nodded. "Yes, indeed she is wanted by CP3..." They both rubbed their chins. "Alright then, Let's get this whole thing underway. Did they find the song yet?" Jason asked the little girl. "Uhh....~ Nope. They're still lookin for it~" she smiled. "That's good, We've got some time then. Can you tell us where they've yet to search, if we start there we might have better luck." 

anna pointed out towards the sea. "There's a large hole in the island that leads to some caverns, they haven't gone down yet cause they don't think it's safe~" Anna smiled. "Right, We'll go down into their first." Jason and Rex took the little girl with them as they walked towards the hole. "EEEHHH!!!  YOU'RE GONNA GO DOWN THERE!?" Anna shouts in disbelief. "OF COURSE WE ARE!" 

With CP3-

"DAMN IT! PAINTER AND BOOKWORM!?" The head shouts. "Yes sir." A man salutes. "Fine, Send out the buster force." The CP3 member gulped. "Sir, are you sure you want to use them? they're scary.." The man waved. "As long as my name is Midval Drake, I will believe in the power of the marines and will refuse to allow pirates to continue to exist. SO YEAH I'M SURE!" He smacked the man over the head. "YES SIR DRAKE SIR!" The CP3 member quickly rushed off. "My cousin might have betrayed the marines.. His poor mother.. she made it to commador..." The man pauses for a moment. "BUT I WILL NOT BRING SHAME TO OUR FAMILY!"


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jun 20, 2009)

"One Piece? Ha what makes him think he can get it? No one has ever been able to find it, so I really doubt if he can. "Well thats where you come in, do you remember those blue lines on your skin? "Yeah, that shit makes me stronger, its like a drug."That drug is a map, that's its purpose, those lines on your skin are ancient symbols that is a map to any treasure in the world." "So your saying I'm a map to One Piece?" "Yes, so I'm I, and if Lou gets his hands on you or me, the world is in deep shit."


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jun 20, 2009)

"Oh come on." Alice said dragging her brother by the arm, "I don't want to go, I have no need to pick a fight with those pirate dogs." Alice was shocked "Luke show some respect, some of our partners were pirates and if you don't go, I'll tell everyone your dirty little." "Fine I'll go, but we have to kill them quick." he said "Oh don't worry, we'll take them out slow."


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 20, 2009)

Angelina, William, and Kreon leaped off *The Pirate's Dream* and headed towards the forest.  Kreon was firing shots from his revolver over the back of his head at incoming marines.  "Why does Jorma think we're on the North Pole?" Angelina shouted at William over the howling wind and marine cannon fire.  William simply shrugged.  The three pirates ran into the cold forest as marines got off of their boats and began to chase after them.  

"Over there!" Kreon pointed to a large, ice covered log lying on the forest floor.  "We can take cover behind it." The three made there way behind the log.  Angelina and William were shivering, but Kreon seemed to be perfectly fine.  After several seconds, Kreon glanced over the top of the log.  "I think we lost them," he said.  Angelina looked around.  "Yeah, but I can't see our crew anywhere either," she muttered.  She didn't trust Kreon, even though William accepted him.  

"Let's make our way to the mountain," Kreon suggested.  "Why?" Angelina asked.  "Shouldn't we be looking for our crew?" "That's probably where they're heading too.  Besides, I doubt the marines are there," Kreon quickly replied.  William nodded in agreement, and Angelina gave in.  The three pirates set off towards the mountain.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 20, 2009)

With Shin and Yumi

 "Yagami-san."Yumi said, stating Shin's last name with an honorfic for the first time. "Your talent is a lot like Yoh-san's. I hope that you and him will meet, and as allies. People with talents like us... I'm certain that if we unite, we'll be able to free our homeland!" 

"It seems like I've made them my enemies, not that long ago one of the Rising Sun pirates had sought me out and attempted to kill me, I'm not sure with what kind of crowd that Yoh has gotten himself into but apparently he's sided with someone else......"He wasn't really sure what to make of it, that guy that referred to himself as The Black King had saved his ass, even got him out of Nihon but beyond that he knew nothing of the man and what his motives are, what little he did know was that it Nihon's status was nothing more then a game to him and his associates and Shin didn't get why Yoh would side with people like that, that person Yoh was siding with had to be just as much of a bastard as The Black King.

Then again Shin had seen what kind of power and influence the man had, if his counterpart had only half of that it could be of great use, maybe Yoh had no other choice but sell his soul to devil, he had seen the defences they had in Nihon it would take an armade to bring those walls down.

"Yagami-san?"Shin had lost himself in his thought and only snapped out of it now."I'm afraid I don't think it will be possible, to form an alliance between me and Yoh, I have nothing against him but I know for a fact he wants me killed and so I can't trust him but most importantly as the world's greatest swordsman of the future I can't let myself rely on alliances and what not, I should become  strong enough to liberate Nihon on my own."

Yumi sighed, she admired his spirit but a single man against those numbers? Even if he would be that strong he would die a thousand times over from fatigue against numbers like that.But he could play a big role in Nihon's liberation, when the time was right she would arrange for all of the Nihonese rebels to join forces and work together.

"I do have one request, I'd like you to tell me more about that magic."He was referring to the illusions, his AmatsuKaigan worked similar but unlike her's his were just illusionary.It didn't actually affect anything or anyone, at best it made someone believe it was hurt for a few minutes.Well with one exception, once he managed to concentrate all of his power into one attack but he never had been able to repeat it.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 20, 2009)

*Arathai Basin, Obstacle course
*
Fire ran forward and down a hill she came to a huge basin with a multitude of pillars some fat some thin. She saw Tetra fall in the distance. 

"She better be careful" Fire said 

She easily hopped from pillar to pillar keeping her eyes and ears peeled for anything out of the ordinary. There was a loud noise behind her and something flew past her. She dropped down and spun around a thinner pillar, she kicked off the pillar and jumped off the pillar in front of her to appear behind a man with a gun in his hand. Fire pulled her knives free and slit the mans throat from behind in one fluid motion. She sheathed her knives and dropped onto a pillar, that simple move caused a number of people to pass her. She picked up her speed a bit and thought about removing the last weights. She was catching up so she decided not to bother. She suddenly heard laughing from in front of her and she hopped to the left instead of forward, there was a huge explosion in front of here and several of the pillars were destroyed forcing anyone behind to take a long route. 

She saw the culprit in front with his crew he had on a marine jacket. Fire kept moving forward toward the gaping hole left by the bombs and Rain swooped down from the sky and Fire grabbed her foot and the great hawk carried her over the hole and dropped her down on to flat surface ahead of the group and began circling again in case fire needed her. Fire could see Tetra avoiding huge steel spikes. A devilish grin appeared on her face, she stood there as the group of marines started into the obstacle. She reached into a pouch at her waist. 

"Make their lives hell" She said as she dropped a pair of gray mice onto the ground.

The mice ran through the obstacle setting off spikes in front the group and around them generally slowing them down. She whistled and Rain swooped down and she grabbed the hawks legs again and she flew over the obstacle. Just as she almost reached the end a spike shot totally out of the ground at her. She kicked it to prevent it from hitting her but that was too much movement the hawk screeched loudly and Fire knew if she didn't let go they would both be skewed by the flying spike she waited for another huge spike to be shot and she let go of Rain and grabbed it. The spikes seemed to be magnetic because they went right back down into the floor when they reached a certain height. She held the spike as it pulled her back to the ground. She landed and started dodging spikes immediately.

"MEEK SQUEEK, forget them come set the spikes in front of me off"

Fire noticed that the spikes had a few seconds delay after they shot out. The mice ran toward her giving the others a direct patch to her but she was still ahead of them. Tetra joined the line at the head and Fire got to the end of the obstacle first

"Tetra, use a smoke bomb" Fire called to her

Tetra grabbed Fire's hand and threw a smoke bomb behind her as Fire pulled her out of the spike field. 

"Thanks" Tetra said as the jogged ahead
"I fucked up, I let them catch up to you" Fire said

The others were just coming out of the spike field they had to wait for the smoke to clear

"No prob lets open it up" Tetra said 

They came to an enclosed area with a wall blocking their way and a pool of water.

"I think we have to swim through" Fire said as she looked back the other were entering the tunnel
"I can't swim" tetra said 
"Hold onto me" Fire said

Fire waded into the pool with Tetra holding onto her back the other contestants dived into the water and went ahead. Fire swam as best she could trying to pull tetra behind her. It wasn't a long swim, it seemed the organizer kept it there solely to keep DF users from winning the race. Fire would get Tetra to the next side. They surfaced a short distance away, the others were just running down the hall. Tetra looked bad but as soon as she coughed up some of the water she was fine. They pair sprinted off down the corridor. They easily caught up to the group as they came upon a tangle of wires they saw the other team climbing through.

"Time to take the lead back" Tetra said 

She reduced the friction around her entire body and dived head first into the wire field. She shot through it like a greased pig. Tetra came out of the course first and made her way ahead. Fire labored though still in last place.

*BD, South Tower*

Nicobi fought best he could with his hands and feel being shackled. He was much stronger than the man. The knife made a huge difference though he had several small slices on his body. The man lunged at him but he used the shackles to deflect the blow and drop kicked the man in his chest, the man flew backward off his feet into the bars with a loud noise. The knife flew from the mans hand and clattered to the ground and hit the wall. The man got up first and made a dive for the knife. Nicobi got to his feet and knocked the man down with his shoulder and the man drove the knife into his back. Nicobi got to his feet and winced when he pulled away the knife became stuck in his back, they were finally even. Well as even as a fight between a shackled man and an unshackled man could be. The man threw a punch and Nicobi head butt his hand the man howled in pain and grabbed his hand. It was clear from the punch that the man wasn't a capable hand to hand fighter. 

"You need the knife back don't you" Nicobi said as he reached for the knife and pulled it free and dropped it on the floor in front of him

The man dived forward and Nicobi hit the man a hammer blow on his back and sent him crashing to the ground. Just then an alarm started blaring and several guards ran past the cell totally ignoring Nicobi. He looked out the window to see a large number of guards bounding across the bridges. Nicobi picked up the knife and looked at it. It didn't look like it could help him with picking his shackles. He threw it through the window, he wasn't any good with knives anyway. 

He looked down at the man and a devious smile flashed across his face. He took off the man's clothes and peed all over them and threw them in the corner. They froze in a matter of seconds he left the man lying naked in the cell as he lay on the bed thinking of a plan.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2009)

With the LTP-

James and now Kama as well has his ears pressed against the wall tightly, "Come on...come on..." They suddenly burst upwards, *"WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY DOING IN THERE!"* Kama throws his hands in the air, "They haven't made a sound in forever, they're almost being better ninjas than I am!" 

"That's it, I'm checking things out!" He walks to the door and looks at the lock, "..." he kicks the door down in Gorilla Point, "What's going-!" he looks at the unconcious Belle, "What happened?" 

She rubs her head and slowly gets up, "Where's Chris!" she shoots to her feet, "Don't tell me he got past you guys!" Kama and James look at each other, "Well..." James quickly points to the deck, "It was Nolan's job! We guarded the room!" Kama nods in agreement, "But what happened to you?"

She rubs her head again, "Bolt knocked me out and ran off to fight Razortooth," Kama clenches his fist, "That bastard, I almost want to let him get his ass kicked," Belle rushes to the door, "If we don't hurry he'll get a lot worse than beaten!" They rush above deck and explain the situation to Nolan.

"Hm, he's pretty sneaky. Bolt's _is _ the ninja one right?" the new navigator asks, still not 100% on the crew's roster, "That's me!" he shouts pointing to his mask, "WE DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THIS!" she rushes to the railing, "Right, she's the annoyingly loud woman," he says following her as well as the others.

She leaps down and sees a group of fishmen appraching. They look at the Jolly Rodger swaying in the rain and then at the faces of the crew, "Hm, guess he's not here. And judging from your faces your about to go look for the little punk." One Sting Ray fishmen says, "Hey, we could still do some damage to these weaklings, I mean since there's no way we'll get back in time to see the Captain kill that kid we might as well get to have some fun," a clown fish fishmen says. 

Belle draws his bow, "Your Razortooth's men," They chuckle, "Damn right girly, and we're about to give you a good old mermen beatdown," he says cracking his knuckles. The other men join Belle's side, weapons ready. Suddenly they notice a shadow in the lightning fall over them, "Move you slimey pathetic excuses for amoebas," she says with a dark look. The mermen shiver but regain their compsure, "Y-You can't talk that way to us!" They all say charging forward.

With the Blade Pirates-

The group stops to rest for a moment as they stand in the freezing cold forest, "We need to get out of here," Flynn steps forward, "Yea, captain's order, we're getting off this place," Jorma nods in agreement, "Yea, Santa's marine buddies aren't exactly giving us a warm welcome," Usagi steps forward waving his jug of sake, "Actually I mean we need to get out of here because my sake is frozen," he says pooring it over to show that none will come out.

"We're missing quite a few heads, we can't just leave," Derrick walks forward, "So losing crew members isn't uncommon to you guys?" he says referring to the other, "What does that make it...four?" he says counting on his fingers, "And one was the captain, that counts as like at least 2," he says waving his index finger which represents Kent in his count, "Actually I'm right here, so lets stop talking and find them already."

He starts to move forward when the ground begins to shake, "What's that?" The shaking gets stronger and stronger, "What" "Are" "Those?" they all say pointing at a group of white figures moving at them, "Those would be giant man eating rabits," Usagi says, trying to scrape some sake out of his jug, "How can you say that so calmly!?" He shrugs, "They're not called Panda Bear eating rabits now are they," The entire crew sweatdrops, *"Crap..."*


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 21, 2009)

*Kracken Island
*
Karl and Tsubaki sat at a table and Bantam, brought them several trays of food. If it was one thing nobles had great taste in food.

"I wonder how much longer Lt Commander Clemens will be in that meeting" Tsubaki said as she pushed her plate forward
"Meeting madame?" Bantam said with a cocked eyebrow

Karl shot the man a look and he cleared his throat

"Ah yes, the meeting"
"Lord Germanicus never meets for very long" he said and he stressed the on the meets
"He did look a bit impatient" Tsubaki said with a look of thought on her face

Bantam stifled a laugh as Karl almost choked on a piece of meat

"I always tell you to take your time" Tsubaki said to Karl as she patted his back

At that moment Clemens walked into the room

"We need to move out ASAP Lt. Smirnov" she said curtly
"Captain Garrick is already aboard the Dark Justice, he'll have our asses if we aren't there soon"
"Right away Lt Commander" Karl said as he got to his feet
"I take it you'll be handling our travel arrangements" Karl said to Clemens

She nodded

"I'll get the men together" Karl said as he walked out the room
"How was the meeting, Lt. Commander Clemens"
"Your hair looks a bit mussed, I hope the Lord wasn't too hard on you" Tsubaki said innocently 

Bantam tried to stifle his laugh and his eyes watered as he looked at Clemens with a huge smile on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2009)

_*Great Blizzard Gaol...*_
Chief Warden Lolly stands in his office towering over the guards around him. A Yeti of his stature towers over most Human beings. Thick white fur covers his muscular body and he wears a bright red cape, sash, and headband that stands out strikingly from the color of his fur. 

"I want those Pirates found immediately. Send all available units to sweep the island, but stay clear of the Rabbit territories. They're as good as dead if they stray there." 

"Begging your pardon sir but that'll leave us heavily undermanned here in the central Gaols." 

After the WB incident many of their strongest guards had been temporarily transferred to Impel Down to ensure extra protection while Portgas D. Ace was imprisoned there.

Lolly crosses his arms with indifference, "Well I'm still here and so is the Vice Warden, and our four Head guards. I'd say that's more then enough to deal with the caliber of these prisoners. Besides in this inhospitable island no prisoner has a chance of escaping here. " he responds confidently. 

"Also sir, Chief Guard Akami is ignoring the current situation. It seems he's gone on another, er....jaunt. And Chief Guard Franz has also found a new interest as it were." 

Lolly grunts with a smirk, "As long as they do their jobs I don't care what they do in their off hours." 
_*
North Tower...*_
"SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME MY FRIEND IS HAVING A HEART ATTACK!!"  Sanya screams at the top of her lungs. She pounds the iron door to their cell, alert the guards. Meanwhile Helen lays on the floor, her face very pallid shade. 

"SHAD UP I'M TRYING TO SLEEP!!" Sally bellows from her bunk, covering herself with a thin blanket. "And do you really think these people will fall for that. It's the oldest trick in the book!"  

Helen opens her eyes and shakes her right fist menacingly at Sally. Which is very unlike Helen who is always very serene. "Quiet you or I'm going to go back on my policy of not hurting the weak and bop you on the head!"

"Bring it you little floozy!" Sally responds.

"Shhh! There's someone coming....." Sanya whispers. "HELP! HEY HELP ME. MY FRIEND SHE'S DIEING!!!" Sanya screams. 

A small slat in the door opens, though which a guard looks in. "Back away from the door!!" he yells. 

Sanya nods and she quickly runs back towards Helen, who lays back with her eyes closed. Helen uses a technique that she had learned long ago in secret from her father. By controlling her breathing and harnessing her inner ki she can slow down the beat of her heart and her body functions to the point where it seems she's practically dead. Anyone without medical training wouldn't be able to tell the difference but its a very taxing technique that takes some time to recover from. 

The door swings open and two guards enter, wielding water guns. "Back away to the edge and turn around!" they command. "You too Granny!" 

Sally grumpily rolls out of her bunk and shambles over to the edge. Sanya nods, "Yes but please....please help my friend. She's like a big sister to me. Oh I don't know what I'd do without her!" Sanya exclaims, with tears falling down her cheeks. She always was a good actor, she even got the starring role in her high school play, _Naruto: The Musical_. She played Sakura. 

After Sanya and Sally back away towards the edge. One guard checks Helen's pulse while the other stands ready with his water gun aimed. "Yeah I can't even feel her pulse! We need to get her to the infirmary!" he commands. 

They lift her up and carry her out the cell door. As Sanya watches with hopeful eyes she catches Helen slyly wink at her as they usher her out and slam the door. 

Sanya turns towards Sally with an I told you so smirk, "You see. All it takes is a little teamwork!" 

"Shove it up your pie hole, motormouth!" Sally retorts and she returns to her bunk.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 21, 2009)

-Bolt vs. Razortooth-

Razortooth begins cracking his knuckles and neck.  "Its going to be great to finally kill Will's kid!  I bet he's waiting for you down in hell right now."
Bolt cracks his knuckles as well and stares down at Razortooth.  He begins hopping slightly, trying to balance himself now that he is without the weights.  "I can finally end this."
"Blublublublu!  You really think that taking off a few weights is gonna help you out against me!?"  He raises his fists.  "I'm not going to even bother using any weapons against you!"
"Its your funeral."  He crouches forward slightly.  "You'll be able to experience the speed of a bolt of lightening."  The sky whitens as lightening strikes, and the wood below where Bolt was standing spliters and flies up into the air.
Ricochet steps forward, scanning the area.  "He disappeared!?"
Suddenly, Bolt appears standing right in front of Razortooth.  He grins.  "How does it feel?"
"Huh?  What are you-"  Suddenly he begins jerking back and coughing up blood.  
"Punches at that speed will do that."
He vanishes, the wood flies up again.  There ship begins to rock as a blue blur spins around the area.  Razortooth raises his head to try and follow his movements.
"You think a little speed is gonna-"
*BAM*
A knee to the chin sends him flying vertically.
*WHACK*
Bolt's kick sends him vertically up into the air
*SLAM*
In mid air, begins a barrage of punches, kicks, and slices on Razortooth's body as it flails about like a ragdoll.  "BLUEBELL BANG!"  A hit to the gut sends Razortooth crashing through the deck as Bolt gently lands beside the hole.
"Impressive," Ricochet comments.
Bolts knuckles are dripping blood as he pants heavily.  Suddenly, an arm emerges from the hole, as the faint sound of someone chuckling can be heard.
"It hurts, doesn't it."  He slowly pulls himself out and grins.  "This skin of mine can get pretty tough.  You can thank your father for that."  Interestingly, Razortooth's skin seems to have gotten a lot more thicker, grayer and dry.  
Bolt steps back and forms and X shape with his arms.  "It ends now.  SAKURA!"
"LETS SEE THE BEST YOU'VE GOT TO OFFER!"
He suddenly appears behind Razortooth, arms opened, and kneeling down.  "STORM!"
Razortooth stands still for a moment, looking up in a daze.  Bolt grins, but suddenly, he hears a cracking noise.  His sai begin forming cracks and they both shatter.  Bolt's eyes widen in shock as he turns back toward Razortooth.
"BLUBLUBLUBLUBLUBLUBLUBLUBLU!  That's it!?  That's the best that William Fly's son had to offer!?  I was better of killing you when I killed your father!  BLUBLUBLUBLUBLUBLU!"
"B-But how!?"  Bolt drops the handles of his sai as he steps back.  
Razortooth slowly begins approaching as his skin turns back to the more natural green-gray and smiley texture.  "You've been a massive disappointment.  You're father would be ashamed."  He begins chukling as lightening strikes behind him.  Bolt has  moment of deja vu, reminding him of the incident 8 years ago. The night his father was killed. That same sense of fear began consuming him.  "The only joy I can get from this is that I'll be able to kill my former rival's son by using the curse that he placed on me."  

His nose slowly became longer.  He began growing a tail and started growing long black claws.  His skin became dry and gray as his tongue began flicking in and out of his mouth, hissing as he did so.  "DO YOU SEE WHAT YOUR FATHER DID TO ME!"
Bolt stood there in absolute horror at the monster before him.  "YEARS AGO, YOUR FATHER BESTED ME AND NOW LOOK AT ME!  I CAN NEVER RETURN HOME!  I AM LOOKED DOWN UPON AND RIDICULED BY MY OWN KIND!  MY _OWN_ KIND!  ALL BECAUSE OF YOUR FATHER, WILLIAM FLY!  HE DESERVED WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM EIGHT YEARS AGO!"
"So he's actually using _that_ ability.  The ability of the Komodo Dragon Fruit that William Fly forcibly fed the captain all those years ago," Ricochet commented.
"NOW!  JOIN YOUR FATHER IN HELL!"  Razortooth hissed as he pounced forward.
Bolt stops moving back and plants his feet.  "I'LL KILL YOU!  He spins.  "WALLFLOWER WHIP!"  But his foot suddenly stopped right before Razortooth's face. 
"Well, seems you still got some fight left in you."  He begins to spin Bolt  "BUT ITS MORE LIKE A DOG BEING CORNERED BEFORE THE KILL!"  He tosses Bolt, but he manages to gently land on the wall he was being thrown toward, and disappears again.  "That same trick again?  Your speed is no match for my strength, but it is a pain having to find you each time."  He began flicking his long tongue in an out, concentrating.  "Gotcha!"
Suddenly, Bolt appears before Razortooth again.  "WALLFLOWER WHIP!"  But again, he grabs Bolt by the leg before he manages to attack him.
"These legs of yours won't be of use to you anymore."  He squeezes tightly, as his claws dig into Bolt's ankle.  He screams out in agony as the loud snapping of his Achilles tendon could be heard.  Razortooth drops him on the floor as he lays face down.
"Look at you.  Your pathetic."  Bolt looks back up at him, with teary eyes as the rain poured down heavily.  Bolt's hands begin fidgeting behind him.  "Well, like a horse with a broken leg, you must be put down."  He extends his claws and thrusts down onto Bolt's back.  Again, he screams in pain as Razortooth begins twisting his claws, all the while drooling over the wound.  "An amazing thing about these Komodo Dragons is that their mouth is full of virulent bacteria."  Bolt continues screaming in pain.  "So you're going to be experiencing a long and agonizing death."  Bolt thrusts his arm in front of Razortooth's face.  "What's this?"  It appears to be a shell-like object strapped to his hand.
"REJECT!!!!!!"  Razortooth moves his head forward, and grabs onto Bolt's arm, bending it back, and snapping it by the elbow.  "GAAAAAHHHHH!"  The reject dial goes of, causing shattering the bones in his forearm and making it flail about and swing.  Razortooth gets back up, and reverts to his normal form.
"That was close.  A Reject Dial to the face would have killed you."  Ricochet says as he stands beside Razortooth.  "Should we leave him to die by the infection?"  Ricochet gently turns Bolt over, as he lies there, gasping for air as he grabs his tattered and shattered right arm, bleeding everywhere.
"No."  Razortooth grabs one of his teeth, and begins pulling it out.  It eventually reaches a length of 3 feet and is dagger-like in shape.  "That last resort of his was an insult to me, and an insult to this crew.  He dies now."  
He aims the tooth at Bolt's heart and thrusts down.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 21, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra rolled and sprang to her feet into a full on sprint. *"Ladies and Gentlemen, our first contestant is approaching the final obstacle"* a voice boomed around the stadium. "Fuck yeah" Marc said spying Tetra on the monitors. Tetra climbed the ridge and found a large area of massive weapons being swung back and forth in every conceivable direction. To make a mistake was to die instantly from being impaled, hacked, slashed or dismemberment. Tetra took a deep breath and placed her hands in front of her as if praying. "Rociada!" Tetra said loudly blurring. She began to weave and duck and roll her way through the giant maze of death slowly making her way towards the finish line. Tetra's movements were quick and precise but because of the need to back track and weave and zig and zag her progress was slow. Suddenly something nicked Tetra's shoulder and she felt blood trickle down her hand. "Get it together" Marc muttered under his breath from the stands gripping his chair tightly.

Tetra ducked another blow while simultaneously jumping to prevent her legs from being hacked away by a row of swords swinging around. Tetra dove forward removed the friction between her and the ground and slid on her belly under a barbwire fence seconds before a hammer leveled everything including other traps in the vicinity. "Rociada" Tetra muttered again blurring to avoid a swinging log. Suddenly Tetra slipped and went flying towards a row of floor spikes. *"What a pity ladies and gentlemen"* the voice rang out around the colosseum. *"It appears one small slip is about to cost the leader her life."* "She really is going to die" Marc whispered watching Tetra's form hurtle towards the spikes. "I can't believe I messed up at a time like this" Tetra moaned as her life flashed before her eyes. Suddenly instinctively her leg kicked out in mid air.

Tetra's leg connected with something solid but there was nothing there. The impact caused her to fall short of the spikes and she quickly rolled avoiding another hammer smash. "Her brain lent her some of the power she doesn't know about yet" Marc said smiling when he realized what happened. Still confused but grateful Tetra blurred and dove spiraling in the air like a drill. She came out of the death trap rolled jumped to her feet and sprinted across the finish line to the sound of a massive display of fireworks and instruments. *"We have a winner ladies and gentlemen, although how she made it out alive is beyond me"* the voice boomed as the crowd groaned in disgust as the person behind Tetra met his end on one of the traps. "Come on Fire" Tetra said gritting her teeth.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 21, 2009)

*Arathai Basin, Obstacle course
*
Fire looked at Tetra almost die and shook her head. She was almost to the last obstacle. Something like this would be easy for her, she had an innate, call it animal sense that allowed her to be very reckless sometimes because she felt she could feel where danger would come from. She jumped into the air and took off the last of her weights. She stopped just in front of the swinging weapons, Fire bounced on the balls of her feet and blurred into the deathtrap full speed. The ran through much easier than Tetra for one reason and one only, Tetra had to concentrate on using her power too much. Fire had full control of her body with no weights there would be no surprises she ran though dodging, swinging and rolling through the obstacle and reached the other side to find Tetra waiting.

"How did you do that so easily"
"Cause I've had this body for 18 years" Fire said
"You've had that body for a week or so" 
"What do you mean?"
"You body won't be yours again until you master your fruit" Fire said
"Lets go collect our prizes" Fire said with a smile
"*First we have Tetra Morgan, and in second place Fire...just Fire*" the voice announced
"*It seems the other participants are hesitant to cross the Armory*"
"*We'll take an hour break then we'll be back for the Sharp Shooting competition.*"
"*Remember folks please keep the trash in the bins provided around the arena*"
"Shit I need to go get my stuff" Fire said
"Lets go meet the other guys" Tetra said as they ran off toward the elevator

*BD, South Tower
*
Franz suddenly appeared outside of Nicobi's cell 

"What happened here?" Franz said as he looked down at the partly frozen  completely naked dead prisoner
"I don't know, some of your men brought him in here and he started to do a striptease" 
"Well you can see where that got him" Nicobi said with mock sympathy
"Cut the bull shit, where's the knife he had"
"I don't know, he didn't have a knife. Maybe it's up his ass, I hear prisoners hide stuff there" Nicobi said
"So that frozen blood on the ground just appeared there?"
"I dunno what you are talking about" Nicobi said as he pretended to look on the ground and not see the blood

He pulled out a mini den den mushi

"Send some men to the 78th floor of the South tower, we have a dead prisoner"
"You will tell me the name of that weapon" Franz said as he walked off
"I don't see why I should, you won't be keeping it" Nicobi called after him
"It's in my office on the top floor of this tower, feel free to come get it" Franz said with a laugh
"I just might take you up on that" Nicobi said with a sly smile


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2009)

"Magic?" Yumi looked somber. The 'gift' as her mother described it, takes years to develop, and even then the effects it may have vary greatly from person to person. "It's not magic, Yagami-san. It's a gift. It's like how some people are born with the ability to hear everything around them." She took piece of salmon and sliced it. "I have a base understanding of it, but Rek has a book about it. He might know more about it than I do."

A servant passed them by, and handed her a drink. "There are few people who know about the gift, but the closest one we have would be what Rek read. Maybe he'll even let you borrow the book." Unlikely, given that the few things Rek really cares for are books and old relics, but it was worth a shot. 

On the ship's deck, Wilder was pecking away on a bowl of seed given to him by one of the crewmen.

"Hey, Wilder, mind going up to the dining room? You're not the only one who's famished." 

Wilder nodded, and left the infirmary for the dining room.

Up there the rest of the Monarch and Unamed pirates were having a feast. Marcks and Matyr were standing on the table, making a general fool of himself as they waved their crutches around in a horrible re-enactment of their adventure. Sogar was playing a game of rock paper scissors with Cass on who would get the last tart. Rek was having a lengthy conversation with MJ over some recent news, while Annie was having a drinking contest with Ruru, and was winning. Tatsu, Jessie and Elza meanwhile were having a competition on who could eat the most meat.

"Holy crap, is that....." Wilder turned to Rek, his hat immiediately recognizing him. The Ostrich approaches Rek, and then the beret on his head transforms into a young man. 

Rek raised an eyebrow. "The Ostrich meteor was strange enough, but this..."

"Greize the Aide, in the service of your grandfather. This is my Ostrich, Wilder." The young man pointed to the ostrich. "He sent me here to keep an eye on your progress."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 21, 2009)

*BD, West Tower*

The cell was like a cave in the mountain. The fire was not enough to warm everyone and the freezing wind was tremendous. 
Ovengar R.Mercer was sittign there calm next to Eddy that was ready for his escape.
_
"I should tell you that nobody ever made it outta there, at least alive. Even if you manage to get out of this cell, thing that I could help you do easily, then you have to pass from a massive number of creatures and soldiers, including the 4 tower guards and then the Vice Chief of the BD."
_
"Huh. that's all? There is no problem then, the plan will be simpler than I expected."
_"Grohhgrohh..." _Ovengar laughed with his deep voice. _"There is one more thing. His name is Lolly and he is the Chief Warden. Nobody is capable of defeating that man. And from the moment you will be out of your cell he has the freedom to torture you as he wants and then kill you for fun."
_
"He sounds dangerous but I have no option. Me and my nakama have some important dreams that we have to reach. So, I see no point of staying in here or dealing with the death."
Then Ovengar's face changed a little bit, he became more serious and his grin vanished. He turned his head to the right and looked Eddy with a confidence. _"That's all I wanted to hear from someone. So many years and nobody ever spoke with such a determination."_
Ovengar stood up as his cape was blowing from the wind. _"Now you have My respect!!" _Ovengar R. Mercer said with a loud voice and everyone inside the cell suddenly stood up as well and looked to Ovengar and Eddy.
"I guess it's time then..." one of the men said pointing at Ovengar. _"Yess...get ready!"_ Ovengar nodded.
Keeping his coat over his shoulders Eddy stood up and said "Wait a minute!" and everyone stopped moving and listen to him. "First I need something to drink and eat." Eddy smirked.

Moment later....
The guards seem running and passing outside of the cells like chasing someone. 
_"One key, this key that I was keeping hiden for several years now. I obtained it from my last attempt of escaping. I was so close of achieving my escape but then I figured that there no meaning, I had no reason to escape. That's the reason I kept this key a secret and just stayed in here and wated for someone like you, for someone with a real nakama crew and unique dreams."_

"Damn, Ovengar, we are freezing, hurry up!"
_"You fools, you are freezing in here for years now, someone seconds more will not harm you!"_

The cell door opens slowly and the pirates look outside to watch for any guards. Then Ovengar, Eddy and the others follow outside. There is not even a single marine guard around there.
"What is happening..." a man wondered.
_"There has to be another similar problem like ours. The soldiers seem to moved somewhere else in this island and that means that we are not away from them since we will meet them for sure in our escape path"_

"I have to find my nakama first, only then I will be able to leave this island."
_"Fine, we will try to clear your path then. I have nothing to lose so matter what I will help you until the end."_
"Thanks for everything..." Eddy says in a silent tone and he smirks and then heads for the other towers to find his friends.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 21, 2009)

*Raida Isle*

On top of the trees stood six men looking down on the current battle, "Captain, our men are getting slaughtered by these people.  It's the Marines too, they piss me off."

A shadow smirked, "Johnny, if it's bothering you so much, go help deal with it.  Monty and Minty, you two go to."

The three looked up at their Captain, "Alright."

Johnny, Monty, and Minty then jumped to the ground and knocked away a group of guardsmen.

Johnny began to yell, "I'm the 2nd Division Captain of the Morningstar Pirates.  The name's Johnny.  I'm here to kill some Marines."

Johnny was holding the handle of a flail in one hand, and the large metal ball in his other.

Monty landed next to Johnny and was hunched over, "Oi, oi, oi.  Calm down a little bit Johnny."

Monty knocked a few guardsmen away with a shillelagh, "Oh by the way, for all of you out there.  The name's Monty, Captain of the 5th Division."

Minty landed behind Monty and Johnny and hit them across the back of their heads, "Dumbasses.  I can't believe you're my brother Minty.  I'm more of a man than you are, and I have a pussy."

Wrapped around Minty's arm was a rope with a large metal ball attached to one end(Meteor Hammer.)

Back on top of the trees the Captain, his 1st Division Commander, and 3rd Division Commander were looking down at their fellow Pirates' arrival.

The Captain began to address his 1st Division Commander, Maxi, "Maxi.  Go get a ship ready.  We'll be getting ready to make our escape.  I don't feel like getting captured today."

Maxi took off from the treetops and began running to where their ships were anchored.  The Captain was left with his 3rd Division Commander, Niels, "Niels, we're going to join the fray too."

The two men jumped down from the trees between Pirates, Marines, and Guardsmen, "Who are the men in charge?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 21, 2009)

"There are few people who know about the gift, but the closest one we have would be what Rek read. Maybe he'll even let you borrow the book." Unlikely, given that the few things Rek really cares for are books and old relics, but it was worth a shot. 

This wasn't exactly the kind of answer Shin wanted to hear, asking Rek was going to be a pain and he had a long mental struggle before he finally managed to get himself to go to the Noble captain.He had to force himself to go on with each step, each one seemingly becoming more heavier.When Rek came into view he started to feel dirty for some reason, he knew he would have to sell his soul if he ever wanted to get as much as a peek into that book of his.

"Rek?"Shin spoke up."That book you have on that Nihonese gift.....I'd like to borrow it.....If you could do me that favor?."As difficult as it was for for Shin to bring out these words he expected very little of Rek, knowing him he was going to want something back for it and with his sick sense of humor it would probably end up humeliating Shin, if Rek would even be willing to let Shin borrow it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2009)

Kaya sprints towards the closest rabbit and leaps onto it's back. With lightning quick speed, she slams her fingers into the giant beast's joints, stunning it. He then leaps into the air and brings her foot down on it, hard. The rabbit falls to the ground and Kaya throws herslef towards another one. She dodges a clumsy blow and swings up onto the arm, disabling it with a few swift motions. The rabbit suddenly jerks back as a jolt of electricity runs through it, and Jorma lets out a whoop of excitement before firing again.

"C'mon guys! Movemovemovemovemove!" Kaya shouts.

"Yeah, we should get out of here!" Flynn reponds, taking off. "Everyone follow the Captain!" Everybody sprints away, except for Usagi, who strolls casually through the herd of giant rabbits.

Once they reach the forest, Kaya leans against a tree, panting. "Well what now? We're shipless, captainless-"

"We have a captain!" Flynn says indignantly. Kaya shakes her head.

"-and trapped on a freezing prison island, chased by marines and man eating rabbits."

"We need to get out of here." Derrick agrees.

"But how? Our ship's probably at the bottom of the ocean by now."

"Or in the middle of the marine compound." Jorma cuts in. "They're confiscating it." He watches the marine ships escort the _Pirate's Dream_ towards the base. "We need to get in there."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2009)

_The Trials of Shin Yagami, Part 1_

"Rek?"Shin spoke up."That book you have on that Nihonese gift.....I'd like to borrow it.....If you could do me that favor?."As difficult as it was for for Shin to bring out these words he expected very little of Rek, knowing him he was going to want something back for it and with his sick sense of humor it would probably end up humeliating Shin, if Rek would even be willing to let Shin borrow it. 

For a moment Rek frowned. When it came to books he never let anyone get his. At one point he almost sold Matyr for one, but that's another story. Then he smiled, that familiar, arrogant smile he wore when he had something planned up. 

"Certainly, Mr. Shin, I'd love to let you borrow one of my tomes. The mere fact that you're literate amuses me, you see." He snapped his finger, and at once one of the servants handed him a long piece of parchment and a pen. He quickly jotted down some notes, then turned to Shin. 

"Provided you accomplish the following requests."


* STUFF SHIN HAS TO DO TO GET MY BOOK

1. Listen to Ruru's stories for 2 hours

2. Have the female members of both crews give him a makeover.

3. Wrestle the Unamed crew's resident Okama

4. Praise Marcks and Matyr for their non-existent awesomeness

5. Impersonate Garrick

6. Cosplay with Cass

7. Impersonate Led

8. Become a test dummy for one of Matyr's deathtraps

9. Admit you're a virgin in public

10. Call Annie stupid and fat. While unarmed.*


Shin thought of unsheating his Divine Dawn and cutting Rek down now, but if he did that the rest of his crew would be on him. "I'll...do it." He said, trying to supress his anger.

Rek smiled. "Wonderful. Ruru's in the kitchen, you can start with the story." The young noble patted Shin on the back. "Best of luck to you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2009)

_*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*_
Two guards carry Helen on a stretcher down a long stone corridor, carved within the North Mountain itself. They quickly rush her towards the Prison Infirmary because they believe she's had a heart attack. 

Unlike other Gaoler's, Chief Guard Akami actually provides at least a modicum of medical care and services for the prisoners in his section. If only to prolong their misery with the harsh cold in their cells. 

They pass by other female prisoners who hoop and holler as they see Helen being carried off. "Hey I don't feel so good! Take me to the infirmary to!" one woman hollers from her cell, shivering from the intense cold outside. 

"Oi when she's fixed up drop that tall blond drink of water by my cell!" yells another. 

The guards ignore them and turn the corner towards a thick iron door, marked Infirmary. They carry her inside a small room with only five beds, one of which is currently occupied, but there are medical curtains surrounding it. 

At a desk sits a bald headed doctor with magnifying glass style lenses that make his eyes look ten times bigger then normal. His white doctors coat is stained with dried blood. "Oh ho ho ho another patient!" he says with delight. 

*Dr. Petri "The Knife"
Chief Doctor of BD*

"She's had a heart attack!" one of the guards exclaims. They transfer Helen from the stretcher to a bed. Petri walks towards Helen and eyes her face with his thick lenses. "Hmmm....she's quite the specimen. Looks like I'll have to operate asap!" he says with a fanatical grin. If a solution doesn't involve operating then Petri doesn't want to know about it. 

The guards look at each other and exchange awkward glances, actually feeling somewhat sorry for Helen. "Well uh anyway we have to go Doctor. There's a manhunt on and we're needed elsewhere. Please notify us if.....er once she regains consciousness."   

"Will do!" the doctor replies as he drags out a cart of scalpels and saws. Petri waits for the guards to exit so he can commence his "treatment" without disturbance. He grabs a pair of heavy duty scissors and edges it towards Helen's shirt, to cut it open. As he starts to clip, Helen's right hand springs upwards like a coiled viper and grabs his wrist in a blur. 

"MY WORD!" Petri exclaims. He tries to pull his hand free but Helen tightens her grip causing bones to snap in his wrist, and he reflexively drops the scissors. Helen opens her eyes and sits up, grabbing the scissors with her free hand and pointing it at the Doctors neck. 

"Sorry my medical insurance ran out!" Helen tells him. She springs out the bed and forcibly twists Petri's right arm behind his shoulder. "Take me to where you confiscate the weapons. Or I start doing my own operation," she whispers menacingly into his ear. 
_*
The East Mountain...*_
Zachary Willoby sits back on a bunk playing a harmonica, the only thing they didn't take from him. There are two other prisoners also occupying the cell with him and they look at him with annoyance. After they had transferred Willoby to his cell he had pretty much kept to himself. 

He can already sense the chaos occurring outside. So he sits and waits for the right time to move. He's been in worse place then this that's for sure and he's wise enough to no when to wait and when to act. 

Suddenly one of his cellmates, a huge beefy fellow, springs to his feet and yanks an icepick off the frozen stone wall. He strides towards Willoby. "I TOLD YOU TO QUIT THAT FUCKING MUSIC OLD MAN!!" he yells, pointing the ice pick at him. 

WIlloby stops playing and stares up calmly at the man, "I'll treat your injury in a sec okay?" Willoby tells him. "Huh what're you going on about you old git?" the man asks. *BLAM!* Willoby slams the point of his boot into the man's groin. Then swings to his feet and headbutts him with skull splitting force. 

The gasping prisoner doesn't know whether to clutch his groin or his head so instead he crumples into a crying heap on the floor. Willoby sits back and down and begins playing his harmonica again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 21, 2009)

_The trials of Shin Yagami part 1 _

He had been expecting tasks like this, it was very Rek-like and this was a rare case since Shin wouldn't have gone along with it if it hadn't been that important to him.Learning about the AmatsuKaigan could make a big difference in his upcoming battles and so the swordsman set off towards the kitchen.Once he had arrived here he asked Ruru."Could you tell me one of your stories sir."Under his breath he added."Preferably one lasting not a minute over two hours."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2009)

_The Trials of Shin Yagami, Part 1_

Ruru was in the verge of tears. No one had ever wanted to hear his stories, not even Rek. "I'll do something even better, young man. I'll tell you EVERY adventure I had until my retirement." Ruru put on a pair of glasses and took out a large book from inside a cupboard. 'This was my autobiography. The last publisher I showed it to burned down their office and went to Impel Down, and if I remember correctly they were smiling. Now then, on to chapter one..."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 21, 2009)

_*Somewhere in BD....*_

*BOOOMMM!!!*
A sudden explosion destroys the walls between the West tower and the great hall that connects the other towers with the main room. The dust and smoke spreads across the place and the ruins fly from everywhere. A large number of prisoners that seems to growing over time comes from the smashed side and run to the bridges. The tall man with the large coatis _Ovengar R. Mercer "The Avenger"_
He leads the way in front destroying everything that stands agaisnt them causing a chaos inside the prison. Destroying random sells enables more and more prisoners to escape and just continue that revolution. 

_*Somewhere else in the BD....*_

Eddy continues his way in front without stopping for nothing. Passing through dark tunnels and other halls and bridges. The other prisoners that see a man running through the prison yell and shout like monkeys in their cages. 
"What I am gonna do..........those marines really beat us easily enough, I have to do something about it or we have no future and not even a chance of survival. One thing is sure, I will not let that happen again.." Eddy thinks for a second.

Lolly the Chief Warden stands there and answers to his Den Den Mushi.
*"Chief Warden, we have some bad news. The pirate crew remains free but the most important is that there is a chance of having a riot."*
"Hmm, just continue searching about that crew and capture each one of them. Now what about that revolution, give me some more information"
*"The cell where Ovengar R. Mercer was being kept is empty now. He and everyone else that was there escaped somehow and now they caused a total chaos in our prison. We have not yet specified the exact position of them since they just keep moving but we are already far from the towers so we cannot help with that problem."*
"Fine then, as I told you take on that pirate crew that landed on our island and me with the Vice Chied and the 4 guards we will handle the prisoners. "


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 21, 2009)

_The trials of Shin Yagami part 1 _

While Shin attempted to keep a friendly smile on his face and seem interested, he felt bad about the fact the man was  genuinely touched by Shin's request but Shin not oly had no interest in his stories but was also fighting the urge to commit Seppuku.His hands were resting on his katanas as he listened to the store, the swords shaking from the tight grip their master had on them.He was afraid that if he lessened his grip and focus he would subconsciously harm himself in an attempt to stop this punishment.

The forced smile on his face didn't falter, an occasional nod and "Hmmm interesting"was performed by the swordman.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 21, 2009)

William, Angelina, and Kreon were heading towards the south mountain when suddenly Angelina noticed something.  "Look! A rabbit," Angelina said, pointing at the white rabbit that was making its way towards them.  As she waded through the snow towards it, a smile lit up on Kreon's face.  Angelina was about two feet away from it when the large rabbit attacked.  It leaped off the ground and slammed into Angelina, tackling her.  

William quickly pulled out his saber and charged after her, while Kreon pretended to fumble for his revolver.  William ran up to the gigantic rabbit and stabbed it in the leg.  The rabbit growled in pain and got off of Angelina before turning to face William.  The rabbit growled once more, revealing a mouth full of long sharp teeth.  William readied his saber as the rabbit charged him.  

Before the rabbit got to William, it was hit on the head by a massive plunger.  The rabbit slowed, and it stopped right before William, a massive lump on the top of its head.  William quickly swung his saber at the thing's neck, and its head was rolling on the ground after two vicious hacks.  As Angelina brushed the snow off of her jacket, Kreon cursed his luck.  The stupid plumber was still alive.   

The three pirates continued towards the south mountain, now weary of any man-eating rabbits.  "So, I heard you used to be a marine," Kreon said to William.  William and Angelina quickly glanced at each other.  Angelina was the only one William had told about how the fits were visions of his past.  "He doesn't remember," Angelina said.  "Oh, I guess he just reminded me of another William who was a marine that I once saw," Kreon hastily responded.  "If he doesn't remember how he used to be a marine, its possible he doesn't remember The Doctor," Kreon thought to himself, an idea forming in his mind.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2009)

_The Trial of Shin Yagami, Part 2_

It was morning now. The Inifinite Injustice and the Windy Dirge had docked at a small island, which conveniently had a very nice beach. Rek had just woken up, his hair flowing freely in the wind as he smelt the air outside.

"Time for breakfast."

He entered the kitchen to see Ruru sitting at a corner with Shin.

"....And that's how I found out my wife was pregnant. We managed to remove the leeches gnawing on Flask's face, but he always hated leeches ever since."

The young noble couldn't help but laugh. "He actually went through the entire book?"

Ruru shook his head. "We haven't even gotten to the last 10 chapters, milord."

Rek smirked. "That's enough for a week, Ruru. I'd like some pancakes by the way./COLOR]" He then approached Shin, still sitting in the corner.

"Having fun?" 

The Samurai turned slowly towards Rek, the skin under his eyes black as the night from lack of sleep.

"I'm not done yet you bastard."

"RYAHAHAHA! Glad to see that."

After a nice breakfast, of which Shin was not able to eat, Rek changed to his usual clothes without the coat and called the female members of both crews together. 

"My dears, the poor samurai looks terrible, and I can't have him ruining my day with his already ugly looks. Mind giving him a make-over?"

Annie grinned evily, relishing in the prospect of taking part in Shin's humiliation. The rest simply giggled in amusement, except for Jun who was still drinking her morning tea.

"Perfect. You can use the tailor room, I've asked mrs. Wreese and she's allowed it. The make-up and wigs should be there already, you can make him wear something more cultured if you like." 

Rek saw Shin standing behind, about to unsheath his Divine Dawn, but decided not to. He won't be beaten by Rek, he thought.

"Well then ladies." Rek clapped his hands. "Do as you please. I'll be reading a book on the Nihonese 'gift' inside my den if you need me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2009)

_Great Blizzard Gaol/North Mountain_
Dr. Petri and a prison guard, huddled in a oversized blur parka and snow cap, walk nervously towards the weapons lockup. They reach a heavy double steel door protected by a tall Guard, wearing a thick white furcoat.  

"Hey Doc," he greets Petri, then he looks at the guard beside Petri and raises a curious eyebrow. "Uh are you new here?" he asks him. 

The guard beside Petri coughs and turns towards the doctor. "Er uh yes this is Paul. He's a transfer from the East Tower. He'll be helping me analyze some weapons that I need for an autopsy that I'm conducting," Petri interjects. He hands the man a requisition form. 

"Oh the East Tower huh? That place sucks," the Guard replies. He takes out a thick set of iron keys and turns towards the thick steel doors. "Okay go ahead Doc, nice meeting ya Paul," he states.  

Petri and "Paul" nod at the guard and proceed within the room. It's a large vault like space, lined with weapons of all kinds. Each one is tagged and arranged in order of their type. Swords with swords, guns with guns, etc. 

Paul immediately heads towards the swords, examining them intently but after a thorough search doesn't seem to find what he's looking for. Finally after a moment of consideration he takes an ordinary Katana with a black handle. Then he grabs up a handful of what look like seashells.

They exit the room and walk down the hall slowly. When they turn the corner into a clear hallway, Paul slams Petri against a wall. "Where's my sword?!" 

"I don't know!" Petri responds nervously. "Please don't kill me!" *BLAM!* Paul knocks out Petri with a punch and drags his body into a supply closet. 

_Ten minutes later..._
Sanya sits on a bunk talking with Sally, although its a very onesided conversation. "So after I broke up with Billy my first boyfriend I met Sam. He had lots of tattoo's and rode a dialcycle. He was a cool guy but then I caught him kissing my best friend so I...."

Sally is about to stab Sanya with an icepick when suddenly the door to their cell opens. A guard enters and both Sanya and Sally spring to their feet. The guard looks at them and flashes a thumb up sign, removing his thick snow snow cap and revealing long blond hair.  

"Helen!" Sanya exclaims and she runs towards her.

"Fuckin unbelievable..." Sally mutters in disbelief. 

Helen smiles at Sanya and hands her her Jet dials. "Time to even the odds," Helen says with a devious grin.

Sanya smiles back as she straps her jet dials to her hands and feet.

"Who the fuck is writing this shit anyway?!" Sally exclaims, still in shock.

Closeby, Akami walks towards Helen and Sanya's cell. He holds Helen's cursed sword in his hands. A den den mushi on his wrist rings over and over again but he ignores it. He has better things to do at the moment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2009)

"Yay!" Sanya exclaims happily as she pulls on her jet dials. She waves to Helen and Sally, then shoots out of the room.

Flying in the tight hallway was a challenge, but after gaining a few new bruises Sanya managed to learn enough to keep herself alive. It wasn't long before she came across a cell. With careful deliberation, she blasted the lock off. "You're free! You're free!" She shouted, throwing open the door. The prisoners stared in dumb silence before bursting free. "GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!" Sanya shouted, moving on to other doors. "You're all freeeeeee!" She sped past more startled guards and burst into the outside. A shock of cold hit her as she whizzed in and out of windows, freeing as many prisoners as she could.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 21, 2009)

Vice Warden's Office in BD
Vice Warden Jabu quietly sits in a room lit by torches and a giant campfire in the center. His room is extremely warm and soothing. The wall is decorated with various metals and trophies from his champion boxing days. Jabu sat drinking hot chocolate when a knock came at his door. An expression of annoyance came about Jabu's face.

"Come in if you must." Jabu said in a irritated tone. A guard entered the room and saluted accordingly. "Vice Chief Jabu, there's an emergency!!! I don't know where to start!! A riot has started, pirates are savagely running around the outskirts of the island causing chaos and on top of that many of the prisoners are escaping!!!! It's complete mayhem!!!!" The guard said.

Jabu simply continued to drink his cocoa. Suddenly, the mug shattered into pieces. Jabu got up from his seat and punched the guard in the stomach, causing him to fall down to the ground instantly, apparently knocked out. Jabu walked through a long corridor that connected his office to the Chief Warden's. Jabu stepped into Lolly's office slowly. "Chief Warden Lolly, how did any of this happen?" Jabu said in confusion.

"No reason to get all bent out of shape Jabu. The 4 chief guards are on their way to put down the rebellion. These rookie pirates don't stand a chance in hell." Lolly said confidently as he took a seat. Jabu wasn't convinced at all. He crossed his arms and glared at Lolly. "You're too careless Chief Warden! If I've learned anything during my boxing days it's that you can't underestimate ANYONE!" Jabu said. 

Lolly yawned and watched th situation from surveillance. "If things get too out of hand, there's always me. Don't forget that." Lolly said with a large grin.

Eastern Mountain of BD
Mathias anxiously looked out of his cell at the chaos that has befallen BD. Mallow also watches with anticipation. "In all of my time here, I've never seen such an event take place here." Mallow said with hope in his tone.

Mathias grinned. He knew this was his crew's doing and he knew it would happen eventually. Mathias turned to Mallow and offered him his hand. "Listen Mallow. This is a time for escape. Either you take this opportunity or remain here for the rest of your days." Mathias said. 

Mallow was hesitant to accept the offer. "Your crew maybe powerful Mat, but da chief guards still haven't made dere appearance, neither has da Vice Chief. And not including da Chief Warden..... he's in a whole nother league!" Mallow said. As Mallow spoke, Mathis had picked up their campfire and put it up towards the frozen bars of their cell. After letting the bars experience heat, Mathias started whirling his arms in a deranged manner, creating a strong wind around his arm. *"Radical gust chop!"* Mathias exclaimed as he broke the bars off the cell with the attack. 

"Well slap me twice and call me Jinbei!" The fishman said. "There maybe some hope!" Mallow said as he followed behind Mathias as they started their descent down the mountain.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 21, 2009)

*"Chief Warden Lolly!"* a guard run inside the room *"The riot grows and the chaos becomes greater over time. We called the Tower Guard but Guard Akami is no responding at all. What we should do?"*
The Vice Chied is in there as well and listened the man. 
"Everyone please calm down, I am here...keep trying to come in contact with Akami while send the other 3 guards to stop the riot as soon as possible." Lolly stood up towering greatly everyone in there "Anyways, who is the responsible for all these?" Lolly asked the man.
*"There are many pirates that lead this chaos right now. Since it started, some prisoners became like leaders of different groups, like it was a plan from the beginning. But it is said that the base responsible is that rookie pirate, the newcomer known as Traver D. Eddy but nobody knows the exact details about what happened.*


Eddy destroyed several main doors in his way through the paths of the prison using his devastating devil fruit powers. 
_"Damn! You saw that giant arm????"_ a prisoner shouted. Screams and loud voices could be heard from everywhere.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 21, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra and Fire climbed in the elevator but instead of carrying them towards where Marc and the others were waiting for their turn. It took them to the top of the Colosseum. Stepping out of the elevator Fire and Tetra found themselves on a small platform at the highest point in the stadium. The only thing on the platform was a stand with numbers on it. 1st, 2nd and 3rd with the place where the winner stood being the highest. *"Ladies and Gentlemen please stand by for our award ceremony as we wait for a third contestant to finish the race"* the voice boomed. The crowd roared in approval as a white marine jacket went flying and blood splattered the ground. As people were watching and waiting for a third person to make it through a fight broke out in the stands between two pirate groups. The marines seated in the stadium simply watched in disgust shaking their heads. The difficulty the participants were facing had become boring to the crowd and must of them had taken to watching the people in the stands beat the snot out of each other. Tetra giggled as she could see Akawana and Hawthorne moving farther away from the scuffle dragging Wesley with them. 

*"And now the award ceremony"* the voice boomed as a man in a marine uniform crossed the finish line. The crowd roared in approval although it was clear they were just glad it was over. The man stepped out of the elevator covered in blood that was certainly not his. Sneering at Tetra and Fire he took his place on the stand without uttering a word. Tetra and Fire clambered on to their places as three men came up in the elevator carrying treasure chests and medals. The trio were handed their prizes and the crowd's roars echoed around the stadium as their images were broadcasted around the stadium for those who could not see. "I need to get my things" Fire said making a break for the elevator. The marine stuck out his foot to trip Fire as she made her way forward but Fire leapt over it nimbly and turned to face the man glaring. 

Either indifferent or refusing to have anything to do with the altercation that was about to take place, the arena personnel left without so much as a word. "You want to have a go?" Fire asked her eyes blazing. "You don't have time to waste" Tetra said appearing between the both of them. Tetra turned Fire away began pushing her towards the elevator to end the situation. However the marine chuckled and beckoned for Fire to come. Fire began to struggle against Tetra but Tetra held firm refusing to allow Fire to waste her time. There the sound of someone landing on the platform and everyone turned to find Marc. "Beat it fucker" Marc said looking at the marine. "I know you" the marine said dropping his hostile stance. "You are my captains prey" the man said laughing. "I said beat it" Marc said blasting the man into the stands with his gravity.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 21, 2009)

With Shin

Shin underwent the next torturous test thought of by Rek, the only good thing about it being that Shin would have a large reservoir of angry thoughts he could call upon the next time he would be forced to activate the Solar Surge mode.

With Sam and Candace in the Archam Asylum

When the gunslinger awoke in his "room" or perhaps prison cell would be a better choice of words, his first thought was "Cold."Ever since he ate his Devil Fruit he had this warm feeling in his stomach, at all times a fire was literally burning inside him but there was no heat and when his hand attempted to reach for his stomach he felt that he couldn't.

His hands didn't move as they used to and his wrists were even colder then the rest of the body and as he regained his bearings he realized that he was hand cuffed.Upon closer inspection it also explained why he felt so cold, he wasn't used to a normal body temperature but with Seastone cuffs his ability was neutralized and the additional heat source was deactivated. 

"Psst, cowboy?"He heard a female voice.He looked through the window in his celldoor but couldn't see anyone, she was in an adjoining cell."Yeah, I'm here."He wasn't sure what to expect, how Seastone cuffs would effect the mentally unstable Zoan user."Can you get out?"He asked.A snort was heard."Hell yeah, I've got some cheap handcuffs around my wrist but I can easily break out of them and kick down these doors."

"Aren't they made of Seastone?, mine are."Candy replied with a "Nah, they aren't."And then loud noises were heard.Later a much louder crash was heard followed by the redhead pulling the celldoor right off it's hinges."Why thank you kindly miss."Sam smirked as he exited his cell.It was around then that two guards, the same two rookies that had brought them down here, arrived and Sam and Candy each took one.

With his hands bound he was forced to improvise, he felt naked without his revolver or DF weapon but hadn't lost his ability to fight and and flipped over the first guard, arms stretched catching the guard by the throat with the chain of his handcuffs and as he came down again on his feet he hoisted the guard off the ground, no small feat in this awkward position with his arms behind his neck.

Candy had already taken down the other one by now and so Sam used this one to gather some information.After asking and learning about their location he asked about the keys to his cuffs and where his revolvers were.Each time the man didn't answer fast enough he lifted off the ground again and as a result of the manner he was detained he couldn't breath without his feet on the ground.It was an simple but effective manner of questioning as long as you made sure not to choke your source for too long.

The keys happened to be on the person of the other guard but his guns were several floors up."How about we split up."Sam had just been freed from the cuffs and was rubbing his wrists, a loud noise made him turn around."We should free some more prisoners."Sam though was quite aware it wasn't a conventional prison."Don't"But it was too late already and the ridiculously strong Zoan user pulled out yet another celldoor.

Two patients exited their rooms but both of them were utter and complete wackjobs, while one tall and skinny man with long hair kept pulling out his hair, one at a time while constantly wailing the other was just laughing maniacially, the second man had dozens of scars all over his skin.

Like Sam expected they instantly attacked them, this is why he didn't want to make use of the standard prison break tactic of releasing fellow prisoners.He was expecting dangerous nutjobs, this was an Asylum after all and not an ordinary prison.

The scarred man pounced Sam, yellow fang-like teeth came close to his face, the man attempted to bite a chunk out of his face but Sam was just in time to place his fist in the mouth of the nuttjob, as disgusting as that was.The loon bit but grimaced when the sound of teeth breaking was followed by the immense pain.He looked down at the fist and spotted the hand had changed into a steel hammer.With little room in this position, with him on his back and a heavy man on top of him, he couldn't put a lot of strength in it but bashed the man in the face with enough force to have him roll off him.

Candy was holding her own, the wackjob had the surprise factor going for him but beyond that she was strong enough to beat the crap out of the man.

Sam having a harder time, with the stronger opponent and the man, he mentally referred to him as Scar, headbutted him and then threw him up with enough force to sent him crashing trough the ceiling and he ended up in a different roon.Making sure he wouldn't have to take on an additional psycho used another sledgehammer strike to knock this resident out and then tackled Scar when he climbed up from the hole in the ceiling.

They crashed into the cell door, and then a right handed sledgehammer attack "N.Y. Sledgehammer!"Missed it's target and knocked down the cell door.The momentum and the falling door caused the two to fall and Scar used the momentum to kick Sam away.

The man assualted the gunner with his long sharp nails, stabbing them in his chest.Sam bit trough the pain and grabbed the man's wrists.The way he was holding his hand allowed him to."Boltcutters."His hands shifted into the mentioned tool and cut off both his hands.As the man squirmed around in pain Sam used one last sledgehammer attack to finish it off.

He needed to find his guns and Candace....Candy again.As he suspected they had been noticed and as soon as he headed down the corridor guards showed up.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

The group of fishmen charge and Kama swings his Kusari Gama and trips them all, Nolan then swings his anchor like a baseball bat and sends one of the fishmen flying. James lifts two of his swords in the air and them slams them down, "Jungle Quake!" shockwaves knock over the fishmen who have gotten back on their feet and then dashes forward with the blades in his feet and goes into a flip. When he gets close enough to the downed fishmen he ends his flip and digs the blades into two of them on the floor. "Trial of Mind," she cuts through a group of opponents. 

As they continue to battle through fishmen Nolan sighs, "There's so goddamn many of em," Belle shoots at another enemy, "You're right, we'll never make it in time like this. Is everyone ready!" They all turn to her confused, "Just go all out!" she raises her arrow and fires it at the fishmen, "Angel's Glare!" All of the enemies cover their eyes as the bright light smacks their unsuspecting eyes that have already adjusted to the darkness, "Angel's Mist!" she shoots a smoke bomb at them for good measure.

"NOW!" A loud explosion could be heard as Kama tosses one of his bombs in the smoke, "Ghhha!" Nolan chucks his anchor in the smoke and the sound of it hitting multiple opponents rings through their ears, "Trial of Soul," Eve rushes into the smoke and digs her spear through five unsuspecting members of Razortooth's crew, and then quickly makes her way out. James equipts all five of his blades in Monkey Point and holds them back, *"Forest Cannon!"* He shoots a huge red beam into the group sending them all flying in different directions, "That's that, now lets go," Nolan looks forward, "If they're here then they're at the other docks on the other side of the island. Though this place isn't that big there's no way we'll make it in time," Belle ignore whatever logic he proposed, "We'll make it, we have to!" James sheaths all of his blades, "I CAN DO THE IMPOSSIBLE! I'LL GET THERE AND SLAUGHTER THE WHOLE CREW BEFORE THAT IDIOT EVEN GETS THERE!" he says rushing past Belle, "I'll get there at ninja speed," he says leaping from rooftop to rooftop, "Move," Eve shoves him out of the way and moves forward, "Fine...I just wana' be there when you see you're wrong," he says following.

On Razortooth's ship-

As Bolt appears to be nearing his death when, "Might of Zeus!" the entire boat begins to sway back and forth causing Razortooth's aim to be thrown off and miss his opponent, "Might of Zeus," Anax stands at the door of the ship, his spear end slammed into the ground, "Who the hell are you!" Razortooth shouts, "I am Anaxandridas, son of the-" the fishmen interupts him though, "You know what, I don't care, what are you doing here!"

Anax points to Bolt, "I can't let you kill that man, I need to have a duel with him," all of the crew laugh at the Spartan, "Destroy this fool," the men rush at Anax but he quickly defends against the horde with his shield and begins to hit them away with his spear. 

Razortooth watches for a moment as the intruder is slowly overwhelmed by the mass of opponents, "Now, back to you," he lifts Bolt up by his neck, the bacteria slowly eating away at him as well as the wounds that he has already gained from the battle and Reject Dial, "I'm glad I allowed you to live as a child, this was kinda' fun, but now to end your pathetic life," He prepares to finish him once again when an arrow hits him in the chest and explodes, "Angel's Blight," Belle stands at the door way, drenched and out of breath from the run there.

"What the hell?" Before he can even figure out what is going on, BAM! He gets hit with Kama's weight. Ricochet quickly moves in to attack the new intruders but is stopped in his track but James' blade, "That thing on your face sorta' looks like a sword, which means your mine!" he says pushing forward, causing Ricochet to slide back. 

A large anchor busts through the wall of the ship and takes out some of the fishmen attacking Anax, "Alright, so we _did _ make it in time, he says stepping in through the hole he made. He then looks to Bolt, "But just barely..." Eve is the last to enter. She walks through the door way and drains the water out of her hair. Anax swings his shield around and knocks the remaining fishmen away from him, "Ah, good to see I'll have assistance in keeping him alive!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 21, 2009)

*BD, South Tower*

Nicobi could hear the noise coming from the other towers,

"I don't know exactly what's happening here, but now is the time to move"

Nicobi stood in the cell waiting for the guard Franz called to remove the dead prisoner. About 10 minutes later an man appeared with what looked like a water gun.

"_Turn around and face the wall you_" the man said pointing the gun at Nicobi
"Hey with the riot going on why aren't you helping the other towers" Nicobi said trying to make the man feel comfortable

It seemed the body was frozen to the ground so he was having a rough time moving it

"_They sent a lot of guards to help out seeing as this tower is quiet_"
"You want some help there" Nicobi said 
"_YOU STAY WHERE YOU ARE!!!_" the man screamed
"Listen you have a gun, i'm shackled both hands and feet"
"_I DON'T CARE I WILL FREEZE YOU_" the man screamed shaking
"OK OK" Nicobi said

He waited for the man to start pulling at the frozen body again and then he made his move he ran forward but the man must have expected it he turned and pulled the trigger. Nicobi blocked the flow of water with his hands which became encased in ice and hit the man in the temple with the ice block that his hands had become. The man dropped to the ground with a thud Nicobi smashed his hand into the wall and the ice shattered and fell to the ground. Nicobi took the keys from the man and his gun, after searching through the entire ring he found the key that opened his shackles. He took them off and closed the cell behind him. He opened the cell next to his, 

"Lets keep this as quiet as possible gentleman" Nicobi said with a smile as he opened the cell next to his
"You handle the keys and free everyone you can" he said as he handed the keys to a prisoner
"Take this gun" He handed to another prisoner
"They are short staffed in this tower"
"Lets make the most of it"
"Where you going?"
"The tower chief has something that belongs to me" Nicobi said as she ran into the stair well.

*Arathai Basin
*
Marc blasted the man away and congratulated the pair of them

"You better move your ass Fire" Simo is waiting for you
"OK" She said as she ran off

She found Simo standing with his Rifle on his back and her bow and quiver in his hands

"You ready to lose" Simo said with a smile
"Lose?"
"You can beat me in one thing" Fire said with a smile
"I will beat you in every area of the competition"
"Rapid fire, range and the precision elements"
"We'll see" Fire said smiling
"You have never seen how fast I can shoot" Fire said 

The two of them walked through a door way and the man's voice came over the PA system

"*All right laides and gentleman, we will not start the Rapid Fire portion of the competition, all contestants are allowed one weapon of their choice and must use and reload that same weapon for the duration.*"
"*First up we have Simo Hayha*" the voice boomed
"Good luck" Fire said with a grin
"You keep the luck for your self you'll need it" Simo said with a cocky air as he strut onto the platform 

A target appeared in front of him 

"*When the gong signals that's your que, you start with your weapon empty*"

Simo smiled at Fire and *BOOOOOOOONNNNNGGGG
*
Simo pulled a bullet holder from his waist and loaded a gunblade and started shooting, the time limit was a minute he shot and reloaded as fast as he could for a minute strait.

"*That was simple amazing folks*" 
"*He missed the arena record by 3*"
"*Lets see what our next contestant can do*"

Simo walked down the platform as the other contestant walked up

"Is that all you got in the whole minute?" fire said looking disappointed
"I will need to get some more arrows if I was counting correctly" Fire said 

Simo looked at her with a startled look on his face She ran over to Tetra 

"Can you go to the ship and get me another quiver full of arrows please?" Fire said with her hands clasped


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 21, 2009)

As more bad news was brought to Chief Warden Lolly, Vice Chief Jabu was becoming ever more mad at the situation. "That fool Akami. Just who in hell do he think he is?" Jabu said in frustration. Just then, a den den mushi in the room erupted with someone's voice. 

_"Chief Warden Lolly, prisoners from the Eastern Mountain are starting to riot as well!! We can't take them all!!!!"_ The guard said. Lolly continued to sit there as if he didn't have a care in the world. "As I've said, let the Chief Guards handle the situation." Lolly said as he placed his hands behind his head in a relaxing manner. At this, Vice Chief Jabu could no longer take the Chief Warden's carefree attitude. "To hell with the Chief Guards. I'll put this rebellion down myself." Jabu said as he stormed out of the room.

Blizzard Gaol: Eastern Mountain
*"Radical Gust chop!"* *"Critical Chomp!"* Both Mathias and Mallow were running along the mountain freeing as many prisoners as they could. Though, Mathias was wearing something completely different. He had stolen the clothes off the back of one of the prison guards.

*"FIRE! FIRE! FIRE!"* Jabu's voice boomed through a megaphone den den mushi. Guards wielding cannons had them aimed towards the Eastern mountain. They shot the cannon and the cannonballs flew at the fleeing prisoners. Though, as the cannonballs exploded, water splashed out of them onto the prisoners, instantly turning them into what looked like an ice sculpture. "Hehehehe, the famous water cannonballs. They haven't failed us yet." Jabu said with a devilish grin. 

Mallow was caught by one of the cannonballs and was instantly frozen on the spot. Mathias turned back to go rescue him, but with the horde of prisoners running, they accidently knocked his frozen body down off the tall cliff. The rebellion was quickly being put down on eastern mountain because of the water cannonballs. Jabu then moved his unit to the northern mountain where there was also a revolt. 

Mathias descended the mountain in his prison guard uniform, unable to help any of his fellow prisoners. A prison guard approached Mathias with a gun in his hand. "Haha, with got these shitty bastards didn't we?" The guard said nudging Mathias. "Haha, we sure did...." Mathias replied with uncertainty as he followed his fellow prison guard.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2009)

On a Marine Vessel sailing not too far away from Blizzard Gaol-

A Den Den Mushi rings and a man in a long trench coat answers, "Yea," he listens for a while, "*Sigh* Alright, alright, we got it," He leans back in his chair and lifts his feet onto the desk. He lifts one leg and taps on a button on his desk that switches his Den Den Mushi to the speakers of the base, "Ahem, seems that there's some trouble going on at Blizzard Gaol." 

Suddenly a figure appears out of the man's shadow, _*"What trouble..."*_ the man scratches his head, "Geez it's creepy when you do that Gowls." The man that stepped out of the shadow is wearing a standard marine jacket and pants but they have been dyed black and he has a long sleeve shirt covering his arms and a black mask that covers his entire face, *"Get to the mission already Scotts."* Commander Henry Scotts turns back to his Den Den Mushi, "Right, seems that Lolly's havin' some trouble down at his ice box so we've been called down to help em' out," he says picking at his ear with his finger. 

"So everyone bundle up, it's quite chilly down there. All you Upper Ranked agents get yourselves ready and fodder...prepare to run around in the freezing cold," he says into the speaker, flicking whatever he found in his ear, "Scotts out." 

Below Deck-

"ALLLLRIIIIGHT MEN!" A man with long dirty black hair, dark rings around his eyes, and a torn up marine outfit shouts into a microphone, "LET'S GET READY TO ROOOOOOCK!!!" All of the fodder cover their ears, "Why doesn't Lt. Cred get his own room like all of the other high ranking members?" one of the men asks, "WHAT?" Is the only response he gets.

In another section of the ship. 

The room is filled with darkness except for a shadowy figure shown sitting around a fire. "You hear that Tonka?" Scotts' voice comes from a Den Den Mushi in the corner of the room. The figure continues to sharpen a tomahawk, "You there and ready to go?" Tonka chucks the weapon at the Den Den Mushi, the sound of it digging into the wall next to it goes over to Scotts, "I'll take that as a yes, Scotts out," The lines dies, "And one more thing," Tonka quickly turns with a deadly look in his eyes. He stands nearing 7 feet but is hunched over, "What?!" he shouts at the communication device, "Since you've got such great social skills be sure to inform the other important people on the ship to prepare themselves, since no one but fodder pays attention to me anyway," "Fuck off," Scotts sighs, "Great, Scotts out."

Meet the Marine Squad nicknamed the _*"Dream Team."*_ The higher ups found this quite amusing, putting together the most disfunctional group of marines together on one ship.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 21, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Can you go to the ship and get me another quiver full of arrows please?" Fire said with her hands clasped. "Sure thing" Tetra said smiling, "I will be back in a minute" Tetra said blurring. *"Do you have a death wish?"* a voice asked from behind Marc. Marc turned to face the marine captain that had insulted his pride in the bar. *"Do you know the man you just attacked was a lieutenant as well as my first mate?"* "You think I give a darn?" Marc said looking at the man while clenching his fists. *"Normally I would just put you out of your misery now for your insolence, however I think the big stage is much more fitting."* "So you said" Marc replied rolling his eyes. "Now get out of my face before I part you from yours" Marc growled. *"I would very much like to see you do that"* the marine said his arms folded. "Try me" Marc said drawing the marine closer to him with Tiron oscuro. *"Devil fruit user, I see"* the man said the look of surprise vanishing from his face in a split second. *"You shouldn't have played your hand so early boy, it would have been an advantage for you"* the marine said walking away. 

Fire sprinted through the streets quickly making her way back towards the mountain range that separated the basin from the docks. Tetra could hear the crowd moaning as the next contestant failed to best Simo's tally. "Rociada" Tetra said increasing her speed. "HEY YOU!" a voice rang out from in front of Tetra. Tetra placed her hand on her forehead as she ran forward shielding her eyes from the sun. Up ahead she could see some of the contestants that had failed in the obstacle course. They were all pirates and it appeared they were all in the same crew. "You will be handing over your prize money missy" someone called out as Tetra approached them. "I don't have time for trash" Tetra smiled borrowing one of Marc's lines. "Take her out men" the man replied. The men next to the captain raised their pistols and opened fire. "Patin" Tetra said beginning to skate. She zig zagged back and forth dodging the bullets as she went. "Rociada" she said again moving forward with an explosion of speed. The men cringed as Tetra moved towards them too quickly for them to react. However Tetra simply used the mans head as a hand hold to vault over the crowd racing past them. 

Tetra laughed to herself as she noticed the puddles of urine that had collected around the feet of some of the men. Taking quickly to a building she began jumping from roof to roof quickly approaching the foot of the mountains. Jumping quickly from ledge to ledge using her power to help she quickly scaled the mountain and jumped from the peak to the other side landing and rolling. She made her way to the boat climbed aboard and quickly began rifling through Fire's weapons. Slinging the quiver of arrows over her shoulder so the strap crossed her chest at a diagonal Tetra blurred leaving the ship. Tetra quickly made her way back to the arena and burst into laughter when she discovered the pirate crew she had just pasted were still frozen in their tracks. Planning to vault the captain again she blurred racing towards them. However suddenly she lost control of her power and slipped. She went flying and crashed into the group causing everyone to fall to the floor. "OH MY GOD" someone exclaimed, "MY FACE IS IN THE PISS, GET OFF OF ME." Tetra quickly jumped to her feet laughing. However she ended up standing on the captain who was flailing about trying to kill Tetra. Tetra blurred destroying the man's clothes from the acceleration and tossed and apology into the wind as she left the men behind.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2009)

*The Great Gaol/The North Tower...*
As Sanya zooms out into the hallways, freeing Prisoners en mass, Helen looks down at Sally with a smirk. "You coming?" she asks the old woman. 

Sally shakes her head, "You think you've won anything? All you've done is heaped a  life sentence ontop of what you've got. Me I'm gonna do my time!" she replies. Sally shambles back to her bunk and lays back.

 "See you when you they toss your ass back in here gyamahimimimimimimi!"  she cackles. 

Helen frowns at the old woman's stubbornness. "It's truly unfortunate to see how far a warrior can fall," she remarks before running out the door. The hallways are now pure chaos with prisoners running everywhere, battling the guards, and winning thanks to their superior numbers, for now. 

"SANYA!" Helen yells, as she looks for her nakama. A guard fires a jet of water at Helen but she ducks it and charges at him in a burst of speed, cutting his water powered rifle in half, before he can fire again. Then she spins around him and knocks him cold with the handle of her katana. 

"Your movements are graceful but they lack power, Helen of the Mist," a voice tells her.  

Helen spins around and sees a man wearing a black cape with sharp knives hanging off the ends. His right entire arm is covered by a vicious looking black steel claw with serrated edges and an impossibly long Katana is strapped to his back. However Helen doesn't focus on any of this. She simply stares at her sword which is strapped to the mans belt. 

"Oh so you want your sword back eh?" he takes a step towards Helen and she takes a step back. "You know I was having a conversation with it and it told me that it doesn't find you worthy anymore," he says.

"Who are you?" Helen asks him, her body tensing up.  

Two female prisoners suddenly attack Akami from behind, with knives taken off the guards. Before Helen can blink the two women fall to the floor with gash wounds across their stomachs. Helen's eyes widen in shock at the speed of the attack. Blood drips off of Akami's claw hand. 

"I am the chief guard of this tower but that is merely a title. My name is Akami of the Crimson Steel," and he bows towards Helen. "I want to get to know you Helen of the Mist...." and he takes another step towards her. 

Helen backs away and spins around on her heels, running off in the opposite direction. Akami frowns as he sees her run off. "Not a good first impression," he mutters and he calmly walks after her.

*The East Mountain...*
Doc Willoby stops playing his harmonica as he hears the sounds of battle outside. His two cellmates, one of whom will never have kids, look anxiously out the bars. 

"Shit its a prison break!" one of them exclaims with excitement. "This might be our ticket out of here!" They both look at Willoby who sits calmly on his bunk. 

Suddenly a stream of water hits both the prisoners and their bodies freeze solid against the iron bars. A guard approaches the cell door and opens it. He points his watergun at Willoby. "Sorry pops but I gotta freeze all of ya. Policy during a riot." 

Willoby nods, "Do what you gotta do kid. And I''l do what I gotta do,"  A spray of needles shoot out of Willoby's thick gray beard and stab into the guards chest. He collapses to the ground in a spasm. 

Thick gray fur grows over the Doctor's body and his body changes shape, becoming much wider and stockier. Long pointed barbs grow out of his skin covering his entire backside and top of his head like spiked armor. 

Willoby crouches low on all fours and sniffs the air. It's been a long time since he transformed and he takes a second to adjust to the feeling. The heightened awareness of things. He quickly picks up the scent of Mathias and he rolls his body into a spiked ball. 

*"Porcupine Roll!" *

Willoby spins out of his cell like a crazy spiked bowing ball, flying through the hallway and bashing away any guards that get in his way. As he spins around the corner he encounter a line of watercannons. 

"FIRE!" the guards yell. 

Multiple cannons of water fly out the cannons at Willoby. The old doctor begins spinning around in place rapidly and digs into the ground. The guards look on in shock at the display. Suddenly the floor beneath them begins to shake and Willoby flies out of a hole, spraying a shower of needles at the guards. 

Willoby stops spinning and untucks himself out of a ball. He rests against a wall extremely out of breath. "I'll just rest here for a second and catch my second wind," he mutters.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 21, 2009)

*BD, North Tower*

Nicobi ran through the corridors and stairs and kept going up, there were guards few and far between his rise to the top of the tower. They were no match for Nicobi though he was just too strong for them. He wished he weren't so big, none of the guards he took out had jackets in his size. Every time he took out a guard he used their keys to open the cell closest to him and told them to keep it quiet and free more prisoners. He finally ran down a corridor, and ran into Charles. Charles recognized him and swung his huge hammer obliterating the wall where Nicobi's head was just a few short seconds earlier. 

"How did you get out of your cell" Charles said through gritted teeth

He reached for a den den mushi on his waist but Nicobi charged forward and punched him in the face and it went flying out of his hand. The wall Charles had broken down was allowing wind to blow in with a lot of snow. They were very high up after all. Nicobi smiled at Charles, the corridor was so narrow and his weapon so big there was no way he'd be able to use it. 

"Looks like we settle this like men" Nicobi said as he cracked his knuckles
"I'm going to beat your ass and put you in a cell"

Nicobi assumed a stance with his hands guarding his face, he was no boxer but all he needed was one good punch. Charles was about his same size but Nicobi could tell Charles was a bit faster than him. There wasn't room for a lot of movement in the small corridor which stacked the fight in Nicobi's favor. Charles rushed forward and threw a punch at Nicobi which he blocked ducked and charged forward into Charles and threw a few body shots. Charles was quick on his defense and Nicobi didn't do him much damage. Charles jumped back to open the distance a bit, he knew he'd lose if they simply exchanged blows. He started to weave his body and Nicobi threw a punchs which he easily dodged and planted a right hook in Nicobi's ribs. Nicobi grunted but he recovered fast and hit Charles with a hook of his own that sent him reeling backwards. Charles shook his head and readied himself

"This is fun" Nicobi said with a smile
"Good to get in a lil warm up before I fight your uncle" Nicobi said smugly as he gestured for Charles to come
"You won't get a chance for him to beat you" Charles said as he weaved his body again and went toward Nicobi

*Arathai Basin*

"*Well so far folks it seems that Simo has this in the bag a few people have come close but it looks like he'll win this one*"
"*Next we have Fire...just Fire, seems she's busy today.*"

Fire looked around for Tetra but she couldn't see her, 

"Where is she?" Fire said as Tetra seemed to drop out of the sky breathing hard
"Here" she said handing the quiver to Fire 

Fire took it and strapped it to her waist

"*What do we have here folks, it seems she'll be using a bow and arrow*"
"*She has two quivers she must think a lot of her self*"
"*If you ask me Simo has this in the bag*"

Simo raised his hand into the air and the crowed roared, Fire looked around with an annoyed look and raised her both middle fingers into the air

"*Looks like Fire is...Fiery...Oda i'm going to hell for that*" the man said over the PA as the crowd burst into laughter
"*You know the rules at the sound of the gong*"

*BOOOONNNGGGGGGG*

Fire's hands moved like lightning wearing those weights on her hands definitely paid off she reach into the quiver and drew four arrows at once. One between her thumb and index another between her index and middle another between her middle and ring and a last one between her ring and pinkie. She drew and let them fly, when her target was as big as the quick shot target all the arrows would hit. She continued her mechanical draw and shoot for a minute and look up

"*Oh my Oda ladies and gentle men she has shattered the current record*"
"*I've never seen anything like it*"

Fire raised her hand in the air and the crowd erupted in a roar, she walked back over to Simo who looked dumbstruck

"Bows one Guns nil" Fire said and she made a thumbs down motion
"I'll get you in the ranged"
"Oh i'll give you the ranged" Fire said
"The precision will be mine though" Fire said smiling

Simo laughed and they high fived each other

"*That was quite a display*" Smirnov said as he raised Fire off the ground and spun her around
"Aye you" Marc said 
"The money is on Simo to win" he said seriously
"I know, I know" Fire said
"I really can't beat him in the precision" Fire said with a smile
"He always wrecks me when we are shooting gulls" Fire said

Simo was standing a ways off checking his rifle

"*Ladies and gents we have the ranged portion coming up in a few minutes.*"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2009)

_*The Great Blizzard Gaol/North Moutain...*_
Helen sprints down a corridor, through the madness of hundreds of prisoners trying to escape and the guards striking back with force to restore order. She makes her way to a set of spiraling stairs carved within the heart of the mountain and speeds upwards, hurdling five steps at a time as she goes. 

Helen looks around frantically for an exit but can't find one, every door just leads to more cells with rioting prisoners. After what seems like an eternity she reaches the top and kicks open a thick iron door. 

"Please let this be an exit!" Helen exclaims as she flies through the door but she brakes to halt. She finds herself out in the biting subzero cold, on a wide stone bridge suspended thousands of feet above the ground. It connects the North mountain with another mountain, Helens not really sure which one. Just as her hopes soar they quickly plummet back to earth. 

"I get the feeling you're trying to avoid me," Akami tells Helen. He stands in the center of the bridge and doesn't seem the least bit tired even though he somehow got up to the bridge faster then Helen did. 

Helen takes a deep breath and draws the ordinary Katana blade that she had managed to secure. "I'm not avoiding you. I'm right here!" she raises her blade in salute towards Akami. She didn't want to fight Akami in close quarters, but she estimates out in the open her chances of success are much better. 

"I promised to never lose again...........and I want my sword back!" she says with a fire in her eyes that makes her body feel warm. The frigid wind howls against the bridge. Enough to make anyone freeze but Helen throws off her coat and assumes an offensive stance.  

Akami smirks at Helen defiance. "Finally you're showing me who you really are." He points his right claw hand towards Helen and the metal fingers expand into sharp spikes. Then Akami draws the six foot katana from his back with his left hand.

"Let us get to know each other Helen of the Mist..." 

"Don't call me that," Helen responds.

Helen locks her iceburg blue eyes with Akami's amber eyes. She waits for him to move, feeling every second pass in slow motion. Suddenly he shifts his weight and pivots forward. 

_Now!_ Helen shouts in her mind. 

Akami disappears from his spot in a blur of movement. Helen narrows her eyes trying to keep track of his footfalls. She spins to the right and brings her Katana to bear just as Akami appears by her side and slashes at her with his claw. She blocks his attack and parries it. Akami recoils and stabs at her face, his claw hand moving with the speed of a bullet. Helen ducks the claws only just barely and slides backwards, trying to create some space. 

He disappears again and reappears behind her. _Too fast! _ She reacts instinctively and backflips over his head as he stabs at her back with his claw hand. He misses her backside but clips her right ankle as she sails over him, drawing blood. The blood instantly freezes against her skin and Helen grimaces in pain but she fights through it and lands behind Akami. 

Helen channels her inner spirit into her attack, _*"Lion's Wrath!"*_ she commands. Imagining her body being surrounded by a Lion's spirit. She zooms past Akami in a swift burst of speed, slicing at his right side. Helen stops just in front of Akami with her blade outstretched, waiting for his midsection to explode into blood. 

"Were you waiting for something?" Akami asks Helen. 

Suddenly a slash opens across Helen's own left side and she falls to one knee. A look of disbelief appears on her face. "How?" she mutters. 

"I wasn't using my sword before. You see this claw hand weighs over 300 pounds, so its attacks are very slow. Now I'll use my sword which is much lighter." 

Helen can't believe what she's hearing but she stands back to her feet nonetheless. Pushing away the pain of her slash wound. She squares up with Akami and raises her sword over her head. 

"Good don't hold back. Because I'm just getting started!" she responds. 

"I can see your true face now, Helen of the Mist. It's very beautiful." Akami says. 

"Can you see mine?"  he asks her before striking outwards at her with his Katana. A powerful gust of wind blasts out of the sword.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 22, 2009)

*BD, South Tower*

Nicobi got to his feet, the last body shot Charles hit him with knocked the wind out of him. Charles motioned for him to get up

"OK" Nicobi said
"I'm done messing around with you"

Charles looked at him with a cocked eyebrow

"Why did you think i was shackled?" Nicobi said with a smile
"I didn't want to do this but you are strong, and I don't have all day to fight with you" 
"Hybrid point" Nicobi said 

He grew bigger and his skin turned dark gray and leathery. Hairs sprung out of his body in random spots, his mouth and nose modified into a snout with a pair of sharp horns one bigger than the other. 

"Zoan" Charles said in disbelief
"Seems you are just a glorified prison guard"
"Your uncle didn't even tell you I was a fruit user" Nicobi said

Charles readied himself for what ever Nicobi threw at him, Nicobi back up to give himself some space, there was no where for Charles to go but out the gaping hole in the wall. 

*HORN DRILL 
*
Nicobi started running down the corridor his horns lowered, Charles held onto the horns and stood his ground. He was very strong, he could wield that huge hammer, but Nicobi was too much for him. His feet slid and that was the end Nicobi pushed him picking up speed and slammed him into the wall. There was a large number of crunches as several of Charles bones broke. Nicobi hit him two punches in the gut for good measure, Charles slumped to the ground as Nicobi reverted to his human form. He looked around and realized for the first time there were no prisoners on this floor. He picked up Charles' hammer 

"I must be getting close to the top" Nicobi said as he ran into the stair well and continued his trek upward

Charles spat blood and slowly crawled toward the den den mushi on the ground and called his uncle.

"Boss, I failed."
"He's coming up there now"
"He's really str...." Charles said as he passed out
"Good work son" Franz said from behind his desk
"If he can beat Charlie, he's no slouch"
"It's been a long time since i fought seriously...
"That last fight with Lolly 8 years ago" Franz said as he tapped his finger on his lips
"No time for nostalgia" Franz said as he got to his feet

He put on a special harness with a number of small hooks and he walked about the room hooking all sorts of weapons onto himself, one handed swords, knives, maces, daggers, axes, scythes, guns. He was essentially a walking armory. He looked over at the two humongous axes on the wall joined by the chain and picked up one of the axes. It was very heavy he could hold it in a single hand but using it in a fight would be a totally different story. He carried them over to the door and leaned them on the wall. He would see how they were used and find out their name before he killed Nicobi. He sat on his desk and waited with a smile on his face.

*Arathai Basin*

"*Now we have Simo Hayha up first again, he's currently second in the point standing after the rapid fire portion of the competition*" 
"*That's a monster of a rifle he's carrying there, lets see how well he can use it*"

A part of the arena moved outwards and opened up to show a shooting range extending back into the basin

"*Rules are one weapon is allowed, a contestant will start with the closest target and shoot every target in order and proceed back, a contestant will stop when they miss a target, there is no time limit*"
"*Begin at the gong*"

*BOOOOOOONNNNGGGGGG*

Simo loaded his rifle with the special bullets and took aim he easily shot the first few targets as the range grew so did his level of concentration. He continued to hit each target without fail. He eventually shot the last target on the course and stopped.

"*Folks this is quite the display*"
"*He hit all the targets, never before has that been done*"
"*I don't think Fire will be able to catch him with her Bow*"

They went though a number of contestants who where unable to get close to Simo

"*Ladies and gents this is the man that came in third in the rapid shooting portion, lets see what he can do here in the long range he too has a rifle*"

The man in a marine uniform stepped onto the stage with goggles on, he casually stepped up to the spot and casually shot the first set of targets just as Simo did

"He's good" Simo said to Fire
"Can he win?" Fire asked
"No he'll fall a few targets short of mine" Simo said confidently
"Why?" Fire asked
"Same problem you have" Simo said as he ruffled Fire's hair
"What's that?" said with a questioning look on her face
"Inferior weapon"

Fire punched him in the ribs and smiled as he grunted, just as Simo said the marine stopped two targets short 

"*WOW folks that was a nail biter he missed that target by a few hairs*"
"*Up last we have Fire...just Fire*" the announcer said

Fire walked up onto platform and began shooting, she hit quite a few targets but she didn't make it into the top three

"*Well folks we'll take a 10 minute break before we get to the last portion which will be the Precision*"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 22, 2009)

Blizzard Gaol: With Mathias
Mathias-dressed as a prison guard- followed his fellow prison guards as they headed for the Southern Mountain to assist in putting down the newly started rebellion. Mathias had a plan in mind thoug and going to the Southern Mountain wasn't part of it. 

"Uhhh, where's the Chief Warden's room located? I have something confidential to tell him." Mathias said to the other prison guards. "You mean to tell me you don't know where Lolly's office is at?" One of the guards said in confusion. Mathias scratched his head to buy himself some time. "Yea, I'm new here. And it's very cold by the way.." Mathias added as he shivered. The other guards laughed. "Hahahaha! You'll learn to get over the cold once you've worked here for a few months or so. Anyways, Lolly's office is that place situated right there in the center." The guard said as he pointed Lolly's office out.

Mathias bowed and started to walk off towards Lolly's office. "Thanks a lot guys!"  Mathias said with a grin as he walked off towards Lolly's office. All of the guards suddenly stopped with a dumbfounded look on their faces. "Wait a minute... we haven't been hiring for some time now. He's a fake!" The guard yelled. As they turned around to face Mathias, he was no where in sight. The guards looked up to see Mathias whirling down towards him with the lower half of his body turned into a mini twister. *"Revenge of Eurus!"* Mathias exclaimed as he crashed into the crowd of guards knocking all of them out. "Thought you all had me for a moment." Mathias said as he continued on. "If I take out the Chief Warden, everything should be smooth sailing for the remainder of our jailbreak. After all, the ship can't function without it's captain." Mathias said quietly to himself as he revealed his plan.


Mathias made it to Lolly's room in a short amount of time, mostly because no one bothered him because of his uniform. Mathias knocked on Lolly's door politely.  "Come in." Lolly responded as if he expected this. Mathias opened the door to see Chief Warden Lolly sitting in a rather huge chair in his office. Lolly was watching the surveillance around the prison without paying Mathias any attention. "So what do you want?" Lolly said with a yawn. Mathias immediately charged at Lolly, preparing to attack. "To take your life." Mathias replied hastily. *"Gale force palm!"* Mathias commanded as he trust and open palm strike at Lolly.

Lolly simply held up his massive hand and blocked the strike with utmost ease. Mathias had a look of surprise on his face. Lolly continued to watch the surveillance without a care in the world. "I've ben watching you from this. I know who you are Mathias Ergo. You thought you'd sneak up on me didn't you?" Lolly replied without even looking at Mathias.

*"Gale force palm fury!"* Mathias exclaimed as he attacked with numerous open palm strikes. Again, Lolly waved off Mathias's attack with his massive hand, this time knocking Mathias back a bit. "I see. This won't be as easy as I thought." Mathias said while recovering. "It will for me." Lolly said with a yawn. *"Dancing Lotus of the wind!"* Mathias said as he began to dance elegantly around Lolly, throwing various punches and kicks at every direction. 

*"Heabugo!" (hair armor)* Lolly said as his thick white hair started to grow around his body like a armor, effectively shielding his body from Mathias's attack. When Mathias stopped, Lolly punched Mathias with his long arm sending him flying. Then, a long strand of hair from Lolly's wrist grabbed Mathias and wrapped around his body like a thick string. Lolly drew Mathias back towards him and punched him again, sending him flying back with another punch and drawing him in once again only to hit him again. Rinse, lather and repeat. It was a game of human paddle ball with Mathias as the ball and Lolly's fist the paddle.

When Lolly finished torturing Mathias, he slammed him into the ground. Lolly easily disposed of the Angel pirates first mate while sitting down and not even looking at him. Mathias stayed down for a moment as he was apparently knocked out. Lolly looked down at him and then back at the surveillance. "You did actually think you'd stand a chance against the Chief Warden of BD, the great blizzard gaol, didn't you?" Lolly said. 

*"Notus's gust uppercut!"* Mathias said as he surprisingly rose from the ground and attacked Lolly with a spinning, winded uppercut in a tenth of a second. Lolly's head flew up, but his body didn't budge. "You did actually think you'd defeat the Angel pirates first mate without receiving any damage, didn't you?" Mathias said with a grin. "I actually did. I guess I am too careless." Lolly said with a yawn. 

"No matter, *Heashishi! (Hair lion)"* Lolly said as a great deal of hair grew from his body and formed a lion's mane and then the face of a lion. The hair lion bit Mathias and held onto him, flinging him about the room and finally through the roof of the office and out into the cold. Mathias fell helplessly into the arctic region, defeated.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 22, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc got up and stretched walking around the contestant area. Most of the contestants in the sharpshooting competition had forfeited and walked out after Simo and Fire's display. The few who either refused to surrender or were just in it for the fun now had stayed. Marc could see swordsmen sharpening their blades and inspecting their guards for their upcoming bouts. Smirnov took a long drink from his gourd looking around at the unarmed people who would surely be is upcoming opponents. Marc could not tell who would be his opponents and he simply didn't care. Occasionally he would glance at the marine he had the few run ins trying to discern what kind of fighter he was. Eventually deciding he didn't care he took to calculating how much money they had just made on Tetra's obstacle run and how much they would win once Simo had wrapped up his events in the top 2 with the remainder of money being on fire to place in the top 5. 

Marc spotted Tetra drinking an energy drink, no doubt to replenish her strength and motioned for her to come over. "Why did you slip on the final obstacle?" Marc asked his arms folded across his chest. "My concentration broke" Tetra explained. "After all that training you still can't use it passively?" Marc asked softly wanting Tetra to be sure he was berating her. "I am still not used to it" Tetra explained. "Do you know what saved you?" Marc asked wondering if Tetra had figured it out. "It felt like my foot kicked something, stopping me from sailing into the trap, but nothing was there" Tetra said thinking about it. "Your power saved you" Marc explained, "what you did was-" but before he could finish he was cut off by a loud chime signaling the final round of the sharp shooting. "I'll tell you later" Marc said turning back to the monitors.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 22, 2009)

*Arathai Basin Arena*

"*OK folks we now have the Precision portion of the sharp shooting event*"
"*Since we don't have much more competitors we'll change the format a bit*"
"The contestants will go in groups of two"
"*Discs will be shot into the air and who ever has shot the most out of the air at the end of the time limit will be the winner of the precision portion of our competition*"
"*First group we have Fire and Kamii*"

Fire walked up to the platform and a short girl with a short barrel gun stood on the platform

"This will be cake" Fire said to herself

Simo had taught he enough about guns to know her opponents gun was slow to reload. There was a loud gong as several red discs shot into the air, Fire was able to shatter three discs while her opponent shot one and reloaded. The trend went this way for the duration of the allotted time. Fire walked off the platform with a huge smile on her face

"You saw that?" She asked Simo
"Impressive" He said with a smile as he put his hand on her shoulder
"I think i'm matched up with the marine" Simo said looking at the man

He seemed to me messing around with a long barreled revolver

"I got this in the bag" Simo said with a smile

A few pairs went and Simo and fire chatted as it seemed no one could beat Fire's score

"*Next up we have Simo and Lt. Greene*" the announcer said
"*This should be exciting based on the point standings Greene has a chance to win it all*"

The two men stood on the platform and readied themselves

Greene seemed to get ahead, his gun was apparently custom made to shoot six bullets. So he got ahead of Simo when Simo reloaded the first time, he caught Fire's total and passed it with a few seconds to go. Simo reloaded and fired at a disc and it didn't shatter he fired again and nothing he was one shy of Fire's total he shot one last time and again the disc didn't shatter. He looked over at Greene his face burning with fury when a black arrow blossomed from the front of his throat with a spray of blood, he fell to his knees and Simo saw Fire standing with a arrow knocked her eyes burning

"*WOW what happened there folks*" the announcer said
"*OHH I see it now Greene knew that to win the whole competition he needed not only to win this portion but Simo needed to be out of the top three*"

The slow motion replay of Greene shooting Simo's last three bullets out of the air was shown on the big monitor, there were several ooo's and aaaaa's from the crowd

"*Well folks the final point standing is Fire in third place with eleven points, Simo and Greene tied for first with twelve points*" 
"*Normally we'd have a tie break round, but since one of the contestants that came first is dead by what seemed like a misfire*"
"*Our winner is SIMOOOOO*"

There were several boos from the crowd but there were considerably more cheers

"*Folks that's all we have for you today*"
"*We'll start off at 10 am tomorrow with the preliminaries for the no weapons hand to hand extravaganza*"
"*See you then, and don't forget keep Arathia Basin clean of trash use the bins provided*"

*BD, North tower
*
Nicobi finally came to a small room at the bottom of a set of stairs that lead to a door with a name plate on it.

"This is it" Nicobi said as he got himself ready for battle

He bounded up the steps and used the hammer to knock the door off it's hinges he looked into the room and saw Franz looking at him with an annoyed look on his face

"When I kill you, I'll have to get my door fixed" Franz said sounding irritated
"You aren't killing me" Nicobi said
"I won't kill you if you tell me the name of the weapon" Franz said
"Give it to me" Nicobi growled
"It's right there next to you boy" Franz said in a calm tone

Nicobi looked down to see the shoka wili leaning on the wall, he picked it up and undid the chain and put it around his waist

"Why did you do that?" Franz asked with an eyebrow cocked
"I don't need the chain to beat you" Nicobi said
"Hmm the chain seems to expand the versatility of the weapon" Franz said in a thoughtful voice
"Lets do this" Nicobi said readying his axes
"Wait wait" Franz said holding up a hand
"You aren't going to destroy anymore of my office"
"We are going to fight on the roof of the tower" Franz said 

He stood on his desk and opened a trap door and jumped through

"Hmm, he gave me my weapon I don't think he'll try a surprise attack"

Nicobi walked forward and jumped onto the desk and pulled himself onto the roof. The air was thin and he was blasted by wind and snow, he could see Franz standing ready at the edge of the roof. It was surrounded by a short wall. It was a good thing he decided not to bother with the chain, this kind of wind would blow the Shoka wili all over. Nicobi heard a shout and saw Franz running at him with a sword in one hand and a mace in the other. Nicobi blocked with one axe and swung the other downward but Franz jumped back the axe hit the ground and a small shock wave zig zagged toward Franz but he easily avoided it.

"You are good old man"
"I'll get serious from the beginning" Nicobi said
"Hybrid point"
"Good cause you may have beaten me because I dropped dead from bordem" Franz said with a smile


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2009)

_11 years ago on Mist Island..._
Little Helen reaches the dueling arena. It's a large upraised circular platform in the town square and it has stood there for centuries. A huge crowd stand around in anticipation for the upcoming fight. Helen worms her way through the legs of the adults, trying to find a good spot, but not so close up that her father will see her. He's made it clear to her on many occasions, that his world is forbidden to Helen.  

A loud drum roll rings out and two swordsmen enter the ring. A giant of a man, almost seven foot tall, beats his barrel chest with his fist. His hair is bright red and he wears loose fitting pants but no shirt and many scars line his body. Pinned to his leather belt is giant claymore.

*"REPRESENTING THE KNIGHTS OF MADRAPOOR IS OUR CHALLENGER, RIDZWAN!!!"* the announcer exclaims. 

Many clap for him but when Helen's father enters the platform a much louder applause erupts from the audience. He is a tall man in his own right standing over six foot tall. He has short close cropped silver hair and his eyes are pale iceburg blue. He wears a gray  kimono and strapped to an obi sash around his waist is a silver handled Katana that glitters under the sunlight. 
*
"AND REPRESENTING THE MIST DOJO IS OUR UNDEFEATED CHAMPION WITH A RECORD OF 167 WINS AND NO LOSSES. ROLAND OF THE SILVER MIST!!!"*

The crowd goes wild and Helen claps with an eager smile on her face. A loud drum sounds and the clapping immediately fades. The only two ways to win this dual is to incapacitate the opponent or knock them off the platform. The two swordsmen bow towards each other and draw their swords. They charge at each other and clash in a vicious flurry. 

Ridzwan uses more brute force and tries to outpower his foe but Helen's father uses finesses and superior speed. His Katana glows with a silver fire as he moves. Suddenly Roland's silver Katana flares with an intense light. 

Helen's eyes widen with anticipation. _He's going to use it!!_ she thinks excitedly. 

A dazzingly bright silver flash explodes from Roland's sword blinding everyone for a few seconds. When the crowd opens their eyes, Ridzwan stands in the center of the platform clutching his chest. He breathes heavily and blood pours out of his mouth, his sword lays on the floor. Roland moves in for the kill and stabs at Ridswan with vicious intent but he stops his blade an inch from Ridzwan's neck. Roland narrows his eyes and retracts his sword, sheathing it back into its scabbard. 

He bows and walks away but suddenly Ridzwan seems to recompose himself and he grabs his Claymore off the floor. He runs towards Roland and slashes at his back. Roland spins around and sidesteps it easily but Ridzwan catches him with a powerful side kick in the shoulder that blasts him off the platform. Helen's father lands on the ground with little harm. 
*
"AND RIDZWAN IS OUR NEW CHAMPION!!!!"*

Many clap but most in the crowd boo. Ridzwan slaps his chest and pumps  his fists. Flashing his middle finger to the people who boo. Helen's father however remains impassive and he walks away. Helen's jaw hangs agape and her eyes begin to water. "HE WAS WINNING!!" she cries, "WHY DID HE STOP?! 

"Hehe was that loser your father?" asks a heavyset boy who looks likes like a mini version of Ridzwan. "My pops is the new champion. Your father's style is garbage!" 

Helen wipes the tears from her face and glares at the boy, "It's the best style in the whole wide world you fathead! I'll show you!!" 

_An hour later...._
Helen and the larger boy square off on the platform where their fathers had fought barely an hour before. They both wield wooden swords and charge at each other, exchanging strikes. Then the world goes dark for Helen. 

_Later that evening...._
Helen awakens in her bed with a black eye. Her mother and father stand over her with concerned faces. "What happened?" Helen mutters. 

"You disgraced me by fighting, that's what happened, and in public no less! You know I have forbidden you from learning the way of the sword!" her father yells at her.  

Helen furrows her brow and looks down at her bed, feeling her anger and frustration build up. "No you're the disgrace! LETTING THAT GUY BEAT YOU! YOU'RE A COWARD!!" she yells back at him. 

Roland narrows his eyes at his daughter for a second but he calms himself. "Somethings are more important then winning," he replies.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2009)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
"How was the meeting, Lt. Commander Clemens"

"Your hair looks a bit mussed, I hope the Lord wasn't too hard on you," Tsubaki said innocently 

Bantam tried to stifle his laugh and his eyes watered as he looked at Clemens with a huge smile on his face.

Clemens runs her hands through her long flaming red hair, setting it in order. She narrows her eyes at Bantam then looks pointedly at Tsubaki. "You and I will have to have a serious chat Miss Tsubaki," Clemens tells the girl. 

Tsubaki look questioningly at Clemens wondering what she said wrong. That girl is either extremely naive or stupid, Clemens thinks. She suspects its a bit of both. Someone needs to show her the way the world really is. I would be a good mentor for her, the lady Marine muses to herself. Clemens herself never had a mentor when she joined the Marines, and missed out on guidance from a more experienced perspective. 

"Please tell Lord Germanicus that it was our pleasure serving him," Clemens tells Bantam.  

"Indeed Commander. Of that I have no doubt...." Bantam responds with a knowing smirk. A kind of smugness that irks Clemens. 

Clemens glares at him out of the corner of her eyes and forms a large mirror in the air. She walks through it followed by Karl, Tsubaki, and the rest of their squad. A second later they walk out of an identical mirror on the deck of *The Dark Justice*. 

Clemens looks at Karl, "I will report to the Captain and relay to him what a fine job you all did. Our teamwork was truly exemplary and we all deserve the credit for this successful operation." 

_An hour later in Garrick's private quarters..._
"So like I said. I pretty much saved Lord Germanicus singlehandedly," Clemens tells Garrick. She sits back casually on a small couch drinking a glass of red wine. Her blouse is unbuttoned and her hair is ruffled about her shoulders. 

Garrick lays back on his king sized bed, smoking a cigar. "Good job!" he grumbles. 

Clemens eyes that perpetual scowl on Garrick's face. He's the only man she's ever met who can still be so grumpy even after getting laid. Its like his default mode or something. Or maybe he's only truly happy when he's miserable. At least Hawthorne was more fun she thinks to herself, even though he was a bit self loathing at times for her tastes.

_I wonder how he's doing?_ 

The memory of Garrick burning out his left eye still makes her shudder. Clemens drains her glass of wine and sets it aside. "Wanna go again?" she asks Garrick. 

Garrick nods, "Is a Frog's ass green?" he replies.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2009)

_11 years ago, Shabondy_

The inner mangroves of Shabondy archipelago were infamous as dens of slavery and crime. Pirates and slavers alike walk amongst the elite of the world, the only place where they can intermingle freely. 

A young boy was hiding inside the trunk of one of Grove 8's mangroves. He had managed to dig a hole inside using some tools he stole from a shipwright. He had managed to go down here from his family's house in Marieoja. They were a family of servants, and when the young boy realized he didn't want to live like that, he ran away. Getting out was difficult. At first he disguised himself as a deck hand for a marine ship. Then when the ship went down to Shabondy he got out of the ship as soon as he could. For the next few days he stole and scammed just so he could eat. By coincidence, one of the people he tried to scam happened to work in the same mansion as he was sent to. 

And so he ended up here, in a cramped little hole inside a giant tree in one of the most lawless places on the planet. 

"At least I have something for dinner." From a sling bag the boy took out a large egg, scammed away from an unlucky merchant who didn't realize the card game he played with the boy was rigged.

He reached for a broken piece of pipe he found earlier. He gently tapped the egg, but the crack he made was strangely larger than he had expected. "Don't know my own strength." He was going to tap the egg again when a beak came out, letting out a loud "WARK" as it emerged from the shell for the very first time. It was a little bird, nearly featherless and was screaming loudly.

"Shut up you bird!"  The hole he made wasn't very high up, and he could be found by slavers if it kept making noise. He searched frantically for something to shut it up, and found a small bag of nuts he used as ration. "Well, I guess starving isn't as bad as becoming a slave." The boy placed some nuts on his palm, and offered it to the bird. At once the bird chowed down, eating up all the nuts on his hand. It let out a happy "Wark", and went to sleep.

For the first time in days, Greize smiled.

_The Trial of Shin Yagami, Part 3_

Greize was sitting on a lawn chair next to a more ornate one. The servants were preparing some sort of ring at the ship's deck, and there were men and women from both crews mingling. Ruru was curiously wearing a striped shirt and a whistle necklace. 

A few moments passed and Rek appeared from below deck. Behind him were Jun and Yumi, the latter trying hard not to laugh. Rek sat on the ornate lawn chair, while Yumi and Jun sat on a bamboo mat where some of the Nihonese were. 

Ruru was handed a dendenmushi speaker, and went inside the ring. 

"Good morning ladies and gentlemen. In this corner, weighing 320 pounds, the Terror in Tights, The Unamed Crew's resident Okama!" From below deck the unamed crew's Okama came out, wearing a particularly colorful pair of leotards. He jumped up the ring, blowing kisses and piroueting. 

"And in this corner, weighing in at 200 pounds, the Smoking Samurai, Shin Yagami!" 

Shin emerged from below deck, being pushed by Annie and Jessie. He was wearing an unhealthy amount of make-up, and had a large pink afro. Ruru chuckled. It reminded him of his battle with Ivankov, and from where he was standing they looked almost alike. 

"This'll be worth it, This'll be worth it, This'll be worth it..." Shin repeated over and over. 

After Shin had entered the ring, the other members of both crews took their seats. Cass handed pom-poms to Elza and Jessie, and the 3 began to cheer for Shin. Several crewmen began betting on who would win, the odds surprisingly against Shin.

"..without further ado... LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!"


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 22, 2009)

-Aboard Razortooth's Ship-

The Little Tree Pirates continue wreaking havoc on the ship, but slowly, they are becoming overwhelmed with the number of enemies near by.  
"RICOCHET!" Razortooth howls.
He parries another one of James' attack with his nose.  "Yes, sir!?"  
"Where the hell are the elites!?"
"Sir!  You gave them all time off!  They're most likely in the town center!"
"They will be severely punished for this!"  Kama's weight hits him in the gut again, causing him to flinch slightly.  "This guy isn't so tough!"  Razortooth then grabs the weight, and quickly wraps the chain around his arm.  "Mosquitoes like yourself need to be dealt with!"  He jerks the chain toward him.  "Oh no."  Then, with a massive pull, he tugs Kama off his feet and pulls him right toward him.  He then grabs Kama by the neck and lifts him off the ground, gasping for air.  "Not so smart now, is it?"  He proceeds to wrap Kama's chain around his neck, and then begins spinning him in the air.
"Kama!"  Nolan charges at Razortooth with his anchor.  "Here!  TAKE HIM BACK!"  He then swings Kama into Nolan and releases, causing them to crash into each other.  Kama begins coughing, and gasping for air and slowly gets up.  Nolan and Kama get back to back as they begin getting surrounded by fishmen.  "We need to get out of here as soon as possible!"  Kama nods.  "You don't need to tell me twice!"

"Flame of Apollo!"  Anax spins his spear at such a speed, the ends of his spear glow red.  It hisses in steam as the rain drops land on it.  He then proceeds cutting down a number of fishmen, laughing while doing so.  "I HAVEN'T HAD THIS MUCH FUN IN AGES!"

*Clang*
James's blades strike Ricochet's nose, and they are face to face.  "I see you have 5 swords there.  You must be quite proficient with swords, eh?"
"I'm going to become the greatest swordsman!"
"I highly doubt that."  
"Take this!"  He forms an X-Shape with his blades.  "MONKEY SLI-"
But then, Ricochet thrusts his nose forward, and flicks up between the two swords, leaving his chest open to attack.  "Its been fun."  Just as he was about to thrust forward into James' heart, a rope tied around his nose.  "Angel's Snare!"
"What the!?"  Belle tugs on the rope, diverting Ricochet's thrust, and giving James enough time to get away.  "Thanks, Belle."
"Don't bother thanking me, SOMEBODY GRAB CHRIS!"  James and Belle try to cut down as many fishmen as they can, desperately trying to get to Bolt.  

Bolt was on the ground, slowly trying to crawl away in a panic.  The rain so heavy, it makes it hard for him to breath as his mouth is filled with a mixture of blood and water.  Razortooth approaches Bolt, with that long sharp tooth of his in his hand.  He then bends over and picks Bolt up by the collar.  "You know, having your friends here may not be such a bad thing.  I'll be able to kill you while they watch helplessly."  Lightening strikes, and Razortooth's grin shines in the light.  "No more interruptions."

"Trial of Morals"  Eve's spear smacks Razortooth in the neck, causing him to drop Bolt in an instant of pain.  "Stay away from my comrade, you filthy monster."  He turns to her.  "WHY YOU!"  As he turns to attack her, he gets hit in the chest by a red hot spear.  "A warrior must always mind his surroundings!"  Razortooth steps back slightly, off balance.  He then gets hit in the gut with the combination of Kama's weight and Nolan's anchor.  "Take that!"  "Don't underestimate us!"  He steps back again, getting closer and closer to the railing of the ship.  "GORILLA PUNCH!"  In gorilla point, James manages to hit him in the face, pushing him against the railing.  Belle then lands in front of him with a burning rage in her eyes.  She pulls back her fist.  "ANGEL'S RAGE!"  With a punch that ended in a massive explosion, Razortooth gets sent flying through the railing and into the stormy waters.

"CAPTAIN!"  Ricochet screams as he quickly jumps into the water to retrieve Razortooth.  The Little Tree Pirates turn around, and see that they are completely surrounded by Fishmen.  Eve grabs Bolt, and puts him over her shoulder.  Nolan sighs.  "This isn't good." "We need to get outta here.  Belle turns to Kama. "We need some cover!"  He nods.  "Got it!"  He rummages through his pouch.  "What nonsense is this!?  A Spartanian warrior never turns his back in the middle of a fight!"  James readies his sword for the slowly approaching fishmen.  "We're outnumbered and exhausted.  HURRY UP KAMA!"  Anax begins charging into battle again.  "I will fight on as long as there is but a single brea-" 
"Angel's Snare"
A rope wraps around Anax and he trips and falls over.
"WHAT IS THIS!"
Suddenly, Kama tosses the smoke bomb onto the ground, and the entire deck in engulfed in smoke.  As it clears, the Little Tree Pirates are nowhere to be seen.  

Shortly afterward, Richocet jumps up from below the water with Razortooth on his back.  Razortooth gets up quickly, and shoves Ricochet to the side.
"WHERE ARE THEY!?"
The crew all look to the side, ashamed of letting the Little Tree Pirates escape.
Razortooth looks up the sky as lightening strikes whilst howling, "FFFFLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!"


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 22, 2009)

*At the Great Blizzard Gaol*

The total chaos had no end... Ovengar R. Mercer really worked the revolution and everything was fine at his location. He had an impressive power and had gained the respect of all the prisoners, they would follow him until the end. Several other strong prisoners joined the riot and became something like leaders of different groups of prisoners. The whole riot was perfectly planned and the greatest one so far. But the famous Great Blizzard Gaol was well prepared for such things.


Eddy was still alive and knocking down guards in his path. The message that there is a chance of Traver D.Eddy being the main responsible for all these reached the main security room and now the primary target was him. In a couple of minutes everyone learned his name within the prison. His fame increased but that may not be so good for his life.

"Where is everyone?" Eddy wondered as he could see the mayhem as well. Prisoners, Security guards, injured or dead bodies were falling or just appearing from all direction.

Keeping a calm and serious stance with his dark and sharp eyes he was near the Chief Warden's territory. Eddy really changed from when he started his journey. He was seen always laughing and smiling but now he seems totally different. He has a deadly, darker and more serious look. Maybe the real danger changed him after all...
Eddy arrived the Chief Warden's doors even if he didn't know it. A massive number of guards surrounded him when he was several meters just outside of the Warden's room.

*"Stop!" *
Eddy just kept his head down in the shandows and smirked with a sinister smile. 
*"Aim!!" *the guards yelled again* "Shoot!!!" *water came out of their weapons but in an instant rock like shields surrounded Eddy's position and the water had no effect at all.
*"Damn that rock stones cover him from around!"*
The ground trembles under their feet as it cracks and opens and most of the guards fall in the cold and dark abyss. Some fo them are still trying to stand up and grab their guns after the local earthquake.
"You don't have a chance..." Eddy whispered.Then sharp spikes came from inside the ground itself piercing their bodies  and killing most of them. 

At the same moment, a great sound of footsteps could be heard and a huge dark figure appeared coming closer and closer. 
It seems like a huge hairy monster with a cape. He smashes with his large feet the injured bodies that stand on the ground without worrying at all.
Without losing time Lolly speaks "Let me introduce myself. I am the Chief Warden of the Great Blizzard Gaol, Lolly" He says in a calm but loud tone. "I see...well then, I am Traver D. Eddy, but I am in a hurry right now."
"You don't have to hurry since you are unable to escape from this place. And now that I remembered, your first mate just came a visit from me."
Eddy understood really fast what Lolly was meaning  with his words about Mathias. He didn't even look Lolly at his eyes as the whole mountain started shaking.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 22, 2009)

*BD, South Tower Top floor*

Nicobi took the offensive, he wasn't a battle genius like Helen but he'd picked up a few things by being around her. He knew for instance that regardless of his strength and ability using the Shoka wili he could never match the speed of smaller weapons. He used his advantage in strength to keep Franz at bay, his style seemed purely offensive also so they clashed weapons time and again send sparks blowing in the sharp winter breeze. Franz dropped weapons as he fought, he dropped a weapon to grab another for defense if he couldn't make it in time. They danced around for some time with no clear victor emerging, Franz suddenly pressed a button on his harness and all the weapons he dropped on the ground snapped back to the harness. He pressed the button again and the weapons began to sag off his body and he spun into a maelstrom of whirling steel. He began advanced on Nicobi quickly, Nicobi quickly slammed both axes into Franz's left side but it was as he thought the didn't get though, it simply knocked him back, that was his intention though

"Let's see who's storm will win" Nicobi said
"AXE STORM" he bellowed in the wind as he spun and clashed with Franz send sparks flying into the snowy air

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Karl sat in his room with a pencil and a sheet of paper, he was thinking of a new design for the heads of his chain. He wasn't a professional but he knew what he wanted it to do. Tsubaki sat reading as always about plants she could add to her repertoire. 

"Lt. Commander Clemens said she wanted to have a chat with me" Tsubaki siad as she snapped the book shut
"Now?" Karl said knowing full well  what Clemens disappearing for hours meant
"I don't know she didn't give me a time"
"I think she'll come and look for you if she ever wants to talk to you" Karl said
"I guess, you're right" Tsubaki said

Karl looked at her and decided to give her "the talk" he put down his work and walked over to her and sat on her bed which was closer to the desk. He knew that he couldn't stop Clemens from talking to her and he decided he'd try to lessen any damage she could do to the girl

"Tsu you know that Clemens wasn't just in a meeting, with Germanicus"
"She's also not in a meeting with Garrick now" Karl said slowly

Tsubaki watched him with a knowing smile and a twinkle in her eye

"I'm not as naive as you think old man" Tsubaki said with a smile
"People tend to underestimate you when they think you are"
"I know what's going on around here" Tsubaki said
"I've been flirting with you since we met"
"I think you are the more innocent and naive between the both of us"

Karl sat there totally poleaxed

"Well I didn't see this coming" he said as he turned red
"I hope you learned that you shouldn't underestimate me" She said with a smile as she opened her book back
"I learned I'm afraid of you" he said with a laugh 

He was still shocked at what she said and he looked at her in a totally different light

"I guess I shouldn't worry about you so much" he said with a smile
"I've been telling you that for a long time now" Tsubaki said distracted tone

*Arathai Basin
*
The Black Sword Pirates, sat in a bar and ate and drank in a raucous fashion, Akawana and Hawthrone weren't there, it seemed that Hawthorne had asked Akawana to join him for one reason or another. The others were there and drinking and being rowdy was the game. All their winnings were in a multitude of chests behind them. They dared not leave it anywhere, there was a rumor the Straw Hats were robbed and they weren't going to let than happen to them. They were having a good time and joking and laughing when a group of marines walked into the bar and the entire mood of the bar changed. It became quiet and somber, except for the Black Swords who were totally oblivious to the new arrivals. One of the men was the marine that Marc had been clashing ego's with since they got there. 

The group walked up to the table and the man slammed his hand on the table upsetting a bottle of rum. There was silence in the bar as the atmosphere grew thick. Chairs scraped the ground as people tried to get out of the bar. A man near the back of the group pushed though and stood in front of the marines he was bald with a scar down the left side of his face

"_I'll kill that little red haired bitch_" He spat
"_She killed Greene and Lark_" he said shaking with anger
"You wanna go baldy, I can kill you too if that will make you happy"

The man was about to lunge forward but the Marine in the long coat and hat grabbed him by the back of his uniform

"*Watch yourself Scott*" the man said as he pushed him back
"*I'll get revenge for them, when I kill her captain in the Battle Royale*" he said with a smug smile

Fire started cackling like an old witch with water streaming out her eyes.

"If you think for a second, you can kill my captain you are dreaming" she finally got out between the laughs and the wheezing
"You better find out who we are before you get ahead of yourselves"
"*Find out who you are?*" he spat with rage
"*All you are is a bunch of rookies who haven't fought real marines yet*"
"Real marines like the one who's throat I slit while he was like a statue in front of me?"
"Or was the REAL marine the one who couldn't even dodge an arrow from long range" Fire said with a grim smile

Marc had had enough of the Marine and reached for his sword but Smirnov knew Marc so well his hand was on Marc's shoulder before he could unsheath and carve up the marine.

"*We're leaving*" the man in the coat said as he turned and his men made a path for him to exit
"Give Garrick my regards" Marc said with a devious grin on his face

The man turned back and glared at Marc his murderous intent could probably be felt by people all the way in the new world. He turned and walked out the bar. A marine with a Katana on his waist stood in the doorway and pointed at Dreyri and drew his thumb across his neck and turned and walked out the bar

"Looks like you have a fan Drey" Marc said with a smile
"_It seems I do, it would be such a waste to kill my first fan_" Dreyri said with a grim smile his voice dripping with mock sympathy
"Aye you better fucking win" Marc said looking at dreyri
"This is the real world where you lose when the referee says you lose" Marc said seriously
"_I won't lose_" Dreyri said calmly
"_Don't worry about me_"
"Who the fuck said I was worried?" Marc said with a smile 
"*TO VICTORY*" Smirnov roard thrusting his gourd high in the air"
"*TO VICTORY*" the crew roared
"*KAMPAIIIII!!!!!!!*"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 22, 2009)

Blizzard Gaol: With Mathias
Mathias slowly rose from the snowy ground after about 20 minutes of lying there. Parts of his body appeared to be frozen and possible frostbite. Mathias pushed himself to get back on his feet, enduring the terrible cold and pain from his fight against Lolly. "I won't let this end my journey. I REFUSE to let this end my journey." Mathias said loudly as he scampered to his feet. "I'm going to go kick that ape's ass." Mathias said in frustration. "No one kicks my ass while sitting back like it's sweet." Mathias continued on as he headed back towards Lolly's quarters.

_Meanwhile....._
Vice Chief Jabu was destroying any prisoner that was lucky (or unlucky in their case) enough to reach the bottom of the snowy mountains. Crowds of prisoner's bodies decorated the snowy fields and blood stained the snow. "No one is escaping from here today. Not while I'm here." Jabu said as he punched yet another prison square in the stomach, sending him flying back with blood coming out of his mouth.

Vice Chief Jabu then spotted Mathias-who is wearing a guards's uniform- and ordered him to come here. "Guard! Come here!" Jabu commanded. Mathias stopped and had a dumbfounded look on his face.  He pointed to himself with his index finger. "Me?" Mathias said. "YES YOU ASSHOLE!" Jabu boomed loudly. Mathias started to laugh a bit. "Not now, I have things to take care of."  Mathias said as he continued on.

"What in hell's name gives you the balls to disobey Vice Chief Jabu?" Jabu said in extreme anger. Mathias stopped. He turned around with a surprised expression. "Jabu?! The "1 hit KO" Jabu?" Mathias said in disbelief. "So you've heard of me? Well, who hasn't?" Jabu said as his ego began to soar. "Yea, a world renowned boxer who can supposedly kill a man with 1 punch."   Mathias said. 

Suddenly, Jabu's den den mushi started to ring and a guard spoke through it.  "Vice Chief Jabu, the riots inside the mountains are becoming unbearable! We can't handle them all! Some of the prisoners are extremely strong pirates from the last era and we can't contain them!" The guard said in panic. "Then we have no choice. We'll detonate the mountains to prevent any escape." Jabu said. "But sir, isn't that Chief Warden Lolly's decision?" The guard said. "It's my decision now." Jabu said, producing afrozen blue den den mushi from his pocket. "When I press this button, the mountains will be blown sky high!" Jabu roared. "Vice Chief Jabu, that's a LAST RESORT! This isn't our last resort now!" The guard pleaded. "It is no- UGH!" Jabu groaned as he was hit by a punch from Mathias, causing him to drop the frozen blue den den mushi. 

Mathias took the den den mushi and threw it far, far away. "I can't allow you to blow up these mountains. You see, my nakama are on those mountains and I can't lose them." Mathias said as he took his crane stance. "FOOL!" Jabu said as he rushed towards Mathias.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 22, 2009)

*BD, South Tower Roof*

Nicobi and Franz slammed into each other send sparks flying everywhere. The were like a pair of tops fighting. Every time they collided Franz was knocked back ward and Nicobi simply slowed down. Nicobi moved forward and clashed with Franz again sending him dangerously close to the wall. Fran sudden stopped spinning and jumped up onto the wall and over Nicobi

"You think I don't know what you are trying to do?" franz said
"You aren't going to knock me over the edge so easily"

Nicobi stood still for a bit trying to regain his balance. Spinning for so long made him a bit dizzy but he didn't stagger or sway AXE WAVE he boomed and a huge wave zig zagged toward Franz he easily dodged it by jumping into the air. Nicobi predicted this *HORN DESTROYER *Nicobi shouted as he squatted and jumped into the air. Franz grabbed his horns and pushed off them upward the attack didn't do anything other than pushing Franz higher into the air. Nicobi dropped back to the ground and looked up at Franz. He seemed to float for a spit second as he started to throw weapons at Nicobi. Nicobi blocked his face and torso but his legs were struck. A Knife stabbed into his thigh and a mace slammed into hi shin an axe sliced his other leg. Because of his leathery skin in rhino mode the weapons didn't cut or stab him very deep. They still bled and hurt though and the blood froze almost instantly which cause more discomfort.

"Seems like I got you" Franz said as he dropped to the ground

Nicobi brought his axes down hard on several of the weapons intending to break a few of them or cut the thin wire that connected them to Franz. There was simply sparks and Franz smiled

"Come on boy, these weapons were made by the very best, brute force won't destroy them."

Nicobi looked at Franz and charged at him with his Axes raised over head.

*Somewhere in the West Blue
*
Shan stood staring down a toothless man with a long knife that was almost a short sword. Her fingers wiggled at her sides and she watched the man with a big smile on her face. She jumped back and threw several Kunai at the man he blocked them with a smile she moved her hands uprard and the Kunai flew into the air and dug into the man in several places.

"_What the hell was that_" The man exclaimed 
"_How the hell did you do that?_" he said looking at her
"Like this" She said as she plucked something and there was a song

The wires appeared for a second and cut into the man's skin in several places. 

"From the time you came down into the street you were in my web" Shan said with a smile

She pulled up something invisible and bit it and started to pull and there was a sound of wire pulling taut. She dragged a kunai on the wire and there was a small spark and Fire ran down the wire toward the man

"_Noo, Noo let me go_" he pleaded
"Burn baby burn" Shan said with a devious smile

She looked back at Dane and the Pirate as Dane deflected the mans strikes at range with the tip of his sword. He was so precise he could pierce anything within millimeters. His style was purely attack but he could defend to some extent by knocking away blows with the tip of his sword. The pirate captian jumped back after a sword meant for his heart pierced his shoulder. 

"Shan get the other bounty heads secured" 
"I'll finish up with this one now" Dane said as he stepped back and gave himself some space

Back on Lintu island

Shane regained his consciousness to see Suun standing over him smiling

"You have to be quicker on defense"
"I had just got it to not shoot out" Shane said rubbing his head
"Well next time you'll be prepared" sun said with a smile
"We're done for today"
"We'll start bright and early tomorrow" Suun said as he walked out of the room
"That ole jerk tried to kill me" Shane said rubbing his head


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 22, 2009)

"I don't have much time to waste for a rookie like you..." Lolly exclaimed as his air started growing and forming a couple of larger and harder club-like things.
The quake stopped as Eddy prepared for his most important battle so far. 

"Give your best shot, I am waiting..." Lolly said once more 
Eddy just vanished from his position leaving a line of dust and appeared in front of Lolly, then delivers a strong punch but Lolly just blocks the attack with his large hairy arm and seems to absorb the damage as Eddy jumps back.
"I have to admit it, I felt that your strike was stronger than I thought but still nothing for me." 
Eddy's coat was waving from the breezing wind and Eddy was still determined. Not even a single thought of surrender passes from his mind, he would never back down from now on, no matter what. "That was only my worse strike, I was testing you..." Eddy says with a smirk as he vanishes in a blink of an eye and then appears again a step in front of Lolly in midair since he was far taller and larger. Lolly puts fast again his arm for defence and Eddy goes for another strike. But this time the damage is greater. Eddy delivers a stronger punch than before creating a great impact upon contact with the hairy arm and moves him a little bit while Eddy leaps into the air and lands back again. Lolly's face changed, a strange worry appeared on his face.
_"What the hell happened in 10 seconds, how the hell his strength increased like that in no time....." _Lolly wondered, Eddy was clearly not stronger than Lolly but even such a little change of strength in no time is something important. 

It was true, Eddy was a lot faster and stronger than before and that was just the beginning. It seems that he found a way to increase his speed and strength by his own will and body training. 
" After each defeat a person becomes stronger so a total defeat is not such a bad thing but a real advantage if you manage to survive."
Eddy leaps into the air like a jet and prepares for an attack "I will never lose again!" he yells as he starts blitzing around like a blur and then delivers a powerfull kick but Lolly once again easily blocks the attack with his one arm and then with the other and grabs him and slams him onto the opposite wall."And even like that, you are unable to defeat the great Chief Warden, now allow me to finish you off because I am busy enough.
With just once strike Eddy stands up from the smashed wall already injured enough, blood flows down from his chin and eye. With his hand cleans the blood and smiles. "Not done yet" The whole mountain shakes once more and this time everyone in the whole island can feel the great quake that doesn't stop for a while. 

*Back in the BD...*
The cave walls start cracking and some rocks as well as soears from the top fall down and smashing on the ground.
"So, you are the one that causes this....impressive and strange power to own but I don't see nothign dangerous enough"
"Let me show you ..."
Eddy's arms tranforms into larger and hard like arms that consist from the rocks, stones, other pieces of ruins and more...as the main form of a real hand remains. 
This time  Lolly starts the attack as he moves his one arm from top downwards to smash and stab Eddy into the earth but the attack just stops as it comes in contact with the new powerfull Eddy's arm that now has the form of a rock shield almost the same size of Lolly's fist. At the same moment the shield unstucks from Eddy's hand and reforms to a trap that covers Lolly's arm and starts dragging him to the earth with force. Eddy leaps into the air as he lands on Lolly's arm and sprints straight on his head to deliver his next strike.
"Critical Headshot!" Eddy exclaims as he delivers a powewrfull and tremendous punch on Lolly's face with his new monstrous arm creating a powerfull impact that blows Lolly back but Eddy continues his move. Jumps into the air grabs Lolly's face like a giant machine with his hand and forces him down as he smashes him onto the ground.

Dust and ruins are blowing all over the place as Eddy lands down tired and breathes fast as he tries to relax. But then the dark figure of Lolly stands up once again and comes out of the smoke. His face is covered in blood but he doesn't seem to be really injured and clsoe to defeat at all. "I underestimated you...in my eyes you are not a rookie anymore but I have no choise than to defeat you, you are just another prisoner...." Lolly says calmly as he seems even more healthier than Eddy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2009)

*North Mountain....*
Sanya flies up the side of the North mountain, propelling herself skyward with her jet dials at maximum. She has on her aviator style goggles over her eyes as she and a blue fir trim coat taken off a guard to protect her from the biting wind and cold. 

After freeing the last of the prisoners she had double backed to find Helen but the swordswoman was gone. The rioting prsioners were all meeting fierce resistance from the guards at the bottom blocking their escape so Sanya figured the best alternative was to just go up.

She notices a bridge as she flies around the mountain. Focusing wither her goggles she cam make out two figures fighting, one of whom is Helen. Sanya freezes in the air and immediately adjusts her course towards the bridge.  

"THIS IS A NO FLY ZONE!!"  a wild voice exclaims from above Sanya. 

Sanya looks up and sees a man on rocket propelled ski's, zooming down the almost vertical mountain face, right towards her. 

"WOW! That's so cool!" Helen exclaims.  

What isn't so cool is the giant bazooka strapped to the man's shoulder. He fires a shell at her. "Turbo Rocket!" he yells. 

"Think fast!" Sanya exclaims as she eyes the flaming rocket coming at her. She puts on the full brakes and swerves around in the air. The rocket flies just inches past her back and she can feel the heat it gives off.  

The skier slides to a halt right on the side of the mountain, digging his ski poles into the earth. Somehow his skis remain attached to the frozen surface. In fact its as if he's just on an ordinary ski slope if one didn't know any better. "So you're one of the ringleaders of this mess huh?" he asks Sanya in a slightly surfer dude accent.  
*
Jonny "Mad Trix" Moseley  
Chief Guard of the Western Mountain*

He's about Helen's age and has short spiky blonde hair around which he wears a bright blue headband. Two large bazookas are strapped to his shoulder by a thick leather harness. 

"What if it snowed in the jungle?" he asks Sanya before firing a hail of rockets at her. 
_*
In the Eastern Mountain....*_
Willoby catches his second wind and gets to his feet. It sounds to him like the prisoners are being pushed back. 

"One more for the road!" he exclaims, tucking himself back into a spiked ball and rolling towards the action.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 22, 2009)

*Somewhere in the West Blue
*
Dane looked at the man and readied himself to finish the fight. 

"I know your range is long but seriously"
"Do you think you can finish me off from back there?"
"Wolf's Rage" Dane announced

A flurry of strikes flew forward and Dane flew forward, the pirate tried to dodge and deflect the strikes but there were just too much. His legs were covered in blood as he fell to the ground.

"You're a joke" Dane said

He sheathed his sword and walked over to the man who was screaming on the ground clutching his legs, they were riddled with stab wounds. He kicked the man in his head and the man fell over and passed out. Dane picked him up by the back of his shirt and walked over to another man that was passed out and lifted him. 

"You get the one you cooked, burning flesh smells horrible" Dane said 

Shan pouted and wiggled he fingers and walked behind Dane pulling the man behind her, he had long passed out from the pain. 

"You think Shane will be able to come back?" Shan said with a frown?
"He learns quickly and he's in very capable hands"
"I'm sure he will be back in a few days" Dane said as he threw the men onto deck of the boat
"Lets make haste, I wanna get these men to the marine outpost right away"

Lintu Island

Shane sat in his room making the blades grow out hos his hands over and over. He grew them and retracted them over and over. He got up and started shadow spar with Shan's shadow. He smiled

"I got her now, I can shoot projectiles faster than she can reach for kunai"
"I can draw my weapons faster than she can" 
"I'm a fuckin boss" He said 

A staff crashed down on his head again

"Language" Suun said in a stern voice
"Since you have the energy to jump around like a monkey and talk to yourself"
"Lets go outside and train some more"

Shane rubbed his head and sulked, he blocked another staff strike with his bone blade and counter attacked with his other hand. Suun back stepped as parried the blow with his staff and slammed the butt down onto Shane's foot.

"Nice try but you are a hundred years too early" Suun said as Shane hopped around on one foot
"Lets see if you can control those bones enough to allow you to scale walls"
Suun said
"How?" Shane said perking up
"Grow them from your hands and feet" Suun like like normal ninja tools"

Shane was ecstatic at the idea of anything but sparring with Suun, his head and foot throbbed

"Lets go out side and get started"

*Aboard the Cavalier
*
"This is Su lin and Korver"
"We have the plans for the weapon and we also got plans for a super soldier project from the Tetran Army"
"I also want to report that, our plans were known by the Tetran Army"
"We got out of them that they were informed by a Tero they embedded in the main base"
"I'll leave you in your wisdom as to what is to be done about the last point"

The Den Den Mushi went silent as Su lin waited for Darver's response


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2009)

With the LTP-

They dragged themselves through town, quietly avoiding the parties as much as possible. "Damn it, What the hell is wrong with these people!?" Nolan looks over the corner of a building, he could see the people in skimpy outfits dancing around. "WHY CAN'T THEY WEAR FORMAL CLOTHES!?" someone covers his mouth and pulls him back. "SHUT UP!" Kama whispers in an angered tone. "We don't want anyone finding us!" he and Nolan look out to see some fishmen in the crowd. "We just pissed off a fishman with a 150million beli bounty.. Don't you think it's better to BE QUIET!" he whispers angrily again. "Yeah yeah." Nolan waves him off. "Listen, i only joined this crew on behalf of jason. I owed him, I don't give a shit bout you guys." he pointed at Kama, James and Bolt specificall. "Oi, That's sexist." Kama blinks. 

With The Other LTP- Aka Rex/Jason-

They march forward through the plains, followed closely behind by Annalisa, who refuses to let go of Rex's hand. "..." "..." "...~" WHAM! Jason slams his head into the closet tree he could find. "Look! we beat up their two best members." Jason was going to make a list but Anna cut him off. "Actually, they weren't the best, They have a group of elites that are assembled for major threats, beyond that they have a secondairy group that are the head of this sectors personal guard. Their strength is greater then the two you fought and the elites. But the elites will most likely kill you, so you shouldn't have to worry about the personal guard~" She smiled. 

"WHAT THE HELL IS WITH THIS HAPPY NEGATIVITY!?" Jason screams with tears rolling down his face, obviously having had enough of the child. "Eh, Also, there seems to be a trend with marine groups having a selected group of elites..." Jason rubbed his chin. "Aye, But it be makin sense, yah don't want yer fodder mixed in with yer elite. It makes em seem less elite by comparison since they be havin fodder in em." Jason nodded. "Indeed, Having Bolt here for example would make our awesomeness seem less awesome since we have kicked their asses effortlessly and he can only really STAB rather then slash, resulting in a bad match up and him getting his ass kicked. Thus making us look poorly even if he wins." 

Rex blinked. "Yah be puttin to much thought into it cap." He commented. "Possibly, But-" WHAM! something hit Jason's jaw and sent him flying. his head hit the ground and his body began to flip and turn till it crashed into a tree. "Urgh..." He popped his jaw back into place and fell flat onto the ground. "The hell was that!?" A large muscular man in a nice black suite with white pinstripes and a fedora stood where Jason once was. "Heh, Your not so tough." He smirked. "AN ELITE~~~" Anna screamed yet somehow cheered at the same time.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 22, 2009)

*Arathai Basin*

Smirnov and the others left the bar and made their way to the Inn for the night. In the morning he would be up, he looked down at his bracelets. If need be he'd use his power without a second thought.

There was cannon fire and water splashed up all around him, He looked up back and saw a humongous marine vessel chasing them. The only reason they weren't dead was the crew's ability to deflect cannon balls. The ship was closing fast though.

"*Shit ve are out of options*" Smirnov said
"Lets just board their fucking boat and wreck it" Marc said
"*You don't understand*" Smirnov said
"What are you talking about we have wrecked marine ships lots of times"
"*Ve cannot go onto that boat and vin*" Smirnov said seriously
"Who's on that boat?" Marc said
"*See that flag below the marine flag*" Smirnov said pointing
"*It's my family crest*" 
"*My mom and dad are probably on that ship*"
"*Ve cannot fight them*" Smirnov said

As he said that two men fell onto the deck with a loud crash a man with a huge gray beard and another who looked remarkably like Smirnov except slimmer and more clean cut

"*Please just take me*" Smirnov said
"You aren't going anywhere" Marc said drawing swords
"I don't give a darn who you are, you can't take him" Marc said and he extended his hand outward and tried to push the man
"Your powers won't work on me boy" The man said and punched Marc in his stomach sending him flying across the deck and into the main mast

Fire pulled her knives and ran at the other tall man, but a chain shot out his sleeve Smirnov moved and grabbed the chain

"*I'll come, just leave my friends*"
"You know I can't do that" The man said

Smirnov ran toward him and was punched in the stomach so hard he flew through the air and splashed into the water. 

He woke up on the ground sweat pouring down his face, Fire walked into the room

"You OK?" 
"I head you screaming" Fire said with concern on her face
"*Bad dream*" Smirnov said
"I don't even want to know what could scare you" She said with a smile

He returned her smile

"*Is everyone avake?*" Smirnov asked
"Yea we are going to have breakfast before the prelims"
"You coming?"
"*Yes*" He said as he got up off the ground

He pulled on his boots and put on his coat and wrapped his scarf around his neck and walked out the door.

*Marine outpost West Blue*

Dane walked into the Marine outpost with three men tied up with rope, he did the normal routine used his fake name

"We aren't going to pay for the burnt one" a marine said
"He's burnt beyond recognition" he said shaking his head
"Soo what should i do with him?" Dane asked
"I don't know" the marine said
"Pay him the money" Came a voice from behind him

Dane turned to see a man with a clean shaven head, and a short beard

"He's a good honest man" the man said
"He used to be a marine" 
"Excuse me do I know you?"
"You should"
"I was with you on the day you killed your commanding officer and went AWOL with a pair of babies"

Dane reached for the hilt of his sword

"No no, none of that is necessary"
"I saw what happened, our dear captain was going to be brought up on war crimes charges after that mission"
"You did the marines a favor"
"If you ever want to be a marine again, come talk to me"
"I'm in charge of this base" he said with a grand gesture

Dane just looked at the man with a blank look

"I'm glad to see you are doing so well" Dane said as he walked past the man

Dane reached back to the boat

"Lets go home" Dane said to Shan

Lintu Island

"Now that you have that"
"I want to see you shoot out longer spines"
"Why?"
"So people can use them to climb" Suun said
"Do I have to tell you everything boy"

Shane just shot him a dirty look and shot a bone out his wrist then another and another

"So now you are a professional" Suun said smiling
"The entire time I couldn't make the blade stay I was practicing" Shane said as he rolled his eyes

The staff cracked him on his head

"Don't roll you eyes at me boy" Suun said as Shane held his head and sat on the ground


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 22, 2009)

With the Nonki-

Eric takes out another pirate and then stops in his track. His nose begins to twitch, "I...I smell...pirates!" The pirates look confused, "Well duh, we're two feet in front of your face," another one cuts in, "And our smell isn't exactly subtle," the men nod in agreement.

"No! Not weaklings like you!" he leaps away from the group and closes his eyes, letting his nose guide him, "It's one pirate...it's a woman..." He sees her in the distance, "STOP!"  she turns and keeps running, "DON'T IGNORE ME!" He says speeding up. 

However before he can reacher what appears to be a giant Grasshopper comes in and intercepts the pirate, wielding daggers, "Is that grasshopper using daggers?"  The pirate sighs, "Oh well, I'm 1st Division Commander Maxi," she says pulling out a metal bo staff, "Guess I'll have to deal with you two first." 

With the _Dream Team_

Commander Henry Scotts steps out into the cold of BD and shivers, "Crap, forgot my coat,"  he turns to go back in his ship but is pushed forward by Lt. Cred, who is wearing a torn up winter jacket, "Come on Scotty boy! Let's rock these pirates!!!!" he shouts and walks forward, dragging a huge bag of who knows what behind him casually. 

Tonka is the next to make his way out, wearing what seems to be a coat made out of buffalo skin, "Good to see you'll be nice and warm Tonka, and I'm sure you've got a extra coat made out of dead animal for your superior right?" he asks hopefully. Tonka just shoots him a glare and continues forward, "Figures," Gowls appears next to him, wearing his usual set of clothes, "Good to see I'm not the only one who forgot a coat," Gowls stares at him through his mask, *"I'm actually quite warm,"* he then walks forward, *"By the way, you've got a call."*

Scotts checks his den den mushi watch and answers it, "Commander Henry Scotts here, what can I do you for," the man on the other line is practically screaming into Scotts' ear, "This is Lt. Commander Dwolve, incharge of Neo Island!" Scotts covers his ears, "You think I'd be used to this from Cred's stupid music..." he says to himself, "What was that!?!?!" But he doesn't even wait for a response, "Some of my best men were taken out right on my own island! By some punks called the Blade Pirates!"

Henry scratches his chin and thinks, "Ah, Blade Pirates, they've been reported to be right at my current location," he holds the communication device away from his face after hearing this response, "WELL YOU BETTER TAKE THEM DOWN! YOU HERE ME!" Scotts sighs, "Loud and clear, Scotts out." 

He adjusts the full black gloves that he wears and moves in to join the others as well as a large group of fodder, "Well men, uh..." he looks around, "It's really cold here! So we're gona' try to do this quick!" the men lift their weapons up, preparing to get a speech to cheer about but only look in confusion, "Ok! So lower ranking members go handle the rioting pirates! All of you big shots, I want you to track down these guys called the Blade Pirates."

*"Blade Pirates?"* Gowls asks, "Yea, they don't seem to be the smartest group. From what I've been informed is that they actually sailed here..." he pauses. And all of the marines' face's look confused, "They...sailed here?" Cred asks, "Yea...forget that, it just makes it easier for us," he points in a random direction, "Get going! And I'd avoid Loly, he's not the biggest Marine fan!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 22, 2009)

The trials of Shin Yagami part 3

Now it was an wrestling match with Dave, he had to admit it, Rek couldn't have created an more awkward situation for him but all of the anger Shin alread had towards Rek combined with the amounts he gained from the first two tests made Shin forget all about holding back and instead he went berserk on Dave.This should keep his impulses under control at least for the next couple of tests, otherwise he might kill Rek before he can get his hands on that book.

The match was over almost as soon as the bell rang, Shin rushed towards Dave, who was shocked by the intense madness that radiated from the swordsman's eyes.Shin grabbed the much larger Dave's face and in one move slammed him down trough the floor, Dave struggled briefly but eventually started started tapping on the floor signaling that he gave up..Shin might've traumatized the Okama but at the moment that wasn't something he was worrying about, the look in his eyes showed he wasn't done venting and Tatsu intervened.Making sure Shin wouldn't go on a rampage and cause permanent damage to the Okama.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 23, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

They quickly run back toward their ship.  Eve onto the deck and places Bolt onto the ground whist James tosses a tied up Anax, making a loud banging noise as he landed.  The rest of the crew follow suit. 
Belle looks around and points over at Kama.  "Dry Chris up and get him below deck!  Eve and James, get the ship ready!  We're leaving now!  Nolan, GET US OUTTA HERE!"
"Are you serious?  In this weather?"
"JUST DO IT!"
Anax wriggles around.  "UNTIE ME!"
"SHUT UP!"

Belle storms down below deck where Kama finishes drying off Bolt.
"Best I could do.  He's slipping in and out of consciousness, and he sounds like he's having trouble breathing." 
Bolt lays there, murmuring indistinguishable words.  Belle looks over, examining the damage done to his body.  "Chris... what have you done?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 23, 2009)

*BD, South Tower roof*

Nicobi swung his axe but Franz dodged it, Franz was slowing down. It was very cold on the mountain top Nicobi slammed his axes into the ground and the entire mountain shook for a few seconds. Franz looked at him and Nicobi looked confident

"No matter how much you smile, I know that wasn't you" Franz said with a worried look
"Oh that's not me" Nicobi said
"That's my captain" Nicobi said with a smile

Nicobi did his axe wave attack but he didn't expect to actually hit Franz with it, Every time he did it he knocked away another piece of the wall around the mountain top. He also used it to make Franz jump into the air

"I didn't want to use this" Nicobi said
"I have to chance it though"

Nicobi pulled the chain from his waist and connected them, he held the axes normally

"So I get to see it in it's true form" Franz said his eyes lighting up

Nicobi walked around and Franz moved to keep Nicobi in front of him. He side stepped until another piece of the wall was behind Franz, he slammed the axe's into the ground and when Franz jumped he swung an axe and released it it flew though the air but the wind threw it's trajectory off a bit and it missed Franz. Nicobi tugged the chain, the axe jerked and the hook on the back of it stabbed into Franz and he hurtled through the air and fell to the ground. He got to his feet quickly

"You finally drew blood" Franz said with a smile
"The chain adds an element of randomness and chance" Franz said

Nicobi smiled,

"That's it"
"Randomness, that's what raises the level of the technique. If I can't read what it will do other people can't"
"I'm not supposed to have complete control over it" 

He smiled and held one side firm in his hand and started to swing the other, there was a whirring sound

"Lets finish up old man"
"I have to go lock your friends up" Franz said as he held a axe in one hand and a mace in the other

*Lintu docks
*
"Shan go contact the mayor" 
"I'll be at the office" Dane said

He walked through the streets, people waved and he nodded. He was well known on the island. He did grow up there, he also helped them with any problems they had back then. He graduated from painting fences and finding lost animals to recovering stolen items and getting pirates out of people's towns. These people needed him or so he liked to tell himself. He reached his officer and moved through the house opening up the windows, there was a knock at the door and the mayor of the village walked in. The mayor of Kimpu island contacted me, he said that the money will go come strait to me. You are almost there paying off for the land the monastery is on.

Dane looked at the Mayor and just shook his head

"How close am I?" Dane asked
"Five more jobs like that one and it will be yours" the mayor said
"If it weren't for the fact that you wanted to buy that land, I'd have sold it to Everett" 
"That orphanage saves a lot of children, it saved my life. It's my home" Dane said
"Good thing you came back then" the mayor said as he walked out the office
"I hate that fat greasy bastard" Shan said as she jumped through the window
"I don't like him either" Dane said calmly
"When we pay him off we'll be done with him" 
"Lets go check on Shane" Dane said

Shan's eyes lit up, but her face changed in an instant, 

"You sure we can't leave him there?" She asked

She was first person to the door though, Dane just looked at her as shook his head and followed her through the door

*Arathai Basin*

Smirnov and the others made their way to their bar, They had pretty much taken it over. The tables they used were reserved for them and the food and drinks flowed like water till they were ready to leave. For an owner of any establishment they were a dream. They ate and drank lots, paid their bills and for being such a rowdy bunch they got in surprisingly no fights. The ordered up and Simornov sat but he didn't drink as he usually did

"You OK there ole man" Marc said to him and then he stuffed an entire sandwich in his mouth
"*I'm fine just getting in the frame of mind for the matches*" Smirnov said
"*Before every big match Carlos and I would just relax*" 
"Do what you gotta do" Marc said as he picked up another sandwitch

With that Smirnov filled his gourd and sat back and relaxed, after a long time Smirnov looked at the clock that hung over the door

"*Prelims start in twenty minutes*" Smirnov said

Everyone got to their feet. Tetra settled the bill with the bartender who seemed to have an orgasm as she calculated the final bill. They walked to the arena and Smirnov was the only one allowed into the fighters area today. The others got special seats right around the front of the Arena, friends and family of participants got first dibs on the ring side seats. Hawthorne and Akawana had disappeared again for the second strait day. They didn't come back to the inn the previous night.

"*Ladies and gentlemen, I'm glad to see all of you out so early
*"
The arena was still filling up with people

"*We'll start off with the prelims for the no weapon hand to hand extravaganza*" the voice boomed everywhere and the people that were there roared
"*Rules for this first part is all the contestants are put into the Ring and there will be a fight until there are four contestants left*" 
"*Those four will move on to the semis where they will be randomly paired*"
"*After that the winners of the semis will meet in the finals*"

The ring was a simple slab of rock that was raised off the ground. It fulled up pretty fast and Smirnov stood in the ring looking at the large numbed of participants. A man of about ten feet lumbered into the arena and stepped into the ring and there were several gasps

"*This is our reigning champion, he's a quarter giant*" the announcer said

There was sparse laughter in the crowd

"*No joke folks his grandmother was a giant*"
"*His father was a half giant*"
"*and he's a big mofo*"

He roared and beat his chest

"*We start at the gong as always*"

*BOOOOOOOOONNNNNGGGGGG*

The Large man was attacked by several fighters, but he simply threw people out the ring and several men jumped out willingly. Smirnov stood with his arms folded looking at everything that was happening. He'd make his move late, if he made a move at all. After a few short minutes the ring was almost bare, there were six people left. A large man charged Smirnov, he locked hands with the man and they started pushing each other. The man was tired from fighting so many others and Smirnov head butt him and swung him around until his feet were off the ground and threw him out of the ring. There were cheers and Smirnov looked around to see three other men staring at him. A tiny man in a Marine cap and uniform, the previous champion and a man in a muscular man with a black leather jacket jeans and black boots, with Aviator shades

"*There we have it folks"*
"*Waal, Pieter Smirnov, Lt. Eckart and The Terminator?*"
"*Did I get that right?*" he said in a muffeled tone as if he covered the mike with his hand
"*Yea, The Terminator*" he confirmed to laughter in the crowd
"*I just got the match up for the semis*"
"*First we'll have Waal up against Lt. Eckart*"
"*Then we'll have Pieter Smirnov against The Terminator*" the announcer said with a laugh at the end
"*First match is in ten minutes, patronize the bar*" He said as the noise of shuffling feet and talking took over the arena


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 23, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*"First match is in ten minutes, patronize the bar"* He said as the noise of shuffling feet and talking took over the arena. "TEN FUCKING MINUTES?" Marc roared annoyed. "There is no way we can make it to the bar in ten mintues and get a few rounds in" Marc said running some quick calculations in his head. "Wait we can" Marc said quickly his eyes alight. "Atm?sfera del infinito" Marc said grabbing the rest of the crew and throwing them over his shoulder. Tetra giggled while Fire and Dreyri thrashed about trying to free themselves of Marc. Simo submitted realizing when Marc got like this it was all over while Smirnov sighed. Wesley did not even seem to realize, he was engrossed in muttering to himself and writing in his book. "Hey you ole man, you sure you alright?" Marc asked as he began sprinting towards the bar. *"By Oda my eyes must be playing tricks on me"* the voice on the PA boomed. *"I could have sworn I just saw one of the battle royal contestants carrying his entire crew at an alarming speed. Maybe I need a vacation."*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2009)

_The Trial of Shin Yagami, Part 4_

Several hours have passed since Shin defeated poor Dave, but even though he had just gotten out of the shower, spending most of his time scrubbing off the make-up from his face.

The Unamed and Monarch crews were still together, their leaders deciding that both crews deserved a break after the fight in the fortress. Well, everyone except Shin of course.

The Smoking Samurai was back in the Inifinite, having a nice bowl of ramen after all he went through. 

"I can still taste the lipstick." He thought as he ate. 

"Oi, Shin!" He looked behind him, and saw Matyr and Marcks, grinning like idiots.

"Filthy peasant who wrestles with okama!" Matyr started, smiling smugly. "Rek said you were going to tell us how awesome we were."

"Well?"

Shin sighed deeply, and cleared his throat.

_Later that afternoon_

Elza had visited the Infinite, searching for Tatsu. Since the two of them both had the same powers, she felt as if she had found someone she could relate to. She passed by a small closet, where she heard loud yells coming from. She opened the door, and saw the bloodied and mangled bodies of Marcks and Matyr.

"Oh. Hi guys, have you seen Tatsu?"

The two of them twitched, their faces covered with lumps. 

"Guess I'll just look for him myself." She shrugged, and went on her way.

Matyr heard a loud beeping from his pocket, and slowly reached for his dendenmushi, also beaten up, and called Rek.

"So, how are you guys?" He asked. He was inside his library, having a game of cards with Alph and Greize.

"He said we were awesome. Then beat the crap out of us with chopsticks."

Rek chuckled. "I see. That'll do." He closed the dendenmushi, crossed out number 4 on the list of things Shin has to do, and returned to the game. Greize had been winning, much to Rek's concealed annoyance.

"It is mathematically improbable to win 25 games of poker in a row without cheating." Alph said, suspicious.

" I didn't know robots felt annoyance." He replied.

Back on the Infinite, Elza had found Tatsu eating some pork.

"Umm... I just wanted to say sorry. I didn't know you had it roughly." She had little time to react to Tatsu when he told her about his past, but now that there weren't any threats to them she could talk about it as much as she wants.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatsu turns to Elza, "Don't worry about it," he looks over at some of his crew members, "Maybe it's for the best, now that I know my parents are..." he says clutching his fist, "And I couldn't have found a better group of friends to come to my rescue," he says with a smile.

"So what about you, is it difficult not having full control of your powers?"  he says turning back to his fellow Dragon Devil Fruit user, "I wish I could be of more help to you but I'm sure you don't want to use the method I used to gain control, he says with a sigh, "Though if you'd like I could help you train to control them anyway I can."

A thought pops into Tatsu's head, "One more thing...I haven't really had anyone to talk to about this, and I think it's only fair to warn you," he takes a deep breath, "Have you ever heard of the Knights of Tensei?"

With Lance and Necaroy-

Lance turns to see Necaroy in his true form, "Of course, only a Knight's armor could hide such a hideous beast," he says with a smirk, unimpressed by this form, "Now, to retrieve my sword," he starts running up Apollo's arm and leaps off when he grabs the handle of the blade. 

He spins his entire body back and forth, twisting the blade into him and then pulling it out and beginning to fall. He pulls the sword back and digs it in again and pulls down as he rips through the beast's chest and then pulls his weapon out and leaps back to the gorund, leaving a crater as he lands, "If you think that you're intimidating without your armor, you'd be afraid to see me without any..." he says with a serious face.

With the _Dream Team_

They have mostly split up at this point, Scotts wanders around the cold mountain alone, "Geez it's cold..." he looks down at the ground and attempts to warm himself with his arms until he bumps into something that feels warm, "Ahhh, that feels good..." he looks up to see the face of a Man Eating Rabbit looking up at him, "Oh crap," he dives out of the way as it crashes it's large arm down. 

More and more rabbits appear and Scotts is eventually cornered, "Well, looks like I have no choice," he pulls off his glove and his fingers begin to spark. The rabbits look at him confused and scared now.

With the Blade Pirates-

"Alright we need a-" *BOOM!* An explosion could be heard coming from now too far away, "What was that?" They all sit there quietly. They suddenly hear something coming, but can't tell what it is. Jorma is the first to see it coming, "A-Avalanche!" he says pointing into the distance. 

They all jump on Derrick as it approaches, "Fly us up! Fly us up!!!" he tries but gets no where, "I can't lift all of you up damn it!" he tries again but it is too late, the avalanche hits them head on.

After traveling with the mass of snow for a while the Blade Pirates eventually pop their heads out, "A lot of help you are new guy, as captain I'm demoting you to fodder," Flynn says nodding. They have all gotten out of the snow and stand their shivering. They see the snow near them shaking and Kaya does a head count, "Wait...we're all here? Who could that be?"

Suddenly Scotts' head pops up out of the snow, "He-hey, do any-any of you happen to have a-a coat?" He then looks at the faces around him and facepalms, "Great, you're the Blade Pirates aren't you..." they all nod in confusion, "Ugh...I'm Commander Henry Scotts, and I have to take you all in," he says getting himself out of the snow and preparing for battle.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 23, 2009)

*Helen vs Chief Guard Akami...*
The swordswoman drops to one knee and coughs up blood. Akami stands casually in front of her with a disappointed look on his face. Helen has multiple cuts going across her arms and midsection but Akami doesn't even have a scratch on his face. 

"Is that all you have left to show me Helen of the Mist?" Akami asks her. "Why do you keep fighting when you know you'll lose?" 

Helen wipes her mouth of blood, staring daggers at Akami. "I won't lose..." she mutters, charging at him.  

_11 years ago on Mist Island…_
Helen peeks through the small slat of a window watching her father conduct his beginner’s class. She still has the remnants of a black eye received from her ill conceived duel and she has resolved never to be beaten again. 

Her father strides back and forth in front of three rows of eager bright eyed students. “You must learn to crawl before you can walk, walk before you can run, and run before you can jump. I want no hot shots in my classes.” He eyes each and every student with a steely eyed glare. 

“If you are here because you have dreams of fame, fortune, and the glory of battle…then leave now. What I teach is a way of life, not merely a martial art,” he proclaims. "First we will practice breathing. For proper breath control is the foundation of efficient movement and stamina.” Helen’s father shows the students breathing drills and how to calm their bodies. 

From her perch next to the window, Helen also does the breathing exercises. 

_One year later…._
Helen peeks through the window, watching her father demonstrate an attack pattern to his students. She focuses on her father’s movements, memorizing every minute aspect. An hour later she runs to a small clearing in the woods where she used to play when she was much younger. It’s a secret place that only she knows about. Helen walks towards a bush and pulls out a wooden sword hidden under it. She closes her eyes, replaying her fathers movements in her minds eye and begins mimicing them. She stays there for the next six hours, repeating the movements over and over again until it’s ingrained into her muscle memory. 

When Helen returns home later that evening her mother asks her how school was, her father has sent her to an expensive all girl’s academy. Helen absolutely hates it. All they do there is teach everyone how to be a “proper lady,” things like how to dress and serve tea. She couldn’t imagine how serving tea would make her a better person.

“School was great mom they taught us how to walk with a book balanced on our heads,” she says with an innocent smile. 

_Three years later…_
“Things will be different this time. I'm ten times stronger then I used to be but you’re still an ugly, smelly, fathead!” Helen proclaims. 

She stands on the very same platform where she was knocked out four years ago. Across from her stands the same boy who did the knocking. He’s even taller, meaner, and fatter then before, more then twice Helen’s height. He laughs at Helen and points a broadsword at her. Except this time its metal instead of wood. “I guess I gotta give you a black eye again huh. Or maybe I’ll slice your pretty face so you’ll always remember what a loser you are!”

Helen thumbs her nose at the boy, unimpressed with his idle threat. “Talk is cheap but I’ll kick your ass for free,” she retorts before unsheathing a Katana that she had stolen from her father's armory. The boy charges at her like a bull elephant. Helen remains calm and stands her ground, raising her sword high over her head. They clash swords in a flurry, stabbing and slicing at each other. A second later the boy falls on his backside and drops his sword. A slash mark opens on his right cheek. He attempts to get up but he freezes when he feels the cold tip of Helen’s Katana touch the Adams Apple of his throat. 

He glares at Helen with eyes as black as coal. Helen however just grins smugly at him. “If you want a rematch you know where to find me but if you tell my father what we did here...I’ll kill you." She sticks out her tongue at him and winks before walking away with an extra bounce in her step. 

The boy will challenge her again every month for the next four years of Helen’s life and he will lose every time.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 23, 2009)

"As you can see, you cannot continue like this. You used your own will power and aura to reach high speed and strength levels but it takes too much out of you, Even using your own devil fruit powers without mastering them harms you"
Lolly says calmly as he cleans his arms and hair from the dust. He seems to be really intelligent.
Eddy breathes fast "Huh, huh,...yeah you are right, I have not mastered my fruit powers yet and I am not able to keep in that high speed and strength levels forever, but I will never stop trying...." Eddy says and shakes his body for a second as he prepares to finish the fight.
"Now let's do it, until the end"
"Farewell....but I will have to hurry up ..."
Finally the fight goes even more serious since they both prepare for the final part, no rules, no breaks, nothing will stop them now to finish their battle.

"Hair Armor!" Lolly exclaims fast as his hair grow all over his body but growing even larger and become harder on hands, chest and feet. "Divine Wrestler!" Lolly vanishes in an instant. "Where did he go?" Eddy wonders as he tries to spot him but with no result. Even of his great size Lolly can move at incredibly speeds and even vanish from a position in no time. Suddenly like a wave of wind he appears behind Eddy and with his armored fist sends Eddy flying on the opposite mountain wall. Lolly keeps moving in high speeds as he seems like a blur teleporting from a spot to another as he keeps beating badly Eddy for several times.

After a series of strikes Eddy tries to stand up as his body is injured and covered in blood and cuts. "So, you still stand, you may worth something after all. But it has to end, let me finish your pain forever" Lolly says but Eddy seems to ignore him as he raises his both hands high up and the ground around him seems to shake.
"Stone Storm!" Eddy says as pieces of earth are being lifted from the ground and going wild around Eddy's position.  And then with a fast move of his hands in front he sends all the pieces in high speeds to Lolly closing most of are making him unable to dodge most of the strikes. Heavy or sharp pieces of the ground strike Lolly injuring him at several spot on his body including shoulders and chest. The first time Eddy used an attack related with ground but without instant contact, maybe he could do it because he was touching the earth with his feet.

Lolly touches his wounds and tries to cover them using his hair abilities...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 23, 2009)

The trials of Shin Yagami part 5

Next on the list was to impersonate Garrick.Which Shin saw an another opportunity to let vent.Honestly Shin had trouble remembering stuff he could use in that imitation, most of time spent with the man had consisted out of getting the crap kicked out of him and beating the crap out of himself wasn't going to be easy.

In the presence of Rek, Alph, Greize and a couple of others he started the impersonation.He cleared his throat and then laughed loudly."GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"His laugh and voice were much heavier, it was murder on his throat but this entire ordeal had been hard on him.

"What the fuck are you pussies looking at!?"He bellowed at the audience.Then he pulled a move Garrick was legendary for, even pirates had heard of this one.After all the media attention it got when the marine's budget was made public and it was revealed that Garrick's "desk budget" was large enough to provide two warships with food,water and ammunition for two years.

With lack of a desk, he smashed the table the three gamblers had been using.Alph was relieved, he had been losing even though his sensors essentially allowed him to cheat in manners humans couldn't and at the same time it was completely undetectable.Then again it hadn't been paying off so either Greize was a better cheater or he needed to recalibrate his sensors.

When Annie arrived Shin had to think back at something he heard from Cass, according to her Garrick and Clemens regularly engaged in crazy hot monkey sex.He wasn't too sure of the validity of this claim, this was the same woman who told her a horrifying story of a male marine  doing ungodly things with some other marine.....Thorne was his name, if he recalled correctly.He wasn't sure about the other's name but then again he attempted to block out as much as he could before he would lose sleep over it.

"Lt. Commander."He adressed Annie with this title, in this performance she would function as the Clemens.Supposedly the redhead was as easy as Annie, and according to Shin that was quite a feat."I need you to sign some documents for me in my private quarters."The stunned Annie, who had been wondering what kind of brain damage the meathead had sustained this time, was lost for words when Shin aproached her and then scooped her off the ground before slinging her over her shoulder.He smacked her on the ass before bellowing another "GYAHAHAHAHA!!!!"

The performance was over then and there, a savage beating was dealt out by Annie.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 23, 2009)

As Angelina, William and Kreon were about to reach the South Mountain Kreon heard a noise.  "Ssshhh..." he said to the other two pirates, putting a finger on his lips.  He got down and began to crawl towards the sound of the noise.  William and Angelina followed in suit.  "...here again?" a voice asked questioningly.  "One of the guards said he spotted some of the pirates here, even though most of 'em were heading towards the docks.  Besides, it gives me a chance to practice my guitar!" "Marines," Kreon muttered. The other voice groaned.  

"See?!" Angelina angrily whispered to Kreon.  "They were going to the docks, just like I said!" "What was that?" one of the marines asked.  "It came from over there," Cred said, pointing towards a large mound of snow.  Kreon glared at Angelina before moving.  In an instant, he had a revolver in each hand.  He got to his feet and fired.  One of the marines fell to the ground with a hole between his eyes, but Cred rolled out of the way in time.  "Well, it looks like I will have to fight after all," the marine said.  

Before Kreon could fire again, Cred had played a single cord on the guitar he was holding.  A deep sound came out, and suddenly waves of sound buffeted Kreon, sending him flying backwards into the snow.  Kreon's head hit a boulder and his eyes closed.  William drew his saber and was about to charge Cred, but Angelina stopped him.  "You're not fast enough," she said to William, just as a wave of sound sent William flying.    

Angelina glanced back surprise but managed to hit the ground just as waves of sound flew over her.  "Are you a fan of rock music?" Cred asked her.  Angelina simply threw a wrench at him.  Cred strummed on his guitar once more, and the wrench went flying.  "A heavy metal fan then?" Cred asked.  When he got no answer, Cred sighed.  "It's a shame what the world's come to if we have young girls like you listening to garbage like that," he muttered sadly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2009)

_The Trial of Shin Yagami, Part 6_

After Annie's savage beating of Shin the young noble decided that the next trail be done tomorrow, to give the poor man some rest. 

"We'll be seeing you tomorrow, then." Rek said with a smile. "Care to join us for dinner, my dear Annie?"

Alph dragged Shin out and returned him to the Infinite. He didn't need to eat so he didn't join the others for dinner anyway. 

The android dropped Shin inside his room, and left him to rest. However he was unable to sleep all night, because of the next trial he was going to face.

"Cosplay with me?" Cass asked, astonished. The rest of the two crews were at the dinner table, having a good time while Shin was incapacitated. 

Rek nodded. "Indeed. I hope you two have fun."

"I'm going to go prepare my costume!" She ran out of the dining room, leaving her meal unfinished. 

Ruru chuckled as he took Cass' leftovers. "Cosplay? Forgive me milord, but that is quite a strange trial.'

The young noble grinned. "Yes indeed, but this is cosplay with Cass." 

Jessie cut a piece of pork and swallowed it quickly. "Ooh, can I join?" She became fast friends with Cass, probably because they shared the same interests.

Rek laughed. "By all means. It'll be much more entertaining for us if you do.

Inside her room Cass opened her wardrobe. There was another door behind it, which lead to a small room next to hers that was filled with costumes.

"I think I'll wear the Chrome costume, or maybe I could go for an Asuka costume." Cass rummaged through her clothes and found a nice green school uniform, an eyepatch, and a typical schoolgirl outfit with an orange wig.. She looked for clothes some more, and found a white uniform and a  strange helmet. "If Shin doesn't have a costume, I guess I could let him borrow my Ulquiorra suit.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

With Jason/Rex-

"I'll tell you know." The man pumps his arm. "You can't beat me." Rex swung his guitar at the marine, but was blown away before he could even see the punch. "W..what da hell is that?" He coughed rubbing his gut. "I ate the piston piston fruit." The elite holds up his arms, now transformed into pistons from the elbow down. "I'm a piston man! my speed and power is increased drastically. You can't hope to win!" He grinned as five more people arrived. "We are the six elite guard! Let's do the math real fast." All six showed off strange abilities and weapons. "Six vs 2. The odds are in our favor!" 

With The reapers-

"SQUAD TWO! SQUAD TWO! COME IN! IS THERE ANYONE THERE!?" a voice shouts over a dendenmushi laying on the floor. "SQUAD TWO! REPORT! WAS SECTOR G CLEAR!" CRUNCH! Dread stepped on the snail and continued to move downstars. "The next one to fall should be three." He thought to himself. "If that bard is capable of doing his damn job." 

Sector G, outer rim of the island-

Squad 2, Group A enters another large building. "Be careful men! we've lost contact with squad two so there may be enemies close by!" the marines salute and follow closely behind their commander.  They climb the stairs slowly to the top, till they find a large open room with a single man standing in the center, back turned to them. "TURN AROUND!" the commander shoots. "Ah? Would you like to hear a song?" The bard turns around and raises his sax.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2009)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
*The Dark Justice* sails towards her next destination. They are currently in pursuit of a Marine crew that has allegedly gone renegade. 

Meanwhile, newly minted Lt. Commander Beverly Clemens sits in her brand new office, taking stock of things. Or as they say enjoying life from the other side of the tracks. Before when she was just a Lieutenant she had to share a space with the other Lt.'s. Then when she was promoted to Chief Lt. she finally got an office but it was really nothing more then a glorified broom closet, and she never liked having sex in broom closets. 

Her new office isn't quite as large as Garrick's, but it certainly shows off her personal touch more so then the Captain's quite spartan office. Abstract paintings line the walls as well as a small ivory sculpture of Kali the Goddess of destruction. Of course there are quite a few mirrors hanging about of every shape and size, most not even of her own making. 

Clemens kicks her feet up on her cherry oak desk and smiles as she surveys her new domain. She thinks about the fact that she's risen so high in the ranks at such a young age. At 23 going on 24 she must be one of the youngest Lt. Commanders in the fleet, Clemens muses.

"And soon to be Captain..." Clemens mutters, with a hint of smugness. And why not? she thinks to herself. She's had to out work every man to get this far and she certainly makes no apologies for using her ample "endowments" to her advantage. Just like she told one old hag of a female Marine who once accused her of being shameless, _"I don't ever seduce anyone my dear. When you look as good as I do they come knocking on my door of their own accord. Most men just want to fuck me or cuddle with me.....and then fuck me." _

The Lt. Commander presses a den den mushi on her desk that is connected to the loudspeaker system of the ship. "Will Shiragiku Tsubaki please report to the office of *Commander *Clemens," she announces, putting the emphasis on Commander and deemphasising the Lieutenant part. 

Clemens waits impatiently for the girl. She often takes for granted that she can just teleport almost instantly to where she needs to go while others have to move the old fashioned way. Several minutes later there's a knock on her door. "Enter!" Clemens responds.

Tsubaki enters, closing the door behind her. She walks up to Clemens desk and nods at her. Clemens clasps her hands together and stares intently at the girl. "Since I'm now the executive officer of this ship I need my own personal assistant. Someone to...." she tries to find the right wording without sounding rude,  "Well do all the things that someone of my stature no longer has to."  Which is to say make her coffee, take her messages, do all the boring paperwork, etc. 

"So what do you think Tsubaki. Would you like to take on this new promotion?" she asks the girl, also subtly hinting in her tone of voice how disappointed she'd be if Tsubaki said no, and how that in turn would be such a bad thing for the girl indeed.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2009)

*BD South Tower, Mountain Top*

Nicobi swung his hand forward and an axe flew forth Franz blocked the strike with a axe and mace crossed in front of him. The axe clanged and flew into the air, Nicobi yanked the chain and instead of the axe flying back to him it jerked and the chain became taut and the axe slammed into Franz again. Franz cooed and laughed and Nicobi yanked the chain again this time it flew back toward her and he caught it. 

"That was interesting" Franz said with a smile
"I'm just getting started" Nicobi said

He held the handles of his axe and started spinning 

"I've seen this" Franz said with a bored look

Nicobi didn't move though he adjusted his grip and the axe flew out of the whirlwind at Franz, he blocked it but was pushed back because the rubble on the floor made him loose his footing. The lone extended axe made a revolution and Franz was forced to jump into the air, the momentum from making a full revolution would have been too much for him to block. He jumped into the air and Nicobi lifted his hand and changed the trajectory of the axe a the last minute and it slammed into Franz. He blocked just in time but he was thrown through the air, he dropped to the top of the mountain and slid in the rubble. Nicobi dashed over before he had time to recover and slammed one axe into the ground Franz scuttled back on his hands and feet but there was a very small wave that knocked him back Nicobi stepped forward and slammed both axes into the ground and a wave zig zagged into Franz. It was impossible for him to dodge in that awkward position. The wave slammed into him and knocked him backward over the edge of the mountain.

*Arathai Basin*

Smirnov looked at Marc grab the entire crew and jump through the crowd in his zero gravity zone, Smirnov just shook his head and smiled. There was a bar in the arena, but knowing Marc he wanted to go to the bar he liked. Smirnov looked over at the man clad in black leather and watched him with cold eyes. He couldn't see the mans eyes through the dark glasses but he sword he saw them glow red. It didn't matter Smirnov would be ready for any thing. There was a chime and Smirnov looked and saw Marc and the others getting into their seats. 

"*OK folks we're back first we have Waal against Lt. Eckart*" the announcer

The small man bounced around on his feet as Waal stretched and readied himself.

"*There are three ways to lose, ring out, down for the count of 10 and death*"

The crowd erupted at the last one, Smirnov knew the only reason the marine lived through the prelims was because of his speed. He didn't know how he could hurt Waal.

"*We start at the gong as always folks*"

*BOOOONNNNNNNNGGGGGGG*

Waal swung his huge hand at Eckart but he easily dodged, Waal was big and slow but he was extremely strong. Eckart jumped around at attacked Wall but it was like an ant fighting an elephant. The match was pretty boring, Wall couldn't catch Eckart and Eckart couldn't hurt Waal. After going on for a long time and the crowd began to get restless, Waal slammed his fists onto the ground and when Eckart jumped into the air to dodge Waal finally connected with a punch sending Eckart flying through the air into the crowd.

"*Shit it's finally over*" the announcer said with a yawn
"*It seemed the match went on for so long Eckart began slowing down and that allowed Waal who did so litte to hit him*"
"*I really hope the next match will be more interesting*"

Smirnov cracked his knuckles and ran toward the raised platform and pushed up into the air and landed on the platform. He took off his coat and threw it out of the ring and swung his neck from side to side. The Terminator walked over the the ring and easily climbed in. He puled his gloves tighter and kept his hands at his sides

"*This looks like it will be fun folks*"

*BOOOONNGGGGGG*

Smirnov ran forward and clotheslined the man he flipped over in the air and dropped onto his back, Smirnov aving been an arena fighter raising his hand to get the crowd involved they roared to life. The terminator got up almost mechanically and threw his broken glasses away and Smirnov saw his eyes flash read again. 

"*He's not human*" Smirnov said as the Terminator ran toward him

They locked hands and began to push each other with no clear vicotr

"Smirnov his going to have a bit of a time with that guy" Simo said
"Why do you say that?" Fire said
"He's not human if I wasn't able to see him for myself I wouldn't be able to sense him with my Mantra" Simo said closing his eye and opening it again
"Smirnov isn't human either" Fire said with a smile

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Tsubaki looked at Clemens in her eyes, she wasn't as naive as people thought. She picked up the subtleties in Clemens question which was really more of a demand. She pretended to be deep in thought, even though she knew she had to say yes there was no reason to give the game to Clemens so quickly. 

"Well it is pretty boring around here most of the time" Tsubaki said
"I could use something to fill my hours"
"I'll accept" Tsubaki said like she had any choice in the matter
"I assume you want me to start now" Tsubaki said with a sweet smile
"Oh one question Lieutenant Commander Clemens" Tsubaki said as she stressed the Lieutenant ever so slightly
"Will I be on the payroll?"

*Lintu Island*

Shan and Dane walked through the gates of the Monastery and saw Shane and Suun doing some sparring. It was really just Shane trying to not get clocked over the head with Suun's staff. His face lit up like a Christmas tree when he saw them. He narrowly dodged a staff blow and ran off toward them. He hugged his sister and she strangely hugged him back and he jumped on Dane.

"I missed you guys so much" He said
"Well not so much, but yea you know what I mean" he said his face changing
"They were you are acting, you'd swear we were done for weeks" Shan said 
"We've been gone for most of the day" Shan said shaking her head
"I know it really bugged me that you guys were having fun and I was being tortured" he said in a low voice gesturing at Suun with his head
"So you are getting used to your power?" Dane asked
"I'm a pro with them already" Shane said thumbing his nose
"I'll be the judge of that" Dane said seriously
"I wanna see you spar with Shan" Dane said

Shan's face lit up so did Shane. They loved to spar with each other they kept exact records of wins and losses. Shan was currently leading by one match

"Imma wreck you" Shane said
"and then you woke up and you were in your bed"
"Stop dreaming" Shan said with a smile

Dane threw a coin into the air, the two jumped back and readied themselves, as the coin hit the ground they blurred.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2009)

Clemens leans back on her chair and chuckles at Tsubaki's mention of being paid. Good she's playing the game Clemens thinks to herself but you never overplay your hand with a shark. "My how ambitious of you," Clemens says with a slight grin. 

"Well you don't wear a Marine uniform now do you Tsubaki and you're not formally a member of our ranks," Clemens tells the girl. This slightly disappoints her since she imagines that Tsubaki would make a fine addition to the Marines.  

"I'd compare you more to V in status really. A free agent who happens to work with us," Clemens adds. This also irks Clemens to no end. If she had her druthers she'd toss everyone off this boat who is not officially with the Marines or the World Government. Mercenaries are just what they are, agents of chaos, men and women who have no allegiance to anything but money and their own ambitions. In V's case, torturing and maiming others. Clemens simply hates such wild cards, they mess up the order of things.  

"I'll tell you what Tsubaki, consider this an unpaid internship for now. If you impress me then I will most definitely consider promoting you to a paid position."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 24, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Smirnov isn't human either" Fire said with a smile. "He certainly isn't" Marc said laying back in his seat in the stands. "Aren't you interested in the match?" Tetra asked as Marc scratched at his chest. "I am, but I already know the outcome" Marc replied, "Smirnov is going to win, I just want to know how." Tetra smiled at Marc's words, Marc had had everyone bet all of their treasure on all of the crew members. Tetra recalled how Marc didn't even seem the least bit worried that they might lose. Fire saw Tetra looked at Marc and touched her arm softy. "He has grown to love and trust all of us as family" Fire explained. "I know" Tetra said giggling, "he has come a long way since we left our island." 

A fight broke out near Marc between two pirate crews and the marines in the stadium that happened to be near by simply moved out of the way to avoid the ruckus. Marc ignored it for the most part watching Smirnov's match while making sure nothing was coming towards him. Marc glanced away from the scuffle behind him for a split second back at Smirnov when suddenly the sound of a bottle breaking on someone's head rang out. Blood began to trickle down Marc's cheek and he touched it feeling its warmth before looking at his blood stained hand. Tetra shook her head feeling sorry for the poor fool. The sound of metal ripping through flesh sounded out followed by a guttural scream of pain. "Where are the other fucking suicide victims?" Marc said darkly.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 24, 2009)

Mathias vs Jabu
"I'll teach you to challenge the Vice Chief of the Great Blizzard Gaol and "1-hit Champion" you worthless guard!" Jabu said as he charged at Mathias preparing to attack. Mathias took to his crane fighting style and awaited Jabu's charge. "Just to let you know, I'm not really a guard." Mathias said as he anticipated Jabu's first attack. "Meet the first mate of the Angel Pirates and soon to be World's greatest martial artist! Mathias Ergo!" A confident Mathias said.

Jabu snickered evilly. "Next world's greatest martial artist? HA! That's laughable at best kid! *Jabu Jab!"* Jabu exclaimed as he seemingly teleported from his spot and reappeared in front of Mathias with such speeds that even Mathias couldn't read his movement. Jabu gave Mathias a quick jab to the face sending Mathias flying back. "Two reasons why you won't be the world's greatest martial artist," Jabu said as he held both of his fist in the air. Jabu slammed both of his fist onto the snowy ground, creating a shock-wave that rippled throughout the area.* "Jabu fist wave!* Jabu said as the shock-wave knocked up the snow on the ground along with Mathias, a snowy tidal wave ensued.

Jabu took this opportunity and raced towards Mathias, hoping on top of the tidal wave of snow and preparing to attack. "1. You won't escape this island." Jabu said as he punched Mathias with a downward swing, sending both Mathias and the tidal wave of snow into the ground, Mathias covered in the snow. Jabu plummeted down towards Mathias. "2. You can't even defeat me kid! *"Jabu's shooting star slammer!"* Jabu bellowed as he slammed into the large pile of snow with his meteor-like fist causing the snow to scatter. But Mathias was yet to be seen.

"Where has he gone?" Jugo said frantically searching around for the first mate of the Angel Pirates. Jugo put his fist up to his face in a defensive manner to prepare for any surprise attack Mathias may have in store for him. "Show yourself pirate." Jugo said with a stern voice. 

"Well first, I must correct you on a few things." Mathias voice rung out from seemingly nowhere. *"Great twister of Zephyrus!"* Mathias commanded. The snow under Jugo feet became a giant twister if snow as Mathias started spinning. Jugo was entrapped inside the twister, immobile. Mathias was controlling the twister from under the snow. By using the great twister of zephyrus attack and becoming a human twister, Mathias was able to manipulate the snow to become an even bigger twister. "1. I am definitely leaving this shit-hole of a prison." Mathias said from within the twister.

Mathias stopped spinning and left Jugo to free-fall in the air. *"Rising current!"* Mathias said as he started rotating his arms in a crazed motion, gathering air in his palms and thrusting it towards the ground, propelling Mathias to the sky. Jugo gained his posture in the air and aimed his fist at Mathias. "You thought I'd be useless in the air didn't you?" Jugo said with a grin. "2. I will defeat you and continue my journey." Mathias said as he approached Jugo and started spinning. Mathias held punch upward at the last moment before they met and said, *"Notus's gust uppercut!"* The attack connected and sent Jugo even higher into the air with a winded, spinning uppercut.

Mathias gracefully fell to the ground. "Oh and 3. I don't think you're useless in the air, you're just not better than me up there!" Mathias said with a grin as he waited for Jugo's descent.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 24, 2009)

Makaosu Base
Darver slowly paced around the torchlit meeting hall with the blueprints of the Makaosu's super weapon laid out across the grand table. Darver observed the blueprints with envy. He knew if they could actually construct such a weapon, the World Government, along with everyone else in the world would truly fear the name "Makaosu" and the mere mention of Darver's name.

Suddenly, a black den den mushi with an emotionless face went off on the table. It then began to speak. "This is Su lin and Korver"
"We have the plans for the weapon and we also got plans for a super soldier project from the Tetran Army"
"I also want to report that, our plans were known by the Tetran Army"
"We got out of them that they were informed by a Tero they embedded in the main base"
"I'll leave you in your wisdom as to what is to be done about the last point"
 The Den Den Mushi went silent as Su lin waited for Darver's response

Darver stopped pacing around the room for a moment and picked up the den den mushi. The mention of another traitor within the Makaosu was disturbing news to him no doubt, but he was glad that it wasn't an elite agent this time around. After all, the previous generation of elite agents (Excluding Makoto and Alain) were all traitors. Darver solved this problem by sending spies out to observe and accompany each elite agent on their missions. If they were to do so much as one thing that didn't pertain to their mission, the spies had the necessary equipment and power to take the agent down.

"Excellent work Su Lin and Korver. I'm truly impressed upon hearing this. I'd like to hear everything in person once you two return to base." Darver said plainly. "And about the traitor tero, it'd be best if they left their identity unknown, for if they do not, it'll be unknown where I bury their worthless body." Darver said with a hint of anger. "Report to base immediately." Darver said as he ended the conversation and the connection went dead.

Darver then called someone else on his den den mushi. It was David Jal Can, Vice Leader of the Makaosu. "David, congratulations. You are now the new Leader of the Makaosu." Darver said.

DON! NEW LEADER?! JUST WHAT DOES DARVER HAVE PLANNED?


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
"I'll tell you what Tsubaki, consider this an unpaid internship for now. If you impress me then I will most definitely consider promoting you to a paid position."

Tsubaki smiled and nodded

"Well what the first order of business Lt. Commander Clemens" Tsubaki asked
"First order of business is I want you to deliver this written report on our last mission to Garrick" Clemens said
"Also get me a pot of coffee on your way back please dear" Clemen said
"Right away" Tsubaki said

Tsubaki walked out the office

"I'm not doing thsi shit without getting paid" Tsubaki said
"Not a marine? I'll fix that right now" she said as she walked down the corridor

Tsubaki walked toward Garrick's office, and knocked on the door and went in.

"Good morning Captain" Tsubaki said with a smile
"What the fuck you want?" Garrick said looking at her blowing smoke rings into the air
"Lt Commander Clemens sent me to deliver this report to you"

She rests the report on his desk

"She also requests that I be made a marine as her new assistant"
"She said consider it a favor, she'll repay you how ever you choose the next time you are together" Tsubaki said with a obvious wink

*BD, South Mountain Mountain top*

Nicobi reverted to his human form and walked to the edge of the mountain and peered over the edge. Something suddenly stabbed him in his foot, he howled and looked down to see a one handed scythe lodged in his foot. He reacted without thinking and reached down to pull it free and  Franz planted another Scythe into his shoulder he toppled over the edge. He grabbed Franz as he fell over and they both fell through the air. Nicobi went hybrid form just as they crashed through one of the bridges that connected the mountains.

*Arathai Basin *

Smirnov and The Terminator wrestled with each other neither of them winning in a battle of raw strength Smirnov headbutt him to no avail. He rearranged his grip and stepped back and used the momentum of him coming forward to grab him in a head lock. He lifted him off the ground and slammed him head first into the concrete arena floor. He didn't stop there, he lifted him again and repeated the maneuver. As the thing lay on the ground he dropped an elbow into the things face. It tried to get to it's feet but he punched it hard in the face and it flew back from the power of the punch. It kicked him off and he staggered back. It got to its feet and tackled Smirnov, they rolled around on teh ground for a bit and it mounted him, it rained punches on Smirnov but he was able to easily block most of the blows. Smirnov pulled his legs up and hooked on hand and pulled as hard as he could. This manuever pulled the thing off balance and Smirnov was able to get it off him. The stood and exchanged a few punches.

"*This thing isn't feeling pain or getting tired*" Smirnov said
"*One way to do this*" he said

The thing ran at him and that locked hands again, Smirnov allowed himself to be pushed near the edge of the arena and adjusted his footing and pulled the thing off balance. He picked it up and threw it out the arena. The crowd erupted in a loud roar. Smirnov raised his hands in the air and they began chanting his name. The thing looked at Smirnov and pointed 

"I'll be back" is said in a weird accent and walked away


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 24, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc blasted a rushing man into his comrades and enemies that were standing behind him when suddenly the crowd erupted into cheers. The crowd began chanting Smirnov's name over and over and Marc joined in the cries of triumph along with the rest of his crew. Elbowing a man violently, who had been sneaking up behind him Marc turned and swung his katana parting the man from his head and splattering the stands with blood. The rest of the people causing a ruckus slowly backed away as Tetra, Dreyri and Fire stepped forward prepared to put this nonsense to a swift end. *"Ladies and Gentlemen, the man who will advance to the finals and fight your reigning champion"* the man on the PA boomed. *"Pieter Smirnov."* The crowd erupted into applause and thunderous cheers that echoed around the arena. *"On another note folks I think it is safe to say that the C block will need to be cleaned after that particularly vicious fight between some of the contestants. That pirate captain sure is busy, I think it is safe to say he will will be shaking things up in the battle royal competition. I will definitely be keeping my eye on him."* There was a scuffling noise as the man making the announcements attempted to turn off the PA system. *"Get my son in here and tell him there is no fucking way he is participating in the competition with that monster running around. Oh shit is this thing still on?"* the voice boomed to thunderous laughter from the crowd.

*With Korver and Su Lin*

*"Report to base immediately."* Darver said as he ended the conversation and the connection went dead. "He doesn't sound too please" Korver said suppressing a laugh. "Make ready to set sail" Su Lin said looking at her crew. *"Yes Mistress"* the crew roared scurrying about *The Caviler*. *"Ready for cast off"* the crew roared looking at their mistress expectantly once the preparations were complete. "Korver if you would be so kind" Su Lin said turning to him. "Not a problem at all my dear" Korver said thrusting his palm towards the sails creating a powerful stream of wind. It filled the sails and the ship cut through the water making its way back to the Makasou operations base.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 24, 2009)

The trials of Shin Yagami part 6

As impossible as it may seem, Shin was actually even more exhausted then he had been before going to bed.He got ready for the next trial, Cosplay with Cass......"Oooh the horror, the horror......"Shin dreaded the next task."What the hell is cosplay anyways?"He had to admit, he had never heard of it but knowing Rek it would be something horrible.Probably prison slang for....Well those things certain Okamas did with others of their kind.

Like he was supposed to, he reported at Cassie's for the next trial, he was let into the room, Jessie being there as well and the first thing the markswoman asked was "So where's your costume?"There was a glimmer of hopefulness in her voice, as if she hoped to hear that Shin had some wonderful and accurate costume based on one of her favorite characters.

"Costume?"He wasn't sure to be relieved or not, the fact it involved clothing could mean it wasn't some kind of perverted sex act but then again who knows what kind of sick things those nobles did with each other,perhaps even dressing up for before or perhaps even during those ungodly acts.

"Yeah, a costume"She replied sweetly."Surely you cosplayed before?"Shin .and Jessie chuckled though, Jessie knew him well enough that Shin rarely did something other then resting, eating or training.The fourth act was smoking but that could be done during any of those other acts.

"Can't say that I have, helll......I don't even know what the hell it is."Cassie's expression changed, far more serious then it was before.Jessie laughed."Come on Cassie, not everyone is this cool.""Very well, in that case we'll help our first timer get into the epicness that is cosplay."

A costume was shoved into Shin's arms, He had to get changed first and so retreated himself to do so.When he got back he wore a surprisingly comfortable white costume that contained several Nihonese elements, for example the typical obi sash.Things when downhill from then, while Shin was looking at himself in the mirror he was sneaked up on by several of Jessie's clones who pinned him down while Cassie and the original Jessie started putting make up on him.Insisting that his skin was too dark, which was quite bizar to him since Shin already had a quite pale skin.

The end result was a almost milky white skin, his eyes red and watery from getting green contacts thrust into his eyes.After weird green lines running down from his eyes were painted on his face.Next was his hair, after a lot of combing it resembled the hairstyle of Ulquiorra and then they were ready for the weird half of a helmet that was placed on his head.

Shin went to grab his swords but received a flick on the wrist from Cassie."Ulquiorra uses a sword like this."She hands him a cardboard facsimile of Ulquiorra's zanpakuto."Yeah, but that's a cheap toy....And a bad one at that, and I use actual real life swords instead of manga bullshit."Two sets of eyes glared at him. "......Ooooooookay......"Carefully he reached for his swords again, once again he was punished by a slap."Ah, quit it."

The next sounds one would hear if he had been standing close to the door would've been "Ah, quit it!" *Slap* "Ah, quit it!" And that kept repeating itself until Shin finally gave up on pushing his way trough and instead settled on the cardboard imitation.

"So what do we do now?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 24, 2009)

With the Blade Pirates-

They look at this man with a confused face as he fully gets himself out of the snow, "Commander?" They all look at him with disbelieve as he slips on the snow and falls back to the ground, "Geez," he says rubbing his back and getting back up, "Yep, Commander Scotts at your service. Now, I'd prepare yourself...I guess I should go for the captain first huh?" He asks the group, *"YOUR ASKING US?!"*

Flynn steps forward, "Captain Flynn Carson right here!" he says drawing his weapon, "This'll be a piece a cake," he says to himself, "Alright then," he says removing both his gloves and pointing both of his hands towards the group, *"Dynamite Fingers,"* They grow fuses one the end of them and shoot off of his hand and right for the crew.

They stand in shock as they attack explodes right on top of them sending them all flying. Gowls appears out of Scotts' shadow, _*"Good, you found them. This should be easy enough,"*_ he says drawing one of his daggers and moving to some of the pirates.

Soon after a large crash could be heard as Tonka drops down from above and next to the group, "Oh Tonka, nice of you to join us," he shoots him a dirty look draws his weapons and walks forward. Jorma looks at the large man, "Hey you don't have an extra one of those do you?" He asks pointing to his buffalo fur coat. He replies by chucking a tomahawk at the pirate that he narrowly avoids by diving out of the way, "A simple "No" would have worked fine," he says drawing his kabuto.

"Well Captain, are you ready?" Scotts says firing off another Dynamite Finger.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 24, 2009)

_The Trial of Shin Yagami, Part 6_

Everyone from both crews were in a festive mood. The things Shin has been put through provided everyone with great entertainment, at the poor samurai's expense of course.

Another stage was being prepared, this time at the Windy Dirge's training area, neatly converted into a miniature theater. The seats were fixed in a semi-circle, with Rek sitting in a skybox overlooking everyone. With him was Yumi, Jun, Greize and Alph, the last two being there because they were playing a game of cards while they waited for the show to begin. Rek was still losing, as was Alph.

"It doesn't make sense! The deck we're using belongs to Ruru, and Greize is wearing a sleeveless shirt! How is he cheating?" Rek thought

"I've scanned everything. How is he doing this?" Alph thought

Greize snickered. "Suckers don't know how to stack a deck properly." He craned his neck, and saw his ostrich, Wilder standing outside the skybox, facing Rek and Alph. The bird blinked a couple of times, which delighted Greize. "Ostriches are really useful." He thought.

The game was distrupted yet again, when the lights dimmed and drumming was heard. 

Ruru stepped up to the stage, wearing his butler suit but with a rose corsage.

"Ladies and gentlemen, for your entertainment, Miss Cassandra Amity, Miss Jessie Roseo and Sir Shin Yagami."

The first person to step up is Cass, wearing a well-tailored red suit complete with a cape, and a wig that matched her clothes.

"Hey guys! Today, for your cosplay pleasure we're going to perform a little bit I call 'Pokemon Champion Lance vs. Ulquiorra!'"

There was a faint murmur amongst the crowd. Not many pirates read manga, since it is fairly expensive, but those that do are well versed with it.

Rek dropped some cubes of sugar in his tea before drinking it."I wonder if they'll stay faithful to the material?" 

Yumi shrugged. "I doubt it, knowing Cass."

"Okay, Ulqiorra-san, come on out and let's start this fight!"

The crowd cheered, but Shin didn't get up on stage. Backstage he was arguing with Jessie over this entire debacle. 

"None of you said anything about doing this in public!"

Jessie laughed. The original Jessie was wearing a large costume that made her look like a dragon, while her other clones wore similar costumes. "Oh come on Shin, you wrestled with Dave, didn't you? Just read the script!"

Shin groaned. It was the script he dreaded the most.

_A few hours ago_

Shin was sitting alone, still in his costume, reading a script given to him by Cass.

Ruru(narrator): *A Wild Ulqiorra appears!*

Cass(Lance): Sad Clown face! Prepare to be torched by the power of my pokemonz!

Shin(Ulqiorra):....( acts all sad and emo)

Ruru: Champion Lance sends out Charizard!

(A Jessie clone enters the stage in a charizard costume) 

Cass: Charizard, use flamethrower!

Jessie: Rawr!( Built in flame dial at the mouth activates)

Ruru: Wild Ulqiorra used Hierro! (Ulquiorra stiffens up and takes the attack)

Cass: Now use Slash! (Charizard slashes Shin with wooden claws)

Ruru: It's not very effective... Ulqiorra used cero! (Shin points sword at Charizard/ Charizard falls down)

Cass: Return, Charizard! (Charizard leaves stage) Go, Gyarados! (Jessie in Gyarados suit comes out)

Ruru: Ulqiorra used sad contemplation!

Ulquiorra: I have no heart....

Ruru: But it failed!

Cass: Gyarados, Thrash! ( Gyarados beats Ulquiorra up for 3 turns, Ulquiorra only uses sad contemplation at this time.)

Ruru: Gyarados is confused!

Cass: That's enough, Gyarados! (Gyarados leaves) Go, Salamence! (Jessie in Salamence suit comes out)

Ruru: Ulquiorra used Release! (One of the Jessies goes on stage and places Wings and a girly robe on Ulquiorra)

Cass: Salamence, Dragon breath! (Breath Dial filled with exhaust from ship engines and flame dial activates, Ulquiorra steps back)

Ruru: Attack miss! (Ulquiorra points sword) Ulquiorra used really big cero! (Salamence gets hit) A critical hit! Salamence is defeated! (Salamence leaves stage)

Cass: (Grits her teeth) This isn't over yet sad clown batman with sword! Go, GARchomp! (Jessie clone in Garchomp suit enters with Kamina glasses on) GARchomp, use dragon claw! (Hits Ulquiorra)

Shin continues to read the script, where GARchomp beats the crap out of him, forcing him to go to second release. Shin pales even more when he reads this part. "Rek you sick bastard!"

_Current Time_

Ruru is behind the stage,holding a dendenmushi speaker. "A wild Ulqiorra appears!" 

Shin gulped. "I'm really going to kill that bastard." He stepped on the stage, and began the cosplay.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

David had gone back to the island for training, He needed to grow stronger. But years without a real fight, even if he grew stronger he needed to get rid of his rust. His plan was to find a strong enemy, one worthy of him going all out for. The women from that marine base was truly powerful, but due to their rustiness and their power the fight was short lived. when two people of incredible strength battle the fights usually don't last long. "Phew." David sat down enjoying a well deserved rest, the island he was on nearly completely engulfed by black flame. "Too many of those attacks and the fire spreads rapidly." He had used his best sword moves all over the island, spreading his black flame like a plague. 

At this moment, he received a call on his denden mushi. "Damn it, that asshole darver can't leave me alone to surpass him." he grumbled and pulled the Denden mushi from his pocket. "Heh, he's just afraid of me surpassing him, that's it." David answers the Denden mushi with his usual. "What?" "David, congratulations. You are now the new Leader of the Makaosu." Those words.. Those words that ring out from the denden mushi.. Could they be the truth... "Heh... stop fucking around asshole, what's the real reason you called? Like hell i could believe you'd just give me the title. The plan was to kill you dumbass." he waited for the response from his reply, but his heart was pounding, his head was racing. "The leader... The leader...." His mouth grew a massive grin. "THE LEADER!"

With The LTP--


Everyone sat around on the ship. Nolan had taken up the helm with Kama as lookout. "Do we even know where we're going?" Kama asked. "The log pose was set, But some islands can take years for the logpose to gather up it's magenetic field. Don't get used to these short ones." He spoke. "What's it matter." Eve was sharpening the crews blades, James 5 swords, Belle's bow blades, Bolt's sai, Anax's sword and spear, her own spear and a pile of appx. 20 blades from Kama's stash. "How did a worm like you even manage to get 20 blades onto your body!?" she screamed. "It's a ninja secret." He smirked.

With Rex/Jason-

"RAH!" Jason throws a right straight using his strength mask. "HAHA!" The piston guard transformed his legs and quickly shot into the air. "KYA!" A black staff slams into Jason's body and his mask shatters. "GUAH!" He coughs. "Sea stone staff." It was a women with white hair down to the back of her knees, wearing a black suit with pinstripes and fedora. "Cough... What the hell..." Jason's vision was blurring, Three vs 1, He had no choice but to agree. "Watch from behind." a short thin man wearing the same suit and hat swings down a large hammer with a large spike on top, Jason barely avoids the attack. 

"Damn it..." His body is covered in sweat. "One is hard enough..." The thee stand together, Jason's vision was going in and out, they went from 3 to 9 people.. "D..damn it.." he grabbed his head and tried to make sense of things. "

Rex was not having much luck either, Twenty arms converge on his location. Rex jumps back as they rip into the ground. "Da hell kinda fruit is dat!?" Rex shouts. A medium built man of average height wearing the same suit and hat stand grinning. "I'm a root man, My limbs spread out like roots!" His arms begin to grow long and other arms split off at different points, from those arms more arms split out. "NOW DIE!" the hands fly towards rex once more. The pirate jumps out of the way, A strange whip like device with sharp blades all over comes towards him, he barely avoids. The whip retracts into a sword held by a short brown haired women. "I see, you have some skill." 

"BUT NOT ENOUGH!" A white tail hits Rex and sends him into the ground. "GUAH!" "Hehe." A halfman/half ferret stands proudly. "Mine is the Ferret Ferret fruit, Model ALBINO FERRET!" he cheered proudly. "Heh..." rex coughed blood onto the ground below him. "I see... so you be the elites... In a one on one battle... i migh be havin a chance..." He pulled himself up, using his guitar to give him leverage. "But if its bein 3 on 1... i won't  be havin a chance...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2009)

*
With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
"She also requests that I be made a marine as her new assistant"
"She said consider it a favor, she'll repay you how ever you choose the next time you are together" Tsubaki said with a obvious wink

Garrick immediately stops smoking his cigar and stares at Tsubaki with eyes that turn as black as coal. With his right hand he crumples up the burning cigar while staring at her. _This bitch has lost her mind...._he thinks. 

"Come again you little twat? What's up with that snide wink?" he asks her in a voice that every Marine who ever crossed Garrick has heard before getting their heads ripped off by him.

Tsubaki immediately recognizes that she's misplayed the situation and backsteps her words. "Um....I'm just relaying what she ordered me to tell you....oh and the wink," she starts rubbing her right eye, "I had some pollen in my eyes.....you know because of the nature of my plant powers I...."

"BAH! I didn't ask for a fuckin' long winded speech!" Garrick growls. He let's it slide for now since both Karl and Clemens have spoken highly of her combat prowess. For a second there he thought that she was insinuating that he and Clemens were engaging in activities very unbecoming of Marines. 

Garrick leans over his desk and stares at Tsubaki with a serious face, "I'm gonna tell you this once and it'll be the last time. Sexual relations between officers is not permitted aboard this ship!" he grumbles at her, dancing around his situation with Clemens.  

"How old are you, 19?" he asks her. 

"18..." Tsubaki replies. 

Garrick scowls, in his experience girls her age are flighty little twits. "KEEP YOUR HORMONES IN CHECK THEN!!! NOW GET THE FUCK OUTTA MY OFFICE!!" Garrick bellows at Tsubaki before dismissing her. 
_
An hour later..._
"DID YOU TELL THAT GIRL WHAT WE DO IN OUR OFF TIME?!?!?" Garrick bellows at Clemens. 

_An hour after that.... _
Tsubaki enter Clemens office and sees a pile of paperwork on the woman's desk that reaches almost to the ceiling. Clemens has left a note written in her elegant handwriting. 

_Tsubaki's to do list for the day....
~Fill out each of these requisition forms in triplicate. 
~Help V clean off his knife collection. 
~Assist Gilmont with scrubbing barnicles off the hull. 
~Attend a mandatory seminar on proper social conduct with Male Marines
~My spare uniforms need to be dry cleaned and pressed

When you're done with these things I'll have another list waiting. Welcome to the Marines you've earned it!

P.S. This counts as overtime and the Marines don't pay for overtime. Sorry take it up with payroll. _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2009)

*Helen vs Akami...*
*"Death Reaper!"* Akami exclaims. He moves like a streak of lightning towards Helen and stabs at her midsection. The silver blade of his katana goes all the way through her body without any resistance and its then that Akami realizes its a fake. Helen's body flickers like an unfocused image being viewed through a camera. 

This is her trademark Ghost Flicker technique and every opponent she's faced has fallen for it so far. 

Helen reappears behind Akami with a smirk and slashes at his back, trying to finish him with one stroke but not a death kill either. She measures the slash and cuts through his back, the blade goes through his flesh like air strangely. 

"NO WAY!" Helen exclaims as her eyes widen with surprise. 

Akami's body flickers rapidly just like Helen's did. A burst of speed appears behind Helen suddenly. 

*"Ghost Flicker..."* he whispers before stabbing Helen straight through her right shoulder. 

Helen yells in pain as the point of Akami's Katana thrusts out of her shoulder. Akami quickly retracts his blade and Helen collapses to the ground. 

"How did you learn that technique?" Helen mutters through gritted teeth. Thankfully the extreme cold literally freezes the blood seeping through her shoulder. It hurts like hell but its certainly better then bleeding out. 

Akami nonchalantly wipes his katana of Helen's blood with his sleeve, "I simply watched you," he tells her with a shrug. 

"I told you that I wanted to get to know you and I have, very well in fact. I fight because its the only way to know who a person really is. To know their true face in that moment before life or death. Everything else we show in life is just a mask but when someone is trying to kill you, its so interesting to see how those masks of false pretense crumble to pieces." 

Helen shakes her head in disbelief. It took her two weeks to master the ghost flicker technique and he somehow mimiced it after seeing her do it just once. She takes stock of her current situation, having used all of her best techniques and only managing to scratch Akami once. 

No way around it, I'm fucked she tells herself. 

Akami looks in Helen's pale iceburg blue eyes and nods to himself in silent consideration. "Giving up?" he asks her. 

Helen climbs to her feet with fierce determination. "You cut off my arms and I'll learn to fight with my sword in my mouth, if you cut off my legs then I'll learn to fight while crawling and if you cut off my head then I'll pick it up and sow it back to my neck. Does that answer your question?" she mutters in exhaustion but with a will of steel in her voice.

Akami chuckles. "Let's test that theory, Helen of the Mist," and he rushes at her in a burst of speed faster then she can react. He slices at her left arm. Blood flies everywhere, freezing instantly into crimson crystals in the air.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 24, 2009)

*BLAM!! KABAMM!!!
BOOM BOOM KABOOM!!! BAM BABOOM!!!!*
The fierce battle goes on as they both are determined for the outcome. Lolly has a worried look for the first time in his life. Finally, he sees something different on Eddy, he has a unique aura and nothing can be compared to his will. _"That rookie is a worthy opponent..." _Lolly thinks. The only truth is that Eddy can just keep and stand againt Lolly but without the feats to defeat the great Chief Warden of the Blizzard Gaol. It is obvious that Lolly is in a higher league for now but he cannot finish Eddy off, something strange stops him from reaching death. 

Suddenly, after several impacts, strikes and powerfull attacks, Eddy stops as he seems like walking around without communicating with the enviroment. Like a lost baby that cannot stand on his feet and unable to see the right way. Blood flows from his eyes and chin down to his injured chest and several cuts all over his body cause him a tremendous pain. By using his powerfull hair abilities Lolly has broken some bones thats why Eddy is in pain and cannot fully control his body.

Lolly just stands there and watches how far Eddy can go and continue like this. That rookie pirate changed for the first time Lolly's calm behaviour.
"You....you are no...nothing" Eddy says in a silent tone as he splits some blood around and falls on his knees. "I have something last to show you.....my greatest attack. ..." Eddy whispers as he places his both hands on the ground. At the same moment footsteps of many guards that approach from the near bridge can be heard. "Time to end this!" Eddy says and splits more blood on the ground as he pushes his hand even harder ont he ground. The solid ground slowly changes to a more liquid form like mud that spreads around. "Hrr...hu........ Stone Titan : Colossus Of Chaos!!!" Eddy whispered as his silent voice caused a great sound that shook the place once more. 

The guards that were arriving near were dragged down into the liquid ground. Rocks were falling down from the walls around and the ground was being smashed and huge cracks appeared all around. Even large pieces of earth were coming up high while Eddy was just staying there with his hands on the ground. Lolly made to move in front but a ground tower that came up in an instant blocked his path. From the mud, the rock and stones a strange form was taking shape. Whole parts of the walls and the ground were being disconnected and gathering to connect together and form something like mostrous arms. From all the mud and ruins Eddy forms a massive entity and its form becomes clear over time. A tremendous creature takes form and shape and then everything stops. 

*"IT IS ALIVE!!!!"* a guard yells as the squad that just arrived places the cannons and shoot the giant beast, this time with real cannon balls. The great explosions smash and destroy whole parts of its monstrous body but something strange happens. The solid parts become more liquid and the mud forms and generates new arms and parts.  With just one move the huge arm that almost fills the whole place destroys easily the bridge. Lolly just stays there looking the entity and Eddy keeping his head down focused. The creature's hand moves to Lolly as he tries to block the punch using a large hand made of thick and hard hair but with no effect at all. The mud covers him and the powerfull fist rams Lolly and with great force smashes him the wall behind him as the fist continues pushing and pierces the whole wall creating a massive hole across the prison. 
*KRAABBBAAAAAMMMMM*
Eddy managed again to cause a whole destruction as everything seems to collapse leaving Lolly there covered in massive amounts of blood under the ruins. As the entity dissolves Eddy passes out and falls on the ground.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki walked out the office, Garrick started screaming and she was almost sure the entire ship could hear.

"Seems like Garrick is too unpredictable to play games with" Tsubaki said to herself
"I really though he was going to kill me"

She walked outside and saw Karl on her way back to Clemens' office, 

"What's Captain Garrick so mad about?" Karl asked
"He thinks that someone had to tell me he was sleeping with Clemens"
"The man is either daft or insane"

Karl looked at her

"Don't mess with him, he is definitely a bit unstable"
"What did Lt Commander Clemens have to say to you?"
"She made me her assistant, and i'm apparently now officially a Marine" Tsubaki said

Karl looked at her in shock

"Well as your superior, you better get moving Seaman Recruit Shiragiku"
"Please don't call me that" Tsubaki said flushing
"I'll see you much later, If I know Clemens she'll be mad" Tsubaki said
"Lt Commander Clemens" Karl corrected her

She stuck out her tongue and ran down the hall 

"I'll be talking to you about proper marine conduct later young lady" Karl called after her as she rounded a corner 

Tsubaki walked into Clemens office and saw mountains of paper work and a note. She read the contents of the note and she turned pale

"I guess I should start now" She said 

Luckily she was ambidextrous so she started to work with a sigh

*Arathai Basin*

After a short break Smirnov approached the ring

"*This is the finals here folks*" the voice came over the PA again
"*I may have to go all out for this fight*" Smirnov said to himself 

He entered the ring in the same fashion as he did in the first match to huge applause, Waal simply stepped into the ring. He was about three feet taller than Smirnov who was already a large man. He looked at Smirnov and flashed a toothy grin

"*Well folks we have Pieter Smirnov against Waal, same rules from the semis. We start at the gong*"

*BOOOOOONNNNGGGGGG*

Waal threw a punch at Smirnov which he caught with two hands. He slid backward on the arena floor and the crowd ooo and aaaa then broke into a loud roar. Smirnor ran toward him and tried to tackle him but Waal stood his ground and Smirnov couldn't lift him off his feet. Waal hit Smirnov a hammer blow with both hands and Smirnov dropped to his knees. Waal punched Smirnov but he rolled to the side, Smirnov got to his feet as fast as he could and hit Waal as hard as he could in the back of his knee. Waal dropped to one knee and Smirnov hit him an uppercut. Waals head was thrown back but he didn't fall Smirnov drop kicked him with all his power and Waal was thrown backward. Smirnov dropped to the ground

"*That took vay too much verrk*" Smirnov said 
"*I think I'll really have to go all out*" 

Smirnov got to his feel as Waal was getting to his, Smirnov took off his bracelets one by one and threw them over to where his coat lay on the ground. He could heard ooos and aaahhhhs from the crowd. Waal punched him again but Smirnov stopped the punch with one hand. 

"*This match starts now*" Smirnov said with a smile


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 24, 2009)

With Sam and Candy

The two had been wrecking the asylum, after Sam had located his guns again the two met up again on one of the higher levels of the asylum and it was there where they ran into the facility's director.A short mustached man with greasy hair in a white suit with blood stain splattered across it.

"Shuhuhuhuhuhu!"Directorl Bitto laughed loudly, unable to contain his excitement."Two strong Devil Fruit users to add to my collection of mental degenerates, since the birth of my baby (The founding of the asylum) has there been an uproar like this."The man licked his lips and then asked them."I beg of you, please don't die too easily."

Neither Sam or Candy like the man's arrogance, like any arrogant windbag he would start boasting only to get his ass handed to him shortly later.It went like this everytime now, they had gotten used to things working out like this.Little did they realize they were the ones with misplaced arrogance.

Sam whipped out his revolver but the superfast gunslinger was shocked when he saw how fast Bitto was, the man had his head in between the two revolvers by the time Sam had drawn them and a headbut sent the gunslinger crashing trough a support wall.though a lot of rubble came down on him the other walls were still holding the the two upper floors up.

"You're fast for a greasy fuck!"Candy took a swung at Bitto, the man caught it full in the face, staggered for 2,3 steps but regained his balance rather quickly blocked Candy's uppercut.The, now, redheaded woman was raised off the ground and bashing into the floor, multiple Candy/Candace shaped holes were created into the ground two bullets slammed into his back.Though to the man it seemed to be little more then an annoyance.

Sam was prepared now and right when Bitto started his run, Sam jumped back.Knowing that his reaction time VS Bitto's speed would've normally made him one step too slow.This time Bitto was right in front of his barrel."Two-Shot!"In a splitsecond Sam pulled the trigger, sending a bullet blasting out of the chamber, cocked the hammer again and firing a second time.This was done so fast the the two bullets were only milimetres apart from each other and when the first was slowed down by fleshy resistance of Bitto's body the other bullet slammed into the first.

The damage was maximized this way, the time Bitto needed to bite trough the pain was all Candy needed.She crashed down on him, bashing into the greasy director until her fists were sore."Damn that was tougher then I expected."It hadn't lasted long but it was a close one, the two Gunsmoke pirates were exhausted but forced themselves to keep marching, trying to find an exit.Candy suddenly stopped, Sam didn't even notice this but the girl shot a glance back and gasped but before she could warn Sam a hand was placed over her mouth and teeth sank into her neck.

A dull thud caught Sam's attention, the gunslinger spun around to see Candy on the floor with a freaky looking Bitto hunched over her limp form.The man's muscles bulged to such a degree his suit was ripped, no longer did he look like an inept mobster in a cheap suit but instead resembled The Hulk.Though a dark brown skin color instead of the green, the man had an odd appandage for a mouth.

"Let me show you the magnificence of the Zoan fruit: Flea Flea no Mi!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2009)

*Exceeding the Opponent*

_*Helen vs Akami....*_
Blood flies everywhere as Akami makes his attack, his goal to slice Helen's left arm off right at the shoulder. However it is not Helen's blood that splatters across the stone floor in frozen droplets. Sally appears out of nowhere, jumping in front of Helen, moving much faster then she thought the old woman capable of. Akami tried to stop his attack at the last second but he impales her in the chest. 

"Where did you come from Sally-chan? I thought you were a model prisoner..." Akami asks with a frown as he retracts his bloody katana from her body. 

Sally coughs up tremendous amounts of blood but she manages to crawl to her feet. She thumbs her nose at Akami, "Gyamaihimimimimi! That any way to treat your old girlfriend you little runt?" she asks him. 

She coughs in a fit suddenly and staggers backwards but Helen appears behind Sally and catches her. Helen cradles the old woman in her arms and looks at her with a face of disbelief. Sally had fought her and Sanya's attempts at escape at every turn and seemed almost institutionalized by this massive prison.

"Why....why did you do take the attack for me?" she asks her. 

Sally stares at Helen and smiles as if remembering a far off memory. "You're right this place did break my spirit. I was ashamed to see you girls fighting to escape while I just cowered in the corner....like.....well like some coward," she pauses for a few seconds as her breath becomes ragged and she gasps for air. "I used to be young and stupid like you once. Consider this your get of jail card," she mumbles. Sally reaches behind her back and like a stage magician produces Helen's cursed blade which had been strapped to Akamis belt. 

Akami quickly looks down at his belt and smirks, "Clever to the end..."

Sally hands Helen the sword and leans her head up to Helen's ear, whispering something. Helen nods as tears stream down her cheeks, freezing before they even hit the ground. Sally's body becomes limp in Helen's arms. The woman stares up past Helen towards the sky with wide eyes which Helen gently closes.  

"A pity. I thought she'd outlast most of the people here," Akami mutters. He stares back at Helen trying to remember something, "Now where we? Ah yes you mentioned something about fighting me without any limbs...." 

Helen ignores his words, in fact she can't even hear him. All she does is focus on her sword, which had failed her twice already in battle. _What do you want from me huh? You think you're going to break me? I'll show you what I'm made of or die trying..._

Akami prepares to make his move but Helen keeps her eyes downcast looking at her cursed blade. As he tenses his body to attack, Helen draws her blade from its scabbard. It pulsates with a dark aura that Makes Akami stop in his tracks. 

"Oh so you two are finally speaking?" he asks her with amusement. 

Helen raises the Nidai Kitetsu in front of her and it begins to shine with a ghostly silver light. Suddenly the blade seems to multiply into three blades that extend from the handle, a silver aura envelops each blade. A light gray mist begins to envelop Helen's body. 

"Hmm...so you've mastered harnessing illusions with the power of your emotions," Akami remarks with a smile. "But I think its all show!" He moves in on Helen, for the same killing blow he dealt Sally.  

*"Death Reaper!" *

"Silver is the color of loss," Helen responds in a calm voice, "Let me show you my loss." 

A bright flash of silver light flashes from within the expanding mist that blinds Akami. Helen charges out of the mist at the swordsman, speeding past him with ethereal quickness. She stops right behind him with her three glowing blades raised high. 

*"Silver Mist!" * she commands.

Akami's chest explodes in blood and he drops his Katana. 

"It was fun getting to know you Akami of the Crimson Steel," Helen responds with a respectful bow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

"SPEED MASK!" Jason throws on his cheetah mask and rushes towards the piston elite. From the corner of his eye he can see the black staff of the female elite coming towards him. "Damn it... Even in this state, i can't dodge..." The tip of the staff touches his mask, shattering it instantly before knocking Jason away. His body crashes into the ground and skids along till the friction causes him to stop. "Guh..." The female spins her staff and jabs it into the ground. "We are the elite's of CP3. Trained endlessly to defeat pirates. Gifted with the weapons and abilities to do such, Unlike the trash you defeated before we exist in a different league." she pulled the staff from the ground and pointed at Jason. 

"You have a larger crew then this, Where are they!? Perhaps if you give up their location then we'll go easy on you. Life in prison is very generous you know." Jason laughed, his mouth bloodied from the attacks he's taken. "I.. wouldn't tell you... But .. Even if i could..." He began to chuckle. "I don't know where they are. I left my crew. I am no longer their captain, Bolt fly is." Her eye twitched. "I see, So you've fled from the very group you created. A coward and a pirate." Jason's eye twitched this time. "Coward?" He was sick of that word, he was sick of being that. "Coward...." He laughed this time, The simple light chuckle turned into a full maniac laugh. 

"COWARD!" Simply he was a madman, He looked to the sky and laughed deep and hard from the bottom of his gut. "COWARD!" He couldn't help it, Perhaps it was the exhaustion.. Perhaps it was holding in his emotions all these years... "T..this guy... is crazy..." The female stepped back. "I've lived my life being called a coward... I wanted to break me of that word.. I became a pirate, I sailed the seas." He stood up, a strange lump forming on his chest. "But i never broke free from the word... It follows me..." He laughed. "BUT TO BE CALLED A COWARD BY A GROUP OF PEOPLE WHO WOULD KIDNAP A CHILD!? WHAT RIGHT DO YOU HAVE TO JUDGE OTHERS!?" 

The tip of the lump poked out, revealing a blue snout and teeth. "WHAT RIGHT DO YOU HAVE TO JUDGE ME!?" Jason grabs the snout and rips it from his chest, revealing a azure dragon mask that he quickly places on his face. His body slowly began to change color to blue, his head morphing into a dragons, his nails growing into claws and even his toe nails began to poke from his shoes. "RAAAAH!!" the call was that of a beasts. "Just... just what the hell is this!?" The female stepped back. "I.. i heard of his masks.. but this one.." the piston marine too stepped back. "It's... it's not.. normal..." 

In this state, More then just Jason's phyiscal power is increased, His agility and dexterity also increase.. But so to does his ability to apply force to an object. Jason charged toward the marine with the staff first. "WATCH OUT MILI!" The hammer elite called out. "I can handle him!" She swung her staff at Jason, He shifted his body and avoided the attack, throwing an uppercut into the womens stomach and forcing her not only into the air, but to drop her weapon as well. "GRAH!" Jason follows her, flips and drop kicks the back of her head the force of the kick sending her six feet into the ground. 

"Damn it!" The piston marine readied a punch, Jason jumped into the air and avoided. "The hell is with this guy!?" He turned aroud only to be met with four of Jason's claws across his eyes. "GUAH!" "It's not over yet." Mili climbed out of the hole and rushed towards Jason wielding two tonfa. "I've got seaston in these too." she smirked, but before she got close enough to attack, Jason backhander her away. "No choice but to go all out i suppose." The hammer elite sighed. "I didn't think we'd need too." The piston elite wiped the blood from his wounds. "Guh... I'll... I'll kill him...." Mili wiped the blood from her mouth and tried to stand up.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 24, 2009)

The trials of Shin Yagami part 6

During the performance the one thought that crossed Shin's mind was "If I would poke myself real hard with this cardboard sword, could I embrace sweet death?"He only didn't opt for suicide trough swallowing his tongue out of spite, he wouldn't let Rek win. No he would survive these horrifying tasks and _then_ kill him.

Though something else caught Shin's attention, his instinct was telling him something and when a short man with a top hat jumped out from under a table,.However he managed to sneak past this many pirates  was beyond Shin.
"Fire!"The man yelled but Shin was one step ahead of him and slashed him.........It took him until then to realize he had no actual sword within reach, a cardboard katana pulverized against the short man and the man finally got the picture he been trying to capture for ages now. 

"Yatta!!!!!"Flaming Attachan stormed off, leaving a confused Shin."Did he just take a picture of me?"During the many encounters with this weird man Shin always thought the man tried to assassinate him."Heh, looks like I got me some fans."Unaware that the photographer had professional reasons for wanting Shin's picture.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Tsubaki got to her feet hours later. 

"Now that that's done"

She looks at the list

"Help V clean his knife collection" she shudders
"He really creeps me out"

She walks out the small office and heads toward where V's room is located, she hears a loud scream just as she knocks on the door

"What, Who's there"
"Lt. Commander Clemens told me to help you clean your knife collection" Tsubaki shouts from outside the door

The door opened and V appeared

"The only people that touch the blades of my knives don't clean them" he said as he slammed the door in her face
"Well I tried, What's next" 
"Assist Gilmont in scrubbing barnacles off the hull" She said reading the list

She set off in search of Gilmont, she found him actually scrubbing barnacles off the hull, Clemens had probably told him to do it. Tsubaki looked at him sitting on a weird rig attached with ropes to the railing he held a pair of long sticks in his hand.

"Aren't you scared of falling in?" Tsubaki asked
"Nope, I can breathe underwater" he said slurring a bit
"Great he's drunk" Tsubaki thought

She turned he skin green and drew energy from the sun, since there was no soil or nutrients she had to use energy from her own body to make the plants grow. She took out a few seeds and held them in her hand. Vines attached themselves to the rail and grew down. The tendrils of the vines could fit there self into any space. They dug into the barnacles and ripped them free, Gilmont just looked up at her in surprise. She was through most of them above water level within a matter of minutes

"Lets make a deal" Tsubaki said with a smile
"You keep it quiet how fast I did this and you get to hang out here for the next few hours and drink"

Gilmont's eyes twinkled

"Deal" he said as he pulled a small bottle from his pocket and downed the entire thing and threw the evidence into the sea.

Tsubaki darkened her skin color to regain some energy and went back below deck. When she stepped out the sun it always felt so like a part of her was ripped away. It took her a minute or two to get accustomed to the loss of the sun. She headed to Clemens room and saw the uniforms draped over the chair. She went to the wash room and hand washed all the uniforms

"I don't know how she expects me to dry clean these things on the boat" Tsubaki said as she walked through the corridors with the wash in a basket
"Now for the easy part" she said with a smile


She didn't know anyone who could iron a marine uniform better than Karl. She found him in their room reading the marine code of conduct handbook

"He was really serious" Tsubaki mused
"Lt. Smirnov, can you assist me" she asked sweetly

He looked at her

"Depends on what it is you need help with" 
"I need to iron these uniforms, and I don't know anyone more proficient in ironing marine uniforms than yourself"

He looked up at her and smiled, he touched the uniforms the ironing board and the iron. The clothes moved for them selves onto the ironing board and the iron began working on by itself. Tsubaki lay on the bed,

"Wake me up when you are done" Tsubaki said as he eyes closed

*Lintu Island*

Shane jumped into the air and shot short bone fragments from his finger tips

"BONE BULLET" he said loudly

Shan produced a pair of Kunai and blocked some and dodged the rest. She swung her opened hands in front of her like she was conducting an orchestra. Shane jumped back away from her, she smiled and threw the kunai at him, a bone katar appeared on his hands and he blocked the kunai. Shan raised her hands over her head and the kunai flew into the air and tried to strike at Shane again. He knocked them to the ground the jumped on them she pulled back on them to no avail. 

She wriggled her fingers a bit and smiled, she reached into her pouch and fanned several shurikens in her hand. She threw them at him he started to jump backward. Shane shot bone bullets out his fingers knocking the shurikens away, Shan was controlling their trajectory like a puppet master though. He knew this all to well, he blocked them all and ran toward her he tried to run on her ninja wire. If he knew her, she had a few connected to him already, it was a good thing there was nothing to help her gain leverage here. It would just be his strength against her own. He ran toward her and decided to engage her in hand to hand combat. 

He shot the katars from his hand at her but he jumped backward and dodged. He got close to her and started stabbing at her. She deflected all his blows with her kunai. She suddenly jumped backward and there was a pulling noise he knew was that meant though. She threw her kunai at him and pulled with the motion. He was supposed to be pulled off balance and but he didn't move. Shan was surprised as she landed and he shot another volley of bone bullets. She backed up and hit the wall, She was obviously attempting to dodge, she tried to reach for her kunai but it wouldn't be fast enough. Suun appeared in front of her and deflected all the bone bullets with his staff as she slumped to the ground.

"YESSS" Shane said as he jumped up and down pumping his fist

Suun cracked him on his head with the staff

"You almost riddle your sister with bone fragments..."
"Again" Shan interjected
"I'll deal with you after" Suun said in an angry tone
"I know you guys take these duels seriously"
"You have to be careful" He said
"They wouldn't have hit any vitals" Shane said softly
"Youuu" Suun said bearing down on Shan
"Not being aware of your surroundings is unforgivable"
"He threw me off when he did something weird" Shan said defensively 

Shane smiled

"I knew you had attached wire to me" He said smiling
"I grew bone spikes from my feet into the ground so you couldn't move me" he said in a proud tone
"Good job" Suun said with a smile
"Shan you should get another weapon, kunai aren't suitable against stabbing weapons" Suun said
"I'll go look for something" Shan said with her head hung
"Dane I want to speak to you before you leave." Suun said in a serious tone

*BD, South Tower*

Nicobi and Franz crashed through the bridge, this seemed to stun Franz for a few seconds as well as slow their fall. Nicobi looked at the ground fast approached them, he wrestled Franz below him so that his horns were positioned against Franz's chest

*HORN DESTROYER*

Nicobi bellowed as the crashed into the fluffy snow, There was a huge crater Nicobi lay there feeling like he fell off a mountain. His axe and a multitude of weapons feel to the snow all around him a few missing impaling him by hairs. 
He tried to sit up but he could only lay there

"I have to look for the others" he said to himself

He slowly got to his feet and slung his axes over his neck and staggered off looking for anyone he could recognize.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2009)

*Battle of the Heavyweights: Pirate Captain Flynn vs Commander Scotts*
"Well Captain, are you ready?" Scotts says, firing off another Dynamite Finger.

"HEY NO FAIR. I NEED TO LOOSEN UP FIRST!!!" Flynn yells frantically as he dives for cover behind a snow dune. Snow and shards of ice explode all over Flynn's hair. 

"Fuck!" he exclaims as he spits out bits of snow from his mouth. Flynn reaches into his weapons belt and throws a hail of six serrated throwing knives at the Marine. 

Scotts casually flicks his pinkie, tossing a stick of dynamite at the knives, blowing them  out of the air in a bright orange explosion. 

_Fuck this!_ Flynn thinks. _I didn't ask to come all the way to the friggin' North Pole with some crazy ass prison island. _

Flynn looks over at Usagi, "Okay time for attack plan Alpha!" 

Usagi stares at him questioningly, "What's attack plan Alpha?!" 

"You fight that guy and I'll provide support from behind!!" Flynn yells, grabbing the giant Panda by the sleeve and pushing him at the Marine. 

"HEY WAIT THE CAPTAIN IS SUPPOSED TO FIGHT THE MAIN BAD GUY!!!" Usagi growls at Flynn.

"WELL WHO SAID I WAS THE CAPTAIN HUH!?!?" Flynn retorts. 

"YOU DID!!"  

Scotts crosses his arms in amusement, "I'm not picky about fighting Captain's anyway," he mutters. He kicks at Usagi and Flynn with his right leg and his foot breaks off, flying at them like a bomb.
*
"Boom Foot!" *

"I'll tell you where you can stick your Boom Foot!!!" Flynn rages at the Marine, using Usagi as a living shield.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 24, 2009)

Jason Vs Elites-

"GUAH!" The massive hammer swung and knocked piston elite out of the way. "He.. got my hammer..." The hammer elite coughed. "How.. How did it end up like this.." 

A few minutes prior- 

"It's time to get serious!" Hammer elite, Aka Janti rushed forward and pounded down with his hammer Jason flipped backwards and avoided the attack. "The hell kind of power is this!?" Piston elite, Konta appeared behind Jason only to be met with a set of spiked boots to his face. "GUH!" Mili followed with an attack from the side but Jason quickly adjusted his kick into a spin and hit her left side with his toes. "GUH!" she screamed out as he wrapped his legs around her, flipped and slammed her head into the ground. 

"There's nothing in the reports about this..." Jason began punching Mili's face wildly, sending her deeper and deeper into the ground. "GET OFF YOU FILTHY PIRATE!" Konta's fist connects with Jason's snout and knocks him off Mili. "Are you alirght mili!?" He picks up her body, she's not moving. "Damn it... she's completely gon-" SPLASH! he felt a cold sensation at first, then noted the blood on the ground. It was his, from his own body... His blood. "w..what...?" Konta looked down, Jason's claws slashed his arms and stomach. "Damn... it.." A fist was the last thing he saw before blacking out. 

"Why.. did it become like this... WE'RE CP3! WE'RE ELITES! WE PROTECT THE WORLD FROM YOU SCUM PIRATES!!! WHO CARES IF WE KIDNAPPED A GIRL!? ONE GIRL FOR THE SAKE OF THE WORLD! THAT'S FAIR!! THAT'S JUSTICE! IF IT BRINGS PEACE THEN THE ENDS JUSTIFY THE MEANS YOU PIECE OF SHIT!!" Janti swung his hammer down. "JUSTICE POUND!" Jason avoided the attack, but when the hammer connected with the ground it began to rumble and crack. "This.. is an elites power. We are capable of destroying this island! DON'T THINK YOU'VE WON!" 

He went to swing at Jason again, but he caught the spike of the hammer as it passed back and ripped it from Janti's hand. "I... won't let you.. pirates exist in this world anymore!" Konta charged at Jason only to be knocked away by the hammer, hitting Janti as he flew through the air. "How... how did it end up like this..." he coughed, Jason lunged forward and stabbed him with the spike of the hammer. "Heh.. even if you beat us.... The body guard... will.... destroy you...." He fell off the spike and passed out.

Jason's mask slowly cracked and hisbody reverted back to normal. But something was wrong with him, blood dripped from his hands and face. "I... see..." he smiled. "the effects of this.... are like that...." Jason fell to his knees. "It's not a mask... easily used...." He then fell face first onto the ground. "CAP!" Rex's voice echoes. "Don't take your eyes off your own battle!"  five fists fly by Rex's face. "Damn it... I can't be dealin with this much longer!!'


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 24, 2009)

Angelina got to her feet and shook the snow off of her coat.  "The only kind of music I'm a fan of is the kind that my plunger makes when it hits you in the head!" she shouted.  She then quickly rolled on the ground straight towards Cred.  Cred released a soundwave, but it was too high to hit Angelina.  Angelina got to her feet right in front of Cred and was about to stick the plunger in his face when Cred smashed her in the face with a drumstick.  

With a sickening crunch, Angelina's nose slid to an odd angle.  Blood began to gush out.  Before Cred could attack once more, William had gotten to his feet and slammed the hilt of his saber into Cred's face.  Cred reeled backwards, and as William angrily brought down the blade of his saber at Cred's face.  Cred instinctively raised his guitar, and the instrument snapped in half as William's blade hit it.  

Cred angrily slammed one of the broken halves down onto William's head.  "Do you what you just did?!" he shouted at the mute pirate.  "Huh?! A new guitar of this caliber will cost me 1,000,000 beli! And marines don't get paid for overtime so-" *SQUELCH!* Angelina's plunger slammed into Cred's face.  "Can it!" the young pirate ordered.    

Cred replied by pulling the plunger off of his face and pulling out a pair of drumsticks.  "You asked for it..." he muttered in anger at William and Angelina.  Cred pulled out his drum and began to play.  Every time the drumstick hit the drum, a sonic shockwave flew out from the drum.  William and Angelina were sent flying back once more into the snow.  

Angelina slowly got to her feet and made her way forward, blood still dripping from her nose.  She managed to pushed past the outer sonic layer with all her strength, but the sonic waves pounded her eardrums.  Blood began to pour out of her ears, and she began to froth at the mouth.  Angelina stubbornly headed forward another few steps before she fell to the snow covered ground.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki was nudged awake by Karl, 

"I'm done, they are hanging from the door"

She rubbed the sleep out of her eyes and got to her feet

"Thanks Lt. Smirnov" she said with a smile and hugged him
"I spoil you" he said with a smile

She got up and grabbed the uniforms

"Wait here is your very own marine code of conduct, I expect you to know it cover to cover" He said as he threw the book to her

She caught it and put it in her pocket, she picked up the uniforms and headed toward, Clemens' room she listened at the door to make sure she wasn't in there and opened the door and hung the uniforms in her closet. She turned to exit the room just as Clemens walked out a mirror in front of her. She froze in her tracks as Clemens turned to regard her

"I'm almost done Lt. Commander I just have the social conduct seminar"
"Lt. Smirnov just gave me a 2 hour lecture and gave me this" she pulled the marine code of conduct from her pocket
"He told me I needed to know it cover to cover"
"Please don't make me to to the seminar" Tsubaki begged with her hands clasped infront of her with her best puppy dog eyes

*Arathai Basin*

Smirnov blocked the punch with one had and didn't move an inch. When he was in stone form he grew exponentially stronger and his weight also increased. Waal pulled his hand back as fast as he could, he realized that this was a totally different person that the man he started off fighting. Waal lifted his foot and stamped Smirov but he set his feet and caught the slow attack with both hands, he was pushed back a bit Waal pushed with all his strength but Smirnov held him off and pushed him back with a loud roar. The crowd erupted with cheers.

Waal staggered back and Smirnov dashed forward and tackled Waal again and knocked him to the floor. Waal wriggled around and tried to throw Smirrnov off him. He finally got a good grip and threw Smirnov off him. Smirnov got to his feet as Waal did they started each other down for a few seconds and Smirnov ran toward Waal and jumped to punch the taller man, Waal punched Smirnov while he was flying through the air. The punch hit Smirnov in his chest, Smirnov grabbed his fist with both hands and held onto it. Waal smashed his other fist against Smirnov's head but it wasn't effective at all, he just couldn't get enough power to hit Smirnov properly. Smirnov pulled him forward by his wrist and head butt him on the bridge on his nose. Waal howled and blood streamed down his nose.

"*Now I'm getting somewhere*" Smirnov said as he raised his hand into the air.

*Lintu Island*

"What did you want to talk about father" Dane said as he and Suun walked
"Your Sword style"
"I never completed your training before you went off to the marines"
"Really?" Dane said with shock clear on his voice
"I thought it was obvious"
"I have never lost while using it" 
"I'll need a few days to teach you the rest of it"
"The style is much more balanced with a katana" Suun said
"With the odatchi you can have no defence"
"I know that, which is why I use the Tanto"
"You made the style your own" Suun said with a smile
"What I will show you will only increase you attacking abilities"

Dane's eyes lit up as a DenDen Mushi rang

"This is Dane" he said
"_I have a mission for you_" a voice came
"_I'm on Shingu island and a group of thieves have been stealing from the villagers_"
"I'll send someone to handle it" Dane said and the line went dead
"You'll send someone to handle it?" Suun said with a questioning tone
"Yes, Shan and Shane will handle it"
"I'll be here learning the rest of the style" Dane said
"Shane go get your sister, you have a mission" Dane said as he turned to Suun


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 25, 2009)

Mathias vs Jabu
Jabu summersaulted to the ground almost on cue, mere feet away from Mathias. Jabu had a distort look on his face. He didn't expect Mathias to actually be able to hold his own against him, Jabu, the "1-Hit champion" who is known throughout the grandline. Mathias had a devious grin on his face as he eyed Jabu. Mathias made the "Come get some" type of gesture towards Jabu. "Surely this isn't all you can do "1-Hit Champion" Jabu. If it is, then my victory over you will be short lived knowing I've defeated a false legend." Mathias said in a taunting manner as he continued to gesture for Jabu to come at him.

Jabu readied his fist and smiled shrilly. "False legend you say? Hahaha, that's quite funny! I suppose I should stop toying around with you then to prove my worthiness of my title." Jabu said as his expression turned quite serious. "You do that." Mathias rebutted. "Such arrogance to be a rookie..."

Jabu charged Mathias, preparing both of his fist for a barrage of attacks. *"50 punch knockout!"* Jabu exclaimed as he unleashed a flurry of strong and quick jabs upon Mathias. *"Gale force palm fury!"* Mathias commanded as he returned Jabu's attack pattern with a barrage of open palmed strikes. The two attacks met each other head on, Jabu's fist hitting Mathias's open palms. A the end of the attacks, Mathias caught bought of Jabu's fist in his palms. Mathias prepared to toss Jabu, but then *BAM!*, Mathias was hit by a powerful head-butt coming from the Vice Chief. "He he he, Great Head-butt of Jabu. Just because I'm a boxer doesn't mean I don't use my other body parts as weapons." Jabu said. His head was faintly glowing a bit orange, possibly because of the force behind his attack.

Mathias was dazed from the blow. He felt as if the world was performing a 360 spin at 500 mph. "Time to make you suffer." Jabu said as he raced towards Mathias at an amazing speed. Mathias could hardly focus on the setting itself, having someone move in a blur of speed wasn't helping him in the least. Jabu hit Mathias in the stomach with a strong punch..... but nothing happened.

Jabu stepped back and smiled. Mathias was finally coming to his senses. "What sort of punch was that? You attacked me no doubt, but I didn't feel any- UGH!" *"Patient Power."* Jabu said calmly as Mathias was blown back from his position holding his stomach in aching pain. Jabu walked toward Mathias with a calm composure. "A special attack of mines actually. The pain and power of the attack isn't felt until moments later on the unsuspecting victim." Jabu said proudly.

"Well, I can't say it's been fun rookie." Jabu said as he went to punch Mathias as he stood up. Mathias formed the yin-yang symbol in the air with his arms. *"Harmonic wind fusion!"* Mathias exclaimed as his body became loose and free, like the wind. He easily evaded Jabu's punch, with his eyes closed at that. Jabu looked puzzled and tried to punch Mathias again unsuccessfully.

Just then, the mountain started rumbling and an avalanche approached. Both Mathias and Jabu looked at it with an "Oh shit" type of expression.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 25, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"So thats his stone form" Marc muttered to himself observing the championship bout. "He really is a monster to be stopping those punches." Smirnov and the quarter giant continued to struggle in the ring as the crowd roared in excitement. "Leave it" Marc said as Tetra attempted to patch up his head. "Marc Gomes right" a voice said from behind Marc. "What the fuck do you want?" Marc said looking at a pirate who was standing behind him. "I have heard about you and your exploits on the grand line" the man continued smiling slightly at Marc's rudeness. "I think you misunderstood me" Marc said glancing over his shoulder. "Allow me to rephrase myself, what, the, fuck, do, you, want?" Marc said pausing slightly on each word to stress them. "My captain is interested in having you drop out of the battle royal competition" the man said getting to the point, realizing it was not a good idea to continue to try Marc's patience. "Thats too fucking bad, I have a lot of money riding on myself" Marc said turning back to Smirnov's match. "We are willing to reimburse you as well as add to that figure" the man said quickly. "Still not interested, is your captain afraid of me or something?" Marc said no longer bothering to glance back at the man. The man's hand twitched towards his blade which was holstered on his waist. "That would be a very unwise" Marc said realizing immediately what the man was thinking. "You are not even worth 50 million, my captain is approaching super nova status at 80 million, it would be in your best interest to drop out and save my captain some time" the man explained. "Get the fuck away from me before he loses a first mate" Marc said coldly. The man clenched his fist contemplating attacking Marc but instead turned and left. "What did he want?" Tetra asked leaning in. "He just felt like coming over here and telling me his captain is a giant pussy" Marc said as the crowd roared again.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 25, 2009)

"Heh... stop fucking around asshole, what's the real reason you called? Like hell i could believe you'd just give me the title. The plan was to kill you dumbass." he waited for the response from his reply, but his heart was pounding, his head was racing. "The leader... The leader...." His mouth grew a massive grin. "THE LEADER!"

Darver closed his eyes and tapped his finger upon the table. "I do not fool around David. You should know that much. And I assure you that this is no hoax. I am appointing you as the leader of the Makaosu." Darver said.

Surrounding tero in the room had a look of utter shock on their faces. "D-Darver-sama!! T-This can't be true!" One of the stunned tero said as he dropped to his knees in disbelief. "Why would you do such a thing as to handing the organization over to Vice leader David?!" Another tero said.

Darver gave the two underlings a dangerous glare, causing them both to fall over in extreme fear. "How dare you question my motives." Darver said as he glared at the tero. "As of now I no longer exist upon the blue seas." Darver said as he quickly exited the room. "W-what? But we clearly see you right here before our eyes!" The tero continued. "Silence..."

_Moments later...._
Darver was sailing across the sea in his previous vessel from his leadership of the Chaos pirates. The ship was vacant save for Darver himself. Back at the Makaosu base, 2 tero laid slathered across the floor.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 25, 2009)

*Arathai basin
*
The crowd roared, Smirnov knew he'd win this fight. Waal depended on power and being bigger to win this. He didn't have much fighting experience, put up against someone who was about as strong as him and not easy to throw around he was no match. Waal looked at Smirnov and punched him but the punch didn't do much other than knock him back a few steps.

"*Let us finish this up*" Smirnov said

He ran at Waal and feigned the jump move he did earlier Waal punched just as he expected, Smirnov ducked that punch and hit Waal square in the groin with a punch Waal howled and dropped to his knees

"*There is no fair play in the arena son*" Smirnov said

He rained punches on Waal each punch made a sickening crunch at it connected. He finally held Waal in a head lock and grabbed the back of his pants. He lifted him into the air with a huge effort and brought him down hard on his head. Smirnov got up and raised his hands in the air and the crowd erupted. There was a count but no one believed Waal would get up from that last series of attacks

"*I should have left the bracelets on*" Smirnov said
"*It vas unfair, I don't even feel tired*"

He hopped out the ring and snapped his bracelets on as soon as he did that sweat erupted from every pore on his body and his muscles burned. A couple of the hits that Waal hit him exploded in pain. 

"*That's interesting*" Smirnov said 
"*I know I don't sweat and I know I would feel the pain after but the fatigue I never noticed*"
"*I'll have to ask Hawthorne to run a few tests on me when i'm in stone form*" Smirnov said as he walked over to the group

"*Folks don't go home yet, we will be having the prelims for the Swordsman tournament today and the semis will be held tomorrow*"
"*We'll be doing that in about 10 minutes, contestants be ready*"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

_*With Helen...*_
Akami slowly opens his eyes and sees Helen kneeling beside him. He leans his head up to look at her, "You didn't kill me..." he mumbles. "I knew you wouldn't. It's not in your nature. You might be in the wrong profession you know," he adds with a chuckle, then he coughs violently. Helen had done quite a number on him. 

"You think you know me so well huh?" she asks him.   

Akami nods, "Of course I do...when two warriors take each other to the limit they share a special bond. You and I we're bonded by blood," he responds.  

Helen considers this and admits that he has a point but she's wise enough to see this man objectively. After all he just tried to cut off her left arm to test her oath that she'd never give up. 

She stands up and sheathes her sword, for the first time in a while feeling like she's in control again. "I have to go help my friends," Helen says resolutely but first she has to attend to a promise. She turns to look at Sally as she lays on the stone cold floor. "That woman saved my life. She whispered her final wish to me before she died and I intend to see it through..."  

"And that is?" Akami asks her. 

"She wished to be cremated and have her ashes returned to her home, Amazon Lilly," Helen replies, still staring at Sally with a torn expression.

Akami reads the expression on her face, knowing what she's thinking. "I see so you are torn between the promise you made to her and your loyalty to your nakama. You can't fulfill her wish without abandoning them." Helen looks back at Akami queerly, "Exactly, I guess you really are good at figuring people out."   

Akamai feels like chuckling but he feels he might cough up blood if he did. "Hmm...you are nowhere near the level to travel to a place such as Amazon Lilly. Frankly you would die before you ever got there. But I can at least help you out," he offers. Akami points at Sally and shrugs, "I'll see to it that her body is taken and cremated. I swear on our bond as warriors."

"And then what?" Helen asks him curiously, "It's not like you can just waltz over to Amazon Lilly. No man ever sets foot there."

"True but I'll come and find you and deliver them. When you're ready you can take them there yourself," Akami responds. "Why would you do all that for me?" Helen asks him, staring at him intently.  

"Because you inspire me..." he says quietly, staring back at her. Helen looks away and remains silent. 

"Thanks," she mutters, "I'll hold you to that promise," and with that, Helen runs off down the bridge to regroup with her Nakama. 

Akami stares at her somberly as she speeds away, "See you around Helen of the Mist." 
*
Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
"Please don't make me go to the seminar," Tsubaki begged with her hands clasped in front of her with her best puppy dog eyes

Clemens rolls her eyes at Tsubaki's puppy dog eyes but can't help but chuckle. She tries to remember if she was so eager and bright eyed when she was this girls age. It seems like so long ago but it really isn't. After joining the Marines at age 17 Clemens had grown up very quickly indeed. 

"Oh please I'm a master of tugging on peoples sympathies. That look will get you nowhere with me," Clemens tells her. Tsubaki immediately frowns, thinking that Clemens will really make her atend that boring seminar on male and female relations between officers. The instructor ironically is a puritanical 64 year old man who hasn't been laid in his life. Every time Clemens passes him by in the hallways he does the sign of Oda behind her back. 

Clemens opens her closet and eyes her uniforms carefully. "Hmm...good job with the uniforms." Tsubaki nods hopefully, "Thank you it was no trouble at all..." she says even though it was Lt. Smirnov who did the actual ironing. 

The Lt. Commander seems to consider it in her mind and then sighs, "Oh alright I suppose you don't have to go that god awful seminar. I'm sure that Lt. Smirnov's lecture was more then adequate," she mutters. Tsubaki smiles from ear to ear and breathes an inward sigh of relief, "Thank you Commander," she exclaims happily, quickly realizing of course that Clemens prefers to be referred to her rank without the Lieutenant part.

"You're dismissed. We'll be docking at Gavurn Island soon and I want you combat ready," Clemens tells her. "Will do," Tsubaki nods and she turns around to exit. 

"Oh yes and Tsubaki," Clemens suddenly interjects. Tsubaki stops on her heels hoping that it isn't another chore. "You want my advice. Burn that book of Marine conduct. It's a piece of crap. I haven't met a single Marine yet who lives by it and any who say they do are liars or lying to themselves."  

Clemens walks towards a small desk in her cabin and sits down, taking out a small leather bound book that resembles a journal, clearly indicating that their conversation is now over.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 25, 2009)

*"Folks don't go home yet, we will be having the prelims for the Swordsman tournament today and the semis will be held tomorrow"
"We'll be doing that in about 10 minutes, contestants be ready"*

Marc stretched and got to his feet yawning as Dreyri left the stands and made his way towards the contestants area. Smirnov collected his prizes and returned to the stands sweating heavily. "Thats a monstrous fruit you got there" Marc said nudging his first mate. Smirnov chuckled and took a swig from his gourd. *"Your fruit is no joke either"* Smirnov replied wiping his mouth with the back of his hand. Some of the marines in the crowd began strolling around dragging the bodies of the pirates that had been killed or knocked out during random arena scuffles. "What are they doing?" Tetra asked observing the marines in action. "They are cashing in those pirates for their bounties when they get back to base" Marc said in disgust looking at the marines laugh to each other. "Now they do their fucking jobs" Fire said angrily. "Go fucking figure" Marc said suppressing a cynical laugh. "Excuse me sir but you are going to have to move" a marine said approaching Marc. "And why the fuck would I want to do that?" Marc said leaning back in his chair defiantly. "Well because you are preventing me from collecting the body your feet is resting on" the marine explained looking at Marc like he was crazy. "I dunno, my feet are rather comfortable" Marc said crossing his feet at the ankle on top of the bleeding carcass Marc had created earlier.  "Tell you what, why don't you fucking move me if you want me to move."

The marine considered it for a moment while observing Marc's surroundings. The seats in Marc's immediate vicinity were blood soaked and there were several bodies lying around him. His eyes fell on Marc's swords and he took a step backwards. "Black Sword Marc" he said quietly. "Oh is that what they are calling me" Marc said feeling proud he had inherited his father's name. Marc got to his feet slowly shaking his hands violently flashing blood everywhere. The marine took another step backwards and Marc smiled. "Either new or smart I see" Marc said chuckling. "Sorry to have bothered you, I will come after you have left" the marine said turning on his heel and quickly putting as much distance between him and Marc as possible. *"Just like your father"* Smirnov said smiling slightly recalling a scene similar to this one of the past. Marc turned away smiling, "you think so?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 25, 2009)

Mathias vs Jabu
The avalanche quickly races down towards the Angel pirates first mate and Vice chief of the Blizzard gaol. Giant rolling snow balls also accompanied the avalanche as it barred down upon the two fighters. Any regular person would see the snow balls as regular objects accompanying the avalanche, but Mathias saw them as something completely different- his battle field. Mathias gracefully jumped on top of the rolling snow balls as did Jabu attempting to mimic his movements.

"I hope this sudden change in battlefield won't disrupt our battle." Mathias said as he expertly balanced himself on the huge rolling snowballs. "Not a-at all. WHOA!" Jabu said as he almost lost his balance. "I'm going to walk all over you now Master Jabu. You are a complete power house with excellent speed," Mathias started, "but you lack true balance. Now watch!" 

Mathias began hopping from snowball to snowball in a circular direction around Jabu in a graceful manner, creating a wind current. Mathias continued to move around Jabu at such speeds that every snowball now held and illusionary image of Mathias. *"Uindo hoax!"* All of Mathias's illusionary copies said. As long as the wind current sustained, so would the illusions. "You call this a fair fight boy?" Jabu said in disbelief as he struggled to keep his balance.

*"Dancing lotus of the wind!"* All of the illusions said as they danced around Jabu, jumping from snowball to snowball in a majestic way, delivering punches from all directions. Jabu was thrown from his snowball into the falling avalanche. "That appears to be the end of him." All of the illusions said at once.

"Not quite, *Jabu fist wave!"* Jabu exclaimed as he rose from the avalanche, standing in its wake as the snowballs approached. He slammed his fist into the ground, creating powerful shock-wave the stopped the avalanche itself and caused the snowballs to disperse along with Mathias's illusions of himself. Mathias was knocked back having been hit by the wave head on. Mathias slowly rose from the ground, waist deep in snow glaring at Jabu.

Jabu stooped down in the snow and started windmilling his arms at an extreme speed, creating a heavy mist of snow surrounding the area. With visibility low, Mathias once again formed the yin-yang symbol with his arms. *"Harmonic wind fusion!"* Mathias said as he prepared himself to evade any surprise attack Jabu might have in store. 

In the misty area, Jabu calmly walked around the area and punched 4 holes in the ground. He then used his legs to create lines leading to the holes, forming a large square. Jabue stepped into the misty "ring". *"Jabu's hell ring! Once you step in, you're never stepping out. Alive that is."* Jabu explained. Jabu held his arms infront of him like a true boxer. He then started to dash around the ring with his arm outstretched, jabbing at Mathias as he passed him. 

Mathias only managed to dodge about 2 of Jabu's blows. With Jabu's speed and the mist in the area, it was almost impossible to dodge any. Jabu ended the onslaught by hitting Mathias into the air with a powerful uppercut. *"Skyrocket uppercut!"* Jabu exclaimed as he launched Mathias into the air. Mathias smiled, "Wrong move," he said as he darted down towards Jabu, spinning with his arms outstretched like a plane. The bottom half of his body became a snowy twister. *"Revenge of Eurus!"* Mathias said as he collided into Jabu. 

Snow flew into the atmosphere, reducing vision to zero. As it cleared, there was a huge clearing in the area thanks to Mathias's attack. A lone clear spot in a field of snow. Mathias and Jabu stood facing each other. Both of them were nearly beaten to a pulp. "My signature attack.." Jabu said holding his fist in the air and it started to glow orange. "You'll see just where my name came from." Jabu said with pride. Mathias started rotating his arms in a circular manner in front of his body, gathering air into his palms. Mathias then clenched his hands together with the sphere of air within the clenched hands.

*"Jabu's 1-Hit KO!"* Jabu bellowed as he charged at Mathias.

*"Turbulent plow:"* Mathias said as he approached Jabu with his clenched hands. 

*BOOM!* They both struck each other in the midsection. Each fighter held there attack in the other's gut. Jabu had a look of horror on his face. "Y-You're s-still alive?!?!" Jabu said. 

"Not done yet," Mathias said with a grin, his eyes covered in shadow. Mathias opened his clenched hands on Jabu's midsection, revealing the sphere of wind. Mathias thirsted the sphere of wind at Jabu with both of his wrist side to side (in a kamehameha fashion). 

*"AUTUMN BREEZE!"* Mathias exclaimed as Jabu was blasted from the spot, blood flying from his mouth. He flew straight through the western mountain and landed on the other side. Mathias held his hand in the air and smiled a bloody smile. "Victory." He faintly said before falling into a pile a snow, heavily injured and bleeding badly. But still victorious.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 25, 2009)

*Arathai Basin*

Dreyri hopped out of the stands and headed toward the ring. He looked around and saw a few interesting people and felt a few auras. He felt someone tap him on his shoulder

"You shouldn't be using that sword" a soft feminine voice said to him
"_Hel..._" he said as he turned but it was another woman
"_Sorry I thought you were someone else_" Dreyri said as he turned away
"I'm serious, that sword has an evil aura"
"_Thanks for the news flash_"
"_I have it under control_" Dreyri said in a cocky tone
"More like it has you under control" the woman said

Dreyri turned to give her a few choice words but she had disappeared into the crowd

"_Damm woman trying to tell me dumb shit_" he mumbled
"*Ladies ad gentle men, we'll have the same format as the hand to hand*"
"*We'll have all the contestants fight until four are left and those four move on to the semis.*" the voice echoed around the arena

There was a lot of movement and bustle of people trying to get back to their seats and people taking seats there were vacated for what ever reason.

"*All contestants are to enter the ring now*" the voice said

The people with their varying sword and varying clothes entered the ring

"*As always we go at the gong*"

*BOOOOOOONNNNGGGGGG*

Dreyri immeadately felt a huge murderous intent radiate from somewhere in the crowd and several people ran out of the right without even drawing their sword. 

"_Nice this is going to be fun_" Dreyri said with a smile

A man ran at Dreyri sword drawn Dreyri drew moongarm and blocked the attack, the sword became inflamed. Dreyri punched the man with a gauntletted fist and he staggered back.

"_Imma speed this up_" Dreyri said loudly

He ran and jumped off the man's shoulder into the air, the flame rapidly covered his body as he ascended into the air when he reached his apex he had the attention of the group

_*BLOOD FIRE STORM*_ he shouted as the sword started spinning in front of him and a rain of fire buffeted the group. It didn't hit everyone but it hit enough of the weaker swordsmen for the stronger ones to clean up. Dreyri landed his sword still drawn but he looked around to see three others still standing. A man with a monster sword, a woman with a katana and wakizashi and a man with a pair of short swords.

"*Well folks, it seems we have an impatient youngster in the group*"
"*We have Dreyri Bruni, Lakan Intar, Stacy Jean and Wakeem Lee going through to the semi's*"
"*We'll announce the parings tomorrow*"
"*See you all then, remember keep the trash in the bins provided and don't drink so much you miss the start tomorrow good bye folks*"

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Tsubaki let her self out of Clemens' room, some how she'd managed to get out of the seminar she praised Oda for that. Something Clemens said echoed in her head 

"_You want my advice. Burn that book of Marine conduct. It's a piece of crap. I haven't met a single Marine yet who lives by it and any who say they do are liars or lying to themselves._"  
"She's definitely wrong on that account, Karl isn't a liar nor is he lying to himself. He really believes in this code" she said slapping the book into her palm
"If it's good enough for him I'll at least give it a read" Tsubaki said to herself
"Couldn't hurt to know the rules of the game" she said with a smile as he walked down the corridor
"Now that I'm a marine I'll have to get a uniform she thought"
"I'll have to make some adjustments to suit me though" She though as she headed toward the quartermaster to be issued a uniform
"I'll have Karl iron these too" she said with a smile


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2009)

While Jason was fighting-

Rex Vs Elites-

"My name is [FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kakon Wotatsu" He smirked. "It means to strike at the root of evil." The ferret man pointed to himself. "I am [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Usuyuki!" The women with the whip-sword then smiles. "I am Tsuta." They all stood next to each other. "And now." Kakon grinned. "WE'LL ELIMINATE YOU PIRATE!" Rex sighed and put his hands together. "I really do be hatin usin this." The ferret man was the first to attack, Their patterns were pretty easy to understand if you just focused. Rex threw out his hands catching the ferret in a net. "Don't be underestimatin me!" He swings the ferret around and throws him into his friends. 

"Move it!" The root man shoots twenty fists, ten hitting the ferret and ten making their way towards Rex. "These guys don't be carin for their own men!?" Rex jumps out of the way of four fists, Blocks two more and the final four seem to crash into the ground behind him. "Heh, you missed mate." Rex hears a rumbling under the ground behind him. "Eh?" He turns back to see ten fists crash into his back. "URGH!" he's knocked into the air. "I told you! I'm a root man!" He laughed as his arms retracted. "NOW DIE!" his fists spread out into ten, twenty, thirty, fourty, fifty fists! They surround rex and form an orb of pain. Constantly spreading out into more fists and pounding into Rex's body. 

"Now now! you can't have all the fun!" Tsuta slashed with her sword, causing it to stretch out into the orb and wrap around Rex's torso. "GUH!" the fists caused the small sections of blade to go into his chest and stomach. "NOW DIE!" she pulls back on the blade, forcing Rex to the ground. "GUAHH!" he screams again as he slams into the hard surface below. "Damn it.." He grabbed ahold of a free section of Tsuta's sword. "Don't... underestimate me!" He pulls back hard as he can, removing the handle of the sword from Tsuta's hand. "My..My sword!" she exclaims. "I won't be lettin you have it back." Rex removes the blade from his body and wraps it in a ball of string. 

"Heh! Now you're useless Tsuta!" a white blur flies past Kakon. "Damn it! Usuyuki! know your place!" The ferret man just laughed. "I'LL SHOW YOU ALL! I'M THE STRONGEST!" Rex just sighed. "No holdin back, [/FONT]Song of Misery." The bottom of Rex's guitar jabs into Usuyuki's stomach, he then turns it around and smacks him across the face with the back of the guitar. Another trun and he upper cuts his jaw with the side of the guitar. He then turns and hit's his left side with the guitar, turning again and hitting his left side. then switching the weapon around and jabbing his throat with the tip of the guitar. 

Rex Switches once more and bashes Usuyuki's right and left collar bones then swings the guitar into his chest. Followed up by a hit to his back, Right side and top of his head. Which once more is followed by a hit to his chin, neck and stomach. He follows Usuyuki as he moves backward and jabs his spine, then pounds on his chest sending him into the ground and finally spins the guitar and slams it into his forehead. "If he's gonna be gettin up after that. I'll be impressed." Rex wiped the sweat from his brow.

"Bastard don't get cocky!" Tsuta charges at Rex. "Song of life!" Rex swings his guitar and begins knocking Tusta away with Chords 10, 9, 8 and 7. Resulting in hits to her Chest, Stomach, shoulders, neck and face. "urgh..." she flies backward and skids across the ground. "Huff... huff...huff..." Rex's sweat had dampened his clothes. "Never... never been usin those before..." he chuckled. "They be... takin alot of me... to be usin such quick combos..." He laughed again, just in time to see ten fists fly past his face and grab Usukuyi and Tsuta. 

"W..what do ya think yer doin!?" he shouts as Kakon brings both of his team mates towards him. "We have no use for weaklings." he throws them into the air and sends a wave of fists to crash into both of their bodies, then drag them into the ground, burrying them. "Now they're where they deserve to be!" he laughed. "If yer name be meanin strike at da root of evil.. Da hell don't you strike yourself!" He grips his guitar tightly. "WE ARE CP3! ELITE MEMBERS OF THE MARINES! WE ARE JUSTICE! THIS IS JUSTICE! EVIL IS PIRATES! WE WILL STRIKE AT THE ROOT OF ALL PIRATES! WE WILL DESTROY THEM AND ELEMINATE THEIR EXISTENCE!" 

Rex's eye twitched. "You're fuckin crazy mate." Kakon's fists flew towards Rex in an unbelieveable amount. "Damn it." He began jumping out of the way of al the fists, barely avoiding their pathway. Through this even, Rex had noticed Jason fall to the group. "CAP!!!" he screams as ten fists fly past him. "Damn it! I can't be lettin cap lay there too long!" He swings his guitar into one of the rooted fists and knocked it away. "Eh...? Dat was... easy..." he thought to himself. "It's like they ain't be havin any real weight behind um...."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 25, 2009)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol-With Mathias*
Mathias feebly tried to push himself to get on his feet. He had lost a great deal of blood, received numerous injuries in his battle with Jabu and Lolly and could possibly be suffering from frostbite. Even still, Mathias pushed himself to get up out of the crimson colored snow. He knew he would have to, his nakama may still be in trouble.

Mathias started to slowly walk down the slope of where the avalanche occurred, dragging his feet in the process. "UGH!" A sharp pain then pierced his torso. The pain power from Jabu's 1-Hit KO attack was near impossible to sustain. Mathias survived the attack that no one has ever survived, but the damage of the attack was still there. Mathias clenched his midsection and continued on.

*Necaroy and Lance vs Apollo*
Lance turns to see Necaroy in his true form, "Of course, only a Knight's armor could hide such a hideous beast," he says with a smirk, unimpressed by this form, "Now, to retrieve my sword," he starts running up Apollo's arm and leaps off when he grabs the handle of the blade. 

He spins his entire body back and forth, twisting the blade into him and then pulling it out and beginning to fall. He pulls the sword back and digs it in again and pulls down as he rips through the beast's chest and then pulls his weapon out and leaps back to the gorund, leaving a crater as he lands, "If you think that you're intimidating without your armor, you'd be afraid to see me without any..." he says with a serious face.

Necaroy spat on the ground mere inches away from where Lance had landed, the saliva melting away the ground. ".......I do believe Darver-sama said convince the beast WITHOUT killing him you idiot knight......" Necaroy said as acid dripped off his his skeletal arms. 

Necaroy placed both of his hands on the ground and a great deal of acid began to seep out of them like running water. The acid quickly spread across the ground heading for Apollo. *"........Sui Swamp.......!"* Necaroy exclaimed as the swamp-like acid seeped under Apollo's feet, entrapping him in an acid swamp. Apollo began to stamper wildly as the acid burned his feet.

Necaroy formed two large harpoons made of acid with his hands. *"......Acid Harpoon......"* Necaroy said as he charged the beast with both of the harpoons. Necaroy ran into the acid swamp and stabbed both harpoons into the feet of the beast, nailing him to the ground. Necaroy then jumped a great deal away from him. 

He held his right arm out and made a "C" shape with it. A great deal of acid began to surround his arm and take a shape. *".......Sui serpent.......!"* Necaroy exclaimed as a giant acid snake took shape on his arm and shot out to bite onto Apollo's arm. Apollo howled in pain from the attack. Necaroy repeated the process with his left arm, sending another acid snake to bite onto Apollo's other arm. Necaroy held onto the arms of Apollo, his feet were anchored to the ground and his arms were now subdued.

"...........Now's your chance amateur........" Necaroy said, referring to Apollo being wide open for an attack.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2009)

_The Trial of Shin Yagami, Part 6_

Shin was still blinking in confusion after Flaming Attachan took his picture. 

"I'm going to finish this now! Go, everyone!" 

All 6 Jessies go up on stage, each one in their dragon pokemon themed costume. 

Cass smiles confidently. "Everyone, Hyperbeam!" 

Since Rek lacked the technology to replicate such an attack, they had to settle with firing a flash dial on Shin's face and following it up with a flame dial.

Shin is blased off the stage, crashing into a wall and landing inside the costume room. The crowd cheers for Cass and Jessie, the cosplay more entertaining than they expected. 

Ruru takes the stage again, and asks everyone to keep quiet. "Ladies and gentlemen, we will be having a short intermission. The next act will be Shin Yagami's impersonation of Led. Refreshments will be served shortly."

Up on the skybox, Rek was sipping his tea when a servant arrived.

"Milord, the tomatoes are ready." 

Rek nods. "Excellent. Distribute them to everyone when the impersonation starts. Be sure to give my dear Annie the rotten ones." 

Yumi glares at Rek, knowing well what the noble has in store. "Tomatoes? Doesn't that seem a little too far?" She wouldn't mind it if other people were humiliated, but Yumi didn't find it appropriate for humiliation to be done on one of her countrymen.

The young noble shrugged. "Of course not. He already went ahead and cosplayed an emotionless bat human who wears eyeliner, the tomatoes wouldn't be that harsh. And if that won't be enough we can always fling pianos at him." The Dirge only had one piano, but surely Rek can make it so that the piano hurts like a dozen pianos.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 25, 2009)

The trials of Shin Yagami part 7

After the cosplay fiasco an impersonation of Led was next, not even bothering to remove the costume and make up he immediately got to work.The end result would probably work weird, well even weirder then a normal Shin pretending to be the crews current cybernetic butler.

"Ahem."He cleared his throat."Hear speaks Led, the unnamed's not unforgotten revolutionary."He spoke in a Led like voice."The lover of little  boys,but make no mistakes, only little orphan boys not just any boys."Another breath"for those little orphan boys he will dominated the scourges of the Bliss Island, Shikon, the might fist of Don Led made the earth like grounds of Bliss island quake with it's epic epicness."Shin had to take to take a breather, being this corny requires all of his skills."At the same time the ginormous Led muscle will realeased all of it's condense like power to obliterated casinos, for Led does not like casinos, only little oprhan boys....And the occasional frequent nacho like chips."

Another large breath before continuing."The great Led was worth 10 million beli, what he didn't like to have, no, for I do not want no small bounty, a bounty so small like something tiny and significant."After that he pretty much ran out of material, there had been plenty "Like" and grammar mistakes, maybe he should throw in one more double negative.And yes, while Shin was no genius he did know what a double negative was."Now who dare to offend the greater revolutionary of the world, the man who doesn't fear nothing!?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 25, 2009)

*Arathai Basin*

Dreyri swung his sword in front of him with a flourish and sheathed it on his back.

"You showed your hand too early boy" the man with the huge sword said
"You better hope you don't have to fight me first"

Dreyri totally ignored the man and walked over to the woman with the two swords

"_I wanna talk to you_" he said as he got close to her
"I said all that I have to say to you"

She turned and walked out out of the ring, Dreyri stared at her as she walked off

"Boy I'm talking to you" the man said as he grabbed at Dreyri

Dreyri slapped his hand away without even looking at him then jumped forward off the ring and walked over toward the rest of the crew.

"*Well that certainly was grand*" Smirnov said
"Don't you think you showed too much of yourself?" Simo said
"_What do they know about how I fight?_" Dreyri said questioningly

Before Simo could answer Dreyri answered his own question

"_That my sword lights on Fire and I can channel the Fire into my attacks_"
"_All that would serve as in a fight with a swordsman is a few seconds of shock value_" Dreyri said confidently
"You can use every single advantage" Simo said
"_I don't need that_" He said with a smile
"_I'm going to crush who ever I meet tomorrow_"

Marc smiled

"That's what I'm fucking talking about" Marc said
"You got a pair of fucking balls on you" 
"Lets get the fuck out of here I'm starving" He said as he hopped out of the stand 

The rest of the crew followed him as they walked out of the Arena

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Tsubaki reached the quarter master's office and knocked on the door

"Good day to you sir, I am here to collect my uniform"

The quartermaster was an incredibly stingy man and he had to be for this job, it was his job to cut corners and save the marines money. He was already over his budget based on the amount of desks Garrick destroyed monthly. He looked at her up and down

"_I don't have your size_" he said smugly
"Well give me the smallest size you have and I'll alter it" she said calmly

He looked her up and down and walked over to a small closet

"_This is the only female uniform we have in stock, seeing as we have very few female marines aboard this vessel_" he said in a haughty voice
"Fine i'll take it" Tsubaki said in a slightly annoyed tone
"Give me one of the male jackets for a taller man also" Tsubaki said
"_Why do you want one?_" he man asked drawing his fingers along the side of his jaw
"Lt. Smirnov asked me to get him a new one because he burnt his old one while he was ironing it this morning" Tsubaki said with mock rage on her voice

The man wasn't Intimidated by her at all, he walked to another closet and took out a long jacket and threw it at her.

"I'll have to speak to Captain Garrick about how I was treated here" she said in a nonchalant voice

The man's face went white, tsubaki knew no one would go back to ask Garrick any questions, she also knew that most people weren't crazy enough to use is name in threats less it get back to him.

"_My apologies_" he said sweetly 
"_Is there anything else you need?_"
"That is all" Tsubaki said with a smile
"Now to get to work with this stuff" Tsubaki said with a smile

*BD, Ground Level*

Nicobi wandered around the confusion in his Rhino form, it was certainly easier to walk on four legs than two. He caught sight of Mathias lying in the snow

"Matt!" he exclaimed

He tromped over to him and turned to his human form and helped him to his feet

"You seem to be pretty messed up" He said tiredly
"Yea I had a bit of a rough fight, but I won" Mathias said smiling
"Lets look for Eddy and the others" Nicobi said as he turned back to his Rhino form 
"Get on my back" Nicobi said

*Lintu Island*

"OK guys this is your first mission without me"
"Don't disappoint me" Dane said seriously
"Shan is in charge" Dane said
"I'll make sure he doesn't do anything stupid" Shan said oozing authority
"I'll make sure this weakling here doesn't die" Shane said proudly
"All you are to do is find their hide out, and take them to the marine outpost"
"Nothing flashy" Dane said in his normal monotone
"Got it" Shan said
"Lets go" Shane said 
"We need to get supplies first you looser" 
"Shingu island is one day's travel by boat" Shan said as she ran ahead of him
"Who you callin a looser looser" Shane said as the ran out of the monastery gate
"You sure about this Dane" Suun asked
"Yes, they had to do one without me eventually"
"Lets get to work" Dane said
"Right" Suun said as he pulled a sword from his staff and threw the lengh of staff to the ground.
"Lets get to work" Suun said as he assumed his stance


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Onboard The Dark Justice....*

Prince sits at a table in the mess hall surrounded by enlistedmen and a few ensigns. Most of them are drunk, and Prince is the drunkest of all.

"I'm tellin you guysh," He says, waving his hands for emphasis, "that the marinesh have gone to hell. Dere ushed to be a day where dere wash shome resphect....real reshpect for shomeone in dish uniform. And I *hic* I regret the day that we losht dat." He downed another beer. "I mean look at ush! Garrick in command, and some *hic* soemone like _Clemensh_" He spat the name out like it was a curse, "Hish shecond we got a homo-homoshidal maniac runnin around killin ush fer fun, and the be- *hic* beer ishn't even that good." Suddenly Prince begins to throw up on the floor. "The marinesh have become a big shithole, I tell ya. A real...real..."

*With Kent....*

Kent sped along the waves, a small logpost pointing him towards his friends. He frowned and looked out over the ocean. It had been several days since he had left the island, and he was beggining to get restless. He had no idea where his crew had gone, or what had happened to them. With any luck, they had survived the turtle hunters and gotten away....preferably with Shelly in tow. Kent waited.

Eventually, a dark form appeared in the horizon. Kent looked at it with growing excitement. He paced across the Wave Skimmer restlessly, growing more and more impatient. Finally he settled down for a nap.

*Wham!*

Kent was slammed suddenly into a snowbank. With skill gained from countless hours of practice, he managed to roll up and away...straight into a tree. He frowned and rubbed the new knot on his head, checking the logpost again. It pointed vaugley off to his right, and Kent began to walk towards the captured _Pirate's Dream_.

"Now that is a nice ship." The marine said causually, sipping hot coffee and observing the ex-noble's vessel.

"It sure is," the other agreed, blowing on his hands. They sat in a cove far removed from the prison, and word of the riot had not yet reached them. "And I'll bet that there are some pretty expensive valuables in there." He added, shooting his partner a grin. The other marine. "I'll bet you're right. we should make sure the ship isn't booby trapped, and remove any suspicious objects I-"

Kent appeared right in front of the man's face and slammed a fist into his stomach. The marine doubled over and was sent flying by a kick.

"HYAAA!" The other marine shouted, swinging his swod at Kent. But the captain was already gone, and before the marine knew it there was a finger through his chest.

"Shigan. Neat stuff." Kent commented, stepping over the unconscious marines and onto his ship. "KAYA! JORMA! FLYNN! PANDA! GHOST DUDE! FILLERS!!!" He shouted. No reply. "Where are they?" He asked himself, looking around. The Blade Pirates weren't anywhere to be found.

"HURRY KAYA THEY"RE RIGHT BEHIND US!" Came a voice. Jorma ran full pelt into Kent as he tried to board the boat. He blinked once and peered at his friend quizzically. "Kent?"

"Jorma!" Kent said excitedly, pulling the sniper into a bearhug. Suddenly Kay tumbled over the railing. 

"Kent?" She asked in astonishment. "Where have you been?" She galnced over the side of the boat and cursed. "They're coming, fast. Kent, you up for a fight?" Kent shot her a hurt expression, and Kaya grinned. "Oh yeah. Ass kicking time."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

_*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*_
Helen races down a spiraling staircase that leads to the base level of the North Mountain. She stops to look out of a large carved out hole in the wall to get her bearings, sticking her head out into the cold and looking down at the ground. Helen can actually see three figures at the bottom. Two seem to be fighting it out while another runs away like a bat out of hell. 

"I wonder who they are?" She can't quite make them out from her height but she can tell that they aren't her nakama. The swordswoman shrugs, well who ever they are, if they know whats good for them they'll keep running, she thinks to herself. 

She leans away from the makeshift window to continue her search but one of the figures down below throws an object at the base of the mountain and a loud explosion rings out. Suddenly the entire staircase that Helen is in shakes violently and the walls crumble. Helen trips off balance and falls through the hole, plunging almost 1,000 feet towards the frozen ground. 

Meanwhile down below Flynn speeds away from Commander Scotts as Usagi engages him. "Good job First Mate Usagi, you handle him while I get our boat back!!!" he exclaims. 

Usagi keeps Scotts at bay with his Bamboo staff, "Oh great thanks CAP!!"  Usagi growls, ducking a dynamite stick thrown by Scotts. "And since when am I the first mate?!" 

Flynn is about to tell the Panda that he's demoted for insubordination, however Scotts dynamite attack hits the mountain wall, exploding in a massive fireball. The base of the mountain shakes causing snow to fall down in waves from the top. 

"Shit its an avalanche!!!" Flynn screams. He looks up at the sky, his eyes widening at the mounds of snow but then his gaze zooms in on something falling within the snow, it looks like a Human being. 

"What in the name of Oda, Kishi, and Kubo...." Flynn mutters.

*BABLAM!!*

The snow rains over Flynn, Usagi, and Scotts, also something heavy hits Flynn over the head before he's buried under feet of snow and ice. A minute later Usagi pops his head out of the snow and shakes his furry head. "FLYNN!!" he yells. 

Flynn pops out of the snow in front of Usagi a second later, "THERE REALLY IS A SANTA CLAUS!!!" he screams joyously. In his arms he holds an unconscious blond haired woman, she looks injured and there's a sword strapped to her belt. 

"Where did she come from?!" Usagi asks in disbelief. 

Flynn smiles eagerly the way he does just before he steals someones treasure or wallet. "I think its obvious don't you," he responds matter of factly. "I prayed every night to Oda before I went to bed to send me the women of my dreams. You know preferably six foot tall, long silky hair, a nice rack...." he eyes Helen's chest which is not quite up to his standards but why quibble, and well she does look like she just got beaten half way to hell however her beauty is still quite evident. 

Usagi scratches his fury chin curiously, "I don't know she's probably an escaped prisoner...also look at her sword, that's no ordinary weapon."

Flynn shrugs in response, "I also prayed that she be a badass warrior chick who could fight for me while I counted my money. PRAISE BE ODA!!! DREAMS DO COME TRUE," he shouts at the blue sky with joy. 

*SLAP!*

"Unhand me you pervert!" Helen yells, slapping Flynn so hard across the face he spins around in the air and faceplants into the snow. Helen gets back to her feet and quickly draws her sword, eyeing both Flynn and Usagi with caution. She does a double take at Usagi of course and assumes that is either the worlds best Panda costume or that he's a zoan of some sort.

"Who are you two?!" she demands. 

Usagi looks at her apologetically and raises both his furry paws at her to show that he means her no harm. "My name is Usagi and this idiot is Flynn. We're Pirates who sailed here accidentally. We're just trying to get to our ship and escape." 

Helen nods with recognition, remembering that Pirate ship that had been captured by the Marine vessels. "Oh so you're...."

Suddenly Flynn jumps to his feet and and points a demading finger at Helen, "Hey you belong to me now, Legs," his nickname for Helen which he just came up with on the spot, he's very proud of his naming skills. "Oda gave you to me fair and square. It's in my contract! Any pretty lady that falls out of the sky and falls into my arms automatically belongs to me."

A nerve twitches on Helen's forehead and she eyes him with a menacing intent. She's about to render Flynn the worst beating of his life but then the snow around them rumbles and explodes outwards. 

Scotts springs out of the snow and lands in front of the quarreling Pirates, "Now where were we!?" 

Flynn pushes Helen at Scotts, "Go my warrior princess, defeat that man for your master!!"  A second later Flynn ends up unconscious on the ground, dreaming about women and money falling out of the sky. 

"I'M NOT CARRYING YOU BACK TO THE SHIP!!!" Usagi yells at Flynn.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 25, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki opens the door to her room and throws all the clothes on the bed. 

"What's all that? Not more things for me to iron I hope" Karl asked
"My uniform" 
"Lt Commander said to be battle ready" Tsubaki said
"I can't fight without a marine uniform" she said as she rummaged through her chest of things. 
"What are you looking for?" Karl asked
"My sewing stuff" Tsubaki said over her shoulder
"You can sew?" Karl asked in amazement
"Yea I can do lots of stuff" 
"My mom made dresses and stuff for villagers in her spare time"
"I can't make dresses, but I know enough to alter garments" she said offhandedly

She finally found what she was looking for

"Found it"
"Come help me please" she said with a smile

She opened the small tin and pulled a tape measure out, 

"I'll need you to take a few measurements" Tsubaki said as she pulled the tape measure taut.

*Lintu Island*

"Come ooooonnnnnn" Shane said as he jumped on the boat
"I'm coming, Jeez"
"I am just checking off the things on the list" Shan said with a pen and paper in her hand
"Everything is here" Shane said in an impatient voice
"OK everything is here" Shan said with a content voice

Shane just looked at her with his mouth hanging open

"Lets get ready to sail" Shan said with an authoritative tone
"YES SIR!!!" Shane said saluting her mockingly
"Dane said I was in charge OK"
"I know, I was there" he said with a smile
"Can you be serious for a second?"
"I can be serious for hours at a time" Shane said proudly
"Well lets see if you really can" Shan said
"I dare you to be serious until we reach to Shingu Island" Shan said with her arms folded

He eyes her up and down, he knew if he took her up on the dare and succeeded she'd have to take the next dare he offered up

"Done" he said confidently

He ran about the boat pulling up the anchor adjusting the sails, Shan had the navigational skills, she plot a course and they were off.

Back at the Monastery

Dane dodged an attack and pulled his Tanto out with lightning quickness to block a downward slash from Suun

"This is the first time i've seen you use slashing attacks" Dane said sounding a bit winded

Suun hopped back a few steps and Dane replaced the Tanto with a quick movement. He made an upward slashing movement and a downward slashing movement and transparent slashes flew forth in an X formation Dane was a little sluggish in reacting but his instinct took over and he made a slashing motion with the odatchi and seemingly dispersed the attack

"Good" Suun said
"It's time you finally realized you were using a sword"
"What do you mean?" Dane said
"You use that Odatchi like a spear" Suun said
"If all you use are atabbing attacks with it then you aren't utilizing the whole weapon" Suun said
"The sword is too long to properly use slashing attacks" Dane said
"I'm using the strenth of the weapon" he said as he looked down at the sword
"I'm not telling you to stop using stabbing attacks son"
"I'm telling you to use slashing attacks in addition to the one's you've mastered already"
"We'll start with these"

Suun demonstrated four movements starting from Dane's usual fighting stance, an upward slash into a downward slash into a right to left slash followed by a left to right slash. I want you to practice those. 

"Do them one at a time at first, then I want to you start chaining them" Suun said as he bent to pick up his staff
"Where are you going?" Dane said looking at him
"To get some tea"
"Get busy son" Suun said as he walked off into the main building

Dane looked at him go then he took off his jacket and hung it from the tree. He made some space for himself and began his training.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2009)

Rex Vs Kakon- 

"Are you scared?" Kakon asked him. "Do you fear you will not leave this island?" He grinned. "Nah, I don't be fearin dat." Rex smiled. "I've come ta be expectin it considerin the nature of da song." Kakon's right eye twitched. "You... wish to find the song!?" Rex smirked. "Like we would allow you pirates to get ahold of such a powerful weapon!" he kicked this time, twenty feet stretching towards Rex. "Let's be seein if i can't recreate that feat." He chuckled at his pun and swung at one of Kakon's feet, knocking it away. "I see..." He nodded and began to preform a chord, using G minor, Major and A major. "GUH!" Kakon's feet were knocked away, he quickly pulled them back to normal. 

"I can be tellin ya, I've seen through your attack." He smiled. "What.. are you talking about!?" Kakon grumbles. "Yer' roots be movin at high speed, given em force. But they be havin no weight behin em. sure, a punch at high speed will be hurtin. But without much weight behind the punch, ya can be knocked away." He held up his guitar. "Ya just be needin more weight to make it go away." Kakon's eye twitched again. "SO WHAT IF YOU SAW THROUGH IT!" he released a wave of hands and feet. "I JUST NEED TO INCREASE THE NUMBER AND IT'S OVER FOR YOU!" 

Rex sighed, This guy wasn't quite getting at what he was trying to explain. Then again, Rex wasn't sure either what he was talking about... so he would have to show Kakon. "Even though it be tirin as hell." Rex sighed and used Song of misery to begin knocking away hands and feet, causing them to start wrapping around other hands and feet and tieing Kakon's limbs into a knot. "GRAH!!!!" Kakon screamed and the limbs returned to his body. "That's it..." He dug his feet and hands into the ground. "I was going easy on you. But now." Rex could see his arms and legs moving in an odd way, like they were wiggling. 

"I'll show you, what the root root fruits true power is." His body soon sunk into the earth. "hmm?" Rex looked around a bit confused. "I suppose you didn't know. but i am the head of the elite group of CP9." Rex blinked. "I woulda though vice leader.. maybe co-captain.. or man who be in charge of certain things." the ground began to shake. "LEADER!! LEADER!! I'M THE LEADER!" Kakon's voice echoes in a rage. "AND I'LL SHOW YOU HOW I BECAME THE LEADER!!!" 

Fists, feet and even heads bursts from the ground in massive number, making the island look like it was filled with hand-trees. "Creepy." Rex blinked. "Root Forest Fortress!" Rex sweatdropped. "So this be yer only named attack then?" He wanted to laugh, but the name was just pathetic. "Don't mock my attack!" the heads shout at once. "NOW DIE!" hands, feet and heads sprouted from the tall limbs and rocketed towards Rex's location. 

He flipped back and avoided a nasty headbut, An arm crashes into the ground near him and begins to rip up the grass till it reaches Rex. "Heh, I'll just be knockin-" Before he can finish his thought another hand comes from out of the ground, grabbing his neck and pulling him into the air. "GUH!" It then curves and brings him towards the ground. The other hands and feet join in, punching Rex's body as he falls. "GUH!" Finally Rex is slammed into the ground. 

Stuck in a crater, twenty fists slam into Rex's body, They pull back and hit him again, then the feet, then the heads. A never ending wave of bashes and crashes. While Rex struggles to breathe and survive the hits, he notices something odd. It's Kakon's head, but unlike the others, it's resting just above the ground. Rex tried to think, Why is the head there? It made no sense! his limbs all spread out... Spread out from a central place... "That's it..." Rex laughed. "A second weakness!" He grabbed what he would assume was the wrist of the arm holding him. 

"I'll be seein yah!" Rex bites down as hard as he can "GUAH!" the hand let's go and the limbs stop attacking for a moment. Rex quickly gets to his feet and takes his guitar with him. His aim was the head laying on the ground. "He's bein a bit too cocky!" Rex smiked running just infront of a barrage of fits, feet and heads. A few attacks come from infront, Rex jumps and ducks under the limbs like he's in some sort of bizzare hurdle. 

"DIE!!!" more and more hands crash into the ground infront and behind Rex. But he has one Drive. "I'll be takin that head of yers!" Rex holds his guitar up. "FOUR!!" he swings forward, hard and fast as he can. The edge of the guitar making contact with Kakon's jaw, at that moment the limbs began to retract as his body flew out from the ground. "It's... all over.. mate..." Rex's body was drenched in sweat, bloodied from the assault and bruised both phyiscally and spiritually, as his best bottle of rum was destroyed in the scuffle. 

"Now then." He walked slowly over to his captains location. "gotta.... help cap..." He chuckled as the world began to spin around him. "Oh... that's interestin..." Crack.. Rex turned around, he could see the ground cracking where Kakon's roots had come out of. "Eh?" large chunks began collapsing into the ground. "OI!! CAP!!" Rex ran for his captain, the collapsing was getting close to him. "SHIT!" He jumps to the side as the crack speeds forward, closing in on Jason. "DAMN IT!" Rex tries to pick of the pace but his bod wont go any faster. "This is... the limit!?" Rex thought to himself as Jason's body was sucked into the crack. "I WON'T BE ALLOWIN IT!" He released a bundle of string that caught Jason's wrist. "Don't... be goin... down now.. cap.." 

He struggled to Keep Jason up. "My body.. really is at it's limits..." He laughed, his feet slipping out from under him. "Guess... we'll be goin together cap..." his legs gave out and he too fell into the hole. "WAIT!!" Anna jumped in behind him, having watched the entire event but never speaking as it would have been too annoying to write.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 25, 2009)

Archam Asylum, Bitto VS Sam and Candy

Bitto's strength had increased trough drinking Candy's blood.Consuming the blood of those that had devil fruit powers gave him a strength boost.A side effect of eating the Flea Zoan fruit, the other side effect being a liking for blood and having the appropriate tools to suck out the scarlet fluid.

This hybrid form normally gave him a speed boost but the downside of drinking blood to increase his strength was that it increased his weight to an equal or even higher degree.Sam noticed this right away and was fast enough to roll out of the way of Bitto's punches.He kept firing but the bullets just ricocheted off the bulging muscles and hardened skin of Bitto.The director was smart enough to defend the soft tissue areas that wouldn't block the bullets though.

Sam was forced to pull out the big guns, well in this case the big gun, the Biohazard.The large caliber revolver's recoil sent him stumbling back even while he was using the Weaver stance to improve his stability but the dug itself deep into Bitto's shoulder, the man gritted his teeth."Let me get that annoying toy away from you."His base speed may have gone down but a jump could launch him like a rocket.

He collided into Sam, the bullet missing it's mark by a mile because of this.This would actually save Sam's life.Let's follow the path of the bullet while Sam get's the crap beat out of him.

With the bullet

First a wall, then another, before a metal plate made it's alter it's path.A slight downwards angle was given to it's path.After one final wall it finally met the cold air of open sea.It raced above the waters of the Grand Line, slowly getting closer to the salty liquid until it met more resistance.Wood, fairly high grade at that, it would crash trough walls and decks and then crashed trough a ham, the plate it had been sitting on, before flattening against the armor plate of samurai armor boots."Nani?"

"Did my ham just get shot?"The living legend, Black Star asked."Well I'm sure it didn't suffer."His rest friend, Kira B. Yamato commented dryly."Maybe we should be more concerned about someone who's actually...."He was going to 'someone who _is _ alive but he wasn't sure the term alive would be appropriate her.

"I think I just got shot in the foot."A heavy voice spoke up, the armor was inspected which confirmed it."Some fucker actually shot me in the foot."It was literally his (Well he was a she but she wasn't telling it to the guys since they were the oldfashioned type of Nihonese, women had no place on the battlefield according to them and the natural voice made her appear as a man) foot, the Devil Fruit she ate allowed her to step out of her physical body and become a spirit capable of possessing inanimate objects.The loss of her body resulted in it remaining in it's coma like state while she was forced to inhabit a samurai armor or else dissipate into nothingness.

"I'm going to find the guy that did this and bash his skull in."He stormed off, not bothering to open the door and instead kicked it in and rushed up the stairs."......Why does he keep doing that, we spent half of our money on materials to fix whatever he keeps breaking on this ship."

On deck Black could spot a floating building, it was a misty night but he could just barely make it out.He jumped over board, in the direction of the asylum and the foot he pushed off with ignited.His clothing protected trough the standard DF rule that whatever the user wears gain the same protection the user has"Ryuusei Meteoroid!"The technique allowed him to defy gravity, at the same time avoiding a watery grave, and sent him flying toward the Asylum and eventually trough several walls.

Finally on board he picked up an unconscious guard, intending to gain information from the man but the sounds of gunfire told him he needed to look the floor up from here."Ryuusei Meteoroid!"He crashed trough the ceiling, two rockhard fists caught Bitto square in the jaw."The director was knocked off his feet.The fact that Black was stronger then both Candy and Sam wasn't the only reason why his punch did affect Bitto as much as it did, he alsoextra density and weight behind his punch.Not to forget the surprise factor.

"Who the fuck just shot my ham?"Black yelled out.A battered and exhausted Sam was surprised by this development, he shot a glance at the large revolver in his hand,then looked over to Black and then finally Bitto."He did."Sam lied.He didn't expect to get away with it, no one was that stupid.

"You bastard!"Black bought it though, Sam would've facepalmed if he had the strength for it.Instead he just let out a relief sigh.Black shot off towards the stunned Bitto and launched a flurry of punches and finished off with a kick that lifted Bitto a few feet off the ground."Ryuusei Striker!"He jumped up in the air, slightly above Bitto and then used a kick given a boost by his DF powers.

The flaming foot bashed into Bitto's stomach and sent the director crashing trough the floor, then the next and he kept on tunneling trough whatever obstructed his path.The strength of Sam's kick combined with the immense weight of Bitto's suped up hybrid form made him crash trough every floor of the asylum until he finally sunk.It also caused the structure to take up water.

"Aren't you that guy that killed that president?"Sam wasn't sure what the man's intentions were but he just nodded."Epic dude, you got my respect."Sam was postively surprised by this, whoever this guy was may not be the brightest bulb in the store but he sure as hell can kick some ass."Could you do me a favor?, help me carry my friend out of here and find some transportation." 

"Not needed, you can hitch a ride with us, I wanna hear all about that president deal."Black picked up Sam, swung him over his shoulder and did the same with Candy over the other shoulder.He kicked in several walls until he had reached the outer wall positioned in front of his ship.One finaly "Ryuusei Meteoroid!"Sent them flying over to the ship.When they landed safely on deck Kira went to treat their wounds.

"This is that one guy from Eastwood, the one that killed that moron of a president."The president was well known even outside of Eastwood, the reasons differed but most tended to dislike him.He had this air of ineptitude about him.Besides most Nihonese could appreciate rebellion against a form authority.Their President Buck was Rear Admiral Don K. Kong. It was the goal of ever Nihonese rebel to oneday become strong enough to defeat the personification of Nihon's oppression.

"Allow me to introduce, Kira B. Yamato, my first mate and doctor."Kira gave a small salute before continuing his work."And this here is my second mate and helmsman, Musha Gundam."The lifeless suit of armor creeped him out, especially when it extended a hand."Eh.....Pleased to meet you guys....So uh do you have a Den Den Mushi I can use to contact the rest of my crew."Their ship had one but sadly this one didn't"No, but we're like 20 minutes away from the nearest island, especially with these currents so you could contact your crew there."Kira replied.And so the group headed for Alucard isle while the Archam Asylum sank, taking all of it's patients and staff with it.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 25, 2009)

*Lintu Island
*
Dane stood in the rain, he hoped that Shan and Shane had left port before the rain suddenly came down. He continued to practice in the rain as Suun stood under the awning of the main building watching him. 

"It's getting dark" 
"Come inside and dry off" Suun said

Dane walked over and Suun handed him a towel. He wiped his sword and sheath then sheath it. 

"That was for you" Suun said with a smile

Dane used the cloth to dry his hair and his body

"Lets have dinner, it's already prepared"
"We can talk while you eat"

Dane nodded they walked inside and Dane went to his room and changed. He and the twins had permanent rooms at the monastery. They thankfully hadn't gotten many orphans in a while so quite a few of the rooms were un occupied. He went back down and he ate with the monks of the monastery

"Are you getting accustomed to the movements?" Suun asked
"Little by little" 
"I must say it does broaden the range of my attacks" 
"You feel more comfortable now right?" Suun said
"Definitely, everything feels a lot more fluid" 
"Good" Suun said
"Think about what you do currently, and what you will be able to do tonight as you rest" Suun said

Dane nodded

Meanwhile with Shan and Shane

They sat in a room as rain beat down on the roof of the cabin. The boat rocked gently, thankfully it wasn't very windy. Shan seemed to be modifying a metal plated glove. There was a single small plate in the palm of the glove and a plate on the back. Shane was reading a book with a candle next to him.

"What's that you're reading there" Shan asked
"A book about the properties of bone and the bones in the human body"
"Grandfather gave it to me" he said as he turned the page
"Your power is pretty cool, I am kinda jealous" Shan said looking at her brother
"Well, next fruit we come across you get to eat it" Shane said closing the book
"I can't just eat it" Shan said
"Some of those powers are dangerous" Shan said
"I'll lend you my encyclopedia" Shane said smartly
"We are even" he said with a smile
"You won't be able to beat me with out powering up" he said his smile widening
"Fruits are super rare" Shan said
"I doubt we'll ever see another one in our lifetime" she said as she pulled the glove on
"What's that you working on there" Shane said curiously
"Glove with metal plates so I can deflect weapon strikes with my hands" she said smiling
"I'll beat you without powering up" she said defiantly

Shane raised a hand and pointed a finger at her and a bone bullet shot out his index finger tip and she bat it away with her hand with a loud clank

"It works like a charm" she said rubbing her hand under the glove
"I might need to pad it though, that still hurt" 

Shane nodded and opened his book back

"Don't get to comfortable"
"We'll be close enough to swim in 2 minutes" she said offhandedly
"Swim?" Shane asked with a cocked eyebrow
"Oh I forgot you became useless" Shan said maliciously 
"We'll have to go all the way up on to the shore" 
"Shingu doesn't have a dock" Shan said
"Lets get ready" She said
"Lets put on our serious faces" she said clapping her hands together with a clink
"OK Dane" Shane said with a sarcastic laugh
"It sounds much cooler when he says it" she admitted as he got to her feet

The island was in sight it was almost pitch black the lights of the island were the only thing that allowed them to know it was in front of them.

*Arathai Basin*

"_Guys, I need some time alone_" Dreyri said as they walked into the bar
"*Jitters?*" Smirnov asked in a jovial tone
"_Hell no ole man_" Dreyri said as he turned around and walked away
"What's up with him?" Simo asked
"*It's not like him to be nervous*" Smirnov said as he looked at him go
"Did you feel the sword flare up when he did the attack?" Marc asked Smirnov as the others filed into the bar
"*I felt a lot of killing intent from the ring*" Smirnov said
"*Your sense is more acute than mine*" Smirnov said
"I felt most of it from two sources" Marc said
"The sword and the woman with the katana and wakizashi"

Smirnov nodded as Dreyri disappeared into the crowded street

"Anyways, lets get some food and get fucked up" Marc said his aura changing immediately
"*Always a good plan*" Smirnov said as the both walked into the bar


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2009)

"Urgh..." Rex rubbed his head and looked up at the distant sky. "We fell quite a ways..." he chuckled to himself. "Just.. how long have i been out.." He slowly got up. "GUH!" Falling to his knees he stops himself from hitting the ground by putting out his hands. "Seems... tha battle with that freak be havin some nasty side effects.." He looked around, seems he fell into an underground tunnel system. "Now.. where's cap." He sat down and tried to get a better look, there wasn't much light down where he was. 

He noticed a bloodied hand sticking out from under a pile of rock. "CAP!" He tried to crawl to him but the pain in his legs was too much. Even his arms had slowly begun to give out on him. "Damn it..." He fell flat onto the ground. "Clan up~ Clean up~" Annalisa stood utop the rubble singing. "Everybody~ Everywhere~ Clean up~ Clean up~" She cheered, her voice seemed to fill the chunks of earth with life and they began to roll away off Jason. "Everybody~ do your share~" she continued as more and more rocks rolled to the side and revealed Jason's bloody body. 

"There we go~" she smiled. "W..what did you do...!?" Rex was shocked to say the least. "I used my devil fruit to clean up~" She smiled. "I told you~ i can bring songs to life~ So i used the clean up song~" Rex truly was amazed at this girls powers. "But, I only used a little bit~ if i use too much i pass out." she laughed and rubbed the back of her head. "I... i see..." Rex laughed. The girls voice was suprisingly angelic when she sang, not like that of a little girls at all... Was it the devil fruit?

Annalisa looked Jason over, he seemed to be missing large sections of skin and was bleeding from all over. "hmm~" she rubbed her chin. "I used to wish that I could rewrite history~" She started to sing again. "I used to dream that each mistake could be erased~ Then I could just pretend~ I never knew the me back then~" A strange aura enveloped Jason. "I used to pray that You would take this shame away~ Hide all the evidence of who I've been ~ But it's the memory of~ The place You brought me from~
That keeps me on my knees~ And even though I'm free~"


Jason's wounds began to close up. "Heal the wound but leave the scar~
A reminder of how merciful You are~ I am broken, torn apart~
Take the pieces of this heart~ And heal the wound but leave the scar~" Jason's wounds were soon completely closed, no sign of battle left on his body. "Urgh..." He rubbed his head. "there~ all better~" Anna laughed. "But, don't think your fully healed~" she pouted. "I only healed a littttlleeee bit~" she held up her finger and thumb making the smallest space between then possible. "I.. i see..." Jason chuckled and gripped his stomach. "GUH! it.. it hurts..." Rex laughed. "Cap... you really are messed up." Jason couldn't help but force a pained smile.

Elsewhere-

"I see.... they survived..." the leader of this new Ciphor pol sat down in his chair. "Shall we eliminate them sir?" A man with long flowing silver hair and a white suit bowed to the man in the chair. "No." He clasped his hands together and rested his chin on them. "I believe.. They are looking where we've yet to look. Catacombs under the island, i never suspected it. Have Ghost continue to track their movements. We'll steal back the girl and the song in one fell swoop." He smiled. "Aye sir, But i must say, it seems you've calmed down even though the situation has gotten worse." 

The man in the chair nodded. "Indeed i have calmed down." the CP3 member who always burst in to deliver his boss the news lay on the ground cut in half. "I finally got rid of the bug that kept breaking my peace."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol....*
Scotts kicks at Helen, Usagi, and the sleeping beauty, Flynn, from long range. *"Boom Foot!"* he yells, his foot comes off and flies at them like a bomb, another foot growing back to replace the original. 

"He's a bomb man!!" Usagi warns as he dives away. Helen quickly scoops up Flynn under her left arm and leaps away. The swordwoman feels so drained and beatdown that she can barely lift him but she forces her body to listen. She honestly feels like leaving the dumb loudmouth there for what he just did to her but she could never think of letting another person die if she can help it. 

Scotts foot explodes hurling Helen across the ground and she lands ontop of Flynn with her chest in his face. Flynn awakens suddenly and opens his eyes. "Wow your chest is just perfect for keeping my face warm from the cold. It's even better then wearing a skimask..." he mutters contentedly.  

Helen looks at him and smiles, "You have such a way with words, oh it just gets me all hot and bothered...." she tells him, clearly not meaning it. 

"REALLY?!?" Flynn asks her hopefully. 

*BLAM!*

Helen headbutts him in the face and Flynn yells in pain. "OW! WHAT DID I SAY!?!?!?" he yells at her. 

"WATCH OUT!!" Usagi growls as he appears over them and pushes them out of the way. Scotts hurls a sizzling bomb at them out of his chest and it explodes. Usagi catches the brunt of the blast and is knocked off his feet. The giant Panda slides across his back and comes to a stop. "You're welcome," he mutters at Helen and Flynn with a cough, black smoke coming out of his muzzle. 

Helen tries to get back to her feet but can only manage to get to one knee. She's in no shape to fight a high level Marine after receiving so many injuries against Akami and by the looks of it this Flynn character is a weakling who lets others fight for him. 

Scotts yawns as he advances on them, "I really want to take a nap so I think we should just end this don't you?" he asks them. The Marine prepares an attack to finish them. Suddenly the walls of the tower above them start to shake and something fast moving bashes out out of the stone wall above them, raining down jagged debris over Scotts. The Marine looks up with horror as something round with spikes and a body falls towards him. *BLAM!* They hit him over the head, like a ton of bricks.  

A man with dozens of needles sticking out of his body lays on his back over the unconscious Scotts....
*Mack the Knife
Chief Guard of the Eastern Mountain*

"Ooooooooh my back!" cries a familiar voice from within the spiked ball. It uncurls revealing an out of breath porcupine man, more specifically Doctor Zachary Willoby. The old man reverts back to his Human form, his clothes are shredded because of the pinquills that emerge from the transformation. 

"WILLOBY!" Helen exclaims.  

He smiles at Helen and lays his head back on the snow, "I just popped by for a housecall. How ya feeling?" he asks Helen with a chuckle. "Ow that hurts," he exclaims and stops laughing.

Flynn shakes his head, with disappointment. He was expecting a tall tan skinned beauty with full red lips to fall out of the sky this time. "Yeah sorry but I didn't ask Oda for old Porcupine dudes. Do you have a daughter....er..." he suddenly realizes the guy must be like a hundred and that his daughter would thusly be like 60. 

"Um I meant  grandaughter...."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 25, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Hey bartender you fucking looking at me funny? Marc slurred his rum sloshing about in his glass as his hand windmilled about the place. Tetra readied herself to put Marc in a headlock but luckily today's bartender was female and laughed at Marc's drunken display. *"A toast"* Smirnov roared to the approval of his crew mates. "To us reaching this far safely" Tetra said raising her glass. "To us kicking some serious marine ass along the way" Fire roared her glass shooting up to knock against Tetra's. Tetra nudged Wesley and he came from his world long enough to make a toast. "Wesley would like to toast freedom" he said raising his glass. "To our continued success in this tournament" Simo said his glass joining the fray. *"To The Black Sword"* Smirnov said toasting the ship. "To my crew" Marc roared his nakama erupting into loud ruckus cheers. 

"Akawana is missing again along with Hawthorne" Marc said as Tetra supported him back to the inn. "Oh yeah you are right" Tetra said pretending she hadn't noticed and relished every moment of Akawana's absence. "Works for me" Fire said shrugging her shoulders and throwing her room door open. Marc raised his hand to open the door but Tetra quickly threw the door open and shoved him through it before he could blast it off its hinges. "NOOOOOO!" Marc screamed as Tetra forced him into the shower to bathe his scream cut short as the door shut with a snap.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 25, 2009)

*Arathai Basin
*
Dreyri got out of the town and found a small plateau where he could be a lone. He pulled Moongarm from it's sheath and slammed it into the ground and sat cross legged in front the sword

"_What's going on with you?_" Dreyri asked the sword
"_What was all that shit today?_" Dreryri asked getting to his feet
"_I'm the boss here_"
"_You do what command you to do_" He screamed spit flying from his mouth
"_You think i'm getting weak because I haven't killed anyone in months_"
"_You are thirsty_" Dreyri said as he sat back down the sword glowed with red light
"_Tomorrow you will feast then_" Dreyri said and he pulled the sword free and sheath it

He hopped back down the cliff hopping on rocks, a particularly big rock appeared in front of him he jumped into the air and pulled Moongarm from it's sheath and rent the rock in two clean pieces

"_You know the only way you get what you want is to be in my hands_" Dreyri said with a smile as he landed and put the sword in it's sheath.

He walked off toward the town, his stomach was grumbling loudly

"_I think I understand how you feel_" he said softly to himself
"_I get grumpy when i'm hungry too_" Dreyri said as he picked up his speed 
"_Imma join the others and get something to eat_" he said loudly as he ran toward the town

He reached their normal spot but the rest of the crew was already gone. He ordered dinner and a bottle of rum, The bar tender was a nice womanand she wrapped up the food for him.

"They already left ya kno"
"Ya capin was right sloshed"

Dreyri laughed and headed back to the Inn, he snuck into his room and found Simo out cold on the bed. He sat on his bed and ate the two chickens, he thought about the 3 opponents left. He just left eh bottle of rum and lay on teh bed

"_I'm ready_" he said and sleep took him


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*
Usagi gets to his feet and looks at the injured Helen and Willoby. They probably won't last long walking through this frozen wasteland he thinks. 

He sighs and goes onto all four paws. He normally hates doing this since he considers it demeaning, feeling almost like a pack mule. However he puts these feelings of inadequacy aside and focuses on helping people who genuinely need it. 

"Hop on my back. I'll carry you guys," he tells both Helen and Willoby. 

Willoby looks at Usagi and smiles, "God damn boy you're one of the Great Panda's from Panda Island in the New World, aren't you?!"

Usagi raises a curious eyebrow at Willoby's question, "Yes I am....are you familiar with it?" he asks with interest. Usagi has no memory of his time there and he's met no one of his kind. 

"Heh, familiar? I've been there! It was a long time ago," Willoby remarks as Helen helps him onto Usagi's back, then she hops on. 

"We need to speak some more then. I'd like to know more about my kind," Usagi replies. He starts to pad along the icy ground. 

"OI! WHAT ABOUT ME FURBALL?!" Flynn yells with his arms crossed. 

Usagi stops and turns his head towards Flynn, "What about you?" Usagi growls. 

Flynn shakes his head obviously, "Well duh! I stubbed my toe and I'd like a ride to!" he demands. *SPLAT!* Helen throws a snowball in his face, but not just any snowball, it has bits of ice and rock dug into it. 

Usagi continues on, "We need to find our respective crews and escape!" he grumbles. 

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
*The Dark Justice* sails into the harbor of Gavurn Island. It's a Summer resort island with many resorts and casinos. A big stop for many tourists to come and have fun or relax. Garrick stands at the bow of the ship with his elite crew. They certainly aren't at the island for a vacation because Absolute Justice never takes a vacation. They are there to punish a group of rogue Marines. 

"Time to smash these rogues!" he grumbles, "I've got Mister big time ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Commodore. The rest of you handle whoever you want!"

Clemens nods. Due to the hot weather she has foregone her white Marine coat and red blazer. She just wears her pants and white dress shirt, unbuttoned just enough to show her cleavage of course.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 25, 2009)

*Gavurn Island
*
The two men sat as a pool side bar at one of the island bigger resorts with drinks with little umbrellas in front of them. One was a large man with long brown hair. His clothes fitting tight showcasing his bulging muscles underneath, the other man is more cleaned up with a goatee and dark glasses with a loose fitted hawaiian shirt and long black jeans.

"Aye baby you want some big lovin?" Len says with raucous laughter

The woman he was speaking to looks at the pair of men and walked off her head held high

"I think you need to be a bit more subtle Len" Kalan said getting to his feet
"Let me show you how it's done"

He approaches a group of women in bikinis sitting at a table

"Good day ladies, my friend and I were sitting over there and we couldn't help but notice how wonderful you looked in those swim suits" he said gesturing to Len who waved
"My friend and I, we were just wondering if you would like to join us for some drinks, on us of course"

The group of girls giggled and got up and walked over to where Len was sitting

"So you honeys like big dick?" Len said grabbing his crotch and getting to his feet

The girls laughed and scampered off with worried looks on their faces

"Fuck Len, you are killing me here" Bramwell said face palming
"I don't know what Jenny sees in you" 

Len shrugged and laughed loudly as a den den Mushi began to ring and Len pulled it out of his shirt pocket

"This is Rokorn" he said his voice toning down his military training kicking in
"Leeeeen duuuuude" a voice came though
"I seee the marine ship like you said brah" 
"Good job O'hara" Len said
"Where are you?"
"Shredding on the south coast maaaan right where you told me to be" Richard answered
"Bramwell i'm going to the meeting place"
"The Thirsty Marine was the name of the bar right" Kalan asked as he looked at a girl walk pass him
"Yea, you wanna come?" Rokorn asked
"No thank you, I think i'll stay here and find a hot chick"
"With you gone it should be a lot easier" Kalan said with a smile as he approached another group of girls
"What ever, these bitches are too skinny anyways, i like me a bitch with some flesh on her" Rokorn said as he walked away from the bar and out of the resort toward the little town near the beach

Mean while in a store near the beach a pair of women are talking in a store, the shorter woman seemed to be measuring the taller one with her hands and pulled a bikini off the rack and thrusting it at her

"Oh cmon Jenny this would look so cute on you, even with those muscular arms and back" Leena said holding up a bikini
"I would prefer to not show off so much of my body Haden"
"You can call me Leena, we are friends" Leena said touching her shoulder
"and we...are...no...longer...marines" she said the last bit slowly as if to stress on it
"I know Leena you don't have to keep reminding me"
"I hope all goes well and we can just disappear, me and Len"

It seemed Leena had stopped listening to her though and she walked off and picked up a pair of earrings

"OH MY ODAAAAAAA look at these earrings"
"How much are these?" she asked the assistant
"Leena i'm going to look for Rokorn" 
"I'll see you later"
"OK Jen Jen, i'll see you back at the resort"

Jenny walked out out of the store and headed back to the Resort

"I hope Len knows what he's doing" she said to herself as she walked back to the resort.

Meanwhile aboard the Dark Justice

Tsubaki walks onto the deck in her uniform which was a long sleeveless marine jacket with the symbol of the marines on the back of it, it dropped just short of her ankles. Underneath that she has on a white skin tight spaghetti strapped tank top with the marine symbol embroidered on the breast and a short white pants stopping just above her knees and sandals. A lot of marines turn to watch her as she approaches the officers. 

"That's not regulation marine kit Seaman Recruit" Karl said in a serious tone
"I need maximum exposure to the sunlight to be more effective with my power" Tsubaki answered like she rehearsed the answer

He handed her a folder, she opened it and looked at the picture and profile of the long haired man in the folder

"Looks like this is what coming late gets me" She said as she closed the folder with a frown


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 25, 2009)

Eric and Tsuka vs Maxi-

Eric looks at the grasshopper man in front of him who is pointing towards the air, "Hey, I'm not teaming up with this guy!" he says refering to the "Eric and Tsuka vs Maxi." Eric sneers, "Like I need to team up with a measly bug to take down one pirate," he says getting ready.

Maxi looks at the two that surround her, "Idiots, good for me..." she says quietly, "What'd you say!" Tsuka shouts, "She said something?" Tsuka's antenna move, "I heard idiots, real funny bitch," she sighs, "It's only true, watch I'll prove my point," she says readying her staff.

"Don't lump me in with that ant!" Eric charges forward, "I'm a grasshopper jackass," he says charging forward as well. She leaps up and causes the two to slam into each other, *"LOOK WHAT YOU DID!"* 

Meanwhile Maxi makes her way to the ships, "Like I said, total idi-" something stops her in her tracks. She looks down and sees a chain wrapped around her leg, "Chains? Really, your fighting style can be used as jewlery..." Tsuka comments, "If it wasn't for my fighting style, she would have gotten away!"  They glare at each other. Eric has already fit this guy among the same standards as pirate scum.

While they glare, Maxi uses the oppertunity to get herself free, "Well, looks like I won't be getting away, not like you two will be a problem anyway." She says waiting for their attacks, *"What?!"* Tsuka charges forward but Eric stays at a distance, "Double Chain Bullet!" he fires a chain out of each of his index fingers, one goes straight for Maxi and the other hits Tsuka in the back of the head, "What the hell!" he shouts as Maxi dodges the attack, "Sorry, it really is hard controlling two at once," he says smugly.

With Derrick-

"Where the hell did everyone go?" he asks, looking around, "Well alright, guess I'll look for our ship," he heads forward but is tripped and falls flat on his face, "Who's there..." he says getting up and taking out his staff.

He quickly turns and defends against two incoming knives as Gowls strikes after coming out of Derrick's shadow, "How did you-?" Gowls holds up a hand, *"Devil Fruit power, is it really so strange by their standards?"* he says, wishing to avoid the lond discussion about his powers. 

Gowls vanishes again and gets a cut on Derrick's side before he could fully dodge, "He's, traveling through my shadow," he looks around defensively, _*"Very good,"*_ he hears his voice and is soon met with Gowls' foot and it sends him tumbling into a group of trees, _*"But that doesn't mean you can beat me,"*_ he says disappearing again and reappearing in Derrick's own shadow.

"Interesting," he says blocking against two daggers being pushed forward by Gowls, "But I've got an ability too," he says transforming and then taking to the sky, "Going through my shadow isn't too helpful now, now is it?" he says looking down at his shadow that he floats above by a good distance, _*"I have other methods,"*_ he says vanishing again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2009)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Garrick stares at Tsubaki out of the corner of his eyes. "Why are you dressed like a whore?" he asks her with a scowl. "You're dressed like a fuckin' teenage girl who's going to the mall..."

Clemens suddenly interjects and smiles at Garrick, "I think she looks quite alright. She's young let her express herself. I remember when I first met you used to wear a tight black tank top with white pants afterall," she tells him with a smirk.  

Tsubaki fights back a chuckle at the image of Garrick that pops into her mind. Garrick glares at Clemens for a second. "Whatever, just do your fucking jobs right!" he growls at his crew. Garrick disembarks the ship and enters the town. He heads towards the bar, _The Thirsty Marine_, to find his quarry. 

"Good hunting everyone, make sure to report to me via den den mushi when you've neutralized your targets," Clemens states. Her bright green eyes glow like emeralds and she melts into a mirror under her feet. 
*
The Great Blizzard Gaol...*
With the warden, his assistant, and the four Chief Guards incapacitated, the prisoners of BD swarm outside the mountain prisons, overwhelming the guards. Many of them run towards the docks trying to secure some kind of boat to escape while others accidentally stray into the man eating Rabbit territory, being devoured en mass. 

Meanwhile Usagi moves along at a brisk pace on all fours, carrying Helen and Willoby along the base of the mountains, trying to find either someone from his crew or the crew that Helen belongs to. Suddenly his nose twitches, "Hmm.....I smell a group of people up ahead," he mutters. "Strange one of them smells like a.....Rhino," he states queerly. 

Helen perks up, "That has to be Nicobi!" she exclaims. 

"Who's Hicobi? Some kind of freaky talking Rhino?" Flynn grumbles. He jogs beside Usagi, still angry that the Panda will not carry hi as well.

Helen rolls her eyes at him, *"Nicobi!"* she corrects him. "And no he's not a talking Rhino....well sort of. He's a Rhino Zoan user," she adds. 

Usagi turns the corner of a jagged rock face and comes upon Nicobi, and Mathias. They both stand over an unconscious Eddy who lays back on the snow. Helen waves at them, "Guys!" she exclaims, hopping off of Usagi and running towards them. 

"I'm so glad you made it," she says with a smile. 

"Outta the way young fellas!" Willoby exclaims and he kneels beside Eddy, examining him. 

"You're hurt," Helen tells him. "Ah I'm fine! It's the least I can do for you guys saving us from the volcano," he responds. 

Flynn and Usagi stand slightly off to the side awkwardly. "So who are you losers?" Flynn asks them. Usagi elbows Flynn in the side and glares at him. 

Helen shakes her head, "Meet Usagi," she points at the giant Panda man, "And that filthy idiot is Flynn." 

"Hey I'm not an idiot!" Flynn responds defensively.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 26, 2009)

-Onboard the Little Tree Pirates Ship-

Nolan is at the helm, steering as the sun slowly begins to rise.  The winds have calmed down, and there is hardly a cloud in the sky. 
He sighs.  "We barely got out of there, didn't we?"
Kama jumps down from the crow's nest.  "Tell me about it.  I'm exhausted."  He leans up against the railing and sits down.  
"I've gone through tougher," Anax smugly comments as sits there, still tied up.
*"WHO ARE YOU!?"*  Nolan and Kama yell.
James walks forward.  "Some guy we met up with back on the island.  Has some sort of beef with Bolt."
"He managed to cut me.  I merely wish to return the favor."
"You are a buffoon."
"That may be... but can somebody please untie me!?"
*slash*
James swings his sword and Anax breaks free.  He jumps up and begins stretching.  "Ahhhhh~  Much better now."  He then takes out his spear and shield.  "Now!  Where is Bolt!?"
*"DON'T FIGHT HIM NOW!"*
He sadly puts away his weapons.  "Well, I guess I should give him a bit of a rest before our rematch."
"That's all good and well, but seriously.  WHO ARE YOU!?"
"Ah yes, how rude of me.  I guess only the redhead and the monkey have met me.  I am Anaxandrias.  Heir to the Spartanian throne."
"Wait.... Spartanian?  As in the island of Spartania from the New World?" 
"You are the first I have met around here to even know about the island."
"The New World?  How did you get all the way out there on your own?"
"Oh, that is a fun story.  How shall I begin?....  Well, my father died and in order to gain the title of king ... climb up the Red Line ... pulled his spine out ... swim to Reverse Mountain ... made a raft with his bones ... and the heavy weather brought me over to the island where I eventually met up with your friend, Bolt where he ... shot his arm off ... put his gun in his mouth ... snapped his back and arms ... tore his throat ... and that's how I got my cut."
*"NOBODY CARES ABOUT HOW YOU GOT YOUR CUT!"*
Eve walks over.  "You have a very vile way of telling stories."
"But they're more fun that way."
Kama sits and rubs his chin.  "Hmmmm, so that's why Bolt has been acting differently recently."
"That story was pretty intense."
"Well, either way, thank you all for letting me temporarily join your crew." 
"Wait... join our crew?"
Anax begins lightly tapping his foot on the deck.  "Hmmm, that's not a good sound."  He looks back up at the rest of the crew. "Where is your crew's shipwright?"
"We don't have one."
"That explains a lot."  He continues tapping his foot.
"And you can't just force yourself to join our crew!  The captain usually makes those kinds of decisions."
"Who?  You mean Bolt?"
"He's not our Captain."
"Either way, your ship is in need of a shipwright."  He continues tapping his foot.  "Just look at this."  He stomps his foot through the deck.  "This wood is weak."
*"YOU PURPOSEFULLY MADE A HOLE IN OUR DECK!"*
"Whatever.  But I'll be glad to keep this ship in check, as long as you guys help and give me a ride for a while."

At that moment, the door swings open and exhausted looking Belle walks out, hunched over.  "Body bandaged... arm and leg... put in cast... high fever... he needs rest..."  She collapses onto the floor.  Eve runs over and picks her up.
"I'll take her back to her room.  _She_ needs rest."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

Rex and Jason struggle to hold each other up as they walk through the dark tunnels underneath Death bird isle. "So, How did ya end up with yer fruit?" Rex asked Anna. "hmm~ I found it one day while i was playing~" She smiled. "I ate it, but it tasted bad~ so i spit it out~" She walked beside the two men. "That's all~" She smiled. "How'd you find yours?" Rex just smiled. "Lot's-a research." Jason just grumbled. "How much further is this tunnel. I need to take a breather." He sighed. "Well cap, It seems ta be pretty long." Rex laughed. 

The three continued to travel down the tunnel systems, not knowing the amount of time passed, the distance traveled or even the fact that they were being followed closely behind by a ghost. After a long walk, A short rest and another long walk, The three found themselves at a dead end. "Damn it... We're never going to get anywhere!" Jason slums onto the ground. "Aye... seems ta be hopless it does." Rex nodded and slumped onto the ground as well. "Well i haven't given up~" Anna plops down onto the ground making a loud THUD! sound. "Eh?" Jason and Rex look up. 

"I...I'm not that heavy!!!" The little girl blushes. "No... That sound..." Jason's ears seemed perked. "It's... It's da sounda wood!" Rex and Jay crawl over and push anna out of the way. THUD! "It's definately something made of wood!" the two begin to claw and dig up the object from the groud. Within twenty minutes a small wooden chest is exposed.* "W..we found something good~" *They both hold each other and cry. "Ah!? What's inside~" anna pokes the chest, which suddenly pops open. *"EH!? THAT EASY!?" *

Inside the chest is a few pieces of aged parchment with musical notes and words written on it. "I...It...It can't be.." Rex grabs the papers eagerly and reads the title. "[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Georgia, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]kachi raku, By Alexander Hender." Rex's eyes seemed to swell to the point of bursting. "It's... it's really it.." He was overjoyed, He found it.. The song... It was... It was real... "Hah..Hahahaha!!" Jason couldn't help but laugh. "We finally find it when we aren't looking for it." Rex joined in and so too did Anna. 

"Thank you for doing the dirty work." a voice comes from the shadows. "Huh!?" The paper vanish from Rex's hands. "W..what!?" He turns around to see Anna gone as well, No sign of the song or the girl. "W..what.... what just happened!?" Rex and Jason kneeled in a confused and dazed state... The hell just happened to them!?

With CP3-

"I've brought back the girl." A man with a skull shirt and torn black jeans tosses Annalisa onto the ground infront of the CP3 head. "Heh, Good job." He smirked. "And i found this as well." The skull shirt man held up the song Rex was holding. "Very good Ghost. I see a promotion for you!" The man stood up, revealing himself to be a rather young and tidy looking person with a fine black suit and red tie. Current head of CP3- Dirk Fellgood. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 26, 2009)

James stares at Anax for a moment and looks him up and down, "You don't look so tough..." he says poking him with the hilt of his blade, "I'll be keeping an eye on you till' the _real_ captain comes back!" he says starring him down, but Anax does not look intimidated at all, "Whatever you say Monkey," Nolan sighs, "Even I know that's not his name." 

James leaps upwards, "THAT'S RIGHT!" he glares at him once again, "You forgot the "The" and "Great" and "Red" you'll get it eventually, but pick it up sooner than later!" He walks away when suddenly BAM! Something smacks him in the face. It is a large stack of papers, "Oi! New bounties?"

He flips through them quickly, "Guys with no names...Dead Angels...giant panda...AHAHA!" he stops when he finds the Little Tree Pirates' posters. He flips through them until he gets to his own, "James "The Red Monkey" Danziker: 42 Million!" he shouts excited, he then glances over the other members' and gets a large grin on his face, "Quick Blades Bolt...40 Million," He shoots up and shoves the papers in the other crewmates' faces, "SEE! Proof that I was meant to be captain!"

"It's just 2 Million..." Nolan informs him, "Yea, and I mean come on. Who takes those things seriously," he takes a look at his own, "STILL 5 MILLION!" he shouts enraged. He then falls back in shock, "Wait, I still don't have one?" he says flipping through the papers, "Whatever..." he says, arms crossed and looking off into the distance.

"One more person to show..." James says heading for Bolt. The others stop him, "Idiot! You can't wake him up for something so stupid!" James gets a dissappointed look, "Fine, I'll do it another way," he says entering Bolt's room quietly and posting their bounty posters right next to each other on the wall, "Heheheh..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"Hey! check this out!" Kama shouts, picking up Jason's bounty poster. "52 million... When'd his bounty go up!?" He then finds Rex's bounty. "WASN'T IT 24MILLION!? HOW COME HIS WENT UP 9 MILLION!?" Kama throws the bounties onto the ground and stomps on them. "Damn it! i do so much crap for this crew... I EVEN BLEW UP A CITY BLOCK! HOW DOES THAT NOT RAISE A BOUNTY!?" He grumbled. "Maybe because they didn't know you did it." Nolan responds. "HOW COULD THEY NOT KNOW!?" James rubs his chin. "Ah, Cause your a ninja." 

Kama sweatdrops... "THAT MAKES NO SENSE!" James shakes his head. "It makes perfect sense, Ninja's are supposed to be masters of stealth, I'm better, But still." He nods. "Yes, becuase of your stealth they did not increase the bounty." Kama just sighed. "I don't see how blowing up a city block is STEALTHY!" "That's because your not as good as the great red monkey yet. Don't worry, perhaps with time and practice you will reach my level." James took a proud stance. "If Jason made him captain." Nolan points to James. "I'd have killed myself."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 26, 2009)

*Great Blizzard Gaol*
Mathias jumped off of Nicobi's back upon seeing Helen and Dr. Willoby. He still clenched his stomach with his arm as he went to embrace Helen. "I knew you would survive Helen, our future greatest swordwoman!" Mathias said with a grin.

Mathias then turned to see Dr. Willoby. He patted the aged doctor on the shoulder. "Hehe, it's good to see you as well Willoby! What would we do without our doctor?" Mathias said matter of factly.

Helen then introduced two pirates who had accompanied her and who stood to the side as if they were from a distant planet. Mathias bowed respectfully, "Pleasure to meet you Usagi"  Mathias said looking at Usagi, "And you as well idiot-san Flynn." Mathias said looking at Flynn. "Though, I don't mean to be rude, but I don't think now is the best time to get acquainted. We're not in the clearing just yet." Mathias said as he attempted to stand up straight without being all hunched back and clenching his torso. "We should all set sail immediately!"

_Meanwhile........._
A huge pile of snow budges slightly as a large figure starts to emerge from it. The figure wears a red cape with a red sash around his waist and a red headband on his head. He stand at about 9 feet tall and is covered in white hair. Chief Warden Lolly rises from the ashes (or snow in this case) of his defeat.

Numerous guards rush to Lolly's side as he gets up. "Cheif Warden Lolly-sama! We're so glad you're alive! There is still hope to capture all of these prisoners after all!!!" One of the guards said.

Lolly scratches his head curiously and yawns a bit. "What's going on? I think I've been sleep for some time now." Lolly said simply. 

"Chief Warden sir, there is mass chaos beyond belief! Prisoners are everywhere attempting to escape, the 4 chief guards have been defeated along with Vice Chief Jabu and you were apparently defeated by some pirate! We watched you get manhandled by some giant creature of stone!" The guard said.

Lolly simply yawned once again and scratched his rear this time, passing gas in the process which the guards had to endure. "Defeated? The 4 chief guards have been defeated? Jabu as well? And you say I've been defeated too? Hahahahahahaha! This is all obviously just a dream! I'm still in my office sitting on my ass and eating a banana while watching the prisoners on my surveillance! No way in hell would such an disaster befall my precious prison." Lolly said slapping the guard on his back and knocking him over into the snow. (Lolly doesn't realize that he is extremely strong).

"Chief Warden-sama, we wish this was a dream. Take a look for yourself!!!" The guard pointed out towards the docks where prisoners were running ramped. Lolly giggled a bit and slapped himself. He looked and again saw the prisoners running wild. Lolly then punched himself and looked over towards the docks once again only to see the prisoners running wild. The expression on Lolly's face turned dangerous.

"JUST WHAT IS THIS?! THIS IS A SUPREME DISGRACE IN ON THE NAME OF THE BLIZZARD GAOL AND ME AS WELL!!!" Lolly bellowed. "Uhhhhh sir, there are marines here to help as we-" "MARINES????? IN MY PRISON?!?!?! WHO DA HELL ASKED FOR THEIR HELP???? STOP!" Lolly yelled. "TIME TO GET SERIOUS ON YOU ASSHOLES!" Lolly said loudly. "I'LL RESTORE ORDER HERE ALL BY MYSELF! THIS IS WHY I'M THE CHIEF WARDEN, THE HEAD HANCHO, THE BIG CAHUNA, THE MAN, THE PHAROH, THE CAP-PE-TAN  OR ANY OTHER LEADER THAT YOU CAN THINK OF FOR THE BLIZZARD GAOL!" Lolly continued to yell.

*"SENNENHEA SURGE!"* (Millennium hair surge)  Lolly exclaimed as his hair began to grow wildly from his body, so much that it could extend to the corners of the prison. Lolly's hair surged underground, through the air, and from every direction grabbing hundreds of prisoners. Lolly flung them into the air. *"HEASHISHI HERD!"* (Hair lion herd) Lolly said as his abundance of hair formed numerous huge lion manes and then lion faces that attacked the prisoners as they fell to the ground. 

Lolly panted a bit. "Sennenhea surge is an attack I can't use very often. It stretches the length of my hair to the limits. But I've already stopped hundreds of the escapes. I'll handle the rest of them by hand." Lolly said as walked through the prison, leaving huge footprints in his wake.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 26, 2009)

*Gavurn Island
*
Clemens melted into her mirror leaving Tsubaki and Karl standing alone on the beach.

"We are going to have a chat when we are finished here" Karl said seriously
"I went too far?" Tsubaki asked innocently
"The pants is far too short, your previous pants were ideal. That top is too tight"
"I like the jacket" he said turning on the balls of his feet
"We'll talk about this later"
"I need to find this traitor" Karl said as he reached into his jacket pockets and pulled out two hand fulls of small eagles and threw them into the air.

A chain shot from his hand and pulled him to the top of the nearest building, He made his way along the roof tops to the bell tower he saw int eh distance. When he got there he had a birds eye view of the town. He closes his eyes and cycled through the eyes of the eagles he sent out earlier. He finally found his target. A tall muscular woman walking down the street with a spear propped on her shoulder. He ordered all the eagles but one to return to him and they flew into his pocket. He made his way toward her moving along the roof tops until he got close enough. She stopped in front an small restaurant and looked at her watch. Karl jumped from the building and landed a small distance away from her

"Jenny Hill?" Karl said regarding her

She noticed his marine uniform immediately

"That's Lt Commander Jenny Hill" she corrected him
"You mean former Lt. Commander Jenny Hill" he said with a sneer
"I was sent by HQ to neutralize you"
"You do not black mail the marines" Karl said seriously
"I thought we'd be gone by the time they sent somone for us" she said impatiently
"I told Len is wasn't a good idea" Jenny said under her breath
"I'm not just going to die here though" she said her eyes becoming inflamed

She spun her spear in front of her and pointed it at Karl

"One more thing which squadron did they send for us"
"Task Force Absolute Justice" Karl said raising his hands from his sides

Meanwhile with Tsubaki

"I dunno why he got so angry" she said to herself as she walked around looking for her mark
"I think it's pretty cute" she said 

She looked at her reflection in a shop window

"The pants maybe a bit short"
"I guess I'll wear ones like my old pants"
"He never complained about those" Tsubaki said tapping her lips with her index finger
"OK I've wasted enough time, I'm on the clock after all"

She reached into her jacket pockets which were actually seed pouches and pulled some seeds from each pocket. Her skin turned a light shade of green. She decided to funnel energy strait from the sun instead of using her own energy right off. She looked up and saw no clouds, conditions were perfect. She dropped the seeds onto the ground, knelt and touched the ground. A plant grew up and a large number of pods grew out of the plant all the pods exploded and thousands of feather like seeds burst into the air. Tsubaki stood listening to them, she asked them to tell her when they saw the man she described to them. She asked the feathery seeds and all the plants that could hear her. After about 5 minutes of standing listening she they found him.

"Hmm he's at the beach, that's interesting" Tsubaki said 

She walked off toward where the plants had told her Richard O'hara could be located. She reached in a mere 10 minutes the island wasn't very big. She saw him surfing and waved to him. She took off her sandals and threw them aside. She then threw many hand fulls of seeds on the sandy beach. He finally came over dripping wet

"Whoa coool you're a marine" he said in his weird accent
"Yes, and you were a marine" she said calmly

His face turned serious immediately

"Theyy suuuure worked much faaaster than I thought they would"
"Those bros at HQ don't mess around" he said creating some space between them
"They sent youuu to kill me thouuuugh?" he said with a smile 
"Can we just talk this out?" Richard said with a smile

Vines spouted from the ground and entangled his foot and he swung his surf board and hit her. There was a loud clang like the metal hit something hard. Tsubaki she got her bark skin up just in time though and she flew through the air and slid on the sand. She got up and dusted her self off and saw that O'hara had the board on both hands and a blade slide out both edges of the board he cut the vines from his foot and readied himself for battle. Tsubaki bent and touched the ground and a staff grew out the ground she grabbed it with both hands and she spun it in front her

"Treachery is punishable by death whether you are a pirate or a marine" Tsubaki said readying her staff
"I guess noooottt" Richard said as he ran at her

*Great Blizzard Gaol*

Mathias jumped off Nicobi's back and introduced himself to the new comers. Nicobi turned to his human form and walked over and grabbed Helen in a bone crunching hug. 

"I'm so glad to see you are OK" He said
"I know I didn't have to worry about you though" He said as he put her down
"My name is Nicobi" he said offering a hand
"Pleased to meet you Usagi and Flynn" they both shook his hand and Flynn wiped his hand in his clothes after

They nodded and returned the greeting 

"If you'll excuse me, I just fell off the top of one of those mountains"
"Walking on two legs is very difficult"
"Rhino point" he said and turned into a Rhino and stood in the snow

All of a sudden there were screams coming from behind them and what seemed like hair was flying toward them and taking the shape of a lion

"I DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT IS BUT LETS MOOOOOVE!!!!!!" Nicobi roared


----------



## koguryo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Raida Isle*

Captain Morningstar stood in the middle of his large crew along with Johnny, Niels, Minty, and Monty.  The Captain started to walk towards Joseph, Johnny to Hana, Minty to the Fortress, and Monty towards Tendou.  The Nonki crew looked as the Pirates inched closer towards them.

Joseph: "They Told Him Don't You Ever Come Around Here
Don't Wanna See Your Face, You Better Disappear
The Fire's In Their Eyes And Their Words Are Really Clear
So Beat It, Just Beat It"

Sooyoung: "You Better Run, You Better Do What You Can
Don't Wanna See No Blood, Don't Be A Macho Man
You Wanna Be Tough, Better Do What You Can
So Beat It, But You Wanna Be Bad"

Everyone including Pirates: *"Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right
Just Beat It, Beat It
Just Beat It, Beat It
Just Beat It, Beat It
Just Beat It, Beat It"*

Jae-Sung: "They're Out To Get You, Better Leave While You Can
Don't Wanna Be A Boy, You Wanna Be A Man
You Wanna Stay Alive, Better Do What You Can
So Beat It, Just Beat It"

Tendou: "You Have To Show Them That You're Really Not Scared
You're Playin' With Your Life, This Ain't No Truth Or Dare
They'll Kick You, Then They Beat You,
Then They'll Tell You It's Fair
So Beat It, But You Wanna Be Bad"

Everyone Again: *"Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right

Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right
Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It

Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right

Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Who's Right

Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right

Just Beat It, Beat It, Beat It, Beat It
No One Wants To Be Defeated
Showin' How Funky Strong Is Your Fight
It Doesn't Matter Who's Wrong Or Right
Just Beat It, Beat It
Beat It, Beat It, Beat It"
*

After the song was over, Morningstar started at Joseph inquisitively, "The hell was that about?"

Joseph walked up to Morningstar, "Hey you joined in too.  Besides it was amazing.  A King died today."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

With Rex/Jason-

"Alright, are you ready Rex." Jason turns to his crewmate. "Aye!" Rex has tied a long length of string onto his guitar. "Alright, grab on." He then jumps onto Jason's back. "FLIGHT MASK!" Jason puts the mask onto his face and begins to soar into the air and towards the crack in the ground. One second has passed, they aren't close to the exit, Two seconds, not close enough still, three seconds, their nearing it, four seconds they've equaled the gap, five seconds they've just barely made it ten feet into the air. "NOW REX!" The musician tosses his guitar into the air as the two begin to fall. 

"I hope we make it cap!" He laughed, the string is pulled taught and the guitar follows them down. "Damn it..." THWAM! the tip of the guitar stabs into the ground up to the base. "HAHA! WE DID IT CAP!" Rex has his legs wrapped under Jason's armpits to stop him from falling after their quick hault. "Just get the ladder ready so we can get out of here." Jason sighed. "AYE CAP!" Rex releases more string and begins to build a ladder. "Now then. Shall we climb up?" Jason reached up and grabbed onto the bottom of the rope. "You go first." Rex nodded and began to climb. 

The two slowly climb up over the crack and onto the ground. "I'll be wantin this back." Rex smiled and pulled his guitar out of the ground. "Sigh, Need to be cleanin this thing." He sat down and let out a deep breath. "We're screwed you know." Jason looked up at the blue sky. "We can't get the song back or the girl back in our current state. Utterly screwed." Rex just nodded. "Aye... Seems that way."


----------



## punkrocklee (Jun 26, 2009)

*1st island grand line,4 years earlier*

Bill Dester:you are not being no pirate or musician!!
Dato Dester:you are not in charge of me just becuse you banged a whore!
Bill Dester: fine you are not my son then, you are no longer a Dester!
Dato: fine, goodbye

he rushes away into his room collects his stuff and money,it was a lot of money 100000000beri! he had collected since he was 4 years old,and now he was gonna use it.he rushes out from the mansion to the street. Then to the market and realises he didnt eat any lunch.he sees a place with fruit and goes up to it.


Dato:hi i will be having this
and he takes a fruit and takes a big bite out of it and allmost imeadintley the clerk smacks him over the face.
Clerk:that was a f*king devil fruit, it costs 100 million beri!I will kill you now.
Dato:i got the money and gives it to the man
Captain of the redbeard pirates... you kid how did you get this money
Dato: i saved it up
Captain of the redbeard pirates:wait you are Desters son, the mass billionere
Dato: biologicly yes, spritiuly no
Captain of the redbeard pirates: im ''redbeard''guy you want to join my crew?
Dato: sure


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2009)

Kent threw himself off the boat, diving down towards Tonka. The giant of a man said nothing, but reached up with suprising speed for someone so large and caught Kent's wrist in mid dive, hurling him through a tree. kent hit the snow and was back on his feet in an instant. "Soru!" He vanished suddenly, appearing behind Tonka. He lashed out with his fists and brought his foot down on the marine's head, but to no avail. Tonka pulled a tomahawk out of his belt and swung viscously at the pirate captain. "Who the hell uses a fucking tomahawk!" Kent shouts, barely dodging. "If you wanna use that, fine! I'll use my fucking blankets!" He soru'd forwards again and pulled back his arm. "Shigan." He said, driving a single finger into Tonka's chest. He barely flinches and smacks Kent away.

Kent rebounds off the ground with a suprising amount of agility and perches on one of the branches. "What the hell does it take to hurt you?" In response, Tonka chucks a tomahawk at Kent's face. Kent grabs the tomahawk out of the air and throws it right back, which Tonka then repeats. The two begin a deadly game of catch with the tomahawk, and each time the small axe speeds up. Finally Kent hurls it a little higher than Tonka can reach. As the giant reaches in vain, Kent soru's down to the earth. "Too slow. Shigan!" He slams his finger into Tonka's gut. Tonka lashes out, but Kent is already gone. "Slow slow slow." he mutters, shiganing Tonka twice before souring away. Tonka lets out a roar of pain and stomps on the ground, knocking Kent off his feet. Tonka stomps again, and Kent barely has time to roll away from the bottom of Tonka's boots. He springs to hiss feet and soru's out of harms way while Tonka pulls out two more Tomahawks. "For Manifest Destiny!" Kent bellows, charging again. Tonka swings his axes but Kent bloks one with his wrist weight and leaps over the other one. "Soru ashige." He launches a flurry of rapid-fire kicks at Tonka, who stumbles back. Seeing his chance, kent keeps up the relentless barrage.

"DUCK!" Jorma shouts suddenly, and Kent drops to the ground. A solid white pellet hits Tonka in the face, and a super hard ice begins spreading all over his body. Jorma whips another pellet towards tonka, and the ice melts as the pellet bursts into flame. Suddenly covered in water, Tonka is completely vulnerable to the gold pellet Jorma lets fly. There's the cackle of electricity, and Tonka is knocked out cold.

"That..didn't look like a tazer pellet." Kent comments, putting out a small fire that had caught in his hair.

"Yeah. Upgrade. Thunderbolt pellet. Kinda unstable though. I've been testing them on Kaya." Kent laughs.

"It's nice to be back."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 26, 2009)

Derrick watches cautiously, not sure what Gowls has planned next. Suddenly he pops out of the shadow of one of the trees, "You can use trees' shadows too?" he says dodging the incoming Marine, _*"Not just trees,"*_ he chucks one of his many knives at the Ghost Man who dodges it easily but is hit down by Gowls as he appears out of the knives' shadow.

Derrick spits out some snow, "Alright, I'm done playing on the defensive," he points his finger at Gowls, _"Ghost Laser,"_ a beam of black and white swirling together fires out of his finger and stabs through his shoulder. The unsuspecting marine grabs his shoulder, and when he looks back to Derrick he is gone.

He has phased through the ground beneath him and then pops up delivering a blow with his staff as he does so. Now that he is in range he continues to go to down on the unprepared marine with his staff. 

Gowls finally manages to concentrate enough to escape through a nearby shadow. Suddenly all of the trees in the area begin to crash down in a strange pattern. None of them seemed to be meant to hit Derrick though, "What's he up to..." Suddenly Derrick figures it out, he looks at the ground and it is all covered in the shadows of the fallen trees, "Crap!" he gets hit with a teleporting Gowls' foot.

He stumbles back and is then sliced across the chest with one of his knives. He continues to teleport and attack in an unstoppable pattern, Derrick attempts to hit him with his staff but he can't get a beat on him.

He grips it tightly, "Stand still!" The energy that Derrick usually fires from his fingers begin to engulf his staff. He looks at his weapon as he gets another cut to the chest, *"Haunted Staff!"* he slams the staff onto the ground and the energy pours out of it and goes in every direction, hitting Gowls and sending him to the ground.

Before he can get to his feet Derrick slams his staff on his back, "Good, trick, but I found a better one," he says charging up his staff and releasing the energy once again before Gowls can teleport away.

Derrick walks away proudly, spinning his staff around for fun, "That wasn't too bad," he looks down at his cut up body, "Just a few scratches," he says as he makes his way to the other crew members.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2009)

_The Trial of Shin Yagami, part 8_

Shin had just exited the stage, still covered in tomatoes. Outside the stage Matyr was waiting for him, grinning evily. 

"Time for the eight trial, peasant!" 

Shin groaned. No matter, 2 more to go after whatever Matyr wanted to do. 

The samurai was lead by Matyr and several engineers to the ship forge. It was boiling hot down there, machines of all sorts operating in ways only Alph would understand.

"I don't have any experiments to use on you, so you'll just have to settle for cleaning this place up."

One of the engineers approached Shin, and gave him a bucket of water and a toothbrush.

Matyr smirked. "Get to it, peasant!"

After Matyr and his workers left Shin went ahead and cleaned the forge. It would take hours for him to finish the job, but it was better than what he had just been through.

Outside Matyr peeked Shin's work through a porthole. "Begin the experiment!" The other engineer took out a dendenmushi from his pocket. "Which traps will we use, milord?"

Matyr began to laugh manically. "Let's see him survive my traps! Activate everything! The flamethrowers, the spiked floors, the random guns coming out of the machinery, and even the furnace trap that swallows you whole then fires you through the chimney like a cannon!" Matyr grabbed the dendenmushi from his engineer, and yelled out the command. "Kill all Peasants!" Inside his forge, the traps activated, unbeknowst to Shin.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 26, 2009)

*Arathai Basin
*
Dreyri felt a abnormally large blast from Moongarm and woke up, it was still dark outside. He looked over and Simo was sleeping with his foot hanging off the bed

"_Oh cmon_" Dreyri said sleepily
"_If I don't rest I won't be able to fight properly_"

Dreyri heard a noise outside and he looked out the window and saw the man with the large sword standing outside. 

"Come on boy i'm too excited to wait until the match" the man said as he slammed the hilt of his sword on the ground.

The sword blade itself was longer and thicker than Dreyri was and the hilt was really just a cured piece of wood wrapped in cloth. Dreyri grabbed his sword and jumped out the window and stood in front the man. 

"_Is that a challenge?_" Dreyri said with a yawn
"Call it what you want kid"
"I got some info that we'd be paired up tomorrow"
"I just wanted to get our fight out of the way" 
"_Fine, I won't run from a challenge to my face_"
"Lets go then" the large man said as he swung his sword in a big over head downward arcing swing.

Dreyri pulled Moongarm from it's sheath and blocked the attack with one hand on the hilt and the other on the blade. His knees buckled and there was a small indentation on the ground underneath his feet

"_Whoa there slow down_" Dreyri said
"_We can't fight there, we'd destroy the place_"
"I don't care" the man said as he swung downward again 

Dreyri jumped back and the sword struck the ground and sent a shockwave flying strait at him. He stabbed his own sword into the ground infront of him and it stopped when it struck his own sword.

"_My friends are sleeping up there_" 
"_If my captain wakes up, I won't be able to save you_"
"_Since I want to fight you, I don't want him to wake up_" Dreyri said as he kept glancing at the window where Marc's room was.

He put the sword in his sheath and beckoned for the man to follow him

Fire woke up she could hear all the noise in the street, Akawana wasn't in the room she'd been missing with Hawthorne for 2 days now Rain had told her they were back at the boat

"Storm, Cloud" she whispered 
"Something is happening out there" she reached for her knives and looked out the window she saw Dreyri running off with a man and a humongous sword following him.
"Let's go" she whispered
"Where are you going?" Tetra said looking out the window next to her

She knew Tetra was there she heard the window open and she could smell her

"Come on I think Dreyri is going to fight now" 

Fire jumped out the window Tetra dropped to teh street next to her and the wolves dropped on to the street with plops. 

"How comes none of the rest of them heard all theat racket" Tetra asked
"We are the only ones who weren't drunk" Fire said
"Lets go" she said as she jumped on to a roof top followed by Cloud and Storm

*Shingu Island West Blue*

Shan and Shane made their way to the town in the pouring rain, the had both been to all the islands in the archipelago and they were well known by many of the people around in the many towns. They met with the mayor of the small town

"I'm glad you guys could come so fast"
"The thieves aren't from here, rumour has it they are small time pirates from the north blue"
"It doesn't matter" Shane said
"I think they have bounties" The mayor said

He handed them three bounty posters, Shane took them from him and read them and handed them to Shan

"1 mill and 4 mill"
"I was hoping they would be higher"
"It seems they picked up a few others"
"One of the town's people said he saw four of them"
"We'll handle it" Shane said cracking his knucles
"Do you know where they are hiding out?" Shan asked
"Yes they are in the mountains, in a big cave near the top" the mayor said
"Thanks, lets go Shane"
"You are going to go in this rain?"
"Of course" Shan said
"They'll be sheltering from the rain" Shane said as he walked out the door into the rain followed by Shan


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"We're screwed you know." Jason looked up at the blue sky. "We can't get the song back or the girl back in our current state. Utterly screwed." Rex just nodded. "Aye... Seems that way." Rex fell back and looked up at the sky with Jason. "We had a good run right." Jason asked. "Aye, It was fun." Rex smiled and adjusted his sunglasses. "Shame i won't be completin me song." Jason nodded. "Shame i won't be seeing my dream come true either." This caught Rex's attention. "Ah, Cap.. We all be tellin you our dreams.. But i don't be rememberin you tellin us." 

Jason just laughed. "It's stupid." Rex shook his head. "There' be no stupid dreams cap." Jason sighed. "I want to be... Like my brother. That's my dream." Rex sat up and blinked. "So... yer goin through the grandline... to find one piece... ta be like your brother?" He asked. "Well... It's complicated...." Jason rubbed the back of his head. "no cap, tryin ta kill yer brother at every turn dough wantin to be like him is beyond complicated. It be flat out insane." 

"I agree. Isn't your brother a marine, how could you hope to be like him pirate scum?" Dirk smiled at the two pirates as they turned to him. "Who.. who the hell are you!?" Jason stumbled to his feet and drew his blade. "Please, i already know you are incapable of fighting." He waved the two off. "I just though, you would want to see the great age of piracy come to a close first hand." He grinned as four people appeared behind him. Ghost, Holding Anna under his arm. The long silver haired man stood behind Dirk with two large muscled men standing to the side of them. 

"Now then." Dirk speaks as the silver haired man hands over the song. "Sing it for them my dear." Anna refuses, WHAM! he smacks Jason's chest. "GUH!!!" Jason cries out and falls to the ground. "They're not in good shape right now my dear Annalisa. You know that as well as i do don't you?" he grins. "I could always have those two crush them." He points to the large men. "N..no!! DON'T!!" They begin to walk over to Jason and Rex. "Then.. Will you sing?" 

She nodded with tears in her eyes. "Good girl." Ghost dropped anna to the ground and Dirk grabber her hair to bring her to her feet. "Sing." He hands her the pieces of paper. "Or they die." Anna nods and clears her thoat, preparing to sing the song. "So~ On the first evening~
a pebble from somewhere drops upon the world~ So~ On the second evening~all the children of their pebble hold hands and compose a wa~ltz. Sound Life~~A light begins to form around the girl and the song. "that's right!! Don't hold back a bit! Let the full view of the song come to life!"

 "So~~ On the third evening~ the children of the waltz make waves upon the world~So~~ On the fourth evening~ all the children of the waves splash on the shore~~ Sound Life~~~ So~ On the fifth evening~
the world is struck by those fragments again and again~~.
So~~ On the sixith evening~ by the signal, the travellers are brought together~~ Sound Life~~~" The light began to flow around the ground and form the shape of a body. "Yes... this is it... this is what will bring the destruction if the pirate age!!! THIS IS THE SONG THAT BRINGS DEATH TO ALL WHO HEAR IT!!!" 

"So~ On the seventh evening~  the ship braces through the sky~" "ANNA STOP SINGING!" Jason screams, as the large man holds him and Rex in a head lock. "YOU HAVE TO STOP SINGING!!" Rex struggles to get himself free. "IT's useless you fools!!! THIS IS THE POWER OF THE WORLD GOVERNMENT! YOU SHOULD LEARN YOUR PLACE AND REGRET HAVING MESSED WITH US!" "So~ On the eighth morning~ a song from somewhere reaches my ears~ Sound Life~~~~~" The body shape began to flow aroudn the CP3 members. "W...what...!? what is this!? Are you telling it to attack us girl!!" He goes to smack Anna but the light blocks him. "Just.. What is going on!?"

Then~~Beyond the new sky~everything the song recorded echoes up in harmony~Sound Life~~ Sound Life~~~" Anna finished the song, the light that gripped Dirks hand formed into a complete human shape. It was an old man with a red bandana on his head, an eyepatch over his right eye, a black torn sleeveless shirt with a skull on it and rocker pants. "I'm Alexander Hender." He smirked. "So whatcha be doin with me song?" the man asked. "W..what... what is this!?" Dirk pulled his hand away. "HOW CAN THE WRITER OF THE SONG BE THE SONG ITSELF!?" 

Rex began to laugh hysterically. "When the song be somethin that the compser put his soul into!" "STOP SPOUTING NONSENSE! YOU CAN'T PUT YOUR SOUL INTO A SONG!" Anna stood looking at Alexander, body shaking and at it's limit. "It's fine now girly. get sum rest." Alexander smiled at her. "I only be havin a brief time to be talkin to me decendent." He pulls his fist back. "SO DON'T BE RUININ IT!!!" WHAM!!! the fist connects with Dirks face and knocks him down into the caverns below. 

"Who else be wantin some?" Alexander asked, The four body guards quickly vanished down the hole with Dirk in order to save him. "That's what i be expectin! DOREREREREREME!" Rex walked over to his ancestor and threw his arms around him. "Pleasure ta be meetin ya." Rex's eyes began to well up with tears. "You're a fine young lad rex." Alex smiled at him and pat his back. "But i don't be havin much time, so just a bit of advice." He pointed his thumb at anna. "Don't be datin too young now." Rex just sweatdropped along with Jason. "I'll be seeyin ya boys~" Alexander waved as he faded into nothingness. 

"That was an odd experience." Jason turned around and tried to erase the memory. "Hmm.. I thought it was kidna funny." Rex smiled at looked up into the sky. "The song a death, Was me ancestors own spirit all along. Perhaps, Those deaths were just bein a coincidence after all... or perhaps, he was punishin tha people who be usin it for evil." He shrugged. "All i be knowin.." He picked up the song sheet and looked at the unconcious Anna. "It was sung beatufilly."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2009)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*
Helen grimaces slightly as Nicobi wraps her in a bone crunching hug but she smiles anyway knowing that he means well. "Glad to see you to Nicobi," she mutters, slightly out of breath.  

After he releases her she chuckles, massaging the small of her back. Flynn walks up to her with expectant eyes and his arms wide open. Helen stares at him with an annoyed look, "And what are you doing?" 

"Waiting for my hug obviously. Kisses are optional of course," Flynn replies. 

Helen shakes her fists at Flynn and walks towards him, "I've got your hugs and kisses right here...." she threatens. 

All of a sudden there were screams coming from behind them and what seemed like hair was flying toward them and taking the shape of a lion.

"I DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT IS BUT LETS MOOOOOVE!!!!!!" Nicobi roared.

Flynn spins around and eyes the hairs with horror. "That's just gross!!" he screams. He immediately breaks out into a run towards the harbor, "USAGI FIGHT THOSE FREAKY LION HAIRS. I'll GO SECURE THE SHIP!!" he commands.  

"Uh uh!" Usagi grabs him by the back collar and flings him at the giant strands of hair. "It's your turn to pitch in!" he growls.

He grabs up Willoby and Eddy, "If you don't mind, "I'll pitch in!" he tells Nicobi and Mathias as he gets on all four paws with Willoby and Eddy atop his back. Meanwhile Helen and Mathias spring atop Nicobi and he stomps off alongside Usagi. 

"What about your nakama?" Nicobi asks Usagi. The Panda shrugs his head, "He can take care of himself!" 

"I DON'T WANT TO DIE FROM GIANT HAIR!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!" Flynn screams as two giant lions made of Lolly's thick fur hair pounce over him and wrap around his body. Flynn squirms his hand towards his weapons belt and grabs a small black cartridge, pressing a small switch on it. 

*BABOOM!*

The cartridge explodes in a fireball, frying the hair around Flynn but also frying Flynn himself and he flies out of the smoke cloud looking like a blackened, smoking, missile, of a Human being, landing in face first a mound of snow that thankfully cools him off. 

Lolly's savage roar can be heard and he appears around the corner of the tower. "NO PIRATES WILL ESCAPE THIS GAOL AS LONG AS I'M ALIVE!! he roars. He points both his hands at the escaping Nicobi, and Usagi. *"SPEAR STORM!"* Lolly commands. 

Hundreds of strands of hair rise from his furry arms and thicken into sharp spear points. They rise over Lolly like a giant writhing wall and he sends them flying at the Pirates. 

Mathias turns his head around and does a double take, "DON'T LOOK BACK. JUST KEEP RUNNING!!!" he yells at Nicobi. Mathias turns towards Helen and she nods. They both stand atop Nicobi as he makes a run for it, balancing themselves as if they're riding atop speeding freight train.

Helen draws her sword, maintaining almost perfect balance, after standing on one leg atop the main mast of _The Stormy Dawn_ on one leg for hours, during rough waves, this is quite tame by comparison for her. She raises her sword over her head and slices vertically at the storm of hair spears. Simultaneously, Mathias executes a powerful forward palm thrust at the hairs. 

*"Gale Force Palm!" *

*"Phoenix Lash!"* 

A cannon of air shoots out of Helen's sword and out of Mathias palm, combining into a giant swirling current of air that hits the wave of hair spears in the center, exploding upon contact. Without any traction, Helen flies backwards from the force of their combined attack but Mathias quickly grabs her hand in a blur of his arm and reels her back in. 

"Thanks!" she exclaims. 

Mathias nods, "I think we did it! We're clear!" Mathias yells triumphantly as they leave behind Chief Warden Lolly in the distance, roaring like a madman.  

"LOOK OUT!!!" Usagi suddenly warns. 

Suddenly a large black bomb lands in front of their path and explodes, tossing them in all different directions. Commander Scotts appears in their way, stretching his neck back and forth. 

"I was having a good nap and I really want to get back to it. So why don't you lot go back to your cells, or where ever it is that you belong!" he tells them.    

*The Unnamed Crew...*
Annie laughs with glee at Shin's humiliation. She pats Rek on the shoulder witha grateful expression, "You have no idea how much he needed a reality check!" she tells the Nobleman. 

Rek chuckles with satisfaction, "I do my best dear Annie," he replies smugly.

Annie saunters towards Shin and rests her right arm around his shoulder, smiling at him demurely, "So you think I'm fat and ugly huh fella? Well don't worry I won't beat you down or anything fella," she tells him in a whisper. Annie pats Shin the back on of the neck suddenly and he feels a sharp jab. 

She laughs while handing him a small needle connected to a vial which reads, _*MJ's Patented Gender Transformation Synthetic Hormorne. *_ It's a prototype that MJ designed based off the published theories of a certain Okama Queen. It's supposed to work for only 12 hours...hopefully.

"If you need some help adjusting we can always have a little girl talk," Annie adds with a laugh.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 26, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc rolled from his bed to Tetra's, but since she was not there to either shove him back to his side or hug him and cause him to recoil back to his side he continued to roll and fell to the floor. He awoke annoyed and clambered to his feet groggily. "Tetra why didn't you fucking stop me" Marc asked the darkness rubbing the sleep out of his eyes. Suddenly he was wide awake, he couldn't feel Tetra's presence. Not in the room or the bathroom, snatching up his swords and pulling on his jeans he ran towards the door while he tied his cloth around his forehead. Opening it quickly he threw open the door to Fire's room. She was gone too, a sinking feeling began to claw at him. He threw open Dreyri and Simo's door and found only Simo still asleep. "Simo get your fucking ass out of bed, some of the crew is missing" Marc said pulling Simo to the floor with his gravity. Simo awoke with a start grumbling. "Didn't you fucking hear me, I said our nakama are missing" Marc shouted into the darkness before flicking on the light and moving on towards Wesley's room. Wesley was still there and in fact he was up working on one of his projects at the desk. "We are searching for the others get your shit ready" Marc said leaving the door open as he proceeded to wake up Smirnov. "Get it together Smirnov" Marc said flipping on the light. "Fire, Dreyri and Tetra are missing" Marc said quickly. Smirnov quickly got out of bed and grabbed his things. "If anything has happened to them I am going to waste this island" Marc said darkly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2009)

"Good hunting everyone, make sure to report to me via den den mushi when you've neutralized your targets," Clemens states. Her bright green eyes glow like emeralds and she melts into a mirror under her feet. 

"Roger that." Prince says into the den den mushi. "Rooooooger. Rorororororoger. Roooooager. Big man Roger. All aboard rog-

*Click*

"Ah well." Prince sighs, leaning back in the small craft. He takes a swig of beer and offers the bottle to Gilmont. "Well this sucks. Remind me not to get on Garrick's bad side before a mission again." Gilmont shrugs and takes a long tug, draining the bottle. He pops open another one and tosses it to Prince. "I mean, they way they were talking about Tsubaki's uniform....oh we're here." Prince mutters as they bump into the large marine craft. "Ok. So. Remember, my illusions can keep us invisible, but they can still here us, sense us, touch us, smell us, etc. So just use you brain." Gilmont nods and Prince sinks his gauntlet into the side of the boat, climbing deftly to the top. He swings himself over the side and then hauls Gilmont up. Drawing weapons, the two walk softly down the hallway. Prince puts his ear up to a door and listens.

"-time Richard, I don't know where they went. They haven't come back yet."

"I'm telling you, it has something to do with the loot they got on the last mission." Another voice says, Richard, presumably.

"What, you think they went AWOL?" Another voice pitches in. "We don't get payed to know what they're doing. We get payed to do our job."

"But it could be our job to bring them in. I'm telling you, there's something fishy going on here. Not to mention the new boat, whats it's name..."

"The *Dark Justice*."

"Yeah, that, wouldn't tell us why it was here. Wouldn't open communications. That's not like Garrick, I've worked with him. He'd at least call us to ask us why the fuck we're here."

"He'd really say that?"

"Well, yeah. But with more cussing."

_They don't even know._ Prince thought to himself. _Oda be damned, they dont know._ He turns to Gilmont and mouths: What now? Gilmont shrugs, then puts his fingers to his lips. Prince can hear a slight echoing...footsteps. He nods rapidly and shuts his mouth.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 26, 2009)

*Great Blizzard Gaol*
Mathias flew back from the explosion of the bomb. He got back on his feet to see a new opponent standing before them. Mathias got up panting heavily, "Will we ever have time to rest?" Mathias said. He turned around to see Lolly slowly approaching them.

"And just what do you think you're doing you government dog?" Lolly said as he looked at Commander Scotts. "You marines are not obligated to step foot on my grounds unless I request for your help which I did not." Lolly said glaring at the Commander.

"Hey, chill out Lolly. I received a call that you guys were in distress so we came to help out." Commander Scotts answered coolly. 

Lolly raised an impatient brow. "I don't think I was the one that called you now was I? I didn't give the word for you assholes to come now leave!" Lolly roared.

Scotts laughed a bit. "I don't understand the problem. We're on the same side genius!" Scotts rebutted. 

"If you do not leave now, I have the authority to attack whomever is in my way." Lolly said as his hair swayed back and forth menacingly. 

"Well then Lolly, if that's what you wanna do then lets go!" Scotts said as he cracked his knuckles.

Meanwhile......
Mathias, Nicobi, Helen, Eddy, Flynn and Usagi quietly crept away as the two feuded. 

"Hmph! And here I thought Flynn was the only idiot!" Helen said referring to Lolly and Scotts who're fighting even though they're on the same side.

"It appears fate is on our side today." Mathias said as he ran along.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

With Jason/Rex-

It had been a while since they heard anything from the CP3 agents, they took this time to Ransack the place and gather up supplies and weapons for their trip. "Ah! look cap! a log pose!" Rex held up the device and cheered. "Heh, good which way is it pointing?" Rex looked at it. "Hmm... seems ta be pointen at an angle... between forward and left." Jason sweatdropped. "Well i suppose that's... that's good..." He took the device from Rex and placed it on his right wrist. "Let's get this stuff to a ship and head out of here alright?" Rex nodded. "But, What do we do with ta girl?" 

"We'll find someone on the next island who can send her home i believe." Jason looked over at the floor, Annalisa was still worn out two days later. "Must have been hard on her to use all that power." Jason sighed a sigh of relief that she was ok at the least. "Aye... Couldn't be imaginin usin such strength as a wee tot." Rex smirked. "Well, Off to find a good ship i suppose." They gathered up crates and sacks of supplies and put Anna onto a cart to carry her towards the docks of the island. There, they found one single ship. 

It was a smaller two masted marine ship, looked as if it could hold maybe 20 men uncomfortable inside. The base was painted the traditional blue with black lines. The flag it flew was he world govenments flag and that made both Rex and Jason feel sick. "I think we'll need to give it a paint job when we get to the next island." Jason tossed the supplies onto the ship and grabbed his shoulder. "Guhh... It's... it's still too early for me to do that..." He cringed at the pain. "Don't worry cap. I got it!' Rex's strings began to whip around the mast and pull the supplies onboard. "See! don't even need to be pullin!" Rex laughed. 

"Heh, We got a decent chunk of cash from those CP3 guys, So let's hurry up before they figure out what we did." Jason and Rex drag Anna up onto the deck of the ship. With it's size it would be very difficult for the two of them to opperate it efficiantly. They would get by, but it would be a very difficult road. The ship raised anchor and the two set sail for their next location. Niether one knowing that the reason for only one boat to be left behind was that the CP3 agents had already left the island... Well, Those who could move left. Leaving a single ship behind for their fallen comrades to join them later.. "Wh...where's the ship!?!?!?!?!" The elite guard, Dirk and the body guards all scream.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 26, 2009)

*Arathai Basin*

Dreyri and the man ran out of town and the came to a little field just on the out skirts of the town. Dreyri stopped and turned to face the man

"_This is much better_"

The man nodded 

"_Dreyri Bruni_" he said as he slid Moongarm from it's sheath
"Wakeem Lee" the man said
"Now that's over with lets go" he said spinning the sword over his head

The moon and stars along with the lights from the town was enough for them

Dreyri dashed forward and ducked a big horizontal swing and slashed Wakeem on his back. Wackeem howled and Dreyri looked at the long slash on the mans back. It looked angry and red and there was no blood coming from it

"_Do you really thing you can hit me with that monstrosity?_" Dreyri said in a cocky tone
"_There are a limited number of ways you can swing that thing._" Dreyri said

Wakeem looked at Dreyri with a grimace. He raised the sword over head and slammed it into the ground and the shock wave flew zipped along the ground. Dreyri jumped over it and Wakeem tried to swat him out of the air with the huge sword. Dreyri tried to block the attack but the force of the blow threw him though the air and he fell to the ground. Wakeem slammed the sword down but he rolled out of the way and got behind Wakeem's guard and slashed him on his chest and across his back again

"_If you are gunna use such a big weapon you can't allow people to get so close to you_"

The pain was clear on Wakeem's face if those wounds had been bleeding he'd be feeling faint from blood loss but his body just burned from the slashes. Dreyri was really drawing it out

Fire and Tetra watched from behind a rock 

"This is stupid, I could have killed that guy a long time ago" Fire said yawning
"He's so slow"
"I've fought with Dreyri before" Tetra said
"He's playing with him" Tetra said shaking her head

Dreyri slashed the man again on his chest

"_I'm done messing around_" Dreyri said
"_You are scared aren't you?_" Wakeem said
"_Nope just getting bored, I thought you'd have done something interesting by now_"
"_Seems you put it all out there from the start though_"
"_One question, what is that sword made of?_"
"_Sorry it's really just a bludgeon you couldn't cut wood with that thing_"

Wakeem eyes were blazing

"_Good seems like you are angry now_"

Dreyri flicked the blade of his sword and there was a loud chink and the bright red fire lit up the early morning. Every time the sword made contact with Wakeems sword before there was no spark. The flames leapt across Dreyri's body  and he held his sword ready

"_What are you waiting for?_" Dreyri asked

Wakeem ran at him sword raised high and brought it down BLOOD OATH Dreyri said as the blades clashed and Moongarm cut through the huge sword sending the pointed part flying through the air. It crashed into the rock Fire and Tetra were hiding behind. Dreyri slashed Wakeem across his chest this time it was very deep and his clothes had caught on Fire. Dreyri spun Moongarm and the fire disappeared and he sheath the sword.

"_Bah what the fuck was the sword made of?_" he said ad he looked at the piece of sword laying on the ground
"_Wasn't steel_" he said in a disappointed tone

Something moved and Dreyri reached for his sword but Fire was already standing on his hand as it rested on the hilt. He looked at her and realized she didn't have her weights on

"_Get off me_" he said pulling his hand away but she had already flipped off
"_You guys saw the whole thing?_" he asked 
"Yea you guys made so much noise in front the hotel" Fire said
"You are lucky Marc didn't get up" Fire said
"_Let's go_" Dreyri said

Meanwhile with the others

"Simo can you find them?" Marc asked
"I don't feel them they, are out of my range" Simo said
"I can tell you that Fire and Tetra jumped out their window onto the street" Simo said
"Looks like there was a small fight here" he said walking around looking at the indentations on the dirt street
"They went this way" Simo said
"Lets fucking pick it up then" Marc said hurrying Simo forward

*Great Blizzard Gaol*

"It's a good thing they started fighting" Nicobi said ans they ran through the snow
"I don't think I could fight anyone else for a while" Nicobi said 
"So where are we headed?" Nicobi asks loudly


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2009)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol....*
The haggard Blade Pirates and Angel Pirates race through a sea of prisoners and guards battling each other at the harbor. In a last ditch attempt the guards raised a perimeter of high pressure water cannons to block the gates to the ships. Hundreds of Prisoners were frozen solid in waves but the sheer mass of beings overwhelmed the defensive line. Not to mention several high level Pirates who run wild across the island, after finally being free. 

A female prisoner faces down an entire squad of guards. Her skin transforms into tree bark as tough as steel and she grows to over fifty feet in height like a giant redwood tree. She stomps the guards casually under her tree like foot...
*Pamela "Poison" Ivy 
Tree Paramecia
Bounty: 108 Million*

Elsewhere a huge half Bulldog, half Human, looking Pirate stands atop a Marine ship throwing off Marines like ragdolls in droves. *"YOU AIN'T TAKIN ME ALIVE!!!!!"* he growls in a booming voice. 
*Smedley "Bulldog" Butler  
Dog Zoan: Bulldog Model
Bounty: 123 Million*

"Thank Oda!" Mathias exclaims as he warily eyes some of the high level Pirates rampaging about. "I don't think that Lolly will pay any attention to us with some of these guys running around!" 

"THERE'S OUR SHIP!!!" Flynn yells, pointing at a large and majestic looking vessel, that's more fit for a Noble then a Pirate crew. He runs towards it and throws knives at various prisoners who try to climb aboard it. "I STOLE THIS BOAT FAIR AND SQUARE BACK UP YOU LOWLIFE THIEVES!!!" he yells. 

"Well that's the pot calling the kettle black!" Usagi tells him as he smacks away a group of Prisoners into the water, where they freeze like icecubes. He looks at the Angel Pirates and nods, "You're free to hitch a ride with us if you want," he tells them, not waiting for an answer and leaping onto the boat. 

"I ONLY WANT THE HOT BLOND. THOSE DUDES CAN STAY!!" Flynn exclaims from the deck. 

"SHAD UP!" Usagi responds. 

Nicobi looks at the others and shrugs, "What do you guys think?" he asks them amid the escalating chaos.

"I think I want a vacation," Helen retorts and she mimes fainting on Nicobi's shoulder. 

Meanwhile Flynn races to the wheelhouse to get the boat moving. "Hold up we have to wait for our nakama," Usagi yells at Flynn, referring to the other Blade Pirates. 

Flynn shakes his head in disbelief, "Like who?!"

"Derrick, Angelina, Kreon..."

"KREON?!?!" Flynn interjects in confusion, "Who the heck is Kreon?!" 

Usagi facepalms and sighs, "Don't you pay attention to who you sail with?" 

"Dude I've been asleep for two weeks and then I wake up and we're in the North Pole. I don't know who the fuck is in this crew or whats goin on!" Flynn responds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2009)

"Dude I've been asleep for two weeks. I don't know who the fuck is in this crew anymore!" Flynn responds.

"FLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYN!" Kent shouts, slamming into his friend and crewmember with a flying tackle. "Here you are!" He turns to Jorma and Kaya. "See! I told you they'd get here!" He nods smugly.

"What? You were telling us to leave. You said they'd catch up!" Kent starts to retaliate before Jorma bursts through the woods, followed closely by Derrick. 


"I FOUND DERRICK!" He hollers, leaping onto the ship. 

"Ghost dude!" Kent shouts, slamming into Derrick. He looks at Usagi, notcing him for the first time. "PAAAANDA!"  After tackling Usagi he looks up at the Angel Pirates. "OTHER GUYS!" He shouts, tackling Helen, Matthias and Nicobi to the ground. "I missed you 4 the most!"He shouts, despite there being only 3 of them. Suddenly Sanya tumbles from the sky, hitting the deck hard. Luckily Jorma broke her fall.

"Whee! That was fun!" She giggles.

"My spleen...my spleen,"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

Martin E. Thought Vs Marines-

The spooniest of bards played his sax, fists forming from the sound. "GUH!" those fist crashed into the bodies of the marines. "UAH!" And those marines were felled by the fists, Soon the bard blade a song of blades. "WAAH!!!" the blades entered the bodies of the marines. "WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON! THE BULLETS ARE CUT BEFORE THEY GET NEAR HIM!!!" The marines scream in agony. "RETREAT!!!!" The song of death has been played~ A poem, By the spooniest of bards.

The marines ran from the sax playing bard, but none where able to escape the sound of his music. invisible blades flew through the air and stabbed the retreating marines, sending bodies tumbling down the stairs into other marines and other marines until at the first floor was a pile of bodies so high martin needed to kick them out of the way in order to get to the steps from the second floor. "Indeed! this battle reminds me of the spoony spiny split silk worm of spandonia!" He laughed as he blew the bodies, both living and dead, of the marines away. "This job was accomplished in both the timiest and slimiest of fashions! i thank you all for your help and indeed i wish you fare the well!" 

With Grim and the Islands captain Halvwell- 

"You see captain." Grim's arm was extended towards the captain, his blade piercing into the mans shoulder. "GUHH!!!" grim began to turn the blade to get the mans attention. "You're men are becoming fuel. Fuel for the worlds freedom. Shouldn't you feel overjoyed? You're lives will be given so that all others may be allowed to taste the sweet flavor of freedom!" The captain was unable to speak, each time he made a comment grim would twist the blade deeper into his shoulder. "Now then, I've had by fill of you." The captains eyes widened. "WHAT!" Before he knew it, Grims gun was fired and he was left with a hole in his forehead and no brain in his skull. 

"Even a captain, Is merely a human." Grim removed a paint brush from his jacket and began to use the captains blood to write on the marines walls. "Wrath, Besure to contact the nearest marine group to arrive on this island after we leave, Understand?" Reaper asked the insane man. "AYE CAP!" Wrath saluted. "Good." 

With that final thing written on the wall, The reapers finished their duties on the island. Leaving only a handful of marines alive and making their way to their next destination. Wrath did as he was ordered, In front of his crew he called over a denden mushi to the nearest marine vessle and informed them of the event on the island. A team was dispatched to the area, what they found was a massacre. Marine bodies littering the streets, the buldings, the tunnel system used to get to the town... the only thing left unscathed seemed to be the marine base itself. all the damage done was the gate was broken down. 

the marines sighed a sigh of relief and walked towards the base, Those who were lucky enough to barrade themselves in here would still be alive... There would be something left alive in this massacre! "SIR!!" A skinny man rushes up to another man in a jacket with justice written on the back. "What is it boy!?" Marine Lt.Commander Alvin Frezden "Look....!" the man pointed behind the Commander, There lied the body of the marine in charge.. His brains blown all over the wall, words written in blood red above him. "This is our justice- Signed, Grim Drakoski Captain of the reaper pirates."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2009)

The Great Blizzard Gaol...
Flynn gets to his feet and looks at Kent in confusion then he does a double take at Usagi. "Hey wait you told me he left! How did he find us all the way in the North Pole?"

Usagi scratches his chin and shrugs, "Plot device I guess," he mumbles in response. 

*"HUG US TOO!!!!"* A mass of prisoners scream at Kent as they rush _The Pirate's Dream_. They leap towards the railing of the ship and claw on with their frozen hands. "PLEASE DON'T LEAVE US HERE!!!" 

Flynn pulls several hairs out of his head in annoyance. "This isn't a cruise ship find your own ship!!" he yells at them, slapping their hands away off the railing, but some still cling nonetheless. 

Willoby looks at Usagi seriously, pointing at Eddy, "Could you help me take him to your medical bay?" he asks the Panda. Usagi nods and helps carry him down below. 

"Who are we missing? Not that I care!" Flynn asks. 

"Uh Angelina, William, and Kreon I think..."

"Well this Kreon guy better be one special freakin guy?!" Flynn complains.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 26, 2009)

*Great Blizzard Gaol*
"Why you no good, 2-bit punk ass marine! How dare you think you could take the Chief Warden of the Great Blizzard Gaol!" Lolly roared as he was about to attack Scotts.

Just then, two guards ran up to Lolly with worried expressions. "Cheif Warden-sama, the Angel Pirates-the prime suspects of this entire mess- are escaping on a ship as we speak! Our efforts to stop them are useless!" The guards said.

Lolly's eyes turned blood-shot red as he glared at the guards. "WHAT?! ESCAPE???" Lolly bellowed loudly. "OVER MY DEAD, HAIRY ASS BODY!" Lolly continued as he looked towards the docks to see that their story was true.

Suddenly, a great deal of hair rose from Lolly's body. It rose towards the sky then sloped down towards the docks like a giant slide. Lolly climbed to the top of the hair slide and began sliding down towards the docks at a high speed. *"HEAWAKU!"* Lolly exclaimed as he approached the pirates. "YOU WON'T ESCAPE!"

Lolly walked upon the icy docks with an expression from hell.

"GET BACK HERE! *SENNENHEA SURGE!"* Lolly roared at a last ditch attempt to catch the pirates. Though, not to far from the _Pirates Dream_, another black and gray vessel was docked.

Lolly's hair honed in on the _Pirates Dream_, then suddenly......

"Lolly, leave that trash alone. We have business to attend to." A dark voice said.

Lolly's hair froze in its tracks. Lolly turned around to see whom the command had come from. His eyes nearly popped out of his head.

"Darver?!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

Joseph grinned at the pirate captain. "Now that the jokes are out of the way.." He raised his hands. "I'M NOT HOLDING BACK PIRATE SCUM!!! CANNON EXPEL!!!" Nothing comes out of his palms. "EH!?!!?!?!?! DID I USE THEM ALL!?" WHAM!!! something heavy smacks into the side of his head. "I hate shitty jokes like that." Joseph got his balance, blood covering the side of his head where he was hit. Morningstar was holding a massive metal tube, One that would be expected to fire mortars. "Shit... He's got that kind of weapon... this is bad..." 

With Hana- 

Hana jumped out of the way of a spiked metal ball. "Damn it, He's got a mid range weapon and i can only fight as close range." She grumbled to herself. "The hell am i supposed to do about this situation!" Hana saw the spiked ball heading for her once more. "Damn it." CLANG!! it hit something, something that wasn't her. "Honestly, You shouldn't come into battle without a weapon!" one of the guards stood before her. "My name's Tai."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 26, 2009)

*BD harbor*

Nicobi looked at Kent tackling everyone

"I like this guy" Nicobi said laughing

Flynn was stomping people trying to climb over the side of the boat

Sanya fell out the sky and crashed into Jorma

"Whee that was fun"
"SAYNAA" Nicobi said and tackled her he was much bigger and heavier than Kent though and it didn't work out the same way

He got up off her and she lay flattened on the deck of the boat

"Too much?" Nicobi asked
"*YES*" everyone that was still on deck replied

Nicobi sat on the deck looking sad

*Shingu Island*

Shan and Shane jogged through the rain until they got into the mountains, they jumped around and reached the top of the mountain and saw fire light flickering from the cave. 

"That's them" Shane said
"How you wanna do this?"
"Smoke them out spray them with bones and beat up who ever lives" Shane said
"Sounds like you have this under control" Shan said
"OK you can throw the smoke bomb" Shane said with a smile as water dripped down his face

Shan just shook her head, she ran forward and threw three kunai with exploding tags into the cave and there was a loud explosion and the mountain shook the looked up to see a huge land slide coming right at them

"FUCK!!" Shan said as she hopped down the hill
"This is so your fault"
"FOR DOING WHAT?" Shan shouted above the loud rumbling behind them
"BEING YOU?" 

They ran through the forest and the land slide took out a some of the forest. They stood watching the huge land slide 

"Well, it looks like we got the job done" Shan said wiping water out her face

Shane just shook his head


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

At the Makosu base-

David jumped off the head of the massive Ero eel and made his way towards the main hall of the base. "D..David!!! TERRIBLE NEWS!!!" A tero ran up to him. "D..Darver... Darver is gone..." WHAM! David backhanded the Tero away. "I know." He grinned. Within moments, David made his way into the main meeting hall, Tero were still trying to clean up the blood from the floor. "DAVID!!! TERRIBLE NEWS!!!" They shout as he enter. "Shut up, I'm busy." He makes his way towards the end of the table where the two chairs sit. "W..what are you doing?!" 

The tero shout, David grabs ahold of his chair and flings it out the window. "I DON'T NEED THAT ANYMORE!" he laughed and plopped down into Darver's seat. "David... That's... that's darvers seat!!" they shout. "OI! didn't he tell you!? I'm the boss now! Call the fucking agents who are finished with their missions! This is an emergency meeting got it!!" The tero nod and rush out of the room. "Heh. I don't know what your planing Darver. But don't assume this group will be the same weak outfit you let run around."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 26, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc sprinted forward his crew hot on his heels as they searched for the others. Marc strained his eyes to see up ahead in the poor early morning light and saw three figures making their way towards him. Drawing his katana, "Atmosfera del infinito" Marc muttered blitzing forward. "Marc wait" Simo said quickly, "its them." Marc sheathed his sword and pulled the figure he knew was Tetra towards him with his gravity. "I fucking wake up and you are gone" he shouted. "Would it have fucking killed you to leave a note or something?" Tetra and Fire giggled at Marc's worry but Dreyri however was unconcerned. *"I think ve should all get some rest before our competitions tomorrow, Marc and Dreyri especially. Vhat you vere doing out here we can talk about later"* Smirnov said yawning loudly. "There is no need for me to rest now, I can get plenty of that before the finals" Dreyri said cockily. However the only answer he got was Marc snoring loudly as Tetra picked him up to carry him back to the inn.

*With Korver and Su Lin*

Call the fucking agents who are finished with their missions! This is an emergency meeting got it!!" The tero nod and rush out of the room. "Heh. I don't know what your planing Darver. But don't assume this group will be the same weak outfit you let run around." "We are already back" Korver said from the doorway as he allowed Su Lin to enter before him. "Emergency meeting is it?" Su Lin said smiling. "Sounds interesting" Korver said taking a seat at the table.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 26, 2009)

*Blizzard Gaol*
Lolly's hair quickly retracted upon the sight of Darver. He turned his back on the docks so that he could fully face Darver himself. Lolly had a look of supreme shook on his face.

"Come now Lolly, you can't be that shocked to see my being. Old friend." Darver said plainly as he stood in the arctic region, his coat around his shoulders blowing in the wind. 

Lolly raised a brow at this. His expression turned to one of irritation. "Don't come off so casual Darver. You're a wanted man now with a bounty exceeding 200 million! I should arrest you where you stand." Lolly said in an angered tone.  "Besides, I thought you died long ago."

Darver trained his emotionless eyes on Lolly's bloodshot eyes. "I won't die so easily. You should know that yourself. Darver said as he looked around to observe the prison in all of its chaos. "After this incident, the government may revoke your position as Chief Warden. This chaos is a disgrace." Darver continued.

Lolly turned back around to focus on the escaping Angel and Blade Pirates. "I'd like to see that damn government try, no one is escaping, *SENNENHEA SURGE!"* Lolly exclaimed once again as he hair raced out towards the _Pirates Dream_. 

*"Aura quick-step!"* Darver appeared in front of Lolly's face in less than an instant. He punched Lolly, sending him flying back and once again stopping his hair.

"I told you we have business to attend to. Do not attempt to ignore me." Darver coldly said. 

Lolly picked himself up and glared at Darver. His hair swirled about viciously in an offensive way. "DON'T GET IN MY WAY DARVER!" Lolly bellowed. *"HEASHISHI!"* Lolly roared as his hair formed the head of a lion and charged Darver.

*"Aura claws!"* Darver said calmly as aura wrapped around his right hand, forming long dangerous claws. Darver cut the hair lion to shreds. The hair fell to the ground in clumps. The claws dispersed. 

"Don't be a fool. I'd hate to kill such an old good friend on our first reunion in years." Darver stated. "Now hear my offer, it'll benefit us both." Darver said as he crossed his arms.

"And if I refuse your offer?" Lolly growled.

"Then I'll allow all of these prisoners to escape and take your life as well. My offer will make up for all of the escaped prisoners and you'll be able to keep your honor." Darver spoke.

Lolly didn't respond. He was silently nodded in approval. 

"I knew you would comply. Listen carefully....."

_Moments later......_
"Are you sure? Your scheming knows no bounds Darver." Lolly said in an unsure manner.

Darver raised a brow at Lolly. "Do not doubt me." Darver rebutted.

"Hahahahaha! *HEASHISHI!"*  Lolly said as a hair lion engulfed Darver.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2009)

"We are already back" Korver said from the doorway as he allowed Su Lin to enter before him. "Emergency meeting is it?" Su Lin said smiling. "Sounds interesting" Korver said taking a seat at the table. "It would be if all the other members had shown up. What, did you fail the mission and come in here dragging your tails between your legs or did you win and forget that it's proper to announce a victory before barging in here?" David kicked his legs up onto the table. "Don't bother fucking with me either, I'm in a good mood and i don't feel like killing anybody just yet." David grinned. "The hell was your mission anyway... find some marines and beat em up?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2009)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol: The Escape*
"FUCK YOU SANTA!!!!" Flynn yells from the crows nest of the ship. Raising his right middle finger at the great prison island in defiance. 

_The Pirates Dream_, as well as dozens of other ships, stolen Marine patrol boats, prison transports, and even tiny makeshift rafts of all kinds, swarm out towards open water. Each boat is filled with eager prisoners, salivating at their chance at freedom, for some in quite a long time. However, the great harbor of the Blizzard Gaol is blocked off by a thick iron wall that stretches around in a long perimeter. 

"Jorma take care of it!" Kaya tells him while she steers the ship. 

Jorma is already one step ahead of her as he races towards the weapons deck below. Springing over the railing and flipping through a porthole on the side of the ship. He mans a control seat and activates the forward cannons of the ship. He just loves this part. 

Suddenly the forward cannons of the ship explode in a cacophony, blasting the wall. Some of the other ships alongside them follow suit and they hit the barricade with a relentless barrage. The middle of the wall shatters and explodes, tearing a giant rift in the wall. 

"YAHOO HOME FREE!!!" Flynn exclaims as they sail out into the open sea. He leaps down to the deck and looks around, then he spots Helen next to the railing. 

Hearts pop into his eyes and he runs toward Helen to hug her but she quickly sees him in time and ducks. Flynn flies over her with a look of shock and divebombs into the frozen water, turning into an ice cube.

"I'm not fishing him out," Usagi grumbles.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 26, 2009)

*Makaosu Base, Meeting room*

"Don't bother fucking with me either, I'm in a good mood and I don't feel like killing anybody just yet." David grinned. 
"The hell was your mission anyway... find some marines and beat em up?"

Su lin looked around the room, A chair was missing and there was glass shards all over floor. Unlike Korver she assessed the situation before talking. 

"Aye I asked what the hell was your mission" David said loudly

Su lin looked at him 

"We were charged to recover weapon plans from the Tetran Army" Su lin said calmly

She pulled the folder from inside her coat and rested it on the table in front of David

"We also stole another set of plans"
"It's for a human augmentation project similar to the Pacifista program the world government are currently working on"

She pulled another folder from her coat and rested it on the table atop the other folder

"As for reporting in, we did when we were finished and we were told to report to the base immediately by the previous leader"

She shot a glare at Korver who was swirling the contents of a glass around not even paying attention to what she was saying. She back up and took her seat at the table and looked at David who was reaching for the folders in front of him

*Arathai Basin*

Dreyri took a nap when they go back to the room, Smirnov walked into the room

"*I know you fought that guy last night*" He said in a serious tone
"_He came and challenged me_" Dreyri said getting to his feet
"*He's not dead, but he von't be making an appearance today*" Smirnov said
"*Good luck today son*" Smirnov said as he turned to walk out
"_I don't need luck old head_"
"_I am well rested and I'm ready for anyone_" Dreyri said with a smile

The went to their normal spot and ate breakfast they sat there killing time until it was closer to the time for the competition to start

"Where the hell are Hawthorne and Akawana?" Marc asked as they sat drinking
"Rain told me they have been on the boat" Fire said
"I wonder what the fuck they been doin?" Marc said
"I'm sure Hawthorne has better taste than that skank" Tetra said

The crew roared with laughter

*Shingu Island
*
"Good job Shane" Shane said to Shan as they looked at the aftermath of the land slide
"Lets go get paid" Shane said rubbign hsi hands together
"We need to at least find out if we got them" Shan said
"Lets don't and say we did" Shane said 
"You scared that if they lived though that they'd be too much for you?" Shan said questioningly

Shane turned 

"I'm not scared of those scrubs"
"Lets wait till morning" Shan said
"No use doing it now" 

They turned and headed back to the town


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 26, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*"Ladies and gentlemen we are here live again for the conclusion of our swordsman tournament"* the PA boomed around the stadium. *"Unfortunately it seems one of our contestants are missing, should he fail to check in soon he will be disqualified. Please bear with us while we wait for the for the grace period to expire."* There was a scratching noise in which the announcer assumed he had turned off the mic. *"That maniac is back again, has my son withdrawn from the battle royal yet?"* the man said no doubt referring to Marc who was experiencing a wide berth this morning. All of the seats around him were empty ensuring he had a lot of space. The stadium roared in laughter as the announcer swore loudly when he realized the mic was still on. Even Marc could not help but chuckle under his breath as the PA went silent. "Don't you think you should be checking out your opponents?" Tetra said under her breath nudging Marc. "It won't matter" Marc said elevating his feet on the seat in front of him. "Its either I can beat them or I can't, they aren't likely to show anything of importance while sitting in the stands" Marc said placing his hands behind his head. "This fucking sucks" Marc said indicating to his current foot rest. "Where the fuck is my old foot rest" Marc roared looking around for the body of the idiot he had killed the other day. 

*At The Makasou Base*

"My apologies for my rudeness" Korver said realizing the tension of the situation he had created. He had not been paying much attention to what had been going on around him. His mind was instead mulling over the prospect of other interesting missions. David glanced up from his folders no doubt wondering if Korver was insane but deciding there would be a later date to kill Korver he turned back to his files.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 27, 2009)

*Arathai Basin*

Dreyri walker over to the woman and tapped her on her shoulder. She didn't turn

"_I can feel that sword from miles away_"
"_I'm not blocking it_" Dreyri said
"_It wants to have fun_"
"I guess you are the reason the other guy isn't here"
"_Yes and no_" 
"_He came and challenged me early this morning_"
"_I didn't kill him...but he did need medical attention_" Dreyri lied

The woman turned to look at him

"I looks like I can't avoid fighting you" she said 
"_What do you mean?_"Dreyri said 
"I know you can beat that guy and I know I can beat that guy"
"Lets skip to the good part" she said

She turned to face the man with the two swords killing intent exploded from the ring. The man froze in terror. Dreyri realized what the woman did and released the hold on Moongarm's aura and the man was bombarded with them. He dropped to his knees and started to chitter.

"*Leave now*" the woman said to him with intense eyes

The man dropped to his knees and backed out of the ring. He fell over the edge of the raised platform and dropped onto his back got to his feet and walked away

"*Ladies and gentlemen it seems we have two contestants left by some strange turn of events*"
"*We'll start in 10 minutes*"

"When I beat you from taking that sword from you"
"_You can try_" Dreyri said as he turned and walked away

*Gavurn Island
*

Karl raised his hand and opened his palms. Chains shot from his sleeves jenny jumped back and deflected the head of the chain with her spear head. The chains kept coming at her and she eventually kicked one head away and bat the next one down with her spear head. She ran on the chains until she was closer to Karl and stabbed at him with her spear. He dodged the two of the thrusts she hit him with the spear in his face 

"Gotcha" she said with a smile

He dropped to onto his back and pulled the chains out from under her feet and she flew into the air and fell onto her back

"Not so fast" he said  as he quickly got to his feet

He stood up an the chains snapped at her while she lay on the ground she rolled from side to side and grabbed both chain heads. She pulled them but the chain just was pulled free from Karls sleeves. He smiled

"You have to be better than that" Karl said

He ran toward her and punched Jenny in the stomach and her hands were occupied with the chain heads. He head butt her and she collapsed onto the ground. He stamped with teh eel of his boot but she rolled to the side and got to her feet in a single motion while still holding the chin heads. She kicked but be blocked with his forearm. She then flicked up her Spear with her foot and kicked it at him he jumped over the flying spear. Jenny pulled the chains again slammed the heads into the ground and ran for her spear. Smirnov dropped to the ground and spun and sent the chains after her. She grabbed the spear and bat the heads away and jumped into the air. She thrust the spear at him but he jsut stood there. The spear grew and stabbed him in his shoulder he immediately grabbed the spear with both his hands. 

"Gotcha again" Jenny said with a smile

Meanwhile with Tsubaki

Tsubaki flipped back dodging Richards swings with teh bladed weapons. She swung the staff at him but he blocked it with a loud clack. She jumped backward and made some space between them. Several small plants grew up and pods grew out of them but Richard cunt them down before they could do anything

"Hmm I have to alter the speed at which I make the fruits grow out" Tsubaki said to herself

This was the first time she used her power to fight with an opponent that didn't allow the plants to grow. He attacked her and she dodged one attack but he caught her with the other swing his sliced her but he bark skin was up. some small plant grew a short way out of the ground and the pob grew out of it immediately. The pod flew up in teh air and exploded showering spines everywhere. Richard blocked most of them but a few embedded themselves in his shins.

"I'm getting better at this" Tsubaki said 

Richard ran at her slashing and stabbing with renewed vigor. He was causing her to move so much she couldn't keep contact with the ground. She reached into her seed pouch and slammed her hand into his chest and kept contact as vines sprouted from where her hand touched him. He head but her and kicked her and she fell backward

"Looks like ya need contact to grow ur plaaants" Richard said with a smile

as she lay on the ground she was preparing something for him several of the pods flew into the air and exploded. He used the surfboard to block the spines again but one caught him again on his foot.blood streamed down his foot. She got to her feet and got close to him again his weapons were so clunky and large once she got close all he had left was to kick or head but her. When he kicked her sh slammed a hand full of seeds on to his bleeding foot and some vines started to grow but he head butt her and she fell sprawling onto the ground. He stood over her

"Not gunna let you grow anything on me plant girrrrrl" Richard said


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 27, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*"Ladies and gentlemen it seems we have two contestants left by some strange turn of events"
"We'll start in 10 minutes"*

"I said where is my fucking foot rest" Marc said loudly looking around. Everyone he looked at shied away from his gaze which only caused him to get even more annoyed. Marc looked around the crowd and spotted the marine who had been collecting bounties yesterday and got up to make his way towards him. However as he took his first few steps towards the marine he was cut off by another man with bright blue hair that stuck up in every direction. "They say small dogs make the most noise" the man said looking at Marc. "Unless you can actually fight like you act I suggest you shut up and sit down, you are beginning to annoy me with your constant noise." The pirates behind the man who were obviously his crew broke out into loud cheers at their captains words. The man opened his mouth to speak again but before he could get a word out the blood from his throat was running down his front. Marc pulled the dying man towards him with a tiron oscuro and grabbed him by his hair. "Anyone have a fucking problem with that?" Marc asked the shellshocked crew. Who appeared to be the first mate opened his mouth the speak but quailed under Marc's gaze. "Glad to fucking hear it" Marc said turning away dragging the deceased captain with him. Marc tossed the body down where his feet rested and took his seat. "What the hell is that?" Tetra asked pointing at the oozing corpse. "My new foot rest" Marc replied training his eyes on the ring.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 27, 2009)

There was the brave marine, Lt. Commander Troll S. Vegapunk sitting on his marine vessel, chasing the horrible pirate Pegleg Toppin, a no name pirate woth 10 million. He wasn't worried at all. As a matter of fact he was excited to destroy this pirate's life. He had done it once already. He took a minute to reminisce about it.
A half a year ago, right before Troll got his own marine vessel, he was the star of one of the marine football teams. He went up against the other team lead by Toppin. Troll destroyed the other team so hard, Toppin lost his career, his wife left him, and his parents and brother all committed suicide.
Toppin used to be a marine. A marine gone pirate was a true abomination. Something that needed to be stopped before it turned into a real problem. X Drake, Pegleg Toppin, he was sure there would be more to come.
When they were in range, Troll decided not to fire the cannons. That would be a waste of ammo. All he did was simply transform into his hybrid point, jump over to the other ship, the transformed into his Muscle point and te weight made the ship sink. Before it was fully submerged, Troll jumped back to his own vessel. He loved ruining lives.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 27, 2009)

*Arathai Basin
*
"Was that really necessary?" Fire asked as she pat Storm's head
"You got up from your seat walked over there"
"Killed some random no name and dragged him back over here to rest your foot on"
"I like my comforts" Marc said offhandedly
"*I think you should tone it down a bit*" Smirnov said
"*He was a weak pirate, next time let him run his mouth*" Smirnov said

He looked at Marc and shook his head

"*You need to have a tighter reign on your anger*" Smirnov said
"*With out that you are just a mindless murderer*"
"*You are better than that*"
"*Keep yourself in check*" he said putting his hand on Marc's shoulder

The crowd closed in around them a bit still leaving a few rows of seats empty

"*Well folks after that small scuffle in the stands we are about to start up*"
"*We have by some miracle Stacy Jean and Dreyri Bruni in the finals*"
"*Neither of them have fought yet so they should both be fresh*"
"*We start at the gong*"

Dreyri jumped up on into the ring and walked to the middle, Stacy hopped up easily also and put her hand on her katana and stared Dreyri in his eyes. She was a woman of average height with long black hair. She wore a white shirt tucked into blue jeans and sandals. She had piercing black eyes and a serious look on her face.

"_You ready for this?_" Dreyri asked putting his hand on the hilt of his sword and dropping his stance.
"_I'm always ready_" Stacy said dropping he stance also and adjusting her grip on her katana

*BOOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGGG*

Dreyri drew his sword from the scabbard on his back and executed a horizontal right to left one handed swing in one fluid motion as Stacy drew her katana from the scabbard at her waist executed a vertical down to up swing. The swords clashed with a loud ring and several sparks. The sparks ignited moongarm and Dreyri smiled

"_Lets go_" he said


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 27, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*"Keep yourself in check"* he said putting his hand on Marc's shoulder. "I guess you are right" Marc said sighing, "but for the record no effort was expended on my part, this guy came over to me" Marc said looking at Fire smugly. Fire rolled her eyes and continued to stroke the wolves. "All the same, maybe that was a little over the fucking top" Marc said looking at Smirnov. Smirnov nodded a small smile threatening to spread across his face. "They are starting" Tetra said pointing at the ring as the gong sounded in the back ground. "Suppose they are really getting up in my fucking grill though?" Marc asked looking at Smirnov as Fire and Tetra sighed pressing their hands against their faces.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 27, 2009)

*Arathai Basin
*
The flames enveloped the sword as he pushed with one hand and so did Stacy

"_You are stronger than you look_" he said putting his other hand on the hilt

She drew her wakizashi and slammed it next to her katana to give her some more leverage. Eventually Dreyri was too stronger for her and she jumped back. Dreyri didn't give he a chance to settle *BLOOD FLAME* he shouted and swung the sword and a bar of fire shot out from the sword. Stacy cut the attack and made it dissipate. 

"_What the fuck_" Dreyri said loudly

The attack was supposed to explode on contact with anything but she cut it. Dreyri stayed at range Blood Slash he said as she swung the sword over and over in front of him several red slashes flew out of the blade right at Stacy again she cut them in and they dissipated. 

"You are gunna have to do something more interesting" she said yawning
"_I'll show you interesting_" Dreyri said running at her

He jumped in the air and brought the sword down but she blocked it sparks flying once again and the sword lighting up. He stabbed at her several times and she slashed him on his forearm. He continued to go at her head on and picked up several more nicks all over his both forearms. The blood streamed down his hand and dripped out of his gauntlets onto the ground and sometimes onto the sword with a loud sizzle.

"_I have to get her_" Dreyri said

He ran in and swung at her she blocked with her katana and wakizashi and  he grabbed her hand holding the wakizashi and dragged his sword along her shoulder leaving a huge bloodless burn. She kicked him in his stomach and he released her and she retreated to a safe distance.

"He burnt my hand and my shoulder" She said looking at her forearm

The few seconds she lost her concentration for was dangerous for her though. He slashed at her and the tip of his blade sliced she cheek as she pulled her face out of the way. It was bloodless and read like all wounds that Moongarm inflicted. Stacy put a hand to her face and brought it away to see no blood.

"_Wake up_" Dreyri barked
"_No time to be sleeping_" he said as she deflected a blow then rolled out of the way. 

*BLOOD SLASH* she didn't have time to react and the attack clipped her as she narrowly avoided it, blood streamed from the wound. She could feel the aura of the sword become spikey and excited. 

"I need to finish this up fast"

She blurred and ran up to Dreyri he didn't expect his high level of speed from her and she slashed him across his chest with her katana and wakizashi forming an X, he was loosing a lot of blood. She tried to blitz him again but he was ready this time he grabbed her by her neck and ran the sword along her neck this time. She kicked him to free herself blood was everywhere though. She could feel the aura of the sword going wild. She looked into his eyes and realized that he was going in and out of consciousness. 

"I need to put him out" Stacy said and picked up her speed she slashed him again and stabbed her wakizashi in his dominant shoulder. He grabbed her by her neck with lightning reflexes

"_Run_" he mumbled

Dreyri threw her totally out of the ring. The flames from Moongarm started to turn into something they jumped off the blade and formed into a huge red fiery wolf. Storm and cloud went crazy and started howling at the wolf.

"*Folks I don't know what's happening in the ring but we have a winner by ring out*"
"*Dreyri Bruni is out winner of the swordsman arena*" 

Just then Dreyri flames engulfing him pulled the wakizashi from his shoulder and jumped into the crowd and started cutting down spectators.

"SHIT!!!" Stacy exclaimed
"DO SOMETHING" she shouted at Marc and the others
"The sword has taken him over"
"He's unconscious" She said getting to her feet


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 27, 2009)

"SHIT!!!" Stacy exclaimed
"DO SOMETHING" she shouted at Marc and the others
"The sword has taken him over"
"He's unconscious" She said getting to her feet.

"Should we really restrain him?" Marc asked looking onwards as Dreyri cut down mostly marines. "I was just about to ask the same thing" Fire said getting over the initial shock of the situation looking at the marines scatter in fear. Smirnov hoisted both of them into the air as the women swordsman continued to shriek like a wild banshee. Marc and Fire pouted and folded their hands suspended in the air. "Stay here" Marc said to Tetra and Fire as he and Smirnov rushed forward. "Yeah just leave the two of us behind" Fire said pouting. "How else am I going to make sure nobody steals my fucking foot rest" Marc said laughing as he shoved someone out of his way. *"Ladies and Gentlemen the winner of the swordsman tournament is now going berserk in the stands if you are in that block nobody will laugh if you run and scream like a little girl. I know I would"* the PA boomed. *"Thank Oda, it seems the captain that has been killing quite a few people himself is heading over there with his first mate to stop his crew mate."* Marc watched as Dreyri swung Moongarm and cleaved a fleeing man in two at the waist. For the few seconds he clung to life he screamed in agony before falling silent. Dreyri punched another person near him and they went flying, the fire covering Dreyri's body spread to the victim's clothes and he screamed in fear and pain as he sailed through the air. As Marc and Smirnov continued to shove people out of their way and move towards Dreyri he thrust his sword through a woman's chest and twisted the blade spilling her innards into the stands. "Nice touch" Marc said making a mental note to try that in the future. Smirnov scowled at Marc no doubt wondering how he could find humor in this situation. A marine charged at Dreyri from behind but Dreyri ducked the blow and brought his sword racing upwards wrecking the man's spine. Marc instinctively stuck his hand in front of his face to shield himself from the blood mist but Moongarm greedily drunk all the blood from the wound. "At least there is no blood getting on us, am I right?" Marc said chuckling. 

Dreyri parted a man from his head who had foolishly stood to fight and Marc back handed it aside as it came flying at him. "DREYRI!" Marc roared finally in earshot, "get it together you fucktard." However Dreyri neither responded nor even acted like he had heard. The people still in Dreyri's reach shrunk behind Marc as Dreyri came charging at his nakama unaware of his actions. *"We can't hurt him, we have to restrain him"* Smirnov said reminding Marc that Dreyri was not an enemy. "Clearly" Marc said almost annoyed he had to be reminded. Dreyri brought Moongarm down hard and Marc threw his katana in the way preventing Dreyri from cleaving him in two. "Fuck its hot" Marc said as the flames on Dreyri's body licked at his bare chest and arms. "Will you fucking get him?" Marc said looking at Smirnov who had unsnapped his bracelets turning to his stone form. Smirnov reached out to grab Dreyri but he blurred and appeared behind Marc Moongarm racing towards Marc's shoulder. Marc ducked the blow and placed his palm as close to Dreyri as he could without burning it and knocked him off balance with a light burst of gravity. Dreyri staggered backwards and released an instinctive blood flame to protect himself. Marc cut the attack protecting himself from it while Smirnov clapped his hands together diverting the attack around him with his fingertips. The people behind the duo fell to the ground screaming as the attack exploded lighting them on fire. "I'll knocking him towards you" Marc said to Smirnov as he rushed forward. Marc decreased the gravity around him and blitzed towards Dreyri in a straight line. Dreyri brought his sword down vertically and shattered the ground where Marc had been standing milliseconds before he had blurred. Appearing behind Dreyri Marc blasted him towards Smirnov with a weakened empuje Oscuro.

Smirnov caught Dreyri in a full body restraint hold pinning him to the ground. Dreyri struggled against Smirnov, but even in his blood lusted rage fueled by the swords dark aura, he was no match for Smirnov who held him firmly but gently. Marc knocked Dreyri on his wrist with the blunt side of his blade causing Moongarm to clatter to the floor. The flames dissipated from Dreyri's body but the dark aura began to fill the stadium as it leaked from the sword. People screamed in terror as it bombarded their minds and Marc looked down at it darkly. Marc slammed his foot down on the blade and began channeling his aura into the blade forcing it to calm down. The sword struggled threatening to throw Marc's mind into madness. "You will fucking calm down, you are no match for me" Marc roared his aura overpowering the swords finally bringing calm to the stadium. Smirnov tossed Dreyri's limp form over his shoulder and snapped back on his bracelets releasing a loud sigh. Marc sheathed his katana and looked around at the horrified stadium who were looking at the crew with a mixture of loathing and fear. "Mind your own fucking business" Marc's voice boomed around the stadium. "Or next time I will let him kill all of you fuckers, I didn't have to stop him, I owe none of you anything. You would do fucking well to remember that before you judged me or anyone in my crew." *"Powerful words from the psychotic *cough* I mean brave captain. Order has finally been brought back to our stadium and I am sure everyone agrees with me that the battle royal can be postponed until tomorrow along with prize giving after this ordeal"* the announcer said his voice shaking. "Everyone back to the inn" Marc said flatly looking at Dreyri's limp form as Fire and Tetra landed next to them with Wesley stumbling among the stands after them as he tried to write in his note pad and walk at the same time.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

*Makaosu Base, Meeting room*
"Aye I asked what the hell was your mission" David said loudly Su lin looked at him "We were charged to recover weapon plans from the Tetran Army" Su lin said calmly She pulled the folder from inside her coat and rested it on the table in front of David"We also stole another set of plans"
"It's for a human augmentation project similar to the Pacifista program the world government are currently working on"

She pulled another folder from her coat and rested it on the table atop the other folder"As for reporting in, we did when we were finished and we were told to report to the base immediately by the previous leader" She shot a glare at Korver who was swirling the contents of a glass around not even paying attention to what she was saying. She back up and took her seat at the table and looked at David who was reaching for the folders in front of him

"My apologies for my rudeness" Korver said realizing the tension of the situation he had created. David looked over the files, "Some interesting stuff here." He grinned. "I wonder, Why would Darver be in such a hurry to get these things." David rubbed his chin. "Only to leave me in charge. Curious don't you two think?" He had a very sinister grin on his face. "I have to admit, you have a good eye for assessing the situation Su lin. I find that valuable. You're partner can use some work in that area." He leaned back in his chair once more and read over the files in more depth. "Hehe... Get a tero in here!" 

A nervous Tero burst into the door. "Y..yes sir!!!" he saluted. FWAP! the files land infront of him. "Take that to the research department, See if we have the supplies to build it. If not, We've got no choice but to fuckin deal with Everret." He grumbled. "If we don't have the resources, Tell me right away or i'll make sure you meet the volcano's belly personally." "YES SIR!!!" the man saluted and rushed out. "Now... Where's the rest of our agents?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2009)

_Makosou Base_

Upon hearing the news that David has taken commaned, Fasola nearly fainted. David, unlike Darver, was a wild card whose moves could not be predicted easily. 

"Daran!" He yelled. His loyal aide was in his private quarters, holding  a couple of folders. "What the hell has happened!?"

The fishman coughed. "Darver quit and David became the leader." 

Fasola slammed his head on the wall. "What in Oda's name was Darver thinking!? We can't manipulate David! He's insane!"

"And an Egotist, milord." Daran added.

Fasola continued to slam his head on the wall, until he fell on the floor, nearly unconcious."What are we going to do?"

_A few hours later_
Daran entered the meeting room, holding a tall pile of papers. He dropped it in front of David, barely concealing a vindictive grin. 

"Here are some issues Darver left us,_ sir_." He said sarcastically.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

_A few hours later_
Daran entered the meeting room, holding a tall pile of papers. He dropped it in front of David, barely concealing a vindictive grin. "Here are some issues Darver left us,_ sir_." He said sarcastically. GRIP! David shot up and grabbed the fishman by the throat. "Hey, Sarcasm ain't my cup of tea got it? I'm too busy to deal with this shit right now. Go give it to someone else to do." He let go and wiped off his hand. "Now take a seat. This meeting requires most of the members to be here." He sat down. "And you ain't moving till they show up! you do, We're havin sushi for dinner."

With The LTP-

A few days of sailing later and Kama spotted an island. "WOO LAND HO~~~" he screamed, a few people perked up and sighed a sigh of relief. "Finally, maybe now we can relax..." Kama looked out at the island. "Uhh... not really." He looked down at the crew. "We have about... five hundred little promblems." *"FIVE HUNDRED!?" *The crew screams. "There's a marine base on the island, Looks like... Five ships parked out at the dock, One ship seems to be a war ship... Four lage cannons pointed out at sea. The other four are pretty small, only two cannons at front. Still, pointed in our direction." Nolan sighed. "Hold onto your asses, We're going around to the back." 

"No can do buckaroo, The base is at the back." Kama's arm was resting at the rim of the crows nest.  "Then we'll go to the side." Nolan began turning the helm. "There's a group of marines on patrol on the western and eastern sides of the island. The base is located at the north and the south is where the ships are parked. We can pretty much stay out of their way if we stick out here, the cannons can't reach us at this distance. Park the ship and we'll wait to see what the captain wants to do." Kama sat down in the crows nest. "Course, Captains not here..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 27, 2009)

Daran lowered his eyes. David was strong, no doubt about that, but he was confident that he'd never beat him in the water. 

"As you wish... Sir." 

_The Trial of Shin Yagami, the Finale_

The trials were over. Shin had finished it, and he had the burns to prove it. Everyone was on deck, conducting a parody of a graduation ceremony, complete with everyone wearing graduation gowns.

"That was anti-climatic." Rek said, looking bored. He approached Shin, and shook his hand, the samurai doing so with reluctance. He would've crushed Rek's hand then and there, but he was too tired to do so.

"Here you go. Congratulations." Rek patted him on the back, then pushed him off the boat. The young noble then turned to Ruru. 

"If I remember correctly this area is infested with sharks, is it not, Ruru?"

The butler nodded. " Indeed it is, milord."

Rek smiled, and turned to the others. "Alright, 500 berri says a bull shark will chew him up."

Annie took him up on that bet. "I'm wagering a thousand on a great white"

Greize smiled, and uppd the ante. " 1500 for a hammerhead eating the shmuck."

Even Alph joined in. "2000 beri for tiger sharks then."


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jun 27, 2009)

Rachael and Jacob laid on the deck of the schooner, wet and exhausted. ?That is the last time I follow you into a building.?

?Oh, come on.? Jacob replied. ?That was fun!? 

Rachael stared at him in disbelief. ?Fun? We nearly drowned! You call escaping from a sinking metal box fun!?!? Their ship bobbed in the waves as sun hung overhead. The other ships in the area had long since left. Rachael let out a sigh. ?So, now what do we do??

?We need to find some Marines to warn about the island.?

?I don?t think that?s gonna help.?  Jacob looked over his shoulder to see where Rachael was pointing. A massive column of smoke was rising from the distant speck of an island. 

?Crap!? Jacob rushed to set the sails before bringing the ship around. As they got closer, they could see another ship was near the island. Its sail was a unlike anything Jacob had read about or seen before ? black, decorated with strange runes and patterns. ?Where does he think he?s going?? 

?Halt!? Jacob turned to see a Marine frigate closing on his position ? probably attracted by the smoke. ?Surrender at once or you will be fired upon!? Much to Rachael?s surprise, Jacob complied. Within minutes there ship was brought along side the Marine vessel and they were thrown into the brig. 

?You mind explaining why you?re throwing us in here?? Jacob finally managed to ask.

?You are under arrest for your little fire display on the island.? The Marine replied snidely.

?You think we did that!?? Jacob asked, shocked. ?we were trying to warn you guys??

?Yeah, yeah. Save it for the judge.? Jacob could only watch as the marine walked off.

There was only one other person in the cell ? a man, maybe in his thirties. His hair was unkempt, and his coat look liked it had seen better days. ?Not having a good day, are we??

?I?ve had better.? Jacob replied sarcastically.

?Well, no matter, Mr. Archer ? even the worst day?s end.? Jacob had to do a double take at that last comment. The man slowly rose as Jacob stared.

?How do you know my name??

?Explanations can come later.? The man replied. ?For now, let us simply get out of here.?

?Who are you!?!? Rachael asked, incredulous. 

?Vane. Charles Vane.? The man replied with a bow. He then hefted bench he had been sitting on and wedged it in between the door and the wall. With a single kick, the hinges dislocated and the door fell. Charles carefully lowered it to the ground, trying not to alert the guards. ?Hmm. I didn?t expect that to work.? He turned back to Jacob. ?you have a ship??

?Yeah.? Jacob replied. ?Why??

The man pulled from his pocket a little bauble. It was a little round sphere mounted on a leather strap. ?If you can travel, then I can show the way.?

?A log pose.? Jacob grinned. ?Those aren?t very common. I take it you?re looking for a ride??

?Of a sense.? Vane replied. ?Lets go before the marines show up.?

?That shouldn?t be an issue.? Both men turned to look at Rachael, who continued. ?They?re on there lunch break right now, so guard levels will be at a minimum.? Both men simply stared at here. ?What? I saw there dining schedule on the wall on the way in.?

?Lets just go.? Jacob replied, leading the way out. They managed to slip past the few guards and reached the Phoenix, still tied to the side of the ship. As they began casting off, Jacob looked back at the Marine Frigate. ?Think we can get out of firing distance before they notice??

?Depends.? Charles replied. ?Do you want to live??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

With Lance and Necaroy-

They are nearing the Makaosu base, the giant tied up and resting unconcious on a large metal platform that is somehow being dragged by the boat half it's size, "That mission would have been over a while ago if I had gotten to go on my own," Lance comments as he looks into the distant Makaosu base.

Back during the battle-

Lance took a look at the pinned down giant, "Fine, if you want to finish this fight disgracefully then lets get it over with," he holds his sword out and then pulls it back, gripping it with both hands, *"Legacy..."* he then rushes forward, *"Laceration!"* he says, now behind the giant beast. A giant cut going diagnal along it's chest bursts with blood and the beast goes down.

Lance sheaths his blade and turns to Necaroy, "Before you open your mouth I'll correct you," he says smugly, "I worked hard to hold back my strength so the beast could survive. Now I suggest you bring him back to the ship so we can get a move on," he says walking away, not even waiting for a response.

Back at current times-

The boat docks and a huge number of Tero look up at the beast that they have brought. Lance ignores them all and makes his way to the meeting room, where he sees David and two other agents, "Inform Darver that I've, er, we've completed the mission," he takes a seat and removes his helmet, "His giant beast is waiting for him outside."

Hawkins and Makoto vs William Reis-

They have been battling for quite some time now. Makoto sighs, "Alright, I've had enough of this crap," he shoots forward at the ex-Makaosu Agent but he activates the drill powers that he had recieved recently and slams his drill like hands into the ground. The entire area begins to shake and this throws Makoto off balance and he drips, heading right for Reis.

He quickly outstretches his hands and catches the speedster, "Aw, thanks, but I think I would have been just fine on my own," he says delivering a punch and then retreating back a good distance, "It wasn't for you, trust me," the man vanishes in a flash and then appears right in front of Makoto, "I just needed that power of yours," he begins to fire off a flurry of punches which Makoto dodges with his speed.

With Tatsu-

Elza had left, attempting to get some information about the Knights of Tensei's recent activites so he decided to join the others in watching his friend and crewmate make a fool of himself for a book.

COLOR="Indigo"]"First I'd like to announce that I'm a virgin."[/COLOR]This was the easiest trial for him, he really didn't feel ashamed about this fact and it wasn't like he had been secretive about it or whatever."Also I must say that Annie is stupid, fat and should stop renting out her body to every noble that crosses her path."The last one hadn't been on the list but he wanted to get that off his chest, he still hadn't forgotten about all those claims that she and Rek had slept with each other."Or to certain Dragons who shall remain remain nameless."And he hadn't forgotten about that insinuation either.[/QUOTE]

Tatsu facepalms at the last addition to the speech, "Just won't let that go huh?" He didn't really mind that Annie had played her little game with Shin's emotions, but when she had thrown him into the mess he was no longer as amused, "It was just one drunken night, forget about it already would ya',"  though he usually stays out of such situations he chooses to join in the fun of messing with Shin himself, after all, he was the one who brought Tatsu into the conversation.

With the LTP-

"I'm right here!" James waves, "Without the real Captain in charge, I'm clearly next up, haven't you seen the bounties?" he says pulling out another copy of his own bounty, "How many do you have?" Kama asks, "He obviously made that beanie wearing idiot captain by mistake," he crosses his arms and nods, "Yep, that was it."

"And even if he didn't, he's not here, and I am so I say we just cut right through those marines!" he says drawing his blade, "Yea, because we're really at full battle strength right now. Jason and that guy with the guitar are gone, plus I don't see that guy fighting any time soon," he says motioning to Bolt's cabin.

"Fine! Just drop me off there, I'll clear that entire island myself!" he says proudly. Ever since his bounty raise he has been more cocky than ever, "Maybe they'll name the island after me once I conquer it! Also I've been thinking of some new names for the crew," he begins listing off multiple names involving the words "Red" "Monkey" "Great" and always ending with "Pirates."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 27, 2009)

*The Celeritas arrives at Gavurn*

The intercom of the sub came to life as he approached the bulk head to the Conn tower ?Captain to the bridge, Captain report to the Bridge..?

Charles Sighed as he turned back to the bridge ?What is it?? he asked upon entering the dimly light room. 

"Hydrophones detect explosions from inside and water rushing into the vessel ? engineering believes it will sink within the hour? the XO stated.

?very well? Charles replied motioning to take the bridge ?Navigation bring us back to our previous course ? Crash dive to 0600 feet? 

?aye captain? the navigator replied? looking down at his charts, unlike other ships they used a system of navigation that relied on monitoring their own speed and direction to keep track of where they are, using their island stops has starts points ?Brining heading to 230, next stop Gavurn island? 


?I spot several marine ships ? looks like where using the row boat? Charles said as the periscope lowered back down. It had only taken a few days at cruising speed to get to the island, and despite their lack of bounties they were still technically pirates so they had to be cautious around marines, Charles sighed he would have to go ashore with a small party and none of his normal shore parties would do, they where mechanics and scientists, useless if a fight started ?XO call those two who offered to join me on the marine fortress and tell them to prepare to go ashore ? combat ready? 

?Yes sir? the XO replied ?anything else?? 

?Yeah right a note telling me to get a combat party for this ship? he said has he left the XO in charge of the ship again. 


He had never seen the two who had offered to go since he was interrupted the first time so he was quite surprised at what he saw, a young girl blonde girl in a gothic-esque dress with a small pack, a parasol and combat boots who was laughing at the other ?team member? as he struggled to get his cloak untangled from the over head piping. Charles had no idea about the former but the latter he had seen in the engineering areas of the ship, so he was not despite his dress a knight of nobility. He watched as the young man fell on his ass as he finally untangled the cloak leading to more laughter from the girl. 

He got their attention with a brief ?ahem? ?before we leave, may I have our names and skills?? 

The girl spoke first she was still smiling ?I?m from the chemistry lab my names Irene Adler my skills like in manufacturing explosives I guess? she did a half hearted shrug at the last comment.

?And you Mr. Knight, your should I say Mechanic?? he said glancing at the young man. 

?I am Robert Moriarty, and while I am a mechanic by trade I have trained and wish to be... A KNIGHT!? he said striking a pose before continuing ?I?m quite good with my sword which I made myself in the metallurgy lab after my previous on broke? he said drawing the aforementioned sword and doing several practice swings before getting hit on the head by a black parasol. 

?You?re going to cut my dress swinging that around- or worse my bag!? she yelled at the mechanic has he rubbed his head. 

Charles shook his head has he climbed up the conning tower where a small crew was preparing three small boats, one of the crew handed him a small snail phone and a flare gun with several rounds ?the commander? he said referring to the XO by rank ?told us to give you these call if you need help or use a flare gun to get a missile strike we can use to get the range the color will tell us what type of missile load out to use.? 

?anything else?? Charles asked as he took the items.

?Good luck? he replied as the boat lowered down into the short drop and into the sea. 


 Robert exclaimed as their small boat docked across from a large marine frigate, named the Dark Justice ?I can almost feel the aura of justice coming from the ship, as a knight I must salute the marines in their noble endeavor to ensure their own form of justice is done- even if it clashes with my own!? 

?What?s he talking about?? Irene Asked Charles as he tied off the boat. ?If he like justice so much why doesn?t he become a marine?? 

?I don?t know, I?ve already decided to ignore his mouth by this point? Charles replied ?now come on we need supplies and news?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

"So~" Anna sang Alexander Henders song as the three sailed towards parts unknown. "What are you going to call ourselves cap.. We survived... got me song.." Rex held up the paper. "Beat up sum CP3!' he laughed. "Until we meet up with the others again." Jason stood up and showed Rex a flag with musical notes on the skeletons eyes. "We'll be the musical masked pirates!" Rex sweatdropped. "I be thinkin Little Tree was yer one good name... right...?" Jason curled up into a ball. "Honestly, It was between Little Tree and Big twig.." 

A few hours later-

*"WHAT'S WITH THIS ISLAND!?" *Rex and Jason's jaws drop. The entire island is mechanical to some point. "LOOK! WIND UP CARS!!" Jason points at a man turning a key in the back of his car. "EH!? PULL STRING HORSE!?" Rex points at another man pulling a string on the back of a horse, causing it to rush off. "LOOK! THIS BUILDING CHANGES SIZES!!!" Jason points to a bulding with many gears on it, slowly it goes from a one story building to a five story building. "*THE HELL KIND OF ISLAND IS THIS!!" *

With the Makasou-
 Lance makes his way to the meeting room, where he sees David and two other agents, "Inform Darver that I've, er, we've completed the mission," he takes a seat and removes his helmet, "His giant beast is waiting for him outside." David just blinked. "Who do you think your Adressing in that tone?" He was still sitting back, feet on the table hands behind his head. 

with the LTP-

"Right we'll here's MY two cents, As a guy whose been in this kinda situation before." Nolan cleared his throat. "We take the flag down and Dock on the eastern side of the island. There, Problem solved." He folded his arms and sat down. "Anyone who comes up with a better plan better speak up in five minutes or i'm going through with it on my own."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 27, 2009)

*Arathai Basin*

The headed back to the inn with Stacy in tow. Even with Marc pounding the sword it was still spiking 

"So you are his captain" Stacy said

Marc ignored her

"Fire go fetch Akawana and bring her back here" Marc said
"Let me deal with the sword" Stacy said

She reached for the sword that Smirnov held in a stony hand

"Who the fuck are you lady" Marc said turning to glare at the woman
"*We don't have time for this now*" Smirnov said 
"*He lost a lot of blood at the end*" 
"I was trying to avoid what happened" she said calmly
"We'll talk later" Marc said continuing toward the inn

Fire ran through the streets, she was running max speed with her weights on and the she looked at the wolves they seemed to be easily keeping pace with her. 

"Hmm they are faster than I thought they were" Fire said to herself

They got to the boat

"AKAWANAAAAAA!!!" she shouted from the deck 

She was about to walk down the stairs that lead below deck when Akawana appeared from below deck with her medical bag

"I knew it was only a matter of time before one of you got hurt" she said shaking her head
"Lets go" Fire said ignoring her statement
"Who is it?" Akawana asked
"Dreyri" Fire said
"Hop on Storm"
"I didn't expect him to be the one" Akawana said as she hopped onto Storm

Akawana sat on the wolf with her both legs hanging off the same side and held onto his fur

"Lets go guys we have to hurry" Fire said as she hopped on clouds back

*With the Angel Pirates*

Wilowby appeared on deck he walked around looking at everyone's wounds

"You next son" he said pointing at Nicobi
"Please not now doc I barely have the energy to transform into a human"
"All the better" Wilowby said with a smile
"I'm a vet after all" 

Everyone looked at the tense scene, finally Nicobi got up and slowly walked below deck in his Rhino form

*Lintu Island, West Blue*

Dane awoke the rain was no longer falling and the sun peaked through the curtains. He sat on his bed and rubbed the sleep from his eyes. He got to his feet and brushed his teeth and went to the dining area. The monks were already in full swing food was prepared. He took a bowl and got himself soem food. He took a seat next to Suun

"Today you will be using a normal katana" 
"I haven't used a katana since i was 15"
"I think it's better for you to learn with a katana"
"That's what I used when I created the style, you can translate that training to you own style after" Suun said
"Better if you learn the original techniques and adjust it to fit your own style"

Dane simple ate in silence, he knew Suun was very wise and he had full confidence in his training

*Shingu Island, West Blue*

"Shane, wake up" Shan said as she shook her brother awake
"Whaaat" he said sleepily
"We need to go look for those guys"
"OK OK" he said rolling out of the bed"

They were lent accommodations for the night by the mayor, they had told him that there was a land slide and they didn't know if the men escaped 

"Can we at least eat first" Shane said his stomach rumbling loudly

*Makaosu Base*

"I can't believe he's going to make us stay in this room until all the agents get back" Su lin thought to her self

She looked over at Kover who was reading a book he had on him, The two men dressed in Knights armor walked into the room

"Inform Darver that I've, er, we've completed the mission," he takes a seat and removes his helmet, 
"His giant beast is waiting for him outside."
"Who do you think your Adressing in that tone?"
"Are none of these men able to read the situation in a room" Su lin said to herself softly
"Here it comes" she said face palming


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

With the Makaosu-

Lance looks at David, "I understand your higher rank as Vice Leader, but honestly rank in this organization means nothing to me," he leans forward in his chair, "I am here by request of _my_ superiors, and they are the only people whom I will agnolage as my superiors. Though don't get my intentions wrong, I don't plan to start any trouble, but do not treat me as the rest of the dogs that you call Elites."

With the LTP-

James shouts, enraged at this idea, "TAKE DOWN THE FLAG!!!" he glares at Nolan, "How could you take down our pride and joy as a pirate crew!" He walks in front of the mast, draws one of his blades and digs it into the ground, "Captain made that flag, and this crew, and even if he's gone I won't let you disgrace us!" he says, arms crossed. 

On the same island as the Muscial Masked Pirates-

In a building that emits steam every few minutes from it, someone can be seen messing around with a piece of machinery. They are only using one arm because...well the machinery they're working on is their other arm, "God damn it, I can't quite get this adjustment right... suddenly the human arm that is working drops the screw driver and smacks it's owner, "Idiot! Your adjusting the wrong part, that won't make a damned difference!" He says to...himself.

"Just shut up, I know what I'm doing," he continues to work and finally raises his mechanical arm successfully, "There, much better, see I told you," He says walking towards the door, "Shaddap, I coulda' made that thing worked ten times better!" he tells himself again, "Whatever, I'm checking out what's going on in town."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

With the Makaosu-

Lance looks at David, "I understand your higher rank as Vice Leader, but honestly rank in this organization means nothing to me," he leans forward in his chair, "I am here by request of _my_ superiors, and they are the only people whom I will agnolage as my superiors. Though don't get my intentions wrong, I don't plan to start any trouble, but do not treat me as the rest of the dogs that you call Elites."

"Ohh~ didn't get the news pretty boy?" David stood up and walked over to him. "Darver's gone. I'm numero Uno around here, And i WILL have respect. Got that? So, While you sit here, on behalf og your superiors, Note, That I am the superior here. I don't take things like this lightly understand? Being the superior means to be treated with respect. Dogs give their masters respect, Lions give their leader respect, Even fish respect the group as a whole. But, One who doesn't give their leaders respect..." He drew his blade and slowly it was engulfed in black flame. "Are worms not worthy of sitting at this table. If you don't want to cause trouble." He sheathed his blade and took his seat. "Adress ME with respect and i'll allow YOU to live." 
 
With the LTP-

James shouts, enraged at this idea, "TAKE DOWN THE FLAG!!!" he glares at Nolan, "How could you take down our pride and joy as a pirate crew!" He walks in front of the mast, draws one of his blades and digs it into the ground, "Captain made that flag, and this crew, and even if he's gone I won't let you disgrace us!" he says, arms crossed. 

"Heh, Fine by me. Taking down an egotistical guy like yourself ain't no problem." He cracked his knuckles, Suddenly a spear, a scythe and two blades rested on his neck. "We feel the same as James." Kama says from up top. "Don't you dare touch that flag!" Belle's eyes were showing a new found determination. "I will cut through the bone before you even think of touching that flag." Nolan just sighed and put a cig in his mouth. "We're on a pirate ship. The only advantage we have is surprise right now, We take down the flag we can sneak onto the island." He took a puff. "THEN WE'LL GO WITH JAMES PLAN!!!" Eve shouts. "BREAK INTO THE ISLAND BY FORCE!" 

Nolan's eyes widened. "The...the hell kind of people are you!?"

With Rex/Jason-


They were walking through the odd town, amazed at every corner. Even Anna's jaw continued to drop, soon they grew tired and say down on a near by bench. "Guh.. my jaw hurts from dropping so much." Jason rubs his jaw. "Aye.. too many amazin things aroud every corner cap..." Rex laughed.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 27, 2009)

*Gavurn Island*

Karl held the spear still as it pushed on him. 

"This had to be the day I decide not to wear my chain mail jacket" Karl says to himself angrily

The spear regains it's normal length

"You are no match for me" Jenny said
"I think it's time for me to get serious" she said kneeling down
"I don't know why women wear heels, it's near impossible to move properly in"

She took off her shoes and threw them to the side

"Now i'm ready she said blurring" 

She got close to Karl and made the spear longer and jabbed at him several times he dodged the stabs and she whacked him with the spear in his head when he dodged a jab. He retreated and whipped the chains and they flew at her she blurred again and the easily avoided the chains and got close to him. She stabbed him in the open wound with two fingers, he howled and head butt her then kicked her but stabbed the spear into the ground and she blocked the kick and held his foot. The chains came and her but she released him and held the spear and extended it into the air to avoid him.

"Those shoes really slowed you down" Karl said
"You are a little too fast for me" he said clutching his shoulder
"Since you wanna get in close and do this hand to hand"
"I'll oblige"

His next move was one of necessity, with the chains weighing him down he was too slow to keep up with her in a hand to hand exchange. He reached behind him and unhooked the ends of the chain under his shirt. The heads of the chains started spinning and drove themselves into the ground, his leg chains did the same. He reached into his pocked and drew them out covered in metal. A few of the eagles flew away into the sky the majority coated his hand like metal gloves. He blurred and hit her a punch in her face and sent her flying before she could crash into the building he kicked her out of the air and she hit the ground hard with a thud. He noticed a pair of lion statues in front of a building and smiled.

He left her lying on the ground and walked over the the statue, She appeared in front of him and threw a flurry of punches at him but he blocked them and jumped back.

"I'm very proficient hand to hand" he said beckoning her over

Meanwhile with Tsubaki

Richard stood over her and stabbed down at her but she became encased in a wooden shell. 

"Shit" she thought
"I had to use a lot of my own energy for that burst of speed" 

She could hear him stabbing at the wood but she made the shell very hard. 

"What now?"
"I don't have much energy left after that, no sun light, I can't see"
"I'll have to gamble" she said

She touched the wood and it split to allow sun to come in the space was enough to give Richard something to chop at and wood chips fell on her as he chopped away at the shell. She changed her skin to a very dark green almost black to catch all of the light coming in. It was on a matter of time before he got to her the light was enough to replenish her somewhat. 

"Not enough to do anything too big" she said

She dug her fingers into the ground made the exploding pods grow up around her little encasing. The chopping ceased, she grew up a few plans around the pod and asked them where he was. She grew plants with vines to try to grab him. 

"This is a good idea" she said 
"Hide in here and fight him out there" 

Suddenly her plants on the outside of the encasing were chopped down and her encasing was throw over and sun shine hit her, Richard looked down at her he'd discarded one side of his weapon so he had full use of his hand.

He grabbed her by he neck and lifted her off the ground and put the blade on her throat

"Game over plaaant giirrrrl" he said with a smile

*Shingu Island*

Shan and Shane walked through the forest to where the mountain was, the place was still wet and soggy. They had been jumping through the trees earlier but Shane slipped off a branch and Shan had to save him from falling with wires. The got to the edge of the forest which had been pushed inward from the mudflow. The made their way up carefully not to case any of it to shift too much. They got to the top and saw a neatly dug hole, they exchanged a glance. 

"I'm not going in" Shan said
"Rock, paper, scissors" Shane said

Shan sighed and looked at her brother *ROCK PAPER SCISSORS SHOOT* they said in unison Shan smiled 

"Scissors cuts paper" Shan said
"Fuck" Shane said and crawled into the hole

She smiled, Shane didn't know she could win when she wanted to. She had much better control over her fingers than he did she could change her choice at the last second if she wanted. 

"You got two with the explosion" He said as he crawled out of the hole
"This hole looks like it was dug by an animal though" he said looking at her
"Two left and the rain messed up most of the track" Shan said
"That's what you get for trying to be me" Shane said with a smile

She shot him a glare

"The real job begins now" she said looking at the ground

Meanwhile on Lintu Island

Dane practiced with a katana, it felt strange to him. It wasn't very comfortable. He could easily executed the exercises but it felt strange. IT felt too light in his hands. He couldn't wait to apply when he was taught to his odatchi. Sweat poured off him as the sun beat down on him


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 27, 2009)

Troll was congratulated by his fellow marines for destroying the Peg Leg pirates. He payed no attention though. Kung Chao, Pixel Mickey, see me in my office in five minutes. Troll then walked into his office. He took out the den den mushi he always had on him and stared at it. He was almost tempted to push the button when his subordinates came in. Do either of you know who you would be speaking to if you pressed the button on this den den mushi?
"Ummm-" The two made the sound at the same time.
Hmmmmmmmm? Speak up.
Your father. Lt. Kung Chao said confidently. Kung Chao was a tall man. About as tall as Troll. He fought with a halberd. He was pretty tough in combat. Lightyears away from anything Troll could do, but he came through when he needed to.
No, not Vegapunk. He wouldn't speak to me anyways. Mickey, it's your guess.
Sentoumaru? Mickey guessed, nervously. He was a short man. 5'5". He fought with a hook on his left hand, similar to Crocodile. He was lightyears away from Chao, but he was just beginnig his training with Troll.
Vegapunk's personal bodyguard. That was the dumbest thing I've heard all day. Although if you're going to take a shitty guess, take a shitty guess with confidence. Mickey looked down in shame, No, it calls neither of those two people. And someday when the time comes, One of you two will need to call it. But that's a different story. Right now, we need to call our superior, Commodore Lillian Drake, to report *MY* victory.
Troll pulled out a different den den mushi, took a deep breath and contacted his superior. It rung a few times and she answered.
Troll. She said with an underlying hate, How pleasant of you to contact me. What is it this time?
Oh just calling in to report that I destroyed the Peg Leg pirates.
Who?
Never mind you useless fool. Look I'll cut to the chase-
I wouldn't call me a useless fool if I were you. I am your superior-
Look, we both know I'm stronger and more capable of a leader. That's why you've been avoiding assigning me anything and leaving me and my crew to drift in the sea until we all die, so I can't get anything done and come to take your spot in the marines. Now you listen to me! You give me an assignment. Something no one else can take care of, you hear me? Something only my crew and I can complete. I'm sick of my subordinates never getting a challenge. How do you expect them to get stronger?
Fine I'll give you just what you want.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 27, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc kicked open the door to Dreyri's room and Smirnov walked in and placed him on the bed. Smirnov snapped back on his bracelets reverting to his normal form. There was the pounding of padded feet down the hall and Fire returned with the wolves and Akawana in tow. Akawana slid from the wolves back and began to exam Dreyri quickly bandaging the massive bleeding as she went along. The rest of the crew was silent in the room as Akawana continued to check out Dreyri. "Will he be alright?" Marc asked Akawana, "and while we are asking questions who the fuck are you?" Marc asked the woman holding Dreyri's sword.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 27, 2009)

Verum Pirates ? Gavurn Island

?ok I?ve already told you want we need, I?ll handle dry goods in the market you two head by the beach to find some fish stalls and fresh goods? Charles hoped that putting the two together would keep them out of trouble ?now use the Den Mushi to call me if something occurs? 

?Kay!? Irene replied in gladly taking the small baby Mushi from Charles before going up to Charles and motioning toward the beach with her Parasol. 

Irene hummed as she practically skipped down the street, the mechanic not far behind. It had been so long since she been able to be on dry land!  The sub was great and stuff when working on her projects but it was so cramp and gloomy- bah, people need sun to work properly even her father knew that with his miners. The only thing ruining the day was that Mechanic, who was now calling her name repeatedly.

?What!? she said whirling about as the mechanic said her name for the umpteenth time.

?We?ve past five stalls full of fish! We should stop and buy some like the captain said, as a knight I can let an assigned duty go unfulfilled!? he replied, puffing out his chest. 

Irene?s reply was cut short by the sound of a violent fight closer to the beach, when they arrived at the scene a man was holding a girl up by the throat ?A Damsel in distress!? Robert yelled ?I will allow you!? he said pointing to Irene ?to assist me in the feat!? 

She closed her Parasol as she thought ?will it be interesting?? 

?a knights work is never boring!? he replied 

?Ok.. but let me start the fight? she replied taking two vials from her bag and pulled the pins on top of them before squeezing them to force the liquids inside to mix  after this was done she threw the vials into the fight. "They should explode in a few seconds? she replied, smiling.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 27, 2009)

*Gavurn Island*

Tsubaki tried to pry Richard's hands from her neck just then a pair of vials dropped at Richard's feet he looked at her and dropped her and shielded his face and Tsubaki activated her bark skin

*BOOOOOOOMMMMM
*
The both of them were thrown Tsubaki got to her feet, her ears were ringing and she dusted herself off

"Your friends friggin SUCK" Tsubaki screamed at Richard
"I don't knoow those duuudes plaaant girrrl" he said getting to his feet

They both look at the pair

"Hey why did you just try to blow us up?" Tsubaki asked the two new comers

*Arathai Basin*

Stacy looked at Marc

"I'm the creator of this sword's daughter" she said look at him in his face
"I thought Dreyri's grandfather made that sword" Fire said
"He did, I'm Drery's aunt"
"He has never met me though" she said
"I left home to go adventuring before he was born"
"When I came back I found out my father was dead and so was my sister"
"He's the last family I have" she said
"I want to know why he killed my father" She said her eyes blazing
"He didn't kill your father" Fire said
"Who ever he made that sword for did" Fire said
"That's what Drey told me at least" 

Stacy looked at Fire

"I'll talk to him when he wakes up" She said
"I'll take this till then" she said as she turned with the sword and started heading to the door.
"You aren't going anywhere" Akawana said to her
"You are in bad shape too"
"Tetra organize a room for her in this inn" Akawana commanded
"I'll be fine young lady" she said as she walked to the door

A shield blocked her path 

"You are injured" 
"I am a doctor"
"You are not leaving here" Akawana said seriously

Stacy sighed and pulled her swords out of her belt and rested them all on the table

"OK you win" 
"I want to be here when he gets up" she said sitting on the bed


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 27, 2009)

You and your crew can stop up and coming pirates from Louge Town.
Never in your life. I told you I want a real mission. Give me one or I'll make your life hell.
Please. But you know what. I'll give you the mission I think you want. You and your crew can assist me and my crew in protecting another crew that's currently making their stand against some troublesome pirates. Meet at Vici Island in 3 hours. She ended the transmission.
I'm going to admit that I am a bad teacher. I was trying to teach you two a lesson about how to stand up to your superiors, but it went wrong. Once day you two will be doing the same things to me, but today I am your teacher so you can be prepared for later. Now get the hell out of my office.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2009)

*With Prince...*

Prince willed himslef to stay completely silent, concentrating his hardest on keeping the illusion perfect as he watches the scene in front of him play out.

A man dressed in the uniform of a marine office strides down the hall, and the marines inside the room burst out suddenly, throwing up salutes.

"Lt!"

"Good to see you Lt."

At ease Lt. Gen Sun Li says calmly. His voice is quiet, but radiates leadership and confidence. Prince knows the voice. It's the voice that will drive someone to greater heights han they ever imagined with a single word of encouragement. Unfortunately, it was becoming less and less common in Marines nowadays.

"Men." He says, nodding.

"Well sir, we-" Suddenly Gen straightens. He looks intently around the room, and Prince prays to Oda he doesn't find them.

"We have...unexpected visitors." Gen says, drawing a whip from his belt. With lightning speed, his whip cracks Prince across the arm.

"Shit!" Prince shouts. "Gilmont, keep the fodder off me! I'll take the big guy!" He advances forward, swinging his sword threatningly. "How the hell did you know I was there?"

"I walk down this hallway everyday. There's a small dent in the wall where Jenny nearly killed some drunk seamen trying to rape her. But it wasn't there."

"Well shit." Prince mutters, dodging another crack of the whip. He leaps off the wall and bombards Gen with attacks. The Lt. dodges the attacks and keeps Prince off balance with his whip. Princce hops a particularly nasty attack slams into Gen, sending them tumbling down and abandon hallway. Gen get Prince away with a few lashes and stares at the young marine. "Lt." Prince says respectfully. "I don't want to fight you." Gen cocks his head as if he's listening. "I think you know where the senior officers went. And why. And you know that the crew doesn't know why we're here."

"My duty is to the ship and to the crew." Gen explains. "I could care less what the _other_ senior officers are up to," he says, putting emphasis on the word other.

"Which do you care about more?" Prince asks, lowering his sword another fraction of an inch. Gen narrows his eyes.

"Why?"

"Because I have a plan."

Several minutes later, Prince stands before the crew of the Ice Burge.

"So that's the situation." He says. "Your superiors, you're senior officers minus, of course Gen, have betrayed the world government. We were sent here to kill them. And you."

"But we're innocent!" Someone shouted.

"Yeah, we didn't know what was going on!"

"That doesn't matter to Garrick. He's a madman, and he'd kill you all for sport." Prince says, voice darkening.

"But I need this job!"

"I have a wife! And kids!"

"What do you want us to do?" Prince let out a small sigh.

"Gilmont and I are going to fake your deaths. You'll start over somewhere, with new identities. It's your choice on what you want to do from here," he explained. "Now, will you follow Lt. Gen?"

After the crew of the Ice Berg had set out on life boats away from the sight of the island and the *Dark Justice*, Prince made a call on his den den muhi.

"Commander Clemens? This is Jr. Lt. Prince and uh, toilet scrubber Gilmont. We just wanted to say we've taken out the enemy and are proceeding to blow the boat as ordered." Of course they hadn't acually been ordered to blow the boat, but Prince was not going to allow there to be evidence he shirked his duty. If Garrick ever found out those men were alive....Prince shuddered as he cut off communication in the middle of Clemen's response. "Damn connection," Prince said to Gilmont, grinning. Always fizzling out like that." Checking the last of the charges, Prince and Glmont paddle away from the sinking marine ship.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 27, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Everyone except the injured were unceremoniously thrown out by Akawana the door shutting with the snap. "Blasted woman and her patients" Marc grumbled under his breath as he picked himself up from the floor. "I am fucking starving, and my competition isn't until tomorrow" Marc said stifling a yawn. "Lets hit our usual spot" Marc suggested to the agreement of the crew. Marc and the others hit the streets which surprisingly had returned to normal given the ordeal that had just taken place. "I guess this shit is a normal occurrence on this island" Marc said shrugging his shoulders. Marc pushed open the door to the bar allowing Smirnov, Fire, Tetra, Wesley and Simo to file in before him. "The usual" Marc roared to the bartender who happened to be the girl from their last visit. 

_A few hours later.........._

The bar was filled with the noise of the drunken Black Swords. And that was all it was filled with, all the other customers had left after the crew had had their twelfth round. The bartender however was unconcerned, The Black Swords always tipped well and ordered enough to account for a full bar. Plus the fact the bartender had taken a shine to Marc much to Tetra's annoyance did wonders too. "What the fuck are we doing when we get off of this island again?" Marc asked a bit louder than usual. "Wesley is still waiting on the materials to upgrade the boat" Wesley said with a small smile. "Fuck, you are right, it slipped my mind completely"  Marc said making a mental note not to forget. "Wouldn't have slipped your mind for long, once we got back out at sea and all you could do was sit on your ass while the rest of us trained I am sure you would have remembered then" Tetra mumbled under her breath as the crew roared with laughter.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 27, 2009)

*FOR JUSTICE!*

Robert looked at the young chemist ?WHAT WAS THAT!?? 

?It separated them now go save the girl? Irene replied flatly ?you?re a knight I thought? 

?That is beside the point ? first of all you may have harmed the good guy in that fight with the bomb of yours!? 

?you never told me which one was the good guy, so I thought to take them both out? she replied taking out two more vials ?so which ones the good guy?? she continued ignoring the two other fighters.  ?Mr. Knight?

?It?s obviously the girl! She was being held up by her throat!? Robert replied 

?You sure?? Irene continued ?I mean the girl could have started the fight, we came mid battle, rather rude actually? 

?THEN WHY DID?NT YOU SAY NO TO JOINING THE FIGHT!? 

?We could also ask them? Irene said pointing to the two ?they did ask why we tried to blow them up? 

?YOU tried to blow them up? Robert replied before turning to the two ?I am Sir Moriarty and this is Miss Adler we merely whish to know why this fight occurred and my partner deemed explosives to be the easiest way to separate you, as to who we are? he paused and thought of what to say before remembering what lay inscribed above the entrance to the submarine and Library. ?Nos es qui addo lux lucis in obscurum , quod trucido qui tendo preoccupo lux lucis- We are those who bring the light into the darkness, and slay those who try to block the light. We are the Tutela of verum, the protectors of truth? 

?Most people that know us call us the Verum?  Irene added on before continuing ?but all we would like to know is why you are fighting? she said as she messed with a couple of vials.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

With the Makaosu-

"Ohh~ didn't get the news pretty boy?" David stood up and walked over to him. "Darver's gone. I'm numero Uno around here, And i WILL have respect. Got that? So, While you sit here, on behalf of your superiors, Note, That I am the superior here. I don't take things like this lightly understand? Being the superior means to be treated with respect. Dogs give their masters respect, Lions give their leader respect, Even fish respect the group as a whole. But, One who doesn't give their leaders respect..." He drew his blade and slowly it was engulfed in black flame. "Are worms not worthy of sitting at this table. If you don't want to cause trouble." He sheathed his blade and took his seat. "Adress ME with respect and i'll allow YOU to live." 
 

Lance sighs, "You're the leader now?" he considers calling his superiors and informing them to cut this alliance while they still can, but from the impression he had from Darver he was not quite sure about this so he decided to watch it through, "Very well...but you must remember, this organization needs us more than we need you," he pauses, "The Makaosu are a new and growing group, with the help of more experienced groups they could grow to do great things. Though you are an asset of sorts to the Knights of Tensei, don't over think your value to us."

"Now..."  he attempts to bring himself to say leader but cannot get it out, "Mr. Jal Kan, as new leader what are your plans for this organization? What new changes do we have to look forward to," he says interested.

With Makoto and Hawkins-

"Way to go, now I've gota' deal with two speedsters," Hawkins says drawing his bull whips. Reis comes flying at him but Alain causes him to slow down slightly, altering his course with his attacks. 

Though with his speed he eventually manages to get within range and just reaches Hawkins with his hand. He begins to absorb his power but Hawkins pulls out a trench knife and cuts his arm, causing him to retreat, "Got it...now lets see," 

He closes his eyes and focuses, "I can...I can...copy powers?" he says dissappointed, "Well that was a waste," he says holding his heart, "I better kill you, it ain't worth risking my life for such a worthless abilitiy," suddenly he feels a whip wrap around his leg, "Worthless? You and me aren't too different,"  he says dugging on his leg and sending him flying into a tree, "Except for my devilish good looks that is, and for the fact that there's quite a down side to your fruit."

"I've studied plenty of fruits, and I know that the more powers you take the sicklier you get," Reis grins, "Then you also know that if I just kill the owner of the power then I lose it, and also get healthier, which is bad news for you! he says rushing forward at high speeds with a drill hand spinning.

With Tatsu-

Elza has rejoined him and they have left the fun and games that involve Shin making a fool out of himself, "I've got some information on them," she says holding some papers, "The Knight's of Tensei are one hard group to track down but with some good connections I've managed to find out that they have a base, not too far away," she says unfolding a map and pointing to a marked off section, "With a good flight we could make it there in decent time."

Tatsu studies the map, fire in his eyes, "I'm going," he says getting to his feet, "You can do what you please but I have to do this, I made a promise that I would..." he says clenching his fist, "I can't ask you to just leave your crew like this, so it's up to you if you'd like to come or not."

With the Blade Pirates-

They have all gotten onto the boat, as well as quite a few people that aren't Blade Pirates, "We've gota' get out of here quick, before that freak comes after us," Kaya says ordering deckhand to prepare the _Pirate's Dream_. 

"We're still missing Angelina, William and Kreon," Usagi reminds the group, "Kreon?" Kent asks completely lost, "We'll tell you later!" 

Derrick stands up and stretches, he has grabbed a few bandages to throw over his cuts, "I'll go find them," he says transforming, "Anything to get off this isicle quicker." he prepares to take off.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 27, 2009)

*Shingu Island
*
"We should head to the farms closest the forest" Shan said
"They'll want food and medical supplies" she said
"You are smarter than you look" Shan said patting her on her shoulder
"Well good thing cause i look just like you" she said with a smile and they hurried off down the mountain

The reached to the first farm and told the farmer a convoluted story of what happened, he told them he hadn't seen anyone and they moved to the next farm. They found the door broken and the farmer lying on teh ground with a huge lump on his head.

"I think they were here" Shane said
"Really what gave it away?" Shan asked him sarcastically
"Go get some water" she told him

Shane went into the kitchen and found a cup and ran outside and got some water from a barrel that was set up for catching rain. He brought it back and handed it to her. She had a kitchen towel in her hand and she dipped the towel in the water and wiped his face off and she sprinkled the cold water on hsi face. He stirred and came to

"You OK sir" Shan asked
"It attacked me with my own frying pan" the old man said
"It?" Shane said
"It wasn't a man" the old man said
"It was pink and it had no hair on it" 
"Big like a man" the old man said

Shan and Shane exchanged looks

"Do you know what it came for?" Shan asked
"It was shouting about a first aid kit" the old man said
"Thanks we'll take it from here" Shan said
"Let's go this happened not too long ago, We should be able to find some tracks"

*Gavurn Island
*
Tsubaki and Richard exchanged looks as the pair talked and introduced them selves, an evil smile crept across Tsubaki's face

"I was just walking down the beach and he attacked me" Tsubaki said
"He just saw my marine uniform and went crazy" "I've never even met him before today"
"He's some kinda evil marine and i'm a good marine" Tsubaki said

She was giving it her best act and tears streamed down her face and she fell to her knees. Richard was in shock, he just looked at her and the new comers

"Whoooaaa that is toooootallly bogus plant giirrrllll" Richard said as he walked toward Tsubaki

Richard slapped her with his free hand and she threw her self back on the sand

"They better do something fast" she though
"I'm not going to take another one of those slaps"

*Arathai Basin
*
"Lets go guys" Tetra said feeling annoyed at the attention Marc was getting
"I agree" Fire said feeling Tetra's mood
"We have to be up early tomorrow morning" Tetra said

All the men were drunk, it was a good thing Smirnov could hold his alcohol because dragging him back to the inn would have been a nightmare. He lifted the babbling Simo and Marc onto his shoulder and they waved good by the the bar keep and headed back to the inn. 

Fire went to bed with Akawana being back for the first time in days, Simo luckily got the new room Tetra hot gotten for Stacy and Smirnov collapsed on his bed and passed out. Tetra took off Marc's shoes and shirt and sat on the bed looking at him.

"I hope you have fun tomorrow" she said softly
"I know you've been itching to have some fun"


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 27, 2009)

*Works for me*

?Maybe we should knock them both out and call the Marines??  Irene wondered aloud. 

?we could, or call Charles- he said to call him if something came up? Robert replied

?Yeah? but I think he meant like marines deciding to arrest us or we come under heavy attack or something, not ?We decided to put our nose in someone?s business and need your help?? She Continued ?we could take them both out, tie them up and get a straight story from them ? they still haven?t explained why their fighting expect ones a ?good? marine and the others a ?bad? marine?

?I say we help the girl? Robert continued when no reaction came from his partner ?The fight stopped then he slapped her, so I?m making him the bad guy? 

Irene Shrugged ?works for me? she said before throwing another set of vials at the man ?but you may want to call Charles?


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 27, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc sprang out of his bed the next morning full of life and energy. Tetra moaned groggily as he moved about the room getting ready to face the day. "What has gotten into you?" Tetra asked shielding her eyes from the suns early rays. "Its finally my fucking time to shine" Marc said pulling on his sneakers and quickly strapping his swords to his back and waist. "Get the fuck up" Marc said looking at Tetra who had rolled over to bury her face in the pillow. Marc pulled her out of her bed with his gravity and she brought the mattress with her as she clung to it hard refusing to move. The mattress pressed Tetra and Marc against the wall and Marc blasted it off of them and threw Tetra into the bathroom. "Be ready by the time I finish waking everyone" Marc said shutting the room door behind him. 

_A few minutes later...._

Smirnov, Simo, Tetra, Fire and Wesley were all gathered in front of the inn. With the exception of Wesley the rest of the crew could hardly believe their captain had gotten up so early much less woke the rest of them up. Trudging behind Marc the crew made their way to the bar to complete their pre tournament ritual. After they were finished at the bar they made their way towards the stadium, Marc practically jumping for joy at the thought of it finally being his turn. *"Ladies and Gentlemen"* the announcer said as The Black Swords entered the stands leaving Marc in the contestant area. *"We are here for our final game for the season, THE BATTLE ROYAL"* he shouted his voice echoing around the stadium. The stands which were filled to capacity emitted a deafening roar that caused some of the cowards in the competition to shiver. 

*"If we could please have everyone gather in the ring so we can start the preliminaries we can get this show on the road"* the announcer said. *"For those just joining us this tournament follows the same format as the hand to hand and swordsman. All of the contestants are put in the ring, last four standing advance to the semi finals. LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE"* the voice boomed around the stadium. Those who were brave enough made their way to the ring of their own accord, other were thrown into the ring kicking and screaming either by their crew mates or the people that worked in the arena. *"You ready boy?"* a voice said from behind Marc. Marc turned to find the marine that had been plaguing him since he arrived on the island. "Thats my line fuck face" Marc said as the gong sounded.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 27, 2009)

William slowly trudged through the snow, blood pouring out of his chest.  He held an unconscious Kreon in one shoulder, and an unconscious Angelina in the other.  William's vision was getting more and more blurry.  He told himself that each step would be the last one.  After each step, he strengthened his resolve and told himself only one more step.  William was about to sink into the snow when he saw a figure in the distance.  As he got closer, William saw that it was Derrick.  Breathing a sigh of relief, William finally fell down into the cold snow, out of commission.  

_Several minutes earlier..._ 

William slowly got to his feet, searching for away to get through Cred's sonic waves.  He was just in time to see Angelina fall onto the ground.  William instinctively extended a hand in her direction, reaching out to try to stop her, but it was too late.  William's lips pulled back in a silent snarl.  Silently shouting into the cold wind, William lifted up his saber and attacked.  

William leaped up into the air, over the sonic waves that Cred was creating.  Cred looked up in shock as the pirate angrily descended upon him, saber tightly gripped in both hands.  Cred quickly stepped back, saving his life but disrupting his sonic waves.  William's saber struck only air as he landed in the thick snow covering.  

William charged at Cred, viciously lashing out with his saber at the musical marine.  Cred hastily retreated.  Although William had yet to successfully strike him, Cred could feel the air from the slices on his face.  As William was about to strike once more, Cred slammed his drumstick into William's temple.  William staggered to the side, and Cred used the opportunity to pull out a musical instrument out of his bag.  

Cred stared a rusty flute.  "Damn, I haven't used this thing in years," he muttered.  He quickly played a high, sharp note just as William recovered from Cred's earlier.  A piercing sound blade tore into William's chest, opening up a small hole.  Cred lifted the flute slightly, aiming it at William's forehead.  "This for my guitar!" he shouted, but before he could play, two gunshots rang out.  

William looked up in surprised as two bulletholes opened in Cred's chest.  Blood began to seep out.  As Cred fell to the ground, not quite dead, but unable to fight, William turned around.  He saw Kreon lying in the snow, a smoking revolver in his hand.  There was a large lump where his head had struck the rock.  

"Didn't think I'd have to use my Devil Fruit," Kreon muttered, but the gunslinger could barely keep his eyes open and he also became unconscious.  William slowly got to his feet. He headed to Angelina first, tenderly lifting her up and hoisting her over his shoulder, before doing the same to Kreon, albeit a little less gently.  With this accomplished, William began to make his way to the docks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

Lance sighs, "You're the leader now? Very well...but you must remember, this organization needs us more than we need you," he pauses, "The Makaosu are a new and growing group, with the help of more experienced groups they could grow to do great things. Though you are an asset of sorts to the Knights of Tensei, don't over think your value to us. "Now..."  he attempts to bring himself to say leader but cannot get it out, "Mr. Jal Kan, as new leader what are your plans for this organization? What new changes do we have to look forward to," he says interested.

"Heh, I've got big idea's my friend." David looked at him with a wide grin. "One problem however, I can't inform anyone of my plans until the agents have all assembled." David Then thought back on the words the knight said before. "I'll tell you this right now, The Makaosu that Darver controlled was weak. His lax attitude towards the members is what created the deserters, We all have dreams to accomplish. But the fool had no idea of how to go about doing that. My makaosu will be different and weakness will NOT be tollerated." He slammed his trident into the ground. "I'm not going to lead like Darver. I'm not going to sit here and watch the fucking world pass us by. But i can't explain my plans in detail like i said. So wait patiently and you'll see. The knights need us more then you think."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 27, 2009)

*Shingu Island *

"Lets hurry" Shan said

The ran out of the house, they found prints but they weren't human

"They old man kept saying IT" Shane said
"It must be a zoan type" Shane said
"You know more about that stuff than me" Shan said

The followed the tracks to a hole in the forest. 

"It looks like a burrow or something" Shane said
"How you wanna do this" Shan said
"You wanna listen to be this time and not try to be me?" Shane said with a smirk
"I'll set up some traps" Shan said
"We'll smoke them out" 
"OK" Shane said as he moved away from the hole and left Shan to walk about the small clearing. setting up varios traps with her invisible wire

*Gavurn Island*

Tsubaki watched as the woman threw another vial at Richard's feet and smiled he retreated as it exploded. 

"If you duuudes wanna fight, lets gooo thennnn" Richard said sprinting for the other part of his weapon.

He grabbed it as the woman threw another vial at him. He slapped it away and it exploded into the air. He closed the distance quickly he knew she wouldn't continue to bombard him if he was closer to her friend. He engaged the man in hand to hand combat. The man was highly skilled, he couldn't' get a clean hit on the man. He used his sword to parry Richard's attacks masterfully. Richard felt something crawling up his foot and slashed a vine. This split second the man punched him in his face and he fell back into the sand

"This is threee against oneee, that's no fair dudes" Richard said as he wiped the blood from his mouth

*Arathai Basin*

Dreyri stirred and tried to sit up, his body was in so much pain

"_I wonder what the fuck happened_" Dreyri said
"_I can't remember shit_" he said softly
"You let the sword take you over and you took out several of the spectators"

Dreyri sat up and looked across the room and saw Stacy sitting on the bed

"_What are you doing here lady_" Dreyri said as he looked into her eyes
"_You look familiar_" He said looking at her face
"I look like your mom?" She said with a smile
"_I can't remember how my mom looked_" Dreyri said his body stiffeing
"Well a lot of people said we looked alike"

Dreyri stared at the woman

"_Who are you?_" he asked his face growing more tense
"I'm your aunt, your mother's sister"
"I've been looking for you all this time to fight out why you killed my father"
"_I didn't kill gramps_" Dreyri said sadly
"_I was 7 when he died_" 
"_There was a man visiting him and he sent me to get things to make for dinner_"
"_When I came back I found him dead and Moongarm lying next to him_"
"That's what your friend told me" Stacy said
"_I've been looking for his killer, but I can't find any thing_" Dreyri said
"Well you were my only lead" she said looking at the sword
"So Moongarm is the name of the sword" she said thoughtfully
"Why would make father make a sword like that" Stacy said he eyes still on the sword
"_I don't know, but it was the last thing he made_" Dreyri said
"_I'll use it to kill who ever killed him_" 
"You can barely control it" Stacy said to him seriously
"_You know nothing about the sword_" Dreyri said
"And you do?" she asked angrily
"_Don't you realize the aura is different today?_" he asked
"_Calmer, less intense_"
"Yes i noticed that"
"_I was neglecting feeding the sword_" Dreyri said
"Feeding it?" Stacy said
"_Yes when other swordsmen sharpen their swords I need to give that sword blood regularly_" 
"_From what you said it was able to feed yesterday_" 
"_I wanted to see if i could fully control it_" 
"_I need to work on that though_" he said

She looked at him and nodded approvingly

"Well at least you know what you did wrong and where you can correct it" she said
"Can you move?"
"_Yes_" 
"Lets sneek out and go watch the Battle Royal" she said with a sneeky smile
"_Can we talk about my mom and dad on the way_" 
"Sure"

*At the Makaosu base in the meeting room*

Su lin sat quietly observing the exchange between the two men

"It seems a new age is upon us" she thought
"I hope out new leader has similar goals to the previous leader"
"The World Government must fall and that is all I care about" she thought to her self

Just then the food David had ordered earlier was brought into the room by several Tero. Su lin liked sushi but she was unsure if she should eat food prepare by mutants like the tero.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

With the Makaosu-

Lance listend to David carefully, maybe he was more than the idiot that he originally believed him to be, "Very well, I'll wait and see."

With the Musical Masked Pirates-

They sit on a bench, looking at all of the incredible things that they could see from their seat. Jason got to his feet in attempt to get a better view, "This place is amazing," he takes another look, observing all of the details of the machines.

Meanwhile, the man with the mechanical arm made his way through the town, taking a close look at all of the machinery, "They still haven't updated the keys in those cars yet?" he says not even looking at where he is walking, "They're all fools anyway," he chuckles to himself, "Like you could do any better, I'd love to see you try."

He begins to argue with himself until he spots another distraction, "I can't believe that they haven't replaced the iron gears with-" BAM! He bumps into something. He takes a look and sees Jason, "Hey, watch where your standing buddy!" he shouts at the pirate, "What are you talking about, I wasn't looking straight ahead of me and I walked into him."

Jason and Rex look at each other, "Uh...are you alright?" the man turns back to him, "Yea, sorry about that, I'm Nicholas Vert, just call me Nick," He shakes him with his human arm, "I'm Jason R-" but he is interupted, "My names' David! And you can call me David, got it?" Nick says in an obnoxious tone.

Jason and Rex look at each other confused again. Nick holds his head and closes his eyes for a minute, "Ugh...sorry about that, just stick with Nick. What's your name now?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

Jason and Rex look at each other confused again. Nick holds his head and closes his eyes for a minute, "Ugh...sorry about that, just stick with Nick. What's your name now?" Jason, Rex and Anna both stare at him incredibly confused. "Jason... Rodgers..." He says slowly, expecting another interruption. "This is Rex Hender and Anna. " he points to them as he says their name. "Uhh...do you know where we are? We're kinda trying to figure out what to do next... But this place is really a shock to the system you know..." Jason laughs and rubs the back of his head. "My islands really simple... so stuff like this... It's amazing." 

Rex slowly leans in to whisper in jasons ear. "Oi... cap.. this guy be a few notes short of a song if ye catch me drift." Jason just laughs nervously. "Quite... he might hear you...


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jun 27, 2009)

?That is merely poor planning on your part? Robert replied as he fell into a fighting stance ?Irene- stand back,?  the beach being sand had a loose footing, and his opponent had a range advantage if he thought about it but seem to be staying in close. As he thought about a strategy the man attacked again, having gotten up from Roberts punch. 

The man weapons let him attack from odd angles letting the chains whip around the target while he had to worry about keeping his sword when he parried the blows. But has he blocked a wave of attacks he became to focused on the front and a chain came in from his side slamming into his shoulder and knocking Robert off balance as he tripped on the beaches loose soil.

I have to get close Robert thought, his weapons won?t be as good, neither will mine but hopefully I can manage, gods knows the foremen pushed me into enough overtime to last long enough he thought thinking to all the times his foremen forced him to work overtime hauling fuel around the sweltering heat of the ships boiler due to slacking off to study swordsmen ship.

With a plan in mine he tackled the man while still crouched, slamming the full weight of his body at the man.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

Suddenly the look in Nick's eyes change, "What'd you say pretty boy!" David shouts referring to Rex, "Will you just shut up!!!" Nick shouts, taking over again, "Sorry about that, it's just David, he's...of forget it," he says rubbing his head.

"Anyway, you're on Mecha Island, and you really get used to all of the stuff here," he says as a giant mouth like building extends out a giant mechanical tounge which takes in a giant group of crows that were flying. The pirates look in shock, "Yea, we needed some way to handle the crows, so we made that," he says pointing back to the mouth.

"So what brings you all here? Are you tourists or something?" he asks, "Tourists should burn in hell..." David interupts for a moment before Nick can get back in control, "Splisplispli..." he laughs nervously.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

Suddenly the look in Nick's eyes change, "What'd you say pretty boy!" David shouts referring to Rex, "Will you just shut up!!!" Nick shouts, taking over again, "Sorry about that, it's just David, he's...of forget it," he says rubbing his head."Anyway, you're on Mecha Island, and you really get used to all of the stuff here," he says as a giant mouth like building extends out a giant mechanical tounge which takes in a giant group of crows that were flying. The pirates look in shock, "Yea, we needed some way to handle the crows, so we made that," he says pointing back to the mouth."So what brings you all here? Are you tourists or something?" he asks, "Tourists should burn in hell..." David interupts for a moment before Nick can get back in control, "Splisplispli..." he laughs nervously.

The Musical masked pirates all blink for a moment... "It... it ate the crows..." Jason pointed at the building. "Why... why does a building eat crows....." He was still shocked about that part. "Ah.. i explained that already..." Nick commented. "Yeah damn it! pay attention!" Rex swallowed hard. "Uhh... anyway... We're... uh...." They looked at each other. "Tr..traveling musicians...?" Jason said nervously. "Ah? Cap.. I thought we were doin tha pirate thing still." Rex spoke outloud. "I WAS TRYING TO NOT GET US KILLED!!!" Jason grabs Rex by the neck and shakes. He then gives up and sighs. "Yes, We're pirates. the musical masked pirates, We're here because our log pose told us to come here and we need supplies, and this girl needs a way to go home." he points at Anna. "Well, kill us if you need to."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 27, 2009)

*Lintu Island
*
Dane stood in the sweltering sun practicing. It felt unusual to him, after a morning of practicing slashes. Suun approached him and showed him a few combinations. He picked them up quickly, 

"Lets do a little spar" Suun said

They readied themselves and started Dane kept up with Suun easily. He tried a few of the new combinations, Suun dropped back and Dane tried a Wolf's fang on him but he jumped into the air. *DRAGON'S BITE* he shouted and did a combination that he had showed Dane earlier and the attack of compressed air flew out in the same combination he did and flew toward Dane. He dived to the side as the crashed into the ground and made several rends in the ground. Dane looked at Suun.

"You know how to shoot the compressed air with your fang attacks" Suun said
"You have to learn how to do it with the bite attacks which are the slashing attacks"

Dane just looked at him there was clapping from somewhere and Dane spun to see a blue haired girl in a Ice blue shirt and skin fitted white pants. Her nails were painted blue and her hair was in a pony tail. She was very beautiful, she stopped clapping and walked over and offered Dane a hand. He took her hand and stood up and dusted himself off

"Lin, how was your visit with your parents" Dane said seriously
"You didn't even send word of how it went" Dane said with a frown

Lin's face changed from the smile and became very dark and he voice quivered

"I never met my parents" she said
"It was a huge waste of time"
"I should have stayed here" she said her face changing again

Dane just looked at her expression his face like stone

"Where are Shan and Shane?" she said with a smile
"They are on a mission" he said his eyes still glued to her
"You let them go on a mission alone?" he said with a laugh
"Aren't you afraid they kill each other?"
"They'll be fine" he said in his normal monotone
"You should get some rest" he said seriously
"You have bags by the gate and bags under your eyes" This was Dane's attempt at a joke

He turned and walked back over to where he was and started to practice the combinations again

"Some things never change" she said loudly Dane ignored her
"You still think everyone else is an emotional eunuch like you" she said angrily
"It seems like you had a long journey my dear" Suun said
"I'm sure Father Jan will be happy to see you"

Lin smiled and hugged the old man

"I missed you guys so much, I learned there is only one place for me" 
"That's with my family" she said warmly
"Your room is the same way you left it" he said with a smile

She walked over to where her bag was and picked it up. It wasn't really a bag it was more of a cloth wrapped bundle.

*Shingu Island *

Shan joined Shane on the branch he was standing on. 

"I'm done" she said looking at him
"Take it away" 

Shane looked at his sister and threw a few smoke bombs into the hole, they stood there and waited after about a minute a man came out coughing. He has several bandages all over his body. 

"That's not the one we want" Shane said calmly

Shan moved her finger and one of the traps exploded and the man flew threw the air and slammed into a tree

"He's having a horrible day" Shan said with a smirk
"Thanks you you, ya devil" Shane said looking at his sister

After a few seconds something pink popped out the ground

"Charlie are you OK?' 

The man seemed to be passed out

"Stay hidden and please don't blow me up" Shane whispered
"Yes to the first, i'm not making any promises to the other one" Shan said as Shane dropped to the ground and she relocated.

Shane shot bone bullets at that pink head. It disappeared below ground and Shane cursed silently, it popped up in front of him and swiped claws at Shane but he grew his katars quickly and blocked the attacks. The creature stood there breathing hard staring at Shane with black eyes.

"What are you?" Shane asked 
"Is is you that's been stalking me and trying to kill me?" the thing asked
"Yea you're a pirate i'm a pirate hunter" 
"That's how it works"
"But what fruit did you eat to turn you into that?" Shane asked
"Rat fruit naked mole rat model" the man said annoyedly
"I bet you've been asked that a lot" Shane said laughing
"I'm going to kill you for killing my friends"
"Nope you are going to try to kill me for killing your friends" Shane corrected

He assumed his stance as the mole rat man dived into the ground


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

"Uhh... anyway... We're... uh...." They looked at each other. "Tr..traveling musicians...?" Jason said nervously. "Ah? Cap.. I thought we were doin tha pirate thing still." Rex spoke outloud. "I WAS TRYING TO NOT GET US KILLED!!!" Jason grabs Rex by the neck and shakes. He then gives up and sighs. "Yes, We're pirates. the musical masked pirates, We're here because our log pose told us to come here and we need supplies, and this girl needs a way to go home." he points at Anna. "Well, kill us if you need to." 

"Sounds good to me!" David says genuinely and with an evil look on his face, "Enough!" he says punching himself in the gut, "What was that! I'm in control fool!" he says slapping himself across the face.

The Musical Masked Pirates watch, horrified and confused until he finally stops, "*Cough* Anyway, why would I care if you were pirates or not?" he says calmly, "I used to be a pirate when I was really young actually," he thinks back for a moment, "Until your father left you to die with nothing but a coin! Splasplasplaspla!!!" Nick punched him in the gut with the mechanic arm this time, "Shut it..."

He turns his attention back to the pirates, "Anyway, the log will take some time, and as for the rest...Well I don't really no much about any of the nearby islands except the one we're standing on and seeing how you need supplies we can kill two birds with one stone by visiting the Doc." 

"Ugh, that old crazy bastard..." David comments. The crew's eye shoot wide open when the thought of someone that this man called crazy, "Well, just follow me, and I'll lead you to him." he says waving them along.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 28, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

As the gong sounded every single contestant in the arena turned to face Marc. The marine slipped away into the crowd laughing as the realization dawned on Marc's face. Everyone's chances would be better if he didn't make it anywhere. They were going to gang him and force him out early. Marc crackled his knuckles smiling as the men in the front row advanced forward slowly. *"And it seems instead of a free for all we have a everyone vs the psycho going on in the ring, can't say I blame them"* the announcer said. "Come motherfuckers" Marc said beckoning at everyone "I could use the exercise." However the people were not so sure anymore, most of them had assumed that faced with an overwhelming force The Black Sword Captain would back down. But here he stood laughing and smiling waiting for people to advance. "If you won't come to me, then I will have to force you to come to me" Marc said darkly. Like a whisper of death his katana appeared in his left hand and Marc pointed his right hand at the closest person. "Tiron Oscuro" Marc said dragging the man towards him as he kicked and screamed. Marc cut the man in half vertically as he flew at Marc, the blood splattering the ring violently. "COME" Marc said the blood running down his face. The crowd rushing forward more out of rage than fear charged at Marc as he laughed maniacally. *"Thank god I convinced my son to get out of that shit fest"* the announcer said as Marc blasted the rushing men back into each other.

"I don't have time for this shit" Marc said taking to the air in his zero gravity sphere. *"By Oda the man can fly"* the announcer said surprised as Marc raced towards the heavens. "This should be high enough" Marc muttered to himself as he canceled the zero gravity around him. Marc tossed his katana into his mouth and increased the gravity around him. As he began to plummet back towards the ring two words escaped Marc's mouth. "Pulso Oscuro" Marc said as the dark orb of compressed air appeared in his hands. The crowd surrounded the area where Marc would land and Marc smiled internally at the thought of how well this was going to work out. Someone raised their blade hoping to impale Marc on it but Marc cut through the blade with his katana and followed through to jam his sword into the floor gripping it tightly in his teeth. Simultaneously as the katana dug into the platform Marc's hands slammed the ground causing the orb to explode. There was a rush of air and everyone was thrown backwards as Marc clutched to his katana for dear life preventing himself from being thrown out the ring. A handful of people were either smart or quick enough to react and followed Marc jamming their weapons in the ground to prevent themselves from being blow backwards. Those who failed to do so found themselves sailing into the stands at breakneck speeds.

Marc glanced around at who was left. He counted six people including himself. "Two of you have to disappear" Marc said looking at the five people standing in front of him. Two of the contestants made a break for the edge and Marc considered cutting them down as they fled but Smirnov's words echoed in his mind and he stayed his blade. *"In a remarkable turn of events The Black Sword Captain has ringed out everyone leaving our semi final contestants. We will start the semi finals in 10 minutes. Are contestants are Marc D. "Black Sword" Gomes"* the announcer said but before he could list the rest of the contestants the roar from the crowd was so deafening he had to wait before calling out the other three names. *"Marine Captain Jeremy Turner"* the announcer said as the marine that had been annoying Marc raised his hand smiling as the only noise from the crowd were from the marines in the audience. *"Delon Star and Brannon Sparrow"* the announcer said announcing the two pirates left. *"We will not have our break, see you all in ten minutes."*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2009)

With the LTP-

They sail towards the island, and on the boat all prepare for battle. Belle stalks up on arrows and does one last check up on Bolt. Kama goes through all of his weapons and makes, making sure they are all in top condition. Anax sharpens his blades one after another. Eve holds the sword that Jason gave her tight and then holds her spear ready as well. James keeps his arms crossed and doesn't take his eyes off of the island that they sail to. Nolan sets the ship on a steady course for the island and then sits, arms crossed, and anchor next to him.

"Well, we'll be getting shot at any second now, and don't look at me to save your sinking ass when this ship goes down," he says to James, "I'd rather die an idiot then a coward!" Anax appears behind him and slams his mighty hand on James' back, "Well said Monkey!" 

They are well in range at this point, but they aren't being fired at, "They must have spotted me from their ships, and now they're afraid to fight. Keep going forward!" James orders, "Shut up, like we wouldn't have done that if you hadn't said anything..." They continue to procceed and they make it to the island unscathed.

"The hell?" they get off the ship and see that there is not a Marine in sight. All of the Little Tree Pirates sweat drop, *"Is there even a single marine on this island?"*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 28, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*
*Clank! Clank! Clank! Clank!* Footsteps were heard as Necaroy walked towards the main meeting hall in full armor, except for his helmet. He had an expression of pure annoyance on his face as he muttered insults quietly under his breath. He soon reached the grand doors of the meeting hall and walked through them.

Necaroy arrived to see the latest recruits, Korver and Su Lin, his annoying/arrogant/idiotic partner that goes by the name Lance Brimtale and the person he despises even more than Lance himself. David Jal Kan. 

Necaroy immediately picked up on the hostile atmosphere in the room. ".......Where is Darver-sama? I want to request an immediate change in partners before I kill mine......." Necaroy said in an eery tone as he shot an angry glare at Lance.

".......Oh! Pardon my manners. How is everyone doing? Korver? Su Lin..........?" Necaroy said. He hesitated before saying the next name. "......And you Vice Leader David. I was hoping your ero Eel accidently ate you or something, but yet here you are........" Necaroy said with a sigh.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Gavurn Island*

Tsubaki looked as the swordsman fought with Richard

"Well my mission was to kill him" She said to herself
"I don't think they'll care once he's actually dead" 

She stood up and all the while preparing roots to trip Richard or vines to snag him.

Richard got tacked by Robert and they rolled around in the sand for a bit. Robert dropped his sword on the ground and was raining punches on Richard. He got his katar surf board off his hands and grabbed both Robert's hands and headbutt him. Robert became slightly dazed, he scuttled for underneath the other man. 

"Lets fist this out brah" Richard said as he hopped around and threw a few shadow punches

Tsubaki looked on

"I don't think i'll interfere" she said with a smile

Meanwhile with Karl

Karl blocked Jenny's punches and kicks, he's been a martial artist all his life. Until he fought Pieter hand to hand and was beaten by his raw power he started using the ranged weapons but he was right back at home with Jenny. He couldn't catch her by surprise like he did with his first few attacks. He was faster than her but not overwhelmingly faster. A punch of her's connected with his bleeding shoulder and he grunted. He counter punched her and connected with her face. She spun and he blitzed her and kicked her in the ribs. He grabbed her foot as she attempted to kick him and swung her around and slammed her into the ground. She hit the ground with a loud grunt. He grabbed his shoulder and backed away from her.

"It seems I discarded my advantage which and gave you one" she said and she pushed herself to her feet
"I couldn't predict you'd be this good hand to hand"
"You were so slow at the start" she said breathing hard

She looked up when she heard a roar and saw Karl standing on a platform that previously held the statue of a lion. The lion roared again

"Oh come on" She said as the lion jumped at her

*Arathai Basin*

Dreyri and Stacy arrived at the arena just ad Marc plummeted to the earth and let the Pulso Oscuro go and blew everyone away. 

"Hmm I knew he was strong" Stacy said
"I didn't expect him to be this strong" she said as the walked though the crowd

She could hear whispering, many of the people probably remembered what happened the day before

"_That's him, he went bat shit and killed the entire first four rows_" they heard a man say
"Good thing I couldn't afford those tickets" his friend replied
"Ignore them" she said to Dreyri as he glared at them

The finally reached the rest of the crew as the announcer said

"*We will now have our break, see you all in ten minutes.*"
"_Looks like we made it just in time_" Dreyri said with a smile

The seats next to Fire were occupied

"Looks like since Marc isn't in the stands today people aren't afraid to sit near us" Fire said to Dreyri
"_Aye you, move_" Dreyri said to a man sitting next to Fire

The man was about to reply but he obviously recognized Dreyri and bolted

"You too" Stacy said to the other man he eyes blazing

He got up and bolted also

"I'm glad to see you could make it out" Simo said
"I never thought Akawana would let you out" 
"_She didn't_" Dreyri said with a smile
"_Everyone this is my aunt Stacy_" Dreyri said
"Don't call me aunt stacy, you make me sound old"
"_You are old_" Dreyri said with a smile
"*Nice to meet you Stacy*" Smirnov said offering his hand

When she took it he kissed it and smiled

"_Aye ole man stay away from my aunt_" Dreyri said slapping his hand away

The crew roared with laughter 

"*Well Folks we are about to start the semis*" the announcer said and the crowd started settling down

"That should be good" Fire said with a smile as the patted Storm

*Makaosu Base*

Su lin looked around, 

"I wonder how long he'll really make us sit here."
"It could be days before the other agents return" 

Su lin turned her baby Den Den mushi and tapped a message in morse code on the table top and hummed to make it look like she was just singing a song.

"What did it say Jones?" Trevor asked
"She said she doesn't know how long it will be before she gets back" Jones said
"She says if we get any missions you think we can handle to take them and keep busy" 
"Hmm I hope she's OK" Trevor said as he get out of the chair and headed to the deck

Back at the Base

Just then Necaroy walked into the room 

".......Where is Darver-sama? I want to request an immediate change in partners before I kill mine......." Necaroy said in an eery tone as he shot an angry glare at Lance.

".......Oh! Pardon my manners. How is everyone doing? Korver? Su Lin..........?" Necaroy said. 

He hesitated before saying the next name. 

"......And you Vice Leader David. I was hoping your ero Eel accidently ate you or something, but yet here you are........" Necaroy said with a sigh. 

"Here we go again" Su lin said softly to herself 
"Here comes the storm"

*Aboard the Pirate's Dream*

Nicobi got his wounds treated, they were major a few stab wounds and a few broken bones. He wasn't the worse out fo the crew. Eddy still hadn't regained consciousness. He got to his feet and walked out of the room. Looking around for Wilowby. If he was spotted he knew, he'd get sent back to bed. He sneaked around a corner and was home free until her heard someone clear their throat behind him

"Busted" he said softly as he turned and walked back to the room

*Shingu Island*

The mole rat man jumped in and out of holes he created he was never above the ground long enough for Shane to attack it properly.

"This is fucking annoying" he said loudly

He jumped out of a hole and attacked Shane and when he was about to jump back in there was a pulling sound and Shan dropped down from a tree holding something invisible with her both hands. He hung there suspended in the air wriggling around Screaming at them

"Gotcha" Shan said with a smile

Shane shot him with two hands of bone bullets, he howled as the hit him

"Stop that, you'll kill him" Shan said
"they aren't pointed"
"He'll just have bruises, for making me work so hard" 

Shane continued to shoot him as he spun in the air, eventually Shane punched him in the face and he was knocked out. 

"I'll tie up the one by the tree" Shan said as she threw a rope at Shane
"Money in the bank baby" Shane said with a smile

*Lintu Island*

Dane continued his training, he picked up the technique very quickly. Firing compressed air with stab attacks was actually mroe difficlut with stabbing attacks it was only about a half hour before he was getting it.

"Now you have the bite techniques figured out you can use the odatchi" Suun said handing him his sword
"Now the REAL training starts" Dane said looking at Suun

Suun tried to crack him with the staff but he blocked it with his sheathed sword with an upward motion. 

"Looks like you got it" Suun said with a smile

Lin was watching Dane train they had grown up together, she was so sad when he went to join the marines. He was like a big brother to her, she was happy to be back with her real family

"Hmm that's how he must have felt when I went away" she said to herself
"So you were telling me of your new power Lin" father lung said to her
"Lets go into the basement" 
"It's dangerous if anyone sees"

He shot her a glance and a frown then he sighed and smiled at her. He ushered her toward a flight of steps leading downward.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2009)

_Knights of Tensei Base_

The Knights of Tensei had a particularly strange visitor today in one of their bases. It was a noble, or at least a former one. He wore a suit similar to what the marines had, but his was a dark crimson.

"It is a pleasure to have you with us, Lord Bahuk." One of the Knights said. 

Bahuk Du Mortis nodded. "The pleasure is all mine. How are the dial weapons I sold you? Are they effective?" Bahuk's method of earning money was by selling weapons and sponsoring various anti-government organizations. He had been earning a large profit from it, and the Knights of Tensei were but one of many organizations he earned a quick berri from.

"They are working fine, but we have not yet tried them out on a real enemy." Another Knight replied.

"Judging from the chaos about to start, you'll get to use them soon enough. Remember, no refunds." The noble joked.

_Windy Dirge_

It was time for the Monarch and Unamed crews to part ways. Both crews greatly enjoyed the time they spent torturing Shin, but know it was time for them to continue on their adventures.

Greize patted Alph on the back, smiling smugly. "Maybe next time we meet we can play another game, eh?"

Cass was standing next to Jessie, the latter and her clones holding piles of costumes. "Thanks for everything!" 

Cass raised her thumb. "No problem!"

Rek shook hands with Annie, and handed her some gemstones. "This should pay for any medical fees your boyfriend would need." 
"Yeah, the poor fella's going to need 'em."
The two of them paused briefly, then broke down laughing. 

"Till next time, then, my dear Annie." He kissed her hand, as was customary for a noble.

Shin was in a wheelchair, his body covered in gauze. Yumi was standing in front of him, holding a book.

"Good Luck." She said sincerely, and placed the book on his lap. 

Marcks and Matyr shook hands, the two of them grinning. "You're not half-bad for a peasant."

With their goodbyes done, The Windy Dirge left, off towards Candor Island.

Rek scratched his chin, feeling that something was missing. "Where's my dear Elza?" The noble shrugged, and had some tea/ "Well she had her dendenmushi, she'd jusy call us if she needs anything."

Back on the Infinite, Shin looked at the book with a vindictive look on his face. Finally, the secret to the 'gift' which so many of his kind had, was in his lap. He opened the book to find.... A manual on proper hygiene. Shin glared at the book, murderous rage filling him. There was a note on the book, addressed to him.

"-To the Smoking Samurai

You never did say what kind of book you wanted,  

Trolling you was very enjoyable, by the way. I should torment you more often.

Your dear friend, 

Rek Du Mortis​
P.S.- As it was requested by my dear Yumi, I have added several instructions found in the book you desired into this one, written in Nihonese. It is a terrible shame that I'm bad at writing Nihonese though.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Shingu Island
*
Shan and Shane dragged the two pirates throw the forest without a cre for their comforts, The mole rat man was awake but Shane threatened him to keep shooting him with bone bullets if he made a single sound on their way to the town. He pulled him over a log and the man his his head and yelped and Shane turned and shot him with a single bone bullet. Th eman yelped again and Shane shot him again

"I could keep going all day" Shane said with a smile

The man bit his tongue and his eyes watered as he tried his hardest to not make anymore noise. After a long time of dragging the men they reached to the town. The mayor gave them a small chest of valuables for their work

"_Hey you mole rat bastard where is that thing you stole from me?_" a man said

The mole rat man just looked at Shane and started crying

"What did he steal from you sir" Shan asked
"_A devil fruit_" the man said
"What did you do with the man's fruit" Shan said
"I ate it" he said softly 

Shane shot him and he pursed his lips together

"I'm sorry sir it seems he ate it and it turned him into a mole rat" Shane said
"_That sucks I was gunna sell that_" the man said angrily and started kicking the man he had to try very hard to not make any sound
"Lets carry these guys in" Shan said 

The loaded them onto the DSS

"Hey i'll make you a deal" 

Shane shot him 

"I didn't eat the Devil fruit"

Shane shot him again

"Stop that" he man said
"Shane stop" Shan said placing her hand on his shoulder
"Why didn't you say that earlier"
"That man stole it from a merchant" 
"It's not his own either" the man said
"Where is it" Shane asked his eyes lighting up
"Buried in the back of the cave in the mountains" he said
"You can have it and let me free"
"Your bounty is worth more than we can sell the fruit for" Shan said
"What's to stop us from getting the fruit and turning you in?" Shane said
"Honor?" the man said with a pleading voice
"I never agreed to any deal" Shane said as he jumped over the side of the boat
"I'll be back soon" he called over his shoulder

The mole rat man turned his face just as Shan's hand crashed into his face

"You talk too much" she said angrily


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 28, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*"Well Folks we are about to start the semis"* the announcer said and the crowd started settling down. *"By random drawing we have, Marc D. "Black Sword" Gomes VS Brannon Sparrow and Marine Captain Jeremy Turner VS Delon Star"* the announcer said as Brannon sat in his corner mustering what courage he could to face Marc. *"If our contestants could please make their way to the ring"* the announcer said. Marc jumped into the ring and took a seat on his side of the platform. Marc sat waiting for his opponent to come and the crowd began to buzz like angry bees at the thought of a forfeit. Finally Brannon made his way into the ring a determined look on his face. "You won't scare me off" he said through gritted teeth. Marc began to applaud slowly bringing silence to the stadium. "I fucking like that, I really do" Marc said shaking his head in amusement. "Someone with a sack on them, not just an angry dog barking but someone who has thought this through" Marc said continuing to clap. "Lets get started shall we?" Marc said getting to his feet slowly. *"I can't say I envy young Brannon, but as usual we start at the gong"* the announcer said as it chimed in the background. "I suggest you draw your weapon" Marc said looking at Brannon as the crowd sprang to life.

Brannon drew his two short swords and looked at Marc determined. Marc drew his katana and smiled before disappearing. He appeared behind Brannon his katana flashing, Brannon nimbly ducked the swing and countered with a dual thrust of his own. Marc dodged the blow the swords racing past his face. Marc quickly dropped to the floor and tripped Brannon. However Brannon drove his blades into the platform preventing himself from falling. Seizing the momentum Marc quickly performed a hand stand and kicked Brannon hard sending him sliding backwards his blades leaving long gouges in the ground. Springing from his stance Marc rushed forward and brought his katana swinging horizontally and hard. Brannon through his right blade in the way but Marc's blade cut half way through the opposing sword and was only stopped by Brannon twisting his sword and freeing it. *"We have a real nail biter here folks, one contestant clearly has the advantage but the other is standing strong."*

Marc brought his sword crashing down again and this time the already damaged blade split in two and Brannon was forced to stop Marc's blade with his second one. Tossing the ruined blade aside Brannon switched his grip to a two handed one on his last sword. Marc rushed forward again and brought his blade down hard and sparks leapt violently from the contact point. Marc cranked up the gravity forcing Brannon to his knees and caught him in the head with a round house kick which sent him sprawling. Brannon reached for his blade futilely but Marc stomped down on it hard pinning it to the ground beneath his sneaker. Brannon rolled away and quickly sprung to his feet. However Marc appeared behind him, Brannon swallowed loudly as he felt Marc press the katana against his throat. *"Looks like it is over folks"* the announcer said as the crowd roared in excitement. *"Someone alert the cadaver team please"* the announcer said certain Marc would be creating another body in moments. "Luckily for you, you aren't the fucker I want to kill" Marc said looking down at Brannon. Marc picked Brannon up by his throat before uttering two words. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc said blasting Brannon out of the ring and into the stands.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Arathai basin
*
The crew looked on at the match

"This is boring" Fire said
"That guy sucks" 
"You been saying that a lot these days" Tetra said remembering when they were spying on dreyri's fight
"Well he does" she said defensively
"He's gunna die" Fire said wincing

Marc blasted him out the ring and the crowd erupted

"Wow that was unexpected" Simo said
"I'd have lost money if I bet on that fight, i'd have bet on him to win by death, ring out dammit" Simo said
"*I had a chat with him*" Smirnov said
"Lets see how long that lasts" Dreyri said
"What do you mean?" Stacy said
"_The marine who has his match now has been harassing us for days_"
"He better hope he loses here" Fire said angrily
"*OK Folks time for round two of the semi finals*"

The crowd erupted 

"I expect a little variety from this fight" Simo said
"I should be the announcer" Simo said 
"My skills would make me an awesome announcer" Simo said

Storm barked loudly

"Yes shut up Simo, it's about to start" Fire said 

*Shingu Island
*
Shane reached the top of the mountain and crawled back into the hole, he dug up some loose earth in the back of the cave. The burnt bodies were in tehre long enough for they to begin smelling. Shane retched and vomited as he pulled a small chest free and ran out of the cave. He opened the box and looked at the strange fruit with the weird dseign on it

"Never seen this one" Shane said
"Imma make her eat it" he said to himself as he ran down the mountain


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 28, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc lay down in the contestant area which was empty save for three people including himself. One of them was Delon Star another pirate who had made it to the semi finals, the other was Jeremy Turner. The marine Marc's blade itched to tear asunder, Jeremy glanced at Marc and a cocky smile spread across his face. *"You should have done yourself a favor and stayed away from the finals"* Jeremy said looking to push Marc's buttons. "I don't talk to trash" Marc said closing his eyes. Jeremy's eyes flashed with malice as he no doubt relished the image of Marc falling at his hands. *"You devil fruit users are all the same, you think you are so high and mighty with that savagery that passes for power"* Jeremy said leaving Marc behind as he made his way to the ring. *"Watch carefully boy and you may learn something, the true power of a marine, but you already know that"* Jeremy said smiling. *"Garrick laid you out and left you to die didn't he, truly a great man."* As angered as Marc was inside no emotion displayed on his face and he didn't even open his eyes or respond. Jeremy turned on his heel snarling in annoyance as he made his way to the ring, no doubt upset Marc didn't take the bait. As soon as Jeremy was no longer visible Marc punched the ground shattering the tiles from the impact. "I will fucking kill you" Marc muttered to himself angrily.

The crowd roared and cheered as Jeremy and Delon fought for their spot in the finals but Marc paid the match no attention. He lay in the contestant area calming his mind preparing himself for the final. The Pulso Oscuro had taken a lot out of him and he needed what little rest he could get. Marc began to drift off to sleep the roar of the crowd and the announcer's voice getting softer and softer in his mind. Marc drifted off into a dream, in his dream he and Tetra were still children running around the island. As they ran down the road, Tetra fell and scraped her knee. She began to cry lying in the dirt in pain. Marc began to console her until eventually she allowed him to pick her up. Marc smiled as Tetra sniffled and offered her his hand. Tetra took his hand and smiled wiping away her tears. Suddenly a particularly loud roar from the crowd jolted Marc out of his sleep. *"And there you have it folks, Delon Star loses via death at the hands of Jeremy Turner who will advance to the finals"* the announcer said excitedly. *"What a finals match this will be, this marine takes no prisoners."* Marc could hear the booing from the pirates in the stadium and the marines cheered their comrade on. *"The finals will start in 10 minutes, after that display of fighting prowess I am sure the marine captain could use some rest."*

Jeremy entered the tent with a smug smile on his face. His cloak was covered in blood none of which appeared to be his. Jeremy looked down at Marc in disgust who still had his eyes closed. Jeremy's eyes fell on Marc's swords and as if waking from slumber the realization dawned on his face. *"Kyle "Black Sword" Gomes"* Jeremy muttered under his breath. Marc's ears pricked up and he opened his mouth to speak. "It would be in your best interest if you NEVER mentioned my fathers name again" Marc said darkly. *"You listen and you listen good boy"* Jeremy said heatedly *"I had the privilege of watching the honorable Admiral Kizaru fight your father. I was a mere seaman recruit on the buster call ships that assaulted your father. And that useless filth ended all of the vice admirals lives before Kizaru could get to him."* "Thats right" Marc said his voice unusually calm. "Even after blowing my fathers ship apart and assaulting him with numerous vice admirals it still took much out of Kizaru to subdue him, I am familiar with the story" Marc said. *"I was powerless back then to stop your father from killing my comrades, but my time for redemption has come. I will put an end to you and this line of disgusting pirates all in one fell swoop"* Jeremy said looking down at Marc. "I invite you to fucking try" Marc said opening his eyes to look at Jeremy with blood lust.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Arathai Basin*

"Hmm that was kinda cool" Fire said
"I expected it to suck"
"Like everything else in the world?" Tetra said sarcastically

Fire made a rude gesture and they all laughed

"Marc has been waiting to fight this guy for days" Tetra said
"*I can imagine how much built up rage he has*" Smirnov said
"He's walked away from this guy so many times"
"Your captain doesn't seem like the type to walk away" Stacy said
"_He isn't_" Dreyri said
"_The ole man kept saving that dumb marine, he has a death wish_"
"It's gunna come though today" Fire said clapping excitedly
"Something is wrong with that little girl" Stacy said
"Aye granny, don't call me a little girl" Fire said getting to her feet
"You wanna fight girly" Stacy said

Fire was out of her seat in a blur but Stacy stopped her punch with a hand

"You are too slow" Stacy said
"Too slow?" Fire growled reaching for something at her waist
"_Chill out Fire, she's just messing with you_" Dreyri said
"_She's smiling like a cat and you're upset_"
"_Relax, the match is about to start_"
"Kid is fast" Stacy whispered to Dreyri

Fire smiled

"_I'm sure she can hear you, she has senses like a wild animal no use whispering_" Dreyri said
"_She also has all her weights on_" Dreyri said keeping his head forward
"I just barely grabbed her" Stacy thought trying to keep the shock off her face
"*OK folks that was the last break of the tournament*" 
"*Lets get the finals started*"

*Lintu Island*

Lin and Lung reached downstairs and he lit some lamps

"OK my dear show me what kind of fruit you ate"
"It's a zoan" she said softly
"What kind" he asked
"Dragon" she said softly
"Woooo a rare dragon zoan" he said with a smile
"Don't be ashamed my dear"
"Show me"
"I can't turn into the full dragon form, it's too big and I can't control myself"
"The last time I did it I destroyed an entire building, among other things" she said softly
"OK let me see the hybrid form then" he said as he put a comforting hand on her shoulder
"Hybrid point" she said softly

Her arms got a little longer and she got a little taller. he skin turned ice blue and scaly. Horns grew out of her head, her nails grew into claws. Huge wings appeared and a tail could be seen wagging

"You look beautiful" he said to her
"Look at mine" he said

He transformed and scales grew out of his body and he grew a tail and sharp teeth with claws, his scales were dark green almost black

"What zoan did you eat?" Lin asked 

She closed her wings around her and it looked like she was wearing a blue cloak

"A lizard zoan" he said and he reverted his human form
"So what does your hybrid form grant you?" 
"Speed strength and a few other things" she said shyly
"I can't help you if you don't tell me darling" he said and he put his hand on her shoulder
"I have mist breath or snow breath I can also breathe fire" she said
"OK we won't worry about those" he said comfortingly
"You need to get accustomed to the limits of your hybrid body" 
"We need to teach you a different style of martial arts to compliment your newly gained strong points" he said calmy
"We'll learn something called the dragon style" he said with a smile
"A fitting name don't you think" 

Lin smiled, this little old man was the monk that saved her when she was a little girl. He always knew exactly what to say to make her feel better. He could make her smile in her saddest of times, just being back at the monastery lifted her spirits though.

"Lets get started, we'll learn in human form first" he said
"Lets go up stairs in the sunlight" 
"You can always come back down here when you are ready to train in your hybrid form" 
"Sure" she said as he ushered her up the stairs leading out into the yard

She saw Dane training in the yard, sweat dripping off his body

"I have to work hard, like him" she said softly to herself


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*
Necaroy arrived to see the latest recruits, Korver and Su Lin, his annoying/arrogant/idiotic partner that goes by the name Lance Brimtale and the person he despises even more than Lance himself. David Jal Kan. 
Necaroy immediately picked up on the hostile atmosphere in the room. ".......Where is Darver-sama? I want to request an immediate change in partners before I kill mine......." Necaroy said in an eery tone as he shot an angry glare at Lance.".......Oh! Pardon my manners. How is everyone doing? Korver? Su Lin..........?" Necaroy said. He hesitated before saying the next name. "......And you Vice Leader David. I was hoping your ero Eel accidently ate you or something, but yet here you are........" Necaroy said with a sigh.

"Oh, Full of jokes still aren't we zombie boy? I'll tell you right now. Darver isn't here to save you from me anymore. In fact, Darver's gone, Goner then Pong. And?" He pointed to the chair. "What's this!? He left me in charge? Oh my!" David said in a mocking tone towards Necaroy. "So, You might want to change your tone. Or you could always be my personal toilet cleaner. I think that would be a fitting job for trash like you." David grinned, He could have been mean to Necaroy, but mocking him was far more fun.

With the LTP-

"The hell?" they get off the ship and see that there is not a Marine in sight. All of the Little Tree Pirates sweat drop, *"Is there even a single marine on this island?" *"T..that's impossible!! i saw the Marines flooding this island! There's no way it can just be empty like this!" He looked around the boats and dock. "Maybe they thought a bunch of marine ships is enough to stop pirates from invading?" Belle asked. *"NO WAY!!!" *

With the Musical Masked Pirates-

He turns his attention back to the pirates, "Anyway, the log will take some time, and as for the rest...Well I don't really no much about any of the nearby islands except the one we're standing on and seeing how you need supplies we can kill two birds with one stone by visiting the Doc." "Ugh, that old crazy bastard..." David comments. The crew's eye shoot wide open when the thought of someone that this man called crazy, "Well, just follow me, and I'll lead you to him." he says waving them along.

Rex and Jason look at each other. "He's... weird..." Rex blinks. "Yeah... but somehow..." Jason smiled. "I like him. Let's go meet this doc guy and see what' he's like... I think somehow this guys going to be the only one who can really help us on this island, Maskakakakakakaka!"


----------



## koguryo (Jun 28, 2009)

*Raida Isle*

*Tendou & Souji vs. Monty*

Monty began walking towards Tendou and Souji with his shillelagh at his side.  His long maroonish hair flows in the wind as Tendou and Souji ready their weapons.

Tendou turned his head towards Souji and then focused his attention on Monty again, "Souji, I'll focus on the right."

Souji smirked at Tendou and then looked at Monty, "Looks like I got the left.  Go!"

Tendou and Souji both began a fast dash towards Monty and he dashed a little after they did.  A few moments later Monty was standing above a downed Souji with his left arm extended, "Your buddy's weak.  Your turn."

Monty lifted up his right arm with the shillelagh and dashed at Tendou.  It appeared as if Monty disappeared and all Tendou could do is lift up his sword and activate the small shield on it.  From the corner of his eye Tendou could see Monty behind him swinging his shillelagh down towards Tendou's back, "I see you."

As Monty swung his shillelagh at Tendou, Tendou quickly turned around and blocked the attack.  Tendou and Monty looked into each others' eyes and smirked, "Been a while since a good fight."

Monty smiled back, "Same for me."

On the ground Souji picked up one of his sickles and threw it at Monty, "Bastard."

Monty saw the attack coming and sidestepped it, Tendou then parried the sickle and caught it in mid-air with his left hand, "Come on Pirate."

*Sooyoung vs. Minty*

Sooyoung and Minty stared at each other and Minty began to spin the rope on her meteor hammer.  Sooyoung readied her sword and began to run towards Minty but was knocked back by the heavy ball on the meteor hammer.  Sooyoung was on the ground on one knee, holding her stomach, and gasping for breath.

"I've never seen something like that.  I can't even get close."

Minty puckered her lips at Sooyoung and giggled, "This is my meteor hammer.  Just a steel ball on a string.  Now get up girly."

Sooyoung struggled to get up and was supporting herself with her sword, _Shit.  I think a couple of ribs are broken._

Minty began spinning her meteor hammer again and flung it towards Sooyoung again.  A bullet shot could be heard and the meteor hammer hit the ground with a large thud.  A man with two guns over his shoulder, a pistol at his side, and a shotgun in his hand could be seen walking towards Sooyoung and Minty.  The man began to introduce himself, "I'm Kagami.  Former Lieutenant of the Marines.  An-  Huh, it's you!  We met at that Marine base before.  Where's your boyfriend?"

Sooyoung sunk her head low and a tear fell, "He died in combat....actually at the island we were at before here."

Kagami's face changed a little, "He must have been a great Marine.  Let's finish off these Pirates.  I'll give you support.  Go!"

Sooyoung began to run towards Minty again and Kagami took a rifle off from his back and began to aim.  A couple of Pirate tried to jump Kagami but he parried their attacks with the butt of his rifle and knocked them out with it, "Don't bother me when I'm dealing with someone who's depressed."
*
Jae-Sung & Ryo vs. Niels*

Niels casually strolled up to Jae-Sung and towered over him.  Jae-Sung looked up at the large man and shifted his daggers away from him, hanging from their chains, "I'm gonna have to work differently fighting you."

Niels smiled at Jae-Sung, "Usually people think I'm completely retarded, you're different.  You have good insight.  There's a reason why I'm the 3rd Division Commander."

A kick came out of nowhere and connected with Niels' chin, "Yah!  Bitch!  Yah!"

Ryo landed on his feet next to a still standing Niels, "Sh-"

Niels knocked Ryo away with a heavy punch and Jae-Sung threw his daggers towards Niels, "Gotcha!"

Niels caught the chains that were attached to the daggers and Jae-Sung had a worried look on his face, "Not again."

Niels threw Jae-Sung into the air and Ryo began to stab into Niels' leg with is dirks, "Oi, I'm still here."

Niels looked down at Ryo and tried to knock him away again, but Ryo dove between Niels' legs and stabbed both legs at the same time.  Jae-Sung landed on his feet and began to run towards Niels, "Heh, we got this."

Niels face began to look extremely angry and he ripped his shirt off, "You little punks.  Do you know who I am?"

Jae-Sung and Ryo both began to shake their heads, when they were both met with clotheslines across their necks.  The two hit the ground right away and didn't get up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2009)

The _Pirate's Dream_ set out across the open waters, away from the freezing wastes of the prison Goal. Kent stood at the front of the boat, thinking. Abruptly, he turns back to face the crew, both his and Eddy's. "All right." He says. "I don't know who you guys are, but I guess you kinda saved Flynn's life, so I owe you something." He eyes each one carefully, certain he would be able to handle them if it came to a fight. "So where do you want to go?"

"Well gosh," Sanya starts before anyone can silence her. "I dunno, I mean, we just spent all that time on that stupid freezing island, I would really like to go someplace warm. My home island is always really warm. It's in the sky, did you know that? Well it is. It's like floating on this cloud and-"

*Thwak!*

Sanya falls silent and Kaya begins whistling innocently.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

All told since the adventure with the volcano, dueling Yingoru, and then having to duel Akami, Helen had been stabbed, lost more blood, been slashed, cut, sliced, punched, kicked, more times in the span of a week then she had in her whole life. 

So its understandable that the moment she saw a bed in the medical bay she just dropped down on it and fell asleep. She currently lays back in bed, sleeping soundly. Willoby had treated her injuries and dressed her wounds, leaving the rest up to Helen's own body to fix. 

Flynn of course ever the hopeless romantic sits on a chair at her bedside, he had brought her a vase filled with roses, which he had stolen out of Kaya's cabin of course. No way he'd pay for roses himself, they're way to expensive.   

He reads aloud from a book, they're his unfinished memoirs. "Chapter 346: How I met Kaya..." he recites. "It was a dark and stormy night as I walked along the street. I had just returned from a charity and I was donating millions of Beri to the homeless children. As I passed a blind alleyway I heard the sudden cries of a damsel in distress. So I turned and ran into the alleyway, beholding two scoundrels taking advantage of my dear Kaya..."

"UNHAND THEM!! I shouted. This girl is under the protection of the hero Flynn!"  Flynn starts to get into his reading, its almost like it really happened in fact. 

"Hey kid that girl needs to rest, will ya shut up!" Willoby interjects. 

Flynn rolls his eyes at Willoby's rudeness, "Hmpf...I'll have you know that talking is the best therapy old man. When Legs over wakes up all she'll be able to think about is me!" 

"Yeah well be careful she doesn't cut off your tongue first."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Lintu Island*

Lin and Lung appeared up stairs and walked to a corner of the yard he was explaining to her how they would turn her basic knowledge of martial arts into the dragon style. What she needed to do differently what needed to stay the same. 

"I need to get something for you from the supply room" he said to her
"I want you to start with these simple movements"

He showed her a few movements, she replicated them

"I want you to be forceful, when you do it"
"Stamp with all your power when taking each stance" Lung said demonstrating

Lin looked at him with a curious look

"Wouldn't that make me too rigid? Unable to quickly react?" Lin said
"You aren't fighting anyone yet my dear you are learning"
"You are a long distance away from a spar" he said kindly and walked off

He turned to see if she was doing it properly and she was doing it perfectly, She stamped into each movement, and concentrated fully on what she was doing. Dane paused for a while to watch her

"He's teaching her his dragon style" Suun said appearing next to Dane suddenly
"Something must have happened on her journey and she wants to becomes stronger" Suun said sipping his tea
"Father, it must be over 100 degrees out here and you're drinking hot tea" Dane said 
"Hot tea cools you down on a hot day, you should try it sometime" Suun said
"The dragon style" Dane said to himself quietly
"Yes Lung is one of the last practitioners I know"
"He must have a very good reason for passing it down" Suun said
"It looks very forceful and rigid" Dane said
"She's just learning the movements, beginners start like that to strengthen their bodies, as time goes along the movements become more fluid"
"The style is all about riding the wind" Suun said
"Riding the wind?" Dane asked in a questioning tone
"Yes the style is all about reacting to your opponent, therefore a practitioner of Dragon style cannot be rigid" Suun said
"That is none of your concern anyways" Suun said
"You have your own work you should be doing" Suun said
"I have mastered the slashing" Dane said
"You aren't leaving here until i see something original from you"
"Your style is not mine" Suun said
"Show me an attack unique to your own odatchi version of the fang" Suun said

With that he walked off and left Dane standing in the middle of the yard

*Shingu Island
*

Shane reached back to the boat with the small chest

"Lets go sis" he said happily

Shan watched him and shook her head. The mole rat man was out cold on the deck, they made for the marine outpost. They reached there after a few shot hours of travel. None of the islands were really that far away from each other. Shingu was actually the farthest island on the chain, Lintu being closer the center along with the marine base. It was on their way home. They got there and dragged the men in.

"Where's Dane today" came a familiar voice
"He's training, he sent us to do this one by ourselves"
"A few small fry, nothing we couldn't handle" Shane said boastfully
"Impressive, you two took these guys out alone" the man said with a smile
"If you two joined the marines you could be officers in no time"

Shane smiled ear to ear he just loved to be complimented

"Well tell him I send my regards" the man said before disappearing into his office
"We will" Shan said with a smile

Shan had collected the money and alerted the marines that one of the men was a fruit user, they walked out of the base Shan holding the bag of money.

"Lets get home, we did prety good for our first mission" she said with a smile
"Paid, bounty and a Devil fruit to sell"
"We did good" Shane said
"We aren't selling that Devil fruit though" as his face broke into a big smile
"You're going to eat it"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2009)

With the Musical Masked Pirates-

They follow Nick through the town, tempted to stop and look at all of the inventions that they pass but press onward until they finally reach a very...normal looking house, "What's up with this house?" Nick shrugs, "I don't know, he's got weird taste." 

They enter, "Hey old man! We're back!" a man in a white trench coat can be seen on the other side of the room, "Oh good, did you bring Nicholas as well?" he asks. Nick sighs, "Of course I'm here..." The man turns from his wheely chair and observes the group. He is in his early 50s, balding, and wears swirling goggles, "Oh good to see your all here!" he says waving to the group, "Uh, you don't know these guys?" he says pointing to the group.

"Oh? I don't eh?" he says taking a closer look, "Well I suppose your right! How can I help you all?" Jason warily steps forward, "We, uh, we need to find this girls home island and bring her back, could you possibly help us find it?" 

"Hm," he spins around in his chair, "Hm," he continues to spin, "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm," he goes into a full unstoppable spin, *"DOC!"* both Nick and David shout at once, causing him to skid to a halt, "Well you can feel free to use my holographic map," he says pulling it out and tossing it to Jason, "It has the entire Grand Line, excluding the New World," Jason taps a button and it projects a massive hologram of many islands, Mecha Island colored red, "Oh, and as for supplies there's a place right next door that should work nicely."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 28, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

It should speak for itself that Shin was pissed, after all that he went trough to end up with this.......The book fell on to his lap, his breathing intensified and his skin took on a reddish tone.He was about ready to explode in a murderous rage but his state of health kept him from doing so.Still in his wheelchair and pretty much wrapped in bandages from top to bottom, he attempted to get up while he was about to burst into Solar Surge mode but when the strain became too much for his body he had a coughing fit and M.J., who had been standing near to her favorite (Read most frequent) patient, wasn't sure if it had been illusionary smoke or a percentage of the filth from what his smoking had done to his lungs but either way it didn't look pretty.

Sedatitives were injected directly into the bloodstream by the doctor and when Shin calmed down again he went to try and make sense out of what little useful information Rek had left him."Hmmmmm?"A more then slightly dazed Shin tried to make sense of the first set of instructions, hitting a wall at the first character made no sense to him, at first he doubted himself.Not his own mastery of reading Nihonese (He was raised  to speak/read both the language of his parent's birth land and the lingua franca spoken by nearly all people in the world) but though the medication was hampering his ability to make sense of it.Then he let the book slide off his lap and the text was turned upside down as a result of it.He still couldn't read it entirely but it explained why he hit a wall.The character had been written upside down, sadly the text wasn't written entirely upside down but at least he had made a start with this.

The symbol for Summer could be seen, which gave him hope that this would teach him more about the Solar Surge mode.He attempted to continue deciphering but he started to get trouble keeping his eyes open and eventually dozed off.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 28, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*"Tell you what boy"* Jeremy said as he and Marc squared off in the ring. *"If you can beat me I will tell you a secret about your fathers fight with Kizaru"* Jeremy said with a smirk. *"Ladies and Gentlemen the finals match for the battle royal and the last match of the arena season starts now"* the announcer said loudly firing up the crowd. The gong clanged in the background however neither contestant moved. The marine carried dual katanas however his hand made no movement towards his blades. *"Are you afraid?"* Jeremy asked. "Draw your weapon or this will be over before it begins" Marc said annoyed. *"Fool, I am giving you a chance to survive"* Jeremy said smugly. "I don't need your pity" Marc said angrily. *"Soru"* Jeremy whispered softly appearing behind Marc. *"Shigan"* Jeremy said thrusting his finger towards Marc's shoulder. However Marc parried the blow and threw a punch of his own aiming for the face. His fist connected with air as Jeremy soru'ed out of the way. "Rokushiki" Marc said under his breath. *"So you do know what it is"* Jeremy said impressed Marc knew about these techniques. "You must belong to one of the cipher pol groups" Marc said a slight smile spreading across his face. "Didn't the straw hats fuck your losers up in the Enies Lobby incident?" Marc asked looking to provoke Jeremy. Anger flashed across Jeremy's face and he kicked quickly uttering a single word. *"Rankyaku"* Jeremy said as the air blade closed the gap between Marc and Jeremy. Marc rolled to the side avoiding the strike and quickly jumped into the air avoiding Jeremy's shigan which pierced the floor where Marc had been crouching. Marc flipped in the air and brought his heel down hard on Jeremy. *"Tekkai"* Jeremy said as Marc's leg crashed down on his shoulder. Unmoved by the attack Jeremy grabbed Marc out of the air and tossed him to the ground. The marines in the crowd roared triumphantly as the rest of the crowd was at a loss for words. *"It seems we have a battle of monsters in the ring"* the announcer said shellshocked as Marc pulled himself to his feet.

Marc flexed his back the pain from the last blow fading away. Marc rolled to the side avoiding another Rankyaku and immediately took to the air avoiding the follow up Soru and Shigan. "Don't fucking insult me" Marc said looking down at Jeremy as he smiled. "The same thing won't work twice" Marc said releasing a empuje oscuro. *"Tekkai"* Jeremy said smugly as the gravity crashed into him. Although unfazed by the attack he was not unmoved, he slid backwards a few feet from the blow the shock obvious on his face. The crowd roared cheering Marc on, it may not have been that they liked Marc. In fact Marc was quite sure they just hated Jeremy more. *"Rank-"* Jeremy started beginning to repeat the same pattern. "I said don't fucking insult me" Marc said dropping to all fours. "Atmosfera del infinito" Marc said in a somber voice launching himself towards Jeremy as he raised his leg. Marc knocked Jeremy's leg aside and followed through with a left that caught Jeremy in the ribs just as he grunted a tekkai. Marc and Jeremy separated from each either each with a look of pain on their face. A piece of that one got through! Jeremy thought to himself trying to hide the pain from Marc. "Fuck" Marc said under his breath his hand throbbing from the impact. "If I can't break through that thing completely the back lash is going to hurt me too" Marc said more to himself than anyone. *"Geppou"* Jeremy said taking to the air finally deciding to change his attack pattern. Jeremy kicked off of the air and proceeded to rain Rankyakus down on Marc forcing him to race around the ring dodging the blows. Jeremy paused for a split second to geppou and sustain his height and Marc seized the window launching himself into the air. Racing past Jeremy in the air Marc killed his ascent with a quick burst of Bosque el dormir and looked down at Jeremy. "I hope you are ready fucker" Marc said looking down at Jeremy. "Bosque el dormir" Marc said forcing his body towards Jeremy's. 

Jeremy rotated in the air so his legs were facing Marc's and released a steam of Rankyakus. Marc drew his katana and directed the attacks away from his body as he hurtled towards Jeremy. Jeremy released a last ditch Rankyaku hoping to steer Marc off course but Marc cut through it before sheathing his katana. "This blow is heavier than life" Marc said driving his right hand into Jeremy's stomach. *"Tekkai"* Jeremy grunted before contact as Marc's speed forced both of them to the stadium floor. The impact made a noise like an explosion kicking up dust and pieces of rubble everywhere as the platform experienced and earth shattering impact. As the dust cleared the crowd could see Jeremy lying in a crater Marc's fist still buried in his gut. "That one should have shattered that fucking shield" Marc said looking down at Jeremy. Sure enough Jeremy's mouth was open wide in a silent scream of pain. Marc had winded him with that last blow and Jeremy coughed filling his lungs with air. Marc leapt backwards and Jeremy rolled over on his side wheezing and clutching his stomach. *"It seems I underestimated you"* Jeremy choked spitting up blood on the platform. The crowd roared to life in excitement and the announcer found himself at a loss for words. *"If my tekkai hadn't taken the brunt of that damage I would be dead right now"* Jeremy said panting. *"You are indeed a monster just like your father, which is why I must stop you now before we have another tragedy like back then"* Jeremy said referring to Marc's father killing the vice admirals. Jeremy climbed to his feet drawing his blades. *"Come now, let us end this"* he said, "thats my fucking line" Marc said his hand on his katana hilt.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Lintu Island*

Lung came back a long time later and she was still practicing

"Sorry I took so long i had to make a few adjustments" he said smiling
"Seems you are getting along just fine"
"Lets me show you a few more things"

He threw a few attacks and he showed her how to block them, she was a natural martial artist she learned quickly, he picked up the cloth wrapped bundle that was on the ground. 

"This was my mother's own" he said
"She used the dragon style too" he said unwrapping the parcel

The sun reflected off brightly polished steel. It was a pair of bracelets with chains attached to them. four chains ran off the main bracelet and ran into a small piece of pointed steel.

"Put them on" he said beaming

Lin took them from him and put them on she took a little while to figure out how to get them on properly, but after she got the first one on she got the other one on with relative ease. Lung took her hand and showed her how to adjust the chains. 

"That's my gift to you" he said smiling

She ran and hugged him and the walked over to a tree and he demonstrated a few attacks on the tree, and she began practicing them. Dane looked at them and his face cracked a small smile it was gone before anyone could notice though. He really did miss having her around, she was like his little sister. They grew up together, went though a lot of things with each other mischief, trouble and punishments.

"Maybe when she gets through her training she can join us" Dane thought to himself

*Aboard The DSS*

The boat cut through the water, it was a nice day and there were favorable winds. Shan and Shan stood on the deck arguing with each other, Shan had her fists on her hips and Shane stood relaxed looking at her with a smile on his face. 

"I'm not eating that thing" Shan said 
"What if i turn into a mole rat" she said looking like she'd faint
"You can't turn into a mole rat" he said with a laugh
"Only one power can exist at a time" 
"Suppose it's a bug zoan or a lizard zoan" she said looking at her brother 
"You said you didn't know what fruit it was" Shan said
"Yea but it might be something super awesome" Shane said
"It might also be something gross or retarded" she said
"I *DARE* you to eat it" Shane said
"No way, you can't do that" Shan said waving her hands in front her face
"You dared me to be serious, I was serious the whole time"
"You know the rules you can't say no" Shane said in a matter of fact tone

Shan searched for something, to counter him

"I can't eat it now" she said
"Why 
"Cause then we'd both be unable to swim if something happened"
"No one to save your hammer ass" Shan said confidently

Shane stood thinking for a little bit

"OK" he said
"You have to eat it when we get back on dry land" Shane said

Shan groaned loudly, she was torn between being scared she turned into some snake or mole rat and excited at gaining a useful power.

"OK i'll eat it when we get home" Shan said
"You have to promise" Shane said 
"I Shan Hailey promise the eat the Devil Fruit when we reach home"
"There good enough for you?" She asked

Shane nodded his head and smiled

*Arathai Basin*

The Black sword crew looked on at the match

"Jeez that guy is fast" Simo said 
"I can just barely keep up with him" 
"What the fuck is that?" Fire said in amazement
"*Rokushiki*" Smirnov said
"High ranking marines and government agents can use those techniques" Stacy said
"Smirnov do you know how to do it?" Fire asked excitedly
"*No*" he said answered without looking at her
"How about you granny"

Stacy glared at her

"Even if I knew I wouldn't tell you little girl" Stacy said 
"I bet I could figure it out" Fire said now paying closer attention to the fight
"I hope the fight goes longer now" Fire said

Everyone in the crew looked at her wolves included

"Whattttt, that's so coool" Fire said turning back to the fight
"I only care about the flying thing though" Fire said still looking at the match

Marc suddenly jumped into the air and knocked the marine to the ground fire frowned

"*What's wrong?*" Smirnov asked noticing her frown
"They just said they were gunna end it" Fire said
"You can hear them?" Stacy asked
"Not clearly but a mixture of faintly hearing them and lip reading I know what they are saying"
"Well I guess, I won't get to see enough of that flying thing to learn it" Fire said sadly


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 28, 2009)

With the Black Star pirates and featuring the two Gunsmoke pirates: Sam and Candace

The two had been patched up to a certain degree, Candace recovered quickly trough her Devil Fruit powers and Sam.....Well he was a gun user and could use his arms as normally so he wouldn't bee too hampered in a battle and in the world of One Piece fights would happen sooner or later, with it rarely being the case of the latter.

Strong currents quickened their journey to the nearby island but the environment forced them to go around the island, which took over an hour longer, instead since the closest side of the island had over half a mile of shallow waters before the coast was reached.

Little did they know that this round trip would bring them a load of trouble.You see a certain Zoan user named Bitto had been slammed into the sea before by Black Star, but unlike the pirate assumed the man survived.the reinforced part of the lower deck and hull had a sufficient amount of wood to keep him afloat, he sunk several feet from the impact and gravity but then physics kicked in and after being pulled from under the structure by the currents he resurfaced, lying flat on his back on a small reinforced wood that functioned as a raft and the strong current sent him right to Alucard island .

Now Alucard island was unlike any other island, the island was a small kingdom that was fairly isolated from the pirate/marine business until large amounts of iron ore were found in the mountains that isolated the capitol of the kingdom.Such high amounts that it was over a dozen times as much as the island could ever need for it's own and so large industries were set up to delve and refine that iron ore and ship it out to the nearest marine weapons factory.The island became incredibly wealthy trough this, well the royal family took most of the money but still the kingdom and it's inhabitants flourished from this industry's revenue the downside was that the industry's byproducts had a unique effect on a type of fruit plant that could only be found here.

No one was sure if it was a certain chemical found in the mountains or if it was the waste of the industrial machines but whatever it was it rain washed it down from the mountains and reached the capitol where many of those fruit trees were found.While many other crops started to become increasingly difficult to grow the fruit (Purple Cherry Apple, Puchap fruit for short) started to grow like crazy, they became twice the size they used to become and tasted better then ever.Sadly they were addictive like the best narcotics and the next downside would reveal itself within minutes.

You see the island full of Puchap heads just welcomed a visitor in the form of a weakened Bitto, the holder of the Flea Zoan.When two local fisher men attempted to help the man one of them was suddenly bitten by the man as he Bitto turned into his hybrid mode and wished to use the scarlet nectar to regain some of his strength, when Bitto had his fill he got up and inspected his injuries but what happened next shocked both him and the fisherman that had been backing away from Bitto and his snack.

The man that had been bitten got up, like he was better then ever and his teeth had became sharp, almost vampire like and a facial expression that resembled one as well.The man ignored Bitto, not liking his smell and instead pounced his friend.He started sucking out the blood until his friend seemed to change as well, at that point the first victim stopped, spat out that mouthful as if it was disgusting and had to fend of his newly changed friend who bit him but quickly stopped when he too found the taste disgusting.

"Interesting, somehow they mutate, gain a thirst for blood like me yet they dislike the taste of those that are mutated like them."Bitto commented, then wisely added."This is a disaster waiting to happen."The rapid infection combined with their large appetites could mean this infection would spread all over the grandline within weeks.Well Bitto wasn't aware it could only spread to those that were addicted to the Puchap fruit but still this kingdom has several hundreds of citizens and having them run amok in the Grandline looking for food would be quite a danger."But not my problem, hehehehe"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Lintu Island*

Shan and Shane got back to Lintu Island, they docked the boat. They took all the valuables off the boat and headed to the DSS Agency building. Once there they packed away everything.

"I'm going to take a bath" Shan said
"You wanna be clean for when you eat the fruit that's fine with me" Shane said

Shane made a rude gesture at him and disappeared into the bath, he sat on Dane's chair with the Devil Fruit encyclopedia in front of him. He couldn't find the fruit that was in front of him

"Well I hope it's not something dumb" he said
"For her sake" he said a smile splitting his face

Shan stepped into the room and looked around

"It's so dark and gloomy in here" she said

She walked around the room and pulled the curtains and opened the windows

"Seems Dane hasn't been home since we left" Shan said
"Stop avoiding it" Shane said tapping the table with his finger tips
"You'll take care of me if anything happens right" Shan said
"Of course I would, you are my favorite sister"
"I'm your only sister" She said as she punched him 
"Same thing" he said with a smile and then handed her the fruit

She took a single bite of the fruit

"This tastes so bad" she said but she continued eating
"Do you feel anything?" Shane asked
"Nope nothing"

Suddenly a strange smell filled her nose, and the sunlight felt like fire on her skin. The room became extremely bright. She couldn't see anything, she moved her hands around and she could feel the wind pass over them

"Shan what's happening to you?" Shane asked

It sounded like he was screaming in her ears, she clasped her hands to her ears, she could hear feet shuffling, people talking her own racing heart. She fell to her knees

"Shan are you OK?"
"ANSWER ME!!!" he shouted

His voice boomed in her head again , she couldn't see him though, she gasped for air and tastes filled her mouth the fruit, the books in the room. So many things she couldn't identify. Her hands felt wet, she brought them up to her face but the light was so bright she couldn't see. She knew the smell though, it was blood. Her mind became hazy, she could hear Shane screaming at her at the top of his voice but she couldn't understand what he was saying then she passed out. Shane stood over her watching his sister lying on the ground blood streaming from her ears.

"I'm sorry" he said as he held her in his hands
"I have to do something" he said 

He lifted her and ran out the door, he could only think of one place to go to. He raced to the monastery holding his sister tears rolling down his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2009)

With the Musical Masked Pirates-
"Hm," he spins around in his chair, "Hm," he continues to spin, "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm," he goes into a full unstoppable spin, *"DOC!"* both Nick and David shout at once, causing him to skid to a halt, "Well you can feel free to use my holographic map," he says pulling it out and tossing it to Jason, "It has the entire Grand Line, excluding the New World," Jason taps a button and it projects a massive hologram of many islands, Mecha Island colored red, "Oh, and as for supplies there's a place right next door that should work nicely."

"I... I can't take it anymore." Jason plops onto the ground. "The...the shock.. it's too much, I simply can't be amazed anymore." This is when something hit Jason. "W..wait... This, This map!" he found death bird island and traced it over to the previous Island where they met Nolan. "We know where we can meet up with the rest of the crew now rex!" He moves his hand three islands above Nolans. "There, We just need to find an eternal pose to this island and we can meet up with them again!" Rex looked at the island, It was the shape of an X.. "That's an odd shape for an island cap... and we'll be needin ta go passed this island to get there." He points at the island ahead of Nicks, It's shape resembles a diamond. "That's fine.." Jason smiles. "AH!! THAT'S MY HOME ISLAND!!" the girl cheers pointing at the diamond*. "EH! REALLY!?" *


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 28, 2009)

*Lintu Island*

Shane ran into the yard carrying Shan shouting at the top of his lungs. Dane turned and when he saw the scene he sheath his sword and ran and grabbed Shan from her brother. Lin, Suun and Lung ran over

"What happened?" Dane asked
"She ate a Devil Fruit then she got wobbly and she stopped answering me and fell onto the ground with her ears bleeding"
"You said they'd be fine" Lin said looking at Dane with angry eyes
"This isn't the time for this" Suun said
"Father Lung please get Father Glen and have him come to Shan's room"
"Dane carry her to her room, i'll find out more from Shane" 

Dane was already moving before he finished, Lin looked at Shane and hit him in his head. She raised her hand to hit him again but he grabbed her hand

"Don't fuck with me right now" Shane said angrily

*WHACK 
*
"Don't talk to Lin like that boy" Suun said
"Is this how you take care of your sister?" Lin said
"You promised you'd take care of her"
"That's what I was doing" Shane said looking down on the ground
"I got the fruit for her to get stronger" 
"Describe exactly what happened to her" Suun said as he placed his hand on Shane's shoulder
"She started eating the fruit, and nothing happened"
"Then suddenly she covered her eyes"
"I was asking her what was wrong, she didn't answer" 
"She didn't scream or anything"
"I thought she was messing with me, but then she grabbed her ears"
"I moved closer to her and she dropped to the ground with her ears bleeding"
"Then I picked her up and ran strait here"
"Hmm, were the windows opened or closed"
"She had just opened all of them" Shane said
"Will she be OK?"
"I'm sure she will" Suun said as he turned to go inside

Lin embraced him and squeezed him tight

"I'm sorry, I know you'd never do anything to hurt your sister"
"I missed you so much though" Lin said

Dane walked out of the main building and made a fist but Lin stood in front of Shane, and looked at Dane in his eyes

"Move" he said
"No" she said spreading her hands 
"You're angry, calm down" She said

Dane turned and walked back into the building, and she could hear Shane let out a sigh of relief

"Thanks" he said tears rolling down his face
"Anytime" she said as she turned and hugged him


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 28, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*"Soru"* Jeremy said rushing forward, he held his hands crossed over his chest as he rushed forward. Marc drew his katana quickly and began observing Jeremy's movements carefully looking for the threat. Jeremy swung his swords but Marc stuck his katana in the way bracing the blade with his palm on the dull side. Jeremy's katana clashed violently with Marc's and a cloud of dust billowed out from the ring. Squeezing Marc's katana between his two Jeremy lifted himself into the air and smiled. *"Rankyaku"* Jeremy said swinging his right leg. Marc was forced to release his katana and narrowly avoided the attack. It passed so close a shallow wound on his cheek and clipped a few of his hairs. Jeremy swished his blades sending Marc's katana sailing off the platform and turned smiling. *"You have no hope of winning without that sword"* Jeremy said as the swrd tumbled through the air. "Tiron Oscuro" Marc said his hand pointed at his sword. The sword reversed its flight path and Marc caught it neatly by the handle. "My turn" Marc said disappearing. Marc brought his katana down hard and Jeremy was forced to defend with both of blades. Suspending himself in the air by pressing hard on Jeremy's blades Marc swung a kick that sent one of the marine's katana flying. Following through with a kick from the other foot Marc caught Jeremy in the head. Jeremy grunted loudly from the blow and Marc immediately realized his mistake. "Shit he didn't use Tekkai" Marc said trying to push off from the marine. However the marine quickly thrust his, now free, hand forward. *"Shigan"* he said exhaling as his finger pierced Marc's chest. Marc grunted in pain as the blow sent him reeling backwards. "MARC MOVE!" Tetra screamed from the stands. *"Rankyaku"* Jeremy yelled swinging his leg, the slicing wind clipped Marc in the shoulder opening a shallow wound as he managed to duck out of the way in time.

"I can't afford to make them think they need to look out for me anymore" Marc said more to himself but also at Jeremy. "Play time is over I am afraid." *"Listen boy, talking big will get you no where, we both know you can't just brush me aside easily if at all"* Jeremy said a hint of annoyance in his voice. "I used this attack on Garrick, but because of my promise to the crew it was too weak" Marc said sheathing his katana. "However I believe I have finally come up with a way to harness its true power while also keeping my promise." "Tacto de la muerte" Marc said a massive dark orb appearing in his left hand. Marc clamped the orb with his right hand forcing it down into his left palm allowing only minimal amounts of the orb the escape. Tracing his right index and middle finger down his left arm Marc began to smile and Jeremy looked on in horror. *"He is insane, he can't run something like that through his chest"* Jeremy said reassuring himself. "You are right" Marc said smiling, "running this through my chest would most definitely cause me to have broken my promise. However if I run it through my stomach, the center of energy and power for the human body, you will find you are in for a very nasty surprise" Marc said as he traced his fingers down his body and through his stomach. Switching to his left fingers he continued the path back up to his right arm and eventually his fingertips. Marc's right index and middle finger crackled with darkness as he began to rush forward at Jeremy. *"Like I would let you get close"* Jeremy said driving his dual katana into the ground to support his body in the air. *"Rankyaku"* Jeremy cried swinging both of his legs violently. Marc blurred as the slashes cut the place he had been standing. Marc appeared above Jeremy a look of malice in his eyes. "Its over" Marc said pressing his fingertips against Jeremy's chest. Jeremy's eyes widened in shock as Marc allowed his thumb to fall and touch his index finger. 

The gravity rushed from Marc's hand into Jeremy's body and he screamed in agony as hi body was torn apart from the inside. The backlash sent Marc rolling across the platform and he barely managed to grab the edge before tumbling off. Pulling himself back on to the platform Marc forced his weary body over to where Jeremy lay defeated. Blood streamed from Jeremy's eyes, nose, mouth and ears and the clothes covering his chest had been completely blown off. "Now tell me what you know before I throw you out of the ring and end this fight" Marc growled. *"You won't kill me?"* Jeremy choked struggling to breathe. "I am pretty fucking sure the wounds I inflicted on you with that last attack will accomplish that for me" Marc said snarled. *"Your father wouldn't kill me either, and that is why Kizaru beat him"* Jeremy choked. *"Your father had Kizaru on the ropes in their fight, but before he could deal Kizaru a killing blow I used the only Rokushiki technique I knew at the time. I used soru, I managed to get between Kizaru and your father as he brought the very blade strapped to you back down. Your father paused, he refused to cut me down and end Kizaru because he said I was a child."* Marc suddenly felt an ugly feeling wash over him. *"Kizaru used me as a distraction and managed to subdue your father ending the fight"* Jeremy said laughing, *"I managed to stop your father but I failed to stop you. The shame I have brought upon the noble marines is too much for words"* Jeremy choked. However Jeremy's words were cut short when Marc mounted him and began pounding the man's face into the platform. The stadium fell silent as Marc began to savagely beat the helpless man's face over and over and over again. When Jeremy died from the blows Marc did not know but he had been dead awhile before Marc got tired and his knuckles ached.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2009)

_*Gavurn Island...*_
Clemens walks out of the women's changing room wearing a crimson colored two piece bathing suit with a matching sarong wrapped tightly around her waist. Every man she struts past gives her a long second glance and every one of them who has a girlfriend quickly smacks them over the heads. 

She sits on a lounge chair situated by the swimming pool and just waits patiently for her quarry to approach. She's read his profile and she has gone the extra mile to attract him. Clemens smirks as she replays Garrick's reaction at Tsubaki for wearing such an "inappropriate" uniform, wondering how he would react seeing herself in a bikini.

_He'd probably jump me_ she muses.   

Clemens crosses her legs and begins reading a magazine. Ten minutes later a waitress walks up to Clemens and offers her a drink, "Compliments from the gentleman at the bar Miss," she tells her, pointing at a man sitting on a stool over at the bar. Clemens turns her head and eyes the fellow, a man wearing sunglasses, with a well groomed goatee. He wears a loose fitting Hawaiian Shirt. He raises a drink towards Clemens and nods. 

"Bingo!" Clemens exclaims. She gratefully accepts the drink from the waitress and walks towards her gentleman caller, smiling at him demurely. 
_
Elsewhere..._
Garrick walks into _The Thirsty Marine_, a bar that many Marines both current and former frequent. As he strides through the front double doors, many in the bar stare at him and whisper. 

Unlike Clemens Garrick chooses a more direct route. "GET THE FUCK OUT HERE AND SHOW YOURSELF COMMODORE LEN ROKORN....SOON TO BE EX-DEAD COMMODORE!!" he bellows loudly. 

Everyone in the bar freezes and becomes silent suddenly. "Oh I'm right here!" Len calls out from the front. He and Garrick walk towards each other while all the patrons run out.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 28, 2009)

"Oh, Full of jokes still aren't we zombie boy? I'll tell you right now. Darver isn't here to save you from me anymore. In fact, Darver's gone, Goner then Pong. And?" He pointed to the chair. "What's this!? He left me in charge? Oh my!" David said in a mocking tone towards Necaroy. "So, You might want to change your tone. Or you could always be my personal toilet cleaner. I think that would be a fitting job for trash like you." David grinned, He could have been mean to Necaroy, but mocking him was far more fun.

Necaroy stared at David for a moment. He stared long and hard at the supposed new "Leader" of the Makaosu. Necaroy contemplated some things in his head. He knew for a fact Darver would never leave the Makaosu and IF he ever did, he'd never leave a hotheaded fool like David in charge while in his absence. Necaroy burst into laughter.

"......Ha....Ha....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..........." Necaroy rolled in laughter. He held his hands on his stomach as he laughed.

Necaroy finally came around with acidic tears rolling down is face and dropping to the floor, burning it. "........Oh my, that was one of the most humorous things I've heard in a while......." Necaroy said. "........To think Darver would ever leave the Makaosu and to think he'd leave YOU in charge is truly hilarious. Darver would have a better chance of leaving the organization in charge with an infant with a cannon because that's exactly what you are........!" Necaroy said laughing a bit.

".......Now I'd advise you get out of Darver's seat before he returns......"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Arathai Basin
*
The crew looked on Marc picked the marine up 

"What is he saying?" Tetra said irritably
"The guy is telling him about his dad" Fire said craning his neck

Marc suddenly dropped the man and started punching him

"He's gunna kill him" Tetra said

Smirnov hopped over the railing followed by Tetra and ran onto the ring to stop Marc

"You not going?" Stacy asked
"Nope" Fire answered
"_That barbarian killed my captain_" a marine shouted as he ran down stairs followed by his friends
"Things are about to get bad, the crowd might get involved too" Stacy said
"Go ahead" Fire said
"You guys don't have your swords" Simo said "We'll stall them"

Stacy and Dreyri jumped over the railing

"Simo cover me" Fire said
"Lets go guys" She said to Storm and Cloud

The wolves howled loudly and people scattered freeing a path for the mob, A few shots rang out and some people fell but they rest kept coming. Fire pulled her knives free and ran on the backs of the chairs. She dodged a sword strike and jumped onto a mans chest and drove her knives in the wolves ripped through the men with ease.

"Fire lets goo" Simo shouted as he jumped the railing

Fire whistled and the wolves turned and ran behind the crew and Rain swooped down from the sky and pulled her into the air. She blew a kiss at the remaining marines and dropped to the ground next to Storm and ran out of the arena. She bolted past Simo who was laughing, a man ran through teh arc and there was a huge explosion. 

"That should slow them down" Simo said

Meanwhile with the rest of the crew

"Smirnov put me the fuck down" 
"I'm not done" Marc screamed

The ran through the streets and there was a huge explosion from the arena, she didn't stop though, Rain screeched from over head and Simo and the wolves appeared around a corner.

"I think we should leave immediately" Fire said
"It's not just marines" 
"Marc pissed off a lot of other people, like the entire arena" Fire said
"Wesley thinks we should not stay here any longer"
"Tetra agrees with Wesley" Tetra said
"_We need to hit the inn quick_" Dreyri said
"I'll see you later Drey I wish we could have spent more time together" 
"Here take this" she said handing him a small square of paper
"If you ever need me that will lead you to me" She said as she blurred and disappeared 

Marc was still kicked and screaming under Smirnov's arm

"Everybody get their stuff and meet at the boat" Tetra said


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 29, 2009)

*Arathi Basin Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

The island was in a state of chaos. Marc's stunt had finally set off the passive marines that had been present on the island and there was gunfire and sword clashes everywhere as the other pirates fought back looking to escape and loot the place. "I said put me down" Marc said flailing wildly. *"He is already dead, would you like to join him? Wasting your energy on him won't bring your father back"* Smirnov said gruffly. *"I vill only put you down if you give me your word we are not returning to the arena, we are getting our stuff and leaving the island."* Marc thought about it for a second before bitterly agreeing to the terms. "The money" Marc said as the crew made their way towards the inn. "I won that tournament, I want what's fucking mine" Marc said annoyed. *"Vell ve could use the money for the boat upgrades"* Smirnov said thinking about it. *"Simo and I will handle that, the rest of you should get our stuff from the inn and meet at the boat."* The crew nodded in agreement and Simo and Smirnov veered off back towards the arena while Marc, Tetra, Fire, Wesley and Dreyri made their way to the inn. The crew burst into the inn apologizing for the ruckus as they quickly snatched the sheets from the mattresses to form make shift bags. Throwing a stack of money on the counter for all the trouble they quickly exited the inn. "Akawana must have gone back to the ship" Marc said making a quick head count. "Fire, take Dreyri and Wesley back to the ship, Tetra and I will meet you there after we handle something quickly." The crew split and Marc led Tetra down their familiar path to their favorite bar.

"We really don't have time for this" Tetra said annoyed. "We aren't staying long" Marc said throwing open the door quickly. Marc reached into his sack rooted around a bit and through a stack of money on the counter thanking the bartender quickly before dragging Tetra back out the door. However the chaos had moved to the streets and everywhere around them fights and looting were taking place. Marc snatched Tetra up leapt into the air removing the gravity around them. Marc landed on a house and sprang off again towards the docks leaping about like a demented kangaroo avoiding the madness. When they finally landed on the deck of the ship Marc deposited Tetra and his sack down quickly. Fire, Dreyri, Wesley, Akawana and Hawthorne were scurrying about stowing their items and making ready for sail. "What insanity have you caused now" Hawthorne said scurrying about to secure the items Marc had dumped on the deck. "Now is not the fucking time, get the ship ready" Marc said quickly. After a few minutes of waiting Simo and Smirnov came pounding up the dock carrying massive bags of money with them. "We got ours and then some, the clerk didn't have time to count out everything" Simo said quickly. *"All aboard"* Smirnov said rushing to the helm. "Put this oda forsaken island behind us" Marc said as Simo dropped the sails.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 29, 2009)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol*
_It's been a day or to since the mass prison break caused by the Angel Pirates and leaded by Traver D. Eddy, an upcoming rookie with surprising potential. All of the Cheif Guards fell along with the Vice Chief. Chief Warden Lolly was temporarily defeated by Traver D. Eddy, but rose once again to protect his prison. Moments away from capturing the Angel pirates along with the Blade Pirates, someone stood in his way......_

Chief Warden Lolly casually walked around the great Blizzard Gaol while repairs were being made. Any prisoner who didn't escape from the island were immediately recaptured and place back in their cells. 

A prison guard quickly approached Lolly with a black and white den den mushi which held a solemn face. "Chief Warden Lolly sir! Someone from the World Government is on the line!!!" The guard said.

Lolly looked at the den den mushi for a moment and yawned. "Well, here comes my scolding. Hopefully they won't revoke my title as Chief Warden." Lolly said as he held the den den mushi with his massive hands. 

"Chief Warden Lolly here."
"Chief Warden Lolly, we understand that a mass prison break has recently occurred. Do you understand the fear that this has instilled into the public? It is CHAOS! How could you allow such a thing to happen?!"
"Well, uhh, there were some extremely powerful pirates muffled in the crowd. Their escape overwhelmed the prison! Though, I managed to capture someone that could make up for this loss."
"Someone like whom?"
"Darver Grenguo, Leader of the Makaosu and former pirates captain with a bounty of 230,000,000 beri."
"WHAT? YOU captured DARVER GRENGUO?!"
"Indeed! We also have a ship currently headed for the Blizzard Gaol with many captured criminals aboard. Things are well taken care of."
"I see. Excellent work in that case. Though, I'm afraid we'll have to send a group to retrieve Darver Grenguo from your prison and safely transport him to Impel Down. It's too risky holding such a high profile criminal in the Blizzard Gaol."
"BAH! I'm guarding this man myself!!! I assure you he will not escape! Please, allow my great prison to contain this man! We'll prove its worth."
"Hmmmmm, alright Lolly. Though, the second any news of any escaped prisoner reaches our ears, we're authorizes the immediate close of the Blizzard Gaol and everyone will be transported to Impel Down. Understood?"
"Hahaaaaa! Yes! Understood!"

The line went dead.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Arathai Bay
*
The the deck was like an agitated ants nest. Everyone was running around trying to get the boat moving. Marc sat in his usual spot, the crew knew what do do without him giving them orders. The got out to see in no time at all

"It's not over yet" Simo shouted from the crows nest 
"We have two ships in pursuit" Simo said
"*Ready the cannons*" Smirnov bellowed
"They are out of range" Simo shouted
"Smirnov, Wesley has new a invention come with me"
"*Don't slow down*" Smirnov said

He and Wesley pounded below deck, they came back a short while later

"This is Wesley's new long ranged cannon" he said as Smirnov rested it on the deck

Simo slid down the main mast, he looked over the machinery

"It isn't done yet" Wesley said
"Smirnov will have to brace it" Wesley said

Simo sat in the seat and Wesley ran about it Dreyri helped load the cannon ball in

"I'm ready to fire when you are" Simo said

*BOOOOOOMMMM  *

The boat lurched and Simo flew out of the seat and slammed into the mast, Wesley lay on the deck giggling, the cannon had worked but it also exploded

"Looks like Wesley needs to make a few tweaks" Wesley said laughing
"You got the main mast of one boat" Fire said as a marine ship stopped dead in the water
"One down" Simo said wiping the soot off his face
"I have a bone to pick with you" he said pointing to Wesley
"*Man the regular cannons*" Smirnov said loudly
"Right away" Simo said as he seemed to come back to the situation

Wesley lay on the deck cackling like a mad man, there was cannon fire from teh marine ship and water splashed up around them

"Protect the boat" Marc bellowed getting to his feet
"*I'll man the wheel*" Smirnov said running for the wheel

Dreyri Marc and Akawana stood at the back of the boat, Tetra was barking commands at Smirnov and Fire was up in the crows nest in Simo steed. Marc pushed a cannon ball away as another exploded on a shield. Dreyri was firing blood slashes to intercept cannonballs. The cannons on teh black sword boomed several hit their mark. 

"Fire stop being useless and go help Simo" Marc bellowed

She made a rude gesture at him and ran below deck, Wesley was still lying on the deck laughing holding his stomach. The second wave of cannon balls were ready much faster. All hit the marine ship this time and it began to sink.

"Got em" Simo said as he walked up from below deck
"Tetra get us out of here"

Marc said plopping down in his usual spot


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 29, 2009)

_The Pirates Dream..._
After several days of sailing with the Blade Pirates, The Angel Pirates had recovered from their many wounds and were back on their feet. The Blade Pirates were more then accommodating towards their guests and gave them free access to their large ship. 

Flynn of course chased Helen around constantly only to be shut down at every opportunity. Now sporting two black eyes, he had decided to vent some of his frustrations on the Angel Pirates, particularly Nicobi, because he's big and an easy target. 

"OI! Hippo guy!" Flynn hollers from the top level at Nicobi who happens to be standing on the deck minding his own business. Nicobi looks up at Flynn questioningly. "Yeah I'm talkin' to you big guy. While you're on my ship you gotta pull your weight," and boy does he have a lot of it, Flynn thinks.

"Make me a martini, shaken not stirred," Flynn tells him, "Snap to it, chop, chop!" 

He goes to sit at a cabana chair but then he remembers something else important, "Oh yeah and also get me Legs measurements!"  he adds, referring to Helen. Flynn lays back on his comfortable chair, eating peanuts from a tray and tossing the empty shells at Eddy's face, who sleeps soundly like a rock against the railing. 

Meanwhile Mathias stands at the wheelhouse conversing with Kaya. "We really do thank you guys for your hospitality but its about time we get back on our feet and continue on our journey," he tells her. 

Kaya nods at Mathias with a smile, "No problem, we should be at the next island any time now."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Aboard the Pirate's Dream*

Flynn goes to sit at a cabana chair but then he remembers something else important, "Oh yeah and also get me Legs measurements!" 

Nicobi looked up at him and rubbed his hands together

"Don't worry i'll fix you up" Nicobi said

He went in search of Helen

"Hey Helen that Flynn guy was telling me a story about him stealing your underwear" Nicobi said shaking his head
"I just thought you'd like to know" Nicobi said as he walked off
"Now to find Kaya" Nicobi said

He walked into the Wheel house and saw Mat talking to Kaya

"Sorry to interrupt" Nicobi said
"Uhh Kaya, Flynn was telling everyone how he's been stealing your underwear"
"I dunno if that's normal for him though, he's a bit out there"
"Just thought you'd like to know though"

Kaya rushed past him out of the Wheel house

"What did you just do?" Mathias asked
"He called me a Hippo" Nicobi said defensively


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 29, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, On The Grand Line.*

It was a rare and strange moment for all of the black swords. Marc had actually relocated to his room after they were in the clear out at sea. And he had been holed up in there for the past day as the boat sailed slowly through the water. There was not much wind to help them along and after the strenuous time they had had on Arathi Basin Island, nobody was in the mood to row. Tetra crept down bottom and knocked softly on Marc's door. There was a grunt from inside and Tetra entered. Marc lay on his side on the bed his back to the door. "What do you want Tetra?" Marc asked flatly from the bed before Tetra could open her mouth. "How did you know it was me?" Tetra asked shyly. "Are you trying to insult my intelligence?" Marc asked a hint of annoyance in his voice. Tetra sat on the edge of the king sized bed at Marc's feet unsure of what to say. "This isn't like you" Tetra said quietly. "Everyone is worried." "I was finally at peace with my father's death, I was proud. He fought like a hero, even Kizaru was hard pressed to beat him despite his fatigue from fighting the vice admirals" Marc said flatly. "And then that sack of shit told me what really happened" Marc said. "My father beat Kizaru, and that useless little fuck saved Kizaru and caused my father to lose. When he told me what really happened I felt like I had lost my father again, and the this time the murderer was standing in front of me at my mercy. I just snapped, if Smirnov hadn't pulled me off of the corpse I would have broken my own hands smashing his cadaver into ground meat" Marc said his voice surprisingly even. "You know I am always here for you" Tetra said softly. "I know, and I have not always treated you right, I feel like I just kind of shut down after mom died. I am sorry" Marc said sighing. Tetra wiped the tears away from her eyes and reached out to hug Marc. This time he did not put up a fight and Tetra lay there hugging Marc for as long as she could. "I can't afford to mope around like a fuck tard" Marc said slowly sitting up. "Who is going to guide you fuckers if I lie down here like a fucking idiot? And DON'T think I haven't forgotten our training." "EERRRKK" Tetra gasped remembering their last session.

"Now it has been a while since you ate your fruit and you seem to have an excellent grasp of your basic abilities, of course you are still going to mistakes now and then but that will disappear with time." Marc and Tetra were on the deck about to start there next training session. "Today however you will be doing something different" Marc said leading Tetra towards the side of the boat. "What is that?" Tetra asked curiously. "Do you remember in the tournament when you kicked out on the final obstacle and miraculously saved yourself?" Marc asked. "Yes it felt like the air became solid when I kicked it" Tetra said thinking back to the day. "Well using your power you can give any surface friction, allowing you to walk on it. Even the air" Marc said smiling. "Now of course it will be difficult and it will require time, patience and training but you will get it" Marc said encouragingly. "How are we going to train it?" Tetra asked confused. "Simple, you are going to jump off the boat and attempt to run on the water" Marc said as if it were as simple as breathing. "Have you lost your mind?" Tetra screamed, "have you forgotten I can't swim?" Tetra said waving her arms about. Marc cocked and eyebrow at her before responding. "You will attempt to run around the boat, if you fall in i will pull you out, NOW GET ON IT" Marc roared placing Tetra on the ledge. "Try to focus on maxing out the friction of whatever your legs come into contact with, I imagine you can only do it for a split second at a time so you are going to need to start running immediately" Marc explained. Tetra swallowed a lump in her throat and looked down at the water below her, taking a deep breath she focused on her power and stepped off the edge. Tetra pumped her legs in the air so as soon as she hit the water she would continue running, however all she did was fall in and begin sinking. Marc pulled her out quickly with his gravity. "Again" Marc said as Tetra stepped off the side. Simo sat up in the crows nest trying his hardest not to laugh. Tetra stepped over the side again and fell in and he erupted unable to contain himself. "Hey don't make me fucking come up there" Marc shouted up at Simo as he pulled Tetra out of the water.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline*

Several Days went by and most of the crew rested. Marc and Tetra trained everyday and so did Dreyri, he also started back in daily ritual of polishing the sword to avoid another incident. Fire rolled around the deck wrestling with Storm. Smirnov sat smoking a cigar and drinking as he watched Marc and Tetra train. 

"LAAAAAND" Simo said loudly from the crows nest

Everyone perked up

"Weather" Marc asked wearily
"Summer, I see a jungle" Simo said
"Rain forest again" Marc grumbled
"It could have been a winter island" Tetra said as he pulled her back onto the deck
"We should be there in about an hour" Simo said
"Make preparations to land" Marc said loudly

When he announced that it meant it was time for him to sleep until Tetra woke him up to tell him they landed. He dropped down on the deck and went to sleep immediately. The rest of the crew jumped to life. They reached the island a short time later. Smirnov dropped the anchor and Simo lowered the long boat into the water. Akawana came with the crew no doubt to enjoy the beach. The jungle came right down to the coast line, the trees were huge

"Wesley thinks this lumber is very good quality" he said touching a tree trunk
"Wesley will use these trees to repair deck he blew up" he said laughing
"Simo will help Wesley cut the trees since he was in explosion" Wesley said

Simo glared at him and cursed under his breath, Akawana set up her beach towel and took off her dress and lay on the sand belly down with no top on. Tetra stared and her, 

"Tetra wanna go for a walk?" Fire asked
"Tetra doesn't have time for walks" Marc said
"Dreyri you wanna come?" 
"_I have to go train, my aunt is worlds ahead of me_" he grumbled and walked off down the beach
"Damm training freak" Fire mumbled
"*I'll go with you*" Smirnov said

Fire face lit up

"*Lets go*" Smirnov said with a smile


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kracken Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

With Simo reluctantly helping Wesley harvest lumber, Akawana sunbathing, Hawthorne shut up in his lab, Dreyri off training and Fire and Smirnov exploring the island, Tetra found herself alone with Marc. Unfortunately it was not quite the scenario she had always imagined.  "Running from the beach to the water should make it easier, now try it again" Marc said standing as close to the water as possible. Tetra focused and then exploded from the sand towards the water moving forward quickly. As soon as she reached the water her feet sank and she ended up tripping and flying face first into the unusually calm waters. "Again" Marc said pulling her out of the drink and setting her on her feet. Tetra tried again, and again, and again, and again and again failing each and every time. "Again" Marc said robotically as he set an exhausted Tetra on her feet. Tetra took off running and her first step from the sand to the water was a seamless transition, instead of sinking into the water she stepped on it. She has it! Marc thought as Tetra took another step only to have her foot sink sending her sprawling. Marc face palmed in frustration, "at least you got one step off this time" he said as he pulled Tetra out of the water. "Too tired" Tetra said panting, "I can't focus so well anymore." "Have you been focusing intensely each and every time before this one" Marc asked curiously. "Of course" Tetra said her hands on her knees. "Lets try it again, I want you to think less about it and try to feel it" Marc said. "If you are constantly thinking about your power it won't become a part of your subconsciousness, let it integrate with your body." Tetra exhaled sharply clearing her mind. She took off running allowing her body to move naturally. She took a total of three steps on the water before she was tripped again. "At least we are making progress" Marc said pulling her out of the water. "I guess its time for a break, lets wait for Smirnov and Fire to come back before we do anything else."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kracken Island
*
Smirnov and Fire walked through the thick forest with the wolves

"I wonder if I can do that flying thing" Fire said to Smirnov
"*I don't think so*" Smirnov said with a hearty laugh
"I bet I could learn it" Fire said
"*I can't disagree with you there*" he said picking her up and putting her on his 
shoulder
"*It's not only about geppou*" Smirnov said
"I don't care about the other stuff" Fire said 

The talked to each other as they walked through the forest. The forest became thinner and they saw a mansion rising our of the forest. there was a white wall surrounding it and a gate with a golden crest on it.

"Guards" Fire said hopping off of Smirnov's shoulder
"_Who is that there?_" the man called into the forest"
"_We can hear you_" 
"_This entire island is the property of Lord Germanicus_" the man said loudly
"_Trespassers will be killed on sight_" the man said
"LORD??!!" Fire screamed

She sprinted out of the forest and pulled her knives free, the man was about to fire his gun but by the time he got it aimed at her she was already on him. She drove her knives into his chest and jumped off him and kicked the other man in his face and slit his throat as he fell backward. She stood over the man breathing hard. She made a move to jump the wall but Smirnov grabbed her.

"*Lets get out of here*" Smirnov said as she struggled against him

Meanwhile back at the beach

"Ok that is enough" Wesley said
"Help Wesley carry it back to the boat" he said to Simo

Simo rolled his eyes but he did it, they loaded up the long boat and started to row out to the black sword when a huge sea king rose out of the water

"What the fuck is that" Simo said

It reached for them with a long slimy hand but it hit a invisible wall, Simo looked around to see Akawana standing wrapping a towel around her. Wesley looked at the beast and shot a huge blast of red flame at the sea king. There was a smell of burning fleshy and it retreated back into the water

"What the fuck was that" Simo said again
"A sea king" Wesley said matter of factly
"Lets get busy" Wesley said as they loaded the lumber onto the boat
"Great I was supposed to be having a swim" Simo said
"Enjoying a nice day in the blue sea"
"Instead I get stuck with this lunatic"

Back at the mansion

"Lord out visual den den mushi picked up the following scene a short while ago"

It played back the scene of Fire killing the two guards and Smirnov pulling her away

"We ran the faces sir they are known pirates"
"Pieter Smirnov and Fire of the Black Sword Pirates"
"Smirnov you say" Germanicus
"Get me Marine HQ" he said calmly

The man waked out the room and came back with a den den mushi

"This is Lord Germanicus, can you please patch me through to Lt. Commander Clemmens of Task Force Absolute Justice"
"_Yes mi lord_" came the man's voice

After about a minute

"_Terribly sorry mi lord, it seems she's in the field on a mission_" 
"I have known pirates on my island, I would like them taken care of"
"_Right away mi lord_" the man answered
"_I see Task Force Typhoon is near your location mi lord_"
"I don't care who you send just send someone" Germanicus shouted at the den den mushi

Aboard *The Hurricane*

"_Captain Slate this is marine HQ, we have a situation_"
"_Lord Germanicus' summer mansion is being raided by the Black Sword Pirates_"
"_You are the closest Elite squadron to the location_"
"Tell the lord to keep his pants on, we're on our way" Slate replied
"This is Captain Slate speaking, we were just called into action"
"All officers report to my office for a briefing everyone else get ready for battle"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2009)

"......Ha....Ha....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..........." Necaroy rolled in laughter. He held his hands on his stomach as he laughed. Necaroy finally came around with acidic tears rolling down is face and dropping to the floor, burning it. "........Oh my, that was one of the most humorous things I've heard in a while......." Necaroy said. "........To think Darver would ever leave the Makaosu and to think he'd leave YOU in charge is truly hilarious. Darver would have a better chance of leaving the organization in charge with an infant with a cannon because that's exactly what you are........!" Necaroy said laughing a bit.".......Now I'd advise you get out of Darver's seat before he returns......"

Respect, Something earned when you are the strongest. The thought went through David's mind. "Respect." He spoke after Necaroy's little rant. "That is a simple concept which you don't seem to understand zombie boy."  He stood up from his chair and walked around towards Necaroy. "I've had my fill of you. You lead a weak group, A group whose strength as a whole is not even equal to four horses pulling a cart." David's trident quickly went from his back to pinning Necaroy's neck to the wall. "Darver IS gone, You're precious tero had to clean two of their mens blood off the floor before this meeting started. I watched them remove their bodies and send them away to the morgue.

 He called me personally to inform me i was the leader, DO YOU THINK I TOOK IT SERIOUSLY!? No! That bastard went and left me in charge without a proper fight! With no way to determine who was strongest! BUT THIS GROUP IS NOT SOMETHING I WILL LET FALL APART BECAUSE OF WEAKNESS, STUPIDITY OR ARROGANCE!" These were the words David was saving for the entire group, The words he had longed to speak. "Darver was MY goal! I was to become leader through killing HIM! He left me unable to do that! So understand I'M A LITTLE PISSED OFF!" he released his trident and took his seat again. "Now sit quietly. Realize i will not lead like Darver AND SHUT UP!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 29, 2009)

Alucard island

By the time Black's ship docked and the group headed towards the town the entire island had been virtually consumed by the infection, whatever it was the chemically altered Puchap fruits did it was spreading like a wild fire.Within a minute another carriers was created who then spread it on to another while looking for a fresh meal.

A large group of the sluggish mutates sniffed a fresh meal in the form of four pirates (Well who were joined by a possessed suit of armor but it lacked a smell and the blood they were interested in) them smelling the pirates didn't instigate a frenzy like it would do with those that had been altered trough the Puchap addiction.Instead they want at them more like they were hungry but a bit too lazy to put some effort into catching the fresh meal.

Black Star had been the closest and approached the group."What's up people?"Though their response was to pounce the captain, sadly breaking their teeth on the rock hard skin of the captain while doing so."What the hell!"The angered Nihonese proceeded to beat the crap out of them until his companions dragged him off the bloody pulps that remained of them.

"They're mutated somehow, I can only assume that biting passes on the infection and that both Black and Musha will have an natural immunity against this, since Black's skin is too dense and Musha lacks blood."Kira commented as he inspected the bodies."This is dangerous, we should look into this otherwise this infection could grow out of control until everyone is like this."

Sam agreed."We should split up, try and find the source or some more information about whatever this is but first thing we need to do is make sure that they don't get off the island."They had gotten a good look off most of the island by sailing around it and it seemed like that where they were now was the only way of exiting the island."Kira was glad they had this guy around, normally he was the only one on the ship that used his brain."I'll tell our crewmembers to sail to lay anchor a little away from here, and let them wait until our signal before picking us up."

And while Kira headed back to the crew's ship the others each chose a ship to sink and proceeded in doing so.There were 7 ships so it was gonna take a while.Each had their own way of doing it.Candy just smashed everything on board, such as the mast, the helm and the rudder and Black's strategy was very similar.

Using a Ryuusei meteoroid boosted jump he leaped on board of a ship and then used a "Ryuusei Impact!"Which was simply a punch but boosted by his Devil Fruit powers to increase the destructive force of his punch.It knocked down the mast with one punch and the heat sparked a fire that slowly ran up the mast and towards the sails.With his job here done he leaped over to the next ship.

Sam's DF powers didn't make this easy for him and he decided on causing fires on the ship by emptying out several pouches of gunpowder and using his gun to ignite them.It would slowly form one large fire and then ignite the larger amounts of gunpowder kept in the lower decks.

Musha tried a similar approach, she collected the gunpowder and some  in large pile with a lot of flammable materials before using her rifle to shoot from a distance and then quickly fly out of there.

After half an hour the four were done, burning or sinking ships behind them while Kira joined up with them again."Sam, you go with Black Star while Musha and Candy go with me, that way we have two teams that both have some intelligence and an immunity to the infection."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2009)

*On the Pirates Dream....*

"Steal my underwear!" Kaya shouts, approaching Flynn menacingly. "Oh, I'll show you..." Flynn, hearing noise, looks up.

"Oh hey Kaya! You don't have my martini, by any chance..."

*Thwak!*

"Stupid perv!"

*Thwack! Thwak! Thwackthwackthwackthwackthwack!*

"Ah! Help! Crazy woman attack! Crazy woman attack!" Flynn shouts through the hail of slaps. Beside him, Kent and Jorma fall over laughing.

*An hour and several more beatings later.....*

"Well here we are!" Kent says proudly, facing a small island. "Tropica island! Warm, sunny, realxing..perfect for you guys! Bye now!" He shoves the Angel Pirates off the side of the boat. Once they were all gone, Kent turns back to his crew. 

"I saw a funny thing the other day..." He starts, pacing back and forth in front of his crew.

"Your face in a mirror?"

"The bounty posters." Kent says, continuing on as if Kaya had not spoken. "And something occured to me." He eyed the crew indivudually. "Now I'm not too good at math...."

"Really? Ya think?"

"But out of all the rookie crews, guess who has the lowest comnined bounty? US!" He shouts, pacing back and forth like a madman. "That just wont do. I've been a pirate for a while, and I think we deserve a higher bounty!" He shouts to the sky. "Who's with me!" The Blade Pirates glance back and forth and shrug.

_*A few minutes later...*_

"MMMpgh! Mg!" Kent moans. There's a gag over his mouth and he's tied down with all the chains the Blade pirates could find.

"So...." Kaya says nonchalantly. "Where to next?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kracken Island*

Smirnov walked out of the forest with Fire under his arm kicking and screaming

"Let me go you big jerk" 
"I'm going to kill him" she screamed 

Everyone that could hear turned to see what was happening, Akawana sat up and Dreyri jogged over. Marc and Tetra ran over

"*Listen to me, I will knock you out if you don't relax*" Smirnov said seriously

Fire stopped kicking and screaming

"*I am going to put you down*"
"*If you move a single step Marc is going to pull you to him as roughly as he can*"

Fire looked at Marc and he had a devious grin on his face, Smirnov let her down and she sat on the ground fuming with rage, Cloud and Storm sat on either side of her

"*Call everyone*" Smirnov said

Meanwhile aboard *the Hurricane*

"OK men and lady" Jason said looking at Samantha with a smile
"We have The Black Sword Pirates invading the summer island of a world noble"
"I don't think they should use the marines to do this shit but that's a story for another day"
"Hey aren't those the guys that started that riot on Arathai that we had to go and quell" Junior said picking his teeth
"Yes the very same Black Sword Pirates" Jason said
"I heard there was a dude that went ape shit and killed spectators, I want him" Oneal said his eyes blazing
"I'll take who ever looks interesting" a tall man said from the back of the room
"Sorry Bobby, i'm going to want you to handle Pieter Smirnov"
"He's a big guy marine intel says he's made of stone"
"I don't know how true that is" Jason said
"He sounds interesting enough" Bobby said scratching his beard
"Sam we have three major bounty's left Simo Hayha, Tetra Morgan and Fire"
"I'll take the chick" Samantha said
"There are two" Jason said
"Tetra what ever" she said staring at the captain
"Junior what about you?"
"Gimmie the other chick" he said with a smile
"I'll tell the crew to be on the look out for this Simo character then" Jason said
"Lets get ready guys, we'll be there very soon"
"I want everyone battle ready" Jason said getting to his feet signaling the end of the meeting


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kracken Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

The entire crew had gathered and were sitting in a circle on the sand. *"Now there is a mansion a few miles north of this points"* Smirnov explained. *"It belongs to one of the world nobles and is heavily guarded. Now our young friend here just killed two of the guards and attempted to assault the mansion"* Smirnov said looking at Fire. "They killed my people" Fire said darkly. "They will pay in blood." "I have to say I agree with Fire on this one" Marc said quickly. Smirnov shot him a look before continuing. *"By now marine reinforcements are on the vay, ve von't get far if we keep stopping to have a chat with every group of marines we see. We should avoid this conflict and leave as soon as possible, we do have a goal here"* Smirnov explained. "My goal is to avenge my people, its the reason I am here" Fire said folding her arms. "As much as I hate to say this, the log isn't set so we can't leave" Tetra said tapping it. "These won't be normal marines" Hawthorne said stroking his chin. "This is a world noble we are talking about here, they are sending an elite unit and I can bet they are already on their way." "Lets stay put for now" Marc said coming to a decision. "We will fight only if necessary, you got that fire?" Marc said turning to look at Fire. "Fine!" Fire replied annoyed looking off into the distance with loathing.

*Aboard The Hurricane*

"Kracken Island has been sighted captain" a sea recruit said saluting Jason. Jason yawned loudly from where he had been lying on the deck. "You want to calm down with all the formalities?" Jason asked casually. "How long until we make landfall?" "Two hours sir" the man said saluting again. Jason face palmed before dismissing the officer. "Everyone is a tight ass for Oda's sake" Jason muttered to himself as he drifted back off to sleep.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kracken Island
*
Fire sat under the supervision of Smirnov, Everyone was a bit tense. There were rumors that world nobles could call admirals to do their bidding. It was known that the majority of strong marines were involved in the business going on with White Beard. But know knew what world nobles could really pull off,

"We are about to have company" Simo said putting his looking glass down
"That was fast" Tetra said
"*They must have been in the area*" Smirnov said
"How long until they are here?" Marc said
"At the speed they are going, about fifteen minutes" Tetra answered
"What's the plan" Tetra said
"We'll fight them here" Marc said
"*We need to keep Fire away from that mansion*" Smirnov said

He looked down where at Fire was but all there was was an indentation

"*Fuck*" Smirnov said angrily
"What?" Marc answered impatiently
"*She's gone*" Smirnov said
"*I just looked up at the Marine ship for a second*" Smirnov said angrily
"We aren't going to catch her" Marc said 
"No use hurrying"
"Simo, Wesley, Akawana and Hawthorne you protect the boat" Marc said 
"Smirnov Dreyri Tetra" You go get fire back 
"What are you gunna do?" Tetra asked
"Stand here and wait" 
"If they see me on the beach they'll come for me" Marc said
"I'll tell you when to go" Marc said
"Simo let me know if they are watching us" 

Simo put the looking glass to his eye, he scanned the deck and saw a man in a marine uniform watching them

"They are looking at us" Simo said
"OK go" Marc said

Smirnov, Dreyri and Tetra ran into the forest

Aboard the Hurricane

"Dammit, I don't see the chick I want" Junior said
"Captain i'm going, ahead a number of then just ran into the forest and the red head wasn't with them"
"What ever you want Junior" Jason said waving him away
"The captain is standing on the beach waiting for us" Junior said
"You all will ignore him and head strait toward the mansion" Jason said

The officers answered him as Junior ran off, 

"Hey you, prep the long range cannon imma hitch a ride" Junior said to a seaman recruit
"But sir"
"JUST DO IT!!!!" Junior screamed
"I'm not gunna get blamed if my chick reaches the mansion and wrecks the place" Junior roared

The marine prepped teh cannon 

"_Ready when you are sir_" the man said
"GOOOOO" Junior screamed

*BOOOOM*

The cannon fired and Junior grabbed the ball, he was screaming at the top of his lungs 

"WOOOOOW THIS IS FAST" he screamed as water streamed out his eyes

He crashed into the beach and blurred past Marc

"Where the fuck you think you going" Marc said

He was about to pull the boy toward him

"Just a kid, he's not the captain" Marc said folding his arms looking at the quickly approaching marine war ship

Junior ignored the man on teh beach and zoomed into the forest

"MORE SPEED" Junior screamed
"HYBRID POINT" 

He picked up his speed and zoomed past Smirnov and the others

"*What the hell was that?*" Smirnov asked
"No clue" Tetra said
"_I saw spots_" Dreyri said
"Lets pick up the speed" Tetra said

At the mansion

Fire hamgstrung a guard and slit his throat as he dropped to the ground. She didn't hurry, she walked through the mansion killing who ever appeared in front of her. She was looking for the lord of the mansion. She finally found a room that was heavily guarded. Her eyes became intense and she screamed and her form blurred as he ran into the group. She was moving too fast for the likes of them. Most of her attacks were crippling or killing attacks and ever though the men had the numbers in their favor she took them apart easily. She stood outside the door with corpses all around her. Her face was covered in blood and her knives were dripping with the red liquid. She kicked the door a few times and then she ran at the wall and pushed off the wall and slammed into the door with all her strength and weight knocking it off it's hinges. 

She walked into the room and a man sat in a chain with his butler standing next to him.

"You people killed my entire family and my entire people"
"I am here to get started on doing the same" Fire said shaking with rage

Germanicus pulled a gun and shot at where she was standing. Fire blurred and stabbed the man but a spotted form appeared in front of her and kicked his in her stomach and sent her flying into the wall

"Sorry i'm late mi lord" the small spotted form said
"Jr. Lieutenant Stark at your service" Junior said
"Lets go red" Junior said to Fire
"Could you please not fight in here" Germanicus said angrily
"I'll be back you fat piece of shit" Fire said angrily realizing she was at a disadvantage in the room. 

She got to her feet and blurred

"Don't ruuuun red" Junior called after her as he too disappeared


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kracken Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

The marine warship made land fall and several marines quickly jumped over the side and began splashing through the shallows towards the beach. Marc counted one girl among the marines heading towards him, but it was hard to pick out the captain among the men. Eventually he settled on a particularly tall marine standing in the middle. Unfolding his arms Marc began to walk towards the marines. However they raced past him and into the forest. "What the fuck" Marc said turning to give chase. "Stop" a voice called out from behind him. Marc turned to see a lazy looking marine rubbing his eyes as he strolled up on to the beach. "I don't have time to waste on you, just point me towards the captain" Marc said hurriedly as the two men and the woman slipped into the forest. "No problem" Jason said pointing at himself with a slight smile. "You are the captain of this ship?" Marc asked in amazement looking at Jason yawned loudly. "You are correct sir" Jason said taking a seat in the sand. "Don't fuck with me" Marc said annoyed. Jason opened his coat showing a marine insignia given only to captains and highly ranked officers. He is the captain! Marc thought to himself heavily underestimating the man. "Now that we are both on the same page" Jason said casually. "I think introductions are in order, I of course know you, otherwise I wouldn't be here but you don't know me. The name is Jason Slate" he said resting his head on his hand. Marc glanced at the boat to see a bunch of seamen recruit boarding *The Black Sword.* "If you value your men I would advise you tell them to get the fuck off of my ship" Marc said darkly. "I don't recall giving anyone any orders to board a ship" Jason said with a yawn, "we are only here to defend the mansion, by that I mean get rid of you guys." Marc gritted his teeth in annoyance, however Simo and the other were on the boat, it would be fine. "I really don't feel like fighting right now" Jason said simply, "can't we come to an agreement where you just leave this island peacefully." "Like fuck I would leave with my tail between my legs" Marc said loudly. "What a pity" Jason said dusting the sand off his pants as he stood up, "I was hoping we could resolve this without too much wasted energy but I guess not." "You guessed right" Marc said appearing behind Jason his right foot racing through the air.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kracken Island, Mansion
*
Smirnov Dreyri and Tetra arrived at the mansion to see a total massacre bodies lay everywhere. 

"Shit" Tetra said as she looked at the bodies littering the grounds
"Lets get inside we may not be too late"
"OYEEE!!" where you guys going a man with jet black hair shouted
"I'm sure your little friend is dead already" he said
"Junior is in there"
"_So that's what that little ball of fur was_" Dreyri said
"You with the sword on your back, I hear you like to kill innocent people who are just enjoying good sport"

Dreyri turned and looked at the man

"_Yea what you wanna do about it?_" Dreyri said with a smile

Oneal shouted excitedly and charged Dreyri and punched him Dreyri dodged and grabbed his hand with and a sword shot out of his sleeve and Dreyri moved his face just in time to avoid it running right through his face. The blade made a small slice on Dreyri's cheek 

"_I wasn't interested in fighting you until a few seconds ago_" Dreyri said with a smile as he released Oneal's hand and jumped back and put his hand on Moongarm's hilt

"_I hope you are stronger than those spectators_" Dreyri said with a evil smile

Smirnov walked away from the confrontation heading into the Mansion and a tall lanky dark skinning man appeared in front of him. 

"Where do you think you are going?" he said in a deep voice
"If you wanna go in there it will be over my dead body" he said darkly
"Really" Samantha said
"Really Bobby, did you think that sounded cool?"
"Mind your own business" he said pointing at the woman
"Lets go stone man" Bobby said cracking his knuckles

Smirnov cocked his eye brow and looked at the man

"Tetra what ever" Samantha said
"Sorry but I gotta kill you, no hard feelings" 
"You can try" Tetra said with a smile

Meanwhile on The Black Sword

Marines streamed over the side of the Black sword. Simo and Wesley fought the marines. Simo shot and slashed at who ever appeared infront of him. Wesley spat nails from his mouth and hit them with his hammers impaling who ever came over the side. Akawana supported them with small shields. Hawthorne did his usual with Sabra.

"Take this" Wesley said

He pulled a tiny box from his pocket and Hawthorne looked at him like he was about to faint

"Use it to blow up the boat" Wesley said

Simo looked down at the box and back at Wesley

"This won't blow me up?" Simo asked
"Wesley has tested it" he said giggling
"Can it get wet?" Simo asked
"Yes Yes hurry up" Wesley said

Simo ran and dived off the boat and began swimming toward the marine boat

"Wesley was that what were were working on?" Hawthorne asked
"Yes it was" Wesley said as a huge blast of fire flew out of his welding torch and it a number of marines on fire
"Did you figure out a way to reduce the power and blast radius?" Hawthorne shouted
"Wesley didn't do anything, it was perfect" he said almost getting cut in half

Akawana shielded him and knocked the man over the side of the boat

"This isn't good" Hawthorne said
"Why?" Akawana said
"That bomb is very strong" he said


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kraken Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*Tetra Morgan VS Samantha Marshalls*

"Sorry but I gotta kill you, no hard feelings." "You can try" Tetra said with a smile. Tetra blurred retreating into the forest, "Hey girlie this isn't hide and seek time" Samantha said sprinting after her. Tetra skipped from tree to tree until she found and area where the trees were spaced out enough so they could fight. Tetra landed on a branch and took a seat her legs swinging back and forth under the branch. "Geez what is the difference if I kill you here or over there?" Samantha asked looking up at Tetra. "I like space to work with" Tetra said smiling, "plus if we stayed too close to Dreyri both of us were liable to get killed." "Look the only person getting killed here will be you followed by you crew, after which I am going to get back to my ship and insist I get a nice long vacation" Samantha said leaning against the tree Tetra was sitting in. "Lets get this over with shall we" Samantha said lowering her hand. Three small throwing knives fell out of her sleeve and into her hand. Clutching them between her fingers Samantha dashed forward to get an angle on Tetra and spun releasing them. Tetra leaned back dodging the knives and slid off the branch catching it with the back of her knees so she hung from it. Samantha released another flurry of knives and Tetra's hand snaked towards her weapon pouch and she released a weapon storm of her own. Tetra's shuuriken clashed with the knives in mid flight and all of the weapons fell to the ground.

"Do you think you are a ninja or something?" Samantha said looking at Tetra's weapon choice and the way she hung from the branch. "I have trained in the ninja arts if that is what you are asking" Tetra said looking down at Samantha. "A ninja pirates, what on earth will they come up with next?" Samantha muttered under her breath. Tetra glanced off into the distance where she could hear the sound of others fighting and Samantha seized the chance to release another flurry of weapons. Tetra heard the knives whistling in the air and instinctively grabbed her sword from its sheath and swung it quickly a few times. The pieces of the weapons she had sliced up fell to the ground uselessly. "It seems I will be forced to expend some energy on you" Samantha said sighing. Samantha couldn't help but feel herself getting annoyed as Tetra hung from the branch like some vile disgusting monkey. She is mocking me! Samantha thought to herself further infuriating herself. "lets get started shall we" Samantha said tossing her marine coat aside. Samantha wasn't much bigger than Tetra in any regard which Tetra noticed immediately with a smile. It should be an even fight Tetra thought patting her weapon pouch. Suddenly Samantha rushed forward and punched the tree with a sickening crunch. The trunk of the tree split from the impact site all the way up to the tallest branch. The vibration caused Tetra to lose her grip and she plummeted to the ground. 

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"This isn't good" Hawthorne said. "Why?" Akawana said. "That bomb is very strong" he said. Wesley whacked another nail with his hammer towards a marine that had been getting close to Akawana. The nail skewered the man in the back and he cried out in pain as Wesley giggled to himself. Akawana let a scalpel sail and it nicked the man's neck and he fell to the floor blood gushing from an artery. A line of marines rushed Akawana looking to put her out of action with numbers. However instead they ended up running into a massive shield that sent them all tumbling to the ground. Wesley trained his torches on the men setting their clothes alight. Most of them were smart enough to stop drop and roll but others ran around screaming and throwing themselves over the side of the boat. "Not the smartest sea recruits I have ever seen" Hawthorne mumbled as he shook his head. Suddenly a strange look came over Wesley's face and he whipped out his note pad in the middle of battle. He began making small scribbles in his book much to Akawana and Hawthorne's surprise and dismay. "Is he insane?" Hawthorne asked rushing forward to protect Wesley.

*Marc Gomes VS Jason Slate*

Marc's foot crashed against Jason's chest but to his surprise it felt like kicking a pool of water. Marc's foot phased through Jason who whistled in surprise. "That would have been quite the blow I would imagine" he said as his chest turned into fluid allowing Marc's foot to pass through. "Logia" Marc said jumping backwards, "correct" Jason said pointing at Marc with both hands. "Water?" Marc said looking as Jason's chest became solid again. "Close but no cigar, I ate the Cola Cola fruit, I am a Cola man" Jason said with a smile. "COLA?!" Marc shouted, "are you shitting me?" "Hey man, Cola is my favorite drink" Jason said defensively. "Sometimes when I can't bother go to the kitchen I just-" "Aww fuck, spare me the details" Marc said turning his nose up at Jason. "Well if thats the way you want to be about it" Jason said folding his arms and pouting. "Hey I have an idea, why don't we just play a game of-" but Jason never got to finish that sentence as suddenly his face exploded into cola. "Shove your suggestion up your ass" Marc said waving his hand about flashing the cola off of him.

"I see you are serious about fighting" Jason said when his face had reformed. "I find that kind of interesting but annoying all at the same time. Usually when people realize I am logia, they run or surrender. You however continue to assault me hoping to see a reaction. I think they call that insanity" Jason said smiling. "I would have been content to just sit here and either see you off the island or wait until your crew had been subdued but you are intent on fighting. As lazy as I am, I won't insult your pride by sitting here and doing nothing." "Glad to fucking hear it" Marc said pointing his palm at Jason. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc said as Jason exploded into Cola again. "I can't let you be the only one throwing blows, otherwise Akainu might rip me a new one for doing nothing again" Jason said as he began shaking his right arm about madly. Suddenly an orb of cola appeared in the arm Jason had been shaking and it exploded violently in front of Marc after Jason launched it. "Whoops, looks like I shook that one a little too hard" Jason said with a laugh.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 29, 2009)

Respect, Something earned when you are the strongest. The thought went through David's mind. "Respect." He spoke after Necaroy's little rant. "That is a simple concept which you don't seem to understand zombie boy."  He stood up from his chair and walked around towards Necaroy. "I've had my fill of you. You lead a weak group, A group whose strength as a whole is not even equal to four horses pulling a cart." David's trident quickly went from his back to pinning Necaroy's neck to the wall. "Darver IS gone, You're precious tero had to clean two of their mens blood off the floor before this meeting started. I watched them remove their bodies and send them away to the morgue.

 He called me personally to inform me i was the leader, DO YOU THINK I TOOK IT SERIOUSLY!? No! That bastard went and left me in charge without a proper fight! With no way to determine who was strongest! BUT THIS GROUP IS NOT SOMETHING I WILL LET FALL APART BECAUSE OF WEAKNESS, STUPIDITY OR ARROGANCE!" These were the words David was saving for the entire group, The words he had longed to speak. "Darver was MY goal! I was to become leader through killing HIM! He left me unable to do that! So understand I'M A LITTLE PISSED OFF!" he released his trident and took his seat again. "Now sit quietly. Realize i will not lead like Darver AND SHUT UP!" 

Necaroy stood there for a moment staring blankly, wrapped in disbelief. Why would Darver do such a thing? HOW could Darver do such a thing? Necaroy regained his composure after a few moments and stood up straight. He then glared at David, giving him a dangerous look.

".........Despite how much I don't want to believe your words it appears that they are true. Though, do not speak ill mannered about Darver-sama........"  Necaroy said as he pointed threateningly at David. ".........The likes of you could never defeat a man like that......."

Necaroy spat across the table, the acidic saliva landing directly in front of David burning through the table. Necaroy turned and started to walk out of the meeting room. "......Whether or not I'll bow to you is left to be determined. If I return to this place later, I'll take part in the meeting and stay in the Makaosu. If I do not return, I'm leaving this organization until Darver-sama returns........." Necaroy said as he left the room.

_"In the mean time, I'll discover why he left."_ Necaroy said in his head.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Aboard the Hurricane*

Simo reached the marine boat, he climbed aboard the boat 

"Probably better if I plant this thing below deck" he said to himself

He could sense all the people aboard the boat with his mantra, there weren't many left the majority of them were trying to get aboard The Black Sword. He pulled his gun blades free and cut down a man inside the wheel house. His mantra give him a jump on the marines walking around the boat. He glanced into the wheel house and saw several eternal posts on a counter.

"Hmm I recall Tetra saying that the post wasn't set, I'll take a few of these" he said with a grin

He felt someone coming and stood behind the door and grabbed the man from behind and broke his neck with a sharp twist. He slowly walked out of the wheel house and looked at the little box. It was small and it could fit in the palm of his hand, 

"How do I do this?" he said looking at the box

He realized the top could twist, he twisted it a number of times and it started ticking he threw it below deck and began to walk toward the railing and 

*BOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM*

At the Mansion

Dreyri held moongarm in hone hand point facing down and deflected a stabbing attack by Oneal

"So you like to kill innocent people eh pirate"
"_Not every day_" Dreyri answered
"_On Saturdays though, that's a totally different story_" 

Oneal roared and slashed and Dreyri but he changed the grip on his sword and blocked the attack and his sword lit up. He pushed on the sword with all his strength and Oneal staggered back. Dreyri took the offensive and slashed at Oneal but he blocked it Drey didnt' let up and brough his sword down again. Oneal retreated this time and Dreyri swung his sword BLOOD FLAME a boar of fire flew at the marine. He let a few of his own attacks fly they connected with the bar and it exploded as several red crescents flew through the red fire. Oneal dodged several of them but one hit him and he flew through the air and slid on the ground. 

"_Gotcha_" Dreyri said

He jumped into the air and brought his sword down in an over head strike, a second sword slid from his other sleeve and he blocked the attack with both hands.

"I'm not done yet you murderous fool" Oneal said as he struggled with the power of the blow

He kicked Dreryi in the stomach and he staggered backward, Oneal got to his feet

"I'm gunna get serious now" Oneal said
"_I'm sure you weren't serious from the start_" Dreyri said in a mocking tone as he flicked the blade of his sword

Meanwhile with Smirnov

"*Well you know of my power*" Smirnov said
"*I don't use it all the time though*" Smirnov said
"*I don't think i'll need it for...vhat rank are you?*"
"Commander Bobby Kinder" 
"*Yes Commander Kinder*"

Bobby blurred and he kicked Smirnov in the face, he blurred again and appeared in the air over his head and brought his heel down on Smirnov's head. Smirnov grabbed his foot with one hand and slammed him onto the ground Smirnov was about to lift him into the air and repeat the move but Bobby stabbed him in his forearm and he released Bobby mid swing. The man flipped and landed in a crouch a distance off. Smirnov looked down at his hand as the blood dripped onto the grass. 

"*You are good Commander*" Smirnov said as he threw alcohol from his gourd onto the wound

He drank some himself and he let it fall back to his waist. 

"*I'm still not impressed enough to use my power though*" Simirnov said

He stood waiting, when an opponent was so much more superior in speed it didn't make any sense going to them. He raised one hand over his head and kept the other at his side. Bobby blurred and kicked him again and he grabbed the mans foot again and pulled him into a clothes line and let him go. He attempted to stamp the mans chest but Bobby rolled out of the way and spun and landed on his back and pushed off the ground with his hands. Bobby blurred and punched Smirnov in the chest and the stomach. Smirnov grabbed his hand and head butt him twice Bobby put his both beet on Smirnov's chest and pushed off freeing him from Smirnov's grip. Smirnov coughed blood, he looked at Bobby as he wiped the blood from his mouth

"Bring on the Stone man" Bobby said
"I'll keep destroying you internally" 
"My punches damage organs, they don't break skin and bones" Bobby said

Smirnov smiled

"*You asked for it*" 

He took his bracelets off and dropped them to the ground, his entire body turned gray with specs of black, even his hair and eyes. He was essential a living statue

"*I'm ready vhen you are*" Smirno said with a smilev


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 30, 2009)

*Kraken Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*Aboard The Black Sword, With Hawthorne, Akawana and Wesley*

"Sorry guys I am out of scalpels" Akawana said sitting on a shield that was about fifty feet up in the air. "I wish I could be out of Sabra" Hawthorne muttered to himself annoyed that he was now fighting for everyone. Sabra hissed offended and Hawthorne quickly stroked the snake consoling the creature. Wesley continued to walk about the deck oblivious to everything else that was going on around him. He began observing the wood on the deck compared against the wood they had gathered on the island. Hawthorne stepped between a marine that was about to blind side Wesley and cracked him over the head with sabra. "Hey I have an idea" Akawana said snapping her fingers. She closed her eyes and clapped her hands together. The remaining marines onboard *The Black Sword* suddenly found themselves in a massive box. "Hawthorne roll it off the boat quick, its very thin and if one of them shatter it I will take damage." "Hawthorne roll them off the boat, Hawthorne save Wesley, Hawthorne why aren't you wearing your slave uniform" he muttered sarcastically to himself as he struggled to push the shield box to the edge of the boat. "Wesley" for Oda's sake make yourself useful" Hawthorne snapped bringing Wesley back to the real world. Wesley quickly helped Hawthorne toss the box into the sea as the marines inside beat against the shield futilely. "And thats that" Hawthorne said dusting his hands off.

*Tetra Morgan VS Samantha Marshalls*

Tetra threw her hand out and managed to make contact with the tree. "Apreton" Tetra said grabbing the tree with the help of her power. "What kind of monster are you" Tetra said looking down at Samantha. Samantha freed her hand from the tree looking up at Tetra with a sick smile. Samantha kicked the tree with a round house and it snapped in two. Tetra leapt from the falling tree to another and landed safely on one of the branches. "Stop wasting my time" Samantha said charging at the next tree. Tetra ran down the tree holding on to it with her power. "Rociada" Tetra whispered disappearing from where Samantha had launched a right hook. Tetra appeared behind Samantha and swung a round house kick that connected with her back. Samantha stumbled forward and moaned in pain. Samantha spun and brought her hand down like a hammer. Tetra jumped out of the way and where Samantha connected with the earth a massive crater formed. The ground rumbled throwing Tetra off of her feet and she was forced roll on the ground avoiding a heel drop. Another crater opened up and Tetra looked at Samantha horrified. "What the hell is wrong with you, how the hell can your body muster this kind of insane strength?" Tetra asked. "Don't get started with me" Samantha said annoyed, "you think you are better than me? Just because you are a bit better looking?" "Psycho" Tetra muttered under her breath. "HEY I HEARD THAT" Samantha roared throwing another punch.

The punch caught Tetra in her stomach and she flew backwards into a tree. The smashed into the tree and landed on the floor hard. "I'm still alive?" Tetra groaned looking around panting for breath. "Not for much longer" Samantha said raising her hand. Tetra scrambled to her feet and used Rociada to escape at the last second as Samantha smashed the ground where she had been lying. Tetra drew her blade still panting trying to ignore the pain in her stomach. "I can't afford to let her hit me again" Tetra muttered to herself. Samantha exhaled loudly before charing again, "geez she is like a bull" Tetra muttered to herself. "I heard that!" Samantha screamed swinging a left hook. Tetra easily dodged the blow with her speed, but something felt off. What is this feeling Tetra asked herself as she ducked another hook and tripped Samantha. Tetra brought her blade down but Samantha rolled nimbly out of the way. "Hmm" Tetra said an idea suddenly popping into her head. "Hey fat ass did you take a boat here or just swim like a big sea cow" Tetra said laughing. Samantha screamed in rage and swung a blow that Tetra easily dodged before counter attacking with a backhand that sent Samantha sprawling. "Quite a temper you got on you there" Tetra said smiling.

*Marc Gomes VS Jason Slate*

"What the fuck was that?" Marc shouted jumping up and down. "What on earth is wrong with you?" Jason asked bewildered. "Hey fuck you alright" Marc roared in annoyance. "Such a strange little man" Jason said yawning, "you would think he never shook a bottle of cola before." Marc face palmed in frustration as Jason began to shake his hand again. Marc dodged another few Cola blasts getting more and more annoyed as time went by. "Will you fucking cut that out?" Marc roared, "are you really a captain?" Jason tossed another explosive ball of cola at Marc who jumped out of the way rolling in the sand as he landed. Marc sprang from the sand rushing forward as Jason began shaking his hand again. Marc drop kicked Jason in the shoulder causing the arm he was shaking to fall of as it was detached from his body. Jason and Marc looked at the bubbling arm on the ground before Jason turned to Marc and smiled. "Shit" Marc diving to the ground for cover. The explosion sent Marc flying across the sand and he slid on his ass for a few feet before coming to a stop. 

Marc got to his feet slowly wincing as he did so. "FUCK!" Marc screamed rubbing at his ass gingerly. Jason chuckled at first before bursting into loud raucous laughter. He began rolling around in the sand kicking his legs and arms out as he laughed. Suddenly he exploded from the agitation he caused himself. "Fucking weirdo" Marc said shaking his head as Jason reformed. Marc drew his katana looking at Jason in annoyance. "Haven't your learned yet? Physical attacks don't work on me" Jason said yawning. "Which is why I suggested we play a game instead." "Fuck you and your game" Marc said throughly annoyed with Jason and his lackadaisical attitude. Marc began charging at Jason who sighed before releasing another cola bomb towards Marc. Marc rolled to the side and sprang from the ground using lower gravity to increase his speed. Marc brought his sword down but Jason grabbed his wrist and smiled. "I may be lazy, but I am not stupid, did you really expect to cut me with that sea stone blade, Black Sword-kun?" Marc's eyes widened in shock as Jason punched him hard in the stomach sending him flying backwards.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2009)

*Kracken Island, Lord's Mansion
*
Fire ran into a big room with a high ceiling and spun to face the door, a spotted figure walked into the room

"Why you running from me red" Junior said 
"What are you spotty?" Fire said angrily
"Neko Neko no mi Ocelot model" Junior said with a growl
"Whatever I'm going to cut off your head and then i'm going to tear that dirty noble to shreds"
"Bla Bla Bla" Junior said with his hand mimicking a talking mouth

Fire blurred and claws clashed with knives time and time again, Fire screamed as claws slashed her chest and a furry foot kicked her in her face. She spun and fell to the ground clutching her chest. She had seen both attacks coming but she was too slow each time to block the attack. She got to her feet and undid her wrist weights and dropped them to the floor with a heavy thud

"You won't get me again" Fire said baring her teeth

They both blurred and there were several clashes, by taking off her hand weights she could respond to Juniors attacks easier he didn't tag her until he bounced off the wall and flew at her and slashed her with both hands on her chest. 

"You wanna bounce off walls?" Fire asked as knelt and undid her ankle weights
"Lets dance" Fire said as he ran at him 

She dodged a stabbing attack with his claws and shot into the air and held onto the chandelier.

"What's the matter spotty can't keep up?" Fire said tauntingly

Near Kracken island

*BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM
*
Simo flew through the air and landed on the deck of The Black Sword, his ears were ringing and his clothes were smoking. Everyone looked at him lying on the deck, he struggled to his feet and lunged at Wesley

"I'm going to kill youu" Simo screamed

Akawana put a shield up between them just as a huge tentacled hand grabbed a marine that was climbing over the side of the boat. A huge form broke the surface of the water and was dragging marine into it's huge beaked mouth. Men screamed as they were dragged under the water by the humongous sea king, Simo this being only the second time seeing a sea king panicked and pulled his guns free and fired at it. His bullets bounced harmlessly onto a shield. 

"It's doing our job for us" Akawana said
"Why did Simo have to fall so hard and break the deck Wesley just repaired"

Simo lunged for Wesley again but Hawthorne restrained him.

"I'm going to kill you, that's two times you've almost killed me" Simo screamed

Wesley ignored him though and plopped to the deck complaining about how he had to fix the deck of the boat again. The boat lurched as the sea king grabbed onto it, Hawthorne let Simo go an he pulled his guns free and shot the arms that snaked onto the boat. Wesley threw something off the side of the boat and 

*BBBBBOOOOOOOOMMMMM*

The seaking sunk into the depths dragging the last of the marines that were in the water

"You almost blew the boat up" Simo screamed at Wesley
"Hmm Wesley thinks that the little ones have the exact amount of oomf and the medium ones are too big" he said ignoring Simo who was being held by Hawthorne.
"Wait medium one?" Simo said
"Yes this is the big one" Wesley said pulled a bigger box than the one he gave Simo out his pocket

Simo fainted in Hawthorne's arms

Back at the mansion

Dreyri blocked several strikes as Oneal advanced on him both hands moving. He grabbed one of the blades with his gauntlet and swung his sword with his full strength Oneal barely blocked the attack but the strike was very heavy and the blade connected and sliced Oneal in his side. He cried out as the blade burnt his skin. Oneal head but Dreyri twice and then stamped him in his chest. He retreated but he just dragged his body along the serrated edge of the blade as Dreyri force it neared to him. 

"_Ahhh look at that blood_" Dreyri said smileing
"_Moongarm doesn't like to waste food though_" Dreyri said as he touched the sword to some of the blood on the ground

The serrated edge of the sword made for an extremely messy fight, Dreyri never cut people with it unless he wanted an opponent to bleed out. Oneal clutched his side as the blooded dripped down the side of his white uniform turning it crimson. 

"_You are losing a lot of blood there bro_" Dreyri said as he spun moongarm over his head

Oneal blitzed him and Dreyri blocked the strike and deflected another than ran into his shoulder. He screamed in pain and Oneal smiled he readied to stab his with his other blade. Dreyri dropped moongarm and grabbed the other blade with his hand and headbutt oneal he grabbed his other hand and pulled the hand mounted blade out of his shoulder. He stamped Oneal in his chest. Oneal fell to the ground as Dreyri released him, Dreyri bent to grab moongarm and Oneal swung a kick and connected with Dreyri's face and he fell back onto the ground. 

They pushed himself to their feet the same time Dreyri readied his sword and charged Oneal he blocked with both swords but the blood loss made his too weak. Dreyri's blow broke the guard and Oneal was slashed horizontally across his chest. He fell back and Dreyri slashed again and he once again couldn't defend himself and was slashed across his chest. He dropped to one knee and Dreyri readied the killing blow and swung his sword to cleave Oneals head off but the marine collapsed forward before the sword got there. Dreyri sheathed his sword and dropped to the ground on his ass, he ripped a piece of cloth from Oneals uniform and tied it around his shoulder and jammed a bigger piece into the wound to stop the bleeding. He looked over at Smirnov, he couldn't help even if he wanted to. 

"_I hope the ole man won't need my help_" Dreyri said lying down breathing hard.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jun 30, 2009)

*Kraken Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*Tetra Morgan VS Samantha Marshalls*

"Your movement becomes sloppy and slow when you are angry" Tetra said smiling as Samantha jumped up and down like a spoilt brat. She had spent the last five minutes trying to hit Tetra to no avail. Each and every time she missed she was tripped, punched, kicked and shoved to the ground. "You would think by now the marines could teach self control" Tetra said laughing as Samantha missed another punch and Tetra jabbed her in her gut. Winded and angry Samantha kicked but Tetra ducked and kicked her in the back of her knees causing her to fall to them. Tetra followed up with a back kick hitting her in the chest which caused Samantha to topple over backwards. "Sloppy" Tetra said shaking her head as Samantha got to her feet. "Just sloppy." Suddenly Samantha connected a punch to Tetra's shoulder and she was sent sprawling. "Ow ow ow ow" Tetra said massaging it as the pain spread to the rest of her arm. "Just one more mistake on your part, just one more underestimating conceited maneuver and I will bash your brains in" Samantha said panting. "Looks like I can't afford to play around with you anymore" Tetra said grimacing in pain. "Rociada" Tetra said appearing in front of Samantha. Tetra swung hard and Samantha stumbled backwards as Tetra connected hard with her jaw. Tetra rushed forward swinging blow after blow Samantha's face becoming bloodier and bloodier as she stumbled backwards. Tetra finally paused the onslaught, her knuckles felt like they were on fire. "Not very bright are you" Samantha said spitting a blob of blood from her mouth. "If you had used your sword this would have been over already." Tetra looked at the handle of her blade protruding from her back and drew it annoyed with herself.

Tetra rushed forward and Samantha neatly ducked Tetra's blade as it whizzed through the air. "She dodged?" Tetra asked confused. "Why wouldn't I?" Samantha said raising an eyebrow at Tetra like she was crazy. "I can't tank a sword slash now can I?
" "You can't possibly try and tell me you deliberately took those blows" Tetra said looking at the blood streaming down Samantha's face. "I was tired" Samantha said panting, "I underestimated you, it still amazes me you can move after the two you took. Basically that exchange back there was my rest period. Feeling mighty tired  now aren't you?" Samantha said her smile marred by the blood in her mouth. "You call me mashing your face in an exchange?" Tetra said bewildered. "You truly are insane, I think they have doctors for that now a days." Samantha snarled in frustration and charged forward. "Don't learn do we" Tetra whispered to herself ducking Samantha's blow and opening a shallow wound on her stomach. "That should have been deeper" Tetra said looking at the blood stain Samantha's clothes. "I guess I really am tired" Tetra said, "I'll have to end this in one attack." "Patin" Tetra said skating away from Samantha. "Hey I am not done with you" Samantha said chasing her. Tetra skated towards the tree and began running up the tree using apreton. Samantha rushed forward and punched the tree. However Tetra smiled as the wood split beneath her feet. "Too predictable" Tetra said smirking as she back flipped off the tree. Tetra gripped her blade with two hands and brought it down hard. It raced through Samantha's back and she fell in a pool of her own blood. "Why do I always get stuck with the crazy bitches" Tetra said holding her shoulder as she dragged her weary body back to the others.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2009)

*Kracken Island, Mansion
*
Smirnov dropped his bracelets to the ground and when they broke contact with his skin his entire body turned to stone. His internal organs, everything including his hair.

He took the offensive this time. He slammed both hands into the ground and a shock wave shot toward Bobby, he jumped into the air as Smirnov expected. Smirnov clapped his hands together and a sonic boom shot out and blasted Bobby out of the air, he hit the ground and slid several feet. Smirnov pounded toward Bobby his movements slightly slowed because his weight cause him to sink into the ground. He ran toward Bobby and jumped through the air attempting to slam his body into Bobby. Bobby got to his feet and jumped back blurring as he retreated. Smirnov got to his feet and looked at Bobby

"*What is wrong?*" Smirnov asked
"*Are you afraid?*" 
"I'm just seeing how you've changed" Bobby said 
"*I have not changed at all*" Smirnov said

He reached for his gourd and took a long drink. He wiped his mouth and let the gourd fall. He beckoned Bobby with his hand, he slammed both hands into the ground again and a big shock wave flew forth. Bobby blurred but he stayed on the ground this time. Smirnov snapped his fingers and blew alcohol onto his fingers. They sparked and a huge flame lit up the sky he moved his head in front of him until he caught the blurring Bobby. Bobby retreated and put out a Fire on his sleeve. His eyebrows were completely burnt off

"*That was funny*" Smirnov said laughing

He doubled over laughing Bobby took this opportunity to attack his form blurred and his heel connected with the back of Smirnov's head. he repeated the attack three times before Smirnov stopped laughing and stood up. Smirnov grabbed at him but he retreated. Smirnov clapped his hands together but Bobby easily dodged the sonic boom 

"*So are you just going to keep running?*" Smirnov said in an annoyed tone
"*Looks like I vas too hasty in taking off my bracelets*" Smirnov said

Bobby blurred and he hit Smirnov twice in his chest and dodged Smirnov's hand. Smirnov looked down and some of the stone had been chipped away. It barely hurt though. He readied himself and Bobby repeated the attack, this time Smirnov grabbed his hand and head butt him, Bobby was staggered and Smirnov grabbed his throat and slammed him into the ground. He kept his hold and lifted Bobby into the air. He changed his grip and slammed Bobby's head was between his legs. He lifted him into the air and slammed him down on his upper back and neck. Bobby hit Smirnov a punch in his chest again and more stone chips flew out. He tried so hard to get out of Smirnov's stony grip but it was impossible, Smirnov slammed his again and released his grip. He walked away from the lifeless form of Bobby

"I'm not done yet" Bobby said as he barely got to his feet
"*Just lie down and die boy*" Simirnov said
"*You can't hurt me*" Smirnov said to him

He assumed his fighting stance

"I can't let him hold me again, my head is swimming" Bobby thought

Smirnov stamped the ground and a small shock wave zig zagged toward Bobby. He slowly dodged the attack, his movements were much slower his body had taken too much damage. Smirnov jumped into the air and slammed his hands into the ground sending a huge wave of dirt toward Bobby he jumped but Smirnov was ready he hit him with a Sonic boom. Bobby hit the ground hard and Smirnov flew through the air once again this time Bobby couldn't get out of the way in time and Smirnov landed on him. There was a sickening series of crunches. Smirnov got to his feet and walked over to Dreyri leaving the lifeless body of Bobby is a small crater.

"*You OK son?*"
"_Yea i'll live_" Dreyri said
"*You need some help?*" Simrnov said
"_Jus lemmie rest a while when we get Fire back i'll get up_"
"*Shit, Fire is in there*" Smirnov said as 

He dropped his coat on the ground and ran into the mansion as fast as he could.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2009)

_Candor Island_

Several hooded figures were gathered at an old farmhouse outside town. Being primarily an agricultural island, Candor had many such farmhouses dotting its meadows. 

"They are headed here?" One of the hooded figures asked.

Another hooded figure, this one having horns protruding back, nodded. "Where else could they be headed? This is the closest safepoint the young Du Mortis has in this area."

"Then we should prepare for their arrival." A hooded figure leaning on a haystack said. "What do you say, sir?" The hooded figures turned to an armored man whose head was hidden in a beaked helmet, sitting on a stack of boxes. He stood up, and looked at those around him.

"Our orders were clear. When the young Du Mortis arrives, we slaughter."  

_Windy Dirge_

"How boring." Rek yawned. Things have slowed down since the Monarch Pirates had left, with few merchants ships to mess around with. Since Jun was still too impassive to piss off and Greize is a drity cheater, Rek had decided to pass the time with some chess. He picked up one of the rooks on the chess board, and moved it to capture a knight.

"We're getting paid good money by your cousin. I'd rather carry around 10 year old kids than attack a marine fortress again." She moved her queen, checking Rek's king.


Rek chuckled. "And here I thought you revolutionaries liked that sort of thing." He moved his remaining bishop, capturing Yumi's queen.

Yumi grinned. "Despite the stereotype we know when to use restraint." She moved a bishop of her own, capturing Rek's in retaliation. 

"Well I do hope the monotony goes away once we reach Candor." Rek countered by moving his rook towards Yumi's king. The noble smirked. She had to move her king away, or else the game would be over.

"Doesn't it always?" She moved her remaining knight, capturing Rek's King. He had not noticed that the knight was in a perfect position to capture the King, having focused too much on capturing Yumi's.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 30, 2009)

_Town in the Grandline....._
*"Sommeil!"* Lt. Commander Rago said as he held a pirate by the throat and made him gaze into his mesmerizing green eyes inducing sleep upon him. Rago let go of the pirate's throat and his limp body fell to the ground, sound asleep. 

"Aye! 31,000,000 beri for that guy huh? That was too easy!"  Rago said as 2 marines came and hoisted the pirates unto their shoulders and took them to the ship. 

Yingoru was busy fighting the fodder of the Pirate captain's crew. *"Lunar Technique: First Quarter strike!"* Yingoru exclaimed as he nimbly ran past the pirates and sliced them all down in one fell swoop. He re sheathed his blade and looked back at their bodies laid across the ground. "Weak, weak, weak. I swear this shit is getting boring. Why can't we go after some of the big people? Or participate in this war that's going on?" Yingoru questioned.

"Aye! You sound like a supreme fool Yingoru. Marine High Admirals, Vice Admirals, the Shichibukai and Yonkou Whitebeard are taking place in that war. Do we have the power of any of these people? No! Of course not! So we're assigned to stay here on the grandline and take out the small criminals." Rago said simply. "Aye! But, we have a chance to prove our worth to the Marine HQ. And, Rago paused for a moment, Capture our former captain." 

"And that is?" Yingoru said kicking one of the bodies on the ground that attempted to move.

Aye! Anglora Hunra." Rago said. 

Yingoru piped up at that. "Anglora? She can't be a marine. She's a Makaosu elite agent!" Yingoru protested. "Unless she's a double agent." He said placing his hand on his chin in a thinking manner.

Rago face-palmed. "Aye! You're just not discovering that?" Rago said. 

"Hey hey. It's been a while since I last served under Darver so I don't know everything." Yingoru rebutted.

Suddenly, Boyang approached the group wielding a newspaper. He handed it to Lt. Commander Rago.

Rago looked at the headline and his eyes grew wide. "AYE! WHAT?" Rago said in complete shock. 

"What?" Yingoru said looking at the paper. "IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!!! THAT MAN COULDN'T HAVE BEEN CAUGHT!" Yingoru shouted in complete surprise.

*Makaosu Base in an uproar!*
Newspapers fluttered through the air barring the recent news. Tero read the papers in disbelief. Shouts were heard. 

"I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS!" One of the tero said. "IT'S PREPOSTEROUS!" Another said.

General Necaroy approached one of the tero and snatched the newspaper away. ".......Time to see what all the fuse is abo-" Necaroy stopped after reading the headline. ".......It can't be......" He said in quietly to himself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates....*

The Pirate's Dream sails towards a small island. Due to the bickering going back and forth among the entire crew, no-one notices several small boats break off and sail swiftly towards them. That is, until it's too late....

Several men dressed in all blue board the ship, weapons ready. They wear the patch of the castletown monarchy, a black rook on their blue uniform. They move with speed and prescision, using stun gasses and darts. The Blade pirates go down without a fight.

*Several hours later...*

The scene shifts to a small, dark dungeon. An old man, Darius, stands in front of several cells, each holding and individual Blade pirate. He rubs his hands together and babbles thoughtlessly to himself.

Kaya is the first to wake. She blinks, once, twice, shaking her head in an attempt to muster her thoughts. Darius notices her moving and perks up, unlocking her cage.

"Right here, my pretty. Pretty etty etty etty." He babbles, grabbing Kaya roughly by her chains. She makes a few weak sounds of protest, and Dariusdrops her on a small table. Working a foot pedal, the table rises so he can reach it comfortably. "Just don't struggle. Struggle uggle uggle uglle." He cackles, taking a collar. "It'll only hurt for a second. Second econd econd econd." He takes a small knife and cuts his finger, letting a few drops of blood fall onto the collar. He then repeats the process for Kaya.

"Wha...what's going on?" She murmurs, struggling to take stock of her surroundings.

"Calm down now. Now ow ow ow." With suprising speed for someone his age, he slams the collar onto Kaya's neck and latches it shut.

Pleasure soars through Kaya's body, permeating her every sense. The pleasure wasn't just sexual, though it was that. It was also, however, the pleasure of eating when you're hungry, of taking a long, hot bath...every little joy Kaya had ever imagined rolled up into one. She let out a small sigh of contentment.

"Goooood." Darius mumbles. "Good ood ood ood." He snaps his fingers. Now pain shoots through Kaya's body, and she screams. It was like the pleasure from before, but replaced with pain now...not only physical, but emotional too. Not only that, but the lack of the pleasure she had been feeling before hit her like a hammer blow.

"Excellent. Excellent cellent cellent cellent. Now....listen. Listen isten isten isten...you listen to me now, got it? It t t t." Kaya nods vigourously. Anything to make the pain go away. "Better. Better etter etter etter. If you listen, the pleasure will come back. Back ack ack ack. But if you don't," He warns, "Then the pain will. Will ill ill ill." Kaya nods again, and the pain subsides. her mind suddenly goes black and she drops into a peacefull sleep. Darius giggles. "Now for the rest of them. Them em em em.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2009)

*Gavurn Island*

Tsubaki looked on as the two men fought. She had lightened her skin a bit when it was too dark a green she'd feel immense power that she couldn't funnel out fast enough. She eventually got bored of the men tussling around and hitting each other. She touched the ground and prepared several nasty surprises. She grew some vines to restrain Richard, the vines weren't meant to hold him though just get his attention. He punched Robert in the gut and spun to run at Tsubaki rage clear on his face. 

Several spikes erupted from the sandy beach, Richard dodged easily but just in front of her several pods burst free from the loose sand and riddled Richard with long spines. He dropped to his knees gasping for breath. Without his surf board to block them he had no way to defend himself. He gasped and tried to talk to Tsubaki but his eyes were glazed and he could get the words out

"Yes they are poisoned" Tsubaki said calmly
"Since you all but forgot about me I had sometime to think about something interesting"
"The poison will make you feel like you've taken acid"
"I've read it's a nice way to die" Tsubaki said
"They say several animals purposely brush up on the spine to get a high in the wild"
"Of course that's just a few spines, i'd say you over dosed" she said with a laugh
"Your heart is racing and the muscles won't be able to handle it"
"That's what I read at least"

She stood up and walked over to her sandals and picked them up

"Thanks so much" Tsubaki said to the pair of strangers 
"He really was a bad marine though" 
"Tried to black mail the WG" 

She walked past them heading back into town

"Lt Commander Clemens said to contact her when we were though" Tsubaki thought
"I'll do that now"

With Karl and Jenny

"Oh come on, you've got to be kidding me" Jenny said and she dropped to her back and her her feet to throw the statue over her body 

The lion twisted in the air and landed on it's feet and slid on the ground

"Now it's two against one" she moaned
"Correction" Karl said grabbing her attention
"Four against one" Karl said

Two chain heads burst out of the ground and snaked forward at surprising speed at her. She dodged them but the lion collided with her and knocked her to the ground and another pair of chains burst from the ground beneath her and held her to the ground. She lay there restrained with the lions weight on top her and the chains holding her fast.

Karl walked over to her with a look of disdain on his face

"People like you disgust me" he said
"How could you turn your back on the marines?" Karl said angrily
"I didn't want to do it" she said quietly
"I can live without being a marine but I can't live without Len" she said 

Her muscles bulged and the chains that were holding her to the ground snapped and she grabbed the jaws of the lion and broke it apart. Karl watched in amazement as he clothes ripped and tore in several places where her muscles bulged. She ran at Karl and punched the pedestal where he was standing and she shattered it and made a huge crater in the ground.

"She's gone and turned into Pieter" Karl said in amazement

He dodged another blow he could feel the wind pass from the power of the punch. She was much slower but her power had grown exponentially, he let the eagles fly from his hand and they riddle her body but she kept coming at him. He blurred and kicker her in her throat and retreated, he know his kick did something but she completely ignored it. His last two chains burst from the ground and tried to restrain her, she grabbed them. Karl used this opportunity to stamp her in her face and get out of her range again. Blood streamed from her nose where his heel had connected seconds earlier. She ran at him screaming but he retreated backward she swung a punch and him but he used the wide motion to duck and hit her a punch in her jaw and retreat.

"How long can she keep this up for?" Karl asked himself as he evaded another punch.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 30, 2009)

Lt. Commander Troll S. Vegapunk and Commodore Lillian Drake both met with each other to discuss the specifics of the mission. They both hated each other and they hated seeing each other so they made it quick.
Look, this is strictly a rescue mission. We're to go to the coordinates, get Captain McCoy the hell out of there and leave. Understood?
We're marines and we don't even capture the enemy. It doesn't speak too many volumes about us. Then again considering who I'm with, I suppose we're a full blast. Lillian didn't listen. She was losing patience.
Understood!?
Yeah yeah yeah.
Lillian and Troll both set sail. After about a half hour of sailing, they met up with the marine ship in distress. They had been fighting for hours against 3 pirate ships. They fought long and hard but the fact was even though the marine ship was more advanced, the pirates had more numbers.
Both Troll and Lillian ordered life vessels to the marine ship. It just happened that most of the fodder went to Troll's ship and Lillian received the two ranked persons that were on the ship.
Captain McCoy's ship had now sunk to the bottom of the ocean. It was a sad sight for him, but he needed to keep his composure.
Who are we dealing with exactly?  Lillian asked the captain.
The White Sheep pirates. They're actually pretty big. The captain's worth 50million. The first mate's worth 35million. The other two with bounties are worth 33million and 12million. We thought we could sink them but we didn't expect them to have multiple ships.
Did you catch that. Troll? Lillian said into her den den mushi.
I got it.
Like I said earlier. Don't even think about pursuing them.
The combined effort of the two marine ships forced them to retreat to a nearby island. Troll went against orders and pursued them.
What the hell are you doing!?
I told you earlier. My men need a challenge in order to get stronger. 33million and 12 million sound like a match for them. I'll take the 50million and 35million myself at the same time if I need to.
No you're not. I don't want to bail you out either! You Stay in the ocean!
Why don't I make this worth it for you then. Troll was interrupted at the end of that question.
Now you listen here! You have my men on your ship! If any of them get a single scratch on them it's your head! You hear me!? 
Blah, blah, blah. As I was saying, my ship on your ship that Lt. Kung Chao, Chief Petty Officer Pixel Mickey and I will each come back with a bounty head without your help.
Ha! Ha ha! You're going to bet that!? The only reason you got a ship at your petty rank is because of your father! You won't get another one! I'll accept!
Good. And when I win your ship I guess I'll blow it up and make you watch.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2009)

*Gavurn Island...*
"Wow so you're like a Marine huh?" Clemens asks Kalan innocently. They both sit at the bar, flirting with each other "I've always wanted to meet a big and strong Marine...." 

Kalan laughs and taps his chest, "We'll you've got the right guy. I'm a Lieutenant....heh," he bows low so that no one will hear him, "But now I'm a rich Lieutenant! I'm retiring..." 

Clemens bright green eyes sparkle, "That's so cool. Afterall the losers that I've met its nice to meet a goal oriented guy like you." She begins running her hand across his arms, smirking with a mischievous look in her eyes, "You know I have a room over in the...."  

Kalan nods, "Oh I'm there!" he interjects.  

They both get up and leave the bar, Clemens leads the way to the hotel. Kalan stares at her rear end as she saunters along. "I'm in the Sultan Suite," she tells Kalan without turning. He snickers when she mentions Sultan Suite, "And here I forgot my Turban..." he mutters.

"Oh they've got one of those...you're going to like my Genie outfit..." she responds seductively. Kalan chuckles, "Hehe....I can imag....HEY WHAT THE FUCK!!" Suddenly his legs begin to melt through the floor. He looks down and sees that he's being pulled down by a mirror. 

As he sinks to his waist suddenly it dawns on him, "You're one of them!" he yells. Now he's almost up to his neck and he thrusts his arms upwards, flailing them about. 

Clemens turns around to face him, her green eyes glowing brightly. She smiles arrogantly and walks towards him, "Oh yes, I'm a Lt. Commander you little cuss," she says as she kneels in front of Kalan and pats him on the head. Suddenly Kalan swings his right arm in a blur and pulls out a combat knife, stabbing at Clemens neck. She deftly avoids the stab but he swings his knife back around and cuts her across the right forearm. 

Clemens snarls in pain, "You'll pay for that!" She closes her right hand into a fist and the mirror sucks him in like a vacuum before closing. Another mirror opens under her feet and she melts into it. 

Clemens walks into her mirror dimension. A void that looks like a giant room made of a single mirror that encompasses it all around. Kalen lays on on the ground, breathing in ragged gasps, he tries to move but can't. 

"This place wasn't meant to support life. You've probably got about two minutes before you won't be able to breathe anymore," she tells Kalan. Even she can only remain in the mirror void for a limited time before it will begin killing her. 

Kalen shrugs as he gasps for air, "Will you at least give me a blow job before I die..." he asks her. Clemens ignores him and looks at the cut on her arm, it's starting to become red and inflamed. That was no ordinary knife she thinks. 

"What did you...." but before she can finish her sentence, her body starts to spasm and she falls to the mirrored floor. She tries to move but can't and she loses all the feeling in her body. Clemens tries to speak but she can't even form the words with her lips. 
_
He poisoned me!_ she yells in her mind. 

Kalan manges to get to his knees and he crawls towards Clemens with the combat knife in his hand, "You're going to get me out of her or I'm gonna start cutting and then we'll both die here!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 30, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates*
Mathias picked himself up after Kent rudely shoved them off the side of the ship. He wanted to retaliate, but he remembered the more kind members of the crew such as Usagi and Kaya so he didn't not to. After all, these people were their ride for escaping from the Blizzard Gaol. 

The island they were on looked like a complete paradise. A sandy white shore, palm trees complete with coconuts, the sky was clear save for a few clouds passing by and warm weather. 

"This is more to my liking!" Mathias said as he walked along the shore. 

*With The Unnamed Crew*
Anglora, Jessie and Annie casually walked through the Unnamed Town (hehe) conversing. Anglora wanted to spend more time with the female members of the crew so this would be-in essence-female bonding time.

As they walked, a young lad was handing out newspaper fresh off the machine. He gladly handed one to Annie without request. 

"Hey kid I didn't ask for this!" Annie protested as the boy ran off handing newspapers to anyone in sight. "Might as well read it since I have it." Annie said opening up the paper in reading it. One particular story caught her sight. As she read it a broad grin came across her face and she burst into laughter.

"I told you that bastard would get what's coming to him!" Annie boasted loudly.

Anglora had a rather confused look on her face. "What happened?" She said while trying to look at the paper.

"This!" Annie said proudly handing Anglora the paper and pointing to the article.

Anglora clasped her hand over her mouth as she stared mesmerized by the story. "Oh my......" Is all that Anglora said when she read the article about Darver. Whether or not Anglora was disappointed that Darver had not been killed or she was happy that he was imprisoned was left up for debate.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2009)

*Gavurn Island*

"Hmm I can't get her" Tsubaki said
"I wouldn't be surprised if she slept with the guy first..." Tsubaki said to herself
"Nahhh she wouldn't do that"
"He has nothing to offer her" Tsubaki said with a laugh

She was walking through the town and heard a fight going on. Loud booms and crashing. 

"That's has to be Garrick" Tsubaki said

She scattered a few seeds on the ground and knelt down and touched the ground the seeds grew into a plant with a small pod on the top. The pod exploded and feather like seeds floated away. 

"A man fighting a woman?" 
"That's not Garrick" Tsubaki thought

She headed toward the fight and saw Karl dodging the attacks of a huge muscled woman. She moved without thinking and threw a handful of seeds onto the ground and knelt and touched the ground the seeds disappeared into teh ground and her skin turned green. Vines grew up around Jenny's feet the few seconds of shock allower Karl to kick her again in her face. Jenny easily broke the vines and thundered toward Tsubaki.

"Shit I probably should have set up a few things before I did that" Tsubaki said

She continued to touch the ground and a wooden wall erupted from the ground. He skin became darker and a series of plants with pods shot up as the wall exploded toward her the pods exploded and riddled her with spines. Jenny covered her face and continued forward. Suddenly Karl appeared behind her and grabbed her just and Jenny punched the ground and a huger crater formed where they were. Karl created some distance and rested her down. 

"Don't get hit" Karl said

Tsubaki spread her seeds on the ground

"Keep her distracted" Tsubaki said
"Stop giving me orders Seaman Recruit" Karl said 

He blurred and kicked up some dust and continued his hit and run strategy on Jenny. Tsubaki darkened her skin again so she could make the plants grow faster. Huge plants grew up and grabbed Jenny the vines of the plants had long thorns on them. When they grabbed her she tried to pull them away Karl knocked her hands away as the vines enveloped her. He continued to knock away her hand eventually she couldn't move the vines were too much. 

"She'll burst out" Karl said appearing next to Tsubaki
"I don't think so" Tsubaki said 
"Those particular vines feed on blood, they are related to the Blood Flower"
"They are drinking her blood"
"With that much thorns piercing her they will literally suck the life out of her"
"I know I broke several of her ribs and her arm" Karl said
"Her body was very broken, I don't know how she kept fighting"
"She reminds me of Pieter" Karl said
"Well good thing I appeared" Tsubaki said
"No way she could hit me" Karl said
"No way you were going to beat her either" Tsubaki said

The vine enveloped figure stopped moving 

"Time to report to Lt Commander Clemens"
"I just tried, she isn't answering" 
"OK then I have a few free minutes" 
"That uniform" Karl started
"I'll wear different pants" Tsubaki said before he could continue
"The top too?"
"The top is comfortable" 
"It keeps my breasts from bouncing around"

Karl paused, 

"You have no breasts" Karl said with a smirk
"I'm going to report you for imporpper conduct" Tsubaki said with a laugh

Karl roared with laughter and put his hand on Tsubaki's head

"Lets get to the Thirsty Marine to see how Garrick is doing."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2009)

_Gavurn Island..._
Kalen presses the tip of his knife against Clemens right eyeball, "I'm going to dig your pretty green eyeballs out one by one, unless you don't get me the fuck out of this goddamn funhouse," he tells her. His face becoming pale, and his breath becoming shallow as the mirror void slowly saps his life away.

Clemens looks  up at him, not able to speak or move. Whatever poison courses through her blood has totally paralyzed her. a_FUCK YOU!_ she tells him inwardly. Kalen seems to intuit her thoughts and starts to press his knife down. Suddenly Clemens moans in a weak voice, the only sound that she can produce. 

Kalen smiles and pats her on the head, lifting the knife away from her eyeball. "Good I knew you were the cooperative type. Now do whatever the hell it is that you do and get me out of here!" 
_
Okay asshole but be careful what you wish for_ she replies inwardly. Thankfully she doesn't need to make a physical gesture to activate a simple doorway, her eyes seem to do the trick. They glow even brighter and both she and Kalen melt through the mirrored floor beneath them. 

A second later a mirror forms high in the sky over the resort, almost 1,000 feet high in fact. Both Clemens and Kalen fall out of the mirror. "HOLY SHIT!!!" Kalen yells with horror as he sees where they've exited. They both hurtle to the ground like cannonballs. Kalen hits the tiled surface beside the swimming pool with a bone crunching thud, while Clemens falls headfirst into the resort swimming pool. 

_Zane Garrick vs Len Rokorn..._
_The Thirsty Marine_ no longer exists. All that remains is a giant crater of busted concrete and piles of splintered wood. Within the wreckage both Garrick and Rokorn punch at each other like a real life version of Rockem Sockem Robots. They don't even bother to block each other's punches as they stand toe to toe, bashing each other in the face, neither man giving ground. 

Garrick smiles as Rokorn hits him in the jaw with an uppercut but then he responds with a spinning backfstt that hits Rokorn in the side of the face. 

"THEY DON'T MAKE COMMODORES LIKE THEY USED TO GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" Garrick bellows with a laugh.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2009)

*Lintu Island*

Shane trained with Lin in the yard of the Monastery, he had his bone katars on his hand. Lin was surprised to learn he had eater a DF also. She parried his blows but he was told to come at her without using martial arts. So he pretty much just behaved like a wild man.

"This is stupid" Shane said

Lin knocked away his hand stabbed at him, he grabbed her hand and flipped over her head and retreated. She rounded on him and continued to retreat she stabbed at him and he used her momentum and attempted to trip her but her movements were so deliberate it didn't work 

"Hey I saw that" Lin said
"Just jumping around is stupid" 
"A total waste of energy" Shane said 
"Well we can't spar if we both use reactive martial arts" Lin said sounding annoyed

Elsewhere

Shan woke up, this was the third day she lay in bed. She was blind folded and her ears were plugged. She cloud still hear, she couldn't see with the blind fold on but her constant heart beat sent out sount waves and they bounced off everything in the room giving her something of echo location. She could move around the room like normal, the reason she was blind folded was the sun was too bring and it hurt her eyes. She was working on her powers in the room for the past few days. She heard someone coming and turned to face the door. 

"Grandfather" she said before he came though the door
"How did you know it was me?" he said with a smile
"You smelly like tea and peppermint oil" she said with a smile
"How it is coming?" 
"I can turn them off"
"I'm not having much success with the scale they are either on or off" Shan said
"How is turning off certain ones coming"
"I can do that" Shan said
"I have only hearing touch smell on" She said
"If I take hearing or touch off it messes with the echo location" she said
"You want to go out side?" Suun asked
"Yes" she said with a smile
"I miss everyone so much" 

She's been locked in the room until she could prevent brain from over loading from sensory information. This would be the first time she saw everyone since the day she ate the Devil fruit. She walked down the halls and out into the light outside and turned off touched because the sun was burning her skin. She felt Shane bolting toward her and put up her hands

"That's freaky" he said as he stopped
"You can see me with the blind fold on?"
"Yea and I can smell you too when was the last time you had a bath" she said 

He hugged her 

"I missed you so much" he said softly
"I'm so sorry"
"Get off me you smell like a dead sea king" she said pushing him away laughing
"How do you feel?" Lin aksed
"LINNN!!!" she screamed excitedly
"They told me you were back, it will be so good to have another girl around here" she said running over and hugging Lin
"It seems you are fine and I don't have to kill Shane" Dane said

She ran and hugged him

"I missed you" she said as she squeezed him
"Well now that you are OK I want you working to master your fruit" 
"Jeez I been out here for one minute and you're already talking about training" she said laughing
"I got a call yesterday"
"It's a big job, Lin I'll want you to come too" Dane said
"Rest for the rest of today we leave tomorrow" he said as he turned and walked away
"Jeez so bossy" Lin said
"I know he didn't even ask you" Shan said
"Yess, I was getting bored trying to not beat Lin up"
"Lin since you are going on a mission tomorrow"
"Lets move ahead with your training you have mastered the beginner lessons"


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 30, 2009)

*Gavurn Island...* 

V headed straight to the center of the island, a massive plaza with a large fountain in the middle.  He was doing his best not to blend in, which was really not that hard.  After scanning the crowd for a little while, V acted.  He grabbed the two nearest people and wrapped one of his arms around each of their necks.  

As the crowd slowly turned to see what was going on, V began to speak.  "I'm looking for a woman named Leena Haden.  If she steps forward, or if someone tells me where she was, I'll let this one live," V said, nodding his head at the old man on his right.  

"What about her?" someone in the crowd shouted.  In one fluid move, V whipped a knife out of his belt and slashed it at the other hostages throat.  The girl was dead before she hit the ground.  "Now you know I'm serious," V said.   

In a nearby clothing shop, Leena Haden was trying on a new dress.  "How do I look?" she said to herself in the mirror.  "This is perfect! But... I like the other one too.  I guess I'll take both of them," she muttered to herself.  As she headed to pay, she heard a voice shouting her name.  

Leena stopped for a second, her face pale, when she heard what V had to say.  She quickly handed the dresses to the owner.  "I'll be back in a minute," she said, before running into the plaza and pushing her way through the crowd.  When she got to the fountain, she saw one of the hostages fall on the ground, dead.  "I'm Leena Haden," she said, walking straight towards V.  "Now release that man!" 

V placed one hand one the hostage's jaw and one hand one his skull before twisting.  With a sickening snap, the old man's head rested at a drawn out angle.  V tossed the dead body aside and headed forward, a knife in each hand.  "If you're lucky, you'll experience twice the amount of pain he did before dying," V said as he attacked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2009)

*Tropica Island...*
Helen smiles as she looks up at the bright sun and the clear blue sky. There is a pleasant breeze so unlike that bone chilling cold that they experienced at the Great Blizzard Gaol. 

"Well I know that I'm going to relax...." she says aloud, which is a unusual for her since she's almost always training. 

She removes a pouch from her leather belt and looks at her crewmates with a smirk. "I got a little going away present from my secret admirer Flynn," she remarks and takes out a handful of gold coins. 

_Back in Flynn's cabin...
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" he screams as he notices that his chest of money is 2.58342 Kilograms lighter. "WHY LEGS WHY?!?!?!?!?" _

Helen hands her crewmates each a handful of coins. She's never really been that much of a money oriented person anyway except when it comes to buying essential things, like good protective armor or weapons. 

"I'll be at the spa," she mutters, pointing at a sign that reads _Botanica Day Spa and Hot Springs_.
_*
On Gavurn Island...*_
Clemens plunges into the pool headfirst and the shock almost knocks her out from the sheer force of the impact. She blacks out for a second and feels water jet into her lungs as she sinks to the bottom of the pool like an anchor, which is what her devil fruit power makes her in the water, a literal Human anchor. 

She's unable to close her mouth or even wriggle her toes due to the paralysis in her body but she really couldn't swim anyway if she tried. As  her body hits the bottom she begins to feel lightheaded as the air supply to her brain shuts off. She thinks about how odd it would be to die like this at the bottom of a pool wearing a swimsuit. _What are they going to put on my gravestone?_ she wonders, _that I died while taking a swim?_ 

As her mind starts to wander and she feels her thoughts flutter, suddenly a pair of hands grab her under her arms and pull her upwards but she blacks out, hoping that this person knows CPR. 

An unknown amount of time later Clemens wakes up with a jolt like someone's pulled a switch and jumpstarted her back to life. She coughs up water and shakes her head from side to side trying to get her bearings. 

"Easy there you swallowed a lot of water..." a voice mutters. 

Clemens looks up and sees a man kneeling beside her. He wears red swim trunks and has an athletic physique. _Great I got saved by a friggin lifeguard_ she thinks with embarrassment. _Well at least he's cute_. A crowd of curious onlookers has gathered around them, wondering just where the hell Clemens came from. 

"Are you alright Miss?" the Lifeguard asks her. Clemens nods, "Marine business," she mutters weakly, pushing him away. She tries to get to her feet but feels lightheaded and falls back to the floor on her rear end. "Fuckin poison," she mutters. She looks around for Rokorn but doesn't see him anywhere. 

"What happened to the man who fell with me?!" she asks.

"What man?" asks the Lifeguard.

"Shit!" Clemens exclaims in frustration. 

_With Garrick...._
"So this girl stole an apple from a fruit stand right and I caught her. She told me that she was starving and had no mother and she was taking the apple back to her little brother..." Garrick proclaims. He sits on a piece of splintered lumber smoking a cigar. He has a right black eye and his many bruises line his face.

"So what did you do to her," Rokorn asks him, sitting opposite him. He looks as worse as Garrick and his right eye is puffy and sealed shut from swelling. 

"I arrested the girl and sent her off to Impel Down for stealing Gyahahahahahahahaha!!" he bellows with a hearty laugh. Rokorn laughs as well.  

"But get this they told me that they don't accept eight year olds in Impel Down. Can you believe that shit!" Garrick exclaims, "A crime is a crime, whether you're eight or eighty!" 

Rokorn shrugs, "I just would've killed her..." he responds. 

Karl and Tsubaki arrive on the scen a minute later, looking at both Garrick and Rokorn with surprised faces. "Me and him came to an understanding!" Garrick tells them. 

Rokorn nods, "Yeah we have a lot in common!" 

*BLAM! *

Suddenly Garrick bashes him on the back of the head and knock him cold, "BUT YOU'RE STILL GOING TO JAIL YOU SCUM!!!!"  he yells at Rokorn. 

Garrick begins enjoying his cigar again. He looks at Karl, "Get him out of here and transfer him to the prison authorities! I hope the both of you took care of your targets?!" 

"And does anyone know where Clemens is? I can't fuckin' reach her....AGAIN!!" he growls.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 1, 2009)

*With the Xtreme Marine Squadron*
"AYE! UNBELIEVABLE!" Rago exclaims as he continues to read the newspaper.

Yingoru nodded in agreement. "Yea, the marines capturing Darver is some crazy ass shit." Yingoru said. 

Rago threw the news paper at Yingoru and he picked it off his face. "Aye! Not that you idiot. The Angel Pirates, the crew we just arrested and sent to the Blizzard Gaol have escaped! Then Lolly suddenly captures Darver Grenguo. None of this adds up correctly. Just what is Lolly playing at?" Rago said in thought. 

"That is kind of crazy now that you mention it. But I told you that we should have just killed the pirates instead of sending their sorry asses to jail."  Yingoru said as he drew his blade and waved it about.

"Aye! No, it's alright. Their escape will be in vain. Karma justice will prevail." Rago said stepping on the back of one of the pirates laying on the ground.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 1, 2009)

*Kracken Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*Marc Gomes VS Jason Slate*

Marc landed hard and tumbled about in the sand. Stabbing his katana into the floor he stopped his roll and got to his feet looking at Jason angrily. Jason's behavior had suckered Marc into thinking he was weak and stupid. Marc spat out the blood that had rushed into his mouth from the last blow and immediately trained his eyes on Jason in case of a counter attack. Jason however was doing what appeared to be the moon walk. Will you cut that shit out" Marc said angrily as Jason began doing the worm. "You fucking tricked me" Marc snapped. "You tricked yourself, you arrived at an incorrect assumption all by yourself, there was no help on my part" Jason said shrugging his shoulders. "You thought I was weak, I don't have any right to tell you that you were wrong. The marines don't just hand out ships and captaincy to everyone one you know, did you really think they would send a bunch of rag tag idiots to defend a world noble?"  Jason said looking at Marc curiously. Marc snarled in frustration as Jason started doing the robot. "Why the fuck are you dancing" Marc said annoyed. "Well you see before you refused ever so rudely I was going to suggest we just have a dance competition while we waited on the others to finish their fight, but since you said no I tried to suppress the urge but alas I could not. Marc rushed forward his right hand extended behind him as he charged. "I should warn you, that this fight will be decided solely by your sword skill, your fruit and normal attacks will have no effect on me" Jason said breakdancing in the sand. Jason jumped up from his spin and blocked Marc's strike using his forearm to stop Marc's wrist. "You are strong there is no doubt about that, but will it be enough?" Jason asked knocking Marc back again.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 1, 2009)

*Tropica Island*

Nicobi looked at the coins and pocketed them

"Thanks legs" he shouted at Helen as she walked off

She shot him a glare and then turned and headed toward the spa.

"I'm going to get a drink and have some fun" Nicobi said
"I'll be at that lil bar down there for starters" Nicobi said pointing to a small bar with palm leaves for a roof with several women sitting on stools outside of it.

Nicobi took off his vest and flexed his muscles

"Lets get to work boys" Nicobi said and strut toward the bar

*Gavurn Island*

Tsubaki looked at Karl

"You think we should tell him that I killed those guys?" Tsubaki said
"No don't tell him anything" Karl said softly
"What the fuck are you two whispering about" 
"Nothing Captain" Karl said as he hopped down in the hole

He lifted the unconscious man onto his shoulder

"I'll head back to the boat with him sir" Karl said
"Come on Seaman recruit" Karl said as he passed her

*Kracken Island*

Fire hung from the chandalier and called junior names like spot spotty spots. She wasn't very creative

"Red you aren't very creative" Junior said
"Like you are Spot?" Fire answered

He disappeared from her sight and the chandalier shook and fell, she jumped off and pushed off the wall he intercepted her with a kick in mid air. and she slammed into the ground.

"What's wrong red?"
"You thought you already figured out how fast I was?"

Fire didn't answer she disappeared and so did he her knives clashed with his claws several times she blocked his blows with no weights on her hands feet. He couldn't land a blow on her and she couldn't land a blow on him. He eventually slashed her back and she fell to teh ground

"I'm just too fast for you red" Junior said with a smirk

Fire jumped onto the wall and drove her daggers into the wall she undid her last weight and it fell to teh ground shattering the tiles. 

"OK Spots"
"I'm going to get...."

Fire was cut off as the entire house shook 

"That wasn't me" Junior said
"That's prolly Smirnov killing you friends" Fire said

Meanwhile with Smirnov

Smirnov ran into the house and pounded up the stairs and they broke under his weight and he fell into a bathroom under the steps and water showered all over him as he lay on the broken porcelain

"*That's not going to work*" Smirnov thought and he spat water out of his mouth


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2009)

_Tropica Island..._
Helen walks into the woman's day spa. She stares wistfully at all the tanned and well coiffed women with their hair all done up, getting facials, massages, manicures, and other relaxing pursuits. Helen looks at herself in a small mirror on the wall and frowns slightly as she focuses on the black and blue across her chin and the jagged split ends of her long blond hair. She's never been a vain person who was overly concerned with her looks but she's not a slob either. 

"What can I do you for hon?" asks a woman at the front desk with a red beehive hairdo. 

"Give me the works!" Helen responds. 

Helen starts out her session by relaxing in the special hot spring located at the back of the spa. She slides open the door to a quaint room with a steaming pool all to herself. Helen removes her towel and tests the water with her toes. "Ah just right," she sighs, sliding gingerly into the water and resting her head against a small pillow at the edge of the pool. 

She closes her eyes and relaxes, letting the soothing water wash away her bruises and relax her body. After a minute of letting her mind relax the door slides open. 

"Spa Service!" announces a cheerful female voice that sound slightly gruff at the same time. 

Helen is so relaxed at this point she doesn't even open her eyes. "Uh huh..." she mutters in a zen tone of voice. 

"Would you like a hot towel wrap?" the voice asks. Helen shrugs, again still with her eyes closed, "Sure why not," she replies. Helen hears the woman's footsteps as she approaches. 

"Here we GOOOOOOOO!" The voice exclaims now sounding like a man. 

*SPLASH!*

Something dives into the pool and Helen opens her eyes in startlement. "What the?!"  A man wearing a giant red hat, glasses, and a green checkered sweater vest, and slacks, points a camera at Helen. 

*"FIRE!"* he yells as the bright flashbulb of his camera goes off. A second later the man flies out of the roof of the spa like a streaking comet and lands somewhere a block away in a dumpster. His nose bleeds and there is a wide smile on his face to match the huge lump on his forehead. 
_
A week later at Marine HQ..._
*"Excellent work Captain Attachan. Another masterpiece!!"* Vice Admiral Akazaku, chief bounty master, remarks as he dabs at a small nose bleed with a tissue. He stares at several pictures of Helen leaping out of a pool in shock. *"I think I'll keep these for myself,"* he says sliding them into his desk drawer. *"Maybe send a couple to Sengoku..."* 

He hands Attachan a photo, *"Here use this for her bounty poster,"* he tells the elite Marine photographer. The photo shows Helen covering herself with a small towel that only barely covers her. The expression on her face is a mixture of outrage and disbelief.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 1, 2009)

*Kracken Island, Lord Germanicus Manor*

"I'm sure that was your friend crashing through the wall" Junior said
"He's probably lying in a heap somewhere downstairs"

With all the witty banter Fire didn't realize that her anger was all but gone. She'd been having fun fighting Junior

"Time to get serious" she said as she dropped to the ground

She bounced on the balls of her feet, when she did this she could react quicker. Junior disappeared and she did too blades and steel clashed. Junior kicked Fire but she could sense it coming and she blocked it with one hand and stabbed him in his thigh. He growled in pain and slashed at her but she easily avoided. She stood a few paces back, 

"Well spots, you know it's over right" Fire said
"HOW THE FUCK ARE YOU BLOCKING MY ATTACKS" he screamed
"Those last two attack it seemed like you could sense them coming" Junior said calming down a bit
"This zoan fruit made me into an animal, it gave me animal instincts"
"I didn't eat a fruit" Fire said
"I'm a wild animal" she said and she disappeared

Junior moved but the wound in his leg really slowed him down he blocked one blow with his claws but he couldn't get into proper position to block the other and she stabbed him in his side. He screamed but she retreated again

"Stop playing with me" he said
"Cats may play with their food" Fire said
"Wolves don't"
"I am just weakening you so I can get the killing blow"

She disappeared again but Junior didn't move this time she hamgstrung him and he dropped to his knees 

"Bye bye spots, It was fun"

He raked her stomach but the attack didn't have the power needed to do much more than scratch her deeply. She raised her knives to deliver teh killing blow when the entire house shook again

"*FIRE!!!!*" Smirnov bellowed
"*Tetra get up there and stop her before she does something stupid*" 
"Shit" Fire said

She tried to run for the door but a hand grabbed her foot, she kicked it away and bolted for the door and ran back to where the Lord Germanicus was. He wasn't there anymore though just the empty chair. Fire screamed all her rage returning. She cleared the table with her both hands and flipped it over. She knocked an expensive bottle of liquor and several glasses and a candle also fell onto the ground.The candle rolled to the wet spot on the floor and the room blazed up. She continued to scream and destroy things until Tetra appeared and dragged her out of the room

"Come on" Tetra said dragging the screaming Fire 

They reached with the hall Fire breaking everything she could touch, the reached the broken stairs with fire still kicking and screaming and struggling

"*FIRE*" 
"*CALM DOWN NOWWW*" Smirnov roared

She stopped kicking and screaming and ran over to him

"They killed everyone" she said tears running down her face
"*I know, I know*" Smirnov said
"*Lets go*" he said walking her out of the house smoke already billowing down the hall

They walked out into the yard and Dreyri was standing there

"*Lets get back to the boat*" Smirnov said

Tetra was holding Fire ans they walked through the forest headed toward the black sword


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 1, 2009)

*Kracken Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*Marc Gomes VS Jason Slate*

Marc was once again launched into the air but this time he landed on his feet sliding back a few feet. "I am not quite sure but it seems you are allowing me to get in your head and mess with your fighting. You are clearly very strong and fast but your attacks are lacking that extra something I keep hearing about" Jason said knocking his closed fist on his open palm. "You have the tools and skills to beat me but you just aren't getting the job done" Jason said scratching at his stomach. "Are you fucking insane?" Marc asked confused, "I am trying to fucking kill you, should you really be worrying about what the fuck is wrong with me?" "Hmm I think you might be right" Jason said regaining his senses. "The fights should be about finished by now, are you sure I can't interest you in just backing down now with the captain of the losing crew simply retreating" Jason asked. "You doubt your men?" Marc asked getting more and more confused with this man. "Not in the slightest but it is not impossible for my crew to lose. I mean hey nobody thought Monkey D. Luffy could beat Royal Shichibukai Sir Crocodile or Royal Shichibukai Gekko Moria for that matter" Jason said holding his hands out. Suddenly Jason realized what he had done and he clapped his hand to his mouth. "Hey do me a favor and pretend you didn't just hear that" Jason said sheepishly scratching at his head. "Look can you just shut your fucking trap and fight seriously?" Marc asked his temper rising again. "But I am fighting seriously, you have yet to injure me" Jason said confused. Marc clapped his hand to his face in annoyance. Marc exhaled sharply calming his mind, "he's a fucking idiot just ignore him" Marc whispered to himself. His body language is completely different now, Jason thought to himself as he widened his stance preparing for Marc. Marc blurred running circles around Jason. Jason observed him carefully watching him go round and round. Jason began to shake his right hand violently looking for an opening. Jason through the ball of explosive liquid where Marc would appear but Marc drew brakes at the last second and the bomb went off kicking up sand. Jason shielded his eyes and Marc seized the opportunity to blitz forward. Marc swung his katana but again Jason used caught Marc at the wrist preventing the blow. Jason raised his free hand to knock Marc back again but Marc dropped his katana to his free hand and swung it quickly as Jason jumped backwards. A shallow wound opened on Jason's chest and his uniform quickly began to get stained with blood. 

"Oh ho ho" Jason said dabbing at his wound and observing the blood with his fingers. "Finally thought of a way to use your speed to get past my attack pattern did you? It seems your fighting has gone back to normal" Jason said observing the deliberation and precision of Marc's movements compared to the annoyed and sloppy movements earlier. "You are still angry but you are channeling that rage to accomplish your goal" Jason observed as Marc exhaled again sharply blocking Jason out. Jason shook both of his hands violently before launching a bomb at Marc. Marc rolled to the side but as he looked up he saw the other bomb in front of him. Quickly shielding his face Marc was blasted backwards and landed hard. "Come on" Jason said in exasperation, "didn't you see me shaking both hands." Marc rushed forward again repeating the same maneuver of circling Jason as before. Jason launched his first bomb where Marc would be next and his second where Marc would stop should he dodge the first bomb. But Marc decreased the gravity around him and slipped past the first bomb and made a sharp turn towards Jason. "You little sneak" Jason said getting ready to grab Marc's hand again. Jason grabbed Marc's katana hand again but to Jason's surprise Marc quickly drew performed an iaijitsu draw with his wakizashi opening another wound that crossed the previous one in an X. Jason stumbled backwards in shock, "changing up your attack pattern, I should have expected it. "Come" Marc said tossing his tanto into his mouth, "this next exchange will end it." "I hope the tanto isn't just for show" Jason said panting from the pain, "the tricks you just used won't work again." Marc raced forward zig zagging as he went. Jason launched his bombs but Marc changed direction too quickly for Jason to keep up. Jason grabbed Marc's wrist again preventing the katana strike and grabbed Marc's other hand as he swung his wakizashi. The men struggled and Marc slowly began to lean forward. Jason looked at him confused, there was no way he can reach me with such a short sword Jason reassured himself. Marc swung his head cutting Jason on his forearm. The pain caused Jason to release Marc's katana hand and he brought it down hard opening  deep gouge on Jason's chest. "Man, Akainu is really going to have my ass for this one" Jason said as he collapsed in a heap on the sand.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2009)

Prince sits on the railings of the *Dark Justice*, singing a little song softly to himself.

_From the sands of Allabasta to the trees of Shabondy,
we'll fight our Gov'ment's battles, on land and on sea.
First to fight for right and freedom and to keep our honor clean.
We are proud to claim the title of World Government marines._

He glances out towards the island and spots Karl, Tsubaki, and Garrick walking towards the boat.

"Yo! Hey! How'd it go?" He called out.

*With Kent....*

"Wake up little one. one ne ne ne." Darius mumbles. Kent blinks groggily. It was long after he'd been collared, and the metal burns like fire around his neck. he shakes his head and stands. "Good boy. Boy oy oy oy. Now, I it's time for you to fight. Fight ight ight ight." Darius cackles, pushing Kent towards a blinding light.

Kent tumbles into a large arena and takes a few seconds to gather himself. He glances around. The arena was large, with sand at the bottom and high walls. Both were stained with random patches of blood.

_No problem._ He thought to himself. _I'll just geppou right over the wall and-_ Pain shoots from his collar, and it takes every effort not to cumple to the ground. _Or not._ He looks up towads the other side of the arena, where his enemy is emerging. Kent's eyes widen.

"Derrick?" He shouts across the arena.

"Kent!" Derrick shouts back. "What's-

"FIGHT!" Booms a voice from the stands. Despite not wanting to, despite every fiber in his being trying to stop himself, Kent soru's towards the ghost boy.

"DERRICK LOOK OUT!" He shouts. "Shigan!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 1, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
"Can't stop now" Karl said to Prince
"Have to put this man in the brig" 

Karl passed and went below deck carrying the large man over his shoulder, he went toward the brig and hand a seaman recruit prepare a special cell. Sea stone leg shackles and hand shackles, sea stone bars. 

"You nor anyone else is to go anywhere near this man" Karl said seriously
"I will have the keys for his shackles and the cell" Karl said

He turned and walked toward the infirmary to have his shoulder looked at

Meanwhile back on deck

"I completed my mission with no hitches" Tsubaki said with a smile
"I'm going to change my uniform" she said shooting a quick glance at Garrick
"See you later Jr. Lt. Prince" she said with a smile as she disappeared toward her room

*Lintu Island*

Lin worked hard with Lung through the night learning the new moves. The intermediate level of the technique was totally different, there were no blocks anymore. The style started to look toatlly different, the parrys were powerful enough to put an opponent off balance easily nd the follow up strike could be deadly in almost all cases. Lin started to enjoy it more and more. She felt as it went along it began to fit her more.

"I'm tired father Lung"
"As you should be child"
"Go to sleep, come see me in the morning i will give you a few things to think about"
"Sure thing" 

She bowed to him and went off to bed


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 1, 2009)

V moved forward as throwing knives appeared in Leena's hands.  The former marine began to whip them at V.  V's knives moved in a blur, knocking into every single knife right before they struck him.  Soon, the masked killer was right in front of Leena, a trail knives behind him.  By now, the crowd had disappeared, running as fast as they could away from the fight.    

V's hand shot out at Leena's neck, tightly holding a knife.  Just as it was about to slit her throat, Leena suddenly leaped into the air.  V craned his neck to follow her.  Leena gracefully landed on top of a nearby building.  "It's my Devil Fruit," she shouted down at V.  "You'll never catch me!"  As V ran towards the building she was on, she leaped to another, sending a dozen throwing knives sailing down straight at V.  

V jumped back as each throwing knife slammed into the ground in front of him.  He spun, searching for where Leena was when he heard a shout.  "Behind you!" V rolled to the side as Leena's throwing knives came down in front of him.  "Damn, it didn't work..." Leena muttered.  As she prepared to jump once more, she felt something strange.  She looked down to see a knife sticking out of her leg.  

"I can also throw knives," V said as he hoisted himself to the top of the building Leena was on.  Just as he finished saying this, Leena attacked.  She slashed at V's face, throwing knives between her knuckles.  V hurriedly moved to the side, but the knives slashed his rib cage.  Before Leena could anything else, V slammed the hilt of one his knives into her temple.  "I hope you will enjoy our days at the bottom of The Dark Justice..." he said to her as he dragged her unconscious body to the ship.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2009)

With the LTP
 ?its like a ghost town here.? James looked around the town and picked up a few pieces of paper scatted on the ground, trying to look under them. ?What the hell do you think happened here?? Belle couldn?t see any signs of life either. ?Dunno.? Kama rubbed his chin. ?But I know I saw marines on the island so I would recommend we be careful, this could be an ambush.? Belle sighed, ?Since bolt is still in bed with a fever I?ll go in and keep looking after him. So you guys try and watch out for yourselves ok?? She looked at James and Kama. *?eh? Why us??* they both blinked.


Belle left the group and returned to the ship, Eve, Nolan, James, Anax and Kama were left to investigate the town and see if there were indeed people left in this town.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 1, 2009)

_*Kent vs...Derrick?*_

"DERRICK LOOK OUT!" He shouts. "Shigan!" Derrick is slightly wobbily but thanks to the warning he is just able to dodge the attack, "What the hell are you doing!" Suddenly Derrick moves on his own and smacks Kent back with his staff, "Huh?"

Derrick stands confused for a minute, "I-I didn't do that. Something's making me attack you!" His hand is forced into the air and he points his finger at Kent, "Look out!!!" beam of black and white swirling out of his finger heads right for the Blade Pirate's Captain, "Move Kent!"

With the LTP-

James and Kama walk a few feet ahead of the pack with confused looks, "I don't get it, there isn't even anyone on this island," James nods, "I know, I mean how the hell could we get into trouble!" Suddenly something flies out of a window of the bar that they passed and knocks the two over. They look at see that it was a small boy that hit them, "What the hell? Did you just fly out of a window?" They push him off, "Who through this kid at me dammit!"

A large man chewing on a drum leg pops his head out, "Eh?" He barely fits in his shirt, some of his fat stomach pokes out of the bottom, the boy rubs his head, "Oh thank Oda, someone is going to help me, *"How dare you hit us with that thing!"* Nolan pops his head in, "Atleast he was really small, he couldn't have hurt too bad," the two nod, *"True, true,"* the boy waves a fist in the air, "Hey! I'm not that short!" But he is ignored, "You!" James points a blade at the large man, "Don't ever throw midgets at me again..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 1, 2009)

With Shin and M.J.

Shin had spent some time trying to decipher the instruction but hadn't gotten past Natsu yet and M.J. had managed to convince him to take a break and accompany her.Well not really convincing, it was more like, kidnapping.She just pushed his wheelchair, and him with it,off the boardwalk and then headed into town with him.

He didn't feel like it, but he was too doped up and beat up to do anything about it but moan and bitch about it for a few minutes and then gave up."You know I could use some new shoes."He hadn't forgotten about that time she bought him pretty much all the clothes he currently has hanging in his closet right now.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 1, 2009)

*Kracken Island*

Smirnov, Fire, Tetra and Dreyri walked out of the forest onto the beach and saw Marc sitting on the beach smoking a cigerette

"What took you guys so long?" Marc said
"Those guys are strong" Tetra said 
"Did Fire kill that guy?" 
"No we got to her in time" Tetra said
"Good lets get out of here" Marc said
"The log still isn't set" Tetra said in an annoyed tone
"*Guys, can you get Akawana over here?*" Smirnov asked
"*Why? You look fine*" Marc said
"*You look like you haven't even fought*"
"*Until I put my bracelets on*" Smirnov said
"*When I'm in this form, I don't breathe, sweat, feel hungry*"
"*I stop being human*"
"*When I put the bracelets on I start being human again*" 
"You're not human even then" Fire said with a smile

That was the first time she smiled since they left the manor

"Go get Akawana and tell her to bring her stuff" Marc said

Dreyri and Tetra left on the small boat

"*Tell her to deal with you guys first, i'll be fine until I put them back on*"
"*You two guys can go too*" Smirnov said
"Nah we'll stay here with you" Fire said

After about a half an hour of sitting on the beach Hawthorne and Akawana headed to the beach on the long boat.

"What are you going here?" Marc asked Hawthorne
"I plan to run some tests on you, I need to see this" Hawthorne said
"*Akavana are you ready?*" Smirnov said
"I don't know what to be ready for"
"*Mass bleeding and organ damage*" Smirnov said calmly

Akawana went pale, He held the bracelet in his coat and snapped one onto his hand. His chest exploded with blood, he dropped to the ground and vomited blood onto the beach and fell onto the ground unconscious.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 1, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*
General Necaroy returned to the Makaosu meeting room wielding a newspaper. He threw his glare at David once again and tossed the newspaper at him with the article about Darver's capture.

"........How did something like this happen.......?" Necaroy questioned violently. ".......First he resigned as being leader and now he is apparently imprisoned at the Blizzard Gaol. Do you have a hand with any of this........?" Necaroy questioned. He meant business.

*With the Angel Pirates*
*"Rising current!"* Mathias exclaimed as he constructed a wind current and thrust it downward, creating a giant wave of water. Mathias was in the ocean surfing as apart of his vacation.

Mathias perfectly balanced himself on the surfboard as he went across the tide. "This is the life! I get to have fun while training at the same time. This is perfect for my balance training." Mathias bellowed into the air.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*
General Necaroy returned to the Makaosu meeting room wielding a newspaper. He threw his glare at David once again and tossed the newspaper at him with the article about Darver's capture.

"........How did something like this happen.......?" Necaroy questioned violently. ".......First he resigned as being leader and now he is apparently imprisoned at the Blizzard Gaol. Do you have a hand with any of this........?" Necaroy questioned. He meant business.

David's eye just twitched. "Who did it." He slammed the paper onto the table. "Who fucking captured him?!" He didn't bother to read the article passed the headline and couldn't help feel outraged. "Darver is my GOAL!" He shouts at Necaroy. "I aimed to defeat him! do you think i would sell him out to the marines!? Fuck the marines! I wanted to defeat Darver once and for all and prove my strength!" He turned to the few Makasou who were gathered there. "Here's a brief view on my plans." He turned so his eyes were focused forward. "We get evrett industries to build these weapons for us. we don't have the type of resources they do. Then, We'll convert the giant into our own personal pacifista." He turned to all of them. "When everythings said and done. We'll all get our goals accomplished." he clenched his fists tight. "And we'll find out just who the hell thinks their man enough to take away my goal."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2009)

*Kent vs. Derrick...*

"Since when can you shoot a lazer beam?" Kent asks in disbelief. The collar at his throat burns and he leaps into the air, executing a perfect flip over the attack. The crowd oohs and ahhs it's appreciation. "Gepou!" Kent shouts, taking off. He skyrockets into the air, and, against his better judgement, stops directly above Derrick. "Fore!" He shouts, and Derrick quickly phases through the ground. Kent hits the earth with a groundshaking thud, and Derrick goes in for the kill, swinging his staff mercilessly. Kent grabs it and flips Derrick over his head, and the ghost boy responds with another swirling lazer. This one Kent only dodges by inches, and Derrick follows up with a devestating roundhouse to Kent's chest. The crowd goes wild watching the two crewmates trying to kill each other.

*With Sanya....*

"I remember the first time I ever played poker. I was like seven, and I wasn't really that good, 'cause y'know, I was seven. But I loooooooved it. I mean the cards, the chips, the high stakes..." Sanya babbles aimlessly, chewing her bottom lip as she examines the river. "All in."

"Wha..what?" Her opponent says. He, unfortunately, doesn't have the ability to tune Sanya out. 

"My mom like's bridge. But I never go bridge. Too many rules, am I right? Poker is just simple. Playin it cool. Like-"

I give up," The man says dejectedly. "Fold." 

"Oh? Really?" Sanya asks, adding his remaining chips to her already considerably large pile. "Anyone else care for a round or 3?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 1, 2009)

With the LTP-

James and Kama walk a few feet ahead of the pack with confused looks, "I don't get it, there isn't even anyone on this island," James nods, "I know, I mean how the hell could we get into trouble!" Suddenly something flies out of a window of the bar that they passed and knocks the two over. They look at see that it was a small boy that hit them, "What the hell? Did you just fly out of a window?" They push him off, "Who through this kid at me dammit!"

A large man chewing on a drum leg pops his head out, "Eh?" He barely fits in his shirt, some of his fat stomach pokes out of the bottom, the boy rubs his head, "Oh thank Oda, someone is going to help me, *"How dare you hit us with that thing!"* Nolan pops his head in, "Atleast he was really small, he couldn't have hurt too bad," the two nod, *"True, true,"* the boy waves a fist in the air, "Hey! I'm not that short!" But he is ignored, "You!" James points a blade at the large man, "Don't ever throw midgets at me again..."

"FUDUDEDUDEDUDEDUDE!" the fat man laughed. "THAT'S NO MIDGET! ITS MY SLAVE!" as he laughed his gullet began to shake all around. "All do as i please to my slaves! so don't you dare think of taking em away from me!" The LTP seemed shocked at the revaluation. "Slave!?" Kama exclaims. "Oh? You new here or somethin!? ownin slaves is legal on this island!" He laughed and took another bite from the drum stick. "Now givem back! i got another lesson to teach em!' 

Kama, James, Nolan and Eve all ready a battle stance. "Like hell we'd let you treat another human like that." Nolan smirks, raising up  his anchor. "I will not allow scum like you to do as you please." Eve points her spear at the fat man. "I'll kick your ass so hard you're grandkids will be bruised!" James smirks. just as the four are about to charge, three large men dressed in marine uniforms step out of the bar. "Is there a problem, lord glutto." They ask. "Yes, they refuse to let me have my slave back!" he points at the ltp. "Shit."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 1, 2009)

*A Fated Meeting! Gathering of the Shichibukai!*

*Marine HQ: Mariejois*
Fleet Admiral Zane Garrick impatiently taps his fingers upon the large table that is placed in the meeting hall at Mariejois. Vice Admiral Clemens sits beside him caressing her hair. Other marines are also conveyed into the room, they were summoned for an event of great importance.

"If these bitch ass pirates don't hurry up I swear to Oda I'm going to murder every single one of those mother fuckers." Garrick said impatiently as his tapping fingers became stronger and stronger, shaking the table and then the room. 

Vice Admiral Clemens turned to look at Garrick in his impatience. "Fleet Admiral-san please! These are pirates after all. It's in their nature to be late. I'll be surprised if any of them show up." Clemens said looking out the window.

Rear Admirals Karl Smirnov and Tsubaki sat on the opposite side of Clemens awaiting the fated meeting.

_Meanwhile......_
A large pirate ship docked in front of Mariejois, the Marine HQ. Marines lined the path that shot up towards the grand doors of the HQ, hands at their sides. 

A man emerged from the ship and began walking down the path. He had shaggy brown hair and was barefoot. On his ankles and arms were black weights.
_
"Arriving at Mariejois from the Grandline, Shichibukai Kent "The Tiger Claw". Former Bounty: 268,000,000 beri."_ A voice rang out introducing the Shichibukai. 

"Hey, look at that! I'm a celebrity now!" Kent saidwith a grin as he approached the doors and entered.

_Soon After...._
A man was seen slowly descending from the sky and landing on the holy ground. Marines who lined the path looked up in complete aw as the man came to a complete landing. 

"What the fuck are you guys looking at?" The man said stubbornly. 

"Arriving at Mariejois from the grandline, Shichibukai Marc D. Loup Gomes. Former Bounty: 317,000,000 beri." The female voice rang out once again introducing Marc as he headed into the HQ.

_Moments later....._
A grand, luxuries ship arrived in front of the Holy land MarieJois. Someone Somersaulted from the ship onto the ground with a flawless form and pure elegance. This person was a woman.

"Arriving at Mariejois from an unknown location, Shichibukai Jun Sparrow "The Warrior Princess". Former Bounty: 224,000,000 beri."  The voice said once again. 

"Lets get this over with." Jun said as she approached the grand doors.

_And again....._
A dark man began to walk down the holy path. His clothes were heavily torn and he wore a long brown leather coat around his shoulders. The marines began to shake with chills as the man walked past them. ?Huhuhuhuhuuuuu?  The man said as he watched the marines in their state of horror.

"Arriving at Mariejois from the depths of the underworld, Shichibukai Grim "Death Crow" Dracoski. Former Bounty: 180,000,000 beri."

_You saw it coming......_
A dragon descended from the sky and landed on the holy land, blowing away marines in the process. They scrambled to get back in their original positions. The dragon then transformed into a human. 

"Arriving at Mariejois from the new world, Shichibukai Dragon Emperor Tatsu. Former bounty: 430,000,000 beri."

"I left the New World to come to this shindig. Garrick better have something good to talk about."

_Oh yes....._
A man began ascending from the ground at the holy land. Marines looked in horror as the pirate emerged from the ground as if nothing happened. The pirate grinned and began walking towards the grand doors. 

"Food better be in this place or I'm tearing this thing down."

"Arriving at Mariejois from the grandline, Shichibukai Traver Dodo bird. Eddy. Former Bounty: 92,000,000 beri." 

_Finally...._
What looked like a meteor came crashing down from the sky. The object crashed into the holy land uprooting most of the ground. A lone man stood in the destruction of the crash. He began walking towards the grand doors as if nothing happened.

"Arriving at Mariejois from the grandline, Shichibukai Black Star Stallion. Former Bounty: 148,000,000."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2009)

Clemens races to the changing room and hastily throws on her uniform. Hoping that Garrick is still engaged with his target. As she buttons her pants suddenly she feels the cold steel of a knife press up against her neck. 

Clemens freezes, "So you lived huh?" she asks.

"Oh yeah bitch, I lived," Kalen mutters in a ragged voice. His left arm is broken and blood seeps out of his mouth. In fact if he doesn't get to a hospital in the next ten minutes he may very well die from his injuries. 

He presses himself up against Clemens and nibbles on her ear. "Oh yeah I can tell your type. So how many Marines did you have to sleep with to make it to Lt. Commander?" 

"What I do for fun is my business you lowlife. I earned my rank," she replies defiantly. Her green eyes begin to glow but Kalen catches it in time, grabbing the back of her red hair and viciously slamming her face against the wall of the changing room. Clemens falls to the floor and wipes a stream of blood from her nose. Kalen doesn't seem to notice how she lands her left arm conveniently behind her back.  

"Ah, ah, ah. No more of that mirror shit!" he tells her, pointing his knife down at her face. 

"I want you to sing for me like you do all the Marines you've slept with," he says with an evil grin. 

Clemens glares at him from the floor, "You think my mirrors are the only reason why I'm dangerous?" she asks him as she grabs a pocket knife from her backpocket. 

"I think your blowjobs are more dangerous," he retorts with a laugh. 

Clemens raises her right middle finger at him as a faint, and then with whip like speed spins her left arm around from her back, wielding a small pocket knife. Kalen reacts quickly and they both stab at each other at the same time. 

Several minutes later a mirror forms on the deck of _*The Dark Justice*_. Clemens staggers through the mirror dragging the bloody body of Kalen behind her. 

"Sorry for being late. I got caught up with work..." she mutters before collapsing to the floor, paralyzed from the poison that takes hold of her body.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*

"Well he's definitely more crude that Darver was" Su lin thought
"I believe he has what it takes to get the job done though"

She looks across at him

"Now that we know what you have in mind" Su lin said calmly
"What's the first order of business?"
"I believe we just assaulted an Everett Base" 
"How do we get them to do what we want?" Su lin asked looking David in the eyes

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki went strait to the room she shared with Karl and grabbed her clothes and a towel. 

"I need a shower" she said

She walked to the showers that still weren't separated, she walked in and chased all the men out using Clemens name as a threat. The men ran out covered in soap and without towels. She bathed quickly and put on a regulation uniform and returned to the deck to await Clemens return. Some where deep down she liked the woman. She liked working for her and doing something other than sitting around reading all day. She'd never allow Clemens to know this though.

"Captain Garrick, the prisoner is detained in the brig with seat stone shackles, they keys for the shackles and cell are here"
"Your orders on what you want done with them sir"

Karl's Shoulder throbbed as he held the three keys in his open palm out toward Garrick. Suddenly a mirror appears on deck and Clemens staggers out. Tsubaki is the first person to reach her check her pusle. Karl pockets the key and rushes over the Clemens raising her off the deck

"We have to get her to the Infirmary immeadately" he announced rushed past Garrick heading toward the infirmary

*Tropica Island*

Nicobi sat at the bar with a bottle of rum in his hand a girl on each side

"So then an elite marine squad of Marines appeared and locked us up" Nicobi said
"After you guys saved the island from the volcano?" one girl said in excitement
"You guys got caught?" the other one said in disdain
"Hey everyone has their rivals, even the most powerful pirates"
"Even the great Roger had marines that fought with him at every turn"
"Yea but he never got caught" the girl said again
"We didn't stay caught for long my dear, or else I wouldn't be here with you two beautiful ladies"

They both giggled

"Anyways we were sent to The Blizzard gaol"
"I heard there was a big jail break there recently" one of them said
"Yep me and my crew" he said with a smile

Nicobi continued to recount the story to the girls and they oooo'ed and aaaaa'ed at every turn

"I so have these chicks on lock" Nicobi thought to himself with a smile

*Kracken Bay
*
Smirnov lay on the ground blood pooling around him. Akawana was in a frenzy stopping the bleeding. She injected him with the contents of several different vials

"We need to get him to the boat" Akawana said as she adjusted her glasses
"I'll do it" Marc said 

He reduced the gravity around him

"Don't shake him too much" Akawana instructed

She made a path way to the ship with circular translucent discs, Marc walked on the discs followed by Akawana, Fire and Hawthorne. Smirnov was in a daze, he could barely move but he seemed to be trying to cry out

"I've never seen him like this" Fire said sounding frightened
"The man he fought must have been very strong" 

They reached the ship and carried him down to the infirmary, Akawana chased everyone out and locked the door with everyone standing in the hall

"I think we should leave" Marc said as they all waked up onto the deck
"THE...LOG...IS...NOT...SET" Tetra said loudly
"I stole a few eternal logs from the marine boat before I blasted it" Simo said
"Where do they lead to?" Tetra asked
"Well there isn't a they anymore"
"When Wesley almost blew me up all but one broke when I crashed into the deck"
"Lets go then" Marc said
"But we don't know where it leads" Tetra said in an annoyed tone
"Tetra do you realize that we just assaulted the mansion of a world noble"
"He isn't dead" he sad looking over at Fire
"Where ever he is he's going to send for more marines"
"_He's right Tetra_" Dreyri said
"_We can't fight again so soon, most of use are hurt_" Dreyri said
"MAKE READY TO SAIL!!" Marc said plopping down on the deck

*Lintu Island
*
Lin awoke the next day as sun streamed into her room between the curtains

"I can't believe it's already morning" she said 

Shan burst into the room with her black blind fold on, 

"Come on Lin" 
"Everyone is at breakfast, already" Shan said sitting on the bed

A few minutes later both girls walked into the dining room, Dane and Shane were already there, Shane was almost finished eating. Lin was pretty sure he didn't chew his food. Line and Shane served themself some breakfast and sat at the table

"So Dane what's this big job"
"A pirate crew that started in the west blue seemed to have returned from the Grand Line and are causing trouble on an island"
"Seems they had a big fight with the marines and lost a lot of their men"
"Their Captain and first mate and about 20 members of the flag ship survived though"
"Their captain is worth 40 million, his first mate 37 million"
"Then they have a man worth 29 million"
"The rest of the crew are small fry but they have small bounties themselves" Dane said
"Sounds big" Lin said
"Sounds fun" Shane said
"I call dibs on the first mate"
"You will do as i say" Dane said seriously glaring at Shane, he shrank down in his chair and Shan snickered
"We leave in two hours" Dane said as he rose from the table with his plate
"See you out at the docks"


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 2, 2009)

"Take all of the gold and get the hell out of here while you have time," Eddy Graft, the captain of the White Sheep pirates said to his brother, Franky Graft, the first mate of the White Sheep pirates.
"Eddy, we might win this. I'm sure you'll need me,"
"We can't win this one. We're through. You know who to get to avenge me, right?"
"...I do." Just like that, the first mate was gone.

A few minutes later, Troll's ship landed. The fodder marines got out of the ship, guns blazing, ripping through waves of fodder pirates who were holding the troops back so the bounty heads could escape.
The first ranked marine to get off the ship was Kung Chao. He left swing his halberd through pirate after pirate, trying to pursue the bounty heads as fast as possible.
I've based my style off of the hero Hannibal, from the great goal Impel Down. None of you stand a chance. He proclaimed has he relentlessly mowed through the pirates.
Troll and Pixel Mickey got out at the same time. Troll transformed into his hybrid point and began wrecking his way through the line of pirates. Mickey followed but made much less progress then the other two. It wasn't completely his fault, a hook wasn't exactly the best weapon for clearing out fodder.
...Damn. Too slow. He said as he fell behind his superiors.
After mere minutes Chao and Troll broke through the last line of pirates and was greeted by the first bounty head.
"I'm Berry Woods, a famous pirate worth 12 million, neither of you-" before Berry could even finish his sentence he was blitzed by Troll then was sent flying by one of his punches.
The two ran on. Pixel Mickey, who was lagging behind his comrades was now greeted by Berry.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2009)

*Lintu Island
*
Lin was the last to get up from the table Dane and the twins had already left. 

"Father Lung i'm not ready for these yet" he said handing him a cloth wrapped bundle
"I will accept it from you when I master the dragon style"

He smiled at her warmly

"I will be happy to present them to you formally then" he said with
"Of all my pupils you have learned the fastest"
"The last set of techniques I showed you are the last before master level"
"By the time you return I think I will be able to show you the two master techniques" He said
"I could show you now, but I believe you need to experience actual battle using the technique"
"I think so too" she said 

She bowed to him and walked toward her room to pack a few things for the journey

"Well home was nice while it lasted" she said softly
"We'll be back soon" Shan said from teh doorway
"Your hearing is too good" 
"Remind me to never whisper when i'm around you" she said with a laugh
"What do you think about this outfit" Lin asked holding up a shirt
"I can't see the colours" Shan said sadly
"You'll master your powers very soon" Lin said
"I'll tell you a secret" Lin said
"I'll whisper it so only you can hear" 
"I have Devil Fruit powers too" Lin whispered
"Really?" Shan answered excitedly
"Shhhhh it's our secret" Lin said in a whisper

Shan giggled and walked over to Lin and hugged her, a vision of a huge blue creature flashed in her mind. She released Lin immediately and stepped back.

"What happened?" Lin asked looking around
"Something weird, my power I guess"
"I'll see you later" Shan said as she walked out of the room

She set out to look for Suun, with her power she coudl easily find anyone in teh monastery. She headed strait for him, he was seated out under the tree with a cup of tea. On her way she saw father Lung and he touched her head and an image of a huge black lizard snarled at her.

"Grandfather, something strange has been happening"

She reached out and touched him and nothing

"I hugged Lin and an image of a Blue dragon flashed in my mind"
"Then on my way here Father Lung touched me and a huge black lizard flashed in my head"
"Seems you can sense people with Devil Fruits" Suun said
"It only started happening today"
"You are more relaxed today, than you were yesterday"
"I'm sure you will find more things about your power as the days go by" Suun said
"If you do don't panic just relax and think about what happened"

She hugged the old man and set off toward her room to begin packing

"A blue dragon?"
"It looked so scary and beautiful at the same time" Shane said


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2009)

Garrick steps in front of Karl before he can go below deck towards the infirmary. "Hold your fuckin' horses," he says with a scowl. 

He steps around Karl and examines Clemens state of appearance. Her long red hair is damp and wet and her uniform look wrinkled and unkept as if she just threw on her clothes in a rush. 

"What in the blue hell were you doing?" he asks her. Clemens doesn't answer or even move, because she can't. Receiving a second dose of poison has literally shut down her nervous system.  

Garrick snaps his hands in front of her face, "Hello anyone home.....Garrick to Clemens can you fucking read me!"  Clemens eyes roll back in her head and she hangs limply over Karl's arms. 

"Sir I think she's been poisoned..." Karl responds, motioning at the long inflamed knife wound on her forearm. 

"Ah fuck get her to the goddamn Infirmary then!" Garrick growls. In a bad mood since he wanted Clemens to visit his personal quarters after she returned, and vent some excess energy. 

He notices Tsubaki wearing a  proper regulation uniform and narrows his eyes at her, "About time you look like a real Marine!" he snaps at her, "Don't let me catch you wearing that teenybopper shit again, Tsukaki!" 

He really does think that her name is Tsukaki. Garrick has a bad habit of remembering the names of people from time to time that he considers to be fodder. So the fact that he got half of her name right means that he only thinks of her as half a fodder, which is one step above what he considers Prince ironically. 

"I'll be in my office!" he grumbles and stomps away.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2009)

Makoto and Hawkins vs William Reis-

The three face off, waiting to see who will make the next and final move depending on their action. The wind blows...and suddenly a piece of paper smackes Makoto in the face. He removes it and looks at it, it's a newspaper, and on the front page it says...*"WHAT!!!"* He shouts, "What's your damn pro-"

Before he can finish the sentence Makoto grabs him and they vanish off the island, leaving Reis standing there...confused, "What're you doing!!!" he says, now running a little behind the speedster by using his Mimic ability, "We have to get back to base!" Hawkins is still confused, "Why?" Makoto grits his teeth, "Because...because..."  he sprints off into the distance, leaving Alain just in range enough to reach the base of the island before he gets away.

He appears at the meeting, "Darver's been captured!?!?!?!" he shouts as soon as he enters the room. He's in such a confusion he doesn't even stop to question David's position in the seating.

With the Little Tree Pirates-

Just as the four are about to charge, three large men dressed in marine uniforms step out of the bar. "Is there a problem, lord glutto." They ask. "Yes, they refuse to let me have my slave back!" he points at the ltp. "Shit."

James and Kama chuckle to themselves, "Lord glutto...heheheheh," Eve shoots them a glare, but then focuses it back to glutto, "Your an embaressment to gluttany everywhere you overgrown worm," She rushes forward at him with her spear but is intercepted by one of the marines.

Kama is the next to move, he swings his weapon and it wraps around his sword. He then pulls back and disarms the enemy. Nolan tosses his anchor into the air and begins swinging at the marine. As he defends BAM! the anchor returns from the sky and lands right on top of him, "Wow! These guys are strong!"

"Your mine!" James leaps forward at lord glutto. The large man looks both ways as if too run and accidently falls backwards. James bounces into his stomach and flies backwards into the wall, "Wow! These guys are weak!" James punches Sel in the jaw, "Shut up!!!"

*Kent vs Derrick*

"How did you not know I shoot lazer beams! That was like three arcs ago!" he shouts enraged, "What kind of Captain are you!" he says hitting him with his staff again, "Well I don't remember inviting you into my crew anyway! Tora Danmaku!" Derrick recieves a flurry of attacks and then steps back to regain his compsure. 

Darius watches, a little confused, "Is it the collars or are they just fighting now?" Derrick grasps his staff tightly and it begins to glow in the same kind of energy, Kent switches into Blade Point and then sorus forward to meet Derrick in a head on clash. The energy seeps from Derricks staff as they collide and with the force of the soru added Derrick slides back a little before regaining a firm stance.

_On the Infinite Injustice_

The crew are all up to their own things, busy whether it's recovering, checking out new technology, or checking out new news. They are all so busy that they don't notice a piece of paper nailed to the main mast. 

It reads-

Dear Crew-

Well Important Crew, not fodder-

Well, Dave can read too if he really wants to...I guess-

I don't expect any of you to understand what I have to do, nor do I expect your help. Infact, it wouldn't be fair to ask for your assistance to me or you, this is a personal matter that could only be fully understood by a Dragon.

I have left, joined by Elza of the Monarch Pirates to do a secret mission of our own. I would like to inform you more but if I did I'm sure Alph would track me down. I know I'll be able to handle this, and it will be only the first of many of my victories over these bastards...

-Tatsu Brimtale


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
"Who in Oda's name is Tsukaki" Tsubaki said looking at Prince
"I think he mean's you" Prince said
"At least he got half of it right" Prince said with a grin
"I'll see you around Jr. Lt. Prince"
"I hope you are finally off toilet cleaning duty" she said with a smile and disappeared below deck

She walked down the hall headed toward the infirmary to see how Clemens was doing. She met Karl in the hall

"They need your help at the infirmary" Karl said in an urgent tone
"Me?" Tsubaki said
"Yes they can't find an anti dote for the poison, Lt, Commander Clemens is in trouble"
"She got a double dose"
"So what can I do?" Tsubaki asked
"The Medic mentioned a plant his grandmother used" Karl said
"I thought you could grow it" Karl said
"I'll need to know the name and look it up in my encyclopedia" Tsubaki said
"I'll find out the proper name and meet you in the room" Karl said running toward the infirmary

She ran to her room and rummaged through her belongings for her encyclopedia. Karl burst though the door and handed her a piece of paper, she read it and started looking through the index of the book

"Found it" she said
"Pass me that pot and a single seed" Tsubaki said

She pushed the seed into the soil with her index finger and a plant with thick green leaves sprouted. The leaves had several bumps on them. The plant itself had a small red flower on the top of it. 

"There it is" 
"Wonder of the world is what it's called" Tsubaki said
"I'll carry it to the infirmary" Karl said running out the door with the potted plant
"Have you shoulder looked at" She called after him

"That man woudl run himself into the ground for the marines" Tsubak said with a huge yawn
"I guess I won't have much to do till she gets better, I should get my rest while I can" 

With that Tsubaki passed out on her bed

*In the Shichibukai meeting*

The former Pirates walked into the room and sat exchanging glares with Garrick. Tsubaki shook her head, she looked over at Karl and he was full of intensity. He hated the idea that there were Pirates he couldn't bring to true justice. To him it was stupid, pirates killed each other without being sanctioned by the marines. She looked at the different shichibukai in turn

"What was the reason for this meeting again?" Tsubaki asked Karl softly


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 2, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

As the ship cut its way through the waves towards their next island Marc was making his way below deck. Marc threw open the door to Tetra's room and turned on the light by hitting the switch violently. "Oi" Marc said loudly as Tetra blinked from the sudden flash of light. "There is no fucking sleeping until you have mastered the next part of your fruit training, it would be a real son of a bitch if you died just because you were too SLEEPY to train." Tetra hauled herself out of bed grudgingly, she appreciated the attention Marc was putting into this training but he was working her like a slave. At least the world noble slaves got to sleep sometimes she thought bitterly stifling a yawn. The duo made their way back up top to find Wesley working on some of the lumber he and Simo had harvested from the island. Marc could make out Simo's legs as they hung over the side of the crows nest, he was doubt sleeping or training his mantra. Smirnov was still out cold below deck with Akawana and Hawthorne running tests on him. Dreyri was in the gym training and Fire was wolfing down some food in the galley. "Ready" Marc said pushing Tetra towards the side of the boat. "I don't really have a choice now do I?" Tetra muttered under her breath. "You know I usually kill people that do that but for your sake I am going to pretend I didn't hear that" Marc said shoving Tetra over the side. 

*In The Shichibukai Meeting*

Marc enters the meeting chamber to find Garrick sitting at the desk impatiently. A couple of the other Shichibukai are already seated at the table but Marc looks at Garrick annoyed ignoring the others. "Why the fuck did you call me here? Didn't we already go through one of these fucking boring snore fests the other day?" Marc asks. Garrick looks at Marc curiously, no doubt contemplating if he should issue another beating similar to the one Marc received all those years ago. "Take your fucking seat before I put you in it" Garrick growls, "do not misunderstand the tolerance the marines have shown you because of your status.. Marc considers reaching for his swords for a split second before grudgingly taking his seat. "What a rude awakening your fuckers are going to be in for when I blow you fuckers up from the inside out" Marc mutters to himself darkly.

*In The Makasou Meeting*

Korver had long gotten bored of the back and forth yelling between the other members. Right about now he just wished someone would give him something interesting to do. Playing with a small wind tornado in his palm Korver's ears perked up when David finally announced his plan. "Finally" Korver whispered to himself. "We have something to do."


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 2, 2009)

"Hmm...That was easier than expected," Fluck said, stroking his chin as they raced along a corridor. _"Those marines were just cannon fodder at best, what did you expect?"_ Larissa asked, effortlessly keeping in step with her captain. "Ugh, I really need to work on getting physically fit," Fluck thought to himself. The chaosman was already panting slightly from all the physical activity whereas Larissa appeared to be as affected from the running as being hit by a light breeze.

"Well, those guys were really weak, right? And Darver is really strong," he said aloud. Larissa raised an eyebrow. _"I'd like to say that that's a bit of an understatement. What are you trying to say?"_

"So far, I've only fought weak marines like those and Darver. I've had a few brushes here and there, but I've never actually had a fight with someone close to my level. I've gotten stronger, but how much is the problem, isn't it? It's necessary to track just how much I'm better I'm becoming, or I'll never know when I can beat Darver," Fluck explained. Larissa nodded._ "It is true that defeating Darver is more or less our ultimate goal. He's the only real enemy we have."_ she replied.

"Well, it'd be much less of a pain in the ass if old baldy would just learn to let things be and stop going after us whenever - " Fluck stopped dead as a knife drove itself into wall inches away from where he would have been if he hadn't stopped himself. The white-haired teenager glanced towards the right. His attacker was a young man himself, probably no older than sixteen years old, with ruby-red eyes and jet-black hair. He was wielding a longsword in his right hand and spinning a hooked knife on his left.

_"Fluck's fruit is extremely powerful, but I clearly recall his physical reflexes being quite less than up to par...Could he have gotten stronger after his battle against Darver?"_ Larissa thought quietly to herself. The chaosman grinned and pulled his cloak more snugly about himself. "You don't really care whether you fight the swordsmen or not, right, Larissa?" Fluck asked. "I care not for such pointless things," the swordswoman replied tonelessly. "Heh. That's cool with me, then. Leave this guy to me and find where the money is." The first mate nodded her head in affirmation and continued running.

"Hey, wait up, man," the newcomer said lazily, flicking his knife towards Larissa. _"I didn't even get to say anything yet,"_ he thought himself, sighing.

"Chaotic Probability," Fluck commanded, stretching his hand outwards. The knife naturally veered off course and landed meters behind Larissa. "You're dealing with me," the chaosman said, smiling.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 2, 2009)

Shichibukai meeting

Black Star was the last to arrive, his skin was still burning hot as a result of having used his powers to propel himself here from the New World.With his newfound mastery of his DF powers such feats were possible now to the Shichibukai.He was just about to cool down when he spotted the worst absolute worst things a Star could see.

It wasn't a D., something a Star hated even more then that.There were two D's.One was the Black Sword captain Marc D. Gomez, a familiar face and the two had battled run into and had battled each other several times now though things quieted down upon Marc gaining the title of Shichibukai and then later Black followed in his footsteps.

The other was one he had only heard about, but the fact he could feel an intense dislike for the man affirmed this was a D, Traver D. Eddy to be exact.

Black's fists ignited, the two raging flames that were born out of his instinctive hatred for the D's grew until they had spread over all of his body and the Tri-Star captain resembled the Human Torch now.

The spectacle caught the attention of a few others,not as many as you would think but with arrogant folks like these who see things like these on a daily basis so needless to say they weren't impressed and most not not even interested.

Black managed to calm himself down, he knew better then to attack two Shichibukai here during an official meeting, maybe another time and then first Marc and then Eddy.

He sat in the custom chair, his way of traveling could make it take quite some time before his skin cooled down and so his chair was made to be resistant to high temperatures.He shot an impatient look behind him, where members of the catering staff were standing with several food trays and who saw this look of his as an their signal to bring over the food.It was a standard procedure, while continuous use of his powers were possible now he still required fuel like always and so to his disgrace he was forced to eat like a D. every time he used his powers for longer periods of time.

He just dug in and like usual didn't even attempt to start a conversation or whatever, he wasn't even sure why he was here.Back when he heard of the meeting he had just landed on his ship after doing a solo mission and took off to head to the meeting right upon hearing the message about the meeting had arrived on the ship while he was gone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*

"Well he's definitely more crude that Darver was" Su lin thought
"I believe he has what it takes to get the job done though"

She looks across at him

"Now that we know what you have in mind" Su lin said calmly
"What's the first order of business?"
"I believe we just assaulted an Everett Base" 
"How do we get them to do what we want?" Su lin asked looking David in the eyes

"We've showed them our power, groups like that usually respect two things. power and money. all we need to do is find something they want." He held up the plans for the pacifista like being. "And i believe, we've got that right here, We'll allow them access to these plans if they help us with our own plans. If that doesn't work, we'll have to use that cannon Gordo and the other guy are supposed to be getting."


Darver's been captured!?!?!?!" makoto shouts as soon as he enters the room. He's in such a confusion he doesn't even stop to question David's position in the seating. "Oh? Your back." David returned to his seat and kicked up his feet. "Yes, he has." He answers. "We were just discussing that and what we plan to do about it."


With the Little Tree Pirates-

"Your mine!" James leaps forward at lord glutto. The large man looks both ways as if too run and accidently falls backwards. James bounces into his stomach and flies backwards into the wall, "Wow! These guys are weak!" James punches Sel in the jaw, "Shut up!!!" "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT FOR!?" Sel shouts at James. "For calling us weak!!!" He yells back at the boy."YOU GOT BEAT BY A GUT!" Sel and James are now forehead to forehead grumbling at each other. WHAM!!!!! Eve knocks james into the ground with the back end of her spear. "Try to be more mature then a child would you." Eve turns back to the battle. 

"IM 14!!!!" Sel shouts. "That's still a child." She looks over and sees the three marines stretching out. "We'll handle them sir." one of the marines steps forward, he's 6'3, built like a tank, his clothes barely fitting his body. He has a shaved head with a marine hat on and two large black gloves on his hands. "I'm S.Solomon." He looks over at Kama. "And that is my sword." In an instant he was standing in front of Kama. "W..WHAT!?" He could see the marines fist nearing him. "Damn it." Kama bends backwards and jumps to a back flip, landing on his feet and sliding across the ground. "Just.. what was that speed." He asked the marine. "It was a leap." The marine smiled. 

Kama looked back at the place where the marine was, The ground was torn up from the marine using it as a means to propel himself forward.  "I get it. so you use those muscles of yours to push off the ground and give you a speed boost!" Kama points at him. "That's what i said." Solomon sweatdropped.

As those two were fighting, the marine hit by Nolan's anchor stands up. "Bastard." He tilts his head to the right till it pops. "I'll show you pain." He flexes and rips his shirt off. "THIS IS THE POWER OF THE MUSCLES I'VE TRAINED ENDLESSLY TO BUILD!" he began to flex. "You're grotesque." Nolan Walks towards the marine and lights a cigarette. "Smaller muscles are stronger." He pulls his fist back and punches the marines gut. "GUH!" The marine bends forward and grabs his stomach. "Now die!" Nolan readies to uppercut him when WHAM! The marines head hits him and knocks him away. "I'm D.Doma And i will not lose in a battle of muscles!!"


At the schikibukai meeting-

"Huhuhuhu." Grim let out a small laugh. "seems we've all arrived then." He leaned back in his chair and placed his feet on the table, dirt falling off the bottom of his boots and onto the table. "Now then, Care to explain to us for what reason we've been gathered, I have things i must do." Grim enjoyed his position as shikibukai. it allowed him to gain information on the world government, information he needed to overthrow them.

    In the new world-

?STOP THERE YOU BASTARD!!!? A large marine ship closes in on a pirate ship flying a tree shaped jolly rodger. ?Ah, It?s your brother again.? Eve,Blade queen,fazo,  bounty  120,000,000. ?Will he ever give up?.? Yonkou, Jason ?Masked King? Rodgers, Bounty  450,000,000. ?Heheh, Never.? Admiral Joseph, Aokaicho (green seabird) Rodgers.  ?You?ve yet to see my upgrades to the nonki!? Joseph laughed. ?FIRE THE CANNONS!? He throws his arm forward. ?AYE SIR!? Two marines begin turning cranks located on the deck. ?You know, you didn?t have to add the cranks.? Vice Admiral Hana, The fist, Natsu. ?HAH! But what fun would it be without the cranks!? The front of the ship begins to open up and reveal five massive cannons pointing towards the Little tree pirates, still, un-named boat. 

?Oi, Want us to handle this cap?? James, The red monkey, Danziker, Bounty 286,000,000. ?Heh I bet I take those cannons out before you.? Quick blades, Bolt fly, Bounty 289,000,000. ?WHAT WAS THAT!?? The two begin butting heads. ?Cap, They?re preparing to fire!? Kama, The ninja. Bounty, 5,000,000.  ?Heh, let?s show them a real party!? Diamond Fist Nolan, Bounty  167,000,000. ?I?ll try not to laugh when you die! Hey, That?s not nice!? Nicholas, schitzo,  Vert bouny 160,000,000. ?It?s a good day to slaughter some marines!? Anax, The beast, Bounty 186,000,000. ?Let?s hurry this up, Dinner is getting cold.? Kayne,  slaughter house, heartwell, bounty  94,000,000. ?Dorerererereme!? Rex, The rock god, Hender, Bounty 250,000,000. ?Try not to get too banged up this time alright.? Belle, The Doc, Canto, Bounty 150,000,000.

?No, You guys stay here.? Jason walked up to the back of the ship and grabbed his chest. ?Ouryuu mask.? Jason?s body begins to turn golden as his head shifts into a dragons and his nails turn to claws. ?SIR!! HE?S USED THAT MASK!!!? A marine in lookout shouts at Joseph. ?Hah, ofcourse, The mask that gave my brother his true fame!? Jason smirked. ?I?ve been wanting to fight this mask for a while.? Joseph hops onto one of the cannons. ?FIRE!? He shouts releasing a net, BOOM!!!! A cannonball twice the size of Joseph is fired, the net wraps around it and he flies towards the LTP?s ship. ?I won?t let you leave this time.? Jason jumps off the ship towards Joseph. ?HAHAHA BRING IT!? Joseph pulls himself onto of the massive cannonball. ?DIE!? Jason turns his body and flies feet first into the massive black orb. Causing an explosion that bridges the gap between the two ships. ?WAAAH!!!? The ships are rocked and knocked away from the waves.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2009)

_Dream Sequence, Shichibukai Meeting_

Jun Fei Qin and her entourage arrived at Mariejoa, flanked by her elite guard. She had returned to this land, after having spent many years defending her home from pirates. Her finely-made spear was by her side as always, a beautiful weapon with which she was able to destroy thousands.

She entered the meeting room alone, her guards waiting outside. She sat next to a particularly luxurious seat, which was left vacant at the time.

"I sincerely hope the World Government needs my help so much that they must summon me from my homeland at such short notice. If not there will be terrible consequences." She said to the others. She could care less for the other members of the Shichibukai, but if she was to make protecting Kunlun easier she would rather have them as friends.

Fleet Admiral Garrick rose from his seat to start the meeting. Finally, everyone was here. He was about to speak when the loud boom of trumpets drowned out all the noise inside. 

The doors opened, and two heavily armored guards entered, carrying with them a crimson carpet that they layed down as they approached the ornate chair next to Jun. The guards left quickly, and a young man and woman, dressed in a butler and maid costume respectively went inside.

"Presenting his esteemed and glorious emminence..." The butler started.

"...the Tenryuubito liason to the Shichibukai..." The maid continued.

"Lord Rek Du Mortis." The two said at the same time.

A well-dressed man with long hair entered the room, smirking confidently. He only walked on the red carpet, and viewed everyone in the room with immense amusement. He took his seat next to Jun, whom he looked at with interest.

"Answering the summons to the Shichibukai? How very unlikely of you my dear Jun." 

The butler and the maid approached the two, the former holding a pot of tea and the latter tea cups. The butler poured some tea for both of them, which Rek sipped with enjoyment. 

"It is in the best interests of the empire to do so, Rek. " 

The noble raised an eyebrow. "I'm sure it is. Though I'm quite pleased that you came, going to Kunlun is such a hazard for me." Rek looked at the shichibukai and Garrick with an amused face. "Mind me not, I'm just here to make sure you're doing your job. Oressa wants a full report on this, you see."


----------



## koguryo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Raida Isle*
_Few Days after the Battle with the Pirates_

After some of the most epic battles not witnessed, a Marine Warship has reached Raida Isle and is here to take away the captured Pirates.  The Warship is docked next to the Nonki and dwarfs it in size.  At the beach the Nonki crew, the Warship crew, and what remains of the Town Guard are present to transfer the Pirates.  Joseph and the Captain of the Warship salute each other as the last of the Pirates are transferred.  The Warship Captain then begins to address Joseph, "You're in charge of sinking the Pirate ships.  Let's go crew, we are to set sail for Impel Down at once."

The Warship filled with Pirates sets sail and the Nonki crew is left on the beach with the Town Guard.  The Nonki crew walks toward the Town Guard and shake hands, the Guard Captain begins to speak to Joseph, "Thanks for saving our town."

Joseph scratches his head, "Yeah, no problem.  Just our job.  You guys should join the Marines.  You're strong, we need named fodder for our crew."

The Town Guards' jaws drop as Joseph says that and the Tsuka begins to protest, "We have jobs to protect these people.  Now we even need to restock up on our Guards."

Joseph sighs, "How about just one of you?"

Tendou looks at the other Elite Guard and takes a step forward, "I'll do it."

Souji turns and looks at Tendou, "Oi, Tendou.  We have a duty."

Tendou smiles, "I'll still be protecting people, but just on a more global scale.  With me doing this, we might even get the Marines to make a base on Raida.  Captain, I request permission to join this Marine Crew."

The Captain sighs, "Huh, Tendou.  Go ahead and do it.  This happened with your Father too.  Mr. Rodgers, is Tendou allowed to wear anything he wants on the ship."

Joseph shrugs his shoulders, "Is there a rule about it?"

Hana and Sooyoung sigh, *"Just let him wear whatever, we all do."*

The Captain looks at Tendou, "Guess it's time for you to go and join the Marines."

Joseph turns to his crew, "We're to set sail tomorrow, Chore Boy go scrub the deck."

Jae-Sung sighs and lowers his head, "Alright, fine."

Joseph points at Jae-Sung, "Wait, Jae-Sung!  You are promoted from Chore Boy to named fodder.  Tendou is now the Chore Boy."

Tendou salutes Joseph and immediately heads towards the ship, "Sir, I'll get right on it."

The Nonki crew looks at Tendou, *"He's following orders?!  I call dibs for his next job!"*

_The Next Day_

At the Beach the Nonki Crew, the Town Guard, and the Townspeople are present to see the Nonki off.  The Guard Captain and Tendou go to greet each other, and the Captain gives Tendou a box.  Tendou opens up the box to find a White Suit, "Captain this is.."

The Captain chuckles lightly, "You've earned it, put it on, it'll match the Marine's colors.  Do your best, Seaman Recruit Tendou."

Tendou hugs the Captain and the other Elite Guard walk up to him.

Souji: "Tendou, I'll miss you.  I have too much of an age difference with these the rest of these guys.  See ya."
Ryo: "Don't be reckless."
Tai: "Don't die."
Kagami: "Be a good Marine in my place."
Tsuka: "You were an excellent Guardsmen.  Take care."
Captain: "Go out and have fun."

Tendou begins to board the Nonki, "I'll make all of you proud.  You'll be hearing about me in the papers."

Tendou finishes boarding the Nonki and it begins to set sail from the beach, the Guardsmen all salute Tendou as the ship leaves.  Tendou enters a room by himself and changes into a white tux with a Raida Isle emblem on the left breast.  He leaves the room and puts his sword at his side, "Where we headed?"

Joseph puts his hand on Tendou's shoulder, "Don't know.  Now go scrub the toilets."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2009)

*Shichibuai meeting...*

After all had quieted down from Rek's arrival, the meeting was finally about to start. Garrick stood again, barely managing to shake off his obvious annoyance, when a white haired marine bursts into the office. His violet eyes glow strangely and he's panting heavily. "Oh thank Oda..." He mutters, breathing a sigh of relief. "I made it." He turns to Garrick and salutes lazily, almost mockingly. Prince has long lost any respect fro the man. "Jr. Lt. Prince reporting for duty sir."

*squeak Squeak*

All eyes turn to Kent, who is completly oblivious to his surroundings. He is instead focused on swiveling his chair as much as possible. He looks up and smile with giddy delight. "The chair. It swivels." Several people facepalm.

"How is that guy even a shichibukai?" Prince whispers to Tsubaki. "He's an idiot." Tsubaki shrugs.

*Kent vs. Derrick...*

"HA!" Kent shouts. "I can't even use my Devil Fruit anymore! Shows how much you know!" The two let out enraged shouts and charge each other, desperate to just hurt each other. The King and Queen sweatdrop.

"Well Darius, it looks like your collars are a rousing success."

"This is ridiculous." Darius moans. "Ridiculous diculous diculous diculous."

Kent and Derrick pay no atention to anything else. They're too focused on hitting each other. Kent slams his fist into Derrick's head and the ghost boy responds by knocking a few teeth loose with his staff. Finally they break apart, panting heavily. Derrick raises his staff, swirling with black and white energy. Kent shifts into a fighting position. Both let out a feral scream and charge.

*Baboom!*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

a few days after the crew left raida isle-

"YAWN!" Joseph walked out in his usual wardrobe and noticed the deck was spotless. "EH!!!??? SOMEONE CLEANED FOR REAL!?" He was amazed. "It can only be one person..." He nodded, He knew it was Tendou, the most perfect chore boy ever. "Oi! Jae-sun! why couldn't you be as good of a chore boy as he was!" Joseph then waved it off. "Oh well, Named fodder is probably better suited for you anyway." though Joseph hadn't realized the entire crew was gone, they were given a vacation on Summer Island, LIMBABWAY! "i'm bored...." he thought to himself while scratching his butt. "Are you going to stand there all day or are you going to have fun?" 

Joseph turned around to see Hana in a black two piece bikini. "Du-wah?" He tried to focus on Hana's words but the bikini... "Come on horndog." She grabbed Josephs ear and pulled him off the ship. "What do you mean come on! I'm a DF user, I can't swim.. so what point is there in being on a summer island!" The entire place was set up with a Hawaiian like theme, stray roofed buildings and pork roasting in the ground. "Then we'll play some beach games." Hana turned to Joseph and smiled. "It's good to relax and have fun every now and then right?" Joseph's face turned red as he looked mostly at her chest. "F..fun?" He began to drool. WHAM!!!! "Pervert." Hana stomped off leaving Joseph buried head first in the sand.

back in Joseph's dream world-

"I see." Ouryuu Jason stands on an invisible platform within a world made of purple and black. "You've taken us into your pocket dimension to avoid the explosion. As expected of an admiral." Joseph smirks, the two stand a few yards from each other. "You know what happens when we're within this pocket dimension right? All of my pockets are at my control still." Jason simply drew his Eris and pointed it at Joseph, Who then drew his Irene. "The two blades fated to clash for eternity, Just like us." Jason spoke through his dragon lips. 

"Let's end this fight now then." Joseph charges forward. "You can not compete with my Ouryuu mask." Jason blitz's Joseph, But his body fades away. "!?" "Cannon expel." a wave of cannon balls falls on Jason. "You can't beat me in here Jason." Joseph appears out of no where once more. "This pocket dimension, only i have the key to pass through to the other parts of it."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 2, 2009)

*Shichibukai Meeting*
"Aye! They all showed up?!" Vice Admiral Rago said in disbelief as he entered the room to see the Shichibukai- all 7 of them- in the grand meeting hall. "Aye! Most of them won't even come on a mandatory summons, yet they come now. Things in the world must really be boring right now." Rago continued. 

Garrick turned towards Rago with a look of annoyance on his face. "Can you shut the fuck up with that "Aye!" shit?" Garrick said as he glared at Rago. 

Rago looked almost appalled at this. "Aye! I don't think I can sir... Forgive me." Rago said. "Whatever." Garrick mumbled. 

"Aye! Well sir, to make up for it I can assist you in hosting this here meeting. I can explain the main situation and then you can do the rest." Rago said as a proposal. 

Garrick crossed his arms and reclined in his large chair. "Make it brief because I want to talk to this fuckers too." Garrick said.

"Aye! Of course sir." Rago said as he saluted Garrick and ascended from his seat. 

"Aye! Well, we've summoned you 7 today because we must discuss something of critical importance. The Illuminati, the leaders of the 4 most powerful organizations in this world threaten the world balance. They include Nereus: Leader of "The Organization", Darver Grenguo: Leader of the "Makaosu", 

*SMASH!*

Smoke rose into the air. It finally cleared to reveal the smashed meeting room table that was now nothing more than bite size pieces of rubble. Garrick's pinkie finger stood where the table once did. The fleet Admiral had a dangerous look on his face.

"I SWEAR WHEN I SEE THAT BITCH DARVER AGAIN I'M GONNA RIP HIS FUCKING HEAD OFF AND SHOVE IT UP HIS ASS." Garrick roared.

A team of marines quickly came into the room and swept up the debris and replaced the table. "What the hell did you stop for Rago?" Garrick said.

"Aye! Sorry sir. As I was saying, "Princess": Leader of "Shinkigen Kishi" and Mr. Everett: Leader of Everett Industries." Rago ended. 
Just then, a marine charged into the room with a worried expressionon his face.

"Fleet Admiral-san! Admiral Joseph Rodgers has come in contact with Yonkou Jason Rodgers!!!!!!! They are currently doing battle!!!" The marine said.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

aboard the nonki-

As the explosion and the sea settled they could no longer see Joseph or Jason. "OI! JOSEPH!" Jae-sung rushes to the bow of the ship. "JOSEPH!" He shouts again. "Keep it down, He's taken Jason into his pocket dimension." Hana points at a small section of air that seems distorted. "We'll engage the remaining members of the Little tree pirates! prepare for battle!" she orders a full charge ahead. "Be careful men! Just because there's only ten of them doesn't mean we should expect it to be an easy battle. After all, To become a yonkou with only a hand full of men... the idea is almost insane." 

"CHARGE! FULL SPEED AHEAD!" Bolt shouts. "We'll take those bastards down while Jay's in that pocket thingie!" The unnamed ship charges forward, The nonki making it's way towards them. "I'll deal with her." Eve takes a running jump and begins to close the gap between the ships. "Vice-Admiral! One of the LTP has charged the ship!" Gunner marine shouts. "I've got it, don't worry." He holds her hand out and smirks. "SLICING PALM!" A blue crescent blade heads for Eve, "Trial of hell!" Eve's body spins and the attack is destroyed BOOM!!! She crashed into the deck of the nonki, sending a crack down to the first mast. 

"You've grown stronger since the last time we fought." Hana commented. "I wont allow myself to lose to you again!" Eve holds two blades in her hand, one her great great grandfathers, the other marked with the words, "My love and My soul." Hana noticed the sword and tilted her head. "That's a new one." She commented. "It's a present from someone." they clash together as the remaining LTP make their way to the ship.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2009)

_Shichibukai Meeting_

Rek sighed. "As long as none of them have found One Piece, there isn't anything new about this. Good Oda, what was Straw Hat Luffy thinking, hiding the One Piece again." 

Due to the last pirate king, Straw Hat Luffy, who had hidden the One Piece in an even more dangerous location than Raftel before he and his crew mysteriously disappeared, the Golden Age of Pirates had reached levels only Gol D. Roger would have imagined.

"As long as they do not threaten the Jade Empire, I will do nothing more than observe on the matter." Jun said bluntly.

Rek nodded. "Still, Oressa wants them dead. The woman doesn't want any competition you see." He leaned on his chair and raised his hand on the ruined table. A new one, made of gold, materialized from the dust of the old table. "At the very least we ae fortunate not to be against *Buggy the Clown.* If we where I'd personally lead the armies of the world against that man. Rek placed his cup down, and had his maid refill his cup.

"Thank you, Seline. You pour tea just like your grandfather." He told his maid.

_Present Day, Candor Island_

The Windy Dirge had just landed in Candor Island. It was a small place, part of a larger chain of islands that made up a kingdom in the Grand Line.

Rek Du Mortis and Jun Fei Qin were the first to disembark. The two were holding large empty sacks, and had blood-shot eyes. 

"TEA...."

"Now!!!"

The duo ran off towards the market, desperate in their search for tea. Yumi smirked, amused at their obsessive search for tea. 

"Seems like a relaxing place. It's a good thing none of Oressa's psychos were sent after us. Perhaps carrying Sogar and his maid here wouldn't end up with us in the hospital like I thought."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2009)

_*Shichibukai Meeting*_

Tatsu glared at the marines as he walked into the building, it had become a reflex over the many years sailing with the Unnamed Crew. He walked into the room and looked around to see Garrick, the bastard he had battled plenty of times, it was shocking that they were both still alive, but this was most likely thanks to Tatsu's old crew backing him up.

He took a seat in his large throne like chair, it had a pair of dragon wings spreading off of the sides and what looked like a massive dragon mouth right above where he leaned back. He wasn't a big fan of his position as Shichibukai, though it did have his perks. He wouldn't have to worry about fighting marines anymore, but that wasn't that big of a deal for him since he had become so accustom to it. He could also attempt to use his relationship with the marines to bring down more slave trades, however if it turned out that the marines enjoyed their connections with the rich slave owners and traders then there would be big problems.

He had high hopes though, the generation of marines has changed, he was interested in meeting this "Admiral Joseph Rodgers," he seemed like the type that could help him, however he was stuck talking to Garrick, who he was sure had no interested in freeing any slaves. If things got out of hand he would have no problem tangling with Garrick once again, but with all of the Shichibukai here, he was unsure of what side they would take. He recalled dropping Tigerclaw Kent from quite a height back when they were rookies as well as giving Traver Dodo bird Eddy a severe beating back in the day.

The others he was either unfamiliar with or knew their kind, such as Grim, who would never help him out. Though he was familiar with Jun, he wasn't too sure if they were friendly enough that she would help him out in a massive battle, so the dragon man decided to play it cool for now. He kicked his feet up and waited, "You better have something important to say or I'm flying straight through this roof and out of here..." he says to the Fleet Admiral.

With James-

Eve hits him with the hilt of her spear in the temple and he crashes head first into a building and loses conciousess for a moment...

_In James' Dream_

"CHARGE! FULL SPEED AHEAD!" Bolt shouts. "We'll take those bastards down while Jay's in that pocket thingie!" The unnamed ship charges forward, The nonki making it's way towards them. James steps forward and grips one of his blades, "I'll handle this one..." he takes out only one blade, it's red hilt shines as he spins it around.

He leaps high into the sky and straight for the enemy ship, "THE GREAT RED MONKEY..." he swings his blade down and lands on the Nonki's deck, "Slice," he sheaths his blade, "What did he do?" Suddenly the Nonki splits completely in half, "WHAT THE HELL?" James laughs, "You should see me when I use five blades..." then ground then begins to split in half, all around the world a massive crack appears, "Guess I over did it!"  the entire world splits in half and all that can be heard is James' laughter.

_Back in the real world..._

James wakes up, "That...was awesome..." everyone sighs, *"That would never happen,"* "HOW WOULD YOU KNOW!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

with the musical masked pirates-

Rex sits in their large stolen marines ship and plays a tune. Anna sits and listens to Rex sing while playing and chimes in every once and a while. "Hey, you guys having fun." the crew has been on the island for a few days now, the log pose finally set allowing them to leave. "Yes!~" Anna smiled, jason pat her head and smiled. "Good. We'll be getting ready to leave in just a little while." Rex nods and continues to play his song, Jason works on getting the ship stocked and repainted, The blue part of the marine ship was painted all black and jason made a few more flags to fly for their crew. 

"Uuuh..." Jason heard a voice come from the dock and walked over. "Oh hey nick!" He waved. "J..jason, i was wondering uh.. could, could i join your crew?" He rubbed the back of his head. "Eh? you want to join!?" Jason was a little surprised. "OF COURSE! YOU PISS ME OFF! YOU JUST MAKE ME WANNA KICK YOUR ASS!" David shouts. "Ah, Good to see you again david." Jason yawned, he'd grown used to Nicks split personalities now. "Wellp, if you want to join go ahead." Jason smiled and threw down a ladder. "We're leaving soon."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2009)

With the Musical Masked Pirates-

Nick climbs on with a grin, "This is a pretty nice ship you've got here," he says observing it, "Looks like crap to me..." He then makes his way below deck and checks out the cannons, "Hm...now these I have to say are crap," He rushes above deck, "I'll be back!"

The crew get the boat ready and then look back at the island, "Wheres the nut job?" Rex asks strumming his guitar. Jason looks in the distance and spots Nick...but he is carrying a massive bag multiple times bigger than himself, "What the hell?" Nick grins, "I couldn't leave without my tools and supplies, how else would your new Gunner successfully defend your ship!" he says tossing his bag on board and then climbing on himself, "Lets get out of this place already..." David says, "Your gona' miss it aren't you?" Nick says as they pull out, "Idiot! What-what the hell would make you think that! Like I'd give a shit!" Nick chuckles, "Whatever you say," he says watching Mecha Island as they get further away.

The engineers all give the strange duo a wave before continuing their work, Doc then makes his way to the end of the island, "Good bye you two! Nick, I'm sure you'll find him, but you two better stick together!" Nick facepalms, *"What other choice do we have!!!"* Nick gaves a wave and when David gets control he turns away, "Hurry the hell up and sail damn it..." David says kicking the boat.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 2, 2009)

*The Shichibukai Meeting*

"Oi, don't start stuffing your fucking face acting like you didn't see me" Marc said at Black Star's appearance. Black Star however chose to ignore Marc just shoveling the food into his mouth. Marc began to count to ten in his head, something he had promised Tetra he would do every time he got angry in this meeting. After deciding it would be better to hold his position for future necessities, Marc no longer decided to overturn the table forcing Black Star to pay him heed. Suddenly the trumpets went off and some world noble jackass strode in much to Marc's dismay and disgust. Then some vice-admiral began droning on while Marc didn't even pretend to listen. Marc glanced at Garrick with severe loathing, however he could not help but chuckle when he noticed Garrick seemed as bored and disgusted as everyone else. As the dragon zoan made a comment about flying through the roof Marc couldn't help but think there wouldn't be a roof soon if he didn't hear something remotely interesting enough to cause him to be here.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

three days of sailing later-

"T..this is it guys!" Jason ran to the front of the ship and pointed at a flat island with a massive tower stretching into the sky on it. The tower took up half of the island and there seemed to be a town surrounding the entire thing. "It's a spring island, So the flows are just blooming." Jason commented. "AH~~~ THAT'S MY HOUSE~~~" Anna points at a small spec on the island. *"YOU CAN SEE IT FROM HERE!?"* Jason, Nick and Rex all scream. "Uh-huh!" She smiles. "Well, Whatever, There's only two islands till we meet up with the rest of the crew again." Jason looked out at the island. "It feels like an eternity since we've seen them." 

Rex smiles and looks out with Jason. "Aye, wonder how much trouble they be gettin in!" Rex laughed. "I'm sure plenty with bolt as captain." Jason smiled. "Wellp, Let's hurry up and get this over with!" Jason laughed.

with the LTP-

"RAAH!" Eve spins and stabs forward with her spear, The marine steps out of the way and kicks with his left foot. "GUAH!" Eve coughs and is sent into a building. "You're full of too many openings." James laughs and rushes at the Marine. "I've got you-" WHAM! He's hit by the marines fist. "It's too easy to take on inexperienced punks like you lot." Marine Captain, A.Anders. "Damn it...." James wipes his mouth and begins to transform into Gorilla point. "I've battled more Zoans in my time then you have boy." He yawned. "Please, Give it up." James appears behind him and readies to slash. "Predictable." The marine kicks back and hits James' jaw. 

"Trial of-" WHAM! Eve's knocked away by James. "We'll have your slave back in no time, Glutto." BOOM!!!!! An explosion sends Solomon crashing into the bar. "Huff...huff....huff..." Kama stands arm extended, His sleeve blown away and arm burned. "He... defeated Solomon!?" Glutto stepped back in shock. "Explosions to the face at point blank range... tend to defeat.. people..." He huffed. "GUAH!!!!" Doma rolled across the pavement, breaking it apart until he crashed into Solomon. "D..Doma too!?" Glutto exclaimed. "Don't underestimate us...." Nolan huffed. *"JAMES! EVE GET UP!" *They both shout. *"We can take him... if it's four of us!"*

with the Musical masked pirates-

"Sealed Tower Island." Jason and the crew step out onto the docks. "MOMMY!!!!!" Anna screams and rushes towards a large blonde women. "BABY!" she turns around, her face resembling that of a pig.* "W..where did the daughter get her looks?!" *The four men scream inside their heads. "We'll... let's go explore a bit..." Jason takes off at high speed. "AH~ wait~ Let me thank you~" the women screams. "NO! NO! IT'S FINE!!! WE'RE IN A HURRY!!!!" Rex and Nick soon follow close behind Jason. "AYE! GOTTA BE RUNNING!" Rex laughs. "UGLY COW!!!" David shouts back.

a few minutes of running later, "I... i think... i think we out ran her..." Jason huffs. "It's... it's not hard to out run a house!" David laughs. "That's not very nice you know." Nick sighed. "Well... anyway." Jason stood up straight. "We should split up and look around the island. We'll meet back up at the docks in two hours alright? I want to know how long it takes for the log to set on this island and find out how we can get to this island from here." He copied the hologram map from the docs house and circled an island 2 islands away. "We'll cut the Little Tree Pirates off here and wait for their arrival." They all nod and split up, Agreeing to meet at the ship in two hours.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2009)

*In the arena....*

As the dust clears, the audience gasps. Both Kent and Derrick are still standing. The two look like they're about to go another round, but before they can, Darius steps in.

"Well what a show." He says sarcastically. His voice sounds completely different, not at all like the insane mutterings from before. "I'm sure we all enjoyed that, didn't we ladies and gentlemen?" The crowd looks around, confused. Nobody was supposed to interfere with the fights. Nobody.

"Ah, Darius, just what do you think you're doing?" The King asks imperiously. "And what happened to your strange little stutter thing?" Darius smiles mockingly.

"Oh of course great king. I just have something to show you. ATTENTION!" He shouts. "YOU ARE ALL VERY LUCKY! BECAUSE TODAY IS THE DAY YOU SEE A NEW KING CROWNED!" A gasp of amazement goes up from the crowd.

"Now see here Darius!" The King says, enraged. Darius however, simply motions towards the royal guard. They spring into action, capturing the king and queen quickly and efficiently. "Unhand me!" The king shouts.

"Dont." Darius says. "You see, my dear king, I've waited for this moment for a long time. And today is the day I finally ascend to my rightful place. GLADIATORS!" he shouts. The remaining gladiators, including the Blade Pirates, march out onto the field and salute. "This is my army," He says to the King. "And you're it's test subject. Kent," He says, turning to the bruised captain. "Be so kind, and put the king out of his misery."

Kent's reaction is as instinctive as it is deadly. Kent lashes out, and the king falls silent.  

"No!" The qeen shouts. But it's only a moment later that she too, is gone.

"Excellent..." Darius murmurs. He walks to the king's corpse and spits on it, then removes the crown and places it on his own head. "And now, I am king!"

*At the Shichibukai meeting....*

"This is so boring," Kent moans silently through a small den den mushi in his ear. "Why can't you and Kaya be here?"

"Sorry Kent." Comes Jorma's voice, quiet enough so only Kent can hear. "But Kaya and I are on....official Blade Pirate buisness."

"Bullshit." Kent shoots back. "You're getting some right now aren't you?"

*Click*

"Shit." Kent mutters, shaking his head. "So what the hell does this mean to us?" He asks Rago. "I mean, so what If these guys are around? I am not tackling Nereus again. He nearly killed me not too long ago. The bitch just doesn't die."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2009)

With Nick/David-

They walk through the town, David taking over every once in a while to stare down random citizens, "What the hell're you doing!" Nick shouts, "These bastards keep looking at me..." Nick sighs, "Maybe because we're talking to ourselves!" everyone looks at Nick and then slowly backs away.

"We'll never be able to find the island where the Little Tree Pirates are heading..." Nick says, "Who the hell are these bastards anyway! I bet I could take them all down easily!" he says pumping his metal arm, "Don't you ever listen, they're Jason and Rex's old crew. The way they described them I believe there was an Amazon, a guy with an anchor that can read the weather, some guy with a beanie, a doctor that secretly likes the beanie guy, a monkey with a lot of swords, and a ninja," David waits for a moment, "They have...a ninja?" Nick facepalms, "Out of all of that your most suprised by the ninja?!" David punches himself in the gut, "Hey! A ninja can't be a pirate! I just want to beat the crap out of that oxymoron!"

With the Nonki-

Eric rests on the beach in his bathing suit, "This is pointless..." he says, bandages over his body, "That'll give you some weird tan lines," Sooyoung points out, "Who cares..." he thinks back to his fight on the island.

Eric and Tsuka vs Maxi-

The three face off, making it difficult to see who's side each person is on, if there are any sides, "Alright...I'm done with this crap...Chain Leg Cannon!" He leaps in the air and fires a chain from his leg. Tsuka watches, expecting the attack to hit Maxi but it hits him right in the head, knocking him out, "Bastard..."

"Now, time to fight for real," he gets ready, "Fine by me," Maxi lifts her staff. Eric fires two chain arms but Maxi uses her staff to wrap the chains around it. She then pulls and Eric comes flying at her, "Double Chain Leg Cannon!" he fires both his legs at the pirate, hitting her in the chest. He then pulls his chain arms and strips the staff from her.

He retracts his chain limbs and holds the staff, "Now your finished," Maxi hits a button on her watch, "No, your finished," BOOM! The staff explodes in Eric's hands, "Well, that was easy," she says walking away. She stops when chains wrap around her wrists and ankles. Eric stands, all four of his limbs turned into chains wrapped around her.

"The hell?" Eric grins, "Your finished pirate!" he leans back and pulls with all his might sending her into the air and then pulls her back down and slams her into the ground. He retracts his chains and gets to his feet, "Damn pirates..."  he says dragging the knocked out pirate back to the others.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

With Rex- 

"Hmm." He rubbed his chin as he walked through the town, the fact that the tower took up more of the island then the town did interested him. "I be wonderin what's inside the tower..." Rex stopped to look at it. "No one knows." a women with light orange hair tied back into a top knot, the hair going off in all directions past the tie, and wearing a white shirt with the words "HEART!" on the chest speaks up. "Eh?" Rex blinks. "They said that the tower was sealed two hundred years ago, so no one knows whats inside." She answered. "OH!" Rex laughed. "I see... tis a shame." 

"Wellp, It was nice chating." The women waved and started to walk away. "Eh!?" Rex followed behind here. "But, I was wonderin-" He was cut off before he could finish. "Don't bother, I don't date pirates." She spoke. "Eh, No. I was wonder-Wait.. how'd ya be knowin i was a pirate?" The women held up a paper with Rex's face on it. "Rock god hender right?" She asked. "EH!? my bounty went up 13 million!" Rex laughed. "And him too, he's here right." The women held up Jason's bounty. "Eh? Cap's worth nearly 60!?" Rex grabs the paper out of her hand. "Did we do somthin ta piss of tha marines?" He rubbed his chin. Rex looked up and the women was gone. "Eh... where'd she go?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2009)

With Tatsu and Elza-

The Dragon Duo have been flying for quite some time now, occationally resting on nearby islands, "We should be there soon," Elza says checking her Eternal Pose, "Alright, lets speed up then," he says going ahead.

They soon spot a large castle with towers on the edge of the island that it rests on, "There it is, lets go," Elza stops him, "Wait, we're severly outnumbered I don't think we should just bust in with only two of us," Tatsu looks at the men in knights armor and the archers, "I guess, but I don't see us getting back up any time soon," she nods, "I suppose you're right, but there are other methods." They find a mountain side to hide on until night, "It's time," Elza says, Tatsu nods and the two fly off.

The stay low, near the ocean to avoid being spotted and eventually get on the bases' soil. They spot two nights patrolling, the dragons look at each other and then pounce, taking them out with their fists and claws. 

A few minutes later the two are dressed in full knight's armor, "Keep your helmet closed, I don't think there are too many or any female Knights of Tensei, atleast not of what I've seen on this island," Tatsu informs Elza. She lowers her helmet and the two move in.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 2, 2009)

At the Shichibukai meeting

"Oi, don't start stuffing your fucking face acting like you didn't see me"

Black just went on with eating, though while he had been shoving food in his mouth with both his hands at first after Marc's words his right hand slowly moved into Marc's direction."Ryuusei Flipping Bird."He muttered while doing what one might expect of an attack named like that, he flipped Marc the bird and when his middle finger was up he used his Devil Fruit powers to ignite the finger.

Just a bit of energy was released, just enough to ignite the finger but there was little to no propulsive power.The attack, if one could even call it an attack, was purely a more impressive way of flipping someone off and he had reserved this move specifically for situations like this.

And while his burning middle finger was being displayed to March, Black just went on eating without even bothering to look up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2009)

*Castletown Island....*

Darius lounges on his throne. It's pure gold, covered in animal furs. His crown is perched loftily on his head, and is surrounded by several scantily clad women feeding him, dancing for him, or simply laying up against him. Kaya is one of them. Darius lets out a contented sigh.

"Ah, now this is the life. That poor old fool of a king never truly realised the power of the collars, you know? So short sighted. Never saw the potential. But I-"

"Oh shut up about yourself," Kaya says irritably. "I've had it about up to here with your

*Slap!*

"Shut your whore mouth while Darius is talking." Darius says imperiously. "I don't care what you think. As far as you're concerned, I am Oda. My every whim is a holy law. Now go." He says, waving his hand. "All except Eliza." Kaya scrambles out of the door, feeling a twinge of sympathy for Eliza.

"Pst." Kaya looks around, eyes eventually falling on another girl. She's dark skinned, with a shaved head, saved for a long, white mohawk at the top. The Mohawk extends down until her waist, reminding Kaya of a horses' mane. She walks hesitently over to the girl, who nods. "Don't worry about Darius," She whispers. "He's concerned with...other things. I'm Shahla, first mate of the Shield Pirates."

"Kaya. Mom of the Blade Pirates." Shahla smiles. 

"I know the feeling. Listen. You're new, right? Us too. Darius only got us about a week ago." Kaya looks at her. "That's the secret of the collars. The longer you have them on, the more powerful they become. That's why the Royal guard is so loyal to Darius. They've had the collars on since they were toddlers." 

Kaya shivers. "That's horrible!"

"I know. But it means we have a chance. Listen closely. Darius has an apprentice, a boy named Twit."

"Twit?"

"Yeah. Stupid name. But the boy hates Darius. He might be our only chance to escape."

Kaya and Shahla sneak off, down the winding catacombs of the castle. They eventually come across a small room. A boy, no older that 12 or 13, is humming a sad tune and banging something out on a forge. He looks up and notices Kaya and Shahla. His eyes widen, and he shoots them a questioning look.

Shahla nods gravely, and Twit motions for them to come in. Kaya watches the boy carefully. He hurries around, packing several personal items. He turns to Shahla and nods, then makes a pained look and points to her. Shahla mouths: "I know," and Twit nods. He places his hand on Shahla's collar and closes his eyes. Kaya stiffles a gasp of suprise as his skin shifts and covers Shahla's collar. Then he hands Shahla a rag. Shahla bites down on it, and the boy twists his wrist oddly. Shahla bites down hard on the rag, in obvious pain,but when the boy removes his hand, the collar is gone. Shahla hands the rag to Kaya and whispers to her.

"Twit's mute. Darius cut out his tounge so he wouldn't tell anyone the secrets of the collar." Kaya thinks about William, and hopes he'll be okay. "He ate the key key fruit," Shahla continues as Twit's hand begins to spread around Kaya's neck. "He can unlock anything. Including this collar." Twit twists his wrist, and it's all Kaya can do not to faint. Shahla nods in satisfaction. "Good. Now let's find the others."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

*~*

With Jason-

"Do you know where i can find an eternal pose to this island?" He held up a map to some random people who simply shook their heads and quickly rushed off. "Sigh." Jason rubbed the back of his head. "I can't help but feel that they're scared of me." He let out a sigh and began walking down the streets, soon the number of people dwindled to the point of nothing, "I wonder where everyone went." 

Squeak! Squeak! Jason turns around to see a short, overly fat man, with fuzzy blue hair around his head, minus the top of his scalp, he had a large red nose and a one piece uniform with rainbow stripes and polka dots. "Uhh... hi... clown..." Jason waved. "WHAT?! HOW DARE YOU CALL ME A CLOWN!!!" the man points at Jason. "I AM A PIRATE!! NOT A CLOWN!!!" Jason blinked. "But... but your dressed like a clown." He pointed out. "I'll have you know this is the traditional garb of my ancestors."

He said proudly. "We're your ancestors clowns?" "MY ANCESTORS WERE NOT CLOWNS!!!!" the man yells. "Fufufu... but i shall let this slide, Jason Rodgers." He chuckles. "How do you know my name?" Jason places his hand on the hilt of Eve's heart. "EHH!!!" the clown jumps back and waves his hands. "I DON'T WANNA FIGHT~~~~~" he cries out. "See." He holds up the bounty poster. "Ah? It went up that much." Jason thought to himself. "I'm here to ask you if you want to play a game." The man grinned. "My name is Dali Pali Pyri Peri!" Jason blinked. "That's a name fit for a clown." He commented.

"I TOLD YOU I'M NOT A CLOWN!!!!!" Dali's lips tightened and he began making wild hand gestures. "AND JUST LOOK AT HOW YOUR DRESSED!!! THERE'S NO SENSE OF REASON TOO IT!!! IT'S RANDOM!! RANDOM!!!" he screamed pointing out Jasons white shoes with smiley faces, the loose black pants, the open shirt, the eight balls all over him and the strange top hat. "Eh? i like my clothes." He lifted his shirt and let go. "Ah, see now that's the point, i like my clothes too." Dali said proudly. "WAIT!!! WE'RE GETTING OFF SUBJECT!!!!!!!" He turned away from jason. "I've found a dangerous opponent...." He thought to himself. "Now then!" 

he pulled out a pistol, SHING! a blade rested on his neck. "I TOLD YOU I'M NOT HERE TO FIGHT PAY ATTENTION!!!!" he screamed. "I am the captain of the Pyro Pyramid pirates!" Jason let dali go and sheathed his blade. "I am here to challenge the little tree pirates to a game. A DAVY BACK FIGHT!!!!" Fireworks exploded behind him. "SO COOL BOSS~~~~" a small thin man and a large fat man cheer the clown on. "Ah, We're not the little tree pirates." Jason commented. "DON'T MESS WITH ME IT SAYS CAPTAIN OF THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES ON YOUR BOUNTY!!!" He screams. "Ah, but we left that group, me and rex did. We're the musical masked pirates now." 

"WHAT KIND OF NAME IS THAT FOR A PIRATE CREW!?" Dali and his two goons shout. "F..fine then..." Dali turned around. "I... i really wanted that eve girl...." He  began to drool. "The things i'd do to her~" His fingers began to move wildly as he looked up and drooled. "So, what's this davy back fight anyway?" Jason tilted his head. "Hoo?" Dali turned around and grinned. "A sucker~ Even i can't get Eve now, I can always get her later... hehehe..." Dali pointed at Jason. "It's a pirate game! a battle between two crews! we can chose the 1 2 or 3 rule! which means one, two or three games!" 

Jason tilted his head. "What kinda games?" Dali began rubbing his chin. "Ah. um...There's quite a few." He held up a large book titled "Davey back rules and games!" "See, because new islands crop up all the time the rule book is always updated with new games! if you don't have the very latest you'll end up losing all your nakama!" he laughed. "Eh!? Lose your nakama!?" Jason shouted. "AH!?!?!?! I TOLD HIM!!!!" Dali thought to himself. "Y..yes. in this game you fight for Nakama, if there's no one you want then you can take the crews flag and symbol." Dali tried to make it seem like he meant to let the last comment slip. 

"I see, but i only have 2 crew mates..." Jason sighed. "PERFECT! We can have a game of 3!" Jason rubbed his chin. "a game of three, so you mean, we'll do three games right, but how is the nakama thing decided?" "the winner of each round picks who they want!" Dali smiled. "Hmm... sounds easy enough, and i can always get them back at the end anyway." Dali sweatdropped. "No no... your not paying attention..." He thought to himself. "Oh well! i'll use this to my advantage... hehehehe..." He held out his hand. "THEN IF YOU ACCEPT!" A gun appeared and he held his own up high. "FIRE THE PISTOL OF CHALLENGE WITH ME!" 

Jason nodded, took the gun and fired into the air with Dali, creating a large explosion of rainbow gas. "OOH!!! THE CHALLENGE HAS BEEN ACCEPTED!!!" a group of men at the docks cheer, the ship behind them is a large circus themed ship with a clowns head at the front. It is even larger then the marine ship that the musical masked pirates stole.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 2, 2009)

-Cheif Petty Officer Pixel Mickey vs. Berry Woods, the 12 million beri bounty head-

Endless gunshots were fired in the background as the fodder pirates waged war with the fodder marines. Now a new battle was about to begin. The battle between two higher ranked individuals.
"Hello," Bari said to the marine, "My name is Berry Woods. I'll be your opponent. If I can't hold the other two off, at least I'll hold you off,"
...Berry Woods, you are under arrest for piracy. You-
"Oh cut the crap. I'll wager my freedom on your, well whatever marines have, that I can avoid arrest."
Berry fought with his fists. However for defense, he had two thick, metal bands that covered his forearms.
He made the first move. A blind charge at Mickey, only something an inexperienced fighter (especially one that fights with his fists against someone who uses a hook) would do. When Berry was in range, Mickey took a vertical swing at Berry with his hook hand. It was blocked by the band on Berry's left arm. Berry then tried to deliver a ounch to Mickey's gut, but Mickey took a step back to avoid it.
Now Mickey went on the offensive. He swung his hook like a mad mad. None of his swings had any rhyme or reason, he was simply trying to connect. Berry took advantage of this and simply dodged every swing waiting for Berry to make a mistake. This never happened though.
Soon Berry got tired of waiting for an opening and decided to make one. Berry caught Mickey's hook in between his bands and kicked the living crap out of Mickey. He was relentless. Nothing but kick after kick after kick. With each one Mickey was losing consciousnesses.
Mickey only had one idea and he prayed it would work. He pushed all of his weight forward onto Berry in an effort to make his hook arm slide forward and impale him. It worked, he got his shoulder.
Mickey threw the pirate to the ground and stomped on his back.
As I said earlier, you are under arrest for piracy. You have no rights. Lay there and keep your fucking annoying mouth shut.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2009)

*At the Schichbukai meeting
*
Tsubaki looked around the room everyone was here. She could tell both Garrick and Karl were itching to fight with a few of these pirates. 

"I think I should try to help everyone cool down" Tsubaki thought to herself

She got up from the table while Rago was chatting up a storm and walked over to the window and opened it. While she was touching the window sill she made a vine grow around the window that released invisible spores into the air. When inhaled they would cause the person to relax a bit.

"Tensions too high in here" Tsubaki said as she leaned on the window.
"Rago shut the fuck up" Marc finally roared slamming his hands on the table
"I fucking hate Garrick but at least he'd would have gotten to the fucking point already and we'd be gone."
"You are to adress marines by their rank you disrespectful pirate scum"
"Smirnov is right you are a tightly wound up marine fanatic"
"GET LAID MAN" Marc roared
"Well that didn't work" Tsubaki said with a sigh

*Aboard the Black Sword present time
*
Smirnov lay in the bed heavily sedated, Akawana was allowing visitors now. Fire sat by his bed

"What he did was very reckless" Akawana explained
"When he sealed his power, every single injury happened simultaneously"
"Anyone else would be dead, thankfully his body is so well trained"
"He'll be out for a while"
"I'm sure if i don't keep him so sedated he'd be up and around now" Akawana said in an annoyed tone

Fire sat and nodded with a sad look on her face

Meanwhile up on deck

Dreyri had a rig with heavy weights on it and a sword handle and he swung his repeatedly

"LAAAAND" Simo shouted
"Weather?" Marc shouted back 
"Looks like an autum island" Simo answered
"Bad news, there's a marine base there" 
"I told you" Tetra said angrily
"It looks abandoned" Simo called back
"What did you tell me?" Marc said looking at Tetra
"That's just lucky" Tetra called back 
"We'll use the marine base" Marc said
"It's abandoned for a reason you know"
"I don't really care what the reason it" Marc said

Simo dropped down from the main mast 

"We should be there in about an hour" he said 
"Go tell the ones below" Marc ordered
"Tetra we can continue training at the base" Marc said looked at her 

She just sighed and walked below deck to tell the rest that an island was sighted


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 2, 2009)

*Shichibukai Meeting*
Rago watched with amusement as Marc said "Rago shut the fuck up". Rago placed his mesmerizing gaze upon Marc and glared at the man with a grin. 

"Aye!  You pirates truly have no manners at all. Though, remember Marc, we're at the Marine Headquarters. I'd watch my tongue if I were you." Rago said as he took a seat.

"Aye! Lady Jun, it'd be in your best interest to have paid attention to what I said. The Illuminati and their organizations target countries such as yours. I'm afraid not even your title as Shichibukai and fearsome reputation would keep them away for long." Rago said as he looked over at Jun.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

at the Schikibukai meeting-

"Fuu. I have no interest in these things." Grim spoke out as he stepped up. "If this is all you wanted to discuss with us then i shall be taking my leave." He turned away from the table and made his way for the door. "Dread, prepare the ship and please keep Michal and that bard under control this time, We don't want another ship destroyed because of their little games." he spoke into a small denden mushi which he removed from his pocket.

with the LTP-

"It... it can't be...." Glutto fell on his ass and began to scoot backwards. "THE MARINES WHO WERE ORDERED TO GUARD ME!! ALL DEFEATED!!!" He screams out in shock. "That's right." Eve pointed her blade at the man. "Well, Seems like your out of luck." Kama smirked. "This was too easy." Nolan kicked the captain out of the way. "I could have done it on my own!" James shouts. "These...these guys... are strong...." Sel spoke in disbelief. 

"Now then." Kama picked the man up. "Where's everyone at?" He asked. "The...the marines are all guarding the slave auction!!!" Glutto shouted. "S..slave auctions... on this island!?" He shouted. "Y..YES!!!!" Glutto cried. "I can't believe the marines would condone such a thing." Nolan growled. "Those bastards!" James held two swords in his hands. "LET'S GO GET THEM!!!" James rushes off. "Damn it." Kama tossed Glutto away and followed James. "Is he going the right way?" Eve asked. "Y..Yes!!! It's just... it's just that way! PLEASE DON'T KILL ME!!!" he cried out. "Swine like you is not worth killing."

Nolan and Eve began running off towards James and Kama's location. "Ah...w..WAIT FOR ME!!!!" sel follows behind them. "Those... those guys... going up against 500 marines!? are they crazy!!!!!!" Glutto shouts.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2009)

Clemens awakens with a splitting headache in the infirmary. She reaches over to a table on her bedside and grabs a glass of water, gulping down the water greedily. 

"Feeling better Commander?" the chief Doctor asks her. He walks towards her and checks her vitals. 

"Like shit..." Clemens groans weakly, rubbing her bleary eyes. 

The Doctor chuckles at her response as he takes out a small penlight and examines her eyes and then her mouth. "Heh well that's a sure sign that you're getting better. There was a quite a bit of poison in your system, you're a lucky woman." 

Clemens stares at the Doctor as he examines her. She's never slept with this one now that she remembers. He's only been on the ship for a couple of weeks. She slept with his last two predecessors, the first one was killed in a sortie with Pirates and Garrick threw the second one overboard after he told the Captain that smoking cigars was bad for his health. As he checks her heartbeat with a stethoscope she makes a mental note to give this fellow a test drive. 

"Don't thank me Commander it was Tsubaki who saved your life," he responds.

"Tsubaki?" Clemens asks curiously, "She saved my life?" 

The Doctor nods as he makes some notes on his clipboard, "Yes that girl was most amazing. She grew a plant that we needed to produce an antidote to the poison. Frankly we wouldn't have been able to save you without her." 

"Well that girl is full of surprises," Clemens mumbles. 

She looks up at the Doctor and smiles, "Also I don't have a problem with staying here a little longer. As long as I have you to keep me company," she says with a wink. "I'm sure we....um I mean I can come up with something to divert my time..." 

The Doctor quickly coughs and adjusts his tie, "Yes of course...." he mumbles awkwardly, before walking back to his office. 

Half an hour later a Marine knocks on Tsubaki's door. She opens it and the Marine hands her a note, "A message from Lt. Commander Clemens," he tells her and walks away. 
_
I must say Tsubaki you have certainly exceeded my expectations. I am eternally grateful for what you did for me. Because of your exemplary performance I have decided that you should indeed receive a salary that befits your status. You will be paid a weekly stipend of 125 Beli a week, congratulations. Keep working hard for those raises my dear!

While I am physically indisposed I need you to handle theses important errands for me, on my authority.  

- Clean my office. 

- Interview every officer involved in the incident with the rogue Marines and make sure everyone acted in the proper manner. V killed his last two interviewers but I'm sure you will do fine. Also pay special attention to what Lt. Prince tells you and make sure he did his job. You may have Lt. Smirnov assist you. 

- Lead a ship wide sweep for illegal stashes of Alcohol. Start with Gilmonts room. _


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 2, 2009)

*At The Shichibukai Meeting*

Black Star flips Marc the bird in response to his query and Marc begins to count to ten again. However even after reaching fifteen he still cannot contain the rage from sitting in the very building he wants to destroy and putting up with the other Shichibukai. Marc points his index finger at Black Star's food, "Empuje Oscuro" Marc says blasting all of the food off the table and against the wall. "Stuff your fucking face now" Marc says satisfied. "Everything you fuckers are saying is something we don't give a darn about, if you have an order give it and we might fucking entertain the idea of doing it. But don't call us for these piece of shit meetings when a fucking message will suffice" Marc shouts at Rago. "Do you think I give a darn where we are?" "Shut your mouth you fucking scum" Garrick roars smashing the new desk to smithereens. "Hey old man I have been fucking waiting for you to try something, do you want to go?" Marc asks his hand on his katana hilt.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

?Guhh?? Joseph pulls his head out of the ground, then pulls out his hat and places it on his head. ?I can?t swim. The hell else am I supposed to do here.? He sighed and walked off into the town, He had noticed the rest of the crew was at the beach so he decided to go off by himself. ?Besides, I don?t even remember the fights with the pirates.? He sighed. ?And why does my hand sting so much?? He looks down at his left hand, a fresh bandage wrapped over it. ?I wonder, Just what happened??  he let out a sigh and found a hut that resembled a bar. ?I?ll take a bottle of rum.? He spoke. ?Right away sir~? a tan women with blonde hair, a flower bikini top and a flowered skirt smiles at Joseph. ?Hmm.. she seems familiar..? Joseph rubs his chin. ?Not at all sir~? 

  She placed the bottol of rum infront of Joseph, he dropped some Beli and started pounding down the rum.  ?Isn?t that a pirates drink?? A massive man standing  15 ft tall sits next to Joseph he wore a large green shirt with black pants. ?Eh? Who cares.?  Joseph took another swig from his bottle. ?HAHAHAHA! That?s interesting for a marine to say!? The man slapped Joseph on the back causing him to spit out his rum. ?Damn it. Just who are you!?? He looked up at the man. ?I?m Kizamocha.? He smiled at Joseph. ?It?s  been a very long time since I?ve last seen you, Joseph Rodgers. How have you been?? "Don't talk to me like you know me! i have no idea who you are." Joseph grumbled, he was upset about being on an island he had no use in enjoying... couldn't even flirt with girls.... "Well then." Kiza leaned down and whispered something into Joseph's ear, causing his eyes to widen in shock and drop his bottle of rum.


"I'll be seeing you, Prince." Kiza laughed as he walked away. "THERE YOU ARE!" Hana shouts. "I've been looking all over for you, i thought you would have had sense enough to stay where i left you." She looked at the large man walking away from Joseph. "Who was that?" She asked him, slowing coming up towards Joseph's face and looking at the shock. "J...Joseph!?" she screamed. "It...It's nothing...." He stood up and walked away. "I'm going to lay down for a little bit now."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2009)

*With Prince...*

Prince wastes time by throwing darts at a board in his room. Taped to the middle of the board is a picture of Garrick and Clemens. Prince shucks one, and it hit's Garrick's picture straught in the balls. Prince chuckles. "Now if only this was a voodooo thingie." He mutters, taking a swig of beer. "Ah, Gilmont, you're a good guy....

*At the Shichibukai meeting...*

"Hey old man I have been fucking waiting for you to try something, do you want to go?" Marc asks his hand on his katana hilt.

"Fight. Fight. Fight. Fight. Fight. Fight." Kent chants. "I. Wanna. See. Someone. Get. Beat. Up. Real. Bad."

"What. The. Idiot. Said." Prince chants back. "Preferably. Garrick. That. Would. Be. Awesome.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge, one day ago._

The Monarch crew entered a state of relative monotony, without even the occasional marine crew or merchant ship to raid.

Rek yawned as he entered his library. Greize was there, taking a nap.

"Mr. Gasio, please wake up." Rek said calmly.

Greize rose from his nap, and looked at Rek with a pleasant disposition, hiding his irritation at being woken.

"You haven't done anything that would interest your grandfather, so you don't have to worry about me calling him."

Rek chuckled. "I apologize for waking you up, but that is not why I'm here. I just wish to formally invite you to our little crew."

Greize smirked, and let out a yawn. "I accept. Now will you let your crewman sleep, milord?" 

The young noble smiled, amused. "Go ahead." He left the libary and went towards the dining room. 

"Ruru, tea, now." He said. 

The old butler however, shook his head. "I'm afraid that can't be done, milord, we're all out."

Rek's eyebrow twitched. "All of it? Even my secret stash?" 

Ruru nodded. "As well as miss Jun's."

Outside the kitchen, Jun was meditating on the floor, looking extremely agitated. They had never run out of tea before, and even when they did Rek and Jun always had a secret stash hidden somewhere in the ship. 

"Ruru. Put the ship's engines at maximum power. We're going to Candor. Now."

_Shichibukai meeting_

Rek sighed, annoyed. He wants this meeting to end as fast as possible, so he can spend more time talking with Jun. He snapped his fingers.

At once several men and women in suits appear and block the door. They are lead by a tall, scarred fishman missing a left eye. Outside, more Cipher Pol agents stand at the ready, their rifles aimed at the heads of the shichibukai. Several Windy Dirge class warships aimed their mighty guns at the pirate's ships. Rek stood up, and put on his most serious face.

" No one is leaving until the meeting is finished. Should you attempt then in the name of the Goryoseii and their leader, the Lady Oressa Tepellin Du Mortis, I will strip you of your titles and order Fleet Admiral Zane Garrick to execute you on the spot, and mobilize all offices of Cipher Pol to have the rest of your crew rounded up and sent to Impel Down. Do I make myself clear, pirates?"


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 2, 2009)

*Oldtown Island...* 

William sat against the dungeon wall in his cell, awaiting a summons or an order from Darius.  Angelina lay next to him.  He didn't know where Darius was keeping Kreon.  William had attempted to escape earlier, only to feel the some of the most intense pain he had ever experienced.  The only time he had felt something worse was... William couldn't remember.  Suddenly a face appeared in his a mind.  A pale face, with pure black eyes.  William's torturer had no name, but rather a title: The Doctor.  

As William attempted to remember the fragments of his past, Angelina slowly stirred beside him.  William turned to her, thinking she was awake, but the poor girl was unconscious.  She had attempted to escape with William, and had not been as strong as William had regarding the pain.  She had been like this for hours.  William angrily swore to himself that the first thing he would do when he got out would be to make Darius suffer as she did.  

Suddenly, there was a noise at the door.  A young boy of about twelve stepped.  William glared at him, mistaking him for an agent of Darius, until Kaya and another girl William didn't know stepped in behind him.  William relaxed at the sight of the familiar face.  "Twit will remove your collars.  After that, you need to head back to the ship while we head to the others," Kaya whispered hurriedly.  William nodded back, and young boy came forward, removed the collars from William and Angelinas' necks before Kaya, Twit, and the other girl left.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

at the schikibukai meeting-

"I question." Grim spoke as he stood in front of the ciphor pol agents. "How easy do you believe it to be for me to eliminate these men where they stand without moving a single inch? Do i need to explain the mechaniqs of my devils fruit? A Nightmarish hell which no one can escape, One so real it causes wounds to appear on your body. Death in that hell is equal to death in the real world. It's a simple technique called Death realm. Honestly, I have to ask you once more. Do you believe you or your men can defeat a man made of dreams? How do you know you're not in my trap now. How do you know this is even happening? am i truly even here or have i simply created a dream for you all to make you believe i'm here?" This was grim's specialty, He was a master of dreams and thanks to his fruit he had gained the ability to makes dreams a reality, he could appear in places with out ever having to appear there. He could be in more then one place at once. "Would you bet your life on me being real."

"If there is no point in me being here, i will not be here. so do, get to the point of this meeting. The real point."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Tsubaki rubs the sleep out her eyes and opens the letter and reads it. She just shakes her head

"At least I got a raise" she said softly
"I been sitting around for too long anyways"

She set off toward Clemens' office to get started on the list. The office wasn't dirty to begin with so that didn't take her long. She pulled the list from her pocket

"Get reports and find alcohol" She said to her self

She went to Gilmont and made a deal with him 

"OK lets make a deal" she said busting in the room
"I'll let you keep your alcohol if you tell me who else has alcohol"
"Oh and one more thing I have a few questions to ask you about our last mission"

He tried to hide his small bottle of alcohol but he decided to drink it

"Tell me exactly what happened word for word on the last mission"

He looked at her thinking

"You'll let me keep mine if I tell you what happened and let you knwo who else has alcohol?"
"Yes that's right" Tsubaki said nodding

After about an hour she got most of it. Gilmont was drunk as usual and he kept saying random unrelated thing.

"I'll give Karl this list to deal with the alcohol" Tsubaki said 
"Most of those guys are scared stiff of him, I want to keep my reputation"

She found Prince and got his report, it was almost completely different from Gilmont's report. This worried her, she decided to let Clemens deal with it.

"Hmm got that done pretty quickly"
"Shit I still have V" 

She approached his room and knocked on the door, V appeared by the door with blood splattered on his mask, Tsubaki stomach turned upside down

"What do you want?"
"I had a few questions to ask you about the last mission"
"My target is still alive, you can ask her any questions you have"

There was a loud scream from the room and Tsubaki went pale

"I think I have what I need" she said turning around
"Just sign the bottom there I'll fill in the rest" 

He signed it and blood dripped from his mask and was smeared on the form

"I think I can guess what happened" Tsubaki said as she turned and left quickly

She walked over to Clemens' office and rested the reports in her drawer and headed off to find Karl to give him the list of people hiding alcohol.

*Aboard The Black Sword*

The ship arrived and docked at the marine base most of the crew was on deck. The island was very windy and very quiet. There were a lot of clouds but it didn't look like it would rain. The base was completely abandoned and wind blew through it making howling noises.

"Oh a dry dock" Wesley said pointing
"What's that?" Fire asked
"It can take the ship out of water to do repairs" Wesley said
"Perfect" Marc said with a smile
"Get it working Wesley" Marc said 

They all got off the boat, Akawana took Smirnov off with a shield like a stretcher. Fire and the wolves went off to explore and Wesley headed over to get the dry dock equipment working 

"I'll see you guys in a bit" Fire said hopping on Storm's back 
"I'm going to check this place out"
"I'm going to check the base" Simo said
"_I'll be in the gym_" Dreyri said 
"What a freak" Fire said as Dreyri disappeared into the base


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2009)

_Shichibukai Meeting_

Rek smirked, and snapped his fingers. Grim's clothing began to take on the color of seastone, as did everyone in the room save for Rek. Everyone except for Rek as now wearing a full seastone suit, something Rek is able to do through years of experience with his devil fruit. 

"Rest assured, Sir Grim, that this meeting has a purpose, despite the good fleet admiral not telling even us what the Illuminati has done, we will get to the point as soon as possible. And if not, then feel free to leave." Rek looked at Rago and the other marines with amusement. " Now do hurry up and get on with it, I don't want to declare EVERYONE in this room to have committed treason to the WG out of boredom."

Jun picked up her tea cup, and took a sip from it. "The Jade Emperor has also sent me to be his delegate to the council of Kings later. If we do not hurry this up, then I shall leave as well."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

With the Musical Masked Pirates-

"Very well then!!!" Jason, Rex and Nicholas were gathered in front of the Pyramid Pirates Party Barge. "The games have been decided!!! It's a three game fight! The events being, Shoots and Ladders, Survival and Captains fight!" Dali smiled and took out three gold coins. "OH GREAT DAVEY JONES! HEAR THIS AND ACCEPT OUR OFFERING!!" he tosses the coins into the ocean. "VERY WELL!!! WE SHALL START THE DAVEY BACK FIGHT IN TWENTY MINUTES! PICK WHO YOU WILL USE FOR WHAT EVENT!" Jason looks around. "Nick goes to shoots and ladders, Rex to Survival and i'll do captains fight. Can we start now?" "EHHH!!???!?!??! SO FAST!!!!!"

With the LTP-

"And now for a rare prize!" A man had just begun preaching to a large group of people most of which seemed to consist of marines. "Sir." A marine whispered. "Is this all right? We have four hundred men in here and only a hundred outside. Doesn't it seem like we should have more outside to protect the town from pirates?" The man he was speaking too just scoffed. "Heh, Like i give a shit about normal towns people. We've got to worry about the rich! That's how you get promoted!!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 2, 2009)

*Abandoned (Haunted) Marine Base G34, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Wesley has one small problem" Wesley said quietly. "Eh? What is that?" Marc asked. "The equipment to take the boat out of the harbor is not operational, we have no way of moving the boat to the dry dock" Wesley said apologetically. "The hell we can't" Marc said stepping towards the boat that was moored nearby. Marc climbed aboard *The Black Sword*, "Atm?sfera cero del infinito" Marc said. The boat began to rise slowly out of the water and Marc grabbed the mast and tossed the boat high into the air. In his sphere it weighed literally nothing. Out of his sphere the boat suddenly began to experience its normal weight and it plummeted towards the dry dock. Wesley looked at the boat hurtling towards him curiously. However instead of running out of the way he whipped out his note pad and began glancing from the boat to his notepad making small scribbles. Marc positioned himself where the boat would land and lowered the gravity as much as possible. The boat would now still fall but it would weigh as much as a feather. Catching it while still not a simple feat was a lot easier. Marc put his hands up and caught the boat gently, however it was so large and cumbersome placing it on the dry dock was another challenge. After a few minutes of Tetra guiding Marc through his hailstorm of swearing and Wesley making notes instead of helping the task was finally done. Marc disappeared into the base still swearing as he began searching. Destroying door after door and sticking his head into each room he finally found what he was looking for. Grabbing the items he whistled as he walked down the hall before blasting another door out of his path. Marc tossed the items down in front of Wesley and the others with a smile. "After you finish the modifications I want EVERYTHING painted black including the sails" Marc said. Wesley picked up the materials and the others around him let out a groan knowing it meant work for them too. "Oh and Wesley" Marc said to Wesley's retreating back. "Don't be retarded because if you paint my bed black I will tie your ass to the front of the ship and you will serve as our decoration until we reach the next island.

*The Shichibukai Meeting*

Marc looked down at the sea stone clothing and suppressed a snicker. While the sea stone did rob him of his power he could still move and fight with his swords. He was being underestimated. However the others did not know his ship was empty. He had come here alone, which meant if he decided to cut a path out of this stuffy fuck fest there would be no hostage situation forcing him to stop. Marc decided to take his seat out of curiosity. Usually the marines didn't care if you came or you didn't. But this time they were making an effort to keep them in the meeting. Which meant it was something big, which meant if Marc threw a monkey wrench in it. There would be a massive explosion and backlash. Marc chuckled as he sat down, these poor World government fools and their nobles wouldn't know what hit them.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2009)

*White Mist Island
*
Wesley payed Marc no mind and continued to scribble

"Wesley is not a painter" he said as Marc walked off

He walked around the boat and made notes in his note pad 

"Wesley needs to get help with the lumber and some other materials"
"SIMOOOOOO" Wesley shouted walking away looking for the man

Fire rode Storm all over the small Island but she couldn't find or sense anyone. The place was completely abandoned. There was a small town with about ten houses in a little bundle. She got off and headed into a house, all that was in there was a chair and a table. No one had been in the house for years, she looked at the wolves

"Nothing, lets get back" she said
"There is no one here" 

They went back to the base, when it was getting dark. She went into the base and found most of the crew in the mess hall minus Smirnov Akawana and Hawthorne. Everyone was already eating, considering it was soup she guessed Tetra cooked. Tetra made the best soup but that was the extent of her cooking skills. 

"So what's the plan?" she asked 
"We hang out here until Wesley is done with the boat" Marc said
"_I'll be training so I can destroy Helen or Stacy or who ever I meet next_" Dreyri said
"You are a freak" Fire said
"_You are ugly_" Dreyri said
"Real mature" Fire said
"_You are a year older than me_" Dreyri said angrily
"You wanna fight you training freak" Fire said getting to her feet
"_You act so mature for your age_" Dreyri said pickign his teeth ignoring her
"HEY HEY HEY" Simo said
"Calm down" he put his hand on Fire's shoulder and pushed her down into her seat

Simo looked outthe window and there was a thick mist, he stuck his hand out the window and it wasn't cold, it was also very windy. A mist just then seemed strange. He didn't pay it any mind though

"So anyone up for some dice?" Simo said rattling a cup with a pair of dice in it

*Lintu Docks*

Lin was the last person to reach the boat with her belongings

"I should have left you" Dane said looking at her
"You said you needed me" she said with a sweet smile and blew a kiss at him
"Since we have one extra Shane and Shan sleep in the same room, you get Shane's cabin"

Shane opened his mouth to complain but saw Dane staring at him

"We'll be there in a few days" Dane said
"Everyone gets ready" he said in his normal monotone


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 2, 2009)

*Shichibukai Meeting*
Vice Admiral Rago rose from his seat after Rek flexed his authoritative power. He too wore a suit of sea stone, but this didn't affect him in the slightest. "Aye! Why thank you Lord Rek. Hopefully you fools will listen now." Rago said as he walked to the front of the room.

"Aye! Now, as I've said the Illuminati threaten the balance that is held between the Shichibukai, Yonkou and Marine HQ. We know for sure that one of these groups, the Makaosu, has targeted one of the great powers for elimination. They have targeted you seven, the Ouka Shichibukai." Rago said as he looked at each face of the infamous pirates.

Rago crossed his arms and sighed. "Aye! Do not pass these people off as a harmless threat. They have very powerful members and there are rumors that they have constructed their own super weapon. They will possibly try to pick you all off one by one with an ambush that would certainly prove successful with their type of power." 

"Aye! Of course we could replace all of you if you were to be killed or defeated, but it'd consume too much time and the world would be in chaos upon hearing the Shichibukai have fallen. The shichibukai name would be a joke. The other organizations could be planning similar plans so you guys can be assaulted from every angle. Our advice to you, stay on your guards. This is a matter of life or death." Rago concluded as he sat down.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2009)

*Tropica Island
*
The sun began to set and Nicobi was having a good time with the girls one of them suddenly asked him

"Kishi Kubo or Oda"
"Nicobi looked at her, shocked she would ask a pirate such a question"
"Oda of course" he answered sound offended

The girls got up in a huff and stormed off

"What in Oda's name was that about" he said loudly

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki walked into her room and saw Karl resting on his bed

"I need your help" she said in a sweet voice
"What do you need?"
"I have a list here of marines on thsi very ship that have alcohol hidden in their quarters"

Karl perked up immediately, he looked over the list with nods and shakes of his head

"I don't see seaman recruit Goodfellow on the list"
"I already dealt with him, me and him have a close relationship"

He cocked his eyebrow at her

"Jr. Lt Prince is on this list" 

Tsubaki's eyes popped she didn't read over the list after Gilmont wrote it

"That's twice he's sold out Prince" Tsubaki thought
"I'll deal with Prince" she said quickly
"I have a close relationship with him also"
"I'll get the rest" Karl said seriously as he walked out the room

Tsubaki went in search of Prince to have a chat with him about his alcohol.

*Aboard The DSS*

Shane did push ups on the deck as Lin practiced her forms. Dane sat on the front of the boat watching the both of them. Shan lay in her room practicing her powers. She took off the blind fold and turned all her senses on. The barrage of sensory information assaulted her. The small amount of light creeping under the door was blinding. She got up and stuffed a piece of cloth under the door. She could see almost perfectly with no light, the smell and taste of salt filled her nostrils and mouth. She could hear Lin stepping on the deck and Shane and Dane breathing outside the room clearly. She sat there completely still. She'd decided to work on her sight first so she could stop wearing the blind fold. She turned it on and off trying to find some middle ground. She head foot steps and shut her eyes off just in time as Shane burst into the room

"Come on you almost blinded me" she shouted
"You are such a drama queen, no one can sneak up on you" he said waving her away

She could sense him with the echo location standing in the door way. She reached for the blind fold and tied it around her head

"Come on outside with everyone, don't stay cooped up in here" he said with a smile
"OK I'm coming" she said getting to her feet and walking toward the door


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 3, 2009)

In the Future/Dream World/??

We focus on a ship of moderate size, the _Pandemonium_, sailing gently on the waves of the ocean in the New World. It doesn't particularly stand out, except for the flag that is hoisted on the mast - a traditional skull & crossbones covered by two curves that form a disjointed circle. A cloaked man with black hair stands at the head of the ship, with four more figures behind him."Wait here," he said, sighing. "You four just make sure nothing happens to you or the ship. I doubt this will end up being a conclusive battle, anyway."

_"This again,"_ one of the figures behind him muttered angrily. _"At least let us accompany you this once, Fluck,"_ said Larissa Absoluntis - no, after the Liberation of Nihon event, the bounty posters had been updated. They now read - "World's Law" Shiragami Rarisa (白神 羅理早), bounty of 333,000,000 beli.

The cloaked figure turned around. It was, indeed, "The Successor to the Chaos Demon - Chaos Emperor" Fluck C. Zvergher, bounty of 777,777,777 beli. However, the now-adult no longer had the characteristic white hair that he possessed in the current time. The great control over his chaos abilities that he had in this future as a Yonkou had allowed him to permanently return his hair color back into the original one. 

"The lady's right, Cap. You can't stop me from just sending all of us over, anyway. I can teleport too." This voice belonged to Christopher "The Pipehand" Lock, bounty of 245,000,000, now a man who is almost past his prime, but still a fearsome opponent to many of the enemies of the World Pirates. Fluck sighed once more. "You should listen to what the captain of the ship says sometimes. I guess the two of you aren't going to listen as well?"

One of them, a young woman wearing a green kimono and holding onto an extremely large and long package, bowed her head, "Yes." The other was a young boy, blonde and wearing goggles on his head. "Ain't it obvious, man? Let's just hurry and get this crap over and done with, boss."

Fluck scratched his head, thinking for a moment. "Oh well, whatever then," he grumbled, clearly displeased. A purple light warped and covered the group of five.

"Here we come, Darver," the Chaos Emperor thought quietly to himself.

"Temporal Thought!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 3, 2009)

*White Mist Island*

A stooped figure in a black cloak stood on a hill top over looking the marine base. The hood of his cloak was pulled down to reveal a gnarled face with a bald head. He had several missing teeth and kept one eye closed.

"Wooo pirates, it's been a few weeks since anyone came here" Keller said
"Time to have some fun" he said

He stood and Mist streamed from the sleeves of his cloak, he stood there for some time until the entire island was til with a per perpetual mist he controlled.

"Time to rob them and send them on their way" a disembodied vice said with a laugh

*Aboard The DSS
*
They had been traveling for three days non stop, they were almost at their destination. One more day until they reached Halhun Island

Shane was doing his usual work out push ups into dips into sit ups. Dane just watched out onto the sea with his arms folded. Lin was practicing the last set of moves Lung showed her before she left. Since Shane has left she'd confirmed Suun was right, when she touched Shane a vision of several bones sicking out of his body flashed in her head. 

She had her blind fold on she was facing away from everyone but she could still see them. Her echo location gave her vision all around her in a sphere she could increase the sphere by talking loudly it only went about six feet in each direction. She realised when she was watching Lin practice her forms. There was a weird blur around her. This wasn't unusual for moving objects. She focused and realized the blur was a predictive movement. it was less than a second but if she focused hard enough on it, she could use it to her advantage.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2009)

Troll and Choa pursued deeper and deeper into the island. Kung Chao suddenly stopped. Troll stopped in reaction.
Say, if I were a a captain of pirate crew making a stand against the marines, I would stick with my crew. If everyone were to fight at the same place, I think I would stand more of a chance. You know, power in numbers. After this was said, Troll began running again. Chao did the same.
What's your point?
I don't know. It's just odd the way they decided to do things. I mean how many lines did we fight through? Also, a 12million bounty thinking he could beat two ranked marines? Just seems fishy, that's all.
You're saying they're trying to protect something.
Maybe. Look, as I said before. It just seems fishy.
The two kept just kept moving forward. Finally, another person appeared.
Who are you? On second thought, I don't care. What's your bounty.
"33 million the pirate said."
He's all yours Chao.
Troll just ran past him as Chao initiated an attack.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 3, 2009)

*White Mist Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*
"I'm not playing shit with you" Marc said glaring at Simo. "Last time you took all my fucking rum money with your silly sky island game." "Wow, I didn't think my captain was a pansy" Simo said turning with with a manipulative smile. "Did that hole in your face just issue some fucking noise?" Marc asked reaching for his money sack. Marc tossed a few Beli on the table and looked at Simo, "lets go bitch." "I'm in" Tetra said seeing an easy chance to take some money from Marc. "Me too" Fire said dropping her money on the table. "Why do I get the feeling I am being taken for a ride" Marc said looking at the three of them as they snickered to each other. Suddenly there was an eerie cackle and a crash from one of the neighboring rooms. "What the fuck was that?" Marc asked looking around.

*The Shichibukai Meeting*

Marc chuckled again at Rago's words. There was no way the Makasou would be laying a hand on him or his crew. He was 100% sure of it, all these other Shichibukai on the other hand would do well to sleep with one eye open. "Is that everything?" Marc asked more than ready to depart this boring affair. He glanced at Rek annoyed, if he didn't remove this blasted suit soon Marc would remove it for everyone by thrusting his katana through Rek's heart. He was already feeling hot and bothered. He was not used to wearing shirts much less a blasted suit. "I mean if that is the only fucking issue here can you remove this fucking thing before I do?" Marc asked looking at Rek.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 3, 2009)

*White Mist Island*

Simo looked around the room, 

"I only sense us" 
"No human was on this floor"
"It could have been an animal though"
"It would have to be a rat big like cloud" Fire said

The dire wolf barked playfully

"Lets go check it out" Marc said

Fire was the first to the door Storm and Cloud right behind her. She opened the door and mist wafted into the room, she looked out into the corridor and it was full of mist.

"I've never seen mist in a building" Fire said
"This is some weird shit" Simo said
"It looks like cloud" he said reaching out into the mist

Something grabbed his hand and pulled him into the corridor, he yelped in fright

"OK that's weird I didn't sense anyone, the nearest people are Akawana and Smirnov and they are down stairs" Simo said
"I don't smell anyone or anything"
"What ever it is doesn't have a smell" Fire said

Wheezing laughter filled the corridor and trailed off.

"This is why the base is abandoned" Tetra said with a moan
"I think we should gather everyone up" Fire said
"Lemmie get my shit" Marc said turning to go back into the room
"OK WHICH ONE OF YOU FUCKERS TOOK MY MONEY!!!" Marc roared


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 3, 2009)

*White Mist Island*

"OK WHICH ONE OF YOU FUCKERS TOOK MY MONEY!!!" Marc roared. *"Not me"* everyone said in unison. "Don't you know to take your shit with you when you go somewhere?" Fire asked waving her sack around. "Ok if one of you fuckers aren't messing with me it means someone else is here with us and they took my fucking money" Marc roared. "Or something else" Tetra whispered keeping her ears perked. "Everyone needs to calm down" Simo said, "I can't feel anyone with my mantra so it means nobody but us was here." "Nakama don't steal from each other" Marc said annoyed. "I was not suggesting that" Simo said shaking his head. "I am sure there is a perfectly logical explanation for everything going on here, we should just calm down and investigate in the morning." "Nobody else better be here, or I will fucking kill them and extricate my money from their carcass" Marc grumbled to himself as they went back in the room.

_Meanwhile Outside on the dry docks_

Wesley hummed to himself as he worked on the boat. Even as the mist settled in and obscured his vision he didn't even skip a beat as he move about switching out pieces of lumber making the boat more and more durable. His hammer clanged loudly against the nails as he fastened the plank in place. There was an eerie disembodied shriek nearby however Wesley did not need to pretend he didn't hear it. He didn't! He was so absorbed in what he was doing he did not realize anything else going on around him. Suddenly the metal plates that were stacked on top of each other suddenly went spilling about the place loudly. Wesley ignored the noise continuing to hammer away.

Keller materialized in the mist outside the base cackling to himself. One person had so much money! he thought to himself with glee. I am going to bleed them dry before running them off the island he thought looking down at the mist covered base. On the other hand what was wrong with that crazy fuck working on the boat Keller thought scratching at his head.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 3, 2009)

*Dream Sequence: Island in the New World*
An island decorated with mountains loomed into view. A strong mist gently hovered around the terrain giving the mountains the appearance of floating in midair. Atop one of the mountains was a man draped in black and silver. He wore a black warlock jacket with silver cuffs and black pants. Around his shoulders was a black pirate captain's coat lined with silver and silver shoulder brushes. On his head was a black and silver bandanna. The man's now dark silver eyes were in view. A dangerous silver aura surrounded the man. This man is Darver Grenguo.

A man who had a severely pale face, skeletal arms and pupil-less eyes stood at ground level on the island. He wore a gladiator style outfit. He watched as a ship seemingly appeared out of thin air in front of the island. The man pulled out a den den mushi and held it with his skeletal hands. ".........Darver-san. They've come as you predicted........" The man said in a eerie tone. "........Would you like e to be the first to greet him or would you like the honor.......?" The man continued.

"Leave it be, you're no match for that man. I suggest you flee this island, it may no longer exist in a few hours." Darver replied darkly. 

".........Understood. Would you like me to handle the other members of his crew.......?" 

"Do as you wish, Necaroy." Darver said as the connection went dead.

"........But I had another question......" Necaroy said in a bit of disappointment. 

*"Aura Wings!"* In the sky, large glowing silver wings protruded from the back of Darver Grenguo as he glided towards the ground from the incredibly tall mountain. He came to a smooth landing feets away from Necaroy, awaiting his opponent. The wings dispersed quickly.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 3, 2009)

In the Blizzard Goal Dream Sequence...

"Holy shit! He has wings?!" the boy exclaimed loudly, his eyes lighting up in excitement. "That's new," Fluck commented lightly, somewhat amused at the casual display of power from Darver. "Looks like Necaroy is here, as we thought. It is a bit strange, really. There doesn't seem to be anyone else here. Might be a trap, captain," Christopher said. "Even if it is a trap, our course of action will not change," the young woman in the kimono replied. "Don't be stubborn, Kazoko. This is a direct order - if you're ambushed by their agents and are in any danger of dying, escape from here immediately. I can take care of myself,"  Fluck said. He was already fairly displeased that they had insisted on following him, but it was a moot point. Freedom was one of the absolutes of the World Pirates, and that included orders from the captain as well. _"We'll just take on Necaroy, then. No complaints, I assume?"_ Larissa asked. Fluck shrugged and began fizzling out of view.

_"Take care, Fluck,"_ she whispered softly.

The swordswoman, the spearwoman, the pipeman, and the child prodigy diverted their attention now to General Necaroy, the most trusted of Darver Grenguo's subordinates, with seconds left before the battle broke out. The sky darkened almost immediately and a fork of lightning lashed out across the heavens. Drops of water gradually rained down upon the island.

_"Not your lucky day, Necaroy?"_ Larissa asked, drawing her blade.

---

"Yo, Darver."

The leader of the Makaosu turned around, looking onwards impassively towards the man who he had clashed against time after time, all the while noticing, in spite of himself, how the chaosman had grown phenomenally in strength. "So we meet once more, Fluck C. Zvergher," Darver said. Fluck nodded in response. Once the pair had referred to each other as 'baldy' and 'brat', but their relationship had evolved bizarrely over the years and they now held a grudging respect for each other. "To be honest, I'd rather not do this, but some things are unavoidable, aren't they? For a chaosman like me, the upcoming wave of chaos throughout the world is as clear as day. 

Just what are you planning, Darver?" Fluck asked, narrowing his eyes. A ghost of a smile flickered across the large man's usually emotionless face. "There is no need for you to know that. In the first place, you merely oppose me to free Larissa from my pursuit, do you not? Always the woman..." Fluck grinned in response. "Possibly. I don't deny that I am not exactly a selfless person, but I have a sense of justice and morals too. We both know that Larissa is of little consequence to you by now. I am here to stop you, plain and simple."

Darver paused for a moment. "If that were the case, you could have left it to those Unnamed pirates. I hear the dragon is a Shichibukai, who I am sure you know my Makaosu are preparing to obliterate. Surely they would have had to do battle with me at some point in the near future. What need is there for your involvement?" 

"Maybe. I wouldn't feel comfortable if I don't finish you off myself, though. Well, we _are _both intricately linked to Chaos, after all. The world isn't big enough for both of us. This might be what you call fate," Fluck replied.

"Hmmph. Possibly."

*"Crackle! BOOM!"* A split bolt of lightning lit up the sky, which was rapidly growing dark.

"Oh my, looks like it's raining. Be careful of lightning in stormy weather, Darver," the Chaos Emperor said, pulling his cloak more tightly around himself. Darver merely grunted in contempt.

*"BANG!"*

A large thunderbolt crashed down from the heavens upon Darver in a tremendous explosion, throwing up a large amount of dirt and smoke. A large gust of wind allowed all to see that Darver was standing in a huge crater, but was otherwise entirely unharmed. His silver aura was flowing in great amounts all over his body, and it had easily warded off the attack. "Your little jokes do not amuse me, Chaos Emperor."

Fluck smirked. This was it, then. "Let's get it on, Darver Grenguo!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2009)

"I certainly feel much fitter now..." Clemens says as she buttons her blouse, having just taken a shower. The doctor lays back in her own bed in the infirmary, nodding with a serene look on his face, "I'll say," he mumbles.

"Now not a word of this to anyone my dear Doctor-san," Clemens states as she brushes her long red hair in front of a floating mirror. "Or you might find yourself on a one way trip to the Sea Kings courtesy of the Captain." 

*Beru! Beru! Beru! Beru!*

Clemens private den den mushi rings and activates on its own. *"CLEMENS ARE YOU FEELING BETTER YET!?!"* Garrick's voice growls out of the snail, which mimics Garrick's facial expression. This is the tenth time he's called her in the last hour, he almost interrupted her "session" with the good Doctor even. 

The lady Marine sighs, not even a how are you, or a do you need another day off, she thinks to herself. 

"Yes sir I'm feeling be...."

*"Good now get to my fuckin office immediately!"* Garrick interrupts her, *"Justice doesn't take a day off....REMEMBER!?!?" * 

Oh Clemens can remember alright, he almost chocked her out when she tried to pull him away from his justice. "I'll be there in a minute," she says, planting a kiss on the Doctors cheek and winking at him wordlessly. 

*"Make it 15 seconds!"* Garrick retorts and the line cuts off. 

A mirror forms in Garrick's office 13 seconds later and Clemens steps out of it, saluting at the Captain. 

"You're late!" Garrick complains. 

Clemens ignores him and sits down in front of his desk. "Would you like to hear my report on the last operation we conducted?" she asks, opening a folder. She had taken a quick detour to her own office to grab Tsubaki's report. 

Garrick lights a cigar and nods, "Fuck yeah, but first we have a new assignment," he responds. 

"Where to?" Clemens asks. 

"Tequila Wolf."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 3, 2009)

Alucard island, with Black and Sam

Their mission was a difficult one, thank god they lacked the stereotypical main character morals like those from Black's favorite mangas. They stumbled onto a messed up situation, and since superheroes weren't available at the time they had to take care of it in their own way by making sure the infection wouldn't spread.They simply lacked the time to search for a cure, all they could do was look into the cause while trying to minimize the risk but every second they took was one too many as infected could be trying to make it off the island somehow and start a global plague.

Sam had a quick chat with Kira about it, he suspected that Bitto had something to do with this.Whether pre or post the battle they had with it but it was too much of a coincidence. They had just fought a man who enjoyed drinking the blood of others and here they were now, smack in the middle of an whole island full of bloodsuckers.

The first wave approached them, they had just traveled along a main road towards the city and ran into a large group of hungry men, women and children all with an insane look on their faces and the same sluggish, almost zombie like movement the others had.This was a larger group then the first one though, easily 30-40 of them.

Two clicks were heard, the click of a hammer being cocked and after a loud bang two of the mutates caught a lead a bullet in the brain and were instantly out of their drug and Devil Fruit induced suffering.As Sam re-cocked Black rushed towards the group.They had planned to fight like this, Black would leap into the middle of the groups and draw attention to himself, immune to being bitten as their teeth would just break off, while Sam would shoot them down from afar.

Sam had no intention of wasting his energy supplies here, and so would just just use simple and normal punches and kicks.He might need the energy later and so couldn't waste it on small fry here.

His first punch nearly took some guy's head off, his immense physical strength and rockhard body made him damn near overpowered compared to non DF users.It took some great skill and strength with some kind of weapon to take Black Star on for a non DF user.

Sadly non of the people here had any weapon, instead they mindlessly clawed and bit who over crossed them, and were no experienced fighters.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2009)

"I have a close relationship with him also"
"I'll get the rest" Karl said seriously as he walked out the room

Tsubaki went in search of Prince to have a chat with him about his alcohol. As soon as she opened the door, she saw Prince leaning against the wall next to her.

"I have a close relationship with him too." He says mockingly. "Oh yes. Terrified, I am." He snaps his fingers, and the hallway suddenly melts away. He and Tsubaki stand isolated in a large white room. "Tell me, Tsubaki, exactly what you plan to do to me. Torture me? Ha. You're too kind hearted and besides, I went through more pain on my home island than any torturer could ever inflict. Except maybe V." He says, pacing. Unlike Tsubaki, he knows exactly where everything is in the 'real world' and therefore has no chance of accidently running into a wall. Though he wouldn't be suprised if the girl had figured out some way to navigate in pitch black...or pitch white. "Go on, tell me. I really do want to know."

*With Kent....*

With a small twist of his wrist, Twit snapped the collar off of the pirate captain. Kent let out an audible sigh of relief. "Jorma's off that way," He told the mute and the two girls. "But Derrick, Flynn, and Usagi are closer. They're right down this hall, then take a left." He stood up. "Which way is the throne room?"

"What are you going to do?"

"Make that bastard pay." Kent said simply, taking off down the hallway Twit indicated. Kaya sighed.

"C'mon, let's go free the others."

Kent runs down the hallway. A normal, smarter person would've tried to be stealthy, but that wasn't Kent's style. So instead he ran full tilt down the hallway, throwing servants left and right. "Daaaaaaaariuuuuuuuus!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

With the Nonki-

Joseph collapsed into his chair. The office Alexander drake once held... "Where the hell is the drake pirate crew now..." He wondered to himself. He couldn't help but remember those months ago when drake betrayed them... It was so easy for him to destroy their crew.. they were so weak.. "Have we grown since then i wonder.." Joseph holds up his bandaged left hand. "I couldn't beat the captain on my own.. how am i supposed to defeat drake and bring him to justice..." 

"Right now drake is the moon." joseph looked up and saw hana standing at the door."He's an unattainable goal. no matter how far you stretch out your hand you cannot reach him." "Why are you telling me this." Joseph questioned. "Because you need a dose of reality. you cant expect to become strong over night. you have to work hard in order to obtain that power." Joseph just sighed. "come on its a vacation have_ some _fun."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2009)

_Shichibukai Meeting Dream Sequence_

Rek yawned. "Very well." He flicked his wrist, reverting everyone's clothes to their original state. "Well then, I'm off. Care to join me for some reminiscing, my dear Jun?"

Jun nodded, and stood from her seat. "The meeting will not start in another 8 hours. I have time."

The two old crewmates left first, leaving the others behind. 

"Have you heard what Yumi's been doing lately?" Rek asked.

Jun shook her head. "I am not updated on the guailo's works." 

Rek smirked. "You'll be quite surprised..."

_Nihon_

Dozens of Everett Ships bombarded a flotilla of marine ships and Nihonese war barges. The battle was a standstill, neither side budging from their positions as they hurdled cannonball upon cannonball on each other.

A woman dressed in a white Nihonese kimono and strange hat with an eye in the center jumped from one of the Nihonese barges."In the name of Nihon, be cast into oblivion!" 

Hundreds of giant cannons materialized out of nowhere, sinking the entire Everett fleet in a single barrage. The Woman landed perfectly on a piece of floating debris, her long red hair flying in the wind. 

"General! Are you unhurt!?" One of the men in the Nihonese barges asked.

"That's the 3rd Illuminati force this month." Yumi thought. She then looked at her forces, smiling confidently as she did so. "Yes, I'm fine. Though I wouldn't have to get off my ship if Yagami-san were here." She to her crew before drifting into deep thought. "Where is Yagami-san anyway..."

_Candor Island, Lawyer's Square_

Lawyer's square was a symbol of order in Candor. It was the main landmark of the island, and keeping it clean and orderly was very important to the people.

"WHAT KIND OF DEGENERATE LAND DOES NOT HAVE TEA!!??" Rek placed his hand on the ground, and everything around Rek slowly turned to chalk. His eyes were blood red, and he was salivating like a bloodthirsty monster.

"SUCH PLACES DESERVE NOTHING BUT DEATH!" Jun roared, her first spoken words in a long while. She charged towards a couple of fleeing bystanders, hitting them with spin kicks and punches to the gut.

"There they are! Get them!" A band of marines charged, but Jun dispatched them quickly with a single strike. "BAIHOU STANCE; RED MAW!"

After the marines were taken care off, the two looked at the market that stood beyond the square. Behind them was a trail of devestation and ruined buildings.

"Do you believe there is tea beyond?" Jun asked, not really caring for an answer.

"If not we burn everything. If there is then fate smiles upon these people." Rek smiled maliciously. 

Jun tore off the flagpole at the center of Lawyer Square, and started swinging it around like a spear. 

"Shall we?"

"Ladies first."


_Windy Dirge_

The rest of the crew had still not disembarked, preferring to relax inside the ship. 

"This is the life." Greize said, now lounging on deck with his Ostrich, Wilder. Cass was on deck as well, writing some story that's best left unread, as was Matyr who was tinkering with some machine. Yumi was leaning on the railings at the ship's sides, looking at the city of Candor. She notices a pillar of smoke from afar, and had a strage feeling that something horrible was happening. Ruru walked towards her, handing her a cold drink of lemonade.

"Ruru." She said. "Rek and the gaijin seemed pretty agitated, and over tea no less. Do you know why?" Rek and Jun always did drink tea, but even when there wasn't any they usually weren't this cranky.

Ruru sighed. "Some stories are best left untold." He looked at is feet, then raised his head back up. "I'll go get my story book about this one!"

Ruru ran back below deck to get the book.

_Elza and Tatsu._

"So these Knight guys can really help me control my powers?" Elza asked. She had no idea how dangerous the Knights of Tensei were.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 3, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Tsubaki shook her head,

"Whoa there" Tsubaki said putting her hands up in front of her
"I don't know, maybe you'd prefer if I let Karl come search your quarters"
"I was simply going to come and tell you don't get caught drinking or leave your drinks out"
"That was all I was going to do"
"I think I already got you in enough trouble for one day" Tsubaki said softly

Prince looked at her with a questioning look

"I didn't realize you and Gilmont had the same mission" she lied with a sad smile on her face
"I submitted both reports to Clemens" 
"It was only after she asked me if I got the reports directly from you both I realized I messed up"
"They were both totally different, you better hope they think Gilmont was drunk and yours in the truth" she said putting on her best sad face.
"I'm sorry" she said bowing

*White Mist Island*

Fire awoke to the noise of metal clanging, she opened her eyes to see the room was full of mist. She moved over to the window and opened it and the mist was still outside

"OK this is getting stranger and stranger"
"What the hell is that clanging" Fire said in annoyance
"Find out what's going on here" Fire said opening her mouse pouch

She rested her mice on the floor and jumped out the window followed by her wolves. She walked toward the source of the clanging and saw Wesley working on the ship 

"Wesley doesn't the mist bother you?" Fire asked

He just continued what he was doing, a huge yellow flame shot out his hand mounted welding torches burning away some of the mist. The flames became light blue and he began to cut a piece of metal.

"He's in his own world" Fire said in amazement

She whistled loudly and Rain screeched from over head and landed on a pile of metal close to her. She told the hawk to find out how much of the island was covered by mist. The hawk screeched loudly and took off into the mist. Even thought it was morning the sun hadn't come out, probably because of the island's nature as a autumn island. It seemed to be constantly overcast so there was no heat to make it go away. Rain flew up into the sky and flew around the island. She flew back into teh mist and landed near Fire on teh ground and began squeaking and chittering. 

"It stops on the borders of the island?" 
"That's strange"
"The grand line is a strange place though" She said walking over to the Hawk.
"I don't want you flying around in this anymore"
"I left my window open for you go inside" she said touching the great hawk's head

Standing on the ground the hawk was almost as tall as Fire and much bigger than she was. She hopped on Storm's back and they ran off to sniff around the island


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

With the LTP-

  100 marines stood watch outside the large auditorium holding the slave auctions. ?Man, this is lame.? One marine said as he began to pick his nose. ?Sure, we?re all recruits, but why does that mean we have to stick outside and watch after the damm door. Like some pirate crew is gonna rush into this island with battle ships sitting outside!? he laughed.  ?I know what your saying man, But there?s a bunch of captains here. If we do a good job with this we might be able to get a promotion to somethin better then reqruit!? he laughed. ?Like Lt. Jr grade?? The first one laughed. ?WILL YOU GUYS SHUT UP! NO ONES GONNA PROMOTE US FOR GUARDING A DAMN DOOR AGAINST NO BODY!? 

A third marine shouts. ?Heh, Just watch, I bet we-? He?s cut off by the sound of something bouncing acorss the ground. ?Eh? What was that?? He  looked down at his feet to see a small black rock. ?Huh, where?d this come from?? He bent down to pick it up. ?IDIOT! THAT?S A-? BOOOM!!! Ten marines were sent flying into the air, the one hit by the bomb bloodied and burned. ?Where the hell did that come from!? the group shouts, Five more black orbs fall into the group, BOOM!!!!! They all explode and thirty more marines go flying.

?What the hell is going on!! Fourty men are beaten already!?? ?Branch Cannon!?  a small red beam hits five marines and knocks them down. ?What!??  ?Quake of Demeter!? A chunk of concrete and dirt crashes into the ground and begins ripping through the marines. ?Damn it! We barely have a hand full of marines left!? He turns to rush into the auditorium to tell the highers up. ?Trial of body.? A spear stabs though his stomach. ?Guh?? The spear is removed and the marine falls to the ground.  BOOM!!!! An anchor wipes out the remaning marines. 

James, Anax, Nolan, Kama and Eve stand infront of the auditorium doors. The ground behind then destroyed and littered with the bodies of 100 marines. ?That was easy.? Eve commented wiping the blood from her spear. ?It?s not over yet.? Kama spoke as he grabbed ahold of the doors. ?We?re about to enter the lions den. The marines inside here won?t be the same as out side.? Kama let out a sigh. ?Theres bound to be more then one captain here so don?t get all heroic and try to kill them all on your own alright?? He looked back at the four, He knew every single one of them would be like that.. hell Even he was like that.. But Kama knew battle, He?s lived an endless war.  ?Let?s do this.? He spoke throwing open the doors.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 3, 2009)

*White Mist Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc awoke groggily, he had trained Tetra mercilessly for hours before crashing late last night. Scratching at his stomach he opened his eyes, however he still couldn't see very well. He rubbed them a few times before realizing he couldn't see because of the thick mist in the room. Annoyed he jumped out of bed and headed for the bathroom. After he had finished washing up and performing his morning hygiene routine, Marc strapped his swords to himself before opening his room door annoyed. The entire hall was filled with mist as well, "What the fuck is going on?" Marc asked nobody in particular. He had heard Grand Line weather was a marvel but he had never heard of anything like this before. Mist and fog often plagued the part of the grand line where the Thriller Bark was rumored to roam but he had never heard of it plaguing an island or to this extent. Groping his way down the hall he made his way outside. Through the mist he could hear Wesley clanging away as he worked on the ship. Tetra was still not awake, Marc considered waking her up but a different idea crept up on him. Setting off into the mist he tightened his swords, ready to kill anything that would mess with him.

_Meanwhile_

Akwana looked over Smirnov's breathing form, his bandages would fine until this evening and he would heal up nicely. Breathing a sigh of relief she made for the kitchen to have a cup of tea.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 3, 2009)

Dream sequence

As if on cue a fleet of ships arrived on the scene.Most were identical pirate ships that each displayed the flag of Nihon, which doubled as the pirate flag of the Rising Sun Pirates.Then in front of those stood a larger commander class version which displayed the same flag and the ship was captained by Second-Commander Yoh Asakura. 

A smaller vessel passed all of these ships, it was one of it's kind and much more advanced as well.It had a powered propulsion and so didn't rely on the wind.Which explained the lack of sails.Instead the only two thing that were flapping high in the air were two flags.That of the Rising Sun Pirates/Nihon and that of the unnamed Pirate crew.

Another interesting feature were the crew men, who were all identical from the helmsman to the chef.Each one looking like a Mini-Alph, the different Mini-Alphs took care of everything like they were programmed and were less advanced and non sentient version of the unnamed crew's android.

The android wore an blue jumpsuit that looked like it was made for space travel.His appearance looked very much the same as it did in the past but on the inside he was entirely different.His true name had been discarded and now he was known as *Alpha Omega* 

The android in question stood next to the two sole living and breathing crew members on board.The first was an attractive female with dark hair in a bikini with a spider-web motive.Which looked odd since she also wore a doctor's coat.Not many doctors were dressed like that.But that's *Mary Jane "Black Queen" Watson* for ya.

The Commander stood on the ship's figurehead, he had started out as an enemy of the Rising Sun Pirates and especially of it's former Commander but circumstances led to him taking over the leadership position and combining their forces to accomplish their common goal.Like in the past he still dressed good for someone who wasn't into materialistic things, thank M.J. for that who still picked out his clothes for him.

He was wearing overpriced sneakers, jeans, shit and even underwear that cost a small fortune.The two things he chose himself were his captain's coat and aviator style sunglasses. Hanging over his shoulders was an modified captain's coat that had a hoodie.The coat hid his swords, two nodachi's and a katana.The larger ones were named after the two god's Izanami and Izanagi while he named the Katana: Kurokei Enma.

His name was *Shin "Smokin' Samurai" Yagami*, but was perhaps better known as the world's strongest swordsman and one of the Yonkou.He hadn't changed his nickname over the years like so many others but had gained many titles.Perhaps the most important of those titles being *Bleeped for spoilers* which led to him gaining command of the Rising Sun Pirates.

His sunglasses were removed in order to use a spyglass to get a better look of a certain dot in the distance and it confirmed that it was the person he had been looking for.The Commander blurred out of view, leaving nothing but cracks on the deck, which caused Alph to sigh.He had to repair these damages on a daily basis."I hate that high speed movement technique of his, only that idiot could manage to create a transportation based technique that causes destruction...."

Shin reappeared a second later near Yumi, on a different piece of debris that had been floating around."I was afraid I might get here too late but I should've known you were capable of taking care of something as minor as an armada of Everett warships."Shin said, as if the dozens of Everett ships were nothing but a small annoyance to him."So how are things around these parts?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

Kent yawns and stands. "Right, whatever. Kill the big bad guys. Make marines happy. Yadda yadda yadda." He takes out a small den den mushi and whistles a sharp, high note. "Any minute now...."

"Sir, something surfacing....it's big as an island!" Comes a voice. a startled marine runs into the room. 

"Ah, yeah. That would be my ride." Kent says calmly. "Bye bye." In a flash, he's gone, coming to rest outside the marine compound. A huge head, the size of a castle emerges from the water. But not just any head. A turtle's head. "Shelly!" Kent says, grinning. The turtle lets out a happy sound that shakes the entire island. Kent steps onto the animal's head and sour's over to it's shell. A large castle like compound emerges from the water, flying the Blade Pirate's jolly roger. 

Meet Shelly. Shelly is a giant island turtle, one of the last of his kind. Early on in his career, now-shichibukai Kent befriended the turtle. Not long after, he made him his primary form of transportation. Shelly, in all senses, is a mobile island, complete with trees and bushes, which have gained the unique ability to survive underwater for extended amounts of time. With his enormous lungs, Shelly is able to stay underwater for over 1 standard month. Shelly is the new flagship of the Blade Pirates, sporting an unknown number of cannons (though it might be up to the hundreds) several of them are experimental designs created by 'Trickshot' Jorma himself.

"All right guys!" Kent shouted to the crew once entering the compound. "Seal up. We're diving again. We have a crime boss to kill."

*Castletown island...*

Kent tears through the castle towards Darius' thrown room like a madman. He finally reaches the large double doors, which have been bolted shut. A woman walks out of a hidden door in the wall, holding two swords. A collar gleams brightly around her throat.

"Hello. I'm Brie, captain of the Royal Guard. My deepest regrets, but I cannot allow you to advance any further."

"Screw that," Kent snarls. "Soru!" He blinks forward, but Brie swings her swords. An X of air rockets towards Kent, picks him up, and slams him into a wall. 

"I cannot allow you to harm Lord Darius. Prepare to die."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 3, 2009)

*At The Shichibukai Meeting*

Marc looked as the clothes reverted to his standard black jeans and red sneakers. Scratching at his chest barbarically Marc looked around the room. "Well fuckers it was nice knowing you guys if you run into the Makasou, I on the other hand will be fine. Now that this piece of shit is over later motherfuckers." Marc leapt from the floor quickly and blew open the roof. From his spot on the sky Marc could see the cannons trained on the decoy ship. Laughing Marc snapped his fingers and a small dark orb appeared on his index finger tip. Marc pointed at his decoy vessel and fired the orb. The orb rocketed towards the ship at an alarming rate and made contact with it. Instantly the ship was crushed together and disappeared into a small black hole. Marc propelled himself higher and above cloud level he found the real ship. *The Black Sword* floated majestically in an anti gravity bubble waiting for Marc's return. "He's back" Simo said calling down from the crows nest. "And he looks too happy not to have blown shit up." The crew face palmed as their captain landed on the deck laughing loudly. "Set course for the Makasou base, there is someone I wish to talk to" Marc said confidently.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2009)

"Hmm....well this is a conundrum isn't it," Clemens mutters as she compares Gilmont and Lt. Prince's reports. 

Garrick slams his right hand no the top of his desk causing it to shudder. The Quartermaster had told Garrick that they were running out of wood to make new desks from him and so asked him to exercise some restraint, asking him very, very, politely of course.

"Conundrum?! It's a goddamn clusterfuck is what it is!!" he bellows, looking at a copy of the report. he looks at Clemens, "And who the fuck wrote this a teenager?! It's got all these fuckin typos and errors!"  

"I apologize, I was still under the effects of the poison when I typed it," she responds, even though Garrick is right that it was written by a teenager, Tsubaki. 

"Twat!" Garrick responds. 

Clemens rolls her eyes and reads Gilmont's testimony aloud, "So me and Prince, he's an awfully nice guy you know. Gotta a great taste in beer, I once saw him chug three of 'em right after another. Do you want a beer? Huh, the question what question....oh right well Prince let the Marines go. Do you want a beer?"   Clemens struggles not to chuckle as she reads his words. 

Even Garrick finds it amusing hearing her read his words but that little iota of amusement is overshadowed by his boiling anger. "I knew I should've strangled him the day that turd walked aboard this ship," Garrick says with a scowl, referring to Gilmont, a know nothing waste of a Marine if there ever was one in Garrick's estimation.

Clemens shrugs, she really doesn't have a problem with Gilmont. He does disgust her of course but it makes her feel better that she is almost half his age and yet more then five times his rank and pay grade. She starts to read aloud from Prince's report, "We intercepted the rogue Marines and exterminated them with ruthless efficiency. Gilmont and I then burned down their ship...."  

Clemens raises a curious eyebrow and smirks at Garrick, "What a problem we have here," she remarks. 

Garrick shakes his head, "Oh its nothing I can't solve with this," he says raising his giant right fist in the air and then smashing his desk into pieces. Clemens shields her face from the wooden splinters with her folder. Meanwhile Garrick grabs the den den mushi intercom...

*"LT. PRINCE REPORT TO MY OFFICE IMMEDIATELY!!!"*  he bellows at the top of his lungs, his voice can be heard booming across the ship. 

"What about Gilmont?" Clemens asks as she dusts off her uniform of wooden debris. 

"Fuck that turd. He's always drunk out of his gourd anyway!" Garrick growls.
_
With Hawthorne...
Several days ago..._
The ex-Marine sits in his lab working like a mad man on his new toy. Meanwhile Akawana sits beside him. "Are you sure you want to me to transplant it so soon? You haven't even tested it yet." 

Hawthorne turns and looks at Akawana with a grin, "Real science is all about taking risks my dear," he responds. Hawthorne sits back and on a chair and Akawana steps over him ready to commence the procedure.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 3, 2009)

Alucard island

Several hours later the two groups had met up again at the town square and they surrounded by countless of corpses, all the while fighting off more and more mutates.Things finally slowed down, an hour or two ago they got in the center of the town and there the mutates crawled out of every nook and cranny.The island has a 300-400 inhabitants and each and everyone of them had been changed in a mindless mutate.

They death count had reached way up in the 300 by now and the group of five were now taking down the last couple of mutates when a figure fell down from the sky and landed a little away from the five.When the dust settled Bitto was revealed in the crater. 

"I have to admit, I was shocked to see one little bite of mine starting this reaction but not half as shocked to see that you guys were ruthless enough to massacre every last one of the islanders."He actually applauded them."Well anyways I'm back, stronger then ever and this time I won't be caught by surprise again."Black Star had been able to take advantage of the stunned Bitto last time but now Bitto was at full power.He still had the strength boost from drinking Candy's blood and the flea man took his muscle packed hybrid form once more.And now here in this area with wide open spaces he could make full use of his amazing jumping speed and strength.

He jumped off and launched himself towards Black who could only block the attack, he lessened the damage this way but was still sent flying and was knocked trough several walls, leveling three houses as a result.Sam reached for the Bio-Hazard revolver but was also knocked away before he could launch an attack, his next target was Candy but the pirates had launched their attack by now.A Katana flew on it's own towards Bitto and slashed at his chest, his hard skin protected him but it was still a serious wound.He attempted to grab the sword out of the air but Candy used her monstrous strength to lock him into a deathgrip but the far stronger Bitto managed to pull her off him and threw her trough the statue that had been put up in honor of the island's current king.Ironically she landed on top of the corpse of said king, who had been killed by Sam a little earlier during the Mutate extermination before.

But the distraction had given Kira the opportunity to change two of his fingers into syringes and after drawing an amout of a certain liquid he injected it straight into Bitto's bloodstream after making use of Candy's distraction."What the hell?"Kira just smiled, with a smirk he replied."This sir, is an anticoagulant.It prevents the blood from clotting and while it has a few medical applications in these doses it's only use if as an pesticide."Kira pointed out the wound on Bitto's chest."Under normal circumstances a man of your size would have about 5-7 days to live with the dosage I injected but with a wound like that and in the middle of a battle....Hehe, you're already dead but you just don't know it yet."

An enraged Bitto wanted to pouncce Kira, he needed to get this battle over quickly and tend to his wound before he bled out. But several bladed weapons shot out and slashed at him, he just managed to evade by jumping away before the weapons and their invisible handlers could get a strike in.The last thing he needed was another wound, he had a M.D. so he knew he needed a large dosage of vitamin K to save himself and he needed it fast so he couldn't play around.

By now Black, Sam and Candy had gotten up again and so Kira yelled out."Alright, he's done for!"His fingers changed into bandages."I know you think you're above this Black but it's time for some team work now."Black sighed but decided to go ahead with it anyways.Kira tried to bind Bitto but the flea man was aware of his threat and so leaped out of the way and instead attempted to take out Musha.

He delivered an powerful punch to her chest but the armor's chestpiece was all that was affected and Musha didn't work against the force of the blow instead she just released possesion of the chest piece.Two guantlets grabbed Bitto by the throat and held him down.Two rolls of bandages wrapped around Bitto's legs and Kira's hands traveled along them and gripped his legs.

Candy came in for a series of punches to Bitto's chestwound and then an uppercut that forced the other two release their grip on him.Well it forced Kira, Musha's guantlet just went along for the ride.Sam was next, he fired his Bio-Hazard revolver and the bullet struck him right in the chestwound, fragments caused immense damage to his internal organs as they bounced around without a way of exiting the body as his exoskeleton was strong enough to deflect gunfire. 

Black finished it off."Ryuusei Meteoroid!"Was used to close the gap between the two and "Ryuusei Yupiteru Inpakuto!"An DF boosted overheaded smash with interlocked fingers sent Bitto down and after the flea Zoan crashed and Black used the "Ryuusei Mu-n Inpakuto!"Crashing into Bitto to finish him off.

Kira made sure to check if Bitto still had a pulse, after confirming his death the group split up again to find a Den Den Mushi.When they had done so Sam used it to contact his own crew and they decided on meeting up on Gentle island, which was halfway from here to the Gunsmoke pirates' location.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2009)

"I didn't realize you and Gilmont had the same mission" she lied with a sad smile on her face. "I submitted both reports to Clemens. It was only after she asked me if I got the reports directly from you both I realized I messed up. They were both totally different, you better hope they think Gilmont was drunk and yours in the truth" she said putting on her best sad face. "I'm sorry" she said bowing.

"Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu......." Prince mutters, staring blankly into space. Normally he would've been able to spot an obvious lie like that a mile away. As it is though, he can only think about how he's going to survive.

*"LT. PRINCE REPORT TO MY OFFICE IMMEDIATELY!!!"* Garrick bellows at the top of his lungs, his voice can be heard booming across the ship. Prince curses.

"Look," He says calmly to Tsubaki. "In my room, there's a will. It's mine. If I...everything I own goes to the nearest island's orphanage, okay? Got that? Good. Be seeing, Tsubaki." He turns and walks down the hall, putting on his best cocky smile. He opens the door to Garrick's office and snaps his fingers, producing the illusion a red carpet is rolling out before him. he walks on it smugly and takes a seat, popping a lazy salute to garrick and pointedly ignores Clemens. "Jr. Lt. Prince reporting for duty. How's it going sir? He asks nonchalantly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

With the Little tree pirates-
  DOOM!!! The doors fling open and everyone in the auditorium looks to see who would open the door to such an important event. “Yo.” Kama waved.  “We’re here to kick your ass!” james shouts, rushing into the crowd. “OI! SOME OF THESE PEOPLE ARE INNOCENT!” kama shouts. “Ah screw it, They’re all here for slaves.” Kama pulls out eight bombs. “FOCUS ON THE MARINES THOUGH!” he shouts tossing the bombs into the stands. “Heh, I used to think it was screwed up pirates attacking people.” Nolan raised his anchor .”BUT HOW COULD YOU BUY AND SELL PEOPLE LIKE ANIMALS!!!” He throws his Anchor into a group of marines. 

“Who does these pirates think they are!?” The marines shout, All of the normal people begin to flood out of the building, fearing for their lives and screaming “I PROMISE TO NEVER BUY ANOTHER SLAVE!!!”  BOOM!!! More explosions go off as Kama worries more about destroying the marines then the building.  “TAKE THIS!” Anax tossed a large chunk of the stands into the crowd of marines, slowly but surely their numbers fadded to but a handful. Ten men stood at the back and watched the chaos reach it’s peak. Lt’s fell left and right. These guys can’t handle a pirates of this level. “Heh, Guess we should step in.” One of the ten smirks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2009)

Garrick sits on his leather chair in front of a mountain of wooden splinters that used to be his desk. He keeps his bulging arms folded across his barrel chest as he eyes Jr. Lt. Prince. 

"Jr. Lt. Prince reporting for duty. How's it going sir?

"I'm doing fine you little toilet scrubbing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). The real question is how will you be doing in a couple of seconds..." Garrick responds, the muscles in his arms start to twitch. 

Suddenly Garrick rises from his chair with lightning fast speed towards Prince. The Junior Lieutenant flinches thinking its the end but when he opens his eyes he sees a cigar being handed to him. "Good job, you're only half the bitch that I thought you were," Garrick tells him.

"Huh?!" Prince mumbles. 

Clemens turns her chair around to face Prince and she crosses her legs, "Oh well I did a little more digging and I found a report that another Marine squad discovered the bodies of those Marines that you and Gilmont were ordered to deal with," she tells Prince.

"You did?!" Prionce exclaims in suprise, "I mean of course you did. Gilmont and I did our jobs. You know Absolute Justice!" he mock salutes and takes the cigar from Garrick. "You gotta a light?" he asks Garrick. 

"Don't push it punkass" Garrick grumbles. 

Clemens rises to her feet and hands Prince a file, "It was simply an oversight on my part. I apologize for missing it," she tells Prince sincerely. "I will deal with Gilmont personally for his drunken transgressions," she adds, walking away.

"OI! Don't forget that you have an important meeting in my quarters tonight!" Garrick tells her. Clemens waves her hand as she turns the corner. He turns towards Prince, "Clean up my desk!" he commands, "I'm going to find Lt. Smirnov," leaving Prince alone in Garrick's office. 

The file that Prince holds contains a communique...
_Marine Taskforce Wolf Hunter_
_To Lt. Commander Beverly Clemens - 
We discovered a group of Marines who had gone AWOL just off the coast of Gavurn Island while we were performing a routine sweep. The marines were in life rafts and claimed that their superior officers had gone rogue. We know that you were hunting these men and await your reply.

Lt. Commander Clemens-
The Marines that you apprehended are free to go. Our investigation found that only the senior officers were guilty of stealing funds. Thank you for informing me and I will relay this to Captain Garrick immediately._

At the back of the file is a handwritten note...
_You owe me._


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 3, 2009)

_*Dream Sequence*_

Tatsu sits in his seastone clothes, finally sharing the annoyance for the noble that his friend Shin has had for so many years. He finally returns Tatsu's long dark red cloak to normal as well as his dark red T-shirt, long black pants with a claw design running down the sides and his boots, "Makaosu..." he thinks back to that time so long ago when they had almost lost Annie, as well as the entire crew in the process of her rescue, at the hands of Darver and his Makaosu. He growls at the mere mention of them, "In my free time maybe I'll take some of those bastards on," he heads for the door, "But if I'm ever called for such a pointless meeting again you'll get to see how much I've truly grown since we've first fought," he says looking at Garrick and meaning his statement quite literally as one of the few men who could truly look down on giants when at his full size, "Or something much more frightening..." he says referring to his fully mastered Dragon Emperor Point.

As he opens the door a marine enters through another with a report, "Sir! We've had sightings of both Makaosu leader Darver Grenguo and Chaos Emperor Fluck C. Zvergher," he says saluting. Tatsu smirks, "Ah, my fellow Emperor," he says sarcasticly. He always found the nickname he had been given to be ironic. His foolish parents that had attempted to buy their way into royalty, and him who wanted nothing of it but was dubbed an Emperor of Pirates.

"Maybe I'll pay my old friend a visit..." he says walking into the sunshine. He takes a look as one of the ships blow up and a giant turtle comes to pick up Tigerclaw. The Dragon man takes out a Den Den Mushi, "Alright, I'm going to fly ahead, looks like I didn't need any of you, just like I told you in the first place." 

On the other side of the Den Den Mushi a familiar voice speaks, "Yea yea, your can handle yourself so well now," she says with a smile. *Jessie "War Hammer" Roseo* "Guess we'll pull out too," she says hitting one of many buttons that lay in front of her and then grabbing onto a helm as it comes out of the ground, "Prepare for resurface!" She says on a loud speaker.

Suddenly the water in front of the island begins to splash violently, and a large ship with what seems to be dragon wings and a Dragon's Claw and Wing's for a flag surfaces out of the water with what looks like a thin layer of glass all around it. The glass retracts back into the bottom of the ship and it now rests on the surface of the ocean like any other boat, "Let's get out of here," she says turning the ship around. Tatsu flies above them in Hybrid Point and gives her a wave, "That thing still gets me sick when I ride on it under water," he says to himself.

_*Little Tree Pirates vs Nonki-Dream Sequence*_ 

The ships begin getting closer and closer, "Nick, David, whoever it is right now! Start firing! From below deck Nick shouts up, "Got it! I'll give them a little something to warm them up!" He says pushing a button, "Dammit just shoot the big stuff off already!" David shouts, but it is too late.

A large cannon ball is headed straight for the Nonki, and then it splits into around 30 cannon balls mid flight. The fodder of the Nonki's eyes shoot wide open. Just as they're about to hit something can be heard in the distance.

BZZZZZZZ

They all turn.

BZZZZZZ

A man in a black suit with the sleeves rolled up, dress pants, shoes, and sun glasses on comes riding in on a skimmer. He quickly get inbetween both ships and leaps into the air, "Chain Whip!" His arms turn into chains and spin around in circles, hitting each and every cannon ball causing them to explode on impact. 

He lands back in his vessel and approaches the Nonki ship and then leaps on deck. He lowers his glasses, "Geez, you still need me to save your asses from pirates..." CP9 Leader, Eric Jager, "What's more unbelievable is that these guys haven't been taken out yet," he says pointing at the Little Tree Pirates, "But that's about to change, I could never let a pirate crew escape me, never" he says cracking his knuckles and loosening his tie.

_*With the Little Tree Pirates-Current Time*_

The weaker marines that still remain stop attacking for a moment, "They must be too scared to attack anymore!" James says confidently. "Wait..." Kama pauses for a moment, "LOOK OUT!" he says diving out of the way as bombs fall and explode down on them, "Where is this coming from?"

Kama points to the ceiling, "Up there!" there is a massive amount of ninjas sticking to the ceiling, "I thought there were marines in this base!" Nolan shouts confused, "We are Marines..." one of the ninja speak, "We're the marine's Ninja Squad," they all look at each other, *"Ninja Squad?"* 

"What? Why is that so strange? What better to fight Pirates than Ninjas?" James chuckles, "Well everyone knows ninjas could never beat pirates, so it's a pretty stupid idea," the marines are in shock, "What? Ninjas are so much better than pirates!" James grabs Kama, "Yea, that's why one of you joined us right!" The Marine Ninjas retort with by saying, "He was a ninja first! He's just a pirate now to humor you!" James turns to Kama, "Alright fine, lets find out. What's better being a ninja or a pirate?!"

With the Musical Masked Pirates-

They town is prepared for the Davy Back Fight, and Nick stands ready, "Alright, so what am I doing now? Playing shoots and ladders?" he asks, "No idiot, we're shooting ladders!" David shouts, "Actually-" someone tries to explain, "Shut up!" David shouts, "Whatever, I'll just shoot stuff," he says readying his robotic arm.

A man walks forward, "Ok! Let the Davy Back Fight between the Pyramid Pirates and the Little Tree Pirates!" Nick steps in, "Musical Masked Pirates actually," He pushes him away, "Whatever! The first game is...Shoots and Ladders!!! The two competitors will have to climb various buildings (Ladders will be provided) and shoot down targets that look like so!" he lifts two targets, one had the captain of the Muscial Masked Pirates on it and the other the captain of the Pyramid Pirates, "Each person will aim to take out targets with their opposing team captain on them!" He pulls out a third red target, "And these red targets will be anyone's game to shoot."

He then walks inbetween the two, "From the Pyramid Pirates we have..." he turns to a not very built man in a blue baseball hat, a blue sleeveless shirt, shorts, high socks and sneakers. He holds a shot gun looking machine in his hand, "Scout Scatter!" Scout grins confidently, "And in the other we have..." he turns to him, "What's your name?" Nick steps forward, "Nick," he gets punched in the gut by himself, "Ugh! David Vert!" he looks curiously at him, "So...Mr. Nickughdavid Vert, best of luck..." before Nick could correct him he shot off a gun, "BEGIN!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2009)

with the ltp-

"What? Why is that so strange? What better to fight Pirates than Ninjas?" James chuckles, "Well everyone knows ninjas could never beat pirates, so it's a pretty stupid idea," the marines are in shock, "What? Ninjas are so much better than pirates!" James grabs Kama, "Yea, that's why one of you joined us right!" The Marine Ninjas retort with by saying, "He was a ninja first! He's just a pirate now to humor you!" James turns to Kama, "Alright fine, lets find out. What's better being a ninja or a pirate?!"

"Hmm... I think...." He tosses a hand full of bombs to the roof and blows away the marines. "WHO THE HELL CARES I'M A NINRATE!" Crack! A small chunk of rock falls to the ground. "Crap!! i used to much explosives!!!" Kama shouts as the entire ceiling begins to crack and split. "Damn it, Everyone get out of here!" kama shouts, The LTP quickly rush out of the building before it collapses into a pile of rubble. "Phew~~ We got out of there safely." James wipes his forehead. "But will you stay that way." The ten men from before stand atop the rubble. 

Captain Jack, Captain Rich, Captain Wallace, Captain Bridger, Captain Mort, Captain Port, Captain Halvel, Commodore Richards, Commodore Drake, Commodore Goodwell. The ten men stand proudly, flying their marine jackets. "Shall we have some fun?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 3, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

"Orphanage?" Tsubaki said with a question
"I gotta be more careful in the future" Tsubaki thought
"I hope he's OK, I kinda like him"

Elsewhere

Karl walked out of a room leaving two marines shaking on the ground their room ransacked. He dropped the two bottle of rum into a sack slung over his back and the bottles chinked as he walked down the hall to the other rooms he had to search. He rounded the corner and saw Garrick walking down the corridor toward him.

*White Mist Island*

Fire got back to the base in the thick mist easily. She walked up the stairs to the room she was staying in and sat on the bed, she was deep in thought, a sound from under the bed snapped her back to herself. She put her hand on the floor and the two gray mice ran up her hand and sat on either side of her shoulder.

"You guys found nothing?" Fire said
"That sucks"
"We have no leads, no nothing"

Just then Simo stuck his head in the room

"Fire I know you are in here" 
"Meeting in the mess hall" Simo said
"OK I'll be there"

Simo walked down the corridor. Hawthorne had sent him to find everyone because of his mantra he could find everyone in the thick mist faster than everyone else. He found Dreyri and the others and and gave them the message. He headed back to the mess hall alone and felt something tugging at his pocket. He drew his guns and shot into the mist

"What the fuck kinda ghosts try to pick pockets" Simo shouted 

He shot randomly into the mist, he didn't holster his guns. He ran back to the mess hall and saw everyone there except Marc


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2009)

*With Prince...*

Upon seeing Clemen's note, the young Lt. bites back a howl of rage. He bends down and begins to sweep up Garrick's desk.

*With Kent...*

"Yeah?" Kent taunts back. "You and what army?"

"I hardly require an army to defeat you. My blades will be sufficient." Kent sweatdrops.

"It was a rheto.....rhetori...."

"Rehtorical question?"

"Yeah, some big word like that. Soru!" He speeds towards Brie, but she leaps into the air, drawing slash marks all up Kent's arm. "OW that kinda hurt." He draws back, waiting for Brie to make a move. She leaps off a pillar and swings her blades.

"Double side arc." The attack hits Kent in the gut, throwing him back.He rebouds off the wall.

"Geppou!" Kent shouts, manuevering in mid air. "Soru ahige!" He shouts, legs litterally dissapearing with the speed of his attacks. Brie takes several hits but stays on her feet, keeping Kent at bay. He lands and rolls away from another attack before slamming his fist at her head. She ducks, and he ends up punching straight through a pillar.

"I see now," Brie says. "You're a brute. But a brute with variety. Still, it should be no test to kill you." She slams her sword hilt first into the ground. Kent tries to jump, but the attack knocks him off balance. "Cutting air barrage." Brie says, leaping into the air above Kent. She launches several dozen air blades at Kent's prone form, which actually tears up the ground around him, then lands and sheathes her sword. "Now that that's over with," She says, pushing her glaasses further up the ridge of her nose, "I can-" Suddenly something grabs her neck from behind.

"Suprise suprise."

"Impossible! I- You-"

"You're going to have to try a lot harder than that," Kent says. He's covered with deep gashes and bleeding freely, though he doesn't seem to mind. He slams Brie's head against the wall with ruthless efficiency. Brie lets out a small moan before blacking out. Kent carelessly tosses her body down a flight of stairs. "Now for the door." He studies the double doors for a moment, then slams his fist through it. The door begins to fall apart, and Kent walks through the opening. Darius' eyes widen in amazement. 

"How?" He asks as Kent looms over him.

"Cause I'm Kent." He says calmly. "Bitch."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2009)

Gilmont crushes a beer can in his right hand and tosses it into the corner of his room. He reaches under his bed and pops open another can, chugging it down. Suddenly a mirror appears in the wall of his room, startling Gilmont, almost causing him to drop his precious brew. It shows a reflection of himself. Except this Gilmont is clean shaven, looks trim and has on his old Commanders uniform. 

The drunken Marine looks at the reflection of himself, "Hello you.....er....me...." he belches and wipes his mouth, "You want a Beer?" he offers the reflection, staggering towards it and waving his hand. The reflection of Gilmont does the same movement. 
*
"Do you remember what is was like to be me? To be a proud Marine?"* the reflection suddenly asks in a strange voice that echos. It sounds like Gilmont and yet very different. Gilmont stares at himself and scratches his head, "I'm happy with who I am..." he responds with a laugh, sipping his beer. 

*"What would your father think if he saw his proud son scrubbing toilets?"* the reflection asks. Gilmont stops drinking at the mention of his father and looks at his reflection somberly, remembering when he used to command his own ship. The Mirror glows bright white and engulfs him. 

An unknown amount of time later Gilmont wakes up in a pitch black cell, which the Marines aboard the ship call "the box." It is made of pure steel  lined with seastone, and there are no windows. A tiny slot in the thick door slides open, showering Gilmonts face in a small pool of light. Clemens green eyes appear, gazing at him. 

"Where am I?" Gilmont asks rubbing his head. 

"The Captain has ordered that you spend a month in the box with only the minimum rations of food and water. That means no alcohol," she closes the slot, leaving Gilmont in utter darkness. 

Meanwhile Garrick confronts Lt. Karl Smirnov in the hallway, "Smirnov you strike me as man who is incorruptible!" Garrick tells him. 

Karl nods, "Thank you sir..." 

"That's why I'm giving you a new task as the Chief Officer of Code and Conduct. I want you to be my eyes and ears, and report to me any acts of misconduct amongst the crew. What do you say?"  Garrick asks, basically asking Karl to be his pet snitch. The question of course is more a formality then an option.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 3, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Karl looked at Garrick, pondering the question he was asked

"That sounds good sir"
"I thank you for that honor" Karl said saluting the bag on his back clinking with his movement
"Will that be all sir?" Karl said holding the salute
"For now" Garrick said and turned and walked off
"I guess I'm not supposed to put him and Clemens in my report" Karl said shaking his head
"He's a great marine but a few missing screw up stairs" Karl thought to himself as he continued to the next cabin on his list

Meanwhile 

Tsubaki was walking around Clemens' room tidying up, fixing a few things on her desk and wiping off the many mirrors in the room. 

"Better I do this stuff that sat in my room" she said to herself 
"I also rather be in here when Clemens needs me"
"She tends to get a bit snippy when she has to send for me"

She lifted a potted plant and placed on Clemens' desk and wiped below it. She had given Clemens the flower as a gift, it was the same plant Tsubaki grew to save her life. She liked the red flower on the plant and she put it there to make the office feel a little bigger. 

*White Mist Island*

Keller stood a good distance from teh marine base

"Wooo, I almost got that guys money"
"He tried to shoot me" Keller said with a laugh
"He woulda got me to" Keller said

He stood on a cliff where he coudl see most of the island

"I'll get something to eat and visit them again later" he said with a laugh and then disappeared into the mist

He headed to a cave in the cliff face, the cave was full of all kind of valuables. The man had robbed people that came to the island for many years. He stole food and what ever else he could get his hands on when people visited the island. He loved to be alone and never allowed people to settle on the island. If people came he clouded the island with mist night and day until their crops died. No one had ever seen him or caught him. He was very confident he would rob these pirates and chase them off


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 3, 2009)

In the normal sequence...

"Woah," the marine said, raising his eyebrow, looking at the knife embedded in the wall. _"I was sure that my form was perfect, yet I was off the mark...Seems like the grip on the knife was tied a little loose,"_ he thought to himself. "Or could it be..." The marine turned towards his adversary. _"It's some sort of ability for this guy? Telekinesis or something similar?"_

"Who are you, anyway?" he asked.

"Fluck C. Zvergher at your service."

"I see. I am Chief Petty Officer James Kree," he said, throwing another knife at his opponent as he spoke. To Fluck's untrained eyes, it seemed as though the knife had appeared out of thin air into his hand. The chaosman side-stepped to the left and continued moving, trying to circle closer towards the marine.

_"Devil Fruit? Or possibly just simple sleight of hand. Either way, there doesn't seem to be any particular weaknesses to take advantage of, and my only attack involves getting up close, so there's only one thing for me to do anyway. Pity it isn't raining and we're indoors, or I could make him lose his grip or something,"_ Fluck thought. The chaosman made a straight dash toward James, snapping his fingers. "Chaotic Probability!"

Yet another knife was thrown towards Fluck, but this time it was right on target. Fluck had not bothered to manipulate the accuracy of the knife as it was obvious to him that he was capable of dodging it at that level of speed. James gripped his longsword tightly and slashed vertically downwards slightly to the right. Fluck widened his eyes in concentration and followed the path of blade as he ran, before ducking underneath it to the left. He had manipulated probability to cause his opponent to target the right area, leaving a gap in the left.

The chaosman grinned wildly as he grabbed the marine by the throat. "Entropic Touch!" Bolts of chaotic energy surged through the marine's body before culminating in a minor explosion. The chaosman then quickly leapt backwards, aiming for a hit-and-run strategy, but when the smoke cleared, the marine was on the floor, twitching but otherwise entirely motionless. Fluck paused for a moment, scratching his head.

"What the hell? 1-hit KO?" Fluck thought as he started running to catch up with Larissa.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2009)

_1 year ago, the Cat hunter_

Rek, Jun and Ruru were on board a small vessel named the Cat hunter, headed for Alabasta.

"Ruru, how long till we arrive?" Rek asked his butler.

"It'll take us a day to arrive, milord." Ruru replied. 

"Very well. I'll be in my quarters till then." 

Inside his room, Rek lied on his bed, clutching a book in his hand. He was about to read when someone knocked on the door. 

"Enter."

Jun went inside Rek's room, looking quite annoyed. 

"When are we leaving for the new world? I wish to return to my homeland as quickly as possible." 

Rek chuckled, and put his book down. "You'll get there soon enough my dear Jun. In the mean time relax and enjoy the trip."

"I would feel more relaxed if I was back home." She snapped back, not finding her situation amusing.

"Patience my dear, patience. If you keep stressing yourself you'll have wrinkles on your face before you turn 30." He stood from his bed and walked towards a coffee table placed next to the window. There was a pot of tea on the table, as well as two porcelain cups. 

"Now how about we enjoy a nice cup of..." The ship rocked, driving Rek and Jun towards the wall. Outside, a freak typhoon came out,and the cat hunter was in the middle of it. 

"What has happened!?" Jun yelled as the winds became fiercer and fiercer. 

Rek was about to answer when the bed slammed towards the two, knocking them both out. 


They awoke some time later, on a beach surrounded by debris. 

Rek coughed up some sea water, thankful that he managed to survive even with his devil fruit."It seems we are shipwrecked." he said stating the obvious.

Jun was alread awake before Rek, and was standing in the water, her spear in hand. How she managed to find the weapon Rek had no idea, but then again it was a portable saber when not in use as a spear. She looked at Rek with contempt and annoyance.

"Had we been on board a ship bound for the new world we would not have to suffer this fate."

Rek chuckled, and stood up. "No use crying over spilled milk."

"I hope you nobles are as important to the government as they say you are, or no one would even bother to search for us." She said.

"I'm sure they've already sent people to look. Ruru should be fine, he's quite tough for a man his age." He approached Jun, and placed his hand in the cool water. "Well, at least we're shipwrecked on a nice place.

"Indeed. But first we must look for food and water." 

Rek nodded. "I'll go look for fresh water. You go and fish then."

_Present Day, Candor Island_ 

"Stop right there!" A barricade was placed to block Jun and Rek's warpath. Marines and local officers had their guns aimed at the two. 

Rek stepped forward, adopting a malicious smile. "Do you have tea here? That is all we wish for." 

The marines behind the barricade muttered amongst themselves, before one of them spoke again. "Yes! Just get closer and we'll give it to you!"

Rek and Jun began to walk towards the barricade, the two of them looking like they've just attained their wildest dreams.

"HERE IT IS! FIRE!" The marines fired their guns, but the bullets simply turned into cotton candy before they hit. 

"Allow me." Jun raised the flagpole, and began to spin it. "WILLOW SPIN!" She charged, destroying the barricade and sending the marines flying. 

The two looked at the debris, and found a small flask underneath the body of a defeated marine. 

"Could it be?" Rek walked forward to pick the flask up, but Jun was first. She grabbed the flask, and was about to drink from it when Rek tackled her to the ground.

"Let go of me before I rip your arms off!" Jun yelled, punching Rek in the head. 

"That's MY tea! Give it!" Rek began kicking Jun and trying to reach for the flask. 

Up on the rooftops, several cloaked figures looked at the bickering duo with confusion.

"Should we...."

"Nah. Our focus is the younger Du Mortis anyway." 

The cloaked figures left Rek and Jun, heading towards the Windy Dirge.

_Dream Sequence._

Yumi sighed with relief when she saw Shin arrive. 

"We've been experiencing attack upon attack. Rek's sending as much marines as possible, but he said that in a few days we'll have to rely on ourselves."

He looked at Shin, concerned. "Oressa's planning to go to war. The tension everywhere hasn't been like this since Whitebeard's time."

Back at Mariejoa, Rek and Jun were inside a private room, enjoying a nice cup of tea. 

"So, when are you going back home?" He asked.

"In a few weeks. I seem to understand that your cousin wants to go to war."

Rek nodded. "Indeed she is. She wants to finish off the Yonkou, the Illuminati, and any other revolutionary army in one swift stroke." He leaned in closer, and whispered something to her ear. 

"But there's another reason for the war, you see. Oressa has found where the One Piece is."

Jun dropped her cup. The One Piece, the treasures of Gol D. Roger and of Monkey D. Luffy and his nakama's treasures. Captain Jack's treasure. The Rio Poneglyph. Even the secrets to constructing the fearsome weapons of the past. It was all there.

"And I want you to lead an expedition towards it." The two looked up, and saw a woman roughly Rek's age with long, cloudlike hair. She wore a black suit, and was flanked by several other men and women in similar uniforms.

"With One Piece ours, we can put an end to the Second Golden Age of Pirates!" Bahuk Du Mortis of the Goryoseii said.

"Nihihihi! While those idiots at the Illuminati and Yonkou factions are busy playing warlord, we'll be acquiring the great treasure that will allow us to rule the world without any troubles." Doremi Du Mortis, also of the Goryoseii, added.

Rek smirked, and shook his cousin Oressa's hand. "I'll do it. Just let me gather the old crew and some friends."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 4, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*
Darver's aura danced around him like a protective veil. His aura was like his life force, his spirit, and extension of his own arm and he had complete control of it. Darver's coat around his shoulders blew steadily as the winds picked up. Lighting illuminated the sky every other second revealing the two fighters on the island.

The very ground beneath Fluck's feet cracked and trembled because of the powerful chaotic energy he was releasing. Darver noticed this immediately and took note of the strong force Fluck was releasing. "He has improved dramatically." Darver said to himself. "Lets see if he's a match for me."

"Aura...."
*"Entropic..."*

*Right here right now*

"Get up Darver." Chief Warden Lolly said as he peered into Darver's cell. His cell was located deep under the base of Lolly's giant facility that served as his office. It was severely cold down there. The cave was dimly lit with torches. Darver was heavily chained up with seastone cuffs and seastone chains. Guards watched his cell 24 hours a day, always at the ready with their H20 riffles. 

Darver slowly opened his silvery eyes, glaring back at Lolly, his eyes almost illuminating the cell. Lolly scratched his rear and yawned. "Don't look at me like that old friend." Lolly said with a huge grin. He bent in closer to Darver's cell so to whisper some words to him. "After all, this was YOUR idea." Lolly said. 

Darver simply remained quiet and closed his eyes once again. Lolly shrugged and continued on. "Well, the World Government wants me to question you. You're going to tell me the location of your Makaosu bases." Lolly said looking at Darver. Darver's eyes remained closed and he remained silent. "Come ooooooooon Darver don't be this way! If I don't extract these answers out of you this could cost me my job man!" Lolly said casually.

Again, no response from Darver. Lolly was becoming impatient. A strand of his white hair reached into Darver's cell and grabbed him by the throat, forcing Darver to look at Lolly. "I'm growing impatient Darver. I will not lose my job. So why don't you remove that stick that's up your ass and swallow your pride. Where are your bases located?!" Lolly raged.

"I am Darver Grenguo." Darver said darkly. "GRRRRRRRRRRR. OPEN HIS CELL. TAKE HIM TO THE TORTUR CHAMBERS!" Lolly roared. "Lets see how you feel after enduring cold that is -100 degrees while being whipped." Lolly spoke as he began to walk away.

The guards looked hesitant. "Chief Warden-san are you sure?! He's dangerous you know..." One of the guards said. Lolly simply waved him off. "I
I've known this man for quite sometime. Those seastone handcuffs have sealed his aura devil fruit. He's harmless now." Lolly said as he exited the chamber.

"Yes sir!" The guards opened Darver's cell. Darver's slowly got up and began walking while 30+ guards supervised him. Slowly but surely, Darver aura began to surround his body.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 4, 2009)

_*The Dark Justice*_ leaves the Grand Line behind and sails into the Calm belt towards the East Blue. Her destination is the great bridge sponsered by the World Government that has been in a state of perpetual construction for the last 700 years. 

The senior officers sit in the staff conference room going over the mission, including V, Karl, Prince, and others. Tsubaki sits at the far end of the table next to Karl, allowed to attend with Clemens permission. At the head of the long rectangular table, Garrick sits with his boots propped up on the table, smoking a cigar while Clemens details the mission parameters.

"The prisoners who have been sentenced to build the bridge have begun to revolt. Rebels opposed to the World Government have armed them," she walks towards a map on the wall that shows the bridge. Clemens points with a small baton, "Intel indicates that the rebels are striking systematically at isolated choke points of the bridge. We will be sailing to a highly important section of the bridge that is key to its success." 

Garrick nods, smoke steaming out of his nose, "That's right, so we're gonna babysit and make sure the construction goes on. When these rebels pop up we'll smash them like we always do! No quarter given, no mercy for criminals and enemies of our holy government!" he proclaims. Slamming his right fist into his left palm. 

"The part of the bridge that we will be protecting is at the edge of a frigid section of the East Blue. So it will be very cold and there will be snowy conditions no doubt," Clemens adds. She glances at Tsubaki knowing that such conditions are not optimal to her powers. 

"I suggest you all prepare accordingly," Clemens says finally. 

"Dismissed fuckers!" Garrick growls, putting the finishing touch on the meeting. 
_
With Hawthorne and Akawana...
Several days ago_
"Okay its done," Akawana states. She stands over Hawthorne with surgical gloves and other gear, a magnifying glass is attached to a headstrap around her forehead. Hawthorne sits back on a kind of dentists chair. A white sheet covers his face save for a hole where his left eye once was. 

"I do not feel very different," he replies. 

Akawana carefully removes the sheet from Hawthorne's face. "I"m going to dim the lights," she tells Hawthorne, "You'll need time to adjust with your new vision."  

She turns the lights low and looks at Hawthorne who keeps his eyes closed. "Okay you can open your eyes now," she states. 

*BABOOM! *

Some of Hawthorne's lab equipment directly in his line of sight explodes in a small fireball. Akawana jumps back slightly, "Was that supposed to happen?" she asks in a surprised tone.  

"I have no idea...." Hawthorne mutters, covering his new left eye with his hand.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 4, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Tsubaki looked at Clemens' as she talked about their next mission. He face went dark when she mentioned the conditions of the place they were headed

"That means winter clothes and over cast weather and permafrost..." she thought
"This is bad bad bad" she thought hoping her face wasn't giving her worry away 
"I'll be totally useless"

She didn't hear much of the meeting after the first part Garrick's voice brought her back to the meeting and she say everyone getting up to leave. She walked over to Clemens 

"Lt Commander Clemens, can I please have the rest of today off to prepare for the upcoming mission?"
"I cleaned your office and ironed your uniforms already" Tsubaki looked at her with a pleading look on her face
"I've never read up on plants that live or grow in the conditions we may be working in for our next mission"

Karl walked out the room and headed strait for his room to take his winter uniform out of his chest and have it washed and pressed. The image of a marine had something to do with his uniform and his was alwas perfectly immaculate. He took the clothes out and walked down the corridor toward the wash rooms. Since Garrick had made him Chief Officer of Code and Conduct he always his his eyes peeled for marines breaking the code. He knew it by heart. He spotted a marine walking down the hall with his shirt wrinkled

"Seaman recruit" he called after the man

The marine stopped and turned to him and saluted

"Explain to me why you are running down the corridor with your uniform looking like that"
"_Sir I have wheel room duty and I have to relieve the current in two minutes sir_"
"You still haven't told me why your uniform looks like that"
"_I slept in it sir I didn't have time to change since my last shift_"

Karl eyes turned fierce as he exhaled

"Marine you will have your uniform looking clean and crisp if you have to borrow one from a friend"
"AM...I...CLEAR" Karl said slowly
"_Yyyyyyeeeesss sssssssir_"
"Good not go change and head up for duty, tell who ever is the senior that you were late because of you own lax attitude" Karl said 

The man saluted and bolted down the corridor

"I could never understand how men don't take pride in their appearance" Karl said in disbelief 

He walked down the corridors looking for more marines to put strait on his way to the washrooms

*White Mist Island*

Smirnov saw the crest on the marine ship as the Black Sword docked. To the rest of the crew it was a marine ship but it was something more to him. They went into town and found a bar. He left a warning with them to stay out of trouble. He left the bar and headed strait back to the docks and boarded the marine ship. As he walked up the gangplank a pair of sentries aimed their rifles at him.

"*I vould like a vord with Davidov or Jasmine*" he said 
"_Who are you?_" one man asked
"*Who I am is no concern of yours seaman recruit nobody*" Smirnov said angrily

The men watched him and got ready to pull the trigger

"Ohh David, Pieter is out here" Jasmine said walking over to him and moving the guards
"You were the last person I expected to see here"
"Where are your friends?" 
"*Take me and leave them alone*" he said in a dark tone
"*Now you know I can't do that*" a voice the totally opposite to his mothers sweet voice rasped
"*They are pirates and they will be treated as such*"
"*You can't do that?*" Smirnov said 
"*I won't let you*"

Akawana looked at Smirnov as he started sweating profusely. His breathing sped up and became labored 

"He's having a nightmare" Akawana said wiping his forehead 
"He didn't look like the type who could be scared" Akawana said 

She reached for a vial and extracted for of it's contents into a needle. She injected him in his neck and he calmed down a 

"I'll have to remember to ask him  what he was dreaming about" Akawana said as she sat down. She managed to stop the mist from coming into the room with a shield

Elsewhere

"What are we waiting on" Fire asked angrily
"We have to wait on Marc before we start" Simo said
"_You are so impatient_" Dreyri said with a chuckle
"One of these days...."

Suddenly the door blasted open


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 4, 2009)

*White Mist Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Suddenly the door blasted open, Marc strode into the room sopping wet and annoyed. "What happened to you?"  Tetra asked looking at Marc. "Oi you are late" Fire called out over Tetra. "Someone just tried to fucking kill me" Marc said taking off his sneaker and emptying a stream of water on to the floor. "Or something" Tetra whispered moving closer to Fire in the thick mist. "Will you cut that shit out" Marc said annoyed, "there is nothing mysterious or strange going on around here. Its just a fucker who needs his face kicked in for taking my money." "So what happened?" Simo asked trying to get to the facts of the matter. "I searched the island in the mist to see what I could fine" Marc explained. "But the ENTIRE island is covered in this stuff, and it makes navigating the island every confusing. While walking something suddenly grabbed me and started dragging me towards the ocean. Tetra moved even closer to Fire who in turn looked at her with a raised eyebrow. "The fucking thing had me in on the tideline with the water washing up on me. But when the tide ebbed out I got hold of my katana and swung and whatever it was that was holding me fucking let go. I searched for my attacker, but there was none to be found much less voice or footsteps to be heard" Marc finished.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 4, 2009)

*White Mist Island*

"Why are we here again?" Fire asked
"Just to try and figure out what the hell is going on here" Simo said
"When I was walking down the corridor today, what ever it it tried to pick my damm pocket" Simo said angrily
"Ghosts that want money" Tetra said
"IT IS NOT A FUCKING GHOST" Marc roared at her
"_Well when I was training today something kept knocking my sword over_"
"_Other than being really annoying it hasn't tried to do me anything_"
"I sent out the mice, and they found nothing"
"Rain told me that the mist is only on the island" 
"It's like a dome around the island"
"Maybe what ever this is happens this time every year" Simo offered
"That's possible too, when it comes to weather the grandline is a strange place" Tetra said
"I went out with the wolves again today and we found absolutely nothing no tracks no scents nothing"
"Where is everyone else?" Fire asked
"Wesley said he was busy and ignored everything I said to him" Simo said
"Akawana said she doesn't care about the mist and that she wasn't moving from Smirnov's side"
"Hawthorne is...well I didn't find him" Simo said
"You mean he's missing?" Tetra asked
"It must have taken him"

Meanwhile

"Wooo hooo" Keller said
"That boy nicked me with that sword"
"It must have been a sea stone blade" he said giggling
"It seems they all went inside"

He looked down at the base from his vantage point

"There is that guy working on the boat but it seems he's crazy"
"No matter what I do he ignores me"
"I can't get into that one room, some invisible wall keeps blocking me"
"Hmm I'll wait till they go to sleep before I pay them another visit"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2009)

With the LTP-


"Damn." Kama thought to himself. "Captains, And 3 commodores... not good." Kama turned to the rest of the crew, poised to do battle. "I haven't had this much fun in ages!" Anax laughed. "This is the wrong situation to get excited in!" Kama shouts. "Damn it. I want to fight but there's no chance of winning against ten of them." He sighed and nodded to himself. "I've got no choice." He thought. "Oi, You guys. Get out of here. James got pretty beat up by one captain, in this situation we'd have to fight 2, and some of us would have to fight a commodore. It's not worth it." 

James just laughs. "The great red-" WHAM! Kama knees his jaw and knocks him back. "Just get out of here idiot." He points at sel, "And get this kid away from the battle field." Sel was on his knees in shock, These guys tore it down... His most hated place. "T..thank you..." Sel managed to let out. "Come on kid." Nolan grabbed Sel by the waist and pulled him away. "Don't die here." Eve spoke before rushing off, grabbing Anax and James by the collar. "Yeah yeah, i'll be on the way in a few seconds." 

Kama reached into his shirt and removed 8 bombs. "You think you're going to defeat us?" one of the commodores asked. "Nope, Just delaying you." Kama tosses the bombs then takes off. "Heh, Explosives wont be helping you this time." Four of the bombs go off exploding into a smoke screen. "So this was his plan?" They ask before the remaining for explode and ignite the cloud, a large explosion could be heard behind the LTP. "Hope he got out of there." Nolan grumbled. "Course i did, Cause i'm a ninja." Kama waved as he ran beside the LTP.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2009)

_An island in the grand line, 1 year ago._

Jun was doing fairly well. Jun easily caught some fish for them to eat, and even found time to set up a fire place. Rek on the other hand, was unable to find freshwater for them to drink. 

"There's always coconuts." He told Jun.

But there were no coconuts in the island. It was a temperate place, and as such did not have any coconuts. Eating berries would work, but neither Rek nor Jun could identify which ones were edible and which ones were poisonous. 

"Well, we can drink seawater." Jun shot Rek an angry look. "Did you suffer a concussion when you were looking for some water? If you didn't then I shall grant you one.

The noble chuckled, and picked up a basin from the debris of the ship. He scooped out some water, and began to concentrate. A minute later he took a sip of the water, and smiled. "Here, have some."

"This had better not be poisoned." Jun looked at the water with suspicion. She had no idea what Rek did with it, but she strongly suspected it was something connected to his power. Closing her eyes, she picked up the basin and drank from it. 

"Sugar?" She asked.

Rek nodded. "It's the best I can come up with."

"....it will suffice?" She said stoically.

"Still, I'd rather drink something tastier. A good thing I found this, then." From his ragged coat Rek took out several packets of tea.

Jun looked at the packets, surprised."Where did you..."

"Found an entire storage room of these while foraging. It's possible merchants use this place to store their goods. There's a decent chance a merchant ship would come by and pick us up." 

Jun nodded, understanding the logic. "This will be better. Tea was often served back home, and I quite like the flavor."

Rek opened one of the packets and placed it in the basin. "Well it is quite a delicious drink."

Hours later the two had managed to build a makeshift house using Rek's powers and Jun's strength, and were enjoying a cup of tea from the fire they started. 

"With a place like this we can live here comfortable until we're rescued." 

" It will suffice." She said before sipping her tea.

"Well, it was either this or we leave the island on the backs of sea turtles." 

_Windy Dirge_ 

"Lord Rek and Miss Jun were stuck in the island for a good 3 weeks, subsisting only on tea and fish before they were rescued. As for how I survived that is another story, which I will tell you right..."

"That's enough." Yumi said, barely able to stay awake. She yawned, then got back up from the deck floor, where everyone else was either asleep or trying very hard to keep awake. "Still doesn't make sense why they would go on a berserker rage."

Ruru shrugged. "Perhaps milord and miss Jun simply wanted to vent?"

It was then that Sogar and his maid came out, the young noble just realizing they were at their destination.

"When is cousin Rek-" Before he could finish a group of cloaked men descended upon the Dirge from the rooftops, screaming at the top of their lungs.

_Candor Island_

"GIVE ME THE TEA, YOU ILLITERATE BLOODTHIRSTY WITCH!" Rek yelled, biting on Jun's arm. 

"NOT IN A THOUSAND LIVES, YOU DISGUSTING HEDONIST!" Jun yelled back. Ignoring Rek biting on her Jun smashed the flask open and drank what was inside. 

"HOW DARE YOU YOU WHO-" Before Rek could finish Jun dropped the broken flask on the ground, and began to mumble to herself.

"This is... coffee." Rek paled with disbelief before he picked up the flask and tried to drink what was left. She was right. He fell to the ground in a fetal position.

"Theteaisalietheteaisalietheteaisalietheteaisalie" He muttered over and over.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 4, 2009)

*Tropica Island*

Nicobi got up and looked in to the sun as it was setting. It set the horizon ablaze turning everything the light touched golden oranges and red. The sky and sea was awash with colors. He waved to the bartender

"I gotta find the others" Nicobi said

He walked down the beach when he was confronted by a man holding a completely black katana with a small length of thin chain on the hilt

"*Kubo, Kishi or Oda*"
"Why do people keep asking me that?" Nicobi asked the man
"*On this here island it matters which god you worship*"
"*Now answer the question*" he said poking Nicobi with the point of the sword in his stomach
"Oda" Nicobi said proudly
"*WRONG ANSWER*" the man said as he pressed the sword

Nicobi's reach was longer than this man. He grabbed the mans face and slammed him into the sand and then he punched him in the chest. There was a lcoud crack and the man didn't move. He noticed something glinting in the dying light. it was a pin on the man's jacket. There was a man with a white mask and a black katana there were some words on it also

"Kubo trolls?" Nicobi read with a curious voice
"Something is definitely going on here" 
"I have to find everyone" he said jogging down the beach.

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Tsubaki sat in her room doing what she so hated, studying. She had to find some plants she would be able to use defensively and offensively in a cold climate. She found several vines and realized that they were much hardier than the other plants she grew. She could be highly defensive the trees would be very hard. If she has to be on the bridge itself she's have to use iron vines. Vines that were like steel cable, trees coudl destroy the bridge with their big roots.

"AHHHHHHH" 
"I hate this" Tsubaki screamed

Karl turned to look at her

"Can you not scream like that please?" Karl said 

He signed a document with a flurry and closed his folder

"What are you working on there?" Tsubaki asked
"A matter of confidentiality" Karl said getting to his feet
"Where are you going?" 
"I need to have Lt Commander Clemens look over this report before I send it forward"

Karl made his way down the corridor toward Clemens office. He knocked twice and waited for an answer then he walked into the office

"Lt. Commander Clemens, this is a report prepared as the Chief Officer of Code and Conduct as appointed by Captain Garrick himself" 
"Since I am not an unreasonable man I will give you a chance to sort this out without a scandal"

He placed the report on her desk

"I want you to know this is not a threat or an attack on your character, after hours of thinking I realized that no one is without faults"
"I have seen through your actions you are a good marine that may have a few weaknesses"
"I don't care how you fix your problem but it needs to be fixed"
"The name and reputation of the marines is bigger than me and you"
"I trust you will do what's in the best interest of this squadron and the marines"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 4, 2009)

_The Dark Justice..._
Clemens takes Karl's report and tosses it into the trash bin beside her desk and leans back against her chair, wiping her hands. "Garbage," she says. 

"Do you know how many murderers and psycho's are on this ship?" she asks him rhetorically, because that answer is obvious. 

"What I do.....and who I do in my off hours is none of your concern and is the least of the vices being committed within this crew,"  she tells Karl looking into his eyes. 

"So get off you high horse and do your job," she waves a dismissive hand at him, indicating their conversation is at an end. 

"Oh yes and tell Tsubaki that I had the tailor make her a winter uniform. She can go pick it up when she likes," Clemens turns her back to Karl and begins writing something in a ledger. 

_Elsewhere..._
Three fast moving black galleons cuts across the waves. Snow falls from the sky around them as they sails onwards over the crashing waves. Strider appears on the deck of the central ship and looks at the Helmsman. 

"How much longer?" Strider asks.  

"4 hours sir," the Helmsman responds. 

Strider nods, "Excellent." He looks up and sees Serena high up in the sky, gliding around the ship. 

A giant twelve foot tall man skulks around the corner of the ship, shaking the deck as he walks. A young woman sitting on his right shoulder looks at Strider, "So will this be the usual operation my dear?" she asks him in a vaguely southern accent. 

"Yup," Strider responds, "The ships will distract any unwanted Marines while we sneak in and infiltrate the bridge. We'll free the prisoners first and then detonate the bombs. Our man on the inside has already set them."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 4, 2009)

With the Black Star pirates

The group and their two passengers had traveled to the location where they were supposed to meet up with the Gunsmoke pirates.Though things didn't turn out like they expected. The area was still misty and out of the blue they suddenly got caught in a powerful current that caught hold of the ship.The pirates were powerless against nature's might and they got sent up closer towards Gentle island and then suddenly up an river where the ship got smashed into smaller pieces and the crewmen held on for their dear lives.

The river branched off, Sam and Black's part of the ship went a different way then those of the others and eventually Black managed to use "Ryuusei Meteoroid!"To leap on to land while Sam held on to him.

"What kind of moron named this Gentle Island!"Sam yelled out.They barely survived that and with the many other Devil Fruit users the Black Star pirates and his own crew had things looked bad for their chances of survival.

Out of the shrubs a voice spoke up."This ain't Gentle island kid, the old Gentle island doesn't even exist anymore."A large musclepacked man stepped out of the shrubs.The most notable feature about, besides the many knives he carried on him, was the fact he wore a marine uniform.Well what once had been an marine uniform.

"Stand down, fighting you two won't gain me anything and I'm no longer the dog of the marines."Drax replied, he took a deep sniff and recognized the smell of Sam."You're one of those guys, that massacred that small marine ship a month a go."Sam was surprised, the man had a nose on him, and an amazing memory."I was supposed to track you down but managed to make my escape before that, I've been here on this island for almost 3 weeks now."

"Listen up kids, what I discovered was that mine, and probably your maps were a bit out of date, between 3 weeks ago and 2 years ago a volcano erupted on the nearby Savage island and filled the sea between Gentle and Savage island.The monstrosities and savages of Savage island fucked Gentle island up as much as they did with Savage island and to make matters worse the fact the between the two islands was filled the currents were changed and now whichever ship gets too close get sucked in to the inner parts of the merged island."

"So did you discover any way of escaping the island."Sam spoke up."Drax just shook his head."Nah, the islands were huge on their own but now....In my time here I maybe explored like 15-20 % of the island but my guess is that we're way in the West of the island, formerly Savage island, and our chance of finding a ship is to search the docks way East of the Gentle island."He then explained that."Gentle island used to be a bustling island, with ships coming in and out all the time but the West got destroyed during the eruption, what remained when it all cooled down got pillaged by the savages or stomped by the verocious beasts of Savage island but if we're lucky then there's at least something left way in East which was furthest away from the disaster and freaks."

"I need to find my friends."Black spoke up.Drax just shook his head."Finding them will be next to impossible, that is if they're still alive that is."He had been here for three weeks and hadn't found any of his fellow escapees again and those two were tough."

"I don't give a darn, I'm finding the...."Drax silenced him by pressing his hand up against his mouth."Shh, something is close."He used the supersniffer once more."Pack of Greenspotted Sabretoothed Hippos."Sam snorted, that didn't sound bad.Well he soon regretted that snort.It attracked the pack and they were pounced by a pack of five enraged hippos armed with razor sharp fangs.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2009)

With Derrick-

Twit frees him from his collar and he heads into the hall way, "Where is that Darius bastard...no one controls me!" he goes from room to room until he finally opens a door and the door that leads out of it is locked, "The hell?" he hears the other door close as well and turns to see a man in glasses, "Who're you?"

"I am Trey, one of Darius' Elite Guards, and this is the key to open the door," he says holding it up, "And these," he snaps and keys begin to pile onto the floor from the roof like a sprung leak in an aquarium, "Are replica keys," he then tosses the key into the pile, "And now you won't be able to find the real one," he says as more keys pile on top of the original.

The flow finally stops and the floor is covered in keys, "Hah, you don't know who your messing with," he goes to phase through the wall but cannot, "The walls are lined with seastone," Derrick clenches his fist, "Wait, how are you supposed to get out? You must have another key on you somewhere..."

Trey shakes his head and empties his pockets, "No, but don't worry about that," he says drawing two pistols, "Lets begin," he fires a dozen rounds at the ghost man.

With Tatsu and Elza-

Tatsu looks at Elza with a stern face, "Maybe they could help you control your powers by locking you up and forcing you into transformation again and again," he informs her, "Is...is that what happened to you?" Tatsu replies with an emotionless, "No, cirus freaks did that to me. But you'd be lucky if they were that generous to you here." 

The two disguised dragons enter through the front gate, "Hey, you two!" one of the knights shout. The two dragons freeze and walk over to the group of knights as directed, "Yea," Tatsu says casually, "Did either of you two hear about the dragon shipment we're supposed to be getting?" he asks. Tatsu grits his teeth and answers, "Nope...why are we getting any?"

The knight shrugs, "Not sure, we're usually just a transport base, they ship the scales and stuff here to be bought, so it would be great to get even one dragon in here. I'd love to take a crack at one of those scaley bastards," he says punching his open palm, "My grandpa said he killed one back in his day, I'll definately keep the legacy goin hehe," the next thing he knows he recieves a punch in the face that dents his helmet inward and sends him flying.

All of the knights draw their weapons and point them at Tatsu, "What was that!?" Tatsu doesn't answer, "I...I can't do it...I can't pretend to be one of you bastards for any longer!!!" he says bursting out of the armor and into Dragon Point, "It's a dragon!" they all say grabbing their weapons. He swings his tail and hits the group away. He then brings his large face up to the man who he had punched, "Well...here's your chance to take on a real dragon...too bad you lost," he said letting out a blast of fire, melting the man in his own armor.

At the highest floor of the tower-

A young man in knights armor rushes in, "Sir! There's a dragon sighting right in our own base! He's ripping through our men!" A man with long black hair, gray armor, and no helmet on stands up and smashes is hand against his desk, "What the hell? Well this will atleast be a good time to test out the new weapons dropped off by Noble," he turns to a woman next to him, "Angelica, ready your archer squads. We better take care of this one quick so we can ship it to one of the higher up bases ASAP."

*Davy Back Fight: Round One: Nick vs Scout*

The gun shoots and the two men rush forward. Scout is a little quicker than Nick, so he takes off ahead, turning around only to taunt the Gunner, "That bastard!" David shouts, using his rage to fuel him to run faster. He pulls out a strap of bullets, "This'll show em'!" he loads them into his mechanical arm and takes aim at the enemy. 

"Take this! Counter Battery Fire!" he starts to fire off a barrage of bullets at Scout. Not expecting to be fired upon, Scout narrowly is able to duck under the fires few bullets and the fear of getting hit propeled him to go fast enough to out run them, "Damn it!" David shouts when the bullets he loaded ran out, "Idiot! We're supposed to get the targets, not the opponent! I'm taking over," he says picking up speed. 

Nick finally makes it into town and begins to climb up the latters along the side of the building. He gets on the roof, "There's one!" he takes out a  red cartrage and places it in his arm, "Blitzkreig Blast!" he shoots a red beam that hits the red target straight on and destroys it, "Alright, got one," he sees another red targets and fires at it, but Scout leaps in front of the attack, shoots the target, and the leaps out of the way, making Nick's attempt in vain.

"The little bastard!" David shouts, ready to attack him again, "Forget it, lets just keep moving," Nick reaches an area where there are five targets moving back and forth. Three are red targets, and he remaining two have the two captain's faces on them, "This will be difficult for our two gunners, but lets make it even harder!" the ref shouts clicking a button that makes he targets movement even faster.

Nick focuses and then lifts his arm. He twists a nob on the side of it and then takes aim, "Forlorn hope!" a single bullet fires out of the arm and is headed straight for Jason's target. However before it gets there it splits into five seperate bullets. The three red targets as well as the opposing captain target goes down in an explosion, and the final bullet just barely makes it over the Jason Target's head.

Scout scoffs, "Psh, way to waste amunition," he says, that one bullet being the only thing he could criticize about the amazing display of accuray. Nick simply points, everyone looks as a red target explodes, about 50 meters away from Nick, "Who said I wasted it," he says referring to the fifth bullet, "Lets continue," he says with a grin. Scout follows, still steaming from envy of Nick's last display.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 4, 2009)

Karl leaves Clemens office after having been dismissed rudely by her. Suddenly Clemens walks out of her door and looks at Karl, "Lt. Smirnov." 

Karl stops short and turns towards her. "Yes?"  he asks simply. 

"I apologize for being so blunt," she tells Karl walking towards him, "It's just that...." she looks around making sure that no one is around in the corridor, "Well I am sure you are very well aware of what the Captain would do if he ever discovered such things," she says in a low voice, leaving the last part ambiguous. 

"I promise that I'll exercise more restraint in the future," she adds sincerely. "You are right I should hold myself to higher standards now that I am at a higher rank.....hmmm that is of course I trust that you will hold Garrick to the same standards." Clemens smirks as she brings up Garrick's name, knowing that Karl would never bring up his activities to his face if he valued his career let alone his life.  

_Several hours later...._
*The Dark Justice* docks at a massive snow filled artificial harbor located next to the gigantic great bridge. The snow covered stone bridge itself dwarfs *The Dark Justice*, making it seem like a little raft. It goes on for miles in the distance and hundreds of prisoners move across the top, hauling giant stone blocks towards the unfinished portion. 

"Isn't it magnificent, the power of the World Government!!" Garrick proclaims as he disembarks the ship with his men. He wears wool lined trenchcoat over his Marine suit, a cigar clenched firmly between his teeth. 

They walks towards a huge platform attached to a crane that lifts the up towards the top of the bridge. "Be on the lookout!" Garrick growls as they reach the top. The Bridge Warden anda contigent of his guards are already waiting for the Marines. 

"Greetings Captain Garrick," a tall man in a fur coat says with a salute. "We are happy to have such an elite unit as yourselv...."

"BAH! Just tell us where we have to go and what to look out for!" Garrick growls. 

Meanwhile close by at another section of the bridge, a prison guard whips a prisoner on the back. "MOVE THAT STONE DOUBLE TIME IT!!!" he bellows. He walks towards the prisoner and grabs him by his collar, "DID YOU HEAR ME!!!"

Then he whispers in a low voice, "The revolution has come brother..." No one sees him slip a key into the prisoners hand. "Be ready within the hour..."


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 4, 2009)

Gilmont looked around in a panic at the room he was in.  There was no way out.  Gilmont reached for the bottle of beer at his side until he realized it wasn't there.  "NO!" Gilmont bellowed.  "Let me out! Now! I'll do anything, please, I just need my beer back, oh no no no..." Gilmont began to pound against the wall of his prison, to no avail.    

_Several days later..._ 

Gilmont lay cramped in his cell, muttering to himself.  He was extremely cold.    "B-beer.  You want some Gilmont? Yes, yes I do.  Oh but I don't have any.  Haha! Meany.  I hope you never get beer ever-" Before Gilmont could finish his sentence, he heard shouts from over head.  Gilmont got to his feet, shivering.  "W-what was that?" he shouted.  

The door to the cell suddenly smashed down.  A short, twitching man wearing a green coat stood in front of Gilmont, holding a curved sword in his hand.  "I found him!" the man shouted back.  "Uh, who are you? And do you have any beer?" Gilmont asked hopefully, but he was ignored.  "Excellent," a voice rasped to the short man.  An extremely pale man walked down the narrow hallway.  His eyes were pure black.    

"What should I do with him, Mr. Doctor sir?" the short man asked.  "Nothing.  I'll take care of him," The Doctor rasped.  While this conversation was going on, Gilmont had slowly reached back and grabbed the plastic knife that he had been given with his meals.  Gilmont slowly stepped into the hallway as the short man turned and left, leaving Gilmont facing the skinny pale man by himself.  

Gilmont slowly walked towards The Doctor.  The Doctor simply stood in front of him, his face expressionless.  When Gilmont was right in front of The Doctor, he quickly stabbed the knife into the pale man's chest.  The Doctor glanced down at the knife in his chest.  He reached down and pulled it down.  The gash quickly healed behind it.  As Gilmont pulled back his fist to punch The Doctor in the face, something shot out of The Doctor's finger into Gilmont's nose.  Gilmont's fist stopped in mid-air, and suddenly everything went black.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 5, 2009)

Helen leaves the spa in a foul mood after having been photographed by that rat of a Marine. "I swear if I ever find that little pipsqueak I'll wring his neck!" she exclaims, making strangling motions with her hands. 

She's thankful at the very least she was able to get a massage and relax somewhat after she sent the Marine flying through the roof. As Helen walks along the sidewalk she notices a crowd of people on the other side of the street. "Hmm?" 

"YOU ODA HERETIC!!! 

"ODA IS OVERRATED!!! KISHI IS THE ONLY TRUE POWER"

Two teenagers, a boy and a girl, wearing t-shirts that say the _We Belong to Heavenly Church of Oda_, are jostled around violently by the crowd. A man wearing a headband with a leaf symbol on it, punches at the boys face. 

"Take this you Oda loving scum!" 

The boy flinches, expecting to be blasted to the floor but after two seconds he feels nothing. He quickly opens his eyes and sees a tall blond woman clutching the man's wrist, and holding his arm back without any effort.  

"Leave these two alone!" Helen exclaims.

The leaf headband wearing man tries to pull his arm away but he can't pull it aaway out of her vice like grip, "Who the hell are you whore?!?"  
*
BLAM!*

The man ends up on his ass with a bloody broken nose. Helen looms over him rubbing her left fist. She looks at the faces of everyone in the angry crowd and points at the two teenagers. "These two are under my protection. Anyone want to make something of it!"  she asks cracking her knuckles, and radiating an aura of hostility. 

The crowd backs away slowly. "THIS ISN'T OVER YOU ODA LOVERS!!" one of them cries. Helen takes another step forward and they break out into a run. She turns around and looks at the two teenagers. "Are you two okay?" she asks them with a smile. 

The girl nods, she has short red hair cut into a bob. "Yeah I guess so," she says with a sob, "But they gave my brother a black eye..." 

Her brother shrugs, "Aw I'm fine sis," he says patting her on the shoulder, "Thanks for helping us Miss. My name is Will and this is Hannah," he tells Helen gratefully. 

Helen nods, "It was nothing, my name is Helen,"  she responds shaking his hand. "Um why were they troubling you like that anyway?" 

A dark look passes over the boys face, "We're members of the Holy church of Oda trying to pass on his awesomeness to others and share his joy with the world," he hands Helen a pamphlet with a mans face on it. 

"He seems like a nice man," Helen mutters as she reads the pamphlet. 

"Heh well that's an understatement! He's the most awesome man on the planet!!" the girl exclaims. Her mood changes however, "But now we're being discriminated against by two other rival churches....and they have the backing of the World Government. They fear the words of Oda..." she mutters sadly.

_Elsewhere..._
The man with the leaf headband runs into a large building lined with golden walls that gleam in the sun. "THE ODA HERETICS HAVE HIRED PROTECTORS!" he cries, "LOOK AT WHAT THEY DID TO MY FACE!! 

"Kukukukukukukuku!" laughs a man from the shadows, "Do they now?"


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 5, 2009)

-Lt. Kung Chao vs. The 33million beli pirate-

The fight was silent. Neither of them liked speaking in the middle of a conflict unless it were to somehow give them the upper hand. The only sound that could be heard was the two fighters' blades clashing. The 33million beli pirate fought with a normal katana. He was pretty good too. Back where he came from, the South Blue, he was a well known pirate captain. However, only 3 weeks into his grand line adventure, his entire crew was wiped out. The White Sheep pirates saved him. He owed them his life.
The fight carried a lot of tension. One side would take a swipe, the other would duck and the next thing either of them knew, they'd chop down a tree. This happened quite frequently and the next thing they knew, their arena was nothing but stumps.
Kung Chao was familiar of the advantage of using a halberd. His power was at range and that's where he stood, using the maximum range possible, making it hard for pirate to hit. The pirate didn't mind though. He fought with confidence. With one objective, to keep his opponent from getting past him.
He did wish to win though. He needed a victory for himself. He let go with his left hand and used a named move, "One Arm: Strongest Cut!" Chao was quick to block the strike with his blade. The clash made the grass nearby that surrounded the stumps sway as if it were being blown by wind.
The pirate's next move was swallowing his honor. He reached into the back of his pants, something a fellow swordsman would never see and pulled out a loaded revolver.
*BANG!*
Blood dripped from the wound Chao received and then he fell to the floor. The pirate put the gun back in the back of hs pants then turned around and walked away. The next thing he knew, there was a hand on his shoulder that jerked him around, then he was stabbed in the stomach. He died instantly.
What a piece of trash.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 5, 2009)

With Shin and M.J.

The two had several bags worth of new clothing and it was around then that Shin had enough of the shopping for clothes and so the had gone to get something to eat and were now on their way back.On their way back they stumbled upon a sword shop and the two went in for a look. He didn't expect anything high grade, or even of the same level of his current swords but since swords interested him, what do you expect of a swordsman?, he still went in to glance around.

M.J. wheeled him around the store, as he was still wheel chair bound and slightly sedated, and her attention was eventually caught by a set of six katanas, each identical with exception the color of the pattern on the handle and the rest of the decorations on it.Green, yellow, sienna, light blue, red and the last one was silver.

"These look nice."Shin just grunted."How am I supposed to use six swords, I ain't no circus performer who puts blades in his mouth and feet or something."But MAry had the answer."You could put them between your fingers, three in each hand."Shin sighed, and once more when she started putting the katanas between his fingers in the way she suggested."This is.....This feels pretty good, has a lotta potential."He started swinging them around, first gently and then got carried away and clawed with the blades so wildly that Mary thought it would be wise to take a few steps back.

And she was right."Oops."Was heard and multiple people shrieked as katanas flew  around the store.Shin was unharmed, he first shot a glance at Mary who was fine but had to stand in a rather awkward position with her arms stretched out and one leg up as she just barely avoided three of the katanas.
"Maybe it wasn't that good of an idea."

"Yeah, it requires insanely strong fingers, like years worth of training strong so I don't see it happening, maybe in another lifetime."Shin replied."Maybe after a possible reboot, you know the 3.0 version."Shin didnt quite catched that."Did you just say something?"To which Mary replied with a small smile on her face."No, it's nothing."She shot a look in the direction of the viewer/reader and winked.

"Alright, let's go Shinni-kins."She rolled him out of the store, both not noticing the wounded store owner who had gotten impaled by a blade before.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2009)

_*At the Knight of Tensei Base*_

Tatsu cuts through the lower ranks with ease in his Dragon Point. Soon reinforcements arive from inside the castle, armed with strange looking swords, "Stop the Dragon!" One leaps at Tatsu and as his sword makes contact with his scales Tatsu can feel a burning sensation, "What the hell?!" he slams the Knight to the ground underneath his claw, "What is with their weapons..." 

As he focuses on the knights in front of him, Angelica coordinates her archers via Den Den Mushi. The midnight haired woman watches from a window at the top of the tower, "Groups A and B attack from the nearest Northern Tower, C, D, and E report to your respective positions and prepare to attack. The archers all get in position, and ready their bows, "Fire..." she says casually into the Den Den Mushi.

They all let loose arrows headed straight for the large dragon. But before they can connect they are hit with a blast of fire. Elza, now out of her Knight armor stands in Hybrid Point and takes out the incoming arrows, "There's another one!" One man shouts, "You should really be more careful, your a pretty large target right now," she informs Tatsu.

Tatsu smacks away another knight, "I guess your right..."  he says transforming into Hybrid Point. He now stands at eye level with the Knights, "He-he shrunk? We can take him easily now!" They all rush forward confidently, but Tatsu takes a deep breath and lets out a giant flaming X, "Dragon Cross!" It crashes into the group and explodes on impact. 

Meanwhile Elza has flown up to meet with the archers. They use their Dial Equipted weapons to light their arrows ablaze or wrap them in electricity. Elza flies around them all and lets out a blast of fire that takes out one of the platoons. She continues to take out archers until when it seems that they are all gone, and an arrow hits her from behind and electricutes her. She begins to fall but catches herself before she hits the ground. She looks up and sees a woman with two bows and a large amount of arrows standing on the top of the tower, "We have a chance to catch two Dragon Hybrids today...like we would pass the chance up. My name is Angelica, Vice Leader of this base," she says loading another arrow, "And I'll be capturing you today," she fires.

Tatsu cuts through another wave of knights, his claws piercing through their armor. As he finishes off another knight he stops, thinking he hears something. He looks up and sees something about to crash down on top of him so he quickly leaps away, just avoiding a man as he slams into the ground. He wears the typical knights armor but it seems to be of a higher quality, as well as a cape that waves in the wind along with his long straight black hair, "Well Dragon Scum, I am Adam, the Leader of this Base," he has three blades resting on his back. He draws one and it ignites in flames as he does, "And the only way your making it out of this base is tied up or in pieces."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 5, 2009)

Strider's men under the guise of construction supervisors discreetly place timed bombs at 5 crucial segments of the great bridge. Taskforce Absolute Justice of course has been warned of these crucial weak spots, each section is massive in space being almost half a mile each.  

Garrick orders each of his elite officers to patrol one of the five sections of the bridge with a squad of Marines to command. He takes the first section, while V takes the second section, Lt. Commander Clemens at the third section, Lt. Smirnov and Tsubaki at the third section, and finally Junior Lt. Prince at the fifth section. 

Meanwhile Strider and his crew wait from their ship, just out of visual range of the bridge. They wait for the signal, preparing to free their brothers and sister who have been turned into slaves by the World Government. Forced to build what they consider a monstrosity of a bridge.  

Strider boards a small boat followed by his elites. They sail away from their main ship which sails straight for the bridge. "In the name of Dragon-sama. May we bring balance back to this small part of the world!" he proclaims. 

He looks at his watch, "3,2,1..." 

A flare goes up from the third section of the bridge, Clemens section. She and her squad look up with a bewildered expression at the flare, "What the hell?!" she exclaims. In the distance loud cannons fire, three black ships emerge from the cold fog, firing at the patrol ships. *The Dark Justice* and several smaller Marine boats turn to face them. 

Clemens looks around anxiously, "This feels like a...." 

Suddenly the prisoners in her section begin shouting and pulling free of their bonds, overpowering the guards. 

"TRAP!!" she yells. 

She pulls out a dagger and pistol, commanding her squad to counter attack. "CRUSH THEM!" she shouts. Simultaneously the prisoners begin rioting at the other crucial sections. Strider and his men split up to each section to free their brethren and blow the bridge sky high.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 5, 2009)

*On the Tequila Wolf Bridge*

Tsubaki stood in the shivering even with her winter clothes, the hood was fur lined. She had to admit Clemens had a sense of style, the sky was over cast and there was no sun. She had thought of several things she could do though, she'd be much more limited than she usually was, which was one of the reasons she was paired with Karl. She looked over at him, he looked deep in thought with his arms folded. He was really an intimidating form, he was very tall and his muscles were well defined, his winter uniform didn't look as stylish as her own but it seemed to do the job with much less furn and bulk. Cannon fire in the distance brought her back to her senses.

"What's that?" She asked squinting her eyes
"It seems the Dark Justice is under attack" Karl said 

Suddenly there was a cry from behind her she spun to see one of Karl's leg chain heads stuck in a man's chest. He didn't have his shackles on

"Shit" she said spinning
"Seems the revolutions have some surprises up their sleeves still" Karl said

He raised his arm chains and they snaked out of his long sleeves and started disabling slaves who where freeing themselves from their shackles. A man ran at Tsubaki with a shovel, she ducked his swing and kicked him in teh groin, and then stamped his face when he dropped to his knees. 

"Looks like that training we did back at marine HQ paid off" Tsubaki said

Karl didn't hear though he was quietly dispatching anyone that came into his range, Tsubaki looked down at the shovel. 

"I Guess this can work" she said 

She dodged another attack from a slave and hit him in the stomach with the handle of the shovel and slammed the metal part into his face.

"Hmm a little shorter that I'd like, but I can use it"

Karl was ruthless anyone that came close was laid out

"This can't be all, a simple revolt?" He said walked close to his his four chain heads doing all the work
"What do you mean?"
"This is just the beginning" he said to her 

Something flew over their head, Karl's den den Mushi made noise in his pocket

"This is Commander Ranz the Marine officer in charge of ethics and conduct"
"Sir I don't have time for this conversation right now I'm in the middle of something"
"I don't give two fucks about what you are doing Lt. Smirnov"
"That report was shredded and you are hence forth ordered to cease and desist any further activities on the subject as commanded by Captain Garrick or who ever"
"All the higher ups care about is results and that's what TFAJ gets"
"Am I being clear Lt Smirnov?"
"Yes sir crystal" Karl said through his teeth as the line went dead

Karl shoved the den den mushi into his pocket angrily, he turned to watch Tsubaki his eyes were blazing with anger. He walked over to her and hit a man that was running at him so hard he broke the man's neck with the force of the blow. He jumped into the air and brought the heel of his boot down onto another prisoner's head and he man dropped to the ground lifelessly also.

Something flew over their heads again and Karl released his eagles into the air. He heard a loud hiss behind him and turned to see a huge gauntletted hand holding onto the edge of the bridge.

"Get ready for the real thing" Karl shouted at Tsubaki as he turned to face the figure climbing over the edge.

*Tropica Island*

Nicobi walked through the streets in the dark, He was looking for the rest of the Angel Pirate crew when a group of men confronted him. the all wore full black and had katanas at their waist.

"_Kubo runs this part of town what are you doing here?_"

Nicobi thought quick and pulled the pin he'd taken from the man earlier out of his pocket. He lifted it into the moon light so the men could see it. 

"_OK, a new member_" 
"Yes, Kubo trolled me and now i can't follow anyone else"
"_You should be at the meeting, we are headed there now lets go_" the said ushering him down the street.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 5, 2009)

V cut down the prisoners as they through off their shackles and attacked him.  The guards that had been had station with V soon found themselves overrun, and were quickly killed by the mass of rioting prisoners.  The prisoners soon organized themselves and formed a ring around V.  Their unofficial leader stepped forward.  "Marine scum, you will-" Before he could finish his sentence, a knife appeared in his throat.  "Who's next?" V asked as the prisoners slowly stepped backwards.  

"He's only one man!" one of the prisoners shouted, and others took up the chant.  The prisoners ran forward in a mass straight towards V.  A knife appeared in each of V's hands, and he began to spin.  As each prisoner reached him, they were cut down by a slash to a vital organ.  After several minutes, the mass of prisoners lay surrounding V, dead.  V, covered with the blood and guts of the prisoners, was slowly panting as he cleaned off his knives.  V suddenly spun, his feigned exertion gone.  A knife shot out of V's hand straight at a bandaged mummy who was attempting to ambush him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2009)

*Davy Back Fight: Round One: Nick vs Scout: Finale*

The two continue to leap from roof to roof, "Are they even using the ladders?" one man asks. Scout leaps, does a flip and fires his gun taking out a large group of targets, "Blitzberg Blast!" Nick fires another red blast taking out another target, "He's catching up idiot!" David turns to face Scout as the two leap over another building, "I'll take care of this one!" he fires another red blast but Scout dodges it and it hits a red target, "Damn I was close!"

Nick takes over again, "That was what your supposed to do!" He loads bullets into his arm, "Counter Battery Fire!" He shoots up another few targets. 

"Shit he's good..." Scout says to himself, "I've been keeping track of targets and he's ahead of me by a good amount..." he spots the finish line up ahead, but before that he sees a large amount of targets on one roof, "There's my chance!" He takes aim but they soon all explode. Nick grins, "Too slow," Scout falls to his knees, "How can I win now...there's only a few Captain targets left," he says looking at the Captain's faces.

Nick leaps happily to the next house, "Well, that was pretty easy," David takes over, "Fool, this is a stupid game anyway," he spots the Captain's targets up ahead and eyes the ones with Jason's face on it, "That bastard...If I can't shoot him I'll shoot the next best thing!" he says shooting a flurry of bullets at the target, filling it with holes. He then continues the process with the rest of the Jason targets. 

Both competitors finish at the finish line and the ref walks up to the too, "And the winner of the first round is...SCOUT AND THE PYRAMID PIRATES!!!" Nick and the rest of the Musical Masked Pirates shoot a look of disbelief at the ref, "WHAT!!! HOW DID I LOSE!" The ref shakes his head, "You shot up more of the targets with your captain's face on them then your opponent, that's just a disgrace among pirates, "WHY YOU LITTLE!" He charges the ref, Jason and Rex holding him back, "I can't tell if this is Nick or David."

With Eric- 

He gets up from his resting place on the beach and stretches. He runs his hands through his hair and scratches the back of his neck before walking off into the distance, "This is so pointless, I'm fine," he says ripping off his bandages, "I just wana' get back into action already," he says punching his open palm.

"Bwaahaha! That's the spirit son!" a seemingly drunk man in a jesters' hat, red and yellow t-shirt, and a tie around his neck says, "Who're you, and your way too young to be calling me son!" Eric shouts at the man who seems to be in his late 20s, early 30s at most, "Now, now, calm down. Your a marine right? One of dem Nonki?" Eric raises an eye browl, "How did you know...?" 

The man laughs, "I've heard some interestin' stories about you fellas. None too good! BWAHAHAHA!" A vein pulses in Eric's head, "What's that supposed to...Hell your probably right," he admits, "Now who're you!"

The man gets a serious face, "I'm Commadore Reynolds, and from what I've heard you seem to have some potential, how about workin' with me," he says in a friendly voice. Eric gets a very serious face, "No," Reynolds raises an eye browl, "Eh? Why not?" Eric turns away to look back at his crew, "They may be idiots, and we may be looked at as a joke, but I'm not just going to leave them..." he gets a slight grin, "They'd die without my help."

Reynolds walks up and puts his hand on Eric's shoulder, "Now, now, they're marines ya' no. I'm sure they can handle dem selves. And if they can't, then they need to learn. Besides, I'm not talkin' about nothin' perminent. Your a bit...unpolished right now. I can teach ya' quite a few things. I can guarentee that you'll come back stronger. Much stronger."

Eric thinks things over for a moment, "Stronger you say..."  he thinks about Drake and his crew, how they demolished the Nonki, "Fine, but if you don't get me stronger, you'll pay..." Reynolds gets a large grin, "Good to hear son, now I'd go inform your Commander," Eric sighs, "Right...I'll talk to him," he says making his leave.

With Joseph-

He hears a knock on his door and Eric enters and speaks before Joseph gets the chance to, "I'm...I'm taking a temporary leave," he says sternly, "I'm not getting strong enough, and if I'm not strong enough, then there's no way that I'll be any use to this crew." 

"I'll be working with Commodore Reynolds for a little while, but I'll definately be back," a grin grows on his face, "So you better not get everyone killed while I'm gone."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 5, 2009)

*Halhun Island*

The island came into sight, there was a massive galleon docked at the island's docks. A jolly roger with the cross bones broken, flapped in the wind. 

"Shane and Shan you are to do a quick sweep of the pirate's ship"
"You are not to fight anyone on the boat"
"You will run away if you are engaged" Dane said directing his start at Shane
"So why are we going there?"
"You are going there to see if any of the higher bounty heads are on the boat" Dane said as he handed Shane three pictures.
"Got it" Shane said 
"But what are you guys doing?" Shan asked 
"We'll be going to meet the mayor first to have him get some of the townsfolk out of the area in case things get too dangerous" Dane said
"Everyone clear?"
"What if we find the third guy" Shane said
"This is a scouting mission" 
"You are not to fight with him" Dane said
"Shan you are in charge" 
"Aww cmon she can't even see" Shane said

She hit him in his head and she looked at him strange

"I can see better than you" She said with a laugh

They docked and Dane and Lin strode off down the deck, Shane and Shan looked around and climbed up the rope connecting the boat to the dock. Shan was in front when they got near the front of the rope she made the halt sign in their sign language. There was someone standing there with her echo location she could sense him. He was smoking a cigarette she could smell the smoke, she threw a coin high into the air toward the gang plank. He spun and walked toward the sound and walked toward where he heard the song they vaulted over the rail and made a dash for the setps leading below deck. Shan knew no one was coming. 

"We should tie that guy up and hide him" Shane said
"I agree but Dane said just scouting"
"Someone's coming" Shan said pushing Shane into a room and closing the door

Shan stood near the door, she made a hand sign to tell Shane he was coming inside the room. The door creaked as it opened the man walked into the room and Shane touched a bone blade grown from his palm to the man's neck

"Don't make a sound" Shan said
"Nod for yes shake your head for no"
"Any any of these people on the boat" she asked showing the bounty posters 

He shook his head for no and Shane punched him hard in the stomach as Shan jumped and planed a foot in his face. They tied him up and stuck him behind the door

"Lets go no one else is out there" Shan said as they hurried out the door


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 6, 2009)

Now it was just Troll, chasing after another bounty head. He was deep in the island by now. There were no longer any trees. There was just a long dirt road, with a wooden fence on both sides. There was nowhere for anyone to hide. Soon, Troll could see a figure in the distance. It had to be him.
White Sheep pirate!?
"Yes, I'm the captain, Eddy Graft. What can I do for you?"
Turn yourself in for starters.
"I can't do that. I would, but that would put me in quite a pickle. You understand, right?"
Not really. You're going to be in my custody no matter what, you might as well forget the ass beating.
Troll was walking toward the pirate captain as the conversation took place. Now they were pretty close to each other. Troll changed into his hybrid point.
"Interesting. A stickman who turns into a bigger stickman. That's not something you see everyday." After this, he attacked. He was a boxer. Right off the bat, he hit Troll in the face with three of the strongest punches he could muster. It didn't even phase the stickman.
Is that really all you have? Tell me you're holding back.
"Of course I was!" It was a bluff. The captain put everything he had in the last three punches. He had a delusion that he could K.O. Troll to give his brother all the time that he needed. He decided to give it another shot though. This time 6 punches. Once again, it didn't even phase Troll.
You're quite a pussy, Troll transformed into his full point. Pure terror was showing in Eddy Graft's face, I'll fuck you till' you love me. Troll said as he grabbed Eddy by the top of his head and crushed it until he was unconscious.
He took off running again with Eddy in his hand. There was one last pirate to catch. Despite running as fast as he could move, he didn't make it on time. He moved all the way to the opposite shore he landed on and got there just fast enough to see the Captain's brother and first mate sail away in a raft hardly big enough for one person.
Why would they stall for just one person? Troll asked himself, Whatever, I won the bet, With that he walked back to his ship.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 6, 2009)

*Halhun Island
*
Dane and Lin walked toward the mayors residence, there were a pair of men standing outside the entrance to the compound.

"The mayor sure has it nice here" Lin said
"He is playing well"
"*Oye wat are you two doin here*" a coarse voice said
"We are here on business to see the mayor" Dane said in a loud clear voice
"That didn't sound like a guard" Lin said softly for only Dane to hear
"*The mayor ain't takin no visitors*" the man said his hand reaching for a knife
"I hope we are getting paid extra for saving him" Lin said

The man charged at her his hand raised over his head. He brought down his knife hand with a scream. Lin parried the attack with her right hand and raked his neck with her fingers. He coughed and grabbed at his neck, she took a step forward and hit him in the chest, he released his neck and she grabbed his neck and dug her nails in.

"How much men are in there" the man 
*"Only one*" The man stammered
"Is he one of these men?" Dane asked coolly showing the man the bounty posters
"*No*"
"Where are they" Dane asked

The man's eyes rolled around in the sockets as he groaned with worry

"Talk or ill rip your throat out" Lin said sounding fierce
"*They are on the outskirts of town in a mansion*" 
"Thanks" Lin said as she released the mans neck

He looked at her and smiled but before he could move she chopped him on his throat and hit him a round house kick her heel smashing into his temple. The man fell like a sack of bricks. 

"What was that kick at the end" he asked
"I've watched you train for days and I never saw you use any kicks"
"Remnants of what i knew, it doesn't make sense to throw out the old when it's still usable" Lin said
"The style is less devastating without proper claws though" Lin said
"Lets save the mayor" Dane said
"Plan?" Lin asked
"You enter first and get between them and I come in after"
"No one suspects a pretty woman" Dane said 
"You think I'm pretty?" Lin asked with a smile

Dane seemed to ignore her and walked ahead into the mansion.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 6, 2009)

With Shin and Mary

The two strolled past the "Ye Olde Kingdom" district of the island and went in for a look.The entire district seemed to me modeled after Albion, which according to Mary was an island filled with knights and castles. It reminded Shin of those little Nihon districts that had spread over the Grand Line many years ago when the Nihonese were given the chance to flee or battle against marines and pirates alike in order to defend the nation.Those who weren't warriors and or had little kids, or in the case of Shin's parents, were expecting a child would flee in order not to get caught in by the island leveling war that was expected.

Whether something similar had happened in Albion or that they had just migrated for other reasons was unknown to Shin but the district had gained their interest and they looked around at the various unfamiliar types of clothes, weapons, food, and people that were found here until they stumbled upon an arena."Ye Olde jousting match."Could be read on a banner displayed above the entry way.

The two went inside and after a few seconds Shin loudly complained."That's so gay, riding on a horse and then poking each other with their.....Stick things."MAry got uncomfortable though, they were in the middle of a large crowd who had been cheering on the jousters but had no fallen silent upon hearing Shin.That unfamiliar feeling of an thousand people giving you the evil eye fell over them but Shin seemed to have a natural immunity against it since he just went on insulting the sport.Around here it would be like insulting Nascar in the South.

A large group of brutish men approached Shin and Mary but even in a wheelchair he easily cut them down, the two that got to close were easily disposed off and he cut clean trough their armor."See, that's a how man fights."It was around then that a group of elites, well so Mary assumed, as they seemed to be quite confident and were respected by the angered crowd."Well well, we got a bigmouthed Niho huh?"Niho being one of the ethnic slurs for a Nihonese, it was just a creative as the others and apparantly the biggest morons were allowed to create them.Others being Cherryblossom-head and Fancy pants (Reference to males wearing Kimonos) 

"If you're so tough, why don't you give a shot even a damn wheelchair bound Niho like you should be able to get hoisted on a horse and then pointed in the right direction."The others laughed in a Hehe manner."You up for it Niho?"

"Just for talking to me like that I'd kill you, whether I do so while in a wheelchair or on a horse makes no difference to me."And so it was decided.Shin would compete in the the jousting match.He was given the finest mule the island had to offer, though having no real animal knowledge he had no idea he was being set up with a ride inferior to an horse.

But he turned down the rusty and damaged lance he was given, instead as a man he would use a man's weapon, in his words.And so used the most familiar of blades he carried around.The Divine Dawn.As he rode towards the starting position the crowed booed and jeered, laughing over the fact he was injured already and was using a tiny slashing weapon instead of the long piercing weapon that was perfect for this sport.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 6, 2009)

*Halhun Island*

Lin ran to catch up with Dane and punched him in the ribs

"At least you could answer me" Lin said
"It was a stupid question" he said shaking his head

Lin smiled, for Dane that was saying yes. She always linked him but he was always so serious. They came to a door at the end of a long hall way, a pair of men lay dead on the ground outside the door. Their throats were slit

"He's armed" Dane said
"Change of plans, I'll go first" he said calmly
"OK" Lin said

Dane unsheathed his odatchi and several compressed air stabs flew out the tip of his sword after he did a lightning fast movement. The door shattered and he burst into the room. The man who was standing in front the mayor spun to face Dane, he reacted quickly to try to get to the mayor but something flew past Dane and hit the man as he was jumping over the table. He fell and the mayor ran toward the door. The man stood up rubbing his head. A crystal ball rolled off the table and shattered when it hit the ground. 

"_Are you fuckin mad? Throwing things like that_" the man said rubbing his head
"Thank Oda you are finally here" the mayor said in a scared tone
"_SHADUP FATTY_" the man roared from behind the desk

Line offered the man a hand to help him to his feet, he's shrieked and collapsed to the floor when teh pirate shouted at him

"You and your crew are done" Dane said 
_"Who the fuck are you?_" the man said reaching for something
"Tiger's fang" 

Blood blossomed from the man's arms, Dane assumed his stance again after he took the step forward to stab the man. The man howled in pain, Dane sheathed his sword. He walked over to the screaming man and grabbed his throat and pulled him over the table and slammed him violently into the ground

"What is the daily routine of your captain and his first mate"
"_They hang around at a merchants house and have alcohol and women brought to them_" the man said
"They don't leave the mansion?" Dane asked again
"Not unless the mayor here is late in sending their drink or women" the man said tears now rolling down his face
"What a baby" Lin said

Dane hit him in the face and the man was knocked out cold. 

"Get something to tie him up with mayor"
"I plan to collect bounties for the entire crew" Dane said

They tied him up and then waited for Shan and Shane to arrive, they came to the mayor's house after only 20 minutes of waiting. They sat in the mayor's office

"What time do you send them the alcohol?"
"Around sunset" the mayor said scratching his bald head
"They usually spend the day gambling or fighting"
"OK, Shane and myself will be in charge of carrying the alcohol and Lin and Shan will be the town's offering"
"We'll go into the mansion and take out the stronger pirates then clean up the rest"
"Offering?" Lin asked
"Yes unless they like young boys it will have to be you two" 
"I suddenly feel dirty" Lin said with a shudder
"Shane and Shan go change into something else"
"Mayor get the things together we go at sunset" Dane said


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2009)

Both competitors finish at the finish line and the ref walks up to the too, "And the winner of the first round is...SCOUT AND THE PYRAMID PIRATES!!!" Nick and the rest of the Musical Masked Pirates shoot a look of disbelief at the ref, "WHAT!!! HOW DID I LOSE!" The ref shakes his head, "You shot up more of the targets with your captain's face on them then your opponent, that's just a disgrace among pirates, "WHY YOU LITTLE!" He charges the ref, Jason and Rex holding him back, "I can't tell if this is Nick or David."

"Aye..." Rex sighed, Eventually the two got Nick calmed down enough to not try and kill anybody. "Now then! We shall get ready for the second competition!!" A voice shouts over the stadium. "But first! since the Little Tree Pirates have lost, The captain, Dali! Shall now pick what he wants from the Little- Sorry, Correction, Musical masked pirates." The large clown like captain stepped out laughing. "hmm~~ Hmm~~ Who to chose~~" He chuckled. "I know~~" He points at Jason. "I pick him!!!" Everyone cheers. "WHAT!?" Rex shouts. "eh?" Jason blinks. "YOU CAN'T DO THAT!" Rex shouts. "Of course i can~ It's in the rules~" 

Jason shrugged and began walking off. "It's fine right?" Jason smiled. "Cap! Ya don't get it! Ya got to be swearin loyalty ta him forever and only the captain can pick who he be wantin for his crew! Even if we win da next round we can't be gettin ya back! makin it a loss!" Jason shrugged. "Rex, Am i apart of his crew yet?" Rex shook his head. "Then, As captain, I relinquish my position and give you the title captain of the musical masked pirates." The Pyro pyramid pirates all gasp and scream in anger and outrage. "YOU CAN'T DO THAT!!!!" Dali shouts. 

"Have i been sworn in as a member of your crew?" Jason asked. "N..no!" He states. "Is there a rule that says the captain is not allowed to give up his position during the game?" Dali turned to an old man holding the rule book. "There's nothin against it....." He speaks. "WHAT!?" Dali screams. "Very well then, Rex is the captain. Even if you take me, he can still win me back. According to the rules." Dali grumbled stomped his feet. After this event, Jason was sworn in as a member of the crew. "When you two lose...We'll tatoo your hides with our symbol!!!" Dali screams. 

"LET THE NEXT MATCH BEGIN!! CAPTAIN REX HENDER WILL BE THE ONLY ONE OF THE MUSICAL MASKED PIRATES TO COMPETE IN TEAM BATTLE, SURVIVAL!!!" A voice shouts. "The rules are simple, both teams will have their crew enter the field of battle, The arena is this town, it's one on one matches, The winner of the first match fighting the next member of the rivals crew until the first match winner loses!" Rex nods. "Sounds easy enough." "GOOD! The Pyro Pyramid Pirates are fighting with eight crew members, the Musical Masked Pirates have one! let survival begin!!!" "WAIT!! EIGHT!?" 
 


With Joseph-

He hears a knock on his door and Eric enters and speaks before Joseph gets the chance to, "I'm...I'm taking a temporary leave," he says sternly, "I'm not getting strong enough, and if I'm not strong enough, then there's no way that I'll be any use to this crew. I'll be working with Commodore Reynolds for a little while, but I'll definately be back," a grin grows on his face, "So you better not get everyone killed while I'm gone.

"Like hell that'd happen." Joseph smirks. "If you want to leave, Fine." He waved Eric off. "I'll just surpass you with my own strength in due time and eventually you'll be begging me to teach you instead of that crappy commodore." He grinned. "After all, I'm the man with the power of a vice admiral!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2009)

With Eric-

"Like hell that'd happen." Joseph smirks. "If you want to leave, Fine." He waved Eric off. "I'll just surpass you with my own strength in due time and eventually you'll be begging me to teach you instead of that crappy commodore." He grinned. "After all, I'm the man with the power of a vice admiral!"


"And yet your still only a temporary Commander of this motly crew," he heads for the door, "I'll be back, and when I am you'll need the power of a vice admiral to keep up with me," he closes the door and meets up with Commodore Reynolds. 

"Did you get em' to let you off yer leash?" He asks Eric rolls his eyes, "Lets just go, I really don't believe your a commodore, I mean what kind of commodore wears that ridiculous hat?" he says pointing at the jester's hat, "Well I sure am, I'm a Commodore on my own strength as well, I don't need any of yer little evil vegetables," he says referring to Devil Fruits.

The two marines finally reach Reynolds ship. It is nearly three times larger than the Nonki, "This is my baby here," he says knocking on the ship's side. The two get onto the deck and Reynolds throws on his white coat, "ALRIGHT EVERYONE! WE'RE PULLING OUT!" the crew respondes with an "Aye!" and they begin to prepare, "Oh, and this is Lt. Junior Grade Eric Jager!" some of them begin to chuckle, "Lt. Junior Grade..." "Is that even a real rank?" "SHUT UP! You want me to prove my strength!" he says smacking the deck with his chain hand. The ship pulls out and Eric looks back at the docked Nonki, "Just wait, I'll be back..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2009)

Davey back fight, Round Two! Rex Vs the pyro Pyramid Pirates!

"Damn..." Rex thought to himself. "Eight people.. how am i supposed ta be doin this..."  "BWAAHAAHAHAH!!! I AM SIEG!!!" a man dressed up as a ring master chuckles. "JUST TRY AND BEA-" WHAM!!! Rex's guitar slams into his face, Sieg flies into a building and lays bloodied and unconscious. "ONE HIT!!!!" the pyro pyramid pirates scream. "If this is all you be havin, Ya might as well be givin up now! Dorererereme!" Rex mocked the Pyro Pyramid Pirates. "Cocky bastard, that was lucky shot. Just wait till the next one!" 

Ten minutes and six rounds later, "WHAT THE HELL!!!!!" Dali grabs one of his crew members hats, throws it to the ground and stomps on it. "Don't worry boss, She's up next!" One of them tries to comfort Dali. "Ah.. right, Of course... She's up next..." Rex sighed and stood in the middle of town. "Gettin tired of beatin um up so easily." He chuckles. "I suppose the fights have been to easy for you up till now." The women rex met earlier walks out from an alley "Ah... It's you!" Rex smiled. "Ya be tellin me ya don't date pirates, but it seems ta me your one." 

Kayne just removed a red staff with gold tips from a strap on her back. "Yes. That's why i don't date them." She commented. "Now, Are you ready for a challange?" she asked. "Heh, Always." "GO KAYNE!!! KICK HIS ASS!!!!" the crown cheers.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2009)

Nick kicks some dirt as Jason is taken away, "Shit...it's all my fault," David laughs, "What're you laughing at!" David continues his laughter, "I just wanted to shoot his face in, but now he's gone, Splisplispli! That's great!" Nick punches himself in the gut, "Damn it! It's all your fault actually! I should've had more control!"

David thinks for a moment, "Wait...how am I supposed to kill him if he's in a different crew! Damn it you guitar swinging idiot! You better win!" Nick hits himself again, "That's not why you should want him back!" a cloud of smoke forms around him as he begins to fight with himself.

_*Derrick vs Trey*_

Derrick flies up and avoids the bullets but then flies in closer with his staff ready. Trey jumps backwards as Derrick swings his staff. He continues to attack, but Trey just keeps dodging, "Stand still you four eyed freak!" Trey just continues to watch him as he attacks. Until he finally leaps backwards and raises his guns.

"Finally gona' fight?" Trey waits as Derrick flies to him with his staff swinging. He leans forward and spins, completely avoiding the attack. He then turns around and fires, hitting Derrick in the shoulder, "Ghah! How did you...how did you dodge that so perfectly?"

Trey fixes his glasses, "I ate the Find Find Fruit, I can find anything, including weaknesses of my opponents," Derrick tightens his grip on his staff, "So, that's how your gona' get out of here. You'll use that fruit to find the real key," Trey simply nods, "But first, to take care of you," he starts firing off more bullets in a strange pattern.

Derrick flies through the attacks and uses his staff to hit away some of the bullets, but when he looks, Trey is gone, "Your finished," Trey is directly under him, both guns pointed upwards, "Shit!" *BANG!*

*Tatsu vs Adam*

The Knight stands ready, unfearful of the Dragon Man before him, "How can you do this to dragons..." Adam laughs, "Hah! Not just dragons my friend! Though that is our specialty, we do dabble in quite a few human slave trades as well. Compared to capturing Dragons, capturing a few big pirates that nobles like to use to decorate their house is an easy task!" 

Tatsu's eyes widden with rage, "You disgust me! All of you!" He charges forward and his claws clash with one of his blades, "How can anyone let you get away with this!" The Knight laughs once again, "Who's going to stop us? Pirates would never bother, the Marines are on our pay roll, we have a nice agreement with them and they often assist us, and dragons are too cowardly and weak to even stand a chance!" he says activating the Flame dial in his sword. Tatsu leaps back to avoid the flames.

"A Dragon afraid of fire? Now that is funny!" Tatsu grits his teeth and lets out a blast, *"Dragon Fire!"* The wave of flames seem to engulf his opponent, but when they stop all that can be seen is a ball of electricity and Adam inside of it, "These weapons are very useful when you know how to use them. The electric dial in this blade makes quite a defense.

"Just die!" He flies straight for him and they clash one again. The sparks sting but he takes them and presses forward, slowly backing his opponent down. Adam reaches for the third blade, he picks it up and swings it. The weapon transforms into a hammer like thing and slams right into Tatsu sending him crashing into the building, "With my Flame Sword, Electric Sword, and Cloud Sword no one will be able to beat me. Especially not a puny little hybrid..." The Dragon Man bursts into a Dragon Point that is nearly as large as a standard giant, "SHUT UP! *DRAGON FIRE*!!!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 6, 2009)

*Tropica Island*
Mathias continues to surf around in the ocean during his leisure time. Taking a break from the everyday pirates' life felt like heaven. Though, as Mathias surfed, several dark figures silently observed him from behind palm trees. 

"Are you sure that's him?" One of the figures said. "Yes, that guy is apart of the Angel Pirates and an Oda supporter." Another figure answered. "Good, then let's make quick work of him. We'll show him that the only true way is the Kishi way." 

Mathias used his 'Palm of Wind' fighting style to erect bigger waves for him to surf upon. Though, suddenly, multiple shurikens flew out towards Mathias. "What in the hell?" Mathias said as he quickly spotted them. Mathias easily evaded each shuriken while still standing on his surf board. Mathias looked toward the bay area to see who the culprits were, but no one was there. "Someone's out to get me..." Mathias said as he took his crane fighting stance on his surf board.

A lone man then appeared on the beach hidden by a dark cloak. Mathias spotted the man and narrowed his eyes. "HEY YOU!" Mathias bellowed. "Did you throw those shurikens at me?" Mathias questioned. 

The man did not respond. He made some weird signs with his hand and then held them together. "Piss off you Oda whore." The man sneered. *"Water style:......"*

The water beneath Mathias's surf board started to spin in a circular motion, creating a whirlpool. "A devil fruit user. Shit, I hate these guys." Mathias said in an annoyed tone as he dived off his surf board into the ocean. Mathias began to spin in the opposite direction the whirlpool was going. *"Great twister of Zephyrus!"* Mathias bellowed from underwater. 

The whirlpool soon began to disperse and the water returned to its calm stature. By the time Mathias resurfaced, the man was gone. Mathias swam over to the beach to recover for a moment. "Why was I suddenly attacked like that? I need to find the rest of the crew." Mathias said as he made his way towards town.

*With the Xtreme Marine Squadron*
The marine fodder of the XMS (Xtreme Marine Squadron) were in rows of five with five men in each row, all of them had their rifles drawn. Boyang stood some distance away from them, not too far, as this would be their target practice. 

Boyang constructed an invisible wall in front of himself and gave the signal for the marines to shot. The first row took their aim and fired. All of them missed horribly. Boyang face palmed. He then moved closer to the group, signaling for them to try again. This time, 2/5 of the possible bullets struck the invisible shield. 

_Meanwhile....._
All of the pirates that the XMS had previously captured were standing in front of Yingoru, all wielding swords. They had expressions of horror upon their faces as Yingoru had a blindfold and heavy duty earmuffs on. 

"Listen chomps," Yingoru started speaking, "If you can defeat me while I have this blind fold and earmuffs on, you're all free to go. If you don't then....... too bad!" Yingoru mused. 

All of the pirates then smiled. "This idiot can't see or hear. We could run for it now if we wanted too! But lets kick this guys ass first." The pirates said. They all quietly surged around Yingoru, effectively surrounding him. Numerous pirates from Yingoru charged.

Yingoru drew his sword on instinct and made a 360 degree spin, slashing down all of the pirates behind him. The pirates at his other two sides hesitated but then regained their composure. "Everyone knows that when you're surrounded the people behind you attack first. Lucky ass guess." 

Yingoru held his sword at his side then inhaled and exhaled. Yingoru could feel the swords in the hands of the pirates. He could sense their very being. Suddenly, all of the pirates surged in towards him. Yingoru began weaving and slashing his way around the swords while cutting down the pirates. Though, one of the swords caught his arm and gave him a nasty scar. 

When it all was done, Yingoru removed his blindfold and earmuffs to see the pirates laying before him. "DAMNIT! I WAS HIT! I FAILED!" Yingoru bellowed in the air. "If my senses aren't trained to the fullest, how could I ever hope to kill every enemy I run into?
 Yingoru growled.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 6, 2009)

With Shin 

The first of the jousting matches was to begin, Shin wasn't back at full strength yet but being the damage tank that he was he managed to bite trough the pain and limp towards his mule and then dragged himself up it.He walked with a noticeable limp and had to use the sheathed nodachi as a crutch but there was nothing wrong with his arms and so he could still use his katanas.

Unfamiliar with riding on horse, well a mule in this case, he was in for a bumpy ride and the stewards had to guide his mule into the right starting position as well as keep the mule from starting prematurely.

"Ladies and gentleman."The announcer yelled trough what appeared to be an horn that functioned as an amplifier."We are in for a epic match here, to the left we have the godspear himself, he who has pierced the heavens itself, Sir Gawain of Albiceister."Albiceister being a Nihonto like island where former Albionese had settled.

"And to the right we have the legendary sucker, the emo-est of the emo Nihonese, crybaby Yagami."The crowd booed and jeered once more.Shin made sure to remember to kill that announcer as soon as the battle was over.

"Get ready, set, go!"And with that Shin awkwardly pulled at the reins and then later smacked the mule on the rear.Only then it took off.His opponent, Gawain was storming towards him was impressive speed and displayed an arrogant smile on his face.The way the inexperienced Shin handled himself on the mule made him confident of his victory.

When the two passed each other a deafening clang was heard, though neither of the two were knocked of their horse and the ran the rest of the course before they would go in for another run.The crowd that had been cheering Gawain on suddenly fell silent.Gawain's jousting lance had been cleanly cut in two.A smirking Shin had some trouble turning his horse around but when he finally did so he spoke up."That one was a warm up gaywad, well that and I wanted to see you lose that arrogant smirk first before I'd kill you."

A visible shocked Gawain suddenly got second thoughts about this, beating a weak and wheelchair bound Niho sounded fun but it turned out this was one of those crazy Nihos who were insanely strong and wouldn't go down no matter how injured they were.

But those thought of running away were quickly pushed away, with the crowd cheering him on like this he had no choice.He would never be able to survive the shame if he did not take this damn Niho down or die trying.He charged, intending to use to split lance in a desperate last attack.

The two charged at each other but this time the clang was drowned out by a scream let out by Gawain with his last breath.A large part of his upper body was cleanly separated from his lower body, it and the horse's head soared trough the air and then finally landed in the crowd. A child rose up with the head in his hands, proud and ecstatic.Around here it was the equivalent of catching  a baseball hit by your favorite baseball player.

"Uh.....Well this...Hey, you're not supposed to be in that area......Hey don't get closer!"Shin and his mule had gone up in the stands and headed for the announcer."The man reached for a rifle, he went out of character there, the rest of the people around here stuck to their Dark Age roles but one little threat showing up and this guy broke out of character in a heartbeat.If Shin didn't hate the man enough, he just did because the guy had such a lack of commitment.

The announcer fired his rifle but with great still deflected the bullet right back at him and the bullet struck him in the throat.The man died a silent death, clutching his throat as he slowly passed away."Alright, where are those other fuckers."Though when Shin exited the announcer's box he saw all eyes were focused way up somewhere on the other side of the arena.In a private box a man in a black armor.

"Tristan, Gareth, take that guy and be quick about it."The black knight ordered.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 6, 2009)

*At The Makaosu Base
*
Su lin was rocked at the news that Darver was captured. She tried her very best to not show the shock on her face

"This has to be some sort of PR Stunt by the WG" she thought
"David, can I call you that?" she said with a smile
"Or is that something you wish to be called"
"Now that you have told us the plans time to get into specifics" she said
"I don't want to sound like i'm hurrying you but time is of the essence" 
"I am terribly bad at sitting doing nothing" she said smiling again

*Tropic Island, Church of Kubo meeting*

A stooped man with a walking stick stood at a podium talking. He was dressed in black like the others he was ranting and raving about the church of Kishi and the church of Oda. Nicobi looked around the room and saw a man giving out katanas at the back

"_The time is NOW_" Nicobi heard the man say
"_Tomorrow we will wipe the Church of Oda from this island and then the Church of Kishi after_"
"Shit" Nicobi said under his breath

He walked to the back and took a weapon from the man. He strapped it to his waist. 

"I've lived next to a pirate loveing Oda worshiper all my life" Nicobi said angrily
"Time to show him who is the real god" Nicobi said storming out the room

He walked out into the street and took off running

"I need to find someone, this place is about to erupt" 

*On the Great Bridge*

A huge armor covered figured dragged itself onto the bridge. He stomped one of its feet and there was a loud whistle and steam shot out behind him. He looked around at the mayhem with a smile

"YES YES YES"
"Chaos" he said with a happy voice

He finally turned and his eyes fell on Karl standing with his arms folded

"Fucking marines" He said as he spat on the ground

He raised both his hands and a bomb flew out and exploded at Karl feet then a huge blast of orange fire flew out the other hand and burned the entire cloud of smoke

"Weak ass marines are a waste of my time" he said turning to walk away

There was a jingle of chains and loud clangs as they slammed into Elrics gauntlets he followed the chain to see Karl in mid air.

"You are under arrest by order of the marines" Karl said as he dropped to the ground
"Good someone that didn't die" Elric said with a grim smile

Mean while with Tsubaki

Tsubaki watched over her head as she knocked another slave unconscious. The figure landed a distance away. The figure appeared to have on some kind of battle gear. Tsubaki looked up and the sky was very over cast but the sun peeked through the clouds every so often. She pulled down the hood of her uniform and her skin turn dark green almost black

"I have to use what ever I can when it comes" Tsubaki said

The figure blasted forward in a burst of speed, Tsubaki didn't react intime and was hit in her face, she hot her bark skin up in time. There was a loud "clack" when the fist hit Tsubaki. She got to her feet

"That should have busted your face open"
"You aren't bleeding" Serena said
"Why aren't you BLEEDING" she said exploding with rage
"Whoa you are crazy" Tsubaki said reaching into her pockets and picking up a handful of seeds
"I'll make you bleed you little bitch" Serena sad as she raised her fist

*White Mist Island*

"What in the fuck do you mean he's missing" Marc said 
"Nope he just popped into my range" Simo said scratching his head
"I wonder where he was" Simo said

Fire glared at him but because of the Thick mist he couldn't see her dangerous look

"You are useless" Fire said to Simo
"_Well if he's headed up here we'll just have to wait on him_" Dreyri said
"This is dumb" Fire said
"What is a meeting going to solve?"

Just then Hawthorne walked into the door

Elsewhere

Smirnov st up with a start

"*Vhere am I?*" he said weakly
"In my care" Akawana said appearing

Smirnov relaxed on hearing her voice 

"*Where is everyone else?*" 
"At a meeting"
"*I should be there*" Smirnov said trying to get up
"They will be fine" Akawana said as a shield appeared over him restricting his movement
"Rest a bit longer" She said as she injected something into his neck
"Go back to sleep" she said
"Stubborn man, if I didn't do that you'd have hurt yourself" she said sitting on her chain

*Halhun Island*

Dane and Shane stood in workers attire, Dane still had his sword tucked into his belt at the back. Shan and Lin walked out of a room with tight fitted clothes.

"I hate this" Shan said
"Yea, I look like a prostitute" Lin said
"You look the same way you usually do" Shane said

BANG BANG Shan and Lin hit him and he flew out the door

"Lets stop messing around" Dane said
"It's getting late"
"Lin and Shan lets go"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2009)

Davey back fight, Round two! Survival, Rex Hender Vs Kayne Heartwell-

"Very well." Kayne spun her staff around and looked at Rex, "Prepare yourself." She grinned and rushed forward. "Heh, A frontal charge." Rex gripped his guitar in both hands and prepared to swing. Kayne jumped into the air as Rex swung forward. "Eh?" He blinks, Then looks up, Kayne's legs were spread and her staff was raised into the air. "SHIT!" Rex jumped to the side as she swung down and broke the ground into two large chunks. 

Rex adjusts himself, Spins his guitar around his body switching his grip to get it around his back, he pulls it up vover his head ans swings down on Kayne. "F-SHARP!" Kayne flipped back as Rex's guitar slammed into the ground and copied the damage she had done. Kayne quickly jabs forward with her staff, Rex blocks with his guitar and pushes upward, causing her stomach to be exposed, he then lunges forward only for Kayne to strike down, Rex kicks off with his left leg and spins to the right avoid the hit. 

Rex lowers himself and pivots on his right leg as he falls to sweet Kayne's feet, she jumps over Rex's guitar and jabs downward to strike him, he leans back and her staff scrapes across his face. Rex rolls to the side and stands up. Kayne's staff rips through the ground as she turns it back on Rex, It breaks free of the concrete and kicks up some dust as it makes it's way towards Rex's head. He tilts his head to the left and the staff sweeps by his cheek. 

Rex spins and aims for Kayne's side, She jabs her staff into the ground and uses the momentum to pull herself into the air, preform a cartwheel and land on the other side. "Heh, You be pretty good." Rex comments. "You're not too bad, However i do believe." Rex's right cheek begins to bleed. "I'm the only one to get a hit in so far." Rex sighs and nods in agreement. "Aye... Seems that way." Rex raises his right hand and wipes the blood away. "Well then." His fingers begin to split and release multiple strands of strings. "Let's be takin this up a notch." He grinned. "A fruit user..." Kayne thought to herself.

with the Makasou

"This has to be some sort of PR Stunt by the WG" she thought
"David, can I call you that?" she said with a smile
"Or is that something you wish to be called"
"Now that you have told us the plans time to get into specifics" she said
"I don't want to sound like i'm hurrying you but time is of the essence" 
"I am terribly bad at sitting doing nothing" she said smiling again

"Call me Leader and we'll get along fine." David said simply. "Don't bother trying to get specifics, right now we have the perfect situation." David had calmed himself, he didn't want his emotions to get carried away, Not now. "I'll kill the bastard who captured Darver later. But right now, We have to take advantage of our situation. With them under the belief the Makasou leader is captured, they won't suspect us of making a move. One of you go to Everett industries, We're going to offer them a piece of information in order for them giving us some technology and weapons. If they decline, Come right back. I'll handle that little problem personally."

He looked at the two files. "We need their help in building these, With these weapons we can help us wipe out the world government." He grinned. "If we can do that, then freeing Darver is a rather easy task, Aint it?" He turned to Su lin. "So, Right now we'll focus on gaining the alliance and trust with Everett, Get to fucking work you lazy assholes!" David screams. "Fucking worthless i tell you." He mumbles as he walks out of the meeting hall. "AND ALL THE PEOPLE WHO WERE LATE ARE GONNA BE FUCKING FOOD FOR MY ERO EEL DAMN IT!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2009)

Tatsu vs Adam

Adam quickly avoids the wave of flames coming at him and looks up at the giant monster, "You don't scare me dragon!" he draws two blades, "This actually makes it easier for me, I'm used to killing dragons and now that you look just like one I feel right at home!" he thrusts his Cloud Sword forward and it grows larger and heads right for the Dragon.

He blocks it with his massive claw, "Take this!" he draws his last two swords and stabs them into the base of the cloud blade. Flames and Electricity spirals around it and hits Tatsu head on. He falls back, flames around his arm, "See! You dragons don't scare me! Your nothing, none of you!" he sheaths his swords and reattaches them to his back.

He starts to walk away, "Angelica, how're things-GUH!" a massive claw slams into him and presses him against the castle side, "You may not be afraid...BUT YOU SHOULD BE!" he tightens his grip around him.

*Makaosu Base*

Lance rises from his seat, "Well, Leader, before we all man our stations," he pauses, "Seeing how you were the previous Vice Leader, and now that you are the leader of this organization," he looks around the room, "Who shall you appoint the new Vice Leader?" he looks briefly at the two veterans, Makoto and Hawkins. From what he had seen the two didn't have the most friendly relationship with the new leader, so it would not likely be them.

He then looks at the remaining members, most of them had arrived at the meeting and some hadn't yet. He didn't know enough about any of them so he wasn't sure if they would be seen as Vice Leader material in David's eyes.

Makoto slams his fist on the table, "Damn it...Damn it..." he takes a deep breath, _"Don't worry Darver...we'll bust you out. There's no way you'd leave us with all of this unfinished business and this idiot incharge..."_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2009)

with the Makasou-

Lance rises from his seat, "Well, Leader, before we all man our stations," he pauses, "Seeing how you were the previous Vice Leader, and now that you are the leader of this organization," he looks around the room, "Who shall you appoint the new Vice Leader?" David just grins at the comment. "I got someone in mind for that position already." He commented as he started to walk out of the room. "Get a new fucking chair where mine used to be!" He shouts at a Tero. "Necoroy will need a place to sit."  David chuckles as he walks away.

Davey Back Fight, Round 2! Survival, Rex Hender Vs Kayne Heartwell Round 2-

"STRING GAUNTLET!" the string from Rex's fingertips covers his hand and he punches forward. "Damn it." Kayne stabs her staff into the ground and pushes herself into the air, pulling the staff from the ground as she flies upward. "Dorererereme!" Rex grips his guitar and throws it into the air, The string from his gauntlet unraveling as it flies upward. "I see." Kayne swipes at Rex's guitar with her staff. 

"Hyup~" Rex flicks his wrist, sending a shock up the string and causing his guitar to go further into the air above Kayne, he quickly pulls down and WHACK! the guitar hits Kayne, her body falls to the ground quickly. "Guh..." she's forced down with Rex's guitar ontop of her body. CRASH!! the ground breaks apart on impact and sends up a large dust cloud. Rex pulls on the string and his guitar flies back into his hand. "That was bein a bit to easy." Rex commented. 

"You're strong." the dust settled, Kayne's blood dripped from her forehead to the ground. "W...whoa..." Rex gulped, Kayne was balancing with one tip of her staff on her stomach and the other jabbed into the ground. She pulled herself up into a handstand onto the staff, gripped it and broke it free from the ground as she landed on her feet. "Your quite the fighter..." Rex blinked. "How..how the hell did she take something like that!?" Rex thought to himself. 

"Years of being beaten will strengthen the body." Kayne spun the dirt off her staff. "Do you believe that your attack will harm my body more then my life has harmed my heart." She stops it's spin and rests in the ground. "Do you believe it will hurt more then being forever branded with the logo of a pirateship you have no choice but to cook for." She wasn't asking questions, She was making demands. "How can you pirates be so full of yourselves." 

Rex smiled and tried not to laugh. "We ain't those kindsa pirates." Rex commented. "Our cap there..." He points over to Jason, Who seems to be tied to a chair with women worrying about his safety and whether or not the ropes are too right. "Are you ok~~" they ask. "Yes. It's fine, Eve's are tighter then this." Jason commented. "Eh~~~ that girl in your crew~~ you have that kinda relationship~?" Kayne sweatdrops. "Ah... Well... Be ignorin that for now.." He laughed. "Our cap.. he don't be likein fightin very much... He views himself as bein too weak... But.. When things be comin down to it... he protects people... without a question.. he protects em..." 

Rex smiled. "And if you be offerin him cola he'll be doin anything!" Rex laughed. "Our pirate crew... We don't be gettin into too much trouble with tha marines... To ta point they even be lettin us go a few times.. Our bounties aren't being very high.. We're even considered a joke within ta other pirate crews.." Rex had tears form under his sunglasses. "But cap... Somehow.. He be makin me want ta follow him... He's not bein very strong.. but.. He's got a big heart and it's bein in the right place." Rex nods. "I suppose, This ran't don't be makin much sense... But don't be thinkin all pirates are the same!" Rex smirked. 

"Like that... speech will.. change anything..." Kayne had tears swelling up in her eyes. "Eh?" Rex blinked. "I DON'T WANT TO BE WITH THESE GUYS ANYMORE!!!" she screams and drops to her knees, Her hands covering her eyes as tears fall freely. "Then..." Rex walks over to her and rests his hand on her shoulder. "If you be given up now.. I'll be taken cap back... And we'll be beatin up your capin there." He points to Dali and with a smile says. "We be needin a good chef anyway!" Kayne wipes the tears from her eyes. "R..really..." She asks. "Aye." Rex smiles and holds out his hand, Kayne reaches up and takes a hold. "I...give up..." She sighed. "Dorererereme!" Rex laughed. "WAIT!!! THIS ISN'T FAIR!!!!!!" Dali shouts. 

Rex helps Kayne up to her feet. "Heh, Sorry mate! but i'll be takin Jason back!" Rex points over to Jason. "Ah, I can go now." He sits up and the ropes fall to his feet. *"HE GOT OUT OF THEM!?" *Everyone's jaw drops. "I told you, Eve's are tighter." He commented walking over Rex and Kayne. "I'll be given ya tha title of Capin back." Rex smiled. "Thanks." Jason smiled back. "WAIT!!! YOU CAN'T JUST GIVE HIM THE CAPTAIN TITLE BACK!!! YOU CHANGED IT ONCE ALREADY!!!!" Dali screams. "There's no rule against it..." The old man reads through the book. "THAT'S STUPID!!!!!!!" Dali screams again. "Oi, It's time for our fight." Jason grins at Dali. "Cocky bastard....." Dali grits his teeth.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 7, 2009)

*White Mist Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Hawthorne stepped into the room calmly with a smile on his face. "I am glad at least one of us in this fucking crew is happy on this fucking island" Marc said spying the smile on Hawthorne's face. "Well now that we are all gathered, I would like to say two things here" Hawthorne said taking a seat nearby so everyone could hear him. "Firstly, I would like everyone to note I have repaired my eye" Hawthorne said removing the bandages that were covering the eye Garrick had destroyed. Simo whistled and the rest of the crew looked on in awe. "I had Akawana install it while we were on Arathi Basin Island" Hawthorne explained with a smile. "So thats what you fuckers were doing on the boat" Marc mused to himself. "What can it do?" Simo asked looking at Hawthorne. "I am still working that out" Hawthorne explained, "I am still fairly new to it after all. However it can tell us this much. This mist is not natural at all, even for the Grand Line. It is the work of a devil fruit, and my guess is the person controlling it has used its power to make this island uninhabitable." "Well its going to be fucking uninhabited in a few seconds" Marc said punching the wall causing deep cracks to spread from the point of impact. "Because I am going to find him and fucking kill him."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 7, 2009)

*White Mist Island
*
Fire looked around at everyone. She was thoroughly annoyed that a person was behind all the trouble. She had a few arrow sea stone arrows five to be exact but that was totally crazy to try to use them. The man had never appeared close to her. He possible knew she of the animals would sense him

"Well good luck to you guys" Fire said
"I can't fight the mist person and he's never appeared to me"
"I have a few sea stone tipped bullets" Simo said
"Simo and Marc are the only ones with seastone" Tetra said

Hawthorne pulled a small device from his pocket

"This device mimic's a small part of what my eye can do" Hawthorne said
"It will beep faster when the power radiated by his DF is more concentrated"
"Meaning he is close" Hawthore said looking at Marc
"Lets go Simo" Marc said
"The rest of you fuckers are useless" Marc said smugly
"Carry Akawana with you" Hawthorne said
"Why?" Marc asked
"The room she is in is the only room on the entire base that is mist free" Hawthorne said in a matter of fact tone
"He's right" Simo said
"Her power seems able to repel the mist" Hawthorne said
"OK Simo go call her and meet me out in the yard"

Elsewhere

"Wooo hooo hoooo" Keller said as he clapped his hand together
"Time to have some fun with those kids" 

He swirled into mist and disappeared, there was just a disembodied laugh echoing through the mist as he moved toward the base.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 7, 2009)

*White Mist Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra chuckled to herself smugly as she watched Marc, Simo and Akwana set off into the mist with Simo pointing the device around. Marc was so focused on killing the person who had been messing with them that he had forgotten he and Tetra had the same swords. Tetra could have helped but she really needed what little rest she could get. Marc had been working her to the bone. "Will you get that shit working?" Marc asked annoyed as they backtracked yet again. "Geez you would think I have had this thing all along" Simo said rolling his eyes. "I know just as much as you do about it, I just got it from Hawthorne." The device beeped again and they changed direction yet again much to Marc's annoyance. "The person is probably moving" Akawana offered gently. "He won't be doing much more of that soon" Marc said felling a tree that was in his way. The device began to beep louder and louder until Marc roared in annoyance. "What the fuck is wrong with that thing?" "The person is very close" Simo said staring at the device curiously. Suddenly there was an eerie cackle from within the mist and Marc placed his hand on his sword instinctively. "Get your ass out here so I can kick it" Marc said annoyed.

"I may be a logia" Keller called out from within the mist, "but I know you carry sea stone weapons, I won't show myself and make myself vulnerable." Simo looked down at the device waving it about until it began to beep frantically. Simo nodded to Marc who got the signal and sliced into the mist where Simo had indicated. Keller released a howl of pain as Marc drew back his sword, Marc looked down at the blade to see a trace amount of blood on it. He nicked my left arm Keller thought to himself changing his position in the mist. "He moved" Simo said looking down at the device. Its that wretched device! Keller says to himself looking at the contraption in Simo's hand. I just need to get it away from them and scare them off Keller thinks. Simo waved the device about trying to pick up Keller again, however Keller continued to move around staying out of its path. Marc had taken to cutting at random patches of mist in annoyance while Akawana was calmly humming to herself. Suddenly Akawana snapped her fingers with a smile, "got you" she said suddenly.

Marc and Simo looked at Akawana confused. Suddenly there was a loud thud from behind Simo. Keller had thrown himself against the box Akawana had created around him. Akawana chuckled as the mist in her shield box materialized into a withered old man. *"THATS THE PERSON WHO HAS BEEN STEALING FROM US?!"* Simo and Marc roar in unison. Akawana giggles as Keller throws himself against the box again before going mist form. Slowly the rest of the mist on the island begins to fade away without Keller to fuel it. Keller finally returns to his human form after several minutes of trying to slip out of the shield box. "Give me back my fucking money" Marc growls waving around his katana threateningly. Keller clutches his bleeding left arm at the sight of the katana in fright. Keller's mind quickly runs over his options before he hangs his head in defeat. "Its in a cave up on that ridge" Keller says frightfully, "please just don't kill me" Keller pleads.

"Why the fuck wouldn't I?" Marc growls menacingly. "I was abandoned on this island long ago by my crew" Keller says sadly. "A lot of them didn't appreciate my sense of humor or the fact I "wasted" my power for practical jokes" Keller explained wringing his hands. Marc glares at Keller before looking to Akawana and Simo. Simo however is preoccupied with the device and misses Marc's gaze. Akawana however shakes her head slowly. Marc growls in annoyance before sheathing his sword, "blasted bleeding heart, you wouldn't have opened the box if I had decided to kill him would you?" Marc asks just to be sure. "That is correct, if you had insisted on killing him I would not have allowed you to" Akawana said adjusting her glasses. "You would have been forced to break the box which would injure me in the process, something I am sure you wouldn't do" she said blowing him a kiss. "Just once, just fucking once, I would like to go to a fucking island and actually enjoy it" Marc says turning to make his way back towards the base. "Someone just get my fucking money from this asshole so we can put this fucking dump at our backs" he says beginning to walk away.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 7, 2009)

With Shin

Tristan and Gareth headed for Shin, the latter had replaced his lance for an ax and a shield.Shin was far from impressed though, the limping samurai headed down the stands and towards the two knights.The crowd didn't intend to just let him pass them though, they had been content with jeering and booing at first but now after he had insulted their favorite past time, had killed both an legend here and his poor horse _and_ had killed the announcer they had enough of this savage.

People started throwing various food and drinks at him, but really pissed him off when they started try and pin him down with some kind of powers in numbers strategy.He slashed once with his katana, the unfortunate victim lost his arm and yelled out."AAAAAAGH, mommmy!!!"

Shin calmly stated that they."Get out of my way or I'll go trough each and everyone of you if I have to, I'd......Wait, did just scream for you mommy?"He turned to face the freshly made amputee."That's sad dude, that's really sad."He then focused on walking, well limping, forward again.His sword occasionally struck out towards someone who hadn't gotten the message yet but those were rare.The people here were more of the vocally supporting type then the physical kind.

When finally down in the arena, the two knights were waiting for him already.Tristan was still on his horse and still carried his lance so he went in first.He charged towards Shin, who had discarded his mule and was now limping in the direction Tristan was coming from.Gareth ran after him but was far slower.

Shin didn't intend to let Tristan finish his run though."Gail Splitter!"He slashed once, the skill of the Samurai made the slash travel trough the air and it seperated the horse from most of it's legs.Tristan was sent flying as a result, crashing violently and then finally rolled to a stop still a few feet away from Shin.He crawled back on his feet and from a distance he started thrusting his lance at Shin.A powerful thrust did something similar to Shin's earlier slash.It traveled trough the air."Dark Stinger!"

Shin wasn't in any shape to evade attacks like this and met the attack head on, his Divine Dawn slashed trough it and dispersed the attack causing it explode in a burst of violents winds but lacking any damaging force.A shadow fell over him and Gareth slammed his ax down on Shin.Shin blocked it with his sword but gritted his teeth."Argh!"The strain this put on his bad leg was incredible, he was carrying the full weight of an armor clad knight with an oversized ax, and that same ax had been channeling all of the momentum and physical force Gareth could muster.

Shin put his muscles behind it and pushed Gareth away.Just in time to spin around on his good leg to evade an stab made by Tristan.Shin made a slash when he slowed down again after the spin and took the top of the lance.When he tried to finish it though Gareth came in for another strike and Shin was forced to use another "Gail Splitter!"To push the man away, he couldn't strain his leg like that again.

"I hate pussies that have to team up to defeat an enemy."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2009)

*Davey back fight Round 3! Final Round, Captains fight, Jason Rodgers Vs Dali Pali Pyri Peri-*

  ?Grrr?. It?s fine.? Dali grumbled. ?We?ll punish the bitch later.? He put his hand into his one piece and removed a pistol. ?This is a special marker, we?ll decide the location of our battle with this pistol.?  He fires the pistol into the air. ?Where?ever the ball lands, it will spread a large red cloud, the cloud will dye everything it touches red. The red will be the arena we will fight in! If you exit the areana you lose! If you give up, you lose! If you die, YOU LOSE!? Dali chuckled to himself, he didn?t care where the marker landed, he?d win. This entire island, he had time to set up traps, explosives.. everything. BOOOM!!! The marker exploded into a red cloud. A gust of wind picked up and slowly began to spread the cloud out however. 

?WHAT!? THE AREANA IS GETTING BIGGER!?? Dali?s jaw dropped. ?Damn it, That?s fine? I?ve got lots of traps?..? When the cloud finally stopped, a fourth of the island was dyed red.  ?VERY WELL! CAPTAINS TO THE CENTER OF THE RING!!!? People cowered in their houses, confused as to whats going on.   Rex just smirked and walked over to a stage where Dali?s musicians were. ?Right den, Let?s be playin a little battle music for the capins.? he picked up his guitar and nodded.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

"Milord!" Ruru transformed into hybrid point, blocking several gun shots aimed at Sogar. Sogar's maid, Cecilia, ran towards the attacker, punching him hard in the chest. 

"You pests!" A gun formed out of thin air in front of Yumi, which she used to shoot the assailants. 

Most of the assasins drew their swords, charing towards the crew. Many of them engaged the other crew members, throwing the deck into chaos. Ruru and Cecilia stayed close to Sogar, protecting him as much as they can. 

In the middle of the chaos, a large armored knight crashed onto the ship. The knight had a massive sword slung on his back, which he carried with ease.

Yumi notices him, and fires her gun. The bullet bounces of the Knight's armor as if it were nothing. 

"Rattus Flamenco!" The Knight swept Yumi out of his path, throwing her overboard. The Knight smashed through, ignoring everyone else, intent on getting to Sogar.

"I won't let you!" Cecilia drew her twin maces, and met the Knight's charge. She entered an opening in the knight's defense, and swiped her foe with her maces. The Knight didn't even notice her, plowing through with ease. 

Ruru was the last line of defense, his 4 arms in a defensive formation concealing Sogar.

"Humph. Worthless, old man." The Knight's right fist clenched, and stopped briefly, rotating 90 degrees to the right before he punched Ruru hard. "Rattus Fandango!" The force of the punch causes Ruru to fly to the air and crash into another ship. The Knight turns to Sogar, and approaches the young noble.

"Y-you're not going to hurt me!" Sogar said, trembling in fear. "Block-"

"Rattus Flamenco!" The Knight punches Sogar, knocking him out. He picks up the boy, and jumps away from the ship. Most of the assasins follow, though some stay behind to try and finish the Moanrch pirates off.

Elza sees the Knight carry Sogar off and fires at his directions. "Get back here!" She yells, but her bullets do no damage to the knight's armor. "Get back here!" She jumps off the ship, and gives chase. Several other crewmen follow Cass, firing their guns in an attempt to take down the Knight.

"Crap, this place is a hell hole!" Greize thought, hiding behind the door leading to the lower deck. "Wilder!" His Ostrich came to his side, carrying a knocked-out assasin. "Get me out of here! We'll come back when it's all clear!" Greize turned into a beret which Wilder wore. The Ostrich barged out of the ship, going to the direction Greize thinks is the safest.

_Elza vs. Angelica_

"Catch? I thought you guys helped people like us!?" Elza yelled in disbelief. 

Angelica laughed. "Your parents either hid you well, or you're an idiot. Anyone who knows about Dragons knows of the Knights of Tensei!" The archer aimed her bow, and fired a dozen shots almost at once. Elza jumped away, the arrows barely hitting her. 

"I don't get it..." 

The vice-leader of the base laughed harder. "You better do quickly!" Angelica fires another barrage, but Elza burns it away with dragon fire. Angelica switches to fire-proof arrows, and fires again. 

"Stop! I just want to know how to control my powers!" She yells. She tries to burn the arrows away, but they go through the flame and hit her. Elza falls to her knees, cluthing the spot in her right arm where she was hit.

"Humph. Easy pickings. Dragons sure have gotten a lot weaker since we cut down their numbers." Elza's eyes widen with disbelief. "Cut down...their numbers?"

Angelica nodded. "We're the Knights of Tensei. We hunt dragons. But it's getting harder and harder to find more of your kind, seeing as how we wiped out a lot of your race. And you're one more addition to the kill count..."

Angelica fires more arrows, but to her surprise Elza slashes them away with her claws. 

"I don't get it..." She pulls out the arrow in her arm and snaps it. "...but if you guys hurt people like me..." She flaps her wings, the remaining arrows stuck on her body snapping off. "Then I'll hurt you even worse!"


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 7, 2009)

Fluck broke into a run, panting heavily. "I really need to exercise," he grumbled to himself. The chaosman had never needed it in the past, and even after he had been flung head-on into the world of pirates and fierce fighting, he had been able to hold on using the natural advantages that his admittedly-power Devil Fruit gave him. Now, however, he was gradually beginning to reach his limits, and if he were to ever achieve his goals, he knew he needed to be much, much stronger.

"In the beginning, both Larissa and I were looking for the same thing. Even though one side stood on Chaos, and the other side stood on Order, both Chaos and Order resembled nothing like what we truly wanted - freedom. Freedom means that you have the ability to do what you want. Yet, in that battle against Darver, no matter what I did, I...couldn't lift a finger. True freedom comes from having the strength so that nobody can stop you."

Fluck rounded the corner and gaped as he saw a veritable mountain of bodies lying all over the floor. Most of them appeared to be knocked out and had no external injuries except some severe bruises. "Larissa used the flat side of her blade, huh. Unsurprisingly honorable." He continued moving at a high pace, occasionally stumbling on the obstructions. It wasn't particularly difficult to figure out where Larissa was since all he had to do was follow the trail of bodies. After hopping over a particularly large dump of marines, the chaosman saw Larissa up against quite a large number of marines, but they were swiftly being cut down by the swordswoman.

"Woah. What's up?" the captain asked. The marines were clearly no match for Larissa; why bother trying to resist at all?

_"You're quick,"_ Larissa commented. _"They're trying to use their cannon fodder to delay me while they call for help from their pirate allies. I suppose they think they can achieve victory easily between their officers and the stronger pirates in the crew."_

"Well, that might be entirely possible," Fluck replied. "We don't really know their strength...You can't change anything based on the abilities of their rank and file." The chaosman cracked his knuckles and grinned. "Let's make sure they don't get to call for the calvary, then."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 7, 2009)

*White Mist Island*

Marc stormed off in a huff and left Simo and Akawana standing with the old man.

"I can sense you now" Simo said lokking at the old man
"Sense me?" the old man said
"Yes when you turn into mist you disappear"
"Oh hooo hooo" the only man laughed
"You kids are pretty impressive"
"I was able to keep people off this island for a long time"
"The last person that found me out was Roger himself"
"He thought it was pretty funny"
"I guess your captain is very serious" 
"He's not serious he doesn't like getting stolen from" Fire said as she and the wolves ran up
"Bah he's a grump" Keller said
"What's your name old man?" Simo said
"Keller Briggs" he replied
"You can let me out young lady" Keller said
"The joke's over" he said with a laugh

Akawana looked at him and adjusted her glasses and the box around his disappeared. He sat on the ground looking at all of them

"So old man where do you live?" Fire asked
"In a cave up there" he pointed in the direction Marc walked off in 
"Hmm so you never ever go to the village or anywhere we went" Fire said to no one in particular
"I never went near you, I was sure you could sense me, the wolves and that bird too" Keller said

Fire nodded

"You look like you haven't been eating properly" Akawana said
"I eat when I can" Keller said
"You want to join us for dinner tonight?" Akawana asked 
"If you promise your captain won't cut me up" he said tentatively

Simo helped him to his feet and they started heading back to the base. When they got there they found Wesley sleeping in teh middle of a corridor. 

"What's up with him?" Fire asked as he snored loudly
"He is sleeping" Akawana said
"Lets leave him there" Simo said stepping over him
"Please put him in a bed" Akawana said in a serious tone

Simo muttered darkly under his breath and walked back and picked up Wesley and walked toward the dorms to put him down. Keller turned and walked out

"Where you going old man" Fire asked
"I saw your ship wright working on your boat"
"He didn't finish" Keller said

Fire followed him to the dry dock and painted in black on the side of *The Black Sword* was

NOT A PAINTER

Fire couldn't help but laugh as the wolves barked playfully, Keller turned into mist and floated over and picked up the paint brush and started to paint. Fire hopped up on a tall stack of iron and sat watching the cloud of mist paint the boat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 7, 2009)

Shin VS Tristan and Gareth 

Shin's blade clashed again Gareth's ax, who then proceeded to bash Shin with his shield.Causing Shin to stumble backwards. "Mistral."Shin yelled out, he noticed the approaching Tristan and forced him to end his charge.Air thrusts crashed into the armored knight, the armor protected him but a couple of the thrusts pierced the armor and caused wounds to his chests and stomach.

"Time to end this."Shin muttered."White Squall!"He yelled out and launched one of his most powerful base attacks.The steel cleaving slash detached from his blade and traveled trough the air.It cleanly cut trough Gareth's shield and ax and then finally his armor and himself.A rain of blood gushed out from the fatally wounded knight as he fell to the ground.The blood splattered in Tristan's face, blinding him.

He would never see again as Shin came in to finish the last remaining of the elite knights off and used the "Squall"Technique to take him down.With another swipe he shook off the blood of his blade and then looked up.The knight in black armor had been watching all this time and then pulled his visor down before leaping down into the arena.

The shockwave knocked Shin off his feet, but unexpectedly the knight didn't intend to attack him while he was down."Get up honorable warrior, we will have an respectable battle to the death."The shield he was carrying was dropped."I do not want to have an unfair advantage over you, you're forced to fight with one hand and support yourself with the other because of your injuries and so I won't use both hands either."A sword with jagged edges was drawn by the knight."Begin."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2009)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Battle atop the Bridge...*
Clemens stands behind a phalanx of her guards as they engage the prison revolt. *"Crush this rebellion by any means necessary!!"* she commands in a loud and authoritative voice, her green eyes blazing brightly. 

She turns towards her second in command, an Ensign, not even 21 yet. "You, sweep the sides of the bridge with a small squad!" She suspects that this prison revolt may be the least of their worries. 

The Ensign salutes, "Yes Maam!" and he speeds away. 

Clemens rolls her eyes at being called Maam, it makes her feel so much like an old bag but it comes with the territory she supposes. Also its much better then back when she was just a rookie and had to endure, the catcalls of, "Babe," Sweetcheeks," "Babydoll," and much more vulgar names. 

"Oi don't call me Maam!"  she yells at the Ensign. 

"Yes Maam.....er....Sir!" the Ensign calls back. 

"BAKA!" Clemens snarls at him. A line of Prisoners rush at her wielding pickaxes and other construction tools that they had picked up in their escape. Clemens shoots one of them right between the eyes with her pistol, causing the man to fall to the floor in a heap, then she shoots down another prisoner in the gut. 

Two more prisoners reach close range and slash at her. Clemens holds her ground defiantly, blocking an axe with her dagger, and shooting back in response point blank in his chest. As the other prisoner attacks she ducks low and executes a spinning footsweep under his feet. The Prisoner leaps over her sweep and tackles Clemens. They both roll end over end towards the edge of the bridge. The man manages to pin her to the ground and stabs at her with a jagged knife. 

Clemens holds his knife back, clutching his hands and holding the knife away but jsut barely. "Care to check the water for me dear?" she mutters, gritting her teeth. The prisoner raises a questioning eyebrow. Clemens shrugs then flips him over her body and straight over the bridge edge. The Prisoner howls as he crashes into the subzero waters below. 

Clemens smiles and wipes her hands as she rises to her feet, dusting off her winter coat. "Enjoy the swim..." she says with a smirk. She prepares to begin using her mirrors now, most of the time she likes to test herself without using them but now she needs to get serious. Suddenly something strikes her in the back, almost like a soccerball. "What the?!" she spins around and looks down at the ground horrified to see the dismembered head of the Ensign that she has just sent away. His eyes are wide open in a look of pure horror. 

Suddenly a large shadow looms over Clemens. A giant man standing twelve feet tall and twice as wide as Clemens lumbers towards her. Riding atop his right shoulder is a blond haired woman she winks at Clemens, "Hello love, was that your friend that my little friend Mongo just killed?'   

*Winking Tabitha
Second in command 
Bounty: 57 Million

Mongo the bodyguard
Half Giant*

_Meanwhile..._
Garrick sits on a pile of six Prisoners smashed bodies. The battle rages on around him but he seems oblivious to it. All these pitiful prsion fodder are beneath him and his men are more then capable of handling it.

Garrick takes out a match and drags it across a prisoners forehead, causing it to flare. He lights a cigar and begins blowing smoke rings into the air with relish.

"SORU!"  a voice calls out and a man appears in front of Garrick like a wraith. Garrick turns his head around, "Who the fuck are you?" Garrick growls, not impressed and blowing a smoke ring into his face.

The man smiles, "My name is Strider, Captain," he says befoer spinning his right leg around.  

*"RANKYAKU!" * 

An air slice hits Garrick in the midsection and blows back Garrick into a prison building that caves in from the impact. 

*Ex-Marine Strider
Revolutionary Captain
Bounty: 74 Million
Douriki level: 1000*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2009)

*White Mist Island...*
Hawthorne peers at the old man Keller with his new left eye. "Hmm...its been a while since I've encountered a logia," he says with in a tone of appraisal. 

"So do you still feel the effects of consciousness dispersal when you shift into your elemental composition?" he asks Keller.  

Keller stares back at Hawthorne curiously, "I have no clue what you just said..." he mutters in response. 

"Hmm...my vision is getting blurry," Hawthorne taps his left eye. 

*BABOOM!*

Suddenly a small stream of flame spurts out of his eye, narrowly avoiding Keller's face. Hawthorne stumbles back on his rear end and looks at Keller apologetically, "I am so sorry," he tells him. 

"That seems to happen now and then...hehe" he remarks with a tone of embarrassment, laughing awkwardly.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2009)

*Davey back fight Round 3! Final Round, Captains fight, Jason Rodgers Vs Dali Pali Pyri Peri-

*    ?HAHAHAHA!!! BE PIERCED AND MELT AWAY!!!? Dali laughed in triumph. ?Genbu mask.? Jason?s large figure falls out of the wave of fire and crashes into the ground ripping it up on impact. ?WAAAH!!!! HE SURVIVED!??  Jason looks over at Dali and cracks his neck. ?This form doesn?t seem to have the side effects of the other mask, I wonder if it?s due to the less violent nature of the mask.? He thought to himself.  ?But I?ve got to work on speed right now.? He switched masks and rushed forward. ?HAHA! I?LL JUST-? SHING!? Jason appeared behind Dali. ?Eh?? The arrow luanching boxes slowly fell to piece. ?WHAT THE HELL!?? Dali screams. 

?This is nothing compared to the CP3 members I fought.? Jason commented. ?C..CP3!? you tangled with a ciphor pol!?? WHAM! Jason punches Dali?s chin and sends him away. ?You?re just a weakling after all.? Jason sighed as his mask shattered. ?I?m not weak? I have traps!? He laughs and presses a rock on the street, more arrow luanchers pop out of the ground. ?Relying on tricks shows your lack strength.? Jason looks at his masks. ?I can relate.? He sighed. "But it's useless." Once more a wave of flame engulfs the arrows and jason. "DIE DIE DIE!!!" Dali laughs. 

"You have trouble paying attention." J ason walks out of the flames. "W..what..." He raises his blade into the air, The white jewel begins to glow. "I'll show you a true hell." He places a flame mask onto the sword and charges forward. "SALAMANDER SLICE!" The sword seems to pass through Dali's body as Jason swings. "UWAHAA!!!!!!!" Dali cries out falling to the ground, slowly catching fire. "It seems, I've won."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 7, 2009)

*White Mist Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"What the fuck was that?" Marc asks sticking his head out the door. "Hawthorne's eye did some weird shit" Fire explained casually now observing the finished boat. "Oh" Marc said slightly disappointed it wasn't the makings of a fight. "Well dinner is served and Smirnov is up and about, so everyone get your fucking asses in here so we can eat, I am fucking starving" Marc said disappearing into the doorway. The crew made their way into the kitchen quickly, most of them were extremely hungry and excited about setting sail on their new and improved ship. However when everyone had gathered in the kitchen Marc was missing. The crew broke out into small talk amongst themselves while waiting, Hawthorne was still asking Keller about his fruit. Suddenly there was a loud crash as Marc kicked the kitchen door open and it slammed against the wall behind it. Marc strode in carrying a sleeping Wesley over his shoulder. Akawana looked at Marc annoyed no doubt wondering what he was up to. "Today is a fucking great day" Marc roared loudly, "for once" he mutters under his breath. "Thanks to this crazy fuck right here, Smirnov and I can finally train on the boat without wrecking it" Marc roared. The crew joined him in celebration however Wesley continued to sleep peacefully draped over Marc's shoulder.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2009)

_*Tatsu vs Adam- The Conclusion*_

Adam struggles, pinned down against the wall but Tatsu's mighty claw, "How-How did you survive that attack! It's my strongest move, it uses all three of my weapons to their max potential!" Tatsu presses down harder, "It'll take a lot more than that to beat me!" he takes his other claw and slams it into Adam, destroying the castle and allowing Adam to break free.

He takes a few breaths and then draws a sword. The Cloud Sword takes shape of a giant sharp boomerang and he chucks it at Tatsu. It cuts his gut, but he presses forward, "JUST DIE!" The Knight of Tensei leaps forward, his last two swords drawn and leaking with fire and electricty. Tatsu has calmed himself down and has reverted back to level headed thinking, "_Too dangerous to take another attack head on..."_ the giant dragon thinks as he comes closer and closer.

Just as he's about to slice he returns to his Hybird Point and flies a good distance below the Knight who believed he was about to strike a giant dragon, *"Tri-Dragon Fire!"* he uses his Blaze Dials and his own mouth to shoot a giant blast of fire at the Knight which sends him shooting down in flames. 

He struggles to get to his feet but Tatsu steps on his back, destroying the little progress in standing he had made and sending him back to the floor, "What're you planning!" he says with his Blaze Dial charged and pointed down at him, "I'll...I'll never tell you!" he says spitting out blood, "TELL ME!" he activates the Blaze Dial burning his right arm to a crisp, "GHAAAAAH!!!" Ne-Never..." He looks at his arm, knowing that he will never use it again.

"You would think a swordsmen would value his arms more..." he aims the Dial at his legs, "Maybe walking means more to him..." The dial begins to blaze but Adam still refuses to speak, "Fine...we'll find out..." he says activating the dial.

With the Little Tree Pirates-

They run, heading back to their ship when James breaks free and stops, "What're you cowards doing!" he shouts, "I can't believe you forced me to run away like that!" He stomps is foot, "James, there were too many. 7 Captains, and even some Commodores, we didn't stand a -!" "SHUT UP!" he punches the ninja across the face.

"If you want to run...then go. But I'm not going to run! I'll take all of those bastards down myself!" he begins to turn back, "That's suicide!" James stops, "You were the same people that were "disgusted by the marines" and "couldn't stand the way they treated humans like animals," well nothing will change if you run away and let those bastards win!!!" He continues to head back, "I'm stopping them, all of them. If I have to do it alone then I'll do it alone!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2009)

"TATSU DOESN'T LIKE ME ANYMORE!!!!" Jessie wails. 

She sits on a stool at the bartop drowning her misery with a giant mug of beer as long as Jessie's forearm. She lifts up the giant mug and drains it in one gulp, slamming it back on the counter and wiping her tears. 

Annie who sits beside the girl pats her on the back. Slightly cautious of Jessie in her current drunken state. This is the first time she's ever seen her drink in fact. Ever since Jessie had read the note left by Tatsu, she had gone into a depressive mood.  

"It's okay he just had to take care of some beeswax with that She Dragon!" she reassures the lady shipwright.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



_Dear Crew-

Well Important Crew, not fodder-

Well, Dave can read too if he really wants to...I guess-

I don't expect any of you to understand what I have to do, nor do I expect your help. Infact, it wouldn't be fair to ask for your assistance to me or you, this is a personal matter that could only be fully understood by a Dragon.

I have left, joined by Elza of the Monarch Pirates to do a secret mission of our own. I would like to inform you more but if I did I'm sure Alph would track me down. I know I'll be able to handle this, and it will be only the first of many of my victories over these bastards...

-Tatsu Brimtale_



"BUT WHY DIDN'T HE ASK ME TO GO WITH HIM?!?!?" Jessie wails, giant tears falling down her face. Many of the other patrons in the beer look at Jessie with an annoyed expression. 

Annie rolls her eyes at Jessie. She's so sensitive Annie thinks to herself. "It's just Dragon business. I had my own business to take care of to, and then that dumbass Shin had to leave as well, remember?"
 she asks. 

Jessie sobs repeatedly and points at the bartender, "Let me get another Root Beer please!" she exclaims drunkenly. Annie shakes her head, "Wait you think that's Root Beer?!....that's not Root B...." 

"Do you think I'd look prettier as a Dragon?" Jessie suddenly asks, interrupting Annie. She thinks about Elza and narrows her eyes in anger, "I could just ring her little neck!!" she shouts. Suddenly slamming her fist on the bartop and shattering it to splinters in one blow, splashing alcohol everywhere. 

"OI WHAT THE FUCK!!?!?" screams a Pirate. He walks towards Jessie and grabs her shoulder, "Listen girl I don't know who the fuck you think you are but...."

"LEAVE ME ALONE!" Jessie exclaims, and she backhands the man through a wall. 

*"ROAR I'M A DRAGON!!!!"* Jessie bellows, staggering in a drunken stupor out of the human shaped hole in the wall. The street starts to shake as Jessie begins pounding her fists into the pavement. 

"She's not herself!" Annie exclaims and quickly chases after the girl.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2009)

with the LTP-

"If you want to run...then go. But I'm not going to run! I'll take all of those bastards down myself!" he begins to turn back, "That's suicide!" James stops, "You were the same people that were "disgusted by the marines" and "couldn't stand the way they treated humans like animals," well nothing will change if you run away and let those bastards win!!!" He continues to head back, "I'm stopping them, all of them. If I have to do it alone then I'll do it alone!"

"Damn it, I hate the fact that he's right." Kama grumblez. "HAHA! THEN SHALL WE CHARGE FORWARD!" Anax was already gone with James. "HOW THE HELL DID HE GET OVER THERE SO FAST!?" Kama shouts then slaps himself. "Ok, Calm down. Seven captains, We've got.." He looked at his hand. "Me, Eve, James, Nolan, Anax and James. We can each probably handle a captain, or we can all attack one captain at one time and wipe them out with ease. Then we can move onto the commodores... they shouldn't be too much stronger then a captain!" He nodded and the remaining LTP followed behind James.

With the Musical Masked Pirates-

"Well, Since it's my choice." Jason sheathed his sword. "I pick the cook." He pointed at Kayne. "R...really...?" Kayne blinked. "We need a chef and i can't let a girl stay here after seeing her cry like that." He sighed and picked up Dali's unconscious body. "Take your captain and get him some treatment, if i see you around here anymore i'll kick all your asses worse then i kicked his." The Pyro Pyramid Pirates gulped and rushed off with their captain. "The only problem is..." All around Jason the island began to catch fire from their battle. "How do i explain this....?" He blinked. "THERE'S THE MAN WHO SET FIRE TO THE TOWN!!! CALL THE MARINES QUICK!!!" a civilian shouts. "Ah.. No time..." Jason sighed.

he, Rex and Nick took off for their ship. "WAIT!!!" Kayne shouts, dragging a massive bag behind her. "I NEED TO GET MY KNIVES ONBOARD!!!!" Jason turns back to see how large the bag actually is, It seems to be twice the size of himself. "HOW MANY KNIVES DO YOU HAVE!?" He shouts. "Over 500!!" Kayne grinned. "Dorererereme! i like her cap! She's my kinda girl!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 7, 2009)

Shin VS the Black Knight

A deafening clang signaled the start of the battle between these two swordsmen.The battle was a weird one, from Shin's point of view. Well besides he wasn't used to battle like an disabled samurai but his opponent also seemed rather sluggish and left his lower left side open to attack.It seemed to easy, like he was inviting which made him hesitate to take the bait but as Shin wasn't known to play it safe he delivered a strike to that area nonetheless.

"Squall!"A steel cutting slash cleaved trough the armor and left a serious wound to his opponent's upper leg.The knight gritted his teeth, then spoke up."Now we both have a bad leg, I won't hold back anymore."

Shin was surprised, apparently he had left himself open for an attack in that area just so that that the two were on an equal level.He could respect someone like that.

It seemed that the battle had just actually started, the two slashed at each other and it looked like they were evenly matched.Shin though quickly assessed the situation. Maybe if he had been at full strength with a clean bill of health he might've been stronger or equally to the Black Knight but even with them both limping he was incapable of matching his opponent. He simply hadn't recovered yet and the many battles he had fought before this one had only made him weaker.

The Black Knight quickly noticed that Shin became unable to keep up and with a powerful attack sent Shin flying several feet before he violently crashed down again.While on his back the knight told him to."Give up, even now you can only dream of matching me."He told him to."Come back when he had recovered from his injuries."

A panting Shin stood up again, still using his sheathed nodachi as an improvised crutch, he shook his head."That ain't gonna happen, I've simple got too much pride to walk away from a battle and I won't accept anymore charity."He was referring to the fact that the Black Knight had left himself open for attack before in an attempt to even the playing field."Just give up you fool, I'm done with holding back!"

"Heh, didn't you hear me?"Shin smirked."I refuse............I refuse.......I refuse."He chanted, the specific effect he was going for was the hardest of two modes he had used but it would certainly level the playing field.

A thick mist filled the arena, hiding first the two combatants from the audience and then later made impossible for the Black Knight to even see Shin."Hmmmm, this certainly should bring you closer to my level."The Black Knight commented with a smile.Shin wisely kept his mouth though.Revealing his location would be a bad move.

As the Black Knight searched for his opponent, a blurry shadow rose from the mist and came in for an slash.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2009)

Annie follows the trail of destruction left by Jessie. It looks as if a tornado just blasted through the street. Large sized craters in the pavement, busted store windows, and upturned wagons line the street. 

"What in the blue hell got into her?!" Annie wonders. She follows the girl using her mantra, running towards a street corner, but the flying wagon that flies past tells Annie and hits a general store tells her that she doesn't really have to user her mantra at all. 

"RAAAAAAARGH!! I'M A DRAGON ZEHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" Jessie laughs like a lunatic, pretending to roar like a Dragon with her petite voice, staggering all around the street like a drunken sailor. Citizens run away from her in droves with wild eyed panic. 

Annie strides towards Jessie, "Whoah there Sis, just chill out!" she tells her. Jessie looks at Annie and smiles. "I'm a Dragon now, so  I can help Tatsu and he'll like me better!" she says happily, "ROAR!!!"

Suddenly Jessie grabs Annie and puts her in a bearhug, lifting the shorter girl into the air and spinning her around. "You're my only real friend Annie. Marcks is a perv, I don't like MJ, Shin is a dumdum, and Alph is boring...hehe," Jessie mutters drunkenly, "I never had any sisters and I'm glad I have someone to talk to like you!" 

Annie smiles back, trying to breathe. "Okay Miss Drunky Drunk I like you to....NOW PUT ME DOWN!!!" she yells at her. Jessie drops Annie and stumbles towards a wall. 

"I'll show that Dragon lady man stealer!!!" she yells in anger suddenly. Winding up a punch and hitting the stone wall, causing it to explode and cave in. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Take that you ugly little dragon lady!!" Jessie thumbs her nose at the broken wall, almost tipping onto her rear end. She regains her balance and walks towards a corner of the busted building and starts climbing up the side 

"What the hell are you doing?!" Annie exclaims in disbelief. 

"I"m gonna fly with my Dragon wings and help out Tatshu....*hiccup*..Tatsu!" she proclaims. 

A squad of Marines come rushing down the street towards them. "YOU TWO STOP!!" they command. 

Annie shakes her head and sighs, "This sucks...."

Suddenly Jessie springs off the roof of the building and dive bombs towards the Marines. "I'm coming Tatsu!" she yells, trying to flap her arms like wings.  

_*White Mist Island...*_
Hawthorne covers his left eye with an eye patch until he can fine tune its controls. "Now I can relate with you, trying to grasp that Devil Fruit power of yours," he tells her. 

Tetra chuckles in response, "Yeah well its a learning process. I'm still getting the hang of it," she responds, "I'm sure you'll figure it out." 

Hawthorne stares at the sleeping Wesley. "I think I'll ask sleeping beauty to help me out," he muses aloud.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 7, 2009)

*Oldtown Island...* 

William carried an unconscious Angelina throughout the hallways, searching for the armory.  He was going to get his saber and then murder Darius for the pain the man had caused Angelina.  William finally saw the armory.  He entered and carefully laid Angelina on the ground.  He then quickly looked around and found his saber lying against the wall next to several muskets.  William picked up his saber and strapped it along his waist.  He then glanced at Angelina.  He would have to leave her here before he headed out to face Darius.  

As William stepped out of the armory, he accidentally bumped into someone.  The man he had bumped into quickly turned and slammed his armored fist into William's chest.  William was knocked to the ground.  William then hastily got to his feet, saber in hand.  He found himself facing a tall man wearing golden armor.  

A red cape hung from his back, and there was a gladius in his hand.  He wore a golden helmet with a red plume sticking out, and there was a silver collar around his neck.  "I am Octavius, royal guard.  You must be an escaping prisoner.  Goodbye," Octavius said as he swung his gladius at William's neck.    

William hastily brought his saber, and the two swords met with a clang.  William had only been able to stop the blow due to his Devil Fruit, and even then just in time.  William then had to quickly jump back as Octavius stabbed forward.  Octavius continued to press the attack, slashing and stabbing at William's body.  Although William could see ghostly versions of the attacks before they struck, the attacks so frequently at such frequent speeds William was hard pressed to stop them.  William slammed into a shelf filled with pistols and ammo and fell head over heels onto the knocked over shelf as Octavius leaned forward to thrust in the killing blow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2009)

With Tatsu-

He picks up the now crippled Adam and flies to the top of the tower. When he get there he drops the man on the floor. He couldn't get him to crack, the Knight's loyalty scared him somehow. He figured he could find something in his office however. He looked through some files until he finally found a report.

His eyes focused on a section about "Du Mortis dropping off Dial Weapons" he growled and threw it to the side. He would need a word with Rek the next time that he saw him, if he had anything to do with supplying these men he would pay just like anyone else. It wasn't like he had any strong relationship with the noble, nor did anyone else seem to really like him too much.

He finally found a paper about shipments coming into the base. Seems the rumors about a dragon being shipped in were just that, rumors. However there were a shipment of regular human slaves being shipped to the island for a temporary stay until they were picked up by a different boat. He checked some recent messages that he had recieved and it gave the boat's last known location, which would be more than enough for him to find them. He turned to the barely concious Adam and lifted him by his throat, "This is only the first base, your only the first. I'll take your organization down one base at a time, one knight at a time until your finished..." he said in a dark turn. He dropped Adam and then kicked him in the chest. 

His body flew out of the giant hole in the wall that he was being held above and layed limp, *"Dragon Cross!"* The giant flaming X hits it's target dead on and explodes in flames. The scorched body crashes into the ground far below. Tatsu didn't know if he was still alive or not, and he frankly didn't care. The Knights of Tensei were barely human to him, if even that, "I've got to get to that ship..." he said preparing to leave, a determined fire burning in his eyes.

With Eric-

He has been sailing for a few days, and he still hasn't gotten to see every room on the massive ship. He has had to deal with his fair share of teasing by the other Marines but took care of it...his own way.

"Land Ho!" one of the marines shouts. Reynolds stands at the front of the deck and looks at the island in front of him, "What're we doing there?" he asks, "Well, this island is named 3 Flag Island, it's dubbed that because it is seperated by three sections on the island," he starts holding up a finger for every section he names, "The first is in control by some pirate group, ahh I forget their names," Eric sweatdrops, "Shouldn't you have a little more information," he completely ignores him, "The second, used to be were all the civilians lived, but most of em' have turned into rebels, leaving the people who still live on that section pretty much screwed," Eric's head begins to pulse, "Stop ignoring me!" Reynolds lift of a third finger, "And the final section used to be where we docked our marines, but those damned pirates took that over, so we gota' save our boys."

Eric rolls his eyes, hoping to finally get an answer this time, "So how're we going to do this? Split the crew up into three teams?"  Reynolds shakes his head, "Nope, yah see, inbetween these three sections is nothin' but dense forest, and in these forests, rebels are crawlin' all over the place. They've got plentya traps set up so it's some tough stuff. So first thing we're gona' do is take back Sector 3 and rescue the marines," he sighs, "It should be simple enough. We're takin' the whole place by storm. Usin' everything we got to throw dem' pirates out."

"After that's over and done, we'll leave some men to protect the sector and the rest will go through the woods and take care of those rebels, flush da sonsabitches out," Eric looks confused, "If everyone's doing that, then what about the other two sectors?" Reynolds grins, "You and me will be handlin' that. Well, I should really say you'll be takin' care of it," he starts to laugh, "What! Why would I do all of it if your there too!"

"Well, you wana' get stronger right? This is my method, like it or not," Eric sighs, "Fine, when do we-" the ship shakes, "Alright boys! We're here, time to take back this sector!" Reynolds shouts, "That was fast!" he gets ready to join the men who're leaping off the ship and into battle, but he is stopped.

"What?" Reynolds shakes his head, "You don't expect me to let you leave wearin' that?" he says pointing to his clothes, "You need Marine issued clothing or you ain't goin," Eric stands, jaw dropped, "Bu-but your wearing a damn jester hat!!!"  

"And my marine attire as well, now go and change," Eric stomps into the changing room and throws on a Marine top, pants, and boots. He then throws the hat on backwards, "Alright, lets go!" he leaps off of the boat and into battle.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2009)

With the Musical masked pirates-

the large marine vessel they confiscated and painted sails off from port. "Well.. We still have no idea where we're going and the log pose hasn't set." Jason comments. "So... I figure a few days of random sailing around and eventually we'll find an island!" he stands proudly sword pointed into the air. "Ah.. Cap.. ain't that dangerous?" Rex asks. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?" David screams. "I'm sure he has his reasons!" Nick shouts back. "There's something deeply wrong with this crew..." Kayne thinks to herself. "The captains a kind heated idiot, The musician... is pretty cute... and the gunner.. He's got split personalities..." She sweatdropped. "Yet somehow." A smile came across her face. "This is kinda fun." 

Beru-beru-beru. A phone rang, Jason headed over to the mast and opened up a secret door. Inside was a denden mushi ringing off it's hook, Jason reached out and answered it. "Jason's Mask Rentals, Would you like a mask today?" He spoke out. *"What the hell kinda greeting is that!?"* The three other members shout. "Eh!? Quit fuckin around! Where's your CP3 group! Only a handful came back, where's our elite agents and your guard!" Jason blinked. "Ah, We beat them up." Jason commented. "And if you could do me a favor, Tell Joseph Rodgers i'm coming to kick his ass." Jason hung up the Denden mushi. "Wrong number." He smiled.

With the Nonki crew-

"Alright." Everyone was onboard and getting ready to set sail. "Why'd you cut our vacation short?" Hana grumbled. "I was just getting nice and loose." Joseph's face turned red. "You... you were loosening up and going to-" WHAM! "I wasn't going to let you do that damned pervert." She grumbled. "Damn it, anyway, we got a call from some island. Seems the marine base there was attacked. so far an entire arena has been destroyed, 490 marines are being treated for injuries and the captains are busy trying to hold off the pirates. They say that the ones attacking them are the Little tree pirates."


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 7, 2009)

-On Commodore Lillian Drake's ship, in her office-
Troll, Chao, and Mickey each tossed a tied-up bounty head on the floor of Lillian Drake's office.
Captain something Graft, his name isn't really important. The captain worth 50million if you must know.
The 33million guy. ever told me his name. Chao said as he tossed his guy on the floor.
Umm...He was worth 12million. Mickey timidly stated.
Where's the first mate, worth 35million? You were so eager to chase them and catch all of them, using MY MEN no less and you didn't even catch all of them!
Yeah, they were in waves. The entire crew was stalling for him. He was able to get away on a raft. I could have waved goodbye if I wanted to. But that's not important-
Not important! You used MY MEN! MY MEN YOU HEAR ME! THEY WERE FIGHTING TO THE DEATH LONG BEFORE YOU GOT HERE AND YOU HAVE THEM FIGHT MORE? NO ONE ORDERS MY MEN AROUND! NO ONE!
Cool it McCoy! Lillian pitched in, It's my fault, I should have never gone for that bet.
This isn't going away now that you've taken responsibility! I swear, if a single one of them are even scratched, it'll be both of your ranks. McCoy stormed out.
-Elsewhere, on the SPA division 1 dispatch ship-
The division 1 ship was huge. Easily as big as the restaurant Sanji used to work at. This day was a rare occurrence. All three division 1 elite teams were at the ship at the same time. It's very common for petty teams to see each other, however elite teams are usually out on missions for months at a time. Therefore the odds of even two teams being at the ship is pretty slim.
Ryan Prince's team and Jerry Black's team were already there, awaiting a mission and Chuck Osbourn's team had just checked in. Immediately after checking in, they went to the lounge where all of the team wait for new missions. When Chucks team arrived there were a total of 5 teams there. The three elite and two petty.
Chuck! It's been too long! Jerry Black shouted at him as soon as he saw him. He stood up and opened his arms for a hug.
It has. How have you been old pal? Chuck walked strait into the hug as a welcome guest.
Usual. I got a mission this morning and was able to finish in two hours. I owe a lot of credit to my partner Ken. I don't think you've met him. Ken got up and gave Chuck a handshake.
I've heard a lot about you. You have a great reputation.
You'll be disappointed when you get to know him if you've heard good things about him, Ken. Ryan Prince said. He was sitting on a couch in the room with his feet up on the coffee table. Ryan Prince was a man who was in love with himself. He was a hell of a fighter though.
Don't listen to him Chuck said to Ken, Although I'm sure you've figured out how much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he is by now anyways, so I don't need to tell you that.
Chuck Chuck Chuck. We could have an epic battle right now, to end this feud between us, but I'm sure both of us would be fired. We don't want that now, do we?
Oh thanks for finding Steel and filing in that 1st class spot in 2nd division, douche, Ryan's partner, Lou Hunter decided to say, My old partner who's stuck in 2nd class is there because of you.
Shut the hell up! Kole yelled. Chuck had never seen her yell before, Steel saved both my life and Chuck's before. It's also a hell of a lot tougher then your guy anyways.
That may be so, but it's a ROBOT! It doesn't need to make a living. My guy needs to make money to feed himself. He could have used the promotion.
Hey! Enough arguing. Everyone hates each other.  We all know. We've gone down this road before. Now, in order to make peace, Kole is going to tell us how they got their lives saved. I haven't heard this one. Jerry said in order to preserve peace.
Don't- Chuck tried to stop Kole before she started but it was in vain.
With pleasure.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 7, 2009)

*White Mist Island*

Smirnov strode into the room heavily bandaged. The crew roared with pleasure and toasted. When they got like this it was impossible to not have fun with them. Even Fire was drinking shen she got drunk she just talked nonsense and laughed a everything. Most of the Black Swords weren't violent when they got drunk. That was very unusual for pirates.

Marc got up the dance on the table and fell off he hit the ground and bounced into the air and hit the ceiling and then his power seemed to turn off and he slammed into the ground. He got mad and the ground and the roof 

"Fucking ROOF fucking FLOOR" he roared
"OK that's enough" Tetra said
"Coome ooon" Marc slurred 
"Yeaaa don't be buzz killington" Fire slurred
"BUZZ KILLINGTON" Simo roared rolling on the round
"Are you guys gunna just sit there?" Tetra said looking around the room

Marc was standing roaring with laughter and Fire was bent over, Simo fell out his chair and was rolling around on teh ground. Wesley was sat on a chair and tied in place with a few pieces of cloth and it seemed someone painted a beard and mustache on his face and drew all sorts of things on him.

"You guys SUCK" Tetra said angrily

She stormed out the room and left the crew in there

"She should have a drink" Fire said rocking on her chair and falling over causing the room to erupt in laughter again. 

*Halhun Island*

Dane Lin, Shan and Shane walked toward the mansion. They came upon the mansion as the sun went down. A pair of pirates greeted them at the gate

"_You're late_" he spat
"_Get inside you whores_" he said leering at Lin and Shan

Lin was about to do something but Dane grabbed her hand and stayed her

"It took a bit long to get the rum" Dane said with a strait face
"_Whateva just go_"

The walked inside with all the pirates gambling in the yard. They walked into a room with three men sitting at a table drinking. The man at the head of the table's eyes flashed at Dane's

"YOU FUCKING IDIOTS" he screamed

Dane flipped up the table and kicked it at the men the Captain broke the table with a punch. Shane and Shane took out the other men in the room leaving the second and third in command

"Well now that you are here what are you going to do?" Killjang said 
"Let me have him" Utaku said flashing a smile
"I want the taller whore" Jeen said
"I'll take the man with the sword" Killjang said
"Fine i'll take the lil whore" Utaku said
"HEY WHAT ABOUT ME" Shane said loudly
"I can kill you too if you want" Utaku said
"I ain't raping you though" 

Killjang bolted for a huge axe and slammed it into the wall

"Lets go outside, i'll destroy the place if we fight in here" He said hopping out the hole

Dane followed him as Utaku laughed and charged at Shan, she kicked him in the back of his knee and Shane did the same. She tripped and fell out the hole.

"He's a retard" Shane said as he jumped though
"You OK?" she asked Lin
"Yea I can handle this perv alone" Lin said and the man watched her and licked his lips
"Baby I'm going to do you things you like" Jeen said
"Funny, I was going to do you things you won't like" 
"Not when you're dead, the dead ones don't squirm around"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 7, 2009)

*White Mist Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra threw open the curtains in Marc's room allowing the harsh sunlight in. Without Keller providing mist cover the sun was bright and filled the room with heat. "Oh fuck no" Marc said rolling over placing his back to the window. "Oh yes" Tetra's words pounded in Marc's head. The rest of the crew were abruptly awoken when Marc let out a loud yell as Tetra held him under the shower head and began scrubbing at his body violently with the sponge. "Tetra I am fucking naked, get the fuck out!" Marc's voice boomed around the base to everyone else's amusement. "Stop acting like I haven't seen you naked or bathed with you before and behave so we can leave already" Tetra's voice rang out as the commotion of Marc being bathed continued. Fire snickered to herself as she rolled over in her bed. However her good mood was cut short when Smirnov hoisted her out of the bed by the scruff of her neck. "NOOOO!" Fire's voice rang down the hall way as Smirnov tossed her into the bathroom with strict orders to get ready. "SIMO!" Wesley's voice called into Simo's room, "Oda take me now!" Simo prayed under his breath as Wesley hauled him out of bed. "For Oda's sake Wesley didn't you wash that shit off your face from last night?" Simo roared as Wesley dragged him towards the dry dock for the final inspection of the boat. Akawana opened the windows in her room with a pleasant smile on her face. She was all packed and ready to go. "Need help with your things my dear?" Hawthorne's voice called through her room door cheerfully. "Yes please" Akawana said in a sultry voice. "Everyone shut your fucking holes, its still early" Dreyri roared sticking his head out his door before slamming it shut. "Hey what the fuck" Marc said over the noises of the shower. "Why does Dreyri get to sleep in?" "I said keep it down" Dreyri screamed back violently. "Hey you fucker you asking for a fight" Marc roared appearing in the hallway nude. Dreyri opened his door to respond but Marc was quickly wrestled back into the bathroom by Tetra who tied him up with ninja wire to finish the bathing process. "Tetra do you fucking realize this wire is metal?" Marc roared in annoyance. *"We are leaving in fifteen minutes"* Smirnov's voice boomed down the hallway. *"Be ready for departure or to swim, your choice."* "Like hell my fucking ship leaves without me" Marc roared from the bathroom.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 8, 2009)

*White Mist Island*

Smirnov walked out of the base and down toward the Dry dock and the Black Sword new and improved came into sight. The entire ship was painted black from what he could see, the sails seemed to have been dyed and the rails and deck were black.

"*Looks like Marc vent crazy while I vas out*" Smirnov said

The rest of the crew came out 

"The boat looks pretty awesome" Dreyri said with a yawn
"The black looks good" Fire said
"It's now officially *The Black Sword*" Simo said
"OH MY FUCKIN ODA" Marc said with sparkles in his eyes
"The boat of my fucking dreams"
"*Lets get it in the water*" Smirnov said

He took his bracelets off and threw them to Fire

"Don't stress yourself too much" Akawana said coming out the base with Hawthorne in tow

Smirnov didn't hear her, he walked over and lifted the boat out of the brace and walked along a long concrete slab that jutted out into the water. He walked to the end of it and placed the boat in the water

"*That felt good*" Smirnov said

Fire reached him first and jumped aboard. 

"*Lets see if it can hold my veight*" Smirnov said

He jumped up and pulled himself onto the deck. He walked around lightly and there wasn't a single creak. He jumped several times but nothing happened

"*It can take my weight*" he roared at Marc 
"Wesley will give everyone a tour of what he added" Wesley said pulling himself onto the boat as the rest of the crew came aboard
"The toilets are black" they heard Marc shout from below deck
"Yea i'm going to get some paint" 
"My room can't be black" Fire said

Akawana and Tetra nodded then Tetra watched her with a scowl. 

"Lets go look for something suitable" Tetra said pulling Fire behind her and they jumped off the side of the ship

"OK Wesley added his patented long range cannons one at the front and one at the back" He said pointing
"Wesley also created a machine that will allow the boat to row itself but it has to be wound up"
"Wesley also fixed that horrible snipers next Simo tried to make"
"It's much better now, no need for thanks"

Simo lunged for Wesley who paid him no mind. Smirnov grabbed him by the back of his shirt. Fire and Tetra appeared with tins of paint just as Marc appeared from below deck.

"What's that in those tins?" Marc asked


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 8, 2009)

*White Mist Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"What's that in those tins?" Marc asked looking at Tetra and Fire. The girls stuttered searching each other for a viable answer Marc would accept, when Marc answered for them. "Oh fucking awesome, its paint" Marc said with a smile on his face. "I was just thinking to myself, maybe having everything fucking black is a bit overboard" Marc said folding his arms. "Really?" Tetra said surprised remembering how pleased Marc was with the fact even the toilets were black. "No!" Marc said the smile sliding off of his face. Marc pulled the tins of paint from the girls with a quick Tiron Oscuro and blasted them off of the boat and into the ocean with a powerful Empuje Oscuro. "Overboard my ass, having everything black is fucking awesome" Marc roared jumping for joy. The girls tackled Marc in exasperation just as a swirling cloud of mist appeared on the deck. Keller appeared smiling with a massive treasure chest in tow. Marc extricated himself from the savage beating that was taking place and ran around the deck laughing as Tetra and Fire chased him. "Whats up old man?" Simo asked looking at Keller. Smirnov dropped Simo to his feet when he was sure Simo had forgotten about Wesley before turning to hear what Keller had to say. "I have no way of spending this money, and I have no interest in leaving the island" Keller explained knocking the chest lightly with his foot. "I want you to have this for being the first person to figure me out since the pirate king" Keller said with a smile. Marc jumped up into the crows nest when the girls finally had him cornered but Fire and Tetra quickly climbed up after him forcing him to jump to the deck and continue to flee. The others bid Keller a fond farewell and he disappeared into the breeze just as Fire tackled Marc to the ground. "Smirnov get them off of me and set sail" Marc said as Fire and Tetra pinned his arms and legs to the deck. *"You heard the captain"* Smirnov boomed loudly, *"set sail."* "No you fucking oaf" Marc said as he struggled to break free, "I said get them off of my FIRST!" *"Sorry captain, the breeze is too strong, I can't quite make out vhat you are saying"* Smirnov said laughing. "FUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!" Marc roared as Fire bit at his leg savagely.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 8, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline
*
They set off from White Mist Island in the improved Black Sword, Smirnov stood behind the wheel as usual. His bracelets were back on under Akawana and Hawthorne s orders. Hawthorne said he wanted to do some more tests but he had to learn to use the new eye better. So until then it was back to normal. Dreyri was training as usual. He still hadn't gotten the steel cutting technique down and it seemed he was getting mad at himself. He sheathed his sword angrily and stormed below deck. Fire seemed to have made her current weights heavier. She ran around the deck jumping and swinging around the rigging, the wolves watched her as they lay on the deck the breeze ruffling their fur. Simo was up in his new snipers nest and he wouldn't admit to anyone that he really loved it. Marc and Tetra were off training, she looked so tired everyday Marc worked her so hard.

"*It's such a nice day*" Smirnov said

He flicked the lever that made the boat hold course and walked over to his favorite seat and lit up a cigar. 

"*I'll just rest for a few more days before I get back into my routine*" Smirnov said puffing away at his cigar and drinking for his gourd.

*Halhun Island*

Shan hopped on the window to see the yard totally clear

"Where did all the pirates go" Shane asked
"They realized I'm going to fight" Utaku said
"You think highly of yourself don't you" Shane said
"Well I am pretty strong"

He slammed both fists into the ground and s shock wave shot forward. Shane easily evaded by jumping into the air. Shan looked around the yard for things to set up her wire on to give her leverage. She realised with her new power she could see and manipulate her wire better. She laced it around several sturdy object.

"Time to help him out a bit" Shan said with a smile

Meanwhile

"How old are you darling"
"Wait don't answer I don't care" he said

He pulled what looked like a pair of huge shuriken from his back and started spinning them on his hands like saws.

"Maybe i'll cut off a leg or two, like I said I don't like the squirming"

He ran at her and swung one hand then the other. She pushed his first attack away and tripped him and evaded the second attack. h didn't fall though he did a strange maneuver and spun on the balls of his feet to regain his balance

"Well you seem to be decent at least, i'll have fun...before i have f u n" he said licking his lips


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2009)

_*Clemens versus Winking Tabitha...*_
Tabitha winks at Clemens from atop Mongo, the half giant's, shoulder, "Hmm...you remind me of someone I once knew, she was a Marine too but she died," the woman says, rubbing her chin in thought. Her giant bodyguard Mongo takes two steps towards Clemens, swinging a wooden club back and forth in his massive right hand. 
*
"Mongo will smash you!"* he growls. 

Clemens backs up, her green eyes glowing brightly like shining orbs. "Now, now, Mongo!" Tabitha reprimands him, patting him on the shoulder. "Where's your manners? Look into my eyes my dear..." she says. Mongo slowly turns his face towards Tabitha almost with a zombie like expression. Tabitha's eyes glow bright pink and she winks at the half Giant. 

"You're a Devil Fruit user?!" Clemens exclaims in surprise.

Tabitha nods, "Oh yes my dear. Did you think that you were the only one with pretty glowing eyes," she gazes intently into Clemens glowing green eyes. 

"My what beautiful eyes you have...." Tabitha states, her voice seeming to gain a hypnotic quality. 
*
SHIT!* Clemens thinks inwardly, feeling herself lose control of her body. She quickly forms a mirror under her feet and tries to melt through it.

*"STOP!"* Tabitha commands in a hypnotic voice. 

Clemens freezes instantly, she tries to move but she can't. "You were mine the moment you looked into my eyes, dearie," Tabitha says with a smirk. She leaps off of Mongo's shoulder and walks towards Clemens, staring at her face closeup, her own eyes glowing pink. *"Now go and kill one of your Marine friends!"* Tabitha commands. 

Clemens nods with a vacant stare and she melts into her mirror. 

Meanwhile as Tsubaki fights Serena on another section of the bridge. Clemens melts through a mirror in the ground, right between them. She stares at Tsubaki with a vacant face and then at Serena. 

"Who the fuck are you?!" Serena snarls, "You bitches need to gang up on me now?!"  

Clemens points at Tsubaki, "Tabitha told me to kill her," she mutters in a dazed voice. 

Serena's eyes widen as she stares at Clemens and then she laughs out loud, "Oh this'll be good! Gotta love Tabitha!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 8, 2009)

*The Great Bridge Country
*
Tsubaki looked at Clemens materialize out the ground

"Great she came to help" Tsubaki though
"She knew i'd have a hard time in this environment"
"Who the fuck are you?!" Serena snarls, 
"You bitches need to gang up on me now?!"

Clemens points at Tsubaki

"Tabitha told me to kill her," she mutters in a dazed voice.

Serena's eyes widen as she stares at Clemens and then she laughs out loud, 

"Oh this'll be good! Gotta love Tabitha!"
"Kill me?" Tsubaki asks

Clemens doesn't answer she slashes at Tsubaki with her knife. Tsubaki dodges as best she can. She flashes bark skin on and off to avoid getting several small nicks.

"Shit SHIT" Tsubaki shouts
"COMMANDER CLEMENS SNAP OUT OF IT"

It doesn't seem to register though. She continues to dodge she turns a seed in on hand into a staff using her own energy and throws the rest of seeds at Clemens. Seeds fly all over her and stick in her clothes and hair. Tsubaki deflects her knife blows with her staff and knocks her wrist with a crack. Clemens dropped the knife to the ground with a clatter. 

"I can't hurt her" Tsubaki said

She tripped up Clemens with teh staff and jumped over her

"You are my real target" she said 

She thrust the staff at Serena who deflected it with her hand when a shot rang out from behind Tsubaki

Meanwhile with Karl

He was trying to fight Elric with his chains but so far his armor stopped him from hurting him. He was on teh defence until he could find a way to hurt him. He threw two handfulls of eagles into the air. He made them fly around to see Elric from all angles. He could only see through the eyes on one at a time but he'd eventually figure something out.

"Seems Tabitha is having fun with one of your friends"
"She sows chaos so well" Elric said with a smile

Karl few two of his ealges over to see what was happening. It seemed Clemens was fighting Tsubaki. Karl spun and ran toward the other group, he heard a click and changed his trajectory. There was the sound of a gattling gun and another gun. He didn't turn he used his eagles to see where Elric was aiming and dodged the bullets and used his eagles to block others. 

"You don't have time to ignore me you stinking marine" Elric said as Karl turned o face him. 
"I need to finish you off quickly to see what's going on over there" Karl said

His chains snaked off his feet and then there was a gunshot.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Marc pulled Tetra aboard *The Black Sword*, she was dripping wet and wore a look of pure annoyance on her face. "Don't fucking look at me like that, you think this is fun for me pushing you off the boat over and over again?" Marc said glaring back at Tetra. Tetra folded her arms and continued to look at Marc. "Ok maybe it is fun, but still I could be training myself" Marc said suppressing a snicker. "Look, you have the first few steps down" Marc explained "but for some reason you keep fucking up and falling in." "I know" Tetra said hanging her head, "I keep getting distracted" she explained. "What the fuck could be distraction you, we are in the middle of the fucking ocean" Marc said face palming. "There is nothing to fucking see out here" Marc said looking around at the ocean. "Well ever since you have been treating me better.... I thought....... we could...... go out.....? Tetra said pushing her index fingers against each other. Marc face palmed so hard the blow imprinted on his face. "Is that what has been fucking distracting you?" Marc asked a look of disbelief on his face. "Well yes" Tetra said pouting. "Tell you what" Marc said looking for a way to turn the situation to his advantage. "When you master water running I will give you one date" Marc said holding up his finger to indicate one. "ALRIGHT!" Tetra said perking up, "its a deal!" Tetra quickly jumped off the boat before Marc could push her to Marc's annoyance. "Well I am glad one of us is having fun when we are supposed to be training" Marc said as Tetra suddenly lost control of her power and went tumbling into the ocean.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2009)

Tsubaki leaps over Clemens who lays back on the ground. As the girl thrusts her staff at Serena. At same time Clemens draws a Pistol from her belt and takes aim at Tsubaki's back. She has a clear shot and presses the trigger. 

*BANG!*

Clemens fires and Tsubaki spins around towards her in shock. The lady Commander holds her pistol up in the air, her arms shaking as if she's fighting some internal force then she drops the gun. 

Tsubaki can see Clemens eyes glimmer from the vacant zombie like stare. "Whatever it you can beat it!" she shouts at her. 

"OH SHUT UP!" Serena shouts kicking Tsubaki in the back and sending her sprawling onto the frozen ground. She leaps over Tsubaki and looks at Clemens. "You should do what Miss Tabitha says or she'll be angry," Serena says. 

Clemens eyes return to a vacant stare and her arm stops shaking. "NOW KILL HER!!" Serena commands, pointing at Tsubaki. 

Tsubaki springs to her feet, "Don't listen to her Commander!" she shouts, sensing how dire the situation has become. 

Clemens stares at Tsubaki with her glowing eyes and she raises her hand. A mirror forms under Tsubaki's feet and begins pulling her in like quicksand. Clemens gets to her feet and grabs the pistol from the ground, pointing it at Tsubaki and pulling the trigger.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 8, 2009)

*The Great bridge Country*

Tsubaki used her staff and prevented herself from sinking into the mirror any further by using it as a sort of bar. Clemens took aim at her and 

*BANG 

CHING*

There was a spark and Tsubaki saw a miniature eagle get blasted from in front of her. She pulled her self out the mirror with the assistance of her staff as Clemens reloaded the gun. 

"Commander Clemens it's me" she said
"Tsubaki"
"Your favorite assistant"
"You had this uniform made for me, so I wouldn't freeze" she said
"You care about me you wouldn't want to hurt me" 

Clemens dashed forward and kicked Tsubaki she took the kick and was sent tumbling across the snowy ground.

"I'd get involved but this is sooo fun" 
"I'd want to kill you myself but seeing you killed by you commanding officer"
"A death fitting of the marine"

Clemens closed on Tsubaki

"I can't hurt her" 

She ran forward and hugged Clemens

"I saved your life" She said
"The little red flower in your office"
"Try to remember" 

As Clemens struggled in her embrace she made the a few of the seeds stuck on Clemens clothes grow into vines to wrap her up. Serena appeared and hit Tsubaki but he parried the blow with her staff and cracked Serena on her head. A small trickle of blood ran down her forehead and trickled onto her nose.

"That should daze her for a bit"
"Commander Clemens, please you have to remember" Tsuabaki said looking down at her struggling in the vines

*Somewhere on the Grand Line*

Smirnov watched as Marc and Tetra trained. He was glad he didn't have to learn how to use his DF. It made him stronger, heavier and more resistant to pain. Simple but it fit perfectly with him. He notcied Fire standing looking into teh distance. 

"*What are you looking at*" Smirnov asked
"I see something in the distance" Fire said
"Throw me your looking glass"

Smirnov reached into his coat pocket and drew a long black and silver cylinder. He threw it and she snapped it out the air and pulled on it to make it longer.

"*What is it*" 
"I see three marine ships chasing a pirate ship"
"Well it's flying a jolly roger" Fire said
"Wake Simo up" Smirnov said to Fire
"*Marc get over here*" 

Fire scaled the man mast and looked down at Simo. The new snipers nest was very nice. He was snoozing peacefully, fire stuck her fingers in her mouth and a shrill whistle fulled the little room. Simo jumped up

"What, I was sleeping" He said with a yawn
"Something is happening, you'll need to explain it to Marc" Fire said

Simo got to his feet muttering darkly. He grabbed the scope from his rifle and looked though it. 

"Tell him Three marine vessels same class as this one used to be" 
"Chasing a meduim sized pirate ship, with a jolly roger wearing a ring on each finger and a crown"
"If we maintain this course and speed we'll get into out long range firing range in about an forty five minutes."

Simo yawned and lay on the soft cushions that Wesley had put up there

"Don't go back to sleep we'll need you to Fire the long range cannon"
"I'm tired, you can do it" 
"I can?" Fire said her eyes lighting up
"Yea what ever" Simo said getting comfortable

Fire slid down the mast onto the deck and relayed the info she had gotten from Simo to Marc and Smirnov

"*So vhat is our course of action captain?*" Smirnov asked Marc


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

*"So vhat is our course of action captain?"* Smirnov asked Marc. Marc thought about it for a few seconds before responding. "Annihilate the marine fucks" Marc said casually. *"And what of the pirate vessel?"* Smirnov asked. "Let them be for now, at the first sign of hostility take those fuckers down too" Marc said loud and clear so even Simo could hear. "Why are we sparing the pirate vessel?" Fire asked out of curiosity. "Well they are obviously a bunch of weak fucks if they are running instead of sinking those fuckers, so killing them does us no real favors" Marc explained scratching at his crotch. "The more pirate vessels out there for the marines to deal with the further they will be stretched, especially with this Whitebeard war going on at the moment." *"You heard the captain, the pirate vessel is to be spared unless they attack us first"* Smirnov called out. "Call me when we are a bit closer" Marc said turning away. "I could use the fucking exercise, now if you will excuse me I should have pulled Tetra out a couple seconds ago." Marc pulled the sputtering Tetra out of the water. "Are you trying to kill me?" she shrieked. "Of course not, don't ask me fucking stupid things" Marc said sheepishly. "Prep for a battle" Marc said pointing at the ships in the distance. "And tell Akawana to get up here, we may need her defensive abilities, and I suppose you should tell Hawthorne too although we all know how he feels about taking out marines." Tetra went below deck to change and gather her weapons, muttering darkly under he breath as she went along. Marc plopped down in his favorite spot on the deck and dozed off with a smile. With the new paint job this ship really was awesome he thought. The ocean was unusually calm today and the ship cruised forward under a light breeze. Tetra came back up top with Akawana in tow, Hawthorne had opted to stay in his lab and focus on his new eye. Akawana laid out a towel a short distance away from Marc and began to sunbathe waiting for the action to start. Tetra plopped down between Marc and Akawana as if marking her territory. The thought of the date fresh in her mind she began to focus on her power as she sat waiting. 

_A while later..._

"We are now in range" Fire called out to the rest of the crew. "Why isn't Simo telling me this?" Marc asked climbing to his feet. "I think he is still sleeping" Fire replied. "Well wake his ass up I want to fucking sleep too you know" Marc said stifling a yawn. "The faster we place these fuckers in davey jones' locker the faster we can all sleep."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2009)

A light in Clemens eyes stirs as Tsubaki embraces her. "Flower?" she mutters in a dazed voice. 

Tsubaki nods, "That's right the flower that I grew to save you when you were poisoned!" She remembers how tough it was to grow that rare specimen and how tiring it was. 

Suddenly Clemens body starts to tremble, "I remember..." she mutters. 

Tsubaki takes a chance and loosens the grips of her vines from across Clemens body, a great risk but one that she makes anyway, listening to her gut instinct. 

Clemens collapses to her knees, free of the vines. She clutches her head and shakes it from side to side. "Ugh I have I have a headache..." she mutters, sounding like the normal Clemens. 

Tsubaki kneels down in front of Clemens and pats her on the shoulder, "I knew you could break it!" she says with a smirk. 

Clemens looks at Tsubaki then stares behind her, "BEHIND YOU!" she shouts. She pushes Tsubaki out of the way as Serena dives at Tsubaki's back with her claws extended. Clemens sidesteps but Serena's claws dig into her coat, slashing into her arm. 

Tsubaki rolls to her feet. Clemens eyes Serena with a glare, dearly wanting to cut her to pieces with her mirrors but she has another enemy to finish first.  

"You better kick her ass," she tells Tsubaki, "That's an order, and thanks," she adds with a smile, disappearing into a mirror and leaving Tsubaki and Serena to their fight.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Rensuei stood at the front of the boat with his arms folded. Ginkai had his pipe clenched in his teeth and he was humming a song

"Excue me while I light my splifff, oh good i got to take a lift"
"What the hell are you singing" Rensuei asked
"Yow you doh know bout Bob Marley?" Ginkai asked
"No I don't follow all the human music" Rensuei said shaking his head
"Yoouuu doooh like noooo music" Ginkai said pointing at Rensuei with his pipe
"Whatever" Rensui said walking away
"Blasted drunkard and weedhead" Rensuei said 

Rensuei walked back to the front of the ship, they had just left the Isle of wine and apparently Nila's father wasn't there. A few of the fish men they rescued from the marine base also left to go back to their families. All that was left was the original crew of Rensuei Kai and Ginkai. Nila and Kilik were still with them, a huge blast of water shot into the air a short distance off.

"Yow wha dat?" Ginkai said suddenly appearing next to Resnuei
"It looks like a small island whale" Rensui said
"Da ting deh is a lotta tings but small a not one a dem"
"It's still a baby" Rensuei said
"It should be with it's pod" 
"I'm going to find out what's going on" Rensuei said diving over the front of the boat

Rensuei covered the distance quickly and hopped up onto the back of the whale

"Yow  young  ute  where  is  yuh  madda" Ginkai said slowly
"What are you doing here?" Rensuie said turning to Ginkai
"Mi jus a help yuh out" 
"Please don't" Rensuei said
"Just stand there and keep quiet"
"Where is your family" Rensuei asked

The whale answered in mournful wailing

"He said he was separated when humans attacked his pod"
"Mi cyan understand wha im him say still" Ginkai said plopping down on the whale

Rensui shook his head

"How long ago and in what direction?" Rensuei asked

there was more mournful wailing and keening

"Yow di ting lose long time" Ginkai said
"Didn't I tell you to stand there and shut up?" Rensuei asked folding his arms
"Follow us young one, we'll see what we can do"

Ginkai and Rensui dove back into the water and made their way back to the boat

"Ginkai get everyone together" Rensuei said 
"KAI...NILA...KILIK...RENSUEI SAY UNNO MUST COME NOW" Ginkai shouted
"I could have shouted if I wanted" Rensuei said angrily

The rest of the crew appeared and stood on the deck. 

"Guys there's baby Island whale, seems he got seperated from his family when humans attacked the pod"
"Him lose himself too"
"Yes he's lost too" Rensuei added
"I don't have a clue where to start looking"
"Yea all you cyan do is fight, we know yuh not too smart" Ginkai said patting Rensuei on his shoulder
"One of these days i'm going to cut out your tongue" Rensuei said turning to Ginkai
"Guys, seems we have bigger problem" Kai said holding Rensuei


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

With the reaper pirate crew-

"So, How is it going." Grim stepped towards the helm, Dread was calmly manning the wheel, Jacob was keeping a look out for marines, Wrath and the bard were dancing around like idiots. "It would be better if our helmsmen was manning the helm captain." Dread commented. "But so far, We are on course. Headed for the next Island, What it holds i do not know." Grim nodded. "Have you seen the latest bounties my boy?" he held up a poster. "You're worth 33 million, Wrath is worth 30 and myself, i'm worth 57 million." 

Dread nodded. "We're gaining more fame then right captain?" Grim nodded but with a sigh. "It's not enough, The world will not be freed if they don't take our cause seriously." Grim shook his head. "We've slaughtered many Marines and islands, but still nothing seems to get their attention the way i would hope. So, I suppose we have to work harder on destroying the towns themselves. Not just the people, eradicate everyone who goes against the cause. We will free them from their chains with our justice." Grim grins. 

He then turns away and waves to the crew, He was going back to his room. Inside, There is two posters. One is a picture of Jason Rodgers, current bounty 60million. "He's getting more and more popular it seems." Grim smirked. "The bastard who sent me to rot in prison." Next to Jason's bounty was a poster of Joseph Rodgers taking down some pirates. "And then there is this rodgers. He aided his brother in taking me down.. I wonder, Which of you two shall i free first."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2009)

_Elza vs. Angelica_

Elza charged up to the tower, flying at her fastest speed. Angelica shoots a barrage of fire proof arrows, but Elza slashes them all with her claws. 

"Looks like I'll need these shots!" Angelica draws out several hooked arrows, and uses these on Elza. The shots hit Elza's wings, slowing her down. Angelica followed it up with another barrage of arrows, but Elza kept on going. 

Elza extends her arms in a cross formation, and flaps her wings even faster. She reaches Angelica, and before she could react attacks. "Six- Epee; Dokuganryuu Fini!" 

The pieces of Angelica's bow falls to the ground below, while it's owner collapses, a huge gash in her chest. 

Elza drops to the floor, bleeding profusely. She tries to get the arrows out, but the hooked ones she was having trouble with."I think... I'll go find Tatsu." 

She flies off the tower and sees Tatsu. Her vision is blurring, but she manages to land near Tatsu."You said these guys could help..." She steps forward, before collapsing from the amount of arrow shots she took.

_Candor Island, Rek and Jun_

While everyone but Greize was out hunting for the knight who took Sogar, Rek and Jun were still walking aimlessly around the city. They were no longer attacking everything on sight, but were still in a state of depression after failing to find tea.

"This is all your fault..." Rek said. "You kept drinking all the tea."

"You consume the drink as much as I do." Jun fires back. "More so at times." 

"Well at least I offer my tea to other people, even if they do act like stubborn idiots who refuse my generosity."

"Some people prefer to drink their own tea, rather than humiliate themselves by asking some from a perverted coward."

They stop, and look at each other with malice.

"Witch."

"Narcissist."

"Bloodthirsty Bitch!"

"Hedonistic Bastard!"

Rek draws out his gun, and aims it at Jun. 

"You know, perhaps I should've aimed the gun at you instead of the ninja. "

Jun swung the flagpole around, keeping her gaze at Rek's weapon. 

"And I should have taken your life back in Shabondy 2 years ago."

_Greize vs. Stettin_

Greize so far has done a great job of keeping his head on his shoulders. The bulk of the fighting was at the other of side of town, and it didn't look like it'll spread any farther. Still, it paid to be on the safe side, so Greize and his ostrich Wilder galloped out of town, intent on hiding somewhere safe. 

He found a small patch of forest that would work perfectly, and camped out there. 

"Nothing's going to hurt us out here." Greize said confidently. Fate however, had something else in mind.

A trident came out of the ground, nearly impaling Wilder. A thin, almost skeletal man emerged shortly after the spear, his eyes covered by a bandana. 

"Zavin's taking too long. I knew keeping watch at the escape route would be boring." The man said. He looks at Wilder, and grins. 

"Oooh, Ostrich. I suppose having lunch while waiting for Zavin wouldn't hurt me." He picks up his trident, and attacks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

With the LTP-

Link removed

(stop playing when next song pops up )

The captains have split up throughout the town. Sel was hiding with Kama, not because he wanted too but because Kama was the only one that actualy noticed he was there. That would probably mean Sel had less of a chance of getting caught in an attack.. he hoped. “Alright James, Do you got the plan?” Kama signaled james with handsigns, He showed the crew a few signs before hand incase the situation called for it, strangely james caught on rather well… was it because he was a monkey… Kama always wondered.  Anax and Nolan were the only ones who hadn’t learned the hand signs, as such, Anax was with James and Nolan was with Eve. 

“I’ve spot one of them.” Eve signs. “10:4, What’s his position?” Kama signs back. “20 ft North NW. “ Kama nodded and repeated the signs to James. “Alright! Let’s kick his ass!!!” James signs, well he mostly just made odd hand motions and Kama figured that’s wha the was saying.  “Alright, We’ll stick to the plan.” Kama signed. “3.2.1.” He motioned forward and slowly slunk into an alley, James and Anax followed behind sneaking up behind a building. Eve and Nolan jumped across the roof tops positioning themselves above the captain.  “Do you think I’m going to fall for this.” The captain spoke. “I’M CAPTAIN JACK SWALLOW!”  WHAM! Eve jumped from the building and smacked him with the back end of her spear. 

  Nolan quickly follows and slams him into the ground with his anchor. “D..damn it…” Captain jack slowly stands up.  “Monkey slicer! Wave of poseidon!” James slashed at Jacks chest and Anax surfs up along the ground with his shield, stabbing  Jacks side with his spear and ripping out a large chunk. “GUAH!!!!”  WHAM! Nolan and Eve hit the back of his head and send him into the ground.  “Nine more to go.” Eve comments. “It shouldn’t be too hard with five people working together.” Kama smirks. “Heh, I coulda done it on my own.” James grins. “Yeah yeah, I just think it’s better to pick them off one by one. It’s an old ninja tactic, We also have the, if your outnumbered, Run away into an area with thin walls, that cuts down the number of opponents and you can take them out more easily.” “Whatever, Let’s find the next one.” James rushes off. “STICK TO THE PLAN!!!” Kama shouts. 

  Link removed


They came up on their next target, Kama gave the motion to start the plan. Same as before, They begin to spread out, Eve and Nolan take to the roof tops, James and Anax take the back. Kama and Sel hiding themselves incase he doesn’t go down from the first six hits.   “The names Captain Rich threeoh.”  He places his hand on his back and his shirt morphs into a cane blade. “How the hell did he do that!?” Kama thinks to himself. “Ain’t no reason in explaining.” He smirked, Eve attacked first like the last time, Rich spins and Kicks her chest sending her into a buidling. Nolan grumbles and jumps down towards him. “I’ll get you this time.” He smirks. “Too slow.” Rich flips and kicks Nolan’s chin, knocking him into the air. “Damn it!” James charges forward. “GORILLA PUNCH!” Rich ducks and slashes James stomach. 

“Quake of Demeter!” A chunk of earth comes crashing down on Rich, he jumps onto of it and sends it rolling towards James.  “Shit, got no choice, Stay here Sel.” Kama orders, his pulls out a bow and arrow firs t firing three shots at Rich. “What’s this.” Rich cuts down the arrows, but the moment the tips hit the ground a large explosion goes off around him. Eve gets up and nods at Kama, Rushing forward, spinning her spear and stabbing into the cloud. “Trial of body!” she shouts, the spear connects with something soft and a scream is heard. Rich runs out of the cloud, His shoulder missing a good amount of flesh now. 

“TAKE THIS!” WHAM! Nolan slams his anchor into Rich’s stomach. “I got you know.” James pulls back all five swords.  “Forest Cannon!” The blast covers the Captain’s body. “GUUUH!!!” He comes out of the attack, standing covered in blood.  “Flame of Apollo.” FWOOSH!!! The tip of the spear passes through Rish and his body begins to catch fire. “GUUUH!!!” The Little tree pirates stand proudly over his body as it stops burning, He’s still alive but in great pain. “I guess that’s all there is to that story.” Kama comments, tossing a few bombs onto Rich’s body and taking Sel away from the area. “There’s no need for a child to see this.” BOOOOM!!!!!!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2009)

Shin VS The Black Knight continued

The Black Knight reacted swiftly, a shadowy form appeared from the mist and slashed at him. The knight defended by bringing his sword up to defend but the attacker'sblade passed right trought it and the downwards slash took off an arm and left an deep gash running from the knight's chest to his gut.A wound so terrible that the knight believed he felt his own guts spilling out before the unbearable pain and utter shock forced him to drop on his kneed with a heavy thud.

"Wait...."He mumbled as he rose up.He slid out of his gauntlet and brought his bare fingers to his wound.It took him a second or two to regain his senses but when he did he felt cold steel instead of the hot bloody wound he expected.It had all been an illusion, no attacker nor an wound had ever actually been there.

It all had served as an distraction, Shin had far from mastered form. Actually most of it just happened on it's own as the mode was activated.He wasn't even sure himself whether the mist was actually there or just an illusion and to make matters worse he himself didn't even know about that brief moment where his opponent would experience an illusion where he or she would die.

The one thing he knew that when this mode was activated he'd eventually hear his opponent let a out a scream and while he couldn't see anything in the thick mist he'd suddenly instinctively would know where his opponent was, the one time he'd experience this it happened like that and so he was relying heavily on it happening again this time.

A few moments ago, right after the mist had formed fully he started charging his most powerful attack so far.Like last time he just followed his instinct, going with the flow of whatever it was inside him that made these modes activate.The mist in his immediate vicinity was drawn towards his blade, swirling around it and compressing.An increasingly larger percentage of the mist kept following this procedure until the knight became visible again as most of the mist had been sacrificed for this coming attack.

Shin's Divine Dawn started to glow from the compressed energy that coated the blade and now with the attack ready to be launched he rushed towards his opponent.The knight wouldn't go down easily, he tried to counter with an attack of his own but as Shin called out."Mystic Mist Divider!"The glowing blade connected with the knight's blade but Shin's attack cut trough it like a hot knife trough butter.The glowing energy detached from Shin's blade and it took an crescent shape that passed trough the knight's blade, then it's armor, trough his body and then took out a large section of the arena stands as collateral damage.

As his opponent fell down Shin relaxed and let the mist disperse. The damaged arena now held a large number of dead bodies. Ranging from the four Shin battled to the various audience members that had been caught in the cross fire. Well not to forget the announcer as well. 

An tired Mary sighed, she didn't get this need to battle and urge to prove oneself trouble those battles. Nor did she agree with Shin fighting while he was already injured but try and have that guy be responsible and calm for once.An visibly tired Shin sat down in the wheelchair again."My Oda, my leg is killing me."Shin sighed."Anyways, let's head back to the Infinite."M.J. rolled her eyes as she wheeled her patient back to the crew's ship.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 8, 2009)

She flies off the tower and sees Tatsu. Her vision is blurring, but she manages to land near Tatsu."You said these guys could help..." She steps forward, before collapsing from the amount of arrow shots she took.

Tatsu rushes to Elza and catches her before she hits the ground, "I...I said they could help?" Tatsu tries to recall, but knows he would never say anything half decent about those men. 

He removed the arrows from her wings and carries her down the castle, searching for medical supplies. He finds them, and that wasn't all he found. But first he bandaged her up best he could and brought her back to the top of the tower. He then returned to the lower floor and picked up one of the massive tubes filled with oil. He drained everyone of the tubes all over the island. He then returned to Elza, lifted her up and started to fly away. He turned back to the base, *"Dragon Fire!"* the flames hit the oil and in second the island was up in flames.

He turned back around and continued to fly away from the base. He found a safe mountain side and rested Elza on it, "She'll be fine, I'm sure she'll be able to find Rek again," he sighed and looked back at her, "I shouldn't have brought anyone, especially someone who didn't really know what they were getting into..."

He takes off, "I have to do this alone," he looks straight ahead, "Especially since I might not make it back..."

With Eric-

Now wearing his marine uniform, which he was not too pleased about, he searches for pirates in the Sector, "Now...where are they..." suddenly they appear all over, "More Marines! Get em'!" the pirates rush forward. The marine and pirate fodder clash, but soon Eric joins in, "Chain Bullet!" he takes down a few pirates, "Chain Whip!" the chains smacks down another group. 

The Marines slowly take over the area, "Damn it! Where's the Vice Captain!" one pirate asks before he gets taken down, "What're you guys doing?" a man asks in the distance, "We worked our asses off to take over this place! We've already dealed with plenty of marines, a few more are no different!" 

The man wears a shirt that had the sleeves torn off, and tattoos along his arms. His long hair rests over his face, "Now FIGHT!" he shouts. _Bry Ucker__ Vice Captain of the Hell Sun Pirates._


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

With the Musical Masked Pirates-

"Somehow i dislike this name." Jason thought to himself, looking at the crews flag. "Yet somehow.. the flag is better designed then my last one..." he rubbed his chin. "Is there a way to keep the flag that makes no sense with our crews title?" Rex sweatdropped. "Cap... We've been salin fer a week now... Don'tcha be thinkin we'd hit an island by now?" Jason leaned back and tilted his head to look at Rex. "I'm pretty sure that maybe there is an island somewhere around this general area." 

Kayne sighed. "You two are new to the grandline right?" she asked, all four men nodded. "It scares me that you're two people..." Kayne blinked at Nick. "BITCH!" he screams. "Shut up david." Kayne added. "sorry about him..." Nick rubbed the back of his head. "It's fine." Kayne coughed. "Now then, Let me explain first things first." she took out a large pad of paper and some pencils. "The grand line is a long strand of islands, you've been in it for some time to reach this one." she draws a map of a few islands and draws a line connecting them.

"You know the log pose is still pointing to the island behind us right?" They both nod. "Good, That will be important later, when the log pose is set it points to the next island in the chain. This allows you to continue onward without having to worry about a map." She turns the page and begins drawing something else. "The reason for this, Is because you can not predict the grand line. Snake currents, rainbows that form a circle, storms from no where and even streams of water that shoot straight into the sky. All things that no other ocean has and something that the grandline is famed for. A sea with no logic." 

She then turned the page again. "Since, We have no way of knowing where the next island is, We can assume, that since the log pose is pointing to the island behind us, if we travel in the opposite direction long enough we may reach the next island, That is unless the next island is not directly in front of us."

she switched the paper over and copied the map that Jason and Rex got from the dr. at Nick's island. "You want to go to this island, the one that's in between your two crews roads. This island however, does not have an island previous to it. This means, That you would have to be extremely lucky to find it." she comments, pointing out the island. "Do you believe, That you can find this island, through sheer luck?" she asked. "I dunno... Maybe?" Jason blinked. "OOH! what if i had a luck mask... that would help..." SLAP! Kayne smacked jason upside the hide. "Now now. No more silliness You haven't eaten in a week your delirious." 

"THAT'S CAUSE ALL YOU MAKE IS FISH!! I CAN'T STAND FISH!!" Jason shouts. "FISH IS THE GREATEST MEAT OF THE SEA! YOU CAN DO ANYTHING WITH FISH!!!" Kayne shouts back. "THEN TURN IT TO STEAK SO I CAN EAT IT!!! I'M STARVING!!!" Jason screams back. "YOU UNGRATEFUL BASTARD!!! I COOK THREE MEALS A DAY AND THIS IS WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY TO THANK ME!?" Nick, David and Rex just blink. "They are crazier then you are." David comments. "HEY! YOU'RE ME!" Nick shouts back. "I'm stuck on a boat a-loons..." Rex sweatdrops.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 8, 2009)

_*With the Little Tree Pirates-*_

"Alright, lets get back in position," Kama signals with his hands, "We're right next to each other, we don't need stupid hand signals!" Kama signals, "You're just jealous that you can't follow them," Nolan facepalms, "I have no idea what your signalling...Anyway, those bombs have most likely blown our cover. Some ninja you are," before Kama can use his hand signals quick enough James steps in, "Fine! I've had enough of this hiding anyway, I'm done sharing my targets!" 

He draws his swords, "Alright, now to find those damned marines," before he could move he started to rise off the ground. Everyone looks at him confused, including James, "What the hell? I can fly now! AWESOME!!!!" he continues to rise until he is dropped onto a building top a block over, "Hey! Why'd I stop flying?!" he looks ahead of him and sees a man in a Marine Captain's uniform standing in front of him, "You can't fly," he snaps is fingers and bees land on his hand, "It was my little friend's doing."

"You can control...bees? That's lame..." the Captain's face grows red, "Hey! It took years of practice to master bee communication...and my devil fruit ability..." James' ears perk up, "Eh?"

"Nothing! It's hard work! Anyway, I'm Captain Connor Stern, and your one of the five that took out our 490 men, so you must be stopped!" James chuckles to himself, "490 men...that's a lot...heh," Stern tilts his head, "This guy's an idiot...GO BEES!" he says commanding them with his hand.

_*With Tatsu*_

He has been flying for a little while now, "They can't be too far...They were supposed to arrive later today," he soon spotted four ships in the distance. One looked similar to a viking ship, and he could spot a few men in knight's armor on board. It was boxed in by three Marine Ships who were clearly protecting it. 

"There they are," he clenches his fists, "I need some kind of edge," he flies high into the clouds, right above the marine ships.

Down in the front Marine Ship-

"This is Captain Zai, how're you guys doing," The other two marines respond via Den Den Mushi, "Lt. Roy, everything looks good," and then the other, "Everything looks good with me to-" BOOM! Zai grabs the Den Den Mushi in a rush, "What the hell happened Lt!"

_Moments before..._

Tatsu transformed into his basic Dragon Point and began to drop through the clouds. He looked down to make sure a marine ship was below him, *"Dragon Crash!"* he slams right on top of it and flies away as it sinks.

"Roy! Go check up on the other ship damn it!" Zai shouts into the communication device. Lt. Roy steps out on the front deck, "What happened men?" They all have fear in their eyes, "A-A dragon fell from the sky and crashed on the other ship sir!" Roy facepalms, "No really...what happened," they shake their heads, "It's the truth sir!" He rolls his eyes, "Well, where is this dragon then?" they are still shaking, "H-he crashed into the ship, then flew away after lighting it on fire with his...fire breath," 

The Lt. just took a deep sigh, "Alright, I've had enough of these games, someone tell me what really..." Boom...The entire ship shakes and Roy slowly turns around to see a massive Dragon standing behind him, "Crap..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

"Damn it, They got James." Kama rushes out into the street, followed by Nolan, Anax and Eve. "STAY BACK SEL!" Kama shouts, noticing the teen stepping out of the alley. "This isn't a fight you can be in!" Kama turns back to the street ahead. "Don't get too hurt James.. We'll be there soon!" Before Kama knows it a hand Is wrapped around his face. ?W..what?? He?s stopped dead in his tracks. ?I am Captain Bruce Bridger .? He spoke, his skin was dark, He wore red gloves on his hands with steen on the knuckles. His shirt was tight to the point of nearly ripping, he has a largre red afro with red sunglasses over his eyes. ?What?s goin on?? He grinned. 

  ?Shit.? Kama broke himself free and looked at the man. ?GUYS WAT-? He turned aroudn to see three other captains surrounding the rest. ?Damn it? We were found so easily?? Bruce began to laugh. ?Thank that bee freak man, helped us track you down easy like.? He made a motion with his hand to show Kama how easy it was.  ?But man, o man.? He rubbed the back of his head and sighed. ?How come I got stuck with the 5million punk.?  He shook his head. ?See, Hows this gonna look with the boss?s ya know? I take out some 5mil wanna-be. What happens? Nuthin. Ya know why? Cause, 5mil rooks ain?t bad enough to be promotion worthy.? 

  He looked around. ?Wish I coulda fought that monkey dude, 50mil, I take him down good chance I?ll get promo my friend. Then, The captain?s pretty high too.? He rubbed his chin. ?Course, I really wish I coulda got that tan chick, Hehe, bet we coulda had some good times man, good times.? He looks back at Kama, the ninja is covered in a flaming killing intent.  ?SON OF A BITCH!!!? he swings, the captain steps back only for the tip of his nose to start bleeding. ?Hey, Hey, It ain?t nice to be hiding blades in your sleeves.? He commented as he noticed Kama?s tanto. 

  With Nolan-

  ?I?m Captain Michael Wallace.? He stood 7ft with a rough scragly red beared and wild red hair. He had a marine cap on top of his head, but it didn?t stop it from looking like his entire head was covered in a red fuzzy boa.  He was muscular to the point of scary. His skin was tanned from his years in the navy and his jacket was nearly ripping. ?Let?s kick some ass!? He took a weapon from his back, Nolan readied his anchor. ?WAIHAILHAILHAILHAIL!? Wallace reveals his weapon to be a harpoon. ?What kinda weapon is that!?? Nolan shouts. ?Who fights with an anchor.? Wallace shoots back. ?Pff? an anchor makes more sense then a harpoon.? Wallace sweatdrops. ?How do you think that??

  With Anax-

  ?I am captain Halvel.? The marines uniform seemed to be a modified Kimono, he had a katana sheathed at his waist and his hair tied back in a ponytail. ?It is a shame that I must be the one to end your life beast.? Anax just grinned. ?Come on now, Battles are supposed to be fun! Why I remember a time when-? Anax is cut off by the sight of blood dripping down his chest. ?Please, I do not wish for this fight to  drag on longer then it must.? He spoke in a cold tone. ?Hahaha? You?re the second person to wound me?? Anax?s eye twitches. ?This time though.? He grinned. ?I?ll get payback!? 
 
  With Eve-

  ?I am captain port, My goal is to destroy you, My aim is to do this soon, My pleasure will be when your dead.? He bowed. ?You talk to much.? Eve smacks his across the head with her spear, however Port doesn?t budge. ?My skin is hard, My muscles are like stone, My focus is unbreaking. You can not defeat me.? He threw a punch and hit Eve?s stomahc knocking her back. ?Guh?? she coughed. ?My body creates rock, the rock hardens my skin, my skin blocks your attacks.? He stood up, his skin turned grey. ?You should give up.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2009)

Jessie divebombs straight into a pile of Marines, smashing into them with such force that she causes a small crater beneath their bodies. She staggers out of the smoke, coughing, "Why....why didn't I fly?!" she asks, "I flapped my wings and everything!" 

Annie runs towards her and grabs her left arm, "That's because you're not a friggin' Dragon you nut!!" Annie hollers in her face. 

Jessie flinches as Annie yells at her, "You.....you're right," Jessie responds coming to the realization that she hasn't become a Dragon. Suddenly she starts crying, "THAT MEANS TATSU WILL NEVER EVER LIKE ME NOW!!!" she wails, staggering to the curb and sitting down. Digging her face into her knees and sobbing like a child. 

"AGH! This is the last time you ever drink!" Annie yells in annoyance. She tries to lift Jessie back up but she won't budge an inch. "C'mon get up ya goddamn drunk Amazon!!" Annie wants to get the hell out of dodge before more Marines show up.

*"FREEZE!" *yell a squad of Marines behind their backs. They level rifles at the two girls.  

Annie rolls her eyes, she knew this would happen. "Can't you see that...."  she mutters, moving her hands casually. Suddenly Annie spins around and quickdraws her two gold revolvers. *BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!* The Marines attempt to return fire but their rifles explode out of their hands. More shots ring out and their kneecaps explode. The Marines scream in pain as they crumple to the pavement.   

"WE'RE HAVING A TALK HERE!!!" Annie yells at them. She holsters her guns and turns towards Jessie who still huddles against her knees, crying. "I swear to Oda if you don't get your ass up I'm gonna shoot you!" Annie threatens her. 

"YOU DON'T LIKE ME EITHER!!!!" Jessie wails suddenly. Annie has finally lost her patience and she wallops Jessie in the back of her neck with the butt end of her gold revolver, knocking the Shipwright out cold. Annie kneels down and hefts the bigger girl up onto her shoulders. 

"Next stop hangover city," Annie grunts as she carries Jessie back towards the ship.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 9, 2009)

*Unnamed Crew*
Anglora steps out of a bookstore holding a book in her left hand and an ice cream cone in the other. When she steps outside of the store, her eyes widen in disbelief and she shakes her head softly with a smile. She steps over the marines that lye on the ground and the numerous potholes implanted in the ground. She then sees Annie with Jessie on her back running down the road. Anglora chuckles a bit.

"This crew gets more hilarious by the day." Anglora said with a smile as she walked down the street reading the book and licking her ice cream.

Though, as Anglora walked, she stepped on the backs of the marines, the blades on her heels impaling their backs. *"Lance!"* Anglora said as the blades when through the marines as she stepped through all of them while reading. 

Suddenly, more marines were heard running up the street behind Anglora. Anglora momentarily stopped her meeting and turned around to see the force quickly approaching. Anglora closed her book and dropped her ice cream cone and started running. *"Hibana no soaring!"* Anglora exclaimed as sparks erupted from her feet, propelling her into the air momentarily. She landed a few feet behind Jessie and Annie. "Lovely day isn't it, Annie and Jessie?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 9, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline*

"I'm going to use the long range cannon" Fire said
"No you aren't wake up Simo"
"Yes I AM!!!!" Fire screamed like a child

She ran and jumped into the seat and took aim at one of the ships

*BABOOOM
*
The cannon ball missed a marine ship by hairs

"I'll get it next time" Fire said

*BABOOM*

The Cannonball missed again

"Get the fuck out of there" Marc roared
"Simo get your lazy sleeping ass down here" Marc said 

Simo jumped out of the crows nest onto the deck grumbling

*On the Great Bridge
*
"You better kick her ass," she tells Tsubaki
"That's an order, and thanks," she adds with a smile, disappearing into a mirror and leaving Tsubaki and Serena to their fight.

Tsubaki smiled and swirled her staff in front of her

"Now it's back to just us" Tsubaki said 
"You busted my head you stupid bitch" Serena screamed
"That's the point isn't it?" Tsubaki said leaning on the staff
"I am going to fucking kill you" she said  flying at Tsubaki

Tsubaki kicked the base of the staff forward and it went spinning toward Serena she then reached into her seed pockets and showered Serena with seeds Serena made contact and knocked Tsubaki off her feet but Tsubaki grabbed on and made her seeds grow into vines that wouldn't be weakened by the snow. Serena fell to the ground, Tsubaki kicked her in her face and slammed the heel of her boot onto the back of her head pushing her face into the snow

"There now stay down you psycho bitch"

Meanwhile with Karl

Karl saw Clemens disappear and Tsubaki take the upper hand in her fight

"Good now I can concentrate on you" Karl said to Elric

He pulled a pair of huge steel sea gulls from behind his back. They looked like throwing weapons.

"The sea gull, the symbol of the marines"
"What could be more fitting that to be defeated by these"

Held them and threw them at Elric but he blocked his his huge gauntlets, they spun through the air and clattered against the armor. The birds took flight and attacked Elric again. 

"So you are a fruit user" Elric said as as his eyes followed the huge seagulls
"I have something for you" he said with a smile

Karl didn't answer he just watched him with serious eyes and teh chains fully snaked off his feet and he was left with his hand chains only.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 9, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Simo swung himself into the long cannon seat grumbling. "Look just put two of those fuckers at the bottom of the sea and you can go back to your fucking crows nest" Marc said quickly. "Two?" Simo asked confused, "there are three marine ships over there" Simo said with a yawn. "I can fucking see that but I want one of them to play with" Marc said jumping up and down in frustration. "Do you want to fucking sleep or not?" Marc asked looking at Simo strangely. "Obviously I want to sleep" Simo said yawning again. "Then just sink two of those fuckers already" Marc said pointing at the ships. "I swear its like you get like fucking Wesley when you are tired" Marc muttered. Simo's ears perked up at that last comment and he could feel himself getting annoyed. He squeezed the trigger of the cannon and a there was a explosion on one of the marine ships. Pieces of wood blew apart and fell into the water. Simo squeezed the trigger again and the main mast collapsed and several marines were either tossed overboard or jumped willingly. Simo squeezed the trigger again and the boat blew apart and sunk. "One down" Simo said casually, "Wesley needs to fix this thing, the delay and the maneuvering is shit." Simo squeezed the trigger again and this time the cannonball slammed through the center of the second ship. The marines frantically began manning the life boats as the ship started to take water. "Good man" Marc said clapping Simo on his back heartily. Simo hauled his groggy body out of the seat and climbed back up into the crows nest. Fire could hear Simo muttering under his breath and she laughed loudly. "Who is coming with me?" Marc asked looking around. Fire and Tetra raised their hands quickly, Smirnov looked at Akawana who shook her head no. Hawthorne snorted before disappearing into his lab. Wesley didn't even hear the question, Simo was out of the question and Dreyri uttered a loud boring before disappearing into the gym. "Fine, fuck you guys then" Marc said throwing Tetra and Fire over his shoulder. Fire laughed as Marc launched the trio from *The Black Sword* aboard the final marine ship.

Marc landed in the center of the marine ship with a sickening smile on his face. *"We have been boarded captain"* a deck hand screamed at the sight of the trio. "That is impossible" the captain roared back, "there are no vessels in boarding range." His eyes fell on Marc followed by his tattoo, followed by his swords. "Sweet Oda, you are Black Sword Marc" the man stuttered frantically. "ALL HANDS ON DECK!" the captain bellowed getting a hold of himself. "KILL THE PIRATES!" The marines aboard the ship dropped everything they were doing and charged at the trio screaming to bolster their courage. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc bellowed blasting marines over the side of the ship. "Kill them all" Marc said laughing as he drew his katana. "Rociada" Tetra whispered disappearing. Suddenly several marines fell to the deck clutching at their throats as blood spilt from their wounds. Tetra's blade glistened with the blood as she disappeared again to screams of terror. Fire unsheathed her daggers, her eyes blazing. She jumped on a marine and buried her daggers deep into his shoulders before kicking off of him and on to the next marine slicing up his face before moving into the crowd. "How I fucking missed this" Marc said picking up a severed head he had just created. "That fucking Mist Island lacked action" Marc mused to himself as he threw the head at someone who was running away. "OI!" Marc suddenly exclaimed, "don't fucking act like I didn't see you trying to jump overboard" Marc roared dragging a retreating marine towards him with tiron oscuro. Marc drew his tanto and drove it into the man's leg pinning him to the deck. "For your fucking cowardice you are going to lie there and watch" Marc said as he drew his wakizashi so he was dual wielding. Marc rolled forward and began break dancing. Anything close to him was lopped off and when the wounded marines fell he was quickly impaled. Tetra and Fire bounced about the ship like wild cats destroying everything in their path. When eventually only the captain and first mate was left Marc looked at them curiously. "Tell you what" Marc said deviously. "You will load the cannons and point them at the innards of your own ship" Marc said to the first mate. "And you will fire them" Marc said to the captain, "its either that or you join your friends over there" Marc said pointing to the bleeding corpses that littered the deck.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

Kama Vs Captain Bruce Bridgar-

  Kama stabs forward with his Tanto, Bruce leans to the right and avoids the attack. Kama stabs again, Bruce leans to the left. Kama begins to stab fiercly multiple times, Bruce continues to move his head out of the way of the attacks. ?Hey, Hey, I?ve got nothin but my fists. Don?t you think this is unfair?? He blinked. ?I mean man, you?re gonna mess up my fro at this rate. I worked hard on this thing ya know??  Kama ignored him and continued to stab forward. ?Sigh~? Bruce reached out and grabbed Kama?s wrist, then grabbed the back of his head. ?You just aren?t listenin to me? WHAM!!! He slams Kama?s head into his knee and let?s his body drop to the ground. 


?Damn that was way to easy.? Bruce sighed. ?Like.. hell.? Kama jumped up and stabbed Bruce?s shoulder. ?SHIT!? Bruce pulls Kama?s arm away and holds his shoulder. ?That?s dirty man.? He smirked WHAM! His fist hits Kama?s jaw, Kama soars back, slowly flips himself and places his feet on the ground to stop from going back any further. His feet skid across the ground, he lowers himself and places his left hand on the ground to lower his speed even more, eventually stopping. 


?Not bad ninja boy, not bad.? He cracks his knuckles and walks towards Kama. ?Shut up.? Kama pulls out a bow and arrow. ?Take this.? He lets the arrow fly. ?Heh, come on.? Bruce catches the arrow and crushes it. ?That wasn?t so-? BOOM! ?Explosive tipped arrows go off with the slightest bump. Made for when idiots like you knock them to the ground.? Kama grabs five more and fires into the smoke cloud. ?Won?t work this time my friend.?  The cloud clears as Bruce avoids all five arrows. ?Hehe, What?cha gonna do now?? 


?This.? Kama pulls his right hand back. ?Eh?? Bruce turns around, The arrows all jerk in the air and come back towards him. ?Sonova?? All five explode, Bruce walks out of the dust cloud bleeding from his forehead, arm and stomach. ?Damn, That?s cruel.? He chuckled.  ?You?re keeping it long range, knowin I?m a short range fighter. Smart, Very smart. I can?t get near you with those explosive tips. So what am I gonna do?? He grinned. ?Dumbass punk.?  He takes a boxing stance and cocks his right arm back. ?You?ve seen flying sword strikes right??


Kama?s eyes just narrowed. ?This is..? Bruce punches forward. ?A flying fist strike!? WHAM! Without seeing a thing, Kama feels something connect with his stomach. ?A..a punch!?? He thinks to himself, the force knocks the wind out of him for a moment and he drops to his knees coughing. ?Nah, I told you, flying fist strike.? Bruce grinned. ?Invsible like air, fast like a jet! No one can see it no one can avoid it! That makes me Bruce the invisible fist!?  Kama looked down to see his mask turning blood red. ?Damn.? He thought to himself. ?Blood stains never come out.? 


He reached into his shirt and removed a Shoge. The weapon resembled a r with a long point at the top and a chain at the bottom. At the end of the chain was a metal ring that was used as a grip. ?Heh, That?s an interesting weapon.  ?Usually it?s used to climb buildings.? Kama commented. ?But in Battle.? The blade sped past Bruce?s face. ?Scary?? He commented, Kama pulled back on the chain,  This time Bruce ducked. ?Heh, don?t understimate it?s shape.? Kama flicked the chain and shoge moved into the air, with another flick, Bruce rolled out of the way and the hook stabbed into the ground. 


?I see? That things pretty dangerous.? He commented. ?Only to the person on the receiving end.? Kama added, Pulling on the chain and spinning the spike around. ?Just how long is that chain?? He asked. ?Mine is only about twenty feet. Normally they?re twelve feet. But my sensai, She liked more range, Her?s is upwards of thirty feet I believe.? Kama threw the Shoge towards Bruce once more. ?I won?t-? Kama suddenly started to wave his hand around wildly, causing the shoge to do the same. ?Heh.. now I can?t tell where it?s coming from.? Bruce thought to himself. 


?Ah well, All I have to do is-? He threw a punch, At that same time Kama jerked the chain. The Shoge stabs into Bruce?s burn from the arrows explosion and Kama is hit by Bruce?s invisible fist. ?GUAH!!? As Kama falls to his knees he rips out the shoge from Bruce?s shoulder. ?GGGAAAAUUUH!!!? Bruce screamed a second time. ?Damn? You don?t play fair at all?? he huffed, holding onto his shoulder.  ?I?m a ninja and a pirate. In what world am I supposed to play fair.? Kama asked, his mask becoming even more red. ?Damn.. it?s like his attack passed right through my stomach?? 


?So, how much longer you gonna keep this up.? Bruce winced as he stood up. ?You can?t escape the marines. And after today, you?re ass is gonna be in deep shit, cause I will report this event.? He laughed, Kama slowly stood up and gripped the shoge. ?I don?t care about my bounty, I care about my crew and people being treated like people.? He began to spin the chain around. ?I lived in a country that feared to fight back against the apes rulling us. Do you think..? He tosses the shoge. ?I?LL LET YOU GET AWAY WITH SLAVE TRADES!?? 


?Heh, I got this figured-? Before Bruce can throw a punch, the Shoge wrapped around his arm and stabbed into his right shoulder. ?D..DAMN IT!? He screams out. ?It?s not hard to figure out, if you remove the arm you remove the attack.? Kama tightened the chain. ?Now.? He grabbed a few bombs and tossed them at Bruce with his left hand. ?This explosion, Will be a lot bigger then before.? The first two bombs blow up into nothing. ?Urgh.. smells  gas?? Bruce?s eye twitched. ?Shit.? The final two bombs blow up, igniting the gass and taking out the building next to Bruce. ?Good by. Captain.? Kama pulls back on his chain and the bloodied Shoge returns to his hand.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 9, 2009)

*Tequila Wolf...* 

The bandaged man jumped out of the way of V's knife.  "Your knives are useless," the mummy said.  "I'm too fast for them.  I'm Seto 'The Mummy'.  And you are a stupid clown who is about to get strangled," Seto said as he ran at V.  V waited for Seto reach him and then he suddenly rolled out of the way, sending a knife up at Seto's throat as he rolled.  Bandages suddenly sprung out of Seto's arm and wrapped around V's body, snapping V's arm back into place.  

As V struggled to remove himself from his bonds, Seto turned to face him, his straggly black hair hanging down from his face.  "I told you your knives would be useful," Seto said sarcastically as the bandages began to tighten around V's arms.  V was struggling for air.  "Now, tell me something.  Why do you where that mask? Hmm? Speak up.  I can't here you," the mummy taunted.    

As Seto taunted him, V's hand slid to his belt.  V's fingers closed along the hilt of his seastone knife.  "Answer me!" Seto laughed as V pretended to violently spasm for air.  Suddenly, the bandages covering V fell as a seastone knife pressed against them.  Before Seto could react, V had leaped to his feet and was pushing the knife straight at Seto's throat.  "You were right, my knives were useful," V said right before he struck.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2009)

_Greize vs. Stettin_

"Wark!" Wilder runs as fast as he can away from Stettin, but the trident wielder could follow him even with the speed boost given by Grieze's beret form.

"Come back, little Ostrich! I just want a drum stick!" 

"THIS GUY'S INSANE!" Greize yelled. 

"Wark!" Wilder agreed. 

The Ostrich ran back to town, Greize believing that they can use the citizens as shields while they run away. 

"Come on, just one bite!" Stettin jumps into the air and tries to stab Wilder, but misses. The failed attack terrifies Greize, to the point where his screams drown out any other sound.

"JUST KEEP RUNNING WILDER!" Greize orders in between his screams. 

"Oooh, a talking hat! I wonder if it feels pain!" Stettin swung his trident, nearly hitting Wilder again. Stettin continued swinging and thrusting his trident, getting closer to hitting Wilder with each try. 

"You're getting annoying, bird!" Stettin jumps into the air and lands in front of Wilder, thrusting his spear.

"CRAP! VICTORIOUS VIKING!" Greize transforms into a large viking hat, complete with horns. Wilder catches the trident in his mouth, and flings Stettin along with the trident on a building. 

"WARK!" Wilder charges after Stettin, and attacks him with a kick.

_The Fishman Crew_

"WHALEY!" Nila jumps off the ship and hugs the adorable whale. "Can we keep him?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

Nolan vs Captain Michael Wallace-
  ?UURRYAA!!!? Wallace gets his harpoon under Nolan?s Anchor and flips him over his shoulder. ?Damn it.? Nolan lands on his feet, turns and swings his anchor at Wallace. ?Not good enough!? Wallace flips, palces his hand on the anchor and sweep kicks Nolan knocking him away. ?Come on boy!? Wallace laughs. ?Damn it.? Nolan wipes his mouth. ?I don?t want to use that on him.? He mumbled to himself. ?Don?t know if I can even use it anymore..?  Nolan  watched wallace examin his anchor. ?Heh, Just a normal anchor huh?? He picked it up easily and looked it over. 

?so.. Why use an anchor?? He turned to Nolan. ?It?s what I had on hand.? Nolan commented. ?But I don?t know if I plan on sticking with it.?  He looked around. ?Kama?s fight?s not going so well for him.? He thought to himself. ?But still, every else seems to be handling their own.. It?s because they all have a weapon they?re used to. This is the firs time I?ve fought with an anchor. Sadly, We don?t have anything I?m used to just sitting around.? He thought to himself. Wallace wasn?t moving, he was waiting for nolan to make the first move. 

?If he?s waiting for me, That might give me an advantage. I just need to find a weapon, Something I?ve got some knowledge of. That Anchor, It?s not giving me an advantage against a guy with experience using his weapon.?  He sighed.  ?But it?s the only thing I got. Better get it back.? Nolan stomped his feet and placed his hands on his knees, taking a runners stance. ?I?ve got power and speed. I can focus on hand to hand for a bit to back him away from my anchor. Should be good enough.?  Nolan jumps into the air and raises his right leg up. 

?Now you?re a hand to hand fighter?? Wallace laughed. ?It?s how I started.? Nolan?s foot dropped down, Wallace didn?t even bother to block. ?I?m stronger then you boy! Haven?t you real-? Nolan?s heel hit the top of the marines head, He was taken down. The force of the impact cracking the street below them. ?What was that?? Nolan asked walking over to his Anchor and picking it up. ?You had leverage, That?s all. Phyiscally, I?ll beat you each time.?  Nolan swung his anchor around on the chain and smashed it down onto Wallaces body once again. 

?I can tell, You underestimated me.? Nolan commented. ?Heh? good?? Wallace pulled himself out of the ground. ?Your strength is good.? He turned to Nolan, the back of his clothes drenched in blood. ?I?ll take you seriously now.? Wallace tossed the harpoon away and flexed his muscles, ripping his shirt. ?Heh.? Nolan tossed the anchor aside. ?I worked hard to get that thing, Then you go and make this a fist fight.?  Nolan takes out a cigarette, places it between his lips and lights it. ?Let?s go.? 

Nolan and Wallace charge at each other. ?HYAH!? Wallace throws a right straight, Nolan turns to the side and avoids the attack, Raising his arm and elbowing wallace?s knocking him off balance. Nolan grips Wallace?s arm and kicks the left side of his neck with his right leg, using the force, Nolan pulls Wallace into the air. He then grabs Wallace?s legs, wraps his own around wallace?s chest and drops the marine into the ground. ?Gotcha.? Wallace?s voice calls out as his legs wrap around Nolan?s neck. He pushes himself off the ground, turns around, grabs one of Nolan?s legs and one of his arms, placing his knee on Nolan?s back.

?Try this on for size!? He and Nolan fall to the ground, causing it to shake and crack. ?GUAH!!? Nolan feels like his spine nearly cracked.  ?dang it.? Using his free arm he punches Wallance?s elbow, it hurts, but Wallace lets go of him. ?Damn it.? The large marine pulls back. ?You don?t play nice do you.?  Nolan leans back and pops his spine into place. ?No, No I don?t.? He then pops his neck and  knuckles. ?It?s a bad habit, cracking your knuckles.? Wallace smirks. ?It?s an old habbit.?

Nolan quickly turns and pushes off the ground increasing his speed. ?W..what!?? Wallace tries to move to counter but his body wont move fast enough. ?Your problem.? Nolan punches forward with his right arm. ?Is your size.? His fist connects with Wallace?s stomach, the marine bends forward and syliva flows free. ?I?m smaller then you, but that gives me manuverability and faster reactions. I don?t have to move a wall of muscle at the speed of light to block a quick punch.? With that, Nolan uppercuts the marines jaw. 

?It?s something you should have learned a long time go. Size doesn?t matter.? As the marines head moved upwards, Nolan cocked his right arm back as far as he could get, adjusting his body to get all his weight in on the punch. ?Don?t hate me for this.? He throws his fist forward, hitting the marine?s chest and sending him into a building, crashing through the wall and knocking down the buidling. ?it?s nothing personal.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2009)

*James vs Captain Connor Stern*

James watches as the bees head straight for him. He draws one of his swords and goes to slice it, _"This'll be a piece of cake,"_ but the blade stops in mid air, "Eh?" Stern laughs, "Oh, you thought they were ordinary bees? I've had them trained to be SUPER BEES!" James sweatdrops, "That's stupid..." he uses his other hand and pushes down on the hilt, eventually forcing the bee to the ground.

"That wasn't too hard," Stern snaps his fingers a few times and a dozen bees head straight for him, "Crap!" he draws another sword and starts to fend them off as best he can, but a few get through and stab him, "Ghah! That hurts a lot more than you would think!" Stern keeps sending more and more bees at him and they slowly continue to break through his defense, "I need more strength...Gorilla Point!" He bulks up massively and grows his fur. He then begins to slice the bees in half but in a slower manner.

James is covered in sting marks and blood drips out of each of them, but all of the bees sent at him are cut down, "Finally...now your finished!" Stern chuckles once again, "Alright, so your finally strong enough to stop them, but they have another secret..." he claps his hands and 20 bees rush at the Red Monkey.

He fends them off like before, but instead of getting stung by the ones that break through his guard, they start to do something different, "Where's the pain?" he says taking down another one. He finally flicks off the few that were on his shoulder, "I don't get it, what's the big, WHAT THE?" he examines his shoulder and sees that it is covered in hardened honey. He tries to move it but can't. He starts cutting and punching at the honey, "Get off my shoulder, I need that!"

"Don't even bother, you'll never be able to break that honey trap," James sighs, "Fine, I'll beat you without that shoulder!" he transforms into Monkey Point and draws his remaining blades, "Bring it on!" Stern claps three times and a massive amount of bees appear as well as one that is clearly larger, "Meet the Queen Bee, she can cover you in 10 times more honey than these average bees can. And you're about to find out, GO!" They all rush at him, and he does a decent job of holding them off, even without use of his shoulder but they just keep breaking through. 

First his legs get completely covered, then his chest, his arms, and then the Queen Bee finally covered his head. The Honey Quickly hardens, leaving him completely trapped, "That was simple, he was hardly worth 50 Million," Stern starts to walk away when he hears a disturbing sound. He turns to look at James, and sees a small hole in his honey trap, "Eh?"

The hole starts to get bigger until his entire head is freed, "What the hell?" James licks his lips, "Your a pretty bad opponent, but this honey tastes great!" he continues to lick himself free, "St-stop him!" The bees attempt to recover him but he eats quicker than they can produce, "Damn it!" James is finally free and cuts down the first few bees, "This stuff could use some sugar though," he says licking his sleeve, "Now, where were we!" he readies all five of his blades.

"Y-You may have beaten the honey, but there's no way you'll survive a full on swarm of all of my bees!" he claps five times and a wall of bees appear, "You, you don't stand a chance! They'll stab you in the eyes, they'll fly down your throat and choke you to death, there's no way you can win!" James stabs the two swords he's holding in his hands into the ground, "Well, it's been a while," he lowers his goggles from his foreheads to over his eyes, "But I guess I'll do it," he raises his mask over his mouth and nose, "Bring it!" 

He orders them all to attack. The swarm charges forward and James jumps right in it. Stern watches, nervously, from the outside, "Monkey Barrage!" he hears a mass slicing, "Monkey Slicer!" more slicing, "Forest Cannon!" a red beam shoots from inside the swarm and Stern steps back a few steps as dead bees drop to the floor, "That worked pretty well...FOREST CANNON!" He continues the attack for a while until the blasting stops.

"He...he must be dead! Yes! I'VE W-!" he looks down and sees a blade sticking out of the giant swarm and in his chest, "H-How..." all of the bees drop to the floor, and James stands, covered in tiny stings with blood dripping all over, "You...you put your goggles on to protect your eyes...and the mask to protect your throat...smart move..." he falls to the ground, "Nope," he sheaths his blade, lowers his mask, and returns his goggles to his forehead, "I used to always put my goggles on and mask up when I had to get serious, I don't know what your talking about."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

Anax Vs  Captain Halvel-
  have fanfic

  ?Do not hate me for what I am about to do.? Halvel comments, standing behind Anax. ?Spartatatata! Only if you don?t hate me for ripping out your spine and using it as a tootpick!? He turns quickly and staps forward with his sword, Halvel flips effortlessly over the blade and slashed with his katana, Anax blocks with his shield and stabs forward again. Halvel leans to the left, Anax stabs again, Halvel moves to the right, Again again again! Halvel avoids the attacks with little effort on his part. 

?GOOD!? Anax laughs, this was fun for him. ?But stop avoing so  much! It?s no fun if no blood is drawn!? He laughs. ?I pity the people who raised a man like you.? Halvel sighed and knocked Anax?s sword away with his katana. ?Ah?? Anax watches his blade stick into the ground behind him. CLANG! Halvel?s katana clashes with Anax?s shield. ?Hahaha, There we go!? Anax cheers, Halvel swings again, He blocks with his shield.  CLANG! CLANG! CLANG! The two continue to go at it, Anax blocks the sword strikes with his shield, waiting for the right moment. 

?Now!? He knocks away Halvel?s next attack, throwing the marine off balance. ?TAKE THIS!? He drew his spear and stabbed forward. ?Fool.? Halvel?s blade quickly crashes down and takes Anax?s spear with it. ?Damn-? WHAM! Halvel kicked Anax while he was open and knocked him away.  ?GOOF!!? Anax slid across the ground, losing his shield and spear. ?Hehe.. Pretty good.? He stands up and notices his sword next to him. ?But I?ve got a blade again!? He laughed and pulled the sword from the ground. 

  He tightens his grip on the blade and charges forward. ?HYAAAAH!!!!? Anax raises his arm into the air. ?Your love for battle clouds your judgement.? Anax freezes in his tracks. ?G?guh?? His arms start to shake. ?You should know your own weaknesses.? Halvel stands behind Anax and slowly sheaths his sword, when the guard hits the scabbard Anax?s chest gushes out blood.  ?A beast, Should be put down like a beast.? Halvel comments, starting to walk away as Anax sleeps in a puddle of his own blood. ?That? wasn?t bad?? 

  Anax slowly pulls himself up. ?Amazing.? Halvel speaks in an unimpressed tone. ?Your beast like nature refuses to let you fall even with such wounds.?  He sighed and drew his blade once more. ?Don?t underestimate the heir to the throne of Spatania!? He sheaths his sword, grabs his spear and shield, Then grips his spear in both hands and holds it high. ?MIGHT OF ZUES!?  he end of the spear is slammed into the ground. A large cracking sound could be heard as it shatters the pavement. ?What!?? Halvel steps back as a wave of earth begins to form. ?Such strength?? The shockwave dies out eventually as Halvel jumps away form the attack.

?Flames of Apallo!? He spins his spear around till it bursts into flames. ?Wave of posiedon!? He tosses his shield onto the ground and begins surfing towards Navel. ?TO END IT! WRATH OF ARES!?  He screams out in joy. ?Just what the hell is he doing?? Halvel sighed. ?A beast to the end.? He spins his Katana and prepares for Anax?s attack. ?DIE!? Anax kicks off his Shield, It flies towards Halvel. ?Annoying.?  He steps to the side and avoids the attack. ?Hmm? Where did he go?? Naval looks up, Anax?s body seems to be blocking out the sun. ?SPARTATATATA!!!? He laughs as he falls to the ground. 

  ?Move!? Halvel jumps the side, Anax crashes into the ground sending out a shockwave that rips up the street once again. Halvel jumps over the debri and notices the crater Anax has created, the cetner where his spear crashed remaining on fire. ?You did well to avoid!? Anax laughed. ?BUT? I?LL HAVE YOUR HEAD!?  he charges towards Halvel. ?He?s thrown away logic and reason.. even defense. For what?? The captain wonders, Anax slashes with his sword then stabs forward with his spear. ?His power and speed are much greater then before? How could he change so drastically in a few moments!?? 

?IT?S OVER CAPTAIN! YOU?VE LOST!? Anax screams. ?What does he mean?? Halvel suddenly finds himself unable to move back any further.  ?What!?? He turns around, A building? ?I see? Even though he is a beast.. he noticed what I did not.? Halvel turned back. ?I can not defend myself anymore.? With those words, A spear and a sword come crashing down on Halvels world. Finally a swift kick to his chest, sending him through the building and into another. The process continiues until he?s crashed into a building a block away. ?Spartatatata! Come back and see me again sometime captain! I need to repay you further for these wounds!?


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 9, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline
*
Fire looked around the marine ship at the blood and gore everywhere. It has been a while since she got to relieve some stress. 

"Soo we just gonna wait here for the boat to explode?" she asked
"Tetra next test you gotta run back to the boat"

He jumped into the air and a loud groan came from Tetra

"I'm gone good luck" Fire said ans whistled loudly

Rain swooped down from the sky and Fire grabbed her foot and the great hawk flew off. Tetra realized the other pirate ship had slowed and was turning back to fight the lone marine ship. She climbed to the top of the main mast, 

"Hmm if I can do it on water I can try it on the air I guess"
"Most I ever got is 5 steps"

There was a loud explosion and she jumped, she did it one springing into the air. She cover some distance she did it again and she was almost there.

"One more" Tetra said

She did it one more time and landed on the deck of the Pirate ship

"_She's a marine_"
"No i'm not" 
"I am with the crew that saved you" she said putting her hands up

Someone was drawing a sword when Fire dropped out of the sky and landed on the sword hilt slamming it back into it's sheath and flipped backward her foot connecting with the man's jaw. She drew her knives when Marc landed on the deck.

"What the fuck is happening here" Marc said
"You fuckers wanna fight too?"
"Noo noo" a man said with a haughty voice
"My stupid man here" he said motioning with his ringed fingers
"He's a bit slow he thought she was a marine"
"You're the Black Sword Pirates, unless i missed my guess of your roger" 
"My name is Jules Tenor, Captain of the 10 ring pirates" he said with a bow
"What ever, I don't give a darn" 
"Lets get out of here" he said motioning to the girls
"Wait I have a proposition for you"

Before Marc could answer

"A treasure map was stolen from us"
"If you helped us get it back we'd split the treasure with you"
"I don't give a darn about treasure" Marc said
"The marines stole it" 

Marc stopped in his tracks

"What marines?"
"A floating marine fortress two days north intercepted us and raided the ship"
"We managed to escape but they have the map"
"What do you say to helping your fellow pirates out?" Jules said with a smile


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2009)

Eve Vs Captain Port-

?Even if your body is stone I will break through it.? Eve commented, spinning her spear around. ?You are weak, You will not break this stone covering, you wi-? ?TRIAL OF BODY!? Eve thrust her spear forward and stabbed it into Port?s body. ?I see.? He gripped the tip of the spear and pulled it from his chest. ?You do not like to talk.? He nodded. ?Then I shall remain as silent as a statue.? He let go of the spear. ?My silence shall remain unbroken, My words shall cease to flow and-?? Trial of Mind!? Eve slashes down forming an X then quickly slashing again forming a + in Port?s stone skin. ?Ah. It seems I was carried away again.? He comments. 

?Even that didn?t work.? Eve thought to herself. ?How am I going to beat a man made of stone.?  Port slowly stood up, the wounds didn?t seem to close. Eve noticed this first. ?The wounds, Didn?t heal. Is it due to him being stone? Or is it because he chose to not let them heal. I?ll have to test this out further.? She stabs her spear into the ground. ?Oh, What is it your planning?? Port asked. ?I?m taking advantage of your obvious weakness.? She commented. ?Being made of stone helps with your defense correct.? She asked him.

?This much is obvious.? Port responds. ?Then.? Eve closes her eyes for a brief moment and grips the spear. ?Hmm? What?s this sensation..? Port muses, Eve?s eyes quickly shoot open, A large eye appears to form behind her. ?I..Illusion!?? Port steps back, Eve rips her spear from the ground and charges forward. ?Trial of Soul!?  Right shoulder, Stabbed, Left shoulder, Stabbed, Right lung, Left lung stomach! Eve finishes the attacks and pulls her spear back. None of them heal but there is also no blood flowing from them. ?Just how is this possible?.? Eve thinks to herself. 

  ?Ah. I see. You haven?t noticed.? The rock layer of Port?s skin crumbles and he reveals himself to be much smaller then before. ?There was six inches of rock on my body. You barely stabbed through that.? The wounds from Eve?s spear were there, however  they were shallow to the point of non-existent.  ?You understand now. The impossible task that you have been given. The task to cut through my rock skin, It is-?  He was cut off as Eve appeared behind him. ?Ooh?? He turned around. ?You haven?t realized the error of your ways yet. ?No.? Eve raises her sheathed sword and smashes it into Port?s stomach. 

  With this, Blood explodes from his body in a * formation. ?G..guah?? He drops to his knees. ?W..when?. did you?? blood drips from his mouth. ?You talk too much.? Eve looks down at him. ?I cut you four times before I was behind you. You didn?t notice as your senses are like a rocks. Any other opponent would have been able to stop me. But you were unlucky to be a rock.? She slowly unsheathed her blade. ?This fight, Is over.? Port grinned. ?Do not assume things. Women.?  A spike shoots up from the ground, Eve backs away as quickly as she could, the slips through her chest and cuts her bikini off. 

  ?You avoided. Quite skilled.? He looked up and noticed Eve no longer having a top on. ?SUCH INDECENCY!!!? he screams as blood gushes out of his nose. ?You? Are the pervert who did this.? A black fire burns behind Eve. ?Only Jason? Is allowed to see me in such a state?.? She holds up her sword.* ?EH!? JASON?S SEEN YOU NAKED!?? *Nolan, Kama and James all shout. ?Ah? Whose Jason?? Anax blinks.  ?I will not forgive you.? Eve charges forward. 

?Fool.? Port raises his hand and fires four spears of stone towards Eve, She jumps over the first one as it crashed into the ground. Ducks under the second one as it rips through a building. Steps aside the third one and it crashes into the ground and spins around the fourth as it flies into the air. ?I?LL NEVER FORGIVE YOU!? She spins and slashes down Port?s abdoman. ?G?guah?? more blood sprays out. Eve then draws her spear and smashes the top of his head into the ground. 

  Finally, She spins both weapons and slashes his back five times. Before sheathing them and putting on her spare bikini top. ?I?ll erase the image from your eyes.? With that, she begins beating on the back of his head until her anger subsides.* ?Ah? yes? erasing the image now!!!?* Kama and Nolan shout. ?Eh? What image?? James blinks, He hadn?t actually seen what happened, he was just amazed that Jason saw her naked.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 9, 2009)

...You're kidding. Kole, please tell me you're kidding. I can't even make fun of Chuck for that. Ryan said, stunned he had such a good piece of information he could hold over Chuck's head forever.
It's true. The slave we were supposed to save at Shabondy was actually a dummy stuffed with explosives. Steel knew this and saved us for some reason. Kole recapped.
Ha! Chuck you're such an idiot! You can see heat! How could you not know it wasn't a human!?
It was a bad day for him. Give him a break. I mean after he beat-up Steel and saved me, he did have a headache.
Awwww. Poor Chuck. You had a headache. Ryan mocked.
Kole you idiot! Chuck screamed. He smashed the coffee table Jerry had his feet on.
Calm down Chuck. It's no big deal, Jerry said to his friend.
What's the matter? You can't take it? You that weak minded, Chuck?
I'm real sick of you Ryan. Chuck said as he walked over to where Ryan was sitting, Why don't we settle this? We're elite. The odds of us getting fired are pretty slim. We're not exactly expendable. Chuck was now standing over Ryan. He was pissed.
You're delusional, Ryan said. Chuck reached down, grabbed Ryan's collar and lifted him out of his seat, Get your hands off me! Ryan yelled as he slapped Chuck's hands down, Fine, you got it!
Hey! Don't do anything stupid! You'll destroy this place! Jerry grabbed his weapon and was about to rush over to the two but there was an arm of a female was in front of his chest.
*Knock it off fools.* Neither Chuck nor Ryan recognized her and figured she was some petty member whose ego was too inflated.
Make us!
*As you wish.* She calmly walked over to the two then hit both of them in the face as hard as she could. They were both sent flying, *I've seen stronger idiots then you two come and go. You two are both the newest elites, I'll get rid of you in a second. By the way. I don't think we've met. I'm Felicia Raven, second in command. Good to meet you.*


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 10, 2009)

*The Great Bridge*

Tsubaki picked up her staff off the ground and was walking over to help Karl where she heard a roar of anger and the sound of snapping.

"Shit I should have killed her" She said as she spun around

Serena stood up as teh vines ripped and popped as she put pressure on them

"You have drawn so much blood from me and I am yet to see a drop from you" She said trying to stay calm
"I WILL FUCKING BLEED YOU DRY YOU LITTLE BITCH" Serena said as she exploded in anger.

Tsubaki readied herself she made the tips of the staff pointed. Serena burst forward with incredible speed Tsubaki had her bark skin up faster then she could get hit. She flew through the air from the force of the attack, her face felt wet and warm. She put her hand up to her face and brought it away with blood

"WHAT THE FUCK YOU SHOULD BE DEAD" Serena screamed as she aimed at Tsubaki

*BOOF*

Claws shot forward and one implanted itself into her shoulder and the other her arm. She screamed in pain, this was the first time in her life something pierced her skin. She screamed and tears began to roll down her face. She knew the bark skin absorbed most of the shock and only the heads of the spikes were stuck in her.

"Calm down, don't panic" she thought he mind racing
"I'll be fine I just need to get rid of this crazy bitch"

She pushed herself off the ground and was trying to get to her feet but Serena walked over and started to kick her in her ribs. she writhed on the snowy ground in pain. She noticed a few seeds on the ground and grabbed them. Serena picked her up by the frong of her jacket. 

"You are nothing" Serena
"A weak little girl"
"You should have killed me when you had the chance" Srena said with a smile

Tsubaki jammed the seeds into her mouth and down her throat and used her power on the seeds. Serena threw her and she couldn't maintain contact.

"You sneaky little bitch" Serena screamed

She ran over to Tsubaki and continued pounding away at her. She slowed down. Tsubaki pushed herself to her feet and grabbed Serena's head in her hands. She was breathing hard, Serena slapped her hands away and kicked Tsubaki and sent her tumbling through the snow. Serena dropped to her knees

"What the fuck is happening to me" She said in a tired voice
"I feel so weak"

A vine shot out her nose and another out her mouth. Tsubaki stood up

"Leech vine bitch" Tsubaki said weakly
"Your body nourished it and it grew much faster than it should have"
"You will lay there and suffer before it rips to to shreds from the inside out" Tsubaki said spitting on the ground. 

"I wish the sun would come out" Tsubaki said as she took a few steps and collapsed onto the snow herself


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 10, 2009)

"Lovely day isn't it, Annie and Jessie?"

The gunslinger turns and regards Anglora with a look of annoyance, "Oh I'm having a lovely day..." 

Annie nods her head at the snoring Jessie who she carries over her shoulder, "Her not so much - well at least when she wakes up it won't be lovely." 

"Poor girl looks absolutely out of it," Anglora remarks, looking at Jessie.  

"She just can't handle her liquor is all," Annie responds, "She thinks its the end of the world just cause that dragon boy left without saying goodbye to her. I told her she can do much better then him but she won't listen....it must be a Dragon fetish!"  

"Oh too be young and in love!" Anglora remarks with a chuckle. 

"Yeah makes me want to vomit!" Annie retorts. 

They walk along back to the ship. Annie notices a tavern off to the side and through the window can see some Marines at a table, enjoying some drinks. Annie nods with a smile, "Here take Jessie for a sec willya," she tells Anglora handing her the Shipwright girl. She walks towards the bar, loading her guns. 

"I need to get my bounty back up," she mutters, entering the bar. Suddenly gunshots ring out and people scream. A table and chair fly out the front window followed by two Marines who land on their heads. 

Annie walks back out the bar and holsters her revolver and shrgus at Anglora. "Everyone's doing it anyway. The trick is to leave them alive so they'll report ya!"

"Oh I know. I used to be one of them," Anglora replies with a wry smile.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2009)

with the Little tree pirates-

They all gathered back together, Kama sighing at the fact that they had to go all out and they didn't even fight Commodores. "Alright, Now we should go back to the plan. Considering we got all the captains out of the way... But still." He held his stomach, the pain was sharp.. That attack was scary, if he hadn't taken advantage of his opponents cockiness... "Anyway.. the commodores wont be such pushovers." Haha that was funny, pushovers.. "We should be careful." 

Kama snapped his fingers as he noticed James wasn't paying even the slightest amount of attention. "Eh? what?" He blinked. "Stick-To-The-Plan." Kama signed. "Right right." James nodded. "Heh." Anax looked down at his chest. "So, The commodores are even stronger? I'm looking forward to it!" he laughed. "Idiot." Eve shook her head. "I'll never forgive that captain." She gripped her spear and was about to walk off to pound his head into the ground some more. 

"HE'S ALREADY BEEN BEATEN TO A PULP!!" Kama shouts, trying to hold her back. "D..damn... my stomach..." He can't compete with eve's strength in his current state. "Oh? Not satisfied yet. Then allow us to help you Pirates." Eve stops, The Little tree pirates all look up onto a building top. There stands three men, One wearing a marine suit made of metal and a cape with Justice on the back. He has long flowing blond hair and a metal hate. "My name is Commodore Goodwell." He spoke. 

The next man was large, he had a scar running down his chest to his waist and wore a cape with blue pants and sands. "I'm Commodore Drake. You're captains brother was under my nephew i believe. Though, He's brought shame to our family." Drake had a large katana strapped to his back. The third man was rather short, thin and didn't seem like he fit in with the other two. His hair was dark brown, buzz cut. 

"Damn it... They're all here..." Kama looked into the Alley, Sel was staring at the commodores in shock. "Shit.. he's still here." Kama turned back to see Eve's body ignite in flames. "WAAAH~~~ HOT!~~~" He lets go. "Do not. Touch me. Again." Eve turned to him, her eyes now miniature suns. "Y..yes ma'am... Forgive my rudeness..." Kama bowed down. FWOOSH! The three commodores jump to the ground and land softly, even the man wearing the metal suit lands quit as could be. 

"Just.. what are these guys..." Nolan takes a step back. "That heavy.. and they land without even kicking up dust?" Anax just grinned. "This'll be a good fight." Ignoring the blood still flowing from his chest. "Damn it. RETREAT!" Kama shouts. "HEH LIKE HELL!!" James and Anax charge forward. "I'll handle them." Drake steps forward and draws his blade. "Monk-" BOOOM!!! Drakes blade cracks the ground as it lands between Anax and James. 

"W..whoa..." James blinks. "Ah.. I missed." Drake blinks. "Shame." With that, he lets go of the blade turns his body, grabs ahold of the blade once more and spins a full circle. Cutting into James and Anax. "JAMES! OTHER GUY I DON'T REALLY CARE ABOUT!" kama shouts. "Dam-" He gets up and tries to get to them only to be stopped by the short man. "You are not going any where." The man spoke. "I am commodore Richards" 

"S..shit.." Richards pulled back his fist. "This.. is gonna hurt..." Kama thought as the fist connected. BOOM! the shock went through his body and he found himself being caught by Nolan. "t...this guy... too strong..." Kama comments. "Yeah, Wrap your chain around the others, I'll take em to the ship." Kama nodded and quickly tossed two chains around James and Anax, Nolan pulled back before Drake could finish them off. 

"It's just you and me women." Goodwell smirked. "I'll end your-" A chain wrapped around her stomach and she was pulled back. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING WORM!?" Eve screamed. Nolan was holding James, Anax, Kama and Sel on his back while Eve was flying through the air. "Getting us the hell out of here." Nolan commented. The commodores quickly gave chase however. "These guys... Are too strong." 

"Angels Glare! and Angels Mist!" Two bombs are shot off, the first blinds the commodores and the second creates a mist to block them from seeing where the LTP will have gone. "Honestly... you guys are so much trouble." Belle sighed. "Good to see you too." Kama mumbled.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Jul 10, 2009)

The small schooner veered to the left to avoid another volley of cannon fire. ?Looks like their still following us!? Charles noted as he spun the helm around. For the last two hours they had been chased across the Grand Line by a Marine frigate. The only up side was that it was only one. They escape, however, may soon be at hand ? up ahead, Jacob spotted a collection of small atolls, little more then pant and mangrove covered rocks. The whole area seemed to be part of a large lagoon ? the remnants of what might have once been an island.

?Head in there!? Jacob ordered as they dodged another cannon ball. The frigates draft should prevent it from following, and hopefully the marines would decide they weren?t worth the trouble. 

Sure enough, when they enter the lagoon, the Frigate veered left to head around it. As they steered through the islands, Jacob kept an eye out for a hiding spot ? an alcove, a bay, anything. After a few minutes, he saw what he was looking for ? a narrow opening an otherwise imposing rock face. ?In there!? Inside was a small bay, with a thin strip of beach leading to a couple of caves. They moored the ship and finally collapsed. ?Well, that was interesting.? Jacob turned to the newest arrival. ?You my friend, have a lot of explaining to do.?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2009)

_Candor Island_

Zavin looked behind him. Cass and the other Monarchs were chasing after him, firing wild shots at him in an effort to take him down. "They're persistent..." He ran towards an intersection, jumping over a carriage and continuing his escape. 

_Greize vs. Stettin_

Stettin stood up, coughing blood from Wilder's kick."A kicking Ostrich? How un-" Wilder attacked again, kicking Stettin over and over, until Wilder blasted him with a beam from his mouth.

Stettin stood up from the debris, enraged. "Freakish Bird!" Stettin charged, aiming his trident at Wilder.

"Wilder! Let's get out of here, now!" Greize ordered, but his Ostrich did not notice him.

"Wark! Wark wark wark, wark wark wark wark wark! Wark wark wark, wark wark, WARK!"

"How the hell can you drop him from the sky!? You can't even fly!"

"Wark."

Greize sighed. "No need for swearing." 

Wilder warked again, and charged towards Stettin. The trident wilder thrusted his spear, while Wilder spread his wings widely, intent on hitting Stettin with them. Stettin's trident hits first, lodging into Wilder's chest.

"Hah! Time for some chicken barbeque!" Stettin swung his trident wildly, slamming Greize on the walls of the buildings.


_Windy Dirge_

Ruru stands up from the crater in the ship, having just awakened. "That man is terrifying." He looked out to the city and saw a trail of destruction where the Knight Zavin ran through, closely followed by Cass. Other crewmen where already on deck repairing the mess "Lord Matyr!" Ruru called up to the crow's throne. 

Matyr took a peek outside the safety of the throne, and saw that Zavin was gone.

"Oh, thank Oda he's gone." Matyr said. 

"He took Lord Sogar."

"Tough luck. But at least we're safe."  Matyr replied apathetically. 

"No, you are not." Matyr lookd up behind him and saw Cecilia, Sogar's maid. Her clothes were tattered and she had a bruise where Zavin hit him, but she was otherwise fine. "I am bound by honor to protect my lord. Your captain took it upon himself to protect him, and if you will not help..." Cecilia held up one of her maces.

"RURU! AFTER THAT BASTARD!" Matyr yelled, scared.

From the waters a ladder rose up, and was used by Yumi to climb back on board. "You guys do that. I'll go find Rek and the gaijin." 

Matyr looked to Yumi, hopeful. It would be much safer for him if he went to look for them. "I'll do it! Those two are probably having tea."

"And if they're not?"

Matyr began to think again. If they still didn't have their tea...

"Damn it all." 

With that, Matyr, Cecilia and Ruru went off to follow the others, while Yumi went to look for Rek and Jun.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 10, 2009)

With Shin and M.J.

The two were making their way back to the Infinite, they could've sworn they heard gunshots in the distance but apparantly it wasn't aimed at them and so just ignored it. Well Shin actually wanted to investigate it but in his exhausted state he couldn't really bring himself to limping himself all the way trough this neighborhood looking for some random gunner.

And the two just headed back to the Infinite, where on deck Alph was working on Escar.His trusty workshop/snail Zoan.

Mary headed down to continue working, while Shin just sat near Alph.Shin always found the gizmos Alph made interesting, though more in a toy like manner since he rarely understood how they worked.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 10, 2009)

*With the Unnamed Crew*
Annie, Jessie and Anglora continued to make their way towards the *Infinite Justice* as a more larger group of marines approached from the rear. Anglora was now the one who held the drunk shipwright on her back. 

"Speaking of dragon fetishes, where did Tatsu go anyway?" Anglora said as they continued to move.

Annie spun around with amazing speed and drew her revolvers with the blink of an eye, firing at some of the pursuing marines. "Ya know, none of us really knows. He left without really saying much. Knowing Tatsu though, to make him leave the crew temporarily, it's something important." Annie remarked as she turned make around to continue running.

Sparks gathered on Anglora's hand and she spun around and fired a firecracker like attack at the marines. It exploded on contact in the shape of a lily. *"Hibana no lily!"* Anglora exclaimed.

"I see. I hope Tatsu-san is alright in that case. Going out alone in the grandline is not something you want to do or the safest thing to do." Anglora said as the ladies continued on.

*Great Blizzard Gaol*
A lone guard approached Chief Warden Lolly's room and burst through the door looking as if he's having an anxiety attack. Lolly was having his private time. Music was playing and Lolly was doing the tango with a hair monkey that he created with his devil fruit abilities. 

"Uh, Chief Warden Lolly.....?" The guard said with a look of bewilderment on his face. Lolly turned around with a look of surprise on his face. The music immediately stopped and the hair monkey retracted back into his body.

"I was practicing a new battle tactic of course...." Lolly said quickly, a guilty conscience indeed. 

"Ok sir. But their is more urgent news. Darver Grenguo is breaking out of his bonds!!!!! I thought he was a devil fruit user sir!!!" 

Lolly eyes nearly popped out of his head. "WHAT? I THOUGHT HE WAS TOO!!" Lolly roared. "WHAT IS THE CURRENT SITUATION?"

"Well, he's broken out of his bonds and attempting to escape. The chief guards and vice chief are now attempting to stop him, but I don't think they can hold this man." The guard said.

"They won't be able to hold him. Not Darver. I'll go handle this." Lolly said bursting out of the room. 

Lolly immediately spotted Darver, the four chief guards and vice chief lay on the ground defeated. "Well Darver, isn't this in violation of our deal?" Lolly said with a raised brow.

Darver turned around to face the Chief Warden, placing his dangerous gaze upon him. "I said I would allow you to capture me and contain me in exchange for that information. I never said I wouldn't break out." Darver spoke.

"We'll settle this then." Lolly said as his hair began to grow.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2009)

With the LTP-

Thanks to Belle they were able to get to their ship safely. "Urgh..." Belle pulls back on a bandage. "That hurts!" Kama shouts. "You're the idiot who got hurt!" Belle shouts. "Honestly... I let you guys go off on your own and all of you get in trouble with the marines." She tightens the bandage even more. "AND WHAT'S WITH THE KID!?" she yells as she points at Sel. "I'M NOT A KID!" Sel screams. "I'M 14!!!" Belle blinks. "Then why are you so short?" She asked. "LOTS OF 14 YR OLDS ARE SHORT!!!" Sel grumbles. 

"Whatever." Belle moves onto Eve, She'd patched up James' already. He resembled a mummy with how much was bandages were wrapped around him. "MMPH!!" he shouts. "I'm glad i bandaged his mouth too." Belle chuckled. Anax was the second worst, She got him after James and now she's bandaging Eve's stomach. "You didn't get hurt as bad as the rest of these idiots." Belle smirked. "My pride is damaged more then my body." Eve's face was red. 

"Hows Bolt doing." Kama asked. "He's still got a fever and i don't see him waking up any time soon." she sighed. "I see..." Kama looked down with a sad look. "Then what will we do with the kid." Nolan pointed at Sel. "NOT A KID!!!" Sel shouts. "And... You... you have to help me... i want to go home..."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 10, 2009)

*Somewhere on The Grand Line, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"What do you say to helping your fellow pirates out?" Jules said with a smile. "Yeah fuck you guys, however, that floating marine fortress does sound expensive and valuable" Marc said thinking out loud. "Lets go wreck that shit" Marc said to Tetra and Fire. "Oh hell yes" Fire said pumping her fist into the air, "some real action at last." "I guess if you want to" Tetra said looking at Marc. "Then its settled, we will lead you to the base, we will invade and steal the map and we will split the cut 50/50" Jules said clapping his ringed hands together. Marc nodded in agreement before looking around for *The Black Sword.* Marc quickly looked at the distance between his ship and the one they were on now. "Well Tetra I hope you have been working on that six step, you are going to need it" Marc said laughing as he jumped away from the boat. Fire chuckled and whistled loudly, Rain appeared and Fire jumped and grabbed the great birds legs soaring towards *The Black Sword.* "Every blasted time" Tetra muttered to herself annoyed. "You need help little Missy?" Jules asked as Tetra looked from the ship to *The Black Sword* continuously. Tetra suddenly broke into a sprint towards the side of the deck. "Rociada" she cried when she neared the edge blurring. Tetra disappeared and reappeared at sea level, "1" she said kicking off of the water and towards the ship. "2, 3, 4," she said running on the water counting each step. "This is my limit" she cried as she took her last step and made a desperate leap for *The Black Sword*. She fell short and tumbled towards the water, however before she could fall in she felt the effect's of Marc's gravity. However instead of raising to the ship she simply floated in the air. She looked to her left and saw Marc lying down in mid air. Tetra and Marc were in Marc's zero gravity sphere. "You know what your fucking problem is" Marc said issuing a cloud of smoke through his nostrils. "You always think your old limit is still your current limit." "I will not save you if you fall in" Marc said calmly, "you must take that sixth step and save yourself" Marc explained. "Now go" Marc said removing the effects from Tetra. Tetra plummeted towards the water, FOCUS! she screamed in her mind. Her foot made contact with the surface of the ocean and she pushed off racing towards *The Black Sword*. Marc smiled and stretched out his hand as Tetra neared him. Tetra grabbed it dragging both of them to the ship.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 10, 2009)

Felicia Raven as in second in command Felicia Raven?
*Yes. Who did you think? I'm here because I got a call from a pirate. He said he was going to hire all three of you. Not that I need to report my buisness to you or anything.* She began to walk out of the room, *Oh, I'll pretend I didn't see anything.*
What's with today? All three of the elites here and then her?
And then all of us on a mission together. It must be fate.
-Back with Troll-
Ha ha! I've rigged your ship with enough explosives to make the whole thing explode! Troll yelled at Commodore Lillian Drake. They were all on Troll's ship. Drake's ship was at a safe distance away, And now I'm going to light this very long fuse and see what happens. He lighted it. It took a long time, but the fuse ended and there was a missive explosion, Hahahahahaha!! Pretty!
As Your superior, I'm taking over this ship until I get a new one at base.
Go right ahead!


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 10, 2009)

*Great Blizzard Gaol*
Darver Grenguo stands frozen in a block of ice at the Great Blizzard Gaol. Chief Warden Lolly stands not too far from him breathing heavily. Blood covers his face and some of his pure white fur. An army of guards armed with cannons which held water cannonballs surrounded the perimeter. Prisoners in their cells upon the mountains strain their necks to see just what had happened. 

"That man is a demon. If it wasn't for the water cannons, he would've destroyed all of us!" Lolly proclaimed. "Excellent job staff of The Great Blizzard Gaol!" Lolly said, raising his arm in a victorious way. All of the prison guards began to cheer loudly while the prisoners booed. 

Suddenly, a world government agent wearing a black coat, black top hat, and black shades walked towards Chief Warden Lolly. He held a serious look on his face.

Chief Warden Lolly of the Blizzard Gaol, it is of request of the Gorousei of the World Government-the highest authority of the world- that we are to take Darver Grenguo into *our* custody. Your prison has been seen as too weak to hold such a man of this stature." The man said sternly.

Lolly had an assaulted look upon his face. "What do you mean we aren't strong enough to hold him? We just took the bastard down!" Lolly explained.

The agent retained his stern look. "It took every force your prison has to defeat him. He's in our custody as of now." The agent said.

"So where are you taking him then? Impel Down?" Lolly said with a hint of sarcasm.

"No." The agent said as he turned around and began to walk away.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 10, 2009)

_*With Tatsu*_

The giant dragon stares down at Lt. Roy, who's eyes have shot up wide. He roars as he slams his massive claw down. Roy extends his arms out and takes the attack head on. He manages to hold the claw off for a moment but is quickly overpowered and sent flying backwards. The fodder all rush at Tatsu but he swings his tail, slashes down with his claw, and shoots off a few blasts of fire and makes quick work of most of them.

The Lt gets back up and charges forward but is quickly smacked down by his massive tail. He tries to get back to his feet but before he can the giant claw slams into him and knocks him to the bottom floor of the ship. Tatsu pushes off the boat hard, crushing the deck, and then fires a, "Dragon Cross!" setting the ship ablaze and allowing him to move onto the final one.

He lands on the ship, expecting to be attacked by fodder, but there is only one man there, "I'm Captain Zai. You look kind of disappointed beast, yea it's only me. None of my men can handle what two Marine ships cannot, so I decided I'd take you by myself," he cracks his knuckles, "We've really gota' be making a delivery to the Knight's base so I need to end this," he rips off his captain's jacket leaving him shirtless.

"I've already destroyed that entire base, so even if you do get past me you won't have much to do but turn around, and that'll be difficult with this giant hole in your deck," before Zai can even ask about "What Hole," Tatsu slams his foot down and creates a giant hole in the wooden floor, "Well your actually saving me time. Seeing how for that little act of yours I'd be sent after you sooner of later, your just making your capture sooner rather than later."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2009)

With the Nonki-

A few hours after the Little tree pirates wrecked the town. Well, The Marines were blaming them for the damage. "It's good to see you here Lt.Commander Rodgers." Commodore Drake addressed Joseph. "Ah. and you are?" Joseph blinked. "I am Commodore Drake. I believe you knew my nephew Alexander." BOOOOM!!!! "Sorry, I'm good now." Joseph let's out a huff as the sky goes black from cannon explosions. "I see. You do remember him well." Drake nodded. "Well then. Come with me and i shall show you the damage your brother has caused us." 

Joseph sighed. "Not again jason..." He slapped his forehead. "Though it seems the first mate, the musician and the captain were not here this time." Commodore goodwell spoke. "We would have liked to capture them all at once." The short commodore Richards looks at Drake and Goodwell then shakes his head. "You didn't hear? he was on deathbird island that Jason. He took out the entire CP3 unit with two men."  Joseph's eyes widened. "He.. took down CP3!?" The commodore nodded. "That appears to be the story. for what we do not know." 

Joseph just sighed. "Damn it Jason... But oh well.. You will make me even more famous when i capture you!" He had a look of hope in his eyes. "HE'S YOUR BROTHER!" Hana shouted. "He's a pirate, Pirates need to be put down." Joseph commented. "I'm glad you feel that way. you share our views, I would be glad to see you become a commodore young rodgers. Now come with us, The damage to the auction was terrible." Joseph blinked. "Eh? Auction?"

A few moments later they arrived at the Scene. The entire building was destroyed and people were being led out so that they could seek medical attention. "four hundred, ninety seven. The total number of marines that were injured thanks to your brother's crew. three hundred seventy five. The number of Civilians that were injured in our attempts to stop them." Drake shook his head. "so... what kinda auction was this?" Joseph kicked a chunk of the rubble. "old stuff or furniture stuff?" 

Drake blinked. "Please do not kick the evidence."  Joseph looked down at the rubble. "Ah. Sorry." He slowly backed away. "Idiot..." Hana facepalmed. She was saddened she had to stick by Joseph in these kinds of situations and envyed the others that they got to help the towns people.. If eric were here this would be his job. "But that bastard left with the only sanity that remained on this ship." she grumbled. "Humans." Drake spoke finally. "Huh?" Joseph blinked. 

"Humans what?" He asked again. "The auction. Don't play dumb rodgers you asked what the auction was and i responded, Humans. It was a slave trading business. The nobles here are quite intent on keeping their slaves and as marines we are here to provide a service that sees that their safety is guarinteed as pirates enjoy coming to these waters." Drake stepped forward. "You understand, right? You who shares our valu-" Drake was cut off by Joseph's fist pounding into his jaw. 

"HOW CAN YOU ALLOW PEOPLE TO BE TREATED LIKE THAT!?" He screams as Drake falls to the ground. "SUBDUE HIM!" Drake screams, Richards and Goodwell go to grab him. "CANNON EXPE-""SLICING KNEE!" before Joseph could fire Hana kneed his stomach. "G..guh...." He slumped over and she caught him. "Forgive him." Hana forced. "He... He's been under a lot of pressure lately." She bowed to Drake. "H..hana... why'd yo-" She put her hand over his mouth.

"Shut up, you just hit a commodore, if you went any further you would sentenced for treason!" Joseph looked up at her and sighed. "I... i know..." She smiled at Drake. "Please, Do not hold this against him." Drake rubbed his chin and nodded. "Yes, I could understand his stress. Very well, I will not report this action. But be warned, Do not act against the government in such a way again." He spoke to Joseph, The Lt.commander just looked down. "Let's go back to the ship."


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 10, 2009)

-With SPA-
Felicia walked to Johnny Hawk's office. The 1st division SPA shit was actually pretty tough to navigate. There were a lot of rooms that held nothing and lots of hallways that led to nowhere. It was to thwart any intruders that may have wanted to plant a bomb or something in Johnny's office. However Felicia was past the days when she got confused by the layout. She found Johnny's office and knocked on the door.
_Come in, Felicia._
*It's been awhile, Johnny.*
_It sure has. Do you still smoke?_
*I don't know. Is Magellan still the Chief of Impel Down?*
_Not for long, according to our moles we have there._ They both chuckled. Back in the day they were partners, _The man's name is Graft. He used to be the first mate of the White Sheep pirates, but they were forcefully disbanded by 3 different marine battleships. He got a good look at the leader of one of them. He is a a stickman. Also he knows another one of them is Captain McCoy. He fought long with him until the stickman and the other ship arrived._
*That's something rare. Someone with a stickman zoan. Say, what model is it?*
_Muscular._
*I happen to know who that is. Lt. Commander Troll S. Vegapunk. One of our moles within the marines did a report on him once. He was made by Dr. Vegapunk and has trained with some of the most elite within the World Government. He's not someone who will go down easy. *
_That's why Graft is hiring all three elites in our division. Probably why he chose division 1. We're infamous for housing, "The Bird Keeper," and "The Phantom" and soon enough, "The Radioactive Man"_
*Save your propaganda. I know the strengths and weaknesses of every operation member in our organization. That's why I'm here.*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 10, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
Amidst all of the training that was going on Lt.Commander Rago was off by himself training. Not training his strength or speed, but training his mind. Rago had his fingers placed on his head and spread apart as if he was critically thinking. He then put his hands down and stared down a large branch that had fallen from a tree. 

"Aye! I've already mastered my hypnosis ability, so lets see how I fair with telekinesis." Rago said. He held his arm out twoards the branch and narrowed his eyes on it. *"T?l?kin?sie!" * Rago exclaimed as he attempted to move the branch. The branch didn't move at all. Rago continued to try and move the branch for an extended period of time. 

Finally, the branch began to budge and twitch on the ground. Rago moved his hand up and so the branch went up. He twirled his hand around and so the branch twirled around in the air. Sweat poured down Rago's face and he appeared to be exhausted from that exercise.  "Aye! Well, that wasn't TOO hard." Rago said jokingly to himself.

Next Rago faced the actual tree. He stood some feet away from it. He held his arms firmly in front of himself as if he was going to shove someone. Rago focused on the tree and narrowed his eyes once again. His face held the expression of one that was concentrating. Rago shoved his hands towards the tree, a faint green light accompanied the attack. *"Ru?e de Telekinetic!"* Rago ordered. The telekinetic force hit the tree head on and knocked most of the bark off of it as if someone rammed it. Rago fell to the ground breathing heavily. "Aye! That one can be troublesome." He remarked.

Now Rago was standing on the beach area with his eyes closed. He had his arms and hands placed in front of him with his fingers facing inward. Rago stood there for a good 20 minutes in this position. Though, finally he muttered the words *"L?vitation plus!"* His feet rose from the ground slowly but surely and staid suspended in the air, mere inches above the ground for about 15 seconds. Rago then fell back to the ground. 

"AYE! BOYANG! YINGORU! I CAN'T MOVE!!! COME GET ME!!! AND HURRY UP BEFORE TIDE COMES!" Rago bellowed into the air.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 10, 2009)

_*Tatsu vs Captain Zai*_

Tatsu attempts to hit the captain with his giant tail but Zai quickly leaps over it and pulls out his blade, however, the blade is completely dull and he's holding it from the opposite side. Tatsu looks in confusion as he speeds through his attacks and then hits him with the hilt of his sword in the gut. 

Tatsu slams both his claws down forcing Zai to leap backwards or get hit, "I better get promoted to a freak' Commodore or somethin' for this. Your freakin' huge," he says readying his sword again, "Dragon Point won't work for this guy," he switches to Hybrid Point. He rushes forward and extends his arm as if he was going to claw him, *"Blaze Dial!"* the blast of fire catches the captain by suprise and hits him dead on. He quickly gets out of the fire blast and rolls to the side.

"Why do you use a sword if your just going to attack with the blunt side?" Tatsu asks, "Why do you use Flame Dials when you can breath fire? Neither of us make too much sense huh?" Tatsu clenches his fist, "It's not the same thing you see, because I can do this: Tri-Dragon Flame!" he fires both of his blaze dials and his dragon fire into one blast that is so large that the only way for the captain to dodge it is to leap high into the air.

"BIG MISTAKE!" he shoots to the sky and hits him head on, digging his claw into his gut, "Crap..." He then digs his other claw into his back and begins to fly even higher, "What're you doing?" Tatsu turns the two around so their heads are facing the ground below. They begin to drop and spin around as they do so, *"Dragon Spiral!"* they just keep spinning faster and faster, "This-this won't be enough to stop me, just get me dizzy!" Zai spits out as they spin.

"Fine, I'll add onto it then tough guy! *Dragon Tornado!"* he spits out some fire that encircles the two and makes them a spinning top of flames headed for the ground, *"Blaze Dials!"* he blasts the dials directly into where his claws are dug into, Zai's back and chest, "GHAAAH!" 

"And here's the best part!" BOOOM! They crash into the ship, cracking the very bottom as they break through. Tatsu gets up and shakes it off, "One...more...ship," he stumbles up, tired and dizzy.

He finally flies his way to the Knight of Tensei ship, "This'll be the easiest one..." he thinks as he looks at the Knights. They draw their blades, "We've been waiting for you Dragon! Of course the marines couldn't stop you, that's our job and duty!" they all rush forward, but Tatsu's had enough of these bastards, *"Blaze Dials!" * he blasts the men coming in at his sides, *"Dragon Fire!"* the men in front of him, *"Dragon Slice!"* he turns to the men behind him and slices through openings in their armor as well as piercing through some of their armor with his claws.

As the last Knight on deck collapses he stops to catch his breath, "Alright...now to free the prisoners," he stumbles below deck, still in Hybrid Point, just incase. The future slaves all shriek as this monster comes towards them, "Stay away!" one man shouts, "They treat us like dirt just to feed us to this monster!" a woman shouts crying. He finally makes it over to them and slices the door open, he then slides to a seat, "Your free..." he transforms back into human point.

They all are confused, "Wh-wha? Your not here to eat us?" he shakes his head slowly, "I actually just took out three marine ships and every knight here to free you..." he says casually from his seat.

"Well..." they all are unsure what to say, "Thank you?" a woman rushes up to him, "Your terribly hurt!" Tatsu nods, "I should be, you know, three marine ships, a ship full of knights, and an entire base full of knights as well. Sounds like a Christmas song..." he says slightly chuckling. The now freed prisoners look at him frightened again, his words further proving his status as a monster.

"You have to let us patch you up!" the woman says, but Tatsu gets back to his feet, "No...I've got...I've got to get back to my crew," he says regaining his composure, "I just left them, I have to get back as soon as possible," he heads for the door when suddenly he hears a Den Den Mushi go off.

He walks over to it and hits the button, "Hello?" the man on the other end his a stern voice, "Hello? What're you knights doing over there, I can't contact any of my men! You were supposed to have those slaves delivered by noon!" Tatsu growls, "Your men are all beaten. Your Knights are _all_ beaten, your "slaves" have all been set free, and I'm coming for you next..." he crushes the reciever in his hand.

"Now, to find out where the hell he was calling from..." he starts to look through papers on the desk when the woman walks over to him, "Atleast let me treat you while you look," Tatsu sighs, "Fine, whatever."

*With Eric*

"I get the feeling my crew is getting themsleves in trouble right now..." he thinks to himself as he punches another pirate, "Your crew? Your crew's right here pally, aw ya miss dem Lazy Hunters eh?" Reynolds mocks, "Psh, like I'd miss that ship full of idiots,"  he says trying to hide the truth.

"Whaddeva you say son," Ucker stands confused, "Are you two gona' fight me or just talk!" he says, every time he moves his hair swings around, "Well, I ain't gona' fight ya," he points to Eric, "He is," Eric turns, "Your not gona' help me? Fine. I don't need it anyway," he gets in a ready stance, "Lets go!"

"Fine by me! Someones gota' defend the Hell Sun Pirate's honor!" Eric sighs, "That's a really stupid name," Ucker gets red, "It's badass as hell! Captain Damian came up with it so it's the best! Just like he is!" he shouts at the marine, "So...you two...more than just friends from the sounds of it," Eric teases, "SHUT UP!" he draws his giant long thick claymore and his tiny Gladius, holding both in opposite hands.

"Why would you use that giant sword and that tiny one together?"  Ucker grins, "This is why!" he leaps down and swings down his heavy claymore. Eric turns one arm into a chain and grabs it with his other hand. The claymore crashes down on top of the chain and Eric does his best to hold it off.

He slowly gets backed down by his power, "Interestin'..." Reynolds comments, "I know, how I use this mighty sword with a single hand is quite-" "No, I mean, he's pretty weak physically," he says pointing at Eric, *"WHAT!"* they both shout.

"I'll show you weak!" he starts to push back, gaining ground, "Enough of this, GLADIUS GASH!" he lowers his body and juts his other sword forward. It just reaches but it stabs him in the stomach.

"Gotcha!" Eric retreats backwards, "Alright, you got me once, but I'm about to get you back twice as hard, Double Chain Bullet!" he fires both chains from his two finger tips. He blocks one with his gladius but can't move his claymore quick enough so gets hit right in the forehead. 

The chains retract back into Eric's fingers, "Your style's weakness is obvious," Ucker's face redens again, "Is not!" Eric rolls his eyes, "Watch, this is about to be over," he focuses on his hands and suddenly a metal spiked tip comes out of one finger, then the other index finger.

"Spiked Chain Shotgun!" he starts shooting the chains with the spikes on the end at him, then retracting them back, then firing again, and continuing the process. Ucker couldn't keep up with them all so he kept getting pierced and pierced until finally it was too much. He fell to his knees, "Damn it..."

Reynolds calls over some men to lock up Ucker and then walks over to Eric, "Not bad, but that's only the Vice Captain. There's plenty more battles on this island," Eric nods, "You guys take over, make sure you get those captured marines some medical attention, who knows what happened to em here!" he then runs into the jungle with Eric, "To the Rebel Base sector mah boy!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 10, 2009)

With a certain marine 

This was no ordinary marine, this was one lying on the floor of some seedy bar.His hand was resting in a sticky substance that he hoped was beer, his other hand was pressed against a shoulderwound, courtesy of Annie who had shot cleanly trough it a little while earlier.

That hand that resting in the sticky substance was used to support him as he crawled over to the backpack of an unconscious subordinate of his.He opened it to reveal a Den Den Mushi, he contacted his commanding officer.Him and several others had been granted shore leave and had just been dropped off earlier today so the ship they served on couldn't have gotten far yet.

"This is Lieutenant Junior Grade Vader, SOS."The message was received by an ensign on board The Boomer."What is the situation?"The ensign replied."We're under attack by pirates, I've identified Gun Genius Annie of that unnamed crew which makes it highly possible the rest of those morons are here as well."The Ensign wrote it down while Vader continued."Requesting immediate back up, we're taking heavy casualties here."The ensign signed off with."Yes sir, I'll report it to the commander right away, hang in there marine."

The Ensign rushed up to the commander's cabin, knocking once before storming in."Commander Guthrie!"In his excitement the ensign was yelling."WE've received a request call from the marines that left on shore leave earlier today, they are under attack by Gun Genius Annie and possibly the rest of that unnamed crew."

The commander immediately got up, he was hungry for action and a promotion and after being left out for the Whitebeard event he could use this."Turn the ship around, prepare the ship for battle."Due to the ship needing repairs they had left that same island less then half an hour ago and so they would be back in no time.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 10, 2009)

-With Troll-
It had been hours since Troll had exploded Lillian's ship. By now she had moved all of her things into Troll's office and kicked him out. McCoy had the next best room, Troll's sleeping quarters. They both had tons of paperwork to do. Troll's ship was huge. There was no problem containing all of the fodder and officers. However there did need to be a new order.
Troll sat at the front of his ship to figure out what he was going to do next. The chances of him being demoted and losing his ship was high, but that was the cost of being a good evil genius. He stared at the den den mushi he had on him at all times.
I could press this button right now. I could press it and see what happens. But I won't. He put it away (OOC: lol where does a stickman store something on its body?) Pixel Mickey and Lt. Kung Chao, both who were searching for him had found him, It's good to see you two. Remember when I said one of you would need to press the button on the den den mushi I carry around with me?
Yes they both said at the same time.
I'll tell you when you'll need to press it. It'll be when we're facing an enemy beyond anything you've ever imagined and you've exhausted all other options. The marines won't even lend a hand. Then you're trying to figure out what to do and you see my unconscious body lying there, lying there with said snail in my hand. And just beyond me there's the king of the beasts and you are so desperate you press the button. That's when you press it. Understood?
Yes they both said at the same time.
Good. Now get to training so that day doesn't come and you can save my ass without pressing the button. I don't care why you came here in the first place.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 10, 2009)

*The Great Bridge
*
Elric watched Karl with a smile

"You'll like this" Elric said
"I'm sure I won't"

Elric aimed at Karl but the sea gulls swooped down on his and he was forced to defend himself again. Karl would only attack him when he was about to attack. He started moving and attacking with the chains pressing Elric into defense that was what he was good at attacking from all angles. The fact that Elric wore armor covering his entire body was a little annoying. 

He'd been cycling through all the views of his birds and he'd found a few openings in the armor. He got in close and attacked with his chains as one of the steel gulls rammed itself into Elric's back. He got a scared look on his face and shot a net at Karl from close range the chains had wrapped around his neck though. The net wrapped around Karl and everything went dead. There was several clangs and clicks as the eagles and gulls fell out of the sky and clattered to the ground. 

"The net is sea stone" Karl said

He grabbed the chain and started to pull on them with his own strength, Elric spluttered and staggered backward pulling Karl with him. He reached near the edge and there Karl off he fell through the air the chains were still around Elric's neck he pulled at them as Karl dangled in the air. He was trying to get the net off him. Elric eventually managed to untangle the chains. He held them up with one hand

"Good bye" He said as he released the chain

Elric walked over toward the unconscious Tsubaki

"May as well kill you too he said aiming at her lifeless form"

Something suddenly clanged into his back and there was a low hiss from his armor

"You aren't done with me yet" Karl said picking up a few eagles
"How the fuck did you not die?" Elric said angrily
"I got the net off and used my chains to pull myself back onto the bridge"
"Nothing too exciting" Karl said

He threw a handful of eagles into the air

"I'm done messing around with you, that girls needs medical attention" Karl said
"I'd like to see what you can do"
"I'll show you" Karl said

The pair of huge gulls swooped down from the sky and he defended with his gauntlets. The movements were slow and he almost didn't make it, Elric cried out in pain 

"Yes when you defend your face it opens up spaces in your armor" Karl said
"You thought your only weak spot was your face?" 
"I should have worn eh fuckin helmet" Elric said angrily

Elric aimed at Karl but the gulls swooped down again, he was forced to defend himself but this time one gull struck him in his face.

"What's happening"
"You didn't make that armor did you" Karl said
"It's powered by steam, and it has a leak so you have to move the armor on your own" Karl 

There was a huge blast of steam and the armor fell off all but the gauntlets

"Since it's slowing me down I need to get rid of it"

Elric aimed his guns at Karl and fired but Karl was very much faster than him, with no armor several of the eagles shot into him and embedded them selves in his skin. The gulls terrorized Elric as he tried to defend the chains, Karl made the gulls fly over his head and out of sight. 

"I don't need them to beat you" Karl said

He focused on Elric but all he could do was mount a defense against the snapping chains, he defended with one hand and shot at Karl but he kept moving. Elric suddenly stopped and dropped to his knees

"I sent them under the bridge" Karl said

Karl walked over toward him and stood over him

"You marines have no honor"
"It's all about results apparently" Karl said

Elric laughed and threw his head back as there was a small explosion on his face and a huge green cloud of gas blew into Karl's face

"I'll get the results" Elric said as he dropped onto the snow
"Where's the antidote" Karl shouted at him

Elric didn't answer though, Karl began to feel weak

"This is fast acting" Karl thought
"I need to get back to the ship"

He lifted Tsubaki and walked toward the edge of the bridge and pulled out a baby den den mushi from his pocket.

"This is Lt Smirnov I am returning from the bridge"
"Send a squadron up here to clean up"
"_Right away sir_"

His knees buckled

"I need to hurry" he said and jumped off


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 10, 2009)

*At The Makasou Base, With Korver*

Korver snapped his fingers and a Tero scurried over quickly. "Inform David that I will be going out to sea, I have something I need to tend to" Korver said courteously. "He can contact me via Den Den Mushi if needs me to do something and it will be handled immediately." With that Korver got up from the table and began heading towards the door. "Inform David of the same for myself" Su Lin said following Korver to the door. Korver stopped to allow Su Lin to pass through first before bidding the room a polite good bye. "So where did you have in mind?" Su Lin asked curiously. "I wanted to check up on the rookie crews, one in particular has my interest" Korver said with a sly smile. "Sounds more interesting than hanging around here" Su Lin said quickly. "Shall we my lady?" Korver asked ushering the duo towards *The Caviler.*

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

"Mi nuh know wah dem deh yute deh pon" Ginkai muttered to himself as he dove overboard. Spying a school of fish he powered through the water towards them. The fish attempted to flee but Ginkai easily caught up to them and quickly snatched a handful. They struggled feebly against his grip as he climbed back aboard the ship. "Mi a sort out some food still" Ginkai said heading towards the galley as the crew continued to work out finding the pod. Ginkai knocked his fish violently against one of the walls of the ship and they stopped their useless fluttering. Grabbing his dutch pot and some flour he quickly began to roll some festival to accompany his fish. "All di time wid dis fish fuckery" Ginkai said annoyed. "Rass man, dem doh know seh man need some rassclat chicken."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 10, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun*

After a few minutes of chatting Nila had come up with an excellent idea, they'd ask fish to find out what happened. It seemed Island whales weren't native to the grand line so it would be something out of the ordinary. 

"I'll go find out what they know" Rensuei said 

He dove over the side of the boat to look for a big enough fish to talk to. He found one that wasn't afraid of him and asked it a few questions. He found the direction they needed to go and it told him to stay away because the humans were catching fish in that area.

"OK guys I found out where we need to go"
"I can't wait to crush the human scum" Rensuei said viciously


*Aboard the Black Sword
*
Fire dropped onto the deck before Marc and Tetra could return

"EVERYONE GET UP HERE" she shouted

The crew appeared on deck one by one just as Marc and Tetra appeared

"That lame ass pirate crew asked for our help"
"_Who cares_" Dreyri said

Fire shot him a look

"We get to attack a floating fortress" Marc said
"It's really a search and grab mission" Tetra said
"*So you'll need to be stealthy then?*" Smirnov asked
"_Good you don't need me_" Dreyri said as he turned and walked off
"*Me neither Smirnov said*" as he sat down
"I think only Fire and I should go" Tetra said 
"Noooo, I want to fucking go too" Marc said 
"If you go we'll have to fight the entire fortress" Tetra said 
"We need to get in and get out" Tetra said
"Fire and I are the best people on the crew to do that"
"So if we aren't going to hurt the marines in some way why the fuck are we doing this?" Marc said
"You can use these" Wesley said pulling five boxes from his pocket

Simo turned pale and took a few steps back

"Wesley can tell you exactly where to place them to make the entire thing crumple"
"I guess, I can't have all the fun" Marc said
"You guys can handle it" Marc said grumpliy
"Wesley will tell you how to use the bombs"
"You turn the top like so each time you turn the top on this setting will add a minute to the time"
"Wait I turned the one you gave me like 10 times" Simo said
"Yes yours was set to seconds"

Simo reached for his gun but Hawthorne grabbed him

"So we just turn these and get out before the blow up?" Fire said looking at the box
"Yes that is all" Wesley said
"I'll go talk to the other crew" Fire said and she whistled

A short while later she dropped onto the deck of the ten ring pirates boat

"OK since we're just going in to steal something only myself and the girl you say earlier will be going"
"We'll need one of you to get the map"
"*I'll go*" said a man in a long black coat with long black hair and black eyes

Fire looked at him up and down

"Whatever, we won't be babying you" Fire said
"If you can't keep up you'll be left behind, we have other plans for the fortress"
"You will have as long as we take to set them up to find what ever you want"
"*I can keep up*" the man said
"Well that's all we'll see you when we get closer"
"We'll be going in the night" 
"*That's perfect for me*" the man said

She whistled and the Rain came to carry her back over to The Black Sword

"Alright some guy said he's coming with us" Fire said to Tetra
"You think he can keep up?" 
"I don't really care, we are going there to blow the shit out of that fortress" Fire said

Fire started giggling and Tetra joined her


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 11, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Marc disappeared below deck grumbling to himself. "Aren't we going to train more?" Tetra called after him. "No" his voice echoed up from below, "get some rest before tonight." Tetra breathed a sigh of relief before going below deck. Tetra ran down the hall to her room and threw open the door, Marc had disappeared in the gym. Tetra threw off her clothes and jumped into her bed exhausted. She breathed a sigh of relief and comfort before drifting off. Marc went into the gym and looked around. It had been a while since he had been down here. All of the equipment was useless to him and the rest of the crew. None of it offered enough resistance or gave enough of a workout to be worthwhile. "Hmm" Marc said to himself thinking. "Maybe this stuff isn't useless after all." Marc walked over the flat bench and began loading all the weights he could find on the bar. When it was holding as much weights as possible he lay down on the bench and lifted the bar off its stand easily. He pumped out a few reps easily before a small smile split his face. Increasing the gravity around him he began to do more and more reps cranking up the gravity until he could actually feel the bar's weight on his muscles. Cranking up the gravity even higher Marc could feel sweat forming on his brow as he continued to lift. "Wesley hopes he isn't interrupting" Wesley's voice came from the doorway. Marc replaced the bar on the stand and sat up to see Wesley lugging in what seemed to be a human shaped training dummy. "Wesley thought this would be useful for people who want to practice combat" Wesley said placing the dummy in the middle of the gym. Wesley quickly bolted it to the floor whistling to himself as he worked. "Thanks Wesley but this thing is fucking useless" Marc said walking over to inspect it. "Any of us here will wreck it with a single attack" Marc said bringing his right hand back. Marc swung a thunderous punch and there was a sickening crunch as his knuckles threatened to break. "Wesley!" Marc roared in pain, "What the fuck is that thing?!"

"Wesley is glad you asked" Wesley said snickering to himself. "That dummy's center is cloth, however covering the cloth are impact dials, and over those impact dials is a thin yet durable piece of metal" Wesley explained. "Everything is then covered with another layer of cloth, Wesley even gave it a face" Wesley said indicating to the dummy's crudely drawn face. "When you punch the dummy all of your impact is absorbed by the dials giving you the impression you just punched an immovable object. If the dummy can't experience you impact it won't be damaged" Wesley said wrapping up his explanation. "It can even attack using your force" Wesley said flipping a switch on the dummy's back. Marc was suddenly breathless as an invisible force knocked him in his stomach. "WESLEY! WHAT THE FUCK" Marc grunted, "STOP DOING SHIT BEFORE YOU EXPLAIN." "That blow you just felt a while ago was yours" Wesley explained. "The dummy channels all the impact into one dial in a random location and fires it back at you randomly. It took Wesley a while to figure out how those silly dials worked" Wesley muses to himself. Marc could only find himself wondering if Simo realized he was missing some dials. However he turned to the dummy and smiled, something that could take a hit and hit back, it was just what he needed. "Thanks Wesley" Marc said turning back to Wesley. However Wesley was not listening he was instead writing something in his note pad. Wesley left the gym without another word to Marc, muttering to himself and scribbling away in his pad as he went. "Alright fucker" Marc said looking at the dummy. "Its just you and me, lets see how much fucking punishment you can take" Marc said a dark orb appearing in his hand.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2009)

With the Little Tree Pirates-

"So this, Dracal, you think he's taken over the town and caused everyone to go into debt?" Belle asked. "It has to be him!" sel shouts. "Everything was fine till he showed up... His men even became the debt collectors.. There's something fishy!" The LTP nod. "Indeed it is fishy..." Kama rubs his chin. "Sigh, I suppose we all have to vote on what to do nex-""LET'S GO!" James shouts. *"EH?!"* everyone else exclaims. "Bolt and Jason are out of action, That can leave only me, The great red monkey captain!" 

Everyone sighed. "Please listen to the full story before reacting." WHAM! Belle smacked him over the head. "It.. it was two years ago.. Dracal and his friends came to the island on a large ship.. He claimed to be a noble who was interested in our town and decided to build a house. The villagers were happy, a noble was in our town. But, things only got bad after he showed up.. His friends became debt collectors and were very good at their job.. They would steal your furniture and clothes if you couldn't pay... some people.. they... they even took their kids... like me." Sel looked down and tears formed in his eyes.

"If your parents couldn't pay... you were sold into slavery so that they would have a few moments of what... Living in an empty house!?"  The tears almost flowed free. "Why are you getting so upset." James put his hand on Sel's head. "The great red monkey, Already said he was gonna go and kick his ass!" James grinned. "Eh...?" Sel blushed.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 11, 2009)

The Boomer

The marine ship had arrived back at the port, locating the pirate ship was an easy feat.There were a total of two ships with a jolly roger and the navigator on that ship just made use of the Jolly Roger encyclopedia.At least one was found on every marine ship, they were published on a tri-monthly basis with new crews added with their jolly rogers as they gained fame and those of the fallen pirates were removed.

That of the unnamed crew was easily found, there weren't that many crew names starting with a question mark after all.He informed the commander that he had located the offender's ship.*"Alright, get ready to launch men!"*Guthrie called out, several sling shots were pulled out of trap compartments on deck and they formed three teams like the Commander had told them to.*"Team one goes with me, we will head to the island and will search for both our injured men that had been present on the island and at the same time look for this Annie and who ever else is part of that crew."*

He then pointed to the two slingshot to the right of him and the team standing in front of it*."Team 2 will board the pirate vessel and then take out whichever of their members are present there."*"He paused*."And then team 3, who will stay here and provide support while protecting our ship at the same."*This team was scattered across the deck.

*"Head out men!"*The commander yelled out as he and one of his team placed themselves in the two slingshots trained at the island, two of the other launch team did the same.*"Fire"*The lieutenant in charge of the launching called out.Four marines were sent flying.

On board the Infinite

"I have this weird feeling all of a sudden."Shin's instinct warned him, he recognized this feeling.He had this several times when someone with the intent to kill him , him specifically, was about to attack him.

then out of the blue two marines landed on board, slightly damaging the deck as they did.One was the team leader of this team, who would be taking on the nearest pirate he could spot while the other went after Shin.He carried a morningstar and had a rather odd physique.He was short, really short and quite thin save for for the stomach area which looked so round it looked like he had swallowed a beach ball. The last notable feature was an eye-patch.

"I!"The odd marine yelled out."Soldado K. Kong have arrived and I will have my revenge."Shin had this feeling like he had seen this guy before but couldn't quite place it."I've met you before right?, you were that waiter from earlier today."He wasn't insulting him or anything, well he was but he wasn't doing it intentionally.That waiter he was talking about also had an eye patch and apparently they all looked the same to Shin.

"How dare you insult the great Soldado K. Kong!"The man was steaming, he had been angry before but now he was ready to blow."It was you, Shin "Smokin' Samurai" Yagami who had taken my eye from me, Soldado K. Kong!"

Shin just shrugged he didn't even remember the incident, it was around the time that they had just gotten their hands on this ship and they ran into Purin Purin's crew right after.What Shin did remember was that last bit, K. Kong."He thought hard and then realized it the Rear Admiral in charge of the marines stationed on Nihon shared that with this marine."K. Kong?"He repeated.He would later learn that all of the Kong family members had that annoying habit of constantly shouting their full names.

"Yes, Soldado K. Kong, youngest of the Kong brothers, it was you who had brought unimaginable shame upon the Kong family, first by taking my, Soldado K. Kong, eyes."He then moved on to his cousing."Then my cousin, Consiglieri K. Kong was slain by you on Resort island and then worst of all, you have disgraced the pride of the family."He introduced his oldest brother."Rear Admiral Don K. Kong, who had conquered your pitiful Nihon and had secured it perfectly for years until you slipped trough the gates, caused chaos on the island and then did what no one thought possible, escape from the island."Shin was given too much credit, it was a fluke he got trough the security (It was thanks to his bounty poster missing a picture of him) and it was thanks to that Black King that he managed to escape the island, who essentially kidnapped him and then dropped him off on another island.

"And then the final straw were your blatant lies."He pulled something out his pocket and threw an copy of an illegal newspaper.He recognized it as the one the Black King had set up, it was filled with utter nonsense like how Shin was a demon who had used his demonic powers to break trough the defences of Nihon. It was made for the sole reason of pissing of people like Soldado and his brother, they would sent all kinds of marines and bounty hunters after him and this all was to make Shin strong enough to make his "backer" the winner of that game he was playing.Which seemed to be a real life chess game, with four players betting on a "Knight" that would either liberate Nihon or defend itself against the rebels and defeat them.

That was about all Shin understood of that Black King and Queen nonsense, that they were on the Nihonese side.And with him and Yoh having a different backer it made the two rivals.Shin could only assume there was an White King and Queen who backed Don K. Kong and an currently unknown character fighting on the marine's side.

Shin got up, using his nodachi as a crutch again."I had nothing against you besides the fact you annoyed me but for being the brother of my most hated enemy."He unsheathed his blade."I will kill you."

While this all happened many more marines had landed on the ship.The other crewmembers started battling the fodder and higher ranking marines. Alph though realized that something must be done about the marine ship that kept sending marines on board."Escar, prepare for battle. Support the crewmembers here and try and launch several attacks on that marine ship that's attacking us."Alph then called out for a free team mate."Who can join me on assault on that marine ship?"

On the island

Guthrie and his team had landed.They headed out immediately.Searching for their wounded comrades and the pirates that had attacked them.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2009)

"Where am I?" Elza found herself on top of a hilly island. She was still pretty injured, and couldn't fly off to meet up with the others. "Good thing I have this with me." She reaches for her pocket, and procures a mini-dendenmushi. It seems beaten and battered, but otherwise functional. "I'll just call Rekkie-poo and he'll pick me up in no time!" She dialed the number into her dendenmushi, but after 10 minutes no one answered. Elza shrugged. "Guess I'll try again." She dialed the number and waited another 10 minutes. "What's taking them so long to answer?"

_Candor Island, Rek vs. Jun_
Rek is about to shoot, but instead throws a smoke bomb hidden in his pocket. When the smoke subsides she sees Rek running into an alley.

"Coward!" Jun runs towards him, intent on killing the young noble. When she enters the alley she sees Rek, smiling smugly and pointing at where Jun was standing. There were strangely colored rocks on the ground, all of which were sparkling faintly.  Rek snaps his fingers, and at once the rocks light up. They all explode, covering the alley in a large cloud of smoke. Rek could still see Jun's outline from the smoke, and so resolved to run again towards a clearing at the other end of the alley, dropping explosives allong the way.

"Zhu Qiao Stance; Phoenix Spin!" She spins around in one spot, but her spinning is much, much faster than usual, and with this she creates a pillar of fire around her. Jun runs towards Rek, still spinning, engulfing everything in her path in flames. Rek's bombs expolde harmlessly against the wall of fire Jun created as she barreled ever closer to the young noble.

"Alloy Up!" Rek said, his clothes turning to a diamond-like alloy. He continues to run, dropping bombs as he does so. He detonates the bombs as soon as he drops them, creating a cloud of dust behind him. "Sulfur Dust!" The cloud of dust transmutes into explosive sulfur, and after it collides with Jun's flaming hurricane creates a large explosion that sends him and Jun flying.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 11, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Rensuei stooped at the front of the ship on the railing, he could see several ships dragging something huge through the water. Island whale pods weren't big it was usually only four whales two males two females and their children. Rensuei could see the other whales following the ships at a distance

"That's an Island Whale" Rensuei said
"I'm going to free it and destroy ALL THOSE SHIPS" he screamed 
"Yow boss wait nuh"
"A six ships deh deh"
"I don't care, they are all inferior to me" he said diving into the water

Rensuei swam to the baby whale

"Stay away young one, and tell your family to do the same" 
"I'll handle this"

He swam through the water at top speed and started to spin and crashed into the hull of one of the ships. The hull shattered and water poured in he dispatched the men that came to see what happened. Poisoned spines through necks and chests put them out, they'd drown when the ship sank. She swam back through the hole and toward on of the thick ropes holding the huge net that was pulling the whale.

"I will free you from these humans" Rensuei said

He jumped into the air and the spines along his back popped up and he sliced the thick rope and there was a loud snap

"One down five to go" Rensuei said as he dove back into the water

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Fire and Tetra stood on deck waiting for the pirate to come from the other ship. It was beginning to get dark and Fire was getting impatient

"I hate to wait, lets go" Fire said
"Something in coming" Tetra said

A black figure was flying through the air toward *The Black Sword*

"Rain wait" Fire said realizing the hawk was ready to intercept it

Rain was much bigger that what ever that thing was, Fire knocked an arrow and drew 

"*Don't fire It's Mason*" the figure said and landed on the deck 
"You are a fruit user" Tetra said
"You almost got dead twice" Fire said releasing the tension and replacing the arrow
"*Yes Tori Tori no mi Raven*" Mason said
"*The fortress is near, it's a 10 minute flight*" Mason said
"*I guess I'll have to carry you*" He said pointing to Tetra
"Lets go" Fire said 

She whistled and Mason turned into his hybrid form and grabbed Tetra as Fire grabbed Rain's feet and they flew off toward the base. A short while later Fire dropped out of the black night onto a pair of sentries and knocked them out. She pulled her knife free but Tetra grabbed her hand

"Lets just throw them over the side"
"You will make a mess" 

Fire sulked and threw the men into the sea, Tetra pulled a map out 

"I'll handle these locations and you take these" she said handing Fire three of the boxes
"Set them for 10 minutes" Tetra said
"*I'll go get the map*" Mason said flying off


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 11, 2009)

*Aboard The Floating Marine Fortress, With Tetra*

Tetra opened the door to the innards of the floating fortress and crept down the hallway silently. As silent as a ghost Tetra turned a corned and continued to head deeper and deeper into the ship. With her ninja prowess remaining silent was no trouble at all. Tetra laughed in her mind when she thought about the mess Marc would have made if he had come up here. 

Suddenly Tetra heard a noise around the corner and she shrunk against the wall. Tetra got down on her belly and stole a small glimpse around the corner. There were three patrol members heading towards her. Tetra quickly ran a few scenarios in her mind before taking a course of action. In this barren hall hiding was not an option, she would have to take them out. 

Tetra slipped her hands into her weapon pouch and came up with smoke bombs and shuurikens. She rolled the smoke bombs on the floor from around the corner. Without the impact they would explode when timer on them went off. The guards drew nearer and nearer talking casually amongst themselves as they came. Just as one of the guards noticed the small object on the floor it detonated filling the hall with smoke. 

Tetra released the shuuriken taking out the lights in the hall. Slipping around the corner she drew her blade and charged into the smoke and darkness. It was easy to track the guards by their movements and she could hear the rustle of clothing as one of the guards reached into his pocket for something. Tetra took him out first, her blade drove deep into his chest and she quickly kicked him off of it and slit the second guards throat. The first guard's body landed on the floor with a soft thump and the third guard was distracted by the noise. Suddenly he felt a searing pain as Tetra's blade was thrust through his back. 

Tetra grabbed the guards as best she could and dragged them down the hallway and to an empty room she was fortunate enough to locate on her first try. Stowing the guards bodies in the corner she spied something on the table that made her smile. "Oh my Oda" Tetra whispered to herself, "these are so cute" Tetra whispered again looking at the baby den den mushi on the table. Tetra scooped them into her weapon bag quickly before exiting the room and closing the door softly behind her. 

Tetra looked at the faint blood stains on the floor with annoyance. If it had only been one or two she wouldn't have caused a mess but three of them had to get a bit messy. Tetra hoped she would either be off this thing by the time someone noticed or they just wouldn't notice at all. "Right back to work" Tetra said hitting her open palm with a closed fist. Tetra scurried off down the hall looking for her mark to place the explosives.

*Aboard The Black Sword, With Marc*

Marc absorbed the dark orb and channeled it down his arm through his stomach and up his other arm. "Tacto de la muerte" Marc said shooting the dummy with a mind numbing blow. However the dummy remained unmoved and Marc instinctively moved as suddenly the impact was released somewhere near his right knee. "Perfect" Marc said a dark smile appearing on his face, "using you I can perfect that attack" Marc said another dark orb appearing in his hand.

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Ginkai watched as one of the boats began to sink. "Dis man mad to rass" Ginkai said to himself. Ginkai dove into the water to assist Rensui but he was already working on his second ship. "Di man a deal wid di ting proper still" Ginkai remarked moving towards a ship Rensui wasn't working on. Ginkai punched the underbelly of the ship and a massive hole appeared in the ship. Ginkai made it large by pulling loose boards out of his way before climbing aboard. Most of the people down here were scurrying to abandon ship and Ginkai could not help but chuckle as the water quickly rose from ankle to chest height. Diving back out the hole he had created that was now underwater Ginkai could see Rensui was already finished with his second ship and was moving on to his third. "Dat rass fucking mad man better memba seh one of di ship weh deh yah is ours" he muttered himself swimming towards another ship.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 11, 2009)

*Among the Poachers Fleet*

Rensuei jumped onto a boat and noticed Kai and Kilik boarding the other boats

"Took them long enough" Rensuei said with a growl

A man attacked him and he easily dodged the attack and slashed the man with his spines

"_What are you_" a man cried
"A demon from the sea" Rensuei said stabbing the man in his chest
"All you humans are the same taking advantage of sea creatures"
"Time for sea creatures to take advantage of you" he said driving his spines into another man chest
"*All humans aren't the same*" another man pleaded
"You're right" Rensuei said as he grabbed the man by the neck
"I don't hate all humans" he said with a smile
"I only respect strong humans"
"I only respect Edward Newgate" he said as he threw the man overboard

He kicked a man and blood flew everywhere from the spines sticking out his foot. He ran over to the man mast and spun himself into a ball of spiney poisonous fury and as he collided with it their was a loud crack. He slashed a few in coming poachers and the kicked the mast and it snapped and fell over into the water. a pair of man ran at him and he grabbed one of them by their neck and pumped the other full of poison. 

"Let's go for a ride"

He jumped over the side of the boat and dragged the man into the water and swam down as fast as he could. blood blossomed from the mans nose and ears as they went deeper and deeper. Rensuei let the man go and watched him struggle to the surface. He began to swim circles around the man 


*Marine Floating Fortress
*
Fire walked down a hallway a group of men were around a corner. She jumped up into the air and pushed agaist the sides of teh wall with her feet and watched them pass

"I hope i'm not the only one leaving these guys to walk around" She said as she dropped down

She pulled the map from her pocket and walked toward the first place she needed to put an explosive. She found a huge pillar running strait upward.

"Hmm there should be a little ledge at the top"

She climbed up and twisted the box ten times and placed it, She slide down and made her way toward the next spot. She easily avoided another group and found another pillar and placed the next box and instead put this one for 8 minutes. 

"One more" Fire said

She dropped down being careful to not be seen and made her way to the last spot. She placed the box at the base of where a two long walls connected. She head a man coming and looked around there was no where to hide. She drew her knives and sliced teh mans throat before he coudl react. She looked up to see a man running around the corner

"FUCK MEEE!!!!!" she exclaimed

She ran around the corner just as the man hit a button and the base erupted in alarms. She disappeared and cut the mans throat

"I hope Tetra knows to get out" Fire said

She run through the base cutting down anything or anyone she came across

"I'm just beginning to have fun"

She jumped out a window and whistled and Ran grabbed her

T MINUS 4 MINUTES TO EXPLOSION


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 11, 2009)

-With Troll-
The group arrived at Lancaster Marine Base, not too far from Vici island (the island they were before they found McCoy). The marines there were expecting them. As soon as Troll, McCoy, and Lillian got off the ship, they were told by someone who will be important later, Lt. Commander Colt Heartbreak, to go immediately to Lilian's superior, Rear Admiral Lorenzo Luigi's office. Colt escorted them there.
When they got there Colt knocked on his door. Three knocks and a loud bang was the right way to do it. Even though the man was a rear admiral he was still paranoid about the wrong person going into his office.
"Lets not beat around the bush. All three of you are in loads of trouble," Luigi said.
Sir, Lt. Commander Troll and Commodore Lillian Drake both endangered my men's lives right after rescuing them by-
"Shut up, I don't want to hear it. I know exactly what happened. Who do you think I am? I know what goes on in my subordinate's ships. Furthermore, when you call distress like you did, you and your men have to follow any fucking command given by the leader of the ship. If Troll told your men to blow their fucking brains out the on ly two things to come out of their mouths should be, "Yes sir," or "Do you want me to use a pistol or a rifle sir?" is that clear McCoy!?" Don't answer that," Luigi took a deep breath. He just said a mouthful and was trying to figure out where to start.
Sir, permission to speak? Troll asked.
"Permission denied. I'll start with you. Since you went above and beyond even against your direct superior's orders not to and caught the pirates, I'll look the other way at what you did. Leave the room," Troll did what he said, "You two. Since you both lost your ships, maybe it's not enough responsibility for you. Maybe I should fire you both and promote Lt. Commander Troll S. Vegapunk take the role as Commodore and his closest subordinate take the role as Captain. He clearly has better leadership and better judgment then the both of you,"
Sir! Do you not know what he did? Went against my orders, and blew up my ship!
"First off, don't speak without permission again. Second off, he made the bet with you to so you would let him go. It was probably the only bet that would interest you enough to let him go. Am I right? We're fucking marines. We do our damn best to capture pirates especially ones that sink our battleships. Back to what I was saying. I should fire you both, but I won't. I'm just going to demote you both one rank. Commodore Lillian Drake, you're now Captain Lillian Drake. Captain Jeff McCoy, you're now Commander Jeffy McCoy. Now both of you get the fuck out of here."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2009)

_*Tatsu*_

They had been sailing in the Knight of Tensei ship for a while, which made Tatsu uncomfortable enough. The addition of the slaves that he had freed whom half of thought he was a monster. Most of them had forced him to rest for a while and had bandaged him up, "I'm fine, really," he told his caretakers.

He got to his feet and read through the papers again, "Alright, I know where that Marine base is now, so there's only one thing left to do...Destroy it," one of the woman looked at him with a shocked face, "Destroy an entire marine base by yourself!" she shouts. Tatsu shrugs, "Compared to everything else I've done, it can't be too hard...I've got to do it. I can't allow these bastard marines to keep coordinating these slave trades!"

He walks above deck and takes off his bandages, "Nothing too bad,"  he says wincing slightly after stretching, "I'll have to fight through it though," he looks ahead and sees an island. He goes to one of the freed slaves, "You can all sail to that island up ahead, from there you can do your best to get home. I'd burn this ship to hide the evidence as well as for the sake of burning these bastards ship," he doesn't bother saying good bye to the ex-captives knowing most of them didn't appreciate his help anyway so he just shoots to the sky and heads for the Marine Base.

With the LTP-

They see Sel's island in sight, "Finally, I'm-I'm almost home," he says whiping a tear from his eye, "And I've brought people to help make it our home again..." he says turning back to look at the crew.

"Alright, there's only the five of us, six if Belle decides Bolt will be alright without her, so this could be rough," Kama says as they all sit together, "Ok so here's the-"  "Here's the plan!" James cuts him off, "So you all guard the ship while I take this bastard out!" he says refering to Dracal, "What about his men?" Sel asks, "They're going down too!" he pumps his fist. 

The others sigh, "Hey, what is that?" Kama points out a ship in the distance, "Is that a Jolly Rodger?" he points to another pirate ship docked, "Wait, so Dracal and his crew are pirates?" he turns to Sel, "Not that I know of. I've never even seen that ship before," they look at the flag and it appears to have a Demon on it.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 11, 2009)

-With Troll-
He was waiting outside for now ranked Captain Lillian Drake and Commander McCoy. He didn't know why. He knew he would be in for a shit storm. The truth was, when he tried to speak-up in the middle of Rear Admiral Luigi's lecture, it was to pace the blame 100% on himself. But now that was over and Troll wasn't about to admit that.
Get the hell out of here, Troll.
I swear, I'll get you back.
Why so mad? Hmmmmm? McCoy, you're the one who wasn't good enough to beat the White Sheep pirates yourself. And, Lillian, what can I say? You weren't forced to take the bet.

-With SPA-
Graft, the first mate of the now defeated and captured White Sheep pirates was finally at the 1st division vessel and met face-to-face with Johnny Hawk and Felicia Raven. They had all of the kinks in the contract worked out.
*This is a good contract. I'll pass it immediately. Although I'm going to make one more edit. Troll S. Vegapunk is to be captured, not killed.*
"But, he captured our Captain, my brother. He'll probably be killed in some horrible prison. That isn't any sort of revenge."
*DO you want this contract to pass or not?*
"Fine. But why?"
*Lets just say it makes my life easier.*
A few minutes passed and Felicia went back to the lounge to brief her mercenaries.
*Listen up elite team members. This is an important mission. The 6 of you will be working together to destroy one Captain McCoy and his men, one John Deer or Jane Doe of the marines who is probably higher ranked then McCoy and will most likley be with him, and said person's men. Also you are to capture one Troll S. Vegapunk and kill his men. They'll most likely be at the Lancaster Marine base getting a new ship. Remember play it smart. Spy first then strike at the right time. Under no circumstances will you set foot on the marine base. Questions?* There was silence, *Good. Take Ryan's ship. It's bigger.*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2009)

with the Nonki-

Joseph and Hana were in Joseph's office. "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?" Hana screamed at him. "How... How can you be fine with that!?" Joseph shouts back. "HOW CAN THE MARINES BE OK WITH HUMAN AUCTIONS!?" Joseph screams even louder. "WE'RE SUPPOSED TO PROTECT THE PEOPLE AND WE ALLOW THIS!?" Joseph places his right hand on his head and begins to grip his hair tightly. "Why... should i fight for people who only use those i protect." Hana sighed and looked down. 

"You.. really are an idiot.. you didn't even know?" She asked. "What do you mean!?" Joseph shouts. "The marines, They let it slip because the nobles want it to exist. They use the name, "Employment position office." Or something. They act like it's a place to get people jobs. That's how they get away with it." Hana sighed gripping her right arm tightly. "It's... Not something we can change." Hana commented. 

"Then why should i be a marine." Joseph spoke in a dark tone, his eyes hidden by the shadow from his hat. "Why should i fight for this government." Hana's eyes widened. "DON'T SAY THINGS LIKE THAT IDIOT!" She screamed. "You don't mean any of it! You kno-" "No." Joseph answered. "I wont accept any excuse. The government can't treat it's people like this." Joseph sat down in his chair. "I wont allow it." 

"Just what can you do." Hana asked. "You're not even a captain. You have no pull, you don't have the power to change the world not yet." Joseph looks down and places both hands on the back of his head. "Why.." Hana's head tilts. "Why what..." she notices a drop of water hit Joseph's desk. "Why... Why can't i be stronger... why can't i protect the people... Why does the government have to do this..." Tears flowed from his eyes as his lips trembled and nose began to ran. 

"Why......" Hana sighed and walked over to him, lifting his head and holding him closer to her. "It's alright...." Hana removed Joseph's hat and lowered her head town to the top of his. "We'll figure out a way to change the government from the inside... so don't go thinking about becoming a pirate... you still have to capture your brother.. right...?" She asked him, Joseph simply cried into her chest. "Please... don't think of betraying the world government..." Hana thinks to herself, gripping Joseph's head tighter. 

With Commodore drake-

"Are you injured?" a voice calls over a Denden mushi. "It's nothing i can't handle." Drake comments, The phone blocking the view of his face. "Are you sure you do not wish to press charges against Lt. commander Rodgers? He did strike a superior officer." The voice asks again. "I am sure. I was informed it was due to stress." Drake responds. "What stress? They just got off a two week vacation." Drake's eye twitched. "I see.... A vacation." He nodded. "Still, I do not wish to press charges. Not yet, If you would please place a monitoring squad on Commander Rodgers, Should he have any further actions that hint at him wishing to betray the world government we shall strike swift and i will be a witness at his trial." 

"Understood. If that is your wish commodore Drake." The voice responds then hangs up. "Still." Drake hangs up the phone and reveals the side of his face to be swollen and bruised. "Such force." he rubbed his chin. "But his rank." He wondered for a moment. "I will be interested to see what you do from here. Commander Rodgers."

With the Musical Masked Pirates-

In the distance they saw a round island... completely round.. It resembled a half circle coming out of the ocean.* "EH!?"* everyone's jaw dropped. "It's... perfectly round..." Jason blinked. "Like... da moon..." Rex added. "Or boobs." David chuckled. "PIG!" Kayne smacked David over the head and into one of the masts. "Ow~~ that hurt." Nick rubbed the back of his head as he stood up. "Keep david under control or i'll kill you both." Kayne said in a dark tone. "Geesh, Lighten up." David huffed.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 11, 2009)

*Oldtown Island...* 

Just as Octavius' gladius was about to but through William, an object smashed into his golden helmet.  Octavius reeled backwards, off balance, and William didn't waste an opportunity.  He hastily got to his feet and slammed his saber into Octavius' chest.  Unfortunately for William, Octavius' armor was strong then the tip of William's saber and the blade bounced off.  

Octavius then spun and slammed his armored boot into an awakened Angelina, who had slammed him on the head with a plunger earlier.  As William charged in, Octavius quickly raised his gladius.  It met William's saber on the inside of the blade.  As William attempted to move out of that position, Octavius snapped his wrist and the saber slid out of William's hand and skidded across the floor of the armory.       

Angelina had recovered from Octavius' kick and was on her feet.  As she raised her plunger, Octavius reached his arm out and grabbed the hilt.  He then pushed back, sending Angelina slamming into the wall.  William turned to her, but had to quickly dodge as he saw that Octavius would thrust at him because of his Devil Fruit.  William dropped to his knees.  He could feel the Roman blade whoosh over him.  William grabbed a nearby pistol and was about to fire it when Octavius struck.    

Octavius then kicked William in the chin, sending the mute pirate flying up in the air before landing with a violent thump on his back.  Octavius turned towards Angelina, but this time, instead of attacking her, he grabbed her.  Angelina struggled, but Octavius spun her around and placed his gladius at her throat.  William, who had recovered his saber and was on his feet, stopped in his tracks.  "Make a move and I slit the girl's throat," Octavius said.    

William slowly laid his saber on the ground.  "William, don't!" Angelina shouted, but William ignore her and Octavius clamped his hand around her mouth.  "Good.  Now come forward and I'll release her," Octavius continued.  William complied, and Angelina began to viciously struggle, kicking and biting, but Octavius ignored it.    

Just as William was about to reach Octavius, his hand moved to his boot.  Octavius saw the movement and was about to move his gladius when William fired the pistol he had taken just before the royal guard had kicked him.  Octavius looked down at his armored breastplate in surprise.  There was a small hole in it and blood was seeping out.  Angelina threw Octavius off of her and ran to William.    

"Are you okay?" she asked. William nodded and headed over to Octavius' body.  He fired a shot in between the royal guard's eyes.  He would later tell Angelina it was a safety precaution, but he was really doing it out of the anger that appeared whenever someone threatened Angelina. After collecting his saber, William pulled out his notebook and handed a note to Angelina that told her they should head to the ship.  Angelina nodded and the two headed out of the armory.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 12, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline
*
Rensuei made a whirl pool in the water and the man spun around helplessly in the turbulent water.

"You see how it feels when you take a fish onto the deck of a boat and torture it?" Rensuei said

He swam past and grabbed the man's foot and dragged him down into the depths again and left him to try to reach the surface by himself. He could see a few of the other ships dead in the water. 

"Time to free this whale" he said swimming toward one of the thick ropes and jumping out the water and slashing it with both hands.

He looked up and realized none of the rest of the crew had reached the flag ship. The seemed to all be dealing with the other ships.

"That one is mine" he said with a devious smile

Meanwhile aboard the SKCC (Sea King Capture Company) Vessel ten minutes prior

"Listen to me Captain Shields" 
"I don't care about White Beard or a damm war"
"I have a group of what seems to be fishmen pirates attacking me"
"I don't pay you to give me excuses I pay you to keep my and my crew pirate free" the man spat
"Would you please relax and stop saying things where people can hear"
"Help will be sent but only because you and your crew are in distress from pirates
"We happen to have a fleet in the area, they should be at your location in about 10 minutes"
"Good" the man said as the line went dead


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2009)

Annie guns down a row of Marines with her gold revolvers, shooting rapidfire style. Aiming for their kneecaps and feet. Every time her revolvers run empty she reloads one handed with each gun, nimbly manipulating her fingers to insert more bullets from her weapons belt and into the chambers. She does this so quickly her hands move as fast as an eye blink and she doesn't stay in one spot for more then a second, firing and reloading while speeding across the deck. It's a skill she's honed over a decade of shooting.   

She slides over the deck like a baseball player and ducks behind the main mast of the ship just as a tight knit group of three Marines,wielding shotguns fire back at her. The loud gunshots ring out, splintering the wood of the mast but the bullets aren't near strong enough to penetrate. 

Annie smirks while keeping her back pressed up against the mast, pinpointing the Marines. With her mantra she can hear the sounds their bodies make, every little movement, even before they even make it. Annie closes her left eye and aims her revolvers at a metal casket several meters away. She sticks out her tongue slightly, clenching her teeth in concentration, getting the angles right is the key to this shot. 
*
BANG!*

She fires once and the bullet hits the casket, ricocheting off of it, then it hits Shin's outstretched katana, bouncing off of it and hitting one of the Marine gunners in the shoulder. 

"FUCK!" the Marine screams in pain.

Annie laughs, "Sorry fella I was aiming for the swordsman!" she says from behind the mast.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2009)

_*At Marine Base Taiho*_

The base rests on a large island, the ground is very rocky and all plantation on it is dead. There are quite a few buildings but the most noticable is a giant lighthouse that sits in the center of the island. 

Commander Jenkins sits in his office and paces back and forth, "What the hell are those Knight's doing? What happened to my men? And who the hell answered the Den Den Mushi?" questions raced through his mind, he had been trying to contact his men as well as the Knights again but was unsuccessful every time. He finally took a deep breath and walked over to the window, "It's fine...like anyone could get to me in this place," he looks down at the mass amount of marines who are in the middle of target practice, are marching around the island, or practicing their sword form, "No worries," he takes a seat again.

Suddenly he feels the entire ground shake, "What was that?" he shoots to the window and sees a giant Dragon down below ripping through all of his men, "SHIT!"

Tatsu slams both his claws into the ground creating a shockwave that knocked most of the men on their feet, "What the hell!?" one marine shouted, "Where did this thing come from, and why's it attacking us!?" another asked before getting smacked down, "You know why I'm here!" he claws another few marines, "How dare you treat humans like animals! You have no right to organize these slave trades!" he lets out a blast of fire that burns the marines alive.

Jenkins is sweating like a pig, "He's-he's ripping this base apart with ease! We won't be able to stop him, and we won't be able to protect me!" he dashes do his Den Den Mushi, *"ATTENTION! ATTENTION ALL MARINES IN THE AREA, THERE IS A MONSTER ATTACKING BASE TAIHO! WE NEED ALL OF YOUR ASSISTANCE IMMEDIATELY! HURRY!!!!!"*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 12, 2009)

With Shin

The swordsman was about to launch an attack aimed at Soldado when a bullet ricocheted off his Divine Dawn and hit another marine in the shoulder."What the hell?!"He looked in the direction the bullet came from and spotted Annie."That bitch is going to be the end of me."He sighed, he was just in time to turn back towards Soldado to see the marine officer coming at him.

He swung at him with his morningstar but Shin easily stopped the attack with the flat of his blade.Soldado took another swing, and then another, he just kept going but each and every swing was blocked easily. Which said a lot, here he was, using his off-hand, while his prefered left was clutching  a nodachi that was being used to support him.His injuries gave him a prominent limp and after the strain he had been put trough earlier today he was far from full strength.

Yet, this opponent, who had already been inferior to him those many months ago during their last encounter and now that gap between them had only increased. The weakest of this generation of the Kong marines stood no chance against Shin, even in this state.

"Have you been sitting on your ass all this time?"Shin sighed, this was too easy.He felt bad about fighting a weakling like this."Huh?"He had this feeling he should step and a second later a lather large shadow appeared on the spot he had been standing before and then a rather large marine crashed on the deck.

Shin shot a look at the ship and noticed that they had trained all four of the slingshots on the Infinite now and were launching volley after volley of marines."Alph!"Shin shouted."Take that ship out, if one of these fatsos lands wrong he'll go straight trough the ship."Alph complied, his Jet dials were activated and he shot towards the marine ship.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2009)

_Shabondy_

"Lady Oressa's gone?" A man in a red cloak asked his superior, Trias.

"Yep. Oressa went for a trip somewhere in the grandline, don't know when she'll be back." Oressa's right-hand man said. He was lying down on a couch, his cloak hanging on a coat rack behind him. 

"At least milady can handle herself." The red cloakced man said.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 12, 2009)

-A hour since Troll had talked to Lilian and McCoy, back in Rear Admiral Lorenzo Luigi's office-
He was sitting there still pissed about what had just been going on. His day couldn't get any worse. That is until the heard this from his den den mushi. *"ATTENTION! ATTENTION ALL MARINES IN THE AREA, THERE IS A MONSTER ATTACKING BASE TAIHO! WE NEED ALL OF YOUR ASSISTANCE IMMEDIATELY! HURRY!!!!!"*
"Fuck. The world has gone insane today." He reached into his desk and grabbed a den den mushi used for broadcasting his voice around the base, "Someone get me a list of available men. Now." He had it in a matter of minutes. He looked at it and saw one name, Troll S. Vegapunk, "If that's all I can send, then so be it." He reached into his desk again and dialed Troll's number in the den den mushi.
Hello?
"Troll, this is Rear Admiral Lorenzo Luigi. I don't have time for your shit, so don't speak. Marine Base Taiho is under distress. Get your ass over there as fast as possible. Understood?"
Yes sir.
"Good. Captain Lillian Drake and Commander McCoy will be there when they get their new ships. Colt Heartbreak from earlier will be with Lillian."
-Elsewhere on Ryan Prince's vessel-
He had been using a den den mushi to spy on that message to Troll. It made him happy.
All three of them going to the same place. We are lucky indeed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2009)

Annie guns down some more Marines then whistles loudly. A fast moving black creature leaps from the window of her room up in the top of the mast and lands on the face of a Marine, scratching up his face in a fury. 

*"GROW!" *

Muffin, Annie's pet Amazon Lily Panther, now the size of a bulldog leaps off the screaming Marine and moves in a quick burst towards the railing. Ramming into the rear end of another Marine, tossing him overboard into the water. 

A Marine fires at the Panther but Annie shoots the pistol out of his hand. Muffin quickly runs back towards Annie and curls up against her legs, lashing her tail about contentedly. 

"Good girl," Annie says, rubbing the back of her ear. 

*Tequila Wolf...*
Clemens finishes the opponents the section of her bridge. The bodies of prisoners and Marines lay across the snowy surface, some in odd angles which fascinate Clemens in a macabre way.

She commands her remaining team to round up the surviving prisoners, who had quickly given up after their chances of escape had vanished when *The Dark Justice* repulsed the revolutionary ships. 

In the next section over Garrick has also taken out his opponent. He orders all those who revolted to be stripped naked and thrown into the sub zero waters. 

"Anyone strong enough to climb back up gets to live, fuck the rest!" he bellows, "That's what we call true justice!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 12, 2009)

*Marine Floating Fortress, With Tetra*

Tetra raced down the hall silently, she had planted her first explosive and she was en route to her second target. Her ears pricked up when she heard more guards coming from behind her. "Rociada" Tetra whispered increasing her speed and putting some distance between herself and them. Tetra jumped down a shaft that carried her into the bowels of the fortress. Quickly twisting the explosive a few times she hid it near some machinery and bolted. 

"One more to go" Tetra whispered smiling, she threw open a door and entered another hall. She sneaked down the hall way her ears pricked for noise her eyes peeled for movement. As Tetra neared the drop point for the last bomb she heard voices coming towards her. "I don't have time to double back" Tetra whispered to herself. 

Luckily the hallway was curved so the enemies could not see Tetra approaching yet but She couldn't see them either. The hall is too wide for me to suspend myself near the ceiling with my hands and feet Tetra thought quickly. She reached into her pouch and took out her hands and feet spikes. Strapping them on quickly she clung to the roof and fell silent. The men drew closer and closer, but they were talking amongst themselves and did not think to look up. Suddenly Tetra felt one of her shuuriken slip from her pouch and towards the ground. 

She released her hand holds and lunged at it catching it between her fingers at the last second. That was a close one she thought flattening herself against the dark ceiling again. The men passed and Tetra dropped silently to the floor and stowed her weapons, properly this time. Tetra raced down the hall threw open the door to her mark, twisted the explosive once and chucked it into a corner before closing the door and breaking off the door handle. "I need to get off this thing now, otherwise I am going down with it" Tetra said to herself. 

"Rociada" Tetra whispered taking off down the hall at top speed. As she back tracked she spotted the guards that had just passed her."Apreton" Tetra whispered running along the wall so that she was parallel to the ground. She passed above the guards silently before gradually descending back to the floor. *"Did you head something?"* one of the guards behind Tetra asked looking around. "Its just your imagination you paranoid git" another responded with a chuckle. 

Suddenly there was a loud explosion from the other side of the base, Fire's mines were going off. Tetra had taken too long! Tetra looked around quickly surveying the situation, her mines would be going off any second now to accompany Fires and then everything would be going down from there. Tetra spotted a door and quickly kicked it open. She quickly looked around the room and spotted a small window, it was her only chance. 

Tetra burst into a sprint leapt and streamlined her body barely slipping between the space and out the window. She tumbled towards the sea with glass shards falling all around her as massive explosions blew the ship apart. Tetra streamlined her body in the air so she was no longer falling wildly. She would be able to flip at the last second and hopefully get a running start on the ocean. However her current limit was 6 steps, there was no way she could cover ten minutes of flying time back to the ship!

*Aboard The Black Sword, With Marc*

The dummy had taken the attack over and over again each time dishing it back out. A couple time Marc almost didn't react in time and his rebound attack almost caught him. "Geez if one of those things catches me it won't be fucking pretty" Marc commented, thinking about how strong the attack had become in this short training session. "Again" Marc said to himself channeling the gravity through his body.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

Ginkai and the others climbed back aboard *The Black Sun*. "Well dats dat" Ginkai said dusting off his hands as only the lead ship remained. "Don't be so quick to let your guard down" Kai said calmly, "Fishmen are not truly tolerated on the surface, I wouldn't be surprised if marine back up was on the way." The other fishmen nodded grimly at the thought of a marine assault. "Dat rass bwoy still a ramp round di wata?" Ginkai asked looking around for Rensui.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 12, 2009)

*Aboard the SKCC Flag ship
*
Rensuei jumped dove deep and swam to the surface at top speed and shot out the water he arc high into the air and dropped down onto the deck

"Fishman you have no business here, leave now a marine squadron is on it's way"

Rensuei looked at the man and smiled a devious smile,

"Well until they get here..." 

He slashed the man across his face and he screaming in pain as the poison kicked him. A few men ran and jumped over board while the other's drew swords. 

"Yesss" Rensuei hisses with a smile, 
"Humans with courage!!!" he roared makign a few of the men jump with fright

He blurred and ran through the men he's stuck everyone of them in a vital organ with a single spine. 

"Still inferior"

He walked into the stairwell leading down stairs, he walked through the corridors

"The boss must be here" he said

He kicked the door down easily and walked into the room, Rensuei wa susually hunched over so he looked short bun when he stoot strait he was close to 7 feet tall. He saw a fat man sitting behind a deck with several den den mushsi's in front of him. 

"So you are the boss?" Rensuei said with a evil smile
"WHEN I TALK TO YOU ANSWER ME" Rensuei spat

The man was still silent, Rensuei approached the desk and grabbed the fat man by the neck and lifted him easily off the ground.

"I'm going to beat you to a pulp, I won't kill you"
"I want you to remember that you shouldn't pick on sea creatures"

Rensuei began to give the man a sound beating it went on for what seemed like hours, there was blood and teeth all over the room. 

*BOOOOM 

SPLASH*

"Looks like your friends are here" Rensuei said
"I didn't kill you for a reason"
"Tell every human you see the ocean belongs to us" he said pointing at his chest with his index finger
"Below and above the waves"

Rensuei kicked the man in his ribs a last the and ran out of the room

"Now I get to have some fun" Rensuei said
"Marines"

He reached onto the deck to see the Marine vessel closing on the Black Sun, it was very far out of range and they were probably using them as warning shots. He swam top speed toward the Black Sun and jumped aboard. He saw the other waiting there for him.

"What's plan?" Kilik asked him 
"Mi kno wah him ago seh"
"Lets crush them" Rensuei said slamming his fist into his open palm
"Dat is all him wah do all di bloodclaat time"
"Fight fight fight" Ginkai said
"Yow my ute yuh mus jus relax some time, jah kno"
"There are four ships" Rensui said ignoring Ginkai
"The flag is mine"
"You guys handle the rest" 

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Karl dropped onto the deck and fell to his knees, a marine rushed to him

"Here take her to the infirmary, and tell the Doctor to prep the heal all antidote he used for Lt Commander Clemens"
"_Will you be OK sir?_" the marine asked
"YES NOW GO!!!!" Karl boomed

The marine turned and ran off toward the infirmary, he knelt there breathing hard, he used his chains to help him stand he got to is feet and started to walk to the infirmary. His vision became more blurred but he struggled out, he was almost full supported by the chains his body finally gave out and he collapsed to the floor.

*Marine Floating Fortress*

Fire stood at the edge looking into the water as the entire fortress was rocked but the first explosion. She looked around, for Tetra they were supposed to meet back here. She looked toward the highest peak and saw something in the black of night flying away at top speed

"That piece of shit left" Fire said angrily

Just then Tetra flew through a window and rolled on the ground

"Fire we need to leave, where is Mason" 
"That traitorous fuck just left" Fire said angrily
"I have no choice" Fire said

She took out a small vial of colourless liquid

"What's that?" Tetra said
"I hope Hawthorne got this right"

She whistled and Rain appeared out of the night sky she threw the liquid down the hawk's throat. There was loud screeching and Rain flapped about

"I'm sorry girl, but we have no choice" Fire said

The hawk had grown to twice it's size, Fire hopped on her back

"Lets goo" Fire said 
"We don't have a lot of time" she said pulling Tetra onto Rains back 

The bird took off and they flew through the air swiftly on powerful wings, They were flying so fast water was streaming from Tetra's eyes, what took them ten minutes earlier too about five minutes. The landed hopped off Rains back onto the deck and the hawk started to shrink and fell out the sky. Fire ran but she was too small to catch the hawk alone, she'd be crushed. The hawk fell and she held it over her head. Rain was so light, too light. She looked around and saw Marc standing next to her. She was so scared she didn't even feel him.

"Looks like you guys had fun" He said the orange flare easily visible in the dark night
"That fucker left us, we'd have died if I didn't stress out poor Rainy"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 12, 2009)

*With the Xtreme Marine Squadron*
An average sized marine vessel is seen speeding through the ocean at an above average pace. On board the ship, Lt.Commander Rago stands at the top of the crows nest looking out over the horizon. In the far distance Marine Base Taiho is seen. Rago jumps down from the crows nest ad walks to the head of the ship. Boyang and Yingoru along with the rest of the marines are positioned behind him, also readying themselves for battle.

"Aye! This must be something serious if they're requesting help from any marine squad in the area." Rago said as he crossed his arms.

"It BETTER be something serious. Interrupting our training session for this!" Yingoru complained.

Boyang of course was silent as usual. He didn't seem to care about the importance of the distress call.

*With the Unnamed Crew*
As Annie and Shin fought off the brunt of the marines, Anglora was defending both the ship and the intoxicated Jessie simultaneously. More marines were catapulted towards the ship  flying through the air. Anglora held both of her palms out, releasing a miniature array of sparks into the air. As the marines flew into the field of sparks, Anglora clenched both of her hands, a discharge running through them. 

*"Gorgeous hibana garden!"* Anglora said as the miniature sparks became an electrical field in the air, shocking all of the marines. They fell helplessly burnt into the ocean.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 13, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline*

Rensuei dove off the side of the boat ad cut through the water at high speeds. He made his way to the biggest of the ships and jumped on board. He surprised several marines. The aimed guns at him. 

"Now listen up" he said in a calm voice while he was anything but calm
"Why are you firing at us?"
"_You were attacking those environmentalists_" a man said
"Environmentalists?" 
"They are poachers"
"_They have a license to capture animals on the grand line?_"
"Who gave them that license?"
"You don't own the ocean, once you come out here you are in our domain"
"Your licenses given out on land mean nothing to us" 


The man shifted and pulled the trigger, Rensuei dashed forward and stabbed the man in his chest pumping him full of poison

"This isn't going anywhere" 
"Let me speak to someone in charge" he said

A man in long marine jacket walked onto the deck

"You are under arrest by order of the marines" the man said in a calm sturdy voice
"Weren't you listening?"
"I just told that guy I don't care about your land laws and licences"
"On the ocean only the strong survive"
"How strong are you?"

Rensuei said dashing forward and attacking the man, he defended himself with a pair of sai. He deflected Rensui's stabs and slashes easily but he was so hard pressed he couldn't attack. 

Rensuei just stopped his attack and flipped backward and hopped up onto the main mask sticking his feet and hand spines in. 

"A strong human" Resnuei said
"I'll give you a few seconds to get ready"
"I'll even use no poison on my spines"
"I want to keep it fair" Rensuei said with a toothy smile


----------



## koguryo (Jul 13, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *"ATTENTION! ATTENTION ALL MARINES IN THE AREA, THERE IS A MONSTER ATTACKING BASE TAIHO! WE NEED ALL OF YOUR ASSISTANCE IMMEDIATELY! HURRY!!!!!"*



Joseph puts down his Den Den Mushi and walks onto the deck of the Nonki, "We are going to Base Taiho to stop a monster."

The Fodder all begin to shout, *"Oh, fuck my life!"*

Joseph clenches his fist, "That's the spirit.  Hammer Marine, Gunner Marine, Jae-Sung, and other fodder, go man the oars."

Tendou walks over saluting, "What shall I do sir?"

Joseph smirks at Tendou, "You have a choice between doing my dry cleaning or shining my shoes.  Actually, just do both." 

"Sir."

_Few Hours Later_

In the distance Base Taiho could be seen in the distance and the lookout began to inform Joseph, "Sir!  The base is directly ahead!"

Joseph cracks his knuckles, "Excellent.  Prepare to dock.  We're all going to be doing a little fighting."

Tendou emerged from a room with a toothbrush in one hand and his sword in the other, "Transf-"

"Not you Tendou."

Tendou slouched his head and began walking into the room when Sooyoung stopped him, "If it isn't too much Joseph, I'll guard the ship while Tendou helps with the fight.  We have to see what he can do anyways."

Joseph began scratching his head and turned to Sooyoung complaining, "You're one of the stronger ones.  You can't stay and guard the ship.  Ah, I know now.  All fodder except Jae-Sung, Hammer Marine, Gunner/Rifle/Sniper Marine whatever the hell we're calling you, and Tendou shall stay and guard the ship."

All of the fodder began to cheer, *"Sweet, I'm not dying today."*


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 13, 2009)

*Aboard The Marine Flag ship with Rensuei
*
The marine took off his jacket and stretched and grabbed his sai, and beckoned to Rensuei

"You ready?" Rensuei asked with a toothy smile

He sprang off his spot on the mast and attacked the marine. The air rang out with clangs as sai met spines. Rensuei finally scored a slash on the marines chest.

"See if I weren't going easy on you, you'd be in a lot of pain now" Rensuei said

The marine charged him, but Rensuei was too fast and easily defended the man's attack pattern and stabbed him in his chest

"That's twice you would have been down for the count" 
"When I was younger I remember marines being strong" Rensuei said shaking his head

He threw a kick and the marine blocked the attack and attempted to counter attack. Rensuei could sense the attack pushed off the ground with his next foot and flew through the air. Rensuei pushed off the rail and extended his hands out in front of him and spun like a drill. The marine blocked but the pressure of the attack knocked him back and he tripped over the rail and fell into the water. 

"Oh you want to fight me in the water?"
"You really are brave" Rensuei said diving into the water


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2009)

*On Base Taiho*

By the time the Nonki and Xtreme Marine Squadron finally enter the base the majority of the fodder have been taken out, "What the hell is that?" Hana points at Tatsu. The giant dragon lashes out and hits another group of fodder before looking over at the new arrival of marines, "Great, more marines involved in this damned slave trade!" he lets out a blast of fire at them that they all leap out of the way of.

"What're you doing! You all finally arrive at my half destroyed based and you still haven't started attacking!" Commander Jenkins shouts from his building, "Go already!" 

Tatsu glares at Jenkins, "I'll stop every last one of you!" he claws the building causing it to collapse with Jenkins still inside it, "How can so many of you...SO MANY OF YOU SUPPORT THIS!!!" he shous and begins to grow even larger, around the size of the Mermen Giant from the Davy Back Fight, and charges at the newly arrived Marines.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 13, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"Left you?" Marc said dangerously, "stay here" Marc said looking around in the dark night. There was a flicker of light to the north where the other pirate ship should be and it seemed to be getting fainter. "I will be right back" Marc said launching himself from *The Black Sword.* Marc soared through the air in his low gravity sphere and the faint light got steadily brighter as he drew closer and closer. 

When he could finally make out the ship in the water he began to make his descent. It was a windless night so The Ten Ring Pirates were rowing to put distance between themselves and The Black Swords. Marc landed roughly on the deck breaking several of the deck floorboards. The destruction of the wood alerted the entire ship to his presence. Some of the deck hands shrunk into the shadows in fear but the majority stepped forward their hands on their weapons. 

"STOP!" Jules roared to his crew frightfully, "none of you can fight him, don't you read the news, he survived that mad man Garrick's attack." "I went out of my fucking way to lend you a hand" Marc said flatly ignoring everything else around him. "After I show you the fucking decency of letting you keep your head, you and your fucking crew leave my nakama to die" Marc continued darkly. "For me, that is unfucking forgivable" Marc finished his cigarette glowing faintly in the darkness.

"You have to understand, its nothing personal, its just business" Jules explained calmly. "Just business" Marc chuckled to himself, "I fucking like that." Marc released a cloud of smoke from his nostrils before speaking again. "So you will understand when I say its just fucking business when I protect my nakama" Marc said drawing his katana slowly.

Jules sighed heavily mulling something over in his mind. "We are caught between a rock and a hard place men" Jules explained. "We can't beat him and he won't let us go quietly even if we give him the map." "This isn't about the map or the treasure, we left his nakama to die after they helped us, he won't forgive us" Jules said hanging his head in defeat.

"I may not be strong enough to stop you, but I am also a man who holds Nakama highly in his list of priorities" Jules explained. "I cannot allow you to hurt my crew, I will be your opponent" Jules said stepping forward. Marc chuckled softly at first, with each passing second it grew louder and louder until Marc held his sides as he laughed. "You don't fucking get it do you, a crew are all one entity, one of you left my nakama to die, all of you left my entire crew to die, including me" Marc explained. "And you will all pay in blood."

The ship creaked ominously on the waves as The Ten Rings Pirate Crew realized they were all going to die. The creaking grew louder and louder and some of the deck hands fell to their knees. "What is this atmosphere?" Jules asked watching his crew drop to their knees one by one. *"He is a devil fruit user"* someone roared as the ship screamed in agony from the effects of the gravity. 

Suddenly Marc disappeared to the crew's surprise. *"We are safe"* someone cried out thankfully. "NO!" Jules screamed, "don't let your guard down, he is still here we just can't keep up with his speed." "Exactly" Marc's voice called out from behind a group of cowering deck hands. Marc brought his sword down quickly and the deck was suddenly splattered with blood as the men fell defeated.

The slaughter continued into the night, those on the deck of *The Black Sword* could hear the particularly loud and painful cries from The Ten Ring Pirates. Though they had been wronged some of The Black Swords could not help but feel a bit sympathetic towards the other crew. Finally the night sky and the sea fell silent as no doubt Marc was finished cleaning up.

Marc looked down at Jules coldly, Jules was shivering and covered in the blood of his crew mates. He had been powerless to stop Marc from annihilating the entire ship. "Maybe now, you understand a little of how I feel when you left my nakama for dead" Marc said darkly. However Jules could not respond, the images of his nakama being slaughtered in front of him kept playing in his mind like a broken record. "I hope you will pay dearly for this" Jules said finally finding his voice.

"If not by my hand eventually at the hand of someone stronger" Jules continued. "I am not sorry to say it won't be by your hand" Marc said quietly a dark orb appearing in his hand. Marc channeled the orb through his body and pressed his right index finger against Jules' head. "Any last words?" Marc asked flatly. "I hope The New World is ready for a monster like you" Jules said as Marc discharged the gravity.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 13, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki came to and looked around the room she was bandaged heavily, Her body burned with pain. She looked over to see Karl sitting next to her bed with his legs folded reading a book

"Well sleeping beauty is finally awake" Karl said snapping the book shut
"I have never been in so much pain in my life" she said
"You got pretty banged up" 
"Yea that wasn't the best situation for me"
"The weather sucked"
"You still got the job done and that's the most important part"
"The marines are all about results these days" Karl said
"Well Clemens will be back to riding me in no time" Tsubaki said
"You have to put her rank infront of her name" Karl said seriously
"Jeez you know what I mean"
"Now that you are awake I supposed we'll have the debriefing"
"I'll go find out when it is" Karl said getting to his feet

*Aboard The Black sword*

Fire stood watching as Hawthorne watched over Rain. He was a Doctor with a snake Bisteno she figured he'd know more about animals than Akawana. He told her she'd be fine she just needed some rest.

"I'm going to fuck up those guys" Fire said 

She went back onto the deck as Marc landed covered in blood

"You killed them all didn't you?" she asked
"Yes, I don't let traitors live" Marc said in a somber voice
"Did you have to kill ALL of them I wanted to kill the bird fucker" Fire said
"Sorry, next time i'll carry you" Marc said as he walked below deck to get cleaned up

Smirnov sat in the dark blowing smoke clouds into the air

"*The boy is too much like his father*" Smirnov said with a smile
"*No matter what I do to try to tone him down he does something that I am unable to stop*"

He started laughing and Fire turned to watch him 

"What's funny?" Fire asked
"*Nothing actually*" he said pulling her into a bear hug
"Let me goo I can't breathe you big lug" he said

She didn't try to push him off but it wouldn't have mattered, he had his bracelets on but his body was still hard as rock. HE released her 

"*You are very important to me*" he said
"*I never had any children but all of you are like my children*" he said

Fire pat him on his head and hugged him around his neck. He was a first person she met after her family was killed and he saved her and took care of her.

"*Is Rain OK?*" Smirnov asked
"Yes, because Hawthorne improved the formula it won't hurt her, she just needs some rest"
"Good" Smirnov said

Suddenly a big wind fulled the sails and the boat cut through the water. Smirnov got to his feet and walked over to the wheel.

"*Call Tetra we need a heading*" Smirnov said to Fire and he grabbed a hold of the wheel.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 13, 2009)

-With Troll-
He was minutes away from Marine Base Taiho. Troll was telling everyone what to do.
Alright all of you nameless, useless fodder, stay here or you'll be flattened. Mickey, you too. Chao, you're with me. Fodder, begin to dock.
Troll transformed into his hybrid point then did some stretches to prepare for a fight. Chao grabbed his halberd and did some standard exercises to prepare. Neither of them had ever been there for an attack on a marine base. Just before they docked, a den den mushi rang.
Hello? Chao answered.
Who is this?
Lt. Kung Chao. Who is this?
Lt. Commander Colt Heartbreak. Troll has met me. Tell him Lillian and McCoy are being delayed. They'll make it as soon as possible, but not for awhile.
Got it. Anything else?
No. Colt hung up.
Chao passed the message on to Troll, who was indifferent about the news. What was important was the ship had just landed and they were ready to fight.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 13, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"TETRA!" Fire called out loudly down bottom. One of the wolves howled joining Fire in calling Tetra. "Shut it" Fire said quickly, "do you want to wake the rest of the ship up?" The wolf growled a response and Fire laughed. "I guess I did wake up the ship too." 

Tetra appeared up top rubbing the sleep out of her eyes. "What in Oda's name is that?" Tetra said spying the trail of blood from where Marc had landed and down below where she had just come from. Tetra's eyes filled with realization when she realized what the trail meant. "Marc is back isn't he?" Tetra asked already sure of the answer.

*"I need my bearings"* Smirnov said with a smile and a swig from his gourd. Tetra looked down at her log post before pointing Smirnov in the right direction. *"Thanks"* Smirnov said with a wink, *"you should go back to sleep, today has been full of excitement for everyone."* Tetra nodded before disappearing below deck.

For the next few days the crew trained, slept, eat and talked as usual. Smirnov and Marc were particularly happy they could finally train on the boat. Simo had finally found out where all his impact dials went and the crew had to restrain him from killing Wesley. Wesley meanwhile was constantly with Hawthorne and the two of them were always doing some insane experiment that sometimes resulted in a small explosion and both of them fleeing the lab coughing.

_One morning...._

"Someone call Marc and Smirnov" Simo said from the crow's nest. "This doesn't make sense" Simo called down looking into the distance again. "What is the problem?" Marc asked appearing at the base of the mast, Tetra had went into the gym and got him. Smirnov appeared up top a few seconds later with Fire. "Its a barricade" Simo called down, "but its not marine ships, they are between us and the island."

"So you are telling me that there is a pirate crew so big it has several ships blocking our path?" Marc asked confused. "No it appears to be several different ships from different crews" Simo said peering through his scope again. "So we have a bunch of fuckers with an alliance" Marc said. "It would appear so" Simo responded. "Lets get them out of our fucking way shall we?" Marc said cracking his knuckles.

*With Ginkai*

Ginkai began climbed aboard one of the marine vessels that were in the process of trying to drive the fishmen away. Hiccuping slightly from his alcohol consumption Ginkai boarded the ship wobbling about as he did so. "What say we juss bun a spliff and hol a medi?" Ginkai offered the flabbergasted marines aboard the ship. A shot was fired and Ginkai managed to avoid the bullet as he wobbled backwards. 

"Xeen" Ginkai said in response to the bullet, "a suh unnuh wah bloodclat roll." The marines got over the initial shock of the drunk fish man and began to rush forward attacking. Ginkai released several unorthodox and drunken attacks and pretty soon everyone on the ship was unconscious. The boat suddenly rocked violently in the waves and Ginkai went tumbling overboard.

Ginkai fell into the water with an insane smirk on his face. The other fish men were all attacking the other marine vessels. "Di rude bwoy Rensui been gone fi a while now" Ginkai slurred to himself. "Betta mek sure di bwoy nah run inna trouble."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2009)

with the Nonki-

"What the hell are you going on about." Joseph grumbles jumping off the ship and drawing his sword. "Damn dragon." "WAIT UP!!!" Hana shouts. "Don't forget me!" Hammer marine quickly charges with them. "Hana! Tendou! Jaesung! Sooyung! Whoever the hell else is with me!" Joseph shouts. "Follow my lead! we're going to take him down with a combo assault! I'll fire a cannonball, Hana hit him with your slicing palm. Jaesung and Sooyoung give him a good sword slash combo. Hammermarine and Tendou hit his sword wounds as hard as you can! And sniper marine, fire the final blast to his gut when it's all over!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 13, 2009)

*Marine base Taiho*
"A DRAGON? STOP SHITTIN' ME? Yingoru said as the giant sized dragon charged at the marines. "And what the hell is this dragon talking about?" Yingoru continued as he unsheathed his sword.

Lt.Commander Rago looked over as the other marine squads arrived. "Aye! A slave trade?" Rago said rather confused. "Now now, this dragon fellow must be confused. The government, let alone the marines, would never have a hand in the slave trading business."

Yingoru spat on the ground. "It don't care what the hell they do as long as I get to cut something up!" Yingoru roared as he prepared his blade. *"Lunar Style: Flying crescent blade!"* Yingoru exclaimed as he slashed at the air with his sword, sending a crescent shaped air slice at Tatsu's neck that moved like a boomerang. 

Boyang meanwhile acted as if he was picking up an extremely heavy object. He then lifted it above his head and threw it at Tatsu. *"100 pd anvil toss!"* He said in his head.

Rago simply seemed relax even though the situation proved dire. He weakly pointed his index finger at one of the many swords that decorated the ground from the fallen marines. *"T?l?kin?sie!"* Rago commanded as the sword floated from the ground and flew at Tatsu at an alarming speed.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 13, 2009)

*With Rensuei and the Marine captain*

He dove into the water and grabbed the marine, fighting a fish man in water was not something anyone would want to do. Rensuei played around with the man. He pulled him down and used his own self taught fishman karate to make currents and whirlpools to prevent the man from getting air

"Welcome to may world" Rensuei said 

Of course the Marine couldn't understand him, he was trying his best to get air.

"So I can fight you equally on land but you can't even put up a fight in the sea, how disappointing" Rensuei statred laughing
"Well we didn't fight equally" Rensuei said still laughing

He grabbed the man and started swimming deeper and deeper he could feel the depth pressing against him when suddenly something crashed into him and he released the man who seemed to have been knocked out and began to float to the surface. Rensuei spun to face what ever it was that crashed into him. He saw Ginkai there with a big smile on his face 

"What are you doing here?" Rensuei said angrily
"Mi did a beat up dem utes but mi neva see no bady strong pon da boat deh"
"So you came to mess with me?"
"You could have gone to Kai or Kilik or Nila"
"Why did you come here?"
"I doh know still, you a di first one a dem mi did a tink bout"
"Lets trash that last boat and get out of here" Rensuei said 

He started swimming to the surface at top speed he flew out of the water and landed on the deck

"Who else wants to have fun" 

The deck was silent when there was a loud noise and teh boat shook

"That sound means the boat is sinking" Rensuei said
"Give your bosses a message from Rensuei"
"Stay on land, the sea belongs to us" Rensuei said as he walked backward over the side of the boat

He fell into the water and saw Ginkai just floating in the water

"Hey wake up" Rensuei said roughly shaking Ginkai
"Whoa wha a gwan?" Ginkai said shaking his head
"You broke the hull and the boat is sinking" Rensuei said
"Mi doh memba non a dat still"
"Mi was a jus follow you dem BAM mi crash into someting" 
"This drunkard broke the hull unintentionally" Rensuei said shaking his head
"Lets get back to the ship and get out of here" Rensuei said swimming away with Ginkai in tow

*Somewhere on the Grandline
*
"Whoa that is a lot of ships" Fire said
"What are we going to do?" Simo asked
"They are pretty close together" Marc said
"If we board one we can get to the others" He said 
"*That barricade and those chains look exactly like it would if the marines did it*" Smirnov said
"_I don't care, I've been so bored the past few days_" Dreyri said stretching
"*I'll stay here with the boat*" Smirnov said
"I'll take out a few with the cannons" Simo said
"So I'm taking Drey and Tetra" Marc said
"Lets fucking roll" Marc said grabbing Tetra and Dreyri
"*Something is vrong with this*" Smirnov said
"*Pirates vorking together and using marine tactics, this is...*"
"I don't care Smirnov" Marc said cutting off Smirnov

He created a zero gravity sphere and grabbed Dreyri and Tetra and ran dragging them and shot off the side of the black sword. Fire whistled and Rain picked her up

"Lets go girl" Fire said
"Lets have some fun"


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 13, 2009)

-With Troll-
That's big, Chao said. He was amazed at the size of Tatsu,  Great of all things we could be fighting, it's a big fucking dragon. Chao stared at it some more then came to a conclusionBigger then you Troll?
I don't know. Troll said. He transformed into his Muscle point, I guess we'll find out.
The two jumped out of the ship and noticed the dragon was already being attacked by plenty of marines.
I don't suppose you want to join in?
Lets not. The worst thing we can do is ruin their attack. Lets see what this dragon is made of then group with our allies before we do anything.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 14, 2009)

*Somewhere On The Grand Lind, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc and Fire touched down on the lead ship gently. Marc dropped Dreyri and Tetra on their feet before surveying his surroundings. The pirates on the ship were all standing at attention, they all also seemed to be from different crews. "Let us pass through and we won't take you fuckers apart" Marc said realizing just how many ships and men there were now. 

The men did not seem to hear what Marc said and continued to stand at attention. "I am fucking speaking you guys, you fuckers" Marc said getting annoyed. *"You are in restricted waters, turn back immediately or we will be forced to attack"* the men chanted in unison. "Look you fuckers, get out of my way or YOU will be in restricted waters face down and DEAD!" Marc roared.

"There is something wrong with them" Tetra said looking at the men curiously. They continued to stand at attention while staring off blankly into the distance. "You are fucking right, they are insane and they are about to fucking die because of it" Marc said placing his hand on his sword. *"We regrettably cannot allow your refusal to comply and hostility slide, you will be apprehended"* the men suddenly chanted again. "Apprehend this" Marc said flipping them off.

The men suddenly moved forward in unison in what appeared to be a preconceived attack pattern. "This is strange" Fire said drawing her blades defensively. "We don't have time for another fucking mystery" Marc said drawing his blade. Marc blocked the combined sword strikes of five men and used his free hand to blast them backwards with his gravity. "Something is definitely off but if we don't stop them, they will stop us" Dreyri said blocking a strike with Moongarm.

Fire, Tetra and Dreyri fought defensively, they couldn't quite shake the funny feeling that something was wrong. As for Marc, well he felt that feeling alright. He just didn't give a shit, while Fire, Tetra and Dreyri were fighting to defend and render people unconscious Marc was killing those who attacked him. Suddenly blood splattered one of the rushing men and he froze in place.

*"ARGH!"* the man screamed wiping the blood from his face, *"WHERE AM I?! WHATS GOING ON HERE?!"* the man screamed looking around frantically. Marc hesitated in confusion as the man staggered backwards in fear. *"STOP PLEASE, I DON'T WANT TO BE HERE!"* the man screamed in fear. Suddenly the other men stopped, *"subdue the break away"* the shouted.

The men suddenly stopped attacking The Black Swords and turned on the man who had broken ranks. *"GET THEM INTO THE WATER"* he screamed fearfully. *"It will break the hold on them"* he shouted. "Should we listen to him?" Fire asked unsure, "he was just helping to attack us." "We have nothing to lose" Marc said, "them on the other hand, some of them still have all their limbs."

Marc, Tetra, Fire and Dreyri took to knocking people overboard, as the people who were tossed overboard surface a rapid transformation took place. Some of them began to scream in shock, others began to thank Oda profusely for their freedom and others just got down right pissed off. "What the fuck is going on here?" Marc roared when the ship was finally clear. "Oh" Fire said sarcastically, "NOW you want to know" she said rolling her eyes.

The men climbed aboard the ship, however this time they actually seemed to be aware of what was going on around them. Marc raised his sword again but a man raised his hand surrendering. "You have five seconds to tell me what the fuck is going on here before I kill you" Marc said darkly. "We are being held against out will" the man said quickly. "If you enjoy your freedom, don't go to that island" the man said seriously.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2009)

_*Tatsu vs a lot of Marines*_

"What the hell are you going on about." Joseph grumbles jumping off the ship and drawing his sword. "Damn dragon." "WAIT UP!!!" Hana shouts. "Don't forget me!" Hammer marine quickly charges with them. "Hana! Tendou! Jaesung! Sooyung! Whoever the hell else is with me!" Joseph shouts. "Follow my lead! we're going to take him down with a combo assault! I'll fire a cannonball, Hana hit him with your slicing palm. Jaesung and Sooyoung give him a good sword slash combo. Hammermarine and Tendou hit his sword wounds as hard as you can! And sniper marine, fire the final blast to his gut when it's all over!"[/QUOTE]

Tatsu sees a cannon ball coming right at him but he smacks it away with the back of his claw, he then feels a swift cut to his side, but he quickly knees Hana and sends her flying backwards.

The two sword users come straight for him but he claps his two giant hands together, catching them in the process and forcing them into each other, "There aren't any sword wounds!" Hammermarine shouts, "Just go anyway!" Joseph orders, so the two charge forward. He shoots a wave of fire at the two, forcing them to jump backwards and hault their attack. Tatsu then eyes Rifle Marine, who holds his gun shakily, "He's gona' kill me..." he quickly leaps out of the way of a blast of fire.

Tatsu prepares to attack the Nonki himself but the berserk dragon's attention is drawn to the man that hits him with a, *"Lunar Style: Flying crescent blade!"* the next thing he knows he gets hit in the gut by something that he can't even see. He atleast managed to smack away an incoming sword with one of his claws.

The rampaging dragon stood, slightly injured, but didn't look like he would be stopping anytime soon. However, he suprisingly flew high into the sky, "Did he run away?" Rago asks. They all look up and see the giant dragon returning, "EVERYONE MOVE!" Hana warns them all as he crashes into the ground destroying the area he landed on and sending large boulders all over. 

He readies to attack again but suddenly he feels a cannon ball hit his side. He turns to the Nonki leader and dashes forward. He slams his massive claw downward but Joseph barely manages to avoid it and then he aims his hand at the dragon, "Double Cannon Ball Expel!" he fires two cannonballs that create a mass of smoke. He readies his blade as he waits for it to clear, "RRRRAAAAAAAAAARRRR!!!!" Cpmpletely out of control he grabs Joseph in his mighty claw.

He then feels a few cuts on his back, "T?l?kin?sie!" he looks at Rago who is near by firing more weapons at him. He stomps his foot that creates a shockwave that nearly knocks him off his feet. However by the time he fully recovers the giant dragon is right in his face. He uses his free hand to grab the Xtreme Squadron Leader as well. He fires a blast of fire into the air as he holds the two Marine Squad Leaders in his claws.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 14, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Rensui and Ginkai shot out of the water and landed on the deck. Kilik, Kai and Nila were already back on the ship. 

"The island whales are free" Kai said
"Good" Rensui said resting a hand on Kai's shoulder
"What now?" Kilik asked
"Nila there is a sea king attacking human ships"
"Can you find out where it is and set a course for there?"
"I suppose I can" Nila said scratching her head
"I heard it from a fish before we came here to free the whales"
"Find out and get us to that area" Rensui said
"Kilik you are in charge of the wheel"
"Wha you wah me fi do?" Ginkai asked as he hiccuped
"I want you to sit there and do nothing" Rensuei said pointing to a spot on the deck 
"Lets go guys I don't want the humans to kill that sea king"
"If it is the type I think it is, I don't want anything bad to happen to it" Rensui said fingering the biggest tooth on his necklace.

*On the A ship in the Barricade*

Fire looked around the boat they'd already killed quite a few of the men before one of them snapped. The rest of the crew was climbing back aboard, Simo was sinking ships and that seemed to break more and more men of what ever was controlling them. 

"I'll go tell Simo to stop" Fire said

She whistled Rain and they flew back toward The Black Sword, she got there and the cannon fire stopped. The a large group of men had taken to boarding the other boats and freeing the other men of what ever strange spell they were under. It took a while but eventually the ships were packed with men ready to sail away from the place

"*We could never thank you enough*" a man said dropping to his knees

Marc and the others just looked around

"_Turn back or take another route_" another said 
"What exactly happened"
"_The last thing i remember is being captured by marines_"
"I'll tell you what happened" a man said walking out of the crowd

He was a tall well muscled man with an eye patch over his eye, he raised his hand to show a number tattooed there

"The marines capture pirates and send them to a secret facility and do experiments on them"
"Luckily the place we were sent wasn't one of the biological places"
"The one we were sent to was a psychological torture facility"
"It's all about using different methods to break a person's mind"
"They do this so people can be better interrogated"
"How do you know all this?" Marc asked
"I broke out of the spell once and over heard a conversation between the doctors, I was free for a few days I didn't take the meds they gave me but I was eventually caught and put back under."
"The last thing I remember is glowing white eyes"
"Fucking marines" Marc said slamming his fist into his palm
"I know what you are thinking Marc" Tetra started saying
"_Lets wreck that shit_" Dreyri said with a devious smile
"This is the first time we have agreed on anything" Marc said looking at the swordsman
"_I didn't get to have any fun here_" Dreyri said as it it were an excuse to agree with Marc
"_You shouldn't go there, they'll catch you_" a man said in a scared voice
"_I'm different that you weaklings_" Dreyri said
"Lets get the fuck out of here" Marc said motioning to Tetra and Dreyri
"If you are going to raid the facility please take me" the man that explained it said
"Why the fuck would we do that?" Marc said
"I know the place I can help" the man said
"My name is Charles Wint" he said offering a hand

Marc ignored the outstretched hand hand

"Whatever" he said 

He grabbed Dreyri and Charles

"What about me?" Tetra asked
"I hope you are getting better" Marc said with a smirk and shot off toward *The Black Sword.*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 14, 2009)

*Marine Base Taiho*
"Aye! What a pain this is! I thought you dragons were nonexistent anyway." Rago said as he observed the fire breathing dragon from his large claws. "AYE! YINGORU! BOYANG! YOU TWO KNOW WHAT TO DO!" Rago bellowed from the extreme height. 

Both Yingoru and Boyang nodded in unison. "Yea yea yea, we know what the hell to do. You ready Boyang?" Yingoru said as he held his blade at the ready. Boyang nodded in approval. A large grin came across Yingoru's face. "Excellent. Then let's get started shall we?"

Rago meanwhile attempted to get Tatsu's attention. "Aye! DRAGON! HEY DRAGON!" Rago yelled. Tatsu continued to breath fire into the air. Rago used his telekinetic ability to throw all kinds of debris at Tatsu until he finally looked at him. Tatsu roared in his face. "Aye! I think this dragon needs some mints as well...." Rago said. 

Rago looked Tatsu directly in the eyes, meeting his beastly gaze with Rago's mesmerizing gaze. *"Sommeil!"*  Rago said in a weird, otherworldly type voice. Tatsu continued to stare at him with no apparent affect. "Aye! Well, it was worth a try." Rago said in a nonchalant voice.

Suddenly, Tatsu's eyelids began to flicker for a bit. The great beast was obviously fighting off the drowsiness. "Aye! Marine Joseph, now's our chance to escape." Rago said to Joseph as he struggled to pry himself free of Tatsu's grip in his sleepy state. Rago jumped down from Tatsu's claw and just a few feet from the ground said the words *"L?vitation plus!"*  Rago quickly came to a slow fall and gently levitated a few feet from the ground before coming to a safe landing. Tatsu was quickly coming to his senses.

"Time for dragon meat! Yingoru exclaimed as he walked towards Tatsu. *"Lunar Technique: Waxing Crescent Typhoon!"* Yingoru commanded as he started spinning with his sword outstretched. He created a mini, cutting twister. 

Boyang then began to act as if a heavy gust was plaguing the area. He held on to his marine hat and was pretending to be blown away. *"Act of wind!"* He said in his head. Suddenly, a powerful gust of wind blew into the area, increasing the size of Yingoru's cutting twister. The twister grew larger and larger until it became a size that threatened Tatsu's well being. *"Lunar mime Technique! Giant waxing crescent Typhoon!"*


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 14, 2009)

*On The Grand Line, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc landed on *The Black Sword* and dumped Charles on Dreyri on the deck ceremoniously. "Hey man" Charles said at being thrown to the deck floor. "Shut it" Marc said looking off towards the barricade looking to see what Tetra would do.

As the rest of the ships began to disperse leaving only the one Tetra was on. *"Hey miss, I am grateful and all for you setting us free but seriously I want to put this Oda forsaken island behind me for good"* one of the pirates said. "I suppose I can't stall any more can I?" Tetra said with a faint smile. Tetra ran towards the edge of the ship and jumped.

As the sea drew nearer Tetra closed her eyes enjoying the breeze that ruffled her hair. "Paseo del agua" Tetra said confidently as she touched down on the water and broke into an immediate sprint. Tetra pumped her legs at top speed, numerous attempts and even more practice later she had realized she had to go at full speed otherwise she would sink. 

"I won't fall in" Tetra panted to herself, "but even I can't go flat out for too long." With the speed Tetra was moving at, water kicked up behind her violently and *The Black Sword* drew closer and closer. Tetra's leg muscles screamed in agony and she almost stumbled from the immense effort. "Rociada" Tetra said deciding to push her luck.

The last burst of speed took everything Tetra had and she leapt towards *The Black Sword* exhausted. However she began to fall early, she threw out her hand at the last second and managed to grab the side railing with one hand. Dangling from the side of the boat exhausted she tried to pull herself up, but she didn't have it in her. As her grip waned she considered calling out for help but decided against it. As her hand slipped someone grabbed her wrist.

"Why didn't you call for help?" Marc asked pulling Tetra aboard the ship. "I wanted to but I couldn't" Tetra tried to explain. "Don't ever be afraid to ask me for help" Marc said dumping Tetra on the deck. "Do you fucking understand me?" Marc asked seriously. "Yes" Tetra panted the feeling returning to her legs. "Set a course for the island" Marc said plopping down on the deck.

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Ginkai snoozed peacefully in the sun as the boat made its way towards their next destination. Ginkai was asked to do nothing and he wasn't complaining in the slightest. Ginkai began to tap the deck with his hand searching for his draw string bag. When he felt it beneath his hand he quickly opened it and took out his pipe and a stalk of ganja. Lightning it up quickly he took a long draw and held the hit. When he couldn't hold his breath any longer he exhaled through his gills slowly. "Dis is di life" Ginkai said as the boat swayed back and forth gently.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 14, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline
*
Tetra wanted to rest but Marc has said to make for the island she guided Charles into the map room so he could tell them where to go. The island wasn't in sight, the blockade seemed to be the first line of defense. She figured out where the island was and went back onto deck and give Smirnov his instructions

"I'm so tired" she said
"I'm going to rest, don't wake me till we are almost ready to go" she said disappearing below deck
"I hope I can have some fun this time" Fire said
"That floating fortess sucked, I didn't even get to fight much"
"You'll have your chance girl the place is heavily guarded"
"Good" Fire said as she pulled her knives free and spun them about

Fire checked her weights and started her exercise routine. She jumped around the boat pushing and jumping off various ropes and obstacles. 

"Stop that" Simo said
"You are making me dizzy just looking at you" 
"Whats more is that I can feel you hopping around" Simo said and he looked up at her

He too was training, he was doing what looked like a dance with kicks, trips and jumps involved. 

"We should be there by night time" Charles said

Marc was already sleeping and snoring loudly


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 14, 2009)

Aboard the Black Sun

The Pistolshrimp Fishman headed to the helm, where carefully took the wheel.With large powerful claws like that he had to be careful not to tear the ting right off the deck.Following the instructions of Rensui they headed for the Seaking and possibly humans that were hunting it.

With Shin

The limping swordsman was fighting off the assaults of multiple marines while trying to take down that annoying Kong brother, but the thing that made it surprisingly difficult was the fact marines kept falling down from the sky and those fleshy projectiles had a surprising good aim when it came to letting themselves get flung from a marine ship to a pirate ship.

Each one was almost right on the mark and with him being far from nimble in this state he had trouble dodging the insane marines while fighting off the marines that had already landed on board.

"Mistral."Shin launched a flurry of thrusts that took down a large percentage of the fodder marines that were obstructing him.When Kong leaped towards him, Shin slashed right before Kong was about to bash down his morningstar on Shin's head.The precise cut removed the threat and both of Kong's legs.The marine was now missing his legs as well as his left eye and while Shin had started out wanting to kill him, he decided against doing so now. He wanted to vent the anger he had towards Kong's brother but doing it on such a sad little marine was just pitiful. 

While Kong was being carried off board by a pair of fodder marines Shin proceeded to help cut down the remainder of fodder that had landed on board. 

Meanwhile with Alph

The android had landed on board of the marine ship, Fire and Flavor dials popped out of his lower legs and their explosive combination destroyed the four slingshots and also started a fire on the deck. The next move was to shoot off his hands, wrap the chains connected to them around the mast and he then launched himself with his Jet dials.At full power the mast's wood quickly started to creak and crack. While marines started firing at him, the android didn't let up. He was resistant to gunfire from such cheap weaponry and just kept going until the mast was pulled down. He recovered from the sudden momentum and reeled his hands back in.

While this happened the sails caught fire and helped spreading the fire faster.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 14, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline with the Black Sun Pirates*

Rensuei stooped at his usual spot at the front of The Black Sun on a pole that protruded from the bow as a sort of decoration. It took great balance to stoop there while the ship was moving through the water. Nila had gotten the information they needed and plotted a course. She may be a ditz but she was really smart when it came to some things. Kilik seemed to be training at the back of the boat. Rensuei had ordered him to be the helmsman but it was only a mater of time before he snapped the wheel and Kai had a fit and chased him away. Kai was now at the helm steering the ship toward it's destination. Rensuei could smell the smoke from Ginkai's pipe even though he was very far from him and up wind. It annoyed him so much that pungent smell. He reached up and touched the biggest tooth on his necklace again. 

All the teeth on his necklace were from sea kings and they were all very very big but this tooth was the biggest on the necklace. It made it look ridiculous but he didn't' care about how he looked. The tooth belonged to a type of sea king called a Taigon. It was actually one of the smaller teeth from the creature. The bigger ones wouldn't fit on the necklace, it was also very hard for him to get a hole through it to string it. A Taigon was a sea king with what appeared to be a dragons head and a serpantine body that was orange and had black stripes all over it. It was said to be one of the most vicious sea kings ever encountered. Rensuei had seen a group of fishmen fight with an adult one while he was aboard his former crew's pirate ship. Of course Jimbei and those others were very strong and easily killed the beast before it could destroy them. Judging from the stories he heard about this Taigon it was still a baby. The humans would think it big but they had never seen adult sea kings like the ones in the calm belt. He felt Nila approaching him and turned to face her

"We are now entering the area of the reports" Nila said 
"Good" Rensuei said standing to his full height
"What are you going to do, help it?" Nila asked
"Nope, I am going to tame it and make it my pet" Rensuei said and he walked pass her
"OK guys, here we are."
"We are going to add a new member to our crew" Rensuei said looking at everyone
"We are going to tame a Taigon"
"Anyone up for some fun?" Rensuei said with a big smile on his face


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2009)

_Black Sun Pirates_

"Oooh! Me! I haven't done anything unusual in a while!" She said smiling widely. "Dad said Taigons are pretty scary, but if you hit them hard enough in the nose they'll run away!" Despite her cluelessness when it came to surface world affairs, Nila knew a lot about the sea, sometimes even more than most would think.

_Candor Island, Stettin vs. Greize_

"WARK!" Wilder roared. Stettin charged towards the ostrich, but Greize transformed into his beret form, increasing Wilder's agility. 

"I'm going to kill you!" Stettin lunged in, sending his trident through Wilder's body. The Ostrich twitches for a few seconds, then becomes limp. "Heh. Finally I-" 

"WILDER! AEROBLAST!" The Ostrich's neck craned up, staring down at the skeletal man attacking him with a trident. Stettin looks up in surprise, but the only thing he sees is a flash of bright light, and then a loud, deafening explosion. 

Greize was back in human form now, and was yanking out the trident lodged in Wilder's body. After a few minutes he manages to yank it off.

"WARK!" Wilder yelled again before dropping to the ground.

Greize sighed, and picked up his ostrich, slinging himself on the animal's wing. "They should be gone from the ship now. Let's go back."

At another side of town, Zavin was still ahead of his pursuers. It won't be long now until he gets away. 

Then as he was turning by an alleyway to confuse his enemies, a large explosion throws him back, causing him to drop Sogar. 

"What the..." The knight looks at the source of the explosion, and sees 2 figures fighting. One of them was attacking with a flurry of punches and kicks, while the other took all attacks and countered with explosives. 

"A minor problem. No matter, I can still finish this." He approaches the still unconcious Sogar and is about to pick him up when a massive drill appears out of nowhere and hits him hard. 

"RAGH!" 

From afar, a smiling Cass holding her handgun watches as her strongest move slowly force Zavin back. 

Behind her Ruru, Matyr and Cecilia catch up to them.

Zavin snarled. "Worthless! Looks like I'll have to kill all of you!" His form becomes more slender, and a tail comes out of his back. A pair of buck teeth grow out of his helmet, and a few whiskers come out as well. Zavin gripped on the drill shot, and slowly pushed Cass's strongest move back.

_Somewhere else in Candor_

Yumi continues her search for Rek and Jun, finding traces of debris everywhere. Blasted out streets and scorch marks dot the pathway where Rek and Jun had fought. 

The Nihonese revolutionary sighed.  Sogar had been kidnapped by an evil knight, half the crew is running after him, the Windy Dirge was damaged again..."Well, at least things couldn't get any worse."

"Well if it isn't the runaway." 

Yumi's face pales when she hears that familiar voice. She turns around, hoping that it isn't who she thought it was. 

Before her stood a woman with white hair, who looked similar to Rek but with strangely colored irises. She was dressed in a long, gold cloak, and seemed to be holding a pole weapon under her cloak.

"O-O-O-" 

"Yes, it's me. Have you seen my worthless piece of trash of a cousin?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2009)

With Alph-

The ship's sails began to catch on fire but no one expected what would happen next BOOM BOOM! Two explosions went off on the sides of the ships leaving gapping holes in them. Ray stood on the end of the ship, spinning a few drum sticks, "I feel like I haven't done anything but work on that weapon of mine in years. I'm probably rusty," he revealed the hidden blades in his drum stick and rushed forward cutting through marines, "Not too rusty," a group of marines corner him but he taps his drum sticks together three times and a hidden drum pad on one of their backs explode and take everyone else out.

He puts away tosses another pad into a group of marines and they all cower until he activates it with his drum sticks and it explodes into a smoke screen. He equipts his buzzsaw symbols and rushes through the smoke, cutting through marines.

Base Taiho-

The giant tornado heads straight for Tatsu, "Eh? What the hell, I'm still in here!" Joseph shouts, clearly he hadn't escaped when Rago told him to. The beast backs up slowly as it approaches but then shoots to the sky just in time to only get a cut on his leg and tail. He turns down and spits a blast of fire, causing the tornado to turn into a giant flaming tornado that was growing out of control.

He crashes back down to the ground and looks around. Suddenly three swordsmen, Yingoru, Jae-Sung, and Sooyoung all strike the arm that holds Joseph, forcing him to release the marine. Tatsu goes to step on the four but they move just in time, however they don't make it in time to dodge the tail swing that hits them dead on and sends them flying.

He turns to the annoying mime and digs his claws into the rocks, chucking up some boulders that all head straight for him. He looks back at Rago and he rest of the Nonki and rushes forward, shooting blasts of fire at them and raising his claws, ready to strike.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2009)

With Joseph-

"Damn." The others panicked as the fireballs came towards them. Hana cut down as many as she could while Dodging, Joseph simply stood where he was, watching the event. "I feel forgotten." He says calmly. "DON'T THINK ABOUT THAT NOW!!" Hana shouts, She knew what he was talking about, even if his words didn't make much sense. "OI! WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM DRAGON!!!" Joseph shouts. "THE HELL WERE YOU BLATHERING ON ABOUT EARLIER ABOUT US BEING IN ON IT WITH THEM! I DON'T GET WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT!" He shouts again, assuming dragons had good hearing. *"WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!!" *Hana, hammer marine, Jae-sun, sooyoung, rifle marine and tendou shout. 

"I'm talking to him." Joseph comments while pointing at a massive fireball coming towards him. "LOOK OUT JOSEPH!" They shout. "Shield expel." Joseph release a large metal shield into the flame. "You worry too much." He then looks around, Everyone seemed to be worried about the fireballs and the dragon coming at them doing what they could to stop him. "I'm going in." Joseph charges towards the dragon. "IDIOT!!!!!!!" Hana screams. "YOU'RE GONNA GET KILLED!!!" Joseph just looks back. "If i die. I die." He says, Jumping into the air and hoping to avoid a fist, Tail, foot, teeth and or fire ball combo.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2009)

*Tatsu vs Joseph*

Joseph jumps into the air and twists his body to avoid an incomig fire ball, he then leaps on Tatsu's arm as he thrusts it forward. He runs up onto his shoulder and then leaps off to avoid an attack from his other arm. Wide open he slices his chest, but the dragon ignores it and slams his giant elbow into Joseph sending him flying backwards.

"Cannon Ball Expel!" he fires a few cannon balls as he flies backwards. They explode as they hit the flames shot by Tatsu, "You still haven't answered me! WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM!!!" Hana shouts at him again, "He can't understand you idiot!" 

Joseph readies his sword but waits to attack when he sees Tatsu isn't going to strike, "Sl...sla...slav...SLAROOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRR!!!!" He attempts to communicate with him but the savage beast inside him just takes over once again and fires a massive wave of fire at him.

_Derrick vs Trey_

Derrick is stuck in mid air, Trey's bullet heading right for his heart. He twists his body and it hits his shoulder instead. He crashes down into the key covered ground and slowly gets back up holding his shoulder, "Looks you glasses wearing freak...I don't have time for you, I'm gona' beat the shit out of that Darius bastard..." he ignores his pain and readies his staff.

"I've already analyzed your fighting style, you don't stand a chance," Derrick thinks for a moment and then grins, "You've analyzed my fighting style with a staff," he drops his staff into the pile of keys, "Bring it on..." he rushes forward before Trey has a chance to dodge or analyze any of his movements and he delivers a hard punch right to the face.

He flies backwards and lifts his guns to fire but he soon feels the lazer fired by Derrick go right through his stomach, "Ghuh!" he looks up and sees Derrick. His fist is glowing, wrapped in black and white substance. BAM! He punches him right in the face, breaking his glasses and forcing him to drop his guns.

Derrick walks up to him cracking his knuckles, "Now, your going to find that key..." he picks him up by the collar and holds his glasses over his face, "Darius ordered me to never answer to your demands..." Derrick thinks for a moment, "Fine, you better not fnd that damned key..."

10 minutes later-

Derrick rushes through the hallway and holds his bullet wound, "Now where is Darius!"


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like he's lost his mind.
I wonder what can get someone so worked up.
That's no matter. What does mater is stopping him. Listen carefully Kung Chao. How do you stop an enemy from flying?
I don't know. Going up there and getting him I suppose.
No. As you just witnessed, you don't stand a chance in the air. The proper way is to shoot it down from down here. *Special Technique: Air Cannon!*
Troll pushed the air harder then he ever has before. It successfully hit. Tatsu had become completely disoriented and flew strait down to the ground.
Chao, attack its wing! It will lose an advantage.
Troll and Chao ran over to Tatsu and used the brief moment they had to each get a good hit on Tatsu's right wing. This really only pissed the dragon off though. He turned his head over and saw Chao. He immediately tried to slash him with his claws. Troll didn't allow this to happen. He protected Chao with his own body. Troll dropped to one knee. The dragon went for a second slash. Troll wasn't about to be hit again. He caught it with both of his hands. As soon as that happened Tatsu took off into the air taking Troll with him.
Sorry we didn't jump in earlier, Chao said to the other marines, We wanted to see what we are up against.
When Chao finished speaking, Troll came crashing to the ground with burns on his hands.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2009)

*Tatsu vs Joseph*

"You still haven't answered me! WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM!!!" Hana shouts at him again, "He can't understand you idiot!" Joseph readies his sword but waits to attack when he sees Tatsu isn't going to strike, "Sl...sla...slav...SLAROOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRR!!!!" He attempts to communicate with him but the savage beast inside him just takes over once again and fires a massive wave of fire at him.

"Ah... Slavery!" Joseph slams his fist into his palm with an, "I got it" face. *"YOU UNDERSTOOD THAT!?" *everyone shouts. "People of the same heart can understand each other. It's simple." Joseph comments, raising his sword as the wave of flame comes towards him. "He's not trying to kill us on purpose. He's lost himself, So don't blame him for his actions from this point forward." He let's out a huff. "W..what are you planning?" Hana shouts, rushing towards him. "GET OVER HERE EVERYONE AND HELP ME WITH THIS FIRE!"

Hana throws a punch, "SLICING FIST!" "HAMMER TWISTER!" "Flare Blitz!" "Spinning the Monkey!" "water barrel expel!" Joseph calls out. "*WHAT THE HELL!" *after every ones attack hit, Joseph let the water barrel crash into the ground and help the wave of flame curve around the group. "You... you could store water in your pockets!" Hana shouts. "Only if it's in barrel. And yes, i can. I told you that before." Joseph huffs.

With the MMP-

They set foot on the strange round island. "Greetings!" a man walks up to them, his body seems to be made of circles and cylinders. "*Uhh... hi..." *His hair resembles a basketball and his outfit seems to be very tight fitting for how round he was. "Welcome to circelo-isle! where "Round" Is in! CIRCOLOLOLOLOLO!" The man laughed. "Uhh... yeah..." Jason sweatdropped. "We're right on course then." He thought to himself, looking at the map. "We'll be able to catch up soon enough."

With the LTP-

"Odd flag." Kama hops off the ship. "You coming Belle?" He asked. "No, I'll wait for bolt." She smiled. "W..why..." A voice calls out from behind.* "BOLT!" *Everyone shouts. "Let's... go kick some ass!" He looks pale, weak and his body is drenched in sweat. "You can't! Your fever!" Belle screams. "Screw the fever, i'm fine." Bolt takes a step forward and falls to the ground. "I..I want to go.. help." Bolt tries to stand up. "I.. wont stand for.. his bounty being higher then mine..." Bolt holds up the newest bounty list. "You knew this day would come." James takes a proud stance. "SIT DOWN!" Belle kicks Bolt into the bedroom. "I won't let you get yourself killed over your idiots pride!" 

"Oi, Move it new guy." Nolan kicks Anax off the boat. "It's best to leave personal matters alone." He grabs James shortly and Eve follows. "So Sel, Explain something about this town." Kama speaks while giving sel a piggy back ride. "It's controlled by-" BOOM!!! "W..what was that!?" Everyone shouts. "Akakakakakakaka!" a blonde haired man wielding a sword longer then himself laughs as a large man in a black suit punches through a wall. 

"Come on." The man holds up his hand. "Your not fighting with your full potential! This is gonna be boring if you don't try to kil me! Akakakakakaka!"


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 14, 2009)

*Oldtown Island...* 

William burst into the throne room where Darius was.  He had sent Angelina to the ship.  He looked around to see that Derrick and Kent were in the room as well.  Derrick was bleeding from a bullet wound.  The other two pirates looked just as angry as William.  Darius looked at the pirates in shock.  ""What's going on?" he asked when he saw their collars.  "Guards?! Guards!" he hollered.    

"They're all dead," Kent said as he advanced towards the throne.  "Stay back!" Darius shouted.  "You don't want to do this.  I have friends in the World Government.  Powerful friends," Darius said as he reached for the hidden pistol in his belt.  Darius whipped out the pistol, but he was too late.  The three pirates struck, Derrick with his staff, Kent with his dagger, and William with his saber.  Darius was dead before he hit the the ground.  

*Several hours later...* 

The Pirate's Dream set sail from Oldtown Island.  The Blade Pirates were glad to have left the miserable place behind, and were hoping to find a nice beach/resort island and relax.  Unfortunately for them, they would have to endure a little more fighting before they arrived at the next island.  

William sat in his room, alone.  There a knock at the door.  William went to the door to open it.  Angelina stepped in.  "I thought it's about time we looked at the person who ordered your arrest," she said.  William nodded and Angelina pulled the arrest warrant out of his pocket.  "Bla bla bla... Under arrest for murder, we already knew that.  Here we go.  The order was signed by a Magistrate Ferragon.  Never heard of him," Angelina said.  

In the next room, Kreon Jacquart was talking on a denden mushi.  "Yes.  William doesn't remember anything.  I think you messed with his mind when you did your... interrogation technique.  Should I take him out now?" Kreon asked.  His eyes glanced over at the silenced pistol next to him.    

"Yes, yes.  Eliminate the rest of the crew as well.  I don't want people who know your face.  You should have taken out Jackheart as well, but... Nevermind.  Once you're done there, track down Arcturus Goodfellow and terminate him as well.  That will mean I took the fat Goodfellow for nothing, but I could always use a new labrat," The Doctor rasped on the other end before hanging up.    

William shook his head to show he had never heard the magistrate.  "Huh.  Well, I'll ask around maybe another crew member has heard of him." As Angelina got up to leave, the door opened.  Kreon stood in front of her, a silenced pistol in his hand.  "I'm so sorry it had to end like this," Kreon said sarcastically to her as he was about to pull the trigger.  

Suddenly, _The Pirate's Dream_ shook.  Kreon was knocked off of his feet.  His shot went wild and his head slammed into the bedpost on William's bed.  "What just happened?!" Angelina said.  "Did he just... try to kill me?" William shrugged, but he took the pistol out of Kreon's hand and headed out with Angelina to see what the shaking noise was, tossing the pistol overboard as he went.  

A small boat lay on the deck of the ship.  The boat had smashed into the deck, as could be seen by the crack boards surrounding it.  A old man stood on top of the boat.  He was wearing a suit of metal armor.  There were wires and pipes running all across the suit.  The old man began to speak.  

"Which one of you is William?" he asked.  William tentatively stepped forward.  "You? You look familiar I just can't place it.  Anyways, prepare to die!" the old man shouted.  A large blade popped out of the old man's armored wrist, and he charged at William.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 15, 2009)

*At The Makaosu Base
*
Su lin and Korver made their way toward The Tempest, which was Korver's ship. The Cavalier wasn't at the Makaosu base, Su lin had told them to take any missions they could get. They got one to assist a anti WG government in purging marines from their island

"So Korver my dear where are we headed?" Su lin said with a smile

He offered her his hand and helped her onto the boat

"To have some fun my dear" He said with a smile
"Lets go" he said as he moved his hands and a wind filled the sails

*On Tropica Island*

Nicobi met up with the others from the crew and Helen, Nicobi and Mathias told everyone about what they'd noticed on the island. 

"Where is Eddy?" Nicobi said
"I have no clue" Mathias said
"I haven't seen him since we got here"
"I'm sure he'll turn up" Nicobi said
"We have bigger problems"
"What do we want to do?"
"Help the church of Oda or stay out of it?" Nicobi asked

They all just looked at each other

"We better figure this out quickly"
"The church of Kubo is moving to wipe Oda off this island tonight"

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki sat up on her bed and got to her feet she walked over the the closet and put on her uniform there was supposed to be a de-briefing in Garrick's office 

"I'll be back to normal in a few days" she said the wounds were healing quickly
"I need to hurry Garrick is always so grumpy" she said as she slipped on her normal uniform

That has an unaltered uniform for meetings with Garrick or anyone else she thought would make comments about her other uniform. She buttoned the jacket and walked out the door.

Meanwhile with Karl

"Excuse me Lt. Commander Clemens can we have a word?"
"Make it quick Lt Smirnov" she answered
"Yes it won't take long"
"I am requesting you make a recommendation for Seaman Recruit Tsubaki to be admitted to the officer cadet program"
"Since you are currently her commanding officer you are the only person that can do it"

He stood there in the corridor looking at her

"I'll think about it" she said turning and leaving him in the corridor standing.

*Aboard The Black Sun
*
Rensuei and the crew sailed around the area fro a few days

"Yow dat sea king look like it gone" Ginkai said blowing a puff of smoke into the air
"Shut up, your brain is addled from smoking and drinking too much"
"Nila already told you about Taigons"
"Once it chooses a territory it takes a lot for it to move"
"The humans won't be a lot but we will be" Rensuei said
"I see a human ship" Kilik said

Rensuei turned to look at it but he ignored it

"Ignore them" Rensuei said turning to quarrel with Ginkai somemore

There was a gurgling roar and Rensuei spun around 

"Yesssss" Rensui hissed
"There it is" 
"Come see the power that is a Taigon" Rensuei said

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Night fell as the Island came into sight

"Looks like we are here" Fire said
"Cloud go wake Tetra" 

Dreyri walked onto deck stretching and making windmills with his arms

"_Lets fucking do this_" Dreyri said
"*Looks like everyone is excited*" Smirnov said getting to his feet and fixing his coat and scarf
"Fire and Tetra got to have all the fun last time" Simo said walking onto the deck
"I wanna have some fun too" Simo said

Wesley appeared on the deck

"Simo, Wesley has something for you"
"Since Wesley used all your dials, he made something for you" 

He walked over to Simo and gave him a box. Simo looked in the box cautiously

"Don't worry they are just exploding rounds" 
"They won't explode unless they hit something"
"Tell me how they work out for you" 

Wesley turned and walked back below deck before anyone could say anything to him

"If I get killed I'm going to come back and haunt this ship" Simo said loading one of his gun blades with the bullets
"I'll give everyone a small briefing when everyone gets her" Charles said leaning on the railing

*Halhun Island*

Lin reverted to to her human form the room was wrecked and a lot of it was frozen including her opponent

"I don't think I should have use hybrid mode" Lin said 

She walked over to the man lying on the ground and kicked him hard shattering most of the ice on his body.

"Lemmie go help those guys"

She jumped though the hole in teh wall to see Dane dragging the captain behind him, he wasn't even sweating

"Wow that was fast" Lin said
"That weapon was extremely slow" 
"He couldn't defend it didn't last long"

She looked around the yard to see Shane sitting on top a large man. He was seemingly just lying there bound by nothing. 

"Jeez Shan how much did it take to tie him up"
"A lot he's very strong, it can't even cut his skin" she said
"He was fun" Shane said stamping on his face
"You guys stay with them" 
"We'll use their boat to turn them in" he said as he walked off dragging the captain behind him


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 15, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"If I get killed I'm going to come back and haunt this ship" Simo said loading one of his gun blades with the bullets. "I'll give everyone a small briefing when everyone gets here" Charles said leaning on the railing. "Firstly don't fucking haunt my ship" Marc said looking at Simo, "and secondly make it fucking quick" Marc said looking at Charles. Just then Tetra appeared on deck following Cloud, "good" Charles said thankfully, "now let me explain."

"When pirates are captured where do you think they go?" Charles asked looking to make the conversation interactive. "Look just fucking explain" Marc said rolling his eyes. "Well when pirates are captured they are usually sent to the great gaol Impel Down. However not everyone is sent to Impel Down, some are sent to his island" Charles said pointing at the island in the distance.

"Why?" Tetra asked confused. "For experimentation" Charles explained simply. "Anything the marines want to test but cannot do on normal test subjects they do to the people on this island. One of these tests include "mental rebirth" Charles explained. "What the fuck is mental rebirth?" Marc asked. "Basically they take a pirate and make him a marine" Charles said softly.

"That is fucking impossible" Marc said in disbelief. "I wish it was" Charles said solemnly. "At this marine facility they have methods of breaking you down mentally and eventually taking away your free will" Charles continued. "The pirates you fought earlier were being controlled and forced to guard this area against their will" Charles explained. 

*"I assume some of the staff have devil fruit powers to accomplish this"* Smirnov said gruffly. "Correct" Charles said shuddering at the memory. "There are five people in charge of this clinic" Charles explained. "I have heard rumors that three of them have fruits but I only know of one lady and her power, and she is the top dog" Charles said his voice trailing off. "What does she do?" Fire asked curiously. "She takes control of your mind" Charles said somberly.

Marc remembered how all the pirates stood and spoke in unison as well as attacked seamlessly together. "I knew there were powerful and dangerous devil fruits out there" Tetra said. "But mind control?" How do we fight something like that?" Tetra asked. "Her power is removed when the victim comes into contact with sea water or if there is a something to jolt you back to reality." "You mean something like Fear can break the hold" Marc said remembering how one pirate had suddenly flipped out at the sight of the blood. "Exactly" Charles said.

"I have never met any of the other four while I was in control of myself but I am sure their powers have something to do with attacking your mind, so I urge you to be cautious while on the island" Charles said wrapping up his talk. "Ok lets get going" Marc said getting up off of his ass. *"Before ve go might I remind you these people do not want to be here"* Smirnov said softly but firmly. "Fine I won't cut them down unless necessary" Marc said rolling his eyes.

"Put us on the island" Marc said to Tetra and Smirnov. "We might need to make a quick escape depending on the situation" Marc said. "Finally thinking ahead are we?" Tetra said with a smile. "Just get us on the fucking island" Marc said running out of patience. 

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

"Come see the power that is a Taigon" Rensuei said. "Yute yuh need fi just eeeasy yuh rass self more time" Ginkai said in disbelief at how Rensui could move about so much without stopping to relax. Rensui looked at Ginkai annoyed before diving overboard. "It come like the rass man sidung inna cow itch or someting" Ginkai said taking a draw from his bottle.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 15, 2009)

*Bellvue Island, Marine Facility*

The landed silently in the night, with the ship being fully black as per Marc's request it was near invisible on a dark starless night like tonight. Fire looked down at her wolves

"You guys ready?" she said patting their head

The both growled and barked

"Shh you guys will let them know we are coming" Fire said giggling 
"They are so excited" Fire said looking at Smirnov
"*I know how they feel*"
"*I've been cooped up on this boat for too long*" he stretched 

Most of the crew hopped onto a rocky jutting and made their way to the main compound on the island following Charles. Wesley, Akawana and Hawthorne stayed on the boat as usual. They followed Charles until a large wall came into view. 

"The walls have censors"
"We'll have to go through the front"
"I'll take out the guards" Simo said pulling his gunblades free

He moved forward signaling them to wait and used his mantra to shoot in the dark 

*BAAAABOOOOOM*

There was a humongous explosion and the guard booth along with a large portion of the wall was gone. Alarms started blaring 

"What the fuck was that Simo" Marc asked
"WESLEYYYYY!!" Simo screamed emptying the explosive round from the gun and replacing them. 
"Well now that everyone knows we are here, lets do this the normal way" Fire said pulling her knives

A group of men rounded the wall and aimed guns at the group

Shots rang out but they bounced off Smirnov he grabbed his gourd and took a long drink and blew the alcohol over his had as he snapped his finger several men caught fire

"*Follow me*" Smirnov said

He ran forward and knocked over the rest of teh group like they were pins he he a ball. He continuted to run full tilt knocking away everything that came infront of him. He approached the main building and iron shutters began to cover the doors and windows

"*Is that all you got?*" Smirnov roared 

He ran forward and punched the iron shutter and broke it down sending the door and the iron shutter pelting down the hall

"*Let's get busy*" he said turning to the rest of the crew


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 15, 2009)

*Bellvue Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

The crew stepped into the dimly lit hall way, their ears pricked for so much as a footstep. Marc spied a control panel on the wall and drove his sword into it and the siren wails eventually came to a stop. The facility was extremely quiet and Fire and the wolves sniffed the air expectantly. "Here they come" Fire said readying her blades. 

A group of five men rushed down the hall at The Black Swords. They weaved about the hall in an unusual pattern as they came towards the crew. "These are mind controlled pirate guards" Charles said drawing his katana. "Take them out" Marc said quickly. Everyone in the dimly lit hallway looked at him as the pirates drew closer. "Without killing them of course" Marc said with a sigh.

The guards finally stopped weaving about the room and made a bee line for the crew. Their speed caught Charles off guard and he was all but done before a massive voice boomed down the hall. *"Serp"* Smirnov roared knocking the lead man to the floor where he lay unconscious. Marc drew his katana in a flash and it raced through the air and connected with the back of a man's skull. There was a sharp thud as the dull part of the blade rendered the man unconscious. Tetra, Fire, Dreyri and Simo made short work of the others and the hall fell silent.

"Why the fuck were they weaving like that?" Marc asked as the crew followed Charles down the hall. "It was very strange" Tetra commented, "it was almost like they were avoiding...... Tetra started but trailed off her eyes widening in shock. A look of realization dawned on Fire's face at the same time and they both screamed. *"Watch your step"* they cried as Charles stepped on an invisible trip wire. 

The floor opened beneath Charles and he fell into a pit screaming as he went. The Black Swords rushed to the edge of the put and peered in. Charles had fallen into a pit of spikes, he coughed and blood streamed from his mouth as the internal bleeding made its way up his throat. "We can't step where we please" Tetra said shaking her head softly. "Or we will end up like him" Tetra finished as Charles drifted off.

"The place is riddled with traps" Fire said observing the trip wire, "its why those guys were weaving like that a while ago." "How the fuck did they navigate that?" Marc asked remembering the ridiculously long route the pirates had taken just to walk down the hall. *"I see"* Smirnov said snapping his fingers with a spark. 

*"The people that work here know how to navigate it, as do the controlled pirates"* Smirnov explained. *"But if they break ranks they von't remember how to get out safely and the traps prevent anyone from leaving here alive."* "Can you get us through this fucking maze?" Marc asked Tetra and Fire.

The girls nodded, "only if you listen though" Fire said. "If someone makes a mistake we could all pay the price" Tetra finished. Fire and Tetra began to pick their way through the maze carefully with the others following behind them in single file. This hall way had several doors lining both sides of the hall, when the crew were finally close enough to the first door they threw it open.

The crew peered into the dark dingy room. It had a few flat bed tables with monitors on the ceiling. Nobody needed to speak to realize victims were strapped to the table and forced to watch something or the other. They closed the door behind them and weaved their way to the next door. Smirnov threw it open when suddenly the floor beneath his feet slanted down violently tossing him into the room. 

The crew's eyes widened in shock, they had been caught off guard. The crew rushed forward but the door slammed shut behind them and they heard a disgusting crunching noise which was probably the sound of the door locking itself. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc roared holding both hands out at the door. However the door did not budge, Marc looked on in disbelief. "Its made of sea stone" Tetra said in shock as she ran her hand along it.

Marc cursed in frustration at the thought of a crew mate disappearing in front of him as he stood there helpless. "How the fuck could I let this happen?" Marc asked himself. "This is Smirnov we are talking about here" Fire said, "he will be fine." Cloud and Storm yapped in agreement and Marc agreed albeit it in a somber voice. 

The crew continued forward however with even more care than before. It was slow and annoying navigating the hall but none of them wanted to end up like Charles. "DREYRI! STOP!" Simo suddenly shouted, with his mantra Simo could feel Dreyri about to step in the wrong place. However Dreyri who had been muttering darkly to himself out of boredom did not catch the warning in time. 

Dreyri's foot tripped a wire and floor beneath him moved out of place. Simo who was the closest reacted immediately he tackled Dreyri out of the way. However Simo ended up falling into the pit instead, the floor slid back in place sealing Simo in and Marc cursed again. Dreyri landed on his back from Simo's tackle and Marc swore again in frustration. Dreyri got to his feet and in the process tripped another wire. 

This time two separate floor panels slid away beneath Fire and Dreyri. The wolves leapt after Fire instinctively as she fell into the darkness and Dreyri cursed loudly as he fell into the darkness. "This is fucking ridiculous" Marc said seething. "Just get me through this fucking maze and to the person who runs this fucking amusement park" Marc said darkly. "I am going to beat them senseless until I get my fucking crew back."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 15, 2009)

*Bellvue Island, secret facility*

Smirnov fell down into a pit and made a large indentation in the concrete floor.

"*That is going to hurt later*" Smirnov said getting to his feet

He looked around the room and saw a door. He walked over to the door and punched it and the door flew off his hinges away from him. He walked into the room and saw a woman sitting on a chair

"Pieter Smirnov, i'm so glad you could make it" a woman's voice said
"When I realized who was invading us, I got the files out right away"
"Your marine training file says you are fearless" 
"*Who are you?*" Smirnov asked looking at the woman with an annoyed look
"Geenie Clarke" she said with a smile
"Dr. Geenie Clarke"
"It's funny, I wanted to meet you and you happened to come right to me"
"Oda does answer prayers"

Geenie got to her feet and the room swirled around Smirnov and he was falling through a pit.

With Simo

He fell down a tube and dropped hard onto the floor.

"That idiot Dreyri, now I'm stuck down here"

He got to his feet and dusted himself off he looked around the room

"Looks like Wesley's crazy shit will come in handy" 

Simo reached into his pocked and pulled out a single exploding round and put it in his gunblade. He took aim at a wall but there was a sexy voice over a pa

"Come on inside" the voice said

Simo holstered his guns and walked through the door. His mantra told him only a single person was inside. He looked around the office

"Now give me a single reason I shouldn't blow you to bits" Simo said
"Extremely violent" the woman wrote on a pad as she repeated it loudly

Simo pulled back the hammer and aimed at the woman

"Sit sit, I just want to know a little bit about what makes you tick."
"I've never met a Sky Islander" she siad
"I'm Dr. Lillian Jones" she said sweetly

Simo pulled the trigger and a bullet flew from the gun but when it hit Lillian she just burst into s could of black smoke

"Come now you have to do better than that her voice said echoing everywhere"

With Fire

She slid down a slide and got her bearing just before falling out the tunnel and she landed on her feet. Shortly after Could fell on her then Storm

"Could you guys get off me" she screamed

The wolves hopped off of her and they looked around. There was a long corridor which lead to what seemed like heaven. She reached the end of the corridor and walked into a nicely decorated room with several metronomes ticking everywhere

"Not who i'd hoped but you'll work"

Fire knew he was there from the minute she walked into the room.

"Lets get this over with" the man said

He snapped his fingers

"I Ralph Grant command you to dance like a chicken" 
"Well Ralphie good luck with that request"
"I don't dance" Fire said drawing her knives and charging Ralph

With Dreyri

He dropped out easily onto his feet. He used his claws to slow the speed he fell though the tunnel he looked around the room he dropped into and saw several numbered doors. They were numbered from one to twenty, the door labeled twenty opened and a man ran out at Dreyri. He pulled his sword free and cut the man in two

"_Marc isn't' here to see_" he said with a smirk on his face

Just then the doors labeled nineteen and eighteen opened

"_This is going to be fun_" Dreyri said assuming hsi stance


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2009)

"I'm looking for him right now." Yumi told Oressa, keeping her distance. Like Rek she always found Oressa to be rather creepy. 

"I see. I'll accompany you, if you don't mind." Oressa replied. 

"It'll be faster if we separate and go different ways when we look for him." Yumi blurted out. 

Rek's cloaked cousin sighed. "Is my presence really that terrifying to you? And here I thought you were one of Rek's less spineless friends." She walked towards Yumi's side. By reflex Yumi unsheated her sword. "I'm not interested in killing you, if that's what you think. But go ahead and try, my trip to Candor was quite boring." Oressa smiled sadistically, a dark aura emanating from her.

Yumi returned her sword to its sheath, breathing deeply to calm herself down. Oressa's presence was making her incredibly nervous, as she had no idea why she was here in the first place.

"Smart move. Now if you'll excuse me I need to meet with my cousin." Oressa went ahead and followed the trail of debris leading to Rek and Jun. After Oressa was out of sight Yumi dropped to the ground, sweating and panting as if she had ran around the island several times. "This is really a bad day."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 15, 2009)

*Marine Base Taiho*
Boyang quickly dives out the way of the boulders that have been chucked at him, just narrowly escaping them. Yingoru was almost flattened by Tatsu's tail that hit him head on. He was barely able to lift himself back on his feet. The tail of a regular sized dragon was strong enough, but the tail of a giant sized dragon is ridiculous. Only someone with superhuman endurance could hope to survive it. Some of his bones were probably broken though. 

The extreme battle was also getting to Rago. Tatsu had devastating attacks and Rago didn't know how much more he or any of the other marines could take. "Aye! I have an idea." Rago said aloud. "Aye! Boyang! Use your rope and tie his legs up!" Rago ordered. Boyang nodded and proceeded to run towards the rampaging dragon. 

Tatsu quickly spotted Boyang and attempted to stomp him. Boyang reluctantly dodged but the pure shock-wave from the giant foot knocked him back, causing some serious damage. Boyang got back on his feet to continue his job. "Aye! He'll need a distraction." Rago said quietly to himself. *"T?l?kin?sie!"* Rago called out as he began to start throwing various objects at Tatsu. Tatsu at first paid no attention to this but it began to get annoying, forcing his attention on Rago. Tatsu lunged his claws at Rago which hit head on, knocking Rago back with ferocious force.

Boyang started to act as if he was a cowboy rounding up cattle with an invisible rope. *"Mime roundup!"* He said in his head as he wrapped a strong rope around Tatsu's feet. Boyang raced back to the other marines. 

Rago pulled himself back up with serious injuries. "Aye! It's time! All we must do his hit him hard enough so that he loses his balance and falls. Boyang has tied up his feet." Rago said. And so the combo ensued.

"SLICING FIST!" "HAMMER TWISTER!" "Flare Blitz!" "Spinning the Monkey!" "water barrel expel!" *"Act of wind!"* *"Lunar Technique: Flying crescent blade!"* *
"Ru?e de Telekinetic!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2009)

"That's one weird guy." Kama sweatdrops. "INSOLENT FOOL!" The large men shouts. "Just die!" The man with the long blade stabs forward into the others chest, the large man stops moving and as the blond haired man removes the blade he falls to the ground. "In my world, slaughter is the only means to achieve victory." He comments, wiping the blood from his blade and turning his head over to the crew who had just arrived. "Oi! You here to help out?" he shouts as five men jump over him. "Damn, these guys are persistent." He slashes and their heads fall to the ground raining blood over him. 

"He's... beating the Repo men so easily..." Sel falls to his knees. "These guys? small fries." Shou comments walking over to them. "The question is where the rest of my cre-" BOOOM!!! someone is punched through a building, Shou turns his head to see a man covered in chains. "Oi~ Saito~ Did you kill him yet?" Shou shouts. "SHUT UP!" Saito shouts back. "They keep coming! it's hard to take them all out!" Shou just laughs. "Well then i'll help!" he rushes off.

As they say that, four bodies fall to the ground and a man with short hair, dark skin, yellow eyes, black pants, sandals and a red jacket with yellow stripes on the shoulders lands on the ground with a revolver. "Piece of cake." He comments. "ooh, Good  job taylor." Just then, A fourth man, with white spiked hair, white skin with green eyes. a black teeshirt and black pants with a black belt. runs out of a building before it falls down. "That was a close one." he wipes his forehead. 

"Good to see you lived shame" Shou commented. "Now where's my sandwich." he demands. "Here." shame hands over a sandwich. "Good job!" shou shouts. "Only one more member left for us to wait on-" BOOM!BOOM!BOOM!BOOM!!! a quick burst of large explosions later and a tall skinny man with glasses appears over a man covered in burns and still smoking. "Oh, Zen." Shou blinks. "Your alive." He yawned.* "WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT MEAN SHOU!?"* Zen shouts at him.

*"Hey, Just who are you guys."* Kama, Nolan and James shout. *"Eh? we're the Kaizoku Tenma. *"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2009)

*Marine Base Taiho*

The flurry of attacks smack into Tatsu like a train. He can't do anything but fall backwards and crash into the ground. The marines all take a look, pausing to see if they are victorious or not. Whether it be Tatsu's determination or his rage, he broke out of the binds and slowly got to his giant dragon feet, "Rr...r...ROOOOOAAAAR!" he shouts into the sky, panting. 

All of the men look at him with disappointment, "He just won't go down damn it..." Joseph cracks his knuckles, "Then we'll just keep knocking him down until he stays down," he puts the thoughts of slavery aside for a moment, "He has to be stopped before he hurts himself and others anymore."

With the LTP-

"Kaizackwho Tenmon?" James asks curiously, "What the hell kinda name is that, I can barely say it let alone fear it," Saito walks up to him, "Well of course you can't say it, your obviously an idiot, and what's your name that's so cool?" James draws one of his swords, "The Little Tree Pirates, you wana' fight about it! And your crew's pathetic, you only have five members and one of them gets you sandwiches!"

Saito does a quick head count of the LTP, "You only have five yourself! Unless your including that little kid," he points to Sel, "Like we'd include that toddler in our crew! And we actually have 12 crew members!" Nolan sighs, "We have 7, 9 if Jason and Rex ever come back," James lashes out, "You forgot Sparky! And we have 12, or you could even say 13 actually. Trust me, The Red Monkey is never wrong," he suddenly gets very serious.

More Repo men appear and the two red heads turn, *"We're talking!"* James, Saito, and Shou take out a group, "Eh! When did you get here!"  James points at Shou, "You were fighting, of course I joined in!" he shouts laughing.

*"Ugh, our idiot captain knows nothing but battle,"* Zen says, "Ugh, our idiot captain ran off, left us with an even bigger idiot for a Captain who got himself sick and in bed rest for the next eternity, taking one of the few woman with common sense on this crew to care for him twenty four hours a day, and finally leaving me with idiots like them," he points to James and Anax who are cutting through Repomen. He takes a breath after finishing his explanation, *"Alright you win..." *

With the MMP-

"What's with everything being round on this island?" Nick asks looking at a fruit tree with some kind of round fruit on them, "Hah! I'll beat this island's stupidty," David shouts shooting down one of the fruits from the tree. He picks it up and takes a large bite out of it, "See, no longer round!" he holds it in the air proudly but when he looks back at it, "It's still round," Nick points out, "EHHHH?" the fruit is indeed still round, just as it was before David took a bite.

He chucks the tree at the ground and walks away, "This island is stupid..." Nick takes over once again and walks over to Jason, "So, what are we going to do on this circular island while we wait?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2009)

With the LTP-

"Sir! someones taking down our repo men!" A man in a black suit calls over a denden mushi. "Oh? Well resolve the problem. Send out the debt collectors." The voice calls back. "SIR! aren't they.. a bit too much?" The man gulps. "Is that, doubt?" The voice asked. "NO SIR! SENDING THEM OUT NOW!" the denden mushi hangs up. "That's what i thought." a man in a fine suit with pink fur around his collar and wrists smirks. "CALL IN THE DEBT COLLECTORS!!!" the man in the black suit shouts into a denden mushi. 

"Eh? did you hear something?" James blinks as four men fall to the floor.  "Mostly i just hear people screaming." Shou comments, stabbing his blade into one of the mens heads. "I can't figure out why though. it kinda bugs me." Everyone sweatdropped. At that time, Twelve massive men, all standing at least eight foot muscle like a rhino drop onto the ground causing it to shake with great force. "D..d..debt.. debt collectors..." Sel falls to the ground and begins to sweat. 

"You caused us some trouble." A small man, only five six steps out from behind the large men. "I am Falbio." He wore a nice black pin stripe suit with white gloves and a red undershirt. his hair was long black and tied back in a pony tail, he had a single scar running from his forehead down past his right eye to his chin. "It's time to pay up your debt for beating our men. Three hundred million beli should suffice." he chuckled. "Or perhaps.. we could sell you all into slavery."


 With the MMP-

He chucks the tree at the ground and walks away, "This island is stupid..." Nick takes over once again and walks over to Jason, "So, what are we going to do on this circular island while we wait?" Jason rubs his head. "I don't know... i think going insane is an option." He looks at the buildings and the people. "I wonder.. what kind of fish do they have here..." Kayne rubs her chin. "NO FISH!!!" Jason shouts. BOOOM!!!! a large explosion could be seen in town. "OH NO!!! IT'S THE BAZOOKA JOE SQUARE BANDITS!" the MMP all sweatdrop. "Wellp.. it be somethin to do!" Rex laughed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2009)

_With Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
Garrick sits in his office, joined by Clemens as well. A silver den den mushi on Garrick's desk speaks in a deep voice, mimicing the sounds of the speaker, a Rear Admiral from Marine HQ

*"Most excellent work in suppressing the prison revolt aboard the great bridge, Captain Garrick,"* the Rear Admiral states. 

Garrick shrugs, "Yeah great, when can I go fight Whitebeard?" he growls impatiently. He's been tired of being left out of that affair. Garrick actually believes that he can beat the old Pirate singlehandedly. 

Clemens looks at Garrick as if he's gone insane but keep quiet and quickly blanks her face of emotion. 

The Rear Admiral remains silent for several seconds and then chuckles, *"Well if we brought you in for the war then who would we have left to keep the other Pirates at bay?" *

Garrick crosses his arms and a deep look of annoyance crosses his face. "BAH! When that old fart kills half the Shichibukai and at least one Admiral, you're gonna wish you had me there!" he complains, "You should thank Oda you motherfuckers have the great hero Akainu there to keep shit from hitting the fan. He'll rip that goddamn fossil a new asshole" 

The face of the den den mushi rolls its eyes then sighs, *"Yes well I also have good news. It may not be transferring you to the war but I think you'll like it nonetheless." *

"Yeah what's that?" Garrick asks bluntly. Clemens leans forward and grips the armrests of her chair in anticipation. 

*"Congratulations on your new promotion Commodore..."* the voice replies. Garrick smirks and pounds his right fist against the desk, causing it to crack in two right down the middle. 

"FUCK YEAH!" Garrick roars. Clemens smiles at Garrick but frowns slightly at not receiving a promotion of her own. 
*
"Oh yes I almost forgot...and your number one has been promoted to Commander as well,"* the Rear Admiral adds and his voice cuts off.  

Clemens frown turns into a smile of satisfaction, "This calls for a celebration," she says. 

"You bet your ass!" Garrick responds. He leaps over his split desk in and lifts Clemens out off her chair.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2009)

James looks at the men before them, "Hm...they look like they have rhino muscles...BUT GORILLA MUSCLES ARE BETTER!!!"  he charges forward in Gorilla Point and locks hands with one of the debt collectors. They get into a pushing contest that seems to be going no where, "THAT'S IT!" he lifts his leg up and draws a blade with his foot. He then slices the debt collector's chest with it, "An opening, Gorilla Punch!" he slams his fist into the man's gut creating a shockwave.

Saito watches, "I'm not missing out in any of the fun," he charges at one of the men and then leaps in the air. He steps on his face and then pushes off into the air, "Chain Distraction!" he shakes his leg causing the chain to shake, the noise drawing the debt collector's attention, "Gotcha!" he slams his fist right into his face.

The man James punched got back to his feet, and the one Saito punched grabbed his arm and then chucked him away, "They're tougher than they look..." Saito says, "They're 8 feet and the most muscular men I've ever seen, how are they tougher than they look!" Sel shouts.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 15, 2009)

*Somewhere on the Grandline, with the Black Sun Pirates
*
Rensuei dove over the side of the boat and swam fast as he could toward the other ship where the Taigon was attacking it. He jumped up onto the boat and got in front of the sea king

"Ahh how beautiful" Rensuei said

A few sailors just noticed him and jumped at his presence, Rensuei locked eyes with it and it stared into his eyes. He was letting it know he wasn't afraid of it

"Get your pet away from my boat" the captain of the ship shouted at Rensuei

Rensuei turned and backhanded the captain

"Be quiet before I let him eat you" Rensuei said to the man as he sat on the ground rubbing his face

The few seconds of broken eye contact was all that was needed for the Taigon to attack Rensuei it tried to bite him but Rensuei held it's jaws open as it pushed him over the side of the boat into the water

"You are strong" Rensuei said with a smile

It continued to push him through the water as he held it's jaws open. He slammed into the ocean floor, it wasn't very deep here only about 40 feet. It drove him into the ground eventually he head a noise like a gunshot under the water and something hit the Taigon. That was all Rensuei needed he hit the creature as hard as he could in its nose and swam away. He looked up to see Kilik floating there with Kai and Nila next to him. 

"Where is Ginkai?" he asked 
"He said he would come when he was done smoking" Kilik said

The Taigon interrupted it seemed that the punch to his nose only dazed him for a short while. It charged Rensuei again but he was more agile than it he dodged and grabbed onto it's head and started pummeling it. He stuck his spines into it and injected a large amount of poison. The beast didn't even slow down. Something hit the both of them and they both stopped and seemed to be paralyzed for a few seconds

"NILAAA!!!!!" Rensuei screamed as he twitched
"SORRRY!!!!" she replied
"You guys stay out, if we all beat it up it won't know who the boss is"
"I won't help you when it's about to kill you" Kai said folding his arms

Rensuei hit the Taigon in it's face again then again all of a sudden something hit the Taigon hard and it was dazed again

"BOMBOOCLAAT, dat ting head hard to rass" Ginkai said rubbing his head facing the rest of the crew

The Taigon lunged through the water at the unsuspecting Ginkai but Rensuei grabbed it's tail and it stopped just short of snapping wildly at him. It took all hi strength to stop it. Kai eventually grabbed Ginkai and pulled him away from the snapping jaws. It turned back around to face Rensuei and charged him again he avoided and gave it another round of poison and hit it a few times in the face. The Taigon hit Rensuei with it's tail but he grabbed it. The creature's movements were slowing. Now was the time for Rensuei to break the beast before it passed out. Rensuei mercilessly attacked the Taigon slashing at it's face and body continuing to poison it. It was too big to die from the poison like a human. He beat it until it passed out 

"Got him" Rensuei said with a huge smile

He was tired from the fight he looked at the crew 

"Nila take care of him, I know you know a lot of things about a lot of things. I'm sure you'll be able to take care of him"
"Kai prepare us to get out of here with the Taigon"
"Ginkai mentioned something about getting alcohol and food"
"We'll dock at the nearest island"
"See you guys back at the boat" Rensuei said swimming away
"Yow whe you a guh?" 
"To mess with those humans of course" he said with a smile
"Dat ute so dyam busy body" Ginkai said shaking his head


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2009)

with the LTP-

"Damn idiots." Kama swings around his chain. "We've got about thirteen enemies here. If we count the demon squad we have ten people." "Now that's a punch!" Shou shouts. "I'm not entirely sure we should count him as one of the ten..." Eve points at Shou swinging his sword around like a mad man at a large man that isn't even trying. "I..I'm not sure what he is..." Kama blinked and placed his face into his hand. "I wish we didn't have to count them." Nolan points at James, Saito and Anax who just randomly charged into the enemies. 

"Alright, Let's be realistic about this. No matter what we do, There's three more of them then there is us. We wont be able to make it through this." Kama looks at them. "If we struggle with even one.. We'll die." Kama drew his bow and arrow, loading up on explosive tipped ones. "I'm going to be support form here. I'll fight all of them from where i am, Sel stay behind me. Nolan and Eve.. You're the only ones i can count on right now. You both have strength that far surpasses mine.. So don't die." the two nod and charge forward. 

Eventually, Even the Kaizoku Tenma charge in. "I'll cover all your backs.. Though i'm not sure how long i can keep you safe." Kama watched Shou, His enemy count had gone up one more. That Falbio guy had picked him as an opponent too.. James and Saito were still fighting one, so where did the other two go.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2009)

_Aboard the Dark Justice..._
Petty Officer Mesona Dumais carries a tray with coffee and the daily newspaper to Garrick's office. She breathes rapidly, nervous as usual that he won't like the coffee or think that she spit in it and then he'll rip her head off. 

"Oh I hope he's not in a bad mood!" she says out loud. 

She reaches the door to Garrick's office and is about to knock but she can hear loud noises coming from inside, and the door vibrates every other second. She hesitates and wonders whether she should come back another time but then she remembers how angry Garrick got when she was two seconds late the last time with his coffee. Mesona shakes her head and takes a deep breath...

*Knock! Knock! Knock!*

The noises inside the office stop suddenly, and there's nothing but silence for several seconds. Mesona waits with nervous anticipation and is about to knock again...

"WHO THE FUCK IS IT?!?" Garrick's voice bellows from the inside. 

Mesona jumps back in fright, accidentally dropping the tray of coffee. The glass mug shatters across the floor spilling black coffee all around her shoes. 

"Shit!" she exclaims. 

Suddenly the door swings open in a blur and Garrick appears at the entrance. The top button of his shirt collar is unbuttoned and looks rumpled. "What the fuck are you doing?!" he asks her, looking at her as if she's some kind of strange oddity. 

Mesona kneels down and starts cleaning up the mess. "Uh....oh....uh....um..."

"WHY DO YOU ALWAYS SPEAK LIKE THAT??!?!" Garrick yells at her, "DO YOU HAVE A SPEECH DEFICIENCY OR SOMETHING!?!?" 

Mesona laughs awkwardly and scoops up the tray and broken mug, "I'll......uh.....I.....I'll..bu....be right bu.....back...in a jiffy!" she exclaims, and dashes down the hallway.

Garrick just stares at her for several seconds, "Goddamn nut!" He returns into his office, slamming the door closed. Clemens stares at him from a corner,  tucking in her shirt and buttoning her pants. "You're too hard on her..."  she replies. 

"No I'm too soft on her. She needs a good slap upside the head maybe then she'll stop stuttering!" Garrick retorts. 

Meanwhile Mesona scrambles into the mess hall and puts on a fresh pot of coffee. "Gotta hurry, gotta hurry, gotta...!" Suddenly a shadow looms behind her and she feels something sharp stab into her back. Mesona jerks her head and tries to yell for help but a strong hand wraps around her mouth, muffling her screams. 

She collapses to the floor with a long silver knife in her back. A blood smeared note pinned to it...

Garrick and his lackeys are next!


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 15, 2009)

*Marine Outpost, West Blue
*
Dane collected the payment from the mayor and they used the pirate's ship to transport them to the Marine outpost. The return trip was much faster with a bigger ship, it took a lot to get it moving with just the four of them but they did it. They docked at teh marine out post and carried the men in and collected the bounties. He was walking back out the outpost when he head a voice

"Dane" the voice said

Dane turned to see Captain Ricardo standing in the doorway

"Can I have a quick word?"
"Yes sir" Dane said turning to face the man
"I need your help, with the current war we are very strapped for men"
"I've gotten authorization to employ you and your crew to assist with an upcoming mission"
"Are you interested?"
"It depends on the pay and what the mission is sir"
"Well we need some strong fighters, a pirate crew has taken an entire marine over an entire marine base"
"I'll be heading the assault, you'll be under my command"

Dane attempted to hit the man with his sheathed sword but he knocked it away and kicked Dane which he dodged by retreating

"What was that about?" Ricardo said
"Just checking you out" Dane said
"I'll talk to the guys and let you know"
"OK we'll be moving out in 3 days, be at this outpost at 7 A.M. for briefing and prep"

Dane just walked back to the boat

"Lets get out of here guys" Dane said
"Aren't we keeping this boat?" Shane said looking over the railing
"No we are using our boat this will be confiscated by the marines"
"Aww that sucks I like this boat" Shane said

He jumped over the railing followed by Shan and then Lin

"OK guys, we just got a request to assist the marines for a raid"
"What do you guys think?"
"Lets do it" Shane said with a smile
"I'm in" Lin said
"Sounds like fun" Shan said
"Get *The DSS* ready to go" Dane said

They did as he said as he walked back toward Ricardo

"We will be here"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 15, 2009)

*Bellvue Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc and Tetra continued to weave their way down the hall slowly but surely. The hall was so dark they could only see a few meters in front of them at a time. They had no idea what was at the end of the hall or where they were going. "How do we know where to go?" Tetra asked as placed her foot carefully between two trip wires. "Just look for a guarded area" Marc growled cracking his knuckles in the darkness.

As the duo made their way forward Tetra suddenly slammed her hand against Marc's chest preventing his forward movement. "What the fuck Tetra" Marc said in annoyance. "Shhh" Tetra hissed her ears pricked. "Do you hear that?" she asked after a little while. "Obviously not" Marc said rolling his eyes in the darkness.

"It sounds like something is breathing at the end of this hall" Tetra said closing her eyes and focusing solely on her hearing. "And it sounds HUGE" Tetra finished opening her eyes. "Will you just lead the fucking way" Marc said poking Tetra in her back with his finger. "Fine" Tetra said with a scowl on her face. "When a giant pops out and rapes us it will be your fault."

The duo made their way down the hall with Marc grumbling the entire way. The frustration this place was causing him would soon have it mete out against them. Suddenly the ground beneath them rumbled slightly. "Sweet baby Oda" Tetra exclaimed. "Yeah that wasn't my fucking fault" Marc said looking down at his feet. "Its actually a giant" Tetra said making out the large shape in the darkness.

The duo drew closer and closer to the massive figure in the darkness until finally they could make it out. A bearded giant with a bald head stood guard in the hallway carrying a massive club and shield. It shifted its weight ever so slightly and the hallway rumbled again. Marc looked at Tetra annoyed, "a fucking giant, you just had to go and fucking jinx us didn't you."

*"You are in a restricted area"* the giant suddenly boomed finally spotting them. *"Turn back immediately or you will be subdued for failure to comply with instructions."* "You are a big fucker aren't you" Marc said looking up at him. "All the same I don't give a darn, why don't you fucking make me comply with your bullshit." Tetra however did not waste a second, she sprinted forward towards the giant reaching into her pouch as she went. 

"Rociada" Tetra whispered speeding up as she neared the giant's club. Tetra leapt from the ground towards the club as the giant picked it up to begin his assault. "Apreton" Tetra said her feet outstretched. She stuck to the club and began to spring up toward the giant's arm. Marc could only watch on in disbelief. 

Tetra sprinted up the giants arm and ran along his shoulder at an impressive speed. As she neared the giants face she took out a big bottle of what looked like water. The giant opened his mouth to speak again and Tetra lobbed the bottle into his mouth. The giant swallowed the bottle and began to spit. *"Salty"* he exclaimed annoyed. 

*"Failure to-"* the giant started but the composed look of indifference was replaced by friendly eyes and a warm smile. *"Where am I?"* the giant asked curiously. He spotted Marc and Tetra and bent down to get a better look at them. *"What's up guys?"* the giant said loudly, *"my name is Adrian, Adrian Fairbanks."*

"Why does he seem like he doesn't have two brain cells to rub together?" Marc whispered to Tetra who had dropped down beside him. Tetra elbowed Marc, "Be nice" she hissed. *"Looks like you guys freed me"* Adrian said laughing heartily. *"If there is anything I can do to repay the favor let me know"* he said with a wink.

"Just point us towards who did this to you" Marc said growing impatient. *"Hmm, I am afraid I don't know the way to the head doctor's office"* Adrian said scratching at his beard. Tetra leaned over to look past the giant and realized he was guarding the door at the end of the hallway. She nudged Marc who realized, both of them surveyed the door carefully. It was made of sea stone too, "break that door and we'll call it even" Marc said.

Adrian brought back his club and swung it, there was deafening racket as the club shattered the massive door into numerous pieces. Marc and Tetra stepped through the rubble into a bright white room. They blinked from the sudden surge of light before their eyes adjusted. Tetra waved good bye to Adrian and he tromped down the hall loudly. The sound of numerous booby traps failing to stop him came echoing up the hall.

Marc and Tetra looked into the room, it was filled with chairs. However these chairs had restraints and contraptions that forced the victim to stay seated and look forward. At the back of the room was another door. Marc made his way over to it with Tetra in tow and threw it open. "Welcome, Black Sword-chan" a voice called out.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 16, 2009)

*Bellevue Marine Facility*

Dreyri stood looking around at the dead bodies Moongarm blazing and lighting up the small room. He spun the sword and the flame went out, he dipped the sword in a pool of blood and looked around the room. All the doors were open except the doors with a white one and a white two painted on them

"_Who ever is in charge of this shit I hope these guys are stronger than the others_" Dreyri shouted

Both doors opened and a pair of men carrying swords 

"_Yess this should be good_" Dreyri said

The men attacked Dreyri wordlessly and he defended, the strike lighting his sword afire. He jumped back, the last two weren't on teh same level as the other men he fought. He hopped back BLOOD FLAME and a bar of red fire flew forth, one man slashed at it and it exploded on him. The fire neemed to break the hold on the man but it was too late. It was all over him. He ran around screaming until he passed out from the immense pain.

"_One down_" Dreyri said with a laugh

He ran forward and brought down Moongarm in a huge two handed arcing slash. The opponent's sword shattered under the force of the blow and Moongarm cut through the man and stopped at his waist. Dreyri put his foot on the man's chest and pulled teh sword free.

"That was wonderful" a voice said

A man appeared through one of the doors and he was clapping

"You did good, lets see how you take this" he said and locked eyes with Dreyri.

Dreyri stood there staring at the man

"What the hell?" he said walking closer to Dreyri

He moved his hand infront of Dreyri's eyes

"I caught him and he hasn't cried out even once?"
"This is the first time this has even happen"
"He should be reliving the murder and pain of all the people he killed in here"
"He didn't even make a sound"
"Maybe he passed out from the trauma"

The man snapped his finger expecting Dreyri to crumple to the ground. He was scared out of his wits when Dreyri grabbed him by his shirt collar 

"_What the fuck was that shit?_"
"Didn't that hurt?"
"_Yea sure, getting chopped in half is fun_" Dreyri said
"_Over and Over_"
"You didn't cry out" 
"_Yea I'm a big boy, I don't cry when I get a boo boo_" Dreyri said

Dreyri punched the man in his face and knocked him out cold

"_Now what should I do with you_" Dreyri said looking down at the man

He walked into all the room and found room with a table with restraints on it, he came back out and lifted the man and carried him inside and stripped him naked and tied him down. He covered the mans face with his clothes. The man came too 

"Hello is anyone there?"
"_Yes I'm still here_" Dreyri answered
"_Since you like to make people feel pain i'll give you a taste of pain you have never felt before_"

Dreyri sliced the man's stomach and listened to him scream and cry

"_Man up you big baby_" Dreyri said in a commanding tone
"_That's just the first one_"


----------



## koguryo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Marine Base Taiho*

Tendou watches as Tatsu rises from the ground again, "Aish."

Tendou then speeds off with his sword in hand and Joseph looks at him zoom by, "What's the chore boy doing?"

Hana shrugs, "Don't know."

As Tendou gets closer to Tatsu he jumps into the air, "Transform.  Raida Kick!"

In mid-air Tendou goes into his hybrid form and kicks Tatsu's head.  Tatsu hobbles backwards a little bit and Tendou lands safely on the ground.  As Tendou looks up into the air he sees a giant claw come crashing down upon him.  A large cloud of dust expels from the impact and everyone just watches as everything unfolds.  Joseph puts his hand over his heart and lowers his head, "He was a good chore boy.  One of the best."

Hana slaps Joseph across the head and points towards the dust cloud, "Look dumbass."

Tendou could be seen holding up Tatsu's claw with both of his arms, but he's down on one knee, "I can't....for much longer."

*"Lunar Technique: Flying Crescent Blade."*

A large crescent shaped object heads towards Tatsu's claw.  Tatsu raises his claw and moves flies into the air briefly.  While this is going on, Tendou rolls out of the way and reverts back to his human self, "Damn, need to train more."

Tendou is down on one knee breathing heavily with sweat pouring down his face, "One more!  Complete Transformation!"

Tendou's body fully turns into a Japanese Rhinoceros Beetle, "Who needs a ride?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 16, 2009)

Savage/Gentle island

Life here on this merged island was tough, Black and Sam both knew they wouldn't have made it this far without Drax. The man shared little of his past but whoever he was, he sure knew how to survive. He was not just strong but actually had the knowledge and experience they needed to survive in the wild here. Without him they would've either starved here, if not they would've poisoned themselves.

After three days here, even the two pirates were somewhat accustomed to the life here. Making their ways trough the jungle, trying to evade savages and predators while they made their way east.

On one morning they heard what seemed like a war going on nearby, being cautious about it they got closer and used spyglasses to determine the source. A part of an abandoned town had apparently been converted in small base.Many dead wild animals were littered around the base, seemingly being shot down from inside the base as the animals tried to gain entry. 

But currently wild animals wasn't something the occupants of the base should be worrying about now, many savages were assaulting the fortress. There was an small army of them, from what the three had learned this seemed to be an entire tribe.They savages assaulted in waves, sending in groups to try and climb over the walls or trough the barricades while the rest would throw rocks, spears and anything else they could get their hands on.

"Looks like we found some fellow survivors."Drax commented."Alright, Sam you should find a good sniping spot on one of the higher buildings and provide cover fire."Black spoke up."I'll put myself in between the base and the main forces of the savages, keep their attention on me while Sam and those within the base help me picking off savages."He then turned to Drax."You should go in from the other side, take opponents down from behind while they are too focused on me and the base."

Both of them nodded and got to work, Black gave them a five minute headstart before he launched himself towards the battle.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2009)

With the Reaper pirate crew-

Holy Land, Cristo. A mountainous desert summer island, the flat mountains form a cross at the center of the island. Religion is big on this island, however there are two fractions. Those who worship god and those who worship satan.  This divides the islands, Those who believe in god live at the longest part of the cross, those who worship satan live at the shortest part, the top.  It is here that the reapers land, the town known as Anti-Cristo, the main village of those who worship the dark lord.  
?Interesting.? Grim comments as he walks the town. Its buildings are built in a roman-gothic style. The people wear black, grey or red robes. To signify their status within the village, those who wear red stand at the top, those in grey the bottom. 

?Ooh! Look!? Martin rushes off. ?That is one strange man.? Grim shook his head. ?Ah! WAIT FOR ME!!! I?M FEELIN CURIOUS!!!?Wrath soon follows him.  ?Captain, Is it alright to land on this island. Both sides are religious to an extreme degree.? Dread informs his captain. ?No need to worry my boy. If we can get ourselves followers then it?s fine correct?? He grinned.  ?If that is what you wish captain.? Dread bowed. ?So, this place is what, some kind of devil worshiping group?? Jacob looked around?Have you heard the word of the glorious lord Satan?? A man in a grey hooded outfit walks over to the Reapers. ?We have no need for religion.? Reaper speaks and continues to walk down the road. ?Ah? you? You?re the reapers?!?  The man drops to his knees and bows down. ?Slaughters of innocents, Killers of men, those who must truly have been sent by the great lord to show those who do not believe righteous punishment!? 

  ?It seems that somehow, we?ve become popular with those in the underworld of religion.? Grim chuckles to himself in a low raspy voice. ?Please Lord Dracoski! Please come to my house for dinner! We shall slaughter our pigs in your honor! The man sent by Lord Satan!!!? Jacob wanted to laugh but Grim walked over to the man. ?Very well.? He spoke simply as he looked down at the man. ?Prepare dinner for three more. I?m not sure Where Martin and Michael will be by dinner.? The man got up and saluted. ?YES LORD DRACOSKI!!!? With that shout, Everyone turned around to see Grim, Jacob and Dread standing proudly. ?The reapers!!!? Everyone cheers. ?My, My, This is quite the different treatment then we usually get.? Grim smirked. 

  That night, all the reapers enjoyed a great feast in their honor. They didn?t care if the village wanted something; they didn?t care if they didn?t slaughter each and every last one of those people. This town was a town that realized what the reapers were trying to do. ?FREE THE WORLD FROM IT?S CHAINS!!! HAIL THE REAPERS!!!!? The towns people scream.  ?REAP THE SOULS OF THOSE WHO STAND IN YOUR WAY!!! REAPERS! REAPERS! REAPERS!!!? the chants grew louder, Men and women, boys and girls, all standing in black and grey shouting and cheering the reapers who sat at a large table. ?It?s weird.? Jacob chuckled as he took a bite from an entire pig?s leg. ?They?re actually cheering for pirates who slaughter without worry.? 

  Soon, ten men wearing red colored hooded gowns and long black upside down crosses walk towards the reaper crew. ?We are the unholy mages of this town.? They bow to the reapers. ?We control this village and its people. And we have come here on behalf of our village and the great Lord Satan. We are requesting your assistance.? They all stand up normally once more. Grim simply looks at them and nods his head. ?Very well go ahead and tell us what it is you would like us to do for you.? They all bow once more and look at the crew. ?If it?s at all possible we would like you to end the lives of those on the other side of this island. The marines are guarding them as they are larger than us and have formed their own government.? 

  Grim nodded. ?Very well if it is help you need then we will be glad to provide you with all the assistance we can. But I would request some things from you in return.? The mages nod. ?If it is a request sent by those who fight for Lord Satan then we will honor any and all requests.? Grim?s grin grew much larger at this request. ?We would like to see your best fighters. All of those who you would consider to be more powerful than any in the village.? He then looks at Dread and Jacob. ?And also, These two would like to see your finest women. They?ve been on a long journey and it is lonely as you know.? Dread and Jacob?s eyes widened. 

  ?S?seriously!?? Jacob had a very excited look on his face. ?Man, I haven?t seen a woman that I haven?t killed in a while??  He laughed. ?Captain, is this alright??  Dread asked. ?It?s fine, Every now and then even men like us need the touch of a women.? Grim spoke simply. ?Those two however, Wouldn?t know what to do with one?? He pointed over at Martin and Michael, Dread and Jacob both nod at the comment. ?Enjoy yourselves.? Grim smirked. ?We will honor both your requests Lord Dracoski!? the mages bow once more and snap their fingers. Ten beautiful women wearing black stand before the reapers. ?You can have the pick of any of us.? The women bow to Dread and Jacob. ?Captain.?

  Jacob turns to Grim. ?I?ve had my doubts, honestly I?ve had my doubts. But now? I can no longer doubt, you are the best captain in the world.? He jumps over the table and lands in front of the women. ?Can I have two?? He rubbed his chin. ?As many as you wish Lord Pain.? Those words.. They somehow made Jacob feel overly ecstatic. ?Then I?ll take you five~~? He cheered wrapping his arms around five women.  ?It will be an honor to serve you Lord Pain.? The women speak in unison. ?ohohoho. There will be much serving indeed!?  Dread walked calmly over to the remaining women. ?I, Will only take her.? He pointed to the one on the far right, her hair was long and red, her eyes glazed over. ?I.. Feel I am not worthy to be with Lord Growth. As I was born without the gift of sight.. I can?t see lord.. so please, pick someone-?

  Dread already slung her over his shoulder. ?I was allowed to pick who I want.? He said calmly walking away. ?Then, What shall we do with the last four?? the mages asked. ?Allow them to enjoy dinner with us.? Reaper pointed at the empty seats next to him. ?Even I, Need a women?s company.? The women bowed and sat next to him. ?We shall gather our strongest soldiers while your men enjoy themselves. In the morning, We will have them all stand before you as you requested my lord.? Grim nodded. ?That?s fine.? He wrapped his arms around the four women. ?Now, Enjoy your selves.? He grinned. ?Then, Allow me to enjoy myself.? ?Yes, Lord Dracoski.? The women smile. 

  On the other side of the Island-

  The town of Cristo, On the island of Cristo. The town is built to resemble Rome, It has paved streets and large buildings. The town?s buildings built very close to one another and a much larger building at the center that houses the ten holy priests and their leader the Cardinal Motobello. ?It is good to see my priests gathered today.? A man in white and gold robes with a golden cross around his neck stands before ten others. His hair is brown, neat and tidy with a large white and gold hat on his head. Cardinal Alendo Motobello, Leader of Cristo. ?We have reports that the Anti-Cristo will be making their move soon.? Behind the ten men he speaks with, is a group of marine Lt?s and Captains. ?Do not worry, We will honor our alliance.? The marines speak. ?We shall fortify the town and not let that anti-cristo group come within a hundred feet of this town!? They shout. ?I thank you,  Holy soldiers of the world government.? Motobello bowed to them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2009)

With the LTP/KT-

Saito dodges a punch and then turns to Nolan, "Hey, what was that supposed to mean before?" He grabs the giant's arm and then delivers a hard kick to his side, "Just because I love a good fight doesn't mean I'm an idiot," he releases the arm and then spins around another punch, and leaps in the air so he can get high enough to knee him in the back, "I'm probably the smartest one in this damn crew." 

BOOM! One of Zen's exploding swords is dodged by the debt collectors, *"What was that?"* Saito sighs, "Besides that bookworm, and once your hair started turning into exploding swords you started to seem a lot less smart," Taylor also looked at him with an annoyed look, "Oh just shut up and shoot some more things," Taylor stopped, thought for a moment, and then began to shoot at his opponent once again.

Saito finally turned to Shame, "And don't you even try to say nothin' sandwich boy," He flips backwards to avoid a punch that slammed into the ground and created a crater, "And suprisingly our captain does have his moment of intelligence, but don't expect too much of that while we're fighting," he avoids another blow.

"Why aren't there any woman in your crew?" Nolan asks as he clashes anchor with a man's massive fist creating a shockwave, "Haven't found any worthy, you gota' problem with that!" Saito snaps back defensively, "I meant, how can you be so lucky. No woman in your crew? The only problem is who cooks and cleans?" they all stop and point at Shame.

James has switched to monkey point and his holding three of his swords, two in his hands, one in his tail. He leaps back and fires a, *"Canopy Cannon!"* the blast just cut the man's side, forcing him to flinch, "Monkey Slicer!" He forms an X across the man's chest and then stands behind him, "Well, that's that," before he could even turn he feels a fist hit him from behind and send him flying into the building, "What the hell?" he turns to see another man who punched him helping the man he cut to his feet.

"Damn it! Fight like a real man," the two charge forward but are stopped by explosive tipped arrows hitting them dead on, "Don't mention it," James is outraged, "MENTION WHAT! HOW YOU TRIED TO STEAL MY MANLINESS RIGHT FROM UNDER ME!" he walks up to the downed man and pulls him up. He then pulls back his hairy fist and punches him across the face, "He's my opponent!" he points to the X, "I marked him!" he continues to beat him senseless until he is unconcious.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 16, 2009)

*With the Black Sun Pirates*

Rensuei swam away the left the crew to carry the sea king and secure it to the boat. He swam toward the human boat that was trying to get away as fast as it could. He pulled himself onto the deck still breathing hard.

"OK I finally got my pet under control" he said clapping his hands together with a completely fake smile on his face
"You know how pets can be when they get off their chain" Rensuei said
"Tell your marines, I got it under control and i'm sorry about all the people he ate"
"You damm savage fish men should keep those things under control"

Rensuei had been acting, he wasn't sorry, he didn't care about humans that were killed by sea kings. He stood up strait and walked over to the captain, he towered over him. He grabbed the man by his neck and lifted him off the deck

"I could kill you right now you weakling piece of shark shit"
"You ignorant humans invade the sea like a plague, like stinking plankton swarm"
"*YOU DON'T BELONG ON OR IN THE WATER!!!!*" he screamed into the mans face spit flying all over him
"Stick to the land and you wouldn't have to worry about savage fish men or sea kings"
"Once you board a boat you are and the mercy of the ocean"
"You are at *MY MECRY!!!!!*"

Rensuei made the spine on his index finger shoot out and drew the black sun roger crudely on the mans forehead, the man was screaming although the poison paralyzed and he didn't feel the slices being made it burned him. When Rensuei was finished drawing the roger he threw the captain into the water.

"The ocean is not a merciful master" Rensuei said

He shot the men on deck a glare and walked over the side of the boat. He swam back to the Black Sun and Nila was seeing to the seakings wounds. She may be a little silly at times but she knew a lot of things. The boat was moving through the water after a short while dragging the sea king. He helped her take care of it and stayed with it until it woke up. He wanted to be the first thing it saw and put the fear into it while it was still weakened.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2009)

Nila tried her best to ignore Rensuei and the way he treated the humans, focusing on helping the seakings that were being poached. 

"AAAGGGHHH!!!"

The screams of the humans terrified her. It just didn't seem right to her that humans were treated that way. 

After patching up the seakings she swam back to the ship and approached Kai. He was the oldest member of the crew, and had been on the surface the longest.

"Mr. Kai? Can you make Rensuei stop? I know that he's angry the humans hunted seakings, but we fishmen do that to when we have to."

_Candor Island, Zavin vs. Monarchs_

With a loud roar, Zavin lifted the drill on his shoulders, and threw it in the air. The drill dematerialized, turning back into the bullet that it originally was.

"He threw it away!" Cass said, astonished. 

Zavin then turned to the monarch pirates. Sogar would have to wait, he thought. If they kept attacking him he'd never get his job here done. 

The knight took out his giant sword and grinned. "You should've all ran away when you had the chance."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2009)

LTP/KT-

"Fine screw you then." Kama grumbles and fires Arrows off randomly into the other opponents. "I'm going to help you out whether you like it or not!" Kama shouts. "OI! STAY OUT OF MY FIGHTS!" Shou shouts as Falbio swings down with a massive sword. "You are fools to think you can defeat us so easily." Shou just grins. "You are fools to think I'll lose here!" He pushes on his blade and Knocks Falbio off balance, Then quickly jumps onto the mans head and towards the giant man. "Akuma sword style..." A dark energy burns around his body and a pair of red eyes begin to form behind him. "DEMON'S AURA SLASH!" As Shou slashes downward the face of a demon consumes the mans body.

He screams out in pain while Shou's blade slices through his rib cage and intestines, effectively gutting the man. "Woops~" shou laughs as the large mens insides go outside. "I think, I used too much force." He grinned as he turned to Falbio. "I..insanity...." Falbio stepped back. "What? I just-" BOOM!!! an explosive arrow hits Falbio's jaw and does what it does best. "OI!!! THIS IS MY FIGHT!!!" Shou shouts. "sorry, wrong person." Kama waves. "Damned ninjas...." Shou grumbles. "You.. fools..." Shou turns to see Falbio unscathed. "Wow... you took an explosion to the face and didn't-" 

WHAM!!! He flew away. "Tokage Tokage no mi."(Lizard lizard fruit.) "Model." Falbio's body began to change color and grow scales, His feet and nails grew into claws. "FRILL NECKED LIZARD!!!" everyone blinked. "That's creepy..." They all spoke at one time. "SILENCE!" Falbio charged forward with Incredible speed and punched Shou's gut. "Damn it, gotta end this fast." Nolan Swung his anchor around and smacked the large man he was fighting's jaw. He fell to the ground but didn't seem to harmed by it. "That guy, he cut one of you open so easily.. Guess you just need a blade to do it." 

With that he raised his anchor into the air and slammed it into the mans head repeatedly. "But i'll just do this!" he laughed, Eve thrust forward with her sear and stabbed into the mans chest, quickly pulled it out and slashed across his wound with her sword and then stabbed into his neck with her spear. Eventually all of the large men fell leaving only Falbio behind. *"Let's hurry this up."*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2009)

"Alright everyone, I'll take this guy by myself while you clean up the suit guy's bodies!" James shouts, "Your not getting all the action!" "Hey, I'm getting in this too!" "This guy's a funnier lookin' target!" Taylor added, *"It's not too logical that you'll win, so I'll be helping,"* "I shall be joining in the blood bath as well!" Anax shouts proudly, "A spineless creature like you would never be able to handle this by yourself," "What the woman said," "We're all helping you," "I'll prepare some victory sandwiches..." Shame says.

"Fine...but then lets get this over with quickly, I don't wany anyone seeing me teaming up with this many people. It makes me seem weak!" They all nod, "Trial of Soul!" Eve stabs Falbio several times and then moves to the side before he can get her back, "Wave of Poseidon!" Anax leaps on her shield and stabs him where Eve did before and then slides off into the distance.

"Taylor Trick Shot!" Taylor fires off a few rounds that smack into his chest, "Couldn't you weaklings aim somewhere else!" Saito leaps into the air and then throws his chain around his neck as far as it will go and then pulls himself in. His foot lands right on his face, he pushes off and then pulls himself back in to deliver a roundhouse kick to his face before moving to the side to avoid the mass exploding swords that fly in and hit him dead on.

As the smoke clears he sees Shou and James preparing to attack, "Your not getting that attack off!" BAM An anchor smacks into his jaw, making his head spin. The next thing he sees is a Demon Face encircling around Shou and James with all five blades equipted in Monkey Point, "DEMON'S AURA SLASH!" "JUNGLE FURY!" Shou slices the opposite side of where he did before. A single cut appears dead center of Falbio's chest and then spreads into five seperate cuts that stretch to the very end of his shoulders, waist, and stomach. 

He falls to the ground, "You...bastards!" he gets to his feet and slowly charges forward, gushing blood, "Explosive Arrow!" another arrow hits him right on top of all of his chests and then explodes. As the smoke clears he can be seen dropping to the floor, "Steel Platter Smackdown!" Shame shouts as he throws a plate of food at the obviously defeated opponent, "Glad I could help!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2009)

With the LTP/KT-

*"Well now that that horrific nightmare is over."* Zen sighed. "T...they beat.. Dracal's top men..." Sel walks over to Falbio's body and pokes it. "Ama-""LITTLE BRAT!!!" Everyone turns around in time to see Sel's chest piercing by one of Falbio's claws. "G...guh..." Sel falls back and Falbio slowly stands up. "I...'m... not dead.. yet..." He took a step forward. "Son of a bitch." Shou spins and Falbio's head pops off like the cork of a whine bottle. "Oi, we-" Shou looks down at Sel, He's breathing heavy and gripping his chest. "Shit."

"We've got to get him to Belle!" Nolan shouts. "No,Our captain can handle it." Saito comments. "He's got some medical knowledge. Enough to bandage up wounds. Shou grabs onto Sel's vest and shirt and rips them off. "W...whoa..." Everyone takes a step back. "He's....." Shou blinks. "A SHE!?!?!?!" Everyone shouts. "I...I'm not.. i'm not sure i can do this with a clean conscious..." shou comments. "It.. it just seems wrong." He holds a hand up. "IT'S BETTER THEN LETTING HER DIE!" Kama rushes over and takes out a container. "This has some healing ointment in it, Just bandage him.. i mean her up as good as you can!" 

Kama places some ointment between Sel's chest where Falbio pierced her. "Alright, But this is gonna hurt." Shou pulled out a needle and thread and began work, eventually wrapping Sel's chest with a bandage. "She'll need a shirt." Eve looks at Nolan. "Oi, why me?" Nolan asked. "Kama can't give up his, it contains too many weapons. Anax's doesn't wear one, I have a bikini top on, jame's is too big. A tanktop would be perfect for the young women." Eve was treating Sel better now that he was a she. "F..fine..." Nolan grumbled and tossed Shou his shirt. "Give it to the girl." he mumbled.

Slowly Sel's eyes began to open. "w..what.. happened?" She coughed, her hat fell off revealing long hair. "You lied to us, your a women." Kama informs her. "I..never said i wasn't..." Sel coughed again. "I.. pretended to be a boy.. because.. if your a female slave... if...if your a fe-" Tears formed in her eyes so Kama cut her off. "Just be glad we saved you." He stood up and put Sel on his back. "So, what's your real name." He asked. "Selia..." She answered. "Nice to meet you, Where's Dracal." Selia points to the largest house way in the distance. "He has ten elite guards that are at least equal in strength to all of you..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2009)

The two crews walk through the streets, headed towards the large house. They are so big that they barely fit on the street in the line that they're walking in, "Why are we all in one line?" Kama asks, "Looks cooler,"  Taylor informed him, "Imagine if our crew was really this big, having 10 people, plus Bolt and Belle," James busts in, "What did I tell you before...our crew is just as big if not bigger!" Kama rolls his eyes.

"I'd trade every single one of you to get Jason back~," they all turned in shock, "Now, now, I'm sure she doesn't really mean that," he looks at her, "Yea, heh."

They arrive at the massive house and stand before the giant front door, *"So, shall we knock?"* BAM! Shou and James kick the door open, *"We really need to stop doing things at the same time..."* they both say, "OI! DRACAL!" James shouts and his voice echoes through the hals, "I'M HERE TO KICK YOUR ASS LIKE I SAID!" the others nod, *"Same,"* they just hear laugher echoing right back at them.

With Eric-

He and Commodore Reynolds had busted through the woods, taking down all of the Rebels hidden in the trees, "So, what're we supposed to do when we get to the rebel village?" he asks, "We got no choice but to take them down if dey wont reason wit us," they arrive at the Sector taken over by the rebels, "I am Commodore Reynolds, and we're here to-" a bullet whizes past his face, "Looks like talkin aint da best method," Eric gets ready to strike but Reynolds stops him, "You watch first, I'll give ya a good example a what youll be learnin wit meh," he gets a ready stance.

The rooftops are covered with gunners, "Soru..." he vanishes and reappears on one of the rooftops, "Shigan," he stabs his fingers through the men's backs and they fall to the ground, "FIRE!" They all shoot at him, "Genpou," he leaps into the air and avoids the gun fire, "Rankyaku!" he fires a blast from his foot and it crashes into the building and makes it collapse. 

He lowers to the ground and men with swords charge in, "DIE!" they shout, "Kam-e" he seems to turn into paper and dodges the attack. Finally he turns back to normal, "See, this is what you'll," "GHAAAAH!" A man attacks from behind with a sword, "Tekkai," the sword makes contact but no blood is drawn, "This is what you'll be learning," he raises his fist and hits the man without looking.

"Wh-what the hell?" Reynolds laughs, "Tis called Rokushiki and der be six techniques to it," he says holding up six fingers, "Da first ya learn is Soru," he vanishes and appears behind Eric, "High speed movamant," he pushes Eric forward as he spots more Rebels, "Well, get to learnin."

"Eh? How'm I supposed to know how to do that?" The commodore chuckles, "You saw me do it, I'm sure you can figur it owt," Eric turns his hand into a chain, "No no no. Sorry but ya wont be usin your devil fruit powers here son," Eric grits his teeth, "Fine..." he attempts to dash forward just as he had seen before, though he gets there fast, not nearly as fast as Reynolds has. He punches a rebel in the face, "Well atleast I have some punching bags to take my anger out when it doesn't work..."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 16, 2009)

"Welcome, Black Sword-chan" a voice called out. Marc stepped into what appeared to be a secretaries office. There was one desk in the middle of the room and strewn about the rest of the room were filing cabinets. At the back of the room there was another door. A beautiful woman with blonde hair and dark eyes sat behind the desk with her legs crossed. She wore a doctors coat and underneath she had a black blouse and skirt. Marc placed his hand on his sword, something felt wrong.

"Everything is alright" the woman said in a soothing voice. Marc's grip on the sword weakened and his hand fell to his side. "My name is Dr. Gillian Meyers, I am the secretary to the head doctor and second in charge here" the woman said introducing herself. "We have eagerly been awaiting your arrival since you broke through the front door" Gilian said with a slight smile. 

"Where the fuck are my nakama?" Marc asked in annoyance. "Please lower your voice" Gillian said pressing her finger to her lips. Marc opened his mouth to shout again but when he spoke his voice came out at a normal level. "I said where are my fucking nakama" Marc repeated. Marc did not realize he did not shout but Tetra did. "Marc, I think she has a power and she is using it on us now" Tetra said looking at Gillian intensely. Gillian showed a coy smile before she opened her mouth to speak again.

"If you would go through the door I am sure Dr. Renita Adams is highly anticipating meeting you" Gillian said softly. Marc and Tetra found themselves moving to the door without even thinking about it. "Thats it" Gillian continued, "I can see we will get along just fine" Gillian said as Marc opened the door and stepped into the room.

Tetra followed behind Marc and Gillian brought up the rear closing the door softly behind them. Apart from a desk at the back of a room and a large window behind it this room was devoid of all other objects. The chair at the desk was facing towards the window, no doubt the person sitting in it was looking out the window. "They have arrived" Gillian said politely. 

The chair swiveled and a beautiful woman with red hair and dark eyes faced the duo. She was wearing the same exact garb as Gillian. "You have five seconds to give me my fucking nakama or I am going to part you from your face" Marc said loudly. Renita looked at Gillian with a stern look, "How can he speak like that after having passed through your office?" Renita asked."It would appear he can resist me" Gillian said hanging her head.

"What the fuck are the two of you talking about" Marc growled in annoyance. Renita sighed before clasping her hands together. "Gillian here has the power of the Suggestion Suggestion fruit, what ever she says people will usually comply" Renita explained. "However there are cases where the individual is either so strong willed or ignorant they will find they can ignore Gillian's suggestions" Renita explained observing Marc. "I am leaning to the latter in your case" she finished with a smug smile.

"Between Gillian and the other doctors it is quite easy to continue our work here and give those pirates another chance to make something of themselves, but for cases like you my power becomes necessary" Renita continued her explanation. "Unlike Gillian's fruit my power cannot be resisted, I have the power of the mind control mind control fruit" Renita said flipping her hair. "Those who gaze into my eyes become my puppets" she said. As the words sank in Tetra realized Marc was staring Renita down violently. "MARC!" Tetra screamed, "too late" Renita said her eyes glowing white.

Marc gazed into Renita's eyes with the deepest loathing when suddenly they glowed white. He felt his anger and annoyance drift away, a warm feeling of comfort washed over him and he submitted. Tetra looked as Marc's face changed to bare the composed look of indifference of all the other controlled people in the facility. "Marc snap out of it" Tetra said reaching to shake Marc. "Please stop" Gillian said causing Tetra to freeze.

Tetra stood there frozen in place by Gillian's words. "Please turn and face Dr Adams" Gillian continued. Tetra struggled but ultimately she found herself facing Renita. "Don't worry my dear, soon you will be purified and experience mental rebirth" Renita said locking eyes with Tetra. Tetra shot Renita a look of disgust before she too lost her free will with a glowing white flash.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 16, 2009)

*Marine Base Taiho: The Conclusion!*
Tatsu pulls himself back to his feet even after he was hit by the supreme combo delivered by the numerous marines. All of them look on in shock as he stands back up, preparing to rampage.

"Aye! Joseph, I think it's time we put this beast down for good." Rago said as he looked over to Joseph. 

"Agreed Rago. Do you have anything in mind?" Joseph said as he looked back over at Rago.

A slight grin appeared on Rago's face, "Aye! An all out attack. We'll use the combined forces from both of our squads." Rago replied.

Joseph looked like he was contemplating something. "That seems plausible, but this dragon won't just let us attack him." Joseph said as Tatsu came closer.

"Aye! That's where I come in! Follow my lead!" Rago said as he ran towards Tatsu. "Aye! Tendou, do you think you could give me a lift up to the dragon's face?" Rago asked.

"Sure!" Tendou said as he picked Rago up and launched him towards Tatsu. Rago landed directly on Tatsu's long mouth, right in front of his large eyes. Rago looked like an ant on the mouth of a large dog compared to Tatsu. Rago starred Tatsu directly in his eyes and approached even closer to the large pupils. Rago held his index finger out and his eyes glowed a deep green. He moved his index finger from side to side in a mesmerizing way while his eyes also looked as if they were spinning. 

*"Sommeil!"* Rago said in an otherworldly type voice. Tatsu's eyes began to close a bit. They were just barely open. "AYE! NOW!!!!!!!!" Rago bellowed. 

"RIGHT! TAKE HIM DOWN FROM THE GROUND UP!!" Joseph commanded. "HAMMER MARINE! YOU AND I WILL WEAKEN HIS LEGS!" Joseph bellowed. 

*"MAX CANNON EXPEL!"* 
*"SKULL CRUSHER!"*

Joseph fired a huge and powerful cannonball at Tatsu's left knee while hammer marine hit him with a powerful blow from his hammer in the right. Tatsu roared in pain and fell to his knees.

"ALL OF THE SWORDSMEN AND SLASHERS! ATTACK HIS MIDSECTION!" Joseph commanded. 

Yingoru, Hana, Sooyoung and Jae-Song Lee all gripped their weapons (save for Hana who clenched her hands). They all approach the large dragon that is on his knees at full speed. 

Hana extended her palms, *"DOUBLE SLICING PALM!"*
Yingoru extended his sword, *"LUNAR TECHNIQUE: FULL MOON SLASH!"*
Sooyoung extended her blade,*"FLARE DRIVE!"*
Jae-Song Lee extended his knives, *"SHAVING THE MONKEY!"*

All of the attacks connect and rip a large wound in Tatsu's chest. Tatsu roars in pain and agony this time, clenching his chest with his giant claws. 

Suddenly, a flying Boyang, having been launched by Tendou, lands on top of Tatsu's head. He begins to act as if he's picking up a heavy object. This time, he is struggling even more than the last. He shakes violently as he tries to pick the invincible object up. It took him some time to finally lift the object. Boyang finally lifts it above his head, *"1000 pound anvil drop!"* Boyang said in his head. Boyang dropped the 1000 pound anvil on the dragon's head. 

Tatsu's head dented a bit from the impact. His eyes rolled in the back of his head. Rago jumped off his mouth down to the ground. Tatsu reared back and forth on his knees. He finally began to fall forth. "Aye! MOOOOOOOOOOOVE!" Rago yelled. 

"Tendou, let's go!" Joseph said. As the giant dragon fell, he was stopped mere inches from the ground. Under him was Tendou in his hybrid form holding him up. "Away with you, *RAIDA HORN!"* Tendou exclaimed as he threw Tatsu with his powerful horn. 

The giant dragon flew directly into the ocean.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2009)

With the LTP/KT-

  “It’s too much of a hassle to have to deal with intruders.” A voice rings out throughout the mansion. “So, Why don’t you come in a little further.” James, Shou and Anax followed the voices request. “IDIOTS!!” Everyone else runs in to try and stop them from going any further, however the entire floor crumbles under their feet. “w..what the hell!?” They all shout again. “Oops. You fell for the trap.” Each of the ten falls down into the hole. A few crazy tunnel rides later and each one of them finds themselves in a different room. 

“Greetings.” In every room was a single person, well except for in Shames and Kama’s room. “Seems we ended up in the same room.” Kama turned to Eve. “Silence.” Eve commented, Before them stood three women. “Our skills are better used when together.” The women speak in unison, one has short blue hair, another long red hair and a third medium green hair. The blue haired women wears a bikini top and cargo shorts, the red haired women wears a tank top and bikini bottoms. The green haired women wears a tank top and cargo shorts. “We are the Taiken Triplets!”

In Nolans room stands a man with medium built body,  no shirt and swim trunks. “Ah, You guys are making this such a pain. I was on vacation too.” He sighed. “I’m Vick.” He runs his hand through his wild blond hair and adjusts his sunglasses. “Don’t be too rough.” In Anax’s room, It is set up to look like a river with a water fall, under the waterfall is a man in a white loincloth covered in scars. He has a shaved head and muscular body. Next to him rests  a single Katana. “I am, Go.” He spoke and reached out for his blade. In James room, There is a jungle theme, resting in the center of a clearing is a puma. 

James looks around and scratches his head. “Where the hell do I go from here.” He notices the puma stand up and walk towards him. “I'm Kala, Did you know.” A seductive female voice calls out. “big cats are the enemies of monkeys?” The puma suddenly transforms into a human and slashes a sword with five blades at him.  Saito landed in a room with many rocks and a short man with an Egyptian outfit and blue hair. Zen landed in a room with a knight wielding seven swords, Taylor landed in a room filled with random walls and a man dressed up as a US army sniper. Finally, Shou landed in a room with a women bathing. “I like this room…” He drooled.

With the MMP-

"why are they called the Bazooka joe square gang?" Jason asked. "Cause they are square, they use bazookas and their bosses name is Joe!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2009)

James vs Kala-

He quickly draws one of his blades to block the strange weapon, "Five blades, sorry that rolls already taken!" he turns into Monkey point and pushes her back, "And this monkey has no enemies, because every big cat fears him too much!" he says raising his blade at her.

With the MMP-

"Ok then..." BOOM an explosion goes off in the distance, "Annoying bastards!!!" David shouts as he runs towards the distance. A group of men on horses ride around the town firing their bazookas, "We're the Bazooka Joe Square Gang! And we never run out of Ammo!" A man wearing a square shaped T-shirt (Exactly a square so it doesn't cover his whole chest) and a square Kilt shouts.

With Tatsu-

He falls through the ocean, forced back to his human form. His eyes are heavy, and his body powerless, "Is this..." he thinks back to his crew. The members that he barely talked to such as OC or MJ. The member that he barely ever saw eye to eye with, Ray. The members that he could have a good time with on occasion, Marcks and Alph. His two greatest friends and saviors, Annie and Shin. And of course Jessie, who his relationship with he just couldn't describe for some reason, all he knew was that she was special. He felt himself slip away as he fell deeper into the ocean.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2009)

With the MMP-

"I...I guess we should stop them." Jason sweatdropped. "NO! YOU CAN'T BEAT THEM! FOR THEY ARE SQUARE!!!" Jason blinked. "We..we aren't really shape people." he commented. "Aye." Rex charged off into the town. "Wait for me! i wanna kick some ass too!" Kayne soon followed. "YEAH! SLAUGHTER TIME!" David grinned. "No! not slaughter!" Nick shouts. "I.. I wish i stayed with the others...." Jason facepalmed. 

With Tatsu/marines-

Joseph rushed over to the ocean. "Hey! what are you doing!" a few people shouted. "Like i'd let him die." Joseph throws out his hand. "Anchor Expel!" an anchor flies out quickly. "ROPE EXPEL!" He fires a rope that ties around the anchor. He throws the anchor around so that it lands in the ground and Jumps into the Ocean, sinking down quickly towards Tatsu as the rope extends further from his palm. "I can't just let him drown..." He tries everything he can to get to Tatsu faster, reaching out and grabbing onto the Dragon' pirates leg. "Come on, Let's go back to the surface." Joseph begins to climb back up the rope. "But... i don't.. think.. i'll make it..." His vision starts to blur as he gasps for breath. 
*
"IDIOT!" *the sound echoed as he was quickly pulled up onto the land by his crew. "WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!?" Hana screamed, Joseph laid back on the land and looked up into the sky. "I thought i was dead~" he laughed. "DUMBASS!!!" Hana kicked him and walked off.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 16, 2009)

*Marine Base Taiho*
Boyang fell to the ground, completely exhausted from how much of his devil fruit power he had to use in this battle. Never before did he have to summon the power to lift a 1000 pound invincible anvil. He blanked out and fell into a deep sleep. Rago walked over to him and hoisted him over his shoulder.

Yingoru was damaged badly. He took a great beating from the dragon and a couple of his bones were broke including some of his ribs and right arm. He sheathed his sword and limped over towards Rago. "Stupid ass dragon breaking my stupid ass right arm and my stupid ass ribs." Yingoru grumbled.

Rago grinned a bit. "Aye! Great job you two." Rago said as he looked at Yingoru and Boyang. Rago then turned towards the Nonki. "Aye! Great jon to you all as well, Marine Group Lazy Hunters." Rago said with a salute.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2009)

Marine Base Taiho-

"Y..yeah, good job." Joseph gave a thumbs up and struggled to stand up. "Hey.. our guys are in a little better condition, so if you guys could contact the HQ we'll be holding him on our ship. I think we have some seastone handcuffs so he wont be pulling that stunt again." He bowed to the men and had Hammer and Gunner marine drag Tatsu back to their ship. They put the handcuffs on Tatsu and placed him in a cage, since that was all they had to act as their prison. "We really need a bigger boat.." Joseph sighed.

The cage was kept in one of the storage rooms, Joseph sat in front of it for a few minutes and went back upstairs. "I'll be back in a minute." He turned to Tatsu, Still unconscious, Joseph climbed up a ladder and opened up a secret hatch on deck. "Ok." He climbed out and closed the hatch. "As your acting captain, I want to say a few things." Joseph cleared his throat. "You all showed some real courage and strength out there. It's an honor to serve with you truly." Joseph bowed. 

"Hammer Marine!" He points over at the man. "You really surprised me back there, I thought you were just fodder, but i was wrong." He had a serious look on his face. "FROM NOW ON! YOU ARE PROMOTED TO NAMED FODDER!" He shouts. "HE WAS ALREADY NAMED FODDER!" the other men shout. "No, He was nick named fodder, he had a nick name but no name. so, uhh... what's your name anyway?" Joseph's head tilted. "YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW IT!?" The fodder shout. "Bryan." Hammer marine speaks up. "Bryan De'gall." 

Joseph nodded. "Some how... I remember that name..." He held up his hand. "WELCOME BRYAN DE'GALL!!! OFFICIAL NAMED FODDER!" he shouts and everyone sweatdrops. "Now then, I'm going back down to keep an eye on the prisoner, tell me when HQ's back up arrives." he slides back down the ladder and seals the trap door. "I'm.. named now..." Bryan's eyes shimmer. "OI! Just cause you got a name now doesn't make you better then us!!!" The others shout. "SHUT UP!" Gunner marine shouts. "Good job Bryan." He smiles. "Thanks.. L-" He was cut off. "No, I'm happy with my title as it is. Please, Leave my name out of this." He turned and looked at the trap door. "Soon enough, He will call me by my name.Soon enough."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2009)

Newly minted Commodore Zane Garrick meets with his senior staff. He sits on a lone chair without a desk because a pair of Marine carpenters are currently building him a new one after he smashed his last desk. There's an air of tension in the air as he looks each of his officers in the face. 

"I'm a fair and just commanding officer," Garrick grumbles, "So when I see shit like this it makes my blood boil," he tosses the blood ridden note at their faces. "That sniveling girl was a pitiful stuttering waste of space....BUT SHE WAS MY WASTE OF SPACE AND WHEN YOU FUCK WITH ONE OF MY OFFICERS, YOU FUCK WITH ME!!"  Garrick feels like smashing his desk if he only had one. 

The Commodore turns towards Lt. Karl Smirnov, "Beanpole," his sometimes nickname for the tall and lanky Smirnov, "You're supposed to be my eyes and ears aboard this ship as the chief rules and regulations officer. What have you heard?" 

Karl shifts in his chair, "I have interviewed the friends of Miss Dumais and checked for any problems but by all indications she had no enemies and was on good terms with everyone." 

"With all due respect," Clemens interjects, "It's obvious that this attack was not meant for her. She was merely a proxy for yourself Commodore."  

After serving with Garrick for this long she's always heard rumblings of discontent from the crew under Garrick's savage rule but they all kept their mouths shut because of Garrick's overwhelming power. Only a few onboard this ship would have the nerve to go against him and she has her suspicions of just who could as she stares pointedly at V. 

"Just like that filth Commander Colt who tried to betray us!" Garrick growls. Commander Colt was the former co leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice until he was caught betraying the crew, an agent of a private enemy. His stuffed head currently resides at the prow of the ship and Garrick plans to add some new friends to give him some company. 

"I want the fuckers caught!" Garick growls. Suddenly the door to Garrick's office slams open and Junior Lt. Prince runs in, slightly out of breath. 

"There's been a killing!" he exclaims. 

"WHAT?!?" Garrick leaps to his feet and picks up his leather chair, throwing it through a wall right into the ocean. 

Garrick and his staff quickly make their way to the deck with Prince leading them. At the bow of the ship a Seaman Recruit hangs by a noose from the rear mast, with a note attached to his chest....

A senior officer is next. Glory to true justice!

Clemens looks at Lt. Smirnov in disgust, "Please cut him down Lieutenant," and she walks away to confront a certain Marine. Clemens forms a mirror into the air and walks through it, disappearing. 

Some seconds later she walks out of a mirror in Chief Warrant Officer Maxi Corona's lavish cabin. She eyes him sitting at his desk. "Whats the meaning of this nonsense?" she asks him. The man was once a promising member of the crew but his anti authoritarian attitude had caused him to lose his elite position but as member of royalty he was allowed to stay on.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 16, 2009)

With Maxi and Clemens

"Whats the meaning of this nonsense?"

The crown prince's eyes traveled over to Clemens, who had materialized in his quarters.The young man had been drinking his favorite drink, Sangria, it was something he saved for special occasions.It was hard to get your hands on when outside of Granpayaso and he was more of a beer guy but he had been expecting company and it wouldn't be very gentleman like to offer a lady a beer.

"I beg your pardon?"Maxi asked innocently as he filled her a glass."Oh, I see"He turned around with that characteristic smile on his face as he turned around, a glass in each hand."I do apologize for not congratulating you on your promotion yet, sadly we don't quite run in the same circles anymore so I hadn't really gotten the chance to do so yet."It was bullshit, he knew and he was sure she knew it but he kept up the charade and pretended to know of nothing.

"I propose a toast is in order?"He held out a glass for her, he doubted she would take it but he liked playing around like this.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 16, 2009)

*Marine Base Taiho*
Lt.Commander Rago nodded in approval when Joseph told him to signal the Marine HQ. Rago pulled out a den den mushi and was about to dial the HQ, but was suddenly stopped.

"That won't be necessary." A man wearing a black suit, a black top hat, black shades, and a black coat around his shoulders was walking towards Rago. On the back of his coat was the World Government insignia. 

Rago had a puzzled look on his face. "Aye! What do you mean? And just who are you?" Rago said with a look of bewilderment.

The man's face didn't move a muscle save for when he spoke. "I am an agent from the world government. With orders from the Gorusei themselves, I am here to apprehend Tatsu, the dragon you just defeated." The man said. Approaching behind the man was 4 shadowy beings hidden by dark cloaks with hoods. They vaguely held the appearance of the grim reaper. 

"Aye! I see." Rago said. "In that case, you are free to take him." Rago saluted the man. He nudged Yingoru to do it as well. "What the hell do I have to do it-" "Aye! Do NOT disrespect me in the face of a world government official Yingoru. Your rank along with mine could go down the drain. Now salute." Rago ordered. 

Yingoru saluted the government official with his good left hand. 

"Where is Brimtale Tatsu?" The agent said. "Aye! He's currently being questioned by Joseph Rodgers, the captain of the Marine Group Lazy Hunters." Rago rebutted.

"Well Mr. Rodgers will need to make haste. We operate on a very timely schedule." The agent said without a hint of emotion. The dark figured behind him watched contently without saying a word.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatsu slowly opened his eyes. He looked around at his surroundings confused, trying to remember what happened. Then a quick flash of memories came in of him rampaging around in full on dragon form, "Guh, I got out of control again...I guess Annie wasn't here to save my from myself this time," he thought back to when the Unnamed Crew were battling the fishmen quite a while ago and he had gotten out of control again. Not suprisingly the subject that brought him to that point was slavery. Luckily the gunslinger managed to take him out with some seastone dust before he caused too much choas.

He also remembered when he was forced into a rampage against Garrick, Hawkins, and his parent's body guard. Those occasions had been different though, whether it was to protect his nakama or just pure rage for being sold off he just lost it.

When he could finally focus well enough he discoverd he was tied up and inside a cage, "No..." he tried to transform but something was stopping him. He looked at the seastone handcuffs that tied his hands behind his back. Who knows if he would have even been able to transform so soon even without the cuffs, "Not...not again!" he tries to stand up but falls on his face. He crawls forward as best he can and starts banging his head against the bars, "NOT AGAIN!"  he continued this until he finally ran out of energy and was forced to just lie on the ground.

It was just like back in the circus, trapped in a cage. However this time there was no hope of Shin and Annie busting in to save him. No one knew where he was, and they wouldn't find him either, "Dammit...dammit...DAMMIT!!!" he slammed his head against the bars one last time, with no success. Finally he looked up to see a vaguely familiar face.

A quick flashback came in of when he had momentarily regained control and saw the Lt. Commander trying to communicate with him. However he was a marine, and a marine that had him held captive and in a cage. There was no way he could ever approve of this guy, "What...what do you want!" he growled at Joseph, used to being in a more intimidating state.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2009)

V stared at the hanging body of the Seaman Recruit.  His fists tightened and he glanced Clemens as she entered one of her mirrors.  That stupid bitch was probably going off to fuck the killer.  He was sure she knew something she wasn't letting on.  Hopefully, even if she wasn't the killer she'd be framed by the real one.  Just thinking about it made V happy.  

As V headed back to his quarters, his hand was at his knife-belt at all times.  He stared every single marine he passed on his way there.  By now, almost all of the marines on the boat avoided him, and some thought he was the killer, making there fear of him even greater.  As V passed the medical quarters, he glanced in at Mesona.  It was a shame that girl was still alive.  If it were him, V would have gone for the throat.  

A thought flew across V's mind: _Gilmont_, V thought.  Although the fat marine was no longer a senior officer, he used to be, and might still be on the killer's list.  All V had to was wait outside the cell, and if the killer came... Under his mask, V's fleshless jaw moved in a way that might be considered a smile if he had muscles as he thought what he would do this thug.  

V arrived in front of Gilmont's cell, only to find it wide open.  V ran in, hoping to find the killer, but he found nothing.  Gilmont was gone.  V glanced around, hoping to find something in the cell.  When he couldn't find anything, V headed back to inform Garrick.  On his way out, V noticed a plastic knife on the floor.  It was covered with dry blood.  After some closer inspection, V deduced that the blood had arrived on the knife at least three weeks ago.  V ran to Garrick's office and pushed open the doors without knocking.  "It's Gilmont.  He's gone," V said.    

*The Pirate's Dream...* 

The old man charged at William.  His arm swung down at the pirate.  William whipped out his saber and reached to parry the blow.  When the blade on the old man's armor struck, it snapped the saber.  The old man was very, very strong.  William glanced down in shock, but hastily leaped back as the old man swung his other arm, a blade coming out of there as well.  

"So where are your crew mates, huh?" the man asked.  William shrugged to distract him as Angelina sneaked up behind the old man, plunger in hand.  As she raised the plunger, the old armored man spun around.  "Thought you could catch me off guard, eh?" he said as a burst of fire shout out of his armored palm.  "Ahhh!" Angelina shouted as her clothes burst into flame.    

Angelina hit the ground and began to roll to attempt to put out the flames.  William was about to help her when Arcturus whirled once more, swinging his bladed arms at William.  Thanks to his devil fruit, William was able to to dodge the attacks, but without his saber, there was no way he could fight back.  "You know," the old man said.  "I'm here to kill you so I can kill my son to protect him from people like you," he continued.  

"You see, his brother, William died as a marine, and my surviving son, Gilmont, is a marine, so I have to kill him to protect him.  But- I can't kill him unless I kill you," the old man rambled.  As William attempted to understand the old man's logic, he noticed something in the old man's face.  The old man looked very familiar.  

"Hey! Isn't your name William too?" the old man asked.  It suddenly dawned on William.  He knew who the old man was.  The old man's arm stopped in mid-swing as he realized who he was trying to kill.  "William? Is that really you?" the old man asked. _ Dad?!_ William thought incredulously.  As he saw the old man's face, everything came flooding back to him.  

_Around 25 years earlier..._ 

William stood proud at the graduation ceremony.  He had participated in a special marine officer training program.  Only 25% of the original men and women who entered had survived, and William was one of the strongest survivors.  A rear admiral walked among each of the marines who graduated, shaking their hand and giving them a medal.  Each one of them was going to be in command of their very own ship almost immediately after the ceremony and the party was over.    

William's father headed over to him during the party.  "Good job," Arcturus Goodfellow said.  "You do our family proud.  I'm sure your mother would love to see you here," Arcturus said.  William nodded, glad to have his father's respect, as his father went away to talk to some old friends of his.  William looked around, hoping to find someone.  He finally found him, and William headed over to him.  

William's brother Gilmont was standing away from most of the festivities, swigging down a bottle of beer.  "Enjoying yourself?" William asked.  Gilmont rolled his eyes.  "Don't tell dad," he muttered.  William grinned and nodded.  

"He made me come all the way from the North Blue to watch you graduate.  You're the son he wishes I was," Gilmont said.  William stared at the floor.  He knew Gilmont was telling the truth, but he still felt uncomfortable talking about it.     

William felt a tap on his shoulder and he turned around.  His father was back.  "Here, I have a present for you," Arcturus said.  Arcturus presented William with a saber in a sheath.  William slowly pulled it out.  "Thank you," William said.  His father grinned.  "It has the Goodfellow family symbol etched on the blade," he said and showed William.  "You see?" Gilmont said, signaling after their father as he left.  "You get a sword with the symbol, and I get a necklace."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2009)

Joseph and Tatsu-

"Don't try to look intimidating when your face down on the floor inside a cage." Joseph comments. "I've come to ask you a few questions, while we wait for HQ to tell us what to do with you." Joseph spun a key ring around his finger. "But i really don't think this is the best way to chat." He placed one of the keys into the lock and opened the cage. Joseph then slowly walked over Tatsu and grabbed the seastone cuffs, pulling Tatsu back up and sitting him down on a stool. Then, Joseph walks out of the chair, leaving the door open. Grabs a chair and sits it down in front of the open cage door. 

"I'll list my questions in the order i wish you to answer them in." Joseph held up one finger. "Question number one. What are you doing on this island? Number Two. For what reason did you start attacking the marines? Number three, What caused you to end up the state you were in? Number four..." He looked down and his eyes became shaded. "If you were in my position, A Lt. Commander of the marines... If you knew something was wrong.. In your heart, deep inside. If you wanted to stop it so bad you'd give up everything for it.. What would you do to end slavery." a tear could almost be seen welling up in his eye.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2009)

Clemens looks at Maxi with a mixture of dissatisfaction and annoyance. Dissatisfaction because of what a waste of potential that he's become and annoyance that such a pampered brat is allowed to remain on this ship. 

Nonetheless she accepts the drink, "Ah Sangria," she remarks, tapping the glass against Maxi's. She takes a sip and places the glass on a table. "Let's cut the charade Corona," she says in an authoritative voice. Clemens sits down on a velvet lined chair, keeping her eyes on him at all times like a snake charmer would with a Viper. She feels slightly warm and wipes a small sheen of sweat from her brow.  

"We both know that you are not satisfied with being shut out by Garrick. What do you know about these deaths and messages being placed?" 

Meanwhile Garrick strides into the cell aka "The Black Box," followed by V. The cell was formerly occupied by Gilmont as punishment for his inability to follow proper Marine protocol, which is a fancy way of saying that he was a drunk. As Garrick looks at the empty cell he grits and gnashes his teeth, the chords of his thick neck muscles straining in visible anger. 

_*BLAM!*_

He punches the steel reinforced wall creating a dent and causing the cell to shudder. He looks at an Ensign with eyes like coal, "RAISE A SHIP WIDE ALERT AND SCOUR THE WHOLE GODDAMN BOAT FOR THAT PUDGY BASTARD!"  

"Aye sir!" he says with a salute and he runs out the cell. 

Garrick realizes this could be one of two things. Either Gilmont was taken against his own will and probably murdered by the traitors. Or someone sprung him out and he is one of the traitors and god help him if he is. "Who do you think could've done this? It reminds me of what happened with that scumbag Colt." he asks V.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 16, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Chains shot from Karl's sleeves one holding the man and the other cutting the rope. He brought the man down to the deck. 

"Take him away" he ordered a pair of marines
"Something is up here and Commander Clemens knows what it is" Karl thought

He walked away and pulled out his baby den den mushi

"This is Lt. Smirnov put me on to Rear Admiral Jasmine Smirnov please"
"_Right away sir_"

There was silence and a sweet voice came onto the line

"Karl Karl, it's been too long how are you?"
"I'm fine Rear Admiral Smirnov"

There was laughter

"You can just call me auntie Jazz my dear"
"Sorry to bother you like this, something strange is happening aboard The Dark Justice."
"I wanted to request that a seaman recruit aboard this ship be recommended for officer cadet training" 
"Sure darling send her to Santa Cruz Island that's where they train officers for elite squads"
"I know, I'll have her on her way before the day is over"
"Thank you"
"No problem darling, I will make all necessary arrangements"
"Mwah"

The line went dead and Karl walked down the stairs headed toward his room.

*Bellvue Island, Marine Facility*

Fire charged the man but he retreated 

"WAIT!!" Ralph shouted
"Like hell I will" Fire said as she slashed at him

He dipped his hands in his pockets and pulled coin on a string out with each hand he spun one at her and it wrapped around her wrist and he spun the other. Fire looked at it for a few seconds and then,

"You are now a wolf" Ralph said in a commanding voice

Fire bent down and started panting and howled and began to growl at Cloud. The wolves looked at each other and started to growl at the man. Fire sprang forward and attacked Cloud trying to bite her Stom easily knocked Fire over and put his jaws around her throat, if a wolf did that to another wolf they would calm down knowing they could be killed anytime. He applied pressure and Fire seemed to snap out of it

"Storm what are you doing to me?" Fire asked in a calm voice

He let her go and she stoop up and dusted herself off, Cloud began to bark and growl she was explaining what had happened 

"You hypnotized me?" Fire asked 
"Yes I did, It's what I do" Ralph said 

Fire closed her eyes, Storm barked

"You guys are to stay out of this" Fire commanded


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2009)

Clemens sits in Chief Warrant Officer Corona's cabin, looking into the man's eyes, trying to discern the true intentions behind his devil may care expression. She's very close to just trapping him in a mirror and torturing him for information but due to his status as a royal Prince, this matter must be treated delicately. 

"Tell me...." Clemens feels unnaturally warm suddenly and when she looks at Corona her vision of him triples and becomes blurry. She shakes her head and tries to speak but finds she can't form a proper sentence. Clemens attempts to form a mirror into the medical bay, her green eyes glow but then sputter out, as if she can't focus properly. 

"What did you..." she stutters, looking at the glass of Sangria that she just drunk. 

"Shit..." and she collapses to the floor. Her last thought is how she could be so stupid before she blacks out.

Five minutes later Clemens sits at her leather chair titled towards the back wall of her office. A silver knife is embedded into her chest all the way up to the handle, a knife from V's personal collection in fact. A note pinned to the knife reads...

*The bitch had it coming. Now Garrick is next.*


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 16, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Karl toward Clemens office to apologize for going over her head on Tsubaki's recommendation. He decided to take what ever punishment she would give him as long as Tsubaki got to leave. He knocked on the door and walked into the room. The sight he saw shocked him, he ran forward and checked for a pulse. There was none, he picked her up and raced her to the Infirmary

"Do something about her" Karl boomed startling the man

The doctor started working on her, he looked up

"_There is nothing I can do, she's dead_" the doctor said
"She can't be dead" Karl said in a rage as he grabbed the doctor by his shirt and lifted him off the floor
"_But she is_" the doctor said in a frightened tone
"Give me the knife" Karl said
"_OK give me a moment_" the Doctor said

He pulled the knife free and dropped it into a bowl. Karl grabbed a clear bag and picked up the knife.

"This looks like one of V's knives" Karl thought

He walked out of the infirmary and went in search of Garrick, he found him walking through the halls like a raging bull

"Commodore Garrick, there has been another attack"
"Commander Clemens this time and this was the weapon used" he said holding up the bag with the knife in it
"She didn't survive the attack"


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 16, 2009)

V turned to Garrick.  "This business does remind of Colt, yes.  But this traitor is far smarter, and he knows what he's doing.  This traitor doesn't fire gunshots in his room with vital information around," V said to Garrick.  "But whoever this traitor is, he might be working for someone.  I hope you will give me time to... extract some information before you deal with him." V then headed back to his room.  

As V sat down in his quarters, he noticed one of his knives was missing.  After a lengthy search, V still couldn't locate it.  V kept careful track of all of his knives, all 108 of them.  The one that was missing was unique, a long silver blade that had a finger bone as the hilt.  V had a feeling he knew who it was: Clemens.  

V angrily headed down the dim hallways of *The Dark Justice*.  Even if it wasn't Clemens, she probably had something to do with it.  There was a lot of  noise coming from down the hallway.  V looked up to see what it was and found himself facing a very angry Garrick.  Garrick held up a bag with the fingerbone knife in it.  "Recognize this?!" Garrick bellowed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2009)

Two Marine carpenters carry Garrick's newly finished desk into his office. It's made of Redwood Oak, one of the strongest kind of wood making materials, second only to Adam wood. They hope even he won't be able to smash it this time. 

"Put over there!" Garrick grumbles, pointing at the rectangular indentation where so many other desks used to sit but are now in office furniture heaven. 

Suddenly Lt. Smirnov bursts into Garrick's office. Garrick rolls his eyes knowing that there's probably been another murder. Fuck this I'm gonna bring back summary executions on this ship he thinks.  

"Commodore Garrick, there has been another attack"
"Commander Clemens this time and this was the weapon used" he said holding up the bag with the knife in it
"She didn't survive the attack"

Garrick's eyes widen as he mentions Commander Clemens and his mind blanks for several seconds as he tries to grasp the enormity of what he just said. "No that's impossible..." he mutters, "That bitch is slipperier then a snake, she couldn't be caught so easily," he says in disbelief. 

Smirnov shakes his head, "Its true sir I carried her body to the medical ward myself. She had no pul..."

*BABLAM!*

Suddenly Garrick slams Smirnov against the wall of his office causing the wall to fracture. 

"KEEP TALKING AND I'LL BE CARRYING YOUR DEAD BODY TO THE MEDICAL WARD!!" he screams in the Lt's face. 

"SHE'S NOT DEAD ASSHOLE!!!" Garrick let's go of Smirnov suddenly feeling white  hot with anger as his denial starts to morph into gradual acceptance. 

V walks into their office. Garrick grabs the bag of evidence out of Smirnov's hand and shoves into V's face. 

"Recognize this?!" Garrick bellowed, "IT WAS STUCK IN CLEMENS CHEST!!" 

V freezes as he eyes his own weapon and it dawns on him the trap that he's fallen into. Looking into Garrick's eyes he has only two options, fight for his life but still die in the end, or remind him of his loyalty to the man, "You should know me better then that. If I wanted to kill her I wouldn't leave notes like some coward. I would just do it and thats that!" 

Garrick seethes with anger and breathes heavily like an angered Bull. He realizes the truth in the man's words. This isn't his style. Garrick rips off V"s white mask, revealing the man's grotesque and mutilated face. He looks into V's one good eye, wanting to see the truth clearly and he does. 

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!" Garrick howls in frustration like a maniac. He scours his office for a target, something to vent his fury on....then he focuses on his desk. The two Marine carpenters who have been watching the entire scene in horror immediately dive away.

Garrick runs towards the desk and smashes it into hundreds of smithereens. After several seconds the cloud of wooden  splinters fall to the floor revealing ten sticks of dynamite taped together and a counter. A note stuck to the bomb reads....

_GYAHAHAHAHAHA! _

Garrick's eyes widen. Smirnov and V loom over his shoulders and their eyes widen as well as they see the bomb. In a blur Garrick elbows both Smirnov and V in the midsection, blasting them away straight through the front wall of his office and through the next wall over, then a millisecond later Garrick's office explodes in a giant fireball. His body shoots out of the office and into the open air like a flaming missile. He flies in a high arc over the distance before crashing into the ocean about a mile off. 

Elsewhere on the ship, two figures sit patiently in their cabin. Suddenly the ship rumbles and a loud alarm blares through the den den mushi loudspeakers.

*"FIRE ON THE SHIP. EMERGENCY. THIS NOT A DRILL. I REPEAT THIS IS NOT A DRILL. ALL OFFICERS REPORT TO YOUR STATIONS. RELIEF TEAMS TO GARRICK'S OFFICE IMMEDIATELY!!"* announces a voice. 

"That's our cue," one of the figures mutters, leaping off the top bunk of his bed with five babies in tow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2009)

Joseph and Tatsu-

"I've come to ask you a few questions, while we wait for HQ to tell us what to do with you." Tatsu glares at him, "If you think I'm going to sell out my crew your dead wrong! You can keep me in this cage for the rest of my life, or even kill me...I might be better off with the second option..."Tatsu watches as Joseph gets him back to his feet and onto a stool. However he still glares at him with an untrusting look.

"I'll list my questions in the order i wish you to answer them in." Joseph held up one finger. "Question number one. What are you doing on this island? Number Two. For what reason did you start attacking the marines? Number three, What caused you to end up the state you were in? Number four..." He looked down and his eyes became shaded. "If you were in my position, A Lt. Commander of the marines... If you knew something was wrong.. In your heart, deep inside. If you wanted to stop it so bad you'd give up everything for it.. What would you do to end slavery." a tear could almost be seen welling up in his eye.

The glare that Tatsu was giving him slowly disappears. He takes a deep breath, "I left my crew to take down a base belonging to The Knights of Tensei, an evil group that has been killing and capturing dragons for generations, as well as humans, and selling them off to slavery. After destroying the base I discovered the World Government was working with them, and they were assisting them in transporting slaves," he looks away as he says it, "So I flew over, destroyed the marine ships and took out the Knights, freeing the slaves. I then found out that the order came from this base, so here I am..." 

"I attacked this base because it's filled with bastard marines that work slave trades! Not like any of you are any different, but I guess this was the closest one I could locate!" he shouts in an outburst, "As for my state..." he looks down, slightly ashamed, "I-I lose control of my powers sometimes...when I'm under, under great emotional distress I guess. This isn't the first time that this has happened to me when slavery was brought into the picture."

He takes a deep breath before answering the final question, "If you truly hated slavery than you wouldn't be a Lt. Commander in the marines in the first place!" he roars at him, "They're all the same! All of them, worse than pirates could ever be!" he stomps his foot into the ground. He soon calms down, "I know what your thinking..." he looks him straight in the eye, "You think you can stop this whole thing from the inside. No one man and his small crew could do that...I'll-I'll stop this whole thing somehow. I won't let anyone end up how I was...never again..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 17, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
Karl lay on the ground covered in wood, some of the power of the punch Garrick hit him was absorbed by the chains wrapped around his midsection. He was sure a few of his ribs were broken though. He pushed the rubble off him and got to his feet and shook his head. He ignored the pain and got to his feet, Garrick's office was completely obliterated and marines worked to out the fires. Karl immediately ran away from the scene as fast as he could. He saw Tsubaki in the corridor he grabbed her and pushed her back to their room

"What's going on?" she asked 
"Commander Clemens was killed and they just made an attempt on Commodore Garrick's life"
"Clemmens is dead?" Tsubaki said dropping to the bed
"Yes something is going on here I want you to say in here and keep the room locked"
"But Karl I ca..." she said getting to her feet
"*NOOOO, THAT IS AN ORDER SEAMAN RECRUIT TSUBAKI*" Karl roared

Tsubaki sat on the bed

"Am I making myself clear?" Karl said in a serious tone
"Yes sir" Tsubaki answered 

Karl spun and walked out the door

"If he thinks I'm just going to sit here and not help he's wrong" Tsubaki said

She got to her feet and flexed her shoulder there was some soreness but he was sure she wouldn't have to do any hand to hand combat. She moved over to her closet and took out her battle uniform.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 17, 2009)

*Marine Base Taiho*
"That is all fine and dandy Mr. Brimtale but I'm afraid we must be going." The World Government agent infiltrated the _Nonki_ and had come to the brig to apprehend Tatsu himself. The four dark figures were positioned on the deck of the ship.

The agent looked at Joseph with a solemn stare. "Your services are no longer needed here Lt.Commander Joseph." The agent said. "I am an agent from the World Government, here to apprehend Brimtale Tatsu." The agent repeated his introduction once again. 

The agent looked at Tatsu who was out of his bonds. "What is this creature doing free?" The agent said plainly again. The agent snapped his finger and two of the hooded figures appeared down in the ship. They took Tatsu by his arms and began escorting him. The government agent hit Tatsu in the back of the head with his fist to knock him out cold. 

"You musn't see where we are headed Mr. Brimtale. Good day Lt.Commander." The agent said as they walked from the Nonki. They went and boarded a large dark ship that awaited them. "When you awaken you will no longer be apart of this world."


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 17, 2009)

-With Troll-
He and his crew left the marine base because they weren't needed anymore. Not that they did much anyways. He sat in his office doing paperwork. He hated paperwork. That's how he figure out if something was a bureaucracy or not; finding out how much paperwork one is forced to. He was about halfway through his giant stack of papers. The den den mushi he used to talk to Lillian rang.
Hello?
Troll, this is Lt. Commander Colt Heartbreak from earlier.
I remember. What do you need?
Nothing. I'm just here to inform you that we're almost there.
Don't bother. Some other group of marines made pretty fast work of the problem. I'm doing the paperwork right now. Let Lillian know.
You got it. Colt got off the line.
Troll signed one of two more pages then he decided he needed a break. He walked out to the deck and supervised his men. They were hard workers. Troll never had a bad thing to say about them. The only thing he had pride for was his subordinates. He walked around, correcting a few minor mistakes that were being made. Then he found Mickey sitting there, staring at the sky.
What's wrong Mickey? Troll asked. He liked Mickey. Although if he could fix one thing about him, he'd give him confidence.
Nothing
Tell me you lazy slacker. You must have some reason. If not, you're fired for slacking on the job. That was Troll's twisted way of trying to help Mickey gain confidence.
He pointed at a hawk flying in the sky,Ummm. I've been looking at that, uh, bird there. I noticed, I think I did anyways, uhh-
Spit it out already.
It's been flying over the ship since we were at, uhh Lancaster. Sir. Troll would have lost his cool face if it wasn't permanent.
I hope you're not trying to be a smart ass, Mickey. He said with an authoritative voice, Get off your ass and get to training. If you're not able to kick my ass by the end of the week you're fired. Mickey ran off. Troll marched back to his office. Before he went through the door he took one last look at the bird. He was going to shoot it down.
This is going to be tough. I haven't challenged myself in awhile though  He said to himself, *Air Cann-* He stopped mid attack because another bird flew over with the first one. Interesting. 
A third bird flew over. Then groups of them were joining. Not before long, there were 40 or 50 birds flying over the ship. Troll took off running, Mickey! He shouted as he ran, Mickey! Mickey finally showed up, How long did you say that bird was following us!?
Uhhh. I can't remember, Mickey was so nervous he had forgotten.
Of course you do! You just said it a minute ago!
Uhh, I think Lancaster.
Remember the White Sheep pirates? I know why they were stalling. Get Chao and tell him to sail us to the nearest island. Troll took off running back to his office, Why did she let this happen? Troll muttered to himself.
He entered his office and got on the same den den mushi he had just spoken on.
Hello?
Get Lillian. Now.
Colt left the den den muchi. A few seconds later Lillian was on.
What do you want? Are you under attack or something?
We're about to be, Troll pulled out a chart, Come to Isle of Youth.
Convincing. That's about the last thing I want to do. Although humor me, how do you know you're almost under attack?
The fucking birds. There's about 50 of them just hovering over us. I've heard rumors of, "The Bird Keeper" housed by-
Ha ha ha! She hung up.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 17, 2009)

*Bellvue Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Renita hung up the phone as carefully as possible. "What did he say?" Gillian asked. "He will be here in a minute or so" Renita said with a smile, "you know it doesn't take him any time at all to travel" Renita said with a slight smile. "I am surprised they could spare an admiral at this time and that they would agree to come here on such short notice" Gillian said confused. "The case is quite different, the admiral was very excited to meet our friend here" Renita said indicating to Marc.

Renita tapped her fingers on the desk, Marc and Tetra continued to stare blankly ahead awaiting instructions. "Will you still be needing my services?" Gillian asked politely. "I think you should stick around" Renita said with a coy smile on her face. "I think you would enjoy what is about to happen here" Renita replied. There was a curt knock at the door and it opened revealing Admiral Kizaru.

Kizaru stepped into the room with his arms folded, "What was so important you would call me down here now?" Kizaru asked looking at Renita. "Take a good look at the gentleman standing in front of you" Renita said with a smile on her face. Kizaru looked at Marc casually and realization began to dawn on his face even before stopping on Marc's swords. "Well well well what do we have here" Kizaru said raising his glasses.

"Do my eyes deceive me?" Kizaru asked looking at Renita. "He is the splitting image of Kyle" Kizaru said with a chuckle. "In fact just seeing him makes my old wounds burn" Kizaru finished. "Wake him" Kizaru said looking at Renita, Renita snapped her fingers and Marc snapped into consciousness. Marc quickly scanned the room looking around. His eyes fell on Kizaru and a hatred like no other surfaced, *"YOU"* Marc screamed violently.

Marc's scream snapped Tetra out of it and she awoke to find Marc staring down Kizaru violently. "This man" Tetra whispered to herself, "impossible, he shouldn't be here" she said fearfully. Kizaru smiled at Marc and looked him up and down as if sizing him up. "Well boy" Kizaru said with a smile, "would you like me to tell you how you match up against your father?" Marc drew his katana and rushed in screaming. Tetra drew her blade instinctively and followed.

Marc was so blood lusted he didn't even realize Tetra was fighting with him. He swung his katana down violently, but rage made his form poor and Kizaru easily stepped back avoiding the thunderous blow. "Have you ever been kicked at the speed of light?" Kizaru asked thrusting his foot. The blow sent Marc reeling backwards but for some reason it wasn't as powerful as Marc expected. "I can beat you" Marc said darkly.

Tetra rushed past Marc and kicked at Kizaru but her foot simply phased through. Kizaru swung another kick and Tetra flew and came to a stop only when she hit the wall. She bounced once before landing hard. She could feel the blood in her mouth and she spat releasing the dark red liquid on the floor. "Something is wrong" Tetra said to herself, "he is clearly stronger than me but I expected more, its like he is playing with us."

The duo continued to attack Kizaru over and over, each and every time they were easily repelled suffering more and more wounds as they went along. Gillian giggled from her place behind Renita's desk as both of the doctors watched on in glee. Kizaru suddenly let out a sigh, "I guess I should put this to an end" he said forming a blade composed solely of light in his hand.

Kizaru rushed forward and brought his sword racing forward. Marc jumped backwards but he wasn't fast enough. The blade opened a shallow wound across his stomach and blood began to run. Marc counter attacked but Kizaru easily slipped out of the way of the attack. Tetra rushed in and brought her sword racing, but Kizaru side stepped it and kicked her in the ribs hard.

Tetra went sprawling again and as she tried to get to her feet her strength waned. She collapsed in a heap, she couldn't do it anymore, she couldn't stand up. Kizaru appeared in front of Tetra his sword over his head. "Don't ever be afraid to ask me for help" Marc's words echoed in her mind. "MARC!" Tetra screamed cowering in fear as Kizaru brought the blade down.

"MARC!" Tetra screamed cowering in fear as Kizaru brought the blade down. The word pierced Marc's ears and suddenly and immense pain washed over him. "Impossible" Renita said her eyes wide in shock. Kizaru's blade stopped short of Tetra and Renita screamed. "This can't be happening" Renita repeated as Marc snapped her control over him. Marc looked down to see Tetra cowering in front of him. His blade was inches from her throat. However Tetra's face bore the look of the mind controlled, Renita had pit them against each other tricking them into thinking they had a common enemy!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 17, 2009)

With Maxi

"I feel so dirty."He shuddered, he was back in his room and had just finished up destroying.removing any evidence of Clemens having ever been there, down to throwing the glass she drank from trough the porthole.

The reason why he felt dirty? Because he killed Clemens by putting poison in her sangria, well technically it was putting sangria in her poison as the glass had already been filled with the appropriate amount of poison. But that was just a minor detail.

The man preferred killing with his own hands, and then preferably in an exhilarating battle but taking Garrick and the rest of the squad head on was insane, well Maxi was insane but even he wasn't that crazy. Being outnumbered they had to go careful about it and take out the big three first, Clemens was the first, leaving only two out of the three.

Maxi doubted that Garrick would truly be convinced of V's betrayal but having him doubting was more then enough. Without the absolute trust in his most skilled killer and without Clemens to guide him and keep his head in the game.....Well they stood a chance, but still had the odds heavily against them.Luckily Maxi licked playing for the underdogs. 

"Those two should have initiated the next stage by now."Maxi mumbled to himself. The crown prince grabbed his weaponry and called his DF infused cloak to coat him.It had been the cloak that had brough Clemens to her room and then stabbed her with the knife stolen from V's collection. The theft of the knive was also done by the cloak, Maxi couldn't risk getting seen anywhere near those places."Time to get to work."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2009)

Joseph and Tatsu-

He takes a deep breath before answering the final question, "If you truly hated slavery than you wouldn't be a Lt. Commander in the marines in the first place!" he roars at him, "They're all the same! All of them, worse than pirates could ever be!" he stomps his foot into the ground. He soon calms down, "I know what your thinking..." he looks him straight in the eye, "You think you can stop this whole thing from the inside. No one man and his small crew could do that...I'll-I'll stop this whole thing somehow. I won't let anyone end up how I was...never again..."

"That's what i thought." Joseph lowered his head, He was about to speak about his plan until he heard a voice call out. "That is all fine and dandy Mr. Brimtale but I'm afraid we must be going." Joseph turned his head. A man in a black suit and four other dark figures stood in the room with them. The agent looked at Joseph with a solemn stare. "Your services are no longer needed here Lt.Commander Joseph." The agent said. "I am an agent from the World Government, here to apprehend Brimtale Tatsu." The agent repeated his introduction once again. The agent looked at Tatsu who was out of his bonds. "What is this creature doing free?"

"I thought he would be more inclined to answer my questions if he wasn't stuck inside a cage. I left the seastone cuffs on him though. Even if he wanted to however, after a battle like that his body is too damaged to fight back. I see no reason for him to be stuck in a cage like this, He wasn't..." Joseph stopped himself, he didn't want to get too worked up.. He's already punched a commodore... things would get worse for him if he went any further. "You musn't see where we are headed Mr. Brimtale. Good day Lt.Commander."

The man knocked Tatsu out and headed off of Joseph's ship. "What did you talk to him about?" Hana asked. "What he would do. if he were me." Joseph responded. "How did he respond." Hana feared the answer to the question. "We both know what he said."Joseph said simply and walked into his cabin. "We're setting sail. I don't know where. Just set sail." He slammed the door and sat down in his chair. "It's true. One man and his small crew can not stop the entire corruption of the marines by simply being a member. The only way to stop it is by becoming fleet admiral... or by taking down the world government." 

Joseph eyes a denden mushi on his desk and picks it up. "That idiot better pick up..." Joseph grumbled. "Hello, You've reached the jolly rodgers this is rodgers!" Akuma's voice calls through. "OI! don't say stupid things like that! you could get me in trouble Den!" Joseph made up a quick lie. "Oh, I see." Akuma smirked. "How are you Joseph?" Akuma asked. "I'm fine Den, I have a question." Joseph looked down. "Yes~?" Akuma said in an odd tone. "Is that offer... still on the table.." Joseph asked. "You mean, The offer from-" Joseph cut him off. "Yeah, that one." 

Elsewhere- 

"COMMODORE!" A man shouts. "Lt.Commander Rodgers has made contact with the Jolly Rodgers flag ship!" Commodore Drake walks over to the man whose listening in over a black denden mushi. "OI! don't say stupid things like that! you could get me in trouble den!" Drake smirked. "Now now Rodgers, Do you think we can not trace the call." His smirk turned into a Grin. "Just what do you think your doing calling one of the marines headaches like Akuma." 

With Joseph-

"Can you meet me at Archalian?" Joseph asked. "I'll be there shortly, it's a good thing i'm close by you know~" Akuma laughed. "Yeah.. See you." Joseph hung up. "What the hell am i thinking..." He sighed and sat down in his chair. Outside Hana had her ear to the door. "Joseph..." she placed her hand on the door and turned around. "If you go through with this... I can't protect you..." 

with Commodore Drake-

"It seems, young Rodgers is going to meet with his father at Achalian. Adjust our course and get there before him. We'll capture both of those annoyances in one go." He turned away from the monitoring station. "And be sure marine HQ knows of Mr.Rodgers betrayal of the marines. I want all ships in formed the moment he glances at a pirate flag that he's abandoned the world government and the marines." "AYE SIR!!!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2009)

_Zavin vs. Monarchs_

"Doble Paso" Zavin disappeared from sight, and appeared behind Cass.

"Miss Cass!" One of the crewmen yelled. 

"Too late." Zavin lifted his sword and swung it horizontaly. "Rattus Bachata." 

Cass didn't even know what hit her. In an instant she was blown across the street, crashing onto the ground with a deep wound in her stomach.

"Worthless." Zavin exclaimed. 

"Beetle Dash!" Ruru transformed into his full zoan form and attacked Zavin from behind, his horn striking Zavin hard. Ruru quickly transformed back into his hybrid mode and gave Zavin a bear hug.

At the same time, Cecilia dashed towards the immobilized Zavin, her maces ready. She swung her maces towards his stomach, and attacked him at the same spot over and over.

"Step away!" Matyr yelled, and lifted his Hapsburg up. He opened fire, unleashing a volley of explosive rounds on Zavin. Cecilia ran outside the attack's range, while Ruru flew up. 

A small crater replaced the spot where Zavin had been, the smoke still too thick to be sure he's still alive. 

"Everyone, open fire!" The crewmen lifted up their rifles and fired, Matyr joining in as well. The explosion should've been strong enough to allow rifle rounds to penetrate Zavin's armor.

"Lord Sogar!" Cecilia ran towards the noble and picked him up in her arms. The young noble stirred in her arms, awakening. 

"Cec-cilia? Where am I?" 

The maid looked at the crater and expected Zavin to come out. He did not.

"In town sir. We have to go, this place isn't-" 

"CHA!" A blade of air zipped passed Cecilia and Sogar, nearly cutting them both in half.

"CHA CHA!" 2 blades now appeared from the smoke, hitting Ruru. The old pirate could still maintain flight, but the attack was surprisingly strong. 

"CHA CHA CHA!" 3 more blades followed, striking Matyr and the rest. 

"Doble Paso!" Zavin appeared in front of Cecilia, pieces of his helmet missing. The rat knight's red eyes could be seen now, glaring angrily at Cecilia.

"My employers had better pay extra for this. Rattus Flamenco!" He punched Cecilia, but the maid blocked the attack with her mace. 

"You will return to your 'employers a failure!" Cecilia said defiantly. Zavin snorted, and struck her with the blunt end of his sword. Cecilia shifted her mace towards the sword, allowing Zavin's punch to connect. She still held on to her master, and tried to keep him away by swinging her mace. 

"Milord!"Ruru flew down and punched Zavin, but the knight blocked it with his arm. Ruru's other arms followed, barraging Zavin with punches. 

"Rattus Fandango!" Zavin twisted himself by 90 degrees, allowing him to dodge Ruru's attack. His sword swung with him, hitting Ruru at a soft spot in his stomach. 

"Ugh!" Ruru fell back, but his attacks were replaced by another bombardment from Matyr's hapsburg.

"Get that kid out of the way!" Matyr yelled to Cecilia, who ran off towards Matyr with Sogar. 

"Let me help!" Sogar said. he raised his hand, pointing it towards Zavin. "Block Prison!" 2 slabs of stone rose from the ground, encasing the knight in a giant cube. 

"Worthless." Zavin said. Their constant attacking was getting on his nerves. "Rattus-"

Another giant drill charged towards him, but this time he was unable to block it. The attack sent him flying through a building, making him crash into a pair of fighting tea-drinkers.

Zavin got out of the debris, snarling. He didn't care any more about the job, he just wanted to kill them all. 

"Empty Fist; Spear Kick!" Zavin blocked a quick strike from behind him, pushing him back a few meters. A young woman whose clothes were torn and had burns and cuts all over was looking at him angrily. 

Then a pair of bullets grazed his cheeks, and behind him said bullets exploded. A long-haired young man who was just as badly maimed as the woman stepped forward, holding a pistol in his hand. 

"Don't..."

"Interrupt!"

The two charged towards Zavin, the young man firing shots wildly while the young woman was flinging debris at him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2009)

With Eric

Eric has taken down almost all of the rebels with his bare fist, only five left standing, "Yah improved tramandessly," Reynolds says, "Give it another shot," Eric takes a deep breath, he's not used to fighting without his powers and this speed training is pretty tiring, "Soru!" he dashes forward in a blur, similiar to Reynolds previously, and takes out the first man. He continues to soru through the men taking all five of them out.

"Excellent!" he shouts. Eric presses up on top of his knees so he can stay on his feet, "So...where next?" Reynolds picks him up by his shirt into a stand up straight position, "To the final base, to finish off these Hell Sun Pirates," Eric nods, "Lets go," they head through the woods.

They soon arrive at the pirate base. There is a barrier surrounding it made out of thick logs, "I'll take care of dis, Rankyaku!" he kicks two blasts that make an opening for them. They bust in and are surrounded by pirates, "Aighty then, lets see that soru one more time," he turns to Eric who nods, "Soru!" he flashes forward and takes out three men, "Very good den, now, Ahma show you da next step once again," He sorus around smacking, not punching, smacking some pirates in the head. When he stops they all surround him and charge forward, "Kami-e!" he becomes like a piece of paper, and all of the attacks miss him and then slam into the opponent on the other side. 

All of the opponents fall to the ground, "Now its yar turn son," Eric sighs, still exhausted from learning soru, "Right," the pirates surround him, "This better work..."

_*On the Pirate's Dream*_

Derrick phases through the ground after hearing some strange sounds. He sees William and another man he doesn't recognize as well as a burnt Angelina, "Who the hell is he?" he turns to William expecting an answer, "Wait...I'm still not used to that," he sweatdrops.

The Ghost man raises a finger and fires a beam of white and black energy from it, "Ghost Beam!" he fires at the man, "I still haven't gotten a solid name for this thing..." he says quietly as he attacks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2009)

With the Nonki-

"Why would Joseph suddenly decide to have us go to the Archalian Archipelago?" One of the marines asks as he mans the helm. "I don't know, Isn't that place filled with scary animals? I hear there's not a single human living on it!" another marine shouts. "Even the marines refuse to make a base there..." Everyone questions what Joseph's motive is. "Change course." Hana stands beside the helmsman. "B..but.. Lt.Commander rodgers..." The man stuttered. "Forget what Rodgers said! he's in no state of mind to be giving orders!!!" 

"DO NOT ADJUST COURSE!" Joseph throws open the door to his office. "WE'RE GOING TO ARCHALIAN! ARCHIPELAGO! THERE IS SOMEONE I MUST MEET!" he screams. "I refuse to let you throw away your and my carrier for something so stupid!!!" Hana shouts back. "What's going on here?" Sooyoung and Jaesung walk out on deck. "Hana and Joseph are arguing again." Bryan comments. "I'm not sure about what." Sniper marine adds. 

"YOU HAVEN'T BEEN RIGHT SINCE PEAGUN DIED!" Hana screams. "HIS DEATH HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH MY CHOICE!" Joseph screams back. "IT HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH IT! YOUR NOT THINKING STRAIGHT! YOUR TURNING YOUR BACK ON EVERYTHING YOU VALUE!" Hana grabs Joseph by the collar. "NO! My values were wrong! My Choice was Wrong! EVERYTHING IS WRONG! THIS IS NOT WHAT I WANT! THIS IS NOT HOW THE WORLD SHOULD BE!" 

"THEN WHAT WILL YOU DO!?" She grabs his collar with her other hand. "WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU CAN DO WITH HIM THAT YOU CAN'T WITH US!?" She screams at him, tears forming in her eyes. "I CAN BECOME STRONG! I CAN DESTROY THOSE WHO HURT INNOCENTS!!! THERE IS NO WAY WHAT THEY ARE DOING IS RIGHT AND I CAN'T CHANGE IT FROM MY CURRENT POSITION! THE ONLY WAY TO CHANGE IT IS TO TAKE IT DOWN FROM THE OUTSIDE!" 

WHACK!!!! Hana slaps Joseph across the face. "THEN YOU CAN ROT IN IMPEL DOWN!!!" she screams and charges off. "S...sir..." The helsman's hand shake. "DON"T CHANGE COURSE! WE'RE GOING TO ARCHALAIN!"  Everyone stands confused. "Just what's going on?" Sooyoung asked. "Don't worry about it." Joseph looked out to sea with a serious look on his face. "I'm in my right mind. Hana is just showing her true colors." Joseph could see the Archipelago in the distance, it's a grouping of massive Blue spruce trees covered in snow. 

The Winter Archipelago, Archalain!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

*On the Pirate's Dream...*

Kaya wakes up, eyes shooting open. Sounds, above her.

Battle.

_Not again..._ She thinks to herself, leaping out of bed. She starts towards Kent's room but stops. _We don't need Kent for every little fight that comes along. He must be exahausted._ Instead, she heads towards Jorma's room. "Psst! Jorma! Up!" She says, slapping him a few times.

"Huh? Wha? I wa..." Kaya shakes her head and drags him up the stairs to the sounds of the fight. An enormous man, armored and dangerous, faces William. Derrick is behind him, firing a swirling pattern of energy.

Seeing this, Jorma whips out his Kabuto. He wings a few pellets at the man while Kaya leaps at him, graceful as a cat.

"Derrick! Keep up those laser things! Jorma, kep him off William! William, get back!" She screams, doing her best to assume control of the situation. She launches a kick at the man's head but it bounces off, hurting her more than him. "oh..."


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2009)

The beam of energy blasted into Arcturus' armor.  Although the beam smashed Arcturus across the half-ruined deck of the ship, when he got to his feet he simply looked angry.  There was large dent with some smoke coming out where the beam had struck, but Arcturus simply looked angry.  Before Derrick could fire off another laser beam, bolts of electric energy shot out of the wires in Arcturus' armor at all of the pirates.  

"Derderderder! How do you all like that?!" Arcturus shouted.  William simply stood there, his eyes glazed over, as if in a trance.  The bolts slammed into him and his whole body shook before he collapsed, still in the trance like state.  Angelina got to her feet, the fire gone.  Suddenly, a few pellets slammed into Arcturus armored chest.  Arcturus stumbled backwards and Jorma and Kaya appeared on deck the latter shouting orders.  

Arcturus growled with rage.  He grew even more angry as Kaya's kick bounced off of his helmet.  He pointed an armored finger at William.  "I don't care if you are my son!" he bellowed.  "I'm going to kill you in order to kill your brother to protect him because you died!" he continued.  "Huh?" Angelina muttered.    

The blades that came out of Arcturus' wrists suddenly flew out of their sockets, one at Derrick and one at Kaya.  Two more popped in, and Arcturus fired them as well, one at Jorma and one at William.  Angelina looked at William, still unmoving, as the blade seemed to move in slow motion straight towards.  The plumber rolled and dived and slammed into William's body just as the blade slammed into the deck behind her, tearing through several planks.   

While all this was going, Kreon got to his feet.  His head was throbbing with pain.  As he slowly felt better, he looked around and saw that William and Angelina were gone.  Kreon heard some noises.  He stuck his head out onto the deck and saw an armored figure battling the Blade Pirates.  "Shit! He's here," Kreon muttered.  Kreon pulled out his denden mushi and hurriedly called the Doctor.  

"What? Are they dead?" the Doctor asked.  "No, but Arcturus just showed up! I think you may need to send Gilmont over here after all," Kreon whispered, fearing the Doctor's consequences.  "Alright.  But I want every single person aboard that boat dead, including Arcturus!" the Doctor raged.  "Y-yes of course," Kreon stammered meekly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2009)

Eric vs Hell Sun Pirates

The charge forward in a similar mannor that they did to Commodore Reynolds. Eric gives it an attempt but can't pull of Kami-e, but he atleast manages to dodge all of them in a normal way and then retaliate with a few punches, "Keep at it kid!" Reynolds calls out.

Eric grits his teeth and continues to attempt Kami-e as the pirate fodder continue to attck, but sees little progress. He finally takes out all of the fodder leaving one man left. He stands up from his seat where he was watching the battle commense, "My name is Damian Rockus," he is a little under 7 feet, shirtless except for his pirate coat with an angry sun on the back. He runs his hands through his slicked back hair and grins, "Your the man that took out my men at the third sector, as well as my Vice Leader, and I've gotten word that the rebels have been taken out as well...I suppose that was you too?" 

Eric whipes some dirt off his chin and nods, "You got it pirate..." He turns his fist into a chain and whips it against the ground kicking up some dirt, "Lets-" Reynolds kicks him from behind, "No devil fruit power! I already told you, you know your Devil Fruit just fine, your learning Rokushiki wit me!"

Eric sighs and retracts the chain, "Fine...Soru!" he dashes forward in a flash catching his opponent by suprise with a quick punch to the gut, "Guh...not bad but..." Eric feels pain in his fist and pulls it back. It's heavily bleeding, "What the hell?"

Damian chuckles, "I ate the Spike Spike Fruit!" he points down to the area that Eric punched and how it is covered in spikes now. He turns back to Reynolds, the look he has on his face obviously asking if he can use his fruit. He shakes his head, "Why do you want to get strong?" 

Eric thinks for a moment he flashes back to when he almost died protecting his original crew, back to him and the Nonki getting defeated by Drake and his crew, back to Paegun's death, back to the massacre on his hometown at the hands of the Silver Hand Pirates...He slams his bloody fist onto the ground, "I-I want to protect my friends! I want to stop damn pirates like him from hurting innocent people! SORU!" he shoots at him at speeds faster than he has ever achieved.

"Eh?" his fist slams right into him and pulls it back before he gets the chance to cover the area in spikes. He delivers another punch and another until Damian finally gets a chance to retaliate, "Spike Hammer!" he slams his mighty spike covered fist down on top of Eric and sends him flying backwards.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2009)

Petty Officer Marcos Arsenios walks through the hallways with his shoulders slumped and his long shaggy brown hair covering his eyes. Four of his "children" walk behind him in a line, confident little Torino with copper hair, bossy purple haired Roma, greedy purple haired Milano, quiet red haired Firenze with a sad face, and finally Marcos holds fearful Venezia in his arms. The five little children each represent an aspect of his personality, leaving him with almost no emotion of his own. It's the curse of the devil fruit he ate, but that curse also brings a great power that no one knows about and that Marcos has yet to reveal. 

Marines rush past them back and forth through the hallway and the loud shipwide alarm blares through the hallway, however Marcos seems unperturbed by this. 

Torino claps his hand as he sees the chaos, "Mimi ship go boom!"  he says excitedly. Mimi is the childrens nickname for Marcos. 

Marcos nods with a vacant stare, "Uh huh..." he mutters. 

As they turn the corner they run into Lt. Karl Smirnov. Marcos lazily salutes at Karl, his five children salute in unison mimicing him, but Firenze sticks his stubby little middle finger at Karl. 

"Sir have you apprehended the killer V yet?" Marcos says in a quiet and flat voice almost devoid of emotion, "We should find him immediately...." 

Meanwhile Seaman Recruit Silva Lockette knocks on the cabin door of Karl Smirnov and Tsubaki. "Miss Tsubaki are you there!" he asks. 

Tsubaki opens the door decked out in her combat uniform. Lockette smirks slightly as he sees her, "Lt. Smirnov has been critically poisoned Tsubaki
we need you to help heal him. He's in the infirmary." he tells her. If she won't follow follow him, he'll just kill her right here. His goal is to take her hostage to take Smirnov out of the fight but its a trivial matter really as far as he's concerned. She'll die either way just like the rest. 

_In the Infirmary..._
The Chief Medical officer quickly preps the sick bay for the rush of wounded from the giant explosion that erupted in Garick's office. He orders his subordinates to make more beds ready, "We'll need them!" he exclaims.

He walks past Mesona who lays in critical condition. Still fighting for her life from her vicious stab wound. Deep inside he wishes it was Clemens who was still alive and not Mesona but he quickly casts aside that thought. 

Suddenly an orderly appears out of the morgue. "Sir Comander Clemens body is missing!"

The doctor shakes his head in disbelief, "That's imposs..."

Mesona rises up behind him like a wraith and wraps both her hands around the Doctor's neck. "Nothing is impossible. Just ask my friend. He's a Doctor too..." 

*SNAP!*

The doctor crumples to the floor his head twisted around like a gruesome stretchable toy. The orderly begins to yell but Mesona utters one silent word, "Soru.." and she appears behind the orderlies back in less then an eye blink. When the Orderly looks down at his chest Mesona's bloody fist lunges out of it.

Five seconds and several agonizing screams later, Mesona leaves the medical bay devoid of any life, a trail of dead bodies in her wake. Her prey, a vicious predator in his own right.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2009)

The Winter Archipelago,Archalain-

The nonki sails quietly through the roots of the massive Christmas trees. "So pretty." Sooyoung looks up as snow falls on the ship. "It actually is quite beautiful." Jae-sung looks around and holds out his hand. "It's been a while since we've been to a winder island." Bryan looked around and smiled. "It's really a nice place isn't it. nothing like the rumors suggest!" Suddenly a large bird swoops down and picks up one of the nameless marines. "WAHH!!!" he screams. "or not." Gunner marine comments, picking up a rifle and shooting down the bird. 

Bryan catches the fallen marine while Tendou catches the bird on Joseph's order. "Now we have dinner." He comments. "Alright, this is far enough." Joseph comments as they reach a large section of roots. "I'll go on ahead, stay here and guard the ship." He tosses on a thick cloak with Justice on the back and jumps onto the root. "OI! what the hell do you mean guard the ship!" Jae-sung shouts. "I SAID GUARD THE GOD DAMN SHIP!" Joseph shouts back. 

Everyone steps back and nods while Joseph walks off. "T..there's definitely something wrong." Sooyoung watched Joseph walk away. "TENDOU! JAE-SUNG! SOOYOUNG! BRYAN! GUNNER MARINE! COME WITH ME!" Hana shouts jumping onto the root section covered in thick clothing. "and put some winter clothes on!" They all nod, putting on thick winter coats and jumping onto the roots. 

The group walks through the snow, following Joseph's tracks. "Hana, What's going on." Sooyoung asked. "Joseph found out about the worlds government's... job offices." Sooyoung sighed. "He.. didn't know?" she asked. "No... he even punched a commodore." Hana looked on ahead. "Your worried he's going to do something stupid right?" She asked. "It's Joseph... He's too innocent.. to naive..." She clutched her coat. "I.. don't want him to get in trouble..." 

Meanwhile, Joseph is getting closer to the man he is here to meet. "Sir! Rodgers has been spotted!" a marine in winder garb comments while putting down his binoculars. "Good." Drake stands dressed normally. "We'll wait till he makes contact with the pirates. Then we'll make our move, do not do anything until he shows signs of betrayal. 

Akuma stands in front of his entire crew, numbering in the hundreds. "It's good to see you son." He walks over to Joseph and throws his arms around the boy. "D..dad..." Joseph hugs his dad back. "It's alright. I know, You can't understand. That's why dads here. A fathers meant to protect his son." Akuma smiled. "SHUT UP IDIOT!" Joseph smacked his dad. "Damn, I just came here to ask you something." Akuma tilted his head. "I thought you wanted to talk about the offer." 

Joseph nodded. "That's what i wanted to ask you.. If i become a pirate. What will happen to my crew." Akuma looked down and placed his hand on his sons shoulder. "If you betray the marines, they will be questioned. But it will be you who is going to be sent to prison, not them." Joseph nodded. "I understand that." Joseph commented. "I just don't want them to get in trouble for my choice." He smiled and tossed his marine coat off. "Let's go. dad." 

*"WAIT!" *A bullet whizes by Joseph's head. "What the hell!?" Joseph turns around to see Jae-sung, Sooyoung, Hana, Bryan, Tendou and Gunner marine.* "WE WONT LET YOU TAKE HIM AKUMA!" *Akuma just sighed. "Come on, he came here on his own." He held up his hands. "and your just ants in a world of dragons." Hana charged forward blindly. "WE WON-" WHAM!!!! Joseph's fist hit's her stomach, She coughs and flies back towards the Nonki crew, Tendou quickly catches her. 

"Don't try and stop me Hana." Joseph felt someone watching him, he wouldn't let them get dragged into this. "Sir! he's assaulted one of his crew!!" the man shouts. "MAKE YOUR MOVE!!" Drake shouts and thirty marines pop up from the snow surrounding the Jolly Rodgers crew. "JOSEPH RODGERS! YOU ARE UNDER ARREST FOR BETRAYING THE MARINES!" They shout. "Akuma rodgers! stand down if you do not wish to die!" they shout again.

"Oooh~ Dangerous~" Akuma laughed. "Men!" Akuma shouts. "No. I've got this." Joseph tosses his coat off and then his hat, Both crashing into the ground with great force. "EH!? WEIGHTED CLOTHES!?" the marines shout. "Cannonball expel." He held out his hands and fired the cannonballs into the marines taking out fifteen with little effort. "GET HIM!! FIRE!!!" they fire their guns into Joseph. "BULLET STORE!!!" Joseph focuses his body and stores the bullets fired into his hands. Blood dripped as a few close calls signified it wasn't something he had using for long. 

"D..damn... it's still incomplete." Joseph looked at his hands. "I can't store quick moving objects perfectly yet." The marines step back. "w..what is this guy.. How can. How can a Lt.Commander be this strong!" Commodore Drake stood behind the Nonki crew. "Are you hurt?" He looked down at Hana, blood dripping from her mouth. "Just fine..." she coughed. "Max spear expel." Fifteen more spears pierced the marines and vanished. "You've destroyed thirty of my men Rodgers. You know what this means don't you?" he asked.

"Yeah. It means i did something i should have done in the first place." He held out both hands and aimed at the Nonki crew. "You would attack your own crew?" He could see drake behind them. "Damn it Joseph! what are you doing!" Sooyoung shouts. "Have faith, in my aim." He turned his hands and made guns from his index and thumbs. "BULLET EXPEL!" Two shots,both connecting with Drakes shoulders and causing the Commodore to scream out. "I can't beat him. so i'm going to use that as a means to get out of here. Don't try and stop me. I have plenty of things stored away to stop each and every one of you." 

Hana tightened her fists and all of them quickly charged towards Joseph. "I wish you didn't..." Joseph held up his hands and released four water barrels. "Damn it do-" BOOM!!! a cannonball blows them up and covers the Devil fruit users in water. "D...damn... its... it's cold..." "Max cannonball expel." A wave of cannonballs flies towards the crew and when the dust settled, Joseph was on the Jolly Rodgers flagship, headed out to sea. "shit.." Hana coughed. "I WONT LET THIS SLIDE RODGERS I WILL CALL HQ!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2009)

Eric vs Hell Sun Pirates Captain Damian-

Eric falls back, holding his wounds and then getting back to his feet, "Got to...ignore this pain. It's nothing!" he sorus forward and delivers a kick to his opponent's face but cannot move his leg quick enough so it is soon hit by spikes. He manages to dodge the next attack from his spike covered arms, but is hit by a spike covered leg and sent back to the same place he landed previously.

"You can't win like this," Reynolds comments, "Shut up! What else am I supposed to do!" he chuckles, "Use what I taught you," he sorus next to him, "Soru," his arm begins to act like paper, "Kami-e, use them to their maximum potential," Eric sighs and gets into a ready position.

"Soru!" Damian chuckles, "Not again," he covers the entire front of his body in thick spikes, "Try something now kid," he sorus right in front of him, his fist held back, but he doesn't thrust it forward, "Kami-e!"  he becomes paper like and slides under Damian's massive arm and behind him. He then delivers an elbow to his back, "Gah!"

"Why you little! Spike Symbols!" He turns around and attempts to slam Eric inbetween his two spike covered arms like they were symbols, "Kami-e!" he gets dizzy as he uses this move once again but he manages to slip past the attack, "Soru Punch!" He thrusts his arm forward at soru speed but the rest of his body stays still. The attack slams right into his face.

"Dammit! FRONTAL SPIKE ASSAULT!" he puffs out his chest and spikes extend from it and stabs into Eric's chest, "Guh..." he is tired, dizzy, and heavily bleeding but all he can think about is his crew. Hana, Tendou, Jae-sung, Sooyoung, Hammer and Gunner Marine, and their fool of a leader Joseph, "Soru..." he pulls back his fists, "Punch! Punch! Punch! Punch!" he continues to attack with his speed punches one after another. 

Damian's eyes slowly roll into the back of his head and his face is gushing blood. His spikes retract and he falls to the ground with a crash. With the spikes gone Eric freely falls backwards, gushing blood from his chest, fist, leg and has some cuts on his face.

Reynolds walks over to the two and pulls out his Den Den Mushi, "Looks like our new Junior Grade Lt. has taken care of things here," he reports, "We'll need someone to apprehend the pirates here, including Hell Sun Pirate Captain Damian," he pulls out a pair of seastone cuffs and locks up Damian. He then picks up the bleeding Eric and sorus back to the ship with him, "Well done son, well done."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

*With Prince...*

Prince sits calmly in his cabin with a cigarette, blowing smoke out of his mouth. His sword, gauntlet, are laid carelessly on his desk, along with a new adition, a finely crafted gun. He blows smoke out of his mouth and props his feet up on his desk.

"Sir!" A young seaman recruit shoots through the door, startling him. "It's an emergency! Clemens is dead, and Garrick has been-"

*Bam!*

The marine freezes suddenly, eyes open wide. A bullet hole suddenly appears between his eyes, and he slumps to the floor. Prince grins nonchalantly. "Looks like the shit is finally going down."

*With the Blade Pirates....*

A blade flies towards Kaya, but she rolls around it, grabbing it by the hilt as it speeds by her. She hurls it at the blade headed for Jorma, who launches several explosive pellets towards Arcturus.

No effect. The man stands tall and proud among the rubbled of the explosions, spilling more flames from his gauntlets. Kaya curses and leaps, grabbing a knife Jorma tosses her. She sticks it into a joinjt in the armor, where the arm connects to the main body. Arcturus backhands her, sending her sliding across the floor.

"Kaya!" Jorma shouts, firing several smoke pellets in Arcturus' direction. While the man is temporarily blinded, he inspects her. The wound isn't deep, and she's already moving, up on her feet and rushing for the smoke.

"Cover me!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2009)

Derrick quickly dodges the attack coming at him. He grabs his staff and then rushes forward at his opponent. He makes contact but is quickly smacked away. As he flies backwards he fires another blast at the man. 

Arcturus gives another pissed off look at Derrick as he lands on his feet. He shoots his flame thrower at the charging Derrick. He stops in his tracks, allowing the attack to hit him dead on. For a moment it seems that the fire is barely affecting him because he isn't reacting even though he is engulfed in flames. He falls to his knees and begins screaming, "NOOOO! NOOOOO!" he's holding his arm and shouting a deadly shout. He doesn't seem to be with them at the moment, anyone who looked at him would know he's out of it.

With Eric-

Eric wakes up, chest, right hand, left leg, and forehead bandaged. He gets to his feet and stretches, "Guessing I won," he walks out and sees everyone celebrating, "Guess I was right," he grabs two drinks and walks over to Commodore Reynolds.

"I don't normally do this but how about a victory drink Commodore?" Reynolds chuckles and smacks him on the back, "Ah dont drink son!" Eric looks at him confused, how can a man who always seems drunk...never drink...

"But we have something more important to talk about Lt. Junior Grade Eric Jager..." he says sternly and guides Eric into another room, "What's going on?" he takes a seat.

"Your old crew, the Lazy Hunter..." he says. Eric leans forward, "What about them," he is quiet for a moment, "The leader, Lt. Commander Joseph Rodgers...he has been charged for treason against the Marines," Eric's face doesn't change, "He attacked several marines, and even some of his own crew mates, he then escaped with the Jolly Rodger Pirates, captained by his father Akuma Roders," he says with a sigh.

Eric doesn't say anything for a while, he then slams his bandaged hand into the wall causing blood to flow out of it and all over the wall, "That bastard..." he continues to punch the wall, "That bastard! He'll regret this when I capture him and get his traitor ass thrown in prison!" He shouts to no one in particular, "Do you really plan on doing that?" Reynolds asks him, "Whether you mean that or not, I'll get you strong enough to do it. Even if you don't plan on it."


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2009)

Arcturus began to make his move towards William.  Another blade popped into his wrist and he headed over to William, ready to finish him off.  Angelina stood over him, plunger in hand, but with a backhand swipe from his hand, Arcturus sent her flying across the mangled deck.  Smoke pellets slammed down next to Arcturus.  The old man turned blindly, trying to find out where it came from. 

Suddenly, Kaya appeared ready to attack.  Before she could make her move, Arcturus' armored fists grabbed her body.  The former marine lifted her up in the air and tossed her straight at Jorma.  Once this was done, he returned to William.  Arcturus lifted up his arm, about to gut William when a bullet tore straight through his armor, through his torso, and then pushed its way out of the back of his armor.  

Arcturus looked down at his body in shock as blood began seep out of the hole in the armor.  He grimaced, and looked up to face his attacker.  Kreon stood in front of him, and gagged and unconscious Gilmont in one arm, a smoking revolver pointed straight at Arcturus in the other.  "You have him?! I can finally kill him!" Arcturus shouted, elated.  The wound in his chest was all but forgotten.    

"No.  I'm going to kill you, then use your fat son here as leverage against your other son," Kreon stated coldly.  Arcturus ran straight at him, but Kreon's Devil Fruit enabled him to move objects at speeds up to time their normal ones.  Before Arcturus reached him, their was another bullet in the old man'ss chest.  This one hit his heart.  "You know, I had to get some very expensive bullets to pierce that armor.  Do you have nay idea how hard it is? Especially for a revolver," Kreon said.  

William's eyes suddenly lost their glaze.  He remembered everything.  He slowly got his feet, ready to face his father, only to see Kreon holding Gilmont at gunpoint.  "Come here or your brother gets a bullet in his head," Kreon said to him. "Or do you not remember who he is? That would make things more difficult." _Oh, I remember,_ William thought.    

Gilmont's eyes slowly opened.  He didn't remember anything since he saw that pale man.  He was gagged and he was staring straight at his dead younger brother.  Gilmont was about to shout when he felt the cold muzzle of a revolver at his temple.  William was slowly getting to his knees right in front of the man who had the gun pointed at Gilmont.  Whatever was going on here, Gilmont didn't like it.  

Gilmont suddenly slammed his back into the man who had a gun pointed at him.  William looked up, surprised as Kreon stumbled backwards.  The gunslinger's hand pulled the trigger, but the shot went wild.  Kreon was about to shoot Gilmont when the fat marine's fist slammed into Kreon's face.  The gunslinger stumbled backwards and fell off the rails of the ship.  

Gilmont waited for a second, but when he heard no splash he peered over the railing to see that Kreon was holding on to a plank.  The waves were pushing him away from the ship.  Kreon raised his revolver and fired back at Gilmont, but the shot went wild and tore a hole through the sail.  Gilmont turned back to William.  "We have a lot to talk about," Gilmont said to brother.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2009)

With the Reapers-

"Are you sure it is ok Lord Growth." The blind women asked. "I was not gifted with sight.. I can not see you.. I can not tell if i am pretty enough to be worthy of a man of your stature." She spoke and turned herself away from Dread. "It's fine, i told you." Dread commented. "What is your name." She turned to him. "Catherine Lussuria." Dread nodded. "Then Catherine, Why would you think you are not beautiful." She looked down. "How could i be, without sight i am incapable of fixing my clothes, my hair, my makeup." Dread takes her down to the bed. "You're fine." He spoke. 

The next morning, The reaper crew gathered at the front of the town. "Where are the soldiers you promised?" Grim asked. "They are preparing themselves now my lords." The mages bowed. five hooded figures walked out of a building and knelt before the reaper crew. One of them looked up. "I am Alvi Desperato!" Another looked up. "I am Jaquel sofferenza!" A third "I am Fanchescia Rovina!" The women spoke confidently. "I am, Rick Morte." Grim nodded with the introduction of the first four.

"Despair, Suffering, Doom, Death." He nodded again. "All very fine names." He looked at the fifth one. "What is your name?" He asked. "I am, Catherine Lussuria." Dread's eye twitched at the voice. "She, is one of the best fighters?" he thought. "Lust." Grim nodded. "Indeed, splendid names. But are you mages sure she is one fit for the field of combat?" he asked. "she is my lord. of these five, two have eaten the fruits of the devil! Rovina and Lussuria." 

Rovina looked up. "I have consumed the the badger badger fruit! model, Honey badger!" she bowed her head once more. "Please, allow me to be of service of to your crew! And if possible... To be a member!" The three men chimed in. "We have not consumed a devil fruit... but we too, wish to join your crew might lord Drakoski!" He nodded. "Very well, prove yourselves in this battle and i will see if you are worthy to fight for me." He then turned his attention back on Lussuria. "You are blind, but one of the best fighters. What devil's fruit have you consumed?" he asked. 

"I have eaten the Neko neko no mi. Model, clouded leopard." Grim nodded. "Very well." He turned. "Please... i wish to join your crew as well.. if possible.. and if Lord Growth would have me..." Grim turned to Dread. "You heard her, it's your call my boy. Not mine this time." He grinned and walked off, Jacob Pain, Micheal Wrath, Martin E. Thought and four of the warriors of sin behind him. "Of course." Dread held out his hand to help Catherine up. "Now, We must slaughter those who have allied themselves with the world government." He spoke in a demanding tone. "Yes my lord."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 17, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

The battle with the marines was over, what had remained of the marine's ship had been raided. By the time the commander had returned to the coastal area he found an raided and burned out ship and the unnamed crew was long gone.

The crew had spent the time regaining their strength, except Alph. Who immediately got to work again and had used the marine's equipment to upgrade both himself and Escar.The technology he had gained from the submersible fortress combined with the marine's had added quite some features to Escar but the one that would prove vital had been added earlier, the submersible's communication equipment had been converted by Alph who had been able to listen in on several encrypted frequencies used by both marines and the W.G.

It all heavily depended on the circumstances, the radiowaves had to pass trough their vicinity.One of the first of those transmissions immediately caught Alph's interest.the message read."Scavengers reporting in, we confirm that Tatsu Brimtale has been taken into custody, as ordered we will transport him to the following coordinates where he is to be imprisoned for an undetermined amount of time."

The coordinates were recorded by Alph who quickly rushed to the helm to adjust their course."Crewmen, we have a major situation, Tatsu has been arrested and transported to a detention facility!"While Alph shouted this to all on deck, Escar played the recording of the transmission they intercept, at the same time all of the chatter they could intercept from this location was being scoured for additional information on Tatsu but things were silent at the moment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

"We have a lot to talk about," Gilmont said to his brother.

"Oh yes we do." Kent snarls. He's woken, finally, and is standing directly behind Gilmont. "Marine. I wake up to find Derrick burned, badly, Angelina unconscious, Kaya and Jorma with cracked ribs, and a dead man in armor on my ship. I am _not_ in a good mood." His hand twitches, as if trying to strangle Gilmont without it's brain's permission. "You have exactly 30 seconds to give me a good reason not to kill you, understand?" He growls, eyes boring holes on Gilmont's face. "30...29...10..."

"Kent, no." Kaya mutters weakly. "This guy...helped us. Saved William. Killed Kreon. Jorma's taking Derrick to the sick bay. He isn't permanently injured." Kent turns to William.

"Is that true?" William nods slowly, and Kent shrugs. "Then I guess you're good to go. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to get some sleep."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2009)

Annie sits on the railing with Muffin nestled in her lap, purring happily. The panther is starting to get too big for Annie to carry around and and soon she'll even outgrow Annie's cabin. 

"You see what happens when you leave behind your crewmates all halfcocked like a wannabe hero. You get locked up like a dumbass, that's what happens!" she remarks, "Fuck it let's go save Dragon boy!" 

Marcks passes by Annie and freezes. Turning towards her and pointing an accusing finger, "Oi, oi, that's the pot calling the kettle black isn't it?" he tells her, "Last I checked you left the crew too and got captured by the Makaosu."

Annie glares at Marcks, "Sick 'em Muffin," she says. The she Panther opens her amber eyes and stares at Marcks, licking her lips. 

"HEY NOW! I WAS JUST KIDDING!" Marcks yells. He quickly bolts down the deck of the ship, but Muffin leaps from Annie's lap and chases him down, just like a Lion pouncing on a Gazelle. Except Marcks is no Gazelle. 

_*The Dark Justice...*_
Mesona Dumais walks through the corridors of *The Dark Justice* in her hospital gown, looking for her quarry. She passes by several Marines who carry fire extinguishers. She eyes them curiously and grabs one of them by the shoulder, pinning him to the wall, effortlessly. 

"Hey...HEY WHAT GIVES?!" he exclaims, his eyes widen as he realizes that she's the girl who was stabbed in the back, literally. "How....how did...."

"Where's V?" she interjects, asking him in a calm voice. 

"I think he was in Garrick's office when the shit hit the fan!" he responds nervously. 

Mesona nods and smiles at him, "Thanks..." She jabs her right index finger straight between his eyes, penetrating his skull. The Marine spasms and his eyes literally bug out, then he becomes still and lifeless. She drops him to the floor and wipes the blood and gray matter on her finger across her hospital gown. 

"Soru," Mesona says quietly, and she disappears. Some seconds later she arrives at the blown open flaming hole that used to be Garrick's office. 

She ignores the dozens of Marines battling the flames, and they seem to take no notice of her either. Fire on a ship that is out on the open seas is the biggest danger after all. Mesona smirks, well second biggest danger she thinks to herself. As she scours the wreckage she notices a man sized hole in the wall just up ahead.

She walks through the opening and sees a familiar knife obsessed assassin getting to his feet. 

"Hiya V you want some Coffee?" Mesona says in the sweet and innocent voice that everyone is accustomed hearing from her. 

"O...o....o.....or....h....hu....how.......ab...abb.....about decaf?" she stutters nervously just like she would when Garrick would yell at her. Mesona laughs at her impersonations. 

"Or how about I do what the Doctor sent me here to do and kill you?" she says in an emotionless voice, her true voice, the voice of a cold blooded killer.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2009)

Kama/Eve Vs The Taeken Triplets 

"Don't get in my way." Eve points her spear at the women. "I wasn't going to tell you that." Kama removes a tanto and spins it around. "There's three of them. How do you expect to beat them on your own." Kama asks. "By being better." Eve comments and rushes forward. "I see.. great plan. Truly. Genius level." He follows behind her. "Die trash." Eve stabs forward, The triplets break apart. "SLA! SKA!" The red haired one shouts. "YES SEA!" The others shout. "Taeken breaker!" Sea shouts. The red and green haired women nod at the red haireds command. 

"First, Sla's combo punch!" The blue haired women with the bikini top and cargo shorts throws a fast combo of punches with both arms, Eve tries to block by can't avoid all of them. "EVE!" Kama rushes towards her. "Second, Ska's Mighty Kick!" The green haired women with the tanktop and cargo pants hit's Kama's side, causing him to bend towards her. "G.guh..." The two are left dropping to their knees and breathing harshly. "D..da-" "THIRD! SEA'S MIGHTY WHIP!" a whip with many heads (wtf do you call them?) wraps around the two and the red haired women flips them over her shoulder and causes them to crash into the ground. "Game! OVER!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 17, 2009)

Maxi Corona strides out of his cabin to help begin the festivities. Outside the his cabin stand two dozen heavily armed Marines, who bow towards Maxi. 

"Your highness!" one of the men exclaims dutifully, pounding his right fist against his chest. 

Maxi waves a dismissive hand towards them. Annoyed at the unnecessary pomp and circumstance. They are fellow citizens and elite warriors of his homeland, Grand Payaso. No one really thought it odd that so many Marines from the same country as himself had been quietly transferred to the ship over these many months. 

"Go, spread chaos and take this ship by force," he tells them, "For your Prince and your country!" Maxi rolls his eyes as they march away, not really caring if they live or die.  

"Now for the festivities," he plans to pay a visit to Lt. Prince and end that sniveling little cabron. As he strides through the corridor suddenly a mirror forms in front of his path and swallows him up. 

Maxi flies out of another mirror on the top deck. Hitting the floor with a thud. "Hmm....clever bitch..." he mutters, getting to his feet. 

Clemens stands over him with her arms crossed. "Greetings your highness," she tells him. 

_Elsewhere..._
A mile away from _*The Dark Justice*_ on the open ocean, two large hands lunge out of the water, sending a huge geyser of water into the air. Garrick's charred and blackened face breaks the surface. If the water around him could boil from the level of his anger it would probably end up evaporating. 

He stares at his ship which looks like a tiny glimmer far in the distance and he begins swimming towards it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2009)

With the MMP-

"GRAAAH!!!" Jason rips through a bunch of the square men. Kayne easily takes them down with a few quick pole strikes. Rex captures them in his strings and Nick and David take them down with a few combo shots while switching personalities and where they aimed. "STOP AIMING FOR THE HEADS!" nick shouts. "Pussy." David grumbles. "pervert." WHAM! Kayne knocks David into the ground. "D...damn.... it..." David pulls himself up. "Why'd you hit me!" Nick shouts. "I hit david." She comments. "WE'RE THE SAME PERSON!!!" nick cries out. "Then you should try to be less perverted." Kayne walks off. "It.. it wasn't even a perverted comment..."

"W..we can't beat them!!!" the Bazooka joe square bandits rush off out of the town. "OUR SAVIORS!!!" the round people call out. "Please... this is weird enough..." Jason facepalms. "Look, Where's this Joe guy. We'll just destroy him and be on our way." "Ah, but it takes four days for the log pose to set here. and he's that way."the king points in the direction of the riders "Oda must truly hate me." Jason slinks off into the distance. "Aye... It seems just as we be gettin on the right track. We be tossed for a loop." Rex sighed and followed. "I don't get what's so great about their old crew." David grumbles. "They have taken down an entire country.. or was it two.." Kayne rubbed her chin. "EH!? AN ENTIRE COUNTRY!?" Nick exclaims in shock.

with The Jolly Rodgers-

"So.. Where will you go now." Akuma asked Joseph. "Oi, I thought i was going to be part of your crew!" Joseph shouts. "FFFWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!" akuma bursts out laughing in tears. "WHAT'S SO DAMNED FUNNY!?" Joseph grumbles. "You.. are not strong enough to be apart of my crew. There is no one here who will train you. We grew strong facing opponents day in and day out for the past.. how old are you?" He tilted his head. "I'll kill you...." Joseph's blood began to boil. "Right now, you have the strength of a marine captain. If i were to put it into ranks, I would say i surpass commodores."

"I attained this strength by battling strong pirates and marines half my life. You have the potential to become even stronger then you are now. But you lack experience in real battle with real pirates. You've fought a few groups, but nothing that the world is shaken by. Only a few insignificant ants who took over an island because to continue further would spell their death." Joseph sighed. "Then what am i supposed to do!? I left the marines to join you! i'm not going to just be dropped off alone in the ocean am i!!!" 

A few moments later, Joseph was sitting on a small boat in the middle of the empty ocean. "I swear... i will find him.. and kill him..." He looks down at his hand and a small piece of paper that seems to be pointing forward. "The hell am i supposed to do with this again..." 


> "Here! take this!" Akuma tossed a small piece of paper down to Joseph. "When you were younger, I took a bit of nails and hair from you and your brother, and created those cards~ they are the same ones i gave you back on that island. except those cards point to me! This is called a Vivre card! it will show you the way to your brother! if you wish to grow stronger, join up with him! Spar with him, and soon you too will become a powerful duo!!"



Joseph blinked. "Jason. I don't know why our dad does it..." he sighed, put the card on an empty seat and began to row in the direction it was pointing. "He better be right about this..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2009)

With Derrick-

He waves up, covered in burns, too terrible however. Jorma is having his ribs taken a look at and patched up, "So what happened back there? You wouldn't have gotten half as burnt out there if you tried to put the flames out," Derrick looks at the ground, "It's just that..." he looks at his left arm. It is usually the arm covered by the one sleeve that he has on his shirt but it had to be taken off while his wounds were covered.

His arm is covered in the most severe burns that Jorma has ever seen. He's definately had them for a while and will have them for life, "Are-Are those from today?" Jorma asks, "No...They're from..." he heads for the door, "Forget it. Me and fire...we just have a bad history..." he grabs his shirt and walks out.

With Eric-

While everyone celebrates the victory Eric sits down on the other side of the boat, looking off into the vast sea as they sail through it, "Why..." he thinks back to all of the times Joseph had battled pirates with him, "How could I not know? I knew he was an idiot...but I never suspected a pirate," he punches a wall again.

Reynolds walks over to him, "Now now, let up on those walls or you'll bust your hand open again," Eric looks at him, "So, that whole drunken sailor things an act huh?" Reynolds shrugs and leans against the wall, "I suppose, but sometimes ah get rahpt up in it, if you know what I mean," Eric's eyebrowl twitches, "How can anyone understand you..."

He sighs and leans back, "So your really going to make me stronger," he asks the Commodore, "You've already gotten plenty stronger today, and it's just the beginning. However, your going to need to trade in those clothes.

Eric looks down at his marine uniform, "Yea, I guess it's pretty torn up," Reynolds laughs, "Not because of that, I could care less! You'll see what I mean, I left your new clothes in your quarters. Now I'm getting back to the celebration," he heads back to the others, "Ahaha! Ey fellas, lets keep dis partay goin strawng!" he shouts as he rejoins them.

Eric gets up and goes to his room. On top of his bed is a standard marine vest, pants, boots and there is a pair of arm braces as well. He takes off his ripped up shirt and tosses it aside. He goes to pick up the vest but it doesn't budge, "Eh?" he uses both his hands and gives it more force and he finally manages to get it on. His legs shake, suprised by how difficult it is to wear the garnment.

He checks the boots and they are weighted as well as the arm braces, "Atleast the pants aren't..." he fully changes and heads back to where he was before. Reynolds passes by him briefly, "Rokushiki is very demanding on the body, and your not quite physically strong enough to use it as much as you'll need to. That will do more than help, and your welcome." Eric rolls his eyes and returns to his lonely side of the ship to think, however he stays on his feet, not sure if he'll be able to get back up if he sits.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2009)

With Joseph-

He sailed for who knows how long before getting picked up by a passing ship. "Ah~ thank goodness. I was afraid i'd have to-" A blade rests upon his neck. "Lt. Commander Rodgers.. right?" He looks around. "Ah... you are.." The ship is full of marines. "I see..." Rodgers nodded. "You have no where to run Rodgers. Every marine has been informed of your betrayal. It's only a matter of time before you are caught." Joseph looks around. "Ah, but if you say it like that. It sounds like i'm not caught now~" he smiled. "We will be sure to send you to prison you worthless scum!!!" 

Joseph's eyes became serious, he knocked out the man holding the knife to his neck. Then turned his hands on the group of marines charging at him. "STEP BACK YOU IDIOTS!! HE CAN FIRE THINGS FROM HIS HANDS!!!" Joseph smirked. "Actually. I don't need to use my hands at all." He commented as an anchor fell from the sky. "I just use them as a means of aiming." BOOM!!! the anchor crashes through the deck and puts a large hole in the ship. "Just like i don't need to use my hands to return an object!" The anchor returns into his pocket dimension and he drops it again. 

"WAAAH!!! THE SHIP IS-WHAM!!!" a man slaps one of the delirious marines. "YOU FOOL! WE HAVE LIFE BOATS! FOCUS ON CAPTURING RODGERS!" Joseph drew his blade. "I've spent my time fighting off pirates and avoided death with only a handful of men. The number of fodder who died on my ship surpasses the number you even have!" He says proudly before rushing forward. "THAT'S NOTHING TO BE PROUD OF PIRATE SCUM!!!" 

"OGRE SWORD STYLE! FOREST CUTTER!" Joseph blasts through the men, the image of a beast behind him as the marine fly into the air. "WAAH~~" They all scream out. "I won't allow you to capture me." Joseph points his blade at another group of men. "Bullet expel." Joseph slashes and from the tip of the blade bullets fly and take down the men. "Now then." He pointed his hand into the air and released ten cannon balls before jumping back onto his little ship and watches the marine ship explode and sink into the water. 

"Damn... I've only been a rebel for a few hours and i've already taken out a marine ship~" he sighed. "I miss the carefree life of my lazy hunter, but now there is no way i can go back for sure. I might have been able to explain the Akuma thing as trying to get on board the ship and capture him... but this..." he sighed. "Oh well." Joseph began to row the boat and headed forward. "I hope no one else shows up..." But Joseph did not notice the large shadow slowing growing underneath him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2009)

James vs Kala

James dodges another slash that cuts the ground where he was once standing, "Die! Die! Die!" Kala shouts as she continues to slash at the dodging James, "Now I understand...Big Cats are kind of scary," he says hesitantly as he avoids another blow.

Kala stops and puts on a friendly face, "Oh I'm sorry, lets be friends," James looks confused, "Well I guess-" "IDIOT!" She pounces forward but James leaps into the air to avoid her, "Come on down baby~" she says in a seductive voice, _"This...this feels like a trap..."_ James thinks, "But hell I didn't get to see Eve so I should get something right!" he crosses his arms and falls back to the ground, "Right here baby, Rawr~" James shivers, "That's kind of creepy now that I think of it," he says eyeing her paw.

She pounces forward once he gets in range, "DOUBLE IDIOT!" He slides one of his blades inbetween her five and blocks the attack, "Screw this! I'm going to swing in the trees!" he stomps off and leaps into one of the trees, "Perrrrrrfect..." she says with a devilish look on her face as she crawls into the forest after him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2009)

Clemens squares up with Maxi, "Maybe you're wondering how I'm still alive," she tells him, "What with you stabbing me in the chest and all..." 

Maxi smirks at her as he prepares himself for battle. He's actually not that disappointed by this, it will be much more satisfying to kill her in the heat of battle. Not with poison like some common assassin. 

"Do tell," Maxi replies and he means it. He distinctly remembers stabbing this bitch in the chest and dragging her body back to her office. 

Clemens shrugs, "I called in a favor."
_
The night before...._
_Junior Lt. Prince sits back on his bed with a beer in his hand. He throws darts at a photo of Clemens, hitting her face between the eyes every time. Prince has also painted a mustache along her upper lip and the words, Wicked Witch of the West Blue, are scrawled above her head. 

"Nice!" he exclaims with a chuckle. 

"That's not one of my best pictures," Clemens announces. 

Prince jumps up from his bed, startled by her voice. Clemens stands off in the corner, a mirror formed in the wall behind her. 

"Geez you ever heard of knocking?" he asks her, "No wait don't answer that. You do most of your knocking in bed anyway from what I hear." Prince had heard of Clemens legendary secret visits into other Marine's cabins but he's never had a personal visit in all his time on the ship.

"If you're here to try and seduce me it won't work. I'm not interested in catching any STD's," he tells her, finishing off his beer and tossing it into the garbage.    

Clemens glares at Prince in annoyance as she walks towards a chair to sit down but she immediately backs away with a look of disgust as she sees the pile of dirty clothes strewn about it.

"No you little twerp, I'm here to cash in that favor you owe me," she looks pointedly into his eyes, "Remember when I saved your ass from being turned into a crushed meat sack at the hands of Garrick?"

Prince frowns, "Oh yeah....*that*," he says with annoyance. 

"Yes, that," Clemens replies, "I want you to watch my back tomorrow when I confront Maxi Corona." 

"Why?" Prince asks her in confusion. 

"Because I think he's one of the men responsible for the killings, but because he's a Prince.....a real Prince," she smirks at him, "I can't act until he actually shows himself." 

"So you want me to help capture him when he makes his move?" he asks. 

"No I want you to let him make his move and kill me," she tells him, "No one else must know. Not even Garrick. It'll make it seem more realistic if everyone thinks I'm out of the equation."  _

_Right here right now..._
Clemens casts off her Marine coat, and forms two circular mirrors around the palms of her hands, and under the soles of her boots. A new melee technique she's been wanting to try out.  

"Let's dance your highness."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2009)

_With Tatsu_

The Dragon Man slowly opens his eyes after once again being beaten unconcious and no longer knowing where he is, "Where's...Where's that Marine?" he looked around for Joseph but only saw darkness. He got to his feet and saw that he was still wearing the Seastone Handcuffs. 

He walks forward but hits something. He looks at it and sees nothing, "What the hell?" he taps it with his foot and discovers that it is a see through wall. On the other end men in lab coats look at him, "Interesting catch they got this time huh?" one says, "A Dragon eh? I've seen some pretty good stuff, but this should be interesting," the third man sighs, "Seems he's woken up, and we still haven't finished the analysis and procedure. Shall I knock him out again?" the first man stops him, "No, no, just paralyze him. We need to explain some things to him anyway, best to have him concious.

They hit a button and a needle comes out of the wall and stabs Tatsu. He looses all feeling in his body and falls to the ground. The three men soon enter the room with tools in their hands, "Now, now, this will only hurt a little," a man with what seemed to be a collar in his hands says. He places the collar around his neck and when it closes he can feel something digging into him. He wants to scream but the serum forces him not to.

"You see, we've been studying some interesting technology, and we've gotten so far with these collars. However the men that work in this damned prison never get out, and hardly ever see any action except for the occasional prison fight. These collars have made it so that the occasional prison fight is more more likely to happen," Tatsu looks at him confused, "You'll see what I mean soon, now go to sleep Dragon," he stabs him with another needle and Tatsu soon falls asleep.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2009)

*"Okay folks and now here's our next bachelor. He's a successful independently wealthy Pirate and adventurer who likes long walks on the beach, staring at sunsets, and setting Marine ships ablaze. WELCOME TATSU BRIMTALE!!"  *

The studio audience claps as Tatsu makes his way to a chair on stage. He wears a suit and his hair is combed back. There's a wall next to him and on the other side three women sit on stools. 

*"Bachelorette #1 Jessie Roseo is an expert Shipwright, loves teddy bears, and crying while watching Romantic Comedies!" *
*
"Bachelorette #2 Elza Salisbury is a female Dragon who likes..."*

"BOOOOO!" Jessie interjects, flashing the thumbs down signs at the audience. 

The announcer clears his throat and moves on, *"Bachelorette # 3 Lola is the Captain of the Rolling Pirates and just got her shadow back!" 
*
The audience claps wildly. 

*"Okay Tatsu go ahead with your questions!" 
*
"Bachelorette #1 what is your favorite color and why?" Tatsu asks. 

Jessie giggles, "Whatever yours is 'cause you're so awesome!" she replies. 

The audience laughs and Tatsu continues, "Bachelorette #2 same question." 

Elza smiles demurely, "Well I would have to say that my favor....."

*BABLAM!*

Jessie blasts Elza through the roof with one punch and leaps to her feet, walking towards the wall that separates her and Tatsu, ripping it down with her bare hands. "You belong with me Tatsu!" she exclaims happily with tears in her eyes. 

"AAAAAAAAW!!!" the crowd exclaims. 

Tatsu laughs, "But I already chose Lola," he and the masculine Pirate woman start making out. 

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!" Jessie yells, dropping to her knees and shaking her fists in the air.

Jessie awakens with a start sitting up bolt right in her bed. She looks around frantically and realizes that is was only a dream after all. "Thank Oda!" she says with relief but then a wave of nausea and the effects of a splitting headache hit her like a freight train.

"Oh my head!" she groans, "What happened?" 

Annie walks through her cabin door with a cup of coffee, "You got blasted out of your gourd. That's what happened," she hands the cup of coffee to Jessie, "Drink this, it'll help. Or so I'm told." With her almost inhuman inabilty to get drunk Annie never gets hangovers.  

Jessie sips the coffee, "Is Tatsu back?" she asks hopefully.

Annie shakes her head, "No Dragon boy got captured by Marines. We're going to spring him out."

Jessie does a double take at Annie, "He got captured by Marines?!?!" she exclaims in shock. Annie nods slowly, "Uh huh, you sure you're not still drunk?" 

The female shipwright springs out og bed like a rocket and bashes through the wall of her cabin. "WHAT ARE WE WAITING FOR. ALL HANDS ON DECK, BATTEN THE HATCHES, FULL SPEED AHEAD,  LET'S MOVE. WE'VE GOT A DRAGON TO SAVE!!!!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 18, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki looked at Lockette with a weary look, 

"Lt. Smirnov just left here not even five minutes ago" she said
"Apparently he was stabbed in the back by a marine in the confusion of the hall"

She realized something was strange with Lockette he wasn't behaving like his normal self. She put her hands in her pocket and grabbed a handful of seeds

"Karl could never be surprised" Tsubaki thought
"Lead the way, lets not waste time here" she said worriedly

Meanwhile 

"Sir have you apprehended the killer V yet?" Marcos says in a quiet and flat voice almost devoid of emotion, 
"We should find him immediately...." 

Karl watched the man with a cocked eye 

"How does he know about the knife belonging to V" Karl thought to himself
"I don't know where he is" Karl said
"He was in the officer when it exploded" 
"Lets go look for him before Commodore Garrick gets back"
"You lead the way" Karl said looking down and the men and the children in tow

His chains were ready for anything something was definately going on here.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 18, 2009)

*The Nonki*

Out at sea the Lazy Hunter group is still in shock after the events between them and Joseph.  Sooyoung looks out at sea clenching Paegun's old cap in her hands, "Damn it.  That guy just had to go and do that to us."

Hana walks out of Joseph's old office with an angered look on her face, "Every Marine Crew has been informed of the traitor Joseph.  I'll be in charge with Sooyoung until our new Commanding Officer arrives.  Damn it."

Hana walks back into the office and slouches in a chair.  On the deck Tendou begins to mop the deck, "When you think you know someone."

Bryan walks over to Tendou, knocking over the water bucket, and lifts Tendou by his collar, "You don't know him!  You just joined our crew!  You don't deserve to say that!"

Sooyoung puts her hand on Bryan's shoulder, "Settle down Hammer Marine."

Bryan turns around and looks at Sooyoung, "Why are you still calling me that?"

"It's something that Paegun would've done."

"My name's Bryan!  Stop daydreaming about your dead boy-"

*SLAP!*

Sooyoung's hand just finished connecting with Bryan's face, "I suggest you get out of my face, Bryan.  You must just be stressed about what Joseph did."

Bryan walks off and just slumps down on the deck.  Jae-Sung walks over to Tendou, "Don't take anything he said to heart.  We're all just a little bit stressed right now.  Let me help you out."

Jae-Sung picks up a mop and begins to help out Tendou with mopping the deck, Sooyoung walks off and leans against the mast.  All things are quiet between Jae-Sung and Tendou when Tendou begins to say a few words, "So you used to be the chore boy?  Heh, everyone was ecstatic when I actually did the work, I just follow orders."

"I didn't do a damned thing as Chore Boy except fight Pirates.  You're taking good care of this ship."

"Yeah."

Sooyoung begins clenching Paegun's old hat and a tear falls down her cheek, "Would any of this have happened if you were still alive?  Could you have stopped Joseph?  What would you have done if you were in my position?  I miss you Paegun."

*A World Government Laboratory*

Around 10 Lab Doctors loom over a body.  The body has many bandages on it's chest, missing an arm, with a breathing apparatus hooked up to it.  Another Doctor walks into the room, "Who's this one again?"

Another Doctor standing over the body answers him, "He's a Marine that has 'died.'  He's to undergo an android treatment."

The Doctor looks over the body, "So he's no longer under the Marine listing.  Finish with his new arm, finish with his healing then give him his first mission."

"What's his mission sir?"

The Doctor fixes his hair, "Kill the traitor Joseph Rodgers.  Don't forget to remove his emotions and memories."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2009)

With Joseph-

"GUAH!!!" he screams and skids across a wooden floor. "Welcome to the marines underwater vessel." A tall man standing ten foot three, wearing a marine outfit and commodores cape with buzzed black hair stands over Joseph. "d..damn it..." Joseph coughs. "You are not as strong as they say." He comments, holding up a black staff. "Or, perhaps it's this seastone staff that forced the cannonball of yours to explode in your hand?" He smirked. Joseph grips his burnt right hand and tries to stop it from shaking. 

"Put some seastone cuffs on him and place him in the jail. We will be heading to the marine detention facility, Black Porcupine. The perfect place for traitors like you." three marines pick Joseph up and cuff him behind his back. "I didn't even know the marines had underwater ships." He said looking over at the commodore. "That is because it is used for the capture of dangerous men." He spoke simply. "We only move when ordered, other wise we stay at the nearest base and aid with their protection."

He turned to Joseph. "Your brother however, saw to destroy the men on the island we wished to stay at." He chuckled. "We should have known, no man with a pirate for a brother could ever uphold the marines justice." Joseph grit his teeth. "WHAT PART OF WHAT YOU DO IS JUSTICE!? HOW ARE SLAVE AUCTIONS ATTENDED BY MARINES! GUARDED BY MARINES AND SET UP BY MARINES JUSTICE!?" 

The commodore just laughed. "Such a small mind. They are Job opportunity workshops." Joseph grit his teeth again. "Just because you say those words. Doesn't change what they are. A rose by any other name still bears it's thorns." He turned to Joseph and quickly jabbed his seastone staff into his stomach. "G..guh.." Joseph bent forward and vomited. "You are noting but a fool." He forced Joseph to look up. "You will rot in jail for your crimes." Joseph grinned. "I'll... see you rot in hell for yours.."

With the Nonki-

Hana holds Joseph's marine jacket tightly. "Joseph...." tears started to form in her eyes, but she quickly hide them away when the denden mushi rang. "This is Lt.Hana." She spoke. "Yes, Good morning. This is marine base Boyamba. We would request you arrive here within two days to be assigned your new captain." Hana sighed. "ok." she said simply. "Thank you for your time acting captain hana." She just nodded and gave a faint. "mm." to signify she understood and hung up. She then exited the office. "We're going to boyamba. we'll pick up the new captain there. that's all." she walked back into her office.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 18, 2009)

-With Bolt and Belle-

Bolt wriggles around in his bed a little more, sweating heavily.  Belle places a cool towel on his head to help combat the fever.
*sigh* This seems to have been going on for ages now...."

-In Bolt's Mind-

It black all around beside the bright light pointing down on where Bolt stands.  He walks forward, looking around.  His footsteps echo in the seemingly empty room.
"Where the hell am I?"
"Well, isn't this a surprise.  You aren't supposed to be here yet."
Bolt quickly turns around and sees nothing.  "Who is that!?"  The sound of footsteps echo closer and closer toward Bolt.  He reaches down to grab his sai, but sees that there isn't anything there.  "What the-"

He looks back up and sees a man has entered the light with him.  He's the same height as Bolt and has medium shaggy hair.  He wears a white tank top and red shorts, with sandals, showing the hairs all over his leg.  He walks over to Bolt and puts his hand on Bolt's head, ruffling through his hair.  "Where's that beanie of mine you always wear?"
Bolt's eyes widen and he steps back.  "D-Dad!?"
"The one and only..."  He points up to the sky and strikes a dramatic pose.  "William Fly!"
Bolt smiles.  "It's been a while."
"I know, right.  Seems good ol' Crash has given you a bit of trouble."
Bolt looks to the side, ashamed.  "I'm sorry."
"For what?"  Will puts his hands on his hips and looks slightly confused.
"I...I couldn't beat him for you..."
"Yeah, about that...."  He grins and rubs the back of his head, "When I think about it, its kinda my fault really, isn't it?  Lolololol."
"Wait...what?"
"In hindsight, giving him that devil fruit of his was a pretty stupid thing.  It only made him physically stronger... and a lot more pissed off!  LOLOLOLOL!"
"Why did you give him that fruit anyway?"
"Well, one thing led to another, Crash hurt your mother, I got pissed, and now he's the laughing stock of Fishman Island.  Kinda funny when you think about it.  LOLOLOLOL."
"Still... I'm sorry I couldn't handle him."
"What for?  Its not like I asked you to do anything."
"But still, I-"
Will puts his hand on his son's shoulder, "The only reason I'd ever get pissed at you is if you die from a fucking fever."
"Eh?"
"You heard me."  He puts his hand on his forehead and shakes his head.  "I swear, the guys would never let me live it down."  He then looks up at Bolt and smiles mischievously.  "Speaking of the guys, I bet Duro's dying to hear about Belle.  She's beautiful, isn't she."
He blushes and steps back slightly, "Whatever..."
Will slides over next to Bolt and nudges him with his elbow.  "Come on, please tell me you're tappin' dat."
"WHAT THE HELL, DAD!?
"You know your mother is going to want grandkids soon."
"SHUT UP!"
"Fine, I'll drop it."  He then bonks his son on the head.
"What was that for!?"  He began rubbing his head.
"Seriously."  He points at him.  "Don't die now."  He then pats him on the head.  "Also, from what I've heard, Crash did a number to those old sai of mine."
"Yeah, sorry..."
"QUIT SAYIN' YOU'RE SORRY ALREADY!?  Besides, I stopped using those old ones anyway.  I got a pair of Raph's sai years ago, but *sigh* your mother made me sell then when we left the Grandline...  But, what I'm trying to say is, ask for Raph and tell him I sent ya.  He'll give you a good deal."
"Dad..."
"What's that?  Its time to wake up?"
"What are you-"
Suddenly, Belle appears over him.  
"-talking about?"

Bolt sits up and looks around.  He's back on the ship and in bed.  He tries to move his arm, but feels a horrible pain.  
Belle reaches out and tries to prevent Bolt from moving.
"Your arm is in the worst shape."
His face winces in pain.  "No arguments here."
"But surprisingly, your leg has healed up nicely and-"  She gently places the palm of her hand on his forehead.  "It seems that fever has definitely dropped.  Still slightly high, but nothing a good night's rest can't get rid of.  Its amazing how quickly it just went away."
"Must be my awesome willpower."
"Don't be stupid."
"Well, thanks anyway, doc."
Belle then takes a step back, crosses her arms and looks away angrily.
He sighs.  "Well, I take it you're still mad at me, eh?"
She tosses something into his lap.  He picks it up and sees that its his beanie and puts it on.
"At least you kept it."  He smiles and looks over at her again, only to be met by her angry gaze.  "But, I guess I still need to apologize for the way I acted.  It was really-"
"Selfish and stupid?"
"Well... yeah."
"At least you're aware of it."
"Its just that, you're my voice of reason.  My conscience.  And look at me now."  He looks down at his bandaged body.  "This is what happens to me when I ignore you."  He looks back up at her, and begins to stand up.  "And I know that I have a lot to thank you for, but I have even more to apologize for."  He begins walking forward toward Belle.  "So what I'm really trying to say is-"  He wraps his left arm around her.  "I'm glad you're able to accept me for who I am."

There is a slight pause before Belle begins to push him off of her.
"If you expect me to accept all those thanks and apologies, I'm banning you from wearing any weights until you're 100%." 
"Oh come on."
"I can only guess that the reason for the speed of your recovery is that its due to the lack of strain on your body now that you aren't wearing any weights."
"But-"
She then places piece of cloth in his hand.  
"And wear this."
"What the hell is this supposed to be?"
"A sling for your right arm.  Until it heals up and all."
He looks down at it with disdain, and then back at her.
"You can't be serious.  This is embarrassing."
"Think of it as a sort of punishment."  She mischievously smiles.  "And one more thing."  She leans over and kisses him on the cheek and whispers "I'm glad you're back, Chris," into his ear.
The two awkwardly stand staring at each other, both slightly red in the cheeks, before they both turn around and begin to talk quickly.
"I'llgoandgetready."[/COLOR  "Ineedtogetmythings."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2009)

Prince walks onto the deck, frowning. Maxi and Clemens were about to fight, which meant his role in this was over. So he could stop with the painkiller....he checks his watch. Any minute now...

Pain hits him like a freight train. His mirages had never meant to be used like that, he had been forced to handle them with pinpoint precision as Maxi murdered "Clemens". He fel a brief twang of sympathy for the recruit who had been her body double...

*Earlier....*

_"This will be....complicated," Prince explained, looking at Clemens warily. "My mirages have no substance, so we'll need a body for him to 'murder'. And they can't produce sound, so you'll need to be close by."

"What do you mean?" Clemens asked. She was eager for this chance to learn more about the limits of Prince's powers.

"I'll take a body of a female, about your height and weight, and sit her in your chair. Then I'll project your image over her. You should be right behind her. It'll be difficult though. I can keep you cloaked with my powers, but running so many mirages at the same time...theres no garuntee it'll work perfectly." Clemens nods sharply.

"I understand."

*During the confrontation...*

Prince keeps himself hidden, in a vantage point that allows him to see the entire room. He knows what Maxi must be seeing: A perfectly normal Clemens sitting at her desk, talking to him and drinking. But what's actually happening is far different.

The dead body of Seaman Recruit Angie Laison sits slumped in CLemen's chair, with Clemens standing right behind her, carrying out converstaion with Maxi. Prince is running the Clemens mirage, keeping Clemens cloaked, and manipulating the glass of poison. It's exauhsting, and Prince is forced to stay on regular doses of painkillers to keep it up. He has 'Clemens' faint at the right time, and keeps up the mirage as Maxi murders her. As soon as the Royal Prince leaves the room, Prince drops the illusion with a small grunt of pain. Clemens nods, satisfied.

"I must say, excellent work. He was comletely fooled." She opens a mirror and steps through it. Prince sighs, then re-apply's the illusion of Clemens over Angie's body. He hated this job._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2009)

"You lead the way," Karl tells Marcos. 

Marcos nods lazily at Karl, "Yeah uh huh," he mutters.

One of his children Firenze sticks his tongue out at Karl, "He's a big meanie!" 

Marcos pats Firenze on the head, "Now, now, don't speak about the Lt. that way," he says in a monotone and disinterested voice.

"Mimi kill the bad man!" Roma exclaims. Pointing his stubby finger at Karl. 

"Oh alright," Marcos says with a sigh. He turns towards Karl, his long straggly hair shrouding much of his face from view. "Sorry...."

Four of the children being shaking violently and their skin begins to boil. Steam rises off their tiny bodies as they start to grow in size and change color. The children yell in anguish and the remaining child, Venezia, that Marcos carries in his arms starts crying. Marcos shakes his head from side to side. "So much pain!" he cries. The first time he's expressed a hint of emotion in his voice. 

Suddenly four hulking giants loom over Karl, each one over twelve feet tall. They rip apart the corridor due to their sheer size. Roma has transformed into a purple skinned hulking figure, his arms and legs are as thick as Karl's entire body, Torino has transformed into a tall but lithe figure with gleaming copper skin and flame streaks going up and down his back, little Milano has now become a gray skinned bloated blob of a man, and finally Firenze has transformed into a red skinned devil like creature with black horns jutting out the sides of his head and a writhing red tail with a spike at the end. 

Marcos huddles behind them clutching Venezia, "They made me do it!" Marcos tells Karl. 

Roma casts aside Marcos and glares at Karl, "Bad man die!!" he roars. Raising both his giant arms in the air and smashing them over Karl. Meanwhile the other three transformed children roar and smash through the walls, splitting apart to cause nothing but absolute destruction and chaos.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2009)

_Monarch Pirates(mostly Rek and Jun) vs. Zavin_

"Great. more freaks." Zavin spat. Jun was the first to attack, sending a right hook to Zavin's nose. Zavin blocked the attack with his arms, and then had his tail do a sweeping attack on Jun. 

Jun jumped back, and went into her Baihou stance. "Baihou Stance; Red Claw!" She swiped her right and left arms over and over, sending  blades of red energy towards him.

"Doble Paso!" Zavin disappears from sight and appears next to his sword. He picks up the weapon, and then uses Doble Paso once again. The rat knight appears behind Rek, and attacks with a barrage of slashes. "RUMBA DE RAT!" He roars.

Rek turns around and raises his arms in a defensive formation."Diamond Blessing!" His clothes become diamond, shielding him from much of the blows. 

While Zavin was attacking, Jun appeared behind him, dropping her leg on him like a sledgehammer. "Zhu Qiao Stance; Bowing Phoenix!"  

Rek followed it up by kicking the dust around them, then transmuting it into phosporus. He steps out of the cloud, while Jun begins to spin. "Zhu Qiao Stance; Phoenix Spin!" The winds around Jun are set ablaze, detonating the explosive dust around them. Jun is thrown back, as is Zavin and Rek. 

"Milord!" Ruru flies in and catches Rek, while Jun lands on her feet. "Milord, let us handle this." the old butler says, but Rek does not listen.

"This piece of dirt interfered with my killing of Jun!" Rek said before getting off Ruru and charging towards Zavin.


"Doble Paso!" Zavin disappears from Rek's sight, appearing in front of Ruru this time. "RATTUS FLAMENCO!" Zavin sends a quick stab through Ruru, impaling the old man. 

"You'll regret that." Ruru grabs Zavin with two of his arms, while the other two pummels Zavin over and over again. 

The knight snarled, and lifted up Ruru while he was still impaled through his sword. "RATTUS FANDANGO!" He rips his sword out and twists himself by 90 degrees, cutting Ruru's arms. 

"Insignificant old-" A bullet goes through a hole in Zavin's armor, hitting him in the arm. He looks towards the direction of the shot, and sees Cass, Sogegan still active, being supported by Matyr.

"RATTUS SALSA! DOBLE PASO!" Zavin disappears from sight, but sparks on the ground caused by him dragging his blade betray his position. 

Jun moves in to intercept, striking Zavin with a kick. Zavin blocks the attack by sending a swipe from his sword. Jun steps back, the attack inflicting a burn on her. 

"Zhu Qiao Stance; Dance of the bloodied ravens!" As Jun ran towards Zavin, clones of her seem to appear as she moves.

"WORTHLESS! CHA CHA CHA!" Zavin sends 3 quick air razors from his blade, wiping out two after-images and hitting Jun. "CHA CHA CHA!" He fires 3 more at the remaining after-images and Jun herself.

"Baihou Stance; Jade Shift" A faint green glow covers Jun as she and her images dodged the attack. "Zhu Qiao Stance; Phoenix Spin!" Both she and her after-images surround Zavin with a spinning pillar of flame, though only one actually did any damage.

"Rgggh!" Zavin took the attack, blocking with his sword. He swings his sword hard, breaking through the flaming whirlwind and charges toward Jun.

Rek appears to their right side, and flings several bombs towards them. Underneath the smoke the young noble charges towards Zavin, thrusting a dagger hidden in his sleeves. Rek smirks, thinking he's taken out the knight.

"That was close." Zavin says behind Rek. The young noble pales, and when the smoke disappears he sees his dagger run through Jun's stomach.

"J-"  

"RUMBA DE RAT!" Zavin rapidly slashes Rek and Jun, and finishes off with a horizontal swing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2009)

The Infinite Injustice nears the scorched volcanic island known to some as Valley's fury. The island is virtually devoid of life and its only purpose is to act as a gateway for a secret underground prison located deep under the earth. 

Annie tightens her leather weapons belt around her waist and holsters her oversized twin gold revolvers to both sides of her hips. Ever the meticulous gunslinger she looks herself up and down in the full body mirror hanging on the wall of her cabin, wanting to look her best for shooting Marines in the face. Annie wears a white tanktop under which she wears a black bra, tan cargo shorts, and brown leather boots that give her two extra inches of height, thus making her an impressive five foot five, but still the shortest member of the crew. 

As the gunslinger pulls her blond hair into a ponytail and snaps her brown leather aviator goggles around her neck, Muffin, her pet Amazon Lilly Panther slinks next to her and looks at Annie with her bright amber eyes. 

*"Grow!"  *

Annie shakes her head, "No you can't come. You're still too young and it'll be dangerous where we're going," she replies. 

"Here play with Shin," and she tosses the cat a plush doll version of the crews resident swordsman. It has many scratch and gouge marks, and looks like its been through a beating. 

Muffin eagerly grabs up the doll and pounces on it. Ripping out its ear, and pulling out the stuffing from within the doll. 

"Good girl, I'll be back soon," Annie says. She straps her giant triple barreled rifle around her back and strides out the cabin which sits at the top of the central mast of the ship. Annie leans out over the walkway thta circles her cabin and narrows her eyes into the far distance, focusing her far sighted vision. What even a telescope could barely register, she can already make out with her naked vision the tiny black dot that is their destination. 

Annie climbs down a ladder towards the deck. She walks towards Alph who pilots the ship, "So what's the plan?" she asks the android. 

Suddenly Jessie bursts from below deck armed with two giant steel plated mallets strapped in a criss cross fashion to her back. The mallets are each bigger then Annie is, and she also wears steel plated gloves that wrap tightly around her fists, and steel plated boots. 

"We're gonna kick some ass and get Tatsu back! That's the plan!" she exclaims boldly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2009)

*On the Dark Justice...*

Prince struggles to his feet after hearing explosions in the hall. He runs towards the confusion, suddenly getting smacked down by something he can't see.

Prince curses, struggling to his feet and drawing his pistol with his gauntleted hand. His sword is out and is trained on a coppery, flaming demon thing standing in front of him. "Sorry bub. The entrance to Hell is thataway," He says, jerking his thumb towards Clemen's office. Suddenly a huge purple skinned Hulk blasts through the wall, obliterating it. Prince chuckles. "Or used to be, anyway." He fires a shot at the demon, who speeds by it, leaping into the air and slamming into Prince almost fatser than his eyes can follow. Prince lets out two desperate shots, but they don't even come near the demon's speeding form. Prince snarls and rolls as he sees the thing's legs twitch. Even with a head start, the beast manages to clip him and send him spinning down the hall. Prince pops up and fires a bullet, but thedemon spins around it and charges him again.

Prince slashes his sword several times in front of his body, and one connects. The demon lets out a howl of pain and launches several superfast punches at Prince. The majority of the punches land, and Prince is blasted back, slamming into a wall. "Well shit," He mutters, firing his pistol again. This one hits the demon in the arm, and as it falls to it's knees, Prince sees his chance. He leaps forward, firing his pistol directly at the demon's head.

*Click*

"Fuck." Prince swears as the demon stands again, more enraged than ever.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 18, 2009)

Clemens  VS Maxi

Clemens casts off her Marine coat, and forms two circular mirrors around the palms of her hands, and under the soles of her boots. A new melee technique she's been wanting to try out.

"Let's dance your highness." 

Maxi eyed the mirrors that formed in her palms and under the soles of her boots. He had experienced the capabilities of her mirrors first hand, and so was wise enough to test this new technique of her's first before diving in headfirst. Getting sent to her personal limbo would be far from pleasurable. 

he reached within his cloak, each hand grabbing three cross shaped throwing knives. The skilled blade user flung them towards Clemens with deadly accuracy, the first three were thrown in a pattern that prevent the target from moving sideways to dodge the set of three that would follow.

Clemens though had no intention of dodging them and instead rushed towards Maxi, she saw through his tactic and had started her counter attack. The first of the second set of knives whizzed past her head, she moved it aside just enough to prevent any harm and only a few strands of her fiery red hair were cut off.

The last two were caught by the mirrors in her hands, she did so mid run and while Maxi reached for his claymore. He was too late, the woman was close enough to take him out. First she released the knives from the mirrors in her palms, she sent them back to their original owner who was incapable of dodging them from this range and only managed to move his body enough to prevent them causing fatal damage. 

He caught one in the shoulder, the other in the opposite arm.The knives pierced the white cloak the crown prince wore but in the heat of the moment Clemens failed to notice the lack of blood, which shouldn't have been possible from that range with the knives flying at such a velocity.

But she was too busy with her finishing attack to notice this, she leaped towards him, intending to slash his throat with the mirror in her right but she was caught off guard by Maxi who reacted surprsingly fast for a man who had taken two knives that should've hampered his arm's movement.

He caught her by the arm, just long enough to halt her attack and then his free hand whipped out so smack across the face.Having let go of her arm the force of the blow sent her stumbling backwards.

Characteristically Maxi started laughing like a maniac, with a snap of his fingers the knives fell to the ground. They had penetrated the cloak but the sentient cloak prevented them from embedding themselves into his owner's flesh. Working somewhat like an reactive bullet proof vest, though this wasn't a trick one should try to do with something moving as fast as a bullet.

"Just so you know."Clemens spoke up."I let you get that shot in, seemed unfitting for a nobleman to die without laying a single finger on his opponent, but now that you have done so........"

Dozens of small mirrors formed around Maxi, closely dancing around him in an irregular pattern.Her hands and feet sank through the mirrors that had been attached to her body.

"The gloves are off."A snap to his right caught his attention, turning to face it he saw a hand retreating back trough the mirror. The snap had been done with that hand just to have him unprepared for what came next. First a foot that kicked him right between the legs, no cloak was there to protect that particular set of crown jewels and as he was stunned a fist hit him square in the jaw.

Maxi fell backwards, his stance had been far from stable. His cloak responded on it's own though, eager to protect it's owner. Tendrils formed out of the white cloak, they started reaching for mirrors and then with a firm grip they would detach and flatten over the surface of the mirrors. Preventing a limb from passing through it.

When the majority of the mirrors were sealed off, Maxi climbed back on his feet.Still a bit sour from the initial hit to his sensitive place.

"Be careful know, I'd like to be able to make a couple of princes and princesses someday."Maxi joked.

He was ready to continue again, and so unsheathed his claymore.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 18, 2009)

_On the Infinite Injustice_

Annie climbs down a ladder towards the deck. She walks towards Alph who pilots the ship, "So what's the plan?" she asks the android.

Suddenly Jessie bursts from below deck armed with two giant steel plated mallets strapped in a criss cross fashion to her back. The mallets are each bigger then Annie is, and she also wears steel plated gloves that wrap tightly around her fists, and steel plated boots.

"We're gonna kick some ass and get Tatsu back! That's the plan!" she exclaims boldly.

Alph rolled his eyes, though he was ashamed to admit."I actually do not have much of a plan, from what little information I have gained on the island I know that there is only one entry way that leads to where they are holding Tatsu."He then added."it would probably be best if we stayed together, maximize our fighting strength that way, and fight our way towards the entry what we will find there is a mystery though but I doubt it will be easy."

With Shin

He had been sleeping for hours now, he needed to heal and Mary's experimental medicine coupled with sleep was the fastest way of doing.He woke up when he felt his ear itch, he scratched it while wondering why he felt that weird sensation in his ear, he had been having these sensations lately. 

Mary noticed that he had woken up and quickly notified him off the recent development.Shin stretched and checked the state his body was in, he was no longer limping and probably at about 90-95%. It would had to do.

Shin headed down, changing out of dirt clothes and into the new pair of Samurai (With a brand name like that, how could he resist?) jeans M.J. had bought a for him a few days ago.He put on his new pair of Sea force ones, a new white LaCroc polo shirt and a New Nihon Samurai baseball cap.He had never seen the team play but he always liked the team logo.

Finally he secured all of his blades and then grabbed his aviator style sun glasses before heading up. When he reached the upper deck he quickly put his sunglasses as the sunlight was hurting his eyes.

Like always lighting a cigarette was first, and only after he moved over to the helm where Jessie, Annie and Alph had gathered. He could just make out a speck in the distance, he assumed that speck was their destination.

His first question was."What the hell are you dressing up for?"He asked Annie, he actually liked the way she looked but he couldn't go around admitting that.God how he hated that he was seemingly attracted to the whorish types, he had been trying to get over that old physical attraction but even though he kept telling himself that he couldn't stand her he still kept having that physical attraction.

"Anyways, on to the important stuff."Shin then turned to Alph."What's the G.T.A. ?"Apparently Shin believed it was Guestimate Time of Arrival.....Or something like that.

"I assume you mean E.T.A. as in Estimated Time of Arrival, it would be 18 minutes."Alph replied, he had learned Shin's stupidity.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2009)

*With Scar...*

Jackson Gamble, otherwise known as Scar, stands in the middle of the power plant in the town of Cristo.

"Flamethrower." He extends his hand and raw fire shoots from it, burning the two security guards in his way. "Lightning Slam." His left hand shoots forward and a bolt of lightning catches an approaching guard in the chest, throwing off the catwalk. He falls onto a huge generator, which electrocutes him to death. Scar peers down and nods.

"Why...why are you doing this?!" One guard shouts. His lower body is nearly completely burned off. Scar faces him indifferently. "I need to recharge."

He jumps off the catwalk and lands beside the generater, extending a hand. The guard looks down with horror etched on his face as Scar makes contact.

"YEEEEEAAAARRRGH!" Scar screams, his skeleton flashing violently. He retracts his hand, unharmed, and fires another bolt of lightning. He nods, satisfied.

"There he is! Shoot him!" A guard shouts, and several gurads fire rifles down towards Scar. The pirate rolls, dodging the majority, but one catches him in the shoulder. He narrows his eyes. 

"Fireball Scorch." A ball of flame appears in his hand, which he hurls at the guards. The scream and desperately try to get the fire off them. Scar turns away and walks out a door. "Now for fire." He fires a bolt of lightning at a dashboard and it erupts into flames. Scar carelessly steps into the flames, screaming. After about half a minute he steps away, completely unhurt. "Much better."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2009)

Marine Base-Black Porcupine

"D...damn.. it..." Joseph is tossed into a cell, dressed in a plain white outfit with seastone chains on his arms and legs. "You should be worried Lt.Commander Rodgers." The guard grins as the base comes into full view. Each cell block is built into thick roots of a massive black rose with an uncountable number of thorns in various sizes, varying from normal to massive. "Since there was trouble in impel down. Those pirate crews you've been taking down?" He grinned and Joseph could see some of the pirates trying to reach out of their cells. "They ended up in this prison instead!"

With the LTP-

Nolan Vs Vick.

"Can we just end this quick?" He smiled and rubbed his blond hair. "Really.. I don't like fights..." WHAM!!! Nolan knocks him through a wall with the back of his anchor. "No." He spoke simply. "Hey Nolan..." Anax waved standing atop a large man covered in blood and missing his head. "You win already?" Nolan blinked. "Too easy." Anax jumped off the body and fell to his knees, his entire body exploding with multiple sword wounds. Nolan just sighed and helped him up, breaking down another wall and walking off. "Oi~ How long you gonna play dead Go?" Vick asked the man. "I have no use in fighting that man." Go stood up slowly and hopped into the river to get the blood off.

"Yeah, It's not worth it." Vick stood up and popped his neck. "Guess we better leave before the others find out!" he laughed and walked off. "Those two were lucky." Go commented. "Eh? why?" Vick blinked. "We... are the only two who do not wish to be with Dracal." Go looked down at the bloody river. "The others. Are not so lucky." Vick sighed. "It's useless.. but you know, you did a number on that guy." Vick pointed at the hole in the wall. "If i did nothing and have him no challange. His warriors pride would be stained." Vick blinked. "Screw pride." 

With the Reaper Pirate crew-

The ten break into the town, Rovina transformed into her half badger state and breaking down all the buildings in her path. Grim putting everyone he could find into a nightmare, Dread cutting down those who Grim has put to sleep, With Micheal throwing carts and people through buildings and Martin using his sax to slice up the streets.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2009)

Maxi vs. Clemens....
"Be careful know, I'd like to be able to make a couple of princes and princesses someday."Maxi joked.

"Take that up with the Warden of Impel Down when they toss your traitorous ass there," she tells him with an arrogant smirk, "Maybe you can arrange for conjugal visits in the boiling pits of hell!" 

"No I think I'd prefer them at my lakeside villa," Maxi responds with a laugh as he waves his longsword in a flourish. 

Clemens extends the size of the mirrors around her palms so that they're now the size of small round shields. She charges in at Maxi looking to strike. Maxi smiles with a maniacal light, as she comes at him, "That's right come on now. Like a true warrior!" he exclaims. 

The lady Marine moves in at close range, winding up for a horizontal slash but as she runs full tilt at Maxi, suddenly she leaps forward and disappears through a mirror that forms in the air in between Maxi and herself. Maxi frowns as Clemens disappears, "Fucking puta, now you want to teleport eh?" he exclaims. 

A mirror opens above Maxi's head and Clemens flies out of it with her arms extended. Maxi eye's her and backsteps, timing her decent, swinging his Claymore around in a wide horizontal arc. He smiles, "I got you!" but just as Clemens hands close in, a mirror appears in front of her and she disappears into it, just as Maxi's slashes at where her neck should've been. 

Clemens reappears out of a mirror behind Maxi and stabs at the nape of his neck but a thick tendril of his cloak rises up and hardens, tanking the strike. Like a viper Maxi swerves around and slashes at her outstretched stabbing arm. Clemens side steps nimbly but he still manages to score a deep slash across her forearm. Clemens grits her teeth in pain and she rolls backwards as Maxi presses his assault, moving forward and slashing with broad and powerful strokes. Clemens rolls backwards right into a mirror and disappears. 

Maxi skids to halt and sighs as she vanishes, "Hmmm.....I wonder how long you can keep up this mirror business?"  he remembers that her stamina used to be terrible concerning her powers, but it seems she's improved.  

"Long enough!" Clemens voice echoes in response. Suddenly large circular mirrors appear all around Maxi's feet like a minefield in a complete circle for ten meters all around him. 

"Ever played whack a mole?" Clemens voice echoes, coming out of each mirror so he won't be able to pinpoint her, "Well this is a lot like that except you'll be the one getting whacked." 
_
*With the Unnamed Crew...*_
Annie chuckles while loading her guns, as Shin asks him about her choice of wardrobe. Somewhat glad he noticed, "I certainly didn't get dressed up for you. This is for Tatsu, he picked out this outfit for me while you away on your dumb adventure," she says with a smirk. She's actually had these clothes since before she met this crew, but she couldn't resist pushing Shin's buttons. 

When Jessie stares pointedly at Annie over her mention of Tatsu, the gunslinger shrugs, "Geez take chill pill willya."

Annie closes her eyes as she harnesses her nascent mantra. "First we have to find the entrance it'll be probably be hidden. If there are guards there I can lead us to them with my awareness," she tells Alph.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 18, 2009)

In one of the many rooms of the _Infinite Injustice_

Ray plays a standard beat on one of his basic drum sets, "So, the Dragon has been captured," he starts to make his beat a little more complex and then breaks into an all out solo, a solo so strong that it breaks the drum set. Ray sighs, "Yet another one," he gets to his feet and walks to his wardrobe.

His room is very dark, seeing how he is suited to it, he throws on his black shirt, pants, and boots. He then puts on his green jacket and pulls on his green gloves. He checks his weapon supplies and puts them on his belt one by one. He also takes his several drum pads that didn't fit in his belt and straps them criss cross around his chest and back like bullets two straps of bullets. He looks at the last few weapons that sit on his bed, shrugs and adds them into his belt. 

He slips on his mask and joins the others above deck, "So, are we going with the usual bust in and bust out, or will we be taking an intelligent approach?" he asks spinning his drum stick.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 19, 2009)

"Hmm," Fluck mused, flexing his fingers."I'm feeling good today. So it looks like Chaos' flow is with me. What should I do, then?" The marines merely looked on, trembling slightly at this new addition to the battlefield, the Agent of Chaos. They knew that they were no match, especially if an ex-Makaosu agent had submitted to him and was serving under him now. There must be some kind of special quality or power that he possessed...

Thus, with that thought in mind, it was not strange that the marines decided it would be best to go on the offensive. Their rifles had not been of much use against a master swordswoman like Larissa, but perhaps Fluck C. Zvergher would be more vulnerable to them. Unfortunately, nothing happened when they pulled on the triggers on their rifles. "The rifle's...jammed?" one marines exclaimed in surprise. Fluck grinned menacingly as he advanced towards the marines. "Step back, Larissa."

One marine drew a sword and ran at the chaosman, yelling madly. Fluck lowered his center of gravity of a moment, stepping to the right to avoid the marine, then caught his face in his hand and allowed the chaotic energy to flow into his opponent. "Entropic Touch!" Blood burst from beneath Fluck's palm even as he was withdrawing it, and Fluck could see that the man's face was apparently now slashed severely. The marine collapsed from the blow, dropping to the floor. "So the effects of the attack vary, huh? As expected of Chaos," he thought.

_"Still, there's a lot of them. It's no wonder they were able to delay Larissa. However, they have to be all bunched up in a tight spot like this. In other words, an attack that hits an area would take them out all at one go...Well, I've never done this before, but whatever, yeah?"_ Fluck closed his eyes. His skillset with his Devil Fruit was definitely divided into the chaotic and entropic aspects, but both of them seemed to be derived from the chaotic energy running within his body. What really affected the effects of his moves were how this chaotic energy was used. In other words, it may well be possible, if the application of the chaotic energy were to be manipulated, to transform certain skills from entropic to chaotic, and vice versa. 

The chaosman opened his eyes, summoning the chaotic energy from within him. "Chaos Control - Entropic Version: Entrospyhere!" The ground cracked as a burst of entropic force flooded out the bottleneck created by the marines and each and every one of them fell to the floor, suffering either from a minor explosion or serious wounds appearing out of thin air. Fluck wiped his forehead with the back of his hand, walking quickly towards the room that was formerly being guarded by the marines. "Let's get going, then."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 19, 2009)

*With the Unnamed Crew*
Upon hearing the message of Tatsu's capture, Anglora also went to change into what she would call "battle clothing". Anglora slipped on a white, see through type of dress that was very thin and allowed agile movement. She put on arm bracelets and slipped on her high heels with the blades on them. She sharpened her nails with her sparks a bit. Anglora walked out of her cabin with an aroma of perfume following her. She dressed for battle, but also with elegance. (Her clothing looks like this 

Anglora made her way to the deck where the rest of the crew were conveyed. "In all of my time in the marines as a captain, I've never heard of a prison even remotely near this island." Anglora said as she starred at the approaching island known as Valley's Fury. "Though I wouldn't put it past the Government to create such a wicked place. I just hope we're not too late to save Dragon-san." 

*Saigohi*
The giant black castle that is Saigohi is plagued by the wretched screams of prisoners being executed and tortured. The creepy guards that lurk the halls of the prison wear dark cloaks with hoods, hiding their face in shadows. They wield scythes that are lined with seastone to handle any potential devil fruit user. Prison cells are almost in complete darkness as prisoners await their impending doom.

From the shadowy corners of Tatsu Brimtale's cell, a pair of gray eyes illuminated the dark cell. Tatsu stirred and finally got up off of the ground after receiving some type of shot from the scientist of Saigohi. The eyes placed their glare upon Tatsu.

"I wasn't expecting to see one of the Unnamed brats here." Darver said as his face came into focus.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 19, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

Annie chuckles while loading her guns, as Shin asks him about her choice of wardrobe. Somewhat glad he noticed, "I certainly didn't get dressed up for you. This is for Tatsu, he picked out this outfit for me while you away on your dumb adventure," she says with a smirk. She's actually had these clothes since before she met this crew, but she couldn't resist pushing Shin's buttons.

Needless to say this remark wasn't appreciated by Shin, as he was giving her the evil eye his attention was eventually caught by Jessie.Who too was giving Annie the evil eye."You know."He whispered to Jessie."I heard that poor Tatsu got defiled by the lecherous with known as Annie." Shin might never actually hit Annie but he wasn't above letting Jessie do it for him.

Annie closes her eyes as she harnesses her nascent mantra. "First we have to find the entrance it'll be probably be hidden. If there are guards there I can lead us to them with my awareness," she tells Alph.

"I believe that approach has the highest probability of success."Alph replied.

"So, are we going with the usual bust in and bust out, or will we be taking an intelligent approach?" he asks spinning his drum stick.

"We should attempt to gain as much information as possible but beyond that there is little other we can do then, just busting in and out like you said, I doubt we will be able to sneak in unnoticed somehow."Then next Anglora joined them.

"In all of my time in the marines as a captain, I've never heard of a prison even remotely near this island." Anglora said as she starred at the approaching island known as Valley's Fury. "Though I wouldn't put it past the Government to create such a wicked place. I just hope we're not too late to save Dragon-san." 

With the crew complete and with the ship now near enough to the island to dock, they prepared to leave the ship. The majority of the crew would go in to save Tatsu, with one of their strongest members missing they could use all the help they could get.

Among those that stayed behind where Mary and Alph's pet zoan Escar. The doctor would be needed to treat the wounded crew men when they got back and with her lack of fighting skills she would probably just get injured herself by putting herself in such a dangerous situation. Escar like always was the last defense on board, in case the ship would get boarded by enemies.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2009)

The Unnamed Crew make landfall on the scorched Volcanic island known as "Valley's Fury." Huge Volcano's dot the landscape, some of them still active and spewing hot ash into the sky. 

"MJ forgot to give me a last minute checkup," Marcks immediately states as he eyes the volcanic wasteland before him. He spins around on his heels and walks back casually to the ship. 

"Get back here!" Annie yells at him, grabbing him by the back of the collar and reeling him in. 

"But MJ's calling for me, can't you hear her!" Marcks exclaims. MJ is currently in her lab, prepping some medicine and already gave Marcks a checkup. "Oh my god I'm having a heart attack....Oda save me!" 

The crew ignores him sets out into the wasteland, keeping their guard up. Alph analyzes the composition of the volcano's with his enhanced vision, "This place is a hotbed of volcanic activity. Most of these volcano's are ready to burst." 

Annie closes her eyes listening for the sounds of other living things on the island. Even though the place is devoid of wildlife, there must be guards somewhere. At first she finds nothing, but then she picks up on several faint echoes grouped together. 

"There!" Annie opens her eyes and points at a very large, and spiraling shaped volcano that stands somewhat apart from the others. "I can hear people inside of it..." 

Alph looks at the volcano, scanning it with his vision, "You are right. The ambient temperature of that volcano is far less then the other's around it, in fact it is quite below average for a volcano of that type." 

Shin shakes his head, "I don't know what any of that meant but if that's the place then let's move!" 

They make their way towards the giant volcano in a tight defensive formation. They miss the small visual den den mushi that observes them from rocky wall. In a control room with dozens of monitors hooked up a Marine eyes their progress. 

"We have intruders. They've tripped the proximity alarms and are closing in on the entrance!" he announces, pressing a red button.

"They won't make it to the door," another Marine chuckles. 

Meanwhile the Unnamed crew pass by a field of bleached skeletons, and bones, scattered about the ground, that leads to the entrance. Many of them have been crushed, while others are littered with holes, probably from gunfire. 

"I'M REALLY HAVING A HEART ATTACK GUYS!!!" Marcks exclaims as he looks at the skeletons. 

Suddenly the ground around them shakes. "Is it an eruption!?" Jessie wonders aloud. 

Alph shakes his head, "No..." 

Dozens of automated gatling gun turrets rise up out of the ground in front of them, and out of the rolling hills around them, manned by the Marines deep in the control center. Each gun turret has a small visual den den mushi ontop. 

"This is the fun part," the Marine at the monitors states, as he operates a joystick like mechanism and starts firing at the Pirates. 

The gun turrets spit out bullets at the Unnamed crew rapid fire, smoking red hot as they shoot at such an intense speed. Annie quickdraws her gold revolvers and fires back at the gun platforms to her right side. Firing in a wide spread and deflecting as many bullets as she can. 

*"Killshot Round!"* she exclaims, switching to high intensity ammunition. Multiple fireballs shoot out of her revolvers, exploding the gun turrets in front of her. Marcks for his part uses Annie as a human shield...literally. Hovering behind her back and sniping over her shoulder any gun turrets that she misses. 

"Will you quit that!" she yells at him. 

Meanwhile Jessie unfurls both her gigantic steel plated mallets. They each weigh hundreds of pounds but she wields them both one handed as if they are as light as a feather. Jessie crisscrosses both the mallets in front of her body, deflecting the bullets that come at her. 

She speeds towards a small group of turrets over a hill, moving in a zig zag pattern. 

"Shit she's fast!" one of the Marine's in the control room mutters, as he operates the joystick, trying to keep up with her on the monitor.  

Jessie leaps into the air over the gun turrets and lands over them, smashing them with her steel mallets, *"MEGATON SMASH!"*  The shockwave that radiates outwards from the impact almost caves in the hill that Jessie crouches on.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 19, 2009)

Clemens VS Maxi continued

Now with Maxi fully surrounded the "whack a mole" portion of the show began.A series of punches and kicks were initiated.They came in an irregular pattern and so fast that Maxi had little chance of defending himself, let alone land a counter.His big and heavy sword was useless in a confined space like this ad the damage of the consecutive hits were adding up.

Maxi was going to have to get serious, and quickly.He stabbed his blade into the deck, then pulled the cloak's hood over his head and positioned the decorated mask over his face. He then stretched out his arms and shouted."Tosigo Soltar!"The cloak started to morph and coat Maxi's entire body, it generated the maximum of mass it could but while it usually did so to create large forms such as tendrils of blades it now packed Maxi's body and compressed as much as possible.

When the technique had been completed Maxi had become a large white hulking figure, packed with what resembled muscles and pretty much functioned in a similar manner and the only part of his skin still revealed was his the lower half of his face.It left his nose and mouth open, allowing him to breath.

Maxi had large claws in this beast like form and a dense layer of protection, laughing loudly he started smashing away at the mirrors, believing himself safe from the pesky attacks that kept coming from every angle.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 19, 2009)

-With Troll-
He got on the den den mushi again. He really needed some help. In his desperation, he tried McCoy.
McCoy, this is Troll, you need to help me!
*Click*
Damn it! Troll left his office and went to the helm to make sure Chao was steering toward Isle of youth. The only place they stood a chance was if they were on an island. Chao was doing it fortunately. Troll then climbed the mast and used his telescope to try and find a ship. It didn't work. The birds got right in front of it. He realized the vane and climbed down. He decided to try Lillian one last time.
Hello? Colt. Even better.
Hey Cult! Look, I need you to go to the helm of your ship and steer toward Isle of Youth.
Why?
Because I'm a higher rank then you and-
No you're not. You're a Lt. Commander, just like me.
Do it please.
Hello? Troll? If you try this line one more time I'm going to fire you.
No, wait! Don't hang up!
Are you under attack? Or are the birds still flying over your ship?
Not yet, but I'm telling you, something's going to happen,
A fodder entered Troll's office to report some news,
"Sir! We're almost at Isle of Youth! We'll be landing in about 5 minutes. However, we have also spotted a SPA vessel! What are your orders sir?"
Did you catch that, Lillian?
*sigh* Yes. I'll be on my way. We're about 10 minutes away. I had someone check just so I wouldn't feel guilty if your crew dies because we weren't there.
Great!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 19, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

With the various gun platforms popping out of the ground and attacking them the crew got the work, Shin covered as many as he could. Giving them the time to launch their own attacks. As Shin unsheathed and started deflecting gunfire, Alph was among those that made use of the time Shin bought them and launched himself in the air.By then the guns locked on him where unable to keep up with him anymore and both his fists shot out and grabbed firm hold of a platform each.With brute force they were ripped out of the ground, deactivating them as they were disconnected from the defense system.

Shin then started taking out gun platforms himself, he rushed to the one nearest to him and leaped towards it.All the while slashing away in order to deflect gunfire away, then when close enough close enough he quickly memorized the design and unleashed three "Squall!"Attacks, it cut trough the barrels and the third destroyed the visual Den Den Mushi that was attached to it.

Now knowing the weapon platform's design, he glanced around for the first platform he could find and launched a series of long range attacks that would take out the platform in the same manner he did with the first."White Squall!"Three consecutive long range slashes destroyed a second gun platform.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 19, 2009)

*Valley's Fury*
The gun platforms erupted from the ground attempting to spray the entire Unnamed Crew down in one fell swoop. Sparks began to erupt from Anglora's nails as they grew in size a bit. They were glowing red with sparks. Anglora swung her nails at the gun platforms, igniting the very air with her red hot nails and sending an exploding air slash at various platforms.

*"Soaring hibana slash!"* Anglora bellowed as she destroyed numerous platforms. A platform immediately rose from the ground behind Anglora and opened fire. Anglora did a high back flip above the platform just narrowly avoiding the bullets. She displayed her expert agility coming from being an Ex-Makaosu elite agent. *"Hibana no lance!"* She exclaimed as the blades on her heels grew to a sword length and pierced the gun platform.

Anglora landed on the ground awaiting any other gun platform that dared to try her. "We must be getting closer. Security is beginning to tighten up." Anglora said. "If only I was back to full power I could be more of use. That tyrannical phase I went into back at Naibunes has handicapped me greatly."  She continued as she destroyed another platform.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 19, 2009)

-With Troll-
He and his crew landed on Isle of Youth and they took the few minutes of time they had to prepare. The birds were still flying over them. Ryan had made it pretty obvious actually. But that didn't matter. Troll transformed into his hybrid point. Chao did a few warm-up exercises. Mickey made a couple of adjustments to his hook.
The three of them waited on the shore of the Isle of Youth. The fodder waited on the ship, out of the way. At best they would get in the way. A spec could be seen in the distance, over the ship. None of the three could see what it was. As the seconds passed, the spec grew bigger and bigger. When it got close enough, Mickey could see what it was. Ryan Prince riding his favorite, most fierce bird.
The bird flew over the three of them then Ryan jumped down. He used geppou to direct his fall strait down toward Troll.
Talon Swoop! Ryan yelled. It was an attack that involved him swooping down, piercing his opponent with his stell talons he made, then going back up with geppou. It didn't work.
Who the hell do you think you're fighting!? Troll said, as he grabbed Ryan in the neck, mid-attack.
Troll slammed him down onto the sand. Chao held his halberd near his head.
Call off your friend. Ryan stayed silent, Look, I know how it works. You're with one other person, weaker then you. Call that person off, Ryan chuckled. Troll had no idea about the shitstorm coming to him, Look, I thought you would be much, much stronger, so I called in backup. But seeing you're such a weakling, when they get here, your partner is just going to be destroyed.
Ryan then said something in bird language. All 50 birds came down and caused quite a confusion. Troll kept it together long enough to inflict damage though. He let go of his choke hold then immediately stomped his jaw, stopping him from communicating with is birds.
Hey uhhh, Troll. ...The ship has landed.
Chuck Osbourn and Jerry Black came out. THat's when things got real.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2009)

with the MMP-

They stand over the bodies of many square men as well as the leader, Bazooka Joe. "I..didn't even use my mask..." Jason sweatdropped. "Aye... they were bein a bit too weak." Rex sighed. "So..what are we going to do for four more days?" Kayne asked. "I don't know..." Jason facepalmed. With that, they tried to occupy themselves for the next four days, but it was incredible difficult.. "FINALLY!!!" Jason cries as the Logpose moved onto the next island. "NICK/DAVID! REX! KAYNE!!!" he runs into their rooms. "LET'S GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!!!" 

they all cheer and follow him. "WAIT!! OUR SAVIORS!!" the round people follow them out of the inn. *"GET AWAY FROM US!!!"* the MMP Shout, quickly hopping onto the boat and sailing off the island as quick as possible. 

With the LTP-

Nolan and Anax walked through a few rooms, eventually meeting up with Shame, Saito, Zen and Shou. "Alright, that's almost-" BOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!! A massive explosion erupts from down the hall. "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?" They run down to see four rooms blown apart and three girls laying on the ground covered in burns and blood. "W..what happened here...?" Zen said almost crapping himself. "l...long... story...." Kama was laying on the ground, his body too was covered in blood and burns. 

A few moments earlier-

"I'm tired of playing this game." He looked over to Eve. "I need you to gather them together, i've got a plan." Eve just scoffed. "It better be good." Kama grinned. "It's gonna be real good. Eve sighs and rushes off towards Ska Sla and Sea. "Don't think you can defeat us." They all shout. "Trial of friendship!" Eve's spear breaks apart and she begins to spin it around and slash until the three gathered together. 

"Just a bit more eve." Kama shouts, Sea throws a punch, Eve ducks and slashes at Ska but Sla blocks. Eve sweeps Sea's leg out from under her and stabs towards Ska, only to have Sla block again. "I got it Eve! duck!" Kama charges forward. "What do you mea.." Eve turns and ducks as a chain flies over her head, wrapping all three women and Kama up together. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?"

The three shout. "KamaKaze!" he shouts, small orbs covering the chain begin to glow. "W..what did you do!?" They shout again. "Covered my chain in bombs!" Kama smiled as the explosion rips through the room and sends them flying. Eve had used a chunk of rock she cut up as a means of blocking the blast from hitting her. 

Present-

"We just need james now correct?" Kama coughs. "Y..yeah i think so..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2009)

_Candor Island_

Rek is still conscious, but the attack Zavin used caused a grievous wound. He quickly pulled out the dagger he used to stab Jun, and held her unconscious body in his arms.

"Jun...Jun...Jun..." 

"Humph. First you're saying you want to kill her, know you're crying like a little wuss that you did." Zavin walked towards Rek, holding his sword in one hand. They've caused him much trouble, and now he was going to get payback.

He lifted his sword over Rek, but the young noble was unresposive. Even better, Zavin thought. He wouldn't have to do to much effort to finish him off. "RUMBA DE-" 

"Core Ripper!" A bloodied hand hit the unarmored portion of Zavin's face. The rat knight barely notices Ruru's attack. 

"Still alive old man?" Zavin punched Ruru in the gut. "Cha!" He followed it with a single air razor, but with Ruru's injuries they were enough to hurl him away.

"Now then..." He turned back to Rek, and was about to strike him down when a barrage of bullets and bombs distracted him yet again. "Now what?" 


"Keep firing!" Matyr said. He was surrounded by the remaining crewmen, as well as Cass. He was too tired to lift his hapsburg up, and had to settle for a pistol.

"We have to keep him off Rek and Jun!" Cass added. Her sogegan was inactive, but that didn't stop her from attacking.

"CHA CHA CHA!" 3 air razors struck Cass and the others, taking them down the same way Ruru was. "So many interruptions. Now where were we?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 19, 2009)

*Bellvue Island, Marine facility
*
Fire closed her eyes and readied her knives and took in the surroundings with her remaining senses. Ralph watched her with his surprised look, 

"You really think you can fight me with your eyes closed?"

Fire didn't answer she ran at him and attacked him he spun the mealic discs at her she dodged and narrowly missed as she sliced his shoulder and hot his neck.

"People like you that aren't accustomed to moving silenly make so much noise" Fire said

Ralph held his breath and moved his foot toward her

"You think if you hold your breath I won't know where you are?" She said pointing at him with the point of one of her knives
"WoW i'm out of my class" Ralph said
"I guess there is nothing I can do, looks like this is the end for me here" 
"You can open your eyes"
"You can also stop moving"

Fire opened her eyes and dropped her hands to her sides and stared at him with a glazed look

"Drop those knives" Ralph said with a smile

Fire released her knives and the clattered to the ground.

"You thought the only way I could hypnotize you was with the coins"
"Silly child there are many ways"
"The sound of my voice works works better when there aren't any visual distractions" he said with a chuckle

He began to spin the golden coins on his fingers and began to walk toward her. Blood freezing growls and snarls came from behind him. He didn't even notice the wolves had moved and were now behind him. The both of them growled at him with their long teeth bared their lips curled back. He started to began to hypnotize them when Stom barked loudly and startled him

"Now now guys" Ralph said holding his hands up in front of him
"She told you not to interfere"
"Right?"

Fire nodded vacantly still staring ahead, Cloud barked and Storm barked as if in reply and they began to circle Ralph. He was sweating bullets, he was no warrior. He was a doctor trained in hypnosis he didn't know what to do next, because he was too scared to do anything. The both wolves easily were almost as tall as him and they were huge muscular beasts. Storm was the first to move, he lunged forward but before Ralph could react Cloud's teeth sank into his hamstring, he'd taken his eyes off her for only a second. Ralph screamed out as Storm ripped into his throat. His scream was cut off when Storm crushed his windpipe he dropped to the ground but the wolves were too much for him Storm shook his head and ripped his head cleanly off and splattered blood all over the room. He dropped the severed head to the ground and walked over to Cloud and she started licking blood off his face. They both turned to look at Fire but she still stood there in the trance. The both let loose a blood curdling howl which coudl be heard throughout the facility. Fire snapped out of it and looked around the room when she saw the gruesome scene she shook her head and bent down to pick up her knives. She sheath them and turned to the wolves

"I want to say thanks, if you weren't here i'd probably be dead or worse" she said

They barked in unison

"I'm sorry, you guys haven't gotten to hunt or anything in a long time"
"I promise we will get to soon"
"OK?"

They both barked and yipped happily, Fire searcned teh dead body and found a huge ring of keys

"Lets look for the others" she said as she stepped over the body toward a huge iron door.

Elsewhere in the Facility

Dreyri sliced the man again and he screamed in pain suddenly there was a loud howl and Dreyri stopped leaving Moongarm in contact with the man's skin.

"_Shut the fuck up_" Dreyri said angrily as he slapped the man with his gauntleted hand.
"_That's not good_" 
"_Fire may need help_" Dreyri said
"_OK we had some fun_" 
"_I hope you learnt something about pain_" Dreyri said

He sheathed Moongarm and walked out the room into a larger hall

"_Now to find her_" Dreyri said turning right and walking down the hall ready for anything

Elsewhere in the facility

Simo looked around the room his guns ready for anything

"Lillian or what ever your name is" Simo said looking around the room
"It's Doctor Jones to you my dear" the voice said again 

Simo felt in the room with his mantra abut he felt nothing, something began to materialize he couldn't feel anylife from it so he ignored it

"What are you doing?" 
"If you want to fight come out and fight" he said trying to keep his calm
"I don't want to fight with you" she said
"I just want to find out more about you" 

Another person materialized behind him he spun to face it guns ready. He felt nothing from that too he shot each of the figures and they exploded into black smoke with disappeared after a few seconds. There was a loud howl Simo's blood ran cold, Fire and the wolves materialized in the corner of the room.

"What are you doing here?" Simo asked 
"What was that howl?" 

Fire walked toward him and he put a bullet between her eyes and then another two in the wolves

"You have to do better than that"
"I don't know exactly what you're doing" 
"I'm getting bored though"

He sheathed one gunblade and then emptied the empty shells onto the floor and dipped in his pocket and pulled out exploding rounds and put them into the chamber slowly

"What are you doing?" the voice said

He pulled his other gunblade free and aimed at where he felt someone behind a wall and fired

"You won't get me with something like that"
"I just wanted to confirm it was actually you behind that wall" Simo said with a smile and aimed the other gun at the wall
"It won't work" the voice said
"A person that tries the same thing and expects a different result the second time is a fool"
"Well I don't expect the same result this time" Simo said as he took a few steps back and braced himself against the wall and pulled the trigger

*BAAAABBBOOOOOOOMMMM*

Debris flew everywhere and the wall was totally gone along with other parts of the wall. It tool all of Simo's skill to dodge the flying debris. A head poked around the broken wall eyes wide

"_What the fuck_"
"_Suppose I was walking past that wall a few seconds earlier_" Dreyri said angrily
"I didn't know you were there, that's where the crazy bitch that was messing with me was" Simo lied, 

He know Dreyri was walking down the corridor, He just didn't expect the explosion to be so big. It was bigger than the one he had used the first time. Simo walked over and lifted a piece of rubble off a man in a jacket

"It's a man" Simo said in amazement
"Sure sounded like a woman" 
"_FUCK THAT_" Dreyri screamed
"_YOU ALMOST BLEW ME UP_"
"I said I was sorry jeez" Simo said sheathing his gun
"Lets go look for the other's" Simo said
"I can sense Fire she's closest"
"I'm going to kill you later" Dreyri said
"You are some kinda freak, that explosion wouldn't have even tickled you"
"Blame Wesley he gave those things to me" Simo said as he looked at Dreyri's angry face and shrugged

The two walked down the corridor toward where Simo felt Fire.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 19, 2009)

*Bellvue Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc's heart pounded frantically in his chest and he immediately moved his sword away from Tetra. Marc looked at Renita who was fuming in her chair and then to Gillian who had her eyes widened in shock. Tetra was still cowering on the floor from the mental fear she was experiencing. "Tetra snap the fuck out of it" Marc said quickly. "Tetra stand up" Renita snapped, Tetra quickly got to her feet. "Kill him" Renita said snapping her fingers.

Tetra rushed forward and her blade clashed against Marc's katana violently. Such a thunderous blow would have left another blade useless but the brother blades Marc and Tetra were wielding did not so much as give a millimeter. "Tetra what the fuck do you think you are doing?" Marc said jumping backwards. "She can't hear you" Renita snapped in frustration, "you might be able to break my hold but she can't."

"Shut the fuck up" Marc roared at Renita as he blocked another blow from Tetra and leapt back again. She is fast! Marc thought as he barely brought the katana up in time. I need to work on my speed Marc thought as he jumped back again. He was clearly stronger but he wouldn't hurt Tetra, he couldn't. However when Marc jumped back he felt his back hit the wall. 

Marc rolled to the side as Tetra drove her sword into the wall he had just been leaning against. Renita chuckled as Marc continued to run around choosing to dodge rather than fight. "You can't run forever Black Sword-chan" Renita giggled as Marc redirected another blow from Tetra. "I need to snap her out of it somehow" Marc said through gritted teeth as Tetra opened a shallow wound on his shoulder.

Marc's blood dripped slowly to the floor from his shoulder wound as he looked at Tetra's blank face. "I need something that will fucking get through" Marc said wracking his brains. Tetra disappeared and reappeared in Marc's blind spot. Marc narrowly ducked the blow some his hairs getting clipped in the process. He spun to face Tetra but she quickly tripped him. As he fell to the floor he saw her blade racing for his skull. "I LOVE YOU" Marc said his voice echoing around the room.

"L-love....." Tetra said her eyes fluttering. "Snap out of it!" Marc shouted from his position on the floor. Tetra's eyes blinked rapidly as she struggled against Renita's control. "This is impossible" Renita shrieked her voice echoing around the room. "Do you really?" Tetra asked throwing off Renita's grip. "Yeah as a Nakama" Marc said knocking Tetra's blade away from him.

Tetra folded her arms and pouted in disappointment. "Look at the fucking situation we are in and look at what you are worried about" Marc said in annoyance. "Who did that to you?" Tetra asked indicating to Marc's shoulder wound. Marc remained silent and suddenly Tetra realized what she had done. Her eyes filled with tears and she hung her head in shame. "Do not do that in front of me" Marc said, "it is I who should be ashamed for not being strong enough for everyone."

Marc and Tetra turned to face the two women. The look of shock on Gillian's face was indescribable. However Renita was downright and throughly annoyed that not one but two people had broken her power. Renita pulled open a desk draw furiously and it landed with a loud clatter on the floor, as it was pulled out of the desk and landed on the floor. Renita rooted around in it and pulled out three metal rods and connected them forming a staff. Meanwhile Gillian had pulled out dual tanto's from Oda knows where.

"Don't even fucking play with me" Marc said in annoyance. "You have no hope against the both of us" Marc continued, "you manipulate and control people to fight for you, you can't do it yourself." "You are right, but look at the state the two of you are in" Renita said with a coy smile. "Anyone could take you in this situation."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bellvue Island, Marine Facility
*
Smirnov blinked and looked around he woke up on the Black Sword. He swung his legs off the bed and stood up. He walked over to his gourd and took a long drink. He put his scarf and coat on and walked out of his room and headed strait for the deck. He got there to see what was pretty much the norm, everyone was training he didn't really train like the others. He'd figured out a way with his power and turning it on and off to maximize his training. All of a sudden 

"Marine flag ship spotted" Simo called down
"It's headed right for us" he said 

Everyone stopped what they were doing, Smirnov took his looking glass out his pocket and focused on the ship a chill went through his spine and he froze still for a few seconds

"Lets get ready to wreck that shit" Marc said
"We aren't running for those fuckers"
"Smirnov turn us to face them"
"Simo ready the long range weapons" 
"*Wait Marc*" Smirnov said
"What?"
"*That crest on the flag ship is my family's crest*"
"*We have to run*" Smirnov said
"You don't want to hurt your family?" Fire asked
"*I don't them to hurt YOU*" Smirnov said
"*My dad is a monster, and my mom is very strong*"
"*They are both Rear Admirals*"
"*I'm sure they could have been promoted by now, my mother once told me Ao Kiji asked them to stay at that rank and crush what ever weakling pirates crews they meet on the grand line*"
"*My dad told me a story about when he and my mom fought White Beard they almost got him but he was too strong for them.*"
"*That's when I was a little boy, they are worlds stronger now*"
"So if they are so strong why aren't they in marine hq for the war then?" Fire asked
"Because they are looking for people like use to crush, they have full faith in the Admirals to handle that situation"
"Pieter dear heart it's been so long" came a sweet voice

Smirnov turned to face a tall woman in a marine uniform. She had long black hair and she was beautiful, her eyes were gray like rainy clouds.

"Your father is getting ready for the attack"

She looked around the deck

"So this is your crew" she said with a smile
"They look like a nice bunch"
"You have been giving a lot of trouble" she said looking at Marc 
"It's your father's fault my son turned into a pirate" she said her eyes focused on Marc

There was no malice in her voice at all. Suddenly there was a loud noise and a huge man appeared on the deck, the marine boat was much closer now. 

"What the fuck" Marc said
"How the fuck did you get here?"
"I jumped" he said simply with a cold look on his face
"Since you are friends of my son, we won't kill you here"
"We will allow you to go to trial and then it's Impel Down for you"
"Pieter on the other hand, you vere already sentenced to hang"
"We vill carry out that right here today" Davidov said coldly

Smirnov took his bracelets off and dropped them in his pocket, Fire pulled her daggers free and Dreyri began to unsheath his sword. Jasmine raised her hands and a bolt of lighting flew out of each hand and passed right through Fire and Dreyri's chest, they fell to the deck.

"Come on now" Jasmine said shaking her head

Davidov disappeared and knocked Tetra to the deck with a punch and she was out cold. Smirnov roared and charged his father and threw a punch and Davidov grabbed in a hand easily. Smirnov looked at his hand and it wasn't stone. Davidov hit him in his face and he flew through the air and crashed into the deck. Smirnov was jarred and looked around the room to notice there was Geenie laying back on the wall her face busted open. He looked around the room, the last thing he had remembered was that he walked through the door.

"*That vas weird*" Smirnov said
"*I don't remember hitting her*" 

He looked down at his hand and it was covered in blood

"*Seems like I did*" Smirnov said

He walked over to a door behind her and walked out into a hall

"SMIRNOVVV" he heard Fire's voice say
"The wovles smelt you or that alcohol in your gourd to be exact" she said and she jumped up and sat on his shoulder

Just them Simo and Dreyri rounded the corner arguing with each other. They looked up and Simo was surprised to see Smirnov.

"I didn't feel you here, only Fire"
"*It must be the power*" Smirnov said
"_Lets go look for the others and get out of here_" Dreyri said
"_This place is weird as hell_"
"For once I agree with you" Fire said from Smirnov's shoulder
"I'm tired" Simo said massaging his temples
"Strom and Cloud will find them" Fire said hopping off Smirnov shoulder
"Lets go" she said beckoning the rest as Cloud and Storm lead the way


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bellvue Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Renita hopped over her desk and charged at Marc, she raised her staff and brought it down hard. Marc raised his katana and blocked the blow without too much effort, but Renita quickly retracted it and swung it again. Marc's tired and injured body couldn't keep up and the blow caught him in his stomach. He grunted in pain and staggered backwards as Renita came charging again. 

Meanwhile Tetra brought down her blade hard forcing Gillian to defend with both of her blades. "Please back off" Gillian said in a soothing voice. Tetra felt her body back off by itself and she fought against it swinging her blade at Gillian again. Gillian couldn't react in time and she quickly ordered Tetra to stop with her power. However Tetra fought against it and slowed instead of stopped. The brief pause allowed Gillian to jump back from Tetra's blade.

Renita brought her staff down again hard and Marc fell to his knees from the blow. "Is this all you have left?" Renita taunted, "you the man who is said to have no mercy for marines?" Renita looked down her nose at Marc, he was tired and wounded and the fact she could hold her own did not help the situation at all. Renita brought her staff down again and Marc rolled to the left avoiding the blow. Renita followed up with another downward strike but Marc caught her staff in his free hand. 

Gillian swung her blades and opened two shallow criss cross wounds on Tetra's stomach. Tetra swung her blade back in retaliation but once again Gillian's fruit slowed Tetra up allowing Gillian to retreat. I need to stop her from using her power! Tetra thought to herself in frustration, but how? Suddenly a smile crossed Tetra's face, Gillian saw it and open her mouth to speak. "Rociada" Tetra said bursting forward, before Gillian could get the first word out Tetra sunk her fist into Gillian's mouth.

Marc pulled himself to his feet using Renita's staff as support and swung his katana. His katana cleaved cleanly through the metal staff and Renita staggered backwards as Marc's pressure on it disappeared. Marc chucked the piece of the staff at Renita and she swung her side deflecting the projectile. "Bad idea" Marc said blitzing forward drawing his wakizashi in his left hand tossing his tanto into his mouth as he did so. 

Gillian's words were muffled as Tetra socked her in the face. She tumbled backwards her mouth bleeding and already beginning to swell from the blow. Gillian got to her feet massaging her face as she did so. "Its over" Tetra said leaning forward. 

"Get fucked" Marc said striking with all three swords at once. "Rociada" Tetra said reappearing behind Gillian. Two deep gouges opened on Renita's chest and her jugular was split by the third blow. Blood rushed down her neck and she looked at Marc in surprise. The impact of Tetra quickly thrusting her blade into Gillian's heart and withdrawing it smacked Gillian like a ton of bricks. Both women toppled over spewing blood from their wounds.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2009)

_Clemens vs Maxi..._
Clemens launches an attack at Maxi from behind him as he goes on a rampage. Her hand flies out of a mirror just behind his leg, stabbing at his left hamstring with a dagger.

*CLANG!*

"Shit." To her horror, Maxi's cloak deflects her dagger, barely leaving a scratch. 

"I found the Mole!" Maxi exclaims with a laugh, sidespinning in the air and slashing at her arm with his claws. Clemens retracts her hand just as his claws smash into her. Normally her mirrors are almost impossible to shatter straight up but the more mirrors she has out on the field at the same time the more it weakens their composition. 

All the remaining mirrors around Maxi disappear and Clemens reappears in front of Maxi. This time wielding two dual six shot pistols. "Let's see if you're bulletproof!" she exclaims, firing at him until her guns empty, smoking at the barrels. A skinny rectangular mirror appears in front of the hail of bullets, absorbing them. Clemens tosses away her pistols and clasps both her hands together, her eyes glowing brightly, and suddenly the mirror breaks apart into dozens of tinier bullet sized mirrors. Clemens unclasps her hands causing the mirrors to fly around Maxi from all angles. 

"BANG!" Clemens says with a laugh. Bullets fly out of each mirror, hitting Maxi at point blank range. Maxi body shudders slightly as the bullets enter his massive cloaked body. Clemens waits expectantly for blood to start gushing out of Maxi's mouth, but all that forms on his mouth is a grin. 

He laughs and then flexes his body, suddenly every single bullet that hit his cloak worms out of the cloak's dense skin, and drops to the floor. Clemens eyes widen with shock at this unexpected feat. 

"This is my absolute defense!" Maxi cries, charging at her like a bull elephant but with the speed of a gazelle. He knees Clemens in the gut lifting her into the air from the force of the blow and then he backhands the lady Marine away, flinging her through the ship's railing like a bullet and Clemens tumbles overboard.  

As she falls to the water Clemens regains her awareness and reflexively grabs outwards for something, anything to clutch. She manages to grip the edge of a window scratching her nails into the wooden frame and holding on for dear life. "Fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, me," she mutters, her feet dangling in the air. 

Maxi's face appears over the railing high above, "Taking a breather?" he asks her. Clemens looks up at him and flashes him a middle finger with her free hand. As she prepares to from a mirror to melt back into, she suddenly notices that she's hanging off the edge of a cannon port hole. A lightbulb quickly goes off in Clemens head, she smirks and forms a mirror on the wall, melting into it and out into the weapons deck. 

Maxi sighs as she melts away, not in the mood for a chase. Meanwhile Clemens strides towards an idle cannon and snaps at a sleeping cannoneer. "You how can you sleep at a time like this, there's a mutiny going on!" The marine jumps up and nods, "Yes Maam!" 

"I want you to load that cannon and fire it in one minute, understood?" she asks. The marine gives her a puzzled look, "Fire it where?" he asks. "AT MY ASS!" she responds in annoyance, "JUST FIRE THE GODDAMN THING IN ONE MINUTE!!!" she yells at him and disappears into another mirror. 

A second later she appears in front of Maxi, panting heavily from the extended use of her powers. Gotta stretch for time she thinks. "So you're bulletproof, knifeproof, and even Clemens proof..." she tells him. He's one of the few men on the ship who's resisted her advances in the past.

"Then what is your weakness?" she asks him. 

Maxi chuckles at her obvious ploy, "I don't know what you're planning you tricky little snake, but it won't work." He extends the claws on his hands and rushes at her with twice the speed then before. Clemens forms a large circular mirror around her right forearm like a makeshift shield, and blocks his claw slashes. With the mirror that she already has planned, its all she can spare at the moment. He presses his assault, driving her backwards with his superior strength, Clemens blocking furiously on the backstep. The entire time she counts off the seconds in her head. 

Suddenly Maxi drives Clemens to one knee with a powerful double claw strike and shatters her shield mirror into hundreds of fragments. His claws clip her on the side of her neck, drawing blood, and she crumples to the floor. 

"Any last words my dear Commander Clemens?" he asks her, raising both his claws in the air, ready to deal the final killing blow, which he wants to savor oh so very much. He's pictured this moment in his head for quite some time now.  

"Yeah have you ever had a cannonball rammed up your ass?" she asks him. 

Down in the weapons deck the cannoneer lights the fuse, aiming the cannon shot out into the open sea. He covers his ears and it fires with a thundering booming sound. 

A mirror forms in front of the cannons path, absorbing it and melting away. "Well goddamn!" the Marine exclaims in surprise. 

A second later a mirror appears right behind Maxi's back and the very same cannonball explodes out of it.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 20, 2009)

*The Angel Pirates*
A small sailboat floats lazily across the ocean. This boat is a bit smaller than the _Going Merry_ and doesn't have any special features about it at all. It's just a plain and simple sailboat that barely fits it's 5 passengers: Mathias, Nicobi, Sanya, Helen, and Dr. Willoby. The Angel pirates escaped from Tropica island in the nick of time with a sailboat supplied by the church of oda. Though, the biggest thing is that their captain, Traver D. Eddy was nowhere to be found. If Eddy was hauled off by the Church of Kishi or Church of Kubo is unknown. If he just outright left the crew is unknown. The crew would have to continue with or without their ambitious captain. They each have a dream or ambition that they want to fulfill and they will  continue to follow it.

It's a nice bright day for sailing. That's the only good thing. The cramped sailboat doesn't help much though. All of the Angel pirates were grateful to escape the island with their lives, that's for sure. Mathias stares blankly at the ocean waters, oddly transfixed by it. "Well, without Eddy-san we're captain-less. I suppose I could take over as captain if there are no objections to that of course." Mathias said as he looked up at the crew.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bellevue Island, Marine Facility*

Fire and the wolves lead the way as they walked through the halls, Cloud barked and the sped up 

"She said they smell them up ahead"

They see Marc and Tetra looking a little tired, Fire runs over to Tetra

"Are you guys OK?" she asks
"Yes we are fine" 
"Those two women almost made us fight each other"
"They fucking succeeded" Marc said angrily
"_We can talk outside, or ever back on the boat_" Dreyri said
"_I don't like this place_" Dreyri reminded them
"You have said that a million times" Fire said
"You scared or something"
"_Fuck you_" Dreyri said flipping her off
"I am going to cut off that finger one of these days" Fire said angrily
"*GUYS*" Smirnov boomed
"*Lets get out of this house of horrors*" he said calmly

Dreyri was the first to turn and walk away and leave the others, the made it out of the building with out much trouble. They were headed back to the ship when Simo stopped and pulled his gunblade free and emptied it and re filled it.

"You guys go ahead, I feel very very sick and I think it was something they did to me in there" 

He raised both guns and emptied the entire chambers of both guns at the building. The explosions where huge and they come so close together they rocked the island. The facility was left in a mess of smoking ruins, Simo blew the smoke coming from the barrels of both guns and holstered them.

"Wesley is good at destruction it seems" Simo said

They reached back onto the boat and Akawana began to fuss over Marc

"Get us the fuck out of here" he said loudly as Akawana began to look over him

The others jumped to action

"Wesley they rounds worked perfectly, one thing they are a bit powerful could you make another set for me with weaker charges?"
"Wesley can't remember how he made them, the plans got burnt up when he was testing them"
"Here's a few, you can analyze it and make some ammo for my rifle to"

Wesley took the rounds and looked at them, and threw them at Simo, they flew through the air and Simo caught al 5 of them his face was white

"Wesley will figure it out" he said as he turned and walked away

Simo began to load his gun but by the time he aimed at Wesley he had already disappeared below deck.

"*Tetra give me a heading, lets get out of here*" Smirnov said


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 20, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

*"Tetra give me a heading, lets get out of here"* Smirnov said. Tetra checked her log post and tapped it to make sure the needle was set to the next island. "North North east," Tetra said quickly pointing to the direction of their next destination. Marc meanwhile was engaged in a struggle with Akawana who was bandaging everything in sight. 

A soft wind was blowing however it was not in the immediate direction the crew was headed. This travel was slow and leisurely. Marc was sleeping in his usual spot on deck, Simo was in the crows nest and Simirnov was at the helm. Everyone else was below deck. During his short nap Akawana had bandaged Marc without his knowledge and when he awoke there was a flurry of cloth bandages flying everywhere as he ripped them to shreds.

The next morning found everyone in the ship sleeping. A lone figure crept up on to the deck to begin training. The gym is frequented too much ever since the boat was fixed Tetra though to herself. She neared the edge of the boat and spread her hands. "Lets go!" Tetra said to herself diving over the side of the boat. "Paseo del agua!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2009)

_*With The Angel Pirates...*_
"Well, without Eddy-san we're captain-less. I suppose I could take over as captain if there are no objections to that of course." Mathias said as he looked up at the crew.

Helen who leans back against the railing shakes her head, "I object!" she says. Her crewmates look at her with puzzled faces, "Why should a man be captain and not a woman?" she asks Mathias. She casually rests her right hand on the handle of her sword and coldly stares Mathias dead in the face.

The air between them grows awkward and tense but then Helen smirks, "Just kidding..." 

*On The Dark Justice...*
A giant walking blob of gray flesh rips apart the front section of the ship, or more specifically eats away at it. Milano who represents the greed of Marcos Arsenios, rips apart a piece of the forward mast and swallows it whole. A squad of rifle toting Marines form a circle around him and fire. The bullet's hit Milano's thick gray hide, but bounce off, ricocheting in all directions and hitting the Marines. 

Milano belches then laughs, "Hungry!"  he grumbles in a deep and rumbling voice. He opens his mouth wide and starts pulling in the Marines like a vacuum cleaner swallowing them all whole, not even bothering to chew. 

"Still hungry!" Torino yells after he swallows a dozen Marines. 

As he looks around for more food, suddenly a giant geyser of water sprays upwards in front of the ship. Commodore Zane Garrick flies out of the water and crouches on the prow, staring at monstrous creature with eyes like coal, his face a blackened and charred mess, and drenched, ripped up clothes that hang loosely off of him. 

Garrick radiates his killing aura to its fullest and the water on his skin begins to evaporate to steam. "Who the fuck are you fat boy?"  he asks. 

"HUNGRY!" Milano yells, opening his mouth wide at Garrick. 

"Eat this..." Garrick grumbles, and he reappears right under Milano's face, gripping his fleshy throat.  

"Huh?"

*BABOOOM!* 

Garrick rams his right fist up through Milano's quintuple chin all the way up to his brain. Milano's eyes bug out and his bulbous body spasms repeatedly. Garrick lifts the humongous child into the air with his embedded fist and then slams him straight through the deck all the way to the final level at the bottom.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 20, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates*

Nicobi watched as sparks flew from Helen's eyes

"I'm not getting involved in this shit" he thought to himself
"Who ever the captain was didn't matter to him"
"Please no fighting amonst ourselves" she said aloud
"I'm sure we can figure this out peacefully" he said getting to his feet and standing between the pair

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Karl dodged the blow from the huge creature teh child had become, he released his leg chains and made them hide in teh rubble. By doing that he upped his speed a bit he dodged a punch which shattered the wall behind him. He made the chains snake up Roma's thick legs and try to restrain him. Karl dipped in his pockets and shot two handfuls of eagles at at the huge creature. It roared with anger and grew and the chains restraining it burst sending chain links flying every where. Several of the pieces of the chain embedded itself int eh walls that where still standing.

"Call off your beast" he shouted at Marcos

He just sat there terrified and whimpering

"USELESS" Karl roared
"BAD MAN USELESS"
"ROMA WILL KILL BAD MAN FOR MIMI" Roma roared

Karl reached behind his back and pulled the sea gulls out and as Roma punched he slammed both gulls into Roma's hand and pulled he injured him and he roared in pain and anger he seemed to grow bigger. The gulls got them selves out and began to attack Roma Karl loosed his arm chains ahd assaulted Roman from all angles. Roma screamed as he tried his best to connect with a punch but Karl was just too fast for him. He was so big now he could barely stand and attack he dropped to his knees and swiped at Karl  who easily evasion. Eventually he shrunk quickly and became unconscious. Karl walked over to Marcos

"Tell me how to stop the others" 
"They must have a weakness" Karl said lifting the man by his collar


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2009)

Marcos kneels down in a corner away from Karl, holding Venezia in his arms. The child crying aloud in fear.

"They can't be stopped!" Marcos cries, "They are me and I am them. THE VOICES IN MY HEAD WON'T STOP!!!" 

Venezia wails even louder in Marcos' arms. Suddenly the child utters a loud and ear splitting scream, so loud that it can be heard all over the ship. Karl clutches his ear and grits his teeth in pain, feeling the scream literally vibrate through his bones. Marco's transformed children, both alive and otherwise suddenly convert into energy and race away. Marcos shakes his head and begins banging his head against the wall. 

Karl reaches down and grabs the man by the shoulders forcefully and shakes him, "You can control this!"  

"NO I CAN'T!!" he yells. 

Suddenly four energy trails fly down the hallway and hit Marcos in the back. He begins to shake and spasm and Venezia turns into a bright gold energy, that seeps into Marco's wide open mouth. 

"I have to end this!" Karl yells, preparing to finish Marcos before whatever is happening to him finishes. He strikes at Marcos with his axe blade but the gold energy around Marcos flings him backwards onto his rear end. 

Marcos body begins to grow and change shape. Within seconds he reaches the the height of the ceiling and his head crashes through it. He let's out loud guttural roar as he reaches a height of over 17 feet. Marcos right arms looks like that of hulking Roma, his left arm looks like the gray formless form of greedy Milano, and his legs have taken on the shape of speedy Torino, behind his tailbone swishes a red tail with massive spike at the end, like that of Firenze. 

The transformed Marcos bashes through the decks and climbs up to the top deck, emitting a loud and ear splitting roar just like the one little Venenzia uttered. 

*"I AM ONE!!"* he screams joyfully. 
_
*With The Angel Pirates...*_
Helen chuckles at the serious expression on Nicobi's face, "Oh don't get your panties in a bunch, I was just joking," she tells him patting, him on the back, "Ole Mathias here can take charge I think it rather suits him."  adding a wink in Mathias direction. 

"I just want to be the worlds strongest Swordsperson," she hates adding the man part to that term, "Not the worlds strongest Captain."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2009)

_2 years ago, Marieoja docks_

Rek was reading an old book on his new ship, a small yacht with the WG symbol. He was using a list of ancient relics as a bookmark, with the first 3 crossed out.

As he read his book he was approached by Jun, who was wearing her armor from the Jade Empire. "We are really to leave, yes?" 

The young noble smirked and closed his book. "We're just waiting for the water supply. It'll arrive in a few more minutes." 

She knocked the wooden floor with her spear, annoyed. "It annoys me, but it is important that we have water."

Rek laughed. "Are you always this uptight?" 

Jun glared at him. "I am a guardian of the greatest civilization that has ever existed. My actions are appropriate." 

"How boring." Rek replied, yawning.

"We are going to the New World, are we not?" Jun asked. 

Rek handwaved Jun's question. "Yes, yes, but first we have some relics to find in the grandline." 

Jun growled. "And here I thought I would be returning home." 

Rek laughed once more. "It's the trip itself that makes travelling this beautiful world worthwhile, my dear Jun."

The Jade Empire warrior took her helmet off. "But we are going to my homeland, right?" 

Rek looked at her for a minute. He could see how serious she was about this, and though later he would learn that Jun was often serious about many things, this time was different. 

"Of course. I promised that I would take you home, did I not? We made a deal, after all." 

"Yes, we did." Jun nodded. "Then so long as you uphold your end of the deal, I shall do what I can to protect you in our journey." She put her helmet back on, and walked away from Rek.

"But one thing." She said, stopping. She turned her head, locking into his purple eyes. "I am a warrior. You will not interfere in MY battles, even if it means certain death." 

Rek smirked. "If you wish, my dear Jun."

_Present Day, Candor Island_

"No... you have...to go home... we made a deal, remember." Rek muttered, before Zavin brought down his blade.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates...*

The Blade Pirates lounge around in a meeting room. Derrick's arm is still in a cast, though his burns are much better. Kaya and Usagi toss the wineskin back and forth among each other. William and Gilmont are talking quietly. Well, Gilmont was talking anyway.

Kent paces back and forth and begins speaking suddenly.

"We have a problem." He says simply, standing at the head of the table. He takes a few sheets of paper out of a folder and slam them on the table. "Do you all know what _this_ is?" Every peers at the paper for a moment.

"It's this weeks bounty listing." Kaya says, looking up. "So?"

"So," Kent says in a voice usually reserved for ignorant toddlers, "Take a look at the bounties. Notice anything...odd?"

"Um...no. Oh look, some guy named Joseph betrayed the marines. And that Tatsu got capture...holy shit, look at his former bounty!" Kent lets out a scream of frustration.

"_My_ bounty! Look at _my_ bounty! Compare it to the others who were at Innana!" Kaya runs a few figures in her head.

"Your number does seem abnormally low...but come on, what have we really done since Innana? Not much."

"It doesn't matter! I'm losing this race, but I think I know how to fix it!"

"Bounties are a race?"

"Take a look at this!" Kent crows in excitement. He slams a newspaper down onto the table. On the front it reads in large print:

MARINE CAPTAIN GARRICK, OF TASKFORCE ABSOLUTE JUSTICE, PROMOTED TO COMMODORE

"And?"

"We'll attack these guys!" Kent says triumphantly. "I had one of the fodder trace their position with all these fancy gizmos. They aren't too far from here. We'll attack them, beat them, and then my bounty will go way up!" He looks at the others for approval. "But that's not the best part," He says eagerly. "We have a man on the inside. Isn't that right, Gilmont?"

*With Prince....*

"HOLY SHIT IN A FUCK!" Prince screams, firing desperately at Marcos. "THIS IS SO NOT MY FUCKING DAY!" He begins to retreat down the hall, firing shots as he did. "He's a motherfucking monster. Great. Just great. Now he's what, five times as strong? Six? Holy Oda, you couldn't pay me enough to fight that shit straight on." He turns towards a fodder marine. "Hey you! Got any dynamite?!"

*With Sanya...*

"Yeah, Mathias will be a great captain!" She says eagerly. "I mean, Eddy was cool and all, but he was kinda weird, you know? All like-Ow!" She stops suddenly as a giant parcel hits her on the head. "What the..." It's a large giftwrapped box. A tag on it reads:

From: Family
To: Sanya

Sanya opens the box and pulls out a large belt covered in multicolored Dials. a note inside reads:

_Dear Sanya,

So you're a pirate now! We hope you're having fun! We found these in the same chest the boots were in. Apparently it had a false bottom. We hope they com in handy!

Love,
Your family._


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2009)

_Candor Island_

"That's enough." A calm but authoritative voice said. Zavin stopped his blade mere inches from Rek's head, and looked at the source of the voice. 

A young woman in a gold cloak walked calmly towards Zavin. She was holding a steel pole, with ornate symbols on the edge. 

"You've done your job well. Here's your pay." She took out a pouch from her cloak and threw it at Zavin. The rat knight scoffed. "Can I still kill them?" He asked. 

Oressa sighed. "Your task was to bring Sogar to me without having to kill any of his assistants. If I pay extra would you leave my presence?"

"That'll do." Another pouch of money was thrown at Zavin's feet. The rat knight picked both pouches up, and walked away. "Should I meet them again, I'm going to kill them." He said to Oressa. The white haired she-devil smirked. "A waste of good cannon fodder, but I suppose that's what they're for in the first place." 

With Zavin's blade out of the way, Rek quickly tore off a piece of his clothing, and tried to use it to stem Jun's bleeding.

She walked towards Rek, who was still unresponsive. "Well, aren't you going to thank your wonderful sister for saving you yet again?" 

Rek did not respond to his cousin, and continued to try and heal Jun. 

Oressa sighed. "Going catatonic over a girl? And here I thought you learned something from that weak little gunslinger you used to dote over."


Yumi was still a block away from where Rek and the others fought, but she could see the carnage wrought by their battle. As she went closer the revolutionary saw the same armored knight that defeated her so easily, except that he was badly damaged. The knight looked at her snidely, before disappearing in a blur.

When she finally arrived she saw Rek and the others lying on the ground, half-dead. Oressa was standing next to Rek and Jun, looking annoyed. 

"Sogar, I know you're there. Where are you and your maid?" Oressa yelled. 

From inside a barrel Sogar's maid, Cecilia came out, with Sogar himself hiding with her. "You're not going to kill us, are you?" Sogar asked, nervous. After barely surviving being attacked by a giant armored rat he had thought he was finally safe. He thought wrong. 

Oressa's eyes rolled over her cousin's, and onto Yumi's. 

"Well, since you're still alive, I might as well tell you the message I had for Sogar and Rek. Originally it was for Sogar alone, but then my scouts said that the two of you were traveling together." She urged the two to come closer, and they did so with much reluctance. "Listen carefully, or I'll feed your organs to the seakings.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 20, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
Mathias kindly bowed to the Angel Pirates crew. He was rather grateful that they all accepted him to being their new captain. "Thank you all." Mathias said as he looked from each and every crew member. "Since we have that matter out of the way, there's only one decision left for me to make. The choice of my first mate."

"Nicobi you are the new first mate of the Angel Pirates. Congrats!" Mathias said as he pointed a finger at Nicobi who looked up in utter surprise.

"With that settled, what we need to do next is get a ship. We can't hope to sail around the Grandline on a piece of driftwood like this." Mathias said as he observed the sailboat with distaste. "I know where we can get one. In my homeland Bakami Island I would hear stories of expert shipwrights known as the Otoro Empire. The only thing is we do not have the funds to pay for a new ship. So we'll have to steal one." Mathias said as shadow covered his eyes and a devious grin appeared on his face.

He leaned on the side of the ship and continued his story. "No one is allowed on the island that the Otoro Empire reside so we'll have to infiltrate it through stealth and disguise." Mathias continued. "I've seen some of them before. They all wear kimonos with their family insignia on them. We'll have to capture some of the family members and take their wardrobe. Are you guys up for this?" Mathias said as he smiled and shot each crew member a look.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 20, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates...* 

Gilmont turned toward Kent.  "What? Well, um I'm sort of only here to talk with William and to bury my father, and I plan on leaving as soon as possible.  And Garrick would tear me to pieces if he ever found out I was here, let alone if I gave you information.  But I suppose I might make an exception for a few beers," Gilmont said hopefully.  

*The Dark Justice...* 

V slammed his gloved hand around Mesona's neck and pushed her up against the wall.  "Who did you say you were working for?" he asked.  No matter what she answered, she would soon find herself in the pits of *The Dark Justice*. Suddenly Mesona's arm moved.  It slammed into V's stomach, sending the masked killer flying across the room.  V gasped in pain.  He looked down at his stomach to see a needle sticking out.       

"It's filled with a drug that will kill you in about 10 minutes.  You will experience hallucinations, intense vomiting and uncontrollable shaking in the few minutes before you die," Mesona explained.  V slowly reached down and pulled the drug filled needle out of his stomach.  His stomach was already twisting itself in knots.  V hastily tore off his mask as he hurled onto the floor.   

Mesona walked up to V, knife in hand.  V reached down to his belt and whipped out a knife at Mesona's throat, but his hand was shaking and she easily parried before twisting her wrist and snapping the knife out of V's hand.  She then kicked V in the stomach, knocking him onto his back.  "The poison kills in 10 minutes.  But I kill in two," Garrick's former attendant said as she brought her knife down at V's chest.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 20, 2009)

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

Rensuei swam next to the sea king as it awoke. The first thing it laid eyes on was Rensuei's savage glare it returned the savage look and the pair locked eyes for about a minute until the Taigon eventually brok contact and it's eyes became soft

"I beat you"
"I am your master"
"If you listen to me you will always be safe from humans"
"If you try to fight me I will kill you"
"Do you understand me?" he said in a cold voice

The Taigon broke contact with his eyes and looked away. He grabbed it's face and pulled it back and gave it another stare but it didn't return the stare this time. It looked at him as a pet would look at it's master after being disciplined.

"Good we understand each other" Rensuei said

He moved along the side of it and cut away the restraints with his spines. The Taigon remained stationary. 

"You can go, but stay near enough to hear my call" Rensuei said

The Taigon disappeared beneath the water and Rensuei climbed back aboard the boat

"We spotted an island" Kilik said
"Good lets make land fall and you guys can do what you want"
"We'll stop for a few days"
"I'm going to take a rest wake me when we get there" Rensuei said as he patted Kilik on his hard shell.

*With the Angel Pirates*

Nicobi looked up in shock

"Thanks" he said with a smile
"With a captain like you I don't think i'll have much to do" he said sheepishly

He sat and listened intently to the new captains plan for getting a ship and his smile grew wider and wider.

"I like the new management already" he said the same dark look appearing over his eyes and his smile grew wider
"We finally do something worthy of being called pirates"
"I AM IN!!!" he boomed making a few of the crew member jump from the sudden noise and movement.

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki walked through the hall of the shaking ship in utter chaos and turned into the infirmary fully expecting to not see Karl, she walked over to the window where the sun shined in and leaned on the window sill her hands in her pocket

"I had a feeling you were luring me here for something" she said in a calm voice
"I've never seen you fight but I get the feeling it has something to do with those guns at your waist"
"You on the other hand have no idea what I can do" 

Her skin became dark green and she funneled energy directly from the sun into her body. She didn't feel the pain of her wounds under the effects of the sun. She threw handfuls of seed into the air Lockette dodged all the seeds in a blur and not even a single seed landed on him. Tsubaki turned the last seed in her hand into a staff and readied herself. Luckily the infirmary was a fairly big room, big enough for her to fight in and small enough to restrict the movement of Lockette. She engaged him but he was obviously superior to her in speed, he deflected her attacks with his gun blades easily. He saw an opening and pulled both triggers. Tsubaki grunted in pain as the bullets grazed her the bark skin prevented any serious damage.

"Clemens new dog has some skill" 
"Clemens' dog?" Tsubaki said angrily
"She may be dead, but she is still Commander Clemens to you" Tsubaki said
"You traitor" Tsubaki said as a tear rolled down her face
"How can you sit here and be a part of the perversion of justice?"
"You are just like Garrick and the other officers that serve in this squadron"
"You are a coward, you sit on board the ship and complain and do nothing"
"I go on missions and met out my own brand of justice"
"It's not the same as Commodore Garrick's brand"
"You said i'm a coward and all I do is complain and do nothing"
"Here is what i'm doing"
"All the officers on this this ship will be dead when we are done here'

The boat shook violently and there were several loud booms and crashes

"*I AM ONE*" boomed all around her
"What the hell was that?" Tsubaki said using it as a diversion

She'd recently figured out how to change seeds into fruits. Once she'd figured it out it was easy she turned several of the seeds into the spine seed filled exploding kind. She flipped up a bed as it exploded showering the room with spines.

"You have a few tricks but so do I" Lockette said

Tsubaki looked over the top of the bed to see needles laying on the ground around Lockette

"Stupid Stupid Stupid" Tsubaki thought
"I don't even know how that queer did that" she though angrily

She ducked back behind the bed and several shots rang out bursting through the bed sending feathers into the air narrowly missing her. She made two spine filled pods and threw them and ran from the bed where she could see. The pods exploded showering spines everywhere, she watched as Lockette spun and the spines were sucked into a whirlwind he created around him.

"You have to do better than that"
"I think i'll finish you off right now and go help Marcos with the officers"
"Kazegami no Barrage" Lockette said as he floated into the air and began spinning with his hands outstretched

Elsewhere

Karl got to his feet and dusted himself off and looked through the huge hole Marcos has created. Marcos screamed again and he grabbed his ears.

"*I AM ONE*" Marcos screamed
"You won't when when i'm done with you"
"Ya cock sucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" he heard an all too familiar voice say
"Commodore Garrick is back" he said with a smile 

Karl used his hand chains and pulled himself onto the deck, he raised his hands into the air and recalled all his tiny eagles and the two big seagulls to him. The eagles covered his hands and the seagulls landed on this shoulders. He looked over at Garrick and readied himself to support his commanding officer in what ever move he made.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2009)

*On The Dark Justice...*
Junior Lt. Prince runs into Commodore Garrick as he runs frantically away from the giant monster that Marcos has transformed into. "Where the fuck are you running to boy?" Garrick growl at him. 

Marcos roars in the background and slams his right fist into the deck creating a ten foot hole, causing the entire battleship to shudder. Dozens of Marines shoot at him with, and attack, but Marcos casually flings them away or grabs them up and eats them whole. 

Prince sighs inwardly as he sees Garrick. He had secretly hoped that the explosion had actually done him in, but Oda isn't so kind it seems. "Um I wasn't running...I prefer to call it a tactical retreat!" 

Garrick pushes Prince back towards battle, "Well you better dig deep for a bigger set of cohones you little pantywaist, because we've got work to do!" 

Garrick looks over at Karl, "See that crate of dynamite over there. I want you to use your raggedy ass sculptures to drop them over the fucking beast!" Then he stares at Prince, "And you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), use your pussy illusions to mess with his fuckin head. If Clemens were still here it would be easier."

Prince nervously clears his throat as he mentions Clemens, "Sir Clemens is...."

"SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DO YOUR JOB. I KNOW SHE'S DEAD!!" Garrick growls at him. He lights a cigar and grabs up three sticks of dynamite, putting them into his pocket. 

 "I'm gonna do some excavating!" 

"CAKES!!!" a Marine yells suddenly.

"WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU WANT CAKE AT A TIME LIKE THIS!" Garrick bellows at him. 

The Marine points upwards at the sky, "CAKES FROM THE SKY!!" Suddenly a giant triple stacked cake with white frosting slams over Garrick's head,  Cakes rain from the sky, as far as the eyes can see. All over the world in fact.

_With The Unnamed Crew..._
A cake falls on Shin's head, complete with six thousand miniature candles. Cakes rain all around them in a huge downpour. "Not again!" he groans. 

Annie walks towards him and dabs at a piece of untouched cake on the top of his head with her index finger and licks the frosting off. "That's happy 6000 posts fella!" 

"How come the guns aren't firing anymore?" Marcks wonders. 

"GM powers I guess..." Annie shrugs. 

"Who's GM?" Marcks asks in a puzzled voice. 

"I don't know some asshole I heard of..." she mutters. 

Suddenly fireworks go off all over the sky as far as the eye can see.
*CHEERS TO 6000 POSTS AND MANY MORE!​​​*​


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 20, 2009)

"Kazegami no barrage" Lockette said as he spun around and began spraying the room with bullets
"Shit" Tsubaki said

She dived for the window and the sun fell on her dark green almost black skin and she slammed a handful of seeds onto the ground and a wall of trees grew up breaking the roof of the room. She stopped when the sound of gunshots stopped. She touched the trees and made them part so she could see, Lockette stood looking at the line of trees in front of him. Tsubaki tried to move but she realized that she was hit in her foot before her defense was put up.

"You can't hide in there forever" Lockette said 

Tsubaki made 5 pods and threw them out and they exploded Lockette started spinning again and drew the needles toward him. Two of the pod exploded and nothing happened

"Are you getting tired in there?" 
"A few of your grenades were duds"

Tsubaki threw a few more one exploded into spines and two exploded in with just a loud noise. Tsubaki sat back and closed the branches and then touched the gaps with seeds and vines grew into all the spaces. She broke the window and felt the breeze of the ocean blow in. She heard a noise as Lockette attempted to hack his way through her defense. There was silence and she began to see her little enclosure through strange eyes. The room became bright and everything melded into each other.

"Shit I inhaled some of it" she said

She pulled herself to her feet and stuck her head out the window and inhaled deeply her sight clearing a bit. She made herself sneeze and pulled a seed from her pocket and grew a fruit from the seed alone and bit into it. The doctor had told her it would nullify small doses of any toxins she came in contact with. It wouldn't work for large doses though. She felt her head clearing up. 

"Well I don't know if he'll live or die though that but i'm getting out of here"

She grew thick vines out the window and turned her skin dark so she could ignore the pain of the wound on her foot. She climbed up the side of the ship and pulled herself onto the deck to see a humongous creature with Karl Prince and Garrick standing in front of it.

"What in Oda's name is that" she said in a frightened tone

She reached into her pocket and took out handfuls of seeds and held them in her hand.

"When ever they move i'll be ready" she said as she pulled herself to her feet

Karl made his sea gulls grab the two crates of dynamite and take flight with them.

"They are ready when ever you are sir" Karl said his chains snaking around in the air in front of him


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates...*
"Are you guys up for this?" Mathias said as he smiled and shot each crew member a look.

Helen looks at their current accommodations, such a small ship and such a growing crew. There doesn't seem to be much here to workout and train either. "Yes we definitely need a new vessel," she remarks, "Though I'm opposed to the concept of stealing, I'll look past it since its going towards a good cause.....us."  

Helen walks away to the rear of the ship to begin her training anew. The last few battles have revealed to the swordswoman her deficiencies and shortcomings. She stares at the cursed blade strapped to her hilt, the Nidai Kitetsu and how it almost killed her. 

"I'm still too weak," she mutters to herself as she unstraps her sword belt from around her waist and lays her Katana carefully against a wall. Helen ties her long blond hair into a bun and does a handstand, perfectly balancing herself on the top of her head. She closes her eyes and begins breathing rhythmically, focusing her mind and clearing it of distractions. 

"HEY HELEN!!" Sanya exclaims eagerly. 

Helen sighs inwardly and opens her right eye at Sanya. "Hm?" 

Sanya flashes a bounty poster right in her face, "Check out your new bounty picture. Did you like pose for that or something? My Dad reads magazines with covers like that too, but they're kinda dirty but then my Mom would bash him over the head when she found them and..."

Helen blocks out the drone of Sanya's voice and stares at her poster, ignoring the bounty which is a modestly respectable 22 Million. What she does focus on is the photo of her leaping out of a hot spring in utter shock, with nothing but a small towel that barely covers the front of her body. Helen's face becomes red and she clenches her fists, "I'm going to kill the Marine who took that photo," she says through gritted teeth. 

_*Elsewhere on The Pirates Dream...*_
"YEAH BABY!" Flynn exclaims, "DADDY LIKE!"

The resident thief and successful entrepreneur pastes Helen's new bounty poster to his, _"Flynn's Super Famous Happy Hour Fun Time Lady Pirate Wall of Fame."_ 

It includes the bounty posters of other female Pirates like Nami The Cat Burglar (his all time number one pick for sexiest woman on the planet), Boa Hancock (a close second), Nico Robin (he just loves her cute nose), Alvida (post cosmetic surgery of course), and finally he pastes Helen (his new choice for rising star and rookie of the year). He also had Kaya's photo on the wall but after she chased him around the ship with a hammer he quickly took it down, but he still keeps it in his wallet for those rare occasions. 

He looks at Usagi who leans lazily against the railing, "You think there are any hot Marine chicks in this crazyass crew that we're attacking?" he asks the panda.     

Usaig shrugs, "I'm a Panda Bear, what you find hot I just consider to be hairless apes," he says in response. 

"Pfft....killjoy," Flynn retorts.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 20, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Kai nudged Rensuei

"We've moored in a small bay, there is a little town not to far from here"

Rensuei woke up and streached

"OK you guys go do what ever" 
"I'll join you later"

Rensuei looked around and noticed everyone was already gone

"I'm going to train Kang for a bit"
"Kang?" 
"That's what I decided to name the Taigon"
"See you later" Rensuei said as he dived over the side of the boat

It wasn't very deep where they boat was moored. It was about 30 feet deep and the sunlight easily lit up the entire sea bed. 

"KAAAAAANNNNNGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!" he roared

It only took a few seconds for the huge seaking to come into sight it swam up to him and stopped inches from Rensuei's face. 

"Well you know your name"
"Lets have some fun" Rensuei said with a smile

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Tetra jumped over the side of the boat and began he training, she was able to run around the boat without help from Marc. After every round she made around the boat she stopped to rest. She breathed hard as she sat back on the deck. 

"I'm so tired but I can make a few more before I stop" she said to herself

She stood up and slipped off the boat and began

"Paseo del agua" she whispered as she dropped onto the water 

She ran around the front of the boat but she was getting tired and her concentration broke and she fell into the water she tried to cry out

"Mar..." she was cut off by water rushing into her mouth 

She began to sink as something grabbed her hand and dragged her out the water into the sky, she looked up to see Rain clutching her hand. Rain dropped her on the deck and perched on the railing and starting screeching loudly.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 21, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Rain screeched again loudly and Marc awoke with a look of disgust on his face. "I swear to Oda I am going to kill that fucking bird one day" Marc said rubbing the sleep out of his eyes. Tetra sputtered and coughed before rolling over on to her stomach. "Thanks Rain" Tetra said panting, "you saved me life." A shadow fell over Tetra and she looked up to see Marc standing over her. "Why the fuck are you wet?" Marc asked taking a cigarette out of his pocket.

"You owe me that date" Tetra said springing to her feet, "I have mastered the water walk." "Yes I can clearly see that" Marc said sarcastically looking at the sea water streaming down Tetra's face. "Look, I'll show you" Tetra said heading over the rail Rain was perched on. She stroked Rain a few times thankfully before jumping over the side again.

Tetra landed on the water as if it were a solid surface and sprinted forward. She began to run circles around the boat at top speed. Her control over the surface of the water wasn't enough to allow her to move any slower. Rain screeched again in encouragement and Marc glared at her. "Don't fuck with me bird" Marc said darkly, "its too fucking early in the morning."

Tetra leapt back up on to the ship and collapsed in an exhausted heap. "Looks like you won the fucking bet" Marc said flatly. "I suppose I have no choice but to take you on a fucking date" Marc continued. "I get to set the time and place" Tetra panted from her spot on the floor. "Thats a fucking pity" Marc said sarcastically, "I had everything all planned out too."

Marc and Tetra made their way into the galley to have breakfast. Marc took out all of the different kinds of meat he could find in the fridge and a massive pot. He filled it with oil and put it on the stove. When it as hot he threw all of the meat into it and covered it. Tetra meanwhile was chopping up vegetables to balance her meal. She looked as Marc filled his plate with meat and shook her head in exasperation.

_Sometime later........._

"LAND SIGHTED" Simo bellowed from the crows nest as Marc another Tacto de la muerte into the air. Through intense training he had increased its range from direct contact to half a foot. "Weather?" Marc asked exhaling sharply. "Seems to be a spring tropical island" Simo said peering through his rifle scope. "And its lively" Simo said spying the mass movement of people in the distance.

"That means its going to be fucking hot" Marc said ignoring everything Simo said after Tropical Spring Island. "Well maybe if you put on a shirt" Simo muttered from the crows nest. "I fucking heard that" Marc shouted back up causing Simo to jump and hit his head on the covering of the crows nest.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

Ginkai jumped off the boat and yawned loudly. He stretched a few times before heading off towards the town. He had enough weed but he was tired of all the fish, he was going to buy some chicken. Ginkai racked his brains thinking how much alcohol he had left on the boat and decided he would restock on that too. 

As expected at the sight of him most parents moved their children out of the way or persons simple avoided his gaze and got out of his way. Ginkai entered a butcher shop and looked into the display window. He chose out quite a few pieces of chicken and whistled loudly at the price. He paid grudgingly before leaving. 

Ginkai made his way into the liquor store and it took the remainder of his money just to get a few bottles of vodka and rum each. Carrying his bags easily in one hand Ginkai made his way back to the boat to store his items. We really need to get some money he thought to himself.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 21, 2009)

-With Troll-
The hell? 3 of them?
How about giving him back? Jerry pointed at Ryan, who was back under Troll's choke hold.
I'll kill him if you don't just go away and leave us alone. Troll bargained. It wasn't really his style, but he didn't want to see Mickey die. 
To be honest, neither of us could give a damn if you killed him.  Chuck said, However, it would bring a lot of paper work and our boss would make our lives hell. So kill him or hand him over. I'm indifferent.
Fuck you Chuck. These would have been his last words. Troll tightened his grip on Ryan's neck, keeping him from breathing. In the next instant, Troll was stabbed and blood was dripping from Troll's back (OOC: yes, a stickman does bleed. In my story it does anyways). This really pissed Troll off so he threw Ryan's body at Chuck. He just dodged the body and stared at the group of marines.
What were you two idiots doing!? Troll addressed at his subordinates, When he runs over here, cover me you idiots!
...I uhh, couldn't ummm see him sir. Mickey said.
As a matter of fact, I still can't see him, Chao said.
What do you mean!? He's running around on the beach right in front of us! ...I see. Well you two take on the other two, I'll get that speedy guy.
Troll charged fourth at Jerry but was intercepted by Chuck.
How about fighting with me? I need to blow off some steam. You seem like the only one here who can take it. *Strength:Isolation!*
What the hell? Troll crossed his arms to block a hit. Chuck's blow sent him flying anyways.
By now Ryan had gotten his shit together. He geppou'd high into the air. He decided to target Mickey. Troll wouldn't let Mickey get hit though. He rushed over to save him.
Speed:Grace
Chuck rushed over and blocked Troll yet again.
Talon Abduction! Ryan got Mickey and Geppou'd high up into the air with him.
Troll couldn't stand this. He transformed into his Muscle Point and tried to knock Chuck out of the way, it didn't work.
Endurance, thanks to that chakara, Chuck only slid back a few yards from the attack, Come on, pal. You're disappointing me here. If you  focus on me, you're going to be killed and you're not going to save him either.
Meanwhile Jerry Black was cutting the shit out of Chao. He didn't even stand a chance. It was nothing but cut after cut and Chao couldn't even see him. Chao did manage to get one luck slash in. However this only pissed off Jerry. He stabbed Chao in two legs, then pushed him over. He stood over Chao remembering his orders to kill everyone but the stickman. Something he still didn't understand. It was no matter. He stabbed Chao in the stomach. Something he wouldn't get up from. He decided to go and help Chuck.
Troll had seen Chao get stabbed in the stomach.
Bomb Clap! This move worked against Chuck immediately he followed up with another move, Skull Crush! Chuck immediately recognized this as something devastating so he decided to let loose a bit more.
Eye Lasers! It felt like Troll's hand was going to burn off. His only hope was for Lillian to arrive.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 21, 2009)

*Jakon Bay
*
Rensuei floated in teh water totally tired. The sea king although still a baby was very strong. This was a way of training for him in his element against a strong foe. It was like playing with a huge very strong very dangerous dog with sharp teeth. Rensuei patted Kang on his head 

"You can go" he said
"Don't go to far stay around the boat" he said in a commanding tone

Kang nodded and turn and snaked away from him 

"I like him already" Rensuei said

He swam toward the island and walked out of the water to the surprise of a pair of fishermen that where readying their nets for a day of fishing

"I wouldn't go out today if i were you" Rensuei said
"I didn't tell my sea king not to eat anyone I just told him to stay near the boat" Rensuei said offhandedly as he walked past the men

They dropped their nets in surprise but Rensuei ignored them, he grumbled about humans not knowing their place but he didn't bother with them. He reached the town after a short walk and endured the gasps and women hiding their children. He was in a particular good mood today after playign with Kang so he let the small disrespects go. He didn't want anything in particular, he just browsed the stalls to see if he could find anything he wanted. 

He passed a stall with a man selling jewelery crafted from what seemed to be coral. Rensuei looked at the jewelry, he'd seen fishman made coral jewelery and this human's craftmanship was among the best he'd seen. He eyed and reached out to touch a pair of bracelets when a short balding man appeared and cleared his throat. Rensuei looked down at the man and bared his teeth, which was his best smile the man recoiled slightly at the sight

"You are very good at crafting coral for a human" Rensuei said in the most amiable voice he could muster
"What can I trade you for those two bracelets"
"_Unless you have belli won't do business with you_"

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
The Entire crew was ready to land. It had been quite a long time since they were able to make landfall on an island where they could restock and most importantly a bar. They moored their boat in a small cove and Wesley set a nuber of traps on the boat incase someone tried to board it. He promised Marc the ship wouldn't be damaged if anyone came aboard. Akawana made a bridge of sorts for them to get to land and they set off toward the main city on the island. As the city came into view they heard loud music coming from the city

"This music makes me feel to dance" Fire said with a smile

Storm growled

"Yes I forgot, you guys can go hunting and enjoy yourselves"
"Rain go with them, you too" she said putting the mice on the ground

They ran over and climbed up on Storm and Cloud. A woman came running toward them in a bikini covered in beads and a beautiful multicolored headpiece as the wolves disappeared into the trees.

"Ohh visitors, yuh reach jus in time"
"We are going to have our carnival here for the next two days"
"De first day is tomorrow"
"Alyuh girls should play mas" she said looking at the female Black Swords
"You wear costumes like this and dance and have fun in the streets"
"That sounds like fun" Akawana said
"Doesn't sound like my kinda thing" Fire said hestantly
"It go be fun girl" the woman said grabbing Fire's hand

She pulled Fire who grabbed Tetra and they disappeared into the town.

"Well now that they are gone what do we do?"
"*Find a bar*" Smirnov said in a scandalized voice
"*What else vould you expect us to do?*" Smirnov said looking at Simo
"I like where this is going" Simo said

They walked through the town oogling scantily clad women in bikins adorned with beads and sometimes feathers. They finally came upon a huge three story bar.

"I think this is heaven on earth" Simo said looking up at the huge bar.

The men walked into teh bar and reserved a seat

"Just bring alcohol and food and don't stop until I say so" Marc said slapping his palms on the table top in excitement.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 21, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
Mathias leaned against the side of the small boat and crossed his arms. "Come now Helen don't view this as stealing. It's all for a good cause as you said and plus I hear the Otoro Empire aren't the most honest people in the world." Mathias said contently. "I've heard that they take ship from numerous pirates, marines and cargo ships that pass the area and use the parts they acquire to build better ships." Mathias ended as he looked out towards the sea.

"If I am correct, the Otoro Empire shouldn't be that much further from here, so we'll need to make haste on those disguises." A ship was seen in the distance coming in the direction of the Angel Pirates. The Jolly Rodger was that of a hammer and an axe crossing each other and a crown topping it. Mathias narrowed his eyes to get a better look at the ship. He began to stretch and rotate his arms. "That's on of their ships approaching us. We'll have to ambush them and take the ship along with their clothes. We only have one try so we'll have to get it right. Prepare yourselves." An anxious Mathias said as he geared up for battle.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2009)

James vs Kala-

James swings through the trees in monkey point, occasionally switching to orangutan point to take advantage of it's long arms. Kala was following up soon in her full cat form, carrying her weapon in her mouth. 

_"This resembles running away too much..."_ James thinks as he stops on a random branch. Suddenly the branch gets cut in half and James starts to fall, but he leaps to the nearest one in Monkey Point, "Come on down Monkey Boy..." she says in a seductive voice. James draws one of his swords and begins to pull it back, looking at Kala with one eye, "Eh?" He chucks it forward and it stabs right into where Kala's paw would have been if she hadn't moved back.

She looks up to see James coming down with two swords swinging in his hands. She quickly switches to Hybrid Point and blocks the attack, "Why does everyone always underestimate me!" He draws one of his blades with his foot and stabs it forward but she lifts up her knee to hit his leg off course, "Oh I heard about your fight with the Debt Collectors, I know all about you," James grits his teeth, "What did I say about underestimating me!" he draws his final blade with his tail and stabs it forward, digging into her chest, "I've got five blades damn it! I'm gona' use atleast most of em' if not all of em'!"

He picks up the sword that he chucked at Kala with his foot and stood ready, all of his weapons drawn, "Not bad but..." she seperates her weapon and puts a blade inbetween each of her four paws and then one inbetween her teeth, "You've underestimated my fighting style as well," James glares at her, "That looks a little too much like my 5 Sword Technique!" he pulls his weapons back, "I won't let you get away with that! Forest Cannon!" the massive blast of red crashes into her and sends her flying against a tree.

She looks up and sees James hanging from the tree branch above her with his tail, "Monkey Slicer!" he cuts an X on the ground where she was seconds ago, "Jungle Fury!" he dashes at her at great speeds and then a cut appears on her chest. It soons expands into five cuts going off in different directions all along her chest and to the end of her front. 

She falls to the ground and he walks up to her slowly, "Time to finish you for thinking your kind could be strong enough to defeat the Great Monkeys (Which are greater when Red). Monkey-!" before he could strike she stabbed him in the chest with the blade inbetween her toes. 

He drops all of the blades that he was holding and begins to fall forward, "Psh, I knew you were a weakling," before he falls forward he changes into Gorilla Point, "YEA RIGHT! GORILLA HAMMER!" he grips his two massive fists together and slams it down on top of her, knocking her out. James rips the blade out of his chest, "Psh, hardly a worthy opponent, I'm clearly top of the Food Chain in this forest!" he shouts proudly after resheathing all of his blades.

*Saigohi*

*"I wasn't expecting to see one of the Unnamed brats here."* Darver said as his face came into focus.

Tatsu, thought still dizzy from whatever those doctors did to him, shoots to his feet, "D-Darver! What the hell are you doing here!" he checks it and sees that he can transform into Hybrid Point. Suprised to see that he can, he changes his focus to the nearest guard he can find so he can possibly escape this place. He goes to throw a claw but sees the guard hit a button and is suddenly forced out of Hybrid Point and to the ground.

"What the-" Darver rolls his eyes, *"As if they'd let you use your powers without some kind of insurance. That collar your wearing has seastone hidden deep inside it, when they wish to activate it the seastone will take affect and you will be easily neutralized,"* no suprise, Darver had already taken note of the basics in his short time at Saigohi.

"They won't stop me from getting you atleast!" he transforms into Hybrid Point once again, fire leaking out of the side of his mouth. Luckily that forced sleep that he had upon him recently helped him to regain his energy but he was still in pain from his injuries caused during his attack on the marine base as well as his dealing with the Marine Ships and Knights of Tensei. However he would ignore all of this, he could not stand this man, he wanted his revenge, vengance for all of the pain he had put him and his crew through.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 21, 2009)

*Saigohi*
Darver slowly walked into the dimmed light so that his full body came into focus. He was wearing a jungle green strait jacket with chains wrapped around his body. A chain was attached to each of his ankles. A large bracelet was placed snugly around his neck. Darver didn't have a hint of fear nor care in his eyes at Tatsu's rage. He simply leaned against the wall of the cell looking at Tatsu with an indifferent expression.

"Revenge is a vicious cycle is it not? Sit down dragon, you're wasting the time that you have left." Darver said. "I cannot hope to fight back. This collar around my neck prevents me from using my aura ability. If this collar senses any of my aura coming into focus it'll shock me." 

Tatsu glared at Darver with the eyes of the devil. "What do you mean the time that I have left? I don't plan on staying here." Tatsu declared. 

Darver was silent for a moment but then answered the young rookie's question. "In this prison, I've heard that prisoners are executed rather than serving their time within 5 days after they've arrived." Darver spoke. "Attempting to escape seems futile and attempting to break someone else out is even more foolish. I do not plan on meeting my end here, but I'll just see what fate has in store for me." Darver ended as he closed his eyes.

Two guards in front of their cell were conversing about something. "Hey did you here that some pirate crew actually found the entrance to Saigohi and are currently trying to enter?" One of the guards in a dark hooded robe said in a humorous manner. "What?!?! They must be crazy! I bet they won't even make it past the gun platforms." The other guard said. "Don't be so quick to judge. I hear they've already taken out the gun platforms and are headed towards the entrance. They've been identified as the 'Unnamed Crew', an upcoming rookie crew that has been causing a lot of problems." The other guard said.

At this, Darver reopened his eyes. Something seemed to have caught his attention. "Your crew has courage. Let's see how far they progress before they're captured and executed."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

Rek woke up in his room, covered in bandages and had a cast encasing his right leg. There was a slice of cake sitting on his coffee table, and a cold cup of tea next to it. 

"Where..."

"You're awake, milord." Ruru said, standing in front of Rek's bed with some blankets. The old butler was just as patched up as he was, but was already back up. " Would you like me to warm your tea, milord?" 

Rek blinked. He did not even notice the food sitting on his coffee table. "...Tea?"

"I'll prepare some at once." Ruru bowed to his master, and left the room.

In the kitchen, Yumi was sitting with Matyr and Grieze. The 3 were discussing Oressa's message to them. 

"She's kidding, right?" Matyr asked.

Yumi shook her head. "No she wasn't. We have to do as she says."

" I don't know if you're even allowed to do that in the Conquista. I'll ask Oressa's watcher if what she said is correct." Greize said, his ostrich Wilder sleeping behind him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2009)

_*Saigohi*_

Tatsu looked at the helpless Darver. Normally he was above hitting a man who could not defend himself, but in this case he could definately see himself making an exception. Though he did have plenty of information, and he couldn't talk with a burnt off face, "Five days..." he said under his breath after Darver finished explaining about the prison. He sighed and slid to his feet, which were covered in cuts and bruises. He wore nothing but long ripped black pants, no shoes and no shirt.

"I'd rather get it over with in Five Days that live the rest of my life imprisoned," he disliked hearing himself sound so hopeless but he knew that there was no chance of escape. With no access to his Devil Fruit ability, and his hand to hand skills though not bad but he doubted they would be good enough. He gripped the collar for a moment, and he was sure that there were more tricks in this thing around his neck that seastone.

For a brief second he gets a glimmer of hope that his crew will rescue him but he shakes his head, whipping the thought from his mind. Even if they could find them he wouldn't want any of them to risk their lives for his foolishness, and if this base was as impressive enough to even contain dangerous men such as Darver he was sure that breaking in would be no easy task. Though he still didn't want to accept his fate, he would look for a way out, a way back to the others.

*"Your crew has courage. Let's see how far they progress before they're captured and executed."* Tatsu shot his attention back to Darver, "What do you mean by that?" Darver's faces remains unchanged as he speaks, *"I've just heard from the guards that your little friends have arrived, I would assume that the only reason they would enter this death trap willingly was to rescue you,"* he said nodding his head towards Tatsu, "They-They're here?" he looked out of his cage and towards the distance where he knew his crew were, "They...they won't be captured, they won't be killed," hope began to spark back inside him again as he thought of the others, "They're strong, much stronger than me. If they plan on getting me out that courage will be all they need to do it!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 21, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi stood up and looked at his Axes

"We can't dirty the clothes"
"No sharp weapons" he said cracking his knuckles

They closed in on the ship

"I can't wait anymore" Nicobi said excitedly
"HYBRID POINT" 

He bent and squatted and shot off from the deck with a loud creak and several cracks and sailed through the air. He landed on the other boat with a loud crash. He hit the first guy he saw with a huge fist and sent him flying through the air and into the wall of the wheel room. He grabbed another man and head butt him with a horned head knocking him cold.

"You guys better get here soon before I have all the fun alone" he roared as he ran head first horns down into a group of men streaming out from below deck.

*With Renseui
*
Rensuei looked at the man the smile fading from his face

"I don't have belli but I have a few pearls you could use in your craft" Rensuei said as she struggled to keep his anger back

The man paused as if considering it but he shook his head

"_It's belli or nothing fishman_"

Rensuei couldn't hold on to his anger anymore he flipped over the stall and began to destroy the jewelry by stamping on them. He turned to another stall and destroyed that too by flipping it over and kicking the various wares they were strewn across the street. A few men ran toward him to try to restrain him. His spines cam out as he ripped into the men, he stabbed the first man in the chest with all five spines on his right hand and slashed the next man across his face with his left hand. He jumped up and kicked another man into the wall of a building.

"You see, I came in here and tired my best to be civil"
"You just like to have things the hard way" he screamed angrily as he turned to wreck another street stall

At the Jakon marine outpost

"Sir we have a fishman wrecking stalls on main street" a marine said to a man sitting with his feet on a desk
"Hmm finally some action"
"Lt Geno, are you sure you can fight a fishman?"

Geno reached up and bach handed the marine

"I can fight anyone" he said 
"Gather up some men lets go save some lives" Geno said exceitdly seeming to forget about his anger


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 21, 2009)

*Port of Spain Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

A few rounds later found all of The Black Sword Males laughing raucously in the bar. Several of the natives looked on in amazement as they tried to fathom how this group could drink so much. With the women playing carnival and Hawthorne retiring to the boat to tinker with his eye the crew was pretty much left unsupervised. Which was never a good thing considering Marc and Dreyri were present. 

Meanwhile the women were strolling down the streets attired in their bikini, colored beads and feathered head pieces. Several men stopped to stare and whistle as The Black Sword females made their way down the street dancing to the loud music coming from everywhere it seemed. 

Back in the bar more rounds had passed and by now there was a crowd watching the drink off that was taking place between Dreyri, Smirnov and Marc. Simo and Wesley had long since lost and were flat out unable to drink anymore. The trio slammed their mugs on the counter in unison and reached for another one. The crowd cheered their favorites on as the bartender scurried over with another barrel.

After several attempts by the island natives to dance with Tetra and Fire most of them got the message that the answer was no. The message became deadly clear when Fire grabbed someone and threw them to the floor after he had pressed up against her despite a polite no. Akawana however was dancing with any and everyone and in fact there was a line of people waiting to dance with her.

The men slammed their mugs down again, by now Marc and Dreyri were wobbling but they refused to give in to Smirnov. "You fucking monster" Marc slurred reaching for another mug. "Dammit grandpa go to sleep already" Dreyri said knocking over the mug he was trying to pick up. The trio pressed their mugs to their lips but before Dreyri could finish his he toppled off his chair and fell to the ground. 

Despite not dancing with anyone Tetra and Fire were still having a grand time. There were so many different costumes and things to see. Apparently this island was famous among the grand line for its carnival. Akawana came over to Fire and Tetra sweating profusely, apparently she was now on break much to the dismay of people waiting in line. "Water" Akawana suggested panting. Tetra and Fire nodded looking around for a stall.

It was not taking everything Marc had to sit upright in his chair and Smirnov was still laughing heartily. "I won't fucking lose to you" Marc hiccuped as the crowd scurried about collecting on their bets or adding to them. Marc and Smirnov grabbed their rum mugs and began downing it to the roar of their supporters. Marc slammed his mug on the table and sighed heavily. He looked at Smirnov and forced a smile right before falling off his stool with a loud crash.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

As Ginkai made his way back in town just to look around there were suddenly screams and loud violent crashes. Ginkai scratched at his locks thinking what could be the source of the commotion before it hit him. "Bomboclat man" Ginkai said running towards the commotion. "Why di rass Rensui cah just gwan build?"

It didn't take much effort on Ginkai's part to find Renseui rampaging around taking out stalls and the people brave enough to try stop him. "Yute easy nuh?" Ginkai called out to Renseui. Renseui however was too infuriated to hear and continued to destroy everything he could get his hands on. Ginkai ran forward and tackled Renseui, "rass yute yuh cah gwan like seh yuh have sumting bout yuhself more time?" Ginkai said.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 21, 2009)

*Port-of-Spain Island, Black Sword Pirates*

Smirnov roared with laughed as Marc crashed to the floor. He got off his chair and bowed to the crowd he was a show man to the end.

"*I thank you for your support*"

Smirnov dipped in his pockets and pulled out a wad of belli and tossed it to the bar tender

"*We'll be back before we leave*" he said 

The place erupted with applause. Smirnov grabbed Marc and put him over his shoulder then Dreyri over the next. he walked over to Simo and Wesley and grabbed them by the back of their pants and lifted them off the ground and walked through the door the uproar still deafening. He walked down the packed street people making way for him as he carried he unconscious friends. Well they weren't completely unconscious they just couldn't walk because they had a bad case of jelly legs. Smirnov walked past a place with a neon sign that said GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS. A smile crept off Smirnovs face. He walked into the place and a short woman with glasses came out to greet him. 

"_Good day sir how can I help you_"
"*Well for starters I need five girls to show my friends a good time*"

She eyed the men

"_They are drunk_" she said 
"*Exactly*" Smirnov answered
"*This one is a virgin*" he said gesturing to Dreyri
"*Wait unless I missed my guess these are all virgins*" he said with raucous laughter
"*I'll be staying at the Silver Ring*" 
"*I trust you know where it is*"

He told her what rooms they others would be in and what he wanted for himself of course

"*One last thing sir*"
"_Currently we only have 4 A class girls so you'll have to have a B class girl from one of your friends_"
"*It's fine"* Smirnov said 
"*Send that one to room 5"* he said
"*They'll be over within 10 mins*" she said turning

Smirnov walked over to the inn and set the guys up. Marc in room 1, he left room 2 empty for himself. room 3 for Dreyri, room 4 for Wesley and he put Simo in room 5

"*He's from the sky he can't be too picky*" Smirnov said with a smile

He walked back to his room and waiting. After only a few minutes of waiting there was a knock and a beautiful girl dressed in a feather covered bikini walked into the room. Smirnov smiled and lay back on the bed.

*With Rensuei
*
He snapped out of his blood rage as he looked down and saw Ginkai

"Let me get up you weed smoking drunk" Rensuei said to Ginkai
"Yow mi nah go nuh whey till you easy yuh self"
"Let me up, I'm done with this stupid place."

Ginkai watched him with s skeptical look and got hsi weight off him, GInkai watched him carefully as he got to his feet. Rensuei walked over to the ruins of the jewelry stall and picked up the bracelets

"I'm taking this" He said
"_What about the peals_"
"You will get nothing from me human, you had your chance"
"Now i'm just going to take it" he said

Rensuei walked off and their path was blocked by a squadron of marines

"You filthy fishmen think you can just come into my town and wreck up the place?"
"Not on your life, you slimy fish" Geno said with a smile
"I'm going to kill all of you that stupid human put me in a bad mood" Rensuei said darkly
"Ginkai, I don't care what you do"
"Don't get in my way again though" Rensuei said assuming his fighting stance as the marines closed in around the pair
"You won't leave this island alive" Geno said with a smile


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 21, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

After the brief celebration the crew was forced to get back to work again when the defense mechanisms started firing at them again.By now they were closed to one entry way that would lead them towards the prison but it looked like the guards weren't going to let them pass trough it. A heavily armored door was being raised in order to seemingly completely seal the entry way. While they might be able to get trough it would surely take a long time and time wasn't something they could afford to waste here.

Shin rushed towards the gate, Jessie was situated just perfectly and as he jumped towards her he shouted."Jessie!"He shouted, catching her attention."I need a boost to get me all the way over that door."Jessie shot a glance over her shoulder in the direction Shin was looking at and immediately grasped the situation.She crossed her mallets and waited for Shin to land on them.When he did she launched him with all the strength she could muster and Shin was sent rocketing towards the entry way.

He just managed to pass over the door and was forced to stab his swords in the ceiling in order to slow down.When he had decelerated enough gravity pulled him down again and he landed in the middle of a large corridor filled with armed guards.

First order of business was creating some room for himself and so he used."Wind Shear!"With uncanny speed he started slashing upwards and countless air blades shot up towards the ceiling and then bounced down again.This part of the corridor was showered with air blades, all except the immediate vicinity of Shin.

Dozens of guards screamed out as they started receiving cuts all over their bodies and eventually most of the bloodied messes that remained of the fodder started keeling over.Now the armored door was almost fully raised but Shin noticed right away what he could do about it.

First a slash at the operator of the raising mechanism, a slash that divided his head from the rest of his body.Then a couple of slashes that destroyed the control system.The raising mechanism halted and Shin then went for the chains that were raising the door.A series of "Squall" attacks were needed to get trough the gigantic chains but eventually they were breached and the door fell down again with a deafening boom.

By now the rest of the crew had finished up outside with the gun platforms and the group was now ready to venture deeper into the complex detention facility.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2009)

_*With The Angel Pirates...*_
Helen crumbles her bounty poster in her right hand with an annoyed face, ready to vent some steam. She leaps to the railing in a crouching position and stares at the vessel that they veer towards. 

When it comes into close range she leaps to the railing of the other ship, landing on it with perfect balance. She draws her blade from its hilt and targets a group of 3 sailors in the center of the deck who nervously load their rifles to defend themselves. 

Helen sprints towards them with sudden speed, reversing her grip to the flat side of her sword, midstride. She quickly zooms past the shocked sailors, generating a single powerful horizontal slash with the flat side of the blade. The Sailors flail into the air like ragdolls from the force of her strike and land on the deck in a dazed heap, their clothes not even cut. 

Helen bows and then sheathes her sword. "It was good getting to know you all..." she mutters. 

*With The Unnamed Crew...*
They all move forward running over the downed armored door and into a giant cavernous room made of steel. "Where do we go now?" Jessie wonders, rapping her steel gloved fist against one of the walls.  

"Beats me..." Annie replies. 

"I think I heard MJ calling for me. I forgot to get my tetanus shot," Marcks adds, but everyone ignores him. 

Suddenly the steel floor beneath the Unnamed crew shakes and in the center the floor starts to open and split apart. 

"Fall back!" Annie exclaims. They run back to the front entrance but a giant ten foot thick steel wall drops down from the overhanging tunnel, blocking their path.  

The floor drops out beneath them and they fall downwards into a dark abyss, who's bottom can't even be seen with the naked eye. After almost a minute of absolute free fall with no bottom in sight, Marcks looks at everyone with bugged out eyes....

"WHY ARE WE STILL FALLING?!?!?!?" he cries. 

All the way down at the bottom jagged spikes, and rocks wait to greet them, full of shattered skeletons.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2009)

*With the Unnamed Crew*

The crew continues to fall with nothing to look forward to but death via spikes and rocks at the bottoms, "Crap," Ray pulls off one of the drum pads strapped along his chest and chucks it down below them as hard as he can. He then quickly draws his drum sticks and hits them together, "Raft Pad!"

The pad then expands into a see through raft but Ray hits his drum sticks together once again and it continues to expand. It gets so big that it the sides eventually lock into the side of the pit and the crew lands on top of it, bouncing up and down a few times, "Well, that will slow our fall a little but this won't last forever before it eventually pops," Ray says motioning to the raft that rests below their feet.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2009)

*Zeke*

Zeke sat in his boat, bored out of his mind. He sighed. This boat is too small, he thought. Zeke felt really stupid. He had made his boat too small and he had run out of food. Zeke had no real plans, but he definitely wasn?t going the marines. Maybe he could be a pirate? Zeke chuckled. ?No pirate crew would accept me. I don?t like fighting or gold.? He said. Zeke?s boat continued to float away in the ocean. Perhaps he would run into a ship or a island?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2009)

*On the Pirate's Dream...*

Kent sighs, watching a drunk Gilmont walk off with William. Even after wasting what seemed to be half the beer reserves, he hadn't been much of a help. Kent glanced over what Gilmont had told them.

*Garrick:* Big giant monkey dude. Strong. Fast. Hell on earth. Hates drunkards. Commodore. Chosen match: Kent

*Clemens:* Second in command. Teleports. Has no shame. Sneaky little bitch. Chosen match: Derrick

*V:* Insane. Knives. Freaky. Mask. Chosen match: Flyyn/Usagi

*Karl:* Devil fruit. Kinda Scary. Weak for Tsubaki. Chosen match: William/Angelina

*Tsubaki:* New girl. Pretty. Plants. Chosen match: Jorma

*? (To drunk to pronounce name)* Jr. Lt. Good at drinking. Illusions. Swords. Chosen match: Kaya.

"Ready captain?" Jorma asks, pulling on his gloves and resetting his goggles. "Fodder says we'll be there in a few hours."

Kent clenched his fist. "I'm ready." Jorma flashed him a grin. 

"Everyone else is going through some last minute preparations. I think I have this 'plant' girl covered." He pulled out a few bright red pellets with black stripes on them. Kent grinned, recognizing them from Jorma's lab. 

"I hope she likes fire."

*With Sanya...*

Sanya shot off towards the first bpat she saw, it's symbol on the flag a red sun. She hovered several feet above the top of the mast and checked her belt. "Ennie meenie miney moe. Catch a cloudwhale by it's dorsal fin. If he screams, get the hell away....eenie meenie miney hey. This one!" She says triumphantly, holding up a dial with a swirling blue pattern. She activates it and chucks it down towards the guards. As it falls it begins emitting a gas. The guards spring into action, but as soon as they breathe the gas, they fall asleep. "Neat. Sleeping gas."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2009)

*The Dark Justice...*
The giant transformed Marcos slams his right fist down onto Garrick. The Marine Commodore just stands there and actually lets Marcos grab him. Marcos opens his gigantic maw wide and swallows Garrick whole.  

"NOW!" Garrick hollers as he disappears down the raging monsters gullet. 

Karl commands his eagles to tip over the two crates of dynamite over the head of Marcos. Deep inside Marcos' stomach Garrick lights a stick of dynamite in his hand simultaneously. 

Suddenly his fists lunge out of Marcos' chest and Garrick claws his way out. Dropping to the deck below just as Marcos belches loudly and then explodes from within. The giant fireball that erupts out of his mouth sets off the other sticks of dynamite causing an explosion so powerful it blasts away the three huge masts of the ship and tears apart an entire section of the top deck. 

Little bits of Marcos' body rain from the sky. Garrick climbs out of a pile of wreckage and gets to his feet, looking exactly like someone who just traveled through a giant monsters stomach. "That's what I call an explosive ending..." he mutters, "Fucker wasn't monster enough for me!" 

At the rear of the ship, Clemens lays on her back, beside Maxi's Corona's unconscious body. After the cannonball had hit him dead on, it managed to blast through his cloaked body, charring the back of his body, but still leaving him alive, just barely.

She was right next to the explosion as well and every part of her body radiates pain. She coughs up black smoke and crawls up to one knee, looking at the state of the ship. 

"We need a new boat," she mutters. 

Elsewhere, below deck, as Mesona is about to drive home the knife into V's chest, suddenly a loud explosion from above caves in the ceiling over their heads and a massive bulkhead slams into the back of Mesona's head, knocking her out and sending her sprawling to the floor.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2009)

With the LTP/KT-

  After finally joining up with James, the crew made their way into a large room, with Sel following close behind. ?I..i can?t believe it?? They stood in front of Dracal?s door. ?Ok James/Shou? Zen and Kama held out their arms. ?Ok what?? James and shou blink. ?Don?t play dumb?? Kama sighs. ?Burst in there, yelling and screaming. Causing us to be embarrassed to hell and get this over with.?  James shook his head. ?I am saddened you would assume I wou-? BOOM!!!! Shou kicks the door in. ?BRING IT ON YOU SON OF A BITCH!? he shouts while laughing hysterically. ?See. That could have been you.? Kama comments.

  BANG! A bullet whizzes through Kama?s shoulder. ?GUAH!? BANG! Eve falls, BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! Zen, Shame, Nolan, Saito all fall down shot in different spots. ?Ah, having only six shots makes this so difficult.? BANG! BANG! BANG! Anax and taylor fall. ?Ah, Seems I only had three extra rounds on me.? A man in a nice black suit, with red fur coming from the wrists and neck smiles. ?B..bastard?? Shou?s eye twitches.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 21, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

With the entire group in a free fall Alph knew he was one of the few that could do anything about this situation."Hang on to each other!"He shouted as he shot off his left fist, a serrated switch blade popped out and dug itself deep into the wall. It provided the extra grip needed to keep himself and the rest up.

It was a rather awkward situation, they different pirates were just barely hanging on to each other and the little light present made it even more awkward. It was difficult to figure out what exactly you were holding on to."It's smells.....Oily....Is that you Alph?"Annie asked, she was just barely holding on to Alph's right leg, it seemed like she was the second in this human chain, it certainly felt that way with that weight tugging at her.

"What the hell is this?"Shin asked, he had been gripping tightly at something with both hands but his curiousity made him do something rather stupid. Or maybe he was just confident in the fact he was strong enough to hold himself and , who ever else he was holding up, with one hand because he let go with his right. Making the rest of the chain of people shake violently and Marcks could be heard yelling. "Oh my Oda I'm gonna die!!!!!!!"

"Feels soft and cushiony.....Is that a word?.....Pillowy?....Nah, that isn't right."Shin's free hand started patting and squeezing into whatever he was holding on to and only stopped when he heard Annie yell. "Which pervert is touching my ass!"Shin fell into a laughing fit, that made the rest of the chain shake violently."I seriously don't get this."He managed to bring out, all the while still laughing loudly."How can you have this big of an butt while you're as flat as a Belli on the front?"

"Shin shut the fuck up!"A terrified Marcks yelled out, he normally wasn't a cusser but with him being at the bottom odds were that if Annie kicked Shin off her that he would be among those fell towards a gruesome death.

"Hold on tight."Alph spoke up, his other fist shot off and with he swung himself and the rest of the crew towards safety. A messy dog pile was the result of this manouver, With Alph being on top and Marcks on the bottom. His screams were muffled but made it obvious he wasn't comfortable.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 21, 2009)

-With Troll-
He stood there is his muscle point, against two enemies. One that he couldn't even hurt and one that had almost killed Kung Chao. Not only that, but Ryan Prince, the Birdkeeper, had done god knows what to Pixel Mickey. The only thing that could save Troll was Lillian and Colt's arrival. Until then he needed to hold on.

Come on Jerry, we're supposed to keep this one alive, remember? If both of us fight him, he'll die, Chuck said to Jerry.
You just want to let lose some. Whatever, he's all yours,
I owe you one, He said to Jerry. Now he turned to Troll, Where were we?
I was just getting serious,
Right, right. *Blinding Flash!*
Troll covered his eyes. They hurt so much. Chuck used his strength chakara and pummeled Troll until he could see again. When he finally could see, he got it together. He tagged Chuck with two 2D punches and a 2D Kick. Chuck just shrugged them off though.
Now Ryan Prince joined in after beating Mickey almost to death. This was real unfortunate for Troll. Unlike Jerry, who respected Chuck's request to stay out of the fight, Ryan really wouldn't give a damn. Not that Troll was coming close to beating Chuck to begin with. Chuck was faster, stronger, and had much more adaptive ways of fighting. Troll was just outclassed. Fortunately, relief finally came.
*Hunger Feast!* Jerry, Chuck, and Ryan were hit in the back by Colt's attack, What a group of betas.
Alright Troll, we're here. We'll pick up the slack. I also made McCoy travel here. He'll be arriving in 2 or 3 minutes. Lilian looked down at Troll's fallen comrades, Get a medic down here now! They need treatment!
SPA regrouped. Ryan targeted Lillian, Chuck targeted Troll again, and Jerry went for Colt.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 21, 2009)

*The Dark Justice...* 

V leaped to his feet as an explosion sounded on deck.  A piece of derbris slammed into Mesona, knocking her unconscious.  It seemed that V wouldn't need to pretend anymore.  The Doctor really needed to inform his agents that their target was immune to poisons and drugs.  V walked over to Mesona's unconscious body.  Her eyes shot open.  A knife appeared in V's hand in a flash, but Mesona didn't make a move.  She only began to speak.   

"Hello, Torall Jackheart.  If you can hear this, Mesona is dead.  After X94's failure to kill you, I sent a sleeper agent in case of heightened suspicion on your part.  It seems that once again, my agents have failed.  You continue to remain a thorn in my side.  Next time, I will come myself," the Doctor said through Mesona's body.  "That is, if you survive this," Mesona's voice added.  A bolt flew out of Mesona's arm straight at V.  V barely moved in time as the heavy bolt thudded into the wall behind him.   

*The Pirate's Dream...* 

Gilmont finally finished swigging down the last beer.  "That wash *hic* the besht shtuff I've had in agesh," he muttered.  William had come to see Gilmont off as he went off to bury their father.  Gilmont had tried his best to convince William to join the marines once more, but William refused.  After spending some time with pirates, William felt more comfortable with them then he ever had in the marines.  

"I shtill *hic* can't shake the feeling that Kreon reminded me of shumone, but I guesh ish jusht one of thoshe thingsh that will be explained later in the RP," Gilmont said out loud.  William gave him a strange look.  "Oh, nothing," Gilmont said to him after seeing his face.    

William waved as Gilmont disappeared into the sunset on a small boat the Blade Pirates had been kind enough to give to him.  William regretted not going with him to bury their father, but he felt he was obligated to help his crew in whatever they tried to do.  Even though he remembered just about all of his past, he still had no idea what happened to his tongue or why he used to have fits of remembering his past.  There was a point in his memory where he couldn't recall anything, including how he arrived to Angelina.   

_Several hours later..._ 

Gilmont was attempting to sleep in the small boat, his father's body next to him.  The rotting stench from the body was keeping him up, and he had a massive headache from all the beer he had recently drunk.  Normally Gilmont would be able to stomach the alcohol, but after having not drunk for the past few weeks, his liver was not ready.  

Even though his father had tried to kill him, and even when sane the two had constantly argued, Gilmont felt a degree of respect for the man who had raised him.  Besides, William had asked Gilmont to bury the body, and Gilmont seen William angry before.  Not pleasant.  

Gilmont was about to finally fall asleep when the boat bumped into somethings.  Gilmont got to his feet and looked around.  The boat had landed on a beach.  "Finally! Land," Gilmont muttered to himself.  He lifted his father's smelly body out of the boat and placed it on the sands.  The beach met a small mountain in the distance, Gilmont saw as he checked his surroundings.  Gilmont reached back into the boat, grabbed a shovel and began to dig.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2009)

Shou and James vs Dracal-

James watches as all of the others are taken out, "YOU SONOVA BITCH!" he dives forward swinging two of his swords, but Dracal swings his cane into the air, the case sliding off revealing the hidden blade inside of it. He then uses it to block the two swords.

"Now now, just because I don't have enough bullets for you doesn't mean you have to get so angry," he lifts his leg and kicks James back. James holds his gut, "How can a guy in a gay fur coat be so tough..." he holds his blades back, "Branch Cannon!" the red blast heads right for him but he lifts his blade forward and slices the attack into two and they slam into the wall behind him.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 21, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates
*
They made quick work of the men and stripped them naked

"So in the spirit of being pirates"
"Can we make these guys walk the plank?" Nicobi said with a devious smile

Nicobi scanned the frightened faces of the men and smiled a broad smile

"I'm going to make a plank for them to walk" Nicobi said excitedly
*
Aboard The Ruins of The Dark Justice*

Karl watched in amazement at Garrick in action. This was the first time he's really seen him in action. He was in awe Garrick reminded him of his uncle except he talked a lot more. Karl scanned the destruction and noticed Tsubaki standing to the side vines growing from her enclosed fists. They were wrapped around what was left of Marcos' foot. He walked over to her 

"Are you OK?"
"I thought I told you to stay in that room" he asked again before she could answer
"Lockette came and told me you needed my help" 
"I had to come" Tsubaki said softly

He looked down at her and shook his head, She was scanning the wreckage and her eyes locked on something at the back of the boat. 

"Is that...Is that" she stuttered

She ran off as fast as she could past Karl, he turned to see what she was looking at and his eyes fell on Clemens lying on the deck looking the worse she had ever looked but breathing.

*Jakon Island, Main Street with the Black Sun Pirates.*

Rensuei looked at Ginkai and crouched and moved forward quickly and began to stab and cut down marines with his spines he jumped into the air and spun himself into a ball making the spines on his back stand up. He crashed itn a group of marines impaling several of them he slashed a few others and stabbed who ever came in front of him. He got a feeling and jumped high into the sky, he narrowly avoided a sword thrust from Geno.

"A human with the courage to attack me after seeing what I did his men"

Rensuei dropped down facing Geno he rushed forward and attacked stabbing with his spines Geno easily deflected the blows 

"You are good human" Rensuei said with a smile
"Fighting always puts me in a good mood"
"I don't even remember why I was angry before"
"You talk too much you fishman weakling"
"I was always told fishmen were stronger than humans"
"Seems that was a rumor"

Rensuei doubled over laughing totally ignoring Geno. Geno took the opening and rushed Rensuei slashing at him Resnuei casually slapped the sword away and punched Geno in the face sending him flying

"You thought I was taking you seriously" Rensuei said still laughing


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 21, 2009)

-Shou and James vs. Dracal-

"RAAAAAAAAAAAH"  Shou swings his massive sword but Dracal merely blocks it with his slender blade.  
He shakes his head slowly.  "Tch tch tch.  What a temper this one has."  He twists his wrist and sends Shou's blade flying up into the air.  Shou looks at him in shock as he is met with a foot to the face sending him flying back.

*CLANG*
James swings his swords at Dracal, but he deflects them with his, and also kicks James in the gut, sending him falling on top of Shou.  The two quickly get up, and ready for another attack while Dracal merely looks down while he polishes his pistol.
*sigh* "You know how I said I only had 3 extra rounds?"  He grins and looks up at the two.  "I lied." 
He raises his pistol takes aim.  
"Angel's Snare" Suddenly, rope wraps around James and Shou and they're quickly pulled out of the way.
Dracal quickly scans the area.  "Who's there!?"  Just as he turns to his right, he's met with a foot to the face.
"WALLFLOWER WHIP!" 
The force of the flow sends Dracal face first into the ground creating a large cloud of dust.

James wriggles around in the rope.  "GET ME THE HELL OUT OF THIS THING!"
"GAH!  ME TOO!"  Shou screams.
*sigh*  Belle walks over to the two, and slices the rope apart with her bow.  "You guys could at least say 'Thanks' first."
"Belle?  What are you doing here?  Should you be with the idiot?"
"Oh, I'm still making sure he won't do anything stupid.  But he insisted."  She nods toward the cloud of dust.  "But first, I need to tend to the others," and she then runs over toward those shot earlier.

James and Shou look at the cloud of dust, squinting their eyes trying to make out who's there.  As it clears, they can see the man's back.  He turns around and grins.
"Looks like you can't do anything with out me," and chuckles to himself. 
But the two didn't even respond to the obviously insulting comment.  They merely stared, trying to contain their laughter.
"What's so funny?"
"I-I-IT'S PINK!"
"WITH HEARTS!"
The two burst out in laughter and begin rolling on the floor, pointing.  Bolt then looks down at the sling Belle had given him for his right arm, which was pink and covered in tiny red hearts.
"GOD DAMMIT BELLE!  I KNEW THEY'D LAUGH!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2009)

_*With The Angel Pirates...*_
There were several women in the crew, but Helen didn't bother to strip them of their uniforms since she assumed that they might have spares in their cabins, which turned out to be the case thankfully. She finds a form fitting sky blue kimono and ties her hair into a formalized Geisha style. This style of clothing is very similar to the manner of dress on her home island of Mist Island, so she feels very comfortable in it. 

As she walks back on deck she glances casually at Nicobi who chomps at the bit to make the crew of this ship walk the plank. "Having fun I see..." she remarks. 

Doc Willoby pats his slight pot belly as he gets used to his ill fitting Kimono, "I hate this sissy wear," he mutters, taking out his pipe and lighting it, "In my day we didn't wear this crap. You think Gold Roger wore a Kimono? Heck no,"  he mumbles. 

_*With the Unnamed Crew...*_
Annie narrows her eyes at Shin, "Go grab some of those spikes down below. See how pillowy they feel...." she tells him, before kicking the swordsman in the chest and sending him teetering over the edge.  
_*
With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
Tsubaki runs towards Clemens and hugs her tightly. "I thought you dead?!" she exclaims in shock. 

Clemens grunts in pain at the tight embrace, feeling her injured ribs crack, but she pats on the shoulder Tsubaki, "So did I," she mutters, "You can let go now..." 

Tsubaki releases her embrace with an apologetic face, "Sorry..."  she replies with a chuckle, "Just glad to see that you made it." 

Clemens smirks, "And here I thought that you would be happy at not having to make me coffee anymore."

Before Tsubaki can respond however, a large shadow looms over them and Garrick appears behind Clemens. "Welcome back to the land of the living Commander," he grumbles in a dark voice, "Want to tell me why you're not dead with a knife in your chest?" 

Clemens sighs inwardly, knowing that he might react this way, "I apologize sir, it was part of my plan to..."

Suddenly Garrick grabs her by the throat and lifts her into the air, hanging her over the railing. "If I can't trust my second in command then who the fuck can I trust?" he asks her. 

Clemens struggles for air as his large hand clamps around her throat like a vice grip, "I can explain," she gasps.

"You're damn right you will you twat!" he shouts at her, casually flinging her away into a pile of wreckage. Garrick walks off in a foul mood, "I want a damage report, a tally of the dead, and the heads of the fuckin traitors in front of me in ten minutes!" he hollers as he stomps away.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Karl watched as Garrick walked off, he offered a hand to Clemens and helped her to her feet

"Glad you are back among the living Commander"
"You had me fooled" he said with a smile
"Commander with your permission i'll see to the damage report and the death toll" Karl said releasing her hand
"I'll leave you to handle the traitors"
"It would seem you know more about who they were and what they were about that I do"

He saluted and turned and began to move around the deck assessing the damage first

"Marine" he shouted at a random person passing
"Bring me a pen and a piece of paper"

The man saluted and ran off

"I want the five of you to begin cleaning up what's left of the boat" he commanded another group
"Bring in who ever you need to help you under my command"

The five men saluted and turned to get to work

"I want to ten of you to find all the dead and carry them to the infirmary"
"Lt Smirnov" Tsubaki shouted as she walked toward him
"I wouldn't go into the Infirmary"
"Why is that recruit?"
"Well I fought Lockette in there and it's full of poisonous spores"
"Point taken"
"You will carry the dead an injured to the mess hall instead"

The men turned and began to work

"Commander do you need my assistance with the traitors?" Tsubaki asked as she walked over to stand in front of Clemens

*With the Black Sun Pirates
*
Ginkai tapped Rensuei on his shoulder

"Yow since yuh in such a good mood mek we jus leave"
"I swear you are so much less fun when you are sober"
"OK none of these guys are worth killing" Rensuei said 

The two fishmen walked off and Rensuei bent and picked up the bracelets he liked he had purposely not destroyed them. There was a roar behind them and Rensuei spun and dodged a slash and stabbed Geno in his arms pumping loads of poison into each arm.

"I won't bother to kill you" Rensuei said
"You put me in such a good mood I'll let you live"

He punched him in his face and sent him skidding along the ground again

"Let's go you sober kill joy" Rensuei said looking at his friend


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 22, 2009)

-Colt vs. Jerry-
Who are you anyways? Jerry asked. He wanted to know if it was someone he needed to kill. Killing someone who is isn't contracted to would just be sloppy.
Colt Heartbreak. I would ask who you are, but I really don't give a damn, Colt replied.
Fair enough,
Jerry took off, running fast as hell like normal. His nickname was, "The Phantom," because most people can't see him and they have no idea what's happening to them when he strikes. He didn't even phase Colt though. He stood there with his steak knife. Jerry tried to connect a few slashes with his blades, but Colt easily blocked them.
Jerry's style was sort of a mix between Kuro and Bellamy's. Like Kuro, it involved running around extremely fast, cutting people with long blades. It's similar to Bellamy's due to the fact that he likes to move extremely fast around his prey for quite a long time before actually striking. It's all mind games.
Colt didn't care for his way of fighting. He'd need to wait for Jerry to go in for an attack before he could do anything. He decided his best move was just to cripple his feet.
Hunger Feast:2 strikes Colt simply aimed where Jerry was going be both times. The first attack hit Jerry's left foot, and the second attack hit the right one. 
It caused Jerry to stumble a few steps but it didn't knock him down. However, something happened that Jerry never imagined. Cold blitzed strait in front of him, right in his line of path.
*One Inch Roundhouse*, It connected in Jerry's right temple. This made Jerry fall sideways extremely hard.. Before Jerry could land Colt blitzed to the side where he was falling, *One foot Vertical Strike,* the kick landed on Jerry's jaw. It was powerful enough to change Jerry's momentum from downwards, falling to upwards, flying. He flew up about a good 7 feet. As he was falling Colt finished it, *Front Kick Flip*, Colt smashed Jerry's back ans sent him down hard enough to create a crater in the sand where they fought.
It was over. Colt babyshaked Jerry.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 22, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
Mathias choose an orange kimono with the designs of a setting sun upon it. Of course the Otoro Empire insignia was on the back of the kimono. He had previously knocked two of the Otoro shipwrights into the ocean with a *"Gale force palm!"*. He looked around to see if the rest of the crew was ready for departure and to his satisfactory they were. 

Mathias explored the foreign ship and found a map of the part of the Grabdline they were currently in. "Apparently, these guys were on their way to deliver some goods to someone at a rendezvous point. The location of the Otoro Empire is marked on here though."  Mathias said as he pointed toward the location. "Someone turn this thing around! We're heading towards the Otoro Empire!" Mathias commanded.

Nicobi scratched his head for a moment and approached Mathias with a puzzled look on his face. "Uhhh hey Mathias. Why can't we just take this ship and be on our way?  I mean, there's nothing wrong with it and it'd be much less of a hassle." He said questioningly.

Mathias scratched his head in a thoughtful manner. "Well....uhh.....this ship isn't exactly what I had in mind. I want a ship that's unique and one of a kind." Mathias said with reassurance. "Now someone turn this thing around!"

*Saigohi*
Darver considered Tatsu's words for a moment. "They're strong, much stronger than me. If they plan on getting me out that courage will be all they need to do it!" Darver looked at Tatsu intently. "Courage, willpower, ambition. When one is fueled by one of these phenomenons, extraordinary things can happen. Your crew obviously have the courage and willpower to rescue you," 

Darver stopped for a moment and looked towards the ground. He recalled the time he encountered the Unnamed Crew at Wyaton and Inana, both times they escaped with their lives even while faced with impossible challenges. _"There is something about this crew....luck is not the only thing on their side."_ Darver said to himself. 

"Your crew is a very extraordinary one dragon. They've escaped the clutches of the Makaosu on numerous occasions and even escaped from me. That is what I find so extraordinary." Darver said as he focused on Tatsu once again. "They would be even more extraordinary if they could make it to this specific cell. The only thing is we are positioned at one of the highest points int he castle where the truly dangerous reside for the time being. The reason you were probably put into this zone is because of your recent acts. Assaulting the Knight's of Tensei and attacking a marine base. The government fears you could pose a significant threat to them in the future so they sent you here." Darver continued on.

"That is one thing we have in common dragon. Our supreme hate for the World government. I won't be meeting my end here today..."

*Unnamed Crew*
Anglora rose from the dog pile and dusted herself off. The crew had fallen into near darkness with only a faint light for them to help guide themselves. Anglora held her hand out and sparks began to erupt from them, producing a much brighter light for the Unnamed crew. The light revealed a large and creepy looking cave. Occasionally it would shake because of the vibrations of the many volcanoes on the island.

"I wonder why I was never informed about this place? The government most likely exclusive to those of the upper ranks in the marines. Either way we must hurry before we're discovered."  Anglora said as she walked forward, lighting the way for the crew.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2009)

_*On The Dark Justice....*_
"Commander do you need my assistance with the traitors?" Tsubaki asked as she walked over to stand in front of Clemens.

Clemens doesn't pay attention to Tsubaki as she focuses her eyes on Garrick, glaring at him. She touches the reddened bruise around her already bloody neck and spits at the ground where Garrick was just standing, thinking dark thoughts, but she quickly banishes them from her mind.  

"Hmm...what did you say?" she asks Tsubaki, suddenly shifting her attention towards the girl. 

"I just wanted to know if you need assistance with the traitors..."  Tsubaki repeats. 

Clemens shakes her head, "No you deserve a break. If you wish, see what you can do about tending to the wounded or helping with the damage report."  

She limps towards the unconscious body of Maxi and touches his right shoulder. "I know how to deal with traitors," she mutters. A mirror forms under them and they melt into it. 

Several minutes later she dumps the tied and gagged bodies of former Seaman Recruit Silva Lockette, and former Chief Warrant Officer Maxi Corona, into V's torture chamber, located deep within the bowels of the ship. A note is clipped to Maxi's back. 

_At least you can't say I never did anything for you..._


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates*

Nicobi walked over to the wheel and spun it around

"I've never done this but I've watched the helmsman enough" Nicobi said 

He held the wheel steady and listened to Mathias' instructions

"Mat can you give us a favorable wind to send us on our way?" Nicobi said as he clutched the wheel with both hands


*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki watched as Clemens disappeared

"Well if she said I can rest that's what I will do" Tsubaki said

She walked toward her room and when she got there she found it was strangely completely intact she knelt down and pulled a huge chest out from under her bed. 

"I haven't done this is so long" Tsubaki said with a sigh

She locked the door and removed all her clothes and opened the window. She dragged the chest closer to the window so the sun fell on it. She opened it and revealed dark brown almost black dirt and stepped into it and several leaves grew out of her body and roots grew out of her feet and filled the dirt. all the wounds on her body healed 

"Synthesis" she whispered as her hair blew up around her

The leaves fell from her body and the roots retracted into her body and she staggered over to her bed and passed out on the bed. When she used Synthesis she healed her body entirely but she would need to sleep for at for a few hours.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 22, 2009)

*Port of Spain Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Hello darling" came a sensual voice from the doorway. "What the fuck?" Marc replied into the darkness. Through the darkness and his drunken haze Marc couldn't see who was posed in his doorway but he was sure it wasn't a threat. "I understand someone was a bit lonely and needed some company" the voice said again. "My name is Candi" the girl said introducing herself. Marc reached for the light but ended up knocking over everything on the side table in the process. "Looks like I am going to have to do all the work" Candi giggled.

Meanwhile in Wesley's room his girl was facing some frustration. Wesley was completely ignoring her and scribbling down drunken ideas in his note book. The girl decided to take the initiative and began to undress Wesley who did not even seem to notice. She giggled to herself at Wesley as any other man would have his eyes front and center at her naked form. "I am Holli, by the way"  the girl said introducing herself. Wesley however did not even hear or apparently feel as Holli went to work.

The girls continued to dance and party around the city with all the other natives but their fun high was wearing off. At this late hour they were starting to feel tired and sleepy, but surprisingly the natives kept going. "Where do they get their energy from?" Tetra asked panting. "I wish I knew" Fire said her hands on her knees. Even Akawana had started to turn down people for dances for no other reason than exhaustion. "I think its time to start heading back" Akawana said mopping at her forehead and fanning at her face.

Marc much to his annoyance found himself strapped to his bed. He had told Candi no in several different ways but for some reason she thought this was how Marc got off. "I see you were getting prepared" Candi said giggling as she saw Marc had on no shirt. Candi unbuttoned Marc's jeans and began to slide them off giggling at Marc's black boxers with red hearts. "Those are a nice touch" Candi said with a coy smile. "Now lets see my present" she said her voice filled with excitement as she ignored Marc's drunken refusals.

Wesley continued to ignore Holli as she mounted him and started her job. "You are something else you know that?" Holli said with a giggle. "Your body is responding but your mind doesn't even seem to be aware of what is going on." Wesley stopped writing and for a moment Holli thought he would speak but instead he stared of into the distance as though he was working out something in his mind. Then a look of happiness crossed his face and he went back to writing in his notepad.

The girls made their way back to their hotel, they were sweaty and tired and just wanted to sleep. They approached the front desk and inquired about the rest of their crew mates. Everyone had single rooms including the girls, Hawthorne would be sleeping on the ship. "Can you tell me what room Marc is in?" Tetra asked shyly, "I want to tell him good night." Fire giggled but Akawana frowned and asked to see Marc as well. The desk attendant a young female raised an eyebrow,  "he is in room one, you would be is second and third visitors tonight."

Candi snatched off Marc's boxers and a look of amazement crossed her face. She began to fan at herself as Marc repeated the statement he had been maintaining sine she had arrived. "Aren't you a big boy" Candi said climbing on to the bed.

_Meanwhile...._

"What do you mean second and third visitors?" Tetra asked confused. "Well, a large gentleman carried him in here over his shoulder and took him to his room. Shortly after a young woman in a bikini came by and asked which room Marc D. Gomes was in, I directed her to room 1." *"WAIT WHAT?!"* Tetra and Akawana roared slamming their hands on the desk. *"SMIRNOV!"* They roared in unison dashing towards Marc's room.

Candi positioned herself over Marc who by this time was too tired, drunk and weak to continue to tell her to fuck off. "here we go" Candi said with a smile when suddenly the door was split in two from a violent kick. Tetra flipped on the light and the image that met her eyes filled her with rage. "If you go so much as a centimeter lower, I will snatch you bald" Tetra roared. "Go wild, don't worry I can patch her up" Akawana said with a sickening smile.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

Ginkai herded Renseui back to the boat, luckily the destruction had come to an end without too many injuries. Renseui continued to grumble to himself and Ginkai whistled to himself as he began to load his pipe. Ginkai found his lighter and lit his pipe and took a huge hit. "Jus tek a draw and feel easy" Ginkai offered Renseui. Renseui glared at him dangerously and Ginkai withdrew the pipe. "Rass a simple no woulda nice still."

Ginkai and Renseui boarded the boat and Ginkai whistled loudly. Renseui meanwhile called out to Kang who surfaced in front of Renseui. As Renseui interacted with him Ginkai explained to everyone that it would be best they left the island. "Why?" Kai asked curiously. When Ginkai explained a look of realization crossed Kai's face. "Yeah lets go" Kai said to the others, "I am not in the mood to fight right now."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 22, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
Nicobi requested that Mathias move the wind in their favor so that they could get to their destination faster which Mathias was obliged to do. Mathias began to rotate around in place while flailing his arms around. Mathias then clenched both his hands together with a wind orb snugly in between them. Mathias charged up towards the sail and threw his clenched fist at it.

*"Turbulent Plow: Autumn Breeze!"* Mathias bellowed as he opened his clenched hands in a kamehameha style, releasing the orb of wind towards the sails with a powerful thrust. The wind hit the sails with great force propelling the ship at a much greater speed.

"Is that wind favorable enough?" Mathias said with a grin.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun
*
Rensuei dismissed Kang and turned but the ship was already in motion

"You guys are fast" Rensuei said with a smile
"I'm tired from playing with Kang and those humans" Rensuei said
"Playing?" Kai asked
"Yow why you mus fight everywhere we go?" Ginkai asked
"Cause I like to fight, like how you like to smoke and like to drink" he said pointing to Ginkai
"And like how you like to fix the boat and make it perfect" he said pointing to Kai
"And like how you like to read books" he said pointing to Nila
"And well we both like to fight" he said with a smile looking at Kilik
"I don't try to stop you guys from doing what you like"
"So leave me a lone to do what I like" Rensuei said

He climbed up the main mast of the ship and curled up and was asleep in no time

*Port-of-Spain Island, With the Black Sword Pirates
*
Smirnov stood naked in the room with a huge smile on his face. He suddenly heard a loud ruckus in teh room next to his

"*Excuse me darling*" he said walking to the door

He opened the door and walked out into the corridor totally naked

"*What the hell is going on here?*" he boomed in a deep voice

Tetra, Fire and Akawana turned to face him

"*SMIRNOV IT WAS YO...*" Tetra started until she choked off
"*If you don't want Marc to have fun she can come spend the night with me*" he said with a smile
"*Come on darling i'll take care of you*" Smirnov said beckoning the frightened girl

Akawana was transfixed on Smirnov, there was suddenly a loud scream from down the corridor and Simo burst through the door. He backed down the corridor. Everyone but Akawana looked down the corridor at Simo

"What's wrong my dear?"
"I'm too much woman for you?" said an Alvida sized woman
"You are too much woman for a giant" Simo spluttered
"I can't help men with bad taste" the woman said 

She tucked a humongous breast back into her bikini and blew a kiss for Simo. He shuddered as she walked down the corridor past the others.

"*I'm going to get my money's worth*" Smirnov said
"*Lets go*" he said putting a hand around her and guiding her into his room
"Smirnov I don..." Fire started
"*Don't start with me*" Smirnov said glaring at her

Akawana walked behind the woman but Fire grabbed her

"Where do you think you are going?"
"I thought you were tired" Fire said dangerously

Smirnov's door slammed and there was a click from the inside followed by almost immediate giggling.

Meanwhile

"_I can't believe this is happening_" Dreyri thought
"_Finally_" he said with his hands clasped

There was a loud scream and some ruckus outside, he could hear Smirnov quarreling then more noise and Simo screaming. The girl looked around

"_Don't worry about that_" Dreyri said calmly

His heart was racing, the door flew open and Fire was standing in the door way bristling with anger

"I can't stop Smirnov but i'm going ot stop you"
"He's seventeen you damm whore" 

Fire disappeared from the door way and appeared in front the girl she pushed her off Dreyri and she fell back ward onto the floor flat on her ass

"Get your dirty skank ass out of here before I kill you" Fire said angrily
"You don't have to tell me twice"
"Seventeen"
"Thanks for saving me from that" she said in a huff and stormed out the room
"_I'm going to fucking kill you_" Dreyri said looking around the room for his sword
"Oh shut up, you never know what she had"
"_WHAT EVER SHE HAD I WANTED_" Dreyri said sounding like he was about to cry
"If you had gotten syphilis i'm sure you'd have loved that"
"_It woulda been fun getting it_"
"_You're not my mom_" he said sounding angrily
"It's no use talking to you when you are like like" Fire said and disappeared again
"_Come back I'm going to kill you for cock blocking me you crazy bitch_" Dreyri called behind her as he tried to pull on his pants  

Meanwhile

"_Sir we've captured a pair of what seems to be Dire Wolves in the forest_"
"Dire Wolves?" the man said with a cocked eyebrow
"_Sir they killed 10 men in the process of capturing them_"
"Why didn't you just kill them?"
"_Sir it's against the law they are endangered_"
"_They also appear to be the wolves that are usually seen with Fire of the Black Sword Pirates_"
"If they are here so is she and the rest of the crew"
"Get the men together"
"We are going to get a promotion" he said a smile splitting his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2009)

Clemens looks at herself in one of the many mirrors that hang on the walls of her personal cabin, which thankfully escaped the brunt of the damage incurred to the ship during the battle. She stares blankly at her tired face, even her normally bright green eyes look washed out and dim. 

*BERU! BERU! BERU BERU! BERU!*

The baby den den mushi on her desk rings repeatedly. She sighs and ignores it, knowing who it is on the other line. Suddenly it activates on its own and the face of the tiny snail takes on a familiar scowl....

*"CLEMENS WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING?! I WANT A REPORT NOW!!"* Garrick's voice growls through the snail. 

"I'm sorry I was just getting over almost being choked to death....again," she responds.  

*"GODDAMNIT DON'T BE SUCH A SNIVELING LITTLE TURD. YOU'RE LUCKY I DIDN'T RIP YOUR FUCKIN HEAD OFF. I'VE KILLED OTHER OFFICERS FOR LESS THEN THE SHIT YOU JUST PULLED!"  *

Clemens rolls her eyes, "I feel so fortunate..." she mumbles, not caring about the clear sarcasm in her voice.
*
"I want to see you in my quarters now!"* he responds and then the line abruptly cuts off, and the snail closes its eyes. 

Clemens can't help but laugh, she knows exactly why he wants to see her and what he wants from her, and its certainly more then just a report. 

"So you wanted to join the Marines huh? Sign me up..." she tells her reflection. 

_Five years ago..._
_"I'm not going to marry someone just so it will make us richer," Clemens says, looking at herself in a mirror. Her flaming red hair is much longer and her face while not being that much more different looks far more innocent and carefree, less cynical. She also wears a peculiar ebony necklace around her neck which is in fact made of seastone. 

Her mother looms over her shoulder. A tall woman with equally shockingly red hair but a stern face, "Oh yes you will. That boy's family is even wealthier then we are and it will make us both stronger when we join as one. Besides consider yourself lucky we even found a boy willing to marry you after you ate that damned fruit and turned into an abomination!" she rebukes her daughter sternly. 

"You know that wasn't my fault, mother," Clemens responds stubbornly, "And I have dreams of my own. I want to help people and accomplish great things. Something I can be proud of." 

"Beverly you're not good enough to have any dreams. All you have is that pretty face and that ungodly power. You'll never amount to anything on your own, so just be thankful that you will have a man to look after you," her Mother replies sternly, she spins around and walks out of Clemens bedroom, slamming the door shut and locking it from the outside. 

Clemens picks up a small mirror and hurls it at the door.

A week later...
A bored Marine Sargent sits at a recruiting station. Suddenly Clemens walks up to him and slams her hand on his desk. 

"Sign me up!" she tells him with a grin._


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 22, 2009)

*Port of Spain Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Soooooooo......." Marc said looking at the look of blood lust on Tetra's face. Akawana reappeared in the doorway, she surveyed Marc carefully with a smile on her face. "Avert your eyes" Tetra said looking at Akawana dangerously. "Hey there isn't a law against looking is there?" Akawana said her eyes transfixed on Marc. "I don't think you can fix your own eyes I suggest you look away" Tetra said annoyed. Akawana folded her hands in annoyance, "if I can't look and I certainly can't touch" Akawana said carefully, "I think I will go to bed."

"WHAT THE FUCK WERE YOU DOING?" Tetra roared jumping up and down in rage. It was very rare for Tetra to cuss and this meant she was beyond infuriated. "Hey I wasn't fucking doing anything, as you can plainly see" Marc said indicating to his restraints. Tetra opened her mouth to scream and Marc decided right there and then he would just agree with her to get this over and done with. "IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO THAT IT WILL BE WITH ME" Tetra screamed. "Fine" Marc said automatically, "wait what?"

Meanwhile in Wesley's room Holli had cleaned up and bowed herself out of the room with a slight smile. Wesley still didn't seem to realize what had happened much less that he was naked. Wesley continued to jot down ideas in his book muttering to himself as he did so. Suddenly smacked himself in his head hard, "Wesley is so dumb, why didn't he think of that before?" Wesley asked himself. Wesley scribbled away furiously in his book and then shut it with a snap. "Wait why is Wesley naked?" Wesley asked looking down at himself.

*Aboard The Tempest*

"Where are we going Korver?" Su Lin asked, "we have been sailing for quite a while now." "Don't worry my dear we will be there soon" Korver said politely, "just bare with me a little bit longer."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2009)

*On the Pirate's Dream...*

Kent stands on the front of the boat, slowly clenching and unclenching his fists. The fodder have poured all the power into the ship's engines, giving it all possible speed.

The rest of the Blade Pirates, minus Jorma, stand behind him, weapons ready. Derrick's arm is free of his cast, though it isn't quite 100 percent. Kent can only hope that his opponent, this Clemens, isn't either.

Jorma walks among the cannons, shouting orders to the fodder manning them.

"All right! Listen up! In about 10 sort minutes we'll enter firing range of the marine vessel. That means I want you guys to give them hell with our cannons. I'll be in the gunner control room, monitoring things, so if your cannon starts moving on it's own, don't fight it. It means I see something you don't understand?"

"SIR!"

"All right! Let's jump to it! Battlestations!"

*On The Dark Justice...*

"Well yippee-I-yay," Prince muttered, slumping onto the floor. "I think I'll just go to sleep, and wake up some time next decade..."

"Jr. Lt. SIR!" A fodder shouts suddenly. "We're tracking a vessel coming in from the northeast. It's moving fast, and it's flying a Jolly Roger!" Prince's eyes shoot open.

"What, they're attacking us? Are they retarded?"

"Sir, we've identified them as the Blade Pirates, the ones who aided the Angel Pirates in escaping-"

"Oh. That explains it. GARRICK!" Prince shouted, running towards his office. "SIR!" He slams into Garrick's door and breaks it down, looking up to see a startled Garrick and Clemens. _Whoopseedasee...._

"PRINCE YOU LITTLE DIPSHIT WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU"RE DOING IN MY OFFICE!" Garrick shouts.

_Please don't spit,_ Prince thinks to himself. _It's so unhygenic._ He starightens and throws a salute. "Sorry sir. We have a pirate ship moving in fast. They mean to enage us sir. Fodder have identified them as the Blade Pirates, the ones who defeated Rago not too long ago...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 22, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

Shin fell down into the pit while screaming."Hiiiiiiii!!!"With a heavy thud he eventually landed.He had twisted in all kinds of ways but managed to evade getting a spike trough his fleshy parts.He had just managed to free an arm, the first step to climb out of the pit.

"Here, I've got something for you to fondle."Annie spoke from above, a grenade was lobbed after him.He could just make it out, it was a feet or two away from his face and a panicking Shin quickly tried to get it further away from him with his free hand. He managed to roll it several feet further away from him before it exploded. He was saved from long lasting injury by this, in stead he was just sent flying into the nearby wall in a comedic fashion.

And just as gravity was about to pull him down into the pit, riddled with spikes, Alph extended an arm and used it to pull Shin back up again.

"Could you two do your rear end fondling, or whatever you kids call it these days, when we're safely away from here."Alph sighed, then shuddered."Humans and those disgusting things they do when they're attacted to each other."

Both Annie and Shin started to deny, all the while insulting each other at the same time. Annie was shouting something about him owing her money for the grabbing he had done earlier and Shin was steamed about being thrown into that pit with a grenade. It went on until Alph told them off again."We do not have time for this mating dance of yours, we came here to save Tatsu so lets get moving."

With the two hotheads calmed down, well they were still grumbling but it was better then the shouting they did before, the group headed trough the corridor and then reached a large opening. It was a gigantic cave, geysers spewing boiling hot water were spread all over the place and went off in an irregular pattern. Passing trough this place safely would prove troublesome.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

Zeke?s boat continued to rock slowly as it drifted down the ocean. Good thing the sea isn?t angry today, he thought. As if the gods hated him, a giant shadow descended on him. Zeke looked up, his eyes wide. A 20 foot-long sea king was looking at his boat with hungry eyes. Zeke jumped out of his boat as the monster ate it. Zeke growled. He may have hated that boat, but he still had made it. Zeke swam incredibly fast and jumped out of the water. Rearing back his arm, he punched the Sea King in its nose. The monster roared in pain and slammed its head into Zeke. Zeke went flying across the ocean. The monster swam away.

Zeke flew over a ship. Zeke was impressed. It was quite the ship. He then began falling at high speed down to the ship. Zeke waved his arms, trying to land in the water, but he slammed headfirst into the deck of the ship.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2009)

*On the Pirate's Dream...*

"Incoming," Kaya sighed wearily as she rolled to avoid a large fishman that came hurtling out of the sky. The fishman crash landed on the deck and quickly stood up, as if to apologize. Instead, he got the weapons of several pirates pointed at his face.

"Hi, I'm Kent." Kent said, smiling. "I see you've landed on my ship. Care to explain why before I punch halfway to reverse mountain?"

"You might want to listen to him," Kaya advised, pointing a knife at the fishman's throat. "He's been so testy today. What with us going on a suicide mission and all."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

Zeke stood up, shaking off the dust that had gotten on his spandex. Zeke sighed. What type of trouble he had gotten in now, he thought. Zeke got on his knees and into a begging position. ?I?m so sorry. A Sea King threw me here. I can fix your ship,? he said. He then stood up and said, ?Just please forgive me.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2009)

Dracal Vs Bolt/Shou/James-

"Oh just deal with it!" Belle shouts as she takes care of Eve first. "G..guh..." Eve holds her stomach. "Damn.. this is bad..." Belle removes a long pair of tweezers and reaches into the bullet hole, trying to remove the bullet lodged somewhere in Eve's intestines. "So what happened here?" Bolt Asked. "Pfff...." James tries not to laugh. "That guy shot everybody." Shou comments. "I see." Bolt nods. "Alright! stay out of my way! I'll take him down!" WHAM! Shou and James smack Bolt over the head causing him to fall. "LIKE HELL!!!" they both shout. 

"would you all please shut up." Dracal stands up and coughs. "You dirty son of a bitch." He looked at Bolt. "No one has ever dirtied my face." He raised his pistol. "DIE!" he pulls back on the trigger but all that's heard is a click. "...." Everyone blinks. "CLICK! CLICK! CLICK! CLICK! CLICK!!!" he keeps pulling the trigger. "You.. you have to load it." Bolt comments. "SILENCE!"

he charges forward with his sword in hand, Slashing downward. Bolt jumps out of the way, "You sure you are ok enough to fight?" James asks. "I'm fine, my fevers gone." Bolt slides across the ground as he lands. "Alright then!" James draws two swords. "We should be able to take him!" Shou grins. "I don't think you'll need to be here." His eyes darken and begin to focus on his target. "I AM FROM THE HAZAMA CLAN!" He screams into the air. 

"I WILL RIP YOUR INSIDES OUT AND MAKE THEM INTO A COMFORTABLE CHAIR!" He charges forward and begins to slash wildly. Dracal blocks with his blade, breaks shou's stance and kicks his side sending him away. James and Bolt charge forward, James slashes four times in quick succession, Dracal blocks, Jumps over James and places his hand on his head to stabilize himself as he kicks Bolt away. Then he quickly turns himself and Knee's james in the back before flipping and heading towards Belle. 

With the MMP-

"Hmm..." Jason sat in the captains office, filled with all sorts of marine items, Like flags, coats and paintings. "Hmmmm...." He turned his head, watching a large Denden mushi. "I wonder.... if this only calls marines..." he began digging through the desk, finding a few keys and even a black denden mushi. "ooh?" He opened a little glass cover over the denden mushi. 

"This is the Nonki, We are-" Jason closed the denden mushi. "Nonki... That's my brothers group." he tossed the denden mushi back into the desk and sighed. "I'm bored." Beru beru beru! Beru beru beru! The large denden mushi rang. "Ah..." Jason picked it up. "Hello?" he asked. "YOU BASTARD!!! YOU STOLE MY SHIP!!!" a familiar voice shouts. "oooh... your that guy from the island... the CP3 guy."

"I HAVE A NAME YOU BASTARD!" he shuts then calmed himself. "Listen to me. I will forgive this action if you give yourselves up. if not, I will be forced to have the marines descend upon your crew. They wrecked a town you know." He chuckled. "ah, that sounds like something they'd do." Jason answers back. "WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU!?" The man shouts. "You can't capture my crew." Jason smiles and hangs up.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

Rek was still in bed, sipping his tea slowly. He had been drinking the same cup for two hours, taking small sips before putting it down next to him and staring outside his room through the window. He could only see endless sea, and the occasional ship passing by.

In her room, Jun was also in bed. She could barely move, and when she did so it ached everywhere. She turns her head to the left, where a tray of tea and biscuits was sitting on a short table. She tries to reach for it, but is too tired to do so. 

In the ship forge, Cass was talking to a couple of engineers. Several guns were laid down on top of a work table, all of them incomplete. 

"Thanks guys, I hope you can make my new gun soon!" She tells everyone cheerfully. Cass recieved less injuries than the others, but the wound Zavin inflicted on her still pained from time to time.

Up at the crow's throne, Yumi, Greize and Matyr were discussing the crew's next action. With Rek out of commission Yumi had taken command, and aside from Matyr's grumbling no one questioned Yumi's position. Ruru was in fact the first to suggest she take the role of captain for now.

"Greize, did you contact Oressa's watcher?" Yumi asked.

Grieze nodded. "Yeah, what we're doing is completely within family rules. Can't say the same for the government, though." The gambler/watcher didn't like having to talk with his peers since they were all pricks, but it that would be better than having Yumi chain him to the ship's bow.

"I'm still against doing this." Matyr said, though no one really paid attention to his whining. In fact the only reason he was in the meeting was that he knew the ship more than anyone else, and if stroking his ego will make progress they would tolerate him.

" Either we do what Oressa tells us to, or she sends Zavin back at us. That's what she told me." Yumi and everyone else didn't want to meet the rat knight again, after the beating he gave everyone. In fact she and Grieze were pretty lucky. Though they both were injured in the battles at Candor, they were in top shape compared to the others.

"But before we do anything, we have to get someone first."

_Some island nearby_

Elza was happily toasting some seaking meat at the local market. She had been staying outside the town, but often she would go inside town and sell off food she couldn't eat anymore. She used the money to pay for supplies, and so far everything was relatively peaceful.

"I hope Rekkie-poo arrives soon, I miss him and Cass and everyone else so much." She then looks up to the sky. A cloud in the shape of a dragon was floating in the air. "I hope Tatsu's fine."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Rensuei could hear movments on the deck but he didn't stir he listened keenly to the conversation going on.

"If he sleeps while we pass them we should be fine" he heard Kai's voice say

He sat up and peeked over the top of the crows nest and saw a pair of ships. He smiled, he had seen enough of the world to know those ships were transporting goods for the WG.

"They might have human money" he thought
"I can't cause trouble everywhere I go" 
"I'll need to get some"

He hopped dropped down from the crows nest and fell to the deck with a cloud creak

"Hey be careful, you'll break the deck"
"And you'll fix it" he said with a smile
"Everyone get ready, we are going to get some human money"
"Mi like how dat soun still, was a run low pon funds" Ginkai said
"Please don't kill anyone" Nila said holding her head
"I'm not making any promises" Rensuei said
"KAAAAAAAANNNNGGGGG" he roared
"Who's in?" he said hopping onto the head of the seaking that appeared out the water next to the boat

*Aboard The Dark Justice
*
"_Lt Smirnov a ship flying a jolly roger is approaching us at full speed_"
"They couldn't have picked a worse time" he said
"Notify the other officers and man what is left of the cannons and fire as soon as they get into range" Karl said
"I need to get ready"

He walked around the ruined deck, it was almost fully clear of debris. He headed for the room she shared with Tsubaki and tried to go in but it was locked. He pulled a key from his pocket and walked into the room to see her lying naked on her bed her chest moving up and down with the rhythmic motion of sleep. He covered her and then woke her

"Tsubaki" he said clearing the hair from her face
"Are you OK?" he asked
"I'm perfect"
"How long have I been sleeping?"
"If you came down here and passed out right away it would be about a few hours"
"We are being attacked by pirates though" he said 
"Can you fight?"
"Yes I'm perfect" she said with a smile
"Get some clothes on and be ready for battle"

Karl knelt down and pulled out his mail battle jacket he put it one and the back of the jacket moved like tendrils and closed the chest back and pushed it under the bed. They pulled out another chest and Karl pulled out a pair of chains to replace his shattered leg chains. He made them snake up his pant legs. He pulled two hand fulls of small eagles and put them in his pockets. He checked his seagulls and turned to face Tsubaki who was already in her battle uniform. With longer pants this time but the same top.

"I'm ready" she said patting her pockets
"It's a sunny day, no clouds and i'm fully healed" she said with a smile
"Lets go find Commodore Garrick and the others" Karl said as he strode to the door.

*With The Black Sword Pirates
*
Sun streamed into the room and Fire woke with a start she heard soft squeaks and looked down to see her mice on the ground

"What are you guys doing here?" she asked them

They chittered and squeaked frantically

"WHAT!" she screamed

She got out of the bed half dressed and ran down the hall waking everyone up

"THEY HAVE CAPTURED CLOUD AND STORM!!!" she screamed

It was only a matter of seconds before the doors began to open and sleepy heads stuck out and looked at her

"Well if you aren't going to help i'm going to go there and KILL ALL OF THEM" she finished in a scream and ran back into her room to put her clothes on.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 22, 2009)

*Port of Spain Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

If Fire had been making noise about anything else this early in the morning, after what happened last night, she would have gotten a swift shut the fuck up from Marc and almost assuredly Dreyri as well. But those wolves were Marc's nakama just as much as Fire was. Marc jumped out of bed and pulled on his jeans, he tossed the room and found the red tie he always had covering his forehead. He quickly fastened it and strapped his swords on before moving the ruins of his room door out of the way. 

Marc, Tetra, Fire, Smirnov and Simo were all already in the hall waiting. Akawana and Wesley would surely be staying behind and out of danger. Marc went over to Dreyri's room and blasted the door in. "Get the fuck out of bed" Marc said as Dreyri snarled violently. "Man I swear I am going to kill you in your fucking sleep" Dreyri said climbing out of bed grudgingly. "I would love to see you try it" Marc muttered to himself as he went back out the door.

It was only a few minutes before Dreyri was changed and ready, and the crew set off with Fire leading the way. Marc and Dreyri yawned loudly in unison as they made their way towards where the wolves were being held. "So...." Dreyri whispered to Marc awkwardly. "Did you and Tetra...." Dreyri said his voice trailing off. "What?" Marc said being purposely dense. "You know did you guys do it after she ran the other girl out the room?" "No" Marc replied, "I managed to get out of it." "Are you gay or something?" Dreyri asked in disbelief. "I swear to Oda I am going to fucking mutilate you one day and have Akawana fucking patch you up so I can do it again."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2009)

*On the Pirate's Dream...*

"No time now," Kaya said tersely. "We're in firing range." Kent looked up and grinned. 

"LET'S GET THE BASTARDS!" He shouted, sending Jorma the 'fire when ready' signal. Jorma shoots him a thumbs up and flips on the den den mushi.

"All cannons? Fire at will."

*Boom! Boom! Boom! Boom!*

The Pirate's Dream unleashed hell upon the already battered *Dark Justice*, cannonballs restoring the marine vessel to a state of chaos. Fodder ran around madly, trying to man the cannons, and desperately returned fire with what little cannons they could use. Jorma grinned, not even bothering to deploy flares. He took control of several cannons and blasted a few cannonballs out of the sky, then disabled most of the ship's remaining cannons with a few more shots.*Dark Justice* A cheer went up from the main force of the Blade Pirates, every second bringing them closer to the battle. "Continue firing! 10...9...8..7...6...5...4...3...2...1...Kent!" Kent lept forward.

"Geppou!" He shot effortlessly over the mere 20 yards seperating the two ships and simply mowed through fodder. "Garrick! Coward! Fight me!"  Derrick flew quickly after him, causing chaos with his lasers. Knives flew through the air as Kaya boarded, face hard as stone as she chopped marines down left and right. William, flanked by Angelina, managed to slip past the main force of marines and work their way into the main part of the ship. Usagi sprinted across the deck like an out of control freight train, smashing away any marine foolish enough to get in his way. Flynn was carried unceremoniously on his back.

"HEY WATCH IT FURBALL, YOU NEARLY GOT ME KILLED!"

"I HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE FIRE!" Jorma shouted at the top of his lungs, patches of flame erupting where he shot his pellets.

_This is insane!_ Prince thought, weaving through the crowd of fodder. _I've got to..what the-_ A knife whized by him, cutting his ear. He responded by firing his pistol without even looking behind him. His bullet grazed her, and the girl laughed.

"That all you got marine? C'mon, show-" Prince whirled around.

That voice.

He knew that voice.

Kaya!?

"Prince!?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2009)

Dracal Vs Bolt/Shou/James-

Dracal heads straight for Belle but Bolt Shou and James quick get in front of him, weapons draw. Except for Bolt who had his arm and cast out, "Pfff..." "SHUT IT!" Dracal stops in his tracks and holds his sword out in front of him, "Move," he stabs it into the ground and the floor under them begins to crack and eventually collapses beneath them. They desperately dive out of the way but then dive back when they see Dracal leaping towards Belle.

He leaps over them delivering a few kicks knocking them away. As soon as he finishes dealing with them he brings his attention back to Belle, but she has an arrow aimed at him, "I can handle myself Angel's Blight!" he is forced to lean backwards in mid air to avoid the exploding arrow. However this leaves him wide open for the others, or so they thought.

James and Shou each come from a different direction, but he blocks Shou with his blade and James with his gun. Bolt does a diving kick but he lifts his leg and kicks him in the back throwing him off course and making him flip back to his feet as well as forcing Shou and James to head straight for each other. They simply clash blades to stop their force.

"Come on! We should've had him then!" James stomps frustrated. He readies all five of his blades, "I've had enough of this crap!" Bolt and Shou nod. Suddenly Bolt begins to get wrapped in a dark aura, Shou in a demonic aura and James in a red aura, *"We're finishing this!"*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

Zeke didn?t know what was going on. He just knew one thing. He had to get the hell out of there.  Attacks flew through the air as Zeke struggled to get off the ship. Zeke jumped to dodge a laser that had crossed his path. The laser hit the wood and Zeke was caught in an explosion. He went flying over to the Dark Justice. Shaking his head, he stood up. A circle of marines was gathered around him. They all looked really tough. Zeke sighed. I might actually lose this fight, he thought as he got into a fighting stance.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2009)

_*The Dark Justice...*_
Garrick's quarters tremble violently as the ship is attacked. He calmly wraps his massive fists with his patented seastone lined knuckle duster. "Yeah I'm comin' faggotts..." he mumbles. Clemens prepares for battle as well, loading two pistols. 

"What the fuck do you think you're doin?" he asks her. 

"Isn't it obvious? I'm going to help crush these vermin," she replies. 

Garrick inclines his face towards her, staring at the bloodstained bandage wrapped around her neck, and the paleness of her tired face which makes her red hair look even brighter in contrast to her pale skin. "Look at you," he grumbles, "You look like dogshit. Can you even make a mirror?" 

Clemens shrugs, "Justice doesn't take vacations. Someone once told me that," she counters. 

"Point taken you smart mouthed bitch," Garrick retorts. He leaps upwards straight through the cieling of his quarters, causing a large part to cave in. Clemens dives away to avoid the falling debris. 

Meanwhile, up top, Usagi charges forward like a freight train, bashing aside Marines in his wake like so many ragdolls. Flynn sits on his shoulder, reaching down and stealing the wallets of the various Marines that Usagi tosses to the floor. 

"Oi move slower!" Flynn complains, "It's easier to count their money," as he looks in a Marines wallet he frowns, "Damn Marines don't get paid much do they!" 

Suddenly Garrick blasts out of the deck in front of their path. "Oi asshole we've got the right of way!" Flynn yells at him. Usagi rams him straight in the chest with his head, but the large Marine stops Usagi in his tracks with his right hand. 

"Are either of you the Captain?" he growls at Flynn and Usagi. 

Flynn feels the killing intent coming off the Marine, realizing this guy means business. He smiles nervously, "Uh no, no, he's the captain," Flynn points at Kent in the distance. 

"Then fuck off," and Garrick slams them both through the hole he just blasted out of.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Kent vs. Garrick...*

"That's not very nice you know." Kent says casually, soruing up towards Garrick. "I like the panda." He shifts into a fighting stance. "Now am I gonna have to fight you, or will you be a good little marine and give up?" He taunted. Garrick roared and swiped at Kent. "Soru." He said simply, moving backwards the few feet needed to avoid the punch. "I'm fast." Suddenly he's blow backwards by a hard right from Garrick. Kent's thrown around 20 feet before coming to a stop.

"Not fast enough, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)." Garrick growled, coming after him. Kent shot to his feet and met Garrick's next punch with his weighted forearms. This time he was only thrown about 10 feet.

"Well shit." Kent said, soruing out of the way of Garrick's next attack. "Shigan!" His finger shot into Garrick' back, but the Commodore just laughed it off. _Maybe this wasn't such a good idea..._

*Kaya vs. Prince...*

"You're-"

"ALIVE!" The two long lost friends look like they're about to hug, but suddenly snap back into reality.

"But-"

"-you're-"

"-a-"

"-pirate."

"-marine." The two stand silently for a moment.

"HOW-"

"-COULD-"

"-YOU-"

"-DO-"

"-THIS-"

"-TO-"

"-ME?!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

The book shook as the cannons roared, Karl ans Tsubaki were walking through the hall

"They are here" Karl said running ahead

He looked back to see Tsubaki doing soemthing

"What are you doing?" 
"Preparing for battle" she said with a smile as she tucked a few pods into her pocket and held a pair in her hands

Karl passed a hole in the roof and jumped strait though the hole onto the deck

"Always showing off" Tsubaki thought and she too jumped and pulled herself through the hole. 

Tsubaki noticed a boy with goggles shooting pellets all over and flames bursting out where he struck. She made a few more pods and put them in her pocket. She threw toward him

"Lets see how he like poison spikes" Tsubaki thought blending in with the chaos.

Karl looked around for the people causing the trouble he noticed a man with a sword and a woman with a plunger fighting close to each other. 

"I have no time to play around" Karl said 

He pulled the two steel sea gulls from behind his back and throwing them into the air along with hand fulls of eagles. His chains snaked out his sleeves and flew toward the pair of pirates as the steel birds flew into the sky.

*With the Black Sword Pirates
*
"_I can't believe the Captain is a damm homo_" Dreyri thought

The Mice sat on Fire's shoulder directing her. The came upon a marine base with marines crawling all over.

"*They are expecting us*" Smirnov said
"I don't care, I hope they are expecting to die" Fire said through her teeth and tried to walk forward
"*I'm sure you can kill all of them*" Smirnov said with a smile
"*Lets think about what we want to do*"
"You guys think, I already know what I'm going to do" Fire said

She slapped away his hand and ran forward but something grabbed her and pulled he back wards.

"Calm the fuck down" Marc said sternly
"We all want to get them back" he said and relaxed his grip on her
"So what's the plan" Marc asked
"*Simo set up here with your rifle I want you using explosive shells, I will go though the front*" Smirnov said putting his bracelets in his pocket
"*Marc and Dreyri you will follow me in*"
"*Fire and Tetra you guys free the vorgs*" 
"*Lets have some fun*" Smirnov said clapping his hands together making a loud noise that made everyone jump with surprise
"*Sorry*" he said with a laugh

Simo set up and opened fire on the tops of the wall as Smirnov burst out of the forest pounding toward the base.

*BAAAABOOOOM
*
Elsewhere

"_Sir we are under attack_"
"Just as I predicted"
"Lets get ready to take them out"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2009)

Dracal Vs James/Shou/Bolt-

"W...What is this killing intent...!?" Dracal steps back. "Let's get this fight over with." James pulls all five swords back. "I agree." Shou sheathes his sword and readies to preform an Iai. "Let's end this." Bolt cracks his neck. "Akuma Style-Iai-Devil's slash!" Shou appears behind Dracal and sheaths his blade. His chest erupting in small cuts that form a demons face on his skin. "W...wha..?" He tries to find the words but James attacks next. "FOREST CANNON!!" with all five blades a large blast swallows Dracal and breaks out one of the walls. 

"_Violent Night_!" Bolt appears behind Dracal, The mans body covered in cuts and burns. "G...guhh..." He coughs but doesn't fall down. "You bastards.." He slashes at Bolt, however Shou blocks the attack. "Against three of us. How do you expect to win?" Shou grins before resting his sword on Dracals neck. "Curse yourself for ever having come to this island." With that, He sliced off Dracal's Nose, Ears, hands and feet. "Hail to the pain. Live in the suffering you've caused others." 

The three men left him screaming in pain on the ground. "Even without ears, you will hear everything people say about you." Shou, Bolt and James help Belle carry the others out of the buildings and back to the LTP's Ship.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Jorma vs. Tsubaki...*

Jorma eyes the pods as they fly towards his position and grins. "Finally, a marine with a little courage!" He shouts, grabbing two pellets from his pouch and letting them fly. They knock the poison filled pods back at the mob of marines, causing even more chaos. "Now where'd you go....ah!" He's yanked from his vantage point by several vines, which wrap themselves around his ankle and suspend him upside down in mid air.

"Well that takes care of that." Tsubaki said to herself, swinger her quaterstaff experimentally. "Time to finish him off. She walks up to the struggling Jorma an raises her staff. Jorma turns towards her and grins.

"Hey. I'm Jorma." Tsubaki notices something odd about his goggles. They seem to be several shades...darker? "Heads." Jorma says, tossing a bright yellow pellet in between them. Tsubaki's eyes widen, which is the last thing they should've done. The flash pellet goes off with a bang, spilling out light and temporarily blinding the young marine. Jorma laughs and cuts himself free, scrambling to get back to a better position.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki blinked and made the color of her skin darker green and drank in the sun light, the energy she got cleared her head quickly. She blinked and looked around but Jorma has disappeared in the chaos. She dropped a few seeds on the ground and concentrated and one of the seeds grew up into a strange looking tree with no leaves and thick spidery branches. The tree took root and destroyed a large part of the deck. She stood surrounded by branches that were dripping with an amber ooze. With her drawing power directly from the sun she could do this all tirelessly. She made the other seeds on the ground grow into vines with the same exploding pods she'd used earlier they began to spread like a carpet at the base of the tree.

"Lets see what he'll do next" Tsubaki said eyeing the crowd for the goggles from her vantage point.
"GET OFF THE DECK AND LET THE OFFICERS HANDLE THIS" Tsubaki shouted

With so much marines running around it was hard to find her target. Something exploded in the branches of the tree near to her and there was a flare of fire but it disappeared quickly with loud sizzling and smoke.

"Nice try" She shouted
"This tree has special sap that is fire retardant"
"I hope you had something else planned" 

She made a few more spine pods and started to throw them into the groups of Marines trying to escape from where she was fighting. She spotted Jorma being pushed along in the crowd and several vine began to grow quickly in his direction.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 22, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Derrick phases through the walls of the ship while remaining invisible. Not the easiest task but he is slowly getting better at it. He eventually spots a woman who seems to be preparing for battle, _"Let's shake her up a bit," _ he thinks to himself.

Suddenly Clemens' vanity slams to the ground, the mirror breaking. All of the items in her room begin to fly around, some slamming into walls. Her bed gets ripped apart, and a giant hole busts open in the wall, _"Let's see how tough these marines really are."_


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2009)

The marines surrounding Zeke all charged at him. Zeke jumped in the air and spun around. His legs slammed into each marines face, leaving a big bruise. Zeke jumped in the water and screamed, ?Sorry!?but the marines weren?t going to let him get away. The marines pulled out their pistols and begin to shoot rapidly at Zeke. Zeke dodged most of them, but one bullet grazed his cheek. Zeke?s eyes flashed red and he growled. Zeke burst out of the water and charged at the marines.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2009)

*The Dark Justice...*

As V was prying out Lockette's left eye, he heard a loud noise from up on deck.  The masked marine carefully placed the eye in a glass jar before he headed up on deck to see what was going on.  When he arrived, he found *The Dark Justice* to be in an even greater state of ruin then before.  Cannon balls were blasting into the ship, and marines were battling dozens of pirates.  

V grabbed a nearby pirate and spun him around, using him as a human shield.  His two comrades pointed guns at V, but they hesitated when they saw what V was doing.  Before they could react, they had knives planted firmly in between their eyes.  V snapped the shield's neck and tossed the body overboard before going to collect his knives.   

After V tugged the knives out of the dead pirate bodies, he noticed two pirates who were wreaking havoc across the deck.  One was wearing a green jacket and fighting with tanto blades, and the other one was a panda with a bamboo stick. "Panda," V muttered.  "Once I kill the other one, I'll cut the fur off of that one."  Bloodied knives in hand, V cut a path towards the two pirates, uncaring if he struck down friend or foe on his way there.  

William slammed a wooden stick onto a marine's head, knocking him out.  He still needed a new blade after Arcturus broke his old one.  William felt very uncomfortable fighting marines, so he was sort of glad he didn't have a sword to kill them with.  However, when one of the marines pointed his rifle at Angelina, William was more than happy to slam the sharpened stick through the man's throat.   

"Are those eagles?" Angelina asked after she smashed her plunger into the side of a marine's skull.  William followed her gaze and looked up.  They were, he noticed.  But how did they- Through the corner of his eye, William saw two chains shooting towards both him and Angelina through his ghost vision.  He spun and tackled Angelina just as the chains shot over their heads.     

William got to his feet and looked towards the man who sent the chains.  It was a tall marine with short hair.  William was taken aback.  Except for the hair, the man was a spitting image of what William had looked like back then.  A perfectly well done uniform, and the expression in that man's eyes... William knew this type of marine.  He himself was just like it once.  An ideal, perfect marine that followed the laws to the letter.  William couldn't bring himself to attack a man like this.  

Angelina, however, had no such qualms.  As William stared at the marine, she rushed at him, holding her plunger to one side.  When she got close enough she swung, straight the man's ribs.  When William saw this, he told himself he now had a new life.  Besides, even before William had lost his memory he had lost his undying faith in the marine code.  And now that he had found a new life, he began to see why marines were detested by so many.  Although still hesitantly, William followed Angelina, readying his stick to attack the marine.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2009)

Flynn falls through three decks before landing on a huge King sized mattress. He laughs to himself, "HA! Lady luck smiles on me once agai...." He looks up at the hole in the ceiling and sees Usagi's giant rear end falling towards him. 

*BABLAM! *

"OW!" Flynn exclaims, as the weight of the falling giant Panda caves in the bed and his body. 

"Thanks for breaking my fall," Usagi mutters, "Is this a King sized bed?" he wonders aloud. 

Flynn crawls away, groaning about his poor back, when suddenly he comes face to face with Clemens. She levels a pistol at his face point blank range. Flynn smiles charmingly at her, "So do you come here often?" he asks her casually, "My names Flynn by the way. I was just admiring the size of this bed, do you use it a lot?" 

*BANG!*

Meanwhile up top. Garrick leans his arm around and pats the weight belt that surround his midsection. "Did you just Shigan me or hit me with a feather?" he wonders. 

Garrick turns around to face Kent, "So you like that Rokushiki shit huh. I never had the patience for it but I've got my own style of Rokushiki too. This is called steel toed boot up your ass..."  

He makes a move towards Kent who reacts to it, backpedaling and swerving away. Garrick rams his right fist into the already demolished deck and upraises the planks under Kent's feet, causing him to lose his balance. Garrick takes advantage of his momentary loss of coordination and speeds behind him, kicking at his backside with the front end of his steel toed boot, just like the name of his technique.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 22, 2009)

*Port of Spain Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Smirnov lowered his shoulder and barreled through the rest of the rubble blocking his path. The rest of the crew hopped the stray pieces as Smirnov continued to pound forward. The marines had predicted their attack and in the courtyard an army was gathered. "Scatter" Marc said casually as the group broke off their separate ways targeting different groups of marines. Smirnov continued to plow through the troops like a juggernaut and Marc and Dreyri drew their swords jumping into the fray.

Tetra and Fire used their insane speed to weave through the crowd towards the detainment buildings where the wolves would be undoubtedly caged. Tetra and Fire finally made it through clear however two marines decided to break away from the group and give chase. "Like I would fucking let you" Marc said pulling the men back towards him with his gravity. "Blood flame" Dreyri said taking out the marines Marc was pulling towards him. "Hey they were mine" Marc said annoyed. "Geez at least try to hide your gayness" Dreyri said rolling his eyes. "I swear, one of these days" Marc said gripping his sword so tightly his hand began to bleed.

As Dreyri moved off into the crowd cutting down marines as he went along Marc decided to focus his rage on the marines. However this was a very bad thing from them as they were being cut down in the most sadistic and vicious ways possible. Smirnov continued to barrel into people occasionally stopping to hit single men with hammer like blows. Marc suddenly looked down to his free hand and realized he had been using someone as a human shield rather than block himself. Tossing the mutilated corpse aside he drew his wakizashi. "Get fucked" he said rushing forward.

_Meanwhile........_

*"We have a major problem sir"* a marine said to the base commander. *"The initial forces stationed in the courtyard are being slaughtered."* "How many of them are there?" the commander said in shock. *"Well there are three in the courtyard, we have reason to suspect there is a sniper nearby but we can't find him, the other two have slipped into the detainment area."* "What the hell is going on?" the commander said springing to his feet. "Send everything we have got, they don't make it out here alive, or else!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2009)

With the LTP-

"Hows your shoulder?" Bele asked Kama, She had treated all of them privately in the cabin. "It's fine." Kama rubs his shoulder and scratches his bare stomach. "I'm glad." Belle smiled. "Also... Forgive me.. for not being of much help these past few battles." Kama stood up, placed his chainmail and his shirt on, then put on his mask. "It's fine." He turned and smiled.  Belle sighed. "It's not wise to go around with that in your mouth you know." She stuck out her tongue. "How i fight is my business." He did the same before walking out.

Outside, Everyone is patched up and sitting on the deck. "We don't have much food but your welcome to-" Shame walked out with sandwhiches on a platter. "I've made food for everyone!" they cheer before gobbling down the sandwiches. "He can cook more then that, but shou really likes sandwiches." Saito comments. Everyone nods and rubs their chin. "Oi~ It was kinda fun fightin with yah!" shou laughs and slaps James on the back. 

Before james could comment, a cannonball explodes in town. "Eh?" Everyone turns around to see a marine ship coming towards them. "Ah, Damn it's marines." At the head of the ship is a man standing in metal clothing. "IT'S HIM!!" The LTP shout. "Wellp, Not gonna be stickin around here!" Shou laughed jumping over to his ship, followed by the rest of the crew. 

"Oi!! WE'LL MEET AGAIN IN THE NEW WORLD!!" they laugh before setting sail. "Sorry Selia! We've gotta get out of here!" Kama shouts as Selia waves from the docks. "THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!" She screams back, The LTP put their ship into the fastest speed it can go, The speed... OF NAMED FODDER!!!  "LET'S GET OUT OF HERE!!!" Bolt shouts as the ship sails off away from the marines.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Karl watched the woman run at him with the plunger. He hopped back and brought one chain around to attack her. The man bat away the head of the chain but the other one smashed through the deck and snapped his stick in two.

"You two aren't taking me seriously" Karl said shaking his head
"A stick and a plunger?" he asked in disbelief
"I'm about to get serious"
"I advise you do the same"

There was a loud sound of wood breaking and the chains off Karl's feet disappeared into the holes. He ran forward and kicked at Angelina but William was there to block his kick the force of the kick threw him to the side onto the deck. A pair of chains burst through the ground and wrapped around Angelina before she could move. A chain leading from Karl's hand burst through the deck next to William but he grabbed the head of the chain as it burst through the ground and started at Karl. Steel glinted in the sun as the life lized sea gulls dived heading strait for the restrained Angelina with their sharp steel beaks aiming for her head.

*Port-of-Spain, Marine Base*

Fire and Tetra mercilessly cut down anyone that came in front of them. Tetra ended it quickly while Fire usually took more attacks just so the men could suffer a little longer than if she killed them immediately. She moved too fast for the men to even see her properly. She stabbed a man in his shoulder and placed her other blood soaked knife on his throat

"Where are my wolves?" she said angrily

The man screamed out in pain, he started breathing hard

"_They are down stairs_" he said breathing hard

Fire pulled the knife and slit his throat. He was the last man in the corridor Fire ran down the corridor and down the stairs. She saw the pair of wolves collared with huge iron shackles. 

"STORM, CLOUD" she shouted and they whined and barked
"We need to get them out" Fire said
"Here, let me" Tetra said pulling a thin piece of metal out her hair

She picked the lock to the cell and the shackles easily and Fire hugged both wolves

"How did you get caught" she asked

Cloud barked and yipped

"She said they shot them with tranquilizers"
"Time for your revenge"
"Can you fight?"

Storm growled and barked loudly

"I can't understand him but I think that means yes"
"That's a hell yes" Fire said hugging him

They ran back out the join the rest of the crew in the fight.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 22, 2009)

Just as V was about to reach the panda and his friend, Garrick appeared and shoved them down a hole before angrily charging at what looked like a Tiger Zoan.  V peered down the hole, and saw that it led to led a large bed.  The panda and the other pirate were talking to Clemens.  V thought about jumping down there, killing all of them, and claiming that Clemens did it, but he remembered that Clemens had given him two of the traitors.  V would stay out her way as long she gave him a fresh stream of prisoners.  

William, holding the chain, ran towards Angelina as he saw the seagulls slam into her through his ghost vision.  Angelina was struggling to get free of the chain, but she didn't have much success.  The chain in William's hand was wiggling and shaking, almost as if it was alive and attempting to escape.  William skidded to a dive and released the chain, and managed to push Angelina away just as the seagulls slammed into the deck behind him.  

Unfortunately, Angelina was still trapped, and the other chain fired straight at William.  William ducked before the chain could hit him, and as it snaked over his head he grabbed it once more.  The seagulls, however, were not done, and flew once more at Angelina.  From this distance, they almost seemed to be made out of metal.  "Here!" Angelina shouted to William.  She tossed William a wrench, which he caught and then turned to face the seagulls.   

Angelina took out another wrench and pushed it into one of the links in the chain.  After a several pushing attempts, she successfully loosened the chain to the point where she could slip out.  She then got to her feet and charged at Smirnov, wrench in one hand, plunger in the other.  William, meanwhile, was fighting against the various metal birds.  Whenever he struck them with his wrench, they were pushed back with clang, but they kept on coming and William was still holding the other chain in his hand.  

Angelina charged straight at Smirnov, the chain snaking a long behind her.  She hoped he was focusing too much on William to notice her.  When she was a few yards away from him, she stepped on some loose planks and crashed through the deck.  Coughing from all the dust, Angelina looked around to find herself in a boiler room.  There were several pipes along the walls heading throughout the ship.  

Angelina looked up until she was sure she was directly under Smirnov.  She then quickly inspected the pipes until she found the one she wanted.  "Take this seriously!" Angelina shouted up as she slammed her wrench into the pipe.  With a cracking noise as the wrench broke the pipe, a jet of boiling water was released that went smashed through the deck and slammed into Smirnov.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2009)

With the LTP-

A few days at sea, Following the Log pose and Nolans directions resulted in them arriving a little quicker then they would have if Jason has been in charge. "Wellp, That was pretty fast." Bolt jumps off the ship and lands on some dirt. "But, how come this island doesn't have a dock?" He turned to Belle. "This island seems to be mostly woods. The center of the island is a large town though." She smiled. "I see." Bolt nodded. "Well-" WHAM! Belle hit him over the head. "No, Your not going off on your own. Look over there." She pointed off a few hundred yards away.

"A marine ship." Kama comments. "I couldn't tell from far away, but it's definitely their flag and their sails. i've never seen one painted black though." Belle nods. "So we need to be careful, some of the crew is still injured remember!" Anax smirked. "I'm fine, Like a few bullet holes and sword slashes will put me down." He walked off into the woods. "I'm with Anax." Bolt laughed and followed. 

The rest of the LTP just sighed and walked behind them. "Target acquired." a voice speaks out through a small denden mushi. "10-4. Make your move on my signal." Another voice calls. "Rodger!" three voices speak in unison. "Hmm? You hear something?" Bolt stops and puts his pinky into his ear, clearing out the wax. "Nope." James keeps walking. "All i hear is the sound of your idiocy." Eve comments.

"Ready." The voice echoes over three denden mushis. "Ready!" Three voices speak back. "Masks on! CHARGE!" Four figures place masks over their heads and jump out of the trees over the Little Tree pirates. "Damn it! an ambush!!!" The four wear Marine uniforms and black masks covering everything but their eyes. 

Bolt drew one of his sai. "Not enough." one of the men grabs Bolt's wrist and flips him over his shoulder then Kicks Anax's gut. *"Guh..."* Anax and Bolt crash into a tree. "Angel-" WHAM!!! One of the marines wielding a long staff hits the back of Belle's Neck and takes her down. "I'll get-" WHAM! A marine wielding a large club smacks Jame's stomach and then hits the back of his head.

"I got this." Nolan goes to grab his anchor but one of the other marine raises his arm and fires a bean bag into his chest at high speed. "D..damn that hurt..." Nolan was hit five more times before Eve drew her spear and looked at the four. "Just who are you?" she asked, the one who took out Anax and Bolt walks over towards her. 

"I am." Before Eve can react, he raises the bottom half of his mask and kisses her. "EH!?" Everyone exclaims, Eve pushes him away. "WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!" she screams. "Ah, It's been a long time hasn't it." The man removes the mask completely. *"JASON!!!!"* everyone shouts as he looks back with a smile. "Hows it goin?" 

The LTP quickly jump up and punch Jason. "What's the nerve in attacking us!" Bolt laughs and hits Jason's shoulder. "I wanted to test my crew." Jason smiled. "I see, you got a new member while i was gone." He looks over at Anax. "Yeah, He's a shipwright." Bolt points to Anax with his thumb. "So, you're the Jason everyone talked about." Anax smirked. "Let's fight again, I wont allow this embarrassment to be on my record!"

Jason turned. "No thanks." Anax drops to his knees. "I'll kill him." Jason just smiles, Rex, Kayne and Nick remove their masks as well. "It's been a long time." Rex shakes Nolan and James's hands, hugs Belle and punches Bolt's good arm. "It's good to see you again rex." Belle smiles. "But who are these two?" Eve holds onto Jason's arm and nuzzles his neck. "Ah, This is Kayne heartwell, She's useless." He points at the women. "I'M A CHEF! YOU JUST CAN'T APPRECIATE THE FLAVOR OF FISH!" she huffs. "And this is Nicholas Vert/David Havok." 

Everyone blinks. "He has two names?" Nolan asks. "No, he has split personalities. One's nick, Ones david... I like Nick, David's an ass." David's eye twitches. "Say that to my face you bastard...." he raises his gun, but then punches himself in the gut. "Please behave infront of our new crew david!" Nick shouts, The LTP's jaws seemed to be on the floor.* "You get used to it."* Jason and Rex comment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Kent vs. Garrick...*

Kent screamed as he was kicked throwugh the wall, but righted himself with a hast Geppou. He hovered several feet in the air, frowning.

_He's strong. Really strong. Shrugged off my shikai without even blinking. So what to do, what to do..._ His mind flitted back to Gilmont's description. Strong. Fast. Hell on Earth. _Hell on Earth. Hell on Earth. Hell on Earth...but in the air._ Kent grinned. _The air is my teritory._ He closed his eyes and focused. "Rankyaku." His leg tore through the air in front of it, sending it down towards Garrick in a viscous blade. Garrick just laughed and took the attack head on. When the dust clears, he isn't even hurt. _O.....k....that didn't work. Wait._ Kent thought furiously. _He has to stand on something. I don't. I can hover in the air, he needs ground beneath him. So all I need to do is..._ "Rankyaku!" He shouted again, aiming to Garrick's right. The blade of air hit the already damaged deck, cracking several floorboards in half. "And again! Rankyaku!"

*Jorma vs. Tsubaki...*

"Well well well. 'Fireblocker' trees." Jorma muttered. "She's just full of tricks." He grins, aming a pellet at the approaching vine. "Glacier pellet!" Ice spreads up the vine, stopping it in it's tracks. "I bet you're feeling pretty full of yourself!" He shouted to the marine. "But guess what? You can't leave the protection of that tree, can you? Against a sniper, that isn't the best idea. And it doesn't look like your ship is in any condition to handle more trees like that one." He laughed and pulled out another pellet. "Smokescreen pellet!" He let fly at Tsubaki, a large black cloud engulfing the marine, and flicked a button on his goggles. "Infra-red." He said. "I saw how she absorbed that flash pellet earlier. She must absorb sunlight. It would make sense. So what exactly will she do if I take that away from her?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2009)

with the LTP-

They were brought on board of the MMP's marine vessel. "So... you took this thing from the world government...?" Belle blinks. "Yeah, It was kinda fun actually... That CP3 guy seemed pretty mad though." Jason shrugs, the four of the MMP are back in their nomral outfits. "So, I guess i have to hand the tittle of captain back over to you." Bolt smirks and looks at Jason. "I would, i refuse to have my crews name tarnished by a captain wearing a pink heart sling." Joseph says with a straight face, before everyone bursts into laughter.

"God damn it belle..." Bolt's eye twitches, However Jason just puts his hand on Bolt's shoulder and smiles. "You did a good job taking care of everyone while i was away. Thank you Bolt. I knew you could do it." Eve put her arms around Jason and pulled up his shirt. "You're not hurt anywhere are you?" she asked, examining him. "No i'm fine. That clown guy was easy to beat." Jason comments. "Ah, what about that women, i need to make sure she didn't break it." Eve goes to take Jason's belt off. "No no! that's fine." Jason pulls eve's hands away.

"Ahem..." he clears his throat then turns to her. "Save that for a private setting.. " He whispers.* "EH!? SO IT IS LIKE THAT!!!" *Everyone shouts. "IT'S NOT LIKE THAT!" Jason shouts. "It's less embarrassing if she tries it in private then when she tries it in public..." Jason sighed. "But what if she broke it~~" Eve whined. "SHE DIDN'T BREAK IT!" Jason shouts as Eve goes back to trying to take his pants off. "I didn't go near it." Kayne comments. "Well.. could we be takin this conversation to a different subject." Rex sweatdropped. 

"Not until someone keeps this women atleast arms length away from me." Jason points at Eve. "But~ You let me do that before~" Eve whined. "That wasn't the same. My belt was stuck." Jason turns. "Anyways..." Everyone stands silent.* "So... they are doing that..." *they think in unison. "WE'RE NOT!!!" Jason turns, knowing exactly what the silent meant. "That's what you think~" Eve giggles to herself. "Oi... don't go near me in my sleep again..." Jason holds up his sword.

"Anyway... We've had a few adventures.. CP3, That island.. Didn't expect my bounty to go up so much tho-" WHAM!! a stack of papers hit's Jason's face. "Oh! it's the new bounty listings!" Belle shouts, grabbing the papers. "Are you alright~" Eve rushes over to Jason and shoves his head between her chest. "MMPH!!" Jason wiggles wildly in an attempt to get free.

"Jason Rodgers: 65.6 Million. Quick Blades Bolt: 46 Million.  James "The Red Monkey" Danziker: 60 Million.  Rex the Rock God Hender: 40 Million.  Eve Fazo: 34 Million. Belle Canto: 20 Million. Kama Kusari: 1 Million" "IT SHRUNK DOWN!?""Anaxandridas: 16 Million.Nolan: 17 Million.Kanye Heartwell: 1 Million" Kayne blinked. "What did i do to get a bounty...?" she turned to Jason. 

"^6...6...6...65.6million!?" His eyes sparkled. "60million!!" James's eyes sparkle. "WHAT THE CRAP!?" Bolt shouts. "HOW'D HE GET THAT FAR AHEAD OF ME!?" Belle's eyes suddenly widened and she had a shocked look on her face. "Eh? what is it?" Jason asked. "T...this... this is..." she held up a wanted poster. "Joseph 'The Prince" Rodgers: 40 Million." "WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!" Jason grabs the paper from her.

"The *Ex*-Marine Jospeh Rodgers has betrayed his comrades in the righteous cause of justice. He openly went against one of our emplyment agencies trying to find work for unemployed citizens, and then attacked his own commanding officer and crew. Be on the lookout for this vile piece of scum and may he rot in hell for his betrayal." Jason let go of the paper and said nothing. "A..are you alright?" Belle asked. "My.. my brother... his first bounty... is higher then mine was..." 

He drops to his knees. "I..have failed you mother..." He looks down, spirit crushed. "Beruberuberu." A ring comes from the mast. "Ah, That be the phone." Rex walks over to it and is about to pick it up when-" "TO ALL MARINE SQUADS! The traitor Joseph Rodgers has been captured and taken to Black porcupine. Repeat, The Traitor Joseph Rodgers has been captured and taken to Black porcupine. The search can now be called off." 

"T..that was quick..." Bolt blinked. "Damn it..." Jason rushed into the control room of the ship and broke a panel of glass, grabbing an eternal pose. "Nolan! bag all of those Eternal Poses you can find! We're going to need them! Belle, Raid the ship for Supplies, Nolan, Anax, Kayne, Bolt and James Help Belle! Everyone else, Prepare the Unnamed ship for sail! We're going to break my brother out of tBlack Porcupine!" Everyone looks at him. "WHY!?" they all shout. "I WONT LET MY BROTHER DIE BY THE MARINES HANDS!! THAT'S MY JOB!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2009)

_*The Wooing of Commander Clemens...*_
Clemens fires at Flynn point blank range but luckily he has experience with falling into stranger's bedrooms and angry women holding guns in his face. He manages to roll to his right just as she starts pulling the trigger. The bullet swerves past him by mere inches. 

He barrel rolls to his feet and lands with his palms outstretched defensively towards her, "Hey, *HEY!* C'mon now sweetheart. Why so serious?" he asks. Clemens levels both her pistols at him and prepares to fire again, "WAIT, WAIT!" he cries. 

"Do you give up?" Clemens asks him. 

Flynn puts his right hand to his forehead and closes his eyes, "It's coming to me....the universe is sending me something important about you...hmmm." Suddenly his eyes snap open, "36-22-34!" he exclaims. 

"WHAT?!" Clemens snarls. 

"Your body measurements, also you're a C cup, you prefer to wear thongs, and you're probably banging that big gorilla up top....so how'd I do?" 

"DIE PIRATE!!" she screams, emptying her pistols at him. 

Flynn dives away and speeds out into the hallway with Clemens chasing after him, "OI USAGI!" he yells. 

"FURBALL!?!?" 

Usagi calmly digs through Garrick's drawer, taking out a box of the man's prized hand rolled West Blue cigars. "These are pretty good," he mumbles, sniffing one of the cigars. Placing the whole box inside his monks robes. Then he starts rifling through Garrick's private liquor cabinet. 

*Garrick vs Kent...*
Kent darts in and out of the air, hurling Rankyaku's down around Garrick. "YOU FUCKIN COWARD!!" Garrick yells at Kent. The deck beneath Garrick shudders and caves in beneath his feet causing him to fall downwards up to his waist. 

"Now!" Kent exclaims. 

He leaps down towards Garrick and soru's at him before the Marine can free himself. *"Soru Ashige!"* Kent uses his soru to power multiple kicks at Garrick's head. Blasting him point blank range. 

Garrick's head snaps backwards multiple times over like a rock 'em sock 'em robot. Kent smirks as he senses himself finally getting an edge. He moves in for a Shigan at Garrick's face with his index finger. Suddenly Garrick opens his mouth wide and clamps his teeth down onto Kent's finger. Kent howls in pain and tries to pull his finger free but Garrick keeps his teeth compressed in a vice like clench. He quickly smashes his way out of the busted deck and wraps both his huge arms around Kent, putting him into a bear hug. 

Kent gasps for air and headbutts Garrick, "FUCK!" he exclaims, as the headbutt hurts him worse then it does Garrick. Garrick laughs and tightens his hold,  bones start to pop in Kent's body. 

"I read that you were a Devil Fruit user," Garrick tells Kent, "But you haven't shown me anything, let's see if you are!" 

Garrick leaps over the railing still holding Kent tightly and they dive towards the water.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2009)

"PREPARE FOR BATTLE!"  Bolt lifts his arms into the air, but winces and quickly lowers his injured right arm.  "Owie."
Anax approaches Jason from behind and places his hand on Jason's shoulder.  "Attacking a marine base, eh?  I already like the way you think, lad.  SPARTATATATA!"
James flips back and raises his blades into the air.  "Yeah!  This will make my bounty even higher than _yours_," he said as he peered over at Bolt.
"Shut up, asshole!  I didn't see you take on Razortooth head on!"
"Which is also why I'm not currently covered in pretty widdle hearts," as he pointed at the sling carrying Bolt's right arm.
"GOD DAMMIT!  SCREW THIS THING!"  He ripped off the sling and was about to through it down at the ground, but noticed Belle giving him an evil glare.  "...actually ... nevermind..."  The crew began laughing at him.  "SHUT UP!"
Kayne leaned over toward Belle.  "Are they always like this?"
She facepalms and sighs.  "Yeah..."

Nick puts his hand on his chin and thinks for a moment.  "But since its a marine base, we should probably carefully think this through..."  He then begins shooting up into the air.  "LETS KILL THEM ALL!"
Belle then steps forward.  "As much as I hate to admit it, crazy brains over here has a point."
"Crazy brains?"
"Have you thought this out, Jason?"
"Eh?"
"After all, this _is_ a marine base we're talking about.  I'm sure it'll be heavily guarded."
"And we've only just met up again..."
"And right now, we have the element of surprise on our side.  We need to use it to its full potential if you intend on getting your brother out of there."
"Yeah, but-"
"They've gotta point there, cap.  We might as well rest a for a bit and stock up on supplies."
"Sounds good to me."
"But we-"
"Lets have a vote.  All in favor in charging forward to the base asap, raise your hand."
Jason, Bolt, James, Anax and David raise their hands.
"All in favor in staying a day or so?"
Belle, Rex, Nolan, Kama, Kayne, Eve and Nicholas raise their hands.
All those in favor point at Nicholas.  *"HE VOTED TWICE!"*
"Either way, we won by 1."
The losers drop their heads in defeat.   *"Dammit..."*


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 23, 2009)

*With the Black Sun Pirates
*
Rensuei looked at the others as he stood on Kang's head

"So who's coming with me?" he asked again

Kilik and Ginkai looked like the only ones interested

"You guys are no fun" he said looking at Nila and Kai
"Me and Kang will take the one farthest from the ship, the two of you take the other one"
"Take what ever valuables the have"
"If they resist, you can do what ever you want with them"

Kang roared

"Yes yes I know you are hungry" Rensuei said patting the Taigon's head

He dived off the sea kings head and swam full speed toward the boat

"You stay in the water until I tell you to" Rensuei told Kang as they swam toward the boat

He jumped out of the water in a arc and landed on the deck in his usual hunched position showing off his back spines he made them stand up then he also stood to his full height for added intimidation. 

"OK, I know you are transporting WG valuables"
"I want them"
"Give me what I want and I won't kill all of you" Rensuei said in a tone that sounded like he was trying to be reasonable

Below deck

"_Sir, Miss a fishman is on deck demanding we give him the valuables we are carrying_"
"Aww you cannot be serious" Christopher said
"Lu Lu you told me I would get to relax and it would be like a vacation"
"How was I to know, there would be people crazy enough to attack a ship flying the WG flag" Luna said in an annoyed tone
"I've done this tax collection trip four times and this is the first time I've run into pirates"
"I really hate you" Christpoher said getting to his feet and grabbing his bisento from by the door
"Bla bla bla" Luna said in a mocking tone as she walked out behind him
"Damm lazy bitch" she said under her breath

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Tsubaki heard a sound and looked around to see a huge cloud of smoke drifting toward her. The branches had prevented it from exploding closer to her and totally engulfing her in thick black smoke. She closed her eyes and listened to the plants. 

"I'll just have to be on my guard until this clears" she said

She was very high up and there were at sea it would only be a matter of time before the smoke cleared. She touched the tree she was standing on and put some of her own energy into it. She had been using only the suns energy until now. She knew exactly where Jorm was because the vines on the deck told her where he was standing.

"He froze some of the vines" she said thoughtfully
"If he's something he's versatile" 
"Fire Ice Smoke Flash" 
"Who knows what else he has"

She funnelled some of her own energy into the vines. they were spread in a carpet around the base of the tree. They grew into many holes in the deck. She made them grow to a spot below Jorma and gather there. She lobbed one of her pods toward him remembering how he shot them before. both pods were filled with the fire retardant sap the tree produced. She'd made them to smother on herself if she got hit by fire. She shot them both and they exploded showering the deck with thick  gooy sap. Lets see how well he does with these. She threw three spine filled exploding pods and made them explode prematurely and show spines down toward where Jorma stood. She didn't expect the spines to actually get him but they were merely a distraction. The deck erupted behind Jorma and a mass to thick vines shot out at him.

Meanwhile with Karl

William was deflecting the small eagle figurines easily and the sea gulls seemed unable to sneak up on him even attacking from all angles the man defended himself. Karl saw Angelina running toward him and readied himself for an attack by her. he recoiled both his hand chains and send the remainder of the leg chains below deck again to wait for an opportune moment. Angelina suddenly fell through the deck 

"She disappeared" she said 

He send a small eagle after her to see if she was out of the fight. He saw her slam a wrench into a pipe

"Shit" he said as he sent the small eagle slamming into her back she screamed in pain as the deck erupted under Karl's feet. He used his chains to bite the remnants of one of the masts and pull himself away. Steam and hot water filled the air.

"She almost got me" he said

He made the life sized sea gulls fly away from William and all the tiny eagles return to him and covered his both hands. 

"Now that it's just me and you" lets do this properly

Karl recoiled his chains up his sleeves and his hands glinted in the sunlight as the sun reflected off the eagles. He rushed forward at William and kicked with a long leg but William blocked the kick easily then Karl threw a punch that he dodged by retreating Karl's hand smashed into the deck shattering teh wood making a new hole. He looked up and got close to William again easily and threw a kick with his long legs but again it was blocked he got close to the man and head butt him and the tendrils of Karls mail coat suddenly came alive at grabbed at William but he avoided.

"What the hell is up with this guy" Karl thought
"He avoided that attack like he knew it was coming"
"Lets shake him up a bit and see how good he is without a level head?"
"I got your lady friend, she should be in the engine room bleeding to death"
"Those little eagle can pack a punch and I hit her with about three of them" Karl lied
"You going to just mess around with me and keep defending or are you going to actually try to fight me" Karl said looking down at the man
"Time is a luxury you can't afford" Karl said readying himself for battle


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 23, 2009)

*Port of Spain Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc diced opened a man's chest with his dual blades, tossed his wakizashi into his mouth and thrust his free hand into the man's chest. Marc retracted his hand bringing with him the man's heart. "Man I have always wanted to fucking do that" Marc said to himself as he blocked a sword strike with the blade clenched between his teeth. Marc beheaded the man with his katana as he observed the beating heart in his hand. "Meh not as interesting as I thought it would be" he said hurling the organ into the face of a rushing marine.

"Oh fuck" Marc said to himself as an idea suddenly hit him. Marc quickly made a mental note to try it back on the boat. A dark orb appeared in Marc's free hand as he tore two marines from limb to limb with the blade in his right hand and mouth. "Peso oscuro" Marc said hurling the ball towards a rushing marine. The ball hit the marine and expanded engulfing the marine. The marine suddenly fell to the floor pinned beneath the effects of many times the earth's gravity. "I think I rather like that" Marc said as he drove his sword into the helpless marine's skull.

The bloodshed took a turn for the worse for the marines when suddenly the wolves erupted into the battle with Fire and Tetra in tow. Two men who did not notice the massive beasts coming towards suddenly found themselves on the ground with hot jaws tearing at their throats. Through the chaos and screams of agony and anguish there was the occasional gun shot as Simo picked of marines one by one. "Today  is a great fucking day" Marc said wiping the blood from his face.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 23, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi locked the ship on course and went below to put on his disguise. He was very big and he couldn't find one they fit him properly. They were all too small for him. He walked up on to the deck with a canary yellow one in his hand. 

"I can't find one to fit me" he said 
"Looks like I won't be able to infiltrate with you guys" 
"You'll just have to pick me up on the way out" he said with a smile
"No you don't" Willowby said bearing down on him
"We are all going" Helen said from his left
"We'll stuff you into that if we have to" Mathias said from his right
"We'll make it fit" Sanya said from behind him
"Nooo" Nicobi screamed as they all jumped on him.

*Port-of-Spain, Marine Base with The Black Sword Pirates
*
Smirnov heard growls and screams and dropped the marine he was holding to the floor. He turned to see the wolves in all their fury ripping marines to shreds. Fire was doing the same with renewed vigor. Dreyri cleaved a marine completely in two with a sickening squelch and then the sound of sizzling filled the air. A man in a marine coat appeared infront of Smirnov and charged him with a sword. Smirnov watched as the man ran at him sword over head and slammed it into him. There was a cloud clang and a spark. Smirnov regarded the man

"*You are the commanding officer of this base?*" Smirnov asked looking down at the man
"I don't have to answer your questions pirate" the man answered
"*You are lucky you attacked me and not one of the others*" he said looking down at the man
"*Each and everyone of them would kill you without a second thought*"

The man screamed again and attempted to stab Smirnov in his face, the sword hit him and created a spark and slid off his cheek. Smirnov grabbed the man by his neck and easily raised him off the ground.

"*It's very rude to attack someone vhen they are talking to you*" Smirnov said calmly
"*You made a mistake capturing those vorgs*"
"*I hope you learn from it*" Smirnov said
"*KHLODROSKA*" Smirnov boomed

He slammed the man into the ground and looked around at the carnage

"*Lets get out of here*" Smirnov roared
"*I won't waste the entire day here*" he said looking at Marc 

Each crew member finished what they were doing and backed out of the base prepared for an attack

"You suck you know that old man" Marc said as he fell in behind Smirnov
"*I allowed you guys a little extra time*"
"_I didn't even get to fight anyone strong_" Dreyri complained
"*I fought the base commander*" Smirnov said
"_You could have send him over to me_" Dreyri said still whining
"I'm the captain he should have been mine" Marc said loudly
"*OK the next time a man attacks me, I'll tell him I'm not the captain*"
"*The captain is the guy with the black swords lopping limbs off people*"
"*Or if he prefers he can go fight the guy with the big red flaming sword*"

Marc and Dreyri burst into laughter at thought, they looked at each other and their face became serious again. Fire rode on the wolves as they walked back toward the inn

"I need to give you guys a bath" she said
"You smell terrible"

Storm growled

"I don't care you're getting one" Fire said in a no nonsense tone
"So who's idea was it to give me the fat chick" Simo said loudly

Everyone turned to watch him

"*I didn't know you were that picky*" Smirnov said
"*The girls were limited*"
"I'd appreciate it if you sent a normal sized girl next time" Simo said with a sigh
"Next time?" Tetra said darkly
"There will be no next time" 
"I'm not letting you out of my sight again" she said her eyes transfixed on Marc
"It has become clear to me none of you can be trusted"
"All disgusting, lecherous men" she said angrily
"*I can't help what I am Smirnov said proudly*"
"*Being at sea for weeks at a time, a man can get lonely*"
"*I don't want to hear that you disgusting old man*" Fire said loudly

Smirnov roared with laughter 

"*One day you will understand*" he said

They walked toward the town, it was still early and many people weren't up and about yet. The night of partying and drinking seemed to take it's toll on the people of the city. They went back to the inn and got cleaned up.

"We're leaving" Tetra said firmly
"_But the festival lasts another day_" Dreyri said 
"I SAID WE'RE LEAVING" Tetra said a dark aura appearing around her
"_If Marc weren't gay, you'd be happier. You need to get laid_" Dreyri said absentmindedly
"WHAT" Tetra screamed 
"I'M GOING TO KILL YOU FOR THAT" she screamed chasing Dreyri down the street
"What was that about?" Marc said as he walked out the inn
"Dreyri pissed Tetra off and she's trying to kill him" Fire said not wanting to get into details of what was said
"Serves the fucker right" Marc said with a nod

They made their way back to the boat and made preparations to leave the colourful carnival island

"*Give me a heading*" Smirnov said to Tetra as he stood behind the wheel puffing away at a cigar.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 23, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

Alph was ahead of the group but halted upon noticing the danger of this place. His readings told him that all over the place various geysers were about to erupt and their heat would surely inflect serious wounds on the humans in the group. "Be careful, the geyser activity here is off the charts."

Though all the while as he was warning everyone Shin had just kept on walking, didn't even notice Alph stopping or warning them.No, though he agreed that this wasn't the time to argue with Annie he couldn't help but continue expressing his dislike for her. He just kept grumbling, first walking right past an increasingly more nervous Alph and then finally he was so lost in thought that he almost walked right over an geyser opening."Shin watch...." Whoosh, before Alph could finish his warning a jet of hot water shot out and a shocked Shin just barely evaded.Next was a series of rolls and jumps as more geysers erupted and by the time Shin was safe was separated from the rest and hopelessly lost.

"I'm pretty sure I was heading that way."He pointed his left hand to his right."Or was it that way?"His right hand pointed to his left."Oda dammit."An Annoyed Shin decided to go forward, this time carefully but all the while still grumbling."Stupid Annie, first almost killing me by kicking me in that pit, then throwing an grenade.....The  nerve of that woman."He was blaming her for getting lost."She even got me lost by distracting me, it was probably her masterplan to have me get lost here and die from an geyser to the but."

Whoosh.

That whoosh was the sound of yet another near death experience but Shin had gotten so used to them that he barely flinched, no all the while he kept navigating trough this hazardous area he kept on bitching and moaning."The nerve of that women, getting mad at me because she got a big ass."Well things hardly went like that but Shin seemed to experience the world in a different manner then the rest, his point of view consisted out of an innocent and handsome swordsman that kept getting unjustly wronged by the gunslinging witch of the blue seas.

Though as he brought up a certain topic his mind started to wander again. _Hmmm, come to to think of it I never noticed she had a great butt._ Shin froze when he caught himself thinking. "Where the hell did that come from, what kind of dirty and disgusting place has my mind become?" He panicked briefly until he found the answer."It's her influence." He had found the culprit, it was because he had been exposed to her corrupting influence for all those months, before this he always had been a sweet innocent little boy......Well as much as an 17 year old murdering and pirating swordsman could be.

He briefly started strangling the air, there was nothing here to vent his frustration on but eventually he stopped and closer inspected his hands."These are the hands of a pervert......"He momentarily had a crisis of faith here, the ass grabbing earlier might've not been intentional but the old fashioned Nihonese knew that such behavior was unacceptable."If I had done such a hundred years ago in Nihon my hands would've been chopped off....."

He finally got over himself when he came up with an answer why he was having such dirty and disgusting thoughts."I just need a girlfriend, or perhaps even a  fianc?e."Then further explaining that."Had I been on Nihonto I would've probably been married by now."On the small and still somewhat backwards island the majority of people got married by their 16th-18th, which was quite an improvement compared to the past generations who were set up in an arranged marriage when they reach the age of 12.

"Yeah, that's it."Shin continued."A neat and dependable girl like Linali."While she was probably perfect behavior and background wise he wasn't attracted to her in the slightest bit."But that's not really important right?"He attempted to force himself to be attracted to her."She probably got real nice legs....That's supposed to be hot, or so I've heard."Shin wasn't that much of an leg man, and he wasn't even sure if it would mean that if a girl had strong legs they would be....Well hot or something like that.

"Alright that won't work out, I'd rather not end up in one of those marriages."He meant those loveless marriages, which were about 90% of all the Nihonese marriages. Hell Shin even got the impression that only his parents seemed to have a remotely good marriage out of everyone in Nihonto. There were some sour looking married people on that island.

"Wasn't I here before?"All of the one sided conversations and thinking has made him just walk around thoughtlessly. "Maybe walking around here aimlessly isn't that brilliant of an idea."He paused briefly."Ah never mind, what the hell am I supposed to do otherwise."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

The marines all pulled out their blades as Zeke rushed at them. After Zeke was close enough, they begin their attack. The marines were using Kodachis, so they had to get close to attack. This worked perfectly for Zeke. Zeke waited for a marine to get near him. Zeke grabbed him by the throat and ripped the kodachi from his hand. Zeke threw the blade in the ocean. With a smile he said, ?Unless you want to see this man dead, I advise you leave me alone.?

What happened next was unexpected. A marine rushed forward with his kodachi and stabbed through the marine?s heart. Zeke managed to move away before the kodachi could go through his heart. There was now a small scar above his heart. Zeke gritted his teeth. So this is absolute justice? He thought darkly.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 23, 2009)

*Aboard The WG Tax Collection Ship with Rensuei
*
Rensuei stood on the deck looking around at the men. They weren't even armed, they seemed to be a normal transportation crew. Maybe he was wrong about the ship transporting valuables. 

"Hey freak, we don't want any trouble"
"If you leave now we'll forget you bothered us" Christopher said waving his Bisento around
"We can't let him just leave Chris" Luna said appearing behind him 
"He attacked a WG ship"
"We have to arrest him"
"But that's so much extra work" Christopher whined

Rensuei smiled

"I thought i was wrong about the type of transport ship this was"
"A pair of WG agents confirms this is a tax collection vessel though" Rensuei said

Christopher walked over to the railing of the boat and leaned on it

"Now listen up fishman, I don't know how strong you think you are"
"Maybe you're pretty strong but we have an entiree crew of trained men and two agents"
"How about we jus..."

There was a loud sound and snapping jaws followed by a crash and the boat lurched. The part of the deck where Christopher was standing a few seconds ago was missing. All most of the men saw was a flash of orange and black and then nothing.

"What the hell was that?" Luna asked the shock plain on her voice

Rensuei slapped his hand onto his forehead with a loud sound

"KAAAAANNNNNGGGG!!!!" Rensuei shouted

The boat rocked as the huge sea king reared out of the water. It had just enough of it out the water so it's head reached the deck

"I thought I told you to stay hidden until I called you" Rensuei said in a stern voice
"He's still a baby, I'm still training him" Rensuei turned and said to Luna in a light tone
"That thing ate Christopher" she said shakily
"Yea he was yapping so much and well Kang is a little impatient and he was very hungry"

A shot rang out and Kang roared

"You would dare attack him after I apologized for him?" Rensuei asked his voice seething with anger

Rensuei walked over to the man with the gun and slapped the gun out of his hand it clattered to the deck. Everyone was frozen in place by the murderous aura that radiated from Rensuei. He grabbed the man by his neck and lifted him up and was about the throw the man into the water when Luna grabbed his hand.

"This is your last warning" she said

Rensuei jerked his hand away from her and struck her in her chest with an open palm she was thrown back but regained her balance quickly but before she could react Rensuei threw the man into the water.

"Eat up"
"I'll be sending a few more treats for you" Rensuei said as the man screamed a last time before he was dragged into the depths by Kang.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

The marines begin to attack Zeke by using quick jabs and thrusts. Zeke responded by twisting his body to dodge the attacks. Finally, they had pushed Zeke close to the sea. The marines continued their powerful attacks and Zeke begin to get closer to the water. Zeke smirked and jumped into the water. The marines backed up and pulled out their pistols. After two minutes of awkward silence, Zeke erupted from the water, a stream of liquid following him. Zeke exclaimed, ?Mjolnir!? 

The marines begin to run as Zeke came plummeting down. Too late. Zeke?s head slammed into the wood, creating a powerful shockwave. The marines flew into the water. Zeke?s attack had been so powerful that he went straight through the wood and into the ocean. Now he was underwater. Perfect.

Zeke begin to swim away, but he noticed two people fighting. He recognized one of them as the captain of the ship he landed on. Zeke wanted to swim away, but he felt like he owed the man a favor. Zeke gritted his teeth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Jorma vs. Tsubaki....*

"AAAAAAAAH!" Jorma shouted as the vines exploded from beneath him. They wrapped over his entire body, preventing him from moving more than a few inches.

Luckily, he didn't have to. He opened his mouth and spit a small pellet directly down. "Hairtrigger pellet." The pellet his a passing leaf and exploded, freeing Jorma. He grabbed his Kabuto and pulled out a red pellet with black stripes. "Firestorm pellet." However, instead of shooting the pellet at Tsubaki, he shot it at the vines surrounding him. Most of the fire was put out by the sap, but he managed to completely incenerate any vines looking for a quick counter attack. He pulled a bright purple pellet out of his puch, and this time took the time to aim carefully throguh the branches of the tree, directly at Tsubaki. "Poison gass pellet."

*Kaya vs. Prince...*

Kaya screamed and lunged forward, slashing haphazardly with her knife. Prince blocked the awkward attack and returned it with equal fury. Both were screaming at the other.

"How could you become a marine?!"

"What? How coulod you become a pirate?! After what they did to out island!"

"Marines can be just as bad Prince! Don't pretend you don't know that!" That comment hit Prince harder than eny blow, and Kaya took the oppourtunity to smack him across the face. "All this time I've been loking for you! And now I find you, only to discover you're a marine!"

"Damnit Kaya! I'm just trying toi make this world a better place!"

"And I'm trying to make this world a better place for me!" She countered, rolling under an attack and slashing him across the leg.

"I'm not your enemy Kaya! I'm your friend!"

"You were my friend."

*Kent vs. Garrick....*

Kent hit the water with a splash.

His mind cried out, desperately fighting what he knew would happen. His limbs became heavy. He couldn't move them. Garrick disengaged and resurfaced, laughing. Kent tried to scream, buit couldn't even open his mouth. He was going to die.

*Whoosh!*

Something hit Kent from behind. But it didn't exactly hit him. Instead, it grabbed him and pulled him.

Out of the water. Kent let out a whoop of joy as he and his rescuer landed on the deck. He turned to face him...

"Fish dude!" He shouted, giving the guy a hug. "That was fucking awesome!" He turned towards Garrick, wh was still in the water, and shot him the bird. "That guy's tough." He said to Zeke. "And honestly, I don't think I can take him alone."  He stuck out his hand towards Zeke. "Want to help?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

Zeke sighed. 'I suppose I owe you a favor since I did crash into your ship.?  He said. Zeke however wanted to run because the guy they were about to fight look like he could snap his neck. However Zeke didn?t show his fright. He got into a fighting stance and prepared for the battle.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 23, 2009)

*Aboard The soon to be a sunken wreck Dark Justice
*
Another pellet was intercepted by the tree branches this time green smoke erupted where the branches hit the pellet

"That has to be poisonous" Tsubaki said
"I have to finish this up" she said
"I've wasted enough time figuring him out"

She jumped out of the tree using her power to make branches for her to step on she landed on the deck and made her skin dark green and poured power strait from the sun into the remnants of the vine carpet it reared up and moved forward like an wave toward Jorma. She jumped into a hole in the deck. She was sure by now Jorma had either used fire or ice on the vines but it didn't matter it was just a distraction. He was a sniper she was going to test him in melee. She grew a staff out of a seed with her own power and found the spot where she made the vines erupt from the deck moments earlier she sprang from the hole drinking in the sunlight. 

With her skin this dark and her tapping energy strait from the sun she was faster and stronger than she normally was. Jorma was looking around for her. She brought the staff down but he blocked it with his Kabuto, he didn't seem to be as skilled with it as a melee weapon as she was with the staff. She adjusted her grip and cracked him on his wrist with the butt of the staff, the Kabuto fell from his hands onto the deck. She swept his legs from under his and placed the but of the staff on is closed mouth. 

"If you spit anything out your mouth i'll break all your teeth" she said
"You have too much tricks" she said casually


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2009)

_*With Derrick*_

He looked a little disappointed as Flynn and Usagi swept in and took over his fight before he could even start, "Damn..." he flew to the surface of the ship, no longer invisible, "Now what am I supposed to do."

He eyes a man in a mask, who seems to have the same disappointed aura around him of his prey getting snatched, "Well he's sure not with us so I'll have to guess he's a marine," he fires a laser from his finger at the man and then charges forward with his staff swinging at V.

With the LTP-

"TRAITOR!" David punched himself in the gut, "Who said we have to vote together!" Nick hits him across the face. The two continue to fight, random bullets flying out of his mechanical arm as they do so.

James interjects the decision, "But my awesomeness counts at least a dozen votes itself, plus we have the Captain's vote which should count as atleast half of mine!" He turns and looks at Bolt, "But then again we have you..." he looks at him with a blank face, "What's that supposed to mean!" they butt heads.

James pulls out their bounty posters (Which he has pasted together now), "Sorry Mr. Still in the 40s! We 60 millions are just too good to deal with the likes of you," he walks away laughing, "You better run!" Quicker than James walked away he returned to the same position he was before, "Who the hell's running!"

Nick and David stop fighting to look at the bounties, "Wait, why the hell don't I have a damn Bounty!" he shouts as he looks through them all. He looks at Kayne's, "And what the hell did she do to get one!!! Cook someone to death?!" 

With Eric-

He sails along with the crew until they finally approach another island. Everyone rushes around, preparing for battle. It has taken a few days but Eric has finally started to get used to the heavily weighted clothes that he is being forced to wear by the Commodore.

"Oi! Did you hear that? The Traitor Rodgers got captured!" Eric hears this and shoots to the man who said it, "What was that?!" he picks him up by the shirt, "Th-that guy Joseph Rodgers, former Lt. Commader got captured and is being imprisoned in Black Porcupine," he said in a worried tone.

Eric tosses him to the side, "Damn it..." Reynolds approached him, "What's wrong son? I thought you'd want em' to be captured, unless a corse ur frends," he said, implying something in his words, "Like hell I'd be friends with a traitor! I-I just wanted the pleasure of capturing his ass myself!" he storms away, "Lets go! Dock the ship and lets get this done!" 

*"Who put the Lt. Grade Jr incharge!"* they all shout, but Eric turns around with a demonic face on, "Do it..." they all begin to cower, "Ye-yes sir!" they dock the ship and Eric leaps off, crashing to the ground because of his weights and leaving a large crater.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2009)

_With The Unnamed Crew..._
As they look around in vain for Shin suddenly it occurs to Jessie that Annie could easily find him, and that Annie isn't even looking for him at all, "Wait can't you just find him with that awareness of yours?" she asks the blond gunslinger. 

Annie nods, "Yup I can hear that idiot right now," she replies. Using her mantra she can hear "the sounds" of his movements that form a vague impression in her minds eye but the farther he moves away the dimmer his sound becomes. Her awareness is still immature but its good enough to pinpoint any living thing within medium distance.

"Great then you could lead us to him," Jessie replies.  

Annie shrugs, "But where's the fun in that?" Annie counters with a devilish grin, and she walks onward through the geyser field. 

"That's just so cruel," Marcks says, shaking his head.

"Haha! No, cruel would be if I slipped him some female growth hormone..." she retorts.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 23, 2009)

William spun towards where Angelina had fallen, but Karl blocked his path.  The marine wasn't going to let William past unless William defeated him first.  William steadied himself before attacking.  Still using Angelina's wrench, William struck at Karl, feinting a strike at his neck before hastily bringing the wrench up to Smirnov's chin.  Karl easily dodged by moving to the side.  The marine then launched his seagulls at William, while the chains snaked behind the mute pirate.  

William continually knocked away the birds, but they kept on coming.  He fought his way through them and managed to clear a path at Karl, but one of the chains wrapped around his arms.  William struggled, unable to move, as the other chain slunk in front of him before shooting straight at his chest.  William could see the blade at the end.  He knew what would happen if the chain struck him.  William twisted and kicked, but to no avail.  The chain came closer and closer, and William knew that if he died, so did Angelina.     

Meanwhile, Angelina struggled to get to her feet.  The eagle had slammed into her back, and she felt extreme pain there.  She looked through the hole back on deck to see William fighting Karl.  William was barely able to hold off Karl's offensive.  Still wincing from the pain in her back, Angelina placed her hands on the deck and pulled herself up, gritting her teeth as not to scream in pain and let Smirnov know she was there.  Angelina took out her plunger and sneaked up behind Smirnov before bringing it down on the marine's head.  

V rolled out of the way as a beam of energy blasted past him slamming on to deck and cutting a hole through it.  The ship was slowly beginning to sink, and all the fighting only added to it.  V turned towards his opponent.  It was a black haired pirate swinging at him with a staff.  V ducked as the staff swung over his head and stabbed forward.  The pirate brought the staff up and knocked the knife out of V's hand.    

V jumped back and caught his knife, but now Derrick was on the offensive.  The pirate began to spin at V, slamming his metal staff at him.  V parried every single blow before the staff could strike him.  As V blocked, he thought about the best way to kill this pirate.  When V had finally decided, he leaped over a sweeping blow from the staff and brought both of his knives down in an X at the pirate's chest.  Derrick made no moves to dodge, and just as the adrenaline that slammed through V before a kill reached its climax, the knives cut through nothing at all.  

V hit the ground, staring at where the pirate once was.  Behind him, Derrick rose from the deck of the ship, bringing his staff down at V's head.  Right before it could struck him, V leaped to the side.  "So your a Devil Fruit user," V said, turning to face Derrick.  "I have a special knife for gutting you," the masked killer said as he drew his seastone knife from his belt.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2009)

With the LTP-

"Is this alright?" Jason sat in a room alone with Rex, The two had grown closer during their time together fighting off marines on their own. "Sometime's.." Rex begins to tune his guitar. "It's best to be restin a bit. Cap." He smiled, Jason looked out a window, James and Bolt were butting heads, Anax trying to join in. Belle, Eve and Kayne were shopping. "Well on the road to sweet athy~ Haruu, Haruu~" Rex began to strum his guitar. "I don't want to see my brother killed. It's my job to end his life." Jason continues to look out the window, Nolan and kama seemed to be training Nick...or David... it was hard to tell just who was in control.

"No one be wantin to see yer brother die cap." Rex comments. "But it's useless to be rushin in wildly and not thinkin. Everyones out there preparin for the battle. Whether it be trainin or gettin supplies." Rex stopped strumming and placed the guitar on his back. "So, Don't be so worried." Rex smiled. "We'll be restin for a bit, then gettin your brother out of prison in no time flat."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2009)

*V vs Derrick*

Derrick's ears perked up after hearing about this "special knife." He backed up and eyed the knife, "Pretty cocky aren't you? Or maybe you just think I'm not smart enough to know what "special knife" you plan to use to take me out," though he had never encountered it, he had heard about seastone and knew it would cripple him as a devil fruit user.

"Luckily it's only a knife, so all I have to do is," he begins firing lasers one by one out of his finger tip, "Keep you at a distance," he continues to fire but V dodges, dodges, and then slices at another blast. He continues to make his way forward, "Crap," Derrick phases through the ground below him.

V stands, knife ready for an attack from anywhere. A staff comes up from right below him, but he leaps back and blocks the attack with his knife. He prepares for the rest of the staff as well as the wielder to rise from the ground but as the staff fully gets out, there is no one on the other side. Before he can turn BAM! Derrick punches him from behind. 

V rolls further away before finally getting back to his feet. Derrick gets his staff again and spins it around, "Question: I can fly, turn invisible, phase through nearly anything, and fire lasers. All you have is that knife, how are you going to beat me?" his staff begins to get coated in the same black and white energy that he fires from his finger tips, "Answer: You won't!" the over confident pirate slams his staff into the ground and the energy pours out of it and heads straight for V.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2009)

*Garrick vs Kent...*
As they dive into the water, and shoot beneath the surface, Garrick feels Kent's body become limp. He smirks as it confirms that this sniveling piece of filth really is a Devil Fruit user, and yet confused why he hasn't shown his power yet. Garrick releases Kent from his bearhug and he sinks downwards like a stone. 

The Pirate captain flails his arms about struggling to swim back to the surface but its as if the ocean will not release him from her death grip, pulling him in inch by inch. Garrick stares at the scene with fascination. 
_
This is why I'll never eat a Devil Fruit like the rest of these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_ he thinks to himself. He could just let Kent drown as he sinks to the bottom like an anchor but that would be too kind for this Pirate, no Garrick wants to crush him under the blue sky and the bright sun. 

He darts his right hand towards Kent, grabbing his hair but then he notices a figure swim towards him. Garrick narrows his eyes at the creature, it's one of those goddamn Fishmen he realizes. Probably a hammerhead Shark, Garrick thinks to himself. Garrick rapidly swings the helpless Kent around by the hair and flings him at the Fishman like a bullet. 

*How Flynn met Beverly...*
*BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!*

"IT REALLY DOESN'T HAVE TO BE THIS WAY YOU KNOW!!!" Flynn exclaims as he darts around a corner with bullets whizzing inches past his back. 

Clemens chases after him in hot pursuit, reaching into her belt to reload her dual six shot pistols mid stride. However when her hand rifles through an empty pouch she realizes she's out of ammo. 

"Dammit!" she mutters.   

Flynn's cautious face appears from around the corner, eyeing Clemens carefully. "Whew thank goodness, so you're out huh?" he remarks. The thief leaps from behind the corner and saunters towards her. "Listen sweetheart I don't want to fight you. In fact I don't like fighting women at all." This is only half true, Flynn actually has no problem knocking out an ugly woman. 

"Now why don't you put those cute guns away and tell me where you Marines store all of your loot?" he asks her. 

*BLAM! *

"OW YOU PUNCHED ME!!!" Flynn clutches a bloody nose, and looks at Clemens in shock, not expecting her to be so defiant. He had actually expected her to drop to her knees and beg him not to have his way with her. 

Clemens draws two ruby studded twin daggers from her belt, "There's more where that came from!" and she dives at Flynn with her daggers outstretched at his chest.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

Kent was flying at Zeke at incredibly fast speeds and there was no time for him dodge. Zeke caught Kent and staggered backwards. This gave Garrick the chance to attack. The man slammed his fist into Zeke?s jaw and Zeke went flying. He dropped Kent as he slammed into a wall. Damn, I?m useless on land, he thought. While Kent and Garrick were fighting, Zeke jumped into the water. Zeke swam under the ship and smiled. There are some advantages to being a fish man though, he thought. Zeke punched a hole in the boat and swam away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2009)

*Marine Outpost Tango...*
We focus on a small rocky island in the center of which stands a tall watchtower made of gray stone that flies the World Government flag at the top. A single Marine boat is docked at the barren shoreline. Within the tower, an enlisted Marine runs into the office of the outpost Commander. 

"Sir we've just received an emergency distress call from Taskforce Absolute Justice. Their ship is heavily damaged from sabotage and they're being waylaid by a Pirate crew."  

The Commander smiles and leans back in his chair, "Well, well, so Garrick finally needs some help eh...never thought I'd live to see the day," he looks at the coordinates of Garrick's ship, it's not too far. 

"Did Garrick send the message himself?" he asks.

The enlisted Marine shakes his head, "No it was an Ensign."

"Heh, I knew it. Garrick would never call someone for help if he couldn't help it. Even if he was surrounded by goddamned Whitebeard's fleet itself he'd still think everything's fine." He stands up and drapes his coat over his shoulders. 

"We'll set out immediately," the Commander orders.    

Within five minutes the battleship sets sail from Outpost Tango to aid _*The Dark Justice*_. However the Commander just wants to gloat more then anything. 

Meanwhile back on *The Dark Justice. * Garrick leaps out of the water and lands on the destroyed deck. He makes a beeline for Kent but suddenly the ship shakes and it begins to sway dangerously. 

Garrick slaps his hand on the busted railing of the ship, "YOU BETTER FUCKIN HOLD TOGETHER, BITCH. WE'VE STILL GOT WORK TO DO!!" he yells, but the Commodore really doesn't care if the ship sinks or not. He'll keep fighting while the ship sinks all the way to Davey Jones Locker itself. 

He turns his attention back to Kent, "Is this it?! Why are you holding back?" he growls, "We both know you have a hidden power. Be a man and die fighting at your fullest, when I'm grinding my boot heel into your skull!" 

He raises both his fists over his head and slams them onto the shattered top deck, *"Megaton Smash!" * A shockwave radiates out of his fists at Kent, hurling up a storm of jagged splinters and metal shards in its wake.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 23, 2009)

With Shin

The pirate had been walking around aimlessly for quite a while now, trying to find their destination or at least an ally. When he did finally hear sounds of life he was hoping to have found an ally but wasn't that lucky.No sooner did he try to approach the person, or what he thought to be a person, he felt that familiar feeling in his gut that told him someone, or in this something, intended to harm him.

A loud snort was heard and a blur appeared out of the steam.Something large and fast crashed into Shin, who hadn't been able to draw a blade.Instead he just managed to grab hold of the beast."Fuck that's hot."He groaned, his palms sizzling from contact with steaming hot horns.

Introducing the mysterious and highly aggressive Steam Bull, a species of naked bulls, permanently medium rare flesh from the steaming hot conditions the animals are found in. 

The horns and skin were hot, but just to a degree that it overstimulated the nerves of attackers.Those unlucky enough to face one of these intimidating beasts would be spared from receiving permanent burn marks on their flesh, well if they managed to prevent being burned by the steam geysers that were found in it's habitat.

Shin shot a glance back and spotted that he was about to be pushed right into an geyser that was ready to blow, these beasts had developed a sixth sense that allowed them to spot geysers that were ready to blow and over the generations they developed a fighting tactic that made full use of this ability. They would ram their opponents and push them right on top of one of those geysers. After nature took care of their prey the bull would just have to eat his steam cooked meal.And yes, these were carnivorous bulls. Could there be something more horrifying. 

Joking aside, Shin knew he was in trouble here. The animal was somewhat protected against he steam but his skin was already sensetive to being by having such a light complexion, being caught in one of the scolding hot jets of water would surely kill him.

Making full use of the strength in his arms he hoisted himself off the ground and rolled over the bull. It's speed nearly knocked him right off again but he just managed to hold of it's slippery wet tail.

Shin was no skilled rodeo rider and the fact he was riding bareback and facing the other way only made this feat even harder for him."Such a disgrace, what if I died like this, an eternity of shame would haunt me in the afterlife."He mumbled to himself, as well as he could while holding on to the buckling behemoth.

The only advantage this brought him , well besides not being pushed into a geyser by this crazy thing, was that he' was at least safe from the geysers as the beast evaded them for him.Now he could only hope it would eventually bring him to the right location......Jumping of safely was something he'd worry about then.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2009)

Outside of the Town with the Little tree pirates-

"Just using my own strength... I wont be able to save my brother." He holds up the sword his father gave him. "I never did bother learning how to use any sword techniques... all i ever did was learn from goodwell on how to use my blade..." He remembers his old friend. "One day, I'll capture you!" SLASH! he swings his blade and cuts a large chunk out of a tree. "Damn it... I still can't forgive them for what they did... Two years it took me to save those people... two years...." he remembers his forbidden mask. Though it lowered his morals and increased his urge to kill. It granted him an incredible power. "It's like the Seiryuu mask." He thought. 

"But.. Can they be tamed.." He felt a light touch on his shoulder. "Who's there?" He turned around and Eve smiled at him. "You want to learn some sword techniques?" she asked. "Y..yeah..." Jason blushed and turned away. "I can teach you some moves.. They don't fit me  very well but my parents made me learn them..." Jason turned around. "Eh? Really?" He blinked. "If you need some sword moves, i know a few." Kama sat on a tree branch grinning. "No one asked for you to help." Eve wraps her arms around Jason and looks at Kama like a ferocious wildcat protecting it's young. 

"Very well." Kama jumps down and snags Eve's heart away. "Hey! That's the sword i made for jason!" Eve growls. "Santoryu." Kama focuses his eyes on the tree. "Iai." He draws the blade and quickly sheaths it again. "Sakura's downfall." All of the leaves on the tree quickly burst from their positions and flew into the air. "Y..you could do something like that!?" Jason exclaims. "I do not like long Katana's. We ninja were made for handling tanto and ninja-to." He tosses the sword back to Jason. "On this ship, Only two are worthy of teaching you how to use the blade." 

Kama started to walk off. "Be warned, The path of the sword is one covered in blood." Kama waved. "Play around with Eve, When your ready for real sword experience come see me." He vanished from sight without a hint of trickery. "Grrr... Always trying to take my jason." Eve grumbled. "Even so... I've never seen Kama that serious... Is there something he knows about swords that you don't?" Jason looked up at Eve, She simply turned and whistled. "Y...you know.... you just wont tell me...." Jason blinked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2009)

Kama started to walk off. "Be warned, The path of the sword is one covered in blood." Kama waved. "Play around with Eve, When your ready for real sword experience come see me." He vanished from sight without a hint of trickery. "Grrr... Always trying to take my jason." Eve grumbled. "Even so... I've never seen Kama that serious... Is there something he knows about swords that you don't?" Jason looked up at Eve, She simply turned and whistled. "Y...you know.... you just wont tell me...." Jason blinked.

Not too far away James listens to the entire conversation and clenches his fist as he walks away. He slams his fist into a tree as he walks away causing it to shake and part of it's root to come out of the dirt, "What? I'm not a good enough of a swordsmen?" he pulls out one of his blades and cuts the tree clean in half, "Ghah!" he stops himself and closes his eyes.

"I guess I could use some more focus or something..." he pulls off his red shirt and tosses it aside. He then grabs his 5 blades and rushes deep into the forest.

"I only have a few techniques with all five of my swords, and some of my attacks aren't the best," he transforms into Monkey Point and wields all five of his weapons, "Gotoryu..." he closes his eyes and focuses.

In the distance several crashes and trees getting knocked down can be heard, but no one pays it any mind.

_*With Eric*_

He stomps around the island, "So what are we doing here anyway?" Eric shouts, "There've been reports of pirate attackings on this town," one of the men tell him, "Perfect..."

He walks into the middle of the town, his men far behind him, not knowing what he is doing, "Come on pirate scum!"  he shouts, "Come out!!!" 

In a bar not too far away a group of pirates are putting down drinks, "You hear that?" one asks, "Yea," another looks out the window, "Looks like one marine, young guy too," the first pirate grins, "Well how about we teach him a lesson guys?" he looks at the others and they all get up cracking their necks and knuckles.

They all bust out of the bar, "About time cowards..." he looks at all of them and he turns his arm into a chain, "Chain Whip!"  he swings it around and hits a group of pirates, "Chain Bullet! Chain Bullet!" he fires chain bullet after bullet as soon as the previous one returns to his finger. 

Before he can continue his assult Reynolds appears behind him and grabs him by the shoulder, "What are you doing? I told you not to use your Devil Fruit and to focus on your Rokushiki," Eric shakes free, "I'll do what I want!" he fires another chain but Reynolds sorus forward and smacks it off course.

"What's the big idea!" Reynolds glares at him, "Your going to use your Rokushiki. That is how you'll get stronger," Eric calms down and nods, "Alright...SORU!" he dashes forward and slams his fist into one of the pirates. Another comes from behind, "Kami-e!" he avoids the blow and counters with his own kick.

"Very good, now, have you been practicing the move that I taught you?" Eric nods, "Geppou!" he shoots to the sky, but has a little difficulty keeping balance up there, "Soru!" he shoots back down and crashes into another group of pirates and begins to take them out as well, "Good...very good," Reynolds nods as he watches.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2009)

*With The Unnamed Crew...*
After navigating the field of super hot geysers they reach a giant set of thick double doors with a steel gate set in front of it. A huge phalanx of Goblin like guards wearing military Gestapo style uniforms and wielding flaming pitchforks, stand in their path, blocking the doors. 

They are the aptly named Great Goblin Brigade of Saigohi. A rare species of Fire Goblins who live in the tunnels deep beneath the Volcanoes. They agreed to work with the World Government and help build their prison in return for a steady supply of victims. 

"So are you guys the welcoming committee?" Annie asks them, unholstering her gold revolvers and spinning them in her hands. 

A giant Goblin standing twelve feet tall and built like a mountain steps forward. He wields a giant Bisento blade and slams it into the ground, causing the ground to tremble. *"You will not pass any farther!"* he states confidently in a booming voice.

Suddenly Jessie charges at him in a burst of speed and uppercuts him under his chin with her right steel plated fist, creating a bone thudding sound. The Goblin staggers backwards and falls flat on his rear end. 

"I'm a woman on a mission!" Jessie yells boldly. She somersaults into the air over the giant with both her steel fists raised over head. As she descends onto the Goblin she smashes both of her fists into his midsection. "This is for Tatsu!" 

*"MEGATON SMASH!" *

Jessie hits him with such bone shattering force that his eyes bug out and blood flies out of his mouth. It's a move she learned from Garrick, after he used it on her. He would probably give it a B+ grade. 

The Goblin's yell in fury and quickly swarm the crew, blasting fireballs out of their pitchforks. A group of six rush at Annie and she backpedals, swerving in a zig zag pattern, and returning firing while on the backstep. Her regular bullets just bounce off their thick rock like skin so she quickly switches a more suitable ammunition. 

*"Foam Round!"* 

 She fires two small silver canisters that explode into gray foam, swallowing up their flame attacks and binding their bodies. Within seconds the foam hardens to a consistency of steel, trapping the Goblin's who curse and spit at Annie.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 23, 2009)

*Angel Pirates...*
"Well..... at least we were able to get you in this thing..." Mathias said as he took a step back to observe Nicobi. He used the sleeve of his kimono to conceal his face.

"I can't believe we were able to fit you into this itzy bitzy teeny wennie yellow polka dot kimono! You know because you'r so huge and the kimono is so small and that just doesn't match up. It's like trying to fit a hippo into a dress except hippos don't wear dresses because if they did they'd look all weird and creepy and the dress would be all stretched out and-"

In the blink of an eye Helen covered Sanya's mouth and held her at her side in a gentle manner. A sweat drop came down her head as she looked at Nicobi. "You look fine Nicobi... besides we'll need you as in ally when we get to this Otoro place." Helen said with a false grin.

Mathias then removed his sleeve to reveal his red face. *"PALM OF WIND STYLE: DYING OF LAUGHTER!"* Mathias roared as he fell on the ground laughing along with the rest of the crew.

"What's so funny?!" Nicobi said as he went to look in the mirror.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2009)

with the LTP-

One night of being alone in the woods had caused Eve to be drunk off happiness. "Jason~~" she swooned as she and he walked back into town. "I think i'm going to take Kama up on his offer..." He commented. "EH!?" Eve blinked. "James doesn't have many sword techniques.. in fact i don't think his monkey style would suit me at all..." Jason blinked. "Anax's style is dependent on pure physical power.. so is yours.. i can't match your level of strength on my own. But Kama, he doesn't rely on pure power.. I think his style is better suited for me. and i think he knew that only you two could train me because of your similar styles."

Eve sighed. "I taught you the moves i knew that didn't suit me because they relied on speed, not power. You have both speed and power, perhaps not on Nolan's level of pure physical strength. But don't underestimate yourself Jason." She smiled at him. "I'll try not too." He waved and looked around trying to find Kama. "Ah, There you are." Jason met up with him outside a gunshop. "Uh.. what were you doing in a gun shop?" Jason blinked. "Buying gunpowder, i need it for my bombs. I've been running low as of late." Kama holds up a large barrel. "With this, i should have enough for a couple hundred.. maybe thousand." Jason blinked again. "I see....." 

"You ready for real sword training?" Kama asked. "Can you teach me in a day?" Jason asked. "If we beat it into your body, You'll learn it. But it's best we leave this town for a while and stay hidden from the others. Help me take this thing back to the ship and we'll begin training." another sound of trees falling could be heard. "James has been practicing all night, Even Rex has been trying out new moves. It's good you want to fight this hard." Kama and Jason headed back to the ship, put the barrel away and then once more made their way into the woods.

"First, We will use One sword style, or ittoryu. Then there is Nitoryu. Followed by Santoryu, But you will only need to focus on the first two. and two sword styles. We wont make it to two, And if you really want to learn two sword style then Eve or James will be a better teacher, however.. James doesn't really have a style suited for anyone..." Kama sweatdrops. "So.. How do we start?" Jason asked. "Give me one of your swords." Jason tossed over Eve's heart to Kama. "The way i was taught this style." He draws the blade and swings at Jason. "Was having it used on me till i got it right!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 23, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

Every now and then either "Ugh" or "Ai" was heard from Shin, as he bounced around on the Steam Bull. In his mind he was praying to Oda to protect his ability to produce children, all this bouncing around was doing a real number on Shin and his sensitive areas.

By the time he was sure he wouldn't be sitting anytime soon he finally ran into familar faces. Or well the Bull raced past his crew mates and with Shin facing the other way he noticed them after he had passed them."Finally."He mumbled and he tried to think of a way to jump of the beast without getting trampled or getting hit by a jet of steam.Which was rather hard since he was holding on tight with both hands.

He sniffed, realizing the bull smelled very much like a steak."Ah well."He leaned forward and bit down on the Bull. It yelped in pain, slowing down as it did so. Shin started to tug and tear at the flesh and eventually ripped off a big mouthfull of medium rare meat. "Owa da's ow!" Which without the mouthful of hot meat could be translated to "Oda that's hot!"

As Shin tore off the meat the Bull tripped and Shin fell down with it but fell relatively slow and after rolling along with the fall he managed to slow down and get up again very much unharmed.

Shin's first thought was to chew thoroughly and then go and help his friends, he didn't really rush since Annie and Jessie seemed to be handling those.....Well he had no idea what those things were whatever they were those two were handling them.

Though when his eyes wandered back to groaning bull, he suddenly froze as he made a realization." Isn'd dad ids ash?" Which translates to. "Isn't that it's ass?" He just realized that what he had bit into was either part of the Bull's ass or way too close to it.

The next couple of minutes Shin busy with coughing up the meat and trying to prevent himself from vomiting. Afterwards he slowly made his way over to the rest of the crew, clutching his stomach as he did so.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Jorma vs. Tsubaki....*

Slowly, carefully, Jorma opens his mouth, moving his tounge so Tsubaki can see nothing is hidden there. She hesitantly removes her staff from his mouth, but Keeps it close to his head. Jorma grins. "Last resort: Suicide bomb." Tsubaki flinches backwards, but Jorma just laughs. Nothing happens. "Gotcha."

*Smack!*

*Kent vs. Garrick....*

"I'm not holding anything back!" Kent shouted. "Soru!" He dissapears, re-appearing a split second later in front of Garrick. Their fists meet and Kent is blown back several feet. _Except for that,_ Kent thinks to himself. _But I've never even tested it. It could kill me! It will kill me!_ He dodges another Megaton smash, then spots a mrine ship sailing towards them. "What, too scared to fight fair? You just had to call in reinforcements?" He sneers. "Shigan!" His finger shoots forward, but Garrick grabs Kent by the wrist and throws him into a wall. "Damn...." He mutters. Somewhere in his mind, he realizes he can't win this. 

But hey, that's never stopped him before.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

Zeke was amazed. Maybe Kent didn?t need his help. He was holding his own against the marine. He then saw Garrick throw Kent against the wall. Zeke burst out of the water and attempted to attack Garrick. Garrick bitch slapped Zeke, and he fell back into the water. Who is this guy? He thought as he prepared to attack again. Zeke flew out of the water at high speed and yelled, ?Hundred Tile True Punch!? Garrick grabbed Zeke?s fist and flung him away lazily like a ragdoll.

A sweat dropped rolled on his face. It?s hopeless he?s unstoppable, thought Zeke.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2009)

Two days of preparation and the Little Tree Pirates Board their ship-

"Where's Jason, Kama and James?" Belle asks. "Dunno." Bolt walks around, his arm no longer in it's sling. "HEY! WHERE'S YOUR SLING!" Belle shouts. "Damn it... she found out!" Bolt runs into the boys room, quickly followed by belle. "YOU AGREED TO WEAR IT!" Eve looks over the bow of the ship. "There's something coming from the woods." She points. "Oh? Maybe it's the others finally." Belle drags Bolt onto the deck and force Bolt into his sling. "It looks like James." Eve sighed. "Damn." Nolan grumbles. "What? Everyone came to welcome back the great red monkey!" James shouts and takes a proud stance before jumping onto the ship. 

The crew sighs as James tries to talk big. "I knew i should have been the cap-" BOOOOM!!!!!!!! "W..what was that!?" Everyone turns to see a large section of forest fall and create a rising pillar of dust. "Impressive..." James rubs his chin. From the woods, Kama emerges holding Jason over his shoulder. "What happened!" Eve shouts. "Don't worry he's fine." Kama's left eye was closed, blood dripping down from his forehead. "Better then fine..." He thought to himself. "He just needs to sleep. He's been fighting for two days straight with no rest." 

Kama hops onto the ship and takes Jason down below the cabin into his bedroom, putting him down on his bed before climbing out. Sparky quickly flew down and rested on his owners chest, falling asleep. "Even sparky missed you." Kama chuckled. "Just, what happened to the forest?" Belle asked Kama. "Jason surpassed my expectations." Kama says simply. "It seems, That the sword of Chaos is not something to underestimate." 

"Whatever." Nolan takes the helm. "WE'RE SETTING SAIL FOR BLACK PORCUPINE! IT WILL BE FOUR DAYS TILL WE ARRIVE SO MAKE YOURSELVES READY IN THAT TIME!" He takes the ship from the sand and heads out to sea. "Hold on, We've raided the marine ship of all it's valuables so.." Nick grabs the cannon and aims it at the ship, BOOM!!!!! The cannonball hit's dead center and soon, he fires a few more until the ship erupts in flames. "WE'LL BURN THE WORLD GOVERNMENT DOWN TO ASH!"


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 23, 2009)

"I can kill anyone with my knife.  Because I have something you do not.  I have a Killer Instinct," V said as the wave of energy moved towards.  Everything surrounding V melted into darkness.  All that was left was V, Derrick, and wave of energy.  The wave of energy moved towards V, now seemingly in slow motion.  V ran straight towards it, and just it was about to strike him V leaped forward, knife pointing straight at Derrick's chest.  

Derrick hastily moved back, and the energy wave was broken.  A second knife appeared in V's other hand, and he launched his assault.  His tore through the air where Derrick had just dodged, barely missing the pirate.  V kicked at Derrick, and the pirate barely rolled out the way in time.  Derrick quickly got to his feet and raised his staff just as V's knives slammed into it before glancing back.   

Derrick headed under the deck to ambush V, but V could see where he was going.  V slammed his seastone knife through the deck at Derrick.  However, to V, it was simple movement of slamming downwards.  Derrick shot out to V's right just before the knife struck him, and V swept his arm to the side, hoping to slice the pirate.  Unfortunately for V, Derrick rolled to the side.  V slid in front of him and lifted his up in the air.  "Killer Instinct: Seastone Slash!" V snarled as he brought his knife down at Derrick's chest.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 23, 2009)

*Unknown*

A small shooting star is falling from the sky. "Oshta!Oshta!OOOOOSHTAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" screamed the shooting star!?
The small thing crashed in an island near by. The crash site was very small. It was like a small hole was just digged up. A small charge of electricity came from the small hole. And... out came a small little soldier dressed like some span-ish armor if you can call it that. He had a cute little mustache and big eyes. But you can tell its a robot. Because it is twitching like one. He was all beat up but nothing major. He was surround by some elecricity. "Oshta! What the hell is going on here! Where the hell am i?! OOOOOSHTAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!"the robot screamed and then past out. Wait is he,is he sleeping?!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2009)

Flynn moves around in an almost dance like fashion, swerving and avoiding Clemens dagger strokes. Clemens slashes at him and he ducks, she kicks at him and then he sidesteps like a Matador. The entire time he has a grin on his face as she attacks him. 

"Anyone ever tell you how cute you look when you're bloodlusted?" he remarks as he bends backwards as if in a limbo contest, avoiding her dagger strokes. He leaps forward to a standing position and draws one of his right Tanto blades. 

"I'm gonna wipe that stupid smirk off your face!" she snarls at him. 

"Oh I wish you would!" Flynn retorts as he stabs at her midsection. Clemens parries his strike and sends him teetering off balance to her left. "Got you!" she exclaims, stabbing at his exposed left side with her right hand dagger. Suddenly Flynn somersaults off the ground, kicking the dagger out of her right hand and then kicking her in the chest as he spins around. 

Clemens falls onto her back and Flynn dives on top of her. Pinning his Tanto blade to her throat. She glares up at him but he winks in return, "So like I said where do you guys keep all the treasure?" 

"We're Marines you idiot not Pirates. Why the hell would we have treasure?!" she exclaims. 

Flynn chuckles at how naive she must think he is, "Oh please we both know a successful crew like yours captures lots of Pirates, and that your policy is to confiscate treasure. So where's the vault?" 

Clemens sighs with a look of defeat, "I'll tell you but Commodore Garrick is going to kill me if I do!!" and she starts crying. 

Flynn frowns, never liking to see a pretty girl cry on his account and he quickly lifts up his Tanto blade from her neck, "Why are you crying? Hey, hey it would be our little secret. No one will have to know but us." 

Clemens suddenly stops crying and smiles as he lifts up his Tanto blade, "Thanks!" she knees Flynn in the groin. Flynn's eyes widen and the breath shoots out of his lungs as he gasps to form words but can't. Clemens quickly sideweeps onto his stomach and places her own dagger at his neck.  

"I think I'm in love..." Flynn groans, doing his best Mickey Mouse voice. 

Meanwhile up top. Garrick looks out into the horizon, staring with surprise at the Marine ship in the distance, "Who the fuck called them?!" 

He picks up the dazed Zeke by the back of his neck, clamping down with a pincer like grip. He lifts him into the air wrapping both his hands tightly around the Fishman's neck, a kind of pose that would indicate he's going to snap the Zeke's neck.

"I'm gonna break out the grill and the barbecue sauce and cook me some Shark!"  Garrick snarls

Garrick looks at Kent as he grips Zeke's neck. The Fishman struggles to free himself but Garrick holds on nonetheless. He stares into Kent's eyes with fanatical eyes, "I'm a soldier of the holy government and the righteous cause of order you dipshit and I'm gonna die a servant of Absolute Justice....but not before I make it my mission to take as many of you bastard Pirates with me as I can!"

Kent watches with horror as Garrick prepares to snap Zeke's neck. "What can you do?!" Garrick snarls at Kent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Garrick vs. Kent....*

Kent watches with horror as Garrick prepares to snap Zeke's neck. "What can you do?!"  Garrick snarls at Kent.

Kent's expression changes suddenly from horror to his usual happy go lucky grin. Zeke nearly dies inside, thinking his new friend has abandon him, but that isn't the case. "I'm not gonna do anything." Kent says, still grinning like an idiot. "But he might," he finishes, pointing at something behind Garrick. Garrick turns his head slightly, his eyes nearly popping out of his skull as he sees what Kent was reffering to.

A turtle, the size of a small island, shoots it's head out of the water with a roar that shakes the entire ship.

"Yay, Shelly!" Kent cheers. Shelly roars and spits a boatload of water directly at Garrick. Rejuvenated by the sudden burst of water, Zeke manages to squirm free and grab Kent, hauling him to higher ground. The two spot Garrick making his way to higher ground as well, cursing. "Back underwater Shelly!" kent shouts. "Tree us!"

"What the fuck are you-" Garrick is cut off when Shelly resurfaces, but this time, dircetly under them. Both boats are lifted high into the trees, and Kent lets out a laugh. 

"Try throwing me into the ocean now, bitch!" He shouts. "Geppou!" He shoots of into the sky until he's just above Garrick. "Ryuusei kopamijin!" He shouts, letting his considerable weight drop towards the Commodore.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2009)

Kent falls onto Garrick's shoulders but the Marine Commodore bears the brunt of his weight. Garrick looks up at Kent indifferently as he lays on his broad shoulders, "What did you expect to happen?" he asks him, "I carry 1,000 lbs around my body at all times you scumwad."  
_
Meanwhile..._
"Easy I just shaved this morning. I don't want any razor bumps!" Flynn exclaims as Clemens presses the edge of her dagger blade to his throat. Although feeling otherwise very well with Clemens straddling his back. 

"As a Commander of the Royal Marines I hereby find you guilty of Piracy, thievery, assaulting a Marine, AND BEING A DEGENERATE, PERVERTED, ASSHOLE!" she shouts. 

"Oi I'm not a degenerate!" Flynn retorts in an offended voice. 

"Any last words?" she asks him. 

"Can I call you Red?" Flynn asks casually. 

Clemens presses the dagger inwards against his throat, drawing blood, "Rot in hell Pirate!"  

Suddenly a loud roar vibrates through the walls of the ship. Clemens looks up with a startled face but then her entire world shifts upside down as the boat seems to fly upwards. Both Clemens and Flynn rise into the air and slam into the ceiling, or more accurately Flynn rams into Clemens who rams into the ceiling. Cracking Clemens already bruised ribs. 

She falls back to the floor and Flynn falls right on top of her. "We have to stop meeting like this..." he mutters, wiping a smear of blood from his neck, "That was  a close shave." 

Clemens gasps for air, "I've had enough!" she groans.

 Her green eyes glow suddenly as she summons the last of her reserves. She figures she can produce maybe one more mirror before passing out but it'll be worth when she takes out this yahoo. A mirror forms under Clemens and her body melts into it. 

"What the hell?!" Flynn cries as Clemens drags him in, and they both disappear. 

*Marine Battleship Sea Corsair...*
The Commander of Outpost Tango witnesses Garrick's predicament with a smug look of satisfaction. He originally had planned to hang back and force Garrick to actually ask for help but when the giant Turtle appeared out of nowhere he quickly ordered full battle stations. 

"FIRE!" he commands. 

All the forward cannons of the Marine ship fire at the monstrous creature. "But we might hit *The Dark Justice* as well!" an Ensign exclaims.

The Commander rolls his eyes and chuckles, "You think I care?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

Zeke was glad that Kent had saved him. Zeke begin to race towards Kent and Garrick, he tackled Garrick to the ground. Kent fell down and Zeke begin furiously punching Garrick. Garrick blocked all of his punches except one and kicked Zeke off of him. Garrick began walking towards Zeke, preparing to finish the job. However he stumbled as the turtle shook violently. Zeke held on to the turtle for his life.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 23, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates*

Nicobi didn't even want to see how he looked, the entire crew was laughing at him. He held his breath because when he took a deep breath he heard cloth tearing and threads popping

"I hope we get there soon" 
"I can't breath in this" he said trying to restrict his breathing
"Did we have to put these on so long before we reached the place" he complained
"We are almost there" Mathias said pointing to an spec in the distance

There was a yellow flash in the sky and dropped onto the island

"What was that?" Nicobi asked
"Can't have been a shooting star" he mused 
"It's aliens, I once read a book about aliens. I hope they are friendly aliens, some aliens wanna take over the world. Let hop..." Sanya was cut off when Helen put a hand over her mouth


*Aboard The Dark Justice, Aboard Shelly*

Tsubaki staggered back as Jorma kicked her. She recovered quickly and stepped on his hand as he grabbed for Kabuto, she looked down at him

"After I worked so hard to close the distance you think I'm going to let you open it up again"

She kicked the Kabuto and it slid along the deck there was shaking and the boat lurched and she could feel the boat rising into teh air. The added energy was the only thing that allowed her to maintain her balance. Jorma used the shaking to grab her foot pull it off his hand. She threw a handful of seeds at him and they grew into thick vines and wrapped him up.

"I should kill you" Tsubaki said

Jorma's face went pale and sickly

"I would normally kill you but I got in trouble"
"I'll just keep you here till Commodore Garrick beats your captian into a bloody pulp"
"Let me warn you though"
"If you so anything funny I will not hesitate to kill you" 

A pair of pods grew out of the vines right next to Jorma's head

"I am sure by now you know what those do"
"Why don't you go help your friends?" Jorma suggested
"They don't need me" Tsubaki said as she looked over the side of the boat and saw trees
"What is up with the trees?" Tsubaki asked Jorma

The sound of cannons erupted and Tsubaki spun to see a marine vessel firing at them

Elsewhere

Karl heard the deck creak behind him and spun with a kick she held his foot and she flew right into William knocking away the chain that was about to impale him. The other chain held him fast. Karl disconnected the chain from his body. It would hold for ten minutes before Karl's power left it he turned to face Angelina

"You are very persistant"
"Neither of you have guns or swords"
"No use slowing myself down"

He took off his mail jacket and threw it at Angelina she ducked as it flew over her head and made a loud noise as it hit the deck. Karl undid the last chain and it slithered along the deck like a snake

"Now let me show you what I'm really good at" he said 

Karl was very good hand to hand, he used his chains and bird if he was unable to fight hand to hand and all the metal of the chains slowed him down. When he was going all out hand to hand with now chains on his body he was very fast. He blurred and hit her in the stomach, she doubled over he spun and hit William with a round house kick that sent him crashing to the deck. Angelina knelt and coughed up blood. She didn't notice the mail jacket creeping toward her from behind.

"If you are only as strong as this why did you attack us?" Karl asked as the jacket inched closed to Angelina

There was a loud sound of cannons and Karl looked to see a marine ship 

"Reinforcements?" Karl said silently


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 23, 2009)

Garrick yells in fury with insane eyes as Zeke attacks him. Walking towards the Hammerhead Fishman, and radiating his full killing intent, making the air itself heavy and stifling. 

"Don't worry Fish freak, I won't kill you!" he snarls, cracking his fists, "I'm just going to rip your arms off and send you to our employment facility in Shabondy. You'll spend the rest of your days swimming around in a fish bowl!!!" 

As Garrick winds up a final punch, suddenly the turtle growls and starts shaking itself. "What in the blue hell?!" he mumbles as he steadies himself. Suddenly he hears repetitive loud and thunderous explosions. Garrick looks towards the source of the booming noises. His eyes widening as he sees a cannonball close in on his face. 

*BABOOOM! *

The cannonball explodes in his face blasting him off the ship and onto the Turtle's shell.  

Meanwhile inside *The Dark Justice*, Usagi walks out of Garrick's quarters with a pillow case stuffed with boxes of Garrick's prized cigars and his best bottles of brandy. 

"Where the hell did Flynn go?" he mutters, "Flynn, oi Flynn?!" his voice echoes through the barren corridor. 

_*On The Pirates Dream...*_
Flynn falls onto his ass out of a mirror, right on the deck of the Pirate ship. "Wow that was some ride Red!" he exclaims. 

*Clunk!* 

A small box hits Flynn on the top of his head and lands on the deck. He winces and rubs his head, turning around to investigate the small box. It reads, *Caution: Dynamite*. 

Flynn quickly snaps open the box, to his horror finding a lit stick of dynamite along with ten other sticks inside. 

Clemens unconscious body falls out of the mirror beside Flynn. She was so spent that she couldn't maintain the mirror any longer and fainted. 

"NOT GOOD!!!" he screams. He leaps to his feet and scoops up Clemens body. Diving off the deck of _The Pirates Dream_ just as the box of dynamite explodes.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 23, 2009)

-Aboard their ship-

Anax approaches Bolt from behind and grabs him by the shoulder.  "I believe its time for our rematch."
Bolt turns around, eyes half close and points at the sling on his arm.  "Seriously, man."
"Afraid!?"
*sigh* "You're fucking crazy.  Besides, I need to get new sai asap.  These won't last much longer.  Besides, would you really feel satisfied fighting me if I wasn't at my full potential."
Anax puts his hand on his chin and thinks for a moment.  "Hmmmm, the young one has a point..." he mumbles to himself as he walks away.
"I'M BARELY YOUNGER THAN YOU!"  He sighs and then turns around to lean on the railing and looks out toward the sea.

Belle then walk up to Bolt, crouches down and grabs his right arm and begins examining it.
Bolt kinda stared at her with a confused look on his face.  "Errrr.... can I help you?"
"Don't mind me.  Just checking up on you to make sure your arm is healing up nicely, which is it... surprisingly.  How's you leg?  Still sore?"
"A bit, but nothing to complain about."  He sighs.
"What's wrong?" Belle asks while still examining the arm.
"I can't train while this thing is on.  Look at them.  James is doing whatever that is he calls training.  The captain is all worn out because of his, and even Pajama Boy gets to meditate."
Kama raises an eyebrow whilst in the cross-legged position.  "I heard that."
"Nobody cares, Kama!"  He turns to Belle.  "See?"
Belle looks up, and then stands up face to face with Bolt.  "You should be glad to be alive right now, let alone still have mobility in your arm and leg."  She then walks off quite angrily.

Nick then passes by Bolt, but stops in front of him.  "BAWWWWWWW, trouble in paradise, loverboy?"  He then begins pointing and laughing before abruptly stopping and looking very embarrassed.  "I'm really sorry about that," he says as he quickly walks away.
"I don't think I'll ever like that guy..."
"You'll get used ta it, mate."
"What I won't get used to is Belle's attitude."
"She just be worryin' about ya.  From what I heard, dat fishman did a real number on ya.  You should probably be dead right now."
Bolt smirks.  "Well, I guess it wasn't my time."
"Yep.  And _she_ made sure of it."  Bolt stops for a moment.  "So next time your out there, in ta heat of battle, remember that she's probably out there waitin' for ya."  He begins to walk off after he pats Bolt on the shoulder.  "So don't disappoint."

Kayne then kicks open the door, holding a large steaming platter of various fish.  "THE FOOD IS READY!"
"GAH!"  James collapses at the smell of the fish.
The crew begin to approach the table.
"Finally, a woman that knows how to cook!"
"I know, tell me about it!"
The two sit down, with a stupid smile on their faces.
"You two are absolute pigs, you know that?"
Belle walks over and shakes her head.  "Don't even bother.  They aren't even listening."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 23, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, On The Grand Line*

*The Black Sword* cut its way through the water majestically as the crew headed off to their next adventure. Everyone was doing their own thing around the ship. Hawthorne was in his lab working on some new idea he had, his recent test with his eye had been quite favorable and he had decided to take a break. Wesley haunted the ship looking for ways to improve it jotting down ideas in his note pad as he went along inspecting everything.

Simo was up top in the crow's nest presumably sleeping as usual. Dreyri was in the gym playing with the impact dummy, Smirnov was holding the helm steady releasing thick clouds of smoke from his cigar as the wind carried it away ruffling his hair in the process. On the deck Marc, Tetra and Fire were training individually. Akawana lay nearby watching them as she sunbathed. The wind was almost playful today, it filled their greedy sails while still finding the time to bless them with cool relief on this bright sunny day.

By now Tetra had upped her control of her fruit. Removing the air resistance around her, maxing out the friction between herself and solid surfaces was perfected. Following her movement when she used Rociada was now next to impossible for the masses. At the moment she was working on her water running. As she had gotten better at controlling her fruit so did her ability to move on water. She no longer had to move at top speed tiring herself just to stay afloat.

She still had to maintain a certain pace or fall in but this pace was now a lot more manageable especially when coupled with her already excellent and improving stamina. As she circled the boat happily even taking to doing small flips and twists for fun, Marc was improving the range of his Tacto de la muerte. Since he discovered he could fire it he had been working tirelessly on absorbing the dark orb completely. In the past much of its power was lost because of his lack of control and skill. 

Marc turned his palm facing up and a massive dark orb appeared in it, some of it began to bleed away but when it reached a certain size it held its shape. Marc absorbed the orb and channeled it through his body and to his opposite arm. Marc pointed his trigger arm up at the sky and let his rip. A thin dark stream escaped his fingers and shot a few meters upwards before dispersing. Firing it was not as strong as direct contact because it lost its power as it travelled but over time Marc would improve. It wouldn't be long before The Black Swords were unstoppable.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

Ginkai and Kilik shot out of the water and landed on the enemy ship's deck. Ginkai hiccuped slightly, he had downed a few bottles of rum before coming to fight. The men began to reach for their weapons instinctively. Kilik and Ginkai looked around the deck, there weren't too many men it wouldn't be too difficult. The men rushed forward in unison and Ginkai and Kilik looked at each other. They both shrugged their shoulders and took their stances.

Kilik fired a blast from his claws into the crowd and several men were sent tumbling. Ginkai snickered drunkly to himself as he knocked aside a punch and chopped the man in the back of the neck with his hand. Suddenly Ginkai flopped on the deck and began to snore. Kilik looked at him in shock as several men rushed forward seizing the opportunity. Kilik took apart men trying to make his way to Ginkai but before he could several men brought down various blades.

Ginkai rolled over in his sleep at the last second avoiding the blows. The men heaved their blades from the deck where they had stuck and brought them down again. However Ginkai rolled over again avoiding it and did so for the next few blows until he suddenly awoke. Ginkai did a handstand and rotated his body and his flailing legs sent men flying overboard. Kilik wiped the bead of sweat from his brow with his claw before hammering someone over the head with it.

Suddenly two men stepped forward from the ranks. Kilik tossed another man aside and turned to pay them heed. However Ginkai was looking in the completely wrong direction as he staggered about the deck. "Ramsey Bain" a man said introducing himself. He was tall and wore a black pinstriped suit. "Haine Criton" the other said. He was the opposite being short and stocky, he was carrying a pair of short swords. "I have the one using the unknown style" Ramsey said rushing forward. "Fine" Haine said uncaring, "the one with the claws seems more interesting anyway."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2009)

*With the Unnamed Crew...*
The Pirates deal with the Goblin Guards handily. Jessie unstraps one of the giant Steel hammers from her back and walks to one side of the giant double doors while Ray walks to the other side, placing one of his drum pads on the gated door. Jessie winds up her mallet with a two handed grip and slams the door and Ray hits the pad with his drum stick. 

The door explodes inwards, blasting debris everywhere. Ray smiles as he spins around the drum stick in his right hand. "We make beautiful music together," he tells Jessie. 

The lady shipwright smirks as she straps the giant mallet to her back, "Too bad you're not Rex Hender," she responds. 

The Unnamed Crew stride over the double doors and as they approach the next area their jaws hang agape in wonderment. They stand at the edge of a rocky coastline that overlooks a vast boiling hot ocean, so hot in fact that steam rises from the water and fogs up everything in the distance. 

Annie wipes the sweat from her brow as she feels the intense heat of the place waft over her body. She leans over the boiling water and spits into it. Raiseing a curious eyebrow as it evaporates into steam. 

"Anyone up for a sauna?" she asks, fanning her face with her Gold revolver.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2009)

The impact of the cannonball sent Zeke and Garrick flying. Zeke struggled to stand. Luckily Garrick had taken most of the damage from the cannonball. Garrick groaned in pain. Zeke was now on his feet. He still was in no condition to fight Garrick. Before Garrick could get up, Zeke jumped into the water.  He swam down into the deeper parts of the ocean where he could rest.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

The Monarch Pirates arrive at the island where Elza is staying. The ship was still damaged from the fight, so repairs were beeing done while they were at the docks.

Yumi had decided to be the one to meet up with Elza, while Cass and other members of the crew would accompany Ruru to the market. Matyr went out to buy materials to fix the Dirge, bringing with him several crewmen. Greize went out to check for 'information gathering establishments' which actually meant the local casino.

Rek and Jun were the only ones from the main crew who didn't leave the ship, given how grievous their injuries were. The two were still sound asleep in their beds, adrift in their dreams.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 24, 2009)

Axie woke up in the middle of his rest. "Cant a person get some sleep? Oshta,oshta".he said in a tired way. He started wondering arouund some type of forest. For some reason Axie cant sleep. 

_1 Hour Later..._

" Oh God Eneru, please forgive me. But why do you pass such punishment to meeeeeee! OOOOOOSHTAAAAA!!!!!!!" he screamed and all the birds in the area flew off. Tears started coming from Axies eyes. 

Finally Axie arrives at the beach." What kind of place is this? Some big brown things with green wings coming out of them. Sometype of clear beutiful liquid. And the sand isnt the same as back home. Could this be that place "Earth"? Well if it is itts buetiful! This may not be a punishment from the Great God Eneru. This might be a gift!" then he notices some big ships a little further on. " Ah those look confy!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 24, 2009)

Derrick leaped back, trying to avoid the knife attack. Even though he lowered the damage the knfie still stabbed into his chest. He falls backwards to the ground and phases through the floor, holding his bleeding chest. The battle had gotten so intense that he hardly noticed Shelly's arrival.

"Ok...maybe a knife in the right hands is more dangerous than I thought..." he gripped his staff and took a deep breath. He got back to the top deck, spaced away from V from a good distance, "I guess I over estimated my powers," he gripped his staff tightly with one hand and pulled back his hand. It began to glow in energy right before he thrusted it forward releasing the energy at his opponent. 

V quickly dived away and rushed forward once again. Derrick blocks the incoming attacks but V strikes down on his right side hard. His hand, still weak from the fight before with William's father, looses it's grip on the staff and drops it. V doesn't waste time in takng advantage of his downed guard and begins to slice Derrick up with both the seastone and normal knife.

The onslaught continues and Derrick can barely block the occasional attack. He attempts to phase his way out of the situation but the seastone knife ruins that plan. Derrick's cuts are pouring out blood and V finally delivers a kick right at the center of all of the cuts.

Derrick falls to his knees, "I'm-I'm still not recovered..." he grabs his cuts, well as many as he can. V comes in before Derrick can react and delivers another kick to his side. He stabs the basic knife into his arm and pins him to the ship. He phases his arm free but then the seastone knife stabs into his other arm, "D-Damn it..." he begins to black out when he sees someone in the darkness of his eyes.

"Tsk Tsk, this is a shame to see," an unfamiliar voice says in his head, "Quite the knife artist he's goin' against," Derrick struggles in his subconcious, _"Who're you?"_ he asks, "The name's Casey Topher, knife wielder extroidinare," in his head he sees a man in a cowboy like hat and brown jacket tipping his hat to him, _"This is pretty wierd..."_ he says as he slowly slips out of control.

"Don't worry about it kid..." is the last thing he hears. Derrick rips the knife out of his arm and kicks V away, "I'll take care of everythin' here..." Casey's voice comes out of Derrick's body.

V looks at him confused, "Ghost Boy's done here, the name's Casey Topher, I used to be quite the knife user," he spins around the knife that he ripped out of his arm, "Interestin', seastone it seems," he says observing it, "Better not let this touch me, or I'll have some problems," he chucks it away, it sticks into the side of the ship. He then picks up the knife that Derrick phased through previously, "This works too."

He spins it around, "Now, lets continue where Ghost Boy left off Mr. Mask," Casey says, blood dripping all out of Derrick's body.

With the Unnamed Crew-

"I never quite am Rex Hender now am I?" Ray says as he walks through the steam, "Well I doubt he has the rhythm I do," he says spinning his drum stick.

He turns to Annie, "Well now Miss Gunslinger, any chance you can use that little skill of yours to get us through this little blind spot?" he asks Annie. He doesn't really discuss anything with the others. The knowledge he has of the others is Dragon Man, Sword swinging fool, Gun Wielding Mad Woman with some power he doesn't quite get, Metal Man with rockets and other high tech junk that he doesn't bother getting into, amazon strength little girl with massive hammers, useless little gunner, and new sparkly woman that he hasn't even met yet.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 24, 2009)

*With Rensuei and The Black Sun Pirates*

Rensuei turned to face Luna

"I came here to just take what ever you had and leave"
"You've forced me to kill all of you for disrespecting me"

He made his spines extend from his finger tips and assumed his fighting stance. Luna looked at him and reached for her crescent shaped knives.

"I'm not going to let you kill these men" she said in a serious tone as she readied herself for battle.

Rensuei liked to fight and he itched to just engage the woman, but humans were surprising. He'd start the fight slow not using his full speed or strength unless he had to. She attacked him and he parried he strikes with his spines. Kai had shown him some fishman karate, he was the kind of fighter that stole different things from different aspects f different styles and augmented them into his own. He slashed out at her but she dodged by a hair but the slash opened a wound on her stomach.

"Hmm I'll have to practice that stuff Kai showed me" Rensuei though

Luna dabbed at the slash with her fingers

"You are lucky I didn't get you properly" Rensuei said

He upped his speed a bit and blitzed her he defended masterfully with her knives but Rensuei saw an opening and took it. The top of his foot connected with Luna's ribs. The force of the blow knocking her off her feet.

"You are going to have to do better than that if you want to save the men"

Rensuei looked around but the deck was completely clear.

"Looks like it's just us two" Rensuei said
"Try to make it interesting for me" 

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Smirnov squinted, he could see a ship in the distance. 

"*SIMOOO*" he roared

Simo heard him and sleepily rubbed his eyes, he got to his feet and peered down onto the deck

"What?" Simo asked in an annoyed tone
"*I see a ship in the distance*" Smirnov said

Simo pulled his scope and scanned the ship

"It's not marine or WG"
"They aren't Pirates either"
"They are flying a flag with a white lion standing untop a pillar with something over it"
"I can't make it out" Simo said
"*That sounds like a Noble crest*" Smirnov said softly
"Noble? Where?" Fire said appearing behind him
"*A noble transport vessel*"
"*There can't be any aboard*" Smirnov said
"*There would be an armada of marine battle ships escorting it if there was actually a noble aboard*"
"*They must be transporting items*"
"Lets rob the fuckers" Marc said walking up behind them

Smirnov laughed

"*You guys can go but you have to promise me you won't kill anyone that doesn't attack you*" Smirnov said seriously
"*The men on that ship won't be warriors just normal guys*"
"*Get in take what ever they are transporting and get out*"
"*Do you understand me?*" Smirnov said seriously
"Yea yea"
"*Watch Fire for me please Tetra*" Smirnov said in a serious tone
"I will" Tetra said
"Who's coming?" Marc said as he walked over to the side of the ship


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

_The Black Sun's pet Taigon_

Nila was lying on top of the Taigon,counting how many clouds there were in the sky.

"21,22,23..." 

She continued to count the clouds until she reached 37, and then she lost count. 

"I wonder if they're done getting supplies?" Nila thought. She jumped off the Taigon's head, and swam towards the ship Rensuei and Ginkai were getting supplies from.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2009)

Black Porcupine-

"Alright Rodgers, Get out and enjoy some fresh air!" A jailer laughs as he tosses Rodgers from his cell and escorts him down to the recreation area. The area is filled with pirates and marine deserters. "Say hello to some old friends rodgers!." The jailer laughs as he walks away and closes a large steel door behind him. "Well well if it isn't Mr.Rodgers." A fishman dressed as an Egyptian looks over to Joseph, he is surrounded by seven others. "No.. you are not the Rodgers i was looking for." He stands up, the seven following him. 

"Who are you?" Joseph asks. "A man who was cursed by another Rodgers. Jason. My name is Ra." he grinned. "So, you were beat up by my brother?" Jason asked with a grin. "LOWLY HUMAN!" Ra threw a punch with his chained arms, Joseph jumped back and flipped avoiding the attack, then dashed forward headbutting Ra's stomach. "Guh.." Ra stepped back. "Don't underestimate me!" Jason jumped and kicked Ra's chink, knocking him into a wall. 

"Oi! Oi! cut it out!" A man dressed in a samurai's outfit grumbles. "Honestly." He shakes his head. Ex-Marine Captain. Fredrich Ferwell. "Not until he's dead!" Ra gets up and charges Joseph again. "Heh, Even without my Devil fruit." He jumps into the air and kicks Ra with both his feet knocking the fishman into another group of pirates. The seven people around Ra soon tried to close in on Joseph. "Like hell i'll lose!" His hands still bound together with seastone cuffs Joseph used them to beat down the seven with great force. 

"You're pretty good." Fredrich smirked. "Just what are you doing here Fredrich?" Joseph asked. "Ah? you know me?" He blinked. "Well, I suppose i should be honored my name is still known within the marines." He smiled and rattled his chains, looking through the fallen pirates pockets. "I'm here because i refused to kill the women my son chose to marry. She was once a troublesome pirate, it seems that makes me a man not fit for the marines. I helped them escape..." He smiled. "What did you do?" 

Joseph looked away. "I shot a commodore and attacked my crew." Fredrich blinked. "Heavy..." He thought to himself. "You know, most marine traitors simply... leave... they.. they don't actually bother with trying to destroy their crew...." Joseph turned his back. "They were going to stop me.. at any cost.. I couldn't have them linked to me anymore. It would have looked like they sided with me. Two traitors from our crew is enough." 

With the Little Tree Pirates-

"Oi! I can see the prison! It's still about half a days travel away though..." Kama said, looking out through an oversize telescope. "Alright, We'll rest for a little bit now and head forward during the night. We should arrive by mid afternoon!" Belle shouts.* "Oi! who made you captain!"* James and Bolt shout. "I'm the only one with enough commonsense left to tell you what to do!" "Dinners ready." Kayne came out with many new fish dishes.* "F..food~" *Everyone drools over Kayne's cooking. "Here's some candied cod for you james." Kayne tosses over a large fish covered in a thick brown coating. "Perfect!" James takes a bite and adds more surgar. "Jason's still sleeping." Eve walks up onto deck and sighs.  

"The assault on the marine base will be tomorrow... So everyone eat and rest up tonight." Belle smiled. "We don't know if we'll be coming out of this one alive..." nolan thought to himself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 24, 2009)

Kilik VS Haine

"Wait....."Kilik spoke up as the others prepared for the upcoming battles."I get the bald one?"Haine sweatdropped."I ain't bald you clawed punk, this is a sign of wisdom."Haine pointed to his reciding hair line.

"Wisdom?"Kilik countered."I thought losing your hair meant that humans were getting old and weak.."He then turned to Ginkai."Hey let me switch, I don't want to fight this oldtimer, he looks like he's about to keel over any second now."Though Ginkai and his opponent ignored him, an angered Haine rushed towards Kilik.

He slashed down with one of his short swords but Kilik managed to block with his smaller claw."This is so annoying."The pistol shrimp fishman sighed, and then pushed Haine back. It became clear right away that Kilik possesed a far superior raw strength than Haine.

Haine was a slippery bastard though, Kilik was very much a brute and as he tried to get a smash in with his claws Haine kept dodging and trying to get a good stab in.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 24, 2009)

-The Next Day-

The sun was beginning to make its decent, giving the sky a hint of orange.  A lowly marine kept watch in the tower, when he saw something on the horizon.  He took out a telescope and was surprised to find a ship making its way to the base.  However, it was not a marine ship.  He lowered the telescope from his eye and had a perplexed look on his face.  "Pirates?"
He called for his supervisor, the Vice-Chief Warden Tempo Zulegen to confirm the sighting.  Moments later, the Vice-Chief arrives, dragging his feet up the stairs.  *sigh*  "What was so important that you had me come up here?..."
"Sir!"  The marine nervously salutes him.  "I believe there is a pirate ship headed for the base!"
The Vice-Chief slowly steps forward, grabs the telescope from the officer, looks out into the distance, and then tosses the telescope back and makes his way back down the stairs.  The marine stands at the top of the staircase as he watches Tempo slowly make his way back down.  "S-S-Sir?  Did you see anything?"
*sigh* "Yeah... its a pirate ship..." He continues to make his way downstairs.
"Shouldn't we alert everyone about it?"
*sigh* "Probably..." he replies as he disappears down the stairs.

The marine quickly runs over to his desk and grabs a Den Den Mushi.  "Attention!  A pirate ship has been spotted making its way toward the base.  I repeat, a pirate ship is on the way here.  It is currently unknown what their intent is.  Prepare to engage the pirates.  This is not a drill."

-On the LTP's Ship-

The wind picks up and they quickly approach the base.  "Alright!  Get ready everyone.  We should be there in a few more minutes!"
"Wow.  We're making excellent time."
"That's what we navigators do best."
James sheaths his swords.  "Its about damn time if you ask me."  Kama magically pops over his shoulder.  "Its a good thing nobody did." "Just shut up!"
Kayne puts her hand on her chin and thinks for a moment.  "This is a marine base, right?"
The rest of the crew look over at her and nod.
"So they'd have a large stock of weapons, right?"
They all nod.
"And surely they've spotted us by now."
They all nod.
"Then why haven't we been attacked yet?"
Belle walks over toward her.  "Now that you mention it, you'd think they'd start by shooting their cannons at us or someth-"
*BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM*
A large number of small clouds of smoke pop all over the side of the island.  Belle slowly turns her head toward the island with a look of disgust and embarrassment.  Rex stands up and places his guitar on his shoulder.
"You just had to jinx us, didn't you."
"AS IF IT WASN'T GOING TO HAPPEN!"
"We almost made it without a single worry..."
"YOU CAN'T POSSIBLY BE BLAMING THIS ON ME!"
"We were _this_ close..."
"NOT YOU, TOO!?!?"

The first of the cannonballs appears in the air above them and is headed straight for the deck before Anax jumps up, and catches it with his teeth.  He lands, and then crunches down, crushing the cannonball into a million tiny shards.Anax raises his spear in the air.  "IS THAT ALL YOU GOT!?"
The entire crew jump up.  *"WHAT THE HELL!"*
He turns to the rest of the crew.  "That's nothing.  I once carved a tunnel through a mountain with my teeth when I was teething."
*"TEETHING!?"*

Water began splashing up all around the ship as cannonballs landed.  Rex and Eve each each swing their respective weapons, batting away a few balls while Anax insists on catching and crushing them with his teeth.  Belle creates a few nets, having the balls bounce off, and Kama seemingly makes them disappear.  
"How are you doing that!?"
"Ninja trick."
Bolt jumps up in the air, and seemingly catches a cannonball with his left hand.  "STOP SHOOTING AT US!"  And throws it back toward the base.  "ITS NOT GOING TO FUCKING WORK!"

Nolan spins the wheel once again to dodge another cannonball, and shouts down at the crew.  "We'll be reaching the island in 10!"  Kayne spins he staff and then pounds it on the deck.  "9!"  Nick/Dave grins as he stares at the coming island through the fingers of his armgun.  "8!"  Anax picks off a bit of steel from his teeth from one of the cannonballs.  "7!"  Kama spins his weight.  
"6!"  Eve sharpens the blade of her spear.  "5!"  Rex leans on the railing as he tunes his guitar.  "4!"  Belle lowers her yellow visors onto her eyes.  "3!"  James takes out two of his blades as they shine in the sunlight.  "2!"  Bolt adjusts his beanie and sling with a big stupid smirk on his face.  "1!"

The ship halts to a stop as it rams through the docks of the island, creating a cloud of dust and debris.  As the dust begins to settle, dozens upon dozens of marines appear armed with guns and surround the ship.  One bravely steps forward.
"SURRENDER AND COME OUT WITH YOUR HANDS UP!"
The marines nervously wait for a response that never comes.
"WE KNOW YOU ARE THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES!  COME OUT AND SURRENDER!  NOW!"
Suddenly, a hand grabs the marine's face.
"We don't do to well at that whole surrendering thing."  He then pounds the man into the floor, causing his gun to shoot off up into the air.  The marines surrounding them step back in fear.  "I-Its Quick Blades!"
A red blur then lands and spins in front of a group of men.  "MONKEY TORNADO!"
"The Red Monkey!"
"_GREAT_ Red Monkey!"
And anchor then lands in the middle of the crowd, and gets pulled back, knocking over even more marines.  "Lets just try and get this over with as soon as possible please..."
"I could handle this all on my own if you guys just gave me a moment."
Suddenly, about a dozen marines go flying up into the air as a while blur flies up, and then lands next to Bolt and the others.  "With that pink and heart-filled decoration of yours?  We'd become the laughing stock of the pirate world."
"SHUT UP ABOUT IT ALREADY!"
"Dawwww, is widdle Bolty and his hearts gonna cwy?"
Bolt tightens up his fist.  "GOD DAMN YOU BELLE!"  And throws a punch at a marine that was trying to sneak up behind him.  

Toward the back of the group of marines, they begin mumbling to themselves.  "Are they arguing among themselves?"
"I think so.  Also, I think the guy with the beanie is gay."
"The one with the hearts?  Yeah.  Definitely."
Suddenly, Bolt appears in front of them.  "This.  Isn't.  Even.  FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!"  From the sheer power of his scream, a dozen men go flying back.

-Moments Later-

All the marines that had surrounded the ship litter the floor around them as the crew clap the dust off their hands.  
"The first wave are always mere fodder."  An evil smile then grows on his face.  "The stronger ones are more fun."
*BONK*
Belle walks by.  "Less talking and more searching.  We came here for a reason."
*"Right!"*
The crew then begin to make their way into the base.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 24, 2009)

"Two things," Angelina began to say to Karl.  "Number one: We attacked you because our captain is an idiot who wants to increase his bounty.  And number two: I may not be strong, but this explosion will be," Angelina said, whipping a out a revolver she had pocketed off of a dead marine.  She pointed it at the ground under Smirnov's feet where the water heater was when suddenly a mail jacket slammed into her.  The shot went wild.  

William got to his feet, silently groaning in pain.  The marine was very strong.  If William had his saber, he might have been able to fight more evenly, but he doubted he could defeat him.  Even though William remembered most of his past, except for that one blank point, his sword skills were very rusty.  William looked around, hoping to find some sort of sword, when a cannonball slammed into the deck behind him.  

The explosion sent William flying across the deck, straight into Smirnov, knocking both of them over.  Smirnov kicked William off of him and slammed the back of his fist into William's face, but William saw it coming and ducked.  William, although bruised and tired, didn't hesitate to grab the mail shirt off of Angelina when he saw her struggling.  With a heave, William grabbed the mail shirt off of her and sent it flying onto the deck.  

Panting with exertion William got to his feet, but only felt more pain as Smirnov's boot slammed into William's stomach, knocking him to the ground.  Angelina reached over and grabbed the discarded revolver and was about to fire at the water heater once again when another cannonball whistled towards the three of them.  William leaped over Angelina and covered her to protect her just as the cannonball exploded, sending them careening across the quickly sinking *The Dark Justice*.  

Angelina lifted her hands from her ears and opened her eyes to find William lying on top of her.  His eyes were closed, but she could feel him faintly breathing.  Angelina slid out from under William's unconscious body and found herself in front of a seastone knife buried into the deck.  She had no idea how it got there, but when she looked up she saw a masked man and Derrick fighting each other with knives.  

Angelina heard footsteps behind her.  Angelina slowly reached her hand over the knife's hilt, pretending not to hear Smirnov's footsteps.  When the marine was right behind her, Angelina spun, bringing the knife towards his throat.  

Meanwhile, V was battling with Derrick, who now seemed to go by the name of Casey Topher.  V wondered if Derrick was suffering from multiple personality disorder, as he now fought and spoke differently.  Casey seemed to ignore all of Derrick's earlier wounds.  V, however, had used his Killer Instinct as long as he could, but it was now gone and V was very tired.  Casey was steadily pushing V back with the knife V had used to attack Derrick earlier.  

Blood dripping from his body, Casey suddenly ducked and slammed his knife straight at V's stomach.  V reached out his arm to grab the pirate's wrist, but he was no longer fast enough and the blade sliced into his stomach.  V groaned in pain, but slammed his knee into Casey's chest before the pirate could become intangible, knocking him back and taking the knife out of V's stomach.  One hand on his stomach wound, one hand holding a knife, V readied himself for Casey's next assault.  

"Whether your Casey or that other pirate, one fact remains the same: This blade will kill you," V said, nodding to the knife in his hand.  Casey rolled at V, swinging his hand up at V's neck.  Before the blade hit V's neck, the knife in V's hand sailed at Casey's face.  Casey quickly became intangible, but so did his knife as it sailed through V's neck.  

Casey became tangible once more, preparing to attack once again when V's foot slammed into Casey's chest, knocking the pirate onto his back.  Although another knife appeared in V's hand and he looked ready to fight once more, V was rapidly tiring.  His vision was become blurry, his movements were sluggish, and his stomach was bleeding.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2009)

With the LTP-

"It's... It's.. A DEMON BEAR!!!!" One of the marines shouts as Jason rips through them. "Damn it!! QUICK BLADES BOLT!!!" Bolt slashes a few of the marines down. "What.. WHAT ARE THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES DOING HERE!!!" WHAM!!! Rex slams his guitar into the mans head. "S..s...so cool!!" some of the marines shout while looking at Rex. "Can we have your autograph?" They ask. "Sure mates." WHAM! Rex beats them all down and the crew rushes off. "W..we got.. beat up by... rex hender..." They mumble through their swollen faces. "AWESOME!!!!"

As the Little tree pirates rip through the base, Jailers and marines begin to scramble. "Did you hear!? The Little tree pirates are attacking!" A marine shouts as he runs past some cells. "Eh? What the hell is Jason thinking." Joseph mumbles as he walks over to his cage and sees a smoke cloud rising from the far end of the island. "And he's so far away too.. It'll take him hours to reach here. Dumbass." 

"It's... It's Eve and Belle!! and a new girl!" ten marines shout. "S...so beautiful..." They drool. *"SHUT UP AND GET OUT OF OUR WAY!!" *The marines were sent flying cuts all over their bodies. "IT WAS WORTH IT!!!" they all shout. "Ittoryu Iai." Jason holds his the hilt of his Eris while looking at a group of seven marines. "W..what the hell.. i heard he didn't have a sword style!!" The marines shout. "You taught Jason, a new technique?" Belle asked Kama."Of course, sit back and watch." 

"HELL'S BLAZE!" Jason unsheaths the blade, swings and sheaths it once more. "Eh?" Everyone blinks. Suddenly a wave of fire is shot towards the marines. "WAAAH!!!!!" They all scream out as the Little tree pirates jump over them and move onward. *"THE HELL WAS THAT!?"* Everyone shouts. "Using his strength mask, he creates a lot of friction when he draws his blade, sheathing it quickly also creates a large amount of friction. It's this combination of friction and power that creates a flaming slash." 

Kama smirked. "I could never compete with that level of power." As they talk, the group runs into a large section of thorns. There seems to be only four pathways that they can do down. "Belle, Eve, Kayne, you take the far left, Nolan, Anax, Rex you take the one next to the girls. I'll go down the center myself, Kama and Bolt, you go down the one next to mine. James and Nick..David you go down the one to the far right."

They all nod, though some seem displeased with their partners. "But who will you go with?" Eve asks, Jason lifts up his hat. "Sparky and i have it covered, don't worry." He smiled. "GO!" The group splits up and goes down their respective paths. "WE'LL MEET UP AGAIN I SWEAR!" Jason shouts, hoping his crew could hear his final message to them.

Elsewhere-

In the warden's office. His eye twitched as he listened to the commotion going on. "Sigh, I'm back." Tempo sat down on a chair in the warden's office. "Aren't you going to explain what's going on outside...?" Eisen's eye twitched. "Ah..." Tempo opened his mouth and took a deep breath. "Phew~~" he let the breath out. "YOU DAMN SON OF A BITCH!!!" Eisen threw his desk and broke down the wall of his office. "YOU CAN'T EVEN BE BOTHERED TO TELL ME WHAT'S GOING ON!?" he shouts. "It's a pain. *sigh* some pirates broke in."

Eisen gritted his teeth. "Damn it... Call that fucking Jail chief and tell him to have his men aid the marines! We're stoppin this fuckin attack!" Eisen shouts. "Ah.. what about the demon gaurds?" Tempo asked. "No, But keep their general on notice. Should the Jailers fail we'll send in the demon guards. And should their men fail... We'll send in the top brass of the demon guard divisions!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2009)

Annie closes her eyes, trying to pick on any sounds within the water. As she searches, a loud vibration makes the back of her brain tingle. She opens her eyes and stares at the boiling water with a look of uncertainty, "There's something in there," she mutters, "Something big!"

Marcks nods, "Okay then that settles it, we turn back. I'm sure Tatsu will get off for good behavior....AGH!" 

Jessie quickly drags him back by the scuff of his collar, "It's just a little lake," she reassures him. 

"Yeah a little boiling hot lake that will melt us to skeletons!" Marcks counters. 

"I'll make us a raft in a jiffy," Annie says. She reaches into her belt and removes a silver canister, which contains the chemicals for her foam round. With a small screwdriver she jiggers with the setting of the canister, after several seconds she nods with satisfaction. Just to double check she shows the canister to Alph and they both mumble in scientific jargon that would make Shin's head spin.   

"Okay here goes nothing," Annie proclaims while loading the canister into her left revolver. She points the gun at the ground and fires. 

*BANG!*

The canister explodes into a writhing mass of gray foam that forms into a perfectly flat platform, with a rectangular shape large enough to accommodate ten people. Within seconds the foam hardens into a steel like consistency. Jessie forms a small rudder made out of some scrap sheet metal in her satchel while Marcks adds a single breath dial at the rear for propulsion. 

Annie estimates the time that they'll have in her head,"The foam will only hold its shape for five minutes before it'll melt..."

"Six minutes and 16 seconds to be exact," Alph corrects her. 

Annie rolls her eyes, "Yeah just like Rustbucket said. Anyway I'll navigate but you guys have to watch out for whatever it is that's swimming in that water." 

The crew embark on the would be raft. Alph pushes them off into the water and leaps onto the raft as they cast off into a fog so thick they can barely see several feet in any direction. The foam begins to sizzle as the raft drifts into the water, and the breath dial churns up bubbling hot water as it propel them forward.  

"IS IT SUPPOSED TO DO THAT!!" Marcks yells, he sits huddled right in the center of the raft, hugging _The Super Awesome Marcks Hand Cannon Mark 1_. 

Annie who guides the rudder of the foam raft glares at him, "Calm down, it's takin all my concentration to guide this thing!"  

Not too far away deep beneath the water a giant predator smells new prey. It gnashes its teeth and moves in for the kill.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2009)

*A day in the life of OC: Supersoldier Extraordinaire...*
The supersoldier sits at the edge of his bed, stuffing his mouth with nachos. All around his cabin are strewn empty snack bags, on the floor, his bed, even the ceiling and walls, and the place smells of nacho cheese and oil. 

He reaches into the bag of nachos with his orange stained fingers and comes up empty. OC frowns, crumpling up the bag and tossing it away but then he smiles as he realizes there are still 546 unopened bags at his bedside. 

It's going to be a good day he thinks to himself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 24, 2009)

With James and Nick-

"HEY!"

And David...

They make their way through the hall when they run into some guards, "Monkey..." but before he can attack, "Blitzkreig Blast!" a red beam shot above his head and took out the opponents up ahead.

They move onto the next wave of opponents, "It's the Red Monkey!" one of the marines shout whos holding a handful of bounty posters, "An-and," he flips through them all, "I don't know who the hell that guy is!" David's jaw drops, "H-how is that?" he raises his metal arm, "Well we haven't been in the pirate business too long," Nick comments, lowering the arm, "Shut up! Counter Battery Fire!" he shoots a rapid fire attack of bullets that take them all out.

A group of men with clubs arrive, "Take him down, he must be a devil fruit user!" one shouts wielding his seastone club. David grins and takes the attack head on, "Not quite pal!" he raises his arm and points it at the man's head, "Crap-" BANG BANG BANG! He falls to the ground, "Calm down, your wasting too much ammo!" Nick shouts, "We've got plenty!" he fires again.

The men mutter to themselves, "Not only were they arguing among their own crew members, but among theirselves individually too?" Nick takes control again, "Forlorn Hope!" he shoots one bullet that seperates into five and each takes out one man.

"Your pretty good, but real men fight up close!" he dives forward in Monkey Point and clashes swords with a seastone club, "I know he's a devil fruit user!" he goes to make a move but is soon sliced down, "You'd better know, also I'm the greatest swordsmen you'll ever see!" he continues to cut down more.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 24, 2009)

Savage/Gentle island

A horde of Savages, each looking like they just walked of an Neanderthal exhibit at the local museum, charged the "fort". Whoever it was that had converted several buildings of an abandoned town into an defense base, they were having a hard time against these numbers but help was on the way.

The way the three warriors saw, any enemy of their enemy was a friend of theirs and so the leaped right in to support whoever the Savages were attacking.

Black was perfect for the role he had assigned to himself, he was supposed to draw attention to himself and preferably their fire as well. A small flame could be seen in the sky, the few Savages that noticed it looked up mesmerized. Like always, the black dot with burning tail trailing behind it as it rocketed down towards them always awed them, it had done so with several other tribes and it was the same with this one.

With a loud boom Black crashed right into a group of Savages that had been too close too each other, they lacked tactics as they simply didn't posses the capability for military strategy like that. They just tended to huddle up and overpower their enemies or prey with their immense numbers and overwhelming physical strength.

From the small smoldering crater Black rose up and when he regained his bearings, even for someone with an head as hard as he has it isn't enjoyable to crash down with such speeds.

Rocks and spear were flung at him but bounced off him, even the most precisely thrown spears caused only superficial damage. 

Mainwhile his back up where doing their parts. In rapid succession several bangs were heard which were all followed by a thud as a Savage fell down to the ground.Sam didn't enjoy being used as a sniper but he was fast and accurate enough to fullfil that role. He was sitting on top of what had been a church.Lying on his stomach and firing away with both revolvers.

At the other side of the battlefield, from behind the Savages, a former "honorary" marine was cutting down the Savages that strayed behind. They were the older and wiser ones that would "lead" the troops as they grown too old for extensive battle. Drax didn't enjoy killing these guys but this was no place for honor and fairplay. 

Using his various knives one throat was slid after the other, with the Savages all facing the other way wheren Sam and Black and the various defenders of the base were attacking and firing at them, they didn't even notice him until it was too late.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2009)

Eve/Belle/Kayne-

"The jailers are here!" the marines shout as men dressed in green outfits with the World Government symbol rush to their aid. "We'll take these girls down!" the men all shout charging forward.  "Fools." Eve and Kayne flips their pole weapons. WHAP! They both knock two men away while Belle unleashes a barrage of arrows into their group. "D..damn it.." One of the jailers reaches up and tries to hit them with his seastone club. "Idiot. We're normal." Kayne smirks before bashing him over the head with her staff. 

"Get moving!" The three women rush off as more marines arrive. "We'll find Joseph first! For jason!!" Eve cheers. "She's got a complex, don't she?" Kayne blinks. "I.. I think so.." Belle sighed.

Rex/Anax/Nolan-

BOOM!!! the three freakishly strong men rip through a jail wall. "Oh?" Rex looks around at the inmates just standing around. "Seems we be breakin into da wrong block!" he chuckles. "Uhh.. Who are we looking for?" Nolan asks. "He'll be lookin like Jason." Rex rubs the back of his head. "Well... a bit i tink." A large angry fishman fist flies past Rex's face. "You... you were with that annoying mans crew..." Rex turned his head. "Ah.. You..." He blinked. "I thought Jason be killin yah." 

"BAST-" WHAM! WHAM! BAM! Rex's Guitar, Nolan's anchor and Anax's shield crash into Ra and knock him away. "RA!" someone shouts. "Don't go messin with someone you can't be takin mate. We've grown stronger since we came here." He grinned. 

Kama/Bolt-

"This is interesting." They both stood in the middle of a large open area filled with marines and Jailers. "Damn, more weaklings." Bolt grumbles. "Oi, show that your sai are for more then just show!" Kama switches his Kusari-Gama for a tanto and rod. "I'll show you what i can do!" He jumped into the air, spun and knocked four men out of the way using his Tanto. "Get going Bolt! We don't have all day here!"

Jason/Sparky-

"Hmmm..." Jason rubs his chin. "I wonder.. if this is the right way." He too stood in an open area, behind bars. Pirates, Marines, Jailers, Ex-marines. They all littered this floor. The pirates and Ex-marines were being allowed recreation. "That guy.. Is the captain of the little tree pirates right?" They whisper. "Anyone who knows where Joseph Rodgers is will be allowed to be set free!" Jason shouts. "WE KNOW WHERE HE IS!!!" all of them raise their hands. "Then let's get some keys!" Jason tosses on a speed mask and draws his blade.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 24, 2009)

*Aboard The WG Tax Collection Ship with Rensuei*

Rensuei decided to not use his poison because although it wouldn't be fatal to her unless he got her in the chest and the poison affected her heart. Scoring a slice or stab on any of her limbs would slow her down and make the fight less interesting. As it was he had a hard time making it fun, Luna was a capable fighter she was never a top notch fighter but she could fight well enough for the jobs she was sent on. This was the first real fight she was ever in. She attacked Rensuei with a flurry of slashing attacks he parried them with his spines and flipped back the top of his foot connecting with her chin and knocking her head back. She was open for a few seconds and fully expected him to slam his spines into her chest and finish the job. She looked up and he just stood there with a look on his face. The kind of look that she would have given a lesser animal for doing something wrong a look of pity.

"I really hate humans but I can't help be feel sorry for you"
"It's not your fault you are so weak" Rensuei said shaking his head

Several men appeared on the deck carrying chests 

"_Please don't kill her, take the chests_"

Rensuei regarded them, and looked at the chests

"This stopped being about the money when you insulted me" he said his rage renewed

He rushed forward and slashed the mans that spoke chest open. He spun to face Luna and ran at her ready to deliver the killing blow when Nila burst out of the water and landed in front of her with her arms stretched out.

"Move Nila" Rensuei said in a cold voice

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Smirnov reacted quickly so the knife missed his throat but it sliced him on his shoulder. As soon as the blade made contact with his skin all the eagles dropped off his hands and his gulls clattered to the deck. His chains went dead, he grabbed her wrist and disarmed her by twisting her wrist awkwardly. The knife clattered to the deck as he head butt her in the middle of her forehead. If he wasn't holding her up she'd have collapsed from the force of the blow.

"I'm sorry your captain is an idiot and brought you to your capture" Karl said

He dropped her to the deck and threw the sea stone knife at the piece of main mast left and it stuck in there a few inches

"I don't think V would be to happy if I threw it over board" Karl thought

He walked over to the chain that was wrapped around William and touched it and it came alive and tightened around him again. He walked over to his jacket and made that come alive. He put in on Angelina and it was far too big for her. It wrapped her up like a strait jacket. He walked around casually picking up his eagles and his pair of sea gulls and walked over to the side of the deck and looked toward the marine vessel

"Well reinforcements are here" Karl said


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 24, 2009)

Kama began taking care of the surrounding marines and jailers as Bolt strolled down, examining each cell.  

"Not Joe.  Not Joe.  Definitely not Joe..."
"LET US OUT OF HERE!"
"WE'RE BEGGING YOU!"
Well, do any of you know where I could find a Joseph Rogers?"
The prisoners turn to one another with a confused look on their faces.
"We then, I guess I'll be moving over to the next cell block."
"WAIT!"  "HELP US!"
He continued walking away, ignoring the prisoners pleas to stay.
"Yeah, of course the guy covered in hearts walks away..."
This stops Bolt in his tracks and he slowly turns his head around with his eyebrow twitching.  "What did you say?"
"Seriously, pink is definitely your color."  "Makes you look like the fairy princess you always wanted to be."  
All the prisoners began laughing out loud at him.  Bolt looks down in rage and tightens his fist.  "I'll fucking beat the shit outta everyone one of ya..."  He then feels a slight nudged on his back and turns around. 
Its a jailer, poking a club into Bolt's back.  "HAHA!  With this seastone club, you are now defenseless!"
"I DON'T EVEN USE A DEVIL FRUIT!"  He punches the man in the jaw, sending him flying up in the air, and also notices a set of keys spinning in the air where the man once stood.  As they fall, they make a jingling sound that catches the attention of all in the inmates who then look up at Bolt.
"Hey, could you give us those keys for a moment?"
Bolt looks down at the keys, grins, and then looks back at the prisoners.  "But a fairy princess like myself couldn't possibly be able to toss over a ring of keys like this over to big bad pwisinors like yourselves."
"Come on man, have a heart!"
There was a brief moment of silence before the cells erupted in laughter.  "I think his problem is that he has too many!  BAHAHAHAHA!"  the laughter grows louder.
"GOD DAMMIT, BELLE!"  He hurls the keys into the prisioners' cell.  "Take the damn thing and get the fuck outta here!"

He then begins to run down the hall, continuing to look for Joseph.  Kama then appears, running beside him.
"Have you found him yet?"
"Nah."
"Well, with a heart like yours, I'm sure we'll find him soon enough."
"SHUT THE FUCK UP!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 24, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
The Otoro empire ship that the Angel Pirates had infiltrated arrived to a large island guarded by an enormous steel gate that surrounded the entire island. The Otoro Empire insignia was embedded all around the gate.Two look outs saw the approaching ship and gave some type of signal. A large opening appeared in the gate as it began to open, just large enough for the ship to proceed in.

_"OI! You're back soon from your trip brothers!"_ One of the men said from the look out post.

Mathias concealed his face with the sleeve of his kimono so not to blow their cover. He cleared his throat and attempted to speak in a much deeper tone. "Uh... yea. The wind was in our favor.....brother." Mathias replied back in his deeper tone.

_"That's good to hear. Hurry up in brother there's work to do."_ The man replied back.

Mathias turned toward the crew to address them. "Try to stick together and when in doubt, just say the word brother." Mathias said without much reassurance.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2009)

_The Black Sun Pirates_

"NO." Nila said. "What your doing isn't right." She told Rensuei. Nila had no qualms about killing enemies who fought back, but to hurt those who couldn't was unacceptable to her. 

"Please, I don't want to fight you." She said. electricity was pulsing through the fins in her hands. She didn't want to hurt Rensuei, but if she had to she'll take him down in a heartbeat.

_The Windy Dirge_

Rek awoke from his slumber, his body still aching. He got out of his bed carefully, taking his cane as support. He looked around his room, and saw that it was still pretty much the same, save for the cold teapot on his coffee table.

"I need some water." He said as he went towards the door.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2009)

Usagi sticks his furry face out of a porthole of *The Dark Justice* and looks down, "Oh my...." he mumbles, his eyes widening as he sees that both this ship and _The Pirates Dream_ are held aloft on top of a giant turtle. 

As he contemplates how he will get down without shattering the bottles of liquor he stole from Garrick's quarters, suddenly a large fireball explodes on the deck of _The Pirates Dream_. Usagi narrows his eyes and sees a figure dive off the deck down towards the shell of the Turtle. 

Said figure is Flynn who holds Clemens unconscious body in his right arm. He yells like Tarzan and with his free arm reaches for a tri-pronged silver grappling hook at his belt which he hurls upwards at the hull of _The Pirates Dream_. The silver tips embed into the hull and Flynn swings down in a spiraling motion onto the shell of the giant Turtle. Landing in a crouching position with Clemens safely in his clutches. 

He gently lays her on the ground and checks her pulse which is steady. Flynn stares at her face and smirks, clearing away some strands of red hair that cover her eyes. Then he searches her pockets and steals her wallet, a stick of bubblegum, a small notepad, and strangely, a pack of condoms.  

"I'm the friggin man!" he exclaims, tossing the stick of bubblegum into his mouth and blowing a bubble.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 24, 2009)

*Inside Saigohi*
A warning bell is sounding throughout the jail. In the control room numerous guards watch the progress of the Unnamed crew as they began to cross the sea of boiling hot water. Numerous guards rushed to the front lines of the prison to guard the prison just in case the tiny crew managed to reach it. All precautions will be taken into account.

"FIRE THE CANNONS! DON'T LET THEM CROSS THE SEA OF STEAM! FOR ODA'S SAKE THIS IS JUST A ROOKIE CREW AND A SMALL ONE AT THAT!" One of the superior guards said from outside the prison. 

*At Darver and Tatsu's cell*
The same two guards in front of Tatsu and Darver's cell are once again conversing. The warning bell could be heard quite clearly. "Did you hear? The rookie crew is currently advancing upon the sea of steam!!" One of the guards said in shock. "What???! How did they make it this far????!" The other guard said in complete shock.

Darver listened to the guard's conversation intently. Even he couldn't believe what he was currently hearing. "This crew never ceases to amaze me." Darver said quietly to himself. "If they infiltrate Saigohi successfully, it shall begin."

*Unnamed Crew*
As the Unnamed Crew sail through the steamy ocean, various booms could be heard. Suddenly, a barrage of cannonballs fly through the steam. Luffy the crew wasn't hit by the first round of cannonballs.

Sparks erupted from Anglora's nails as she prepared to defend against the second round. "Defending ourselves against cannon fire could prove troublesome in this state. Our vision is next to none and we do not know where we are sailing." Anglora said. "Though I do have a plan. Each time we hear cannonfire, I can temporarily illuminate the area for you all to defend against them with my Heaven's divine hibana."  Anglora suggested.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 24, 2009)

_*At Darver and Tatsu's Cell*_

They hear foot steps coming closer and closer, "Now now, you don't truly believe Saigohi could truly be breeched? Especially the top floor of Saigohi, which is where I'd assume your crew is headed Tatsu Brimtale," the man walks through the guards and into their cell, his coat waving as he walks.

"Now the Great Makaosu Leader wouldn't be underestimating our wonderful establishment now would he?" he says looking at Darver, "My name is Sid Lyvern, and I am the General that watches over the Elite Guards," he walks up closer to the two, "But if you ask me I'm several times more fit to lead this place as Chief Warden than that damn Buzz head ever will be," he rolls his eyes.

"Now, I'd lose any hope that you have of a rescue Mr. Brimtale, if your Crew somehow manages to get to the main gate of our prison, which has never been done before, there is no way they'll get past my men," he says with a cruel grin, "They'll surely be killed before they even get to the second floor," Tatsu growls at him and rushes forward to strike him but is quickly hit with seastone and a harsh shock, "D-Dammit..."

"Well now that type of attitude isn't appreciated around here," he pulls him by the collar, "You know what, if by some miracle they even get to the front gate, I'll be sure to speed up your execution you little lizard," he chucks him backwards and spits on the ground in front of him. He turns and begins to walk out of the cell.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 25, 2009)

"Who's coming?" Marc said as he walked over to the side of the ship. "How do we get over there?" Dreyri asked curiously. "Whoever can't fucking get there by themselves, I will carry them" Marc replied. "Pass" Dreyri said crossing his hands in front of him while looking away. "I'm afraid you might grope me or something being gay and all" Dreyri said turning away. There was a struggle as Tetra and Fire restrained Marc as he reached for his sword and Smirnov roared with laughter. "Fuck it, put me down and lets go" Marc said straightening his jeans. Marc leapt from the boat and removed the gravity around him, Tetra vaulted the rail into the sea and Fire whistled loudly calling Rain. "Lets go" Marc said as he sailed towards the ship, the breeze ruffling his hair.

*"Sir we have a problem"* one of the deck hands said to the captain of the noble transport vessel. "What is it?" the captain asked looking up from the papers on his desk. *"Umm..... well"* the man said dancing around the problem. "Spit it out man" the captain said growing impatient. *"Well there are three people heading towards us"* the man said. "Are they flying any colors?" the captain asked beginning to worry about pirates. *"Forgive me sir, I know it doesn't make sense but one of them is flying towards us, another is being carried by a large bird of prey and the other is running on the water."* "Didn't I tell you drinking on the job would not be tolerated" the captain said starting to get angry. Suddenly there was a loud thump on the deck up above.

The captain and the deck hand emerged up top to find most of their crew cowering or in the fetal position. Three figures stood out on his deck immediately, he quickly scanned them trying to seek a clue that would help diffuse the situation. "Please don't hurt my crew, we do not have any warriors on board, we will not put up any resistance" the captain said lowering his head humbly. "I want the fucking cargo in front of me in two fucking minutes or I will start killing people one by one" Marc said darkly. The deck hand looked at his captain who nodded slightly. *"Captain we can't do that, these items belong to the noble Du Mortis family, we are charged with its safety"* the deck hand said defensively. "Just give it to them" the captain hissed.

*"NO!"* the deck hand said loudly. "One minute left" Marc said placing his hand on his sword hilt as Fire and Tetra stared down the rest of the crew. *"I won't let you"* the deck hand said rushing forward. Marc sighed audibly there was a flash of his sword followed by a thud as the man collapsed on the deck. Fire and Tetra looked over at Marc and then the man, but to their surprise he was alive. Marc had knocked him out with the blunt side of the blade. "A man is only as good as his word" Marc said almost annoyed Tetra and Fire thought he would go back on his word. "Besides I don't kill dumb fucks that can't even fight" Marc said. "Now stop keeping me fucking waiting and get the fucking cargo" Marc said looking at the rest of the men.

It wasn't long before the numerous crates were in a jumbled mess in front of Marc. Marc looked at them for a few seconds wondering what was the best way to get them back to the ship. "Tell Smirnov to get ready to catch" Marc said to Tetra. Tetra nodded before jumping over the side of the boat and making her way back towards *The Black Sword.* "Make sure none of these other fuckers try anything dumb" Marc said picking up the first crate. Marc held the crate for a little while before letting it go. However instead of dropping to the floor the crate was suspended in mid air. Marc looked at Fire with a huge grin on his face. "Big deal" Fire said unimpressed, "its in your sphere obviously it would float." "Oh really" Marc said almost snickering at the fact Fire did not realize Marc was not floating.

Marc flicked the crate with his index finger and it began to race towards *The Black Sword* in a straight line. It did not rise or fall but traveled in a bee's line. "It should have fallen by now" Marc said with a smile, "its out of my range." Fire glanced at the crate, "alright that was unexpected I'll give you that." Marc picked up the next crate with a smile and placed it in another zero gravity bubble. One by one he sent the crates to *The Black Sword,* while the bubbles could exist outside of his range there were a time limit on them. Meanwhile back on the ship Smirnov was catching the crates one by one and placing them next to each other. When the transport was done Marc and Fire left the ship laughing. The crew gathered around the crates eagerly, "lets see what we got here" Marc said with a smile.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

As Ramsey tried again and again to hit Ginkai each attempt was met with failure. The Fishman weaved and staggered about avoiding the attacks in the most unlikely and drunken of fashions. "What kind of style is that?" Ramsey asked in confusion as Ginkai swung a back handed blow that he narrowly avoided. Ramsey counter attacked but Ginkai bent all the way over backwards hitting his head on the deck as he avoided the blow. "Bomboclat mi did feel di breeze from dat one" Ginkai slurred.

Ramsey and Ginkai continued to fight on the deck but neither could get a blow in. Ramsey got annoyed and unleashed a flurry of blows that Ginkai either blocked or dodged however he was forced backwards towards the railing. Just before he tripped and toppled into the water Ginkai through a punch that Ramsey in his advance was forced to jump backwards to avoid. "Seet deh" Ginkai said seizing the opportunity and leaping forward into a spiraling head butt that caught Ramsey in the chest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2009)

"Geez how can a Marine Commander only have 200 Beri in her wallet," Flynn complains as he removes the cash from Clemens wallet and stuffs it into his back pocket. 

He reads with avid interest the small leather bound book that she had on her person. Which seems to be both a kind of personal journal of her thoughts and a logbook as well. 

"Hmmm..."

_I think that Karl is either gay or a eunuch. That intolerable man needs to get laid...._

----
_Delivered another personal report to you know who today. Not that I'm complaining he's a good lay....._ 

----
_Remember to finish the duty roster by tomorrow or you know who will throw a fit again._

-----
_I like Tsubaki she reminds me of myself when I was that age. Very rambunctious and eager to please. I hope she doesn't lose that spirit. I've always wanted a protege._

-----
_Was very tired tonight but you know who insisted upon me visiting his quarters. At least I got some sleep afterwards._ 

Flynn continues reading eagerly with a wide smile on his face when suddenly Usagi runs towards him with a pillowcase full of stolen liquor bottles and cigar boxes. 

"What the hell are you doing?!" he yells at Flynn. 

"Oh I was just getting to know Commander Beverly Clemens over here," he tells Flynn, "And boy is she ten times more interesting then that blond swordswoman. She's a bit shorter but she's got a better rack for sure. You see Usagi, Oda taketh and then he giveth!"  

"YOU CAN'T KEEP HER!!" Usagi growls at Flynn. 

"Says who?!" Flynn retorts defensively, "I found her fair and square. Possession is nine tenths of the law!!"  

"THAT WOMAN IS A MARINE COMMANDER, YOU IDIOT. WHEN SHE WAKES UP SHE'LL KILL YOU!!" 

Before Flynn can respond, cannonballs begin exploding all about them. "Back to the ship!" Usagi bellows. Flynn picks up Clemens and speeds after the giant Panda Bear.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 25, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Team*
"Aye! Finally some leisure time to myself!" Lt.Commander Rago said as he stretched out on a comfortable looking chair with cushions on the deck of his marine ship. He used his telekinesis power to levitate his lemonade towards him. He sipped from it ever so gently and ended it with an "Ahhhhhhhhh!" 

Yingoru was busy picking on the fodder marines of the squadron. "DROP AND GIVE ME 50.........TIMES 100 YOU WEAK BASTARDS!" Yingoru commanded as the entire squadron of marines dropped down and started doing their push-ups while Yingoru stood above them laughing maniacally. "That's right assholes, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9.." Yingoru said as he counted along with the marines. 

Boyang was below the ship in the infirmary resting. After the bout with Tatsu and lifting the 1000 pd anvil, he was worn out to the extreme. Never before did he attempt such a feat.

Suddenly, the bright shining sun that was shining down upon Rago mere seconds ago was now hidden by a large shadow. Rago looked up to see a pirate ship directly in front of the marine vessel. The captain of the ship walked to the front of his ship to speak directly with Rago.

"Hey marines. You guys must be the rift-raft since you aren't at Marine HQ battling against.......Whitebeard." The pirate said with a bit of hesitation when he said Whitebeard's name. "So that means you are weak. Hand over all of your cargo and food. My crew is kind of hungry. And just so you know..." The pirate pulled out a bounty poster of himself. It read:

"Bulls-eye Tony"
Captain of the Red Target Pirates
Bounty: 31,000,000 beli

The bounty poster suddenly flew out of Tony's hand and into Rago's. Rago looked at it then tore it apart. "Aye! I don't feel like being bothered right now." Rago said as he sipped his lemonade.

Tony drew his bow and arrow and pointed it directly at Rago. "By talking to me like that you're messing with your life you government dog." Tony said.

"Aye! Really now..."


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 25, 2009)

*Sabaody Archipelago, Grove 69*
"Well looks like I left Marineford just in time..." Stray Cat muses to himself, "Things there are certainly going to heat up, but none of those pirates better kill Hancock; that kitten-kicking hag is mine! "  (Stray Cat's "yell" amounting to little more than a loud "meow.")
Stray Cat turned away from the monitor he had been watching and began walking towards the dock where the boat waiting to deliver him to his new crew would be waiting. "Let's see, Task Force Absolute Justice, ship: The Dark Justice... Supposed to be a good, if somewhat crazy, squad..." Stray Cat mumbled to himself as he mentally reviewed the crew assignment he had recently been given. "...Supposed to be on their way to Water 7 at some point in the near future, shouldn't take me too long to get there if they'll open the Gates of Justice for me; if they do, it's just a hop, skip, and a jump over to Water 7.  It shouldn't be too hard to find the crew when I arriv..."
*BAM!*  Suddenly something slammed into Stray Cat and sent him rolling.
"Oh you poor little thing... are you OK?  Oh look at you with your cute little outfit... who's a tough little marine kitty?"
Stray Cat looked up to see what had ran into him.  His eyes fell upon a gorgeous woman who was leaning over him babbling pointless nonsense.
"You think you can kick me just because you're beautiful?! " Stray Cat screams. "Meow!" was the only response the woman heard.
"That's right you are! Now where's your owner at?..."
"Neko Bullet!" Stray Cat declared as he fired a series of bubbles of compressed air at the woman.  The rounds tore into her as easily as any firearm would.
"Ugh...I've...I've been shot...RUN LITTLE KITTY! IT'S DANGEROUS HERE! GET AWAY!..." Was all the nameless woman managed to say before succumbing to what would appear to any observer as a trio of gunshot wounds (sans bullets.)
"Only dangerous for you darling, only for you..."  Stray Cat continued his walk to the boat as though nothing had happened. "Task Force Absolute Justice, hmph, I hope they're worth the trouble..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 25, 2009)

*Aboard The WG Tax Collection Vessel, with Rensuei and Nila
*
"You think you can fight with ME?"
"Don't play around with me Nila" he said angrily
"You reach late to the party and assume you know what's going on"
"Where where you when I was being threatened with violence and I had to defend myself?"
"Where were you when Kang was fired upon by these same humans you are now protecting"
"WHERE WERE YOU WHEN THAT WOMAN YOU ARE PROTECTING TRIED TO KILL ME!!!" 
"I came here with no intentions to fight anyone"
"They attacked me and I defended myself and now you just appear after all is said and done to pull the righteous defender nonsense"

Rensuei was livid, he liked Nila most of the time but she was so naive she knew nothing about how humans really were. Rensuei realized Nila wasn't paying attention to Luna her eyes where glued to him. Luna plunged one of her crescent knives into Nila's back. She was bringing the other knife down as Rensuei rushed forward at top speed and drove all ten of his spines into Luna's chest. The knife clattered to the deck. Rensuei helped Nila to her feet. She seemed to be in shock she stared at Luna lying on the deck blood trickling from her stab wounds. That much of his poison injected into her at the same time would surely be fatal. In a few short minutes her heart would stop beating from paralysis. 

"Welcome to the real world" Rensuei said to Nila as he walked past her 

He made a strange sound and Kang erupted out of the water, he put the chests on the sea king's large head 

"Lets go, I'm not leaving you here" Rensuei said
"In case one of these defenseless humans get brave and put a bullet in you"
"I'd really have to kill each and everyone if that happened" he said holding onto her hand

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Marc cuts off the lock on a chest with his sword and kicks the lid open.

"What the fuck is this shit" he said angrily
"*Looks like a noble's kilt*" Smirnov said lifting one out the box
"Fuck that lets see what's in the others" he said

He sliced the lock off another one and kicked it open

"More fucking kilts" he said angrily

He quickly cut open another chest and he screamed in anger 

"I'm going to fucking kill them and sink that ship"
"*For what?*" Smirnov boomed
"*Because they were transporting kilts you stole?*"
"*Calm down*" he said in a serious tone

When Smirnov got like that he could be scary he didn't expect Marc to be scared of him but he expected him to realize he was serious.

"*Relax, these kilts are very expensive*"
"*I will fix this*" Smirnov said 
"*When next we dock on a big island I'll find a buyer*" he said looking at Marc

Marc glared at him and disappeared below deck with Tetra walking quickly behind him

"How will you find a buyer?" Fire asked
"*I used to be involved in smuggling of good not unlike these*"
"*I know where to look and who to talk to, when to break arms when to carry gifts*"
"*I'll get more for these kilts than if we'd found the chests full of money*" Smirnov said lighting up his cigar.
"*Go give Tetra a message for me*" Smirnov said to Fire
"*We need to find an island with a big city that will have a thriving underground*"

She came back a few moments later with a heading written on a piece of paper

"*Is Marc sulking?*" Smirnov asked
"I don't know" Fire answered handing him the piece of paper
"He locked himself in the training room with the impact dummy"
"*He needs to realize that killing armed men is different from killing innocents*"
"*Those men are nothing more that regular sailors*" Smirnov said
"*I want to to know the difference too*" he said putting a big hand on her head

He walked over and set the course Tetra had given him and locked the wheel in place. After a few days of favorable winds and good weather Simo made the land call

"LAAAAAAND" he shouted from the crows nest
"Weather?" Marc called back
"It looks like an autumn island, no rain just cloudy"
"Better than a fucking winter Island I guess" Marc said blowing a puff of smoke into the air
"*We won't spend long here*" Smirnov said
"*A few days is all I will need to get the kilts off our hands*" he announced
"*When we land I'll get to work on that the rest of you do what ever*" he said

Everyone made preparations to land as *The Black Sword* drew closer to the island


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 25, 2009)

*Gaya Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

The crew docked and began to debark the boat. "You aren't coming again?" Akawana said to Hawthorne. "My experiment is in a very crucial stage and needs my observation, please go on without me my dear" Hawthorne said apologetically before disappearing below deck. Smirnov secured the string that bound all of the trunks together one on top of the other. He hoisted the weight on to his shoulder with a smile, *"See you all in a few"* he said with a smile. "Well should we split up and meet back at the boat later?" Marc asked casually. "Like hell you get out of our sights after what happened last time" Tetra growled. Fire and Akawana nodded their heads in agreement.

"You know, you ladies are right" Marc said suddenly. "What we did was despicable and we are sorry." Dreyri opened his mouth to say something and Marc elbowed him. "Will you allow us to make it up to you?" Marc asked in a sincere voice. "What do you have in mind?" Akawana asked with a sly look on her face. "How about we treat you to a spa?" Marc said indicating to the sign of a building they were now passing. The girls stopped to think about if for a few seconds. Akawana was all for it and Fire was fighting for all she was worth not to go. "Tetra?" Marc said with a smile.

"It would be nice" Tetra said surrendering. The entered the spa and approached the front counter. Marc spoke with the hostess about giving the three women the full treatment and dropped a wad of beli on the counter. "Everything is all set" Marc said backing out of the door slowly. The girls thanked him and he and the men exited to the street. "A fucking spa treatment are you serious?" Dreyri erupted. "Look you ignorant fuck, we are free to do what we want now aren't we?" Marc said gesturing to the lack of girls. "I see" Dreyri said smiling, "Not bad for a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" Dreyri said heading for a bar.

There was a struggle as it took everything Simo had to hold Marc off from wringing Dreyri's neck who was oblivious as he entered the bar. Wesley was observing Simo struggle while snickering to himself. When Marc finally cooled down they entered the bar and ordered drinks. The barkeep came across with a massive barrel of rum and placed it in front of Marc. The barkeep began placing glasses on the table which caused Marc to raise an eyebrow. "What the fuck are those for" Marc asked looking at the man, "this entire barrel is mine."

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

Ramsey flew backwards from the force of the head butt and the spinning caused his skin to blister from the drilling force. Ginkai rushed forward as Ramsey picked himself up but ended up tripping and falling face first to the floor. "Mi granny" Ginkai groaned rubbing at his face. Ramsey suppressed a snicker however Ginkai heard it. "Is tek you tek man fi poppy show" Ginkai said growing angry. "Yuh cah diss bad man and get away" Ginkai said rushing forward again.

Ginkai released a flurry of strange and unorthodox blows some of which caught Ramsey off guard. With each and every blow that landed Ramsey began to grow more and more dizzy his legs wobbling. A particularly heavy blow left Ramsey barely conscious and he swayed back and forth threatening to topple over. Ginkai rushed forward to end the fight when suddenly both he and Ramsey fell over on to their backs. Ramsey passed out while Ginkai snored peacefully on the deck.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

Rek was inside the kitchen, having a nice drink of water. He looked at his half-empty glass quietly, thinking.

"Is she..." 

He stood up from the table, holding on to his cane, and headed for Jun's room. He knocked on the door once and waited for a reply. When none came, he knocked again. Finally, he just went inside without waiting for Jun to reply.

Jun was lying down in her bed, sleeping peacefully. There was no place to sit down in Jun's room, so the young noble simply squatted next to her.

He looked at her sleeping form, which was surprisingly tame compared to her death glare in battle. He had something to say to Jun, but he couldn't do so when she was concious.

"Jun...I know you can't hear me right now...but...but...but..."

"What is it now?" Rek nearly jumps when he hears Jun speaking to him.

Jun looks at Rek with mild annoyance as he stutters in front of her. For the first time in a long while, Jun smirked. "So this must be how he feels when others squirm before him. Very well, taste retribution."

"Do you have something to say?" She asks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2009)

With Jason/Sparky-

"Speed mask." He places his hand on his Katana and charges into a group of Jailers. "Ittoryu." He blazes through the jailers and clears a path. "Devil's path!" The men explode with cuts in the air. "Let's go!" Jason shouts as a horde of prisoners charge behind him. "RAAT!!!" sparky flies over Jason and let's out a cry of electricity. "He has a bird that creates lighting!?" The men shout. "That's nothing." Jason grinned. "Let's show them the ultimate combo sparky!" 

Jason jumps into the air and spins with his blade over his head. Sparky takes a deep breath and fills Jason's blade with electricity. "SPARKY SLASH!" Jason crashes down on a Marine who tried to parry the attack. As the two blades clash with each other, sparks and static electricity fill the air. "G..g..uh..." The marine loses his footing and his body creates a cater beneath Jason. "Let's go." He turned back to hear cheers from the pirates and ex-marines. "We've got enough weapons here to take on two marine bases!" the pirates laugh.

They all hold up Clubs, Swords, Guns, Axes. "Right." Jason nods and charges forward. "I'll get you out of here Joseph." He looks up at the large black flower in the center of the island. "And then i'll kill you!" 

With Rex/Nolan/Anax-

"So are things really so bad with his brother that Jason would free him just so he could kill him?" Nolan asked. "Heh..." Rex smirked as the three ran through the dense black thorny jungle. "My dream... is to be like my brother..." He remembers those words and a large smile rolls across his face. "Cap won't be hurtin his brother." Behind Rex, Nolan and Anax is another horde of prisoners. "Seems we be gettin a big of an army goin!" Rex laughed. 

"TO THE SAVIORS! THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES!!!" the men cheer. "Oi, We're not here to save you! we're here for Joseph Rodgers!" Nolan shouts back to them. "BUT YOU SAVED US TOO!!! SUCH KIND HEARTS!!!" tears rolled down their cheeks. "I swear...." Nolan slaps his forehead. "SPARATATATATA! Don't fear friend! Even with an army We'll still get the most kills!" Nolan blinked. "The hell does that mean?" 

With Bolt/Kama-

"Looks like they're having fun." Kama looks back at the men Bolt allowed to free themselves. All of them seem to be distracting the guards while the two make their way towards the next block. "Like i could care what they do!" Bolt grumbles. "Question, How can you fight in your current position?" Kama asked, looking at Bolt's arm. "I'm not asking because i am concerned for you. I am asking, Because if you lose your life here Jason will blame himself."

Elsewhere-

In the office of the Chief Warden, He sits, Angered at everything around him. "D...don't go in there!" A man whispers to a messenger. "I.. i have too... he needs to know...." The man gulps and knocks on the door. "WHO THE FUCK IS IT!?" Twenty spikes pierce the door and stop just before the mans face. "S...sir... we've lost over 100 jailers and i'm not even sure the number of marines, they keep falling at a rate we can't count..." He gulps. "And currently, two hundred prisoners have been set free... I... I think it's time to call in the demon guards...." 

Eisen grumbles something under his breath. "FINE! call out the demon guards and put the chief and vice chief jailers on notice!" "AYE SIR!!!" the man shouts and runs off.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 25, 2009)

*Gaya Island*

"_What a greedy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_" Dreyri thought to himself
"_I'll have what he's having_" Dreyri said
"_Like I'd ever let one of you queers out drink me_" Dreyri said softly

Marc shot him a murderous glare but Dreyri ignored him

"I'll just have a bottle with a shot glass"
"Wesley will not be drinking, he has some plans to make" Wesley said

He pulled out his book and seemed to enter his own little world. Marc and Dreyri began drinking from the huge tankards all the while glaring at each other. Simo drank and watched them wearily

"I wish Smirnov was here" he thought as he looked at both of them

Dreyri slammed down the tankard and belched loudly blowing the rum scented breath towards Marc. Marc growled and glared at him, they air was thick people avoided their table like their life depended on it.

Meanwhile with Fire, Tetra and Akawana

"Aww come on" she said
"I don't want a massage"
"I don't want some random guy groping me up" she said
"Just relax will you" Akawana said
"It may relax YOU" Fire said
"You probably like strange men feeling you up" 

Akawana's eyes twinkled. Three handsome men walked though the door and Fire looked at them

"Maybe a massage isn't such a bad idea" she said 
"See I told you" Akawana said

Tetra face palmed with a loud smack

Meanwhile with Smirnov

It only took him a short time to find out the crates were from the Du Mortis family. He decided he'd get a buyer known to deal with nobles and sell it to them. He found what he was looking for in a man named Jules Barney. He walked into the building having stowed the crates in a safe place.

"Pieter Smirnov I presume" 
"*Hello Mr Barney*" Smirnov said in his deep voice
"I was told you have some jewel encrusted Du Mortis kilts" Jules said offering Smirnov a cigar which he took 
"*That I do, I heard you would be interested in things like that*"
"I'll buy it off you but I will have to take a cut out for leaving out where i got it"
"*I'm not paying you to hide anything*"
"*I'm sure you know exactly who I am and what I am*"
"*I'm not afraid of them knowing who robbed them*"
"*What I will do for you though for a little extra*"
"*I will allow you to tell them you stole it back from us*"
"*I'm sure the reward you will get for getting the prized kilts back is more than how much you are paying me*" Smirnov said with a smile
"It would seem you aren't just a pirate" Jules said with a laugh

He wrote down a figure on a piece of paper

"The figure at the bottom is the extra"
"*Looks fine to me*" Smirnov said
"*The crates are at this location*" 
"*I'll be at the Angry Pirate Inn if there is anything else*"

He got to his feet and shook the mans hand and turned to leave

"When I saw you and your captains bounty I thought for sure you couldn't be as bad as the rumors said"
"Agreeing to meet with me and talk business"
"Now that I've met with you on good terms I think the rumors understate you"
"*I'm a business man as well as a pirate I don't let the two mix*"
"*Bad for business*" Smirnov said as he walked out the door.
"I'll have the money in your room at the angry pirate before the end of the night" Jules said

Smirnov just waved his hand and walked out the door


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 25, 2009)

*Gaya Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

There was a loud scraping of chairs and tables as people tried their best to give The Black Sword table as much space as possible. The Black Sword table essentially resembled a small island in a vast sea of empty floor the other chairs and tables forming a ring around them. Marc brought his feet down on the table with a crash and belched loudly. "Bring me another fucking barrel" Marc said loud enough for the barkeep to hear. "Bring two" Dreyri said staring Marc down, who in turn returned a look of resolve. 

"If you continue to fuck with me I won't tolerate this disrespect much longer despite you being my Nakama" Marc said drinking heavily from the new barrel. "Is that so?" Dreyri asked raising his own barrel. "Now now guys" Simo said trying to diffuse the situation as Wesley continued to ignore everything around him. "Do what you want" Dreyri said ignoring Simo, "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" he adds in a whisper that Marc just barely catches. "I fucking warned you" Marc says blasting Dreyri backwards with an empuje oscuro.

_Meanwhile at the spa......._

Fire and Akawana lay on their table contently, they were both enjoying themselves and their massage. Tetra however was having some difficulty. She didn't like being naked around other men that weren't Marc much less having them touch her while she was. "Just relax" Akawana said with her eyes closed, "its not like you are cheating on Marc by getting a massage" she explained. "Not like you are with him to cheat on him anyway" Akawana adds under her breath.

"Yeah Tetra, just mellow out for Oda's sake" Fire said with a slight smile on her face. "Just look at this way" Fire explained, "Marc paid money for you to enjoy yourself, do you want to disappoint him? "Well when you put it that way" Tetra said giving in. "Oh you are good" Akawana said to Fire. "Just because I behave like an animal it doesn't mean I have the brain of one" Fire said closing her eyes.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 25, 2009)

*Derrick/Casey Topher vs V*

Casey blocks V's knife attacks with ease, "Your loosening up a lil' too much buddy, your attacks are gettin' too easy. Must be gettin' tired, well I'm fine," the man said, though in reality his body was covered in cuts and dripping blood.

He tries to block another attack but Casey smacks the attack away, "Too easy," he stabs a flurry of knife attacks into V's chest. He falls backwards but Casey manages to get a long diagnol slice on his chest before he falls. 

Casey kicks the wobbling V down to the ground and licks his knife. He then stabs it into his arm, pinning him to the deck, "Now, to finish thi-UGH!" Casey stops and holds his head, "What-what's," he closes his eyes and starts stumbling backwards, "What's goin-Going on!" Derrick regains control over his own body, "What...what happened?"

He looks at the downed V, "Looks like I didn't do too bad..." the cowboy hat wearing Casey Topher floats above V's body, "You? Yea right? This was all my work!" he says, only heard by Derrick, "You?" He suddenly falls to his knees, holding his cuts. 

"That's right..." he thinks back to him getting completely demolished by V before passing out, "I took over fer ya, I always like a good knife fight!" Casey says before vanishing. Derrick shakes his head, "This isn't the time..." he says, slowly loosing his vision.

V rips the knife out of his arm and slowly gets to his feet. Dives forward at Derrick who simply falls backwards on his own, however he phases through the floor as he does so, "Maybe we'll finish this another time..." he says weakly as he tries to make his way to one of the others before passing out.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 25, 2009)

*Gaya Island
*
Dreyri slammed into the wall and slid to teh ground. He looked up in surprise at Marc

"_You wanna get serious_" Dreyri slurred

The alcohol was just beginning to kick in he saw several Marc's standing across the room

"_Lets get serious_" he said pulling Moongarm from it's sheath

The patrons of the bar began filing out. Simo got to his feet and stood between them

"Come on guys, lets just relax OK" Simo said holding his hands out
"_BLOOD SLASH_" Dreyri roared 

Several red colored slashes flew across the room. They shattered tables and chairs as the flew at Marc, Simo dived to the ground narrowly avoiding one of the attacks. Marc had his sword out in a flash and blocked the attacks with his wakizashi and katana. Dreyri rushed forward and brought Moongarm down with an arcing downward slash. Marc blocked again and the ground below his feet broke and he and Dreyri exchanged glares as fire from the sparks crept along the blade. It didn't stop at the guard though it continued to engulf Dreyri. The fire seemed to give him a little extra strength and Marc's feet buckled under the pressure

"Atm?sfera del infinito" Marc whispered

He disappeared the slash continued on it's path and completely shattered the wall that was behind Marc. Dreyri had the presence of mind to immediately block his back with Moongarm and there was a loud clang as they intercepted Marc's black blades. The force of the blow and the way his feet were set made him fly forward out of the hole and into the street. His body still glowed with red flame as he got to his feet and saw Marc stepping out of the hole in the wall. The adjusted their positions and stood facing each other

"*BLOOD FLAME*" Dreyri roared 

He swung Moongarm and a huge bar of blood red fire flew toward Marc

"Empuje Oscuro" Marc roared 

He attempted to redirect the attack but any force on a blood flame caused it to explode and go everywhere. Red flames were on the ground, on the buildings around Marc. He stood there looking at Dreyri. Dreyri raised his hands into the air and the flames on his body and the sword and around Marc grew into an inferno making a wall of fire where Marc stood. Dreyri noticed a figure shoot out of the flame. He reacted instinctively he jumped into the air and brought down a huge arcing hammer style chop where Marc floated above the fire

"_Gotcha_" Dreyri said looking into Marc's eyes

Elsewhere

"This feels goood" Fire said with her eyes closed

They were in the process of getting a facial

"I wonder what the guys are up to" Tetra said

All of a sudden there were screams and shouts from outside the building

"What's that?" Tetra asked
"_Sometimes pirates get in fights_" the woman that was massaging her cheeks answered offhandedly
"_This is the grand line after all_" she said continuing her job

Fire swung off the table and reached for her clothes

"I'll bet you money I know at least some of the parties involved" she said with a groan

Elsewhere

Smirnov walked toward the bar. He has absolutely no doubt in his mind that is where Marc and the others where. The sound of screams and shouts were suddenly clear in the street as he got closer. The Sky was awash with blood red light

"*They can't be serious*" Smirnov said

He took off his bracelets and dropped them into his pocket and began to run for the bar.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 25, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

Sparks erupted from Anglora's nails as she prepared to defend against the second round. "Defending ourselves against cannon fire could prove troublesome in this state. Our vision is next to none and we do not know where we are sailing." Anglora said. "Though I do have a plan. Each time we hear cannonfire, I can temporarily illuminate the area for you all to defend against them with my Heaven's divine hibana."  Anglora suggested.

But cannonfire would soon be the least of their worries, the steaming lake started to bubble and a large area directly in front of the raft the crew was using darkened as a creature rose up. First a flat leathery tail surfaced and as quick as it appeared it disappeared after slapping on the boiling lake. The crew defended themselves as best as they could from the shower of hot water.

Then a green furry back rose up from the water, blue stripes ran across the pelt of the seamonster. It's head rose up later, it had a beak which opened to reveal enormous fangs.

"What the hell is that?"Shin asked, weren't beaks supposed to be found on birds?

"It's a Blue Striped Green Monster Platypus."Alph replied as he used his database to discover information about this creature.

"Alright, looks like we'll have to kill one of those......What he just said."Shin was stopped by Alph though."Actually they are endangered so we can not kill it."

"Wait.....Did you just make a joke?"Shin was confused, well they weren't really in a position to not kill this thing so it had to be a joke but.....Alph never joked....Shin had never heard him make even the slightest amusing comment so it was weird that he suddenly did so now.

"No, I'm serious."Alph replied."Well what else are we supposed to do then, it's not like we could just ask it to leave us alone, or did you have some kind of information we could use?"Shin was hoping it could be scared away somehow, like a fear of hard sounds or something.....He doubted it but he had seen crazier things.

"Well.......Did you know that these are the monstrous aquatic mammals that lay eggs?" 

"........And that helps us how?"

"It does not, but I thought you wanted information on the species, they are quite interesting you know."Alph quickly shut up when he saw the reactions, Alph didn't have many interests but rare and unique lifeforms like these interested him."But if I happen to know something we could use to avoid killing it?, no."He raised his arms and pointed them at the seamonster."We should hope for the best, as illogical as that may seem."

With a raft that was about to dissolve, cannonfire that was about to land on them, and a giant killer platypus about to make them it's lunch, they had little time to play around and so Alph shot off his fists.They  passed the monster, circled around it and eventually locked around it tightly.

The creature struggled around and turned around in an attempt to get free but was greeted by cannon fire. Because of it's size it took only little damage but it was still far from pleasurable. It went in the direction of the castle, intending to attack whoever fired at him.With considerable speed the crew was pulled along with it and eventually on to land as the creature crawled onto land and then started clawing against the castlewall.

Alph released his grip."That worked out remarkably well..."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 25, 2009)

*Gaya Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Gotcha" Dreyri said looking into Marc's eyes. He has gotten a lot better since he joined Marc thought to himself as he used his Tiron Oscuro in reverse to pull himself out of the way. "I won't kill you but I will certainly beat some manners into your thick fucking skull" Marc said looking towards Dreyri. "Pulso Oscuro" Marc said to himself as the gravity compressed the air around him into a small ball. Marc tossed the ball into the heart of the flames where Dreyri was and detonated it.

Marc drove his katana and wakizashi into the ground to stop the backlash as the air pressure out the flames and wrecked a few of the buildings in the area. Dreyri however had done the same as Marc to prevent himself from being tossed. The flames on his body flickered as he raced forward again. Marc and Dreyri's blades clashed violently and sparks showered the both of them. 

As they struggled against each other Marc allowed Dreyri to overpower him. This caused Marc to fall backwards and he tossed his wakizashi into his mouth and used his free hand to do a handstand. Marc twisted his wrist causing him to spin like a helicopter and the blade in his mouth and hand began to open shallow wounds all over Dreyri until he was kicked and was sent sprawling backwards.

Dreyri picked himself up and released another blood flame. Instead of allowing it to blow up on him again Marc dove to the right to avoid it, but Dreyri had anticipated his move and Marc was forced to immediately leap backwards. "Not fast enough" Dreyri said bringing Moongarm down vertically opening a wound that ran from Marc's chest down to his stomach.

By now the area around the duo were clear except for Simo and Wesley. The former was dragging the later out of the way of burning collapsing buildings. The area around them was completely obliterated, homes and buildings lay in ruins either from the fire damage or the gravity bomb that detonated earlier. Smirnov and the girls should be on their way here by now Marc thought. I will end it with that.

"Rest now" Marc said looking at Dreyri who had taken to standing on one of the surviving buildings. "Tacto de la muerte" Marc said pointing at Dreyri. "You are my nakama, you can take this blow" Marc said lining Dreyri up carefully. "You can't fool me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I know you can fire that thing now" Dreyri said raising his sword above him. "Ragnarok" Dreyri said as Marc fired the blow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 25, 2009)

With James and the Dynamic Duo-

They continued to make their way through marines, prison guards, and even escaped pirates for that mannor, "We're free~!" one shouted before getting a bullet to the side, "Shaddup!" David shouts, "Your in control a lot now angry version of our gunner," James comments.

"Well I usually let David take over during fighting, that is unless the situation requires a level head, then I handle it," Nick informs him, "Ah," David is having too much fun blasting opponents to even comment on what he said.

A bunch of men with black masks and black coats on step forward wielding giant scythes, "Stop," is all they say, "LIKE HELL!" David fires a single bullet but it is deflected by the man's scythe, "You will never be able to penetrate our steel Scythe," he begins to laugh.

James pushes David to the side, "I've got it," he grips his two blades tightly, "Monkey's Claws!" he vanishes and reappears before the first guard, who barely manages to counter with his scythe, "Impressive but these weapons are made of-" he stops as he sees a crack forming from on his weapon, "Steel?" James asks as he busts through it and cuts right through the man's chest.

"Steel is child's play to the Great Red Monkey!" Nick watches, impressed, "Wow! You can cut through steel? Jason never mentioned that," James laughs, "I've been doing it for years!" he says making the feat sound easy, "A true warrior like me has no problem with this," Nick nods, "Wow, you really are strong, nothing like Jason described you," James turns his head confused.

"Pfff, I bet it's not that hard," he takes aim, "Now getting around the steel is truly hard," before he can fire James steps in front of him, "They're mine!" he dives forward cutting through the men.

Three of them swing their heavy scythes down but James draws a third sword in monkey point with his tail and blocks them with his other two blades as well, "Monkey Slicer!" he starts cutting in an X form, ripping through the steel scythes and getting into the flesh of the men.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 25, 2009)

*Gaya Island
*
Fire Tetra and Akawana ran up the street toward the cause of the commotion. The could see the red flames in the sky

"For there to be that much fire Drey must be fighting someone strong" Fire said as they ran
"MOVE MOVE MOVE" Fire said as they struggled through the crowd

Akawana had taken to using shields to move people out the way. When they got to the front they saw something unexpected Marc stood looking up and Dreyri with a swirling ball of black gravity at his finger tip looking up and Dreyri who stood on the top of a ruined building looking down at him

"We have to stop them" Tetra said trying to move forward
"Don't go there" Akawana said
"Those two are serious" 
"I don't want more work to do" she said in a serious tone
"Maaarrrccccc stooooop" Tetra screamed from behind a shield

He was in a zone though he couldn't hear anything

"Rest now" Marc said looking at Dreyri who had taken to standing on one of the surviving buildings. 
"Tacto de la muerte" Marc said pointing at Dreyri. 
"You are my nakama, you can take this blow" Marc said lining Dreyri up carefully. 
"_You can't fool me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I know you can fire that thing now_" Dreyri said raising his sword above him. 
"_*Ragnarok*_" Dreyri said as the fire began to expand around him forming a sphere

He jumped off the building with his sword held high as Marc released the orb of death. Smirnov burst through the building nearest Marc and got between the two attacks. He deflected the death touch with both hands with a loud road and pushed it into a nearby building, he spun just in time catch the huge sphere and with some effort he redirected it into another building with a roar. The both buildings exploded sending debris every where. Smirnov walked over to the building Dreyri wrecked and pulled him out of the rubble and dragged him into the street.

"_Hey let me go ole man_" Dreyri slurred as he stood up 

Smirnov punched him in his face hard knocking him off his feet and skidding on the ground

"Serves the fucker right" Marc said folding his arms

Smirnov was on him in a flash and hit him in his face too right into the crowd

"*You are the fucking captain act like it*"
"*BOTH OF YOU GROW THE FUCK UP*" he roared

He left Marc and Dreyri lying on the ground and walked through the crowd it parting for him to pass. He saw Tetra and Fire standing in the crowd

"*Get those two and carry them back to the boat before the marines come here*" Smirnov said angrily to them and he kept walking


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2009)

Flynn and Usagi climb back up to the damaged top deck of _The Pirates Dream_. Flynn carries the unconscious Commander Beverly Clemens on his back while Usagi for his part hefts a pillowcase stuffed with Garrick's prized cigars, and liquor. 

"I'm gonna lock her up in my cabin!" Flynn says with a devious smirk. 

Usagi looks at Flynn as if he's gone insane, "What's your game Flynn? She's a Marine for Oda's sake!"  he removes a bottle of whiskey from the pillowcase and takes a swig, "And not just any Marine, but a goddamn fanatic. One of those Absolute Justice types who would kill a baby just because its father is a criminal! 

"I don't think she's like that," Flynn responds indignantly, looking at Clemens face, "She could've killed me but she didn't." 

Usagi laughs with an edge of thick sarcasm in his voice, "Oh so I guess when she wakes up she'll fall in love with you and forget all about her loyalty to the Marines then eh - is that it?"  

Flynn shrugs in response. To be honest he hadn't thought that far ahead. "Honestly she reminds of Trixie," he mutters with a downcast gaze.

Usagi sighs, "You've got to be ki..."

Suddenly Kent's body flies past them and hits a wall. The floorboards shudder as Garrick's huge hands appear over the railing. He leaps onto the deck and glares at both Usagi and Flynn with eyes like coal. His face is blackened and singed from taking a cannonball explosion to the face, and his uniform is ripped to shreds, revealing the weight strap around his midsection. His eyes drift from his own bottle of whiskey in Usagi's hand to Clemens body hanging limply over Flynn's shoulders.

"That's my Whiskey," he grumbles, "And that's my officer...." You can feel the killing intent oozing out of his voice. 

Flynn's jaw hangs agape as he stares bug eyed at Garrick, "Uh.....hi how are you......uh. Welcome to our ship.....Mister um...." he tries to remember this wacko's name, "Uh Larrick. I was just - well you know - um looking after your friend here and I was saying *wow* isn't she so lucky to have a big ugly ass Gorilla like yourself to command her." 

"RUN!!!!" Flynn screams and he takes off like a bat out of hell. 

Garrick intercepts Flynn but Usagi quickly appears in between them and punches the Marine in the face. A punch powerful enough to crack any normal Human beings skull, but Garrick's head doesn't even snap back. He smacks the Panda away and tosses him through a wall headfirst. 

Flynn backs away to the railing, holding Clemens in his arms tightly, as Garrick strides towards him. He takes out a dagger suddenly and presses it against Clemens neck, "Take another step and I'll slit her throat. You understand me you fuckin neanderthal!?" 

Garrick pauses mid stride, staring into Flynn's eyes,"One, I don't think you're man enough to do it, and two, she knew the risks when she signed up," Garrick resumes moving in on Flynn, cracking his knuckles. 

Flynn feels his heart sink as Garrick looms over him.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 25, 2009)

*Gaya Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra pushed people aside to pick up Marc but he held up his hand before she could help him to his feet. "I can do it myself" Marc said standing up slowly. Meanwhile Dreyri was shrugging off Fire as well as he got to his feet. "Why did you do it Marc?" Tetra asked confused, "Dreyri is our nakama." "I wasn't going to kill him" Marc said making his way back to the ship. "That attack was purposely weakened, I was just going to scare him" Marc said.

"You misunderstand me" Tetra said knocking Marc over the head. "Why the hell were the two of you fighting in the first place?" "He keeps calling me gay" Marc said in annoyance. "Does that make it true?" Tetra said praying deep down it wasn't true. Marc stopped and looked at her angrily, "do I have to beat some sense into you too?" "No no, thats fine" Tetra said waving her hands as she breathed a sigh of relief internally.

"You know a thought occurs" Tetra said to the silent crew as they boarded the ship. Everyone looked at her expectantly, "I was talking to Marc" she embarrassed. Usually the crew was noisy and lively as they moved about the place. But this incident had brought an unusual spell of silence. "Everyone beat it" Marc said suddenly, "except Dreyri." Tetra looked at Marc curiously as did everyone else. "That would mean now" Marc said looking at Tetra.


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 25, 2009)

*En Route to Water 7, A Day in the Life of a Stray Cat *

After arriving at the Marine docks in Sabaody Archipelago, Stray Cat had managed to get passage on a ship that was already planning to embark to Water 7.  The trip would take longer than usual thanks to the recent chaos involving the Gates of Justice at Marineford and Impel Down, but he should still arive at his destination with time to spare before TFAJ showed up.  The boat he was to be transported on was a fairly standard marine vessel, with a crew numbering 20, lead by  a rather brutish looking Lieutenant, with a large belly, large arms, and short temper. The ship departed shortly after Stray Cat arrived and was able to make surprisingly good time considering all the goings  on in the area.  However, the whole trip would not be so peaceful.

"Man, I still can't believe a pirate crew would assault the great Ennis Lobby..." muttered one marine to another.  
"Yeah, well, we weren't here then, if they tried that now, I'd cut them all down!" 
"Get back to work you lazy dogs!" bellowed the Lieutenant.  The marines had barely begun working again though when suddenly the cry went up, "Pirates, Pirates off the port bow!"  
"Where?!" Demanded the Lieutenant.  
"11 O'clock sir, they'll be on us in a few minutes at this rate."  
"All crew, prepare for battle!" commanded the Lieutenant, turning to address Stray Cat, "that includes you, young sea-cat, I've heard tell you're at least somewhat capable of looking out for yourself; but don't get underfoot or I'll kick your scrawny ass overboard." 
"If you do, it'll be the last thing you ever kick, I promise you that." answered Stray Cat (the Lieutenant not even bothering to listen to the "meow" he got in response.)

The estimate was right, just a few minutes later the pirates were the marines were locked in battle.  Stray Cat had moved himself to the helm of the ship and was watching the battle taking place on the deck below his position. "Hmph, that brutish Lieutenant isn't half bad, at least he's good for something; but the rest of the crew looks like a bunch of novice scrubs, they'll be in trouble before long, I better lend them a hand, or rather paw, I guess."  Stray Cat decided that this would be a good time for some target practice, so he released a few Neko Bomb Bubbles out above the deck. In the confusion of the battle raging on the deck of the Marine ship, few heard, even fewer paid attention to the meowing of the small cat with the marine uniform sitting near the helm, and no one (other than Stray Cat himself) was aware of the handful of air bubbles that floated above the action.

"I've got you now you marine dog! Enjoy your trip straight to Hell!" As the pirate brought his sword down however, his right forearm was suddenly blown apart, his sword sent flying. "Gaw my arm! What the hell did you do?!" Cried the pirate.  The marine quickly regained his feet, picked up the pirate's sword and ran him through with it.  The pirate's comrade tried to rush to his aid, but his rush was abruptly stopped by the popping of another of the Neko Bomb Bubbles, which turned the pirate's left foot into a mangled mass of meat.  He too was quickly cut down by marines.

Stray Cat continued to pick off targets at will for awhile using his Neko Bomb Bubbles and Neko Bullets, but he was wrong in thinking that he had gone totally unnoticed.  The pirate captain was, of course, aware that his crew was being mutilated by some kind of unseen explosions, but like most of the other men on the boat, was unaware of the source. It wasn't until one of his men was shot down by unseen bullets from behind while trying to finish off a marine that the captain finally realized where the attacks were coming from.  At first he could spy no one behind the recently killed pirate, but then he spotted someone, a small cat wearing a marine uniform, a cat that had originally been assumed to be simply the marine crew's pet.  

"Impossible," thought the captain, "that cat couldn't possibly operate a gun, it doesn't even have hands for Oda's sake!" However, he noticed that immediately before another one of his crew fell over dead from similar "gunshot" wounds, that the cat had been facing the recently killed pirate and had meowed several times.  

"It must have some kind of devil fruit power; these sneaky marine bastards think they can use a cat to help them take out my crew?! I'm going to kill that cat and avenge my crew."  The pirate captain rushed towards the helm, cutting down any marine that got in his way, his long black mustache and red overcoat flowing out behind him (his captain's hat lost at some point in the chaos.)

"I've got to make sure to dodge when it meows, if not, I'm done for..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 25, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates*

The Angel Pirates landed and docked the ship and were greeted by a group of men.

"*Welcome back brothers*"
"*I take it you had a good journey*" the man said
"*I'm happy to see you have a strong arm amongst you*"
"*All the strong arms in the guild fell sick a few days ago*"
"*Come on you what's your name?*"

Everyone froze, the man could only be talking about Nicobi

"*Why don't you have on your guild uniform?*"
"It got destroyed" Nicobi siad confidently
"*Yea you strong arms are strong but you are always destroying things*"
"*Come with me we'll get you a uniform and put you to work you have lots to do*"
"I will be right with you" Nicobi said
"*You guild master commands strong arm*"
"*You are to come now*" he said in a stern voice
"You guys find the boat" Nicobi whispered
"I'll go with these guys"
"*Hurry up strong arm*"
"Yes" Nicobi said spinning around
"*You are to address your guild master with the proper respect*"
"Yes Father?" Nicobi said in a questioning tone
"*Good hurry up*" the man said turning 

Nicobi walked off behind the other Angel Pirates leaving them standing there on the deck

*With The Black Sword Pirates
*
Dreyri stood on the deck his much cuts and bruises still bleeding. He rubbed his jaw and looked at Marc.

"_I think that old fucker broke something_" Dreyri said through clenched teeth
"_What do you want?_" he asked Marc staring him down

Meanwhile below deck

"What do you think caused that?" Fire asked
"Marc got mad that Dreyri called him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" Tetra said worriedly
"Simple name calling cause that?" Fire said shaking her head
"Look who is talking I've seen you almost attack Dreyri several times for simple name calling"

Fire didn't answer her

"He does have a way of saying the wrong things at the wrong times and getting under your skin doesn't he?" Fire said with a sigh
"He definitely does"
"Did you see how mad Smirnov was?" Fire asked
"Yea did you feel the aura of rage when he walked past us" 
"I felt like I couldn't breathe for a few seconds" Tetra said
"Lets go see what those two are talking about" Fire said in a whisper

With Smirnov

He sat in the room he took to collect the money and drank from his gourd

"*I can't believe those two clowns were fighting in the middle of the street*" he said 
"*That Death touch and Ragnarok too a lot out of me*"
"*It seemed they were drunk*" Smirnov thought with a laugh

His hands were throbbing the contact from both attacks had damaged his hands. He had to put on the bracelets else he'd destroy the building when he tried to go upstairs. There was a knock at the door and smirnov got to his feet and walked over to the door. He pulled it open and saw three men carrying chests.

"_Do you need help to carry it back to your ship?_" a man asked
"No I'll be fine" Smirnov said

He took the chests into the room

"*I'll spend the night here, let those two hot heads think I'm upset*" Smirnov said walking back over the sit on the bed and continue drinking.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 26, 2009)

*With The Black Sun Pirates
*
Rensuei and Nila made their way back to the Black Sun with Kang carrying the chests. 

"Kaaaiiii" Rensuei shouted as they reached the boat
"Help Nila she got stabbed" Rensuei said 

Nila was skilled in treating small wounds but she would be hard pressed to deal with a wound on her back. 

"What is taking the others so long?" Rensuei said

Rensuei was very impatient he absolutely hated to wait any anything. He began to pace up and down the deck Kangs head following him. The seaking groaned and Rensuei looked at it

"What's your problem?" he asked
"You are making him dizzy, you are making me dizzy" Kai said 
"Stand still"

Rensuei scoffed and hopped up on the railing and stooped and grasped it and looked over to the boat where Ginkai and Kilik went. He was itching to go and fight. He trusted his friends to deal with the situation though they weren't weak by any standards and they wouldn't have any problems with weakling humans. Rensuei looked at Kang who was looking at him

"What's wrong?" Rensuei said standing up

The seaking moved closer and he pat it's huge head with one hand. A growl came from deep in it's throat

"OK go ahead" Rensuei said
"I spoil you" he said patting the huge head again

Kang sunk into the water and Renseui could see the orange and black form under the water headed to the boat Ginkai and Kilik were on. 

"I hope he doesn't cause too much trouble" Rensuei said

He turned to Nila it seemed that Kai was finished with her

"Are you OK Nila?" Rensuei asked turning to face her


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 26, 2009)

-With Bolt and Kama-

Bolt smirks and chuckles to himself.  "As if I'd die in a shithole like this.  No.  Unfortunately for you, everyone is going to be stuck with me for a while."
"I guess that's an expected answer from _the_ Pinky-sama."
Bolt turns to Kama with a confused look on his face.  "What's a Pinky-sama?"
"Its something a few of your fans have been calling you."
"Eh?"  He turns around to find a huge crowd of prisoners following them.  "STOP FOLLOWING US!  YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO WRONG WAY!"
"ALL HAIL PINKY-SAMA!"
*"PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!"*
"STOP CALLING ME THAT!"

Suddenly, the prisoners stop in their tracks, shaking.  Ahead of the pirates were a group of hooded figures, each wielding scythes.
"N-N-No!  Not the Demon Guards!"
"Who?"
"They're the elite guards of the jail.  Much stronger than those you've faced so far.  We wouldn't stand a chance against them."
"Well, you'd be surprised how well we can manage ourselves."
Bolt steps forward and points at the hooded figures.  "Get the hell out of our way, or you'll regret it!"
A single guard seemingly glides forward and looks up at Bolt and Kama, revealing the demon mask being worn.  
"We know you are part of the Little Tree Pirate Crew."
"So?  What's it to you?"
"We would like to know the names of those we're about to kill in order to keep a record of who is no longer an active pirate."
Bolt and Kama smirk.  "Quite full of yourselves, now aren't you?"
"You will soon see for yourselves, the power of the Demon Guards."
"Well, I won't give you the name of a pirate soon to be killed, but would you be happy with the name of the man about to defeat you?"  The Demon Guards begin laughing.  "The name is Kusari Kama."
"And you can call me B-"
"PINKY-SAMA WILL NEVER BE DEFEATED BY THE LIKES OF YOU!"  The prisoners erupt with cheers and applause.
"Alright.  We will be sure to make your deaths as quick and painless as possible, Kama and Pinky-sama."
Bolt looks down in anguish and tightens his fist.  "For crying out loud..."  Kama takes out his Kusari-Gama.  Bolt then appears in front of the Demon Guard.  "MY NAME ISN'T PINKY-SAMA!"  Bolt then kicks the guard in the face.  His leg moved so fast, it is unsure of how many times the man was hit, but his mask went flying off to the left, while his body went flying off to the right, crashing through solid stone wall.  Bolt stares down at the rest of the Demon Guards.  "WHO ELSE WANTS SOME!?"

The guards shuffle back for a moment, before charging in fear.  Kama then jumps up from behind Bolt, tossing a number of small explosives into the group of Demon Guards, as well as wrapping a number of them with his chain, and spinning them into even more guards.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 26, 2009)

*Otoro Empire*
_The Otoro Empire, a proud civilization of expert shipwrights who all happen to be relatives. Every member of the Otoro family wears a kimono with the Otoro insignia on the back of it. The Otoro Empire aren't too friendly to outsiders so their island is exclusive only to Otoro family members. If someone was to infiltrate this island as the Angel Pirates have done and they were discovered, they'd face the wrath of the entire Otoro Empire._

_The island of the Otoro Empire is easily broken down: A river runs through the island that has divided it into 3 main section, a bridge is present at each section to connect them. The first section called the "Beginning" is where a ship is first starting to be built. The head of this section is known as Big Brother. It is then passed along to the next section known as the "Art". This is where the ship is painted, given all of its modifications, cannons, etc. The head of this section is known as Father. The ship is then passed to the final section where it must pass inspection by the head of the Otoro Empire, Granddaddy._

*Back with the Angel Pirates*
As Nicobi is lead off by someone known as "Father" Mathias starts to device as plan to acquire their ship. "Listen, it seems as though we'll be able to deceive these people long enough to get a ship and get out of here. Oddly enough they don't seem to be able to tell the difference between their family and foreigners." Mathias said as he observed the island and its many shipwrights. A group of shipwrights then approached them carrying hammers and saws.

"Oi, brothers! We need help modifying a ship! We just received orders on what the customer wants done to the ship! Come on!." The shipwright said. Mathias nodded in agreement. "We'll be right there brother." Mathias said with confidence. At that moment an idea sparked into his head. "Guys, what if we were to alter the customer's wishes and put the modifications that we want on there? Our goal is clear now. We'll tell them what we want done to the ship and when it's done make a quick escape." Mathias proposed. 


*Saigohi*
The warning siren that was sounding off moments ago became much louder and more apparent. Someone on a loud speaker was bellowing out orders. "THE INTRUDERS HAVE REACHED THE MAIN LAND AND ARE PROCEEDING TO ENTER SAIGOHI!!!! ROLL UP THE DRAW BRIDGE TO THE CASTLE!!! ALL GUARDS STANDING OUTSIDE THE CASTLE, MAKE SURE THEY DO NOT ADVANCE ANY FURTHER!!!!" The voice commanded. 

The guards outside of the prison all wore cloaks and hoods like the grim reaper and wielded scythes that were lined with seatone. One vicious swing from these guys and they could easily cut steel as if it was butter. Their yellow eyes were the only thing that was visible under their hood. A line of them awaited the Unnamed crew as they advanced.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 26, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

Things turned into a three way battle, the crew fighting off the guard's fire while the sea monster was assaulting the castle."We should split up, we make an easy target packed this closely together."Alph commented.

"Yeah, we should head inside and look for Tatsu."Shin didn't bother to wait any longer, he used Alph's shoulder as an stepping stone and leaped up towards one of the openings up in the castle wall.A pesky marine had been firing down on them from that opening and was in for a surprise. A glimmer of light could be seen by him as Shin unsheathed and cut trough his rifle.

With a heavy thud Shin landed on his knees, his free hand grabbing the bricks that made up the castle wall to ensure he didn't lose his balance and fell down.As soon as he was secure he stabbed with his blade and took care of the guard.He entered a crowded corridor filled with guards armed with rifles.

Though the cloaked and seastone lined scythe wielding guards had no intention of letting Shin get away like that and two of them followed his lead and entered the same corridor.Now Shin was trapped, the cloaked guards were behind him and in front of him were the guards with rifles."Seriously, how much manpower do the marines and W.G. have?"He had to have killed like 100 or something marines and maybe half that many W.G. agents yet their numbers didn't seem to be affected by this in the slightest.

With Alph

The android followed Shin's example and took a less obvious entry way.Instead of rushing towards the main entrance he activated his flight mode.Gears could be heard churning as the mechanisms in his feet shifted around to allow this flight capability.Jet dials were pushed outwards to the sole of his feet and a click signaled that everything had locked into place.

Flight and stabilizing programs were running and then with a *Swoosh* He launched into the air.A cloaked guard run up the wall as he went into pursuit.His speed and leg strength allowing to perform this seemingly impossible feat.

As Alph landed on top of the castle he was just able to spin around and block with his switchblade.The cloaked guard slashed with his scythe, the close contact with the seastone caused a slight shock to Alph's system.He was full aware that the shock was nothing compared to what would happen to him if the scythe made direct contact with his body and so me made sure to be very careful.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 26, 2009)

With the Unnamed Crew

Ray had already decided to slip up before Alph had even suggested it. He had slipped away without anyone noticing which was fine by him. He had tried to avoid guards but had pumped into a hallway full of them, "Sorry, I don't really have time to stop," he took out a handful of drum pads and chucked them forward.

He slammed his sticks together and they exploded, taking out all of the guards, "What a waste, I could have probably only used a couple," he said thinking over his previous use of his drum pads.

He entered a room full of guards once again, "Well, guess I'll make up for it here," he tosses another drum pad and activates it, revealing it is a smoke pad. The smokescreen covers the room and Ray begins to go to work, cutting down guards when they least expect it whether with his hidden blades or Buzz Saw Symbols.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2009)

_Windy Dirge_

"I...apologize." Rek said. 

Jun could hardly believe her ears. Rek apologizing? Sincerely? She didn't think it was possible. Few people did. His sincerety made her feel bad for trying to feel satisfaction in his struggle to set things right between them.

"...I...should not have interefered in the fight against the ninja. I should have known better that doing so would be a greater insult to you."

Jun rose from her bed. Her hair did not feature the intricate braids held together by chopsticks, and like Rek's hair was simply left to flow in the wind.

"...I accept your apology." She said, smiling weakly. "However should it happen again..."

Rek nodded. "I understand." The animosity between them melted away, the old air of amusement and annoyance returning.  "Shall we go get some fresh air?" He asked, offering his hand to her. Jun was reluctant for a minute, but eventually allowed Rek to get her up.

As they walked the corridor that lead to the ship lift, The young noble and his bodyguard noticed the relative emptiness of the halls.

"Why are there not crewmen around?" Jun wondered.

"Wouldn't know." Rek replied. "Anyway, about our fight in Candor..."

"I would rather not remember that." She replied quickly. 

Rek cleared his throat. "Indeed, it never happened. We never tried to kill each other over something as trivial as the greatest drink in the world."

Jun nodded. "Yes, the fight that never existed was about the milk of heaven, and nothing else."

When the two of them went on deck they found the entire crew having a party, with the banner 'Welcome Back Elza' hanging on the main mast.

Rek smirked. "Ah, yes, Elza-" Before he can finish his sentence he was tackled from behind by the aforementioned dragon girl in her hybrid form. 

"Rekkie-poo! I missed you so much!" She said while she unwittingly strangled Rek.

"Good to see you and your wife had stopped arguing." Yumi said, walking up to Rek. Greize was behind her, holding a deck of cards. 

"Ms. Yumi and I wish to play cards with you in private, sir." Greize says.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 26, 2009)

As the crew scatters Annie runs towards Jessie at full tilt, outmaneuvering a hail of bullets fired from rifleman posted in the castle turrets above. 

"Give me a boost Sis!" Annie exclaims, somersaulting into the air over Jessie's head. 

"Sure thing!" Jessie smirks at Annie as she unclasps one of her giant steel plated mallets and holds it outwards with one hand. Annie lands in a crouching position on the flat top of the mallet. 

"HERE WE GO!" Jessie yells spinning her body around and swinging the mallet upwards. Annie flies off the mallet like a deranged missile and tucks her body inwards into a ball. As she zooms up past the castle wall, spinning around at speeds that would make person pass out, Annie calmly picks off the gunners at the windows one by one, until she comes to a landing at the parapet of the castle, rolling across the ground and skidding to her feet, with her gold revolvers aimed outwards. 

"Ya gotta lay off the steroids Sis!" Annie calls out, "That dang girl almost hurled me to the moon..."  she mumbles. 

A dozen guards with crimson cloaks stand in her path, wielding crimson steel wrist mounted five fingered claws that extend a foot outwards from their hands. They each eye Annie with vicious intent. 

The gunslinger smiles at them, "Hi fellas!" she says cheerfully, and she fans her chest with her left revolver, "I'm all sweaty after riding across that boiling lake. You guys know where I can freshen up?" 

The guards respond by pointing their claws at her. Annie looks at the direction that they point in, "What so the girls room is that way?" she asks, "Don't be shy, I know you might be intimidated by a hot chick packin' this kind of firepower...speak up!" 

*BANG!* Suddenly the tips of their claws shoot out like barbed tips. 

"Yikes!" Annie cries. She slides under the volley of the tiny claw missiles like a baseball player sliding into second base to stop up a double play. Annie takes aim as she slides forward and returns fire, firing off a hail of bullets at them. She hits five guards in the kneecaps, and four in the shoulders but her bullets bounce off of them making a clanging sound of metal on metal and ricocheting away.  
_
Fuck these guys are armored under those cloaks!_ she thinks to herself. Annie quickly reaches melee range and flips over their heads as they come in at her. Annie fires downwards at them, emptying her revolvers, as her body whirls over their heads. 

*CLANG! CLANG! CLANG!*

All her bullets simply bounce off of them no matter where she fires, piercing their cloaks but stopping short at some kind of blood red armor protecting their bodies. 

"TIME TO BRING OUT THE HEAVY ARTILLERY BOYS!!!!" Annie yells,  and she flicks a switch on both her revolvers to burn setting. Streams of natural gas shoot out of the barrels of her guns. 

*"INFERNO ROUND!" * 

Annie presses the triggers and two powerful bursts of white hot flame and heat shoot out of her guns following the stream of natural gas. The guards scream in agony as the energy envelops them and their theri bodies cook within their armor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2009)

*Blade Pirates vs. Taskforce Absolute Justice....*

As Garrick advances on Flynn, Kent raises his head. _No time!_ He thinks to himself. "NOW SHELLY!" The enormous turtle lets loose a roar and dives. Garrick, Flynn, Kent, Usagi, and Clemens are thrown every which way, screaming. "Soru!" Kent slams into Garrick as he's off balance, hurling him off the ship and into the water. He grabs Clemens and throws her in after him. 

"Red!"

"Shut up Flynn! Hold on!" Shelly's massive head appears out of the water, swallowing the Priate's dream in a single gulp and holding it in his mouth. Kent lets out a cheer. "Now the others! Derrick and William first!" Shelly repeats the process until all the Blade Pirates are safely inside his cavernous mouth. "Great Job Shelly!" Kent shouts. "You even got fish dude!" he says, pointing at Zeke. He lets out a sigh of relief. All right! Get us out of here." Shelly dives beneath the surface and swims away.

"Hey where's Kaya?" Jorma asks. "She was here just a second ago..." He frowns as he picks up a note. In Kaya;s untidy handwriting, it reads:

_Dear guys,

I'm sorry I have to leave. It's hard, really. But I've found someone here that I've been looking for, and...there's something we need to do. I shouldn't be gone too long, I promise. But I need to do this alone.

Well, cot completely alone.

-Kaya_

*TFAJ*

"Hey, what's this?" Tsubaki asks, picking up a piece of paper. It reads:

_Taking my vacation. See ya later!

-Prince_

*On a small raft....*

"You're sure they won't see us?"

"Relax. It takes more than a sharp eye to break my mirages."

"I'm worried about the res of the crew."

"Don't be. They'll be fine." Kaya scowls.

"Easy for you to say."

"True."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 26, 2009)

*Unnamed Crew*
Anglora searches for an alternative route into the prison Saigohi and spots the roof as a practical way. She positions herself as sparks begin to erupt from her feet. *"Hibana no soaring!"* Anglora exclaimed as she rocketed off from the ground towards the roof. Though, a chain whipped out of nowhere and wrapped around her leg. From the ground, a cloaked guard held a sea stone chain in his hand. He tugged on the chain which slammed Anglora to the ground. 

Anglora quickly picked herself up as cloaked guards wielding scythes closed in on her. "I see. Going to the roof did appear much to easy didn't it?" Anglora said with a grin as sparks erupted from her metallic nails making them grow in length. One of the guards lunged at Anglora with their scythe. Anglora attempted to parry the blow, but the scythe cut clean through her nails, mere inches away from her face. "AHHHH! Damnit!" Anglora cursed under her breath. "These guards are on a completely different level. Fighting them with my nails won't do it. I'll have to use my sparks."

The guards didn't waste anytime. They all pitched and and started swinging their scythes down upon Anglora forcing her to duck and dodge for the time being. The guards then started to close in on her from every direction. Anglora laid on the ground helplessly...... or so it seemed. As they were just about to bring their scythes down Anglora's body lit up with sparks. She then thrust her arms outward releasing a surge of sparks in every direction. *"Beautiful Hibana Pulse!"* Anglora bellowed. 

Each guard was temporarily stunned by the sparks. Anglora then held her arms outwards and started spinning on the heel of her shoes. Sparks rose from her body and started to whirl around also forming a spinning tower of sparks that engulfed the guards. *"Blossoming hibana stalk!"* Anglora commanded. The spark tower held dazzling colors of purple and indigo. Anglora ceased the attack, guards that were caught in it fell to the ground burnt to a crisp. "You guys were good, but no match for me." Anglora smiled as she politely stepped over their burnt bodies.


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 26, 2009)

*En Route to Water 7, Still Fighting Generic Pirates Near Enies Lobby*

Stray Cat had by this point become aware of the rather irate looking pirate captain who was storming his way to the helm.  

"Aww, I see, I guess I wasn't as careful to conseal myself as I thought I was; well let's just see that fool try to get up here, he's in for a nasty surprise."  "Meow, Meow, Meow" Stray cat fired a barrage of Neko Bullets at the pirate captain rushing up the stairs towards him.  While the pirate wasn't able to see them, he instinctively dodged erratically as he made his approach, the shots harmlessly shooting the stairway and railing.  

"I've got you now you furry son of a bitch!" Bellowed the pirate as he drew a pistol from his coat, "lets see how _you_ like being shot down!" *Bam, Bam*, he quickly fired a pair of shots at Stray Cat.  However, Stray Cat was prepared for this. 

"Neko Barrier!" Cried out Stray Cat, quickly forming a protective, squishy air bubble around himself a split second before the bullets hit.  The pirate captain stared in shock as the bullets he fired harmlessly bounced away before they could connect with their intended target.  

"What?! Argh, no matter, I know the secret of your invisible bullets, I'll cut you down with my sword, let's see you stop this!" 

"Yes, let's see me do that..." The captain rushed forward, dodging each time he heard a "meow" from his opponent.  The captain had made a fatal error though, and even at this point wasn't aware of it.  In his haste, he had forgot about the few explosions that had taken his crew out earlier, and didn't notice that no invisible bullets hit behind him these times when he dodged.  And so it was
that as the captain rushed forward, he ran straight into a cluster of Neko Bubble Bombs.  The captain hardly had time to notice that he was hit before his mangled body fell to the deck.

Down below on the deck of the ship, the marines had succeeded in mopping up the remaining pirates (those still alive had surrendered.)  

"Ha, that's what you get for messing with this ship you pirate scum!" Roared the brutish Lieutenant who was certainly bearing a few new scars. "Now, where's the captain of yours, run off and dive overboard did he?!" 

"Dear Oda... captain!" Cried out one of the pirates, spying the captain's dead body at that point.  

"What, when did that happen, who killed him?"  The marines all stood around looking at each other, none of them had been fighting near the helm during the battle.  At that moment Stray Cat jumped up ship's wheel and stood over the defeated Pirate Captain. 

"That would be me, Seaman Stray Cat, the one who will someday get revenge on Boa Hancock!" Cried Stray Cat (of course all the marines heard was a few sharp "meows.")

While his first actual fight with pirates had gone well enough, Stray Cat knew that if he was going to amount to anything as a marine, and actual become a useful member of Task Force Absolute Justice, he'd have to be more careful.  The pirates he killed were nobodies, and yet even their captain had been able to see through his techniques (well at least partially anyway), if he had been faced with more capable opponents, he would have been in serious trouble.  He'd have to be more careful in the future and polish his techniques.

"Hmph, maybe it's a good thing I'm arriving early to Water 7, it'll give me a chance to practice.  Maybe there'll be some pirates around to make my wait a little more interesting...  Also that package I ordered should be ready for me when I arrive, that'll make things easier on me."  After the run in with the pirates, the marine ship continued on its way, arriving at Water 7 some time later without further incident.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 26, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"What do you want?" he asked Marc staring him down. Marc ignored Dreyri's insolence and begins to speak as if he does not hear Dreyri or cannot see him. "My family was taken from" Marc begins, "this crew gave me a second chance at having a family. Everyone on this ship is my family. Now you have personally witnessed how ruthlessly and mercilessly I have killed people especially those who insulted my pride. Now as my nakama I afford you a certain amount of leniency but that does not mean I will not tolerate such blatant disrespect."

Dreyri opened his mouth to say something but Marc continued to speak. "You need to understand we are out here with one purpose and one purpose only, and that is to remove the wold government from this world. Anything after that is just icing on the cake. All sleeping with Tetra is going to do is complicate things on this ship and make things awkward for everyone. And if Tetra and Fire don't think I know they are listening right now they are sorely mistaken" Marc said raising his voice deliberately.

Tetra and Fire who had been eavesdropping on the conversation scurried away silently at Marc's words. "Now I bare no ill will towards you and we were both drunk. I would not have killed you in that fight as you are my nakama but you need to know the boundaries. What you have been calling me is a serious accusation on my island and  I don't take it light. Do you understand me?" Marc finished looking at Dreyri blankly.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

Kilik carried the sleeping Ginkai through the water and back towards *The Black Sun.* It hadn't been a very difficult fight for either of the fishmen and they were unharmed. Halfway between the enemy boat and theirs Kilik ran into Kang. Kang circled them playfully as Kilik made his way to *The Black Sun.* Kilik tossed Ginkai out of the water and on to the deck and leapt from the ocean to the deck. Kilik immediately realized something was wrong, Kai and Renseui were standing over Nila. "What happened?" Kilik asked?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 26, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
Tony fires the arrow from his bow at an accelerated speed. This appeared to be no ordinary arrow. Rago pointed his finger at the arrow before it reached him. *"T?l?kin?sie."* Rago said with utmost annoyance in his tone. The arrow stopped in midair right before it reached Rago's face. Rago twirled his finger around causing the arrow to twirl around in the air also. Captain Tony of the Red Target pirates looked on in horror. 

"So you are a devil fruit user huh?" Tony said as he gathered up another arrow. Rago took a sip from his lemonade and yawned. "Aye! No. Oi, Yingoru, come lend e a hand here." Rago said. Rago then twirled his finger once, forcing the arrow to aim towards one of the pirates on Tony's ship. Rago pointed his finger with a bit of force causing it to fly towards the pirate at an accelerated speed. The arrow hit the pirate and caused an explosion. "Aye! That could've been my head!" Rago said laughing. The crew observed in terror at Rago's unknown power. Some of them even stepped back.

Yingoru walked to the front of the marine ship to see the Red Target Pirates. He had the expression of a pissed off man on his face. "Who the hell are these losers? They're fucking up my training time." Yingoru swore. "Aye! They're just some low life pirates. If you don't mind please take care of them. Just leave the captain to me." Rago rebutted. 

"WELLLLLLLL, I do mind." Yingoru said rebelliously. Rago raised a threatening brow at Yingoru. "I'm joking of course." Yingoru mumbled as he crossed the ships and landed on the Red Target pirate's ship. The other marines followed behind him. Shrieks of pain and agony was heard. 

Tony ran to the back of his ship and hid, attempting to avoid Yingoru and the marines. Though, Rago found him quite easily amidst all the confusion. Tony drew a sword and tried to stab Rago. "You ain't capturing me you government dogs!" Tony yelled as he attacked. Rago side stepped the jab with the sword and kicked Tony in the torso causing him to drop the blade and clench his stomach. He then proceeded to elbow him in the face causing a bloody mess. He held Tony by the neck forcing him to look into his mesmerizing eyes. He started to punch his back and forth with his free hand and then said *"Sommeil!"* Tony fell into a deep sleep. Rago carried him back to his ship. Yingoru left the slaughtered marines laying on their deck. 

"So what do I do with these bitches?" Yingoru asked. "Aye! Leave them there. They're bounty-less. The ocean will take care of them." Rago said as he handed Tony to Yingoru to Yingoru's disgust. 

*BERUBERUBERU!* Rago's den den mushi then went off. "Aye! Lt.Commander Rago here!" Rago answered.  *"Lt.Commander Rago, Task Force Absolute Justice has sent out an S.O.S. Your marine unit is the only one present in the area. Proceed to provide Task Force Absolute Justice with relief. They are currently near Water 7.* 

"Aye! Yes sir!" Rago answered. *"Also, nice work securing the rampaging dragon at Marine Base Taiho, Marine Commander Rago."* The line went dead. Rago's eyes lit up with glee. "Aye! Set sail immediately! We have work to do! Task Force Absolute Justice actually needs OUR help!" Rago said as the ship began to sail.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 26, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Rensuei looked at Kilik carrying Ginkai

"She got stabbed" Rensuei said offhandedly
"I think we need a little rest" Rensuei said
"I've been in this area before"
"There is a lagoon a few days away"
"We'll relax and recuperate there"
"Kai get us moving" Rensuei said hopping off the railing 

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Dreyri's mind was racing, he let Marc finish and then looked at him directly in his eyes

"_You done?_" Dreyri asked
"_Can I talk now?_" Dreyri said again

Marc didn't react

"_I've seen what you do_"
"_You think I'm going to be afraid of you?_"
"_I'm not afraid of you I think tonight proved that_"
"I'll go with you any day anytime"
"_*YOU* are the *MOST* disrespectful person I have ever come across_"
"_If you want me to respect you?_"
"_Trying to scare me isn't going to work_"
"_You get respect by giving respect_"
"_You are always disrespecting everyone on the crew and expect people to laugh it off all the time?_"
"_Get real bro_"
"_It's obvious you aren't a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but maybe now you felt how some of the rest of us feel_" Dreyri said 
"_Being cussed at and belittled for no reason_"
"_That's NOT how nakama treat each other_"
"_You think about that shit before you come and give me some speech about nakama_"
"_I need to go see Akawana_"
"_Smirnov broke something in my face_" Dreyri said

He walked off past Fire and, Tetra and headed toward the infirmary. Fire and Tetra walked onto the deck and looked at Marc

With Smirnov 

There was a knock at the door

"*Who the hell could that be?*" Smirnov said angrily

He dropped his gourd and it fell to his waist and put on hi scarf and walked to the door barbacked. He opened the door just a crack and looked out in teh corridor to see the corridor full with marines. 

"*Can I help you?*" Smirnov said in a relaxed tone
"_Pieter Smirnov you..._"

Smirnov slammed the door and locked it as a shot rang out breaking through the door. He grabbed his coat and put it on as more shots rang out, he lifted the bed easily and blocked the door. He picked up the chests and strapped them to his back as more shots rang out. Smirnov took off his bracelets and jumped through the wall. He dropped out of the second story building to the street and sent a multi directional shock wave knocking the group of marines he landed in all over the street. and breaking the foundations of a few nearby buildings.

"*It's been a while*" Smirnov roared grabbing a man and slamming him into the ground

He entwined his fingers and slammed his hands into the ground and a huge shock wave ran forward sending marines flying like bowling pins. Shots began to ring out in teh street and break off small pieces of him sending small chips of stone flying into the air. He saw marines filing out the inn. He emptied the contents of his gourd into his mouth and snapped his fingers. He blew over the small spark and a huge ball of fire crashed into the men exiting the inn and caught the inn on fire. The maines seem to freeze looking at teh fire running up the front of the inn and looking at the men screaming on teh ground trying to out themselves.

"*Make your pick*" He roared
"*The inn, your men or the pirate*" Smirnov said turning

He ran down the street, he looked over his shoulder and saw a small knot of marines chasing him. He turned and did the megaton hammer attack causing them to scatter. He plowed into the men and clotheslined a man sending him flying. He grabbed another man and headbutt him splitting his skull, he laughed as he grabbed another terrified marine and slammed him into the ground. He looked at the last man standing frozen in his footsteps. He clapped his hands and there was a loud explosion and a sound wave shot out and slammed into the man. knocking him off his feet.

"*Four marines*" Smirnov said shaking his head

The fire seemed to be spreading as yellow light filled the night sky

"*Looks like my plans for tonight are scrapped*" Smirnov said as he pounded down the street.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Jul 26, 2009)

*In Bakami Island with Axie*

Axie decided tto walk along the shore. "Oshta! Oshtaaa!"he screamed while being attacked by pigeons. After escaping from the pigeons he arrived at a dock. It was filled by huge ships. .He then entered a huge ship with an angel carved infront of it. Not carring for the details he  quicly fell asleep on its deck.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 27, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
The Marine ship that belonged to the Xtreme Marine Squadron pulled up beside the shipwrecked Task Force Absolute Justice. Rago looked down upon them with shame from his ship. The famed marine squad was floating pitifully in the ocean from the result of a rookie pirate attack. Rago folded his arms and shook his head. 

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Yingoru couldn't help but laugh when he saw TFAJ in their helpless state, especially Garrick. Tears flowed down his eyes as he rolled across the deck laughing. "HOT DAMN! THIS IS TOO GOOD!" Yingoru mused. "THE GREAT ZANE GARRICK IS SHIPWRECKED AND NEEDS OUR HELP BECAUSE OF SOME SHITTY ASS PIRATES! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Yingoru said aloud. 

By now Boyang had come out of the infirmary to greet their fellow marine squad. Rago threw a ladder down from the ship. *"Aye! Come aboard Task Force Absolute Justice."* Rago said. He then shot Yingoru a threatening look. "Aye! You better hope Commodore Garrick didn't catch wind of what you said."  Rago said.

Yingoru continued to laugh. "IF HE DID OOOOHHHHHHHH MOTHER FUCKIN WELL!!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2009)

With Eric-

He takes down another pirate and facepalms in frustration, "Focus on the new technique Eric," Reynolds shouts, and Eric nods. He closes his eyes and focuses, "Geppou!" he shoots to the sky and continues to Geppou to keep himself up, "I've-I've got it..." he says focusing, his eyes still closed.

"Fire!" one of the remaining pirates shouts. Eric shoots his eyes open and geppous into a backflip to avoid the bullet. He then geppous hard and shoots straight down to the pirate and punches him square in the nose.

Eric pants, "These waits make things a lot harder," he says tapping his weighted clothes, "*BURP*! You do this to my men boys?" a man about 7 feet tall, very muscular with gloves made out of steel on. He has a shaved head and sun glasses on, "And who're you?" Eric asks, leaning over to catch his breath.

"Jim Bates, Captain of the Moonshine Pirates," he punches his open palm, "One marine took out all my men?" he turns and looks at the rest of the marines who're a good distance back, "Oh, I see, your their little dog that they make do everything?"

Eric rolls his eyes, "We just don't need to waste the man power for weaklings like you," he spits in front of Bates. Bates lowers his glasses and glares at him, "You'll regret that," he rushes forward and grabs him by his head. He then picks him up and slams him into the building.

The marines take aim, "Stop," Eric's voice can be heard coming out of the ruins, "I've got this one," Reynolds nods and the men lower their guns, "You remember the next step right?" he asks Eric, "Yea, I just got the hang of Geppou though, I don't know-" Reynolds cuts him off, "Just try it kid."

Eric charges forward, "Shigan!" he thrusts his finger forward but it simply taps against Bates, "BAHAHAHA! What was that?" he smashes his fist into Eric's side and sends him flying.

"Maybe I can't do that one...But I've got three more moves that will be more than enough for you, Soru!" he flashes forward but Bates blocks the punch and goes to retaliate with one of his own, "Kami-e!" he slips past the punch and delivers one right to his gut, "Kami-e!" he dodges another punch, "Geppou!" he shoots to the sky.

"Soru!" he stops his Geppou in mid air and sorus down and slams his fist into his temple. Bates stumbled back, dizzy. Eric seized the moment and began to let attacks go one after another until Bates fell back, knocked out.

Eric panted, "Good job son," Reynolds pats him on the back as the marines tie up the defeated pirates, "Lets get back to the ship," Eric simply nods his head, "You need some rest."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 27, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi walked off and was lead to a huge warehouse where he was given a jump suit

"*We have a rush order son*"
"*We need you over there right away*"
"*You are to go help them complete the rush and get back here ASAP*"
"*You are the only strong arm in the guild at the moment*"
"*If you perform well i'll think about getting you a higher rank in the guild*"

Nicobi nodded

"Yes father" he said with a smile

He was lead to a ship yard where there were several people working on a ship. On closer inspection he realized the people were The Angel Pirates. He smiled and walked over

"Hello brothers and sisters I was sent here to assist with the rush job" Nicobi boomed
"*There are no sisters*" a man piped up with a laugh

He looked over at Helen who was standing on the deck of the ship he eyes seemed to become dark

"*Women don't deserve a title, they are to be called brother like their superior counterpart*" he man said

*Lintu Island East Blue
*
Dane and the others reached back the Lintu island. 

"We should rest" Shan said
"I'm so tired"
"I didn't know holding your powers at bay was so tiring" she said with sigh
"You lost the DF lottery" Shane said with a laugh
"I'll see you guys later" Lin said
"I need to go talk to Master Lung" she said
"I'll meet you at the docks tomorrow morning" she said

She ran off with her bag on her back up the main street

"What's up with her?" Shane said 
"I don't know" Shan replied
"She's used her new style in battle and she is excited to learn the last of it" Dane said in is usual monotone
"You two go rest"
"Shan you continue to work on your control"
"Shane you have dinner duty"
"I'm going to talk to Father Sun myself"

He threw his bag to Shane and strode off up the street

"Where does he get off ordering me around" Shane said angrily
"We aren't in the marines" he said
"Shut up and lets go home" Shan said in an exasperated tone

_A short time later_

Lin burst onto the monastery grounds sprinting and ran strait to where she knew Lung would be sitting reading

"I fought a real battle" she said breathlessly
"It seemed a little too easy" she said plopping to the ground
"You are strong" he said with a chuckle
"Can you teach me the last of the dragon style?"
"Why the hurry?" he said smiling
"We are leaving again tomorrow to assist the marines"
"OK the last of the moves" 
"I can show you now" he said getting to his feet
"It's only two motions you will have to know when and how to make them your own"

Meanwhile

Dane walked onto the monastery grounds and sought out Sun he found him sitting drinking tea in his quarters.

"Father, I learned something on that last mission" Dane said sitting with his legs crossed

He demonstrated with his tanto which seemed to appear in his hands with out them moving. He held the handle and put an open palm on the butt of the hilt. He used the palm to make the blade move in a circle. The tanto disappeared as quickly as it appeared

"When I use my right hand on the hilt like that"
"It gives me more power and a greater range of motion"
"I guess with an odachi that would make sense"
"Even my fang style had more slashing that yours ever will"

Dane got to his feet

"The marines hired us" he said turning to the door
"When we get paid from that job we'll be done paying for the monastery" Dane said
"When that happens i'll sign it over to you" he said as he walked out the door
"Dane wait" Sun said getting to his feet
"You should think about what you will do after you do that"
"You can't just stick around here for the rest of your life"
"Think about taking up that marine on his offer" he said

Dane walked out the door with out answering the old monk

Elsewhere

"Awww come on" Shan complained
"You make the same thing every time" Shan said
"Well I make what I like to eat" Shane said with a smile
"AHHHHHHH" Shan screamed holding her nose

Shane made fried beef with potatos every single time he had to cook and the smell of the beef frying made Shan sick even before her senses were heightned.

"I know what i'll do" she thought

She turned off her sense of smell and taste, he echo location dimmed somewhat because her sense of touch helped it somewhat but it was still mostly there. She sat back on her chair feeling contented at her clever use of her powers.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 27, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

He walked off past Fire and, Tetra and headed toward the infirmary. Fire and Tetra walked onto the deck and looked at Marc. Marc opened his mouth to say something but nothing came out. "Is that how everyone on the ship sees me?" Marc asked confused. He could have sworn he only saved his vile behavior for Tetra. "Dreyri is just talking out of his ass" Fire said reassuringly. "You could take it a bit easier on him" Tetra suggested, "he is younger than all of us here." "I suppose you are right" Marc said with a sigh, "who knew the little fucker would actually let his age show."

_Meanwhile in the infirmary......._

"Will you keep still so I can look at it" Akawana said beginning to lose her patience. "Lady you want to watch what the fuck you are doing, it hurts you know" Dreyri retorted. "Come here" Akawana said softly patting to a gurney. Dreyri lay on the gurney looking at Akawana cautiously. Suddenly Akawana strapped Dreyri to the gurney, "Maybe now I can get something done" she said touching Dreyri's jaw gently as he snarled in annoyance. "It has a slight break" Akawana said squeezing the misaligned area slightly. "Looks like I will have to wire it shut for a few weeks" she said casually as she reached for the wire.

_Meanwhile in Hawthorne's lab........_

A yell pierced the silence of the ship and he jerked in surprise pouring too much of the acid he had in his right hand into the mixture. It began to bubble violently and Hawthorne made a break for the door. He threw it open just as the explosion went off and the blast sent him flying down the hall. "Just great, just perfect" Hawthorne muttered to himself in annoyance. "Its so peaceful when they leave, and once they come back everything just goes *horribly* wrong" Hawthorne said getting to his feet. Hawthorne went back to his room and unhooked the fire extinguisher from the wall and ran in spraying. 

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

Hotaru opened her eyes groggily, all she could remember was being tossed into the water after the storm had wrecked her boat. Her brain suddenly cleared and she snapped into defensive mode. She was in a strange an unknown room, she lay on a plush bed and the rest of the room had extravagant and expensive furniture. "Where the fuck am I?" Hotaru asked herself throwing the covers off of her and hopping out of the bed. Suddenly the door began to creak open slowly.

Hotaru quickly focused her power and exhaled sharply. Steam issued from her nose and she nodded to herself. "I still have a bit of power left" Hotaru said taking her stance. The door swung open gently and Hinara appeared in the doorway carrying a tray with food. "Stop!" Hotaru said sharply, "don't move or I will attack." Hinara stopped instantly, she wasn't afraid in the slightest but she did not want to injure Hotaru. "Please calm down" Hinara said softly, "I am not going to hurt you." "Its not me I am worried about" Hotaru said darkly.

Hinara began to bend down slowly, "what are you doing" Hotaru snapped. "I am just placing the tray on the floor so we can discuss this calmly" Hinara said reassuringly, "I am sure you have questions." "What is going on in here?" a deep voice asked from the doorway. "How many of you are on the ship?" Hotaru barked quickly. "There are only three people on the ship including yourself" Hinara answered. "My name is Hinara Kaio, and I bear you no ill will."


----------



## koguryo (Jul 27, 2009)

*Nonki/Boyamba Marine Base*

The Nonki had just finished docking at Boyamba Marine Base where the whole crew is to head to the Base Commander's Office for a briefing and an introduction to their new Captain.  The Lazy Hunter Crew went up to the Base Commander's Room and all stood in a line.  The Commander began to address them, "So you were betrayed by Rodgers?  This crew used to bring shame to the Marines until Rodgers took charge then you actually began to catch Pirates.  However with Rodgers gone and Jager training with another crew, your forces have dwindled.  As some of you may know, there are many different types of Marine Crews with different philosophies.  Have you heard of "Task Force Absolute Justice?"

Most of the Nonki crew shrugged their shoulders except for Hana, "I've heard of them.  They're completely different from us."

The Base Commander nodded his head, "Yes hence Absolute Justice.  Now your crew doesn't follow that method, you're more Moral Justice.  A lot of horrible acts are committed by Marines like killing of innocent civilians.  This crew has appeared to have liberated many islands from Pirates and corrupt officials.  Anyway your next job is to help clear an island of Pirates so a new Marine Base can be built.  There are civilians there so be cautious, keep casualties low.  Now I'll be introducing you to Lt. Commander Miso Blake."

A woman walked into the room with short purple hair and looked at the Nonki Crew, "What a cute bunch.  Who's the youngest in this crew?"

Tendou raised his hand, "I am Lt. Commander Blake.  I'm Recruit, Tendou Wakasara, newest addition to the Crew before yourself.."

Miso walked behind Tendou and blew on his neck, "Just call me Miso."

Tendou's body stiffened up and the rest of the crew's eyes jolted open, "Umm....Commander Blake?  Shall we get going?  Our ship is already ready to go."

Miso flipped her hair, "Everyone just call me Miso.  When our next mission starts, you'll find out why I'm in charge.  Let's get along."


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 27, 2009)

*Water 7*

Having never been to Water 7 in his life, Stray Cat was forced to depend on the marines he had traveled with to find the local marine offices.  The marines got lost a few times, but it wasn't too long before Stray Cat was standing in the local marine HQ.  Most of the marines there were standing around watching a monitor that was displaying the events currently happening at Marineford so it took Stray Cat a little while to get someone's attention, even when he jumped up on the front desk and meowed as loudly as he could.

"Oh, what might your name be little fella?" Asked a rather old looking marine with a scruffy white beard and cola bottle glasses.  He leaned forward to examine Stray Cat's tag.  "Commodore Gray Bat?!" I'm sorry to
keep you waiting for so long sir!"

"It says Seaman Stray Cat you blind old fool." said a younger marine wearing glasses with much thinner lenses, "we received a transmission the other day that he would be arriving to join up with Task Force Absolute Justice.  Here's your official assignment orders, as well as the package you requested."  The marine handed Stray Cat a small pouch designed to fit over Stray Cat's collar and stuffed the documents inside.  Stray Cat fished out a small piece of paper inside the pouch with "Thank You" written on it and presented it to the marine.  "Yes, yes, no problem" responded the young marine before quickly turning back to the screen.

The package that Stray Cat had requested consisted of the bag (which would be useful for general item and money storage) as well as a collection of small cards with various common words and phrases on them that would allow Stray Cat to communicate with humans (especially his new crew) better than he was currently able to.  Seeing that everything was in order, Stray Cat set out to wander around Water 7, see the sights, and hopefully run into some pirates he could take out.

"Glad to see that my package was prepared as requested, but those marines certainly weren't much help in estimating when Task Force Absolute Justice was supposed to arrive, I'll have to check back with those marines from time to time to see if they've arrived I guess." Stray Cat had been told that Task Force Absolute Justice was on their way, but were in rather bad shape and that Xtreme Marine Squadron had been sent out to assist them, and thus no accurate ETA could be provided.  And so Stray Cat began his tour of Water 7 while he waited for TFAJ to arrive.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 27, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
"I don't think he knows you grew up with Tetra" Fire said thoughtfully
"He probably sees her as just a part of the crew and afraid to answer you" Fire said
"You guys have a really weird relationship" Fire said shaking her head
"I think he maybe was trying to protect Tetra" Fire said looking at her
"Maybe he has a crush on you" Fire said with a giggle

_Elsewhere_

Dreyri struggled but he knew he had to let Akawana see to him. He just lay and relaxed she. Injected him in his jaw with a sedative and she started to work on him

"Maybe with your jaw wired shut you won't cause so much trouble"

_Elsewhere_

Smirnov pounded down the street another knot of marines appeared behind him shooting at him. He rounded on them as the pulled sword and charged him he knocked e away and planted a boot on a marines face knocking him to the ground. There was a clang as a sword hit his shoulder, he hit that marine with a back handed fist and broke his jaw and sent him flying toward another one knocking him to the ground. He looked at the groaning men. He looked down the street and saw marines closing around the mouth of the street. 

"*You have no where to go Pieter Smirnov*" 
"*This is a dead end street*"

Smirnov roared with laughter and turned and ran toward the wall and ran right through it. He knocked out the support beams as he ran though causing the building to collapse he got out into the street and continued to run toward the dock

"*We'll need to get off this island tonight*" Smirnov said with a laugh


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2009)

_With Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
Garrick flies over the railing and hits the water with a splash. He quickly resurfaces above the turbulent waters shaking his fists at Kent. 

"YOU THINK THIS CHANGES ANYTHING?!?!" Garrick bellows at the top of his lungs. He begins to unstrap his weight belt from around his midsection with the intent of making some Turtle soup. Suddenly he sees Clemens body fall off the deck of _The Pirates Dream_. 

She falls into the water headfirst and submerges like the stone that her Devil Fruit power makes her on water. Garrick however totally ignores Clemens, he has no time to play lifeguard with Pirates to kill, and makes a beeline towards _The Pirates Dream_, swimming flat out. Suddenly the Blade Pirates pet sea monster, swallows the ship whole and dives under the water, taking the Blade Pirates with her.  

*"FUCK!!!!"* Garrick screams, slapping his hands against the water. Veins pulsate and throb across his face and thick neck muscles as he is denied his kill, his opportunity to deliver justice. He looks towards the battered hulk of his ship *The Dark Justice*. The proud Marine battleship slowly but surely sinks while almost a hundred Marines crowd the ruined top deck, lowering lifeboats into the water. Already dozens of rafts drift along the water. 

Garrick rages at the sky in a fury, he never thought he'd live to see the day that his own flagship would sink and he promises to himself that he will never let it happen. He takes one single breath and dives into the ocean depths. A minute later he resurfaces with Clemens in his grip. She's not breathing and her face and lips are a pale shade of blue. "I swear you better not die after I went to this trouble to save your ass!!!" he growls in frustration as he looks at her face. Ignoring the fact that he could've quickly gone after but let her sink instead. 

He quickly swims towards the closest lifeboat and carries her onboard. Lt. Smirnov and Tsubaki are on the boat as well. 

"MOVE!" he yells at an Ensign in his way, throwing him into the water. Garrick lays Clemens down in the center of the boat and tilts her head up, clearing her airway, and then commences rescue breaths. He places just his right palm against her chest and presses with his superhuman strength. Suddenly Clemens eyes snap open and she coughs up large amounts of water. She gasps for air and her body spasms as she tries to get her bearings. 

Garrick pins both her shoulders down, "Calm the fuck down. You just swallowed some water is all!" he grumbles at her. 

Clemens shivers and looks around at her surroundings in disorientation, "What happened?!" she groans. 

"MARINE SHIP SIGHTED!!" yells a watchmen from another boat.

Garrick looks into the distance and sees a Marine battleship sailing towards them. "Who the fuck are these yahoos?!" he wonders aloud. 

As they approach Garrick sees the smug face of the ships commanding officer. He can see a Marine laughing and saying something but he can't comprehend it. Garrick suddenly leaps off the lifeboat causing it to shake violently and he lands on the deck of the Marine ship. He ignores the commanding officer and walks straight towards the Marine who happens to be Yingoru and gets in his face, staring him down. 

"You wanna repeat what you said assface?" Garrick rips off the tatters of his shirt revealing his 1000 pound weight belt, not including the two ankle weights he wears, "My hearings not so good today you see I got blown up by a dozens sticks of dynamite, had to swim 12 miles, fought a giant mutated beast, got blown up again, and then a cannonball exploded in my face!" 

Garrick is now so close in Yingoru's face that they're literally touching foreheads, "I'm a goddamn Commodore you piece of shit, and I just lost a lot of good people today. So you pick your next words wisely or you're gonna be eating out of a fuckin straw, and shitting into a colostomy bag, for the rest of your days." Garrick looks into the man's eyes with his steely gaze, daring him to say something.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 27, 2009)

*Aboard The Lifeboats With TFAJ*

Tsubai held the crumpled note from Prince in her pocket. No way in hell she was showing that to Garrick. He was in a foul mood and she was sure he would be for weeks even months to come. She thought for a few seconds and realized she'd never seen him in a good mood. She looked down at Clemens and took, Karl had taken off his jacket and offered it to the wet Clemens

"Seems like you are having a rough day" he said with a nod
"Hopefully we can rest a bit while we are assigned a new ship"

Tsubaki's hand closed around the letter again in her pocket

"I think I'll show this to her when she gets a little rest" Tsubaki thought
"I like Prince but i'm not going to get my neck snapped for him" she thought


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2009)

_With The Angel Pirates..._
"Women don't deserve a title, they are to be called brother like their superior counterpart" he man said

Helen's eyes twitch and she leaps over the deck of the ship and lands right ontop of the boisterous shipwright, pinning to the ground. He looks at her in utter shock and struggles to free himself but Helen keeps him pinned down easily.  

"Hmm...what makes men so superior?" she muses aloud. 

Suddenly she grabs at a certain sensitive area below his belt line and squeezes hard. The man's eyes bug out and he screams at the top of his lungs like a schoolgirl.

"Is that what makes you so superior? You don't look so superior to me right now," she tells him, "You will call me Sister, you will call me your Mother, and I will call you my bitch!" 

She let's go of her deathgrip and the man gasps in relief, rolling over onto his side, and clutching at his groin. Helen dusts off her hands and looks all around at the other shipwrights. 

"AND THAT GOES FOR EVERY OTHER MAN HERE!!!!" 

_With Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
Clemens gratefully accepts Karl's coat, "Thank you," she says, her teeth chattering slightly. She looks up at Garrick who stands on the deck of the unknown Marine ship, and has no clue what his intention is, but that's not important at the moment. 

"Lt. Smirnov please coordinate with the officer on that ship and organize our crews transfer," she asks him, "I'm in no condition to do so at the moment..." 

"Also do either of you know if Lt. Prince made it?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 27, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Maybe he has a crush on you" Fire said with a giggle. "Yeah this is getting awkward" Marc said walking off towards the gym. "Well I guess the only thing we can do now is kill time until Smirnov comes back" Tetra said shrugging her shoulders. "I dunno about you but I am going to train, I have been slacking off lately" Fire said. "Unfortunately you are right" Tetra said with a frown, she hadn't practiced her water walking in a while. Sighing heavily she headed towards the side of the boat.

_Meanwhile down in the gym........_

Marc had taken to wailing on the practice dummy with simply his fists. It had been a while since he had practiced unorthodox martial art and he felt like he was losing a piece of himself. Marc did a handstand and rotated his body battering the dummy with his spinning legs. Suddenly all the built up impact discharged and caught Marc had in the chest. He went flying and crashed into the weight bench causing the weights to come tumbling down on him. Decreasing the gravity around him Marc knocked them aside in annoyance.

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

"This is Kaito Zan" Hinara said softly as Kaito gave a casual wave to introduce himself. Despite the obvious lack of hostility on Kaito and Hinara's part Hotaru continued to hold her stance. "What the hell am I doing here and what have you done to me" Hotaru demanded. "After our captain saved you he brought you back to us" Hinara explained, "the only thing I have done is watch over you to make sure you would be alright" Hinara said still remaining calm.

"Your captain!" Hotaru said sharply, "you said we were the only three people on this ship." "That is correct" Hinara assured her, "our captain is not with us right now." Throughout this entire situation Kaito had remained silent simply observing. "After he saved you and brought you back here, he went out to sea again" Hinara explained. "What kind of captain goes out to sea without his ship or crew?" Hotaru asked in disbelief. "Do not speak ill of R-" Kaito started but Hinara cut him off. "Do not say his name" Hinara warned.

"Do not speak ill of leader-sama" Hinara continued, "like you he was kind enough to save Kaito and myself from our situations." Kaito gave a small nod and leaned against the wall. "If you would like I could show you around and explain why we have all been gathered here" Hinara said carefully. Hotaru thought about it for a few seconds and finally she released her stance. Kaito leaned off of the wall to move for the door and his metal staff clattered against the wall. Hotaru reacted to the noise by releasing a fist sized fireball towards Kaito.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 27, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi thought about saying something clever but realized now wasn't the 
time

"*Something is wrong here*" a man said
"*I've never seen a brother react like that*" he whispered
"*Women that enter the building guild should know what they are getting into*" 
"*It's a ma...*" he was cut off as Nicobi put a hand over his mouth
"Listen brother, figure that out later"
"We need to get to work on this rush order" Nicobi said
"*Yes you're right*"
"*I'll have to talk to the guild master of the carpentry guild about that one*" he said

The man didn't know Nicobi had just saved his life. Nicobi walked pass Matias with two huge logs on his shoulders.

"What now?" he asked in a low whisper

*With TFAJ*

"Right away commander" Karl said 

He scaled the ladder easily, when he got on the deck of the ship he saw Garrick staring down a man who was sitting on teh ground. He ignored that and turned to Rago

"Lt Smirnov requesting permission for myself and the remainder of Task Force Absolute justice to come aboard"

Rago returned his salute

"Permission granted" Rago said in a jovial tone

Men began to file aboard the ship Karl stood there waiting for Clemens and Tsubaki but they didn't appear he walked over to the railing and looked down to see them in conversation on the life boat.

"He left this letter stuck to the mast" Tsubaki said pulling the letter out

She handed it to Clemens

"I was considering what to do with it, i'm sure you'll know what's best" Tsubaki said
"Permission to be dismissed" she said with a salute imitating what Karl had shown her

*With The Black Sword Pirates
*
Smirnov pounded down to the docks, the Black Sword was now in sight. 

"*WHO EVER IS ON DECK GET THE BOAT READY*" he roared as he ran towards the boat 

The pier broke in his wake if he didn't keep moving he'd fall into the water. He grabbed the reinforced railing and heard it creak a bit.

"*Stop staring at me*" he shouted at Fire and Tetra
"*Get us out of here*" 

He pulled himself onto the boat as the girls sprang into action. Marc showed up on the deck 

"What's wrong?"
"*Nothing's wrong*" Smirnov said as he pulled the anchor up

Fire had the sails unfurled and Tetra stood behind the wheel

"*I hope everyone is aboard*" Smirnov said as he tied off the anchor
"What was that about" Fire asked
"*Some marines interrupted my stay at the inn*" Smirnov said with a laugh
"*I didn't take to well so i had a little fun*" 
"You weren't with a girl were you?" Fire asked her eyebrow cocked
"N*o I was just drinking and relaxing this time*" he said with a laugh

He set the chests on the deck

"*Our money from the sale of the kilts*" he said with a laugh

It was only a short while before the Black Sword was cutting though the waves.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 27, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

As the sword cut through the waves putting the island behind them Marc turned to look at the chests. He kicked one and it sprang open revealing massive amount of beli. "Smirnov you are the fuck man" Marc said pounding him on his back. "Get all of the rum and prepare a feast" Marc said to Tetra who happily agreed. Tetra disappeared below deck and scurried off to the kitchen. "Umm, Dreyri can't eat" Fire said suddenly. "Why the fuck not?" Marc asked in confusion.

"Well when Smirnov broke you guys up he kinda broke Dreyr's jaw" Fire explained simply. "Akwana just finished wiring it shut not too long so it could heal properly." "Wow sucks to be him" Marc said thinking how easily it could have been him if Smirnov had not hit him in the forehead. Marc touched the still tender spot gently, "Dreyri's world must be fucked up right now" Marc said. "Smirnov is a fucking monster." *"Hmm?"* Smirnov said, *"I purposely held back too, I will have to buy the lad some drinks to make it up to him"* Smirnov mused.

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

The fire ball hurtled across the room and Kaito crossed his arms in front of his chest to weather the damage. Suddenly a small stream of water snaked and intercepted the fire resulting in a violent explosion of steam. Hinara had removed the cork on one of her hip flasks and channeled her water to intercept the blast. "Devil Fruit!" Hotaru said looking at Hinara. "You almost damaged your room, please be more careful" Hinara said a bit sternly.

"Wait what?" Hotaru said in confusion, "what do you mean my room?" "Tacihou-sama is requesting that you join our crew and stay aboard the ship with us" Hinara explained. She looked down at the small drops of water on the room floor, she would have to replace the lost water later she thought. "We understand you would need time to think about it" Hinara said, "but it would mean a lot to Taichou-sama if you stayed." "Stayed huh...." Hotaru thought, "wait why are you doing this for me?" Hotaru asked in confusion.

"You are special in Taichou-sama's eyes" Hinara explained. "As are Kaito and I, we all have a unique devil fruit that Taichou desires to have around him." "Taichou-san saved my life" Kaito said speaking at last, "I am forever in his debt and I will follow him to the ends of the new world if I have to." "Taichou-sama really is a great and caring person, without him I would not be here right now." Hinara added. "Leave me to think" Hotaru said suddenly, "this is all a little much for me right now." "I understand" Hinara said turning to leave.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 27, 2009)

With Shin

One look at the cloaked guards made it obvious those two would be a big pain, compared to the guards with the rifles. The shocked expressions on their faces made it more then obvious, it looked like they had never expected to be this close to a battle while stationed here and now in a panic they started to inch back while pointing their rifles in the direction of Shin and the cloaked guards.

As their rifles trembled from their nervousness, Shin shot one last glance at the cloaked guards.The two instantly realized what Shin was going to do and went after the Nihonese.

Shin rushed the guards and as he heard the first gunshot he let himself drop down and let his momentum work for him.He slid across the floor, safe from the bullets that had been aimed at shoulder height.The cloaked guards started to evade in complex patterns that involved running alongside the wall.

When Shin had reached the herd of guards with rifles he unsheathed his two blades.After several slashes, the height and angle of the slashes caused the guards to lose their legs but as they yelled out in pain some could still eventually bring themselves to pick up their rifle.

Something Shin was counting on, when he had slid deep inside the compact group of guards he jumped of from his slide and started hacking his way trough the herd.

Some of the guards that he had dismembered before, managed to take up their arms again and started firing at the man who had caused them this pain.Anger and pain clouding their judgment and worsening their aim. Instead of hitting Shin, who was safe because there were so many other guards shielding him from their fire, they just shot their own comrades and colleagues. 

His job was made easier for him, but he had to hurry as fighting the two cloaked guards would be difficult in this location.

He eventually made it past the many guards blocking his path, the majority of which injured or worse by now. And then raced a set of stairs.

The cloaked guards were right behind him but momentarily lost him after they had gone up the stairs.There were two directions he could've gone to and they were just about to split up when they heard a door being slammed shut to the their left. The two headed to the officer's living quarter Shin had entered.

Shin was waiting on the other side of the door, preparing his attack and as he saw shadows from their feet blocking the light that passed under the doorway he started his attack."Mistral"He unleashed a flurry of stabs, the extreme acceleration and the force behind it pushed the air and fashioned them into powerful projectiles.

Holes appeared in the door as if a gattling gun had just been unleashed on it but not the even the smallest sign of life was noticeable.No, dull thud of a body hitting the floor or a yelp of pain.

Just as he took a few steps closer to the door, in an attempt to check if he had hit his mark, he was caught by surprise as the walls next to the door exploded.Dust and brick shards sprayed over Shin as the two cloaked reapers smashed trough the walls like a pair of wrecking balls. It turned out that neither of the two had fallen for his ambush, only one of them had even bothered to walk past the door but immediately pressed against the well just beside the door.

Shin was just able to recover in time, bringing his two katana blades up to block the scythes coming at him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2009)

Rek, Yumi and Greize were inside the library, far from the party outside. Ruru stood outside, keeping watch while the 3 discussed Oressa's 'request'.

"Are you certain of this?" Rek asked. He had almost dropped his tea when he heard Yumi relay Oressa's request to him.

"Yes. She wants us to attack Marine flotilla 46." 

"Did she say why?" 

Yumi nodded. "She thinks the flotilla is carrying Pacifista parts, and that they're for Bahuk." 

Rek nodded grimly. "Well the thought of Bahuk having his own Pacifista is indeed troubling."

Rek and Yumi are reminded of the last time they had attacked a marine flotilla. It too carried pacifista parts, and probably was intended for Bahuk as well.

"Though I have to wonder why she wants us to do it for her. Pretty sure she and her cronies can take down a couple of marine ships." Greize added. He was disappointed that they didn't get to play cards, but this was serious news that they needed to discuss.

"That's how she works. Scaring everyone into doing whatever she wants. And besides, if we do this it'll be an advantage for us as well, not just because it'll keep Oressa of our backs." Rek said, sipping his tea.

"Then it's decided. Shall we attack tomorrow?" Yumi asked.

Rek nodded. "Yes, tomorrow would be fine."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

Zeke had the made the mistake of being to close to the ship. Some monster had swallowed the ship and now Zeke was stuck in its mouth. His knees were to his chest as he rocked back and forward. Someone like Zeke wasn?t used to things like this. Zeke prayed that whatever cosmic being ruled the universe would save him. He sneezed. Damn it?s cold, he thought. Zeke took out a piece of paper and begin folding it. He sighed. ?I?ve got nothing else to do.? He said. He folded the paper into a 3-D model of the Pirate?s Dream.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 27, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
Mathias breathed a sigh of relief. Helen's recent stunt could have cost them their ultimate goal, but it was alright. Helen would always demand the respect she deserved and Mathias commended her for that. As Nicobi walked past Mathias he asked him "What now?" 

Mathias had an idea already planned out. He pulled out a piece of paper that looked like it was written by someone plagued by haste. "Oi, brothers!" Mathias said aloud to the other shipwrights. "This is a recent order from a pirate crew known as the Angel Pirates. It has the description of everything they would like on their ship." Mathias said as he went to hand the paper to the shipwrights. They took the paper and reviewed it.

"Hmmm, this seems easy enough." The shipwrights said. "Alright, time to head out to the "Art" section. We must fit this ship with all the necessary accessories!" The shipwright said as they started to walk away. Mathias used this time to speak with the crew privately. "That was a list of everything that's going to be fitted on our ship. When they are finished with the ship we can get out of here."

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
Yingoru gazed into the beastly eyes that belonged to Commodore Zane Garrick. Yingoru was sweating a bit and he looked quite nervous. Though, Yingoru recalled being scolded by Darver while under his command a while back. Being scolded by Garrick wasn't anything compared to that.... or so he thought.

"I just have one question Commodore," Yingoru said with a serious face. "Did you cry after all that shit happened to you? HAHAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAHAHA!" Yingoru said as he was overcome with laughter once again.

Commander Rago face palmed and shook his head slowly. "Aye! It looks like I'll be short one marine after today.." He said while observing the incident with Garrick. Boyang merely walked over to Rago. "Aye! Good to see you up again Boyang!" Rago said as he slapped him on the back. Boyang nodded and began to watch the show with Yingoru. Boyang slid his hand across his throat, the universal sign of death.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 27, 2009)

*Aboard the Black Sun*

After a few short days travel The Black Sun pirates reached the lagoon Rensuei remembered. It was the same, beautiful blue water, fish swam everywhere and there was a coral reef.

"See guys how nice this place is"
"I'm glad humans haven't found it yet I'm sure it would be destroyed"
"We'll relax here for a few days" he announced 
"I'm going to train Kang a little ways off"
"I think he's destroy the reef if he ever got in there" 

Rensuei dove off the side of the boat into the water with almost no splash, she swam for a bit and made a strange sound and in a matter of seconds he coudl see the huge form barreling toward him in the distance.

*Aboard The Black Sword*

The Black Sword crew enjoyed a quiet journey. Everyone trained as their usual, Smirnov stood behind the wheel with a large amount of bruises on his hand and body from where the bullets hit him he stood puffing away at his cigar. Fire had taken to abusing Dreyri when he couldn't answer her back. He was oozing with fury but he didn't bother to give her much more than a glare. He continued his training. 

"_I need to train more_" he thought ignoring Fire 
"_I'm getting some small controll over the fire_"

An idea hit him for a technique and he tried to smile but his jaw was wired shut

"_I'll need a lot more control to do that_" Dreyri thought
"OYE" he heard Marc shout
"Leave him alone, he can't even answer you" he shouted 
"You stay out of this"
"I'm having a chat with my nakama" she said with a smile
"If he suddenly decides to test his sword on you i'm not getting involved"
"I wouldn't want you to" Fire said in a voice that would make lesser men afraid.

Simo sat in up in the sniper's nest looking for something to shoot. He saw a flock of birds and decided to do some target practice on them. He easily shot a few out of the sky when he saw the water bulge. Something big was under the water heading strait for the boat

"GUYS" he shouted
"I think what you call a sea king is headed for us"
"IT'S FUCKING HUGE"


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 27, 2009)

A soaked, wet and tired and tired V slid onto the deck of the new marine ship.  His stomach wound was still open and bleeding heavily.  V slowly got to his feet, looking around for a room to rest.  He could see Garrick shouting at another marine for some insult.  When the marine continued, V wondered if he should stay around to watch his face get smashed in, but the masked marine decided against it and headed belowdecks.  

V pushed passed several marines and opened various doors in the hallways before he finally found some sleeping quarters.  There were two bunk beds that barely fit in to the narrow room.  There was one marine sleeping on one of the beds.  V grabbed him and slit his throat.  He then tossed the marine out into the hallway before collapsing onto the bed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2009)

"I just have one question Commodore," Yingoru said with a serious face. "Did you cry after all that shit happened to you? HAHAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAHAHA!" Yingoru said as he was overcome with laughter once again.

Garrick grins, "No but I'm gonna be cryin in a few seconds...." 

*BLAM!*

He headbutts the disobedient Marine with skull crushing force, and you can hear the crunching sound from half the deck over. Garrick moves his hands in a blur and unstraps his weight belt spinning it around Yingoru's throat like a lasso and then squeezing tightly. 

"I'M GONNA BE CRYIN FROM LAUGHTER GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" Garrick bellows.

Yingoru's eyes widen as he gasps for air. "I wanna see you cry now!!" Garrick bellows.

The Commodore laughs, feeling some of his pent up frustration release from his body. As he repeatedly slams Yingoru's face in, Garrick turns towards Commander Rago, "You with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) smile? Are you the commanding officer of this sorry lot?!"

Rago smirks at the show of disrespect from Garrick. He had heard of this man's cruelty, "Yes I am the Commanding officer," he salutes at Garrick, "Commander Rago leader of The Xtreme Marine Squadron at your aid."

Garrick eyes light up with recognition and he tosses Yingoru across the deck like a pile of bricks, "Oh so you're those losers I heard of. Trying to rip us off. Well I'm not impressed with the caliber of your crew, Commander," he growls, pointing at Yingoru, "What kind of filth do you let on your ship anyhow huh? Speaking like that to a Commodore is a major offense!" 

Rago finds it quite funny that Garrick is criticizing the quality of his own crew when he had several traitors who tried to mutiny or so part of the distress call had said, "I'm sure you have your crew problems as well," he replies though careful not to sound disrespectful. Then he looks at Yingoru and shrugs, the man can be a loudmouth but he makes up for it in battle, "He has his uses." 

"BAH!" Garrick says waving his hands dismissively towards Rago, "Justice doesn't take vacations and we need a new fuckin ship! We're going to Water 7!" 

Garrick looks around for Clemens but doesn't see her, "CLEMENS, OI CLEMENS!!!" he yells, "Where the fuck is she?!" 

Karl points over the deck at a lifeboat, "Sir she is still in the lifeboat," he tells Garrick. 

Garrick strides towards the railing and looks over, seeing her in conversation with Tsubaki, "YOU TWO HAVING A NICE GIRL CHAT?!?" he bellows, "CLEMENS GET THE FUCK UP HERE!!" 

Clemens sighs and nods at Tsubaki, "Thank you for informing me of this news. You were smart not to keep it to yourself and give this to me instead of....him," she's sure Tsubaki realizes who she means, "I will take care of it. You did a good job, dismissed."  Clemens gets unsteadily to her feet and walks towards the ladder.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2009)

On Commodore Reynolds' ship-

He escourts Eric into his room. He goes to congratulate him but before he can, "Commodore!" one of the fodder rush in, "It's Vice Admiral Rasha, he wants a word with you," Reynolds lets out a sigh, "Not Rasha," Eric looks at him curiously as he lies down in his bed, "Who's Vice Admiral Rasha?"

Reynolds rolls his eyes, "We used to be on the same ship together, both working on our Rokushiki. I was far better than him so I was offered entry into Ciphor Pol 9, however I denied it. I prefer giving out my own kind of justice right from the sea," he says with a grin, "This outraged Rasha so he dropped Rokushiki all together and just found himself a Devil Fruit to help him gain his power. He still holds a grudge against me and gives me shit every once and a while. Well, I better go see what he wants."

Reynolds walks into his office and picks up the Den Den Mushi, "Commodore Reynolds, whatda what Rasha," he says rolling his eyes again, "Well Reynolds, it's been a while. I've got some news for you, I believe you've recently gained a new recruit, Lt. Jr. Grade Eric Jager?" Reynolds nods, "That's right, he's been studying under me and has shown much improvement as I'm sure you've seen from my reports."

"Well, seems he's been promoted to a full blown Lieutenant," Reynolds gives a smile, "Good to hear, well I'll be going to tell him that now, Reynolds ou-" "Not so fast, I have more news involving our new Lieutenant. Since he has improved so much as of late I'll transfering him to a ship that needs his skill more," he chuckles.

Reynolds' eyes widen as he hears where his new student will be going, "Rasha! You can't send him there dammit!" Reynolds shouts, the first time he's actually shown anger, "Well I've already sent the papers out Reynolds, Vice Admiral Rasha out." Reynolds smashes his desk, "Well sure will need to get used to that..."

He walks back into Eric's room, "Congratulations Lt. Eric Jager," he says in a dull tone, "I got promoted? Awesome, but why do you sound like that?"
Eric asks, "Your...your being transfered," Eric's eyes perk up, "Back to the Nonki?"  he asks, a bit of hope in his words, "No...I'm afraid your being sent to *Task Force Absolute Justice*..." he says solumnly.

Eric scratches his head, "Task Force Absolute Justice? I've never heard of em',"  Reynolds sighs, "Your a lucky one. I won't ruin the suprise of what's in store for you, but I won't be able to train you anymore so you'll have to learn the last three techniques on your own, you remember em?"

Eric nods, "Shigan, Rankyaku and Tekkai," he thought back to his failed Shigan attempt, "I'll get em', don't worry, Reynolds starts to walk away, "Rest up, we'll be intercepting their transport to Water 7 soon."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

A small boat was decked at an island. Two people jumped off the boat. One of the figures was carrying a metal staff and the other had a katana. ?Man, Riza we need a navigator!? said one of the figures loudly. The figure playfully threw his staff in the air and caught it with his hand. ?We almost got lost.? He said. The figure was kicked by this ?Riza? figure and he fell on the ground. Riza stepped out of the shadows, revealing a pretty woman with blonde hair?We are fucking lost you idiot!? she screamed comically. 

The other figure shakily stood to his feet. ?It?s not my fault. You said you knew how to read a map,? the other person said. The person stepped out of the shadows revealing a tall man with a cowboy hat.  He fell to the ground again and moaned in pain. Riza shook her fist violently. ?Don?t blame this on me JoJo! You?re the captain!? she exclaimed. The person, JoJo stood up again slowly. ?Okay I?m sorry,? he apologized. ?We need to see if there?s a village here,? he said and began to walk away. Riza nodded and followed.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 27, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"IT'S FUCKING HUGE" Simo bellowed as the beast surfaced near the boat and let out a loud roar. This sea king looked like a large black snake with green markings. It roared again and a fine mist of water engulfed the deck and everyone standing on it. Marc wiped his face in annoyance and looked at the sea king angrily. "Looks like meat is back on the menu boys" he said drawing his swords. *"Defend the ship"* Smirnov roared snapping off his bracelets.

As the beast rushed forward there was a loud crack from Simo's rifle and the beast veered ever so slightly to the left in pain from the bullet. Marc stood in front of the beast his swords ready and there was a loud clash as the beast's fangs clashed with Marc's swords. As Marc struggled to stop the beast's head from crashing into the deck, Dreyri Fire and Tetra rushed forward. Drawing their weapons they leapt on the beast and began running down its long and thick body.

The trio dug their blades into the beast over and over again drawing dark thick green blood. "Smirnov" Marc grunted as he began to lose his footing on the wet deck. Smirnov pounded forward and pounded the beast with a rocky fist and the beast flew backwards into the water. Tetra leapt from the beast and began to water walk back to the boat and safety. The beast resurfaced and the crew renewed their attack. "It does nothing to the boat" Marc said loud enough for everyone to here.

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

Hinara and Kaito lazed about in chairs on the deck as they waited for Hotaru to come with her decision. Suddenly Hinara snapped her fingers, "I just remembered I need to replace some water" she said getting up from her chair and making her way to the side of the boat. The water she had used from her flask hadn't been much but she always liked to keep them full in case of an emergency. As Hinara made her way to a pipe, Kaito looked at her curiously. "Why don't you just fill it with sea water?" he asked.

"Well in the event this water has to be used for anything other than attacking, such as drinking or cooking, sea water is not a good choice" Hinara said filling the flask. Kaito nodded to himself, it was sound logic. There was a noise at the stairs leading from below and Kaito and Hinara turned to see Hotaru. "Have you made up your mind?" Hinara asked with a smile. "I have" Hotaru said calmly, her demeanor was a lot more relaxed but it was obvious she still did not trust them.

"I owe your captain, and in essence this ship, my life" Hotaru explained. "This is a debt that is not easily made up" Hotaru continued. "For me to refuse would both be a grave insult and foolish, as I also have no where to go" Hotaru said. "I will join your crew for as long as it takes to repay this debt" Hotaru said lowering her head ever so slightly. "Don't be silly, Taichou-sama doesn't think such mundane things, he wants you to be here" Hinara said simply.

"You weren't saved by accident, Taichou-sama took quite a while to find you and when he did you were almost lost" Hinara explained."Wait, why was your captain trying to find me" Hotaru asked suspiciously. "All of us have abilities that Taichou-sama adores and wants to have around him" Hinara explained. "Our Taichou wants to be the pirate king, and with people like us around him it isn't just a dream, it can become a reality."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 27, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi go tot work on the plans. He was working on his own ship, he felt really excited. At the pace they were working at they would be done before the day was over. He looked over at the rest of the crew working on the boat and felt a pang of pride. A tear rolled from his eye but he wiped it away before anyone could see. 

"So brother" he said softly to Mathias
"we are almost done here, I'd say at least an hour again"

*With TFAJ
*
Tsubaki waited for Clemens to climb the ladder and followed her up Karl helped them both on to the deck. 

"Are you OK?" Karl asked
"_OK?_" she said softly
"_My home is gone_" she said as he hugged him
"_My clothes, my clothes, my clothes_" Tsubaki said

Karl laughed,

"The marines will compensate you since it was lost while on the job" Karl said
"_I'll get to making the list of that I lost_"

Karl shook his head

"Commander Rago, could you please have a man show me to a place where I could get some rest" Karl asked

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Fire ran along the huge sea king ripping and tearing into it. It had enough and them and reared up and dove into the sea. 

"NOOOOOO" Marc shouted
"Come back" he said dropping to his knees

Fire soared through the air and laned on the deck

"It was your fault" Marc screamed looking at her
"Now we have to eat vegetables for dinner"
"What's up with him?" Fire asked
"*I think he wanted seaking burgers*" Smirnov said
"How is that my fault?" Fire asked

Smirnov shrugged as he snapped his bracelets back on. Dreyri wanted to laugh but he couldn't he couldn't even smile but he laughed inwardly as he watched Marc kneeling on the deck.

"I'll go get started on dinner" Tetra said
"NOOOOOOOOO" Marc screamed again
"LAND HOOOOOOO" Simo said
"I didn't see it earlier the sea king frightened me"
"It's a spring island" 
"*Begin preparations*" Smirnov said looking down at Marc shaking his head

*Lintu Island
*
Dane stood on the deck tapping hsi foot. He hated lateness

"Lets leave" Dane said
"We can't" Shan said
"We can and we will" Dane said

Lin landed on the deck

"Sorry I was late guys" she said
"Father Sun sent this for you" she said throwing a small tube to Dane
"That's why I was late" she said breathing hard
"You should have just flew" Dane said
"YOU CAN FLY?" Shane asked excitedly
"Yes, but don't tell anyone" Lin said glaring at Dane
"You've made use late"
"Lets get moving"

They set off toward the marine outpost with a favorable wind and the sun rising.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2009)

_With Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
Commander Clemens greets Commander Rago as she staggers onto the deck, "Thank you for assisting us Commander," Clemens tells him, "Unfortunate we could not meet under better circumstances," she adds looking at her current waterlogged and injured state. 

Garrick strides towards Clemens, "I want a full report in my hands within the hour," he tells her. 

Clemens sighs inwardly, "Permission to visit the Infirmary first sir and get an hour of rest?" she asks him. 

Garrick rolls his eyes at her, annoyed at how lazy and soft her request makes her seem in his eyes, "BAH! You're a lean mean ass kicking justice machine. You don't need rest because you eat, sleep, and breath justice!!" he grumbles. As Clemens slumps her shoulders, Garrick shakes his head, "Whatever go see the medic at least, you do look like crap but be quick about it!"  

Clemens smiles and salutes Garrick, "Thank you sir!" As she walks away she places her right hand on her pants pocket which holds Prince's letter, deciding to save that for later. After visiting the infirmary and getting her injuries treated she feels so tired that not even Garrick screaming in her face is enough of a motivation to get his report done. Instead she finds a random bunk and falls face first, drifting into a dreamless sleep before her head even hits the pillow.
_
With The Angel Pirates..._
Helen has never built a ship before in her life, but she helped some of her old masters build Dojo's in the past, so she's experienced with carpentry, especially with bladed weapons like saws.  

Helen eyes the blueprint of the new ship design carefully and she nods with satisfaction as she sees that the women's room are of the same size, in fact some even larger and more extravagant.  

She grabs a saw in each hand and starts working away, flipping the saws around in her hands and moving at a hectic pace. Helen leaves a trail of sawdust in her wake. 

"Brother you're moving too fast!" a worker tells her. 

Helen freezes and turns around at the worker with downcast eyes, "What did you call me?" she asks him. 

The worker coughs, "I said mother.....mother you're moving to fast!" 

Helen's eyes brighten into their normal iceberg blue and she smiles at the man, "Oh I'm sorry," she says with a chuckle, "I'm just so excited!" 

_At the Great Blizzard Gaol..._
Former Chief Guard Akami cleans out his office, which is to say basically only his giant Nodachi sword. A guard looks at him curiously as he strides past him, noticing Akami placing a golden urn into his satchel. 

"Beggin your pardon but what's that for?" he asks Akami. 

"It is for a friend," he responds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2009)

*With Prince and Kaya....*

"So let's see....last I heard, Redstache was sailing over Reverse mountain, trying to extend his quote 'reign of terror, Prince says, using his fingers to make airquotes, "Into the Grandline' end quote." He grinned and shook his head. "Reverse mountain is hell. Maybe we'll get lucky and he died trying to get over."

"Is it really that bad?" Kaya asked. "I've heard stories, but those things tend to get kind of exagerated as time goes on."

"You've never been over Reverse mountain? How did you get into the Grandline?" Kaya shrugged.

"Plot device."

Prince laughed and ran his hand through his hair. "So...what happened to you after...well...you know." He asked, looking intently at Kaya.

"Oh I'm sure your story is much more exciting." Kaya teased, but there was something serious behind her eyes.

"Not really. I caught the last transport, the only one that managed to make it off the island. Made it to a tiny little island called Akawa near the edge of the Grandline and left a few days later. Roamed for a few years until I could lie about my age and enter the marines."

"You're right, that was pretty boring," Kaya said, punching his arm playfully. Then her tone darkened. "I got captured by Redstache. Me and about....oh, 10 other kids. They used us as cannonfodder, and the ones who survived were 'promoted' to a memeber of the crew. I managed to get away when they were attacking an island and ran for a few months before winding up on Firey Island. That's where I met Flynn and Usagi. Then we sailed onto Fallgrand, where we found Kent and...Jorma."

"Well well well. Didn't expect such an amazing story." Prince said mockingly. "I'm amazed."

*With the Blade Pirates....*

"Jorma, she said she wanted to do it alone. We are not going after her." Kent said. Shelly had dumped them back into the open sea a few miles back and they were now sailing peacefully.

"What kind of crew would we be if we just let people leave on missions by themselves whenever they wanted to? This is an RP, not a soloplay fan-fic!"

"Well maybe she needed some character developement."

"That's just lazy. She could get character developement in a group arc, couldn't she?"

"Well I didn't expect you to agree, you've been so icy towards me lately."

"What? Name one occasion!"

"Look, forget it. I'm the GM....I mean captain, and what I say goes. And I say we let her do this alone." Jorma let out a disusted sound and stormed off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2009)

Flynn shakes his head, "Pfft....fuck that!" he exclaims pointing an accusing finger at Kent,  "We all know the only reason why we attacked those lunatic Marines was so Kaya could escape with her boyfriend. That's the last time I get involved in a hustle like that. I saw that ass pull coming from a mile away ever since she had that flashback on Fallgrand!" 

Usagi pats Flynn on the shoulder, "Still angry over losing that Marine?" he asks him sympathetically, referring to Clemens.

Flynn shrugs, "I still got her journal and wallet," he mutters.  

_Water 7...._
We focus on Shipyard 6, which is dedicated purely towards the construction of Marine ships. In a giant drydock there sits a huge vessel that resembles more of a massive floating fortress then a battleship. Hundreds of shipwrights move all about the hull and deck, working double time to get her finished. 

The ship is more then four times the length of a football field and her hull is covered in steel plating. In short it is a weapon of mass destruction built for decimating Pirate fleets on its own. The first in a line of new warships built to combat the new era of piracy. 

The supervisor of the project, a Marine shipwright nods with satisfactorily, "The crew that gets this ship should thank their lucky stars!" he remarks. 

One of his subordinates looks at the ship with awe, "So which group lucked out?" he asks. 

"Taskforce Absolute Justice," he responds, "It's fitting that those fanatics get to test out the first in the line. Their performance will dictate whether we build more of these things."

Painted across the hull of the floating fortress in bold black letters are the words, *Dark Justice II*.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

Zeke fell out of the monster and landed in the ocean. He sighed and said, ?Well that was fun?? Zeke looked around; searching for a ship he could jump on. He saw one ship, the Blade Pirate?s ship. The same pirates who had gotten him in trouble the first place. He looked around searching for other ships. However, the Pirate?s Dream was the only ship around. Sighing, he swam to the boat and jumped out of the water. 

?Hey guys,? he said, rubbing the back of his head and smiling.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2009)

Flynn looks at Zeke, "Hey freaky Fish guy," he mutters off handedly. Then he quickly does a double take at Zeke, "Whoah who the hell are you?! Are you Kreon?" he exclaims. Flynn still hasn't met that guy yet and sadly he won't ever get a chance to meet him.

Flynn scratches his chin with a confused look. Lately its like their crew has just become a revolving door for any random person. He really can't make heads or tails of it anymore.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2009)

Derrick gets back to his feet, blood leaking out of his multiple cuts all over his body, "GM? Soloplay? Fanfic? Ass pull? I don't get it," he starts to get dizzy, "But...do we have an actual doctor on this damn ship?"

He holds onto the rail to prevent falling, "Because I got in a fight with an insane knife user and as you can see," he falls to the ground, "I could use some medical attention..." he looks up at Zeke from the ground, "Hey, please don't tell me we have to fight you too," he says with an exhausted face to the fishmen who had never seen before.

With a Knight of Tensei ship...

Men in knights armor walk around the ship, cleaning cannons and sweeping the deck. The crows nest has been turned into a sniper tower where a group of archers stand ready, looking around for any ships that they could take out and then take the crew for slaves.

In the main office of the ship a burly man with a scruffy beard, long hair, the basic knights armor and a helmet with a sharp blade point on the top sits in his chair. One of the knights enter, "Sir, we've gotten word that another dragon has been spotted," the man gets to his feet, "Another? There were two that attacked one of our bases as well as the one that attacked that marine base and got captured," the man sweatdrops, "That was the same dragon Mr. Sanders," Sanders ignores him, "Whatever, the marines wouldn't let us get our hands on the one that they caught but we'll get this one for sure. Tell the helmsmen to get to where this dragon was last spotted."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2009)

Zeke sighed. “I’m Zeke. I don’t know who this Kreon guy is, but I’m definitely not him.” He said. Normally Zeke wouldn’t be so grumpy but he had the crap kicked out of him by some marine and then he was eaten by a giant turtle. It really gets a guy’s hopes down. Zeke shivered. He was cold and dizzy. Zeke tried to say something to Derrick, but he fell down before he could continue.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2009)

Flynn looks at Derrick with a puzzled expression as well, "Are you one of the servants? Why were you fighting anyway?" he asks him. He was asleep when Derrick joined the crew and it is a big ship after all. 

*BLAP!*

Usagi smacks Flynn in the back of the head, "Don't be such an idiot! His name is Derrick he's been with us for a while now!" he walks towards the Hammerhead Fishman and heaves him over his shoulder. 

"Oh I guess it was during those two weeks when I was asleep," Flynn mutters. 

"Thankfully the personal physician of the Noble who owned this ship stayed on with us." He motions towards Derrick to follow him as he strides below deck towards the infirmary, with Zeke in tow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2009)

Derrick slowly got to his feet, "Great..." he started to walk behind the giant panda. He reaches the physician who looks at the bloody ghost man in horror, "Oh my! Weren't you just here with severe burns and a terribly injured arm?" he shouts.

Derrick takes a seat, dripping blood onto the chair, "Yea, that was me. Now I'd appreciate it if you sped this up before I pass out from loss of blood..." he said holding his head.

The physician turns to look at the fishmen whom Usagi had layed down by Derrick grabs his head and turns it back to him, "Don't even think about it pal, he's the new guy, and I don't see him bleeding out all over the ship," he points at himself, "Now get to work..."

He cleans the cuts and then bandaged his entire chest, both his arms, and some of his face and legs, "There we go," Derrick gets to his feet, "Thanks doc," he walks to his room, "I need a nap..."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 27, 2009)

*Klantu Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

As The Black Swords secured the ship on the beach they could see movement in the distance. "Simo what do we have here?" Marc asked indicating to what seemed to be a crowd of people heading towards them. Simo pressed his eye against his scope and scanned the crowd. "They appear to be guards of some kind" Simo replied, "there also seems to be a coupld civilians" Simo said looking towards Marc. "Are they marines?" Marc asked his hand on his sword.

"They are not" Simo said confidently watching as Marc removed his hand from his sword. "Stay on the alert" Marc called out to everyone who had assembled on the beach which this time included Hawthorne. "We don't attack them unless they fuck around first" Marc said firmly. Marc and the crew set out along the beach towards the mob coming towards them. However when they were at the appropriate distance they met an unusual surprise.

*"Its them"* someone screamed, *"its The Black Sword Pirates."* "Aww Fack" Marc said in annoyance as his hand snaked back towards his song. *"Its the King's idols!"* the voice rang out again as the guards strained to hold off the civilians in the crowd. The crew looked at Marc puzzled and Marc returned the look. "What the fuck is going on here?" Marc called out loud enough for the crowd to hear him. *"He spoke to us!"* the mob roared, the crew began to back away slowly unsure of what was going on as they heard numerous people in the crowd calling out their names.

*Aboard The Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

"Abilities?" Hotaru asked, "you mean our devil fruits" Hotaru said realizing what she meant. "Exactly" Hinara said with a slight smile. "What is yours?" Hotaru asked looking at Kaito. Kaito unfolded his arms and looked towards Hotaru. "Earth" Kaito said simply. "So we have fire, earth and water" Hotaru said checking off the powers, "what is the captain?"

"As far as I know Taichou-sama does not have a devil fruit ability" Hinara said. "So basically all he is doing is rounding up guards?" Hotaru said. "Despite our power we would stand no chance against Taichou-sama, we need him more than he needs us" Hinara assured Hotaru. "He has left this ship under our care until he returns" Hotaru said spreading her hands. "I am the first mate, Kaito is our shipwright and Taichou-sama informed us you are a navigator" Hinara said in a tone that stressed she was trying to confirm it.

"I am a navigator but how could he possibly know that?" Hotaru asked. "Taichou-sama is a great and powerful man, he knows many things" Hinara said with a smile. "So wht is our plan of action now?" Hotaru said enjoying the sun light on her skin. "We need you to guide us to the grand line" Hinara said politely. "The Grand Line" Hotaru said with a smile, "there are a lot of monsters there" she finished making a fist. I am confident we can do it" Hinara said. "Yosh!" Hotaru said exhaling a blast of steam from her nostrils.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 27, 2009)

*Klantu Island, With The Black Sword Pirates
*
"*This is definitely strange*" Smirnov said

He bit off the lit end of his cigar and spat it on teh ground

"*Who is in charge here?*"

Smirnov didn't want to leave this to Marc to deal with he wasn't very diplomatic.

"_I'm the captain of the guard_" a man said stepping forward
"*What's going on here captain?*" Smirnov said

The guards were the only think keeping the crowd at bay

"_Our king is somewhat of a pirate enthusiast_" the captain said with a bead of sweat rolling off his forehead.
"_When he saw your roger he sent for us to get you_"
"_He wants to meet you_" the captain said
"*OK we will meet your king*"
"*My captain is a little edgy and doesn't like crowds*" Smirnov said
"*Lead the way and keep these people away from him*"

The Black Sword Crew was lead to several carriges that were to carry them to the castle

"This is so cool" Fire said
"It's like we are celebrities" he said with a giggle

Dreyri's who's jaw was still wired shut rolled his eyes

"What's that Drey?" Fire asked tauntingly
"I can't hear you"
"OH I thought that's what you said
"NOTHING" she said breaking into laughter

Dreyri just shook his head and wondered if it was too late to go in another carriage. He crawled out the winder and sat on top the carriage as the bumped along toward the palace. Fire Tetra Marc and Dreyri were in one carriage, Hawthorne Wesley Akawana and Simo in another and Smirnov has his own carriage and he barely fit in that one. 

"I wonder what's got his panties in a bunch" Fire said 
"Maybe it was you messing with him" Tetra said exhaling loudly
"Aww he'll be back to his loud mouth self in a few weeks"
"I need to enjoy the silence while it lasts"

After a short ride they arrived at a palace with the pomp and fanfare of a visiting monarch. They were escorted to a huge banquet hall.

"*NOW ANNOUNCING*" 
"*THE BLACK SWORD PIRATES*" a man in livery said 

He called their names one by one as they walked into the hall

"*YOUR GRACIOUS HOST KING CANNONIOUS*"

There was scraping of chairs as a short balding man stood up on his chair

"Umm delighted to meet you Black Sword-san" he said
"I've been following your journey"
"I was a fan of your father's and im now your biggest fan"

Cannonious was a short fat balding man, his voice was the most annoying thing they crew had every heard.

"Hey Hawthorne you related to baldy?" Fire asked
"You two sound the same"
"I do not sound like that" Hawthorne said indignantly

He stuck his chin high in the air

"Sit sit all of you" Cannonious said 
"This is a feast in your name"
"Black Sword-san since I knew you were coming I prepared every kind of meat we have in the kingdom"

*Marine Outpost, West Blue*

Dane jumped over teh railing. He walked up to the commanding officer, it wasn't the man he knew. 

"I assume you are looking for the Captain" he said
"He was transferred to the grandline" 
"I'm Captain Kalle" he said extending his hand

Dane took his hand slowly

"The deal hasn't changed right?"
"No sir it hasn't"
"You will be under my command instead of his"

Dane didnt' care that the man he knew was gone, all he cared was that he was still getting paid. The man handed him a folder

"That is who we will be fighting"
"Get acquainted with those men"
"Have your crew do the same"
"You'll be riding with me on my ship" he said 
"Lets get moving"

Dane didn't answer he turned and walked back to The DSS

"Let's go guys" 
"Bring only what you need to fight"

Meanwhile on Lintu Island

A huge ship docked at and men in full suits of armor with swords and shields and other assorted weapons filed off the boat. 

A huge man in Armor grabbed an person. 

"*I'm looking for this girl*"
"*Have you seen her?*" 

He shoved a picture into the mans face

"_YYYYYYeeeeaaaaaa_" 
"_Her name is Lin_" 
"_The monastery on the hill_"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 27, 2009)

*Klantu Island, The King's Palace, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Black Sword-san since I knew you were coming I prepared every kind of meat we have in the kingdom." The crew looked over at Marc who began to drool at the mouth. Everyone started to laugh as Marc began to wring at the table cloth in anticipation as he smelt and saw the various platters of meat being brought in. "Be careful where you put your hands" Tetra said warning those within Marc's vicinity. "After the amount of time I have been around him you don't even need to tell me that once" Fire said making sure anything she valued wasn't in Marc's reach.

Marc was retrained by Tetra and Fire who were on either side of him as the King's long winded tribute droned on. "You can't eat yet Marc" Tetra said struggling against him. "For Oda's sake just wait until he shuts his noise hole" Fire said restraining his other hand. The king finally finished his toast and there was a loud cry of Thank Oda! from Marc's vicinity. As The King tried to engage Marc in conversation he soon realized this was a futile effort and instead took to talking to the rest of the crew that would listen. The entire banquet hall found themselves transfixed on Marc who had what appeared to be a sky scraper of meat on his plate.

The Black Swords who were more than used to Marc's antics by now focused on their own food and Smirnov and Hawthorne kept the king engaged in conversation to be polite. The rest of the hall could only sit there with their mouths agape as Marc went through plate after plate and glass after glass of rum. All the while the king just chuckled an remarked about how much Marc was like the stories he had heard about Kyle. "I never actually had the privilege of meeting him you" the king remarked, "but I have everything the public knew about him and more." Suddenly Marc stopped eating, the king now had his full attention.

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

Kaito, Hotaru and Hinara went about preparing the ship for sailing. It wasn't difficult the ship was meant to be operated by a maximum of three people and could have managed with just one. It wasn't long before the ship was cutting through the water at a moderate pace with Hinara behind the helm. Kaito was doing push ups on the deck and training his form. Hotaru however was laying on a lounge chair enjoying the sun's rays. It had been a while since she had taken in some energy.

Hotaru could feel herself getting stronger as she basked in the noon day rays. She inhaled long and slowly taking in everything she could. Then she began to focus on her fruit exhaling sharply releasing a cloud of steam with each breath. Her power depended on proper breathing and it was only natural she trained it. Hotaru opened one of her eyes, "you are veering too far to the left" she told Hinara and Hinara nodded adjusting her course.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2009)

With Taskforce Absolute Justice and the Xtreme Marine Squadron-

They have been sailing for a while and will soon be approaching Water 7 however before they get there they are cut off by a large marine vessel. Eric and Commodore Reynolds stand at the front of the ship, "It'd probably be best to stay strictly business while here," Reynolds says to Eric before leaping on board, Eric soon followed.

"Oi! Garrick! I've come to make a delivery!" Eric facepalms, "Yea...strictly business..." they walk around the ship, and members of both crews eye the two, mostly the Commodore. Commodore Reynolds has a bit of a reputation, that for being one of the most promising candidates for the Ciphor Pol and then turning the position down. Though to most of the newer recruits he is known more as being a has-been.

"Gaaaarick," he calls again, regaining his fake drunken step. He pushes down on his jester like hat and stumbles around. Eric simply follows him at a good distance, a bit embaressed.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 28, 2009)

*Klantu Island, The King's Palace, With The Black Sword Pirates
*
Smirnov after dinner Marc was taken off by the King

"_Mr. Smirnov we have several hand rolled cigars here for you_" 

Smirnov picked up a few and smelled them he eventually chose one

"_You can take all sir_" the man said

Smirnov's eyes lit up and he took the case. He looked over at Tetra and Fire who were being entertained by a couple of women talking about. The king had done a lot of research on the crew and he knew exactly what would make all of them happy and welcome. Dreyri was the only one that posed a problem his jaw being wired shut put a wrench in his plans. Simo sat with a plethora of woman around him drinking and laughing. He pulled Fire out of the group

"*Stay alert*" Smirnov said softly
"*Something is up here*"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2009)

Garrick is smoking a cigar at the bow of the ship when he hears someone call his name. A drunken voice that annoys Garrick's ears. He walks towards the stern and sees a shambling Marine officer.

Garrick crosses his arms and narrows his eyes at the Marine, "Reynolds what are you doing here you goddamn wastrel?" he asks him in an annoyed voice. As far as Garrick is concerned this fellow Reynolds is just as much of a loser as Gilmont. Marines who threw everything away because they lacked the balls to achieve their destiny. He used to respect him but now he just despises him.  

He stares behind him and locks eyes with Eric, "I already have enough fodder!" he grumbles. 

Below deck, Clemens who is feeling much better, uses Commander Rago's office which he generously allowed for Clemens to write up her report. She sits at the edge of a desk dictating to Tsubaki who types at a small black typewriter in the corner. Clemens isn't even sure if the girl has used a typewriter before and hopes that the final product is at least legible. 

She drones on in a clipped voice, "........All told the casualties numbered 120 from the incident of sabotage and the attack by the Blade Pirates. Injuries both critical and non critical totaled 160, and those still missing total 26. Also note that Junior Lt. Prince has disappeared without a trace and the proper authorities have been notified to keep a lookout for his body but there may be hope that he somehow survived...."

Clemens shrugs, it's certainly not one of her best lies but she can easily convince Garrick anyway. If worse comes to worse she'll just give him a hand job while delivering the report, that should put his mind at ease to say the least.  

"End of report. Doublecheck your work and make sure there are no grammatical errors," Clemens tells Tsubaki. 

She's about to dismiss Tsubaki when she remembers something important, "Oh yes....and something else. In all that ruckus with the saboteurs, and those damn Pirates, I almost forgot to talk to you about Lt. Smirnov's request to send you to OCS," she remarks, grabbing a letter opener off Rago's desk and fiddling with it. 

Tsubaki frowns slightly, thinking that Clemens will forbid her to go. 

"I think it would be a wonderful idea for you to go," she tells Tsubaki with a smirk, "Not only will it make you a better Marine but it will earn you much needed respect in the eyes of our crew, especially Garrick. And honestly you're too talented to be stuck at such a menial rank."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 28, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron and Task Force Absolute Justice*
Rago watches rather amused as Yingoru was put in his place by the Commodore. Yingoru was on the ground clenching his throat. He was beginning to come to, but he was far from being ok. The lunar swordsman was angered out of this world. Rago saw him clenching the hilt of his sword and threatining to unsheath it upon Garrick. Rago pointed his finger at Yingoru's blade and muttered the word *"T?l?kin?sie!"* Yingoru's sword flew from his hand and landed in Rago's. Rago shot him a serious look.

Yingoru pulled himself up from the ground with much difficulty. He was just punked by Garrick and his sword was taken from him. Surely he wouldn't endure this. "YOU MOTHER FU-" Suddenly Yingoru's voice died away. Boyang stood beside him leaning on an invisible wall. Boyang had cleverely created an invisible box around Yingoru to keep him contained. Yingoru started to beat on the box, shouting all sorts of insults at Boyang for doing such a thing. Rago approvingly nodded at Boyang.

Then all of a sudden two other marines boarded the marine ship that belonged to the Xtreme Marine Squadron. Rago shot the pair a glance. He recognized one of the men, but the other man was a mystery to him. "Aye! Commodore Reynolds, what brings a local legend such as yourself to my ship?" Rago said as the Commodore walked by.The city of Water 7 was just over the horizon.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 28, 2009)

-Lt. Commander Troll S. Vegapunk vs. Chuck Osbourn-
Alright buddy, your backup is here, can you fight me for real now? Chuck asked anxiously. Fighting was really the only relief he ever got and 99% of the people Chuck dealt with couldn't take what he could dish out. His DF was really a curse for him more then it was a help, but that's a different story.
Shut up. This is your fault. I could have killed your fast, bitch friend. And I could have killed your bird fetish buddy, but really-.
Look I don't give a damn. Just fight. Or hell, I'll start it up again. *Speed:Grace*
Chuck blitzed behind Troll and gave him three hard kicks to the back. Not enough to knock Troll down in his muscle point however.
*Strength:Isolation.* He sent the strength boost to his legs then stating kicking Troll again since he was already behind him. This made Troll slide forward, still not falling or being sent flying. Troll had no choice. He went back into his hybrid point just so he could keep up. He turned around just to get a nice foot in his face that sent him flying.
He landed right at Colt's feet. Colt had just beaten Jerry at this point so now he could help Troll in this fight.
Chuck got out his gun and pulled the trigger, aiming at Troll. Colt blocked the bullet with his steak knife then charged strait at Chuck.
I wonder how he'll size-up. *Endurance*
One Inch Kick. It Chuck hardly felt it, One Foot Kick, It made Chuck wince, Huh. Some bastard who thinks he's tough. *Hunger Stab,* Colt just stabbed him right in between his ribs. No use trying to kick if he can just stab.
You son of a bitch, Chuck hissed, *Speed: Precision* Chuck punched aiming for Colt's kidney. He barley managed to deflect it with his knife. Chuck punched with his other hand and it connected easily. It made Colt keel over. He held the spot where he was hit with his free hand at the same time looking up and glaring.
That's right. I'm tough. I'll take you both on with style. And when that girl over there, he pointed at Lillian, Kicks bird ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s ass, I'll take the three of you on.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 28, 2009)

*With TFAJ
*
Tsubaki eyes light up at hearing Clemens' comments. She salutes proudly 

"I will make Task Force Absolute Justice proud"
"I promise to graduate top of the class" she said with a smile
"I'll get to work on proof reading the report right away Commander" Tsubaki said with a huge smile

She sat and read through teh report even though it was her first time using a typewriter she was a quick learner. There was a single mistake on the first line, it was easily corrected and Tsubaki handed Clemens the report for it to be signed 

"Commander we should get a typewriter"
"It makes getting these reports together finish a lot quicker"
"More time to do other jobs"
"If there is nothing else Commander, permission to be dismissed"
"I want to tell Karl the good news"

Elsewhere

Karl walked around talking with marines that survived taking a report. Even though he was commanded to cease and desist his reports Garrick really didn't care about what HQ told him. He still wanted his reports, he closed the folder

"I have to get a whole new set of eagles made" he thought
"New chains with the new designs too" 
"I know i'll make another life sized gull"
"I'll replace the eagles with gulls also" he thought as he tapped his finger on his lips

He noticed a few new men on the deck, he recognized Reynolds right away the man was a legend the other man he didn't know. 

"It's always a good idea to run these reports through Commander Clemens" Karl thought
"She knows Commodore Garrick better than anyone else"


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 28, 2009)

*Water 7*

Stray Cat had so far been disappointed with Water 7.  The Mizu Mizu Meat was sold out at all the best shops, and all the Yagara bulls that were normally available for rent had come down with the flu or some ridiculous thing.  He'd visited a couple local bars, ordered a glass of milk at one, but hadn't run into any pirates yet.

"Gaw, this town is horrible, I can't wait for the rest of the crew to show up...  Well there's not much else to see in this town, I might as well finish my tour and make my way to the see the famous Galley-La foremen in action."

Stray Cat made his way to the seven famous docks of Water 7, stopping at Dock 1 like most of the tourists who wanted to see the very best of the shipwrights in action.

"What do you mean dock 1 is closed, how can it be closed, it's _the_ Dock 1!" Griped one of the other tourists as Stray Cat walked up.

"Oh hell, you've got to be kidding me, this is just not my day..." Stray Cat thought to himself.

"Like I told the other tourists, the docks aren't closed, we just had to shift all available shipwrights over to Shipyard 6, we've had a rather massive order come in and we need all available hands to cover it." said a rather flustered Galley-La employee, trying to consul the upset tourists.

"What kind of order takes all of Galley-La to build?!"

"A new marine ship, the first in a new line, a truly massive bastard if you'll pardon my language, that'll put the fear of Oda into any pirate's heart who lays eyes on her."

"Oh, this might be interesting after all..." Stray Cat thought, "I better go take a look down at Shipyard 6." Stray Cat followed the rest of the tourists down towards Shipyard 6 to see the ship, but he (along with the rest of the tourists) saw
the ship long before they reached where it was being constructed at.  Even from far off it was clear that the Galley-La employee was right, this ship was a monster.

As he arrived at Shipyard 6, Stray Cat saw a sign giving some details on the colossal ship.  Most of it was just what the Galley-La employee had told them over at Dock 1, but what got Stray Cat's attention was when he saw the crew that the ship was supposed to be intended for: *Task Force Absolute Justice.*

"My, my, I guess this is my lucky day after all." Stray Cat contentedly thought to himself as he sat down to enjoy the show of the foremen working and to stare in awe of the ship itself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 28, 2009)

Reynolds hear Garrick's familiar voice and smirks, "Oi! Garrick! So you've finally decided to join us in the big boy leagues eh?" he says nudging him, "Commodore Garrick, catchy ain't it," he then turns to Rago, "Hehehe, good to see my name hasn't been totally forgotten in my old age," Eric facepalms, "Your not that old dammit!" he shouts at the man who is in his 30s.

Eric turns to Rago, "What're you talking about, he's no one famous enough to recognize," he says rolling his eyes, "Anywhoo Garrick, like I was saying, whether I like it or not my young prodigy here will be boarding your ship," he sighs, "And that means whether you like it or not too, orders from Vice Admiral Rash."

Eric looked around, "I heard your ship was bigger..." he simply says, "This place doesn't seem as tough as the description," he says quietly under his breath.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 28, 2009)

*With Rensuei and The Black Sun Pirates*

Rensuei messed around with Kang for a long time, showing him signals and telling him what different sounds meant for him to do. He dismissed him and began to swim back to the boat when there was an earthquake it only lasted a few seconds. He didn't let it bother him and went in search of something to eat. He swam out of the coral reef and around the island looking for a fish that was big enough to carry back so everyone could eat from it. He rounded the island and the sight he saw drove him into a rage. 

There were a pair of world government ships with at least one hundred men in suits that allowed them to breath underwater. They set off another blast that sent fish scattering. THey were loading sea coloured stone onto big tray that was being lifted onto one of the boat. He felt like attacking the men right there and killing them all, no human would be a match for him under the water even if he could breathe.

"I want Nila to see this" he said to himself
"She needs to learn more of the world"

He knew that it wasn't her fault she was sheltered but she needed to see more of what humans were about. He quickly swam back to the boat. Ginkai was smoking and drinking with a huge bowl of "jerked" chicken. Nila sat with a book reading while Kilik and Kai did some light sparring at the back of the boat. Renseui pulled himself onto the boat

"Guys I know we should be relaxing but we have a problem"
"Humans are doing underwater mining on the other side of the island and they are totally destroying the reef" he said angrily
"I came back to see if any of you wanted to have some fun" he said with a devious smile
"Nila I want you especially to come and see how much humans care for the sea" he said looking right into her eyes

*Lintu Island*

The large group of men marched up to the monastery and stormed it. Suun came out to meet them

"Can I help you?" he said the the man in front of them
"*I'm looking for this girl*" the man said shoving the picture in Sun's face
"Why are you looking for her" Suun asked
"*She's been identified as a threat and will be destroyed as one*"
"Well she used to live her, this is an orphanage but she left on a journey" he said
"*Don't mess with me old man*"
"*Our intel said she was he as recently as last week*"
"She left today Sun said"
"She didn't say where she was going"

The huge man brought up his hand to slap Suun but Suun hopped back out of his range. 

"If it's a fight you want my child it's a fight you will get"
"My monks and I will not stand for outright violence on the compound"

The huge man glared at Suun through his face guard

"*Kill everyone and burn the place*" the man said


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge, docked in an island near the local marine garrison._

The following morning the Dirge was in full activity. Deckhands cleaned the ship and repaired any damage. The ship engineers went to the business of fixing every cannon in the ship. Other crewmen went and restocked the ship's ammunition reserves.

Rek was on the deck, surrounded by barrels of salt water. He was busy doing the long and extensive process of turning water into explosive weaponry and extra fuel. For the transformation to last at least for 2 days Rek had to focus on transmuting every ounce slowly, taking up hours of time. 

Cass was inside the ship forge with Matyr, marvelling at her new gun. It resembled a thin block of steel with a handle and a trigger sticking at its bottom, with 2 muzzles in front and a pair of removable cartridges lodged to its sides. A golden replica of Sogeking's mask was placed on top, serving as a sighter as well as an ornament. 

"So, what do you think?" Matyr asked with a smug look on his face. 

Cass  waved the gun around, trying to get used to the weight. "I've never seen a gun like this before." She said. 

Matyr laughed haughtily. "Of course you haven't. It's the first gun of it's kind, the Red Carp Special!" 

The red-eyed sniper aimed the gun at the ground, and pullet the trigger several times. "It'll take a while to get used to, but I think I'll like using this gun."

Matyr's smile widened. Nothing makes him feel better than being praised for his greatness. "Heh, by the time you're used with that weapon, I'll have an even better one built! Which reminds me..." 

He walked towards a piece of machinery covered by a white cloth. The forge was a lot cleaner now, partly because Yumi made him clean it. 

"With this weapon, I'll show everyone just who's the best!" 

Inside the training arena, every crewmember skilled in combat readied themselves for battle. Jun was at the center, sparring with several crewmen. While they were all armed, she was not not. They rushed Jun, but took them down with little effort. 

Yumi was at the tailor's, having her clothes fixed. She didn't have much to do anyway, so she decided on doing that.

Greize, Wilder and Ruru were walking through the sector of town that housed pirates and mercenaries. For this fight they needed more ships to fight alongside them. The marine flotilla they'll be facing will be larger than the one The Windy Dirge last fought, and they needed all the help they can get.

"Well old man, I'll go work my magic with these." Greize took out a stack of cards from his pocket. 

"I suppose I'll be doing it the old fashioned way." Ruru cracked his wrists. 

When they got to the center of the pirate's quarter they split apart,Ruru going to the right side and Greize with Wilder to the left.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 28, 2009)

With Alph

Alph was battling one of the cloaked guards, who's Seastone lined scythe could cause some major damage. Though he was still incapable of explaining why he was susceptible to Seastone, since he was no Devil Fruit user yet he somehow did have the same vulnerability to the rare material and he was just as vulnerable to water.

But it was more then obvious, close range combat was out of the question, his systems were still buzzing from that minor induract contact he had gotten earlier.

Weapon panels popped out of his thighs, two miniature cannons on each together with a Flavor and a Flame Dial. Keeping in mind this guard's skill was of the charts, compared to the rest of the guards around here, he chose to first fire the four cannons in sequence.

The first cannon was dodged by the guard as he jumped back, then immediately as his feet touched the ground again he started running towards Alph. The cloaked was too smart too take the direct and straight route and instead zigzagged around.

The second, third and the fourth and final cannon ball was evaded as well, the last just exploding closeby enough to cause minor damage to his right leg and making the cloaked reaper grimace in pain each time he had to put pressure on that ankle but he was too experienced and tough to let it slow him down too much.

He had spotted the Dials but having never seen one he was unsure of what they could do and so decided to press the assault anyways, just making sure to be ready to either dodge or block what would come out of them. little did he know that their contains were impossible to block and hard to dodge from close distances.

Alph activated his dials, the flavor dials first, releasing the flammable gas they stored.A splitsecond later the Fire Dials ignited the gas streams and the flames caught the cloaked guard head on.

He screamed out in pain and jumped away to get out of the flames.Afterwards he pulled of his cloak and started to roll over the ground to put out the remaining flames on his body. He was badly wounded but still capable of dodging the follow up flame attack that Alph initiated. The cloaked guard gripped his scythe tightly. 

Knowing that this attack had to count he gave it all and he leaped towards Alph, when in range he lashed out with his scythe but this all had been predicted by the android and he stretched out his left arm. To the guards surprise he blocked it with his palm, little did he know that the android had stored another Dial inside his left palm. The Impact Dial absorbed the strike and at the same time protected Alph's body from the Seastone.

Alph pushed the scythe away, and then went in for the finisher. He placed his palm against the guard's chest and yelled out."Impact!" The Dial was activated once more, this time releasing the power stolen from the guards own strike. The guard suffered massive internal injuries and after spitting up blood he fell down.

From one of the higher towers a scientist was watching the battle with great interest, the man had heard of this android used by an certain pirate crew and this was his lucky day. He would take this android and reverse engineer and so he activated the machinery he was supposed to take care of, the sole reason he was stationed here to keep this prototype running smoothly.

A couple of lower ranking guards were using crowbars to open a large container that held the guard of the future. The Keruberuso Defence Droid.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 28, 2009)

*Klantu Island, The King's Palace, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc followed behind the king to his library, the palace was grand and lavishly decorated. However Marc failed to notice everything around him as he had his mind set on one thing. After they went through a series of hallways and rooms the finally came upon a massive set of solid gold double doors. Two men stand on either side on guard, the king waved his hand and the guards immediately sprung forward to open the doors.

Marc and the king stepped into a brightly lit room. The ceiling was made of glass allowing a maximum amount of light to stream through, however the glass had a kind of film on it preventing heat from coming through. Marc looked at the rows upon rows of shelves with books uninterestedly. The king led Marc to a room towards the back of the library. The duo entered the room and Marc could hardly believe his eyes. 

The room was filled with newspaper clippings, pictures, items and bounty posters. Marc could see both his fathers information as well as his crews mixed with Marc's information and Marc's crew. The king truly adored and followed every adventure of The Black Sword Pirates both old and new. The King looked at Marc's face and smiled, "take your time and enjoy it" he said leaving Marc alone in the room.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

"Gwan buil fi likkle while" Ginkai said through mouthfuls of food and drink. "Mi a forward jus a dun nyam some food, yuh zimmie" Ginkai finished. Renseui followed his arms and snarled in annoyance as Ginkai wolfed down the rest of his chicken and rum. "Aight, roll" Ginkai said wiping his mouth with the back of his hand. Renseui muttered something that sounded like finally before the trio dove over the side of the boat.

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

"There is an island in the distance" Kaito said simply before turning back to practicing with his staff. "We should make port and restock our goods for the trip to reverse mountain" Hinara said cheerfully. "We could also buy foods and drinks that Hotaru would like" Hinara continued. "That is not necessary" Hotaru replied, "what we have onboard so far has been suitable." "Prepare to make port" Hinara called out as the boat approached the island.

The trio quickly set about preparing the ship for port securing the necessary items, raising the sails dropping the anchor etc. "You might want to lower that if you don't want any trouble" Hotaru said indicating to The Jolly Roger. The Avatar Priates' Jolly roger was normal with only a few modifications. The skull was earthen and the cross bones were on fire. Around the skull and crossbones there was a ring of water. "That is Taichou-sama's pride, it will never be lowered" Hinara said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2009)

Commander Clemens nods at Tsubaki, "I am sure you will do your best. I graduated at the top of my class and I expect no less of you as well," she replies, leaving out the fact that she also slept with two of her instructors and the then head of the academy, a sixty year old Rear Admiral.

"Dismissed," she adds, picking up her report to deliver to Garrick. 

Meanwhile up top, Garrick glares at Reynolds, "I was always in the big leagues, now everyone else knows it," he remarks, blowing a smoke ring into the air, "I'm sure you remember what it was like to be on the rise and actually have a future eh Reynolds..." he adds, enjoying getting that last dig in.

Garrick looks at Reynolds alleged protege and regards him with a mixture of apathy and disgust, almost the way one looks at a Roach, "What's your name boy and where have you served?" 

"Lt. Eric Jager. I served aboard Marine Group Lazy Hunter," Eric replies. 

Garrick blows smoke into Eric's face, "BAH! A bunch of useless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Those aren't real Marines!" he walks towards Eric and takes stock of him, "Are you devoted to the righteous and holy cause of Absolute Justice boy? And are you willing to do whatever is necessary to combat criminality, even laying down your life and the lives of those around you?"

Before Eric can answer Garrick, raises his right hand, "No don't answer that. Talk is cheap, action is what I want to see. We'll see what you're made of soon enough!" 

Clemens walks onto the top deck and notices the newcomers, she salutes towards Commodore Reynolds with a smile, "Sir it is a pleasure to meet you..." she says and then regards Eric, "And who is this?" she asks, still smiling.

"He's either our newest officer or a dead man walking," Garrick says with a scowl, "Are we done here Reynolds?! I have a new ship to collect!" 

"AND CHANGE YOUR COLOR DIALOGUE JAGER IT'S TOO SIMILAR TO MINE!!!" Garrick bellows.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 28, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates
*
Kilik and Ginkai hopped off the boat, Rensuei looked at Nila and shook his head

"If she wants to remain weak and naive there is nothing i can do to force her"

He dove off the boat and looked at Rensuei and Kilik

"Since it's just the three of us" Rensuei said
"You guys take the boats"
"I'll take the sea with Kang"
"If you get in trouble just shot his name he's trained to respond to it"

They swam off toward the human boats as Rensuei made a strange noise and Kang appeared after a short while.

"Lets show those weakling they don't belong on the sea" Rensuei said with a snarl
"Oye" Rensuei called to them
"Leave a few messengers" he said with a grim smile

They nodded

*Klantu Island, The King's Palace, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Smirnov walked though the crowd smoking a cigar. He was approached by a man, he took stock of the man

"*Can I help you with something?*" Smirnov asked
"The king has requested a sort of demonstration of your fighting prowess"
"*What do I look like?*" Smirnov asked with a cocked eyebrow
"*An animal in a zoo?*"
"The King would just like to see a few of your fight" he said
"*Who will we fight?*" Smirnov asked
"Some of our best fighters" the man replied
"*Your best fighters wouldn't last a minute with any of us*"
"*You wouldn't get to see much of anything*"
"You are mighty cocky Mr. Smirnov"
"*I may be many things, cocky isn't one of them*"
"*If you want cocky talk to him*" Smirnov said pointing at Dreyri
"*In any case you'll have to talk to the captain he's in charge*"
"*He can decide if we fight any of your top fighters*" Smirnov saying top fighters in a mocking tone

Smirnov turned and walked away, something about this whole thing was gnawing at him. Dreyri sat sulking, he'd had his food mushed so he coudl suck it through a straw. Fire was constantly messing with him and Marc was suddenly treating him like a little boy. He was in a foul mood, Fire suddenly appeared next to him and said in a low voice

"Smirnov said to be careful, something is strange here"

Dreyri nodded

"_The ole man is pretty smart_" he thought to himself
"_If something was up he'd know_" Dreyri thought


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2009)

Garrick glares at Reynolds, "I was always in the big leagues, now everyone else knows it," he remarks, blowing a smoke ring into the air, "I'm sure you remember what it was like to be on the rise and actually have a future eh Reynolds..." he adds, enjoying getting that last dig in.

"Yes, the view was quite nice, I'm sure you'll get up there one day, maybe when your an old man like me," he says with a grin, "In my eyes we may be of the same rank now, but of the same stature I think not," he says, preparing to activate his Tekkai incase Garrick had one of his famous tempertantrums.

Garrick looks at Reynolds alleged protege and regards him with a mixture of apathy and disgust, almost the way one looks at a Roach, "What's your name boy and where have you served?" 

"Lt. Eric Jager. I served aboard Marine Group Lazy Hunter," Eric replies. 

Garrick blows smoke into Eric's face, "BAH! A bunch of useless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Those aren't real Marines!" 

Eric clenches his fist at this comment but bites his tounge. Before he could even get the oppertunity to defend his crew Garrick continued on.

He walks towards Eric and takes stock of him, "Are you devoted to the righteous and holy cause of Absolute Justice boy? And are you willing to do whatever is necessary to combat criminality, even laying down your life and the lives of those around you?"

Before Eric can answer Garrick, raises his right hand, "No don't answer that. Talk is cheap, action is what I want to see. We'll see what you're made of soon enough!" 

Eric nods, "I actually agree with that sir, Soru!" in a flash he appears in front of Garrick with papers outstretched, "I'm sure you'd like my papers of transfer, sir,"  he says, sounding respectful but it could be noticed that there was a hint of smugness in his words.

Clemens walks onto the top deck and notices the newcomers, she salutes towards Commodore Reynolds with a smile, "Sir it is a pleasure to meet you..." she says and then regards Eric, "And who is this?" she asks, still smiling.

"Ah, hello pretty lady, suprised Garrick would keep such a flower along with him on his rampage of _justice_," he comments and shoots Clemens a smile.

"He's either our newest officer or a dead man walking," Garrick says with a scowl, "Are we done here Reynolds?! I have a new ship to collect!" 

"Quite done Commodore, I've had enough Absolute Justice on this place to last me a life time," he slowly steps forward and gets into whispering distance with Garrick, "But watchout Garrick, I wouldn't underestimate my student now. Though I was against it, maybe a lil' time aboard your ship could do em' some good, we'll see if I'm right. However if I find out that he's been tossed off into the ocean like you've been so known for I'll be returning with the force of a one man Buster Call," he returns to a normal tone, "Understood, Commodore?" he says in a friendly voice.

"AND CHANGE YOUR COLOR DIALOGUE JAGER IT'S TOO SIMILAR TO MINE!!!" Garrick bellows.

"Dim Gray and DarkSlate are quite different in my books sir," he says with a smug and then turns to Clemens, "So I assume this isn't the big bad ship that this crew is known for?" he says looking around at the XMS's ship.

With Ray-

He continues to cut through guards, using the smoke screen he created to it's maximum potential. However the smoke is beginning to thin, and before he can activate another pad a large scythe wielding man swings down at him. He closes his drum stick blades to defend the attack but is slowly being forced back.

He lowers his sticks and spins to the right to avoid the crash of the scythe. He spins the stick around in his hands several times, picking up more and more speed each spin. The guard watches it very carefully.

He soon tosses the stick into the air, the man's eyes follow it giving Ray the chance to dive forward, stabbing his weapon into the large man's chest. His eyes shoot open, and before he can step back the second drum stick falls from the sky and stabs into his shoulder. 

He kicks the drummer off and pulls the blade out of his body. Ray wastes no time however and dives forward, his buzz saw symbols strapped to his forearms. He swings one in an upward diagnol pattern and cuts him across the chest. 

He continues to back the man down, he holds up his weapon to block but he easily cuts through the staff section of the scythe. The man is cornered, pinned against the wall. Ray prepares to finish the man off but a shuriken comes out of seemingly no where, forcing him to switch to a defensive use for one of his weapons to defend against the attack.

The guard saw this as an oppertunity and dove forward, Ray extends his arm forward, forcing the unsuspecting man to run straight into the spinning blade. He falls to the ground, gushing blood, "Interesting, keeping to the darkness are we?" Ray asks the attacker, "Fine by me," he tosses a smoke pad in the air and activates it, filling the room with smoke, "We'll do it your way for now."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2009)

Garrick puts out his cigar by grinding it into the palm of his left hand, not even flinching, all the while staring at Reynolds, "As long as your boy doesn't fuck up he'll be just fine, and the next time you see me I'll be much more then a Commodore, you can bet your ass on that!" 

Meanwhile Rago orders his ship to dock into the harbor of Water 7. The Marine ship slowly makes her way into one of the famous docks of the great shipwright city.  

Garrick turns towards Clemens, "Give Lt. Jager here the orientation!" he commands and then heads below deck. 

Clemens nods and her smile turns to a serious, tempered gaze, directed at Eric. "I'll let that rude flower comment slide Lt. but make no mistake if you ever call me anything other then Commander, or Maam, or..." she shakes her head suddenly, "No scratch that I hate Maam," it makes her feel like an old woman even though she turns 24 in a couple of weeks. "Commander or Miss will suffice." 

"Anyhow there will be severe consequences," then she speaks in a low tone, "And whatever you may hear about my reputation. Do not believe all the jealousy and rumor mongering. I am a Marine who holds herself to the highest standards!" 

She shakes her head and continues, "And as for our ship well _The Dark Justice_ received heavy damage after an attempted mutiny and then to top it all off we were raided by Pirates," As the Marine vessel docks next to shipyard 6 a huge floating fortress like vessel comes into view, towering over every other ship. 

Garrick reappears on deck in his full uniform and points at it, "It doesn't matter now because that's out new ship!" he says with a maniacal grin as he thinks about all the Pirates he will crush with his new weapon.

"ODA HELP THEM ALL GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 29, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron and Task Force Absolute Justice*
Commander Rago can't help but laugh at Clemens mention of mutiny. The most rebellious marine aboard his ship is Yingoru and even he isn't foolish enough to committe mutiny while under Rago's command. Rago then turned his sight on the *Dark Justice II.* He admired the huge warship.

"Aye! That's a mighty nice ship you'll have under your command Commodore Garrick. I suppose I'll upgrade mines when I reach the rank of captain." Rago said as he observed the ship with envy. Since all of their recent guest was descending from the ship, Boyang released Yingoru from the invisible box. Yingoru started to strangle Boyang almost immediately after being released. 

"GOD DAMN MIME! WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?! PUTTING ME IN A DAMN BOX LIKE I'M A DAMN DOG!" Yingoru bellowed with rage. Yingoru's tongue hung out of his mouth as he was being ruthlessly stranggled by Yingoru. Boyang then cleverely kicked Yingoru in the place where the sun doesn't shine. Yingoru stopped and fell to the ground. Boyang started laughing (silently of course).

Rago observed all of this and face-palmed. "Aye! I suppose wecan spend a bit of time in Water 7 as well." Rago said as he began to leave the ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2009)

Garrick looks at Rago and smirks, "Listen Rago when you're really ready to fight for true justice and decide to stop hanging around with circus freaks...." he clearly means Yingoru and Boyang, "Then you give me a call and maybe I'll consider letting you serve under my command. Then you'll really go places!" 

Garrick turns towards Clemens, "I'm going to meet the designer of this badass war machine. In an hour we'll be touring the ship so I want you and the other officers ready. Until then the crew is free to roam the city!" he tells her. Garrick lights another cigar and quickly stomps away towards the dry dock where _*The Dark Justice II*_ is held. 

Clemens salutes "Aye sir!" 

After Garrick is out of earshot she looks at Commander Rago, "He can be difficult as you can clearly see but I must convey our thanks for assisting us in our time of need," she tells him. 

Then she leans in close towards him, locking her bright emerald like green eyes with his, "Also I may one day be looking for a group of mine own to lead. Perhaps a joint command might work out between us,"  she says in a low almost conspiratorial voice.


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 29, 2009)

*Water 7, Shipyard 6*

As Stray Cat was marveling at Dark Justice II, he spied a marine vessel approaching Water 7.

"Aww, that must be the Xtreme Marine Squadron, Task Force Absolute Justice must be with them.  I guess that means it's almost time to meet my new crew."  Stray Cat wracked his brain for a moment and then pulled out his assignment orders, reviewing the members of the crew. "Hmm, well guess I better get ready to meet Commodore Garrick." Stray Cat quickly reviewed through his bag to make sure he had all cards he'd need to communicate (taking care to insure that the "Yes, Sir", "No, Sir", and "I follow the code of Absolute Justice" cards were present and accounted for.)

"Well seems like I have everything here, I guess I might as well go find the designer of this beast; maybe he'll give me more details on the ship while I wait for the others to come ashore."  So Stray Cat walked under the ropes meant to keep civilians away from the Dark Justice II (occasionally having to stop to show his collar to a questioning  dock worker) and made his way toward the enormous ship that would soon be his new home.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 29, 2009)

*Water 7 with TFAJ
*
Tsubaki marveled at the size of the new ship, her eyes ran over its angles and the large number of cannons. She thought it was both beautiful and scary at the same time. Without a doubt no one deserved to be in charge of such a ship other than Garrick. He would use the ship to it's fullest.

"Seeing this kinda makes me want to stay" she said to Karl
"It will be the same when you get back" he answered her without looking down
"Commodore Garrick just dismissed us for an hour" he said
"You should use the time to get the supplies you need for your journey to Santa Cruz" Karl said
"Can I leave after the tour?" she asked 
"Yes I'd imagine you can"
"Transportation has been arranged for you and they will leave when you are there" he said
"OK good, i'm going to get some things in town and i'll be back for the tour" she said
"Oh can I have some money?"
"Please" she said with a sweet smile
"What do you do with your pay?" he asked
"I hardly get paid" she said beginning to sulk
"I'm going to come with you I need to find a weapon smith to make me a few custom items" Karl said

Tsubaki frowned, she just wanted him to give her some cash not come with her.

"Well I guess he would know what I need to carry" Tsubaki thought
"Lets go Lt Smirnov" she said
"I just want to have a word with Commander Clemens before we leave"

He walked over toward Clemens and heard the tail end of her conversation with Rago. He pretended he didn't hear and cleared his throat and saluted.

"Commander Clemens I am going into town for the alloted leave time with Seaman Recruit Tsubaki"
"I know how excited the Commodore is"
"If he is about the begin to tour without us please contact me one my baby den den mushi"

He saluted and spun on the ball of his left foot and walked off


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 29, 2009)

*Klantu Island, The King's Palace, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc poured over all the documents and newspaper clippings. *"Black Sword Pirates assault Marineford and burn countless ships and buildings!"* one heading captioned with a photo of Marc's father fighting a Vice admiral. *"The Holy Land of Mariejois nigh complete destruction as The Black Sword Pirates invade the city! The worst attack since Fishman Tiger!"* another caught Marc's eye as the picture captured numerous buildings in flames and Marc's father fighting Kizaru. Marc could not help but smile as he felt like he was truly getting to know his father.

Marc poured through page after page, incident after incident. Every major triumph of Kyle Gomes' life was captured in this decadent room. "He only attacked marines" Marc said to himself as he looked at another newspaper that hinted at a few shichibukai falling at the hands of The Black Swords only to be covered up by the world government. "And he didn't waste his time on the weak" Marc said as he noticed that Kyle had clashed with Kizaru a few times, Ao kiji twice and Akainu once. Each time retreating only when their job had been accomplished or a crew member had been threatened. 

Marc finally approached the end of Kyle's career. His bounty had been frozen according to one newspaper to prevent the spread of panic due to one man amassing such threat to the world government. Marc finally reached the article that spoke of Kyle's defeat, *"Kizaru corners The Black Sword at last!"* "After numerous years of vicious and unfathomable destructions the marines have suffered at the hands of The Black Sword Pirates, the leader has finally been captured by none other than Admira Kizaru. It was reported that Kyle D. "Black Sword" Gomes disbanded his crew for their safety and attempted to return to his home in the blue seas. It was here a few miles from his island on a personal craft he was obliterated at the hands of a buster call led by none other than Admiral Kizaru."

Marc tossed the paper aside angrily, it had covered up the fact Kyle had survived and almost single handedly taken apart an entire buster call fleet. Stopped only by one, now dead, sniveling little coward of a marine. As Marc continued to look around at the rest of his fathers crew he saw a few pictures of Smirnov. His massive form doubled over in laughter with Kyle as he and Kyle supported each other. Marc let out a faint smile, while it had been nice to wander among his father's past it hurt in a strange way he couldn't explain. Marc's attention was diverted when the door swung open and the King reappeared.

"Have you had fun my boy?" the king asked anxiously. "I enjoyed my time here" Marc said flatly, "Thank you." "Excellent," the king said clapping his hands together. "Now I hope you can help me with something" he said wringing his hands together in excitement. "What is that?" Marc asked, "follow me" the king said quickly. The duo made their way back to the banquet hall where everyone had been mulling around. "And now The Black Sword Pirates will fight our warriors to entertain us!" the king announced to thunderous roars of approval. "No we won't" Marc said bringing the hall into silence. "We have no reason to do such a thing, and we do not fight for sport, we fight to kill."

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

Ginkai and Kilik barreled into the hull of one of the ships piercing through and entering its innards. As water began to rush into the ship through the hole engineers rushed forward looking to patch it while deck hands rushed forward to fight the intruders. Ginkai and Kilik began to incapacitate the people rushing at them with various weapons of death and destruction. *"Tell the captain the ship isn't going to make it"* one of the shipwrights said struggling against the flow of water as he tried to patch the ship up.

As the men began to retreat Ginkai and Kilik followed them up top which was now about sea level and sinking fast. *"LOWER THE LIFE RAFTS!"* a man screamed in panic before he was silenced by a heavy blow to the head from Ginkai. "I suppose we should say something to them make Renseui happy, shouldn't we?" Kilik asked looking at Ginkai. "Do wah yuh feel like doing" Ginkai retorted, "nobody nah stop yuh." "The sea is ours you vile scum" Kilik said doing a poor rendition of Renseui. "Aight maybe yuh should low di speech ting still" Ginkai said shaking his head.

*Azure Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Why don't you wear shoes?" Hotaru asked Kaito as he walked through the soft earth. "I feel more in tune with my power the more contact I have with it" he responded simply. Hotaru could understand the idea of what he was saying. Her clothing were all tight to trap and generate as much heat as possible form the suns rays. Hotaru sighed, this stop over was pretty uneventful. Basically all she did was follow Kaito and Hinara around as Hinara shopped. "Don't you want to buy anything?" Hinara asked Hotaru politely.

"I have no money" Hotaru said embarrassed and somewhat annoyed at the question. "Why didn't you take from your room before coming?" Hinara asked pleasantly. "Wait what?" Hotaru asked confused. "There is a set amount of money we get amount that Taichou mails to us when he isn't with us" Hinara explained. "Your share was placed in your dresser draw for you" Hinara finished. "I didn't know" Hotaru said simply. "Well here take some of my money and you can return it when we get back aboard the ship" Hinara said handing Hotaru a sack of Beli.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 29, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
Commander Rago eyed Commander Clemens suspiciously as she spoke of having interest in joining and leading the Xtreme Marine Squadron in the near future. Rago searched for reasons as to why Clemens would want to do such a thing, but the answer was quite clear- Garrick. Rago smirked at Clemens. "Aye! A human can only endure so much until their breaking point is reached. I believe you'll be reaching your breaking point quite soon Commander." Rago said as he held Yingoru's blade behind his back as he spoke to Clemens. "You are welcome to come aboard anytime you wish. I think Commodore Garrick should rename his belief from Absolute Justice to Absolute Destruction." Rago said as Garrick walked off.

"WHO THE HELL IS THAT GUY CALLING A CIRCUS FREAK?! I'LL SHOW HIM A FUCKIN CIRCUS FREAK WHEN I CHOP OFF ALL OF HIS LIMBS AND RE-ARRANGE THEM!!!" Yingoru raged. "COMMANDER RAGO GIVE ME MY SWORD!!!!!!" Yingoru bellowed.

Rago turned towards Yingoru and nodded his head in rejection. "Aye! You'll have to excuse Yingoru Commander Clemens. He's an......eccentric one." He said with a sweat drop coming down his head. "Aye! You can forget about Yingoru. You'll go and get yourself killed by standing up to Garrick. Just relax." Rago said in an authorative manner. He then extended his arm towards Clemens. "Besides, I want you to meet Commander Clemens."

Yingoru walked up towards Clemens and Rago. The sight of a pretty face actually lightned the mood. "It's been awhile since a woman has been on this ship. This place was turning into a sausage-fest." Yingoru said.

Boyang walked up to Clemens and saluted. "Aye! Meet my two subordinates Commander Clemens: Yingoru, an expert swordsman and Boyang, a humble mime and eater of the maimu maimu no mi."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 29, 2009)

_The Black Sword Pirates_

Nila stayed behind the ship, refusing to fight. She didn't want to hurt anyone, be they good people or not. 

"I don't get it! Why can't we all just get along?" She thought.

_ At a ship that had just docked at Water 7_

Despite the war against Whitebeard, the marines had still managed to send reinforcements to Task Force Absolute Justice. However they only sent a handful of reinforcements, most of them fresh out of the academy. 

The new recruits prepared themselves for the worse. Garrick's reputation was mixed in the marines, with some considering him to be one of the best, and many others thinking that he's no better than the pirates and criminals they hunt down. Except for one eager young recruit.

"I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M REALLY SEEING HIM!!!!!" A tan marine recruit with a mining hat yelled to his superior, an old captain who's served in the marines for most of his life. 

"Just don't we yourself when you meet him, it's embarassing." The old captain said with disinterest. Let the new batch fix the world, he thinks.

"I'M GOING TO GO SEE THE AWESOMENESS THAT IS *ZANE GARRICK, HERO OF JUSTICE!!!*" The recruit picked up his belongings and a large shovel, then ran off to see his hero, *ZANE GARRICK, HERO OF JUSTICE!!!*.


_The Windy Dirge_

Rek was inside the training hall, practicing his sword skills. While swordsmanship was never his forte, he knew enough of the skill to be able to stand against most enemies. 

"Thrust, thrust, parry. Thrust, parry, parry." He utters again and again, thrusting his blade and parrying blows from his sparing partner.

Elza tried very hard not to stifle a yawn. Sure, this was the first time she had spent time with Rek in a long while, but fighting against him was rather...uninteresting. 

"Lunge!" Rek steps forward rather quickly, getting by Elza's claws and almost landing a hit on her, if she did not dodge the attack fast enough.

"Rekkie-poo, can we stop now? I feel a little sleepy." She asked him as sweetly as possible. 

Rek sighed. "All right, let's have some lunch then."

The two headed out of the training arena and towards the dining room.

Back at town, Greize was cleaning house, beating everyone in the bar he and Wilder went to in a game of cards.

"Guess like I win again." Greize says, grinning. The opponent he was up against was in his underpants, having bet everything he had. 

"Damn it, you're cheating, ain't ya!?" The pirate threatened. "I should shoot you right now!"

"If you hadn't bet your gun in the game of course." Greize said, smirking. 

"RGGGH, One more game!" The pirate yelled. "Loser has to work for the winner as captain!"

"Throw in your entire crew and we have a deal." Greize said confidently.

The half-naked pirate's crewmates were skeptical. They didn't think their boss can win, but they were all too afraid to say so. 

"Fine by me!" The pirate captain said. Greize's grin widened even more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2009)

*With Kaya and Prince......*

The two's raft eventually wound up on a small island. "Now." Prince said calmly, looking Kaya over. "We need to make you look presentable."

"Presentable?" Kaya asked, arching her eyebrows. Once upon a time, Prince would've recognized the warning tones in Kaya's voice, but he hadn't seen her for a decade.

"Yeah. I mean, no offence, but you look kinda ratty and we just-"

*Smack!*

"Ok....I deserved that." Prince said, rubbing his cheek. "What I mean is I can't be seen running around with a pirate, so you'll have to look more marine." He walked up to the islands' marine base and opened the door, marching in smartly. "I need one uniform for the litttle lady, Seaman recruit Lilly." Prince said, leaning over the counter. The man behind the counter glanced at Kaya once and picked out a uniform, tossing it to Prince, who tossed it back to Kaya. Kaya sighed, but went into the changing room and pulled on the uniform.

"I feel like an idiot." She whispered to Prince as they exited the building. "I don't look like a mrine at all."

"You're fine." Prince said, rolling his eyes. He walked up to small sloop and began untying it. 

"You're stealing it?" Kaya asked incredously.

"What, have you finally grown a sense of rightesnous? This stuff never bothered you when we were kids."

"It just seems that a marine would be a bit more law abiding."

Prince grinned lopsidedly. "Well then, we're confiscating it for an important marine mission." Kaya laughed, jumping into the boat.

After a bit of sailing, Prince turned to Kaya. His voice was serious, and he was holding a small knapsack. "Kaya. Listen."

"Yeah? What's up?"

"Well....I'm not going to lie to you, Redstache is tough. Stronger than you. Stronger than me. Probably even stronger than both of us combined." Kaya waved her hand dismisively.

"I'll train. It's no big deal." Prince shook his head.

"It is a big deal Kaya." He reached into the knapsack and pulled out a large fruit, with spindly designs all over it. "I knicked this on Bluebell island, when we fought the Salvation Pirates. I don't know what it does, but they treated it like it was Oda himself. I'm just offering this up as an option," He added hastily, seeing Kaya's look of revulsion. "It might be needed."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2009)

With Jason-

While he and his group rushed forward there was another group of men dressed in black robes with demons masks staring down at them. They all slowly drew a scythe from their backs and rushed forward. Jason jumps over the first two, placing his hands on their shoulders to help him flip over them and landing behind them, slashing their backs with his sword. "Guh.." The two turn around as the others begin to easily take down all of the pirates following Jason.

"RUN SAVIOR OF THIS ISLAND!" the scream as blood gushes over the men dressed as demons. "Never." Jason places a speed mask on and cuts the two men ten times each and then makes his way towards the others, he blitzes through the group. Multiple streams of blood jetting from their bodies and they fall to the ground groaning in pain. A large number of the group of pirates was saved, but still a large number lost. 

With Rex/Nolan/Anax-

"This don't be lookin too good." Rex comments as the group of black demon soldiers circles them. "We'll need to be careful, these guys seem different from the marines.. It's like they don't have any emotions.. and definitely no regret for killing. Behind the demons is a large pile of pirates and ex-marines headless bodies. "Their executions were soon." One of the soldiers speaks out. "And yours shall be set soon to!" They rush forward. "Ready mates?" Rex asked. "HELL YEAH!!!" Anax and Nolan jump into the air as Rex releases a large amount of string.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 29, 2009)

_With Gilmont, several days earlier..._ 

Gilmont finally finished digging his father's grave and sat down with a huff.  He still had to dump the dirt over the body.  Gilmont got to his feet and lifted up the shovel, slowly dumping dirt back into the hole as sweat poured down his face.  Once done, Gilmont wiped his sweaty face in his shirt and sat down to rest.  He reached into the boat for a bottle of beer only to find it was empty.  "Oh crap, no more beer," Gilmont muttered.  

Gilmont heard a noise behind him. He turned around and found himself facing a massive bald man with a gold ring in his nose.  "Who the hell are you?" the bald man said.  Gilmont was in no condition to fight, but he was still wearing a tattered marine uniform, so he decided to bluff his way out.  "Commodore Zane Garrick, hero of the marines and protege of Admiral Akainu!" Gilmont said, straightening his back.    

"Ahahahahaha!" the bald man began to laugh.  "You?! Zane Garrick?! Ahahahahaha! But... Oh, I recognize you.  You're one of the officers that Garrick brought aboard his ship after he captured me," the bald man muttered in disgust.  "W-who are you?" Gilmont asked.  "I'm Tauros Verant, captain of the Redrum pirates and I'm going to get my revenge," Tauros stated.  Suddenly, Gilmont felt a sharp pain at the back of his head, and everything went black as one of Tauros' men slammed him on the back of his head with a shovel.   

When Gilmont awoke, he was in chains.  It was very dark and damp in the area surrounding him.  It was also shaking back and forth.  Gilmont realized that he was in a ship.  Gilmont heard a creaking noise a trap door opened in the ceiling.  Tauros came down on a ladder, holding a piece of paper in his hand.  

He handed it to Gilmont along with a newspaper that showed pictures of Taskforce Absolute Justice killing traitor marines on a resort island.  "I want a detailed report on every single new officer in that paper," Tauros said.  "If not," Tauros lifted a red hot poker.  "Alright, alright!" Gilmont said hastily.  "But do you have any beer?" 

_Now, Water 7..._ 

Tauros and his strongest men stood on the roof of a hotel, overlooking the construction of *The Dark Justice II*.  Taskforce Absolute Justice had just arrived.  "The fools don't know about the bombs all over that ship," Tauros smirked.  "Not that they will really matter.  We will defeat Taskforce Absolute Justice, and then take that boat and journey to the New World!" Tauros shouted.  *"YEAH!"* Tauros' men shouted.  "Deal with him," Tauros signaled to Gilmont.  Two pirates dragged Gilmont away.   

Tauros put down his beer and nodded to his men before turning around preparing to jump.  Taking a deep breath, Tauros leaped forward, sailing through the air before smashing down in front of Garrick.  "Remember me you son of a bitch?!" Tauros shouted.  "I've waited for this day for months after you fuckers locked me up.  But thanks to those Angel Pirates, I managed to get out of that Blizzard Gaol, and I've come to kill you!" he bellowed as his men landed behind him, turning to face the rest of the members of Taskforce Absolute Justice.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 29, 2009)

*With Rensuei and Kang*

The approached the mining crew and Rensuei folded his arms and floated in the water 

"OYE" he shouted
"What are you doing here?"
"_Another fishman?_" he heard one of the men say through their suit
"What do you mean another fishman" Rensuei asked

A man aimed a spear gun at him and shot a spear. He grabbed it and broke it with his hand

"I'm talking to you"

He was holding the man's neck in a blur

"When did you see a fishman?" he asked 
"_A few days ago_" he said frighteningly

He felt another man getting a spear ready

"If anything happens to me"
"That sea king will eat all of you"
"My presence is the only thing that is stopping him from doing so"
"What happened with the other fish man?"
"_Well we found he sleeping and we carried him away to a marine lockup_"
"He looked very dangerous with that long spike on his face"
"So you found a sleeping fish man and locked up up because he looked dangerous?" Rensuei asked now shaking with rage
"You look very dangerous to me" Rensuei said
"Kill them all" Rensuei said to Kang
"_Noo please no_" the man in Rensuei's hand begged

Rensuei slashed the hoses and watched the water rush in, the man struggled but Rensuei swam around him creating a current that prevented him from getting to the surface. After the man stopped moving, he looked up and saw a multitude of life boats and the ships sinking slowly. 

"Kilik and Ginkai must be done" 

He looked around and realized Kang had made quick work of the men. He frowned he wanted to play around with a few of them.

"I'm going to have some fun" he said
"You finish up here" he said 

He swam toward one of the boats at full speed and extended his spines he put the insides of his wrists together and spread his fingers and began to spin like a drill. He crashed into a life boat and mangled a pair of men as he spun past them with his back spines extended he was really like a drill. men screamed as the boat was shattered. He landed on another boat, he looked down at the frightened faces

"Stay off the ocean" 
"You never know what could happen when you come into our domain"

Just then Kang erupted out the water and ate a life boat

"Damm him" Renseui said
"*KANG!!!!!*" 
"Lets go, we have somewhere to be"

Rensuei dove off the boat leaving the men shaking in fright, he made haste back to *The Black Sun* he hopped up onto the deck

"GUYS and girl" he said looking at Nila
"I found out something interesting from those men"
"Wha dat?" Ginkai asked
"They said they locked up a sleeping swordfish fishman"
"Does that description remind you of anyone we know?"
"Yow dat soun like Sontei still"
"Exactly, we're going to find him" Rensuei said with a smile
"Nila you have maps right?"
"Find the closest marine lock up to our location"
"Kai get us moving"
"Ginkai sit here and don't do anything" Rensuei said with a smile

The crew got moving and Rensuei sat next to Ginkai

"You think he'll join the crew?"

*Water 7 with TFAJ*

Karl heard some commotion as he and Tsubaki were walking out of the dock and turned to see a lorge group of men stand9ing in front of Garrick

"I can't believe we are under attack again" 
"We haven't even gotten on the new boat yet" Tsubaki said
"I have no weapons" Karl thought to himself
"Looks like i'll have to do this with just what I have" Karl thought as he cracked his knuckles

Tsubaki walked forward but Karl put a hand in front of her

"I don't know who these guys are but if they want to fight with Commodore Garrick they must be very brave or very stupid"
"Lets wait and see what happens" he said removing his hand

*Klantu Island, The King's Palace, With The Black Sword Pirates*

The king frowned

"Well if you say no there isn't much I can do is there" the king sad in a sad voice

He walked over the one of his aides and whispered 

"I will see them fight"
"Alert the marines to their presence on the island" he whispered
"*Well lets enjoy the rest of the banquet*" he shouted loudly

Meanwhile

"We have the Black Sword Pirates on the island int eh palace" the man said
"The King lured them into a sense of security"
"We just need a force to come and get them"
"_OK we will be there as soon as we can_" the man said
"_Calling Marines ships in the immediate area of Klantu Island_"
"_We have a report of the Black Sword Pirates on the Island_"
"Did you say the Black Sword Pirates?" a voice came back
"_Yes tho whom am I speaking?_"
"Commodore Jason Slate"
"I'll handle it"
"_Yes sir we'll send two battle ships as backup_" the dispatcher replied


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2009)

Clemens turns impatiently towards Lt. Karl Smirnov, annoyed that he has interrupted her conversation with Commander Rago. She just swears that Karl has a stick up his ass half the time. 

"Commander Clemens I am going into town for the allotted leave time with Seaman Recruit Tsubaki. I know how excited the Commodore is. If he is about the begin to tour without us please contact me one my baby den den mushi." He salutes and spins on the ball of his left foot, walking off.

Clemens just stares at him with a look of exasperation as he walks away, "Duly noted!" she replies brusquely. 

The nerve of him she thinks, as if she doesn't know how to perform her duties properly. He's a good Marine but he takes himself far too seriously as far as she's concerned. Clemens shakes her head and quickly returns her attention to Commander Rago as he introduces his two subordinates to her. 

"It's a pleasure to meet you er....Boyang and Yingoru," she finds their names amusing, "Perhaps one day you will have the pleasure to serve under me." 

Yingoru smirks at her comment. Being under her doesn't sound like a bad place to be at all. In fact he's about to make a comment about it but a loud commotion up ahead interrupts their conversation. Which is fortunate for Yingoru indeed. 

Clemens sighs inwardly at the commotion, "I will certainly keep in touch Commander Rago," she tells him with a smile and runs off. 

Meanwhile at the source of said commotion, Garrick glares at Tauros Versant, the first Pirate that he captured as the leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Before Tauros and his men popped up out of nowhere Garrick was about to ask why a fucking Cat was wandering around his prized vessel, and furthermore why it was wearing a Marine uniform. 

With his cigar clenched firmly between his teeth Garrick sneers at Tauros, "So you escaped the Blizzard Gaol huh you filthy cow vermin. Pathetic that you needed the intervention of a rookie crew to save your ass!"  

Tauros suddenly morphs into a Bull hybrid creature, his skin turning into a thick brown hide and growing giant horns out of the sides of his head, measuring over a foot long each. "Wipe them all out!" he orders his men. His me roar in a savage fury and charge the crew of Taskforce Absolute Justice. The crowd of eager tourists quickly scatter and run off in all directions at Marines and Pirates clash. Garrick and Tauros clash in the center of the violence.


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 29, 2009)

*Water 7*

Stray Cat was enjoying the very start his tour of the *Dark Justice II* that the ship's designer had been kind enough to take him on.

"Wow, this ship really is enormous; I'm going to need a map to find my way around this place..."  Stray Cat thought to himself. Then suddenly, right in the middle of the designer's remarks about how strong the hull was, there came a loud ruckus from out in the shipyard.

"Good heavens, what's going on down there?" Asked the now concerned lead designer.

"Looks like Task Force Absolute Justice must have finally arrived." Stray Cat thought to himself as he looked down at the violence building below, "That must be Commodore Garrick fighting that large cow-beast-man.  I guess I better get down there quickly, I don't want them to steal all the fun of destroying those pirates, and at the very least, I'd like to get a good look at the Commodore himself in action."

With that, Stray Cat cut his tour short (he'd have time to see the ship later he realized.) He raced down from the ship and jumped onto the roof of one of the shipyard buildings near the fray.  "Looks like I made it just in time; this should be interesting."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 29, 2009)

*Klantu Island, The King's Palace, With The Black Sword Pirates*

The food was plenty and the drinks unending but all of The Black Swords could not help but feel like a huge cloud was hanging over their heads. They had enjoyed being celebrities and the royal treatment, and Marc had especially enjoyed pouring over his fathers old adventures. But there was still something so wrong about the situation, Marc glanced over at the king. Despite his disappointment at Marc's refusal he was taking this too well for some reason. 

Suddenly the king snapped his fingers after looking down at his watch. The servants in the hall began to clear out the tables and all the other furniture in the room leaving it devoid of hindrances. "What the fuck is going on?" Marc asked looking at the King. "I hope you will find it in yourself to forgive me Black Sword-san" the king said apologetically. "But this is a once in a life time opportunity for me, its the only thing I ever wanted."

"What the fuck do mean sorry?" Marc demanded quickly scanning the area for traps. The building began to rumble as the roof slid away revealing numerous stands so people could look down into the room. "Did you set us up?" Marc said looking at the room that had no become a stadium. "I have been following your path in the news, I knew it would lead you here" the king said wringing his hands apologetically. "I just want to see you fight once, thus I had this stadium built."

"We are leaving" Marc said to the crew and they nodded in agreement. Several of them were shaking their heads in disbelief at the King's behavior.  The crew turned towards the exit ignoring the king's please when suddenly the doors burst open from an explosion. The people in the doorway were obscured from the smoke from the blast. "Black Sword-kun, I came as fast as I could" a voice came from the doorway. "Aww fuck, not you again" Marc said face palming.

The smoke cleared revealing Jason and his crew. "Did yah miss me?" Jason said with a lazy smile. "Can't say I did" Marc said looking at the Commodore in annoyance. As the rest of the marines began to call out to their own opponents The Black Swords began to mentally prepare themselves for battle. These were opponents that knew as much about them as they knew about their enemy. It would be a tough battle. "Hawthorne, Simo, Wesley and Akawana" Marc said, "go up top."

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

"You think he'll join the crew?" "Jus drop two chat bout Zoro an yuh know im di deh" Ginkai said confidently. Renseui nodded his head and released a chuckle. It was true indeed, there was nothing Sontei hated more than the thought of someone thinking he had copied Zoro. It would be quite easy to manipulate Sontei to tag along if Zoro's name was used in the conversation. "A time fi hol a medi still" Ginkai said taking out his pipe.

*With The Avatar Pirates*

Hotaru accepted the sack of beli grudgingly and began to look around for things she needed now that she actually had money. She began to buy several maps as well as map drawing equipment. These store bought maps were usually poor and slightly inaccurate. The crew finished up their shopping, Hinara had gotten food and supplies, Hotaru had her navigation purchases and Kaito. Well Kaito had bought nothing, he had just followed the girls around silently twirling his staff every so often to keep himself entertained.

As the trio made their way back to the harbor they began to see strange signs that began to put their minds at unease. People were avoiding the area all together and in fact surges of crowds were moving away in the opposite direction. "Excuse me" Hinara called out politely to a woman that was running away. "Do you mind telling me what's going on? *"Marines have a pirate ship cornered in the harbor, a huge battle is about to take place"* the woman said scurrying off. "Any guesses on whose ship that might be?" Hotaru asked sarcastically.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2009)

Tauros charges Garrick head on and attempts to gore him but the Marine Commodore grabs him by the horns. Garrick's boots slide backwards as Tauros pushes forward. 

"Surprised by my improved strength!?" Tauros roars, "I've been training!" 

Garrick spits out his cigar and shrugs, "Really? I didn't notice!" Garrick digs his heels in and brakes Tauros forward momentum to a grinding halt. He lifts Tauros by the horns and tosses him towards the roof of a nearby Shipyard building. Tauros spins around in the air, roaring in anger, and he crashes onto the roof, rolling end over end, almost hitting a cat. 

Garrick speeds off towards the shipyard building and leaps upwards, climbing up the side of the building. As he jums to the roof, Tauros is already on his hind hooves, snorting with anger. 

Garrick looks down and sees mangy looking alleycat that some dumbass dressed in a small Marine outfit for some reason, probably some stupid girl, playing dress up with her pet he thinks. Garrick scowls at the cat and is about to kick away the little furball but Tauros transforms into his full Bull form, going on all fours and ramming Garrick off the roof.


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 29, 2009)

Tauros charges Garrick head on and attempts to gore him but the Marine Commodore grabs him by the horns. Garrick's boots slide backwards as Tauros pushes forward. 

"Surprised by my improved strength!?" Tauros roars, "I've been training!" 

Garrick spits out his cigar and shrugs, "Really? I didn't notice!" Garrick digs his heels in and brakes Tauros forward momentum to a grinding halt. He lifts Tauros by the horns and tosses him towards the roof of a nearby Shipyard building. 

"Now that's what I call taking the bull by the horns .... Holy shit!"

Tauros spins around in the air, roaring in anger, and he crashes onto the roof, rolling end over end, almost hitting Stray Cat. Stray Cat dives to the side at the last moment, activating Neko Barrier just to be safe.  As he recovers himself, he sees Commodore Garrick looking down at him scornfully.  Stray Cat realizes that this probably wasn't the best time for introductions, but before he can communicate with Garrick at all,  Tauros transforms into his full Bull form, going on all fours and ramming Garrick off the roof.

"I'm really getting sick of this cow bastard... I hate using this, but it's time to get serious," Stray Cat raises his right front paw at the hulking bull standing near him, "Neko Pad Cannon!"  A compressed bubble of air in the shape of a cat's paw forms in front of Stray Cat's paw and is launched at the hindquarters of the bull.  The attack hits him, forming a paw-shaped impact mark on the bull's ass and knocking him off the roof and down next to Garrick below.

"That attack still takes a lot out of me but it hardly even hurt that cow bastard," Stray Cat thinks to himself, panting from the use of Neko Pad Cannon, "I'll have to leave it up to Garrick to finish this, but I guess I can lend him at least a little more help. Neko Shackles!" bubbles of air are shot at Tauros, but rather than exploding when they hit, they form into cuff-like objects around his 4 legs and neck, binding him to the air around him. "That sure won't hold him for long, but it should give Garrick time for a free hit, that's all I can manage against someone like this."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 29, 2009)

*Azure Island, With The Avatar Pirates*

The trio approached their boat to find it surrounded by a gang of marines. They had lined of the bar access to the boat and they all stood at attention. "Excuse me" Hinara said waving her hands to signal she was approaching in a friendly manner. Kaito was left holding Hinara's bags as she slowly approached the group of marines. "Excuse me but we are not here to cause any problems" Hinara said softly, "could you please just allow us to pass and we will be on our way?"

*"I am sorry miss"* one of the marines said, *"but we have orders not to allow anyone on this ship until our lieutenant arrives."* "We haven't done anything wrong" Hinara insisted. *"I am sorry miss but it would appear you are guilty for crimes of piracy"* the man said indicating to the jolly roger. Kaito bent down and placed his hand against the soft earth. He pushed it forward creating a small hole in the earth. He placed the purchases in the hole and held out his hand for Hotaru to hand him hers.

Hotaru handed Kaito her purchases realizing immediately what he was doing. Once everything was stowed he clapped his hands together and the hole sealed itself. He stomped his foot and twisted and the sound of the earth hardening around the underground cavern could be heard. "Wait Kaito" Hinara said holding up her hands, "I am sure this can be solved in a non violent manner" Hinara insisted. *"I am afraid it can't came a voice from behind the Avatars."*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2009)

Belle/Eve/Kayne-

CLANG! Eve's spear tip knocks away the scythe of a demon guard. "Die." she slashes his chest, he grips it and grunts but rushes for his scythe. "These guys aren't your normal every day soldiers..." Belle comments firing a barrage of arrows into them, the men spin their scythes and cut down most of the arrows, taking a few hits. "Damn it.." One of them is hit in the soldier and charges towards Belle, she breaks the bow apart and cuts him down with the blades. "Heh, Too easy." Kayne stabs forward. "GUTTING THE FISH!" and smacks a man's stomach and jaw. 

Rex/Nolan/Anax-

"Do it Rex!" Nolan shouts. "Aye! PUPPET MASTER HAMMER SLASHER!" The large bundle of strings wraps around Nolan and Anax, with a wave of his hands, Rex sends them crashed into the group of guards, Using this force, Nolan causes a large shockwave from impact knocking most of the guards into the air, Rex Maneuvers Anax into the group in the air and spins him around, Anax easily slashes the enemies in multiple locations and causes them to fall to the ground in a bloody heap.


The separated crew quickly moved on once the demon guards had been finished, Though they did not realize that at this time the chief warden had made the call to his chief jailers, the captains and vice captains of the demon guards.. Even the general of the Demon guard squad had been called, The orders they were given were simple ones. "Eliminate the Little Tree Pirates at all costs."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2009)

Garrick crashes off onto the dock below almost caving straight through into the water below but thankfully the carpenters of Water 7 pride themselves on their work and the deckboards under Garrick's back holds. 

As he gets to his feet, cracking his knuckles and ready for round 2 suddenly. Tauros flies off the rooftop and crashes beside him. Tauros snorts in anger, "Dirty rotten sucker punchers!!" he snarls, trying to scramble back to his feet. 

Garrick looks at the Bull Zoan in confusion and then looks up at the roof and does a double take as the alley cat in a Marin suit blasts some kind of strange binding attack out of its paws that hit Tauros legs and restrict his movement. 

"What in the blue hell!?" Garrick mumbles. 

"Is this how you fight Garrick?!?! YOU coward letting your minions fight for you?!?" Tauros screams as he tries to free himself with brute force, and almost about to succeed. 

Garrick shakes his head, "I don't know that pussy," he mutters, suddenly wrapping his broad arms around Tauros and hefting over his shoulders. Garrick leaps to the air like a bullet, and as he comes back down he piledrives the Bull Zoan Pirate headfirst into the deck.  
*
"MEGATON SLAM!"* he yells. 

The impact causes a shockwave, blowing apart the deck around them and causing Tauros to crash into water with the speed of a freight train. "TRY AND ESCAPE OUT OF DAVEY JONES LOCKER YOU GODDAMN PIRATE!!!" Garrick bellows into the crater. 

As he dusts his hands off he turns his attention up towards the cat. Garrick leaps back to the roof and looms over the cat. "What are you?!" he growls, "A cat zoan or something even more sinister? I won't tolerate abominations in this world. Especially those that masquerade as Marines!"


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 29, 2009)

Stray Cat watches the fight below as it unfolds. "I guess the stories are true, that Garrick is as tough as they said he was."

As Stray Cat watches, Garrick wraps his broad arms around Tauros and hefts him over his shoulders. Garrick leaps to the air like a bullet, and as he comes back down he piledrives the Bull Zoan Pirate headfirst into the deck.  
*
"MEGATON SLAM!"* he yells. 

The impact causes a shockwave, blowing apart the deck around them and causing Tauros to crash into water with the speed of a freight train. "TRY AND ESCAPE OUT OF DAVEY JONES LOCKER YOU GODDAMN PIRATE!!!" Garrick bellows into the crater. 

As he dusts his hands off he turns his attention up towards the cat. Garrick leaps back to the roof and looms over the cat. "What are you?!" he growls, "A cat zoan or something even more sinister? I won't tolerate abominations in this world. Especially those that masquerade as Marines!"

"Guess his temper is as short as they said too.  I better not keep him waiting," Stray Cat thought to himself as he quickly sorted through his bag.  He found his official assignment orders to join *Task Force Absolute Justice* and quickly unfolded them with one paw and held them in his mouth while giving the best salute he could with his other paw.

"Seaman Stray Cat, reporting for duty sir!" said Stray Cat in his most marine-sounding tone (of course all Garrick heard was "meow.") "Dear Oda, I hope he doesn't try to kill me like that cow bastard..." Stray Cat prayed as he waited for Garrick's response.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 29, 2009)

With TFAJ-

The pirates charge forward and Eric quickly goes to deal with them, "Soru!" he delivers a right hook after soruing right in front of one of the men. He then turns and kicks another in the gut, "Pathetic," he turns and backhands the next pirate, "Seems I'm always dealing with fodder these days," he punches another one, taking him out.

"They just keep coming until finally," he hears a crash behind him, "One of the big dogs come in," he turns to see a man, around his height, a little more muscular, with a flat top hair cut. He wears a a sleeveless red shirt and a pair of jean shorts, "So, who're you?" the man asks.

"Lt. Eric Jager, newest member of Taskforce Absolute Justice unfortunately and I love nothing more than taking out pirate scum like you," he punches his open fist, "Zach Peterson, Tauros picked me up after we broke out of Blizzard Gaol, he said he'd give me a decent position so I figured why not. Oh, and I love bashing in marine skulls like yours," he says with a cruel grin.

Zach dashes forward but Eric easily blocks the punch he throws and then raises his knee into his gut, "Take this!" he swings his large arm down, "Geppou!" Eric gets to the sky to avoid the attack, "You'll need better than those pathetic hand to hand skills," Eric thought about how the limited use of his DF had vastly increased his hand to hand.

"Luckily I do, stay up there coward, I'll be right there..." he clenches his fist and white fur begins to grow all over his body. His feet grow larger and he grows two long ears as well as a pink nose and whiskers, "Because I ate a Rabbit Devil Fruit," he leaps high into the sky and slams Eric back down to earth.

Eric rubs his head, "A rabbit fruit? Really? What were they out of real men's fruits. It suits a pathetic pirate like yourself though," Zach lands back to the ground, "Pretty tough words from a no name punk like yourself," he stomps his massive foot in the ground, "Lets go..."

With James and Nick/David in Black Porcupine-

James clashes with one of the men's scythe, he then raises his foot and slices his stomach with the sword held in his toes. The man loosens his guard and then James cuts him with his other sword, "No one can defend against five swords at once!" he shouts proudly.

Nick focuses each shot and hits the guards right in the face one by one, "Your taking too long!" David shouts as he begins to fire rapid fire at the guards. 

After a few more cuts and a couple more shots the guards have all been taken care of, *"Incredible!"* the pirates behind them shout, "Eh? Seems the Great Red Monkey has fans!" David raises his arm, "Or I missed a few..." the pirates cower, "Please! Don't!" one shouts, "Yo-you two were amazing, to take them out like that," he says pointing at the defeated men.

"It was nothing for the Great Red Monkey! Would you like autographs?" James asks, before they could respond one gets shot down, then another, "Hey! No shooting my fans!" he turns to David, but Nick has taken over, "It wasn't either of us," he tells him.

James looks around confused, more bullets fly over his head taking the pirates out, until finally one comes towards him, but he slices it in half, "Come out coward!"

A blond girl with short hair, a black shirt, and shorts walks out wielding two pistols, "Who're you calling a coward?" she asks, "You! Shooting from the shadows, sounds like a coward to me!" he raises his swords towards her, "Alrighty then, lets get killing you over with quickly," she raises her guns at James but David steps in front of him.

"She's mine," David says, "Yea, and besides, she's better suited to us who use long range," Nick tells him, "Plus she's pretty cute," David adds, licking his lips, "She looks like she's five!" James shouts.

"My name is Kiki Mono and I'm 17 I'll have you know. Plus I turn 18 in a couple a' months!" David grins, "Sweet, that's old enough for me," Kiki smiles, "Oooh, I like older guys," she winks at him.

James shakes his head, "Fine, I'll let you two handle it, I'm off to bigger and better things!" James shouts as he runs forward. David waves him off and then goes to turn back to Kiki, "So baby, where were-" a bullet wizzes past his face, "You are kinda' cute, but I don't like the aggressive type, I need to be in control," she says with a smile.

Nick takes over, "Then I better handle this one," he says readying his gun, "Aw, well sorry Nutty but as Sub-Chief Jailer of Black Porcupine I could never be seen with a pirate," she says spinning her pistols around.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 29, 2009)

*Azure Island, With The Avatar Pirates*

The Avatars turned to face thin tall man wearing sun glasses. *"Lieutenant"* the marines said saluting the man. "Hinara Kaio" Hinara said introducing herself casually, "this is Kaito Zan and Hotari Kaishio." Hotaru face palmed at the thought of Hinara introducing herself to the enemy much less the entire crew. Hotaru began to inhale sharply, she could already tell from the marine's body language a skirmish was imminent. "I can't convince you to allow us to pass?" Hinara said looking for a final decision.

*"Thats right, you will be detained here and transported to a marine lock up"* the lieutenant said with a smug smile. "Thats a shame" Hinara said downcast, "I had wanted to avoid hurting any of you, but now it seems it won't be possible." The men began to laugh raucously at Hinara's words and the lieutenant gave a hand signal and the men began to move forward. Hinara raised her hands and a stream of water flowed from the ocean and began to circle her. *"She is a devil fruit user"* the lieutenant said in surprise.

Hinara increased the speed the water was circling her at and shot it towards a group of rushing marines knocking them backwards and into the harbor. Kaito stamped the ground heavily and a large chunk of rock shot up in front of him. Kaito cracked it with his staff scattering it into numerous pieces and fired them at the marines rushing towards him. The gravel pelted the men viciously and several of them fell to the ground in pain.

An orb of fire appeared in Hotaru's hand and she expanded it before releasing a steam of fire that engulfed several marine's clothes in flame. Most of them stop dropped and rolled while other ran to jump in the harbor. Kaito slammed his hands on the ground and the marines that were rolling on the floor found that they had fallen into small ditches. Kaito thrust his palms forward and the earth covered their bodies leaving only their faces exposed.

As lieutenant watched the trio take apart his men the cowardice in him came up and he considered running. Hinara was not able to draw more water towards her in time and with her flasks empty one of the marines rushed forward eagerly. She knocked aside his blow with a gentle but firm open handed strike and thrust her other palm. The blow while gentle sent the man reeling backwards. Kaito stomped and the earth around the man became rough and uneven and he toppled on to his ass.

Hotaru released a flurry of punches a small fireball being released with each strike and the by now exhausted and battered marines began to shield themselves from the flames feebly. Hotaru inhaled again sharply and created a massive fire ball in her right hand. She hurled it at a marine that was running with a slight chuckle. However just before the fireball made contact a stream of water intercepted. 

"What's the big idea?" Hotaru snapped in annoyance. "He was retreating" Hinara said firmly, "there was no need to harm him." Hotaru looked away in annoyance scanning the area for the lieutenant. However he was no where in sight, "blasted coward" Hotaru scoffed. "Lets leave shall we, I would hate it if any more people should get hurt because we overstayed our welcome." Kaito nodded and Hotaru followed in annoyance, "damn bleeding heart" she muttered under her breath.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 29, 2009)

_With Gilmont..._ 

Gilmont stood in a small, empty dock, bound and gagged.  One of the men sent by Tauros raised a revolver and placed it against Gilmont's skull.  The pirate's thumb snapped down the safety and put his finger on the trigger.  "Goodbye you fat marine.  Can't say I'll miss you," the man said.  Gilmont suddenly slammed his back into the man, knocking him to the ground.  The pirate raised a knife, but Gilmont slammed his tied hands into the pirate's stomach, knocking him into the water.   

The other pirate hastily got to his feet, but before he could fire off a shot Gilmont slammed his forehead into the pirate's chest, knocking the pirate out cold. After making a muffled groan in pain, Gilmont carefully pulled a knife from the man's belt and began to cut his bindings.  Once done, Gilmont ran towards the ship as fast as his pudgy little legs could take him.  He had to get the bombs off before Tauros detonated them.

_With V..._ 

Knives in hand, V began to work his way through the fodder pirates.  His knives slashed through throats and ran through rib cages.  This was why V had joined the marines, besides for getting revenge on The Doctor of course.  The taste of death and the smell of the blood he had spilled... V's knives whirled in his hands as he sliced through a pirate's wrist before tossing a knife between the eyes of a man pointing a gun at him.  

V rolled and removed his knife from the man's body before getting to his feet and slashing through two more pirates with his knives.  "That was very impressive," a voice behind V said.  V whirled around, releasing his knife as he did so.  The knife was caught by a tall, thin man.  "Lol hehehehe... You remember me? I am Sneek from New Island," the man said.  "You're one of those pirates that we killed when we built our last boat," V recalled.  "Aren't you dead? Not that it really matters as I'm going to kill you right now," he continued.  

"The Good Fishman's power is the world, lol hehehehe," Sneek said cryptically.  "What?!" V asked.  Sneek's eyes widened in surprise. "You do not know Good Fishman?" he said in wonder.  "Who?" V asked.  Sneek began to shake with rage.  Steam began to pour out of his nose.  "I MAKE YOU SUFFER FOR PAIN!!!" Sneek raged and began his assault.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2009)

Commodore Garrick looks at Stray Cat with unbelieving eyes as the it perfectly salutes him with its paw. 

"Seaman Stray Cat, reporting for duty sir!" said Stray Cat in his most marine-sounding tone. "Dear Oda, I hope he doesn't try to kill me like that cow bastard..." Stray Cat prayed as he waited for Garrick's response.

However all Garrick hears is, "Meow, meow, meow, meow!"

Garrick turns his head around in all directions, "Is this a fuckin prank or something?!" He's about to grab the cat and ring its neck to stop its incessant whining when suddenly a mirror appears beside him and Clemens steps out. 

"Are you inured sir?" she asks him. 

Garrick shakes his head, "What the fuck is that?!" he asks out of the blue, pointing at the cat. 

Clemens notices Stray Cat and her green eyes brighten, "Oh how cute," she exclaims with a smile, "He even has a little Marine suit!"  Clemens walks towards Stray Cat and crouches next to him, "Aren't you a little cutie," she says, picking him up in her arms. 

"Can I keep him?" she asks Garrick. 

"Fuck that!" Garrick grumbles. 

Then she notices the authentication papers that it clenches between its teeth. Clemens takes the paper and looks it over....

_By order of Marineford

Seaman Recruit Stray Cat is hereby assigned to Taskforce Justice under the orders of Rear Admiral Kira...._

However somehow an error in the ID was made during write up and it lists Stray Cat as a Human Male, and not the _other_ category, which includes anything else which is not Human such as, Fishmen, Giants, Gnomes, Dwarves, or Goblins. 

Clemens raises a curious eyebrow as she reads the note, she holds Stray Cat in her left arm. "Oh it appears that this is an authentication paper for the transfer of a Mister Stray Cat to our squad." 

"What kind of a name is Stray Cat anyway?" he grumbles, "And why the fuck does a cat have his papers? 

Clemens shrugs and because it lists Stray Cat as a Human male she comes to the most obvious conclusion....depending on how you look at it at least, "Well perhaps this cat is his pet?" she suggests. 

Garrick impatiently waves a dismissive hand, "BAH! I have Pirates to kill. You handle it!" he snarls, leaping off the rooftop and grabbing a Pirate by skull and bashing him around like a ragdoll. 

Clemens looks at Stray Cat and pats him on the head, "We could use a pet on the ship. Would you like to be my pet. I think I'll call you Mr. Marine," she says with a smirk, having no idea that Stray Cat can understand her.


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 29, 2009)

Clemens raises a curious eyebrow as she reads the note, she holds Stray Cat in her left arm. "Oh it appears that this is an authentication paper for the transfer of a Mister Stray Cat to our squad." 

"What kind of a name is Stray Cat anyway?" he grumbles, "And why the fuck does a cat have his papers? 

Clemens shrugs and because it lists Stray Cat as a Human male she comes to the most obvious conclusion....depending on how you look at it at least, "Well perhaps this cat is his pet?" she suggests. 

Garrick impatiently waves a dismissive hand, "BAH! I have Pirates to kill. You handle it!" he snarls, leaping off the rooftop and grabbing a Pirate by skull and bashing him around like a ragdoll. 

Clemens looks at Stray Cat and pats him on the head, "We could use a pet on the ship. Would you like to be my pet. I think I'll call you Mr. Marine," she says with a smirk, having no idea that Stray Cat can understand her.

"No, no you fools!" Stray Cat cried in protest.  Quickly fumbling through his cards he could only find one of the cards he was looking for.  He held it up to get Clemens attention (hating that he had to rely on such an attractive female, his grudge against Boa Hancock and therefor all attractive females was still quite powerful) and pawed at the tag on his collar.

"What's that Mr. Marine? Oh how cute, he even has little cards with words on them.  What's this one say, 'Collar'?" Clemens glanced down at Stray Cat's collar, "Let's see, 'World Goverment, Marine Corp. Seaman Stray Cat.'  Oh so that really is your owner's name isn't it.  Well let's go see the new *Dark Justice II* Mr. Marine, you were wandering around there earlier weren't you?  You can give us all a tour!

"If this woman wasn't my superior... she'd be sooooo dead right now." Stray Cat despaired, "I should have known better than to trust marine clerks, I should have checked the assignment orders .  I'll have to try to get this all sorted out at the next port we get to.  Well guess there's nothing to be done about now, I just better not get kicked like on Hancock's ship..." Stray Cat (aka "Mr. Marine") thought to himself as he prepared to take on his new (and he hoped temporary) role as the pet of *Task Force Absolute Justice.*


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 29, 2009)

-With Bolt and Kama-

Kama stands up from under a number of unconscious Demon Guard members.
"Well, that went well."  Bolt and Kama turn around to the rest of the prisoners, who were simply staring at them in awe.  Bolt nudges his head back in the other direction.  "Get outta here before you guys get yourself hurt."
"T-THANK YOU PINKY-SAMA!"
"And thank your friend there too."
"I have a name you know."
"We'll miss you Pinky-sama and friend!" They all waved as they ran off into the distance.
"Why is it that I never get any recognition for anything..."
Bolt pats him on the back.  "You lack 'presence', my friend."  He then begins to walk off, while looking back at Kama.  "Now lets get going.  We've wasted enough time as it-"  Kama's chain wraps around Bolt's leg and he pulls, causing him to violently crash down on his back and Kama quickly kneels down.  "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT F-"  Suddenly, a large number of needles go whizzing by above the two of them.  

Kama stands up, and pulls his chain off of Bolt.  "Who's there!"
In the distance, you could hear footsteps, slowly approaching them from the dark.  "My my, and here I thought I'd have a quick kill."  The man had white hair and tattoos on his eye and belly, wore black jeans and gloves, and was covered in what appeared to be belts.  
Bolt gets up and takes out his sai.  "Bastard!  I'll-"  Kama then places his hand on Bolt's shoulder.  
"I'll take care of this.  You go on ahead without me."
"But we should-"
"Just go.  I'll be fine."
"Grr..."  Bolt puts back his sai and begins to run off.  "Just remember, if you die, Jason will blame himself!"
Kama smirks as Bolt runs off into the distance, and then focuses on his opponent ahead of him.
"No need to worry about your friend there.  You'll see him soon enough.  In Hell."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 30, 2009)

*Azure Island, With The Avatar Pirates*

Kaito stamped the ground near their purchases and a huge piece of earth flew up. He caught the round bolus of earth and brought his hand horizontally in a chopping motion that cleaved the top of the ball off. Hinara reached in and grabbed her stuff and Hotaru did the same. "Thanks" Hinara said with a smile, Kaito nodded and dropped the earth back into place before smoothing over the area to remove signs of their skirmish.

The trio boarded the boat and quickly set about making sail. It wouldn't be long before those who were in an condition to move would return to their base and file a report. After about an hour at sea Hinara called out to Hotaru. "Can you please hold the helm for me? I want to go start dinner." "Sure" Hotaru said dropping her manga on her chair and springing to her feet.

After a long day on the sea the crew finally gathered in their decadent dining room. Kaito brought out a large pot of soup and placed it in the center of the table. Hinara put out three bowls and the crew took their seats. Hinara manipulated three servings of soup from the pot into each bowl using her devil fruit and clapped her hands together. "Itadakimasu" she said cheerfully before picking up her spoon. Kaito and Hotaru repeated the same before digging in themselves.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2009)

Clemens pats Stray Cat behind the ear, "You can stay in my room Mr. Marine," she tells him, "Wouldn't you look so cute in a little tuxedo and top hat!" Clemens laughs as she pictures it in her mind and seriously considers going to the Pet Store to buy him one and even get him a new name tag. 

"Don't you dare or I'll put an air bullet up your ass!" Stray Cat counters, "This lady is deranged!" he laments to himself. 

All that Clemens hears from Stray Cat (Mr. Marine) however is, "Meow, Meow, *Meow*!" and she chuckles, "I like you too!" she responds, content that she has such a way with animals. 

She forms a large walk through Mirror in front of them, "Now just close your eyes Mr. Marine the ride can be very uncomfortable for first timers," she says, covering the cat's eyes. 

"How humiliating!" Stray Cat complains. This is certainly not what he signed up for. 

As Stray Cat's vision is obscured it feels as if his body is being pulled into a vacuum, his body stretched molecule by molecule in every direction. For a couple of seconds Stray Cat can't breathe but then he feels his body return to itself and he can breathe again. Clemens uncovers his eyes and they stand atop the the deck of the *Dark Justice II*. 

She sets Stray Cat on the ground, "That wasn't so bad Mr. Marine, now was it?" she asks him. 

Stray Cat seriously contemplates firing an Air Paw Cannon at her face but then loud gunshots ring out behind them. A shipwright crashes into them from behind with a gunshot wound to his back. Clemens spins around and catches him in her arms. 

"WHAT'S THE MEANING OF THIS?!" she asks him, trying to shake him into clarity. 

He coughs up massive amounts of blood and looks at Clemens in adaze, "Bombs....on the ship..." he groans. 

Two Pirates appear in front of Clemens and Stray Cat with sneering faces. "Oh well looks like the cat's out the bag eh Rocky?" says the Pirate dressed in a gray suit and bowler hat. He wears glasses that are painted to look like clocks, and carries a gold pocketwatch in his right hand...

*Mr. Clock
Formerly captured by TFAJ* 

A Pirate with dark hair and dressed like a boxer nods with a laugh. "Doesn't really matter now!" He wields two steel gloves that radiate electricity....

*Rocky
Also formerly captured by TFAJ *

Clemens eyes widen with recognition, "I know you two. We fought you back on New Island!" it was her first mission with Taskforce Absolute Justice, she was only an Ensign at the time. Clemens however doesn't have time to deal with these two, if there are really bombs aboard the ship then that's her overriding concern at the moment. She quickly forms a mirror to jump through and find the bombs. 

"NOT SO FAST!" yells Rocky, charging up his right fist with electricity, *"THUNDER FIST!"* He smashes Clemens mirror in a spark of electricity. 
_
No way!_ Clemens thinks, _he shouldn't be able to do that! _ 

Clemens rolls away as he throws a right hook at her, feeling the air between herself and his fist charge with static electricity. Causing her flaming red hair to stand slightly on end. 

"You're not going anywhere!" Mr Clock announces. "We have twelve high yield explosives set to blow in five minutes whether we win the day or not. Vengeance is all we care about now!" 

Clemens furrows her brow and looks at Stray Cat, "Scoot Mr. Marine go find a safe place!" she yells at the cat, trying to shoo him away from danger. She quickly returns her attention on the two Pirates, "Ten minutes huh? I'll beat you both in five!" she says with an arrogant smirk. 

_I hope...._she adds in her mind, wishing there was someone around who could help her find the bombs.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

With Kayne/Belle/Eve-

They had taken down all their opponents when a large muscular man in a nice suit and long trench coat drops down. he had long flowing blond hair and white eyes, no pupil in sight. At his waist were four belts and two swords. "*Intruders. Must. Be. Eliminated.*" The man spoke in monotone and drew a single blade. "I'll take him, you two get out of here!" Belle shouts. "Are you sure?" Kayne asked. "Trust me! go find Joseph and the others!" Eve and Kayne nod, running into a passageway up ahead. 

While running, the two meet up with a women this time, she was dressed in long leather boots, long leather gloves, a leather top, even the shortest leather shorts/pantie combination possible. "TAHAHAHAHA~" She laughed. "It seems two whores have decided to free their master!" The women laughed. "Hey, Who're you to be calling us a whore when you're dressed like that!" Kayne shouts. "This is acceptable clothing for an amazon you slut!" The women shouts again.

"You are not an Amazon. You are not even worthy to be called the filth from under a giants toilet." The women's eye twitched. "Why... you.. little..." she picked up an Axe that was laying at her feet and rushed towards Eve. "Go, I will handle her." Eve draws her sword and charges forward. "RIGHT!" Kayne draws her staff, runs, jabs it into the ground and leaps over the two women who clash their weapons. 

"You fool." The women grinned. "I am                                        kleines Luder, Captain of the third division of the Demon Guard Squad, the man behind you? Second division captain, Sojourner Truth. The man in front of us where your friend is going? Chief Jailer, Ghoul Saghoul." She grinned. "You will lose here! all of the captains and vice captains have been deployed, the chief and vice chief jailers are attacking, The marines have been notified of your presence here! 

There is nothing you can do anymore!" Luder laughed. "You talk too much." Eve lifted her elbow and smacked Luder across the jaw. "I'll kill you, save Joseph and then Jason and i will become one as thanks~" Her face turned bright red as she placed both hands on her cheeks. "You vulgar bitch, thinking about nothing but sex!" Eve's eye twitched. "I will not hear that kind of taunt from a women dressed up as a dominatrix!" 


Ahead of them, Kayne finds herself standing behind a man, looking into the sky with an odd grin on his face. He has two metal ring fastened around his Wrist and just below the elbow on both arms, The rings connected by a small chain. He has many Tattoos of single thick stripes around his body. His eyes have a dark liner around them and they appear to be pure white, In his hand is a crooked blue staff with two long blades attached by chains at the tip. He wears a sash around his waist, with white pants and black stripes. Though he only seems to stand about 5'8, he has a good amount of muscle.

"So... i suppose i'll be fighting him..." Kayne thought to herself, The man simple leaned back until he was almost on his head and grinned at Kayne. "c..creepy...."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

_With Task Force Absolute Justice_

Fez arrived at the new ship of TFAJ seeing the entire place in chaos. Unsure of what to do, he approaches the base slowly, his shovel lifted up in a defensive position. 

As he got closer he saw the ship being attacked by pirates. Following Marine protocol, he charged towards them, shovel in hand, screaming at the top of his lungs. 

Then he saw Oda himself. A tall, muscular man, radiating with confidence and charisma. In his arms he held the beaten corpse of a dead pirate. He was scowling at the pirates, who had the gall to attack his ship. 

"I'M GOING TO KILL YOU MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!" The man yelled, his voice authoritative and inspiring. 

Fez wet his pants. It was him. The man. The hero. The legend. Unable to express himself with words, Fez's face spoke for him.

"     " 

Then Fez fainted.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 30, 2009)

*Otoro Empire*
Work on the Angel Pirate's new ship (which needs to be named soon) was progressing just fine. Finishing touches were being applied to the ship: Paint jobs, cannons, etc. Though, the most prominent figure that stood out on the ship was the large Angel that stood at the front of the ship. The Angel Pirate's Jolly Rodger was raised and the ship was just about complete.

Mathias ascended from below the deck to take a look at the newly finished deck. He was almost overwhelmed with awe at what he witnessed. "This is truly...a magnificent ship!" Mathias said as he toured the deck. The rest of the Angel Pirates also boarded the ship to see how it turned out. Each of them were amazed at their ship-their home in which they took part in building.

One of the shipwrights of the Otoro Empire boarded the ship as well. "You guys did a good job on this brothers. I haven't seen a vessel like this in a while! The crew whose receiving this baby is one lucky one!" The man said. "They should also be ready to pass us. A ship of this magnitude isn't going to be anything cheap. And if they don't pay...." The shipwright cracked his knuckles and shadows appeared over his eyes, "the consequence is death."

Each of the Angel Pirates froze at this statement. They each looked at each other with the same expression, the expression that indirectly said "We need to get the hell out of here." Mathias regained his composure and approached the shipwright. "So when can we go take the ship to the customer brother?" Mathias asked. 

The shipwright laughed. "OHHOHOHOH! This ship isn't leaving this place until the pirates come get it and pay upfront!" The shipwright said. "Damn!" Mathias thought in his head. "Well then w-" *BUM! BUM! BUM! BUM! BUUUUUUUUM!"* A loud drum suddenly interupted Mathias. A large flag sporting the Otoro Empire signia was then raised in the center of the island. 

"OI! Time for the Otoro Empire anthem!!!" The shipwright said. Each Angel Pirate gave each other the same sickening look once again. As Every shipwright on the island faced the flag and began to recite the anthem, the Angel Pirates were each at a lost for words. As the anthem ended, the shipwright held his back turned towards the Angel Pirates. In his hands he held a den den mushi. He then pushed a button on it. *BUMBUMBUMBUMBUMBUMBUMBUMBUM!"* Drum's began beating at a much faster rate. 

The shipwright turned around to face each Angel Pirates member. He drew hiw large hammer and swung it around with powerful force. "You are not our brothers!!! BEGONE!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

With Rex/Nolan/Anax-

"So, Seems we've won my comrades!" Anax shouts proudly. "Yeah, Looks like it." Nolan sighed, Anax sure was a handfull he chuckled. "SPARTATATATATA!!!" a voice laughed. "Oi, Anax you don't need to laugh." Nolan commented. "It wasn't me." Anax blinked. "Eh? Then who was it?" Nolan looked up at one of the thorns, There stood a large man dressed in armor. His left arm seemed to be covered in a massive gauntlet, while his right had only a few bits. His helmet had many feathers and on his back, a massive sword.

The man jumped down from his high spot. "IT'S GOOD TO SEE YOU Anaxandridas! DO YOU REMEMBER ME!? YOUR FATHER BANISHED ME!!" He crashes into the ground causing it to shake. "You were there... I remember your face!" The man grins. "FOR THE GLORY OF SPARTANIA I WILL HAVE YOUR HEAD AND TAKE THE THRONE FOR MYSELF!" 

"Right! We'll be leavin this to ya!" Rex rushes off, "Yup, Good luck crazy dudes!" Nolan quickly follows behind. The two look back, Anax and the man seem to be talking, about what they don't know. "Right! Let's be gettin-" The look back in front of them and stop moving. There stands two large men, with large muscular bodies. One dressed in a marine uniform with a long white cape behind him and a red tie. His hair is blond and he has stubble on his chin, in his mouth a burning cigarette.

The other is a man in a black tank top with fiery red hair, stubble, a cigarette and hair.. lots of hair over his body. "RIGHT YA PUSSY PIRATES!" The red hair man shouts. "I kinda like that tittle..." Nolan rubs his chin. "Aye, it be soundin like we be gettin many women." Rex nods in approval. "YOU AINT SUPPOSED TO LIKE AN INSULT!" Rex and Nolan blink. "But it was more of a compliment." They both speak at the same time. "GRAH! YOU ASSHOLES BURN MY ASS! YOU KNOW THAT!?" 

"So.. your asshole burns?" Nolan asked. "SHUT UP!" The man charged forward and threw a punch at Nolan. "Aye, What about you?" Rex lifted his guitar and walked over to the other man. "I am the admiral of justice." he spoke in a low raspy voice. "Those who obstruct my path will be blown to bits by my club of justice." He raises a large metal club. "You've been on my list for some time." 

Rex grinned. "Aye, That's fine mate. Let's just be gettin to da punch!" he laughed and raised his guitar. "I am Richter                                        serviert, Captain of the first division of the Demon Guard squad, that man over there is Frank Armstrong, Vice captain of the second division. The man your friend back there is fighting, He's Stronaxious my vice captain. Together, We're a powerful trio of justice." Rex sweatdropped. "You sure do be likin Justice..."

"I eat Injustice for dinner, for breakfast i have a bowl of injustice. Do you know what i have for lunch?"  Richter asked, "I dunno... Injustice?" Rex asked. "No. A Turkey sandwhich on whole wheat bread with mayonnaise and Injustice mustard. but you were close."
With Jason-

"Hmm..." Many men were following behind him, doing the exact same as him. Placing their hands on their chins. "Yes, Great masked one?" They all ask. "I was just thinking... Why is it that there are no more marines here..." They all shrugged. "OI!!!!" Jason heard a shout and turned around to see Bolt waving. "Ah, Hello bolt." Jason waved back. "HELLO TO THE GREAT BOLT! CREWMATE OF THE SAVIOR JASON RODGERS!" the men all bow. "Hehehe, I could get used to that." Bolt grinned. 

"Hey, you find any keys?" Jason asked, "All i found were these and none of them go to this cell block." Jason holds up two hundred keys. "OI~~ SAVE ME~~~" a voice calls out, It appears to be a man dressed as a women impersonating a man. "...." Everyone blinks. *"Ok, Next cell block."* They begin to walk away when someone from the top of the cell block rushes to their gate. "YOU DAMNED IDIOT! I'M UP HERE!!" Joseph shouts. "Oh... Joseph." Jason blinks. "THE HELL KIND OF GREETING IS THAT FOR YOUR OLDER BROTHER!?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 30, 2009)

*Otoro Empire with The Angel Pirates*

The shipwright turned around to face each Angel Pirates member. He drew his large hammer and swung it around with powerful force. 

"You are not our brothers!!! BEGONE!"

Nicobi moved to intercept the man and grabbed his hand and the hammer and wrenched it free from his grasp and punched the man in his face sending him flying though the air. A large number of the other shipwrights picked up other bladed weapons saws pipe hitch knives. The began to close in on the Angel Pirates

"We are out numbered here" Nicobi said swinging the huge hammer 
"Some of you get the Ship off teh dry dock"
"I'll hold them back" 
"*HYBRID POINT*" he roared 

He charged into the crowd with his horns lowered bowling men over. They tried to close in on him but he held the hammer in one hand and started to spin like a top with the hammer held out knocking men over. He looked over his shoulder and saw several crew members fighting and some fiddling with the dry dock controls.

"I hope we can get out of here before the whole island comes down on us" He thought as he began to spin again.

*Water 7 with TFAJ*

Karl looked around and grabbed up a length of chain and wrapped it around his hand so the chain was exposed on his knuckles. He began to move through the crowd of pirates beating them down mercilessly with munches and kicks that shattered bone. He was at home with hand to hand combat with his long reach none of the pirates stood a chance against him. He looked up toward the deck of the Dark Justice II and saw Clemens engaged in combat with a pair of pirates.

"You handle these, i'm going to assist Commander Clemens"
"_You won't finish us all in time_" a pirate said with a laugh
"_The boat is full of explosives that will go off in 10 minutes_"

Karl grabbed the man by the throat"

"Where are the explosives?" Karl said through gritted teeth
"_I don't know I didn't put them there_" the man said gasping for breath

Karl hit the man in his face with a chain fisted punch shattering his face

"We need to hurry" Karl said to Tsubaki
"Finish up these guys down here, with no weapons i could take forever." Karl said

Tsubaki nodded and threw several hand fulls of seeds into the crowd and knelt and touched the ground with both hand. Her skin turned almost black 

"Forest of Death" she whispered

Trees began to spring forth from the seeds, all different varieties all dangerous It engulfed a large portion of the crowd and the air was filled with screams of men dying. Either poison or eaten alive by carnivorous plant. Karl grabbed Tsubaki and jumped up onto the deck of the boat using the supports. He landed on the deck and rested her down. Clemens was engaged in combat with a pair of men. She seemed to free for a few seconds and both men converged on her. Vines shot out of her enclosed fists the men retreated and looked over at Karl and Tsubaki. The fine dropped to the deck. They were covered in sharp spines 

"You go look for the bombs"
"The Commander and myself can deal with these men"

Tsubaki ran off and Mr. Clock moved to intercept her but Karl was there quicker.

"You need to focus on me" Karl said as they threw a punch at Mr. Clock
"A martial artist?" Mr. Clock said with a smile
"I do so love your type"

*With the Black Sword Pirates
*
Simo grumbled as Marc chased him away. He looked down at them getting ready to square off

"Chasing me like I'm some kinda weakling" he grumbled

He pulled one of his guns free and aimed in the middle of the two groups. he now kept one of the guns loaded with exploding rounds and the other with normal rounds. He took aim and fired off three shots to keep the marines and the Black Swords separated

"What the fuck are you doing?" Marc said looking up at him

Simo pulled 4 large boxes out his pocket and twisted them 20 times each and threw them down into the banquet hall

"Simo are those Wesley's boxes?"
"Yes, they are set for 20 seconds he said loudly" for everyone down in the banquet hall to hear

He jumped off the roof and began sprinting for the Black Sword followed by Akawana and Hawthore who was dragging Wesley behind him

"You are crazy" Akawana said 
"They won't die" Simo said with a laugh
"But you might when they catch you" Hawthorne said

"Shit!!!!" Fire said loudly
"RUN!!!!!" Tetra screamed

The boxes exploded throwing the black swords and the marines in separate directions. The landed on the beach with groans and moans. All except Smirnov who landed and made a huge crater.

"Lets get the hell out of here" Fire said
"I can't fight anyone after being blown up"
"*I think you make Simo mad*" Smirnov said with a roar of laughter
"_I'm going to cut Simo up into little pieces_" Dreyri thought and he got to his feet


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2009)

"Huh?" Garrick looks over to his right side and sees a fodder Marine faint to the ground. "Where the fuck are all these wackadoos coming froma nyhow?" he wonders aloud. 

The Marine wears a Miners helmet instead of a cap and clenches a shovel in his right hand. Garrick looms over him and smacks him around, "Hey fodder, you dead?" 

The Marine mumbles something incoherently. Garrick nods, "Good," suddenly he grabs him by the legs and swings him up into the air, "Lucky you wore a helmet GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Garrick bellows.   

He dives into a mass of Pirates and begins swinging around the Marine like a human club, bashing away any Pirate that gets near. 

"MY favorite move!" Garrick yells as he smacks a Pirate in the face with his improvised club, launching the Pirate into the air. 

Meanwhile up on the deck of the new *Dark Justice* Clemens narrows her eyes slightly at Karl as he helps her with the two Pirates, slightly annoyed. 

"I could've handled it you know!" Clemens shouts at him but then she smirks, "But I'm not complaining...thanks!" 

She ducks as Rocky jabs at her with an electrified punch, he moves in on her, bobbing and weaving with his steel gloved hands held tight in a classic western boxing stance. Clemens backpedals, trying to create space, and assumes her own defensive position, much more of an open karate like stance then Rocky's. 

"Pfft....what you playin at girl? Women can't box," Rocky says mockingly. His steel plated fists charge up with blue sparks and he throws a left right combination at her. 

Clemens ducks and then sidesteps laterally around Rocky. *BLAM!* Suddenly Clemens spins around in a blur and hits Rocky with a side kick that slams into the right side of his face. His head snaps back with an almost whiplash like effect but he takes the blow well and quickly recomposes himself.  

Clemens sticks her tongue out at him and chuckles as she circles around him, bouncing on the balls of her feet, while staying in kicking range. She's not in the mood to use her mirrors until its absolutely necessary. Now that Tsubaki is taking care of the bombs she can finally have some fun with this guy and get in some much needed close quarters combat.

"Boxing is just so one dimensional," she retorts. 

Rocky shrugs, "You hit like a bitch anyway!" and he charges forward with double the speed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates....*

The Pirate's Dream sails lazily towards a small desert island. Kent stands on the deck, hurling Rankyaku's into the water below.

"It's about time we got some rest," Jorma said, stretching out on a chair. "The last few weeks have been hectic."

"Yeah," Kent replied. "I'm glad we're getting a chance to relax too. We need to be at full fighting strength for my next plan." Jorma groaned good naturedly, flipping through a _Snipers Weekly_. He threw it into a pile of finished magazines and picked up another one, _Up and Coming_. Jorma glanced at the cover and did a double take.

"Kent, we're on here!" He said excitedly. 

"On what?"

"This magazine! It features pirate crews from our generation of rookies, right after the original wave of Supernovas! The Little Tree Pirates hold the record for being on the cover most, but we're on it this week!" Kent glanced at the picture. It was obviously taken by a crappy photographer during their fight with TFAJ, when they had first stormed the *Dark Justice*.

"What does it say?"

"Hold on...Alright, here it is. It says:

_The Blade Pirates, who have remained relatively unnoticed since the destruction of Fallgrand Island, have stepped back into the spotlight. They daringly raided the much reknowned Taskforce Absolute Justice only minutes after the marine had put down an attempted rebellion within their ranks. Though the attack was not completely succesful, the Blade Pirates managed to completely destroy the_ *Dark Justice*_,  forcing TFAJ to accept the aid of the X-treme marine squadron and leave for Water 7 to pick up a new boat._ Yaddah yaddah yaddah. It goes on to feature a small section on each of us, but that's pretty much it." Kent grinned happily and shot into the air.

"I told you it would work!" He said happily. "See, we're finaly getting recognized!" Jorma nodded.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 30, 2009)

Sneek moved at insane speeds straight at V.  "I KILL YOU FOR GOOD FISHMAN!!!" he bellowed as he slammed his palm into V's chest.  V was sent flying backwards into the wall of building.  Sneek charged once more, and V barely rolled out of the way in time as Sneek smashed through the wall where V had once been.  V leaped to his feet and moved at Sneek.  His knife snaked through the air, straight at Sneek's neck.  

Sneek ducked and slammed his fist into V's stomach, knocking V to the ground.  Sneek then whipped a book out of his pocket and began to read.  V got to his feet and tossed a knife at Sneek's book, but Sneek moved to the side without thinking, still reading the book with a deep concentration.  V slowly moved towards Sneek, hoping to get close enough to kill the pirate.   

Just as V was about to run his knife through Sneek's rib cage, Sneek put the book away and snapped back to attention.  "SECRET ROKUSHI TECHNIQUE NUMBER ONE: ZARU!" he bellowed.  Suddenly, Sneek's arm grew blue and hairy.  Sneek's eyes began to grow and move to awkward positions.  His hairy arm slammed up in to V's chin, sending the masked marine flying into the air.  V fell with a thud onto the ground as Sneek advanced to finish him off.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 30, 2009)

With Shin

The Nihonese swordsman was holding his own against the two cloaked guards, the one on his left went by Rait and the one on his right went by Levt. The three were locked in a powerstruggle, the scythes of the two were pressing against Shin's Divine Dawn and Demo-Nisshu Dusk.

While the two guards were powerful even their combined strength was not capable of overpowering the raw strength that Shin had gained over the years of intense training.

Knowing he'd have to give himself some room to work with he got to work, veins bulged on his arms as he exerted as much force as he could and forcibly pushed the two guards away. They crashed into opposing walls and Shin went after Rait.Just as the cloaked was about to make a leap to grab his scythe again Shin crashed into him and ran both his swords through Rait's torso.

Shin was just able to notice Rait spitting up blood but as he expected Levt was making about to attack Shin from behind.The Nihonese turned around and tugged at his swords but met resistance."What?"He turned back to Rait and noticed the dying guard was clutching both katanas with his dying will.The wounds it would leave on his palms didn't matter to him, he would not live much longer and the fact he could bring his killer along with him to hell brought a smile on his face.

While Shin was far stronger and not dying getting his swords out was harder then he expected, the blood that had spilled out of from Rait's wound.It made the floor slippery and so he couldn't get the grip needed.With the scythe coming at him he had to resort to something he hated to do.

He let go of his blades and just managed to trap the scythe's blade within his palms, inches away from his head."Eh?"Levt commented."I figured you for a Devil Fruit user."

To Shin this was the worst of insults, strength and abilities were to be gained from training and not from eating something.

He pushed the scythe away and dealt out a punch with his right fist, the blow powerful enough to sent Levt flying straight up and the guard crashed into the ceiling before gravity made him drop down again.After one more punch when Levt came into range again the battle was over.

Shin extracted his blades and was about to continue his search when he made a realization, he'd be able to search quicker and easier if he changed into the uniform of Levt. He'd just drop the cloak and like that he'd look like just any other lower ranked guard here.

And so he started undressing Levt and then later himself before he dressed himself as a guard.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

"Huh?" Garrick looks over to his right side and sees a fodder Marine faint to the ground. 

Fez's hero, *ZANE GARRICK, HERO OF JUSTICE!!!* notices him on the ground. Fez tries to straighten himself up, but the presence of such an awe-inspiring man prevented him from doing anything but bask in his glory.


The Marine wears a Miners helmet instead of a cap and clenches a shovel in his right hand. Garrick looms over him and smacks him around, "Hey fodder, you dead?" 

The Marine mumbles something incoherently. Garrick nods, "Good," suddenly he grabs him by the legs and swings him up into the air, "Lucky you wore a helmet GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Garrick bellows.   

Fez felt a surge of pride. Garrick had only met him today and already he commends him for being prepared. Such a great man, Garrick was.

He dives into a mass of Pirates and begins swinging around the Marine like a human club, bashing away any Pirate that gets near. 

"MY favorite move!" Garrick yells as he smacks a Pirate in the face with his improvised club, launching the Pirate into the air. 

Fez screams in delight as Garrick hits the marines using his own body. To fight alongside his hero was a dream come true. He tried to tell Garrick how great it felt fighting alongside him, but Fez could see the zeal in Garrick's eyes as he brought upon justice on the pirates. Inspired, he steeled himself as Garrick continued to pound marines with his body, even if whenever he misses(which he rarely did) Fez's head would collide on the stone pavement.

_The Windy Dirge_

It was sunset. The Dirge readied to set sail, only waiting for Ruru and Grieze to arrive. The attack would begin at midnight, when the marines would least expect it. 

Wilder dashed back into the ship, Grieze mounted on his Ostrich. Riding with him was one of the pirates he had beaten in a game of cards . Several other crews pledged to help, but only if they got a large share of the loot. That was fine, as long as the Monarch pirates got the Pacifista parts.

A couple of smaller ships docked next to the Windy Dirge, Ruru riding on one of them. He stood next to a couple of beaten-up pirates, whom Ruru defeated in battle to gain their help. The old butler jumped back into the ship, carrying the beaten-up pirates with him.

"Didn't think you'd rack up this much wins, old man." Greize said.

"The same to you, Mr. Greize."

Both Monarch pirates and the captains they brought with them headed to the dining room, where Rek was going to tell them of the plan.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

Richter serviert Vs Rex-

  FWAM! Richter?s club strikes Rex?s guitar. ?D?damn?.? Rex struggles to hold the club back. ?S..such power?? Rex thinks to himself. ?This is the strength of justice.? Richter places his left hand on the club and uses all his force to throw Rex into one of the thorny vines of the rose bush. ?GUAH!? A small thorn pierces Rex?s shoulder. ?This ain?t bein the proper spot for a fight?? Rex coughs. ?Well, perhaps it be one for him.? He chuckled before dropping down and covering his shoulder in strings. ?That should be patchin in till Belle can fix it.?

  ?Justice will prevail. There is no use fighting.?  The two charge, Rex jumps into the air and grips the neck of his guitar with both hands. ?I?LL BE ENDIN YA! G-SHARP!? Richter raises his arm, his right hand on the handle of his club, then places his left hand on the other end of the club. Rex?s guitar hits dead center on the club, but Richter doesn?t budge an inch. ?D?damn it?? Richter swung his club and knocked Rex away, The Irishman flipped and landed on his feet. ?Won?t be easy fightin him.? Rex sighed.

  Richter cracked his neck and shoulders, a loud POP THUD! Could be heard. ?Sorry, Seems my right shoulder wasn?t in its proper place.? Rex blinked ?Did I pop it out? or was it already out.? Rex was having trouble telling, if he popped it out that would mean there was a chance.. but it was already out of place.. he would more than likely not making it out of here with his body attached to his head.  ?Time to get serious.? Richter  grips his club tightly and charges at Rex. ?I?ll be taken anything ya got!? Rex prepares to block the attack.

  ?Die filthy pirate.? Richter thrusts his club forward, Rex blocks with the back of his guitar. ?I won?t be loosin!? Rex smirked, however he failed to notice a small crack that formed from the first time he blocked Richter, With this next attack.. The crack grew large and a small pierce fell onto the ground before Richter pulled away. Rex gripped his guitar by the Neck and rushed forward. ?CHORD 10!? he began to swing his Guitar wildly.

?F-Sharp! F-Minor! G-Major!  D-Flat! B-Flat! A-Sharp!? He swung his guitar at an angle, Richter blocked. He jabbed forward, Richter blocked again. Rex gripped the guitar with both hands, spun and swung with the back of the guitar towards Richter, blocked once more. he swung with one hand to the right with the back of the guitar, again blocked. he followed the same only this time he swung down, again blocked. then he swung upwards with the side of the guitar aiming to hit the man?s chin but again blocked!

?Seems? I can?t be hittin ya with just this speed.? Rex sighed. ?You won?t hit me with any speed. Justice moves at the speed of honor.? Rex sweatdropped. ?That don?t be makin much sense. And I?ll be informin ya.. I?ve been goin easy.? Rex spins his guitar around. ?Though I?m supposing I?ll be needin to use a few songs to be breakin through yer defense. It won?t be too difficult!? Rex chuckled and charged forward, never realizing the slow building crack on his guitar.

   Frank Armstrong Vs Nolan-

  ?YOU DAMN WEAKASS PIRATE! TAKE THIS SERIOUSLY!? Frank punched forward; Nolan simply ducked and swept his leg, causing Frank to fall to the ground. ?Damn it.? The man quickly got up and punched Nolan?s stomach, causing him to cough up a decent portion of saliva and breakfast.  ?D?damn? that?s? a lot of power?.? Nolan coughed. ?That?s right you son of a bitch! I trained my body to be the ultimate weapon! I don?t need to carry around a club or a damn anchor! My fists are the most destructive weapon on the planet.?

?Full of yourself? huh?? Nolan grips the end of his Anchor and swings with one hand, Frank bends back and kicks upward, avoiding the anchor and hitting Nolan?s chin, Sending the navigator high into the air. ?W..what the hell? kind of power is this!?? He spins and tries to get himself in a good position to counter attack but the man below seems to be prepared for that as well. ?COME ON LITTLE MAN!!! TAKE ME ON WITH ALL YOU?VE GOT!!!? he shouts and chuckles causing the cigarette in his mouth to bounce. ?I?ll give you something to laugh about.?

  Nolan Is high enough to grip onto one of the large thorns. He punches forward and jabs his fingers into it, pulling himself up. ?Alright, let?s see how you like this.? He places his feet on one of the stems the thorn is jetting out of and bends down, keeping himself secured using the thorn. ?HERE I COME!? Nolan let?s go and kicks off as hard as he can, flying directly towards Frank. His fist is outstretched, his body is the perfect shape to slice through the air at high speed. ?DIE YOU SON OF A BITCH!? Frank grins and throws a round house with his right fist. The two fists clash and create a powerful shockwave that rips up the ground around them.


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 30, 2009)

-With Belle-

She stares down the hallway at the man and takes out her bow and lowers her yellow visors.  "Just who are you!?"
*"I am Sojourner Truth, Demon Guard Squad Second Division Captain.  And then executed."*
"Yeah.  I haven't heard that one before."  She then pulls back on her bow.  "Angel's Barrage."  A dozen arrows then head straight for the target as Belle smirks.

Sojourner barely even reacts to the attack.  He simply takes out two swords and holds his arms outward.  *"Saint's Spear"*  He then slashes horizontally, sending a spear-shaped slash forward, crushing the oncoming arrows.  

Belle steps back slightly, in shock of what she just witnessed.


-With Anax-

"A Spartanian, eh?  THIS SHOULD BE FUN!  But, who were you?"
"It has been some time, so you may not recognize me, BUT I AM STRONAXIOUS!  Years ago, I was banished from Spartania because during my time at Agoge, I killed one of the soldiers.  TO PROVE MYSELF TO YOU!  YOU ALWAYS LOOKED DOWN AT ME, CLAIMING I COULD NEVER TAKE A LIFE, SO I PROVED YOU WRONG, AND WAS BANISHED!  BECAUSE OF YOU!!!!!!"

Anax stood there, picking his ear with his pinky, and flicking the wax away.  "I don't recall this at all."
"WHY YOU!"
"Obviously, if I couldn't remember your name, you must have not been a very strong warrior.  But as a banished Spartanian challenging me, you are aware that I must kill you now."
"NO!  IT IS I THAT SHALL BE DOING THE KILLING!"  He drew his massive sword and stared him down.
Anax took out his helmet, and placed it atop his head, and equipped his shield and spear, aiming it at Stronaxious.  "THEN LET US BEGIN!"

*"HOORAH!"* the two warriors exclaimed as they charged at one another.

-With Bolt and Jason-

Bolt waves at Joseph.  "Hey, Joe."
Joe points at him.  "WHAT THE HELL IS HE HERE FOR!"
"Oh.  Well, I brought my crew here to save you."
"AS IF I NEED SAVING!"
"YOU'RE IN A CELL!"
"I COULD GET OUT IF I WANTED!"
Bolt sighs.  "WILL YOU TWO JUST SHUT UP ALREADY!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 30, 2009)

*Klantu Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Jason reformed after the explosion and looked around scratching his head. However all he could see was his crew getting to their feet in annoyance. "Uh oh, did we just let them get away?" Jason asked trying to hold back a snicker. Samantha shot him a look that would have made brave men shit their pants. "Aw shit" Jason said suddenly realizing the seriousness of the situation. "We better go after them or we better pray Akainu dies in the war against whitebeard" Jason said snapping his fingers. Samantha screamed in frustration before she sunk her fist through Jason's head scattering him.

_Meanwhile......_

"You know I am going to wring your neck and rip those blasted wings off your back right?" Marc roared sprinting after Simo. The rest of the crew laughed raucously as they pounded down the beach towards *The Black Sword.* "Prepare for cast off, I really can't deal with that fucking weirdo right now" Marc said hastily as the crew clambered aboard the ship. *"It seems we have guests"* Smirnov said pointing at the two warships in the distance coming towards the island. "Just put us out ot sea" Marc said quickly, "if they get in our way they will have signed their own fucking wills."

*Otoro Empire, With Korver and Su Lin*

*The Tempest* pulled majestically into the harbor on the island, strangely there were no guards around. Korver shrugged his shoulders and helped Su Lin on to the dock. As they made their way forward Korver suddenly stopped, "one second please my dear" he said to Su Lin. Korver listened off into the distance and what met his ears brought a smile to his face. "It seems the rookies have finally started a fracas" Korver said grinning from ear to ear. "There is one man I must see, it is the reason we are here" Korver said stepping forward again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2009)

With Jason/Joseph/Bolt-

"I think these are the keys.." Jason tries to unlock the cell door but fails. "See, here's the question. Even if you free me how exactly do you expect to cut the seastone handcuffs off?" He asked. "Don't worry about it savior rodgers!" A man steps forward and takes out a small bit of metal, jabbing it into the cell lock, after a few moments of fiddling around the cell opens up. "I used to be an infamous lock pick. Now, please hand over your cuffs Brother of the savior." Joseph sighs and hands his hands over, The man begins to dig in the lock of the handcuffs until they pop off. 

"Alright, feels good to not be stuck in these anymore." He smirked. "You've only been in jail for a few days. you're lucky i got here." Jason smirked. "Who the hell you callin lucky cause your ass saved me?" Joseph grumbled. "I was going to escape anyways." He pushed Jason out of the way when a piece of paper fell out from his pocket. "Eh? what's this?" Jason picked it up, on it was Jason's name. The paper shook and turned, pointing at Jason. "Oh? The paper is pointing at me.. why would you have somethin like this?" Jason asked.

"N...NO REASON AT ALL! SHUT UP! I WASN'T LOOKING TO JOIN YOUR CREW! GO AWAY! NO ONE LIKES YOU!" a grin grew across Jason's face. "You want to be a member of my pirate crew... don't you...?" He asked. "SCREW THAT! WHO WOULD WANT TO JOIN YOUR CREW!" Joseph walked off. "Hey! wait up! you need our ship anyway!" Jason shouts. "Wrong, Actually i don't." He pointed to the very back of the island. "The marines have to get in somehow. To avoid giving the prisoners false hope, they use a secret cave or caves. This is so that they can increase numbers in silence without the prisoners knowing." 

Jason blinked. "Wow... you actually knew that?" He asked. "Indeed!" Joseph held up a small book. "IT WAS IN THE HANDBOOK!" he cheered. "I only just recently started reading it.. it's amazing i got away with so much crap.. i can't find a single thing in here i ever did..." He rubbed his chin. "Anyways. It's time for me to-" BOOOOOOM!!!!!!! a large explosion could be seen in the direction Joseph was pointing. "DIP SHIT PIRATES!" a voice calls over the intercom. "THERE IS NO HOPE OF ESCAPE! ALL BOATS HAVE BEEN DESTROYED! ONLY ONE SINGLE SHIP REMAINS AND I'D LOVE TO SEE YOU FIT ON THAT PIERCE OF CRAP SHIP OWNED BY THE LITTLE TREE PIRATES!"

Joseph blinked. "FUCK!" He shouts. "ALSO! Jason Rodgers, Joseph Rodgers and Bolt fly. WE'RE COMIN FOR YOU ASSHOLES!" The voice cuts out and the large black rose above the island erupts with a small explosion as two figures fall from the sky. "Hey, Jason, i ever tell you that i love you?" Joseph asked. "no." Jason responds. "Good, then i don't have to take it back."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2009)

_With The Angel Pirates..._
Helen draws her sword and races around the ship, severing any ropes or bindings that hold her in place. As she races past the hull several shipwrights throw pipe hitch knives at her which she deflects away with a swipe of her sword.  

"DIE YOU HEATHEN WITCH!" yells a shipwright who charges at her, swinging around a 6 foot long hacksaw. In fact the very same shipwright who Helen had taught a lesson on feminism earlier. 

Helen brakes to a halt to meet his charge, "Bring it pig!" she yells at him. He swings the hacksaw around in a wide seeping horizontal circle, like a tornado. Helen stands her ground calmly as the spinning blade draws towards her face and then suddenly the blade stops mid spin. 

The shipwrights eyes wide as he sees Helen gripping the blade of the hacksaw with her left hand. She returns his gaze with her intense ice blue eyes. "IMPOSSIBLE!" he screams as his hands tremble, trying to pull out of her grip but Helen's hand doesn't even budge an inch. 

"Why so surprised *brother*?" Helen asks with a smirk, "I am woman hear me roar!"  she adds just before kicking him in the family jewels, causing him  to crumple to the ground in a breathless heap. Helen casually tosses away the saw and looks down at the palm of her left hand with interest. She sees a long cut going across her palm just as she suspected there would be. 

"Still needs work," she mutters in slight disappointment. Nonetheless she finishes severing the bindings of the ship and leaps up to the top deck. She sees Mathias blast away a group of Shipwrights trying to climb aboard while Willoby unfurls the sails, complaining about his aching back. 

Willoby, the resident Vet/closest thing to a Doctor, notices Helen's bleeding hand and quickly walks towards her, "Let me see that Missy," he tells Helen but she waves him off, "Thanks Doc but I'm fine," she responds. Helen instead rips off the left sleeve of her sky blue Kimono, which has white cloud like patterns embroidered on it, and wraps the torn cloth tightly across her left palm. 

"See all better!" she tells him with a grin, showing him her hand. 

"BAH! Don't come complainin to me when you get tetanus or blood poisoning!" he bellows. 

_With Garrick..._
Garrick finally gets tired of using Fez as a meat mallet and drops him to the deck. Around the both of them lay dozens of unconscious and brutalized Pirates. The Marine Commodore peers down at Fez not expecting him to be alive, no one survives this technique, but to his immense surprise he sees the fool still breathing. 

Garrick laughs, "You might have a bright future as a battering ram gyahahahahaha!" he guffaws but then his face becomes serious, "Good job boy, doesn't it feel good to sacrifice for Justice!"  Even though Garrick really wasn't doing much of the sacrificing. 

Garrick casually walks away, stepping over the pile of batter pirates to make sure everything is fine with his precious new ship of war.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 30, 2009)

*Otoro Empire*
Several more shipwrights attempted to invade the Angel Pirates ship (which still needs to be named) wielding all sorts of saws, hammers, and knives. Just as they were about to board the ship an open palm was extended in their face, causing them to hault. Mathias looked over at the shipwrights. "Forgive us, but this was something of great importance. Thank you for allowing us to enter your great culture." Mathias said while bowing.

"WE DIDN'T ALLOW YOU TO ENTER SHIT!" One of the shipwrights bellowed as he charged at Mathias. He swung a giant saw at him which Mathias easily evaded by doing a back bend. "Well, you kind of did 'brother'. Remember you opened up the main gates allowing our entrance?" Mathias said with a smug grin. "DIE!" The shipwright said as he brought down his saw. Mathias spun on his hands and tripped the shipwright with his feet. When the shipwright fell Mathias blasted him in the stomach with an open palm. "That's not something you want to wish upon your brother is it, brother?" Mathias said as he grinned even more at the shipwright.

The other shipwrights charged Mathias with a battle cry and weapon in hand. Mathias began to rotate his arms in a crazed manner, gathering up wind in his hands. When the shipwrights approached, Mathias threw the wind at the ground, throwing all of them into the air including Mathias. *"RISING CURRENT!"* Mathias exclaimed as all of them ascended into the air. The shipwrights looked down to see the tremendous height they were at. They then began to whimper. 

Mathias smiled politely at them and acted as something like this was an everyday thing as they began to freefall. *"GALE FORCE PALM FURY!"* Mathias said as he hit all of the shipwrights in the air with numerous winded open palm strikes. They were each launched towards the ground and created a miniature crater when they landed. Mathias landed with the utmost of elegance.  Suddenly, a large shadow covered Mathias. Mathias turned around to see a huge man with a long gray beard and thinning hair. He wore brass knuckles. A text box appeared to introduce the man.

_Otoro Empire Member: Granddaddy
Head of the Otoro Family_​
"Grandaddy is here!" Grandaddy said as he raised his massive arms in the air. "How dare you people enter our precious Empire and pose as our brothers! Unforgivable!" Granddaddy said as he brought down his knuckles upon Mathias. Mathias did a back flip to avoid the strike which uprooted some of the ground. Granddaddy then persued him. Mathias took note of his style. "You're powerful, that's for sure. But your speed isn't anything to brag about." Mathias commented. 

Granddaddy clenched his hands and started to swing them about attempting to hit Mathias with a fatal blow. Mathias formed the yin-yang symbol in the air with his hands, *"HARMONIC WIND FUSION!"* Mathias said as his body seemingly "fused" with the wind. Mathias nimbly evaded each of Grandaddy's blows by twisting, bending, and jumping with the aid of the wind. "How can you win when you can't even hit your opponent? I am now as free as the wind." Mathias declared.

"BLAH! I'll still break you!" Granddaddy said as he charged. Suddenly, Mathias began to what appeared as dancing around Granddady. He had his arms outstretched, creating an air current as he danced around Granddaddy. "You boys nowadays fight like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" Granddaddy stated as he took a swipe at Mathias but missed. *"Dancing Lotus of the wind!"* Mathias said as he delivered punches and palm strikes to every angle of Grandaddy's body, particularly his legs.

Granddaddy faltered for a moment as he held his legs in pain. "Defeating you will be as simple as breaking your stance." Mathias explained. Grandaddy started to spin and give Mathias a hook shot. Mathias in turn began to spin also with his arms stretched out like a plane gathering wind. *"Great twister of Zephyrus!"* Mathias exclaimed as he began spinning in the inverse direction inside of a mini twister. Mathias knocked Granddaddy's arm away and sent him spinning also. 

Mathias stopped his spinning and quickly approached the spinning Granddady. Mathias crouched under him and started to spin. He jumped up with his fist outreached, uppercutting Granddaddy. *"Notus's gust uppercut!"* Said Mathias as Grandaddy when spiraling into the air with a current of wind following him. When he would come down was left to be determined. "That's all she wrote."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 30, 2009)

With Shin

"Odadammit."Shin was annoyed and uncomfortable in the Saigohi guards uniform, he pulled at his collar in an attempt to ease his breathing."Having to bail out my subordinates is getting old, and now he's making me resort to cosplaying, damn underlings."And yes, he still seemed to be under the impression that he was the captain of the Awesome Shin pirates, and yes, that's how he mentally referred to the crew.Well though there were variations of that but it came down to a tribute to his awesomeness.

He looked himself over in the mirror one last time, the clothes were just his size with the exception of the pants, they were slightly too long but it would have to do.After strapping his swords back on he headed out, he managed to search the castle for over 10 minutes before he finally ran into another guard and that one just ran past him.

A minute later he spotted that guard, cowering in a closet and Shin quickly closed the door after promising not to tell Chief Warden Jackson about this."Good, now I know the Chief's name."He mumbled under his breath and he then got an another idea."How about I lock that door from the outside.....Uh.....Fella...."He wasn't sure what to call a supposed fellow guard and settled on the first thing that he came up with."That way you're safe."It didn't make much sense but it didn't need to, the man was desperate and there really was nothing he could do about it anyways.

Shin assumed he heard a yes from the other side of the door as he locked the broom closet door and then moved on.

He eventually reached a large hallway were he encountered a large group of nervous guards who rushed past him, they seemed lost and Shin assumed they were all still inexperienced.One asked him if he shouldn't go with them to support the higher ranking guards but Shin said he would catch up later after getting something he had forgotten.

After passing trough the doorway at the end of that hallway he reached a large chamber.Empty save for one man standing in front of a window with a pair of binoculars.Apparently he was watching the various battles, well those that he could from this location, while enjoying a cigar.When he noticed Shin he stared at him for a moment, and just as a tense Shin was about to reach for his katana the man finally spoke up.

*"Don't know what to do rookie?"*The man asked as he motioned Shin to get closer.*"What's your name rookie?"*Shin went with the first alias he could come up with, which he figured was pretty safe since he made it up and it had passed inspection during a marine border check."Shino Sakemoto, sir."

*"Shino huh?"*The man didn't seem to be suspect anything and just went back to looking trough the binoculars.*"Do you smoke Shino?"*Shin replied with a honest yes.*"Buzzahahaha."*The man laughed loudly."Good to see you're honest, I could smell it on ya."He took out a cigar and handed it to Shin."Here."A lit match followed and Shin lit the cigar.

"I'm not a real cigar man but I enjoy the occasional Havanesan."Havanes being an island known for their cigars.

*"Good, good Buzzahahaha."*This had to be the creepiest laugh Shin had ever heard.But the man seemed in a good mood.*"You do know who I am right?"*Shin wasn't sure but since he only knew one name he went with."Chief Warden Jackson, sir?"Another.*"Buzzahahaha."*And the man nodded.*"Indeed I am, rookie."*
*
"You enjoy that cigar now, we'll have to join the battle soon, in all my years here it's the first time I had to go out personally but it looks like our latest arrival had some skilled and determined friends."*A loud explosion caught their attention.*"That sounded close, I'd better take care of that."*Shin hated to do it but he needed to get rid of this guy fast and so unsheathed silently and slashed with his blade at noselevel. 

If he took out the boss this fast he'd be able to get Tatsu out a lot quicker, maybe even before they got Buster Called or whatever the marines had in mind.Odds were that the guards called for backup by now and if they took too long the Infinite would be long gone before they could escape.

Buzz didn't seem to notice the sword but at the last second, right after it divided his cigar into two smaller ones. He raised his hand, Shin believed he saw something shine in his palm and the blade was blocked seemingly with nothing more then his palm.

"Heh, I was hoping to get this over with but figured a Chief wouldn't be killed this easily."Shin jumped back, drew his other blade, and came in for another attack but these were blocked by Buzz's bare arms.But this time he spotted something shine again, now Shin could clearly see what was being used to block his blades.

Bladed chains had appeared on his arms, turned out he was a Devil Fruit user, and Shin assumed that other shine in his palm was also that of a bladed chain.
*
"It took so long, I kinda started to doubt myself but it turns out that I was right about you being that Shin Yagami."*Shin was surprised to hear this.*"Yeah, you had the whole polite but lost and confused rookie act down but it was kinda suspicious that the first time I see a guard with three swords happens to show up right after a notorious pirate swordsman shows up, who also happens to carry three swords*."

Shin jumped back to put some distance between him and his opponent."I see, well if you don't mind, I'm in a hurry."Buzz laughed once again.*"Buzzahahah, straight to the point now huh?"*He used his powers to run bladed chains vertically over his legs.*"Well let's get serious then."*A distinct sound was heard and then started buzzing like an chainsaw.


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 30, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II*

"Meow, Meow, Meow"

"What was that?" asked one of the pirates on board the *Dark Justice II* who had been tasked with guarding one of the bombs.

"What was what?" asked his partner.

"Meow, Meow, Meow"

"That, that meowing sound." answered the first pirate.

"Hell if I know," answered his partner, "go check it out."

"You go check it out!"

"*Sigh* we'll both go check it out." The two pirates approached the corner around which the sound had been coming from.

"What the hell? It's just some little cat!" said the first pirate.

"Well yes, that would explain the meowing..." answered his partner.

"That's not my point, my point is, why is this cat on a marine ship?"

"Just look at it, it's wearing a marine uniform, it must be the crew's pet or something.  Let's teach it a lesson."

"Yeah we're going to kick the..."

"Neko Bomb Bubbles!" *Pop, Pop, Pop, Pop, Pop, Pop* the bubbles that Stray Cat had been releasing (which produced the "meows" that the pirates had heard) popped, tearing the 2 foddery pirates to pieces.  Stray Cat carefully defused the bomb and used one of his bubbles to send it out of the ship and moved it out harmlessly into the water.

"Well that makes 5 bombs down, I better keep looking around though, who knows how many are still on board."  And so he continued his hunt for the hidden bombs.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 30, 2009)

*Otoro Empire, With Korver and Su Lin*

"That's all she wrote." Suddenly the sound of applause filled the air and Mathias turned around confused. Watching the entire thing from a distance sat Korver, however what he was sitting on would have made others around him cringe. The battered body of one of the shipwrights served as Korver's chair as he had been foolish enough to attack Korver. Korver stood up from his "chair" and began to walk forward slowly all the while clapping. "That was magnificent" Korver said with a smile, "you are truly a child that is loved by the wind."

Mathias watched Korver carefully, despite Korver's appearance he could tell Korver was not an enemy to be overlooked. The man before him radiated confidence and power, and what was worse Korver had just seen Mathias fight while Mathias knew nothing about him. "My friends are here, don't try anything stupid" Mathias said hoping to scare Korver off.  "Don't worry" Korver said placing his sunglasses on top of his head revealing his eyes. "My partner is here, we won't be interrupted." Mathias assumed his stance, the enemy wasn't about to let him pass. "You want to fight me?" Korver said confused.

"Isn't that why you are here?" Mathias asked cautiously not wanting to fall into a false sense of security. "While the thought of us clashing our powers does seem interesting we don't have time for such trivial matters" Korver said mulling it over in his mind. "You didn't think the Otoro Empire would fight you alone did they?" Korver asked. "What are you saying?" Mathias said still untrusting of Korver. "There are quite a few marine ships on the way here" Korver said simply. "If you want to make your escape I can help you" Korver said with a slight smile.

"How can I trust you?" Mathias asked, "well honestly the thing is you don't have any reason to" Korver responded. "But if you don't you can't exactly leave here alive" Korver said laughing. "If I was your foe I would have attacked you already wouldn't I?" Korver asked applying logic to the situation. "This is true" Mathias said, "whats in it for you?" "Well of the Rookie crews only a few interest me, and you are quite the main attraction for The Angel Pirates" Korver explained. "Why is that?" Mathias asked. "Lets just say we have a lot in common" Korver said creating a small tornado in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2009)

With James-

He runs through the hallways, "Dammit, why am I the only one still alone!" he shrugs, "Whatever, I'll be the first to find Joseph easily!" he continues to run for another few minutes, "Alright...so the place where he's being kept should be in this room right up ahead," he busts through the door and enters a room with chains with steel balls on the end of them hanging from the ceiling. There is plenty of furniture all over the place and on a couch a man in a hat and cloak sits.

He remains seated as James enters, he gets a closer look and sees that the man has a tooth pick in his mouth and multiple scars along his face, as well as longish hair, "Your not Joseph, who're you?" the man smirks, "The name's Irrsinn Rufen, Demon Guard Squad General."

James ponders for a moment, "Demon Guard Squad General...Sounds important, alright get up and lets fight!" he draws two of his swords, "I'm comfortable right here," he says emotionlessly, "Fine! I'll get you up!" he transforms into Gorilla Point and stomps the ground, breaking off a large piece of ground and sending it into the air. He then turns his swords to the dull side and smacks them into the piece of ground.

The giant piece of rubble goes flying at the General, "Hm..." it gets split into four pieces and flies into the wall behind him, "Fine, lets go at it then," he finally stands up and draws his four swords between his pinky/ring fingers and middle/index fingers. 

"Four swords eh?" James goes into Monkey Point and wields all five of his, "Your one short of greatness!" he prepares to charge forward but Irrsinn beats him to it. They clash blades but James lifts his leg and attacks with the sword in his feet, however the General blocks the attack by twisting one of the blades held in his fingers, "This'll be fun..." he says emitting a strange aura.

Nick/David vs Kiki-

The two run around in a wide circle, firing bullets at every step as well as dodging the opposing bullets with a few good steps, "Hey your pretty good, I thought a cutie like yourself was only good looks," she says as they finally stop.

David takes over, "Well ya no, we could just-" he ducks under another bullet, "Dammit! I keep falling for that!" Nick facepalms, "That's why I'm gona' take over!" he says raising his arm.

"Blitzkreig Blast!" he loads a red coin into his arm and fires a blast of red at the girl, "Interesting, I've got some special rounds too," she loads a new bullet into her pistol, "Inferno Round!" she shoots a giant blast of fire that hits Nick's and explodes.

"Eh? That sounds familiar," Kikki, "Yea, the only pirate I've got an ounce of respect for is that Annie girl from the Unnamed Crew. I  plan on taking her down and show her who who the true female gunslinger is!" David's eyes light up, "You want to shower with her!?!" "Show her! Show her! You pervert!" she shouts looking away and firing more bullets.

Eric vs Zach Peterson

The rabbit man got in close range and got a strong kick right in Eric's gut that sent him flying backwards. He gets back up and stretches, "Soru!" he punches him in the face after closing the gap with soru but he quickly spins around and goes to kick him once again, "Kami-e!" he avoids the attack and comes back with a kick of his own.

It sends Zach sliding backwards but not enough damage, "Pathetic, you marines are all the same!" he rushes forward again but Eric Geppous to the sky, "Crap, physical attacks won't work on him, I could resort to my devil fruit..." he thinks for a moment, "Or..." he returns to the ground.

"Gona' face the music?" Zach asks hoping around. He stomps the ground and leaps high into the air and then starts to fall back down on top of Eric, however he leaps backwards just in time.

The impact caused some shockwaves which made his landing difficult but he quickly recovers and sorus forward, "Shigan!" he stabs his index finger forward and the tip just pierces Zach's skin, "What was that!" he kicks him right in the stomach and sends him flying into the air, holding his stomach.

_"Dammit...that wasn't good enough..."_ he manages to get into a Geppou, "Wait a minute..." something hits him and he returns to the ground.

"I won't lose to a freakin' bunny," he points his finger forward, "Spike Tip!" a spike extends from his finger point in the same way that it would normally but there is almost always a chain attached to the other end.

"Soru!" he gets in front of Zach, "Shigan!" he finger succesfully pierces his chest, "You little! But that's still not enough!" the fur covered pirate shouts, ready to retaliate to the pirate who's finger is in his chest, "Spiked Chain Bullet!" he shoots a chain out of his finger and it pierces straight through his entire chest and out the other side.

Eric retracts his chain back into his finger as Zach's body stumbles backwards in pain, "Chain Whip!" he smacks the pirate with his chain arm, "Double Chain Bullet!" he fires a chain from each of his index fingers and they smack right into his temple.

He runs forward and delivers a final kick to his chest and he tumbles backwards until his unconcious body stops rolling, "And now..." he walks forward and points his finger at him, "Chain Rope," the chain wraps around the rabbit man who has now reverted back to his normal form, "Better get this guy back to Garrick...It sure was nice using my powers again," he says dragging them an back towards the ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2009)

_Clemens vs Rocky...._
Rocky charges at Clemens in what has developed into a fistfight of sorts. The boxer throws a flurry of electrified punches at his opponent. Clemens bobs and weaves, ducking in and out of his lumbering strikes which seem weighed down by the steel plated fists that he wears. 

_I wonder how he's generating that electricity?_ Clemens muses as she ducks a stiff right cross by only bare inches, and the top of her flaming red hair stand on end. She can feel the raw power of his punch slice through the air, knowing that if just one of them connects it may very well be lights out for her. 

"This fight just isn't good for my hair!" she complains while nimbly executing a spinning foot sweep aimed at Rocky's feet. He manages to skip over her spinning sweep like he's doing a jumping jack drill, and counters. 

*"CREED CRUSHER!"* he exclaims, slamming his right steel fist into the ground in front of Clemens. The impact produces an electrical surge that travels through the deck and hits Clemens feet, funneling up her body. She grits her teeth in pain as she feels thousands of volts of electricity course through her body, unable to think or move. She tries to right herself, but Rocky appears in front of her in a rush of speed and blasts her in the face with a hard jab that sends her careening across the deck.

Clemens rolls end over end across the top of the ship but she manages to recover and cartwheel to her feet, digging her nails into the deck, and grinding to a halt in a crouching position. The lady Marine rubs her jaw and licks away a trickle of blood from her lower lip, all the while staring daggers at the Pirate. Rocky spins around in celebration and pumps his fists into the air, "Yo I did it!" he exclaims in triumph. 

Clemens can't help but smirk at the punch drunk boxer, and her green eyes begin to glow, "One more round...." she responds calmly. 
_
With The Angel Pirates..._
Helen eyes the newcomers with distrust, "Forget them. Let's just go while we still can," she tells Mathias, "We've been through far worse then this and never needed anyone....certainly not their type," she states emphatically.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 30, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates*

"Isn't that blond one rude" Su lin said with a smile
"You sure you don't want to kill them Korver darling" Su lin said glaring at Helen
"I don't like rude children" 

Nicobi looked at the woman

"No one is killing anyone" Nicobi said
"You're right i'm going to be killing all of you" Su lin said
"Su lin my dear you know we didn't come here to kill anyone"
"I know what the plans were but plans change, I have a serious problem with disrespect" he said stressing on the last word and resting her glare on Helen again.

*Aboard The Dark Justice II
*
Tsubaki raced around the ship, the pirates left guards with each bomb. A pair of men hanging around a ship that should have been empty was a dead give away. She entered a room and surprised the men. She crushed a man's throat with the butt of her staff then used it to crack him in his head. The other man recovered and lunged at Tsubaki she tripped him up and drove the butt of the staff into the back of the man's skull then drove her heel into the mans neck. 

"Shit I got blood on the deck" Tsubaki thought
"I hope Garrick doesn't see that" she said walking out the door

She noticed a cat in a marine uniform with a pair of pirates in of him in a bleeding mess

"Did that cat do that?" Tsubaki asked herself
"Must be some kind of zoan devil fruit" she thought
"I'll figure that out later" she said and ran off to search for more bombs

Elsewhere

Karl stood looking and the man

"You are a strange one aren't you" Karl said
"I would prefer to call it different" Mr. Clock said

Karl's figure blurred and he threw a punch that almost his Mr. Clock but he dodged just in time. Mr. Clock nodded with a smile, Karl's from blurred again but Mr. Clock dodged the flurry of punches. Karl moved forward again but when he got close he felt strange. It felt like time stopped, and Mr. Clock hit him in the face. The blow knocked his head back and Mr. Clock disappeared again and slammed his can into Karls ribs.

"I bet you are wondering what's happening"
"I can control time" he said with a grand gesture
"He must have a fruit" Karl thought

He stepped forward and a thorn from Tsubaki's vine pierced his boot and stabbed him in his foot.

"Great" he thought

The spine was lodged in his foot he could feel pain shooting up his leg. Mr. Clock ran toward him and stopped then brought down his cane. Karl grabbed the cane and looked at Mr. Clock strangely 

"How did you do that?" He asked in a worried tone

Karl attempted to yank the the cane away from Mr. Clock but it came free exposing a long thin sword. Mr. Clock retreated and looked at Karl with a strange look

"You seemed to have broken my power"
"You still can't hit me though" Mr. Clock said with a smile

*With the Black sword Pirates*

They all got to the ship and sprang to action. While they were leaving Simo scaled the main mast to get comfortable in the snipers nest.

"What are you doing you blasted fairy" Marc roared
"They are too close to use the long range cannons"
"I don't feel like going all the way below deck to use the regular ones"
"So what the fuck are you going to do just let them fire cannon balls at us?"
"Nope" Simo said as he set up his rifle on one of the swivels 

He took aim and shot the main mast of the closest ship and got the other masts in quick succession

"Hey you up there" Wesley shouted
"Those exploding rounds are expensive to make" Wesley shouted up

With the masts of the ships destroyed the ship was dead in the water. 

Before another ship could be manned *The Black Sword* was cutting through the water

"We are running dark" Marc shouted
"They can't follow us if they can't see us" Marc said
"*That's my captain*" Smirnov said with a loud laugh


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2009)

_With The Angel Pirates..._
"I know what the plans were but plans change, I have a serious problem with disrespect,"  Su Lin said stressing on the last word and resting her glare on Helen again.

"You're the one being disrespectful," Helen retorts. 

She returns the woman's gaze and locks eyes with her. Helen can tell that whoever this lady is she's one dangerous customer but she's never been one to be intimidated by any man or woman. 

"I can't speak for the others here but I certainly want to be on my way and get back out into the open seas," Helen responds, "However if you mean to try and attack me or my nakama, rest assured I will respond in kind," she says with conviction in her voice, "I don't start fights but I have no problem ending them...." 

Helen is actually slightly disappointed that this woman is not a sword user but she won't discriminate when it comes to defending herself.


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 30, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II*

"Well it looks like this level of the ship is pretty much clear," Stray Cat thought to himself, "I'll leave the rest of the explosives to the others, but what bothers me is that while all of these bombs would have done some damage to the ship, none would have really truly destroyed it.  I better go check the storage rooms at the bottom of the ship (boy I'm glad that I talked to that designer before this all started, knowing about this ship certainly helps with this), some bombs that low in the ship could cause some pretty serious damage."

Stray cat ran down through the ship, occasionally taking out fodder pirates along the way as needed, none of them posing much of a challenge either due to stupidity, lack of talent, or both.  Finally he reached the door leading into the storage room.  The door was cracked open and he could hear someone talking to himself so he nosed his way inside.  The storage room was pretty empty, just a few crates and barrels scattered around, with a man standing off to one side.

*"I'll blow it up, I'll blow it all up! How dare they all marvel over this ugly old ship, it all pales in comparison to my beauty!"*

"Who the hell is that... must be one of the bombers." Stray Cat thought as he entered the room and spotted the man who had been talking to himself.  He had long, extremely light brown hair (about 2 shades off for pure white), blue eyes and very delicate looking features.  He seemed to have good fashion sense from what Stray Cat could see (or at least Stray Cat was quite sure that the man thought that he did) from the fashionable, frilly blue outfit the man was wearing.* "Huh, who's there? Oh just the pet of the crew.  I don't have time to deal with you little kitty, get lost!"* The man said as he turned back to fiddle with some rather large and strange looking bombs.

"I think you're right, you just ran out of time.  Neko Bullets!" Stray Cat said shooting a barrage of invisible air bullets at the man's back.  Before they hit however, the man nimbly dove to the side, the bullets simply smacking into the wooden walls of the room.

*"Ha, I thought as much, there's more to you little kitty than meets the eye!" *

"Damn, how did he know I was going to attack?"

*"You must be one of the ones who took out the pirates who planted my bombs on the upper decks huh?  I heard a meowing in one of the Den Den Mushis I gave one of the groups before I lost communication, and judging from the blood on your little uniform and the bloody paw prints you're leaving, I'd say you killed them!"*

"Hmph, this guy is sharper than he looks..."

*"Well it doesn't matter, soon this ship'll be blown to pieces, and you along with it!  I'm so tired about hearing about this ship! I'm Ajax Billings, an artist originally from the South Blue, though I suppose you pigheaded marines probably label me as a terrorist for hire.  You see, I'm the most beautiful creature in the world, and so it's only right that I should destroy anything else that's considered beautiful or amazing since it could never measure up anyway, so when I heard Tauros was planning on attacking this ship, I volunteered my services for free!"*

"Well maybe he's not that sharp after all..."

*"I suppose I lied earlier little kitty, I suppose I do have some time to play with you.  These bombs have a 10 minute timer, I should have plenty of time to kill you, get off this boat, and find a lovely place to watch the explosions from in that time."*

"Neko Bullets!" Stray Cat cried shooting another barrage of bullets at the pirate bomber. "Shit, 10 minutes?! I have to find a way to stop him before that and defuse those weird looking bombs before that."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 30, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates*

Su lin walks over toward Helen radiating danger she walked past Nicobi and toward Helen. When she stood in front Helen she blew a cloud of smoke into Helen's face.

"Listen girl, if we fought"
"You wouldn't begin to fight, you'd just lose" Su lin said dangerously

Nicobi dropped to his knees and vomited, Helen reached for her sword with lightning quickness but Su lin hit the hilt with a quick palm thrust and knocked it back into it's sheath and held it there

"How do you feel my dear?" Su lin said with a smile

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

"That Island there is where the marine lock up should be" Nila said
"Thanks" Rensuei said looking at her with a smile
"We are going to do a little break out" Rensuei said
"Sontei and old friend of Ginkai and mine from the Sun Pirates"
"We were cabin boys"
"How did he get caught?" Kilik asked
"If he was aboard that boat he should be pretty strong right?" Kilik asked
"He's very strong, but he's also very lazy and he likes to sleep"
"My guess is he went to sleep and they caught him then" 
"You'll see him fight" Rensuei said with a smile 
"Kilik you will come with Ginkai and myself"
"Nila and Kai you guys are free to join the fun"

They both just looked at him

"No takers?"
"We'll go at night" Rensuei said

On Gahm Island

"What did you say?" Khan said in disbelief
"Fishmen destroyed the entire mining operation two days ago?"
"Thanks for the warning" 

Khan pulled a large den den mushi toward him and spoke into it

"SECURITY LEVEL ALPHA"
"I think we will have company very soon" 
"All that means is more fishmen to sell sir" Johnny
"You're right about that" Khan said with a smile
"I heard fishmen were strong, if they are anything like that one we have now"
"We won't even break a sweat"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2009)

_Talk about bad breath,_ Helen thinks with disgust as Su Lin spews out some kind of substance from her mouth that wafts in the air all over her.

Suddenly Nicobi collapses to his knees, vomiting on the floor. Helen instinctively reaches for her sword but Su Lin counters her sword draw with amazing speed. 

"How do you feel my dear?" Su lin said with a smile. 

Helen feels incredibly warm all of a sudden but she ignores it and shrugs off Su Lin's grip over her sheath. "I feel...." she's about to say that she feels about ready to kick this bitch's ass but instead Helen collapses to her knees. Her body feels incredibly hot and a cold sweat breaks out across her forehead. 

_Not so good...._Helen thinks inwardly, completing her statement. 

Sharp pains stab into her stomach doubling her over onto her side. "This isn't over..." she groans defiantly through gritted teeth, still trying to draw her sword but her hands tremble so much they won't even listen to her own brain's commands.

"Holy Smokes!" Doc Willoby exclaims as he runs towards Nicobi and Helen, "Fuck me and call me Whitebeard's son!"  He examines them both, quickly perceiving their conditions. 

Willoby turns towards Sanya, "Get me a medical bag from the Infirmary!" he yells. Sanya nods and quickly races below deck. Thankfully its already well stocked and Willoby had personally helped build that part of the ship. 

Helen and Nicobi both writhe in pain clutching their stomachs, "Easy now yougins I got ya!" he tells them reassuringly. 

He turns his attention towards Su Lin. Looking at her as one regards a venomous Cobra that that can kill with one bite, "So you have *that* Devil Fruit eh?" he tells her. 

Every Doctor worth his salt knows about the Byouki Byouki no Mi, the disease carrying Devil Fruit. Willoby just never thought that he would ever have the misfortune to encounter it first hand.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 30, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"Oh right I forgot" Tetra said snapping her fingers suddenly. The crew looked at her confused, "one second" she said disappearing below deck. She dashed down the hallway and through open the door to her room. She grabbed a small cloth bag and brought it back up top. She opened the bag and stuck her hand inside, Marc and a few of the others took a few steps back cautiously. "Can you guys stop being dumb?" Tetra asked almost laughing. She took her hand from the bag and revealed baby den den mushi.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

"Mi need fi hol two drink if mi a guh fight soon" Ginkai said rooting around in his bag for a bottle. He found a bottle of gray goose and popped off the top and began to drain it. Renseui looked at him in disbelief and a hint of annoyance. "Yuh wah hol some?" Ginkai said offering Renseui the bottle.

*With Korver and Su Lin*

Korver sighed at the childish display before turning to Su Lin. "Really now, couldn't you just let it go?" Korver asked. "They are just kids you know, and I happen to like their captain" Korver said as Mathias observed the scene stoically. Su Lin looks away before answering, "she has a bit too much lip for my liking" she say indicating to Helen who is doubled over in pain. Korver sighs again, "I can see this meeting is getting us no where." "I hope you will forgive my partner" Korver says to Mathias as he begins to walk away, "we will clear the path ahead of you." Korver turns to Su Lin and offers her his hand, "shall we?"


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 30, 2009)

-With Bolt, Joseph and Jason-

"Well, I guess it can't be helped."  He begins to remove the pink, heart-filled sling from his arm, and then stuff it into his pocket.  He then begins to rotate his right arm.  "Still a bit sore, but I should manage."
"Won't Belle get angry if you take that off?" Jason inquired.
Bolt looks over at him with evil in his eyes.  "Belle won't find out though, right?"  Jason and Joseph step back from Bolt slightly, scared from the look in his eyes.  He then grins, and turns back to the two men before them.  "Besides, who knows my body better than myself?"

Joseph steps forward, and points at the two men.  "Just who the hell are you two!?"
The man smirks.  "I am Eisen Baumstachler!  Chief Warden of this jail!"  He then points at the other man.  "And this man over here is..."
"..."
"..."
*"..."*
"INTRODUCE YOURSELF ALREADY!"
The man sighs.  "Fine... I'm Tempo Zulegen... Vice-Chief Warden..."

-Belle vs. Sojourner-

He slowly begins walking toward Belle.  *"All.  Intruders.  Will.  Be.  Terminated."*
"Angel's Blight"  An arrow with an explosive tip flies forward at the man.  But he simply takes out his blade, and slices the arrow in two, sending it flying in two different directions, and exploding behind him, causing his coat and hair to flap forward.
Belle tries the same tactic again and again, but is unsuccessful.  _"Shit, in this hallway, I have very little mobility.  And he's getting closer and closer!  I really don't want to get in a close quarters fight with this guy."_

-Anax vs. Stronaxious-

The two men simultaneously thrust their blades into the other one's gut.  They are now face to face, both with a crazy grin.
"I can see it in your eyes."
"See what!?"
"THE FEAR OF DEATH!  I probably saw that same look years ago.  YOU WILL NEVER HAVE THE TRUE SPIRIT OF A SPARTANIAN WARRIOR!"
"I'LL KILL YOU!"

Anax rears his head, and then headbutts Stronaxious, separating the two.  Both of their guts gushing out blood.  Stronaxious slightly winces in pain, as Anax stares him down, not breaking his gaze.  He then grins.  "WAVE OF POSEIDON!"  Anax spins and throws his shield onto the ground at a high speed and jumps on it.  He then begins to head straight for Stronaxious.
"You think you're the only one possessing the Attacks of the Gods?  WAVE OF POSEIDON!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

_With Garrick..._
Garrick laughs, "You might have a bright future as a battering ram gyahahahahaha!" he guffaws

"GARRICK-SAMA THINKS I HAVE A BRIGHT FUTURE! GARRICK-SAMA THINKS I HAVE A BRIGHT FUTURE!" Fez's mind screamed, still unable to speak in his presence.

 but then his face becomes serious, "Good job boy, doesn't it feel good to sacrifice for Justice!"  Even though Garrick really wasn't doing much of the sacrificing. 

Fez nodded slowly, his face still plastered with a smile of delight after having fought alongside *ZANE GARRICK, HERO OF JUSTICE!!!*"

_The Windy Dirge_

The pirates so far have found the Dirge to be very impressive. Not only did its arsenal far exceeded whatever they had, but the interior of the ship resembled a mansion more than it did a sea-going vessel.

When they arrived at the dining room they were met by several men and women wearing servant's attire. There was a long table inside, one that could fit at least 20 people, perhaps more. At the head of the table sat a well-dressed young man with a ponytail hairdo. To his right was a young woman wearing a sleeveless oriental robe that was much more elaborate than the one the young man wore. Her long auburn hair was tied in knots that were held by what seems to be thin wooden stakes.

Gentlemen, please sit down. Rek said. The pirate captains did just that, and when they sat at the table servants came in with food and drinks. 

I'm assuming that Ruru and Greize has already told you of our little attack on the marines, so I'll get right to the point. There's a marine flotilla at the nearby garrison that houses a substantial amount of loot. Alone no pirate crew can match a marine flotilla, especially if they happen to be fortified at a marine base, but our combined strength should be more than enough. Rek stood up from his seat, holding a wine glass in hand. After this we'll all have enough loot to last us a couple of months. Ou notoriety will skyrocket, and the marines will fear us. Who knows, they might even make us shichibukai.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 30, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice II
*
Karl looked at Mr. Clock, 

"I can't hit you?" 
"What makes you say that?"
"Oh just trust me" Mr. Clock said
"He's pretty confident" Karl thought

Karl moved toward Mr. Clock quickly and threw a slow punch, Mr. Clock easily dodged. Karl slowly began to increase the speed of his attacks but he still couldn't hit Mr. Clock. He dodged by a hair's breath each time

"That's not going to work" Mr. Clock said
"I can see the different speeds you are trying clear as day"
"Unless you've been holding back you aren't going to hit me"

Karl smiled

"You think i'm just a simple fighter and you have me figured out?" Karl said with a smile

He rushed at Mr. Clock and threw a punch which was blocked the chain moved slightly and grazed Mr. Clock. He grabbed his face with shocked look

"Did that chain just move?" Mr. Clock asked
"Well I re adjusted it before the attack" Karl lied
"If you keep dodging by a hair's breath i'll keep hitting you" Karl said messing with the chains

Meanwhile

Tsubaki ran around the ship but she found no other marines

"That cat in the marine uniform did all this" Tsubaki said looking at another body riddled with holes streaming blood. She heard meowing and slowly walked toward a room. She saw the cat standing infront of a clearly deranged man.

"Let me see exactly what this cat can do" Tsubaki said to herself


----------



## koguryo (Jul 30, 2009)

*Nonki*

Miso walks out of her room on the Nonki and begins to address everyone, "Our current mission is canceled for now.  I have just been given word we are to go to Black Porcupine and give support to the guards and wardens because apparently there's been a break-out.  The person who's being broken out is Joseph Rodgers, and the Little Tree Pirates have been sited.  Prepare well."

Sooyoung pulled out Paegun's cap from her belongings and put it on her head, "Ready."

Jae-Sung adjusted his sleeves that contain his daggers, "Joseph's a fool."

Tendou just naively waits on the deck enjoying the smell of the sea that he isn't used to.  Hana and Bryan appear to be very distraught and just stare off into space, "We're coming for you now."

*World Government Lab*

Scientists are watching through some glass their newest Android test subject, "We have a first mission for him, it shall be interesting to say the least.  Inform PAE-586."

A scientist begins to talk on a Den Den Mushi to the man on the other side of the glass, "PAE-586, we have a first mission for you.  Go to Black Porcupine and aid in the quelling of the Prison Break.  We shall give you a new set of clothes.  As you can tell while you were sleeping we modified your new arm with a steel blade.  However you still may be more comfortable with your scythe."

The man on the other side of the glass opens up a box to see a black suit and he puts it on, "I'm ready.  Send me off."

PAE-586 walks out of the room wearing the black suit with a very distinguished scythe on his back.  The scythe's segments are all skulls that apparently come apart and can form very other weapons.  The scythe has two blades on it as well.

"Codename PAE-586 beginning mission Black Porcupine.  Real name, Paegun Collaart, heading out."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 30, 2009)

*The Angel Pirates*
Mathias watches in pure horror and disbelief as the mysterious woman known as Su Lin causes Helen and Nicobi extreme sickness. Mathias's hands quickly turned into trembling fist. The expression on Mathias's face went from horror to extreme anger. Mathias glared at both Korver and Su Lin with the weight of the devil.

"I hope you will forgive my partner" Korver says to Mathias as he begins to walk away, "we will clear the path ahead of you." Korver turns to Su Lin and offers her his hand, "shall we?"

"You two aren't going anywhere!" Mathias declared in an authorative tone. "How DARE you say you haven't come for a fight and then blatantly hurt my nakama? UNFOGIVABLE!" Mathias roared with anger. Mathias was strictly disciplined to always keep his cool in battle despite what was going on. Though, these two had done it. "The both of you will face the true wrath of the wind gods!" Mathias declared as he charged at the pair.

Mathias began to rotate his arms in a spherical shape, gathering wind into his palms. Mathias clenched his fist together forming a giant clenched fist containing a wind orb inside. Mathias charged towards the pair and stopped just a few feet away from them. Mathias thrusted his clenched fist forward and opened it, revealing the wind orb. His two wrist met each other and released the blast of wind kamehameha style. *"TURBULENT PLOW: AUTUMN BREEZE!"* Mathias bellowed as he fired a cannon of air so powerful that it knocked him back a great length.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 30, 2009)

" Bloody Hell, what happened?" asked Edoceo, waking in a cell deep in the Saigohi. 

He looked around the cell, and saw Emirir with his hands grabbing the top of the poles on the gate of their cell, with his feet helping him maintain his grip. The other prisoners poked their heads out of their cells as Emirir started to yell across the hallway. 

" HELLO, IS THERE ANYONE HERE WITH A SPARE KEY THEY'RE WILLING TO GIVE UP?" shouted Emirir, poking his head out of their cell. 

Edoceo walked over to Emirir and smacked his head vigorously, annoyed at his stupidity.

" You're the one who got us in here, so don't go causing more trouble while you're at it!" Edoceo said to Emirir, as he remembered how the two had gotten sent to Saigohi in the first place.

Edoceo and Emirir had came upon a marine filled island near the prison, and had been greatly surprised at how rude they were. When Edoceo tried to buy himself a glass of wine and Emirir a bottle of milk, a marine had come over and tried to take it. When the marine had attempted to take their beverages, Emirir punched him straight in the face, causing him to fly onto his ship. When he had called in reinforcements, Edoceo tried to start a fire by using two flint stones he had obtained from a forest outside the village. Unfortunately, Edoceo didn't account for the condition of the air around him, along with the amount wine across the floor. So, when Edoceo started the fire, it instantly created a massive fire, swallowing up the beverage shop and the surrounding ships. When he and Emirir tried to fight off the marines, they had been outnumbered and taken to Saigohi.

So bro, what do you propose we do?" asked Emirir. 

" Well, I guess we should just wait it out, unless some bloody miracle happens," decided Edoceo.

The pair then sat against the wall, not noticing the purple haired pirate in the cell next to them awaiting rescue.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 30, 2009)

*With Korver And Su Lin*

*"TURBULENT PLOW: AUTUMN BREEZE!"* Mathias bellowed as he fired a cannon of air so powerful that it knocked him back a great length. "Oh?" Korver said moving Su Lin behind him gently. The Blast engulfed Korver but when it made contact with his body something strange happened. The powerful air cannon that had knocked Mathias back simply dispersed just before it sent Korver flying. "What kind of monster is he?" Mathias muttered to himself springing to his feet preparing to attack again. Korver ushered Su Lin backwards a bit before a violent tornado engulfed Korver from the waist down.

Korver road the the tornado towards Mathias ignoring the rest of the crew that hugged the ground for their lives. Mathias began to gather wind again but before he could complete the motions Korver snapped his fingers and the air he was channelling bled away. "Do not misunderstand me Mathias-kun, while you do indeed interest me" Korver said softly but firmly. "I will not tolerate you raising a hand to my partner" Korver continued as Mathias tried to stand his ground against the violent swirling winds. "If my partner bore your nakama any ill will they would be dead, and once again I hope you will accept my apologies on her behalf."


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 31, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II*

*"I suppose I lied earlier little kitty, I suppose I do have some time to play with you.  These bombs have a 10 minute timer, I should have plenty of time to kill you, get off this boat, and find a lovely place to watch the explosions from in that time."*

"Neko Bullets!" Stray Cat cried shooting another barrage of bullets at the pirate bomber. "Shit, 10 minutes?! I have to find a way to stop him before that and defuse those weird looking bombs before that."

Billings easily evades the bullets and pulls out about 8 small bombs.  He nimbly rolls the bombs accross his body lighting them with a match held in his mouth before catching and holding them in his hands, on his feet, in the joints of his knees and elbow, balancing them on his shoulders, etc. before he starts flinging them at Stray Cat, *"Bomber's Ballet!"* yells Ajax as the storm of bombs flies at Stray Cat.

"Neko Bullets!" a series of air bullets whiz out, blasting off the tops of the bomb fuses, preventing them from exploding.

*"Oh, what a clever little trick you have there little kitty, but not clever enough."*  Billings says as he throws 2 of the smaller bombs against the wooden walls of the room.  Boom! Boom! the bombs go off.  They're barely able to punch any kind of hole in the hull (certainly not threatening a ship as massive as the *Black Justice II*) but that's not the real problem for Stray Cat.  The problem is that the room is starting to fill up with water.  Stray Cat jumps up onto one of the few barrels in the room to prevent the water from robbing him of his strength.

"Looks like I'll not only have to protect myself but the walls and these barrels and boxes, without them I won't have anywhere to stand.  This guy's good, I'll need to bring my A-Game." Stray Cat says to himself (a series of "meows" falling on the ears of Billings.)

*"Let's try this again little kitty, Bomber's Ballet!"* Again a cluster of bombs flies out, some aimed at Stray Cat, some at the walls, and some at the boxes and barrels scattered around the room.

Another spread of Neko Bullets quickly snuffed out the fuses, though Stray Cat noted that it was certainly harder trying to target bombs all around the room rather than just ones flying at himself. "Huh, I'd really be in trouble if he just dropped the bombs right behind himself, or threw them at the walls near him, I guess he doesn't want to get his hair messed up."

*"I see so Bomber's Ballet isn't enough to stop you is it?  Well how about this?"* Billings asked, pulling out a series of 6 bombs that were tied together with some spare roap between, looking like a snake made out of bombs, *"Dynamite Viper!"* Billings yelled as he threw the the bombs at Stray Cat.

Another series of Neko Bullets met this attack, but after snuffing out the front 4 bombs, one of the bullets struck one one of the front bombs, bouncing off course, resulting in one of rear bombs not being defused; Stray Cat barely having time to fire an extra Neko Bullet to snuff it out before it hit the ground.

"I guess I should be grateful that I'm the only target but this attack is tricky, the front bombs block my shots from reaching the rear bombs, I guess I'll have to get a little creative with this one. Neko Bomb Bubbles!"

*"So you managed to block 1, let's see how you deal with 2, Dynamite Viper!"*

"Neko Bullets!" Stray Cat shot another series of air bullets, but this time he used the Neko Bomb Bubbles he had released earlier to bounce the shots around the bomb serpents, snuffing out all the fuses easily.  The bomb serpents fell to the ground with a harmless splash. The splash caught Stray Cat's attention, the room was slowly filling up with water, how did Billings plan on getting his strange looking larger bombs to detonate in 10 minutes?  Even if he won the fight, the room would be nearly filled with water by the time the 10 minutes were up; the water would put the fuses out.

*"So you can redirect your shots huh?  I guess conventional fuse bombs are completely worthless before you,"* Billings said as Stray Cat contemplated things, *"What's with that confused look little kitty? Wondering why I'm letting the room fill with water even though I have bombs planted here?  The answers simple, and it's the same answer to the question of how I'm going to defeat you!"*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 31, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
Mathias was bewildered as to how Korver was able to throw away his Turbulent Plow: Autumn breeze attack with utmost ease. Korver's waist then became a spinning twister as he headed strait for Mathias. Mathias attempted to gather wind for an attack, but to his surprise the wind did not comply as it usually did. It simply drifted off. "H-how is this possible?" Mathias said in disbelief as Korver stood before him.

"Do not misunderstand me Mathias-kun, while you do indeed interest me" Korver said softly but firmly. "I will not tolerate you raising a hand to my partner" Korver continued as Mathias tried to stand his ground against the violent swirling winds. "If my partner bore your nakama any ill will they would be dead, and once again I hope you will accept my apologies on her behalf."

"Then I suppose we're in the same boat. Mathias said as he endured the violent winds. "I will not sit quietly while your partner raises a hand at my crew." Mathias rebutted conclusively. Mathias was beginning to regain his composure as his anger was quickly dispersing. "Whether or not I'll accept your apology is left to be determined... but would you happen to be a master of the 'Palm of Wind' style? Either that or you're a devil fruit user." Mathias asked curiously.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 31, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates
*
"Alright alright" Su lin said 
"Korver those marine ships are getting close" 
"I'd prefer if they didn't make land fall"

She looked at the Angel Pirates

"It looks like the Doctor knows a little bit about my power" Su lin said
"He knows if I were serious, you wouldn't just have stomach aches" 
"Kover forget the boy"
"Lets go"

She began to walk toward away

"Oh blond girl"
"Just a bit of advice, what you did was stupid."
"Only stupid men die for their ego"
"You knew I was dangerous but you still wanted to fight me"
"Learn from your mistakes, if I hear you died because you were being stupid I'll be disappointed"

She continued to walk away without sparing another look for the Angel Pirates

"So because she's finished I should be too" Korver said under his breath
"Typical woman"

*With The Black Sun Pirates
*
It was a few hours since the sun had set

"Ginkai are you drunk enough yet?" Rensuei asked

The fish man had downed several bottle of vodka and rum

"Kilik lets go" Rensuei said

The three fishmen jumped into the water and swam toward the Island

"Kill anyone that gets in your way"
"When Sontei is free, free other humans to add to the chaos" Rensuei said

They three moved toward the highly walled compound

"Why are there so much guards around?" Kilik asked
"They seem to be expecting us"
"Well if they are expecting us" 
"Lets give them what they expected" Rensuei said

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Tetra handed out the baby den den mushi to everyone

"Now we should be able to communicate better" 
"This is so cool" Fire said with a smile
"Guys I see an Island" Simo called down
"I can only see the lights though"
"I can't tell the weather yet"
"Lets anchor and wait until morning" Marc said
"I hope we get to relax a little" Fire said 

The crew got closer to the island cold breezes whistled off the island

"No no no no no no no" Marc said
"It's a winter island" Fire said with a smile
"We haven't been to one in a long time" Tetra said
"We met on a winter island" Fire said to Tetra
"It feels like it's been so long" Tetra said
"Put a sock in it" Marc said sulking


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2009)

_With The Angel Pirates..._
Doc Willoby ignores Mathias' confrontation with the two strangers. His only concern right now are his two sick nakama. While Sanya helps up Helen, Willoby who is just a hair over five foot tall but as stout as a tank, kneels down and hefts up the much taller and larger Nicobi onto his broad shoulders. 

"Ooph!" Willoby grunts as he feels his back creak and groan, "Goddamn boy you gotta lay off the Cherry Pies!" he exclaims with a laugh as he carries Nicobi below deck. He chuckles to himself as he remembers how much stronger he used to be, "I used to be able to lift 10 tons in the springtime of my youth, no lie. Why I even once challenged Silvers Rayleigh to an arm wrestling contest while I was drunk out of my gourd in Shabondy....he broke my arm of course," Willoby adds with a loud guffaw.

They reach the brand spanking new infirmary which can hold up to six patients at a time. It contains all the best medical equipment that the Otoro shipwrights could get their hands on by Willoby's own request. Willoby lays Nicobi onto a bunk while Sanya lays Helen onto another bunk right next to them. 

"Is it bad?" Sanya asks as both Nicobi and Helen grunt in extreme pain. 

Willoby smirks, "Nope its only a stomach virus....well more like a stomach virus on steroids," he amends. The Vet/Doctor walks towards a medicine cabinet and removes a bottle of white tablets and crushes them into two glasses of water, then he mixes in a blue powder, stirring the water. 

"Here these will help ease the stomach cramps and reduce the symptoms of nausea," he mutters, making both Nicobi and Helen drink the concoctions.

Helen almost gags, "Ugh! It tastes foul!" she exclaims.  

"Bite your tongue and drink up Missy!" Willoby chastises her, like an old Uncle, which is exactly how the crew sees him, or so he hopes, "You too Nicobi!" 

Within five minutes both Nicobi and Helen stop grunting in pain and their conditions seem to improve. "You're not better yet," Willoby declares as he grinds up a gray powder in a mixing bowl, "Give it another hour or so but since the both of you are young and strong it might be less." 

Helen smiles to herself, "I'm actually happy for this experience," she remarks, "In fact I can't want to get back to training..."

"Oh yeah why's that?" Willloby asks her, already knowing the answer. 

"Now I know how much farther I have to go to beat opponents like her," she responds, "And I also have some ideas on how to beat that old hag," her ice blue eyes glimmer as she chomps at the bit to get better and begin her training anew. 

Suddenly her face turns a sickly shade of green and she leans over the side of her bed, grabbing a bucket and hurling into it. "Ugh...that woman is going to pay," she groans, wiping her mouth. 

"I reckon you've still got a ways to go!" Willoby roars with laughter.


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 31, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II*

*"So you can redirect your shots huh?  I guess conventional fuse bombs are completely worthless before you,"* Billings said as Stray Cat contemplated things, *"What's with that confused look little kitty? Wondering why I'm letting the room fill with water even though I have bombs planted here?  The answers simple, and it's the same answer to the question of how I'm going to defeat you!"*

With that, Billings pulls out a smaller version of the odd looking 10 minute timer bombs (which resembles a modern grenade.)  *"These bombs have an internal fuse, all I have to do is hold this lever, pull the pin like this* (doing the actions has he describes them to Stray Cat) *and the bomb is ready to go.  Let's see how you handle this little kitty!"*

"Impossible, an internal fuse?! Whatever, I still have to try.  Neko Bullets!" Stray Cat launches a volley of bullets at the bomb but they all bounce off harmlessly.

*"Oh I forgot to mention, the metal plating on that bomb is bulletproof, you won't even be able to shoot it up to force it to detonate early!"*

"Damn..." was all Stray Cat had time to think before he was forced to jump out of the way of the grenade at the last moment, only partially avoiding the blast which blew up the barrel he had been standing on.

*"Here, have another little kitty, these things may be expensive, but this entertainment is certainly worth the price of admission!"*

Again Stray Cat shot Neko Bullets at it and again they failed to do anything.  As a last resort he moved a Neko Bomb Bubble in front of the grenade and tried to bounce it back at Billings.

*"Good try, but I don't think so."* Billing said with a smirk as he pushed a button on Baby Den Den Mushi that he pulled from his pocket.  The grenade instantly exploded, the Bomb Bubble and a hastily thrown up Neko Barrier were only partially able to protect Stray Cat. *"This Den Den Mushi is synced with these new bombs, once their fuses has been triggered, I can either let them go off on their own, or use this baby to trigger them"*

"This wacko really is dangerous," Stray Cat thought to himself, panting from the struggle "and I'm running out of time; at this rate I won't have to worry about the 10 minute limit, I won't even last that long.  I've got to think of someway to stop these bombs, but I can't damage them and trying to target that Den Den Mushi is out of the question too, that guy would just evade my attacks and even if the Den Den Mushi is destroyed, the bombs will still go off anyway when the fuse runs out.  Wait... maybe I know how I can stop him, and he's right, the secrets of these bombs is the secret of the larger ones too probably; if this works on these smaller bombs, then I can defuse those larger ones too.  I guess this'll be all or nothing then..."

*"Well I'm sorry to say that it's time to cut our little party short now little kitty.  It's been fun, but there are only about 5 minutes left and I really must be going.  Bomber's Ballet!"*  Billings readies himself and his bombs in the same weird stance as before, only now he was using his grenades.  As Billings launched his bombs, he watched as Stray Cat waited for the bombs to get closer, meowing as they approached, before jumping into the air before they hit the barrel he had been standing on, trying his best to reach the nearest box that was floating by him. *"Wrong move, little kitty, now you die,"* Billings thought to himself as he pressed the button on the Baby Den Den Mushi.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2009)

_With Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
Commodore Garrick walks away leaving Fez lying on the floor but then he stops short. It occurs to him in his warped mind that he needs a new assistant now that Mesona is gone and someone like that weirdo might just fit the bill. He does have a hard head and can take a beating after all, which meets half the job requirement already.  

Garrick walks back towards Fez and looms over him, "I need a new assistant kid, someone to make my Coffee, and do all the meaningless shit that someone of my stature doesn't have to engage in anymore." 

He grabs the rookie by the legs and drags him along the ground, the back of his head banging into the deck over and over again, not to mention the pile of dead Pirates. 

Garrick starts to drone on about the do's and don'ts about the job as he drags him along, "I like my coffee straight up and black as sin. No fuckin sugar or any of that pussy mocha frapachino bullshit. You put that shit into my coffee and I'll mess you up," he proclaims, "And if you spit in my coffee I'll mess you up and then rip your head off." This is true actually, Garrick ripped off the heads of three consecutive assistants who had spit into his coffee. 

As Garrick walks along he lists the five hundred other things that Fez's new job will entail and they slowly make their way to the *Dark Justice II*. 

_*Meanwhile...*_
Rocky knocks Clemens down for a second time with his steel fists. "You ain't shit without your mirrors!" he mocks her, as he keeps his hands up and his chin tucked low. 

Clemens flips to her feet and rubs a bruise on the left side of her cheek, glaring at him. She hates it when someone accuses her of being nothing without her powers, because deep down she knows its partly true. For most of her career she's always relied on her powers to win fights and neglected her fighting skills. But since Clemens has met Garrick she has steadily improved, she really had no other choice either since it was the only way to survive this long under such a madman. 

"I'm more then just my mirrors!" Clemens snarls back defiantly. Right there and then she makes a promise to finish this reject without her powers. 

Rocky laughs, "Eh its your funeral!" he slams both his steel fists together and they glow blue with pure electrical energy surging through them. *"DRAGO BUSTER!"* he shouts, hurling two lightning bolts out of his fists at her. 

Clemens eyes widen as she narrowly avoids the bolts, sliding under them towards Rocky. The Boxer slams his fists into the ground, *"CREED CRUSHER!" * A shockwave of electrical energy radiates across the deck towards Clemens but the lady Marine nimbly leaps into the air and flips over Rocky's head. As she lands to a crouching position behind Rocky she sees a small black box strapped to his back with two thin wires running under his t-shirt and up his arms. 

"BINGO!" Clemens exclaims with a smile. She realizes that the box is probably how he generates all that power. Rocky counters with a spinning backfist but Clemens ducks it and in one smooth motion draws a knife from her belt and cuts the wires jutting out of the small black box. Rocky's steel fists suddenly surge with energy and explode.

*BABOOM!*

The explosion blasts Clemens roughly onto the deck and she grunts in pain. "This is getting old," she groans, rubbing the small of her back. 

"CLEMENS WHAT THE FUCK?!?! YOU'RE RUINING MY WAR MACHINE!!!" bellows a familiar voice. 

Clemens sighs and struggles to her feet, but Garrick is already standing over her as she turns around. With one hand he grabs her left shoulder and hefts the woman to her feet. "What's the meaning of this?!" he exclaims.

"These Pirates tried to rig bombs aboard the ship but we have it handled," she responds. _I hope_ she adds inwardly.  

"You better fuckin pray that's the case!" Garrick yells back. Clemens suddenly notices that the Commodore drags a bruised Marine behind him who looks like he's been through a meat grinder. 

"Who is that?" she asks. _Where do they find these people anyway?_ she thinks inwardly. 

Garrick shrugs, "He's my new assistant," he replies and looks down at the rookie, "What's your name kid?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Jul 31, 2009)

*With Korver and The Angel Pirates*

"Whether or not I'll accept your apology is left to be determined... but would you happen to be a master of the 'Palm of Wind' style? Either that or you're a devil fruit user." Mathias asked curiously. "As a student of the palm of wind style you are its humble guide" Korver said dropping to the floor gently as the twister disappeared. "However as a Kaze Ningen and the eater of the Kaze Kaze no Mi, I am the wind's master" Korver explained. 

"While I do agree my partner's actions are unforgivable" Korver says looking at Su Lin's retreating back, "as a gentleman I cannot stand idly by while a woman is attacked. I suppose in a way this is my fault, my negligence cause your comrades to fall ill and for that I am sorry, maybe I can make it up to you someday."

Korver reached into his jacket pocket and pulled out a small cylindrical platinum case about the size of his palm. The case flew from his palm to Mathias riding a small cushion of air. It dangled in the air temptingly before Mathias grudgingly snatched it. "When you find yourself in a spot of dire danger, I hope you will think to open it and allow me to help you" Korver said turning away with a small wave. "Give my regards to your friends."


----------



## Dog868cow (Jul 31, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II*

*"Wrong move, little kitty, now you die,"* Billings thought to himself as he pressed the button on the Baby Den Den Mushi.

*Press*...*Press*,*Press*,*Press* *"What the hell's the mater with this thing, is it broken?"* Billings said through his gritted teeth as the bombs passed right under Stray Cat, only exploding when they hit the barrel he had been standing on, leaving him safe to land on the box he had jumped to.

"Perfect," Stray Cat thought to himself, "that technique takes a little more out of me than I had hoped it would, but I should be fine if I wrap this up soon."

Billings watched, his anger boiling up inside him, as Stray Cat stood on the box, meowing at him (taking care to continue to move around whenever he heard a "meow", just to be safe.) *"Fine, let's try that again, Bomber's Ballet!"* Billings said, throwing out another set of grenades.

Stray Cat responded the same way he had before.  Billings had seen him jump around before, but he had missed the secret to disarming the bombs, and Stray Cat used the same trick this time.  Normally his bubbles consisted of compressed air that he managed to maintain in a compact bubble.  The thought occurred to him to trap the grenades inside his bubbles, but that wouldn't do any good; locking a bomb inside a highly pressurized, oxygen rich environment was not something Stray Cat was keen to try, in fact it was the opposite of what he wanted.  That's when it came to him; instead of making a bubble to exert pressure to keep air in, why not make a bubble that was pressurized to keep air out, creating a vacuum inside.  This was substantially harder for him to manage but it insured that the grenades wouldn't go off as long as they were in his new bubbles, his Neko Defusers.

"Neko Defuser!" Stray Cat yelled as he jumped past the grenades, locking each in its own bubble and landing on a nearby barrel; his former perch being blown apart shortly afterward. "Now it's time to finish this," Stray Cat thought to himself as he launched his new attack.

Billings dodged as soon as he heard the "meow", the air bullet went whizzing in his direction, but then bounced off of one of the bubbles that had been lazily floating around; Stray Cat had used that bubble to ricochet a shot earlier though and Billings was prepared to dodge the redirected shot, sidestepping as it approached.  However, he wasn't ready for it to bounce again off of a bubble that Stray Cat had managed to sneak behind him in the series of meows before leaving his last perch.  Billings immediately knew he was in danger, both from the air bullet and possibly the bubble itself.  He dove to the side, the air bullet striking him in the wrist but moving in time to avoid the Neko Bomb Bubble before it went off. 

*"Unforgivable, Unforgivable, UNFORGIVABLE!!! HOW DARE YOU SCAR MY PERFECT BODY! And you're a fool on top of it! If you had just blown up the bubble rather than first using it to bounce that bullet, you may have been able to do some real damage, but it looks like luck's not on your side! Now, 1 final time little kitty, and I promise this time I won't miss,"* Ajax said (planning on launching his attack at the walls, barrels and boxes around Stray Cat rather than at Stray Cat himself to deprive him of a perch), *"Bomber's Ballet!"* However, one of the grenades that Billings tried to hold in the elbow of his wounded arm suddenly popped out before he could finish preparing his bombs.  Billings hastily scrambled to pick the bomb up. *"Lucky I didn't trigger that yet, but why did it slip... Wait, what the hell is this?!"* Billings screamed looking down at his arm, watching as a rather large bulge worked its way up his arm.

"Neko Assassin you fool." Stray Cat thought to himself.  Inserting a large bubble of air (a Neko Bullet) into the arteries of a person can cause an air embolism, easily resulting in death if not treated.  Most fighters could avoid this by simply making a small cut into their arm to head-off the bubble, preventing it from traveling to their heart or brain, but Stray Cat knew that Billings would not, not with his inflated self image.

*"Stop it! Stop it little kitty! Please stop it!"* Billings begged as the bubble worked its way closer to his heart, but it was too late.  The bubble entered his heart, becoming lodged and blocking blood flow.  A final groan was all the made bomber Ajax Billings managed to make before he collapsed onto the water covered floor of the room.

Stray Cat knew time was running out.  Summoning the last of his strength, he formed the largest Neko Defuser he could manage, encircling the bombs intended to blow up the ship.  He sent them up through a hole that Billings had blown in the ceiling  to the deck above the storage room and out a porthole that he had seen as he made his way down.  With one final roar he heaved them away from the ship before releasing them.  The bombs detonated with a mighty BOOM, but were far away from the massive ship to only cause it to rock some from side to side.  With that Stray Cat collapsed, his body totally spent, onto the barrel he was standing on.  He figured there were probably other bombs, but he knew the rest of the crew could deal with them, all he could do now was take a little cat nap.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2009)

Jessie unlike her comrades takes a much more direct route then her allies because after all she's just a simple girl with simple tastes. After launching Annie into the air Jessie speeds towards the main entrance, unstrapping the two giant mallets that criss cross her back, while on the move. They are both 4 feet long and steel plated over Redwood Oak but Jessie hefts them casually one handed. 

She nears the giant castle doors made of metal which Jessie suspects is some type of steel. Jessie swings both her mallets vertically over her head and strikes the doors with all her momentum. The doors vibrate and her mallets cause two large circular indentations. Jessie frowns as the door holds under her first attack and she spins around to her right with both mallets extended horizonontally, smashing them into the door. 

*BABOOOOM!* 

The doors explode inward and fly off their thick hinges, landing far inside and crushing any guards with the misfortune of standing in the way, the screams that Jessie hears as she enters through the smoke confirm this. As the smoke clears Jessie is confronted by perhaps two dozen or more guards armed with rifles. Jessie slams both her mallets menacingly onto the ground causing the floor to shake, "I'm looking for a cute but slightly misguided Dragon named Tatsu, anyone seen him?" she asks. 

*"FIRE!"* one of the guards exclaims. 

Every guard in the place takes aim and fires upon Jessie but she quickly slams both her mallets in front of her body like a makeshit barricade. Dozens of bullets ricochet off her mallets but Jessie will not be denied. She reaches into her satchel and pulls out a steel  knight like helmet shaped like a Dragon's head that covers her entire face, she made it after hearing Tatsu had been captured and while still partially drunk. Combined with her steel plated gloves and gauntlets she looks very much like some kind of strange knight. 

Jessie starts moving forward with her mallets in front of her, as she builds up speed the mallets create sparks, grinding against the metal floor. The hail of bullets bounce harmlessly off her mallets and anything that gets through bounces off her armor. The guards in front of her try to evade but she smashes right through them, scattering them like ragdolls, or rather more like bowling pins. She keeps moving forward like a freight train and quickly reaches a crossroads that leads to five wide sets of stairs.

*"Which way?!"* she wonders, but she quickly figures out a solution, *"COPY COPY CLONE!"* she exclaims. Suddenly her body shimmers and four perfect clones melt out of her body. They look at her questioningly. 

*"Split up and find Tatsu,"* she tells them simply, *"Don't get into brawls,* (some of the clones frown when they hear this) *that's my job. Just keep moving and find him!" * 

*"RIGHT!!"* they all shout in unison and they all zoom up different stairs while Jessie runs up the center stairs. At the next level Jessie encounters a group of guards with hoods, wielding scythes. 

*"OUTTA THE WAY!"* Jessie snarls, her voice sounding deeper from under her steel Dragon mask.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 31, 2009)

With Alph

The android had located one of the prison towers, to increase the odds of a success he decided to release prisoners indiscriminately. Though there always was the danger of them attacking him but he was willing to take that risk, more prisoners running loose would mean that the guards would have to battle them as well and not just the half dozen of pirates that invaded the prison.

In one of the last few cells of the block he encountered an odd couple, two prisoners in a single cell was far from uncommon here but one of the prisoners wasn't human.Instead this was probably the first time he met another of his kind.Another android like him.True, this other android had some kind of anthropomorphic rabbit design while Alph appeared to be human as long as he was in prime condition.

He couldn't help but be interested in this android and it's capabilities and momentarily forgot all about Tatsu, the friend they came to save from this place."Amazing, I have never met another like me."He spoke up but was unsure what to do in this situation.But eventually settled on extending an hand for Edoceo to shake. "I believe I am the android Alph MKII."He introduced himself as best as he could, he had no data of his earlier days and one of the few things he still had stored on his hard drive from those days was an incomplete model number. Alph.

The Mark II came from the intensive upgrades he had given after their adventure on Sky Island.

"And you are?"He had little interest in the human, they were so common.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2009)

All four of Jessie's clones race up the levels of the great Prison castle and enter different wings of the prison. They race along the corridors, freeing prisoners and checking every cell, and also avoiding battle whenever possible so as not to injure "Miss Jessie", their affectionate name for their progenitor. Because Jessie receives the equivalent pain and damage that her clones absorb, she tries to have as little clones out on the field as possible, its the curse that comes with such an amazing ability.

J2 (Jessie-2) who is in the far eastern wing of the castle races around a corner and into a corridor with a lone cell door made of thick steel and it also has a black coating which J2 suspects could be seastone. J2 approaches cautiously, finding it strange that there are no guards here. She creeps up to the cell door and peers inside through a slat, careful not to touch the surface of the door with her skin. Her eyes widen with excitement as she sees Tatsu sitting back against a wall, his is head downcast and he wears a strange collar around his neck. 

"TATSU!" she exclaims. The Dragon Zoan's face jerks up as he hears J2's voice. "Jessie!?" he yells in surprise, getting to his feet. J2 laughs and shakes her head, "No I'm...." Suddenly a monstrous hand grabs J2's neck from the side and pulls her away. 

Tatus races towards the door and pounds against it. "Jessie!" All he hears in response is the sound of bones snapping.

Meanwhile Jessie herself has battled her way up to the fifth level of the prison castle, taking the most direct route. She breathes heavily under her steel mask but presses forward, bashing away a hooded guard into a wall with her right mallet. As Jessie presses on suddenly she feels her heart freeze up in her chest and sharp stabbing pain paralyzes her bones. Jessie drops her mallets and clutches her chest, almost falling to one knee. Sudden memories flash into her mind almost overloading her brain. 

As she breathes rapidly, Jessie realizes what this feeling is, its happened only once before. One of her clones has died. As she grapples with this realization she doesn't notice the figure creeping up behind her. A vicious ogre like guard wielding a battle axe, creeps up on her and raises his weapon over the back of her head. 

*BABLAM!*

Suddenly one of Jessie's clones appears beside the Ogre dropkicking him in the face and knocking him away. Jessie springs to her feet and spins around instinctively, *"Huh?!"* but she relaxes as she sees that its only J4, *"Geez thanks.."* Jessie says, still out of breathe. 

"I couldn't find Tatsu," J4 says with frown. 

Jessie shakes her head, *"Don't worry I know where he is,"* she responds, seeing the road map in her minds eye as she retraces her dead clones steps, *"And I know the best route!"* Jessie takes a deep breath and sprints towards a stone wall, bashing right through it with her mallets.

J4 watches Jessie in awe and claps her hands, "You're so awesome Miss Jessie!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

While originally the pirate captains had their doubts, the fact that the marines were not expecting a fairly large pirate fleet attacking their base at midnight gave them an advantage. Not only could they slip away easily in the dark night, they could also take down everyone else and keep all the loot for themselves.

"All right, count us in." A muscular man with a long blue beard said. Ruru had beaten this one in an armwrestling match to gain his help. "But there better be a lot of loot."

Rek chuckled. "Indeed there will be." 

"What makes you think we won't just leave you to dry when we realize we're way over our heads?" The pirate Greize beat in a game of cards asked.

"And what makes you think the marines won't come after you after they've obliterated us? We'll be a lot safer working together, and more importantly we'll be able to take the treasure easier." 

The pirate nodded, acknowledging Rek's point.

"Well then, I'll see you all in a few hours."

_A few hours later_

4 ships led by the Windy Dirge sailed silently towards a horse-shoe shaped atoll with a stone structure at the center. Rows of ships surrounded the structure, while the atoll itself has numerous weapons emplacements and most likely mine fields surrounding the ships. 

Rek and Yumi stood side by side, the latter looking at the garrison through a pair of binoculars. Most of the lights were out, save for a few lonely torches at the very edge of the fortifications.

The ships continued their way, and as they did so the pirates prepared their guns for battle. In a few moments, the fight will begin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

With Joseph/Jason/Bolt-

"Seriously, I hate you." Joseph looks over to Jason. "Yeah.. I know..." Jason sighed. "But it's fine! with you and the rest of the pirates here we can take him!" he turns around to see everyone is gone. "...." Joseph facepalms. "Ok, with you and-" Jason turns to Joseph, who has also vanished. "Ok... I'll take him.. Bolt you take the other guy." Bolt smirks and kicks the vice warden off the railing, following him down to the ground. "I MEANT THE BIG GUY!!!!!" Jason shouts. 

"Hehehe." Eisen walks towards Jason. "......" Jason takes a step back, Eisen steps forward, Jason steps back. "ENOUGH OF THIS GAME!" Eisen punched forward, his fist was larger then Jason's head. "WAH!!" Jason ducked as spikes flew past his head. "S...scary...." Jason turned tail and ran off, the Chief warden hot on his trail. "GET BACK HERE COWARD!" Eisen shouts. "SCREW THAT!"

With Joseph-

"Heh, now their ship is open for the taking." He stood atop one of the stems of the rose bush and looked out towards the sea. "Alright, i'll go there after i get my sword back." He looked up at the big black rose. "I bet it's in there." He raised his hands. "Time to work the ol cannon magic." fired a net, then fired a cannonball flying towards the rose.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

With Tatsu-

He hears the sound of the Jessie Clone's bones snapping, "Jessie...?" he freezes, "JESSIE!" he slams his hands against the bars that keep him trapped in there and begins to shake them.

When he gets no response and no success in escaping he slumps back to the ground, "Dammit..." Darver appears a few feet behind him, _*"The odds of them actually making it this far were low, for not atleast one of them to face death were impossible,"*_ he says coldly.

"Shut up!" he throws a punch at Darver but he slips back into the shadows, "I'll get out of here..." fire begins to slip out of his mouth as he speaks, "AND WHEN I DO THEY'LL PAY!!!" he says punching the wall so hard that the cell shakes.

_*With Eric*_

He drags Zach back to the docks that hold the _Dark Justice II_. He pulls back his arm and thrusts it forward, chucking the body of the knocked out pirate on the deck.

"Geppou," he leaps on top of the deck and spots Garrick and as well as an unfamiliar face in a helmet.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

Instead of introducing himself and explaining the current situation, Edoceo touched the android's head and " inserted" the information on himself, Emirir, and how they got where they were at the moment. The robot looked surprised at how he suddenly gained all the information, but Edoceo also showed the story of how he gained his DF. Edoceo then backed away from the robot, noticing he was a pirate.

" As you can tell, we aren't in the best of situations," announced Edoceo, as he looked the android once over. He could insert information into androids, but gaining information from them was never in his abilities. 

" Hey, you're also an android! That's awesome, I've never seen another of my kind!" shouted Emirir, unaware of the current situation happening everywhere else in the prison.

By now, there were guards heading to their way, so Edoceo spoke up rather quickly. 

" Listen, unless you can get us out of here rather quickly, we'll be in one bloody mess. From gaining the data from one of the guards, I was able to get a basic map of the place. Unless you have some other business to attend to, we need to get out of here. But considering the fact that Emirir and I have rested, we'll be able to assist you in breaking others out," announced Edoceo.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

Eve Vs Kleines Luder   
  The two blades clash and spark as they move away for another attack. Luder jumps into the air, Eve spins and slashes upward. Once more the two blades clash and jump away. Luder grins and rushes forward, Eve just spins her sword and stabs forward, Luder dodges to the left and swings her blade. Eve tilts her head to the right and knees Luders stomach. Luder slides back across the concrete floor and stabs her sword into the ground, drawing her large axe slowly from her back. Eve sheaths her Katana and draws her spear. 

  The two charge towards each other, Luder swings her axe, Eve swings her spear. Eve slows down the speed of her speed, stabs through an opening between the blade of luder?s axe and it?s handle. Then flips the weapon out of her hand, The Axe flies into the air and luder jumps up to catch it. Eve follows and jabs the end of her spear into Luder?s stomach, causing her to crash into a wall. Eve grips the Axe in her hand and throws it towards the hole Luder created, hoping to hit her. 

  However, There was no scream of pain. Instead luder jumped out holding the Axe in her hand, letting out a primal scream as she slashed downward. Eve held up her spear and blocked with the middle segment. However the force luder was moving at caused her to crash into the ground with force enough to create a small crater in the ground and break most of the tiles that made up the floor.  ?Guh?? Eve coughs. ?HAH! Take that, I finally got you bitch!? Luder laughs. 

?Who?s the bitch!?? Eve places both her legs on Luders stomach and kicks her off. The woman flies through the air, flips and lands gracefully on the ground. During this Eve slowly crawls out of the hole she created.  ?You aren?t too bad little whore pirate.? Eve grumbles. ?Shut up.? She jabs her spear into the ground and stands up. ?You will not beat me here! I am the captain! I am the strongest! Men are putty in my hands!? 

?that last comment, I don?t care!? Eve charges forward, spear ready to pierce Luders stomach. ?You just don?t learn.? Luder turns her axe and slashes sideways as Eve charges towards her. Eve jumps over the Axe, flipping over Luder and stabbing downward, Luder notices this and rolls to the side. She then rushes forward and slashes with her Axe again, Eve ducks and sweeps her legs out with her spear. Luder flips and lands on her hand, using it to flip back and grabs her sword. ?Come on!? She chuckles as she rushes forward again, with both weapons.

  Eve follows the charge and jumps into the air, Spinning and letting her spear transform into segments. ?Trial of friendship!? The tip quickly travels towards Luder, she holds up her sword and Axe, Blocking Eve?s attack with the blades of both her weapons. Eve pulls back, spins and whips the spear around trying to attack her from the side. Luder jumps into the air and kicks the blade causing it to pierce the wall. 

  Eve lands and quickly tugs her spear out of the wall. ?You can?t beat me with such weak attacks!? Luder laughed.  ?Then I?ll kill you with a stronger attack.?  She returns her spear to normal and places it on her back, drawing her sword. ?Are you ready?? She asks. ?Silence!? Luder shouts. ?I?ll kill you!? She charges forward while Eve holds her blade in her right hand, stretched outward to the side. She then brings it in slowly and grips the blade with both hands.

  Following luder, she dashes forward, beginning to turn herself as she gets closer to luder and raises her blade into the air. When her turn is complete she slashes downward with the force she has gained, Luder raises her Axe, blocking the sword. She then stabs forward and pierces Eve?s right breast. ?G?guh?? Eve coughs, Luder places her left boot on Eve?s stomach and kicks Eve off her sword. ?Just die now.? She smirked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2009)

_With Annie..._
Annie flips over the heads of several hooded guardsmen like an acrobat and guns them down as she swerves through the air. "It's just a flesh wound fella!" she says with a laugh. She moves on the balls of her feet now, firing like a woman possessed, completely in tune with her mantra and staying a step ahead of anyone who tries to get near her or attack. 

As she expands her awareness she can hear all the sounds of people vibrating on each level of the castle. She can hear Shin and someone else fighting, and she can even hear multiple Jessie's running around frantically which she assumes are the girl's clones. Then she freezes up as she senses someone else.

Annie suddenly changes directions and makes a beeline for this person's location. "MOVE IT OR LOSE IT!!" she yells at guard in her way, blowing away both his kneecaps in under a second. 

_With Jessie..._
Meanwhile Jessie speeds around a corner into the very corridor where her clone met her death. *"This is where she died..."* Jessie mutters, remembering her clones death in vivid detail, but she can't make out just who or what killed her. She shudders slightly and grips her mallets tightly scanning around. She notices a fresh pool of blood on the floor but no footprints or other signs of battle. 

However Jessie quickly blocks this out and does what she came here to do. Free a dragon. Jessie charges at the door, and smashes it in with both her mallets, causing it to fly inwards. It suddenly occurs to her that she might've hurt Tatsu with that move. 

*"OOPS!"* she exclaims. She leaps through the entrance and is glad to see that Tatsu is fine. He stands off to the side looking at her with a surprised face. Jessie stares at Tatsu from under her steel mask for several wordless seconds then she drops her mallets and walks towards Tatsu grabbing him up in a great bearhug that almost break his ribs. 
*
"DON'T YOU EVER LEAVE WITHOUT TELLING ANYBODY AGAIN!!"* she chastises him, shaking him up and down in the air. 

"Okay, okay...but I can't breathe!" Tatsu gasps. 

Jessie quickly releases her grip and puts him down, *"Sorry..."* she mumbles apologetically under her mask, *"I'm really glad you're alright though,"* she adds awkwardly, glad that her steel mask hides the fact that she's blushing so much that her face is beet red. 

*"How poignant. I would almost cry if I could,"* mumbles a figure from the corner, *"My compliments on making it this far."* 

Jessie spins around and does a double take as she sees Darver. "YOU?!" Jessie exclaims, clenching her steel fists tightly, wanting to pummel him to a bloody pulp. 

*"Do you want to kill me?"* Darver asks her, peering at her steel mask, *"You want to but you won't."* 

*BANG!*

Suddenly a gunshot rings out and a bullet rips into Darver's left shoulder. Annie stands at the doorway with her Gold Revolver pointed at Darver's head, the end of the barrel smokes.

"But I will..." Annie replies

_Closeby..._
Yajuu Togake Vice Chief Warden of Saigohi finishes eating J2's right index finger. He has the rest of her body parts stored in his personal meat locker. From a monitor he observes the drama in Tatsu's cell. "I suppose that idiot Sid will want to play with the Dragon," he mutters. 

"I'm going to focus on the meat puppet with the hammers," he tells a guard, licking his bloody lips, and picking a small bone chip out of his front teeth, "I've just found an infinite supply of food and she tastes oh so delicious."  He walks out the control room, his eyes glow blood red and fangs begin to extend out of his mouth.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 31, 2009)

*Saigohi*
"Ugh..." Darver says as the bullet rips through his left shoulder. Darver's silver eyes meet Annie's deadly gaze. They glare at each other for a moment, the suspense could litteraly be felt in the air. "It seems as though we always meet at the most bizarre of times, Gunslinger Annie." Darver said as he gazed at Annie. 

"Do you plan on killing me child?" Darver asked in a persuasive tone as if he wanted her to pull the trigger. "Come Annie, extract revenge for your brother's death. Make me regret ever meeting you and your crew. Darver said darkly. "Your oppurtunity has arrived. When life gives you an oppurtunity child, take it for that chance may never arise again." Darver said as for once in his life a wicked grin came across his face. "Though, with every action, there's a supreme repercussion. Isn't that right, Anglora?"

Standing behind Annie was Anglora. Her expression was one of disbelief and hatred. Her hands were overcome with sparks as she charged towards Darver. "Oh?" *POW!* Anglora let loose a fury of spark punches across Darver's face. She would never cease to stop. *"You....YOU'VE CAUSED SO MUCH PAIN AND SUFFERING FOR ME AND MY FRIENDS!"* Anglora roared as she continued to attack the defenseless Darver with a series of spark punches. *"I'LL NEVER FORGIVE YOU! YOU'RE THE DEVIL HIMSELF!"* Anglora continued as tears streamed down her face.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 31, 2009)

With Alph

" Listen, unless you can get us out of here rather quickly, we'll be in one bloody mess. From gaining the data from one of the guards, I was able to get a basic map of the place. Unless you have some other business to attend to, we need to get out of here. But considering the fact that Emirir and I have rested, we'll be able to assist you in breaking others out," announced Edoceo.

"The purpose of this assault was to break out on of our crewmates, after one of us succeeded in doing so we intended to make a speedy escape."Alph replied."It would be very helpful if we could somehow find out the location and status of Tatsu, the man we're looking for, afterwards we should find some means informing the crew.This was where Edoceo could come in.""Do you happen to know the location of the central command room of the prison, it is likely a Public Announcement system is located there, as soon as we know Tatsu has been freed we could inform the crew of this so that everyone will know they should head back to our ship."Alph assumed Edoceo's ability could be used to gain the knowledge they need about Tatsu.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 31, 2009)

Kama Vs Goru

  Kama throws a straight right, Goru blocks the attack, grabbing Kama?s wrist and throwing his own right straight. Kama blocks, Grabs his wrist and locks like Goru did to his wrist. The two look at each other and then down at their feet. Goru tries to knee Kama?s stomach; however Kama lifts his leg and logs Goru?s then tries to kick Goru. However, Goru too lifts his leg and locks Kama?s movement. The two then look at each other and tilt their heads backs, then quickly perform the hardest headbutt they could. 

  After the head butt, they let go of each other and drew small tanto from their clothes. Goru runs forward and jumps into the air, spinning his body and begins to kick at Kama. First his left leg, then right, then left, then right. He continues to kick while his body spins in the air. Kama blocks with his forearms and waits for his chance to strike, during the interval of Goru?s kicks, he reaches out and grabs his leg, swinging him around and throwing him into a wall.

  Goru stiffens his body and spins wildly through the air before he lands peacefully on the wall and slowly flips down landing perfectly safe on the ground. The two vanish and in an instant they clash in the middle ground with their blades. Goru pulls his blade back and the two vanish again, once more their blades locked in battle. They continue to vanish and re-appear, blades locked in various locations throughout the hallway. 

  Kama vanishes, Goru stays still, From nowhere Kama appears spinning and slashing with his blade, Goru holds up his left hand and braces it with his right, blocking Kama?s attack. Goru then vanishes, Kama quickly turns and blocks the blade coming from above him and kicks Goru?s chest. However Goru disappears before Kama?s kick lands. Goru slashes down, but Kama too vanishes before the sword cuts his body. Then, An arrow pierces Goru?s shoulder from behind, however his body vanishes into a haze. 

  Kama looks around trying to find his opponent, when he turns to see Goru on the ceiling. The man jumps towards him and punches Kama?s jaw, However as Kama falls to the ground he disappears into a cloud of smoke. ?Come on now, if we never get a hit in this will become boring. Right?? Goru looks around. ?I?m curious, where did you learn your technique.? Kama asks as his voice echoes in the hallway. ?Oh? You seem to recognize my fighting style, as you should. It seems to be the same one you are using.? Kama?s eye twitched. ?Does this mean you were a fighter of the wyrmm kingdom?? Kama asked.


  ?Indeed, I was a soldier of the Wyrmm kingdom. How wonderful to meet another like me. Tell me, what is your name?? He asked. ?Kusari Kama.? Goru?s eye twitched for a moment. ?I see.? Goru comments. ?To meet again in a place like this, I am truly saddened. I was hoping we would meet on the true warrior?s battlefield.? Kama appeared in front of Goru, his hand reached up passed the man?s face. ?oh?? Goru leaned back as Kama?s hand came back down. ?You?re using claws.?  Attached to the palm of Kama?s hand is a metal strip with six metal claws on it.

  ?A device used normally for climbing. But you?re using it for battle. Creative.? Goru places his hands up into his shirt and pulls them back out with claws on the end of his fingers. ?Neko-te.? Kama comments on the weapons, Goru just smirks. ?Yes, correct once more. Impressive.?  Kama just chuckled. ?So, a man is using the weapon of a kunoichi?? He asked. ?They are excellent tools for all sexes.?

"I have one last thing to ask you." Kama prepared himself. "Ask away." Goru did the same. "Just how, Do you know me." Kama's eyes narrowed. "My my. Never the brightest in the class. And you were on such a roll with all the correct answers. Tell you what, if you can defeat me i'll tell you!" Goru charged forward. "Fine by me!" kama soon followed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates....*

The Pirate's Dream docks on the small desert island, Kent stepping onto dry land with a sigh of relief. "Blade Pirates!" He shouts. The remaining crew membersstroll lazily along until they're all gathered together. "All right. Now that we're all together, it's time for a little break. Think of it as a reward for our excellent performance attacking that marine crew."

"Excellent? Are-"

"So kick back! Relax. Take a bit of R&R. Get drunk, hell I don't care. We're here to enjoy ourselves." Kent grins and struts away, humming lightly to himself.

"I only have one problem with this." Jorma says to the rest of the crew. "Our ship is a cruise liner with cannons, and he wants us to vacation _here?_"

Kent enters the first bar he sees, casually walking in and sitting down, ordering a beer. He takes a sip of the ice cold happiness-in-a-bottle and sighs. All they had on the Pirate's Dream was Sake and Wine. "I gotta admit," He says to himself. "This is the life."

"Oh yes. I quite agree." Kent's hair stands up on end. 

He knows that voice.

With calm, carefull deliberation, Kent turns towards the back of the bar. A man sits there, wearing a heavy, pure white cloak despite the heat of the island. His hair is white and falls down to his shoulders, and there's a small smile on his face.

"Winter." Kent says slowly. "You bastard...."  He attempts to stand up, but Winter flicks his wrist, encasing Kent in a pile of snow. 

"I must admit, I'm impressed that you escaped the research facility. No easy feat. But then I had to come here, to this stupid little desert island in the grandline, all the way from the New World. Do you know how aggravating that is?" He let out an impatient sigh. "But no matter. I know you can't use your Devil Fruit, so you're even weaker than last time, and-"

"Soru." Kent borke free of the mound of snow and soru'd forward, slamming his foot into Winter's face. Winter flew backwards. "Wrong. I'm stronger."


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 31, 2009)

"The purpose of this assault was to break out on of our crewmates, after one of us succeeded in doing so we intended to make a speedy escape." "It would be very helpful if we could somehow find out the location and status of Tatsu, the man we're looking for, afterwards we should find some means informing the crew.""Do you happen to know the location of the central command room of the prison, it is likely a Public Announcement system is located there, as soon as we know Tatsu has been freed we could inform the crew of this so that everyone will know they should head back to our ship," Alph Replied.

" Although I don't know the exact location, all you would need to do is let me out of here for me to get it. Once that's done, you'll need to hold a guard down for a moment so I can get a full map of the prison. It shouldn't be that hard, considering the fact that there should only be a few guards left up here, as most of the others have gone to the lower levels of the prison," responded Edoceo. Alph did as Edoceo had told him, and soon Emirir and Edoceo were freed from their cell.

" Thanks, I knew you were a righteous android as soon as I saw you!"  Emirir announced, getting along well with his new android friend.

The trio then searched for a lone guard, and when the finally found one, Emirir and Alph easily weakened him so Edoceo could learn from him. When Edoceo placed his hands on the guards head, his eyes shined a bright light, along with the guard, and then numbers, letters, along with ancient obscure symbols poured from the guard's eyes into Edoceo's. After about 10 seconds, Edoceo took his hands off the guard's head, and stood up. 

" The room's 2 floors down, and in the center. If we go down the stairway north of us we should get with an ETA of 7 minutes," Edoceo announced.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2009)

Annie crosses her arms and watches with satisfaction as Anglora pummels Darver into a bloody mess. "I want you to suffer like James suffered!" she snarls. Reliving each moment of his death with every blow to Darver's increasing bloodied and battered face. 

Jessie and Tatsu attempt to restrain Anglora but Annie spins around and points a revolver at their faces. Her green eyes brim with tears and they shine with an insane light. 

"BACK OFF!" she snarls, "You don't know what we've been through!" 

"This isn't right!" Jessie exclaims. 

"I'm not the judge of whats right. I'm just the executioner!" she retorts. As Anglora beats away at Darver Annie digs into her satchel and produces a long length steel strength wire, "Time for some frontier justice!" she yells. 

"Dammit Annie it won't bring back your brother back can't you see that!" Jessie yells. 

Annie shrugs, "Whatever but it'll make me feel a heck of a lot better!!" she counters. 

"Let's hang this rotten son of a bitch!" she tells Anglora, "Just like they do in the West Blue!"   Like they did to me she adds inwardly. 

"TIME TO RIDE THE NOOSE, BIG BOY!!" Annie yells at Darver then she smirks devilishly at Anglora, "You make the ride as shocking as possible Sis!" 

Annie wraps the steel chord tightly around Darver's neck into a tight knot and then around his body. They string him up from a pipe in the ceiling and prop a piece of the cell bunk under his feet. 

Annie looks into Darver's eyes, thick tears falling down her cheeks and she grins a devil may care grin, "How do you plead Mr. Darver Grenguo?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

Tatsu watches as Darver is pummeled. He has very mixed feelings on the subject, he has seemed almost human during their imprisonment, but Tatsu shook his head, "He deserves this..." he nods, "Yea, he does," he reassures himself.

He walks over to Jessie, "She killed her brother, tried to kill her and all of her friends..." he says blankly, "What would you do if you were in her shoes," he looks away.

He then thinks back to when Jessie prevented him from killing his father once he finally got his hands on him, "I understand how you feel but you just don't understand how she does."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2009)

Jessie shakes her head in frustration, but she can't imagine how angry she'd feel if someone killed one of her loved one's. Angry enough to beat the one responsible to a bloody pulp, but to kill....she doesn't know if she would have it in her. 

As Annie and Anglora prepare to send Darver on his final ride, Jessie notices a collar on the ex Makaosu leaders neck, its similar to the one that Tatsu wears. *"What are those things?"* she asks, pointing at the collar. 

Tatsu narrows his eyes, its this damned thing that is the source of his problem, "It's made of seastone,," he remarks dourly but then he looks at Jessie's steel plated gloves and smirks, "Uh could you...."

Suddenly Jessie grips his collar with her right hand, already divining his thoughts, *"Hold tight!"* she says. She crushes down on the collar and rips it free of his neck. 

*"There easy peasy!" * she proclaims, holding the ripped collar in her hand. Suddenly it sparks and explodes in a bright flash. 

*BABOOM!* 

Jessie is blasted off her feet and out the door, sliding across the hallway and right into someones feet. *"Sorry I guess I shoulda looked before I leaped!!"* Jessie exclaims, thinking that its Tatsu, come to help her up. Unfortunately its not Tatsu.

Vice Chief Warden Yazuu Tokage stands over her. His body transformed into a giant hybrid reptilian form, with thick razor sharp, mottled green skin. Six long snake like heads writhe out of his muscular neck. 

"I wonder if all of you taste the same," all the heads growl in unison. Suddenly one of the heads darts out and clamps its huge maw around Jessie's neck and hurls her straight through a wall.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

"Jessie! Are you alright?" he is sure that she will be, the power house that she is, but is sure to check on her incase. He looks at Annie, Anglora, and Darver and shakes his head, "I don't have to be around for this crap anyway," he walks out of the cell, happy to finally do so, but does not see Jessie.

He looks around and sees only a massive hole in the wall, "That can't be-" BAM! A blast of white smacks into Tatsu and sends him crashing through a wall himself. 

He turns to see what happened and sees The Chief General of the base Sid walking through the hole, "Now now now, what did I say?" he asks adjusting one of his many rings, "If your friends managed to get here I'd just be forced to speed up your execution," he says with a devilish grin, "Though I wasn't expecting to have to do it myself, I have no problem at all with it," he raises his hand and one of his rings start to glow, "So shall we?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 31, 2009)

*Saigohi*
Darver looked down at Annie with his trademark indifferent look. Not a hint of worry was found on his face or in his eyes. Annie looks into Darver's eyes, thick tears falling down her cheeks and she grins a devil may care grin, "How do you plead Mr. Darver Grenguo?" Darver looked deep into her eyes with no regret. "Hmph! I suppose I am guilty. In this world it is the survival of the fittest. Your brother was obviously weak. He betrayed me and his journey ended there. Anglora you were one of my most trusted subordinates, yet you betrayed me. I think your brother and you Anglora carry more guilt than I do." Darver said as he looked into each of their faces.

Anglora's hand ignited with sparks, her face furious. "How dare you.....*HOW DARE YOU!*" Anglora screamed. Suddenly, a hydra arrived and threw Jessie through a wall. Tatsu had already left. An alarm in the prison was going off. Guards were beginning to storm the halls wielding weapons. 

Darver looked into the eyes of Annie and Anglora. "Escape will be impossible. That is, without the aid of myself." Darver reasoned.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 31, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice II
*
Karl laughed to himself

"He doesn't realize I can manipulate it" Karl thought

Karl blitzed Mr. Clock again he expected the man to simple dodge but Mr. Clock ducked and slammed his thin sword into Karls shoulder. 

"I know how you attack" Mr. Clock said with a smile

He retreated again, Karl got close quickling and kicked Mr. Clock sliced him on his leg. 

"I know how you move, when you punch, when you kick" Mr. Clock said with a grin
"You are injured, you will lose" Mr. Clock said

Karl moved toward him, Mr. Clock stabbed at Karl again but he knocked it away with a chain wrapped hand and hit Mr. Clock full in the jaw with a length of chain. Mr. Clock was stunned and Karl kicked Mr. Clock, he blocked but he was thrown.

"That sounds like I broke your hand" Karl said
"How did you do that with the chain?" Mr. Clock said
"Wouldn't you like to know"

Karl attacked again this time the kick slammed into Mr. Clock's ribs and several of them cracked. 

"Wait, Stop" Mr. Clock begged

Karl's foot connected with Mr. Clocks ribs again and he doubled over and then Karl's boot heel connected with the back of Mr. Clock's head slamming his face into the deck shattering his glasses. Send shards of glass into his eyes. He grabbed the man by his jacket and dragged him over toward Clemens and the rest and dropped him on top Rocky. 

"The ship is off a great start" Karl said

Tsubaki showed up 

"So when is the tour?" she asked with a big smile

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Howling cold winds battered The Black Sword, Dreyri stood alone on the deck in the darkness. He had been training to use his aura to control the fire he that was loaded with the swords aura. He was getting some control over it, he continued to practice the his forms with a circle of red flame dancing around him. Every few seconds a thin bar of flame would leap out of the circle at him. He blocked the attacks easily

"_This is stupid_" he thought
"_I know where it's going to strike I'm controlling it_"
"That's pretty interesting" a voice said from somewhere in the darkness

Fire dropped down to the deck near the circle of flame

"_What the fuck is she doing awake?_" Dreyri thought
"I know you're probably thinking why the hell am I awake"
"You were stomping around up here, I came to see what you are doing"
"You want me to help out?" Fire asked
"You can use that attack against me and i'll try to not get hit, we all know you are all attack no defense" Fire said
"While I attack by defending" 
"_She's got a point_" Dreyri thought to himself

He assumed his fighting stance and the fire of the circle went out. They were both plunged into darkness

"I'm not going to hold back" Fire said 
"_Like hell I'm fighting her in the dark_" Dreyri thought

He flicked the blade and the red light cut through the darkness. He blocked a strike with his gauntlet and swung the sword where he was. She flipped into the air and easily avoided the big swing. 

"_She's too fast_" Dreyri thought
"_When did she get so fast_"

The fire expanded outward and formed a circle around him much like the one that was on the ground. The fire moved and danced and tried to attack her she didn't block it she just continued to dodge. She disappeared and reappeared inside the ring but he slammed his sword into the deck and grabbed her by the neck, one of her knives were placed on his rib cage while the other on teh side of his neck. 

"_I didn't think I'd catch her_" Dreyri thought
"I decided to end the fight" Fire said
"It was either I continued to dodge your slow technique"
"Or I charge you and see how fast your reaction is"
"I didn't sense that until the last second" 
"I learned something" Fire said with a smile
"Oh and Marc is going to kill you for that hole in the deck" Fire said

She put her knives away, the sky was becoming light. The sun would begin to come up in a few hours

"I'm going to get some rest" Fire said
"You should too" 

She walked past him and disappeared below deck

"_She is better than I thought she was_" Dreyri thought
"If people change their mind at the last second it messes with me" Fire thought


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2009)

Nick/David vs Kiki-

Nick took cover behind a pillar as Kiki let loose another round of bullets, "Why're we hiding!" "Why do you think, she's good..." Nick said quietly, "I'm better though..." David rolls out from behind their cover and raises his gun, however Kiki is no where to be found.

"Hehe~" is all he heard before a bullet shot at him. He blocked it with his metal arm however, "Not good enough~" she flips down from her hiding spot and raises her guns, "Bullet Barrage!" "Counter Battery Fire!" her pistols acted as sub machine guns and began to fire rapid fire, David's arm did the same thing.

Each of their bullets collided with each other, a few getting past on occasion but none that would actually come in contact with either of them. Finally they both ran out of bullets at the same moment. They quickly reached into their arsenal and loaded something new.

David a new kind of coin into his arm, "Breaching the Frontlines!"  he shoots a single but powerful bullet at high speeds. Kiki has already loaded a bullet of her own, but she knows it won't be enough to deal with what's heading for her, "Crap..." she dives out of the way and the bullet crashes into the wall behind her, and it will still be going until sometime after it gets over the ocean.

"Some artillery you've got there," Kiki says with a smile, "Thanks, but that's just the beginning," Nick says raising his gun.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2009)

Even with all the chaos occurring all around her, the alarms, the explosions, and the sounds of battle, it all sounds like a distant drone in Annie's ears. All she can hear is Darver's voice and his arrogant pronouncements as he literally spits on her brother's sacrifice. It simply makes Annie's blood boil and throws her mind into an overloaded frenzy. 

Her hand trembles as she just itches to blow his brains out. _Men like this don't deserve to exist!_ she shouts in her mind. 

Darver looks into the eyes of Annie and Anglora. "Escape will be impossible. That is, without the aid of myself." Darver reasoned.

Annie wipes the tears from her face and shakes her head, feeling very emotionally hollow, "I don't care a lick about escaping right now, because when I see your face it makes me feel dead inside," she says, "I just want you to feel like I do!" 
*
BLAM!* 

She kicks away the stand under Darver's feet and his feet sway in the air without support. The steel chord around Darver's neck tightens cutting off his air supply, but the entire time he stares calmly at Annie and Anglora. 

_Nine years ago in the West Blue...
Annie and her brother James gather in the town square to watch a criminal that her mother caught, hang. He was a high level Pirate who fled from the Grand Line and committed rape and murder. He stands over a wagon hitched to a horse, with a thick noose going around his neck and attached to a willow tree branch over head.  

Annie, who is short for her age, races among the legs of the adults and climbs onto a barrel of grain to try and get a better view. "That's the bad guy that Momma caught!" she exclaims with excitement in her voice. James however looks at the scene doubtfully.

"Do you have any last words?" pronounces a judge in black robes. The Pirate spits in the Judge's face and laughs, revealing his yellowed and cracked teeth. The judge glares at the Pirate and waves at the wagon driver. "HIYAH!" yells the driver as he snaps the reigns. The horse and wagon speed off undercutting the Pirates legs and he hangs helplessly in the air, slowly chocking to death. 

*BANG!*

Suddenly a loud gunshot rings out and the rope that binds the pirate explodes and he falls to the ground in a writhing, gasping, heap. 

"WHAT THE HELL IS THE MEANIN OF THIS?!" yells Sarah, the Town Marshal, and Annie's mother, who appears like the wind next to the pirate. She looks exactly like Annie except taller and she holds a smoking silver revolver in her left hand. The judge looks at her apologetically, "But...." 

"NO BUT'S!" Sarah interrupts loudly, "WE DON'T EXECUTE PEOPLE. NOW GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!!!" she yells at the crowd, emanating a powerful intimidating aura. The crowd quickly scatters without a word. "Thanks!" the Pirates gasps from the ground. Sarah turns towards him with pitiless eyes and kicks him in the gut so hard, blood shoots out of his mouth like a jet. "Shut the hell up you filth. I didn't do it for you!" she tells him, "Your ass is gonna freeze in the Blizzard Gaol!

Meanwhile Annie quickly leaps off the grain barrel and grabs James hand. "Let's scoot before she sees us!" Annie whispers. They both creep down an alleyway but Sarah suddenly appears in front them with uncanny speed. She looks at her two children with a blank stare, her right hand on her hip. It's the look that Annie associates with a soon to be sore bottom. "Annie Desiree Clementine oh troublemaking daughter of mine, what are you doing here with your brother?" she asks in a stern voice, "I thought your father was watching you both!" 

Annie sweatdrops and smiles at her mother awkwardly, trying to think of something to distract from the lecture that is to come and the potential spanking. "Hi Momma uh....how come you didn't let that bad guy die?" It's the only thing she can think of to say at the moment and she really was confused by what her mother just did. 

Sarah shrugs, "Who are we to judge who lives or dies?" she asks simply. Annie scratches her chin, "Yeah I don't get it..." she mutters before her mother grabs her up. _

Annie looks at Darver as even he starts to succumb to the lack of blood supply to the brain. *BANG!* Suddenly she shoots the chord attached to Darver and he falls to the floor. She kicks Darver in the stomach, and then grabs him up by the hair pressing her gun to his temple. 

"You're not worth it and you'll never be worth it you bug!" she whispers at him. She heaves him roughly to his feet and stares at Anglora. "If you want to grease him I won't get in your way Sis," Annie tell her.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2009)

Zeke yawned as he got off the ship. He jumped down on to the sand and smiled. He put his arms around Jorma and Derrick. ?So I guess I?m part of the crew now.? He said with a grin. Before Jorma or Derrick could respond, he decided to explore the island. Now that he was a pirate, he needed some pirate weapons. And that?s when he saw it. A gun shop. Zeke grinned. He had always wanted a gun.

Zeke walked into the store and started walking around. He touched almost every gun and most of the gun experts realized that he was a noob. Some tall guy at the back of the store looked at Zeke with interest and a small smile formed on his lips.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 1, 2009)

*Saigohi*
Darver slowly rises to his feet to meet Anglora and Annie's deadly gaze. Darver was beaten up pretty badly. His face was bloody and he had a bullet wound in his left shoulder. 

"You're not worth it and you'll never be worth it you bug!" she whispers at him. She heaves him roughly to his feet and stares at Anglora. "If you want to grease him I won't get in your way Sis," Annie tell her. 

Darver simply grunted at this. "You won't make it far in this world. You arefar too weak. Hatred and revenge has consumed you yet you refuse to kill me." Darver responded to Annie.

*POW!* Anglora delivered one final spark punch that sent Darver flying and crashing against the wall. She was breathing heavily as the sparks began to disperse. She was also crying and hate was clearly in her eyes. "Annie is right, you're not worth the effort." Anglora bitterly said. "I won't kill you. As much as I hate to admit it we'll need his help to escape from here. He needs our help as well." She said coldly. "I'll put aside my hate for you for the sake of my friends. I won't allow them to die here."

Anglora walked over to Darver and held his neck. She forced him to look at her. Darver looked back emotionless. "When I release you, if you step even ONE place out of line I'll fry you so bad you'll be the ashes for Shin's next cigarette." Anglora stated. "Hmph! We shall see..." Darver started "after we escape this place. Release me."

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
Commander Rago aimlessly wondered around Water 7 marveling at the city. "Aye! I always wanted to witness this place first hand!" Rago stated as he walked by. Yingoru and Boyang followed behind. Yingroru was still pissed about what happened on the ship. Boyang purposely created an invisible rope and tripped him as they walked. Yingoru fell flat on his face. When he got up he looked directly at Boyang who pretended to be constructing an invisible wall.

"I'M GOING TO KILL THIS FUCKING MIME!" Yingoru bellowed as he drew his sword in a flash and charged at Boyang. Boyang looked up as innocent as ever as he observed the oncoming Yingoru. Yingoru jumped up to slash but his face smashed into the air. There really was an invisible wall there... Boayng fell on the ground laughing in his mute manner. The fodder marines in the XMS fell into laughter as well. Yingoru picked himself up and glared at all of them. "Something is funny bitches?" Yingoru asked in a dark tone as his sword glimmered. "NO SIR!" All the marines said in unison as they saluted. Yingoru then turned back to Boyang. "And you..." "Aye! Knock it off you two." Rago said with his back turned as he continued to walk. Yingoru angrily put his sword away.

Suddenly, an explosion occured in the building ahead. Screams were heard as a band of pirates walked out of a local bank holding bags of cash. "SOMEONE STOP THOSE PIRATES!" The injured store owner yelled from the ground. Rago was just about to make his move when a man leaping from rooftop to rooftop was seen. "He's here!" One woman said. "Those pirates won't stand a chance!" Another man said. 

"How stupid are you pirates?" Asked the man from the rooftop. He wore a purple vest with a white dress shirt and black dress pants with purple pin strips. He had purple eyes and black hair. A text box appeared to properly introduce the man.

Feroy Toglory
Street Performer/"Hero"​
"Back off kid." The pirate captain said as he juggled the money bag. "Sure!" Feroy replied with a smile. Feroy took out a bomb and lit the fuse. Feroy juggled the bomb as if it was a toy. Just as the bomb was about to explode, Feroy held it. *"Exchange!"* Feroy exclaimed as he snapped his finger. Suddenly, Feroy was holding the sack of cash. Then *BOOM!* An explosion occured where the pirates were positioned. 

Feroy leapt from the building. Rago had watched the entire scene with interest. He approached Feroy before any of the townsfolk could. "Aye! You seem to have a lust for justice Mr...?" "Feroy. Feroy Toglory." Feroy answered. "Yes Mr. Toglory, you have quite the talent there. How would you like to use your talent for justice? Join the upcoming greatest marine squad this world has ever experienced!" Rago said as he extended his arm.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2009)

"You won't make it far in this world. You are far too weak. Hatred and revenge has consumed you yet you refuse to kill me." Darver responded to Annie.

"Heh we'll see but at least I'll die doing it my way you miserable sack of shit!" Annie replies. She digs into her satchel and takes out a small black cartridge the size of a tiny bubblegum ball and a red switch that resembles a small joystick. 

The Gunslinger presses a tiny indentation in the small cartridge and clenches the small red switch in the palm of her right hand. "Swallow this asswipe," she states, holding the cartridge towards his face. Darver merely stares at Annie. 

*BLAM!*

She slams the cartridge into his mouth and tilts his head back forcibly, causing him to involuntarily swallow down the cartridge. "That's a high yield explosive I just rammed down your gullet, fella," she tells him, "And I've got the trigger." 

Annie turns towards Anglora and nods at her,"I know you've got an eye on him Anglora but I couldn't live with myself if he hurt one of our friends because we freed him."  

_With Jessie..._
Jessie smashes through two walls, landing on her back and groaning in pain. Yazuu Togake, Vice Chief Warden of Saigohi, stomps through the large hole in the wall and looms over Jessie, his six hydra heads writhing about. 

"I've become the mythical beast of legend known as a Hydra in case you were wondering," he tells her, licking his lips with a red forked tongue, "But you also have a rare gift. Make me a clone and I will spare your life." 

Jessie grunts under her steel Dragon face inspired mask, *"Eat this!"* she yells. Leaping to her feet and throwing a steel plated punch at his central head. Yazuu catches her gloved fist with his scaly right claw hand. The impact generates a small shockwave and Yazuu smiles.

Jessie furrows her brow beneath her mask and puts on the power, pushing him backwards. Yazuu's clawed feet slide across the floor but he quickly digs them in, causing him to stop his backward momentum. Two of his heads dart at Jessie and bite both of her shoulders, drawing blood. Jessie snarls in pain and raises both her feet into the air and kicks him in the chest, knocking the Hydra man backwards off balance. Jessie lands in a crouching position and clutches the bite wound on her left shoulder. 

Meanwhile Yazuu regains his balance and licks her blood from his mouth. "You are nothing but a sack of meat and chemicals just like all Humans are. Nothing but mere prey for my consumption!"


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 1, 2009)

"Fluck C. Zvergher and Larissa Absoluntis, I presume? You are too late."

The question came from a woman lounging on a chair, holding a Den-Den Mushi in one hand. The other was on the handle of an enormously huge sword about as big as she was that she was resting on her shoulder. The female had red hair and green eyes, and looked to be in her mid-twenties or so. She was wearing a black suit and tie, and had a supremely disinterested look on her face. 

Standing next to her was a man, who was dressed in the standard white marine officer uniform instead. He was somewhat shorter than the female and thinner as well, with long black hair that reached until his shoulders. His eyes were dark as well, black orbs with pupils that were constantly darting about, observing the situation.

"My troops were clearly too weak to have posed even a minor threat to you, but at least they did their job," she continued. "Reinforcements are already arriving. I suggest you surrender immediately."

"Reinforcements? Which pirate crew might that be, then?" Fluck asked. Both of the marines did a slight double-take, but otherwise remained calm. "How did you...?" the female looked at him questioningly. "The 'Pipehand', perhaps? Lock never did like us, did he? There have been reports that you came into contact with him previously and defeated him, after all."

_"Enough talking,"_ Larissa said, drawing her katana. _"Let's accomplish our objective quickly and move on, Fluck."_ 

"I suppose," the chaosman mused. "You are the commanding officer of this marine base, then?" he asked, gesturing towards the female.

The female nodded in response. "That is correct. I am Alice, rank of Captain. This is my aide, Shikuma, rank of Lieutenant." The man smiled widely and raised his marine cap off his head. "Pleased to make your acquaintance, 'Agent of Chaos."

"I don't intend to fight you, however," Alice continued. The two marines were already retreating towards the window. Fluck advanced swiftly to prevent them from escaping to open ground where the superior numbers would prove to be more advantageous. "Surely a small engagement wouldn't be too much of a problem?" Fluck asked, smiling politely. "Oh no, you're much too scary. If you managed to get a former Makaosu agent to serve under you, then I'd rather not take my chances." Alice replied. 

Shikuma raised his hand, his body transforming as he did. His nose and mouth elongated, merging together, and his skin darkened around his eyes. Grey fur erupted along his skin and a large, stocky tail grew from behind him. The raccoon Zoan smashed the window with his paw, and Alice swung her colossal sword, creating a shockwave of wind. "Burst Blade!" Larissa stepped in front of her captain and went into a familiar stance. "Iai!" she said, negating Alice's shockwave with one of her own. It took too long, however, and the marines had already jumped out of the window.

Fluck walked over to the smashed window and looked down to see the marines on the ground and looking quite unhurt. "Are they nuts? This is the third floor..." Larissa raised an eyebrow. _"A fall from this height is nothing to them and us, Fluck."_ Fluck looked at Larissa as though she was insane. The chaosman had still not grasped just how superhuman he had become through the fierce battles he had fought. Larissa rolled her eyes. There was no time to waste standing here over Fluck's paranoia. The first mate grabbed the captain's arm and dragged him down with her as she jumped. It took barely any effort for her to do so despite Fluck's resistance; he simply could not match up with her physically due to their different fighting styles.

---

"Look, they're coming, Albert." Alice said. Shikuma was standing behind her as usual. The flame-haired woman looked at the other male standing close to her. "To think that this plain-looking fellow would have a 60 million bounty on him, and that's with me already pulling strings for him. Still, there's no doubt that his strength is the real thing. Even if our opponents are an ex-Makaosu agent and an uprising rookie.They probably won't be able to win." Alice thought to herself.

Albert Ward said nothing, merely looking intently as the two falling figures landed on the ground. He placed one finger in his mouth and removed the glove on his right hand with his teeth. 

"Ugh...That was crazy, Larissa!" Fluck said, displeased. _"Oh, whatever. You're fine, aren't you?"_ she said, pouting ever so slightly.

Albert sighed as he raised a finger and refracted some light from the sun through his hand. "Explosive Purple," he muttered softly. A single beam of purple light shot out of his finger and travelled between Fluck and Larissa before contacting the wall and exploding loudly. Both of the pirates turned around abruptly, to which Albert smiled. 

"Play time is over, 'Agent of Chaos'. Show me what you have."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

Rex Vs Richter-

Rex swings his Guitar, but Richter blocks with his club and Kicks Rex away. "Guh.." Rex shakes his head as he finishes a slide across the floor. "The hell this guy made of." Rex thinks to himself. "I am made of Justice." Richter comments. "Ah... Can he read my thoughts...?" Rex thinks to himself. "Indeed, I am the harbinger of justice." Rex sweatdropped. "No.. he's just guessin...." Rex sighed and charged forward.

"No time to be wastin! Gotta be usin me ultimate attack!" He raises his guitar high into the air. "SONG OF JOY!" As he unleashes the first combo of chords, he notices something wrong with his guitar. "The twang be soundin a bit different." His guitar coming down for the final strike of the first chord, Richter grunts and swings his Club. "Just die already." 

With those words, The Club hits the back of Rex's guitar and shatters the body of it. "W...what!?" chunks of the guitar flew in all directions and Rex couldn't believe his eyes. The guitar he had with him since he was young... the only connection he had left to his home island.. Shattered in an instant.
With wide eyes, he watched the chunks slowly fly through the air. "Fool, taking your eye off your opponent." WHACK!!! Rex's stomach was hit by Richter's club.

The musician released the neck of the guitar from his grip as his body crashed into another thorn, but his shoulder was not pierced this time. "Ah.. right.. the strings be powerful when bundled together." Rex thinks to himself as he falls to the ground. "Me fist.. when i used string gauntlet.. was powerful too.." Rex coughed and rubbed his stomach. "No choice.. but to be tryin somethin new..." His entire body began to open small pores and release huge amounts of string that slowly began to wrap around his body.

"I always preferred, fighting with me fists. fightin with me own power. Not relyin on a devils fruit. But i needed it's power ya know? In battle, me strings keep breakin. So i needed a way to make up a bunch of strings. I found this devil fruit. It was useful! no wastin money on strings and such! but.. With me weapon destroyed... I' be havin no choice." Rex slowly stood up as the strings wrapped tighter and tighter around his body. "What.. is this!?" Richter took a step back.

Rex's body was covered in what looked like armor made of white muscle fibers. His head protected by a thick helmet, It looks nothing like armor.. More of a white covering for his body. "Maybe.. If i be havin time.. I'll be makin it more creative." He smirked and took a defensive stance.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 1, 2009)

_The Monarch Pirates' fleet vs. Marine Garrison D-32_

A marine was manning an outpost, looking out to sea for any signs of danger. It was cold, the winds always blowed his direction, and sometimes the waves would get high enough to hit the lofty wooden tower standing at the edge of the atoll. Getting assigned to this post was a punishment for breaking minor regulations. 

He sweeps the area with his telescope, only able to see thanks to a faint light coming from a torch. Often when the waves get to high the torch was put out, and they had to light it again quickly, or face punishment. 

The marine sees 4 shadowy ships, steadily getting closer. The darkness obscures the ships' flags, making it difficult to know if they are friend or foe. 

What seems to be the largest of the ships stops its movement, while the others continue to drift slowly towards the base. 

There seems to be movement happening within the largest ship. It began to move, shifting its position to the west. 

The marine hears a faint noise. It wasn't from the base, nor was the waves that pounded the atoll surrounding the garrison.

The marine looks back at the ship. Now it seemed as if one of its masts fell, the large wooden spire pointing at the base. The marine looks at curiously. What could have happened that caused it to fall like that?

*Woosh*

Behind the marine was a huge explosion, more than enough to make him fall off his oupotst. The marine looks behind him, and sees one of the marine warships set ablaze, the other ship next to it heavily damaged as well. The blast even managed to damage the garrison itself. 

_Windy Dirge_

Yumi was on deck, as were the rest of Monarch pirates. She was looking at the marine garrison, now bright with the flames of a burning battleship. 

"Good shot, Cass." Yumi said to the sniper standing on top of a platform with some strange controls on it. 

Cass jumped off the platform, and headed towards the others. She had a big smile on her face, proud of what she had done. 

"Didn't even have to use sogegan!" 

"Well you better use it later." Rek added. "We're in for a tough fight."

The young noble looked at his crew. Aside from the main crew, the Monarch pirates' best fighters were on deck. Ruru walked to his side, and handed him a dendenmushi so he can be heard by the other pirates. He cleared his throat, and spoke.

"Everyone ready yourselves. The treasure should be inside the main garrison. 4 crews will enter the garrison, while the rest will fight alongside our fellow pirates outside. Our main goal is to get the treasure, as well as destroy the marine ships. Everyone ready?"

The Monarch crew and the other Pirates roared.

Rek smirked. "Benson, Hedgehog and Whirly pirates, land at our side of the fortress. The Windy Dirge will be with you as well and we'll be bombing them hard while we approach."

The 3 pirate ships that went ahead of the Dirge sent messages that they agreed with Rek's orders.

"Just give 'em hell while we get closer." Captain Benson, The muscular and bespectacled old captain of the Benson pirates relayed. 

"Jumper, Red Trout, Fanghead and Cane pirates, attack at the front of the base after I give the signal. We need the bulk of the marines attacking us before you sweep in and flank the marines."

From afar a group of 4 pirate ships waited for the chance to strike.

"Hurry up then, you're not the only one who wants to get at the marine's throats!" Captain Brisk, the long-arm leader of the Red Trout pirates said.

Rek grinned. The other monarch pirates, except for Jun, who barely showed any emotion before a battle starts, Matyr, who knew deep inside he was going to be beaten badly again and Greize,who was thinking of a good place to hide, looked forward to the fight. 

The Windy Dirge turned its direction to the base, and had its engines go full power. The Monarch crew headed for the Garrison, raining steel over the marines' heads.

_Marine Garrison D-32_

Commodore Itches woke up from bed and ran towards the top of the base, a retinue of marines behind him. 

"Damn pirates ruining my sleep!" He yells. Itches stops at the 3rd floor, and faces a giant steel vault. "Those pirates are after the goods we're supposed to transfer tomorrow, but we can't let them near this vault! If we lose these parts, there's no telling what might happen!" Itches looks at the marines who followed him. "Tell the Headsplitter marines to get ready. We can't let the pirates get what's inside this vault!"


----------



## koguryo (Aug 1, 2009)

*Black Porcupine*

*Paegun*

On a small ship with a few Marines, Paegun steps onto the back harbor with his scythe in tow, "You all wait here.  It won't take long."

The Marines were in shock because of Paegun's seemingly lifeless eyes.  Paegun opens up a small wooden door where a few Pirates try to rush him, "You're not Rodgers."

Paegun drops 'Kronus,' extends the blade from his new robotic arm and cuts down the Pirates, "I take it back, you guys come in and help me deal with fodder."


Paegun picks up his scythe and puts it on his back.  Then himself and the small Marine crew walk into the prison, look around, when one of the Marines begins to say something, "It's kinda eerie here knowing Pirates are fre-"

From behind a sword penetrates the Marine's chest and he falls forward, "So this is all the backup the Prison gets?  Don't underestimate us."

Paegun takes off the scythe from his back and stares down the Pirate,"I'm looking for Ex-Lieutenant Commander Joseph Rodgers.  My mission is to eliminate him, do you know where I can find him?"

The Pirate moves his head back and yells at Paegun, "No why the hell would I know that!"

Paegun shifts his body, "I see, that's too bad.  Reaper Spin!"

Paegun spins around in a circle with his scythe extended towards the Pirate, the two blades from the scythe penetrate the Pirates chest and Paegun pulls his scythe back out, "If you had known where he is, I wouldn't have killed you, and just put you back in your cell."

Paegun puts his scythe back on his back and touches his chest where he was impaled before, "From here on we split up, I'm going to go find Rodgers."

Paegun walks off and disappears down a root.

*Nonki Crew*

The ship docks at the Main harbor the whole crew gets off the ship.  Miso begins to address everyone, "We're going to be splitting up into small groups into different passages.  One group shall be Hana and Jae-Sung with some fodder, Sooyoung and Brian with some fodder, and myself and Tendou with some fodder.  Be careful not to get yourselves killed, this place can be like a maze."

The different teams walked into separate roots and disappared from sight.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 1, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II, in a storage room*

"Ugh... Ugh..." Stray Cat moaned to himself as he slowly opened his eyes.  He'd blacked out after the fight with the bomber Billings and had taken quite some time to wake up.  The room he had been in was closer to being full of water, but it seemed that no more would be flowing in.

"Well I guess the bombs have probably been dealt with by now, I might as well go back up on deck and find the rest of the crew." Luckily the barrel Stray Cat had collapsed on had floated under the hole in the ceiling that Stray Cat had sent the bombs through earlier.  He nimbly jumped up through the hole and started making his way back up to the deck

Stray Cat chuckled to himself, "I guess it's a good thing that the crew thinks I'm just a cat after all, otherwise the repair costs for that room would probably be coming out of my pay."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 1, 2009)

*Gahm Island, Marine Detention Center with the Black Sun Pirates*

Rensuei and the others looked at all the guards

"What now?" Kilik asked
"Looks like they were expecting us"
"I'll create a diversion" Rensuei said
"You guys use that to get in"

Rensuei scaled the wall easily and pulled himself onto the battlement. Because of the time the men were almost asleep. He slashed necks paralyzing voice boxes. He moved around completely silent

"I was supposed to make a diversion" he thought

He saw a group of marines approaching and ran at then crouched low to the ground and when he was close enough jumped into the group rolled into a ball all spines extended. The men screamed as the were torn into. The poison lighting their skin and insides afire almost instantly. One of the men ran off, Rensuei watched him go with a smile, he stabbed the survivors in chests  aiming to paralyze lungs or hearts. He was done with them quickly and he took off behind the runner. He caught up with him and slowed down.

"I'll wait until he set off the alarm" Rensuei though 

He snickered to himself, the man reached a switch and threw it violently and turned but Rensuei was standing there watching him with a devious smile

"Thanks" Rensuei said with a smile

He was on the man before he could finish pulling his sword. He stabbed the man in his chest with all ten of his spines and kicked him off them 

Elsewhere

*BAAAAAAAAAAAAA BAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

"We have company men" Khan said with a smile
"Cyke, you and Campos" 
"I want you out in the yard"
"Chilton and myself will guard the prisoners"
"Capture them alive if possible" Cyke said
"They are worth lots of money" he said with a huge smile
"*IMMA BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF WHICH EVER FILTH FISH MAN I SEE!!!*" Chilton said
"Do you have to scream like that all the time?" Ricardo asked
"*I'M NOT SCREAMING THIS IS HOW I TALK!!!!*" Lamu said
"Be quiet you two" 
"Lets get to work"

The marines walked out the door and split up


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

With Joseph-

BOOM! he blows up a wall to a storage room. "my sword!" he rushes over and picks up the white blade with purple jewel. "Now i just need.." He looks around. "THERE HE IS!! THE ESCAPEE JOSEPH RODGERS!" some men shout. "Damn it. It's like they know." He turned and aimed his hands at the men. "Just what do you think you are doing!?" they all laughed. "This." Two cannonballs blow them away 

"TIME TO GET OUT OF HERE!" Joseph laughs and blows a hole through the rose's stem and jumps back out towards the island. "Ah~ so pretty~" he soars above the island before falling quickly down onto a root. "Ow..." He coughs and shakes his head. "I need to get to the docks..." He looked around, pointed away from himself and blew a hole into the root. "easier to get there when not having to dodge thorns."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2009)

"Rankyaku!"

"Snow shield!" Kent's attack slams up against Winter's shield, but doesn't break it. "Snow avalanche!" Snow erupts from Winter's hand, ramming Kent so hard that the breath is knocked out of him. But the snow keeps coming, Winter attempting to smother Kent to death. 

"Geppou!" Kent shouts, soaring into the air. "Rankyaku!" He kicks his leg, sending a large wave of air at Winter, who simply motions. The snow around him twists up and tanks the attack. Another gesture, and the snow continues attacking Kent. "Soru!" Kent rebounds off the ceiling and hurtles recklessly towards Winter. "Shigan!" Winter grimaces as Kent's finger pierces his shoulder, but grabs Kent's wrist in a vicelike grip.

"Frostbite," he snarls. Kent gasps as cold begins to spread from his wrist. He has to break contact with Winter, or else he'll end up a Kent-cicle...

"Rankyaku!" This time his foot connects with Winter before it's complete, and that plus the force of the wind throws Winter out of the bar and all the way down the street. Kent is thrown backwards, rubbing his head where he hit a beam.

"Tidal Wave." Snow forms up in a massive tidal wave and begins hurtling towards Kent. Kent looks up and gulps. 

"Geppou!" He shoots up, trying to get above the wave, but Winter just snarls and increases it's height. "OH SHI-Ghpllsasfsafhghd" Kent shouts as the wave engulfs him. Winter laughs and clenches his fist.

"Snow Burial."

"RAAAAAAGH!" Kent shouts, breaking free of the snow. "Soru!" He soru's towards Winter and mid air roundhouse kicks him to the face.

"Insolent fool."

"Biiiiiznitch."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 1, 2009)

With Derrick-

He has left the Pirate's Dream a while ago and is now on his own. He wanders through the street, looking for anything to do. Suddenly a mammoth slams into him and sends him crashing into the wall.

Derrick shakes his head and gets up, "What the hell?" he looks at a little gnome like creature in a hood standing next to a massive mommoth, "Achi chi chi cheeee! Ol!" the little gnome shouts.

"What?" Ol spins his club around, "Achee chi chi!" he shouts and Mam the mammoth rushes forward but Derrick phases through the roof building and flies to the top of the roof, "I don't know who the hell you are, but to wear that on this damn desert island you must be insane," he says taking out his staff.

"ACHIII!" he shouts in a high pitched voice, "You further prove my point," he leaps off the building and swings his staff down but Ol blocks the attack with his club, "AKIII!"


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 1, 2009)

Edoceo watched as the air pressure cannon fired at the robot, who luckily dodged it before it hit its mark. Emirir went in for the next strike, attacking the left head with a strong kick. As Emirir tried to get to a safe position after kicking the head, at least 20 swords slid out of it, Emirir only getting hit by 3. Emirir rolled over to an area away from the robot, and noticed that the swords hadn't hit him that hard, but he was still leaking fluids from his chest. 

" Ouch, that head's a wild one, with all those swords at an instant striking with that force," Emirir said to the others. 

Edoceo then picked up some communication coming from an area around the robot. He could tell it had something to do with the robot's orders, so he tuned his hat to set in on the frequency. The info sent to the robot seemed to be it's commands, appearing to be in a remote controlled format. With this data, he could tell what was going to happen. The even weirder part was that the two eyes seemed on the Cerberus' middle head seemed to be den den mushi like transmitters, which meant that they could only see from one angle. 

" Everyone, behind the robot! He won't be able to detect our movements if we get back there!" yelled Edoceo, as Emirir and Alph headed towards the back of the robot.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 1, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
The Marine ship that belongs to the Xtreme Marine Squadron sets sail from Water 7. Their newest recruit, Feroy Toglory was also onboard. He now sported a new white cloak with the Marine symbol on the back along with his regular clothes. He was hunches over the railing of the ship looking out towards the sea. Yingoru was giving him the evil eye for some odd reason. Rago was busy reading the recent mission that he reeived while at Water 7. Boyang was simply taking a quick nap.

Rago was reviewing the assignment once again in his private quarters. "The Black Sword Pirates..." Rago said quietly to himself, "Captain Marc Gomes 80 million beli. That name sounds rather familiar." Rago said as he rubbed his chin in a thoughtful manner. "Causing trouble on Eci Island. Aye! Why do they always stick me with troublesome children?" Rago said as he rubbed his head. Rago left his quarters and appeared on the deck to inform everyone about their mission.

"Aye! We're heading to Eci Island to apprehend the Black Sword Crew. Estimated arrival time is 2 hours. Prepare yourselves, I want everyone here within the next half hour ready for battle." Rago said sternly.

"YES SIR!" All of the marines said in unison as they saluted.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

Kama Vs Goru-

Goru places his fingers together and lunged forward with his right hand, trying to pierce Kama's chest. Kama struck his hand away using the claws on his palms and aimed for his shoulder with his free hand. Goru blocked the attack, grabbing Kama's wrist and throwing him over his shoulder. Kama flipped and slid across the ground, charging towards Goru and jumping into the air. With a flip, he extended his right leg while keeping his left tucked in and revealed a set of spikes on his feet.

Goru blocked the spikes with his wrist guard, but Kama didn't skip a single beat. He quickly kicked with his left leg, The attack connecting with Goru's shoulder and knocked him backward. The ninja used the force to flip, placing his right hand on the ground and flipping once more before landing on his feet. Kama raised his hands as a sign of preparedness. Goru simply smirked and charged forward. Once more he stabbed forward with his claws, Kama blocked using the back of his arm.

Goru attacked with his other hand, Kama blocked, twisted his own arm around Goru's and threw him into a wall. Goru flipped seconds before hitting the wall and bounced off it, placing both hands together and aiming to pierce through Kama with his claws. Kama jumped, placed his hand on Goru's back and flipped over him. Goru braced himself with his hands, flipped and turned in the air before landing back on his feet. 

Both Ninja look at each other and toss their claws aside. From his back, Goru draws three small rods and his tanto. Kama does the same, Both men slowly begin to connect the three rods and at the top, Secure the tanto inside the pole. Kama makes the first move, in an instant his Nagitana crashes into the ground where Goru once stood. Kama quickly leans back as Goru's blade swipes above him. 

Both men stand straight and slash at each other, their blades connecting and locking each others movements. Kama pulls back and thrusts forward, Goru jumps up and stabs downward, Kama rolls and slashes at Goru while he's in the air. Goru holds up his Nagitana and blocks the attack, using the force to send him to the ground quicker. He lands with a quick flip off his hand and blitz's Kama. 

Kama jumps into the air, turns himself while slamming something into the bottom of his weapon and stabs the ground. Goru turns sideways and thrusts his blade towards Kama. Kama vanishes from his sight before appearing behind him and jabbing the end of his weapon into Goru's back.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2009)

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
Lt. Karl Smirnov and Seaman Recruit Tsubaki join up with Commodore Zane Garrick and Commander Beverly Clemens, having finished their objectives, as does Lt. Eric Jager walks up to the deck, dragging his defeated opponent behind him, tossing him over the pile of unconscious Pirates. 

Clemens looks at her wristwatch and sees that the ten minutes have passed and so far only a slight tremor was felt from deep within the ship. "Well it looks like the bombs have been defused," she mutters, "Good job Tsubaki," she tells her assistant.  

Tsubaki nods appreciatively, "Thanks but I wasn't able to get them all. There must've been someone helping out," she responds, still confused over who exactly it was that helped defuse the other bombs. The girl could've sworn she saw a cat in a Marine uniform running around but there's no way a simple cat couldn't have done all that. 

"BAH!" Garrick declares, "I want my ship cleaned up and ready to sail by tomorrow!" he growls. 

Suddenly a group of shipwrights armed to the teeth with hacksaws and ship mallets climb up to the deck led by the chief designer of the ship. "Get to work boys!" yells the chief, relieved to see that the Marines have saved his creation. The Shipwrights scatter and start bringing up lumber and more tools. The chief walks up to the Commodore Garrick and bows, "Shall we begin the tour Commodore!" he announces. 

"You bet your ass!" Garrick replies, "We'll start with the most important part...my office. Let's move losers!" he tells his officers. 

As Garrick and the chief move on, Clemens turns towards Tsubaki, "When I learned that we would be getting a new ship I put in a request for a greenhouse. Garrick gave me hell over it but I emphasized how important it would be for your growth," she points over to the aft side, "It's on first level with a good view of the sun if you want to see it now."  

Clemens also stares at Lt. Jager, she has a favor to ask him but she's sure he'll assent to it. Though first she has to check on some things. 

"Meow, Meow, Meow!" calls out Stray Cat as he shambles over to them, looking a bit worse for wear. 

"Oh its Mr. Marine!" Clemens exclaims delightedly, "I hoped he was alright!"  She grabs up the cat and in her arms and pats him on the head, "Are you alright Mr. Marine? Did those nasty Pirates scare you?" she asks. 

Mr. Marine looks at Clemens with a face of annoyance, "I just saved all your asses lady!" he declares but all Clemens hears is, "Meow, Meow!"

Clemens shows him to Tsubaki and Karl, "Meet Mr. Marine, isn't he so cute? He's going to be the ship's new pet. We can dress him up like Commodore Garrick or Admiral Akainu even,"   she says with a laugh. 

"Why me..." groans Stray Cat.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 1, 2009)

*Saigohi- With the "Dream Team"*
Darver Grenguo stands a free man in his cell. The collar around his neck that prevented use of his aura ability was gone, the coils that secured his stray jacket were gone and the chains around his ankles were gone. Darver flexed his arms and stretched out his legs. After being contained for so long one would naturally feel stiff. Darver then held up a fist and aura started to creep around it. It then dispersed. Anglora starred at him with the hate of the world.

"I'm warning you Darver.." Anglora said as sparks ignited her hands. Darver waved her off. "I'm not concerned about you or your pathetic crew girl. That was all in the past. Let it remain there." Darver said as he started walking out of the cell. Though, before he could make it out a team of guards surged into the room. "How naive." Darver said plainly as they charged him. Aura gathered around both of Darver's hands. Darver held them apart at arms length and brought them back together with great force, clapping. "Aura Shock-wave!" Darver exclaimed as a shock-wave of aura radiated into the air knocking all the guards back and creating a small quake in the room. "I don't have time for this. Come!" Darver said to Annie and Anglora as he left out of the cell.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 1, 2009)

*With Task Force Absolute Justice*

Tsubaki almost melted when Clemens told her about the green house. It took a stern look from the commander to stop Tsubaki from hugging her on the spot. 

"I'll have to get Commander Clemens one of those potted flowers for her new office" Tsubaki thought she turned to Karl 
"Lt. Smirnov it looks like we won't be sharing rooms anymore" Tsubaki said
"It would definitely appear that way"
"Can't say i'm unhappy though" 
"At least I won't have women's underwear all over my room" he said in a soft voice shaking his head
"It will be a lot cleaner too" 
"It's so unfortunate you won't be able to enjoy your new accommodations until you return from OCT" Karl said nodding 

With all the events of the day she's completely forgotten about it

"You will still accompany me to get what items I will need for training right?"
"Yes when we get through here" Karl answered

Stray cat sauntered over and Clemens picked him up

"Meet Mr. Marine, isn't he so cute? He's going to be the ship's new pet. We can dress him up like Commodore Garrick or Admiral Akainu even,"  she says with a laugh. 
"With those colors he'd be better suited to be Kizaru" Karl said

Tsubaki looked at Garrick hoping he hadn't heard the mention of Kizaru's name. 

*Eci Island, With the Black Sword Pirates*

The Sun rose and The Black Sword pirates docked their boat and made their way into the small town. It was very cold most of the crew had on winter clothes with the exception of Marc, Smirnov and Dreyri. The place was freezing, thankfully there was no snow fall the place was just incredible cold. They walked into town and a huge structure rose up in the background of the town.

"What is that?" Fire asked in amazement
"Looks like a castle made of ice" Hawthorne answered
"That is so cool" Fire said 
"Can we hurry the fuck up"
"No one told you to not wear a coat"
"If you want to be macho don't complain" Tetra said
"I don't hear Smirnov or Dreyri complaining" Tetra said
"That's cause Dreyri can't talk" Fire said beginning to laugh

Marc ignored them and walked through the group into the bar, he looked around and realized there was a group of men in the spot they always took. The tables to teh back in teh corner. He walked over to the group of me

"Oye move" he said glaring at the men
"_You going to make us move?_"
"_You and what army_"

Marc reached for his sword just as Smirnov ducked and walked in the door followed by Dreyri then fire and the wolves.

"*Ahh you are asking them to move from our favorite spot*" Smirnov said in his deep voice

The men immediately got up as the saw the rest of the Black Sword Pirates walked into the bar

"You are fucking lucky they showed up" Marc said to the men as the scampered off

They ordered copious amounts of food and drink, suddenly Tetra got up

"Dammit I forgot something at the boat" she said
"Fire watch them for me please" 

Fire nodded as Tetra disappeared out the door

"OK mom's gone get me a drink" Fire said as the crew erupted in laughter
"I wonder how long we have to be on this god forsaken ice berg" Marc said as he ripped off a piece of chicken
"Tetra said a week" Fire answered
"I guess some training in this weather wouldn't be too bad"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2009)

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice....*_
The senior officers tour the 50 deck _*Dark Justice II*_, built to accommodate a crew of up to 500 Marines. Garrick's eyes gleam as they survey the multiple weapons decks armed with long range cannons, and new gatling gun platforms.

"Pure and simple this ship is designed to decimate Pirate Fleets," the chief designer proclaims proudly, "But don't think she's all muscle and no speed either. The ship is built with two massive steam engines that can drive her forward at speeds equivalent to ships a fraction of her size." 

"Good, I still want to be able to board Pirate ships and wring their necks myself," Garrick replies. While he's not opposed to all this weaponry there's just absolutely no substitute for face to face combat and pummeling people with your bare hands in his opinion.

The tour concludes and the chief designer looks at Garrick, "As for certain other features of the ship I will need to speak to you alone Commodore, since its highly secret," he says seriously. Clemens narrows her eyes as she hears this and makes a note to follow them with a small mirror. 

Garrick turns towards his officers, "Notify your squads that they have shore leave for the next two hours," he tells his officers, "Tomorrow we'll be conducting drills and familiarizing ourselves with the ship. Then we set sail." 

Before he walks away he stares down at Tsubaki, "Commander Clemens tells me you're going for training. Don't fuck up," is all he says and he stomps away to his new office followed by the chief designer.  

"I need to buy a new wardrobe and some furniture," Clemens remarks. All of her things were lost when the first *Dark Justice* sank, much of it very expensive personal items from her home. However, first she decides to take care of something with the local Cipher Pol branch stationed here on Water 7.

She walks towards Lt. Jager and looks at him uncertainly. As his superior officer she doesn't find it easy to ask for favors of her subordinates, especially of this nature. Recent encounters with Pirates have shown her how far she still she has to go with her training and with stronger opponents to come doubt she will need to be prepared.  

"Lt. Jager since you were traveling with Commodore Reynolds am I not mistaken in assuming that you have mastered some aspects of Rokushiki?" she asks him. 

"I was wondering...." she looks down at the floor and sighs inwardly, "If you could help me learn Soru?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 1, 2009)

*Eci Island*
Tetra boarded the _Black Sword_ to retrieve whatever it is that she forgotten. All was quiet.....possibly too quiet. The ship rocked back and forth carrying an eery sound along with it. Tetra thought she heard faint foot steps on the deck of the ship, but when she went to investigate there was no one there. Tetra went on with her objective of retrieving what she left.

When Tetra finally retrieved her item she went to leave the ship. The only thing is, something was blocking her path. She was unable to leave the ship. Tetra quickly turned around to see a lone mime standing in the center of the ship. The mime waved at her as if she was a close friend. Tetra quickly unstrapped one of her large shuriken and made to attack the mysterious mime. Though, suddenly, the shuriken in her hand was gone and she was holding a rubber sword. A man wearing a white cloak and purple vest was sitting in a chair reading the newspaper as casually as a stroll in the park. He was also holding Tetra's shuriken.

"Please use that sword madame. A dangerous weapon like this does not belong in the hands of a woman." The strange man said from his seat as he continued to read the paper. Tetra held a bewildered look on her face. Since her shuriken proved to be of no use she would attempt close quarter combat. 

Tetra began to charge with her wakizashi with amazing speed. Out of the blue someone jumped through the deck of the ship and slashed at her. Tetra easily parried the blow. A man with blonde hair in a pony tail and a mustache around his face, carrying a sword that had a crescent moon hilt stood before her. The man trained his sword on her. "This bitch must be apart of the crew." The man said violently. "Tsk tsk tsk. Such language shouldn't be used around a lady not mentioning directed towards her." The man from the chair said. "Oh SHUT UP pretty boy." The man with the sword rebutted.

Tetra had one last trick to attempt to escape. She took out a smoke bomb and threw it. The deck of the ship was clouded with smoke. Tetra traveled around the ship with this chance trying to find a sway to escape. Nothing. Then, she bumbed into something. Glowing green eyes penetrated the smoke and looked directly into Tetra's eyes. *"Sommeil!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates...*
The newly constructed ship of the Angel Pirates literally smashes out of dry dock and out into open sea. Mathias steers the vessel and and generates a convenient gust of wind to buffet the sails and propel her forward. 

In the distance, warships of the Otoro Empire move in on the Angel Pirates, ship from starboard and port sides, firing booming cannonshots at her. Cannonballs fall all around the water next to them causing the ship to tremble but none hit the vessel itself. 

"Warning shots huh?" Mathias mutters as he spins the wheel.  

Apparently the Otoro Shipwrights have so much pride in the new ship that they don't want to destroy her. Below deck in the infirmary Helen slowly gets up from her bed and grabs her sword which lays by her side, "I have to help," she mutters, still feeling weak and sick to her stomach but she blocks it out as best she can. 

Willoby who mixes bowl of blue powder looks at her in disbelief, "You never know when to quit now do you?!" he tells her. 

Helen looks at the at the old Doctor with a wry grin and shrugs, "So I've been told," she responds, getting to her feet and walking out of the infirmary. 

As Helen climbs above deck the thunderous sounds of cannons ring the air and she feels the ship tremble under her feet. Suddenly Helen feels nauseous from the movement but she closes her eyes and takes a deep breath, harnessing her inner energy to calm herself. She counts backwords from three, visualizing a small golden light in her minds eye and when she reopens her eyes she feels settled. Helen stands on the deck and sees two ships moving close, trying to pin them in on both sides. 

She strides past Mathias towards the starboard side railing, "I've got your back," she calls out to him. Helen stares the Otoro ship filled with soldiers on the top deck, eager to board. She draws her sword and focuses on their main mast, slashing violently at the air in wide horizontal sweep.

*"PHOENIX LASH!"* she commands. 

Helen fires a powerful air cannon from her sword shaped like a Phoenix bird that flies with great velocity. As it hits the mast it causes a powerful slicing explosion that sends the mast crashing down onto the deck, crushing any unlucky soldiers underneath. 

Suddenly the Swordswoman clutches her stomach, "Not again..." she mutters as she flips her head over the railing.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 1, 2009)

*Joseph and Paegun: The Reunion*

As Joseph walks through a root a voice could be heard calling out to him, "Joseph Rodgers.  By order of the World Government, I'm here to kill you."

Joseph turns his head and sees a shadowy figure, "I know that voice?!"

Paegun walks out from the shadows and looks at Joseph, "Hello Mr. Rodgers, I'm PAE-506, also known as Paegun Collaart.  By orders of the Government, I get to kill you."

Joseph just stares at Paegun in disbelief, "Paegun........You're alive!?  How?!  What happened?"

Paegun extends the blade in his new arm, "I don't seem to know what you mean Mr. Rodgers.  I'm a product of the World Government.  I was trained to be this way my whole life, at the age of 5 I was rescued by the World Government from Pirates.  The Pirates took my arm and now I have this to compensate."

Joseph clenched his fists and looks at Paegun's face, "Those Government bastards.  They keep pulling shit like this.  You're Paegun Collaart!  You were a member of my Marine Crew, the Lazy Hunter!  You were supposedly killed when a Pirate stabbed you with your own scythe!  Don't you remember Sooyoung!?"

Paegun looks at Joseph with an arched eyebrow, "Who the hell's Sooyoung?  Some Pirate whore?  Don't feed me these fairy tales of me being a Marine."

Joseph pulls out his blade and points it at Paegun, "I see.  They did it to where you can't even remember your childhood friend.  I'm going to help you regain what you lost, and when I'm done, we're going to kick the Government's asses."

Paegun and Joseph both charge at each other and their blades clash.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2009)

Annie narrows her eyes at Darver the entire time, eyeing him warily. She keeps her right hand on the detonator switch, and as Annie Follows Darver out of the cell she's more concerned with keeping her revolvers steady on the back of his head then any guards. They exit the cell and automatically hear the familiar clicking sounds of guns being cocked to fire. 

A line of guards stand in front of the trio. "SURRENDER NOW DARVER GRENGUO!" one of the riflemen shouts. 

Darver doesn't respond and begins to form a powerful aura around his fists. 

"FIRE!!" the rifleman screams. 

What Darver doesn't know is that these particular riflemen have been armed with special bullets that have been coated in a special aura that the Amazon Warriors of Amazon Lilly often use, its called Haki. 

Annie quickly fires back with both her revolvers and intercepts several of the bullets midair with her own bullets but some still get through.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2009)

Joseph Vs Peagun-

"I won't forgive them for this!" he crosses blades with his old friend. The blank soulless look in his eyes only angers Joseph. He kicks Paegun's chest and the two break apart. Joseph rushes forward one again and Paegun follows. Their blades clash, Joseph spins, paegun follows. Once more they clash as they meet each other's gaze again. The soulless eyes looking back at Joseph. No hint of sadness or hurt for what the government did to him.

"THEY MADE YOU A PUPPET!" Joseph shouts as they break away once more. "A MINDLESS DRONE! you're nothing but the world governments lap dog! and for what!? To kill me because i refused to allow them to enslave innocent people!?" He holds up his hand. "Paegun, I can not watch you die again... And i can not be the one who does it... But i swear... with this sword and these hands i will beat your old self back into you!"

He fires a cannonball towards his old friend. Paegun simply slashes the ball in half and causes the two chunks to explode behind him. Joseph rushed forward as a cloud of smoke over took Paegun. A quick punch to the jaw and the two were outside the prison, wrestling in the air as they fell towards the ground. "Come on! wake up already!" Joseph pulled his fist back to punch Paegun but the puppet attacked him instead. 

With his metal hand he delivered a strong strike to Joseph's chest and knocked him away. The two land on the ground, both causing a loud THUD! as they hit. Joseph lands with his right fist in the dirt and his body crouched. Paegun lands and stands perfectly upright. "Damn it... i really don't want to do this." Joseph grumbles to himself.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 1, 2009)

*The Dark Justice II...* 

As V wiped the blood from Sneek's dead body off of his knives, he noticed a pirate running into *The Dark Justice*.  V quickly moved to intercept, but he wasn't used to navigating through the new ship, so he soon got lost searching for the pirate.  He grabbed a nearby marine and through him against the wall.  "Where's Garrick's office?" he asked.  The marine pointed a finger in the general direction.  V cut the man's head off and ran to warn Garrick.  

_Garrick's office..._ 

A pirate burst into the office, holding a detonator in his hand.  Garrick whirled around the from the tour and was about to attack the man when the man put his thumb on the big red button.  "Not so fast, when I push this button the entire ship will be blown sky high," he smirked.  "Give me 1,000,000 beli in cash and you can keep the ship." "H-how do we know you're not bluffing?" the chief inspector asked.  The pirate lifted up shirt to reveal several bags marked EXPLOSIVE- DO NOT TOUCH strapped to his chest.   

Suddenly, the door was slammed open and Gilmont ran in.  "What the fuck are you doing here?" Garrick snarled.  "Oh, uh I was kidnapped by Tauros for information," Gilmont lied hastily.  "And escaped and I'm now here to get reinstate-" Gilmont broke off when he saw the pirate with the detonator and a grin broke out across his face.  

"What the fuck is so funny?" Garrick growled, but before the negotiation with the now impatient pirate could begin, V burst into the room.  When he saw pirate, he raised his knife and attacked, much to the shock and annoyance of Garrick and shipwright.  Gilmont didn't seem to be worried at all.  The pirate spun around and pushed button on his detonator. * BOOM!* 

In the distance, a large explosion could be heard.  From the window in Garrick's office, a massive fireball could be seen coming from a deck across the island where Tauros' ship was docked.  "I switched the TNT with flour ten minutes ago," Gilmont explained.  "And I put the real explosives on the pirate ship.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 2, 2009)

Paegun retracts his blade and slowly walks towards Joseph, "I find it upsetting that I have to do this Joseph.  I believe we could have been friends if you had stayed with the Marines."

Joseph stands upright and aims his hand at the ground, "Expel!"

Joseph fires a cannon at the ground in front of Paegun that creates a small dirt cloud.  Paegun tries to cover his face with his arm but too much dirt gets into his eyes, "Damn it."

Joseph appears behind Paegun and puts him in a full nelson, "It's me you dumb bastard!  Try to remember!"

Paegun flips Joseph over his shoulders and retrieves his scythe from his back, "It's about time we finish this."

Joseph brushes the dirt off from his clothes and holds his palm forward, "You should just wake up.  Bullet Expel."

A large wave of bullets fly towards Paegun who jumps to the ground trying to dodge them.  As Paegun is about to get up, the end of a staff comes rushing towards Paegun's face.  He rolls out of the way as Joseph keeps trying to make contact but Paegun continues to roll.  Paegun manages to make it to his feet and the pole of his scythe connects with Joseph's staff.  The two glare into each others eyes and for a split second Paegun lightens his grip on his scythe.  Joseph sees this and knocks Paegun's chin.  Joseph and Paegun's fight take them closer and closer towards the sea.  Joseph throws his staff away and takes out his sword once again.  Paegun takes apart his scythe and recombines them into two sickles.  The two relentlessly charge at each other again and are stalemated.  Joseph jumps backwards and drops his sword, "Net Expel!  Cannon Expel!"

A large net attached to a couple of cannonballs come flying towards Paegun.  He tries to react but he gets caught in the net and is forced into the water.  In the water Paegun tries to swim but can't, _"What's going on?  I've never eaten a Devil Fruit, I should be able to swim.  Urgh..."_

Paegun begins to black out and a few minutes later he wakes up tied in steel chains with Joseph holding his scythe, "It's about time you come to your senses."

Paegun struggles to get free as Joseph walks towards him clenching his fists.  Paegun just sits there watching, "I saw you earlier you remembered something!  Try again!"

Joseph punches Paegun's face and Paegun falls towards the ground, but he sits back up again, "Don't play around with me!  I saw that look in your eyes!"

Joseph continues to punch Paegun, Joseph's face looks extremely saddened with each blow he delivers.  Paegun continues to try and struggle free but to no avail.  Paegun then extends his blade, turns around and tries to stab Joseph one final time.  Drops of blood begin to fall towards the ground.  Paegun's blade missed penetration but managed to make a small cut on Joseph's waist.  One last time Joseph punches Paegun to the ground, this punch renders Paegun unconscious.

*A Couple Minutes Later*

Paegun regains consciousness and is free from the chains around him, he looks down towards his body and his new arm, "The hell?  When the fuck did I put on a suit?"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 2, 2009)

Paegun regains consciousness and is free from the chains around him, he looks down towards his body and his new arm, "The hell?  When the fuck did I put on a suit?" Joseph finishes wrapping up his side, it was a shallow wound but a good bleeding wound. After he slowly stands up and walks over towards paegun. "Ah? Joseph? Hey where the hell are we and why am i wearing a suit?" Joseph didn't answer, he just balled up his fist and struck him across the jaw. "YOU DAMNED IDIOT! YOU TRY TO KILL ME! REGAIN YOUR SENSES! WAKE UP WITH A DAMNED METAL ARM AND ALL YOU CAN SAY IS WHEN DID YOU PUT ON A SUIT!?" 

he grumbled to himself and shook his head. "Honestly, The marines turn you into a freaking emotionless tool and all you can think about is "Why am i in a suit?" CAUSE THEY PUT YOU IN IT!" he shouts. "I swear... I'm going to destroy every marine base i see until there isn't a single one standing..." He gripped his fists tight."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2009)

Garrick stares at the shocked Pirate with a pitiless expression, "Negotiations are over," he grumbles, "Here's my final offer!" 

He jabs his right thumb into the pirates left eye, causing his eyeball to explode in mass of blood and puss. Garrick lifts the screaming Pirate into the air by the thumb, still embedded into the Pirates eyesocket. He lifts the Pirate over his new highly polished and gleaming desk and slams him headfirst into it, causing the desk to split right down the middle. The first broken desk of his new office and not the last. 

Garrick wipes his thumb over the spasming Pirates sleeve, "Remove this filth from my ship," he tells V. Then he walks towards Gilmont, looking him up and down and getting in his face.

"You want to be reinstated?" he asks him gruffly, "What makes you think that I even want you back you lazy sack of shit?" 

Garrick seems to come to some decision in his mind, "You're on 60 day probation. If you slip up even once you'll be enjoying a place next to my old friend!"  Garrick points at the stuffed head of former co-leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, Commander Edward Colt, which hangs on the wall. His face still has the final look of agony that he had when Clemens severed his body to pieces with her mirrors. Thankfully one of the Marines managed to recover it before the old *Dark Justice* sank. 

The Chief Designer shakes his head in disbelief, they are all crazy, he thinks. He can't help but wonder that's exactly why Marine Command gave them this ship. 

Garrick and the Chief Designer walk out of the office, "And clean up that mess!" Garrick orders Gilmont, pointing at his smashed desk.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 2, 2009)

Joseph grumbled to himself and shook his head. "Honestly, The marines turn you into a freaking emotionless tool and all you can think about is "Why am i in a suit?" CAUSE THEY PUT YOU IN IT!" he shouts. "I swear... I'm going to destroy every marine base i see until there isn't a single one standing..." He gripped his fists tight.

Paegun looks at his left arm again, "Holy Shit!  I'm hungry."

Joseph facepalms then looks at Paegun in anger, "You dumbass!  Eat this!"

A large wooden barrel hits Paegun's face and he comes back up with a welt on his head, "Yum.  Pickles."

After scarfing down half of the barrel of pickles Paegun begins to address Joseph, "I'm supposed to be dead."

"Apparently the Government revived you when they took you away.  They gave you that metal arm as part of a project.  I'll kill them."

"I see.  Where's the rest of the crew?  You know, the Nonki guys.  I'm probably gonna get the crap beaten out of me by Sooyoung.  Haha."

Joseph looked sternly at Paegun, "I left the Marines.  Things happened.  A read a few files and you're officially deceased according to the Government."

"So I take it you're a Pirate now."

"Yeah, my brother broke me out of this place but I kinda left him."

"I always wanted to be a Pirate.  Ooh ooh, watch this."

Paegun transformed into his full Kangaroo Form, "How cool's that?  A giant mouse with a metal arm. "

Paegun transformed back into his original form and got hit over the head by Joseph, "Let's go find a ship, dumbass."

The two started to walk off with Paegun carrying the barrel of pickles, "You know with my new arm, I can cut steak without having to use a knife."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 2, 2009)

*Water 7, with Karl and Tsubaki*

Tsubaki and Karl walked away from the dock into water 7

"So what kind of things do I need?" Tsubaki asked as the walked through the streets
"Everything will be provided for you"
"Clothes, food, everything"
"Buy things you think you will need to be comfortable while away from home"
"I need to go to find a weapon smith" Karl said
"Use your marine ID" Karl said
"Wait you mean I can do that all the time?"
"No you can only do that this once for two reasons"
"The Dark Justice was destroyed"
"You will get compensation for lost items"
"You are going for OCT"
"You will get a sum to use to buy things for yourself"
"Marine HQ will look over the expenses so don't go crazy" Karl said

He spun and walked off leaving Tsubaki standing alone

"So I can buy what ever I want but I'll have to answer for it later"
"With the war, I'd like to think they have more important things to worry about"
"Imma get a mirror for Commander Clemens' new office"

Tsubaki set off gathering various items she imagined she'd need, meanwhile else where. Karl walked into a shop with loud clanging ringing out

"Hello" Karl said

A man in a leather apron waddled out of a back room. He had big broad shoulders and thickly muscled arms.

"*Can I help you?*" the man asked 
"I need some items made"
"ASAP" Karl said seriously
"*I'm sorry but I have a lot of orders*"
"This is by order of a marine officer" Karl said
"You will be paid double"

Karl handed the man a list he looked it over

"*I can do a lot of this stuff but i'll need to help of a white smith to make some of these figurines*"
"Do what ever you have to" Karl said
"I need it in by tomorrow"
"*I'll need more help*"
"What ever you have to" Karl said as he walked out the shop

Elsewhere

"I'm not good at good byes" Tsubaki said

She set down a mirror with a note on it

_Dear Commander
                      I remember how much mirrors you had in your old room, I just wanted to get you one for your new room. I'm sure you'll know what the flower on you desk is. See you when I get back._

She was directed to the quarters Karl would be using and rested 4 panther figurines on the table. The figurines seemed to be worked out of obsidion they looked like black glass. On the way Tsubaki had tripped and dropped two of them she expected them to shatter but they didn't even chip.

"He'll like that" she said

She set off toward the docks with the items she bought, the reached teh coks and saw a medium sized vessel flyign a marine flag. She walked over to the vessel and saluted like Karl taught her.

"Seaman Recruit Tsubaki reporting for transport to Santa Cruz"
"Recruit you kept us waiting" a man said in a gruff voice
"I'm sorry sir I had some things to attend to"
"I don't give a darn what you were doing"
"Get your sorry ass on the boat so we can leave"

Tsubaki looked at the man with surprise

"Did you think because you were headed to OCT you wouldn't be treated like a normal scrub"
"Get your ass in gear and stop wathing me like a surprise deer" the man said
"This is going to be a long few months" Tsubaki thought
"Twice a scrub once an officer ya damm brat" the man said with a laugh
"Well thankfully just once for me" Tsubaki thought as she boarded the boat
"You look scrawny I'll remedy that before we get to Santa Cruz" the man said looking her up and down


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2009)

Clemens strides through the double doors of Blueno's Bar, located in the Middle Town section of Water 7. The inside of the bar is empty which is not surprising considering the status of its former owner. The bartender at the front counter a hefty fellow in his thirties with a thick grizzly black beard, eyes Clemens as she saunters up to a bar stool. 

"What'll you be having..." he stares at the rank on her Marine jacket, "Commander." 

"I'll have what Blueno's having," she responds. 

The bartender grunts and nods, he presses a hidden switch under the bartop and suddenly the bottom of Clemens stool drops out and she falls through a hole in the floor. She lands in a crouching position inside an underground facility beneath the bar filled with surveillance equipment and manned by Cipher Pol agents in black suits. On a long bank of monitors you can see different parts of Water 7, one of them even shows Iceburg's office and bedroom. A tall bald headed agent wearing sunglasses, and a silver hoop earring in his left ear, walks up to Clemens. 

"How's Cipher Pol these days Agent Stone?" she asks him.  

Stone shakes his head, "Shitty," he responds bluntly, "CP9 went rogue, the Makaosu fucked up our main bases, and then some douchebags called the Masked Musical Pirates attacked one of our branches..." 

"Uh I think they're called the Musical Masked Pirates," Interjects another agent. 

Stone casts him an oblivious glance and the Agent quickly returns to his work. "Well what brings you here Commander Clemens?" he asks her. 

"I want to learn Rokushiki and I'll need some of your training manuals to help me along the way," she responds. Cipher Pol is infamous for zealously guarding their techniques, but slips do occur, and they're not above cooperating with the Marines. Stone nods and walks towards a desk, inserting a key into a front drawer and taking out a thick manual, labeled _Top Secret_. 

"We used to have a magic book that allowed you to learn Rokushiki in just a week but it disappeared under mysterious circumstances so you'll have to make do with this," he states, handing her the manual, "I could measure your Douriki too if you want. It measures your current combat power," he adds. 

Clemens eyes brighten at the suggestion. Knowing her current physical power will help her measure her improvement. "That would be nice, sure why not." 

Stone closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, pointing both his palms at Clemens, "Rokushiki Ryuugi Tea Wase," he chants. "Hmm...its coming to me," he mutters. Clemens feels a bit strange as his hands gyrate up and down. 

"Ah there it is....51!" he exclaims. Some of the agents snigger at the number and Clemens glares at them. "Is that bad?" she asks him. 

Stone shrugs, "Well an average Marine grunt only has a Douriki of ten so you're way above average. It's okay but not too great." 

Clemens nods, not knowing whether to feel content that she's at least far above a Marine grunt or feel like a weak piece of crap for being so far below CP9 standards. "What's your Douriki?" she asks him. 

"Mine's is only 306," he responds, "I've only mastered three of the disciplines so far, hell even the weakest member of CP9 had a Douriki of over 600. Anything over 500 is considered superhuman," and he adds quotation marks at the word superhuman. 

Clemens takes in this information and then thanks Stone, "I really do appreciate this," she tells him with a smile, "Um would you mind if I kept in touch for advice whenever I need it?" she asks him. 

Stone nods and shakes her hand, "Sure," he replies with a grin. They'll both end up sharing the same bed later that night.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2009)

_*Jessie vs. Yazuu...*_
Both Jessie and Yazuu exchange thunderous bone rattling blows, the lady shipwright unafraid to go toe to toe with the Hydra man. Jessie flips high over Yazuu and grabs on of his heads pulling hard as she lands and flipping him over her head. Jessie grunts as she hefts his weight and slams him onto his back. 

Yazzu snarls as he lands, trying to get up but Jessie pulls hard and rips off his head. Green blood flies everywhere and Jessie falls onto her rear end, clutching his severed snake like neck and head. 

*"Oops,"* she mutters, tossing away the severed head. She really didn't intend to go that far.* "I must've overdid it!" *

Suddenly Yazuu laughs and the stump on his neck where one of his six heads used to be begins to bubble. Two new hydra heads grow out of the now fully healed stump. "I'm unkillable unlike you sacks of meat," Yazuu says calmly as he stands to his full height and faces Jessie. 

He opens all of his now seven Hydra heads wide open, "SPITFIRE!" he growls. Each mouth spits out an intense jet of orange flame at Jessie, point blank range.  

_*Water 7...*_
After visiting Cipher Pol, Clemens heads towards the upper levels of the city. She had considered renting a Yagara Bull to cruise along the watery canals, but decided to walk and enjoy the wonderful atmosphere that this city has to offer. She eventually reaches a large building that has an antique store off to the side. 

Clemens sighs to herself as she walks past a long rectangular sign on the building written in gold leaf lettering...

*Clemens & Hoyt
Imports & Exports *

She enters a door and walks into a reception area. A receptionist at the front counter sees her and suddenly her eyes widen in recognition, "Bev!?" she exclaims, getting to her feet. 

"Hello Hilda," Clemens responds, walking towards the woman and hugging her tightly, "Oh its been so long.....but it's Commander Clemens now," she corrects her with a grin. 

"Why of course....*Commander*," Hilda replies with a smirk, "Samuel is in his office. Do you want me to inform him that you're here?" she asks. 

Clemens shakes her head, "No I'd rather surprise him," she responds. Her eyes glow green and a long mirror materializes in front of her body. She walks into it and the mirror disappears.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 2, 2009)

With Alph, Edoceo and Emiror

The trio quickly positioned themselves behind the large droid, it didn't take long to confirm Edoceo was right. While the droid was powerful and large it had a slow turning speed and couldn't see anything happening behind it.

The annoyed controller of the droid gave up on trying to turn the droid until it faced the targets again and just decided to fire away blindly.A bit awkwardly the droid attempted to point the heads mounted on it's arms behind it's back.
While it was hard to get the right angle, not just because it wasn't designed for firing in such a manner but also because it had no way of knowing what the right angle was.

But the trio had to be careful, it's first air pressure shot made it obvious.Emiror was just able to jump up before a powerful blast exploded the ground he was standing on.

But as the droid wasn't designed for firing like this it suffered damage, the elbow area sparked and fizzled while the recoil sent the titan stumbling.It fell on it's knees, the lack of hands made it difficult to get up again."Now is our chance."Edoceo announced and the two android launched their attacks.

Emiror came in with a flying kick to the droid's back, the armor was weakened there and Alph fired his "Sonic Cannon!"The blast managed to rip a small hole trough the weak spot in the armor and first electricity sparked from the damaged area and then a fire started.

But the droid wouldn't go down that easily, it was slightly damaged but still rose up and prepared to finish off it's pesky opponents.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 2, 2009)

_*With Eric*_

He stands in his newly acquired room and focuses. He slowly pulls his arm back and then thrusts it forward, "Shigan!" he whipes his forward, "Close...but not close enough," he continues to shigan the air, changing arms on occasion.

_*With Ray*_

He makes his way through the smoke screen that he created and kept an eye out for his opponent. He still hasn't seen his opponents face but CLING! He blocks another kunai. He's been blocking attacks from him the whole time.

He holds his drum sticks ready, suddenly a man dressed in all black came down and swung a small sword at him. Ray blocks with both of his blade drum sticks but the man quickly runs back off, "Who are you?" the voice echoed through the room, _"Just call me Shinobi, I am one of the Elite Guards of this prison,"_ Ray grumbles, "I'm the Ray Zonder."

_"Yes, I know all about you Drummer Assassin,"_ he chuckles, _"Your very impressive, but lets find out just how impressive you are,"_ the smoke finally clears and there are several bombs around Ray, "Great..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 2, 2009)

The Pirate fleet lead by the Windy Dirge continued their advanced, bombing the garrison hard. The marines struggled to get into their ships, but the near-endless bombing made it difficult. 

"Secondary fleet, move." Rek said through his dendenmushi. The second force of pirate ships sailed towards the front of the harbor, intent on blocking any escape routes and allowing the pirates to get to the main garrison(and the loot) quickly, while Rek and the others held off the bulk of the marines. 

Inside the marine base, several squads of marines lined up in front of the base commander, despite everyone else heading out to battle. 

"Gentlemen, you are the Headsplitters, the finest marines in this region of the seas. I want you to be the ones to lead the counterattack on these pirates. Some of you might not come back, but ultimately we will prevail." The commander told them.

One of the marines stepped forward, a tall young man in captain's clothes carrying a large katana. "You can count on us, commodore." 

The headsplitter marines moved out of the garrison and into one of the ships that wasn't damaged by the initial bombardment, and set sail to fight the pirates.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 2, 2009)

Shin VS Buzz

The battle started with Buzz leaping towards Shin and launched a powerful kick, made even more lethal with the use of the active cutting chain.Shin had to use both of his swords to block the attack completely but was still slid back several feet.

Buzz used Shin's blade to jump off, the chainsaw preventing cutting damage from pushing off the sharp edge of the blade.He flipped in the air, rotating 180 degrees and then called out."Geppou."He pushed off the air and came in with two outstretched legs.

This attack was also blocked but the force sent Shin trough the floor as it broke under the pressure.Shin fell down several feet, debris falling against him and would've surely buried him but in freefall Shin used his blades, holding them in a reverse fashion.The slashes that resulted were concussive instead of cutting in nature and not only did he clear most of the rubble away from him but he even managed to stabilize himself allowing him to land on his feet.

Like this he could retaliate right away and Shin held the blades in the correct manner again before launching a series of "White Squall." attacks.Powerful slashes cut straight trough the ceiling and made an ever larger section drop down on the floor Shin currently was on.

Shin had to end his assault prematurely, if not he would've been buried by the collateral damage of his own attack.He managed to jump back in time.

Things were suspiciously quiet after that, Shin patiently waited for a sign of live as he highly doubted Buzz was killed that easily and paid attention to the floor above him.And then out of the blue he heard the chainsaw buzz again, this time it was right behind him and he spun around just in time to see Buzz saw right trough the wall that had been behind Shin.

A deafening clash was heard as the weapons and DF power clashed against each other.*"Buzzahahaha!" *


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 2, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II*

After Stray Cat makes his way back to the crew, he resigns himself to simply following Clemens around.  It seemed like she'd pretty much taken responsibility for him and so there wasn't much else to do. "Heh, if I'm lucky, she'll be the one to cover the storage room repair costs for me." Stray Cat thinks to himself while he follows Clemens around.

She walks towards Lt. Jager and looks at him uncertainly. As his superior officer she doesn't find it easy to ask for favors of her subordinates, especially of this nature. Recent encounters with Pirates have shown her how far she still she has to go with her training and with stronger opponents to come doubt she will need to be prepared.  

"Lt. Jager since you were traveling with Commodore Reynolds am I not mistaken in assuming that you have mastered some aspects of Rokushiki?" she asks him. 

"I was wondering...." she looks down at the floor and sighs inwardly, "If you could help me learn Soru?"

The word Soru doesn't ring any bells for Stray Cat, but Rokushiki does.  "Isn't that supposed to be the fighting style of the elite Ciphor Pol agents?  Hmm, maybe it was a good idea to follow this woman around after all..." Stray Cat knows that while he managed to defeat the bomber in the storage room, he'll certainly need a boost if he wants to fight against stronger foes.  He figures that it'll be an easy task to simply sit off to the side and observe the training, picking up on things as it goes on.

Shortly after this Clemens leaves the ship and wanders off.  Stray Cat decides that he might as well just stay on the ship and content himself with wandering around and/or meeting the rest of the crew.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 2, 2009)

_*Tatsu vs Sid*_

Tatsu stretched as he got into Hybrid Form. It had been a while since he had moved around. He then glared ove at this General he was facing, "I can't believe this little dragon got out of his cage," he raised his hand and a ring on his finger began to glow.

Tatsu watched it but before he could notice it fired a blast of white energy. It smacked right into Tatsu and hit him hard against the wall, "What? Too fast for you to keep up?" he raises his other hand and shows off all of his rings, "Well I've got more than just one ring," he fired another one, this time it was a blue blast.

Tatsu made a quick move to dodge but with a flick of Sid's wrist it turned right after him. His eyes shot open wide as the attack that he believed he dodged flew right at him, "Dragon Fire!" he blasted an attack that collided with Sid's causing an explosion. 

The force blew Tatsu back a little but he landed on his feet, "Come on Dragon Boy, lets get serious," he activated a new ring that made a green energy whip extend out of his ring, "Time to put you back in your cage!" he says lashing it at Tatsu.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2009)

*Kent vs. Winter...*

"Soru!" Kent seemed to vanish, reaching such a high speed he could not be seen by the naked eye. He leaped into the air, attempting to kick Winter, but winter just smiled softly. 

"Blizzard Mine." Snow shot up around Kent, spinning at high speeds like a miniature tornado. Freezing cold winds and snow pelted him, and he fell to the ground. Only a few feet away the trap ended, if he could just move a few feet...

"Geppou." Kent coughed, but fell back to Earth immediately. The winds were too harsh, and wouldn't allow him to take to the skies. Kent wracked his brains (which didn't take very long) for a solution, and then suddenly grinned. "Kami-e." Kent felt his entire body go slack, and the wind picked him u and hurled him away. 

Straight at Winter.

Kent let out a whoop of delight as Winter's own attack propeled him towards the white cloaked man, slamming into him and carrying him through a wall before coming to rest.

"Enough!" Winter growled, working himself into a sitting position. Snow surged around Kent, picking him up off his feet and blasted him through yet another wall. "You're like a cockroach. You just wont die." Winter said, lifting his arms. "Oh well. This will finish you. Snow Hydra." Snow began pouring out of every part of his body, twisting and forming itsself into 8 enormous, hideous heads. "Inspired by Magellan's attack, of course." His arm lashed out, and a huge head shot towards Kent, engulfing him in snow. The head, which had smashed itsself against the concrete, reformed with kent inside. "This is my ultimate technique. It is comletely, absolutely, flawless and invincible."

*With Prince and Kaya....*

Several days after leaving the island, Kaya and Prince were nearing their destination.

"All right," Prince said, doodling something onto a piece of paper. "I think we've got most of it. Redstache is attacking The Tacturn Isles in 2 days' time. We get there, sneak around untill we find him, kill him, then leave."

"Right," Kaya said. "Without their leader, the Redstache pirates will hopefully turn on each other, and the marines can clear it up. We'll split up then, and I'll head for the Blade Pirates, you for Taskforce Absolute Justice."

Suddenly a voice booms from the sky. *Please Just call it TFAJ. Typing out the whole thing is quite tedious.*

Prince looks up at the sky in amazement. "Oda?" He had long since given up any belief in relegion. Kaya shook her head.

"Nah, just this guy called Nicodemus. I met him once."

"Really? Was he cool?"

"Nah, he was a bit of a douche."

*Shut up, you filthy pirate whore.*

"See what I mean?"

"Hey, Kaya...there's a very large pirate ship sailing towards us."

"SO? Just cloak us." Prince looked around nervously.

"I...I can't."

"What? Why?" Prince shrugged.

*Take that, bitch.*

"Damn you!" Kaya shouted to the sky.

*A few minutes later...*

Prince and Kaya sit in rather fine chairs in the captain's office of the ship _The Ivory Rose_. Kaya holds a glass of sake, while Prince chugs down some beer. Their captor sits across from them, sipping wine slowly.

"So you intend to take down Redstache? Interesting...Perhaps I can help." Prince grins.

"Well, I guess we do owe you. What can you do?"


"I posses certain...abilities. I can distract the fodder while you kill Redstache, but under one conditon."

"Name it."

"No, wait." Kaya says suspiciouly. "Redstache has a lot of fodder, at least 2 thousand. You can really distract them all?"

I would not offer if I could not." Kaya shrugs.

"Fine. What do you want?"

"Captainacy of the Redstache Pirate fodder." Prince and Kaya exchange looks and shrug. 

"Deal."

"Excellent," The captain says, smiling. "You can call me Alexander. Alexander Calhan."


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 2, 2009)

Damian-

Damian made his way through the halls of the prison, watching as everyone headed towards the stairwells. _Hmph, that shows how skilled they are,_ he thought to himself, as he used his newly obtained access card to open up an express stairwell that went straight to upper floors. Damian would have preferred to use his DF to get out of the prison, but all the entrances and doorways were full of sea stone, making it hard for him to use it. So, instead he just decided to create a large number of portals each linking a few meters. Soon enough, he came upon the floor where Edoceo, Emirir, and Alph were, taking what he believed to be a shortcut to the entrance. Unfortunately, he didn't notice the android, but the android noticed him. As soon as Damian entered the room, the air cannon fired at him, as quickly as a panther catching its prey. Damian noticed the air coming at him, and managed to create a portal in the shape of a ball surrounding him, and another 2 dimensional portal above the robot.  It struck him on a reinforced area, so it didn't cause that much damage. Damian then noticed the three next to him.

" Hmm, so it seems you three got it to where the robot is right now. It also seems like you guys are damaged. I guess I should help you out, for the time being," Damian said, talking to Edoceo, Emirir, and Alph.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2009)

_*Water 7...*_
A man in his late twenties sits at a desk in a lavish office, punching numbers into a calculator. He wears a well tailored royal purple business suit, and his hair is flaming red in color, short cut, and well coifed. A golden placard on his desk reads, _Samuel Clemens, CFO & Vice President_. 

Suddenly two hands grab his shoulders from behind and he jumps out of his seat in surprise. "Holy shit!" he exclaims in fright, spinning around and coming face to face with Beverly Clemens who stands behind his chair with a wry grin, behind her a mirror dematerializes into thin air. 

"Bev?!" he says in a thunderstruck voice, "Geez you almost gave me a heart attack!" he exclaims while taking a deep breath, "What are you doing here?!" 

Clemens walks around to the front of his desk and shrugs, "Is that any way to speak to your baby sister?" she asks him, sitting on a leather chair and staring at him.

Samuel runs his hands through his hair, clearly trying to compose himself, "You're right I'm sorry....but its been so long since you ran out on Mom and Dad," he replies. 

"Seven years," Clemens adds. 

"Yeah well they worry about you, you know," he responds, "After we heard you joined up with that fanatical lunatic, we never thought we'd see you again." 

Clemens sighs inwardly, her parents for all their concern, tried to force her to marry a man just for the money it would bring, and then they made her believe she was a freak because of her Devil Fruit power, making her wear a seastone necklace because they were ashamed of what others would think if they saw her use her powers. Her brother is the only one who sympathized with her and supported her when she joined the Marines. 

"Why can't you just be happy for me huh?" she responds, "Look at me I'm a Commander now and soon I'll be a Captain with my own boat. Give me enough time and soon I'll be even more then that!" 

Samuel sits down behind his desk and smiles, "I'm happy for what you've accomplished Bev. I really am, and I never doubted you for one second," he tells her sincerely but then his face becomes grave, "But I can't help but wonder what you've had to do to get to your current position." He's kept tabs on her from time to time and heard the rumors about her squad and that lunatic Garrick, those killers who masquerade as Marines.....it makes him shudder. He looks into his sisters eyes and sees a hard heartedness that wasn't there before and it makes him sad because he can't see the warm and caring person that she used to be.

"You've changed," he tells her. 

Suddenly Clemens rises up impatiently from her chair. She should've known better that he wouldn't understand. "Yeah well people change, and I didn't come here for a guilt trip," she responds forcefully, "Listen I just came here to ask you to send over some of my stuff from home. That's all!" she reaches into her coat pocket and tosses a folded paper onto his desk, then turns around on the heels of her boots and walks towards the door. 

"We still care about you....I still care about you. You're my kid sister for pete's sake!" he calls out at her, "Geez I'm sorry Bev, forget about what I said. Let's go get some lunch and catch up on lost time, okay?" he suggests.  

Clemens pauses for a second, keeping her back to him, "Justice doesn't take lunch breaks. Just make sure you get my stuff. See you in another five years bro," she says coldly, before slamming the door behind her and exiting.

Samuel sits back in his chair and shakes his head. Something tells him she won't even make it one more year traveling around with that monster Garrick. You play with fire and you're going to get burned.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 2, 2009)

Derrick vs Ol-

Derrick looks at the small man still confused, "Why're you attacking me?" he asked. Ol jumped up and down waving a piece of paper in the air.

Derrick looked at it closely, "Wow, I'm gettin' up there now aren't I? So I guess your a bounty hunter or something," he points his finger outward, "Well I don't care what you are I'm gona' have to beat you up now," he fires a laser at the small creature.

He smacked it with his club and then hopped on Mam. They charged right at Derrick but he shot to the sky. Ol slid along Mam's trunk and then into the air. He soon meets with Derrick in the air and they clash weapons,

"Pretty strong for a little guy," they both land back on the ground. Derrick sighs, "Great I have to deal with this annoying little pest and his giant-" BAM! Mam slams back into Derrick and sends him tumbling down the street.

He gets to his feet and rubs his head, "That's getting annoying..." the duo charge him once again but he phases through the ground and rises again after they pass. 

In a bar on McCurd Island

A shirtless man in his twenties walks in and takes a seat at the bar, "Sorry pal. no shirt no service," a group of men several times larger than him say walking up behind him. One puts his hand on his shoulder, "Now, get up and get out before things get ugly," he says chuckling.

"Before things get ugly?" he says, "A little bar fight is nothing to me... he turns around in his stool and slams his foot into his gut. The man shoots back and crashes into the table.

"Eh? How did he-?" he soon ges a fist to the throat and falls back holding his neck, "You've just sealed the fate of this island..." he gets to his feet and raises his fists. All of the men charge, he ducks under the first man's punch and pops up, slamming his head into his chin. 

He flips over the bar as the others come, "You know, there sure are a lot of you..." he says standing with his arms crossed, "How about I show you a little treat," he begins to grow talons and feathers.

"Hope you weren't too attached to this bar," he begins to ignite in flames and shoots to the sky. He soars around in a circle in the bar and the walls are soon set ablaze. He stands at the door as they all attempt to escape, "Sorry, I don't think so," he shuts the flaming door in their face just as the building collapses in flames.

The dying screams of the bar goers can be heard but are soon over taken by flames, "Now...for the rest of this island," he shoots to the sky and heads for another building.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 2, 2009)

*Water 7...* 

Gilmont was heading to weapons store to replace his spear, which had been lost when *The Dark Justice* sank.  Although he was slightly annoyed at Garrick for making him clean up his broken desk after Gilmont had saved his life, Gilmont felt like he had to perform his duties as a marine in order to keep up with his brother.  Even though he was currently at a very low rank, if he did what Garrick assigned him and worked hard enough, he might be able to get the rank of at least Lieutenant.  Although Gilmont did shudder just thinking about all the alcohol he would be missing out on... 

Gilmont stepped into _The Razor Hole_, a small shady looking store that sold weapons that weren't swords or guns.  The store was damp and clammy inside, and Gilmont couldn't help but feel claustrophobic when his head was a few inches away from the ceiling.  Gilmont glanced around.  There were axes, maces, hammers, and various other weapons on wooden shelves.  A large bounce stood by the door, cradling a shotgun.  Gilmont headed to the back of the store to get some advice as to what to buy.  "Do you have any spears?" Gilmont asked the cashier.  

"Why yes, we have several," the cashier said, and began to show Gilmont around.  Gilmont took a good look at each of them, but none of them met his satisfaction when he hefted them up.  "What about that one?" Gilmont said, pointing to a large, long spear behind the desk.  "That's not for sale," the cashier said hastily.  Gilmont went over to take a look at it.  It was marked *Dagoth's Fury*.  Gilmont hoisted it up.  "I'll take it," he said.  "I said it's not for-" Gilmont tossed the money he had stolen from Garrick's broken desk at the cashier.  "Sold," the cashier said after looking at the money.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2009)

*Jessie vs Yazuu...*
"SPITFIRE!"

Yazuu the Vice Chief Warden of spews seven jet's of flame from his seven Hydra heads that combine into one giant plume of fire. 

*Think fast!* Jessie screams in her mind as she sees the orange wall of flame fly at her

She slams her last remaining steel mallet in front of her body just as the flame envelop her. Thankfully Jessie wears a steel Dragon shaped mask that covers her entire face as well as steel plated gloves. The giant mallet shields her from the flames and it becomes white hot. Jessie feels the heat creep up the handle and into her steel gloves but she holds steady.  

She begins driving the mallet forward into the flames, inch by inch, quickly generating momentum. "Why delay the inevitable?!" Yazuu growls. He opens his mouth wider and the streams of flame that emit from his Hydra heads becomes white hot and even more intense. 

Jessie grunts in frustration as she feels her momentum stop and her mallet begin to glow with heat. *"I won't lose!"* she yells through gritted teeth. Suddenly she picks up speed and and smashes right through the flames, blasting Yazuu in the midsection and his flames sputter out.  

*BABLAM!*

Yazuu snarls in pain as he falls over backwards. Jessie quickly appears over him with her white hot mallet extended over her head as he tries to get back up. 

*"Gyahahahahahaha!"* Jessie laughs as she feels the rush of battle get her pumped up. 

*"MEGATON SMASH!"* 

She smashes Yazuu in the midsection with her mallet with such force his eyes bug out and the floor under him caves in, but unfortunately Jessie falls in with him. They both land two floors down in a huge impact that kicks up smoke and debris everywhere.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2009)

*Water 7...*
Dawn breaks on the magnificent Shipwright city. In a hotel room, the sun filters through the blinders of a window. Agent Stone slowly awakens in his bed and turns over expecting to see Clemens but she's gone. He chuckles to himself. truth be told he's not surprised that she's gone. A woman like her is always on the move. Then his ears pick up on the sound of the shower running in the bathroom. The water shuts off and Clemens walks out with a red towel secured around her chest. 

"Good morning," she tells him, as she walks towards her neatly pressed uniform in the corner. 

"For a sec I thought you high tailed it out of here," he responds, watching her as she dresses. 

"Oh I'm about to. Garrick wants us to sail before afternoon. I've got so much work to do," she responds, buttoning up her pants, "Enjoying the view?" she asks him with a sly grin.   

"Can't complain," he responds smugly. 

As Clemens prepares to leave she walks over to Stone's bedside and kisses him, "I'll keep in touch," she says, her green eyes glowing with sudden luminosity and a mirror forms on the wall behind her. 

"I bet you say that to all the guys," he remarks with a chuckle and yet he can't help but feel like this is true, "Good luck with your training by the way."  

"Thanks," she replies before walking into the mirror and disappearing. 

Some seconds later a mirror appears in Garrick's office aboard *The Dark Justice II* and she walks through it with a folder tucked under her arm. The Commodore is already up and smoking a cigar. "Where the fuck were you?" he asks her, "I kept calling your den den mushi but the line was busy!"  

Clemens sits at a chair in front of her desk and opens the folder, "Oh I'm so sorry sir I just got so caught up with work, you know taking care of the new crew manifests and what not. I barely got any sleep myself," the only truthful part of her statement is that she didn't get any sleep. 

"Yeah well don't make it a fuckin habit!" Garrick replies, "We're to set sail in a couple of hours and I want everyone ready to go." 

He smiles with a maniacal light in his eyes, "I can't wait to unleash the power of this ship on the first Pirates we meet!"


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 2, 2009)

-Anax vs. Stronaxious-

"You think you're the only one possessing the Attacks of the Gods? WAVE OF POSEIDON!"
Anax's eyes widen in shock.  _"How was he able to master these moves?"_
Stronaxious swings his blade across the floor, creating a large wall of dust and debris that Anax slides through.  However, some of it got in his eyes, and in his confusion, Anax leans back and falls off his shield, causing it to crash into the wall while his is on his back, trying to get the dust out of his eyes.
Stronaxious begins to calmly walk over toward Anax as he lies on his back.  "What a pathetic heir to the throne."
"HA!  YOU CALL THAT AN ATTACK OF THE GODS!?"  He begins to stand again.
"This is what I hated about the royal family.  I AM SO DAMN SICK OF IT!"
"It was simply destiny.  I was chosen by the Gods to lead our country to prosperity."
"Isn't that what your father thought too?  Before he was killed?"
Anax took out his spear.  "YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO TALK ABOUT MY FATHER!"
"To be honest, I wasn't too surprised when I heard about it.  After all, there was talk among some of the warriors."
"WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!"
"Didn't you find it odd that your father was assassinated in his own bed?  In the Castle of Spartania?  The place is crawling with soldiers.  You'd have to be a fool to try and sneak in there!  But what if you didn't have to sneak in.  What if you could simply walk in?"
"WHAT ARE YOU SAYING!?"
"Think about it.  Who is next in line to receive the crown should you fail to complete the Trials here?"
Anax slowly lowers his spear, realizing who Stronaxious was talking about.  "Theopompos..."
"EXACTLY!  YOUR UNCLE!  QUAKE OF DEMETER!"  Stronaxious slams his blade into the ground, causing it to begin splitting, and Anax falling through the cracks.

-Belle vs. Sojourner-

Soujourner calmly walks over toward Belle, while she begins getting more frantic as he gets closer.  All of her offensive attacks have been proven useless against him.  _"I should try blinding him to get it over with."_  She then raises her bow, "Angel's Glare" and shoots an arrow at him.  But suddenly he disappears and reappears face-to-face with Belle as the blinding shot explodes behind him.  
"Enough with the foreplay."  He swings his blade at Belle, but she barely manages to jump back and dodge in time.  However, the strap of the case holding her arrows was cut, and it falls to the ground.
"My arrows!"  She quickly tries to retrieve the bag, but Sojourner jumps and crushes the arrows with his foot.
"These were getting annoying."  Belle looks up as he swings down, but she blocks it with her bow.  "The target has skills in blocking and evasion.  Threat Level: Low."  Belle then splits her bow in two, using the second blade to slice Sojourner's shins and then jump back as he winced in pain.  "The target has shown skill with swords.  Threat Level Elevated."

-Bolt vs. Tempo-

Tempo crashes to the ground as Bolt lands next to him.  He stands there for a moment, waiting to Tempo to get up again.  "Wait... did I already defeat him?"  He walks over to the body, and sees Tempo's eyes are open.  "DON'T JUST LAY THERE!  GET UP!"
*sigh*  "This is such a bother..."  As he slowly gets up, Bolt knees him in the gut, and then appears behind him to kick Tempo up into the air, and then again appears above Tempo and slams him into the ground again with his fists.
"You know, maybe you shouldn't have even bothered getting up after all.  Even though I'm still without my weights and have gotten used to not wearing them, I am still quite fast."
The man sighs as he lays on the ground.  "...steel..."  He then appears in front of Bolt with his arm clenched up and ready to fight.  "...crakcer..."  
"WHAT THE-"
Tempos fist then crunches into Bolt's forehead.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2009)

_18 years ago on Syren Island...._
Seaman Recruit Zane Garrick walks into a bar with several of his mates. "Congratulations to Zane for being transferred to Admiral Akainu's ship!" they shout. 

"Gyahahahahaha!!" Garrick guffaws, "I knew my hard work would pay off! Don't worry boys I won't forget you when I become an Admiral!"

They all sit at a table in the corner and order a round. A waitress carrying a tray of beers walks towards them. She has light purple hair pulled into a ponytail, deep purple eyes, and wears a white t-shirt and black miniskirt. She serves the Marines with a smile and they all give each other smug looks. 

"Nice," one of the Marines states as she walks away, "Grade A piece of ass!" 

Zane finishes his glass of beer in one gulp and wipes his mouth, "Watch me go!" he says with a grin. He saunters over to the front counter and stares at the waitress as she pours a another round. 

"My name's Zane," he tells her, "What's yours?" 

The waitress looks at him as if taking stock of him, "Hannah," she responds with a smirk. 

"You have a boyfriend Hannah?" he asks her. 

"I used to. He's a Shipwright but we broke up," Hannah responds. 

Zane nods, this just keeps getting better and better he thinks. 

_An hour later..._
Zane and Hannah enter her apartment, laughing and giggling.

The next day Zane will sail away to rendezvous with Admiral Akainu's ship and he will soon forget all about Hannah. For her part Hannah will shortly thereafter get back with her boyfriend, Henry Roseo, and within the year will be married and they will have a beautiful child name Jessie.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 3, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"OI" Marc said loudly waving his glass wildly in the air indicating for the bartender to bring more rum. The crew roared with laughter, it had been a while since they had all gathered in the bar together. Over the course of the last few bar stops people had always been missing. "Man I can't wait to get off this fucking island" Marc said snorting in disgust. "I mean really why the fuck does winter even exist?" The crew roared in laughter again, by now everyone knew of Marc's disgust for Summer and Winter islands. Suddenly a serious look crossed Marc's face, "where the fuck is Tetra?" he asked.

_Meanwhile with Tetra........._

*"Sommeil!"* a strange voice called out of the smoke. Tetra felt her eye lids flutter and she passed out crashing to the deck floor. "Aye" Rago said calling out in the smoke to the rest of his crew. "Secure her and strip her of her weapons, she is coming with us." It wasn't long before Tetra was relieved of her ninja pouch and her weapons were gathered in a cloth sack for safe keeping. One of the men lifted her unconscious form over his shoulder and they left the boat. "Aye, I reckon we can bring them right to us if we hold on to this one" Rago said with a chuckle.

_With Marc and the crew........_

"It shouldn't take her this fucking long to get to the boat" Marc said realizing that Tetra had not been around for a while now. "Especially not for Tetra" Fire agreed solemnly. *"Lets not jump straight to vorrying"* Smirnov said calmly but seriously. *"Tetra can handle herself, lets stay calm."* The crew paid for their fare and quickly exited the bar. It took them no time at all to make it back to the ship and they quickly climbed aboard calling out for Tetra. "There was a scuffle" Fire said running her hands along the smoke bomb residue and sniffing at the air. "My guess is she was taken."

The deck began to creak ominously around Marc as he clenched his fist tightly. Blood dripped to the deck from where his fingernails dug into his palm and a couple of the floorboards of the deck splintered under Marc's gravity. Wesley noticed the damage taking place and took out his note pad. "It seems Wesley miscalculated Marc's strength" Wesley muttered to himself as he scribbled away. Smirnov quickly assessed the situation, and as his eyes fell on his captain a serious look crossed his face. *"Someone grab him quickly"* Smirnov roared pointing at Marc. Fire reacted immediately but she was too late. She tackled thin air as Marc was gone.

*With Korver and Su Lin*

Korver and Su Lin made their way to the beach with disgusting ease. The shipwrights of this country may have been fabled for their ship making skills but when it came to fighting they stood no chance what so ever against these titans. Korver and Su Lin made their way through the sand back to *The Tempest* and looked out to sea. Tarrying with The Angel Pirates had allowed the marine ships to cover a lot of ground but it still wouldn't be enough once they were intercepted.

*With The Avatar Pirates*

The boat rocked gently in the darkness as the crew finished their meal. "Thank you for the excellent meal" Kaito said with a slight smile. Hotaru opened her mouth to speak when suddenly there was a loud thump up above. Kaito and Hotaru quickly picked up their weapons while Hinara snatched her water pouches. The three of them crept up top slowly, their ears pricked for any sound and their eyes peeled for movement. Suddenly from the darkness there was a voice, *"it has been confirmed this is the ship of the pirates that attacked the marines on Azure island. Find them and apprehend them!."* "Yes Sir" voices cried in unison from the darkness.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 3, 2009)

*Eci Island*
Commander Rago sits in a large abandoned building on the outskirts of Eci Island. Inside, Tetra is bound by seastone handcuffs around her wrist and feet. On top of that, Boyang put her inside his mime box just to be safe. Yingoru, Boyang, and Feroy were wearing white cloaks made of thick wool to keep warm on the Winter island. Rago, however, didn't have on any type of warm clothing.

Yingoru sat a table impatiently tapping his fingers. "Where the hell are these pirates? I haven't slaughtered someone for a while now and I'm itching to do it." He said as he continued to tap his fingers. Boyang leaned against a wall awaiting the arrival of the Black Sword Crew. He couldn't speak but he was too anticipating the arrival of the Black Sword Crew. Feroy was shuffling a deck of cards in the air while they waited. The cards had extremely sharp edges that were made of steel, certainly weapons of combat. Feroy walked over to where Tetra was being contained. "Please don't fear beautiful lady, this'll all be over pretty soon." Feroy said as he looked into her eyes. He then turned around to look at Rago. "Commander Rago, why did we capture this girl? She doesn't seem dangerous at all." Feroy said.

Rago grinned. "Aye! You'll learn Feroy that in the world of pirates looks can be deceiving. This young lady has a bounty of 60 million beri." Rago said. Yingoru started laughing. "HA! You couldn't tell by how easy we captured her or are we just that powerful?" Yingoru said with a grin. "Don't let an arrogant attitude overcome you Yingoru. It'll lead to your downfall." Feroy piped in.

"Aye! When the Black Swords arrive waste no time taking them out. This is an upcoming rookie crew that is helping to fuel the next Pirate era. If rookies like them are allowed to run wild then the world will be overcome with pirates. We have strict orders to prevent such a thing from happening." Rago stated.

*Angel Pirates*
The Angel Pirates continue thier escape on their new vessel while being pursued by Otoro empire ships. Mathias was steering the ship but he quickly saw that he was needed elsewhere. "Nicobi! Take the wheel! We need to get these people off of our tails!" Mathias said. Mathias abandoned the wheel and headed towards the back of the ship where he witnessed Helen take out a ship's mast. "Excellent work Helen." Mathias said as he observed her excellent swordsman ship.

Mathias jumped into the ocean and swam under one of the Otoro ships. He held his arms out like a paln and began spinning at a terrifying speed. *"Great Twister of Zephyrus!"* Mathias said from underwater as he caused a whilrpool to engulf the entire Otoro ship. The whilrpool caught the ship in its vicious cycle, spinning it at an extreme speed. Eventually the ship even flipped over.

Mathias swam back to the Angel Pirate's ship where Sanya hoisted him back onto the deck. "Thank you Sanya. Now, we'll leave it to the mysterious two to clear the way of these oncoming Marine Ships." Mathias said as he observed the approaching Marines.

*Saigohi*
"Supreme Aura Goei Barrier!" Darver commanded as his aura armor reached out from himself and formed a barrier around Annie, himself and Anglora. Both Annie and Anglora watched in surprise at this unexpected move. "These are haki bullets. Soon they'll penetrate even this barrier of aura. Take them out now." Darver said. 

Anglora was still stunned by this surprising act. Anglora had to tug her to focus her attention back on the guards. Sparks erupted from Anglora's hands as she prepared to attack. She shoot several firecracker like sparks at the guards that exploded on impact in the shape of a lily. "Hibana no lily!" Anglora commanded.

On a moniter in the moniter room, guards watch in horror as these 3 storm through the prison. "What the hell?! That's Ex-marine Anglora Hunra, Gun Genious Annie and Leader of the Makaosu Darver Grenguo!!!!!! What the hell do we do?!" The guard said. "Send the elite guards to stop them. Even they can't hope to beat them." Another guard said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2009)

"Excellent work Helen," Mathias tells Helen, referring to her sword skills. 

Helen leans over the railing, still feeling slightly nauseous, "Tell that to my stomach," she groans. 

Once again she promises to even the score with that woman, Su Lin, and not in a mean or spiteful way either. Helen didn't back down against a dangerous opponent and she faced the consequences of her actions. Nor does she apologize for standing her ground. Such things are natural in a fight. Next time though it'll be that disease spewing woman on the floor.

However Helen quickly puts aside her ill feelings, "Let's see what those two can do," she muses.

_Elsewhere..._
Akami former chief guard of the Great Blizzard Gaol, drifts along the ocean on a small sloop vessel. He's trying to find Helen, a very difficult feat considering the size of the Grand Line and how much of a headstart she and her crew must have. However it will not be difficult for one such as him. After their battle with each other he feels an undeniable connection with Helen that will bring him right to her.   

He does pushups with his right index finger in the center of the deck, counting in his mind, _998, 999, 1000.... _ His curved crimson steel Nodachi sword is propped up against the railing next to him. 

Suddenly a large snake like Sea King that dwarfs Akami's boat emerges out of the sea right off the starboard railing, kicking up a wall of water. The creature roars and lunges at the Swordsman. In a blur Akami casually grabs his sword and swings outwards. Blood flies everywhere and the Sea King snarls in anger before its head slides off the rest of its body into the water. 

Akami wipes his sword of a greenish looking iquor and then returns to his workout as if nothing happened.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 3, 2009)

(OOC: Changed Minimar's DF to one that allows Saliva to turn into metal due to someone else in the rp wanting the Blood fruit)

*Peach Island*

"What's taking him so long?" Hanako pouted as she sat down atop of a wooden box. Minimar a few feet away from her continued to rub his lips with chap stick as he gave the clouds a second look "Be patient Hanako, Any minute now" The large pirates words did nothing to comfort her as she paced around a bit finally giving into her temptation, Using the power of her devil fruit she looks at her comrade standing over another man who was laying down chest exposed.

(Hospital Room, Peach Island)

"Will it hurt?" The nervous man asked as a doctor searched through his extensive tools and medical equipment. "Don't worry Mr.Yamamoto, I'm a professional" The doctor spoke as he watched the glint of his scalpel trace along the blade finally leaving it as the ray of light shifted. In a quick motion he dug the blade into the mans ribs twisting it without remorse. The man yelled out in pain causing two nurses to enter the room. "DOCTOR!" The two women called out as he sent the scalpel deeper into his ribs. "I'LL MAKE SURE IT HURTS!" With that he started to push the blade up carving itself along the mans unwilling bone.

(Rooftop, Peach Island)

"He's playing with them again" Hanako said with a slight pout as she grew even more impatient, Noticing the nearing nurses who began to tug at their comrade she alerted their leader. "We've got trouble!" She said deactivating her devil fruit. "Let's go" Minimar said getting up to his feet as he swished and swirl a large amount of saliva in his gullet. "EAT THIS! SPIT SPIT CANNONBALL!" The crashing ball of metal punched through the window with relative ease. Without another word Hanako ran down the numerous flag poles nearly falling from time to time finally landing in the room.

Tieing one of the flags she had undone during her decent she wrapped  the fabric around the bleeding man and pulled him in close."Doctor!" Irkov turned around greeting Hanako with a grin "I'll catch up to you don't worry!" He said giving a powerful slap to one of the nurses who fell down hard unto the floor. "Nuh uh I know you, You'll just stay here playing! NOW--!" Wrapping around the free part of the flag around the doctor, She jumped out of the window bringing the two men with her. "LET'S GO!" Seeing an opening Minimar created a straight rod of metal that caught the three, Leaving them to dangle like Pinata's.

Being only a few feet from the ground the doctor sliced the piece of thread holding him with his scalpel allowing Hanako to decend and claim her prize. "HELP!!!!!!" The injured man called out as the girl shoved a map into his mouth "Shut it will ya, We'll get caught!" She scolded him like a small child but then procedded to pat his head. Landing on his feet Minimar looked at his crew proudly but had no time to say any encouraging words as nearby Marines grew closer. The three ran towards their poorly built fish boat at full speed throwing the man in without regard.

"THEY'VE GOT THE MAYOR!" One of the marines called out as the Doctor struggled to start the boat. "Anytime Irkov!" Minimar scolded as he continued to dodge incoming fire. "What happened to paitience?" Hanako popped in trying to work her captains nerve. "Don't be cute...Wheres the mayor!?" Minimar called out finally realizing the careless girl had nearly let him get away. He was ready to dive into the water but before he could he was wrangled in with a fishing line. Pulling him close Minimar smirked at him "You're not going anywhere"

BOOOM!!!

The explosion rocked their little boat as their captains roof had been blown off by an uncoming cannon ball. A Marine ship started to come closer firing even more cannon balls. "SPIT SPIT CANNONBALL!" The saliva made metal managed to block an uncoming one causing a massive explosion overhead. Seeing a whale far off Hanako turned to her captain "CAPTAIN! WHALE 100 FEET AWAY IN THE NORTHEAST DIRECTION!" Smirking at his navigator Minimar took a moment to build up saliva, Giving himself a small running start he launched out a metal object that looked like a poorly made anchor.

As the metal sank deep into the whales flesh the Horizon crew cheered. "NOW LET'S GO!!!" If almost on que the whale picked up speed getting them away fast enough from the marines hailing cannon balls. "What do you want from me! Money! Power! I'll give you all that please...Just leave me in one piece!" The Mayor called out tears streaming down his eyes. 
"Oh we don't want anything" Hanako smiled at the man as she tied a fish hook to the flag that held the man captive.
"We just thought you'd make great bait" With that she kicked the man into the water as his body skidded along.  "We can't let them get away!" The Marine called out watching the ship dissapear from the shore. "Warn Captain Nora! Pirates are coming his way!" With that the men nodded and went off ready to send the message anyway possible.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Nick vs Kiki-

"Blitzkreig Blast!" a red blast shoots right for the girl but she does a flip over it and fires an attack of her own, "Magnet Round!" Nick's eyes shoot wide open after hearing this. She fires a medium sized magnet onto the floor between the two. 

Nick's arm and eye shoot right towards it and slam into the ground, "Dammit..." Kiki giggles, "Well, seems we have a bit of a problem?" her guns quickly shoot out of her hands and onto the magnet, "You too eh?" She giggles again, "Not as biga' deal for me."

She walks up to him and slams her leg into his back, "I'm alright with my feet too," her foot stomps on Nick's feet, "Hey babe don't damage the goods!" David shouts, "Guh..." Nick says as he recieves another beating.

He reaches into his pocket and pulls out one of his many coins. He chucks it into the air as hard as it can, though it doesn't go too far because of the magnetism, "Forlorn Hope," the coin splits into five bullets, two hitting Kiki, one hitting Nick, and the last two destroying the magnet.

He gets back to his feet and fires a, "Counter Battery Fire!" she rushes to cover to avoid the rapid fire, "Lightning Round!" she fires from behind cover and as soon as it hits Nick recieves a powerful shock.

"Inferno Round!" she fires a blast of fire that smacks right into the gunner while he was recovering from the previous attack, "You really aren't tough at all are you?" she says looking at the downed and burning Nick, "Leme' take over your getting hammered!" David shouts, "No..." Nick says standing up, "I'll handle this one."

"Phalanx," he says sternly as he removes his eye patch revealing his eye is now a metallic scope like mechanism. His arm turns into a cannon like form. He raises his cannon arm and focuses, "Lets see who's tough now..."

James vs Irrsinn Rufen-

The two have been clashing their mass amount of blades for a while now, "Hey! Aren't you gona make a move?" James asks, "..." "HEY! YOU GONA ANSWER!" all he gets is a grin, "Fine if your not gona' make a move I-" Irrsinn pushes off and then dives forward with a speedy cut to his shoulder, "Sanity Slash."

However James doesn't notice the attack, he is too busy looking at the giant monster that formed before he attacked, "C-Can I ride it?" James asks, star struck.

"Eh?" he asks, "Can I ride that thing?" he says pointing at the beast, "Oh Rufus?" James nods his head up and down, "Never..." he says sternly, "Dammit!" he charged forward swinging his blades, but a giant hairy beast appeared in front of him, "Eh?" While James gazes at yet another beast Irrsinn made his move.

However James was able to snap out of it in time to guard, "Dammit enough of this crap!" he pushes off him and leaps back, _"Try to test one of my new moves..."_ he thinks to himself.

He sheaths the blade in his tail and extends his arms out wide, "Yontoryu..." he leaps into the air sideways and begins to spin, "Jungle River!" he turns into a spinning wheel of death headed right for the General. 

He does his best to block the attacks but he keeps spinning and more and more blades just keep coming at him until they finally break through and all four get a deep cut into his shoulder. 

James lands behinds him and stops spinning, "A little dizzy...but it was worth it," he says with a grin looking back at Irrsinn, but he seems unphased, "Cracra..." he starts to laugh "Not the reaction I was going for..." "CRACRACRACRACRACRA!" he shouts laughing hysterically.

James still looks confused, "Nightmare Dash!" James starts cutting at serpants that start surrounding him, blocking his vision of Irrsinn, "Dammit! Get the hell aw-" he gets a cut across his chest but doesn't notice it, "-ay you little bastards!" 

Irrsinn returns to his position standing across James and the snakes soon vanish, "Enough of this crap Mr. Animal master!" he pulls back his four blades, "Tree Cannon!" he swings forward and the blast heads straight for his opponent, but he dodges. 

James looks on the ground for a minute and sees blood, "Hm? Did I get him before?" he tries to remember but doesn't recall getting a successful hit at this spot, "If I didn't hit him then..." he looks at his chest and shoulder and sees them dripping blood, "EEEH?" Irrsinn just laughs.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2009)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
*The Dark Justice II* sails out of the drydock of Water 7. Garrick and the entire crew stand on the top deck of the monstrous warship, in full uniform. Hundreds of tourists and even local townsfolk who are jaded when it comes to seeing the best ships in the world, stop to take a look and line the docks to see her sail for the first time.

Garrick spins on his boot heels towards the giant flag of the World Government waving from the top most mast, the rest of the crew quickly follow his lead and salute as well.

*BABOOOM! BABOOOM! BABOOOM! BABOOOM!*

Suddenly the loud and thunderous booming noise of a hundred cannons fills the air. Cannonballs fall like rain into the water almost half a mile away. Garrick smiles, the sound is like music to his ears. In fact he's so happy he feels as if he might shed a tear. 

"Isn't it beautiful?" he asks Commander Clemens. 

Clemens however has her ears plugged and can't hear a lick of what he's saying to her, but she nods anyway, "Huh?! Um oh yes sir I totally agree!" she shouts back, trying to make her voice heard over the din of the cannon fire. He could have said I want to do you for all she knows, and it certainly wouldn't be a first. 

After the ceremonies are over Clemens takes an elevator to the fifth level where her office is. It's twice as large as her old office was on the first *Dark Justice*. The room smells of lavender and dozens of mirrors of all shapes and sizes line the walls and she's already brought in a medium sized velvet couch, and, two matching velvet chairs. Her brother had them shipped in this morning before the ship had sailed.  

Clemens walks towards her desk, it's an exquisite antique that her brother also brought in for her and needless to say unlike Garrick she will never smash it. Clemens smiles as she sees a flower on her desk. She reads the note left by Tsubaki and stares at the mirror that the girl bought for her. 

"How thoughtful of her," Clemens says quietly, and she hangs the mirror behind her chair. Clemens will have to make do with the bumbling new assistant, a new Ensign who she swears has his head up his ass.

"Well time to get to work," she mutters to herself as she reaches into her drawer for the training manual that Agent Stone gave her.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 3, 2009)

*On Board theDark Justice II*

After the ceremony to depart, Stray Cat follows Clemens down the elevator to her room.  Apparently a small cat bed had been set up for him there and so it'd be his room as well (at least when he wanted to sleep in his own bed.)  He's checking out the room when he hears Clemens.

"Well time to get to work," she mutters to herself as she reaches into her drawer for the training manual that Agent Stone gave her.

"Hmm, that might have something to do with Rokushiki that she was so interested in learning earlier.  I'll have to sneak a peak at it later when she's asleep or something." Straw Cat thought to himself as he settled down into his bed for a little while.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 3, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Fire landed on the ground hard, she had done a full out dive attempting to stop Marc. "When the hell did he get that fast?" Fire asked looking at her weights annoyed. Smirnov scratched it his beard as he thought, it was a while before he spoke but when he did everyone fell silent to listen. *"First we have to get Marc under control"* Smirnov said seriously. *"The last time I saw that kind of look was on his father's face, right before an island disappeared from the face of this world"* Smirnov said solemnly.

"What are you talking about Smirnov?" Fire asked with a shocked look on her face. *"For the short time I was with Marc's father and The Old Black Sword Pirates there is one incident that stands out in my mind more than any of Kyle's other triumphs"* Smirnov said darkly. *"We were stopping over on a small island just long enough for our log post to lock on to the next island, but in those few short hours so much happened. One of our nakama went missing, at first Kyle wasn't too worried although he did join in the search laughing as he usually did. But when we found our nakama that would be the last time anyone would see Kyle laugh or smile."*

*"The condition we found that man in, it would have been better he had just died"* Smirnov said shaking his head in disgust. *"He had been tortured to within inches of his life for information on Kyle and refused to give in. Kyle just snapped"* Smrinov said his eyes almost fearful. *"Before we knew it the entire island was coming down around us as Kyle rampaged about the city destroying everything in his path. Vice-Admirals were summoned to the island immediately to quell the bloodshed but they only added to the body count. Marc hasn't shown it yet, but that power of his, it can open black holes"* Smirnov said his voice almost trailing off.

*"We threw ourselves relentlessly at Kyle trying to get him to cancel it, I am sure he could have done it"* Smirnov said his eyes staring off into the distance. *"But he didn't want to, he was so filled with blood lust and rage, and all those lives, all those people, that small island....."* "Does Marc know about the extent of his fruit?" Simo asked realizing that even Marc didn't know how to use all of his powers in his state of mind accidents could happen. *"The reason we strive to keep Marc in line is because he is unaware of the kind of power he and his father had"* Smirnov said seriously. *"Compared to Kyle he is still an infant in every aspect they can be compared but although Marc does not like to admit it Tetra is someone very precious to him."*

_Meanwhile With Marc............_

A creature that vaguely resembled The Black Sword Captain could be seen standing on one of the town roofs looking around. It snarled in frustration upon not spotting its mark and a violent scream pierced the air. Suddenly it landed in the middle of the town and there was a massive explosion as a Dark Pulse destroyed several nearby buildings. In a split second the sleep quiet snowy town went from peace to chaos. People ran in the streets screaming practically trampling each other just to secure their own escape as the blood lusted predator began to pick them off one by one.

*With Korver And Su Lin*

*The Tempest* neared the marine ships and there were the roar of canons. However the canon balls met violent squalls that tossed them off target almost playfully. Korver brought his hand down in a slicing motion and a large and powerful wind scythe cut through the seas making its way towards the first boat. The ship was split in half and there were panicked screams as people dover overboard and began swimming for their lives.

Korver looked at Su Lin and she nodded her head. Korver began to weave his hands through the air delicately around Su Lin as she closed her eyes and exhaled sharply. A deadly Black Virus escaped Su Lin's mouth and began to fill the air bubble Korver had made around her. Su Lin nodded again and Korver whisked the bubble over to one of the other marine ships before removing it. The duo did not need to look to confirm the violent flesh rotting disease had decimated the final ship.

Korver leapt over the side of the boat and a violent cyclone formed beneath him supporting him in the air. He rode it forward disturbing the seas as he went. All of the men swimming for their lives began to get sucked into the powerful currents the cyclone were creating. Their screams and cries for mercy filled the air as they swirled around in the whirlpool beneath Korver. However just before they were sucked to Davey Jones' locker Korver funneled everyone out of the water and expelled them violently towards the shore.

Korver landed on the deck of his ship with a smile and looked as the grateful albeit battered men swam for shore. Korver looked in the distance at the Angel Pirates ship and a small smile split his face. This pirate era provided Korver much entertainment, he was truly grateful to live in it. Korver flicked his wrist and a breeze filled the sails and *The Tempest* moved forward.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2009)

*With Kent....*

Winter's snow Hydra smashed Kent against everything it could find. Walls, the ground, it's other heads...Kent was soon numb from the pain and cold. His vision started to fade, he couldn't feel his legs. Or his arms for that matter. 

Somewhere deep inside itself, his brain realized he was about to die. His body agreed that was probably correct, and asked if it would please keep it down up there. His mind, now fairly frantic, began to search for any viable options.

It found one.

Inside one of Snow Hydra's myriad heads, Kent's eyes snapped open. Life, sweet life, coursed through his body, helping it, healing it, boosting it to a point beyond that of Kent's base power.

"Rankyaku!" Kent's attack tore through the Snow Hydra's head, freeing him. "Geppou!" Kent kicked the air hundreds of times in the span of a second, landing gracefully in front of Winter. Winter cocked an eyebrow in suprise. This was not the Kent he had remembered.

Gone was the happy-go-lucky smile, the cocky fighting stance. In it's place was a calm, blank expression, and an equally relaxed posture. A bright, orange flame burned on his forhead, and try as he might, Winter could not tear his eyes from it.

"Dying Will mode." Kent said. His voice was different too. It was even, controlled, restrained. "Simple really. I guess when I'm near death, like really close, my body can pull out all the 'stops' that limit a normal human being. The fire is just an interesting side effect." He stared at Winter with a calm that unnerved the veteran warrior.

"All right, all right, no need to panic. You just pulled another rabbit out of the hat. Well say good-"

"Soru."

The word reached Winter about a half a moment after Kent's fist did. As he was blasted about 100 yards backwards, Winter made the observation that kent's hands and feet were also on fire. This was strange, as Winter was not burned in any way.

"Soru." There it came again Kent soru'd behind winter and kicked him into the air. "Tora Danmaku: Dying Will version."Kent leaped into the air beside Winter. "Rankyaku." The attack sped towards Winter, but Kent had already begun moving again. "Air Soru." He shot off to Winter's other side. "Rankyaku." The attacks hit Winter nearly simeltaneuosly. He screamed in pain and Kent dropped like a rock to the ground.

The pirate landed on his back, directly under the falling Winter. "Rankyaku Twister." He began spinning, firing off Rankyakus, keeping Winter suspended in mid air by their force. Finally, one last Rankyaku pushed him high into the air. Kent geppoud above him and Rankyakud him into the ground.

Winter's pale, broken body stared up at Kent as the fire on his forhead faded. Kent stumbled once, twice, and then fell next to his enemy.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 3, 2009)

Shin VS Buzz

The two left a trail of destruction trough Saigohi, not that it really stood out with all hell already breaking loose there. 

*"Bazu Bazu: Rankyaku Ranchi!"*A series of roundhouse kicks were initiated and air blades, rivaling the strongest Shin could produce, were sent after Shin.
The Nihonese boy performed several back flips to evade, which was going good for a while.

Until he was forced to bat away one of the attacks, he was mid jump at the time, or mid flip if you would. And in that position with no secure footing the strength behind the attack sent him straight trough another floor, with the diagonal angle he was sent flying he also crashed straight through a wall before managing to stop.

"I'm getting real sick of this."He shook his head, all of the brain damage he had sustained already wasn't really improving with this kind of punishment.Say what you want but having your head get smashed trough concrete was never pleasant, no matter how strong you might be.

From the holes Shin had made in the ceiling and wall, Buzz managed to see where Shin landed and instead of coming right at him from the front Buzz chose to come from above.After forcing his way trough a wall, he made a quick estimation of Shin's location below would be and stopped there.*"Buza Buza: Pirouette.*"The Warden stood completely still, leaving his chainsaws do the work.The two on the soles of his feet, both were running at full speed but in different direction and so Buzz made a clean and perfect 360.

Buzz deactivated the chainsaws as he let nature do it's thing and pull Buzz and the circular part of the floor he just cut out, fall down.

When he could verify Shin's exact location he pushed off on circular floor section and sent it towards Shin.The boy could just roll out of the way, the concrete shattering violently next to him, and then launched an counter.

Buzz meanwhile was just beginning with his own assault and after another backflip he called out *"Geppou!"*Once again.He sent himself flying towards Shin like a missile, his arms stretched out and chainsaws running all along the side of them.

"Ostro!"Shin called out and with his right arm he slashed in a whipping motion.The energy slash created by this motion did not leave the blade but instead stuck to the tip and stretched out.The attack reached high and managed to strike the surprised Buzz in the face. *"Gah!"*He managed to use his DF to minimize damage but blood trickled from his cheek.

He was about to crash violently trough a wall but used "Geppou."To prevent that."As if."Shin already had initiated a follow up attack."Nibai: Sirocco!"With both swords he cut fiercely at the air in front of him.The strength he put behind them was so powerful the air itself was turned into an attack.An intense gust of wind raced towards the helpless Buzz and it was sufficient to sent him right trough that wall.

Inside the gust of wind that had taken hold of Buzz were small but sharp air slashes that cut all over his body, leaving superficial damage to whatever he couldn't protect with his DF.*"Enough."*Buzz performed several more Geppou attacks to regain control again and then launched the *"Buza Buza: Kurosu  bure-do."*He stretched out both his arms and and smashed them together.With his DF cutting strength to his smash an large airblade soared towards Shin.

It was too fast for him to dodge and so he crossed his blade and took it head on.Typical for this battle, the result was that it was Shin's turn again to fly trough several walls and he eventually landed in a prison cell.

"Finally!"The prisoner who was held in that cell spoke up, it a was young bald man who's skin was riddled with tattoos."Johnny D's big day has come, finally I'm getting out this hell hole and I've got you to thank for..."He was answered with a kick to the face that sent him trough the window and out of the cell. The bars in that window, those very same bars that kept him from taking that exit himself, were incapable of resisting the momentum of the cells occupant.

"Fuck you, asswipe."Shin snorted, he wasn't here to break out some bald moron who's scarring on his arms made it very obvious he was a recreational narcotics user."dopefiends.....They're almost as low as DF users."For a nicotine addict he was very judgemental about drug use, then again he was also against the consumption of alcohol.

Buzz arrivated at the cell, taking a peek down where this Johnny D. fellow had fallen down.*"I shouldn't forget to check to see if that raping piece of crap didn't manage to crawl back up again after that fall."*He mumbled under his breath, before focusing on Shin again.

*"How about we give ourselves a little more room."*He jumped backwards out of the window and used Geppou to cross the gap between the cell and the roof an cell block facing the one they had been on earlier.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2009)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Clemens reads the Rokushiki training manual with avid interest. Suddenly Mr. Marine aka Stray Cat climbs up to her desk and peers at the book. Clemens smirks and pets Mr. Marine behind the ear. 

"You want to learn Rokushiki too huh?" she asks him with a laugh, not knowing how close she hit the mark. 

Clemens returns to the manual and turns to the page describing Soru. On the manual it shows a man running with speed lines behind him. 

*The Art of Soru*
Soru is the most basic discipline of Rokushiki that provides the foundation for all the others. When fully mastered a high level practitioner of Soru should be able to kick off the ground at least ten times within the span of a second. To a layman, Soru movement should make the practitioner appear fundamentally invisible.... 

Clemens continues reading and feels she gets the gist of the theory. So she moves onto the minimum physical requirements needed to begin learning Soru.

It is recommended that a trainee should be able to perform these exercises without any struggle before starting the actual Soru training itself.

-1000 leg presses  in less then a minute
-1000 leg extensions in less then a minute
-1000 leg squats in less then a minute
-Run 100 meters in less then 5 seconds
-Run 400 Meters in less then 20 seconds 
-Run a mile in 1 minute or less
.....

Clemens eyes bug out, there is more a lot more and none of it good. She looks at Mr. Marine with an expression of misery and lightly bangs her forehead against her desk, "This is going to take me forever...." she groans. All those times when she slacked off in training has literally come back to bite her in the ass. 

Sometime later Clemens meets Eric in the training room of the ship, also for some reason Mr. Marine followed Clemens into the gym which she found funny and cute. The training room is a spacious area with sections including high level weight training, sparring, and even has an obstacle course. 

Clemens sits on a bench at the edge of a track ring, looking at Eric as he demonstrates the mechanics of his own particular Soru form. He himself learned it a bit differently by watching Commodore Reynolds use the technique. 

"Okay then I'll go slow so you can see it," he tells her. "Focus on my feet," he tells her and he points to a red circle ten meters away where he will appear at. 

Clemens nods and narrows her eyes. *"Soru!"* Eric exclaims and suddenly he blurs away in a burst of speed. Clemens does her best to follow his feet but while she sees most of it its almost too fast for her to learn anything from. 

Eric appears in the red circle a second later and looks at Clemens, "So?" 

"Bravo," Clemens claps, "That was great but um could you go slower this time?" she asks him. 

"Uh that was my slowest. If I went any slower it wouldn't be Soru...." he mutters. 

Clemens facepalms, feeling embarrassed, "Greeeeaaat..." she mumbles. She turns towards Mr. Marine who sits next to her, watching the entire scene attentively, "How'd you do?" she asks him sarcastically.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2009)

Paegun/Joseph-

"Seriously." Joseph shook his head. "What?" Paegun blinked, munching down on a pickle. "How can you be so calm? we're in a damn prison, trying to escape from marines. It sounds kinda cool when i think about it. But then i remember i'm here because of my dad and it makes me want to kill everyone i see." A group of marines rush towards the two men. "*GET OUT OF OUR WAY!!!"* They both shout cutting them down with ease. 

"So you were saying?" Paegun asked. "Yes, I was saying-" BOOM!!! BOOM!!! the wall on either side of them explodes. On one side, Hana and Jae-sun. On the other side, Soo-young and Brian. "Ah, Hello." Joseph waved. "what's going on." Paegun waved as well. "HE'S ALIVE!?!?!??!?!?!!?"


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 3, 2009)

*On Board Dark Justice II*

Stray Cat groans to himself as he reads through the manual with Clemens. 

"10 kicks in a second? meh I guess that's not too horrible... but the training is hell.

-1000 leg presses  in less then a minute
-1000 leg extensions in less then a minute
-1000 leg squats in less then a minute
-Run 100 meters in less then 5 seconds
-Run 400 Meters in less then 20 seconds 
-Run a mile in 1 minute or less

according to the manual.  That's certainly going to take some serious work, though I suppose my powers might give me a leg up..."

Later Stray Cat follows Clemens to the training room to meet up with Eric.  Clemens doesn't seem to mind so Stray Cat is free to tag along and observe the training.

After a quick demonstration from Eric, both Stray Cat and Clemens are stunned, especially when they find out that the speed they saw was actually Eric's slowest soru.

Clemens facepalms, feeling embarrassed, "Greeeeaaat..." she mumbles. She turns towards Mr. Marine who sits next to her, watching the entire scene attentively, "How'd you do?" she asks him sarcastically.

Stray Cat for his part was just as stunned.  He thought maybe at first he had seen a blur at Eric's feet, but beyond that he hadn't seen a thing.  While he was just as discouraged as Clemens, he was thrilled at the same time. "Now that's what I'm talking about... If it had been any slower than that I guess I would have been disappointed, if I can master this, my power will increase dramatically." Stray Cat said to himself with a nervous grin (inadvertently answering Clemens' question with a short "meow.")

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*On a small boat in the path of the Angel Pirates*

Yūkyūzan Anji sat serenely in his small boat, meditating as was his usual habit when he wasn't otherwise engaged.  He thought about many things, about his current condition, divine justice, his hatred for the world government and the marines, and most of all about his past.  Suddenly something caught his attention.

"Looks like some pirates have fallen afoul of the Otoro empire." Anji said to himself as he calmly watched the *Angel Pirates* making their escape toward his currently location.  As he watched, a pursuing Otoro empire ship was suddenly flipped by fast-turning whirlpool. "Some fairly strong pirates." Anji corrected himself.  He put away the tablet that hung around his neck and started rowing his boat towards the *Angel Pirates'* ship.  They were somewhat preoccupied with their current situation, and so no one noticed him until he had climbed over the side of the boat.

"Hello fine pirates," Anji spoke up to get their attention, "my name is Yūkyūzan Anji, and I wonder if  you might have room in your crew for a humble fallen monk who seeks to destroy the world government and the marines."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2009)

_*With The Angel Pirates...*_
Helen watches with impressed eyes as the two strangers, Korver and Su Lin, engage the Marine ships and lay waste to them. After Korver generates a huge sea cyclone that lifts the waterlogged Marines into the air and onto the shore. 

She smirks at the seeming act of mercy, "That was unexpected," she mutters, "Maybe they're not as bad as I thought..." 

However as they pass a shattered Marine vessel, the stench of death wafts over them. The moans and screams of Marines having their bodies eaten away by a flesh eating disease fill the air. 

Helen's face darkens as she hears the cries of anguish, and she grips the handle of her sword tightly, "Maybe not," she amends. She's learned a valuable lesson today one that she won't soon forget. 

Doc Willoby appears on deck and looks over the railing at the Marine ship, crossing his arms and frowning. "Is there anything you can do for them?" she asks him. 

Willoby shakes his head, "Even if I could it would take me awhile and more Marines will be here soon no doubt," he replies. 

The ship sails on into the open ocean and leaves behind the Otoro Empire. Surely forever an object of their wrath. 

"Uh hey guys so what do we call this ship anyways?" she asks. 

Willoby chuckles, "Heh good question. It's unlucky to sail on an unnamed ship," he adds. 

"Uh we've got company guys!" Nicobi calls out, pointing at a stranger who climbs the ship. 

"Hello fine pirates," Anji spoke up to get their attention, "My name is Yūkyūzan Anji, and I wonder if you might have room in your crew for a humble fallen monk who seeks to destroy the world government and the marines. 

"I like him already," Helen says with a smirk. looking at Mathias, and deferring to his judgment since he's the Captain. 

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice....*_
Thankfully for Clemens, Eric patiently continues to demonstrate his Soru to her. She's starting to pick up on his movements much better now, but she still feels almost overwhelmed by how far she has to go. 

Garrick walks into the training gym and spots them training. He walks over to them and grins smugly, "Looks like everyone and their fuckin Mother wants to learn Rokushiki now!" he grumbles. 

Clemens feels like rolling her eyes but refrains for her own health, "I remember you told me once that you tried learning Rokushiki when you were younger?" she asks.

Garrick nods, "Yeah but I killed my instructor because I didn't have the patience for it," he says matter of factly, "Besides I don't need that shit!" He glances at Stray Cat with apathy and disgust, a combination that should be impossible but Garrick somehow pulls off oh so well. 

"What the hell is that mangy furball doing here?" he growls, "No pets in allowed in the gym!" 

Clemens shrugs and pets the Stray Cat, "Oh c'mon sir Mr. Marine is our mascot," she says in defense of the Cat, "Don't worry I think he's housebroken anyway." 

Garrick huffs, "Bah! I swear if I see cat poop on the training mats I'll rip its head off!" he tells Clemens. "Has this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....what's his name Seaman Recruit Stray Cat showed up yet?" he asks. 

Clemens shakes her head, "No it's very strange. I'm going to have to double check with HQ," she responds. 

"Whatever, have fun with your failshiki training!" he says gruffly. 

"Well got any tips?" she asks him. 

"Yeah show more cleavage and stick to your mirrors GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" he guffaws and slaps Clemens on the back in jest. Clemens stumbles forward off the bench and almost falls onto her face. 

"Just kidding!" he says even though he's really not. Garrick heads over to a weight bench and loads up two tons for a warm up. 

Clemens rubs her back, "Hehe good one sir!" she says, not even hiding the sarcasm in her voice. Not that Garrick can tell the difference anyway.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2009)

With TFAJ-

Eric sighs as he sees that this training method doesn't work quite as well as the one he did, "Alright, I think you've seen my Soru enough that you have a pretty good idea of how it works," she had gotten to see it multiple times and as a Commader in the marines he assumed she wouldn't have too much of a problem. After all, he had learned it after only seeing Reynolds do it once or twice.

"So, we're going to go with the next step," he transforms his right arm into a chain whip, "It's simple, just keep trying to avoid my chain attacks," he smacks it against the ground of the training room, "But don't use normal methods of dodging and try to remember what you saw me doing."

He thrusted his arm forward and Clemens dives out of the way, "Not really part of Soru there..." She glares at him, "Well sorry there's a giant chain shooting at me!"

Eric sighed, though it was true that he had fodder coming at him so he reasoned with her, "Fine, I'll try to slow it down a little," he changed his chain arm back into a normal one.

"Besides, this'll be good training for me as well,"  he raises both of his fingers and into a gun like position, *"Double Chain Bullet!"*

The two chains extend from his finger tip and right at Clemens she ducks under them, "What did I say before?!" Eric sighs again, "Fine, we'll start with one," he lowers one hand. Atleast he'll be able to speed up his chain bullet timing with this, *"Chain Bullet!"* he fires again.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

_With Marc_

The once pristine white snow is no more, instead violently bright red pools of blood soil the ground amidst the desecrated bodies of the innocent. Another violent pulse goes off, the splintering of wood and shattering of glass fill the air adding to the chaotic cries of terror issued by the few survivors. *"TETRA"* a guttural voice fills the air as a woman begs for the life of her children, offering hers in return. There is a flash of cold black steel, tainted with blood and the woman cries no more. Instead she lays face down in a pool of her own blood and innards. Her children stare blankly at Marc, shock has paralyzed their voices, their minds are scarred for life. The sound of steel biting into flesh rings out again and a family is no more.

*With Korver And Su Lin*

"What kind of disease did you use on them?" Korver asks curiously. "A flesh rotting one" Su Lin says casually. Korver frowns, "we agreed no lives would be lost on our excursion" Korver says calmly but firmly. Su Lin sighs, however it is a sigh that shows she is disappointed in herself as well. "You are right" Su Lin says releasing a cloud of smoke. "My apologies for going back on our agreement, I will make good for it in the future." "The past is the past my dear" Korver says supportively, "man cannot turn back the hands of time despite their wishful thinking." 

*With The Avatar Pirates*

"Drive them off the ship" Hinara whispered. Kaito nodded slightly in the darkness and Hotaru snorted releasing a gust of steam from her nostrils. "We want to drive them off the ship" Hinara said directly to Hotaru, "anything else is cruel and unnecessary." "Fine" Hotaru whispered in annoyance. "I am going to need to get some sun lamps" Hotaru thought to herself silently, that one exhibition snort took more out of her reserves than she would have liked to admit.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 4, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates*

Nicobi still felt incredible sick from the virus Su lin had given him. His vision was blurred and his stomach was in knots. He looked at the man pulling himself onto the boat.

"Hello fine pirates," Anji spoke up to get their attention, 
"My name is Yūkyūzan Anji, and I wonder if you might have room in your crew for a humble fallen monk who seeks to destroy the world government and the marines."

"I like him already," Helen says with a smirk. looking at Mathias, and deferring to his judgment since he's the Captain. 
"He can join us if he takes this wheel from me" Nicobi said

His head was spinning he felt dizzy

"I need to go rest" he said

He hadn't vomited since the initial attack but he he stood any longer he would vomit all over the deck

"What kind of pirate get's sea sick" Nicobi thought 
"Doc I need some more...something" he said walking groaning off leaving the crew standing on the deck
"Why me Oda" he mumbled
"All I was doing was standing there"

*Aboard The Dark Justice II*

Karl stood in the middle of his new room. He'd gotten various things to put in it at Water 7 he wouldn't' call it decorated though. He hung the wanted poster of Pieter Smirnov on the wall to remind himself about his promise to his aunt. There were several books on the book shelf he bought they were all about marine rules and regulations he sat on the bed. He had just finished polishing his figurines they shone from the sun light that fell through the window. Several tiny seagulls rose off the table and flew around the room he looked at them the flew close the the panther figurine Tsubaki left him. 

"She must be training hard" he said to himself

He pat his sleeves and felt his chains there. The new chains were heavier and more durable than the old ones. He hadn't worked out on the new ship yet.

"I have some free time now" Karl said as he walked out the door locking it behind him

*The Dark Justice II* was huge, it was the biggest ship he'd ever been on. It took him a few days to find his way around the huge ship. He got lost once or twice but was able to find his bearings easily. He stepped out an elevator and walked into a huge training area. He noticed Garrick doing soem weight training with an obscene amount of weights on teh machine

"These machines much be custom made" he thought to himself

He looked over and saw Clemens and Eric training.

"He uses chains too, looks like he's a chain fruit user though" Karl thought as he stood and watched them for a short while
"You need to push yourself harder Commander if you want to learn Soru" he heard Eric say
"No breaks, lets go"

Clemens glared at him and they began again. Karl noticed a cat in a marine uniform sitting watching intently at all of Clemens moves. 

"Looks like the Commander's appeal doesn't stop at men" Karl thought 

He smiled to himself and found a training dummy to practice on. He kep all his chains on as he worked, throwing an eye on Clemens every so often.

Meanwhile with Tsubaki

"WAKE UP RECRUIT!!!!"
"WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK THIS IS? A VACATION CRUISE?"

Tsubaki had dozed off in her cabin after breakfast 

"GET UP ON DECk NOWWWWWW!!!!" Gan screamed

It had only been a few days but Tsubaki already hated the man. He woke her up up at 4 in the morning to run around the deck and do push ups, pull ups and squats until the sun came up. Then she would be allowed breakfast and a few hours study time, which she usually slept in. He'd come back later in the day and make her clean decks, scrub toilets, or help prepare lunch. He was absolutely infuriating. Her entire body burned, she was so tired. She'd never worked so hard in her life. 

"Yes sir, right away sir" Tsubaki answered the screaming man 
"THAT IS NO SPEED FOR A RECRUIT TO BE MOVING"
"GREASED LIGHTNING SPEED RECRUIT" he screamed at her

She sprang to her feet and ran past the man up the stairs on to the deck of the ship.

"Recruit what do you think I should do to you for skiffling" Gan asked in a sweet tone
"Skiffling sir?"
"Yes recruit, that's what you were doing"
"Sleeping when there are so much things to be done on this boat" he said looking around
"DROP AND BEGIN TO PUSH RECRUIT!!!!!" he shouted suddenly startling Tsubaki
"LETS WAKE YOU UP!!!!!" he screamed maniacally
"WE WILL STOP WHEN YOU ARE AWAKE" he dropped to his knees and screamed into her face.
"0, 1, 2, 3....'Tsubaki began to count loudly
"Why do I want to be an officer again" Tsubaki thought to herself  
"I don't know if I can take 5 months of this" she thought

She remembered what one of the other officers on the boat told her a few days ago

"_Chief Petty Officer Gan only treats you like that because he has reached the highest he can go and was never reccommended for OCT_"
"_He's just jealous, the real training won't be so rough_" 

She thought about that and began her push ups again with renewed vigor.

*Eci Island, With the Black sword Pirates*

"*We need to hurry and find Tetra or Marc*" Smirnov said
"*We'll split up, Simo Dreyri and Hawthorne you guys are together I want you looking for Tetra*"
"*Fire and myself will search for Marc with Akawana*"
"Wesley will remain on the ship, he has some work to do" Wesley said scratching his head
"Lemmie go get Cloud and Storm" Fire said
"They can help us to search"
"Simo take these guys with you" Fire said taking out her mice and handing them to him
"When you find Tetra send them to find me and we'll come" Fire said
"Here both of you take these" Wesley said handing out some small cubes
"What's this?" Simo asked
"Wesley took your flash dials and figured out how they worked and made something better" Wesley said proudly
"My room was locked" Simo said glaring at Wesley
"Wesley knows, he figured Simo locked it by mistake" Wesley said with smile

Fire walked off and Smirnov walked out onto the deck with Akawana. Fire suddenly appeared with the wolves soundlessly from below deck

"I took off my weights" Fire said
"You should do the same" Fire said looking at Smirnov
"*I'll do that if it's needed*" Smirnov said

The crew split up with Simo leading one group and Fire the other. There was a loud explosion and noise from a part of the town.

"I think we know where Marc is" Fire said 
"*Lets go get him*" Smirnov said


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

A man grabs a rusty old machete in desperation. He turns to face the vicious demon destroying the town, his hands shake, urine begins to flow down his leg. "No" he says to himself in his mind, "this is the realization of a man." His thoughts are cut short when he is pierced three times in quick succession by three different swords of varying lengths. His body feels hot as the blood trickles from his wounds, staining his clothes, melting the snow as it drips to the snow covered ground.

A child runs, screaming for his parents, unaware they were slain to buy him time for his futile escape. He trips on the uneven ground and he feels the harsh reality of the snow covered ground and his impending death. He is hoisted to his feet roughly, he begins to whimper, he has soiled his pants. Though tears stream from his eyes he can make out the dark figure holding him in place. He sees the figure reach out with his index finger.

He feels the pressure as the demon pokes him in the chest. Suddenly the air is filled with the numerous pieces of flesh and gore. *"The Marines!"* a man screams holding his head, *"where are the marines?"* The man sees the demon toss aside the remains of a child and begins to run. Suddenly he feels his body flying through the air, he cries out for Oda. He feels his head stuck in the vice grip of this heartless demon. He screams in anguish as the monster's fingers dig into his eyes blinding him.

*With The Black Sun Pirates*

Ginkai stumbles into the prison yard drunk as fuck. The alarms are blaring and he has a left over high causing him to giggle insanely as he struggles to walk in a straight line. "Stop" a voice says, however it does not pierce Ginkai's drunken haze. A skinny figure appears in front of Ginkai holding what Ginkai can only assume are weapons. They are in fact tonfa and the man stands in front of Ginkai barring his path. His stance is purely defensive but such details except Ginkai in his current state. "Move yuh bomboclat, or mi will move you" Ginkai says angrily disliking this show of hostility from his enemy.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 4, 2009)

*Eci Island*
The screams of civilians was heard throught Eci Island. Building, homes, stores,etc were being destroyed. People were being slaughtered left and right. The town was in complete chaos. Inside the abandaned building on the outskirts of town, the Xtreme Marine Squadron could barely hear what was going on. Though, eventually, the horrific screams and sounds of destruction reached their ears.

Rago grinned a bit but he also looked concern. Aye! It sounds like the Black Swords finally decided to reveal themselves. Excellent!" Rago said as he prepared to leave out. 

"Things sound pretty terrible out there Commander. I just hope we aren't too late. It'd be absolutely terrible if our little stunt caused numerous casualties." Feroy chimmed in.

"WHO CARES! As long as I can kill someone! HAHAHAHA!" Yingoru said as he drew his blade and marveled at it for the moment.

Boyang was observing Tetra. The young lady was sitting there with her head looking towards the ground. He then also prepared for battle.

The Xtreme Marine Squadron marched towards town with a following group of 50 fodder marines. Commander Rago lead the group with his 3 most powerful subordinates following behind him: Yingoru, Boyang, and Feroy. Boyang held his emotionless mime face as always, Yingoru looked absolutely eager for battle, Feroy was busy fixing his hair and Rago had his sight set on the menacing demon rampaging through town.

The XMS finally reached the town, renewing hope into the remaining citizens' hearts. This is when Rago saw the demon for himself. A worried expression crossed his face. One of worry and anticipation.

"Aye! So this is Marc Gommes? Pleased to meet you!" Rago said with a crooked smile.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Pirates and Xtreme Marine Squadron*

"Aye! So this is Marc Gomes? Pleased to meet you!" Rago said with a crooked smile. Marc turned to face the newcomers, his heart was pounding viciously in his chest and he could feel the blood rushing to his head. "What is that thing in hands?" Feory asked spotting the dark orb Marc held between his hands. "Aye, I have no clue, but it doesn't look like any good can come of it" Rago said quickly wracking his brain for any reports on Marc's attacks he had read. Suddenly Marc removed his hands from the orb, "Aye, take cover" Rago bellowed to the fodder as he braced himself for impact.

The bomb went off and the fodder were flung about the place like rag dolls. They groaned loudly as they tried to right themselves but only a few were able to get back to their feet. "Aye, that one was something else" Rago said dusting the snow off of his clothes as he eyed Marc carefully. The few survivors of the town clung to the one ray of hope they had. The appearance of these marines would mean the demon's attention would be diverted. "Where is Tetra?" Marc grunted darkly realizing that only the men who had Tetra would have been able to resist that last attack.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 4, 2009)

Paegun/Joseph/Nonki People

*"HE'S ALIVE!"*

Sooyoung looks as if she's just had a heart attack, "This is a dream right?  A dream right?"

Paegun walks over to Sooyoung and puts his right hand on top of her head, "This isn't a dream."

Hana stares blankly at Joseph, "We're putting you back in prison Joseph.  Just come with us."

Joseph shakes his head, "Can't do that."

Paegun walks away from Sooyoung and stands next to Joseph, "Paegun's a Pirate too now.  The Government fucked him up badly."

Hana looks at Paegun, "What do you mean he's perfectly fine!?"

Joseph points at the light flesh wound he received from Paegun earlier, "They wiped his memory so he could be their little puppet.  He didn't even know who Sooyoung was until I beat the memories back into him."

Bryan looks at Joseph, "Does it work that way?"

Paegun points at his suit, "The cool thing is that I got this."

The Nonki Crew points at his new left arm, "What about that?"

Paegun shrugs, "I like the suit more."

Sooyoung just keeps staring at Paegun, "So you're a Pirate now?"

Paegun smirks, "Yup, guess I am.  It made me sad that I forgot about you.  No one fucks around with my memories."

Sooyoung takes out her jian, "So we're going to have to arrest both of you."

Paegun motions his hands to the ground trying to calm everyone down, "Oi, oi.  Shouldn't everyone be happy that I'm alive.  Hammer Marine, ain't you glad to see me?"

Joseph nudges Paegun, "I think he said his name wa Brian sometime before I betrayed them.  They might still be mad about that."

Paegun's head perked up, "Dude, Hammer Marine is so much better than Brian though."

Brian's shoulders started to tense up, "You're an asshole!"

Jae-Sung reveals his daggers as it appears another fight is about to break out, "This doesn't look that good for us."

Joseph sighs, "That's what I'm saying."

Paegun takes off 'Kronus' from his back then takes off the blades from it and puts it them around his waist in his belt, "I don't wanna hurt you guys."

Jae-Sung, Brian, and Sooyoung charge in towards Paegun and Joseph while Hana stays a little back and fires on of her slicing palms towards the duo.

Brian swings his hammer down hard towards the area Paegun and Joseph are standing on, "Smashing Hammer!"

Sooyoung's sword begins to heat up and she engages combat with Paegun, "Why are you doing this?  You should join the Marines again."

Paegun's eyes look as if they're filled with sorrow and he pushes her back a little bit, "According to the Marines, I'm dead.  I was at one point PAE-506, with an order to kill Joseph.  I don't trust the Government any more, just like he doesn't.  Keep my hat as a reminder, you should get stronger now that you have something to strive for.  Like how I strove to catch my Father.  Catch me if you can."

Paegun pushes Sooyoung backwards and appears next to Joseph again, "Got a plan?"

"Spinning the Monkey!"

Two daggers that appear as if they're buzz saws come whirling towards Joseph and Paegun.  The two jump into the air to dodge but are met by Hana and Brian, "Paegun turn into that rat thing!" 

Paegun transforms in the air and Joseph fires a few empty crates at Brian and Hana, "You're taking us out of here."

Joseph hops on Paegun's back, who starts to jump further and further away on the roots of the giant flower.

Paegun looks over his shoulder at Joseph, "So what now?"

Joseph smiles, "We steal a ship."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 4, 2009)

*Gahm Island, With the Black Sun Pirates
*
Rensuei charged down the corridors taking out any marines he came across. HE opened cells and gave prisoners keys to free others. He finally came to a corridor on the top floor of the prison he walked down the corridor and found a fishman with a long sharp beak snoozing in the cell.

"Some people never change" he said loudly

He opened the cell and walked inside and kicked the sleeping fishman

"Sontei wake up" he said loudly
"Wha huh?"
"Renji what are you doing here?" he said yawning
"I'm here with Ginkai and a few friends to get you out" Rensuei said
"Thanks but can i sleep a little longer?" Sontei said rolling over
"No you can't we have to hurry"

Rensuei spun to face the hall he saw a pair of men strolling toward the cell

"Good I see how god he's gotten" Rensuei thought to himself
"Hey Sontei there is a marine coming down the hall"
"I don't think you could beat him even with three swords"

Sontei was up in a flash and walking out the cell, His skin had changed color, and there was a bulge on his back. Rensuei smiled and followed him out the cell

"I'll show you how good I am" Sontei said angrily

He pulled his hand free from the sleeve of his shirt and it fell around his waist allowing the fin on his back to stand completely

"*YOU USE TWO SWORDs TOO?*"
"*I WILL TAKE THE ONE WITH THE POINTY NOSE*" 
"I wouldn't have it anyother way" Sontei said through gritted teeth as he pulled his katana's free

He charged the man and brought them down in a slashing motion. Chilton blocked them with his own pair of katanas and laughed. Rensuei ran past the man with the swords and slashed at the taller man. He had a staff out in a flash and parried the attacks.

"You are fast" Rensuei said
"You're no slouch yourself" Khan answered
"This will be fun"
"Not for you it won't"
"We'll see" Rensuei said a huge smile appearing on his face

*Eci Island with the Black Sword Pirates
*
Simo and the others hear a huge explosion

"I found her!" Simo exclaimed

They ran through the streets and found a small building with a few marine guards.

"I'll take them..." Simo started 

Dreyri charged off and lopped a marine in half and beheaded another, a man aimed a rifle at him but three shots rang out and a further three marines fell dead.

"Did you have to kill them?" Hawthrone asked
"Us or them" Simo said grimly

Dreyri cut down the door and they moved inside

"It's only her in here" Simo said 

They quickly found her bound with seastone shackles

"No keys" Simo said
"Let me get her out" Hawthorne said walking toward her
"I have to be very careful" he said kneeling down

A small jet of liquid squirted from his eye and there was a sizzling sound. The acid ate through the shackle relatively quickly. Tetra pulled the gag free from her mouth.

"They are after Marc" she said loudly
"We gathered they were after us" Hawthorne said
"Lets go" 

They exited the house as another explosion went off

"MARC!!!" she screamed and then disappeared
"Shit she's fast" Simo said

Dreyri was behind her in a blur followed by Simo and Hawthorne. They reached the attack site and saw Smirnov along with Akawana and Fire coming up behind Marc. Simo stood on a roof with his gunblades in hand

"I have to prove to Marc I can fight too" Simo thought

Dreyri and Simo hopped down off the roof and walked toward Rago and his men to block a retreat. Marc was so consumed by rage he saw no one but Rago and his men. Tetra walked toward him slowly

"Marc?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 4, 2009)

The smell of burning fish filled the air, Out in the middle of the sea the Horizon crew were busy snacking down on a large meal they had caught. The mayor was nowhere to be found as Hanako sank her teeth into a nicely grilled piece of fish, With a big smile on her face she turned to her captain "It's good" Minimar ignored her as he finished adding the second coat of chap stick unto his lips. The doctor was far too busy dissecting his food to actually eat it, He treated everything he touched like his paitient some could even compare that habit to having OCD.

The night sky seemed to stretch on forever with no end in sight, The vast sea surrounding them on all sides. Though a bit damaged the ship was going along nicely with the aid of a nearby whale they had hooked earlier. "What's the nearest Island Hanako?" Minimar asked putting away his chapstick safely into his pocket. Ascending the mast of the ship she rotated a full 360 degrees using her Devil fruit power to expand her vision. After minutes of checking she let go plopping right back down on the ship.

With a pout on her face she fiddled with her fingers "There's none around here captain...Are we lost??" The overdramatic girl asked as tears began to welt in her eyes. Patting her head and giving her a big smile he said "Yes" The girls face froze with fear, not really the reassurance she was looking for. "Guess we'll have to let our trusty friend take us the right way" The Captain said getting closer to the giant whale that been hooked by a makeshift anchor thanks to his devil fruit.

Swishing some saliva in his mouth he sprouted out a short sword and began to hover it above the creatures flesh. Finding his desired spot he raised the sword up into the sky and then brang it down with force "WAKE UP!" With the stab the whale sprang to life quickly jetting through the water at great spped nearly sending the captain and his crew off the ship. With the speed picking up Hanako was pushed back off the boat and was about to hit the water.

Spitting out a large pole that hadn't left his mouth Hanako quickly grabbed the steel rod and swung back into the ship. After a few minutes of the ultra fast makeshift motorboat the Whale tired out, but off a few hundred feet Hanako caught something far away. "CAPTAIN AN ISLAND!" After a few minutes of staring she had calculated the distance and time it would take. "150 miles straightahead Captain!" She said proudly skipping towards her captain. Slapping the whale's back forcing it to tug along "Straightahead whale" Little did they know the island they had been heading too was being occupied by the Marines lead by Nora a man known for his ruthlessness.

(Raccoon Island)

Raccoon island once a paradise and get away to the world it has become the military's base, outfitting the forest and terrain with numerous traps for any daring pirates. The tropical trees and the native Raccoon Men Hybrid gave the area an exotic field, The indeginous people where forced to either join the marines or be shipped off to work to repay for their "ungreatfulness". Deep within the heart of the massive island sat the Marine Base "Area Red" the headquaters for Nora's operations.

(Nora's Office, Area Red, Raccoon Island)

The room was completly covered by animal pelts off all kinds, Lions, Leopards, Bears, Crocodiles you name it Nora was sure to have it. The doors refurbished to be made completly out of animal bones as well as the other furniture of the room which would most likely have some sort of animal flesh carpeting over it. Busting through the door was Nora's trust Lt. Fletch Bloodblade "CAPTAIN NORA! THE REPORTED PIRATES ARE HEADING THIS WAY!" The excited LT called out as the fearsome commander looked at his collection. "It's about time" He said turning around revealing a man with short blue hair and numerous necklaces made out of animal teeths adorned around his neck.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 4, 2009)

_On board *The Dark Justice II*_

Fez was now on board *The Dark Justice II*, doing what he always dreamt of doing; serving alongside *ZANE GARRICK, HERO OF JUSTICE!!!*

The happy little marine was assigned to what members of TFAJ called 'table duty' a sort of rite of initiation in this great faction of the marines. It involved carrying repaired furniture into Garrick's office, or wherever else Garrick destroyed furniture. 

After almost an hour of carrying the table around, he finally found Garrick's office. Carefully he put the table down at the point where the old one was destroyed. 

With that task done, Fez moved on to his next chore: getting Garrick his coffee.

Fez immidiately went to the task, making a cup of coffee the way mother always did. He headed quickly to the ship gym, and found his hero training hard for their invetibale batle against injustice. 

Slowly Fez approached Garrick, trying hard not to look like a complete fanboy(and failing) finally he got to Garrick without even squeeing."Y-you're c-c-c-c-offee, Garrick-sama.You are so awesome" 

Garrick looked at the cup given to him, and gave it a long drink. At once did Garrick spit the still scalding liquid on Fez's face. It took Fez all his willpower not to scream in pain. 

"THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!? I SAID NO DECAFF!!!" Garrick yelled, throwing the cup at Fez's face. Fez was confused. His mother's special cup of coffee was the strongest in his hoe island, but after a few seconds of his face burning he realized that not even his mother's coffee can satisfy Garrick. "MAKE ME A NEW ONE, OR I'LL RIP YOUR ASS OFF!"

Fez smiled. After a few more seconds of thinking it became clear that what Garrick said to him was some sort of complex metaphor, with decaff symbolizing injustice and ass-ripping some sort of finishing move, but he still had a long way to go to understanding the wisdom of Zane Garrick.

"Yes, Garrick-sama!" Fez saluted, face still blistering from the hot coffee, and went off to make Garrick a new cup.

_The Windy Dirge_

The ship's engines went full power, sailing towards the atoll at great speed. It's cannons never stopped firing, unleashing its heavy payload again and again. 

"Milord, we're approaching the island!" Ruru said, transforming into his beetle form. 

Rek grinned, taking out the blade from within his cane. "Very well. Yumi, Matyr, Greize we're going ahead." 

Elza took off her seastone earings, and went into her hybrid dragon form. Cass swinged her new gun, aiming it at the direction of the base. Matyr readied not one, but two Hapsburg hand cannons. Large tubes came out at the top of the hand cannons, connected to a metal box on Matyr's back. Greize got on his Ostrich, Wilder. Yumi put on her Uno mask, and slung her katana on her shoulder. Jun took out her retractable spear, spinning it around for a brief moment.

Rek and Jun got on Ruru's back, the three of them flying towards the garrison. Elza lifted Cass up, the two of them headed for the marine ships. Yumi, Greize and Matyr waited for the ship to land so that they can lead the other pirates to battle.

Underneath the waters of the marine garrison was a sleek, arrow-like ship. 3 masts rose from on top of the ship, the only visible part of the vessel. 

"Sir, The pirates have unleashed their full force on us! We have to move!" A marine inside the ship said to his captain, who stood on an elevated platform.

"Don't tell me twice, recruit. The commodore already briefed us on this." The marine captain turned to his subordinates. 

As the pirate  ships attacking the front of the garrison made their advance, a lone marine vessel rose from the depths. The upper half of the ship opened, revealing a group of marines inside.

"Ladies and gentlemen, let's go catch ourselves some criminals." The marine captain said.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 4, 2009)

*Eci Island*
Commander Rago eyed Marc curiously. He had read in his reports about Marc that this man has the power of the gravity devil fruit, but the report didn't include the attack he just used moments ago. Though, Rago was no longer worried. He would enjoy this, he would enjoy fighting a strong and unpredictable opponent. This would also give him the perfect chance to try out his new "technique".

"Where is Tetra?" Marc grunted darkly realizing that only the men who had Tetra would have been able to resist that last attack. Rago had turned around upon sensing someone elses presence. It was indeed Tetra. Yingoru turned around and frowned upon seeing Tetra. "How did that bitch escape?" Yingoru stated. "I'll go put the little whore back in her place."  Yingoru said as he started to head off in the direction of Tetra. 

"Aye! There's no need Yingoru. We'll capture her and her pitiful crew all in one fell swoop." Rago said with a grin. "Boyang, Yingoru, Feroy. Handle the rest of the Black Sword Crew. I'll take on Mr. Marc Gommes myself!" Rago ordered. The trio nodded.

Yingoru whipped around to see Dreyri and Simo approaching. He spotted Dreyri's blade. That was all he needed to see before he choose who he'd duel. "I got the wannabe swordsman!" Yingoru bellowed as he walked towards Dreyri.

Feroy looked up towards Tetra out the corner of his eye. He then smiled at the female shinobi. There was a large round ornament placed on top of the building. Feroy snapped his fingers, *"Body-object exchange!"* Feroy said as he appeared right beside Tetra and the large ornament was now down on the ground. "It appears to be just you and I my dear." Feroy said in a friendly tone.

Boyang wasn't able to choose his opponent so he was left with the process of elimination...Simo. Boyang tipped his hat to Simo graciously. Though, this mimement business.

"Aye! All of you, get out of this area. This is going to be our battlefield!" Rago cried aloud. "Let me begin by saying you have a very loyal crew Mr. Gommes. All of them came to your rescue. Even Tetra came looking for you. Oh you should have seen the way she cried for you when we tortured her." Rago said laughing, obviously trying to provoke an attack from Marc.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 4, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates*

"My name is Yūkyūzan Anji, and I wonder if you might have room in your crew for a humble fallen monk who seeks to destroy the world government and the marines."

"I like him already," Helen says with a smirk. looking at Mathias, and deferring to his judgment since he's the Captain. 
"He can join us if he takes this wheel from me" Nicobi said

His head was spinning he felt dizzy

"I need to go rest" he said as he walked away groaning.

"Umm yes, sure." Anji said as he ran to the wheel and took control with his large muscular hands.  He wasn't the best helmsman, but he was able enough for the situation.  His skills at the wheel didn't worry him though, the condition of his new crew mate who had just staggered away did.  Given his past, it was in Anji's nature to feel concern for those in need, and it seemed as though he hadn't completely left his past tendencies behind.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 5, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice II
*
Karl unloaded some of the weights and began to use the same machines Garrick had used given with much lighter weights. He worked out with his chains one which served as weights. He continued to throw an eye on Clemens and Eric

"I never had the time to learn Rokushiki" Karl thought
"I've seen my uncle use most of the forms"
"What Eric is doing is totally different though" he thought

A bead of sweat ran into his eye, he realized he was totally drenched in sweat

"I think that's enough for today" he said as he got up
"Lunch time" he said to himself

He walked out the training room leaving the others in there and headed toward him room to have a shower then head to the mess hall.

With Tsubaki

"COME ON RECRUIT!!!"
"YOU ARE SLOWING DOWN!!!!"
"WHY ARE YOU SLOWING DOWN?!?!?!?"

Tsubaki was hanging over the side of the boat doing pull up. Gan had found her sleeping in teh toilets when she was on toilet duty. He emptied a bucket of water over her then made her come up onto deck and begin to do pull ups. It had been almost two hours. The sun was still out and she thought about tapping it for power. The day before while she was doing squats she tapped the sun and Gan had hit her in the stomach knocking the air out of her and gave her a talk about cheating by using her power. The sound of her voice rang out in her head

"_I know about your power you little cheating whore_"
"_If I see your skin turn any colours but the pretty color it is now you'll regret ever being born_"

She continued to do pull ups and continued counting loudly

Another officer appeared Gan I think that's enough it's dinner time, bring her in and allow her some time to get cleaned up before dinner. Gan looked at Tsubaki and scowled

"GET YOUR SKINNY ASS OVER HERE"
"You heard the CPO"
"How do you feel recruit" Gan asked with a smile
"Great sir never better in my life" Tsubaki said tiredly
"I heard you were under Garrick, I'll make you fear me like everyone is scared of him"
"Sir with all due respect you have nothing on Commodore Garrick"
"What did you say recruit?" he said trying to keep calm
"With all due respect sir, you have nothing on Commodore Garrick"
"You rude litte wench"
"_Chief Petty Officer Gan_" the other man said sternly
"I'll catch up with you later recruit"
"I'll only have your company for a few more days"
"I'll show you how I compare to Commodore Garrick"
"Good luck sir" Tsubaki said as she saluted and walked off
"I have to do this" she thought
"I made promises to everyone"

She remembered everyone back in Task Force Absolute Justice

"_It's hard but I know you'll be able to do it_"
"_I graduated the top of my class_"
"_Don't fuck up_"
"I will get through this" she thought to herself

*Eci Island, With the Black Sword Pirates
*
Yingoru whipped around to see Dreyri and Simo approaching. He spotted Dreyri's blade. That was all he needed to see before he choose who he'd duel. 

"I got the wannabe swordsman!" Yingoru bellowed as he walked towards Dreyri.
"_He looks strong_" Dreyri thought

He reached for his sword with one hand and beckoned Yingoru and began to walk backwards away from the others. If he was to go all out against this marine he'd need a lot of space. He took a quick glance around and saw they were alone and smile silently. He challenged Yingoru to come at him with a hand gesture and drew his sword.

Meanwhile with the others

Fire walked off toward where Dreyri had disappeared

"*Vhere are you going?*"
"To watch Drey's fight" Fire said
"I was helping him train a few nights ago"
"*Don't get involved*" Smirnov said seriously
"*You'd do more harm than good*"
"Yea yea" Fire said jumping onto a roof followed by her wolves and disappearing into the night

Simo had his guns aimed at the remainder one at Rago and the other at Booyang. Booyany had his eyes glued to Simo he pulled the triggers and an exploding round exploded on something he couldn't see with his eye.

"What happened there?" Simo thought
"Something stopped my bullets"
"Lets play Mr. Mime" Simo said to Booyang

He jumped up onto a roof and ran began to move away from the rest of the team. 

"I'm going to fight him on my own terms" Simo thought as he felt for Booyang with his mantra

Back with the rest

"Smirnov what are you going to do?" Akawana asked as Hawthorne appeared behind her
"*I'm going to snap my bracelets onto Marc if he gets out of control*" Smirnov said as he lit up his cigar
"*You guys should leave, it could get very dangerous here*"
"We are a part of this crew too" Akawana said
"We aren't leaving"
"*vell back up a bit and be ready to shield yourself I expect this fight to be different to the others ve have seen*"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 5, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*Tetra VS Feroy*

"It appears to be just you and I my dear." Feroy said in a friendly tone. *"It would be in your best interest to allow me to calm Marc down"* Tetra said seriously. "I am afraid my captain has other plans" Feroy said politely, "I cannot allow you to interfere in that battle, I hope you understand." *"Rociada"* Tetra whispered blurring instantly. "Too fast!" Feroy said to himself silently as he found he could not react to the sudden burst of speed. Tetra's fist connected with Feroy's stomach and he felt himself hunch over in pain. "Its quite fortunate she isn't too strong" Feroy said looking at Tetra as she slipped by him running towards Marc.

Feroy bent down and grabbed a handful of snow as quickly as possible. Feroy lobbed the snowball in the opposite direction Tetra was sprinting and focused. "Body Object exchange" he said focusing intensely. Suddenly Tetra found herself running towards Feroy. Tetra widened her eyes in surprise and her drew her blade just as Feroy took out a stack of cards. "Knight's wrath" Feroy said firing the cards at Tetra forcing her raise her sword in defense. Feory quickly whipped out his rubber sword and snapped his fingers exchanging Tetra's blade for his fake sword. Tetra quickly tossed the useless contraption aside, *"Storm"* she said releasing a flurry of shuuriken to intercept the cards.


----------



## punkrocklee (Aug 5, 2009)

*north blue happy isles*

hey captain i need more cash, only got 2000 beri
redbeard:thats double my money
kami: you still got money left we got to by food and sake
Masi: lets earn some money
slali:lets capture the isle and demand money for it
everyone!!!!
okay lets brainstorm

so it is decided we will steal from the marine base
i will kill the guards and open the gates
i will sneak in and go to the storage room
and i will go in under the cloak trying to kill the commander
and masi and i will be reinforcements 
lets go!


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 5, 2009)

*Tetra vs Feroy*
The shuuriken and the cards clashed both knocking the other down. The entire time Feroy had his eyes on Tetra to make sure she wouldn't escape with that amazing speed of hers. He held her blade close to himself and gripped it tightly. "I suppose that was a nice way to greet each other again hmmm?" Feroy said with a grin as he tossed the small amount of hair that he has. Feroy then charged at Tetra, swinging her blade wildly as he tried to cut her. Tetra easily dodged each of Feroy's swings with her amazing agility, between each swing she would give him a quick jab to the face. Feroy was becoming angry with how easily Tetra dodged his attacks so he started to swing more viciously. Tetra saw that he was losing control of him. 

After the next failed swing, Tetra kicked his wrist forcing Feroy to disarm himself. The blade flew into the air and Tetra jumped up to retrieve it. *"Body-object exchange!"* Feroy exclaimed as he and the sword switched places in an instant. Feroy came down from the sky and drop-kicked Tetra in the face, sending her down into the snow below. Feroy grinned wildly as he thought the battle was won now. Tetra was buried under a pile of snow and not moving. Though, what Feroy failed to realize was that her blade was now gone as well. 

Tetra got up in an instant and used a sweeping kick to knock Feroy off his feet. Feroy luckily jumped in time to avoid this. Tetra then used her own blade and persued Feroy with more skillful slashes. "Your weak point is hand-to-hand combat," Tetra said as she slashed, "That was quite easy to discover."

Feroy was narrowly dodging each slash. If it wasn't for his acrobatic skills he'd be mence meat. "Aren't you a clever girl!" Feroy rebutted. Feroy then used his legs to kick up some snow. He jumped back far enough to create some distance between himself and Tetra. He then threw a card directly at her. Though, it wasn't directly at her. It was oddly to the side of her. 

Tetra threw a smoke bomb. She caught the card and threw it in the air. Feroy did not know this. He was under the impression that his card was behind Tetra.  *"Body-object exchange!"* Feroy commanded as he appeared above Tetra. Tetra grinned as Feroy began to fall helplessly towards the ground. She held her blade out and sliced him numerous times.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 5, 2009)

Gibberish said:


> Damian-
> 
> Damian made his way through the halls of the prison, watching as everyone headed towards the stairwells. _Hmph, that shows how skilled they are,_ he thought to himself, as he used his newly obtained access card to open up an express stairwell that went straight to upper floors. Damian would have preferred to use his DF to get out of the prison, but all the entrances and doorways were full of sea stone, making it hard for him to use it. So, instead he just decided to create a large number of portals each linking a few meters. Soon enough, he came upon the floor where Edoceo, Emirir, and Alph were, taking what he believed to be a shortcut to the entrance. Unfortunately, he didn't notice the android, but the android noticed him. As soon as Damian entered the room, the air cannon fired at him, as quickly as a panther catching its prey. Damian noticed the air coming at him, and managed to create a portal in the shape of a ball surrounding him, and another 2 dimensional portal above the robot.  It struck him on a reinforced area, so it didn't cause that much damage. Damian then noticed the three next to him.
> 
> " Hmm, so it seems you three got it to where the robot is right now. It also seems like you guys are damaged. I guess I should help you out, for the time being," Damian said, talking to Edoceo, Emirir, and Alph.



A new person arrived and Alph was glad, they could use all they help they could get against this thing.It was damn near indestructible."I will try to give you guys an opening."Alph dashed towards the droid's rear, and aimed for the damage part in his armor."Impact!"He used his impact dial in one his palms to deliver the force an attack he captured earlier.With a loud bang the damaged weakspot was blown open. Giving the group a target they could make use of.

He then used the WAter Dial to spew a jet of water inside the armor, machinery inside the droid started to short out and the android slowed down even further, only making erratic shakes that made it seem like it was having an seizure. 

It elbowed Alph out of the way with it's erratic movement, Alph just hoped the others could finish the job now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 5, 2009)

_Cass vs. Captain Boing_

Cass was dropped in the middle of a fierce fight involving the marines and a couple of pirates from the Jumper pirate crew.

"HIYAA!!" She aimed her new gun, the Red Carp Special, and fired. Instead of a single shot the red carp fired 10, then 20, then 30 shells. Marines in the line of fire were felled almost effortlessly by the barrage of shots. "This gun Matyr made me is awesome!" 

She and the Jumper pirates continued to fight the marines, until an explosion caused them to scatter. 

A marine with a large scar on his arm appeared from the smoke. He was carrying a large cannon on his shoulder. 

"I'm captain Boing. You're going to regret attacking my ship."

_Elza vs. Headsplitter Chief Petty Officer Melabi_

Elza watched from the skies as the cannon-wielding marine readied his cannon to attack again. She swoops down to help fight the marine, but a figure flies towards her and nearly lops her head off. 

A woman in marine's clothing was floating in front of her. She wore a helmet that had a stork perched on it, and was wielding a pair of hook swords twice her size. 

"Captain Aosame wants as much pirate kills to belong to the headsplitters as possible. I suppose I'll start with you." Chief Petty Officer Melabi of the Headsplitter marines twirls her hook swords around before charging.

_Ruru vs. Headsplitter Lt. Jaspers _

Rek and Jun dropped off Ruru's back and on top of the garrison. From there they could see the entire atoll. The young noble noticed Elza engage a woman with a pair of hook swords, amused. "Ruru go and help Elza. Jun and I are perfectly capable of handling the parts."

Ruru was skeptical of this, as only a few days ago did they nearly killed each other for tea and perhaps something more, but they seemed to be able to cooperate with each other. 

"Yes milord." Ruru flew off to help Elza, but like her he too was attacked by a large man on a pogostick, headbutting him mid-flight. 

"So." He said before falling back to the ground, and then jumping back again with his pogostick. 

"You're. 
My.
Enemy.
Bring.
It.
Pirate." 

He jumped up to Ruru again, but this time he got off his pogostick and kicked the air. "Rankyaku!" He yelled.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 5, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
Mathias watched in awe as Korver and Su Lin singlehandedly wipped out the small marine fleet with the utmost of ease. Mathias graciously bowed to these 'strangers' who willingly helped them out. Whoever Korver was, Mathias wanted to meet him again one day, and battle him just to see how he compared to the Master of the wind.

Suddenly, a stranger boarded their ship and introduced himself to the crew. Mathias saw that the stranger didn't pose a threat, but he still was on guard. After all, the last time they let down their guard to a stranger (Su Lin), the conequences were clear.

"My name is Yūkyūzan Anji, and I wonder if you might have room in your crew for a humble fallen monk who seeks to destroy the world government and the marines."

Mathias raised a brow. "A monk you say? Well, let's see how you fair. Welcome aboard!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2009)

Derrick vs Ol-

He panted, "I've had enough of this shit..." he spins his staff around and rushes forward at the tiny man but Mam intercepts him.

He fires some blasts at the beast but it continues to charge on. It slams into the Ghost Man and sends him backwards once again, "I've gota' get past that thing..." he thought for a moment and then got an idea.

He starts running the same way that he did before, and once again Mam charged at him. Derrick shot into the sky however before it could hit him. He flies about Ol and begins to fill his staff with energy.

He slams down but Ol dodges the attack, however the energy leaks out and smacks into Ol, knocking him to the ground. He pins him to the ground, his staff against his throat.

"Gotcha," he grins, "Achichichichi MAM!" he shouts and Mam starts charging at Derrick from behind. Ol breaks free of the staff's hold on him and prepares to attack with his club.

Derrick just grins as he prepares to get pincered, "Later," with a wave he phases through the massive mammoth's charge and it smacks into Ol instead.

The two crash into a near by building and Derrick raises his finger, "Ghost Laser," he fires a beam at the house and keeps it going until the supports are destroyed and they fall down on top of both of them.

"Well, that's finally taken care of," suddenly people of the town come out with pitch forks and other weapons pointing at Derrick, "He destroyed our houses!" they all shout pointing at the damage done by his battle, "No it wasn't-Oh forget it," he shoots to the sky and heads for the _Pirate's Dream._


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 5, 2009)

Shin VS Buzz

Buzz jumped over to the roof an opposite cellblock and Shin leaped after him.He managed to jump quite a distance before he started fall down and Shin slashed down with his blades, which he had held in a reverse manner.

"Reverse Sirocco!"The attack was strong enough to allow him to overcome the grasp of gravity and landed with a heavy thud on the roof.The roof cracking as he did so.

Buzz stretched and prepared for the next round, the Warden was rusty since he hadn't had fought in quite some time.He stuck out his arms and both of them shifted from pale flesh to shiny steel and black plastic.They were no longer arms, chainsaws had taken their place.

He started spinning in place, until he was spinning so fast that his human form blurred into one of an top and when he had reached his top speed he called out.*"Soru!"*With an erratic zigzag pattern he raced towards Shin.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 5, 2009)

Tatsu vs Sid-

"Dragon Fire!" Tatsu shoots a blast of fire straight at the General but he leaps out of the way and holds his fist out, one of his rings starts to glow.

He fires a blast that smacks into Tatsu's and with a crackle of electricity over powers it. Tatsu leaps out of the way to avoid the left over electricity. Sid then smacks the energy whip that extends out of one of his other rings into Tatsu.

"Ghah!" he rubs where the whip hit, there's a burn mark on his scales, "Crap...He can fire regular blasts, electricity blasts, blasts he can control, a whip, and that's not even all of his rings," he says eyeing his hands.

"That's right it's not," he fires a blast a standard energy blast that Tatsu dodges but right behind it is a new one that wraps around Tatsu's feet and pins them down.

"Looks like your helpless once again, just like the rest of your friends are now," Tatsu glares at him, "Your full of shit, my friends are fine!" Sid chuckles, "Really now? The swordsmen is fighting the Chief Warden, even though he is an idiot, he's most likely chopped in half right now. Most of my elite guards have contacted your crew, and I feel terrible for that little Clone Girl..."

"What do you mean? What's wrong with Jessie?" Sid grins, "That beast of a Vice Warden makes you look as sweet as a puppy dragon boy, I'm sure she's already being digested by now."

Tatsu growls, "She's fine! She's way stronger than you think!" he turns into Dragon Point and breaks the binds, "And even if they are in trouble..." he growls at him, "I'll have delt with you soon and I'll be on the way to help them..."

He charges forward but Sid just chuckles, "Oh I feel the worst for you," several rings start to glow, "But what I'm going to do to you is far worse than death!" he shouts extending his hands out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2009)

After much trial and error and multiple bruises for each of which Clemens plans to make Eric do the worst assignments on the ship, she finally starts to get the hang of mimicing Eric's soru movements, the only difference is that she's painfully slower. Clemens stays on the balls of her feet, swaying lightly from side to side, and waiting tensely for Eric to fire another attack. She feels slightly idiotic and ou of the corners of her eyes she can see some of the other Marines in the gym taking occasional glances at her.
_
And so what?_ she thinks to herself, _they'll all fear me even more when I master this technique. _

"Ready?" Eric asks her. 

"Oh I was born ready!" Clemens snaps back. 

Eric whips his right wrist at Clemens lightning fast and hurls a chain bullet attack at her. Clemens body radiates energy as she eyes the chain with nervous anticipation, timing she's learned is the most important element and also keeping a cool head. The chain almost hits her but she blurs away at the last second and side steps. Not exactly advanced Soru but much better. 

"Think fast!" Eric yells suddenly as he appears behind Clemens in a blur. He had Sorued behind her without her noticing. He fires another chain bullet at her back and Clemens eyes widen in surprise. She barely dives away in time as the chain misses her face by mere inches. Clemens sprawls across the training mat awkwardly, landing on her face. She lays in that position for several seconds, her face becoming absolute red with embarrassment. 

Eric sighs and walks towards her, "Aw c'mon it wasn't that bad," he says. Thinking that he really didn't over do it.  

Clemens springs to her feet suddenly and jabs her index finger into Eric's chest, staring daggers at him, "I didn't appreciate that little stunt Lt.!" she exclaims, "I hope you weren't purposely trying to make a fool of me?!" 

Eric looks at her in disbelief wondering where this sudden anger is coming from since she had been dodging much faster attacks then that until now. However before he can reply Clemens stomps away in a huff, "Tomorrow same time!!" she yells as she barges away through the exit.

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Garrick laughs from the weight training area as he does arm curls with a 1000 pound barbell. "Never get on that woman's bad side!" he adds. 

After taking a shower Clemens heads to the mess hall to get a bite to eat. She grabs a chicken salad and some green tea, to be honest the selection really isn't that appealing to her anyway but its better then most other ships she's been on. As she walks towards the officer dining section she still radiates some anger. She spots Lt. Karl Smirnov dining alone as usual, the only other person she ever really sees him talking with is Tsubaki really now that she thinks about it. Clemens walks towards his table, "Mind if I join you Lt.?" she asks him.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 5, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice II*

Karl sat there eating alone, most of the marines usually avoided him because he was really in all honesty no fun and all work. He munched on his sandwich and scanned the crowd for wrong doings and misbehavior. He noticed Clemens coming toward him sporting a few bruises

"Mind if I join you Lt.?" she asks him. 
"Sure feel free" Karl said moving his tray around

Clemens took a seat across the table from and sat down

"Commander how is the Soru training coming? When I left you it seemed to getting the hang of it"

Meanwhile with Tsubaki

Tsubaki sat in the mess hall and ate her body was to tired she could barely move to eat. She finished eating and sneaked out the mess hall and climbed into the crows nest. She'd realized Gan never looked up there when he was searching the ship for her. She'd climb down and go to her bed after a few hours of rest.

"Just one more day till I'm free of him" she reassured herself as she drifted off to sleep


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2009)

*With The Unnamed Crew...*
Darver moves along the corridor with Annie and Anglora following closely behind him, effortlessly blasting away waves of guards with his Aura. 

Annie shrugs as she stands behind Darver, she really doesn't have to do much with him and Anglora beside her. She reaches into her shorts pocket and unwraps a stick of cherry bubblegum. Tossing it into her mouth and blowing a bright red bubble. "This escape is better then I thought it would be..." she mumbles.  ]

Her mantra tingles suddenly as she hears voices approaching fast, very fast. She looks at Anglora, "Someone's moving in fas...." 

Suddenly three fast moving figures appear over the trio. One of them moves in a blur at Annie and blasts her off her feet. Annie goes sprawling across the hallway, until she rights her self at the last second, coming face to face with an elite guard. 

Annie blows a blows another bubble.....pop. Then the air in front of her explodes.

_*With TFAJ.... *_
Clemens sits across from Karl laying her tray down. She picks away at her food with a fork not really in the mood to eat. 

"Commander how is the Soru training coming? When I left you it seemed to getting the hang of it," Karl asks her. 

Clemens takes a sip of her tea, "Oh so you were watching me eh?" she asks rhetorically, with a small whisper of a smirk on her face. "Well it's going as I expected. Which is to say I've got a ways to go..." she adds, her face becoming slightly depressed. 

As she rifles her fork through a pile of browning lettuce on her plate, her face brightens however, "But when I learn some Rokushiki....combined with my mirrors, it's going to make me a powerhouse, and things are going to change for me," she says, jabbing her fork into the air for emphasis. She looks at Karl, almost taking stock of him for the first time. He would make a fine first officer she thinks, even though he is so stodgy and rigid at times. 

"You wouldn't mind serving under...." she can't help but smile at her next words, "The future Captain Clemens, now would you Lt? It wouldn't be like serving under Garrick at all. Unlike him I know how to treat my officers the _right_ way."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

Eric watches Garrick bench several times his own weight, a little suprised at his strength but not too suprised, seeing his rank as a Commodore, "I'll keep that in mind sir," he says, not taking full thought of his words.

"Now, for some training of my own," he stretches his arm, "That was some good chain training, I've definately sped up my attack rate but now I need some Rokushiki training," he thinks back to Commodore Reynolds' demonstration.

He starts with his soru. He closes his eyes, *"Soru!"* in a flash he makes his way to the end of the room, *"Soru!"* he makes his way back to the other side.

He continues his soru training for a good bit but then stops, *"Kami-e!"* his body begins to flap around like a piece of paper, *"Kami-e!"* his body begins to stretch like rubber and then get back to normal. He shook his head and held his stomach, "That's still really weird..." Garrick grunts, "No shit kid," Eric simply nods towards him.

*"Geppou!" * he starts kicking off the air and manages to maintain a balance in the air, "Now I just need to keep this up for a good while..." he closes his eyes and focuses.

After about 10 minutes of Geppouing he is now sweating like crazy, "Ok...my legs are killing me..." he says under his breath, "And these weighted clothes aren't helping," he looks at his uniform, not as used to it as he thought he was, "But now to try one thing," he bursts his eyes wide open, *"Soru!"* he shoots forward through the air but soon crashes down, skidding along the floor.

He ignores Garrick's rather loud laughter, "Well that sure as hell didn't work," he says getting back to his feet, "And now for the most difficult one at the moment," he pulls his arm back, *"Shigan!"* he thrusts his finger forward at his speeds.

"Not fast enough," he pulls his arm back agian, *"Shigan! Shigan! Shigan!"* he continues to fire more and more attacks, and they're slowly getting faster.

He bends over, keeping himself up by leaning on his knees, "Ok, just a few more things to work on..." he pulls his already tired legs back and starts to repeatedly kick the air, though nothing seems to be happening. 

He finally stops kicking the air, "Fine, I didn't expect that to work quite yet anyway, good to get my leg strength up though..." he then continues to tighten his muscles and relax them over and over again.

Eric whipes the sweat off his browl with a towel and heads for the door, "Good bye Sir, hope your training continues well," he says dragging his tired body along to his room.

He showers and changes into yet another pair of weighted clothes that Reynolds had given him and makes his way to the mess hall. He grabs his food, too tired to even look at what it is. He looks around his new ship for someone to sit with when he spots Commander Clemens, pretty much the only person he knows on the ship, along with another man.

He takes a seat with them, "Hey Commander," he sighs at hearing him say this. He misses the lack of formality that came along with the Lazy Hunter, "How do you feel about the progress of your training," he says looking at his food.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2009)

Clemens who is trying to gauge Karl's interest in serving under her, gives Eric an annoyed look as he interrupts them. 

She's still annoyed with what she feels is his showing off, "How do I feel about the progress of my training?" she repeats his own question as if thinking about it, "Hmmm....well I think we should be more concerned with the progress of your career!" she counters at him. 

Clemens reaches into her folder next to her tray of food, which she carries at all times when she is on duty, and pulls out the daily Marine briefings and alerts. "I think you might be interested to know what your old _Lazy_ Hunter squadmates are up to, those traitorous bastards," she starts to feel better as she works herself up. 

She slams the briefing on the table, causing the food on the table to shake. Right at the top it details the efforts of the Little Tree Pirates to free former Marine Joseph Rodgers from prison, and finally at the end it notes the betrayal of one, Paegun Collaart, now ex-Marine and newest members of the Little Tree's. 

"So Lt. Jager when should we expect your defection, hmm?" she asks him mockingly. If this is any indication of the kind of people that he associates himself with then it seriously call his loyalties into question in her opinion. However she's still undecided about telling Garrick.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

Eric snatches up the papers and studies them carefully, "Pae-Paegun is...alive?" he asks in shock, "But...But I saw him die, I saw his body get taken off!" he shouts, but the papers don't lie, and are clearly official.

He then reads over the actions of his former commanding officer, Joseph and grits his teeth, "I'm..." he grits his teeth and brings his gaze right at Clemens, "I'm nothing like Joseph, and I don't know what is going on with the man whom I thought was killed in the line of duty but..." he glares at his superior officer, "You don't know a damn thing about my old squadmates, there are plenty of very skilled and dedicated members in the Lazy Hunter Crew."

He then resumes his seat, "And I'd worry about yourself over me," he thinks for a moment about what Garrick said but shakes it off in an instant, "I am dedicated to Justice and despise pirates more than anyone, and I'll assure you that when I see my former squadmates I will personally arrest them. However as an officer of justice I'm not sure if your superior rank is because of your skill as a marine or...something else," though he has only been aboard Taskforce Absolute Justice for a limited time he has heard his fair share of rumors.

"Seeing that amount of difficulty you are having mastering a basic aspect of Rokushiki things are leaning to other _skills _ of yours, Commander," thought at some level he knows what he's getting himself into he can't help but be bothered that his crew's integrity as well as his own being questioned.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2009)

Clemens takes the briefing and slips it back into her folder, "Commodore Garrick will certainly not be pleased when I tell him about your lazy good for nothing squad losing two of its members within the span of a month oh no he will not be pleased _at all_," she says, staring at Eric with a vindictive smile. 

"Lazy Hunter....pfft," she scoffs as she says the name, "Pathetic lowlifes who wouldn't know justice if it kicked them right up the ass! And you dare to defend them?!"  

Everyone in the mess hall quiets down and watching the scene with avid interest. Some Marines even going so far as to bet how short they think Eric's stay aboard the ship will be. Most of the men on the ship who've served a while know one thing about Clemens. That for all her kindness at times, she also can flip very suddenly and become the most vindictive and petty creature on the planet when you get on her bad side. A certain ex-Marine, former Lt. Niles Hawthorne can certainly attest to this. 

She leans in towards Eric, close enough that he can smell the perfume on her neck, and her bright green eyes start to glow with sudden luminosity, "And careful how you speak to your _superior_ officer," she puts the emphasis on superior, "I don't know how they do things with your old squad....that den of traitors....but here there will be severe consequences. This is your first warning."

She nods at Lt. Smirnov, "I'm sorry our conversation was interrupted Lt." suddenly a mirror forms under her feet and she melts through it. As her shoulders go through the mirror she takes one last look at Eric, "I'll see you in the gym tomorrow, Mister Rokushiki hotshot," she says with an arrogant smirk.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 6, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice II*

Karl slammed his hand down on the table and glared at Eric as Clemens disappeared

"Lt you are VERY close from being thrown in the brig"
"You are to address your commanding officer with respect at ALL times" Karl said towering over the man and glaring at him fiercely 
"You are lucky the Commander is more lenient than myself"
"I don't know how things were done where you came from"
"We do things differently around here"
"I advise you figure out things work around here VERY quickly"

Karl smoothed his clothes and glared into Eric's face

"You are very fortunate the Commander decided to keep that report from the Commodore"
"In future don't forget your tongue" he said shooting a murderous glare at Eric
"Maybe in Lazy hunter you spoke to each other however you wanted but that is not the case here Lt."

Several of the marines in the mess hall stood up and were trying to listen to the conversation. 

"Continue to eat this is none of your concern"
"Anyone that even looks like they are trying to listen in on the conversation will have table and coffee duty for three months." 
"Don't forget your rank in future Lt." Karl said as he strode out the mess hall


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2009)

Clemens appears in her office through a mirror in the wall, you can even still hear the echo of Lt. Smirnov's voice as he shouts at Eric. 

Clemens slams her folder on her desk. "The nerve of him!" she exclaims, sitting back in her leather chair and crossing her arms, her brow furrowed in anger. 

She's always had a thick skin when it came to the rumors, and never cared what others said or thought about her "extracurricular activities" with the men and even some women on the ship. SHe makes no apologies for being the person she is. However its not often that others confront her so openly about it, except for that idiot Prince and even he knows better then to press his luck. 

Clemens picks up the report about the recent Lazy Hunter investigation and stares at it for several wordless minutes. Suddenly she tosses it into the wastebasket next to her desk, "Son of a bitch doesn't know how lucky he is..." she mutters, not even sure why she's being so nice. She takes out a pen and starts writing on a small notepad. 

Some minutes later a small round mirror appears in Lt. Smirnov's cabin over his desk. A note drops out of it and onto his desk. The mirror disappears as if it wasn't there. The note reads.... 

_Thanks for defending me. You're the only honorable Marine on this ship. _


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

Eric glared right back at Clemens as she vanished, "Don't think training will be so easy tomorrow Commander," he got in before she was completely gone.

He then turned to Karl as he spoke at him, "From what I heard from the good Commander you are forgetting your rank," he got to his feet, "You seem to know me but I have no idea who you are and I couldn't care less. All I know is that your the same rank as me and have no right to look down on me goody boy."

"And the way "things were done" where I was from was that we upheld justice!" he glared right at Karl, "Commodore Reynolds told me plenty about "Task Force Absolute Justice," it is filled with fools that believe they are upholding justice when truly they are just causing destruction is what he said as I recall."

"I'm sure your one of those marines that just sits back and does as told, you'll be guarding slave trades one day at Government request. I'm the kind of marine that upholds my own kind of justice. I will change the way things are done here in time, once I gain some more status," he thinks about Joseph, about how he was planning on ending the slavery and other cruel antics that the marines were doing in secret the same way, apparently he has chosen a different method, one that cannot be forgiven.

"I'm not going to sit back and take crap from my superior, the same superior whom I'm taking time out of my day, my training to teach my techniques. You can inform her that if she doesn't improve soon I will no longer be wasting my time," Karl soon prepares to leave, "And don't let our similar ranking get to your head Lt. Because my old squad was looked down upon you have no idea how difficult it was for me to climb to the rank of Lt. Who knows where I'd be if I was in a more respected crew, however I wouldn't trade the experience and strength that I gained there for the rank of Admiral for all I care."

He stabbed his food with his fork and held it up, "I will take care of my Justice my way, taking down pirate scum one by one, even if they were once my comrades. Good day Lt." he says eating his food.

Alone once again he thinks back to the Nonki, _"Wonder how they're doing..."_ he thinks, including Joseph and Paegun, _"Probably better than me..."_ he takes a bite of his food.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2009)

A note appears in Lt. Eric Jager's cabin via a one way mirror just as it appeared in Karl's cabin. Except that it is of a much different tone. 

_Henceforth Lt. Eric Jager is assigned to these new tasks by authority of Commander Beverly Clemens...

-For the next month you are to report to Seaman Recruit Gilmont on bathroom and deck cleaning duty. 

-You will write a 10,000 word formal apology stating why you are sorry for insulting the cause of Absolute Justice and the right honorable Commander Beverly Clemens supreme integrity. Failure to write an apology will result in a misconduct hearing presided over by Commodore Garrick. 

-You will make Commander Clemens her coffee every morning until the return of her assistant. 

-You will attend a mandatory 12 week workshop on proper etiquette when dealing with superior officers. 

Further instructions to come....
Welcome to Taskforce Absolute Justice!_


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 6, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II*
Stray Cat watched attentively as Clemens did her best to avoid Eric's chains.  Most of the other marines in the gym were stealing glances at her as well during their workouts, so when Stray Cat moved off to one side and practice on his own, no on really noticed him.

"Hmm, this soru thing is tricky," Stray Cat thought to himself as he quickly tried to pump his legs and run, "I just can't seem to get enough energy built up and it's so damn tiring.  Maybe I'm going about this all wrong, maybe there's a way I can get an advantage here..." 

Stray Cat watches Eric train his rokushiki for awhile longer while Stray Cat himself tries a few more things, this time things related to his DF, before giving up for the day and following Eric to the mess hall to get a bite to eat.  The chef sorts out only the chicken from the salad and gives it to Stray Cat along with a saucer of milk.  Stray Cat is just sitting down to enjoy his meal when he hears Clemens and Eric talking.

"Hey Commander," Eric sighs at hearing him say this. He misses the lack of formality that came along with the Lazy Hunter, "How do you feel about the progress of your training," he says looking at his food.

Clemens takes the briefing and slips it back into her folder, "Commodore Garrick will certainly not be pleased when I tell him about your lazy good for nothing squad losing two of its members within the span of a month oh no he will not be pleased _at all_," she says, staring at Eric with a vindictive smile. 

"Lazy Hunter....pfft," she scoffs as she says the name, "Pathetic lowlifes who wouldn't know justice if it kicked them right up the ass! And you dare to defend them?!"  

Everyone in the mess hall quiets down and watching the scene with avid interest. Some Marines even going so far as to bet how short they think Eric's stay aboard the ship will be (Stray Cat himself placed a small bet on 11 days.) Most of the men on the ship who've served a while know one thing about Clemens. That for all her kindness at times, she also can flip very suddenly and become the most vindictive and petty creature on the planet when you get on her bad side. A certain ex-Marine, former Lt. Niles Hawthorne can certainly attest to this. 

She leans in towards Eric, close enough that he can smell the perfume on her neck, and her bright green eyes start to glow with sudden luminosity, "And careful how you speak to your _superior_ officer," she puts the emphasis on superior, "I don't know how they do things with your old squad....that den of traitors....but here there will be severe consequences. This is your first warning."

She nods at Lt. Smirnov, "I'm sorry our conversation was interrupted Lt." suddenly a mirror forms under her feet and she melts through it. As her shoulders go through the mirror she takes one last look at Eric, "I'll see you in the gym tomorrow, Mister Rokushiki hotshot," she says with an arrogant smirk.

"Dear Oda, tomorrow's Soru training certainly promises to be more intense..." Stray Cat says to no one in particular, his small "meow" making some of the marines around him laugh.  After finishing his meal, he retired to Clemens' room where his bed was currently located.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

Eric finishes up his meal and looks over at the cat dressed in a marine uniform. He sighs, "Hey cat," he called him, not the most imaginative it seems, "Seems your the only one on this ship without something stuck up your ass."

He stretches and gets to his feet, "Guess I'll head back to my room," he strolls through the halls. He smirks, remembering how difficult this task was for the first week that he had to wear these weighted clothes.

He enters his room and spots a note in his cabin. He reads it over, his face getting more and more angry, "I lied..." he crumples up the note, "Well I understated I guess, tomorrow's practice will be more like hell for her compared to not as easy!" he hops in his bed, making the entire room shake.

He thinks over all of the ways he can get Clemens back tomorrow. He can't help but grin at the thought of defending his actions by saying "It's all for the sake of Justice," as he brings her training intensity up about 20 notches.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 6, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice II
*
Karl reaches back to his room after making his round on the ship. This took significantly longer now the ship was immense. 

"I'll have to start using small gulls for this" Karl said
"I can no longer do this on foot it simply takes too long"
"No" he said shaking his head
"This is a part of my duty aboard this vessel and I will do it myself"

On his round so far he had confiscated quite a number of bottles of alcohol and several magazines containing pornographic material. He looked down at the item's he'd confiscated

"I think some of these men forget they are at work" Karl said shaking his head

He got to his room and rested the sack down on the table, he noticed a note on his table.

_Thanks for defending me. You're the only honorable Marine on this ship. _

He read the note and shook his head

"So unfortunate"
"Everyone has their on brand of justice these days"
"Everyone thinks their justice is the best"
"People flop around like sea kings on land"
"As soon as something happens to shatter their perfect little world"
"_The marines are corrupt, I'm going to become a pirate_"
"*COWARDS*" he shouted loudly slamming his hand onto the desk 

The bottles jingled and a huge crack ran along the middle of the desk. He looked down the table with a scowl

"I need to keep my temper in check" he said practicing a breathing exercise, 

His baby den den mushi began to ring he pulled it out his pocket

"This is Lt Karl Smirnov speaking"
"Ahh Karl darling"
"This is your Aunt Jazz"
"I just thought I would let you know that The XMS has been sent after your cousin and his crew"

Karl stood up and glanced over the poster of his cousin on the wall

"And?"
"No reports yet from Eci Island"
"I wish them luck" Karl said sitting back down
"That's not what I called to tell you though darling"
"I had some spare time I decided to drop in and have a look at this young marine you were telling me about"
"Seaman Recruit Shiragaku Tsubaki?"
"That is her name" Karl said slowly
"Well if both yourself and Commander Clemmens hold her in such high regard"
"I wanted to have a look see myself"
"Since those XMS boys are interrupting my work"
"Please do" Karl said with a smile
"I plan to"
"I'll talk to you later my dear"
"Take care of her for me please" Karl said as the line went dead

Meanwhile with Tsubaki

SPLASH

Tsubaki was awoken with a start as a bucket if ice cold water splashed onto her as she slept peacefully in the crows nest. She wiped the water from her eyes and saw Gan bearing down on her

"Well well, never in my days as a marine have I come across a recruit as lazy as you"
"Always S K I F F L I N G" he said spelling the word out
"Lets wake you up"
"Sir it's well after bed time" Tsubaki said in a calm voice
"BED TIMEEE!?!?!?"
"RECRUITS DON"T HAVE BED TIME!!!!!!"
"YOU SLEEP WHEN I SAY YOU SLEEEP RECRUIT"
"AM I BEING CLEAR?!?!?!"
"Yes sir" Tsubaki said maintaining her serenity
"Lets goo gooo goooo"
"I have something fun for you" Gan said absolutely beaming
"We'll have fuun fuuuunnn fuuunnnnn" he said smiling

Tsubaki got up and climbed out of the crows nest and climbed down the mast and dropped onto the deck.

"OK listen carefully recruit"

Gan demonstrated what he wanted her to do

"We start in push up position we go down and up to our feet we squat and jump up to the rigging and pull up, let ourselves fall squat again and back down to push up position get down and push."
"THAT IS ONEEEE" he said looking excited

Tsubaki began to do the exercise, this was by far the hardest thing she'd ever done since she was on the boat, she could easily do hundreds of pushups and pulls ups now. This was ridiculous though her body screamed in protest as she did the exercise.

"How are you liking it Recruit?"
"I thought this up just for you"
"When you came here you couldn't even do 10 push ups or 10 pull ups"
"Now I can't even get to you tired enough to collapse again"
"I had to think of something new now that you aren't looking so scrawny anymore"
"I swear if I ever see this man in trouble i'm going to let him die" Tsubaki said as a smile crept across her face
"Good you are enjoying it" Gan said

Tsubaki used the image of the man dying in several gruesome ways to help her pull through

"One more day" she said


----------



## koguryo (Aug 6, 2009)

*Joseph/Paegun*

Paegun stopped jumping around the prison and the two ended up near the harbor.  The harbor is swarming with Marines trying to halt any Pirates who would think of escaping back into the World, "What do we do?"

Paegun shrugs his shoulders and transforms back into his regular state, "I don't know.  Aren't you like the King of eliminating fodder?  You have Cannon Expel."

Joseph's head sinks, "I'm almost out of cannons."

Paegun starts tapping his arm, "You know I was wondering.......where was Eric during our reunion with the Nonki?"

Joseph let out a long sigh, "He went training with some guy before I became quit.  I wonder where he is now."

A voice came from behind the duo, "Hands in the air.  Pirate scum."

Paegun and Joseph turned around to see two of the most fodderist looking Marines ever, "Do you guys even have names?"

Paegun slaps his knee, "I bet their name's are Marine 1 and Marine 2."

"They don't even have semi-significant names like Hammer or Gunner/Rifle/Sniper whatever the hell we called the guy with the gun."

The two Marines grew angry at the comment, one begins to transform into a Poison Dart Frog and the other Marine's palms transform into frying pans.  Paegun and Joseph look at each other for a moment and begin to chat.

"I want the frying pan man."

"No way in hell!  That frog looks spooky."

A large tongue launches at the duo but Paegun stops it with his new artificial arm, "We were having a nice conversation.  Oh well, looks like you get the frying pan man."

Joseph points to the ship at the dock, "Ain't that the Nonki?"

*Hana/Jae-Sung/Brian/Sooyoung*

The four members of the Lazy Hunter are sitting on the ground, "I can't believe he's still alive but........he's a Pirate now."

Hana puts her hand on Sooyoung's shoulder, "That's two guys from the crew that became Pirates.  Just our luck, huh?"

Jae-Sung raised his hand, "Actually it's three if you count that Drake guy."

Brian picks up one of his hammers, "It's like we win one battle only to lose the next horribly.  First there was that one place where we fought Marines and won, then we fought a badger guy, after that was Drake and his crew, then the Spring Island, during that we went to the Pirate Tourney where you guys got beat by a batshit insane sword guy, then back to the Spring Island where we won but Paegun "died," after we go to that Island where we got Tendou, then Joseph left us, now we're here; where we just found out Paegun's alive and well."

Tendou walks out from one of the holes in the root, "I coulda sworn I just heard my name....oh it's you guys.  What happened?"

Jae-Sung got up from the ground shortly followed by the others, "One of the guys we thought was dead, isn't, and he's with Joseph now.  They're both Pirates.  They got away from us."

Miso facepalmed and looked at the crew, "Don't be so down in the dumps, they're strong right?  How about we just convince them to be Marines again?"

Hana and Sooyoung both shook their heads, "Not happening Joseph has strong beliefs."

"It's Paegun's choice, and trying to catch him will only make me stronger."

Miso nodded, "I see.  I see."

A large group of Pirates suddenly emerged from the holes in the roots, "Look boys, we got ourselves a small squad of Marines."

"Only six of them."

"There's 30 of us."

The Nonki crew looks at the Pirates and brandish their weapons.  Tendou holds his sword firmly, "Transform."


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 6, 2009)

*Water 7...* 

A large man pushed open the doors to _The Razor Hole_, the store which Gilmont had visited several days ago.  There was a large golden mask covering his face.  He walked up to the cashier.  "Where is it?" he asked.  "A m-marine came and stole it a few days ago," the man lied.  The large man slammed his fist into the man's face, crushing it instantly.  

Behind him, the bouncer raised his shotgun and fired, but the man moved out of the way right before the bullet could hit him, leaped at bouncer and knocked his head off with a backhand blow.  The masked man then headed to the cash register, where there was a listing of every single visitor who came to the store.  There was only one marine on the list.  A Gilmont Goodfellow, serving aboard Taskforce Absolute Justice.       

*The Dark Justice II...* 

Once Gilmont finished his cleaning for the day, he headed back to his chambers.  On the way there, he noticed a group of bounty posters pinned to the wall.  One of them stuck out to him, a pirate with a golden mask.  _Dagoth Nerevar, captain of the Dunmer pirates: Bounty 70,000,000_ the poster read.  Gilmont thought back to the spear he had bought from the store in Water 7 using Garrick's money: *Dagoth's Fury*.  "Nah, must be a coincidence," Gilmont muttered as he continued back to his room.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2009)

Kama Vs Goru-

 "Guh..." Goru feels the blunt staff hit a pressure point in his back and he freezes up. "I see.... Using... Pressure points..now?" He laughed as he turned around and slashed at Kama using his Naginata. Kama flips backward and stabs forward with the bladed end of his own Nagitana. Goru counters and parry's with his blade and the two begin to swing wildly at each other. Kama would come from above, Goru would block from below. Goru would attack from the right, Kama would block from the left. 

 Kama jumped back and charged towards Goru. Goru thrust his weapon forward, Kama jumped, secured the end of his Nagitana in the ground and used it to spin himself around, Aiming to kick Goru with both feet. Goru ducked, causing Kama to fly over his head and land back where he started. Goru ran forward in a crouching position and swiped with the blunt end of his weapon. 

 Kama jumped into the air, Once there Goru turned his Nagitana around and pierced the pirates shoulder with his blade. "GUAH!" Kama is flung to the ground and off of Goru's blade in one sweep. "Now then. That shoulder of yours shoulder be pretty messed up." Goru slowly walked over to him. "Damn it." Kama thinks to himself and grabs his right shoulder. The action of being flung to the ground caused it to dislocate and being stabbed through there was too much pain to be able to move it with ease.

 "Don't count me out just yet." Kama comments as he reaches into his shirt. "It's over." Goru raised his Nagitana into the air. "You probably don't read much about me. But my expertise." Kama tosses something from his shirt. "IS EXPLOSIVES!" A large explosion shakes the root and rips a hole through it. The two ninja could be seen falling from the smoke cloud heading towards the ground. 

 "COUGH!" Kama hacks, his body covered in burns and blood. "F..fool..." Goru's clothes are torn and burned, his body bloodied and hair blackened. "Look! up there!! VICE-CAPTAIN GORU!!!" Some marines shout as they see the two men falling from the sky. "And is that.. Yeah.. it's a little tree pirate! the ninja  uhh... KAMA!" The marines shout. "So.. he is still with them! And he's fighting Vice Captain Goru! Quick men! TO HIS AID!"

 Goru and Kama see the ground coming up faster and faster. "I don't feel like dieing here." Kama pulls out a grappling hook and throws it around a large thorn, Goru following. The two swing away from each other and land on different large thorns, just yards away from one another. "To think... you'd blow yourself up... to injure an opponent.." Goru coughed. "It's.. the next best thing.. i do." Kama smiled as blood filled his mask. 

The two ninja's bodies were bloodied and burned. Goru's outfit barely covered him anymore, his right leg was covered in blood and his left arm blackened. "I suppose.. We'll have to end this now." Goru coughed. "Y..yeah." Kama was having a hard time breathing. "If it weren't for this thing..." He thought to himself placing his hand on his mask. "But... i might need it."

As the two stand on top of the thorns, a large group of marines forms under them. "It seems... we have an audience for the final attack." Goru drew a katana from his back. "I guess..." Kama just coughed and stood in his spot. In a fluid motion, Goru moved his right leg back and lowered his body. Gripping the Katana in both hands, he slowly moved it to his left side. 

"Ittoryu." Kama's eyes widened, he had remembered the stance from somewhere. "Flying dragon's claw!" with that, goru shot forward. His sword and body seemed to glow with a red energy. "Heh... I see... I remember who you are now." Kama smiled. "But... i can't lose here.. and i finally got you where i need you." He ripped down his mask and opened his mouth. Inside seemed to be a strange metal device. 

It appeared to be hooked between his teeth and his cheeks, holding up an odd metal cylinder. "NEEDLE STORM!" The device released an uncountable number of needles towards Goru. "I can't believe it... That women taught you that move...." Goru smiled. "She's so heartless." He spins his body as it's pierced by the needles and slashes Kama's left shoulder down to his right hip. 

The two ninja fall from the thorn after the attack. "Heh..." Kama's blood seems to float in the air as he falls. "I'll end this now..." Goru goes to finish the fight, but finds himself unable to move his arms. "P...poison?" He asks. "Of course." Kama coughed and moved his mask back over his mouth. "But... i finally figured out... you're...sensai's brother.." He smiled and slowly lost consciousness. "in the end... you got it right..." 

Goru could feel his body going numb, his breathing slow and his heart begin to stop pumping. "Damn... death sucks...." Goru coughed and looked at Kama. "Tell my sister... goodbye...." His eyes closed and the two collide with the ground below, causing a large dust cloud to form. "QUICK MEN! CHECK ON VICE CAPTAIN GORU!! CAPTURE THE PIRATE IF HE'S STILL ALIVE!"


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 6, 2009)

Edoceo knew that it was up to him, so he told his two other allies what to do. It took him 30 seconds to think of a good plan, but it would only work with Emirir and his new allies complete cooperation. 

" Emirir, use a ' Bunny Hop' on it's weak point, at the exact middle of the weak spot's radius. New guy, considering what I've seen from your abilities, and my knowledge on DFs, I've decided that until you fully explain yourself, you can just go and sit in that corner over there and cheer us on!",  Edoceo yelled. 

Now, Edoceo had been rather smart in his choice of words, for two reasons.

1. A "Bunny Hop" was the codename for Emirir's strongest attack, which used the momentum he builds up from running and then jumping, along with falling, to kick the opponent with two legs at once, somewhat resembling a stomp. Only it would create a crater where ever it happened to hit. The attack would most likely destroy the robot.

2. He knew that if he annoyed the new guy enough he could get him to do whatever he wanted.

While Emirir started the attack, Damian spoke up.

" Hey, I can beat this guy faster than you two kids could ever hope to in your life time!" he shouted, annoyed at Edoceo's attitude.

" Oh, well, you're obviously too weak, since you were foolish enough to get captured by the marines. You couldn't even fight them off..." Edoceo replied, hoping Damian wouldn't find out that he had been captured much easier than Damian.probably was. 

" I'm stronger than both of you two combined! I could beat this robot with no hands!", Damian responded.

" Then why don't you show us your strength, o mighty one?" Edoceo asked him, seeing that his plan was complete.

" Fine, I will!"Damian yelled in response. 

Just at this time, Emirir had delivered the Bunny Hop, and the robot was about to explode. Damian used his DF too create a portal around the robot, encasing him within. The explosion was caught within it, and Damian created another portal at the entrance of the Central Command room, opening up a passage way. 

" Well, I guess we should go this way," Edoceo announced, pointing to the newly created doorway.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 6, 2009)

_Yumi and the allied pirates vs. the Iron Horse squad_

The Windy Dirge finally made landfall. 

"You two hold the line. I'll lead the others to the garrison." Yumi said to Greize and Matyr. She knew that Matyr was a lousy fighter and would just be a burden, while Greize had no known combat abilities, unless being extremely lucky at poker could kill.

She and most of the monarch pirates disembarked, joining the other pirates in the fray. 

"Took you long enough to get here!" One of the pirates Ruru and Greize had convinced to join them said. 

"Let's just focus on getting to the garrison." Yumi told them before stabbing one of the marines. She then went ahead and charged a group of marines firing their rifles. 

"NIHON BANZAI!!!" Yumi roared, cutting the marines down. Ever since Rek took away her stone she needed to become more reliant on her sword than her 'gift'. 

As she and the rest of the crew fought the marines a group of armored men on equally armored horses charged towards the ships, trampling friend and foe alike. Yumi jumped out of their path, but her left leg was still caught. She bit her lip, trying to hold the pain.

"Who are those people?" 

Kai, a member of the crew and one of Yumi's former retainers, helped his leader up. One of the pirates injured by the charge tried to stand, but was too injured. 

"The Iron Horse Squad... when it comes to charging down enemies, they're the best in these parts!" 

Yumi watced as the Iron Horse Squad continued to fight. They wielded large poleaxed, hacking away at the pirates. 

"Then we need to take them out." Yumi said, her sword transforming into a gun.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 6, 2009)

Shin VS Buzz

The spinning Buzz zigzagged towards Shin with high speeds, Shin had seen enough of Buzz to know that he wouldn't be able to just block this attack.It was likely Buzz would either smash trough his defense or at least knock him right off the roof and straight into the boiling lake that surrounded the castle.

"Mistral!"With both his blades his unleashed a flurry of air thrusts but Buzz just deflected them, he wasn't even slowed down by the attack.Since attacking also didn't look very promising he decided to take a defensive approach.As long as he could throw Buzz off, if only for a second, he could take him out but as long as Buzz kept using this technique he was virtually invulnerable.

Shin cross his arms, the Demo-Nisshu Dusk pointing up, The Divine Dawn pointing down.The wrist of his right pressed against the wrist of his left arm.In this position he stabbed the Divine Dawn deep into the roof, the blades were positioned so that they Buzz would crash head on against them, the guards of the blades protecting his fingers from any damage.

He braced himself, just in time as Buzz bashed into Shin's Dusk katana.The force pushed Shin's right hand back, which in turn pressed against the left that was used to stabilize and secure Shin by making use of the blade that had been stabbed into the roof.That together with Shin using his legs to resist the force of buzz's attack was enough to keep standing.He wasn't sure it would work, but this was his best shot at stopping Buzz and preventing from being pushed back and then slashed apart as Buzz ran him over.

The chainsaws of Buzz roared loudly as the clashed against Shin's Dusk blade, the roof Shin was using for footing started to crack as he initiated his counter.Putting all his strength and weight into an push that tipped Buzz of balance and forcibly stopped his spin.

Balancing himself with those heavy chainsaws for arms was difficult and the Chief Warden was right open for Shin's next attack.He let go of the Divine Dawn, it was so deeply embedded in the roof that it would only cost him valuable time to extract it.

Instead he pointed the Dusk blade towards Buzz, gripped the handle with both hands and as he stepped forward he thrust it hard into Buzz's chest.A weak groan was let out by the Chief Warden before blood splurged out of his mouth.

Shin intended to twist the blade, maximizing damage that way but was forced to pull out as a still running chainsaw went for his head.

As Buzz was freed he stumbled backwards and had some serious trouble keeping his balance.*"Heh, I won't go down this easily."*He was dying but didn't intend to give up.

The arms reverted back to flesh and blood, which he then positioned in front of his face, with a boxing like guard.Bladed chains appeared all over his body in a random pattern, except on his soles.There they weren't random and ran perfectly straight down the middle of his sole.As the chains revved up the chains on his soles allowed him to propel himself forward as they continuously dug into the roof and pushed him forward while doing so.

He was on a kamikaze mission, racing at full speed towards Shin, he didn't have the strength left for anything else.

Shin assumed an attacking position, gripping his Dusk blade tightly and holding it in a baseball batter like fashion, as Buzz was inches away from slashing him up he whispered."Celestial Lightning Striker."With all his might he slashed, the upgraded lightning striker was capable of cutting steel like the Squall variants.

It cut right trough the chains and then trough his arms and neck. Body parts of Buzz rained down.

A tired Shin walked over to his Divine Dawn and tug it out of the roof."Hmmm, the first time in months I had a serious fight without sustaining injuries."This happened rarely, but he could use it this time.He had been badly injured not so long ago and had been forced to fight several times before having had the chance to fully recover.

"Alright, now I gotta find Tatsu and get the hell away from this place."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2009)

Clemens stands in her office looking at a gray colored short sleeved undershirt that hangs off the hook of her closet door. She had the shirt specially made during the stay at Water 7. It's a custom designed weighted fabric made through a technique developed by Dr. Vegapunk himself. 

She crosses her arms as she looks at the shirt, "This better be worth it," she mutters to herself. The Rokushiki training manual that Agent Stone had given her specifically said that weighted training was a good way to maximize the Rokushiki learning process.

Clemens grabs the shirt off the hook, it feels like ordinary cotton in her hands. She tosses the shirt on a chair and unbuttons her blouse, removing it and the tanktop she wears underneath. As Clemens puts on the undershirt she really doesn't feel very different. 

"It must be defective," she says aloud. just as she finishes saying this her shoulders slump suddenly and she she feels an incredible weight bearing down on her upper body. Clemens tries to stand up straight but it takes some effort on her part to do so, "Okay maybe I spoke too soon," she amends, sighing as she thinks about the training that she has coming up next. For extra measure, because the Rokushiki gods are cruel like that, Clemens also straps on two small weight belts around her ankles.   

The proud lady Marine that she is figures that she'll be able to hack it and get used to the new weight, no way she'll let anything break her resolve. Clemens grabs up her gym bag and tosses away some of the spare weighted fabric that was leftover, into the corner of her closet and closes the door. She really doesn't need it, its not like she's going to need weighted underwear she thinks with a smirk. She exits her office she walks with a stooped gait, almost like a woman three time her age. For a moment she's tempted to jsut get to the gym via a mirror, but that would be cheating. 

_*With the Angel Pirates....*_
After getting over her illness, Helen had immediately gone back into training. She sits perfectly balanced on the edge of the railing of their new as of yet unnamed ship, pulling the giant anchor of the vessel up and down via its steel chain. 

Helen grunts as she pulls the heavy anchor out of the water, hefting it all the way up to the railing, sweat pours down her brow as she holds the anchor in position for several agonizing minutes, the muscles in her arms burning. Then she let's go and the anchor falls back down, kicking up a wall of water. 

Helen wipes away the sweat from her brow and smiles, "Fifty more reps to go," she mutters as she starts heaving the anchor back up all over again. As she pulls on the chain she can't help but keep thinking about the fact that their ship still doesn't have a name,  "So what are we going to call this beauty of a ship?" she asks her nakama.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 6, 2009)

With Alph

The droid was defeated, they could finally move on to their destination now.Alph picked himself off the floor and headed trough the portal together with the rest of the group.The communications center contained a few guards, most had gone out to deal with the threat and only weak communication officers remained, the group had little trouble detaining the few guards here.

"Edoceo."Alph spoke up."Could you find out what Tatsu's status is."Alph would continue to hold down the two guards, afterwards he planned to figure out how to operate the P.A. system.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 6, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II*

Stray Cat roused himself later on during the night while Clemens slept. "With that Clemens provoking the Rokushiki trainer, training is going to be much more intense tomorrow.  While I can't say as I'll mind watching Clemens struggle to keep up, I get the impression that she might actually be able to do so.  If that's the case, then just training off to the side during sessions won't be enough, I'll quickly fall behind.  I need extra training." Stray Cat thought to himself.  

He decided that the best time for his training would be late at night, when everyone else was hopefully asleep.  He quietly got up and made his way to the gym where Eric had given the Soru lessons earlier that day.  Some of the prescribed exercises were basically impossible for Stray Cat to duplicate, so he had to settle for attempting the quick leg pumping motion of soru before running back and forth as quickly as possible.

"*gasp* I was right, *gasp* my body *gasp* just isn't strong enough now, *gasp*" Stray Cat said to himself panting, "I guess *gasp* I really am going *gasp* to need to rely on my Devil Fruit."  So with that, Stray Cat shifted his training.  He'd attempt one or two runs across the gym, doing his best to imitate Soru, and then spend some time working on his DF, then it was back to running.  He kept this up for most of the night before finally staggering back to Clemens' room to collapse into his bed to get at least a couple hours of sleep before breakfast (assuming he was able to move enough to go eat it.) "At least I'm making some progress, both with Soru and my Devil Fruit, though I still have a long way to go with both before I'm ready for some real fighting." With that last thought, Stray Cat finally gave in to his fatigue and well fast asleep.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2009)

Rex Vs Richter-

The two men charged at each other. Rex threw a right hook and bused Richters jaw. "D..damn..." The captain coughed. A left upper-cut this time to Richter's gut knocked him into the air. His steel club falling to the ground. The armor around Rex's arm shout out at Richter and tangled him up. Rex swung his body around and slammed the captain into a wall. He continued to spin around, causing Richter to be dragged across the wall and hit thorns all the way.

Finally, Rex had the strings release Richter and send him through the root, into another root. Rex soon followed him as the captain crashed through the wall. "Come on mate." Rex smirked as Richter stood up, his body barely injured. "You will need to do better then that to hurt justice." He commented. "Indeed.. your body seems to be made of sumthin strong." Rex sweatdropped. "It's made of justice pirate scum."

The man was truly a problem, his body was incredible well trained and toned. Fighting a man whose turned his own body into a steel through training alone would be tough. "Come on then." Richter undid his tie, took off his jacket and threw his shirt away. On his left arm was a tattoo of the world governments symbol, on his right arm was the marines symbol. 

"With Pride and Glory on the line, In the name of the world government and as a former marine. I will destroy you and feed what's left of your flesh to the seakings at Marinford." Rex just smirked. "Alright mate.. Let's be gettin this over with then!" The two men charge at each other.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 6, 2009)

*Sontei VS Chilton*

Swords clashed violently in the small corridor, Chilton was pushing Sontei but he still didn't have reason to unsheathe his "third sword"

"You are good human, but not good enough"

Sontei said he hopped back and when Chilton followed he changed direction quickly and ran past Chilton scoring a slash on his back. The slash on his chest was blocked by Chilton's two swords. 

"*THAT WAS PRETTY SNEAKY FISHY*" Chilton said shaking his head
"Why do you scream all the time?"
"*I'M NOT SCREAMING THIS IS HOW I TALK*"
"No matter how much humans I meet I can never figure you out"
"*LOOKS WHO'S TALKIN YA LONG NOSED BEAST*"

Sontei looked at Chilton in shock

"I'll show you what this long nose can do" 

Sontei charged and blade met blade sparks flew all over the place. Chilton was very good, better than Sontei had expected. Sontei backed up and Chilton studied him

"*WHAT DO YOU HAVE PLANNED FISHY?*" Chilton said wearily

He remember the last time he charged he was tagged cleanly on his back

Sontei took off toward Chilton running down the corridor he touched the tips of his swords to the tip of his nose with the blade edges outward and spun like a drill. His blades clashed with with Chilton sending sparks everywhere, Chilton was knocked back from the force of the impact. He slammed into the wall as Sontei stopped his spin. Sontei stood looking down at Chilton

"I'm just getting warmed up"
"Get up lets continue" Sontei said as he assumed his stance.

Chilton pushed himself to his feet and dusted himself off

"Breathing hard already?" Sontei ask
"I'M JUST GETTIN STARTED TOO FISHY"
"Good" Sontei said
"*BRAWN!!!*" Chilton said

His arms bulged and his shirt split, he charged Sontei. The fishman changed his stance at the last moment to defend the blow. The swords clanged and Sontei's guard was broken the force of the blow knocked him back and the tips of Chilton's swords bit into his chest. He readied himself again

"*THERE IS NOT A SWORDSMAN ON THE GRAND LINE THAT CAN DEFEND AGAINST MY HEAVY BLOWS*" Chilton said
"We'll see about that" Sontei said
"I'm getting all excited now" he said as the fin on his back raised and he assumed a stance with one sword held facing up and another facing down.
"Santoryuu Coral Forest"

*Aboard The Dark Justice II
*
Karl walked down the halls toward the training room

"I was thinking about learning soru myself but what Lt Jager does is not soru" Karl thought
"I've seen other officers do it and it looks nothing like that"
"I'll ask Commander Clemmens if she has the manual"

He stepped into the training room he was the first one there today, he began with a comprehensive leg work out with his chains on his legs. He followed up by doing some squats with the heaviest weights he could take. His chosen style of martial arts was very centered around kicks so he needed strong legs he heard the door open and turned to see Clemens walking in. He set down his weights

"Commander you were saying something to me yesterday" Karl said as he strode over to her

*Santa Cruz Island, With Tsubaki*

Tsubaki walked off the boat onto a pier she turned and saluted the marines that were on deck to see her off.

"Recruit I have one last thing to say to you" Gan said running down the pier behind her
"What's that sir?"
"I hope you don't hate me" he said with a smile
"When you came aboard I noticed that you were not in shape to go through this training"
"In all honesty I expected you to break after the first day"
"You didn't though and because of that you will be in the best physical shape here"
"Good Luck" he said softly
"Thank you sir" she said with a smile
"GET YOUR ASS GOING YOU ARE THE SLOWEST FUCKING RECRUIT I HAVE EVER COME ACROSS" Gan screamed at her back as she walked away
"He was acting the whole time" Tsubaki said with a smile

She walked toward a huge gate and was greeted by a tall marine,

"*Glad you have finally made it*" The man said with a smile
"*You won't be punished because we heard about what happened with The Dark Justice*"
"*I'm sure you want to get some rest we start tomorrow*"

The man lead her toward her quarters

"*You were the last of the cadets to arrive*"
"*There are thirteen others*"

Tsubaki say a tall woman with long jet black hair standing talking to a pair of men. The woman looked directly at her and nodded, Tsubaki returned the nod

"Who is that?" Tsubaki asked the man
"*That's Rear Admiral Smirnov*"
"I thought she looked familiar"
"Do you know why she's here?" Tsubaki asked
"*She said she was here to assist in the cadets training by teaching classes on topics officers would need.*"
"*Battle tactics, Command etc.*"

Tsubaki nodded thoughtfully

"*Get some rest the day starts early*"
"*PT at 4*"

Tsubaki smiled

"I've been doing PT at 3 for the past few weeks" she thought with a smile
"I'll be ready" she answered


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2009)

_With TFAJ..._
Clemens turns towards Karl, "Hm?" she had almost almost forgotten their conversation after Eric had infuriated her with his arrogance. 

"Oh yes, well I was just wondering about my future and what I will do when I become a Captain," she tells him. 

Truth be told Clemens feels as if she's being trapped under Garrick's thumb lately. At first when she was an Ensign and rising through the ranks she learned quite a lot from him, and enjoyed having him wrapped around her finger. It felt almost like a game to her. However ever since she was promoted to Lt. Commander he's been much more harsh and demanding of her. 

Maybe it does come with the territory after all since with greater rank comes greater responsibility. Or perhaps its because she's still young and not used to being so high ranked but lately she's just been feeling trapped for some reason. 

"It feels weird me asking you this since you used to be higher ranked and you're more experienced then I am technically but I would choose you as my first officer If I could," she says and then laughs, "But don't tell Garrick that, he might strangle me," she's actually not that off from the truth surprsingly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

With Eric-

He gets up to see that he has recieved a package and it is resting at his door step. He reads that it is from Commodore Reynolds.

Hey son, it's been a bit and I figured those weights are startin' to feel a bit too comfortable on ya! So, I've sent some new stuff fer ya!

-Commodore Reynolds

Eric takes a deep breath and opens the package. There is a new marine uniform top as well as boots and arm bands. He goes to lift up the shirt but has difficulty. He takes a deep breath and lifts it up. 

He placed it on the ground, and removes his current weighted top, "Crap, this thing is made of feathers compared to this one..." with some difficulty he lifts the extremely heavy shirt over his head and places it on. 

He then rips off his boots and current arm bands and replaces them with the newer heavier ones, "Alright...time to get to training," he starts walking with a grunt, "Dammit...just when I was getting used to the old ones...and the training room is so far away," he sighs and continues onward.

*Ray vs Elite Guard Shinobi*

The ninja has been playing games for a while, throwing various kunai and shuriken and Ray had blocked them all, "Alright, time to try some new tricks," he pulls out a small mallet like drum stick, like the kind that would be used to hit a gong.

He spins it around a few times and the end begins to crackle with electricity, _"With this electric dial in the stick it should do the job,"_ he continues to spin it around and then slams it into the ground. 

All of the smoke vanishes and the electricity pulses through the ground, "Ghah!" the electricty goes straight through Shinobi's body. He quickly focuses and shrugs the pain off, _"Interesting trick..."_

"That's not all I've got," he pulls out a second mallet and charges forward with both in hand. He spins them both around and then thrusts them at the ninja. He dodges the first, electricity passing his ear, then the second one comes at him. 

Shinobi can feel the heat coming from the flames coming out of the second mallet, _"You certainly have some interesting weapons..."_ Ray backs up and reaches into his arsenal again, "That's not even half of it," he pulls out a small bell and chucks it into the air.

_"What is that suposed to do..."_ Ray grins under his mask, "Sonic Bell,"  he releases a high pitched noise that forces the ninja to his knees. Ray simply toons it out and chrages forward, mallets in hand, "Hi Hat Strike!" he smacks the mallets against his face, "Snare Smash!" he whacks both mallets into his gut creating a blast of fire and electricity.

With a smoke bomb Shinobi gets away before too much damage can be done however. "Feel free to come back when your ready for a fight," Shinobi grimances, _"Oh, I'm ready."_

_Back with Eric_

Eric finally arrives at the gym. His long walk with his new weights have gotten him to the point of being able to walk with them without too much trouble. He spots Clemens, "Alright, we need to talk," he holds up the crumpled paper that Clemens gave him via mirror, "This is going to have to change or you'll be needing to find yourself a new teacher."

"And don't think that little instruction book will be good enough for you," he rolls his eyes, "I have to inform you that if you relied only on that manuel then it will take you months, especially with your level of physical ability," he says with an emotionless tone.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2009)

Eve Vs Luder-

Following luder, she dashes forward, beginning to turn herself as she gets closer to luder and raises her blade into the air. When her turn is complete she slashes downward with the force she has gained, Luder raises her Axe, blocking the sword. She then stabs forward and pierces Eve?s right breast. ?G?guh?? Eve coughs, Luder places her left boot on Eve?s stomach and kicks Eve off her sword. ?Just die now.? She smirked.

Eve's body falls to the ground and blood gushes from her mouth. "Die a whore's death!" Luder raises her Axe into the air and swings downward. Flashes of the crew appear in Eve's mind. She's had this feeling before, All the happy memories with the crew. Somehow, these memories always gave her strength... She really did like them.. even if she said she didn't.

"Damn it." she raises her sword and blocks the axe. "W..what?" Luder blinked. "It's... always them..." Eve coughs. "When i feel at my loneliest... it's always them..." Eve slowly stands up, pushing Luder's weapon back. "What the hell is going on!?" Luder shouts. "O..over coming the pain!" Eve pushes Luder's weapon away and begins to slash at her exposed body. 

Slash after slash, Eve attacks as quickly as she can. Blood begins to spill from luder's body like Niagara falls. When Eve's done she stands in front of a bloodied Luder. "Cough... I... did it.." Eve smirked. "You think this will be enough to kill me!" Luder cackled and cut Eve's stomach. "WAH!" Eve grabs her gut and drops to her knees. "You dumb ass! you really think that can kill me!?" The women laughed.

"There is a barrier between you and i! Our power like night and day! two incredible different forces! mine is the sun, A bright force that can not be extinguished! and yours in the moon, The moon gives off no light. It requires the sun to be illuminated! The moon will never over take the sun. The moon will always rely on the suns power! do you understand! You can never defeat me!" Luder cackled once more.

"Then..." Eve coughed and stabbed her swords into the ground, slowly standing up. "I'll break it..." Eve held her sword up and the room began to turn dark. "W..what's going on!?" Luder stepped back, Eve's blade began to glow with a vibrant white light. Behind her, a picture of the moon began to form. "A...a moon!?" And behind Luder, The image of a sun. 

"I'll show you, The power of the moon." Eve dashed forward and before Luder could respond, appeared behind her. "Overcoming the barrier." The two images of the sun and the moon converged, The moon slowly blocking out the sun. "The moon, Every few years, Will eclipse the sun and leave the world in darkness for a few brief moments." Eve sheathed her blade and Luder's body exploded in blood.

"That, Is a solar eclipse." Eve turned to her before taking a few steps and falling to the ground. "J...Jason..." She looked down the long tunnel. "I'm... sorry..." Her vision began to blur, and slowly the tunnel grew darker and darker until everything was black.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2009)

Clemens looks at Eric and chuckles. What a naive fool she thinks, it show just how lax the standards were with his old joke of a squad.She flips her flaming red hair arrogantly to the side of her face, staring at him. 

"I'm your commanding officer so you don't really have a choice. You do what I say, you jump when I jump, why you even piss when I say so,"   she says with a mirthless grin.

"So to put it simply _you will_ follow my orders and _you will_ help me with my training," she says in a stern voice. 

"Is that understood _Lieutenant_?"  She stares him in the eyes showing him that this is not a negotiation and that it never was.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

Eric glares at Clemens, "As my far superior officer you are leagues stronger than me, a measely Lieutenant," he nods, "Yes Commander, there is no way that you could possible need me to train you."

He holds up the list, "Now, I'll be finding this Gilmont man," he turns and heads for the door, "Enjoy your training, I hope that one day I'll be able to reach your incredible level of strength Commander," he heads for the door without giving it a second thought.

_*Nick/David vs Kiki*_

Kiki watches as Nick transforms into this seemingly new man, and not David. He raised his cannon for an arm towards the ceiling, "Flank Attack," he shoots to the far left, "Flank Attack," then towards the right, "Flank Attack."

Kiki laughs, "What? This new form of yours destroy any accuracy you once had?" Nick then aims towards her, "Counter Battery Attack," the blitz of bullets fire but they are aimed at her feet. She hops a few feet back, "Like I said, your aim is way-" BOOM! Something smacks into her.

"What the-" BOOM! Another one hits her, "Where are these-" BOOM! A third one knocks her to the ground in an explosion.

"My Flank Attack bullets can richochet off of objects and I trigger when they explode," he says emotionlessly. Kiki's eyes widen as she gets back to her feet, "So...so you planned all of that? And even moved me into position with that last attack.

"Forlorn Hope, Forlorn Hope, Forlorn Hope," he fires three of the bullets into the air, "More of this crap?" she thinks to herself, "There's no way those could-" they suddenly split into a combined 15 small explosive balls headed straight for them.

"Crap-" she starts to avoid them but several of them hit her. A few head towards Nick but he easily side steps them without even looking. BOOM BOOM BOOM! More keep hitting the gunslinger.

"Enough of this crap!" She raises her gun, "Inferno Round!" she fires a flaming blast right at him. His robotic eye moves around rapidly studying the massive blast, "Not even going to try to dodge eh?" 

He then raises his arm, "Counter Battery Attack," He shoots in a circular pattern, slowly breaking the flames down and decreasing it's size. He then loads two coins into his arm, "Blitzkrieg Blast," the red blast smacks right into the remaining fire ball and makes an explosion.

The wind pushes Kiki back, "Did it get him?" she asks trying to see through the explosion, "Breaching the Frontlines..." the incredibly strong bullet shoots right through the smoke and pierces right through her shoulder.

"D-Damn..." she raises her guns but two more bullets come through and pierce right through her hands, "GHAH!" she shouts in pain. Nick walks through the smoke and Kiki can only grunt.

"Stay away you bastard!" she shouts, afraid as the robotic like creature walks through. He raises his cannon for an arm up right at her, "Blitzkrieg..." she cowers in fear of the attack, "Bla-" suddenly Nick snaps out of it and raises his arm towards the ceiling, redirecting the blast.

It crashes into the ceiling, "Wh-why didn't you finish me?" she asks confused, "Yea! Why didn't you!" David shouts. Nick simply puts his eye patch back on and his arm reverts back to it's normal form. 

"Maybe that's what you'd do but that's not me," Nick says to both David and Kiki walking out of the room.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 6, 2009)

~North Blue Sea~

It was a calm and sunny day out in the North Blue as you could see nothing but ocean around for miles though in the distance there looked to be a small little row boat that had a dark figure on it to be seen as a man with a hat with a skull across it and a scarf around his face as if it was a mask, he wore a black jacket over his long sleeved while shirt having it open to revel his chest, the same scarf around his face is around his waist holding a saber for his choice of weapon and having somthing over his black tapped pants and also black and gold boots. This man was a pirate though a new pirate he called himself "The Cutless" From his new devil fruit the Glass Glass fruit, though her is out at sea with such a small boat he just hoped that the weather would be fine as if there was a strom then it could have gotten very rough. Out in the distance Darius spotted what seemed to be building's as he arose causing the boat to shake alittle though nothing more when he smiled from under his mask. "Finally.....I've made it" He said eyeing the city of Obergtown and on his path towards the grand line, now getting closer and closer Darius was getting excited to start his own crew and make his way towards new treasure's, adventures, and maybe even new rivials. The boat came arcross to shore as Darius carefully had jumpped of the boat making sure not to even get one drop of water on him though it wouldnt have affected him he didnt want to get wet, he strapped down his boat to the shore and began walking towards the entrance of Obergtown in search of supplies, maybe a better ship, and also a crew.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

*Ray vs Shinobi*

Shinobi dives out from his hiding spot and stabs his blade from behind Ray. He quickly ducks under the attack and rolls to the side. He puts his mallets away and draws his drum sticks. One breaks into two seperate parts connected by a wire. He chucks it at Shinobi but he ducks under the wire.

He then charges forward with his blade stick. He swings at him but he blocks with a kunai. The wire then comes back with a tug and wraps around Shinobi, _"What the hell?"_ They stab their blades into each others guts as the wire forces them closer. 

He quickly lets go of his drum stick that is dug into Shinobi's gut and straps on his Buzzsaw Symbol. He swings his arm and Shinobi just barely manages to back up in time to get only a cut on the stomach.

"Your out of your league," Ray says simply, stopping his buzzsaw from spinning, _"Oh yea? Well-"_ "No, I don't really care. I'm here to save a dragon and get out. Listening to you was not part of the plan."

He returns his buzz saw symbol to his belt and takes out a new symbol. He hits a button on it and tosses it into the air. It begins to grow several times larger. He draws both of his mallets and spins them around.

_"Eh?"_ Ray grins as he pulls them back and smacks them both into the giant symbol, "Gong of Death!" the flames and electricity pulse through the gong and then fire out the other side fused together and several times larger than their original form. 

Shinobi freezes and gets smacked right with the blast and getting burnt to a crisp. The gong returns to a smaller size and Ray puts it away, "And with that, I'll be going," he says spinning his mallets, "Hope you enjoyed the show,"  he said removing the kunai in his gut and dropping it on the floor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2009)

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice....*_
Clemens shakes her head in disbelief at Eric's blatant disregard of her, and not just because she is his commanding officer, just the simple fact that she's a woman who's used to getting her way.  

"Unbelievable, absolutely unbelievable..." she crosses her arms, just staring at his back as he exits. For a second she contemplates trapping him in a mirror and dropping him in Garrick's office but instead she points her right palm at Eric and her eyes begin to glow.

*"Mirrors!"* she commands in a voice of power.

Just as Eric reaches the Gym exit, mirrors materialize all around his body and box him in from all sides. Clemens forms her right hand into a fist and the mirrors connect with each other into a bright reflective mirror cube. She opens up her right fist and suddenly the mirror box floats towards her. She raises her palm up just as it floats a foot in front of her and suddenly the mirrors box stops in midair and dematerializes. 

Eric falls out of the box in front of Clemens with Karl watching intensely beside her. She walks towards Eric with her hands on her hips and then offers him her right hand, "Perhaps we got off on the wrong foot....yes I think that's the problem," she muses, "Hi my name is Commander Beverly Clemens _second in command_ of Taskforce Absolute Justice. What's your name?" she asks him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

Eric shakes his head, a little spun up from the mirrors but he's used to crazier things from his old crew. He gets to his feet and whipes his browl, "Lt. Eric Jager...I'm here to teach you Soru, a Rokushiki Technique," he steps back a good distance and holds his finger out like a gun, "Now lets begin then..."

"You look like a pretty talented officer, Commander...so I'll start with some slightly advanced moves," he says playing along, "Just dodge them using soru..." he says almost gritting his teeth, *"Chain Bullet!"* he fires an attack similar to the one he was using yesterday, but he plans on stepping up his attack power quite a bit soon enough.

With Roy-

The Pheonix Man hovers over the city, flames coming off of his wings, "This damn island is pissing me off..." he thrusts his wings forward and flies through the streets. People watch, curious what is flying past them, but before they can discover it they are set on fire by the passing pirate.

The buildings that he passes are all soon set on fire. After a few laps around the town the entire thing is set on fire. The towns people that managed to escape the fire soon find the source of the destruction, Roy.

"It was him!" one shouts. Roy has now landed at the edge of the island, "Me? Don't blame me, if it weren't for the fools inhabiting this island I never would have destroyed it," this doesn't exactly comfort the others however, "Get him!" they all charge. Roy draws the sword on his back and his flames begin to let off flames, "Fine..."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 6, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice II
*
"You look like a pretty talented officer, Commander...so I'll start with some slightly advanced moves," he says playing along, 
"Just dodge them using soru..." he says almost gritting his teeth, 
"Chain Bullet!" he fires an attack similar to the one he was using yesterday, but he plans on stepping up his attack power quite a bit soon enough.

Karl appeared in front of Clemens and a small swarm of seagulls stopped the attack.

"I'm sorry Commander but I can't stand here and watch this"
"The Commander may be kind enough to give you a second chance but if I am out of line I will face the consequences later" He says glaring at Eric
"This is the second time i've seen you disrespect a superior officer in two days"
"This is the marines we have rules in the marines"
"Yesterday when the Commander asked when we'd be expecting your defection"
"I thought she was being a bit hard on you"
"By your complete and utter disregard for the marine code, I expect it to be sooner than I thought" Karl said looking down at Eric
"I'm going to have to lock you up for insubordination" Karl said 


*Meanwhile with Tsubaki
*
She set the things around her dorm and made up her bed when there was a knock at the door.

"Come in" she said slowly

A black haired head head stuck in the door

"Tsubaki?" the voice said
"Yes, Rear Admiral Smirnov?"
"You can call me Jazz"

Tsubaki looked at her with a cocked eyebrow

"It seems you have been hanging about with Karl too much"
"He was always so tightly wound up" 
"I'm his aunt"
"I came to help with your training"
"You will come see me at 5 pm every day"
"Your classes should be done by 4pm that's gives you and hour"
"See you tomorrow" she said as she closed the door
"Oda I hope she doesn't like me like Gan did" Tsubaki said collapsing on the bed
"She didn't even give me a choice"
"I wonder what she is going to teach me" Tsubaki said as she drifted off to sleep


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 6, 2009)

~Obergtown Entrance~

Darius had finally arirrived into Obergtown which was just outside of the reverse waterfall that would take him to the grand line though he was alone it was lucky for him to even make it this far as he turned to see his little boat just thinking that there would be no way for him to be able to travel up a waterfall with that unless he wanted to die right there.

He would think of that problem later as he went into the town and first thought of supplies and crew mate's as he first visited alittle meat market as he turned to see the all the raw meat and looked at the price's as they were pretty cheap he looked into his wallet seeing that he did have quite alot of money from when he left the village to here but no where even close to a boat as he looked at the meat marketer and took three raw piece's of meat.

As he was wrapping them up Darius looked around alittle bit seeing the street's just full of people shopping he turned towards the man. "Would you happen to know where I could find someone to build me a ship? Or maybe some people to join a crew?" The marketer stopped wrapping as he handed him his meat. "Well I couldnt tell you where to be looking for a boat, but if its crew you want then look at the local bar as there's lots of men looking for some adventure's. Darisu took the meat and nodded towards the marketer. "Thank you." He said turning away from the man that turned his smile into a sly smile watching him fall back towards the bar.

Darius finally found the bar that the man was talking about as he took a deep breath before going into it expecting to see many people inside but instead seeing nothing but empty seats and an older man wipping a glass in front of the counter. Darius walked towards the old man as his footstep's could be heard from the old wooden floors, as he reached him he looked around and eyed the old man. "Where is everyone?" The old man shrugged his shoulders as he continued to wipe his glass. "I dont know son....somthing about going home or somthing." As Darius was confused about what he was saying as he was told about this place being filled with people but turned away as he made his way out the door. "Well thanks." The old man smiled. "If you need any info just ask me." Before exiting the door Darius stopped hearing the mans words. "Got you." He said just before stepping out the door.

After the huge dissapointment that just fortold him Darius decided that he would just go ahead and leave his newly bought supplies in the boat and maybe take it to the dock's instead of leaving it on the shore. But once he just exited the entrance of the city he came to discover that his boat was on the bay as he left it but in utter piece's and destroyed, even though Darius didnt show any emotion he felt this anger rising and thought of only one man in this town that could have done this. Back at the bar the old man was still cleaning some glasses as the door bust open having Darius come in but instead of his footsteps being heard it was more like stomping as he came again to the counter. "Old man....tell me about this Meat Seller."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 6, 2009)

*Aboard the Dark Justice II*

"I'm afraid that I don't know what you are talking about Mr..." he says to Smirnov, pretending not to remember who he is, "This is the first time I've ever even met either of you, so I don't know what your talking about."

"Now I believe you are interrupting our training session," he retracts the chain back into his finger, "I'm not sure how things work on this ship but from what I know that seems to be grounds for being locked up for insubordination over anything I've done."

Everything he says is in a completely serious tone, "Now if you don't mind I'd like to help train Commander Clemens here so that she can more efficently bring Justice across these seas."


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2009)

_On top of the Marine Garrison_

Everyone was going all-out right now. From atop the base Rek and Jun could see everyone's fights.

_Elza vs. Melabi_

"Phantasmic Cross!!!" Melabi throws one of her human-sized hookswords at Elza, the blade moving through the air like a boomerang.

"Gah!" The Wyrm Zoan bends her back, barely dodging the spinning blade. She flies downwards, and sends a breath of fire towards Melabi. 


"Bafafafa! Too easy." Melabi hovers to her right as her former position is hit by a burst of fire. Her hooksword flies back towards her hand, making a loud sound as it flew back to its owner.

"Huit-Epee; Boucher Couper!" Elza attacks Melabi from below, brandishing 8 sharp claws. Melabi twirls in the air, meeting Elza's claws with her giant hookswords.

"Bafafafa! This is too fun!"

_The Top of the marine garrison_

"Well then, we should hurry up my dear Jun." Rek wants to watch the fights a little longer, but time is of the essence. They needed to make sure that the pacifista parts do not fall in the wrong hands-Bahuk's specifically. He knelt down, and placed both hands on the rooftop.

" Chalk Foundation." Parts of the stone underneath Rek and Jun were standing on quickly turn into chalk, specifically the more sensetive portions of the structure. Unable to hold itself up, the roof collapses, raining debris on anyone on the top floor. Jun grabs Rek and jumps from falling rock to falling rock until she lands safely on the top floor.

"This area is larger than we had thought. Shall we split up?" Jun asked. 

Rek shooked his head. "No need. The Pacifista vault isn't going anywhere, what with an army of pirates blocking the path. And besides, if we do find it the vault will be heavily protected. We'll have to work together to get what we want."

Jun nodded. Rek was right, there was probably a commodore or a rear admiral somwhere within the garrison, and to battle that enemy they would need to work together. 

With that decided, the duo search the top floor for any sign of the Pacifista Vault.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2009)

Clemens shakes her head in frustration at the scene that this has become. Two Marines who are at totally different ends of the spectrum, one who is loyal and by the books but acts like he has a stick up his ass and the other who is a petulant, anti authoritarian punk. 

She gets in between Karl and Eric, "You are going to stand down and let me handle things my way. I appreciate your loyalty to the Marine code but we need to be flexible at times Lt. Smirnov. Trust me I know what I'm doing unless that is you think I can't handle myself," she tells Karl.

"And you..." she jabs her index finger at Eric, "You are going to do what I say, when I say, including everything that's listed on that note. This isn't a democracy this is the fucking Royal Marines, where we do as we are told. If you don't like it then go complain to Garrick and see what he tells you!" 
_*
With the Angel Pirates...*_
Helen finishes her lifting exercises with the as of yet unnamed ships anchor. She exhales sharply as she hauls the anchor back into the hull, pulling at the chain. She grabs a towel that hangs over the railing and wipes away the sweat from her face. Then she walks towards her crewmates, "So yeah...." she mutters. 

"Yeah so I vote we name this ship the Femizon," she says with bright and eager eyes, "What do you guys think?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 7, 2009)

Eric crosses his arms and sighs, "Well then I'd better get to work on this list, thanks to the destruction of any training I was about to get in," he looks over at Karl, "I'm now behind on my work."

He waves the note around, "Now, would you like me to work on your training with you Commander? But with this hefty list of work I would never have time I'm afraid."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 7, 2009)

*With the Angel Pirates
*
"Yeah so I vote we name this ship the Femizon," she says with bright and eager eyes, 
"What do you guys think?"
"No thank you" Nicobi said

He had his hands in front him like an X

"The Flying Rhino" he said proudly
"It even has a nice ring to it"

He looked at the rest of the crew expectantly nodding his head.

*Aboard The Dark Justice II*

Karl scowls at Eric and turns on the balls of his feet and walks away

"Results" he says to himself
"That's all the marines care about" 
"Results" Karl says 

His sea gulls fly around him at ridiculous speeds. He approaches the punching bag hanging from the ceiling. The gulls disappear into his pocket he keeps an eye on Clemens and Eric. He begins to bounce on the balls of his feet and execute a series of well placed powerful kicks on the target dummy with alternating feet. He begins to calm down

"I need to control myself" he thought to himself
"For some reason, I have had a short temper since I became a part of this squad"
"The marines certainly has it flaws, it's up to me to be the best marine I can"
"It has to start somewhere" Karl said softly

*Gahm Island with The Black Sun Pirates
*
"Santoryuu Coral forest" Sontei said

Chilton charged at Sontei his swinging his swords powerfully Sontei parried the first blow with the sword that was pointed downward. The blow was deflected and cut into the wall. He slammed his sword into the otehr attack and sent it off course into the other wall. He plunged his pointed beat into Chilton's chest. He began to slash with both swords and stab with his beak until Chilton was a bloody mess. It happened in a matter of a few seconds.

"Have you ever seen a Coral Forest?" Sontei asked
"So beautiful, so unpredictable, so dangerous"
"It's difficult trying to stop an attack where stabs and slashes happen simultaneously" Sontei said

He looked down at his sword and realized they were both splintered from Chilton's powerful attacks. 

"You broke my swords" Sontei said shaking his head 

He looked down at Chiltons swords which lay on the ground in a growing pool of blood. One of the swords caught his eye. The blade of the sword seemed to glow blue. There was what seemed to be flowing water on the blade. The guard had a swirling design that seemed like water

"That is a beautiful sword" Sontei mused
"Humans really can make beautiful art"
"Since I beat it's owner in a duel, this sword is mine" Sontei said

He picked up the sword and there was a playful aura as his hand held the hilt. He looked at the blade

"I wonder if I should test it"
"It's previous master was was too much of a barbarian to appreciate the beauty of this sword"

He threw the sword into the air and stuck his hand out the sword nicked him ever so slightly as it passed his hand and embedded itself into the ground. 

"This sword has a playful soul" Sontei said with a smile
"I like it"
"I'll have to find out the name of it"
"A sword such as this must have a name"

He looked at the other sword Chilton used, the edge was all splintered and chipped up also

"Don't worry I won't treat you like this barbarian" Sontei said as he slide it into the sheath

He stuck the sheath in his belt and walked down the corridor, Rensuei and Khan came into his view as he rounded the corner

"Eyy Renji, I beat up the crazy man and you haven't even scored a hit on this guy" Sontei said shaking his head
"*STOP CALLING ME RENJI*" Rensuei said angrily
"I like that much better than Rensuei"
"Renji sounds better" Sontei said leaning on the wall
"You damm Zoro wanna be" Rensuei said with a malicious smile

Sontei charged forward and reached for his swords but there was only one at his waist. Rensuei grabbed his wrist and flipped over him putting Sontei between himself and Khan

"Relax Sontei" he said still holding his wrist
"Let me finish up with this human and we can continue this on the boat"

The sail fin on Sontei's back relaxed as his breathing calmed

"Hey you guys i'm still here"
"Yes I know" Rensuei said
"I also notice you haven't moved an inch since we started fighting"

He pushed Sontei into Khan he blocked the fishman with his staff. But it was too late Rensuei was behind his defense and slashed him on his right hand before flipping back.

"Sorry Sontei, I wanted to speed things up" Rensuei said
"You can call me Renji all you want and i'll admit you are the innovator of the Santoryuu" Rensuei said with a smile
"You got one hit" Khan interrupted
"That means nothing"
"*WRONG*" Rensuei screamed
"I'll show you what it means" Rensuei said


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 7, 2009)

*Saigohi*
Two cloaked figures head in the direction of Darver and Anglora with amazing speed. One of the figures kicked Anglora, sending her sliding back a bit. The other figure threw a volley of fireballs at Darver that he easily dodged. The two figures stood beside each other shoulder to shoulder. Each of the figures removed their hoods. One of the figures was a woman with flaming pig-tails. She had an eye-patch on her left eye. She held a scythe. The other figure pulled his hood off. It was a man with orange hair and beastly eyes. His chin was plagued with rough ornage hair.

Saigohi Elite Guard Precila

Saigohi Elite Guard Chuck​
"Well look what we have here!" Precila said as she raised her scythe. Chuck took a good look at Darver and Anglora. He raised a curious brow. "You guys look familiar. HEY! Aren't you two apart of those pussies called the Makaosu?" Chuck asked.

"FORMER." Anglora quickly answered with a high tone. Darver looked at the main with an expressionless face. "Your point?" Darver said as aura began to surround his hand.

"Oh so you're the guys that Necaroy joined when he abandoned Saigohi! You know, he was a great Elite Guard, one of the strongest you know!" Precila chimmed in. 

"Get out of my way or perish." Darver interrupted. "Well aren't you the busy man?" Chuck grinned. Oddly his teeth were extremly sharp.

*Angel Pirates*
"Yeah so I vote we name this ship the Femizon," she says with bright and eager eyes, 
"What do you guys think?"
"No thank you" Nicobi said

He had his hands in front him like an X

"The Flying Rhino" he said proudly
"It even has a nice ring to it"

"Nonsense!" Mathias cut in as he hopped down from the crow's nest landing on the deck gracefully. "The I say the Kaze(wind) Supreme." Mathias said confidently as he gathered a wind current.

"Let's name the ship Dave because Dave is a really cool name and its simple and everybody can remember it really easily because it's only four letters so when people see our Jolly Rodger they'll say "Here comes the Angel pirates sailing on the DAVE! and then-" Helen quickly snatched up Sanya and held her by her side, securing her mouth shut.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 7, 2009)

~Inside Obergtown Bar~

The old man stopped cleaning the glass and gently put it down as he let out a sof sigh and looked up towards Darius. "Son sit down for this story..." Darius followed the man's instructions as he found the seat and quickly sat down his anger still burning inside of him though not showing it in his eyes.

The old man stepped over from the counter to revel that his leg had been missing and now has a peg leg which suprised Darius at first and looked again at the man when he began to speak. "The meat seller name is Iason, but that's not all he does is sell meat....he is the leader of the obergtown gang that rules over this town. Even though he doesnt have a devil fruit power he has just to many men and scare's this town and does whatever they feel like." The old man stopped placing hit elbow on the counter leaining his hand to his head rusttling it though his white hair. "We can just do nothing while he puts fear into everyone....its just sad about what this goverment cant see." 

Darius continued to be seated as he heard the man's story of this Iason person when he arose from his seat and placed his hand on the man's shoulder. "May I ask where this Iason is now?" The old man looked up as he had to think for a moment. "They would be at the Meat Building just east of here a few blocks where they go every afternoon...why." Darius was already on his way through the door when he stopped. "I have something to take care of."

~Meat Building~

There was laughter comming from the building as men were drinking the best rum in town, playing cards for berry, and talking to the girl's they have brought to this town where in the middle of the room sat a chair where the meat seller himself known as Iason was sitting drinking to his delight. "Tel....Tell me about how you did it grunt." He asked the man infront of him while smiling. "Well you told me about that mysterious man entering from the bay so we all looked around there and saw alittle boat just lying there as we just broke the thing." Everyone in the bar laughed as usually they dont do this sort of thing to strangers though they didnt think of it as Iason laughed, then the grunt made his way towards the door. "Ok ok I need to go meet my lady." Where a voice in the background shouted. "What are you harrassing her?" As the bar uproared in laughes when the grunt laughed himself. "You never know." Though right as he was was about to exit the door he looked at this dark figure there where suddenly the grunt was sent flying to the buildings far wall as there was a silence in the room though you heard a sound that sounded like cracking noises. 

Another man went to check on the grunt as his face shocked him seeing the face of his as it was slashed up when he turned back to Iason. "Sir....his face it cut up!" Iason turned to see the grunts face still hearing the cracking noise's comming towards him when he turned to see Darius standing right there with his right fist clinched though instead of a fist it was glass and brocken glass being over his hand no wonder there were cuts as Iason stood up. "SO you've come for revenge? I hope you know that your against an army!" He began laughing while the other people in the room continued to laugh. "Doesnt matter...." Darius said as the room became silenced. "My Powers will destroy you." He said eyeing Iason, his right hand turning back to normal.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

The island was huge and humid, The trees as thick as a house having the strange design of raccoon faces on them. The leafs a dark purple who grew so low they could be used as hammocks with the proper equipment. The Horizon Crew's ship laid in hundreds of pieces behind them, The whale that had gotten them beached as it breathe in and out trying to bring whatever air in it's lungs it could. The doctor seemed unscathed as he began to stir from the wreckage with only sand and debris covering his now tattered lab coat.

Hanako's face was driven deep into the beach as she rose her head from the ground, The grain of sand cascading every which way as she spat the nasty material out. Minimar had gone through an entire tree and laid in the wreckage looking almost comfortable as he began to force himself from the debris. "That was one hell of a ride wasn't it" He said chuckling to himself as he began to free himself, Hanako was not happy her face felt like it had been driven through the hottest material on earth as she continued to dust her self off.

"Stupid whale" She commented as she took out her eye  out of her socket with the aid of her devil fruit letting the sand hollow out unto the floor. "Pain" The doctor commented lightly as he rubbed his back. "Hehe You guys whine too much" Minimar commented now completly free adding another coat of Chap stick on his lips. The three enjoyed the fact that they had survived their not so smooth sailing but the rustling off some bushes caught their attention. Spitting out a quick bullet at the motioning leaves minimar spoke "Whose there!?!"

The bushes seem to shake a bit as a small raccoon boy hybrid stepped out. His eyes having dark circles and a big bushy tail with stripes, His hair a messy dark brown as he wore a tattered blue shirt with the number 7 printed on it upside down and old dark blue pants. "Don't k-kill me!" He shouted out shaking with every fiber in his being. The crew looked at him for a second with a small moment of silence before hearing Hanako burst out "IT'S SOOOO CUUUTEE!" Running over she had the intent of pinching it's cheek with all her might only to be stopped in her tracks by a stray spear. "AAHHH!" She called out as she had barely manage to survive the attack.

Emerging from the depths of a forest was a large raccoon man, Standing well over 8 ft his muscles bulged as he wore a heavy fur vest and baggy cotton pants. His feet sheltered by old sandals and his tail damaged and long. "Who are you?" He called out with a bellowing voice "Are you with the marines?!" He said hinting at another weapon. "Papa" The little boy cried out running at his father's side. "Marines? Heh" The doctor laughed to himself as he rubbed the tip of his scalpel against his index finger. "We ain't marines...We're pirates" Minimar said not batting an eye as he stared at the large man, Hanako ran over to minimar mimicking the small boys previous actions.

"Pirates aren't welcomed on Raccoon Island, You should make you're visit short and brief " The raccoon man said clutching his child by his side close to him. "And what if i don't feel like leaving?" Minimar taunted as he placed away his used chap stick. "Captain" Hanako muttered under her breath as the two men continued to stare one another down. "This guys huge...Captain's strong but im not even sure if he could take this raccoon thing" Hanako thought as the air filled with tension.

(Area Red, Raccoon Island)

"Camera's show that they're alive commander" A lanky man with black rimmed glasses commented as he truned to his fur brimmed leader. "Good, Tourturing dead men ain't any fun" The commander spoke as he bit into a raw piece of meat. The blood rolling down his lips as some of the other marines turned away. "Vanny, I'll leave this up to you, Round up some men and capture those pirate scum and any sympathizers along the way" He said as he finished the last bit of his meal. "Yes sir" The Lt. Agreed as he headed out of the state of the art room.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Rex Vs Richter-

The two men throw a punch, their hands slip past each other and collide with the others jaw. Rex's string armor quickly forms into a brace to keep him from moving, But Richter is sent through a wall. "Hehe.. Go be livin with your inmates in hell!" Rex laughed as the armor formed around him again. "Keepin the strings in me body takes a lot." He wiped his forehead and let out a huff. 

He could continue to manipulate the string by keeping it attached to his body. But it was beginning to wear him out. He'd never used so much string at one time and he'd never had to keep it in a shape for so long. Rex slowly walked over to the hole in the root and looked down towards the ground. "Whoa." Rex found himself over four hundred feet in the air.

"You bastard." From a root across the way Rex could see Richter standing on a thorn. "You think i am afraid of these scum?" Rex sighed. "Damn it... gotta be finishin this in a single move." Rex released more string from his body and formed it into a guitar. "Right then." He jumped into the air. "This'll be hurtin." He thought to himself.

"Don't assume you can defeat me." Richter jumped towards Rex as well. "You don't be having your weapon now!" He took a deep breath. "You fool!" Richter went to attack, but found himself unable to move. "What the hell?" As he looked down, Strong bands of string covered his body. "You.. When!?" 

Rex smiled. "Every punch." He comments before swinging down his guitar. "SONG OF JOY!!!!!" As quick as he could, Rex began to unleash a combo of over thirty hits, The final attack. "A-MAJOR!" Rex swings down his guitar and sends Richter right into the ground. "Haha..." Rex laughed while in midair. "Seems... i won...."'

The musician slowly fell down towards the ground, his strings breaking away from his body and his fake guitar slowly being destroyed, when the armor vanished, his broken guitar could be seen in a net around his back. "I.. won't be leavin me weapon behind." Rex smiled as the ground came closer.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 7, 2009)

"You're Name?" Minimar asked as he took a battle ready stance, Hanako still clung on to her captains arm expecting the worse. "What would a pirate want with my name?" The large raccoon man responded cracking his knuckles with every word. "I like to know the names of my victims" Minimar responded with a smirk on his face. In a quick flash the took men collided shoulder first into each other trying to muscle them into submission. "You're pretty strong" Minimar said as he struggled to hold his ground against the large beast. "YOU'RE NOT!" 

With that the large hybrid chucked Minimar into a nearby tree causing it to dent in from the impact. Running towards the pirate the raccoon man unleashed a powerful punch, With some quick manuevering he was able to survive the gigantic blow though unfortunately the tree wasn't as lucky. The bark cracked and snapped giving in to the will of the mans knuckles as it fell to it's side hard. "SPIT SPIT CANNONBALL!" The pirate countered unleashing a large metal ball at the man. Using his gut to absorb the brunt of the attack he held on for dear life as it pushed him back a few feet nearing the shore line of the beach.

Tossing the metal ball into the air he sent it back at Minimar by punching it with trenmendous force. This time Minimar wasn't so lucky as the speed prove to be too much slamming hard into his chest sending him flying into the forest. "CAPTAIN!" Hanako called out as smoke filled the air from the falling debris. Minimar laid on his back deep in the forest watching the few rays of sunlight that slipped through the leafs shift back and forth with the clouds. "What ever happened to nutering you're pets?" An obvious joke on the man's animal heritage.

Getting up to his feet his body could sure feel the damage caused by the attack. His bones creaking with every step as he remerged from the forest "CAPTAIN!" Hanako rejoiced wiping the tears that had already begun to form from her eyes. "To return after a shot like that...Are you brave or stupid" The Raccoon man bellowed as he watched the pirate get closer and closer. "A little bit of both" Minimar responded rubbing the back of his head. "So whaddya say we end this?" The pirate said returning to his stance.

"It's you're funeral" The raccoon man called out as he charged straight at him, Prepping his hand for one final shot. Before the two could finish their bout a large explosion ripped between the two sending them and everyone around them flying different directions. The sand drizzled back down as the culprit became clear. From a nearby cliff stood a handful of Marines lead by the blonde LT Vanny. "You are all under arrest, Surrender and the Navy might show you some compassion" He said smirking down at the lot.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 7, 2009)

_Cass vs. Captain Boing_

Another cannonball flew past Cass, exploding behind her. Some of the other pirates and marines scattered, while the others fought on. She looked behind her for a moment, and saw the captain of one of the pirate crews that joined them fighting with a large mass of marines. 

"Sogegan!" Cass's eyes turn to crosshairs as her devil fruit ability activated.

Boing grinned. "A fruit user? I'll just have to blow you off my ship then!" Boing fired his cannon again, forcing Cass to backflip into the air. She fired the red carp, but Boing blocks the attack by firing another cannon ball.

Cass distances herself from Boing, firing off shots along the way. Boing fires more cannonballs to block, not even moving from his place once.

"He's good. Even if I keep shooting at the right spots he can just block them with his cannonballs."

"_But what if your bullets can dodge them?_" A voice called out. 

Cass nearly jumped. "What are you doing here!!!" She yells.

"_I'm inside you, young sniper, remember?_"

Cass grins sheepishly, scratching her head. "Oh yeah." 

Boing tilts his head in confusion. "Why is that girl talking to herself?"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 7, 2009)

With Kama-

The dust cloud finally settled form their fall and the marines swooped in"We've got him! Kusari Kama!" The marines cheer as they surround the two ninja's bodies. "D..damn it..." Goru turns onto his stomach and struggles to push himself up. "V..Vice captain Goru!" The men salute. "We thought you died!" "You... idiots..." Goru coughed. "You think.. i'd die from that.." The impact seemed to remove the needles from his body. "I'm... going back to the tower..."

He coughed and walked passed the men. "Sir! do you need help?" the men asked. "SHUT UP!" Goru shouted. "I don't need anyone's help!" He pushed the marines aside and marched out of the group. "Oh well.. we've still got one of the little tree pirates!" They rush over to Kama's body, His mask covering his mouth once more. "Hehe, now let's see what he really looks like."

One of the marines grabs the mask and rips it off, only to take the entire face with him. "W..what!?" The face under the face was that of Goru, the man who had just left. "Wait... This means..." 

With Goru-

After he passed all the marines, he reached up and tore off his face, revealing Kama with his blood stained white mask. "I..idiots..." He smirked and walked forward, using the roots and stems of the massive rose for support. After a bit of a walk he ripped off Goru's shirt and pants, revealing his own torn clothing. "Guess... people can change..." 

A few minutes before-

While in the dust cloud, Goru called Kama over to him. "W..what?" Kama coughed. "U..use that tech... to switch with me... and leave here..." Goru spoke weakly. "I'm... good as dead... and.. it'll fool em.." He smiled. "Why are you helping me.." Kama coughed. "You... my sister.. always talked about you... i.. i've done... some stupid things... dishonored the island... so.. this way.. maybe... i can repent..." He laughed. "Alright..." Kama reached into his right pant leg. "It'll burn... but i'll make copies of our faces."

Currently-

"Now... to find.. the others...." He coughed BOOM!!! something big and heavy fell from the sky, followed by another big and heavy object. "THE HELL!?" Kama shouts and steps back. "GUAH!!" A familiar voice screams out.
"R..Rex?" Kama walks over to the musician. "H..hey.. mate..." Rex coughs and blood spills down his cheeks. "Sigh.... You got pretty beat up.. huh?" Rex nods. "Right... come on..." They both hold out their hands and Kama helps Rex up. "Let's find the others.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 7, 2009)

~ Darius vs Iason and gang ~

Darius stood there looking aginst Iason and his gang having already taken care of one of the men and left only 9 other people not including Iason himself as they were all now cautious knowing that Darius had a devil fruit power but not exactly what it was. Iason stood up eyeing Darius. "You really are a weird one man....you dress like a freak, you look like a freak, and plainly you are a freak. Why dont you just let this go and maybe i'll just go easy one you." 

Darius withdrew his sword from it's case are his waist holding it up and then towards Iason himself. "I dont think so, not only did you lie to me....but caused the people in this town pain as I am about to show you." Iason laughed as his men did also while he lifted his index finger as two men began to run towards Darius just before saying. "Who do you think you are? A Marine?"

Both the men had swords as one lunged towards him while the other went for and upward slash. Darius stepped back as the upwards slash came down and only hitting the floor as the other man he began to block his stab's with his sword multiple time that caused the man to become angry. "Why dont you fight like a man?" Darius didnt listen as he continued to block his blows, suddenly the other man went for another upward slash as Darius again stepped back to dodge the attack but unlike last time he placed his boot on the blade and punched the man with his left hand while spining around to slash the man that was continuing with his stab's in the chest as one flew over a few feet with the same slash marks on his face as the other laided there. "No...im no marine." Darium said to everyone around him. "Im a pirate."

Iason himself began to become more angry as Darius eyed him. "Dont worry, he's not dead....I used the back of my blade so he should be fine." Iason became red in the face as he took that as an insult and just threw his hand up towards the air. "KILL HIM, I DONT WANT TO SEE THAT STUPID LOOK IN HIS EYE'S AGAIN!" The remaining 7 men had to think about this for a moment as 4 of the men ran off outside of the back door of the market while the other 3 ran up towards Darius though they were unarmed and just began to throw some random punch's as Darius simply blocked them with his sword. "I grow tired of these's people, they mean nothing to me as I only want one person who is to affraid to face me alone." As with a quick motion Darius bent over to spin to hit the first mans chest, towards the second man he slashed him in the back, then facing the third man he simply slashed his stomach area when suddenly Darius was behind them all and they all fell to the ground at once. Once again Darius eyed towards Iason yet even though Darius had his scarf over his mouth you could tell that there was a smile there. "And then there was one..."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 7, 2009)

*With Alex........*


Alex sits on a wooden chair outside of a bar just next to the door. He seems tired. His sleeves are wraped up to the elbows and with his right hand keeps a glass bottle with sake and drinks it as his dark blue bandana keeps his hair and he rests himself. Suddenly a gunshot comes from inside the bar and several loud voices can be heard. The window behind Alex's head cracks and a man jumps out with blood on his face. Alex continues drinking his sake with a sleepy look on his face. 
Some peasants head to the street near the bar and watch as it seems like another classic fight of pirates. The gunshots continue without a break. The door opens with force as several men run out of the bar. Some still stay inside to take part in the bar fight. Everyone spot Alex sitting there but it is not something unusual, it seems like another stupid person. 

Then the wrong moment a bullet passes from the smashed window and strikes and breaks the bottle while Alex was keeping it high to drink the last of it. The remaining sake splits around as the pieces of the glass fall down. 
_"Gruah Ghah.....like a miracle, that lucky bastard just saved his head..."_ a man from the crowd laughs.
_"Oda saved that young one..." _an old woman says and smiles.

Alex stands up from his chair and moves to the door of the bar when one man runs and stops him in a second. _"Where are you going moron, you want to kill yourself?"_ the man shouts at him. In a instant Alex's palm appears at the man's head and like a flash he slams him at the wall smashing his face. Nobody speaks and he walks inside as the doors closes behind him. 
*"What was the important reason that you had to break my sake bottle."*  Alex says in a calm tone looking everyone. And then they all start laughing loud even stopping the fight and the gunshots. " And what are you gonna do for that ?"  a huge guy with a large body walks in front of the others as he puts a table down on its position. Then everyone from enemies turn to allies and they surround Alex. "We have another toy here guys....lets have a part with him." 
"No..I don't think so.." Alex says again. 
_"You don't have an option!!"_another man with a huge grin yells.
"You are smiply outnumbered!" 

*"Who cares..?" *Alex says with confidence. *"You are outmatched"*
As a chair flies towards his head, Alex in great speed lifts his fist and with a strong blow blasts the chair back even faster in several pieces. In a blink he moves like a blur passing from everyone and appears just in front of that huge man that spoke first and being the main target for that shot. With a direct a punch creates an impact destroying the man's face. Alex looks at the man with a smile and says *"Why so serious..?" *
_
"Damn, at least he doesn't know that I was the one that did it." _a thin man with a flintlock on his hand starts running out of the bar and heads to the street with the crowd. He reaches the main street as the other watch him running. As he stps and tries to breath he hears a quick sound and before he manage to see he feels a blast of air. *"I heard you....." * and with a powerfull kick that creates something like a blast sends him flying like a rocket to the opposite building piercing through the walls.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 7, 2009)

~ Darius vs Iason ~

Iason stood shocked that his men had both ran away and been defeated so easly as he just stared towards Darius with anger looking down to his feet eyeing a blade that one of his commrads had dropped and quickly picked it up along with his own blade holding both the blade Darius looked towards the man. "Not one sword but two? Very interesting." He said as he stood firm

Iason came rushing towards him just like the first man with a stabing move as Iason simply blocked even though with that his second blade came to a downward thrust having Darius to to move his blade alittle to block it having his sword inbetween the blades as they continued with this evenly matched blade battle. "Im suprised of how skilled you are compared to your commrades." He said still backing up with each blow given to him. "Ho you think so? As you said I bore of this nonsence." Suddenly he quickly drop swords down with a hard thrust causing Darius to drop his sword to block for his lower body when suddenly the swords felt light when he glared up to see a musket aimed towards his face. "Goodbye Freak." As the gun shot fired right in the middle of his eye's and sent him flying a few feet and landing on his back though there was a cracking noise that could be heard but Iason ignored it just laughing for his victory.

Suddenly Darius's body began to move once again as he slowly began to get up as it left Iason stunded seeing his body move just after being shot like that causing his face to become shaken and seemed scared. "Bu....But How?!?! I shot you in your face!!!" He yelled to the top of his lungs as Daruis was up his hat had covered his face until raising his face you could see that his face had just been cracked having the bullet lugged in his face that made Iason more confused. "You....you really are just a freak." 

Daruis scratched at the spot as the bullet had dropped down the the floor as his face was still shattered. "This was the power I was talking about before....I had eatten the Koppu Koppu no mi or the Glass Fruit, it had changed my body into glass as you see now." The shattered face had now just turned back to normal as his hand then turned to glass and began to sprint towards Iason. "Wait wait I will do anything just don" Darius punch landed on Iason's face as his hand of glasss then shattered into broken piece's causing cut's unto his face and sending him through the chair he had been sitting on eairler, Darius stared at the body's laying on the ground as their blood was everywhere and now that his hand was turned back to normal he turned his back to the room. "That was for my boat." He said just exiting the building seeing a dark figure infront of him.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 7, 2009)

*Gahm Island, With Rensuei and Sontei*

Rensuei flexed his fingers and his spines retracted and extended. He ran at Khan and kicked but Khan blocked with the staff Rensuei bounced off the wall and attacked. Everywhere Khan knocked Rensuei he bounced off and attacked. After about 30 seconds of Rensuei bouncing off the wall and ceiling, there was a scream of pain.

"His spines are poisonous" Sontei said in a matter of fact tone
"He got your hand, your reactions are slowing"
"Shut up" Rensuei said angrily
"Well I figured I'd been poisoned" Khan said calmly
"It's only a matter of time" Rensuei said
"Your arms will become useless"

Rensuei continued to pressure Khan with attacks from all angles, Rensuei lashed out with a double handed slash that Khan blocked the staff clattered to the ground with a loud noise

"Game over" Rensuei said as he charged 

Rensuei sprang into the air with his spines outstretched to finish Khan off. A foot flew at Rensuei. He felt it at the last moment and adjusted his body to take the blow, a kick slammed into him in mid air and he was thrown backward. He regained his composure quickly and bounced off the wall flipping in the air and landing on all fours.

"You still have something left" Rensuei said with a smile
"I still have enough left to take care of you."
"I really doubt that" Rensuei said with a snicker

Rensuei moved forward and was met by a flurry of kicks Rensuei dodged most of them but one struck him and dazed him for a second then he was hit by several of them he retreated and stood scowling at Khan with blood trickling from his mouth. Rensuei roared in anger

"Finally he's serious" Sontei said

Rensuei stood there breathing hard and dropped to all fours

"I refuse to believe he wasn't serious the whole time" Khan said
"Well he was serious" Sontei explained
"But now he's angry"
"He doesn't like to get hit" Sontei said

Rensuei's form blurred Khan hopped back his arms hanging limp at his sides. Rensuei appeared behind him and slashed him with both hands he disappeared again and appeared above Khan and slashed him again on his face and shoulder. he jumped off Khan's head toward the roof and sprang off the roof and spun himself into a ball and extended his back spines and spun toward Khan like a saw. His spines dug into Khan's head and face cutting him open. Rensuei dropped to his feet covered in blood. He was breathing hard

"Rensuei lets go, he's dead"
"I don't care" Rensuei said walking toward the corpse of Khan

Sontei moved to stand in front of him and pressed a palm to his chest.

"What are you going to do to him"
"Rip him to pieces" Rensuei said as he spat blood onto the corpse
"Let's go" Sontei said in a firm tone
"Whatever" Rensuei said 

He turned and walked pass Sontei

"Lets get Ginkai and Kilik and leave"
"Who's Kilik?"

Rensuei didn't answer as he walked down the corridor silently

"I hate when he gets like this" Sontei said with a frown as he followed Rensuei


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates...*
Willoby sits on a padded chair on deck, with a smoking corn cob pipe between his lips. He listens to all the suggestions put forth by the crew, "Femizon," "Flying Rhino," "Kaze Supreme,"  "Dave," that last one made him think for a bit.

He chuckles as he remembers going through this same situation with his old crew... 

_22 Years ago in the West Blue...
A medium sized caravel ship crests over the waves as it approaches the gigantic mountain where its crew hopes there fortunes will take them. 

"We're getting close to Reverse Mountain guys!" yells the Captain of The Salvation Pirates. He stands at the prow of the ship with his hands held high. 

A blond girl in her late teens walks on deck with a smile as she views Reverse Mountain. She wears form fitting blue jeans, a red t-shirt with a black broken heart symbol and bullseye symbol going over it, and brown leather cowboy boots. Two bright silver revolvers are holstered to her hips.... 

*Sarah Clementine
The Death Dealer
Bounty: 24 Million*

"This is gonna be interestin huh?" she asks Willoby who leans over the railing, smoking a cigarette. 

"We still haven't named our ship yet?" he mumbles in reply, "That shit is bad luck and I ain't gonna stand for it!"

"How about Heartbreaker!" the blond girl responds. 

"Porkchops!" yells the Captain, "I vote porkchops!" _

_Right here right now...._
"Beggin your pardon but you young folk don't know shit....no offense," Willoby tells the other Angel Pirates, "A ships gotta have a name that suits its personality!" 

Helen looks at Willoby doubtfully, "Since when does a ship have a personality?" she asks him.

"Well I ain't no Shipwright but I've spent most my life on ships. Traveled one all the way to the New World even, and you get to know that each one has a different...oh I don't know I guess you could call it a flavor," he says, "When I look at this ship and the name of this crew, and what you all seem to be about, only one word comes to my mind for some reason....._Archangel_!"  

Willoby leans back on his chair and blows a smoke ring into the air, waiting to see what their reaction is. They'll probably go with _Dave_ he thinks with a smirk.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 7, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi stared at Willoby, 

"That's prefect" he said
"An Arch Angel is said to be the strongest of the angels" Nicobi said

He imagined himself and the other Angel Pirates standing on the deck facing down a fleet of marines. The ship transformed into a huge Angel wielding a sword of fire. It started swinging the sword and destroying marine ships several at a time. Shielding itself for cannon fire with it's enormous wings. Nicobi was snapped back to reality as Sanya sighed

"I like it" he said excitedly
"Much better than the Flying Rhino" he said with a nod

He then imagined a small Rhino with wings and shook his head

"Does anyone have any objections?" he asked scanning the crew

*Aboard The Dark Justice*

Karl glanced over at Clemens and Jager trained, He was working on his mobility he danced around a training dummy that moved erratically

"I wish I had someone to help me train" he said to himself
"*I WANT ALL THE OFFICERS IN MY OFFICE NOW, WE HAVE ORDERS*" Garrick's voice boomed over the loud speakers
"Good this was getting repetitive" Karl said to himself

He moved immediately toward the door

"Looks like our first mission with the new boat" Karl said as he passed Clemens and Jager

The followed him out the training room and they all walked toward Garrick's office. They walked in silence through the huge halls of the Dark Justice II until they came to Garricks office. They say a marine with a shovel on his back standing outside Garrick's officer. Karl pushed the door and allowed Clemens and Jager to go in before him Stray Cat ran into the room before the door closed

"I'm going to step on that cat one day" Karl mumbled. 

V was already in the room they stood in front Garrick's desk as he sat is his chair and smoking a cigar. 

"We have orders" he said in hi usual gruff tone

Just then Gilmont pushed the door and walked in

"What the fuck are you doing here you fat turd" Garrick said as he pulled his cigar from his mouth

He threw a cup of steaming hot coffee at Gilmont which he dodged, The cup shattered on the wall spilling coffee and sending pieces of the coffee cup flying everywhere.

"A few months ago that would have shattered on his face, he must be sober" Karl thought trying to keep the surprise off his face.
"Clean that up you waste of a uniform" Garrick said
"What the fuck are you doing here anyway, I said officers"
"Fuck that I'm not going ot let you ruin today for me, Absolute Justices will reign again" he said with a huge smile
"The Big Gun Pirates, Skull Smasher Pirates, Hang Noose Pirates and the Jungle Jane Pirates have formed an alliance."
"They have taken over the island of Wrenchi"
"Reports say their plan is to make a Pirate Nation"
"Our orders are to go in there and crush the fuckers" Garrick said with a devious smile
"Orders with profiles of the different crews are on the table"
"Gilmont carry Prince's own to him and tell him if he misses another briefing I'll rip his fucking head off and ram it up his ass"
"You are dismissed" Garrick said sitting down
"*I WANT A NEW CUP OF COFFEE*" he shouted as he slammed his hand on his desk.

*Meanwhile on Wrenchi Island*

Three men and a woman sat around a table in a lavishly decorated room. A woman with pink hair stood behind a large dark skinned man.

"*My minister of information...*"Brand began but was rudely cut off

*Brand "Big Gun" Elye, Captain of the Big Gun Pirates
Bounty:88 million
*
"I'm not your fucking minister of information" Clevee cut in

*Clevee "Hangman" Winston, Captain of the Hang Noose pirates
Bounty:79 million*

"I just have a few contacts in the marines"
"*Listen Clevee, I'm the King of this pirate nation*"
"*Making me the Pirate King*" 
"*A king needs ministers*" Bran said with a huge smile on his face
"You aren't the King of any thing this is a mutual arrangement the four of us have"
"*Someone has to be in charge*"
"*Since I have the highest bounty, I shoul...*"
"AHHHHHH YOU FUCKERS TALK TOO MUCH" Rune shouted and slammed his hand onto the table sending a huge crack through it.

*Rune "Armor King" Juken, Captain of the Skull Smasher Pirates
Bounty:77 million*

"Brand would you please let Cleeve finish what he was saying" Jane said

*Rosy "Jungle Jane" Jane, Captain of the Jungle Jane Pirates
Bounty:80 million*

"Don't speak to my husband you stinking whore"

*Bubbles Kinshi, First Mate of the Big Gun Pirates and Wife of Brand Elye
Bounty:63 million*

"This is a waste of my time" Jane said getting to her feet
"Wait please Jane" Clevee said
"Don't leave, we need you"
"We don't need that stupid bitch" Bubbles said sticking her tongue out
"Yes we do, if a single one of us leave we will be easy targets"
"I have something important to say, I don't want to be interrupted" he shot a glance at Brand
"My contact in the marines has told me that our budding nation has been found out."
"They are sending a marine squad after us"
"*Well they can't send anyone of worth, all the strong marines are at marine HQ*"
"These marines aren't anything to be ignored"
"I have some intel on them, he handed out several folders"
"*Weaklings, The Blade Pirates attacked and destroyed their boat*"
"*Our crews are worlds ahead of those jokers*" Brand said
"While you may be right we can't afford to ignore them"
"GOOD A FIGHT" Rune said slamming his knuckles over and over making a loud noise
"Get your crews up to speed with the appearences and known skills of it's members"
"*I AS YOUR KING WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO BE HARMED*" Brand said as he stood with his chest puffed out
"He's such a great King" Bubbles said swooning
"If that's all can I leave?" Jane said not waiting for an answer
"That's it" Clevee said 
"Lets get ready to defend what's ours" 
"*You mean lets get ready to defend what's MINE*" Brand said as he roared with laughter


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 7, 2009)

*With The Angel Pirates*

"That's prefect. An Arch Angel is said to be the strongest of the angels" Nicobi said

Anji watched as Nicobi thought to himself for a moment

"I like it" he said excitedly
"Much better than the Flying Rhino" he said with a nod. "Does anyone have any objections?" he asked scanning the crew.

"The Archangel, a fine name for a ship," Anji spoke up before going back to a semi-meditative state, thankful that he was not going to have to spend his time on a ship named the Flying Rhino or Dave.

*Aboard The Dark Justice*


"*I WANT ALL THE OFFICERS IN MY OFFICE NOW, WE HAVE ORDERS*" Garrick's voice boomed over the loud speakers

"Oh, time for a mission?" Stray Cat wondered as he saw the officers in the gym starting to leave the room, "I suppose they won't care much if I tag along." So Stray Cat followed them to Garrick's office, managing to dart into the office before the door was closed in his face.

"Jeez, I'm going to get stepped on being one of these clumsy oafs eventually if I keep having to dart around them..." Stray Cat mumbled to himself as he tried to avoid the officers' feet as he squeezed past them.  Stray Cat noticed that V was already in the room as he found himself a spot to stand next to Clemens.

"We have orders" Garrick said in his usual gruff tone

Just then Gilmont pushed the door and walked in

"What the fuck are you doing here you fat turd" Garrick said as he pulled his cigar from his mouth

He threw a cup of steaming hot coffee at Gilmont which he dodged, The cup shattered on the wall spilling coffee and sending pieces of the coffee cup flying everywhere.

"A few months ago that would have shattered on his face, he must be sober" Karl thought trying to keep the surprise off his face.
"Clean that up you waste of a uniform" Garrick said
"What the fuck are you doing here anyway, I said officers. Talking about officers where is that fagot Prince?"

The room went silent

"He.." Clemens began to speak
"Fuck him, you can tell me after the briefing"
"I want a meeting with you" he said locking eyes with her
"The Big Gun Pirates, Skull Smasher Pirates, Hang Noose Pirates and the Jungle Jane Pirates have formed an alliance."
"They have taken over the island of Wrenchi"
"Reports say their plan is to make a Pirate Nation"
"Our orders are to go in there and crush the fuckers" Garrick said with a devious smile
"Orders with profiles of the different crews are on the table"
"Gilmont carry Prince's own to him and tell him if he misses another briefing I'll rip his fucking head off and ram it up his ass"
"You are dismissed" Garrick said sitting down
"*I WANT A NEW CUP OF COFFEE*" he shouted as he slammed his hand on his desk.

"A pirate alliance trying to form a pirate nation?!" Stray Cat thought to himself, amazed at the concept, "I guess I really do need to get serious about my training; this mission doesn't sound like it'll be an easy one."


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 7, 2009)

~ Outside in Obergtown streets~ 

Darius looked up to see that the dark figure had been the old man himself and was suprised to see this man outside of the bar and acually holding a glass bottle and cleaning it that had Darius's eyes go into a strange glance towards him. "Old man what are you...?" As he replied the old man stuck out his hand in a stopping motion in front of Daruirs's face as he showed a smile to him. "Son....you really outdid yourself." Looking past Darius and looking at the mess in the building behind him though the old man seemed to have great joy.

"Maybe that will teach them about next time." He said with his head up high as Daruis sighed with a happy expression under his mask then looked up with him. "Yes, I hope that teach's them a lesson."  The old man put his hand on Daruis's shoulder. "You said that you were looking for a crew and a ship am I wrong?" Daruis remained calm yet suprised to hear what this old man was saying as he nodded his head. "Yes I plan to go the grand line, though my ship...." The old man stopped him in the same fasion as before with a bigger grin on his face. "I might not have the crew but I can give you a ship my boy, just follow me!" He said as the old man turned and began to walk away when Darius didnt know what to think but just follow the man himself.

~ Obergton Docks ~

Darius stood there amazed to see a smaller version of what a Sloop ship would have been fit for a crew of about 10 or 11 themself as the old man just smiled and laughed. "Yes she is a beauty alright, though she hasnt been sailing that much and also doesnt have a name." Darius just still stood the showing his emotionless face just looking at the beauty of this ship. "...If I may, may we call her "The Shattered Knight?"" The old man looked at him with an emotionless stare as well as Darius stered at him the same when the old man laughed yet again. "Son this is your ship, you may call her whatever you like." The man said lauging as Daruis smiled from under his mask towards the ship. "The Shattered Knight Pirates....huh." He thought to himself when he reached his right arm from his coat pocket and pulled out a bag with berry inside. "This is my thanks." The old man stopped laughing as he pushed the bag away smiling. "No this is my thanks son, you just have to promise me one thing?" Darius looked at him with an odd expression. "What is that?" 

The old man turned to the ship looking with it and looked as if a tear feel from his eye. "Make her famous around the world..." Darius stood the motionless as finally he had put his hand on the old man's shoulder. "Dont worry old man, I will." Then began to look at the supplies he had bought from town from eairier and decided to go ahead and pack them up as he looked at the old man for help. "Oh sorry son, I have some work to do though I wish you luck." He said beginning to walk off as Daruis just sighed knowing that this would take him awhile.

~ Still Docking ~

After about an hour's work of hauling supplies by himself he had just gotten the last of his food supply on board when he spotted a dark figure near the edge of the docks seeing that it was the old man he was about to wave him over, but then noticed the big group of people dressed in white uniform's that reminded him of his father as they were marines. Darius stood there woundering what was going on as the old man then pointed towards him. "THATS HIM! HE'S THE ONE WHO STOLE ALL MY MONEY AND ABOUT TO TAKE MY SHIP." Darius stood there as the marines did when one of them shouted. "GET HIM!" Daruis already had the advantage being on the ship and ready to take off as he did so having the ship go from the dock and then towards his true dearm of the grand line. The marines stood there on the dock shouting orders upon themself watching as Darius was sailing off into the distance as the old man stood there with a smile. "Well, I began your journey....show me what you can do kid."


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 8, 2009)

-With Anax-

He sees Kama and Rex in the distance and casually walks over to them.  
"Well well, what have we got here.  You two look like shit.  SPARTATATATATA!"
The two raise their heads, recognizing the voice.  
"Anax?" 
They began turning their heads back around toward him.  "Glad to see that- OH GOD YOU'RE COVERED IN BLOOD!"
"What was that?  Can't hear you.  I got something in my ear."  He began picking at his ear and blood began flowing out.
"YOU'RE COVERED IN BLOOD!"
"Most of it isn't mine."
"ARE THOSE PIECES OF BONE ON YOUR SHOULDER!?"
"Eh?"  He looks at his shoulder and sees white shards of what seemed to be bone.  "Oh."  He picked one up and nibbles on it for a moment.  "Hmm... not mine either..."
*"WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?"*
"Well, it all started with..."

-Earlier-

"QUAKE OF DEMETER!" Stronaxious slams his blade into the ground, causing it to begin splitting, and Anax falling through the cracks.  However, he stabs his spear into the side, stopping him from falling.  He then bounces back up and flies into the air.  
"I'VE HAD A ENOUGH OF YOUR INSOLENCE!"  He raises his spear.  "MIGHT OF ZEUS!"  And pounds the hilt into the ground, creating a massive sonic boom, knocking over Stronaxious.  Anax then slowly begins to walk over the fallen Spartan.
"YOU THINK THAT'S ENOUGH TO END ME!?"  He slices his sword across the floor toward Anax, creating sparks and flames.  "FLAME OF APOLLO!"  Its a direct hit on the slowly approaching Anax as Stronaxious watches him engulfed in the flames.  "I knew the royal family was full of idiots, but this is ridicu-"  He stops mid sentence, as Anax calmly walks out of the flames, and continues his march to Stronaxious.  "WHAT ARE YOU!?"  He begins to step back slightly in fear.  "FLAME OF APOLLO!"  Again, a direct hit on Anax, but again, he walks out looking slightly darker from the soot.  "FLAME OF APOLLO!  FLAME OF APOLLO!  FLAME OF APOLLO!"  Nothing seems to stop Anax.  "W-W-WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?"
"Hell?  Hmph.  I'll show you what hell is really like."  Anax raises both his spear and shield, and throw them out toward his side.  But rather than fall, they continue flying through the air in a circle.  Faster and faster, it creates a sort of blurry wall around Anax and Stronaxious.  "Home of Hestia."  He then raises his sword.  Stronaxious swings his blade down mightily.  
"WRATH OF ARES!"  But Anax simply catches it with his hand.  It managed to cut him, as you could see the blood flowing from his palm, but he then kneels down, pivots on his foot, and slides around behind Stronaxious.  He then continues to slice each of Stronaxious' wrists and ankles, and the back of his neck.  Stronaxious then falls to his knees, and looks helplessly at Anax, tears of fear forming in his eyes.
"P-Please... let me go!  Nobody will have to know about this."  Anax doesn't listen, and then grabs him by the throat, lifting him up as his feet dangle in the air.  "NOBODY WILL HAVE TO KNOW!"
"You call your self a Spartanian, yet you beg for mercy?  You make me sick."  Anax's spear and shield fall to the ground, as the hallway glows orange from Stronaxious' flames.  "Hell of Hades."  Ther was a short scream from Stronaxious as the flames get drenched in blood and go out.  

-Present Time-

"... and that's how I got here now."
Kama and Rex look at Anax with a mixture of disgust and fear in their eyes, both holding onto their stomachs.  
"I think I'm gonna be sick..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 8, 2009)

_With Taskforce Absolute Justice..._
Clemens is the last to remain in Garrick's office after the meeting is over. She sits looking at Garrick as he extinguishes his cigar on the palm of his right hand, she winces slightly wondering how he can feel no pain, or perhaps he does and just likes it she muses. 

"So..." he mumbles. 

"So?" Clemens responds demurely. 

_One minute later..._
Garrick sweeps all the objects off of his desk and slams Clemens onto it, unbuttoning her blouse. As he leans in towards her, suddenly Clemens stops him short with her hands. 

"I can't do this...." she mumbles. 

Garrick sighs, "Huh?! You're always in the mood," he utters in disbelief, this must mean the world is coming to an end he thinks. First hell freezes over and then Clemens actually refuses sex. 

Clemens shakes her head, "No its not that its_ that_!" and she points to a super giant life size portrait of Admiral Akainu that hangs behind his desk, looming over them like some kind of grim judge from on high... 

"What?" Garrick mutters as he turns his head up towards the great Admiral Akainu, Oda bless his soul, Garrick's former mentor and the savior of the Marines. 

"It's only the Admiral!"  he exclaims, "You gotta a problem with the greatest Marine alive?!" Though Garrick must admit the flower shirt is a bit gay, but only a mans man like Akainu could pull it off so smashingly well. 

Clemens rests the back of her head on the desk and sighs, "He's just so....well....grrrrrrr look at me I'm the great and powerful Admiral Akainu, fear me or I'll eat your soul!!" she says in a sarcastic growling voice which is how she imagines Akainu must sound, "It's like he's really here and staring right at me or something with those eyes. To be honest its really freaking me out!"  

Garrick furrows his brow in annoyance, "First of all he doesn't sound like that and he doesn't eat souls he burns them, second of all well what the fuck do you want me to do about it?!" he asks her, feeling the mood totally ruined now. 

"Turn him around at least!" Clemens pleads.

Garrick shakes his head, "No fuckin way!" he replies, drawing the proverbial line in the sand. 

"Fine then....I have duty rosters to take care of," Clemens says in a clipped voice, buttoning her blouse back up and giving Garrick a look that says, do not pass go, do not collect one hundred dollars.  

Garrick suddenly moves in a blur off the desk and grabs the portrait of Akainu, "Sorry sir!" he says sincerely before slamming the frame around so that Akainu faces the wall. 

Clemens laughs, "Much better....see now was that so har....whoah!" Garrick scoops her up before she can finish her sentence and they roll over the desk with Clemens laughing in a fit. 

An hour later Clemens heads over to the training gym. With her ankle weights firmly attached, slowing her down tremendously as she runs a mile around the small indoor track. Afterwards she'll head over to the weight training area to do some lower body strengthening exercises, resolving to be much faster and stronger for the next enemy she faces.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 8, 2009)

Nolan Vs Frank Armstrong-

"DIE YOU BASTARD!" Frank punches forward with his right fist. "Not good enough." Nolan ducks and punches Frank's stomach. "G.guh.." Frank steps back and grabs his gut. "Damn it... You dirty pirate." He rushed forward again. "You're too damn obvious." Nolan lifts his left leg up and in a quick sweep his heel knocks Armstrong to the ground. "I've fought harder marines then you." Nolan pops a pack of cigarettes from his pocket and places one in his mouth. "You're too damn full of yourself."

Nolan drops to the ground and takes a sitting position. He places his index and middle fingers around the cigarette and lights it, taking in a deep breath before removing it. "You should atleast try to use feints." Nolan let's out a cloud of smoke. "You're too easy to read." He takes another puff. Frank pushes off thr ground and coughs. "You damn bastard... Pussy ass pirate.. I'll show you..."He stands up and charges forward. "JUSTICE.... PUNCH!!!" He throws his punch downward at Nolan.

The navigator however rolls backward, avoiding the attack then kicks forward with both legs while pushing off the ground with his hands. "GUH!" Armstrong is sent flying back into a wall. "You see." Nolan once more is in a sitting position. "Grr..." Frank charged forward once more. "JUSTICE....KICK!" Nolan grabbed his ankle and punched his crotch before tossing him to the side. "G...guh... my... my balls...." Frank places both hands firmly between his legs and lays down on the ground.

Nolan takes one deep puff before pulling his cigarette away and letting the smoke out. "Like i said, your too open." Nolan jumped up and put the cigarette out. "Damn. That pirate i fought last was stronger then you too." He cracked his neck. "But he didn't have the durability you have." Nolan turned and lowered his body to a crouch, placing his left hand out and his right arm back. "Come on then."

Frank stood up and his eye twitched. "That stance.. it's familiar." He shook his head and charged forward. "I'LL KILL YOU YOU DAMN PIRATE!" Nolan sighed. "Yeah, just keep this a secret." His seemed to glow in a golden aura. "Amatsu Genko." He let out a sigh. "Irikuchi Zekkou Oushi!" (Imperial Fist: Gate breach bull!) "N..no way... You.. You're!" Before Frank could finish his chest was hit by Nolan's right fist and his gut Nolan's left fist. "Guah...." Blood flowed freely from his mouth before he flew away, stopped by multiple thorns.

"Listen." Nolan light up another cigarette. "What you saw stays between you and me." He took a puff and walked off. "I left that life behind me, got it? Don't go tellin the marines where i am." He walked off, Eventually joining up with Rex, Kama and Anax. "What's going on." Nolan waved. "Ah? Wait? what the hell!?" Kama shouts. "How come your not bloodied!? did you run!?" Nolan took a puff of his cigarette and blew it in Kama's face. "Don't compare my awesomeness to your crappy ninja powers."

Kama went to punch him, but was stopped by severe pain and blood dripping from his mask. "D...damn it..." He coughed. "Come on." Nolan walked over to them and took Rex's arm, putting it over his neck. "Anax help Kama. We've got to find the others." Anax nodded and helped Kama stand up. "shit." Kama thought to himself. "Just what the hell is that guy." He looked over at Nolan.

After a bit of walking and searching through passageways, they came across Eve's body. "Crap! Eve!" Rex broke away from Nolan and rushed over to her. "Oi! Eve! Wake up!" Rex shouts. "J..Jason...?" Eve spoke weakly. "Nah lass. Its me, Rex." Rex could see Eves right chest had been pierced, her stomach had a deep gash and there were too many other smaller wounds to count. "Come on then! We gotta get ya back to Belle!" He shouts helping her up.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 8, 2009)

With Shin

The battle with the Chief Warden was over and Shin took the liberties to search trough Buzz's clothing. Very characteristically he left the wallet, he couldn't care less about money, and just took the keys and notebook that belonged to Buzz.It had the information he needed, the prisoner's names and which cellblock and cell they were in.

Tatsu was easily found, after skimming trough 20 pages of crossed out names, he quickly found Tatsu's name and such as one of the last entries.

Not aware that Tatsu was already freed Shin tried looking for the correct cellblock, the problem was he still had no idea where to find it but at least knowing which one it was would make it slightly easier.

Though the many guards that were still present intended to avenge their fallen Chief Warden. "For Chief Warden Jackson!"A mob of guards yelled out as they charged him with their bayonets.

At the end of the corridor stood a more notable guard, he clenched his fists as he spotted the criminal that murdered the man he adored, Buzz Jackson, who also happened to be his uncle.

The young Jay Jackson was only a Junior Warden but even that was impressive at the age of only 18.

With Johnny D.

The escapee had just managed to cross the steaming lake, he had managed to get out of his chains and so could use his Devil Fruit powers again.

It took the criminal several tries to get a tattooo he could use to cross the Boiling Lake but eventually a tattoo of two wings appeared on his back and with it he just flew right over the lake.

First he needed to get his crew back together again, after that he could go out and have some fun again.

"Not to forget, I need to get even with that damn Niho."He touched his sore jaw, which Shin had kicked not long ago. The damn fucker had the nerve to strike the feared Johnny D., he was gonna pay for that.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 8, 2009)

*Gahm Island, with the Black Sun Pirates*

Rensuei silently stalked out of the building and saw a small group of men crowded around Kilik and a large human. Rensuei silently ran at the group and began to slash down the marines. They had apparently been told to stand down and allow the Human to fight Kilik. He kicked a man embedding his toe spines in the man's chest he grabbed the man by the hair and slashed the mans neck with his free hand and ripped the man's head free. Sontei was moving through the small crowd cutting down men with his new sword

"I don't know what words to use to describe this sword" Sontei said excitedly

He parried an attack with his nose and slashed the man across his chest. He bent and picked up the sword. It was a generic katana it was good enough for him to use though. He pulled the sheath free as Rensuei raked a man from his head strait down the bottom of his torso and stamped him in his chest sending him flying

"He's not going to stop until they are all dead" Sontei said to himself
"He's gotten worse"
"He'd should have cooled down when he killed the staff guy" 

Rensuei picked up the head of the man he'd crudely be headed and threw the head at the huge marine. The head struck him and as he spun to face the source of the attack. Rensuei was flying through the air. He landed on the mans chest and drove all ten of his spines into the mans face and neck. The marine grabbed for him but Rensuei flipped back and landed on his hands and feet. The man dropped to his knees clutching his face

"Hey Rensuei what are you doing he was mine" Kilik said indignantly

He began to walk forward toward Rensuei but Sontei got in his way

"I don't know you but take my advice friend, drop it"

Rensuei shot Kilik a murderous glare and stood up on his feet still hunched over and began to run toward Ginkai

"What's wrong with him?" Kilik asked
"He gets like this sometimes"
"I don't know exactly what it is, some kind of blood lust or blood rage"
"Even when we were younger it would happen"
"When it did the stronger crew members would have to restrain him, it took quite a few of them sometimes"

Sontei glanced over at Ginkai who's eyes were almost shut, squinting at Rensuei

"Shit"
"This is bad"
"Ginkai doesn't recognize Rensuei"
"You take Ginkai i'll get Rensuei" Sontei said quickly

Rensuei stood over the corpse of a tall skinny marine as Ginkai stood swaying and giggling. He squinted at Rensuei and frowned then attacked him

"Unno bloodclaat marine, a peer reinforcement unno wah sen fi di bombo bloodclaat boss"

He dived forward with a spinning head butt at Rensuei, Rensuei blocked the attack with his wrists together. The force of the attack threw him back, he flipped through the air and landed on his feet and slid backward for a few feet. He snarled at Ginaki and moved to attack him as Ginkai stood there and swayed with a huge smile on his face. Sontei appeared in front of Rensuei and Rensuei attacked him Sontei pulled his swords free and blocked Rensuei's spines as Kilik stood in front of Ginkai talking to him

"Rensuei calm down"
"You know full well Ginkai didn't know it was you"
"He didn't recognize you, he called you a marine"

Rensuei snorted and his spines retracted and he walked off. Sontei looked over and Ginkai was sleeping peacefully with Kilik standing over him

"What am I getting myself into" Sontei said shaking his head
"You have this clown? or should I get him?"
"I am usually the one that ends up carrying him back to the ship" Kilik said
"I'm Kilik you would be Sontei right?"
"Yea, nice to meet you"
"Same lets get back to your ship"

Kilik scooped up Ginkai and they caught up to Rensuei as he stalked out of the marine base


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 8, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> With Alph
> 
> The droid was defeated, they could finally move on to their destination now.Alph picked himself off the floor and headed trough the portal together with the rest of the group.The communications center contained a few guards, most had gone out to deal with the threat and only weak communication officers remained, the group had little trouble detaining the few guards here.
> 
> "Edoceo."Alph spoke up."Could you find out what Tatsu's status is."Alph would continue to hold down the two guards, after wards he planned to figure out how to operate the P.A. system.



" No problem at all. If you can just hold them down..." Edoceo said, touching one hand to both soldiers' head. 

Soon enough, the process started, and Edoceo was able to obtain a list of cell blocks, and who was where. He then came across the name " Tatsu", and made mental note of it. After he obtained some other information on the main operating system, he also came across something about an abandoned and unmarked island, but that wasn't of much importance to him at the moment. 

" Your friend Tatsu's cell is two floor below us. His last know whereabouts were him ascending to the floor below us. Though, that was maybe 30 minutes ago. By guessing his speed and physical skills, we would be able to reach him in 5 minutes. Of course, that's not accounting your other crew," Edoceo announced.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 8, 2009)

With Alph

"I see, someone managed to free him already then."Alph replied.He activated the P.A. system and announced to all in the castle.*"Members of the Unnamed crew, Tatsu has been freed, everyone should wrap up their battles as quickly as they can and retreat."*Sadly all of their enemies would also be hearing this but this was the only way he could contact the entire crew present in the castle.

He deactivated the P.A. system and turned back to Edoceo and company.

"Tatsu and whoever freed him should be able to make it out on their own, he's one of our strongest crew members, we should try to exit the castle as fast as we can."

With Shin

Shin was hacking trough the angry mob that was attacking him, body parts flying around the corridor, luckily none formerly attached to him. Things went smooth, the crowd had been thinned and only a handful were still battle ready but then a shadow fell over him.

He quickly rolled to the side and a large tonfa smashed down right where he had been standing moments earlier."Who the fuck are...."Shin never got to finish his sentence as the Tonfa wielding Junior Warden flew at him in an enraged frenzy.The oversized steel tonfa were swung at him as Jay unleashed a flurry of attacks.

The tired Shin had trouble keeping up with this opponent, he was sure the Junior Warden was strong on his own but now driven by his anger he was a fearsome opponent who's strikes made Shin's blades vibrate so hard that his wrists hurt during each strike.

In his current state it was unwise to engage this opponent in close range combat, if he wasn't careful he'd break a wrist or two.

"Reverse Sirocco!"Jay was thrown backwards by the concussive force of this attack.Giving Shin the time he needed to catch his breath.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 8, 2009)

_Elza vs. Melabi_

Elza and Melabi darted through the skies, exchanging blows here and there. Melabi throws her hooksword at Elza again, and like before she dodges the attack. Melabi then flies towards her, striking with her other hooksword. Elza blocks with both arms, but as she does so Melabi's other weapon flies back towards her, stabbing Elza in the back. She bites her lip in pain, and forces Melabi to back off with a swing of her tail.

"That hurt..." Elza tries to pull out the hooksword, but Melabi charged again, slashing Elza's right arm and leaving a fairly large wound. 

"Don't go ignoring me now!" Melabi yells, piercing deeper into Elza's skin with her hook. 

_Ruru vs. Jaspers_

Ruru dodged he rankyaku easily enough. He's fought with his sister so many times he can practically predict when the attack will arrive at his location.

"Rankyaku! Rankyaku! Rankyaku!" More rankyakus flew towards Ruru, but the old pirate dodged them with ease.

Jaspers was getting annoyed. After falling back to the ground he aimed his pogo stick at Ruru, jumping towards the old pirate with his hand extended towards him, going for a shigan.

"How curious...why don't you use geppou or soru like most rokushiki users?" Ruru asked. 

"Because.
I haven't.
learned it.
yet."

Ruru nodded. "I see. Beetle Hammer!" Ruru slams his arm on Jaspers' head before his shigan even connects. Jaspers falls to the sea, incapacitated.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 8, 2009)

Alex continues to walk away from the ground after that fight in the bar and heads to an alley that leads straight to the small port of the town where is his raft.
As he walks he feels his eye bleeding once again and he searches for a sheet or something but nothing around. Then he spots a marine coming towards him like being in a patrol around the town.
*"Hey sir!"* Alex says gentle
_"Yes..?" _the marine responds and steps closer to Alex.
*"Do you have a sheet to clean this blood on my eye?"*
"_Sure. Here..."_ the marine speaks in a polite tone and gives him a piece of white sheet from his pocket. Alex just takes the sheet and walks away from the marine. 

*"Damn, I have to heal that wound somehow.." *Alex thinks as he keeps getting closer to the port.
As the marine was walking suddenly stopped "What the.....he seems like him.." whispered.
_FlashBack_
*Several Years ago....*
"ATTENTION! ATTENTION!"
_"To all marine bases and private marines in the world!"
"A marine called Alex has just betrayed the WG and the Marine HQ. No mercy will be shown upon him. From now on he is another wanted man. "
"There is a possibility of being already dead but never forget this warning. If you ever spot him stop him with any way possible."_

_End of Flashback_

_"Damn yeah it has to be him." _The marine speaks like a maniac with wide open eyes and looks around in panic. He grabs his small Den Den Mushi and calls for backup.

Alex can spot his raft continues forward. But then he hears many step movements coming closer. *"Huh..?"* he looks around in a dizzy look and sees a whole squad of marines.
*"What are you doing morons?"* Alex asks all of them. The marines are from both sides but there is not even a single one in front of him to stop him from fleeing with his boat. They all look at each but they still cannot understand where is the problem of their formation.
_ "You are under Arrest!"_ the leading marine shouts.
*"You want some shit assholes...?"* Alex says in a calm tone even if it seems that he is angry but in fact he seems patient and without stress at all. 

_"Hey, that guy said to be strong you know that, right?"_ one of the marines whispers to the ear of the one next to him.
_"Yes I know, so what we do?"_ he asks the others by his turn.
It seems like stopping and discussing with each other to decide if they should risk their lives or not. After a while they lift their guns again to aim Alex but he is not there._ "Shit! He is on that raft!"_
In midtime Alex already walked to his raft and sailed away from the port. *"Adios Amigos" *he says calmly standing on his throne like chair rubbing his chin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2009)

*With Kaya and Prince...*

The two stand on a small cliff overlooking Mica Island. Kaya restlessly checks her knives and runs her hand through her hair while Prince cleans his blade and his gun for the umpteenth time. They wait in silent anticipation of Alexander's signal.

Kaya shifts her weight to her left leg, and the bag tied to it swings uou, suspended over the ground by a small peice of rope. In it is prince's Devil Fruit.

"So where did you get this?" Kaya asks, breaking the silence. Prince blinks in suprise, his eyes flicking down to the bag.

"What, that? I nicked on Bluebell Island, when we fought the Salvation Pirates," He said conversationally.  "They treated like it was a gift from Oda himself, but they were a bit wierd like that." He glances up towards the islands only town and stands up sharply. "There it is." The mercahnt ships that were approaching Mica Island unfurl their real sails, bearing the Calhan family crest. The Pirate ships already docked on the island open fire, and the fleet returns it. Fodder pours outside from all over the town, screaming and brandishing weapons.

As if on cue, every single fodder doubles over in fear and collapses to the ground. Only a few men remain standing. Redstache is one of them, as is his division commanders. Several of Alexander's Lts. engage the division commanders, leaving Redstache alone.

That's when prince and Kaya strike. Hurling themselves down the cliff like suicidal acrobats, the tumble and roll towards the town. They move quickly, but look extremely silly.

They find Redstache quickly. It is not a very difficult task, as he is the only person besides themselves not fighting or on the ground, moaning in fear and sucking their thumbs. He wields a monstrous quarterstaff and moves on Kaya and Prince, the only targets not taken.

Redstache is not a man of words. He slams his staff at prince and sends the marine flying over a building. He rounds on Kaya, deflects two knives with his teeth, and attempts a move that would not look out of place while one is playing whack-a-mole.

No one is quite certain as to why Redstache is called such, he certainly has no mustache. He does however, have a very nice red beard. When asked about this, he will draw himself up in an offended manner, and ask if Whitebeard doesn't have to be accurate, neither does he. He will then proceed to get etremely drunk and hallucinate that his quarterstaff is a magic broomstick.

Kaya ducked under Redstache's swing and hurled several more knives at him. With suprising agility for a man of his age, Redstache dodged them and smacked Kaya across the face withhis fist, sending her tumbling. He raised his staff to finish the job when Prince shoots him in the back. You don't get to be a pirate captain by collecting bottlecaps of course, and Redstache simply grimaced and kicked Prince through the nearest available building. Kaya tried to stab him in the back of his neck, but he grabbed her wrist and beat her around the head with it. 

About this time Prince realised he was going about this all wrong. He clenched his acheing fist and projected the illusion that Redstache was surrounded by hundreds of naked women. Redstache attempted to grab one at random, and upon realising they weren't real, got terribly angry. This would've been a perfect time for Kaya to finish him, but she was too busy looking away and asking herself why men were such ignorant fools.

What happened next, nobody can say. It was an unprecidated event where Redstache slammed his buiding busting staff into one side of Prince's head, and Kaya smashed a very heavy brick into the other. 

All three combatants stood a moment in suprise as each tried to evaluate what they had done and why. Kaya was asking herself why she had just hit her best friend and only ally. Prince wondered why in hell he had ever cast that mirage, and Redstache wondered what he would have for lunch later. Halfway through his thoughts, Redstache thought to himself, _Ah, what the hell,_ and threw Kaya like a shotput. 

As Kaya hurtled through the air, she dimly saw Redstache pick Prince up by the throat and shake him a bit. She realised quite quickly that if Prince was not already dead, he soon would be. However, she was currently hurtling through the air very fast, and how on Oda's watery Earth would she ever save him?

So she ripped open the bag a took a huge bite out of the disgusting tasting fruit.

What happened next, onlookers described as: Beautiful. Breathtaking. Amazing. While that was true, it was mainly very very painful. The human body was not meant to suddenly have Wings sprout up out of their unsuspecting shoulder blades, or to emit a large burst of explosive light in every direction. But at least she stopped hurtling off.

Kaya's wings pushed her back through the air towards Redstache, an ornate Katana resting in her hands. Her hair, usually bright red, was now a dazzling gold. Her clothes had converted into some sort of robe, and a bright halo rested a few inches abover her head. This matched her now deep blue eyes quite nicely.

Kaya slashed the Katana forward. For a moment, nothing happened. Then next moment, nothing continued to happen. An indetemrinable number of moments later, Redstache roared in pain and examined the bloody stumps his hands used to be. Prince shot to his feet and fired several rounds into the Pirate's head.

*Several Days later...*

Kaya awoke on the deck of the Pirate's Dream, Kent's face inches away from hers. After smacking it away, she look around and said:

"How in Oda's name did I get here?" 

Kent grinned. "Plot device."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 8, 2009)

Kayne Vs Ghoul-

"Nibi slash!" Ghoul thrusts his weapon forward, Kayne jumps back but the two blades at the end jet towards her. "what the hell?" She knocked away one of the blades, however it seemed to curve around and attack her once more. Kayne stopped, spun her staff around and knocked away both blades this time, embedding them into the walls. "Oh? That was good." Ghoul chuckled and pulled back the blades. "Reaper's punishment!" He imitated a fishing stance and sent the blades towards Kayne, She jumped back both blades cutting one of her legs.

Kayne lands on the ground and gently skids to a stop. "Come on them." Ghoul turns his head till it's upside down. "Aren't you stronger?" Kayne steps back slightly disgusted. "No?" Ghoul turns his head back to it's upright position. "Shame." he charges forward in a blur. "Shit." Kayne thrusts her staff forward hoping to hit the man. "where are you aiming?" He appears beside her. "Damn it!" Kayne swings her blade, but Ghoul's staff jabs her stomach and he flips her over his shoulder. Causing her to crash into a wall and be cut by thorns as she slid down.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 8, 2009)

-Belle vs. Sojourner-

He puts his two swords in a cross-like shape.  _"What the hell is he doing now?"_ she thinks to herself.
"God's Wrath."  After calling out the name, the swords created a cross-shaped slash that was aimed straight at Belle.  The force of the attack even managed to cause Sojourner to slide back slightly.  Belle gets shocked for a moment, but is able to jump to the side and dodge it.  
"What the hell was that!?"
"Give up now.  You shall receive a quick and painless death.  If not, you shall receive a painful one."
"To be honest, I don't like any of those choices."
"So be it."  He sheaths one of the swords, and holds on the other with both hands.  "Holy Punishment."  He jumps forward at Belle, whose initial reaction was a swing of her arm.  He then barrages Belle with multiple slashes of her sword.  She manages to block sometimes, occasionally even hitting the hilt of his sword, but this did not stop him.  It started with one cut.  Then two.  By the end of the attack, Belle was covered in cuts all over her arms, legs and torso.  Sojourner then jumps back.

"Have you had enough."
Belle was in pain, and barely standing.  She started feeling dizzy due to the loss of blood.  She takes out a syringe, and jams it into her thigh.  Shortly after, she regains her composure, and takes a defensive stance.  
"Now what was that?"
"A drug to numb the pain.  It works well for me in these sort of situations."
"Proficient in medicine.  Noted."  He then takes out both his blades.  "Micheal's Blade."  The two swords begin to glow with a white aura.
_"It has the opposite feeling from Chris' aura when he uses Violent Night." _
Sojouner then lunges forward, and slashes his blades down.  Again, Belle parries the attack by slicing at the hilt of the blade, yet with another swing, he manages to create a horizontal cut on Belle's stomach.  It appeared as if a white flame was around the perimeter of the cut as it slowly got snuffed out by the blood.  Belle falls on one knee and looks up at Sojourner.  

"My body isn't doing what I'm telling it too.... I guess even if I can't feel any pain, I still have my limits...
He puts his two white glowing swords in a cross-like shape again.  
"So, you're using that attack again?"
"God's Wrath with the combination of Micheal's Blade is the greatest attack in my arsenal.  There is a 0% survival rate when hit."
"I'm sure you're right."
"All.  Intruders.  Must.  Be.  Terminated."  
Belle looks down and smiles at herself.  "I've done all I could.  Its all in God's hands now."
"Holy Spirits Purification."  After calling out the name of the attack, Sojourner slides back due to the force, however, his blade go flying out of his hands, and the attack is shot upward rather than at Belle.  She smirks.  
"What happened?"  He bends over to pick up his swords, but can't seem to grab on.  At that moment, he realizes he no longer has fingers.  "HOW!?"

Belle weakly gets up and begins walking over toward Sojourner.  "I can't believe it actually worked..."
"What did you do?  I do not understand.  I was about to kill you.  This is not logical."
"It'll make sense after you realize what I managed to do.  I quickly realized you were the better swordsman, so I needed to beat you some other way.  When you did your 'Holy Punishment' attack, you may have noticed I swung my arm.  It may have seemed like an odd and unnecessary maneuver, but look at your thigh."
Sojourner looks down, and sees a small syringe sticking out.  "What is this?"
"Its the same numb paining drug that I used."
"It numbs the pain?  How was that supposed to help you?"
"Everytime you came to attack, you may have noticed I hit the hilt of your sword.  That wasn't by accident or reflex.  It was carefully planned.  The point wasn't to block your attacks.  It was to-"
"To slowly cut my fingers," he said as he stood there in shock.  
"Now you get it.  And with the force of your final attack, your fingers couldn't handle the strain, and merely tore off what little connection was left."
Belle now stood face to face with Sojourner.  "Quite the ingenious plan."  
"Thanks."  She the slices down, creating a diagonal cut on Sojourner's chest, sending him flying back onto the ground.
Belle then falls back on her butt and sighs.  "That was a close one."  She then lays on her back and closes her eyes.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 8, 2009)

*Somewhere in the East Blue
*
Lin and the other members of the DSS agency were headed back to Lintu Island. The mission had been a success, they had gotten paid and were in high spirits. They sat on the deck chatting with each other as Dane stood at the front of the boat 

"So what are we going to do with the extra money?" Shane said 
"I need some new stuff"
"None of us mentioned shopping yet you a guy talk about it" Shan said that's really weird
"Hey I like new things, what can I say"

Dane was staring at something in the distance

"I wonder what the hell he is looking at" Lin thought

She got to her feet and walked over to him

"That ship is headed right for us" Dane said as she walked up next to him
"I wonder what they want" Lin said squinting to look at them
"Guys get ready in case we have to fight" Dane said over his shoulder

Shane and Shan stood up and walked up next to him

Meanwhile on The Knights of Tensei ship

"*That has to be them*" 
"*The boat fits the description exactly*" an armored man said in a gruff voice
"*Open fire*" the man said motioning to the medium sized ship.

*BABOOOM BABOOOM BABOOM BABOOOM *

Several cannons roared

"They opened fire" Dane shouted
"Defend the boat"

He pulled his sword free and slashed at cannon balls, Shan used kunai with exploding notes to stop cannon balls while Shane use long lengths of bone to pierce the cannon balls. 

"I'm going to the ship" Lin said
"No stay here" Dane shouted
"We'll die at this rate, I am the only one that can fly"
"Hybrid Point" 

She grew taller and ice blue scales grew out all over her body her nose and mouth became elongated wings grew out of her back and the muscles in them flexed as she moved them around. Her arms got longer and long claws grew out of her finger tips. 

"I'll stop them" she said to with a determined voice

She spread her huge wings and shot into the air and flew off toward the huge ship with great speed, dodging cannonballs along the way. She landed on the ship violently smashing the deck.

"What's the meaning of this?" she asked
"We have done nothing to you"
"*You are alive and free, you are a danger to the world*" the armored man said angrily
"*Capture the dragon*" he said pulling his sword free
"What?"
"*Those old men didn't say a word even after we torched the monastery*"
"*They protected you to the end*" the man said through the grated helmet

Nets flew through the air and landed on Lin, 

"What are you talking about she cried"
"*We have been tracking you since your rampage and escape for the noble*"
"*We have finally found you*" he said triumphantly
"You killed them?" she said tears rolling down her face as she finally understood that the men that raised her were dead
"_Sir we finally got the boat with the last volley_" 

Lin turned her head to see only pieces of wood floating on the water, with no sign of Dane and the others. Anger welled up inside her.

"Stay calm Lin"
"*Continue the volley, I want no debris for them to float on*" the man said with a chuckle
"Stay calm Lin, if you lose it now you won't be able to save them" she said to herself as her breathing got faster
"_Sir I think we got them_"

Lin let loose a blood curdling scream and her eyes glowed with blue light. She began to grow bigger and bigger. The net snapped and several man stabbed at her with spears and swords. She flexed her huge wings and broke several masts. She let loose a roar and a burst of ice blue fire. Several men were engulfed in the flame but their screams were cut short as they froze. The fire began to spread across the boat as it creaked and moaned. She flapped her wings and took off the boat and flew into the air.

"*Don't let her escape*" the man roared

She flew into the air and when she reached into the clouds she looked down to see the boat being engulfed in blue flames. Several men were attempting to out the fire with water but it just froze on contact. She began a dive toward the boat, when she go closer she began to spin. She shot another blast of blue flames from her mouth. This blast along with the spinning motion caused it to spread all over the boat. She hovered in the air above the boat with her wings flapping powerfully. The boat was completely frozen within a matter of minutes. She looked around and a tear ran rolled from her glowing blue eye and froze. While she was in this form she had some semblance of her self but she had no control over it. She in reality became a full dragon with her human mind fogged and not in control. She flew off away from the ship trying to get as far away as possible. A man threw a grated helmet off his head as she tread water. He kept his head above water as he watched the blue form disappear.

"*I'm not done with you yet blue dragon*" he said angrily

Several days later, somewhere on the Grandline

Lin had been in her full dragon form for several days, her strength was waning she looked for somewhere to land to rest but she saw nothing. She noticed a decent sized ship. She knew she couldn't fit on the ship without damaging it heavily. She decided to continue until she saw an island. She was running on pure instinct. The muscles on her wings burned and she began to plummet from the sky at a fast rate, her wings had given out. She blew a huge blast of blue flame onto the water freezing it just as her huge form slammed into the still forming ice burg. 

She reverted to her human form, her clothes ripped and torn. Exposing the brand on her back that she gained when she was sold to the world nobles. She was only conscious for a short while she looked at the vessel as loud cracks could be heard. The collision with it had damaged the ice burg along with the warm water it wouldn't last long. She passed out as the ice burg began to crack up and break apart.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 8, 2009)

*Anglora vs Precila*
"Members of the Unnamed crew, Tatsu has been freed, everyone should wrap up their battles as quickly as they can and retreat." Alph's voice erupted through Anglora's den den mushi. Precila was spinning her scythe, her flaming pig-tails were giving off an immense flame. Sparks erupted from Anglora's nails as they began to grow. 

"Oooooh! Sparks huh! That's pretty nice!" Precila commented as her scythe also became aflame. Anglora threw her hair as answer. "Yes, I am the queen of all sparks. I'll try to make this short, I'm running short on time." Anglora said as her nails began to glow. Anglora sliced at the air with her nails, sending a sparkling air slash at Precila. *"Soaring Hibana Slash!"* Anglora exclaimed.

Precila intercepted the attack with her scythe, easily cutting through the sparkling air slash causing an explosion in the process. "How cute!" Precila said. "If you thought that was cute then stay tuned, *Hibana no stream!"* Anglora bellow as she released a stream of sparks directly towards Precila. Precila began to spin her scythe and then slammed it into the ground radiating a cutting wave of flames that cut right through her sparks. Anglora jumped into the air to avoid the attack.

"If all you're going to do is shoot sparks at me darling then I'll end this now!" Precila said as she started to rush towards Anglora. Anglora mirrored this move and charged towards Precila as well with her nails outstretched. The two clashed, Anglora's nails were at their breaking point as Precila smashed her scythe into them. Then, Precila's flaming pig-tails became even bigger and lunged at Anglora, burning her in the process. 

Precila then persued Anglora with her scythe not giving her anytime to recover. Anglora was dodging for her life. With the scythe's that the guards possessed here, one slice could be fatal. Precila's pig-tails then extended themselves and wrapped around Anglora. "It's been fun!" Precila said as she slashed Anglora. Anglora fell to the ground with a large gash in her midsection. 

She quickly attempted to crawl away from precila, but Precila stalked her slowly, spinning her scythe about. "You're pretty strong girl! Surviving one of my slashes!" Anglora staggered to her feet. "Her fire is what's making my spark attacks fail. Fighting her in hand-to-hand combat will surely be my death. How shall I deal with this?" Anglora questioned as she held her midsection.

Suddenly, the thought hit her. "Fire.....my sparks can cause fire as well!" Anglora said to herself. Precila swung her scythe about and released a surge of flames towards Anglora. Anglora expelled a wave of sparks from her body that surrounded her. She then rotated the sparks around her body. The sparks and the fire collided. After a large explosion, Anglora stood in the smoke unharmed. "Well hun, looks like our abilities have an explosive relationship!" Anglora said with a grin.

Anglora's feet erupted with sparks as she propelled herself towards Precila. Precila charged foward with her scythe outstretched. She held her arms out like an eagle. Sparks gathered around her arms and her entire body. The sparks began to take the form of a phoenix. Anglora was now a glowing phoenix headed directly for Precila. As she reached Precila she crossed her wings and slashed her. *"Elegant Hibana phoenix!* As the sparks dispersed, Precila fell to the ground, defeated.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 9, 2009)

*Aboard The Dark Justice II*

Karl stood and looked at himself in the mirror in his room. He checked his chains, he got word they would be at Wrenchi Island in a few hours. He checked his chains up his sleeves and his two life sized seagulls that were in their holders strapped to his back. He walked over to the closet and took out a white mail cloak with the kanji for Absolute Justice on it's back. It was heavier than he thought it was. The cloak was made up of small white links and was incredibly flexible. It moved easily though his fingers. Looking at it no one would know it was metal. The cloak was different from the jacket he used in the past. It had a greater range of movement and more variety in an offensive sense. As the cloak lay over his back it moved and pulled the chair out from behind him and pushed it under the desk. The edges of the cloak were made so there seemed to be slits. A few of the edges twisted themselves together to become pointed. Karl stepped toward the door and the material untangled itself and hung loosely.

He walked out of his room and locked the door. He made his way to the deck of the *Dark Justice II*. When he got there the sight before him surprised him. The was a blockade of sorts, the pirates seemed to have taken the merchant ships and used them to blockade the island. Karl turned to inform Garrick when he turned he saw Garricks striding toward him, he saluted

"Sir it appears they pirates were expecting us"
"They have attempted to blockade the harbor"
"Your orders Commodore Garrick" Karl said already knowing the answer

*Santa Cruz Island with Tsubaki*

Tsubaki was up well before the whistle blasts that signaled for the cadets to wake up and be redy for PT(Physical Training). There were grumbles as the stood in the middle of the yard.

"*OK Cadets, you want to be officers but it's not all about leading men*"
"*Men like to know they are in good hands*"
"*You have to be in better shape than the men you command*"
"*That's what I am here to help you with*"
"*We will run EVERYDAY*" the man said with a nod
"*Lets go*" he said running off

Tsubaki was the first cadet to move and fall in behind him. She easily kept paste with the man, all the other cadets were much older than her. They had all been in the marines much longer than she had. 

"This is a bit easy" she thought
"Thank oda for Gan"

The man in the lead turned off

"*Through the forest don't you dare slow down*"
"*The one that happens to get back to the base last will be on toilet duty until the next run. *"

They ran for about 45 minutes through the forest. It was very easy for Tsubaki she could hear the forest talking. The trees didn't try to stop her like they did the others. It was active use of her power, she couldn't turn it off. They got back to the base. They were give push ups until a few of the cadets puked.

"*OK Cadets, you have 30 minutes to get ready you have breakfast then a command under pressure course.*"

Tsubaki went through the first day without a hitch, 

"I thought it would be harder" Tsubaki thought to herself as she walked toward the mess hall for dinner

A hand tapped her on the shoulder, she turned to see a familiar face.

"Don't forget our date" Jasmine said flashig her a smile
"I didn't Rear Admiral Smirnov"
"See you later darling" Jasmine said as she continued down the hall

Tsubaki nodded, she had a bite to eat and then hurried to the training room. Jasmine was standing there

"Good, you are on time"
"Good trait for an officer to have"
"So what will you be teaching me?"
"Rokushiki" Jasmine said simply
"I hear you can fight but relying too much on your DF can be dangerous"
"In the short time we have together I will not be able to teach you everything"
"My aim is a mobility technique, an offensive technique and a defensive technique"
"It will be hard, and how fast me move is totally dependent on you"
"We may only get though one or two of those"
"You think you can handle it?"
"Yes maam" Tsubaki said with a smile
"There is a bag over there, I had special training clothes made for you"
"They are to be worn at all times while you are at this base"
"Including PT and Classes"

Tsubaki walked over to the bag and picked it up. Inside it was a normal looking uniform like the one she wore. 

"There must be something special about it" she thought

She put it on piece by piece and realized she felt heavy, she lifted the bag and it jingled. 

"There are a pair of ankle weights in there also my dear"
"Those are to also be worn at all times"
"When you get those on lets get started" Jasmine said with a smile

Tsubaki walked over to Jasmine and they stood facing each other

"Today we will start simple, I will demonstrate the techniques you will be learning"
"Soru" Jasmine said 

She moved around the room effortlessly, Tsubaki could follow her movement but just barely. She reached a dummy

"Shigan" Jansmi said again 

She punched several holes in the dummy with her finger. She used Soru again and moved to a different part of the training room. She punched a button and several spikes shot out a machine

"Kami-e" she said as her body became thin and paper like as she dodged the spikes

Tsubaki watched her in amazement

"OK those are what we will be working on"
"Today we will work only on the theory of how each technique works and why they work"
"After a day of wearing the training clothes you should be ready to start with the real training"
"So lets start with Soru" Jasmine said as Tsubaki listened intently


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 9, 2009)

Some hours passed and the raft was still floating....
Alex opens his eyes and spots a huge figure on the horizon....as it comes clsoer it takes a more clear form, it seems like a ship.....pirate ship.
*"A pirate ship huh?"*

The raft heads straight for the figure of the ship. The figure head of the ship can seen now as it shows the confidence and glory of this pirate crew.

*"An Angel.......that seem weird but cool as well....." *Alex thinks as he approaches the ship from the left side.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2009)

*On the Pirate's Dream...*

"Dragon at 1 o'clock!" Kent yelled lazily, slamming yet another fodder out of his makeshift ring. "Next."

Jorma glanced up from _Soge Weekly_ "Oh what do you know...a dragon." He goes back to reading his magazine and suddenly shoots up. "A dragon!" He shouts, running to the edge of the boat for a better view. The Dragon releases a huge gout of blue flame, which freezes the water it touches. The dragon then collapses onto the ice, reverting to a smaller form. "It's a zoan user!" Jorma shouts.

"Tatsu?" Kent asks, remembering the zoan who had handed him his ass on Innana.

"No this ones blue...and I think that's a girl! We gotta save her!" He strips off his jacket and dives into the water, swimming frantically twards the girl's prone form.

"Wouldn't it have been easier for me to fly out there and get her?" Kaya asks Kent, who is now in the process of beating one fodder with his best friend. "Or Derrick?"

"Probably, yeah. And I could've geppou'd out there too. But this is way funnier."


After several minutes of hard swimming, Jorma reaches the frozen ice. It's slowly breaing apart, and Jorma can see a young girl, not much older than himself, lying on it. Her back is branded, but Jorma isn't really paying attention. He grabs the girl and begins swimming back to the boat.

"So what's her name?"

"I dunno. What's that brand on her back?" Kent, Jorma and Kaya stand over the unconscious girl, while the fodder doctor checks her out.

"She's fine, simple exhaustian and stress seems to be the problem. Bring me when she wakes."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 9, 2009)

*Aboard The Arch Angel*

Nicobi wrapped him self in the heavy chain used for the anchor and was doing pull ups over the side of the boat. Everytime he pulled up he saw the crew, he didn't bother to count. When he exercised now he just did it until he could no longer continue. He was plenty strong already and there was no way for him to increase his streangth on the boat so he worked on the endurance of his muscles.

He watched what the crew was doing each time he pulled up. Sanya seemed to be sorting through he dials. Ever so often something strange would happen, a strange smell or a flash of light. She would shake it off and start giggling uncontrollably. Helen and Anji sat deep in meditation, Nicobi could never do that. He needed to constantly be moving, meditation was good but it just wasn't for him. The doctor sat on a chair and seemed to be whittling a piece of wood with a small knife he kept on his person. Mathias was practicing his martial arts, he flowed gracefully through the forms. It always looked like he was dancing. Nicobi saw something out the corner of his eye, a man on a raft. Sitting on a chair that looked like a throne floating toward *The Arch Angel*

"Guys, another stray" Nicobi boomed startling everyone on deck
"Mathias" he said as he pulled himself onto the deck
"Sanya can you help me get this chain off please" Nicobi said struggling to untangle the heavy chain from himself
"I tangled myself up" he said sheepishly

The crew moved to the rail to see the new comer as Nicobi lay on the deck fighting with the heavy chain. Sanya wasn't much help, she couldn't even lift the chain. He eventually got it off by which time the man was on the deck of The Arch Angel

"What's up with meeting random people at sea" Nicobi asked Sanya
"First Helen, then Anji now this guy"
"Why can't we find floating treasure or something" Nicobi said looking down at Sanya

Sanya began to answer but Nicobi realized who he was talking to. Before she could get more than a word out he put his hand over her mouth and smiled.

"Rhetorical question" he said smiling

*Aboard the Pirate's Dream
*
Lin rolled around on a bed, she sat bolt upright but he body burned all over. The pain was too much she lay on the bed. She could move her head, she looked around the room and saw a boy sitting on a chair sleeping. 

"What is this place, where am I?" she thought to herself then it hit her
"They are all dead"

The images of her friends flashed in her head. Lung, Suun, Shane, Shan, Dane. The monastery burning to the ground, tears began to stream from her face. She couldn't even move her hands to wipe the tears from her eyes. She lay there sobbing silently. She suddenly heard a voice

"I'll get the doctor for you" the voice said

The boy got up and walked out the door

"I must have made a great first impression on who ever he was" she said silently
"I have to stop crying" she said 
"Worse things have happened to me" she reassured herself

She thought for a moment

"Nope I'm lying to myself" she thought as tears rolled down the side of her face

A doctor came into the room followed by the boy

"Tell me what happened my dear" the doctor said

Lin gave him an apprehensive look

"You can tell me, we won't hurt you" the doctor said in a calming voice
"My ship and my friends were attacked by some men in armor"
"I flew over to talk to them and they tried to capture me"
"I don't have full control of my power so I'm not exactly sure what happened after that"
"The last thing I remember is the cannons destroying the ship and what was left of the debris"
"Those men killed anyone I could have called my family" she said beginning to sob again
"OK" 
"Sounds like you have been through a lot" 
"You need to eat, and rest your body is exhausted"
"I'm not hungry"
"You still need to eat, you will get very very sick if you don't"
"I'd be better off dead" Lin said
"I have nothing left" tears rolling down her face


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2009)

*The Pirate's Dream....*

"I'd be better off dead." Lin said, tears rolling down her face "I have nothing left." 

Kent, Jorma and Kaya hung outside the door, peering in. Lin hadn't noticed them yet. "Oooooh, this is the part where somebody slaps her and makes her get her act together right?" Kent asks eagerly, moving forward. Jorma and Kaya grab his arms and pull hard backwards.

"Damnit Kent, don't slap her. State she's in you'd probably wind up killing the poor thing."

"Poor thing? Look who's grown a soul."

*Thwap!*

Kaya marches angrily into the room, followed by a reluctant Kent and Jorma. "Hi, I'm Kaya. What's your name?" She asks, sticking out a hand. Jorma and Kent nod noncommitedly.

*Onboard the Dark Justice II....*

Prince enters the mammoth of a ship, whistling his apreciation. "Now this is a friend of a ship. I approve." He says to nobody in particular, taking a small puff on a cigarette. His wardrobe has changed somewhat since he was last with TFAJ. He now weras a coat with the word 'Justice' writting on it, and a standard maine cap worn backwards on his head, lying there with a perfect carelessness. His revolver hangs lossley on his hip opposite his sword, and he's swapped out his gauntlet for a simple pair of black gloves. He grinned broadly, entering his new quarters. Despite the size of the ship, his room seems to actually have shrunk, but Prince doesn't mind. "Ah, home sweet home." He mutters to himself, flopping down on his bed. On his nightstand lies a small dossier, and Prince recognizes a mission statement when he sees one. "Oh goody," He mutters sarcastically. "Looks like I got back just in time." He flips open the dossier. A tall, slender blond woman stares at him, holding two long sticks in either hand.

*Charlotte 'Thunderstorm' Ellis
First mate of the Jungle Jane Pirates
Bounty: 60 million*

Prince grimaces. "Oh, fun...."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 9, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirates Dream*

Lin could hear people talking outside but she couldn't make out what they were saying. She wiped the tears from her eyes as the door opened. Lin looked at the new comers. She took stock of them, the boy was the one who was sitting in her room earlier he was rubbing the back of his head, the other two she didn't know. The woman looked very annoyed for some reason, 

"Hi, I'm Kaya. What's your name?" She asks 

She stuck out a hand, Jorma and Kent nod noncommitedly. Lin looked at them she was amazed at how quickly Kaya's face changed to match her voice

"My name is Lin Shaw" she said taking Kaya's hand and squeezing it weakly
"Where am I?"
"The last thing I vaguely remember was being attack by some men in knights armor"
"I don't even know how I got here" she said fighting back a sniffle
"Who saved me?"

Lin looked at the three of them then she began to feel ashamed of herself. She was just chattering on without giving them a chance to answer her. She began to blush and hung her head.

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Rensuei pulled himself onto the boat and climbed the mast without saying a word to Kai or Nila who stood on the deck awaiting his return.

"What's wrong with him?" Nila asked

Rensuei may have been many things but rude to his friends he was not. He always had a smile for Nila when they weren't arguing about humans.

"He lost it, went crazy"
"Good thing Sontei here was there"
"Ginkai mistakenly attacked him and he was ready to fight him seriously" Kilik said in disbelief
"Hi, i'm Sontei" Sontei said 

He offered a hand to Kai then Nila

"Well hello there pretty lady" he said to Nila with a smile

There was a bulge on his back as his sail fin was held in check by his shirt

"I think we should get out of here before the marines send back up" Sontei said
"You are injured" Nila said getting closer to him touching the blood stains with her finger tips

The blood from his injuries seeped though his shirt

"It's nothing, I'll be fine" 
"I'll dress those for you" she said disappearing below deck

Kai and Kilik had gotten to getting the ship ready for departure, Kilik was pulling up the anchor and Kai was unfurling the sails. Nila got her stuff and dressed Sontei's wounds. He sat on the ground next to where Ginkai lay,

"That's an awesome idea" he said looking at the sleeping fishman

Sontei leaned on his elbow and was sleeping within 10 seconds

*Santa Cruz Island with Tsubaki
*
Tsubaki walked out of the training room a little after twelve in the morning. She was tired, not only physically but mentally. Jasmine had been pounding into her the theory of the Rokushiki techniques she was to be taught. Soru, Shigan and Kami-e. She understood how they worked and and why they worked.

"Tomorrow same time my dear" Jasmine said with a smile
"If you are found out of your bed at this hour you will be punished"
"I'd advise you don't get caught" Jasmine said with a curious smile
"Here you'll need vitamins to prevent your body from being run dow" Jasmine said taking a bottle out her jacket pocket

The threw the bottle to Tsubaki and blurred down the corridor disappearing around a corner. Tsubaki was getting better tracking her movement she no longer just disappeared she blurred and she could see where she went and what she did. Tsubaki looked at the bottle and read the instructions.

"These will be useful, but it may not be enough"
"I need to up my intake of nutrients like only I can" she said with a smile
"It's not cheating this is my personal training, if I'm tired it will just be a waste of time." she said convincing herself

She staggered into her room with the weights and weighted uniform on. She took them off and set her alarm. She brushed her teeth then her hair and plopped down on the bed.

"Gotta be up in four hours" she said with a yawn as she drifted off to sleep


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2009)

"Who saved me?" Lin looked at the three of them then she began to feel ashamed of herself. She was just chattering on without giving them a chance to answer her. She began to blush and hung her head.

Kent moved forward as if to try and slap her again, but Jorma and Kaya managed to restrain him. "We don't really know how you got here, Kent noticed you flying around off in the distance." She said, motioning towards Kent. "We watched you fly around for a minute or two before you froze a platform on the ocean and collapsed. Jorma here," She said, shoving Jorma towards Lin, "Was the idiot that swam out and got you." Jorma grinned and held out his hand in a kind of wave. "You're on our ship now, the Pirate's Dream. We're the Blade Pirates." Kent smiled proudly.

"I'm the captain!"

"Yes you are..." Kaya said, rolling her eyes at Lin. "This isn't all of us though. There's still Flynn, Usagi, Derrick, Zeke, William and Angelina."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 9, 2009)

_On the Pirate's Dream_ 

Derrick walked down to the infirmary, he had gotten a few new wounds from the battle with the gnome like creature and his giant pet mammoth and he still had some damage from his previous battle with the knife wielder of Taskforce Absolute Justice.

He made his way there and sat down. He saw a there being treated by the doctor, he had heard a dragon zoan appeared before, he assumed that it was her, "Pick it up doc, I've got some new wounds that need work, and some old ones that you didn't do a good enough job on last time," he had gone to see the doctor so many times with all of his injuries he had gotten a little too comfortable with him, now having no problem bossing him around.

He gave a quick look at the girl but then turned away. As usual he decided to keep to himself. He had gained friendships with a few of the main crew members but still was terrible at meeting new people.

The others soon make their ways down and introduce themselves. Derrick gives a slight wave, "Derrick," he says, not giving much effort.

_*Tatsu vs Sid*_

Sid leaped out of the way of the charging dragon, "You know I'm right," he smacks his whip into Tatsu, "The Swordsmen. Dead," WHIP, "Gunner. Dead," WHIP, "Android, Drummer, Coward, Traitor. Dead," he whips Tatsu one time for each of the members, "The Shipwright, being digested as we speak," he says with a grin and a final whip followed up with a blast from his ring that send him crashing into the wall.

He reverted to human form and took a few deep breaths, "I've already told you they're stronger than that!" he turns into Hybrid Point and fires a blast of fire but Sid intercepts it with a ring blast.

Tatsu uses the explosion to move in, "Dragon Claw!" he slashes Sid across the chest with his claws but Sid leaps back and smacks Tatsu across the face with his energy whip that extends from his ring. 

Tatsu is spun around by the force, Sid then whips him right on the back, on top of his old whip scars, "Ghah!" he falls to his knees.

Sid's eyes light up, "Ah, that's right, your the circus freak that was all caged up," Tatsu flashes back to the Ringmaster whipping him. His eyes shoot wide open, he turns back to attack Sid but he is hit with the whip again and sent tumbling away.

He slowly gets to his feet, "You won't whip me again..." he says with a serious voice, "Oh really Circus Freak? We'll see about that!" he pulls back his ring and whips it forward. 

Tatsu grabs the end of the whip before it can hit him. He squeezes it in his hand, the energy burning the palm of his hand, "I said you won't whip me again!!!" he pulls the whip, the energy getting ripped out of the ring, and grows into his largest Dragon Point that he can while still being in control.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 9, 2009)

I have the most efficient way of exiting this old prison. On my way up here I managed to get an All Access Security card, which means that there's no door we can't pass," Damian announced, " Also, once we manage to get outside, I can make a portal to your ship, so we can get away easily."

" Sounds like a great idea! With your card, we'll be out of here in no time! Now come on, let's get going!" Emirir replied, full of energy after resting for a short while after defeating the guard android, just as he was designed. It wasn't his power supply, but his rapid excitement that caused mass amounts of artificial Adrenaline that flowed through him. Edoceo had made him as human as possible, after all.

" Alright then, I believe it would be best if we started for the elevator, which according to the guards is just at the end of that hallway," Edoceo said as he pointed to the elevator, only a short distance away from them. It would be the most direct route to the entrance, and there wouldn't be much intrusion, for almost all the guards had been searching the stairs, not noticing that the card keys were missing.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 9, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream
*
Lin looked at them and nodded, she knew she must have went full dragon but she didn't know for how long. 

"Thanks Jorma" she said with a smile
"Hello Captain Kent nice to meet you" she said offering her hand to Kent
"It sounds like there is a lot of you" Lin said in wonderment

Just then Derrick walked into the room

"Pick it up doc, I've got some new wounds that need work, and some old ones that you didn't do a good enough job on last time,"
"Sorry I'm taking up the doctor's time"
"I'm really fine" she said

She stood up and her knees buckled. Jorma was the first to reach and keep her steady.

"I'll get out of your way" she said looking at Derick's back

She unsteadily walked to the door and collapsed in the hall way

"I'm still a bit weak" she said with a laugh
"I just need something to eat then i'll be on my way" she said pulling herself to her feet

When she said that it hit her, she had no one left and no where to go. She was alone in the world. She broke down crying again

"When will I get a break?" she sobbed sitting on the ground
"My parents were killed, my aunt and uncle treated me like a slave"
"I was sold to nobles branded and force fed a devil fruit"
"Only to finally reach back to my home for a few weeks"
"To have it burnt to the ground and the only family I ever had tortured and killed"
"What did I do to deserve this" she said weeping
"I have nothing again, I'm alone in the world again"

Before Kaya could stop him Kent was in front of her and slapped her hard in her face. Lin looked up at him in amazement

"You need to get it together" Kent said proudly

Kaya smacked him hard on his head and he began rubbing it his expression didn't change

"Are you alright?" Kaya asked 

Lin put a hand to where Kent had slapped her and felt her hot skin

"You're right" she said 

Jorma and Kaya's mouth dropped

"He's right?" Jorma asked
"Yes"
"I can't sit here crying like a baby, because I had a hard life"
"I'm going to do something about it" she said pulling herself to her feet
"Can I stay with your crew Captain Kent?"
"I'll pull my weight, I'm not as weak as I look" she looked at him with strong determined eyes


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 9, 2009)

*On the Pirate's Dream*

Derrick sighed at what he had caused. He walked up to the girl and swepted her up in his arms, "Don't walk, your obviously in worse condition then your playing it off to be," he brought her back to one of the beds and put her down.

"And don't worry, I get beat up like this pretty much all the time so I'm used to it," he starts to walk away, "You'll see for yourself, because our idiot Captain wouldn't turn back a soul that wanted to join his crew," he phases through the ground, "Literally," he says heading to his room through the floor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates...*

Shortly after Derrick phased through the floor, Kent began jumping up and down, chanting. "It worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked, it worked..."

*Thwap!*

Kaya smacked him in the back of the head, putting an end to that.

"I think he means we'll be happy to accept you," she said as Jorma helped Lin back into her bed. "Kent's a bit of an idiot, but he doesn't loose often, so our little arangement works." She pulls her hair back in a quick ponytail and lets it fall loose again. "So right now, you focus on getting some food and rest."

"I've already ordered some." The doctor said, heading towards the door. "Now I guess I need to check on Derrick." He walks out the door towards Derrick's room.

"Yeah, our crew's roster changes a lot," Jorma said, sitting back down next to Lin's bed. "Kent's obsessed with our crew having a high bounty, so he keeps accepting more and more people. Some die, others just disappear."

"Like Zeke." Kent said, watching Kaya warily. "Where the hell is he?" Jorma and Kaya shrugged.

"And then there was Kreon."

"The art person."

"Zooey." At Zooey's name, the mood in the room lowers somewhat. Kent looks sadly out the window. Jorma fiddles with his Kabuto. Kaya sighs. After a moment they seem to get better, but there's still some tension in the room.

"So how did you wind up here?" Kent asked before Kaya or Jorma could stop him. "Why'd you become a pirate?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 9, 2009)

With Shin

A familiar voice was suddenly broadcasted, it was that of Alph informing everyone present that Tatsu had been freed and that the crew should escape.
Shin was currently in a battle and so had to wrap it as quickly as possible.

"Mistral!"Shin performed a flurry of thrusts that sent piercing air blasts towards Jay. The enraged Junior Warden expertly deflected each and every last one away with his tonfa before he quickly went after Shin again.

Shin sheathed his blades and took a deep breath, he needed to concentrate for what he had planned.He focused on Rek, he needed his anger to flare up and all those not so pleasant memories of Rek would do just fine. Shin's complexion turned scarlet briefly, heat seemed to emanate from him.He only activated the Solar Surge mode for a few seconds but it was enough to use this technique.

"NatsuKaigan: Juujitsushitsu Kaze-Maru!"He grabbed the handle of his third blade, the nodachi named Izanami and as he spun around he unsheathed, slashed and sheathed again in one move. The strength boost from the Solar Surge allowed him to unleash a powerful slash that split the cell block in halve.

The angle of the cut made the side Jay was on slide and fall away from Shin,  Jay attempted to climb up and leap towards Shin but the damaged structure gave in and crumbled.Showering him with rubble until he completely disappeared from Shin's view.

The tired Shin took a moment to regain his breath and then spin on his heel and headed for the nearest exit, he didn't need to search for Tatsu anymore so him and the rest should try to get off the island as quickly as possible, last thing they needed was a Buster Call.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2009)

An intense fireball explodes in front of Annie blasting her backwards and sending her sprawling across the polished metal floor of the prison corridor. The Gunslinger coughs, feeling disoriented as smoke and debris fly everywhere, obscuring her vision. 

Annie's attacker speeds through the smoke and appears in front of her. A tan skinned woman with short cut bright red hair, wielding a flaming sword composed of a blade of pure flame that glows bright orange with intensity. Annie eyes her as she gets to her feet, the woman wears a short denim jacket over a black sports bra, a leather miniskirt, fishnet stockings, and red high heeled boots whose tips look like they could pierce human flesh. 

*Burning Darla 
Elite Guard *

"Nice boots," Annie tells her, still chewing her cherry gum and blowing a bubble, *POP!* Annie stands to her full height, gripping both the gold revolvers by her side. 

"Why thank you," Darla responds with a chuckle. 

"Are you a size 6 by any chance?" Annie asks her. 

Darla nods with an amused expression, "Uh huh." 

"Good I'll rip them off your feet after I kick your ass!" Annie responds, *POP!* She moves her hands in a blur and opens fire on the female elite guard. 

"Hmpf...in your dreams hussy!" Darla furrows her brow and spins on her feet slashing at the hail of bullets, *"Lanza De Fuego!" * A wide sweeping arc of orange fire flies out of her flaming sword that melts the bullets and continues traveling towards Annie. 

"Wow that's hot stuff!" Annie exclaims, firing at the flame with a single shot, *"Foam Round!" * A lone bullet flies out of the barrel of her gun and explodes into a giant writhing mass of gray foam that douses the flame, creating black smoke and creating a sizzling sound. Suddenly Annie's mantra sounds off like an alarm in her brain and she instinctively somersaults as Darla appears behind her stabbing with her flaming sword. Annie dodges the stab but the heat from the sword singes her left arm. 

"Not bad!" Darla exclaims as she chases after the Gunslinger. 

Annie lands on the floor in a crouching position and fires back at Darla, aiming at non vital parts of the woman's body. Darla rapidly twirls her sword around in a circle in response, *"Protector De Fuego!"* creating a flaming wall in front of her that melts the bullets. 

"What a revoltin' development!" Annie curses in annoyance as she ducks a horizontal slash from Darla. The flaming swordswoman slashes wildly now, pumping her arms furiously and attacking from all angles. Annie reacts quickly, ducking and dodging, trying to create space to fire back, but even though she evades every strike the heat of the sword singes her skin. 

Darla's flaming sword glows white hot suddenly as Annie flips away. Darla slashes upwards at Annie in a vertical arc, *"Espada De Fuego!" * Annie eyes widen as a white hot spear of flame shoots out of Darla's sword. 

"Time to cool off some of that heat sis!" Annie yells, in the mood to end this fight now before she incurs any serious injuries, *"Glacier Round!"* Annie fires a single bullet that glows ice blue as it flies through the air. It hits the flame and explodes into a giant mass of ice particles that glimmer like diamonds. The ice particles expand and join together, creating a mass of flowing ice that envelops the flame and freezes everything in its path....including Darla who tries to slash at the ice with her flaming sword but the burning blade sputters out as the ice races up her arms and freezes her into solid ice down to the knees, right where she stands. 

"Whew!" Annie wipes the pouring sweat from her brow, "Much more refreshing," she mutters as she walks through the frozen corridor towards Darla. Annie looks at her frozen face with a smirk, blowing another bubble, *POP!* "You'll be fine," she mutters,  "As soon as you melt in like three hours...."

She kneels down in front of Darl and starts pulling off her red high heeled boots which she's thankful to see are unscathed. "I'm glad you have such great fashion sense," she says with amusement, stuffing the boots into her satchel.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 9, 2009)

~Grand Line Open Sea~

The wind was blowing in the north as it blew with the sail of a small fishing boat out in the grand line having only two people  being on this ship known for their father's greatness was the Dagger Brother's. Louis was dressed in a red over coat over his other red vest and normal clothed shirt and wearing a feathered hat, he was up at the wheel of the ship making sure that they were on course towards the next island which was Water 7.

Out of the bedroom you could hear a sound or more of a grumble as Louis turned to see his brother Dregg as he was wearing his blue over coat though it was rested on his shoulders and blue vest with his same cloth and feathered hat only slightly diffrent looking towards Louis. "What the hell are we still doing on sea? I thought we were supposed to be there by today?"  Louis just sighed as his brother has always been this way. "Yes but is today over yet?" Dregg's eye twitched alittle. "Are you asking for a fight?"

Louis just shook his head. "If your going to have such a hot head go up the the bow of the ship and see for yourself if we are almost there?" Dregg said somthing under his breath that even Louis couldnt understand as he made his way up towards the front of the ship and looked for himself seeing nothing but the open sea. "Damn....there really is nothing...are you sure were going the right way?" Louis nodded his head. "Of course, the log pose is pointing straight and that's the way were going."  Dregg just let out alittle whining noise. "You better be right..." As they kept there way towards Water 7.

 ~ Just before the reverse mountain. ~

Darius was on his new ship just expecting anything that looked out of the ordinaly though he doubted it as he went into the little room that was just below the ship seeing his cargo all packed up and then glanced to see somthing he missed just before leaving as it was a log pose that the old man had given him as he left it on the ship leaving a note about thanking him. 

Suddenly the ship began to become alittle unstable as Darius ran back up towards the ships bow untile his eye's began to fill with exciment. "Finally, there it is." He said looking up to see a mountain itself but not just any...this one was having the water going in reverse as he spent no time admiring it and went towards the back of the ship where the rutter was to steer the ship. 

The ship was then pulled up by the force of the waterfall and quickly was beggining to become uncontrolable. But he held on for his life even though with one man doing this the ship hand been hitting the edge's of the mountain as he only praied for his safty. Then all of a sudden it stopped as Darius blinked for a few moments and then felt his ship going downward at incredable speed though still being able to steer the ship he was able to look up alittle ways seeing the opening itself as the ship finally came to a resting stop and began to be blown by the wind he was finally here...in the grand line.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 9, 2009)

*Tatsu vs Sid*

The giant dragon rushes at the General of the Elite Guards. Sid dives out of the way of a claw coming at him and fires a blast from one of his rings, *"Dragon Fire!" * the blast is easily overpowered by Tatsu's attack. 

Sid quickly blocks as the fire engulfs him. He walks out of the fire and tosses his burning coat away. He fires another blast from one of his rings and then moves his wrist around as it approaches the giant dragon. The blast begins to encircle him by command of his hand. 

He thrusts his hand forward and the blast heads right for Tatsu but he turns around and smacks it down with his hand, "Damn lizard!" he activates his energy whip and rushes forward, "Remember! Your friends are all going to die!" he says thrusting his weapon at the beast.

Tatsu grabs the whip with his massive hand, "Remember what I said? My friends are too strong, *Dragon Cross*!" he fires a giant flaming X at his opponent and it crashes into him, "And your not gona' whip me again!"

He dives out of the flames completely burnt and pats them off, "Well your part right, I won't whip you with this little thing..." he says holding up the whip ring. He pulls a ring that is hanging by his neck off and pushes a button on it. Suddenly all of his rings begin to glow. 

A beam from each of them shoots at the ring in his hands. He then places the ring onto his ring finger, "For a giant dragon..." the ring glows and shoots a massive beam out of it. However it is not a ranged attack, but a massive whip that extends from out of the ring tip, "We'll need a giant whip!"

Tatsu growls at it, "Too bad it won't be hitting me..." Sid grins, "Oh it'll hit you, one way or another," he cracks the whip and a giant blast of electricity comes out of it.

It hits right into the unsuspecting dragon, "Cr-crap!" he says as it shocks him, "I'm done with this crap...Lets finish this!" Sid nods, "Your right, I need to get a body count of your crew done," he says with a grin.

Sid charges at him, *"Whip of Inprisonment!"* he swings it forward, *"Dragon Cross!"* he shoots, letting a massive flaming X out, much bigger than the previous one.

It makes contact with the whip and expands into a giant ball of fire that engulfs them both. The entire room is scorched, and as the smoke clears Tatsu walks out in human form. He spots Sid on the ground, his ring short circuiting.

He slowly starts to walk up to him when the ring begins to speak, "Ge-General! General!" it comes through, "Talk..." he says in a barely conscious voice, "Elite Agents Precila, Shinobi, and Darla have all been taken out!" Sid's eyes grow wide, "What!" Sid shouts with the little energy he has, "Yes, the Unnamed Crew has defeated them all, as well as the Warden!"

Tatsu has made his way even closer to the downed Sid, "Well, looks like my friends are doing just fine," he takes a deep breath, *"DRAGON FIRE!"* he fires a wave of fire that hits him right on and then heads out to find the others.

As he leaves he does a head count, "Well that's three Guards defeated, I guess that means three of the crew made it out, the Warden too so that's another, and I just heard Alph so he's fine. I don't know how many more guards there are but I do know Jessie is fighting some monster so I've got to find her before I leave!" he takes flight and begins to soar through the halls.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 9, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream*

"So how did you wind up here?" Kent asked before Kaya or Jorma could stop him. 
"Why'd you become a pirate?"

Lin looked at Kent and the others

"Well what day is today?"
"It's Sunday" Jorma answered first
"I was in the east blue heading home"
"That was on Wednesday morning" she said

Kaya and Jorma gave her a look, Kent seemed to be deep in thought

"He asked me a question and he isn't even listening to me" Lin thought to herself
"I don't have control of my full dragon form, sometimes when I get emotional I lose control and turn into a full dragon. I assume that's what you saw"
"As for being a pirate"
"I guess I wasn't a pirate until I asked to join your crew a few seconds ago"
"I'm going to try to find out exactly who those guys that attacked me are" Lin said

She gave Kent a look that said she was finished speaking, she cleared her throat to get his attention.

"This ship is pretty nice for a pirate ship though" Lin said looking at Kent

*Aboard The Dark Justice II*

Karl wait for Garrick to reply

"Send the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to hell" he said blowing a cloud of smoke into the air
"*All cannons ready*" Karl shouted

The other officers we coming on to the deck one by one until they were all up there. Prince appeared suddenly

"When did he get back?" Karl thought to himself
"_We are in range sir_" a marin said
"All cannons fire" Karl announced
"I want all the ships gone"

*BABBOOOm BABBOOOM*

Cannon fire rang out destroying several sips before the could get a shot off

"*Whoa that's a monster of a ship*" Brand said looking at *The Dark Justice II*
"We can't stop them from landing Cleeve" said
"We'll need to retreat to the castle and attempt to hold it against them
"We need to get them off the ship" Cleeve said
"He's right" Jane said
"I WANT TO FIGHT THEM"
"Calm down Rune you will get to fight them" Jane said in a calming tone

The four pirate captains walked back to the huge castle located at the center of the island.

*Gahm Island, With Tsubaki*

Tsubaki woke up at the sound of the whistle and put on her training clothes and he weights. She thought about the first thing she would learn, Soru. 

"Jazz told me to think about the way I move now and how I should move while doing Soru"

She began to jog down the corridors until she was out in the yard

"*OK Cadets*"
"*Lets run run run*" the man said clapping his hands

Jasmine was standing out in the yard looking at Tsubaki, she flashed a smile at her and walked off as Tsubaki ran past her. 

"OK this is harder than I thought it would be" Tsubaki thought

Tsubaki was last in the group, she tried her hardest to go faster but she knew she wouldn't complete the run if she pushed too much. She did her best to stay with the group. As the were entering the compound she put on a burst of speed but she was still just last.

"*Cadet Tsubaki*" 
"*From first to last, what is happening to you*"

Tsubaki was breathing hard, she lifted her pant leg and revealed the weights. 

"*That shouldn't be enough to slow you down that much*"
"The entire uniform is made with weighted fabric" Tsubaki said breathlessly
"I'm sorry but you were last, you will have toilet duty today"
"I understand sir" Tsubaki said 

They did the rest of their PT which consisted of push ups into jumping jacks

"This sucks, this really sucks" Tsubaki thought
"*That's it for today*" the officer said

Tsubaki sauntered off toward the dorms to bath and get ready for breakfast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2009)

*The Pirate's Dream...*

Lin gave Kent a look that said she was finished speaking, she cleared her throat to get his attention.

"This ship is pretty nice for a pirate ship though" Lin said looking at Kent. Kent looked up.

"Oh. Yeah. We stole it from this Jackass World Noble." Kent said offhandedly. Jorma sighs with pleasure, remembering that particular event.

"You threw him in the ocean," He said dreamily. "and then Flynn fished him out, only to interrogate him on the treasure and throw him back in. That was the life." He and Kent high fived. Kaya stayed silent, remembering Alexander. His last name had been Calhan, same as the noble that owned this ship before them. Surely they couldn't be...

"Anyway," Jorma said, turning back to Lin. "This ship's library is chock full of stuff. If we look hard enough, we could probably find something on you armored attackers." He shrugged. "It's just a thought."

*The Dark Justice II...*

Prince laughed as the *Dark Justice II*'s mammoth cannons bombarded the pirate ships into oblivion. "Now that's more like it!" He shouted, clapping his approval of the show. "Much better than our old ones!" He glanced around the senior officers. "Hey, where's Tsubaki? And who the hell are those guys?" He asked, pointing at Eric and Fez. "And since when do we have a cat?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 9, 2009)

*The Dark Justice II*

Eric watches as the cannons destroy everything in their path and their ship approaches the island. An unfamiliar face is with the rest of the officers and the cat, "And who the hell are those guys?"

Eric at the man pointing a finger at him, "Lt. Eric Jager, and who the hell are you? I've been on this ship for a few days and I haven't seen you once. Even if this ship is huge I've gotten knowledge of the high ranking members of the ship," he pauses, "Ah, you must be a nobody on this ship."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2009)

*The Dark Justice II...*

"Ah, you must be a nobody on this ship."

"Who are you talking to?" Prince asks curiousl, now standing on Eric's other side. Eric glances at him, then looks towards the Prince he had been speaking to, but that one gave a jaunty, wordless wave and disinegrated. He turned back towards Prince, but was now facing a mirror image of himself. He then got to watch himself turn into a puddle of goo and reform into a line of dancing rabbits. Prince laughed, reappearing where he had first been standing. "Lt. Jr. Grade Prince, at your service. I've been on vacation." He said. "You know, the beach, the sand, the taking down of a crazy pirate captain and his fleet of 2000 fodder, the usual." He took a long drag on his cigarette and snapped his fingers. A tsunami roared towards the island, crashing down on the pirate's castle, but when it cleared there was no sign of damage. Prince grinned. "That outta shake 'em up."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2009)

Commodore Garrick sees, not going to be a Junior Lt. for very long, or perhaps not going to be breathing for very long, Prince. He furrows his brow and stares at Prince in disbelief. 

"What in the name of Akainu?" he mumbles, spitting out his cigar, "I thought that fucker was MIA!"

Commander Clemens who stands beside Garrick facepalms and literally feels her heart sink as Prince starts talking about how he went on vacation. She had declared him MIA and here he is, coming out of nowhere, and ruining her cover. _He can't be that brain dead_ she thinks in bewilderment. _It says it right on the manual of the rules and regulations in page 3, paragraph 2, line 4..._

_....and there shall be no vacations taken by any members of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Any who do not comply will be declared Absent Without Leave, and subject to a punishment meted out by Commodore Zane Garrick, the protege of Admiral Akainu, the hero of the marines, and the leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, that is equatable with the offense....._

Clemens herself typed up the manual from Garrick's words when she first joined. Garrick of course demanded he be referred to by his "full title" every time. 

As Garrick strides towards Prince, Clemens shakes her head, _after he kills him, he's going to figure out that I lied!_ she thinks to herself in a panic. _How could that idiot Prince be so stupid?!_ she shouts in her head, and then it hits her like a lightning bolt. 

Prince can't read....

Garrick lifts up Prince by the back of his collar and hangs his body over the railing of the massive top deck. Prince's legs hang in the air right over the line of fire from where a cannon fires thunderous and repeated shot down below deck. Garrick looks at Prince with a look that says he has about ten seconds to explain himself, "I was told you were MIA....but here you are blabbing on about how you went on a fuckin......_*vacation*_!?" 

He says the word vacation with utter contempt. In Garrick's estimation the only kind of Marine that takes a vacation _just isn't_ a Marine. 

Before Prince can open his mouth Clemens quickly appears next to Garrick with an awkward expression, "Um sir it's just that Junior Lt. Prince here was diagnosed with severe brain damage after the raid on our old ship," she shrugs and points her right index finger at the side of her head and spins it around. The universal sign for, _"I'm out of my fucking mind."_ Prince is an idiot anyway in her estimation so she figures that Garrick will buy it. 

Garrick stares at Clemens for several seconds, gnashing his teeth, "You keep making think that you're hiding something Commander..." he grumbles, his words edged with an undertone of veiled menace. 

Clemens shakes her head and pulls out another Oscar winning performance, "Of course not sir. I'd never give you anything but the truth, one hundred percent."  

Garrick tosses Prince towards the deck and dusts off his hands, "Bah! We have work to do anyway!" he commands. As he walks away he passes Smirnov, "I want you to watch her closely and make sure she's doing her job the _right _way, _my_ way " he growls in a low tone.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 10, 2009)

~ Open Ocean ~
Dregg waited at the edge of the ship's bow impacently as they kept on the course towards Water 7 when he let out a scarcastic yawn towards Louis. "Man this is boring....is there anything else to do to get there faster?" Louis looked at him with a serious face. "Yes, I heard if you stopped complaining so much that we would get there in no time. Dregg stood up and began walking towarsd Louis. "You know, I bet we are lost!" Louis looked at him as if he was retarded. "You idiot....how can we get lost with a log pose?" Dregg looked at it as it sat on one of the boat's rails just next to the wheel. "I bet its broken."Louis shook his head."You idiot maybe your broken. Dregg turned his head to get into Louis's face."What did you say?"

As these's two locked there eye's together the then glanced towards eachother's swords. "Heh, this should be fun" Dregg said as he was about to prepare himself as Louis then looked ahead to drop his jaw as Dregg just stood there pointless. "What the hell is it? Some kind of girl or somethiiin."  As Dregg turned around they both seen the island itself as water 7 as the looked at each other and gave each other a pat on the back as Dregg sprinted towards the bow of the ship to get a better view as it was the first time both of them have ever seen anything like this before they had left their father's boat.

 ~ Water 7 ~ 
They both came into a view point to the whole island seeing all of the buildings and the hugh water fall's. "Do we like go up the fall's or what?" Dregg asked as Louis just laughed. "Of course not idiot, its not reverse mountain...truly I dont know why they are there but the good thing is that we are here." Dregg just shurgged his shoulders. "Yea I guess so, anyways where are we gonna dock?" Louis looked around the area seeing a spot of land just towards the east as he shifted the wheel there to go towards the spot.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 10, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream*

"Thanks" Lin said looking at Jorma
"That's a good idea"

A man walked in with a tray of food and drink and placed it on a table and walked out the room without a word.

"OK you guys out, let her get a chance to eat and regain her strength, you guys can talk later"

Kent looked about to say something but Kaya pushed him out of the door with Jorma assisting her. Lin smiled at them, she felt a bit bad for smiling but she knew Dane and the others wouldn't want he to be sad.

"Here eat this and take these" he said resting a few pills on the table
"Vitamins, between those and a few decent meals"
"You should be up and around in a few days"
"Thanks" Lin said 

With that the Doctor disappeared from the room and she began to eat.

*Aboard The Dark Justice II
*
Karl looks on at the scene and shakes his head. 

"This place can be such a circus sometimes" he thought to himself

He listened to Clemens' story but he knew very well Prince was AWOL. Garrick threw Prince to the floor and dusts his hands off and walks up to Karl 

"I want you to watch her closely and make sure she's doing her job the right way, my way"
"Yes sir" Karl answers

Karl would do no such thing for several reasons. He had orders from higher than Garrick to make sure the ship ran properly and between himself and Clemens the ship ran properly. Results is what the marines wanted even at the cost of disregarding the marine code. Karl still gave Garrick reports as commanded but the reports were screened by Clemens. Things that would cause trouble would be silently dealt with by them and Garrick was given reports that he would be relatively happy with. Having Garrick rampaging around the ship was bad for morale and for the lives of marines that got in his way. 

"Results" Karl thought to himself
"I have to alert the Commander" 
"If something were to happen to her, I shudder to think what this boat would become"

Karl made a mental note of it and began to command the squads of marines that were to make land fall with the officers. Each Officer was to be given five squadrons of marines to assist them. Cannons continued to sounds as The Dark Justice II blew it's way into the bay of Wrenchi Island. It only took about an hour to clear the ships off the coast and make land fall. After a further thirty minutes of coordination. They were marching toward the base of the Pirate Alliance with each officer now in charge of their separate squadrons.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 10, 2009)

*Darver vs Elite Guard Chuck*
Chuck clapped his hands twice and a rumbling sound was heard. From under the ceailing a giant spiked mace fell. The mace looked to weigh easily over 5 tons and yet Chuck wielded it effortlessly with one hand. "Darver Grenguo.....the Leader of the Makaosu and former pirate with a bounty of 230,000,000 berris. Letting someone like you escape will bring shame to my name and this prison." Chuck said as he approached Darver. In a blur, he brought the mace down upon Darver only to find out he's hitting nothing but aura. 

Darver stood directly behind Chuck, aura gathing around his fist. "Aura quick-step....." Darver said as he quickly used his aura to generate enough speed for him to leave behind an illusionary copy of aura behind. Chuck turned his head in horror to see Darver standing behind him. Darver punched Chuck in the back of the head with an aura powered punch. Chuck went flying a bit, but he regained his balance quickly. 

"Do you know who you're fooling with?" Darver said plainly. Darver lifted his leg as aura began to surround it. He kicked, sending a blast of aura strait for Chuck. "Aura Kobushi!" Darver commanded. Chuck swung his mighty mace and negated the aura attack. "Hardly impressive." Darver said. "I'll show you impressive!" Chuck bellowed. 

Chuck pushed a button on his mace. The mace shot out like a flail. Chuck started to swing it around, creating such friction that the mace actually became electrically charged. He slammed the mace down upon Darver with amazing speed. "TUNNELING THE MOUNTAIN!" Chuck bellowed. Darver couldn't use aura quick-step again because it wasn't an attack you could use in succession. Instead, aura began to coat Darver's body in armor. The aura then extended from his body and created a barrier around himself. "Supreme Aura Goei Barrier!" He said. 

The mace collided with the barrier. The barrier cracked as the mace dropped its brutal strength upon it. Chuck grinned wildly, "WHOSE IMPRESSIVE NOW!" He raved. Darver's emotionless expression remained. As the shiled cracked, the mace came down upon Darver. Though, the mace still hovered above his head. Darver held his hands up directly towards the mace and above his hands were two aura hands holding the mace. "Aura Hando!" Darver exclaimed. The aura hands struggled with the mass but eventually threw it away. 

**Description of Darver's aura ability**
_Darver can use his aura or physical manisfistation of his spiritual energy in various combat ways, the possibilities are endless. Darver can bend and harden his aura at his will. He can also use his aura to make physical copies of his own body parts, namely his hands. Though once released from his body, his aura cannot last for long. For example, if he used aura hando, the hands have a life span of about 3 minutes._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2009)

_On The Pirates Dream..._
Flynn sits back on his bed reading Clemens journal that he pickpocketed off of her among other things. He also managed to steal one of her bra's which he keeps nailed to the wall along with the rest of his "collection", including one he scored from Helen, that swordswoman chick from the Angel Pirates, when she wasn't looking and of course one of Kaya's as well, even though her's pales in comparison size wise. Flynn opens a can of beer as he turns the page of Clemens journal...

_I executed Commander Colt today and you know what it felt good. I didn't think I could do it but Commander Garrick convinced me it was the right thing to do. I can't describe the feeling and the rush I felt when I ripped him to pieces with my mirrors, it was even better then sex. 

Oh yeah and I think Commander Garrick's going to promote me to Lieutenant. I've got him wrapped around my itty bitty finger..... _

Flynn chuckles and raises a curious eyebrow as he reads on, "Well, well, aren't we the she devil..." he mumbles to himself. 

A knock at his cabin door interrupts him. Flynn glances at the door with annoyance. The crew knows better then to bother him except when there's an important arc going on.

"I'm busy!" he shouts but the door opens anyway and Usagi enters, glancing at Flynn just casually lounging around. 

"Busy my ass," he retorts, also smoking one of Garrick's prized West Blue cigars, "We've got a new crewmate apparently." 

Flynn rolls his eyes, "Is it another ghost man, oh wait no let me guess, another Fishman, or maybe its Kreon!" he says with mock enthusiasm. He still has no idea who the hell Kreon was. 

Usagi shakes his head, "Nope its a Dragon Zoan..." he mutters. Flynn looks at Usagi curiously, "A _female_ Dragon Zoan," he adds. 

Flynn slams shut Clemens journal and tosses it on his pillow. Then he looks at Usagi with interest, "Well is she hot?" he asks. 

Usagi shrugs, "I'm a Panda bear you idiot. How should I know," he remarks, "But she does have the proportions that you seem to like...her name's Lin Shaw...."

Suddenly Flynn streaks out of the room as if he has soru, and you can hear a sonic boom as he exits.
_
Ten minutes later...._
Flynn enters Lin's room dressed in a white doctors coat and with a surgical mask covering his face. "Why hello there," he looks down at the clipboard he holds in his hands, "Miss Lin Shaw...." he says in a voice much deeper then his own and more scholarly. 

He walks towards her bedside and nods with a serious face, "My name is Doctor Doug Howser. We haven't met yet. I'm the senior Doctor on the ship so I just wanted to make sure everything was fine," he pretends to check the medical chart left by the_ real_ doctor which he has no clue what it means but he nods anyway.

"Hmm....according to your medical history it appears that your yearly physical is overdue," he tells her, "If you'll just disrobe we can begin."


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

The sand shower drizzled down on the crew, Visibility slowly returning to them as the terrain calm down. The marines stood atop the hill ready to strike again. Hanako who had landed on her neck from the explosion got up shaking the sand from her hair. Looking around she spotted her captain, Next to him the large raccoon man stood knees shaking as blood cascaded down his body. "Captain!" Hanako to Minimar who paid no attention to her, His gaze was fully on the Marines.

Lt. Vanny stood atop grinning at the men. "Surrender peacefully and the Marines might just show you compassion" The coment garnerning grins from all the other marines. "Compassion? Thats a good one, all the Marines I know would sell their mother into prostitution if it meant a damn promotion and a biscuit from their superiors" Minimar said as he got back up to his feet. The loose earth falling from his jacket returning to endless sand.

"Hey big man any ideas?" Minimar spoke to the Raccoon man who panted hard. "Yeah just one" The massive man dug his hands into a nearby tree uprooting it after some moments of struggling. "FIRE!" Vanny called out as the marines let out a hail of bullets aimed at them. "SCOPE SCOPE BAT!" Turning her arm into a telescope Hanako batted the bullets away sending them into the rockface below the Navy.

"EAT THIS!" Throwing the large tree at them the marines dispersed in different directions trying to dodge to the best of their abilities. "APRON LETS GO!" The Raccoon man scooped up the small kid and began to ran into the forest. "Hanako, Irkov Move it!" Minimar called out following close their animal counterparts. Running through the forest at full speed the crew tried to dodge the hail of cannon balls that began to rain down on them. "DON'T LET THEM ESCAPE!" Vanny commanded as more cannon balls were loaded and fire out.

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!

The explosions ripping around them as the sound echoed through the forest. The Horizon crew keeping close to the native raccoon man and his young son Apron. "So where to big man?!" Minimar yelled out his voice barely audible by the ring of explosions. "Who invited you?!" The man replied dodging a cannon ball, Minimar catching up continued to talk to the large hybrid "Ah come on don't be like that help a friend out won't ya?" He said giving the man a large grin, He was new the terrain and with the marines on his tail Minimar was sure this wouldn't be a pleasant stay without help.

"Dad..." Apron said in a reassuring tone as the Man gave in to his son's demand. "This way" diverting into the forest the group came across a large tree that bore the painting of a large raccoon's face. "In here!" The man commanded as he seemingly melted into the large tree. Looking around for a bit the Horizon crew mimicked the movement entering the tree. Arriving a large town like structure.

Raccoon kids and other hybrid civilizians inhabited this area, The outside of the tree was deciving as it clearly went down for hundreds of miles. The Inside easily fitting in a village. "Let's go" The Raccoon man said as he began to decend down into the heart of the village. The Pirates garnering stares from the others as a few began to mumor and whisper. "Looks like Pirates aren't welcomed" The doctor said with a smile. Entering a medium sized wooden hut the Large raccoon man was greeted by a female raccoon hybrid. "Dad you're" Spotting the pirates she quickly stopped in her tracks, The horizon crew waving with a big grin waving at the woman.

(Area Red, Marine Base)

*"Commander Nora, We just got word from Vanny that the pirates escaped"* A neatly dressed marine reported to his leader. The man getting up to his feet as the numerous folds of pelts and fur fell down to his side taking shape. "Failure's, It seems if i want something done right I need to do it myself" With that he began to leave the room, A Small marine group garnering around him without even saying a word. "Let's show these pirates that Area Red Marines are no joke" His words inciting the men to cheer on as they headed out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2009)

Garrick tosses Prince towards the deck and dusts off his hands, "Bah! We have work to do anyway!" he commands. As he walks away he passes Smirnov, "I want you to watch her closely and make sure she's doing her job the right way, my way " he growls in a low tone.

"Ooooooooh." Prince says, looking at Clemens. Thankfully his voice is low and Garrick can't hear him. "Looks like someone isn't Gawicks favorite anymore." He grinned, and she shoots him a withering look. "I suppose you're wondering how I got here right? Well listen up, because It's a story of love found, love lost, betryal, freindship, happiness and pain. Yes, I live an exciting life."

*Several Days Previously...*

Prince sits in a small marine office, twiddling his fingers. A young man in a marine uniform walks up and looks at him.

"Now...you say you were on vacation?" He asks skeptically. Prince nods. "And you're part of Taskforce Absolute Justice?" Another nod. "Well that's strange. Because it says here, he holds out a piece of paper: ....and there shall be no vacations taken by any members of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Any who do not comply will be declared Absent Without Leave, and subject to a punishment meted out by Commodore Zane Garrick, the protege of Admiral Akainu, the hero of the marines, and the leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, that is equatable with the offense....." He peers a Prince questioningly.

"Well...." Said Prince. "I didn't know that....you see, I can't read." The marine stares and Prince sighs. "Look, if you must know, I was sent away personally by Lt. Commander Beverly Clemens. It was a highly confidential mission. I'm sure if you let me go, no questions asked, she'd be very....grateful." The marine's eyebrows shoot up, and he can't seem to burn the records of Prince being here fast enough. "Thank you, my good man."

"Let's see...TFAJ hitched a ride to Water 7 with the Xtreme Marine Squadron..picked up their new ship and are now sailing towards these quardenents." Prince picked up the sheet of paper. He couldn't read, but he had forced himself to understand latitude and longitude. 

"Excellent. Well, I'm off." Prince grabbed a small sloop and headed off.

*Right here, right now...*

"So, I cloaked the sloop, hopped onto the ship, and have been hanging around ever since," Prince finished nonchalantly. "Wha'd I miss?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 10, 2009)

_Aboard the *Dark Justice II*_

It was just another day of mopping the deck and stacking Gilmont's empty liquor bottles at one spot. But it was all well, as seeing his idol even once a day was worth it. 

This day would be different however. Today TFAJ was going to attack a pirate alliance trying to become a nation. Fez was already trying hard not to salivate at the very thought of his idol Garrick killing the pirate scum. 

Then the cannons went off, signalling the beginning of the attack. Fez hurried to his quarters to ready his wargear. He was determined to show Garrick what he was made of.

_Marine Garrison_

"More guards." Rek said, sighing. It was getting tiring, having to look on each floor for the Pacifista Vault. "Jun?" 

"Very well." The Jade Empire warrior charges towards the guards and slices them all up with her spear. 

As Jun cut down the marines Rek slipped passed them to the next floor. "Hurry up my dear Jun, you don't want to have your next bounty before you finish off the big fish, now do you?" 

"Putting monetary value on a warrior's strength is an innacurate way of gauging it, but it is more reliable than most." Jun said, taking out the last of the guards with a spinning attack.

When the duo went to the next floor the found several more marines, all of them carrying various swords of different sizes. At the center was Commodore Itches, leader of the marine garrison and the only one unarmed. 

"You don't stand a chance, pirates! I've assembled 3 marine captains here, and when the leader of the headsplitter marines arrive you'll have no chance!" Itches bragged.

Rek grinned. "Would you like me to assist?" He asks. 

Jun spun her spear and slammed it on the ground. "Do as you will, so long as you don't aim near my direction again."

Rek chuckled. "Very well, I call dibs on the good commodore."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 10, 2009)

*Darver vs Elite Guard Chuck*
The flail went flying back towards Chuck. Chuck effortlessly caught it and re-attached the flail back to the staff. Darver's aura hands floated in front of him. "You must be a fruit user!" Chuck exclaimed. "I don't need the useless effects of a devil fruit." Darver rebutted.

Suddenly, Darver jerked his real hands outwards and clenched his fist. His aura hands mirrored this and did the same thing and shot out towards Chuck. The aura hand grabbed him by the neck and began to choke him. Chuck dropped his mace and tried to pry the aura hand from around his neck. Darver used his other aura hand to began attacking Chuck's body. The free fist pummeled his body while the other fist choked him. As 3 minutes passed, the aura hands dispersed into the air. Chuck fell to the ground limply. 

Darver walked over towards Chuck and lifted his foot. Aura surrounded it as he kicked. "Aura Hondou!" Darver exclaimed as he shot a blast of aura from his foot at Chuck. The aura blast hit Chuck head on. As the smoke cleared, there was a hole in the floor. Darver had blasted him to the floor beneath them.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 10, 2009)

*On the Archangel....*

Alex looks at everyone on the deck and smirks calmly.* "So you should be the Angel Pirates, right?"* Alex knew about them from some wanted posters he had seen. Even if he seems a calm mild-mannered person, he is intelligent and has great knowledge. 

He also already knows their names but he is not announce it as he waits to introduce with each other seperately. But among them there is a unique person that Alex likes most. Her beauty got Alex for good but he is not showing.

He looks at her and says in a gentle tone *"And you are Helen.....nice to meet you.."
*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 10, 2009)

*Aboard the Arch Angel*
Mathias hopped down from the upper deck of the ship that served as his training area. He quickly spotted Alex and approached him with caution. He didn't know if this guy was a marine, World Govrnment agent, enemy pirate, or devil fruit user and he wouldn't risk the chance. Mathias eyed Alex with a rather dangerous and determined look.

"You have 1 minute to explain why you're here. After that minute is up, I'll hit you with the force of a hurricane and send you away." Mathias declared as he took a fighting stance. "59, 58, 57....." Mathias counted aloud.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 10, 2009)

"56.....55......54....53..........52" Mathis was counting without hesitation.

*"Oi..." *Alex put his hands on his pockets like nothing was going to happen and stood on the deck's edge.
*"Calm down.....nothing dangerous around here"* with his eyes looked at Mathias.


*"I am just a pirate as you."* Alex said in mild tone and his eyes turned to Helen's side but just in a calm look. *"And I would never do something that could put that girl in danger...anyways.."* he finished his sentence.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 10, 2009)

*Angel pirates*
*"I am just a pirate as you."* Alex said in mild tone and his eyes turned to Helen's side but just in a calm look. *"And I would never do something that could put that girl in danger...anyways.."* he finished his sentence.

"Wrong answer!" Mathias declared as he prepared to attack Alex. Mathias held his open palm strait out as he started to gather wind for his attack. "You know, you would've been off much better if you said you were a lonely traveler looking for food or shelter, but instead you come here with ill intentions!" Mathias said in a cruel tone.

Mathias cocked his arm back and thrust his open palm forward firing a cannon of air at Alex. *"Gale force palm!"* Mathias exclaimed. Alex narrowly avoided the attack as he dodged out of the way. Mathias was hot on his tail as he prepared to fire yet another wind attack.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2009)

Helen was still meditating as the stranger climbed aboard their ship. Visualizing her inner kin in her minds eye and trying to channel it to different parts of her body. She senses no threat from the man so she really has no reason to make a big fuss about it or interrupt her training. 

The stranger however turns towards Helen and says in a gentle tone, *"And you are Helen.....nice to meet you.."*

Helen remains totally impassive for several seconds. _Wow he must be braindead_ she thinks to herself, and slightly annoyed at being brought out of her trance, but she's used to such reactions. Helen opens her right eye and glances at Alex. 

"That's nice...." she mutters calmly and closes her eyes again, returning to her meditation. Not even caring or reacting to Mathias' attack of the stranger. 

Meanwhile, Willoby who sleeps on a padded chair in the corner with his hat draped over his face, suddenly awakens with a start. 

"What's with all the ruckus?" he grumbles, "A man my age needs his afternoon nap!"  

Willoby grunts and rubs his eyes taking his bifocals out of his shirt pocket and focusing at the stranger who moves away from Mathias, "Oh another big fella huh?" he mumbles to himself, referring to the fact that the man is seven feet tall by the looks of him. Willoby is only 5 foot 3. 

"OI! Mathias calm down! He'll get a good ass whuppin if he tries anything anyway..." Willoby tells the Captain. He really just wants to go back to sleep.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 10, 2009)

Alex was not a coward or someone not seeking for a fight since he is a lover of action and danger but he was not in the mood of fighting without reason right now. *"Hey stop...no reason to fight"* Alex said with confidence. 

*"Not a smart move to attack before knowing something more about your opponent, right?" *even Alex's purposes were not dangerous for the crew Mathias didn't know that and would do everything to protect them so from his side his reaction was right in a part of it.

*"I was wondering if you have room for one more in this ship...?"* Alex asked in a polite tone despite of the situation. His mind was somewhere else....


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 10, 2009)

~ Water 7  Shore~
Louis and Dregg finally had laned the ship unto land when the both jumpped off the boat as Louis then began to streth and Dregg just giving out a yawn. "So what do we need to do here Louis?"  Louis streched his arm out and began to think outloud. "Well....first we need supplies I guess, and maybe an odd job to raise somee money and really after that we can leave for the log pose should be set." Dregg yet out a groaning sound towards Louis. "Oh come one thats just boring, were pirates! We need to just steal some!" Louis just shook his head. "Yea Yea of course we do...anyways lets just find a place to eat." Louis said before walking away leaving Dregg there. "About time you say somthing right." Dregg shouted following him.

 ~ Water 7 ~
Louis and Dregg had been walking the streets of Water 7 enjoying the sights of the water below and everyone on some creature's they havent seen before. "Aw man we really need one of those's things!"  Louis just shook his head towards his brother's crazy idea's when the seen alittle bar up ahead as the both looked towards each other and heard each other's stomach's grumble as they looked towards the bar again and quickly went up to it and entered the building.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 10, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
Mathias held off his next attack as Willoby's voice rang out. "OI! Mathias calm down! He'll get a good ass whuppin if he tries anything anyway..." Willoby said sleepily from his chair. Mathias nodded in agreement. "Yes, you're right. Sorry about that. It's just that after the incident with the two strangers while at the Otoro Empire, I've been on my guard about who comes around the crew. Call it paranoia." Mathias said with a faint laugh.

*"Not a smart move to attack before knowing something more about your opponent, right?"* Alex said. Mathias tured towards the stranger. "Correct. Though, also take into account that if you allow the opponent the first strike, you may not live to counter strike." Mathias stated. "So," Mathias begin, "What is the actual reason you're here?"

*"I was wondering if you have space for one more in this ship...?"* Alex asked in a polite tone. Mathias raised a curious brow. "In all the confusion, we don't even know your name. And I want to hear the answers from my nakama before I come to a decision." Mathias said as he crossed his arms.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 10, 2009)

*On Board the Dark Justice II*
Stray Cat was momentarily distracted when Prince arrived and was confronted by Garrick but not for long.  The cannons sounding meant that the attack would soon start, and he had to be ready.

"Hmph, all that time training better have paid off," Stray Cat said to himself, "I get the feeling I'm going to need all the help I can get pretty soon." Stray Cat then turned his attention back to the target, trying to mentally prepare himself for what was ahead.

*On Board the Archangel*
Anji roused himself from his meditative state to see what all the commotion was about.  He watched quietly as Mathias chased Alex around, firing wind attacks as he went before finally stopping and having a few words with Alex.

"Well, today certainly proved to be a rather lively day; this crew should prove to be quite interesting." Anji thought to himself before returning to his meditation.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 10, 2009)

~Water 7, Local bar~
Louis and Dregg entered the bar seeing that it wasnt very crowded that made Louis thank the gods since his brother might have started a random fight with someone here as they looked around and chose a seat near the opening of the bar waiting for a waiter or somthing to come over to them. As a young lady moved over towards their table Dregg looked at the girl as she was quite good looking Louis paied no attention towards he unlike his brother. "Hey babe, how about some meat around here?" The girl looked towards Dregg strangly as she turned towards Louis. "The same..." The girl nodded and went off to make the orders.

Dregg looked to watch her leave as he smiled. "Ha, I bet she likes me you seen her checking me out!"  Louis just nodded. "Yes of coures." Then suddenly there could be footsteps heard from outside of the bar as the door bust open from its henges and flew towards the counter while the other people in the bar rose up Dregg and Louis sat in their seats as a big heavy set man came into the door along with another big man and made their way up towards the counter. "OLD MAN, WHERE IS THAT DAUGHTER OF YOURS?" The heavy set man shouted in the bar while the other looked towards the people in the bar. "It would be better if this place wasnt so crowded....so leave!" He grasped a hidden sword from under his coat and began to charge a group of people who then fled the bar as Dregg was about to stand up as Louis stared him down. "Dont even think about it....it isnt our buissness." Dregg cursed under his breath as he sat back down still watching the two men.

When the woman arrived with their food and sat it down on their table the heavy set man glanced over to see her and quickly made his way to the table seeing the girl though the girl glanced up to him and a shot of fear showed in her eyes. "THERE YOU ARE BABY! WHY DONT YOU JUST STOP RUNNING AND COME BACK TO ME?" He said shouting yet again and then looked back down towards Dregg and Louis. "WHO THE HELL ARE YOU TWO, DIDNT MY BUDDY SAY THAT IT WAS GETTING ALITTLE CROWDED IN HERE?" He said taking his sword and pointing it towards Louis and Dregg stood up. "I said not to do anything!" Louis said to Dregg as he looked up towards the man. "Sir we are just eatting here, so please take this somewhere else."

The heavy set man just looked towards him and laughed. "WOW TO THINK THAT IDIOTS LIKE YOU HAVE THE NERVE TO SAY THAT TO ME, I AM CAPTAIN BARGE!" Louis just sat there. "Never heard of you, but like I said please take this somewhere else..." Barge just stood there shocked. "YOU HAVE NEVER HEARD OF ME!?!? WHY YOU BRAT!" He said slashing his sword to Louis's throat while Louis kicked the table to cause his chair to stand on two legs and fall to the ground to avoid the slash and quickly rose up and grasped his long sword and took it out of its case. "Look's like there is no other choice."  Dregg looked towards the other man and just smiled. "Well its about damn time, I have been itching for a fight." Releasing his Scimitar and the man taking his sword and pointed it toward Dregg, the girl ran off towards the counter where the man was as they began to watch a fight break loose.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2009)

*Jessie vs. Yazuu...*
Jessie and Yazuu, the Vice Chief Warden of Saigohi, fall three floors until they hit the bottom level, creating a crater beneath them as they hit. Thankfully Jessie landed on Yazuu's midsection, cushioning her fall, and she rolls off of him. Grunting in pain. Jessie looks for her mallet buts its gone. 

It must've been lost in the fall, Jessie thinks to herself but it doesn't matter anyway as she stares at Yazuu's inert form. She rips off her steel Dragon helm and tosses it away, "That's over...." she mumbles. 

"GYORIOIOIOIOIOIOIOIO!!!" laughs Yazuu suddenly as he begins to stir. All six of his hydra heads begin to wither around. Jessie sighs in disbelief as Yazuu stands back up, digging his clawed feet into the metal floor. 

"Didn't I tell you that I was immortal you little meat sack!" he sneers, "Let me show you why I'm the most dangerous being in this place!!" 

"HYDRA POINT!" he rages in a guttural roar. 

Jessie's eyes widen and she starts to back away as Yazuu begins to grow at a tremendous rate, "Oh boy, I'm gonna need a bigger mallet!" she exclaims, the Hydra man's shadow looming over her like a giant. 

Meanwhile on the uper levels of the prison castle, Annie speeds through the halls looking for her crewmates, using her mantra to guide her. As she turns the corner suddenly the floor under her caves in as something huge and scaly rises up through the broken floor. Annie falls downward among flying rubble and debris like a rag doll. A loud ear splitting roar, almost blows out her hearing. 

"Holy shit!" she screams as a giant falling block of jagged steel hurtles towards her body in freefall. She quickdraws her right revolver and fires at another nearby falling steel girder. 

"Grapple Hook!" 

A fast moving tri pronged hook flies out of the barrel of her gun and hooks into the steel girder, pulling her away just as the jagged block of steel flies past her, missing her by inches. Annie unhooks her grapple line and somersaults over the steel girder, leapfrogging downwards from falling piece of rubble to the next, until she reaches the bottom level and dives away for cover. 

As the rain of wreckage stops, Annie crawls out of a pile of scrap and debris, coughing up something which she hopes isn't toxic or poison. As she stands up she comes face to face with a giant green scaled, eight headed, Hydra, even bigger then Tatsu's full Dragon point. 

Suddenly the Hydra roars and tosses something fast moving from its hind claws that lands next to Annie. It's Jessie and she lays on the ground in a bloody and bruised heap. 

Jessie looks up at Annie and smiles, "I think I'm gonna need some help," she grunts, slowly getting up unsteadily to her feet. She almost tips over backwards but Annie steadies her. 

"I think we're gonna need an army!!" Annie hollers as Yazuu focuses his blood red eyes on them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 10, 2009)

_*With Tatsu*_

He flies through the halls in Hybrid Point, searching for the others. As he looks around he sees a massive hole explode in the floor in the distance infront of him, "Looks like I've found someone, time to find out if it's one of my friends..." he swoops through the hole and hovers in the air, taking a look around.

He spots a familiar Gunslinger and something else next to her he flies down to see that the thing next to her is Jessie, "Jessie!" he lands next to the girls, "Are you alright?" suddenly he hears a massive roar and turns to see the giant beast behind them.

He glares at him, realizing that this must be the beast of a Vice Warden that Sid was talking about. He shakes his head and focuses, though still injured from his battle with the General of the Elite Guards he knows that he has to take this thing down.

"I got everyone into this..." he says in a low tone, "Now I've got to get everyone out!" he transforms into his largest Dragon Point that he can while still being in control but the beast is still larger than him.

*"Dragon Fire!"* he fires a blast at the beast and then grabs one of it's heads in his claws, "Lets go you monster!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 10, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*Tetra VS Feroy*

"Body-object exchange!" Feroy commanded as he appeared above Tetra. Tetra grinned as Feroy began to fall helplessly towards the ground. She held her blade out and sliced him numerous times. Feroy grimaced in pain as Tetra's blade opened wound after wound. "Just my luck" Feroy thought to himself as he leap backwards. "She is a tricky one and she is skilled, this is a very bad match up for me." Tetra burst forward looking to keep the pressure on Feroy but he quickly kicked up some snow to the side and swapped places with it.

Tetra barreled past stopped and turned on a dime before blurring towards Feroy again. "How on earth did she stop and turn so quickly with such a velocity?" Feroy asked himself in disbelief. "This can't be normal human movement!" *"From the look on your face I would say you have realized"* Tetra said appearing behind Feroy who leapt away and rolled at the last second avoiding a fatal wound. *"I am fast"* Tetra said blurring again, *"but at this level, this is is certainly not normal speed."* "Fruit user!" Feroy said taking out a single card and quickly swapping it with Tetra's weapon again.

Feroy easily avoided Tetra's swipe with the card and brought down her sword wildly in response. Tetra tossed the card aside and leapt narrowly avoding her own blade. Feroy jumped after Tetra seizing the advantage and Tetra was forced to draw a kunai to defend herself. However no matter how crappy Feroy was at close quarter combat compared to Tetra he had the superior weapon in term of weight and reach. Feroy's blows killed most of Tetra's momentum and she began to plummet towards the ground with Feroy hot on her heels.

Feroy looked down at Tetra with a slight smile, he had her in an extremely disadvantageous position. If he kept  up this kind of pressure it wouldn't be long if he returned some of the damage she had caused him. However to Feroy's annoyance he realized Tetra was also smiling. *"I have not mastered this yet but I am sure I can do it at least once"* Tetra said closing her eyes to focus. *"Repisa!"* Tetra said suddenly throwing her hand out. Tetra's hand grabbed, to Feroy, what seemed like an invisible surface and she swung herself towards him immediately.

Feroy brought down the blade in self defense however Tetra had renewed momentum and Feroy's shock to work with. She quickly grabbed both of his wrists with her hands and spun Feroy so that his back was to the floor. She switched her grip to the handle of her blade and kicked Feroy hard with both feet forcing him to let go. Feroy plummeted to the floor and suddenly there was a searing pain in both of his hands to accompany the blunt force from the fall. Feroy looked at his hands hoping to find the source of his discomfort and immediately realized. His hands were pinned to the ground by the oversized shuuriken Tetra carried on her back.

Feroy struggled to free his hands but he was dazed from the fall and the shuuriken had been driven deep into the ground. "I need to swap quickly" Feroy screamed in his mind as Tetra drew closer and closer. *"Body-"* Feroy started, *"Like I would let you"* Tetra shouted back, *"Repisa!"* she cried again. She kicked off a seemingly invisible surface and propelled herself towards Feroy. She landed on him hard with her right knee to his chest, he opened his mouth in pain but no noise came out. Tetra stood on both of his hands and quickly freed her shuuriken and strapped them back into place. *"Sorry but I can't stick around"* she said dashing off towards Marc.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 10, 2009)

~Louis vs Barge~
Louis didnt listen to his brother's comment as he held his long sword with his right hand and stood at the ready. "WHAT IS THIS? A ONE HANDED SWORDSMAN??" Barge laughed as he came at him with his sword, Louis put his left arm behind his back and remembered how his father had taught him how to fight like this as he blocked the blade and countered back with his own slash thought it was blocked it still was able to nick Barge in the shoulder. 

"AH SO I GUESS I UNDERESTAMED YOU KID!" Louis stood there. "LOOK'S AS THOUGH I MIGHT AS WELL GO ALL OUT." Louis then saw that Barge had switched hands of his sword as he lunged towards him Louis tried to block but it was to much for one hand and slashed down his shoulder as well. "Tch" was the sound that came from Louis's mouth watching the blood drop to the floor.

 ~ Dregg vs nameless man~
The man stood by a table where he kicked it trying to knock Dregg off balence but Dregg quickly jumpped over the table and then rose his blade up and came down with monsterous force on the man's swords as spark's flew. "You seem to be wild." The man said as Dregg then  swipped his blade from the left causing the man to back up alittle bit. "Who cares, as long as I win." He said darting off again though lower and then force his blade up though again he was stopped by the man's blade. "Your to easy to follow." The man said with a smile

"OH YEA?" Dregg then began to become more angry as he then began just to swing his blade in a random pattern having the man dodge every swing as if it was nothing. "Why cant I hit you?" Then Dregg slipped on a spilt drink on the floor though catching himself the man saw the opening and slashed his sword just above Dregg's shoulder having it hit its mark Dregg stepped back a few feet grabbing unto his shoulder feeling the blood comming out. "LOUIS!" Dregg shouted out as Louis turned his head to see his brother. "It's time isnt it?" Louis took a deep breath in and then stood up. "Yes it seem's like it." Dregg smiled. "Ok but remember that I dont have very good control yet so this place migtht be destroyed." Louis nodded. "Its fine I should be able to stop you if it comes to that." Suddenly the bar became filled with a weird wind that filled the air as Dregg's eye's then turned to a dark red while Louis's eye's turned pure white. "Yin Yin." "Yang Yang"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates....*

"Bounties are in, master Kent," A fodder said, presenting him with the bounties, aka. the weekly bible. Kent grabbed the bounties and unfurled them, eyes running over the names and number.

"Good news or bad?" Jorma asked, yawning. Kent looked up.

"2 of the losers in the unamed crew have just passed 100 million. Including that dragon guy." Jorma shrugged.

"Ah, you win some you lose some. What else?"

"I'm at 75 million...around a couple others. This Marc guy and Annie look like they'll break the 100 million mark next, and then me, the mask guy, and the monkey dude that we met on Inanna." 

"See, that's not too bad."

"Yeah, I guess it isn't. Hey, where are you going?"

"Gonna look up the knights Lin was talking about. Maybe I'll have something for her when she wakes up."

"Whatever. I think I'm gonna go benchpress the fat cook."

*With Karma, on Water 7....*

Karma walked through the streets tentatively. She had just docked on Water 7 this morning, figuring that there would be plenty of pirate crews willing to take her on. Her sword, _Immortal Dawn_, was slung across her back. 

She eventually came across a small bar that seemed to be experiencing a fight. Karma ducked in to watch. Maybe she'd find her furute crew here.

Two boys fought seperately, quickly getting wounded. Suddenly the bar filled with a strange air. The boy's eyes turned different colors, and Karma could only gasp at the power flowing around the room. This had to be the result of an elusive Devil Fruit.

"Yin Yin.

"Yang Yang."


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 10, 2009)

~Louis vs Barge~
Louis stood there as his eye's where white looking towards Barge. "Of my good heart I shall let you give up right now.....after this point you cannot hurt me, and I shall strike you down." Barge looked at Louis as if he was crazy and just laughed. "HAHAHAH WHAT DO YOU THINK I AM AN IDIOT? I JUST HURT YOU RIGHT HERE AND NOW AND JUST BECAUSE YOUR EYE'S CHANGED COLOR'S IM GOING TO GIVE UP? YEA RIGHT!" Barge lunged foward towards Louis's heart, Louis still stood his ground raising his left arm. "Yang Yang Shield Arm." Suddenly a white substance filled the air around his arm creating a sparkling white light as he went foward towards Barge having the sword reflect the shield having it crack into dust. "Still seem's I have to improve." Louis said as he swinged his blade across Barge's face though he back up just in time he was still able to cut a line from his cheek across to the other as he screamed in pain.

Barge grasped his face having the blood cover his hands. "WHAT HAPPENED!?!? HOW DID THAT JUST HAPPEN?!?!" He shouted louder then usual as Louis stood infront of him. "I told you once you attacked me that you wouldnt be able to hit me, now it is your time to die a good honorable death."  Barge just sat there looking down Louis's blade with a bit of a smile to him reveling a gun hidden under his coat as he fired it towards Louis's head, though Louis could tell this mans plan. "Yang Yang Shield Armor." Suddenly the white dust formed around his whole body as the bullet hit its mark but to only hit the shield as it then broke again into dust. "Looks like it shall be done, I pray for where ever you go." Barge looked past Louis's blade. "HOW COULD A BRAT LIKE YOU DEFEAT...M" Louis slashed his blade across the mans chest as a gash of blood came out and Barge laid there on the floor just before Louis placed his blade back. "May you rest in peace." 

 ~Dregg vs Man~
Dregg's eyes filled had turned pitch black with a tent of red in them as the man looked at him with alittle fear in his heart, though afraid he still went ahead and charged towards him. Dregg took his blade to block it with the mans but then a dark substance formed around his right arm as if it was a claw of a beasts. "Yin Yin Dark Claw"  Dregg then twirled around the man's defence's as he lunged his clawed finger's across the man's chest showing the marking's of claw marks on the man's shirt and having blood begin to drop out the man quickly looked up towards Dregg's dark face. "Who..What are you." Dregg stood there looking down towards his dark figured claw as he lifed it up and began to lick the blood from it. "Im your worst nightmare." He said as he then chuckled an evil laugh.

The man began to cough up blood looking at Barge that had just fallen and looked back to Dregg. "Please...im begging you to just." Suddenly Dregg just ignored this man's word's as he went up towards him and smiled. "Sorry, im not as understanding as my brother."  Suddenly thrusting the dark claw into the man's chest as the finger's stook out of the man's body and the man gasping his last gasp's of breath before just falling to the ground as the dark matter disappeared.

Both Dregg's and Louis's eye's turned to normal as they fell to the ground and both holding their heads. "Ouch....what the hell just happened?" Louis chuckled as he held his shoulder. "Look's like we used to much power of our powers and just shifted us back, at least you didnt destroy the place." Dregg sat down on the ground leaning against the wall also holding his shoulder. "So when do you think the navy will come? Think we will get caught?" Louis was about to answer his question just before he noticed a girl who had just entered the building and chuckled. "Dont tell me your with the marines." Dregg looked towards the girl as he cursed under his breath using the wall to stand back up. "If you are just try and take us, i'll take you down even if im almost dead."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 10, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream
*
"Hmm....according to your medical history it appears that your yearly physical is overdue," he tells her
"If you'll just disrobe we can begin."

Lin watched Flynn, he didn't look like a Doctor. The other Doctor had told her to rest but then this new Doctor came to do another examination on her that the previous doctor already did. It just didn't add up

"The other doctor already did one of those" 
"Isn't it on the chart?"
"I suppose you want a first hand look to make sure he didn't make any mistakes" Lin said

Turn around she said to him as she swung out of the bed and took off her top that the doctor gave her. She exposed teh brand on her back to Flynn

"I'm ready to start when ever" she said tiredly over her shoulder

*Aboard The Arch Angel*

Nicobi looked on at Mathias attacked the new comer, he decided to not get involved. He still held his shoka wili ready in case anything happened. He watched the entire exchange keenly ready to react at anytime. In truth he didn't really think he would have anything to do. Mathias was very strong, as big as this guy was he was sure Mathias could take him out. If it came to that.

"So," Mathias begin, 
"What is the actual reason you're here?"
"*I was wondering if you have space for one more in this ship...?*" Alex asked in a polite tone. 

Mathias raised a curious brow. 

"In all the confusion, we don't even know your name. And I want to hear the answers from my nakama before I come to a decision." Mathias said as he crossed his arms. 

Nicobi stepped forward and hung the chain bound axes around his neck

"This is very strange" He comes aboard our ship out of seemingly no where
"He knows all about us, like he was searching for us"
"I wanna know why he was searching for us" Nicobi said watching Alex carefully

*With TFAJ on Wrenchi Island
*
The Dark Justice made landfall and the Squadrons were split up and the officers took control of their men. The marched toward the castle which the pirate alliance had taken over. They reached within a matter of hours taking out what ever pirates they saw on the way to the castle. The reached the castle 

"I'll do a quick scout and report the numbers" Karl announced to Garrick

Garrick seemed to just want to go in guns blazing as he usually did, something seemed to be on his mind though. Karl released a large number of mini gulls and directed them as they flew over the castle ramparts. It only took a matter of minutes to get the information he needed.

"Sir they don't seem to have large numbers defending"
"The south wall is the weakest"
"A single officer could take the wall and the gate by my estimation"
"Your orders sir" Karl said s he looked at Garrick blowing smoke rings in the air


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 11, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

The trio crept silently on to the deck of the ship and quickly scanned the area. They could make out the figures of three men searching near the helm for the crew. Hinara looked at Kaito who immediately understand what she wanted to do and he nodded. Hotaru who had only recently joined felt left out and frustrated. Hotaru decided the logical thing to do would be to follow their lead but as she crept behind them in the darkness she missed a step and there was a loud clatter as her foot connected with a chair.

The noise alerted the men and they held their lamps out so they could see the source. *"Well, well, well, what do we have here boys?* one of the men said to the other two. There was soft chuckling in the darkness as Hinara, Kaito and Hotaru assumed their stances. *"You don't honestly think the three of you can fight off three lieutenants do you?"* the man asked an eerie smile on his face. The men behind him chuckled again as they began to advance forward slowly.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 11, 2009)

*Black Sword Pirates, Simo VS. Booyang*

Simo ran through the town, Booyang was near to him but he doubted if the mime could see him. Simo knew exactly where Booyang was though, thanks to his mantra. 

"Time to loose him" Simo said

He jumped up onto a roof and moved a few streets over. He climbed through a window of a house. It seemed Booyang wouldn't be lost so easily he hid in the house as he felt the mime get closer. He got to his feet and aimed at where Booyang was through a wall and fired two shots one from each gun. He fired an explosive round through the wall behind him and exited through the huge hole it made

"How does he keep doing that" Simo said in an irritated tone
"Just before the bullets him him they hit something" 
"Whatever it was appeared out of no where" 
"He must be a fruit user" Simo thought

Booyang was very close to him now, He ran down an alley and twisted the top of a small box and dropped it at the mouth of the alley. Booyang appeared at the mouth of the alley after a little while.

"Lets see how fast he can get the walls up and how strong they are"
"3, 2, 1" Simo counted down in his head

*BOOOOOM*


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 11, 2009)

*The Dark Justice II...* 

Gilmont leaped off the deck of the ship into the cold waters below.  Since he was still a Seaman Recruit, there were no squads for him to command.  Gilmont was supposed to be cleaning toilets, but after looking outside Gilmont felt it would be a better idea to charge the castle with the rest of the marines.  The rest of the marines beginning to march towards the base.  Spear in hand, Gilmont ran onto the beach, his boots sloshing through the wet sand.    

Hoping to avoid Garrick, Gilmont quickly shied away from the marine forces, instead making his way to the north wall, figuring it would be the most undefended.  Unfortunately for him, the north wall happened to be the most heavily defended.  As Gilmont made his way there, he thought about the small beer bottle in his pocket.  He could almost taste the ice cold drink.  But then he remembered William.  Gilmont sighed as he thought of the rivalry he had invented with his brother, but promotion in TAFJ meant no drunken stupors.  

_On the ramparts of the north wall..._ 

Around fifty heavily armed pirates were crouched behind bulwark, rifles trained on ground below, waiting for the marines to come into range.  One of them was staring through a pair of binoculars at the ground below.  "Boss!" the pirate shouted, heading over to the leader of the north wall.  "What is it?! Is it another shiny seagull? Because we're here to kill marines, not birds!" the leader barked.  "It's a marine," the young pirate replied, and handed his boss the binoculars.  

"What the fuck?! Is he stupid or something?" the commander of the pirates muttered as he stared through the dusty binoculars.  A short, fat marine, wearing a recruit's uniform, was making his way to the wall, alone.  The commander lowered the binoculars.  He could the marine clearly from here.  "Kill him!" the commander ordered.  The pirates were only too happy to comply.  

Gilmont stopped close to the walls and sighed.  He really, really, _really_ wanted that beer.  He slowly pulled the bottle out of his pocket and was about to open it when he heard a gunshot and the bottle shattered in his hand.  "What the hell?" he muttered.  Another gunshot rang out, and a bullet slammed into the ground next to Gilmont.  Gilmont fell flat onto his stomach and began to crawl towards the castle as bullets whizzed around him.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2009)

_Cass vs. Captain Boing_

"Make the bullets.. move on their own!? I can do that?" Cass asked the voice inside her. 

"_Of course you can. You just have to believe._" The voice replied. 

Cass nodded. "Okay, how do I do that?"

"_I won't tell you._" The voice replied. 

Cass pouted. "Why not? I've been a good girl!" 

"_Just because._" The voice said with amusement.

"Fine! I'll just do it myself! And when I do, it'll be better than you'll ever imagine!"

"_No it won't._"

"Yes it will!"

"_No it won't._"

"Yes it will!"

"_No it won't._"

"Yes it will!"

"Why the hell is that girl talking to herself?" Boing thought. "Meh, guess I'll kill her now." The large marine captain aims his cannon at Cass, launching another shell at her. Cass is too busy arguing with herself to dodge, launching her towards the edge of the marine vessel. 

"Okay, I think I'll try it now." Cass aims the red carp at Boing's chest. "Just believe Cassanddra...just believe...just believe..." She fires a single bullet towards the marine captain. 

Boing smiles. "That's still not going to work again!" He fires another cannonball towards Cass. If this one hits, he'd have driven her off his ship and into the sea.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 11, 2009)

*Wrenchi Island, With TFAJ
*
Karl was waiting for Garrick to give his orders when gunshots were heard on the northern wall.

"The fighting has started sir" Karl said
"I'll take my men and take the south wall" Karl said
"Yea do what ever" Garrick growled

He bent his legs and sprang into the air covering the distance and another jump put him on top the wall. Karl shook his head he had to admire Garrick sometimes

"Squad 11 and 12 you are to come with me to the south wall" Karl boomed

He walked off and the men marched behind him, He was at the wall in a matter of minutes. He released all his mini gulls and began to use them to take on the men on the walls as he approached the chains in his pants shot out pushing him upward as his hand chains grabbed the top of the wall. He pulled on the chains catapulting himself into the air. As he sored through the air his mini gulls took out men that aimed for him. 

He landed on the wall and pulled his two life sized gulls free and threw them to his right and left. His mini gulls were flying around him in a thick swarm. A man ran at him with a sword screaming at the top of his lungs Karl didn't even turn to face him. he just raised his hand and one of his chains grabbed the man by his neck and ripped his throat out before throwing him over the top of the wall. The head of the chain snapped at a man as he reached for his sword. One head grabbed him bu the wrist while the other tore into his neck spraying blood everywhere. Karl looked around the top of the wall and it was clear. He could see reinforcements begin sent from the other walls but they could never reach there in time.

He jumped off the wall and landed in a huge court yard of sorts. A pair of pirates ran at him but he riddled one with mini gulls as the two life sized sea gulls rammed their pointed beaks into the other one from the back the other from the front. Karl made his way toward the mechanism to open the gate to let his men in. He pulled the lever and there was loud clanking as the fell open. He gave the signal and marines poured into the couryard. 

"Hold this gate your next target is the eastern gate" Karl bellowed

With that Karl headed toward the eastern gate mowing down what ever pirates came his way.

Meanwhile inside the castle

"They are inside the castle" Clevee said
"*Good lets go get em*" Brand said getting to his feet
"FINALLY" Rune said cracking his knuckles

Jane walked behind the three men shaking her head

"Men are so ridiculous sometimes"

*Santa Cruz Island with Tsubaki
*
Tsubaki had been getting better with the weighted clothes. She no longer caem last. She still couldn't get the Soru down but her stamina and endurance were definitely improving. She made her way toward the room where she trained with Jasmine. She pushed the door and walked in

"Tsubaki, I have bad news my dear"
"What is it?"
"I have been assigned a mission"
"I can't train you anymore"
"Maybe when I get done we can meet somewhere" Jasmine said
"Since you already know the basics just continue to improve your base speed"
"That's for helping me, sorry we couldn't finish it" Tsubaki said in a sad voice

Jasmine bent and hugged Tsubaki and walked out the room

"That was so abrupt"
"It seems as if the gods are against me" she thought
"I'll continue to wear these weighted clothes"
"Since i'm here I may as well not waste the time"

She pulled a seed from her pocket and made it into a staff and began to practice her forms.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 11, 2009)

*Aboard the Archangel.....*

Nicobi stepped forward and hung the chain bound axes around his neck

"This is very strange" He comes aboard our ship out of seemingly no where
"He knows all about us, like he was searching for us"
"I wanna know why he was searching for us" Nicobi said watching Alex carefully

Alex watched that big of the crew called Nicobi asking questions. The fact was that the whole situation was strange but indeed Alex is not even worrying about things like that..*"I just saw your ship from far as I was floating with my raft."* Alex responded.
*"I am a pirate for several years now but the truth is that I was a ......marine!"* Alex said calmly as always and once again relaxed himself on the deck's edge.
Everyone had a shock or surprise look on their faces...in front of them there was standing a former marine and now even wanted to join their crew.... The world changed after all....


----------



## koguryo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Joseph/Paegun vs. Frying Pan Marine/Poison Dart Frog Marine*

Joseph and Paegun both stare at the Nonki that's docked at the harbor, "That's gonna be the boat we steal."

Paegun scratches the back of his head with his free arm, "Makes sense.  Let's deal with these fodder first."

The Frog Marine retracts his tongue and yells at the two, "We're not fodder!  Does fodder have their own dialogue color?"

Paegun extends the blade in his arm and rushes the frog, "You do apparently."

The Frog Marine proudly puts his hands on his hips and boasts, "See, we're not fod-.  Shit!"

**Short Fight Scene Later**

The Poison Dart Frog Marine and the Frying Pan Marine lay on the ground beaten and bruised.  Paegun and Joseph walk away with a few minor scratches on their faces and dirt covering their clothes.  The duo make their way onto the harbor and begin eliminating Marines quickly and easily.  As they finish off the fodder and are right next to the ship, a large force pushes both of their heads straight into the ground.  The two turn over and see a large man with a Fauchard strapped to his back and a Scimitar on his waist, "Hiya, I'm the Harbormaster here.  I can't have you go stealing boats from me now, can I?"

Joseph and Paegun slowly get up from the ground with their hands on their faces, "Damn it.  I thought all of the strong guys would be fighting my brother."

Joseph draws his sword and Paegun takes Kronus from his back, *"Team-Up!"*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 11, 2009)

With Shin

He was running trough a corridor when he suddenly felt a peculiar sensation and stopped running."I feel...."He had trouble describing the sensation, it was like he had subconsciously made an realization trough use of his potent instinct.
"I feel epic."He eventually settled on epic.

_"Don't you always feel epic."_A nearby voice spoke up.

"Yeah."Shin replied."But I mean I feel even more epic then usual, not really sure why though?"It took him a couple of seconds but eventually it registered that someone talked to him.

He gripped his blades and took on an attacking stance and looked around to find the source of the voice but there was not a soul present inside the corridor with exception of Shin.

"Who's there?"Shin asked as he kept scanning around.

_"It is me."_The voice answered_."The mental voice that was born from the many times you have suffered brain damage._"

"What?"Shin had to admit, it made somewhat sense.With the many times he had been hit in the hat it was only to be expected. To be honest, with just one voice he even came off lightly. At least he wasn't seeing things that weren't there or worse, get blackouts.

Though one thing bothered him."If you're in my head why does it sound like your right to the left of my head."He turned his head left but couldn't see anything_."No, uh.....It just seems like that because of the brain damage."_The voice responded.He felt something tickle the back of his head.

_"Sometimes it sounds like it's on the......Uh.........Left."_It took a while, almost like the person had trouble remembering what was left and what was right and had to resort to using his hands to verify it for him._"And sometimes it can sound like it's from the right, it depends on the.....Brain goo stuff that....Well I think...Swirls around in your skull or something."_

"You know, for my inner voice or something you're like incredibly stupid."Shin commented."I mean, I'm not saying I'm a brainiac or whatever but damn, you're dumb."

The voice seemed to become angry._"Oi you fucker, who the......I mean, ahum, I do not exist, if I'm dumb it's a reflection of your own intell.....Smartness."_Well at least the voice had the same problem with big fancy words Shin had, the weird accent though was still troubling him.

The castle shook fiercly, making Shin remember that he needed to hurry up and get out of here."We'll talk later stupid-san."

Shin started sprinting again, and only stopped when came across an window."That's about where he landed earlier."Shin jumped out of the window and was in for a surprise.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 11, 2009)

(Area Red, Marine Base)

Walking through the hollow hall way was a lanky frail looking man, his skin grey and his wrinkles severely imbedded into his skin. The prisoners had given up hope in this section of the base and merely sat in their cells quietly thinking about the choices that got them there. The lanky marine running his gun along side the bars of the cells that came to his right side, The echoing sound of the pounding metal eating away at their psyche until finally.

"CUT THAT SHIT OUT!"

An inmate called out he had enough, Captured over a year ago he has been tortured in every way imaginable and now just wanted to die. The guard walking towards the bar looking at the man who slouched over his naked metal spring bed. *"What did you say punk?" *The guard said with a smirk knowing full well he had the advantage here, Able to poke and probe without worrying of any Injury. "I SAID STOP IT! THAT NOISE IT'S DRIVING ME INSANE!" With that the man charged towards the bar arms held out ready to clench the guards throat.

Moving back just in time the frail guard fired at the man's hand blowing off three off his fingers sending him crashing to the floor in pain. "BASTARD!!" He cried out as the tears streamed down his face the blood cascading from the holes where fingers use to be as they crashed down unto the ground. *"I'll teach you to mess with me"* The guard said ready to open up the cell and beat the man's brains in but the opening of a door stopped him in his tracks.

The Large commander Nora had waltz in the room *"Commander Nora"* The guard said saluting his leader. "Where's the prisoner named Lupin" The Commander asked looking around the cells. *"Ah yes Lupin over here sir" *Walking all the way to end of the hallway they reached the final cell, A teenage raccoon boy sat in the deepest darkness of his solid steel cage with his gaze down at the ground. The man's yells still echoing through the hallways Nora spoke with authority towards the boy "There has been a recent intrusion on the island and you're going to help me" The Commander said with a smile.

(Secret Raccoon Village, Raccoon Island)

The Horizon pirates sat inside a nicely decorated home, Dr Irkov was busy cleaning his scalpels, Minimar munching down on the food presented in front of him and Hanako sat on the side with a towel wrapped around her neck finished with her shower. They were all listening to the story told by the young girl. The large raccoon man's identity finally revealed to be the village chief named Hazunori Kalta and his Daughter who had served the pirates food named Sakura Kalta. 

The history of the village had been explained to them, They had been a peaceful and prosperous island making profit off the Tourist who would arrive to take pictures of the unusual trees. One day they had found a young marine who had washed up ashore hanging in the balance of life and death, Taking care of him the man was restored back to health...His name would soon to be known as Commander Arsith Nora. 

Leaving the island he returned years later when he acheived the rank proposing to the Village Cheif the opportunity to side with the Marines in order to protect them from pirates as well as to repay his kindness for saving his life. Turning down the offer Nora became enraged returning once more though this time pillaging and capturing the inhabitants of the village selling them off to slavery or prositution. 

An entire year has passed since the event and has led to become what is now known as Area Red an extreme military base that inhabits the once peaceful raccoon island. "So what are you going to do now?" Minimar asked munching down on his plate of rice. "Are you just planning on spending the rest of you're life hiding from those navy fools...They'll find you eventually" The pirates words causing Hazunori and Sakura's head to drop in concern.

Letting out a big sigh Minimar stood up to his feet garnering looks from his crew. "Fine at the moment the Horizon Pirates will help you out and free you guys from the Navy" He said with a smile causing an admiring stare from Hanako "Oh Captain" Minimar nodded in agreement with Hanako "Yes yes im wonderful aren't I" He said with a smile as Hanako mimicked to bow down to him. "THIS ISN'T A JOKE!" Sakura called out, Apron who was busy sleeping in the other room awoke nearing the door to hear what was happening. 

"THAT MAN HE, HE KILLED OUR!" Before she could finish a loud explosion ripped through the town, The shockwave rolling through the streets. The Horizon crew and All went out to see what happened to find Commander Nora and a fleet of marines by his side had managed to find their secret village. By his side a young tattered up Raccoon boy stood "Good work Lupin" Nora said patting his head. "That's..." Hazunori exclaimed as Nora raised his hand in the air "MARINES ATTACK!"


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 11, 2009)

Angelina sifted through the newspaper, bored out of her mind.  It was hard for her to find a copy of *Plumber's Weekly*, which she previously had a subscription to.  "Pirates attack Marine HQ... Yeah, yeah, they've been saying the same thing every week," she muttered as she tossed it aside.  William picked up the newspaper and began to skim through it, attempting to pass the time in the long trips between each island.  An article caught his eye, and he began to read.  

_"Large Shipment heads to Vault Island"_ 

_With all the tension in the air due to the upcoming war between the marines and Whitebeard, many rich and influential men are beginning to doubt that their estates are suitably defended against thieves and pirates.  A group of them recently sent a massive shipment to Vault Island, one of the most secure locations in the world.  Some of the objects they have sent are worth over 5,000,000 beri. Fifty years ago, Vault Island was founded by..._ 

William ignored the rest of the article and stared down at a list of items that would be shipping.  It was quite long, but one item stuck out: A dead rear admiral's saber.  There was even a picture.  William knew exactly where the Blade Pirates were heading next.  He only needed to convince the rest of the crew.  Kent wouldn't be hard, he would do anything for a bounty increase.  But the rest... William had an idea.     

_Several minutes later..._ 

The newspaper slid under Flynn's door.  The words *"Some of the objects they have sent are worth over five million beri"* were highlighted.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 11, 2009)

The Marines rushed in the town ready to take any and all who would stand in their way, before any of them could take any lives Hazunori uprooted the ground beneath them with his bare strength creating a small wall of earth. "WHOA!" Hanako called out more then impressed with the Raccoon man's strength. "Must get a sample of his blood" Irkov noted to himself as the wall rose high. The Marines looked around not knowing what to do turning back to their commander.

"DON'T YOU DARE INSULT ME!" With that commander Nora showed his own brute strength by punching clean through the rock wall causing it to crumble and fall. The numerous pelts adorned on his body caught the eye of Apron "MOMMA!" He called out running out before Sakura could stop him in his tracks. Tears welt up in her eyes she shook her head no as she didn't want to lose any more family members. Lupin continued to look down not making any eye contact with the other villagers.

"Momma?" Hanako asked as she turned to the two. "That fur he wears around his neck...use to be our mother" The statement causing Hanako to gasp as she stared at the grinning Commander. "Well Well well if it isn't Sakura and Hazunori...It's been a while hasn't it" He said smiling to himself. The Large raccoon man shaking from the anger he felt towards him. "Lupin why don't you greet you're family I'm sure they miss you" Commander said patting his head once more.

"HOW COULD YOU DO THIS NORA, AFTER EVERYTHING WE DID FOR YOU!" Hazunori called out trying to reason with the Marine. Patting the fur of apron's and Sakura's mother Nora replied "You resisted change. After I tried to repay you for you're deed you turned around and declined. The Marines shall not be denied..We shall own the sea!" The Man called out grabbing one of the large debris left from the wall chucking it at Hazunori. Before it could reach him it smashed to bits, Minimar standing with a sword coming from his mouth.

Swallowing back he stood at the front now. "You know I killed alot Marines in my day but i've never met one i've wanted to hit so bad until now" Minimar said smiling to himself as he cracked his knuckles. "Who the fuck are you?" Nora asked his men standing around guns loaded. "Minimar Landcar soon to be the most notorious pirate of all time until then I'll be the guy whose gonna kick you're ass" The statement causing the navy to burst out in laughter. *"Beat commander Nora! ha!" "He's Insane"* The Numerous marines called out.

"Hanako" Minimar said beckoning the girl forth. "Yes Captain" Activating her devil fruit she searched around before giving an answer "There seems to be about 200 men sir" The statement making Minimar laugh. "Good thats more then enough to go around. Hey Hazunori mind giving me some back up" The Raccoon man nodded standing side to side by the pirate. The Marines grew serious as they're commander raised his hand. "So you intend on fighting me do you Hazunori? Then there will be nothing left of this village, BURN IT TO THE GROUND!"

The Command giving way to a cannon ball being fired, Hanako retreating a bit to get some room transformed her arm into a telescope. "SCOPE SCOPE BAT!" Swatting it back at the marines the explosion ripped through the firing squad. The men looking shocked at what happened "*HOW THE HELL DID SHE DO THAT!" *One of the marines called out *"SHES A WITCH!"* Another added who was shaking so bad he couldn't control his bowels. 

"Lupin I trust you'll take care of her" The Boy nodded taking the lead "LUPIN!" Sakura called out trying to reach her older brothers mind, His fur tattered and torn from the amount of torture he was put throught. Slapping the fur once more Commander Nora faced off against Minimar and Hazunori "Just like you're wife I'm going to skin you alive you raccoon cunt!" The Stage is set the Marines have the full intent to burn the raccoon village down, What will Hazunori do now that the Horizon Pirates are on his side!!


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 11, 2009)

_Yumi vs. The Iron Horse Squad_

The horse-mounted armored marines continued to plow their way through the pirate forces attacking the marine garrison. They were already a long distance from where Yumi was after they trampled through her. 

"At this rate we won't be able to push towards the garrison itself..." Yumi's train of thought was interrupted by cannon fire from the marine ships still afloat. 

"Damn marine cannons!" Yumi turned towards the direction of the marine artillery. "As if the armored marines were trouble enough..." Yumi's katana transforms into a rifle, which she used to snipe the Iron Horse squad. Her shots all missed. 

"Where's Cass when you need her... even the gaijin would be helpful right now." 

Her weapon changes form again, this time into a Naginata. "I'll just have to lure them within range of the Windy Dirge's cannons..." Yumi thought before attacking the Iron Horse Squad from behind.

_Jun vs. Marine Captains_

At all sides Jun was surrounded by the 4 marine captains Itches had brought with him to guard the vault. The marine captains charged her with their swords, the first one lunging with a rapier. Jun twirls to her side and blocks an attack from behind with her spear, barely even looking at her target. Another marine captain wielding a saber attacks her up front, but Jun ducks and forces the two marines around her to distance themselves with a sweeping kick. One of the marine captains wielding a claymore jumps into the air to attack Jun, but the Jade Empire warrior manages to swerve to her right and land a glancing blow with her spear.

"Defense would be the best precaution for now." Jun thought, raising her spear in the air and spinning it at high speeds, eventually making the air around her catch fire. "Zhu Qiao Stance; Phoenix Spin." 

_Rek vs. Commmodore Itches_

Neither Rek nor Itches moved from their spot. The two were staring at each other, neither one blinking. 

"A commodore...amusing, it seems I'm at a disadvantage.But he doesn't seem to be a bright man. I suppose I could just bluff throughout the entire fight until he creates an opening." Rek thought.

"Shit. I didn't get to my spot in the marines by fighting, I just do inventory really, really well! Good thing this guy's scrawny, I could probably bully him into surrendering." Itches thought.

"I do hope you're ready for defeat, marine. My blade will pierce through your heart like a barbeque." Rek said, flourishing his rapier. Not the smartest move when you're up against a commodore, but this should make him think that he's either a fool or a monster in a fight. 

"That blade looks really gay, but if this guy has the guts to attack my base he must have some scary skills. I'll have to make him look as if I had an even scarier ability." Itches began to laugh. "Djidjidjidjidjidji!!! Your swordsmanship is worthless against my might, pirate! None has ever survived against me!" 

Rek was unsure if what the commodore said was true or not. He could try and attack Itches now while he's gloating, but it could also be a trap to get him in close combat. Itches didn't seem to have a weapon in the first place anyway, so most likely it was either a devil fruit power or he was extremely skilled in fisticuffs. "RYAHAHAHA! Aside from my legendary skill with the sword my talent with the gun is also top-notch. Whatever you do, you won't even get to hit me." Rek's pistol came out from under his sleeves. The young noble twirled it around in an arrogant fashion before aiming it at Itches.

Itches gulped. "Is this guy serious? How the hell is he going to kill me with a girly-looking gun like that? And what's with all the ruffles? Is this guy an okama or something?" Fear suddenly struck Itches. "Fuck, he might know Okama kenpo like that Okama Queen. If I don't do something he'll kick my ass and turn me into one of them!" Itches then raised his chest and spoke in a boominb voice. "Fool! Okama or not, no power can beat Commodore Itches. My might will overwhelm you and your friends, and you can't do anything about it!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 11, 2009)

With Shin

Outside Shin realized things had quieted down somewhat, at least in front of the main entry way of the castle.One thing that hadn't changed was the monstrous platypus, still clawing away at the castlewall.

Shin turned to the lake, pondered for a moment, then glanced back to the platypus."I guess that could work, it worked before."He mumbled to himself, he then looked around and the steel cables keeping the main gate up caught his attention.

He jumped up in the air, slashed twice with a "Squall!"Attack and then sheathed again.He grabbed the grabbed both ends of the cable and moved closer to the platypus, he sneaked behind the monster.Which wasn't hard as it wasn't paying attention to anything but the thick wall it was attempting to break down.

Shin threw the cable around the platypus and right on his first try it worked out perfectly, the cable got between the lips of the platypus and was tugging at the corners of it's mouth.As long as Shin kept pulling on it would stay in place and with he could use it to somewhat control the platypus.Well if riding a platypus  was anything like riding a horse.

It was large enough to fit the entire crew on it's back, now all he needed to was to wait.

Oh and one thing he forgot about until the platypus started to flair around in an attempt to get free. It needed a crash course in obeying Shin and so Shin started pulling at the cable, the platypus pushing the opposite direction.

Shin suddenly let go, the platypus crashed hard against the castle wall with his head.Shin grabbed the cable once again and now with a nice bump on it's head the platypus was willing to be more cooperative, in fear of getting more punishment.

There was one problem though, by now Shin had caught the attention of several guards who had rushed out of the main entryway. He couldn't let go of the cable without risking losing their means of escape.

Though today seemed to be his lucky day, a small group of people exited the castle and right before the guards were about to pounce Shin they took action.Various attacks were launched, sending the guards flying into the steaming lake."Great timing Alph."Shin only recognized one of the group.

They had just gotten off the elevator, which had been the fastest way to exit the castle."I made some new friends while I was in there."Alph pointed to the rest of the group."I take it the rest haven't made it out yet."

"Nah, I don't think so."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 11, 2009)

*James vs Irrsinn Rufen*

"I don't know what game your playing but I've had enough of this!" he says pointing at his shoulder, "How'd you get this hit on me, I don't even remember!" Irrsinn just grins, "Fine, I'll cut it out of you!" he sheaths one of his blades and holds two in his hands and one in his tail.

"Santoryu..." he holds them back and then leaps into the air, *"Jungle Rain!"* he swings all three blades down on the General but he blocks them with his four blades.

James allows himself to start to fall to the ground, "Nitoryu," he drops all of the blades that he is holding and draws the last two that are sheathed with his feet, *"Monkey Tornado!"* he starts spinning around in a handstand, his swords swinging around like crazy.

Caught by suprise, the attack slices Irrsinn right across the chest, legs, and arm. James grabs his other blades on the floor and leaps back a good distance from him. He holds all five blades in his hands and then leaps backwards.

"Cracra...CRACRACRA!" he just laughs again, the blood dripping out of his skin, "Nitoryu," he sheaths all but two blades, *"Monkey's Claws!"* he crosses them and then in a flash he appears before Irrsinn however he manages to block the attack.

He thrusts his grinning face right up against James', "What's the big idea!" he shouts pulling his head backwards, the only reply he recieved was a kick in the gut that forced him tumbling backwards. 

"Fools Dream," he says under his breath. A mist covers the room, blocking James' vision of his opponent. He feels something under his feet, "Eh?" he looks to see a dark haired man with a long sword in his hands laying unconscious under his foot, "That's-" but then he looks at his other foot, "Hawkeyes Mihawk?" he lies defeated under the other foot. 

He then notices that he has grown even higher off the ground. He looks and sees a massive man under both his feet, "Whitebeard!" more and more appeared, "Monkey D. Luffy? Roronora Zoro? Shanks?" more and more defeated famous pirates that he has heard of rest under his feet, "Bolt?" Bolt lies there as well, "Heh...I've defeated them all! HEAR THE NAME OF THE GREAT RED MONKEY!"

Mihawk, Zoro, and several other defeated swordsmen crawl out form the pile and get on their knees, "Please...Great Red Monkey...Teach us your amazing Gotoryu Style..." Zoro begs, *"Yes, teach us!"* Mihawks asks next.

"I suppose I could teach you all, how are you with your feet? Hahahaha!" he laughs proudly. 

Drip.

"Eh?" he hears something. 

Drip.

"What the hell is that!" he looks down and sees Zoro digging three swords in him, Mihawk another. Blood drips from his chest, "Wha-what?" suddenly all of the defeated men that he was standing on vanish and he falls to the floor, swords sticking out of him.

He shoots his eyes open and grabs his chest, there are four blades coming out of them, but they don't belong to Rornora Zoro or Mihawk, but to Irrsinn, "You..." he rips all four blades out of James and stands there grinning, "You...YOU GAVE ME MY DREAMS AND THEN TOOK THEM AWAY!"

He gets to the floor, heavily wounded from the stabs, "I WON'T LET YOU GET AWAY WITH THAT!"


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 11, 2009)

Edoceo noticed the pirate on the platypus and walked over to him. It was rather strange that he would try and commandeer a Hydromantisia Playtypusa, as all you had to do to get it to follow you was make its mating sound. So, using this, Edoceo made a rather loud, which caused the platypus to run right at him, but stop just before. 

"As you can see, the platypus will now obey your every command. Of course, if you had already trained him, then I commend you for your efforts. Now, if you're wondering about your team mates, than I think our associate over here can help us out with finding them," Edoceo announced, pointing at Damian.

Damian pretended to not notice the finger being pointed at him, as he instead acted like he was trying to watch the ocean breeze. Emirir ended up walking up to him.

" Hey, he's talking to you!" Emirir shouted, trying to punch Damian's shoulder. 

Unfortunately, Damian's powers were coming back to full power, as he had not been able to use them for 4 years. So, the punch was automatically redirected by Damian's DF to Emirir's head. Damian seemed not to notice this, which showed everyone his mastery over his DF. 

" What do you guys want now?" he asked, looking towards the group.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 11, 2009)

*With Ray*

He sliced through some of the left over guards with his blade sticks, heading for the exit, "This place is bigger than I remember..." he says taking down another guard.

He finally spotted the exit but before he could get there a mass amount of guards blocked his path, "Exploding Pad," he tosses it at the group and then banged his drum sticks together, triggering the massive explosion.

The few left got to their feat and looked in fear at Ray as he spun another pad around his finger, "Here's another one," he activates it and a giant smoke screen filled the area.

He cut through the opponents in the smoke and finally made his way out. He looked around and spotted Shin, Alph, and a few others, "So, anyone else survive?" he asks as he approaches them.

_With Eric_

He leads a small squad of marines through the island, "Chain Bullet!" he fired at a few pirates, "Lets go! Man up and attack already," he said taking out more pirates.

"Sir we would but...but your taking them all out before we can get the chance," Eric turns and looks at him, "What're you talking about?" he says firing another chain bullet without looking.

The attack takes out a pirate just as one of the marines was about to slash at it, "See!" Eric nods, "Well...work quicker then," he shrugs and then moves forward.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Minimar/Hazunori vs Commander Arsith Nora*

"Who would of thought that the man who saved me all those years ago would fall by my hand in my future" Nora taunted cracking his knuckles, His body much larger then it was compared to his younger days. "My wife trusted you....Took care of you...Said that you were a good person....And yet" Looking up at the pelt decorating the marine's neck, Charging at him with his fist ready to collide "YOU TURN AROUND AND KILL HER!" As the large raccoon man charged Nora got into battle position, Before hitting his target he was pulled back by Minimar.

The ground where Hazunori was headed too shook and ripped itself apart into a small crator. "BUT HOW?!" Hazunori called out as Minimar brought him out of danger. "It's called the Otooni fighting style, It's strength doesn't rely on direct contact rather the shockwave it leaves behind" Minimar said looking at the smirking Arsith who flexed his massive biceps. "It's a dangerous technique and one that shouldn't be taken lightly" Minimar warned as Hazunori got back up to his feet. "To think that a pirate would know of my fighting style pfft but weather you know it or not it still won't change a thing. YOU'RE GOING TO DIE HERE AND NOW! LION SHOCKWAVE!"

Waving his arm at full speed a burst of energy blasted towards the two men ripping at the ground beneath it "Get behind me, SPIT SPIT" The shockwave getting closer as the Large hybrid got behind the pirate "SHIELD!" A Large shield took from a volley ball sized spitball. The metal shaking violently as the shockwave collides repelling it in different directions bursting through the houses with ease. "Ah i see so thats why you we're so confident....You must have eaten a devil fruit huh" The commander said thumbing his nose at his opponents. 

"To have blocked such an attack....Who is this pirate?" Hazunori thought to himself as Minimar stood unscathe from the attack. Minimar swished and swirl sweat all around his mouth gathering a large amount. "FOOL I WON'T FALL FOR THAT AGAIN! LION SHOCKWAVE!" Unleashing another wave of energy ripping towards the two "SPIT SPIT FIST!" Releases a fist shaped spit ball, the metallic object plowed through the sound wave slamming head into the commanders abdomen sending him flying into his crew.

The Marines moaned and groan before being thrown aside, The Commander rising from the impact crator. Blood cascading from all sides of his body smashing hard unto the floor. "You asked why I killed her....I guess since you're going to die here if thats the best you can do...The Reason she died...Even after she had given me...SHE OWED ME HER HEART!" His words unleashing a shockwave around him. "I'll erase the people of this insignifcant village off the MAP!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 11, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

"Please allow us to pass peacefully" Hinara said standing docilely before the marines. The marines erupted into laughter holding on to each other for support to prevent themselves from falling to the floor. "Haven't you learned yet?" Hotaru said annoyed, "that NEVER works." "I still have to try" Hinara said determinedly, "these men may have families or people that depend on them, and I cannot defeat them without first giving them the chance to stand down." The men stopped laughing at these words and eyed Hinara, *"don't fucking insult us"* one of the men said. *"You won't be leaving here alive."*

At those words, Kaito immediately took his stance, it was obvious that even Hinara wouldn't back down now. With no earth around for Kaito to manipulate he would not be at full strength but Hinara was a lot stronger on the sea which should compensate for that. Hotaru would be at a disadvantage if the fight dragged on as she could only store so much energy at a time and she still wasn't very good at channelling it efficiently. The men rushed forward annoyed at Hinara's words, The avatars rushed forward singling out their opponents.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 11, 2009)

*With TFAJ:*

As the battle started Stray Cat tried to keep his cool.  He'd be in only a few battles in his short career as a marine and so trying to lay siege to a pirate-controlled island fortress was something new to him.

"Hmph, I guess I'll just stay near Clemens for the time being; she should know better than me what to do and where to go." Stray Cat generally disliked or at least distrusted attractive women (a result of his run in with Hancock's foot) but over the course of his short stay on board the *Dark Justice II* he'd developed some level of trust and respect for her.  He knew she was fairly capable in combat too; it'd be wise to follow her lead for the time being.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Vault Island:*

A cloaked and hooded figure made his way through the streets.  Most other pedestrians paid little attention to the man, his rather odd appearance mostly hidden from view.  Like most travelers to the town his business is with the famously secure banks, but rather than making a deposit of gold or rare items, he's there to make a "withdrawal."  He's not there to steal some artifact or priceless relic though, rather he's there to steal back the past and the memories that were stolen from him.

"This must be the place," Raiden said to himself as he stood in front of one of the town's famous banks, "This is where the World Government is supposed to be temporarily housing some classified records till a more permanent facility can be constructed.  Breaking in certainly won't be easy, but I may at least have a chance with Raiden." Jack said, taking a glance down at the specially made sword at his hip, hidden from the view of passersby by his coat. "It doesn't matter though, no matter the cost I will get my memories back; I will reclaim my past." 

Jack walked a little ways off from the bank to a local bar to grab a couple more bottles of cola.  He'd enjoy the break before the action started and he got the feeling that he'd need as much cola as he could get for the action ahead.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2009)

*Vaut Island...*

Kent stepped out onto the shore of Vault island, studying the bank carefully. It was located on top of a massive hill. The hill seemed to be unclimable except for a single very thin path towards the front, which was heavily guarded.

"This was a great idea William," Kent said eagerly. He cracked his knuckles menacingly. "That bank won't know what hit them. The marines can't ignore this." He watched the hill for a moment, not moving, and suddenly sprang into action. "Cover me!" He shouted, running at a dead sprint towards the path. Lin and Zeke moved forward, but was suddenly grabbed from behind by the rest of the crew.

"Aren't we going to help him?" Lin asked. The Blade Pirates shook their heads.

"Diversion." Kaya explained. "While he's tying them up in the front, we'll sneak around from behind. Don't worry about him, he'll be fine." The Blade Pirates snuck around to the back of the hill. It was a completely vertical, featureless cliff, no handholds at all. Kaya grinned and grabbed Angelina by the arm. "Hybrid point." Her wings burst from her shoulders and her katana materialized across her back, and she took off into the air with Angelina. Derrick grabbed Flynn, and Lin took Jorma. When they came back, Derrick got William and Kaya and Lin worked together to haul up Zeke. Finally, they all grabbed Usagi and brought him up.

"There's the only entrance from the back." Jorma said, pointing up to a window. It was small, but big enough for someone to crawl through. "It's completely unbreakble from the outside," He said, nodding towards Derrick. The ghost DF user melted through the wall, and a moment later the windo burst open. "Since Zeke and Usagi are too big to fit, they'll get in the side entrance. Go!" Jorma shouted. The Blade Pirates moved.

Meanwhile, Kent was charging the front of the bank. He didn't seem to notice his mysterious lack of nakama, assaulting the dug in guards head on, seemingly without fear of death or inury. He leaped a cannonball and smashed the cannon to pieces, using the unfortunate marine as a shield/battering ram. "Rankyaku!" He shouted, deflecting another cannonball and rushing further up the hill. "MY NAME IS KENT, HEAR ME ROAR!" He shouted, catching a passing cannonball and hurling it back to the sender. "YAAAAAAAH!"

"That guy's a madman!" One of the guards shouted. "Fall back! Defend the bank! Fall Back!"


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 11, 2009)

*Wrenchi Island...* 

Gilmont slowly crawled forward as bullets tore into the ground around him.  His spear was tightly gripped in his hands as he made his way to the castle walls.  Gilmont didn't know how much longer it would take for him to get hit.  He was lucky to still be alive.  And once he got the wall, he had the added problem of getting over it.  Maybe he could push open the gate.    

The shooting slowly began to die down before it finally stopped.  Gilmont could hear shouts coming from inside the castle.  "It could be a trap," he mumbled.  Taking a deep breath, the marine got to his feet.  Nothing happened.  Gilmont waited tentatively for a few more seconds, but after nothing else happened he came to the conclusion that the marines must have made their way into the castle.    

Gilmont could hear a loud noise coming from the eastern wall.  He stared up at the northern wall, but realizing there was no way he could climb it, he made his way to the eastern wall.  The noise that he had just heard was the opening of the gate.  Lt. Smirnov had just pulled the lever to open it.  Gilmont attempted to sneak past him, but Smirnov noticed him.  "Ah, Lt. Smirnov.  I'm supposed to clean up, after um... Garrick's mess," Gilmont hastily lied to explain why he wasn't on the ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2009)

_Before the current arc which Flynn will be sleeping through...._


Vash TS Typhoon Supreme said:


> *Aboard The Pirate's Dream
> *
> "Hmm....according to your medical history it appears that your yearly physical is overdue," he tells her
> "If you'll just disrobe we can begin."
> ...



Flynn eyes Lin with disbelief, usually this routine ends up with him beaten into a coma by either the unassuming girl or the girls not so unassuming boyfriend.

He coughs awkwardly beneath his surgical mask, "Nice rack!" he exclaims. 

Lin tilts her head slightly, "Excuse me?" she asks.

Flynn coughs again and beats his chest with his right fist, "Brand! I said nice brand," he quickly amends, "Uh anyway let's begin shall we!" 

As Flynn pretends to scribble in her medical chart suddenly the door slams open and Usagi stomps through. 

"What the hell?!" Flynn exclaims, "Oi furball this is the Doctor's office, Vet's office is the next door down!" 

Usagi keeps his gaze downwards, trying not to look at Lin, as he walks towards Flynn, and grabs him roughly by the back of his collar. Lifting him into the air. 

"I'm very sorry but as a self respecting Monk and Panda Bear. I couldn't allow my incredibly stupid friend to bother you like this," he tells Lin and bows, before dragging Flynn out the room. 

"How dare you I'm Dr. Doug Howser! Unhand me before I call the ASPCA on you!" Flynn yells.  

Usagi throws Flynn out the door then he turns back towards Lin and bows.  Flynn leaps over Usagi's back and starts beating him over the back of his head. Usagi slams the door closed and you can hear Flynn scream as Usagi suddenly roars loudly.
_
??? days later..._
Flynn sleeps soundly on his king sized money mattress which is stuffed with 15 Million Beri. Not counting the cash stuffed in his pillowcases. He swears the money makes the it feel softer then a water bed, and its done wonders for his back.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 11, 2009)

*Vaut Island:*

Jack sat calmly, drinking his soda when suddenly a great commotion arose at the bank he had just been looking at. Jack jumped to his feet and looked over to see a lone pirate making a frontal assault on the bank while his allies stealthily circled around back.

"Seems like this is my lucky day," Jack mused to himself, "looks like I'm not the only one interested in this bank.  I'll join in with them and get what I'm after with less work than I expected, and I'm sure they won't mind giving me the documents I'm after for my cut of the take..."

"That guy's a madman!" One of the guards shouted. "Fall back! Defend the bank! Fall Back!" The guard turned around towards the bank's doors just in time to see a figure wearing a long, black, hooded coat land in front of the bank doors. "Who the hell is this guy?! Fire guards, we must fall back to the bank, take this guy out!"

One of the remaining cannons roared at Jack, "Jackknife Thunder Stab" Jack whispered as he gripped his sword with his right foot before jumping high into the air, avoiding the cannon blast and landing on top of the cannon with Raiden, rendering it unusable before quickly dispatching the guard who was operating it.  Two more guards took aim at the cloaked figure and fired, their shots tearing through the fabric.

"Ha! Got him!" Shouted one of the guards, but his words caught in his throat as he saw the cloak fall to the ground with no one inside it. "Wait! What the he..." was all he managed before Jack stabbed Raiden through his back, before quickly spinning to deliver a fatal knife slash to the other guard who had shot.

Jack continued his murderous assault on the guards as Kent continued his mad rush to the front of the bank.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2009)

*Vault Island...*

Kent laughed in delight as another person joined him in the fight. "Do you want a bounty increase too?" He asked. "Rankyaku!" His attack barely dented the large steel doors, but a second later they swung open. A man stepped out, leering at Kent impatiently. He was large, a cap obscuring most of his face, and carrying a wooden club. Kent grinned. "Mine! Sou!" He shot forward, extending his leg, but the man blocked it with his club.

"I am Rent, the Head Guard of this Bank. Why are you here?"

"I'm Kent, friend, and I want a bounty increase. So get the hell out of the way before I move you."

*With the rest of the crew...*

"Split up." Jorma ordered. "We'll cover more ground that way. Keep an eye out for anything you want and retreat when I give the signal. Does everyone understand?" There were several terse nods. "The scatter!" The Blade Pirate's spread through the bank's myriad halls, searching for their treasure. 

"So..Trickshot Jorma. We meet again." Jorma whirled around.

"You! Samuel Cannon Arm! I fought you when we invaded that base and Kent beat up that loser Rago!"

"Yes...but the tables have turned. Now I am stronger."

"We'll see about that."

Kaya sped through the halls on her feet, she didn't trust her flying skills enough to try it in these tough hallways. She held a glob of explosive light in her hands and chucked it at a door. It detonated on contact, blowing the door slightly open.

"Well we can't have that now," Someone behind her said. Kaya drew her Katana and faced the woman. She was a slim, atheletic guard wielding two nightsticks. "Oh I see. You're part of that Pirate crew. Well then," She said, brandishing her weapons. "I'll bite you to death."

"Bite..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 11, 2009)

_*With Derrick*_

Everyone splits up and he simply shrugs, "This is stupid..." he phases through the wall and keeps going through more and more walls until he reaches the vault.

He phases through the vault walls and looks around, "Wow, there sure is a lot of stuff in here," he goes to sift through some of the items but something hits him in the back.

"Ghah!" he rubs his back and looks to see who did it, "Vice Captain Grant Mansk here," an old man says spinning a hatchet in his hands.

"Impressive, seems you used that idiot of yours as a distraction so you could get in," Derrick just stares him down, "Move it old man," he says drawing his staff, "You just tell me to do something?" he readies his hatchet, "You can do that when you stop gettin' your diapers changed kid."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2009)

Jason Vs Chief warden Eisen Baumstachler

"PORCU- KICK!" The hair on Eisen's legs formed into a thick spike and made it's way towards Jason as he ran atop one of the prisons massive stems. "Damn it." Jasn jumped into the air and avoided the attack. "ICE MASK!" He throws the mask onto Eisen's spike, then quickly places a strength mask on and crushes the hair. "You think that would stop me!?" Eisen shouts, what's left of the spike quickly retracts and returns to his leg.

"Damn it, This guy is really annoying." Jason grumbles to himself and draws his blade. "But he's the warden.. how am i supposed to beat this guy by myself." He looked down at the blade. "Fine then." He let out a deep breath. "Ittoryu." Eisen smirked. "Porcu slicer!" "Demon path cutter!" The two men attack at the same time, Jason's blade flies upward with great force countering Eisen's own fist.

The unblocked portion of Jason's attack results in a crack forming beneath the two. "Oh? Quite some power you got!" Eisen smirked and forced his hand down harder. "But, I've got more power then that." He grinned. "Porcu-knuckle buster!" The hairs on his knuckle's formed into small spikes and he threw a left hook into Jason's strength mask. Jason' could feel the mask shattering around him as he flew into a large thorn.

"Come on then! is that all the captain's power?" Jason coughs and pulls himself from the thorn. "Great... spend all day and night in the jungle... and i can't even cut a rose's stem." He wiped the blood dripping from his forehead and grabbed his chest. "Come on out Sparky, I need your help." He thought to himself. "Raat!" sparky crawls out from under his hat.

"Oh? A spark bird? Rare." Eisen smirked and cracked his knuckles. "Don't matter to me though! I'm here to punish your actions! Death row for the entire crew!" Jason pulled out a mask from his chest and placed it onto sparky's face. "eh?" Eisen blinked. "Ever seen what happens when you cross a spark bird with a dragon?"

Jason smirked. "Same thing that happens when you cross a human with a turtle." He places another mask on himself. Sparky's body began to grow in size, His feathers turning a deeper blue, rather then purple. His beak extends and grows sharp teeth, his feet become more scaled and claws grow sharper. 

Jason's skin turns a deep purple, almost black. His muscles increase greatly in size and his head turns to that of a turtles. "just... what are you?" Eisen's eyes narrowed. "Come on sparky!" Jason ran forward. "GRAAAT!!!!" The bird's voice sounded almost reptilian. "Jason and Sparky's ultimate combo!" He held his blade up, placing a fire mask onto it. 

Sparky let out a large amount of electricity and channeled it into the blade. Once the blade took on all of the electricity, sparky quickly flew ahead of Jaosn, Screeching as it collided into eisen's chest. "Damn bird." he threw sparky away with ease and saw the birds body crack, returning to normal. "don't last long huh?" 

"DEVIL'S FLAME!" Eisen looked forward to see a red hot blade crackling with power come down on his chest. "Porcu shield!" his entire body's hair forms a large spike pointing upward. "D...damn it..." Jason's blade slowly slips through the air, burning it on it's way to Eisen's body. "Impressive to be able to continue cutting through." The hair begins to break away and form into another spike. "Porcu-spear." The spike quickly shoots out and pierces Jason's left pecks. "Goodbye, Rodgers."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2009)

_*On The Archangel...*_
Helen was getting tired of all the talk and ruckus with the newcomer so she decided to continue training down below. Some minutes later she stands in the center of the sparring room of the ship, on a training mat. She wears a form fitting silver Kimono. On the Kimono's back is an emblem of a silver dragon rising above a silver cloud, the emblem of her household.  

She holds her cursed blade, the Nidai Kitetsu, in front of her. The edge of the Katana blade glints with a dark aura, the darker it glimmers the more angry its spirit is. Helen learned this long ago almost to her death and how temperamental it's mood can be. The sword will suffer no fools.

She moves across the mat with graceful elegance, and ballet like precision, swinging the sword around. It's the Silver Mist form that her father created and which she learned from him in secret, an act that earned Helen banishment from her homeland, and her own father disowning her. She strikes suddenly uttering a powerful yell from the pit of her stomach. The sword slices the air and it glows darker. Helen narrows her eyes at the dark glow the blade, that's not what she's looking for. She tries to replicate that feeling she had when she defeated Akami the swordsman from the Great Blizzard Gaol. She wonders how he's doing, he still owes her that promise......


StrawHat4Life said:


> Helen raises the Nidai Kitetsu in front of her and it begins to shine with a ghostly silver light. Suddenly the blade seems to multiply into three blades that extend from the handle, a silver aura envelops each blade. A light gray mist begins to envelop Helen's body.
> 
> "Hmm...so you've mastered harnessing illusions with the power of your emotions," Akami remarks with a smile. "But I think its all show!" He moves in on Helen, for the same killing blow he dealt Sally.
> 
> ...


Helen spins around and slashes vertically at the air, yelling again from the pit of her stomach, the source of her emotional control. Suddenly the dark aura of the blade dims and a slight silver light glimmers from the sword. Helen smiles, _much better_ she thinks, _not great either but its a start_. 

Helen closes her eyes and the silver light fades, now she starts to channel the emotion of anger from the pit of her stomach. She presses her Katana close to her face and runs her right up its flat of the blade. Suddenly it starts to feel warm to the touch and the begins to glow red. Helen slices horizontally and suddenly a small spark shoots out of the blade and hits the training mat she stand on lighting it afire. 

"Oops!" she exclaims in alarm, not even expecting that to happen. She quickly dabs out the small flame with the soles of her sandals. 

_Elsewhere..._
Akami, former Chief-Guard of the Great Blizzard Gaol hangs upside down off the crows next of his small sloop vessel, doing sit ups. "2,000, 2001, 2002..." 

Suddenly he feels an edge in the pit of his stomach. He knows that feeling, it means there's a strong swordsman nearby....or a _swordswoman_.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 11, 2009)

*Vault Island with Lin*

Lin walked down the halls alone, she was thinking about Flynn. He tricked her, she didn't too much mind him seeing her naked. When she was a slave she wore little to no clothes most times. She just didn't like being lied to like that, she was happy he wasn't here.

"I'll have to get him back" she thought to herself 
"He likes to play pranks?"
"I'll get him back" she said with a mischievous smile

The wall in front of her shattered and a humongous man walked through the hole followed by a smaller man

"Marines" she said under her breath
"What have we here?" the smaller man said as he looked her up and down.
"I'm pretty sure you aren't supposed to be here" he said
"Crassus deal with her"
"Be quick about it, I'm going to look for the other intruders"
"Yesssss Siiiiir" Crassus said in a slow drawl 

The small man with the fishing rod turned and walked down the corridor

"It's just me and you then" Lin said 

She assumed her fighting stance as Crassus lumbered toward her.

*With TFAJ on Wrenchi Island*

Karl looked at Gilmont

"Ah, Lt. Smirnov. I'm supposed to clean up, after um... Garrick's mess," Gilmont hastily lied to explain why he wasn't on the ship. 
"It's Lt. Commander Smirnov"
"I don't know..."

*WHACK
*
A huge piece of wood connected with Karl and sent him flying into a wall

"HAHAHAHA" Rune laughed swinging the large piece of wood like a bat

He turned and watched Gilmont

"You next fatman" Rune said

Gilmomt readied himself for battle as Rune began to swing the huge piece of wood. The wood shattered from downward heel smash by Karl followed by him pivoting on the ball of his foot and hitting Run'e hand with a round house forcing him to drop the short piece of wood.

"Get going" Karl said to Gilmont staring down Rune
"If I can beat you, I can beat Pieter" Karl said with a smile

His chains snaked out his sleeves and the heads shimmered in the light and snapped menacingly at Rune

"I FINALLY GET TO FIGHT" Rune shouted
"I finally get to test the new chains" Karl said to himself


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 12, 2009)

_Cass vs. Captain Boing_

"Heh, still worthless." Boing thinks as his cannon shot exploded in front of Cass' bullet. "Well then pirate, I guess I'll end this now." Boing aimed his cannon and readied to fire when something fell from the sky and hit him in the shoulder. He staggers a bit before inspecting what had hit him. "A....bullet?" 

Cass smiled. It was a risky shot, but it worked. "All right, one more time. Trick Shot; Sidewinder!" She fires the red carp again, the bullet moving through the air in improbable ways. It swerved around the ship and flew up and down, as if it was an insect flying at high speeds before hitting Boing in the same spot her last bullet did.

"Nice trick, but it won't beat me!" Boing fires a shot towards Cass, but she rolls out of the way and empties her entire magazine. The bullets  all fly at the same direction, going up the sky. Boing fires another cannonshot at the bullets, but they scattered after Cass looked at them and flew together again.

"Oh crap." Boing drops his cannon and tries to escape, but the rain of bullets follow him.  

"Trick Shot;Goldion Impact." The bullets all fly up above Boing and rain down on him, the attack vaguely resembling a giant hammer falling from the sky. The attack sends Boing flying through his ship and into the sea.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2009)

Yazuu howls in outrage as Tatsu attacks him. Tatsu's fire attack hits his steel hard green scales but they simply wash over his hide leaving his scales without even a singe. 

"EVEN A DRAGON IS NOTHING BUT MERE FOOD BEFORE THE HYDRA!!!" his seven other heads roar in unison. Three of his slithering heads dart at Tatsu's body, one biting into his left hind leg, another trying to rip his left wing off, and one biting at his scaled neck. 

Tatsu roars in pain as he feels fangs clamp down around his scaly neck but his thick Dragonhide holds firm, the pain however is palpable. Tatsu's eye's glow with fury and he rips off the head that he holds in his claws and bashes the Hydra in the midsection, hurtling him away. 

Yazuu crashes backwards off balance but quickly returns to all fours, suddenly Yazuu's ripped off head grows back into two new Hydra heads. "You can't kill the unkillable, Dragon!" Yazuu roars triumphantly. 

Suddenly Annie appears in front of Yazuu in a blur with her giant triple barreled rifle pointed point blank range at his center Hydra head, "Wanna bet!" she yells, pressing the trigger and three black missiles shoot out the barrels of her rifle. 

*"GUSTAR ROUND!"* she shouts, being blasted backwards by simple physics. Tatsu however darts out a clawed hand and catches her, setting her on the floor. 
*
BABOOOOM!*

Yazuu's central Hydra head explodes, raining flesh and green blood everywhere. The Hydra Man however shows no signs of pain and simply laughs again as two new Hydra heads grow out of the exploded stump. "I told you!" he growls, more like an evil laugh of a Demon. 

"No fucking way!" Annie exclaims, "No fucking way in hell." She can't conceive of something she can't kill. Afterall all you need is a big enough bullet and anything can be killed. 

Jessie watches the scene while crouched on one knee, barely able to stand. She looks at Tatsu in his full Dragon point, still amazed that such creatures are possible in nature, and then she looks at Yazuu, a Hydra. Both creatures of myth and yet they here they both are as real as real can get, and then it hits her like a lightning bolt. She remembers her mother reading her a story about Hercules, she always liked him because he solved everything with his fists, but then he fought a creature he couldn't just beat with his fists and had to use his brains to beat...._a Hydra_. 

"I've got it!" Jessie exclaims suddenly with bright eyes. Annie looks over at Jessie, "Well don't hold out on us spill it!" she responds. Jessie smirks, "We hit all the heads at the same time!" 

Annie facepalms, "Shoulda seen that one comin," she mutters feeling like an idiot for not figuring it out. *"COPY COPY CLONE!"* Jessie yells, her body shimmers like a refracting crystal and six clones of her melt out of her body, ready for battle.

"Pick a head, any head!" Jessie commands her clones. Both Tatsu and Annie grin and Annie quickly tosses each clone a grenade from her satchel. As Yazuu charges at them like a wrecking machine, Tatsu meets him head on and blocks him in his tracks, the Draogn's hind claws sliding backwards from the contest of strength. 

Annie, Jessie, and Jessie's army of clones, leap over Tatsu's back and run up the back of his neck, leaping high over him and each focusing on a separate Hydra head at the same time. Annie fires at two heads blowing them away with her Gunstar round, Tatsu viciously rips off a Hydra head with his front claws, and Jessie's clones each hurl a grenade into Yazuu's mouth. Meanwhile Jessie herself clasps both her steel fists and punches one of the Hydra's so hard she smashes in its skull and caving in its brain. The force of the blow makes her skull rattle. 

The multiple explosions and attacks blow back the three Unnamed Pirates and all six of Jessie's clones dissipate into the air. Yazuu lands on the floor in a bloody heap, all of his Hydra heads destroyed. Tatsu, Annie, and Jessie wait nervously for more heads to regenerate but Yazuu just lays still emanating a foul stench of death and decay.

Tatsu returns to his standard Hybrid point and sighs with relief, "Whew I thought I was going to have to go overboard there!" he says, thankful he didn't have to grow to such a point  that he might become mindless. Jessie leans on Tatsu's right shoulder with a tired and sooty face, "You're saved now," she mutters, "Now carry me." More of a demand then a request. 

They quickly make their escape with Annie leading them to the others who have all just gathered outside of the main entrance, which is now nothing more then a shattered hulk of its former glory.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 12, 2009)

*Somewhere near Honjo Island, Grand Line
*
The Black Son cut swiftly through the water as it's members lounged around on deck. It was a sunny day and the breeze filled the sails, Kilik seemed to be practicing his unique from of fishman karate with Rensuei perched on the railing looking at his every move intently. Rensuei didn't have a style of his own, he was particularly talented in the area copying exactly what someone did and adapting it into the way he fought though. He didn't take everything he saw though. He just took what he liked or thought useful, for instance Kilik used many deliberate powerful leg movements. Rensuei ignored these because he always kept moving while fighting. He did however plan to borrow some of the slashing and swiping movements he saw Kilik doing. 

Nila was sitting writing in a small journal. She had collected different kinds of kelp and were analyzing them. She played an important part of teh cre she was very intelligent and she often played the role of doctor and navigator. She was indispensable to the crew.

Ginkai sat with his back against the railing smoking his pipe blowing pungent clouds fo smoke into the air singing loudly, Sontei seemed to be sleeping soundly dreaming of what ever fishmen swordsmen dreamed about. Kai walked around the ship with his equipment, looking for something to fix. A few days earlier Sontei was messing around with his new sword and blasted away a large part of the railing. That was partly why he was sleeping, whenever he was awake Kai watching him like a hungry shark.

Rensuei looked to the front of the ship and saw an island. 

"Land HO" Rensuei said with a chuckle
"I need some supplies" Nila said looking up from her book 
"Mi wah some rum and dem tings dere" Ginkai said
"OK, we'll spend a day or two here" Rensuei said 

Nila had already gotten up and was checking the island name in her journal.

"It seems there are a few fishmen living on this island" Nila said
"Apparently there was a fishman colony near the island that was destroyed by an underwater quake"
"Most of the survivors went back to fishman island"
"Some of them stayed on the island"
"How do you know that stuff?" Rensuei asked 
"It's all here in my dad's journal" Nila said patting the book

Rensuei nodded thoughtfully thinking about their last experience docking on an island for supplies.

"We shouldn't have much problems with humans if they are accustomed to fishmen" Rensuei said

Rensuei nudged Sontei with his foot

"Wake up, Sontei" Rensuei said
"We are going to get supplies"
"You guys go ahead without me" Sontei said
"I'm sleepy"
"Yea, you are always sleepy" Rensuei said shaking his head
"If you stay on the ship you'll never learn the name of that sword" Rensuei said with a devious smile

Sontei was up in a matter of seconds

"Well if that's the case, we don't need to wait for the boat to dock" Sontei said as he dove over the side of the boat

Rensuei shook his head 

"I'll see you guys there" Rensuei said as he dove into the water behind Sontei


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 12, 2009)

-Bolt vs. Tempo-

The power from the hit sends Bolt straight into the wall.  Before he hits the ground, Tempo appears before him and sighs, "...stomach..." and then thrusts his fist into Bolt's gut, "...splitter..."  Bolt's eyes widen as he drops his sai, and falls to his knees and hands.  He then lets out a loud gasping and coughing noise and blood begins to pour out.  Tempo sighs with discontent.  "...look, I think we've had enough of this already... so just hand yourself in already so I won't have to kill you..."  

Bolt weakly grins and tries to pick up his sai.  "You?  Kill me?  I sincerely doubt that!"  He hurls himself at Tempo.  With a few steps back, he dodges the attack and looks down at the ground with his hands in his pockets

"...that was a pretty pathetic last effort..."  He looks at Bolt, who is still grinning and panting heavily as the blood drips from his mouth.  "...just stay down...I want this to end already..."

"Sorry, but I just can't do that.  You see-"  Bolt then feels a searing pain as the ribs on his left side crack.  He looks down to see Tempo's fist against him.  "...lung puncture..."  Bolt's eyes go lifeless as he coughs up more blood and is pounded against the wall.  "...skull crusher..."  With one last blow to the head, Tempo sends Bolt through the wall into the hallway parallel to where they were.  Bolt's body bounced and flailed like a lifeless ragdoll as he flew threw, only stopping when hitting the bars of a cell.  His back rested against the cell with his head resting down to the left, his hands still gripping to his father's sai.  The prisoners looked at the body and stepped back to the corner of their cells as Tempo slowly began his approach to the body.  He sighs, "...killing you was such a hassle..."

Bolt raises one knee which stops Tempo dead in his tracks.  "...how are you still alive?  You should be dead..."  

Bolt's breath sounds more like a wheeze as he slowly pulls himself up with the help of the cell bars and prisoners.  He rests his back against the cage and stares down at Tempo while he grins.  "I've already been to hell and back.  This is a fucking picnic compared to what _he_ did."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2009)

_Vault Island, Kent vs. Rent_[/B]

"Soru! Soru! Soru!" Kent used his incredible speed to quickly switch positions, but Rent didn't seem fazed. "Rankyaku!" Kent's leg shot out, pushing air towards the guard captain. Rent raised his club.

"Iron defense." He swung his club like a baseball bat. The two attacks met with a bang, but Rent was not thrown back. Kent snarled.

"Soru!" He shouted, speeding towards Rent.

"Set up." With incredible precision, Rent managed to place his club under Kent's foot. He then pushed up, sending Kent into the air. "Ace serve." He slammed Kent back down, sending the pirate captain skidding. Kent let out a roar of frustration and shot forward with another soru. 

"Soru ashige!" Rent wasn't expecting this, and the volley of high speed kicks caught him before he coul react. "Haha, Bastard!"

*Jorma vs. Samuel Cannon arm...*

"Glacier pellet!" Jorma shot a pure white pellet which exploded on contact with the floor, ice began to crawl towards Samuel, but he simply blasted it away. His hands now had holes in their palms, allowing him to shootbiological cannonballs from them.

"Cannon Barrage." A line of cannonballs shot towards Jorma, but the sniper rolled behind a corner and nocked another pellet.

"Thunderbolt pellet!" He shot it towards Samuel, and it connected. Cannon arm let out a roar of pain as electricity gathered from the air around it, forming into a lightning bolt. But when it faded, Samuel still stood.

"That was...impressive. Had I not been training day and night for this battle, it would've finished me." He said. "But now, it is my turn. Cannon's Requiem!" He shot a cannonball, which seemed to grow as it sped through the air. Jorma's eyes widened. It was growing! By the time it reached him, it was nearly his size, and despite trying to dodge it still sent him flying. He heard a crack and knew he was going to have to end this soon.

*Kaya vs. Sakura...*

"My name is Sakura. It is the last name you will hear."

"Not likely. Light slash!" Kaya shouted, sending a burst of light at Sakura. The guard dodged and moved in closer.

"Roots!" She said, ducking down and slamming her tonfa into Kaya's leg. "Trunk!" She said again, hitting Kaya in the stomach. "Branches!" She swung her tonfa towards Kaya's arm, but Kaya was desperate now.

Shield of Faith!"

*Baboom!* Kaya had created a shield of explosive light only inches from her body. The explosion hurt both her and Sakura, sending the flying back.

Sakura wa first to recover, and Kaya barely got her katana up in time to block her overhead strike. "Blossom's Bite!" Sakura shouted whilring her tonfa around quickly. The ttack hit Kaya several times from all angles, and she just managed to break away from the onslaught.

"Damn..." She muttered to herself. "In these small hallways, I'm at a disadvantage. If I could get outside, I'd be in the air, where she couldn't touch me..."

*Wrenchi Island...*

"Charge!" Prince shouted. "Gogogogogogo!" He had tried to cloak his squad for as long as he could, but in this unfamiliar terrain, it didn't last long. "We have to breach this wall!" He charged forward, cutting down any Pirate stupi enough to get in his way. "Doubling mirage!" Suddenly there were two of every marine in his squad, the real one and an illusional clone. Prince hopped the shattered remains of a cannon and continued the assault.

*Zrap!*

Prince stopped up short, just barely dodging a lightningbolt. He glanced up. Sure enough, it was 'Thunderstorm' Charlotte. He cursed. This was not going to be a good day.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wrenchi Island...* 

Gilmont charged into the courtyard at the pirates.  He finally had a chance to test out his new spear.  Gilmont thrust forward, running his spear through a pirate's chest before kicking the man's body off the spear and spinning to slam the butt of the spear into the temple of the pirate attempting to get him from behind.  Gilmont was about to continue into the crowd of pirates when a whip wrapped around his leg and tugged, pulling him to the ground.  

Gilmont was dragged across the courtyard, knocking over marines and pirates a like as the whip continued to drag.  Gilmont attempted to remove the whip from his leg, but to no avail.  He was only using one hand, and didn't want to use the second from fear of losing his spear.  Gilmont looked up just in time to see the man who was dragging him in stab down straight at Gilmont with his short sword.  Gilmont hastily stretched out his spear, so that it knocked into the pirate's shins and sent him landing flat on his stomach.  

The pirate's fall had loosened the whip's hold on Gilmont's leg, so Gilmont hastily took off the whip and got to his feet, spear held in both hands pointed at the pirate who had also gotten to his feet.  The pirate had long black hair with a star tattoo on each cheek.  "The name's Jackson Lean," the pirate said.  "Who the hell are you?" Gilmont thought about that for a moment.  "Former Captain Gilmont Goodfellow," Gilmont replied.   

Meanwhile, V was tearing through pirates in the courtyard.  His knives moved at inhuman speeds, cutting through much needed parts.  Two gigantic pirates with large clubs charged at V, but V simply slashed his knife through one of their wrists and sent his knife spinning through the air where it landed with a thunk between the other one's eyes.  

As V pulled his knife out of the man's body, he heard a noise behind him.  V spun and sent the knife he had just tugged out straight at the noise.  The noise, which turned out to be a pirate with long blond hair and star tattoo on his cheek, rolled out of the way as the knife sailed over his head.  Suddenly, V felt a tightening on his throat.  He looked down to see a rope on the ground that had shot up and was now tightening around V's throat.  "I thought Taskforce Absolute Justice's famed masked killer would put up more of fight than this," Clevee said, smirking.   

*Vault Island...* 

William and Angelina were sifting through the vault when William laid eyes on it- the saber.  William headed over to it and lifted it up.  The hilt was inlaid with gold, and the words _Arthur Everret_ were written in the blade.  William sort of felt bad for whoever this Arthur Everret was, but then steeled himself and reminded himself he was a pirate, and not a marine.   

Angelina picked up a plunger which she found in one of the vault boxes.  "Look William!" she said as her mute friend turned to look at her.  "It's one of those new 'bouncy' plungers with springs at the end," she said, showing him the plunger.  William grinned at her and was about to write something down for her when William saw a dart about to strike Angelina in his ghost vision.  William tackled Angelina just as the dart slammed into the wall behind him.  

William got to his feet and turned to face his adversary.  She had long, light brown hair and a green guards uniform.  "I'm so glad you guys decided to break in," the guard said.  "Most pirates are far too scared to attempt a break in, and Rent won't let me fight the marines or civilians," she continued.  As she said this, her hand slid down to the pouch at her belt and pulled out another dart.  Her hand suddenly whipped forward, sending the dart straight at William's face.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2009)

Jason Vs Eisen-

The spike in Jason's chest splits into singular hairs. "You have done well to break into this prison." Eisen's eyes narrowed. "You have done well to free so many prisoners." the hairs inside Jason's body began to shift and move around. "You have done well to run from me for so long." The hairs finished moving and slowly began to straighten out. "But all who oppose me. all who oppose justice." He closed his eyes and clenched his fist. "Shall die in a sea of their own blood."

Jason smirked. "No. I don't think so." Jason's arm shot up and sliced through the hairs. "Brat." Eisen's fist pounds into Jason's stomach. "In.. this form.. i have greater defense." Jason smirked, his blade scratching the bridge of Eisen's nose. "I see." Eisen wiped the blood away. "Then take this." He leaned his head back and whipped his tuft of hair forward.

"Porcu Arrow barrage!" all of the lose hair grew into sharp spikes and flew towards Jason. "Hehe." Jason broke his mask using the hilt of his sword and dropped to the ground. "Blast. to avoid my attack with some cheap trick." Jason stood up, pulled the loose bloody hairs from his chest and let out a long grunt. "I'm not gonna win here. Am i?" He smiled at Eisen. "You've lasted longer then the rest." The warden answers.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2009)

Annie, Tatsu, and Jessie meet up with Shin and Alph, plus several strangers, in front of the ruined main entrance. Annie eyes the newcomers and smirks, "You boys got a chain gang going on or what?" 

She can tell right off the bat that the strange rabbit creature isn't normal or even a Rabbit and not just because its a giant ass rabbit, but because she can't "hear" the creature with her mantra just like she's unable to with Alph.

_Looks like ole rust bucket made a new friend_, she muses inwardly. 

Annie briefly glances past Shin with a look of apathy, "Hey ass grabber, fondle anyone else today?" she remarks. 

"Anyway we need to get the hell outta dodge," she adds, looking around for two particular persons, "Anglora was with that son of a bitch Darver last time I checked..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 12, 2009)

_Elza vs. Melabi_

Elza releases a gout of fire in an effort to force Melabi and her blade off her. Melabi backflips up Elza and goes behind her, yanking out her other hooksword and slashes her from behind. Elza turns around and grabs both hookswords. Her hands bleed as she tightens her grip, while she puts her tail around Melabi's legs. 

"Wait what are you-" Melabi is cut off when Elza releases another blast of flame at point blank range. She breathes fire on the marine for a couple of more seconds before letting go of her. 

"Dix Epee;Guillotine Goute!" Elza finishes Melabi off with a slash from all 10 claws, then slamming her down to sea with her tail.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 12, 2009)

_*James vs Demon Guard Squad General Irrsinn Rufen*_

"Bastard!" he charges with two swords and slashes his chest, however Irrsinn doesn't even attempt to block the attack, *"Monkey Slicer!"* he starts cutting multiple X shaped slices on his chest, "Defend bastard! Fight me!"

Irrsinn hops back, "Reckless..." he says under his breath. Suddenly more and more illusions appear, "What the hell?" he looks confused as he sees a cyclops running around with a whooly mammoth and a giant troll. 

"Die!" Irrsinn shouts slashing a chair into pieces, "This is my prison!" he says chopping up a table, "You will not escape!" he shouts finally attacking James. He blocks the attack, "Shit, he's stronger now, but I don't care!"

He pushes back and holds his two blades out, *"Monkey's Claws!"* he pushes forward and Irrsinn starts to slide back, "Four Swords of Chaos!" he slides lose and swings all four of his blades towards James.

Just before the attack makes contact James sees an army of trolls slam their fists down at James. He feels the pain of the beasts fists and Irrsinn slashes him down his shoulders and at his waist.

"I'm done with this crap..." James says in a serious tone. He draws all five of his blades, "Gotoryu..." he holds them all out and starts running at the General, *"Jungle Fury!"* before he could realize it James was behind him. He felt a small cut on the center of his chest. It soon extended into five cuts with the small one being the center. 

Blood shot out of the five cuts that went from the center of his chest to the end of his shoulders, the ends of his wastes, and just below his neck. He then leaps into the air, *"Monkey Barrage!"* he began slicing wildly, all of the attacks hit Irrsinn, cutting all over his body.

James then took a small leap backwards. Irrsinn raised his hand forward and all of the illusions in the room rushed towards James, *"Forest Cannon!"* a giant red blast hits right into all of the illusions and engulfs Irrsinn.

James pants, trying to catch his breath. He looks as the smoke clears and a figure slowly walks out of it, "Four Swords of-" before he can attack James beats him to it, *"Uncaging the Beast!"* Before Irrsinn even realizes he is right next to him.

He starts with a cut to the side, he continues to circle around as he cuts his back with another blade, then the back of the leg with the next sword, another cut to the front of the leg, and then finally stabs him straight through the chest with the blade in his tail.

All of the illusions fade away and Irrsinn falls to the ground, "This is my prison..." he says lying on the floor, "You will not escape..." he twitches on the floor, "I will kill you..." James sheaths his blade and holds his injuries, "Not today..." he says walking out of the room.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 12, 2009)

Minimar/Hazunori VS Commander Asrith Nora PT 2

"Her heart?" Hazunori questioned as the Marine flexed his muscles more. Digging into his pocket he pulled out a small pill munching on it, In moments his body mass doubled in width. The veins on his arms as thick as snakes as his bulging muscles grew more and more "I'LL KILL YOU!" Running towards the men full speed the Commander digs his giant shoulders into both men sending them flying into a nearby house ripping through with barely any resistence.

"Do you see my power! MY STRENGTH! THIS IS THE MIGHT OF THE MARINES! TODAY YOU WILL FALL!" The now giant muscle head marine laughed to himself with blind pride. The pelts around his neck and waist expanded to the limit as his muscles seem to grow endlessly. "Dammit guess he's stronger then we thought" Minimar muttered as he began to dig himself out of the debris, Hazunori did the same standing next to the pirate. "Where'd he go!?" Hazunori exclaimed.

The oxygen rushed out of his lungs, his eyes turning white as Nora buried his fist deep into his abdomen sending the raccoon man to the ground. Before Minimar had a chance to react the Marine backhanded him threw the house wall sending him to the next room over. Standing over his former caretaker Nora stomped hard on his chest watching the man struggle to breathe. "Tell me Hazunori do you wish to know how you're wife was killed?" The Marine taunted the man as he started to open his eyes.

Hanako vs Lupin

"LUPIN DON'T!" Sakura cried out but her brother was too fast landing a kick to her face that sent her back. Apron shook and shaked as his brother turned to him. "B-b-b-big brother" The boy barely got out as Lupin raised his hand ready to strike his younger brother. Before his attack could reach he was batted away by a seemingly large telescope. Getting back up on his feet he could see it was Hanako the Horizon Pirate who had gotten in his way. "Don't you dare lay a hand on Akon" Hanako said proudly standing her ground.

"It's Apron!" Apron called out correcting the girl though she was far too lost in her own world to hear him. "Get out of here Akon ill take care of him" Nodding he headed back to look after his unconcious sister. "Ya know Captain always said a real man doesn't lay a hand on a woman, But then again you aren't entirely a man are you" She taunted as Lupin took an offensive stance cracking his knuckles ready to feel her flesh on his claws. "COME AT ME THEN!" 

With that Lupin ran in throwing a quick swipe of his claws that dug deep into the young girls forearm. The blood splattering on her shirt as she cocked her free arm back. "SCOPE SCOPE HORN!" Ramming the her now telescope arm into his gut he was pushed back causing blood to rush out of his mouth as he skidded hard on the floor. Panting as the blood dripped down on her arm Hanako watched as the boy got back up to his feet. "Damn this won't be easy"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 12, 2009)

*Saigohi*
*BOOM!* A large explosion was heard as dark gray energy was seen blasting a hole in the ceiling. Anglora jumped through the hole in the ceiling landing by the main entrance with the rest of the Unnamed Crew. Darver came next descending from the hole. He still looked rather messed up from the beating he received in his cell from Annie and Anglora and of course, he still had on his strait-jacket. Darver took a good look at the crew for a moment, showing no emotion. "The entire crew survived this hell. Not only did they infiltrate it, but they also rescued their crewmate and was about to make an escape." Darver said to himself in his head. 

"All of you made it! That's a relief." Anglora said as she approached the crew. "What are you standing around for? Reinforcements are surely on the way." Darver said as he walked past the crew towards the bay area where the ocean of boiling water was situated. 

The crew followed behind Darver giving him a deadly look. "How are we going to croos this time? Last time we only made it because luck was on our side." Anglora said as she approached the ocean.

Suddenly, aura began to sprout out of Darver's back. It began to take the form of wings. The large wings flexed their entire span. "Aura Wings!" Darver exclaimed. "I cannot fly for long. At most I can only glide. The dragon will need to assist in flying along with anyone else who can stay airborne." Darver said looking at Tatsu.

*Angel Pirates*
*"I just saw your ship from far as I was floating with my raft."* Alex responded.
*"I am a pirate for several years now but the truth is that I was a ......marine!"* Alex said calmly as always and once again relaxed himself on the deck's edge.

Mathias smirked a bit at this revalation. "So you're a rebel? Interesting indeed Alex." Mathias said as he leaned on the railing. Mathias had become much more relaxed as he noticed the man no longer possed a threat. Even if he did, he couldn't take the entire crew let alone Mathias himself.

"So, what say you guys? Nicobi, Willoby, Sanya, Helen, Anji? Shall we let him join?" Mathias said as he raised a brow at Alex.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 12, 2009)

_*With the Unnamed Crew*_

"Fine, lets do this quickly," he hated having to go along with Darver's plan but he knew it was the only way, "Dragon Point!" he went into Dragon Point and the others began to get on.

Annie, Jessie, Anglora and Marcks quickly got on, "Guess I'll join the rest of the girls," Ray said getting on and spinning one of his sticks, "Hey!" Marcks shouted at him, however too worried to bring it any further.

Tatsu turned to the rest, "Alph can take Shin and you guys..." he eyed the men he did not know. He looked over at Alph, "If you would not mind," Alph said. 

Tatsu rolled his eyes, "Fine, get on," with quite a load on his back he took flight, hollowing behind Darver, Alph and Shin, _"Gota' love Jessie's weights..."_ he thought to himself, not wanting to complain out loud even if he was tired from all of his fights.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 12, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

"We already secured a ride."Alph replied, carrying that many people at once would've been impossible for him but luckily they had something to cross boiling lake.

Alph, Edoceo, Emiror and Damian climbed on the back of the monstrous platypus and as the flyers and their passengers took off they were right behind them.The platypus was easily able to keep up with them, it was a fast swimmer and the lake was crossed in no time.

It was just as fast on long and they burst trough the entryway leading trough the cae filled with steam geysers. The others jumped also on the platypus as it size and height protected them from the steam.It took the most direct of routes towards the exit and it climbed up to the exit found in the false volcano.

They were finally back on the surface again and only had little time to get their eyes used to the light before they had to take action again.Reinforcements had shown up and started firing at them and the crew defended themselves and the platypus from the guard's assault.

Now that they were out in the open again Alph could finally sent an order to Escar."Escar, I need you to get the deckhands to set sail already, we will catch up with them soon."The idea was that the Infinite would already be positioned to make a run for it and they would just go after it by flying and by riding the platypus.

And that was exactly how it played out.The anchor of the Infintie and the ropes securingthe ship to the docks had already been raised and reeled in again, the ship had just turned away from the island and was started to sail away from the island when the attack force of the unnamed crew and their various friends and questionable ally reached the docks. 

The flyers took air again, and the rest followed on the platypus that dove in the ocean and they all quickly caught up with the Infinite.

Alph and Damien, both using their talents given to them by their Devil Fruits helped the rest off the platypus and on board and the platypus was released again.

"Yay, Tatsu is back!"The crew's resident Okama yelled excitedly.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 12, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*

"So, what say you guys? Nicobi, Willoby, Sanya, Helen, Anji? Shall we let him join?" Mathias said as he raised a brow at Alex.

"I'm a new member of the crew myself, so I suppose I don't really have much of a right to say one way or the other, but he seems like a good enough fellow to me; I don't sense any treachery in him." Anji said.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TFAJ*

Despite his best intentions to stick with Clemens, Stray Cat found himself separated before long.  He moved along with a small band of marines who had managed to make it through the courtyard (thanks to Stray Cat killing most of the pirates who spotted them) and were now in a passageway in the island's defenses.

"Come on marines, let's keep going!" yelled one of the marines to his comrades, "if we can be the first to retake this place and raise the marine flag, we're all sure to get promotions!"

"Aye sir!" came the response.

Stray Cat ignored them and kept running out ahead of them, suddenly a handful of pink blurs flew over his head and slammed into the marines behind him. Stray Cat quickly looked back at the marines. "What the hell?..." The marines all had a thick band (about as thick as a car tire) of pink goo wrapped around them. "What... What's this?!" Yelled the marine who was so eager to rush forward just a little while ago.

"Bubblegum Panic!" came a girlish squeal from down the hallway where the bubblegum had been flung from.  Suddenly the bands of bubblegum began to inflate around the marines, squeezing them tighter and tighter until their eyes began to bug out before finally popping, killing all the marines present. "Aww no more playthings, guess I'll have to go find more!" said a rather odd looking pirate as she bounded down the hall towards Stray Cat. She was average height, with pale skin a pretty face and huge breasts. Her hair was shocking pink and she wore it in pig tails. Her eyes looked green. She wore hoop earrings in her ears with loads of make up. She was wearing a Japanese school girl outfit white blouse black blazer and skirt with a black tie and white knee high stockings.

"I think I remember her from somewhere..." Stray Cat thought to himself, wracking his brains, "Aww yes, from the list of pirates on the island, Bubbles Kinshi.  She looks like a freak but I better be careful or else I'll end up like those marines."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vault Island*

As Kent continued his fight with Rent, Jack focused on keeping the rest of the guards away from them so Kent could focus on his battle. Jack's eye monitors folded down in front of his eyes as he prepared to get serious.  Using their motion tracking, target identification, and radar functions, he moved from one enemy to another with superhuman efficiency.

"Lightning Shredder Spin!" Jack yelled as he landed into a group of guards before quickly spinning around in the midst of them.  Raiden and Jack's knife flashed as they tore through the group of guards who were helpless to counter him as they were slashed to death.

Meanwhile another guard had managed to get to one of the remaining cannons and prepared to fire at Jack.  Jack's eye monitors picked up on this and alerted him.  He finished his spin and quickly executed a flipping, end-over-end jump toward the guard, avoiding the cannon blast and yelling "Lightning Flywheel Slash!" as he delivered a fatal blow to the guard with Raiden, as well as disabling the cannon.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 12, 2009)

*Simo vs Boyang*
The smoke slowly began to recede from the large explosion caused by Simo. Standing in the heart of the explosion was Boyang who had his arms up. He was shaking a bit and seemed to be panting. Apparently the mime was able to contruct a wall just in time to shield himself from the explosion. Boyang put his arms down and started to breath easy.

Simo was just ahead ontop of a building observing the scene through his sniper rifle. Just as the smoke cleared and Simo saw that the mime had survived he fired a shoot. Luckily, Boyang had spotted Simo as well and dived out of the way just in the nick of time. Though, the bullet was able to skin him. Boyang threw up his arms and constructed another wall. "Wall act!" The mime said in his head. Boyang hid behind the invisible wall. He formed his hands into the shape of a handgun. "Mime handgun!" Boyang said in his head. Boyang started to return fire with his hand gun, shooting invisible bullets back it Simo. 

The unsuspecting Simo didn't think to realize that this mime was actually shooting real bullets at him. After one of the bullets hit the house he was standing out, Simo quickly jumped down from the roof and secured himself behind the house. "Just what is this guy?" Simo said to himself as he extended his mantra to find Boyang's location. Though, as he realized the loction of the mime, he looked up in horror. Boyang was standing on the same roof Simo was just on. He appeared to be holding something over his head with a bit of difficulty. "100 pound anvil toss!" Boyang said in his head as he dropped the anvil.

Simo has had more than enough experience witht he mime's antics to know what would come next. Simo dived out of the way.  As he jumped back he took his rifle and aimed it at Boyang. He shot it.  Though, Simo didn't aim for Boyang, he aimed for the house. The shot hit the house causing it to explode under Boyang's feet. Boyang fell into the rubble that was now the house. Simo grinned with approval. "Shooting directly at the mime wouldn't have worked, but using the surroundings is what will help me defeat him." Simo said as he rushed to find another secure location. 

Boyang crawled out of the debris with some bruises on his body. He was also bleeding a bit. The explosion had also caught him as well. Boyang quicl;y spotted Simo dashing about. The mime started to act as if he was a cowboy rounding up a cattle. "Mime roundup!" Boyang said as he threw the invisible rope. Simo sensed the mime doing something with his body but he was too late to react. The rope caught him. Boyang started to pull him in. Even though Simo was bound up he was able to pull out his hunting knife. 

As Simo approached, Boyang let go of the rope and acted out grapping a mallet. Simo jumped out of his binds and stabbed Boyang in the shoulder and pulled the knife out. Boyang screamed silently and smashed Simo in the chest with the heavy mallet. Simo was thrown back with blood hurtling out of his mouth as Boyang attended to his wound.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 12, 2009)

-Bolt vs. Tempo-

Tempo's eyes open fully for the first time since the two men met as he watched Bolt stand.  "...you are quite the stubborn one, aren't you..."

"You don't know the half of it."  Bolt pushes off the cell bars, headed for Tempo.  He then rears his leg back.  "WALLFLOWER WHIP!"  He spins, and kicks, aiming for Tempo's head.  However,  Tempo blocked the attack with his arm guards in a cross-like shape, stopping the blow.  But the force of the kick did cause Tempo to slide off to the side.  Bolt landed on his feet, leaning forward wearily and staring at Tempo.

"...I can see you still have some fight left in you... *sigh* ...but that won't be enough to-"
*CRACK*
Tempo's left arm guard begins cracking and then shatters to the floor.  His eyes widen in shock.  "How!?"
Bolt straights his back as he tries to stand up properly, however, his knees remain slightly bent and he gently sways.  His breathing is labored, but he still manages to chuckle to himself.  "Well, I said I wasn't going to die here.  After all, the captain would blame himself if that ever happened."  He jumps up in the air and begins spinning his sai in his hands.  "TWILIGHT TULIP!"

As he lands, Bolt thrusts his left arm forward with great force, aiming for Tempo's head, but he deflects it with his remaining arm guard.  Bolt follows through with his right arm, but Tempo is able to feel that the attack is considerably weaker as he blocks it with his right steel glove.  Bolt continues the offensive, pushing Tempo further and further back, as he barely manages to deflect Bolt's onslaught.  Sparks fly everywhere as the prisoners around them begin cheering Bolt on.  With one more push with his left sai, he deflects Tempo's arms to go upward.  He then flips the sai in his right hand.  "BLUEBELL"  And swings it at Tempo's head, "BANG!"  The attack sends Tempo flying to the side, flipping and flailing as he bounces off the floor until he regains balance, and lands facing Bolt.  "NOW TIME TO FINISH THIS!"  Bolt lunges forward screaming as he readies his sai and approaches Tempo.  "SAKURA ST-"

"SKULL CRUSHER!"  Tempo punches Bolt in square in the head as he was about to call out the name of his attack.  The force sends Bolt flipping off backwards and straight through the bars of one of the empty cells.  The prisoners go silent in shock as Tempo's eyes are bloodshot with rage.  "DO YOU THINK I ENJOY BEING HERE WITH YOU!  THE LAST THING I WANT TO DO IS WASTE MY TIME WITH SCUM LIKE YOU!"


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 12, 2009)

*Aboard The Arch Angel*

Nicobi looked at Alex and snorted

"Ah whatever" Nicobi said 
"He seems decent enough"
"If you do anything I don't like, I'll throw you overboard myself" Nicobi said

He turned and walked away from the scene with his chains jingling. He walked to the back of the boat and he noticed Anji meditating.

"Hey Anji, you are new around here you want to do a little sparring with me?"
"I like to know the battle capabilities of the crew members"
"I won't use my weapon, not really the best for use on the boat"
"You're next" Nicobi said pointing to Alex
"I can't just have you hanging around here being a dead weight" Nicobi said seriously

*Eci Island, With Simo and Booyang*

Simo rubbed his head and brought his hand away with blood. The mallet blow to his chest had broken a few ribs along with sending him flying. He decided to not use the gun blades. The mime was too fast, much faster than he expected. He got to his feet and looked down the street Booyang was already closing

"Shit" Simo said

He dropped a flash bomb in the street and ducked into a house, and was out the window to the next street. He felt for Booyang and realized he was still stationary.

"Those flash bombs work pretty good" Simo said to himself
"Time to set some traps" Simo thought to himself

He placed a few boxes around the street threw some on roofs and lined the street.he covered them in snow. He felt Booyang coming again he ran off down the street full speed toward what looked like a church. He moved through houses and alleys to hide his tracks. He set a trap at the door so that when opened it would blow up. He made his way to the top of the tower and found Booyang standing in the street looking carefully at an open window. He pulled his rifle to and set it up on the short wall.

"He is very fast with those walls or what ever they are" Simo thought
"Lets see how he does agaisnt this"

Simo took aim at Booyang and shot, the mime quickly reacted to the sound of the shot by throwing up a wall. He halted and looked directly at Simo. Simo took aim at one of the boxes and shot the mime held the wall firm but the box exploded at the side of his throwing him into a wall

"It's only frontal, just like I suspected" Simo said with a smile
"I have to keep moving"

Simo jumped over the small wall and jumped onto a roof top and began to run on the roof tops. Simo was running full tilt, his mantra warned him of a wall in front of him and she stopped just in time. He turned to to run backward he took a few steps and there was a wall there too. Simo looked around and saw Booyang breathing hard 

"You got me" Simo said

His body was in pain he could tell that Booyang wasn't exactly 100% either. Simo pulled his guns free and aimed them at Booyang. 

"I'm not going alone" Simo said 

He pointed the guns down where he could feel the wall stopping and pulled both triggers the roof exploded and caved in burying both men in rubble. They crawled out the rubble and stood facing each other. Simo had his gun blades aimed at Booyang and Booyang held his hand like guns and had them face at Simo

"Well we have ourselves a old fashioned stand off" Simo said with a smile
"You don't have anything to say?"

Simo paused for a few seconds

"What's say we put the guns down" Simo said

He bent to put the guns down dropped a flash box which exploded with blinding light and rushed forward, something tore into his shoulder. It seemed Booyang had shot blindly and caught him

"I didn't want to have to use this" Simo thought as he pulled the dial from his belt
"Reject!!!!!" Simo screamed as he pressed the dial to Booyang

There was a loud crack as Simo's arm was dislocated and he was thrown backward. He lay there breathing hard, his vision was fading,

"At least I didn't break every bone in my arm this time" Simo thought to himself
"If you get up from that you deserve to win" Simo said as he passed out


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 12, 2009)

With the Unnamed Crew-

As everyone begins to welcome Tatsu back he gives a look of guilt. He takes a deep breath and steps forward, "I'm...I'm really sorry for what I did. I was an idiot, way too reckless," he went over his actions in his head, "I attacked an entire Knights of Tensei base with only one other person as back up, I took out four battle ships, and then I attacked an entire Marine Base," he facepalms, thinking about his stupidity.

"You guys didn't have to rescue me..." he thinks back to the time where Shin and Annie rescued him from the circus, "Again...But I appreciate what you went through to do so, and I'm just glad we're all still alive," he said with a slight smile.

With James-

He runs through the hallways, ignoring the blood pouring out of his chest and back, "Dammit where is everyone?" he stops at the prisoner's cages, "Oi! Have you see my friends?"

They all look at each other, "Y-yea!" James lifted his sword, *"Leaf Cannon!"* a small blast destroys the cage, "Freedom! Thank you Monkey Man!" one shouted.

"It's The Red Monkey!" he shouts, "Thank you Red Monkey!" James looks annoyed again, "It's the Great Red Monkey!" they all sweat drop.

"So where are my freinds?" one raises his hand, "Don't you mean friends?" James growls at him, "I'm typing fast you smart ass..." the men all think for a moment, "Well, they're probably headed for the Chief Warden's office and we know where that is anyway."

"Then lets go!" he shouts raising his sword in the air, "Well since we only stay here we only know part of the way...we'll have to free the others along the way," James rolls his eyes, "Fine," the start running, *"Leaf Cannon! Leaf Cannon! Leaf Cannon!"* he keeps firing blasts and freeing more prisoners as they run through the halls.

James pushes his way to the front of the pack, "I got first!" all of the men look confused, *"But you don't know where your going!"* they all shout, "Direct me!"

"Alright, the next right," one directs. James takes a left, *"Other way!" * he makes a qucik turn around, "Lets go!" he raises his arms into the air, blood spurts out and hits the prisoners, *"Your bleeding on us!"* James just speeds up, "Suck it up!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2009)

_*With the Angel Pirates...*_
Akami's sloop vessel comes within long range of _The Archangel_. from his position he can see the Pirate ship cresting over the waves, through a small spyglass. He sets course to intercept their ship then clasps his crimson steel nodachi sword to his back. Akami also grabs a golden urn from his satchel and wraps it in a blue silk bag, tying it closed by a silver drawstring. 

As the ship comes along _The Archangel's_ starboard bow, Akami casually takes a step off the deck of his boat and lands on the railing of the Angel Pirates ship. Crouching with perfect balance. 

He eyes those on deck with a smirk, "I'm looking for Helen," he tells them, "Is she here?" he asks, already feeling her presence somewhere below the ship. Her spirit glows like a crystal blue light in his minds eye.

Below deck, in the sparring room, Helen has just finished her Kata and gracefully returns her Katana back into its scabbard. She's about to commence further mediation exercises when suddenly she feels something off and the pit of her stomach becomes warm. She usually only feels this way when another powerful swordsman is nearby, which is strange because there are no other swordsmen or women in the crew.  

Helen quickly strides out of the training room and makes her way to the top deck. As she climbs to the deck and looks around for the source of her disquiet she freezes as her eyes fall upon Akami. 

"You?!" she exclaims in surprise and unexpectedly at a loss for words.  

Akami smiles at Helen from his perch on the railing, "Ah there you are, hello...Helen of the Mist."


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 12, 2009)

*Aboard the Arch Angel*

Nicobi walked to the back of the boat and he noticed Anji meditating.

"Hey Anji, you are new around here you want to do a little sparring with me?"
"I like to know the battle capabilities of the crew members"
"I won't use my weapon, not really the best for use on the boat"
"You're next" Nicobi said pointing to Alex
"I can't just have you hanging around here being a dead weight" Nicobi said seriously

"Of course," Anji said, rousing himself from his meditation, "it makes sense that I'll have to prove my worth. I won't be using my weapon either; there's no sense in damaging the ship after you all went to the trouble of getting it." With that Anji set his short sword aside and rose to his feet, his large muscular build rippling under his shirt.

"Even though I need to prove myself, I don't want to hurt this man.  I won't use Futae no Kiwami until I have to or I can be sure he can take it." Anji thought to himself as he got ready to spar.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wrenchi Island*

"STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM!" Stray Cat yelled as Bubbles tried to walk past him, the "meow" getting her attention.

"Get out of my way little kitty, I don't have time to deal with you.  Sorry I killed your master if he was among these marines, but he wasn't a very good plaything so I'm sure he wasn't much fun. I hope you don't mind too much "

Stray Cat reached into his pouch to find a card, tossing it at Bubbles' feet when he found it.

"I _am_ your enemy" the card read.

"Hahaha! If that's the case then it should be fine if I play with you for a little bit before I go find more playthings.  I hope you're more interesting than those loser." Bubbles said as she pointed over at the pile of dead marines.

Stray Cat readied himself as he prepared for battle.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 12, 2009)

*Yingoru vs Dreyri*
Yingoru and Dreyri had taken their battle elsewhere so that interuptions was a none-factor. Yingoru smiled sharply at Dreyri as he drew his lunar blade. "What's your name asshole?" Yingoru said as he smirked at Dreyri and held his sword firmly. Before Dreyri could answer, Yingoru spoke again. "On second thought, it doesn't matter. Who wants to know a dead man's name anyway? YINHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Yingoru said with laughter.

Dreyri was not amused. It could be seen from the look on his face but he didn't say a word. "Can you talk bastard? TALK!" Yingoru bellowed. "Great, so I have to fight a mute bastard just like that stupid ass mime." Yingoru facepalmed.

Dreyri drew his sword in an instant. Yingoru moved to slice at the air. Simoultaneously, both swordsman executed their attacks.

*"Blood Slash!"*
*"Lunar technique: Flying Crescent Blade!"* 

Both of the flying techniques clashed in the air, exploding.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 12, 2009)

*Vault Island, With Lin*

Lin attempted to redirect a punch by Cassus but all he was successful in doing is not getting killed by the punch. 

"What the hell is this guy" She thought to herself 

She created some space between them by jumping back a few paces. She took stock of Cassus again. He lumbered toward her and threw a punch she grabbed the punch with her both hand and vaulted herself into the air she flipped and stamped Cassus in his face and pushed off her heel made clean contact with his nose. She flipped backward through the air Cassus seemed unaffected by the kick even though blood streamed from his nose. She just barely blocked a punch that sent her flying though the air she slammed into the ground and skidded down the corridor spinning like a top. Her head crashed into the wall that was what stopped her.

"The power of those punches are unreal" Lin said
"I can't be messing around" Lin said
"Hybrid point" she said

Her transformation was almost instant she flexed her wings and then folded them around herself and hooked under her neck. He was already lumbering down the corridor. He punched again this time she succeeded she redirected the punch and stabbed her claws into his chest. He seemed to ignore the attack and punched at her again. The punch connected and threw her backward again. She slid a bit getting her balance back quickly

"I'm done messing around with you" Lin said
"Blizzard Breath" Lin said 

A cloud of icy breath barreled down the corridor at Cassus

"Lets see how he likes the cold"

*Aboard The Arch Angel
*
Nicobi and Anji stood facing each other they assumed fighting stances

"You?!" she exclaims in surprise and unexpectedly at a loss for words.

Akami smiles at Helen from his perch on the railing, 

"Ah there you are, hello...Helen of the Mist."

Nicobi turned to see a man with a claw and a long sword perched on the railing

"What the hell is going on today" Nicobi shouted
"People are just popping up and boarding the boat"
"Who the hell are you now?" Nicobi said angrily
"Anji we'll continue this when next we make land"
"This is driving me crazy!!" Nicobi said storming off down the deck toward the newcomer
"Mat we definitely need to have someone on watch" Nicobi said in an annoyed tone


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 12, 2009)

*Eci Island, With Dreyri and Yingoru*

The techniques clashed with each other kicking up dust and shattering windows in the street. Dreyri held his sword in both hands in front of him and locked eyes with Yingoru. They charged at each other 

"Lunar Technique: First quarter strike" Yingoru said as he pulled his sword free from it's scabbard

Dreyri blocked the attack with his own sword the sparks setting it ablaze. 

"Lunar Technique: Third Quarter Return" Yingoru said as he disappeared from Dreyri's vision

There was a sound of clanging and steel on steel. Dreyri held Yingoru's sword in his hand behind his back preventing the marine from scoring the blow. Yingoru has a look of surprise on his face

"_Fire's attacks are much faster than that_" Dreyri thought he didn't have time to gloat though.

Yingoru's surprise only lasted a second, he kicked Dreyri in his back send him tumbling forward. Dreyri released Yingoru's sword and spun on the ball of his feet to face Yingoru who was already on him. Their swords clashed violently they sending loud sounds into the night. Dreyri's sword blazed with it's red flame.

"_He's very good_" Dreyri thought to himself

Dreyri parried a slash which put Yingoru off balance for a second, Dreyri used the opportunity and kicked Yingoru in the stomach then hitt him in the chin with the hilt of Moongarm. Dreyri didn't wait for him to recover he hopped back and swung his sword from down to up shooting a thick bar of red fire at Yingoru. The bar flew strait for Yingoru but he reacted quickly

"Lunar Technique: Flying crescent blade"

The attacks collided and exploded sending red fire everywhere. It burned on the ground and the buildings on both sides of the street.

"_Time to try out what I've been working on_" Dreyri thought to himself

The fire began to creep toward each other until it was all in one place. Yingoru patted out a small splotch of red fire than landed on his sleeve. The fire turned into a something. It kind of looked like a wolf

"_I haven't gotten the form down_" Dreyri thought
"What the fuck is that?" Yingoru said as the red fire wolf charged at him

He slashed the wolf but the sword passed right through it as the fire slammed right into him and exploded

"_Wrath of Moongarm_" Dreyri said in his mind with a smile on his face


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2009)

_With The Angel Pirates..._
Akami stares at Nicobi as the Rhino man strides towards him. He grins and flexes his right hand crimson steel claw instinctively. 

"My name is Akami former chief guard of the Blizzard Gaol...a pleasure...Nicobi is it?" he remarks, bowing his head. He had read the files of each of the Angel Pirates while they were imprisoned.  

Nicobi's ears perk up with recognition at the mention of his name and of that horrible prison, "So you're one of the bastards who kept us imprisoned?" he mutters, not sure whether he should just blast this guy right now if only to let off some steam. It seems like everyone's got a story these days. 

Helen walks besides Nicobi and pats him on the shoulder, "It's okay he's actually doing me a favor. I'm sorry I forgot to tell you guys that he might be coming, I just didn't think it would be so soon," she says, "Don't worry he won't be here long..." 

She focuses her gaze on Akami and narrows her eyes, "Do you have it?" she asks him. 

Akami nods, "Yes that and more," he responds vaguely.

Helen raises a curious eyebrow at his comment, "Follow me," she finally replies. "Once again I'm sorry guys," she tells her crewmates. 

After Akami secures his boat to tow along _The Archangel_ he follows Helen to her cabin. Helen walks calmly in front of Akami through the hallway, and she can feel his eyes literally boring into her back. 

"Are you staring at my ass?" she asks with amusement. 

Akami shrugs, "Among other things," he replies, flexing his steel claw, "But I'm more more interested to see how much you've progressed since we fought..." he adds before lunging at the back of her neck with his claw in a blinding burst of speed. 

Suddenly his hand is stopped mid motion as Helen grabs the wrist of his claw hand with her left hand. Both their arms shake as if fighting for dominance, then Akami disengages. "Heh you've gotten faster," he says, "Though that was only half speed...." 

Helen rolls her eyes and continues towards her cabin door, "Yeah well getting your ass kicked does wonders to make yourself want to be stronger," she retorts. "True enough," Akami replies with a chuckle. 

Helen opens her cabin door and they walk inside. It's a large enough room but very spartan. All she has is a cot in the corner, a small dresser with a mirror, and a wooden chair. In the corner, a target straw filled dummy hangs from the ceiling with multiple stab wounds. Incense candles burn on the dresser and the smell of it fills the air.

Akami smiles as he takes in the room, "Just as I pictured it would be...you're not a materialistic person afterall." 

"You think you know me so well..." she mutters, "But you don't know anything." Helen walks towards her dresser and leans against it, crossing her arms and staring at Akami. "Well let's see it then, I didn't come here to give you a tour," she tells him curtly. 

Akami nods and takes the golden urn out of its covering, "Old Sally's body was cremated as was her final wish," he says respectfully, handing her the urn, "I supervised the process myself." 

Helen frowns as she holds the urn, remembering how much she hated Sally, the old Amazon Lily woman she shared a cell with in the Blizzard Gaol. Then she ended up saving Helen's life and died in the process. Her final wish was to have her ashes spread on the ground of her homeland.  

"Thank you," Helen tells Akami gratefully. She places the Urn on the dresser and looks back at him, "Well I guess that's it..."  she says with a sigh. 

Akami shakes his head and a small glimmer of something akin to hesitation appears on his face, "No not quite I'm afraid," he reaches into his jacket pocket and pulls out a newspaper clipping, "I like to keep tabs on all the great swordsmen of the world and I was shocked to read this." He holds out the clipping towards Helen, staring at her eyes the entire time. 

Helen feels a nervous and foreboding feeling in the pit in her stomach as she grabs the clipping. Later on she'll realize that she already knew even then before she read the headline. Helen reads the first line of the clipping and suddenly she falls to her knees and begins to cry.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2009)

_*On a Marine Ship near Black Porcupine...*_

"Commodore Coates," a Den Den Mushi rings, "Commodore Coates," a sluggish hand reaches and answers, "Yea?" a man with long dark hair, a scruffy beard, and a commodore coat grabs hold of the speaker and falls back onto the coach he was lying on.

"What can I do for you?" he answers in a sleepy voice, "Well Commodore, there are pirates escaping from Black Porcupine, we currently have Marine Crew Lazy Hunter taking care of the situation but they are most likely in over there head."

Coates doesn't reply, "The Rookie Crew The Little Tree Pirates have infiltrated and are destroying the place from the inside out, and seeing how your the closest man to the base currently we're ordering you to head over there and take care of things."

Coates' eyes shoot wide open, "Eh? But I've given practically all of my men vacation for the next...well I can't remember now hehehe," the man on the other end facepalms, "Well as a Commodore of your status I believe you can handle some Rookie crew and a bunch of escaped pirates, marine traitors, etc. Besides you do have some assistance. Seems fitting that a man as lazy as yourself works with the Lazy Hunter crew..." 

"Oi, I resent that," he replies weakly, "Whatever, just get over there and help out with the situation." Coates sighs, "Fine, I'm on it," he hangs up. He then turns on the loud speaker, "All men, head for Black Porcupine."

The five fodder that stand on the deck of the massive ship, *"EEEEH!!"* they all shout in shock, "And no complaining, get to it," he says with a yawn. They all sigh and begin to get the ship moving.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 13, 2009)

*Aboard The Arc Angel
*
Nicobi watches Helen and the strange swordsman disappear below deck. 

"What a day" Nicobi says shaking his head
"Sorry about that Anji" 
"We can start" now

He walks over to the monk and watches him assume his fighting stance. Nicobi can tell he is very skilled in hand to hand combat. Nicobi turned to Alex,

"You are next" he said 
"I'll be the judge" Willowby said sitting up in his chair
"Great"

Nicobi walked over to Anji and raised his fists in a generic boxing style, Nicobi wasn't trained in hand to hand combat but his power and mobility for his size made up for his lack of formal training. 

"Begin" Willoby said

Nicobi ducked his head and stepped in closing the distance startling Anji for a second with his speed. He threw a right strait which Anji blocked with his arms crossed. The force of the blow knocked him back a few steps. Nicobi didn't stop he stepped in again and was throwing jabs with his right hand Anji was dodging, easily. Nicobi feinted with a left hook and caught Anji with a right uppercut that was partly blocked the force of the blow broke Anji's guard and Nicobi's punch hit him on his chin knocking him off his feet. Nicobi offered a hand to help Anji up. Anji took his hand and they assumed fighting stances again.

"That's 1" Willowby said
"You don't have to hold back so much" Nicobi said
"I can take a punch" Nicobi said beginning to bob and weave his head around.
"I mean I don't want you to try to kill me but I'm not made of glass either" Nicobi said with a smile


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 13, 2009)

*Aboard the Arch Angel*.............

Alex just watched that stranger coming aboard the ship and following Helen from behind.* "Huh?" *that was his only thought, he didn't worry and didn't bother so much to think more. 
Then he followed Nicobi and Anji going for their practice fight. He just stood with his back on the corner in a relax stance and his arms crossed.

 "You are next" Nicobi said as he glanced Alex. *"As you wish"* Alex responded in mild tone.


That man called Willoby took the role of the judge and Nicobi with Anji started.
Alex was watching Nicobi attacking, he could see that Nicobi has a great strength but Anji was just trying to dodge and defend himself. *"Comeon....." *Alex thought for a second


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 13, 2009)

*Aboard the Archangel*

"That's 1" Willowby said
"You don't have to hold back so much" Nicobi said
"I can take a punch" Nicobi said beginning to bob and weave his head around.
"I mean I don't want you to try to kill me but I'm not made of glass either" Nicobi said with a smile

"I see, you certainly have some skill, my apologies for underestimating you." Anji said as he readied himself again, "To make up for it, I'll now show you the technique that allows me to visit judgment upon the wicked, Futae no Kiwami."

Anji concentrated for a moment, while it was true he was going to deliver Futae no Kiwami, he wasn't planning on using 100% and so he had to concentrate to hold it back at least a little bit.  

He then rushed foward at Nicobi.  Nicobi was easily able to follow his slow movement speed, but was somewhat surprised by a quick right hand that was thrown at him.  He brushed it aside with a bit of effort and then saw that Anji had used the opportunity to move his left hand in for a blow as well.  The right handed blow had been strong, but nothing Nicobi couldn't have blocked; it'd be a simple matter to block the left handed punch as well and counter Anji.  

However, as Nicobi's arm blocked Anji's punch, he noticed something odd; as the punch was connecting, the first seemed to blur for a second.  This thought was quickly pushed out of Nicobi's head however, as the force from the punch crushed into him, seeming to completely ignore his defense and sliding him backward several paces as its force smashed into him. 

"What the hell was that?" Nicobi questioned as he regained his composure.

"Impressive that you were able remain standing after Futae no Kiwami." Anji said, "It's been awhile sense I've seen someone stand up to its force so well.  I believe that brings the score to an even 1 point apiece.  Shall we call it a draw for now and continue later?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 13, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

"You guys didn't have to rescue me..." he thinks back to the time where Shin and Annie rescued him from the circus, "Again...But I appreciate what you went through to do so, and I'm just glad we're all still alive," he said with a slight smile.

"Don't worry about it."Shin replied as he sat down and made himself comfortable."You did what you had to."He was referring to Tatsu going on his mission to attack that base."And we did what we had to do."He was referring to springing Tatsu."Things all worked out fine and I'm glad you're back."Jokingly he added."Now we got our other heavy hitter back, I was getting tired of keeping all these weaklings here save all by myself."

The swordsman lit up a cigarette and then turned his attention to the new guys."Who are these guys?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 13, 2009)

_Yumi vs. the Iron Horse Squad_

Yumi charges the Iron Horse Squad from behind, slashing at one of them with her naginata. One of the horsemen turn around and tries to trample her, but Yumi's naginata turns into a shield and blocks the attack. Another one tries to impale her from the back, but her cape turns into another shield. 

"Idiotic Gaijin." Yumi said confidently. Her cape transforms into a cannon, firing point blank at one of the horsemen. She feels a great pain in her head after this, causing both the cannon and her shield to turn back to normal. One of the horsemen takes advantage of this, trampling over Yumi.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2009)

With James-

The group arrives in front of the entrance, right where the crew had started, "What the hell! This isn't the Warden's place!" all of the men sweatdrop, "We tried to tell you to take the right..."

"Well you know-!" he stops when he sees the cowering look on the men's faces, "What?" they point at a massive marine ship docking on the shore.

"Great..." he walks towards the ship with two swords drawn, "An entire army of marines for me to fight!" he shouts, actually excited. However only 6 men walk off of the boat, and they hardly look dangerous.

"What the hell! Where's the army!" a lazy looking man steps forward, "On vacation! Hehehehe, I'm Commodore Coates, so you look like a pirate so I'll start with you."

He waves his men back, "I'll handle it, because if one of you guys get hurt then I have to help get the ship out of here," the men all sigh at the reason, "Whatever, Nitoryu," he holds his blades out and starts cutting an X in the air as he charges at the Commodore, "Monkey Slicer!"

The attack cuts his chest wide open and blood starts gushing out, "Some Commodore you are, that was too easy!" suddenly the blood starts to rise from his chest and wraps around his arm, "Actually, I ate the Chishio Chishio Fruit, which allows me to control my own blood."

He waves his arm and the rest of the blood hardens on his chest, stopping the bleeding, "Now, lets continue," the blood on his arm hardens into a sword.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 13, 2009)

*Vault Island...* 

William slid to the side as the dart slashed through the air before slamming to the wall of the vault.  William shuddered to think what would've happened if that had hit him.  William readied himself and attacked.  It was his first time using the saber, and he hoped robbing the bank was worth it.  William's saber sang through the air at Renee's neck, but the bank guard rolled forward and sent a dart whipping at William's back.  

William spun around and saw the dart about to hit his face with his ghost-vision.  He then saw his saber raised up and knocking the dart away.  Almost subconsciously, William's arm shot up and knocked the dart away with his saber. That was strange.  William couldn't recall a single instance of seeing his own future, even now that he remembered most of his past.  

Angelina charged at Renee from behind, pressing her plunger into the bank guard's back and pushing the button that released the springs.  Renee was sent flying forward and smashed into the wall of the vault.  Renee slowly got to her feet, but William was already there.  Saber held up high into hands, William was about to bring down a lethal blow when a dart suddenly moved out of Renee's hands in a blur and slammed into William's neck.  William stepped forward clumsily before collapsing onto the ground.  

Renee got to her feet and shook her head.  "It's just you and me now, plumber girl," she said.  "And from what I've seen of you so far, this is going to be fun." Before the words were out of her mouth, Renee sent three darts staring through the air at Angelina, who was still staring at William's unconscious body.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2009)

_*Vault Island, Kent vs. Rent....*_

Ran sprang to his feet, charging Kent. "Frontal assault." He ran at Kent and swung up, suddenly switching hands on the upswing and swinging back down. It Kent hard, sending the pirate sprawling. 

"Geppou." Kent said, shooting into the air moments before Rent brained him. He watched the guard, hovering in mid air. "Soru!" He shouted suddenly, catching Rent off guard. "Shigan!" His finger slammed into Rent's chest. The guard let out a gasp of pain and tried to retaliate, but Kent was already somewhere else. "Rankyaku!" He balsted Rent forward, then soru'd in front of him. "Rankyaku!" This time the attack launched Rent into the air. "Geppou!" Kent shot up after him and grabbed his shirt. "Kouki arashi!" He shouted, using both legs to Rankyaku Rent into the ground. Rent let out a small gasp and lay still. Kent grinned, turning away.

"Bulldozer."

The attack hit Kent in the back and sent him flying off the hill. As he fell, Ken't eyes widened. Rent was still standing. He was heavily injured, but still standing. They locked eyes, and Rent moved forward again. Kent knew he was injured. Whoever won, they would win with this next move.

*Vault Island, Jorma vs. Samuel...*

"Bomb pellet!" Jorma shouted. He grimaced. He was running dangerously low on pellets. He backed further away from Samuel, the man seemed determined to close the gap.

"Cannon blade!" Tiny cannonballs, no bigger than marbles, shot from Samuel's palms at extremely high speeds. He swung his hand at Jorma as if he were holding a long sword, and Jorma howled in pain as the cannonballs made contact. He scrambled through an open door and closed it, latching it shut. There. That would give him a few minutes of breathing room before Samuel could open the door. Jorma looked around.

Pellets lined the far wall. They were pure black, and Jorma found it hard to get near them. They were so...repulsive. He reached out, gritted his teeth, and grabbed one. It was nearly completely frictionless, incredibly hard to hold. It oozed a simple, primial wrongness, one that affected every inch of Jorma's body in ways he couldn't quite understand.

"What has the WG been up to..." Jorma whispered to himself. There were several dozen of the pellets, and Jorma grabbed a small sack from his pellet pack, carefully loading them into it. He would study it later, analyze it. He held the last one in his hand, barely hearing Cannon arm pounding on the door...

*Boom!*

The door cracked down, Cannon arm standing in it's place. Jorma whirled around, eyes wide. His Kabuto lay on the ground on the other side of the room. He was defenceless. Cannon arm raised a hand.....

And Jorma chucked the black pellet at him. It exploded in a nurst of black smoke, which seemed to cling to Cannon arm. At first, nothing happened. The cannon arm screamed a high, tortured scream, and collapsed onto the ground, sobbing like a baby. Jorma stared. There was no mark of physical injury on him, (no new marks anyway) and yet the pellet had taken him down. Jorma stared at the packet of the black pellets in amazement. What were they? He stepped over Cannon Arm's crying form, heading off to find the others.

*Vault Island, Kaya vs. Sakura...*

Kaya swung her Katana at Sakura, but the guard blocked it. Kaya panted, breathing hard. She was no swordsman, and Sakura was slowly wearing her down. She needed to finish this fight, and finish it fast. 

"Sakura storm." Sakura swung her tonfa's faster than ever, spinning them around her wrists. Suddenly, long, bladed chains dropped out of the end, whirling along with the rest of the tonfas. Kaya stared.

_Oh, shit._

Sakura moved forward, gouging huge holes in the hallway. Kaya shot backwards, desperately trying to stay out of reach of the whirling chains. "Holy bullet!" She shouted, her fingers forming a gun. A burst of golden light shot from her finger, but simply collided against the chain, ineefective against Sakura's new improvised shield. "Divine sweep!" Kaya shouted desperately. She swung her sword upwards, and a large burst of light shot from it, but to no avail. Kaya screamed as the chain raked her arm, bloodying it, and mustered up all her enegry for a final, last ditch attack.

"Sakura Whirlwind!"


"Prayers of the Faithfull!"

Lights formed behind Kya, dozens of tiny, twinkling lights. Sakura advanced on her, a smile ofn her face.... "Now!" Kaya shouted. The lights shot forward, weaving throughSkaura's defences. The gurads' eyes widened, she let out a shriek of terror...

*BABOOM!*

The pinpricks of light detonated at the same time, leaving Sakura's thouroughly burned and scarred body behind. Kaya fought to stay awake, and then collapsed


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2009)

_*Derrick vs Vice Captain Grant Mansk *_

He charges at Derrick and they clash, staff to hatchet. Grant does a roll and retrieves the ratchet that he threw at Derrick. He starts to spin, "Old Timer Spin!" he starts to spin around at high speeds and the weapons both smack into Derrick sending him backwards.

He uses his staff to stop himself, "Not that I'm old!" he says referring to the name of the last attack. He smacks a lazer out of the way with his weapons, "Enough of those cheap little tricks!"

Derrick spins his staff around, "Fine, lets try something new then," he tightens his grip on his staff and black and white energy begins to swirl around it. 

Grant eyes it curiously, "You kids and your little light shows," Derrick glares at him, "This guy is really annoying," he charges forward, and they clash weapons again.

The energy leaks off of the staff and hits into Grant sending him flying into the wall, "Come on old man, this is too easy," Grant walks out of the broken wall, his jacket ripped off revealing his massive muscles, "Alright lets go kid!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2009)

_*With The Angel Pirates...*_
"What the hell was that?" Nicobi questioned as he regained his composure.

"Impressive that you were able remain standing after Futae no Kiwami." Anji said, "It's been awhile sense I've seen someone stand up to its force so well.  I believe that brings the score to an even 1 point apiece.  Shall we call it a draw for now and continue later?"

Willoby's leans forward in his chair with interest and chuckles at Anji's sudden display, "Oh that was mighty interesting."  

He looks at Nicobi with a smirk, "He broke down your defense boy, nothin you could do if you're not prepared for it. Anyway it's tied like the monk said...." 

Willoby lights his pipe and hopes that they will end the contest here at a draw, in his long experience no good can come of nakama fighting each other, even for sport. 

Meanwhile below deck, Helen exits out of her cabin door with Akami. She takes a minute to dry her teary eyes with a tissue, "I can't let anyone see my like this," she mutters. 

Akami remains impassive, "What will you do about it?" he asks her.  

Helen shakes her head with a face of uncertainty, "I don't know....I need time to think about it. I never thought this could ever happen," she replies, folding up the tissue and placing it into her shirt pocket. 

They head down the hallway back to the top deck. "Honestly I also came here to duel you again but clearly you've been unbalanced by this news as I thought you might," he remarks, "I'm sorry to be the bearer of such ill omens..." 

Helen stares at Akami and can't help but think that not too long ago he tried to kill her, and yet here he is, apologizing for something that isn't even his fault, "I would've heard about it eventually, better if I heard from someone who understands." 

"Will you tell your nakama?" he asks her. 

"No I don't think so," she replies. 

"You're not strong enough to handle it on your own," he says. 

Helen shrugs, "Neither are all of us put to together," she responds, "But it's my business anyway." 

They climb a ladder to the top deck and walk towards the starboard railing. Akami's small boat drifts alongside _The Archangel_. As he leans over the railing he turns one last time towards Helen, "Farewell Helen of the Mist. Next time we meet _we will_ duel and _I will_ win," he says with a smirk before leaping away to the deck of his ship. He unties the line to the Angel Pirates ship and he breaks away, sailing off into the distance. Akami walks towards the rear of his boat and draws the long crimson steel steel nodachi sword from his back, raising it high over his head in salute. 

Helen grips the railing tightly with her hands and watches the boat sail away until its out of view. A look of uncertainty etched on her face.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 13, 2009)

*Abaord Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

*Kaito VS Lieutenant Crowl*

Crowl advanced forward quickly albeit with a hint of caution. The last blow to his neck had alerted him to the fact he did not want to get hit much if at all. Crowl swung a kick that connected with Kaito's chest but before Kaito could experience the full weight of the blow he knocked it aside with his forearm. Crowl found himself off balance yet again and Kaito stepped in and hit the man in his chest with a dual fisted strike. Crowl staggered backwards and scowled.

*"Is that all you can do?"* Scowl asked in annoyance as he found himself yet again at square one with Kaito. Kaito simply flicked his fingers in a come hither motion sending Crowl into a fury. *"I've had enough of you"* Crowl snarled reaching under his cloak and drawing two sabers. Kaito eyed the blades cautiously and decided to play it safe. Kaito grabbed his staff from his back where he kept it secured and spun it a few times before thumping it against the deck.

Crowl rushed forward and brought his blades down hard. Kaito raised his staff defensively and the clash of metal filled the air as the weapons met. Crowl attempted to use his advantageous position to pressure Kaito to his knees. But to Crowl's surprise Kaito shifted his weight and stance and Crowl was tossed off balance. As Crowl attempted to right himself Kaito swung his staff quickly tripping Crowl. Crowl fell on his back hard and the last thing he remembered before he passed out was a sharp pain on his forehead where the staff his him.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 13, 2009)

*Dreyri vs Yingoru*
The large flaming wolf charged at Yingoru and exploded upon him. Large flames incased the area destroying buildings, houses, stores, etc. The flames were devastating to say in the least. Dreyri had a look of satisfaction upon his face. He re-sheathed his blade, _"That'll teach you to fight me ameteur. Death!"_ Dreyri said in his head out of satisfaction.

The smoke soon began to disperse. Yingoru's figure stood in the midst of the destruction. He was heavily burned, bruised, and bleeding. His white cloak was pretty much burned to a crisp. Yingoru's eyes were hidden in the shadows. Oddly enough, he had a grin across his face. Dreyri looked up in disbelief as Yingoru was still standing. "What's with that look? Did you think I was dead?" Yingoru said in a friendly tone. Yingoru was gripping the hilt of his blade with heavy force. "That was some technique there. Too bad you won't be able to use it EVER AGAIN!" Yingoru snapped. Hostility was present in his voice. The grin on his face turned into a powerful frown. His eyes came into focus. They held a look of hostility in them.

Yingoru charged at Dreyri with his sword reached out. Dreyri gripped his blade with both of his hands and prepared to defend himself. Though, when Yingoru reached Dreyri, he didn't slash at him. Instead he slashed at the air. Yingoru started to "dance" around Dreyri slicing at the air. Dreyri had a look of bewilderment upon his face. _"What is he doing? Has he gone mad?"_ Dreyri said in his head as he watched Yingoru. 

Yingoru then stopped and re-sheathed his blade. He grinned wildly. He pointed down towards the ground. There was a crescent moon carved into the ground under Dreyri's feet. *"Lunar Technique: Dancing blade of the crescent moon!"* Yingoru exclaimed. Numerous slashes began appearing around Dreyri's body. Dreyri held up his sword in defense but it was futile.

The attack soon stopped and Dreyri stood there with slashes across his body. Though, Dreyri didn't have anytime to go on the offensive. Yingoru charged at him with his sword pointing outwards. *"Lunar Technique: Waning Gibbous Onslaught!"* Yingoru bellowed as he stab mutiple times at Dreyri. Dreyri was able to parry each blow with his quick reaction. Dreyri returned the favor and went on the offensive as well. He charged at Yingoru and sent him on the defensive. Dreyri then stopped and held his blade in front of him. He spun his blade and 4 red dots shot out of his blade. *"Blood rain!"* Dreyri said in his head.

Yingoru parried the blow with his blade as most of the area around him exploded, knocking him back. Dreyri and Yingoru then clashed again, sparksflying everywhere. Dreyri's blade caught flame once again. Yingoru jumped back knowing what might happen. Dreyri swung his blade and large flames flew strait towards Yingoru. *"Blood flame!"* Dreyri said in his head.

Yingoru started spinning whipping up a whirlwind around himself. He then launched a spinning, cutting typhoon at Dreyri's attack. *"Lunar Technique; Waxing Crescent Typhoon!"* The typhoon and the flaming attack collided causing a large firery explosion that knocked both fighters back.

Yingoru and Dreyri stood back up and eyed each other. Dreyri griped his blade tightly and jumped into the air. A flaming sphere formed around Dreyri as he came crashing down towards Yingoru. Yingoru took his blade and drew a full moon above him head with his blade. The image of a full moon was seen. As Dreyri came crashing down, Yingoru sprung up through the full moon with his sword at the ready.

*"RAGNAROK!* *"LUNAR TECHNIQUE: FULL MOON SLASH!"*

The attacks collided creating a great explosion in the sky that was seen throughout the island.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 13, 2009)

*Aboard the ArchAngel*
Mathias observed Anji and Nicobi's sparring session with amusement. Anji's hidden power was impressive indeed. "It's nice to see another martial artist aboard." Mathias said to himself as he watched the display. After Anji evened the score, Mathias decided that would be enough for now. He jumped between the two. 

"Very impressive Anji! Very impressive indeed." Mathias said as he bowed towards Anji. Mathias then turned towards Nicobi and bowed to him as well. "Your physical prowess is still very impressive Nicobi. Just wait until he experiences your talent with the axes." Mathias said as he smiled. "Though, that's enough for now." 

Mathias then turned and spotted Akami, a Chief guard of the Blizzard Gaol. He saw that this man was with Helen. She held a look of uncertainty on her face. Mathias dashed towards the front of the ship just as Akami was leaving. "Helen are you alright?! Isn't that man a chief guard from the Blizzard Gaol?" Mathias said in worry. "What was he doing here?! Talk to me Helen are you alright?!" Mathias said in worry.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2009)

Jason Vs Eisen-

"YAAAH!!!!" Eisen's leg cracks the ground beneath the two. "Take this!" Jason throws a punch, Eisen avoids and the wall explodes. Eisen grabs Jason's arm, spins him around and throws him through the other wall. From below the prisoners can see the stems exploding. Plant goo and the cement added into it to harden it, rain down on them. 

"What the hell is that!?" One of them stops to point up at two figures in the air. "It's... THE WARDEN!" One of them shouts. "Hahaha! I'VE GOT YOU NOW!" Eisen punches Jason, the force sending him clean through one of the stems and halfway through another. "Damn it." Jason coughs as he adjusts his body into a sitting position. 

"There he is! the criminal Jason Rodgers!" a group of marines charge him. "slippery mask." Jason tosses a mask onto the floor, causing the men to fall. "Flame mask." when the second mask hits, the slippery floor catches fire. BOOM!! Eisen crashes through the roof and lands in front of Jason. 

"HYAH!" Jason jumps up and hits Eisen's stomach. "Damn." Eisen bends forward and Jason backhands him into the wall. Once against it, The pirate captain kneed Eisen through the wall and down towards the ground. "Damn this is getting annoying." Jason's strength mask cracked and he let out a deep breath. "PORCU DEATH!" 

Eisen's body became covered in spikes as he slammed himself into the escaped convicts below. "RUN!!!" Everyone shouts as Eisen stands up, five dead bodies beneath him. "SPEED KICK!"  a foot rolls Eisen into one of the roots on the outside. "Guh..." Eisen's hand rests on the broken wall as he steps out of a dust cloud. 

"Sparky, you alright yet?" Jason lifts up his hat, Sparky is still passed out. "Ok, That's a no." He took a defensive position. "Speed is enhanced now huh?" Eisen held up his fist. "PORCU SPEAR!" The hairs formed into a spear and grew at a quick rate towards Jason. The cheetah faced captain simply rolled to the side and darted forward. "Come on then!"

Eisen threw another Porcu spear, Jason rolled to the right, another porcu spear, Jason rolls to the left. "SPEED BLITZ!" An elbow to the stomach, "Not done yet!" Jason began to repeatedly punch his right fist to dig his elbow into Eisen's gut more and more. "Final hit!" A lighting quick turn later, Jason's right heel causes Eisen to crash straight through the other side of the wall.

"Caution, Objects in masks moving faster then they appear." Jason mocked Eisen. "Hyup!" Eisen Rolled back and pushed himself off the ground, landing on his feet. "Hey! If he can take on Eisen we can too!" A bunch of prisoners charge the Warden. "TAKE THIS YOU BASTARD!!!!" Eisen grins, but the men suddenly go flying backward. "WAAH!!!" 

"Stay out of this." Jason stands directly behind Eisen. "You would just get yourselves killed." The wind blew over Jason and Eisen. "S...so cool..." All the prisoners stood silent for a moment. "SLICING PALM! HAMMER TWISTER!"  BOOM!!! the root above them explodes and twenty prisoners fly through the air. 

"Oh? I know that voice." Jason looks up to see Hana and Hammer marine. "Hi Hana! Hi Hammer marine!" Jason waved. "MY NAMES BRYAN!" Jason blinked. "Ah, Promoted to named fodder huh? that's pretty good." The two marines land on the ground in front of Eisen. "Chief Warden Eisen, Lt. Hana Natsu reporting!" She salutes. "Bryan De'gal reporting as well!" Eisen blinked.

"What are you two here for?" He asked. "We heard about the problem and came to assist." Eisen nodded. "GOOD! CAPTURE THESE ME-""SPEED KNEE!" Eisen's body bent backward as Jason's knee dug into his spine. "Speed knee... BARRAGE!" A quick blast of ten knee kicks later, Jason spun around. "HEEL DROP!" His right heel connected with Eisen's forehead and drove him into the ground. "Sorry, But this is my fight." 

Jason quickly switched masks to a flight mask and flew up with Eisen. When the mask broke, they landed on top of a large thorn. "Damn it! I don't care if you're Joseph's brother! I will take you in!!!" Hana charged head on into a group of escapees. "DOUBLE SLICING PALM!" Bryan followed behind her. "Hammer twister!"


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 13, 2009)

-Bolt vs. Tempo-

Tempo slowly approaches Bolt, tightening his fist as he does so.  "DO YOU REALIZE HOW MUCH OF A NUISANCE YOU ARE!?  HOW ANNOYING A CHORE THIS IS!?  JUST DIE ALREADY!"  The prisoners try and shake Bolt's shoulders to wake up, but he remains limp.

"Come on... wake up."
"He's almost here.  Wake up already!"
The entire room soon begins to start whispering, then eventually, chanting, *"WAKE UP!  WAKE UP!  WAKE UP!"*

Bolt opens his eyes, and sees nothing but red.  The wipes his face, and realizes he has a deep cut on his forehead.  "Shit.  I don't want this to stain my beanie..."  He slowly takes off the beanie on his head, and stuffs it into his back pocket.

"He's awake!  He's awake!" One of the prisoners scream.  The rest roar in applause as Bolt slowly tries to stand up.  

"SHUT UP!  SHUT UP OR I'LL KILL YOU ALL!"  Tempo yells.

Bolt flinches, and falls back down on one knee, but the prisoners in the cell help him back up.  He pants heavily, still unable to really see whats in front of him due to the blood in his eyes.  He then drops his head forward, and chuckles to himself.  "God dammit, Belle..."  He stuffs his hand in his pocket, and pulls out the pink cloth Belle gave him for his arm, and proceeds to wrap it around his head like a headband.  Once its fully tied, the grabs his sai, and stares down at Tempo.  The prisoners go silent for a moment, looking at Bolt in all his glory.  

Suddenly, they burst into laughter.
"NICE HEADBAND!"
"YOU LOOK LIKE FAIRY PRINCESS!"
"AWWW, ISN'T THAT CUTE!"

Bolt spins in a circle, looking at all the prisoners and takes in a deep breath.  "IT ISN'T!  FUCKING!  FUNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!"  He pants for a bit, as the prisoners go silent.  "Now.   Back to you."

"TAKE THIS!  BALL BUSTER!"  He pulls back his leg, lunges forward at Bolt, and aims his kick in the most private of places.  Bolt blocks it by putting his sai in a cross-like position.  He then looks up at Tempo with a sort of worried look.  

"Dude.  Come on.  That's just plain dangerous."  He then pushes Tempo back.  

Tempo lunges forward with another attack, tightening his fist.  "SKULL CRUSHER!"  But Bolt simply jumps, and then pushes himself of Tempo's shoulders.  This only enraged him more.  "STOMACH SPLITTER!"  But Bolt rolls of to the side, managing to cut one of Tempo's thighs.  "LUNG PUNCTURE!"  Bolt blocks it with his sai again, and flips backwards.  "KIDNEY BUSTER!"  Bolt slides under Tempo's legs, and stand up again.  The prisoners begin chanting and cheering.

*"PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!"*

Bolt facepalms.  "Not this shit again..."
"WHY CAN'T I HIT YOU!?"  

"You may be fast, but in this state of mind, you're pretty predictable.  
Suddenly, the back of Tempo's legs burst and start spraying out blood and he falls to his knees.  He looks at his ankles, and then back at Bolt.  "WHAT DID YOU DO!?"
"Well, when I slid under your legs, I decided to cut up your ankles.  Makes my job a lot easier."  He then puts his arms in an x-like shape.  "SAKURA....."  And then appears behind Tempo with his arms stretched out.  "STORM!"

*BOOM*CRACK*

The stone walls begin to crack and fall over.  Then, the steel bars holding in the prisoners split in two, as if sliced by something.  Bolt turns around and looks over at Tempo.  "HA!  WAS THAT THE BEST YOU-"  His clothes all of a sudden shred, and his chest begins spraying out blood from an x-shaped cut and falls face first into the ground.  The prisoners cheer and chant, crowding around Bolt.  

"Yeah yeah.  Calm down.  I gotta go now anywa-"
"GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

The prisoners and Bolt all turn to Tempo.  He's standing again.  His eyes are white, and he's foaming at the mouth.  He charges forward, punching, and literally crushing the skulls of prisoners getting in his way.  "GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!"

Bolt readies his sai.  "Crap.  He won't stay down.  EVERYONE!  STAND BACK!"  Bolt aims the point of his sai at Tempo.  "Piercing...."  Tempo pulls back his fist, about to his Bolt.  "PETAL!"  Bolt lunges forward at Tempo, piercing Tempo's left shoulder.  The force of the attack sends Tempo back through the wall, and then another, and then another, until there were no more walls to block him and he flew outside.

There was a moment of silence as Bolt was panting and the debris began to settle.  The prisoners then begin to cheer, *"PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!  PINKY-SAMA!"* as he slowly begins to make his way outside.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 13, 2009)

Angelina just barely moved in time as darts whizzed by her face.  "Stupid PIS," Renee muttered.  "Huh?" Angelina asked.  "Plot Induced Stupidity.  It's the reason those darts didn't hit your face," Renee explained.  She then reached into her bag and pulled out another dart.  "Let's see how much Oda likes you now," Renee said as she drew back her arm.  

Angelina moved to the side before the dart could be thrown and took cover behind several bags of money.  "Flynn would really like all this," Angelina thought to herself.  She stuffed several wads of cash into her pocket and decided she would use it in case she ever wanted something from him.  Renee flanked Angelina tossed the dart at her side.  Angelina grabbed one of the bags of money and lifted it up as a shield.  

The dart pierced the bag and sent money floating across the room.  Angelina slammed her plunger into the side of Renee's face before the guard could make a move.  Renee stumbled to the side, and Angelina moved in.  By the time Angelina saw the trap it was too late.  Renee had gotten a perfect shot at Angelina.  Renee spun and sent a dart whistling through the air where it struck Angelina's stomach.  

Angelina's vision went fuzzy.  Her body felt numb, except for her head.  Her head was throbbing with intense pain.  She could hear Renee's voice, seemingly in the distance.  "Ha! PIS fails once again," Renee said, referring to William.  "Now that dart was nice and painful, but this one... This one will-" Renee's voice suddenly stopped.  

_Several seconds earlier..._ 

William slowly began to come back into consciousness.  His vision was clearing up, but there was still a sharp pain in his neck.  William looked down to see a dart protruding out of it.  William gingerly removed the dart, wincing in pain.  He looked up to see Renee standing over Angelina, whose eyes were glazed over.  William carefully got his feet, so that not a sound would come from his aching body.  

William slowly moved forward, holding his saber in both hands.  Every step that he took was another world of pain.  He could see Renee pulling another dart out of her pouch.  Another look at Angelina and William couldn't bear it anymore.  Despite the pain, he ran forward, a silent snarl on his face.  William swung his saber with all might.  It tore through Renee's neck and sent her head rolling across the floor.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 13, 2009)

Edoceo stepped forward, noticing that everyone was looking at the 3 newcomers with interest. 

" My name is Edoceo, and I was rescued from the prison along with my partner Emirir and this fellow," Edoceo announced, looking at Damian, not knowing his name, as the three never did exchange their names. " Emirir is an android that I built myself, since a pet would have been too hard to train to be a good partner. He's as intelligent as an above average human, and his physical skills are above par," .

" Of course I'm smart! I'm a flippin rabbit human, which could only mean that I'm smart. Of course, I can't say the same for this guy over here, since he really hasn't said a word. I think it's personally because of some family issues, but that's just me. Why don't you speak up, old timer?" asked Emirir, rather rapidly.

The attention soon turned to Damian, and he was forced to say something. Moving closer to the crew, he spoke up.

" My name is Damian, and that's all you need to know. Nothing more, nothing less. Now, what's your plan, oh great and powerful crew?" announced Damian, in a rather rude manner.

When everyone else was thinking of a plan, Edoceo remembered the abandoned island. Since it was unmarked, the marines would have a hard time of finding it, and the crew could relax for a bit, and maybe think of a plan. So, thinking of this, Edoceo spoke up.

" If I might suggest, there's an abandoned and unmarked island just south of our current location. We could rest there, and think of a plan while we're at it. Plus, the marines wouldn't be able to locate us easily, since it's unmarked, and there would be no one to report us,"  Edoceo suggested.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 13, 2009)

*Stray Cat vs. Bubbles*

Stray Cat dodged around, trying his best to avoid the bubblegum lumps that Bubbles tore off and threw at him. Finally he got a clear shot and launched an attack, "Neko Bomb Bubble!" The air bubbles fly out at Bubble who couldn't see them and so kept on throwing lumps of gum at Stray Cat. "Just a little bit more, just a little bit more..." Stray Cat thought to himself as he urgently watched the bubbles float toward Bubbles.

*Pop, Pop!*

The bubbles exploded, tearing Bubbles' face and part of her body to pieces. "Well that was annoying but nothing too difficult." Stray Cat thought to himself.  He turned around to leave but felt that his back left paw was caught.  He turned around and saw that some of the pink gum had got on him.  He used his front right paw and tried to remove it, only to find that it too was now stuck.

"Bubblegum Trouble!" Bubbles' voice cried out from behind Stray Cat.

"Impossible, I just blew her to pieces!..." Stray Cat said in shock as he turned around.  There before him was Bubbles pretty much as he had last seen her at first,  but then he realized that the torn apart sections were covered with the same pink gum she had been throwing earlier.

"And this would be my Bubblegum Alarm," Bubbles said as she remolded the gum that covered the parts of her face and body that Stray Cat's attacks had targeted.

"Damn, she can block my attacks.  Oh well, Neko Assassin will still get her, I'll just work the bullets through the gum and into her body!" Stray Cat said as launched 2 air bullets at Bubbles.  The air bullets smacked into Bubble's bubblegum armor (Bubblegum Alarm) and started to work their way through.

*Pop, Pop!*

There were suddenly 2 mini, explosive pops in Bubble's armor where the air bullets were at. "Bubblegum Alarm is my perfect defense, you'll never break it!  It can be used reflexively, and it's so soft that no blunt attacks will work, if there's something explosive, it'll simply be torn apart instead of me, and if something works its way inside, I can simply create a bubblegum bubble, pop it, and remove the threat.  Oh and one more thing, I can do _this_ to prevent cutting attacks!" Bubble said as some of her armor turned a slightly different color and grew tough and hard looking.  "Bubblegum Jam!" Bubbles yelled as she through a punch at Stray Cat, the bubblegum armor allowing her now hardened fist to come flying at him.

"I have to dodge it!" Stray Cat thought to himself as he tried to move.  But he realized he was still stuck to the floor with the gum from earlier.  He barely had time to throw up a Neko Barrier which only partially blocked the blow.

"Aww that's right, I didn't explain what Bubblegum Trouble was before did I kitty?" Bubbles said with a grin, "It sticks to anything that touches it and is nearly impossible to break.  With it, I can immobilize an entire squad of marines, as 1 marine gets stuck to the next, who gets stuck to the next, until they're all stuck.  With the power to completely cut off movement with my Bubblegum Trouble, and the power of negating any attack with my Bubblegum Alarm, I can't be defeated!  You were a good plaything little kitty, but it's time I ended this with my ultimate attack.  Bubblegum Crisis!" Bubbles said with a crazed grin as the bubblegum armor on her arms began to grow, bubble, and warp grotesquely.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2009)

With the Unnamed Crew- 

Tatsu grinned at Shin after he accepted his apology. He then listened to the new comers introductions, "Nice to meet you..." he paused, not good at remembering names, "Ed," he said looking at Edoceo, "And...Rabbit," he knew he was atleast close with Edoceo, and who would argue with calling Emirir Rabbit.

He then turned to Damian, "And I don't recall inviting you on this ship, and you can be removed just as quickly as you were brought on," he said in a violent tone.

Ray stepped forward, "Yea, it's his job to be the arrogant," he pointed at Shin, "And my job to point out the obvious flaws of each and every one of these people," he stopped the spinning of his drum stick to point at himself.

_*James Danziker vs Commodore Samuel Coates*_

James swings his blades like a mad man at the Commodore, who parries each attack with his blood blade, "Now now, calm down there," James looks at him annoyed, "After all the crap I've gone through I don't feel like having to deal with your ass!" 

He continues to swing until Coates randomly bends over in pain, "Eh? Did I get him?" Coates grins, "Not quite," the blood from his blood blade returns to a liquid and then returns to a pointed solid as it drips down and slams into James' foot.

"Ghah!" he leaps back, "You little..." he draws a third blade in his tail, "Santoryu," he starts running at him and then leaps in the air, "Jungle Rain!" he slices the three blades right down the man's shoulder.

Blood gushes out of it, "Don't you learn?" suddenly the blood turns into several spikes and they slam into a suprised James. He falls back, a blood mess himself, "You've gota' run out of blood eventually!" he shouts getting back up.

"Nope, I use my blood quite wisely," he says pointing to the spikes, each of them very thin but get larger at the ends where they pierce the body. The blood then returns to his shoulder, "And it's called reusing," James looks at him confused, "Does it even work like that?" he tries to force his own blood back into his body.

"Work? Hell it gives you more energy, that is, if it's done right," he grabs some of the blood in his hand and swings it at James like a whip, "Besides, I'm used to having minimal amounts of blood in my body at all time," he saids, briefly thinking back to his training.

The whip smacks James across the face. He rubs it, "Well, if cutting you won't work..." he sheaths his blades and gets down on all fours, *"Monkey Fist!"* the attack connects but Coates is unphased.

"Fine..." he switches into Gorilla Point, *"Gorilla Punch!"* he slams his fist right into his gut. Again he's unphased, "Gorilla Pun-" Coates grabs his arm and stops it.

"I'm more than trained to take physical attacks, especially those as weak as yours," he lifts him into the air and throws him into his ship, "Oi! Commodore, not the ship!" one of the men shouted.

"Soooorrrrry," he said with an embaressed face. James gets to his feet, "What the hell...how do I beat this guy?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2009)

*Primevil Island...*
A giant T-Rex runs across the grasslands of Primevil Island, roaring loudly as it chases after a scattering herd of Maiasaura. The T-Rex singles out a slow moving adolescent who falls behind its mother. 

As the T-Rex lunges at its prey, a loud gunshot rings out. A bullet hits the T-Rex in its right flank and suddenly it loses its balance and tips to the side. The young Maiasaura quickly seizes the opening and scampers away but a fast moving female Satyr like creature with hoof feet, Ram like horns, and sharp claws appears in front of its path, grabbing both its jaws and tearing them wide open with utter savagery.... 

*Selene
Royal Hunter
Blood Priestess

*Meanwhile the T-Rex regains its balance and roars at the hoofed intruder who dares take its meal. Selene tosses the dead Maiasaura to the side and waves on the T-Rex with glee. 
_*
BANG!*_

Another gunshot rings out and the T-Rex's left leg blows apart and it falls to its side, snarling in pain and utter rage. 

"FUCK!" she screams, stamping her hoofs into the ground in fury, "FUCK, FUCK, FUCK!!"  she looks over at a tree about 50 meters away and shakes her clawed fists at it, "GODRIC YOU CHEAPSHOT friend. THE REX WAS MINE!!!" she snarls. 

Up in the tree that Selene stares at, a shape glimmers where before it looked like there was nothing and a man dressed in a long dark cloak and skullcap appears, laying on the branch with a mean looking rifle in his grip.... 

*Godric
Royal Hunter
Gunner*

"Lavidicus wants the head intact. We both know you can't restrain yourself from eating its eyeballs, you savage bloodthirsty bitch!"  he yells in return. 

Selene howls in rage and begins to advance on Godric. "BRING IT!", Godric yells, aiming his rifle. 

"ENOUGH, CHILDREN!"  yells a tall man wearing skull armor who appears in front of Selene in a wisp of movement. He wears a sword made of bone and some kind of strange gray scales that glimmer under the blue sky... 

*Alex Mako
Royal Hunter
Ex Knight of Tensei *

Selene stops and stares at Alex in outrage, "Did you hear what he called me?!" she exclaims. 

Alex nods, "Yeah he called you a bitch," he walks casually towards the T-Rex that lays on its side roaring in pain, but unable to stand back up. With one movement Alex draws his sword and slices through the T-Rex's neck. 

"But you're not just any bitch...you're a hairy, smelly, evil, bitch!" he says with a laugh. 

"WHY YOU?!?" Selene screams. 

Elsewhere, in the village of the Paku tribe that rules the island and cares for its creatures. A long line of neanderthal like men, women, and children, are lead away by shackles out of the village. 

"Hyimahahahahahahahahaha!!" laughs a nobleman in a bubble suit, who sits on a golden throne, watching the trail of shackled beings. "They will make for good labor on my plantation in the South Blue."  

*Lavidicus VI
World Noble*

"Tak oh Tak!" Lavidicus calls out. A large dim witted looking mountain of a man riding atop a small dinosaur appears before Lavidicus. *"You got treasure for Tak?" * he grumbles like an expectant child. He stares at his own people being led away and smiles evilly....

*Tak
Chief of the Paku Tribe*

Lavidicus nods, two of his servants in black suits carry a large metal chest and lay it in front of the large caveman. "Your compensation my good man!" Laviducus tells him. The servants open the chest revealing a huge mound within of gold coins, and grapefruit sized rubies. 

Tak's eyes glow with happiness and he leaps off his mount, grabbing up handfuls of the gold and rubies and raining them over his head. *"Good, Good, Tak want more, MORE!"* he exclaims. 

*BABOOM!*

Suddenly a severed T-Rex head lands beside them. Alex, Selene, and Godric walk towards Lavidicus down the village path. Lavidicus eyes the head, "Ah a new trophy, how wonderful!" he then eyes the three hunters dubiously, "You're late!"  

Alex shrugs and points at Selene, "Me and wild thing over here had a little misunderstanding, but we're cool now," he responds, leaving it at that.  

"Where are the other hunters?" Lavidicus asks. 

"RIGHT HERE!" yells a voice. A bare chested, and bald headed man, wearing camo colored pants walks down another path carrying a dead Triceratops over his shoulders.... 

*Robard The Fist
Royal Hunter
Ex Prize Fighter*

Beside him walks a swordsman....

*Pharaoh 
Royal Hunter
Master Swordsman*

Robard lays the Triceratops beside the T-Rex head and Lavidicus laughs with amusement, "Wonderful, this is indeed the life!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 13, 2009)

_Yumi vs. the Iron Horse Squad_

Yumi's cape transforms into spikes while she was being trampled, injuring the horse and forcing one of the horsemen off his mount, allowing several pirates to gang up on him. Yumi stands up, coughing out blood. 

"I really need that stone back." Yumi thought.

The remaining member of the Iron Horse Squad sees his comrade taken down, and charges towards Yumi. Her katana transforms into a shield, then grows spikes to impale the horse and the armored marine on top of it.

Yumi's head suffers an immense migraine, which in turn caused the shield to disappear. The last of the horsemen falls of his horse, defeated.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2009)

_*On Board the Star Cruiser*_

A shirtless man with black pants and long hair busts out of a room in a panic, "Geez what's wrong with you?" another man asks, "I-I just got word that the men on Forsyth Island were taken out and the island was freed. 

"Well that's some rough stuff, that was the first island that the Captain took over. But why would you be worried?" he asks, "Well..." he says worriedly.

5 minutes later-

"What was that..." a dark voice said, "We-well you see Captain, we actually got word of this about two weeks ago...I-I just forgot to check on recent ne-" but before he could finish his head was sliced off and it hit the floor.

He took the report out of the dead man's hands before the body fell to the ground. He opened the folder and looked at it, "The Little Tree Pirates?" he said. A grin grew on his face, "Well then," the body stepped out of the darkness.

*Joshua Slater*
*Captain of the Galaxy Pirates*

"We'll have to teach them a little lesson," he tosses the folder into the air, bounty posters flying around. James' lands in front of his face and snatches it up, "Red Monkey?" he thinks for a moment, "Looks familiar..."

He then walks onto the deck, all of the deckhand get to a knee, "Rollin," he says and a dark skinned man gets up, "Yessir?" he responds, "I want you to find out everything you can about the Little Tree Pirates...including current location," he salutes, "Right away!" and runs off.

After a few minutes Rollin returns, "Sir, here are their latest Bounties as well as a short profile on them," he says handing him a folder, "And they were last seen breaking out Ex-Marine Joseph Rodgers, brother of Captain Jason Rodgers, on Marine Base Black Porcupine."

Slater thinks for a moment, "Do we have any men stationed there?" he asked. Rollin nods, "Yes sir," Slater gives an evil grin, "Call them up, and tell them to sneak onto their ship. Whether they know it or not. And to stay there until we contact them again, "Yes Captain Slater, right on it."

He walks off and Slater just grins, "Two weeks, I'd hate for our reputation to be damaged. I guess we'll just have to completely annihalate these rookies," he says looking through their bounties.

_*Black Porcupine...*_

A Den Den Mushi rings and a skinny man dressed in the black jailer robes answers, "Timor here, what can I do for you?" he waits a minute and listens, "Got it Rollin," he rips off all of his robes and reveals his white t-shirt and jeans, "Now, to find this ship," he said, heading for the exit of the base.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2009)

Jason Vs Eisen-

"You little shit." Eisen stood up and rubbed the back of his head. "This fights been going on forever, So i want to end it fast ok?" Jason smiled. "Heh, I got a fight with a real idiot." Jason just sighed and removed his mask. "No." His face grew serious. "When i say i want to end this fast. I mean i will end it now." He gripped a Seiryuu mask in his hands. "I wont be able to stop myself, I wont be able to go easy on you. So don't blame me for what i do when i put this mask on."

Jason's body begins to change, His skin turns blew his nails turn to claws and his head turns to a dragons. "I wonder.. just what does this mask do?" Eisen grinned then his hair began to shift all around him. "PORCU ARMOR!" his body becomes covered in small spikes, resembling plated armor. His head is one large spike with a hole big enough for just his face, his fingers have become spiked and so have his feet. 

"GRAAH!!!!" Jason explodes forward at great speed. "Damn... He's fast..." Eisen slashes upward trying to hit Jason, but his body shifts in the air, grips Eisen's arm and knee's his chin. As Jason lets go of the Warden's arm, the force from his knee causes him to crash into another root. Jason quickly follows and spins his body around, Landing shin kick to Eisen's neck.

Eisen tries to stand but Jason kicks his side and Eisen spins across the ground, breaking the cement floors. Jason growls as his claws rip up the ground on a charge towards Eisen. "I see.. a wild beast!" Eisen laughed, only to be punched through the ceiling. Rubble flies into the air before raining back down on the island.

"Shit, The warden and that Rodgers guy are destroying the prison!" some of the guards shout. "At this rate, We'll lose everything!" WHAM!!! four prisoners fly past them. "It's not over yet!" Jae-sung shouts. The men all look in disbelief as he stands over twenty prisoners. "Let's get the animals back in their cages." The men cheer and aid the marine in getting the prisoners back in their cells.

"Damn..." Eisen finds himself at the top of the black rose, His body having been knocked through every floor personally to get up there. "Now we stand at the top of the world." Eisen smirked as Jason broke through the door to the top of the rose. "The black rose that covers this island, It's a sign of dread for the prisoners. It means they will meat their end and die here. But did you know, The black rose carries two meanings."

"RAAH!!!" Jason screams. "Mindless... But i'll explain anyway.. The black rose is a symbol of death, this much is true. But the second meaning of the black rose is death of old habits and the rebirth of yourself." He smirked. "So i find it fitting.. We should fight here!" He took off running towards Jason, The dragon faced man doing the same.

From the bottom, There was a large clash heard, the great rose shook from the force. A single petal fall towards the island, It's size resembling the size of a marine war ship. Before the petal hit the ground, Eisen's body pierced through it and created a crater, soon covered by the petal of the black rose. "Eisen... lost...." The marines, Jailers, Demon guards and even a few inmates stood in shock.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2009)

*The Angel Pirates...*
"Helen are you alright?! Isn't that man a chief guard from the Blizzard Gaol?" Mathias said in worry. "What was he doing here?! Talk to me Helen are you alright?!" Mathias said in worriment.

Helen turns towards Mathias and her face becomes cheerful suddenly, "Yeah he was just doing me favor...that's all. It's kind of personal," she responds. Helen pats Mathias on the shoulder and smiles at him, a fake smile to ease his concern so that he won't ask anymore questions, which she couldn't answer if she wanted to anyway.

"Relax Mathias, I'm fine!" she says ruefully with a laugh, before walking away.

What could she tell him anyway Helen thinks to herself. She knows she would break down just talking about it, and she can't stand to let them all see her in such a state. 

Helen quickly heads back to her cabin without a word. Inside she lights several candles and takes out the partially tear stained and rumpled newspaper clipping that Akami had given her. She stares at the photo emblazoned on the clipping for what seems like an eternity, but is really only a few minutes. Her thoughts drift to a dark place and a single tears rolls down her right cheek. 

Finally she sighs and places the clipping on the drawer. Helen sits down on the floor on both her knees and closes her eyes, clasping her hands together in silent prayer.
_
Several days later...._
"LAND HO!" Nicobi exclaims from bow of _The Archangel_. He holds a telescope in his hands and eyes a large island topped with dense jungle, a large mountain chain, capped by clouds looms behind the island. 

Willoby who was sleeping on his chair is suddenly roused by Nicobi's voice, "Huh Land?" he looks out into the distance and narrows his gray eyes under his bifocals, "Oh that looks like a tropical Island. Guess we're in for a relaxing vacation," he says with a chuckle. 

As _The Archangel_ sails closer to the island in search of a suitable inlet to dock, a loud roar drifts along the wind from deep within the island.

"Or maybe not...." Willoby mumbles.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 14, 2009)

*Aboard The Arc Angel*

Nicobi saw Anji sitting at the back of the boat deep in meditation. Nicobi had been constantly thinking about what Anji had done in their fight, he walked over to Anji

"Sorry to interrupt your meditation again" Nicobi said
"Can you teach me a few things?" 
"I always wanted to learn some martial arts"
"I asked Mat once"

Nicobi had a memory of himself dancing around the deck of the old boat with Mat for a few days. He wasn't the most graceful person, it didn't learn a single thing. He'd given up and totally forgot about it

"Yeeeeaaaaa"
"Mat's style isn't really my thing" he said scratching his head
"What you did though"
"What ever that was, would you mind showing me a little about it?"
"Just enough so that if I get disarmed I'm not helpless" he said with a smile

He thought back to his "boxing match" in the blizzard gaol, he looked over at Anji

"So what do you say?" Nicobi said with a broad smile

*Eci Island with Dreyri and Yingoru
*
"_RAGNAROK!_ "LUNAR TECHNIQUE: FULL MOON SLASH!"

The attacks collided creating a great explosion in the sky that was seen throughout the island. Dreyri was thrown back and skidded on the ground down the street. Yingoru bounced wildly down the street he was stopped by a wall. His clothes were singed and partly burnt, he used his sword to get to his feet.

"This fucker is pretty decent" Yingoru said 

He limped down the street toward Dreyri's body with his sword in hand, Dreyri was attempting to get to his feet, Yingoru looked into his eyes and saw they were glazed over

"He's unconscious and he still wants to fight" Yingoru said 

Dreyri stood up and assumed his stance but there was no sword in his hand

"I'll give you a swordsman's death" Yingoru said 

He raised his sword and brought it down with a two handed slash that would slash Dreyri's chest open. Steel met steel with a loud clang Yingoru looked down at a small red headed figure

"You aren't giving anyone anything tonight" Fire said

With Yingoru in his weakened state Fire easily pushed the attack off, she  kicked him in his ribs hard, she could feel few of them shatter from the blow. She didn't let up she ducked another slash and buried a knife in his shoulder. He snarled and slashed at her but she easily evaded and slammed the hilts of her both knives into either side of his temple then flipped backwards her foot connecting with his jaw. He staggered backwards and fell to the ground, Fire walked over to him and looked down at him

"I should kill you but that retard would never let me hear the end of it"
"I'll tell him it was a draw" Fire said to Yingoru's still body

A huge black wolf hopped down off the roof and growled at Yingoru

"Leave him" Fire said

She walked over to Moongarm and picked it up and slammed it in it's scabbard as fast as she could

"I hate touching that thing" Fire said shaking her head

She walked over to Dreyri's still standing body and pushed him over. with a huge smile on her face. She picked him up and draped him over Storm's back

"Lets go find Simo" Fire said 
"I can smell him he's covered in blood" Fire said to the wolf

Another huge wolf dropped onto the street she walked over and jumped on the wolf's back 

"Lets hurry" she said as they bounded down off the street


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 14, 2009)

*Aboard The Archangel*

"What you did though"
"What ever that was, would you mind showing me a little about it?"
"Just enough so that if I get disarmed I'm not helpless" Nicobi said with a smile

"Of course," Anji said after sizing Nicobi up a little bit, "I can reveal the secret of my technique, Futae no Kiwami, but whether or not you learn it will depend more on your determination than my instruction I'm afraid."

Anji picked up a bag he had brought with him from his small boat, reached inside and pulled out a softball sized rock. "Here, take this." Anji said as he tossed the rock to Nicobi and withdrew another rock for himeslf, "You'll use these rocks to practice on.  Of course you can already break a rock of this size with your strength, but they'll work for teaching you the principle.  See, when you strike something, it'll offer resistance.  That means the force you exert is not perfectly transferred.  In other words there is wasted injury." 

Anji held the rock in his left hand before quickly punching it with his right hand (which produced the same blurring effect that he had produced in the sparring match earlier.)  The rock wasn't just broken, it was instantly turned to dust.

"No wonder that punch hit so hard earlier..." Nicobi thought to himself.

"Futae no Kiwami works by removing that resistance.  The principle behind the technique is simple, but I promise you, actually performing it is not.  First, place your first against the rock like so and punch it once." Anji said as he placed his fist against another rock he had pulled from the bag, "At the instant the first punch encounters the resistance of the rock, punch a second time. The first punch will remove the resistance, and without encountering any resistance, the force of the second impact will be perfectly transferfed." Anji said as he demonstrated the technique on the second rock.

"Seems easy enough." Nicobi placed his rock in his left hand and quickly punched the rock twice from close range, breaking it to pieces.

"That was merely two quick punches," Anji said, "When you've truly learned Futae no Kiwami it'll be clear, the rock won't just break, it'll be reduced to dust.  Here, take this bag." Anji said to Nicobi, throwing him the bag of rocks, "My mastery over the technique is far from perfect, but I believe you'll need these practice rocks more than I will."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 14, 2009)

_*With the Unnamed Crew...*_
Annie shrugs at the newcomers obligatory introductions, she doesn't know them, or what they're about. To her they're just blank slates and until she sees them in action she won't trust them as far as she can toss them. Which wouldn't be too far anyway.

She stares at Damian with a mild look of apathy, "Hey fella you followed us, we can throw you off and let the goblins chew your ass up and drag you back to whatever cell and whichever boyfriend you shared it with if you want."  

"I don't sail with anyone I don't know..." and she pats the butt ends of her revolvers, "My trigger fingers get itchy ya see 'cause I won't be able to sleep at night not knowing the kind people I'm sailing with and when I don't get my beauty sleep.....bad things might happen," she adds in a nonthreatening voice but her green eyes tell the tale of her true intent. Which is to say a lead special right between the eyes if she sees any funny business. 

*On The Archangel...*
Helen had mostly kept to herself since Akami's visit. Only going out to train or have a bite to eat in the galley. She lays back on the cot in her cabin, reading a paperback book titled, _The Hawkeyes: The Life and Legend of Juracule Mihawk_. 

There's a knock on her door. Helen closes the book and looks at the door, sitting up on her cot. "Come in!" she responds. 

The door opens slightly and Willoby's gray bearded face pops through, staring at Helen, "We've reached a new island, and we'll be docking soon, just wanted to let you know," he says. 

Helen nods mechanically, simply going through the motions. "Great but I'm really not in the mood right now, maybe I'll check it out a bit later," she mutters. 

Willoby scratches his beard and nods in return. He's no fool and knows when someone is hiding something. "Well alright, its just that you've been indoors a lot so I figured exploring an island would be good for you." 

Helen stares blankly at the old Doctor in return. He gets the drift and starts to close the door but then looks at her one last time, "You know if you want to talk, my office is just around the corner," he adds. 

"Okay..." Helen replies simply, leaving an awkward air between them. 

As Willoby closes the door, Helen lays back on her cot and opens the book to where she left off, reading the chapter on Mihawk's first recorded duel with Red Haired Shanks.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 14, 2009)

-With Bolt-

He makes his way down the 'tunnel' made by Tempo as he crashed through the walls, walking by each of hallways.  The freed prisoners do the same, picking up bars and rocks as weapons as they ran toward their freedom, chanting *"PINKY-SAMA!"*  In one of the hallways, Bolt noticed a streak of red on the ground.  At first he thought it was just his imagination, but with a closer look, he realized it was Belle on the ground.  He ran over to her and raised her back from the ground.  

"Come on, Belle.  You awake?"  He gently slaps her on the side of the face.  Suddenly, he heard a loud thundering BOOM from outside.  He turns back.  "That must be Jay."  He then looks back at Belle.  "We need to get outta here, Belle.  Quit fooling around."  But her eyes remained closed and her breathing was shallow.  "Shit."  He began looking over the syringes on her belt.  "One of these damn things should wake you up."

He then saw one of them labeled "Adrenaline".  "I hope this works."  He takes out the syringe and jams it into her thigh.  Belle's eyes open widely and she takes in a gasping breath and begins coughing.  "Bout time.  You had me worried for a moment."
Belle regains focus and looks over at Bolt with a bewildered look.  "That headband..."
He smiles.  "I told you I wouldn't take it off.  But I never did say where I'd wear it."
"It looks ridiculous on you..."
Bolt blushes and angrily yanks it off and puts it back in his pocket.  "Whatever.  Lets go!"  He stands up and grabs her hand to pull her up.  They begin to run, but she trips and falls.  "Come on, we gotta go!"
"Sorry, my legs are still weak."
"We can't waste time."  He lifts her up by the waist and tosses her over his shoulder.  "You're heavier than you look."
She blushes and begins flailing about and hitting his back, trying to get off.  "Let me down!  I can walk by myself!"
"We can't waste any time here."

He begins to run toward the light at the end of the tunnel, and covers his eyes from the sunlight as he finally reaches the outside.  There, he sees the chaos of the freed prisoners as well as guards and the marines trying to bring back order.  "We sure made a mess of this place..."  Suddenly, one of the prisoners point over at Bolt, recognizing him.

"LOOK!  ITS PINKY-SAMA!"
"NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN!"
They begin pumping their fists into the air, cheering.  *"PINKY!  PINKY!  PINKY!  PINKY!  PINKY!  PINKY!  PINKY!  PINKY!  PINKY!  PINKY!"*
"WILL YOU ALL SHUT THE FUCK UP!?"  But his screams were drowned out by the others. 

"Seems like you've got yourself some fans."
Bolt turns around to find Anax with Kama hanging onto his shoulder, Nolan, and Rex with Eve being carried on his back.
"You guys look like shit."
"Same could be said to you."
"Dawwwwww, is widdle kama twying to pick a fight?"  Bolt teasingly said as he gently flicked Kama's chin.
Kama swings his arm, but misses completely.  "Just shut up..."
"LET ME DOWN ALREADY!"  Belle screamed as she was still over Bolt's shoulder.
"Calm down miss pissy pants," he murmured as he let her down.
"Love to stay and chat, guys, but that quake from earlier sounds like our cue to exit."
The rest nod in agreement.
"We need to find the others first, though."
"And Eve really need some medical attention asap."
"Well, seems I already spotted one of them," Anax said as he pointed off to a certain red primate into the distance.
Bolt facepalms.  "That little bastard can't help but get into trouble."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 14, 2009)

*Aboard the ArchAngel*
Mathias was busy preparing for the Angel Pirates next "Adventure". After he heard the roar of a beast, presumably a dinosaur. The crew was known for getting themselves into crazy situations and this one seemed as if it wouldn't be any different. Mathias packed a backpack with the essentials. He then started to stretch and warm-up a bit with basic "Palm of wind" movements so that he'd be ready to fight if th situation called for it.

Mathias left his cabin and walked down the hall. On the way he passed Helen's room. He took a peek inside to see the swordswoman focusing on a book about the World's greatest swordsman. Mathias couldn't help but get the feeling that Helen wasn't herself. She'd usually be training or meditating, but instead she was reading. _"I hope she's alright."_ Mathias said to himself as he continued on towards the deck.

Mathias arrived on the deck to find Anji and Nicobi exchanging stones. Alex was also on standby while Sanya zoomed through the air. She seemed especially excited about the upcoming island. "OH MY ODA! DID YOU HEAR THAT?! I THINK IT WAS A DINOSAUR! I didn't think dinosaurs still existed because someone said they all died a looooooong time because of a meteor crashed and killed them all but I knew they were still alive deep down because they could have hid under a rock or something I mean when people see something coming you take shelter and hide so I'm sure the dinosaurs did that too but aren't they too big to take shelter I mean I guess they have large caves or something but what if the cave caved in then they would be trapped and they could've died that way too but they could break out of the-"

While Sanya was talking Mathias had jumped through the air and caught her. He gently landed and covered her mouth. He gave her a friendly look. "Sanya I want you to be careful here. We do not know the threat that lies ahead. You aren't as powerful as the other members, but you are far more witty. I want you to use that if you get into any trouble. Understand?" Mathias said with a smile. 

"Yes sir! Because dinosaurs are stupid anyway so I can easily outsmart them but who can't outsmart a dinosaur because they're brains are so small speaking of dinosaurs isn't Nicobi a dinosaur so doesn't that mean I can outsmart him too HEY NICOBI come here so I can outsmart you!"

Sanya said flying off towards Nicobi.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 14, 2009)

*Aboard the ArchAngel.......*

Sanya passed in high speeds just in front of Alex in her way to Nicobi to outsmart him.  *"Watch out girl"* Alex said calmly with a mild smile and steped closer to the edge of the deck to see the view. 

Everyone was ready on the deck except one person. Alex knew that Helen was the only one that was still inside the cabins but he could not do much yet, he was the newest one and he had to get to know her a bit better.

As he was standing there and looking to the infinity he said* "Guys, this is going to be something good.." *without turning his head and continued forward. Indeed, that roar they all heard would mean only something interesting.

Everyone on the crew knew at least a part of each one's skills and abilities but Alex was still a wonder for them all. Nobody so far knows what Alex can truly do, if he is strong enough to survive from his own or just a weak traveller.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 14, 2009)

*Paegun/Joseph vs. Michael Wilson III*

Paegun and Joseph get up after having their heads pushed into the ground.  The two stare at the Harbormaster oddly, "I'll take the top."

The duo begin to rush toward Michael, "I got the bot-"

Before Paegun could finish his words, he's met with a boot to the face.  Michael then follows up with a clothesline to Joseph's chest.  As Joseph and Michael's arm connect, Joseph is forced into a backflip because of the contact and lands on his face.  Michael stares at the two and performs a double elbow drop on both of their backs simultaneously.

"Argh!"

"Argh!"

Michael gets up and brushes off his hands, "Easy."

Suddenly an arm wraps around Michael's neck and he feels a force slam the back of his body into the ground.  Looking face up Michael sees Paegun smiling, "Looks like you know how to wrestle.  I know a couple of moves."

Joseph gets up from the ground and wipes some blood that was on the corner of his lip, "That guy hits hard."

Michael throws his weapons away and rips off the top half of his uniform, "It shall be an honor to fight you, no?"

Paegun smirks and drops Kronus onto the ground, "Let's go!"

Paegun and Michael charge at each other and immediately lock hands together, "You're sparkly."

"You have a nice suit.  I think I'm stronger than you, well actually I know I am."

Michael slowly starts to push Paegun lower towards the ground and then pushes him backwards, "See."

Paegun brushes his pants off and rushes towards Michael again, "I'm faster though."

Paegun is met by Michael standing right in front of him, "Nope, not really."

"Sh-"

Michael appears behind Paegun and wraps his arms around Paegun's waist, "If you get up from this you are truly strong."

Michael's body bends backwards taking along Paegun with it.  As Paegun's head and shoulder make contact with the tough ground a large thud could be heard.  Michael lets go of Paegun's waist and just stares at the seemingly lifeless body.

"It is now just you and myself attempted Boat Stealer."

Joseph points behind Michael and Paegun is standing huffing and puffing for air, "That, hah, was, hah, awesome.  I'll show you one of mine now."

Michael stands there in amazement as Paegun gets up from what appeared to him as a killer move.  In a couple of seconds Paegun stands right in front of Michael and puts Michael's head under Paegun's right armpit and slams Michael's head into the ground, "DDT baby!"

Michael easily gets up and glares at Paegun, "I'll just go ahead and use my finishing move on you.  It's awesome."

Paegun rushes headfirst into Michael and is suddenly grabbed and turned upside down, "The hell?"

Michael looks down at Paegun's face and smiles.  Paegun's eyes widen and he tries to struggle free from Michael's grip.  Michael launches himself into the air and starts to spin wildly.  Joseph just watches from the ground as the two bodies quickly hit the ground.  As Paegun and Michael hit the ground, a large cloud of dust engulfs everything.  As the dust settles Joseph can see two figures standing upright, or at least what appears to be upright.  Michael is standing next to a unconscious Paegun who's body is just sticking up straight with his shoulders and head enveloped into the ground like an imprint.

Michael walks a little closer towards Joseph, "Why didn't you help your friend at all?"

Joseph smiles at Michael, "You both pretty much challenged each other.  Men fight on equal terms.  Now it's my turn."

Michael looks back at Paegun and smirks at Joseph, "Haha, you two are men."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2009)

Joseph smirks "Lemme take this weight off though." He places his hand on his overcoat and it vanishes. "Ah~ much better!"  He grinned. "Ohohoho, But you know, i heard you mostly use your devils fruit in battle. Is that truly a manly thing to do?" Michael asked him. "Heh, Guess you don't know it huh? My true specialty that is." Micheal smirked. "What is this specialty of yours?" 

A knee met with Micheal's stomach. "Hand to hand combat."  Followed by a punch to his jaw. "See, my Jacket's weighted down so i work my muscles constantly. With my speed and strength, i'm an unstoppable force!" WHACK! Micheal's fist sends Joseph rolling across the ground. "Damn..." He grabs his nose and wipes the blood away. "Cheating bastard, i was talking!"

"You hit me when i was asking a question." Micheal added. "Correction, i hit you to ANSWER your question. There is a difference." He stood up and brushed himself off. "By the way... OH MY GOD WHAT IS THAT!?" Joseph pointed behind Micheal. "Hmm?" The man turned around. "CHANCE!" Joseph spin kicked Micheal across the ground.

"That was cold..." Micheal wiped some blood from his cheek. "A man fights with everything he's got, True men do not need dirty tricks for victory." Joseph blinked. "True men would know another man would use dirty tricks and as such would not fall for it. See, that just makes you not too brigh-" BOOOOM!!!!! Joseph turned to see the large black rose shaking.

"Oh, Guess that means Jason won." He rubbed his chin. "If he can take on the warden, then beating you should be easy." Joseph grinned, then slammed his fists together. "I'll show it to you, The power of an ogre!" The ex-marine rushed forward and pulled his right arm back. "RAAAAH!!!!!!!!" 


With Kayne-

The two stand back towards each other, separated by yards of ground. Both have their staves on their shoulders. Kayne covered in blood and cuts, Ghoul's right eye swollen shut and his body badly bruised. "That last attack.." Ghoul turned his head to look at Kaynes back. "What was it called?" He asked. "Seasoning." She spoke before walking off. "I.. see..." Ghoul smirked and fell to the ground. "You were pretty good." She let out a sigh. "But i can't lose my first official fight as a new crew member.. It'd make me look bad."

Atop the Rose-

"G..guh..." Jason crawls over to one of the rose petals. "R..right..." His body is covered in blood, cuts and bruises. "Shit..." He draws his blade weakly and stands up. "Ittoryu... Iai..." He sheaths his blade and draws it once more in a swift motion. "Path cutter!" A horizontal slash forms on the petal and it breaks away from the rose. The motion of it causing Jason to fall to his back. "There... now i can get down safely." He laughed as he slowly floated down to the ground.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 14, 2009)

With Nick/David-

They've been wandering through the halls for a while, "Where is everyone?" David takes over, "Alright, I've had enough running!" he loads a red coin into his arm and then aims it at the ground, "Blitzkrieg Blast!"

They fall through the created hole and right in front of the rest of the crew, "See! I knew that would work!" he shouts, rejoining the others.

They then spot James in the distance, "That little bastard can't help but get into trouble."

Suddenly a bloodied James comes flying back towards the others, "Oi, what happened mate?" James ignores them and gets back to his feet. He starts rushing at Commodore Coates, "Canopy Cannon!" he fires a blast with his three swords.

The commodore rolls his eyes and creates a shield made out of blood. It soaks all of the damage from the attack and returns to it's liquid form after being hit, "What's going on?"

"Looks like he's gotten himself in another fight," Nick answers him, "That's the spirit! Bring on the fights one after another!" Anax pounds his chest.

"He's messing with a Commodore," Nolan narrows his eyes, "I guess we'll need to help him," he gets ready to fight.

"Hell no!" James shouts angrily, "He's my opponent, I'm gona' take this guy down!" he crosses his his blades, "Monkey's Claws!"

In a flash he appears before Coates, his blades pressed against the man's chest, "What the hell...CUT DAMMIT!!!" wrapped around the sword edge is Coates' hardened blood which protects his chest, "Looks like my blood defense is a little too much for you. 

He clenches both of his fists and the hardened blood shoots at James in one giant spike. The attack stabs right through his stomach, "Ghuh-!" Coates shakes his head, James still being pierced by the spike, "Well, that's one of these Little Tree Pirates down," he then eyes the others, "I assume your the rest of them?"

However Kama is already in the air with a smoke bomb in hand. He chucks it on the ground and it explodes in a giant cloud of smoke. Kama then slips James off of the massive blood spike and throws him over his shoulder, "St...stop...This...this is my fight!"

Kama shakes his head, "Your an idiot, we're this close to getting out of here without anyone dying and your about to get yourself killed." James just rolls his eyes, his body completely limp and losing blood. 

He makes his way back to the others, "We need to find Jason and Kayne and get out of here!" he lifts another smoke bomb and slams it against the ground.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 14, 2009)

Helen slams her book shut and shakes her head, "What's wrong with me?" she sighs, tired of wallowing in her misery over the terrible news. As heartbreaking as it is, what's done is done, and she's not in any position to do anything about it. 

_All I can do is move forward_...she thinks to herself.  

"I need to get out of this funk!" 

Helen leaps out of her cot and grabs her cursed Katana which leans against the wall in its ebony and silver scabbard. She can tell the swords spirit has been impatient with her dour mood lately and wants to let loose or it might very well let loose on her. She secures the scabbard to her belt and heads up to the deck to have a look at the island.  

The others are already on deck of course, being their usual selves. Helen eyes the dense greenery of the island. The sounds of life team from within the jungle making her feel better.  "I'm going to go take a walk and maybe train," she tells them. 

Mathias looks at her in concern, "I don't think that any of us should go alone, who knows what's in there," he says.

"There are Dinosaurs!" Sanya announces excitedly.  

Helen pats the handle of her sword, "I'll be fine," she responds, "I've never met a Dinosaur before but they've never met my sword either." 

As _The Archangel_ docks, Helen leaps to the shoreline and enters the interior of the jungle. 

"Something's got that girls knickers in a twist," Willoby mumbles from the railing as he watches her disappear into the forest. 

_The other side of the Island..._
The royal hunters have all assembled at the northern coast where Lavidicus has set up his camp, a large grouping of silver colored silk tents and pavillions with bright colors. Two dozen of his bodyguards in black suits and sunglasses, wielding high powered rifles, patrol the outer perimeter. A huge ship with a golden hull, and three large square golden sails with the crest of a lions head, is moored in the distance. A ship fit only for a nobleman.

"My cousin wants another Velociraptor, a female to match with the male I sent him last month," Lavidicus announces from his throne, "Also I want three...um...what do you call them? The ones with the spiked tails and the fan like scales going across their backs?"

"Uh Stegosaurus?" Alex interjects questioningly.  

Lavidicus nods, "Yes that's it!" he remarks, "I want three of those, preferably one's with bright colors, not those dull brown ones!" 

"We'll tag 'em and bag 'em as long as you keep payin us mate,"  Robard tells the nobleman, taking a swig of whiskey from a silver flask tucked in his back pocket.

*"Tak want more golden pretties!"* The neanderthal chief growls at Lavidicus. Golden pretties of course being gold coins and other treasures. 

The bubbleheaded Nobleman nods with amusement, "Oh you will all continue to receive your compensation. I assure you!" 

Tak scratches his chest and frowns, a long dribble of drool crawling down the left corner of his mouth which hangs agape. All he wants is more treasure to satiate his greed. *"Tak go back to village!"* he growls, and he rides away on his purple colored Dino mount, Uki. 

"I don't get why you don't kill him," Godric, the resident gunner, remarks. 

Lavidicus shrugs, "I find his childish greed amusing," he replies with a grin. He claps his hands suddenly, "Now chop, chop, my hunters, find me some new pets!" he announces. 

The hunters nod and scatter before Lavidicus.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 14, 2009)

*Stray Cat vs. Bubbles*

"You were a good plaything little kitty, but it's time I ended this with my ultimate attack.  Bubblegum Crisis!" Bubbles said with a crazed grin as the bubblegum armor on her arms began to grow, bubble, and warp grotesquely.

Stray Cat started firing Neko Bomb Bubbles, Bullets, Thumps, anything he could as fast as possible to try to destroy the bubblegum that held him in place, but whenever he'd blow the gum apart, all it'd do is scatter the gum to new places on his body and he'd be stuck just the same (or even more so.)

"Well, time to say goodbye little kitty." Bubbles said with a smile as her now horribly warped and bubbled arms were thrust out at him, covering a wide area before smacking into him and the surrounding area.

"Gaw!" was about all Stray Cat could manage as the air was knocked out of him and he was overwhelmed by the gum.  He soon found himself with his head outside the gum and the rest of his body inside a sort of tentacle of gum that was attached to Bubbles' arms (the remaining mass of the attack having been funneled back into the tentacle or to Bubbles to conserve energy and gum.)  Large bubbles started to fill the tentacle at Bubbles' end and work their way toward Stray Cat.

"As I said, this is my ultimate attack little kitty.  This is the strongest gum I can produce and these bubbles I'm sending your way can tear apart steel.  This combined with Bubblegum Trouble, and Alarm, makes me invincible!" Bubbles said as she watched Stray Cat squirm, trying to get loose.

Stray Cat coughed as he struggled for air with the gum crushing around him. "I guess I'll have to use that technique I've been working on when I wasn't practicing Soru." Stray Cat thought as he watched the bubbles working their way toward him. "Well, here goes nothing!" ("meow" is all Bubbles heard as Stray Cat launched his attack.)

Bubbles watched as the cluster of bubbles worked closer and closer to their target.  Just before they reached Stray Cat however, the air seemed to bend slightly in front of him and then the end of the tentacle (with Stray Cat in it) was sliced clean off.   Half a second later the bubbles reached the new, cut end of the tentacle and detonated harmlessly.  Stray Cat regained his feet, "Meow, Meow, Meow." Bubbles heard as Stray Cat launched more of his attacks shortly before the remaining gum around him from Bubblegum Crisis and Trouble was cut away from his body.

"Shame really, I was hoping to save that technique and I certainly didn't want to have to rely on it; I wasn't sure if it would work myself.  Well it's time to get serious now; it's my turn to attack." Stray Cat thought to himself as he prepared to launch his counterattack.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*Marc Gomes VS Commander Rago*

Marc snarled at the taunt about Tetra and blurred instantly. Rago's eyes followed Marc capably but because he had let his guard down during the taunt Marc's punch caught him roughly in the face and he flew backwards towards a building. "L?vitation plus " Rago said quickly slowing himself in the air. Rago hit the wall a lot less hard than he would have and quickly got to his feet. "Aye it seems I can't play around with you" Rago said casually albeit he had a slight look of seriousness on his face. Marc barreled blindly at Rago but Rago was ready this time and he easily sighted the rage filled blow and countered with a thunderous punch.

The blow caught Marc squarely in the stomach and he tumbled across the snow grunting in pain. "Aye, you are a tough one" Rago said fanning his hand about playfully. Marc rushed again but his mindless state of rage was making him sloppy, Rago dodged another clumsy blow from Marc and caught him in the ribs with a kick. Marc tumbled across the snow again before coming to a stop. Marc banged his fists on the snow covered ground like a spoiled brat in frustration before getting to his feet. "Aye, this is quite disappointing isn't it" Rago said looking down at Marc. "Aye, I had heard a lot about you and I had expected a lot more from you than this."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2009)

The Little tree pirates run through the roots hallways trying to find Kayne and Jason. "GUAH!!" A marine goes flying past them. "Yo." Kayne waves "weren't you fighting-""I won." Kayne comments, ignoring all her cuts. They all nod. "right... right.." Kayne looks around. "Where's Jason and why are your running FROM the ship." Kama raises his hand. "All good questions-I only had two-But we can't answer them just yet!" BOOOOOM!!!!!! a bloodied body crashes through the ceiling then the floor.

"Ok, so i can answer your where's jason question..." Kama looked down as Jason's body kept crashing through the roots. "The question now is how'd he end up there..." FWOOOSH!!!! Jason's body flew back up, Kayne quickly caught him. "Gross... you're all bloody." She stuck her tongue out. "Thank you, I was concerned about you as well." His flight mask slowly shattered. "Can we go back to the ship now... I think Joseph headed that way... Also i can't move.. and i have to pee..."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 14, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates

Hinara VS Lieutenant Shaw*

Shaw rushed forward attempting to force his way through the water wall. However Hinara clapped her hands together and the wall came crashing down on him surrounding him in an orb of water. "Please stop" Hinara said looking at the man sternly. The man forced his way out of the orb and fell to the deck floor. Before he could get to his feet Hinara pummeled him with another stream of water. Shaw snarled as he got to his feet and took out a small silver orb him his jacket. 

Shaw squeezed the orb and it engulfed his hand before molding itself into a sharpened shield on his hand. Shaw shielded the next stream of water before rushing forward. Hinara fired another burst of water but again Shaw shielded making his way forward. When Shaw finally made it into striking distance he swung the shield hard looking to slice Hinara with its sharp edges. Hinara tried to retreat from the strike but she was too slow and a shallow wound opened on her shoulder. 

Hinara held her shoulder and cried out in pain as blood began to trickle from the wound. Shaw rushed forward again but Hinara flicked her wrist and a stream of water rushed forward. Shaw shielded again but it bought Hinara time to put a bit of distance between herself and the opponent. Hinara began to attack more aggressively but Shaw stood firm defending each strike with his shield. Shaw rushed forward and swung again but Hinara directed Shaw's arm away from her body with both of her hands.

Hinara followed up with a light kick that while not painful sent Shaw staggering backwards. Hinara had more pushed Shaw with her foot than kicked him, he looked at her in annoyance before charging forward again. "You have no intention of stopping" Hinara said solemnly, "however at the same time I cannot allow you to hurt me or my nakama." Hinara furled her brow in concentration as a large volume of water flowed from the sea and towards Shaw. 

The mass of water slammed into Shaw and he tumbled backwards from the force. He landed and got to his hands and knees ready to stand and fight. But when he looked down his hands and legs were encased in thin blocks of ice. Hinara continued to exhale sharply continuing to freeze the water that held Shaw in position. When it was clear Shaw could no longer escape she strolled forward. "Sorry" she apologized before hitting him sharply on the back of his neck knocking him out.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 14, 2009)

Senbiro walked out of his home with a content smile on his face. Then He yelled out the legendary words: "I'm a pirate, gonna be king". Senbiro headed to the docks to begin his journey. He carried on his back his sword that he received when he was very little. Senbiro's friend made him a small ship he called the "Versatile Avenger", with it, Senbiro would race to his dreams. But as he made his way to the docks he was stopped by a shady figure. "Stop right there, you" said the figure, "I'm with the navy".


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 14, 2009)

-With the Little Tree Pirates-

*BOOM*
A canonball lands in the middle of a group of escaped convicts.  Suddenly, marines notice the Little Tree Pirates, and point toward them.  Belle turns to the rest of the crew and says, "K, as much as I'd love to play catch up-" *BOOM*  "WE NEED TO GET OUTTA HERE!"
*"RIGHT!"*

Kayne carries Jason, Eve holds onto Rex's back.  Eve weakly raises her head and glares over at Kayne and whispers, "Unhand Jason... you filthy whore..." before falling unconscious again.
"She didn't really mean that, did she?"
*"You get used to it,"* the crew replies.
Anax tosses both James and Kama over his shoulders.  "COME ON, LADS!  BACK TO THE SHIP WITH YOU!  SPARTATATATA!" he yelled whilst still kicking away marines and guards.  
"The Great Monkey... needs no help..."
"SPARTATATA!  BRAVE WORDS FOR A MAN ON THE BRINK OF DEATH!"
Nick and Nolan help fend off oncoming marines and guards.  
"Can we pick up the pace, guys!" Nolan yells as he tosses a marine into a dozen others.
David unloads fire onto the marines.  "Die.  Die!  DIE!"
Bolt picks up Belle again under his arm.  "LET ME GO!"
"You're too slow!  Stop wriggling around!  It'll make everything easier!"

The Little Tree Pirates, battered and bruised, began to run toward their ship with haste.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2009)

"We finally made it," Bolt says looking up at their ship as they arrive, "Seems we will escape victorious!" Anax shouts chucking Kama and James onto the deck.

Bolt gets a look on his face, "Don't even think about it!" Belle shouts. He brings Belle to the deck, Rex and Kayne do the same with Jason and Eve.

"Alright, lets get out of here," Jason signals, *"What about your brother!"* Jason lies on the deck, seemingly lifeless, "Oh yea," the crew facepalms, *"That was the whole reason we came here!"*

"Well, lets go get him then," Belle stops him before he can even try to stand up, "Hold on, half of you shouldn't even be conscious, let alone moving around and fighting." 

"I can still fight dammit!" James shouts while bleeding out on the deck, "Yea...no," Nolan and Nick shout from next to the ship, "Alright, lets go find him then," Belle stops to think, "Alright, I'll stay here and treat the most wounded while the others go and find Joseph."

Bolt, Anax, Rex, and Kayne join Nick and Nolan and start to leave, "Where do you think your going?" she asks Bolt, "Don't even try it, I'm fine. After all, I carried _you _ here didn't I?"

"What's that supposed to mean..." she glares at him, "Uh, we should get going," he says, sweating and pushing the others along.

Belle gets a handful of supplies and prepares to get to work as the others leave. However, before she gets the chance a large amount of marines and guards can be heard heading for the ship, "On second thought it might not have been such a good idea to send all of the people that can still fight away..." she says, struggling to ready an arrow with her injuries, "I can still fight dammit!" James argues, "Do you see yourself! Can you even move without bleeding all over the deck," James scowls, "I'm not bleeding...simply spreading my color around!" Belle rolls her eyes, "Just stay down, I can't let you fight."

She prepares to fire at the mass of guards coming but before she gets it off a man in a white t-shirt and jeans arrives and starts slicing them down. One by one in a fluid motion until they are all defeated. 

Belle just stands on the ship, confused, "Who is that?" Jason tries to get a look at whats going on but can't from his positon, "What's happening?" he struggles to get a look.

The man waves, "The name's Timor!" he shouts as he sheaths his blade and adjusts his gloves, "Mind giving me a ride off of this damn prison. I'd be happy to protect your ship in return."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 15, 2009)

*Primevil Island...*
Helen walks through the jungle, taking in all the strange and exotic plants around her. The place seems to teem with life, the sounds of insects, birds, and the gentle rustle of the gigantic green palm fronds that hang overhead. It's so peaceful and invigorating that Helen almost forgets about her troubles and shes starts to relax. 

"This isn't so bad..." she muses. 

Suddenly a giant palm tree slams to the ground behind her, causing the ground to shake. A loud ear splitting roar so loud it almost shatters her ear drums, rings the air, followed by the rumbling sounds of heavy footfalls. 

Helen instantly dives forward, snap rolling across the ground, and drawing her sword in one smooth movement, spinning around to confront whatever creature it may be. Her eyes widen as she comes face to face with an Allosaurus standing over 28 feet tall. 

The beast stares at Helen and roars at her, flashing teeth the size of bananas. "Well hello to you to!" Helen responds as calmly as one can when confronted by such a monster, her body tenses up as she waits for the creature to make the first move. 

The Allosaurus lunges at her, opening its jaws wide to swallow her in one swipe but all it bites is thin air, as Helen disappears in a burst of speed, and leaps high over the monster. Helen extends her sword over her head and takes aim...

*"Titan's Wrath!"* she exclaims. Helen rockets down at the beast and stabs her sword straight into the top of its skull, shattering the bone, and embedding the blade all the way to to the hilt. Helen can actually feel the tip of the sword hit the creatures brain, and she quickly retracts it. Back flipping off the beast as it roars in agony and spasms in a final death throw before it collapses in an earth shattering heap. 

Helen lands in a crouching position on one knee, eyeing the beast as it growls one last time before becoming silent. She actually feels sorry for it and regrets not holding back. Afterall the creature was just operating on instinct, doing what comes natural. Helen however has no such excuse, and truth be told deep down she enjoyed letting loose after the mood she's been in the last few days. 

As Helen gets to her feet she doesn't notice the small green dinosaur, resembling an Ostrich, creeping with cat like silence through the trees branches above her. It gnashes its teeth and darts at the back of her neck from above. Helen senses the creature at the last second and spins around with her sword, but quickly realizes she won't make it time. As she estimates if she'll be able to survive the initial attack, suddenly a large hairy fist grabs the dinosaur in mid air and pulls it away.  

*"LEAVE GIRL ALONE!"* yells a savage and low voice. 

Helen turns around and sees a huge mountain of a man rip the dinosaurs head off. He tosses the head and body away and beats his massive fists across his chest which is wider then she is tall, and he roars triumphantly.
*
"TAK MASTER OF ISLAND!!!"* he screams. 

Helen can't help but almost chuckle in disbelief, the man reminds her of someone kind of insane caveman, a very ugly and insane caveman. He stares at Helen in fascination, almost in awe in fact, and points at her long blond hair. 

*"Gold!"* he utters, *"Golden pretty!"* 

Helen nods slowly, "Um oookay," she mutters. _Did he just hit on me?_ she thinks to herself. Tak advances on her, and Helen takes a tentative step backwards, gripping her sword a bit tighter. "Na ah backup big boy!" she tells him. 

Tak quickly stops as he sees her back up and eyes her sword cautiously, *"My name Tak!"* he announces, *"Master of Island!"* he adds with a proud face. Helen relaxes slightly, feeling no threat from him, "My name's Helen," she replies.  

*"Golden pretty!"* he responds with a chuckle. Helen shakes her head, "No my name is H-e-l-e-n!" she says much more slowly and pointing at herself. Tak laughs again, *"Golden pretty!"* he repeats. Helen sighs and rolls her eyes, "Okay close enough I guess," though she doesn't feel very golden or pretty at the moment. 

Suddenly Tak grabs her left hand and runs off with her through the trees. *"I take you to village, meet family!"* he says with a laugh. Helen could easily free herself but he seems more like a child then anything and she decides to go with the flow and allows herself to be lead along.  

_What's the worst that could happen?_ she thinks.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 15, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

It wasn't long after Darver had left the Infinite that the crew landed on the island Edoceo had mentioned before.The crew had agreed that they could use a safe place where they could regain their strength.

Though they all were surprised when it turned out that people were present on the island."Your information wasn't....."Shin trailed off, he had been walking closer towards the village but eventually entered a trance and headed into a random direction while walking a sleepwalking like manner.

"Shin?"Alph and the rest were just steps behind Shin and like him they fell into a trance as soon as they got in the vicinity of the village.They group split up and headed into random directions, their bodies walked around aimlessly with their minds being in a very different place.

All of them were in a private dreamworld inside their heads, a world where all their dreams and goals had been achieved.

With Shin

The Nihonese woke up in an unfamiliar bed, inside an unfamiliar room, as he got out of bed and walked over to the balcony.The view was unbelievable, not just magnificent but he was shocked to see that it was Nihon.Judging from the view he was getting he must've been in one of the highest buildings in Nihon as he could overlook most of the island but while it looked exactly like Nihon there were noticeable difference. 

There were no walls, not a single marine or even W.G. flag to be seen.IT was so different from what he remembered. 

"Shin-Sama."A familiar voice greeted him, as Shin turned out he was in for another unbelievable sight.
"Rek?"Shin asked, before Shin's anger towards this man could boil to the surface the figure nodded and bowed before handing Shin breakfast.
"Bon appétit sir."Rek said as he placed the tray on Shin's bed.

Then from his pocket he took out a pack of cigarette and a lighter and the speechless Shin's bottom jaw was picked up from the floor by Rek and then the noble propped the cigarette in Shin's mouth before lighting it.

"What the hell is going on?"Shin was so confused, this life seemed so uncanny yet every second he spent here he liked it more and more, and his enjoyment increased he slowly started to accept this reality over the one that slowly started to become a faint memory.

With Alph

The android had a similar experience, he found himself in a lab.Filled with the most amazing machinery and futuristic devices one could think of.As he searched his hard drive for his history he learned that he must've had some kind of glitch.His last memory had been that of being a rookie pirate but his data told him that it had been decades since then.

Over the years the crew had gained unimaginable power and had eradicated the W.G. and Marines, from the ashes of those factions Alph created his own and uncorrupted faction that used science to improve life for everyone.

He couldn't shake the feeling that he was dreaming, but how was that possible? He isn't human, he can't dream.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 15, 2009)

_Jun vs. The Marine Captains_

Jun had the advantage. None of the marine captains could attack her while she was surrounded by fire. She dispersed the flames arround her, and charged towards the nearest marine captain. 

"Empty Hand; 2-inch punch!" Jun punched the marine captain hard, and followed it up with a downward slash from her spear. 

Another of the captains attacked her from behind, lunging with his rapier. Jun spun around and slammed the top of the rapier with her spear. She twirled around her spear as if it was a pole and sent a kick to the captain's face. 

The marine captain with the claymore struck to her side, sending his massive sword to her torso. Jun jumps away just in time, but is separated from her spear as a result. 

Without her spear, the marine captains thought they had gained the upper hand. Jun breathed deeply. The fight had only begun.

_Rek vs. Commodore Itches_

The young noble and the marine commodore had stopped making boisterous claims, and were now locked in a staring contest.

"The first one who flinches..."

"...will lose."

_Outside the Garrison_

Yuni staggered back towards the Dirge, head still beating like a loud drum.

Ruru and Elza were fighting through the marines alongside the other pirates. They had penetrated the gates of the Garrison, but were held back by the marines.

Cass and the other pirates were doing a fine work of attacking the marine ships. 

Matyr and Greize still had no enemies to fight, though the ship cannons were firing furiously as ever.

Meanwhile, the headsplitter's ship was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 15, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates

Hotaru VS Lieutenant Banks*

The fireball hurtled past Banks and he looked at it surprised. *"I suppose its a good idea I decided to play it safe with you"* the man said looking at Hotaru cautiously. *"That was suspiciously similar to flame fist Ace but it had no where near his kind of power."* Hotaru's pride flared and she quickly dropped to the ground to execute a tripping maneuver. She swung her foot intending to trip Banks but the man nimbly leapt over her leg avoiding the attack.

*"You have great potential"* Banks said casually as he avoided another flame fueled fist. *"But you let your pride and explosive nature take away from your skill."* Hotaru continued to grow annoyed releasing a flurry of fireballs that Banks narrowly avoided by diving to the side. The fireballs threatened to set the ship ablaze but luckily Hinara's water came crashing down on the flames dousing them. Hotaru was no so intent on hurting the man to soothe her pride that she didn't realize her energy reserve was getting lower and lower at an alarming rate.

Banks glanced across at his incapacitated nakama and realized he was finished. However Hotaru did not realize Hinara and Kaito were waiting to assist her, she was letting her pride blind her. Hotaru threw a flurry of punches that Banks narrowly defended, Hotaru was definitely faster but her attacks were sloppy and wasteful. Hotaru released a dual fisted fireball that singed Banks' shoulder and she smiled slightly. However her small victory was short lived as she began to pant heavily, she was out of solar energy.

Hotaru drew her sword and began to take deep breaths. She was tired and Banks had hardly done much to expend energy. "Focus" Hotaru said to herself closing her eyes and exhaling sharply. Banks looked at Hinara cautiously, unlike his comrades he did not carry a weapon. He would have to be a lot more careful around Hotaru now. He glanced at Kaito and Hinara again to make sure they had not moved from their spectator positions.

Hotaru blitzed forward just as Banks looked back at her, "your attention should be here" she said swinging her sword. Banks ducked the strike but Hotaru's foot came and met him sending him sprawling. Before he could get to his feet she was on him like a rash. She brought her sword down and he narrowly avoided by rolling to the side. She continued to pressure the man until he hit the boat railing and he was cornered. Hinara looked at Kaito seriously and he nodded. As Hotaru brought her sword down to fall the man it clanged harmlessly against Kaito's staff.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

"The name's Timor!" he shouts as he sheaths his blade and adjusts his gloves, "Mind giving me a ride off of this damn prison. I'd be happy to protect your ship in return." Jason blinked. "Yeah sure. Seems like a good deal, But you gotta bring me a barrel of Cola too, i ran out." Belle blinked. "Didn't that old couple give you like, 50 barrels!?" Jason just looked away. "I got thirsty..." "... it's been what.. two months!?" Belle shouts. "It was an extreme thirst."

Meanwhile-

"Damn i'm tired." A man walks across the prison island, Everything in panic. "DIE YOU TRAITOR!" A marine charges the samurai dressed man. "Eh? It's not nice to just attack people." He quickly slashes at the marine and watches the blood fly into the air. "Now then, Where did Joseph run off too..." He rubbed his chin. "D..damn it...Fredrich Ferwell... i'll... kill you...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2009)

Timor sweatdrops, _"This guy's an idiot..."_ he thinks to himself, "Uh, sure, no problem..." he starts to back away and heads back inside Black Porcupine, "Damn I shouldn't have ditched those robes..." he says as he sees some guards attacking him, "Move it! I need to get some damn cola!" he says slicing through them.

He finally reaches the kitchen. He opens the fridge and sees several barrels of cola, "Well that's convinient..." he grabs one and then stops, "Hm..."

Back at the Ship-

Belle shoots at another marine attacking, "Why'd you send him to get Cola at a time like this!" she says taking out another, "What's that?" she looks at the distance and sees Timor standing on top of something.

"Is that..." he starts rolling towards the ship on a barrel of cola. He holds a rope end in his hand. He gives it a tug and several barrels of cola come along behind him, "That's over a dozen barrels!" she shouts.

Timor rolls up with all of the barrels, "So if one was a ride..." he stops and tosses the barrel on board, "Twelve should be good enough for me to join your crew right?" he says with a smirk.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

"If i could move.. i would hug you.. sweet...sweet..cola.." Jason also wished he could see the barrels of Cola but had to go off of what Belle said and trusted it was over a dozen barrels. "I suppose you can join.. you are protecting the ship and you did get me cola..." Jason really wished he could see right now. "So, If you keep protecting the ship! We'll bring it up at the next crew meeting!" He smiled. "We don't have crew meetings!" Belle shouts. "I think i might be delirious from the blood loss..." Jason blinks and tries to sit up, causing more blood to spray from his body. "THEN DON'T SIT UP!" Belle shouts. "But i want cola... it heals me..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2009)

Timor grins, _"Perfect,"_ he thinks to himself, "Alright then, back to protecting this ship!" he says drawing his sword, "Oi! We're..." he starts to get dizzy, "Is that a giant hole in me..." he says looking down at the damage Commodore Coates had done.

"Whatever...your not joining..." he says pointing at the air, not even knowing who he's talking to.

With the others-

"Where the hell is this guy!" David shouts annoyed, "How am I supposed to know, I don't even know what he looks like," Kayne nods, "Me either," Anax busts in, "Nor do I!" he shouts proudly.

Bolt facepalms, "Just follow me!" he starts running but Rex stops him, "What's the big idea!" he points in the distance, "Ain't dat him? Fighting some muscled up fella?" Bolt nods, "Hey Joe!" he starts heading towards him, *"Hey Joe!"* the others follow in suit, "Do you guys even know which one he is!" he says pointing at the Harbor Master and Joseph, "*Nope..."*


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

The Island of Cristo, Once a peaceful town living with the marine influence. They welcomed the world government as those who wished to help the island. Because of this, They gained a marine base and marine supporters who would protect their town from the anti-cristo. A fraction of devil worshipers who wish to destroy the capital of the island and erase the world government from the grounds. Currently, The Reaper pirate crew has invaded.. They have joined with the top warriors of the Anti-cristo and now..

"THEY SLAUGHTER WITHOUT ANY CARE!!!" a marine shouts into a denden mushi. "The...The people.. Innocent people!!! the boats have been destroyed! we have no way off the island! we can't keep fighting them! their captain is able to knock out the men with ease.. it doesn't appear to last long, But before most of them can wake up the rest of his men kill them! We need back up!!! lots of back up!!! please!!! send all the men you have in the area!!! We can't hold back the reapers!!!"

"Now now." Fanchescia Rovina stands over the marine. "P..please... don't kill me..." The marine gulps. "Too late." Rovina's body transforms into her hybrid badger state. "I've already decided i would!" With a thrust forward her claws pierce the mans chest and she forcefully rips out his heart. "Grim will be proud of me~~" she sighs happily before crushing the heart. "Now.. I will slaughter the rest!!!" She rushes out of the building, Her large furry figure breaks free.

Five marines surround her and try to get a seastone net on her, but she shrinks back to normal and rolls out of the way before transforming again. "Idiots!" With great power she cuts off one of the men's heads. "GET HER!" The four charge, Rovina punches one of them away, Backhands a second and stabs the last two. Separating their heads from their necks with her claws.

"We reapers do not allow survivors."  She grinned and threw a body through a window. "Disrespecting the dead i see." A man dressed in white stood behind Rovina. "So?" She turned around and grinned. "I am a priest. I am here to stop you." He drew a golden blade with a cross carved out the center. "Let's see you try."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2009)

Derrick vs Grant-

Grant throws both of his hatchets at the unsuspecting Derrick and they hit him right in the chest and bounce back into his hands, "I've had enough of you youngin'!"

Derrick holds his chest, "Your not old enough to say that," he rolls his eyes, "Don't tell me what I can say or not!"

Derrick spins his staff around, "You know what, I've had enough of you too!" he charges forward and swings his staff down. Grant's large arms shake at the impact.

He then spins around and slams his staff over the man's head, "Guh!" his eyes grow wide from the impact, "You little brat!" he ducks under the next attack and slams both of his weapons into Derrick's chest.

He then drops them and punches him right in the gut. Derrick goes flying backwards into a pile of things hidden in the vault. He lands right on top of a wind chime like object.

Suddenly his eyes begin to glow, and he sees several people floating around the vault. Grant starts walking towards him, "What're you doing kid!" one of the gloating men shoots into Derrick's body.

"What're you doing Grant!" a raspy voice comes out of Derrick's mouth, "S-sir?" Derrick nods, "That's right maggot, all these years and your still not incharge of this damn place! I knew that you were worthless," Grant watches, his eyes wide, "B-but sir, your dead!"

"Thanks to your insolence!" he races his hand, "I'm sorry sir! I'm sorry!" he gets on his knees and begins to sweat imensely.

Derrick's eyes stop glowing. He lifts his staff in the air and it begins to glow, he then slams it down on top of Grant's head, "Your welcome..." Derrick says in his normal voice.

He turns back to look at the wind chime, "Interesting..." he picks it up and shoves it in his pocket. He then looks at the knocked out Grant before phasing through the wall and towards the others.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 15, 2009)

*Knock! Knock! Knock!*

Annie's eyes open at the sudden sound and sunlight from a nearby window filters into her view. She lays back in a large bed and wonders for a second exactly where she is. 

"Huh?" 

*Knock! Knock! Knock!*

"Annie its time to get up hon!" a female voice from the other end of the bedroom door echoes. 

Annie stares at the door with sudden disbelief at the sound of the voice. For a second her brain tells her that none of this should be possible but then Annie smiles and dismisses that notion. "Yeah mom I'm up!" she responds. 

Annie rolls out of bed and heads to the bathroom to wash up. As she turns on the faucet of the sink she stares at herself in the mirror. Her blond hair is much longer reaching down just past her shoulders and her green eyes seem much brighter. Annie winks at herself, I'm home she thinks. After getting dressed she walks to the kitchen and sees her mother, Sarah, serving bacon and eggs onto a plate. 

She looks at Annie with a smirk, "Morning sleepy head." Annie sits at the table and stares at her mother, in her opinion the baddest woman on the planet. She looks almost identical to Annie, with the obvious difference being that her mother is much taller,  to Annie's chagrin. Annie only stands five foot three while her mother stands almost six feet tall. Annie's never had a problem with it though, she's always looked up to her mom anyway, so it might as well be literal as well. 

Suddenly James zooms through the kitchen and grabs a piece of toast, "Later mom!" he exclaims, exiting through the kitchen door in a flash. "Well what's his rush I wonder?" Sarah muses, raising a curious eyebrow.   

Annie rolls her eyes, "He's going to meet his girlfriend probably..." 

"Oh really..." Sarah mutters with a grin, making a mental note to herself to meet this girl. She sits down opposite of Annie and sips a cup of coffee. A golden star badge, labeled _*Marshal*_, is pinned to the right side of her denim shirt. "So you excited about your first day of Medical school dear?" she asks Annie, holding her cup of coffee with both hands and smiling at her daughter. 

Annie shrugs, stabbing absently at the eggs on her plate with her fork. This has been a sore point between them of late. "I don't know Mom....being a doctor might not be for me," she says, trying to be careful with her words. Her mother has been set on Annie being a doctor since she was a child. "I want to be like you..." Annie finally mutters.  

Sarah frowns and lays her cup of coffee down on the table. "You know I want better for you," she responds softly, "I want you to have the opportunities I never had." 

"You joined a Pirate crew when you were younger then me and made it all the way to the New World," Annie replies, "But me.....I've never even left this island my whole life. I just want to be more.....see more, ya know." 

Sarah sighs and gets up from her chair, walking towards Annie and kissing her on the forehead, "Will you just humor your old mother and give Med school a shot at least for a little while?" Annie nods and hugs her mom, "Yeah sure...." she tells her reluctantly.   

Sarah walks towards a hook in the wall that holds a thick dark brown leather belt with two bright silver revolvers holstered in them. She wraps the thick belt around her hips, tying it securely. "Good luck at school hon," she tells Annie, "I might be home late." 

"Yeah Mom be safe," Annie replies. She only says it as a formality really. Annie has seen her mother in action before and she's even better then her father is, though he'd never admit it. 

Her mother walks out the door and Annie feels more happy then she has in years. "This is going to be a good day," Annie remarks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 15, 2009)

Tatsu's eyes slowly open, "Where...where am I?" he gets up and is in a decent sized room with several tribal decorations on it. He stretches his arms and then walks out into the sunlight.

When his eyes finally adjusts he is in shock to see a massive dragon sleeping not too far away, "What is going..." he hears familiar foot steps, the sound of metal boots hitting against the ground. The sound of knights armor that he is so familiar with.

He rushes around the corner, preparing to fight but stops when he sees a bunch of little kids dressed in knights armor that is much to big for them, "Mr. Tatsu!" one shouts in joy, "Come play knights and dragons with us!" the one wearing the knight armor says.

He thinks for a moment, assuming that the game is about dragons being taken out by knights like most childrens games are, "Yea, us dragons sure could use the help against these evil knights!" another shouts, wearing a fake tail.

Tatsu grins, "Maybe later kids,"  he stops and thinks, _"That feels so familiar for some reason..."_ he starts walking away from the waving children.

"Hey Dragon!" he turns, the voice sounding ever so familiar, "Kuzo?" he says in shock as he sees is old friend and training partner from Sky Island, "What, Mr. Big Shot forgot his friends in his big fame?"

"Huh?" Kuzo rolls his eyes, "Come on, I've got something that I'm sure will jog your memory," he drags him along. They reach the end of the street and the town center.

They look up at a giant statue of Tatsu. It says something, Tatsu looks closely.

_Tatsu Brimtale_
_Savior of Dragons_
_Savior of Humans_
_Savior of All_


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2009)

Fanchescia Rovina Vs Christo Priest-

"Mr.Priest, Just what's your name." Rovina smirked. "Why should i tell a barbarian like you." The priest kept his golden blade trained on the half badger. "I would hope so you would know who to curse in the afterlife!" She charges forward, her claws ripping up the ground as she drags her hands. As she gets close to the priest, she lashes upward, bringing dust and debris with her claws. 

The priest stepped back as Rovina's claws cut his robes. "Blast." As the dust clears Rovina's badger form comes into view. "Oh? You dodged. Good." She grinned. "I will not lose to a skunk." The priest ripped off his robe revealing a black leather banded outfit with golden crosses on his chest and upper arms.
"I... am not... a skunk." Rovina's eye twitched. "I AM A BADGER YOU PIECE OF SHIT!"

"Testy." The priest tries to block Rovina's attack but the women moved too quick for him. "GUH!" a quick hit to his stomach sent him flying through two buildings. "O..ow..." The priest pulled himself out of the rubble and rubbed his head. "This women.. she is definitely possessed by great evil." he looked down at his hand an noticed he lost his sword. "T...this isn't good." He looked around and tried to find his blade.

"Ohoho, Lost something?" Rovina walks towards him, his blade in her hand. "Hand that over! You have no idea it's value! it's one of the ten holy relics!" Rovina grinned. "Then i'll use it to slaughter this island." She charges forward. "GODS GRACE WILL NEVER LEAVE THIS ISLAND!" The priest rushes head on, drawing a second blade from his back. As they get close, Rovina swings the blade down and the two pass each other.

"You see... Gods grace, He has blessed me with life." The priest turned around. "You can not wield the holy relic! only a priest can use it's powe...ur...urgh..." He coughed, his face had a small cut on it. "w..what?" The cut soon grew until his body sprayed blood like a fountain. "GUH!" The priest drops to his knees. "Damn it..." He gripped his bade. "This wont be enough..."

The golden blade of the holy relic rested on his neck as he looked up. "Don't worry." Rovina was in her human form. "You're just a priest." With that, she lopped of his head and grinned. "I'm sure Grim will thank me personally for this~" she grinned and began to chuckle to herself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2009)

*Vault Island, Kent vs. Rent...*

"Soru!" Kent shouted, shooting forward. He extended a knee. This attack would decide it, and both he and Rent knew it.

Rent simply lifted his club, too tired to shout. He swung it at Kent's incoming form, and it began to glow, his will and soul strengthening it...

*Baboom!*

A large dust cloud obscured the battle. As it faded slowly, a lone figure could be seen standing.

Kent grinned slightly, turning to face Rent's unconcious body. "Thanks for the workout."

*Wrenchi Island, With Prince...*

Prince dodged the first lightning bolt with the practiced ease of an acrobat, pulling out his pistol and firing in one fluid moment. Charlotte flicked her two wands (Prince thought of them as wands) and more lightning streaked from them, pushing him back. Prince grimaced.

This would not be fun.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2009)

*With Annie....*
"Welcome to basics of anatomy and physiology," an old professor in a white doctor's coat and red bow tie tells a small classroom. "First we will be discussing...."

Annie sits at the back of the class with a bored face, the professors words are just a meaningless drone to her. Annie stares out the window beside her desk and wonders what her mother is doing right now. Probably pounding some bad guys into submission. 

_And I should be with her,_ Annie thinks inwardly. 

_Elsewhere..._
Sarah sits at the edge of her desk in the Marshal's office, spinning around a set of heavy keys with her index finger.  A small cell in the back currently holds the local town drunk who sleeps on a hard bunk, while two of Sarah's deputies play spades over in the corner.

"Slow day today..." Sarah mutters.

Suddenly the front door slams open and a deputy runs inside. "Pirates have been sighted on the southeastern coast!" he exclaims, "I did an ID on their Jolly Roger....they're from the Grand Line!" 

"Guess not," Sarah corrects herself with a chuckle. She puts on a white cowboy hat and heads past the deputy, "I'll go and meet our visitors. You boys mind the store." 

On the opposite side of the southeastern coast....
Three Pirates land on the shore. "Looks like that bitch took the bait," exclaims a tall muscular Pirate with long red spiky hair and a pale face. He wears a leather black coat with silver spikes going around, over a bare chest, and black leather pants.

*Garuda
Captain of the Poison Pirates
Bounty: 109 Million*
*
With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" 

Commodore Jessie Roseo, Hero of the Marines, Protege of Admiral Akainu, and leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, lights a cigar and kicks her feet up on her desk. She wears a form fitting navy blue pants suit, with an open shirt collar that reveals her cleavage, under a white officers coat of justice,  

"So which raggedy ass piece of shit Pirate are we hunting today Commander?" she asks. 

Commander Clemens opens her file and takes out a profile, "His name is Tatsu Brimtale, Maam," she responds, handing him the profile. 

"What kind of a fucked up name is Tatsu? Sounds like some kind of model of toy poodle!" 

Commodore Jessie takes the profile and stares dismissively at the photo, "Dragon eh?" she muses, before crumpling up the profile and tossing it into the wastebasket beside her desk. "BAH! This fodder weakling isn't worth my time!" she exclaims in frustration. Then she smashes her right fist into the desk causing it to explode into smithereens. 

Jessie shrugs her coat off her shoulders and springs from her chair striding purposefully towards Clemens and scooping her up in her arms. "Now where were we?" she asks her. Clemens smirks at Jessie and begins unbuttoning her shirt.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 16, 2009)

Joseph vs. Michael Wilson III

Joseph rushes in towards Michael who unleashes a strong right-straight.  Joseph makes a small sidestep and slides in towards Michael's body and unleashes 3 jabs right into Michael's face.  Michael takes a small hop backwards only to be met by Joseph behind him unleashing a combo of jabs into his gut.  Michael falls onto one knee and looks up at Joseph, "Why do you want this ship so badly?"

Joseph looks down at Michael, "I'm former Lt. Commander Joseph Rodgers, Leader of Marine Group Lazy Hunter, and Captain of that ship, the Nonki.  I found out the true ideals of the Government and betrayed it.  That man you KO ed, Paegun, he was thought to have been killed once.  The Government kept him alive, wiped his memories, gave him that new metal arm, and sent him out to kill me.  When I was a Marine, the only ship I've ever been on was the Nonki.  It destroyed once, luckily some townspeople rebuilt it for us."

Michael stands up and looks at Joseph carefully, "Your words hold true meaning.  Get onto your ship.  A bond between a man and a ship is greater than any love."

Joseph just stares blankly at Michael, "What about he love between a man and a woman?  Or a man and the sea?"

Michael turns around and gives a thumbs down, "Inferior."

Around 100 Marines approach Michael, Joseph and Paegun, "Mr. Wilson, thank goodness you caught these men.  They're to be immediately captured again and sent to-"

The Marine that was talking is immediately met with a large boot to the face, "I shall take care of things here.  Go!"

Michael picks up a large harpoon and stares at the Marines.  The Marines are dumbfounded, "Sir, what are you doing?"

"Protecting a sacred bond."

Joseph picks up Paegun and his scythe and jumps onto the Nonki.  Michael begins to fight off the Marines and knocks many of them away from the Nonki.  A couple of Marines in the back of the group hold mortars, "Fire at that ship!  Don't let them take it!"

Two cannonballs fly quickly towards the Nonki but Michael intercepts them with his body, "Go Mr. Rodgers."

"Michael."

Michael spits up some blood and runs into the crowd of Marines, _It appears my ribs may be broken._  "Argh!"


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2009)

Senbiro was blocked by a shadowy figure armed with several weapons. "Surrender now pirate" said the figure "You are surrounded by 30 troops". Senbiro smiled and said 'So what?" The figure said "I am captain smith of the marines" "you, are doomed to death here".

Before The captain could even say another word, Senbiro made his move. "Kiri-kiri-no visual mist" Senbiro said as the field was surrounded in a thick mist. Then Senbiro fired his tranquilizers from his gunblade. Now every soldier was dozed asleep, and the captain was lost in fear.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2009)

_*Annie's dream...*_
Sarah rides her gray horse across the great plains and reaches a ridge that overlooks the southeastern coast. A large Pirate Galleon is moored  there already. Her jolly roger is a peculiarly decaying white skull and cross bones. 

Sarah dismounts and pats the horse on the side of the head, "Stay here..." she says in a soft voice. The horse nods its head, neighing in response. Sarah calmly walks towards the Galleon in the distance with her white cowboy hat tipped low over her face and obscuring her face. As she reaches close range several Pirates appear at the railing and start firing at her. Sarah however continues walking calmly through the hail of bullets, seemingly not even dodging at all. 

"She's not even movin!" exclaims a frantic Pirate from the railing who unloads his entire rifle ammunition in seconds. 

"Naw mate she is, you just can't see it is all!" yells another Pirate, "LET LOOSE WITH THE CANNONS!" Dozens of port holes open up on the side of the hull of the galleon revealing iron cannons.  

"DODGE THIS!!!!!" 

*BABOOOM!*

The cannon's fire simultaneously at Sarah, exploding the entire ground around her into a giant smoking crater. 

"WE GOT HER!!!!" yells a Pirate in celebration. 

"Nope sorry fella, but you did singe my hat...." a voice mutters behind the Pirate. He spins around and comes to face with Sarah who holds her cowboy hat which has a black scorch mark at the edge, "I must be getting slow or something...." Sarah adds doubtfully. 

"DIE!!" the pirate yells, drawing a saber and lunging at her. Sarah doesn't even move and just stares at the Pirate with her piercing green eyes. Suddenly a powerful rush of spirit speeds from her body and hits the Pirate full force. The Pirate stops in his tracks mid swing and he begins to spasm. He grunts in pain and foam seeps out of his mouth before he collapses to the ground in a heap. 

Every Pirate on deck, over two dozen in number, fire at her at the same time. Sarah grins and draws a single silver revolver from her gun belt. She disappears and over two dozen thunderous gunshots ring out from her revolver in less then a second. Sarah reappears and blows away the black smoke drifting from the barrel of her gun, spinning it around in her right hand and holstering it. All the Pirate's on deck fall to the floor almost at the same time with shocked faces, and gunshot wounds in their stomachs. 

She walks over to a fallen Pirate and lifts him up by his neck with just her right hand. He bleeds profusely out of the left corner of his mouth. "Where's the Captain? No way he's as weak as you punks!" 

A bloody smile breaks out on the face of the Pirate as he stares at Sarah, "The Captain's paintin the town red, your town!" and he starts cackling in laughter.

_In town..._
A house at the edge of the main city explodes, sending a fireball sky high into the air. Garuda and his two mates enter the town gates and begin killing anything that moves. 

In the nearby Medical School building, Annie sits in a classroom bored out of her mind, dreaming of exciting gun duels, and fighting evil Pirates. Once the bloodcurdling screams start echoing through the window she snaps out of her dream and faces reality.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 16, 2009)

With the LTP-

"Well, looks like they'll be getting out of here just fine," he looks at Joseph and Paegun escaping to the Nonki. He then turns to a bunch of incoming marines, "But we better get moving," he rushes to the ship, the others following right behind with David firing bullets at the marines on their tail.

Back at the Ship-

Timor continues to take down anyone coming near the ship. He spots the crew coming in, "Are these friends of yours?" he asks Belle who is currently patching up Jason. She looks and sees Bolt coming towards the ship, "Take him out," she says emotionlessly.

Timor prepares to strike, "Oi, it's Bolt and the others," he says as Belle props him up, "Don't attack them," he tells Timor, "Wait, they still haven't found my brother, you can attack them."

"We've gota' get out of here!" Bolt says as he arrives next to the boat, "Not until all of that Cola is on board!" the other's jaws drop, "Fine, lets just do it."

The crew start loading barrels when they spot a mass amount of marines headed for them, "Crap, we have to go!" he shouts, "Then hurry up and load my cola."

They pick up the pace and get all of the cola on board. Kayne and Nolan get on board, Rex and Bolt soon follow, "Where's Nick Anax and that other guy?" Jason asks looking around.

Anax sliced through incoming marines and David lets loose a barrage of bullets, "Spartatatatatata!" "Splisplisplispli!" they both laugh like mad men while Timor watches, confused, "GET UP HERE!" Belle shouts.

"I would've stayed down if I knew there were more," Bolt rubs his chin, "More what? Sounds like a fight," he weakly tries to get to his feet but Belle forces him back down, "Rex, a little help?"

Rex nods, grabs them both with strings, and pulls them up to the ship, "Ready ta go!" he stops, "Oh, I guess ah should get da helm," he heads to the helm while the others that aren't hurt prepare the ship.

David fires from the side of the ship at the incoming marines, keeping them at a safe distance. The Unnamed Ship pulls out and away from Black Porcupine and into the safe distance.

"So, where's my brother?" Bolt points towards the Nonki not too far away, "He's fine," he then turns his attention to Timor, "More importantly, who is that?"

With Commodore Coates-

"Sir, shouldn't we follow them?" one of his men ask, "With five men manning our ship, I don't see us catchin' em!" he says patting him on the back.

"I'm sure some of the prisons men will go after em' anyway," he stops and thinks, "That is if they're not busy enough handling the mess here," heads back to the ship, "Well why don't ya' man the ship already, we have to get off of this place, there are escaped pirates everywhere!"

The fodder facepalm, "Sir, it's our job to stop this riot!" he sighs, "Fine fine, lets get to work," he heads towards the mess of a prison that is Black Porcupine.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2009)

*With Annie...*
Five shotgun wielding deputies rush down center street and confront Garuda and his two henchmen. Panicked citizens scatter as they are cut down by the three blood thirsty Pirates.

"This is the life man I gotta tell ya!!" Garuda hollers. 

"FREEZE!" the deputies scream, aiming their shotguns at Garuda. 

"You'll never get me coppers!" Garuda laughs.

The deputies let loose and fire at him. Their shotgun shells hit Garuda, scattering into his body, but instead of screaming in pain Garuda smiles and laughs it off. Suddenly hundreds of tiny shotgun pellets seep out of his body. 

"No way!" a deputy exclaims in disbelief. 

"Have you figured it out yet?" Garuda asks. His body starts to sizzle as his skin turns into a smoking green liquid, "I'M A LOGIA!!!"  He points both his hands at two of the deputies and suddenly his hands morph into pure hydrochloric acid spears that blast at the deputies and consume their bodies. Within seconds their horrible screams end and they are reduced to burnt out skeletons.

The other deputies start to backpedal, "We need Sarah!" one of them exclaims. Garuda points at his two henchmen. They nod and move in on the deputies with drawn sabers.
*
BANG! BANG!* 

Gunshots ring out and Garuda's two henchmen fall to their knees with bullet holes right between their eyes. Annie appears out of nowhere next to the deputies, with a smoking revolver in her right hand. 

"Sarah thank Oda you made it!" a deputy says in shock, for a second mistaking Annie for her mother, but then he narrows his eyes at her.

"ANNIE?!?" he exclaims. 

Annie winks at him, "I'll handle things until Mom gets back!" 

*On the Moon...*
"YAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Enel laughs in triumph. He sits on his throne watching as his army of Spacey's put the finishing touches on the rebuilt Maxim. Twice as large and more potent then the old one. 

"I will travel to the blue seas and take my revenge. All shall kneel before God!" he exclaims. 

Suddenly a bullet shaped ship made of polished silver crash lands into the deck of Maxim. Enel's eyes widen in disbelief at the scene. 

"Oh boy that trip was rougher then I thought!" Marcks yells as he climbs out of a hatch in his ship, the _Super Marcks Moon Buster Bullet II_. He wears a shiny aluminum space suit with a clear bubble helmet. As Marcks climbs onto the ruined deck of Maxim he notices Enel. 

"HOLY SHIT THERE ARE PEOPLE ON THE MOON!?!?" he exclaims, "I come in peace. Take me to you leader!" he tells Enel, making a V sign with his right hand. 

Enel's eyes start to glow with electricity as he glares at Marcks.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 16, 2009)

With Tatsu-

He stares at the statue of himself in awe, "What the-" Kuzo looks at him confused, "What's wrong? You still don't remember Mr. Big Shot?" he continues to back away until he turns around and starts running through the streets, "Whatever."

He continues to run, "What is going on?" he then feels himself hit into something. He falls on his back and looks up at a massive green scaled dragon. It turns around and glares to see what hit him. Tatsu goes into Dragon Point, ready to defend himself.

"Oh, hello Tatsu," the dragon said in a very friendly voice, "Eh?" he stares at him confused, "What, it's me, Elgage. You freed me from those evil Knights of Tensei long ago."

"I-I did?" the dragon nods, "Well...your welcome I guess," he walks off into the distance. He then sees a large sign in front of a building labled "Jail."

He walks in, the men guarding the jail all smile and wave to him, "Haven't had you visit in ages Mr. Brimtale," he ignores them and strolls through the large jail cell. There are several men with the same tattoo that looks like a jagged arrow head. They also wear various parts of knight armor, but none have a complete suit, "Damn kids..." one of them says to himself.

They all back up in fear as Tatsu comes, "It's the Dragon Emperor!" one shouts, "Don't hurt us!" another one dives into the corner of the cell. Tatsu looks at them all, still confused.

His eyes then widen as he finally spots a familiar face, "D-Dad?"  he says looking at his father, tied up by the wrists, and hanging from the ceiling.

_In Ray's Dreams_

A drum roll can be heard echoing through the forest. If one were to follow the sounds of this drum roll they would discover a mountain surrounded by a lake further through the forest. 

On top of the mountain is a small, warm looking house, with smoke coming out of the chimney. Inside the chimney Ray plays on a finely made drum set, wearing his trademark mask. He finishes the drum roll and slams on his cymbol.

"Well, what do you think?" he asks someone in the dark side of the room. A woman's voice, "I loved it, but two things need to change," she says, "One, you really need to fix this light," she says pointing to the darkness that blocks her face, "And two, take that silly mask off so I can see that face of yours."

He takes off the mask and rests it on the seat. He then walks into the darkness and joins the woman for a night of passion.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2009)

Annie grabs the shotgun out of the deputies hands, "Just get everyone out of here!"

"He's a logia, you're gonna get yourself killed!" the deputy protests. 

The gunslinger ignores him, pumping the shotgun and moving in on Garuda who sneers at Annie's show of bravado, "Now I've seen everything. A gung ho teenybopper!" 
*
BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! *

Annie pumps the shotgun repeatedly, firing first at his chest, then twice at his face. The shotgun pellets however just pass right through his body. Annie continues firing, undaunted, until she empties the shotgun. 

Garuda laughs as she tosses the shotgun away, "Aw you're empty, my turn!" He points his right hand at Annie and his arm turns into an acidic like green liquid. Annie's eyes widen in recognition. He's an acid logia she thinks to herself. 

*"Acid Wash!"* he shouts, forming his acidic arm into a spear and blasting it at her. Annie breaks into a run and actually charges the spear. "HAHA! You've got a death wish don't ya!?" Garuda screams. Annie suddenly springs off the ground and somersaults over the acid spear before it hits her. She flips high over Garuda's head and draws her lone revolver, firing twice at the top of his head as she lands behind him.

"What are you stupid?! I can't be hit!!" Garuda yells as he spins around to face the gunslinger. Annie nods, "Yeah you're right about that fella..." she mutters and breaks into a flat out sprint away from him. "Oh no you don't!" Garuda yells, "Get back here!" He forms his lower body into pure acid and oozes after Annie at high speed, spraying acid at her from his fingertips. Annie flips and springs around the ground, dodging the acid, using her mantra to predict his attacks, while continuing to move forward. 

Annie checks her revolver while on the run and sees only two bullets left in the chamber. Two bullets which are absolutely useless against a Logia but they're not really for Garuda anyway. Annie nears the town water tower up ahead, a tall wooden platform that holds a giant metal tank of water. Annie times her movement with Garuda's and as she nears the tower she takes careful aim at the wooden legs supporting the tower. If she's just a millimeter off, it'll all be for nothing. "C'mon baby!" she exclaims and fires twice rapidly, emptying her revolver. At first nothing happens and Annie feels her hear sink but then the legs start to creak and the tower leans forward suddenly and drops down like a felled tree. 

Annie leaps off to the side as the water tank comes crashing over Garuda. Exploding into a giant mass of water. Garuda screams in what seems like pain as the water sizzles over his body, enveloping him and seeming to wash away his body. Annie crouches on one knee panting heavily, watching him melt to nothing, and hoping that it worked. 

"Annie!" yells a voice. Annie turns around and sees her brother James running towards her. He stops in front of her and look on in awe at the damage. "Where....." he tries to pull the words from his overloaded brain, "Where did you learn to shoot like that?! You were moving almost like Mom!" 

Annie frowns and suddenly hugs James tightly. James looks at her strangely at the unexpected show of affection. Usually she just settles for slapping him on the back of the head. "Hey did you get hit in the head or something?!"  Annie chuckles and ruffles his blond hair, "I just needed to do that," she mutters.

"How sweet!" Garuda laughs as his acid body recorporates right behind James, taking Annie off guard. He points his index finger at the back of James head and winks at Annie. "NO!" Annie screams, feeling totally helpless to do anything. The wind rustles suddenly and Annie's mother appears beside Garuda, with her silver revolver pointed at his left temple. 

"Don't even think about it!" Sarah says in a threatening voice. Garuda smirks at her, "How many times do I have to tell you people. I can't be hit..."

*BANG!*

Sarah presses the trigger and blows his brains out. "Everything can be hit," Sarah responds as Garuda falls onto his side, dead before he even hits the ground. She holsters her revolver and grabs up both James and Annie, hugging them tightly. "Are you two alright?" she asks them in a concerned voice, looking them up and down with a look of relief. Annie nods, "I'm fine," she says. 

Sarah's face suddenly becomes serious as she stares at Annie and the empty revolver still in her grip, "You wanna tell me something?" she asks Annie. 

Annie sweatdrops under her mother's gaze. Trying to think of how to explain that none of this real and its really just a dream, even though she really wants it to be real more then anything.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2009)

Senbiro quickly killed most of the marine officers who wre standing in his path. The Captain that dared to challenge him was shaking in his boots. "Tough talk for someone who sits on the sidelines" said senbiro with a grim sneer. Captain Smith ran for his life screaming in fear all along the way. Senbiro decded for the Captain to live, in case this would cause further problems with the navy.

Senbiro in his younger days heard of a famous crew called "The Blade pirates" and decided to set out to sea to join their crew.

Senbiro said his farewells to everyone in his village. As he would rarely ever see them again. He prepared the ship in the next 5 minutes. Then, Senbiro took his ship off on adventure to the nearest island.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 16, 2009)

*Wrenchi Island With TFAJ*

Karl stared down the hulk of a man

"He looks at least as strong as Pieter" Karl thought to himself

Rune smiled, and swung his arms like windmills and laughed

"You are so weak looking" Rune said with a smile 

He charged forward and threw a punch at Karl he redirected the bone shattering punch with a kick and Run went barreling into a wall completely destroying it. 

"OK I definitely can't get hit" Karl said to himself
"Perfect"
"So you are stronger than you look"
"Yes and you are about as slow as you look" Karl said in a with a snappy tone
"I WILL KILL YOU" 
"I'm done talking to you" Karl said 

he raised his hands and a swarm of tiny sea gulls flew forward and riddled Rune. He put his hand up to block his face at the tiny steel gulls dug into his flesh. He didn't even scream or shout, he just grunted one of the bladed life sized gulls slammed into his left side and the other slammed into the back of his head. That one brought a reaction, Rune roared as he grabbed after the gull but it darted away before he could. Karl continued to bombard Rune with ranged attacks as he stood there with his arms folded and his chains snaking around in the air ready to defend him.

"ENOUGH" Rune roared and thundered toward him

Each step he took shook the ground he slammed his both fists into the ground and a shock wave shot toward Karl, he jumped into the air to avoid it. Rune grabbed up a piece of rock and threw it at Karl

"Can't dodge while you are up there" Run said as he grabbed another boulder sized rock

He effortlessly hurled it there was a loud cracking noise. The rock shattered and pieces of it went flying everywhere Karl landed as his leg chains and hand chains prevented falling debris from hitting him along with the life sized bladed gulls. Rune roared with anger, he charged at Karl who sprang high into the air over Rune's charging form the heads of his hand chains began to spin like drills and dug into Rune's back, the man roared with pain and reached over his shoulder and grabbed the chains as they dug into his back. He held them in his large hands and yanked them. He began to spin around 

"Shit" Karl said 

Rune swung him into a building shattering it he then pulled Karl out and swung him and slammed him into the ground. He began laughing and swung him into the air

"And he's outta of here" Rune said with a grunt as Karl flew over the wall

*Santa Cruz Island*

Tsubaki stood breathing hard with two men on the ground around her groaning in pain. A sword lay a short distance off and a dagger stuck in the ground tip down. She used her staff to stand strait 

"This is ridiculous" she thought looking down at her ankle weights
"*Cadet that was very good*" 
"It was easy sir"
"*Your body says other wise*"
"*Get some water*"
"*You two louts get up, you let a girl with a staff beat you up*"
"*You are a shame to marines*"
"_Sir with all due respect, I'd love for you to show us how it's done_"
"*Maybe another day, Cadet Tsubaki seems a bit tired*" the officer said with a grin
"*Reenz, Gilbart you are next*"

Tsubaki sat leaning on the side of a building, they'd being doing some one on one combat training. Tsubaki had been beating people one on one too easily according to the officer and she was the only one of the cadets that had to fight two at a time. Her weapon had a lot to do with it, A staff used properly was a very dangerous weapon. Her clothes were drenched, she felt a lump on her head where she hit her head when she flipped over another cadet to delive what would have been a killing blow. 

"Thank Oda, we only have PT for the next two days" she thought to herself


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2009)

_*Primevil Island...*_
Tak leads Helen into the village of his people, centered at the bottom of a picturesque valley of lush green grassland. The village itself is a large assemblage of thatched straw huts reinforced with large dinosaur bones, teeming with neanderthal men, women, and children, who go about their business. Tak leads her into the village and they enter through the arched jaw bones of a what must've been a huge T-Rex. As they enter they draw the notice of the villagers who stare at Helen in wonderment as if she's come kind of new and interesting creature. She can't help but notice how some of the cavemen look at her with agape jaws only to be slapped in the back of their heads by their wives, who then glare at her. 

Some neanderthal children run around Helen and laugh. A girl walking up to her and cautiously touching her long blond hair. *"Leave alone!"* snarls at the girl, waving her away, and the girl runs off in fright.  

"No its alright," Helen reassures Tak. 

*"My hut!"* Tak remarks, pointing up the earthen path that leads to  the largest hut in the village which overshadows all the others. As they walk towards Tak's hut a large Neanderthal woman who dwarfs Helen, walks out of the hut and glaring at Tak and placing her hands on her hips. Helen knows that look very well, which means she's probably his wife, and she's probably very pissed off. 

"TAK!!" she screams. 

*Mala
The most beautiful woman on Primevil
(before Helen arrived) *

Tak flinches slightly at her voice, *"WHAT?!"* he bellows back at her. 

"YOU LATE!!" she hollers at him. Then she notices Helen for the first time. She looks Helen up and down and walks towards her. "Uh oh," Helen mumbles. She has no idea what's going on but this isn't part of the program. Mala looms over Helen and sniffs her hair with a disgusted look, "Who this!" 

Helen looks around awkwardly as a crowd starts to gather around them, "Um my name is Hel...."

Suddenly Tak puts a protective arm in front of Helen, interrupting her, * "Golden Pretty!"* Tak replies. 

Mala seems to find the name funny and she laughs in a fit, "Golden UGLY!" she retorts, pointing at Helen. The swordswoman shrugs at the insult, she's been called worse, and she hopes it will defuse the situation. Helen guesses that this woman is very much the jealous type. 

Tak points from Helen to himself, *"GOLDEN PRETTY, NEW WIFE!!"* Tak responds boldly towards Mala, his chest swelling with pride.  

Both Helen and Mala looks at Tak at the same time with the same look of disbelief.... 

"WHAT?!?!?" 

"Excuse me?!?!"

Mala turns her anger on Helen and begins cracking her fists which are each twice the size of Helen's head, "SMASH YOU!!!" she roars in fury. 

Helen shakes her head and puts her hands up defensively, "No, no, you don't understand this is one big misunderstanding....."    She slowly tries to back away but realizes that they're now surrounded by a throng of villagers. 

"SMASH SKINNY HEAD!!!!" Mala howls and she rushes at Helen, swinging her fists around like a tornado.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 16, 2009)

With the nonki-

Joseph sails the ship around the island and meets up with the unnamed LTP ship. "What's going on!" Joseph waves. "If i could move i'd slap you!" Jason shouts. "OI! I didn't ask for your help!" Joseph shouts back. "I would have gotten out of there eventually..." He turned his back on Jason. "Eventually as in when they killed you?" He asked. "SHUT UP!" Joseph ties the Nonki onto the unnamed LTP ship and jumps over.

"You think i, The great Joseph Rodgers would be held in a prison for ever!? No! i would have easily broken out eventually." Jason blinks. "What about getting a ship." Joseph stood in silence for a few moments. "This hurt?" He kicked Jason's chest. "WAAAH!!!!" Jason cries out in pain. "WHAT WAS THAT FOR!?" He shouts. "Curios." Joseph turns around. "Look. I'm only here because dad wont let me join in crew."

Jason blinked. "So you want to join mine... and i guess paegun does too." Joseph nodded slightly. "Ok then, You can be the cabin boy." Joseph quickly turns around. "LIKE HELL! I've got my own ship." He points over to the nonki. "and it has marine stuff." He rubs his chin. "Now that i think about it... the girls probably didn't have time to pack clothes..." 

Paegun and him both grow a large grin. "You two are perverts..." Belle slaps her forehead. "PEAGUN!" Joseph jumps onto the nonki. "I know." Peagun smirked. *"PANTIE RAID!!!!!" * the two rush into the cabins. "Perverts i say." Belle sighed again. "Belle, please take me to my room to rest." Jason sighed. "It's been a long day and my body is tired..." Nolan sighed and looked at the log pose. "We got the next island lined up."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 16, 2009)

*Primevil Island, With the Angel Pirates*

Nicobi walked with the others through a forest thinking about what Anji had explained to him. 

"Guys you go ahead" Nicobi said 
"It's not a good idea for us to separate ourselves like this" Nicobi said
"Don't worry about me Mat, I'm not going off on my own"
"More like staying here near the boat to do some training"
"Don't get into any trouble" Mathias said
"I'll just be sitting over there" Nicobi pointed to a huge rock

He watched as the others walked off into the forest, he held the bag of rocks and pulled out one. He tried to do what Anji demonstrated but he just crused the rock.

"That didn't look right" Nicobi said to himself

He continued for a long time, there was a small ring of broken rock around him. He shook his head as he looked at hsi blood covered hand

"This is harder than I thought it would be" Nicobi said

He got to his feet and dusted himself off

"I'm all out of rocks" 
"I'll go look for some more"

He got to his feet and began to walk through the forest picking up stones for him to train with. He walked until he saw a clearing with a huge rock face, there were several large bounders on the ground

"Jackpot" he said with a smile

He began to practice on the rocks and in the process making them smaller. There were loud noises coming from the forest, he'd been ignoring the sounds for a while. This time the they were getting closer, he turned to see a triceratops burst through the tree line followed by a pair of Spinosaurs when the Triceratops realized it was cornered it spun to face the pair of Spinosaurs it snorted loudly and lowered it's horns.

"Looks like it needs my help" Nicobi said
"I'm coming my horned brother" Nicobi said as he ran forward

He began screaming loudly and waving his hands, one of the Spinosaurs notcied him and began to run at him with a loud scream and snapping jaws. It screamed and trired to swallow Nicobi in one go. He grabbed the top and bottom of the jaws it struggled and screamed as it pushed him back. Nicobi's feet slid on the ground as he was puched back

"I'm not letting you eat me" Nicobi roared

He let up and let the jaws snap shut he held it shut and hit the dinosaur hard between it's eyes. It let out a muffled scream

"I didn't get it right" Nicobi said angrily

The Spinosaur screamed and swung it's tail at Nicobi which he grabbed, he spun it around lifting it off it's feet. It flew through the air into the cliff face it slammed into the cliff face loosening a few rocks. It got to it's feet and screamed loudly, it charged at him again screaming wildly. Nicobi bent his knees and sprang into the air, the dinosaur watched him as he soared through the air toward it. It stood and snapped greedily as Nicobi began his decent. Nicobi slammed both hands into the Spinosaurs skull shattering it sending blood shooting from it's eyes nose and mouth from the force of the blow. The Spinosaur lay dead on teh ground, Nicobi looked around the small clearing and saw the Triceratops impale the other Spinosaur with it's long horns. It shook it's large head violently and the fatally wounded Spinosaur was thrown free and bounced along the ground and slid to a stop. It attempted to get to it's feet but the Triceratops was charging toward it and bowed it's head and impaled the Spinosaur again and shook it free once again. This time it didn't move when it stopped skidding, it turned to watch Nicobi and walked back into the forest

"Nice to meet you brother" Nicobi said with a smile as he walked back over to the cliff face.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 16, 2009)

-Aboard the LTP's Ship-

Belle slowly creeps out of the boy's cabin and closes the door.  As she walks out, she sees Nolan sleeping in the sun and Nick seemingly arguing with himself.  She also sees Kayne all bandaged up and Bolt bandaged as well as with his pink sling on his arm again. "And that's the last needed to be patched up.  Now, everyone is resting so please don't make too much noise.  I'm looking at you, Nick."
He turns to her.  "SHUT UP, BITCH!"  He then quickly shakes his head and give her an innocent look.  "I'm really sorry about that.  I'll try to keep him under control."
"I don't think I'll ever understand _them_."  She then looks over Kayne and Bolt.  "But you two should probably rest too."
Bolt turns his back to her and leans forward onto the railing.  "Don't tell me what to do."
"If you get some rest in, that arm of yours should be fully functional in about a day or two."
"Whatever."
"And you," she gestures at Kayne, "I'm not sure exactly what happened to you, but some rest could do those cuts of yours nicely."
"I'm fine.  Though I must say, this crew sure leads an exciting life."
"That's for sure," Nolan interrupts as he lays on the ground sunbathing.
Kayne then looks down at Belle's body.  "Maybe you should check yourself out again."
Bolt turns around at Belle.  "What are you-" she then looks down at her bandaged belly, and sees blood seeping through.  "Damn it.  Not again... Sewing yourself up is a lot harder than it looks."  She begins to walk off toward the women's quarters.  "I'll be back."
"Need help?"
"No, I'm fine.  Just make sure you guys don't make too much noise.  Especially Nick and Anax," she says as she closes the door.
Bolt sighs.  "Stubborn as usual..."
"You're one to talk," she scoffs.  
"Meh.  True," he agrees.
"Speaking of Anax... where is he?" she thinks out loud.

"SPARTATATATATA!"
Bolt and Kayne look over the railing of the ship, only to find Anax swimming in the ocean next to the ship.
*"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?"*
"Swimming after a battle is great fun!  YOU SHOULD JOIN!"
*"BUT THE SHIP IS MOVING FAST!"*
"IT'S GREAT TRAINING TOO!"
*"BUT WHAT ABOUT THE PREDATORS!"*
"THEY'RE NOTHING TO WORRY ABOUT!  AFTER ALL-" 
Suddenly, Anax gets tugged underwater.  
"Shit!  What just happened!?"
"Crap!  Nolan, grab a life saver and-"
At that moment, a large shark flies out of the water, and land in the middle of the deck with a massive thud.  It must have been 25 feet long as it flailed on the deck.  
*"HOLY SHIT!"*
Suddenly, the top of its head begins expanding, and literally tears off, spraying blood everywhere.  There stood Anax panting, covered in shark blood with a big grin on his face.  "PREPARE THE KITCHEN, KAYNE!  LOOKS LIKE WE'LL BE HAVING SHARK TONIGHT!  SPARTATATATATA!
Belle swings open the door, "WILL YOU ALL SHUT UP ALREADY!"
Kayne, Bolt and Anax drop their heads down in defeat.  *"Sorry..."* and Belle shuts the door.

Nolan opens his eye and yawns.  "What just happened?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 17, 2009)

*Continued from this post...*


Gally said:


> *Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*
> 
> *Marc Gomes VS Commander Rago*
> 
> ...



Marc pulled himself up from the ground and scowled at Rago. Rago looked at the pirate captain with pity. Rago had a slight grin on his face as he shook his head slowly from side to side as he watched Marc struggle. Marc charged at Rago once again and began throwing rage fueled punches at the Marine Commander. Rago dodged the attacks with the utmost of ease. He then caught both of Marc's fist and began to apply pressure to both of them. Marc begant to fall down to his knees. Rago then bashed Marc in the face with his knee. Marc fell back onto the snow covered ground.

Rago didn't bother to persue him. He was toying with the captain. "Aye! Arresting you right now would be a silent victory for me. I would be praised for apprehending such a dangerous individual, but at the same time I'd know this wasn't a true victory for me." Rago said as he crossed his arms and stroked his chin. "Aye! My choice is clear though. Justice must be served no matter what. You are pirate scum just like the other pirates and you're one of the leaders fir the new generation. We the Marines must stop this new generation before it blossoms. I'll start with you." Rago said as he charged towards Marc.

Suddenly, the area was filled with smoke. Rago stopped mid-stride as the smokescreen began to engulf him. "Hmmm?" Rago said in question. Tetra had thrown the smoke bomb and went to retrieve Marc. She hauled the enraged pirate to a secure location and began to shake him violently. "Marc! Marc! MARC! Snap out of it I'm fine! You can't hope to beat this guy in your condition." Tetra said sternly. Marc still had rage inside him. He tried to free himself from her grasp but Tetra held firm. She then punched Marc and forced him to look at her. "MARC! LOOK AT ME! I'm ok!" Tetra protested. Marc looked back at her for a moment. Suddenly, his enraged nature made itself scarce.

"Holy fuck Tetra you didn't have to punch me!" Marc said. Tetra chuckled a bit. "Just go kick that Marine's ass!" Tetra said with a grin as she hugged Marc. Marc quickly left from the hiding place and returned to the open to confront Rago. Rago raised a curious brow at Marc.

"Aye! Back again are we?!" Rago said with glee. "Back to kick your ass." Marc rebutted as he cracked his knuckles. The real fight would begin now.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 17, 2009)

*Vault Island*

Jack finished up the few remaining guards outside the bank just in time to see Kent emerging from a dust cloud after defeating Rent.

"Well I guess that's settled then, time to get into the bank." Jack said to himself as he put his coat back on and rushed into the bank.  It hadn't taken too long to finish the guards but he didn't want to waste any more time than he had to to get the documents he was after.  "I doubt the marines well let this go unanswered; I have to get the documents before they arrive.  I won't let them interrupt my quest to regain my past!"

*Stray Cat vs. Bubbles*

"Shame really, I was hoping to save that technique and I certainly didn't want to have to rely on it; I wasn't sure if it would work myself. Well it's time to get serious now; it's my turn to attack." Stray Cat thought to himself as he prepared to launch his counterattack.

"Oh, so you were trying to hide that you had a cutting attack left aye little kitty? That wasn't very fun of you!" Bubbles said with a grumpy frown. "Oh well, it doesn't really matter I suppose," Bubbles said, regaining her grin, "That just means we can play for awhile longer!"

Stray Cat launched the attack he had just used again.  He had developed it on the side while working on Soru but it wasn't related. "Neko Fangs!" Stray Cat said as the attack was launched.  At first it started out identical to his Neko Bomb Bubbles, but once the bubble was formed, he began spinning it as fast as possible in the air.  As the rotational speed increased, the equator of the bubble began to warp out further and further and get sharper and sharper.  Stray Cat had found that he could use these to cut, and once they burst, their force was directed outwards as a short-range cutting disk rather than as an explosion as with the Bomb Bubbles. 

"She's right, these'll just buy me time; her Bubblegum Alarm can still harden and protect her from cutting attacks, and the soft parts protect her from the Bomb Bubbles... wait, maybe there is a way..." Stray Cat couldn't help be let a grin spread across his face as he thought of his plan to finish the fight.

*Primevil Island*

Anji got off the *Archangel* and made his way ashore.  He didn't have much going on and so he found a clearing and started meditating, despite the primeval cries arising from the jungle around him.  After only a short while, however, Anji roused himself. "It seems I have a visitor." Anji said as he turned around to face a triceratops that was standing at the edge of the clearing, eying him.  

"I'm sorry, I wasn't aware this was your territory.  Forgive me, I'll just go ahead and move over..." but before he could finish, the triceratops came charging straight at him. "Aww, I see why you're being so rude." Anji said as he spied a wound on the triceratops' side as it rushed past him.  "Still, you seem quite strong and certainly have a hard head, I'm sure you can take this..." Anji said as he slammed his hand into the center of the triceratops' head while he dodged the next time it rushed him, knocking the beast out cold."Good, now sleep."

"What do you think you're doing?" Came a voice from the edge of the clearing where the triceratops had come from, "That was my prey."

"Hmm, seems like I'm a popular guy today..." Anji thought to himself, "The beast isn't dead, only sleeping." he said, addressing the figure that had emerged from the edge of the clearing.

"Meh it doesn't matter, the hunt is ruined.  Even if it does wake up, it completely lost the distance it had put between us while it was trying to escape, and that blow to the head will also lower its fighting condition.  There's no honor in finishing a hunt that way, and if I leave it alone now, it should heal up eventually.  Who knows, maybe I can hunt it again in the future." Robard said with a grin.

"I see," Anji said, a bit wary of this newcomer, "Well if you'll excuse me, I'll be going then."

"Well I'm sorry, but I'm afraid I'm not quite finished yet." Robard said as he stepped in front as Anji.

"I know, I figured as much." Anji said as he brought his eyes up to meet Robard's.

"You see, I set out today to get a kill, and I just won't be satisfied until I do.  What's more, you took away my prey, that means 2 things.  1. you owe me for having ruined my hunt, and 2. you're certainly fairly capable in combat." Robard said as he readied himself for combat.

"I have no quarrel with you, let me pass." Anji said.

"I'm sorry, but I'm afraid I can't."

"I know."

With that the two men rushed at each other, ready to fight to the death if necessary.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 17, 2009)

*Vault Island with Lin*

A huge cloud of snow and ice barreled down the corridor into Crassus. Lin stood looking down the corridor trying to see through the ice, snow and wisps of mist. She eventually saw Crassus standing covered in snow and ice flakes. He shook the snow off and charged down the corridor

"What the hell is this guy" Lin said in shock 

He closed the distance clumsily as Lin assumed her fighting stance, he threw an incredibly easy to predict punch. Lin with her increased strength redirected the punch somewhat and dodged as she spread her fingers and drove the finger tips of both hands into his stomach and chest and turned them both pulling free pieces of flesh and making blood spray onto her and drip onto the ground.

"Gotcha" Lin said

Crassus roared in pain and headbutt Lin as she stood there smiling, She was dazed by the head butt then a punch connected with her stomach and threw her through the air. She slammed into the ground and went sliding across the wet floor, she dug her claws into the ground to stop herself from sliding. She got to her feet slowly, a few of her ribs were broken from the force of the punch. She had a grim look on her face as she spat blood onto the tiled floor. 

"I'm not going to let you hurt me again" Crassus said slowly
"I'm going to kill you" Lin said anger burning in her ice blue eyes

She ran down the corridor at her full speed, she was a blue blur she slashed Crassus deeply on his face before he could react. He put his hands up to block his face as she raked with her other hand it caught his huge hand this time. She ducked and stabbed both hands into Crassus' stomach but they didn't go deep enough to do any real damage Crassus' muscles were too hard and well developed ever for Lin's increased strength. He still felt the pain though, he howled and grabbed for her but she ducked again and pivoted on the ball of her foot and spun around and slashed his shoulders from behind. She retreated a few steps before Crassus turned to face her. She looked down at her blood covered hands. 

"I'm going to kill you now girl" Crussus said slowly
"Hybrid point" he murmured.

*Eci Island, with the Black Sword Pirates*

Fire walked through the snow covered streets the path of destruction was easy enough to follow. She found Simo in the ruins of a building she pulled him free anf draped him over Cloud's back.

"Lets get these losers back to the others" Fire said with a grin

The wolves barked playfully at her the walked down the street toward where they could smell the others. The got there as to see smoke clearing and Marc hopping down off a roof into the street. 

"Smirnov look what I found" she said smiling
"*They lost?*" he said with an raised eyebrow
"Lets call the fights a draw" Fire said

Akawana was already looking over Simo and Dreyri

"I can't treat them here" she said pushing up her glasses
"*Carry them back to the ship then*" Smirnov said looking over his shoulder
"*Go with her Hawthorne*" Smirnov said in a commanding tone
"Storm and Cloud will go with you" Fire said

They watched as the walked down the snow covered street. Fire hopped up easily and stood on Smirnov's shoulder and plopped down

"Jeez your shoulder his hard, I think I almost broke something"
"*I didn't tell you to plop down like that*" Smirnov said blowing a huge cloud of cigar smoke into the air
"What's been going on here?" Fire asked
"*Marc's been getting his ass kicked*"
"You let that happen?"
"*Yes, he's fine now though*"
"*TETRAAAA*" Smirnov boomed

Tetra appeared next to him in a matter of seconds, he pulled his bracelets out of his pocket. He pulled a piece of cloth out his other pocket, he wrapped the bracelets in the cloth and handed them to Tetra.

"*This is very important*" he said looking down at her
"*If Marc starts going wild with his powers I want you to snap one of these on him*" Smirnov said
"Where are you going?" Fire asked
"*To check something out*"
"Can I come with you?" 
"*No stay here and help Tetra if needed*"
"OK" Fire said as she pouted

Smirnov turned and left them behind as he walked down the street.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 17, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates

Marc Gomes VS Commander Rago*

"Back to kick your ass." Marc rebutted as he cracked his knuckles. The real fight would begin now. Marc began to move his mouth around strangely and suddenly he spat a mixture of blood and spit on the ground. "That almost knocked a fucking tooth loose you cock sucker" Marc said in annoyance. "Aye, you have other things to worry about I would imagine" Rago said standing defensively. He could tell the entire aura around the man in front of him had changed. What had once been blind rage was now replaced by a malicious killing aura.

Marc blurred violently kicking up snow behind him with the aid of atmosfera del infinito. Rago blocked Marc's punch and threw a counter punch of his own. However Marc was ready this time and he quickly dropped to the floor to avoid the attack. Marc used his hands to support his body as he spun wildly like a helicopter knocking Rago back with a flurry of kicks. Rago slid backwards holding his ground from the blow, he had blocked them but the force had moved him. Marc sprang from the ground and threw another kick but Rago blocked it and turned his defense into offense.

Rago knocked Marc's foot aside and swung a punch that connected with Marc's chest. Marc grunted but at the same time he stretched out his hand towards Rago's face so that his palm was inches away. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc roared as he flew backwards from Rago's blow. Marc's gravity clapped Rago in the face and both men went sprawling in the snow. Marc and Rago quickly clambered to their feet looking at each other cautiously. "Ru?e de Telekinetic" Rago cried releasing a pulse of green energy from both hands. "Empuje Oscuro" Marc roared throwing up both of his hands. The resulting clash of techniques blew several houses to pieces.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2009)

*Primevil Island...*
Mala takes a swing at Helen with her massive right fast. Helen ducks the blow and snap rolls backwards out of the huge cavewoman's fists. "Mala we don't need to do this!!" Helen yells at her. She points at Tak and then at herself, "There's nothing there!" she exclaims. Firstly, she doesn't even believe in marriage, and secondly, drooling cavemen just aren't her type.

Mala doesn't seem to understand Helen or not care because she barrels forward and swings down her left arm like a jackhammer over Helen's head. Helen takes a deep breath and channels her inner ki into the muscles of her arms, and she can feel the temporary boost of strength which only lasts a few seconds. *"Scaling The Tower!"* she exclaims. She quickly swings the flat of her blade upwards to meet Mala's fist and they collide with thunderous force. Mala snarls in pain and falls backwards off balance, landing on her rear end. Helen grunts from the exertion as she feels her arms return to normal.    

All around them a ring of villagers hoop and holler excitedly. Mala clutches her cut left hand which would be totally severed if Helen had not used the flat of her blade. This however means nothing to Mala. Mercy is not a word in the dictionary of neanderthals who live alongside huge dinosaurs. The cavewoman gets back to her feet and charges in at Helen again. Tak appears between them suddenly and uppercuts Mala in the face, blasting her straight through a hut. 
*
"LEAVE NEW WIFE ALONE!!" * he roars. Tak walks towards Helen and reaches a possessive hand towards her. 

Helen glares at Tak in response, "I'm not your wife!!" she screams at him, slapping his hand away, "AND YOU SHOULDN'T HIT YOUR REAL WIFE!!!" She draws her sword and points it at him, "I don't know what kind of male domination crazytown you've got running here but you can count me out!" 

Tak grabs his slapped hand like a hurt child. *"Golden pretty...mean!"* he mutters. He narrows his eyes at Helen and anger starts to creep across his face. *"TAK MASTER OF ISLAND!!"* he bellows at the top of his lungs and he starts pounding his fists into the ground with enough force to make the earth around them shake. Helen in her underestimation of Tak's personality has made one crucial error. Tak considers himself the master of all that he sees and when he doesn't get his way or get what he wants, he get's angry, and when he gets angry, he feels an overriding urge to smash that which he cannnot have. 

Helen quickly looks around for an exit to get the hell out of this insane asylum but the other villagers glare at her and close in. She counts the numbers against her, all told its forty against one, forty very huge and powerful neanderthals. 

"Yeah I'm outta here!!" Helen yells, making a run for it with Tak in hot pursuit. A group of villagers block her path and Helen slashes vertically at the air in front of them. *"PHOENIX LASH!!"* she commands. 

Her slash generates a powerful current of air in the shape of a bird that hits the villagers and scatters them away like ragdolls. Helen speeds through the momentary opening before they can recover but Tak closes in from behind and reaches out his right hand towards her with amazing speed, managing to catch the ends of her long blond locks. He reels her back in like a fisherman and swings her vertically over his head, slamming her body into the ground with bone shattering force. Helen grits her teeth and feels pain explode up and down her body, for a second unable to move or even think. 
*
"FEED GOLDEN PRETTY TO DINO!!!"* Tak screams like a madman. He drags her along the ground by her hair towards his pet dinosaur and mount, Uki, who is chained to a pole. The purple dinosaur gnashes its teeth at Helen, as his meal draws closer.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 17, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

Hotaru eyed Kaito angrily, "what the fuck are you doing?" she screamed. Kaito looked at her sternly before speaking, "it is off no importance to me what should befall this man, however as a member of this crew I will obey my first mate's order." "Why the hell did you tell him to stop me?" Hotaru roared at Hinara. "He was beaten" Hinara said simply but firmly, "taking his life was unnecessary and cruel." *"I know when I am beaten"* Banks said with a slight smile, *"unlike my nakama"* he added looking at their unconscious forms. "Will you depart out vessel peacefully?" Hinara asked looking down at Banks. *"There is no point in throwing away my life in an impossible situation"* Banks said, *"if you will allow me, I will retreat."* Hinara nodded her head and Banks climbed to his feet gingerly and scooped up his nakama.

As Banks carried his comrades to their dinghy Hotaru turned to face Hinara. "They were prepared to kill us and you let them get off just like that?!" Hotaru roared her face inches from Hinara's. "They were simply doing their jobs" Hinara said unwavering, "they have families and lives and it is not right for us to selfishly take anything from them." Hotaru snorted in disgust before turning away. Unconcerned Kaito began to tap his staff against the railing rhythmically as he whistled. Hotaru shot Banks and the other marines a look of annoyance before throwing a look of disgust at Hinara. She turned on her heels and sheathed her sword before disappearing below deck. Hotaru slammed her room door and collapsed on her bed in frustration. As her adrenaline died down she went out like a light, she was exhausted.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pirate Captain Marc vs Commander Rago*
Both of the attacks clashed creating a powerful explosion that rang out through the area. Rago's eyes lit up with glee as the battle was finally becoming more interesting. The smoke slowly began to clear as the two brawlers starred each other down.

"Aye! What an interesting devil fruit ability you have there! You have complete control over gravity. This will make things much more difficult, but also more exciting." Rago said with gusto. 

Marc simply waved him off. "I have never seen someone so happy to die in my life you dumb fuck." Marc rebutted bitterly. 

Rago laughed a bit and shrugged. "Aye! Come on now Mr. Marc! No reason to be so cruel~" Rago answered back.

Marc face palmed. "YOU TALK TO FUCKING MUCH!" Marc raged. 

The very next second, both of the brawlers were charging towards each other. Rago threw a kick that Marc easily avoided by executing a back bend. Marc then spun on his hands and kicked Rago in his midsection knocking him back a bit. Marc got back on his feet and threw several punches at Rago. Rago blocked each blow and threw a punch at Marc which he evaded. Marc then used a round house kick that Rago ducked. Rago's eyes then lit up a bit. The wind around the two picked up quickly causing a whirlwind. Rago then uppercuted Marc.

*"Tornade de Psi!"* Rago exclaimed as the uppercut, aided by the whirlwind, tossed Marc high into the air. The increased wind had given the uppercut more strength. Suddenly, Rago's couldn't move as nimbly as he could a few seconds ago. He became sluggish. *"Bosque el dormir!"* Marc exclaimed from the sky. With the increased gravity, Marc came crashing down towards Rago with a powerful kick that nailed the Commander into the ground. 

Rago quickly got to his feet and retrieted a bit. "Aye! You're good." Rago said plainly. "Watch me get better." Marc answered as he unsheated one of his three blades. Rago had a powerful smile upon his face. "Aye! Finally someone I can test this upon!" Rago said.

Rago held his hand out towards Marc. *"T?l?kin?sie!"* Rago exclaimed. Nothing happened. Marc had a puzzled look on his face. Then suddenly, something came flying towards Marc's head. Marc quickly ducked. Rago caught the object in his hand. It was a sword in a sheath. Rago unsheated the blade and held it in front of him. It looks like this 

*"T?l?kin?sie!"* Rago said again. The sword began to levitate in front of Rago. The levitating sword then flew towards Marc and began slashing at him as if a swordsman was wielding it. Marc easily parried the blows. Though, the free flowing sword soon became too much. Marc took out another blade and blocked a brutal slash from the sword.

In all the confusion, Marc had forgotten about Rago himself. Rago had crept up behind Marc and attempted to punch him. Marc quickly turned around and dodged. Marc created some distance between the two. Rago's sword silently floated in front of him.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 17, 2009)

*Eci Island, with Smirnov and the Black Sword Pirates.*

Smirnov walked down the street toward the docks puffin away at his cigar. When he was in his stone form the cold didn't reach him, he didn't feel hot nor cold. He didn't know how to explain how he felt, he walked for a few minutes until his target came into sight. A huge marine vessel sat dock rocking rhythmically on the wind less night. He approached the ship and a pair of marines armed approached him with weapons drawn.

"_This is a restricted area_"
"*Yes yes I know*" Smirnov said waving the man away
"*I want to use your communications room*"
"_We can't allow that_"
"*I thought you'd say that*" Smirnov said

He chopped one man shattering his collar bone, the force of the blow knocked the man unconscious. He backhanded the other man breaking his jaw and knocking him out too. He walked gingerly onto the boat but it was very sturdy. He met a pair of men on patrol 

"This is a..."
"*restricted area*" Smirnov finished

The men shot but the bullets just bounced off Smirnov as he grabbed their heads in his big hands and smashed them together. He released the men and they dropped onto the ground in a bloody mess. Smirnov walked toward the communications room and opened the door to the surprise of the marine in there. Smirnov grabbed the man head and slammed it into his own head in a skull splitting head butt. Smirnov dropped the limp body on the ground, he walked over to a den den mushi and picked it up.

"*I'd like to get onto Rear Admiral Jasmine Smirnov*" Smirnov said 
"*Give me a moment*" a voice replied

A few moments later a sweet voice filled the room

"Who is this?"
"*Pieter*" Smirnov answered 
"What do you want?"
"*I know how you and that man operate*"
"*This small group was never meant to capture us*" Smirnov said
"*Just weaken us*"
"*You are coming for me aren't you*"
"Now now darling, you are reading too much into this"
"If we wanted to come for you we would be there right now"
"*STOP FUCKING WITH ME!!!!*" Smirnov roared angrily
"Don't speak to your mother like that you disrespectful boy" Jasmine said her voice chill
"Yes we are coming for you, this has gone too far"
"*I knew it*" Smirnov said
"*Lets make a deal*" he said through gritted teeth
"I'm listening my dear"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2009)

_*With Helen...*_
Helen comes to her senses just as Tak drags her close to his pet Dino, , who chomps at the bit to snap up Helen in one bite. She instinctively flexes her hand to strike with her sword but her sword is gone. Helen looks around frantically and sees the cursed blade laying 10 meters away where Tak literally slammed her onto the ground. 

"Dammit!" she mutters in annoyance. The first thing that she learned in her training was to never, ever, lose your sword in combat. Especially not when you live or die by the sword.   

Tak hefts her into the air over his head to toss her towards the beast. Helen determined not to be anyone's dinner reacts as best she can, she may not have her sword but that doesn't mean she's helpless. The Swordswoman swings her right hand downward at Tak's face and jabs her thumb into his right eye. 

Tak howls in rage and throws Helen to the ground right beside Uki. The Dino lunges at her with its jaws wide open. "THINK FAST!" Helen exclaims. With cat like reflexes she pins his jaws open with both her legs, keeping them wide apart. The Dino tries to snap his jaws shut but Helen keeps counter pressure with her legs. "Sorry buddy but Helen is off the menu for today!" she grunts before retracting her legs and side spinning to her feet. Uki's jaws snap shut automatically and he lunges at Helen again but the chain attached to his neck cuts his movement short. 

Tak meanwhile cries in raw fury, clutching his bleeding and swollen right eye, and he jumps up and down like a five year old in an angry fit. 

*"YOU HURT TAK!!!"* he screams, *"NO ONE HURT TAK!!" * He moves in on Helen but she's already charging at him. Tak meets her charge and swings both his fist vertically towards her. Helen notices that Tak's legs are spread wide apart, so she ducks under his fists and slides in between his legs like a baseball player stealing second. She tucks herself into a ball and springs towards her sword, grabbing it up in one smooth movement. "Won't ever drop you like that again!" she promises the sword, sheathing it into her scabbard. Helen leaps to her feet and speeds towards the village gate. 

"Sorry Tak but it wouldn't have worked out between us. We're just from different sides of the tracks!" she yells with a laugh at the raging caveman. Even after such a close call Helen can't help but feel like laughing, feeling like her old self for the first time since receiving the terrible news. She sprints out of the village as fast as her long legs can carry her, not even turning back around to see if they are pursuing her. 
*
"TAK MASTER OF ISLAND!!!!!"* Tak bellows with such volume that it can be heard through the whole village. No one has ever defied him like this, and he means on making the "Golden Pretty" suffer. Tak grabs up a huge spiked stone club from his hut and runs towards his disappointed and hungry Dino mount, Uki, unsnapping the chain around its neck. He leaps atop the beast and slaps its right haunch. 

*"FOLLOW!!"* he commands.

Uki nods and growls menacingly. They bolt out of the village like a bat out of hell, kicking up a trail of dust in their wake. Tak rubs his puffy right eye which he can barely see out of, but he grins as he imagines ripping Helen limb from limb.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 17, 2009)

*Primevil Island.....
*
Alex was moving with the others but he just continued walking without caring for the others. Suddenly he looked around him and without even understanding he found himself into the middle of the forest. There was nobody from the crew around him and all he could listen was strange sounds, from the forest's animals.
*
"Where the hell am I?"* Alex wondered himself while looking around and continued in front. His ear got a sound coming to him from far inside the trees. The ground started shaking from the heavy and fast footsteps like that thing that was coming closer has targeted Alex already. From the opening next to the trees a huge creature's head appeared with tremendous jaws ready to smash anything. 
Aex didn't move at all and just slowly turned his head up to look the creature straight in its eyes. "Dino....but you are in my way, so just move a step right so I can pass." Alex said as he continued walking slowly forward without even caring about the dinosaur.
 The huge Ceratosaurus was angry, mad and the most important hungry. It opened its mouth wide and roared as a sound impact reached the whole island. The air from its breath also moved Alex's hair that was already next to the dino. *"Stingy.."* And in an instant he delivered a kick in a flash sending the dino right with force through the trees ramming everything on its path. Several trees smashed down and dust from the ground was flying around. Alex continued his way in front when the ror of the Ceratosaurus can be heard again. 
*"GROUAACHHH!!!!!"* the figure of the dino trying to stand up again can be seen from far and out of dusty cloud that is around but Alex just ignores the beast as he walks forward. Alex approaches a path as he can sense something coming closer. 

Helen runs in high speeds without looking back at all as a large man on a small strange creature like a dino was following her with wide open jaws.  *"BITE ! BITE!"* the man on the dino was shouting with a loud voice as the it was getting closer and closer to Helen.
Helen was still running but the man with the dino already reached her. It opened its huge jaws just behind Helen's back but a moment before it crunches her, a bamf sound like a shot smashed the dino's mouth on the ground. Helen stopped as she looked back and saw Alex with his fist covered in blood standing between her and Tak.
*"Leave this to me"* Alex said with his calm voice as the beast with Tak still on it was standing up. 
Alex was ready to destroy his opponent when a shot from a rifle pierced Alex's shoulder throwing him on his knees. *"Bad timing"* Alex whispered like giving a shit from the bullet and the hole on his shoulder. A whole group of strange men appeared from the trees as they all surrounded Alex. He didn't even manage to react when the strange men threw with force hard ropes and wrapped him. They all grabbed him from around as he was unable to move now. The coward Tak approached Alex now that was on his knees and with brutal force smashed his face splitting blood around.
*"NO ONE HURT TAK!!!!!" *He yelled so loud that his voice could be heard everywhere.*"Moron, just wait until I free myself from these ropes"* Alex responded calmly while blood was flowing down his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2009)

*Primevil Island...*
Doc Willoby calmly strolls through the jungle with a big leather satchel thrown over his shoulder. The entire jungle is a treasure trove of rare plants and flowers which could be invaluable to creating more potent medicine. The absolute biological diversity of the place makes him wish he could just sit around and examine each plant one by one for the rest of his life and yet he'd barely even scratch the surface.

He notices a bright pink flower as big as his fist growing on the ground. "Hmm..." he mutters, scratching his gray bushy beard. Willoby kneels down and examines the flower. As he kneels suddenly his hat flies off his head and he can feel something fast moving whiz by his left ear. Willoby instinctively ducks behind a tree. He touches his ear and sees blood on his hand. 

"Well, well. It looks like I got a sniper on my ass," he mumbles, "Dang my senses are dull. That shit wouldn't have happened 10 years ago!" 

175 meters away Godric lays on long tree branch hidden under his camouflage cloak. He had been tracking a Stegosaurus until the old man popped into his view. So Godric decided to skip the Stego for later and have some fun with the stranger instead. He reloads his bolt action sniper rifle and takes aim, waiting for Willoby to move from behind the tree. 

Patience is the key to being a successful sniper and Godric has that in spades. He'll wait there for as long as it takes. He'll wait, and then he'll wait some more, the only thing left in doubt is whether this old man wants to die now or later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2009)

*With Karma...*

As Karma watches the two boys, her mind drifts back to her home, an island called Akawa...back when she was learning with the infamous 'Tri-blade Lewis'....

*A month or two ago...*

Karma sits with her legs crossed, her eyes closed in meditation. Her katana is layed out on her lap in front of her, still in it's sheath. Directly in front of her sits Tri-blade Lewis, the island's resident swordsman.

Tri-blade couldn't have been any more than 40, but he had been to the New World and back. He had been first mate of the Blackjack Pirates, and infamous group of adventurers who got their name from the jack of spades their captain had tatooed on his neck. He hadn't asked them to, but his entire crew had also gotten the tatoo, on varying parts of their body. Tri-blade claimed the things he had seen in the New World had shown him how short life can be, and after the captain, Jonny Blackjack Trevor, had been killed, he had left the crew and returned to his home. He was the one who had originaly inspired first Kent, and the Goro, to leave their island in search of power and riches.

He stood an unassuming 5'9, his blond hair cropped short to his head. 3 swords rested on his back, two crossed in an 'X', the other one hanging down the middle. His face was relaxed, and he wore a simple tunic and pants. Suddenly he stood, silent as a jungle cat. After a split second, Karma stood as well, without opening her eyes. Tri-blade smiled slightly.

*"You've done well over the past few years Karma,"* He said. "It is almost time for you to follow your brother and his best friend into the open sea." Karma took the praise with silence, but inside she was leaping with joy. Praise from Tri-blade was rare, and here he was, telling her she was finally ready. *"The ocean is dangerous."* Tri-blade cautioned. *"She will welcome you into her embrace like a lover, and then will try to strangle you, poison you, or stab in the back. She is not to be trifled with, and only the bravest can safely traverse her as you seek to do."* Karma nodded politely, but Tri-blade seemed not to notice. *Remember what I have told you. As your attacks are named after beasts of old, should you attacks be like beasts of old. As the dragon is fierce, quick, and unyielding, so must you be. As the phoenix is beautiful as it takes life, so must you. As the Naagloshii does, you must pretend to be something you are not until the moment you strike. As Set rules the ancient deserts, so you must bend what is around you to your will."* He bowed low to Karma. *"I have had many apprentices, all skilled in the way of the sword. But you, Karma, show more promise than any before you. I have faith in you."* He looked her sqaurely in the eye. *"I expect great things from you."* Karma nearly cried with happiness, only containing herself by a hair's breath.

"Thank you." She choked, bowing low.

*"Go, apprentice. Achieve greatness.

It is waiting for you."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2009)

*Primevil Island...*
Helen sprints flat out through the grasslands of the huge valley that surrounds the Neanderthal village on all sides. While her footspeed is impressive, Tak has already gained on her due to the superior speed of his Dinosaur mount. She can hear him cursing at her at the top of his lungs. 

*"WHY YOU RUN FROM TAK!??!"* he screams, *"YOU HURT TAK!!!" * The large caveman raises his spiked club into the air and shakes it over his head. 

Helen inclines her head slightly at him as she tries to increase her speed but she's almost at her limit, "Said the caveman who...TRIED TO MARRY ME AND FEED ME TO A DAMN DINOSAUR!!!" she retorts. 

*"TAK MASTER OF ISLAND!!!"* he yells back, as if this is good enough reason and an excuse. Meanwhile Uki closes in on Helen, slowly but surely. 

"And Helen really starting to get pissed off!!" Helen yells back. She brakes to a halt suddenly, spinning around to face Tak, and drawing her Katana. 

Tak grins devilishly as she stops and he spurs Uki towards her. He leans over and swings his club around like a golfer, except his golf ball is Helen's face instead. Helen however has different ideas. She focuses in on Uki's legs as he charges at her and she rolls low to the ground, swerving beside Uki and slicing the Dino's achilles tendons nimbly with her sword. Tak swings at her at the same time but Helen lands on the ground, flat on her stomach, the club missing her by mere inches. 

Uki howls in protest and tumbles to the ground face first. Tak flies off of Uki and lands unceremoniously on his head. The caveman hears Uki crying and quickly leaps to his feet, running towards his pet. Uki lays on his side and yelps in pain. *"NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!"* Tak yells with huge tears rolling down his face, *"YOU HURT UKI!!!!! WHY?! WHY?!"* He hugs Uki's face and begins wailing like a baby, rocking back and forth with Uki in his arms. 

Helen who just second ago was ready to slice Uki to little bits can't help but frown at Tak's pain and childlike tears, as it seems genuine. She sighs and shakes her head, "You were going to knock my head off last time I checked you know!" she chastises him like mother does to a child. 

*"SO?!?!"* Tak retorts and he pounds his chest, *"TAK MASTER OF!!" 
*
"TAK MASTER OF ISLAND BLAH BLAH BLAH!" Helen interjects, "Okay I get it!" 

Helen just stares at Tak and rolls her eyes, then she does something which she hopes she won't regret as she sheathes her sword and walks towards them. Tak tries to wave Helen away but Helen slaps his hand. "YOU WANT ME TO HELP YOU OR NOT!?!?" she yells at Tak. The giant sobbing Neanderthal glares at Helen, balling up his fists, and for a second she thinks he's going to attack but then he backs away and shows her Uki's legs. Helen kneels down next to the Dino and checks the two slice wounds which she dealt it. They are as precise as a surgeons cuts and she's rather proud of her handiwork but the creatures pain assuages her pride. 

"I know a doctor...well he's really a vet too who might be able to help," she mutters. Suddenly Tak grabs up Helen, SHIT!" she exclaims unable to reach for her sword. Instead of ripping her arms off however he just gives her a bone crunching hug. 

*"YOU HELP UKI, HELP TAK!!"* he exclaims. Helen nods, unable to breathe, "Fine....just let me down!" she gasps. Tak lets her go and smiles at Helen, rubbing he back of his head apologetically. *"TAK SORRY!!"* he tells her. 

"Yeah, yeah, I'm sorry t....."
*
"CLEAVING WIND!!"* a voice shouts suddenly and a speed blur moves past Tak out of nowhere. A tall man with a sword extended appears in front of the caveman, he looks at Helen and winks at her. Suddenly Tak's entire midsection splits open and blood jets out like a geyser. Tak clutches his stomach in disbelief, *"Tak....master of Isl....."* he crumples to the ground in a heap and says nothing more.

The Swordsman kicks Tak in the midsection and spits at him, "You weren't worth keeping alive to begin with!" then he turns towards Helen and bows, twirling his sword around in salute, "Names Pharaoh my dear. I saw how handy you were with that fancy blade of yours. Care to dance?" 

Helen glares at Pharaoh, the caveman didn't deserve that she thinks and she feels anger well up inside her body. "Sure but I hope you don't have a problem with me leading!" They both race at each other and clash swords.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 17, 2009)

*Vault Island with Lin
*
Line watched as Crassus transformed, he got bigger and his skin changed color all his wounds seemed to be healed over and roots appeared at his feet and leaves grew out of his head

"What the hell a tree zoan?" Lin said in shock

She looked down at her blood stained hands and looked back up at Crassus, she ran at him. She allowed him the throw a punch to test his speed, it was slower. She moved to parried the attack and counter strike but she could no longed budge his hand she decided to instead evade the attack and she dug he claws into him and met more resistance than before. There wasn't even blood this time. She retreated and stood and watched him and he walked toward her. He was much slower she could just walk away and he wouldn't catch her. She opened her mouth and another blast of ice and slow blasted down the corridor at Crassus, he didn't even stop he just continued powering forward. 

"What to do" Lin thought
"If I use that I will have to be very careful" she said to herself

She pursed her lips and a thin plume of blue flame shot out at Crassus he began to beat at the blue flame. Unlike normal fire it was resistant to being outed so easily. He eventually outed the fire shiny ice crystals reflected light that was shining through the windows.

"Bigger" Lin said

She opened her mouth wider and blew a thicker bar of fire, Crassus was too big to dodge it licked all over him and he screamed and started to try to out it but the fire just spread to his hand. She blew another bar of fire and he was engulfed in fire after a a short while. The fire burned out and left a huge crystaline figure as she staggered down the hall.

"I need to find the others" Lin said as she reverted to her human form

*Primevil Island, With Nicobi
*
Nicobi sat facing a small fire. He was roasting the tails of the Spinosaurs the fire popped and crackled happily as he licked his lips

"I hope these are good" Nicobi said

He looked down at her blood stained knuckles and shook his head.

"I don't even know if I'm close to even getting it" Nicobi said
"Maybe this stuff is not for me"

He looked at his Shoki wili and reached for one of the axes when he heard a loud scream he turned to see a huge stegosaurus thunder into the clearing. He grabbed his axes but a huge man with a huge sword appeared in front of the stegosaurus with a huge weird looking sword. It was a little bigger than one Shoka wili. He got up and shouted at the newcomer

"Hey what are you doing" Nicobi shouted

Alex turned to see the source of the noise the frightened animal spun and slammed it's spiked tail into Alex sending him flying through the air. He slammed into the cliff face and fell to the ground. His body was contorted his bones looked to be in odd angles. The Stegosaurus retreated into the forest, Nicobi walked over to Alex. His body was bent up his neck looked to be broken. 

"Damm I didn't mean for that to happen" Nicobi said 

Nicobi shook his head and bent to close Alex's eyes

"Aye what are you doing" Alex said

Nicobi jumped back

"You interrupted my hunt"
"I'm sorry about that" Nicobi said
"So what are you going to do to compensate me?" Alex said

He got to his feet his bones popping back into place with soft pops and snaps.

"I have some tail steaks on the grill" Nicobi said motioning toward the small fire
"But how did you do that" Nicobi said
"Food?" Alex said ignoring his question
"I've been tracking that thing for an hour"
"Well I said I was sorry jeez what do you want from me"
"Can you use those things?" Alex said pointing at the axes

Nicobi took a step back

"Since you messed up my hunt, I'm going to hunt you"
"I'd like to see you try" Nicobi said readying himself
"I'll do more than try" Alex said with a grim smile
"Run" Alex said 
"Like hell I will" Nicobi said readying himself for battle


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 17, 2009)

*Zaroof Island, With Rensuei and Sontei*

Sontei and Rensuei walked through the town there were a few people that gave them an odd look but most people just acknowledged them and said hi.

"Can you tell me where the bar is?" Sontei asked a man
"_Yes sure it's right down the street last building on the right_"
"Thanks" Sontei said
"I guess there are more decent humans that I thought" Rensuei said
"They aren't all bad you know" Sontei said 
"I don't think they are all bad, the vast majority are just useless scum" Rensuei said with a snarl
"Just keep your manners in check" Sontei said 
"Yea yea, once they keep theirs in check I'll have no reason to teach anyone respect"

Sontei just shook his head as he pushed his way into the bar. A hulk of a fishman stood behind the bar serving drinks

"Whoa he's huge" Sontei said
"Jimbei is bigger, what's your point" Rensuei

Sontei walked up to the bar and sat down with Rensuei next to him

"My name is Sontei, this is Rensuei"
"We were just passing through with our friends"
"*My name is Jon, that's the name these guys gave me*" he said looking at a group of men drinking
"*Ahhh been so long since I saw another fishman*"
"*I thought there was another fishman living here*"
"*Bah that old mad octopus, all he does is talk about old things*"
"We'd like to meet him" Sontei said
"*Aye, he lives in a cave near the beach on the southern coast of the island*"
"Thanks" Sontei said
"*Aye, can you take this to him*" 

Jon walked over to a huge barrel and lifted it easily and tossed it toward the pair of fishmen. Rensuei caught it and held it on his shoulder

"*Healing water*" Jon said with a smile
"*What ever you need from him, make sure you get it before you give that to him*" Jon said with a laugh
"Thanks again Jon" Sontei said with a smile
"Oh our friends may come there here" Rensuei said
"*Aye, I'll take care of them*" Jon said

Sontei and Rensuei walked out of the bar and made their way toward the southern coast of the island

"Hey how did I end up holding this?" Rensuei asked
"You caught it" 
"I see the cave up ahead" Sontei said before Rensuei could start complaining

They made their way toward the cave, it was a normal looking cave with a chair sitting on a rock

"Hello" Sontei shouted
"Who is out there?" a voice came from the cave
"Jon, is that you"
"I've been waiting for days, for you to bring me my..." 
"Ohh hooo hooo, who are you young sprats"

Rensuei and Sontei exchanged looks

"Remember what the bar tender said give him the alcohol after"
"Yea yea"
"I'm Sontei and this is my friend Rensuei" Sontei said
"Call me Hatti" the old octopus said offering one of his many hands to each of them


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 18, 2009)

With Jason-

He slept peacefully in his own room, his own bed and under the rest of the group. He liked the captain's quarters, It was roomy, it was feet below the deck and it had the only access point to the secondary storage room. The room all his mask supplies and cola is stored in. He also liked his bed, Its a large king sized bed. Under it is a secondary bed that rolls out. This is usually where Eve sleeps, Except currently as she is stuck upstairs due to being conscious. 

Sparky's bed is a pillow that rests on a dressed next to Jason's bed. Sparky hates to be too far away from Jason and chooses to sleep close.  There are three doors in his room. One on the ceiling leading to the cabin, One on the far wall leading to the storage room. The final door is hidden alongside the wall headed to the kitchen. This door was put in because Jason got tired of crawling up a ladder when he got hungry for a midnight snack.

"JASON!!!" Eve called down. "Quiet you can't wake him up!" Belle shouts at her. "But i fought hard for Jason~ i want him to kiss my wound and make it better~" she pointed at a bandage on her right breast. "Odd..." Kayne blinked. "Yeah, She's kinda slutty when it comes to Jason." Nolan commented, lighting up a cigarette. "Why's that?" Kayne asked. "Dunno." He let out a puff of smoke. "Now go make me a sandwich." 

SWAP! Two pieces of bread smack both of Nolan's cheeks. "There, You're a sandwich." Kayne pours some mustard onto Nolan's head. "With mustard." She smiled and walked off. "This is why i like docile women." He commented, taking a finger and trying the mustard. "I don't taste half bad though. Kinda got a smokey flavor." He smirked at his joke.

"Oi! navigator! shouldn't you be navigating?" Bolt shouts. "Shouldn't you be first mating or something?" Nolan yawned. "The hell does that even mean!?" Bolt shouts. "I don't know. I'm tired, I'm gonna take a nap." The navigator walks over to the mast, puts his hands behind his head and falls down asleep. "Oi! since Jason's asleep that makes me the captain!" Nolan simply snored louder.

"We hit the jackpot!" Joseph and Paegun walk onto the LTP's ship with panties on their head. "You wouldn't believe the stuff hana wears." Joseph comments. "It's hard to take you serious with panties on your head.." Belle blinked. "They are for good luck..." Joseph slowly takes the panties off. "Yeah...." Paegun coughs and follows. "You forgot you damn perverts!" Belle whacked them both over the head.

"Heh, You're just made no one wants to see your panties." Joseph turns his back. Belle's face was an odd mix of angry and embarrassed. "I've seen them. They are not cute." Eve comments. "YOU WEAR A BIKINI FOR UNDERWEAR! DON'T JUDGE ME!!!" Belle shouts. "My bikini's are exotic and beautiful." Eve turns her head.

"Sigh. This crew has some serious issues...." Kama thought to himself as he adjusted his mask. "Heh..." A smile came across his face as the arguing continued down below. "Somehow... We always end up attracting another oddball...." The Little Tree pirates, There is no normal person on this ship.. No one seems to be able to get along... But somehow, Jason has united those who would be enemies on their own.. 

"Mmm~ Cola~" Jason begins to drool in his sleep, blissfully unaware of the event's on the deck above.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2009)

_*Helen vs. Pharaoh...*_
Helen and her foe cross swords, exchanging vicious sword strikes in a flurry. Pharaoh wields a jade bladed saber with just his right hand, a smile on his face, while Helen uses a two handed grip, her face pure concentration.  

Pharaoh parries a stab at his midsection and backs Helen up with a flurry of his own stabs, moving forward with economical motion almost like a fencer. Helen pumps her arms furiously, deflecting each stab. They lock stares, her icy blue eyes and his brown eyes and its almost as if the air between them sparkles with electricity. Pharaoh disengages suddenly and hops backwards, creating space between them.   

"What's your name girl?" he asks Helen, narrowing his eyes as if in some kind of recognition.

"Helen," she replies, circling slowly around him and twirling her Katana.  

"Helen?" he repeats questioningly, "Never heard of you...but your sword style is familiar..." he mumbles. 

Helen shrugs, "Well I've trained with a lot of masters," she replies, "Anyhow shall we continue?"  She changes the grip of her katana so that she holds the blade facing downwards at the ground, then she takes  a deep breath focusing her ki. 

*"TITANS WRATH!!"* she screams, stabbing the blade into the ground. The earth around her rumbles and a fast moving shockwave of invisible force radiates along the ground towards Pharaoh. He stands his ground however and slashes horizontally at the shockwave, cutting it in half along the center and it explodes on either side of him but leaves him unharmed.  

_No one's ever done that to my attack before?!_ Helen thinks inwardly. 

As the smoke clears Pharaoh suddenly is gone. Helen looks around trying to track his movement. "As a matter of fact you do remind me of someone," he whispers into her ear appearing behind her in a flash of speed. Helen has no time to react as he stabs his saber into her spins and straight through her chest. Pharaoh eyes twinge suddenly as he feel no resistance between her body and his blade. "Well fuck me!" Helen's body shimmers like a ghost and winks out into nothingness. 

*"Ghost Flicker..."* Helen whispers, crouching by his right side. She slashes at his midsection in a fast moving arc but Pharaoh manages to slide backwards as if he's on roller skates. Helen manages to score him lightly across the side but all she did was cut his shirt really. _Damn he's fast! _ Helen thinks, shaking her head in frustration. 

Pharaoh nods and laughs suddenly, "Yup I know that goddamn move. Because the guy that used it on me almost cut out my intestines and left me naught but a bloody, greasy, stain, back on Shabondy. It took me months to recover from that." 

Helen looks at him incredulously. Besides her there's only two others who know the Ghost Flicker technique, her father, the inventor of it, and Akami, after he mimiced it from her. 

"Are you one of Rolands students?" Pharaoh asks her. Helen's eyes widen in recognition, Roland is her fathers name. "Just seeing that move makes my old scar burn up like its on fire," he rips off his shirt revealing a single horizontal scar going across the entire length of his midsection. 

Helen feels almost sick to her stomach suddenly, "I'm..." she looks down at the ground uncertainly, "I'm his daughter," she says quietly.

Pharaoh laughs in a fit at her response, "Well isn't destiny a fickle bitch!" he guffaws, "Here I've been training for years to pay back that SOB and I get to fight his daughter instead!" 

He raises his Jade colored saber at her and shakes his head. "I'm sorry my dear but you just aren't as good as _Daddy_!" He stabs at Helen from long distance, an almost casual stab really. Helen tenses up waiting for an attack but sees, nor senses nothing. 

"Wait for it!" Pharaoh mutters.  

Suddenly an air shaped bullet hits Helen in the midsection and doubles her over onto her knees and she coughs up blood as if she's been shot.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 18, 2009)

*Zaroof Island, With Rensuei and Sontei
*
"Hatti" 
"He looks kinda like Hacchi don't you think" Rensuei said softly
"You sprats know Hacchi?" Hatti said
"It's been years since we saw him" Rensuei said
"You were on Tiger's ship?" Hatti asked
"Yes we were, not from the start though" Rensuei said
"How do you know Hacchi?" Sontei asked
"He's my nephew"
"So you sprats made your own crew when Tiger died too?"
"Not at the same time" Rensuei said
"When Tiger died and Jimbei took over they crew sort of fell apart"
"Arlong and a lot of others left"
"We were too young to set sail on out own" Rensuei said

Sontei cleared his throat

"Hatti, someone told us you were a smith" Sontei said 
"Was?"
"Still am" Hatti said with a laugh

Sontei pulled the sword from his waist and handed it to Hatti

"Can you tell me anything about this sword?"

Hatti pulled the blade free and there was a ringing in the air

"Whooo hooo hoooo"
"Look at this, I never thought I'd see this again"
"You know about it?" Sontei asked
"This blade is one of 5 blades made by Gunyin"
"You mean Gunyin the fishman sword smith?" Sontei asked in disbelief
"Yes, where is the other one?" Hatti asked excitedly
"Other one?" Sontei asked
"Yes, this is one half of a pair"
"I only have this one, I won it from a human in a duel"
"I see" Hatti said with a sad smile
"This one is Tenkaze by the look of it"
"It's supposed to have a gentle aura, very light"
"It cut me" Sontei said showing Hatti the wound on his hand
"It misses it's brother" Hatti said
"What's the name of the brother?" Sontei asked
"Makaze" Hatti said
"There is a story, Gunyin made a sword for a human"
"Tenkaze was that sword"
"The human was dis pleased with the sword and made Gunyin forge him a new sword Makaze"
"The human threw Tenkaze away and took Makaze for his own sword"
"The thing is the sword cannot live without it's brother and killed the human"
"So how does Tenkaze live alone?"
"Tenkaze is gentle, it can function alone, but Makaze is violent and needs it's brother to calm it"
"Makaze has killed many humans"
"Where is it?" Sontei asked excitedly
"Some human had it the last I heard"
"That sword is so dangerous when it's alone I refuse to believe anyone is wielding it"
"Probably on a mantle somewhere or in a vault" Hatti said shaking his head
"Rensuei were are going to find that sword" Sontei said with a serious face

Rensuei wasn't paying attention to them though, he was looking out to sea. A striped brown figure erupted from the water and flew toward Rensuei spines clashed with a loud noise. Rensuei kicked out and slashed violently at a fishman that looked almost identical to him

"Stop that you two" Hatti said heatedly
"I swear you lion fish are so violent" Hatti said

Rensuei took a step back and regarded what looked like a taller more built version of himself.

"Who are you" Rensuei snarled dropping to all fours
"You disrespectful little shit, hasn't anyone told you it's proper manners to offer your name first?"
"I guess not" Rensuei said almost foaming at the mouth
"I said to calm down" Hatti said getting between the two fishmen
"Rensuei this is Ganshen" Hatti said introducing the two

Rensuei stood up as Ganshen stared Rensuei down, Sontei walked over the Rensuei and said softly. 

"Did you notice he used spines from his elbow to block yours?"
"Yes, I'd love to know how he did that" Rensuei said his voice still hot
"OK OK, I don't know why you lion fish have to be so aggressive and violent"
"Because it's in our nature" 
"Because it's in our nature"

Rensuei and Ganshen began to stare at each other again

"This is going to be a long day" Hatti said shaking his head


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 18, 2009)

*Stray Cat vs. Bubbles*

"She's right, these'll just buy me time; her Bubblegum Alarm can still harden and protect her from cutting attacks, and the soft parts protect her from the Bomb Bubbles... wait, maybe there is a way..." Stray Cat couldn't help be let a grin spread across his face as he thought of his plan to finish the fight.

"Well then, let's see you cut this, Bubblegum Alarm!" Bubbles yelled as she threw another series of stretching punches with her hard bubblegum armor covering her fists.

"Neko Bomb Bubbles." Stray Cat said to himself as he fired a few bombs.

*Pop! Pop! Pop!*

Stray Cat detonated the Bomb Bubbles, first cracking the bubblegum and then sneaking a bubble into the cracks in the gum before detonating it to blow the gum apart.

"Stop it kitty! You're not being a very good plaything now!" Bubbles said with a frown, her anger not faked this time.

"Neko Fangs!" Stray Cat said as he launched his spinning bubble attack.

"Nice try, but I can see the air warping with those! Bubblegum Alarm!" Bubbles said as she made her bubblegum armor hard to take the hit.

*Pop! Pop! Pop!*

A few of the remaining Neko Bomb Bubbles exploded, blowing the armor apart before the Neko Fangs tore into Bubbles.  Bubbles reacted fast though and turned part of her armor soft just in time to block some of the bomb blasts from tearing the armor apart completely.

"That's the flaw in her abilities," Stray Cat thought to himself with a grin, "She can make her armor hard _or_ soft to deal with blunt or cutting attacks, but she can't make it hard *and* soft.  If I assault her with both cutting and blunt attacks, I can bring her down eventually."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Primevil Island*

"I have no quarrel with you, let me pass." Anji said.

"I'm sorry, but I'm afraid I can't."

"I know."

With that the two men rushed at each other, ready to fight to the death if necessary. Robard opened with a flurry of punches and kicks which Anji managed to brush aside for the most part.

"Hmph," Anji grunted after the first short exchange, "None of those blows connected very well, yet the pain was as if they were clean hits..."

"Yes, I suppose it isn't quite sporting of me not to reveal my power," Robard said with a grin, "I ate the Itami Itami no Mi, making me a pain man.  I take pride in my ability to fight, though with my devil fruit it almost doesn't even seem fair."

"I see, that explains that then.  Since you were so kind to reveal to me the secret behind your technique, I will now demonstrate a sample of my own ability."  Anji said as he prepared to enter a meditative state.

Anji rushed forward, his speed certainly not too fast for an expert like Robard, but it still put Robard on the defensive; facing down the charging monk was like facing an oncoming train.  Anji's right fist blurred forward, Robard quickly reacted (noting that the monk's attack speed was significantly higher than his usual movement speed) and raised his left arm to block the blow.

"Futae no Kiwami!" Anji roared as he slammed his fist into Robard.

"Impressive strength, but not good enough!" Robard said as he delivered a powerful right punch to Anji's face. "In truth it doesn't matter how strong he is." Robard thought to himself, "First, no matter what tricks he has, he's no match for me in hand-to-hand combat, and second, I can simply block any feelings of pain to shrug off his attacks, and with my ability to overload him with pain, this match is so over..."  Just then Anji's left arm swung forward, connecting with Robard's chest, deliver another Futae no Kiwami, the force of the blow sliding Robard back several feet.

"Impossible!" Robard said in shock, "The pain of that last punch should have dropped you to the ground."

"I specialize in meditation techniques," Anji answered, "Don't think you're the only one who knows how to close himself off to pain."

"But that's impossible; if you're that deep into a meditative state then there's no way you could function so well in combat."

"I think you underestimate my devotion to my meditation, but you are right in this case, I do have to at least partially leave my meditative state to fight, but pain isn't something I fear.  I have a past that I cannot run away from and that I need to atone for. If that means I need to be baptized in this pain, then so be it."

"Haha! You are interesting, this certainly makes up for the loss of prey earlier." Robard said with a grin, preparing to get serious in a fight for the first time in awhile.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 18, 2009)

With Shin in his dreamworld

Cleaned and with a full stomach he exited the bedroom, his apparent servant Rek walked in front of him and stopped right before a flight of stairs.He bent over and said."Go ahead sir."

While it all appeared very bizarre to Shin he couldn't help but kick Rek down the flight of stairs.Groans and yelps could be heard as the noble turned servant fell down the stairs.

"You know, you'd think that it wouldn't be that amusing to me because Rek was so willing......But I still find it funny as hell."Shin snickered as he made his way down the stairs, carefully clutching a rail to prevent himself from falling since he was laughing so hard.

Downstairs he was in for another surprise, his entire family was present but that wasn't even the biggest shock.With them was a blond girl with green eyes, wearing a kimono like the rest of the people present in the room.Two golden revolver were tucked between the obi.

"What the...."But before Shin could finish his sentence the girl bowed respectfully before walking over to him and planting a kiss on his cheek."Good morning, Shin-Sama."

Shin was a little creeped out, he wasn't even used to not being insulted when Annie opened her mouth and her she was kissing him and acting so respectfully.

If Shin didn't know any better he'd say this Annie was the perfect woman for him, he wanted a woman with the Nihonese female respectful attitude and personality minus the Nihonese appearance. The dark hair and dark eyes on the pale skin didn't really do it for him.

"I'm not so......Sure about this."As enjoyable as this world seemed there was something really off.Maybe it was just his gut, it kept stirring as if his instinct was telling him there was something was going on and that was keeping him from fully accepting this reality but he couldn't help but try and explore this world.

As weird as it seemed it gave him this feeling he was happy and belonged here.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 18, 2009)

_Rek vs. Itches_

Since both Rek and Commodore Itches have not yet realized that the other is much weaker than they thought, neither one has actually attacked. Their 'battle' now consisted of the two trying to move from their position. However when one of them does the same. 

"It's as if..."

"...He's reading my movements."

_Jun vs. Marine Captains_

Jun kept on her toes, dodging and punching the captains whenever she could. Fighting 4 swordsmen at once proved more difficult unarmed, but she was having a hard time getting near her spear with them continously attacking her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2009)

*With Annie...*
The aftermath of the battle with Garuda. Annie, her brother James, and her mother Sarah, stand beside each other. Annie however sweatdrops under her mothers stern gaze. 

"Annie Desiree Clementine, where in tarnation did you learn to shoot like that!?" Sarah asks her daughter. 

Annie sighs, she knows that tone of voice all to well. When she was a kid it would usually end up with her being sent to the corner for a timeout or depending on the severity of her mischief, a spanking. As she's gotten older her mother has settled for good old fashioned groundings. Annie stares at the empty revolver in her hand while wondering just how to explain to them both that this is all just  a dream, without sounding insane in the process of course, "Well it's hard to explain..." 

Sarah snatches the revolver out of Annie's hand, "You know that I don't want this kind of life for you Annie!" she exclaims and throws the revolver across the ground "The both of you!" she adds at James. 

Annie squirms slightly, trying to finesse her words, "Well I did save a bunch of people from getting killed at least," she mumbles. 

Sarah laughs and shakes her head, "Oh don't get cute with me Missie."

"I certainly didn't teach you to shoot like that young lady," she remarks and her eyes narrow as if in thought, "Don't tell me your crazy dad showed you how!" she exclaims, balling up her fists, "Oh when I see him I'm gonna...." 

"It wasn't Dad!" Annie interjects, "I was kidnapped by an evil corporation when I was nine and they forced me to become an assassin," Annie blurts out.  

Both Sarah and James stare at Annie just how she knew they would, as if she's gone plumb loco. 

"Did you hit your head or something?" James asks Annie.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2009)

*2 Years ago on Mist Island...*
Helen walks into the dining area of the Silver Mist Dojo carrying a tray with a kettle of tea. She wears makeup and a regal looking silver Kimono. Her blond hair is done up into a formal geisha style as is customary of upper class women on the island.  

All the students in the dojo have taken a break for afternoon tea and they sit in small groups on mats around low tables. At the front of the dining hall, sits Helen's father, Roland, the Swordmaster of the dojo. Helen walks towards her father first and elegantly curtsies before him and pours him a cup of tea with graceful efficiency. Roland bows his head towards her and smiles, "Thank you Helen, you are a good daughter." 

Helen smiles gratefully in return, "You are welcome father," she replies. As she walks off to the serve the other tables, a small group of advanced students in the back eye Helen. "I think I'm in love, just look at that body," one of them mutters, a dark haired young man named Kenji, Rolands best student. 

"Do you want to die?" whispers a student sitting next to him, "She's Sensei's daughter." Kenji shrugs and continues eyeing Helen, "I know and only Sensei's best student should be worthy of her." Helen reaches their table and smiles benignly as she pours them tea, she pays no attention to Kenji however. Helen finishes and curtsies towards them, turning around to walk away but then Kenji reaches out his right hand and slaps her rear end. 

Helen freezes for several seconds, becoming red faced as Kenji snickers behind her. "Sorry my hand slipped," Kenji mutters. Helen however walks away without saying anything. "Oh yeah she wants me!" Kenji whispers. 
_
Later that day..._
Class ends and the students head out of the dojo. Kenji and two of his fellow students walk down a dirt path back towards town. As they walk and talk amongst themselves, suddenly Helen leaps out from behind a tree just up the path and she blocks their way. Her appearance is much different now, with no makeup. Her hair is long and loose and she wears faded jeans, and a loose white tunic. 

Kenji however focuses on the Katana strapped to a belt around her waist. "What are you doing Helen?" Kenji asks her queerly, "Your father's gonna throw a fit if he sees you with a sword..."

"SHUT UP!" Helen interjects. She draws her Katana and points at Kenji's own sheathed Katana, "Draw your sword."

Kenji looks at his two mates and they start laughing, "Have you gone insane?" Kenji asks her. He walks towards Helen with an amused face, "Listen if you're mad about me grabbing your ass, I'm sorry, but we both know you liked it!" he adds arrogantly. Helen narrows her eyes at Kenji and her face becomes red with anger. 

*BABLAM!*

Suddenly she moves faster then Kenji can react and she blasts him in the jaw with the butt end of her sword hilt. Kenji falls backwards, clutching his face, and he lands unceremoniously onto his rear end. His eyes bug out with anger, "YOU BITCH!!" he snarls at Helen. Kenji leaps to his feet and charges at her trying to grab her by the shoulders, but Helen easily side steps him and trips him with her right foot, causing him to fall face first into the dirt.

Both of Kenji's friends stare in awe at Helen, "Where did she learn to do that?" one of them whispers, "Sensei doesn't teach females."

"You will apologize!" Helen demands of Kenji. He climbs back to his feet and shakes his head at her, "Nope!" he retorts, "You want to play swords!? WELL LET'S PLAY!!!" and he draws his Katana, pointing it at her. 

"Whoa Kenji she's the sensei's daughter for Oda's sake!" one of his friends exclaims in alarm. 

"SHUT THE HELL UP!" Kenji snarls back. He charges at Helen who calmly stands her ground. In one smooth movement they both slash at each other. Kenji slashes at Helen's face but Helen parries his attack and twirls her sword around in a blur, knocking Kenji off balance and blasting his sword out of his hands. Kenji hits the floor with a thud and feels cold steel dig into his Adams Apple. Helen looms over him with her Katana pointed at his throat. "Apologize!" she demands. Kenji spits at her, "Fuck you!" Helen cuts him across the right cheek in response and Kenji screams in rage, clutching the right side of his face.  

"You're just a boy playing at a man's game!" she kicks him across the face and sheathes her sword, then she walks away past the two other stunned students. 

"I'M GOING TO TELL YOUR FATHER AND THEN WE'LL SEE WHO GET'S THE LAST LAUGH!!" Kenji yells at her. Hhe leaps back to his feet and attempts to rush her but his two friends restrain him. 

Helen stops short and frowns, he's right. Her father will never forgive this. So she walks back to the dojo to tell her father herself. She feels as if she's walking towards her own execution.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Dunburg port*

     Zero briskly walked though the streets analyzing his next target, the navy was closing in and with no where to run, no crew, no friends, a solo job is dangerous? I need some friends, I need a real ship. He watched as his two stalkers trialed behind him two lovely ladies, prefect trap, heh heh. Zero snags a wallet off a bum pirate and runs fast through the streets swiftly, gracefully dodging people then far away from sight makes sure the marine girls see him walk into a bar.

Two small vodkas, loads of ice. He starts downing drinks and waits for the girls to get in. they see him sitting all alone, as he acts tipsy. Hey babe, your eyes are like the wide ocean blue. Too easy they thought so you want to buy me a drink. heh your going to have to do better overnight to get any alcohol. Get a long island ice tea for the lady, and one for her friend. Hurry up I wanna get you up on me as fast as possible, ignoring the eye rolls he watched them drink fast, not even noticing how intoxicating a single one of them are. 

     He walked over too a booth seat as tipsy as he possibly could why don?t you get this party started as they walked slowly he could see there senses jamming up on them as they could hardly stand. He put the girls together and pinched their noses with his two fingers and held over their mouths they were half passed out so it was no feat to knock them out. He rummaged around the girls frisking them for any keys and he found both room keys and took some money for his expenses.

     Zero walked out of the bar and noticed that these looked like ship keys then it hit him, the naval ship prefect. All at once he was surrounded by 6 pirates Hey you ass! gimme back my money. Gimme gimme never gets. The pirate rushed into the fray and shortly after his friends leapt into the fight with cutlasses and one gun. The pirate pathetically punched at him he was quickly overpowered and throw into his friend leaving him impaled. After the throw he had a good look at his competition.

     He swiftly draws and cuts down two pirates and takes the gunman?s hand, the last chump fell to the ground begging. Suddenly a big push fell into his back and he rolled forward. You idiots can?t do anything right. He had a pole arm the handle was wood so he put his sword back for a draw cut and out lashed a fierce whip, he jumped and did a back handspring landing on his feet then he jumped Dark Slice a blade of darkness shot from his blade and the large captain fell and leaped backward.

     Zero rebounded off the wall and cut down sliced into the spear and it stopped he realized the metal core and threw his foot down and knocked the breath out of the captain before spinning away through the air. During his flip he swung his long masamune and cut through his nose and blinded him with blood. He stood on the ground turned with a cleansing swing of his blade and sheathed his sword. As they were jumping off the ground and running away he roared out. That hand is mine remember the name Death Blade Zero! Ugh this sucks and I still have to take the marine ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2009)

*With Annie...*
Annie finishes explaining literally the story of her life, her real life, to her mother and brother in a nutshell, skipping certain inconvenient parts of course, "....so now I'm sailing with a Pirate crew and we've made it all the way to the Grand Line..."

James looks at his mom and rolls his right index finger around the side of his head, "Yeah she's certifiable Mom..." he mutters. 

"Watch who you call crazy, squirt!" Annie exclaims, punching him in the arm. "Squirt?! You're a squirt, I'm like five inches taller then you!" James is about to say something more but Sarah raises her hand between them, "Okay that's enough." 

She walks towards Annie and places her hands on her daughters shoulders, "Annie its been a long day and yuo've been through a lot...maybe you just need to rest..." she says in a gentle voice. 

Annie shakes her head and shrugs off her mother, "No Mom its the truth I swear! I don't want it to be and I wish this was all real but its not!" she proclaims, staring into her mothers eyes. Her face is almost Annie's mirror image, except older and wiser, yet still youthful looking in her late thirties. "I know I sound like I'm batshit crazy but you've gotta believe me."

Sarah peers into her daughters eyes, measuring her words. As a Marshal she's spent much of her adult life reading others faces and discerning the real picture. "You're telling the truth Annie I can see that," Sarah responds, "But how can I accept what you're telling me. I almost saw you and James die. How can this be_ just_ a dream?" 

"Well now I think you're both crazy!" James interjects. 

Sarah eyes her son with a blank stare and he quickly gazes down at the ground, "Okay I take that back," he amends in a quiet voice. 

Annie sighs in relief, at least her mother believes her now but how can she prove it she wonders. Annie stares at her mother trying to remember something about her that she never told her when she was still alive. Following her mother's tragic death Annie had learned a great deal about the woman's past after the fact. "You were born on Sky Island," Annie tells her mother suddenly. 

A look of recognition flares in Sarah 's eyes. James laughs incredulously however, "Sky Island?! Yeah I'm sorry but this is just nu...."

"Please be quiet James," Sarah interrupts him, "Go on Annie." 

"That's why you have Mantra because you were born up there....and I inherited it from you," Annie can see by the look in her mother's eyes that she's reaching her, "I met Monk Gyatso and the Sky monks. They told me all about how you went back to visit your home when you were my age, and you trained with them to control your mantra." 

Sarah looks down at the ground, not saying anything for awhile and then she chuckles, "I never told anyone that....not even your father," she mutters. 

James does a double take at his mother, "You mean she's telling the truth!?" 

"Trust me James, I wish it wasn't true and that I really was crazy!" Annie retorts.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 18, 2009)

*Zaroof Island, With Rensuei and Sontei*

Rensuei and Ganshen didn't relax a single muscle even after all the alcohol. Sontei and Hatti were off to the side discussing things that wouldn't interest either of them.

"This is the first time I've met another lion fish" Rensuei said his face stony

Ganshen's face softened

"Really? That's weird, Lionfish are very closely knit"
"I only knew my mother and she died when I was very young"
"I grew up alone"
"How did you learn to use your spines?" Ganshen asked
"I was attacked when I was 6 and they reacted to save me"
"How do yours come out of your elbow?"
"Lionfish spines can come out of any joint on their body"
"Each one is different, I see yours come from your fingertips"
"My master is the only other I know who can use finger spines"
"You should go meet him"
"Your master of what?"
"Lionfish have their own brand of fishman karate"
"It's different for all of them because they all have different weapons"
"Mine are elbow spines, yours are finger spines"
"I have back spines and toe spines too" Rensuei said

Ganshen dropped his cup but caught it before it hit the ground

"Show me" Ganshen said looking at Rensuei in disbelief

Rensuei demonstrated his toe spines and his back spines

"Each Lionfish only has use of one joint" Ganshen said
"I've known ones with mis-matched weapons"
"The master only trains one who match"
"I want to meet your master" Rensuei said
"I think he'd like to meet you too" Ganshen said

Ganshen pulled a small piece of paper from his pocket and tore a small square off it. 

"That should lead you to him"
"Tell him Ganshen found you" he said with a smile
"I just want to learn how other Lionfish fight" Rensuei said
"Sontei, let's go we have things to do" Rensuei shouted

He could see Sontei stand and shake hands with Hatti

"Nice to meet you" Rensuei said
"Same" Ganshen replied
"We have places to go" Rensuei said
"That we do" Sontei said 

The walked into the water and began to make their way toward *The Black Sun
*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 18, 2009)

*Primevil Island*
Mathias stood in the heart of the lush green forest alone. Many types of animals, insects, and other critters wondered about, but Mathias was oblivious to this. A fairly small dinosaur, the Ceratopian,stood in front of Mathias preparing to charge. Mathias held his ground quite firmly. Mathias closed his eyes and took a deep breath. "The art of redirecting..." Mathias said calmly to himself as he looked the dinosaur back in the eyes.

"COME! And I'll send you back from whence you came!" Mathias ordered. The small dinosaur charged at Mathias. Mathias held his hands out in open palms. He twirled around once creating a windstream around his body. *"Gust of return!"* Mathias exclaimed as the dinosaur hit the windstream and began running in the opposite direction from where it came hitting a boulder in the process. Mathias was knocked back a bit. He picked himself up and thought about what just happened. "By creating a windstream around my body I can redirect objects and even beast! Though, I must perfect the technique. It's still in its infant stages." Mathias said as the dinosaur got back on its feet and prepared to match Mathias once again.

*POW!* A gun shot rang out through the forest. Another soon followed the first. The small dinosaur stopped in its tracks and began to flee in fear. Mathias quickly took cover by in the forest, concealing himself. _"Who has a gun here? Unless its Willoby and his shotgun."_ Mathias said to himself. Mathias then turned around to see a large camp off in the distance, barely visible in the dense forest.

Mathias crept closer towards the camp to get a better view of everything. There was a line of people chain up. Two of them laid on the ground bleeding while a man in a bubble suit stood there with a pistol. Many guards stood watch around the camp. "Hyimahahahahahahahahaha!!" The man in the suit said. "Excellent work Lavidicus-sama." One of the guards said.

The slaves that remained didn't dare to turn around and look at the two slaves on the ground or they might risk being shot as well. They shook with fear and you could hear sobs. Mathias quietly watched."That man, bears the world government symbol! Those twisted dogs have no right to enslave anyone!" Mathias said in his head. Mathias was just about to charge before he heard the guard continue.

"My lord, are you sure it's safe to keep those savage poachers around?" The guard said. "Of course! Those fools know the consequence for attacking a noble! They get destroyed by an admiral!" Lavidicus said happily.

Mathias tucked back down. "An admiral? That's a bit extreme. I'll lay low for now."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2009)

_*Helen vs. Pharaoh....*_
Helen coughs up blood feeling as if she was just shot in the midsection. All Pharaoh did was stab at her from long range and then out of nowhere something hit her like a bullet. She clutches her midsection and sees a dime shaped hole in her shirt and blood underneath. 

_What the hell was that?_ she thinks. 

"You felt that one I bet," Pharaoh remarks smugly, "I developed it after your father almost killed me....my defeat revealed many shortcomings that I didn't think I had. I used to think that I was invincible and could take on the world...probably like you do now, but then I found out who the true monsters of the world are and I saw just how lacking I was. Like a fly caught in a hurricane."

He points the end of his saber at Helen and she tenses up, getting back to her feet and raising her sword to defend. Pharaoh stabs at her again this time a bit faster. Helen narrows her eyes looking for something, anything. 

*BLAM! *

Something fast moving drills into Helen's right shoulder and explodes inside her left shoulder. She staggers backwards off balance, grunting in pain, but manages to right herself at the last second. It's exactly like getting shot she thinks, but more like if the bullet were to explode into hundreds of tinier fragments and rip inside the body. She checks her shoulder and again sees a dime sized hole in her shirt, and blood flows freely underneath. 

Pharaoh chuckles and begins circling around Helen like a Lion stalking its prey slowly through the grass, "I admire your grit I really do but grit only get's you so far," He stops moving and squares up with Helen, raising his sword, "So how is Roland these days?" he asks Helen, referring to her father. 

"Don't worry about him, worry about me!" Helen retorts. Pharaoh chuckles derisively and stabs at Helen again followed by two more quick stabs. Helen doesn't even try and track the attacks this time and instead takes off from the ground suddenly, leaping high into the air over Pharaoh. She slashes violently at the air, and a powerful current of air shaped into a bird of prey flies at Pharaoh. 
*
"Phoenix Lash!"* she exclaims. 

Pharaoh stares at the attack with a bored face. As it reaches close range, he swings his saber around vertically towards the bird shaped air current. * "Killing Sound!" * he counters, firing a powerful swirling air cannon shaped like a tornado that collides with Helen's Phoenix Lash, obliterating it, and to Helen's horror it continues to travel at her as she hangs helpless like a sitting duck in midair. 

Helen quickly slashes again a second time at Pharaoh's attack, *"Phoenix Lash!"* Her attack hits it causing a huge explosion but part of Pharaoh's attack still gets through and blasts her backwards with the force of a freight train. Helen hurls to the ground like a falling comet, landing onto her back with bone shattering force.

Helen's body spasms in pain and stars shoot into her vision. The air in her lungs shoots out like a jet and she coughs rapidly trying to breathe. Pharaoh appears over her suddenly with his saber held casually at his side. "Face it you're outclassed. I've traveled all the way to Shabondy and probably fought twice as many foes as you have. You're just a babe in the woods compared to me," he tells her seriously.

Helen glares at him while struggling to get to her feet, shutting the pain out of her mind. "Then what's your excuse going to be when I beat you?" she retorts. "My, my so cheeky!" he guffaws before kicking her in the face. Helen rolls over the ground and lands on her side, gritting her teeth in pain. She spits a glob of blood from her mouth but climbs back to her feet nonetheless, "You kick like a bitch!" 

As Helen squares up with Pharaoh she suddenly remembers the words that Su Lin spoke to her not too long ago when Helen wouldn't back down from a fight...

_"Oh blond girl. Just a bit of advice, what you did was stupid. Only stupid men die for their ego. You knew I was dangerous but you still wanted to fight me. Learn from your mistakes, if I hear you died because you were being stupid I'll be disappointed...."_

Helen shakes her head at Su Lin's words. She can't help the way she was made, and will never back down from a fight, no matter how stacked the odds are. Not because of pride though but because its her life and her destiny to live or die by the sword. To walk my own path and live life without any compromises she tells herself. Just like a line from an old song she once heard, _I did it my way_. 

Pharaoh shrugs, "Don't worry I won't kill you. I'll just leave you a bloody mess on the verge of death the way your pops left me," he seems to find this amusing and smirks, "I wonder what he'll think about me almost killing his daughter...hmm....perhaps he might even come after me!" he remarks hopefully. 

Helen shakes her head, "Don't count on it!" 

"Yeah why's that?" Pharaoh asks. 

"Because my father was killed!" Helen says with tears streaming down her face. It's the grim news she's been wrestling with these past days.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Dunburg port*

After the fighting zero figures he might as well attack the ship now as the spies will wake up then this town will be going down. I might as well build my strength by fighting and if things go south they don?t have any resources to chase me. So zero set off for the port and he arrived and he walked up to the guards and quickly drew his sword and sliced them off the dock leaving them to fall into the ocean.

     He entered the ship and patrol guards came too check out the mess and zero drew his second sword leaving them victim to the same fate. He sheathed both of his sword before going into the ship and he cut down many guard streaming from a room and he asked where records and the treasure rooms are. now it was time for zero to go wild he drew his sword and cut up the ship with his dark slashes and made floor holes and jumped into rooms slaying tens of men at a time.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 18, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates

Marc Gomes Vs Lieutenant Commander Rago*

Marc eyed the dancing blade darkly, his opponent had just become a lot more dangerous. Where as Marc had only needed to focus on Rago initially now he had two things to keep an eye on. "Aye, things have become a lot more interesting now haven't they?" Rago asked with a slight smile. Marc gritted his teeth in annoyance at Rago's continued banter, his eyes were continually darting back and forth between the blade and Rago. 

Marc charged forward and the blade charged to meet him. Marc parried it past him with his wakizashi and continued to move glancing back at the blade as it picked itself up from the snow. Rago readied himself for Marc's attack and raised his hand to block Marc's strike. Rago blocked Marc's downward strike from the katana at Marc's wrist. Marc was forced to turn away from Rago when the floating blade came racing at him.

Marc blocked the thunderous blow with his wakizashi but Rago smiled at the obvious opening. Marc could feel the bones in his face threaten to break when Rago connected with a right hook that sent him flying. Marc slid in the snow and the blade pursued him, Marc raised both of his swords at the last second and there was a crash like thunder. Marc threw the blade off of him with his dual swords before getting to his feet annoyed.

"Bosque el dormir" Marc said flatly as the snow around him began to compress. "Aye, can you really fight me in that environment?" Rago asked referring to the increased gravity sphere. "This is where I fucking live" Marc said with a smile. The blade charged at Marc but as it entered his sphere it crashed to the ground and struggled futilely. "Shall we continue fuck face?" Marc asked with a demonic smile on his face.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 18, 2009)

Edoceo

Edoceo woke up sitting in a chair, within a large dark room. In front of him was a wooden table, and across from him was a boy with white hair, appearing to be his age. He was reading a novel very intently, obviously into the topic of the story. Surprisingly, the book was a bondage novel, and it appeared to be a very gruesome one at that. 

" Take a sip, won't you, Edoceo?"  the boy induced Edoceo to do, pointing to a cup of tea that wasn't there before.

Edoceo started to stand up, which he was then going to run off, but he suddenly felt a rope pulling on his right hand, not letting him move. 

" You wouldn't want to leave this warm cup of tea here, would you? It would be in your favor, along with your friends, so sit down here and talk to me," announced the boy, loosening the hold on Edoceo's hand, but pulling him down so he would sit.

" No, I guess not..." Edoceo replied, realizing that he was in a bad position.

Edoceo then sat down, and was about to drink the tea, but suddenly stopped before he touched the cup. 

" How dumb do you think I am?"  asked Edoceo, picking up the cup, and turning it upside down. The tea then dropped, and burned through the table.

" Haha, well, it seems that you _are_ quite smart. I guess you can play the game after all,"announced the boy, waving his hand, and suddenly a chess board appeared, but something was off about it. The chess pieces were all placed across the board, which took up the entire table. What was even more surprising was that the pieces each resembled a member of the crew!

 What's going on here? All the crew members are the chess pieces!" announced Edoceo

" Well, I hope you don't lose then, wouldn't you agree?" asked the boy, in a laughing manner, " Oh, and it's your turn. I would suggest trying to be productive,".

Edoceo realized his bad situation, and decided to move a piece that looked similar to Emirir forward one space, towards a large piece that resembled the robot from the prison. The boy then moved a piece with a resemblance to Shin towards him, so either piece could take the other out within one move.

Emirir

Emirir woke up in a field full of grass that extended for miles, and looked around to notice that there were many other creatures that looked just like him. It seemed perfectly natural to him, as he had no knowledge prior to that exact moment. When he got up, a group of beings that looked almost exactly like himself appeared to him. A larger one appeared before him, and spoke with an affable tone.

" Emirir, my son, it's time to come back to the castle! You can loiter along more later, after you finish your duties! The trolls are invading, so you must go and stop them, o might prince of Emiriria!" the tall figure announced, pointing to a large castle in the distance. 

Too stunned to do anything, Emirir went with them, hoping that someone would explain to him the current situation.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 18, 2009)

*Primevil Island, Nicobi VS Alex
*
Nicobi stood with his axes ready, Alex placed both hands on his sword. The men stared each other down, Nicobi looked down at his bloody hands and gripped his axes tighter. Alex disappeared from Nicobi's vision kicking up some dust. Nicobi blocked his back as Alex slammed his sword into the axe. Nicobi staggered forward a few paces from the force of the blow and the odd angle he blocked at. He spun to face Alex but he was gone again he held his axes out

"AXE STORM" Nicobi screamed
"If I can't defend against him I'll attack from all directions" Nicobi thought

He began spinning as his axe slammed into Alex's some fire seemed to leak from the sword as the axe slammed into it. The whirlwind seemed to suck up the fire making a maelstrom of flame. Nicobi screamed and dropped to the ground and rolled around. Alex stood chuckling, 

"If I leave you alone you'll take all the fun away from me"
"Shut up" Nicobi said angrily

Nicobi sat on the ground patting his vest. His clothes were singed and his skin was burnt. Alex disappeared again and Nicobi rolled to the side and narrowly dodged a blow with a small explosion of fire. Alex slammed his sword into the ground and grabbed Nicobi by his neck and began to pummel him 

"Lets see how good you are without those axes" Alex said with a laugh
"Is that all you got" Nicobi said after taking the first punch

After the third punch Nicobi grabbed Alex's hand and pulled him into a head but then while he was dazed pushed him off with all his strength. Alex flew off his feet backward but he landed on his feet, 

"Wow you are strong" Alex said
"Yea I'm very strong" Nicobi said

Nicobi got to his feet quickly and was about to reach for his axes but a boot connected with his face as he bent over. 

"Very strong but not very fast eh" Alex said

Alex disappeared again and began to pepper him with blows. Nicobi took the blows waiting for an opportune moment. Alex left himself open after a wild punch and Nicobi connected with a right hook. The punch was so hard Alex's head spun around a full 180 so that Nicobi was looking at the back of his head. 

"Wow that was hard" Alex said

Nicobi ran for his axes he knew Alex wasn't even hurt, he grabbed them up and swung one to lop off Alex's head. Alex disappeared from his vision he spun to where Alex's sword was stuck in the ground and it was gone. Nicobi spun frantically looking for Alex 

"Up here" 

Nicobi looked up just as Alex's sword was coming down on him. He threw himself back to dodge a fatal blow the sword caught his chest burning and slashing him at the same time. He fell backwards and moaned softly

"Too fast for you big guy" Alex said with a grim smile as he looked down at Nicobi

Nicobi got to his feet 

"You are playing with me" Nicobi said angrily
"I'm done playing around with you"
"*HYBRID POINT*" Nicobi roared


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 18, 2009)

Lupe vs All

_Lupe in Cherry Queen..._

As the big pink ship is arriving.Its inhabitance Lupe started hearing screams coming rom a ship near by. "Uh? Whats going on over there?" as she closed in to the ship the screams became louder and louder. She calmly jumped onto the ship. A couple of terrified fodder were on deck.She smiled " Uakuma Sword Style..."

_A coupleof seconds later..._ 

She couldnt hear anymore screams. She then noticed a whole on deck. Out of the hole came a man. She looked at him and said "God,doesnt want to punish the sinner. He gave me that job instead!" after she said does words her katana exploded into thousands of pink petals.

_Let the battle begin..._


----------



## dark0 (Aug 19, 2009)

Zero took his hand and flashed his gold crosses above his chest. I believe that god has place in his heart for anyone truly willing to take it. He swiftly dropped his arm with blinding speed and his hand faded to his sword, His dash unexpected, unnerving the sword was a click out of the sheath slashing a gaping hole through the defense of flower petals. 

     He figured out the strength of the petals hmph _getting killed wasn?t on the agenda._ He leaped backward and slashed three dark blades through the air, he rushed in after them seeing if he could judge the girl's weak point and finish the fight with a single cut.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2009)

As Helen lays back on the ground, the oxygen to her brain slowly running out, she thinks back to the last time she saw her father. 

_2 years ago on Mist Island...
Helen walks into the inner sanctum within the dojo. It's a small dimly illuminated chamber lit by many candles. Roland, her father, sits in front of a statue of a golden buddha deep in prayer. As Helen enters he opens his eyes and turns towards her. The first thing he focuses on is the sword she carries in her grip. 

"Why are you carrying a sword?" he asks her in a flat voice.  

Helen kneels before him and bows, presenting the sword to him, "I'm sorry father I have violated the rules of your house..." she says in a low voice, "Please forgive me." 

Roland takes the sword from her and nods, "I see..." Suddenly he backhands Helen across the face with such force it barrels her over onto her back. Helen clutches her face and a trickle of blood crawls down the left corner of her mouth. She stares at her father with shocked eyes, it is the first time he's ever struck her. 

"I always suspected you had a secret but I never thought you would betray me like this!" he exclaims, "How long have you been spying on my classes?" he asks her.  

Helen wipes her bloody lip with the edge of her sleeve, "Ten years," she mutters, "But I've become a great swordswoman...that you can be proud of! Why I even learned the Ghost Flick..." 

"SILENCE!" he shouts, "You have betrayed the most sacred principles of this dojo....MY DOJO! And spit on centuries of tradition!" 

Helen's eyes water with sadness, "But I'm your daughter!" 

Roland stands up and turns his back on Helen, "My daughter is dead," he says in a cold and emotionless voice, "Leave this island within the next 24 hours. The sight of you offends me!"  

Helen looks at him with a shellshocked expression, feeling like she's been dropped down a bottomless pit. She stands up and wipes her face of stray tears, "I will return father but when I do it will be as a swordswoman who is the equal of any man including you!"  

Roland scoffs at this notion, "Then you will most assuredly perish!" Helen strides out of the dojo feeling her heart beating a mile a minute. As she passes by the entrance she sees Kenji leaning against a wall, rubbing the scar on his right cheek, a gift from her. 

"Heh I told you I'd get the last laugh," he tells her, "But this isn't over between you and me!" 

For a second Helen feels like walking towards him and pounding him into oblivion but she shakes her head and continues onwards towards town, never to return or see her father again. _


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 19, 2009)

*Stray Cat vs. Bubbles Conclusion*

"That's the flaw in her abilities," Stray Cat thought to himself with a grin, "She can make her armor hard _or_ soft to deal with blunt or cutting attacks, but she can't make it hard *and* soft.  If I assault her with both cutting and blunt attacks, I can bring her down eventually."

"Time to end this!" Bubbles yelled after she recovered herself.

"Agreed, Neko Bomb Bubbles, Neko Fangs!" Stray Cat yelled as he prepared for his final assault.

"Bubblegum Trouble! Bubblegum Alarm! Bubblegum Crisis!" Bubbles said as she too prepared her final attack.

Bubbles' gum started to bubble and move erratically all over the place, quickly fluctuating from hard to soft as parts of it flew off in all directions. Meanwhile Stray Cat's storm of bubbles, some round, some spinning like saw blades, made its way toward Bubbles, spreading out in all directions as well in preparation to attack her from all sides.

"Now you die little kitty! You failed miserably as a plaything!" Bubbles said as she prepared to move her gum in to attack.

"Just a little more time... Just a little more time..." Stray Cat said as he readied his attack.

"Ha! It's my win, you were too slow!"  Bubbles said as her gum closed around Stray Cat.

"Fool... With so much of your gum attacking me, you've left yourself too open." Stray Cat thought to himself as the gum closed around, the cue he was waiting for to start the final attack.  As soon as he finished the thought, all the bubbles around Bubbles popped at once with a powerful *POP!* The little bit of gum Bubbles had held back was nowhere near enough, she fell to the ground, nearly unconscious and bleeding severely as pieces of her bubblegum armor fell to the ground around her; the soft parts cut to ribbons and the hard parts blown to bits.

"I see little kitty," Bubbles said as she started to lose consciousness, "It looks like in the end, you were the one just playing with me." (by this time Stray Cat had removed himself from the gum that had surrounded him) "Being someone else's plaything... it certainly isn't too fun is it?..." With that, Bubbles' eyes closed as she lost consciousness.

Stray Cat turned to haul his beaten, exhausted body in the direction of the exit that would take him back towards ship.  As he started to leave, a group of marines rushed up, hoping to help their comrades who had managed to get into the building before them (the marines who had died at the start of the battle with Bubbles.)

"Arrest - The - Pirate" Stray Cat managed to say to them, laying out the necessary cards from his pouch before collapsing next to them.

"Umm right, you all heard, or I guess read, what the cat said!" The highest ranking marine present said, "Let's grab the pirate, return to ship and lock her up.  Bring the cat too, I think he's supposed to be Clemens' pet or something."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Primevil Island*

"Haha! You are interesting, this certainly makes up for the loss of prey earlier." Robard said with a grin, preparing to get serious in a fight for the first time in awhile.

The two rushed at each other again, trading blow for blow, Robard using his DF as well as his well trained body's natural resistance to negate Anji's assault, and Anji using Futae no Kiwami through his own body to stop Robard's attacks from doing any real damage.

"I see, the shock waves produced by that attack of yours can be used to negate the impact of my blows if you channel them through your body, but it doesn't look very easy, you'll tire out long before I do!" Robard said as he continued his attacks.  No sooner had he finished saying that then he saw an opening to exploit, however as he threw the punch, he felt his left arm give on impact.  "What the?... Oh I see," Robard said as he looked down at his crushed arm, "That technique of yours certainly is powerful..."

"Yes, but it took a surprisingly long time to break through your arm; you're quite the fighter.  However, your devil fruit is the source of your weakness.  I can tell that you are quite skilled at close range combat, and you think that by using that and your DF to negate any pain you'd feel, you can overwhelm your foes, but the problem is that it cuts away your ability to notice when you're being injured.  If you had been feeling pain this whole time, you would have noticed that I was breaking your arm and could have done something before it was too late." Anji said in return.

"Haha, you've got a point about not being able to feel pain being something of a handicap, maybe it's time for a different approach." Robard said with a grin as he reset the bones in his arm as best he could, "But ha! You say that my DF is a weakness?  I think it's a little to early to jump that to that conclusion just yet.  You've yet to see the full extent of my DF's powers; I'll use it to tear you apart!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 19, 2009)

With the LTP-

Timor leaned against the railing and watched events go down. He focused as he opened his mental notebook and began to write down information about the crew.

_"Target: Jason Rodgers
Position: Captain
Likes: Cola
Notes: The Cola could be used to our advantage...Wait, what am I saying?"_

_"Target: Quick Blades Bolt
Position: First Mate. When real Captain sleeps...Captain. 
Notes: Definately found that sandwich joke funnier than he let on..."_

_"Target: James Red Monkey Danziker
Position:" _he stops for a moment and examines the pirate as he lies, passed out, on the deck. He eyes the five swords that lie next to him, _"Swordsmen I suppose._
_Notes: Likes to be called "The Great."_

_"Target: Joseph Rodgers
Position: ...Captain's Brother
Notes: Ex-Marine, has his own ship that currently holds...two people including himself."_

He stopped and rubbed his head, those were the four big shots from what he had read from the crew's bounty posters that he found shortly after recieving his mission.

He then looked over at Kama.
_"Target: Kama
Position: Ninja...Wha?
Notes: Must be the weakest of the crew, by far the lowest bounty of the crew, hardly Grand Line worthy. Maybe brought along as a friend or for some other unknown reason. Not note worthy."_

With that he taps his head and all thoughts on Kama are thrown to the back of his head.

He begins walking towards the group. Other than the members that he has noted the Little Tree Pirates consisted of a red headed doctor, a giant woman who is obsessed with the captain, a cook with a mass amount of knives that she...won't use in combat, a seemingly always drunken guitarist, a guy with one arm and panties on his head, another guy with one arm who is constantly arguing with himself and even hitting himself, a navigator that is a sandwich, an insane spartan that rather than rides on the ship swims next to it on occasion, and a strange lightning bird.

_"How can these guys be any concern to the Captain?"_ he walks up with his trademark smile that he has faked so many times, "Hello everyone, I am Timor, the newest member of the Little Tree Pirates."


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 19, 2009)

-With the LTP-

"Hello everyone, I am Timor, the newest member of the Little Tree Pirates.""Hello everyone, I am Timor, the newest member of the Little Tree Pirates."
Everyone turns to him and stares blankly for a moment.
"Why should we even acknowledge scum like you?"
"Who the hell are you!?"
"Can't say I ever met the lad."
Bolt walks up to him and looks him up and down and then turns to the rest of the crew.  "As long as Jason is on bed rest, I'm captain, and I say," he turns back Timor and stares him down. "  I don't trust you.  You aren't joining this crew."

Timor stands still for a moment in shock.  _"Has this man seen through my lies!?  A lot smarter than I had thought."_  He was just about to open his mouth to cover up for himself before Belle appeared and punched Bolt in the back of the head.
"You are suck a frickin' idiot!  You never approve of anyone joining this crew!  NEVER!"
The rest of the crew look up into the distance and think for a moment.  
"Now that you mention it..."
"As if I'd listen!"
"I joined before we even met."
"What do you expect from a barbaric fool."
"Why didn't this happen for me!?"
"DEEP DOWN, I KNOW HE WANTS THAT REMATCH!  SPARTATATA!"
"He didn't seem too keen on me.... THE FUCKING BASTARD!"
"He did seem pretty reluctant when I met up with you lot..."
"Exactly!  He did the same thing to me too!"  She turns back to Timor.  "I'm sorry about this knucklehead here," she said as she punched him in the head again, "You can stay for at least the next island, until Jason feels better.  Its really his decision in the end, no matter what this idiot thinks."  She hits Bolt one last time.
Bolt lies on the floor bloodied and beaten.  "But... I'm captain..."  The crew jeer, boo and begin throwing tomatoes at him.

Timor lets out a sigh of relief.  _"I see.  So he is simply a moron."_  He puts on another fake smile again.  "Thank you all.  You don't realize how much this means to me."


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 19, 2009)

Alex was dragged with ropes along the village and was placed int he center. Tak ordered them to leave Alex's body down and then he left. Alex was just staying there calm.

Some guards grabbed once again Alex from the ropes and placed him in front of that noble Lavidicus. He looked Alex with a strange face "That seems to be as a dirty dog. Put him on the executioning cross, I want to have some fun " the noble ordered the guards and fast they put him on a huge wooden cross that was just in the middle of the village on a small hill and could be seen even from far away.

Alex was on the cross with ropes around his arms and legs but it was not enough for the noble. With a ladder one of the guards climbed up and stabbed Alex's hands and feet with cruelty. Alex didn't scream at all but the pain could be seen from his face. The noble was enjoying the view of man that was being tortured and suffered to death.

The sun was hot over his bare and injured upper body and sweat mixed with his blood was flowing all over the place. The brown wood turned to red. It was like a miracle that Alex was still alive and that's the reason that made everone including the Noble to look in wonder.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2009)

*Willoby vs. Godric...*
The old doctor leans back against a tree, his only protection from the sniper hidden somewhere in the jungle. In the old days Willoby would've just uprooted the entire tree he hides behind and used it like a battering ram to knock this sniper to hell and back but he's not that young and stupid anymore. He'll leave the running and gunning to the youngins.

Willoby takes out a small pocket sized mirror from his satchel and leans it slowly past the tree and out into the open, staring intently at the reflection, trying to get a fix on this sniper. *BLAM!* His mirror shatter into pieces. Willoby quickly ducks his hand back in as another bullets whizzes past. 

"Son of a bitch," Willoby mutters, shaking his bloody left hand. He decides to focus on a different tact now. He takes off his satchel and vest, unbuttoning his shirt and throwing it to the side. Willoby pats his pot belly which hangs over his belt and chuckles, "Ah who the fuck wants a six pack anyways!" He crouches close to the ground on all fours and suddenly he begins to transform. 

Meanwhile Godric reloads his sniper rifle from the safety of his snipers nest high up in a tree branch, focusing the entire time on the old man. "Come on you old fool just give up," he mutters. That dumb mirror trick was just stupid in his opinion. Sure it might work against someone with less experience but not against someone like him, a born sniper with decades of experience. 

Godric is practically invisible under his camouflage cloak which blends in with his surroundings. In fact you could be staring Godric point blank range in the face and not even know it. You can't fight what you can't see after all, it's his personal mantra. Godric magnifies the setting on his sniper scope, trying to catch a glimpse of Willoby. "What are you doing old man?" he wonders. 

Suddenly the tree that he hides within begins to shake and tremble. Godric peers downward in surprise and sees dirt kick up in a plume all around him, obscuring his vision. "What the?!" Godric quickly leaps away to another branch aiming his sniper rifle down at the ground.

A man sized porcupine  tunnels out of a hole in the ground next to the tree and peers up at Godric. Long vicious looking quills stick out of the creatures back and Godric notices that it's wearing the same faded jeans that the old man wore. 

"Why hello there!" Willoby mutters. 

"YOU?!"  he exclaims, "How did you track me?!" 

Willoby nods, "The nose knows my friend," he replies, tapping his nose. "You may be invisible but you ain't unsmellable!" he adds with a laugh, before shooting a hail of quills at Godric. 

*"Quill Storm!" *


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 19, 2009)

*"A noble, huh?"* Alex keeps is bloody eyes semi opened as he looks the whole field around. One of the guards that wait around watches carefully Alex on the wooden cross and turns to the guard next to him.
_"He looks like the one that betrayed the WG and the Marine HQ and still managed to survive as a pirate"_ the guard whispered to his partner.
_"Maybe....he is similar but it has no difference now. Nobody is gonna learn about this anyway."_ the other responded.
"Give me the rifle, I want to shoot him" the noble said as a guard run and in a second he gave him a golden rifle.
The noble walked closer to the cross since he wanted to be sure not to miss the target. He lifted the rifle and aimed Alex. 
Alex smirks and a shandow covers the upper of his face. Everyone looks at his sinister smile and wonder.
_"It has to be him. It is known that he is a crazy friend!"_ the guard said again to the others.
Just like he heard everything Alex turned his head and said *"I am a Inglorious Bastard!"* His veins on his arms and muscles jumped up as it was clear that he was gathering strength. For unknown reasons the Noble was not shooting while a strange look on his face was stopping him.
"You are afraid, aren't you?" the noble said just to calm himself. What man could not be afraid of death.
Alex responded to the noble's question *"Not me, you are the one that will be afraid in a while."*
The Noble got mad as a feeling of fear pierced his heart. "Shut Up Dog! Don't even dare to speak to me!" The Noble could not stand a behaviour like this as everyone was acting like a slave in front of him. He shot about 3 times but from his shock and madness only one bullet find target on Alex's chest. Blood came from the small hole but Alex just continued trying to free himself.
The guards lifted their guns as well and aimed Alex for any possible problem. 
Guard 1: _"How he can stand injuries like these, like nothing is going on...."_
Gurad 2: _"Simple...he just doesn't give a shit"_

Several cracks appeared on the sides of the cross left and right as Alex was pushing his own limits to smash the wood where his hands were stabbed on without even moving. The sound of the wood breaking was clear on everone's ears as they all watch him trying to do the impossible. 
*"Arghh..."* Alex breaths and finally the wood totally cracks around his hands enabling him to free himself from the cross.
They all shoot him, as the sound of several bullets spread in the air. But it is too late now. In a blur Alex lands on the ground and avoids every single bullet. *"Searing Strike!!"* Alex exclaims as he kicks in high speed releasing an energy blade slicing the guards.  In some seconds every single guard is out of the game as he stops in front of the Noble.
*"Game Over "* Alex whispers as he tries to breath. He knows that he should not hurt a Noble but as always he doesn't give a shit.
*"Buster...Sh - "* Alex exclaims going for his strike but something appears in front of hims.
It seems like a monsters with horns and human characteristics. Alex simply continues *"Buster Shot!"* and he delivers a direct kick on that monster woman sending her through some ruins away.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 19, 2009)

With Shin

The swordsman spent some time with his family and apparent fianc?e but only became increasingly more confused as the conversation went on. When he confessed he was unsure of where he was and his past, they told him that he had been having these black outs for a while now.The years of fighting had left their marks on his physical health.

They brought him back up to speed.Apparently he had achieved all of his goals already, he had defeated Mihawk and his first order of business as the world's greatest swordsman was to liberate Nihon.

He learned that he had retired the pirate life but after only a few weeks he had gotten restless already and then went back to the New World after One Piece, the next few years were spent hunting titles and treasures until there was nothing left that could challenge him.

It had been six years since then, a forced retirement that had left him without a purpose.As perfect this world might've seemed, with everything he wanted in his grasps he couldn't help but slowly descent into a spiral of depression.Over the hours he had slowly accepted this world as the reality, there was this feeling in his gut that there was something off but at this point he wasn't listening to it, instead he was trying to ignore it.

That feeling had now just become a bother, he wrote it off as probably just being another result of the many injuries he had sustained.

A bad health and no purpose in life, it was almost funny how this all started out seemingly so perfect yet now it was making him depressed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2009)

_*With Annie...*_
Annie sits with her mother on a ridge at the town limits that overlooks the vast plains of their island. There is an awkward air between them punctuated by silence for several minutes. Sarah looks at her daughter and speaks finally, "So I was killed huh?" 

Annie nods somberly, remembering that fateful day and how her mother took two reject dial shots and still managed to keep standing, "You died protecting me and James," she adds. Annie chose to leave James death at the hands of the Makaosu to herself. 

Sarah takes a deep breath and runs her hands through her hair as she takes in this revelation. She looks at the ground deep in thought but then she grins and chuckles, wrapping her right arm around Annie and pulling her in, "I'm actually happy and I  couldn't ask for a better way to go out," she says with a smile, hugging Annie, "Protectin the only two things that matter to me in this or any world." 

Annie's eyes start to fill with tears. Sarah notices and tilts Annie's face towards her, "Hey don't do that. Or else I'm gonna start crying my eyes out as well and I don't want to smear my makeup," she teases.

"What about that fella you told me about?" she asks, "The swordsman?"

Annie shrugs, "Shin? He's a dumbass." 

Sarah chuckles, "Is he cute?" she asks playfully. 

"He's still a meathead," Annie responds succinctly. 

"Well so is your dear old dad but we worked out fine...um," she facepalms suddenly, "Yeah scratch that, don't use _us_ as an example but if you care for someone that's all that counts really."

She hugs Annie again, "The point is that I'm proud of you kiddo. You've grown into a mature young lady and you're the baddest gunslinger I've ever seen.....though I still wish you'd be a doctor," she adds.  

"I'll never be as good as you," Annie mutters, thinking about the way her mother shot that Logia so casually. She's lived in her mothers shadow for a long time now and she's accepted that she probably always will. 

Sarah shakes her head, "Don't be so hard on yourself Annie. You're still young and way better then I was at your age," she ruffles Annie's hair playfully and chuckles, "You're going to be twice as good as me kiddo, trust me I can see it," she remarks, tapping her temple.  

"Now you just have to wake up and move on." 

Annie frowns, wishing she could taker her mother and James with her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 19, 2009)

With Black, Sam and Drax

The three had finished up their opponents, now that things had calmed down again the occupants of the base they were assisting revealed themselves as some of their defenses were lowered.

First was Nate, who looked banged up with one bandages all over his body and one arm in sling."Oi kiddo, good to see you're still alive."He greeted his captain Sam.

"Figures, only a shipwright with your skills could turn abandoned buildings in an hostile environment into a stronghold."Sam replied with a grin.

"I wish I knew sooner it was you guys out there, I wouldn't have crapped my pants otherwise."As Nate said this the three different captains entered the stronghold.

Inside they discovered numerous bodies of Savages, apparently some had managed to get in.No wonder Nate and whoever was with him hadn't been able to look outside and spot their reinforcements.

Inside they ran into Val and Kira, who both were busy with something."What no warm welcome?"Sam joked but the smile on his face quickly dissapeared.Chuck was sitting against a wall, Val and Kira crouching over him and Sam's best friend didn't look too good.He was sweating hard, coughing up blood only to wash it down with a bottle of hard liquor.

"What the hell happened to him?"Kira turned to Sam."I take it you two know each other?"He then added."He sustained relatively few injuries here on the island and he isn't suffering because of those, the thing is that your friend here is infected with Tuberculosis and has been dying for months now, he only has a little time left, as in hours, not even days."

Sam didn't know what to make of this, the more he thought about it the more it made sense.Chuck always had been a heavy drinker but after he came back from serving in the army, which had only been a few months ago, he had gone out of control with his drinking.Every now and then he caught him popping pain pills but Chuck claimed it had been for recreational use.

"Sammy boy, glad to...."It took well over a minute for him to stop coughing so that he could continue."See you, I don't have much time left kid."

With Candy, Musha, Chey, Princess and Keyser.

This group had an ever harder time then the other groups.They were still locked in massive battle with Savage tribe members and various indigenous predators.

They had lost one member already, Vic, the genius but physically weak Gunsmoke pirate couldn't keep up with the pace of this battle and was taken down brutally.His droids deactivated before getting clubbed down by groups of Savages.

The remaining members were getting desperate, they were exhausted and wounded.They couldn't take much more.Well at least Candy and Chey were, they were battling the brunt of the opposition while Musha protected the new "friend" they made here. A little girl who dreamed of becoming a fashion designer, a native of the island that had only survived the merger of the two islands trough the help of her pet utahraptor, which had eaten the Rooster Zoan Devil Fruit making it appear as a Cockatrice in it's preferred Hybrid point.

"Despere times call for desperate measures."Chey mumbled as she grabbed the decaying Velociraptor skull that had been lying not far from where she was fighting.She channeled her Devil Fruit powers trough it, the strain was immense but slowly but surely a scaly armor covered the skull and later her right arm that was holding the skull.

By mimicking a claw with the her hands she could make the armor chomp down and she used it to tear her opponents to shreds.This was the first time she used her powers like this but she made sure to keep this in mind for the future.

And then Candy lost it.She became increasingly more enraged as she was attacked, for the first time ever she went into her animal point: Devil Point.

The result was far from attractive, she had turned into a large dark red demonic looking figure.Packed with muscles, her arms and legs were so thick they could be mistaken for tree trunks. A thick spaded tail snaked around and two large batlike wings had sprouted from her back.

As she breathed out flames shot out of her nose and mouth.With her clawed hands she on a rampage.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2009)

_*Primevil Island...*_
Helen slowly awakens on a thick fur mat on the floor of a hut. A fire roars in the center of the hut and the first thing she notices is that she feel like complete and utter shit. She has a pounding headache and the rest of her body feels little better. Then the next thing she notices is that she's topless. Someone has removed her tunic and wrapped a thick bandage around her wounded left shoulder and her midsection. She stares at her right hand where Pharaoh's apparent Snake Zoan DF had bitten her. It looks red and inflamed but someone has also slathered on a green gelatinous like substance all over the bite wound. It makes her hand feel numb and smells unpleasantly acrid.

Suddenly someone walks into the hut. Helen's eyes widen at the huge figure, "Mala!" she exclaims in alarm at Tak's wife, Mala however just stares back at Helen briefly and grunts dismissively. She walks towards a crude shelf made of dinosaur bone and grabs a round bowl full of water which she carries towards Helen. 

"Drink!" she grunts at Helen, handing her the bowl. 

"What happened out there, did you find me?" Helen asks her, trying to sit up, but Mala casually pushes her back down with one hand. "Golden Ugly sick!" she exclaims. 

Helen sighs in annoyance at that name, "No my name is Helen!" she replies, pointing at herself.

"UGLY!" Mala says even louder, almost spilling the bowl of water. 

Helen shakes her head. Better not to make her angry she thinks to herself. "Okay ugly it is!" she says with a smile. 
_
I need to get the hell out of here!_

*Willoby vs. Godric...*
*"Quill Storm!" *

Willoby, in his hybrid Porcupine form, shoots a hail of sharp quills at Godric, the sniper who had been hunting him. Godric leaps down from the branch that he stands on, avoiding the quills and he lobs a grenade into the air. It explodes into an ultra bright flash of light that blinds Willoby. 

"That's some underhanded shit!" Willoby grunts as he covers his eyes. 

Godric lands on another over hanging branch and straps his sniper rifle within his large cloak. He pulls out a mini gatling gun the size of his forearm and presses the trigger. The gun rotates around like a deranged pinwheel, spitting out bullets at Willoby. 

The old doctor instinctively dives away towards some bushes, a trail of bullets following an inch behind his furry feet. He tucks himself into a ball as he hits the bushes and rolls across the ground towards a banyan tree and dives behind it. Dozens of bullets rip into the tree but it holds firm and none manage to go all the way through. 

Godric's gatling gun starts to heat up and smoke, suddenly stopping as it expends all its ammo. "You got lucky old man!" Godric exclaims, as he reaches into his cloak and pulls out a chain of bullets that he feeds intot he gatling gun. 

From behind the tree, Willlby tries to clear his vision but all he can see are spots. "Blind as a bat," he mutters to himself and it'll probably last for a bit too he thinks.. So he closes his eyes and focuses on using his Zoan enhanced sense of smell and hearing. Willoby picks up on all the scents around him, but what sticks out most is the gunpowder from Godric's guns. The man himself is somehow devoid of scent and Willoby figures it must be to due to that fancy cloak of his but someone forgot to tell Godric that guns have their own peculiar scent as well. 

"Don't think I'll just wait here and fall for that digging trick again!" Godric bellows, suddenly he let's loose with his gatling gun and tosses a bomb at the tree. The bomb explodes as it hits the tree blasting Willoby away.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 19, 2009)

Lupe vs Zero

"Uakuma Sword Style: Hidden in the flowers!" after she said those words the flower petals started gathering around her and then she disappeared. Many,many petals surraund Zero. He started to causly take small steps. Then out of nowwhere appeard Lupe behind cuttind his side of his right arm. If he didnt act in tme he could have lost an arm. Then  Lupe appeard again missing cutting his chest a little bit and then she disappeared. " I am a follower of God. So i must punish you,sinner!!!"] she then appeared infront of him about to cut him in half. But he was able to defend himself with one of his katanas.

_This Battle is just getting started..._


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 19, 2009)

*Commander Rago vs Pirate Captain Marc*
Rago looked on excitedly as Marc created a sphere of increased gravity that weighed the sword down. Even Rago's telekinesis couldn't budge it. Rago started to clap a bit. "Aye! Whoa! Impressive! Impressive!" Rago said as he applauded the Marc. "Aye! Who would've thought that a man such as yourself could think of such a strategy? Brilliant!" Rago said he started to silence his applause.

Marc eyed the Marine Commander dangerously. "You won't be clapping in a few moments you dumb fuck." Marc said as he gripped the hilt of his own swords. Rago waved his index finger side to side as if he was addressing an adolescent child who had done something wrong. "Aye! You forget Mr. Marc. Once your field of gravity is gone I'm free to control my blade once again. It's only a matter of time." Rago said. "Aye! Until then, you have me to worry about!" Rago said as he began to charge forward.

Rago entered Marc's sphere of increased gravity immediately feeling the effects. Rago pushed both of his arms outwards, *"Ru?e de Telekinetic!"* He exclaimed as he shot out a force of telekinetic energy at Marc. Marc stabbed one of his swords into the ground and blocked the attack with his other sword. Marc didn't budge an inch. The increased gravity anchored him to the ground and his sword in the ground made sure he didn't move anywhere.

"Bad move dumb-fuck." Marc quickly ceased this oppurtunity and attacked the defenseless and surprised Rago. He slashes at him with each of his swords opening up numerous wounds. After that he held his hand smuggly in Rago's face. *"Empuje oscuro!"* Marc exclaimed as he blasted Rago back at point blank range.

Rago began to fly back with blood hurtling out of his mouth. Rago thought quickly as he thought out a strategy. *"L?vitation plus!"* Rago said as he began to slow down to a safe speed not too far from Marc. Rago then formed a triangle with both of his hands (Think Hancock forming mero mero merrow except into the shape of a triangle and without the beam). Marc was in the path of the triangle. Rago's eyes flashed, 
*"Paralyser!"* Rago exclaimed. Marc became still. He didn't move a muscle. Or he _couldn't_ move a muscle.

Rago smiled as his attack had succeeded. Rago then began to stretch his fingers in one of his hands in an odd way, making them look disjointed. He fired off a small green orb that hit Marc head on. *"?tendue Extr?me!"* Rago exclaimed as Marc's body began to stretch/twist/bend dangerously. Rago then pointed towards his sword with his index finger. *"T?l?kin?sie!"* He roared as his swords rose and slashed at Marc once in the midsection opening a wound. 

Marc regained control of his body and he quickly threw up a field of increased grvity dropping the blade once again. Rago coughed up some blood and clenched his wounds as Marc attended to his wound and aching body from the stretch attack.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 19, 2009)

As the school girl burst into bright petals, he stopped and faced the slice of a hundred blade he got his arm cut up he jumped into a graceful back flip as he spun in the air for practice flare he stopped on the ground They are small but deadly in numbers. Too bad cuz a million blades couldn’t kill me! she replied with a rash threat I am a follower of God. So I must punish you,sinner!!! zero took offense in the insanity of her words, disgust ravaged his face. You’re a fanatic! 

     He rushed in and swiftly cut down each petal with great accuracy and dexterity. Zero tried to judge what would happen to her if her petals got hit so zero swung his sword through the whole crowd of blades hoping to hit her. While hopping backward, he stood close to the ground so he could send a kick out if she recognized his jumping pattern.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 19, 2009)

darkguy9944 said:


> As the school girl burst into bright petals, he stopped and faced the slice of a hundred blade he got his arm cut up he jumped into a graceful back flip as he spun in the air for practice flare he stopped on the ground They are small but deadly in numbers. Too bad cuz a million blades couldn?t kill me! she replied with a rash threat I am a follower of God. So I must punish you,sinner!!! zero took offense in the insanity of her words, disgust ravaged his face. You?re a fanatic!
> 
> He rushed in and swiftly cut down each petal with great accuracy and dexterity. Zero tried to judge what would happen to her if her petals got hit so zero swung his sword through the whole crowd of blades hoping to hit her. While hopping backward, he stood close to the ground so he could send a kick out if she recognized his jumping pattern.



"Fool!"she appeared behind him to what she thought was a finshing blow. But he was able to quikly shield himself with his swords. They quickly shared a momment of sword-on-sword combat. Lupe looked at his eyes. "No matter what you do you will die." all of the petals then gathered at the tip of her katana. She then slashed her sword at full force. That slash had the pwerof awhole armry. But luckly he was able to dodge it. The deck was completly smashed to to that last attack. She looked into his eyes and then disappeared again. The deck was covered in petals. You could only hear the waves crashing and the seagulls wings flapping.

_What will happen next?_


----------



## dark0 (Aug 19, 2009)

italics is thinking

He noticed her behind him _damn how did she get there._ He was a little too late so he pushed his back forward and the blade got stuck in his chain mailed shirt. She forced him to the floor and as she gathered for her attack he rolled over and leaped off the floor spinning on his back then a second jump sent him to his feet. During the display her attack shot off and shredded the deck there was nothing left of the top but the rims of the boat, after she disappeared into a burst of fluttering petals.

      He flared the sexiest, smartest sentence he could think of for the moment. What does your beauty ponder with this man in wander?(Hey sexy, what do you want with me.) _i can't take much more of this omnipotent slashing_


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 19, 2009)

darkguy9944 said:


> italics is thinking
> 
> He noticed her behind him _damn how did she get there._ He was a little too late so he pushed his back forward and the blade got stuck in his chain mailed shirt. She forced him to the floor and as she gathered for her attack he rolled over and leaped off the floor spinning on his back then a second jump sent him to his feet. During the display her attack shot off and shredded the deck there was nothing left of the top but the rims of the boat, after she disappeared into a burst of fluttering petals.
> 
> He flared the sexiest, smartest sentence he could think of for the moment. What does your beauty ponder with this man in wander?(Hey sexy, what do you want with me.) _i can't take much more of this omnipotent slashing_



"You pervert!"she then slapped him. "I am Lupe Dimaire. Imust admit i am quiet tired myself. Besides your sins can be forgiven for now." she said trying to end this battle. " We should hurry out of here. This ship is going to sink. It got a little to nasty or this ship to handle. You are in big trouble you know! Socome hide in my ship for now. Just until the coast is clear." she said really carring fr herself, she knew she was in trouble.

_A battle now turned peace..._


----------



## dark0 (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't be that way. after the long rant he figured she was right. I'm going down to get some files and some weapons from the armory raise the anchor and get ready. he went down too the rooms and stole bounty records from the files and carried multiple guns and food supplies to the ship after. Zero pulled his boat out into the bay so he could have her lift it up onto the ship and so they set off.

He ate some some food and bandaged his arm, he could read that something was off about her behavior, so he started small. hey there. He said playfully trying to make her open up with a smile. Where are we heading off you.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 19, 2009)

darkguy9944 said:


> Don't be that way. after the long rant he figured she was right. I'm going down to get some files and some weapons from the armory raise the anchor and get ready. he went down too the rooms and stole bounty records from the files and carried multiple guns and food supplies to the ship after. Zero pulled his boat out into the bay so he could have her lift it up onto the ship and so they set off.
> 
> He ate some some food and bandaged his arm, he could read that something was off about her behavior, so he started small. hey there. He said playfully trying to make her open up with a smile. Where are we heading off you.



She looked at him an said "I dont know and i dont care. I go where my ship takes me. Besides im just going to drop you off at the next island. So dont get all friendly. Please!" she then turned her back and started steering the wheel.

_She is dead serious..._


----------



## dark0 (Aug 20, 2009)

he didn't really like her, he gave up his attempts to sway her so he parted with a quick punch to the heart. geez, your so cold. He heads out onto the deck and throws up rocks with his feet and slices them in two with a quick draw. He practiced weight lifting with his new marine equipment waiting for a response from the new captain. 

He started to drift off hoping that he would get there soon. it hit him why would she save him, he though it was odd, _you don't save a man your going to kill unless she thought i was strong and she could have ran or just left._ but it didn't matter as the darkness over took him and he dreamed about food and swimming in money.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 20, 2009)

darkguy9944 said:


> he didn't really like her, he gave up his attempts to sway her so he parted with a quick punch to the heart. geez, your so cold. He heads out onto the deck and throws up rocks with his feet and slices them in two with a quick draw. He practiced weight lifting with his new marine equipment waiting for a response from the new captain.
> 
> He started to drift off hoping that he would get there soon. it hit him why would she save him, he though it was odd, _you don't save a man your going to kill unless she thought i was strong and she could have ran or just left._ but it didn't matter as the darkness over took him and he dreamed about food and swimming in money.



Silence filled the ship " I saved you because i needed you!" she said out o nowwhere. " Im all alone every day. I cant to everything by myself." she kept saying." To tell you the truth i was scared when i saw you. You had killed so many people." "So will you please stay with me!!!!"

_What happend all of a sudden..._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 20, 2009)

*Primevil Island...*
After a very one sided conversation with Mala which involved the cavewoman grunting and calling Helen "Ugly" more then anything, Helen managed to glean from the neanderthal woman that she had raced out of the village to track both her and Tak down and kill them. However when she had discovered Helen battling Pharaoh, the man who attacked Tak, she had decided to help Helen and pretty much revived her unbeating heart and saved her life. 

Helen had managed to convince Mala that she was fine, though she really isn't. She figures though that Willoby will be able to patch her up much better back on the ship.

The Swordswoman grabs her Katana which sits on the floor and straps it to her waist. Mala had stayed away from the sword calling it, "Dark Demon." Helen thinks the name fits quite well. She limps out of the hut and hears a loud commotion just up the path. Her eyes widen at the scene in the center of the village. Pharaoh is tied up to a long pole, barely alive, and Tak, his chest heavily bandaged, looms over the swordsman, screaming curses at Pharaoh and beating him mercilessly with his massive fists. Mala observes from the side while his injured pet Uki, lays on its side, both its hind legs bandaged. 

*"YOU HURT TAK!!!"* the caveman bellows at Pharaoh, *"TAK HURT YOU!!" *

*BABLAM!*

He headbutts Pharaoh so hard the man's nose breaks and spurts out blood in a jet of crimson. Pharaoh groans in pain but smiles a bloody smile at Tak, "Levidicus will kill you anyway. You filthy mongrel!"

Tak growls in fury and is about to slam both his hands across the sides of Pharaoh's head, which would surely kill the man. "STOP!" Helen shouts. Tak drops his arms and looks over at Helen with a confused face, *"He hurt you!"* 

Helen limps in between Tak and Pharaoh feeling like the unpleasant middle of a sandwich. "I don't kill my opponents Tak. There are some things even worse then death and he's just felt that," she says, not expecting Tak to understand at all. Helen looks at Pharaoh's broken and bloody face, and she can see the despondency in his eyes. When you break a man's spirit it can be even crueler then merely killing him. 

"Levidicus will kill you all!" Pharaoh groans. Helen glares at Pharaoh and grabs him by the throat, "And just who is Levidicus?" she demands. Pharaoh starts to fade into unconsciousness but Helen smacks him awake, "Answer me!" 

Pharaoh looks into Helen's eyes with hatred, "He's the Noble who hired me and others to hunt the Dino's on this island and he made a deal with that subhuman filth to sell his people to slavery," he says, referring to Tak. Helen turns on Tak with a  face of outrage, "Is this true? You sold your own people out!?" Even though Helen only barely comes up to Tak's chest he flinches at her voice as if she is twice as tall as he is.

*"Tak master of island,"* he says quietly, *"Rich man give Tak golden pretties..." * 

Helen smacks Tak across the chest with her good left hand, "That's no excuse!!" she bellows. "You're going to do the right thing Tak!!" she yells at him, not caring that he could probably cave in her skull with one punch if he wanted to. 

Mala watches with amusement as Tak gets pushed around by such a  scrawny female as Helen. She grunts and nods at Tak saying something in some unknown language. The Caveman looks at Mala and nods in return. 

*"Tak do right!"* he tells Helen. Suddenly he roars loudly. Villagers appear out of their huts several seconds later wielding spears and clubs. About twenty all told gather in front of Tak and Helen. Tak grunts at them and they all grunt back in return, shaking their weapons over their heads. 

"What's going on?" Helen wonders aloud. Tak grabs her up over his shoulder suddenly and marches out of the village followed by his twenty warriors. Mala glares at Tak jealously as he carries Helen and grabs her away from him. "I'm fine I can walk...really!" Helen protests as she hangs over Mala's shoulder.

"Quiet ugly!" Mala responds.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 20, 2009)

As he nearly walked out of the door, the breaking silence as the words dripped out of her mouth made him happy, relieved. He couldn't feel his body like he was numbed and controlled by her rage of emotion filling the room pressing against their hearts. His blank look on his face showed all of the swelling feelings, she didn't even notice until he hugged her holding her tight his arms, like an unreal connection was blow open.

His words came slow I will stay. until his personality recovered and he could utter words without fail. his heart poured into the stream of word that flow throughout her soul. You opened un-dieing bonds that let me come into your heart. Whatever you need I'll be there for you.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 20, 2009)

She looked into his eyes. She blushed. Then there lips started to get closer and closer. They then kissed. They both closed there eyes pationatly.Pink petals surrounded them." No, lets stop!" she pushed him away. She was as red as a tomato. "Im going to bed. Can you take over" she asked him. She slowly walked away with a smile.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 20, 2009)

*Primevil Island*

"You've yet to see the full extent of my DF's powers; I'll use it to tear you apart!" Robard said as he prepared to continue the fight, "Magnify Pain!"  With that, Robard rushed forward, however, this time focusing more on attempting grapples than striking.

"He must be trying to adapt his fighting style so he doesn't he doesn't have to rely so heavily on his broken arm.  For most fighters it would be nearly impossible to even attempt grappling with a broken arm, but this man is no ordinary fighter, I'll have to keep on my guard." Anji thought to himself as he tried to ward off Robard.

The two fought back and forth, with Robard seemingly in control, his unorthodox grappling techniques and evasive movements allowing him to evade Anji for the most part, with Anji barely managing to escape from the myriad of holds that were thrown his way.

"There, an opening!" Anji thought as a gap in Robard's defenses was suddenly available, "He may be able to still grapple without the use of his left arm but his defenses are still limited on that side...Futae no Kiwami!"

Anji's fist flew forward, but something caused Anji to almost hesitate before his attack hit; Robard seemed to be making no attempt to guard against the attack.  Certainly he wouldn't be able to completely block the attack, but if he didn't act quickly, the full force of it would hit him cleanly in the chest.  Still Anji continued his attack, striking Robard squarely in the center of the chest.

"Awwww!" Anji cried as he fell over to the ground in excruciating pain, even his meditation wasn't able to completely block it off.

"Haha, my DF isn't so weak now is it?" Robard said with a grin as he recovered himself from the blow and quickly made his way towards Anji, "Magnify Pain allows me to return all the pain I experience to you, only it's 10 times more intense! You can't hurt me without hurting yourself!" Robard quickly grabbed hold of Anji and moved to his back, strangling him a choke.

"Gah! Damn, I can't get any air from the pain in my chest and now he's got me in a choke hold... I've got to get out of here fast!" Anji's mind raced as he tried to find a way out, "Only one choice, I still haven't perfected it but there's no choice, Futae no Kiwami!" (the attack being the only thing Anji could mange to yell in his current state.)

A sudden force slammed into Robard, knocking him out of the grapple and sending him flying, Anji suffering even more pain back on the ground. "What was that?!" Robard asked himself, trying to figure out how Anji had managed to hit him, "I made sure I wasn't anywhere near his hands, he couldn't have touched me.  Unless..." 

Robard looked back towards Anji and saw his fists resting against the front of his chest.  "I see, he sent his attack through his own body to deliver the shockwave to me on his back.  Quite clever, it makes grappling useless against him, but the pain of using his own attack on himself plus the pain from my Magnify Pain technique should put him down for quite some time.  Still, I have to be careful, he's quite the challenger." Robard tried to think of some way to finish the fight, "Grappling's no good, with my arm crushed like this my hand-to-hand skill is cut in half at best, I guess I'll have to resort to my kicking power.  It's not my forte but it looks like it shouldn't take too much more to finish this guy!"

Robard gathered himself and rushed at Anji, jumping high in the air to deliver his final attack.  As he reached the apex of his leap though, Anji got back to his feet, ready to fight. "He's back up?! No matter, this technique will still crush him, and he can't do anything about it thanks to my Magnify Pain."  Robard threw both fists forward at Anji immediately before landing, Anji used his forearms to divert the punches to either side, wincing in pain as he did so, "Ha, he can only divert my attacks, and the force of his blow there caused him to hurt himself!... Wait a second, the force of his blow? But he only used his forearms, didn't he, not his fists? So how did he manage to use that technique of his, Futae no w/e it's called?  I must be imagining things; either way, there's no way to back out of this now, I'll finish him here!"

"You've realized haven't you?" Anji said with a grin, "I wasn't to confident in my ability to use Futae no Kiwami with anything other than my fists, but it seems that I'm capable of using it with my whole body, this fight is mine noble hunter."

"His whole body? He's bluffing, that's impossible! No wait! That would explain how he recovered so fast, he didn't use his fists to send the Futae no Kiwami through his body, the fists were decoys!  The Futae no Kiwami didn't come _through_ his body, it came _from_ his body!  Crap, I have no choice but to finish this though, even if he can use it with his whole body, my Magnify Pain will still floor him if he tries to use it on me; it's still my win!" Robard kicked his right leg forward, but Anji intercepted it with a left-legged Futae no Kiwami, crushing Robard's leg down to the ground while raising his own right leg to deliver the final blow to Robard. "The fool! He crushed my right leg, there's no way he'll be able to generate any force with his own right leg now, meanwhile my left leg is still fine, I've got him!" To Robard's amazement though, Anji's right leg came crashing forward, smashing Robard's left leg into his body, crushing them both badly with a final Futae no Kiwami.

"How...How can you still fight?" Robard questioned as he lay on the ground in pain, his body badly broken.

"I told you before, I have to atone for my past sins, and if that means being baptized in pain, then so be it, I'll take all the pain you can dish out." Anji said with a forced, pained grin, "Oh and your DF's shortcomings really were the reason why you lost this fight.  Your Magnify Pain technique can return any pain you receive, but not the actual injury.  If the pain isn't enough to stop your opponent then it basically does nothing."

"Ha... I guess you're right, *cough* Well what are you waiting for? Finish me."

"No, I have no reason to.  You spared that creature you were hunting when you saw that it was injured and I see no reason not to do the same for you.  And you seem tough enough, I think even with your banged up body, I think you'll probably be able to survive. And look on the bright side, now you and that beast are even, you can finish your hunt."

"Haha... I guess you're right.  Go on your way monk, and may you finally find closure with your past."

Anji turned and walked away to find the crew.  He appreciated Robard's advice, but he knew he would likely never be able to fully atone for his past.  Still that was the road he found himself on and so he'd just continue to follow it, just as he was now following a trail through the jungle.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 20, 2009)

He got up to recollect himself and soon he took hold of the wheel, and then suddenly remembered her. I go where my ship takes me. so he kept steering in the same direction and waited for her to wake up and show him the island and dock there.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2009)

Draft Rock Island-

Draft Rock Island, The Island that takes the shape of a mountain! Once believed to be an ancient volcano, the island was barren until a ship crashed on it's shores. Those who walked the island found it had rich soil, rich enough to be able to grow plants from all over. It was soon people came from all around, and it was soon this island was known as "The Island of Plenty." Able to grow plants from everywhere. The people carved homes into the mountain, setting them up to be close to one another. 

It's become famous for it's rare plants, causing visitors from all around to come and enjoy the fruits from anywhere in the world! And it is this island that the little tree pirates have been heading towards. After a week of sailing they have landed on it's shore. "Urgh.. about time." Nolan steps away from the helm and cracks his knuckles. "I'll go secure the ship. Someone check on the REAL captain." 

He jumps over the edge, while looking over at Bolt. Who seemed to be tied upside down to the mast. "GET ME DOWN FROM HERE!" bolt shouts, Kama appears in front of him and crouches down to meet Bolt face to face. "You shouldn't assume you are the captain just because Jay's sleeping." Kama smiled and cut bolt down, causing the first mate to land on his head.

"Damn it.. i'll kill you." Bolt swings at Kama, but the ninja just vanishes before the hit connects. "How do you keep doing that!" Bolt shouts. "Ninja trick." Kama comments, standing behind Bolt. "Alright! Time to get some supplies!" Joseph docks the Nonki and hops off the ship. "I love you~" he kisses his ship and smiles.

"DIE!!!!" Joseph's ears twitched and he quickly turned around while drawing his blade. CLANG! "I see, your back at 100% eh?" Joseph smirked. "Yup." Jason smirked back at him, the two sheathing their blades. "Wellp, Jay and I are headed into town." The two brothers waved to the crew. "They seem to be getting along better lately..." Belle rubbed her chin.

"Jaaaaassssoooon~" Eve whined, slumping over the rail. "It's ok eve, He'll be back." Belle smiled. "Shut up. No one likes you." Eve turned her head away from Belle. "A...at least i can tell she likes me now." Belle chuckled to herself. "Her insults have gotten very weak now. I suppose she's still afraid to admit to everyone she likes them." 

Belle sighs and jumps off the ship. "I'm going into town to get some supplies, Eve, Kayne do you want to come along?" Kayne shrugged. "Might as well, Got nothin else to do." She jumped off the ship. "I'm only going to spy on Jason." Eve followed. "That's fine." Belle chuckled again. 

"Alright, the ship is secure." Nolan tied off the boat to the dock. "Anax! Rex! Let's go get some supplies! We need to fix some of these bullet holes the marines put in our ship!" Rex and Anax nod. "It wouldn't bee too bad an idea!" Anax jumped off the ship and landed with a loud THUD! "Aye! I might even be findin sumthin to fix me guitar!" Rex jumped down as well, his guitar wrapped in a string cocoon. 

"I'll stay here to guard the ship." Kama climbs back up into the crows nest. "I don't care what the rest of you do." He looks down at the last four people on the ship.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 20, 2009)

With the LTP-

James' eyes pop open, he's been sleeping for this entire weak right on the deck, "Eh? We're on an island?" he pats his chest, "Eh? The giant hole in my chest is gone?" he hops to his feet and fastens his swords.

"Guess I'll take a look around!" he leaps off of the side of the ship and starts walking deeper into the island. Timor prepares himself as well, "I'll go for a little walk around town as well," he leaps off the side of the island, _"I need some more information on these guys...there must be something that I'm missing."_

_*In Tatsu's Dream World...*_

He looks at his father, tied in chains and hanging from the ceiling, "S-son...please..." he weakly begs him. Tatsu looks at him, unsure what to feel, but he extinguishes any thoughts of pity he might have. He simply turns around and walks out, "I don't even want to know what happened to Mom and Lance."

He stops for a moment as he exits the jail, _"Lance..."_ he hadn't seen his big brother in years, even since he was captured. He starts to think back to that day but shakes his head and takes to the sky in Hybrid Point.

He finds a nice hill side with a view of the entire town to sit. He hears someone walking from behind him but pays it not reguard, he is too deep in thought, "Hello Young Dragon," a man in robes and a mask on says, "Master Roku..." he says, slightly suprised, but half expecting it.

"What's wrong, are you not happy with all that you have accomplished?" he says raising his arm towards the city, "All Dragons and Humans freed, the Knights of Tensei as well as other slave owners all in jail, you are a hero."

Tatsu looks at the city, dragons soaring around, giving children rides, everyone so happy, "Nothing, this is all amazing, everything I ever wanted. I would be happy, if this were real..." Roku nods, "So you know..." 

Tatsu stands up, "Yea, there's no way. And unfortunately, there's only one way I know how to get out of this," he walks up to Roku and places his hand on his chest, "I'll make this work, but for real," Roku grins under his mask, "I know you can," he is then blown away by Tatsu's Blaze Dial.

He transforms into Hybrid Point and begins to fly over the town, *"Tri Dragon Flame!"* he burns the entire town to ashes, "Just take me home..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 20, 2009)

*Primevil Island*
_"YOU FOOL!"_ Mathias said in his head as Alex's failed attack on the tenryuubito. Instead he sent some beastly looking woman flying into the forest ahead. Levidicus didn't waste any time. He pulled out a gun and aimed it at Alex. The world noble was so afraid that his hands were shaking and each shot missed the ex-marine by a mile. "Filthy scum, you'll pay for trying to hit me!" Levidicus said while shaking.

Mathias looked over towards the slaves who were in chains. Since Alex was kind enough to defeat all the guards the close was clear. Mathias dashed over towards the captured slaves. *"Radical gust chop!"* Mathias roared as he used a wind powered karate chop to break the shackles. 

Mathias then turned his attention back on Alex. Levidicus was still shooting at Alex.....and missing. Alex raised his hand to strike the noble once again. *"GALE FORCE PALM!"* Mathias exclaimed as he shot a cannon of air at Alex, quickly knocking him away from the noble. Mathias ran over towards Alex and helped him to his feet. "Forgive me, but you have a lot of nerve raising your hand to a tenryuubito while knowing the consequences." Mathias said as the two made their way through the forest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 20, 2009)

_*Primevil Island...*_
Levidicus climbs up from his fallen golden throne and howls in outrage, "Guttersnipe filth. How dare you attack me!!"  he yells at Mathias and Alex. 

As the Neanderthals that Mathias let free begin to rampage across the camp Levidicus frantically pulls out a baby den den mushi from within the folds of his robes. 

"My hunters, return at once to camp!!" he yells into the snails mouth. The snail however looks back dumbly at Levidicus, "MY HUNTERS ANSWER ME!!"   All Levidicus gets back in return is static. 

Two giant Neanderthals rush at Levidicus, roaring savagely. The nobleman fires at them with his pistol but in his panic his shots go amiss. As they are about to pummel him suddenly a blur of speed runs past them and rips out their throats. The Cavemen gurgle blood, spasming as they collapse towards the ground. 

Selene appears over the downed savages in her full Satyr form, her claws drip blood and she breathes heavily, her eyes glowing as red as coals. Levidicus rushes towards her with a look of relief on his face, "Oh thank goodness you are here!" he exclaims, "Kill those two rats now!!" he orders, pointing at the fleeing Mathias, and Alex. 

The Satyr woman licks her bloody lips, "With pleasure!" Selene snarls with a devious smile, and she takes off in a burst of speed towards them, as fast as a Soru user. She quickly intercepts the two Pirates before they can make it into the forest and blocks their path. 

"I will sacrifice you both to the blood god and drain you both dry!" she tells them, licking her lips with a gleeful face. 

Meanwhile Levidicus patches his den den mushi to contact his ship, "BRING REINFORCEMENTS AND GET ME ON THE LINE WITH MARIEJOA AT ONCE!!!" he howls. Tiny boats filled with more black suited guards begin to sail towards the Island from the Nobleman's golden hulled ship in the bay.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 20, 2009)

-Aboard the LTP's Ship-

Bolt leans back against the railing, and holding one of his sai up against the sun, watching it shine.  Its slowly become riddled with cracks and chinks.  The battle with Crash left it in horrible condition.
"I guess I'll have to get Eve to patch it up again, he sighs.
He then recalls the dream he had when he was delirious with fever, and what his father had said.
_"I got a pair of Raph's sai years ago"_ and that he should _"ask for Raph and tell him I sent ya"_.  
_"Who was he, and how did he know dad?"_  He sighed again, and just looked up at the sky.


-With Nolan, Anax and Rex-

Nolan raised a plank of wood and began observing it.  He tries bending it slightly, and gives it a few knocks.
"Seems pretty sturdy to me."  He turns to Rex and Anax.  "What do you guys think?"
Rex shrugs his shoulder.  "Don't know why you're askin' me.  I don't know a damned ting about wood," he smirks.
"BUYING WOOD!?  THIS IS MADNESS!"
"No, this is logic."  He sighs angrily.  "Look, the ship is in piss poor condition at the moment, and we need wood to fix it up.  No wood, no fixing.  Pretty simple stuff."
"Don't talk to me like some sort of fool!  OF COURSE I KNOW WE NEED WOOD!  But buying wood, when you can just get some yourself is stupidity!"  He walks off away from the market, toward the forest.
Nolan rubs against his temple with his hand.  "Now what the hell are you doing..."
Anax puts his ear against one of the trees, and knocks on it slightly.  It stood about 300 feet high.  He then grins and murmurs, "Perfect," and draws his sword.  With a few quick slices, the tree bends slightly in the wind as if nothing happened.  Suddenly, all the branches seemingly explode sending leaves flying around everywhere, and then the bark sprays outward and the wood falls down in symmetrical planks, landing perfectly in a pile.  
"Now I may not know much about wood, but that was pretty cool."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2009)

With Joseph/Jason-

"So why did you want to become a pirate anyways?" Jason asked his brother as the two walked around the base of the mountain. "I found out the world government was dealing in slave trade. I struck a commodore, I attacked my crew and i fled to dads ship." He let out a sigh. "Course, Dad kicked me out and sent me to find you..." He turned to Jason, :ho "...." WHACK! Joseph smacked the grin off his brothers face.

"That was not very nice." Jason rubbed his cheek. "Yeah whatever. What kind of supplies do we need anyways? The nonki's pretty well packed thanks to Hana." He let out another sigh, Hana had been left on Black porcupine.. There was no ride for them... "Wonder how she got out..." he put his hands in his pockets and looked around. "This place has an interesting vibe to it." 

Jason nodded. "OH! you have a marine ship right!" Jospeh nodded. "Then, you must have log pose's to the end of the grand line right?" Joseph shook his head this time. "Nope. My ship wasn't authorized to carry log poses to anywhere within the new world. seeing as we were just low men on the totem pole we got stuck with mostly maps of the blues." Jason sighed. 

"Damn... Kama really wants to go to some island... wait.. new world?" He turned to Joseph. "Yeah, It's what they call the second half of the grandline once you pass the Red line again." Jason nodded. "I see..." The two walk down the street. Jason had placed his hands in his pockets following his brother. "I always wanted to ask you what was with that get-up." 

Jason blinked. "Eh? I like it... It's unique." He smiled. "Yeah.. I guess..." Joseph laughed. "You know... this is the first time we haven't tried to kill each other since we were kids." Joseph smirked. "It was always you who tried to kill me. I was just getting revenge after that." The two began to laugh their asses off, both not knowing why. "COME ON! COUGH UP THE FRUITS OLD MAN!" 

*"Crap." *Jason and Joseph sigh in unison as they see a gang of punks pushing an old man to the ground. "N...never! they are fruits from the sky!" The old man grips an odd fruit. It almost looks like a green pumpkin with a flat top and bottom. Giving it the shape of a cheese round. "Eh? HAHAHAHAHA!!! YOU HEAR THAT!?" The head of the gang shouts.

"FRUITS FROM THE SKY!" the entire gang bursts into laughter. "Crazy old geezer! I'll show you what you get for resisting us!" The boss lifts up his leg. "Crap! better help him!" The two rush forward as the boss's leg comes down. "He..heh...." He laughs a bit. "HEEE~YAAAAAH~~~ IT HURTS!!!!" The boss quickly pulls his foot back. "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING!?" 

he points down at the old mans fruit. "The top is like steel! i told you! these are fruits from the sky!" He cheered. "Grr.... you fuckin with me old man!?" The boss was about to throw a punch when four blades rested on his neck. "I wouldn't do that." Jason looks at him through cheetah eyes. "Damn straight, Might have to do somethin back." Joseph grinned. 

"H..holy crap!" one of the members stepped back. "It's... the RODGERS BROTHERS!" The rest of the gang turns to him. "F..for real!?" One shouts. "Who are they?" Another asks. "They are brothers obviously! Jason Rodgers, Captain of the little tree pirates! bounty of 79 million man! and his bro, Joseph Rodgers, He's got 59million on his head!" 

He gulps. "The little tree pirates, all together... they total 500 million Beli!!" The rest of the gangs jaws drop. "WHAT!? that's... that's half a billion!!!" The man nods. "S..scary... why... why is a scary crew here!?" THWACK! The boss of the gang flies out into the ocean. "Oi!" Jason calls to them. "Leave this old man alone. Got it?" The men nod and rush off to get their boss.

"You alright?" Jason removed his mask and Joseph helped the old man up. "Yes! Just fine!" he brushed himself off. "The names Bizu! Amad Bizu!" The old man had long white hair, a white soul patch, thin gray mustache and piercing blue eyes. His clothes were simple, brown shirt and pants with black shoes. "Let me take you boys to my farm and get you somethin to eat! It's the best i can do to thank ya!" The two Rodgers brothers look at each other.

"Should we?" Jason asked without needing to speak. Joseph just nodded, The two then turned back to the old man.* "Amad! We will gladly accept food!!!!" *The two grin widely. "Then follow me! My homes just up there!" he pointed to the top of the mountain. "*DUH-WHAT!?" *


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 20, 2009)

*Eci Island, With The Black Sword Pirates

Marc D. Gomes VS Commander Rago*

The two men stared at each other cautiously, both were panting heavily and their wounds and injuries ached. "Aye, this has been quite exciting Mr. Marc" Rago said with a slight smile. "Aye, but it looks like both of us don't have much left." "If I ever hear your fucking voice in my third life time it will still be too fucking soon" Marc grunted in annoyance. The two men charged at each other and their kicks collided against each other in a symbol of both offense and defense. The thunderous collision caused the snow around them to be swept away as the explosion of pressure diffused from the site of the blow.

_Meanwhile Off The Coast Of Eci Island....._

*"Calling marine squadrons in the vicinity of Eci Island"* the dispatch den den mushi sprung to life aboard a marine vessel. "I am already on the job" a lazy voice said back into the receiver. *"Be advised the targets have been identified as The Black Sword Pirates and so far the village has sustained damage as well as civilian slaughter."* "Wait what?" Commodore Jason Slate replied. "The destruction I am sure of the the slaughter is not his style at all." *"Look just do your job, it has been confirmed civilians were killed"* the dispatch replied haughtily. "Geez you don't have to be a little girl about it" Slate said making a  face.

_Back With Marc And Rago_

Marc and Rago caught each other simultaneously with right hooks and were sent flying. Marc decreased the gravity around him, flipped and landed on his feet. He slid back in the snow eyeing Rago angrily. Rago had used levitation plus to right himself and also landed on his feet sliding back. "Aye, that was a solid one" Rago said cricking his jaw before smiling. Marc didn't want to admit it but the blow Rago had given him had been quite heavy. The duo charged at each other again and threw another set of punches. Rago caught Marc's hand with his free hand and Marc did likewise. They stood dead locked in a battle of strength each trying to gain the advantage.

_On Eci Island Beach_

Slate shuffled along the beach nonchalantly in front of his crew. "What the FUCK" Samantha screamed right in Slate's ear. "Weren't we fucking dispatched to back up The Xtreme Marine Squadron who are currently holding off The Black Swords?" Samantha roared. "Why the fuck are we walking so SLOWLY?" Jason stuck his right index finger in his ear and twisted it a few times. Junior began to laugh but quickly stopped when Samantha shot him a look. "Commander Rago and his squadron are quite capable" Slate said calmly with a yawn.

_With Marc And Rago_

Blood began to stream down Marc's body as Rago's blade pierced through his midsection. He looked at Rago with malice but the blood loss was causing his vision to fade. "Aye, Mr. Marc you disappoint me" Rago said sadly, "I thought by now you would have remembered you need to keep an eye on my blade." Marc fell to his knees and Rago took a step backward to safety. The air around Rago grew heavy with Marc's gravity and Rago chuckled slightly. "Aye, come now" Rago said seriously, "you can't really expect that to stop me." "Oh it fucking will" Marc said darkly.

_With Marine Squad Namakemono_

"First you stalk them here now you won't even fucking hurry to stop them" Samantha said as they made their way to the outskirts of town. Slate had taken to dancing as he made his way towards their destination and all it had done was serve to infuriate Samantha more, Junior by now could not stop laughing. "If we just calm down, I am sure everything will be alright when we get where we are going" Slate said playfully. Samantha screamed in frustration and several birds took flight from their perches. Junior fell to the ground laughing and quickly fell silent as a thunderous punch connected with his stomach.

_With Marc and Rago_

Rago looked at the dark energy in Marc's finger tips in disbelief. "Aye, it should be impossible for you to have the strength for that" Rago said taking another step out of Marc's arm length. "Maybe now I can get you to shut the fuck up" Marc said pointing at Rago. "Tacto de la muerte" Marc said releasing a burst of dark energy from his finger. "Aye! He can fire it!" Rago said in his mind as the attack bore down on him. Rago tried to dive to the side but the attack ran through his shoulder and discharged through his body. "Aye, he managed to get a draw out of this?" Rago muttered to himself as he lay on his back.

Marc struggled to get to his feet but his body would not let him. Likewise Rago could not move either. "I don't want a fucking draw, I want you to fucking die" Marc said in frustration. "Tetra get down here" Marc shouted weakly. Tetra appeared at Marc's side instantly with Fire in tow. "Kill that fucker" Marc said pointing at Rago. "We need to focus on your wounds first" Tetra said, "you are losing a lot of blood." "I'll do it" Fire said unstrapping her knives from her belt. Fire blurred and appeared over Rago who looked up at her with a slight smile. 

Fire brought down her knives but suddenly there was a small voice in her ear. "I don't think so Red" Junior said parrying her knives with his claws. "See what I mean" Slate said to Samantha who promptly punched him. Her hand phased through him as his body turned to cola. "If Junior hadn't been that fast he would have fucking died" Samantha said annoyed. Bobby appeared carrying the mime and the swordsman over his shoulders. Fire looked at Junior with hatred, "so it's you guys again, don't know when to give up do you?"


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2009)

-With Kayne, Eve and Belle-

"NOOOOOOO~~~~ I'VE LOST JASON!~"  Eve yells out as she falls to her knees in despair.  
Kayne and Belle stand at a distance looking at her.  "She always like when it comes to him?"
Belle nods.  "More or less."
Eve turns to them.  "You two are just jealous of the connection me and Jason have!"
The two stare at Eve will dull eyes.  *"Yeah, whatever."*  Kayne puts her hands behind her head and Belle turns around with her as they then begin to walk off toward the town. Eve begins following them, always scouting around to try and find Jason.

"Now I need to find some ingredients for my latest project."
"Oh really, what's that?"
"Well, if you haven't noticed, when our crew gets into fights, there seems to be quite a lot of blood loss.  Correct?"
"Agreed."
"Well, I've been tinkering with the idea of a supplement that will help temporarily increase the bone marrow's blood creating capabilities.  It would definitely help with the healing process and make me worry less."

"Sounds complicated.  I suppose I should get some food for the crew.  Anything you want in particular?"
"I'm not too picky an eater.  In face, most of the crew will eat just about everything."
"Great!  Because I was thinking of this fish platter with some-"
Suddenly, Eve appears to the side of Kayne's ear and she whispers.  "No."
Kayne jumps slightly and grabs her heart.  "Holy crap!  You nearly scared the shit outta me!  And what do you mean 'No'?"
"Jason does not like fish."
"Doesn't like fish?  But you can-"
"Oh.  That.  Yeah, a couple of people have a problem with fish."
"But fish are wonderful!  There is such a wide variety of techniques to cook and serve them."
"Hey, I'm not the one complaining," she says as she gestures at the leering Eve.
"Pffft.  The others will make due with a side plate I'll make for them.  That sound good to you?"
Eve glares and silently nods.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2009)

*Annie's dream...*
Annie turns towards her mother uncertainly, "Um I know this is all in my head but would you mind if I...." she hesitates not sure how to ask her mother. 

Sarah chuckles silently, "You want to draw against me and see how far you've come and how far you still have to go..." she responds, finishing Annie's thoughts. 

Annie shakes her head, blushing slightly in embarrassment, "Naw forget it. It's a dumb idea anyway, you'll smoke me." 

Sarah gets to her feet suddenly, "No its a good idea. I want you to see what you'll have to overcome if you want to be the best," she tells Annie. She turns towards Annie with a playful grin, "I warn you I won't hold back." 

"Okay maybe this was a bad idea," Annie mutters. 

_Five minutes later..._
Annie stands 20 meters away from her mother. Both women face each other in the standard drawing position, their hands hovering over the grips of their revolvers. A bead of sweat rolls down Annie's forehead, her body tense with anticipation, and she feels incredibly warm inside. 

"Anytime you're ready!" Sarah calls out. Her face is very calm and yet focused.   

Annie takes a deep breath waiting for the right moment. That feeling in her body that tingles up and down her spine, telling her when the time is right. Both she and her mother lock their green eyes at each other. 

_NOW!_ Annie thinks in her head. 

Annie's draws both her Gold revolvers at her fastest speed, far faster then a human eye blink. *BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!*

Annie focuses on her mothers hand, trying to  track her movements. Suddenly loud gunshots ring out and all of Annie's bullets fall out of the air right in front of her mother. No Annie thinks, not just her bullets, there are other bullets on the ground as well. Annie shakes her head in disbelief. She didn't see her mother draw, in fact she didn't even feel her mother move with her mantra. 

"Did you even draw?!" Annie asks her mother in awe. 

Sarah nods, "Oh yeah," she unholsters her left silver revolver and raises it into the air, showing the smoke drifting from the barrel.

"This...." suddenly she disappears....

"Is the level you have to beat to challenge the best," she finishes, standing right behind Annie with her silver revolver pointed at the back of her daughters head. "Even your father couldn't draw as fast I did just now..." she adds before holstering her silver revolver and ruffling the back of Annie's hair playfully. 

"But you did great," Sarah tells Annie encouragingly, "I was much sloppier at your age." 

Annie turns around and smiles at her mother, not even feeling mad or bitter at all for being so outclassed. Just like her mother said to her, she's only 17 and still developing afterall. What Annie does feel though is an immense sense of pride to be this woman's daughter and she reaches out and hugs her tightly.

"Now if you could just teach me to shoot a logia," Annie adds, and they both start laughing.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 21, 2009)

With James-

He walks through the streets, patting the places where his wounds once were, "A week and some bandages sure does do the work!" he thinks for a moment, "Maybe Belle did something..." he grins and shakes his head, "Naaah."

He then strolls into a bar and takes a seat, "I'll take 20 sugar packets," he says with a serious face on, "20...Sugar packets?" the bartender asks, "Who the hell is this guy?" the man sitting next to him asks.

"Who am I?" he stands up and slams his fist on the table, "I am-" before he can finish a man sitting at a table in the back corner of the bar beats him to it, "The Red Monkey," James spins around and looks the man.

He wears a long green coat that says "Justice" on the back in Kanji, "The Great Red Monkey actually," he corrects him, "I'll be the judge of that," the man taps on the hilt of his sheathed sword, "I'm Lt. Zackery Green, and the reason I know who you are is because I like to keep track of any upcoming swordsmen," in a flash he unsheaths his sword and a slicing sound can be heard, but no one but James sees it happen.

"So, are you up for a little duel? Off the record of course," James grins, "Off the record? Hell no! I want everyone in the marines to know I kicked your ass!" Green gets to his feet, "Well when I defeat you I'll have to take you under arrest, which isn't how I usually do things. This habit of mine is what leaves me as the rank of Lt. So, my Red friend, shall we find a more fitting place?"

"What? I like this, a good crowd!" he shouts, getting to his feet as well, "Oh I'd hate to see the Little Tree Pirates' swordsmen defeated in front of so many people, your crew would lose the reputation it's starting to get," he walks to the door, "Shall we?"

James follows him out the door with an eager look on his face, "Sir, you forgot your sugar-" suddenly the table that Green was sitting at splits in half, "packets..." the bartender finishes. He sighs, "I'm chargin' the marines for that..."


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2009)

-Arabasta-

Two figures in cloaks trudge across the desert.  The sun, beaming down on them as the sand looks wavy from the heat.
One of the figures sticks their tongue out and pants, "Its soooooooooooooooooooo hot~"
"Stop talking about it and maybe you'll forget..."
"BUT I WANT WATER NOW!"
"Well, I'd give you some... IF A CERTAIN SOMEONE DIDN'T THINK IT WAS NECESSARY TO GIVE WATER TO THE WARUSAGI BIRDS!" 
"But they looked thirsty...."
"WELL THEY TOOK OUR STUFF TOO!  YOU HAPPY!?"
"I said I was sorry~...."
The other figure sighs and continues walking.  "It doesn't matter anyway."  He takes out a map from his pocket and looks at it for a moment.  "We should be at Kuru soon enough.  When we get there, just stay quiet.  Its been a while since we've been hired by someone for a bounty, and the Mayor of a town too."  He smiles back at his friend.  "He should keep his word on that 30 Million Berri reward he promised, right Kana."
She nods.  "RIGHT!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 21, 2009)

_Jun vs. Marine Captains_

The Jade Empire Warrior jumped high above the marine captains, looking for an opportunity to strike. All 4 of them were in a defensive position, covering each other and making sure that Jun was unable to fight any of them without all of them striking back in unison.

But Jun had a counter. It was an old technique, one she has not used for a while. She hoped that she could still perform it well. "Dragon Breath!" She inhaled a large amount of air, and breathed it out against her opponents. None of them scattered, but Jun expected them not to. They were however, surprised that she could breathe out a gust of wind like that. Jun landed gracefully behind the captains, her spear a couple of meters away.

The claymore-wielding marine captain swung his blade towards Jun, intent on decapitation. 

"Baihou Stance; Jade Shift!" Jun rolled to her left with a haze of green light, barely dodging the attack. She strikes the marine with a sweeping kick, knocking him over. The saber wielding captain charges in front of her, aiming a slash at Jun's neck. Jun dodged the attack with the green haze behind her once again, but  she was struck at the back of the leg by a rapier. 

She bit ignored the pain, kicking the marine captain with the rapier away. The blade was still embedded to her leg. She pulled the rapier out, and threw it at the captain who hit her. The captain caught the blade easily, but that didn't matter. Jun backflipped towards her spear, and grabbed the weapon. 

Jun aised her spear in the air, and began to spin it. Soon enough it cuaght fire, creating another flaming whirlwind around her. "Zhu Qiao Stance; Phoenix Spin!"

The marines distanced themselves from Jun. With the flames surrounding her it would be difficult for them to land a hit. Jun walked towards them, still spinning her spear. She couldn't run towards them, or else the flames would disperse from their rotation and burn her along with everything around her.

Once the marines were far enough, Jun dispersed the flames around her. She shifted her stance, and readied to swing her spear. "Baihou Stance; Red Claw!" Red razor winds flew out from her spear, hitting the marines. They took the attack head on, blocking with their swords, but as long as Jun  continued to attack they were pinned. 

This was the moment she had been waiting for. Jun stopped using Red Claw and charged towards the marines while they were still pinned. 

"Zhu Qiao Stance; Dance of the Bloodied Ravens!" As she dashed towards them after-images followed Jun behind her. They served little purpose except to confuse the marines. 

She reached their flank, and attacked the marine with the saber first. "Zhu Qiao Stance; Bowing Phoenix!" Jun brought down her spear upon the saber-wielder with immense force, cracking the floor below and sending the marine captain down with it. She swung her spear towards the rapier-wielder, who barely managed to block with his blade. The claymore-wielder took advantage of this and tried to attack from Jun's side, but Jun grabs the rapier wielder's weapon and swings him towards the claymore. Jun blocked the attack with the marine captain, much to the other captain's surprise and rage. The last marine captain threw the other one aside, and brought his claymore above Jun. She took this to her advantage, as the captain was now wide open to attack. 

"Tiger's Maw." She slashed the marine upwards, then followed it with a downward slash. Jun finished him off with a horizontal slash, then dropping him down the hole she made.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 21, 2009)

With Alph

Today was the day, the amazing technological advancement they had made since Alph rose to power had reached a milestone. They had created a spacecraft with Alph as it's pilot and well even an important part of the ship.

It was a incredible even and thousands were present as Alph activated the thrusters and launched himself in the air. It was only a small spaceship, at best only the size of a 18 wheeler plus trailer if it would be standing vertically. 

But it rocketed away from Earth with incredible speed, the flight was going smoothly an soon he shed the booster rockets to only reveal Alph and not even the slightest piece of technology protecting or assisting him.But he didn't need anything else, he could fly on his own power and required no food, air and whatever else those frail human beings needed.

First stop on the itinerary was the moon but what he would find there boggled him.Some kind of lightning being that was worshiped by some kind of weird  mustached and winged beings.

"Moon people?"Alph mumbled to himself."This makes no sense, they look ridiculous and for what reason would they be on the moon?"And then he focused his attention on the lightning god."And just look at those ear lobes, what kind of twisted soul would come up with something like that."The bizareness of the situation gave him a system error and all of a sudden he felt as if he was plummeting towards the ground.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 21, 2009)

*With the future Tri-Star Pirates (Black's group)*

The group left Sam and Chuck alone, and they took the time to discuss their plans.Nate's group agreed with the plan the captains came up, to head for the East and try and get their hands on an ship there. Now that they had a shipwright the odds of success increased dramatically.

Not long after that a teary eyed Sam entered the room, slung over his shoulder was the limp form of Chuck."He deserves a decent burial."Sam mumbled and the others helped.

No words were spoken during the entire process and in ended with sticking Chuck's sword into the ground where Chuck was buried.But the time for grieving was cut short as they felt the ground shake.In the distance they heard shouts and saw smoke rising up.

"We should check it out."Black commented, he shot a glance at Sam who wiped his tears away and then just took off in the direction the smoke was coming from, without saying a word.

The others quickly went after them.

*With Chey's Group.*

While they had just barely been managing in this battle before they now had the upper hand. Her new armor was easily the strongest one she had used to date but she wasn't sure how much longer she could keep it. And another problem was their strongest weapon, Candy.....Candace....Or maybe even an entirely different personality was in control now, but whoever it was this one seemed to be, as Sam would say, Hulking out.

The large Devil Point was attacking indiscriminately, it was just that since the Savages and wild animals were attacking her she had just been focusing on them but who knew what could happen if those had been taken care off.

But luckily it never came to that. Reinforcements came in the form of Black's group, an enraged Sam picked off most of the savages with precise shooting while the rest took out which ever Savages and wild animals Sam left standing.

Devil Point Candy was about to start attacking her comrades though but a glimmer in the sky caught her attention, the mad being looked up and stared at the object that was racing towards her.She lacked the intelligence in this form to realize it was dangerous.

"Ryuusei Kurosu Misairu!"Black shouted as was about to crash into Candy, his arms were crossed in front of him and they bashed bashed right into Devil Point Candy/Candace.

The being was knocked out in one hit, and as Black picked himself up again the Devil shrank back into her far more attractive and feminine looking Candace form."Wait.....That was a girl!?!?!"Black shouted out."I hit a freaking girl!"He went into a state of depression of shame until he realized something else.

"Hehe, she's naked."He giggled."Nice boob..."Before he could finish Kira smacked in the back of the head, something that hurt Kira more then Black though but it managed to shut him up."Behave yourself."Kira said sternly, he was always very gentlemanly when ladies were present.

He took of his shirt and wrapped Candace in it, and after confirming she was breathing and fine he picked her up and slung her over his shoulder.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2009)

Anti-Cristo Island-

The Reaper crew continued their assault on the island. "THERE'S ONLY TEN OF THEM YOU IDIOTS!!! COME ON!!!" A marine squad leader shouts. "Well, There is only one now." A man in black robes stands before the marines. "Heh, There's twenty of us and one of you! what can you do REAPER SCUM!" The marines raise their guns. "I see." The man pulls down his hood, His head is shaved and ontop of it is a tribal sun tattoo. His eyes seem to be a dull gray and a grin rolls across his face.

"Twenty... Alright." Jaquel takes a deep breath and meditates for a moment. His eyes shut and he places his hands together. "Huuuuu-" He takes a deep breath. "Phew~~" He breaths out a long husky breath. "Wh...what the hell are you men doing!? fire!" Jaquel takes a second breath, His skin seems to redden the more he breaths in. The marines raise their guns once more. 

Jaquel breaths out, The marines take aim. The reapers skin grows into a deeper shade of red. "FIRE YOU IDIOTS!" Before the men pull the trigger, one of the marines on the outside is knocked into the group like a domino. All the marines slowly fall to the ground one after another. "Hehehehehe...." Jaquel's skin is a deep red and his eyes are completely white. 

A small grin rolls across his face as the marines all stand in shock. "Blood.... Lord... desires blood!" He draws the spear from his back. "BLOOD! SHARE WITH MY LORD YOUR BLOOD!" A slash downward cuts off one of the marines hands. "WAAAH!!!" He screams out in pain. "GET UP YOU IDIOTS!" the squad leader shouts.

"SIR! WHY DON'T YOU FIGHT!" The man who lost his hand screams. "I'm... I'm the boss here!" As he shouts he can feel a warm sensation in his body. "W..what?" He looks down, his stomach has been stabbed through. "W..w..when?!" He turns around, Jaquel had a straight face. "Goodbye." A grin slowly grew as he forced the pole part of his blade to break through the marines left side. 

"GUAH!" Bones cracked and muscle tore, blood painted the ground red. "Now then." Jaquel turned to the other marines. "Damn it! Get up!" the group all begin to fumble around trying to get off of the ground. "Ambisagrus." Using his staff, Jaquel begins to pound into the pile of marines. He didn't care what pressure points he hit, just as long as he hit them.

He grinned as blood began to spray him. He seemed to be hitting the pressure points too hard, but it didn't matter. When he was done the marines were bloodied and bruised, Jaquel walked off away from the pile. "G.guh.. it..it hurts..." They cry out. "Please.. don't.. don't leave us... like this...." Jaquel turned and smirked. "You wish for it to end? HAH!HAHAHAHA! LIFE IS PAIN! YOU MORONS!!!!"

he drew his spear and began to spin it in the air, building up heat in the tip. "I'll show you true suffering before the sweet embrace of death ends your pain." He turns around and with one last spin of the spear. "Alaunus!" A ring of fire engulfs the marines. "Good bye." He began to laugh evilly as he walked away. "Don't assume you will get away free! Worshiper of the dark one!" 

Jaquel turned his head to see a priest in white robes standing on top of a building. "Oh? An interestin one has appeared...." The priest held a large cross in his hand. "I am Astain! Holder and Guard of the ten holy relics!" he jumped from the building. "I WILL DEFEAT YOU IN THE NAME OF HIS HOLINESS!" Jaquel just grinned. "Come on then."


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 21, 2009)

Itches trembled when he saw that the marine captains had fallen. There was nothing stopping both Rek and Jun from ganging up on him. 

The young noble realized this, and smirked. "We outnumber you now, Commodore. Even with my dear Jun's injuries, we are still capable of defeating you? Perhaps it's time to retreat?" He offered. 

Itches gulped. If he did that he would be demoted for sure, but that beat being killed by pirates. 

"I...suppose so. We'll meet again, pirates!" Itches ran for the stairs, leaving Rek and Jun with the vault. 

Rek walked towards the stairs and tilted his head. "I wonder if he realizes there's a small army of pirates at the bottom of the garrison?" 

"Perhaps he thinks that it would be easier to go through them." Jun suggested. 

The young noble walked away from the stairs and towards the vault. "I suppose so." He placed his palm on the vault, grinning. The steel softened, steadily being replaced by comparatively less durable iron. "It's all yours, my dear Jun." Rek stepped back. Jun walked towards the vault and punched a gaping hole through the spot where Rek had converted into iron.

Rek then took out his dendenmushi. "Ruru, Elza, fly towards the 3rd-highest floor of the building. We're getting the parts now. Oh, and tell the pirate crews to keep what's left." 

A few moments later Ruru and Elza arrived, ready to carry everything out. Most of the parts where revealed to have been the casings of the Pacifista, made in the shape of Bartholomew Kuma's body, and a few sensors used for their eyes. 

With that done Rek and Jun flew out of the base atop Ruru in his hybrid form, while Elza carried most of the parts. From above they could see that the other pirates were approaching the garrison. 

"Damn it, I didn't even get to roast some peasants with my great inventions!" Matyr whined as he saw Rek and the others land on the deck. Crewmen scarmbled to take the newly-looted parts to the ship armory.

Greize sighed. It was a sigh of relief, since they didn't get a single scratch on him today. His Ostrich Wilmer yanwed, and went to sleep. 

"Well then, let's be off. I do hope this keeps Oressa from visiting us."

As the other pirate crews stormed the Garrison, the Windy Dirge sailed away as the sun rose. 


A few miles away was a dinghy, carrying Commodore Itches. He had lost the Marine Garrison, and had only managed to get out with his coat on his shoulders. As he watched his base burn, one thought was prevalent in Itches' mind. 

"Where the hell were the Headsplitters?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2009)

*Primevil Island...*
As the freed Neanderthal slaves rampage across his camp doing battle with his guards, Levidicus finally makes contact with Mariejois, the holy land of the World Government. One of the Neanderthal's enters Levidicus' personal tent and throws a giant Ottoman sofa out of the tent and onto the dirt.

"THAT'S A PRICELESS ANTIQUE YOU FOUL SMELLING MONSTER!!" he screams and starts firing at the caveman with his pistol. 

*"This is the office of the Gorosei,"* responds a voice from his den den mushi suddenly. Levidicus turns towards the snail with frustration etched on his face, "WHAT TOOK YOU SO LONG TO RESPOND?!??" he screams into the snail, spit flying out of his sealed bubble head. 

*"There is a war going on milord, Whitebeard has attacked Marinford and we are on high alert here in the holy city..."*

"I DON'T CARE!!" Levidicus shouts back, "MY PRECIOUS LIFE HAS BEEN THREATENED BY PIRATE FILTH AND I DEMAND THAT KIZARU BE SENT HERE AT ONCE TO CRUSH THEM!!" 

There is silence on the other end for several seconds until the voice finally replies, *"I'm sorry Milord but Admiral Kizaru is busy..." *

"THE MAN CAN MOVE AT LIGHTSPEED FOR GOD'S SAKE. WHAT DO YOU MEAN HE IS BUSY!?!?" 

There is more silence, *"Please hold sir I'm going to check which Marines are available at the moment..." *

"No, NO! DO NOT DARE PUT ME ON HOLD OR I WILL HAVE YOUR HEAD!!" Levidicus screams at the top of his lungs. However the snail goes silent. Levidicus howls in fury at such blatant disrespect. 
_*
With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
Commodore Zane Garrick stands over the high South wall of the castle with his arms crossed, an unlit cigar clenched between his teeth. Bullets and explosions erupt all around him but he takes no notice of it. Commander Beverly Clemens stands beside him, and she unlike Garrick does take notice of the bullets swirling around her head and forms several protective mirrors around her body. 

"Isn't it beautiful?" he mutters. 

Clemens stares at Garrick, "Excuse me sir?" she asks. 

"THIS!" he exclaims, sweeping his right hand across the battlefield, "The glory of justice!" 

Clemens sees a Pirate on his hands and knees begging a Marine grunt for mercy but then the Marine blows his head off with a pistol at point blank range. 

"Um yes sir it certainly is something," she answers grimly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2009)

*A Pirate Camp on the Island Near Blooming Pirates*

On a small-secluded Island there is a beautiful landscape, one full of lush greens and animals abound. A rainbow can be seen in the skies on this particular day, a postcard should be made of this terrain.

*BOOM!!!*

A bullet whizzed by Lockon’s face taking a stray strand of hair with it. If he hadn't tilted his head back to look up at the sky he'd have a nice big hole where his face use to be.


“How the hell did I end up having to run training drills with this sorry bunch!?!?” Lockon had his palm on his head, he had a migraine. One of the crewmen had just shot another in the ass and then almost shot Lockon in the head. This man had no talent for guns. He was too talented to be working with this sorry bunch, but money was money so a mercenary such as him couldn’t be that picky. He wasn’t even sure how he ended up here; actually he knew exactly how he ended up here. He was currently in the process of looking for a female marksmen whose skill with a gun rivaled his own. The captain of this pirate crew told him that he knew of her whereabouts but wouldn’t spill what he knew unless Leon agreed to come on for a discounted price. He hated extortion but his prey was going to bring him notoriety, fame, and a 90 million-berri bounty didn’t help either. He took the wanted poster of the girl out, she was rather young but a 90 million berri bounty and still alive was a testament to her skill, Gun Genius Annie.

“Ey!! Whose that she’s kind of cute!! Is that your girlfriend or something!?!?Now, now Lockon I’m not paying you top dollar to stare at pictures of pretty girls. Now tell me how training is going.” Lockon couldn’t help but kind of chuckle at the loud, obnoxious, and rambunctious captain of the Jolly Fatman Crew, Captain Benicio Coy. For starters he just said he was paying him top dollar, Lockon slashes his rate by more than half in exchange for the whereabouts of Gun Genius Annie, number two he was playing with him at this point, and number three he was a bad pirating stereotype. The man stood over Lockon by a good three or four inches, and he was wider by an even greater margin having to weigh atleast 400 pounds of fat. Lockon had thought about shooting him over the past couple of days, but he wasn’t sure the bullet would make it through this fleshy pig. The captain had two teeth at opposing sides of his mouth, both made of gold, along with a bulbous piggish face. He wore a tri-point hat with traditional pirate garb and had a talking parrot on his shoulder. Truly just a bad stereotype come to life.

“Well Captain Coy I want you to meet the most promising marksmen recruit I have ever seen, this man could damn near kill me.” Lockon grabbed the crewman that nearly took off his head and put a bullet in the ass of another. He patted him on the back and showered him with awkward praise.

“He’s got a bright future ahead of him just you watch, if I can find a couple of more like him then this crew will be on top of the world in no time. Captain I wanted to talk to you about the girl on the poster. Remember the reason I came aboard was because you said you knew her whereabouts.” Lockon had come to know you had to work Captain Coy as he was one to keep things close to the vest.

“In due time my boy, in due time. You still have to give me my money’s worth, a deal is a deal afterall.BWAHAHAHAH” That loud obnoxious laugh grated on Lockon’s ears, and the captain could not walk away fast enough. He decided that once he was done with these pirates he was going to assassinate this fat man. Captain Coy had taken a small island village hostage and while he was fattening up his crew and himself the villagers suffered. This man offended Lockon’s sensibilities, but Lockon’s pride was holding him back because he wanted a duel with Gun Genius Annie more than anything.  He took Stratos out and looked towards the seas,

“Stratos we’ll find her and prove who the best up and coming gun slinger in the world is.”

*With Zell*

“Why do people need to create distortion in this world, especially that which is destined to be corrected by the power of my fist?” Zell didn’t realize it but he was thinking out loud to himself and the 50 some odd marines around him heard him. It was a pretty deep thought for that of a lieutenant, but Zell Dylandy wasn’t the everyday lieutenant he had eaten the Jetto Jetto fruit. He was quite powerful in his own regard, the only thing holding him back was experience. 

“Lieutenant Dylandy Our ETA to Wrenchi Island is 10 minutes, you are to report immediately to the Commodore Garrick and receive an assignment while we provide support to suppress the Pirates.” Zell couldn’t help but scoff some at the notion of essentially fodder going into to support Task Force Absolute Justice. They would probably get in the way, but the Marines had to take this seriously, the notion of a pirate nation was no laughing matter. However as was the ineptness of the Marines they sent the aforementioned fodder. Zell was a little disappointed he couldn’t go bust open a few skulls right away, but he was happy to be moving to a new squad. Commodore Garrick was the prodigy to Admiral Akainu and would be the stepping-stone Zell needed to move up. 

“We’re here!!!” The ship and its crew dropped the anchor and quickly jumped onto the dock were greeted by… well to sum it up complete annihilation. His new squad was dispatching the pirate remnants quite handedly; it was a truly great thing that they were this efficient.  The more notoriety they gained the more apt he was to take control. As Zell continued on he saw a castle in the distance, he noticed the fighting become increasingly more violent as he walked toward it. He knew that this was his destination.

“I think its time to expedite this process a little,” Zell put his hands on the ground and his backside in the air, a runner’s position. Zell looked up at the castle and made up his mind; he’d be there in 5 seconds. *BOOM!!! *There was a large pop sounds as if a bullet had been fired from a chamber, Zell was no longer there in his stead was simply a scorch mark on the ground. 5 seconds later it was as if he appeared out of thin air in front of the castle, just like he said he would. He was a little out of breath, but he hadn’t used up all the gas in his tank. He quickly gave his surroundings a once over looking for Commodore, a man he had only seen in photos. He made his way through the front of the castle and then he saw him standing there atop the south wall, a hulk of a man, standing at 6’6 with brown hair, Commodore Zane “Deadeye” Garrick. He walked over to the wall, this would be a good time to impress his superior officer. Starting from several feet away from the wall he took his runners position once again.

*Boom!!!*

He was off again as he literally run up the wall in an instant and appeared right in front of the leader of Task Force Absolute Justice and his subordinate. 

“Commodore Garrick I am Lieutenant Zell Dylandy reporting for duty, sir. I have been assigned to your squad Task Force Absolute Justice and am awaiting orders to be deployed, sir.I would like to request permission to be allowed to continue onward and provide combat support ,sir.I'd really like to go kick some ass, sir.” He stood at attention, if this man was anything like he thought he was he wasn’t going to put down his salute without being told.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2009)

Jaquel of the Reapers Vs Astain of the ten holy priests! 

The priest raised his large cross as he came down towards Jaquel. "Heh." Jaquel slashed with his spear and cut the cross down the center. "hmm." the Priest smirked, causing Jaquel to raise a brow. A golden light from the cross blinds Jaquel for an instant. But that instant is long enough for A golden blade to pierce his shoulder. 

"GUAH!" Jaquel steps back and rips the blade from his shoulder. "What is this?" He looks down to see a golden spear head, cross punched out of the middle. "One of the ten holy relics! the holy spear!" Astain pulls the spear back and readies himself. "He...Hehe...HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" Jaquel begins to lose himself in laughter.

"A HOLY SPEAR!? Holy!? You say that as it it matters! what does this Holy give you!? A pure spear!? there is no such thing! That spear is just like mine! a weapon to end the life of the enemy! How can a weapon be holy!?" he points his spear at Astain. "You see this blood!? This is the blood of marines! That blood is the blood of a pirate!"

He quickly flicks his spear causing the blood to splatter on the ground. "THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE BLOOD!" He laughs. "You pretend to be holy! You pretend to be pure! YOU DAMNED PRIESTS!!!" He rushes forward and prepares his staff and spear. "Damn it..." Astain trusts his spear forward only to be blocked. "Manannnan mac lir!" 

The tip of his staff and the end of his spear hit Astain's jaw and send him into the air. "NOT OVER YET!" Jaquel follows him up and begins to beat and slash the priest with both of his weapons. Blood begins to fill the air as torn bits of clothes fall to the ground. When he's finished, Jaquel delivers a powerful jab to the priests stomach.

The priests body rockets to the ground and crashes with a loud boom. Jaquel falls and gently lands next to him, his skin still blood red and eyes white. "You can't defeat me! Even with your shitty "Holy" Weapons!" He begins to laugh as a hand reaches out and grabs his ankle. "Don't... underestimate... gods gifts!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2009)

Kent stares out into space for a moment, shaking his head and smiling. Something like this never would've been possible for him before...and look at him now. He laughed. "Geppou." He shot directly up, into the air, his legs kicking too fast for a normal eye to follow. He turned and faced the hill that the Vault island bank rested on. "Rankyaku. Rankyaku. Rankyaku, rankyaku, rankyaku." He said, firing blasts of wind down at the hillside. Once he was done, the blasts formed words reading: *Kent wuz here* Kent smiled, dropping back to the ground. 

He saw Jack leaving the building and grabbed the swordsman, throwing him over his shoulder fireman style. "You're coming with me." Then he marched back to his ship, guards and marines alike pulling back in fear.

The rest of the crew waited for him, Jorma supporting an unconscious Kaya and talking in a low voice with Lin. They all fell silent as Kent approached. He sighed and snapped his fingers. "Boat." The crew filed on duitifully. Kent stepped on deck and looked at them, arching an eyebrow. "You guys wanna know something funny?" He asked, pacing back and forth in front of them. "I didn't see any of you covering my back when I assaulted the base. Even though I told you to." tHe crew shot each other a few guilty looks. "You know what that means?" Kent asked. Jorma sighed. "That you guys are finally so fast I can't even see you!" Kent said, laughing. He slapped Derrick on the back, sending the ghost man sliding across the deck. "Great jobs guys!" He put his hands in his pocket. "I'll be in my cabin if you need me. Oh, and be nice to the cyborg."


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2009)

-With Daisuke and Kana-

The duo continued walking through the desert, until they felt a salty breeze and could hear the splashing of the ocean.
Dai take down the hood of his cloak and sighs.  "Finally."
Kana does the same.  "We here?"
"Yep.  Kuru is located by the seashore."
"Then why didn't we dock here instead of the other side of Arabasta!?"
"The thing is, whilst Kuro is on the coastline, there is a 50 foot drop of sheer cliff.  It would be impossible to get up from there.  So the only way to get here was to dock in Nanohana and walk the rest of the way."
"We could've rented a spot-billed duck or camel or something..." she whines.
"If we could afford that, we probably won't be doing this job!"

They finally stumble upon a sign half buried in the sand reading, *'Kur'*.  One could only assume that it finishes to say "Kuru' if it were not in the sand.
"That's odd," Dai says outloud.
The two walk into the town, only to find it empty.  All the doors and windows and shut, and it looks as if nobody had even touched the market stalls in months.
"You sure we're in the right place, Dai?"
He takes out the map and begins to look over it again.  "This _should_ be the place..."

At that moment, they hear the crack of a whip.  "GET BACK HERE!"  A man runs around the corner, headed straight for Dai and Kana.  He has medium length blond hair, and glasses.  He looks to be in his late 20s and wears a light white dress shirt and black pants.  He runs through in between Kana, and turns another corner.
Kana and Dai turn around to watch him.  "That guy seemed to be in a rush, eh?"  Kana says.
"That's for su-"
*BOOM*
Half a dozen men run straight into Dai and Kana, and they all fall to the floor.  Kana quickly gets back up, and it takes a while for Dai to free himself from the bottom of the pile.
"WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!?  WE WERE STANDING THERE!"
The 6 men get up.  They seem to be wearing matching uniforms and wielding whips.
"You just got in the way of us trying to capture a wanted criminal!"  The men crack their whips and wrap Dai and Kana together.  "You're coming with us!"
"THIS IS BULLSHIT!" Dai exclaims.

As they being tugged through the city, they come across an open ditch, and can hear cracks of whips coming from below.  As they approach, they can see that below, men a and women are being forced to work on some sort of construction sight.
"What the hell is this?"  Dai says in disgust.
"This... this isn't right..."  Kana looks down and shakes her head.

One of the men step forward to the edge and look down.  "BOSS!  WE GOT SOME INTERESTING FOLK HERE YOU MAY WANT TO TAKE CARE OF!"
One of the men below looks up at them.  He is a tall thin bald man with a thin and pointy black beard.  He stares up angrily and runs up and faces the men and Dai and Kana.
"What is it now!?  Who are these two!?"
"Master Yolsuzluk, these two could be possibly be working with Ser.  They got in the way of our pursuit earlier."
*"YOU RAN INTO US!"*  Dai and Kana yell.
Yolsuzluk looks up and down at Dai and Kana, specifically Kana and he licks his lips.  "Well,"  He gently lifts Kana's chin and stares her in the eyes, "Just who might you be, my love?"
"Buzz off, scumbag."  She coldly replies.
One of the guards slaps her in the face with the outside of his hand, and causes Kana to fall over. 
Dai begins trying to struggle to get out of the whip he's wrapped in.  "HEY!  Don't you fucking lay another hand on her!"
"She disrespected the Mayor!"  The guard replies.  
Dai opens his eyes in disbelief.  "The mayor..."  He turns to the tall thin man.  "You're the one who hired us?"
Yolsuzluk squints his eyes at them.  "You're the KANA Bounty Hunter Duo?"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2009)

Some where out at sea-

"Hello~ Hello~ Is this Othellow?" A voice rings over a Denden mushi. "Shut up Fairu. Damn is swear, What good is a devil fruit if all it does is give you bad rhymes." Another voice grumbles. "Kensan, Gensan. It's not nice to be a menicesan." THWACK! Ken slams the speaker onto the desk. "Ow~ That is loud~" Fairu whines. "Then quit it with the bad ryhme! I don't have the time!" THWACK! he smacked the speaker onto the desk again. "NOW I'M DOING IT!"

Ken grumbles to himself. "Hahaha~ It's fine! It's fine! i've got time! to listen to you whine!" Ken's eye began to twitch. "I need information on the Little Tree Pirates. I have reports that they've broken out that bastard Joseph Rodgers." The voice went silent for a while before answering. "Yes indeed~ He has been freed! The pardon is like mulch for my garden! The LTP have to BUC!" Fairu laughed. "Captured, I got it..." Ken hated that he knew what Fairu was talking about.

"INDEED! i have information saying they are on...*papers shuffling* ANTI-CRISTO ISLAND!" Fairu shouts happily. "Anti-Cristo island? are you sure?" The papers shuffled once more. "Uhhh.... y...yes... I do not jest...." Ken blinked. "You have no idea do you." There was once more a moment of silence. "No." THWACK!!! THWACK! THWACK! THWACK! THWACK! Ken began to slam the receiver so hard it shattered in his hand. "Damn it... LET'S JUST HEAD TO WHATEVER ISLAND IS CLOSEST TO BLACK PORCUPINE!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 21, 2009)

*Eci Island with the Black Sword Pirates and Marines*
"*Cough Cough* Aye! Marine Squad Namakemono. Fancy seeing you here!~" Rago said as he coughed from the ground. "Aye! With Commodore Jason here none of your crew mates will be escaping Mr. Marc! Justice prevails." Rago ended with a satisfactory grin. 

*"Body-object exchange!"* A piece a rubble that laid beside Rago was now gone as Feroy Toglory now stood beside him. "I'm afraid I'm too late. Please forgive me Commander." Feroy said with his head down.  Rago chuckled a bit. "Aye! No reason to e so down on yourself. It was your first mission. You'll become better over time." Rago said with a slight grin.

*Primevil Island, with Mathias and Alex* 
Mathias and Alex continued running through the forest. Numerous dinosaurs and other formiddable beast lashed out the Angel pirate duo. Both of them did not know where they were headed but they knew they had to get off of the island soon and out of the sight of the tenryuubito. With Alex's recent stunt, it was manditory that they did escape or be killed. 

"So refresh my memory...... why did I allow you to join the crew?" Mathias said as he looked over towards Alex in an annoyed way.

Alex simply shrugged and continued to run. *"I guess it was because you thought I was cool or something."* Alex said with a faint laugh.

Mathias's expression became blank. "Yea......that's what it was. I thought you were cool..." Mathias rebutted in a dull tone. "Either way, I thought you'd be a help to the crew as you said and NOT create any problems. You've done the exact opposite thus far. You don't go around attacking people that can summon a Marine ADMIRAL!" Mathias exclaimed.

*"That bastard was asking for it."* Alex answered bitterly. "You're an Ex-Marine, you know what an Admiral is capable of right?" Mathias asked kindly.

Alex nodded in approval. *"Yes I'm well aware."* He answered. "Then WHY DID YOU TRY TO ATTACK A TENRYUUBITO??" Mathias roared again.

Alex slumped his head down a bit. *"Sorry if I've been trouble....but I think I could make it up....."* Alex said with a bit of hope.

Mathias sighed. "I'm sure you could but for now we need to focus on... WHAT IN ODA'S NAME?!" Mathias became speechless. He was now soaring above the dense forest that made up Primevil Island. He was being held by two giant claws. The beast had the head/wings of an eagle
and the body of a lion. 

*"I told you I'd make it up!"* Alex said as a smile formed across his beak.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 22, 2009)

*Primevil Island, Alex VS Nicobi*

Nicobi grasped his axes tighter as his body grew bigger and stronger. 

"Lets get serious" he said darkly
"I'm not going to lose to you"
"Yes you are" Alex said

As the two exchanged glares a foreign voice filled the air

"My hunters, return at once to camp!!"
"MY HUNTERS ANSWER ME!!" 

Alex threw the den den mushi into the forest

"I'm busy" Alex said not breaking eye contact with Nicobi

He disappeared from Nicobi's sight but Nicobi reacted quickly

"*AXE STORM*" Nicobi roared
"I hate sequels" Alex said 

He slammed his Dragon sword into the maelstrom of black steel. A soon as his sword and an axe collided the sheer force of the blow sent a plume of flame outward and the sword flew from Alex's hand and stuck itself into the cliff face. Nicobi stopped spinning right as he head the sound of the collision. He knew there was one place Alex would be headed

"*AXE WAVE*" Nicobi said 

He slammed his axes into the ground sending a shock wave shooting forward along the ground toward where Alex's sword was stuck in the cliff face a huge crack opened up in the ground. It slammed into the cliff face right as Alex pulled his sword free and disappeared again. Nicobi began to spin axe storm was his only defense against Alex's speed. Axe and sword clanged and Alex was blasted back. Nicobi stopped spinning and charged Alex

"Too slow" Alex said

Nicobi pulled stopped as fast as he could and stomped his foot on the ground, an omni directional shock wave radiated outward Alex was hit by it and was dazed for a few seconds. Nicobi grabbed Alex in a vice like grip he bent his legs and shot into the air strait upward. Alex squirmed around but Nicobi was too much stronger than him. Nicobi placed his horns to the chest of Alex

"Horn Destroyer" Nicobi said 

He began to descend rapidly and spin faster and faster he fell and Alex's body slammed into the ground with the full weight of Nicobi on top him. Nicobi let him go and stood up and looked at the contorted body of Alex. His body seemed to twist and bend to fit easier into the crater that was made from the impact. Alex released a mist of blood as he coughed 

"I didn't expect that to kill you but I know you are hurt" Nicobi said
"I'm not done yet" Alex roared

Alex moved before Nicobi could move he was up on the lip of the crater looking down at Nicobi. Nicobi bent his knees and shot through the air at Alex

"Dragon's Rage" Alex said

His eyes were burning with rage. A fiery dragon's head slammed into Nicobi, he screamed in pain as she slammed into Alex. He grabbed his shoulders and slammed his own horned head into Alex's. He let him go and Alex staggered backward. Nicobi swung his both axes with eh intention of cutting Alex in half, Alex moved but Nicobi could at least finally track his movement. Alex was retreating but Nicobi kept up the pressure by charging forward,

"Law of the Dragon" Alex said

He made a spinning motion with his sword and a wall of fire appeared in front of him

"Axe Destroyer" Nicobi roared

He sprang into the air over the wall of fire and slammed his axes into the ground splitting it and sending a humongous shockwave forward. Alex stood in shock as the shock wave knocked him off his feet and sent him flying backward through the air. Nicobi sprang into the air with his axes raised high

"Dragon's Rage" Alex roared

A bigger dragon's head made of fire slammed into Nicobi he screamed in pain again as he landed and Alex's sword slammed into his back knocking him to the ground. Alex stabbed at Nicobi while he was on the ground the sword cut into Nicobi's back and he screamed loudly. Alex laughed maniacally as he pulled his sword free. Nicobi slowly got to his feet, he was breathing hard

"It's a good thing that sword burns when it cuts I'd have bled out" Nicobi thought
"I don't know if I can beat this guy" 

Suddenly there was a loud roar from the edge of the clearing there stood a pair of Stegosaurus Alex looked over at them and smiled

"When I get done with you I don't even have to go looking for them" Alex said 

He turned to watch Nicobi and an axe was spinning toward him. He used his sword to block the attack but it was followed by Nicobi swinging a single axe in a huge arching slash with all his might. The axe and sword made contact and the sword shattered with a huge explosion of fire the axe kept going and cut through Alex's shoulder separating his arm from his body and completely destroying his sword. Alex looked down at his arm in shock. 

"Two hands are better than one" Nicobi said with a smile on his face

He picked up his axe as Alex fell to the ground, 

"I'm done with you" Nicobi said as he hooked his axes to the chain at his waist

He transformed into his rhino form and walked slowly away from the clearing

"Wow I have to thank the dinosaurs" Nicobi said shaking his head
"They gave me the opening I needed" Nicobi said with a smile
"Now to find the others"

*Eci Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

Fire and Junior clashed 

"Red you've gotten faster" Junior said 
"You've gotten, faster yourself" Fire admitted

He kicked at her and she retreated

Jason was helping Rago to his feet, suddenly there was a loud explosion and a huge crater was in between the marines and the pirates. 

"*We are NOT fighting these guys*" Smirnov roared
"You can't stop us" Samantha said as she ran forward

She slammed her fist into his jaw but he remained un-phased.

"*Don't make me laugh*" Smirnov said angrily

He grabbed her by the throat and slammed her into the ground creating a small crater, he then grabbed her by her foot and threw her through the air she slammed though two buildings and lay in the rubble.

"You can't do that to her" Junior screamed 

He disappeared but Smirnov grabbed him out the air by his neck and choke slammed him into the ground and planted a foot on his chest. He screamed and clawed at Smirnov's rock foot to no avail.

"I can't just have you leave" Jason said running forward

Smirnov clapped his hands together making a sonic boom that slammed into Jason causing him to explode and splatter everywhere

"*I said we are not fighting*" Smirnov roared angrily
"*Tetra, we are leaving*" 
"Gottcha" she said

She lobbed several smoke bombs into the air Smirnov bent and grabbed Junior by his neck and threw him through the smoke. He slammed into Jason as he was reforming.

"OH COME ON!!!!" Jason said 
"It's cold here, i'm freezing up" his head said as it lay on the ground
"I'm a damm slushie" 

Smirnov turned and ran, he pulled a den den mushi from his coat pocket

"*Hawthorne you and Wesley get the ship ready we have to leave ASAP*" he said into it

He looked over his shoulder to see Junior and Samantha running toward him

"*Keep going*" he said 

He slammed his hands into the ground forcing them to jump and clapped his hands together creating another sonic boom that hit them while they flew through the air. He turned and ran toward the docks, he pounded down the docks and jumped onto the boat as it was pulling away from the dock. We are running dark until we get away. Smirnov could see the marines running toward another boat. The dock suddenly exloded sending a number of marines into the ice cold water.

"Hmm boxes plus arrows are cool" Fire said from the deck of *The Black Sword*
"I can't believe you ran away" Marc said as he was supported by Tetra
"*You keep quiet*" Smirnov said angrily
"*We were out numbered and you weren't in any position to fight*"
"*Tactical retreat*" Smirnov said
"*Get below deck and have Akawana look at you*" Smirnov said angily

Marc was about to answer back but Tetra held her hand over his mouth and dragged him below deck. In his weakened state, she dragged him below deck and she struggled.

"You seem a bit on edge" Fire said to him 
"You seem angry" 
"*I'm not now give me my bracelets*" Smirnov said to her

She handed them to him and he snapped them on. All the pain and exertion his him like the sea train. It affected him but he just sat down on the deck, 

"*You guys go below deck, I'll deal with the wheel*" he said as he pushed himself to his feet.

Fire watched him tentatively 

"Something is different about him" Fire said
"I'll be watching you like a hawk Pieter Smirnov" Fire said as he disappeared below deck like he asked.
"*I'll protect these guys until I can't*" Smirnov said under his breath


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 22, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra placed Marc carefully on one of the infirmary beds and took a step backwards. Marc promptly soaked the sheets and mattress with blood. Akawana sighed heavily, "what seems to be the problem today captain?" she asked sarcastically. "Oh you know, I was just taking a fucking stroll on the deck and tripped and fell on Dreyri's fucking sword, numerous times" Marc said annoyed. "What the fuck is your problem anyway?" Marc asked, Akawana was never usually like this. "I'm sorry" Akawana said snapping back to her normal self. 

Akawana quickly stowed her den den mushi discreetly into her lab coat pocket but Tetra managed to glimpse her movement. Akawana promptly dumped a bottle of rubbing alcohol over Marc's numerous wounds and he grimaced in pain. "So" Marc said casually, however Tetra knew Marc better than that and she braced herself for the storm. "How THE FUCK, did you manage to get yourself captured?" Marc roared as Akawana began applying bandages. "Well.... you see..." Tetra stuttered pushing her index fingers against each other.

When Marc was through yelling about her carelessness and Tetra had finished apologizing Akwana was now pushing them out of the infirmary. Apparently she was in no mood for the noise or antics which was strange, because despite how the crew always behaved she had always insisted they stay in the infirmary until they were better. "For fucks sake" Marc said as Akawana shut the door behind them, "who put a fucking knot in your panties." Marc stomped off gingerly, however Tetra remained at the door. When Marc had disappeared to the deck she pushed open the infirmary door carefully.

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

Hotaru stretched lazily as she sprawled out in her bed. The fight last night had completely exhausted her. However despite waking so late, she found the ship already in motion and sunlight streaming playfully through her porthole. "I need some sun lamps" Hotaru mumbled to herself. She got to her feet but her body felt lethargic and useless. She rolled over into the small patch of sunlight streaming through the porthole and immediately she began to feel energy coursing through her body.

Hotaru emerged on deck and the full blast of sunlight warmed her to her very bones. She sighed contently before looking around the deck. Hinara was stationed behind the wheel as the boat cut through the water. Kaito was hammering away at the deck fixing the places on deck that had been damaged during the fights. "Breakfast is on the table" Hinara said with a warm smile. "Thanks" Hotaru said flatly. "Where are we going?" Hotaru asked glancing at her map before looking around. "The Grand Line" Hinara said politely.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2009)

*TFAJ*
Zell only knew Commodore Zane Garrick from reputation, he was a true marine through and through. He was pretty much an apostle of absolute justice, there was talk amongst the other marines that he even had a picture of Admiral Akainu hanging in his private quarters. He was the typical army drill seargant hard ass, so the fact that Zell even got the man to smile let alone laugh was a small personal victory. What came after the laugh was to be expected, a tirade, an insult, a little too close for comfort in your faceness, all followed up by a challenge to prove himself. Zell loved a challenge especially one in which he got to show off his wares and cause some bloodshed as well.

“I will not try my best to prove my devotion to absolute justice sir, I will prove my devotion to absolute justice,  I will not let you down , sir!!!” He wasn’t going to give this man some cookie cutter answer; he was going to do what he was told to the fullest of his ability. He relinquished his salute and walked about two yards away from the commodore and commander, he was sure they could probably handle the after shock of his ability but it was better to be safe than sorry. 

He got himself into his positon, taking a look down into the courtyard. He was going to make quick work of the pirates here seeing as how simple recruits were doing away with them. Zell however wanted to throw in some theatrics; he was not going to hold anything back and was determined to leave an impression on his new superiors.  Zell took one more look down, his mind was made up…

*BOOM!!!*

He was gone, the wall itself was getting shredded by the sheer speed he used to run down it.

*CRASH!!!*

A giant dust cloud billowed from the newly formed crater; it was like a meteorite had just fallen out of the sky. Zell felt a tingling sensation run up his legs, his legs were sturdy having fully absorbed the shock of his landing. Adrenaline rushed through his body like an ethereal force, he sprang forward toward a pirate who was about to launch a fatal blow on one of his new comrades with their blade. 

*CLANG!!CRACK!!!*

The pirate’s blade snapped like a toothpick against Zell’s left armguard. Zell had appeared out of nothingness to this pirate, it was as if he had seen a ghost. The look of shock on both the pirate and marine had two different meanings for each man, for one it meant the end and the other it was his savior. Zell cocked back his right arm leaving his hand open…

*BOOM!!*

His palm exploded forward into the pirate’s chest sending him flying almost half a football field away. The man’s chest had undoubtedly collapsed inward from the power of the strike. Zell’s theatrics however did not go unnoticed as a group of 10 pirates rushed at him. Zell had to wonder to himself why they just didn’t try to shoot him, but they saw how was he moved they probably figured to have a better chance in a large group if they surrounded him, oh how wrong they were. Zell calmly walked over to them, he was an ominous figure that represented their mortality. The first two men were upon him with their swords raised…

*BOOM!!!*

Zell was gone from their field of vision and they were sent flying backward into a couple of their other comrades, the lot of them traveling for a little less distance than their first comrade. Zell waited for the remnants of this attack to surround him, their were four men left from the charge.

“You think your so tough you Marine dog!! Eat my metal you friend!!” One snarled at him as all four came at Zell. The four men however looked in confusion as they had simply locked blades with each other. Zell had somersaulted over the group to their right flank.

“Over here you pirate scum!! JETTO JETTO TEIHIRA TIMES FOUR!!!” His hands moved at a speed beyond human perception, as the air itself became his weapon. Four blasts of pressurized air hit the four men in backs and sides causing them to double over in pain.

“Hey you guys clean up my mess…” BOOM a bullet whizzed through the air aimed at Zell’s head as he sidestepped it.

“Now whose trying to fight dirty, is it you?” He pointed to the pirate who had tried to shoot him from afar., That was not something that was going to be tolerated. Zell dispensed with the pleasantries not even wasting time in getting into a runners position…
*
BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!*

The pirate tried in vain to shoot Zell, but he couldn’t see him until it was too late. Zell was upon him, face to face. The pirate raised his gun to shoot Zell but that to was in vain as his hand was about to squeeze the trigger he got a foot to the face. The pain reverberated throughout the man’s body, but it didn’t stop there. Zell kicked him one more time, no it felt like he had gotten kicked about five more times in the face.

“JETTO JETTO DANGAN!!” Zell howled as his palm came forward at the man’s countenance, but it stopped there no the man was lifted off the ground and his visage had become a bloody mess. He felt as if he had been hit with a heavy mallet.

“Now you guys clean up my mess and dispense with this trash!!” Zell growled at the other marines. He couldn’t help but be angry he was sloppy while trying to put on a show. Zell didn’t want to admit it but he was kind of lucky he heard the bullet being fired for if he had not he wasn’t sure he could’ve reacted to it in time. This pirate scum almost killed him. There was no time to dwell on this, the courtyard was still filled with some pirates, Zell’s job had just begun.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 22, 2009)

*With Lin and the Blade Pirates aboard the Pirate's Dream*

Lin watched in amazement as Kent congratulated them on a job well done

"He's not serious right?" Lin said in amazement
"He's definitely serious" Jorma said
"Wow" Lin said still in shock

She coughed and covered her mouth and looked down to see some blood in her hand

"I need to go see the doctor" 
"That was a terrible match up for me" she said to Jorma
"I have just one stop to make" Lin as she turned her back
"I'll meet the new guy later" she thought to herself

She walked down to Flynns room and knocked on the door

"FLYNNN, I brought you back something from Vault Island" she said in a sweet voice.

*Wrenchi Island with TFAJ*

Karl sailed over the wall he called his swarm of small gulls and his two life sized gulls. He used his hand chains to grab the wall and right himself and then hopped on a small platform big enough for a single foot that he made with his tiny gulls. He jumped down to the ground where Clemens and Garrick stood

"Commodore Garrick, Commander Clemmens" he said acknowledging them
"I have to get back to work" 

He jumped into the air and hopped off small platforms created by the tiny gulls until he got to the wall. He looked down into the yard at Run destroying a small group of marines. He jumped off the wall and used the tiny gulls as stepping stones until he got to a spot the tiny gulls swarmed around his foot and stuck to his foot just before he slammed his heel into Rune's head. He then spun and his foot connected with Rune's face again. Both attacks drew blood.

"I'm not done with you yet" Karl said his gulls swarming around him 
"CAN'T YOU JUST DIE" Rune roared
"I'M GOING TO FINISH THIS FIGHT" 
"HYBRID POINT"

Rune grew in size he almost doubled in size. He grew this armor all over his body. Rows of small claw like things grew out of his back and he grew a tail with what looked like a spiked club on the end of it. Several marines opened fire on him but he simply ignored them as the bullets bounced off his hardened scales. He spun and his tail cleared out several of them that weren't fast enough to avoid the attack. Karl looked at him angrily and shot spinning chains at Rune that slammed into his hardened back. Rune screamed in surprise

"I can pierce that if you ignore me" Karl said
"I'm your opponent" 
"Diamond tipped chain heads" Karl said 

*Santa Cruz Island With Tsubaki*

It was only a short time before Tsubaki was leading the morning runs again. She had decided to "cheat". She used her power in the night to heal her sore muscles. By doing this she made her body grow physically at an obscene level. She felt terrible about it at first, but when she told one of her instructors why she was able to be fresh everyday he laughed and told her it was intelligent use of her devil fruit powers. Since she began to do it she had increased the weights several times.

"You are one of the best cadets to come through this academy" 
"Thanks sir"
"_Your grades are top notch and your battle skills grow daily_"
"Your squad will be proud of you"
"TFAJ is the best and I will give them nothing less"
"_Final Exams are soon I hope you will be ready_"
"I will be sir"
"I'm excited to get back and show them how much stronger i've gotten" she said with a smile
"Sir permission to be dismissed"
"I need to study"
"_Granted, see you in the morning_"

Tsubaki ran off toward the dorms, she wasn't actually going to study. She was going to train her fruit powers. She wasn't allowed to use it against the other cadets. Every day after the noon classes she went off to the forests to train while the sun was at it's brightest and hottest.

"I'll get that attack properly today" she said in a determined tone


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 22, 2009)

Flynn lays face down on his cash stuffed pillow, snoring in his sleep. He dreams of running through an endless green field made of money with Helen holding his right hand and Clemens holding his left hand. Eventually both Clemens and Helen begin to argue over who loves Flynn more and they start to shove each other. 

Flynn of course being the wise defuser of confrontations that he is decides to settle their disagreement the civilized way. By having them both mud wrestle with him refereeing. His only regret that he can't find a way to promote this event in a stadium maybe and make an assload of money in ticket sales. 

Just as things start to get good there's a knock at his door. Flynn's dream pops like a balloon and he lifts his head up sleepily towards the door, grunting like a zombie. He rubs his eyes and looks at his Beri shaped clock, "It's still morning!" he shouts. The clock reads four in the afternoon. 

"Unless this is an arc where I get to be the main star I don't want to be disturbed!" he exclaims. He rolls his eyes and plops his face back onto his pillow. His nakama no better then to bother him otherwise. 

"FLYNN, I brought you back something from Vault Island.." a female voice calls out. 

Flynn raises his right eyebrow curiously. Usually women don't knock on his door unless their purses or underwear have gone missing. He lazily rolls out of bed in his silk pajamas and shuffles towards the door, unbolting the twelve locks before he can open it. 

As he swings open the door he's momentarily surprised to see Lin standing in front of him. "Um I don't think we've met yet, are you Kreon?" he asks her, not even missing a beat. Since he was so cleverly disguised as a Doctor (at least in his warped mind) when he met her he supposes she should have no idea who he is yet.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 22, 2009)

-In an office somewhere in Kuru- 

Yolsuzluk sits behind a desk.  The window behind him looking over the construction going on.  Dai and Belle sit opposite of him.  Dai's sunglasses rest on his forehead while Kana glares at Yolsuzluk.
"Again, I'm terribly sorry about the mix-up.  Please accept my apology," Yolsuzluk with a smile.
"Its no problem, sir," Dai explained, "We just wa-"
"Please, call me Yol," He quickly interrupted.
"Alright, Yol... anyway, we just want as much information about the target as possible."
Yol tosses a piece of paper onto the desk.  "Take a look."  Dai picks it up and sees its  a bounty poster.  "His name is Ser.  Formally, the head architect of the project.  He killed one of our guards and escaped.  I managed to pull a few strings here and there and now, he has a 15 Million Berri bounty.  Unfortunately for us, our position is geographically inconvenient for most.  When all our attempts to capture him failed, I figured I needed to hire some professionals, namely, you two."  Dai and Kana look at each other, and then back at Yol.  "You see, this man has his hands on some precious information.  Without it, it'll bring construction to a complete halt."
"I see.  So you want us to capture him and return the construction plans?"
"Exactly.  But preferably, dead."
Kana stands up angrily.  "We're bounty hunters.  Not mercenaries!"
Dai nods in agreement.  "We won't kill for money.  Its against our code of ethics."
"How very noble of you," Yol replies as he glares at Kana.  "Just bring him back to me with the blueprints as soon as possible!"

Dai stands up as well.  "Alright.  But, I have one last question for you."
"Yes?"
"Why exactly is he still here?  If he's escaped, why hasn't he hightailed it back to one of the other cities?"
"Ah, well, you see," Yol grins menacingly, "We have his wife hostage."  Kana's tightens her fist.  "And on top of that, she's 5 months pregnant."
Kana pound her hand on the table.  "That's horrible!"
Dai tries to grab her by the shoulder.  "Kan-"
"Do you think we don't know what you're doing!?  Out there, in that construction site of yours, are men and women you are treating AS SLAVES!  Why shouldn't we leave and report you right here and now!?"
There is a moment of silence, as Yol leans over his desk and looks over at Dai.  "I thought we had an agreement."
Dai nods and Kana looks over at him.  "W-What is he talking about, Dai?"
He sighs.  "Well, you see, when Yol here contacted us about the bounty, he made it clear that any information we learn from our trip here is to remain completely confidential."  He sighs again.  "For our cooperation, he's paying us double the bounty."
Yol then looks over at Kana.  "See.  What I'm building isn't just for me.  It's for the benefit of Kuru.  This town used to be a popular tourist destination, but ever since the casino was built over at Rainbase, our visitors have slowly dwindled in number.  That's why I've decided to build our very own casino.  But labor is quite expensive.  So, with a push, I managed to _convince_ everyone to help out."  He grins.
Kana is about to lunge forward at Yol, but Dai grabs her and begins to drag her out.  "Sorry about that sir.  But we'll be sure to get Ser and those blueprints back to you by the evening.  You have my word."
Yol nods as Dai shuts the door.

-Outside-

Kana slaps Dai in the face, knocking his sunglasses to the floor.  "You knew about this!?"
"Its business."
"This isn't just business, Dai!  That man, is going to kill Ser the moment we hand him over!  Are you actually going to let that happen!"
He simply stares at her, and then bends down to pick up his sunglasses.  "When you first came up with this whole bounty hunter idea, I thought you were aware of the things we'd have to do.  In order to keep on doing what we're doing, sacrifices will need to be made.  This Ser fella just happens to be unlucky enough for us to show up."
Dai turns around and begins to walk into town, away from Kana.  
"So you're really gonna do this?  You're really going to help this SLAVE DRIVER get away with this!?"
He turns around, lifts his glasses, and winks at her with a smile.  "I'm just doing this for the both of us," and continues to walk off.
"This isn't right, Dai.  This isn't right!"  He ignores her.  "I don't care what you say!  This partnership is OVER!"  He continues walking.  Kana looks distraught and walks off in the other direction.

From the office, Yol looks down at the two of them.  A guard stands behind him.  "Keep an eye on those two."
"Right, sir."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 22, 2009)

_*Primevil Island...*_
Levidicus hides behind the protection of his guards as they form up in an defensive perimeter, firing at the freed Neanderthal slaves who rush at them only to be gunned down. 

The Nobleman spins around and dives behind a large rock just to be extra safe. He clutches his golden den den mushi in his hands waiting anxiously for an answer from Mariejois. He swears to have the filth who put him on hold beheaded the minutes he gets back home. 

*"Milord?"* a voice from the snail suddenly asks. 

"YES!" Levidicus exclaims, turning anxiously towards the device, "HOW DARE YOU PUT ME ON HOLD?!?!"  

*"My deepest apologies sir. Thankfully we've contacted a high level Marine to deal with the Pirates who've attacked you,"* the voice replies. 

Levidicus' eyes widen with glee. Finally he'll teach these Pirates not to interfere with the true masters of the world he thinks to himself. "Is it Aokiji, or perhaps Akainu!?"  he asks. 

*"It's Commodore Reynolds, Milord..." *

"WHO?!?" 

*"I assure you sir the Commodore is a very experienced Marine who will...."*

Suddenly the earth shakes beneath Levidicus' feet causing him to trip to the ground and drop the den den mushi. Two loud and bloodthirsty roars ring out followed by gunfire. Levidicus huddles in fear and can hear his guards screaming in anguish. 

*"Milord are you there?!"* the voice from the den den mushi asks. Levidicus grabs the snail and attempts to reply but then the severed head of one of his guards lands onto his lap, the poor man's eyes are open in a look of pure horror. Levidicus screams in terror at the sight, unable to respond or even move.

A large hand reaches down over the rock Levidicus hides behind and grabs him by the back of his collar, hefting him into the air like a rag doll. The Nobleman comes face to face with Tak who holds him up, and twenty of his fiercest warriors. However most chilling to the Nobleman are the two giant T-Rex's that loom behind the neanderthal warriors. The two Dino's chew feed on the dismembered bodyparts of Levidicus' bodyguards that lay scattered across the ground. 

Meanwhile Helen stands off to the side next to Mala. She looks very tired and pale but in good spirits nonetheless. 

The Swordswoman shrugs at Levidicus as he stares at her, "I'm just along for the ride," she mutters. 

Tak glares at Levidicus and points at the ocean, *"You leave never come back!"* he growls before spinning him around like a softball and then launching him far over the ocean. Levidicus continues to fly for perhaps a mile or more out of visual range before landing in the water. 
* 
"MILORD, ARE YOU THERE?!"* yells the voice from the den den mushi which lays at Tak's feet, *"HAVE YOU BEEN INJURED SIR?!" *

Tak looks down at the snail in confusion, *"MAGIC SNAIL BE QUIET!!"* he roars at the device. He's about to stomp it under his foot but Helen quickly intercepts him and beckons him to stop. She picks up the golden den den mushi and holds it close to her mouth, "Hello?" she asks uncertainly. 
*
"Who is this? Where is Lord Levidicus?!"* the voice replies sternly. 

"I'm sorry but his lordship went for a swim," Helen responds.

_*"I don't know who the hell you think you are but attacking a World Noble is tantamount to treason and you will be severely pun..."*_

*CLICK! * 

Helen cuts off the line and smirks at Tak, "Wrong number."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2009)

Prince dodged another bolt of lightning to face his opponent. 'Thunderbolt' Charlotte could've been in the dictionary under 'Amazon Woman' She was 6 feet if she was an inch, completely dwarfing the relatively short Prince. He blond hair fell loosely to the small of her back, blowing carelessly in the wind. He body was toned, strong, and she wore hardly anything. Prince ignored that partuclar fact, working harder on staying alive.

He charged at her, whipping his sword over his head at her. She, in turn, brought up one of her wands, blocking the attack. "Reverse charge," She said, and the wand sprung to life with electric energy, travelling through Prince's sword and into his arm. Prince let out a  howl of pain and sprung back.

"Lightning? What the fuck?" He bit his lip. "How h hell does that work?" 

No emotion crossed Charlotte's face, but she said, "Dials."

"Ah. Well then. Dance of 1000 birds revised." Prince lifted an arm, and birds -illusionary, of course- sprouted from them, flying straight towards Charlotte and obstructing her vision. Prince charged through the silent crowd, careful not to give away his position. He whirled his sword once and then stabbed, crying in triumph as he felt his sword connect. A violent blast of lightning then picke him up off his feet and hurled him off the wall. Prince let out a scream of frustration as he fell, managing to spot Charlotte wrapping a bloody arm in bandages.

Prince hit the ground, hard, and grimaced. Then he got back up and charged towards Charlotte again.

He's a marine. It's what you do.

Kaya had reminded him why he had joined the marines in the first place, why he had wanted to mke a difference. Sitting in your cabin whining about corrupt commanders didn't do shit. Action did. So Prince charged again. He would make a difference.

Even if it killed him.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 22, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream*

"Um I don't think we've met yet, are you Kreon?" Flynn said
"He must be kidding" Lin said to herself
"This ship is a crazy town" 
"Doctor, you've already forgotten me?" she asked innocently
"In any case Flynn, I brought you this" she said getting serious

She dipped into her pocket and pulled out a thick wad of money here add that to your collection. As she tossed it and he reached for it she turned into her hybrid form and "sneezed" sending a small blast of blue fire out of her nose and covering the money and part of the door way with blue fire. Flynn narrowly avoided the blast by diving to the ground.

"Dammit I'm sorry"
"When I'm hurt like this I lose control of my powers" she lied
"I'll see you in the infirmary DOCTOR Flynn" Lin said as she turned and walked off

*Primevil Island, with Nicobi*

Nicobi walked into the ransacked camp looking around 

"Looks like I missed the party" he said

His body was covered in burn, he was tired and hungry.

"I need to find someone I know" he thought

He walked through the camp he was ignored by most of the neanderthals for the most part. A clothes Rhinoceros with a pair of huge axes on his back seemed normal compared to what was going on in the clearing. He finally spied Helen with a pair of huge neanderthals and made his way over to her.

"Helen" 
"Are you OK?" he said worriedly
"Where is everyone else?" 

Before she could answer he sat down and reverted to hi shuman form.

"I just need to sit for a bit" he said tiredly


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 22, 2009)

The Windy Dirge docked at a small, barren island far from the Marine garrison. They couldn't go back to the island where they planned the attack, since it would be crawling with marines now. 

At the bridge, Ruru and several other crewmen were planning the Monarch Pirates' next course. A chart of the area was laid down before them. 

"The nearest island where we can dock safely is Biblian sir. Unfortunately that's a few days away, and we can't afford to go there with the ship's current state." One of the crewmen, a grizzled man by the name of Brotworst, said to Ruru. 

The butler nodded. "I didn't realize the Dirge was that damaged."  

Brotworst shook his head. "Not that much, sir. The marines just got lucky and hit our pantry vault."

Ruru sighed. "So we have no food?" 

Brotworst nodded. "Yes sir. We have already began fishing, but I doubt it will feed the entire crew. Besides that nothing's biting."

"What of the tea?" Ruru asked.

The navigator smiled, more out of relief than anything. "They only destroyed the low-quality ones. Lord Rek still has enough for him to drink."

Ruru smiled as well. At least his master won't be peeved. "I suppose we'll have to take that as a consolation." The old butler looked at the map again. "What of this area?" He asked, pointing at a strange-looking island. 

Brotworst shrugged. "Not sure sir. This chart is pretty new, and I don't know what's in most of the nearby islands. It is a few hours away from our location though."

" Well, it's better than nothing. Set course for the island." 

_The Windy Dirge, Forge _

Matyr was practically salivating upon seeing the new tools before him. 

"Pacifista Armor..." He caressed the plates in his arms like a lover. "Oh, how the peasants will marvel with what I'll do with you, especially Cass!"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 22, 2009)

With Jason and Joseph-
*
"Urgh..." *The two finally reached the top of the mountain, both somehow ending up carrying the old man and his stuff. "Thanks for the help boys! Takes me days to get up here on my own!" he laughed and walked happily towards his home. The house was rather large, trees and fields of fruit covered the entire property. "The whole top of this mountain is mine! I was the first to settle here you know!" He laughed. 

"HOW OLD ARE YOU!?" Joseph and Jason shout. "I lost count after a hundred and thirty." The two brothers jaw's hit the floor. "OLD!!!" The two can only think of that word. "WELL COME ON ALONG THEN!" The old man laughs and motions for the two to follow him. "Sigh... all this for food..." Jason shrugs and walks forward. "All this in hopes he has a really hot great great granddaughter..." Joseph smirked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 22, 2009)

With Eric on Wrenchi Island 

He has torn through the fodder of the island while the rest of his fodder squad watch, "What did I say about just watching me!" he yelled at them, "Yes sir!" they charged forward but soon came flying backwards.

"Eh?" a tall man with long arms and legs walks forward, "Who're you?" the man grinned, "I am-" "Achoo!" "First Mate of the-" "Achoo!" "Pirates."

Eric scratched his head and then whiped his nose, "Sorry, guess I have a cold. Don't bother repeating yourself, because I don't care enough about pirate's names. I'm Lt. Eric Jager." he points his finger, "Chain Bullet!" he fires at the man but he dodges the attack, "Soru!" he sorus behind him and delivers a punch that hits him in the back.

"Enough talking, lets just fight," the pirate 1st mate nods, "Fine," he pulls back his hand and thrusts it forward. His long arm easily closes the distance and hits the unexpecting Lt right in the face.

He flies backwards and hits into a tree. He then gets back up, "Didn't see that coming..." he stretches his arms and turns his arm into a chain. He cracks the whip like chain, "Lets do this then! Soru!"

With James and Green-

The two walk through the town, "Are we there yet..." James complains, "Soon," James sighs, "Hey, do they really let you wear a green marine coat? Aren't they supposed to be white?" Green ignores him, "Hey-!" "We're here."

They stand in an open field, "I guess this'll work," he draws two of his swords, "Lets start then!" he crosses his blades, "Monkey's Claws!" in a flash he charges straight at the marine.

Green draws his sword in time and blocks in the center of the attack, "Anxious aren't we?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 22, 2009)

With the Future Tri-Star pirates

After a second burial, yet another Gunsmoke pirate lost, they headed to the North-East.The journey had it's battles but the further they got to the North-East the less enemies they encountered.It seemed only a few of the inhabitants of the former Savage island, that now made up the Western half of the merged,  had made it this far within those couple of years the islands had merged into one by the volcano eruption.

Eventually they made it to the harbor of one of the larger towns, it was as abandoned as the others but around here only a few lone predators were found but compared to what they faced earlier this was no problem.

Ships and materials were found in abundance, the strong currents would wrecked most ships that sailed out and after seeing a couple sink most of the remaining villagers must've tried to find a different way to escape the island and as a result left all of the stuff behind this group needed.

While the less handy or less intelligent members of the group stood guard the rest got to work, Nate took charge as the shipwright.Ordering the rest to start grabbing wood, tools and other materials needed to strengthen the largest of the ships present while they stripped what they needed from the other ships.

The mysterious addition to their group turned out to be quite helpful, which surprised all after hearing her name and what she had named the raptor she rode on.The little girl had obviously made up her own name, it had all of the imagination you'd expect of a 10 year old girl: Princess Buttercup and her Utahraptor was named Booster McSmexy.

But surprisingly the girl turned out to be much smarter then you'd expect as she not helped out quite well but even added some suggestions of her own that none of the other smarter crew members had thought off. And out of all of the helpful hands she was the one that had moved most of the materials, the large book she carried with her turned out to be merged with a paramecia and when she opened it revealed to have teeth, a tongue and on the cover were a pair of eyes.

It rudely wakened from it's sleep and ordered by the girl to start converting the piles of materials the others had taken off the other ships and it sucked in and swallowed the materials. When the process was done the physical materials had been converted into text and pictures found on the pages inside the book.

This conversion just went as easily the other way around, carrying such large amounts of materials was made very easy with the help of this book.

Upgrading a ship, in these less then perfect circumstances, to be strong enough to survive in strong currents like these and to even be capable of escaping those same currents took several days but eventually they were ready.

With Nate at the helm they set sail and when he felt those currents at the ship he gave the signal.Various members used their DF powers to give the ship an extra push.

Black and Chey had been secured to the ship with steel cables and used their Devil Fruit powers to take flight and then later tug at the ship, steering it so the ship would get in an angle that would allow it to sling towards safety.Trying to struggle against the currents too much would just be a waste of time, instead their plan was to try and make as much use of the speed boost they were getting from the currents in their attempt to escape.

Then when the time was right Nate gave the second signal and Val got to work, with his strongest wind attack it gave the ship what it needed to escape the currents and as soon as they were sure of their success everyone celebrated.

Well all except Sam and Chey, who isolated their selves to grieve the passing of their best friend.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 22, 2009)

*Wrenchi Island With TFAJ*

Rune thundered toward Karl he jumped backward and hopped off the platforms made by the gulls to get out of Rune's range.

"Get down here" he roared

Karl ignored his and sent his life sized gulls to harass Rune, he used the momentary lapse to drop out the sky and hit Rune with a few more shots with a steel covered foot. Rune seemed unaffected this time

"You have to do better than that" Rune said

He spun and Karl attempted to stop his tail with a kick. Tail and foot met and there was a loud sound as Karl was thrown through the air and slammed into a wall. Karl looked up to see a huge boulder flying toward him his chains bit into the rock shattering it showering him with debris.

"I need to take him out" Karl said

He got to his feet and dusted himself off, he bounched around on the balls of his feet. 

"I'm going to go all out and finish this guy now" Karl said
"I'll be a little defenseless but this can't go on for much longer"

Karl stood and let his hands drop to his sides and his hand and feet chains dug themselves into the ground. His tiny gulls flew around him ready to block any small projectiles and his bigger life sized sea gulls flew in circles around his head.

"Ahhh I'm so much lighter now" Karl thought

Rune stood with a smile on his face

"So what if you got rind of your chains"
"You still can't hur..."

*WHACK, WHACK
*
Rune was interrupted as Karl planted a pair of kicks on each of Rune's cheeks and retreated before the huge man could react.

"I'm about ready to finish this" Karl said
"Lets wrap things up here"

*Santa Cruz Island With Tsubaki*

She stood in the clearing she'd made with her power in the thick rain forest. She was breathing heavily, her entire body felt exhausted.

"It needs to be smaller and more compact unless I can't use in in battle"

She darkened to color of her skin to what seem black and stood there drinking in the sun light replenishing her stamina.

"I still have about two hours of good sunlight left"
"I'm not stopping until I get it the way I want it"

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Dreyri awoke on his bed he turned to see Moongarm leaned up on the wall wrapped in cloth. 

"_I always know when I get my ass kicked_" Dreyri said looking at the sword
"_I can talk, the wire was taken out_" 

He swung his feet off the bed and put them on the ground, his body still ached 

"_Why am I in my room though?_"
"_I should be in the infirmary_"
"_Time to start training_"
"_Still undefeated_" Dreyri said getting to his feet 
"_Still alive_"
"_Ragnarok is still incomplete and so is Moongarms Rage_" 

He took a step and collapsed onto the ground

"Tsk Tsk"
"The mind is willing but the body..." 

Fire was standing in the doorway looking at him lying on the ground.

"Akawana sent me to give you this and make sure you stay in bed"
"_You can't make me stay in bed_" Dreyri said with a cocky air
"I don't have to make you stay in bed"
"You can't even move, here take these" Fire said

She bent down on one knee and shoved some awful tasting medicine in his mouth and held it shut.

"I did my part" Fire said with a smile

She turned and walked out the door and closed it behind her leaving Dreyri lying on the ground.

"_Hey, don't leave me on the...._"

Dreyri was out cold in a matter of seconds. Fire walked down the corridor

"I want to get faster" she thought to herself 
"How do I get faster"
"I know, I need to make my legs stronger" 
"I'll ask Smirnov he's the strongest person I know"

She ran up on deck and found Smrinov sitting at the back of the ship in his usual spot. She could smell the alcohol and smoke before she even got on to teh deck.

"Smirnov can you help me?"
"*I can't help anyone*" Smirnov said waving her away
"What's wrong?"
"*Nothing, I'm tired*" he said and he lay down
"What the hell is wrong with him" Fire said
"I guess I'll just go get some heavier weights from Wesley" she said disappearing below deck


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 22, 2009)

Lupe and Zero in Cupid Kiss Island

She heard Zero calling her name. She really didnt want to move.She was tired from the fight earlier. But she had to use her will power to get up. Once she arrived at deck. She saw a huge island. But what was surprising to her was the tall moantain that divided the island. "Wow, thats beutiful!" she said slowly letting her childish ways take control."I knew you would say that!"Zero said. She then blushed. "Theres something strange with this island. I feel this negative energy coming from it."


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 22, 2009)

-With Belle, Eve and Kayne-

"Phew.  That was a big haul," she sighed as both she and Belle were carrying large quantities of whatever it was they bought.  
"This should last us for a while, don't you think, Eve?"
She ignored them as she continued trying to find Jason in the crowd.

The trio arrive at a fork in the road and look left and right.  "To be honest, I'm kinda lost..."
"I'm pretty sure it was this way," Belle gestures with her head and they begin to walk down the road.  
This area is considerably quieter than the other.  The edges of the roads had men leaning up against walls and staring at the three of them.
"You know, I think we may have gone down the wrong road.  I'm pretty sure I'd remember seeing these ugly a-holes first time round."
"I think you're right.  Let's head back the other way."

The three of them turn around, only to be confronted by a group of men.
"Well well, looky at what we have here.  3 lovely ladies in this part of town.  Aren't we lucky, boys."
The group nod and lick their lips.
Belle, Eve and Kayne ignore them, and walk through the group.
"Awwww, leaving so soon?  Come and play with us for a while."
*Slap*
The man slaps Belle on her glutes, causing her to jump slightly.  She turns around angrily.  "Fuck off, perverts."
The men begin to laugh.  "Oooooo, looks like we got some toughies here.  I likes me some strong women."
Kayne and Eve also turn around and stare down the men.
"Before you guys do anything stupid, I thought I should warn you that you're making a huge mistake." 
They chuckle.  The man walks up to Kayne and gently lifts her chin.  "You're so cute when you try and act all tough."  He then makes his way over to Eve.  "And you," he lowers his hand and reaches out toward her thigh, "you're legs go on forev-"
*CRACK*
Eve grabbed his arm and twisted it quickly, causing part of his bone to now stick out of his forearm.  "FUCK!  THE BITCH FUCKING BROKE MY ARM!"  He began rolling on the ground, writhing in pain.
Kayne squats down beside the man.  "Told ya."
Eve stares down at him.  "A disgusting pig like you has no right even think about touching me like that."

The men begin to circle around the trio.  
"You cunts!"
"We'll kill ya!"
Belle sighs and places her things on the floor.  Kayne does the same.  The three of them take out their weapons and prepare themselves.  Belle sighs.  "So I guess this is kinda like how the guys always get themselves into trouble..."


----------



## dark0 (Aug 22, 2009)

he was confused but he looked to the shore and instantly noticed the weapons on top of erratic behavior even though he couldn't hear them he knew they were putting this village into a box. grinning yet disgusted, he softly said There are pirates running this island, is that why you need me. He was thinking deeply wondering how he could find out as much as possible about how to approach and kill the scum that feeds off this pathetic island.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 22, 2009)

She blushed and looked the other way " No no really. But it hink you are right. Sinners! They must be punished! she said. " Lets split. We can then attack!" She was ready to fight!

_What will happen on this adventure?!_


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 22, 2009)

*The Pirate's Dream...* 

William was in his room, swinging with his saber at the air.  The balance was perfect.  He pretended to parry before crouching and stabbing at the air.  William grinned as he imagined his opponent skewered by the blade.  William tucked his saber away and decided to go visit Angelina, who was in the infirmary.  

He hoped that Flynn wasn't up to his doctor tricks again.  William had heard what happened to that new crew member and his hand on was on his blade as he thought about what would happen to Flynn if he tried another trick like that.  As William continued to the infirmary, he wondered about the previous owner of the saber. _ Arthur Everret_ was inscribed on the blade.  He wondered who that could be.  

*Somewhere deep in the Grandline...* 

A young secretary ran through large hallways, panting.  It was of the utmost importance that he deliver this report.  He passed by various executives and agents who paid him no mind.  The secretary finally burst through the pair of large wooden doors that marked the entrance to the CEO and founder of Everret Industries, Mr. Everret himself.  

"Sir! I'm afraid I have some bad news," the secretary said, slightly nervous.  Mr. Everret looked up from a report on his desk.  "What is it?" he asked.  "Sir, it's a group of pirates known as the Blade Pirates.  They went to Vault Island and stole some objects.  O-one them was y-your father's saber, sir," secretary said, staring at his shoes.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 22, 2009)

Edoceo sat with thoughts within his head, thinking of a good move for his pieces. He noticed that Damian's piece was close to Shin's piece, so he decided to move him there. 

" Are you sure that your move will be the best move you could have thought of? I mean, moving two new allies together might cause a struggle between them..." the boy said, looking straight at Edoceo.

Edoceo was shocked for a moment, looking with surprise at the boy. Edoceo hadn't told the boy his move, and his body hadn't made and obvious hints at the move. 

" How did you-" Edoceo said, before being interrupted

" Know? Well, let's just say, that I can read you like a book, of course, not nearly as fast as you can read one," replied the boy, seemingly knowing of Edoceo's skills. 

Not knowing how to reply, Edoceo thought of what to do next. He could try another move, but Edoceo still didn't understand the concept of the game. Instead of doing something risky, he decided to move the piece that looked like Damian towards the one that resembled Shin, which were right next to each other by the end of the move.

"You're move," Edoceo announced.

With Damian.

" Brother, it's time that we make our move. This city will only be dull for a short moment, along with our target. With his skill, we'll have to move fast and quickly. Of course, that's the poison squads main duty," said Scorpius Nocturne, stepping out of the shadows, appearing next to Damian at the entrance to a bedroom. 

Instead of risking themselves getting caught, the duo used Damian's DF to easily enter the Ex-Pirate's room. When the two tried to advance further, the windows behind them suddenly broke. The two looked up, and saw the Ex-Pirate standing in their way. 

" Shin..." Damian said, trying to remember something.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 22, 2009)

At Old Man Amad Bizu's House- 

"So did i ever tell you two the story of how i ended up here!" The old man put a few plates of food in front of the brothers. "No.. we just met you..." Joseph answers, It seems to be all fruits. *"Ah, Um.. where's the meat?" *They both ask. "Oh? I'm a vegetarian!" The Rodgers brothers push themselves away from the table and begin to walk out of the house. "WAIT!!! You don't want to hear the story of the fruits that fell from heaven!!!" 

Joseph and Jason turn around. "Fruits?" Jason asked. "From heaven?" Joseph blinked. "Yes! it was over fifty years ago! I was a young lad-" *"YOU SAID YOU WERE OVER 130!!!"* The two shout. "Oh? I see... it was 110 years ago..." He continued. *"STOP CHANGING YOUR STORY!!!!" *The two brothers shout again. "SHUT UP AND HAVE SOME FRUIT!" The old man shoves two pieces of fruit into their mouths. 

"Wow... this is good!" Jason's eyes widen. "It's like kissing a women..." Joseph sighs happily. "As i was saying! It was over 110 years ago...." The world began to fade into black. "Oh look.. a flash black!" Jason calls out. "Please let me continue my story!" The old man laughs as a ship rocks on the ocean. "What's with the ship?" Jason asked. "I used to be a fisherman!"

It was a lovely day out at Sea, The waves were calm and there wasn't a pirate in sight! The island had just started to be settled. We finally had enough wood to build ships and went out to fish for food. The fruits grew fine and quick, the vegetables too took quick root! The animals enjoyed the land! But we needed other Jobs! that's where i came in with my fishing boat! i'd take on people who'd be willing to work and we'd all go and fish!

Joseph and Jason blinked. *"Your story is getting jumbled up."* They comment. "Sorry..." The old man coughed. But, One day when out at sea, a terrible storm rolled in! the sky's went black and the ocean opened up and swallowed one of the boats out with me! i was far enough away to avoid the disaster, but i saw something amazing that day.... The water shot into the heavens in a massive stream!!!!

When it stopped, the black sky moved forward but... strange fruits began to rain down! I took these fruits back to my island to study them.. They were nothing like what ive seen before! even our farmers were amazed!!!! THESE WERE THE FRUITS OF HEAVEN!! THEY FELL FROM A CLOUD!!! What does this mean!? what could it mean!?

The old man took a proud stance, placed his foot on the table and pointed to the sky. "THERE IS AN ISLAND IN THE SKY!!! FILLED WITH FRUITS!!!! And what does this mean!? IT MEANS THERE ARE SKY PEOPLE!!! farming them and cultivating these fruits!!!! Everyone mocks me for my beliefs.. but i know it's true! THERE IS SKY ISLAND!!!"

He sat back down. "And that's why i live here. Because i was kicked out of the village for being crazy." He sipped at a cup of fruit juice. "Island... in the sky?" Jason blinked. "Sky people... living on a cloud?" Joseph asked. "Yes... I know it's-" "I WANT TO GO!!!!" Jason jumps up. "Hell yeah! How many people actually go to an island.. IN THE SKY! I've never heard of anything like it!!!" 

The two have marks of adventure in their eyes. "I wanna go right now!" Jason cheers. "Come on!! let's get some stuff!!! we're gonna need more wood to build wings on the ship so we can fly!!!" They cheer and rush out of the house. "Ah.. but.... never mind..." The old man just sat down and smiled. "To be young and foolish..." He couldn't help but chuckle. "go to sky island... even in my long life.. ive never done it..."


----------



## dark0 (Aug 23, 2009)

ugh, again with the ranting. he jumps off the ship and is immediately met by a group of vile, smelly men. He briskly walks up to them, they pull there weapons as he realizes his eager steps are flying to his enemies. he calms himself and manages to muster out whats the problem. your boat it's really gay and boats cost money to park in our harbor. snidely he thinks of a way for the pirate to get himself killed.swordfight settles this double or nothing. 

The pirate hastily jumps for zero, but he pulls back and slowly unsheathes his sword he plots and waits for the pirate to open the door to his death. As the pirate gets into a ready stance and zero comes out all at once with blinding speed and takes off his legs. As the pirate goes into shock the pirates jump him at once, he leaps into the air slicing through two shoulders and he hits the ground with and with a graceful spin, jump and twirl through the air The rest them laid bloody on the ground.
*
EPIC ALERT*
As the scores of pirates come rushing at him, his skin blows over in a deep yellow orange, black spots run over his skin as his muscles stretch the limits of his shirt, his face becomes rough and long as black tears of fur stream from his eyes. he pops his collar and with a fierce exclamation his booming voice fill the hills below the village half-transformation. He fiercely rushes into the crowd at a lightning fast pace and he draws his sword with a cut that could pierce the gates of heaven. 

He slices through the crowds as many fly through the air in disarray zero gallantly flips straight over head, bullets fly through the air every bullet falters to hit him. He lands with a pound slamming his dark energy through the ground blowing everything to hell. As the fallen soldiers stumble to their feet his massive power and killing intent struck fear into their hearts, crippling all around him. As the hoards of soldiers ran and hide where ever they could the aura of fear was lowered and he started too lower his transformation. What is he doing really.

BANG! bullseye
A raging tug on his back made his life flash before him he jumped to his feet despite it seemed his energy was fading away. Zero pulled the bullet out of his skin and he glanced over to the sniper._seastone, it didn't go that deep. _fuck he exclaimed, his hands slipped down to his pants his belt slid open and his top button flew open.

gasp, what.. is.. he, Zeros zipper flew down _no underwear_ she thought sceptically and ecstatically, his pants were going down, it felt like an eternity. she was hating herself, but she couldn't look away. orange fur flashed over his leg and these exploded out of his pants his front legs hit the ground and he flew into a sprint. Her mind was cluttered with thoughts of embarrassment and rage.

Zero exploded through the hills and leap over into the field damnit as the sniper leaped from his post, the beast behind him was closing in fast and his captain was close so in order to get what he wanted he would have to fight. jeez, this is going to cost you fat lard!


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 23, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra entered the infirmary to see Akawana gripping her table intensely. Her back was to Tetra and Tetra had entered silently so she did not realize she was not alone. "What is up with you?" Tetra asked quietly. Akawana leapt forward in fright knocking a bunch of supplies to the floor. "What are you doing in here?" Akawana snapped bending over to pick up the supplies angrily. "I was checking up on you" Tetra said casually, "you don't seem to be yourself lately." "I am fine" Akwana snapped just as her den den mushi started buzzing.

Akawana quickly rejected the call and stuffed the small snail deep into her lap pocket. "Thats the second time I am seeing you act strange with that thing" Tetra mused. "Can you please just mind your own business and leave me in peace?" Akwana pleaded as the stifled ringing of the den den mushi rose from her pocket. Akawana hammered at her pocket until the den den mushi grew silent before opening the door indicating for Tetra to leave. "We may have had our differences" Tetra said as she made for the door. "But you can still tell me what's wrong, we are nakama and I will do everything I can to help you."

Tetra stood waiting for a reply but Akawana turned away. Tetra stood waiting for a few more seconds before making her way towards the door. Tetra turned to look at Akawana as she stood outside the door frame. However without looking at her Akawana closed the door gently and locked it. Tetra shook her head sadly as she heard Akawana's sobs coming from behind the door. Tetra walked off when she realized Akawana would not accept any help. "I can't drag them down with me" Akawana sobbed, "they won't pay for my family's mistakes."

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

"Have you lost your mind?" Hotaru asked Hinara confused. "With your soft heart and the grand line's unpredictable weather messing with my power we won't stand a chance." "We are already behind schedule, we cannot keep Taichou-sama waiting much longer" Hinara said looking to avoid an argument. "Everything is Taichou-sama with these people" Hotaru muttered under her breath. "You are heading too far east if you are looking to approach reverse mountain" Hotaru said resigning to the madness.

The crew sailed on for numerous days and nights making their way slowly but surely to reverse mountain. Every once in a while they would run into marines, some refused to back down, however some actually bought into Hinara's madness and allowed them to pass without conflict. Hotaru however was focused on her most recent purchase. She had gotten numerous sun lamps and she was now outfitting her room with them.

Surprisingly Kaito had volunteered to help her and he was hammering away silently as Hotaru lounged on her bed. Kaito had refused to accept any help and he was working in silence however with deadly efficiency. What would have taken Hotaru a few hours was taking him mere minutes. Finally he dusted off his hands wiped his brow and flipped the switch before taking a step backwards. The lamps sprang to life bathing Hotaru in their light, she could feel her body absorbing the energy and she snorted a cloud of steam contently.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 23, 2009)

-Paegun-

Paegun was walking around the Nonki looking for money when he came across the room where most of the crew slept.  At his feet were around twenty personal bags hopefully with wallets or personal savings, "Jackpot."

Paegun began going through the bags pulling out clothes, weapons, etc, "Where's the cash?"

Paegun looked back on his life as a Marine and realized he didn't really get paid much, "Oh."

He looked at a Marine uniform and then down at his suit, "I could do that.....but I like this suit a lot more."

Soon after Paegun leaves the Nonki and walks into town with Kronus on his back, "I'm hungry."

He walks into a restaurant and sits down at an open table, a young attractive waitress walks up to him and hands him a menu, "Would you like anything to drink sir?"

Paegun looks the waitress up and down, "Give me whatever you recommend."

The girl walks off with a confused look on her face, _It's been a while since I've hit on women._

The girl walks back with a large glass of lemonade, "Have you decided what you want to eat?"

Paegun motions her to move her head right next to his, he whispers something into her ear and her face turns red.  A large man walks up to Paegun, "Stop hogging the girl pretty-boy, the rest of us want a piece of dat ass."

When the man finished his sentence he squeezes the waitresses asscheek.  The girl slaps his arm away with a disgusted look on her face when the man grabs her forearm, "Did I say you can leave?"

Paegun appears behind the man with the blade from his arm at the man's neck, "No manners.  Let her go."

The large man's eyes look at Paegun with shock, "How did you-?"

Paegun smirks and retracts his blade, "Practice."

The large man's friends form a circle around Paegun, "I'd rather not break anything in this place, so let's take it outside boys."

Paegun follows the men outside and he's blindsided by a kick to the back of his head, "Not so tough now, are ya?"

Paegun is holding is head that's full of pain, _Damn it.  That's the exact spot where Michael slammed my head into the ground with that crazy ass technique.  These bastards._

Paegun takes Kronus off of his back and detaches it into two eskrima sticks, he leaves the blades on his belt, "Only 5 of you?  You'll need at least 30 more to beat me."

The men rush Paegun, who easily dodges their attacks and hits each of them on the back of the head with just enough force to knock them out, "Still hungry."

Paegun reassembles Kronus and puts it on his back again.  He walks into the restaurant where he's greeted by the waitress, "Thank you so much, your meal is on the house."

"Why thank you."

-20 Minutes Later

Paegun finishes eating his meal and the waitress is sitting in front of him looking at his face, "Is there something you need?"

The girl blushes, "I like you."

"Only been 20 minutes."

The girl puts her hand on Paegun's thigh, "Let me take you somewhere more private."

Paegun pushes her hand away, "Sorry, I gotta go."

Paegun rushes out of the restaurant back towards the Nonki, "Hmmm.....Sooyoung woulda kicked my ass for that."

Paegun walks down the street whistling a tune.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 23, 2009)

*The Battle that will decide the fate of the World!!*

_It's been 13 years since the new Pirate King, Monkey D. Luffy ascended his throne. The Strawhat crew had conquered the Grandline. The world has changed in those 13 years. The Pirate age is at its peak. Though, what's to take place today will shake the world's foundation._

_The Marines and Shichibukai have been summoned to Enies Lobby for one reason today: To go to war with the most powerful alliance of Pirates in the World at this moment. The 4 Yonkou, pirates that rule the latter half of the Grandline like Kings, have actually formed an alliance and plan on attacking the Marines together. Fleet Admiral Stray Cat has choosen Enies Lobby as the battleground. It still hasn't been rebuilt after the Buster Call attack nearly 14 years ago. It's nearly perfect, just a large, barren wasteland.

500,000 marines have been summoned for this battle. All 7 Shichibukai have also been summoned to participate. The Marine HQ Admirals are present as well and ready for this war. The outcome could very well decide the fate of the world.....  _

*Present Day Enies Lobby*
Enies Lobby has been packed with marine soldiers. 500,000 marines cover the entire island. In the center of the island is a large pedastal. Surrounding the large pedastal is 3 large towers. On top of the towers stand the Marine High Admirals. The Shichibukai are situated along the corners of the island spread out. The Vice Admirals are close by the center of the island.

A small cat wearing a marine coat over his shoulders decorated with many badges makes his way up the stairs of the large pedastal in the center of Enies Lobby.  

Fleet Admiral Stray Cat
The "Champion of Justice"​
Lodged ontop of the 3 towers that surrounded the pedastal was the 3 Marine Admirals. 

Marine HQ High Admiral Pinkusuwan (Pink Swan)
Sooyoung​
Marine HQ High Admiral Aoiferetto (Green Ferret)
Shiragiku​
Marine HQ High Admiral Gureikoara (Gray Koala)
Eric​
Surrounding the giant pedastal and 3 towers were the Marine HQ Vice Admirals. 

Vice Admiral Rago
Vice Admiral Karl Smirnov
Vice Admiral Sooyoung
Vice Admiral Jae-Sung Lee
Vice Admiral Tendou
Vice Admiral Brian
Vice Admiral Gilmont
Vice Admiral Torall
Vice Admiral Fez​ 

Extending outwards all around the island were the other 500,000 marines. Along the edges of the island were the Shichibukai. This battle formation called for them to be spread out along the edges of the island rather than be right next to each other.

Shichibukai Kent "The Tiger Claw". Former Bounty: 268,000,000 beri​
Shichibukai Marc D. Loup Gomes. Former Bounty: 317,000,000 beri​
Shichibukai Jun Sparrow "The Warrior Princess". Former Bounty: 224,000,000 beri

Shichibukai Grim "Death Crow" Dracoski. Former Bounty: 180,000,000 beri

Shichibukai Dragon Emperor Tatsu. Former bounty: 430,000,000 beri​
Shichibukai Black Star Stallion. Former Bounty: 148,000,000​
Shichibukai Mathias PandaErgo Former Bounty: 97,000,000​
In the distance, four ships could be seen appoaching Enies Lobby. Behind the four ships was a fleet of 20 more ships. Standing at the front of the four leading ships were the four Yonkou:

"Smokin' Samurai" Yonkou Shin Yagami, Greatest Swordsman in the world.
Bounty: 727,000,000 beri​
"Ousama of Masks" Yonkou Jason Rodgers.
Bounty: 660,000,000 beri​
"Queen of the Sea" Yonkou Nila Dolfino, Strongest Fishman (woman) in the World
Bounty: 605,000,000 beri​
"Chaos Emperor" Yonkou Fluck C. Zvergher.
Bounty: 800,000,000 beri​


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 23, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sun 
*
Rensuei sat on the deck in deep meditation, that wasn't his kind of thing but he'd asked Nila about his anatomy and she told him she read in a book once that lion fish could only extend spines from a single joint but if they had the ability to do it they had to teach them selves to do it. She suggested meditation and that was what he decided to try. He really wanted to go searching for the master lion fish Ganshen had told him about but Sontei had convinced him to go elsewhere. He scowled remembered the conversation

_"Look, it seems it was just attacked by pirates"
"If we go now it should be weakened"
"This attack happened yesterday"
"We can get there by tomorrow"
_
He was brought back to reality by Ginkai

"Bomboclaat starr!!" Ginkai exclaimed

Rensuei ignored him and tried to concentrate on his wrists.

"Yow Sonny, you haffi come check dis"

Sontei was snoozing at the back of the boat

"Smaddy wake up da brodda deh fi meh" Ginkai said pointing to Sontei
"Oda you are noisy, how am I supposed to meditate if you keep talking so damm loud" Rensuei said getting up
"You cyah meditate no way, you need some a dis to hol a good meds" Ginkai said pulling his pipe from his mouth and pushing it toward Rensuei
"Get that away from me" Rensuei said pushing it away from him

Nila walked over and woke Sontei, he groggily and sulkily walked to the front of the boat. There was a blockade surrounding the island consisting of world government vessels and marine ships. 

"Good call Sontei"
"It won't be defended properly" Rensuei said in a mocking tone
"I'm going to get Makaze, whether you guys help me or not"
"Of course we'll help lets get to work on the blockade" Rensuei said cracking his knuckles
"Yow my ute you frass or wha?"
"You wah rush all a dem ship deh den try rob di place"
"He's right Rensuei" Kai said appearing behind the group
"You guys a no fun" Rensuei said pouting
"It makes sense to infiltrate the place at night time with small numbers" Kai said
"Rensuei and I will go" Sontei said seriously
"Well it's settled" Rensuei said 

There was the sound of cannons firing off and loud splashes

"I think they saw us" Kai said
"LOCK IT UP WE ARE GOING UNDER" Kai shouted

The crew sprang into action and after about a minute The Black Sun began to submerge.

Meanwhile on one of the blockade ships.

"What do you mean they went under?"
"You sank the ship?"
"_No sir the went underwate_r"
"Did you see what they were flying?"
"_A roger sir with a sun_"
"Must be some fishmen nobodies"
"Get the posters and find out who they are NOW" 

The marine commander put down the den den mushi and scowled at the copy of the reported missing objects. 

"Pirates are getting more and more daring" he said shaking his head
"What's the world coming to"


----------



## dark0 (Aug 23, 2009)

with akuhana  in Enies Lobby

akuhana walks into the room with her trainer oh jerry do why have to fight why were having fun in the kitchen. cullen pays me to help you, you know the basics so lets get it on. she took her holster laying on the wall hmph, let the games begin. she lifts her arms to the sky and her swords fly out and like sliver rain fall to the earth, a sword falls close to jerry and he holds out his hand and claps down on the handle. showoff. soru.

their blades clash in the air, they exchange swings and block with eyes locked, she jumps to retreat turning her back to easy as he jumps in for a swing. she kicks up a sword he carelessly hits it and the sword spins in the air but while she already has another sword in the air. as soon as he noticed she hit the butt of the sword the blade flies through the air he sees the blade and shouts tekki. the blades slash and spin in chaos striking jerry with a clang and flying away.

smart but you can't win that way during the middle of his speech she explodes off the sword and lunges into jerry, that wasn't very close she does a flip over him and he slashes at her in the air.Rude. she spins her blade around her body and rebounds off of him then a blade on the ground, jerry stands still tekki she slashes his neck and he falls right onto the ground and she takes all of her streght and stabs down into him, the sword pierces his body about an inch. ugh you could have called stalemate or checkmate. a bloodless battle kukuku.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 23, 2009)

_*Primevil Island...*_
"Helen are you OK?" Nicobi said worriedly, "Where is everyone else?" 

Before she could answer he sat down and reverted to his human form.

"I just need to sit for a bit," he said tiredly.

Helen looks at Nicobi and smirks. He's usually the largest and most imposing figure in any room he's in, but with all these nine foot tall neanderthals running around he seems positively diminutive by comparison. 

"Me oh you know the usual...I got stabbed," she shows him the the thick bandage going across her midsection, "Plus I was poisoned by a snake, my heart stopped, and of course the standard pummeling," she adds with a chuckle. 

"I'm not really sure where the others are though," she says. Helen had missed Mathias' doing his best Harry Potter impersonation before. 

As she stares at Nicobi she realizes that she really doesn't know much about his past other then that he used to be a slave. She never even got to thank him that time for saving her life back on the Volcano Island. 

"Nicobi do you ever miss your family?" she asks him suddenly without cue, while thinking about her own father. 

*On the Pirates Dream...*
"NOT THE BERI ANYTHING BUT THE BERI!!!" Flynn screams as Lin cruelly burns one of Oda's greatest gifts to man...money. Flynn dives over the burning cash like a hero rushing to save a baby caught in the middle of the street with a car bearing down on it. He smothers the burning cash with his chest, not even caring that he's ruining his expensive silk pajamas with small Beri symbols going all around. 

"Stop drop and roll!" he cries. Spinning around the floor with the cash in his grip. Thankfully he manages to put out the flames quickly. Then he zips down the hallway towards Lin catching her before she can turn the corner. 

Flynn pants breathlessly in front of her, the front of his pajama shirt smoking. "You know I think we got off on the wrong foot  back there," he tells her. "I don't know who this Doctor guy was that tried to mess with you but I swear that it wasn't me!" he exclaims earnestly.  

"I mean I'm pretty much the Captain of this ship and the most honorable guy around," he snorts, "Did you know I pretty much saved the entire crew and singlehandedly beat Commodore Zane Garrick?" 

He leans towards her and whispers in a low voice, "I bet it was that weird mute guy who tried to violate you, you know the fakeass psychic," Flynn says conspiratorially, referring to FWilliam. Then Flynn taps his right temple with his index finger, "He's a bit uh how would you call it....loco!"

Flynn has never really talked to William that much, since, well since the guy can't talk. Plus Flynn finds it awkward since he secretly stole some underwear from Angelina's room.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 23, 2009)

With Shin

The more Shin started to buy into the illusion the stronger that feeling in his gut became until he eventually made up his mind."No."He said."I'm getting played here, this is all a bit too far out there for me.....I mean what's next, flying machines?"He laughed hard at that last bit.

Somewhere else

Edoceo and his opponent were continueing their game but now things heated up, one of Edoceo's opponent's pieces came close to one of Edoceo's.That figure resembled Shin.
The next couple of moves caused several of the other chesspieces, including Annie, Tatsu, Jessie, Ray and Alph to get close to the pieces of the opponent.

With Shin

The illusion shimmered away, Shin realized he was back on the island he remembered and it was confirmed the whole liberating Nihon and such bit was completely false.But what he saw next still surprised him, even though he was immediately sure that it was nothing more then an illusion it was still an amazing sight.

Dracule "Hawk-Eyes" Mihawk with his Kokutou Yoru blade, the world's strongest blade in the hands of the world's strongest swordsman.Defeating this man was Shin's main goal and while he knew that this wasn't the true Mihawk, who was preoccupied with the Whitebeard war at the moment, he couldn't help but be nervous.

These illusions had substance so what worried him was: Exactly how much of Mihawk's strength did this illusion have? Shin was not even close to being ready to face Mihawk, he'd even be lucky if he was halfway down that road.

"Only one way to figure that out, besides.....If I can't defeat a false Mihawk then I have no business dreaming of challenging the real one."

With Alph

He awoke from his illusion, plummeting towards the ground.Apparently he had been flying high up in the air while he thought he was exploring the vacuum frontier.

He crashed loudly, but when the android rose from the crater he was only slightly damaged.His steel and rubber body could take a punch."Like I deducted, it wasn't......"

A large figure approached Alph, it was someone Alph would never forget, even if he didn't have a perfect memory.

Bartholomew "Tyrant" Kuma.

It had to be nothing more then an facsimile of the Shichibukai but still, with the illusions being solid it had to be an amazing opportunity to test himself.To see how much he has improved since that beating all those years ago.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 23, 2009)

*Primevil Island
*
Nicobi looked at Helen with a strange look on his face, he wondered where the question came from.

"My parents were killed in a raid when I was 15"
"I used to miss them right after they died"
"In my culture we believe that when people die they return to the earth and remain to guide their descendants"
"The thought of this helped me get over it"
"I like to think they are always with me"
"Watching over me and keeping me safe"
"Now I have you guys" he said with a smile
"My new family"

Nicobi looked up at her with one of his trade mark white teethed smiles

"What about you?" he asked 
"Don't you miss your family?"
"You left home to follow your dream"
"I guess it's all part of life as a pirate" Nicobi said sensing a bit of apprehension

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream
*
Lin listened to Flynn's story and she was utteryly shocked

"OK these people are crazy"
"The captain is a mad man and the person claiming to be the captain is a mad man"
"This boat makes people crazy"
"I need to go see the real doctor"

She turned and began to walk away

"Nice to meet you for the first time Flynn" Lin said as she shook her head
"Here to commemorate our first meeting" she said

She threw another wad of belli over her shoulder

"I know you'll keep it forever" she said jokingly as she disappeared down the corridor.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2009)

*Tricktype's Dream Sequence*

_Marieoja_

Rek walked towards the Windy Dirge, his old ship. It still looked the same way it did many years ago when Matyr first showed it to him, Jun and Ruru. 

The noble grimaced. It had been a few weeks since he recieved news from Radfol that Ruru could no longer walk. Unlike the other veterans of Roger's age time has not been kind to the old butler.

"Milord, do you think Grandfather will be alright?" Rek's maid asked.

"Yes. He's been very ill over the past months, and the doctors say he's not long for this world." His butler added.

He turned to the two. They were both barely 14, and yet here they were, serving Rek as their grandfather did. 

Rek smiled. "He's stubborn. I don't think he'll die any time soon. In fact the way the war is now he might outlive us all." 

That had Rek thinking. Oressa was willingly throwing a quarter of Marine and Governement military assets simply to distract the world while he went out to get One Piece. Hundreds of thousands of lives will be lost, but if the government was to establish an era of peace lives meant little.

"Well, I wonder if the others are ready." Rek looked up to the sky.

_Cipher Pol Central HQ, Water 7_ 

Underneath the city of Water 7 was a sprawling military complex. Dozens of men and women were within a complex room filled with dendenmushi and other machines. 

In front of the room was a large screen that showed Enies Lobby. Every facet of the area was shown in dozens of smaller screens manned each by an agent of Cipher Pol.

"Excellent. We have every factor under our control. With any luck, this will result in a total victory for us, dolphin style." Daran Dolfino said to his men. "Agent Amity, your status?" He called through his dendenmushi.

_Enies Lobby_

Cassandra Amity stood on top of a subermsible ship marked Cipher Pol 9. She didn't change much over the years, although she now wore a sleek suit underneath her coat instead of her old clothes. In her hands was a sniper rifle. 

"I'm just waiting for the Yonkou to get within my sights, sir." 

Cass lied down on the submersible and readied her rifle. The plan was simple. Once the Yonkou have reached the inner parts of EL she would snipe them down. She was determined to prove to herself once and for all that she was the rightful Queen of Snipers.

_Shabondy_

Bahuk Du Mortis watched as dozens of hulking war machines were loaded into a large zepellin. They were the Conquistadores, successors of the Pacifista his mentor had built. 

"Wonderful machines, aren't they, Matyr?" He asked the man standing next to him.

"They were built by the greatest minds in the planet. Of course they're wonderful." Matyr replied. He had longer hair now, and sported a goatee. He also wore a labcoat with the Zelios family insignia on it. "Well then, I'm off to kick Yonkou ass. With any luck Alph will be there to be destroyed by my greatness." Matyr boarded the Zepellin, and after the Conquistadores were in went off to Enies Lobby.

_Nihon_

Yumi watched from her room as the Yonkou neared Enies Lobby. She needed to see for herself what would happen there, but she had to stay behind in case Nihon was attacked. Thankfully Alph managed to hook her up with a communications array, and when Matyr heard that Alph did that he made her a bigger one.

_Ostrich Casino, Water 7_

Greize sat on a red couch, surrounded by women. Here in Water 7 he felt safe, but Enies Lobby was a few hours away by boat, and he wasn't sure if the Marines would win. Nonetheless he had a ship ready just in case.

_Jun's ship_
Jun Fei Qin waited patiently for the Yonkou to arrive. She could see that the other Shichibukai and most of the marines were anxious for the war to start. 

Elza was standing next to Jun, in human form. She too was anxious for the battle to start. Jun did not approve.

The Jade Empire Warrior walked towards Tatsu. She was not sure where his loyalties lied, since his friends were the Yonkou they were supposed to exterminate. Are you certain that you are able to fight against your former comrades?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 23, 2009)

With the Future Tri-Star Pirates

They sailed towards the nearest island, their ship was in desperate need of an professional upgrade instead of the gum and rubberband class upgrade it had gotten on that hellhole, not to mention they needed a lot of stuff to make this ship actually their home.

While en route several meetings were held that eventually came down to this.Black would lead the crew, as the strongest and the only willing candidate.Both Sam and Drax refused, for different reasons, Drax had no interest in becoming a pirate captain or even being a pirate and just went along with them since he had no other place to go.But Sam was too shaken up by the events on Savage/Gentle island. Losing two people under his command, one of which being his best friend had made him doubt his ability to captain a crew.

And so it was decided, Captain Black "Burning" Star (Today he went with burning, he didn't really stick to his nicknames) would lead the Tri-Star pirate crew.

A name born from the nicknames of the leaders.

Second in command and therefor First Mate would be Sam "Smokin' Star" Colt.Making him the second "Star" in the crew.

Second mate would be Hannibal "Red Star" Draxter. And that would be the third "Star" in the crew, though each sharing that same word in their titles for different reasons.For Black it was his family name and he added it to his nickname, for Sam it was because of his characteristic shooting technique and for Drax it was both his tattoo, a Red Star across the heart, and his country of origin. Winterland, the motherland, who's Red Star was found on it's flag.

The others would take the same or in some cases specialized in one role.

Now Kira was the doctor, Chey would just function as his assistant/nurse but mostly she would function as the navigator.Val was and will be the musician, Musha the helmsman, Princess as the "Fashion Designer"......And yes, none of the crew members didn't see the point of having one of those on board but the little girl didn't take no for an answer.......Booster McSmexy would be ship's mascot, Nate the shipwright and Candace would be the chef.

Over the course of the next days out on the sea the crew recovered and were ready to get back to work by the time they docked at a dock belonging to a shipwright business, the employees and owner looked quite happy to see a client.Business must've been down.

"Since we don't have any money we should hurry up, force them to help out and give us what we need while you guys head into town for the other stuff."Nate commented to Black who responded with a knock, the majority of the crew headed into town.Each with a different task, which all involved ripping off certain salesman for certain goods.

While Nate stayed behind."Alright, people we need turn this ugly duckling into a swan so let's get to work!"He told the shipwrights, they all screamed out in enthusiasm.They were so happy that they had business that it never came to them that they might get ripped off by these new clients but since they didn't carry a Jolly Roger they didn't expect any trouble from them.

Nate got to work, started designing a new ship.The idea was to not just upgrade the ship they had taken from that hellhole but to make a completely new one that had all of the specification they needed.And like "Gungrave" previous self designed ship this one would have an unique shape.It would function more like a gigantic raft, like the one Blackbeard sails, and would be shaped like a coffin.....If a Coffin would have things like a sails, rudder, helm and the various other things that couldn't be worked into the inside of the design.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 23, 2009)

Lupe in Cupid Island

In middle of the fight she ran off into the island. Many many pirates were on her tail. But she quickly wiped them out in a second with her petals. She arrived at the top of the moantain. There is a small house similar to a castle."What is this place?"she tought. You could see the slaves been moved at the bottom. Why do these to them!! I must punish the person who did this." Suddenly the doors to the castle open. Eyes flew out of the house. She was able to dodge them. "What was that?!"

_What will happen to Lupe?!_


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2009)

*Sometime Earlier
*
"Hmm.. that's odd." Lockon was looking through the scope of Stratos out at the sea and a pink ship came into his field of vision. They were about 3000 meters out, they hadn't entered into Lockon's range yet. In about 500 meters or so they would and he'd be able to pick them off one by one. No, his conscience wouldn't allow it, the temperament of the crew on that boat had to be better than that of the pirates who were controlling the island. Lockon couldn't explain how he knew that but his gut was telling him to let them dock. Maybe they had some information about Gun Genius Annie maybe they didn't but the plight of these oppressed people was more than his selfish need to be the best. He had two goals find Gun Genius Annie and free the island from Captain Benecio Coy, one of the two goals was definately going to be done soon...

*Present*

"Yea, now everything looks good I'm getting rushed by a tiger man with a tree trunk in his pants." Lockon thought to himself as Rei closed in on him. He was trying to make it look like he was aiming to kill him, so he figured shooting his pants would be funny but evidently not everyone thought it was. He put strapped Stratos back to his back and unholstered Hestia and Shiva.

"Come on ladies lets calm this tiger down!!" Lockon wasn't going to wait for Rei he started to run at him as well, close combat was probably a bad idea, his opponent was a capable swordsman and his abilities were obviously augmented by his powers. Still he needed to talk to him in order to accomplish his goals. Lockon squeezed the trigger of his "ladies", his aim not to kill Rei but disable him so he aimed for his legs.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 23, 2009)

as he saw he prey turning around he knew that this was the final, without his swords and his pants this fight is going to be quite a bit harder. he cruved his path so he wasn't going straight into the line of fire. he was fairly close so he leaped out into half transformation, he had to talk too him before he tryied killing him but he could barely contain himself. why are you working for these men.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 23, 2009)

*Dream Sqeuence*

*Enies Lobby 
*
Tsubaki stood on the pillar looking out to sea at the approaching armada of ships

"I see no reason to stand here for the next hours as they come closer"

She waved her hand and a grass carpet bloomed from under her feet and a tree grew out of the stone pillar and transformed itself into a chair. Someone appeared next to her. 

"Admiral I encourage you to not relax"
"Why?" she said looking up at the tall man
"With the Shichibukai right here you should..."
"I should be on my guard?"
"Vice Admiral Smirnov I have full faith in the marines that are gathered here"
"Until the real target gets into my range I'll be saving my energy"

With that Tsubaki lay back on the chair and tilted her head back and drank in the sun.

_Elsewhere
_
Smirnov sat on the deck of The Black Sword III, he hadn't changed much over the years. Being in Stone form all the time seemed to halt his aging, Fire walked up to him with a pair of humongous wolves in tow. She was taller and well muscled she had a pair of knives at her waist that people could easily mistake for short swords.

"Come on Smirnov lets goo" Fire whined
"*Marc said to stay here*"
"*He vill send for us if he vants us*"
"*I don't vant to fight pirates*" Smirnov said

There was a sound and Fire turned and watched directly at an empty spot on the black deck

"You know damm well Marc would never call for us" Simo's voice said

He seemed to phase into reality and plopped down next to Smirnov and pulled at his gourd. He hasn't changed much other than a rugged beard he had grown

"_I'm not getting left out of this_" Dreyri said as he came up from below deck
"_Helen is down there, Shin is down there, James is down there_"
"_Where the fuck am I?_"
"*Where your captain told you to be*" Smirnov said sternly
"_Bah I can't promise I'll be listening to orders when the fighting starts_" Dreyri said flexing his gauntleted hand.
"I'm coming with you Dreyri" Fire said
"_What the fuck ever_" he said turning away from her

Dreyri was even more scarred that he was. He was still undefeated by his standards. He'd fought Zoro and not lost and Mihawk and not lost. He even fought Shanks and not lost. He walked over to the railing and looked down at the ruins of Enies Lobby. 

"_Too much clouds, I can't see shit_" he complained

*In the Yonku Armada
*
Su lin stood next to Korver on the deck on a huge ship

"I finally get my chance to clean up all of them in one fell swoop" she said with a smile
"I hear the Angel Pirates are there" Korver said as he swirled the amber contents of his brandy glass

Su lin smiled a big smile

"Blondie is there?" she asked her eyes lighting up
"That's what intel says" Korver said
"Well I just got a reason to not kill everyone on the island immediately"
"_I'm going to have some fun first_"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*​
*With the Blade Pirates....*

Kent stands on the charred ground of Enie's Lobby, a wild grin on his face. His arms are crossed and he's studying the approaching ships intently. He's grown immensely since his first days as a pirate, standing a bit over 6 feet.

"Jorma, standing by with Shelly." Jorma voice came over the den den mushi. "We're behind the Yonkou fleet, and submerged. Waiting for orders to engage."

"Kaya, coming in," Kaya landed with a low thump next to Kent. "Everyone ready?" Kent nodded briefly.

"Yep. I've been waiting to kick some ass for a long time." He glances down at Kaya. "Wher've you been?"

"Talking to Prince."

*With Prince....*

The marine grinned slightly andpulled his sword out of it's scabbard. His voilet eyes gazed out over the ocean, watching the ships approaching. "Taskforce Absolute Justice is in position," He says through the den den mushi.

"Good work Commodore. I'll relay that to Fleet Admiral Garrick."

"I still don't see why that guy hangs onto this place. He's a fleet admiral." Prince blinked. "He's the fleet admiral. Hell, Fez is a vice admiral. And I'm a fucking Commodore." He shook his head. "Life isn't fair." He pressed a button on his desk, relaying his commands to the entire ship. "All right fodder, listen up. As you know, when Garrick isn't revisiting old times, I'm in charge around here. I want the *Dark Justice 3's* cannons primed and ready got it? We have a date with the pirate lords."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 23, 2009)

"Nice to meet you for the first time Flynn," Lin said as she shook her head, "Here to commemorate our first meeting." she said

She threw another wad of belli over her shoulder

"I know you'll keep it forever," she said jokingly as she disappeared down the corridor.

Flynn catches the wad of cash and for some reason feels very...well dirty. "HEY I'M NOT A WHORE AND I DON'T NEED YOUR STINKIN' POCKET CHANGE!!"" he yells at her as she disappears around the corner. Flynn of course still counts every bill and stuffs the cash into his pocket while he screams at her. 

"Shoot I robbed that dumb bank a hundred times already. I don't need your freakin charity!" he grumbles as he takes out a small ledger and adds the Beri to his balance sheet. 

"She's obviously into me but can't admit it," he convinces himself. Flynn brushes his hair back and nods, "Afterall I am devastatingly super handsome and charming so I can understand why women always want to throw money at me!"  

Usagi appears around the corner drinking a bottle of brandy that he stole from Commodore Garrick's office. He looks at Flynn strangely, "Why are you talking to yourself?" he asks curiously.

"That crazy Dragon chick had the nerve to burn money in front of me!" he exclaims in outrage.  

Usaig shrugs, "Well you did try to fondle her..." he mutters. 

Flynn shakes his head in annoyance and glares at Usagi, "HEY I'M NOT SOME PERVERT!" he exclaims, "That was a perfectly legal physical examination I was trying to give her. I'm a licensed medical professional you know!!" 

"Didn't you forge that license though?"

"SO!?" Flynn shouts in frustration, "Screw this I'm going back to sleep. Where women do throw money at me but they don't burn it....and they don't accuse me of being a fake Doctor either!" he spins around on his heels and strides back to his cabin.

Usagi shrugs and lights a cigar, also stolen from Garrick's room. "Sweet dreams," he mutters with a grin.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 23, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

_With The Black Swords_

Dreyri and Fire's den den mushi rang at the same time. They both looked down at the small snails hanging from their belts with annoyance. Before they could reject the call that would obviously be from Marc it snapped on. "I know you impatient fucks are itching to make your way here" Marc's dark voice said. "And if you had the fucking conscience to listen for once and think about our lives work you would realize this is the perfect opportunity for us. You will not be left out of the battle, I will be betraying the Shichibukai at the beginning of the battle and you will support me as we watch the World Government fall once and for fucking all." A smile split across Dreyri and Fire's faces, even Smirnov chuckled when he heard the news.

For too long Smirnov had been upset by Marc's decision to become a Shichibukai. It went against the very nature of what the crew stood for. But their captain had not disappointed them to trick the marines he had first tricked his crew. Now the time for their dream to be realized was at hand. "The anti gravity bubble the ship is in will last until I release it from where I am" Marc's voice said through the snail. "Make sure the ship is in the thick of things when it lands" and with that the snail clicked off. *"You heard the captain"* Smirnov roared loudly, *"Prepare for battle!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 23, 2009)

Vash TS Typhoon Supreme said:


> *Primevil Island
> *
> Nicobi looked at Helen with a strange look on his face, he wondered where the question came from.
> 
> ...



Helen smiles somberly at the thought of dead loved ones remaining to guide their families.  "That's a very nice sentiment," she replies softly and she wonders what her father would think of what she's become. 

"I didn't leave home willingly though...more like I was exiled," she remarks, "I do miss my family sometimes but it was for the better that I left." 

Helen looks at Nicobi and pats him on the shoulder, "Plus if I hadn't of left home then I wouldn't have met you guys," she tells him with a smile. "Well on second thought then I wouldn't have to deal with Sanya's mouth," she adds with a laugh. 

"OH MY GODDAMN BACK!" a familiar voice exclaims. 

Nicobi and Helen turn around to see Willoby walking into the camp. His shirt is torn to tatters and he drags Godric behind him. "Is this where the party is?" he asks, while looking queerly at all the Neanderthals around him. Willoby who only stands 5 foot 3 looks positively dwarfly among them. 

He throws Godric like a sack of potatoes onto the ground. "Had to drag your ass a mile....son of a bitch...shoulda let the Dino's tear your ass up!" he mutters under his breath, before kicking the unconscious Godric in the stomach. A bone creaks in Willoby's back as he kicks Godric, "Dang back!" he groans. 

He walks gingerly towards Helen and Nicobi, eying their wounds. "You two look seriously injured," he says, "We should get back to the ship so I can fix ya up proper!"  

"Speak for yourself grandpa," Helen replies with a smirk. Willoby narrows his eyes at Helen but then chuckles, "Who the hell are these guys by the way?" he asks, looking around at the villagers.

Before Helen can respond, Mala, Tak's wife, sits closely to Nicobi and smiles at him. Even sitting she towers over him, "Mala like Rhino man!" she tells him with a smile. Tak looks down at Nicobi and glares at him. 

"Oh dear," Willoby mutters. 

"Yeah I'm out of here!" Helen exclaims with a laugh.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 23, 2009)

*Primevil Island*

Alex lied in pain on the ground, completely beaten and barely conscious. The ex-Knights of Tensei member attempts to crawl to his feet by rolls his eyes, "Forget it..." his eyes grew wide as he heard the foot steps of steel boots.

He tries to turn his head but the pain is too great, "What's the matter Alex?" he doesn't even need to turn to recognize the voice, "Lance..." he says with a little fear in his voice, "That's right," the armor wearing Makaosu and Knight of Tensei member says with his arms crossed.

He crounches down next to Alex, "You didn't think we would just let you leave so you could go hunt down your little dinosaur friends?" Alex glares at him, "You...BASTARD!" he uses all of the might left in his body to get to his feet and throw a punch right at Lance.

He swiftly catches the fist however, "Now, now, you didn't think you would work?" he starts to clenche his fist, crushing Alex's hand, "Well, this wasn't as fun as I expected, you can barely stand."

He reaches and draws his broadsword, "Maybe if you could still fight it would be more entertaining, then again, you always were a weakling anyway," Alex's eyes grow wide as he looks at the sword, "N-now Lance, you wouldn't kill your old comrade right?" he asks the Knight, "No, I wouldn't, as long as they didn't betray the Knights of Tensei," before Alex could speak again his head was swiftly chopped off. His body fell to it's knees and Lance caught the head in his hands.

He then sheathed his sword on his back and returned to his ship. He saw a package in his room and opened it, it contained a Den Den Mushi and three bounty posters. The Den Den Mushi begins to ring. He answers, "It's been taken care of," the man on the other end grins, "Very good Lance, now I have another mission for you, take a look at those bounty posters."

"Elza Salisbury: 45.8 Million"  

Lin Shaw: 10 Million

He smirked as he saw the last one, "Steve "Tatsu" Brimtale: 112 Million..." the voice on the other side began to spoke again, "Each of these rookies use Dragon based Devil Fruits, so it is quite obvious what your mission will be. Capture one of them, and bring them to the closest...Detention Center."

"Do I get to pick which one I take on? Or can I take all three?" the man shook his head, "No no, we've already selected the Dragon you will take. I'm sure you'll want to take on this Tatsu for...several reasons. Attacking our base, his impressive bounty, the highest of the current rookies in fact, and the last name resemblance..." he says, noticing they are both Brimtales.

"However we will wait until this one gets a more impressive status, then when we take him down it will improve our status to an even further point...And I don't want you getting distracted by your realative, whatever connection you might have."

"Next is this Elza Salisbury, another one that attacked our base, however she has connections with the Du Mortis Family, one of our many suppliers, so we'll leave her alone for the moment..."

"And finally is Lin Shaw, she has recently attacked one of our ships that was attempting to capture her. Your going to be finish the job. She is currently with the Blade Pirates, you can do what you please with them if they get in the way."

Lance sighs, he wasn't pleased about getting the lowest bounty holding dragon, and was interested in going against Tatsu, "Understood sir,"  "You'll be recieving back up, not that you will likely need it, but they will meet you at the Blade Pirate's position."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 23, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

_Some days later_

"We are approaching reverse mountain" Kaito said dully from Hotaru's doorway. "Hinara is asking you to navigate safe passage over the mountain." Hotaru sprang nimbly from her bed and followed Kaito up the stairs to the deck. Hotaru shielded her eyes from the evening sun as she stared off into the distance. They would be approaching in in a few minutes. "Are you well rested?" Hinara asked politely. "I am fine" Hotaru said stretching slightly. "I am glad to hear that, because all of us are going to need to be ready to act should something go wrong" Hinara said.

"You don't have to tell me that" Hotaru retorted offended that Hinara would even dare educate her about the dangers of the sea. Hinara who realized she had offended Hotaru immediately apologized. "Brace yourselves" Kaito said bringing everyone's focus back to the task at hand. The ship lurched as the strong currents began to direct it towards reverse mountain. "Kaito take the helm, I don't have the strength to hold the rudder against these currents" Hinara said. Kaito stepped forward and with his powerful arms he steadied the wobbling rudder.

As the ship began to ascend the mountain the strain on Kaito's face was obvious. In fact how one man could muster such strength was amazing. Despite Kaito's vice grip and monstrous strength the rudder began to shift of its own accord sending the ship towards the rocks. "No!" Hinara said as she began to manipulate the water between the boat and the rocks. As she strained against the currents, sweat rushed down her face like a waterfall. However the boat's path towards the rocks slowed and it took everything she had just to do that.

The boat albeit slowly continued to veer towards the rocks. Hinara and Kaito continued to struggle with their tasks but all Hotaru could do was hope and pray. Hotaru racked her brains thinking of how she could assist. "Give me the wheel" Hotaru said quickly looking at Kaito. Kaito glanced over at her like she was insane, "I assume you have a plan if you want to do something so insane?" Kaito asked. "I need your power to help Hinara's, that leaves me to hold the wheel" Hotaru said quickly, "trust me!" she said urgently.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 23, 2009)

With the Tri-Star pirates

The ship was coming along nicely, it had been almost a week now and Nate and his "hired" crew were in the latter stages of the construction.Getting supplies, materials, equipment was also going a lot smoother then expected.Since they were forced to stay here for a longer period of time going around at stealing stuff "Black Style" was out of the question. Black style was grabbing whatever you needed/wanted, walking away casually and if someone tried to stop you you'd beat the crap out of him and whoever else tried to stop you until they stopped bothering you.

Black caused a few of these incidents over the last few days but beyond that they had managed to keep a relatively low profile. Princess and her book just stored whatever they needed while others provided distractions, over the days she had an abundance of new pictures in that DF infused book of her's just waiting to be stored on the crew's new ship when it's finished.

Thought the mysterious disappearances of such large amounts of materials and such were starting to attract attention by now, new people show up, one of which starts stealing stuff and picking fights and at the same time a lot of other stuff dissapears? It doesn't take a cyborg rocket genius to make a connection here.

And so we've arrived here at the town square, a dozen or so of mad villagers and store owners waving torches, brooms and various other "impressive" weapons around.

One of the larger and more daring ones charged forward, a man in his early thirties, white as a milkbottle save for the freckles that were found heavily on his face and arms and oddly enough he wore his reddish hair in an afro style.An afro of ridiculous proportions yet it seemed to hamper his aerodynamics only slightly, if any at all because a couple of seconds after initiating his charge he was sent flying like a missile in the opposite direction finally crashing trough a statue of some Akainu fellow or something. Black didn't recognize him but apparently this marine had a a second cousin who used to vacation here in her time.Apparently this law abiding and marine respecting town seemed to take great pride in that.

The young man that sent him crashing trough that statue couldn't care less though, he cracked his fingers and prepared for the main course.He extended his left hand and motioned the angry mob to come at him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 23, 2009)

_*With Taskforce Absolute Jessie...*_
*The Dark Justice II * looms over a large crimson Dragon shaped Pirate ship. The massive Marine floating fortress has cornered the vessel within the broad bay of an island. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Commodore Jessie Roseo appears at the railing of the fortress and looks down at the ship with a sneer on her face. "Now we have that sniveling little Dragon trapped like a rat!" She wears aviator sunglasses and her white coat of justice draped across her shoulders, over a navy blue form fitting pants suit. Clenched between her teeth is a cigarette. 

"We can simply destroy them now with our cannon's Maam," Commander Clemens suggests. 

Jessie shakes her head and flexes her steel plated gloved knuckles, "No I want to face the Dragon scum myself..." 

Suddenly a load earsplitting roar rings the air. Tatsu in full Dragon form takes to the air, streaking upwards like a bullet and hovering over the Pirate ship. He glares at Jessie, flames flaring out of his wide nostrils as he beats his leathery wings back and forth, producing powerful air currents. 

"YES!!!" Jessie yells with anticipation, "YOU WANT SOME OF THIS DRAGON BOY?!" She grabs up a single giant steel warhammer with small spikes going all around it and bends her knees. 

"This'll take about five minutes," she tells Clemens offhandedly and suddenly blasts off the deck like a rocket towards Tatsu. 

The Dragon Zoan roars fiercely and blasts a huge tornado shaped column of flame at Jessie. Meanwhile Jessie smiles and laughs like a lunatic flying right into the flames and swinging her hammer around with enough power to cave in a mountain.

*With Annie...*
Annie hugs both her Mother and James and suddenly her dreamworld begins to shimmer around her. 

"I'll miss ya kiddo," Sarah tells her daughter.

Her voice echoes and reverberates in Annie's brain and she feels herself being pulled down a rabbit hole, a black void filled with nothingness. Suddenly Annie's awakens in a woodland clearing, she sits up boltright gasping for air. 

It takes her several minutes to to clear her head and get her bearings. She looks over to her side and sees Jessie sleeping, muttering something about beating up Tatsu. 

"This is just weird," she groans.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 23, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

Kaito nodded his head and Hotaru sprang into action. "Hinara you can't hold us off the wall, focus on guiding us along it instead" Hotaru said quickly. "Kaito move the wall back to give us room, and brace yourselves, this is going to be a close one." Kaito and Hinara nodded and began to focus before they acted. Hinara began to manipulate the water along the side of the boat creating a current that sped them along dangerously close to the wall. Kaito released the wheel and Hotaru slid on the ground and braced it with both of her feet. The immense pressure threatened to crush her but she held firm with everything her legs had. Kaito began to push the wall back with powerful thrusting motions exclaiming with each movement. 

The boat continued to pull to the side but they were zipping along down the other side with the wall making way for them. "Just a little more" Hotaru screamed as her leg muscles protested. Kaito moved another section of wall away and Hinara continued to steam them along. Suddenly there was a loud scraping noise and the cracking of wood as a small portion of the back of the ship was torn off. Suddenly there was calm and everyone collapsed into piles of relief. "I'll fix it later" Kaito puffed, "but for now I am going to enjoy the fact we are alive." "Thank you" Hinara said breathlessly to Hotaru.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 23, 2009)

-Somewhere in the Gran Line- 

A  Marine vessel gently rocked in the waves as they brake against it?s bow. Aboard the ship the crew is quickly going about their business. This was a standard prisoner transfer. They could only speculate why this poor chap was sentenced to the world government?s maximum security prison. Deep in the bowls of the ship a man sat on a bench slapped in special shackles made of Sea Stone. The man is also wrapped head to toe in black bandages that have trace amounts of the stone laced through out it. The only exposed flesh on the man is parts of his nose so he can breath. The man shifts his weight causing the bandages he is in to rustle. He doesn?t know who long he has been imprisoned or even where he currently was. And with good reasoning too.  He vividly recalls his last moments of freedom.  It was such an easy concept, draw their attention then divide and conquer.  

His plan was going well, the Marine base was on the verge of falling and he would have been one step closer to his major goal at that time. All this was for not though. As the base seemed in their grip the vessel that carried the rest of the bases Marines unexpectedly pulled back into harbor. Even with all the man?s power the tide of battle quickly turned in the Marines favor as a powerful Captain was aboard the ship. His two man crew and he were soundly defeated . The man cursed his luck as he was shackled and beaten by his captors. They threw him into a  Sea Stone cage as they prepared their custom restraints for his special power. From behind the man takes a viscous blow to the back of the head as they prep the last suit he was to ever wear. The man slowly blacks out as he sees several Marine Officers walk into his cage carrying black bandages. When the man awakens he is greeted by darkness. In a frantic motion he grips at his face, but he feels nothing. Behind him a Marine shouts, ?Give it up you freaky bastard, your covered in bandages. Your stuck.? The man slumps in his cage, his jaw was even ties shut so he couldn?t talk.

The man slams himself up against the wooden wall behind him, his anger was apparent. He was only permitted to remove the bandages three times a day so he could eat, use the restroom and shower. His mind fumbles over many thoughts as the ship tilts and creaks with the rising and falling waves. This was the third time he was transferred. Apparently they didn?t like his violent tendencies. He was told this was the last transfer he?d ever have to take.  His thoughts turned to his fate as his head hung low again. Apparently they were sending him to some high security prison that lay beneath the Calm Belt. The man had heard tails of this prison but nothing definitive. Stories of guardians and monsters amongst tails of torture and Sea Kings. This didn?t seem like a place he?d ever want to visit. But his will was almost shattered. His shackles were made of the Sea Stones. His bandages were laced with the stuff. 

Then a low voice catches his attention. ?Hey, you. You a big time Pirate Right?? The man slants his head to the side. Then in a slow motion the man shakes his head. The voice picks back up. ?I thought so.? the voice dies for a second. But then he hears a rustling at his cell door. Then a clicking sound. The man shifts his weight as he hears the door swing open. Then voice comes back, a little louder then the last time. ?I always wanted to be a pirate. It was my dads idea that I become a Marine. If I help you out?. Will you release me from this monotones life?? the voice says. The man?s head straightens back up, then with a slight nod he agrees. ?Good.? the voice says as he reaches down and unlocks the shackles on the man?s arms and feet. ?I made sure to bring your stuff along too.? the Marine added as he started to cut the bandages away from the man. Soon a variety of  tattoos  become visible as the restraints hit the floor. When the man feels he has sufficient mobility he stands and begins to rip at the cloth, soon he is free of those accursed bandages. His shifting eyes squint in the light as a young Marine?s form can be made out in front of him. 

?So Mr. Pirate what is your name?? The man hands drop to the side as he takes a step forward.  ?Do your superiors tell you nothing? The man retorts in a cynical fashion as he walks past the Marine. The man turns on his heels and follows closely behind. ?That isn?t a nice way of putting it Mr. I?m only a Seaman, they don?t tell me anything.? The man turns back briefly to look at the boy. Then with a snap he returns to his walk. Kneeling down in front of a evidence case he begins to speak.  ?The name is Victor. So how many crewmen dose this boat have? Any high rankers?? The Marine looked almost confused at the intellect behind such a question. Catching a glare from Victor he quickly snaps to. ?There are 28 other crewmen not counting a Commander.? The Marine remarks as he takes an uneasy step back. A sick smile crosses his lips as he goes though the box, all his cloths and cards were here. Looking to his left he spots his great Ax. 

Quickly getting his things on he places all his things in their rightful place. Looking over to the boy he pops his neck.  ?Ready to commit grand treason boy?? Victor ask. The boy takes a step back, but soon reaffirms that he was indeed ready with a nod. A smile again crosses the sadistic mans lips as he pulls several cards.  ?Would you like to see a magic trick?? Victor adds with a chuckle. A confused look spreads across the Marines features as his head falls to the side. Victor only chuckled as he closed the cards.   ?Peinto, Peinto no Gnryobachiatari.? escape Victors lips as the cards in his hands glow an eerie black. A dark substance flows from the cards and hit the floor. A gurgling sound can be heard as hideous beastly forms take shape. With a snap of his fingers the monsters run  past the bewildered traitor. In a few moments screaming can be heard as the crewmen are attack. With a motion of his hand Victor tells the Marine to follow as he pulls his ax from the wall. 

Above deck a desperate battle played out as the Marines were blindsided by Victor?s beast.  The battle was quick and brutal. The Commander was so bewildered by the sudden appearance of  monsters that he is wounded. Victor squeezes the life out of him with his own hands as the rest of the crew is slaughtered. Soon the deck runs red with blood as Victor recalls his monsters. Looking over across the bow he sees a strangely shaped Island.  ?Boy, what Island is that?? He ask. The marine looks to where Victor is pointing. ?That is Cristo Island.?  he replies Victor rubs his chin, he had never heard of Cristo Island before. Seeing the puzzled look on Victor?s face the ex-Marine continues, ?Yeah, well we?re in the Grand Line now.? he adds. A smile crosses Victors face as he walks across the blood stained deck.  ?Would you like me to release you now boy?? The young man walks up to him, ?Yes Sir I sure would, is there some kind of special procedure to become a Pirate?? Victor looks over to him  ?Kindda.? Victor responds as his right hand rockets up and wraps around the man?s throat. 

A surprised look crosses the mans features as  he is lifted from the deck.  ?Didn?t you hear? Death is a form of release.? Victor says half heartedly as a snap echoes out. Dropping the body to the ground Victor walks over to one of the small departure boats. Swinging his great ax he drops it to the sea below. Victor couldn?t explain it but he was drawn to that Island. With a leap he jump to the boat below. Some time later Victor takes his first step onto the Island of Cristo. Taking in a deep breath he can only wander what fate will deal him here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2009)

*Cupid Island*

why are you working for these men.

Now that was the question Lockon really had to ask himself, he wasn't without his scruples but he hadn't really thought out his position until now. He had always stood up for the little guy and now he was helping to perpetuate the oppression of the people on this island. He put down his guns, he would find Gun Genius Annie, but not this way not like this.

"I'm looking for someone and I sold my soul to find them, but I plan on getting it back. Take your lady friend and leave this island, seriously rushing this island with just the two of you was plain stupid. If you keep on acting like this you won't last 5 minutes out on the open sea. I could have killed you about 5 times from my post, but I settled on plain embarrassing you. Next time you won't be as lucky." Lockon turned his back to the Cheetah swordsman,he knew he wouldn't get attacked from behind by this man. Still he also knew that he wouldn't up and leave but Lockon was counting on it, he had a plan to free these people and this man would be his pawn.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 24, 2009)

Lupe vs Lili

"What?!"she said as she dodge the attack. "Hahahahaahahahaha!!!!!!" screamed someone from inside the house. Lupe got a better look at the house. It appeared to be some type of chapel. There is a tall big breasted woman next to a body in flames. "I am Lili. The person who is incharge of making sure the slave proces goes smoothly.""Goes smoothly? You sick bitch! How dare you do this to them and how can you kill a person in Gods place!"Lili then laughed. She then realesed flames from her hand. Lupe dodge it. "Flames,wasnt it ice?. Lupe gathered petals on the tip of her blade and threw a big fang of petals. 

_What will happen in this epic battle?!_


----------



## dark0 (Aug 24, 2009)

he noticed that he was moved his small talk after his speech he overjoyed. sorry but i cannot leave until this woman finds someone or something here, she is a good person if you want you come come with us until you find this inclusive girl, from here on your soul will be in good hands just don't get to close to us... if we are going to get ourselves killed we need a snipe that has our ass covered. after his invitation to his crazy crew he noticed he wasn't wearing pants, so he he morphed back into cheetah while giving his comments to his new friend. kill the boss and my I can smell her so I'll look around in the city after a bit see you later.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 24, 2009)

*Several miles off of Primevil Island...*
Levidicus floats faceup in the water. Thankfully his sealed atmospheric suit, designed to keep him from breathing the same air as lesser beings, is also buoyant. 

"Heads will roll for this injustice!" he growls as he floats over the waves. Just thinking about those bastard Pirates and how they interfered with his vacation makes his blood boil. 

Five minutes later his ship comes into view, tracking Levidicus via the den den mushi wired beacon in his suit. A rescue boat sails towards Levidicus out of an opening in the huge golden hulled vessel, and his servants hoist the nobleman onboard. 

"Get me a on line with Mariejios at once!" he snarls. 

"Yes Milord," a black suited guard nods, "Also we've identified the two Pirates who attacked you as Mathias Ergo, Captain of the Angel Pirates and a former Marine known as Alex..." 

"Good, they will learn their place in this world!" Levidicus promises.

_In a Marine base somewhere in the Grand Line..._
"Someone get Commodore Reynolds on the line," a Marine officer requests, "We have a mission for him."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 24, 2009)

*Primevil Island With the Angel Pirates
*
Nicobi looked up sheepishly at Tak as Helen made an escape. He looked at Mala and smiled

"You really aren't my type" Nicobi said
"*You saying Tak woman ugly?*" Tak said with fierce eyes
"No no" Nicobi said waving his hands in front his face
"Women who are married aren't my type" Nicobi said quickly

Tak looked at him then Mala

"What wrong with Tak" Mala said angrily
"If Tak have golden ugly, Mala can have bald black cutie" she said swooning
"This is bad" Nicobi thought

Tak spun to face him and he pretended to faint, he looked over at Willowby and winked at him quickly

"I think his wounds have over come him" Willowby said
"Mala will take care of him" she said 

She pushed Willowby out the way and easily lifted him onto her shoulder and walked away with Tak glaring at her.

"*If Mala can have small ugly Tak can have golden pretty*" he said and ran off behind Helen

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Fire was in the gym with sweat streaming down her face, she'd added more weight to the leg machine and she was struggling to complete the exercise. Tetra walked into the gym and looked at her for a few seconds as she struggled.

"Hey Fire" she said in a happy tone

The noise of the machine and her intense concentration had allowed Tetra to sneak up on her. She was startled and the weighted part of the machine slammed into the block.

"Jeez don't scare me like that" Fire said breathing deeply
"OOOOK, you are the last person i expected to sneak up on" Tetra said looking at her 
"I just wanted to talk to someone"

Fire got up from the machine and gave it a look then walked over to Tetra

"You know you can talk to me"
"What's on your mind?"
"It's Akawana, something is up with Akawana"
"Since when do you care about her?" Fire asked
"She's part of the crew" Tetra said indignantly
"Talking about people acting strange"
"Smirnov was drunk yesterday"

Tetra looked at Fire in surprise

"When I asked him about it he shooed me"
"Something is going on with them" Tetra said
"We need to find out what before something bad happens"
"Agreed" Fire said
"You take Akawana i'll take Smirnov"
"Alright" Tetra said nodding her head

_Elsewhere on The Black Sword_

Smirnov lay on the deck sleeping, he was awakened by Simo and Marc shouting. Simo made his usual land sighted call followed by the back and forth between Marc and himself about the weather.

"*Can the both of you shut up, I am trying to sleep*" Smirnov said grumpily
"That's why we have beds ole man" Marc replied

Smirnov glared at him for a few seconds and shook his head

"*You don't know vhat I am going to do for you*" he said for only himself to hear

He turned over and went back to sleep. He was again awoken a little while later with Fire looking down at him 

"We are going ashore, come on"

Smirnov lifted his gourd, it was empty he'd really been drinking for the past few days.

"*I guess I vill come*" Smirnov said pushing himself to his feet and following the others off the boat and down the pier into the small town.

*Just off Vault Island with The Black Sun Pirates*

*The Black Sun* was submerged fully and rested at the bottom of the sea. The sun was dropping on the surface turning the sea a redish orange. 

"You ready?" Rensuei asked Sontei
"Lets go"

The two swam through the darkening water toward the island. They made good time they were both very strong swimmers. As they got closer Rensuei noticed something. He stopped Sontei

"Hey look at that" Rensuei said pointing
"Someone is fishing"

Rensuei looked at the hook as it dangled in the water near him. He poked the bait off the hook and grabbed the line and pulled hard on it.

"Come on we don't have time for this" Sontei said impatiently
"Hey i'm just having some fun" Rensuei replied

Finally the line started to reel in. Rensuei played tug of war for a bit then he cut the line with his spines. 

"He almost had a big one" Rensuei said with a laugh
"Lets just go" Sontei said

_Meanwhile on the surface
_
"Dammit" Sarethi said angrily
"That one was huge, it burst my line" 
"This is a 200 lb line and it bust it easily"
"I need to get stronger line" he said getting to his feet


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 24, 2009)

*Primevil Island*
After stumbling around in the jungle for awhile, Anji finally managed to break out of the vegetation and found himself at a sort of camp.

"Looks some of the others have already arrived; it's good to see that no one looks too gravely injured." Anji thought to himself contentedly.  He'd need to rest for his body to recover properly from him battle with Robard, but he made a mental note to ask Nicobi how his training was going before drifting off into his meditative state.

*With the Blade Pirates shortly after leaving Vault Island*
Jack found himself with the first crew he could remember being a part of.  While he'd been briefly introduced, he hadn't talked much with the rest of the crew.  He knew it must seem somewhat rude of him, but his mind was too preoccupied with what he'd found in the vaults to care much.  While the information itself wasn't too important or insightful, the memories it had brought back were.  It seemed odd really, remembering such important things; it made him wonder how he'd been able to function so long without them...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 24, 2009)

_*Primevil Island....*_
Helen looks back in alarm as Tak begins chasing her, "Geez I thought we over this already!" she exclaims, facepalming. 

As she does her best to run while limping suddenly Anji stumbles out of the jungle. Helen's eyes brighten and she breaks towards him. "Anji!" she exclaims, "Boy am I glad to see you!" 

Helen runs up to him and points at Tak, "Just play along," she whispers at the Monk in a low voice. 

Tak quickly intercepts them and looms over both Anji and Helen. *"Golden pretty mine!"* he announces, then he notices Anji, *"Who this?!"* he asks Helen, ignoring Anji.

Helen laughs awkwardly and grabs Anji right hand, "Tak meet my husband Anji!" she exclaims. Both Tak and Anji simultaneously give Helen a befuddled look. 

"I AM?!" 

*"HE IS!?" *

Helen narrows her eyes at Anji and squeezes his hand tightly, giving him a pleading look to just play along. "Yes Tak this is my husband," Helen replies and hugs Anji, "We've been married for.....um..." she turns towards Anji, "How long has it been sweetie?" 

Anji shrugs in disbelief, "A year....I guess..." he mumbles. 

Helen chuckles and pats him on the back, "Oh silly me how could I forget its our anniversary too!" She looks at Tak sympathetically, "So you see Tak there can never anything between you and me," she emphaises in clear tone of voice, and hoping that the caveman doesn't challenge Anji to a duel. 

Tak frowns and scratches his head, *"You want switch?"* he asks Anji, pointing towards Mala who carries away Nicobi on her back. 

Meanwhile Willoby gets back to his feet and runs in front of Mala. Swearing under his breath about how sore his back will be in the morning. "Sorry lady but you can't take him back to your village!" he tells Mala. 

Mala gives Willoby an apathetic glance, "Old Dwarfman move now!" she commands, "I heal Bald cutie!" 

Willoby scratches his gray beard as a crowd starts to gather around them. No way is he in any shape to fight these folks or make a run for it, and heither is Nicobi he supposes. He thinks frantically for a solution and then it hits him. 

Suddenly he grabs Nicobi's hand, "No way lady, this guy and I are married!" he exclaims. 

Mala and all the Neaderthals around them react wide eyed with shock, "WHAT?!" Mala exclaims. 

Willoby nods and then facepalms. He can only hope that his old captain and nakama aren't looking down on him now to see what an embarrassing state he's been put into. "He plays for the other team," he mutters at the cavewoman, feeling like a buffoon. Mala immediately drops Nicobi to the ground and starts crying, "NO FAIR!" she shouts. 

Willoby looks over at Nicobi and glares at him, "You breathe a word of this boy and I'll make sure you wake up tomorrow morning with a stomach virus ten times worse then the one that Makaosu chick gave ya!"


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 24, 2009)

*Primevil Island.......*

*"Time to leave.."* Alex says as he looks at Mathias. His body starts changing as he back becomes wider and his whole body becomes larger and larger. In a moment Alex became a tremendous muscled beast with huge wings and human characteristics. *"Now we are gonna fly!"* Alex says as Mathias looks at him with a wonder on his face. He knew that it was some kind of Zoan type devil fruit but it was somewhat different. Mathias had only heard some rumors about this and he didn't even knew if it was real or not.

"Well, with this I guess that it is fine what you did back there" Mathias smirks with an interesting smile "You are crazy after all..."

The huge Griffin Hybrid beast flies over the trees heading for the rest of the crew.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

"Well, no point putting this off any longer," Fluck said, sighing. The now-Yonkou no longer sported his trademark white hair and instead had regained the color of his original black. He was still, however, wearing his white cloak, lost, destroyed, re-lost, remade, and regained over the years. The cloak now sported areas of royal gold instead of being entirely white, however. White and gold - the colors of nobility. Fitting for one of the so called 'Four Emperors' of the New World. The Yonkou turned around to face the other four core members of his crew.

Larissa had aged marvelously over the last 13 years, gaining much in maturity and retaining her remarkable beauty. Christopher looked the same as ever, not progressing more from his already old-looking face. However, the wear of age did show slightly on his face, and his stubble was more pronounced than it was in the present time. As for the other two...Well, suffice to say that the pink-haired female in the kimono and the blond young man in the goggles would be introduced sooner or later.

Another ship, the _Starchild_, sailed next to the _Pandaemonium_. Albert Ward looked as stoic as ever, but he had mellowed over time, influenced by the constant clashes with the World Pirates and was as much of as good and righteous pirate as a dastardly villain. Alice and Shikuma stood next to him, having defected from the marines. "What's the matter, Zvergher?"

"I need to have a little chat with the 'Smoking` Samurai' and the 'Queen of Gunslingers'. You know how it is," Fluck replied grimly. Albert said nothing, merely inclining his head in acknowledgement.

"Well then, I'm off," the Chaos Emperor said to his crew as he vanished into thin air.

----
Aboard the Smokin` Samurai's ship...

Shin Yagami, Strongest Swordsman in the World, was preparing for the battle on his own ship. The Yonkou made no signs of surprise when Fluck materialized behind him, although his hand remained firmly on the handle of his katana.

"Yo, Shin. You know what I'm here for. Have you guys settled things with Tatsu yet? I need an answer before I fire the opening shot, you know?" The chaosman's question was light-hearted enough, but underneath lay a serious tone that wanted to know the situation before any moves were made.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lancaster Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

The crew hopped off the boat with their usual zest surveying their surroundings before they moved forward. Marc looked back at his crew with a look that before had never crossed his face. "What the fuck is wrong with all of you?" Marc asked looking at his nakama. Fire and Tetra looked like they were on a private mission, Akawana was wringing her hands in worry and fear, Smirnov looked completely and totally out of it. The great man looked distressed and wasted. The only people who seemed to be in their regular spirits were Dreyri, Hawthorne, Simo and Wesley. "Someone wants to tell me what the fuck is going on?" Marc asked looking at his crew.

"Starting with you fucking clowns" Marc said pointing at Tetra and Fire. *"Nothing they said quickly"* neither wanted to worry the rest of the crew least of all Marc. "I will fuck slap the two of you if you fuck with me" Marc warned darkly. *"There is nothing going on"* they insisted. "Akwana, what the fuck is wrong with you?" Marc said turning to her. "I have never seen you like this and I have to admit, it fucking disturbs me if our fucking doctor is worrying." "Me!" Akawana asked suddenly snapping back to the current situation. "N-nothing is going on at all" Akawana said stuttering. "I think I am just coming down with something" Akawana said quickly, "maybe it is best I stay on the boat."

"Fine" Marc said eyeing her curiously as she made her way back to the boat. Marc watched Tetra's eyes follow Akawana and he immediately knew what Tetra was up to based on the state Smirnov in he could also hazard a guess as to what Fire was up to. Tetra's eyes met Marc and Marc nodded slightly, at once they understood each other and Tetra returned the nod. "Ole man, come the fuck on you are killing me here" Marc said turning to his first mate. "What the fuck is wrong with you?" *"Just a bit tired"* Smirnov grunted under his breath, *"nothing to vorry about."* "Well fuck what kind of captain am I if my own fucking crew can't tell me what is up with them." Marc said shaking his head as he turned away.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

*Nonki*

1st Division Commander of the Little Tree Pirates
 Joseph "The Prince" Rodgers
Bounty: 321,000,000 Beri


Vice Commander of the Nonki
Paegun "The Ladies Man" Collaart
Bounty: 95,000,000​
Paegun stands on the deck of the Nonki next to Joseph.  Paegun is wearing a black tuxedo with Kronus on his back.  His left, robotic arm is still in great condition and has undergone many repairs thanks to Nick.  Joseph shows a wide grin across his face, "This is the day we crush the Government and their shitty morals."

Paegun's shoulder slump down, "It'd be better if I didn't have to fight Sooyoung."

Joseph slightly chuckles, "Well if you didn't sleep with her a few years back and make her think you were gonna try to rejoin the Marines-"

"Yeah.  Yeah.  How are you guys doing?"

Paegun looks behind him to six men wearing black suits, "They Buster Called our home while we were away.  We'll show those bastards what real "Justice" means."

One of the men in suits lowers his head, "Tendou, we'll pay you back tenfold for what you did to us."

*"Transform!"*

Joseph lets out a loud whistle, "Whoooo~  They're pissed, I would be too.  Raida Isle was a nice little island.

Paegun takes Kronus off of his back and holds onto it tightly, "You'd think some of the oldies would help ou-"

"You know they're busy."

Joseph looks over the Nonki, "Hope you got one last battle in you."

"I still think we should have gotten a ballista attachment in Water 7."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 24, 2009)

*Primevil Island with The Angel Pirates*

"You breathe a word of this boy and I'll make sure you wake up tomorrow morning with a stomach virus ten times worse then the one that Makaosu chick gave ya!" Willowby said
"Why in Oda's name would i tell anyone?"
"I'm apparently your husband" Nicobi whispered fiercely
"Lets both forget this" Nicobi said
"Agreed" Willowby answered
"Now can you patch me up?" Nicobi asked
"I'm pretty banged up"
"If you turn into a Rhino I can do it faster" Willowby said with a chuckle

Nicobi shot him a look and shook his head

"I wonder where Mat and the new guy are" Nicobi said looking around the ransacked camp

*Lancaster Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Smirnov looked at Fire and then Marc

"*It's nothing*" he said with a smile
"*I'm just really tired*"
"*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*" he bellowed 

He slapped his face with both hands

"*Lets go drinking*" he said with his normal air
"*Lets have a drinking competition*" he said with a smile

Marc turned

"Now there's the ole man I know" he said with a smile
"*No use worrying everyone*" Smirnov thought to himself

The crew made their way through the street toward the bar. When they got in a lot of people got up at left

"What's up with those fuckers?" Marc said
"You do know we're pirates right?" Tetra said
"We've never gotten into a bar fight" Marc said indignantly
"What?" Tetra said
"You and Dreyri wrecked a large part of that town last time"
"I meant I've never gotten in a bar fight with random people" Marc said 
"*Shut up the two of you it's time to drink*" Smirnov said with a laugh

They ordered ridiculous amounts of alcohol between Dreyri Simo Marc and Smirnov. The bar owner probably had the best night of his life, the best night he would ever have. Several hours later Tetra had given up on trying to get them to stop. Simo sat with his head on the table and his hand wrapped around a glass. Dreyri lay on the floor where he fell over and he was drooling.

"Come on guys you should stop now"
"Never" Marc slurred
"Imma beat this old fool tonite once and for all"
"*You are still a light weight*" Smirnov said 

His den den mushi began to ring. He drank the remainder of the tankard of rum then slammed it down on the table.

"*I have to take this*" he said
"Where you going old man" Marc said
"You running away?" Marc slurred as he attempted to get to his feet but collapsed and began snoring
"*Winner and still Champion PIETER SMIRNOV*" Smirnov roared

The bar erupted with loud cheers

"Hey where you going?" Tetra said
"*I need to help carry these guys back to the boat*"
"*I need to take this call*" Smirnov said
"*I'll be back in a bit*" Smirnov said

He walked out the bar and pulled the snail out his pocket

"*Yes mother?*" he said darkly into the snail


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

-Aboard the Fames' Revenge-

The ship carries the Little Tree Pirates Jolly Roger, but with a lightning bolt overlapping it.  A woman walks on the deck toward the bow, barking orders at lowly pirates.  "Ready the cannons!  Adjust the sails!  Now lets slow down and keep with the pace of the others."

2nd Division Vice Commander of the Little Tree Pirates
Belle "The Sagittarii" Canto
Bounty: 88,000,000​
Her red hair is bunched up into a bun on the back of her head, and she now wears reading glasses.  Her clothes have become more conservative over the years, with shirts revealing less, and skirts getting longer.  She thumbs a silver ring on her left ring finger as she leans against the bow, staring at what's waiting for them.
"I can't believe we're actually doing this."

The door to the captain's quarters swings open, and a man walks out yawning.
"What did I miss?"

2nd Division Commander of the Little Tree Pirates
Christopher "Quick-Blades Bolt" Fly
Bounty: 355,000,000​
His eyes are half open as he scratches his stomach.  Nowadays, missing his trademark beanie, he let his hair grow out slightly longer.  He wore a blue wife beater, revealing numerous scars over his body he had accumulated over the years.  
Belle storms up to Bolt and stops just before his face, glaring at him.  "I can't believe you let him talk us into this!"
He steps back, trying to calm her down.  "Hey now, he is the boss of this whole shindig, isn't he?  Not like I had much of a choice in the matter."
She calms down slightly, realizing it's not really him she's angry at.  "Its just..." she looks away distraught, "_this_ is pretty dangerous."
"Man, I haven't seen you this worried since Crash was around.  Or maybe during the wedding."  He indicates at the ring on his left hand.  
Before Belle can make her rebuttal, he leans over and kisses her on the forehead, to be met with sarcastic "AWWWWWW"s and "DAWWWWWW"s from the rest of the crew.  "Haha, very funny, NOW GET BACK TO WORK!" Bolt orders and the pirates quickly get back to whatever it was they were doing.  He turns back to Belle, and lifts her chin gently.  "You need to relax.  Jay has never let us astray."

"I know.  Its just, I thought that maybe we could take a break from this and maybe start a family of our own, you know?" she blushes slightly as Bolt's eyes widen.
"Yeah.... about that-"
"SPARTATATATA!"
"Great, _him_ again."
"This is the last thing I needed."

The rest of the crew begin looking back and forth at one another in fear.
"Not the _Crimson Devil_!"
"That guy scares the everliving SHIT out of me!"
One of the men fall to their knees and begs in front of Belle and Bolt.  "Please!  Ask him to not tell those stories.  ANYTHING BUT THOSE STORIES!  I can't eat, I can't sleep... when I close my eyes, I enter a world of nightmares!"
Bolt gently pats the man on the shoulder and shakes his head.  "Sorry, man.  Can't help you out there."

"SPARTATATATA!"
A red flash jumps up from the water, and lands on the deck.  Everyone, but Bolt and Belle, take a step back from the figure.  He stands up and pounds his spear into the ground and stands tall.
"WHAT A GREAT DAY FOR WAR!"

Strategic Commander of the Little Tree Pirates
Anaxandrias, The Crimson Devil, King of Spartania
Bounty: 300,000,000​
He points his spear at Bolt's neck and grins.  "How about a duel for old times sake, friend."
Belle slaps the spear out of the way, "Are you still doing this!?"
"I cannot accept a stalemate!  NOT TWICE!"
"Just grow up!"
Anax looks over at Bolt.  "Are you really going to let her order you around like that?"
Bolt weakly smiles and shrugs his shoulders.  "Hey, she's _my_ boss after all," he replies.  _"Thank God!  I don't think I could handle another one of those duels!"_ he thinks.

Anax withdraws his spear and looks saddened.  "Well, I guess it can't be helped."  He then smiles and looks up at the surrounding crew.  "Who wants to hear stores that will sway your soul and boil your blood!?"
The crew groan, but Anax grabs a few by the shoulder and begins to tell war stories.  Belle and Bolt watch from a distance, slowly shaking their heads.  One of the men with Anax screams, "OH DEAR GOD!" and begins to vomit over the side of the ship.
"Now that ain't right."

Belle turns to Bolt and begins wiping off some lint on his shoulder and brushing his hair with her hand.  He tries to back away from it.  "Will you quit it already?"
"Sorry for trying to make you look good.  This will be world news.  I don't want my husband looking like a bum."
"Now that's just mean."
"Shut up.  What about me?"
She gives him a quick twirl and looks at him.  "As beautiful as the day I met you."
She smiles back at him.  "Aww, thanks."  She then brushes his hair to the side again.  "But you still look like shit."
"Oh, come on."
"Kidding," and she give him a quick kiss.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lancaster Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

_With Akawana_

Akawana sat in her room staring frightfully at the snail on her desk. "Please just give up" she mutters to herself hopefully. But deep in her mind she knows it will never stop. That one call insignificant call will continue to grow, like a snowball making its way down a hill. Gathering more and more snow until a single snow ball has now become a vicious avalanche. However Akawana is not concerned about the avalanche, she is willing to accept her fate. She worries for her nakama, they are innocent, they have not provoked the wrath of this hell she escaped from. Akawana begins to sob when the snail begins to ring.

_With Marc And The Others_

"I'm not done yet" Marc insists although Tetra is the one holding him in place. Wesley who had drinks moderately is laughing hysterically at the state of Marc, Dreyri and Simo while Fire, Hawthorne and Tetra grumble and hold their nakama up. "Argh" Tetra exclaims in annoyance, "just haul them outside so we can get them back to the boat." Tetra supports Marc as he stumbles out the door, Fire and Hawthorne do likewise for Dreyri and Simo. The Sky Islander suddenly shivers violently and Hawthorne looks down at him apprehensively. "I swear to Oda he better not regurgitate his meal and drinks on me" Hawthorne says as he supports Simo.

As Dreyri babbles about being the greatest swordsman ever at full volume in Fire's ear. She finds herself seriously considering breaking his jaw again so he can't speak or at the very least knocking him out. When he suddenly passes out she breathes a sigh of relief before continuing to wrestle him out the door. Suddenly fed up she whistles loudly and the wolves enter the door and stand patiently before her. She dumps Dreyri on Cloud before looking to Hawthorne or Tetra. "Any takers?" she asks patting the great wolf storm. "I insist" Hawthorne says indicating for Tetra to dump Marc. However she shakes he head no and Hawthorne gratefully unloads Simo on the other wolf.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 24, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

A large red ship that could be seen from miles away due to it's color sails toward Enies Lobby. The Little Tree Pirate's Jolly Roger sails in the wind with the skull of a monkey colored in red over it.

A door is kicked open and a man with wild red hair walks out, "GET READY EVERYONE!" he shouts to the crew and they start running around frantically.

3rd Division Commander of the Little Tree Pirates 
                                               and 
                   Greatest Devil Fruit Using Swordsmen in the World
                              James "The Red Monkey" Danziker
                                    Bounty: 345,000,000​
His eyes are a flaming red similar to his hair. He has grown more muscular over the years, he still wears a red t-shirt that is tighter on him now, as well as a black leather jacket and fingerless gloves. Two swords strapped crossed over his back, one on each of his sides, and one going straight down his back.

"Come on dammit! We're gona' show those bastard marines who the hell we are!" he shouts raising his fist into the air. The crew raise their fists and shout in unison, "That's one way to get them excited," a voice said in the distance.

Co-Lead Gunner of the Little Tree Pirates
                                   Nicholas Vert, The White Bullet
                                        Bounty: 1,500,000​
"Forget the yelling, lets just get down to shooting those fuckers!" the same voice shouts.

Co-Lead Gunner of the Little Tree Pirates
                                    David Havok, The Black Bullet
                                        Bounty: 1,500,000​
"Fine, just get on the damn gun already!" he shouts to David. His arm has had some modifications, it is quite obvious that it has advanced over the years. 

He walks to the front of the ship and wires come out and attach to his feet. Suddenly a large cannon extends from under the deck and more wires attach to his body. He sticks his mechanic arm into the back of the cannon and aims it at the island, "Hold on David, wait until the attack starts," he shakes his head, "Wait? I want the first attack damn it!" the two continue to argue but James ignores them.

"So, Great Red Monkey?" a woman's voice says from behind him. He turns with a grin, "What are our attack plans?" a brown haired woman with her hair tied in a pony tail, she wears all black and has a large shuriken strapped to her back.

3rd Division Ninja Squad Leader
                       Samantha "The Night Monkey" Danziker
                                     Bounty: 70,000,000​
"Well honey? You will leave us some to fight this time?" she says strolling towards James, "If your lucky," he said with a wide grin, "I plan on taking everyone of those bastard marines plus those traitors to pirates! Maybe I'll leave you guys a Vice Admiral or something..."

He grips his blade, "But you know who my real target is!" Sam smirks under her mask, "The Smokin' Samurai," he nods, a strange red aura releases off of him, "He's mine..." he says with a grunt.

"You realize he's on our side James?" his jaw drops, "EEEEEH?" he stomps his foot, "Next time..."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lancaster Island, with Smirnov*

Smirnov walked down the street grumbling to himself

"*Not dangerous enough to trade for the lives of my crew I will show her*" Smmirnov said

He saw a man walking down the street and grabbed him by the neck. 

"*Where is the Marine outpost?*" Smirnov asked
"*It's on the north side of the island*" the man rasped

Smirnov threw the man to the ground and walked off, after a short walk he saw the base attached to it's docks sitting silently in the night.

"*I'll show them who is dangerous*" Smirnov said

He released his bracelets and put them in his pocket and took his coat off and threw it on the ground. He left his scarf on and began to run toward the wall of the marine base. He punched the wall shattering a huge hole in it sending debris flying into the base and alarms wailing. He waited for men to begin to assemble. 

"_Pieter Smirnov_" 
"_You are under arrest for..._"
"*Crimes against the vorld government bla bla bla*" Smirnov said

Smirnov ran into the line of rifle men and grabbed a man and crushed his skull win one hand. He began a spinning lariat his stone hand connected with men's heads and faces shattering skulls. He ran toward the tallest tower. 

"*That's where the base commander will be*" Smirnov said

He ran to the base of the tower and grabbed the tower, he let loose a loud roar and there were loud sounds of cracking and rumbling he ripped the tower out the ground and swung it knocking back the horde of men that were in the yard he swung the huge tower twice and then threw it destroying another wall. Dead and dying marines littered the yard, Smirnov walked around stepping on teh throats of men that where lying groaning on the ground.

"*I didn't want to have to go this far but I was pushed*" Smirnov said

Something clanged on his back and he turned to face a man in a marine uniform

"*You are the base Commander I presume*" Smirnov said
"I am Lt. Commander Paul"
"Captain James and Lt Rice were in a meeting in that tower you trashed"
"*Vell if they died from that nothing I can do about that*" Smirnov said
"I'm going to kill you" Paul said
"*You can try*" Smirnov said 

Paul assumed his fighting stance holding his katana in both hands. Smirnov assumed his own fighting stance raising his hands over his head with his palms open. Paul disappeared and slashed Smirnov there was a loud clang and a spark but nothing more. 

"*You have to do better than that*" Smirnov said
"*You are weak and slow*" 

Paul screamed and rushed again, Smirnov had seen Paul's speed on the previous attack and grabbed the blade of the sword and wrenched it free from Paul and grabbed him by his neck 

"*KHLODROSKA*" Smirnov boomed 

He slammed Paul into the ground. Paul was attempting to wrestle Smirnov hands from around his neck. Smirnov's grip was too strong though, Smirnov grabbed him by the back of his neck with his free hand and pushed his head between his legs and raised him into the air.

"*BOMBA VLASTI*" he roared 

He slammed Paul into the ground and raised him into the air, something hit Smirnov in his chest and exploded knocking him backward he released Paul as he flew backward. Smirnov got to his feet and looked through the dust.

"I'm going to kill you" a voice said
"You come here and ravage my base, kill my men and for what?"
"*I'm a pirate*" Smirnov said simply

The dust settled and a pair of men stood on the remnants of the tower. A tall man with a huge sword strapped to his back stood next to an even larger man with a huge spiked ball connected to chain. He was hefting the ball in his hand easily.

"*Good that guy was veak lets go two against one*" Smirnov said smiling
"You think we were going to fight you one on one?" Rice said with a laugh
"*Now that I am all varmed up this should be fun*" Smirnov said cracking his neck

_Elsewhere_

Fire and The others got to The Black Sword and Fire put Dreyri to bed, she searched out Tetra and found her trying to stuff Marc into the shower.

"I'm going to look for Smirnov" she whispered then disappeared out the door.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 24, 2009)

With the Tri-Star pirates

The crewmembers  witnessing the latest commotion where Black was involved just shook their heads."We should check on the Nate's progress, with the attention Black has been drawing to himself it's only a matter of time before marines show up."Princess commented."My guess is that a small light vessel will be sent first to invenstigate, if a villager managed to get the word out to the marines then it should be assumed that they are expecting a single vandalizing idiot."

"The problem though is that as soon as that ship doesn't report back, or does manage to report back there are complications here a larger taskforce will be sent to deal with us."Princess then added."Before that second taskforce shows up we should be ready to leave, if not we'll be sitting ducks here on a not so friendly island and no ship to escape on."The girl jumped on Booster, the Utahraptor that had eaten the Tori Tori:Model chicken Zoan DF.

"I'll go check on the ship, you guys keep an eye on Nate."She told Chey and Val before taking off.

Black though didn't have a care in the world.At the moment he was beating down random villagers, who were so little of a challenge for him that instead of using his Devil Fruit powers he was just using his taijutsu, though with the increased density and therefor increased weight of his body he was pwning those villagers so fast he might as well have been using his flame propelled attacks.

His strikes sent villagers flying all across the town square, he could've gone around doing this much faster and subtler but as he was trying to enjoy this he was aiming to topple as many buildings as he could with these fleshy missiles."There goes the post office."Black chuckled."Oh there goes......Uh piestore?"The word Bakery didn't come to mind when he spotted the large pie above the store he just destroyed.

"Cease and desist,surrender now you damn hoodlum!"A small squad of marines just showed up, apparently they had landed on the other side of the island.There were  seven marines, the largest one was the one in charge and was the one that ordered Black to surrender.Captain Gray Goatee was his name, oddly enough with a name like he that he had no goatee or had any facial hair at all but he did have gray hair.

Gray was a big muscled man that didn't stood out much except for one thing, most of his right leg was missing and metallic prostate was in it's place.

"Hmmm?"Black looked over to the marines."Only seven marines, are you guys trying to insult me?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 24, 2009)

> Aboard the Smokin` Samurai's ship...
> 
> Shin Yagami, Strongest Swordsman in the World, was preparing for the battle on his own ship. The Yonkou made no signs of surprise when Fluck materialized behind him, although his hand remained firmly on the handle of his katana.
> 
> "Yo, Shin. You know what I'm here for. Have you guys settled things with Tatsu yet? I need an answer before I fire the opening shot, you know?" The chaosman's question was light-hearted enough, but underneath lay a serious tone that wanted to know the situation before any moves were made.



Shin only shot a quick glance behind him, if he was bothering to hide his annoyance he wasn't doing a good job at it.Shin had changed a lot over the years, at least on the outside.Personality wise he was still the same simpleminded swordsman who was easily provoked.But he seemed to have gotten a late growth spurt, while he had been one of the shorter male crew members back in his late teens but now he was only an inch shorter then Tatsu.Well as long as the Dragon Emperor was in his human form.

He even seemed to be paying more attention to his appearance, while he used to walk around in overpriced and usually baggy clothes desperately in need of ironing unless Mary actually went out and laid down his clothes in the morning but now he only wore custom clothing, made by a crewmember on board.Today he was seen in an iconic outfit, his lucky outfit even, since this had been what he had been wearing when he defeated Mihawk.

A pair of white jeans, a nice touch was the red stitching and on his right back pocket the Rising Sun pattern was found.The same design was found on is sweater, the red sun was found across the heart while the sun rays ran across the sweater in a straight pattern across the sweater.One feature he enjoyed was the fact the hoodie could be zipped up allowing him to use it like a mask.It had an oni design and even had holes for his eyes and nose.

No longer did he carry three blades. Instead one nodachi, The Izanami he had obtained on his first visit to Nihon, was strapped on his left hip while the Izanagi, obtained much later, was strapped to his back.The Divine Dawn and Demo-Nisshu Dusk were a thing of the past, both broke into a million pieces during the battle with Mihawk.

"Get the hell of my Akatsuki?"Akatsuki being the name of the ship."I don't want you jinxing my ship"He said bluntly."But to answer your question.....I couldn't care less, if Tatsu gets offed by you then he has no business being my former subordinate."Yes, Shin was still in the delusion he used to run the Unnamed crew and Shin didn't think very highly of his fellow Yonkou.

To him Fluck was the personification of a weakling pretending to be powerful by masquerading with his DF powers, a thing that only women and okama do while real man trained their bodies.He had learned to tolerate some DF users, Zoans in particular since in their case it still came down to training your body and certain Paramecias but Logias and a Paramecia like Fluck? No, those were just pitiful. And so he didn't expect Fluck to do any real damage to Tatsu, one of the few DF users he not just tolerated but even respected.

A ship in the distance caught his attention, it's color made it stood out on the blue sea.It's commander was another person Shin despised and pitied."Heh, that loser showed up....The world's strongest DF using swordsman or whatever he calls himself."Shin snorted.


"Who goes around calling himself like that, it's the consolation prize of titles."Their rivarly went all the back to that tournament on Katana island, the same argument still raged on between the two.It came down to this, according to Shin a DF user should just shut the fuck up about being the greatest swordsman and die off in a corner somewhere.....James begged the differ.

"Maybe I should just put that monkey out of his misery."Honestly Shin was actually more interested in fighting James then taking on the marines, but Alph managed to persuade him in joining this assault by reminding Shin Garrick would be present.Well that and he said that James was an ally but Shin wasn't particularly bothered by that little detail.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lancaster Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

As Marc struggled feebly in the shower as Tetra held him down and began scrubbing. "Nooooo!" Marc gurgled, "I can bath tomorrow you fucking devil woman, and I can do it my fucking self. "You and I have to share a room because they were short on rooms even with Akawana staying behind" Tetra said as she scrubbed furiously. "And you are not getting into our bed without a bath first!" Marc who was too drunk and tired finally decided to stop squirming and resigned to his fate. "Come to think of it" Tetra said snapping her fingers which was quite difficult given they were covered in soap. "You still owe me that date" Tetra said looking down at Marc.

"Hey its not my fucking fault you didn't set a day and time to collect on our bet" Marc grumbled. "Its because we have been so busy lately" Tetra said folding her hands in annoyance. "Tomorrow, noon" Tetra said snapping her fingers again. This time Marc sat up and took notice, "Are you using your fucking power to snap your finger through that soap?" Marc asked. "Oh, I hadn't even noticed" Tetra said realizing she had been doing it subconsciously. Marc smiled when he realized what a long way it had been since Tetra ate her fruit. "Fine" Marc said surrendering, "you will get your date tomorrow" he said before passing out.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 24, 2009)

*Primevil Island*
Alex and Mathias glide through the sky and search for the rest of the Angel Pirates like an eagle looking for its prey. It was awfully fortunate that Alex happened to have this hidden power. It was much easier to search from the sky than the dinosaur infested jungle below. Though, occasionally, a flying dinosaur would try the flying duo in which Mathias would easily put it down with a few "Palm of Wind" strikes.

After some time of flying, Alex spotted Helen, Willoby, Anji, and Nicobi with his keen eyesight. *"Found them!"* Alex stated proudly as he swooped down towards the unsuspecting pirates. "I wonder what they'll think when they see me riding a mythical beast." Mathias said as the thought appeared in his head.

Alex descended towards the ground in a graceful manner landing right in front of the crew. Mathias immediately hoped off of his back. The crew held a look of surprise upon seeing this. 

"It's good to see all of you are fine!" Mathias said upon seeing the crew. He then recognized their confused expression. "Oh.." Mathias started, "it's only Alex, apparently he's a mythical zoan fruit user: Model Griffin." Mathias said as he looked over at Alex.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 24, 2009)

The Sea Outside EL-

THUD! A white shoe slams onto the deck, The tip covered in a faded out smiley face. Another shoe stomps next to it before the pair begin to walk off. The shoes lead into a pair of black pants, tied together with a Ying/Yang Belt buckle. The next visible object is an opened white t-shirt covered in the image of 8balls. A hand slowly lifts a green pair of circled sunglasses, covering a mans eyes. Long flowing black hair covered only by a striped black and white hat, it too covered in 8 balls. "Are you all ready?" The man asks. 

"Ousama of Masks" Yonkou Jason Rodgers.
 Bounty: 660,000,000 beri

"Always~" Eve walks over to Jason, grabs his cheeks and pulls him in for a kiss. "It's still weird kissing a women whose five inches taller then me." Jason comments. "You'll get over it~" She winked on her right middle finger was a golden ring, matching a new ring on Jason's hand. 

Eve "Queen Of Crafts" Rodgers
Bounty: 108,000,000

"Sheesh you too still acting all lovey dovey." A man dressed in all white drops from the top of the ship. "It's been a while Kama. How have things been going for you?" Jason asked. "You know, Same ol Same Ol, The ninrate division ain't working out like i planed. It's hard to teach pirates ninja stuff...."

Kama, "Ninja" Kusari 
Bounty: 50 beli​


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 24, 2009)

_The Windy Dirge_

The Monarch Pirates' ship arrives at a strange, savage island. From the looks of things the place definitely has something edible in it. 

Rek and the others were on deck, the young noble having his tea with a side of fish fillet. They were out of flour for baking, so he had to do with this instead of his usual pastries.

"Will we be arranging a hunting troop to scour the area for food. Will that be alright with you milord?." Ruru asked.

Rek nodded. "Go ahead. Be sure to bring back some fruit, fish just isn't a proper dish to be served during tea." He turned to the others. "Any of you coming with Ruru?"

Jun, Cass, and surprisingly Matyr raised their hands. 

"It has been a while since I have participated in a hunt. I will go."

"I might find something fun inside the island. I might even get to save a cute animal I can keep for myself!"

"I just want to go burn stuff up!" 

Rek smirked. It seems like those 3 really want to enjoy themselves. 

"Very well, we'll wait for you all. Careful, else you guys are the ones who might get eaten."

Preperations began quickly for the hunt. Cass was handed a hunting rifle and several hand guns, as well as multiple pouches containing ammunition. Jun sharpened a pair of hunting blades, steel weapons half Jun's size, designed specifically to cut through rough animal hides like paper. Matyr readied his hapsburg handcannons, as well as a flamethrower for clearing out the brush. Even Ruru was using a weapon, an old blunderbuss he used during the peak of his pirate career. 

"We're off milord." Ruru said. Everyone was dressed in explorer's costumes, except for Jun who opted for an oriental robe with a very short skirt. 

"Good luck." Rek said before they left.

With them gone, the rest of the crew had little to do, until Greize showed up with a strange tool on Wilder's back.

"Thought you'd like a game of roulette while we wait, sir." Greize told Rek with a grin.

"Roulette? What do you think Rek?" Yumi asked, sipping her tea. It was known to everyone how "skilled" Greize was at gambling, and she didn't want to feel swindled again after a game.

"Me first!" Elza dashed towards the roulette board, where Greize explained the game. 

Yumi sighed, while Rek smirked. Elza and Cass' innocence was always entertaining. 

"50 berri on Elza burning the roulette board after she loses." Rek said.

"100 berri on Elza burning Greize first." Yumi said.

*DREAM SEQUENCE*

The Windy Dirge sailed off, headed for wherever One Piece was. However Rek had to make a stopover at Water 7. In less than half an hour he was there, the Dirge's powerful engines still making it the fastest(and most expensive) ship on the planet.

Daran Dolfino was waiting for him on the docks. The fishman was now leader of Cipher Pol, after 10 years of service. 

"What brings you here, milord? Don't you have a mission from lady Oressa?" Daran asked.

Rek nodded. "Indeed, but first I needed to ask you about your daughter."

Daran winced. His baby fought for a Yonkou now, an enemy of the government. 

"I can assure you Cipher Pol will not show mercy. " Daran said, tearing up. "Why does my baby girl have to do this?" He falls on the ground, crying. 

Rek's butler walked towards Daran and handed him a handkerchief. 

"There, there, if she survives she's bound to go back home." Rek said comfortingly. He pulled out a letter from his coat, and gave it to Daran. "Orders from Oressa. Almost forgot about these."

Daran stood up and took the letter, still crying. "I'll follow them to the letter, milord." 

_Enies Lobby_

Finally the first of the Yonkou ships was in sight. It was the Akatsuki, Shin's flagship. 

"Time to get to work." Cass said, her sogegan activating. She fired a single round from her rifle, the bullet darting about like a bolt of lightning through the air. It pierced through the ship's side, darting around inside the ship until it came out through the mast and started going through everyone until it went for Shin.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 24, 2009)

Lupe vs Lili,The End

As she dodged the flames thorns came out of the ground. They got her arm. Her arm was now bleeding. "Damn you!". "Those thorns have poison in them. You will die in a few minutes! Hahahahahahahaha!". Lili the realesed balls with spikes. Lupe cut them all in have. "DIe you bitch!!!!"

She then realesed a huge fang of petals. This was like no other. The chapel started to collapse. Lupe grabbed her by the hair and evacueted the chapel.
"Set them free! I said set them free!" 
"Please dont hurt me!" 
"How many times have you heard the before?!"
"Youre free! Youre free! Let them go!"she screamed at the topof her lungs.
Petals started to surraund her. "No please, spare me my life!"
" Sinner, you must die!" all of the petals. Circled around her. She then dissapeared within the petals.

Lupe then passed out. That last attack was very tiring.

_Cupid Kiss Island is now safe._


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 24, 2009)

"Now, now, you know that I have near-complete control of my powers now," Fluck said, wagging a finger at the arrogant swordsman. And not without good reason, either, for the one known as the Greatest Swordsman in the World. "I wonder what's happened between them, but that's none of my business, I guess..." the chaosman thought privately. The Yonkou shrugged and waved goodbye as he teleported off the _Akatsuki_ in compliance with Shin's wishes. As far as he was concerned, this meant that he could do whatever he liked.

----
Back on the _Pandaemonium_...

_"So?"_ Larissa asked as Fluck reappeared on the deck of the _Pandaemonium_. "Your fellow Nihonese has gotten even more arrogant from when I first knew him," he replied, rolling his eyes. Larissa and Kazoko said nothing but shrugged knowingly. "Anyway, it's open season according to Shin, and I don't think the others have any objections. I heard the Masked King has some potential friends on the World Government's side but I guess if they wanted to do anything they would have told us by now."

Fluck, totally unaware of Cass' Sogegan attack on Shin, decided to open the battle with a flashy attack. The sea had always been the weakness of Devil Fruit users, but some of them could indirectly affect it with their powers...Fluck's chaos abilities, for instance, counted amongst these powers. This would be quite a serious effort, even for him, but what was the point of holding back when they've come this far?

"Let's do this," Fluck whispered softly. The area of the sea before the Marine Headquarters began rumbling and the crests of the waves continuously grew taller and taller. It was an attack that was borrowed from the famed Whitebeard of time past, but the scale of the attack was not quite as great as the legendary Quakeman's. "Well, the odds of a tidal wave-causing seaquake aren't very high," Fluck thought, shrugging. Instead of two colossal tidal waves, there was merely one, and the height was not up to par, either. Still, this would have to do.

"Let's see how you handle this, Marine Headquarters."


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 24, 2009)

*DREAM SEQUENCE*

Upon seeing the Tidal Wave, Jun jumped into the air, spinning her spear. 

"Baihou Stance; Majestic Sky!" Jun blasted the tidal wave in half with a thrust from her spear. 

"No power can surpass the might of the Emperor's guardians!" Jun boasted, pointing her spear at the incoming Yonkou fleet. "Come, and know destruction!" 


As the battle began, the Windy Dirge sailed out of Water 7, to the location of One Piece.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 24, 2009)

Zero came out of form transformation and squeezed into his pants. Full of his old arrogance he exclaimed his joy of power. It?s good to have weapons at my side. He quickly ran off into town smelling the air it didn?t take a while to get a whiff of lupe?s scent. He leisurely wandered into the rubble of the cathedral and picked up his loving captain into his big arms, but he soon morphed his furry physique after his new sniper friend came back. 

Welcome back the sniper wondered why he was leave so soon. Why don?t we loot the town first? Feeling for his captain he defended her town. Well she has a connection to this town I think, and yesterday we looted a marine ship so it?s not like we need them. Lockon was awestruck with despair and even pity, as he exclaimed in the start on their new life. Oh fuck!


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 25, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

Marc yawned loudly at the sight of the tidal wave, he half considered dealing with it but a fellow Shichibukai sprung forward and easily cleaved it in two. There was an explosion from the Yonkou fleet as undoubtedly a marine sniper had hit their mark. *"Why the fuck are you sitting there?"* a marine roared as Marc scratched his stomach from his sprawled out position. *"We are under attack!"* the man bellowed as some yonkou cannons went off. *"DO YOU FUCKING JOB"* the man said kicking some dirt at Marc. The clump of dirt landed on Marc's chest and he looked at it strangely with disgust. "I usually let small dogs bark to their hearts content. But for you I will make a fucking exception" Marc said darkly.

Marc whistled to himself contently tossing the man's head up and down ever so playfully as the rest of the marines averted their eyes from Marc lest they piss him off as well. "All of you keep you fucking traps shut where I am concerned and you will be fine" Marc said flatly. "I will do my fucking job when the time comes, and you are going to WISH I wasn't doing it." "Up to old tricks I see" Jason said materializing behind Marc. Marc glanced up at him passively before looking back out to sea. Samantha landed heavily next to her captain, Marc was not looking but he was sure Junior was prowling nearby. "I know you too well by now, not to suspect you are about to do something VERY VERY bad" Jason said with a yawn. "Really now?" Marc grunted.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 25, 2009)

*In the Dream Sequence*

Tsubaki watched as Jun cut the huge wave down the middle dispersing it. Several other waves began to form. She raised her hands and the forms of two hulking giant sized statues made of wood with sword and shield rose out of the water.

"Karl those are yours"
"Adams wood spliced with Steel wood" Tsubaki said with a smile

Karl smiled and the two huge statues sprung to life cutting down the huge waves that formed and defending the marine and shichikbukai ships with their shields by batting waves away with their shields. The simultaneously raised their swords high and struck the water sending compressed air barreling toward the incoming armada. 

_Elsewhere with the Marc and Jason_

Junior landed on the deck after Samantha

"Where is Red and the others" Junior said
"Yea you never go anywhere alone" Samantha said
"None of your fucking business" Marc said

Just then huge hulking figures erupted out the water and began to knock waves away.

"Don't you fuckers have somewhere to be instead of riding my ass?"
"Tell Red i'm waiting for the rematch" Junior said
"I'll be keeping my eye on you" Slate said watching Marc seriously

*Lancaster Island, with Smirnov*

Smirnov looked at the two men he was excited, he didn't have a chance to fight with XMS because he had to make sure Marc didn't lose himself. Now he was absolutely tingling with excitement.

"*Lets go guys, lets have some fun*" Smirnov said 

He assumed his fighting stance and ran at the two marines. James disappeared and Rice began to swing his huge spiked ball there was a loud clang as James' sword bit into Smirnov's back. He would definitely feel that later but not right now. He ignored it as Rice launched the ball at him. he grabbed the ball as it hit him in his chest. He spun and punched James in the face sending him flying. Rice had a surprised look on his face

"*You thought it was too heavy for me*" Smirnov said as he roared with laughter
"*You caught me by surprise is all*" Smirnov said

Smirnov wrapped the chain around his hand and yanked it free from Rice. He took teh weapon and started to swing it around like he had been using it forever. He swung it at Rice it hit Rice in teh chest and sent him flying.

"*You don't have time to be surprised*" Smirnov said with a smile

There was another loud clang and Smirnov turned to face James

"*Now it's just me and you*" Smirnov said
"I'm not afraid of you" James said
"Judgement Slash" James screamed 

The shape of an angel and sword flew from the sword at Smirnov. He clapped his hands together sending a huge sound wave forth canceling the attack. He followed up by slamming his both fists into the ground sending a shock wave forward. James jumped into the air and Smirnov reacted by sending another sound wave right at James. It hit him square in the chest and sent him flying. Smirnov turned looking for Rice and saw him getting to his feet. He ran over toward him and punched the him, Rice saw the attack coming and rolled away the force of the munch created a small shock wave that dazed Rice. Smirnov grabbed him and slammed Rice's head between his legs and jumped backward driving Rice's head into the ground with Smirnov's full weight on top him.

"*SMIRNOV DRIVER*" Smirnov roared

He let Rice's limp body fall and got to his feet

"*Marines really aren't what they used to be*" Smirnov said shaking his head
"I'm just getting started" James voice said


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 25, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

*Gaia* made its way through the grand line majestically. The ordeal of reverse mountain was no behind them and Kaito had repaired the minor damages to the ship. Hotaru looked down at her log post, they had been holding course for days now through all kinds of weather. However there was still no island in sight. Hotaru was eternally grateful for her sun lamps, the unpredictable grand line weather made it hard for her to gather the sun's energy. Suddenly it began to snow and Hinara took our a parka and pulled it on. Coming from north blue she was used to this kind of weather and prepared for it. Hotaru and Kaito on the other hand were not. Kaito began to shiver violently because of his lack of clothes. "Let me help you" Hotaru said stepping towards Kaito.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

Admiral Gureikoara Eric watched as the events began. He looked at both of his fellow Admirals as well as the Fleet Admiral, "Well, if none of you are going to do anything," he walks forward, "I'll take control, I can't leave this situation in the hands of Vice Admirals and especially not those ex-Pirate bastards..."

He gets to the edge of the island and slams his fist down into the ground, *"Chain Guardian!"* the chains flew from his arm, still staying connected, and began to wrap together.

Eventually a massive man shaped figure that seemed to be wearing armor became the product of all of the chains. There were still several chains coming out of it's back and attached to his arm, "Lets see them get past this..."

His real target was the 1st Division Ship of the Little Tree Pirates, the Nonki. He had had his brawls with Joseph Rodgers in the past but he planned on settling it here and now, "Come Pirates!" the giant chain man slammed it's fists together, creating a wind that cut through the air.

_*Meanwhile...*_

The Dragon Emperor sat on his own dragon shaped thrown on the other side of the island. From his position he could see the battles that were beginning as well as the massive amount of incoming ships.

He wore a dark red t-shirt, a black trench coat over it that reached down to his ankle. It also had a dragon's skull with wings coming out of it on the back of the coat. His silver hair swayed in the wind as he awaited the battle.

He had an important choice to make, which side he would take in this battle. His old comrade, the current Greatest Swordsmen in the World, on the attacking side. On the side he was currently on had several pirates that he couldn't care less for, a group of marines that he cared even less about, but it also gave him the position to keep slavery at a minimum around the world.

Tatsu continued to watch the battle, his face unchanging, "What to do what to do..." he said, face still serious.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2009)

*With Flynn...*
"....so yeah like I was saying. I told this swordwoman chick Helen....I said to her plain as day, look here sweetheart I'm too much man for just one woman. A guy like me needs to spread his wings and fly." 

Flynn lays face down on a massage table at the rear of the second level deck, being massaged by a large masculine looking female masseuse named Olga. Apparently all masculine women masseuses are named either Olga or Helga for some reason, Flynn muses. She was part of the original staff that served the Nobleman owner of _The Pirates Dream_, but she chose to stay on when the Blade Pirates took over. 

Olga grunts as Flynn speaks and begins pressing the tip of her elbows into Flynn's back. "Yeah so then she started crying her pretty blue eyes out, telling me how I'm the perfect guy and you know all that girlie stuff...but I told her you need to move on with your life babe and forget all about a rogue like me!" 

The fact that none of this ever happened and that Helen gave him a black eye, and two busted ribs, for trying to sneak into her cabin at night means little to Flynn. Truth is a matter of perspective anyway in his opinion. 

Olga begins chopping her arms back and forth up Flynns back, "Ah....thafufeellllssssgggooooooooddddd!" his voice echoes with relief. After that chick Lin burned all that cash in front of Flynn, he had been feeling stressed out and this is just the perfect release. 

"I mean is it my fault that this Swordwoman, that Marine chick, Kaya, Angelina, the gunslinger blondie, and this new chick Lin, are all madly attracted to me?" he asks Olga. "I didn't ask Oda to curse me with this brilliant wit, charm, and good looks." 

Olga shrugs again and starts working on his calf muscles. "You're easy to talk to Olga do you know that?" he tells her. He has no clue she doesn't speak or understand a lick of English.

"You know I heard they're doing another dream arc..." Flynn adds, "I asked if I could be Pirate King but they refused so I decided to boycott. Such selfish people!"


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 25, 2009)

*Primevil Island with the Angel Pirates*

Nicobi watched as Mat landed on a strange creature. He hopped off it's back and explained that it was Alex and that he was also a zoan user. Nicobi looked at Alex and he reverted to his human form. 

"Why couldn't I get something that cool" Nicobi grumbled
"Hey doc it looks like you have more animals to take care of" Nicobi said with a laugh

Nicobi looked at Alex and Mat and then at Helen and himself.

"Wow seems you guys got lucky, Helen and myself along with the old doc seemed to have a hard time on the island"
"You two seemed to have a nice vacation"
"Not a scratch on the both of you combined" Nicobi said looking at them in wonder
"Lets get back to the boat" Nicobi said getting to his feet

His body still burned and ached all over from the burns and stab wounds he had inflicted on him by Alex. If his hybrid form didn't give him the hard leathery skin rhino's had he'd be a lot more banged up.

*Aboard The Pirates Dream
*
Lin stood in the gym with a mat opened out doing some light meditation, she was trying to clear hr head before she did some training. She spent about 30 minutes sitting in silence until Jorma entered the room

"Hey Lin I found some info for you" he said with a smile

She got to her feet and walked over to him, she really liked him. He was the one that saved her. She felt she owed him a lot.

"So what did you find?" she asked
"Knights of Tensei" he said
"They are an organization that hunt and kill dragons"
"It seems they hunt humans that have dragon zoans also" he said
"They seemed to be backed by the marines and the world government" Jorma said

Lin ground her teeth and slammed her fist into her palm

"Thanks Jorma" she said with a forced smile

She kissed him on his forehead

"I'm just going to do a bit more meditation before I start my training" she said 

Jorma took the hint and left the room, Lin couldn't meditate when she was as angry as she was though. She began to practice her different strikes and parries. stomping into the stances violently.

"Knights of Tensei"
"I'm going to break you" Lin said and she stepped into an attack where she pretended to grab a throat and crush it in her hands.

*With Rensuei and Sontei on Vault Island*

Sontei and Rensuei decide to go through the back. They find a small compliment of guards in front a broken down door. Rensuei and Sontei look at each other and nod silently. The both rush forward, Sontei knocking men out with his dull side of his sword and Rensuei slitting throats so men couldn't scream. They left a pile on unconscious and dead men and slipped silently into the door. Sontei pulled out a bag and handed it to Rensuei

"What's this he whispered"
"Water proof bag"
"I have a list of things the others want"
"Nila wants any medicine books or history books concerning fishmen, Kai wants the blue prints for the Oro Jackson that are said to be here and Ginkai wants any alcohol we come across"
"I'm not carrying all this stuff" Rensuei said
"I have two bags" Sontei said pulling another one out his pocket
"Imma get my sword and the alcohol you get the books and the blue prints" Sontei said

They made their way toward the safe and cut down who ever they came across. The safe door was hanging off his hinges and heavily damaged. The Blade Pirtes really did a number on it. There were several work men working on the door with a lot of guards. 

"We have to do this fast" Sontei said
"Imma kill all those guys" Rensuei said excitedly 

He ran forward before Sontei could grab him. He began to slash down the workmen first. Slashing and stabbing necks to reduce the amount of noise. All that could be heard were gurgles fo the ben who's blood was flowing back into their wind pipes. They were no warriors and Rensuei killed them easy, Sontei moved forward and began to cut down the armed guards. Rensuei made quick work of the work men and turned on the guard. he mostly picked off teh runners as they tried to leave the room. A man almost made it out the door when Rensuei appeared in front in and stabbed him in the chest with all ten spines with a wicked smile on his face. he looked around to see Sontei had cut down the other guards.

"Lets hurry up" Sontei whispered

They slipped behind the destroyed vault door and began to rummage through the items that seemed to be neatly packed after they were ransacked by the earlier robbery. It didn't take Sontei long to find what he was looking for, the sword radiated an evil aura and his own sword radiated a happy aura. It basically lead him to it. He found the sword sitting on a pedestal. He picked up the sword and pulled it free from is scabbard.

"It's the exact opposite to Tenkaze" Sontei said to himself
"It's very heavy and it feels angry" 

Sontei was about to test the sword like he did Tenkaze and thought better of it. He admired the blade, where as Tenkaze had a delicate smooth design of what looked like wind blowing. Makaze had what seemed like a terrible storm.

"A heavens breeze and a storm from hell" Sontei said with a smile

He tucked the sword into his belt along side it's brother and walked over to a wine rack and started putting random bottles into the bag. Rensuei scanned the book shelf. 

"Medicne, medicne medicne, history, fishmen, fishmen" Rensuei said as he dropped books into the bag
"Woo one on Fisher Tiger and the Sunny pirates"
"I wonder if I'm in here" Rensuei said excitedly

He began scanning the book quickly when Sontei touched him on his shoulder

"You got the plans?" 
"Yea yea they are in the bag"
"Lets go then" Sontei urged him

He threw the book in the bag and slung it over his back, as they walked out the vault into the huge room where they had fought the men before. Rensuei stopped Sontei

"You feel that?" Rensuei said with a smile
"Someone is out there" 

Rensuei and Sontei walked out the Vault to see A man with a fishing pole in a pin striped suit with a large compliment of men. 

"Wow, I didn't expect fishmen"
"YOUUU" Rensuei said his eyes widening
"You are the fisherman from earlier"
"Was that you that i hooked?" 
"Hooked?" Rensuei said indignantly
"I was playing with you stupid human" Rensuei said angrily
"Sontei you handle those guys, lets see how good that new sword is"
"He is mine" Rensuei said

Sontei smiled and pulled both his swords free and looked at them

"Lets see what you guys can do together" Sontei said with a smile as he eyed the men pulling their sword free.
"I'm Captain Sarethi" Sarethi said looking at Rensuei
"I don't care about your name human" Rensuei said as he dropped to all fours
"Lets go" Rensuei said disappearing


----------



## koguryo (Aug 25, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

*Enies Lobby*

Sooyoung stands atop a large tower.  Over the 13 years her body hasn't really changed much except for the long scar across her face.  Now she wears a magenta suit with her Admiral Coat over her shoulders.  On her back are two swords, the 'Dragon' and 'Biscione.'  On her waist is her trusty jian, the 'Phoenix,' along with Paegun's old sword, the 'Salamander,' a white rapier called the 'Unicorn,' and finally the 'Gryphon.'  Attached to her wrists are Jae-Sung's old daggers, 'The Monkeys.'  She has completed the collection she needed to what was supposed to bring her unimaginable power, all it did was make her a royal bitch.  A couple of years ago she finished off Hunter but in the process he scarred her face and killed her longtime crewmate, Rifle Marine.

Sooyoung watches as Eric eyes the Nonki and builds his large chain man, "Guess he'll deal with Rodgers and Collaart."

Directly below Sooyoung on the ground is Jae-Sung, these 13 years have brought him a lot of fighting experience.  His new weapon of choice are two long swords attached to metal gauntlets that he wears, "I'm gonna get that Danziker.  Fucking monkey!"

Next to Jae-Sung stands Tendou in a snow white tuxedo, clutching his sword tightly, "Transform.  Awakened."

Tendou begins to grow into a large hulking Rhinoceros Beetle, "What no Rokushiki today?"

Tendou looks down at Jae-Sung with a cold stare, "That Buster Call really changed you."

Back on the tower Sooyoung begins to reminisce about a few years before where herself and Paegun shared a passionate night before he walked out on her the next morning, "To think I was really ready to join you in being a Pirate.  Tendou!"

Tendou knows what that shout means, the shell on his back opens up revealing four, clear wings.  Sooyoung jumps off her tower and lands on top of Tendou's head, Jae-Sung grabs onto one of Tendou's legs as the trio head towards the Little Tree Armada.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 25, 2009)

*Aboard Gaia, With The Avatar Pirates*

Hotaru stepped very close to Kaito, almost so that their bodies were touching. The large man looked down at her passively as she closed her eyes. Suddenly Hotaru's body began to steam from everywhere and Kaito began to enjoy himself as the air around him grew warm. The steam wrapped around Kaito almost as if he were wearing a warm suit and Hotaru opened her eyes. As long as you don't move up and down too much, or too far from me I can maintain your cover and mine. "Thanks" Kaito said deeply, "don't mention it" Hotaru said with a slight smile.

The ship continued to cut through the dangerous sea aided by the small sea currents Hotaru would give her all to channel in times of no wind. Kaito whipped out his telescope to double check what his eyes had seen. He pressed his eye against the glass and a small smile split his face. "There is an island in the distance" Kaito said flatly. "Finally" Hotaru said with a sigh, "it has been too boring out here. Now we get to have some fun." "Hopefully we can pass by the island without incident" Hinara said calmly. Hotaru face palmed with a loud "thwap" before turning away in disbelief. 

*Aboard The Black Sword, With Akawana*

The den den mushi continued to ring on Akawana's desk but she refused to answer it. However despite ignoring it to the best of her ability it snapped on by itself. Akawana looked at it frightfully as a voice began to issue from the snail. "Hello my dear" a suave voice said from the den den mushi. "Why are you doing this?" Akawana asked, "why now, after all this time has passed are you contacting me." "I never forgot about you, or what you did to me" the man's voice said from the den den mushi. "I had actually considered letting you get away with such an atrocity out of the kindness of my heart" the man continued. "But now I hear you are nesting with pirates?!" the man roared.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 25, 2009)

*Lancaster Island, with Smirnov*

"I'm just getting started" James said
"*Marines just aren't what they use to be*" Smirnov retorted
"I'm not dead yet" Rice said slowly from the ground

He grabbed Smirnov's foot weakly

"*Just go to sleep and die*" Smirnov said

Smirnov bent down and grabbed Rice by his arm and squeezed it breaking the bones in his wrist. He lifted him off the ground and held him up by his hand, Rice was screaming from the pain of his wrist being shattered. Smirnov slammed him into the ground then raised him off the ground and repeated the move and the screaming stopped.

"*Good*" Smirnov said 
"*All that screaming was annoying me*"
"I will show you my true power" James said with teams streaming down his face
"*Good*" Smirnov said I was beginning to get bored

James stood there crying as he looked around the destroyed base and his dead men

"Why did you have to coem here and do this?" James asked
"*I'm sorry*" Smirnov said
"*I did this to protect my crew*"
"What?" James said
"We didn't even know you were on the island"
"*My mother told me I wasn't dangerous enough to trade for the lives of my crew*"
"*It would be better to just take all of us*" 
"*I had to do something to make myself more dangerous in the eyes of the marines*"
"Blame the marines for pushing me to this" Smirnov said

James screamed in anguish some sort of aura seemed to envelope him. Ethereal wings formed on his back and a shield formed on one hand and a sword in the other. Smirnov just looked on until his entire body was enveloped by a silver aura. He had wings on his back and a sword and shield his eyes were clouded and glowed silver.

"*That's an interesting power*" Smirnov said

James didn't answer he charged at Smirnov who reacted and charged at him. The two clashed and there was a huge explosion. The dust cleared and Smirnov stood smiling looking at James who was floating a little above the ground. He looked down at the deep slash on his chest, then looked up at James.

"*I haven't been hurt in a long time*" Smirnov said
"You are the devil and will smite you down" James said

Smirnov smiled deviously

"*You are only an angel, I am the devil*"
"*You can't win*" Smirnov said

He assumed his fighting stance as James flew forward at him

*Vault Island with Rensuei and Sontei
*
Rensuei ran at Sarethi with spines flashing but Sarethis blocked as he stepped back with his fishing rod. Rensuei flipped back and slid on the ground.

"Fun fun fun" Rensuei said as he cackled

Sontei looked down at his swords then up at the men.

"Coral Cross" Sontei said

He swung makaze across and tenkaze down. The vertical slash collided with the horizontal slash sending the attack awry. A few of the men laughed, Sontei looked up at the men. He pulled his arm free from the sleeve and let the shirt drop down to his waist. Exposing his fin and freeing up his arms

"I was just testing the new sword" Sontei said 
"Lets try this again"
"Coral Cross" he said

He reversed the order and the attack worked properly the men separated to let the attack pass it hit the wall and completely destroyed it. He rushed forward into the left group of men. 

"Sail fish spin" Sontei said

He touched the swords to the tip of his nose and dived into the group of men and spun like a drill when he got into the middle of the men he flashed his swords outward.

"Coral Slash"

A pair of pressured air slashes flew outward from him cutting into the thick crowd of men. There were several screams as Sontei turned and cut into the men mercilessly.

"That's for laughing at me" Sontei said angrily 

He made quick work of the group of men, he turned to face the other group the seemed scared. The men tried to spread out but he made them move closer together with a few coral cuts which were horizontal attacks. He made the group close together and glared at them. A few guys got scared and dropped their weapons.

"Coral Forest"

Sontei began to slash and stab randomly, men ran forward to attempt to stop him but were cut down or stabbed by pressurized air. The attack went on for almost 30 seconds. By the time he was done the men lay in a pool of blood. Sontei sheathed his swords after wiping them off. 

"These swords were made for me" he said with a smile

He looked over at Rensuei and saw the marine was giving him a good run for his money.

"Renji, lets hurry before more come"
"Stop playing around with him"
"Alright alright" Rensuei said
"I'll get serious now"


----------



## Alex_Predator (Aug 25, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

A man stands on a high tower-like mast of a ship and watches the infinity in front of his eyes. *"This is gonna be the last war..."* Alex thinks himself. Behind the leading ship follows a massive army of ships. Alex seems quite mature now. He still remains the unworried behaviour and always calm. He wears black pants and shoes. His upper body is bare and has several tattoos. Some old scars can also be seen. 
*
                  Alex , The Most Wanted Man In The World, Leader of the Revolution
Bounty: 950.000.000 beri*​

_"Alex, have you decided what are we gonna do?"_ a man asks him.
*"Not yet."* Alex responds as he waits for their arrival near the Ennies.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2009)

_*With Helen...*_
"Thanks for fixing me up Doc," Helen tells Willoby in grateful voice. She sits up on a bunk in the medical bay and rotates her left shoulder around, and then flexes her midsection experimentally, where she was literally shot by that strange wind shaped bullet attack of Pharoah's. Both injuries are still sore and hurt like hell but she'll make do she figures, like she always has. 

"Thank your inhuman constitution, not me," Willoby retorts. 

He frowns slightly at her as he prepares a syringe of anti venom to counteract the snake bite that Helen received. Willoby has met very few people, man or woman, with Helen's tolerance for pain and ability to recover as quickly as she does, and what with the way she fights, she certainly needs it. Back when he first met Helen she was literally half dead but still managed to get back up for a sword duel. It amazed him at the time but then he saw it was normal for her. However he worries that she'll reach her limit one day, and her injuries may start to take a cumulative effect on her body. 

"This may hurt a bit." 

He dabs her right forearm with some alcohol and injects her with the antivenom. Helen doesn't even flinch even though its quite a big needle that would make some normal people quiver. "You know," he mutters, staring at her seriously, "Maybe you shouldn't be so reckless in fights. Maybe you should fight like you meditate. You know, calm and serene and such....the way you usually are when you're not fighting." 

Helen cocks her right eyebrow curiously at Willoby, "You worried about me?" she asks him, "Because you don't need to be." 

"It's my job to worry about you and everyone on this ship," he responds with concern in his voice. "Take it from an old man like me. You'll have a happier life if you just pace yourself like its a marathon, instead of trying to sprint the whole way like its the hundred yard dash."  

Helen chuckles at Willoby's analogy, "Wise words," she says but then she smirks ruefully at him, "Makes sense you are like two hundred afterall." 

Willoby mock glares at her, "Smart mouth..." 

*With Flynn...*
Flynn sleeps on a sunchair on the top deck of _The Pirates Dream_. He snores loudly and mutters incoherent phrases now and then under his breath. Flynn turns over onto his right side and smiles as he dreams about flying ontop of Lin in her Dragon form, through Beri shaped clouds made of money . 

He laughs with glee, grabbing up bales of cash with a net as they fly through the swirling money clouds that stretch on for what seems like forever. 

"Best dream ever...." he mumbles.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2009)

*Dream Sequence*

Fleet Admiral Stray Cat turns its attention from the incoming Pirate Armada to the several ships coming from the other direction. It immediately recognizes who is on it and gets a smirk on its cat face.

In a flash it has sorued over to the edge of the island, "I've been wanting to do this for a long time..." it thinks as it raises it's paw.

It glares at the Revolutionaries coming towards Enies Lobby, *"Neko Bullet..."* with that a small bubble fires straight at the ships.

Alex simply ignores it, so small it isn't worth his time. However, it slowly gets larger...and larger...and larger...until it is several times larger than the largest Marine vessel.

The Revolutionaries run around frantically as the attack continues to head for the ships. The now gigantic bubble shaped attack smacks right into the entire fleet.

There is a silence for a moment, as if nothing had happened...but suddenly.

*BOOM!*

The entire fleet of ships explode in one giant erruption, "Most Wanted Man in the World My ass..." Fleet Admiral Stray Cat says, but all that is heard is, "Meow."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 25, 2009)

*Vault Island, with Rensuei
*
Rensuei looked at Sontei with disgust

"So because you hurried up with your guys I must hurry too?"
"Lets just get out of here I don't want a bunch more guys coming here" Sontei said

Rensuei watched Sarethi you eard the man. Rensuei disappeared and appeared behind Sarethi and slashed at him. He blocked with his fishing pole and spun with a kick that missed Rensuei. Rensuei jumped on the wall and sprang back off toward Sarethi he reacted by pulling a net from his sleeve and threw it toward Rensuei, he slashed at the net with his spines but he just got tangled up as he dropped to teh ground a gray form blurred past him and the net seemed to get cut to pieces. He tore himself free and landed normally. He saw Sontei sheathing his swords and scowled

"Why did you do that?" he said angrily
"Because I can't stand when you get mad and go all doom and gloom" Sontei said

Rensuei just scowled at him and turned to face Sarethi again

"Sorry about that, I'm not in the habit of letting my friends interfere in my fights"
"Whatever, your a savage fishman pirate, nothing you do would surprise me" Sarethi answered

Rensuei gritted his teeth and moved Sarethi cast out his line and Rensuei but he easily dodged. Sarethi pulled the line back and it wrapped around Rensuei's foot and dug into his ankle. Sarethi pulled hard and began to reel in the line. Rensuei spun in the air and slashed at the line but his spines barely cut into it

"Yes I got stronger line after you burst it earlier" Sarethi said with a smile

He reeled in Rensuei and dangled him a little way out looking at him

"Woo you are a big one" Sarethi said with a smile 
"I'm going to kill you" Rensuei said slashing at the air in front of Sarethi's face
"Oh behave, I know how long those things are" Sarethi said

Just then a slash caught him ruining his face, he dropped the fishing rod and  grabbed his face screaming with pain. Rensuei cut the line after repeated slashes.

"They can get longer" Rensuei said angrily

He walked over to Sarethi and kicked him a few times. he bent to finish him when Sontei appeared and held his shoulder

"You already won" 
"Your poison will have him paralyzed in a minute, you got him in his face"
"His brain will shut down" Sontei said

Rensuei just looked at the man on the ground and spat on him

"Filthy fisherman" Rensuei said angrily

There was noise of feet running down the corridor.

"Lets go that hole I busted in the wall over leads over a cliff" Sontei said

He began to drag Rensuei to the hole and pulled him out of it as the men ran into the room. The two fell through the air and righted themselves and splashed into the water. They swam below all the marine ships which were on full alert for them and made their way in the dark murky water toward the Black Sun. When they got there Rensuei the sailed away under the water until it was safe to surface. 

"OK guys" Sontei said looking through the bag
"Blue Prints for you" he passed the blue prints to Kai
"Ginkai that bag is yours, Nila this bag is yours"
"Where's Rensuei?" Nila asked opening the bag and searching through it
"He's still sulking I stopped him from killing the marine he got in a fight with" Sontei said
"Da bwoy is somting else" Ginkai said as he looked through the bag of clinking bottles

*Lancaster Island, with Smirnov*

James flew at Smirnov and engaged him in close combat. Smirnov fought knocking his sword away with his fore arm and sending punches that James blocked with his shield made of his aura. The fight was even for the most part, Smirnov's punches knocked James back and James' sword strikes cracked and broke into Smirnov's hard skin. The fight went on for some time with Smirnov trying to grab James and use one of his devastating moves on him. James just evaded every time. The thing though was while Smirnov was in this form he couldn't get tired where as James was beginning to slow down. 

James executed a downward slash and Smirnov grabbed his wrist and punched him in his shoulder shattering his collar bone and shoulder socket. He attempted to pull him into him but James slammed his shield into Smirnov's face and used is feet to push himself away. Smirnov smiled at him as he watched the hand hang limply

"*Vhat's vrong, you aura doesn't vork if your arm is broken?*" Smirnov said tauntingly

James screamed at him and charged forward again. Smirnov knocked his shield slam away with a forearm and repeated the attack on his other hand. Both hands hung limp at his sides. Smirnov lunged forward and grabbed him in a bone crunching bear hug. He bent his strong legs and shot into the air, he went higher and higher until he stopped and began to plummet back to the ground. Faster and faster they went spinning like a top

"*Lets go to hell*" Smirnov said 
"*DEVIL DIVE*"

James slammed into the ground there was a humongous crater. The whole island shook at the time of contact. Smirnov released the man, there was no more aura surrounding him. He lay in the crater as Smirnov got to his feet and climbed out. He surveyed his handy work, three of the walls and the dormitory building still stood. Smirnov walked over to the piece of the tower that was still intact and lifted it up. He swung it like a huge base ball bat obliterating the rest of the dormitory and then the wall. The tower shattered in his hand and fell to pieces. He looked at the last wall and ran toward it he jumped through the air and threw his body against the wall destroying a large portion of it. He picked himself up and began to destroy the rest of it. 

"*There done, if that's not enough to prove to her I'm dangerous enough then i'll just have to try harder next time*"

Smirnov walked back the way he came, he was covered in blood none of which was his own. he walked toward where he left his coat. When he got there Fire sat next to his cloak.

"*Vhat are you doing here?*" he asked
"I was worried about you so I came to look for you"
"*Vell no need to vorry about me my dear*" he said in a happy tone
"What was that for?" Fire asked nodding at the completely wrecked base
"*A marine picked a fight vith me*" Smirnov said telling a half truth
"*I got mad and vent on a little rampage*"

Fire knew Smirnov had a bit of a temper sometimes but there was so much blood, that wasn't his style. She decided to let it slide

"You look pretty banged up" Fire said
"We should get to Akawana" 
"*I fought three officers and about 800 men*"
"*I am allowed to be banged up*" Smirnov said with a smile
"I guess" Fire said hanging her head
"*Come on lets go*" Smirnov said putting a stony hand on her shoulder and guiding her forward


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates....*

Kent sits in the gym, lifting wieghts weighing several hundred pounds. 200...201...202...203...204...205...206...207...208...209...210." He mutters, tossing the wieght to the side. It crashes through the floor, making him jump suddenly. "Whoopsiedasie..." He says, staring at the hole in the ground. Suddenly, Kaya shoots through the hole in the ground, tackling him. 

"What the hell was that? How many times have I told you not to throw your weights!?"

Kent grins sheepishly. "Heh...heh...Soru!" He slams her up against one wall and throws her into another, a fighting grin on his face. Kaya snarls and holds up a hand, bright light bursting from it. Kent is thrown is across the room, but picks up a 200 pound weight like it was nothing and blocks a sword strike. He knocks her across the face with it, but she manages to cut his knee. He kicks her as he falls, knocking her through a wall and into Jorma. Jorma lets out a cry as Kent soru's forward, but Kaya uses the sharpshooter as a human shield, preventing Kent from hitting her again.

"If you don't mind me asking...." Jorma said, tightly controlled menace under his calm tone. "Why are you two fighting?" Kent laughs and grabs Jorma's legs, starting to beat Kaya with him. Kaya laughs too, and soon the three are in a 3 way fight, punching and kicking and flying all over the place. Eventually all three fall on the ground in laughter.

*With Karma...*

"I hope Kent's doing ok now..." Karma said, walking down the main street of the island. She enters a small bar, the Hog's Head, and sits down. "One cola please."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2009)

_*With the Blade Pirates...*_

As the three fall to the ground in laughter a head phases through the ceiling, "I don't even wana' ask..." Derrick says eyeing them strangely, "But we're docking...some place called Primer Island," he informs them.

He then phases back onto the deck. Derrick observes the island, from what he can see it is a grassy, hilly, island. There looks like a small forest in the distance and he sees smoke even further, most likely a small town on the other side of the island.

*On the other side of Primer Island...*

Three large ships dock in the small town. A large amount of armor wearing men step out, some not wearing armor but with quivers and bows on their backs. Lance steps out of the middle ship and looks down at all of the men, "Spread out, search the town, asking about the "Blade Pirates," they should be here or will be here soon," he took a look at the island.

 "This is the closest Island to Vault Island, their latest pit stop..." he holds out a bounty poster, "This is Lin Shaw, the dragon we'll be capturing...Killing if neccessary." the men salute and start marching towards town.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 25, 2009)

Zero weight lifts on the deck with his new equipment, and after a bit of physical training he yells out to lockon, Wake up ass crack lockon jumps from his sleep as zero yells out, shoot me up, I’m dodging bullets confused and unsurprised he fires off a few rounds in his direction, he slowly steps away from the bullets and swaying his body to totally avoid any part of him getting hit, but he starts to pick up the rate of fire and he makes the bullets graze and nearly skim his body, his clothes get nicked and torn. After a few more he draws his sword and starts splitting bullets with his swift blade flying through the air, they move at high speeds all the way to be sliced by his sword, after he asks lockon, stop! He just empties the rest of his clip at him.

Annoyed yet thankful of his abillity, I push my limits when I train you don’t need to help. sorry I was having too much fun with a huge grin striking across his face. He went to lupe's room to check on her, he laid down and hugged her until she was broken from her dreams. his soft and loving voice let her drift back into reality, My sexy lover, awaken from your deep slumber. annoyed and happy to see his face lupe's eyes broke open sending her tiresome dreams back into the abyss.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 25, 2009)

*With the Xtreme Marine Squadron*
Commander Rago walked onto the deck of his marine ship to see the entire squad in a training session. All of the marines were in rows of 5 doing synchronized punches. Yingoru stepped out of the infirmary of the ship with a plain expression on his face and fully healed. Surely he was bitter about the turnout of the events at Eci Island. Feroy was poking around below the deck in his cabin. He didn't get the chance to prove his worth to his fellow marines this time around, but next time will be a different story he told himself. Boyang sat by himself in the crow's nest. He didn't seem to have any particular feeling for the events on Eci Island.

Rago had a solemn look on his face as he watched the Marines in his squad execute their daily routine. Though, he held a look of determination in his eyes. Never again would he face the humiliation of being saved by another Marine Squad during your own mission. To make sure this never happened again, Rago would make them train and train and train until they'd become true heroes of justice. 

"Aye! Yingoru, Feroy, Boyang. Enough standing around. It's time for you guys to train as well. Get to it." Rago said sternly. Usually he would have optimism in his voice, but it all seemed to have vanished.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2009)

*With Flynn...*
Usagi finds Flynn snoring on a sunchair, drooling slightly out of the left corner of his mouth. 

"We've reached an Island!" Usagi exclaims. 

Flynn mumbles something Usagi can't understand, "Groanbeebumbazoo..." and turns his back to the bear, snoring even louder. 

Usagi sighs in annoyance. Sometimes he can't tell when Flynn does it on purpose and pretends to sleep so no one will bother him or he's just really
sleeping. 

"OI WAKE UP!" he growls and kicks Flynn in the rear end. 

Flynn sits up with a start and snaps his head around, "IS IT THE IRS!??!" he screams frantically but then he notices Usagi and he rubs his sleepy eyes. 

"Well what is it furball. I'd like to go back to my dream!" 

"It's an island you idiot," Usagi retorts, pointing his right hand claws at the docks in the distance. 

Flynn yawns and takes out a small black book from his back pocket, "Nope I'm not scheduled to be the star of this arc either. Wake me up in two more, give or take another solo adventure with Tiger Balm," his nickname for Kent, and Flynn immediately falls back asleep like a stone. 

Usagi shakes his head and strides away, "Dumbass.." he mumbles. 

_*Mist Island...*_
A gentle silver mist, from whence the land earned its name, descends upon the hilly countryside of Mist Island. At the center of a great city which sits on a high hilltop that rises over the mist, a long procession of men and women wearing black, walk through the streets bearing a gray casket. The city is quiet and the mood is somber. 

A woman dressed in a black formal Kimino walks in front of the casket, holding a black and white picture frame of her husband. She is a tall and handsome woman, with blond hair, but age and sadness perhaps has made her appear older then she is. Her name is Olivia and she is the widow of the man in the casket, Roland. 

A young woman in her late twenties with long silver hair and blue eyes, walks up beside her and shakes her head in frustration, "To think that _she_ didn't even think to come to her own father's funeral," she mutters in bitter tone of voice. 

"Yu know very well Helen was exiled by her father, and god knows where she is right know," Olivia responds. 

"Did you see that bounty poster of hers? How shameful, to think she would bring such dishonor on our family. Parading around like a whore. Daddy almost threw a fit when he saw it." 

Olivia glares at the girl out of the corner of her eye, "Now is not the time for accusations. I am more concerned for her safety then the ridiculous picture on her bounty poster!" she replies harshly.  

_On a hilltop close by..._
A pair of ghostly black eyes peer out from within the silver mist, watching the funeral procession head towards the cemetery. One down and two to go, the figure thinks with pleasure.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 25, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream*

Derrick phased through the deck to see Lin training with a blind fold on. He made no sound as he came into the room. 

"Lin?" he said questioningly 

When he spoke she was startled, she pulled the blind fold from her eyes and looked at his torso that was still phased into the ground.

"We are about to dock" he said simply and then disappeared
"I wonder why he's so grumpy all the time" Lin said
"It wouldn't hurt to smile sometimes" she said

She looked down at the piece of cloth in her hand and tucked it in her pocket and walked out the room. 

*Wrenchi Island with TFAJ*

Karl had sent all his chains under ground and increased his speed exponentially. Rune couldn't even keep up with his movements anymore

"It's over" Karl said to himself

He began to kick pieces of debris at Rune he sent his life sized gulls to attack from behind. Rune covered his face from the incoming shots. All four of Karl's chains erupted from the ground and wrapped Rune up simultaneously the chain heads began spinning. 

"You can't break those" Karl said
"They are made to withstand strength equal to your own and that's all of them."

Karl blurred and moved toward Rune and threw his mail cloak over Runes head it wrapped around his face and neck and began to cut off the air supply by squeezing his throat. Karl stomped on the head of each chain as it attempted to break through his tough armor. Rune's screams were cut off by the armored cloak cutting off his air supply. Karl began to continuously kick Rune in his head. Blood was flowing from his body like a river. Rune lay motionless wrapped up in Karls chains and cloak. Karl looked around, the marines were slowly taking control of the yard. He sat down and looked at Rune's still body

"I know you aren't dead but you are done with this fight" Karl said with a smile


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2009)

*With Helen...*
Against Willoby's orders, Helen heads towards the training room to do some "light training." She still hasn't learned to cut steel yet and its the thought that gnaws at the back of her mind constantly. She remembers her father once said that cutting steel was the first true stepping stone in a swordsmen's path to inner enlightenment. 

Helen grabs a heavy steel weight bar from a bench and props it up in the center of the room. She sits down cross legged in front of the bar and stares at it earnestly with her iceburg blue eyes for many silent minutes.

"Why can't I cut you?" she asks. 

The bar obviously doesn't respond to Helen. Nor will it reveal its secrets to her she supposes. Helen sighs in frustration and closes her eyes, deciding to meditate on the problem.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 25, 2009)

Shin VS False Mihawk

Shin made the first move, he raced towards the illusionary Mihawk and slashed in a cross manner.The false Mihawk reached behind his back and unsheathed his Kokutou Yoru to block Shin's attack."Heh, the real Mihawk would've never unsheathed his Kokutou Yoru that soon in a battle against a rookie like me."This confirmed it for Shin, he was facing nothing more then a cheap imitation.None of Mihawks strength or skill was present in this false Mihawk.

Though that didn't mean this false Mihawk was a pushover, he was quite capable of blocking Shin's strike and pushing the smaller swordsmen back and then launching a counter.A series of air slashes were sent after Shin who jumped back while deflecting the attacks away at the same time.

A great number of trees were hit by them and fell over, Shin landed on one and stabbed his blades deep into the tree before using them to lift the fallen tree.The False Mihawk went after Shin and was about to attack Shin, but the Nihonese was one step ahead of him.He turned a 180 degrees, starting by facing away from the false Mihawk and as he spun around he swung it into Mihawk.

The false Mihawk managed to defend in time, to a certain degree.His sword cleaved straight trough the tree but while about half of the wood missed it's target the other half still caught the False Mihawk right in the face.

It was quite a blow but the false Mihawk only staggered briefly, but still Shin had enough to release his blade and slash at Mihawk, one blade was blocked by the gigantic blade held by the False Mihawk but the other hit it's target.

The cheek of the False Mihawk, but surprisingly enough the slash didn't lop off the top half of Mihawk's head.Instead a slight scratch was seen but Shin's Divine Dawn didn't penetrate deeper than that.As Shin jumped back to adjust his strategy he noticed similar scractch marks on the Kokutou Yoru.Apparently the entire illusion was made of the same density of the blade, there was no softer fleshy part anywhere on his body.

Mihawk didn't give Shin time to think of a new strategy, he jumped towards Shin and slashed with his massive blade.Shin was just barely capable of blocking the strike, even while using both blades.The False Mihawk was durable and packed quite a punch.Shin found that out the hard way, when he was close enough the False Mihawk headbutted Shin.

Shim stumbled back and he was just barely able to regain his senses in time to roll out of the way of the massive blade coming down on where he had been lying.

The next strike was blocked, a hard thing to do from a lying position but he managed to do so.But that didn't mean the threat had passed, Mihawk's blade may have been stopped but he continued to push down and Shin was having a hard time mustering enough strength in that position to prevent Mihawk's stab.

"Agh."Shin groaned as the blade made contact with his skin after pressing though his clothing and then sinking a few millimeters into his chest."Like hell I'm going to be done in by an illusion!"Shin yelled.His refusal to be defeated ignited the Mystic Mist mode.His pride activated the inner power that made a thick mist appear out of the blue.

As the mist thickened something odd happened, the illusion started to blur.No longer was it a dead on copy of Mihawk, it almost seemed as if the illusion was getting static like a TV with a bad reception.A more intelligent pirate might've assumed that the illusions were light based and that the light was having a hard time getting trough the mist. Shin though just thought this was a good time to strike.

"Aki Kaigan: Juujikei!"Shin slashed with both blades, trough the illusionary blade and then trough the illusionary Mihawk.The figure's eyes glossed over and then the illusion melted away.

"Heh, barely a scratch on me." Shin breathed out a sigh of relief, that was a close call.If that blade had gone in a few inches more......Well let's just say the crew would've been short one crew member.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 25, 2009)

*Katana Island*

A few days earlier

"Read it back Jim" a sophisticated voice said
"Yes mi lord"

The tall man picked up the piece of paper and held it up to his face.

"Your nakama has been taken by I Lord Hander Wint for a private tournament on Katana Island. Your friend will be returned to you when he/she is finished competing in my tournament. 

Please do not look for them because Katana Island isn't plotted on any map, rest assured if your friend is competent enough they will be returned in good health. 

Signed Lord  Hander Wint"
"Good show Jim" 
"Now I want 14 of those signed and sealed with the Wint Family crest"
"Right away mi lord"

Hander rolled his wheel chair over to a wall with over 200 screens all showing different things and different land scapes. Some showed thick forests others showed thicker mangroves. Some showed snowy mountians with scary creatures others showed barren desert. Show were under water and shower hulking sea kings. He nodded with approval as he scanned the TV screens

"Based on the bounties of a few of this year's participants I expect a good show"

_The Present_

"I have all the letters ready mi lord and I know the location of all the participants"
"Well lets get this show on the road"
"Don't forget to leave the letters Jim"
"I won't forget mi lord"

Jim nodded and walked forward and blinked his eyes

"If that blade had gone in a few inches more......Well let's just say the crew would've been short one crew member."

Jim tapped him on his shoulder and the two men disappeared

Jim popped up and saw his next target in combat with a marine. Jim looked at the two for a bit

"Who's he you sent for reinforcements?"
"The Great Red..." 

Jim disappeared and tapped him on his shoulder and they vanished. Next he appeared in a room with a woman with golden blond hair was sitting deep in meditation her eyes shot open when he appeared. 

"Who are..." she began

She reached for her sword but he was behind her before she could draw and they were gone. 

He appeared on the deck of a ship as a huge furry creature walked away from a man sun bathing and tapped him on the shoulder and they vanished. He reappeared on the same ship in a different room with a man reading a folder and tapped him on the shoulder spilling all the papers on the floor. He appeared on the same ship again, a woman with a wrench in her hand was fixing some piping and a man stood next to her holding a sabre and reading an inscription. The man seemed to know he was coming and was starring directly at where he appeared. Jim took a few seconds before he could land a touch on the man. That was the hardest his job ever was.

He appeared in a room with a sleeping man 

"_I'm the best in the world the only undefeated..._" 

He walked over and touched him and the were gone

He appeared on a wet ship deck and where a group of fishmen were talking

"Who the hell is..." he touched one with a long nose and they were gone

He appeared on a battle field where a man was fighting with a woman he attempted to touch the man but his hand phased through him. He blinked and waited until the illusions were dispersed by the woman he was fighting and tapped him on the shoulder.

He appeared in a bar to the surprise of the patrons blinked and appeared behind a girl drinking a cola and touched her and they were gone.

He appeared in a room with two people in a deep embrace and touched the both of them and they disappeared

He reappeared on the same ship and touched a different woman and they were gone 

He appeared on a marine ship behind a marine

"I didn't lose you retarded mime, she attacked me after I kicked his..." the man was saying but he was cut off when Jim touched him on his shoulder.

Jim appeared in the room with Hander 

"I got them all mi lord, the letters were left in plain sight"
"Good good"
"They are all in the rooms right?"
"Yes mi lord, we are ready to broadcast"
"Good"

Hander rolled over to a den den mushi and poked at it with his cane

A small screen in each room turned on and displayed the exact same thing

"I know you must be wondering where you are but all will be answered in due time"
"I would first like to introduce myself, I am Lord Hander Wint"
"The reason you are here is to prove to me which of you is the best rookie swordsman"
"I know a few of you have been trying your swords on the walls of the containment rooms but it won't wont. They are made of something akin to diamond"
"There are three zones on this island"

He continues to talk as videos of the different zones show on teh screens"

"The blade zone, The guard zone and The Hilt zone"
"As you can see they are all very different"
"Your task will be to get through the zones to the coliseum"
"But it won't be an easy hike"
"There will be swordsmen and dangerous animals in each zone"

The screen flashed with shots of different swordsmen and animals from humongous tigers to man eating plants to huge fire breathing lizards in the desert to huge fur covered gorilla beast in the snow covered mountains.

"Oh the waters around the island are infested with sea kings taken from the calm belt so trying to swim away is ill advised"
"On to how you will be judged" Hander said with a smile
"You will be given style points based on how you go through the different zones and fight with what ever opponents you may come across"
"Including each other" Hander added with a smile 
"Food is scattered throughout the island, you may have to fight with each other or animals for it though"
"I will be putting collars on all of you to monitor your movements"
"I know you are thinking you'll never let that happen"
"You don't have a choice"

Thick gas began to pour into the room

"See you at the coliseum" Hander said and the screen shut off


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2009)

*With Flynn...*
He heard absolutely nothing of what Lord Hander even said. In fact he still sleeps on the floor of his cell, dreaming that he's a mega rich talking Duck swimming through a vault of gold coins.  

"See you at the coliseum."

As the gas pours into the room, Flynn narrows his eyes, "Leave me alone Mom I don't want to go to school today..." he mumbles. 

_*With Helen...*_
Helen had tried to slash at the walls of her room repeatedly  but the material was so hard she was afraid that even her sword might break. So with nothing left to do she sat down in the room to meditate. No reason to waste energy without knowing her enemy yet she thinks to herself. 

As Lord Hander's face comes on the screen of her wall, she opens her eyes and stares at the man's face intently and listens to his words. 

"Tournament?" she mutters to herself questioningly. 

Her eyes widen as she recognizes several of the faces of the swordsmen being shown. "No way I'm going to be collared like some beast," she promises. Suddenly gas fills her room. Helen takes a quick deep breath and tries to hold out for as long as she can. Almost ten minutes later her face becomes so red that she has no choice but to open her mouth and breath. After the first breath she falls asleep onto the floor.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 25, 2009)

_*With James*_

He looks around at his cell, "Eh...Where the hell am I?" he says scratching his head, "And I was in the middle of a fight dammit!" he said slamming his fist into the wall.

He takes a closer look at the wall, "Harder than I thought," he took another punch at it and shook his hand. He then nods, "Yes...very hard..." he says as if he has made a great discovery.

A man's face appears on a screen and begins to talk. Before he can get too into his speech James draws one of his swords and points it at the screen, "Get me back to my fight bastard!"

Hander continued to talk, "Don't ignore me!" however Lord Hander couldn't hear a word he was saying. He ignores the description of the island and simply stands there with his arms crossed, "Dumbass...I'm obviously the best Rookie Swordsmen," he says rolling his eyes.

The pictures of the animals come up, including the gorillas, "Dumbass...I'm obviously the best Gorilla too," he said, shifting into Gorilla Point for a moment.

He speaks of the sea kings and how the competitors should not attempt to leave, "Dumbass...I can't swim...Then again I've always wanted to try to walk on water," he ponders for a moment, imagining himself running on the seas of the Grand Line.

Lord Hander then informed them about the collars, "Hell no! You can't collar my ass!" and with that he sliced the screen in half, forcing the transmission to end.

"Screw this, what did he say these walls were made of, diamond?' he pulls back his sword, "Puny Diamond! You'll need more than that to stop me!" he charges at the wall when suddenly the gas hits the unsuspecting monkey swordsmen. He is instantly knocked out, and goes into a running slam into the wall.

Eric vs First Mate "*Achoo!" of the "*Achoo!" Pirates.

The long limbed man threw a punch at Eric, "My name is Li Juken!" he then attempts a round house kick, "Of the Skull Smasher Pirates!" Eric dodges both attacks, "Too hard to remember!" he leaps into the air and slams his foot into Eric's chest.

He grabs hold of his foot and twists it, "No, I just don't care!" he then slams the man down into the ground, "Chain Whip!" he swings his chair arm down and into the downed Pirate.

Li rolls backwards and gets back to his feet, "Soru!" just as he gets back up Eric is right in front of him. He slams his fist into the man's gut, but he takes the blow and slams his fists into Eric's chest, sending him backwards.

As he flies backwards, "Chain Bullet!" the attack hits right into Li's shoulder, "Geppou!" he uses this to prevent him from crashing into a tree. 

He geppous into the air above Li's head, "Chain Leg Cannon!" he leg turns into a chain and slams right into the top of his head. He quickly retracts the chain, "Soru!" in a flash he is right next to his opponent. _"Please work..."_ He pulls back his hand, "Shigan!" 

His finger pierces right through his opponent's chest, "Chain Bullet!" the chain shoots through his chest and out the other side, "Ghuh..." he says in pain. 

"That's not all..." he sorus backwards, ripping the chain out of his chest, *"Chain Shigan!"* Li is already throwing another punch that is headed straight for him. Eric thrusts his finger forward, and as it reaches it's maximum speed a chain fires out of it and it pierces right through the pirate.

The fist keeps coming at Eric, but stops inches before he face, "Ugh..." the 1st mate falls to the ground, clenching his chest. Eric retracts his chain, "Next time send the Captain..." he says heading back through the island searching for the others.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 25, 2009)

_Primevil Island_

Getting bored of seeing Elza lose for the 16th time in roulette, Rek decided to take a stroll around the strange island they were in. Yumi, Greize and Elza went with him, the latter still fuming over having lost at roulette. 

"The foliage here is quite peculiar, don't you agree my dear Yumi?" Rek said, looking at the trees. 

"Agreed. They look nothing like the trees you normally find in a tropical island." 

The 4 of them continued to walk around the island, Rek and Yumi noting how strange the foliage was, Greize imagining some monsters hiding behind the trees, and Elza simply enjoying the stroll.

They reach a clearing, upon which they found another pirate ship.

"Interesting...let's look around, shall we?"


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 25, 2009)

*Katana Island*

_With Dreyri
_
Dreyri dropped onto the floor. He woke up and looked around

"_This isn't my room_" Dreyri said looking around
"_Imma get the fuck out of here_" he said

He reached for his sword and flicked the blade the sword lit on fire and it began to envelope his body and suddenly went out died out 

"_What the hell is going on_" he thought

The air became thin and what he did hit him like a brick, he had burnt all the air out of the room with his fire. He sat and tried to slow his breathing when Hander's face appeared on the screen he was barely lucid enough to hear what he was saying before gas began to pour into the room.

_With Sontei_

He dropped into the room and looked around. He pulled his swords free and attempted to cut the wall 

"Coral Cross" he did the attack and the attack slammed into the wall and nothing
"I don't know what that is but it didn't sound like anything I ever cut" Sontei said
"I'm going to sleep" he said and lay down on the ground

Hander's voice woke him up, he missed part of the talk but he heard the importat part about the collars

"You humans aren't going to collar me" he said and pulled his swords free 

Gas began to pour into the room

"I'm going to kill you Hander Wint" Sontei said as he allowed the gas to take him

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Fire and Smirnov got back to the ship

"I'm going to make sure Dreyri hasn't drowned in his own vomit" Fire said

She walked off toward Dreyri's room, she knocked on the door and went in

"He's not here" she said sniffing the room
"Someone else was here" she said looking around the room frantically

She noticed a note stuck to the wall. She ran over to the wall and tore it free and read the note. Her orange eyes lit on fire

"Nobles" she said through gritted teeth

She ran to the infirmary to see the place covered with blood and Smirnov sitting on the bed with Akawana sewing up wounds. He had his gourd in his hand and he drank from it. She stood there for a few second to try to gather her words together. She was too angry to talk

"*Vhat is vrong?*" Smirnov said sloshing some of the contents of his gourd on the wound Akawana was working on
"I told you not to do that" Akawana said angrily not even noticing Fire
"They took Drey" she finally managed to get together

Smirnov got to his feet almost knocking Akawana over

"*Who took him?*"

She read the letter aloud, Smirnov's face looked deep in thought as he sat down 

"*This is not good*"
"*Go find Marc and get him back here*" Smirnov said
"*Akawana my dearest, you think you will be done with me before Fire gets back?*" Smirnov asked
"If you stop sloshing that horrible mixture all over my hands I can definitely finish before she gets back"

Smirnov looked at her and smiled and took a long drink from his gourd and corked it

"*Do your vorst*" he said with a smile

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Rensuei slashed at the air where the man stood seconds before

"What in Oda's name" Rensuei said looking around frantically
"There's a note" Nila said

She read the note aloud

"What the hell is this" Rensuei said angrily
"Humans think they can just take fishmen and do what they want with them?"
"Ren it says he took others too, other humans"
"I don't care about that he took my nakama" Rensuei said his anger burning
"Yow calm down, wat can you do about it?" Ginkai said looking at him
"I'm going to find Katana island and get him back"
"It's said here that the island isn't plotted" Nila said looking down at the note
"Not plotted for humans maybe, nobles control what they are told"
"We will find it" Rensuei said angrily
"Nila you start looking in your books"
"Only fishman written books"
"I'm going to search for a fish that knows something" Rensuei said as he ran and dove off the boat
"He's so impulsive" Kai said shaking his head
"I wonder if he knows an admiral will be sent to defend any noble that is attacked" Nila said
"I read that in a book once"

Ginkai started laughing like a mad man

"Yuh tink dat rass mad man care bout Admiral or any a dem tings"
"All him care bout is him friends"
"Is out job to mek sure him doh kill himself and us in di process"

Kai and Kilik exchanged looks and shook their heads

*Aboard The Arch Angel
*
Nicobi finished cooking up a huge meal of dinosaur steaks and friend potato. He was very proud of himself. He went around the ship calling everyone the the dining area. He walked into the training room 

"Helen?" 
"Anji told me you were in here"

He looked around 

"Hmm I wonder where she is"

He noticed a note on the wall and walked over to it and pulled it off and read through it and his eyes widened 

"What the hell is up with out luck and nobles" Nicobi said angrily

He ran full speed up to the dining room where everyone was sitting around talking

"Bad news guys" he said 

Everyone stopped what they were doing and looked at him as he read the note. Jaws were on the ground by the time

"Mat what are we going to do?" Nicobi said looking worried


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 25, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Tetra threw Marc unceremoniously into the bed, Marc grunted contently as he began to drift off. "Thats my boy" Tetra said with a slight smile as she patted him. Suddenly Fire burst down the door, however Marc still lay face down on the bed in a state of half consciousness. "A noble has captured Dreyri for some insane tournament!" Fire raged. Tetra quickly clapped a hand to Fire's mouth but it was too late. Marc's eyes snapped open and the room grew heavy with his gravity. Tetra pushed Fire behind a wall just as a dark pulse went off obliterating a massive part building. Fire had driven her knives into the ground to prevent the shock wave from knocking her back and Tetra had attached herself to the floor with friction.

Marc rose from the bed like a possessed soul before landing gently on the ground. The air radiated with his fury as another pulse went off decimating the remains of the building. There were moans and groans from the few survivors but for the most part everyone was killed in the blast. "Marc, please" Tetra said bursting forward towards him. She held him in an embrace and he looked down at the top of her head curiously.  "Gather the fucking crew" Marc said darkly as Tetra calmed him. "There has to be a fucking outpost on this island, we are going to fucking attack it and I want some FUCKING ANSWERS!" he roared loudly. Fire and Tetra nodded curtly and the trio disappeared from the ruins towards *The Black Sword.*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

*Jessie's dream...*
Commodore Jessie Roseo stands over a beaten Tatsu with her giant warhammer in her grip. Her uniform is ripped to shreds and her face slightly blackened, scorchmarks run up and down her arms. Their battle had raged on for hours, destroying the countryside of the island around them, but finally Jessie had won. 

Jessie locks eyes with Tatsu. His glare shows nothing but contempt and a savage hatred for her. "Do you accept your crimes you Dragon piece of filth?" she asks him, "And in the name of Absolute Justice, repent?" 

"Never!" Tatsu growls at her. 

Jessie reaches down and grabs him by the throat, lifting him to the air and leaning his face close to her own. "As expected," she mutters, then kisses him on the lips. "Tatsu Brimtale I hereby find you guilty as charged..." she proclaims in a voice of authority before lopping his head off with one swing of her warhammer. 

"DANG IT JESSIE WAKE UP!!!" a voice screams. 

Jessie suddenly awakens, sitting up boltright in a cold sweat. Annie kneels beside her, holding her shoulder. "That was a nightmare!" Jessie exclaims while panting heavily. 

She takes a minute to compsoe herself, "What happened anyway?" she asks Annie. 

The gunslinger shrugs and shows her a note, "I don't know but Shin's been kidnapped so we need to round up the others pronto!"


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 26, 2009)

*Lancaster Island, with the Black Sword Pirates
*
The three of them ran through the streets toward The Black Sword

"Why did you have to do that" Tetra asked Marc
"The marines will be on out asses now"
"That's the fucking point I want to have a chat with them" Marc said
"Ohh I just remembered" Fire said
"This better be important"
"There was a marine outpost on this island"

Marc stopped suddenly and turned to face her

"What do you mean was?" Marc said looking into her eyes
"I mean it was there earlier but it's not there anymore" Fire said
"What the fuck happened to it" Marc said impatiently
"Smirnov happened to it" Fire said

Tetra looked at Fire her eyes almost popping out her head

"How bad is it?"
"That lil show Marc just put on is nothing compared to how he left that base" Fire said
"It's just a pile of rubble and bodies"
"Fuck meeee" Marc said rolling his eyes
"We need to go to the next island then" Marc said
"I want some fucking answers" he said as he began to run again

Fire and Tetra nodded and they started toward the boat again

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream*

Lin walked up stairs onto the deck she saw Usagi walking toward her with the usual alcohol and cigar.

"Hey panda man" she said affectionately

She rubbed the fur on his belly and hugged him

"You seen Flynn?"
"Why would you be looking for Flynn?" Usagi asked
"I just wanted to ask him something"
"He was on the deck chair sleeping a moment ago" Usagi said motioning toward the chair

Lin walked over to the chair and found a note

"What is this now" she said
"Flynn leaving love letters?"

She opened the note and read it

"Usagiiiiii" she said groaning
"Come read this" 

The huge panda man turned and hurried over and took the note from her


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 26, 2009)

Lupe in Katana Island

Lupe remained calm and listend to what the man had to say. Yet she was uneasy what would happen to Zero. _"Zero,i hope you are ok"_ she then got madand trhew her katana to the wall. Tears came down her eyes. She then looked up and said " I will make it worth everyone while."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

_*The Pirates Dream...*_
Usagi takes the letter from Lin and reads it, scratching his furry chin thoughtfully. 

"Oh well good for him," he mumbles and throws the note over the railing and into the water.

Lin looks at Usagi in shock, "How could you do that?!" she exclaims, "I thought he was your friend?"  

Usagi laughs and while uncorking one of the win jugs from his belt, "You don't know Flynn that well but I've known him for the last three years." He takes a huge gulp of wine, then offers her some. Lin however shakes her head.

"Flynn is an attention whore," Usagi continues, "He once made me and this girl we used to travel with think he was kidnapped by bandits just to get this particular girl to worry over him. Then there was another time when he staged his own arrest to make us bust him out but it was really just a diversion for him to rob a bank....he's done it dozens of times." 

"So you see, Flynn is probably somewhere laughing his ass off right now expecting us to get all riled up and rescue him, even though he really doesn't need it," Usagi smiles knowingly at Lin, "Trust me, Flynn isn't fooling me this time."


----------



## dark0 (Aug 26, 2009)

Akuhana looks down in horror and disgust, she sees the two tanto and they are unless tiny insignificant, she was in raged and she quickly ran up a tree and looked for the closest possible man to fight so she could more swords or find the owner of her swords. She looked up from the tree and the closest man was wearing quite an obvious red coat. She jumped off the tree and tried to ambush him before she left him.

She went full transformation and shot web lines through the forest making falling trap nets and just thing to hold him while she finished him with a spray of web, she waited setting up traps for his arrival. You?re dead once you take a step into my territory.



Zero looked around his waist happy she must have my sword I won?t have to fight for it I just wish it would be easier to find her. He went half transformation and practiced his energy channeling in the air he created a large slash in the air after he leaped high into the sky to try and find someone or even his old sword. 

He didn?t see anyone at first so he rushed into the forest blazing by trees and he was confronted by a group of three big pigs so he practiced his sword skills, he swiftly chopped trees into their way and cut the line of sight off so he could speed kill them. He finished off the group and then set a fire in an open area to signal some enemies and have lunch so relax and see if anyone could help him.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 26, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream*

Lin looked at Usagi thoughtfully

"I guess you know him much better than I do"
"Lets go then" she said jumping and ruffling the fur on the top of his head
"What do you think we'll find on this island?" she asked
"I need some new shoes these are all worn" she said 

She bent down and took one off and stuck her finger through a hole in the sole of it.

*Wrenchi Island with TFAJ
*
Karl got to his feet and surveyed the yard, things seem to be under control. He had his gulls flying around the courtyard and he was cycling thought what they saw. He saw Prince fighting a woman, he stopped on that gull to watch the fight. All of a sudden a man appeared and grabbed at Prince but he missed and grabbed an illusion. The man disappeared 

"Who the hell was that" Karl said getting to his feet

He kept the vision in his head and continued to watch the fight. The man appeared again and this time succeeded and they both disappeared.

"What the hell just happened" Karl said in shock

The woman looked around frantically, expecting a sneak attack but Prince never re-appeared. The woman turned and began attacking marines with her thunder attacks

"This is bad" Karl said

He ran over to Rune and passed his hands along the chains and the cloak. The chains unwrapped and dug into the ground and he buttoned the cloak at his neck.

"Best if I go for the element of surprise" Karl said to himself
"I can't fight her for too long"

Karl moved closer to her. She used one of her thunder attacks to fry an unsuspecting marine. She turned on another but Karl intercepted the attack with one of the life sized gulls. the bolt of electricity struck the steel gull and nothign happened. She looked around in wonder for the source of the gull. Karl made his tiny gulls spray forth toward her. She dodged quite a few some hit her then she slammed the sticks together and a wave of electrical energy shot outward from her.

"OK, got her speed and reaction time" Karl said
"Time to finish this"


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 26, 2009)

*Aboard The Archangel*

Anji sat around, with those on the boat, choosing to talk for once instead of simply meditate as was his usual habit when Nicobi rushed in.

"Bad news guys" he said 

Everyone stopped what they were doing and looked at him as he read the note. Jaws were on the ground by the time

"Mat what are we going to do?" Nicobi said looking worried.

Anji wasn't sure what they should do, but he knew that he'd do anything to help his crew.  He hadn't had companions in a long time and he wasn't about to sit back and not help them when they were in need.

*With Jack*

"Let me out of this cell you bastards! I don't have time for this!" Jack yelled as he raged inside his cell on Katana Island. "Damn, just when I recover some of my memories, this happens!"

Jack paced some more around his room before finally stopping and calming himself.  "No, I've got to calm myself.  I'm not strong enough yet for what needs to be done, I've still got a long ways to go before I recover all my strength."  The memories Jack had regained were fragments related to when he entered the program that had given him his new body, some of his early training, and of Rose, a woman whom he still couldn't fully remember but knew that he should care for.  

"This tournament may actually be the best thing for me," Jack thought to himself as he finally calmed down, "I need to test my strength and get stronger, this is the perfect place for that."


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 26, 2009)

-On the Little Tree Pirates Ship-

Bolt sighed as he laid on the deck with his beanie covering his eyes. "Sure feels good having these weights back on."  All he could hear was the occasional bickering from Nick/Dave.  "At least its peaceful without James around screaming that nonsense of his."
"CHRIS!  GET DOWN HERE!"
He raises his beanie and sighs.  "Well that was short-lived."  He stands up and leans on the railing, staring down at Belle Kayne and Eve.  They seemed to be surrounded by a large number of bags.  "Now how can I help you three fine ladies?" he asks in a poor country accent.
"Just bring these bags up, will ya?"
Bolt jumps down and sarcastically salutes her.  "Yes, ma'am."
"What's with the attitude?"
"Eh, its nothing.  Just kinda bored is all.  Can't wait to get off this island and get going."
Belle shrugs her shoulders.  "Where exactly is it that you need to get there in such a hurry."
"You know..." he looks up into the distance, "I don't know..."
"Just bring everything up, swine."
Bolt swirls his hand and bows, "Oh yes, great amazon."
She bashes him in the back of the head with her spear, knocking him face first into the ground.  "Enough of the sarcasm," she coldly says as she walks back on board.
Kayne puts her hands on her hips and tilts her head.  "And here I thought she tired herself out with those men earlier."
"I think Chris brings the worse out of her."
Bolt gets up, rubbing the back of his head.  "Thanks for the concern."
*"No problem,"* they both reply.
Then he puts on a grin and nudges his elbow.  "And whats this fight I've heard about, now?"
"Meh, just a few goons thinking they could take advantage of us." 
Bolt raises his eyebrow.  "Really now?"
"I kinda feel sorry for them."
"Yeah, Eve did quite a number on a few of them.  Especially that first guy.  But whatever, at least we got a pretty penny outta all this."  She raises a bag with a Berri symbol on it.
"I see we've become thieves now."
"We're pirates.  Besides, I like to think of it as 'payment'."
"Whatever."  He then grabs a few bags and throws them over his shoulder.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 26, 2009)

With Shin

Needless to say Shin didn't appreciate being "bagged" and about to be "tagged", he had no idea where he was or how he got there but he did now that those walls weren't going to stop him."The world's strongest of the future won't be stopped by aching diamonds."He had misunderstood the Lord's words, instead of akin.....A word he didn't recognize he believed they were made of diamonds that were aching and so weren't as strong as real ones.

"Squal! Squal! Squal!"He unleashed several of those attacks again the walls but they did not even show the slightest sign of budging."When I get my hands on that mothe....."The gas poured as Shin tried to airblast it away, he passed out.It was a good idea to blast the air away but since there was nowhere to blast it to it did little to prevent him from passing out.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 26, 2009)

*Katana Island*

_At the Mansion
_
"Did you put on the collars and swap the swords Jim?"
"Yes mi lord" Jim answered
"Great" he said clapping his hands together 
"Lets wake them up and get this show on the road"
"Yes mi lord"

Hander rolled over to the den den mushi again, he poked a button and a loud alarm blared at the detention center. He let it go on for about a minute and began another broad cast.

"Well now that you've been collared and I can track your movements and see your fights though the collar we are ready to start" 
"As you will notice your swords have been switched"
"You may recognize the swords you have in your possession as well as you may not"
"This first part I will give you a chance to get to know your fellow swordsman before we really get started"

He pushed another button and the doors to the rooms in the detention center opened. The rooms lead into a huge circular room with a see through roof allowing the sun to spill into the room illuminating the room.

"I'll give you guys a chance to switch swords back and get to know each other"
"I will give the top 5 scores at the end of ever zone"
"Good luck" 

Hander pushed another button to cut off the broadcast. He rolled over to the wall of screens and began to survey them.

"Lets get this show on the road" he said with a smile


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 26, 2009)

-With Daisuke-

He walks toward the main entrance of town, where they had seen the sign that had fallen as they entered.  He sighs.  "Its probably best that she doesn't get too involved.  
At that moment, Kuro steps out from behind the fallen sign, wielding dual kukri knives.  
"What do you want!"
Dai takes out his lolipop.  "Glad you could make it."

-With Kana-

She lurks in the shadows, watching two guards standing in front of a doorway.  They begin talking to each other.
"So why even bother keeping her alive?"
"Think about it, numskull.  He'd have no incentive to give up those plans if she's dead.  She's all we got to bargain with."

Kana steps out of the shadows and begins walking over toward them with her classic big smile.
"Hey boys~  Would you mind letting me in there?"
"W-Who are you?"  He raises his sword.
"Hey, that's not nice~"
She takes out a club from her case, and swings it, knocking both men out.
"You should treat a lady nicely~"
She quickly runs opens the door to find a lone woman sitting on a chair, staring out a window.
"I'm getting you out of here."

-With Daisuke-

Ser runs around another corner, followed shortly by Dai.  There is a clear cut on his chase as he angrily chases Ser.
"GET BACK HERE!"  He stops and takes out one of his crossbows and takes aim.  Ser turns another corner, barely managing to avoid the arrow Dai had shot.
"Damn it!" 
Guards appear, attracted by the noise Dai and Ser were making.
"What's happening."
"Almost had the damn guy.  Its only a matter of ti-"
At that moment, Dai noticed Kana jumping from roof to roof, carrying someone in her arms.  She was being pursued by other guards as well.
"Damn it, why'd she have to get involved!"


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 26, 2009)

-With Daisuke-

He walks toward the main entrance of town, where they had seen the sign that had fallen as they entered.  He sighs.  "Its probably best that she doesn't get too involved.  
At that moment, Kuro steps out from behind the fallen sign, wielding dual kukri knives.  
"What do you want!"
Dai takes out his lolipop.  "Glad you could make it."

-With Kana-

She lurks in the shadows, watching two guards standing in front of a doorway.  They begin talking to each other.
"So why even bother keeping her alive?"
"Think about it, numskull.  He'd have no incentive to give up those plans if she's dead.  She's all we got to bargain with."

Kana steps out of the shadows and begins walking over toward them with her classic big smile.
"Hey boys~  Would you mind letting me in there?"
"W-Who are you?"  He raises his sword.
"Hey, that's not nice~"
She takes out a club from her case, and swings it, knocking both men out.
"You should treat a lady nicely~"
She quickly runs opens the door to find a lone woman sitting on a chair, staring out a window.
"I'm getting you out of here."

-With Daisuke-

Ser runs around another corner, followed shortly by Dai.  There is a clear cut on his chase as he angrily chases Ser.
"GET BACK HERE!"  He stops and takes out one of his crossbows and takes aim.  Ser turns another corner, barely managing to avoid the arrow Dai had shot.
"Damn it!" 
Guards appear, attracted by the noise Dai and Ser were making.
"What's happening."
"Almost had the damn guy.  Its only a matter of ti-"
At that moment, Dai noticed Kana jumping from roof to roof, carrying someone in her arms.  She was being pursued by other guards as well.
"Damn it, why'd she have to get involved!"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2009)

With Joseph/Jason-

The two brothers run over to where the ships are docked. "Supply pocket expel!" Joseph shouts as wood, hammers and nails land in a nice neat pile between the ships. "Right! we need more!" Jason shouts. "Right! let's go back to town!" The two brothers run off, coming back a few moments later and dropping off more wood, hammers and nails. "Think that's enough?" Jason turned to him. "Not sure.. i've never actually you know... worked as a carpenter before..." Bolt, Belle, Eve and Kayne lean over the rail. "What are you guys up to?" Belle asked.

*"Building wings for the ships."* they both answer. "And why would you build wings for a ship....?" She asks again.* "So it can fly!"* The two shout once more. "How the hell do you expect a ship to fly!?"Belle shouts one last time. *"It needs to fly! We have to reach the sky!" *The brothers shout again. "What's in the sky?" Kayne tilted her head. "*Stuff." *They both turn away and rush off. "*WE'LL EXPLAIN WHEN WE GET THE WINGS BUILT!"
*
They then slam into Anax, Rex and Nolan.* "PERFECT!" *The two shout. *"Rex, Nolan, Anax you have to help us build wings on the ship!" *Jason and Joseph grab them by the arms and bring them, over to their pile of wood. Anax dropping down the wood he was carrying and smirking. "So! We'll be building wings onto the ship!" Rex blinked. "Ah... why do we be needin wings?" He asked. 

*"SO WE CAN GO TO SKY ISLAND!"* Joseph and Jason shout. "There's no such thing as sky island!" Belle screams. "LIES! THE OLD MAN SAID THERE WAS!" Joseph pointed at Belle. "Right! He said it was true! and he's over 130 so he must know what he's talking about!" Jason added. "Or he's crazy." Kayne blinks. "If jason wants to go to sky island we go to sky island!" Eve shouts. "I'll help build wings~" She jumps down and grabs onto Jason's arm. *"Ahaha!"* Jason cheers as he, Joseph, Eve and Anax begin constructing the wings for the ship.

"How, Exactly, Do you plan on getting into the sky?" Kayne asked. "Big stream that shoots into the sky." Joseph answered. "And wouldn't that kill us?" Belle asked. "Normally, the fall would." Jason answered. "But there will be an island to stop us. so no." He went back to work. "Im not entirely sure what to think." Bolt rubbed his chin. "On the one hand, an island in the sky is pretty awesome... on the other hand... i don't feel like dying."

Joseph and Jason quickly appear behind Bolt. "You know... there are angels in the sky...." Joseph whispers into his ear. "Angels don't wear clothes you know... as they can't feel shame..." Jason adds. "Angels you say...." Bolt soon stands with them as they are building the wings. "PERVERT!" Belle shouts. "It's not perverted... it's.. it's always been my dream to see an angel!" 

Rex just sighs and picks up a saw. "Wellp... no point in fighten with em!" He laughed and began helping with the project. "Guess i got no choice in this matter." Nolan sighs and lifts up a plank of wood for Jason to cut. "I swear..." Belle facepalms and turns around. "You know they are going to kills us right?" Kayne turns to Belle. "If we die at least they'll get to see their sky island...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 26, 2009)

*Katana Island*

James comes to and shakes his head, "Heh, I must have broken out of that room," since he sliced the screen in half before he could hear about the gas, he just assumes he busted out. Why he is waking up now is still a mystery to him, but he doesn't care.

He spots several other people in the room, "Eh? Who the hell are you bastards?" he said scratching his head. He went to reach for his blades but he felt something different when he grasped the hilt.

He looks down and sees that there are two different blades strapped to his side, "EEEEH!" he checked his back, there was a long blade there as well, "What the hell is this shit!" he shouted outraged. 

He gets a firm grip on one of the blades, "Hm...this one looks familiar..." he thinks back to that weird thing hosted by that annoying Noble. He recalled taking a look at the blade but the man that held it is just a blurred vision in his mind, "Or was it a girl..." he says trying to recall the event.

He takes a closer look and spots a man across the room, with five blades, his five blades, "You!" he shouted and points a finger at him, "Those are my swords dammit!" he starts walking over to him.

With the LTP-

Nick pops his head over the side of the railing, "Wings?" he thinks about it for a moment but before he can say anything else David takes over, "Forget the wings! We need a freakin' cannon!" he imagines a complicated cannon mounted on the front of the ship, the cannon being several times larger than the ship itself.

Nick leaps down and picks up some wood, "So, need some help with these wings?" he quickly switches personalities, "Cannon dammit! Caaaannon!" he stomps the ground several times in frustration.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 26, 2009)

-With the LTP-

As all the men, and Eve, begin to construct the wings for their ships, Kama appears in the middle of it all in a puff of smoke.  He raises a finger and asks, "Aren't we all forgetting something?"
Jason and Joe hand him a saw.  "Less talky."
"More wingy."
Kama looks at the saw, but then drops it on the ground.  "That's not what I'm talking about.
"Can't say I have the slightest clue about what you're talking about."
"Sorry, mate.  We're a little preoccupied."
"If you guys would just-"
Eve looks up and glares.  "Jason has given us orders, and we must fulfill them."
"I understand that, its just-"
"QUIT YOU'RE YAPPIN' AND GET TO WORK!  THE SHIPS WON'T GROW WINGS THEMSELVES!  SPARTATATATATA!"
"You know, now that you mention it, I think we-"
"WE NEED A CANON!"  Nick/Dave shakes his head.  "No we don't!  We need to help with these wings... for some reason...  He shakes his head again.  "Canon!  No!  Canon!  No!"
"I think they're trying to say that"

And then, Kama, Belle, Nolan and Kayne simultaneously say, *"James is missing."*
The rest go, *"So?"*
The quartet fall over.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 26, 2009)

*Katana Island*

Dreyri awoke with drool from his mouth when the alarm started blaring. He jumped up and reached for his sword but found another much smaller sword there.

"_What the hell is this small sword_" he said as he pulled it free
"_Woo this sword feels similar to Moongarm, it's angry but so small_" he said looking at the blade
"_It feels familiar though_" he said thoughtfully

He listened to Hander and understood,

"_So someone has my sword and I have to get it back from them_" Dreyri said

The door to the room opened and he walked confidently with the sword on his back. He scanned the room briefly and saw his sword and a familiar face.

"_Aye blondie gimmie back my sword_" he said 

He pulled Nidai Kitetsu free from the scabbard on his back and ran at Helen

_With Sontei_

Sontei awoke to the sound of the alarm and his hands immediately went for his neck. He tugged at the collar a bit

"This is nonsense" Sontei said angrily

Hander came on and talked a bit but all Sontei got was that hsi swords were taken

"I just got them" Sontei said burning with rage

The fin on his back bulged under his shirt, he looked down at the single blade at his hip and pulled it free and examined the blade. 

"It's a nice sword, but it's not my sword" Sontei said calming down a bit

He slid it back into the sheathe and walked out the door when it opened. He scanned the room quickly. He ignored the strange looks that were cast at him. 

"I guess they aren't accustomed to seeing fishmen" he thought to himself

He saw Makaze and Tenkaze on the waist of a young human girl. He walked over to her as a man came out the room and began screaming at another woman. 

"I guess that's one way to do it" Sontei said as he watched him run across the room
"Not my style though"
"Excuse me human girl, you have my swords and I have your own"
"Can I have them back please" he said
"I need to be polite, I don't want to scare anyone" Sontei thought


----------



## dark0 (Aug 26, 2009)

Zero got of his cell and walked into the hall way immediately seeing his captain lupe he ran blazing towards her, but his running suddenly slowed and broke into pieces his soul was being crushed and weighted down, as a beautiful woman walk in front of him, with long red flowing hair and all black attire. Akuhana saw him and was flattered at first that he was awestruck in her beauty, then she noticed the man?s features and ran up too him and thrust his head into her chest. Oh baby, your gorgeous, why did you leave.

He could barely stutter M, Mo, m. w, what the, hell are you doing here. He couldn?t manage himself he was fear struck. She pushed him back so he could regain himself. Did you think I wouldn?t look or my own blood. Sheepishly he exclaims his underestimation of her moral sense. No I never though that you cared. Interested at her son?s words, she changed the topic to find out about him. So are you in love, no. but sadly lupe saw him and snatched her katana back as she handed him his masamune back.

Who is this girl, she is my captain, oh so you joined up with dirty pirates I always thought you were a good leader and lazy to boot, but she is so cute, is she also a dirty pirate. Annoyed by his mothers perverted and prying gestures, He grunts. As she takes this as a signal to leave she quickly runs up to Flynn and does her one of her quick schemes, she squeezes her boobs together with her arms, asks for her sword carrier back with her hand on his tanto.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2009)

Jason and Joseph stand up. "I think you are all missing the point." Joseph points at Nolan, Belle, Kayne and Kama. "James goes missing all the time." Jason adds. *"But how often do you get to fly a ship, into the sky and see an island.."* the two stand together.* "IN THE FREAKING SKY!!!!"* they both shout. "So.. an island, that probably doesn't exist, is more important then james!?" Belle shouts. "Considering we lose him all the time and somehow he always comes back just fine. yes." Jason turns around. "NO! THOSE LOOK LIKE CHICKEN WINGS!" he shouts. "Right! we need something kick ass... like demon wings or crazy bat wing!" 

"RAAT!" Sparky took a proud stance and let his wings at full. *"ooooh!!! sparky!!! good job!" *Jason and Joseph clap their hands. "Raat~" Sparky takes a proud stance. "RAAAAT~~~" then lets off a bolt of electricity. "Indeed... the perfect wing structure!" Jason nods. "Indeed indeed! We can fly twice as high with wings like those!" They both quickly go over to sparky and begin to measure his wings.* "RIGHT! EVERYONE!" *Jason and Joseph hold up sparky.* "THIS IS WHAT THE WINGS WILL LOOK LIKE!!! GET TO WORK! WE HAVE TO REACH SKY ISLAND!!!!"* they cheer. *"RIGHT CAPTAIN AND JOSEPH!"*

"I swear...." Kama facepalms. "I don't know why i bother." Nolan stopped working and light up a cigarette. *"SKY~~~ ISLAND~~~" *Joseph and Jason sing while hammering away randomly. "You know.. the only one's here with any carpeting experience are Jason and Anax...." Belle blinks. "What did Jason do...? and Eve builds weapons so she should have an idea of what to do..." Belle turned to her. "He makes masks, though we haven't sold them lately." She holds up a mask that looks exactly like luffy. "See." Kayne nods. "Those are pretty good."
*
"LESS TALKY MORE WINGS!" *They force Kama and Nolan into helping them again. "Why the hell do we do this?" Nolan asked Kama. "Because..., Jason and his brother are pretty much the same type... Jason didn't used to be like this, he was KIND of like it.. but with his brother, since they are now feeding off each other...." The two brothers laugh as they carve random fighting poses into the wood. ".... it's worse....." He facepalms.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 26, 2009)

_Primevil Island, near the Angel Pirates' ship_

"So, shall we board the ship and have a look-see of what's inside?" Rek proposed. 

Yumi seemed reluctant, as the people who own the ship might be dangerous. Greize tried to hide his fear that something might kill him in the bushes, while Elza was cuddling some sort of fanged squirrel. 

"Well then, I'll go first. If I get attacked, I blame Matyr."

Rek boarded the ship, while the rest stayed outside. The noble found the ship rather cozy, having a cultured charm unlike most pirate ships. "Someone has good taste in ship design." Rek thought as he examined the ship mast. He was no shipwright, but he did know a thing or two about excellent woodwork, since one of his father's servants was an expert woodcutter. "I wonder who owns this ship..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

Flynn awakens on the floor of his cell, his body feeling stiff. He yawns and stretches his arms as he sits up. "Where the heck am I?" he yawns. 

He takes stock of his strange new surroundings and stares at the flat screen TV mounted on the wall curiously. Oh its one of those new models he thinks to himself and he wonders if he can fit under his shirt to take with him. Finally he notices the weird collar around his neck and the two fully loaded sword carriers laying on the ground. Flynn reflexively reaches for his own two dual Tanto short swords but they are gone. 

"I don't remember going to any fantasy themed brothels," he mumbles to himself, trying to take off the collar but it won't budge. Suddenly the door to his room opens and light floods in. "Is it check out time?" he hollers through the door. He staggers to his feet and makes a mental note to ask for a refund. Before leaving he grabs up the two weird sword holders. 

"Hmm...I wonder if I can sell these," he mutters, the swords look generic but the holders look custom made. First things first though he needs to get back his dual Wazamono grade swords. Those two blades alone are worth more then his collected savings.   

As he walks into a large room with a clear dome overhead he notices that there are others there with similar dazed expressions. Guess they all had a bad time too he thinks to himself. 

"Hey does anyone know where I can find the Mistress of this brothel?" he asks loudly. 

Suddenly an older woman about 40 walks up to him, she looks younger, but Flynn can always tell the age of a woman. She flashes her cleavage at him and holds his Tanto blades towards him, asking to have back her sword carriers back.

"Ooookay," he responds.  

"Oh so these are yours?" he asks her, staring at her cleavage. She does look like the type who would run a whore house. "Listen do you run this place because I'd like to have my money back. I must've been drunk when I came here. I'm not into the whole S&M vibe anyway. Uh do you have any Dragon themed suites by any chance?"


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 26, 2009)

*Wrenchi Island with TFAJ*

Karl watched as his sea gulls were blasted away by the force of the attack.

"Yea so I'm not getting close to her" Karl said

He sent in his life sized gulls and when she reacted to them the chains burst out the ground and wrapped her up. Karl jumped high in the air and dropped out the sky the heel of his book connecting with the crown of her head. Before he landed on the ground he spun his body and kicked her in the face. The way the chains we wrapped around her she couldn't make contact with the sticks. Karl stood and watched her. The heads of the chains snapped in her face the diamonds sparkling in the sun.

"What happened to the marine you were fighting?" Karl asked

She seemed to be a bit dazed he did kick her in her head twice in the space of a few seconds that would rattle anyone's brains. He waited a few seconds and repeated his question. He realized she was struggling to touch the weapons together. A life sized gull slammed into her hand knocking one out of her hand then the other did the same and began to circle around her head.

"I asked you a question pirate" Karl said sternly 
"You'll have to kill me first, I'll never tell you anything you marine piece of shit"
"That can be arranged" Karl said

Two of the chain heads bit into her wrists while the other two opened up and rested their heads on each side of her neck.

"You can die anytime you want" 

The chains on her wrists bit into them slightly and a trickle of blood ran down each hand.

"Now are you going to answer me question or die"
"DIEEE!!!!!" she screamed

Karl shook his head and walked up to her and slammed his shin into her unguarded stomach she would have doubled over if the chains weren't holding her up. She gasped for air and he kicked her again right after she took a deep breath. He then slammed the heed of his boot into the crown of her head again.

"I can keep this up all day" Karl said
"What happened to the marine you were fighting?" Karl asked again

Karl raised his foot and held it in the air balancing perfectly on one foot. 

"Lets make it more interesting this time" Karl said
"Lemmie get some momentum, we'll see if you get your wish to die this time" 

The tiny gulls began to maketiny plat forms for karl to hop on he began to hop he went higher and higher. He readied himself for the attack that would undoubtedly shatter her skull. From this height if he executed a heel drop on her she would die. As he fell back to earth flipping over and over he heard her cry out

"He disappeared"
"A man touched him and he disappeared" she screamed out

He executed a complex flip in the air righting himself and landing on his feet.

"So you don't want to die then" Karl said with a smile
"What do you mean they disappeared?"
"We were fighting some man appeared and touched him and they were gone"

Karl left her bound with his chains and walked over to where Prince was last seen. He found a note lying on the ground

"This is a noble's seal" Karl said thoughtfully

He opened the letter and read it

"Seems he's been taken for some game by a noble"
"Nothing we can do about this" Karl said
"I'll have to make sure Commander Clemens gets this" 

Karl turned to the woman. He hit her a double roundhouse his heel connecting with her jaw twice in quick succession. She hung limp in the chains. The marines had taken the yard now most of the pirates were dead or restrained. 

"Looks like we are almost done here"  Karl said as he surveyed the yard.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

*With Helen...*
Helen awakens in her cell in a slight daze but she snaps out of it the instant she feels the collar around her neck. "No way I'm keeping this thing on" she exclaims. She tries to rip the collar off but suddenly a loud alarm blares into her cell, ringing her ears. She clutches her ears for about a minute until the alarm finally subsides. 

"What was the point of that?!" she exclaims in annoyance. It's not like anyone could sleep through that noise. Three cells away Flynn however continues sleeping. 

Hander's face comes on the screen again...
"Well now that you've been collared and I can track your movements and see your fights though the collar we are ready to start"

"As you will notice your swords have been switched"

"You may recognize the swords you have in your possession as well as you may not."

Helen quickly touches her belt and notices that her katana is gone. She spins around searching for it and notices a huge fan like curved blade. It's a real beastly looking weapon. Helen's eyes widen in shock and recognition at the blade. 

"I know that sword!" she exclaims, it was called Moongarm. Her memories flash back to that duel she had with that arrogant boy. Oh how he had annoyed her. What was his name she thinks to herself...

"Dreyri!" she blurts out. 

Suddenly the door to her cell opens. Before stepping out, Helen walks towards Dreyri's blade with a bit of caution. Even back when he fought Dreyri she could feel the raw maliciousness of that sword. Unlike her own cursed blade which Helen would describe as moody, this sword before her can best be described as "evil" in her estimation. 

She kneels down and grips the thick handle of the blade confidently, "Don't you dare fuck with me!" she tells it. The blade seems to glow with an ominous energy, but maybe its in her head she hopes. It's such a huge and cumbersome sword, practically man sized, that she can't just strap it to her belt so she hefts it awkwardly at her side.   

As she steps out of her cell she sees others in the room but right now she's only concerned with finding who has her _own_ katana. Then she spots Dreyri walking towards her. 

"Aye blondie gimmie back my sword," he said

He pulled Nidai Kitetsu free from the scabbard on his back and ran at Helen. "Back off kid!" she responds, not liking how he runs at her.  

"I see you still haven't learned any manners since we last met...." she tells him. She hefts the Moongarm with both her hands and holds it out to him. "Here take it. I wish that you had gotten rid of it honestly," she adds.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 26, 2009)

Flattered by him think she was head of a whorehouse. She decided not to cut at his throat. ?oh babe, your so cute, but We all got kidnapped by some guy and we have to fight our way to the end of the island.? She decides to flirt with him until they were let out of the big area. ?I can?t give you money but you can to me, if you need someone.? Akuhana nearly finishes talking until she starts jumping from point to point across the floor ?soru? ?uhg I?m still no good.?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2009)

*With Karma....*

Karma awoke slowly, blinking slightly. She frowned, poking the collar at her neck, but after seeing several contestants fail to yank it off she sat and listened. Eventually she reached for _Immortal Dawn_ But instead of her hands wrapping around the light, thin hilt, the closed on a large, chunky one. She froze.

A menacing aura shot up her arm, and she began sweating. _Immortal Dawn_ had been the sword Tri-blade had given her when he deemed her worthy enough to weild a true blade. It was more precious to her than her own life.

The sword seemed to react to her emotions, feeding off them...and making them stronger. Fear turned, and panic turned to hate when she saw her sword being wielded by a fishman.

"Excuse me human girl, you have my swords and I have your own" he said, approaching her.

"That's my sword!" Karma shrieked, not even hearing the rest of what he said. She whipped the large, clunky sword out of it's hilt. "Lewis-dono made it for me! GIVE IT BACK!" She lunged forward, drawing the large sword in a vicous, upward strike. "GIVE IT BACK!"

*With Prince...*

Prince woke up to a loud booming voice. "What the fuck noble!" He shouted. "We're on the same side here!" He yanked his blade from it's sheath, only to realise it wasn't his blade. "Shi...hey, this is nice," He said, admiring it. "Looks familiar...."

*With Kent....*

"Where the hell is Flynn?" Kent said, coming up on deck near Lin and Usagi. "He isn't sleeping, or in any of the girl's bathrooms." He frowned suddenly. "And for that matter, where's William and the Cyborg? I couldn't find them either."

"Kent!" Angelina said suddenly, coming up behind him. "Somebody took William!" Kent grabbed the note and read it through. He showed it to Usagi and Lin.

"What's this?" The two studied the card for a moment, then exchanged looks. "Bastards....."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 26, 2009)

*Katana Island
*
Dreyri looked at Helen with a strange look.

"_Hmm I thought we had to fight to get our swords back_" he said as she slammed Nidai Kitetsu into his scabbard and undid it
"_That was much easier than I thought it would be_" he said handing Helen the sword.

He had a healthy respect for the swordswoman he would never admit that or say it aloud though. She was the first person to beat him in a duel.

"_Hey what do you mean you wish I had gotten rid of it?_" Dreyri said as he strapped the sword and scabbard to his back
"_Moongarm is a great sword_" he said proudly

He pulled the sword free and spun it on his finger and re sheath it on his back. He let up the suppression on the sword for a second and let it's aura radiate outward. He smiled as he felt the sword blast it's aura before suppressing it again. He looked at Helen

"_So you wanna have a re-match blondie?_" he said looking directly into her blue eyes

Before she could answer he saw another familiar face

"_YOUUUUU!!!!_" he screamed and pulled Moongarm from it's scabbard

He crossed the floor where a pair of marines were exchanging weapons.

"_We aren't done yet_" Dreyri screamed

*Aboard The Arch Angel
*
Nicobi and the other exchanged looks, the room was silent. There was suddenly a sound of voices and footsteps on the deck above them. Nicobi bolted out the room and ran up onto the deck. 

He saw a small group of people looking around the deck of the boat

"Aye, who are you?" he said viciously
"Did you take Helen?" he said angrily

The rest of the crew ran up behind him and Mathias walked in front of him

"Excuse me but who are you and why are you on our ship?" Mathias said trying to stay calm


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

darkguy9944 said:


> Flattered by him think she was head of a whorehouse. She decided not to cut at his throat. “oh babe, your so cute, but We all got kidnapped by some guy and we have to fight our way to the end of the island.” She decides to flirt with him until they were let out of the big area. “I can’t give you money but you can to me, if you need someone.” Akuhana nearly finishes talking until she starts jumping from point to point across the floor “soru” “uhg I’m still no good.”



Flynn slowly absorbs the revelation that this isn't a fantasy themed brothel afterall, scratching his chin questioningly. "Oh well you've would've made a great whore anyway," he tells the woman, "You've got that Mrs. Robinson look and all." 

As she starts soruing across the ground, Flynn reaches into his pocket and takes out a card and hands it to her. "Here this is my business card. Give me a ring on the den den if you ever want to take thigs to the next level," he says. It's printed in elegant gold lettering...

_Flynn Carson's Super Happy Fun Time All Pirate Girl Extravaganza Inc.
Starring: Kaya "The Fist," Angelina The Plumber, Helen of the Mist, Commmander Beverly Clemens, and our newest star the She Dragon, Lin Shaw!_​
The fact that the company doesn't exist....yet, and that if any of the women listed on that card would beat him to pulp if they saw it, means little to Flynn. He's always been a big thinker, and he envisions the show on something he's coined as "Pay Per View", a thought he came up with after seeing the first television several years ago. It's not his fault if others just have small minds.

As he continues talking and alternately staring at Akuhana's chest suddenly out of the corner of his eye he spots a familiar, long legged, blond woman. 

"LEGS!" he screams with hearts forming in his eyes. 

Helen spins around and notices Flynn as he screams at her. She facepalms quickly but Flynn takes it as a sign of affection. 

"Why are you here!?" she mutters in revolt. 

"Yeah I know. I missed you to!!" he exclaims, running towards her and pushing past Dreyri as they intersect paths. "Watch it kid this is a man's game!" he tells him. 

He looks back at Helen and feels himself float on air. "Can't you feel it?! Its as if Oda himself has brought us together again Helen-chan! Like two wandering souls in the darkness finally brought together as one! Let us illuminate the void!" he read that in a paperback romance dime novel that he stole from a convenience store and always thought it sounded like a good pickup line.  

"I'm gonna hurl," Helen mumbles. Flynn puckers his lips and leaps at her, his arms wide open in embrace, but Helen casually sidesteps him and he faceplants into the dirt. 

"You're so cruel to me Legs....but that's why I love you!" Flynn groans while on the ground. He points at Akuhana while rubbing his nose, "That's my new whore...uh I mean girlfriend," he tells her, trying to make Helen jealous. 

"She's definitely your type," Helen tells Flynn sarcastically with her hands on her hips.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 26, 2009)

*Katana Island*
Yingoru slowly woke up from his apparent nap to see the door in front of him was now open. All that he could remember previously was a man appearing on a large flatscreen in his detention room talking about some tournament. Even though the man said the room could not be sliced open by these rookies, Yingoru foolishly tried. And failed. Miserably.

*Flashback*
"You must be taking some type of drugs if you think you're putting a collar on me." Yingoru said as he unsheathed his blade. Yingoru swung his blade in the air and fired a crescent moon shape attack at the door. Nothing happened, not even a scratch.

Yingoru then went crazy and dished out most of his sword techniques while attempting to cut the door down. "*Breath* What...kind of....shit is this.....room made of...." Yingoru said as he panted. He already tired himself out. Gas filed into the room just in time to whisk the lunar swordsman off into a deep sleep.

*Right here, right now.*
Yingoru walked out of the room into the brightly lit center where he saw other swordsmen (women) gathered as well. 

"Who're all these losers?" Yingoru said to himself. He then noticed the collar around his neck. "I'M NOT A FUCKIN' DOG!" He raged a he tried to pull the collar of with unsuccessful force. As Yingoru struggled with his neck brace, a familiar voice penetrated his ears.

_"YOUUUUU!!!!"_ he screamed and pulled Moongarm from it's scabbard

He crossed the floor where a pair of marines were exchanging weapons.

_"We aren't done yet"_ Dreyri screamed

Yingoru's eyes went wide as he noticed the swordsman who charged at him. "SON OF A BIIIIIIIIITCH!" Yingoru said as he reached for his blade. Though, as he pulled the sword out of it's sheath, he was holding a different blade. Yingoru did a double take and then slapped himself.

"WHAT THE HELL IS THIS PIECE OF CRAP?! MY GRANDMOTHER COULD MAKE A BETTER SWORD! WHERE'S MY FREAKIN' BLADE? THAT THING IS MADE OF A PIECE OF THE FUCKIN' MOON! THE FUCKIN MOOOOON!" Yingoru yelled. 

He spotted Prince standing next to him holding his blade. He quickly snatched the sword from the marine. "Gimme my shit!" Yingoru said as he snatched the blade. "Take your crap back!" Yingoru said throwing Prince's sword at him.

Yingoru turned back to face the oncoming Dreyri. "Bring it loser. I kicked your ass once and I'll do it again." Yingoru said with a smile.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 26, 2009)

*Angel Pirates*
Mathias was alarmed about Helen's status. How could she suddenly just disappear? Nothing added up to Nicobi's statement. Suddenly, footsteps on the deck of the ship was heard. Mathias relaxed his muscles and took a deep, long breath. "No need to worry Nicobi, that should be here there." Mathias said as they left the room and headed for the deck.

Once on the deck they did not see the swordswoman, but instead they see a group of newcomers whom they've neer seen before. They could have possibly abducted Helen.

"Aye, who are you?" he said viciously
"Did you take Helen?" he said angrily

"Excuse me but who are you and why are you on our ship?" Mathias said trying to stay calm. Mathias was doing his very best to supress his anger. Their ship seemed to attract all kinds of newcomers. "I'd be mindful of where you are before you answer that question." Mathias said dangerously but still in a soft tone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2009)

*With Prince...*

"Oh! It's you!" Prince says excitedly as Yingoruthrows him his falchion and takes back his Lunar Blade. "From that loser marine crew!"

_"YOUUUUU!!!!"_ he screamed and pulled Moongarm from it's scabbard

He crossed the floor where a pair of marines were exchanging weapons.

_"We aren't done yet"_ Dreyri screamed.

"Oh shit! It's you!"

Yingoru turned back to face the oncoming Dreyri. "Bring it loser. I kicked your ass once and I'll do it again." Yingoru said with a smile.

"Oh thank Oda? You'll fight him? Cause I'm really not in the mood." Prince sheathed his falchion and took off like a shot towards the wall. He leaped high into the air and climbed, using his claw to dig into the wall as a grip. He swung himself up to the rafters and grinned down at the audience. "Fighting is counterproductive to my health," He said, jauntily waving "Plus these seats are great! So move on with the ass kicking! Avast!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 26, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Katana Island*
> 
> James comes to and shakes his head, "Heh, I must have broken out of that room," since he sliced the screen in half before he could hear about the gas, he just assumes he busted out. Why he is waking up now is still a mystery to him, but he doesn't care.
> 
> ...



Shin had been inspecting the large collection of blades that had replaced his."What the the hell am I supposed to do with these?"He had two hands and now five blades.

He unsheathed one blade and held it closer for inspection.When he noticed a particular odor he sniffed once more and then frowned."It's smells like.....Monkey?"While Shin wasn't known for his sense of smell it turned out he had some kind of amazing ability to identify the smell of an monkey.

When a person approached him and yelled at him Shin yelled at him.The person claimed that those were his blades Shin was holding."Who the hell do you think you are yelling at me like that!"Shin shouted back, he was about to add expletive or two but noticed James had three blades that belonged to Shin."And get your greasy hands off my blades!"Shin had a vague recollection of this guy but the amount of blades the guy carried made Shin dislike him.

"A person that carries that many blades has to be somekind of circus freak, you bad Zoro imitation!"Shin wouldn't have been this hostile under normal circumstances, well still hostile but much less then now, but getting kidnapped and then gassed makes for one cranky Nihonese swordsman.


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 26, 2009)

Katana Island

Lupe didnt know what was going on. A strange woman was dry raping Zero. A little jeoloues she decided to look the other way. "Dirty pirate my ass." She took deep breaths and calmed down. She was being mature about the situation. She was waiting for instruction to be given.

_Let the tournament start!_


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 26, 2009)

*Katana Island
*
*Detention Center
*
Karma pulled Tenkaze free from it's sheath and charged at Sontei. He pulled the sword free from it's sheath to defend himself

"Please don't use that one" he said as the blades clashed
"This is a nice sword, feels like one of my own" Sontei said feeling the sword properly for the first time
"YOU CAN'T HAVE MY SWORD" Karma screamed
"I don't want it" Sontei said blocking another attack

Karma finally calmed down

"I just want my own swords back" Sontei said
"Fine" Karma said sheathing Tenkaze

A sweat drop rolled off Sontei(I don't even know if fishmen sweat). They exchanged swords, there was a loud scream and they both turned to see a man charging another. The swords clashed and one of the swords became aflame with red fire.

"_I'm going to finish you this time_" Dreyri said through gritted teeth

*At the Mansion*

"Woo it's getting hot in there" Hander said with a smile
"I can't have them kill each other before the competition gets started"
"Lets give them some air" 

He rolled over and poked a button with his cane.

*At the Detention center*

There was a loud noise as the roof opened up. The floor began to rumble and shot upwards launching everyone that was in the room out the roof and into the air.

*At The Mansion*

"Now it really gets started" Hander said as he turned to look at all the separate views of the different swordsmen


----------



## Maria Ushiromiya (Aug 26, 2009)

Katana Island

Zero ignored her. After he finished with whatever he was doing(she was to pissed to look). Lupe went towards him and slapped him. "Screw you,Zero!" she then left pissed at Zero. "I cant wait to kick his ass!"

_What will happen between Lupe and Zero?!_


----------



## dark0 (Aug 26, 2009)

he quickly went to her and stopped her. She is my mother, did you know I'm sorry but my mom's not a very good person. she didn't want her to think that he was with anything else but her. Did you really think that I would do something like thaatt. suddenly the floor started to shake and they were sent into the sky, he was at the peek of his trip damn this is pretty high, he fell to the ground all got back up to look around him.


----------



## dark0 (Aug 26, 2009)

Half trained and half cocked he blazed through the forest in half transformation easily leaving behind all of the other contestants. He stopped in the woods and started attack leaves and trees and killed a pig with his lightning fast sword slashes.

He starts up a fire with dead tree branches and eats the pig, but he gets bored with eating around the fire. So zero spread the fire through dead brush in the forest creating a massive road block for the oncoming contestants. After setting the forest ablaze he runs off against the coast headed for the colosseum.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 26, 2009)

-Cristo Island-

Victor stands on the shore and pops his neck before he starts to walk. Wrapping his arms around his back he gently taps on the broad edge of his battle ax as he walks. He didn’t know anything about this islands layout so after walking a while he decides that the best way to get this anywhere would be from a birds eye view. His long coat rustles as he drops his arms back to his side. His left hand raises up above his head and gently comes back down on his wide brim hat as he reaches into his coat pocket and pulls out a card. On the card a beautify drawn and colored bird is depicted. Holding the card up to the sky Victor focuses his powers  “Peinto, Peinto no Yomigae.”  A small wind picks up around Victor causing his cloths to beat as colors swirl around the card. A moment later a wing emerges from the card as the bird pulls itself free from it’s two dimensional prison. With a whistle Victor relays his command to the beast as it flutters around his head. 

With a nod of the head, signifying that it understood, it rockets high into the air in wide sweeping circles. Pulling his hand from his hat he slides the blank card back into his coat pocket and begins to walk forward. Unbeknownst to Victor though he was being watched by unseen eyes. He walks several more yard in the direction he was heading in when a loud voice calls out. “Halt!” Victor stops in mid step. He head turns to the side. His peripheral vision picks up three figures walking his way. “Slowly turn to face us and keep your hands where we can see them.” The loud voice added in. Slowly Victor raised his hands above his head a he twisted his feet  and slowly turned. As Victor dose his gaze falls three armed Marines, their rifles aimed on the center of his body.  “How can I help you gentlemen?” Victor asks in a sly almost truly interested tone. The Three Marines looked at each other after looking over who they had caught. “He doesn’t look like one of those other pirates.” One whispers to the Marine in the middle. “Why don’t we ask who he is?” the other quietly suggest. 

The Marine in the middle nods as he walks forward. “Who are you stranger?” the man ask while keeping his weapon trained on Victor. A smile crosses Victor’s lips as he begins to speak.  “I am but a humble traveling artist officers.” Victor lies with as he gives a short mock bow. The center Marines left eyebrow slightly lifts at the statement. “If you are a traveling artist, then why do you carry a weapon?” The Marine ask. Victor slightly glances back at the ax for just the shortest of moments before tuning this full attention back the Marines.  “I have found it unwise to travel about the Grand Line Unprotected my good sirs.” Victor again lies. The Marine takes a step back and the three begin to converse between themselves. Victor couldn’t hear anything but he did catch key words like ’Pirate’, ‘Reapers’ and ‘custody’.  The middle Marine steps forward. “Sir, I hate to say this, but under the suspicions of you being a Pirate. I’m going to have to ask you to come with us.” Victor only smiles as he drops his hands and streaches them out in front of himself. 

But as the middle Marine gets near Victor whistles and his bird directly above head dive bombs down on the Marine on the left. The Man’s screams catches the other two Marine’s attention and they turn to see  what is going on. As they do Victor’s hands shot back up. In a flash he hands wrap around the handle of his ax. Then in one heaving motion he flips it over his shoulder hard. The Marine on the left sees the ax far too late to react and it cleaves his head in two. The Ax buries itself in the ground behind the dead marine as he falls to his knees. The Middle Marine seeing the death of his friend quickly turns as he brings his rifle up. But Victor is already in motion as well. With a swing of his left arm he knocks the weapon to the side opening the Marines chest up for attack. In a powerful forward strike Victor slams his open palm into the center left side of the man’s chest. Then with a yank he grabs the man’s right hand. With a smile Victor slams the man’s own heart into his open hand. Victor releases the man and walks toward the Marine fighting with his falcon. Victor’s right hand lifts and wraps around the man’s throat. The falcon lands on Victor’s right shoulder as the other Marine falls to the ground after staring at his own heart.  “Tell me boy, who are these Reapers you speak of?” The man gasp as he paws at Victor’s hand. 

Seeing that the Marine seems to want to cooperate Victor loosens his grip ever so slightly.  “Yes?” he ask. The Marine, now firmly changing colors breaths in a little. “They, they are a group of Pirates. They showed up some time back and have agreed to help the Anti-Cristo movement.” Victor is now intrigued.  “Tell me boy, where are these Pirates held up at?” Victor ask with a stern tone. The Marine, still gripping at Victor’s hand, answers. “They are staying with the radicals at Anti-Cristo on the far side of the Island.” Victor turns to the falcon and they seem to communicate. A moment later he turns back to the Marine.  “Seems you telling the truth about a village on the other side of the island.  Sadly this is where your usefulness comes to a end.” Victor says as he snaps the Marines neck. Dropping the body Victor walks and reclaims his ax. With a snap of his fingers the Falcon returns to colors and spiral down toward his inner coat pocket as he pulls it open. Propping his ax on his left shoulder he heads in the direction his Falcon gave him.

-Some Time Later-

Victor comes upon a village.  “This must be Anti-Cristo.” Victor says with a smile.  “I wonder how they’ll react to me?” he questions to himself.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 26, 2009)

*Katana Island*

Jack managed to gain some control over himself as he flew through the air and landed deftly on a tree limb as he finally came to a stomp after being launched.

"Hmph, it's a shame they had to make us all exchange swords..." Jack said as he eyed the saber he was now holding rather than his typical weapons, "There's no way this'll work as a high frequency blade, though I suppose I can still charge some electricity into it like my knife, and it's not completely incompatible with my style, I suppose it could be worse.  It looks familiar too... now where have it seen it before?..." 

Jack thought deeply before it finally came to him, "That's right, one of those pirates in the crew... William I think it was... maybe our weapons were switched.  I have to find him so we can each get our weapons back, and besides, it'd be good to team up in this setting to improve our odds.  Meh, now I'm wishing I'd got to know him a little better before this whole thing started...  Well nothing I can do about it now, I need to focus on finding him, and the first step is going to be getting to higher ground."

Jack knew that if he could get to higher ground, that his visor's sensor arrays would allow him to track the movement of the other contestants (via their telescoping, movement tracking, and heat sensing capabilities) if he could just get up high enough to get the lay of the land.  So Jack made his way to the highest perch he could find, a large tree at the top of a nearby hill.  He stopped at the base of it before another thought came to him.

"I guess it'd be a good idea to make another weapon just in case..."  Jack's body stored detailed plans of itself and his armaments, allowing him to make repairs if necessary.  He certainly didn't have the supplies with him currently to remake his knife, but he had a perfect layout of its shape, and so he sat down and began chiseling one out of some stones at the base of the tree.

"Ha, not too bad." Jack said to himself when he finished as he looked over his handiwork, "Now to find William."  With that, Jack made his way to the top of the tree to begin scanning the area.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 26, 2009)

*Lancaster Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

There was a loud thump as the trio landed on the deck of *The Black Sword.* Marc in his haste and rage ripped the door from its hinges as he violently pulled it open. The splintering of wood alerted Wesley who came up top hollering more to himself than Marc. Marc ignored him and headed below deck, Tetra stayed behind apologizing and consoling Wesley. However he went instantly from annoyance and grumbling to scribbling in his note pad as an idea popped into his head. Tetra shook her head in exasperation before taking off after the others.

Marc threw open the door to the infirmary and the smell of blood mixed with alcohol and medical ointment filled his nose. "For fuck's sake old man what did you do to yourself?" Marc asked. *"I had a run in with some friendly marines"* Smirnov said casually. On another occasion Marc would have laughed but now was not the time for that. "Have you fucking fixed him yet?" Marc asked Akawana who was snipping the ends off of some thread. "Not like you guys care but he shouldn't be moving up and down too much" Akawana said with a heavy sigh.

"PREPARE THE FUCKING SHIP FOR SAIL, WE ARE FINDING DREYRI" Marc roared spit flying out of his mouth. "If I have to kill every man woman and child to accomplish this so FUCKING BE IT!" The crew scurried about preparing the ship for sail as Marc sat down in his increased gravity sphere in a rage. "AND WAKE THAT FUCKING WINGED BASTARD UP TO HELP OR I WILL!" Fire quickly scurried up the mast to wake Simo, she was sure he would appreciate her waking him up instead of Marc. She had the feeling Marc's idea of waking him up at this stage would be tossing him out of the crow's nest head first.

"Since when does he care about Dreyri?" Hawthorne asked curiously. "Thats a dumb question" Tetra whispered under her breath, "especially coming from you." Hawthorne looked at Tetra taken aback, "I beg your pardon my dear?" Hawthorne asked carefully. "Marc doesn't joke when he says this crew is his family. He may act like an idiot when he is ready but he is fiercely loyal. Messing with his nakama is like messing with him personally. I am sure you realized that when he fought Garrick for you." Hawthorne nodded slightly, however he was cursing himself internally. How could he have overlooked such an obvious thing?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

*Katana Island...*
Suddenly the floor under them starts to shake. Helen looks around rapidly, "Great another surprise!" she exclaims. 

Flynn crawls towards Helen and wraps his arms around her waist, "Even the earth feels the aching of my heart for you!" he exclaims. He hopes she buys it. 

Helen glares down at Flynn and cocks her right fist back to blast him in the face but just as she's about to throw her punch they're launched upwards into the air like ragdolls. 

Flynn screams like a madman as they shoot up into the sky. "Wow my love is stronger then I thought!" he yells as he looks down at the ground. He still clenches Helen around the waist, but now in a death grip.

"Get off of me!!" she yells at him, trying to push his face away. Her long locks of hair swirl about her face, obscuring her vision. They reach the apogee of their rise and float in freefall, almost a thousand feet off the ground, for several seconds. 

Flynn smiles at Helen, "Isn't this so peaceful!" he exclaims, and he spots a dove flying by them, "That dove symbolizes my feeling for you, Legs. It will always soar like a bird!" He also read that in a romance novel.

However, when they start falling like rocks back towards the ground, Flynn's eyes bug out, "WE'RE GOING TO DIE!!!!!" he screams. He wraps his arms around Helen even tighter and digs his face into her midsection. 

"You're seriously testing my patience!!!" she bellows at him. Helen tries to pull her sword out from the scabbard on her belt, but Flynn's arms block her. "At least we'll die together my sweet!" Flynn responds. 

"MOVE!" Helen knees him in the face and he falls off of her with a dazed look on his face. As they close in on the ground Helen spins into a nosedive position and draws her sword spinning it around over her head. Then she slashes violently in front of her, *"Phoenix Lash!" * A cannon of air shaped like a bird of prey swirls out of her slash and lifts her back up, slowing her descent. As she flies upwards she passes by Flynn, grabbing his collar and pulling him in close. 

"YOU REALLY DO CARE!" he shouts with joy. 

Helen shakes her head, "No I just want you to break my fall!" she counters. 

*BABLAM!*

Flynn lands onto the ground face first with Helen riding his back like a cushion. The impact still throws her off and she rolls over twice before landing on her back. 

"Thanks!" she tells him, panting heavily as she stares up at the sky. 

Flynn lays face down with his face still in the dirt, "You're....welcome..." he groans.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 26, 2009)

-With the LTP-

Two ships suddenly pop out of the clouds.
*"HOOOOOOOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!"*
*SPLASH*
And the two ships land on the sea of clouds, bobbing up and down.  Joe and Paegun sit up and begin coughing and spitting out water. 
*cough cough*  "THAT WAS!"
*cough* "SO" *cough* "COOL!"

Jason peels himself off the wall and looks around him.  All around them, were clouds.  Clouds that they seemed to be floating on.  Everywhere.  "Wow..." he then turns to his crew, "So this is what heaven looks like."
Eve jumps up and embraces Jason.  "I knew we'd make it, Jason~  You were right!"
"I never doubted it for a moment."

Bolt stands up, panting heavily, and grabs his chest.  "CHRIST!  My heart is beating a million times a minute!"
Belle's eyes are wide open and panting as well, still in shock as to what exactly happened.  She was still clinging on to Bolt for dear life.  "I... I can't believe what just happened..."
Rex takes out his hip flask and takes a swig and lights up a cigarette.  "I might just write a song about this."
"It'll be quite the amazing song."
Kama leans over the railing, barfing.  He gets up and turns to the crew.  "I feel sick..."
*"HOW DID YOU THROW UP THROUGH YOUR MASK!?"*
"Ninja..." He raises a finger to tell them to wait, and then turns around to throw up over the railing again.  He then turns back to the crew.  "... trick."
"For a second there, I thought I was going to die..." he shakes his head, "I knew we'd make it!"
Anax pounds his spear on the deck.  "SPARTATATATA!  That was truly and experience to remember!  SPARTATATATA!  And the ship got through it too!  SPARTATATATA!"
"I still can't believe it worked.  Who would've thunk it."
"Of course it would work!  NOTHING CAN EVER GET IN THE WAY OF A MAN'S DREAM!"
"Dream!?  More like a nightmare!"
"Either way, it worked out perfectly."
"Just like you said~"

Paegun and Joe then jump onto the LTP's ship.
"DID YOU SEE THAT!?"
"WE WENT UP!"
"AND THEN UNDER!"
"AND THE WATER!"
"AND THE AIRTIME!"
"IT"
"WAS"
"SO"
*"COOL!"*

"Still can't believe it.  James has no idea what he's missing."
"Shouldn't we kinda be worried about him?"
"Eh, the kid can take care of himself."


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 26, 2009)

_Primevil Island, on board the Angel Pirates' ship_

Several people came out from within the ship, all of them looking like they want to pick a fight. Rek for his part hasn't had his pre-dinner tea, and would rather not exert himself till then.

"Helen? And who might this Helen be? She sounds like a positively lovely woman." Rek said, smirking. He then turned to the only calm man on deck other than him. "Watch where I'm standing? And why is that? Is this ship infested with termites or some such vermin which degrades the quality of wood?" He added, still smirking. Below deck toothpicks were slowly falling off from the Angel Pirate ship's wooden floors.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2009)

Willoby narrows his eyes at Rek. Annoyed by his mannerisms and tone of voice. He sounds like someone who's been pampered his whole life. Probably never had to tie his own shoelaces even. This boy strikes him as a Noble type. However as annoyed as he is by them he's in no mood to go accusing others of anything without proof. 

"Don't fuck with our ship boy its brand new right outta the yard!" Willoby grumbles at Rek, noticing that he's standing right over where the infirmary would be. Then he takes the note that was left where Helen disappeared and tosses it at him. 

_Your nakama has been taken by I Lord Hander Wint for a private tournament on Katana Island. Your friend will be returned to you when he/she is finished competing in my tournament.

Please do not look for them because Katana Island isn't plotted on any map, rest assured if your friend is competent enough they will be returned in good health.

Signed Lord Hander Wint_

"Helen's our nakama she's a swordswoman. She was kidnapped not even half an hour ago. Do you know the name of the man who signed that note?"

"We could use the help and it'll prove you're not our enemy."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 26, 2009)

After taking a moment to look the village over Victor begins to walk. But soon it became apparent that something was up. No greeting no people no nothing.  As he wandered around he soon ended up in the center of town. Wrapping his arms around his chest he started to tap his left foot on the ground. After several moments pass Victor decides he is tired of waiting and bring both hands up to his mouth cupping them around his lips sp he could amplify his voice.  “Is there anyone home?” he shouts in a loud voice. Several moments pass. With the hint of now life being apparent he goes to shout again when he hears some rustling. Dropping his hands back to his side as five older people dressed in red appear before him. The eldest of the group steps forward. “What is it you want young one?” Victor folds his arms his chest as he steps forward.  “The Reapers. Where are they?” The old man gazed to his left for a moment. “What is you want with them child?” A smile crosses Victor’s lips as the question settles in.  “Oh not much old man. Just a to talk to them so to speak.” Victor says as the tone in his voice turns somewhat annoyed. 

The elder looks hard at Victor as if he was staring a hole in his soul. “I sense no ill will with this child.” an elder on the left says. The first Elder to speak nods his head in agreement. “Yes I see no harm in telling him.” the first adds on as he turns back to Victor. “They are in Cristo, the Holy Capital.” the elder says as he point in the direction that Victor needed to head toward. Victor gives a bow and fights the urge to kill them.  “Thank you, I shall be on my way now.” Victor says as he turns and walks in the appointed direction. “Be careful young one. The City is protected by ten Holy Priest wielding Sacred Holy Weapons.” an Elder adds as Victor begins to walk. Victor simply waves as thanks for the advice. Popping his neck Victor prepared himself for battle. That old time feeling had sunk deep into his being, he knew he was going to have to fight. And it thrilled him.

As Victor came into view of the city he could tell that a fight was taking place the screams, the sounds of battle and the over bearing stench of Death that hung in the air. A sick smile crosses Victors lips as he got ever closer to the main gate. As he dose a Marine runs out brandishing a sword. “Are you friend or foe?” he ask with a panicked tone. That same sadistic smile crosses Victor’s lips as he pulls his ax back over in a rapid chopping motion. Blood paints the air a crimson hue as the Marine is chopped in half. Victor pulls his ax from the ground as the man falls in half.  “Not friend.” Victor says coldly as he starts to walk into the city. Steeping thought the gate he is charges by several more Marines that witnessed his attack. Victor smiles as he swings to the left with his large ax. The sprinting Marines put the breaks on. But the one in the lead is not so lucky as the Ax clips his carotid artery. He gurgles as his eyes widen with fear. He slumps to the ground and bleeds out as the other Marines surround Victor. 

Switching to a single handed stance Victor reaches into his coat pocket as the Marines stayed on the defensive as the circled around.  Pulling several Cards out of his coat pocket.  “Peinto, Peinto no Gnryobachiatari.” The Marines take a quick step back as they realize that this man was a Devil Fruit user. Victor  smiles as a black goop hit’s the ground. With a hiss his damned creatures rise. This shakes the Marines to the core and the creatures since their fear and attack. The fighting only last sparsely as the Creatures make short work of the grunts.  Holding the cards back high in the air. The creatures roar as the begin to break apart forming a cloud of ink. With a spiraling motion they are pulled back from whence they came. As their grizzly images reform on the cards Victor slides them back into his pocket.  With a sinister chuckle he brings his ax back around and props it on his shoulder as he begins to walk deeper into the city. Then from above a figure drops to the ground. 

As the dust settles from the landing the figure slowly rises. “Your sins are heavy monster. I have seen what you have done. The Lord has dictated that I punish you for your wicked ways for the wages of Sin is death.” a deep voice boomed. Victor’s left eye narrows as he blankly looks at the man.  He was wearing pure white robes that were trimmed with gold. Holy Symbols like the cross that hung from the man’s neck were also apparent . Gripped firmly in the mans left hand was a large Double Headed ax much like Victor’s own just large and made of what appeared to be gold. The strangest feature of the ax though was that in each head a cross was cut from the blade. A laugh escapes Victors throat as he pulls his ax up  “You must be one of the Holy Priest with the Holy Weapon.” Victor says with a sinister tone. The priest look blankly at him for just an instant before he speaks “So. You have heard of us. Make your peace heathen.”


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 26, 2009)

*Katana Island with Dreyri*

*With Dreyri*

Dreyri and Yingoru exchanged glared across their swords when the ground began to rumble. Dreyri looked down and Yingoru separated from him

"_Aww this is some bull shit_" Dreyri said as he was launched into the sky
"_It occurred to him suddenly_"
"_I wonder what kind of Ragnarok I can get from this height_" he said as smiled maniacally

He flicked the blade of his sword as he began to drop to the ground. He assumed his Ragnarok stance and aimed for a particularly big tree. Red fire enveloped his body and began to expand outward until he was surrounded by an orb of fire. He crashed into tree ad completely obliterated from the top of the tree down to it's roots. Dreyri looked around at the fire he'd started he concentrated and the fire began to come together to form something. 

"_I'm getting better at that_" Dreyri said
"_I can't stop practicing though, they aren't perfect yet_" 

He looked down at the shape of a Wolf that the fire had made. He touched the fire and it crept up his hand and he dispersed it. 

"_Only you can prevent forest fires_" he said with a chuckle
"_Now what did that old fucker say?_" he said scratching his head
"_Bah I just wanna fight some strong people_" Dreyri said
"_Imma go look for Helen or one of those marines he said thoughtfully_"

With that he set off through the jungle

_*With Sontei*_

He had just finished exchanging swords with Karma

"Hey my name is Sontei" he said offering a webbed hand
"That's a very nice sword"

She just stared at his hand, he frowned then the ground began to rumble

"Aww come on" he said with a groan

He was shot into the air he pulled his hand free from his shirt and the shirt flapped in teh wind. When he got closer to teh ground he pulled both his swords free and touched them to the tip of his nose

"Sailfish Spin" he shouted

He began to spin like a drill, he hit the ground the dug into the for about 8 feet. 

"That sucked" he said to himself
"I think I'll take a little nap it's pretty cool down here" 

With that he sheathed his swords and made himself comfortable and went to sleep

*Aboard the Black Sword*

Fire scaled the main mast easily and climbed into the snipersnest and found Simo snoozing

"Hey wake up" Fire said touching him
"Dreyri's been taken by a noble"
"Marc's losing it"
"You should come down"

Simo grumbled for a bit but he wiped the sleep from his eyes and climbed down the mast.

"*Since the doctor says I shouldn't be moving around*" 
"*Simo you are in charge of the wheel*"

Smirnov looked at Akawana with a smile as Simo walked over to the wheel.

"*Fire bring me that note*"
"*Hawthorne come look at this*" 

Fire walked over and handed him the note and walked over the talk with Tetra and Marc

"*You know this seal?*" Smirnov asked
"*I've seen a lot of noble's seals but I don't know this one*"

Hawthorne took the letter from him and read it. He examined the seal for a bit before handing it back.

"I know of him but I've never met him"
"He's a decent man, If he says he'll send him back I have no doubt he will"
"*That's not the problem*" Smirnov said sitting on the deck
"*He can't just kidnap people for his own entertainment*" Smirnov said
"*I feel a little more comfortable knowing we'll get him back though*" Smirnov said
"*What about this Katana island have you ever heard about it?*" 
"No" Hawthorne said thoughtfully 
"*TETRAAAA*" Smrinov roared

Tetra looked up from her conversation with Fire and ran over

"*You ever heard about Katana Island?*" Smirnov asked
"No, I looked through all my maps and books I can't find anything"
"If a noble wants it hidden it won't be on any maps or in any books" Hawthorne said
"*I didn't think of that*" Smirnov said scratching his beard
"TETRA, WHERE IS THE CLOSEST MARINE BASE THEY MUST KNOW SOMETHING" Marc shouted
"*He's not going to stop*" Smirnov said
"This is bad" Tetra said
"*Tetra go try to calm him down a bit and let him know what we know*"
"Why meee" she groaned and walked off


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 26, 2009)

Rek looks at the old doctor and smirks. He was about to say something concerning his choice of clothing when Yumi jumped on deck and cut Rek off. 

"I apologize for my friend's lack of manners. No, I'm afraid we haven't seen your friend, nor do we know who wrote this." Yumi said. She cast a disdainful look at Rek before smiling pleasantly at the old man. 'Of all the times to be a dick, you had to pick the moment that could kill us...'

In another part of the island, Ruru had a Brontosaurus locked in a chokehold while in his hybrid beetle mode. He was struggling to keep it down, the beast stronger than he had thought. "Just a few more seconds and this beast will fall Ruru..." He said to himself.

Jun was hiding behind a rock, staying as still as possible and covered in foliage. Behind the rock was a large raptor looking around for prey. 

"This creatures resemble the dragons of home so much, yet are vastly different from them at the same time." Jun moved an inch to her left, waiting patiently for the raptor to be in the perfect position for a neck blow. 

"HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP"

Matyr yelled at the top of his lungs. Behind him he was chased by a herd of very angry triceratops. 

"I'M SORRY I KICKED YOUR BABY! NOW STOP CHASING ME!


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 27, 2009)

*Pirmevil Island
*
Nicobi was glaring at Rek and grinding his teeth

"I need to leave" Nicobi thought
"I don't want to do anything that might cause trouble" Nicobi thought

He turned and stormed off leaving the Monarch Pirates and Angel Pirates.

"I'm going to look around for her" he said angrily

He jumped over the railing of the boat and dropped to the beach. He left without even taking his axes with him.

"Mat has a much more level head than me he will fix this" Nicobi said to himself

He walked through the thick forest and began to punch every tree that came in front of him. He was thinking about how to to the technique Anji showed him. He walked through the forest leaving a path of destruction in his wake.

"I can't *BELIEVE* they took her from *RIGHT* under my damm *NOSE*" Nicobi bellowed with every shouted word he completely destroyed a tree

He continued his destruction until he felt the ground rumbling a man broke through the trees screaming. Nicobi turned to face the Triceratops that were rampaging toward him. He recognized the scarred one leading the heard as the one he saved from the spinosaurs earlier. It recognized him and skidded to a halt so did the others

"What's wrong" he said patting it's head

He made a strange noise, Nicobi didn't understand a word of what it said. He did know how to deal with animals though. He continued to talk to it in a calm affectionate voice. It eventually turned around and walked away the others following it. He turned to look for the man that was running away and saw him up in a tree

"Those are very gentle creatures what did you do to set them off like that?" Nicobi asked the man

*Aboard The Black Sun*

Rensuei paced up and down the deck as the ship sailed. They didn't even know where to go, they had no leads other than the name of the person. Nila was doing research and it was hard to describe to fish the name of an island. He screamed out and slammed his fist into the deck

"Hey be careful" Kai shouted

Rensuei shot him a glare and scaled the main mast and climbed into the crows nest

"No use wasting my time pacing" He said to himself
"May as well do something constructive until Nila can find something" Rensuei said to himself

He crossed his legs and closed his eyes and began to concentrate on how it felt to extend his spines.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 27, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"SIMO GET THE FUCKING SHIP MOVING" Marc bellowed slamming the hilt of his sword against a railing obliterating it. Simo shuddered thinking what it would be like if he kept Marc waiting any longer. The sails unfurled and a wind picked up and they drifted out of the harbor. "Marc" Tetra said cautiously, Marc looked at her with a strange look in his eyes. "Hawthorne just assured us Dreyri would be returned to us when his tournament is finished." "I DON'T GIVE A FLYING FUCK!" Marc roared further destroying the railing. "YOU DON'T FUCKING COME ON MY SHIP AND TAKE ONE OF MY FUCKING NAKAMA AND NOT EXPECT TO PAY IN GALLONS OF FUCKING BLOOD."

Tetra felt a cold shiver run down her spine, the crew had assured her Marc was a lot worse when she went missing. But standing here and watching her childhood friend in such blind rage was unnerving. "Plot a fucking course" Marc said straining to keep his voice level. "If anyone needs me I will be below deck" Marc said turning towards the remains of the door below. Tetra nodded slightly to show she had heard and she watched Marc descend into the bowels of the ship. "What is he doing?" Fire asked curiously. "I don't know" Tetra admitted. Suddenly the panels on the sides of the ship creaked an the oars were exposed. They splashed into the water and began to row furiously. "Well I guess now we know" Tetra said looking at the oars in disbelief.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 27, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirates Dream*

Lin ran over to Kent and took the letter from him ad scanned through it

"Not good" she said
"Pandabear I don't think this is one of Flynn's stunts" she said looking at Usagi
"The noble took William and Jack also" Lin said 

A worried look crept across her face

"What are we going to do?" she said looking at Kent
"This is a noble, I was owned by a noble for a few months" she said worriedly
"They get whatever them want no questions asked"

Lin plopped down on one of the chairs with the note in her hand, her months of slavery flashing through her head. The times she served food and drink to high ranking marine officials that came to visit the lord. He always introduced her as a slave and they never as much as batted an eyelash.

"We can't just leave them" she said looking at Kent again

*Aboard The Black Sword
*
Smirnov shook is head as he heard the oars splashing through the water.

"*Vhere is the nearest marine base*" Smirnov asked Tetra
"I don't know, we can only go to the next Island and hope there is one there" Tetra said
"Maybe after a few days he'll listen to reason" Hawthorne said
"*Fat chance*" Smirnov said
"*He is just like his father, they both have a one track mind*"
"*Serious tunnel vision*"
"*He vant's to interrogate marines, that is vhat he vill do until he gets an answer he vants to hear*"
"I'm going to exercise" Fire said
"I can't just stand around up here doing nothing"
"It will take about 3 days to get to the next island" Tetra said
"We have to deal with Marc behaving like a mad man for 3 days?" Simo said with a groan
"This is going to be a long three days"

Fire walked down the stairs to the gym and loaded up the leg machine. That's all she'd been working on, strengthening her legs. She wanted to go faster. The way she fought depended on speed to get close. Speed to execute her strikes and speed to get away without getting hit. Weights could only do so much. She had to do full leg works out according to Smirnov to increase her leg stamina and work out muscles she used for jumping, side stepping and flipping. She sat on the machine pumping away 

"We're coming for you kid" she said as she repeated the motion
"We won't let them have you"
"As annoying as you are you belong to this crew"


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 27, 2009)

Suddenly the Triceratops halted in their attack. Matyr sneered at the man who saved him from the triceratops. "I would've beaten the back anyway, peasant." He said with contempt. Matyr dropped down the tree and shook the man's hand. 

"Here's a berri for your trouble, peasant." Matyr took a coin from his pocket and threw it to Nicobi. "Now if you'll excuse I have to go hunting." 

Elsewhere Jun was standing on the branch of a large tree, watching several raptors gather around the corpse of one of their kind. She had a small wound on her arm, inflicted when the creature she was stalking attempted to rip her arm off with its fangs. 

"They are far more vicious than I had thought I should have brought my spear instead of these hunting blades." She mused. As she watched the raptors below her, a flying creature swooped down from above. Jun jumped off the branch and backflipped to the ground, where the raptors where. The creatures all stare at her for a brief second before charging. 

_On board the Black Sun_

Nila was going through a time of change. The encounter with the humans made her a lot more aware of the plight her people had above. This was made more clear when Rensuei returned with several books. She was not interested however in the history of animosity between fishman and human, but by the old tome on medicine. She found it intriguing, and took to studying the medical arts with gusto. 

But right now Rensuei had another task for her.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 27, 2009)

With the LTP-

"Hey... where's that other guy?" Jason looks around. "I kind of forgot his name..." He rubbed his chin. "Oh well! If he's not here that's his loss! now the question is how do we sail on this cloud...?" He looks over at the water. "No, here's the question. How do we know we're not dead? you do realize you can't float on a cloud right? it's impossible. So the only way to do it is to be dead." Kayne comments. 

"I feel alive." Jason blinked and pinched himself. "That proves nothing, we don't know what happens when you die." She answers. "Hmmm..." Jason rubbed his chin. "I think if Joseph fires some cannonballs and we use them to pull the ships we can probably get across the ocean." He nods his head in approval. "I TOLD YOU! How do you know we are alive!?" Kama sighed and put his hand on her shoulder. "Just forget it..." 

He then took up a telescope and looked out over the massive white cloud. "Let's see... There seems to be... Wait... is that... a picture...?" From his view, he can see a massive building far in the distance. "Well... Seems like there's an island here... indeed..." He nods his head. "Wellp, I'm officially crazy or dead." Jason comes back towards the ship with a long rope. "Alright." He ties it to the mast. "GO FOR IT!" 

The crew follows the rope and sees that it's attached to Joseph's palm. "He didn't...." Kayne facepalms. "Prepare yourselves..." Belle sighed. "BOLDER EXPEL!" a large rock hurtles from his head and propels the LTP's ship forward. "Return!" Joseph shouts, The LTP's ship continues to sail forward at great speed. "Now then." Joseph runs to the back of the Nonki. "I'm going to cheat." He raises his hand. "Cannon ball expel!" and fires four cannonballs. 

"BULLET EXPEL!" He then shoots them down and uses the force from the explosion to sail past the LTP's ship. "MWAHAHAHAHAHA!" Joseph laughs as he waves to the LTP. "Now we'll make it to the island in no time!" A few minutes later, both ships stop in the middle of the ocean. "Damn." Joseph rubs his chin. "I've got about 20 cannonballs left... Our ship has a few.. but i don't want to restock yet..." He looks around.

"OI! KAMA! HOW FAR TO THE BUILDING!" He shouts over to the LTP ship. "It's hard to say.. the building's got to be pretty big... I can see more of it but it seems like we're not getting any closer!" Joseph rubs his chin. "I see.. Well.. anyone got any oars? We can attach the Nonki to your ship and just row there." Jason nods. "Right, Hop on and we'll do that."

A few more hours later, the crew ends up rowing into another patch of cloud, however they find themselves unable to move any further. "What's going on, It's just cloud ins't it?" Kama looks down. "Hmm..." Jason rubs his chin and jumps down onto the clouds. "WAIT YOU'LL FALL!" everyone shouts, however Jason stands up perfectly fine on the cloud. "Interesting... It's solid.." He pat the ground. "cool..." 

As he looked up, he could see the massive building from before far in the distance. "Even more interesting...." He rubbed his chin. "Wellp.. Let's go explore some stuff!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 27, 2009)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Shin had been inspecting the large collection of blades that had replaced his."What the the hell am I supposed to do with these?"He had two hands and now five blades.
> 
> He unsheathed one blade and held it closer for inspection.When he noticed a particular odor he sniffed once more and then frowned."It's smells like.....Monkey?"While Shin wasn't known for his sense of smell it turned out he had some kind of amazing ability to identify the smell of an monkey.
> 
> ...



As James approached the man he got hit with a scent of smoke, he was used to it from Nolan but this guy brought it to a whole new level, "Listen Smokey..." not even realizing this was Shin's pets name, "A loser like you could never handle five blades at once like a great man like me!"

Shin then makes a comment about him being a bad Zoro imitation, "Bah! _Me _ being a bad Zoro immitation?!" he scoffs at the idea, "First of all, if anything Zoro is a bad Red Monkey immitation if anything! The loser can't even handle more than three swords!"

He then glares at the Smokin' Samurai, "And Secondly, your the one with three freakin' swords!" he said pointing at the weapons that are currently in his possession.

"Now your gona' give me my damn swords back!" he started to rush at Shin but suddenly the floor began shaking. The next thing he knew he was flying over the island. 

He looked down at the forest below him, "DAMMIT!" he shouted, "I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS!" as he started to fall towards the ground. He transformed into Orangutan Point and grabbed onto one of the higher tree branches. He swung off it, slowing his fall slightly. He continued this process until he reached the ground.

"THIS IS RIDICULOUS!" he shouted, still mad for some reason, "THAT SMOKE SMELLING BASTARD STILL HAS MY SWORDS!" he said slamming his fist into the tree, causing it to shake.

*With the LTP-*

Timor pokes his head out of the cabin, _"What the hell is wrong with these people...?"_ he said nervously and holding his heart, _"Where are we!"_ he screams in his head. 

He whipes his forehead and walks out slowly, _"Gota' keep calm,"_ he takes a deep breath, "So, where are we?" he asks the crew, but he is ignored. They are too busy pulling the ship through the clouds.

He looks in shock, _"I heard them talking about Sky Island but I thought they were full of-"_ the Captain of the crew leaps off the ship and lands in the clouds, _"How is that even possible!"_ he asks himself in his head.

_*With Tatsu-*_

He has been soaring around the island for a while now. After Annie had told him about Shin's disappearance, he figured he would search the island. He landed back at Annie's location.

"He's no where on the island," he informs her, "Well...the note did say he was on some Katana Island," she told him, "So, looking around the island was pointless then?" she nods, "Great..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2009)

*With The Blade Pirates...*

"We can't just leave them" she said looking at Kent again.

"Dman right we won't." Kent growled. "We can't let them take.....the guy....and the other guy....and then the third guy....they're my crew damnit, and I'm getting them back!" He struck a heroic pose, causing everyone on deck to sweatdrop.

Suddenly Derrick soared in from above, landing on the deck. "We have a bit of a problem." He said. A long, high pitched scream came from they were docked a bit away from. Kent shook his head.

"Not our problem. Let's go."

"No," Derrick said, "It is our problem. Because the Knights of Tensei are here. And they want Lin."

*With Karma....*

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" She shouted as she flew upwards. "WHYYYYYYYYYYY MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?! She flipped, snagged a tree branch, and let go, slowing her fall. She managed to yank out her sheat and use it as a bar, catching a thick, sturdy limb with it. She breathed a sigh of relief and looked down.

She had to be at least 50 feet up, the tree was huge. She couldn't see anyone else, and decided to sit up here until she saw something. "Maybe I can just sit up here until this whole thing is over....."

*With Prince....*


"Well, fuck." Prince said as he was thrown into the air. "This just takes the cake. Kidnapped, collared, gassed, and now thrown in the air. I'd better at least get a klondike bar." He dug his gauntlet into a tree trunk, slowing his fall, until he came to a complete stop about 10 feet above the ground. He swung himself into a tree and began swinging from branch to branch. "Prince, Prince, Prince of the jungle, awesome as he can be..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 27, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As James approached the man he got hit with a scent of smoke, he was used to it from Nolan but this guy brought it to a whole new level, "Listen Smokey..." not even realizing this was Shin's pets name, "A loser like you could never handle five blades at once like a great man like me!"
> 
> Shin then makes a comment about him being a bad Zoro imitation, "Bah! _Me _ being a bad Zoro immitation?!" he scoffs at the idea, "First of all, if anything Zoro is a bad Red Monkey immitation if anything! The loser can't even handle more than three swords!"
> 
> ...



"Smokey?"Shin repeated, clearly offended."How dare you call me a fish!"Shin didn't quite realize that this was a comment directed at his smokey fragrance instead of a comparison to his pet fish.He was about to reply to his comment about having three swords like Zoro but before he got the chance both him and James were sent flying.

"I'm going to kill that red circus freak for sending me flying with one of his cowardly techniques."He was under the impression James had caused it, assuming it was some kind of circus performer's technique.

When he started to descend again Shin unsheathed two of James' blades and prepared to slow his descent."Reverse Sirocco!"He called out as he getting close to the ground.The attack slowed him down and managed to form a air cushion to take the sting out of the crash.He still crashed of course but now only his but hurt instead of lying there in a crater with several broken bones.

"Ugh."The technique had been far from perfect, with his own blades he might've been able to land on his feet but the unfamiliarity with these blades and the shift in his balance caused this less graceful touchdown.

"Alright first things first."He stabbed the blades into the ground and took out his lighter and pack of cigarettes, after lighting a cigarette he took a few relaxing drags and then pocketed the items again before taking up the two blades again."Now to get out of this collar, then kill that lord.....Uh something something, and then to find the crew again."He had no interest in being part of this performance.

He started poking in various opening in the collar until he prodded in the wrong one, he was shocked by the device. With his hair upstraight and smelling even more smokey then usual he was lying on the ground, his hand twitching every now and then.

By the time he managed to get back on his feet again he attracted the attention of a predator, the smell of cooked Shin had stirred the animal awake.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 27, 2009)

*Katana Island...*
After catching her breath from the huge fall, Helen climbs back to her feet and dusts off her clothes. "That was....a close call," Helen mutters as she stares around at the forest.

"Could you help me up Legs?" Flynn groans. He still lays face down on the ground beside her. He rolls over and stares at Helen reaching his right hand towards her.  

Helen sighs in exacerbation and begrudgingly takes his hand and helps him up, "You know you remind of a Caveman I met," she tells him. 

"Yeah?" Flynn asks as he staggers unsteadily to his feet. 

"He couldn't take no for an answer," she responds. 

Flynn laughs, "Was he super handsome and charming like I am?"

"No he was better looking," Helen remarks and she walks away. 

"Hey where are you going!" he yells at her, "We were just starting to connect!" 

Helen flashes him the bird as she strides off,"Connect with this," she retorts with a satisfying smirk. 

Flynn narrows his eyes at her, "Oh I can think of some places to connect that with," he says before following her. "Stop stalking me!" she yells at him menacingly. Flynn ignores her but keeps a healthy distance behind her nonetheless in case she attacks him.

"I'm not stalking you I'm protecting you....uh do you smell smoke by the way?" he adds, wrinkling his nose. He takes out a black book and pen from his back pocket and begins scribbling, as well as alternately staring at Helen's rear end. The book is part of a tell expose all that Flynn has been working on for a while now, titled....

_The Blade Pirates Exposed: The Shocking Story Behind the Rise of The Amazing Rookie Crew! 
_
Part of the tagline reads...

_Learn the Truth about what really happened to Zooey and Rock! You will believe that a Tiger can fly!_

Flynn begins writing the chapter on how he romanced Helen and rescued all the Swordsmen from an evil Noble.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 27, 2009)

*With the LTP-*

"Oh There you are." Jason waved to Timor. "Now then... Where exactly do we go from here." He rubbed his chin. "I've got it! We need a search party!" He cheered for his idea. "Let's see... Uhh... Bolt, Belle, Timor, Kama and Kayne! You guys go that way!" He pointed north. "Hmm.. Anax and Nolan guard the ship. Eve, Joseph, Paegun, Rex, Nick and Sparky will go with me!" He nods. "Alright! let's go!" the groups split up and head out. "Why do we do this..." Belle facepalmed. 

"Least he left the nut job to guard the ship." Bolt comments. "OI! DON'T LET BOLT GET LOST!" Jason shouts. "I WONT GET LOST!" Bolt yells back. "He'll totally get lost." Jason whispers to Joseph. "Yeah, I figure he will." Jason's group, Aka- Squad M.A.S.K heads out into the unknown. "What exactly does M.A.S.K stand for?" Paegun asked. "Mask." Jason blinked. "Yup.. Who saw that coming?" Joseph raised his hand along with Rex. "Aye, Pretty obvious cap." 

"Silence." Jason folded his hands and walked forward. "Let's see here... Where do we go..." He looked around. "Hold on, I got an idea." Jason turned to Joseph. "You got a telescope?" Joseph nodded. "Yeah." He then held up a telescope. "What do you-" "GOOD!" Jason snatched it and flew into the air. "What the hell are you planning?" Joseph shouts, WHACK!" Jason lands back on the ground. "There's a town up ahead about four miles! Let's go!!" He places a speed mask on and bolts off. *"WAIT FOR US!!!!!"*


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 27, 2009)

-With Bolt, Belle, Timor, Kama and Kayne-

Bolt points off in another direction.  "I say we head off in this direction!"
Belle turns to the other 3.  "All in favor?"  There was only silence.  "Those against?"
*"Nay."*
She turns back to Bolt.  "Majority rules."
"Not fair," he sulks.
"You didn't even point north."
"So?  I'm leader of this group!  What I say goes."
"You have ego problems, don't you?"
"That he does."
"Now you guys are just being mean."
"Well, in their defense, they're just trying to make sure you don't get lost," Timor says as he puts on his fake smile.
"Nobody asked you, asshole."
_"This guy is a complete douchebag."_

They continue walking north among the clouds, still amazed at where they were.
"I still can't believe a place like this actually exists."
"I just hope we didn't didn't die and that this is heaven."
"If it turns out we're dead, I'm gonna be so fucking pissed off."
*Bam*
Belle knocks him in the back of the head.  "What the hell was that for?"
"We shouldn't even be thinking about things like us being dead.  This is a sky island."
"I think Belle has a point.  I don't think we are dead.  Look."  Kama points off to in the distance at what appeared to be a group of people making clouds.
"Now that's something you don't see everyday."


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 27, 2009)

William looked down at the floor in surprise as it began to rumble.  He was launched into the air, sent flying before he slammed onto the jungle floor.  He heard a loud noise behind him and spun, drawing his blade.  William looked at in surprise when he realized it wasn't his.  He hadn't been paying attention when the announcement occurred.  

William carefully moved towards where the noise was.  The blade felt strange in his hands.  The words _Raiden_ were inscribed on the side.  It would have to do until he could find his saber once again.  William stuck his head through the jungle underbrush and took a look at the noise.  It was Flynn and a female swordsman William remembered being on the Angel Pirates from the Great Blizzard Gaol.  

Flynn was reading his book and occasionally looking up.  After a few seconds William finally realized what he was looking at and grinned.  Flynn mentioned smelling smoke, and William almost jumped.  Smoke on jungle island... Hopefully there weren't any polar bears. crazy french women, or hydrogen bomb detonating time traveling doctors either.  William sheathed the sword and continued on his way, hoping to find his saber around here somewhere.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 27, 2009)

_*Katana Island...*_
_....and then Helen screamed, "Help me Flynn, you're my only hope!" The long legged, and well endowed, swordswoman fell towards the ground like a comet. 

"I've got you!" I called out to her. I geppoed towards the curvy blond like a bullet and caught her in my arms, floating gently to the ground. 

"Oh Flynn you saved me!" Helen exclaims, wrapping her arms tightly around my neck. "You're the greatest hero ever!"

"I know I am," I responded before taking her right there and.... _

Suddenly a rattling of the bushes disturbs Flynn's writing groove. 

"Hmm?" 

He turns around and spots much to his surprise, William of all people. "BILL!" Flynn exclaims. He likes to call William by the much more informal name and he really has no idea if he likes it. "They got you to?!" He runs towards the older man, leaping over a bush, and smirks at him. 

"That's my new girlfriend!" he says pointing at Helen who continues walking away. 

*BABLAM!*

Suddenly a rock hits him in the back of the head and he falls to the ground. "OW!" he exclaims, rubbing the back of his head. 

"I heard that," Helen shouts as she appears over Flynn with a another rock in her hand. 

She turns towards William and nods her head. She remembers that William was a mute. "It's a pleasure," she tells him. Then she narrows her eyes uncertainly at William, "Can you cut steel by the way?" she asks.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 27, 2009)

*Katana Island
*

*With Dreyri*

Dreyri walked through the forest, he hadn't met anything since he landed. He stopped suppressing. Moongarm's aura and let it run wild, apparently animals didn't like the aura Moongarm was projecting. 

"_This fucking sucks_" 
"_I can't find any thing to fight_" he said angrily

He saw something move out the corner of his eye and ran off behind it

"_Get back here_" he shouted
"_I'm not letting you get away_" 

He ran full tilt through the forest under brush clearing plants from in front of him with his clawed gauntlets. He finally saw what he was chasing, it was a huge fanged gorilla. The creature looked frightned and angry all at once, Dreyri reigned in Moongarm's aura and suppressed it. The creature seemed to regain it's confidence. It roared at him and beat it's chest, the beast was jet black and had clawed hands, yellow eyes and long fangs.

"_Look who found his back bone after I gave it back to him_" Dreyri said with a chuckle
"_Lets go monkey boy_" Dreyri said as he put his hand on the hilt of his sword

The huge gorilla screamed and charged at Dreyri

*With Sontei*

Sontei heard a loud noise that woke him up. He looked up to teh top of the hole he made and saw nothing

"I guess I can't stay here sleeping the entire time" Sontei said 

He got up and jumped up and landed on the ground and began to walk through the forest. 

"I'm going to swim away from this stupid place" Sontei said
"I'm not scared of sea kings" he said

He made his way to where the biggest scent of the sea came from. All fishmen had an innate ability to find the sea when they were on land. He walked through the forest and navigated his way through a thick mangrove and found a long stretch of beach further than his eyes could see. 

"Yea I'm out of here" Sontei said 

He ran out into the water and dived in and began swimming away from the island. Something began beeping on his collar, the beeps seemed to alert the sea kings and draw them to him. He looked up and saw 2 humongous sea kings swimming toward him

"Oh come on you have got to be joking" Sontei said with a groan


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 28, 2009)

*Random Grand Line Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc paced about the deck impatiently as he waited for the boat to draw closer to the island. The crew looked at him cautiously, for the last three days he had been prowling the ship like a mad man. He had hardly slept and right now he was running on raw emotion, mostly anger. "Marc" Tetra said carefully, "I think you should take a rest, Dreyri is a strong kid he will be fine." "He shouldn't have to fucking "will be fine" nothing" Marc roared, "he should be fucking fine right now and on this boat where he belongs. We fucking lose you twice, Fire once and now Dreyri. The last thing I fucking need right now is to here the old man is gone too."

Smirnov looks away automatically at these words and Fire notices the action. She looks at the great man curiously before shrugging it off. "I am not waiting any fucking longer" Marc said darkly. "And neither are any of you." Marc tapped them all one by one except Wesley, Akawana and Hawthorne. "Secure the ship" he said to the three of them, "we are going ahead." Marc's action of touching his crew mates began to take effect and they found themselves suspended in zero gravity bubbles. Marc launched them towards the shore before leaping off after them. "We are coming you cunt faced loud mouth" Marc said to himself, "don't fucking die on my Dreyri."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 28, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream
*
Lin looked at Derrick

"The knights are here for me?" she asked trembling
"Good" she said her voice uneven

She ran toward the rail and vaulted over the rail landing on the pier. She quickly scanned the docks and saw the group of men coming toward the ship. She took off toward them running full speed. When she got closer to them she jumped into the air

"*HYBRID POINT*"

Her wings grew out and spread allowing her to take flight

"MIST BREATH"

She opened her mouth and blew a huge cloud of mist into the air practically changing the atmosphere of the area. She landed in the cloud of thick mist. She used her heightened sense to find where the first target was. A few arrows whizzed through the mist well far from her. She used the trajectory of the arrows to aim her next attack. 

"Blizzard breath" she whispered 

A huge cloud of cloud snow and ice barreled into the group of men she followed the attack into the men and began to brutally tear the men apart in the mist.

*Primevil Island*

Nicobi looked at the guy disappear into the trees and shook his head, he pocketed the money and shook his head. He began to walk though the forest again attempting to use Anji's technique on the trees. He understood how it was supposed to work and how Anji did it but he just couldn't get the motion down. 

He wondered into a clearing where a woman was fighting a small group of small dinosaurs. Nicobi charged in without thinking, he grabbed a pair of them by their head and smashed them together spraying blood everywhere. One spun and screamed and him and jumped into the air trying to slash him with huge talons he blocked with his hands and they were torn open. It attempted to bite him but he grabbed it's mouth and ripped it open separating it's upper jaw from it's lower jaw. He spun and smashed his bloody fist into another one completely shattering it's skull and knocking it though the air. He spun to look for another target to release his rage into but there were none left. All that stood there was the beautiful warrior woman with her blades.

"I'm sorry"
"I'm sure you had things under control but I just needed something to let out my rage on"

He looked down at his bleeding arms

"The doc is really going to bite into me about this" he said looking at the blood dripping from his hands. He looked up at the woman again
"I'm sorry, I'm not my usual self today"
"I'm Nicobi Dicero"
"I'd offer to shake your hand but I wouldn't want to get blood all over you"

*Bamboo Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

The all landed except Hawthorne and Akawana who opted to stay behind and do research. Wesley also stayed to fix all the destruction Marc had done to the boat.

"Lets find a fucking Marine out post" Marc said
"Wait it makes no sense to just storm off randomly" Fire said
"I just sent Rain to scout the Island to see if there is even a Marine out post here" Fire said
"Well tell her to hurry the fuck up" Marc snapped back
"Listen you calm down I'm just trying to help" Fire said glaring at him

There was a loud screech from over head and they all looked up to see the huge gray hawk circling over them

"She said there is an small out post here" Fire said
"Well lets get the fuck on then"
"*Marc don't just go in there and start killing people*" Smirnov said 
"*Ve are going to interrogate them*" 
"*Dead men tell no tales*"
"*You understand me?*" Smirnov said looking into Marc's eyes
"Yea yea ole man" 

The group set off following Rain toward the marine out post


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 28, 2009)

Jun rolled her eyes. "Do they not teach manners in the realm of your birth?" She tells him. Jun looks at Nicobi carefully. He seems to be a skilled fighter. "Leave and take your spoils. Do not interfere in my hunt any more, or I shall take that as a challenge." She points at the raptor corpses with her blades before running off to the brush.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 28, 2009)

William reached into his pockets, attempting to find his notebook, when he realized it wasn't there.  He hadn't had it on him when he had been teleported away to this strange island.  William attempted to answer Helen's question via gestures.  

He lifted up _Raiden_, swung it down, then shrugged, attempting to show that he wasn't sure.  He then swung down once more, pointed in a direction, and nodded, to show he used to be able to.  William hoped he was making sense, but he doubted it, and wasn't anticipating the jabs that Flynn would make afterwards.


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 28, 2009)

*Primevil Island, With Nicobi*

Nicobi watched her run off

"Hell no she's not running off"

He jumped into the air and landed in front of her with his hands out

"I introduced myself to you the least you could do is offer your own name in return"
"You make jabs about my lack of manners but you don't seem to have any manners yourself"
"You know what I don't care about a manner less woman like you anyway"
"Worse day of my fucking life" he grumbled as he turned to walk away
"My friend got kidnapped by a noble"
"Almost got trampled by a heard of triceratops to save some guy I don't even know"
"Then I get my arms torn open and openly disrespected by a woman I don't even know"

He shook is head as he walked off into the forest leaving her standing there

*Katana Island*

Sontei stopped and watched the pair of sea kings swimming at him. One of them had the appearance of a turtle with a cat's head. The other had the body of a seal and the head of a lizard. Sontei pulled his swords free and gripped them firmly

"This is the first time i'm using these underwater" Sontei said
"Coral Cross" he said

A cross about twice the size of his usual coral cross flew out separating the charging beasts. He swung both sword in front of him 

"Fishman swordsmanship"
"Blades of the sea" he said 

Water began to swirl around his blades. 

"Lets try this again" he said
"Coral cross" 

A cross 10 feet in diameter flew forward and slammed into the Lizard headed seal clouding the water with blood. The creature screamed out as it was hit, the attack completely ripped it apart. Sontei looked around for the turtle but he couldn't see it anywhere. He heard a scream from below him when he looked down he was the sea king charging at him full speed. He began to swin for the surface at full speed. He shot out the water like a missile his swords were covered in water. They were extended and widened. Each sword was now about 10 feet long and 4 feet wide. He concentrated on the water and readied his attack. The head of the sea king erupted from the water he twisted his hips and slashed at the sea king lopping it's head off with his extended blades. There was no sound as he cut cleanly through the creatures stretched neck. The head spalshed into the water as the body of the beast floated to the surface. Sontei landed on it's shell. The water around his swords splashed onto the shell. He looked down at his swords 

"Wow that wasn't even a minute out the water and the weave unraveled" Sontei said
"I need to practice more and sleep less" he said grumpily

His collar was still beeping

"Well I think this thing calls sea kings" he said 

He stuck his head into the water and saw 3 new sea kings devouring the other one he killed.

"Plan B it is then, I'm going to have to play this humans game"

He sheath his swords and dove into the water and made a bee line for the beach. When he got there he walked a little ways out of the hot sun and sat down.

"I think I'll take a nap"
"All that fighting made me sleepy" he said with a yawn
"I guess I don't have to start that whole more practice less sleep thing rigth away"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2009)

_*Katana Island...*_
Helen focuses on William and pretty much gets the gist as he gestures with the sword. The man's face pretty much tells the story. She nods seeing that he's not sure whether he can cut steel. 

"Oh I see,"  she mutters, slightly disappointed. She really wants to meet a steel cutter and hopes there is one around here.  

"I can translate, I speak mute!" Flynn exclaims suddenly, leaping to his feet. 

Helen rolls her eyes, "I already understa..."

"I used to teach at a school for deaf children," he continues, trying to impress her. He leaves out the part about how he only did it to steal the money that the school raised during their annual fundraiser. 

Flynn stares at William, "Alrightie then so basically Bill's saying that he's lost his mojo..." he turns towards Helen and whispers at her, "I don't think he can get it up anymore, he is an old guy afterall."

Helen looks at Flynn in disgust, "I'm out of here," she mumbles. 

"Okay, where are we going?" Flynn asks Helen eagerly. 

"_WE _are going nowhere, but _I'M_ going to find someone," Helen tells him sternly, narrowing her eyes. She had seen a familiar face on the screen in her cell. It was that Marine who almost killed her back on Volcano Island. That was the first time she ever lost a duel, and even though she was already severely injured before she fought him, she still finds the loss unforgivable.

Helen bows towards William, "It would be an honor to spar with you sometime," she tells him before walking away.  

Flynn sighs in frustration as she walks away, "Pfft women....she's obviously so in love with me she can't admit it." He turns towards William but doesn't expect him to understand. Flynn suspects that the last time William had a girlfriend was when Gold Roger was still alive.  

He rips out out some pages from his black book and hands them to him along with a pen, "Here so I don't have to translate for you anymore." 

Flynn doesn't notice the small writing on the back of one of the papers which is part of the rough draft of his memoirs...
_
My first thought upon meeting William was one of amusement that we're now letting senior citizens and the mentally insane into the crew. However when I met Angelina I was quite intrigued. She's way hotter then Kaya, though that's not really saying much anyway. William seems very close with her which is kind of creepy. Is he like her sugar daddy or something? Maybe her Pimp? 

Oh well I'm going to wire a visual Den Den Mushi in the wall of her cabin anyway, maybe steal one of her bras._


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 28, 2009)

*Bamboo Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

*"We are being invaded!"* a voice screamed in the marine courtyard as two massive holes appeared in the outer wall. Marc had blasted a doorway with his gravity and Smirnov had casually barreled through the wall in stone form like it didn't exist. *"Its The Black Sword Pirates"* a man screamed as the alarm sounded. Tetra, Fire and the wolves made their way through the holes the men had made. Simo was lying on his belly on the outer wall scanning the courtyard. "WHO THE FUCK IS IN CHARGE HERE?!" Marc roared over din of the alarm. *"Secure the courtyard"* a lieutenant screamed, *"they go no further."* 

"WHERE THE FUCK IS MY NAKAMA?!" Marc screamed into the face of the lieutenant that had earlier given the order to secure the courtyard. In the span of a few seconds since the order was given Marc had crossed the necessary distance and drawn the man towards him. Now the man was held in Marc's death grip at the neck, and he choked and wheezed pathetically. *"He has the lieutenant"* one of the grunts screamed in horror, *"we don't have a chance against them."* "Dreyri Bruni, a noble has him for a tournament, WHERE, THE, FUCK, IS, HE?!" Marc roared spit flying out of his mouth in his fury.

*"Even if I knew, I wouldn't tell you, pirate scum"* the lieutenant rasped. The man began to gurgle sickeningly as Marc's fingers dug into his throat. Blood streamed down the man's front from his neck as Marc's fingers pierced the man. Marc tossed the dying man aside, his hand ached from using that kind of strength but he didn't even notice in his rage. "Find the fucking person in charge of this shit hole" Marc said to Tetra and Fire. The girls nodded before blurring, "kill the spare" Marc said darkly to Smirnov. Marc's voice came through loud and clear on the den den mushi and Simo nodded to himself from his perch.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 28, 2009)

Gilmont quickly brought up the tip of his spear as Jackson's sword came down.  The two blades met with a clang, and Gilmont swung his spear up, sending the sword sailing out of Jackson's hand.  Gilmont then hastily pushed out of the whip's grip and got to his feet, ready for more.  Jackson had recovered his sword and held it out, the tip pointed straight at Gilmont.  

The two fighters circled each other, waiting for other to make a move.  Gilmont soon grew bored.  "This fight is taking forever," he muttered.  "Hey, it's only the second post," Jackson responded.  "Yeah, yeah," Gilmont said, and broke the pattern, charging straight at Jackson, shoulder armed straight at the pirate's chest.  

Jackson sent his whip snapping through the air, straight at Gilmont's face.  Gilmont entered a roll and his body slammed into Jackson, sending the two rolling into a nearby squad of pirates.  Gilmont pulled himself off Jackson and was about to impale the pirate when he looked around to see he was surrounded.  "Hi!" Gilmont said brightly to the pirates.  

Gilmont stabbed his spear into the ground and placed his hands on the shaft.  He then jumped into the air, hands still on the spear, and began to spin, slamming his feet into the faces of the pirates surrounding him.  Once all the pirates had been knocked to the ground, bruised and unconscious, Gilmont stopped his fun ride and pulled the spear out of the ground and advanced to finish off Jackson.   

Jackson, who was beat up and tired from the rolling earlier, could barely keep up with Gilmont's stabs.  Jackson hadn't given up yet, and he searched for an opening as he dodged Gilmont's thrusts.  Finally, he found one.  As Gilmont pulled back his spear, ready to stab once more, Jackson's whip shot out and grabbed the tip of it, attempting to tug it out.  Gilmont knew that if the spear left his hand, he was done for.  Using all of his strength, Gilmont made a massive pull.  Surprisingly, it easily came out of the whip.  

Gilmont looked at his spear and saw that the blade had through the whip like butter.  Jackson looked at broken whip with a shocked look on his face.  "That whip can survive a bullet!" he exclaimed.  Gilmont slammed the butt of his spear into Jackson's temple, knocking the pirate out.  "Well, it seems that this was a good purchase after all," Gilmont said as he leaped back into the fray.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 28, 2009)

With Eve, Joseph, Paegun, Rex, Nick, Sparky and Jason-

"Hmmm.. Interesting..." Jason rubs his chin. "I.. I don't believe it..." Paegun blinked. "No..no way..." Nick's jaw's on the floor. "Holy shit." Joseph high fives Jason. "Cap... I... I'm sorry i be doubtin ya...." Jason nods. "Yes... You should never doubt me." Before them stood a massive town, Clouds seemed to form roads and a second town above the town, then a third town above that one. There were shops, houses, resteraunts.. everything a normal town would have. Though, The difference seemed to be.. "The town is full of half naked women..." Eve commented. *"Hell yes!*" Joseph and Rex high five. 

Women with wings on their backs walked through the town wearing just enough to cover anything indecent. "It's just as i said." Jason nodded. "Angels~" Joseph ran off into the town. "WAAH~~ PERVERT~~~" The women scream. "I can't deny it's true." Jason sweat dropped. "Oi~ Do you think we died?" Joseph shouts back at the group. "I'm slowly beginging to see the possibility..." Nick blinks. "Hehehe, Gonna get me an angel babe." David grins. "Pervert." Eve stands with her foot on the back of Nick's head. "How'd.. i wind up down here?" Nick thinks to himself.

"Excuse me miss." Jason walks over to a women with a golden brasier and loin cloth. "Where are we?" The women just sighed. "You're on the Sky island Impero, Ruled by God Orobalena." Jason nodded. "So we're not died." The women shook her head. "No, But i might ask who you are, Such strangely dressed people are a rareity here." Joseph then poked his head in. "Hey, We're not the ones half naked here." The women pointed at Eve. "Point taken." Joseph nodded. "I dress for ease of movement." Eve huffed. 

"We dress as God tells us too." The women told them. "I am Elsa, My husband is currently at the construction sight." Joseph and Jason tilted their heads. "Construction site?" She nodded. "Yes, We manufacture Island cloud, Then shape it into bricks, roadways and lamps." She motioned for the crew to follow her. "You see, On Impero, there are two types of cloud, Sea and Land. Sea cloud is dense, though it acts as an ocean, animals live in it and we can even float boats on it. "Cool." Jason looked over at the white sea. 

"So you have animals here?" Elsa nodded. "Indeed, We have Sky shirmp, Sky Lobster, Sky Cod, Sky sharks, Sky dolphins, Sky squid, Sky whales and Sky fox." She motioned to a small blue fox. "There are many types of beings here on Impero, In this town we have the women and the young. The men work at the factory or for God Orobalena." The crew nod. "So... What kind of products you got up here?" Joseph asked. "We have Dials." She answered. *"Dials?" *

A few moments later, The group is in a shop filled with Shells. "This is a dial shop." She picks up a shell. "They sell these." Everyone just looks at it with a blank face. "It's a shell." Elsa nodded. "However, It's a special kind of shell that comes from a special breed of sky creature." She hands Jason the shell. "Spin it around and then tough the tip of the shell." Jason nods, spins the shell around and then touches the tip, causing a small gust. "Whoa... awesome."

"That is a wind Dial, There are many kinds. Sound, Flame, Light, Smoke and Cloud. There exist even dials for battle, Such as Axe, Reject and the like." Joseph rubs his chin. "So like.... These dials come from fish?" She nods. "Then.. You use them for stuff?" She nods once more. "Might we see a waver?" She asks the clerk. "Right away." The women reponds and comes back with a small boat/bike cross breed.

"This is a waver, you can ride it on the ocean." Elsa showed the dial at the back. "By using a large wind dial you can gain more force and ride across the white sea. You can also use these dials on Boards and Skates so that you can ride on land. By using a special made cloud dial to produce roads you can even ride on them." Joseph and Jason nod. *"My head hurts." *Both then comment. "Aye.. this is a bit much to be takin in..." Rex laughed.

"Well then, I suppose that concludes the tour." Elsa turns and begins to walk out of the store. "Uhh... wait. we still have no idea what's going on..." Joseph rubs the back of his head. "I see.. Ah, But it seems i have forgotten to ask where you are from." She turns back to them. "Oh, We came from down there." Jason points down, Elsa and the shop clerk then step back in shock. "B...blue sea dwellers!?" 

Elsa manages to get the words out. "I..i guess....?" Jason rubs the back of his head. "E..Elsa!!! We have to get them out of here before God finds ou!" Joseph turns to Jason. "You'd think they'd have figured it out before.. seeing as we know crap about the island." Jason just nodded in agreement with his brother. "But why are people from the blue sea considered bad  to God?" Jason asked. "God was said to have come here from the Blue Sea. He said that those from the Blue sea are not worthy of him... So he left to come here and saved our people." 

The LTP just blinked. "So.. gods from the blue sea?" Elsa nodded. "He has forbidden others from the blue sea to come to this island... He says they are dangerous..." Joseph and Jason looked themselves over. "I don't feel dangerous." Jason comments. "I dunno... I might be a little dangerous..." Elsa just rushes over to them and begins to push them out of the shop. "Please! you must leave! We can not allow god to find out!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 28, 2009)

*Depauw Island, With The Avatar Pirates*

The crew brought *The Gaia* into port, this was their first grand line island and everyone was excited to see what it had in store for them. Connected to the docks was a small village which the crew took their time strolling through. The more and more they saw of the village the more and more unpleasant it became. The village was dinghy and poverty stricken, the villager's clothes were torn and older than the dirt they tilled. Each of the crew had different reactions: Tears began to stream down Hinara's face, Kaito cleared his throat uncomfortably and Hotaru looked on suspiciously.

"Something is not right here" Hotaru said scratching at her head. "Look at the way they are living, obviously something is not right" Hinara said. "That's not what I meant" Hotaru snapped, "I meant they have all the resources to be living prosperously yet they are suffering. There is something we are missing from this scene" Hotaru concluded. Kaito nodded grimly in agreement and Hinara stopped to consider what Hotaru was saying. "What are you suggesting?" Hinara asked. "I think they are being extorted one way or another" Hotaru concluded.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 28, 2009)

*Aboard the Archangel*
"I apologize for my friend's lack of manners. No, I'm afraid we haven't seen your friend, nor do we know who wrote this." Yumi said. She cast a disdainful look at Rek before smiling pleasantly at the old man. 'Of all the times to be a dick, you had to pick the moment that could kill us...'

Mathias eyed both Yumi and Rek carefully. The rich looking fellow certainly was a smart ass and viewed himself higher than others. Mathias picked up on that easily. Though, his partner, Yumi, seemed to be a reasonable young woman. After reading the letter left behind by Helen, Mathias didn't know who to trust. These pirates could very well be lying. 

_"Helen has been acting differently these past few days every since that Blizzard Gaol guard came to visit her. He might hold the key to her disappearance."_ Mathias said to himself thoughtfully. 

Mathias looked up towards the crow's nest where Sanya was currently positioned. "Sanya, please go locate Nicobi and bring him back here. I have an idea about who holds a clue as to where Helen is."  Mathias said seriously.

Sanya flew down from the crow's nest and hovered in front of Mathias. She happily saluted. "Yessir Mathias I'll go find Nicobi right away because as soon as I find Nicobi and bring him back here we can go find whoever it is we need to find so we can go find Helen and get back on our journey and hopefully find one piece before that straw hat rubbery dude does or some other pirates maybe we'll find a land of unicorns too because I kinda like those I wonder if there is a unicorn devil fruit because I would soooooooo eat it and become a unicorn because unicorns are much cooler than rhinoes like Nicobi and-" 

"HELEN!" Mathias bellowed. "Sorry!~" Sanya said happily as she flew off to find Nicobi.

*Katana Island*
Yingoru struggled to pull himself out of what appeared to be a swamp. Yingoru ended up being launched into a large swamp-like area where he was unfortunate enough to get trapped in the swamp.

"This shit is nasty!" Yingoru complained as he struggled to get out. Vines and trees hung around the area adding to the swamp theme. Finally Yingoru was able to wade towards firm ground. He reached land and began panting heavily. Getting out of the swamp was no easy task. 

Yingoru then turned around to see a heard of alligators standing behind him. The alligators then stood up on their hind legs. "What the hell kind of alligators are you?" Yingoru said as he looked atthe gators wide-eyed. He unsheathed his blade and grinned. "Oh, the DEAD KIND!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2009)

*Primeval Island...*
Willoby kneels down next to a bright yellow flower that grows off a large vine and gently removes it. He had gotten tired of speculating over Helen's fate, and he knew there was nothing he could do about it at the moment so why waste energy. So he decided to head into the jungle to pick up some quick rare plant samples. He knows that Helen is tough and can handle herself, but he still worries. 

As Willoby places the flower into a collection bag, the ground under his feet shakes thunderously, followed by a loud roar. Willoby tracks the noise about two hundred meters up ahead and peers out of a bush into a wide open clearing. 

"What in the blue hell?"

His eyes widen as he sees a beetle like figure standing over the neck of a fallen Brontosaurus. "Well I'll be damned," he mutters. Willoby steps out from the bushes points at the figure. 

"Ruru you old bug. I thought you were dead!" Willoby yells, "What's the Insect Emperor doing wrestling Dinosaurs?!" 

One of the first pirates that Willoby's old crew had encountered and fought in the New World was Ruru's. 

_*Katana Island...*_
Helen strides through the forest, leaving behind Flynn much to her relief. She's really not sure where she's going, instead following a hunch more then anything. The forest around her starts to take on a more dense and swamp like setting slowly but surely the deeper she goes. 

She passes underneath a rather large spider web up in a tall old and gnarled tree, big enough to hold a human sized being, but takes no notice of it. Helen stops just past the tree and sighs as she looks around at her surroundings, "I really have no idea where I'm going," she mumbles to herself. For a second she even contemplates turning around to where she left Flynn but then a loud hissing noise shakes her out of her thoughts. A large shadow looms over from above and Helen spins her head up, coming face to face with a huge Black Widow Spider the size of a horse. 

"Not Spiders!" she yells. 

The Black Widow hisses at Helen and blasts a thick spray of webbing at her. Helen rolls away and the web line misses her by inches, hitting the ground and causing it to sizzle. Helen's eyes widen as the webbing carves a sizable burning whole in the ground. The Spider leaps down to the ground onto its many legs and blasts another jet of webbing at her. 

Helen draws her Katana whip fast and slashes vertically at the strand of webbing, causing it to split into two and pass by her on both sides. The stray webbing on her blade sizzles against the cold steel but the sword remains unscratched. As the giant Spider charges at her, Helen takes a fencing pose and thrusts the tip of her Katana at the Spider from long range. 

*"Flying Swallow!" *

A fast moving bullet shaped air current hits the Black Widow right in the eyes, making a gunshot like sound, and rips out the other side of its body. The creature freezes and spasms in a writhing mess before dieing. 

"Whew!" Helen sighs in with relief. Suddenly a dozen more hissing sounds emanate around her and countless more giant Spiders extend out of the trees in front of her, staring at Helen with black cold eyes. Helen shudders in revolt, "I'm out of here!" she exclaims and sprints away as fast as she can. The Spiders give chase and blast her with webbing but she easily outpaces them and eventually loses them at the edge of a swamp. 

Helen catches her breath against a tree and takes stock of the swamp like surroundings. "I'd rather be back on Primeval Island," she mutters.  

"What the hell kind of alligators are you?" a voice bellows not too far away from her position, followed by loud growls. 

Helen freezes at the sound of the voice, and her body tingles because she recognizes it. It's the last voice she heard before she almost died. Helen quickly creeps towards the commotion. 

"Oh, the DEAD KIND!" 

She walks up stealthily behind a tree that and peeks her eyes around the trunk. Helen eyes a Marine swordsman engaging a mass of Alligators but not just any Marine. The son of bitch Marine who almost killed her.  

Helen steps out from behind the tree and draws her Katana, "Hey Croc Hunter remember me!?" she yells at him to his back.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 28, 2009)

*Katana Island*
Helen steps out from behind the tree and draws her Katana, "Hey Croc Hunter remember me!?" she yells at him to his back.

Yingoru momentarily took his eyes off of the approaching alligators who stood on their hind legs. His eyes grew wide as he recognized the woman who called him. "Well if it isn't the wench with the sword! Fancy seeing you here huh?!" Yingoru said as he smiled deviously at the swordswoman. A flashback came to memory of their first interaction.

*Flashback*
_The sounds of swords clashing with tremendous speed and energy rings out, true steel versus true steel. Suddenly a loud crash erupts and Helen flies through the last remaining sliver of a wall that used to be a part of the Doctor's office. 

She lands on her back and rolls end over end across the ground before coming to a halt face down. Blood already begins to stain the thick bandage wrapped around her forehead. 

"Ugh...that's gonna hurt in the morning..." she mutters as she grips the dirt with her fingers and slowly gets to her feet. I'm running on fumes she thinks....no less! 

Yingoru laughs as he steps out onto the street towards Helen, casually waving his sword around. "Just goes to show that you really can judge a book by its cover. A lady like you has no business playing a real man's game, heh!" 

"Well when I find a real man. I'll certainly take that into consideration you meathead!" Helen retorts. She raises her cursed blade in a defensive posture. The handle feels warm in her grip for some reason. The sword feels unnaturally heavy and its not cooperating with her. 

What's wrong with you?! she asks the sword inwardly, staring at its dark blade. 

"Don't take your eyes off of me Wench!" Yingoru exclaims as he moves in at Helen in a burst of speed and slashes at her. Helen blocks the heavy strike. Yingoru presses his offense and slashes at her in a flurry with bold heavy strokes meant to wear down an opponents defenses. Helen backpedals as he pushes her on the defensive, pumping her arms furiously, and blocking every attack, her brow furrowed in concentration. Her arms begin to burn with the exertion and her vision becomes blurry. 

"Getting tired?!" Yingoru yells with a smirk as he slashes vertically at Helen with a two handed grip. She blocks the slash but almsot falls to one knee from the sudden unnatural heaviness of her own sword combined with Yingoru's brute strength. 

"Heck no. I'm just getting started!!" Helen replies, even though her arms feel like rubber. She yells in anger and pushes the Marine back, trying to get the adrenaline pumping through her body. 

"Phoenix Lash!" she exclaims, slashing horizontally at the air in front of Yingoru. A wind shaped air current in the shape of a bird flies at him. 

"Lunar technique: Waxing Crescent Blade!" Yingoru yells in response, slashing a crescent shaped air current at Helens attack.

BABOOM!

The attacks explode and cancel each other out, expelling violent air currents in all directions. Helen breaths heavily, her long blond hair swirls about her face. Gotta tie up my hair into a ponytail when I fight she thinks, now oddly of all times.

Yingoru starts mock clapping, "Nice....not bad for a two bit whore. You know what just because of that I'm gonna finish you with one of my stronger attacks." 

Helen shrugs, "Bring it!" she tells him. Using all of her willpower just to stand.

"HERE WE GO!" Yingoru exclaims. He puts on a burst of speed and rushes towards Helen. She braces herself but Yingoru swerves around her. Helen spins to face him but he still doesn't attack her instead he backpedals and begins to slash wildly at the air. "What?!" Helen is renders speechless by his display. He's not even attacking me. 

Yingoru moves his head about and stomps his feet rhythmically, slashing every which way as if he's fighting a dozen imaginary opponents. Almost like he's dancing Helen notices. "Hey are you mocking me or something?!" she yells at him.

Suddenly Yingoru freezes and he smiles devilishly at her, "Dancing Blade of The Crescent Moon! That means look down..." 

Helen looks down at the ground, her eyes widening in surprise. A giant crescent shaped carving in the ground surrounds her. "No...." she mutters in horror, he was playing with me! Helen instinctively blocks her face and midsection with her elbow length steel gauntlets as she feels her body rip to shreds from dozens of tiny slashes that jet up from the giant crescent moon etched in the earth._

*Right here, right now*
Yingoru came back to reality just as the gators attacked him. Oddly, they attacked by jumping into the air on their hind legs and then launching themselves like a missle toward their target by using their tails and whipping the air similar to how Rokushiki users kick the air with their feet. 

"Hold on for a sec," Yingoru said as he turned his attention to the oncoming alligators. They opened their jaws to show their razor sharp teeth.  Yingoru smiled accordingly as he prepared his blade. Yingoru closed his eyes and placed his sword behind his back while he held his free hand in front of his body as if he's gathering ki. Yingoru breathed in then breathed out. He opened his eyes and dashed towards the gators with a burst of speed. *"Lunar Technique: Half-Moon Critical!"* Yingoru bellowed as he delivered a powerful two-handed slash.

Each and every gator was sliced in half. Blood splattered all over the place. Yingoru wiped his blade off on a huge leaf. He then turned around and looked back at Helen. "AS I was saying before I was rudely interupted by the dead alligators...." Yingoru said sarcastically "Fancy seeing you here wench! I can't believe you and your punk ass crew escaped from that snow prison place with the huge stupid monkey." Yingoru continued.

"My goal when I defeated you was to make you want to quick wielding a blade which I see didn't work." Yingoru said with a slight smile. He pointed towards her katana that she drew. "Put that shit away! You couldn't beat me before, what makes you think you can now wench?!"


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 28, 2009)

-With Bolt, Belle, Timor, Kama and Kayne-

The group began making their way toward what looked to be a construction site, but stopped for a moment to catch their breath.
*pant*pant* "Why am I so out of breath."
Belle gulps in some air.  "I can only assume its the altitude.  That knock up stream sent us up quite high, its only natural that the air is thinner up here."
"Quit complaining.  The more you whine about it, the longer it'll take for you to adjust."
"They just want to rest for a bit."

Bolt walks forward and onto the construction site and points at one of the men.  "Oi!  You!"
The man stands at about 6'4 and does not wear a shirt, as well as the other men.  He has quite a large build, a shaved head and a twirly mustache.  He points at himself.  "You talking to me?"
"Yeah, you.  I got some questions I want answered."
Belle runs up and pushes Bolt back slightly.  "I'm sorry for my friend here."
"He can be a little pushy at times."
The man nods.  "I see."
"We were just wondering if you could help us out a bit by asking a few questions?"
He smiles.  "No problem.  I'm always glad to help.  You can call me Jespah."
"Thank you so much.  My name is Belle, she's Kayne, the man in white is Kama, the other guy is Timor, and you've already met Chris."
"Call me Bolt."
"An interesting bunch you've got there.  So, how can I help you?"
"First of all, could you tell us what exactly is this place?"
"Oh.  Well, this island is run by God.  He separates us by putting the children and women in town."  He looks off the side with a sad look in his eyes.  "My wife is there at the moment."  He then smiles again and looks back at the LTP.  "The men work here in the factory.  You see those things?"  He points at what appears to be a line of shells.  "Those are Milky Dials.  They are what produce the clouds and we manipulate them in many different ways depending on what's needed."
"Dials?"  He then rummages for something in his back pocket and takes a shell out.  "You mean like this thing?"
Jespah takes a look and is shocked at what he sees.  "That's a Reject Dial!  Those are very dangerous."
"I know."  She turns to Bolt.  "Where the hell did you find that thing!  I thought I hid it from you again!"
"Hey, its mine!  I like to keep a hold of it."
She grabs it from him.  "No!  Don't you remember what this thing did to your arm!?
"Wait, he actually used a Reject Dial and survived!?"
"Barely."
"That is quite the amazing feat!  I don't think I've ever heard of anybody surviving after using one!  That's why they've been banned."
"Well, it helps that our ship has a great doctor,"  He pats Belle on the back.
She blushes.  "Flattery will get you nowhere."

Timor steps forward.  "So, where exactly are we?"
"You mean which island is this?"
"You mean there is more than one Sky Island?"
"Of course.  Where else did you guys come fro-"  His eyes widen in fear.  "You must leave.  Now!"
"Hey, what's the problem?  You were fine a minute ago."
"That was before I realized you were from the Blue Sea.  If God finds out- please, it is very dangerous.  Get out as quickly as possible.  Its what's best for everyone!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2009)

_*Katana Island...*_
Helen glares at Yingoru in anger as he calls her a wench but then she remembers that his blowhard words and attitude is a part of his fighting style. He likes to belittle his opponents and throw them off balance, she thinks, but that won't work on me. 

"Hold on for a sec," he tells her, turning his attention back towards the giant Alligators. 

Helen eyes him as he attacks the monsters in a burst of speed and delivers a  powerful two handed slash at them, *"Lunar Technique: Half-Moon Critical!"*. Helen's eyes widen at the potency of the attack. 

_Could it be?_ she thinks to herself. 

"My goal when I defeated you was to make you want to quit wielding a blade which I see didn't work." Yingoru said with a slight smile. He pointed towards her katana that she drew. "Put that shit away! You couldn't beat me before, what makes you think you can now wench?!"

Helen stares at Yingoru confidently and salutes Yingoru with her Katana, "I'm not the same half dead woman you beat last time. Let me show you how our duel should've really played out..." 

Yingoru laughs mockingly at her boast, "This time I'm gonna beat you so badly you'll never be able to look at a sword again without crying!" he sneers at her. 

Helen squares up with Yingoru, raising her sword over head and preparing to attack. Before she attacks however she stares at Yingoru questioningly, "That last attack.....can it cut steel?" she asks him. 

Yingoru sneers at Helen and nods, "You bet your little ass it can wench!" he answers. 

Helen smiles from ear to ear at Yingoru's answer, "That's exactly what I wanted to hear..." she says softly. Suddenly Helen swings her Katana downwards in a wide arc, unleashing a swirling current of air shaped into a phoenix.  
*
"Phoenix Lash!"* 

Yingoru smirks at the technique, "I remember that one!" he exclaims as he slices the air, generating a crescent shaped air slice that collides with the bird.   

*"Lunar Technique: Flying crescent blade!" *

The air between Helen and Yingoru explodes sending buffeting winds and debris in all directions. Helen's hair whips all around her and she pulls guard as Yingoru charges through the debris cloud in a burst of speed. He slashes his sword downward at her and Helen blocks. The strength of his strike makes Helen's arms shake but she parries his sword and they exchange a flurry of swords strokes. Yingoru's two handed slashes are slower but much stronger then Helen's more compact and precise slashes, and his tremendous foot speed puts Helen on the backstep as he slashes furiously at her, putting her on the defensive.  

"This is why bitches shouldn't play a man's game!" he says with a laugh as he senses his attack overwhelm her defense. 

Helen rapidly backflips suddenly, creating space between them. "I agree a bitch like you has no business here," Helen retorts as she lands. She runs around Yingoru in a fast moving circle, stabbing six times at him in rapid succession, firing off six high velocity bullet shaped air projectiles at him, aimed at different vital spots on his body.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 29, 2009)

With Group Mask-

"Wait i don't get it." Joseph stops Elsa. "Why are people from the blue sea dangerous? Who exactly is this god? Why would god hate people from the blue sea?" Elsa just sighs. "I don't know the specifics... but when he came here, he saved us from ourselves.. we would fight constantly with others and against ourselves and eventually he arrived.. with his power he was able to stop all sides from fighting. So we follow him." She took a breath. "But he is very strict, No one from the Blue sea can come here.. He said that the blue sea dwellers are worse then we were.. that they would try to conquer us.." 

Joseph nodded. "What was his name again?" Elsa blinked. "Orobalena." Joseph nodded and rubbed his chin. "What's up?" Jason asked. "I know that name.. i just don't know why." he sighed. "Alright, for now let's honor Elsa's request." Joseph began to walk out of the shop. "I don't think it's smart to get into this island until i can remember why i know Gods name." Jason nodded. "Alright, I'll take your advice. Let's head back to the ship." Elsa sighed. "Thank you.. hopefully no one has seen your ship yet.. Where did you dock." 

Jason pointed in the distance. "A couple miles that way." Elsa's eyes widened. "N.near the construction zone.... That means... God's forest is close by... Oh no..." she ran out of the store. "Oi! what's wrong!!!" Jason followed, soon the rest of the crew did too. "If you're near the construction zone that means that god's forest curves around and is actually the closet to your ship!"

Jason thinks for a moment. "Now that you mention it, i did see some trees in the distance." Elsa nodded. "Yes, God keeps all of the fruit trees in his property, He says that they should be cultivated by special hands before being brought to the town to be sold." Joseph blinked. "That has what to do with us?" Elsa sighed. "The men in the forest keep an eye out for anyone from blue sea due to the knock up stream! so that means that they might have already seen your ship!!" 

Elsewhere-

"I've spotted a suspicious ship at the eastern side of the island!" a man shouts. "What does it look like!" Another screams. "Umm.. It seems to be battered and aged... There's a flag on it in the shape of a tree and there's two men sitting on the deck! they seem to be.. arm wrestling!" 

On the LTP Ship-

"AND THAT'S WHEN I USED HIS SPINE FOR A TOOTHPICK!" Anax laughs. "Oh god..." Nolan looses focus and Anax' pins his arm. "SPARATATATA! I WIN AGAIN!" he cheers. "I think we need to stop talking during these arm wrestling matches.. it just ain't fair anymore." Nolan grumbled. "Ah! but it's only fair i share my story with you!" Anax smirked. "No.. I don't want to hear it anymore." Nolan sighed.

In the forest-

"Report this to Orobalena right away!" A large man with a red mohawk and white robe shouts. "YES ALSIPO!" The smaller man salutes and speeds off down a trail of cloud. "It appears..." Alsipo raises up a telescope made of cloud. "That we have visitors from the blue sea."he watches Anax and Nolan argue on the deck.


----------



## Dog868cow (Aug 29, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> *Aboard the Archangel*
> "I apologize for my friend's lack of manners. No, I'm afraid we haven't seen your friend, nor do we know who wrote this." Yumi said. She cast a disdainful look at Rek before smiling pleasantly at the old man. 'Of all the times to be a dick, you had to pick the moment that could kill us...'
> 
> Mathias eyed both Yumi and Rek carefully. The rich looking fellow certainly was a smart ass and viewed himself higher than others. Mathias picked up on that easily. Though, his partner, Yumi, seemed to be a reasonable young woman. After reading the letter left behind by Helen, Mathias didn't know who to trust. These pirates could very well be lying.
> ...



"Ha, this certainly is a lively crew." Anji thought to himself with a smile.  Helen going missing was worrisome though; Anji didn't know the crew very well but he'd hate if anything happened to one of them.  "Hopefully Nicobi gets back soon so we can find Helen..." Anji thought to himself before attempting to return to his meditation to ease his troubled mind.


*Katana Island*
It takes a little while but Jack is eventually able to spot William using his sensory visors.  "Got him!  I sure hope he has Raiden with him..."  Jack jumped down from his tree, leaping from branch to branch as he made his way to where William was.

Finally Jack reached his location and jumped down from a tree far enough away not to spook William.  "Hey William!  Umm, we didn't really get a chance to get to know each other back on Vault Island or on the ship, but I'm Jack.  It seems as though our swords were swapped," Jack said as he noted William holding Raiden and his knife, "so let's trade back; I don't believe there are any rules against it." Jack said as he held William's saber out to him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 29, 2009)

_*With TFAJ...*_
Garrick watches from the castle parapet as Zell takes out the numerous Pirate fodder with ruthless aggression. "I like his style!" he says with a devious smirk, "That's true justice right there!" 

Clemens nods and notices a powerfully built woman battering a group of Marines and causing chaos in an adjacent courtyard, "I'll take care of that one..." she mutters, forming a mirror under her feet and melting into it. 

"Don't fuck up!" Garrick growls at her as she disappears. He cracks his brass knuckled and stretches his neck around impatiently, waiting for an opponent worthy of him to appear. "BAH! IS THERE ANYONE HERE TO FIGHT BESIDES THESE CHICKENSHIT FODDER?!" he screams. 

Suddenly a tower explodes and a man with cannon arms appears at the top of it, tossing away Marines like ragdolls. Garrick laughs, "He'll do..." and lights his cigar before jumping off the wall like a bullet, tackling the pirate and they both smash through the roof.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 29, 2009)

-With Bolt, Belle, Timor, Kama and Kayne-

"This is bullshit!" he steps up to Jespah.
"Chris, calm down."
"You trying to tell me that me and my friends, who nearly DIED trying to get up onto this stupid island, need to leave!?"
"I'm sorry, its just that if you stay, God will-"
"Who is this 'God' of yours?  This isn't heaven, is it!?"
"No, it isn't.  Its just-"
"Then you can tell your fucking '_God_' to kiss my ass!"  He turns around and storms off.  "I'm heading back to the ship.  This is bullshit."  Belle quickly runs off after him.

"Jeez, that guy has a temper."
Kama bows at Jespah.  "I apologize for my friend's actions."
"Its OK.  I guess I can see why he'd be mad after the effort you all put in to get up here."
"He's just throwing a hissy fit.  He'll be fine soon enough."
"I'll be sure to tell our captain about what you've warned us.  Maybe its best to leave like you say."
"I can only pray that God will spare you."
"Thanks..."

Belle grabs Bolt by the shoulder.  "What was all that about!?
He shakes it off.  "I'm just pissed off that after all that, we have to go!?  Screw that!"
"But Jespah said that God-"
"Are we dead?"
"No."
"Is this heaven!?"
"No."
"Then even if there is a God, whoever Jespah was talking about isn't God.  Would God stay on an island like this!?"  He opens his arms and looks around.
"What's that supposed to mean?  The clouds look nice and everything looks clean."
"Of course you'd like it, with those burly sweaty shirtless guys over at the factory."
"Who says I'd be interested in those kinds of guys?"
"I dunno.  BUT WHERE ARE MY NAKED ANGELS!?"
*BAM*
"IS THAT WHAT THIS IS ALL ABOUT!?"
"OF COURSE IT IS!  WEREN'T YOU THERE WHEN JAY AND THE OTHERS _CONVINCED_ ME TO HELP THEM GET UP HERE?!"
Belle facepalms and mumbles to herself. "You never did appreciate what was in front of you..."

Timor, Kama and Kayne finally catch up with the two. 
"What's going on now?"
"Guess why this ass is throwing a fit?"
"Naked angels?"
"How did you-"
"You two were pretty much arguing on the top of your lungs."
"Which we should really be more careful of.  If what Jespah said is the truth, we need to be careful around this island."
"We should head back to the ship."
The rest nod in agreement.  *"Right."*
"Why are we letting the new guy call the shots!?  I'm in charge here!"
"Then whats your brilliant plan oh great leader of ours?"
"We head back to the ship... and tell the others about what Jespah told us."
"Brilliant plan..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2009)

*With Prince....*

"Oh Shizz!" Prince shouts, watching the duel between Helen and Yingoru. [COLOR="blue]"I feel odly out of place here."[/COLOR] He glances around for something to do, and, finding nothing, turns back to the fight. [COLOR="blue"]"GOOOOO MARINE DUDE!"[/COLOR] Prince shouted. He honestly couldn't care less who won, but Prince had worked much of his first 10 years working a horse gambling ring. He knew how to pick a winner.

*With Karma.....*

Karma stares up at the sky, sighing slightly at the sounds of battle raging far below her. She peers dow to see two of the contestants fighting, and actually finds it an interesting spectacle.

"I wonder if I could focus my Ki like that..." She thinks to herself, seeing Yingoru launch a long ranged attack and Helen counter it with one of her own. She unsheathes _Immortal Dawn_ and focuses, drawing in her energy. Silent purple energy begins to crawl along the blade, looking like very slow lightning. She swings the sword in a horizontal slash, but nothing happens.

"Well what do we have here?" A voice purrs from behind her. Karma whirls around, her sword in front of her. A woman stands behind her, unwholesomely beautiful, her long red hair pulled back into a ponytail. She wields two weapons, Karma manages to identify as Tonfa, but they're bladed, like a sword. "A straggler?" The woman asks, tilting her head and parting her lips in something that looks almost orgasmic. "I guess I'd better take care of this..."

"Form 1: Dragon!" Karma shouts, immediately launching herself on the offensive. The woman's eyes widen, first with surprise, and then with delight. She blocks Karma's attacks easily and kicks her off the branch. Karma manages to grab another one and begins to throw herself to another tree, but the woman follows he with uncanny speed and attacks, forcing Karma to defend herself.

"Going somewhere? We're just getting started.....


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 29, 2009)

*Katana Island: Helen vs Yingoru*
Helen rapidly backflips suddenly, creating space between them. "I agree a bitch like you has no business here," Helen retorts as she lands. She runs around Yingoru in a fast moving circle, stabbing six times at him in rapid succession, firing off six high velocity bullet shaped air projectiles at him, aimed at different vital spots on his body.

Yingoru held his sword parallel to his body and started to spin at a high velocity. "HA! Useless! *Lunar Technique: Waxing Crescent Typhoon!"* Yingoru exclaimed as he started spinning forming a moderate, cutting twister around his body that deflected the air bullets. Though, one of the bullets actually penetrated the twister and still struck Yingoru in his left arm.

After the twister receeded Yingoru and Helen stood there glaring at each other for a moment. Yingoru looked over to his left arm to see it was bleeding. He looked rather surprised, but not alarmed. "It looks like I underestimated the power of a whore." He declared towards Helen. "It won't happen again!" Yingoru said as he charged towards the swordswoman and prepared to strike her. 

Helen readied her blade and clashed blades with the lunar swordsman. They were at a standoff for a moment while their blades clashed. Both of them looked into each other's eyes. Helen held a look of zealous determination while Yingoru held a look of amusement. "Tell me your name wench. I'd rather know it before you die!" Yingoru asked as he pushed his sword.

Helen strongly pushed back. "Scum like you does not deserve to know my name. But," Helen stopped pushing with her blade and slashed at Yingoru with great speed. Yingoru quickly parried the attack and jumped back. "If you must know, it's the name of the world's upcoming greatest swordswoman, Helen of the mist." Helen declared proudly.

Yingoru sneered at this declaration. "So you're one of THEM. One of the people who want to best Mihawk. "I'm going to be the greatest swordsman" BLAH BLAH BLAH! Shut that shit up! It ain't happenin' especially not with some 2-bit whore. I mean Helen." "What's life without a dream?" Helen rebutted as the 2 swordsman went to exchange blows again.

This time they went on a slashing frenzy. Both of them slashes and parrying the other's blow. Yingoru then gripped the hilt of his sword with both his hands. He went to slash Helen in a horizontal fashion intending to send her upwards with the powerful blow. *"Lunar Technique: Rising moon joust!"* Yingoru exclaimed.

Helen began to channel ki into her arms, temporarily gaining a strength boost. *"Scaling the Tower!"* Helen commanded as she parried Yingoru's blow with a powerful attack of her owns. The attacks clashed and the result sent both swordsmen(woman) sliding back on their feet in the opposite direction.

"Who would've thought you had so much power!" Yingoru called out. Yingoru readied his blade and charged towards Helen at an amazing speed. Yingoru ran past Helen and slashed. *"Lunar Technique: First quarter strike!"* Yingoru said as he re-sheathed his blade. He turned his head to see the damage he had done.

Helen just stood there unmoving. Then suddenly, she fadded away. Yingoru saw a powerful slash across his body. Helen re-appeared behind him grinning. *"Ghost Flicker!"* She said. *"Lunar Technique: Third Quarter return!"* Yingoru commanded as he quickly turned around and raced past Helen slicing once again. This time the attack connected.

Both swordsmen(woman) clenched their wounds. Oddly enough, neither of them seemed worried or even phased by the attacks.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 29, 2009)

_Primevil Island_

"Willoby? You hairy bastard, you're still alive!?" Ruru said, surprised. He drops the neck of the Brontosaurus he had wrestled to the ground and gave Willoby a friendly punch to the face. 


Ruru still remembers vividly the first day he met Willoby and his old crew. After all you don't get shot with needles from someone's back everyday. "As you can see I'm hunting dinner! We should catch up later, I have to take this back to my Master's ship." He picks up the brontosaurus' neck and drags it towards Willoby. His progress was slow, but the brontosaurus could feed the Windy Dirge's crew for weeks. 

"I should tell my master about you, I'm sure he'll invite you to dinner."


Jun narrows her eyes as she watches Nicobi walk away. "This friend of yours, you are close to her, am I correct?" Jun said, making Nicobi pause. 

She didn't even wait for him to reply when she spoke again."If that is the case then should you not focus your efforts on saving her rather than complaining to someone you have just met?" Jun sighed. "Now, if you excuse me I have a hunt to finish."

On board the Archangel Elza looked strangely at the Angel Pirates. They all seemed to be incredibly agitated. 

"Rekkie-poo, why don't we ask these guys to have dinner with us? They look pretty glum, but I'm sure talking about they're problems over a nice meal would help." She whispered, holding his arm. 

Rek smirked. He always found the way Elza latched on to him endearing, but it can get creepy at times.

"An excellent idea." He whispered back. The noble then turned to the Angel Pirates. They seemed like a nice sort, if a little prone to being attacked by bigger, scarier pirate crews, and inviting people over that weren't Annie and his man-harem. Additionaly they needed to get more friendly crews who can look out for the Monarchs should they get in trouble and the Angels just happen to be in the neighborhood. "It may seem a bit strange, but would you good people like to have dinner with us? My other crew members should be able to get enough food for everyone."    

After making his proposal, a flaming meteor crashed from the sky and hit the Archangel. Matyr crawls out from under the meteor, which upon closer inspection is revealed to be a burnt-out bird of some sort. 

Greize grinned. "I win again." He said to Yumi, who groaned and gave the gambling aide 200 berri. "In retrospect falling from the sky on fire is something Matyr could do easily given he walks around with a pair of handcannons loaded with firebombs."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 29, 2009)

At the massive palace-

The building stands over two thousand feet high, made of pure cloud There stands two towers guarding the stairway. At the top stands a large building surrounded by four towers and two massive rectangular buildings with the image of a blond man with long flowing hair and white robe. another man in white using dial skates rushes up a cloud path to the palace. inside sits the man from the images on the palace. "Yes?" He asks. "LORD OROBALENA!" The man drops to his knees. 

"There... appears to be invaders from the blue sea located at the eastern part of the island! their ship.. it has a symbol much like yours!" Orobalena raised a brow. "How like my symbol?" He asked. "It.. it too takes the form of a skull... my lord." Orobalena stood up and placed his hand on the mans shoulder. "This is grave news indeed my child.. you see.. my symbol is sacred and for someone to come here bearing one similar to mine.. it means they have come to challenge me and try to rule this land."

The man under him looks up. "But lord!" Orobalena smiled. "We must wipe them out before they get to the people? Do you understand? They will use any tricks necessary to fool the people into believing them." The man nods. "Right! i will inform the warriors!" He then runs out of the room. "Heh... Pirates." Orobalena smirked. "Don't you dare interfere with God." He grinned.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 29, 2009)

_*Katana Island*_

James walks through the island, still angry about how his swords have been stolen. Suddenly he spots a large bear, "Stupid bear..." he says due to his bad mood. The bear turns and glares at him, "Yea, that's right, I said it!"

It growls and starts to charge, "Fine, I can take you!" he draws the two blades, "Ghah! These are unbalanced!" he shouts, comparing the weights.

He leaps out of the way of the bear, "Fine, Santoryu," he shifts into Monkey Point and wraps his tail around the third blade on his back. He tries to draw it but can't, "What the hell?" the bear begins to charge once again.

He kicks the bottom of the sheath with his foot and forces the blade out of hiding. He then wraps his tail around it, but it is too heavy for his tail to hold. The bear approaches again, "Fine..." he pulls back the two swords his holds in his hand, "Branch Cannon!" he fires a blast that normally would have been able to easily finish off the beast, but the unfamiliar swords weakened the attack, and the different weights of them made the attack off target as well. It slams into a tree, cutting it in half.

"Ghah..." he says frustrated. The Bear stops for a moment, confused, but then charges again, "You know what..." with all his might he turns his body, and the tail lifts the blade just off of the ground. After a full twist the large blade slices into the bear's chest.

He releases the large blade from his tail, "Damn that thing's heavy..." he crosses the two blades he holds in his hands, "Monkey's Claws!" with that he slices right into the bear's chest and sends it crashing into the ground.

With The Unnamed Crew-

They had regathered everyone, except for Shin, and gotten back on the Infinite Injustice. The crew has been sailing for a while now, trying to think of a plan, "Well, I wouldn't put it above the Marines to try to get back at us this quickly by capturing Shin, but I don't think they'd be able to do it without bringing a good amount of marines along with them, and we would have noticed that."

Annie rolls her eyes, "I'm sure they'd have no problem tricking that idiot into an easy capture," the rest of the crew nodded in agreement. Tatsu scratched the back of his head, "Heh, well I guess it's possible," Annie pulls out a map, "The closest marked Marine Base is right here," she said putting her index finger on a nearby island, "If they're holdin' him somewhere it'd probably be there, and if not we can atleast get some information," she says shrugging.

"I'll get the ship heading there," Alph says and then walks away to the helm. Tatsu eyes the island on the map, "Looks like we're busting into another marine base," he said with a smirk.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 29, 2009)

"Untie us! Untie us, ya hear!?!" 
"YOU'LL LIVE TO REGRET THIS, ya Marine scum!"
"I'm gonna rip you limb-from-limb when I get out of here." 

The floored pirates, flopping belly side up on the deck of what used to be their ship, shouted at the hooded marine without restraint. They jeered and swore until they're faces turned blue... more so because the figure didn't seem to hear a word of it. How could he? The beat was bumpin' and he wouldn't be distracted from his music! 

So they shouted on as the figure sat with his back to them at the edge of the ship, peering out into the deep and vast blue, head bobbing hard up and down as his earphones blazed so loud that the yelling pirates could hear the faint rumor of it from where they lay. Shades covered the man's eyes and a black scabbard with grafitti all over it lay strapped to his back. He hummed to the beat.

_"That looks like a Marine ship..."_

The oddly dressed Marine began to wonder. He was ordered to join up with his new squad (which had him all the more amped) not too far from here. The marine vessel still a ways off could very well be that squad. It would take a while for this slow and poorly crafted ship to catch up with that vessel... He hit the stop button on his den den mushi player. He quickly leaped from his sitting position, landed on the deck and turned to face his captives.

"MY EYES!!" 

"O GOD, IT BURNS!"

The 3 pirates squinted in pain as the sun hit the fabulous bling that adorned the marine's neck, fingers and exposed teeth. The marine laughed. 

"Yo yo yo, check this out playboys." He spoke quickly and with a ridiculously deep gruff voice. "My ride ain't too far from here and I'm bout' to break up out this B-I, ya underdig?" 

The pirates stared with sweat rolling down their backs.

"My offer is still open." Suddenly his voice took on a much more burdened quality as he narrowed his eyes behind the shades. "You bustas are still pretty much unknown... its not too late to join up with the marines. This lifestyle ya'll livin' is all talk and no walk, ya feel? Come up to MY level if you wanna peep the real, ya feel me?" 

There was a silence over the ship. 

"If you wanna stop fakin' the funk and peep the realness, I'll cover for you when we get to my ride... I'll say ya'll interested in enlistin'. We'll get rid of dem' colors you flyin' over this busted ship and make it look like a civilian ship. It'll be like ya'll bustas never did no wrong... You down?"

One pirate spit at his feet. 

"GO TO HELL. And I'll tell ya where you can shove your offer, you poser!"

The marine shook his head sadly. 

"Sorry to hear that, partna... WELL THEN, looks like this is where I say peace. Ya'll sorry selves don't even gotta bounty so bringin' ya'll along would just be a waste of time."

The black-skinned marine bent his knees with a huge grin on his face. 

"HOPE YA'LL CAN SWIM! I'M UP OUTTA HERE! *STRAIGHT GUTTA JUSTICE!!!"*

And with that the marine banged his fist hard into his knees and shot off like a rocket from hell, blowing the wooded deck beneath him into pieces and left the pirate ship broken, sinking and on fire. The marine heard the cries of the pirates for a moment before he flew far out of their range. 

Now the blinged out warrior was soaring across the vast blue sea, every moment getting closer and closer to the Marine vessel. He could now see what just might be the faces of his new crewmates. He grinned. Surely it was time to get it poppin'!

Unfortunately, he never used his DF technique to fly enough to form a proper landing technique.... 

Sending splintered wooden planks flying everywhere on impact, the iced-out marine quickly recovered from the messy landing and coughed into his hand. 

"...What's crackalackin', playboys!?!?!"

(Image freezes as the marine smiles and throws up a peace sign.)

Bobby E. Fame. Pimped out Marine Lieutenant


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 29, 2009)

With Team Mask and Elsa-

"So you think that god would send out his men to destroy our ship?" Jason asked. "It's highly possible!" Elsa responds. "Damn it.. that ships the only thing i got left of him..." Jason tightens his fist. "You talking about Jinta's grandkid?" Joseph asked. "Yeah." Jason responds. "Heh... that guy.. he had a good sense of justice..." Joseph smiled. "I wish.. more marines had been like was.. Risking your life to save a town.. just because it was the right thing to do." 

Paegun tightened his fist. "Let's hurry up then!" He changes into Kangaroo point and bounces off. "No time to hold back i guess." Joseph jumps up, pockets his boots and jacket and breaks off from the group. "CHEATERS!" Jason tosses Rex and Eve a speed mask. "Don't hold back." He placed a speed mask of his own on and grabbed Elsa as he took off. "Let's do it!" Rex laughed putting the mask on.

Back at the Ship-

"Hey Anax.." Nolan turned his head to the shipwright, currently carving an oar out of some of the spare wood. "Aye?" He turned to Nolan. "About how many people do you think you can.. i dunno... beat up." Anax stood up confused. "Is there a number high enough!?" He laughed before looking where Nolan was... and seeing hundreds of large muscular men charging towards the ship with numerous amounts of odd weaponry. "I see what you mean." Nolan nods. "My guess is somewhere in the fifties." He comments. "I'd say seventies at the least." Anax grinned.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 29, 2009)

*With the Xtreme Marine Squadron*
Something suddenly fell out of the sky and crashed down on the deck of the ship that belonged o the Xtreme Marine Squadron. Many of the fodder marines pulled their weapons on the mysterious object just incase. They pointed their guns and rifles at the object as the smoke cleared. "Oi, what the hell is this?" One of the marines said. "I don't know, but stay on guard it can be anything!" Another marine said.

Commander Rago came rushing towards the crash site. Behind him Boyang and Feroy followed. By the time they reached the crash site, the smokje had cleared revealing a dark skinned man with a new twist to the marine uniform. He flashed the entire squad the peace sign. 

"...What's crackalackin', playboys!?!?!" The man said. Feroy raised a curious brow. "And you are?" He said in question. Boyang of course stood in silence because he couldn't speak. 

Rago examined the man for a moment. He didn't recognize who he was from the start, but it suddenly came to him. "Aye! You must be the new recruit Marine HQ informed me about. Lieutant Bobby E. Fame I presume?" Rago asked.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 29, 2009)

-Victor Vs Cristo Priest-

With a sickening smile Victor picks up his free hand and motions for the Priest to bring it. With a snort the priest bring his ax up to a fighting position. ?I?ll teach you for mocking a warrior of God!? he screams as his feet press him forward. The smile that was spread wide across Reno?s  fades to a stern murderous one. The Priest, much larger up close, swings the Holy Relic at Victor with tremendous force. Victor brings his own ax up and locks the lower edge under the golden ax?s lower edge. With a push back Victor initiates a via for power as the  two begin to fight for dominance over the stance.  The Priest leans into Victor so he could use the full force of his weight. But try as the Priest might he couldn?t over come Victor great strength. Victor looks at the man before him, the priest had made a fatal miscalculation when he leaned in, it gave Victor the option of using the man?s weight against him. With a twist of his arms Victor brought both   axes to the ground. The two axes blades dug into the ground.

Feeling the head of his ax not going any further Victor releases his grip on his own ax and pivots on his left heel. In a twisting motion he lands a powerful thrust kick to the Priest?s mid section. With a resound shudder the Priest  takes several steps back. His golden ax is dragged in the dirt and grim of the city as he wraps his arms around his midsection. Saliva pours from the corners of the mans mouth as he struggles to stay on his feet. ?You are truly possessed with a strong demon heathen.? the Priest states as Victor pulls his ax from the ground.   ?Heh, you think I?m possessed? Well let me show you what a real monster is capable of.? Victor remarks as is left hand traces an all to familiar path. The Priest saw this earlier. He couldn?t allow Victor to get to those cards.  Pulling all his strength to his legs and bolts forward. ?Not to day Pirate!!? he shouts as he lashes out with his ax. 

Victor?s eyes narrow as he sees the ax from the corner of his eye. Ducking and rolling to the side Victor avoids the blow that was meant to decapitate him.  Victor glares at the Priest as the feather on his wide brimmed hat floats to the ground. The Priest breaths heavily as a smile crosses his face. ?I will not allow you to get to those devil cards you monster.? the Priest pants. Victor?s glare gets meaner as he pulls his ax up.  ?Well if that is how you want to play.? Victor says as he twist the black handle of his Ax. In a tugging motion he pulls the ax into two tomahawks linked by a chain. With a grunt Victor explodes forward. The chain rattles in the air swinging in the motion of Victor?s heavy stomps. The Priest eyes widen as he is forced on the defensive.  The sound of weapon on weapon clash can be heard as sparks are thrown in all directions as the two furiously fight.  The sick smile that faded from Victor?s lips returned as he felt one of his blades cut into flesh. A crimson hue paints the air as the cut sprays. 

The Priest in disbelief takes a step back as Victor scores another set of hits with his axes. Blood pours from the open wounds as the Priest screams in pain. With a jump Victor shuts the man up with a solid scissor kick to the chest. The sounds of ribs cracking can be heard as the Priest flies back and hits the ground hard. Coughing up blood the man pulls himself up to his knees as he grips his ax. With a smile Victor releases one of his axes and grabs the chain. Sending the ax into a spinning motion he lobs it at the man. Blocking is futile as that is what Victor wanted. The Ax and chain wraps around the Holy relic and with a tug Victor disarms the Priest. The Golden Ax lands in his hands a moment later. ?Fool, you cannot wield that Holy Weapon.? The Priest says as he stands.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 29, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*

Bobby looked to his right and to his left as a legion of marines trained his weapons on him. As expected. 

He looked forward and saw a trio of interesting folk. One frutiy clown guy in beat-nick garb and two other well-dressed guys. One was a smooth brotha who looked like he would conquer the world at any given moment. The other was a smooth brotha who looked like he could conquer four women any given night.

Overall, they seemed... interesting. Not the type a people He would usually get down with, but MUCH better then the stiffs at the base. What really had him psyched was that he heard a few of these boys were former pirates.

"Aye! You must be the new recruit Marine HQ informed me about. Lieutant Bobby E. Fame I presume?"

"Guilty as charged, Partna!" Bobby laughed.  "And you MUST be my superior officer! I gotta give ya props on ya gear, Rago-sama. Really feelin' this whole smooth secret agent thing you got goin' on. Straight pimp!"  

Without waiting for a response, Bobby walked over to the other two with a smile.

"And don't get me started on this dude over here! Look like you fresh from the playa's ball!" 

He extended his hand to the man in purple and black.

"What it do, brother?!"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 29, 2009)

*Depauw Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"Extorted?" Hinara asked confused. "I used to study economics and finances because of my family" Hotaru explained. "They have everything they need to be fruitful and wealthy, so the only other explanation is they are being extorted. The land and foliage don't shown signs of weather abuse so it can't be the weather keeping them down. It must mean there is an external force reaping the benefits of their hard work." Kaito nodded thoughtfully as the crew took in Hotaru's word. "Hey, you!" Hotaru called out to an elderly man who was working diligently in a field.

The man pretended as if he did not hear Hotaru but instead continued to work. Hotaru strolled over, her pride was stinging at the thought of being ignored. Hotaru grabbed the man at the shoulder and turned him to face her. Immediately she noticed the man was covered in numerous scars and bruises of varying ages. She didn't even have to guess, it was clear this man was being abused over a prolonged period of time. "Who did this to you?" Hotaru demanded. *"Please, just leave me in peace"* the man responded. *"I have more work to do."*

Hotaru began to shake the man demanding he tell her what was going on here. "Leave him alone" Hinara shouted grabbing Hotaru away from him. "You are very difficult to understand" Hinara said holding Hotaru off of the man, who seized the opportunity to scurry away. "Why are you so concerned with their plight? Its not like you." "I don't care about him or anyone else here, I just want to figure out what is going on here" Hotaru said shrugging Hinara off of her. "How can you be so cold?" Hinara asked disappointed Hotaru was more interested in a mystery than the people.

"The sooner you realize you need strength and an unmoving heart to survive this cold journey through hell" Hotaru said poking Hinara in the chest. "The better off this crew will be, we can't have a first mate who is unwilling to do what is necessary to survive." "Strength is not the only thing important in this world" Hinara retorted, "and you would do well to remember those with control of their strength and heart are the ones who will rule this world." "Is that a challenge?" Hotaru asked snorting a cloud of steam contentiously. However before the argument could go any further Kaito clapped his hands together and thrust them upwards. An earthen wall rose separating the two women, effectively ending the argument.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 29, 2009)

Katana island

Shin slowly got up from his accidental electrocution and a high pitched screech caught his attention, he spun around and a small black blur whizzed by his head.On it's second sweep Shin took it down, grabbing on of James' blades to cut down the blur.

As the larger half of the blur landed on the ground, a few feet away from Shin, Shin could finally make out what it was that had been attacking him.It was some kind of bat, if he had been an expert he would've identified the bat as an baby Achilles Bat.A name given to the species because of their fondness of the Achilles tendon, the mature members of the species were known for going after those first.It would take down the prey, kill them off when they were down and would then proceed with snacking on the Achilles tendon before they ate the rest of their prey.

"Aggressive little fuc......."A deep growl was heard behind him and then a shadow fell over him.Shin was just able to evade a claw swipe by performing a diveroll.Shin looked up and realized that a much larger bat wasn't too pleased by Shin, his first guess was that the one he killed was the baby belonging to this truck sized mommy.

"Heh.......I assume an apology wouldn't settle this?"Shin got the expected answer, a loud screech before the offense was mounted by the beast.

It took flight and then swooped down to launch a bite at Shin, the boy diverolled out of the way again.The next attack went similar.Meanwhile when he was up on his feet Shin attempted to use air slashes to take the attacker down but the unfamiliarity with the blades messed with the strength and accuracy of the attacks."Time to take the fight to him.....Her?.....It?"He wasn't sure which he should use to refer to the bat.

The swoop that followed was avoided in a different manner, Shin jumped up.The shift in balance messed with his jump and he mistimed it.He managed to jump over the sharp fangs that were trying to chomp down on him but the animal bashed against Shin's ribs with his forehead.

"Ugh."He groaned but had no time to waste, so he slammed down the two blades he was holding in the back of the giant bat.He was then taken for a bumpy ride as the bat went up in the air again and attempted to shake Shin off his back.

Shin was hanging on for his dear life but eventually one handle slipped out of his hand and he nearly fell off."Damn, I hate this thing."He drew another blade and waited until he was in the right position to finish the bat off to strike.He was rolling back and forth because of the evasive maneuvers of the bat but eventually Shin managed to stab the bat in the back of it's neck.

"Maybe this wasn't that good of an idea....."Shin mumbled as he realized he was going to crash.And a couple of seconds later they did crash, hard.

It took him a couple of seconds but eventually Shin crawled out of the crater, only to realize he had left the sword's in the bat."Oda dammit."When he looked down he realized the bat had rolled over to it's back.With a sigh he climbed down again and got ready to do some heavy lifting.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 29, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
All of the marines aboard the ship gave Fame a look of bewilderment. He certainly wasn't your average Marine Lieutinant. That much was true.

"Guilty as charged, Partna!" Bobby laughed. "And you MUST be my superior officer! I gotta give ya props on ya gear, Rago-sama. Really feelin' this whole smooth secret agent thing you got goin' on. Straight pimp!" 

Rago examined his clothing at that comment. He really didn't pay THAT much attention to what he was wearing, but he did suppose he was a rather snappy dresser. "Aye! Well thank you Lt. Fame." Rago said in a friendly tone. "Aye! You look rather....eccentric yourself!" Rago said as he observed Fame's clothing and commented on them.

"And don't get me started on this dude over here! Look like you fresh from the playa's ball!" He extended his hand to the man in purple and black. "What it do, brother?!"

Feroy looked puzzled. Feroy's speech was flawless and elegant, but Bobby's seemed to be something of his own's. Feroy extended his hand as well and smiled. He didn't know what "what it do" meant or the playa's ball and he didn't bother to ask. He didn't want to look like a "square". "Pleasure to meet you as well Lt. Fame. My name is Feroy Toglory." Feroy said as he shook his hand. 

Rago moved his arm towards Boyang. "Aye! This is Boyang. He's a mime and as you may already know, mimes can't speak so he won't be saying anything." Rago said with a chuckle. Boyang tipped his hat towards Fame and offered his hand as well. "Aye! There's another member her, Yingoru, but he's missing at the moment."

A marine approached Rago holding a file. "Commander Rago, this is the file on Lt. Fame here." The marine said. Rago took the file and looked it over. On a couple of the sections his eyes grew wide or he raised a brow. "Aye! A devil fruit user?! The Juusei Juusei no Mi, interesting indeed!" Rago said as he read the report.

After Rago finished reading the report on Fame he smiled deviously. "Aye! Well Lt. Fame, as a Lieutinant, you are the highest ranking officer aboard this ship under me, making you the first in command...." Rago started. "Let's see just how good you are!" Some of the marines aboard the ship charged towards Fame intending to attack him.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 29, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*

"Aye! Well Lt. Fame, as a Lieutenant, you are the highest ranking officer aboard this ship under me, making you the first in command...." Rago started. "Let's see just how good you are!"

"Say WHAT?" 

Before Fame could get done shaking the fruity *mime's* hand and before his mind could process the fact that he just became second-in-command of an entire Marine squad a group of mean-mugging marines were swarming him like bees on so many honey combs. His eyes glanced over the ones who had rifles. His eyes widened when he saw that those same rifles were being locked and moments from being fired at him. 

Without thinking he dug his right hand into his pocket and whipped it out full of metal beads. 

BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG 

Fame's hand was smoking as he let it fall to the side... before it quite hit his hip, 5 rifleman fell to the deck gripping their shoulders and stomachs in pain. 

"Gotta be careful not to lay these tricks out permanently."  He whispered to himself.

"The rest of you drop your rifles now." His tone was of a dark caliber that these marines probably couldn't imagine coming from him if first impressions had anything to say. "Don't get it twisted, playboys. If I gotta pop off again some of ya'll won't make it to shore alive."

He wasn't speaking in pride but in complete sincerity. He really didn't want to hurt these guys more then he had to. The marines paused for a moment in confusion. They were wondering if this guy was for real. One itchy marine was sure this guy wasn't for real and raised his rifle again. BANG. A thud on the deck. No one doubted him anymore.

"Drop the heat now." 

The rifles hit the deck.

"You foos' might have a chance against me if we do this close-range."

The marines looked at each other for a moment before they simultaneously decided he had a point. They tore their blades from their scabbards and rushed Fame again. Fame smiled his bling-filled smile and turned on his Den Den Mushi player. He quickly yanked out the cord and let the music be heard by all. 

The Marines hesitated when they heard the complex beat from a song called "Deport Dem" from recording artist "Jean Paul" whom they probably never heard of. Fame began to sway lazily with the beat. They were only a few feet from him. 

_"Keep the cuts shallow, Bobby..."_ he warned himself in thought. "I guess some of ya'll foo's never heard a beat this swag before! Don't be afraid of how it makes ya feel, baby!"

The marines were growing tired of his yapping and now they were in melee distance. One particularly fast one sent his blade crashing down on Fame's cap.

"See, dat's the problem with the Marine Corp. these day..."

Bobby juked, almost fell to of the right of the over-head slash, the blade teasing the bill of his hat slightly. He then drowsily brought his head back in its original place,smacking the attacker in the jaw with a headbutt. He then spun around fluidly with arms extended, both palms striking the marine deadly hard in its turn. The attacker fell at around the same time Bobby completed the spin, the whole time moving in coordination with the beat. 

The other marines were indeed impressed but far from intimidated. They began to close in on Fame in a circle formation. Fame continued to dance with lazy disregard, this time throwing in fluid leg movements into his strange jig. They began to close in, Fame began to smile... and suddenly fell to all fours. He began spinning on his hands and jutting out his legs in weird ways. At some point the blade left Fame's scabbard and was now in one of his hands. He fell to his back and spun with violence, the red-gold blade pointed outward. In an instant the remaining marines were on the deck and grabbing their legs in tears. 

In an instant, Daddy Pain was back in its home. Fame stopped spinning and laid in front of Commander Rago, his elbow on the blood-washed deck with the palm of his hand holding up his head in utter coolness. His other arm was resting with his fist against his hip. A wicked grin that a serpent wouldn't lay claim to played on his face.

"...They just don't know how to get down."


----------



## Vash TS (Aug 29, 2009)

*Katana Island
*
*With Dreyri*

He pulled his sword free as the humongous silver gorilla attacked him. He swung his sword with the intention of cleaving the huge creature in half. HIs sword made contact and nothing happened. It didn't cut the huge gorilla, Dreyri stood in shock as the gorilla grabbed his face and slammed him into the ground. It was raising him into the air again but Dreyri poked the creature in the eye with a clawed finger. The beast howled and released him, it immediately grabbed it's eye and howled and Dreyri rolled on the ground and grabbed his sword

"_What the fuck is up with you_" Dreyri said looking at the Gorilla

The gorilla howled and beat it's chest

"_You wanna go hard monkey?_"
"_Lets do this_"

He flicked the blade of his sword and it lit up. The Gorilla ran at him 

"_Blood Flame_" a bar of fire flew forward and crashed into the monkey. Red fire exploded everywhere. The gorilla ignored the fire was all over him but he seemed to ignore it. Dreyri blocked a punch from the huge beast with his sword. He slid back from the force of the blow he held out his hand in front of his

"_Inferno_" 

The fire blazed brightly and burned itself out leaving scorch marks marks on the gorilla's body

"_You can't be serious_" Dreyri said looking at the gorilla
"_I'm going to have to try that other technique_" Dreyri said

He once again flicked the blade of his sword and fire engulfed it. The fire began to engulf his entire body. But it stopped and retreated back onto the sword as the gorilla charged Dreyri. He defended with is sword again, gorilla seeming to ignore the fire on the blade. 

"_I need time to concentrate_" Dreyri said angrily

He stopped suppressing Moongarm's murderous aura and the gorilla froze, it stopped it's attacks and Dreyri took the time to focus. The fire quickly engulfed him. He stood there as if in a trance

"_Sorry gorilla, all is fair in love and war_" he eventually said
"*Blood Oath*"

He swung his sword and it cut through the gorilla meeting no resistance

"_That sucked_" he said
"_I need to work on being able to do that faster_"
"_If that was a real fight I'd have been dead_" he said angrily 

He slammed Moongarm into it's scabbard and began to walk through the forest again allowing it's aura to run wild.

*Bamboo Island Marine Base, with the Black Sword Pirates*

Simo smiled to himself and he put his eye to the scope. He began to shoot marines in the head. He was close enough for his mantra to work, he was finding his next target before he killed the one before. After he killed 4 men he decided to make it a little more fun for himself and practice his mantra. He zoned in on Marc and took to killing targets Marc was about to kill. Luckily Marc didn't know where he was because he'd moved from where they left him. He knew he would hear about it later but he'd enjoy himself and train his mantra for the moment.

Smirnov was keeping an eye on Marc he was ready to restrain him at any time. He could see he was angry about something but Smirnov wasn't exactly sure what it was. Smirnov thought it had something to do with Simo's choice of targets but he doubted it was that alone. He grabbed a pair of men and smashed their heads together. He took a long drink from his gourd as he turned to face a small group of men that were running toward him. He snapped his fingers causing a spark then blew the alcohol over it sending a huge gout of flame toward the group of men. The flame engulfed the men they screamed and rolled around on the group.

"*Stop drop and roll*" Smirnov said roaring with laugnter

He stomped hi foot on the ground sending a shock wave right at the group of men The were all dazed for a few seconds before Smirnov grabbed a pair if the men by the foot and launched them into the air. He left them to fall to their death as he grabbed another two by the necks and slammed them into the ground in one fluid up and down motion.

Fire, Tetra and the wolves blazed down the hallways in the main building of the base. Fire deftly slit the throats of anyone they came across. The two Black Sword speed demons were too much for the marines they encountered a lot of them fell to their blades. Any marines that were out of their direct patch were cleaned up by Cloud and Storm easily. The big wolves knocked men over and ripped their throats out. Easily dodging bullets and sword strikes. The for left a grizzly path of blood in the corridors of the marine base. Suddenly they were both forced to dodge an attack that flew down the hall way at them. A man stood at the end of the hall way with a huge sword in his hands.

"I think he's in charge" Fire said
"I'm Commander McGinty" 
"Looks like you were right" Tetra answered

The two exchanged looks and blurred he man easily kept up with their movements. He parried a few blows before sending another attack to separate the two. Fire flipped back and pulled her bow free from it's holster and strung it in one fluid motion she knocked three arrows and fired them at Tetra's back. She disappeared and the man deflected the arrows easily but Tetra's blade was at his throat.

"My captain has some questions for you" Tetra said
"I'd drop the sword if I were you" Fire said

She already had another arrow knocked

"Well I'm not you" he said through gritted teeth
"I'll never be yo..."

An arrow flew though the air and hit McGinty in the shoulder

"Oops my bad" Fire said with a smile
"I won't miss the next time" She said drawing the string with another arrow knocked.

Tetra pulled the sword from his hands and immediately dropped it to the ground. It was much to heavy for her

"Move" Tetra said and she ushered him forward with Fire backing up the arrow aimed at his face


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 29, 2009)

Katana Island-

James walks through the island, still dragging the massive blade along in his tail. He then sees a giant  crash in the distance. He makes his way over there and sees that guy with his swords. He lifts a bat and James spots two of his swords impaled in the creatures back.

"You left my swords in that thing's back!" he shouts, "Move it!" he rushes towards the beast and rams Shin out of the way, still dragging the massive sword in his tail. He switches to Gorilla Point and grabs hold of the sword that was previously in his tail.

He slices his swords free with it and then tosses the large weapon to the side as he retrieves them, "Now give me the rest of my swords!" he growled at him.

*With the Blade Pirates*

"We are going to help her?" Derrick asks the others as Lin flies through the sky, attacking the knights near by.

With Lance-

He watches, arms crossed, "What're you waiting for?" he asks the men around him, "Archers," he said, and they all stepped forward, "First Squad: Shoot the dragon down. Second Squad: Take aim at that ship," he said motioning in the distance towards the Pirate's Dream.

The large amount of archers take aim. The first group shooting all of their arrows right at the dragon in the sky, the rest right for the ship, "So, what should I do, great leader?" a man behind him asks.

He wears a long cape coming from the back of his armor, he has dark long hair in a pony tail, and three broad swords strapped on his back. Half of his face is also severely burnt, "Enough of the sarcasm Adam," he says, not even bothering to look at him.

"You know I don't like working with others but it's the leader's orders. Maybe you'd be able to handle this yourself if you didn't let your ass get beaten by that loser dragon and let your base get burnt to the ground," Adam's face gets red, "That loser dragon was your-!" but Lance cuts him off, "Shut up and get to work Adam," he rolls his eyes.

Another man walks up next to the two knights. He wears a black skull cap, a green sleeveless shirt with shoulder pads, a long glove on his left hand, as well as a bow and quiver full of arrows on his back. His dirty blonde hair pokes out of the cap when he adjusts it, "Calm down now you two, we just have to catch this little ol' dragon and then we can finally go our seperate ways."

"Whatever Tommy...I'm heading towards that ship, if those pirates are worth anything then those arrows won't be enough to finish them off," he says rushing forward and drawing one of his blades, "Wait back," Lance tells Tommy, "Lets let the failure test them quickly."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 29, 2009)

With Shin

"I hate these blades."Shin mumbled to himself as he climbed out of the crater for the second time."What selfrespecting swordsman would use crappy blades like these, and five of them!?"It probably wasn't the blades, just the fact he was used to another set instead of this one.But Shin blamed the diminished strength and accuracy of his attacks on the blades.

"Wait.....I think I smell monkey again."He sniffed the air, he wasn't sure if it was just the lingering odor on the blades or the source itself that he was smelling but he was pretty sure it was the source."Let's see."He smelled to his left, then right and kept on doing so around him until he narrowed down the direction."I think it's coming from over there."He said before heading off in that direction.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates....*

"We are going to help her?" Derrick asks the others as Lin flies through the sky, attacking the knights near by.

Kent screams in frustration. Part of him wants to set sail towards Katana island, wherever that is, and beat down the son of a bitch that stole his crew mates. The other part wanted to rip apart the sons of bitches that were trying to kill his crew member.

_Ah, what the hell. These guys are already here._" SORU!" Kent shouts, blurring forward. He grabs one fodder knight by the arm and simply rips it off, then proceeds to beat another one to death with it. He slams his fist into another knight's chest, throwing him back. His leg comes up in a swift, deadly arc and shatters one's jawbone, and then the pirate captain takes the knight's sword and lays waste with it, slaughtering anyone who comes within reach. Now quarter or mercy is given as Kent continues his violent rampage through the knight's ranks. He hears Jorma shout from behind him, feels the explosive power of Kaya's light as she finishes off whoever he left behind. He picks up one knight by the collar and throws him towards the main force of knights. "Rankyaku!" He screams, attempting to break through another knight that stands alone. But this one is different, stronger. He defends against the attack, and Kent lets out a low snarl. His hand clench and unclench slowly, staring at his new adversary. "I hope you're ready to die."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 29, 2009)

*Bamboo Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

As yet another Marine fell before Marc could cut into him Marc realized what was going on. The Den Den Mushi on Simo's belt crackled and Marc's voice came out loudly and angrily. "I AM GOING TO FUCKING RIP YOUR WINGS OFF IF YOU DO THAT AGAIN! NOW IS NOT THE TIME TO FUCK WITH ME." Simo shuddered slightly and shifted his aim elsewhere in the interest of self preservation. Marc cut a marine in two and stepped forward through the pool of blood the carcass released on the ground. "All of you are going to fucking die" Marc said loudly causing some of the lesser marines to take a step backwards.

A blast went off and several marines were sent flying unceremoniously. Where the marines had been standing, Marc stood with his right hand outstretched. Blood was dripping from everywhere on him as he strolled forward towards the next group of marines. The number of marines in the yard had thinned dramatically under the pressure Smirnov Simo and Marc were applying. The wolves appeared in the yard howling loudly that caused most of the survivors to wet themselves in fear. "GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY FACE" Marc roared letting off another Empuje Oscuro as a group of marines rushed forward.

Tetra and Fire brought their captive before Marc who looked down at him angrily. Marc shoved the note into the man's face, "Read it" he hissed. The sound of sniper fire and Smirnov thudding about the place could be heard as they kept the survivors away from Marc's interrogation. The commander read the note casually as if nothing was happening around him. The man looked at Marc with defiance before smiling, "it would appear you lost someone" the commander said. The smile promptly slid from his face when Marc caught him in the stomach with a thunderous punch.

The commander spat the blood that had rushed to his mouth and struggled to regain his composure. He wheezed heavily as he tried to catch his breath and it was a while before he could raise his head to look at Marc. Tetra and Fire continued to watch over the man as Marc paced about angrily. Marc turned back towards the man and spat on him in disgust before speaking. "I am giving you five fucking seconds to spit it out YOU FUCKING PIECE OF DOG SHIT" Marc roared. The man smiled to himself as Marc began to count down, now was his chance!

As Marc turned away to continue his count down the marine seized the chance. Tetra had been star gazing as she stole glances of Smirnov and Simo's fights. The man elbowed Tetra in her stomach and she staggered backwards in pain. Fire immediately released the arrow but the man was prepared and he moved slightly taking it in the shoulder. He knocked her back with a punch, however she was already in the process of retreating and the blow was greatly diminished. The man turned to face Marc, but Marc was already all over him like a rash!

Marc grabbed the man by the face, upped the gravity and slammed him into the ground. Marc lifted the man from the ground and slammed him again with a disgusting crunch. Marc raised the half unconscious man to eye level holding him securely by the face. "Any last fucking words before I get the fucking info I want from the next base ONE FUCKING ISLAND OVER?!" Marc roared threateningly. "Stop" the man choked, "We are understaffed and without our stronger warriors because of the war. There is no base on the grand line that can oppose such a force at the moment. I will tell you what you want to know, I cannot allow other marine bases to suffer needlessly."


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 29, 2009)

-With Bolt, Belle, Timor, Kama and Kayne-

The group begin walking back toward the ship, each of them slightly upset in doing so.
"Its pretty weird that we have to leave because God said so."
Timor rubs his chin.  "Indeed.  But Jespah seemed quite serious about it."
"That's for sure.  I wonder if its anything we should be worried about?"
"Whatever the reason, we need to let the others know as soon as possible."
"Stupid lack of naked angels," he mumbles as he kicks up a piece of cloud from the ground.
"Quit your whining."
"SPARTATATATA!"

Kama stops for a moment.  "Did you hear that?"
"Hear what?" 
"What are you talking about?"
"SPARTATATATATA!"
"There it is again."
Timor puts his hand up to his ear to listen.  "I think I hear it too..."
"How close are we to the ship?"
"You don't think-"
"That can't be Anax?  Can't it?"
Bolt continues walking and looks back at the others.  "You guys are just hearing things.  Lets just keep going and-"
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"
*BOOM*
A man from nowhere lands on top of Bolt.  He quickly pushes him off and points at the guy.  "WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?"
The man was missing teeth, covered in blood and barely conscious.
"The... the crimson devil..."  His body then goes limp.
"Sounds like Anax alright."
"We need to get back the ship!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 29, 2009)

_*Nine years ago on Mist Island...*_
_An eleven year old Helen sits on a short wooden stool resting her chin  on her knees. She watches her father, Roland, perform the kata of their families ancient fighting style in the courtyard of the Dojo. Eying him intently and secretly memorizing his movements for her to practice alone later in the day. 

As he completes the moves he bows and sheathes his silver katana into his scabbard with fluid grace. He turns around and stares at Helen, "You should be with your mother, helping her cook," he says. 

Helen shrugs, a look of apathy on her face, "Well I like watching you practice is all," she mutters.

Roland stares at her with his piercing gray eyes making Helen feel as if he's reading her mind. "Have you been practicing?" he asks her. He had forbade her to ever pick up a sword. 

Helen locks eyes with her father, "No..." she responds bluntly. A lie of course, but she still pretends to be offended that he would even think she would defy him. Roland raises his right eyebrow curiously at her as if in thought and then he nods, "Good." He walks past her towards the back entrance of the dojo. 

"What's so bad about a girl fighting anyways?" Helen suddenly blurts out. 

Roland stops short at the threshold of the sliding door, "Women are weaker," he says succinctly before sliding open the door and entering. 

Helen frowns and throws a rock against the wall. _

*Right Here Right Now...*
Helen pants heavily, clutching her left side. She and Yingoru eye each other with focused intensity, the air in between them becoming electric and feeling heavy. 

Helen takes a deep breath and smiles at Yingoru, feeling like she's already won. Even at full health she wouldn't have lasted this long against him in a duel last time they met. It confirms to her how much stronger she's become. 

"I've taken your best and I'm still standing,"  she tells him confidently, "Not too bad for a wench!" 

Yingoru thumbs his nose at her, "Alright so you're like a wench on steroids but you're still just a _wench_," he says mockingly, "And no way you've seen my best yet, not even fucking close!" 

A Marine appears out of the trees and starts cheering on Yingoru..

"Oh Shizz!" Prince shouts, watching the duel between Helen and Yingoru.  

"GOOOOO MARINE DUDE!" Prince cheers. 

Yingoru glares at his fellow Marine, Prince, with contempt, "Dumbfuck, stay the hell out of my way," he grumbles. 

Helen ignores Prince and begins focusing her Ki into the pit of her stomach harnessing her rage. She's only used the technique once in battle and it might drain her to the point of exhaustion but its the only way she'll be able beat an opponent like Yingoru. 

"Let's take this up a notch. I'm going to finish you right here right now!" she tells Yingoru. 

Yingoru looks at Helen incredulously, "Oh yeah with what?!" he yells, "You've topped out and you know it!" 

Helen screams suddenly in anger and a blue flame flickers across the steel blade of her Katana. The air around her becomes heavy as she builds up her Ki, and suddenly a blue flaming aura begins to cover her body. 

*"Dragon's Requiem!"* Helen snarls as she lets her anger take control of her. 

Yingoru's eyes widen in surprise at her visible aura but then he smiles like a maniac and laughs excitedly, "BRING IT WENCH!!!" he bellows. Helen prepares her attack and is about to charge but suddenly Flynn crashes over Yingoru from a tree branch overhead. 

"I'M HERE TO RESCUE YOU LEGS!!!!" he exclaims heroically, getting up off of Yingoru and climbing to his feet in a daze. He stares at Prince with an offended face, "Hey you're the asshole who tried to romance my girlfriend Kaya. Double teaming a woman isn't nice you know....especially when I'm not in on it!"  

Helen facepalms and her flaming aura disappears. "Idiot..." she mutters.

"That hurts, Legs. I'd prefer a kiss and a hug thank you very much," Flynn retorts.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 30, 2009)

*Depauw Island, With The Avatar Pirates*

*"They aren't going to tell you what you want to know"* a voice said from behind The Avatars. The group turned to face the source of the voice and they found a small boy in torn up rags for clothes. "Tell us what is going on" Hotaru demanded. "I apologize for her" Hinara said glaring at Hotaru, "can you explain?" Hinara asked kindly. *"Follow me back to my house, talking out in the open is not safe"* the boy said turning away. The crew followed the boy back to a dinghy shack of a home. Unbeknownst to them a massive parrot fluttered playfully above them. 

The hawk landed on the roof of the shack and began to preen its feathers. However to anyone with half a brain this human sized bird stood out like a sore thumb. "You live alone?" Hinara asked looked around the dimly lit room. *"Yeah, its just me"* the boy said solemnly, *"Mom and Dad were murdered years ago."* "Murdered?!" Hinara said in shock. *"A few years ago we were invaded by a trio that called themselves the Rain Forest Pirates"* the boy explained. *"They killed my parents for opposing them and they continue to live on this island extorting us."*

"Why haven't you called the marines?" Hinara asked. The boy and Hotaru began to snicker amongst themselves much to Hinara's annoyance. *"The marines turn a blind eye to our situation as long as the Rain Forest Pirates pay them a percentage"* the boy said when he had finally stopped laughing. "You have to see with her" Hotaru said wiping at her eyes, "she believes in fairy tales." "You said there are three of them" Kaito said. "Why don't you use your numbers to overpower them?" *"While there are only three of them, the three of them are fruit users"* the boy explained. *"If we were to invade the rain forest where they live on the west side of this island. None of us would make it out alive."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 30, 2009)

With Shin

The Smokin' Samurai had tracked James down, The Red Monkey seemed to have been expecting his approach since  he was facing the direction Shin came from and there wasn't the slightest hint of surprise on his face when the Nihonese came out of the bushes.

"Oi, give me my swords back you smoking bastard!"Was how James greeted Shin.

"I'm gonna cut you in so many tiny red pieces, you..."Shin was already reaching for one of the blades he was carrying, James did the same.

"How about we trade first?"Shin offered, he couldn't wait to hurt this guy but past experiences with these blades told him that he wouldn't be anywhere near his full strength with these crappy blades while James would be superstrong because he was carrying three of the finest blades in the Grand Line.

"Alright, first one of your's for one of mine, then after that each time two of mine for one of your's."James replied and after Shin took a couple of seconds, a second or two to long for basic math like this, he nodded in agreement.

The two hesitantly grabbed a sheathed blade and handed it over to the other, when the switch was made there was a tense moment since neither trusted the other but nobody made a move.Instead the switch went on, two swords for one now and then finally two more swords for Shin's nodachi and as soon as those last two were handed over they jumped back and while keeping one eye on their rival they started to inspect their swords.

"Ugh, they smell like a monkey's backside."Shin groaned."Did you breath all over them with that banana breath of your's?"

"Oi, you're one to talk."Was James' reply."My lungs are charcoaling just by breathing in the cigarette odor you left on my precious blades."

"Now that I have my swords back I can continue on my path towards Mihawk."Shin mumbled to himself but James overheard it.

"So you intend to challenge Mihawk huh?"James could respect that, a swordsman as ambitious as he was who followed his dreams.It took a strong personality to make such claims, to most swordsmen Mihawk was their boogeyman.But you had those rare few who boldly claimed to go after the title Mihawk held.

"Yeah, I take it you too?"Shin replied, the tension in the air slowly disappeared.The the thing they had in common had some sort of bonding effect, even though they were rivals they could respect each other now.

"Just out of curiosity......How do you use that many blades?"Shin asked, he had heard about Zoro's style and so when Shin pictured James' style he imagined two in each hand, two held by his feet and one in his mouth but the answer he got wasn't liked by Shin.

"I'm a Monkey Zoan, with my DF powers I can hold swords with my feet as well as with my tail."

If there ever was a chance the two would like each other it was gone by now."You're a DF user!?"Shin didn't know this, he thought that the nickname Red Monkey came from James' monkey like odor but Shin never realized that he was one of the rare few in the world who had a special monkey smell identifying ability.

"What kind of weak swordsman resorts to eating a DF, as far as I'm concerned one of _those_ should just shut up and die off in a corner somewhere like the sad wimpy little cockroaches they are."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 30, 2009)

James glares at the Smokin' Samurai, "Weak? Wimpy? Cockroach? I understand being afraid of me but name calling is just uncalled for!" he draws his red blade, Marasu, "Your clearly jealous because you wouldn't be able to combine a devil fruit and pure skill into a deadly combination like me,"  he nods in agreement with himself.

"Afraid? Of you? Don't make me laugh," he draws a sword of his own, "And jealous? Even less likely, I show my true skill without a pathetic Devil Fruit. It would just mess with my abilities anyway."

"Well...there's only one way to decide this..." he transforms into Monkey Point and draws a second sword, "Well this won't take long..." he said pulling his blade back, "Can't argue with you there!" the two charge at each other and clash swords, the sound could ominously be heard around the entire island, a sound that would boom with the Grand Line for years to come.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 30, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
Commander Rago, Boyang, and Feroy watched in amazement as Lt.Fame took out every single elite marine (trained by Rago himself) with the utmost of ease. The marines struggled back to their feet, Rago looked at them with disappointment. "Aye! Back to training with all of you!" Rago ordered in a stern tone. All of the marines saluted simoultaneously. "YESSIR!" They bellowed together.

Feroy applauded Fame's recent feat with a smile. "Bravo Lieutinant, bravo!" Feroy praised. Boyang also clapped, but his hands didn't make an audible sound. His hand claps were mute just as his voice was. Though, he was also impressed. "I suppose you want us to battle him as well Commander?" Feroy said as he pulled out his rubber sword. Boyang began stretching as he too assumed Rago would order them to attack Fame.

Rago shook his head. "Aye! No, I've seen enough. No need to for another round of fighting. Besides, we need to locate Yingoru. I have no clue where that fool could have gone." Rago said as he rubbed his chin thoughtfully.

"I suppose we could further our search at the nearest Marine base." Feroy proposed. "That's the only logical place to begin our search."

Rago crossed his arms and nodded. "Aye! You're right. Set course for the closest Marine base!" Rago ordered.

*Katana Island*
"WHAT THE HELL!" Yingoru yelled out as someone swung from a vine and knocked him over. As the mysterious man gets off of him Yingoru hastily picks himself off of the ground and glares at the man with pure rage. "HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT MY DUEL!!" Yingoru bellowed in rage.

The newly arrived was busy yelling at the marine in the trees while Helen also seemed annoyed at his arrival. Yingoru was furious now that his duel was interrupted and now the guy wasn't paying any attention to him. He gripped his sword with both of his hands and shook with fury. "Bastards don't know who you're messing with.." Yingoru said as he prepared to attack.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 30, 2009)

*Depauw Island, With The Avatar Pirates*

"Wait what?" Hotaru said confused, "three people can keep an entire village under control, JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE DEVIL FRUIT USERS?!" The boy pressed his finger against his lips, *"not so loud fool, they will hear us!"* "Who the hell do you think you are calling fool" Hotaru said banging her fist on the table releasing a small omnidirectional burst of flame from the point of impact. *"You are a fruit user"* the boy marveled, *"are the two of you also fruit users?"* the boy asked looking at Kaito and Hinara. They both nodded and the boy's face lit up in true happiness. *"Will you help us?"* the boy said bowing before them, *"will you set us free?"*

"I can't turn my back on this village" Hinara said to Kaito and Hotaru. Kaito nodded passively, however Hotaru crossed her hands in front of her chest like an X. "We don't have time for every sob story" Hotaru said, "aren't we supposed to be meeting this captain of yours. The sooner I meet him, the sooner I can pay back my debt to him and be done with this whole thing" Hotaru said leaving the shack. There was a flash of feathers and the sound caused Hotaru to instinctively draw for her blade. There was a clash of claws on Hotaru's blade as she defended against a raking strike from a massive parrot.

The bird arced in the air and came at Hotaru again but this time Hotaru was ready. She fired a fire ball from her free hand at the bird, however before it could make contact something strange happened. The bird morphed into a man and dropped to the ground avoiding the fire ball. The scuffle caused the rest of the crew and the boy to come outside and at the site of the man the boy froze up in fear. *"Run!"* he screamed, *"its one of The Rain Forest Pirates!"* "Run my ass" Hotaru shouted rushing towards the man with great speed.

"Hybrid point!" the man said growing feathery, his arms turning into wings, his nose and mouth getting long and hooked. "Parrot Zoan" Hinara said to herself chuckling. The man beat his wings and a gust of wind knocked Hotaru backwards on her ass. She clambered to her feet embarrassed and annoyed but the man was gone. "GET BACK HERE" Hotaru screamed, "YOU PARROT BASTARD." *"They know I betrayed them"* the boy said collapsing in a heap. *"I have put everyone in danger!"* "I will help you" Hinara said calmingly, Kaito nodded his head in agreement. "That bitch isn't getting away with that" Hotaru said, "I'm in."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 30, 2009)

*Shin VS James*

The battle between the two had started, Shin started the offensive.Slashing several times at James, but the Red Monkey managed to skillfully block each one.Having used Shin's blades he knew what to expect, the dark blade had the weight and power behind it while the light blade had the speed and accuracy.He kept that in mind while he blocked Shin's slashes.

And while Shin was still busy testing the waters, James took the offensive.He still had only drawn two of the many blades he carried and launched the "Monkey Slicer!"He crossed the blades and cut with them in scissor motion several times.

Shin moved backwards to evade the attacks and countered with his "Mistral!"A continues flurry of air thrusts were sent after James who started with blocking them but quickly realized that it would only be a matter of time he got overwhelmed by them from this distance and so switched into Orangutan Point and used the smaller size and increased agility to first move back and then jump into the trees.The swords were switched to his feet and with his hands and tail he started to sling from branch to branch while air thrusts slammed like bullets into the trees he was using to escape.

Eventually a large branch fell down and momentarily obscured James from Shin's line of sight, making him lose track of him."This is why I hate DF using swordsmen, always relying on their DF to bail them out when things get heated.....Well if you can call this heated, I just started you know."Shin mumbled to himself, half hoping to taunt James out of hiding.

Out of the blue the "Branch Cannon."Attack was launched from behind Shin and Shin was just barely able to turn around in time and cross his blades to block this attack.Shin was pushed back and feet dug themselves in the ground as this happened.

Before Shin knew it James had crossed the distance between them and was about to use the "Monkey's Claws!"Shin countered with "Squal!"The two blades colliding with each other produced a deafening clang which yet again was heard all over the island, the cutting strength of both attack collided into each other and exploded into an X shape, each line spanning across several feet, the trees that were in the path of the cuts toppled.

"Alright, I guess I'm warmed up by now."Shin then added."Time to get this over with."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 30, 2009)

*The Smokin' Samurai vs The Red Monkey*

James drops the two blades that he holds in his hands and catches them with his feet in Monkey Point. He then draws two more swords, "Your not enough to warm me up!" he starts to run forward but then leaps into the air, "Jungle River!" he starts spinning around and slams into Shin, who blocks the four blades as they come one after another, with barely any space in between each swing.

Shin successfully blocks each attack but right before James stops spinning he sheaths one of the blades in his hands and grasps the other one in his hand with his tail. He then lands in a handstand right in front of the other swordsmen.

"Monkey Tornado!" he starts spinning around on his hands, the three blades all swinging wildly at Shin. He skillfully finds the opening in each attack, occassionally blocking when required.

After not getting a successfuly blow on the Co-Captain, James pushed off the ground and landed a couple of feet back on his feet. James looks at him, confused, _"What the hell...a joke like this guy should be finished by now. Or atleast, on the floor, bleeding..."_

Shin had enough of defending, he was ready to go on an offensive, "White Squal!" he charges forward and slashes towards James. James leaps into the air to avoid the blast, "Lightning Strike!" he leaps into the air after James and swings downward.

James kicks the blades in his feet upwards into his hands and just manages to block the attack. The impact pushes him down and towards a tree. He plants his feet against the thick trunk as he impacts. The bark begins to crack and the tree's large roots pop out as he pushes off and heads right back for Shin.

As he hurdles through the air he draws his final two swords in his feet. He heads straight for the air born Shin but he quickly leans back and ducks under the incoming attack. He lands on a tree branch and prepares to strike again.

*"I'm finishing this..."* the two think in their heads. James leaps off of the tree and slams into the ground below. The two start running at each other, "Uncaging the Beast!" "Monsoon Massacre!" the two each begin to do their own complex form of attack, stopping only to occasionally dodge the others. 

They seemed to be dancing around each other, neither getting a hit off. They both do the final swing of their sequences, once again not hitting and a few feet away from each other, "Forest Cannon!" "White Squal!"

The two blasts hit each other and creature a massive explosion that knock over every tree in the general area. The two tumble backwards and soon land on their feet. Every animal in the forest turns to look at the area, fear in the beasts eyes.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 30, 2009)

_"Chi!"_ The flying slash took out a pirate, but not Larissa's intended target: Alice. "You're not doing very well, my dear! UFO!" Alice bellowed as she leaped into the air and sent her colossal blade spinning at Larissa. The first mate of the World Pirates read the attack quite easily and took several backsteps, and the sword smashed harmlessly into the ground. Well, while the attack was harmless to Larissa, the poor ground was actually severely damaged, with a huge cut embedded into it. Alice packed quite a punch with her attacks. This attack was complicated by the Luminous Pirates behind Alice, however. As one, they raised their rifles and fired at Larissa. 

_"Sometimes I wish I had wide-scale powers like Fluck...I could draw Alice into Perfect Constant Order but then these pirates would turn their attention to Fluck and that pipe person instead..."_ Larissa stole a quick glance behind her even as she fended off the bullets with her katana. Fluck was fighting the so-called 'Albert Ward' who was apparently shooting laser beams that could explode. Meanwhile, the pipe guy was busy fending off the oversized Raccoon and looked to be struggling.

_"I think I'll handle these guys myself,"_ she thought, sighing. _"Firstly, to take out these cannon fodder."_ Even if Larissa did not technically have any area of effect attacks, she was still a swordswoman of prodigious skill. To take out a bunch of weak pirates, even in a group, was needless to say...Not much of a problem.

_"Iai."_

Alice's eyes widened as Albert's underlings were cut down by Larissa's swift strokes even as she was moving to pick up her blade. A quick attack was necessary here. "Line Trace!" The marine captain held her buster sword with both hands, which emitted a single, pinpoint line of energy akin to a laser. 

_"You shouldn't try to beat me in speed,"_ Larissa commented, bringing up her scabbard. _"Saya!"_

Immediately after the defensive maneuver, Larissa disappeared from sight, reppearing behind Alice. "Oh shit," the flame-haired woman growled, moving her blade behind her even though she knew it was a fruitless endeavor. _How was she so damn fast?_

_"Did you think that just because my style places heavy emphasis on not moving, I couldn't?"_ Larissa asked as he raised her hand.

_"Constant State,_

Kyoka Suigetsu._"_


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 31, 2009)

*Depauw Island, With The Avatar Pirates*

The crew stood at the edge of the rain forest, they could feel the humidity radiating from it. And even at the edge of the forest they could hear the faint noises of the animals that lived there. *"All three of them are zoan users"* the boy warned, *"I do not know any of their forms except for the parrot."* "Well thats helpful" Hotaru muttered to herself. "Stick together" Hinara warned, "that way we can prevent against ambushes." *"Good luck"* the boy said with a bow as the crew stepped into the dim forest. The crew had only taken a few steps into the thick jungle before they could no longer see the boy waving good bye.

"Get out here" Hotaru roared into the jungle. Kaito clapped a hand over his mouth holding his index finger to his lips. "They already have the advantage" Kaito warned, "don't further add to it." The crew trudged through the jungle silently, however the jungle was far from silent. Everywhere they turned wild animals scurried in their wake. Suddenly Kaito stopped and quickly placed his hand against the ground. "Something is coming!" he said quickly.

The cracking of branches could be heard as whatever it was raced towards them. Suddenly a tree came flying at them from the undergrowth and Kaito quickly knocked the women out of the way. He thrust his hands upwards raising an earth wall to defend himself at the last second but it was too thin and the tree smashed through it. Kaito was knocked backwards into the jungle and landed hard out of sight. The girls landed roughly but they had avoided the brunt of the damage. The girls scampered to their feet in time to see something swing by above their heads in the trees.

"What was that?!" Hinara panted in fright. "I don't know" Hotaru said taking off into the undergrowth, "but it was big and it was after Kaito!" "STOP!" Hinara shouted after her, "WE CAN'T GET SEPARATED!" However it was too late, Hotaru was gone. Hinara took off after her, however unfortunately they were all heading in the wrong direction!" Kaito got to his feet slowly, his head was spinning from that last blow. The girls were no where in sight, but he took solace in the fact that at least he had kept them safe. There was a loud thump as something big, hairy and black landed in front of him.

Hotaru stumbled into a part of the jungle where the trees were a bit thinner but they still blotted out the sky. She had been running for a few minutes but she still couldn't find Kaito. She had called and called, but her voice was swallowed up by the loud forest. The trees rustled a bit too ominously and Hotaru scanned the branches above. However she saw nothing, suddenly there was another noise but as soon as she turned it stopped and there was nothing. There was another noise and she spun on her heel quickly, "there you are" Hotaru said with a smirk.

Hinara stumbled out of the tree line and into a small clearing with a small pool of water. She wiped the sweat from her brow and sighed in exasperation, she had lost the others. Hinara walked over to the pool and channeled a small amount of the water into her hands. She washed her face gratefully, she wasn't used to this kind of heat. As she dabbed at her face something slipped behind her silently. The hair on the back of Hinara's neck stood up as she felt a pair of eyes piercing her. She turned quickly, however nothing was there. Suddenly there was a cold cackle from the area and Hinara raised her hands defensively.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 31, 2009)

-Victor Vs Cristo Priest-

“You Heathen, you cannot use that Holy Relic!” The Priest spits with a heated tone as blood flowed from the open wounds that were scattered over his body.  The Priest grits his teeth and with a grunt he pulls himself back up to his vertical base. The leather gloves the Priest wore nosily creak as he clenches his fists around his white robe.  With a yank the tattered robes is ripped from his body revealing a black leather outfit. The suit was adorned with golden crosses on the chest. Wearing a large almost crazed grin the Priest pulls a short sword from each of his sleeved arms. Ignoring the blood loss he was sustaining the takes a step forward. “In the name of the father, the son and the holy spirit I banish your wretched soul to Hell!!” The Priest screams As he pushes his large frame forward with his left foot.

Saliva flows from the Priest’s mouth as he lunged forward with all his might. Victor only laughs as the Priest gets in close. Stepping into the attack Victor throws the Golden Ax to the ground burying several inches into the street. With a tug as he moves forward he pulls his second ax free from the golden relic. The chain wraps around Victor’s fist which he swings up and toward the Priest. With his left hand Victor knocks  the Priest’s right hand out of the way as his left fist connects with the Priest’s chin. With a hard snap the Priest’s head rockets back as a small cracking sound can be heard. As the Priest’s head falls back level with his body he stumbles back as two streams of blood pour from the corners of his mouth. Veins in the Priest’s head become visible as he spits several teeth out. Victor lets a sadistic chuckle as he spins the chain wrapped around fist,  “Well if I cannot use the gold ax I won’t.” Victor says spiting the Priest as he snatches out with his hand grabbing the ax.  

At that moment both of the warriors lock eyes and silently agree to end the fight with the next exchange of attacks.  With both set to kill the other, one for righteousness the other for the hell of it, they charge one another with weapons clenched tight. The two collide in the center of the street. The sound of steel clashing can be heard as the two fight with out care or worry. Victor however gains the upper hand as he brings his left ax down across the fingers of the Priest’s right hand severing them. The Priest hollers in pain as the sword he was holding falls to the ground with a tap, tap, tap. Victor continues his onslaught as he carves his right ax down the Priest left arm killing it’s mobility. Still gripping the weapon the Priest stumbles back as Victor rains heavy blows down on the Priest’s torso. The air turns a dark crimson hue as the blood sprays from the deep traumatizing wounds that Victor’s axes deal. Taking another step back the Priest forces Victor to miss his mark cutting into the Priest right arm ripping the sleeve. Victor hears a low gurgling in the Priest’s throat as he falls to his knees. In a last ditch effort the Priest holds his right arm out attempting to hit Victor with his sword.

But the attack was in vain as the weapon is dropped. The Priest’s eyes roll into the back of his head as he gives one last hard breath and falls to his face.  “Guess your God wasn’t with you today boy.” Victor says coldly as he turns and walks back to the Relic. As he gets several yards away he hears the Priest stir. Turning he sees the Priest pull himself back to his knees. “See Heathen, God will not allow me to die!!” he shouts as he falls back to his face and grips the handle of the short sword in his mouth. Victor grabs his face under his nose with his right hand and rubs down to his chin as he turns back to the Priest who was pulling himself back to his feet. This is when Victor notices the torn sleeve, a tattoo was partially visible. A sick smile crosses Victors lips.  “I didn’t know Holy Men had ink.” Victor says with a dark tone. Victor snaps his fingers as the Priest falls into a run.  “Peinto, Peinto no Gnryobachiatari.” as Victor utters this a faint dark outline covers the visible part of the Priest’s tat. As the Priest gets into striking range his Tattoo moves to the center of his being. It was almost sad as the Tattoo was a cross.

Four spiked tendrils tear from the Priest’s cloths and impales him in the major joints. A pained holler drops the blade in the Priest’s mouth to the ground as he too falls to his knees at Victor’s feet. Looking up at his adversary the Priest spits on Victor, “Monster you and your kind will never drive God from this island.” Victor smiles as he bends down to get eye level with the Priest.  “I care not about driving your god from these lands. And speaking of your God, you said he would not allow you to die. How about I send you to that God so you can take your death up with him personally.” Victor says with a dark voice. As he lifts his right hand a look of fear crosses the Priest’s feature for the first time the whole fight. With a smile Victor places his right hand over the Priest’s mouth and nose.  A dark energy pours from Victor’s body as a dark stream of colors pour from Victor’s hand into the Priest’s mouth and nose. The poor man tries to struggle but being totally disabled all he can do is sit there as his lungs are filled with colored paint and ink. The man’s own body begins to twitch as his lings burst. With a pained gurgle the man’s eyes roll back into his head as the whites of the eyes turn yellow. 

With a sick gut laugh  Victor drops the body to the ground as Different art media pours from his mouth and nose. Slapping his hands together he stands back up. Pulling his ax back up and reconnects the halves. Slamming the ax on his back paint straps secure it in place. Turning back to the Relic he walks over to it. Pulling the ax up and holds it up to the sky.  “I wonder how much this trinket is worth?” he ask aloud as he allows it to drop to his shoulder. Looking around Victor picks a random street and starts walking.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 31, 2009)

*Katana Island* 

William quickly handed _Raiden_ back to Jack, eager to hold Arthur Everret's saber once more.  William grinned as he felt his hand close over the hilt of the man's blade.  He lightly swung it around before sheathing it.  William then turned to Jack and pulled out the paper that Flynn had give him.  He began to write on the paper before handing it to Jack.   

_I can't talk, so I'll give you slips of paper if we need to communicate_ the note read.  Before William could do anything else, two assailants leaped out of the jungle.  One of them had two scimitars and evil grin in his eye, while the other had a scimitar with a chain.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 31, 2009)

*Kaito Zan VS Marcus Desire*

Kaito sat on his haunches looking at the figure in front of him. It was a massive silverback gorilla. "Don't waste my time" Kaito panted as his pain began to dull. "We were not in your territory a real Gorilla would not have attacked." The gorilla shifted into a stocky man slightly larger than Kaito, he wore a smile of superiority on his face. "Marcus Desire" the man said introducing himself, "of the rain forest pirates." "Kaito Zan, of The Avatar Pirates" Kaito replied getting to his feet. "Sorry never heard of you rookies" Marcus said with a sly smile. "Don't worry the feeling is mutual" Kaito said smartly. Marcus rushed forward annoyed and Kaito braced himself for impact.

*Hotaru Kaishio VS Mihkal Tober*

Hotaru spotted the parrot zoan before he could slip behind another tree, she smiled to herself proudly. The parrot man perched on a branch in plain sight once he realized he had been spotted. He returned to human point sitting on the branch swinging his legs back and forth. "What's your name love?" the man asked in a screechy voice. "Not like it will matter once I am finished with you, but its Hotaru Kaishio" Hotaru snapped. "Nice to meet you, I am Mihkal Tober, of The Rain Forest Pirates" the man said casually. "You shouldn't have entered our forest love" the man said sadly, "now we can't allow you to leave alive." "You should be worried about yourself" Hotaru snapped as she began to run up a tree.

*Hinara Kaio VS Kaiser Yue*

"Show yourself" Hinara said calmly. "Noticed my presence did you?" a voice asked from the shadows. "I must admit, I am impressed" the voice continued, "I was not being serious but still such a feat is noteworthy." "I assume you are from The Rain Forest Pirates" Hinara said trying to determine where the voice was coming from. "My name is Hinara Kaio, First Mate of The Avatar Pirates." "I do not have time to waste on you, which of the three in my forest is the captain? the voice said. "I am the acting captain at the moment" Hinara said firmly. "Is that so?" the voice said, "that is quite the pity, it seems none of you will be leaving here alive. My name is Kaiser Yue and I will be taking your life."


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron
*

"I suppose you want us to battle him as well Commander?" Feroy said as he pulled out his rubber sword. Boyang began stretching as he too assumed Rago would order them to attack Fame. 

"He he.. don't even give a brother a chance to catch his second wind, eh?"

Fame spoke dangerously as the fist that was resting on his hip slowly began to unsheathe Daddy Pain once more. 

Rago shook his head. "Aye! No, I've seen enough. No need to for another round of fighting. Besides, we need to locate Yingoru. I have no clue where that fool could have gone." Rago said as he rubbed his chin thoughtfully.

"Coo'."

Fame let his hand slip off the hilt and the sword slid back into its home for the time being. He was a bit curious as to what his colorful teammates were going to do with a rubber sword and... "nothing", but he was also relieved because he was sure these guys were powerful. They had to be. You didn't walk around a marine ship in white makeup unless you was a reeaaal bad mutha.

"I suppose we could further our search at the nearest Marine base." Feroy proposed. "That's the only logical place to begin our search."

Rago crossed his arms and nodded. "Aye! You're right. Set course for the closest Marine base!" Rago ordered.

"AWWW HEEEELL NAW!" Bobby suddenly bellowed. "I just came from one of dem' uptight bases to find ya'll and now you tellin' me were settin' sail for another base?!?!" 

Exaggerated tears streamed down his face as he stood before his superior. He spoke with a gravely disappointed scowl. 

With all do respect, Rago-sama, this is not the biz.... this is not the biz at all.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Aug 31, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
Rago looked at Fame in pity as he begged not to be taken to yet another Marine Base. "AWWW HEEEELL NAW!" Bobby suddenly bellowed. "I just came from one of dem' uptight bases to find ya'll and now you tellin' me were settin' sail for another base?!?!" With all do respect, Rago-sama, this is not the biz.... this is not the biz at all.

Rago smiled a bit. Fame must be talking about Marine HQ Mariejois where the most stuck up of the stuck up reside. Of course, tolerance for foolishness or slackoffs would be zero to none, with the exception of higher ranking marines such as Admirals. Rago had his own memories of Mariejois while he was under the command of Captain Anglora. He had to be on his best behavior as Anglora warned him to do so.

"Aye! I can't say I don't know where you're coming from Fame." Rago said as he looked at the Lt. "Aye! Marine HQ can be a bit...strict, but all in good reason. But, rest assured that this base is nothing like HQ. People won't be strict and stuck up like they are there." Rago turned around and started to walk towards his cabin. "Aye! Besides, we're just stopping in for a quick check to see if Yingoru is there and we'll be on our way." Rago said as he disappeared below deck.

Feroy didn't include himself in the convo for he didn't know a thing about the Marine HQ. He took a sit on the railing of the ship and crossed his arms and put one of his legs on the thigh of the other leaving it to rest. "I myself has never ventured to the Marine HQ. Described as the "Holy Land" I'd imagine it was a place of serenity, but you all speak ill about it!" Feroy said with a laugh. "Is it really that bad?"

Boyang shrugged. He didn't know the answer of course, but he wanted to put his two cents in. "I know you don't know Boyang. Being a former pirate and all is enough reason for one to never visit the "Holy Land". To add the topping to this beautiful cake, you and Yingoru worked for one of the most dangerous men out there to my understanding. I'm surprised they let you all be marines after all!"

*Angel Pirates*
Rek Du Mortis offered the Angel Pirates to attend dinner with the Monarch Pirates that night. Mathias was hesitant to answer. The offer was tempting as all of the Angel Pirates had just finished their adventures on the Prehistoric island on empty stomachs. Their wealthy "friends" could surely prepare a meal that would satisfy all of them.

Though, on the other hand, if the Angel Pirates didn't set out immediately, they could lose track of Akami (as if they ever had a track on him) and thus, lose any hope of finding Helen. Mathias would have to come to a decision quickly.

"We can stay for dinner, but only for a short time. We must find our nakama Helen before we lose our only lead on her. Unless..." Mathias's voice trailed off. He had an idea. "Unless you guys could assist us and locating her." Mathias concluded optimistically.

*Somewhere in the Grandline...*
A lone, moderate sized ship sailed across the grandline water. Upon closer inspection, there is a field of defeated bodies that decorate the deck of the ship. Apparently, the crew had been defeated...or killed. At the head of the ship stood a figure in a black cloak. The figure seemed to be breathing heavily with a bruised body. 

"...I'm al...most...there..." The figure said in a hushed breath.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Aug 31, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With Akawana*

"Explain yourself!" the suave voice said dangerously. "How could you have fallen so low in such a short space of time? I know you are a lot smarter and certainly more manipulative than that." "I didn't want any of this" Akawana sobbed, "why can't you just leave me in peace?" "I said explain yourself" the voice repeated with a definite hint of impatience. "After I left, I tried to go as far away as possible" Akawana started.

"We were hardly off the island when the ship was raided by the marines" Akawana said remembering the night clearly. "I couldn't believe I could be so unlucky." "Your luck has nothing to do with the search party I deployed finding you." "You stopped the vessel I was on?" Akawana asked in surprise. "Do not be foolish, of course it was me" the man said calmly, "did you really think you could get away so easily?" "However I must admit, you did surprise me escaping from that cell I had you detained in."

"You had me detained?" Akawana asked, "why?" "Watch your tone with me you insolent wretch" the man boomed, "you should be grateful I did not have you killed immediately for such treachery. I thought some time in the cell would bring you to your senses, clearly I was mistaken"  the man said angrily. "He came for me" Akawana said carefully, "when I had all but given up and resigned to my fate of rotting in that cell he appeared." "And who exactly is _he_" the man asked his voice dripping with contempt.

"The man that is shaking the marines to their very core even as I speak to you, Marc D. "Black Sword" Gomes" Akawana replied. "THOSE SNIVELING REVOLUTIONARY HOPEFULS?!" the man exploded. "Akawana tell me this is a joke" the man said calming down and returning to his usual suave voice. "I would be long gone" Akawana said, "but he and his crew stole my heart. I really enjoy being with them, and if it means I must sacrifice myself for them to steer them clear of your wrath I am prepared to accept that."

"Come now Akawana, don't you dare insult my intelligence at a time like this" the man said dangerously. "We both know a savage animal like that man does not take kindly to any of his nakama leaving his side. In fact I heard he slaughtered a town of innocents when The Xtreme Marine Squadron apprehended his navigator. In fact at this very moment I am sure he is off somewhere tearing up some poor defenseless marine base looking for that useless swordsman of his." "How do you know about Dreyri" Akawana demanded.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 1, 2009)

*Bamboo Island, Marine Base with The Black Sword Pirates
*
Smirnov stood with his hands folded, he looked around the yard at the marines groaning on the ground. 

"We are understaffed and without our stronger warriors because of the war."
"There is no base on the grand line that can oppose such a force at the moment" 
"I will tell you what you want to know, I cannot allow other marine bases to suffer needlessly."
"Good fucking idea" Marc said 

Marc dropped the man on the ground he tried to stand up but Marc increased the gravity around him. 

"No don't get up" Marc said

Fire and Tetra moved away, neither of them liked to be in his gravity sphere. Smirnov just shook his head and looked down at the marine

"*Start talking*" Smirnov said getting impatient

He was curious to here what this marine had to say

"The existence of Katana Island is hidden by Lord Wint"
"I know where it is though" 
"I met Lord Wint a few years ago"
"I was invited for his tournament"
"I have some maps in my office, I will show you where it is"

Marc looked at Smirnov and Smirnov nodded at it. Smirnov suspected the man was lying but he decided to keep that to himself. Based on what Hawthorne said he didn't think this marine knew anything. Marc reduced his gravity and allowed McGinty to stand.

"Get the fuck on" Marc said impatiently kicking the man in his backside

Smirnov, Fire, Tetra and the wolves walked silently down the hall toward McGinty's office. Tetra and Marc were the only ones that went in with McGinty he walked over to a cabinet and pulled out a number of maps. He pulled a map free and walked over to his table, he picked up a pen and marked a spot on the map. Tetra walked over to the map and looked at it

"It's possible there could be an island there" she said looking at Marc
"There's a huge volcano marked off here" she said putting her finger on a spot on the map
"Notice how there is an archipelago that seems to stop short" Tetra said
"Good" Marc said

He began to pull his katana free from it's sheath

"*Don't do that*" Smirnov said as he walked into the room
"Why the fuck not?"
"*Because if we don't get Dreyri back I want him to live with the knowledge that what happened here will happen again over and over*" Smirnov said darkly

Marc grumbled something under his breath as he walked past Smirnov

"Lets get MOVING!!!!" 

Tetra looked at McGinty with a smile and scooped up all his maps

"I'll be taking these" Tetra said
"I don't have some of these" 

She walked out the room with a handful of maps, Fire poked her head into the room and flashed the marine a smile. 

"You can keep the arrow" Fire said as she disappeared

The walked out of the base and Simo dropped down from a tree as they passed. Marc turned and looked at him

"Don't do that shit again" Marc said
"I was just having some fun" Simo said sheepishly
"Having some fun at a time like this?" Marc said angrily 
"Our nakama was kidnapped and you are fucking around"
"I wasn't fucking around, I was doing what I should have been doing"
"*Stop it the both of you*" Smirnov roared
"*We are wasting time*" 
"*Lets get back to the ship and leave*"
"*The island is not close, it will take us quite a while to get there*"

Marc didn't reply he just walked off and the others followed. The got back to the boat and set sail immediately with Tetra guiding them toward the place marked off on the map.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 1, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc paced about in the gym annoyed, even he knew now that him being up top was just driving him and the rest of the crew crazy. Marc punched the dummy and it absorbed the impact and shot it back at him. Marc took the blow to his abs and hit the dummy again, the dummy returned the blow this time to Marc's right thigh. His leg quivered from the blow but he had decided he was going to be ignorant and self destructive.

Tetra wandered the halls of *The Black Sword*, Smirnov had their bearings and if he veered off course she would be able to tell when the boat shifted. Akawana's infirmary was sealed and she was not seeing anybody apart from those with injuries so Tetra couldn't spy on her. Tetra made her way down the corridor that lead to the gym and as she drew closer she could hear the disgusting thud of the dummy being hit. However it was followed by a return blow of flesh being hit.

Tetra pushed open the door to the gym to find Marc breathing heavily. Blood was streaming from his mouth from the blows he had been taking and his body was shivering from the pain. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?!" Tetra roared. "Rociada" she whispered tackling Marc out of the way of another blow. "ARE YOU INSANE?!" Tetra screamed in Marc's face. "I have to get stronger" Marc panted. "THIS IS NOT THE WAY TO DO IT" Tetra screamed tears streaming from her face.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 1, 2009)

*Katana Island*

Dreyri looked on from distance as the two swordsmen, he was shaking with excitement.

"_Who are they?_" he said softly to himself
"_I want to fight them_" he said

He watched as two attacks clashed and cleared out a huge part of the forest

"_I can't wait_" he said excitedly

The two swordsmen were staring each other down, he walked out into the clearing. He began to clap

"_You guys are really good, I'm excited_"
"_I want to fight you guys_" he said
"Who the hell are you?" Shin said
"Some nobody"
"Ignore him smokey, we aren't done"
"_Aye you can't just fuckin ignore me_" Dreyri said
"_I'm Dreyri Bruni undefeated in all duels, you can't ignore me_" he said
"I can do what ever I want" James said
"I'm obviously the strongest person here"
"The both of you should just do what I say"
"_Fuck that_" Dreyri said reaching for his sword
"_I'm going to wreck you monkey boy, I just got though wrecking a monkey_"

He put his hand on the hilt his sword turning his back on Shin

"_It's me and you next you Zoro wanna be_" Dreyri said to Shin

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Fire walked through the halls of the ship heading toward the gym. She knew Marc was in there and she was going to ask for his help. She walked into the gym and saw Tetra laying on Marc tears streaming down her face.

"Whoa, if i'm interrupting something i'll come back later" she said blushing
"No no" Tetra said 

She got off Marc and helped him to his feet and walked away from him

"Hey Marc I need some help"
"I need to get faster" she said
"I want to train in an increased gravity situation"
"It occurred to me when I felt your attack that it would help me get faster and stronger"
"So can you help?"


----------



## Dog868cow (Sep 1, 2009)

*Katana Island* 

Jack was pleased to get his weapons back and to see a friendly face, but before he could even thank William, two assailants leaped out of the jungle.  One of them had two scimitars and evil grin in his eye, while the other had a scimitar with a chain.

"Hahaha, this should be fun." Jack said as he drew Raiden and readied his knife, "These two look substantially tougher than those fodder back on Vault Island, and I've been dieing to truly test myself.  Pick whichever one you want William, I'll take the other."


*Angel Pirates*

"We can stay for dinner, but only for a short time. We must find our nakama Helen before we lose our only lead on her. Unless..." Mathias's voice trailed off. He had an idea. "Unless you guys could assist us and locating her." Mathias concluded optimistically.

A good dinner also sounded good to Anji, but he shared Mathias' reservations as well.  It was important that they set out as soon as possible to find Helen, and while a simple meal wouldn't delay them too long, Anji knew it was easy to get distracted with comforts and extend a stay unexpectedly.  Anji's training as a monk made it easier to avoid distractions, he'd have to make sure to insure that the others weren't too distracted and that they left as soon as possible.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 1, 2009)

-Aboard the LTP's Ship-

"FLAME OF APOLLO!"  Anax swings his red-hot spear at a group of angels lunging toward him.  Their chests start spraying a combination of blood and fire as they fall to the ground.  "SPARTATATA!  I HAVEN'T HAD THIS MUCH FUN IN AGES!"
At that moment, an angel begins falling down from the air with a sword, headed straight for Anax's back.  
*BAM*
An anchor with a chain attached is hurled straight into the angel's gut, sending him flying into the cloudy sea.
"You need to keep an eye out for attacks from behind!"
"Keeping an eye out for your comrade's back.  You would make a splendid Spartanian Warrior!  SPARTATATATATA!"
"We need to focus!"  He swings his anchor around in a circle, knocking away the dozens of angels slowly beginning to surround them.  "There's just no end to them!"
"SPARTATATATA!  IF THIS IS WHERE WE MAKE OUR FINAL STAND, SO BE IT!"  He crouches down."STEP OF HERMES!"  Anax lunges forward with increase speed, slashing down man after man, until a small wall of bodies begins to grow around him.
Nolan swings, slams and pounds his anchor into one angel after another, but more and more replace the fallen.  Despite their best efforts, Anax and Nolan are slowly being surrounded by the enemy.
Arrows are shot, and spears are hurled at the duo.  They manage to deflect a large number of the projectiles, but their bodies are now riddled with cuts and slashes.  They breath heavily and bleed profusely.  They are suddenly jumped up on and being tugged at by dozens and dozens of angels.  Anax and Nolan manage to throw off a few, but the sheer number of enemies are able to disarm them and grab their arms.  They pull them up and make them stand, almost as if they were on a crucifix as 2 angels stand on top of the pile of bodies around them.
They point their spears at Anax and Nolan.  "Look at what you two have done?  You two are barbarians."
*pant*"Don't look at me."  He nudges his head over toward Anax.  "He's the crazy one."
Anax looks over at Nolan and grins.  "You heathens from the Blue Sea are truly vile disgusting creatures."  The two men ready their spears and aim at Anax and Nolan.
*pant*pant*"At least I have the honor of dying next to a true warrior."
"Well," *pant* "can't say I feel the same way."
The men throw their spears at Nolan and Anax, only for the tips of the spear to stop mere inches in front of their faces.
"WHO IS THIS!?"

The angels begin to focus on the man who caught the two spears mid air.  He then looks up and glares at the men surrounding them, and crushes the spears in his hand.  He readjusts his beanie and takes out his sai.  "Stay the HELL away from my comrades!"
Suddenly, there is a popping noise, and everything is engulfed in smoke.
"Wh-What's happening!?"
"SPARTATATATATA!"
As the smoke clears, the angels see that Nolan and Anax are re-armed and all the men holding onto them are knocked out.  As well as this, 4 more people seem to have appeared.

"Bout time someone showed up!"
"Thanks for holding down the fort for us while we were gone."
"Try and catch your breath.  We'll try and handle it from here."
"SPARTATATATA!  And let you all have all the fun!?"
"I'm not too sure if I'd consider this fun."
"Jeez, Anax.  You need to take a breather every once in a while."
_"Note to self, the Spartanian is absolutely insane,"_ Timor thinks to himself.
The angels stare down at the crew and points at them.  "GET THEM!"
More and more men begin appearing and surrounding the crew again.

"This is ridiculous."
"This is just stupid."
"This is going to be a pain."
"This is going to be fun."
"This is madness!"
Anax turns to them and arches an eyebrow.  "Madness?"  He then turns to the angels.  "THIS!  IS!-"
"ATTACK!"  The man points down, and the angels begin roaring and charging in.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 1, 2009)

William nodded to Jack and ran at the one dual wielding scimitars.  William lifted up his saber and was about to strike when a chain wrapped around his arms.  William looked in surprise at Bill.  William was stuck, unable to move.  He struggled viciously, but he was still stuck.  "Unlike you, we fight as one," Will said, grinning evilly.    

Will lifted one of his scimitars and put the tip at William's neck.  "You hold him off," Will said, pointing to Jack.  "I'll take care of this one..." Bill sighed.  "But Will- you said we wouldn't kill anyone this time," Bill argued.  "I lied.  Now shut up and fight that other one before he kills you!" Will snapped back as he handed Bill one of his scimitars.   

*Wrenchi Island...* 

V struggled, kicking viciously as Clevee's noose tightened around his neck.  Clevee moved closer, enjoying V's struggling.  V was patient.  Just a little bit closer... There.  When Clevee was in range, V slashed out with his knife, temporarily forgetting the pain on his neck.  

Clevee barely moved out of way in time, but the knife nicked his arm and he stumbled away, removing the noose.  V moved forward in a blur, not wanting to give Clevee a single moment to get back on his feet.  Clevee hastily dodged V's knives as they sang through the air before launching ropes at V's wrists.  V had to let up his offensive with a slash to cut the ropes, but it was all Clevee needed.   

"Rope storm!" Clevee shouted.  Hundreds of ropes shot out of Clevee's body, all of them pointed straight at V.  V knew there was no way he could cut all of the ropes in time, and they were branching out, making it almost impossible to dodge.  V hastily grabbed a nearby marine and threw him at the storm, hoping Clevee wouldn't notice.    

Clevee grinned as he heard the screams coming from within all of the ropes as they snapped off the marine's limbs.  It was too bad he couldn't see the look on the marine's face under that mask.  "And for the head..." Clevee muttered.  His ropes tugged, and there was a loud, satisfying crunch.  But it was too close.  Clevee looked down to see a knife that had slammed into his ribs.  It was the last thing he saw as V's second knife slammed into his face.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 1, 2009)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*

"Aye! I can't say I don't know where you're coming from Fame." Rago said as he looked at the Lt. "Aye! Marine HQ can be a bit...strict, but all in good reason. But, rest assured that this base is nothing like HQ. People won't be strict and stuck up like they are there." Rago turned around and started to walk towards his cabin. "Aye! Besides, we're just stopping in for a quick check to see if Yingoru is there and we'll be on our way." Rago said as he disappeared below deck.

"Tch. Fine den'."

Fame spoke to himself. in resignation as his superior disappeared into his quarters. He knew it wouldn't be as wack as Mariejois, but still...

"I myself has never ventured to the Marine HQ. Described as the "Holy Land" I'd imagine it was a place of serenity, but you all speak ill about it!" Feroy said with a laugh. "Is it really that bad?"

Fame would have said something along the lines of "Brother, with the way you talk you'd probably fit right in" (he would have to do something about all that proper talking if his new crew mate planned to be down with him), but then the mime guy shrugged and Feroy said something that made Fame lose his train of thought completely. 

"I know you don't know Boyang. Being a former pirate and all is enough reason for one to never visit the "Holy Land". To add the topping to this beautiful cake, you and Yingoru worked for one of the most dangerous men out there to my understanding. I'm surprised they let you all be marines after all!"

"Yo yo you, slow ya roll a little bit, brotha." Fame intruded. "Did you just say ma' man over here used to be a pirate?!"

The iced-out lieutenant scrutinized this strange mime behind his dark shades. Now that he thought about it, it would make perfect sense that Boyang would be a former pirate. There would be no way the Corp. would allow him to dress outside of uniform without having some high rank yet Commander Rago said that Fame held the highest rank here and he was only a lieutenant. But if Boynag is dressed like this... Fame turned back to Feroy. 

"Hol' up! You've never been to HQ?... What's your rank, homey?!? 

Fame narrowed his eyes. These foo's must've had some kind of history.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 1, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

"So can you help?" Marc looked at Fire blankly, it felt strange using his power on a team mate in a negative way like this but if it was what she wanted he would be more than happy to oblige. Marc motioned for her to come closer and she stepped forward excitedly. Marc placed his right hand on Fire's shoulder for a few seconds and when he removed it a burdensome weight attacked her body. "That one is quite mild" Marc said tiredly. "If you want me to increase it see me in fifteen minutes when that one wears off." With that said Marc walked out of the gym to sulk somewhere else.

_With Akawana_

"How do you know about Dreyri" Akawana demanded. "You continue to test my patience Akawana" the man said calmly. "Know your lowly place when you speak to me or so help me Oda, I will kill you." Akawana shuddered when she remembered who she was speaking to and she fell silent. "That useless savage of a swordsman is under the care of a noble at the moment for a tournament. I am sure you received a note so why are you asking me useless questions?" the man said.

"Searching for him is useless, you should know that. However if he is skilled enough he will be returned at the very least alive. Winston has such a useless hobby running that wretched game of his. At any rate I am beginning to ramble"  the man said. "I cannot sit idly by as you do as you please Akawana" the man said dangerously. "You will be recovered and your nakama will be extinguished from this world." "NO!" Akawana screamed, "THEY SHOULDN'T HAVE TO PAY FOR MY FAMILY'S MISTAKES AS WELL AS MINE. LET ME TRADE MY LIFE FOR THEIRS!"

There was a soft tapping on the other end of the line as the man tapped his index finger on his table. "Your family never made a mistake" the man said patiently. "You were just a low life and an ingrate and they expected too much from you. Any woman would have been happy to take your place, but like a foolish dreamer you sought life on your own" the man said. "The day you stepped foot out of this house, you sealed your fate as well as those you chose to call a friend. You are a burden and a curse and that pathetic crew will feel the crushing darkness you have brought on them."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 1, 2009)

With the Unnamed Crew-

They have been sailing for a while and are now approaching Marine Base Magma. The ground is all dried up and there is no life on the island other than the marines that guard it.

Tatsu sits in his room, looking over the newest bounties, "Hm, so the three of us have made it past 100 million," he says referring to Shin, Annie, and himself. 

He then spots another familiar face in the group of bounties.

_Joseph 'The Prince" Rodgers: 63 Million_

He recognizes the man as one of the marines that captured him on Marine Base Taiho. He also recalls the talk he had with him about stopping Slavery, "Glad to see he finally left those bastards..." he makes his way back on deck, just as they start to get closer to the base.

"I'll lead off the attack..." he says shifting into Hybrid Point. He shoots to the sky and starts to go straight ahead. He then turns up and starts to fly into the clouds. Once he gets high enough he switches to his Human form.

He starts to fall, faster and faster. After spotting the marine base once again he switches to Dragon Point, *"Dragon Crash!"* the massive dragon slams into the marine base, sending the unsuspecting marines flying.

He glares at them, *"Dragon Fire!"* he blasts out a stream of flames right at the fodder.

The others watch from the deck of the ship, "It will be difficult to get information that way..." Alph says with a sigh. Ray leans back on the mast with his arms crossed, "Idiot..."


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 2, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword.*

As soon as Marc touched Fire she felt the effect of the gravity. She felt as if he entire body was much heavier than it was. She bent over to attempt to unstrap her weights and slammed into the ground.

"Shit" she said angrily
"I can't get careless"

She pushed herself up into a sitting position and took off all her weights. She got to her feet and it was a bit better but it was still very taxing on her body. Her memory flashed with all the times she saw Marc fight in this and worse and he got to her feet. She moved forward attempting to run but she tripped and slammed into the ground.

"Dammit" she screamed

She pushed herself to her feet and began to walk around the room. She did this until she got accustomed. She began to move faster and faster until he was running around the room. She attempted to jump off the wall and prople herself forward but she crashed into the ground. She got up and dusted herself off and began to move around the room again. Her muscles were screaming in pain they burned so much. She was running as fast as she could eventually and she was still feeling incredible slow. The effect of the bubble suddenly wore off and she gained a burst of speed and slammed into the wall. 

She got to her feet mumbling darkly under her breath. Her lip was split and dabbed it with her finger and sucked the rest of the blood off.

"*You should rest*" a voice said from the door

Fire looked up to see Smirnov standing n the doorway

"No I need to get faster and stronger"
"*I can tell by the way you are limping that your body is tired*"
"*Listen to me, I have trained my body for longer than you have*"
"*Training when your body is trying to recover is counter productive*"
"*My advice is to take some vitamins and rest for the rest of the day and go again tomorrow*"
"*The type of training you are doing requires your body to get accustomed to different training conditions*"
"*Give your body a day*"

Fire nodded reluctantly, Smirnov threw a bottle to her.

"What's this?" she asked
"*I asked Hawthorne to make it*"
"*It's specialized vitamins that speed up the recovery of your muscles*"

Fire smiled and ran over and hugged Smirnov

"Thanks" she said before she released him and walked down the corridor toward her room.

"*I have to make sure you don't destroy your body when i'm not here anymore*" Smirnov thought to himself

He looked in the gym and shook his head, the weights in there weren't enough to challenge him. He trained in a special way. He went into stone form and pushed himself and then put his bracelets on and let the fatigue hit him and recover from it. It was a fastest way to put on more muscle mass.


----------



## Dog868cow (Sep 2, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> William nodded to Jack and ran at the one dual wielding scimitars.  William lifted up his saber and was about to strike when a chain wrapped around his arms.  William looked in surprise at Bill.  William was stuck, unable to move.  He struggled viciously, but he was still stuck.  "Unlike you, we fight as one," Will said, grinning evilly.
> 
> Will lifted one of his scimitars and put the tip at William's neck.  "You hold him off," Will said, pointing to Jack.  "I'll take care of this one..." Bill sighed.  "But Will- you said we wouldn't kill anyone this time," Bill argued.  "I lied.  Now shut up and fight that other one before he kills you!" Will snapped back as he handed Bill one of his scimitars.



"Hmph, these two certainly seem stronger than those scrubs on Vault Island; this should be interesting." Jack said with a grin as he smoothly drew out his knife and _Raiden_, "Unfortunately..." Jack started to say before suddenly moving at great speed right at Bill, "I'm still not willing to spend too much time with you two! We'll rap this up quickly!" Jack finished as he stopped in front of Bill, unleashing a lightning fast series of blows that Bill was barely able to deflect.

Jack's recovered memories had kindled a sense of pride in his abilities and desire to test them by pushing himself as much as possible.  It made him more dangerous, but at the same time, made him currently somewhat blind to his own limitations...

"Rising Thunder Muscles!" Jack yelled as some panels on his chest, arms, and back raised themselves away from his body, the muscles underneath bulging and rippling, "You managed to deal with my blitz before, but I'm afraid you won't be so lucky this time... " Jack said as he activated his HF Blade, feeling as the power surged from his body and into _Raiden,_ "In fact, I don't believe you'll even live to see the end of this next attack...Lightning Edged Flow!" Jack yelled as he shot forward at Bill like a demonic bolt of lightning with _Raiden_ at his side.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 2, 2009)

William opened his mouth to scream at Jack to help him, but of course, no sound came out.  William struggled violently, hoping to get Jack's attention, but the pirate was too focused on fighting Bill.  William turned back to Will, who was grinning evilly.  "Looks like your friend doesn't want to help you.  It's only you and me now," Will chuckled.  

Will's scimitar pushed against William's throat and began to cut slowly, drawing a line of blood.  At this point, William wasn't nervous.  He had endured far worse tortures before such as on Oldtown Island and with The Doctor.  William shook his head for a second as he realized what he had just thought.  The Doctor? He didn't remember that.  It must have been from the blank space in his memory, leading up to how he got to Angelina.   

William gritted his teeth as Will began to run the scimitar along his chest.  "What's the matter? You don't want to scream?" Will teased.  "Your shouting earlier was pretty pathetic," he continued.  William opened his mouth, revealing his lack of a tongue.  "Damn, I was hoping to tear that out," Will muttered sullenly.   

Will then turned to his brother, who was having difficulty fighting Jack.  "Shit," Will muttered when he saw how the fight was going.  He threw his scimitar at Jack just as Bill tossed his scimitar with the chain that was restraining William at Will.  

William had already seen this with his Devil Fruit, and gave him just the opening he needed.  With the scimitar in the air, the chain no longer being held by anyone, William quickly rolled, removing himself from the chain.  Arthur Everret's saber in hand, he turned to fight Will.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 2, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc slunk over to the infirmary, he was feeling useless and sorry for himself at the moment. However when he reached the infirmary he found the door locked. Irritable and impatient he blasted it off its hinges with a small burst of gravity. Akawana leapt in fright before stowing her baby den den mushi in her pocket. Apparently she had just gotten off the line with someone. "What on earth is wrong with you?" Akawana huffed her heart still pounding in her chest.

Marc hopped on the infirmary table without responding and closed his eyes. "Is there something I can help you with?" Akawana asked looking at Marc's bruises curiously. "Nope" Marc said casually his eyes still closed. "What am I going to do about the door?" Akawana said looking at the splintered mass of black wood. "I will talk to Wesley later" Marc said simply. "So why are you here?" Akawana asked curiously. "Just spending time with my crew" Marc said simply, to which Akawana smiled.

After Marc had spent some time in the infirmary he stalked the bowels of the ship looking for Wesley. He finally found Wesley tinkering with the rowing machine he had made for the crew. After Marc passively endured Wesley's cries of anguish over the infirmary door he spent the next few hours following Wesley about the ship seeing just what Wesley did on a day to day basis. For the most part Wesley did not even notice Marc's presence as he worked in his own little world.

Feeling a bit better Marc climbed up into the crow's nest where Simo was sleeping. Marc looked around at the open sea from Simo's perch before collapsing on his back. He dozed off and only woke up when Simo's startled cry woke him up. "Sweet baby Oda!" the sky islander exclaimed upon waking up and finding Marc. "DON'T DO THAT!" Simo shouted his heart pounding in his chest. "What the hell are you doing up here anyway?" Simo asked, "is there something I need to do?" "Nope" Marc said groggily, "just hanging out."

Marc knocked on Hawthorne's door and it was a few minutes before he answered. "Ah yes" Hawthorne said opening the door for Marc to come in. "Akawana and Tetra warned me you would be by later, come in come in." Marc stepped into the lab Hawthorne called his room. There were numerous books and leaflets scattered about his desks. And on some of the tables various experiments were being observed. Marc followed Hawthorne around his lab much to his dismay as he worked.

When it was finally time for Marc to leave, Hawthorne bid him farewell and breathed a sigh of relief as he shut the door. Being around Marc didn't make him uncomfortable but being watched like a hawk in his lab did. Marc made his way back up top and collapsed in his usual spot on the deck. Smirnov smiled from behind the wheel as he observed his captain. *"You are indeed your father's child"* Smirnov whispered to himself. *"It is exactly the kind of reaction Kyle would have had to a lost Nakama."*


----------



## Dog868cow (Sep 2, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> William opened his mouth to scream at Jack to help him, but of course, no sound came out.  William struggled violently, hoping to get Jack's attention, but the pirate was too focused on fighting Bill.  William turned back to Will, who was grinning evilly.  "Looks like your friend doesn't want to help you.  It's only you and me now," Will chuckled.
> 
> Will's scimitar pushed against William's throat and began to cut slowly, drawing a line of blood.  At this point, William wasn't nervous.  He had endured far worse tortures before such as on Oldtown Island and with The Doctor.  William shook his head for a second as he realized what he had just thought.  The Doctor? He didn't remember that.  It must have been from the blank space in his memory, leading up to how he got to Angelina.
> 
> ...



As Jack rushed forward at Bill, Bill desperately jumped into the air at the last possible moment, narrowly avoiding Jack as he blurred past where Bill had been, slicing clean a large rock that had been behind Bill.  

"Ha, good move, but not good enough!" Jack yelled as he readjusted his aim and moved at Bill again.  Just as he was about to reach Bill though, suddenly a scimitar came whistling through the air from over where William and Will were at and Bill tossed his scimitar with the chain over towards them.  The quick weapon switch combined with a second skillful dodge from Bill resulted in Jack missing his mark again, and slamming into a tree.

"Damn these 2 making a mockery out of me..." Jack said through gritted teeth, "Jackknife Thunder Stab!" Jack said as he quickly moved _Raiden_ to one of his feet before making a powerful, jackknifing jump up into the air.  After a few flips he came soaring down at Bill.

"Hehehe, is that all you've got?" Bill said as he stepped aside to avoid the blow.  Bill knew that such a stabbing attack was bound to be powerful, but was also easy to avoid as there was only one point of impact.  However, Jack knew the limits of his own abilities even better than Bill.  He hadn't expected the attack to finish Bill, in fact he wanted Bill to dodge.

"Lightning Flywheel Slash!" Jack roared as he flipped end over end at Bill who again barely had time to avoid Jack as he flew forward like a human buzz saw. "Damn, having HF Blade and my Rising Thunder Muscles going at once is taking too much out of me, we've got to finish this soon." 

Jack smirked though when he saw where Bill had dodged to, "That's right, just a little bit further there... With how well you two work together, it's nearly impossible to try to defeat you one-on-one, as the other can just interfere, so the best plan is take you both out at once."  Bill had dodged just as Jack had hoped he would.  Bill may not have even done so intentionally, but his close bond to his brother had resulted in him instinctively dodging towards Will.  

"Just gotta get him a little bit closer to the other one..." Jack thought to himself, "Then we can end this thing."


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 2, 2009)

William moved at Will, Devil Fruit active.  Through the corner of his eye, William focused on Bill, ready in case he decided to attack.  Although the two had switched weapons, it obvious each one was proficient with the others' scimitar.  Will had wrapped the chain in his hand and held the scimitar in the other.  Will suddenly moved as William got close to him, sending the scimitar sailing out of his hand.  

Thanks to his Devil Fruit, William was able to roll out of the way in time.  The scimitar stuck the tree behind him and cut straight through it, and Will tugged back on the chain and the scimitar whipped straight into his hand.  William got to his feet and charged once more, now ready for Will's attacks.  Will tossed the scimitar again and again, slicing through earth, rocks, and trees, but William saw every move with his Devil Fruit.    

William was finally with striking distance.  His saber raised, he prepared to bring it down into Will's shoulder in a diagonal movement when his chest wound from earlier opened up.  William's hands instinctively moved straight towards his chest, interrupting his assault and giving Will the opportunity he needed.  Will cruelly slammed the crescent pommel of his scimitar into the wound, causing William even more pain and knocking him to the ground.  

William rolled as Will's scimitar slammed into the ground next to him.  "As usual, your friend isn't helping," Will said, sneering.  "It's all over for you.  I'm too fast for your rolls, and you have no idea where I'll strike," Will continued.  Unfortunately for Will, William knew exactly where the blade was going to come down.  As Will's scimitar came down at William's stomach, William kicked back and got his feet in one fluid motion, saber swinging directly at Will's neck.   

But Bill, with perfect timing, slid straight next to Will and his scimitar up for a parry before thrusting the second one at William.  William jumped to the side, and as he did so, his eyes fell on Jack.  Jack was moving straight towards the two brothers, who were now right next to each other, and was preparing himself for an attack.  William didn't want to get in the way, and he slid behind a large tree, peeking out to see the results of the fight.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 2, 2009)

*Marine Base Magma*
*"Ru?e de Telekinetic!"* A faint green force of energy shot up towards the fire that was coming towards the marines. The two attacks collided causing them to cancel out. Tatsu had a look of bewilderment on his face. As the smoke cleared, Commander Rago was seen standing in its wake. 

He raised a curious brow at the dragon in the sky. "Aye! Playing with fire isn't good at all dragon!" Rago said in a rather playful tone. "Aye! It seems that fate wants to pit us against each other again." 

Feroy, Boyang, Fame, and about 60 marines followed in tow behind Rago. Feroy was shuffling a deck of cards as he walked. "A dragon zoan ability? My my, what a unique devil fruit." Feroy said with a sinister smile. Boyang was mute as always as he quietly observed Tatsu in the sky.

Rago unsheathed his blade  and threw it up into the air. *"T?l?kin?sie!"* He ordered as the blade  immediately froze in the air and started to levitate. Rago ordered the sword to fly up towards Tatsu in which it did.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 2, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> *Katana Island*
> "WHAT THE HELL!" Yingoru yelled out as someone swung from a vine and knocked him over. As the mysterious man gets off of him Yingoru hastily picks himself off of the ground and glares at the man with pure rage. "HOW DARE YOU INTERRUPT MY DUEL!!" Yingoru bellowed in rage.
> 
> The newly arrived was busy yelling at the marine in the trees while Helen also seemed annoyed at his arrival. Yingoru was furious now that his duel was interrupted and now the guy wasn't paying any attention to him. He gripped his sword with both of his hands and shook with fury. "Bastards don't know who you're messing with.." Yingoru said as he prepared to attack.



As Yingoru begins to take a posture of attack Flynn raises his right arm protectively in front of Helen. "NOW ITS MY TIME TO SHINE. WHOO YEAH!!"  he declares while unscrewing the bottom ends of his dual short swords. 

Helen facepalms, "Do you even know how to fight!?" she asks him, actually concerned for his life much to her surprise. She doesn't know about the other Marine, but Yingoru will most certainly kill Flynn if he's not ready. 

Flynn grins at Helen, "Hey I beat what's his face....the meathead uh....Shin Yagumi, the smokin bitch!" he tells her confidently. 

Helen stares back at him dubiously, "_You_ beat Shin Yagami?!"  she asks him in disbelief. 

Flynn nods, "Uh huh I had him on his knees crying like a baby!" He also neglects to mention that he was running from Shin for well over half their skirmish. He finishes unscrewing the ends of the handles of his blades, revealing hidden compartments inside and shakes out several small pellets onto the palm of his left hand. 

He smiles deviously as he pockets the pellets except for a lone purple colored one. The people in charge of this tournament had made sure to take Flynn's trick bombs, and throwing daggers, but they didn't have the presence of mind to check his own swords it seems. 

"Back up Legs!" he declares as he tosses the pellet at the space in between Prince and Yingoru. The pellet explodes into a giant green gas cloud that expands rapidly towards both Marines. 

"What was that?!" Helen exclaims in a shocked voice. Such trickery simply goes against her philosophy of fighting. 

Flynn laughs, "That my dear Legs was sleeping gas...or what I would like to call a one hit KO HAHAHA!!!" Suddenly he leans his face towards the collar around Helen's neck where a small visual monitor is kept. 

"DID YOU SEE THAT LORD HANDJOB?! OR WHATEVER THE FUCK YOUR NAME IS! WHY DON'T YOU JUST GIVE ME THE PRIZE NOW AND WE CAN ALL GO HOME! I'D PREFER CASH, AND LOTS OF ALCOHOL FOR MY FRIEND USAGI, OH YEAH, SOME BREATH MINTS FOR KENT, AND A WONDERBRA FOR KAYA!!!!" 

Flynn would've asked something for Kreon as well, but he's not even sure if he's met him or if he's even still in the crew. 

Helen quickly pushes Flynn's face away from her neck, "It won't be that easy you lunatic!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 2, 2009)

-Cristo-

Victor eyes scan the city as he props the relic on his shoulder. Looking around he couldn?t decide where we wanted to go. Who knew where the closest member of the Reaper Pirates were. Victor would just have to be lucky, or at least that is what he thought to himself. Closing his eyes Victor tried to feel out for anything that might warrant his attention. But he was just starting to completely understand his powers and he wasn?t really good at this yet so he got the equivalent of nada in his attempted outreach. Victor opens his eyes as he readjust his shades.  Shrugging his shoulders Victor decides to leave everything to chance as he randomly selects a street. His right foot slightly twist to the right as he begins to slowly walk in  direction that he had chosen.

He is greeted by three Marines as he steps off the sidewalk into the road. The fan out and surround Victor in  a semicircle formation. These Marines were different then the ones he had encountered when he entered the city, they carried cutlasses instead of the standard issue rifle that was usually the standard issue for lower ranked Seamen. A smile crept across Victor?s lips as he pulled the relic from his shoulder. ?We saw what you did to that priest you criminal!? one shouts as he draws his weapon. ?Your coming with us!? the second shouts as he to pulls his weapon from it?s scabbard. ?Rather you like it or not!? the third chimes in as he pulls his sword and actually charges.  Victor steps into the charge swinging the relic hard. It catches the  Marine at about mid waist. Although it was claimed to be a relic is was relatively sharp. With minimum effort Victor pulls the ax though the Marines body in one heaving motion.

Blood sprays on Victor as the Marine collapses to his knees. Then as Victor took a step forward the upper half of the Marine falls forward while the knees buckle and the lower half falls backwards.  ?Guess I can use this after all.? Victor snorts as he charges in. Tears stream from the marines faces as they turn and try to run. But Victor is too fast for them as he swings his blade with tremendous force. Swing to the side he beheads the Marine on the left. Using the momentum off the attack Victor allows himself to spin on his heels as eh steps to the left. The ax flows up over then is brought down hard. It split?s the last marine from shoulder to hip. The Marine can only gasp in pain as he quickly bleeds out from the attack. 

Pulling his free hand to his face Victor wipes at the blood when a loud crashing sound catches his attention. His head snaps to the left. What he sees is a massive church. And from the sounds coming from inside it sounded like a fight was going on or was just wrapping up. Pulling the ax from the ground Victor rests it on his right shoulder. This would be as likely a place to find a pirate in this town at war as any. Turning on his left foot Victor walks up to the building. His right hand shoots out as he reaches the door. With an ?umph? he pushes the heavy doors open and walks in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 3, 2009)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
A tall female Pirate standing well over six feet tall, causes havoc amongst the front line of Marine infantryman. She wields a round gold shield and double bladed shortsword to great effect. Bullrushing through the Marine's ranks and hacking entire limbs off with single swipes of her sword. 

*Rosy "Jungle Jane" 
Captain of the Jungle Jane Pirates/Former Kuja Pirate
Bounty: 80 Million *

Rosy cleaves a Marine's skull in two and spins around to chop anothers neck off. Out of nowhere a large round mirror materializes out of thin air and intercepts her line of attack. Rosy's eyes widen as her sword melts into the surface of the mirror as if its liquid. 

"What devilry is this?!" she exclaims, trying to pull her sword out of the mirror but its as if its stuck in quicksand. Suddenly two hands lunge out of the mirror and tightly grab Rosey's sword bearing wrist. The arms try to pull her in but Rosey feels her strength to be superior and she resists. 

"Oh do stop being so annoying!" a terse female voice exclaims from within the mirror. 

"Show yourself!" Rosey demands. 

The mirror glows brightly and expands in size. A split second later a dagger flies out of the mirror aimed at Rosey's face. Rosey nimbly shifts her head to the side, narrowly avoiding a deathblow, but it manages to clip her left ear and draw blood. Angered, Rosey summons her strength and pulls the sword free from her mysterious attackers grip. 

Meanwhile the mirror continues to expand until its large enough for a human to walk through. A red headed female Marine wearing a long white officers coat over her shoulders, and a red colored form fitting pants suit, steps out of the mirror and smirks at Rosey. 

"Commander Beverly Clemens at your service," she tells Rosey sarcastically, "I'm quite in a rush so why don't you just give up now."  

Rosey narrows her eyes at Clemens and drops her sword and shield to the ground. Clemens smiles at the seeming sign of surrender, "Ah well this is certainly a first. I thought you Kuja women were all too proud to surrender in battle," she remarks.

Rosey shakes her head, "Oh I'm not giving up, I'm just fighting fire with fire!" Suddenly a shiny green energy cascades over her body from head to toe, changing the composition of her skin to a thick, and highly polished green substance that reflects Clemens face back at her. 

Clemens arches a curious right eyebrow at the Kuja woman's new form. She knows that substance quite well, its her favorite precious stone afterall, "You're an Emerald woman?"  she asks.  

Rosey nods and smiles back at Clemens with highly her polished yet lifelike emerald face, "Perfect for smashing a mirror girl...."


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 3, 2009)

*Katana Island* 

*With Dreyri*

Dreyri pulled his sword from it's scabbard and charged James he changed form to gorilla point and blocked with two swords. The swords clashed and the sparks set Dreyri's sword on fire. The red fire crept up the blade and Dreyri looked at James with a smile

"Whoa red fire"
"I guess that fire must be kinda cool it being red and all"
"_Shut up_" Dreyri said and she pushed with all his strength

James was pushed off balance for a second and jumped back as he was retreating he pushed off into the air. He pulled a pair of other swords

"Tree Cannon" 

A beam flew from the sword 

"_Blood Flame_" Dreyri cried

The attacked clashed the red beam completely destroying the bar of red fire causing it to explode, Dreyri dropped to the ground to evade the attack as it flew at him. It passed over his right at Shin who pulled his two katana free and defended the attack by crossing his swords. James landed and looked at teh red fire everywhere

"Aye you smelly monkey leave me out of your fight" Shin said glaring at James
"It's not my fault the red fire was lamer than I thought"
"It is red but it's not awesome, that makes no sense" James said scratching his head
"_I'm not done yet_" Dreyri said pushing himself to his feet
"_Wrath of Moongarm_" he said 

The fire quickly gathered itself and turned into a huge wolf and ran at James, Dreyri turned to Shin. 

"_You look bored_" Dreyri said

He ran at Shin and jumped into the air and brought his sword down with a powerful blow. Shin blocked with his two katana but the force of the blow knocked them away forcing Shin to hop back

"_Don't underestimate me_" Dreyri said
"What do you use the Nodatchi for?" Dreyri asked with a smile

*Aboard The Black Sword*

"*You are indeed your father's child*" Smirnov whispered to himself. 
"*It is exactly the kind of reaction Kyle would have had to a lost Nakama.*"

Marc heard Smirnov's whisper and got up and walked over to him quickly

"Really?" 
"*You heard me eh*" Smirnov said with a smile
"Yea, you suck at whispering" Marc said with a half smile

Smirnov pulled the scarf from his neck

"*I know you've seen this already*"
"*I know you know how I got it*"
"*Your father stormed a marine base to save my life*" Smirnov said
"*I always wonder what would have happened if I wasn't separated during the attack*"
"*Maybe I would have been able to save your father*" Smirnov said shaking his head

He locked the wheel in place and tied the scarf around his neck, he patted Marc on his shoulder

"*Lets go have some drinks*"
"*I know you feel bad for losing Dreyri, but there is absolutely nothing we can do right now*"
"*Going to the island is all we can do*"
"*You need to be strong for the others*"
"*Stop walking around here sulking*"
"*SIMO!!!!*" Smirnov roared

The sky islander stuck his head out the snipers nest

"What do you want now?" Simo said groggily
"*Drinking competition in the dining hall*"

Simo jumped out of the snipers nest and landed on the deck with one knee on the ground.

"Come on lets go" Simo said walking between the two men

The three men reached the dining hall. Smirnov walked over to the liquor storage room and jingled a lock

"*Those blasted girls*" Smirnov roared
"*They locked to door again*"

There was a gunshot and the lock fell to the ground

"There fixed" Simo said blowing smoke from his gun blade
"*I like the way you do things*" Smirnov said with a laugh

He took out tow barrels of frost distilled rum they had gotten what seemed like forever ago and put them on the table.

"*Lets go you two last one to collapse drunk is the winner*"
"I don't even know why we play this game with you" Marc said
"We can never win" Marc said shaking his head
"You can never win being a bitch like that" 
"I'll show you who's a bitch you winged fairy" Marc said grabbing the barrel

Fire lay in her bed, her entire body was burning. It just wasn't accustomed to the pressure the gravity put on her muscles. She reached for the bottle of vitamins and took off the cover off, she threw two into her mouth as written on the bottle. She almost immediately passed out.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 3, 2009)

Shin VS James VS Dreyri

"Don't underestimate me" Dreyri said
"What do you use the Nodatchi for?" Dreyri asked with a smile

"That's for worthy opponents."Shin replied."And it looks like you're nothing more then a brief interruption, as soon as that weak monkey takes you out I'll continue my battle with him again so I doubt you'll ever see me using this nodachi."Shin had no interest in a three way battle, he was demeaning himself already by fighting this unworthy opponent known of the Red Monkey."You ain't worth my time so shut and die already."

"Heh, you're one arrogant bastard."Dreyri replied while he shot a glance at James who was defending himself against the the fire wolf.

"Time to take you down a notch!"He then yelled out."Blood Rain!"Before he spun Moongarm and a large number of red dots shot towards Shin.

"Hurricane Shield!"The Nihonese swordsman started to slash rapidly when the attack came in range.To most it would've seemed his lower arms had disappeared and only blurry stripes and the occasional sparkle of his blades remained.

While maintaining this inhuman speed he started deflected the long range attack, the earth surrounding Shin and everything on it exploded.Trees, rocks, it all got destroyed like a hurricane was rushing over it.With Shin being the eye of the hurricane as that small circle around him was protected from the destruction as Shin kept deflecting the attacks.

Meanwhile Dreyri raced towards Shin and right when the last of the dots had rained down on Shin, the swordsman attacked his fellow swordsman."Blood Slash!""White Squall!"

Both were long range attacks but that didn't mean they couldn't be used at close range, as a matter of fact there effect was highly destructive close range but could be extremely dangerous to the user as well.

The attacks exploded right between them, knocking both back while giving minor cuts over their bodies, they were lucky this time, attacks exploded in neither direction and mostly wrecked the ground beneath the area of impact.Leaving a sizable crater.

The two skidded across the forest floor and slammed their blades into the ground to slow down and make another charge at the other.The next strike got interrupted at the last second by James, who fell out of the sky in his Gorilla point with three swords ready to strike down on both Shin and Dreyri."Don't you forget about me!"

The two other swordsman adapted their attack in a split second, instead Dreyri slashed in a way that immediately after the slash his Moongarm would be in position to block James' attack.Shin instead used one sword to defend while the other clashed against Moongarm.

When James swung down with his Gorrila point's strength boost the two other Swordsmen's feet were slammed a feet or so into the ground,the scene momentarily froze.Then Dreyri and Shin pushed James up in the air again, the monkey Zoan going several feet in the air.

Then the two looked at each other and both realised the other was planning the same move.They pulled one foot out of the ground and kicked at the other's body.But as they both did the same thing they instead kicked against the sole of the other's feet.The impact knocked them both off balance, since they leg they were standing on was buried in the ground and the two stumbled backwards and both just barely didn't trip.

They attacked once more, this time James had landed right between them and blocked both strikes that came from both sides.

"Heh, is this the best you guys can do?"
"I'm almost ready to get serious."
"This still isn't enough to warm me up."

They all said at the same time.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Black Porcupine*

Sooyoung, Tendou, Jae-Sung, and Miso all stand back-to-back surrounded by around 50 escaped Pirates.

"I get the feeling something important has happened recently."

"Like what?"

"Like a lot of strong swordsmen have gathered and are duking it out to see who's the best?"

"No something else."

A small squad of Marines arrive to backup the 4 members of the Lazy Hunter, "Lt. Commander Miso, the Little Tree Pirates have escaped."

"So what?"

The Marine and his small squad aiding the Lazy Hunter crew began to engage the escaped Pirates, "It also appears that your ship, the Nonki, was stolen by former Lt. Commander Joseph Rodgers, and former Lt. Jr Grade Paegun Collaart."

Sooyoung and Jae-Sung looked at the Marine then at the Pirates, *"Those bastards!"*

Jae-Sung began to spin both of his daggers by the chain then threw them towards the group of Pirates, "Spinning the Monkey."

Some of the Pirates are struck by the rotating blades and immediately fall to the ground.  Sooyoung runs into the group of Marines and the air begins to heat up around her, she jumps into the air and starts to spin, "2nd Technique: Flare Blitz."

More Pirates are easily cut down.  Tendou stands still and holds his blade to his side, "Raida Slash!"

A wave of energy comes from his blade and knocks out a great deal of the Pirates.  The Pirates' numbers begin to dwindle when there are about only 6 left.  The 6 Pirates look at Tendou, Sooyoung, and Jae-Sung with large smiles across their faces.  One of the Pirates steps forward, he has long green hair, "Good job, you just took out the fodder.  Now it's our turn."

A pair of Pirates each went after Sooyoung, Jae-Sung, and Tendou respectively.  Sooyoung is up against the green-haired Pirate and a small, stubby Pirate.  The green-haired Pirate uses his handcuffs as bracers to attack Sooyoung.  The small stubby Pirate uses two shivs made from extraordinarily large toothbrushes.

Jae-Sung is up against two Pirates that appear to have the same build as him.  One of the Pirates has fiery red hair and uses a pair of swords he picked up from dead Marines.  The other Pirate has a beret and uses a pistol.

Tendou is up against one overweight fat man who appears to be a sumo wrestler of some sort, and a women with a pair of sharp looking who uses a metal rod as a makeshift weapon.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 3, 2009)

William got to his feet and ran at Will, hoping to stop the pirate from killing Jack.  The pirate was too arrogant to help William earlier, but William felt he had a responsibility to help his crewmates, since they had always stood by him.  Well, except for Flynn.  William wouldn't help that pirate out no matter what he promised.    

An injured Will spun to face William now, his face a mask of rage.  His cocky demeanor was gone now that Bill had taken Jack's blade for him.  He kicked Jack onto the ground before running to meet William's assault with his own.  The two exchanged a mad flurry of blows, each blade meeting the other with a clang before releasing to strike once more.   

It was obvious that William was going to be the victor of this fight.  William was not as injured as Will, and he had several minutes to rest.  He could see where Will was going to strike and his saber was always there, but Will could barely block William's strikes.  The craftsmanship in William's blade was superior, and not a single scratch appeared on it while Will's scimitar was  dented whenever William struck it.  William soon was pushing Will back, and it was all Will could to keep up with William's blows.  

Will was pushed back to Jack, who was still recovering from the fighting earlier.  Will grinned through gritted teeth at William.  "I may go down fighting you, but I'll take him with me," Will said, grinning.  Scimitar raised, his arm high in the air, Will swung down attempting to kill Jack before dying.   

William was about to move in to prevent Will from killing Jack when he saw through his Devil Fruit what Will was planning.  When William moved, Will would have the perfect opening.  He would thrust his blade straight at William's stomach, impaling him.  But that scimitar was all too real.  If William didn't move, then Jack was finished.   

With less than a second to make a decision, William leaped forward, straight at Will.  Will looked at William in surprise as the older pirate slammed into him, tackling him and sending the two skidding across the ground.  The two rolled throughout the jungle floor, before finally a sickening crunch stopped the rolling.  William got to his feet and saw that Will's head had struck a sharp rock.  William turned away, clutching his chest wound, before heading back to Jack.


----------



## Dog868cow (Sep 3, 2009)

*Katana Island*

Jack managed to pull himself to his feet and withdraw his knife and _Raiden_ from Bill.  There was no need to check the condition of Bill or Will, the fight was clearly over with both of them either critically injured or dead.  After the way he'd acted, Jack found it hard to look William in the eye as he rose to meet him.  "I apologize" Jack started, ducking low as he tried to make a bow towards William, "that was a foolhardy and proud way to behave, I'm sorry."

Jack finished his apology and his bow and stood back up again, determined to make a new start and work together with William to make it through the rest of the tournament.  "So then, I guess we better get going; after all, we can't just stay in this jungle forev..." Suddenly Jack's vision began to blur and his body became unsteady, "oh not now..." Jack moaned as he fell to his knees.  He hadn't refueled on cola since before the assault on Vault Island, and while he didn't need a constant supply to live, his body would start failing if he didn't get some eventually, and that fact, coupled with Jack having fought so hard against Will and Bill, was the reason Jack was now losing consciousness.  

"Shit... looks like we won't be working together in this tournament after all." Jack managed to say with a weak grin before collapsing on the ground in front of William.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 3, 2009)

With Michael Wrath on Cristo Island-


"SUUUPAAAAHHH KICK!!!!" His foot connects with a mans face and sends him flying through church pews. "How dare you attack a church!" Three normal priests stand with make shift weapons, mostly pipes and poles. "I'M FEELIN FIERY!" He laughed. "MY GOAL IS TO HELP THE REAPERS FREE THE WORLD! SO DON'T TRY AND STOP ME!" He charged forward and grabbed one of the priests heads. "SUPER SLAM!!!" With all the force he could muster he slammed the priests head into the ground, causing it to explode. 

"W..what the hell..." the other two priests just stepped back. "SUUUUPAH!!!" Wrath jumped up snatch both their weapons and then. "STAB!!!! stabbed them both through the heart. "VILE VILLAIN!!!" A man in white crashes through a glass mosaic on the ceiling. "I'LL SHOW YOU GODS PUNISHMENT!" Michael just grinned. "SUPAH!!!!" As the priest got close enough he through a right punch. "PUNCH!!!!!" The priests body began to bend forward from the force of the hit. "Guhh..." saliva pours freely from his mouth before he is sent flying like a rocket through the church pews and into the wall.

"Huff...huff...huff..." The priest grabs his stomach and cringes. "H..how... I'm... a keeper of the holy relic..." He struggles to stand up. "How... can you.. with one punch...." He grabs a segmented staff from his back. "THE HOLY NAGINATA!" the blade at the tip was gold, the staff split in three and a cross punched out from the blade. "SUUUPAH!!! TOSS!!!" Wrath grabs a statue of a saint and throws it at the priest. "HOW DARE YOU DEFILE-" WHAM!! the statue hits him and slams him back into the wall.

"SUUPAH!!!" Wrath bolts forward before jumping into the air. "DOUBLE KICK!!!!" with a spin he crashes into the statue and then into the priests stomach. "GUH!!!!" a loud snap can be heard as the priests spine becomes nothing more then some fragments of bone. "SUPAH!! TOSS!" Wrath grabs the priests head and throws him to the other wall, breaking another saint statue.

The priest coughs as he falls towards a statue of an Angel with a holy blade. His head impales itself on the blade and removes it from the rest of his body. "I'M FEELIN VICTORIOUS!!!!" He laughs, and at that moment the doors to the church begin to open.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 3, 2009)

*Clemens vs. Rosy...*
Rosy nods and smiles back at Clemens with her highly polished yet lifelike multifaceted emerald face, "Perfect for smashing a mirror girl...." 

"Emerald huh?" Clemens mutters in a slightly disappointed voice. She looks doubtfully at the twin daggers, and pistol, attached to her belt. 

Rosy chuckles at Clemens, "You want to shoot me? Go ahead Marine!" 

Clemens shrugs and decides to oblige her and test just how tough the Kuja woman's Emerald skin really is. Clemens quickdraws her pistol from her belt and fires at Rosy's face. 

*BANG!*

The bullet hits Rosy between the eyes but it bounces off her emerald skin and ricochets off the ground. Much to Clemens dismay the spot where the bullet hit isn't even scratched. Rosy scrunches her nose, "That tickled," she says, "My skin isn't just normal Emerald you see. It's a tougher organic form that's even stronger then steel." 

Clemens nods, "Clearly..." she remarks dryly. 

Suddenly Rosy rushes at Clemens with tremendous speed, "Let's fight Mirror girl!" she exclaims, while winding up a punch. Clemens glares at the Kuja woman, her eyes glow green and a large rectangular mirror appears in front of her, intercepting Rosy's punch. Rosy's arms melts into the mirror's surface up to her elbow but she quickly retracts it before it can become trapped. Suddenly Clemens image appears on the surface of the mirror and she flips out of it, stabbing Rosy in the left eye with the tip of her dagger. 

*CLANK!*

Clemens dagger shatters into pieces as she stabs the woman's emerald eye. "Shit!" Clemens exclaims. She was hoping that the eyes might be a vulnerable area. Rosy smiles at Clemens, her left eye not even scratched.  "I have no weak spot!" Rosy exclaims before lunging out her right hand whip fast and grabbing Clemens by the throat. She lifts Clemens high over her head with just one hand. 

*"Emerald Slam!"* she exclaims as she chokeslams Clemens onto the stone floor. 

*"Mirror!"* Clemens shouts just before the back of her head collides with the floor. A human sized mirror appears under her as she hits and she melts into it. Clemens tries to pull Rose in with her but the Kuja woman easily shrugs off Clemens grip and slides backwards on her emerald feet. The mirror disappears and Rosy looks around in all directions. "You can't hurt me Mirror girl. I'm invulnerable!" she hollers. Suddenly the floor under Rosy's feet transforms into a mirror and Rosy feels her feet sink like quicksand. She sinks into the mirror up to her neck, screaming in anger but the more she struggles the farther down she's pulled under. The mirror disappears as quickly as it appeared, leaving Rosy stuck within the stone floor up to her chin. 

Clemens appears out of a mirror in front of Rosey. She walks out of it and smirks arrogantly at Rosey, crouching in front of her face and flicking the top of her emerald head. "Invulnerable perhaps...but not invincible," she says with a sense of victory in her voice. Rosy begins laughing in a mocking tone and Clemens looks at her as if she's gone insane. 

"In my homeland strength equals beauty, and I was considered one of the most beautiful of Hebihime-sama's warriors!" she exclaims. Suddenly the ground around them shakes and Rosy slams her arms out of the stone floor, blasting up rock and debris like a geyser. Clemens backs away and covers her face. As she attempts to form a mirror to escape into, Rosy springs out of the ground and grabs her in a tight bear hug. Clemens struggles to free herself and Rosey headbutts her straight in the face, causing Clemens to see stars of exploding pain in her vision. Rosey eyes the lady Marine with a pitiless stare, "Does your beauty come from strength or your vanity? Let us find out!" She jumps 50 feet into the air with Clemens still in her grip and as she comes back down she twists her body around so that Clemens will land under her and be crushed by her tremendous weight. 

*"Emerald Crush!" * the Kuja woman declares as they both crash and she crushes Clemens under her weight. The floor around them collapses into a huge crater and the earth trembles for several seconds after their impact. Rosy rolls off of Clemens body and stands to her feet, looking down at the Marine. Clemens lays unmoving on the ground, her eyes closed and blood seeping out of the corner of her mouth. 

Rosy dusts her shoulders of debris and dust and nods with satisfaction, "And that is that. You have been vanquished," she says. Rosy turns her back to Clemens and walks away to find the remains of her crew and leave this place. 

"It's not over yet..." Clemens groans from the ground suddenly, she lifts her head up slightly and gazes at the Pirate woman. Rosy stops short and turns back towards Clemens. "No it is over. Unless you want me to kill you that is!" Rosy responds.  

Clemens wipes her bloody face with her coat sleeve and points at Rose's left arm, "What are you going to do about all those little mirrors?" she groans weakly. Rosy stares questioningly at Clemens for several seconds and then examines her left arm. Her eyes widen as she notices hundreds, maybe even thousands of extremely tiny mirror fragments embedded into the small crevices within her emerald exterior. 

"Every jewel has its flaw," Clemens says and she forms her right hand into a fist. *"Scatter!"  * The mirrors suddenly dig deep and shatter into millions of microscopic pieces within Rosy's emerald arm, causing it to explode into pieces. Rosy screams in horror as blood sprays out of the stump of her arm, and the rest of her body reflexively transforms into normal flesh. She clutches her left shoulder and slumps to the ground unmoving. 

Clemens sighs and rests her head back on the shattered floor, unable to move the rest of her body. "Mirror mirror on the wall who is the most beautiful of them all?" she says with a weak laugh. She forms a small mirror in front of her face and gazes at her own reflection. Clemens cringes as she sees her bruised face, "Okay maybe not me...." she amends.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 3, 2009)

_*With Clemens...*_
Two Marine medic rush towards Clemens as she lays in the middle of a crater. They lay a stretcher beside her battered body. 

"Are you alright Commander?" one of them asks her. 

Clemens stares at him blankly. She would smack him if she could move.  "Do I look alright to you?!" she asks him harshly, "I just got crushed by a one ton Emerald woman!" 

The Medic looks down at the ground red faced, "Sorry I was just...."

"Just give me lots of Morphine and we'll call it even," Clemens interrupts him. She snaps at the other Medic, "You, attend to the Pirate woman I just fought, before she bleeds out" she commands him, pointing at Rosey who lays on her side in a pool of blood.

As the medic injects Clemens with a painkiller she sighs with relief. Out of the corner of her eye she spots another Marine running towards her with a frantic face. Clemens frowns, hoping that he'll change direction, but he doesn't. 

"Maam!" he salutes at her. 

Clemens doesn't even bother to to tell him to be at ease or that she hates being called Maam. "What is it?" she asks in a tired voice as two Medics carefully place her onto a stretcher. 

"We found this note where Lt. Prince was last sighted," he hands her a folded paper with elegant printing on it....

_Your nakama has been taken by I Lord Hander Wint for a private tournament on Katana Island. Your friend will be returned to you when he/she is finished competing in my tournament.

Please do not look for them because Katana Island isn't plotted on any map, rest assured if your friend is competent enough they will be returned in good health.

Signed Lord Hander Wint_

Clemens becomes red faced with anger, "That fool," she snarls, "If he thinks he's going to try and get away with another vacation I'll be damned!" Clemens belives and with valid reason of course that Prince the note is yet another ruse by Prince to try and worm his way out of work and get another free vacation. She crumples the note in fury, refusing to let him take advantage of her kindness again. By her count she's already saved his ass twice from getting his head ripped of by Garrick and this is the thanks she gets for it. 

"Where's Garrick!?" she exclaims.  

The Marine shrugs, "I think he's still fighting one of the Pirates...."

Suddenly the entire left tower of the castle explodes and caves in on itself. Kicking up a mountain sized plume of dust and debris. Garrick walks out of the smoke with his uniform singed, and carrying the chief Pirate over his shoulder. 

"That took longer then I thought!" he growls.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 3, 2009)

_*Shin VS James VS Dreyri*_

"Hah!" James laughed proudly, "You two are so weak that I can hold you both off with one hadn each!" he said as he holds the two off in Gorilla Point. 

He quickly shifts into Chimpanzee Point, and the force that he was holding off returns and the two swordsmen charge forward. He does a spinning slice on the ground, going for the swordsmen's legs, however they both leap into the air.

"Tree Cannon!" he fires a blast at Shin, who blocks the attack but the force sends him further into the air, _"Blood Slash!"_

A red blast comes right at James. He bends backwards, matrix dodging the attack. As it flies over his face, "Thaaaatsss myyyy coooollllooooorrrr!" he says in slow motion. 

He drops one of his blades and catches it with his tail as he shifts into Monkey Point. He then draws a thrid blade, "Jungle Rain!" he leaps into the air and swings his swords down at Dreyri.

He blocks the attack, but James pushes off his chest and gets higher into the air, _"Blood Flame!"_ he fires another red flame straight at the mid air James, "What did I say about using my color dammit!"

He readies his blades, "Monkey Slicer!" he starts cutting through the flames as he makes his way back to the ground. As he prepares to return to the offensive, "White Squall!" a blast comes straight for the two but they leap out of the way.

"Can we hurry this up, I've got to get off this island and return to cutting my way to become the best," he says, implying that the two aren't worth his time.

"I'm trying to kill this bastard if he'd stop using his cheap little color stealing tricks!" he glared at Dreyri, "And the best is right here so I don't know what your talking about!" he says pointing to himself proudly.

_"I've already dealt with enough monkeys today...I'll skin you and then burn you with the ashes of his body!"_ he says raising his blade at Shin.

_*Tatsu vs Commander Rago*_

Tatsu glared at the marine, he recognized him from his rampage at Taiho. He smacks away the incoming sword with the tip of his claws, "So tell me marine, how do you plan on beating me when it took an army last time...and you still had to throw me into the ocean," he said looking down on him from the air.

"T?l?kin?sie," the sword that Tatsu smacked away comes in from behind, however he shifts into Hybrid Point and avoids the attack. The sword returns to Rago's hands. 

"Cute..." he took a deep breath, "Dragon Cross!" he shoots a large flaming X right at the Commander. He leaps away, the attack crashing in front of some fodder behind him.

"Dragon Slice!" he flies at Rago and stabs his claws forward, but he blocks with the sword, "What? A one on one fight? That doesn't seem to be the style of you pathetic marines."

He pushes off, spins around and smacks Rago with his tail, "Or atleast it wasn't last week when you all attacked me," he shot another blast of fire. He was still holding a grudge for Rago and his crew's part in capturing him. Thanks to him his crew had to risk their lives to rescue Tatsu, it just seemed easier to blame someone other than himself for once.

Rago avoids the flame attack, "Why don't you wise up like that Rodgers guy," he says referring to Joseph, "He saw what the marines truly were, spineless bastards!" he said, preparing for another attack.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2009)

-A Cristo Church-

Victor?s heavy boots echo through the church as he walks into view. The body of the now dead Priest falls to the ground in an eerie homage to Victor?s approach. Victor?s free right hand moves up to his face. Pulling his sunglasses, revealing his unique eyes,  he takes a long good look at the man before him. Stature wise Victor standing a 7?2? towered over this young man. The first thing Victor noticed was the mans unruly spiked blonde hair. The man?s dress was simple and mostly blue in color. Much like Victor the man hid his eyes behind a dark pair of shades. A smirk crosses Victor?s lips as he pulls the Holy Relic from his shoulder. It was a one in a million shot he thought as the buried the tips of the ax in the floor. But he had actually found one of the Pirates that he was searching for. 

Bringing his right hand back up to his head he flips his large brimmed hat up a bit slightly rustling the three strands of white hair that hung in front of Victor?s face. Allowing his hand to fall back down he crosses his arms on the handle of the ax as he spoke.  ?Judging from the fact that you killed a Priest as well I take it you?re one of those Reaper Pirates I was told about.? Victor says as he stares at the pirate before him.  ?Although you don?t look like any Pirate I?ve ever seen.? he adds on.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2009)

_*Katana Island...*_
Flynn stares at Helen questioningly, "You seem different," he tells her seriously. 

Helen returns Flynn's stare and scoffs at the notion, "I have no idea what you're talking about," she replies, "I'm the same me I've always been." 

"Nope," Flynn responds, shaking his head, "You definitely have changed. I can see it in those beautiful baby blues of yours. Plus I'm a good reader of faces, it's part of my occupation you know."

Helen looks down at the ground awkwardly, wondering if he's actually being genuine for once. Truth be told her fathers death has affected her even though she'd never admit it. "It's personal," she mutters, leaving it at that. 

"You got a boob job, didn't you?" Flynn suddenly blurts out. 

Helen does a double take at Flynn, "Excuse me?!" 

Flynn nods casually and points at her chest, "Those suckers are way bigger then they were that time when I snuck into your cabin and...." he suddenly cuts himself short for his own self preservation, "I mean well its natural.....cause well look at that Strawhat chick Nami," he mimics an inflating balloon with his hands, "I don't what that girl is eating but god damn she's must've grown like three cup sizes in less then a month. I have this theory you see that the great god Oda prefers big breasted women." 

"You know I'm going to beat you within an inch of your life, don't you?" Helen tells him calmly. 

"Oh I know..." Flynn remarks calmly and then he winks at her with a smirk, "Also notice you didn't deny it either..."

*BLAM! *


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2009)

-A Cristo Church-

Bringing his right hand back up to his head he flips his large brimmed hat up a bit slightly rustling the three strands of white hair that hung in front of Victor?s face. Allowing his hand to fall back down he crosses his arms on the handle of the ax as he spoke.  ?Judging from the fact that you killed a Priest as well I take it you?re one of those Reaper Pirates I was told about.? Victor says as he stares at the pirate before him.  ?Although you don?t look like any Pirate I?ve ever seen.? he adds on.

"I'M FEELIN HURT!" Michael shouts. "I am indeed 100% the real deal reaper pirate member Michael Wrath!" He held up his bounty poster of 34 million beli. "I'M JUST NOT LIKE ANYONE ELSE!!! I'M SUUUUPPPPAAAH!!!!!" He took a proud stance. "What kind of guy are you? You want to join the reapers? you want to fight the reapers? What's the deal and how can i help! I can take ya to grim or i can send ya to hell!"

Impero- Sky island-

"I can see the ship!" Jason shouts. "That's good news!" The others cheer as they make their way towards the boat. However on the boat, Nolan and Anax have begun to lose their vigor. "Come on guys! you can do it!" Kama shouts. "Don't lose now!" Kayne laughs. "I'm getting tired too." bolt kicks a man away. "No matter how many we hit they just keep coming!" Belle shouts. "How much energy do these guys have..." Nolan pants, Soon however a cloud rope wraps around his body. "What the hell!?" He feels himself pulled into the large crowd. "NOLAN!" Kama tries to toss a chain around him but misses.

"Damn it! Let's go get-" Before Bolt can try to get his friend back, the Angels rush him and begin to surround the rest of the crew. And soon, Even Anax is taken into the group. "Damn it..." The LTP fight to try and get free from all the angels, but the ships begun to take damage. "Ittoryu! Iai! DEMON PATH CUTTER!" In a instant a group of angels fly into the air.

"Ogre style, Gate buster!" A large group of Angels are forced back into themselves. "TRIAL OF FRIENDSHIP!" another group is knocked away. "Reaper Whirlwind!" A group of Angel's are lifted into the air and tossed into the white sea. "String net!" Ten angels are wrapped up and thrown into the group. "Flank Attack!" A ball bounces around hitting multiple angels before exploding and taking out a large group. 

"Hey." Jason and the rest of his group wave. "Sorry we're late."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2009)

*Marine Base Magma....*
Annie crouches atop the roof of her cabin/snipers nest which sits on the top of the center mast. As she gazes at the Marine base she places her brown leather aviator goggles over her face and pops a piece of chewing gum into her mouth. Cherry flavored of course. 

"Annie!" Marcks climbs up to the roof in a huff, "Can I snipe from here?" he asks her. 

Annie blows a bubble and nods, "Cover me fella," she mutters, quickdrawing her revolvers and taking a running leap off the cabin. She twirls high in the air and then aims both her revolvers down at the ocean and fires. 

*"Airburst Bubble!"* 

Two powerful nozzles of pressurized air explode out of the barrels of her revolvers, shooting her high into the sky and over the marine base like a human cannonball. As she flies over the base at high speed she focuses her eyes and the world seems to slow down from her perspective and she fires downwards at the Marines assembled on the ground, strafing them with gunfire. Annie smirks and blows another bubble as she lands on the rooftop of a high tower and skids to a halt right at the edge. 

She takes a moment to look around and figure out where the Marines would keep their intelligence and other such files. She used to break into places like this all the time when she was younger. 

_*With Hawkins...*_
Hawkins packs his things in his quarters within the Makaosu base and prepares to head out. Before leaving though he heads to the room where the Makaosu keep its secret files regarding its intelligence of the World Goverment, and other rival organizations. 

He reaches the door and confronts two guards who stand on watch. "Hello," he tells them casually, while hiking his wire frame glasses higher up his nose. Before they can respond, Hawkins headbutts one in the face, knocking him out, and then he backhands the other guard so hard across the face the man twirls in the air before crashing headfirst onto the ground in a heap. He quickly drags their bodies into a closet and heads back towards the door. 

Hawkins kicks open the door and walks towards a locked file cabinet, ripping off the lock. He begins stuffing folders into his satchel. After taking what he needs he takes out a small bottle of liquor from his coat and starts dousing all the papers and furniture. After emptying the bottle he tosses it aside and takes a match out of his pocket and flicks it against his trousers, causing it to spark alight. Hawkins stares at the flickering light of the match for several seconds as if deep in thought. 

"Let's burn..." he mutters, then tosses the match into a pile of shredded papers and folders. The flames ignite in a fury and spread all around the room and Hawkins walks out calmly. As he walks through the halls he passes another guard. 

"Do you smell smoke?" he asks Hawkins. 

"Nope," Hawkins replies as he turns a corner and heads towards the boats.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2009)

-With Victor and Wrath-

Victor looked blankly has the man that has identified himself as Michel Wrath went on about how he was indeed a 100 % real deal pirate an member of the Reapers. It wasn’t until the pirate pulled out a wanted poster with his likeness on it, and a price of 34 Million Beli that Victor started to take him serious. Well as serious as one could take a man who struck poses as he talked. But what was Victor to do? This person was indeed the real deal and looked to be a good chance to get in with the crew. Moving his arms from the relic Victor steps to the side as he brings his left hand to the top of his hat. Then in one graceful motion he pulls the hat from his head as he takes a sweeping bow. His large hat softly connects with his back as he begins to speak  “I am but a humble procurer of the fine arts Mr. Wrath. Name’s Victor Draconis.” Victor says with a polite yet firm tone as he pulls himself up from the bow.

 “And no my good sir, I would not dare to fight one with such power as yours.” Victor says as he puts his hat back on trying to stroke the young pirates ego.  “But the offer of joining your ranks seems appealing to me, so yes I would quite like to meet this Grim was it?” Victor says as he shifts his weight. Turning he walks back over to the relic and pulls it from the wooden floor. Pulling the ax up to his left shoulder and resting it there he pulls his shades back out and flicks them open before he turns back to Wrath.  “Now if you’d be so kind Sir, you may lead the way.” Victor says as he pushes his dark shades in place.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2009)

Cristo Island-

Somewhere at the center of the town, Grim was enjoying himself. "Don't run please." He fired his pistol into a group of marines. "It makes my job so much more difficult when you run." The marines stood firm as one after another fell. They continued to attack, fire their own weapons and try to take Grim down. "His bounty is 60 million! BUT DON'T FALTER!" the men all charge. "It seems. I'm out of bullets." Grim smirked and with a flick of his arm a blade emerged. 

"RAAAH!!!" The marines continued their charge. "Fools." A cloud engulfs them and the men fall to the ground. "W..what the hell was that!?" The other marines step back. "Don't worry." Grim drags his blade along the ground, cutting up the marines. "They can't feel a thing.. They're fast asleep." He smirked. "CAPTAAAIN!!! I'M FEELIN GOOD!!!! I GOT A NEW MEMBER!!!" Wrath comes running down the street with victor behind him.

"I see, I'll speak to him in a moment Michael." Grim raised his hand. "For now." A black cloud engulfs the remaining marines, screams of pain echoing as they fall to the ground. "I must end their suffering..." After a few cuts and slashes, Grim Dracoski bows to the new man. "It's a pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2009)

-With Victor, Wrath and Grim-

Victor followed closely behind Wrath  as they walked though the streets of the town. Soon the sounds of shouting and fighting can be heard as the two neared the center of the town. As they neared the origin of the commotion. Victor could see a larger man surrounded by a group of Marines. It looked as if he was enjoying himself as he flicked his arm and s blade appeared. The Marines charged, a rather foolish move in Victor’s eyes, the man. As they did a dark cloud engulfed them causing the Marines further away to pause and step back as their comrades fell to the ground through the cloud.  They seemed to murmur amongst themselves as the large man says something in his own right as he drags his large blade across the ground cutting the unconscious Marines to pieces.  Wrath shouts off nosily "CAPTAAAIN!!! I'M FEELIN GOOD!!!! I GOT A NEW MEMBER!!!" as they got into earshot of the man. Looking up he sees Wrath and speaks.  "I see, I'll speak to him in a moment Michael." the man says  as he pulls his arm up.

 “For Now” the man continues as a black cloud engulfs the rest of the Marines. Victor could only surmise that this man was the Grim that Wrath had spoke of in the church as pained screams erupted from the mist of the engulfed men as the thuds of bodies hitting the ground can be heard.   "I must end their suffering..." The man continues  as he draws sparks as he drags his blade around again as he stabbed and cut at the marines that had fallen at his feet. As he finishes  he bows as he says  “It’s a pleasure to meet you.”

Victor was a bit taken back by the politeness of the  Reaper’s Captain. This was a quality that had long eluded most Pirates of the day. Victor returns the courtesy as he lifts his left hand to his hat an pulls it off as he bows.   “No Captain, the pleasure is all mine.” Victor says as he pulls himself back to his vertical position. As he drops his hat back on his head he pulls Cristo’s relic from his shoulder. Stepping forward he grasp the Ax near the end and under the head and held it out toward Grim. Once Victor got with in a yard of the man he bowed to one knee.  “My name is Victor Draconis Pirate and art collector. Please take this Golden Relic as a symbol of my loyalty to your crew.” Victor says as he presents the relic forward.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2009)

No Captain, the pleasure is all mine.? Victor says as he pulls himself back to his vertical position. As he drops his hat back on his head he pulls Cristo?s relic from his shoulder. Stepping forward he grasp the Ax near the end and under the head and held it out toward Grim. Once Victor got with in a yard of the man he bowed to one knee.  ?My name is Victor Draconis Pirate and art collector. Please take this Golden Relic as a symbol of my loyalty to your crew.? Victor says as he presents the relic forward.

Grim smirks. "My crew has no need for such things." He comments, taking the relic. "We have our own weapons. Though i do appreciate the irony of killing a priest with the very weapon he was sword to protect." Grim grinned. "I am Grim Dracoski Captain of the Reaper Pirate crew. It's nice to meet you Victor. But i must ask, What reason do you have for wanting to join my crew? You seem like you don't have much knowledge of us." Grimm then stabbed the axe into the ground.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2009)

*Mist Island...*
"I miss Helen," Ridley sighs. 

"I barely knew her...or rather I had no idea she was training in secret that is," Kojiro responds, "She was like your best friend wasn't she?" 

The two young swordsmen sit on the front steps of the Silver Mist Dojo with listless faces. Usually at this time in the afternoon the dojo would be bustling with activity and dozens of students would be sparring out in the front courtyard but now the place is empty and has been so for some time. 

Ridley nods, "Yup." 

He's a huge mountain of a man even when he's sitting, standing almost seven and a half feet tall. His hair is bright red and curly, grown out into a shaggy mane. A huge man sized Claymore, his sword, is propped up against the wall behind him. "Yup me and her fought almost every day." 

"And she kicked your ass every time," Kojiro responds with a smirk. 

"NO! That's not true!" Ridley retorts in protest, "I beat her once!" Which is true but he neglects to mention it was when they were both kids and before Helen started training. He chuckles thinking back to when he first met her...


StrawHat4Life said:


> Helen's jaw hangs agape and her eyes begin to water. "HE WAS WINNING!!" she cries, "WHY DID HE STOP?!
> 
> "Hehe was that loser your father?" asks a heavyset boy who looks likes like a mini version of Ridzwan. "My pops is the new champion. Your father's style is garbage!"
> 
> Helen wipes the tears from her face and glares at the boy, "It's the best style in the whole wide world you fathead! I'll show you!!"



Helen proved her words ten times over after that day and Ridley challenged her every week of their lives from the age of ten all the way until Helen was exiled by her father. He lost every time but she always encouraged him to keep trying and to grow stronger. She was the kindest person he ever met now that he thinks about it. 

"We should go find her and ask her to come back home so she can become the new sensei," Ridley muses. 

Kojiro rolls his eyes and looks at Ridley sceptically, "You know the traditions of our people. Women are cherished beings who should never bear arms or be put in harms way," he shrugs, "A female Swordmaster would never be accepted on this island."  

Ridley balls up his right fist and slams it against the floor causing tiny cracks to ripple in the floor. "Fuck tradition! She didn't deserve to be treated like that. Plus someone needs to take vengeance on that son of a bitch who killed Sensei!"

Kojiro glares at Ridley suddenly, "Shhh! Be careful what you say out here!" 

He gazes around across the grounds of the empty dojo with cautious eyes and clenches the handle of his Katana a bit more tightly. Kojiro looks out across the vast highlands of the island which are covered in a silver mist. Ever since Helen's father was killed the mist seems to have grown, at first he thought it was a trick of his eyes but now everyone seems to have noticed it. 

"He ain't the fuckin Boogeyman!" Ridley shouts back. 

"He might as well be...." Kojiro replies quietly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2009)

-With Victor, Wrath and Grim-

Grim smirks. "My crew has no need for such things." He comments, taking the relic. "We have our own weapons. Though i do appreciate the irony of killing a priest with the very weapon he was sword to protect." Grim grinned. "I am Grim Dracoski Captain of the Reaper Pirate crew. It's nice to meet you Victor. But i must ask, What reason do you have for wanting to join my crew? You seem like you don't have much knowledge of us." Grimm then stabbed the axe into the ground.[/QUOTE] The question was straight to the point.  Victor thinks on the question as he pulls himself from his kneeling position.  “You are quite correct Captain, I have little knowledge of your crew or your customs. I have recently, just several hours ago, escaped a Marine vessel docked off the coast on the far side of the Island.” Victor says as he adjust his stance.

 “I’m not sure how long I was in captivity, but it was long enough to almost break my spirit. Victor adds as he pushes his right hand into one of his inner coat pockets.  “If it weren’t for a foolish Marine I’d still be on my way to that damned Maximum Security Prison.” Victor says as he pulls a card out of his pocket. Turning it so that Grimm can see what is on it, a ghoulish looking creature wielding a saber and an pistol, Victor continues  “And seeing that  I’m new to the Grand Line I figured I’d get with the closest crew and offer them my unique services.” Victor says as a dark aura surrounds the card .  “You see, I’m a paint man. Peinto,Peinto no Yomigae.” Victor says as the dark energy spirals as a bony hand pulls it’s self from the card. 

A hiss follows as the ghoul pulls and tugs as a flow of dark ink pours form the card pooling on the ground as the image slowly fades from the face of the card. Soon the image is gone and that hand erupts from the pool on the ground followed by a second. Soon the monster’s head emerges from the goop. It snickers sinisterly as it begins to pull it’s body free. As it dose the pool slowly shrinks as it’s body forms. A soft tapping can be heard as the bones of it’s feet bounce off the ground. The beast is grotesque and even appears to be rotting in places. It’s rancid breath when exhaled is visible and a green color. The smell was worse then the look. It hissed and growled as it kneeled by Victor awaiting his command. Victor’s attention turns from his minion back to Grimm to see what he would say.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2009)

With Grim-

A hiss follows as the ghoul pulls and tugs as a flow of dark ink pours form the card pooling on the ground as the image slowly fades from the face of the card. Soon the image is gone and that hand erupts from the pool on the ground followed by a second. Soon the monster?s head emerges from the goop. It snickers sinisterly as it begins to pull it?s body free. As it dose the pool slowly shrinks as it?s body forms. A soft tapping can be heard as the bones of it?s feet bounce off the ground. The beast is grotesque and even appears to be rotting in places. It?s rancid breath when exhaled is visible and a green color. The smell was worse then the look. It hissed and growled as it kneeled by Victor awaiting his command. Victor?s attention turns from his minion back to Grimm to see what he would say.


He grinned, a large sinister dark evil grin. "I see.... That's quite the power you have." He looked over the creature. "Something like this was once nothing more then ink on a card." The creature actually seemed to resemble grim in a way. "I wonder.. Just what else can you do..." Grim turned his back on Victor, rested his blade on his shoulder and began to walk forward. "What are you waiting for Victor. There is a Cardinal on this island who is begging to be consumed by the creatures of hell." He turned to the man. "And something tells me, you're just the man to show him what hell looks like."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 4, 2009)

*Marine Base Magma: Commander Rago vs Tatsu*
Rago reluctantly avoided another fire attack from Tatsu. The dragon seemed to become especially enraged when referring to slavery. Rago levitated his sword once again and it silently floated in front of him. Rago and Tatsu starred at each other for a moment, the hostility in the air could be felt.

"Aye! Allow me to give you a lesson on justice young pirate." Rago said in a serious tone as he commanded his blade to fly towards Tatsu. *"Dragon blade!"* Tatsu exclaimed as the scales on his arm grew into a blade and deflected the attack. Rago's sword continued to mount and offensive attack against Tatsu, thought Tatsu was able to parry each blow. 

As Tatsu was busy fooling with Rago's sword, Rago formed a triangle with both of his hands. In the path of the triangle was Tatsu. Rago's eyes flashed quickly, *"Paralyser!"* Rago bellowedas Tatsu was temporarily disabled. Rago's sword dived in for a serious blow, but to Rago's dismay, Tatsu's powerful scales prevented any serious damage.

Rago quickly rushed in towards Tatsu and placed both of his hands inches away from Tatsu's face. *"Ru?e de Telekinetic!"* Rago exclaimed as a telekinetic force shot from his hands and hit Tatsu at point blank range, knocking his head into the ground. 

Rago's glory was short lived as Tatsu ascended from the small crater in a fiery rage. "Aye! Justice...the universal motto of the Marines. Our code of honor. The code we MUST abide by." Rago started as Tatsu dived in towards him. Rago's sword persued him from behind as Rago formed his hands into a triangle again.

"Like I would get caught by that again!" Tatsu said as he inhaled and fired a stream of flames out of him mouth. Rago was pressured to dodge as he did. Tatsu pursued Rago as he grew his scales into a blade again. Tatsu turned around and grabbed the hilt of Rago's sword, holding it firm. "No more tricks you coward." Tatsu said with a sinister grin as he closed in on Rago.

Tatsu used his bladed arm and slashed Rago across the chest tearing into his flesh. Rago howled out in pain. Tatsu then did a quick spin in the air and slapped Rago hard with his tail, sending the Commander flying. Rago slowly rose from the ground. "Aye! Although there are crocked marines amongst our ranks who have a differennt way of seeking justice, justice we will seek. I myself do not participate in such acts as slave trading." Rago said as he held his wound. 

*"Liar! Dragon Cross!"* Tatsu bellowed as he fired a flaming "X" at Rago. *"Ru?e de Telekinetic!"* Rago called out at the last moment countering Tatsu's fire. It caused in explosion right in Rago's face that sent him flying yet again. Fighting an opponent who could utilize both fire and a blade proved to be a weakness he must work on. 

Rago again picked himself up, even more wounded. "Aye! The marines are here to keep peace in this world, to lock up criminals, robbers, and especially pirates. Some marines have come to obey the faith that we must achieve justice by any means necessary. Absolute Justice. I do not support this, but I will achieve justice in my own way." 

Rago charged forward even though he was heavily wounded and clearly outmatched.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2009)

-With Victor, Wrath and Grim-

Victor?s hand fell to his creations head. With a pat he rubbed it?s skull as Grimm spoke with a large sinister grin.  "I see.... That's quite the power you have." He looked over the creature. "Something like this was once nothing more then ink on a card." He says . "I wonder.. Just what else can you do..." Grim turned his back on Victor, rested his blade on his shoulder and began to walk forward. "What are you waiting for Victor. There is a Cardinal on this island who is begging to be consumed by the creatures of hell." He turned to the man. "And something tells me, you're just the man to show him what hell looks like." A dark smile matching Grimm?s spreads across Victor?s lips as the man gave the word.  ?It would be my pleasure to show this Cardinal the inner rings of Hell. I will bring you his head on a silver platter.? Victor says as he kneels by his minion.

 ?It?s been a while since I?ve allowed you to play, go forth and cause Chaos my beast. Kill any Holy Man or Marine you come across save the Cardinal.? Victor says. The beast hisses as he is given his orders. The tapping of bone on stone is heard as it scampers off to do it?s dirty deeds. Standing Victor bows and turns. His heavy boots echo off the ground as he walks off to show the Cardinal the fright of his life.  

-With Kenneth on Marine Base Magma- 

A massive explosion rocks the base hard.  The reverberations off the force of the explosion reached deep into the base. Kenneth, who was passed out in a hammock, was rudely awaken when his hammock shook and spun flipping him to the stone floor below. Kenneth lands chin first then slowly falls over onto his knees. His Marine hat, which was originally covering his face, landed neatly on his ass as it stuck up into the air. Grumbling to himself Kenneth pulls his arms around and under his chest. With a *umph* he dose a push up and gets himself to his knees knocking his hat to the ground. Bringing his hands up to his face he rubs the soreness away. When another explosion echoes though the base his fingers spread revealing angry blood shot eyes.  ?What in th? bloody Hell is goin? on up thar?? he cusses as he reaches around and grabs his Marine hat. Bringing it up to his head he firmly pulls it over his bandanna. 

Then with a small hop he lands on his toes and pushes himself up to his full height as he dropped both hand back down to his side. Spitting to his left and still verbally cussing out loud he begins to shuffle toward the door to the room. Once he opens it he sees all sorts of Marines running here and there all panicked and bothered. Kenneth shook his head as he brought his left hand up to it and rubbed it. Seemed like something seemed to happen every time he had a major hang over.  Then with a heavy step he throws both arms back popping his spine as he started to walk swinging his arms around him in an attempt to wake himself. Soon he reaches a stair well and begins to climb. All the while the commotion of a large battle roared above his head. Once Kenneth reaches the ground level he is swarmed by other Marines who are trying to tell him all sorts of things. Shaking his head he ignores what is going on and brushes past them and heads for the nearest exit in a more foul mood then he was already in.

Reaching the door he picks his large foot up and thrust it toward the door. It?s large heavily reinforced surface bends in  and the hinges shatter as the door blows outward. The heavy door flies by a company of Marines and just so happens to protect them from hailing gun fire. They hit the deck as the door bounces of the ground and buries itself in a wall several meters away. Walking out into the chaos Kenneth sees what appears to be a dragon. Reaching down into one of his many pockets he pulls out a flask. With a flip of his thumb he opens the top and takes a  deep drink.  ?Well nao, thar is somethin? ya denena see everyday.? Kenneth says as he brings the top back over and sealing the flask. Seeing who the dragon creature is fighting, Rago who appears to be injured, Kenneth quickly pockets the flask as he spins. His right fist slams into the wall causing a large chunk of it to collapse to the ground. 

Bending down Kenneth picks up the large section of wall and stands back up. Taking a step forward Kenneth throws himself into a spin. Then like a discus thrower he tosses the section of wall at the beast. As he releases the wall Kenneth too charges in, if Rago was going to fight like that it was the least Kenneth could do to help.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 4, 2009)

*Continued from this post...*



Tricktype said:


> *Somewhere in the Grandline...*
> A lone, moderate sized ship sailed across the grandline water. Upon closer inspection, there is a field of defeated bodies that decorate the deck of the ship. Apparently, the crew had been defeated...or killed. At the head of the ship stood a figure in a black cloak. The figure seemed to be breathing heavily with a bruised body.
> 
> "...I'm al...most...there..." The figure said in a hushed breath.



*Jaya*
The figure in the black cloak slowly walked through the town of Jaya while supporting himself with a large walking stick. The man looked severely drained of energy and very weakly looking. The many pirates in the town just glanced at the man and passed him off as some nobody. In Jaya, it was all about reputation and bounty. 

Though, one large pirate approached the figure. The pirate was rather large and wielded a large brass knuckles. He stepped in front of the figure with the black cloak on and started to crack his knuckles. "Oi! I run this town! Just who the hell do you think you are waltzing up in here?" The pirate said.

The "brass knuckle" Charles
Captain of the Knuckle Pirates
Bounty: 52,000,000 beri
Jaya's new top Rookie​
The man in the cloak looked up at Charles. "Get out of my way. Or you will regret it." The figure said in a dark tone. Many of the surrounding pirates burst into laughther at this proclamation. "HAHAHAHAHA! Some guy comes here threating "Brass Knuckle" Charles! HAHAHAHA! That guy is playing with his life!" Some of the pirates said.

Charles himself was also laughing. "That's funny! I'll break you in two! *KNUCKLE BREAK!"* Charles bellowed as he swung his powerful fist at the figure. The manin the cloak stopped Charles punch with their own hand. The force of the punch knocked the figure's hood off revealing their face. Their stood a man who looked as if he was in his 90s. He had piercing gray eyes and skin color of dark brown. He held a look of indifference on his face.

The man punched Charles in the face sending him flying into a crowd of pirates behind him. The figure in the black cloak casually continued on his way, everyone in the crowd hastily getting out of his way. Whatever this man's objective was, he was determined to accomplish it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2009)

*The Makaosu Base...*
Hawkins reaches the docks where the Makaosu keep their boats walking. He eyes his old boat that he was using before he joined the Makaosu, _The Errant Venture_. It's a sleek three masted schooner made of Adams Wood. 

Hawkins smirks as he eyes the boat, bringing back old memories which seem like a lifetime ago. Kai built the ship at Fishman Island, right after the crew broke up. It was just him, the Fishman, and Zooey, at the time. The others had already scattered by that point. Kai chose to stay on Fishman Island, and eventually Zooey just disappeared, leaving him with the boat to himself. 

As he walks towards the ship to prep it for sailing, a group of guards approach him from the entrance of the docks. 

"Stop Alain we need to speak with you!" they shout at him. 

Hawkins turns towards them and reflexively adjusts his glasses over the bridge of his nose. "Don't call me Alain anymore, its Jim Hawkins," he replies. 

"Did you set fire to the intelligence room?!" they demand. Hawkins shrugs with apathy. 

"We're going to bring you to the leader!" one of them exclaims. 

Hawkins shakes his head, "I don't acknowledge that douche bag David," he replies, before moving his hands in a blur and drawing his right dragonhide whip. He flicks his wrist and snaps the whips under their legs, ensnaring their ankles and tossing them into the water. 

"I vote for an impeachment!" Hawkins hollers and he spins around towards a row of boats next to his own, swinging his whip around faster then the  speed of sound and cutting the masts of the boats in half.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2009)

At the Makaosu base-

David sat in his room, hand on his chin deep in thought. "SIR!" a tero breaks into the room. "What?" David looked up at him. "It's hawkins sir.. he's.. he's set fire to the intelligence room and he's destroying the ships sir!" David slowly stood up. "I see.." He walks past the guard and clutches his fist. "What side of the island is he on." The tero pointed directly in front of David. "Good." He pulled his fist back and let a punch forward, The wall burst fourth and revealed the docks below. "........" The Tero stood mouth agape. 

"Get the fucking files back! Call all agents! HAWKINS IS A TRAITOR! ONE WHO KNOWS TOO GOD DAMNED MUCH!" David grabs the tero by the collar. "And tell that fucking Vice Leader he better get his ass down there to handle Hawkins within the next minute or i'll make him deader then he is." The tero nodded and rushed off. "God damn it." David clenches his fist. "Just when things were going good... Everette was almost ready to build the fucking machines for us..."

He Jumps out of the hole and looks at the ground so far from him. "I'll fucking kill him." He begins to run down the side of the volcano. "Interesting." Gordo looks out his window and sees David run passed. "The agency is imbalanced." he flips his staff around and places it on his back. "I suppose, I will go aid the leader in returning balance."


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2009)

*THE OP RP ANNIVERSARY SPECIAL!!!*

"Careful with the table, it's quite expensive." Rek said to a couple of workers. He along with several other pirates were all dressed in plain clothes. They all wore pins that said "First Gen" on them.

Rek looked up to a clipboard. Most of the confectionaries and the furniture was ready, but the music was not.

"Mr. Danziker are you sure you rock and roll friend will arrive  on time?" Rek asked one of the workers carrying the table.

"I still don't understand why I can't be the star of the show." James the Red Monkey whined. 

"Well for one thing he can actually play an instrument." 

"And why are you in charge of this? We're older than you in this RP!" Bolt, the other guy holding up the table asked. 

"Well this was my idea." Rek fired back with a smirk. The young noble walked away from the two and went outside. The convention hall he rented was large enough to accomodate hundreds. "Now all we need is a banner. I wonder what color should it be..." 

Rek's musing was halted when he felt a slug hit him in the back of his head. 

"I told you to duck." Annie said, holding one of her revolvers and a list.

"Not the nicest way to say hi, don't you think?" Rek stood up from the ground and smirked. "Are the invitations ready?"

Annie nodded. "Wasn't really that hard to do fella." She handed Rek the list along with a copy of the invitation.

"Excellent." The young noble looked at the list, and noticed something strange. "Why aren't the good people at Task Force Absolute Justice invited? As well as the Makosou?"

The gunslinger scoffed. "Why should I? Nobody likes those assholes anyway." 

"I suppose so. Is the 'special surprise' we planned for the Samurai ready?" 

Annie grinned. "Oh, yes it is." 

Rek put his hands together, twidling his fingers. "Excellent. RYAHAHAHAHA!!!"

Annie sighed, and shot Rek again. 

"And what was that for?" Rek askesd while got up.

The gunslinger shrugged. "Force of habit."


----------



## Furious George (Sep 5, 2009)

*Marine Base Magma....*

One second Fame was pressuring Feroy and Boyang to spill the beans and the next... roaring and shouting and flames and green gusts of pure energy. It appeared the XMS had arrived at the base....

and it was was under full attack by a band of some real hard-hittin' marks. 

"A Dragon man... Word..."

Rifles from the surrounding marines hit the fierce creature with no effect. Fame pulled his headphones over his ears and hit play. Dude was strong... and it looked like he had some history with Commander Rago who clearly wasn't a softie himself. Bobby decided to let the two have their fight for a while. 

The marines around him continued their exercise of futility, wasting their ammo and wasting their breath shouting commands. The fierce battle raged on and Rago was beginning to show more damage then Fame cared to see. He pulled out his Scope Strap and fastened the leather over his left arm. He steadies his arm and aligned his scope sight with the head of the mammoth dragon. He exhaled evenly and let out a small laugh.

"Yeah, you reeealll bad, ain't ya Pa?"

He placed his right hand over the joint of his bicep and forearm. He brought down the volume of his music.

"Mythical Zoan or not, ain't *nobody* bad when this thang tap dey' jaw."

*"TED Sho-"*

*"Airburst Bubble!"* 

Fame diverted the arm rifle in the general direction of the scream (toward the mark's ship) and popped off in an instant. The finger nail shot from middle finger in a flash of lightning. He already knew he hit nothing but the shower of bullets that rained down on him and his men from some blonde broad made it all the more clear. 

"SCATTER!"

Fame ordered, rolled to the side and his marines tried the best that they could to dodge but he knew some of them wouldn't be quick enough. Luckily, a door of reinforced steel flew by and covered the gun fire in just the nick of time. No casualties. Fame lifted his head as a scarred, burly mo'fo took a swig. 

 “Well nao, thar is somethin’ ya denena see everyday.”

The big dude examined the battle for a moment as Fame and his men gain their footing once more. Fame pulled off his headphones, now sufficiently amped from his music as well as from the narrow escape. He watched the big guy destroy a wall with a punch and toss a section of it like it was a Frisbee. Gangsta. 

"I think I'll let you and ma' boys deal with Pa over there." He said to the big dude and looked at the high tower the girl landed on. "I got the bird."

He looked over a huge chunk of debris from the destroyed wall and slowly rolled it in front of the tower with his feet like it was a soccer ball. Yeah. It felt like it weighed roughly the same as a cannonball. He reeled back his leg and banged down hard on the back of his knee cap. 

*"CANNON PUNT!"* 

The debris rocketed into the top of the tower in a blinding second. A vast chunk of the tower came crumbling down and a storm of dust covered the top of the tower. It probably didn't hit the girl dead-on but he definitely got her attention. Fame grinned and squatted low before banging his knees and 

*"MORTAR THRUST!"*

he was in the vast blue up above, a good ten feet from the top of the Marine tower. 

"What it do, shawty?!"

He didn't see the blonde yet, but that didn't stop him from popping off recklessly with the Bang Bang Finger Blast attack in mid-air, spraying the area with some hot boys.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 5, 2009)

*Makaosu Base...*
*".......Acid Harpoon......!"* acid in the shape of a harpoon flew through the air and landed a few feet away from Hawkins feet on his ship. The acid harpoon sunk into the deck, eating away at the wood until it left a medium sized hole in the deck. Necaroy was seen approaching the docks with his armor on (minus the helment and arm gauntlets).

Necaroy stopped his advance in front of Hawkins's ship with a neutral look upon his face. Necaroy had mixed feelings about the entire situation with Hawkins. Necaroy knew what Hawkin's intentions were and he wanted to support them fool heartedly, but at the same time he knew David would kill him if he didn't assist in capturing Hawkins. Necaroy had come to a conclusion.

".....Hawkins, you wouldn't want your ship of Adamswood to be destroyed, would you? Please, for your sake and mines, step down." Necaroy ordered as acid seeped down his arms and hit the ground.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 5, 2009)

*Outside The Makasou Base*

From the distance aboard *The Tempest* Korver could see destruction taking place in the Makasou harbor. "Oh?" Korver says to himself with a slight smile. "What do we have here?" "You said something?" Su Lin asked looking up from what she was doing. "It seems our base is under attack" Korver said calmly as he increased the wind flow to the sails. Sun Lin glanced at the ships before looking away uninterested. Korver however on the other hand was very interested. The Makasou was not a group to be trifled with, if something was happening it meant it was something big, and undoubtedly interesting.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 5, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

There was thunderous noise from the galley and the rest of this ship stopped what they were doing for a split second. As Hawthorne, Akawana and Tetra pondered what the noise was, their realization all dawned on them simultaneously. Wesley did not even notice anything as he worked on the infirmary door and Fire was out cold. Hawthorne screwed up his face in annoyance as in his mind's eye he could see Marc, Smirnov and Simo drinking and roaring away merrily. Akawana smiled slightly and suppressed a chuckle as Tetra zipped down the hall towards the Galley.

"You guys are UNBELIEVABLE"  Tetra roared throwing open the galley door. Marc and Smirnov did not even stop to bat an eye at her as they roared in laughter at Simo. The Sky Islander after boasting about his island's rum had fallen prey to it before Marc and Smirnov. Simo lay face down on the floor cursing under his breath as Marc and Smirnov supported each as they laughed. "*OH TETRA"* Marc slurred loudly. *"HAVE A DRINK WITH US!"* Smirnov roared in laughter as Marc looked dumbly at Tetra who pierced her captain and first mate with a look that would have killed small children.

_A Few Hours Later......_

Smirnov chuckled to himself as he stumbled up top, he had won as usual but Marc was gaining on him. Marc's cries for help came from the shower as Tetra took to bathing him. By now the entire crew knew to ignore Marc when this took place, and this time Dreyri was not there to open his door and swear. Smirnov bit off the end of a cigar and lit it before taking his stance behind the wheel. The man sang loudly into the night trying to distract himself from his fate. *"Don't come for me"* he begged his crew in his head. But deep in his heart he knew this wish was futile.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 6, 2009)

*Kaito Zan VS Marcus Desire*

Marcus swung a thunderous punch that Kaito crossed his arms to block. Marcus's fists clanged against Kaito's metal bracers and The Avatar slid backward a couple inches. "Strong" Kaito grunted as Marcus smiled in satisfaction, "not strong enough though" Kaito said moving Marcus' arm aside. Marcus stepped off balance and Kaito counter attacked with a right hook to the head. Marcus staggered backwards from the blow, however Kaito didn't let up. He thrust his other fist and an earthen column shot forward knocking The Rain Forest Pirate into the chest.

Marcus coughed and wheezed from the blunt force and looked at Kaito in a rage. "Hybrid point" the man said angrily as he grew larger, hairier and more muscled. "Lets see how much of a lip you have after I beat you face in" the gorilla man grunted heavily. He rushed forward and Kaito raised an earthen wall hoping to ward the man off. However a thunderous punch later and that wall was now mere rubble. Kaito braced himself but it still wasn't enough, the punch went through Kaito's guard sending him flying.

Kaito crashed against a large tree trunk which brought him to an abrupt stop. Kaito fell to the ground dazed and in pain as the gorilla man rushed forward again. Kaito was hoisted into the air like as if he was a sack of feathers. The gorilla tossed him into the air and just before Kaito hit the ground Marcus swung a blow. Kaito went flying like a baseball and snapped several branches during his flight. He finally landed, bounced once and tumbled a few times before coming to a stop. Marcus swung through the trees quickly before landing with a loud thump next to the battered Avatar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2009)

*On The Cherry Queen*

The sun was beaming down on the Cherry Queen, the wind breezing was through its flamboyant sails, and it was all very boring. Lockon could not find himself absorbed by the beauty of his situation; he was on a ship with a cheetah man and a bible loving nut job. Joining up with these two while interesting did not seem like a bright idea in retrospect. They freed the island from Coy and Lili but perhaps they should have parted there. These people didn't know how to take a joke sometimes and they were too lovey dovey. That Zero guy sounded like something out of a romance book when he would talk to Lupe, it grated on Lockon's nerves just a bit. Still Lockon had to chuckle some, they had been in her room for quite a while, perhaps a little too long. Lockon had a hunch something was up so he abandoned his post and went to Lupe's room.

"Hey you guys have been in there for a while are you ok?"Lockon knocked on the door some more, but no answer. If they were asleep then he could peek his head in and just check. Slowly he cracked the door open and there was no one in the room.
"What the hell is going on here!?!?"Lockon moved towards the bed and found a note, it said.


"Your nakama has been taken by I Lord Hander Wint for a private tournament on Katana Island. Your friend will be returned to you when he/she is finished competing in my tournament. 

Please do not look for them because Katana Island isn't plotted on any map, rest assured if your friend is competent enough they will be returned in good health. 

Signed Lord Hander Wint"

Lockon crumpled up the letter into a ball and threw it in the trash. This little detour was going to cost him time, precious time that would only make it so that his target was further away. On top of that he was on a pink ship with a vague idea of how to navigate, he had an extremely huge bullseye on him right now. If there was an attack he'd have to fend for himself...

*BOOM!!SNAP!!!
*
The ship shook and the sound of wood snapping reverberated throughout the ship, Lockon's fear was a reality, someone was firing on the Cherry Queen.He hurried moving at a frantic pace to assess the damage, the hull had been damaged but not gravely so. Lockon looked out to see the attackers flag and he greeted by a familiar sight, a Jolly Roger with a rather obese face. The pirates from Cupid Island had followed them and were approaching rapidly from the starboard side, Lockon put his hand in his palm. He couldn't help but feel slightly annoyed, one he was alone about to take these guys on, two Lockon was with them for about two weeks and that was the best shooting any of those pirates had ever done. Lockon didn't really have time to dwell he went to the weapons locker to get some artillery to fire back.

"Oh my god...." There were no cannonballs, this bible-loving freak only had bibles stacked in the room. Lockon could not believe his eyes, what self-respecting pirate didn't have artillery or a weapon in the weapons locker. 

*SPLASH*

The ship shook again and time was running out. They had missed that last shot but the closer they got the easier it would be no matter how bad they were at shooting. Lockon hurried out to the deck and got Stratos out. The enemy was 800 meters out, child's play for Stratos. Lockon got the ship's artilleryman in his crosshairs.

"Targeted and firing!!"

*BANG!!*

*With Zell*

"Jetto Jetto Tehira!!!"Zell roared as he bought his right first forward sending out a transparent force that sent a pirate flying into the castle wall. Zell was starting to get tired, he had dispatched of numerous pirates by his count it was about 40. He had done too much showboating to try to show the Commodore just how powerful he was. He looked around he saw that there wasn’t that many pirates left in his courtyard. 

*BOOM!*

Zell could see smoke coming from an adjacent courtyard a fierce battle was raging over there. His adrenaline started to pump; he wanted to, nay he needed to fight something more difficult than this fodder.

“It’s time to finish this.” He pounded his metal knuckled gloves together and was gone from sight. Bodies started to fly and drop every which way; an unknown force was tearing through the pirates left and right. In a matter of seconds the only ones left standing were the marines. Zell appeared in the middle of the courtyard, standing gallantly and admiring his work. He let out a piercing battle roar of victory.

“Let this be a lesson for any that try to disrupt this world. I will strike you down with my fist no matter what. That is my Absolute Justice!!” Before his marine comrades could say anything to him he was off towards the next courtyard. When he got there he couldn’t help but be winded, however he was too late for a fight, Clemens was on the stretcher and Garrick had a large man over his shoulder.

“Fuck my life why did I miss the good part?” Zell thought to himself as he approached his superiors.

“Commodore Garrick we’ve dispatched all the pirates in the adjacent courtyard. Is there anything else I can do sir?” Zell desperately hoped the answer would be no but with a man like Garrick he couldn’t help but feel like that wouldn’t be the case.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 6, 2009)

*Kaito Zan VS Marcus Desire*

Kaito coughed weakly from the assortment of blows he had received. Marcus picked The Avatar up by his throat with a grim smile. "Any last words rookie?" Marcus asked smugly. "You talk to much" Kaito coughed rotating his right foot in a circular motion. The ground beneath Marcus became sludgy and he slipped into it to knee height. He dropped Kaito in surprise who rolled out of arm's reach. Kaito rotated his arms wildly in circles and masses of earth began to compress together.

When The Avatar was finished what hovered before him was a massive ball of compressed earth. Marcus finally freed himself annoyed and when he looked at Kaito his eyes widened in shock. He immediately threw his arms up in front of him but the massive ball still sent him flying. The Hybrid man landed hard and lay still for a few seconds leading Kaito to believe it was over. However Kaito's relief was short lived when Marcus climbed to his feet albeit dazed. "GORILLA POINT" the man roared in blind rage.

The form of the massive silver back gorilla stood before Kaito completely dwarfing him in comparison. The beast threw a punch and Kaito narrowly avoided it by rolling to the side. Where the beast's fist connected with the ground a massive crater formed. Kaito looked at the crater, it was clear he couldn't take much of those blows if any at all. Kaito stamped the ground an a large chunk of earth flew up. He knocked it towards the gorilla however Marcus simply took the attack with a hoarse laugh. It didn't affect him at all!

Kaito rolled to avoid another blow, Marcus had certainly become stronger but at the same time he had gotten slower. Which was quite fortunate otherwise Kaito would have been dead a few attacks ago. Kaito attempted to trap Marcus in another quick sand attack but it was too small and weak. The gorilla simply lifted its foot out of the sink hole with a laugh. "Dammit" Kaito said to himself in annoyance. "Is that really my last resort?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 6, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> *Makaosu Base...*
> *".......Acid Harpoon......!"* acid in the shape of a harpoon flew through the air and landed a few feet away from Hawkins feet on his ship. The acid harpoon sunk into the deck, eating away at the wood until it left a medium sized hole in the deck. Necaroy was seen approaching the docks with his armor on (minus the helment and arm gauntlets).
> 
> Necaroy stopped his advance in front of Hawkins's ship with a neutral look upon his face. Necaroy had mixed feelings about the entire situation with Hawkins. Necaroy knew what Hawkin's intentions were and he wanted to support them fool heartedly, but at the same time he knew David would kill him if he didn't assist in capturing Hawkins. Necaroy had come to a conclusion.
> ...



Hawkins looks over at his ship as the acid eats a small hole into the deck and frowns. Kai would literally be throwing a fit if he saw that.  

"Ooooh so scary...maybe I should just give up now and beg for forgiveness..." he mutters in a mock voice of fear. 

Hawkins turns back towards Necaroy and then smirks with look of smugness, "You're fucking with the wrong guy you pitiful lapdog."  The archeologist raises his right hand towards Necaroy and closes his eyes, reaching out towards Necaroy with his Devil Fruit sense, feeling the man's power in his mind and embracing it. Hawkins also smiles suddenly as he can feel other Devil Fruit users converging on his location. When they get into his mimicing range, he hopes to set off some real fireworks. 

*"Mimic!"* Hawkins exclaims. 

Acid begins to form around Hawkins fingers, enveloping his hand and growing it into a sword of acid that extends for six feet. Then he swings the acid sword towards Necaroy's feet. Acid lands around the man in a circle and eats away at the dock around him. 

"I know you hate that dipshit David too. So just let me use your power, and I'll handle him. Then we can find Darver."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 6, 2009)

*Katana Island...*
Lord Hander looks at the dozens of monitors in his office and nods with a smile. "Excellent, very promising candidates indeed. They've performed as expected."  he sips a cup of tea and sighs, "However that savage ape irks me for some reason. Babbling on about colors and all that nonsense. Everyone knows teal is the color of true gentleman." 

He hands his empyt tea cup to his butler. "Shall we begin the next phase sir?" he asks Hander. 

"Yes I think we shall," Hander responds. He takes out a silver colored, remote control like object with a single red button on it. "Let the the final challenge begin," and he presses the button. 

Suddenly the ground under every swordsmen feet in the forest begins to shake just as it did when they were flung into the air before. The ground explodes sending them sky high towards the snow covered mountain in the distance. At the speed they travel they should land on the snowy base within 30 seconds. 

Lord Handers voice emanates from each swordsman's collar, "Enjoy the trip. It's first class all the way. If you survive the landing further instructions will await."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2009)

_*With Makoto...*_

He watched from just out of Hawkin's Mimic range with his arms crossed, "So...does this make me the last non Traitor?" he says to himself while watching Hawkins attack Necaroy, "Then again, he's doing it to put the true leader incharge..."

He rubs his head, "Ugh...What to do what to do," he thinks about all of the circumstances, "I do hate that damn David, but I don't want to betray the organization," he falls onto his back, "Ugh, so confusing!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 6, 2009)

Hawkins smirks as he feels Makoto hovering just at the edge of his range. He turns towards Makoto and rolls his eyes, "Stop being such a dumbfuck and use your brain. Kicking that idiot David down a notch isn't betraying the organization, _it's restoring it_."

"This place has gone to shit since Darver left. You've got agents doing whatever they want with no fear of the consequences, and I don't see anything happening. I don't know about you but I signed on to destroy the World Government not hang out in a fraternity with you idiots!" 

*With TFAJ...*
"HE WHAT?!?" Garrick growls. 

Clemens nods, "That's right. Prince went AWOL sir. He left this note but I think its a ruse on his part to try and wrangle a vacation."

"JUSTICE TAKES NO VACATIONS!!!" Garrick bellows. 

Clemens nods sincerely, "Yes I know sir. It truly is a pity. He had so much potential..." 

Garrick reads the note several times over, "Katana Island? Never heard of it," he mumbles questioningly, "Where the fuck is that?!" 

"I had one of my subordinates check. Apparently it is in the New World," she says with a smirk, "So obviously this is a hoax by Prince. Even if this note were true it would take months for him to get to the New World." 

"When I find that sniveling waste of space, I'm going to ram my foot so far up his ass his eye color will turn brown!" 

Clemens purses her lips, slightly disgusted at the visual that pops into her head, "Such an vivid description sir..." she mumbles.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 7, 2009)

*Makasou Base, With Korver and Su Lin*

"Coming my dear?" Korver asked extending his hand out to Su Lin. Su Lin looked at the scene in the distance disinterestedly. "I suppose" Su Lin said not particularly in the mood to deal with a power struggle nor sit idly on the boat. Su Lin took Korver's hand and a gently wind enveloped them. The pair swirled around in the eye of the tornado that carried them gently from *The Tempest* towards the Makasou base. As they draw nearer Korver can see Necaroy and Hawkins squaring off.

"What on earth is going on?" Korver said as he and Su Lin approach the docks. Necaroy and Hawkins see the tornado skimming across the bay and a smile splits Hawkins' face. With two more devil fruit users coming into range the balance of power will certainly shift in his favor. Korver and Su Lin land on the docks between the men. "What seems to be the problem gentlemen?" Korver asks politely as he adjusts his aviators.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 7, 2009)

_*Makaosu Base*_

Makoto grins, "Well no one wants to hang out with your nerdy ass anyway," he says, taking a step into Hawkin's Mimic range, and then speeding next to him, "Seriously...lose the glasses, it makes you look like such a loser."

He then turns towards Korver, "Well new guy, we're going to attempt to take care of this fool of a Leader that we're stuck with to get Darver back in charge," he taps his foot impatiently, "Though you haven't been around long enough, I'm sure you can tell that this man is getting us no where..." he says referring to David.

"Now, you can choose the winning side or just get out of our way," he says crossing his arm, "Same goes for you Miss Disease," he says to Lin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2009)

Hawkins stares dubiously at Makoto and shifts his glasses over his nose, "Hmpf....these glasses are chick magnets but a virgin like you wouldn't know anything about that."

Hawkins closes his eyes and sees all the Devil Fruits in his mind glowing like bright candles in a dark gloomy void. He pictures his right hand reaching out like the hand of god and grabbing them, anymore then two at a time is a strain on him, and more then three would probably kill him. His Devil Fruit ability is technically a violation of nature and its power comes with a price as he's learned recently. 

Makoto's power is already familiar to him but the two newcomers, Korver and Su Lin, their powers are not. However as long as long as he can understand how an ability works it should make no difference. The power of wind and disease (he received medical training in a former life), are very familiar to him.    

"What seems to be the problem gentlemen?" Korver asks. 

"Just like my associate said. It's a motherfuckin coup, my wind riding friend," Hawkins tells him. "Ask yourself if you've gotten everything you were promised when you joined this organization."  He holds out his left palm towards Korver and furrows his brow in concentration, suddenly a small spiraling orb of wind appears, hovering over his palm and he grins at Korver. It's nothing as complicated as what Korver could do but Hawkins can use enough of it to make it work. 

"If you desire chaos, then I can give you chaos," Hawkins assures him. 

Hawkins eyes Su Lin and winks at her then he looks back at Necaroy. The acid sword surrounding Hawkins right arm disappears, and suddenly his eyes turn as black as obsidian, his body filling itself with the diseases that Su Lin carries in her body. The power almost overwhelms him and he can feel it trying to explode out of his very pores and infect everything around him. It truly is a frightening ability and it takes all his willpower to keep it in check. 

"Tell me Necaroy....do you really want to go against me?" he asks the man. "Darver will repay your loyalty."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 7, 2009)

*Makasou Base, With The Makasou*

Su Lin grimaces her face in annoyance at Makoto's lack of manners, but before she can do anything Korver speaks. "Hmm" the man says rubbing his chin thoughtfully as he looks at his power being used by Hawkins. "Darver did bring me a certain amount of entertainment" Korver says at last. Under Darver's rule Korver had been given an interesting task to complete. Under David's rule he had needed to find his own fun. "Sign me up" Korver said raising his aviators so his shimmering eyes could be seen.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 7, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*
Necaroy silently witnesses as Hawkins utilizes his, Korver's, and Su Lin's devil fruit power. Necaroy is no fool. He knows when he's outnumbered and outmatched. He could possibly take each of them one on one fight, but a devil fruit powered Hawkins along with three other Makaosu agents was overkill. He had no other choice. 

Necaroy drew a den den mushi from within his armor and dialed a certain number. ".....Summon the mutant division immediately....." Necaroy said in an eerie tone. "Sir! Are they really needed?!?!" A voice quickly answered back with astonishment. "......Are you questioning my authority fool....?" Necaroy replied back in an annoyed tone. "N-N-No sir General Necaroy! Right away sir!" The voice said as the line went dead.

Necaroy turned around to face each of the Makaosu agents. A sinister smile came across his face. "......You people have guts to spare......" Necaroy said with a slight laugh.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2009)

Hawkins eyes Necaroy carefully as he speaks into his den den mushi. He has no idea what the Mutant Division is but he doesn't really care. As far as he's concerned nothing can stop them, not even David.  

"Boy you really fucked up man," he tells Necaroy "Keep kissing Davids ass and play the good boy so you can score some brownie points."

Hawkins channels Su Lin's power and opens his mouth wide spewing out a black cloud of Bubonic Plague which he aims at Necaroy. Hawkins quickly shuts off her power before it can overwhelm him as he can feel it trying to overload him and grow even larger. 

"Let's get this started," he mutters before striking at the black disease cloud with a right palm thrust. A powerful gust of wind blasts out of his hand and hits the black cloud, propelling it at Necaroy in a wide sweeping arc.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2009)

_Primevil Island_

"I'm very sorry but my crew and I have other issues that require our presence, so a dinner is all that I can provide for you good people." Rek said to a disappointed Mathias. "But I'm certain that your friend can fend for herself."

Later that day the Monarchs had dinner with the Angel pirates, and went their separate ways, but not before Rek gave them his dendenmushi number in case they felt like chatting. It was always a good thing to have friends in this world, especially ones that can take a hit or two.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 7, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*
Necaroy grinned evily. ".....The disease woman's ability...." Necaroy said as he inhaled greatly, holding his belly. Necaroy inhaled an extreme amount of air and stood there for a moment. He then exhaled greatly, a strange gas coming out of his mouth to match the disease cloud that was headed his way.

*".....Sui no hydrogen sulfide......!"* Necaroy said as the acidic gas countered the disease cloud. Both the deadly gases combined with each other producing a gas that could probably kill any human who inhaled it in the slightest.

A great deal of acid began to gather around Necaroy's skeletal arms. ".....I'll need to hold them off until David comes....." Necaroy said as the acid continued to generate. Necaroy then inhaled and exhaled a toxic cloud into the sky. He then threw both his hands up into the air and threw an insane amount of acid into the cloud. It then started raining.....acid. The rain burned anything it just so happened to touch.

*"......Acid rain....."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 7, 2009)

With Alph on marine base Magma

Alph took flight and headed for the first marine he could find, though Boyang took action.He started performing something Alph could only describe as an awful dancing routine, the android lacked any kind of knowledge of mimes and miming and so had no idea it was a signature miming routine.The Wall Act.

Alph adjusted his course and headed for Boyang at full speed, intending to slam straight into the odd fellow but then all of a sudden.

BLAM!!!

Alph crashed right into......Well he had no idea what it was he crashed into but the manner he crashed made it appear as he crashed into a wall of some kind.Seemingly an invisible one but a sturdy wall nonetheless.

After the android picked himself off the floor and readjusted his head to it's normal position again, he started analyzing the obstacle with help of his sensery equipment but so far heat and X-ray vision showed nothing.

Meanwhile Boyang used the "Mime Round up."spinning an invisible lasso that was tossed over the wall and tied up the helpless Alph, who happened to be very vulnerable in situations like these when he doesn't understand what's goin on.His knowledge driven persona often prioritizes analyzing the situation, completely putting safety and combat aside.

Boyang pulled at the rope and Alph was smashed into the wall, then let Alph fall back down again and repeated.After five times or so Alph's warning programs started up, drowning out the programs that were running at the time and automatically he initiated an escape procedure.

His Jet dials popped out again and Alph shot straight in the air, Boyang took a couple of seconds too long thinking about how he was going to attack Alph with him in the air, because before he knew it he pulled up in the air since he was still clutching the rope that was currently tied around Alph.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2009)

As Necaroy forms the acidic cloud, Hawkins channels Necaroy's power and surrounds his skin with acid that drips out of his pores. Acid Rain won't hurt his body. 

"I'm going to fuckin' drag your bloody body before Darver and you better pray that he's in a forgiving mood you little brown noser!" Hawkins snarls at Necaroy. 

He looks at Korver and the Wind man nods with a smug grin. Hawkins closes his eyes and grabs onto Korvers power. They both strike at the toxic cloud above them as the rain pours down. Suddenly two powerful tornado's blast out of their hands. Korver's tornado is much more focused and potent but Hawkins adds his own to Korver's, creating an even more powerful tornado. The entire dock buffets with gale force winds, the ships rock back and forth violently, and the slashing wind currents, rip into the cloud, hurling it back towards Necaroy and dissipating it. 

"Get it into your thick skull, you can't win!!" Hawkins exclaims, as he suddenly disappears in a burst of speed, channeling Makoto's speed and blitzing around Necaroy's back. Hawkins unfurls both his Dragonhide whips in a blur and snaps them rapidfire as fast as bullets at Necaory's back. 

*"Whip Storm!" *


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 7, 2009)

*Kaito Zan VS Marcus Desire*

Marcus brought his heavily muscled fist down at the spot where Kaito lay. But Kaito was prepared and he thrust both his hands and legs towards Marcus. The earth he was laying on suddenly raced backwards away from Marcus. Marcus' fist completely decimated the ground where Kaito had been lying. Marcus looked at Kaito in annoyance as the Avatar got to his feet. "You think just because I am slow I can't catch you?" Marcus suddenly grunted with a smirk.

Marcus suddenly slammed the ground with both of his palms sending a shock wave towards Kaito. Kaito clapped his hands together aligning the earth to defend against the shock wave. However no sooner had he completed the maneuver when he realized his mistake. Kaito immediately raised an earth wall as Marcus swung heavily at him. The gorilla's fist crashed through the earth wall with ease and sent Kaito flying. "No choice but to rely on that" Kaito choked as blood streamed from his mouth.

Marcus rushed forward using his knuckles to propel him along. Kaito concentrated intensely and the earth around him rose and began to engulf his right hand. Layer upon layer covered his arm until its size and mass had become exponentially increased. Marcus's face split into a smile at the sight of the arm. "You would dare to challenge me in strength?" the beast man asked? Kaito ignored the man and continued to slather layer after layer of earth compressing it to his hand making its composition harder than steel.

"Brace yourself" Kaito said as he rushed forward to where the gorilla man stood waiting. Marcus filled the air with a deep laugh that caused several birds to take flight. "You silly little man, haven't you realized how futile this is?" Marcus asked. Kaito bent his knees slight and when he leapt the ground raised to give him an extra boost. He whizzed up through the branches and as his momentum died he spun to face Marcus. "You fool" Marcus said wielding up to strike Kaito as Kaito descended towards him.

"No" Kaito whispered to himself, "you are the fool." Both of them swung at the same time their fist colliding against each other. "You are the fool, because this blow is HEAVIER THAN LIFE!" the man said giving a rare shout. There was a sickening splintering noise as the gorilla's bones shattered and his hand was crushed against his face as Kaito followed through. There was a thunderous crash as the gorilla hit a tree and lay still and then that section of the forest fell silent.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 7, 2009)

*Makaosu Base...*

Makoto spins around in a small circle, creating a tornado that sends the acid rain out of his direction, "What an idiot..." he says looking around at the small army of Makaosu agents that side with him, "Even with David's help he won't stand a chance," he says eyeing Necaroy.

*"Whip Storm!" *

The barrage of high speed whips come right at Necaroy's back. Before he gets a chance to react, an armor clad man blocks each of the whip attacks one after another. Lance stands back to back with Necaroy, his sword drawn, "So this is the emergency that I was called back for?" he says annoyed.

"A little rebellion caused me to leave those fools incharge of capturing a dragon," the knight had been forced to leave the battle against the Blade Pirates after hearing about some "emergency" over his Den Den Mushi.

Normally he would never give up an opertunity to take down a dragon, but since there were other Knights of Tensei there to handle it he was informed to respond to the Makaosu call, "With that fool Adam incharge maybe I'll get back in time to get some dragon blood on my blade."

He raises his blade, "This must be why we were partnered together," he says to Necaroy who is directly behind him, "Your too weak to last without someone having your back," he looks around at the four agents that they're up against. 

"Four of them, there's no way I'll get back in time at this rate. Good thing I thought ahead," he pulls out a remote and hits a red button on it. 

Foot steps could be heard coming, foot steps that shook the ground that they stood on. Large, red, beaty eyes come over the hill top. Then the large hairy beast known as Apollo could finally be seen in full view, "I decided to bring an old friend of ours," the giant Wolverine DF user had a large collar around it's neck, leaving it in control of the Makaosu Agent.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 7, 2009)

-Cristo-

The sounds screams drown out the lowing hissing and growling that the demonic creature let out as it sliced trough flesh and bone. A spray of blood paints a beautiful red hue in the air as another Marine falls to the ground. He gurgles and drowns in a pool of his own blood as the creature pushed down on the head with it’s foot.  The creature’s body rocks forward as a single shot echoes out in the alleyway. Black ink is jettisoned from the wound as the creature turns to see a shaky kneed Priest holding the Marines rifle. The monster’s jaw slides to the side as it growls. It’s eyes give off a eerie green glow as it turns and steps away from the Marine as the last bit of life flows from his body.  The creature places it’s saber in it’s mouth as it pulls it’s pistol up to take aim. The priest screams as he drops the rifle and turns to run. A pull of the trigger, an echo of the shot a mark hit. The priest screams as his left leg tenses up. The Creature drops it’s hand and pulls the saber from it’s mouth  with the other as the Priest falls to the ground clutching at the wound. The creature pounces into the air as the Priest can watch as the beast lands on him. With a vile chuckle the creature begins to butcher the poor man.

-Elsewhere on Cristo-

Victor’s coat rustles as he moves down the path he had chosen. In the distance he can see a large cathedral, this was the most likely place that the Cardinal would be hiding. Victor could only speculate who the cardinal was. But regardless of who or even what the cardinal might be Man, woman or child the end would be the same. A death that would reverberate through the very soul of this religion. Victor’s teeth gritted to a smile as he walked down the street. The Reapers had done a wonderful job in keeping the Marines and other Relic wielders at bay. The street he walked was littered with bloody bodies and debris. As he rounded building into the main yard of the Cathedral he is meet with the first wave of resistance. A large force of rifled Marines stood guard in the yard, Victor could only speculate that the rest of the building had a similar amount of men. As Victor’s large frame came into view the all the rifles simultaneously leveled on him. The sounds of two dozen hammers kicking back can be heard as a lone Marine steps out front of the small militia. 

“Halt, who goes there!” He shouts as Victor lifts both hands above his head.  “I am but a humble Street Magician sir, and I was sent to entertain the Cardinal.” Victor lies as he slowly comes to a stop. “No one has sent word that the Cardinal was to have a guest.” the man replies. A smile crosses Victors lips as the Marine realizes he just gave away that the Cardinal was indeed there.  “Well perhaps, I could show you gents a card trick, to show my good intentions.” Victors says with a sly smile as he held his hands over his head. The Marine’s eyes glanced over Victor, the large Ax on his back would take time to pull off. So if this man was an assassin he’d be killed by the time he pulled the ax free. “Sure, but the first sign of funny business, you’re a memory.” The Marine barks as he pulls his rifle up to a firing position. Victor’s left hand slowly moves down to his chest. Then just as carefully he slides said hand into his coat. 

A moment later he pulls out a custom deck of cards. Bringing his right hand down he fans out the deck and starts to shuffle. With that sly smile getting wider Victor starts to do trick cuts and fan outs to divert the fact that the edges of the cards were slowly turning a black inky color. When the were sufficiently shuffled and edges coated he fans the deck out revealing the ghoulish  figures that adorned the faces of the cards. “Those are the freakiest cards I’ve ever seen stranger, but you said you were going to show us a trick.” The Marine snorts as Victor closes the fan.  “Indeed I did sonny.” Victor says as he holds the cards up  “Pick a card.” Victor says as he fans the cards out in the direction of the Marine. The man’s eyes shift up to Victor’s face, as if he was trying to read what Victor was thinking. With a huff the man takes a step forward and carefully pulls a card from the fan.  “Now take a look at it, and I’ll tell you what it is.” Victor says as he folds the fan again. 

The card was a grimly drawn Ace of Spades. On the face was a wicked looking ghoulish Marine with a twisted smile. In his hands pointing from the card was a pistol with the hammer kicked back. Looking up past the card to Victor the Marine speaks. “Alright, shoot.”  A sick smile crosses Victor’s lips, a more appropriate response couldn’t have been spoken.  “Lord Peinto,Peinto says that the card you are holding is the Grim Ace of Spades and it will be your end.” A puzzled look crossed the Marine’s face, the card was correct, but his end? How? His question was soon answered as a single shot echoes out. A neat round hole is bored into the Marines head as smoke lifts from the card.  “Peinto,Peinto no 52 bachi-ue!” Victor yells in the confusion as he lobs the deck of cards at the remaining Marines as he himself dodges behind a building as random shots start firing off. Thanks to the coated edge of ink the deck cards act as a deck of blades as they tumble end over end. Several Marines catch a card between the eyes as they charge in to check in on their boss. Blood spurts from the wounds as they collapse to the ground.  “Where he go!” one shouts as the Marines regroup themselves. 

A low hiss can be heard as the cards both laying or  stuck in the ground or Marine starts to bubble. The Marines look on almost in horror as Ghoulish arms and legs pop from the cards. As the first bodies appear from the ooze Rifle fire echoes out as the panic of the Marines take hold. Other regiments circle round the church to be struck with fear as fifty two ghouls pull themselves free. More gun fire is shortly followed by the sounds of screams and shuffling feet. With a sick smile Victor pulls his ax off his back as he steps from behind his cover. With a overhead swing he cleaves a fleeing Marine almost in half as shots ring out and marines hit the ground. Charging forward Victor’s free hand wraps around the face of another Marine. With a spin Victor pushes the Marines head into wall causing it to splatter like watermelon hit by a large hammer. Rolling after the fact Victor swings to the side with his Ax catching a back peddling Marine in the lower torso. With a heave Victor lifts the man and with a flip of the wrist Victor brings the man down onto the hard stone ground cleaving him in two.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2009)

Chaos Theory said:


> Bending down Kenneth picks up the large section of wall and stands back up. Taking a step forward Kenneth throws himself into a spin. Then like a discus thrower he tosses the section of wall at the beast. As he releases the wall Kenneth too charges in, if Rago was going to fight like that it was the least Kenneth could do to help.



Jessie stands at the prow of the _Infinite Injustice_, prepping herself for battle, wrapping her fists with her steel platted gloves. Two medium sized Adam Wood mallets (each one three feet in length) are strapped to her back but she hefts the weight as if its nothing more then a light day pack strapped to her back. 

As she admires Tatsu flying through the air and wreaking havoc against the Marines in front of him she can't help but smile. Then out of the corner of her eyes she notices an entire section of the wall of the Marine base start to crumble. 

"What the?!" she mumbles and she narrows her eyes, spotting a figure actually lifting the wall and then tossing it like a discuss at Tatsu. 

"TATSU!!" she exclaims in alarm. 

Jessie leaps 20 feet into the air and unfurls her right mallet from her back. As she reaches the arc of her jump she throws the Mallet at the flying wall headed for Tatsu. The Mallet flies with bullet like speed, spinning around like a boomerang, intercepting the wall, and causing a sizable explosion of rock and debris to fly in all directions. 

Jessie lands on the beach and holds her right hand up as if waiting. Suddenly her mallet flies towards her hand, out of the debris cloud of the explosion. She grabs up the mallet from the air with practiced efficiency and stares at the Marine in the distance who threw the wall. He's already charging into the fray, towards Tatsu it seems. Jessie snorts in anger and slams her right mallet down against the ground aggressively, then she breaks out into a run towards him like an enraged bull. 

"Yeah I'm coming for ya!!" she shouts at him

She runs at him head on and throws her right mallet at his head, *"Mallet Notch Strike!" * The mallet spins around like before similar to a boomerang and Jessie charges in behind it. Hefting her left mallet from her back and slamming it down at the ground, *"Megaton Smash!" * The earth around the mallet shakes from the impact and a shockwave of upraised earth radiates towards the Marines feet, powerful enough to slam through rock.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 7, 2009)

*With Korver and Su Lin*

"OH!" Korver exclaimed at the sight of the giant wolverine zoan. A large smile split the man's handsome face as he eyed the massive creature. "I am indeed quite pleased I didn't decide to look for my young friend after all" Korver said dropping his dark glasses back over his eyes. The wolverine let out a piercing cry as it lumbered forward. Korver held his hand out and an ethereal wind blade appeared in his hand. "You will definitely serve as a decent source of entertainment" the wind man said with a chuckle.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 7, 2009)

-Marine Base Magma- 

Kenneth’s heavy feet thundered on the ground as he plowed forward. Clenching his left fist in his right hand he was ready to strike at this beast of a man. But in that instant the wall he had heaved was shattered into a cloud of dust and debris. Kenneth’s eyes narrow as he catches a glimpse of something flying though the dust. This was just a small set back, the wall was to be a distraction anyway. Kenneth was so fixated on helping Rago he hadn’t even noticed that another Pirate had came ashore. It wasn’t until he heard  “Yeah, I’m coming for ya.” being shouted that his attention adverts from the battle before him. Looking down toward the beach he sees a small girl who was in a mad dash in his direction. Kenneth puts the breaks on as he sees her lift the mallet in her right hand.

 “Mallet Notch Strike!” she roared as the mallet was brought around and lobed in his direction much like a boomerang. A smile crosses Kenneth’s lips as he turns, this is what broke his wall he thought as he brought his hands up. The answer was simple. Catch the hammer and ‘give’ it back. That was the plan in short at least. But the young pirate had another thing planned as she brings her other hammer from her back to the ground.  “Megaton Smash!” is the words yelled.  The ground shakes from the impact as a shockwave of up heaved Earth  radiates toward Kenneth’s feet. The ground shakes powerfully under toe and Kenneth takes his eyes off the other mallet as he looks down and tries to steady his footing. Glancing back up the mallet catches Kenneth right on the bridge of the nose. 

Kenneth’s eyes widen as his head snaps back. His hat flies from his head as he spins and falls to the ground  with a thud as the ground below him stops shaking. He lies there for just a moment as his hat hit’s the ground a yard or so away. The blow was stronger then he thought it would be. That means that the hammer is heavier then it looked. A low chuckle leaves Kenneth’s throat as he pulls his arms under his chest. With a heave he dose a push up and pulls himself to his knees. Kenneth’s head cuts toward the girl as she charges in. Kenneth’s left leg moves as he pulls himself back up to his full height. A smile again crosses his lips as his left hand moves up to his face. With  a swipe he brushes the blood away that was trickling from his nose.  “That was a nice attack mah bonny lassie. But ya have t’ do better then that.” Kenneth remarks as he counters. 

With a grunt Kenneth brings his right hand high above his head. Balling his fist Kenneth’ muscles begin to tense as his smile faded to a scowl. Quickly dropping to a knee Kenneth pulls his fist to the ground at incredible speed.  “Impact Point!” Kenneth yells as he transfers kinetic energy into this fist which sinks into the ground. With a rumble a large crater is formed as a powerful pressure wave erupts toward the Pirate as large chunks of earth are thrown high into the air.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2009)

"Acolnahuacatl." A deeply angered voice rings out, followed by he image of a burning black puma charging between the feuding Makosu. "I'm Really pissed off." He grips his trident in his right hand. "I've been working on trying to get Everett industries to side with us so we can building a fucking army of pacifita's with ancient cannons in their fucking chests... AND THIS IS THE THANKS I GET!?" He stabs his weapon into the ground. "WHO THE FUCK GAVE YOU THE AUTHORITY TO BURN MY RECORDS ROOM HAWKINS!? YOU THINK DARVER WILL BE PLEASED?"

He draws his blade and picks up his trident. "Years was spent gathering that lintel, years DARVER and I spent gathering that information. What little pride Darver had for this god damned group existed in that room.. THE ROOM WITH INTEL TO TAKE DOWN THE MARINES!" A dark aura begins to surround him. "You want to take down the fucking marines? Don't make me laugh! you want to make darver proud of you? You're a fucking joke!" 

He raised both weapons into the air. "You want to leave this group!? After Darver put me in charge!? ALRIGHT! I'LL ACCEPT YOUR DEATH AS YOUR RESIGNATIONS!" he slashes both weapons and releases a horse shaped slash. "FLINS!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 7, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*
Necaroy gave Lance a sour look out the corner of his eye as he appeared behind him, back to back. Necaroy didn't want to admit it, but he was glad that his partner arrived in time. He despised the man greatly, though he potentially just saved his life. Necaroy owed him now. He knew this. Admitting it would be a different story, though.

".....Who the hell asked you to come here you idiot Tensei Knight.....?" Necaroy said in annoyance. ".......I don't need your help. Never did, never will......" The situation before Lance arrived spoke otherwise.

Suddenly, the giant that Necaroy and Lance had just recently defeated, Apollo, appears behind the huge volcano with vengeance. A smug look came about Necaroy's face. ".....So you tamed him? You're good for something I suppose......" Necaroy said as he reverted his attention back towards the rebellion.

A dark aura was then felt as Makaosu Leader David came into view. He had a nasty look on his face, one that would put the devil on the road. Necaroy didn't like him, but he was also relieved to see him. Necaroy has sided with the people he despise the most. He's only doing so so that when Darver returns the organization would still be intact. Necaroy's philosophy is, if Darver left David in charge, he must have a plan. Necaroy knew Darver enough to know that man always had a plan. Darver would return and want to see his organization in one piece. Joining the rebellion would be going against that.

"......Well Hawkins my boy, do you still intend to fight me? SUIUIUIUIUIUIUIUIUIUI.........!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2009)

_Makosu Base_

The base was at an uproar. Several elite agents have rebelled, and began to wreak havoc upon the base. 

Fasola Du Mortis watched the chaos from within his hidden chamber inside the base. This was not according to plan. Discontent against the new leadership has not extended to the rank-and-file agents yet, and a revolt at this early a stage would mean that Fasola would be unable to take complete control once the dust settles.

"Crapcrapcrapcrapcrapcrapcrapcrapcrap..." Fasola muttered again and again. 

Daran sighed. "Would you like me to pacify them, milord? "

"Yes, yes do it now! And bring in Gil with you!"

Daran bowed, and soru'd into the main inteligence hall. Several agents carrying sniper rifles were loading seastone shells into their guns. 

"Where's Gil?" Daran asked.

"He's already run off to the battlefield, sir." 

Daran facepalmed. "Why now? No matter, just get ready."

Outside, Gil and his bananawi were approaching the battlefield underwater.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Acolnahuacatl." A deeply angered voice rings out, followed by he image of a burning black puma charging between the feuding Makosu. "I'm Really pissed off." He grips his trident in his right hand. "I've been working on trying to get Everett industries to side with us so we can building a fucking army of pacifita's with ancient cannons in their fucking chests... AND THIS IS THE THANKS I GET!?" He stabs his weapon into the ground. "WHO THE FUCK GAVE YOU THE AUTHORITY TO BURN MY RECORDS ROOM HAWKINS!? YOU THINK DARVER WILL BE PLEASED?"
> 
> He draws his blade and picks up his trident. "Years was spent gathering that lintel, years DARVER and I spent gathering that information. What little pride Darver had for this god damned group existed in that room.. THE ROOM WITH INTEL TO TAKE DOWN THE MARINES!" A dark aura begins to surround him. "You want to take down the fucking marines? Don't make me laugh! you want to make darver proud of you? You're a fucking joke!"
> 
> He raised both weapons into the air. "You want to leave this group!? After Darver put me in charge!? ALRIGHT! I'LL ACCEPT YOUR DEATH AS YOUR RESIGNATIONS!" he slashes both weapons and releases a horse shaped slash. "FLINS!"



"Go kiss your boyfriends ass now that he's here to protect you!" Hawkins sneers at Necarory, "You freaking chump!" 

Hawkins laughs off Davids diatribe as the would be Makaosu leader slashes at him. For sure he thinks this sniveling excuse for a man is a dipshit and a tool, but Hawkins definitely respects his power. In his non powered form there's no way he could beat him, but now Hawkins has his own power and he's not about to let this delicious Devil Fruit buffet go to waste.

"Let me show you why I was always the strongest of Darvers agents!" he says with a mad laugh. Hawkins spins rapidly around in the air with his Dragonhide whips unfurled to their fullest extent, cracking them around so fast they create a whipcrack sound akin to lightning striking the ground. 

As Davids' attack hits, Hawkins closes his eyes and channels Korver's wind DF through his whips, creating whips made of slicing wind. It'll be close but just enough he thinks. Hawkins whips slashes through the horse shaped slash straight through its middle section. The impact creates a radiating shockwave and Hawkins slides backwards on his feet for ten feet from the force of the shockwave. 

Hawkins brakes to a halt and looks at David with a smug grin, "You incompetent horse for brains. I've been with Darver longer then any of you. So you ally yourself with Everret, a fucking ally of the WG who would just as soon destroy us and you call that progress?!" 

"You weren't even there when that Agent fucked up Darver!"  

Hawkins taps his leather satchel that hangs tightly off his shoulder, "I've got all the intel that I need right here my man and when I find Darver we're gonna light a fire under all your asses and make this world burn!" 

Suddenly Hawkins face begins to elongate and he howls a guttural roar as a thick mane of fur begins to grow across his face and body, and thickening with muscle. As Hawkins fully transforms into a Wolverine/Man hybrid he licks the fangs that just out from his mouth and shows them off to David, "Thanks for the upgrade dipshit." 

He takes off the ground suddenly, channeling the speed of Makoto and invigorated by the boost of the new Zoan form. That's two powers, he thinks to himself. The Wolverine, and the speed freak. He can risk channeling one more power without overloading his body, so he chooses his ass kissing friend, Necaroy.

He blitzes around David at mid range, erratically, so that he can't draw a bead on him and then spits smoking globs of Acid from his mouth rapidfire, like bullets, at the so called leader. Hawkins then follows it up by spinning both his whips in a blur at Davids feet, trying to ensnare his legs and pull him in. After that he fully plans to rip the son of a bitches throat out with his fangs.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2009)

As Hawkins went berserk, Daran and the Inteligence snipers set up in their positions. 

"Is everyone ready?"

The snipers all gave affirmatives.

"Then let's do this, dolphin style." Daran sorus into the middle of the battlefield, next to Necaroy. 

"Stop this now, Necaroy, Darver is free!" He whispered. "We've narrowed down his location to 4 areas. If you stop this now, we can restore order to this organization!" 

Daran then sorus towards Hawkins and kicks him hard. 

"I will not allow you to hurt our leader!" Daran proclaimed. With the number of df powers Hawkins had it was impossible for him to fight the rebelling Makosu member unless he was underwater. Daran kicks Hawkins again, just strong enough for him to get out of earshot from David.

"Listen! We've narrowed Darver's location to four places! If you hurry now you might just find him and restore order! But you can't do that if you're dead!" 

Daran falls back to David's side, pretending to be injured. "Sir! Darver is free! If you want to cement your authority, we must hunt him down! Gil is making sure that no one gets off the island, so there's no escape for Hawkins!" 

Inside his chamber Fasola smirked. It was a simple strategy really, which relied on the Makosu splitting into 2 factions, pro and anti-Darver. No matter who won Fasola gains more control of the organization, but Necaroy was the crucial point. Which side he would join would affect the plan. 

"Maybe I should deploy the Antagonista... No, too early." Behind Fasola 8 eyes glowed a sinister red.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2009)

David jumped out of the way and rolled across the ground, avoiding the whips but looking at a few bleeding cuts on his body. "Didn't avoid most of those acid bullets." He thought to himself spinning his weapons around before sheathing them. "Alright... We'll have some fun." He cracked his knuckles and popped his neck. "Here's a little trick i learned from my time in prison." he bent his head back and lashed forward, causing his hair to form into a spike and rocket towards Hawkins chest. 

The mutated hawkin's avoid and fires a few more blasts of poison, this time following them up with a few blades of wind. "You need to step up your game!" David jumps back, draws his trident and wedges out a pierce of earth to stop the attacks from hitting him. "One more trick i learned in Prison." He stabs the trident back into the ground, steps back and concentrates on his right fist. "Have fun dodging this!" David punches the chunk of rock as hard as he can sending small fragments on the path to Hawkins.

"Sir! Darver is free! If you want to cement your authority, we must hunt him down! Gil is making sure that no one gets off the island, so there's no escape for Hawkins!" David stood there blinking for a few moments. *"You wait this fucking long to tell me!?" * His body almost ignites in black flame. "Where the hell is Darver."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> David jumped out of the way and rolled across the ground, avoiding the whips but looking at a few bleeding cuts on his body. "Didn't avoid most of those acid bullets." He thought to himself spinning his weapons around before sheathing them. "Alright... We'll have some fun." He cracked his knuckles and popped his neck. "Here's a little trick i learned from my time in prison." he bent his head back and lashed forward, causing his hair to form into a spike and rocket towards Hawkins chest.
> 
> The mutated hawkin's avoids and fires a few more blasts of poison, this time following them up with a few blades of wind. "You need to step up your game!" David jumps back, draws his trident and wedges out a pierce of earth to stop the attacks from hitting him. "One more trick i learned in Prison." He stabs the trident back into the ground, steps back and concentrates on his right fist. "Have fun dodging this!" David punches the chunk of rock as hard as he can sending small fragments on the path to Hawkins.



"Shit!" Hawkins snarls as the rocks fly at him with blinding speed. He tries to avoid as many of the rocks as he can swerving in and out with Makoto's speed but one hits him in the side of his Wolverine morphed face, and then another rips into his midsection, drawing blood. If it weren't for the enhanced toughness of this body that last hit definitely would've hurt a lot more. 

Hawkins clutches his midsection as glares daggers at David. Clearly he's underestimated him so it means he'll have to put out all the stops. "Oh I'm sure they taught you quite a lot in prison," he tells David mockingly. 

Hawkins is so focused in his tunnel vision of David that he doesn't see Daran Soru in from his blind side and kick him. Hawkins takes the shot but slides backwards from the force of the blow. The Archeologist narrows his eyes at the Fishman. Of course he'd side with David, you never can trust a lapdog from Cipher Pol, former or not.  

"I should've known you didn't have the balls to side with me!" Hawkins snarls at him. Suddenly Daran moves in close and speaks to him just out of earshot of David. 

"Listen! We've narrowed Darver's location to four places! If you hurry now you might just find him and restore order! But you can't do that if you're dead!" 

Hawkins' eyes widen at this revelation, "WHAT?!" he exclaims in shock. 

Daran falls back to David's side, with Hawkins still staring him in a surprise. "Sir! Darver is free! If you want to cement your authority, we must hunt him down! Gil is making sure that no one gets off the island, so there's no escape for Hawkins!" 

David stood there blinking for a few moments. *"You wait this fucking long to tell me!?" * His body almost ignites in black flame. *"Where the hell is Darver."*

As David's body ignites in anger Hawkins looks around realizes that he can't win this battle alone, even with the few agents by his side. Hawkins eyes glow black as he feels out Su Lin's incredibly unstable power. Something that takes all his will to contain. 

"You win this round dipshit!" he tells David with a smirk, focusing his disease filled obsidian eyes at him, "But when I come back it'll be with a friend and you know who I mean." 

Suddenly Hawkins heaves at the floor and throws up a thick black bile full of some of the most deadly diseases known to man. He doesn't even control what comes out as he simply converts his body into a virus making machine. The black iquor forms into a giant sphere, that continues to expand into the size of a small house. If you try and pierce it or set it off it will explode and shower the entire island with instant viral death. 

Hawkins pants heavily from the effort and his zoan form instantly fades away and he transforms to normal, "Later assholes!" he yells and zooms towards his boat with Makoto's speed, leaping over the railing and unfurling the sails with a gust of wind from Korver's Wind DF. 

"ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HELP ME FIND DARVER AND BRING DOWN THE WRATH OF MOTHERFUCKIN GOD ON THESE BASTARDS THEN COME WITH ME!!"  he hollers. 

He quickly mans the wheel of the elegant Adam Wood vessel, designed by the best Shipwright he ever met, and also a pretty damned ship coater to boot. Hawkins presses a switch on the wheel and suddenly a wooden covering springs out of the sides of the ship and begins to enclose the deck. 

"Next stop....Darverville!!" Hawkins calls out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2009)

Daran takes out a short list from his pocket. 

"We just recieved confirmation hours ago sir, which is the reason why I did not tell you soon." Daran said as he gave David the list of places Darver was. It was a lie of course, they'd have known where Darver was ever since he got out of prison, but mysteriously the agents trailing him disappeared. It was just a matter of historical accuracy whether Darver took them out, Fasola's cousins did or if it was Cipher Pol, since the fact that they've lost track of Darver was all that mattered.

Right now however, Daran needed to make sure David still thought he was still on their side. "Snipers, fire on that ship!" Daran yelled. Several large slugs tipped with seastone blasted towards Hawkins' ship. As this happened Gil's bananawi came out from underwater and spat out his owner. Gil threw a bunch of sharpened playing cards at Hawkins before he tripped and fell off the ship. On each card was one of the possible locations where Darver was.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 8, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*

Su lin looked at Hawkins as the orb of black death gets bigger and bigger. Memories flashed in her head.

"Korver" she screamed
"We have to leave" she said
"I don't think I can protect you from that" she said shaking her head

They watched as Hawkins ran away

"You see what you got us into" she said in an annoyed tone
"Just relax" he said calmly
"ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HELP ME FIND DARVER AND BRING DOWN THE WRATH OF MOTHERFUCKIN GOD ON THESE BASTARDS THEN COME WITH ME!!"
the hear Hawkins shout from the boat
"That's out cue" Korver said

The shield that was swirling around him began to grow within a matter of seconds the top of the huge maelstrom was so high it couldn't be seen. It moved forward destroying the earth underneath it and slammed into the huge black orb causing it to explode but consuming it completely creating a black tornado of death. He put his hand around Su lin's waist and smiled at her as another tornado formed around them lifting them into the air. They quickly flew throw the air easily catching Hawkins on his ship.

"Let me cover our retreat" Korver said

A huge block of air began to swirl around behind them just off shore, caused the waters to become violent and huge waves and swells began to form crashing into the Makaosu base docks.

"That should stop them for a bit especially if it picks up and takes on a life of it's own" Korer said adjusting his shades

Su lin walked over to a card that was stuck in the mast of the ship

"Darver's possible locations are on the cards" Su lin said handing it over to Hawkins


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Tetra dumped Marc's sleeping form on to his bed, and she dusted off her hands satisfied with herself. "At least put on my fucking boxers" Marc said scratching at his balls. Tetra furled her nose a bit at the action but none the less she walked over to Marc's dresser and took out a clean pair of boxers. She wrestled him into it which wasn't so difficult considering he wasn't moving. Tetra hopped on the bed and snuggled up next to Marc, surprisingly he allowed her to stay. "Don't fall asleep here" Marc said dozing off.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 8, 2009)

*Aboard The Black Sword*

Smirnov stood in front the wheel singing an old song at the top of his voice. The rest of the ship was asleep by now. Marc and Simo were in a drunken sleep and Fire was also out cold. He stood in front the wheel puffing away at his cigar and taking swigs from his gourd ever so often. He squinted into the distance at a glowing light. 

"*Hmm an island*" he said 

He lifted his gourd to his head and drained it

"*We need supplies*" he said with a smile
"*Marc wants to hurry and find Dreyri but that guy had no clue where Dreyri is*"
"*He's a strong kid*" Smirnov said

*Katana Island*

_*With Dreyri
*_
Dreyri blocked a two sword strike by James with his sword as he grabbed one of Shin's swords with his gauntlet

"_You guys are good_" Dreyri said 

Suddenly the ground began to rumble

"_No, not this time_" Dreyri said

He jumped back from the spot where he stood, James and Shin did likewise. As soon as he landed the ground underneath his feet erupted sending him flying into the air. He sailed through the air.

"_I can't believe this shit, this is fucking retarded!_" he screamed
"_I was just beginning to have fun_"

He began to fall fast  he was too busy screaming about how he was having fun to notice. He landed in a pile of white fluffy snow 

"_This is ballz_" he said still complaining

He heard a noise and looked up to see about 20 huge fanged rabbits looking at him. 

"_Dinner_" he said with a smile
"_Rabbit is my favorite_" he said pulling his sword free as the rabbits charged him

*With Sontei
*
Sontei was napping under a tree when he was shot into the air

"No not this again"
"Why can't this guy just leave me alone" he said shaking his head

His shirt fluttered in the wind as he began his decent. He was falling directly toward a river at the base of a snowy mountain. He splashed into the water.

"This is fucking cold" he said angrily as he sprang out of the water onto the bank
"I guess we have to climb this mountain" Sontei said
"I'm going to get something to eat first"

He dove back into the freezing water and swam around he quickly caugth a few fish and surfaced. He herd a loud roar and looked up to see the biggest bear he'd ever seen.

"You aren't getting my fish partner" Sontei said as he sprang out of the water over the bears head onto the bank. He dropped the fish on the ground and pulled his swords free.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 8, 2009)

*Port Royal Island, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Marc stomped into town with Smirnov, Tetra, Fire and Simo in tow. Akawana had feigned sleep when Marc came for her, Wesley really and truly did not hear a word Marc said as he worked on the boat and Wesley had straight up hidden from Marc. Marc pulled a civilian towards him, the man began to shiver in fear however Marc looked at him passively. "Be still you fucking coward" Marc said dangerously, "and tell me where the marine base is!" 

*"We need supplies"* Smirnov said firmly as he shook his empty gourd. "Fine" Marc said putting the man down, "I need a drink anyway." The men made their way into the bar as Tetra and Fire went off to get  supplies for the ship. They took their usual table and ordered their usual bottomless barrels of alcohol and endless plates of food. Marc who usually accounted for 90% of their ridiculous food bill however was strangely subdued.

_Meanwhile elsewhere....._

A man and a woman entered a massive room with a high ceiling. They approached the massive adam's wood desk at the back of the room and kneeled respectfully before it. The luxurious chair that was behind the desk was facing the window behind the desk. *"We respectfully bestow our humble greetings my master"* the duo said in unison. The man in the chair cleared his throat softly before he spoke. "I trust you are prepared and ready to depart?" the man asked casually.

*"Say the word and we shall make haste immediately my lord"* the duo said again in unison. "These are your targets" the man said tossing a handful of paper over his shoulder at the duo. The papers scattered about the desk and floor and the men swiftly gathered them up. "I trust you can handle it?" the man asked with a slight hint of danger. *"Thy will be done without fail my lord"* the duo replied. "Bring her back in one piece, kill the spare" the man said letting his voice trail off.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 8, 2009)

_*Makaosu Base*_

Hawkins uses the various powers to begin his escape "ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HELP ME FIND DARVER AND BRING DOWN THE WRATH OF MOTHERFUCKIN GOD ON THESE BASTARDS THEN COME WITH ME!!" 

In an instant Makoto is already on the deck of the ship, "Fine with me, but I sure did want a shot at that bastard David...Next time I guess," he says looking back at the rest of the Makaosu.

He then speeds to the cards that have the four locations that Darver may be at, "I could check all of these in a flash...if I knew where the hell they were," he says scratching his head.

Lances watches as the disease comes right for him. He lowers the front of his helmet, covering his entire face, "A cheap little trick like this...as expected from those weaklings," he grips his blade with both hands and an aura begins to glow around him.

"Sacred...SLASH!" with one mighty swing downward he cuts through the incoming disease, forcing the two sides of it to go around the knight, "The others will just have to deal with it themselves..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 8, 2009)

-Cristo Cathedral-

The battle around the Church rages on for another ten minutes. But like most violent events it quickly subsides as the last of the hundred  Marines that were guarding the church falls to the ground. The man gasp for air as grasped at the large gaping wound on his chest. Victor pulls his boot up and rests it on the Marines cheek. As the boot pushes in on the flesh a sick smile crosses Victor?s lips as he bends down a little putting more weight on the Marine?s face.  ?Don?t worry boy? he growls at the young Seaman  ?you?ll be joining your buddies in hell in just a moment.? Victor says with a smile as he starts to twist his boot into the mans face.  ?My parting gift for you is the name of the man that is going to send you there. Victor Draconis.? Victor says with a smile as he adds even greater force to his step. The Marine screams as his features become distorted. Soon the pressure is too much for the fragile bones in the mans skull and they begin to give.

Then with a splat a reddish grey mixture of brain and blood erupts from the man?s face as Victor?s boot crushes the mans skull. Blood splatters in all directions even getting on Victor?s face as his twisted smile widens across his features. Turing with a twist, to add insult to injury, he lifts his hands. With a snap of his fingers the dark edges of the cards shimmy as they slowly levitate from their resting places. Meanwhile in the Cathedral a young man, in his early teens, dressed in bright red robes clutches onto a woman?s arm. The golden cross that hangs from his neck shakes in his fright. With his free hand he pushes up on the large crimson ceremonial hat allowing some of his light blond hair to fall into his face as he spoke. ?Ann, do you think that the Marines won?? he shakily ask as his blue eyes look up into the gray eyes of the woman he hung to. 

Back outside Victor motions for the cards to return to him and in a circling fashion they do landing neatly in the palm of his right hand one by one with each motion of a finger on his left hand. That smile falls back to his sick grin as the fans the cards out looking at each. Closing the deck he places them in his left hand. As he raised his right hand in the air he pushes the deck of cards back into an inner pocket. With a snap of the fingers his legion of the dammed falls back to ink. Then with a sloshing sound  the river of death flows in a circle around Victor for a small moment before it climbs his form and enters the pocket he placed the deck of cards in as he pulled his hand free. Dropping his hands back to his side he grasp the ax at his side and picks it up. Dropping it on his shoulder he turns and walks toward the Cathedral. Back in the Church a man dressed in black leather steps from the shadows and pulls a rapier from it?s sheath at his side and answers the young Cardinal?s question. ?No your Holiness. It feels as though the Marines have lost.? As the man finishes his sentence his fears are answered as the doors are violently thrown open.

A heavy thud of leather boots against stone floors is heard as Victor makes his way into the building. The dim light illuminating the blood on Victor?s cloths give the large man the appearance of a demon as his form becomes visible. As he sees the group of three he drops his left hand slightly allowing his ax to bounce off the ground as he lifts his right hand. Pointing at the Cardinal with his black finger nails Victor begins to speak.  ?I have come to send you to hell boy.? Victor says with a hiss. The man with the rapier steps between Victor and the Cardinal and Ann. ?Take his Holiness to the upper floor Ann, I?ll stop him here.? He says as he brings his weapon into a defensive manner. ?But Bastion!? the boy yells as Ann grabs his arm. ?It?s okay, he is a professional. He knows what he is doing.? Ann reaffirms as she tugs on him.

The boy gives in and follows closely behind Ann as Victor takes a step forward.  ?What do you plan on doing with that toy?? Victor ask in a mocking tone as he looks at the bodyguard. ?Here, let me show you.? Bastion says with a smile as he lunges forward. Dropping his ax Victor parries the rapier?s bite. Then with a sick grin he grabs Bastion?s forearm and bicep. Then with a stiff pull and thrust he breaks Bastion?s arm at the elbow. The sick sound of tearing flesh can be heard as the fracture becomes a compound fracture. Two white bones rip though the flesh causing Bastion to scream loudly. That twisted smile breaks across Victor?s features as he fold?s Bastion?s arm onto itself plunging the man?s own rapier into his chest. Bastion unleashes a unholy wail catching the attention of the young Cardinal. The boy cries out ?BASTION!!? as he tries to make his way back down the stairs. Ann pulls on the boy knocking his hat to the floor below. ?Come on your Holiness, Bastion knew the risk when he took this job, we have to get you to safety.?  She urges. Below a smile crosses Victor?s face.  ?Don?t worry. The boy and woman will join you soon.? Victor says. Bastion spits the blood that pooled in his mouth at Victor. ?Monster, you?ll never have the Cardinal.? the man retorts. Victor?s smile drops,  ?You talk to much.? Victor says with a bite as he brigs his right hand up to the man?s face. 

Placing the palm of his hand on Bastion?s face he allows his black fingernails to rest on his face. Then with a clenching motion Victor tears his fingers into the man?s face. Then pulling down and outward Victor rips his hand away. Bastion?s head rocks back as he lets out another pained howl. With a dark smirk Victor drops Bastion in a pile. Then taking a step to the side he drops Bastion?s face next to the mass of muscle and blood that once wore it. Picking his ax up Victor?s heavy boots echo though the empty church as he moves to catch up with the fleeing Cardinal.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2009)

_Somewhere in the middle of the Grand Line_

4 ships anchored in front of a small, barren island in the middle of the ocean. The largest of the ships had a giant pipe on deck that went into the sea.

"So, this is the spot professor?" A goateed man in a suit asked a middle-aged woman with pale green hair.

"Yes sir."

The goateed man grinned. "Excellent. Once we find the ancient key, the WG will be ours." 

_Closeby_

The Windy Dirge sailed calmly towards the current route Rek had it go. After resupplying and meeting the Angel Pirates the young noble decided that they should go to Wilbur Cove, the center of underground archeology in the planet.

Inside his den Rek carefully placed 3 tablets on his table. These were the same tablets he had pilfered over their travels. 

"It's good to get back to getting ancient relics." Rek said.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 9, 2009)

*Mihkal Tober VS Hotaru Kaishio*

"You are going to have to do better than that love" Tober said in his strange voice. He swung from his branch and intercepted Hotaru kicking her down to the forest floor. She landed hard and lay there for a few moments moaning in pain. Mikhal looked down with a mixture of both sadness and superiority. "It's such a pity love" the playful man said swinging back and forth from his branch. "It really is a waste of a good girl for you to die here, won't you join us love?"

"Over my rotting corpse" Hotaru snarled from the floor as she climbed gingerly to her feet. Hotaru released a stream of fire from both of her hands towards the man and he was forced to leapt to safety behind another tree. The blast blackened the branches and the tree trunk but the plants were too green to catch ablaze so easily. Mihkal laughed to himself as he avoided each and every of Hotaru's attacks. "Her temper really ruins her" Mihkal thought to himself as he easily avoided a wild shot.

"Hitting girls really isn't my style love" Mihkal said down to Hotaru. "I'll just provoke her into using all of her energy trying to catch me" the man said to himself. Hotaru rotated her hands wildly forming a fireball with a larger surface area. "Dodge this!" she said throwing it up at Mihkal. The fireball came up at Mihkal and he swung easily out of the way but to his surprise the tree he was swinging to Hotaru was rocketing up it using a stream of fire from her feet.

"Impossible!" Mihkal said out loud as Hotaru kicked off of the tree and caught him in the face with a kick. He went flying to the forest floor and landed in a painful heap. "You used the fireball just to remove line of sight, that much I know" Mihkal said. "But it also hid me from your view, how on earth did you predict where I would go love?" "Every time you dodged one of my attacks you would retreat to a tree that was untouched by my flames, that is the only tree that has been untouched, and don't call me love."

"Very clever" Mihkal said with a painful grimace as he got to his feet. "You used my love for beauty against me." "It seems you won't go down as easily as I thought" Mihkal said with a sigh as he dusted off his clothes. "Unfortunately I am going to have to get serious, or my captain will be gnawing on my bones later tonight. You understand how it is right love?" "I said don't call me love" Hotaru said rushing forward. "HYBRID POINT!" Mihkal cried.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2009)

*Katana Island...*
"Are we dead yet?" 

Flynn pops his head up through a twelve foot tall snow drift, spitting snow out of his mouth, and shivering. Helen is already on her feet batting the snow off her clothes. 

"Will you hold me so that we can share body heat?" Flynn asks her, while opening his arms wide. 

"I'd rather cuddle with a rabid porcupine who's shedding his quills!" Helen responds emphatically as she takes stock of their surroundings. They've landed at the base of a snow capped mountain that looms up high into the sky. Up ahead of them is a starting line, that breaks off into different paths which circle around the mountain, climbing ever upward. 

"So you're just going to let me freeze to death?!" Flynn exclaims, "Like isn't the part where your feminine instincts kick in and you want to comfort me in my time of need?" 

"My feminine instinct is telling me to rip off your manhood," she retorts. 

Flynn winces at the visual that pops into his head but then he thinks it over, "I guess the unbearable pain might be worth it for that split second when you grab-"

Suddenly Lord Hander's smug voice interrupts Flynn's ramblings. It projects out of their collars, as it does every other's swordsman's collar. *"Up ahead you will all find a a starting line. It is obviously a race but not just any race. It is an obstacle course that will test your abilities to their fullest as well as your ability to cooperate with your rivals."* 

*"The setup is simple. Partner up with one of your competitors. One shall be blindfolded and carry the other through the course. While the one being carried will act as a guide and a ward for their blindfolded partner. There is a bonus for the winner. Complete the course to my satisfaction and it may just be your ticket back home. Good luck and please do not die too quickly." * 

Flynn immediately looks at Helen. Eyeing her figure with an appraising stare. "Wanna carry me? I think you've got the back for it..." 

Helen rolls her eyes and quickly spins around, turning her back to him. She heads off to find another partner who isn't as insane or vile as Flynn, but that may be a tall order indeed considering the others who are in this tournament.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2009)

*Annie vs. Bobby Fame...*
As Annie skids to halt right at the edge of the tower, she reloads her gold revolvers, expertly flinging her ammo into the air and loading the empty chambers with a swipe of her guns, catching the ammo in midair. 

Suddenly the tower shakes back and forth, almost causing her to go over the edge. Annie peers over and sees a huge fella grabbing a piece of the wall adjacent to the the tower she stands on. "That's a big lug right there," she mutters, while taking aim at the back of his head as he runs off to engage Tatsu it seems.

Before Annie can press the trigger she senses another presence radiating an intent to attack in her direction. Annie takes her hand off the trigger and looks around. 

*BABOOM!  *

Something fast moving hits the front of the tower like a missile causing it to explode and cave in. Annie moves just a split second before the roof under her feet caves in. She dives away, rolling end over end towards the stable part of the tower. As smoke and debris flood around and obscure her vision she's thankful for keeping her goggles on. However when you have mantra, sight isn't really that important of a factor in a fight. 

Already she can feel a presence in her head almost like a sonar burst, telling her someone is in the sky above her. She has no clue who or what it is, but she can easily guess the next step. 

"What it do, shawty?!" a voice calls out. 

"Did he just call me a shorty?" she mumbles. Suddenly explosions ring out all around her, like gunfire. Annie swerves around but one clips her in the side of her left shoulder, drawing blood. 

"Son of a bitch!" Annie exclaims, not wanting to get hit by that again. She quickly spins around her revolvers and points them at the ground. 

*"Airburst Bubble!" * Two powerful cannons of air shoot out the barrels of her gold revolvers, hurling her up out of the debris cloud and right past Fame like a bullet. She climbs up to about 50 meters above Fame before reaching the limit of her travel. 

Annie eyes the man, he looks like no Marine she's ever seen in her life. "Hey fella I like your style," she exclaims with a smirk, and winks at the Marine, before aiming her right revolver at him and pressing the trigger. A bright blinding light shoots out of her gun.  

*"Sunshine Round!" *

Annie moves her hand in a blur, changing ammo, and follows it up by firing off a barrage of small fireballs from her revolvers, raining them down over Fame who she expects should be blinded. 

*"Killshot Round!"* Annie exclaims.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 9, 2009)

*Mihkal Tober VS Hotaru Kaishio*

Mihkal grew feathery and his arms elongated into wings, he flapped releasing a gust of wind. "Not this time" Hotaru said flipping nimbly out of the way. She released a fireball mid dodged and Mihkal was forced to duck to avoid it. Hotaru burst forward at top speed and kicked the off guard Mihkal in the ribs. He squawked in pain before opening a shallow wound on Hotaru's shoulder with his beak. Hotaru kicked releasing a steam of fire from her foot and Mihkal found himself fluttering wildly to out singed feathers.

Mihkal flapped his wings again and Hotaru was blasted backwards from the wind. Hotaru got to her feet but she was panting heavily. The heavy foliage was cutting her off from her source of energy and she was using a lot of it to keep up with Mihkal. "Getting tired love?" Mihkal asked smugly. "You wish" Hotaru said hiding her exhaustion. "Good then you won't mind if do this" Mihkal said suddenly. "PARROT POINT!" "Shit" Hotaru said under her breath as Mihkal transformed into a massive parrot.

Mihkal took to the air with his powerful wings and squawked with joy as he circled above. "Love its a real shame to wreck a body as fine as yours" Mihkal said, "won't you just save us some time?" "You sound so much like the blasted fool" Hotaru said annoyed at how much Mihkal reminded her of Hinara. "Come I am just getting started" Hotaru lied hoping it would give her some kind of advantage. "I hope you aren't all talk love" Mihkal said as he dove towards Hotaru.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 9, 2009)

*Makaosu Base*
Daran suddenly sorued beside Necaroy and whispered something to him. "Stop this now, Necaroy, Darver is free!" He whispered. "We've narrowed down his location to 4 areas. If you stop this now, we can restore order to this organization!"

".....This...is impossible.....!" Necaroy's pupil-less eyes grew wide. He was shocked by this new information. He turned towards Daran, but the dolphin fishman had already sorued away. Necaroy didn't know what to do. If the intelligance branch really did locate Darver, they are more impressive than Necaroy even thought.

"....If the World Government would take Darver to any other prison besides Impel Down it would be Saigohi. I was a former chief guard there so I know how tough that place is. EVEN Darver shouldn't have been able to escape that place...but if he did, he is more powerful than I thought...." Necaroy said in thought.

Hawkins suddenly boarded his ship along with other Makaosu agents leaving David, Lance and Necaroy on the island. He also left behind a giant orb of disease. Lance was so kind enough to cut the orb in half and leave the other two halfs for David and Necaroy. 

Out of the blue, a large bird descended from the sky and a beast walking on its hind legs ran towards the two halfs of the disease bomb. Upon closer inspection, the large bird was a giant pelican with a huge belly. It had six other legs along with a pair of eyes on its wings. The beast on land was an elephant walking on its hind legs. On its back was the shell of a snail. The elephant had an extra trunk growing out of its rear. The two weird animals took the force of both diseases. They immediately fell on the ground after absorbing them.

"....Well it's about time my mutant army arrived...." Necaroy said as a crowd of weird, mutated animals approached.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2009)

Vash TS Typhoon Supreme said:


> The shield that was swirling around him began to grow within a matter of seconds the top of the huge maelstrom was so high it couldn't be seen. It moved forward destroying the earth underneath it and slammed into the huge black orb causing it to explode but consuming it completely creating a black tornado of death. He put his hand around Su lin's waist and smiled at her as another tornado formed around them lifting them into the air. They quickly flew throw the air easily catching Hawkins on his ship.
> 
> "Let me cover our retreat" Korver said
> 
> ...





Kiba Inuzuka said:


> _*Makaosu Base*_
> 
> Hawkins uses the various powers to begin his escape "ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HELP ME FIND DARVER AND BRING DOWN THE WRATH OF MOTHERFUCKIN GOD ON THESE BASTARDS THEN COME WITH ME!!"
> 
> ...



Hawkins takes the card that Su Lin hands to him and examines it. On the face of the card in block print lettering reads, *Arabasta*. 

"Arabasta?" he mutters questioningly. 

Makoto zips by them suddenly and grabs all the cards, reading them with an even more confused face then Hawkins. 

"I could check all of these in a flash...if I knew where the hell they were."

Hawkins looks at each location and scratches his chin questioningly. "Let someone with a brain handle this." The four locations are Arabasta, Drum Island, Jaya, and Water 7. 

Hawkins thinks it over for a second and tries to think of what Darver's next plan would be to reconsolidate his power. For a second he thinks the man might be attracted to to overthrowing a kingdom like Wyaton, and that Drum Island or Arabasta would be perfect, but then he realizes that it would be too obvious.

"Well I think we can take Drum Island off the the list," he says with reasonable confidence. Suddenly Hawkins remembers Darvers fascination with resurrecting the ancient superweapons of the void century. Darver had once told him about how he needed the Poneglyphs to find their locations, which is why he first hired him to begin with. 

"Water 7 is off the table as well," he mutters. Both Arabasta and Jaya are the two oldest places among these four, with ancient cultures dating back to the the void century. Jaya was even rumored to hold several Ponelgyphs but no one had been able to discover them to date. 

"Okay so it's down to Arabasta and Jaya. I have no clue which though, but Jaya is closer so we'll start out there," Hawkins tells his fellow agents. 

He closes his eyes mimics Korver's power and palm thrusts a gust of wind at the sail, which sends the ship  sailing even faster. 

"Wanna show me how its done?" he asks the Wind man. Korver smirks and adds his own palm thrust, and the ship zooms off leaving the Makaosu Base far behind.


----------



## dark0 (Sep 10, 2009)

katana island: Zero *vs* Maxxius

Zero blazes down the rows of trees, bypass on this vast meaningless toy of a rich white man, just the life he ran from yet his own mother had found him in a sick twist of fate aboard this messed up island of death. Darkness was to soon run over his area the clouds jerked a smile of excitement. A tiger rushes him and he blocks a furious strike putting a claw in his arm. Pissing him off he takes his huge paw and flips over it and throws a kick through his jaw, in his stomach and a face finisher to send him going yards into the lush forest.

The blood reminds him of bodily fluid so he plucks an orange off a tree as a rain of trees falls down. A giant slice runs through the massive brush that falls onto he locked in fear with an orange pierced to death in his fang like teeth. He sheathes his sword as he pats himself on the back for reflexes. His ego heights, a man jumps out with a violent slash cuts down a tree his spins and a kick to the back is brushed off. His dull, unusable shield couldn?t spare a glimmer of happiness for this life of entrapment and vegetation. 

With the notice of the dead shield on his back a spinning slash run straight for him and his sword leaps from his sheath as they collide in the air he backs off but the assailant keeps coming, he takes a feint leap as he chops a field on trees onto him as a counter at his backward movement. He reclaims himself with a sheath and a pose to reclaim his orange. Aggravated yet stricken with excitement he utters his emotion filled words, ?What?!? the madman retorted to his ornery behavior. 

?That?ll get?cha killed Boyh? he realized he was inherently acting creepy so as his staged silence ripped a hole in the air the madman rushed forward into his attack zone and greeted with a friendly devious smile. ?The name?s Maxxxius I?m capt.? he didn?t let him finish as his giant sword swung from its holster and bashed with a loud clang that jumped across the forest.

With a quick sigh ?hmph? he jumped onto zero?s masamune and was shot into the air as an investigation of his strength. He came down blocking the stab with his shield and he hit the ground running as zero?s second hit only smacked off leaving him open. He jumped backward with amazing accuracy, he popped his collar and his skin flashed over a deep yellow color and black death tears dropped from his eyes and the madman stopped in his tracks as the newborn monster rushed the enemy with a blinding speed.

They collided swords then a quick snap back left him to room to push in for a devastating attack, he left his sword in the open to stab zero before he pushed off his powerful blow that sent him across the forest. As they kept low looking for the other enemy stocking their prey as the quick summer rain poured down in an instant. Soon dark flashes blew the forest down blocking and striking down each slash he kept himself safe until he got low and rushed the open area a violent swinging the air with a shield to protect his legs.

Zero leaps up into the air and a quick slice rips open his chest, and the man jumps off his shield and a quick shooting slash from zero misses and he closes in for the kill. A fury of blows flowed by yet another missing hit zero feels isolated as cut marks fill his arms. He puts his leg up into the air downing his sword and the dark energy blinds his enemy as a shooting kick puts the man into underbrush. "Jeez, Damn this man!"

He runs through the forest and spots his sword and he picks it up and flings it backwards as he sees the enemy ready to take advantage of him. Scarred up and ready for him to die, he pulls out his deadly full transformation. He leaps into cheetah form and dodges by the sword swing as he pushes his fang deep into maxxius, as he throws his arms into punches they are bitten and overpowered as he mauls his enemy.

He secretly pulls his shield back into the fight and slams zero into a tree, he goes into half transformation and punches maxxius in the throat and he falls to powerful punch in the gut only to have zero unsheathe his other sword and cut through his already severely broken chest. He falls with blood flying mimicking the slice, he falls to the ground his conscious fading even before the sword leaves his body. Enlighten and falling to his knees for some much needed rest. "Dramatic how prefect." He lies on the ground after minutes of sub-conscious sleep he picks up his thing and slowly treks the forest as he has the prefect cliffhanging tree in his sights.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 10, 2009)

*With The Makasou Agents*

Korver smirks and adds his own palm thrust, and the ship zooms off leaving the Makaosu Base far behind. "There is a rather simple trick to it" Korver said casually. "Someone of your caliber will have no trouble grasping it at all. The wind is alive, it does what it wants which benefits me in both ways. If I give it enough incentive it takes a life of its own and I don't have to sustain it" Korver said manipulating the air around the boat instead of directly attacking the sail. 

Korver continued to poke and prod until a steady stream of sea breeze with a life of its own filled the sails. "You must also realize that with my power we are the winds master, and it must submit to us or be crushed" Korver said with a smile. "Finally the wind can aid you in as many ways as you can think of, if you can conceptualize it and it is logical, it is possible." Korver finished his short lecture by clearing his throat and reaching into his coat pocket. "Cigar?" he asked offering those around him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2009)

_*Katana Island...*_
Helen strides across the deep snow at the base of the huge mountain, looking for someone, anyone, who isn't insane or a pervert, to partner up with. She had rather hoped to meet Shin Yagami and challenge him to a duel but hasn't had the opportunity to run into him yet. She's always viewed him as a poor man's Zoro and someone to use as a benchmark before challenging the master Santoryu swordsman himself.

As Helen reaches a snowy ridge she can hear the sounds of a fight and half muttered curses. She quickly draws her katana and pops her head up above the top of the ridge to sneak a glance at who it is. Her eyes widen as she sees Dreyri in the process of beheading a giant carnivorous snow rabbit. Dreyri yells in triumph as the rabbit falls before him and all around his position the white snow is stained blood red with the severed limbs of perhaps over a dozen of the creatures, maybe even more. Helen really can't tell with so many mangled parts laying everywhere.  

Helen sighs and rolls her eyes at his wanton bloodlust, "Well he's not a pervert but he is still insane," she mumbles as she eyes him. "Oh well better then nothing at least," she decides aloud. She's honstly just aching to go home and would settle to partner with anyone at this point, well at least for Flynn of course. 

The Swordswoman stands up over the ridge so that Dreyri will see her and waves at him, "HEY KID!" she calls out to him, which is really how she views him even though she's not that much older then he is, a temperamental teen who overcompensates with loudness and bravado. He has plenty of talent she thinks but could do with some helpful mediation to calm himself down. She slides down the ridge and walks carefully towards Dreyri in a roundabout path, trying not to step on any squishy Rabbit parts, or pools of blood.

"Listen I'm sure you want to get back to your crew as much as I do so why don't we partner up so we can just get this over with," and she offers him a red colored blindfold she got from a post at the starting line, "I'll carry you if you don't think you can handle the climb to the top," she suggests with a teasing smirk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2009)

*Jaya...*
With Korver's wind powers propelling Hawkins ship like a speedboat across the water, the rebellious Makaosu agents make it to the thick forest island of Jaya in record time.  

They sail in through the West bay and dock at the port of Mock Town, a place where hundreds of Pirates and adventurers, ranging from aspiring rookies to grizzled veterans, pass through every day. 

Hawkins sighs as they dock the boat. "If he had a Devil Fruit power I could just pinpoint him. Maybe we should start in the bars or something..."

"Or cause a huge ruckus. A guy like Darver shouldn't be too hard to find anyways."  He leans against the starboard railing, feeling tired after mimicing so many abilities in such a short timespan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates...*

"Soru!" Kent shouts, grabbing the knight by the collar. "Geppou!" He shoots into the air and begins swinging Adam around like a rag doll, tossing him into a building. A moment later, a burst of fire comes from the wreckage, hitting Kent square on and throwing him back to earth. Adam steps out of the rubble, swinging his blade arrogantly. Kent stands, snarling, and sorus forward. Adam blocks Kent's attack with the flat of his blade and retaliates, drawing a long cut along Kent's chest. "Rankyaku!" Kent blasts Adam back with a burst of air and geppous above him, dropping down onto the injured knight.

*With Prince....*

"Oh fuck that." Prince says to himself, sheathing his sword and yawning. "I think I'll just take a nap until all this is over." He looks around for some shade to lie in, until Karma leaps onto his back and presses her sword against his throat with one hand. Her other hand is tying a blindfold over his eyes. "What the hell?"

"I am _so_ going to win this thing!" Karma shouts to the sky. "CHARGE!"

"Oh Oda dammit!" Prince mutters, taking off at a run. "When I get back, I expect a fucking promotion!"


----------



## Furious George (Sep 10, 2009)

*Annie vs. Bobby Fame, Magma Marine Base.*

"Son of a bitch!"

A groan was mingled into that declaration and Bobby loved the sound of it. It seemed at least one of his bullets met her. Now all that was left to do- 


*"Airburst Bubble!" * 

"Word.." 

Fame watched in awe as the broad soared high above him in an instant. She was wearing some funky goggles and her recovery time was somethin' fierce. Her knowing he was above her was a given after his attack, but how could she guess *exactly* where he was the way she just did? Much more to this bird then met the eye.

"Hey fella I like your style," 

A smirk and a wink. Fame really had found a lively one. He returned a grin that exposed a bit of the bling on his teeth and quickly pointed his gun finger at the pirate. 

"I'm kinda diggin' you-"

And his world went white. 

*"Sunshine Round!" * 

Fame closes his eyes in sharp pain, the shades on his face doing nothing to hinder that blinding attack. The gul' got him good. Did him dirty... and the Lieutenant knew it would only get dirtier from here on out.  

*"Killshot Round!"* 

Just as the white fuzzy screen before his face began to fade, he was tagged with something huge. Suddenly he felt extremely hot... burning hot... He was on fire! And not in the good ol' fashion hyped up sort of way! 

"AWWW HEEELLLL NAAAWWW!!!" 

And so Bobby Fame began to rapidly fall back to the ruined tower while several parts of his body were set ablaze. His vision was clearing and he was trying to focus enough to aim his gun finger at the girl who was still several feet higher then him. He left off a few rounds as his back painfully met concrete. 

Fame immediately began to roll on the ground until the flames were out. He got up and just began running around the tower's roof that was still foggy with dust. He didn't suspect that the dust obscuring vision would make much difference with this bird but there was no shame in trying. His left leg and chest caught two of those hot boys and he knew third degree burns would develop. It ached to run. 

He finally ran into a partially collapsed wall of concrete, flipped over it, and ducked low behind it for cover.

As he was saying... 

"I'm kinda diggin' ya style a li'l bit myself, shawty!!." He shouted out while breathing heavy and digging into his pocket for more musket pellets. "Reaal shame you find yo'self at the bid'ness end of a hot finger!"

The dust made it difficult to get a clear shot of her, but he spied a figure high in the sky at his 3 o'clock. He peeked his head out from behind cover and let off more shots from his finger directly at her without hesitation. He didn't know if his previous shots of desperation while falling from the sky had hit her but he wouldn't take any chances. 

He heard the way she was able to pull out and chamber ammo from and into her heater. Gangsta. Gul' was fast... Faster then Fame had ever seen, but could she dodge direct pistol fire in mid-air? Fame hoped not.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 10, 2009)

Tricktype said:


> *Marine Base Magma: Commander Rago vs Tatsu*
> Rago reluctantly avoided another fire attack from Tatsu. The dragon seemed to become especially enraged when referring to slavery. Rago levitated his sword once again and it silently floated in front of him. Rago and Tatsu starred at each other for a moment, the hostility in the air could be felt.
> 
> "Aye! Allow me to give you a lesson on justice young pirate." Rago said in a serious tone as he commanded his blade to fly towards Tatsu. *"Dragon blade!"* Tatsu exclaimed as the scales on his arm grew into a blade and deflected the attack. Rago's sword continued to mount and offensive attack against Tatsu, thought Tatsu was able to parry each blow.
> ...



Tatsu stops his assault for a moment, "Some marines are crocked? We are talking about the same group of bastards right?" he glared at him, "I've only met one marine that wasn't, and the only reason I decided he wasn't is because he left you losers behind and became a pirate, where he could do some actual good."

"Pretty strange huh..." he begins to rush forward, his dragon blade on his arm, "Pirates, the so called bad guys, do more good than most marines!" he clashes blades with the Commander.

He thrusts his other arm forward, his claws headed straight for Rago's chest. However he adjusts the blade in his hands so he can block with the hilt of the weapon.

"Oh that's right, you don't know," the glove on his hand begins to glow, *"Blaze Dial!"* a blast of fire comes out of the glove, heading straight for Rago. He drops to the ground, his arm getting a slight burn. 

With Rago on the ground Tatsu thrusts his blade forward, but he rolls out of the way to avoid it, *"Ru?e de Telekinetic!" * the attack hits and sends him flipping backwards. 

The dragon man uses his wings to stop his fall. He quickly recovers and fires a, *"Dragon Flame!"* he shoots a quick blast that Rago easily avoids, but this was not the point of the attack. 

Before he can even realize it, Tatsu has his claws dug into Rago's side, "We're going for a ride!" he shoots to the sky in Hybrid Point, taking Rago with him.

"You want to achieve your own kind of justice," he says as they reach their maximum height, "Well you would have had better luck if you took on some people that needed a dose of justice!" he turns them around, and they begin to head straight towards the ground of Base Magma, *"Dragon Spiral!"*

Once they get closer to the ground he lets out a blast of fire that encircles around them, *"Tornade de Psi!" * a whirlwind begins to encircle them, forcing the flames to bounce around wildly.

The sound of their crash into the ground can be heard throughout the base, many marines observe the crash, but can't tell what happened, there being too much dirt in the air acting like a smoke screen.

*With James-*

He flies through the air, "What the hell! I was about to win!" he shouts annoyed. He crash lands next to Shin, "Alright, time to finish this..." he draws his sword. In a flash, James suddenly gets a blindfold tied around his eyes, "What the-"

Shin recieves a kick from behind, that forces his hands onto James' back, "Get off of me!" Shin tries to back away but he can't take his hands off him, "I-I can't! Whats the deal, it feels like I'm..."

"Super Glued," he says with a grin, "Super Super Glue for the record. I assumed you'd disagree to our terms, so you now have no choice. If you wish to get freed, you'd better finish this race," he says with an evil grin, *"Bastard..."*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 10, 2009)

*Jaya: Mock Town*
We focus on a bar that is in the infamous town of Jaya where famous rookies and veterans gather. The man in the black cloak is seen in the bar holding a bottle of special water that is said to heal the body and soothe the soul. His cloak is pulled snuggly over his head, careful to not reveal his face. The man douses the drink and throws the bottle on the ground.

The bartender looks on in glee. _"That one was on the house for defeating the "Brass Knuckle". That youngin' sure was a trouble maker."_ The bartender said as he wipped out a glass. The man in the black cloak merely looked at the bartender with his luminous gray eyes before leaving out of the bar.

The sun would be setting soon. One could tell by the bright orange and pinkish colro that the sky displayed. The cloaked man began walking down the street at a rather accelerated pace. "It's nearly time." The man said under his breath. 

All of a sudden the cloaked man stopped. His luminous gray eyes grow a bit larger as he looks around suspiciosly. In the distance, Hawkins, Makoto, Su Lin, and Korver were seen making their way to Mocktown. "They...they located me. I didn't anticipate this." The man said as he ducked back into the bar. 

The cloaked man punched a pirate in the bar who then punched another pirate. Rinse, lather, and repeat. A bar fight broke out. The cloaked man quickly left that bar and proceeded to another where he continued the same process in numerous other bars. Soon, most of Mocktown was in an uproar, making it nearly impossible to spot him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 11, 2009)

-Cristo Cathedral-

A sick twisted smile spits Victor?s lips as he looks at all the vivid wall paintings and pastels  that depict all manners of religious things. Angels, demons and vivid depictions of  both Heaven and Hell. This church was going to make this much too easy for Victor to complete the way Grimm wanted the kid done in. Victor briefly pauses at the bottom of the stairwell and squats. Picking up the Cardinal?s ceremonial hat Victor peers up.  ?You praying to your god now? Victor says in a dark voice as he drops the hat back to the ground as he stands back up.  ?Has he forsaken you?? Victor adds as he steps on the hat as he starts up the stairs. The heavy thuds of his boots echo up to the upper floor as his voice trails behind it.  ?If your god loves you why did he allow you to fall into the hands of a man like me?? Victor growls as he allowed his Ax to scrape along the walls. 

Ann pushes the Cardinal behind her as she positions herself near the entrance to the well. ?Be strong Martin. The lord will see us through this.? Ann urges as she pulls the large bull whip from her lower back. Martin shakes his head. ?Yes Ann. You?re right.? He shakily says as he pulls himself behind a large pillar as the heavy thuds of Victor?s boots get ever closer. As his form walks though the entrance the cracking of the whip can be heard followed by the sound of steel hitting wood as the whip tightens around Victor?s weapon hand. With a tug Ann pulls Victor off balance and to his knees. ?You?re a fool. Assaulting an enemy on higher ground. Now you?ve lost your weapon and your only chance to live.? She says as she  plants her left foot across Victor?s face. Victor?s head snaps to the right as a laugh rises from his throat.  ?Who ever said I need my ax to kill you two.? Victor says with a snap.

Ann has little time to react much less rebuttal what Victor had said as he quickly wraps his arm around a greater potion of the whip and pulls her toward him. With a heavy jab Victor brings his left hand across Ann?s jaw. With a -ugh- Ann head snaps back as she stumbles and falls to the ground. With that same sick smile Victor shakes his arm causing the whip to fall to the ground.  ?Yes, this will do for you woman.? Victor says as he looks over an image painted on the wall as he stands. Standing back up he walks toward the wall. Once he reaches it he turns back to Ann as she pulled herself back to he knees as she rubbed her jaw.  ?Peinto,Peinto no Yomigae.? Victor says softly as he rubbed his left hand across the wall leaving dark streaks. The wall starts to shift and bulge as armored clad arms extend from the wall. Then in an uniformed step five sets of feet hit the ground followed shortly by another uniformed step. 

Five soldiers from another time steps from wall carrying a large wooden cross. The heavy lumber is dropped with a loud *thud* that rocks the floor causing Ann to fall back to here knees as she tries to stand. With a military salute they stand in attention awaiting Victor?s orders like good little drones. Waving his right hand in Ann?s direction Victor speaks.  ?Take charge of her.? Victor says as he drops the motioning hand back to his side kicking his coat back. The soldiers are swift and immediate in their actions as the surround Ann and lift her up by the arms and hold her in place. Victor rounds them as he makes his way over to the pillar where Martin was. With a quick movement he grabs Martin by the left arm as he tried to flee. Pulling the boy close he turns back toward Ann. ?Martin!? Ann screams as she fights the grip of the soldiers. A sadistic smile crosses Victor?s lips.  ?Martin? That is a strong name boy. Do you feel as strong as it?? Victor ask as he grabs the boy by the chin. ?Be strong, God has a plan!? Ann says as she tries reassure Martin as tears streamed down his face.

 ?God? Where is your God at now Martin. You are caught. One of your body guards is dead and the other is about to die. Where is he now Huh? Playing pool? Taking a nap?? Victor mocks as he rolls the young boys head from side to side. ?Go..God works in mysterious ways mis..mister. His reasoning is beyond ours.? The boy chokes out. A shallow laugh escapes Victor?s lips as he lays his left hand on the boy?s head.  ?Well see if you still believe in your loving God in a while.? Victor says darkly as black ink runs down from his fingertips on his left and up from his right. The ink crawls across the boy?s face and circles around his eyes forcing them to stay open.  ?I?ll break you then send you to hell with those that would be in charge of your safety.? Victor scowls as he looks up to the soldiers.  ?Twenty lashes.? Victor orders. The soldiers snap too and quickly stretch Ann out by the arms. Victor forces Martins head toward her as another of the soldiers pulls a Gladius out.

With a quick motion the soldier cuts Ann?s leather shirt from it?s end to the neck lining. Sheathing his weapon the guard then part the leather exposing her bare back. Stepping to the side another steps forward. Off his side he pulls a short whip out known as a cat of nine tails. It unfurls as he opens three of his fingers. The whip is a dastardly weapon. In the lower ends were all sorts of nasty objects. Jagged rocks, broken glass, twisted bronze and copper, rusted nails and other harmful things. The solider grunts as he pulls back with his hand. The whip like a snake follows the path as the soldier snaps his arm forward. With a crack the whip rockets forward. Martins shaky eyes sees the whole ordeal in slow motion. He follows the whip as it comes down. With a thud the whip hits her exposed flesh and wraps around. With a yank the soldier pulls back ripping the many things in it through her skin. Martin is snapped out of his daze by Ann?s bloody scream as chunks of meat are ripped from her body. Each strike is worth nine and nine crimson bands whelp up on Ann?s back as the soldier pulls back again. Then with another snap forward the whip is smashed across Ann?s back again.

With every lashing more meat is pulled from her body. Internal bleeding starts as the whip digs deeper into her. Tears stream down Martin?s face as he tries to move. But he can?t and with each blood curdling scream the hope and courage he had  faded a little more. By the time the twentieth lash hits, 180 in all,  and is pulled away Ann is a bloody mess and shaking violently. Blood pools in several places below her as the fifth soldier walks forward. Draping a white cloth over her shoulders he then grabs her by the hair of hear head and lifts it so she can see Victor.  ?See that boy. That is hopelessness that is despair.? Victor says as he squeezes the boy?s cheeks. Spitting blood at Victor Ann speaks. ?You may break my body monster. But you?ll never break our faith.? She weakly asserts.  ?She can still talk. Well we?ll see if the boy can hold out though this. Crucify her.? Victor barks.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2009)

Meanwhile, Around the rest of Cristo-

BOOM!!!!!! five priests drop to the ground. These priests seem different from the other five, something about them ... Their white robes cover them from head to toe. They all stand at least six foot two, the tallest being a massive eight foot man. "Oh?" Alvi Desperato Turns his head, The eight foot man stands before him. "Seems like i just killed one of you a few moments ago." he raises his knuckle blades. 

A man standing 6'6 drops behind Dread Growth. "You think i'm afraid of you." Dead pulls his Naginata from the body of an old man. "I don't have any fears of this town."  Another man drops behind Martin, The spooniest of bards. "MY my! this is more interesting then the time i fought the giant midgets of new elswood!" He raised his saxophone and grinned. Two more drop behind Rick Morte and Catherine Lussuria. "I suppose... this will be tough..." The blind women sighed.

Meanwhile with Grimm and Michael-

"Are you sure you want him to fight the cardinal?" Michael asked his captain. "The holy men do not concern me." He commented as he walked through the town. "I need a man of great standing... Someone who could manipulate the cardinal.. There's only one group here that could do that." His eyes gazed upon the marine base. "I've got a new ability i would like to test." 

He raised his hand and grinned. "You got a new ability!?" Michael's jaw dropped. "I'M SHOCKED!" Grim sighed. "It's something i've been testing on the crew as they slept, That is the only time it will work." He continued his walk towards the base. "What is it?" Michael asked. "Realm of Chaos."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 11, 2009)

*Mihkal Tober VS Hotaru Kaishio*

Hotaru dived to the side but her reactions were dulling and Mihkal opened a small gouge on her back with his claws. Hotaru tried to counter attack with a fireball but Mihkal was long gone and the shot missed horribly. "Come now love" Mihkal said as he glided effortlessly near the canopy line. "It would be cruel to continue this" Mihkal said seriously, "please lets just call it quits." "Never" Hotaru snorted defiantly as she got to her feet.

"I need energy" Hotaru screamed in her head as Mihkal continued to open more and more wounds. Suddenly an idea that was so obvious clicked in Hotaru's head. Feeling stupid for not thinking of it earlier but also pleased a half smile split her face. Hotaru dove out of the way of another dive bomb attack from Mihkal and released a fire ball. But this was not aimed at Mihkal, it was aimed at the trees directly above Hotaru.

"Whoa, wild shot love" Mihkal screeched commenting on what appeared to be a horrible miss. The fireball burst through the branches above Hotaru and a small amount of sun light began to stream through. However it was so minute Hotaru couldn't even feel the effects. "Not enough" Hotaru panted collapsing to her knees in exhaustion. "If only I could get off one more" Hotaru thought desperately, "if I can muster one more I can win!" Hotaru screamed to herself.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 11, 2009)

-Cristo Cathedral- 

The words “Crucify her” echo though both Martin and Ann’s ears as they both start to struggle. But Victor has a firm grasp on Martin and isn’t letting go and Ann is too weak from the beating she just took to do anything about it. Martin tries to look away as Soldiers pull Ann up by the arms but his head is locked in place by Victor’s vice like grip. The soldiers work quickly and silently as two grab the cross and pull the patibulum from the stipe. Resting the patibulum on the ground they focus on the stipes as the prep to raise it upright. The fifth soldier pulls out rope as they lay Ann’s arms and shoulders across the patibulum. Martin can only look on as Ann is tied to the  cross bar. In the back ground he can see that the other two have somehow knocked a hole into the wooden floor and have erected and are securing the stipe.

Ann tries to pull her arms free as she spies the soldier on her right pull a hammer and two seven inch long iron nails from a pouch on his belt. Then she feels a pressure on he chest as the soldier on her left pushes down on her so she cannot move. Martin starts to cry as he sees the first of the two nails moved into place over her wrist. As the hammer is drawn back Marin holds his breath. *CLANG* Blood flows from Ann’s wrist as she screams loudly. *CLANG* the second heavy blows drives the nail completely through Ann’s wrist and into the wood. Ann screams again as she allows her head to bounce off the floor. *CLANG* Ann screams again as the vibration off the blow courses though her body causing more blood to flow as the nail slides through her wrist. *CLANG* the first nail is driven. Tears streams down Ann’s face as she screams loudly again.

 “One down. Two to go.” Victor whispers in Martin’s ears as the soldier moves around to Ann’s other arm. “If..if I denounce my god, will you sp…spare her?” Martin squeezes out as he tries to turn his head again. A vile snicker escapes  Victors lips as he leans in close again.  “Sorry your holiness. It doesn’t work that way.” Victor says as the hammer falls down on the head of the nail. *Clang* Blood flows from a fresh new wound as Ann screams turn  horse. *CLANG/Thud* the sound of the nail hitting the wood can be heard as Ann’s face twist in pain as she screams again. *CLANG* Wood splinters tearing more flesh causing Ann to scream again as she allows her head to drop back to the ground. *CLANG* The second nail is driven and Ann is given a short reprieve as the soldiers prep the next step of the execution. At this point Ann’s breathing is heavy and pained and it hurts Martin to just look on her brutalized frame. The slapping of flesh on wood draws his attention to the stipe. It was ready.

Three soldiers surround Ann and bend over to her. Then in one motion the lift her and the patibulum. Working her back they lift the beam up causing her to stretch out. She grunts in pain as the bar is placed on top of the stipe and then dropped into place. The jarring causes Ann to seize up in pain as the solders grab her feet. Pulling her shoes off they bend her knees and place one foot on top of the other and are pushed up against the wood as a third nail is produced. Centering the nail on the top of the feet it is struck hard by the hammer. Ann screams again as blood flows from her feet. The blows rain down with greater and greater force and soon the deed is done as Ann crucifixion is now set in it’s final stages. Victor holds Matins face firm as he forces the boy to watch the whole agonizing show.  “Why is your God so cruel to allow this to happen?” Victor ask as he forces Martin to continue to watch as the soldiers mindlessly stand guard.   

Some time pass and Martin finally realizes that Ann is going to die and gives up. As the boy’s body goes limp Victor realizes that his tactics are taking their toll on the boy’s psyche.  “Finish it.” Victor barks as he pulls the boy back to his feet. The soldiers snap too and proceed to the final steps. With their hammers they break Ann’s legs below the knee making it to where she cannot pull herself up to breath. In her already weakened state the suffocation is quick and painful as she struggles to get what little air into her lungs that she can. In ten minutes her head bows. A spear is picked up and thrust into her chest causing blood and water to flow from her heart. The death confirmed Victor’s smile widens as the black ink retracts from the boy’s  eyes. With a kick he sends Martin into Ann’s legs.  “Guard the stairwell.” Victor says as he stretches. The guards obey and leave the cross and stand by the entrance to the stairs.    “Your God is still loving and kind and righteous. Right?” Victor sneers as he takes a step forward. Pulling himself from the cross Martin turns to Victor. Tears feel his eyes as they cut to the other door. 

With a sprint Martin takes off and runs through the door. Victor follows slowly behind as he runs his hands across the wall  “Peinto,Peinto no Yomigae.” Victor softy says as those same black streaks are left. Walking though the door Victor spies the young Cardinal pressed up against the railing of the balcony.  “You scared boy?” Victor spits. But Martin doesn’t say a word. But he was visibly shaking.  “Of course you are. And sometimes fear is the appropriate response.” Victor says as he enters the room. “What are you?” Martin ask as he peers over his left shoulder.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 11, 2009)

-With The LTP-

"Hey." Jason and the rest of his group wave. "Sorry we're late."
"It's about damn time!"  Bolt taps his heels on the ground and footblades stick out of his shoes.  He then stands on his hands and spins, slicing and kicking away another half dozen angels.
"They took Nolan and Anax!
"Crap!  He slices his sword again, sending another group of angels flying into the white ocean.
Kama suddenly appears in a puff of smoke, and the men behind him fall unconscious.  He puts his hand on his chin and ponders for a moment.  "This must be the work of that _God_ we were told about from that guy..."
"Wait.  You heard about him too?"
"How did you guys hear about it!?"
"Some burly sweaty man at some factory told us about it,"  Kayne said bluntly.
"He seemed quite concerned about it," Timor added.
"Tat's funny.  Because we had some beautiful half-naked lass tell us all about it."
Bolt freezes in place and his ear twitches.  "Wait... you guys talked... to a beautiful... half-naked woman?..."
Joseph suddenly jumped in.  "Man, you would of loved it!  The whole town was full of them!"
"GOD DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!"  Suddenly, the angels around Bolt fly off into the air.  "This is bullshit!  WHY DID _THEY_ GET TO GO TO THE CITY OF NAKED LADIES WHILE WE HAD TO GO TO SAUSAGEVILLE!?"
"THIS IS HARDLY THE TIME FOR THIS!"
"IT PISSES ME OFF SO MU-"  At that moment, angels began grabbing his arms and legs while he was preoccupied with the thought of missing out on seeing half naked angels.  "Oi!  Let go!"  They then began to pull and tug and take him away.  "SON OF A BITCH!"
"Chris!"  Belle then takes out an arrow and aims at Bolt's body.  "Angel's Snare."  The arrow shoots out at Bolt with a rope attached to it.  It then begins to wrap around his waist.  Belle begins to pull on it, trying to drag him back.  "You aren't getting away that easily."  She tries to pull him back, but the angels out number her and begin to drag her too.  "Little help here!"

Quickly, Nick gets in front of Belle and Kama, Jason and Kayne grab the remaining rope behind her.  Nick wraps the rope around his arm to get a better grip.
"Why the hell are we doing this!?  Nick then shakes his head.  "He needs our help!  Just pull!"
As the group begin to pull Bolt back, an angel jumps in front of Belle, and slices the rope right behind Nick.  Nick then flies forward, with his arm wrapped around the rope, and heads straight for Bolt and more angels.
"THIS IS WHY WE SHOULDN'T HAVE HELPED!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2009)

_Wilbur Cove_

Amongst the many legends of the Grand Line, Wilbur Cove was one of the most infamous. Tales of the existence of a secret city of Scholars dated back hundreds of years. Some say that it was established by exiles from all over the world persecuted for their quest for knowledge. Others say Wilbur Cove was a fortress from the Blank Century, abandoned for reasons unknown. 

Nevertheless, Wilbur Cove did exist. On Codice Island was a massive river that lead towards a labarynthine cave. At the center of the cave was a whirlpool, which worked in the same manner as the one that connected Enies Lobby, Marineford and Impel Down. One of the men who worked on the gates of justice designed the hidden pathway that would lead to Wilbur Cove, if one can answer the riddle, and if not, then the whirlpool will finish you off.

"Simple. It's a spoon." Yumi said. 

A pair of doors opened, creating a strong current that propelled the Windy Dirge into a third door. 

"Are we there yet?" Cass asked. 

"Almost." Ruru replied. 

The Dirge traversed a lightless tunnel, until they reached another door. 

An old man was standing on a balcony next to the door, holding a pail.

"The toll's 2000 berri a head."

Ruru turned into his hybrid zoan form and flew towards the old man. He gave him a couple of pearls, several gold bars and a silver scepter.

"That'll do." The old man pulled a lever, and at once the door opened, letting in light into the tunnel.

Inside was a large city within a cavern. Up above, the stone ceiling seemed to glow a faint yellow, imitating sunlight.

"So, we're here." Rek said, coming out from belo deck with a trio of crewmen, each carrying a tablet. 

"Who could've thought a city like this could exist here..." Yumi said.

"Impressive. I wonder if there's any gambling dens here." Greize thought.

"Pretty." Cass remarked as she watched the ceiling above glow faintly.

"Rekkie-poo this place is beautiful." Elza said.

"I've seen better." Matyr scoffed, though his eyes were still fixed on the ceiling above, as he had never seen anything like it.

He looked at the others and smirked. Aside from Jun and Ruru no one else had ever been here."It's been a while since we've been in the Pale City, right Ruru?"

The old butler nodded


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 12, 2009)

*Katana Island*
Yingoru aimlessly wondered across the artic mountain while shivering. He had a nasty expression on his face that has anger written all over it. Icicles hang from his nose and even his eyelashes. His sword is by his side where it usually is. After hearing Lord Hander's message through his collar about a race, yingoru became even more angry. He thought Katana Island was where he would duel all types of swordsmen not carry his competition in a race.

"Wait till' I find that fuckin' Lord Hander person. First he brings me to this dumbass island, then he interrupts my duel with the wench, AND THEN he launches me onto a fuckin' snowy mountain. I'M GOING TO CUT YOUR FUCKING HEAD OFF!" Yingoru bellowed into the sky. "YOU HEAR THAT HANDER?" Yingoru is of course unaware that Lord Hander is a world noble. 

Suddenly runbling is heard as a great deal of snow began to descend upon Yingoru. "Avanlanche. A FREAKIN' AVALANCHE."

*Marine Base Magma*
The smoke and dirt slowly starts to clear out of the air revealing a large crater. Tatsu Brimtale flies out of the crater with bruises across his body. The dragon looks weary, but he's well enough to continue on if need be. Though, in the crater was Commander Rago. He had taken the brunt of the powerul attack. 

Rago's body then twitched and he slowly but surely began to climb out of the crater. His body was decorated with bruises and blood. He was panting heavily. Tatsu, along with the surrounding marines had a look of surprise on their face. How could this man get up after taking so many devestating attacks from this dragon? Where did he find the stamina and endurance to continue on? The question was easily answered.

"Aye! When I'm fighting for justice, I'll never give up, pirate! Rago said as he panted. "Aye! You pirates are all the same. All you do is cause trouble for the common folk who try to live an honest and peaceful life. You slaughter the innocent and steal from the good. There's no such thing as a GOOD PIRATE!" Rago declared. 

Rago continued to advance towards Tatsu. "Aye! As long as I serve under the name of justice, I'll never forfeit to pirate."


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2009)

*Sailing from a jungle island on the Grandline...*

"Intolerable!" 

The marines, with their white shirts and caps etched out with black X's (as they were forced to do), quickly dodged the black treasure chest that was tossed at them. 

"Absolutely unacceptable!" They dodged another one that punched clear through the wall behind it. The squeaky voice spoke on. "After two days on this god forsaken island all you bring back is this!?!"

A rather large chest was tossed directly at the men and one unfortunate fellow caught it in the chest. Luckily, she didn't toss that one as hard as the others. The marine was only knocked out.. and the chest burst open to reveal a wealth of sparkling gold doubloons with some god's image subscribed onto it.

A small girl in a pirate outfit far too big for her huffed and puffed in strained rage. One marine dared to speak.   

"B-but my lady! The coins are pure gold and they’re very old!" 

In an instant the man was sent flying though the wall not too far behind that other treasure chest. The girl hollered out with her fist still extended. 

I'M A TENRYUUBITO, YOU FOOLISH HUMAN! The blood of the Celestial Dragon's courses these veins! I wouldn't take a wad of beri from a commoner in white gloves!* HOW. DARE. YOU *SUGGEST I SHOULD BE SATISFIED WITH THE BOUNTY OF JUNGLE BABIES AND SAVAGES!"

The rest of the marines-turned-pirates shook in their boots as they stood before the tiny queen who paced back and forth in her huge room littered with adorable stuffed things, shiny expensive things and wanted posters of cute pirates. She was shouting things barely decipherable at this point. She was beginning to look a little red and that was never a good sign.

“Give me red rubies and black pearls! Give me necklaces that sparkle with topaz and sapphire! Give me diamond goblets off-set with aquamarine rims! And Emerald.. HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SINCE I’VE SEEN EMERALD!?! ITS MY BIRTHSTONE! IT DEFINES ME!!! WHERE ARE MY EMERALDS!?!?!” 

The room began to quake from her violent whining. She grabbed her head and grinded her teeth as though it pained her to get so upset. She suddenly moved over to her dresser and picked up one of her hand cannons. She waved it threateningly at the band of would-be pirates before her, each one begging mercy when the barrel fell in their direction. 

“Whose idea was it to come here?!?! WHOSE THE DEAD MAN WHO THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD IDEA TO MAKE PORT ON THIS DAMNED ROCK!?! *WHO? WWHHHOO?!?!?!*” 

“I-it was your idea, ma' lady!” One of them blurted.

The crazed preteen blinked twice… and then her face contorted in a way that only an exorcist wouldn’t be troubled by. Her red freckles could hardly be seen as her entire face turned that same color. 

*“RRRAAARRGGGHHHH!!!”* 

Then the little volcano erupted. She banged off pistol shots in the air before beating the blasted gun against the ground until it fell apart. She threw pillows that left imprints in the walls, ripped out sections of her hair, bit whole chunks out of her furniture and beat her fist into her massive bed until the frame beneath the mattress split. She did this all on the strength of one ear-splitting scream.

“My lady! You’ll destroy the ship if you get any madder! Hit the Angry Wall, we beg you!” 

The enraged girl retained enough sense to follow good advice. Wouldn’t do sailing about in a torn-up ship. She ran to the right of the bed over to a wall of triple-reinforced steel that had many old dents in it. She proceeded to create some more, delivering vicious blows to it with the wrath of hell behind tiny fists. Her entire body was now a dreadful red. The pirates dare to speak some more.

“Please my lady try to calm down!” 

*“I…”* 

She threw her head into the steel wall without regard and pulled away. A huge dent was left. 

*“AM…”* 

She delivered another headbutt, deepening the dent and pulling her head away with a big spot of blood.

*“CALM!!!”* 

(Images freezes as steel cracks from her third heabutt.) 

*Becky Smithson. 
Captain of the High Queen Pirates 
Tenryuubito runaway*

_______ 

_"Seems the little monster took a look at the fortune of gold we brought back."_

The fat man in a business suit mused in his mind, absently cooling his hoggish face with a fan as he sweated to an impossible amount. He sat on a beach chair on the deck of The Golden Future, one pirate behind him with an umbrella while another sprayed him with cologne every 5 minutes. The ship was just sailing away from the island they plundered.

"It sure is hot out today.." 

It wasn't hot at all. 

Beside the two who were catering to him, three other former marines stood at attention around him at all times just because he could make them do so. All 5 pirates had wooden clamps over their noses to block the smell. It didn't work much at all. 

"I better go down and check on the Captain before she does some real damage." The pirate, his face green with revulsion from the stench just like the others, began to take off.

"No. She'll be fine. You are needed here." The fat man spoke darkly. 

The pirate's hope of escaping the fat man's scent was crushed. He frowned and got back in position. The one next to him lost it. 

"Arrghh, I can't take it any longer! I won't!" 

The fat man glared in insult as the pirate jumped off the side of the boat into the freezing water. He preferred to go over board then to endure his stench! 

Immediately a few pirates ran to the side where he jumped with life raft and rope in their hands. 

"DON'T." 

They froze. The fat man in pinstripe and monocle stood, cigarette holder held between teeth. His entire suit was dark with sweat stains. It dripped in clots the size of small puddles in the wake of his steps. He walked with purpose to the side of the ship. 

"Rifle." 

A pirate tossed him a weapon. The man aimed at the pirate and shot 3 rounds into the sea. 2 hit the pirate's arms. He wouldn't be able to swim now. 

"To you who tried to help him. Stand right here and watch until he goes under." He ordered while taking a drag. His hands were gloved. "No mercy for people who can't stand pressure. No mercy for bleeding hearts either." 

He began to walk away from the screaming and drowning pirate as his men scowled at his back. 

"Phew. It sure is hot today."

(Images freezes as the fat man tosses the rifle back to the pirate) 

*Amerigo Vespucci 
First Mate of the High Queen Pirates 
Sweat Man*

__________________ 

As was common in the Grand Line, the sky suddenly went black and clouds pregnant with rain water began to form. Seconds later, a brutal storm tossed the Golden Future about and all on deck were ordered to retreat to their quarters below. All except one, of course. 

"Argh! Scared of a little water are ya?!?! HAHAHAHA!"

Hard rain cascaded down his battle-damaged body as he hung, crucifix-style, to the bow of The Golden Future. He didn't seem to mind. 

"Not used to gettin' a little wet ya lanblubbers?!?! Ya hermits run into yer shells whenever the fun really begins!!?! HAHAHAHAHA-oh-oh, that's right! Ya wanted a navigator didn't ya, lass!?! Well here's what I can gather about our current position.. wer in the middle of a storm right now! HAHAHAHA!!!"

His voice had an indescribable menace. His one good eye bore no pupil. The type of man who makes babies cry when he passes by, this one. Lightning struck everywhere.

"ARGH, as long as yer all down there would ya mind bringin' me some of that good Mariejois booze!?! I HAVEN'T DRUNKEN IN DAYS!"

That part really seemed to tickle the old man as he roared with open mouth. The crew was learning to ignore him.

"Yeah, that's right! I'm making some demands tonight, ya scurvy dogs! I WANT RUM, A ROOM AND A RIPE YOUNG WHORE! I REQUIRE A PEACE OFFERING, YA HEAR?! YA BETTER GIVE ME YER SACRIFICE AND SAY YER PRAYERS! Because when I get outta here... HAHAHAHA!!!" 

He seemed incapable of finishing his statement because of his laughter, like someone who had a really funny story to tell but couldn't finish it because he kept stopping to laugh.

"Because when I get outta here HAHAHAH"

A huge wave crashed against the ship and submerged the old man for a moment. He was still laughing when the waters receded. 

"When *I* get outta here HAHAHAHAH" 

Another wave hit him. Seaweed covered his body.

"BECAUSE WHEN I GET OUTTA HERE *HAHAHAHA!!!!!"*

(Image freezes as a lightning bolt flashes, illuminating the old man in the middle of a deep laugh.) 

*Biblor The Bleeder Weisely 
Navigator of the High Queen Pirates 
Hell's Flying Squirrel
Canceled Bounty: 83 Million*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 12, 2009)

-Sailing from a Jungle Island in the Grand Line-

**BA-BAAAMMM**

The ashes fall from a lit cigarette as the whole room reverberates and shakes.  A man bathed in shadows looks up to the ceiling of his workshop as tools fall from wooden pegs on the wall. Taking another drag the man pulls his right hand from the skull he is working on. His thumb and pointer finger squeeze the around the cigarette right above the filter. His lips release it as it is pulled away. He blows out a white stream of smoke as he puts the skull on his work bench with his left hand. A moment later he pulls that hand up to his eyes and squeezes the bridge of his nose.  “By the sounds of it. She’s throwing another fit.” The man says with drearily. Pulling the smoke back to his lips he bites down on it. Pulling his hand away he allows it to fall to the table. It come to rest on a pair of pliers. 

The metal of the tool softly scrapes across the table as his fingers wrap around them. Clattering sounds of metal on metal is heard as the pliers are lifted. Then with a firm grip the man wraps his hand around the skull and rolls it slightly so the teeth are exposed. With a steady hand the teeth of the tools are brought down on the left incisor of the skull. With a gentle twist to the left followed by a rock to the right the man starts to slowly pull the tooth free. 

**BA-BAAAMMM** 

The whole room shakes more violently this time. The pliers slip chipping the tooth in the commotion. A depressed look crosses the mans face as he peers down at the broker enamel.  “Well. That sounded like the ’Angry Wall’” The man said with a depressed tone.  “at least it’s being close to being over.” he adds as his head slumps down. Rolling the skull he peers to the ceiling as he takes little puffs off the cigarette that he had rolled to the side of his mouth. Looking back to the skull he move the pliers over to the other incisor and clamps down. This with a firm pull he yanks the tooth free in one pull. He wasn’t going to take a chance this time. Lifting the skull as he examined the tooth he tosses it into a bin full of the things. Plucking the tooth free from the metal grasp he drops the pliers to the table with a -thud, thud-. 

Moving his hand to the necklace around his neck he lifts up and pulls it over his head. Rolling the teeth around the looks to see if the tooth meet the grade. A sour look falls over his face as he realized the tooth was  too decayed to display. Grumbling the man stands from his bench. Shoving the tooth in one of his many pockets the man slips the necklace back around his head and allowed it to fall back into place. As he pulled his hand free from his pocket the man turns. The blood smeared over his leather apron shimmers in the dim light as he makes his way over to a wall.  The sounds of chains rubbing against wood can be heard as a figure of a man comes into view. The man appeared to be a native of the island the crew was just on. “Please sir, I am no use to you . I beg you to let me go.” A smile breaks the man’s lips as he pulls his left hand up to the mans face. 

Gripping the native’s jaw the mans shakes his head side to side gently.  “Don’t you want to help me figure out how to put a man back together successfully?” is the question that is asked. Sweat forms on the man’s brow as he follows the man’s free hand lift up to his face. The darkness is illuminated as the shape of a small knife is stitched together in the man’s hand. As the scalpel fills in the man moves it closer to the man’s face. “Please sir, I don’t want to die!” the native begs.  “I’m sorry but a live subject is so hard to come by with the Captain. I can’t pass this opportunity up.” is the reply as the reflection of the razor sharp blade appears in the condemned man’s eyes. When it seemed that all hope was lost three solid knock echoed through the room.

-Knock, Knock, Knock-

A frustrated look crosses the mans face as he blew a stream of smoke in the prisoners face. The scalpel shatters as the man releases it. Pulling from the native the man pulls his left hand up to what little was left of the cigarette in his mouth. Pulling it free he drops it to the floor. As his hand dropped back down he steps on the smoldering butt and twist his foot putting it out. With a sigh he pulls the apron off and drapes it over a large peg.  Coming.” he says in a loud almost annoyed tone. The shuffling of his feet is heard as he makes his way over to the door. Reaching out he grasp the knob in his left hand and twist. After the door creaks open what he sees is one of the would be Pirate Marines. In the mans left hand was a bag which he lifts and hands toward the man. Cautiously taking the bag the man opens it and peers into it. On the inside was the remains of one the Captain’s hand cannons. 

(frame freezes as the man pulls his head back up from looking in the bag with an annoyed expression on his face) 

* William Sullivan
Shipwright/Mechanic 
Trace Man*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2009)

With Dread Growth-

  CLANG!!! ?W?what the hell!?? The young pirate is tossed into a building breaking through the other side. ?Guh?? He stands up and wipes the blood from his forehead. ?What power?.? He coughs. ?Gods love saved me from a life of torment.? The massive 6?6 man stands above him. ?I am Evler.? He slides his hood back, his right eye socket is completely empty. ?Former bounty, 60million Beli.? Dread spins his Naginata and takes a deep breath. ?You?re a pirate who chose to follow god?? He asked. ?I was selfish and self destructive. It was gods love that saved me from death.? 

  Dread nodded. ?I?ll remember that when I remove your head from your body.?  The boy charges forward but is knocked away again by a massive force. ?GUAH!? He crashes through five stands and one house. ?The holy cross.? Evler slams a massive cross into the ground. ?Do you think you can defeat one of the holders of the holy relics?? 

  With Alvi-

?SATAN?S PUNISHMENT!? He throw a right straight with his knuckle blades, connecting with the eight foot mans stomach. ?Eh?? His arm begins to bleed. ?It? rebounded on me?? He thought to himself. ?Are you finished?? The massive man grabbed a large golden blade from his back, it seemed to be the same size of Alvi. ?Shit.? SLAM!!!!!!!!!! The blade smashed the ground into chunks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 12, 2009)

*Kenneth vs. Jessie...*
Jessie smirks as her mallet throw hits Kenneth dead on in the face, knocking him down for what she assumes is a knockout. "Great shot if I do say so myself!"  she exclaims with satisfaction. However as Kenneth lays on the ground he stirs much to her surprise. 

Kenneth’s left leg moves as he pulls himself back up to his full height. A smile again crosses his lips as his left hand moves up to his face. With  a swipe he brushes the blood away that was trickling from his nose.  “That was a nice attack mah bonny lassie. But ya have t’ do better then that.” Kenneth remarks as he counters. 

Jessie's eyes widen with surprise. Few can take that kind of a shot and get back up, "Oh this guy is tough," she mutters. 

With a grunt Kenneth brings his right hand high above his head. Balling his fist Kenneth’ muscles begin to tense as his smile faded to a scowl. Quickly dropping to a knee Kenneth pulls his fist to the ground at incredible speed.  “Impact Point!” Kenneth yells as he transfers kinetic energy into this fist which sinks into the ground. With a rumble a large crater is formed as a powerful pressure wave erupts toward the Pirate as large chunks of earth are thrown high into the air.

The ground under Jessie's feet shakes violently and she tries to steady herself. "Copycat!" she yells at Kenneth in annoyance. Referring to him using his own earth shaking attacking against her. The earth around her flies into the air as the pressure waves hits her. Jessie slams her remaining giant mallet in front of her body as a makeshift shield but the impact still blasts her backwards, rattling the bones in her body and causing her to roll end over end across the debris field, as jagged pieces of earth and rock rain all about her and cut into her exposed arms and legs. 

Jessie grimaces in pain and manages to right herself onto her feet and she tosses her mallet at Kenneth as she flips around. She still slides backwards however and needs to brake her momentum. "Time to put on the breaks!" she exclaims, suddenly digging her right metal plated fist deep into the ground to halt her momentum with a whiplash like halt that would brake most peoples necks. 

"This guy reminds me of a Marine I once fought," Jessie mutters to herself. Vivid recollections of Garrick pummeling her to a bloody pulp flashing into her mind.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 13, 2009)

*-LTP-*

Paegun looks around as the swarm of angels appears never ending, "Did we do something wrong?!  What the hell is your problem?!"

A small group of angels appears in front of him, "You came from the Blue Sea.  That is where the problem lies."

Paegun jumps into the air and begins to spin, "Reaper Whirlwind!"

The wind that surrounds Paegun's body begins to suck in angels within a 5 meter radius of him.  The angels that are sucked in are then immediately knocked back outwards and Paegun lands on the ground, "How much longer do we have to keep fighting?!  Does anybody have any idea on what to do?!"

Joseph appears by Paegun and puts his sword in it's sheathe, "Change into your Jumping Rat form or whatever.  It's time for a Nonki combo."

Paegun begins to transform into a Kangaroo but stops halfway, revealing his hybrid form.  In Paegun's hybrid form he has large ears, large legs, a long nose, and he's covered in fur.  Joseph climbs onto Paegun's back, "Jump."

Paegun jumps as high as he can and the duo have a good distance between them and the angels.  Joseph holds out both of his arms and aims at the large group of angels, "Not yet."

Paegun and Joseph begin to fall quickly towards the ground, "I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to land safely."

Joseph keeps eying the angels and the duo falls faster and faster towards the ground, "Now.  Cannon Expel!"

A large amount of cannonballs shoot out of Joseph's hands and make contact with the group of angels.  The angels are sent flying into the air.  Paegun lands face first on the ground and Joseph walks across his back in front of the remaining angels, "Come on."

Paegun gets up from the ground and rubs his face, "You didn't have to step on my back."

*-Lazy Hunter-*

(Sooyoung vs. Green-haired Pirate and Stubby Pirate)

The two Pirates sprint towards Sooyoung with the Green-haired Pirate in front and the stubby one behind.  Sooyoung swings her sword at the Green-haired Pirate but he blocks with his pair of handcuffs, "Not good enough."

The Pirate punches at Sooyoung but she does a backflip and gets out of the way, "What are your names?"

The Green-haired Pirate raises an eyebrow and the short Pirate arrives gasping for air.  The Green-haired Pirate begins to speak, "I guess I'll tell you my name, it's Kenta.  The short one is Kazuki."

Sooyoung rushes in towards the two, she swings her sword at Kazuki but he blocks with his pair of large shivs, she then kicks Kenta backwards, "I've never had to deal with two opponents before, this'll be good practice."

(Jae-Sung's vs. Red-haired Pirate and Beret wearing Pirate)

Jae-Sung and the Re-haired Pirate are engaging in an intense swordfight, both trading blows with each other.  The two then lock their weapons with each other and stare at each other's faces, "You're pretty good, what's your name?"

The red-haired Pirate pushes Jae-Sung backwards and gets into a strange stance, "The name's Jikai."

The beret-wearing Pirate appears beside Jae-Sung with a pistol, "I'm Ryogi."

Jae-Sung looks to his side and dodges before a shot can be fired, "Damn."

(Tendou vs. Sumo Guy and Woman with sharp eyes)

Tendou appears before the sumo man and attempts to punch his stomach only for his hand to be in pain, "Damn, for a big guy, your stomach sure is hard."

The sumo thrusts his arm towards Tendou but Tendou manages to avoid the attack.  The sumo's arm impacts with the ground and leaves an extremely small crater, "Can't be hit by that now, can I?"

The woman appears behind Tendou and swings her metal rod down towards Tendou's head but he easily parries the attack and hops a good distancd between himself and the two, "You two are pretty scary, so who exactly are you?"

The woman tosses her hair backwards, "I'm Myoki, my large friend here is Genko.  We're going to be taking our leave from this hell if you don't mind."

Tendou smirks at the two, "You'll be going back into your cells."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 13, 2009)

With Black Star

The small group of marines charged him, the highest ranking one being the sole member staying behind.It seemed as if he wanted to evaluate Black's fighting prowess before taking action.

Half a dozen of marines, carrying sabers and rifles charged.The two armed with rifles strayed behind those other four with sabers."Charge!"The one ahead shouted.

He came in with a thrust that was sidestepped by Black, who then elbowed him to the ground.As the rockhard elbow bashed into the face of the marine, blood sprayed from his nose.

The next marine came in with a downwards slash, Black avoided this one as well.Spinning around and performing a leg sweep with his right heel.

He quickly closed the gap between him and the other two swordsmen with the "Ryuusei Supin!"He took a fighting stance, with his right hand ready to swing a hook and kept that stance while he activated his DF powers.A flame ignited from his right elbow and the force it produced caused him to spin rapidly.

Like a top he he spun towards the two last two swordsmen marines and with two right hooks he took them both down and then ended his spin.He was just in time as the last two marines were about to fire at him.

"Ryuusei Roketto!"He shouted as the flame from his elbow died and one on the sole of his left foot ignited, he was sent in the air, the bullets just barely missing him.He just gave it enough juice to evade and send him over to where the rifled marines were.He performed a front flip in the air and then slammed down both his heels.Each one hitting a shoulder and taking  the last two fodder marines down.

"Impressive."The leader commented."Took down each one with a single attack."As he said this he dropped his coat and did a warm up."Let's see how you handle this."His metallic prosthetic leg folded open, revealing a large blade hidden inside."Blade launcher!"He the top half of the blade shot out, a chain connecting it to the prosthetic leg.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2009)

*With the Blade Pirates....*

Kent roars, throwing Adam with such force that the knight crashes through several buildings before coming to a stop. "If you hurt anybody in my crew..." Kent snarls, smacking Adam back down as he tries to stand. "I will hunt you. And then I will kill you." He picks up Adam by the throat, as if to throw him, and then shrugs. "Aw hell. Why take the time?" His hand tightens like a vise against Adam's neck, and the knight's eyes nearly bug out of his sockets as he struggles for breath. His face turns red, and then blue, then purple, and then black. Kent waits for a few moments after Adam's eyes roll into the back of his head, and then tosses him away carelessly. He rubs his palms together and closes his eyes, brow furrowing in concentration. His hands and feet bust into flame, and a small fire pops up on his forehead as well. He steps out causally into the raging battle, hands in his pockets. "So....who's running this party?"

*With Karma and Prince....*

"Crazy bitch!"

"Jump!"

"I swear, if I get out of here alive, your ass will rot in Impel down for the rest of your fucking life!" Prince roars, leaping over a snow covered log.

"Boulder! Dodge left!" Karma shouts, yanking his hair to the left. Prince leaps, hitting the ground and taking off running back up the hill. "Good job! But there are trees up ahead!"

"OH HELL NO!" Prince swears. "What do I do?!"

"Left! Right! Right! Left! Left! Right! Right! Right! Le- NO RIGHT!" Prince slams head first into a tree and falls backwards, but somehow Karma manages to stay on his back and keep her sword up against his throat.

"Fall off, damn you!" Prince shouts, resuming the charge up the hill. "Just let me sleep!"

"Are you kidding?! This is my chance! My big brother already has an 89 million beri bounty!" Karma shrieks back. "Left! He's a captain of his own crew too! The Blade Pirates!" Prince misses a step and nearly falls on his face.

"You mean that Kent kid?"

"You know my brother?!"

"Shit, now I need to help you. I promised Kaya I'd look out for you. She read all the letters you wrote to Kent you know." Prince grits his teeth. "All right Karma! Here we go!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 13, 2009)

*Katana Island...*
Flynn trounces through the snow, shivering from the cold, and muttering curses under his breath, complaining about Helen. "What's wrong with you Legs...you don't know what you're missing....stupid ass blond..."

His teeth start to chatter and he realizes that he really needs to get the hell out of this place. "I need someone to carry me up this damn rock," he mumbles aloud. 

As he passes though a dense patch of trees he can hear voices just up ahead...

"Get off of me!" Shin tries to back away but he can't take his hands off him, "I-I can't! Whats the deal, it feels like I'm..."

Flynn narrows his eyes in recognition of the voice. The vacant intonation of  the words as if there's no brain behind them, plus the high pitched whining quality, its all a dead giveaway. As Flynn comes upon the source of the voices his eyes widen in surprise. 

"MEATHEAD-SAN!" he cries as he sees, Shin Yagami. The very man he beat during that rookie tournament several months ago, even though Flynn is the only one who sees it that way. There's also some strange ape looking guy who Shin hangs off of for some reason, but Flynn ignores him, well he doesn't even know who he is really. 

Flynn runs up to Shin and wraps his right arm around his shoulder as if they're old friends. "Hey Smokey," Flynn tells him, and he begins to rattle off a series of rapidfire questions, "So hows Annie? Does she talk about me often? Has she grown? (he means her chest size)  Has she turned 18 yet?" 

Flynn then turns towards the monkey looking fellow, thinking he's just a glorified packmule, "Hey guy you wanna carry me up too? How much do you charge?" 
_
Elsewhere on Katana Island..._
"GO LEFT, I SAID LEFT!!!" Helen screams frantically. 

"I AM GOING LEFT GODDAMMIT!!" Dreyri snarls back,  "Geez you're heavy. Lay off the snacks Blondie!"  

"If you can't handle it then let me carry you. We would've already finished this race already!" Helen retorts. 

Dreyri is blindfolded and carries Helen piggyback style up the winding mountain path towards the top. However Dreyri zig zags back and forth up the path, veering dangerously close to the edge that leads to a plunging abyss. 

Helen takes a deep breath, trying to keep herself from just kicking Dreyri off the mountain. She has no clue how his crew can deal with his annoying personality. As they race around a tight corner the path winds inward through a grove of trees and they sprint on. Dreyri however speeds straight towards an overhanging thorny tree branch, unable to see it or react do to his blindfold. 

"Tree branch right in your face....JUMP!" Helen exclaims. 

Dreyri bends his knees and somersaults over the branch, narrowly avoiding it by inches. The Swordsman spins around in the air and lands on the balls of his feet, springing forward without even missing a beat. 

Helen exhales in relief but then smiles, maybe this isn't so bad after all, "Good job!" she remarks. However she doesn't notice the trip wire up ahead hidden just above the snow line, between two trees. Dreyri runs right through it, snapping the line in two. 

*CLICK!*

Suddenly shuriken fly out of the trees from all angles at them.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 14, 2009)

*Katana Island*

*Dreyri and Helen
*
"Wait slow down there's a..."

Dreyri ran over the trip wire snapping it, there was a loud snap and the sounds of metal whirling through the air. Dreyri jumped back several steps, avoided most of them but Helen grabbed a stray one out the air just in front his face.

"_You are a terrible guide_" Dreyri complained

Helen looked at the shuriken

"I should have let this hit you in the face" she said touching the shuriken to his cheek
"_Might have been better to do that_" Dreyri said
"Lets go but slow it down a bit" Helen said
"_I'll fucking slow it down but I want to get you off my back_"
"_Both literally and figuratively_" Dreyri said
"If you are going to complain the whole time I'll carry you"
"_Be quiet blondie_" Dreyri said as he took off running again

They ran up along a mountain trail through thick snow and wind. Helen was getting accustomed to how Dreyri interpreted her instructions and adjusting how she said things to get the result she wanted. 

"Hey stop that bridge looks dangerous"
"_Does it have all the rungs?_" Dreyri asked
"Yes but..." Helen began

Dreyri ran onto the bridge and there were several loud creaks

"You madman" Helen said

The ropes began to unravel around them and the boards snapped after Dreyri stepped on it

"The boards are breaking and the ropes are busrting"
"_It's because you are a fatty_" Dreyri said as he continued to run

The bridge snapped and broke in two, they fell for a few seconds until Dreyri grabbed a piece of rope and held onto it as he slammed into the cliff face slipping a few feet.

"Don't let go that rope you meat head" Helen screamed at him 
"_Yea cause I want to die with a fat chick on my back right?_" Dreyri retorted

Helen looked at him with a glare as he started to pull him self up the rope. With some effort he pulled himself up the rope and pulled himself onto the snow covered plateau

"_Where to now blondie?_" he asked
"There is nothing here, only a cave"

He walked forward slowly into the cave, Helen looked around the cave. It was lit from a hole int eh roof og it. 

"I think we go up" she said
"_Up?_" Dreyri asked
"Yes the opposite of down" Helen retorted

She directed him to what looked like the easiest face of the wall to climb and began to direct him up the wall.

_*With Sontei*_

Sontei began to trek up the mountain looking around for another swordsman to work with

"This is stupid" he complained
"I can't sleep because it's so cold and I don't have anyone to work with"

He saw some foot prints in the snow and began to follow them

"Maybe who ever this is doesn't have a partner" he said hopefully

*With the Black Sword Pirates*

Marc and the other Black Sword Pirates sat at the bar drinking.

"These are the supplies we needed Smirnov?" Tetra asked
"*Yes, alcohol is very important*" he said emptying the rest of his huge tankard
"Here here" Simo said loudly thrusting his glass into the air 

He was the lightest drinker of the crew that actually drank. Fire could hold more liquor than him when she drank. He only had a half bottle and he was already slurring

"Smirnov we are wasting time" Fire said shaking her head

Just then the innkeeper waked over to a the biggest exposed wall face and began to staple the new bounties to the wall. This was primarily a pirate bar so they were posted there for bragging rights more than anything else. There was some commotion as a few pirates rushed over to see if they were raised.

"You see that shit?" A fat one asked another one
"60 million beli" he said pounding his chest

Marc watched over and saw a picture of Dreyri on the wall. He stood up and walked over to the bounty poster and stared at it. The pair of men looked at Marc

"Is he your idol son?" on of the men asked 
"Decent 65 mil" the fat one said
"Ahh you are still a youngan" the fat one said locating Marc's bounty poster in the mass
"5.5 mill only?" the other one said with a chuckle

Marc watched the man with a murderous glare

"Why the FUCK are you speaking to me?" he said angrily
"Aye a worthless piece of shit can't speak to me liek that" the man said
"I'm fucking Glass Eye Moony" the man said
"59 million beli" he said haughtily
"_Wait Moony, he's Black Sword Marc_" 
"_His bounty isn't 5.5 million it's..._"
"Shut up" Moony said slapping the incoming bartender

He raised his hand and pointed at Marc and began to speak but there was a flash of black and there was only a bloody stump left. Blood sprayed everywhere.

"Oda we can't carry him anywhere" Tetra said getting to her feet followed by Fire
"Are you going to help Smirnov?" Fire asked
"*Nope*" he answered as they ran off toward Marc


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2009)

_Wilbur Cove_

The Windy Dirge docks in front of a large warehouse with the family seal hanging proudly. Next to the warehouse is a stone building with the Marine flag raised.

"Marines? Here?" Matyr said, alarmed. He pulls out several bombs from his pocket and readies to throw it at the building. "Damn peasants, always ruining my day by breaking my inventions when I try killing them!" 

Rek laughed at his friend."Relax. The marines stationed here aren't really marines. They're mercenaries, for when *actual* marines and people who threaten this place enter."

The mechanist lowered his explosives. "So they won't catch us or anything like that?"

"Indeed." Rek nodded. "Wilbur Cove follows its own laws, and there are 2 that you must never break; Never destroy any ancient relics, and never sell fakes." 

The young noble looks at a clocktower at the center of the city that looks as old as the ruins in Alabasta. 

"Oh, and one more thing; In Wilbur Cove, knowledge is wealth. A freshly minted gold coin is worthless to the people here, whereas a piece of ceramic from an bygone era is worth more than the Windy Dirge itself." 

Yumi yawned. Nothing in this place seemed particularly interesting to her."Tell me again why we're here in the first place?"

"An auction, my dear Yumi. I'm here to see if there are any relics that would go well with my collection." Rek replied.

Yumi smirked."Still a relic hunter at heart, eh?"

"Of course. They sell inside information on Marine activities here as well, you know, but the accuracy is much to be desired. The law doesn't extend to objects that aren't several hundred years old. " 

Yumi sighed, scratching her hair. "Well thank goodness the law doesn't prohibit from me killing whoever gave me wrong information then.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 14, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

He raised his hand and pointed at Marc and began to speak but there was a flash of black and there was only a bloody stump left. Blood sprayed everywhere. "Oda we can't carry him anywhere" Tetra said getting to her feet followed by Fire "Are you going to help Smirnov?" Fire asked "*Nope*" he answered as they ran off toward Marc.

"I will declare your fucking life forfeit if you raise so much as a fucking eyebrow in my direction ever again you useless cock sucking filth" Marc roared causing a few of the patrons to exit. The man clutched at his stump seething in both rage and pain. Suddenly the men at a table near one of the windows leapt to their feet and came charing forward. 

Fire and Tetra appeared in front of Marc as if they had spawned from the air itself. "Please" the bartender attempted to call out over the din. "you guys are making a big mistake!" However the ruckus that was taking place in the bar drowned the man out completely. The man who had just lost his arm looked at his crew, "Kill them" the man said saliva flying from his mouth as he grimaced in pain. "Make my fucking day" Marc said flashing the blood from his sword against the wall.

*"Isn't that The Black Sword Crew?"* one of the remaining patrons whispered as the crews squared off. "Yes" his companion answered scanning the blood spattered bounty posters. *"This is going to be a fucking massacre"* the first man said looking at Tetra and Fire's bounty. The man spotted Smirnov and the others watching calmly from a distance. *"Any one of these monsters could take apart that entire crew, three of them is going to make this place a blood bath, lets get the fuck out of here."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 14, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Katana Island...*
> Flynn trounces through the snow, shivering from the cold, and muttering curses under his breath, complaining about Helen. "What's wrong with you Legs...you don't know what you're missing....stupid ass blond..."
> 
> His teeth start to chatter and he realizes that he really needs to get the hell out of this place. "I need someone to carry me up this damn rock," he mumbles aloud.
> ...



"You're......You're that guy I hate."He couldn't quite place a name to that face of his but Shin remembered their encounter very well.More often then not Shin would meet someone new and learn to despise that someone,but on that impressively long list of those hated by Shin, Flynn was right up there at the top ten most hated.

Shin's instinctive reaction was to reach for his katanas, but that didn't quite work out with Shin's hands being glued to James."Agh!, watch it smokey!"

Though he realized this wouldn't be enjoyable for James, nor for him since he was tugging at the skin of his own palms as well as the skin of James' back but Shin only gave up after realizing, _after _several painful tries, that he wouldn't succeed in freeing his hands without tearing large chunks of skin off.

Flynn runs up to Shin and wraps his right arm around his shoulder as if they're old friends. "Hey Smokey," Flynn tells him, and he begins to rattle off a series of rapidfire questions, "So hows Annie? Does she talk about me often? Has she grown? (he means her chest size)  Has she turned 18 yet?" 

Flynn then turns towards the monkey looking fellow, thinking he's just a glorified packmule, "Hey guy you wanna carry me up too? How much do you charge?" 

As Flynn keeps on rattling, Shin's annoyance and anger kept increasing.Eventually he hit his limit and attempted to kick Flynn's ass.Which was difficult in his current position, to get the room he needed to kick he needed to try and get stretch his arms as far as possible.Then as he kicked he kept losing his balance.

"Heheh, seems like....Ungh!"Flynn was taunting Shin but with his _legendary_ mental prowess Shin came up with a better fighting method and finally got a good hit in.You see, he had given up on the kicking and instead lifted James up in the air, it hurt both him and James but Shin didn't really care.And with James in the air he proceeded to use him as a weapon.

He started bashing Flynn with James, until the Red Monkey was sick of it and transformed in his Monkey point and used the tail of said point to strangle Shin.

"Ugh....Ghhh."As the life was being choked from Shin, he tried harder to bash Flynn's head in.In an attempt to bash James' in as well.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 14, 2009)

*Tillo Island*
_Tillo Island is a rather peaceful place with a sunny view. The island is decorated with palm trees and white sand beaches. The residents are friendly as well, but it often ends up being raided by pirates. That isn't a problem though, not for this particular woman and her ladies.....We focus on a massage parler called "Angel Touch"._

*Ring ring* The bell on the large front door sounds as a group of pirates walk into the massage parler "Angel Touch". Meet the Warlock Pirates along with their captain:

Valdo "The Warlock"
Captain of the Warlock Pirates
Bounty: 13,000,000 beri.​
Valdo is an older man by the age of 39. He has a long beard, piercing black eyes, and breath that would rust a tree. "HEY! We came for a massge! I heard you guys were the best! So let's get to massaging!" Valdo said as he walked through the room. The many female masseuse offered all of the pirats a seat at their area. The pirates happily obliged. "For you Mr. Valdo, you get to experience the magic of Mistress Ursla's massage~ Right through these curtains sir!" The secretary said.

A long smile appeared across Valdo's face. "HAHAHA! So I get the special treatment huh? As it should be for a man with a 13 million beri bounty!" Valdo said as he walked through the large glorious curtains. "Oh, we know how much you're worth." The secretary said under her breath.

..........

Time passed and each pirate received their respective massage. Though, from Mistress Ursla's room, loud moans were heard. Not sexual moans, but moans of relief and extreme pleasure. Blue sparkles escaped from the room and floated around the entire parler.

Inside Mistress Ursla's room, Ursla removed her hands from Valdo's body. Valdo got up with a new, refreshed and relieved look on his face. "That was the best massage ever! Too bad I'm not paying for it!" 

*POW!*

Valdo was sent flying through the curtains from within Mistress Ursla's room. Every pirate in the parlor attempted to get up, but the masseuse hit each pirate with a series of jabs to specific points and they all fell to the ground unable to move. Valdo slowly picked himself up from the ground. "That punch felt so good!" Valdo said without realizing the extreme knot on his head and the blood streaming down his face. He still had a relieved and stress free look on his face. 

The large blue curtains were pushed aside as the shadow of a woman strutting in high heels was seen. Blue sparkles accompanied her. Suddenly, the woman's face came into view. She wore a short blue kimono that revealed her legs along with a short cape that went down her legs. She had long black hair with blue streaks in them. Her face was clear and beautiful along with her blue lipstick. She held a blue umbrella. A textbox appeared to properly introduce the woman.

Mistress Ursla
Head masseuse/Bounty Hunter​
"You know what darling? I'll pay you and your crews debt that you owe me with the bounty on your pathetic head." Mistress Ursla said as she stepped on Valdo's head pressing it into the ground. As she touched him with her foot, blue sparkles and dust was emitted from her foot. Valdo continued to have a relieved expression on his face. "How can this feel so heavenly?! This is the best I've ever felt." He declared.

Ursla looked down at the man. "It came from Mistress Ursla darling, of course it is!." Ursla said before jumping up and crashing down on his face with a strong kick from her heels, knocking the pirate out. "Get rid of this trash and turn this worthless pirate in for the 13 million beri bounty please." Mistress Ursla commanded. 

"YES MISTRESS URSLA!" The ladies said in unison.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 14, 2009)

*Port Royal with the Black Sword Pirates*

Fire smiled as she looked a the group of men drawing swords. Her hands were on the hilts of her knives as she surveyed the crowd. 

"So what's the plan?" Fire asked

She began to hit the ground with the ball of her foot pushing herself off the ground slightly. 

"We are going to fucking kill them all" Marc said
"That's what I wanted to hear" Fire said

She pulled one of her knives free and in a flash she threw it forward, her target ducked but she appeared behind her and grabbed the knife out the air and slit the mans throat. 

"Try to keep up" Fire said

She pulled her other knife free and stabbed another man in his heart before he could react. She ripped the mans chest open before jumping away as a man swung a sword at her. She jumped toward the wall and flipped planting her feet on the wall and pushing her self off she flew through the air at the man with the sword. He was smiling at her with a toothless grin. He blocked her knife attack with one hand but her other knife stabbed him in his wrist causing him to grab the wound she capitalized on that by kicking him in his stomach and slitting his throat with a quick movement. Blood sprayed into the air. Fire licked the blood off her blade before dropping into a low crouch.

"Who wants to die next" she said with a laugh before disappearing

Smirnov sat at the table drinking with Simo babbling about going to join the fight. He attempted to get to his feet several times but Smirnov grabbed him by his shoulder and pushed him down on the chair every time he tried. A pair of men began to advance on them but before Smirnov could stop him Simo pulled his gun free and shot the two men in the head the second round being an exploding round caused the man's entire body to explode splattering blood shit and brains every where. Smirnov looked at Simo with a piece of brain stuck in his beard and his face splattered with blood.

"Sorry?" Simo said shrugging his shoulders
"*Give me that!!!*" Smirnov roared grabbing both guns from him and slamming them onto the table
"*Don't do ANYTHING!!!!*" Smirnov roared
"Ooooooookkkkkkkk" Simo said sadly

*Aboard The Black Sun
*
"Rensuei, I'm really sorry we've been asking everyone we meet."
"No one knows about Katana Island"

Rensuei slammed his hand into the rail of the ship a few splinters flew off. He could see Kai watching him but he ignored the manta ray fishman.

"It's not your fault Nila" Rensuei admitted bitterly
"Since no one in our circles knows about this place"
"We are going to have to beat it out of a human"
"If anyone knows it's a high ranking marine"
"I wonder if a base commander will be important enough" Rensuei said thoughtfully tapping his index finger on his lips
"Rensuei this is not the answer" Nila said in a pleading tone

He was already in his own wold

"Kai make for the nearest marine base" 
"Kilik and Ginkai get yourselves ready"
"We have some marines to question"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 14, 2009)

*Port Royal, With The Black Sword Pirates*

Pieces of innards and body parts splattered the bar from Simo's fiasco and Fire and Tetra immediately took cover behind the bar to avoid the gore. Marc however did not move a muscle, and thus he was completely covered in blood, brain matter, pieces of organ and numerous other vile things. Marc's katana appeared in his hand and several of the men readied themselves but it was too late. Marc blitzed forward and numerous limbs flew into the air as blood continued to splatter the already covered bar walls.

The men who had been lucky enough to get out of the way in time surrounded Marc however they were quickly sent flying as an omnidirectional burst of gravity sent everyone flying. The men quickly got to their feet but Tetra and Fire were on the survivors like a rash. Their blades plunged endlessly into their victim's flesh and the body count began to pile up as with each and every passing second the bar got a new coat of paint.

In a shower of shuuriken the bar finally fell silent, all that could be heard was the dripping of blood and urine as the bartender relieved himself in fright. Marc slammed a blood soaked wad of beli on the counter. "That should pay for our fare and half of the damages" Marc grunted. "If you loot these cock suckers an their ship you should probably find enough for the rest." With that, the crew cleaned off their weapons, Smirnov picked up Simo and they left the bar.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 15, 2009)

*Kenneth Vs Jesse *

Kenneth pulls his head up. Sweat pours down the side of his face. He didn’t mean to put that much force behind the attack. _ “This is gonna come outta mah next paycheck.._ He thinks grimly as he pulls himself to his feet. A smile spreads over Kenneth’s face as he watched the young girl tumble away. He was sure this fight was over as he watched cuts form over her exposed flesh as the debris fell from his attack. But he is surprised as he sees the lass vertically right herself.  “What th’ fraggin’ hell.” Kenneth mumbles.  Kenneth doesn’t get to contemplate on the situation long as the girl lobs her last mallet at him.  “Not again Lassie.” Marcus growls as he follows the mallet with his eyes. 

Remembering back on the wall that was destroyed and figuring the lady only had two mallets he concluded that the mallets might have a return trip if they aren’t knocked out of the air by the opponent or ’by’ the opponent. Ducking as the mallet closed in Kenneth roles to the left toward the beach. Coming to a stop by one of their batteries Kenneth gets a idea. Standing as his opponent plowed herself to a stop Kenneth lightly pushes another Marine out of the way.  “Sorry lad, I kinda need t’ borro’ this.” Kenneth says as he places his hand on the cannon.  His glance cuts back to the young woman as he slightly pulled forward on it.

The heavy ropes that had it tethered to the ground snap like wet paper. The marine that was manning the weapon went bug eyed as he stumbled back. Gritting his teeth Kenneth turns the cannon toward the girl.  “Hey lassie, I like t’ play catch t’.” Kenneth shouts  “An’ it seems ya like t’ play it t’, so catch!!” Kenneth roars. But instead of firing the cannon at her Kenneth jumps the length of the weapon and plunges his hands down the barrel allowing his thumbs to rest on the rim of the large barrel. Kenneth’s fingers push into the metal of the cannon as he clamps down on it.  With a grunt Kenneth snaps his body in the direction of the pirate. The force of his action causes the wheels to snap as the cannon is pulled in the same direction. Lifting as he dose the cannon clears the ground. 

With a heave the cannon is thrown at the prate. Kenneth’s long coat flaps in the air as his knuckles hit the ground. After rolling forward under his momentum Kenneth pulls his head up to see if the cannon hits it’s mark.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 16, 2009)

*With the Black Sword Pirates*

As the crew walked toward the Black Sword Fire suddenly ran and jumped up on Smirnov's shoulder and sat down.

"*What are you doing up there?*" Smirnov asked her without turning his head
"Getting a ride" she answered simply
"I can't ride on your shoulder anymore?"

Smirnov smiled

"You know that's your spot" he said with a chuckle

Fire had been watching Smirnov for a while now, what ever it was that caused him to completely wreck that marine base was over apparently and it seemed he was back to his old self. He was brooding as much and he wasn't drinking as much either. Fire decided he was back to normal. As they neared the Black Sword there was a humongous explosion and something was thrown from the boat into the water.

"What the FUCK was that" Marc shouted angrily

Simo although drunk was still able to speak

"That was Wesley that flew out the boat" he slurred with a huge smile
"Serves him right, I told him not to mess with my shit"

Fire was gone in a Flash she was the only one in the group that didn't have a devil fruit, Simo was too drunk. She dove into the water and made for the spot she saw Wesley slam into the water. She grabbed him and pulled him to the surface. He was completly knocked out, she looked above the water to see Marc floating over her.

"Lets get him back to the ship" 

Marc surrounded them both in zero gravity bubbles and they floated out the water. He then pushed them toward the boat. They landed gently on the deck and Akawana suddenly appeared with Tetra in tow. She gave him a quick inspection.

"He's OK" she said packing up her medical equipment.
"Other than a few burns he should be fine" she said adjusting her glasses
"The ships not fine though" Smirnov said walking onto the deck
"The ship?" Marc said his face flashing with a look of annoyance
"Yes there is a huge hole where Wesley's room is"

He paused for a second

"*Where Wesley's room was*" he corrected himself
"This is just fucking great" Marc said
"The shipwright blows the fucking ship up along with himself"
"*We can't sail anywhere until this gets fixed*" Smirnov said lighting up his cigar
"I already fucking know that" Marc said angrily
"*Well since we'll be here until Wesley wakes up*"
"*I'm going to look for some women*" Smirnov said turning his back
"How the fuck can you do that at a time like this" Marc said angrily
"*Just like your father*" Smirnov said shaking his head
"*It keeps my mind away from things I have no control over*" Smirnov said
"*I'll see you guys in a few days*" 
"*I'm sure you guys can find me if you need me*" 

With that he walked off the boat, Fire whistled and Rain screeched and took off from the top of the snipers nest following Smirnov.

"She'll keep an eye on him" she said to herself

Akawana made a invisible shield appear below Wesley and walked away leaving the others on the deck.

"Marc can you give me an gravity bubble" Fire asked 
"You know since we have some down time I may as well make the best of it right?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 16, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

"You know since we have some down time I may as well make the best of it right?" Marc glanced at Fire, "oh yeah sure" Marc said holding his hand near her. However Marc was so focused on the damage to the ship he was not paying attention to how heavy he made the bubble. "That's good" Fire said casually, however Marc didn't hear. "Anytime now" Fire said starting to strain. However Marc absentmindedly continued to pile it on. Suddenly there was a thump as Fire fell to the deck pinned. "You think that's enough?" she wheezed in annoyance.

_Meanwhile in the infirmary......._

Akawana placed Wesley gently on one of the infirmary beds and began to swab at his wounds with an antiseptic. Akawana glanced at her den den mushi, it hadn't rung in a while. A normal person would have been grateful for this but Akawana knew better. That soulless bastard had set something in motion. It wouldn't be long before Akawana's past caught up with her and engulfed The Black Swords with her. Akawana wrapped Wesley up quickly, he would be sleeping here tonight. He was just unconscious from the blast and his wounds were minor, but he didn't exactly have a room to go back to now did he.

_With Marc and Tetra_

Marc removed the bubble and applied a suitable one to Fire. She went off about her business albeit still a bit annoyed with Marc's carelessness. Marc hopped the railing and went back ashore. He did not hear anyone behind him and he could not see anyone but he knew she was there. "Tetra" Marc said coming to a stop, she blurred into vision before him like a hologram. "Fuck you have gotten fast" Marc commented, "why are you following me?" "Nothing else to do" Tetra said casually, "plus someone needs to keep you out of trouble." Marc continued forward and Tetra in a moment of madness took his hand. However he did not object.

Marc and Tetra made their way through the town, it wasn't as big as some of the others they had been to. But it wasn't by any stretch of the imagination small either. Marc followed Tetra passively about the town as she inspected every item in every store. "Please tell me this counts as our fucking date" Marc said when he had finally had enough. "Like I would let you off that easy" Tetra said with a wink. "Fine, but now we get to go where I want to fucking go" Marc said. Tetra nodded and the duo set off towards a park.

Marc held a cigarette clenched between his teeth as he made his way to the park. Tetra was holding his right arm and his left hand was jammed into his jeans' pocket. "Do you ever miss home?" Tetra suddenly asked. "Not one bit" Marc said dryly, "you?" "Sometimes" Tetra said thinking about it. "But I have the best piece of home with me" Tetra said with a smile. "Now isn't that precious" a strange voice suddenly chimed in. Marc glanced over his shoulder towards the source of the voice. A man with long blonde hair and blue eyes sat leaned against a wall.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 17, 2009)

*With Marc and Tetra*

"Nobody was fucking speaking to you" Marc barked. "You have quite the big mouth on you" the man said casually. "Normally I wouldn't waste my time on uninteresting people like you, however it seems I cannot look the other way this time." "Fuck off" Marc said continuing forward. "I have only ever seen one other swordsman in my life and that is my master" the man continued as if Marc had not said anything. "It would be a right shame not to test myself when such an opportunity has practically fallen into my lap" the man said getting to his feet.

"I usually don't encourage this, but I don't think he is going to give up" Tetra said. "This is not just a mindless attack, he wants to test himself." "I don't give a flying fuck if he wants to finger himself at night" Marc said coldly. "I have already entertained enough death wishes today" Marc said. "By your honor as man, pirate, captain and most important of all, swordsman" the man said pointing at Marc. "I challenge you!" "I am not a fucking swordsman, and fuck off" Marc said flipping the man the bird. "That is regretful" the man said, "my name is Mifune and I shall not allow you to pass."

Mifune was wearing a white long sleeved shirt and blue pants with wooden sandals. On his waist he had a single katana. He drew this blade with refined skill and pointed it at Marc. "Please draw your sword, or in your case swords" Mifune said looking at Marc's set. "Normally I would give ignorant fucks like you time to get out of my way, but unfortunately for you I am not in the fucking mood. If you continue to stand in my way I will kill you" Marc said darkly. Tetra shivered as she could feel Marc's demonic aura oozing out. "Here I come" Mifune said blitzing forward.

"This fucker" Marc said pushing Tetra back gently. Mifune swung downwards and Marc bent over allowing the strike to clash harmlessly against his sheathed Katana. "Nani?" Mifune said in surprise as Marc brought his foot up catching him in the ribs. "Without even drawing?" the man said in amazement as the force knocked him backwards. "His character is very deceitful" Mifune muttered to himself. Usually when people showed up on this island and made threat after threat, they usually turned out to be trash. "I won't say it again" Marc said drawing Mifune towards him with a tiron oscuro. "Get the fuck out of my way" Marc said dangerously holding Mifune by his neck.

As the world began to spin around Mifune he swung down desperately but Marc blocked him at the wrist with his forearm. Marc tossed the samurai backwards and he landed hard. "Devil fruit" Mifune choked, "you are a shame to all swordsmen everywhere." "I am not a fucking swordsman" Marc roared in annoyance. "Stop fucking deciding things by yourself." "I cannot allow you to humiliate me like this" Mifune said getting to his feet, "you will show me your way of the sword." Mifune began to fiddle with his shirt in numerous places as well as his pants. Suddenly a number of weight of various sizes fell from beneath his clothes to the ground.

"So that's why the fucker was so fucking hard and heavy" Marc said to himself. Mifune blurred violently and appeared behind Marc, "fuck" Marc said turning to face the man. "Fast!" Marc said his hand shooting for his katana hilt. Marc managed to pull the katana half free from its scabbard which was just enough to prevent Mifune from beheading him. Their blades clashed violently and sparks illuminated their faces as the sun light began to bleed from the sky. "If you want to see it so fucking badly, have a good look" Marc said freeing the katana in its entirety. "This is the blade that will claim you life."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 17, 2009)

*Tatsu vs Rago*

Rago continued his advance toward Tatsu but in a flash, *"Piercing Dragon,"* Tatsu has his five claws dug into Rago's chest. He is currently in human point except for his hands which are covered in scales and turned into claws, a trick he learned from a certain Makaosu Agent a long time ago, and this trick still comes in handy.

"So, as a marine of your stature I'm sure you researched the invading pirates, those evil bastards," he slammed his leg into Rago, forcing the claws out and sending him backwards.

"Though I haven't got a full count of the rest of the crew lets start with Tatsu Brimtale," he raises his hand and fires a blast from his Blaze Dials, "Main Targets: Knights of Tensei, attacked several ships and members, as well as destroying one of their bases. Secondary Target: Marines," he continues to fire more fire blasts, "What? No slaughtering of innocent?" he shoots again, "No stealing from the good?" he starts advancing towards Rago who narrowly avoids the attacks.

Soon he is just a few steps away from the Commander, "So what Justice are you fighting for again?" his two gloves begin to glow and his mouth begins to light up in flame, *"Tri-Dragon Blast!"* 

_*With the Blade Pirates*_

"So....who's running this party?" Kent says walking into the battle field. Almost on cue Lances ship docks on the island and he quickly makes his way over to the battle.

Meanwhile, Derrick slams his staff over one of the knights heads. He turns around and takes it to another knight's stomach and then up into his chin, "Hitting guys in metal armor is a pain..." he says rubbing his arm, feeling the vibrations going through the staff.

BOOM! An explosive tipped arrow slams into the ground in front of Derrick and sends him flying backwards. He catches himself in mid air by taking flight but he sees the man who fired. He is far in the distance, "Jorma, make yourself useful would you?"

Jorma has already taken aim and then fired a pellet. It is soon shot down by another arrow though, "Too easy, what an rookie," Tommy says referring to the opposing sharpshooter.

Zeke soon leaped out of the ship and started smacking down knights. He soon spotted another knight walking straight through the chaos. He pulled back a fist and thrusted it forward with full force but the man easily caught it, "I'd expect more from fishmen strength," Lance says casually. He lifted his knee into Zeke's stomach and then clenched harder on his fist and swung him away.

"Seems that idiot Adam's been taken out," he draws his broadsword, "But you'll find I'm not half as easy as that weakling."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 18, 2009)

*Marc VS Mifune*

Mifune leapt backwards nimbly as Marc wrecked the floor where had been standing with his blade. "Oda he is strong" Mifune whispered to himself. "I will have to take advantage of him with my speed." Mifune blurred appearing behind Marc again, however this time he received a nasty shock. "Not this time you slippery fuck" Marc said as Mifune's eyes widened in shock. Mifune had zipped right into the sleeping forest. "Shit" Mifune said trying to raise his hand in time. "Get fucked" Marc said swinging downwards.

Marc's blade struck Mifune's and the samurai's hand gave way from the force. Marc's katana opened a shallow wound but Mifune's own blade that was pressed against his body stopped the wound from getting deeper. Mifune mustered his strength and push off retreating out of Marc's range. "Shameless dog" Mifune panted, "using your devil fruit in a sword fight, what kind of swordsman are you?" Marc face palmed, "stop fucking deciding things on your own, if being a swordsman means being as fucking weak as you I want nothing to do with that useless trash of a life. He isn't ordinary" Tetra concluded. "Magnificent" the old man said with a broad smile. 

"Do not get ahead of yourself fool" Mifune said with a hint of anger. "My master would quickly put you in your place." "I have had enough of your fucking mouth" Marc snarled. Marc tossed his tanto into his mouth and drew his wakizashi. "I suggest you run" Tetra called out from a roof top. She was sitting on the edge with her legs swinging back and forth beneath her. "If he draws all three he is going to kill you. He isn't going to stop using his fruit either, he is serious about not being a swordsman." "Tetra don't fucking talk to dead men" Marc said darkly.

"Atm?sfera del infinito" Marc whispered as he sprung forward. "Impossible" Mifune said his eyes widening again in shock. "When did he get so fast?" Mifune raised his guard but Marc's blades bit into his skin none the less. Mifune's katana had guarded against Marc's but the wakizashi and tanto opened two shallow wounds allowing blood to drip to the floor. Mifune turned to face Marc but suddenly he found himself being drawn in. "Bastard!" Mifune said raising his sword.

Marc brought down all three swords at once completely shattering Mifune's blade in three places. Three long gouges opened on his chest and he fell in a pool of his own blood. Suddenly there was clapping from behind Marc. "Tch" Tetra said turning to the noise in surprise, "how the hell did he get so close without me realizing?" Marc looked at the man with annoyance, "beat it you old fuck, I don't kill the elderly." "Forgive me sensei" Mifune sputtered from the floor. "Still alive?" Marc said looking down at him.

As Marc looked down at the fallen samurai Tetra continued to observe the old man. He was wearing a dark blue kimono, however that was not what caught her eye. He carried a lone katana on his waist but strapped to his back were two giant scabbards in an X patter, housing a disturbing amount of katana. The scabbards were held in place by what seemed to be yellow caution tape, however it read "Keep Out." "Impossible" Tetra gasped, "that much weapons?!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 18, 2009)

With Bolt and Nick

The angels continued to drag the two Little Tree Pirates who were tied up, back to back, "This is all your fault you bastard!" David shouts at Bolt, "Hey! No one asked you to help! I was about to make my escape if it weren't for you interferring..." Nick suddenly takes over again, "Well if by some small chance that was true I'm really sorry, we were just trying to help out," he says sincerely.

"Oh, well I guess it's-Hey what do you mean by some small chance?!" he shouts at the man behind him, "Your right, there was no chance that you were going to break out! Hell, it'll be all up to me to get us out of this. I can't believe I'm stuck with you two weaklings..."  David shouts into the heavens...well whatever there is to shout up to when your in the heavens.

"We're always stuck together you idiot!" he starts to try to kick himself but fails to do so, "Kill me now..." Bolt says watching the two fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 18, 2009)

With the LTP-

"Alright, No more Mr. Nice guy." Jason sheaths his blades and rushes towards Joseph. "Rodgers Combo, 23." He shouts out. "Eh? We haven't done that since we were kids." Joseph blinks. "It'll work." Jason landed next to his brother. "Heh, I see you've gotten a bit more out going." Joseph slams his fists together. "You want i should take the lead?" He asked. "You're the older brother." The rest of the crew just seemed to blink. "Uh.. mind letting us in on this plan?" Belle asked.

"No time!" Joseph crouches down and takes a runners stance. "Be sure you don't screw up the timing." With that, he drops his cloak and speeds off into the crowd of angels. "It was you who messed it up." Jason slowly placed a speed mask on his face. "Don't worry, We'll get bolt back." He looked over at Belle and rushed off. "OGRE STYLE!" Joseph Jumped into the air and drew his blade.

"Demon's whirl wind!" His body quickly spins into the ground like a top and causes the angels to fly in a large clump into the air. "Ittoryu Iai, Demon path cutter." The clumped group of angels all fly off in different directions. "This works better with real swords instead of sticks." Joseph rests his blade on his shoulder. "It was expecting it to fail considering we never used it on anything but dummies." Jason drops to the ground next to him. "*THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME YOU USED IT ON PEOPLE!?" *


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2009)

_Wilbur Cove_

The Monarch crew split up, going into the city in 3 groups, each one lead by Rek, Jun and Ruru respectively since they knew the place. The city wasn't that large, so the chances of anyone getting lost were slim. 

"I see nothing's changed." Rek commented. He was walking beside Elza and Yumi at the crimson avenue, named as such due to the color of the pavement. 

"Strange. Where are the shops?" Yumi asked. Normally there'd be rows of stores selling a large variety of products, but in Wilbur Cove all of the buildings seemed closed. There were few people on the streets, and those that were either men and women of considerable wealth judging by their clothes or shifty-eyed hooded individuals with a bad case of paranoia. 

"Wilbur Cove doesn't have that many conventional stores, and those that are are at the machine district." Rek replied.

"And which district are we in?" 

"We're at the empty quarter. If you want something rare and dangerous you'll find it here. The problem of course is finding the merchants, but our goal is there." Rek points to the distance, where a tall dome rose from the distance. Under the faint glow of the Cove cavern ceiling the complex was a faint blue. 

"So that's the auction house?"

Rek nodded.

Yumi smiled. "Didn't think it be that large. This better not be a waste of time.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 19, 2009)

_*On a Marine Ship...*_

Lt. Gardner stands at the front of his ship with his arms crossed and his coat waving in the wind, "Damn it, why do we have to check up on this island for one pirate?" he rubs his forehead in annoyance, "How much damage can one pirate-" he stops as he sees the island that they are headed for up ahead, the entire island is set in flames.

"All men prepare for battle!" he shouts and they all begin to rush around in circles, "Who is this guy..." he says returning to his cabin so he can prepare for battle.

The ship soon docks on the island and all of the marine step on land, blades and guns ready. Soon followed is Lt. Gardner, wearing armored pads on his arms, shoulders, chest, knees and a helmet. Strapped around his chest are several knives and daggers, and he holds two large daggers in his hands. 

"Move out, and find this man...If he even is a man..." he orders and they all head into the blazing town, nervous looks on each of their faces. Suddenly something flashes through in the night and one of the men vanish.

"Wh-Where did Francis go..." one nervous man looks around, "GHAH!" he falls to the ground with a large gash in his back, but there seems to be no one there.

"Who's doing this!" one of the men ask, swinging his gun around, not sure where to aim, "Me," he hears a voice say from behind him, and before he can scream he feels a pair of claws wrap around his throat.

Roy flies into the air, his talons wrapped around his throat. The other marines look into the sky in fear, seeing a pheonix carrying their companion into the air, "Qu-Quick! Fire at it!" one of them shouts.

They all start to shoot but Roy drops the dead marine and flies around smoothly to avoid the bullets. He swoops down and flies straight through the group of marines, setting them ablaze as he passes them. 

Gardner hears the screams of his men and quickly rushes towards them. Before he can even spot his men he sees a pheonix flying straight for him. The creature soon turns into a man with orange hair and no shirt on who draws the sword on his back and swings it forward. Gardner blocks with his daggers but the force from the flight causes him to skid backwards.

Roy pulls back his leg and then thrusts it forward into Gardners gut, but he soon dives out of the way and gets back into an offensive stance, "What have you done with my men..." he asks the Pheonix Man, "Well by now they're most likely ashes being blown in the wind," he says emotionlessly, "YOU'LL PAY!!!" he shouts before charging forward.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 20, 2009)

*With Marc and Tetra*

"I know you don't approve Sensei, but please forgive me" Mifune choked from the ground. "He is the only other swordsman I have ever seen, I wanted to test myself." "I said I am not a fucking swordsman" Marc roared kicking Mifune in the ribs. "Do not worry my child" the old man said calmly, "you have done well for the caliber of opponent you faced, isn't that right "Black Sword" Marc." "I don't know how the fuck you now my name but I suggest you fucking leave" Marc said annoyed.

Marc whisked his tanto and wakizashi through the air splattering the surrounding area with blood before sheathing them. Marc spun his katana so that the blade was pointing downwards at Mifune. "Be still now" Marc said bringing the blade down. However instead of the sound of a sword running someone through there was a clash of steel. Marc looked at the old man darkly, "hey grandpa, I thought I told you to fucking run along" Marc said flatly.

"My apologies, but I can't allow you to kill my precious student here" the old man said casually. "I dare say, only over my dead body would it happen" the man said strangely. Marc considered his options for a few seconds before deciding. "Fine take your fucking trash with you" Marc said sheathing his sword. Tetra breathed a sigh of relief, this old man was just too strange and she didn't want Marc tussling with him. "Lets go Tetra" Marc said turning to leave.

"Where did you receive your swords training?" the old man asked Marc's retreating back. "What fucking training?" Marc asked without turning around. "He is self taught" Tetra said covering for Marc's rudeness. "That's very interesting" the old man said scratching his chin thoughtfully. "Your skill is rough and unrefined but it has the signs of greatness." Marc flipped him the bird over his shoulder and continued walking. "Would you allow me to train you?" the man asked. *"WHAT?!"* Mifune, Marc and Tetra roared.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 20, 2009)

*With Lin and the Blade Pirates
*

Lin looked down at the man she killed and looked at the blood dripping from her hands. She breathed heavily and looked around for another target. She saw a huge armored man looking at Kent. Lin ran toward the man she seemed to catch the man by surprise. She screamed just before she reached him. He spun to face her and swung his sword, she dodged the strike but he slammed his shield into her knocking her away. 

The force of the blow was so much she kicked up pieces of wood as she slammed into the deck pitching backward. She tumbled along the deck for several feet a furry form grabbed her and stopped her from going into the water. Usagi looked down at her, the shield slam had hit her right on. Quite a few of her bones where shattered she tried to get up but she reverted to her human form

"Let me go" she said weakly
"You can't fight him" Usagi said
"Let Kent handle it"
"This is my fight, I won't let these men take anyone from me again" she said tears rolling down her face mixing with the blood that was already there
"They aren't taking anyone" Usagi said trying to comfort her



*Port Royal Island with The Black Sword Pirates*

Smirnov lay on the bed smoking a cigar with a woman stroking his chest. She kept asking about all the different scars and he was absently answering her as he thought about the members of the crew. Suddenly his den den mushi began to ring he got up from the bed and walked over to it. 

"*What do you want?*" he said coldly into it
"Is that anyway to talk to your mother?" a angelic voice came back through
"*That's the way I talk to a mother that wants me dead*" he answered

Smirnov turned to look at the girl but she was no longer in the room

"*What do you want?*"
"Well I just wanted to have a chat with you"
"That base you destroyed was a nice touch, now we have no choice but to come after you"
"*Good*" Smirnov answered
"I have sent two agents from my squad to contact you"
"So we can work out the details of your surrender"
"*Whatever*"
"You can meet them outside the town anytime you want, they are waiting"

Smirnov didn't respond he walked toward his clothes and slipped them on, the girl walked out of the bathroom.

"Where you headed honey?" she said in a sweet voice
"*Unfortunately I have a meeting, I owe you round 3 later*" he said winking at the woman

The woman giggled and smiled as Smirnov walked out the door. He made his way to the end of the town, as he walked he noticed rain in the sky. He shook his head and smiled. There was nothing he needed to hide from Fire or the rest of the crew from these two at least. He reached the meeting point and stood up and blew a cloud of smoke into the air. His mother never told him how to contact the men. Suddenly the was a sound from behind him, he looked over his shoulder to see a head sticking out of the ground. He just smiled as another person dropped out of the tree canopy.

"*So what does she want*" Smirnov said turning to face the two men
"_I'm Lt Commander..._"one of the men began
"*Stop right there*"
"*There is no need for introductions*"
"*I don't care who you are and you already know me*" Smirnov said
"*Well lets cut to the chase then*" the other man said

_Aboard The Black Sword
_
Fire collapsed to the floor of the training room as the effects of Marc's bubble word off. She breathed in and out rapidly, she had done her training in the grav bubble but she'd added her normal weights. She struggled to sit up. she touched the muscles in her legs and calves and they felt hard as rock. With all the training she was doing they weren't getting any bigger. She frowned and she pushed herself to her feet. 

"I should take a swim" she said absentmindedly

She walked up to the deck and whistled loudly and Cloud and Storm appeared in front her after a few moments. She patted them both and hopped on Storm's back.

"Lets go to the beach, I need to relax a bit" she said

They ran off the boat and ran along the beach until Fire saw a suitable spot. She found a nice shaded area and stripped down, she usually swam aroudn naked but Tetra made her promise to swim with clothes on. Tetra wasn't around though so she stripped naked and ran into the water followed by the wolves. As she playing in the water with the wolves a man watched from behind a tree a long distance off. 

"That's Fire from the Black Sword crew, judging by her hair and those wolves" she man said

An orange wolf barked

"They are dire wolves right?" the man said adjusting his hat

The wolf barked again


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2009)

*With The Blade Pirates.....*

Kent tilts his head sideways, very slightly, in acknowledgment of Lance. His usual hyper demeanor is gone, replaced by a calm, self assured one. He lifts one hand in a fighting style Kaya had taught him the basics of, something that originated in a place called the Jade Empire, and leaps.

"Hishou Kasai!" (Soaring Fire) He shouts, bringing his fist down towards Lance. The Makaosu member easily sidesteps the attack and brings his armored fist into Kent's chest, throwing him back. "Geppou!" Kent kicks the air rapidly to stop himself and observes Lance carefully before making his next move. "Rankyaku!" He lashes out with his leg, and this Rankyaku is tinted with the same orange fire that engulfs Kent's hands and feet. Lance brings up his shield and blocks the attack, but it knocks him several feet back. "Soru!" He shoots forward and launches several high speed punches at Lance "Kasai Danmaku!" (Fire Barrage)

Jorma meanwhile, doges another arrow. "Rookie?!" He shouts. "Rookie?! Glacier pellet!" He fires a pure white pellet, but it's intercepted by another arrow. Immediately ice bursts up and around the arrow, sending it into the ground. 

Jorma narrows his eyes and lowers his goggles onto his face. He flips a few switches on the side and suddenly Adam is highlighted, glowing a distinctive red while everything else is tinted in blue. Jorma rolls out of the way of several arrows, also glowing red, and fires off a few pellets of his own. "Here's something I got from a girl on Innana! Overgrow pellet!" A bright green pellet whizzes towards Tommy and hits the ground at his feet, immediately bursting into vines which grow up around his feet. "The vines still aren't as strong as Annie's, but there are more of them. I didn't realize what I couldn't get right until I fought that plant girl, and now it's finally ready! He fires of 3 more Overgrow pellets, which begin overrunning Adam. The archer stumbles backwards, but launches another exploding pellet at Jorma, throwing him backward a good dozen feet. 

He rolls up into a kneeling position and grins. "Firestorm pellet!" The second the pellet leaves his Kabuto it explodes in a whirling firestorm, but Tommy dodges and launches several arrows in retaliation. Jorma tries to leap back but his boot catches a rock and he falls, the arrows headed right towards him. He closes his eyes.

"Heaven's requiem!" Kaya comes out of nowhere, slicing the arrows in half. "You looked like you could use a little help." Jorma grinned feebly as he hopped to his feet. 

"Yeah, maybe a little."

"Then what are you waiting for? let's get this show on the road."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2009)

*Marine Base Magma: Rago vs Tatsu*
*"HUMAN EXCHANGE!"* Feroy roared as he appeared in front of Tatsu and Rago off on the sidelines where Feroy was just positioned. An army of marines went to assist Rago in his new position. 

*"BODY-OBJECT EXCHANGE!"* Feroy commanded again as a large piece of debris took his place and he ended up beside Rago. Feroy quickly dropped to his knees panting heavily. Never before did he switch places with a living being, but he also never used body-object exchange directly after it. Tatsu's flames nearly melted the debris that was now in front of him. 

Feroy dashed towards Rago. "Commander Rago sir, are you alright?" Feroy asked in a worried tone as he attended to the Commander. Rago opened his eyes and examined his subordinate. "Aye! Yes......I'm fine. Your quick thinking saved my life Feroy. Excellent job." Rago said with a slight smile. Feroy saluted Rago weakly. "It wasn't easy sir. I'm almost drained of all of my energy from switching places with you." Feroy said returning the smile.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 20, 2009)

Feroy dashed towards Rago. "Commander Rago sir, are you alright?" Feroy asked in a worried tone as he attended to the Commander. Rago opened his eyes and examined his subordinate. "Aye! Yes......I'm fine. Your quick thinking saved my life Feroy. Excellent job." Rago said with a slight smile. Feroy saluted Rago weakly. "It wasn't easy sir. I'm almost drained of all of my energy from switching places with you." Feroy said returning the smile.

Suddenly everything went quiet and all that could be heard was the sound of drum sticks hitting together three times in an instant, and then BOOM! A small drum pad that was placed inbetween the marines explodes sending the two backwards.

As Tatsu deals with the new marines coming at him he eyes Ray not too far in the distance, "I had a feeling you wouldn't be able to finish the job yourself," he says spinning his drum sticks, "Sorry, I wasn't predicting that he would be teleported out of the fight!" he shouts as he smacks a marine away with his tail.

"Dragons...not the brightest of creatures," he says with an all knowing nod. He then adjusts his mask and reveals the hidden blades in his drum sticks, "So, how shall we be doing this? Want to just give up, or should I kill the Commander first?" he asked the men, getting ready to draw more drum pads.

_*Kent vs Lance*_

Lance skillfully dodges each of the blows that come at him one after another before doing a small leap backwards and slamming down to the ground as he lands, "You know, some Knights are interested in normal Zoans but those are just the weaklings," he draws his broadsword.

"I'm sure there would be some guys that would love to get their hands on a Tiger, but I guess they'll just have to find the next owner because I'm about to kill you..." he dashes forward and swings downward but kent avoids the attack with a, "Geppou!" into the air.

The captain then begins to fire off several "Rankyaku!" Lance blocks them one after another, "Ugh...I hate having to use my techniques," he pulls his sword back and then thrusts it forward, "Chivilrous Cutter!" a twisting blast cuts straight through the Rankyakus and heads straight for Kent.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2009)

With the LTP-

"Alright, I've got an idea to send these guys back where they came from." Jason jumps onto the ship and begins to climb up to the crows nest. "What are you planning?" Kama shouts. "I need Joseph, Kama and Belle to follow me! Eve, Rex, Peagun and Kayne you four protect the ship! If i pull this off... We'll just have to invade that temple for Bolt, Nick, Nolan and Anax." the crew nods, Joseph, Belle and Kama follow Jason up to the crows nest.

"Alright." Jason pulled off his sunglasses, his hat and his shirt. "Kama and Belle, i need you to loosely strap as many bombs onto my body as you can." "WHAT!?" Belle shouts. "Don't worry! I just need you to do this for me!" Jason shouts. "That's crazy! I refuse to-" Joseph put his hand on her shoulder. "My brother knows what he's doing. Put the bombs on him." Jason nodded to his brother, Joseph nodded back. "Don't do anything i wouldn't do bro."

Jason smirked. "That's a pretty open field then." Within a few moments, Jason's body was strapped with bombs and bandages. "Alright, I'm going to using my flight mask, then switch to Genbu. I'll drop the bombs on them, the moment you see the explosions star, Send in all your bombs, explosive arrows and cannonballs alright?" Joseph, Belle and Kama nod. "Alright, I'll see you guys." 

The moment his flight mask gripped to his face Jason flew into the air. "Five seconds." He thought to himself as he reached the limit of his mask. "Alright." Once he stopped, he turned his body into the crowd of angels. "Here we go!" He quickly placed the Genbu mask on, causing the bandages to rip and tear dropping the bombs all over. 

The moment the first bomb hits, Joseph unleashes a mass cannonball expel, Belle fires all of her explosive arrows and Kama flings a net full of bombs. The net slowly opens and rains explosives down on the angels. "WAAH!!!" the angels cry out. "RETREAT! THEY HAVE SOME KIND OF MAGIC!" As they begin to flee, a large mass crashes into the group. "Urgh... this is why i used the Genbu mask." 

A man with massive muscles and dark purple skin stands up. "WAAH!!!! DEMON TURTLE!!!!" The angels vanish just as quickly as they arrived. "It worked." Jason gave a thumbs up to his crew before collapsing onto the cloud ground.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 20, 2009)

*A Few Days Earlier... On A Luxury Cruise Ship, the S.S Rich, Sailing in West Blue*

_And so we should interpret these characteristics as inherited from the parent, through an as-yet undiscovered mechanism which future research will reveal. It seems unlikely that the existence of such recessive traits in the Drosophilia is a result of mutation in each individual rather than passed down by the parent._

I look over the paper, some five thousand words simply on how a species of fly could have red eyes when its parents both have yellow, and consider it mostly finished, in need of few major touch-ups. The folder on my desk gains a new addition, already full of information on various plant and animal species. My life's work, contained in a two inch thick folder.

As the room begins to sway and rock, I remember that I'm still on the boat and promptly fix myself another drink of rum. The ocean still makes me a little queasy, though it certainly has gotten much better since my days in the Marines. Unable to handle long voyages, I was relegated to desk work and janitor duties. Not the best chapter of my life, for sure.

I decide to leave the room and socialize with the other passengers as best I can. Before I get up the steps to the deck, however, I bump into a large man, though he's more fat than muscle.

“Outta my fuckin' way,” he growls, probably confident that his strength can overcome me.

If this were a normal day, I would simply apologize and be on my merry way. But today is the anniversary of my family's death, I've had a few glasses of rum and to be perfectly honest this ugly brute is simply asking to get his ass kicked.

Without a word my foot reaches his jaw, throwing him into the wall. He lunges back and is met with my knee in his face. A few more failed attempts at attack leave him on the floor, possibly with a broken nose.

“Give it up, fatso,” I say in an effort to rile him up, “I'm a former marine.”

Strangely enough, he heeds my advice and runs down the hallway, looking angrier than afraid. Deciding this place wouldn't be suitable for a fight if he gets his buddies, I walk onto the deck where a party is going on. It seems every person on the ship is here, sipping wine and talking about how luxurious their homes are.

They can't be more luxurious than this ship, though. Marble white, three thousand rooms, an art gallery, fourteen restaurants and a ballroom in the center. The ship embodies every aspect of being wealthy and famous, full of only the richest people in West Blue. Or people like me, who sneak onto this ship when nobody's looking and simply assume the persona of another rich person, in this case John Jackson, head of some brewery on Hops Island. Luckily the identification process isn't too sophisticated.

Information gathering of the essence, I grab a glass of red wine and approach a short, stocky woman that looks to be in her mid-thirties. 

After a bit of expository dialogue, I ask, “I've noticed that there aren't any pirate ships on the horizon over the past week we've been on board. This ship seems to exude wealth, so..."

“I think there's a Vice Admiral on board,” she tells me, “I don't know his name, but I guess the pirates are too afraid to attack!”

We both laugh at this, the fearless pirates too afraid of a single man, and after some more bullshitting I excuse myself and continue to troll around for useful information. My gathering comes to a sudden halt when I'm struck across the face by a tall, thin man.

Before I can ask what his problem is, I'm ambushed by the same man I beat up earlier and pinned to the ground, unable to escape his frankly impressive strength. I hear shots in the air and the voice of the thin man calls for everyone to give their jewelry to his band of pirates.

“And don't worry about the Vice Admiral saving your ass!” he yells, “One action from him and all of you die! We've already got the ship surrounded!”

It's true. In my peripherals I can see ships quickly closing in, somehow advancing through the calm wind. They look prepared for a broadside assault.

“I guess this ship wouldn't have cannons?" I ask nobody in particular, my question earning me an elbow to the back of the head from the large man.

“The pull of you nobles is amazing, you know, getting a Vice Admiral to come all the way out here to guard your stupid asses, and even he isn't enough!” the thin man continues to yell, his cronies collecting as many valuables as they can.

The large man starts to search me, and his second of released grip is all I need to plant my foot into his stomach and knock him back. Seeming to take my cue, all hell breaks loose on deck as marines seemingly in disguise evade their own captors and draw their guns.

“Shit!” the thin man yells, “Men, let's get the hell out of here! We'll blow this piece of shit to the bottom of the ocean!”

As soon as he's finished speaking, a ship is cleaved in two along the keel and collapses into the ocean. Standing on the railing is a man roughly the size of a fridge, carrying a sword about as large. Even the way he addresses the scared captain is cool.

“Did you really think you would be successful? Vice Admirals are not to be underestimated, asshole.”

The captain turns to shoot an innocent, but is thrown far past his own ships into the ocean by the power of the Vice Admiral's punch. I don't have long to admire his speed and power before I'm once again assaulted by the large man with a punch to the spine.

“That is it!" I yell and begin battle with the mysteriously more competent man.

I hear a cannon fire, but it's not from any of the pirate ships. Turns out this ship really is armed to the teeth. I dodge another punch from the large man and grab a scimitar from one of the fallen pirates, slashing the man across the chest at the first opportunity. His blood hits the deck and another ship sinks thanks to the surprisingly superior firepower of this ship.

“Not bad,” he says, “But I won't die here!”

I start to give chase, but two pirates rush in to cover his back. I dodge a bullet and cross swords with the other pirate, dispatching of them both in a few hits. But once I'm done, the large man is nowhere to be seen, and the chaos on deck has more or less been quieted. Not wanting anything to do with the cleanup, I retreat back to my room and pour another glass of rum.

Today has not been a good day.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 21, 2009)

-With Anax and Nolan-

The two get carried away, wrapped in what appeared to be clouds.
Nolan wriggles around, trying to get out.  "Ungh!  What the hell is this stuff!?"
One of the angels dragging him turns to him.  "You'll never get out of there, heathen."
"SPARTATATATA!" 
Everyone turns to Anax.
"What do you find so funny?"
"Everything!  Do you honestly believe you'll be able to keep us like this!?"
"God will do what he pleases with you."
"I'd like to see him try!  SPARTATATA!"
Nolan rolls his eyes.  "This isn't exactly the time to be so confident, considering the position we're in."
"SPARTATATA!  You think this is bad!?  I've come out of worse!  For instance, there was this one time ... bones sticking out ... gloves made from the heads of babies ... fist down his throat ... and then I tossed him his arm back and said, 'Looks like you could need a hand with that'."
There was a moment of silence as Nolan and the angels took a moment to digest what it was that they just listened to.  They were all pale in the face, and one angel began to vomit.
"Dear lord, I can't believe someone like you can possibly exist."
"SPARATATATATA!"

One of the angels then sticks a bit of cloud into his mouth as a sort of gag.
"Nobody must ever let this man speak.   Ever!"
Everyone, including Nolan, nodded in agreement.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 21, 2009)

*With Tsubaki aboard a marine transport vessel*

Tsubaki looked at *The Dark Justice II*. She'd seen it before she went off to OCT but she was in awe again. She looked around the vessel she was on it was a large ship but it was completely dwarfed by *The Dark Justice*. She smiled as she thought about everyone aboard. She couldn't wait to be home

"Tsubaki we've just made contact and we are making arrangements for you to board The Dark Justice"
"Thank you very much Commander" 

She turned and saluted the man and made for her cabin. She had bought a number of gifts for everyone. She looked through ever thing and made sure everything was packed up and organized. She walked over to the closet and pulled out her uniform and looked at it. This wasn't her battle gear it was her dress uniform used for formal occasions. It was a white skit and blouse, with her rank on her shoulders and a seagull embroidered on the pocket over her breast. She changed her clothes and wound her green hair into a tight bun atop her head. She fixed her clothes in the mirror and grabbed her long white coat from another hanger and slipped it on. 

"I look good" she said with a smile to the mirror as she winked to herself

She went up on to the deck to see the Dark Justice II looming over the ship. It's presence was awe inspiring. 

"Recruit my things are in my cabin already packed"
"Find someone to help you and bring them up please" she said in a commanding tone
"_Aye Aye_" the man replied and ran off

She looked up to see an elevator of sorts being lowered at the side of the boat. She turned to face a tall man with a fedora on

"Commander Fore, it was a pleasure to meet you" she said offering her hand 
"Yes my dear girl although our time together was short I enjoyed our talks"

Tsubaki nodded Fore was a graying man he was a hero from past ages. Before Roger and the like. He's been to the new world and back, he'd told her many stories about fight he'd been in with pirates she didn't know the name of. She smiled and hugged him tightly, just then the men appeared with her belongings. 

"Look out for me Commander" she said as she stepped onto the platform
"I doubt i'll have to look out for you to see you my dear" he said with a smile

Tsubaki waved as the platform began to be raise, she stood there thinking about the things she'd learned. She was ready to be the best officer she could be. She ordered a pair of men to carry her belongings to her room which was a huge green house situated near the back of the ship. She knew where Garrick's office was. She had a good sense of direction and she remembered how to get there from the tour.

She reached a large door and knocked a few times before someone answered her. She pushed the door and entered the room to see Clemens sitting facing Garrick seemingly giving him a report. She saluted 

"Ensign Shiragiku Tsubaki reporting for duty" she said in a loud clear voice

*With Lin and the Blade Pirates*

Lin struggled to her feet, she felt completely drained after fighting all those people and the magnitude of that attack the knight hit her with. She was in no condition to fight she stood supported by Usagi and watched as Kent fought with the armored man. 

"They are on a completely different level" she thought to herself
"I could never fight him at my level"
"I need to get stronger then"
"Hybrid Point" she whispered

Her body transformed into a blue scaled humanoid form. With the transformation she still felt like she was thrown through a mangle but she could at least stand on her own. She looked on as the two men exchanged blows. 

"I have to help him" she said
"Don't, you'll just get in the way in your current state" Usagi said

Lin felt as though she'd been hit by that shield again, he was right. She was nothing more than dead weight. She dropped to her knees the wood creaking under her. She began to breathe heavily, she looked over at Kent and the knight again and memories of the day Dane and the others died began to flash in her head. Her eyes began to glow with blue light her eyes 

"Lin are you OK?" she head Usagi ask

She couldn't hear him though, she'd realized what was happening. She was losing control of herself. 

"Not here now now" she said her breathing heavy

She eventually caged up the dragon in her that was clawing it's way to the surface. She collapsed onto the ground and reverted to her human form.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2009)

_Wilbur Cove_

While Rek's group were off to the auction house, Matyr, Jun and Greize went to the Machine district. 

"Eh, pretty impressive." Matyr said. 

The entire area was completely constructed of metal. Lightning rods rose from the box-like buildings, pulsing with electricity. Purple sludge poured from a pipe, dumping the waste at a vat by the street. Men and women in lab coats walked the streets, some of them even having mechanical modifications to their body.

"This area is the busiest in the city. When Rek and I first came here there were even more people here." 

"Wonder what happened?" 

"None of our concern, I hope." 

The trio headed for a steel building at the end of the road. It was colored a dull chrome, and had a sign that read "Mechanorium" on it.

"Ah, this must be the machine shop Rek said. Let's see what they have..."


----------



## Kyon (Sep 21, 2009)

"I keep telling you, I know nothing," is my reply after what must be the tenth marine came into my room for questioning.

"It just seems suspicious, sir, that you were able to fight their first mate effectively," the younger man says, "I've heard he's a tough guy."

"Not very fast, though," I counter, "Anyway, all of this useless stuff aside, when do we get to Hops Island?"

"Any minute now, actually," the marine admits, "I guess if you really know nothing, we'll let you go here. Just pack up, and anything you forget, we keep." He seems to be eyeing my swords.

I shoo him out of the room and start to pack my belongings. It won't be long before they figure out I'm not who I say I am. After everything more or less fits in the backpack, I'm off without a word to the other passengers, quickly walking past everybody and nodding slightly at the marines telling me to "have a nice day, and forget about the pirate attack". Before long, I reach the main city on Hops, Barley.

With breweries and distelleries as far as the eye can see, and vineyards probably beyond that, the town prides itself on the production of alcohol. As such, it has become a favorite for pirates and bounty hunters alike, prompting a strong military presence. This won't be a quiet place to do research, but it will be fun. And the methods used for producing alcohol may have benefits in other fields, so this research is even necessary.

Within seconds the other passengers and I are bombarded with suggestions to try the merchants' particular brand of alcohol. I rush past these vultures and poke around the city for a bit, making a note of the major landmarks (tallest buildings, mostly) and eventually find a small hotel off the main street.

Inside, it's somewhat run-down but still a good, cheap place to sleep. After blowing all my money on the cruise, funds are lacking. The old lady at the counter greets me and we talk for a while about nothing too useful ("Oh, your family owns a vineyard out west? I'll have to check it out") and I eventually break off the conversation and get to my room, setting my backpack on a table and finally manage to lay down.

~~~~~~

After a quick nap I set off again, in the direction of the old lady's family vineyard, taking suggestions from some of the merchants and finding that the alcohol here really does deserve the reputation. The finest beer, mead, vodka and rum I've ever tasted.

Once the alcohol sets in, I leave my original path and head for a bar, deciding sightseeing takes a backseat to getting plastered. Most of the bars look pretty full, so I pick one at random and enter.

As soon as I do, every face turns around to look at the newcomer, probably assessing my strength. Every person in here is an obvious pirate or someone who doesn't shower. Ignoring the silence, I make my way to the counter and order a glass of bourbon, which is hesitantly given to me by the bartender, who seems to be glancing to his right every so often.

After a few minutes of the absolute silence, I ask, "Do you guys have some sort of problem? Don't stop talking on my account, drink up!"

After my words the pirate to my right attempts to hit me, but the alcohol seems to impair him enough that I can lazily dodge. Apparently I said the wrong thing. As though a massive target is placed on me, the other pirates try to get hits in as well, but it's easy to weave in and out of this drunken crowd that can only manage to hit each other.

Soon, the attention is off of me, and a brawl starts, which I gladly take part in after downing the rest of my drink. It soon becomes clear that I am by far the most nimble person in the room and the least drunk, so I use the first chance I get to escape and not have to deal with the marines once they inevitably get here. That kind of environment won't help me learn to fight very well. I need real strong, sober people.

I don't get far down the street before I'm touched on the shoulder by somebody obviously bigger than me. I wheel around and am faced with somebody my height but much fatter, with glasses and somewhat greasy hair.

"Can I help you?" I ask after he doesn't talk for a few seconds.

"Hello, sir, I just saw your performance in that bar fight, and I must say that you are clearly better than my vineyard workers at fighting."

"Vineyard workers? You mean they weren't pirates?"

"Oh, heavens no. They're simply violent deliquents that I've given jobs."

"Well aren't you a nice guy," I say, and start to walk away, but he once again taps my shoulder. "What!?"

"Would you be willing to come to my vineyard and teach some of my servants how to fight? It would help when those idiots get too much wine in their system and get out of control."

I ponder this for a minute. "Only if you teach me how everything works. Everything you know about alcohol." He nods vigorously. "Well, I guess we have a deal. Lead the way."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 21, 2009)

*With Marc and Tetra*

"Sensei what are you saying?" Mifune asked. However he was cut short by Marc. "Hey old man are you off in your fucking head?" Marc asked brashly. "I apologize for him" Tetra said elbowing Marc in the ribs. "He has never had a teacher before, he doesn't know how to accept one." "Accept one?" Marc asked in confusion, "Tetra when the fuck did you start doing drugs?" Marc asked looking at her suspiciously. "Firstly I am not a fucking swordsman, and secondly I don't need any old fart who can't train this piece of trash teaching me anything" Marc said indicating to Mifune.

"You can insult me" Mifune panted, "but you watch your mouth when you speak about my master you savage" Mifune roared. The old man raised his hand to quiet Mifune, "its fine" he said. "Our young friend here is just being himself, nothing wrong with that." Tetra looked a the man with an incredulous look on her face, Marc provoked everyone he interacted with. It was by some strange grace of Oda that he had gathered a crew that could work for him much less love him. Marc smiled, "finally someone got it" he thought to himself. "I challenge you!" the old man said suddenly, the smile slid off of Marc's face.

"What the fuck are you talking about?" Marc asked carefully. "I challenge you to a duel, if you defeat me my student and I will bother you no longer. If I win, you will become my student and study the art of the sword properly." "Master" Mifune started however the old man held up his hand and Mifune fell silent. "I don't want to fucking study anything, and I have already trashed your disciple, STOP FUCKING WITH ME!" Marc roared. "I know you are not the kind of man to turn your back on a challenge" the old man said with a sly smile.

"Fuck this old man" Marc said in his head. "I hope you know what you are getting yourself into" Marc said cracking his knuckles. Marc whipped a cigarette out of his pocket and lit it. "Come" the old man said beckoning Marc forward. "Who the fuck do you think I am?" Marc roared in annoyance. "Master he is a fruit user" Mifune roared from the ground. "Tiron oscuro!" Marc roared, the old man was whisked forward towards Marc. Marc drew back his other hand to throw a punch but when he threw it something strange happened.

Marc threw his punch but before it could connect the old man suddenly drew the katana on his waist and thrust it into the ground. He jumped off of the hilt freeing himself of Marc's gravity and landed on Marc's outstretched hand. "Its usually custom to introduce yourself before attacking" the old man said casually. "My name is Sarutobi Sasuke" he said introducing himself. "Is he trying to make a fool of me?" Marc asked himself getting angry. "Marc be careful" Tetra called out from a building, "there is something strange about him."

"Fuck you" Marc said raising his free hand towards the old man. "Empuje Oscuro!" There was a blast of gravity however the old man flipped over Marc's head landing behind him casually. "Tch, this fucker is fast" Marc muttered to himself as he dropped to the ground into his breakdance stance. He tried to trip the old man with a back sweep of his right leg but the old man jumped the blow easily. Marc used the momentum to go into a handstand throwing another kick. However the old man blocked it with the utmost ease. Marc locked eyes with the man to find a casual facial expression on the man's face.

Marc freed himself and looked at Sarutobi annoyed. "He is fucking looking down on me" Marc said to himself angrily. Marc freed his katana and suddenly the old man's facial expression changed. "It is about time you reached for your weapon" Sarutobi said casually. "I was beginning to think you had forgotten about them or you had been deliberately neglecting them. Now the real battle begins." The old man unstrapped the giant scabbards from his back and let them hang in his hand by the yellow caution tape. "The infinite one sword style" he said seriously.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 21, 2009)

Back in the hotel, I tell the portly man whose name I've found to be Daniel Merlot, ?I'll be back in a bit, once I grab my stuff.?

In my room, I once again gather my belongings and say goodbye to this cozy place that I never even got to sleep in. On the way back down, I see him chatting with the old lady, but once they see me they stop talking and Daniel turns to me.

?You're sure you have everything?? he asks, and I nod, ?Well then, we'll be on our way. I'll be sure to talk to you later, mother.?

He waves to her as we start off down the street. I notice that the streets are emptier even though it is midday, and attribute it to people working.

?So, how long have you been a pirate?? he asks out of the blue.

?W-What? I'm not a pirate, I'm just a traveler. I don't associate myself with those sick bastards. I'm actually a former Marine. I held the title of Seaman for a while before I was formally discharged. Getting seasick kind of held me back.?

?Is that so? Well, allow me to explain the basics of what we do...?

I pull out a piece of paper and pen and start writing down everything he says. After a half hour or so of walking and talking we arrive at the vineyard, the paper full of notes on both sides. The vineyard itself is impressive enough, with large fields and a mansion easily ten times the size of any regular house, but a large hangar is what catches my attention.

?What's in there?? I ask.

?I'd kind of like you to start immediately,? he says, ignoring the question, ?So we'll get you to your room and you can teach my off-duty servants some of the basics of fighting. If I'm satisfied by the caliber, I'll teach you more.?

We enter the mansion, and my coat is taken by one of the tuxedo-clad servants, by backpack by another, and the two lead me to my room. It's small and probably built for a servant, but it's cozy enough and has a bookshelf full of interesting looking books. The two then lead me to a very large room with about ten more identical looking servants standing in a row. They join the row to make it a dozen.

?So...I'm teaching you guys?? They all nod. ?Well, I guess you should show me how well you can fight, individually.? None of them move. ?Uh, this is awkward. You, on the far left.? He steps forward. ?Fight me.?

He rushes forward and attempts an amateurish punch, giving me the opportunity to grab his chest and flip him over my back. He lands on the ground with a resounding thud and one by one the other servants run forward and try their luck, a few of the better ones actually managing to hit me. All in all, though, the level of fighting here is pretty low. This may not be a good place to learn.

?You're all fast, but you're simply not as strong as the workers. However, because you're not as bulky, I'm pretty sure if I train you in quick, simple movements that focus on quick incapacitation, you'll be able to defend yourselves.?

~~~~~

The training session went well enough. The servants quickly learned whatever I had taught them and Daniel continued to tell me things about the wine-making process and also how distilleries and breweries work. Once I'd soaked up enough information, he left to his own bedchamber and I was free to wander around the mansion.

Walking around, I saw that the servants tirelessly work and never say a word, even when questioned, instead choosing to use gestures rather than sound. Soon, I found myself outside of the hangar, investigating the fields. After a little while, I turn to the hangar and decide to see what's inside, but I'm stopped by one of the workers flanking the entrance. He simply shakes his head and I decide to not question this, and return to the mansion for a bit of studying.

I don't get far before I overhear a conversation coming from the side of the mansion, and I crouch down to hear some of what they say.

?His weakness appears to be his stamina. He can't keep fighting for too long before he's winded. I found smokes in his room, so that's probably why.?

So they decided to discuss how the servants were fighting, probably to help my training regimen. Pleased that they're so helpful, I make my way to my room and spread my notes on the desk. I grab a cigarette and light it, the caustic fumes entering my lungs hurting so good.

I don't even finish my smoke before my window explodes and I'm met with a knife at my throat. I hear them going through my backpack, and I'm blindfolded and led out of the room. Any questions I ask on the way (?What the fuck is going on??) is met with a smack to the back of the head. When the blindfold is off, I'm seated and in front of me are the servants I just trained, Daniel and another person I don't recognize in a small, dark room.

?Don't think you'll get out of this, you filthy pirate.?

?I already told you-?

?Shut up! A pirate crew has claimed that a member of their crew is John Jackson, but that man is standing beside me.? John punches me in the face. ?So obviously, you impersonated him for some reason, probably to assassinate someone in this city.?

?Actually, I only impersonated him for the ride. I used his name because apparently only upstanding rich people are allowed on board. You can't use just money for some reason. But I'm not a member of that damn pirate crew! I will never swear allegiance to a pirate crew!? This is almost true. I am not above an alliance with a pirate crew. There's a difference between working with pirates and working for pirates.

?I don't want to hear your lame excuses!? John yells, ?For disgracing my name you will suffer punishment!? He continues to hit me, my binds making it too difficult to escape. ?You son of a bitch! I won't stop until you're fucking dead!?

His hits are weak, but they start to add up, my cries of pain only causing him to laugh maniacally and start hitting me faster. He stops for a moment and accepts a sword from one of the servants and stabs me through the gut, giggling at the blood pouring out of the wound.

?We'll leave you two alone,? Daniel says, taking the servants with him.

John immediately settles down once they've left and tends to my wounds, stopping the bleeding and holds an ice pack to my face.

?I'm sorry I had to do that,? he says before I get a chance to yell at him, ?He's a very corrupt merchant that was going to sell you into slavery. He's in league with the pirates that attacked the cruise ship. They've had you followed ever since you got here.? He unties me, and I punch him for good measure. ?I guess I deserved that,? he says as he picks himself up off the ground, ?but this is no time for revenge. He has a little something in his hangar that my men are taking care of. If you'll trust me, we can get you out of here. Someone with your particular skills could benefit me. I pay well, and teach well.?

?What are you talking-?

?I don't have time to explain. Just trust me.? He finishes bandaging me up and tosses me the sword.

?What about my stuff??

?I've already got somebody taking care of that. Now come on!?

I reluctantly follow him out of the door and we're met with two of the servants. John runs behind me and offers moral support while I tear them up, noticing that they're trying to use the skills I taught them, making them tougher opponents. Still, despite a few hits to my wound which hurt like hell, they're dispatched, and John and I run to the end of the hallway and escape out the window. Running through the fields, the workers come after us and we're forced to take out more fodder before John leads me to the hangar, where two large men are waiting with guns, shooting some of the workers pursuing us.

Inside the hangar is what looks like a massive, long balloon. One of the guards tells John that the ?Burghinden? is ready, which must be the name of it.

?It's something that can fly through the sky,? John tells me, sensing my confusion, ?It's filled with hydrogen and can fly throughout most of West Blue, but the Grand Line's unpredictable air currents could theoretically pose a problem. We'll use this for transportation to a smaller, sea-borne vehicle towards the beginning of the Grand Line. We don't want to risk dying just after entering.?

I can only admire the airship for a few moments before I'm ushered into the cabin along with the other guards and John. I hear the top of the hangar open up and the last of the passengers get in, gunfire raging outside. Looking outside the window, I see us actually lifting off into the air, and start to move. The sensation is unbelievable, and nothing like sea travel. I ask for the blueprints and one of the guards happily hands them to me along with my other stuff, plus more books stolen from the mansion that apparently they thought I'd like. Which I do.

?Make yourself comfortable,? John tells me as I read over the blueprints, ?This is going to be a long ride.?

One thought occurs to me as we're flying, though, that I voice to everybody, but don't get an answer to:

?Isn't hydrogen explosive??


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 23, 2009)

*Marc. D Gomes VS Sarutobi Sauske*

"The infinite one sword style" he said seriously. The old man swung the scabbards by the caution tape and numerous blades took to the sky before spreading out. They fell to the earth lodging into the ground and surrounding buildings. "Fuck"  Marc said in annoyance, "the place just became a cluster fuck." Suddenly the yellow caution tape extended and wrapped itself messily around the battlefield forming a make shift cage. "This is bad" Tetra said to herself, "that man's aura has gotten serious."

Feeling boxed in and annoyed Marc blasted some of the katana that littered the ground from around him with an omnidirectional empuje oscuro. "Here I come" Sarutobi said leaping forward. Sarutobi leapt from the ground and navigated the maze by jumping from katana hilt to katana hilt. There was a thunderous crash as Marc defended himself against the old man's blow. However suddenly the old man grabbed a near by sword with his right foot and swung it towards Marc.

Marc ducked at the last second feeling some of his hairs being clipped in the process. Marc rolled away and as he got to his feet he was forced to raise his katana to deflect the one Sarutobi had thrown at him. The blade distracted Marc and in that time Sarutobi slipped out of his field of vision. "Fuck he is fast" Marc grumbled scanning the area for him.

Sarutobi came at Marc from above pulling a katana from the building roof it had lodged in. Marc drew his wakizashi to aid him against this dual strike but Sarutobi was strong. Marc was forced to the floor and it was only be decreasing the gravity around him was he able to kick Sarutobi off of him. A rain of blades came flying at Marc as Sarutobi raced around the battlefield chucking katana after katana at him.

As numerous blades fell to the ground as Marc deflected each and everyone, the Black Sword could feel himself getting annoyed. "Who the fuck do you think I am?" Marc asked in annoyance. "Such petty tricks won't beat me" Marc shattering a sword with a particularly hefty swing. "You may have a lot of swords but they are off shity quality" Marc commented at how easy cutting that blade had been. "Actually the angrier you get, the better your steel cutting technique becomes" the man said correcting him.

"Fuck it I am ending this" Marc said trying to pull Sarutobi towards him. However the old man was moving with such incredible speed it was hard to lock on to him. Marc snarled in frustration as he missed again and cut another blade in half. "If you wish for it to end I would be more than happy to end this fight and begin your training" Sarutobi called out as he disappeared again after tossing a katana. "Over my busted ass" Marc called out as another katana clattered uselessly to the floor.

"It seems I cannot hold back if I intend to win" Sarutobi said suddenly. "Forgive me my child" Sarutobi said appearing in front of Marc. "Tch, when the fuck did he get this close" Marc said raising his sword at the last second. "Infinite sword flow, one" Sarutobi said as his blade clashed against Marc's. "Blunt strike?" Marc said looking at the way Sarutobi was holding the blade. "It's over" Sarutobi said suddenly as he disappeared from Marc's view.

As the blade Sarutobi had swung at Marc first continued to apply pressure on him he was suddenly hit from behind by another blunt strike. "Impossible" Marc said his eyes widening in shock. Sarutobi gathered sword after sword wedging them against Marc's body with blunt strikes counting each blow. When he reached twelve he gathered another blade. "Punishment" he said sadly looking as Marc could not move from a mixture of pain and the cage of swords that surrounded him.

Sarutobi proceeded to deliver several more blows to each of the swords pressed against Marc at such a rate that they began to glow. Finally he finished behind Marc and all of the blades exploded from Marc's body and lodged into the ground surrounding him and Sarutobi. Marc struggled to stand but his body felt useless. "If those hadn't been blunt strikes I would have died" Marc thought to himself. "Who the fuck are you?" Marc asked from the ground. "I am now your sensei" Sarutobi said simply.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 23, 2009)

With Black Star

The Nihonese captain dodged the chained blade that shot towards him, grabbing hold of the chain.He tugged hard and as dangerous as a weapon it could, it also ruined his balance as the marine was standing only one leg.It just took Black on good pull to throw the marine off his feet.

Black start the chain over his head and when the marine had picked up sufficient speed, he slammed him down.

Black was already preparing a follow up attack but two of crewmates interrupted him.They had been keeping an eye on him, since Black couldn't really be trusted by himself and needed someone to babysit him.

"Enough playing around, more marines can show up any second now."Chey told him.

"Who the hell do you think you're talking to lady?"Black wasn't used to having a woman telling him what to do.

And Chey wasn't used to getting lip like that, and she intended to make that clear.With one swift punch to the gut Black was down.

Black was shocked by the fact a single punch did that much damage to him, with his hard skin a blunt strike rarely did substantial damage to him."Could it be?"He muttered as Val dragged him towards the harbor."The fist of love?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 23, 2009)

With Shin

It took him a while but eventually the swordsman was separated from The Great Red Monkey.Splotches of red fur was still glued to his palms, the rest of his palms consisted out of open wounds as the skin had been torn right off.The price of freedom, as he called it.Not Far from here a certain Zoan sported similar wounds on his back.

Shin was now heading to take out that Wim?.....Wino.......He was sure it had a W in it, either way, he was heading to take out that Lord with a W in his name.
Though before he could get there, his right hand disqualified and removed Shin from the tournament.He probably turned out to be more trouble than he was worth.

Shin was transported back to the Infinite.From where he could see his crew mates locked in battle with marines.

"Shin?"Mary noticed his return.

"Ah just the woman I was looking for, fix my hands, I got glue,monkey hairs, and wounds on them."He needed to fix his hands first, holding a sword would be a pain like this.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 23, 2009)

*Katana Island*

"Send them home" Lord Wint said in exasperation. *"Is something wrong my lord?"* the butler asked sadly. "They are failing to provide me with sufficient entertainment" Lord Wint said folding his arms in disappointment. "Remove them from my sight and send them home" he said turning off the monitors. *"Are you sure my lord?"* the butler asked politely. "Of course I am sure, now get rid of them." The butler nodded his head and disappeared. As the man teleported instantly all over the island it wasn't long before the men and women who had been working on the last task found themselves back on their ships.


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 24, 2009)

*Katana Island with Dreyri and Helen
*
Dreyri stood with Helen at the top of the mountain. He took off his blindfold and turned to Helen. 

"_That's the end right?_" Dreyri said
"I think so" Helen answered

Dreyri reached for the package in front him and the world blurred and he slammed into the deck of the black sword.

"_THAT'S NOT FUCKING FAIR_" 
"I FUCKING WON" Dreyri screamed slamming his fist onto the deck of the ship

He got to his feet

"_Fire, Tetra, Smirnov, Marc, Akawana, Hawthorne, Wesley, Simo_" Dreyri shouted
"_I'm back_" he shouted

There was no answer he walked down the stairs below deck and didn't see anyone

"I wonder where everyone is" he said

He walked around the boat checking the rooms, Hawthorne's Lab door was locked. The infirmary door was also locked, Marc and the other's rooms were empty. He opened the door to Wesley's room and saw a huge gaping hole in the ship

"_Well I guess that's why we aren't moving_" Dreyri thought
"_Well I'll go look for them_" Dreyri thought

He walked up onto deck and saw Fire walking onto the boat he ran over to hug her but she side stepped him

"Leave me alone I'm tired" she said as the wolves passed
"_Nice to see you too_" he shouted behind her
"_I wonder what's wrong with her_"

He looked at her disappear below deck and walked away from the boat a man ran past him.

"_Don't go over there some swordsmen are fighting_"

Dreyri's eyes lit up and he began to run toward the source of the commotion he arrived just intome to see Marc defeated.

"_Hell fucking no_" Dreyri said to himself
"_My captain is not gunna lose to some rando_"

He looked around for a tall building and jumped up on it. He pulled his sword free and flicked the blade it lit on fire. He looked down at the man talking down to Marc. The fire engulfed Dreyri until his entire body was covered n red fire. The fire kept it's form and walked off Dreyri

"_Lets see how well this works_" Dreyri said

The red flaming form jumped off the roof and ran at the man that was talking to Marc


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 24, 2009)

*With Marc, Tetra and Dreyri*

Marc gritted his teeth in annoyance at the man standing before him. He had lost and as much as he despised it this man was now his sensei. "Will you go back on your word?" Mifune said hopefully. "Who the fuck do you think I am?" Marc said annoyed, "a man is only as good as his word, I will honor my fucking commitment." "This aura!" Tetra thought excitedly as it drew closer. Suddenly a red flaming form came bursting towards Sarutobi. "DREYRI!" Tetra screamed happily.

"Dreyri!" Marc thought as the burden that had been plaguing him lifted. That feeling of relief and happiness were quickly replaced by annoyance and anger. "WHERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN YOU FUCKING COCK SUCKER!" Marc roared. "What the fuck are you doing in such a pitiful position?" Dreyri said as he passed his captain. Suddenly Mifune appeared in front of Dreyri, "like I would let you" he said defending Sarutobi. "Out of the way junior" Dreyri said in annoyance back handing Mifune with his free hand. 

Mifune was sent flying and came to a stop when he crashed into a building. Mifune lay still as Dreyri continued his charge towards Sarutobi. "This boy!" Sarutobi said to himself in surprise. "That's a cursed blade, and his aura is over powering it!" Sarutobi raised his katana to defend and there was an explosion and Sarutobi was forced backwards. He tossed aside the mangled remains of his katana and grabbed another one.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 25, 2009)

With the Tri-Star pirates

Black had been dragged all the way back to the docks, where he was shown the crew's new ship.In memory of the Gunsmoke pirates' original ship, this one too had an odd design.Like the Ravager it was shaped like a coffin, making it more of a raft design like Blackbeard's ship instead of a traditional sailing ship.

Though this version, named The Requiem, was far larger and catered to nearly all of the needs each and every crewmember had.

A gym filled with training equipment and materials for Black Star and Drax, a  workshop for Sam, a medical bay for Kira, a crow's nest for Chey, a galley with a stacked fridge for Candace, a soundproofed practice room for Val, a workroom for Princess and for the many animals and animal lovers on board there was a special deck for them that even contained stables.It was still largely empty now, only holding Sam and Chuck's horses, the bull belonging to Chey and Princess' Booster.

"She's a beaut, ain't she."The shipyard owner commented before adding."Now the matter of the payment...."He glanced over to Nate, who half smiled.

"Eh, about that."he revealed a device in his hand, then pressed the button.Several explosives went off in the area, a couple of ships and buildings had been rigged to explode.The many shipwrights they had hired were caught off guard by them and meanwhile Nate and Sam pulled out their firearms."Black, Val, Chey, if you guys could hurry up and join us on board."While Nate and Sam kept their weapons trained on the shipwrights, the others boarded the ship and set sail.

Just to be on the safe side, they set off a couple of more explosives as they made their escape.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mihkal Tober VS Cantido Kaishio*

Mihkal perched on a branch and watched Cantido as she struggled to regulate her breathing. "She is done for" Mihkal thought to himself. "One more attack should put her at ease, then I can just deposit her outside of the forest." "AAHHHH!" Cantido suddenly screamed releasing a fireball directly above her. The fireball crashed through the already damaged branches allowing sunlight to stream through in full force. "Is she delusional?" Mihkal asked himself as a bead a sweat rolled down his forehead.

The sunlight illuminated Cantido and immediately she could feel energy begin to course through her body. She smiled to herself smugly as she lay face down on the ground. She heard a rustle of feathers and the branches up above as Mihkal took flight. "That's it" Cantido said to herself, "come closer, I am only going to get one shot at this." As Mihkal extended his talons at Cantido he suddenly noticed something less than ideal.

"What the hell is that?" he asked himself as Cantido's arms set on fire. "Shit, its too late to turn back" Mihkal said increasing his speed in hopes he could put Cantido down before she could do what she wanted to do. Cantido released a fireball to the side, the backlash moved her out of the way and Mihkal raked the ground uselessly. "This is the spot" Cantido said springing to her feet. Mihkal flapped desperately trying to gain speed and height but it was too late.

Cantido's first punch caught him in the ribs and he could smell his feathers burning. Then she was all over him, hitting him everywhere. "Don't stop, don't stop hitting him" Cantido kept chanting to herself in her mind. Even when her muscles screamed in protest and the flames on her arms died down Cantido still continued to push herself. When it was finally over both of them plummeted to the ground uselessly. "Eat that you winged bastard" Cantido said with satisfaction.


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 26, 2009)

*Dante *

"Guys, stop making so much noise!

...

GUYS SERIOUSLY I'VE GOT ONE HELL OF A HANGOVER! WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS DOING ANYW-

...

What the hell did I get up to last night?", Dante's eyebrows rose in shock as he took in his surroundings, he was in middle of nowhere surrounded only by ocean. He looked down at his vessel, "A bath tub? I've really got to stop drinking so much", he sighed as he picked up an empty bottle that had obviously given him a helping hand in forgetting what had transpired the night before. He tossed the bottle into the sea and began trying to recount what happened to him the previous night. 

Obviously there had been a lot of drinking involved, that's always how the nights always started, he vaguely remembered something about a bet, something about being able to sail a bathtub. "At least I was right", he thought to himself smugly. 


"They're probably out right now looking for me, for now I think I'll just relax", he moved around trying to get comfortable. He'd be found and taken back home in no time, and he'd make sure to collect whatever winnings he earned from his bathtub sailing victory. His eyes traced the surroundings once more, water everywhere, except over there.

"What is that? A mountain? Wait- Is what a gate? It can't be...can it? There's no way I could have floated that far in one night, there's no way that's the entrance to the Grand Line", thoughts began crashing through his head as the image became clearer. It is a gate, it is a mountain, it is the entrance to Grand Line.

"Shit, Why does stuff like this always happen to me?", he whinges out loud putting on a pout for effect, "Seems like there's nothing I can do to get out of this current. Oh well, they better have some good alcohol in Grand Line", he lay back in the tub and waited for the inevitable trip over the mountain.


----------



## Kyon (Sep 26, 2009)

"So, was it really necessary to stab me?"

"Well...no, not really. I kind of got too much in character."

"I hope karma kicks your sorry ass."

With that, I look over the blueprints one more time, writing down important things in my notebook. Sketching it would be futile, as I have zero artistic skill. After some more design flaws that I find ways to improve ("Seriously, the hydrogen is best replaced by something like helium. And what's with the near-thermite coat?") I hear somebody laugh beside me.

"Is that a bathtub?" the guard asks, pulling me over to look. "Please tell me that crazy friend is entering the Grand Line in a bathtub."

Sure enough, it is, but the occupant is too small to make out from here.

"I want to save him. There's no way he can-"

"Forget it," John interrupts, "We don't have the stuff to grab him. Let him die, it's his own fault. We don't have time to worry about others."

"He's going to die, and you're okay with that!?"

"Kind of. When did you start being concerned with other peoples' lives?"

I don't answer, and instead search around the airship for some kind of rope to toss down. "This is the most ill-equipped piece of shit in the air!"

"This is the only thing in the air," John reminds me.

After a sarcastic laugh, I reluctantly leave the crazy guy to enter Reverse Mountain in his bathtub. Maybe if I ever see him again I'll apologize.

~~~~~

The tranquil silence after we entered the Grand Line is broken by a large explosion.

"Shit!" I hear John yell, "Abandon the Burghinden!"

No need to tell me twice. I grab my backpack and swords and poke around the supply room, hearing some guards abandon ship by simply jumping out. I see a large sheet of something like linen and attach it to some leftover string.

"Here goes," I tell myself, and jump out, hoping my makeshift parachute will work.

It sort of does. I crash down to the land below me, angling myself to hit the ground as softly as I can. The plan sort of works, but the second I stop rolling I lose consciousness, wondering if the others are okay...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Sep 27, 2009)

*Marine Base Magma*
"AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIT SOMEBODY CATCH ME!!!!!!!!" Yingoru bellowed as he fell out of the sky at an accelerated rate. Standing right below him was Ray the drummer assasin. Before Ray could react Yingoru fell directly on top of him.

Both Feroy and Rago narrowed their eyes to see just who fell out of the sky. Though, as soon as they heard "Who the hell just stands there and watches someone fall on top of them? Are you blind you piece of shit?!"

"Aye! Yingoru.......
"Yingoru......"

Rago and Feroy said in unison as they came to realize just who it was while also facepalming. Yingoru walked out of the dust and debris to see his fellow marines standing not too far off. He quickly approached them and was surprised to see Rago's terrible state. "What the hell is going on here?" Yingoru said in puzzlement.

Feroy's eyes nearly popped out of his head. "You know Yingoru we should be playing the role of detective. You have no right to ask questions first. Where in the world did you vanish to?" Feroy said in a more calm manner.

"Aye! He's right Yingoru. Where were you? We came here looking for you and indeed we have found you." Rago said weakly.

Yingoru took a huge sigh. "Some weirdo came and transported me to some island where I was put in a cell and then ended up in a forest and then I fought this wench who I was about to kill until this dumbass stopped me so then I ended up on a snowy ass, cold ass mountain where I encountered an avalanche and somehow I just fell from the damn sky." Yingoru said.

Rago and Feroy looked at each other and then back at Yingoru. "Sure...ok." Feroy started. "Well, the current situation calls for your assistance so it is good that you have returned. Commander Rago is in no position to fight so it is up to Boyang, Lt. Fame, you and I to-" "What the fuck is a Lt. Fame?" Yingoru interrupted.

"Oh, he's the Lt. who was sent from HQ to join our squad. He's now the second in command after Rago." Feroy said. 

Yingoru's mouth dropped. "But, but I was always the second in command!" Yingoru said. 

"Or so you thought......"
"What the fuck did you say???"
"Nothing.."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2009)

*Kent vs. Lance...*

The attack sped towards Kent. "Soru!" He shot out of the way, but Lance's technique hits his leg. Kent grunts in pain and kicks out again. "Rankyaku!" The attack hits Lance but doesn't do any noticeable damage, and the Makaosu member leaps into the air, trying to spear Kent with his sword.

Kent dodged, grabbing Lance's wrist and driving his knee into his stomach. Lance retaliated by slamming his forehead into Kent's, but the captain doesn't seem to be fazed. "People always said I had a hard head," He commented, before launching a point blank Rankyaku at Lance.

Lance twisted, taking the brunt of the attack on his shoulder, but the attack still throws him to the ground. Kent growls as the fire around his hands begins to diminish. "Time to finish this." He muttered. "Soru!" He shoots up to Lance's still form. "SHIGAN!" His outstretched finger makes to impale Lance's throat, but the knight twitches to the side at the last moment, and Kent's finger buries itself in the stone.

*Bam!*

Lance brings his fist into Kent's chin, knocking him loose. He grabs his sword and lunges forward, aiming at Kent's chest.

*Ching!*

Two crossed blades stop Lance's only inches away from Kent's heart. Kent glances up. William and Jack stand on either side of him, their swords crossed in the middle, halting Lance's blade. A dazed Flynn stands behind Lance, his Tanto blades pointed at Lance's back. They all look a bit disorientated.

"Fist of Oda!" Several bullet sized balls of light slam into Lance's chest, knocking him back a few feet. A normal pellet bounces off his forehead a moment afterwards. Derrick floats above him, his staff whirling with black and white energy and pointing directly at Lance's head. Usagi's bamboo staff is resting lightly on his chest, while the giant panda takes a swig from a bottle of sake. Kent grins weakly as the fire fades from his hands and feet.

"Aha. Aha. Bitch."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 27, 2009)

Marine Base Magma 

With his hands firmly wrapped in bandages Shin was ready to help out his friends, he disembarked from the Infinite and rushed towards the battle site on Marine Base Magma and intended to assist his friends but countless of marines were in his way.And Shin never was one to take the subtle way of approach.

"Tosshin!"He yelled out as he charged the crowd of marines, who had been facing the other way while watching the many battles between the unnamed pirate crew members and the XMS members.

Since he felt it was dishonorable to attack people from behind with a sword, he instead jumped in with a high kick that sent one unlucky marine flying and knocking over a handful of the marines along the way.

He started beating the crap out of these fodder marines, using his manga kung-fu.Which really wasn't that impressive since he just used moves he remembered from reading mangas imported from Nihon back when he was a kid, he stopped reading them when his kenjutsu training became his main priority.

Blood rained across the battlefield, as chops and kicks caused massive damage to these marines.While his kung-fu skills were lacking, the physical strength he had developed over the years made up for it.Each strike was accompinied by a "Hiya!" or something similar.

That was until the crowd eventually thinned and a more notable opponent approached Shin, the man had Nihonese features and wore a yellow jumpsuit with a marine's coat over it.Shin noticed that the man had some kind of weird weapon that he wore on his lower arms, seemed like bracers but several blades stuck out from the top half.

"Allow me to introduce myself."The man said as he took off his officer's coat."Marshall "Tekken" Law."

"Tekken?"

"Yes, it translates to...."But Marshall was cut off by Shin.

"Iron Fist, I know, I just thought it was a ridiculous nickname."

"Oi, you're on to talk, I've read up on you."He replied."Shin Yagami the _Smokin' Samurai_."

"What the hell is wrong with that, I'm a heavy smoker and I'm a samurai, it describes me perfectly and at least I'm not trying to come off us some kind of pansy who needs to trick his opponent into fearing him."

With this, the pre-battle conversation had ended and MArshall took on a battle stance while Shin unsheathed his two blades.

"Banzai!"Marshall yelled out as he charged towards Shin, then closed the distance with a jump.

"That's so gay."Shin commented on that Banzai bit, he crossed the blades and used them to block Marshall's strike.Who slammed down his right bracer and the force of which caused Shin's feet to sink several inches into the ground.

"Didn't expect that."Shin mumbled to himself, it seemed this Tekken guy was stronger then he appeared.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 27, 2009)

*Blade Pirates vs Lance...*

Lance looks around as all of the Blade Pirates surround him, "All of this for one monster?" he says, "It's a shame, if you would have just surrendered her I wouldn't have to do this..." He quickly takes off his left armored glove, and as it drops to the ground a massive explosion of energy encircles the area.

All of the Blade Pirates go flying backwards, and in the dust all that can be seen is Lance putting his glove back on and all of the Blade Pirates return to their feet. William and Jack charge forward but Lance fends off the swordsmen and then slams his foot into the ground, making a small tremor. He takes advantage of this and rams his heavily armored body into Jack sending him flying backwards.

He then sweeps out William's legs and kicks him away as well. He then blocks an incoming pellet with his sword and rolls out of the way of an incoming Panda. He gets back up just in time to block an energy charged staff. The energy starts to leak off of the staff and smack into his chest, pushing him backwards.

"Lance, your not too busy now are you?" his Mini Den Den Mushi starts to call him, "Yea, I can talk," he pushes off the staff and leaps backwards, "We're starting to lose too many men, Adam and Tommy are already out of commision and the lower knights are starting to get too few in numbers for our taste. These Pirates were more trouble than expected."

Lance grits his teeth as he knees Flynn in the gut and then smacks him with the flat part of his sword sending him crashing into a rock, "I'm about to finish up this job myself, I just need-" "No, get back to Makaosu, I heard they are falling apart and we need them in full power for this alliance to be worth anything. Fall Back."

He sighs, "Fine," he spins his blade around, "Well looks like you'll get to keep your pet for now, but trust me, I'll be back," he raises his sword high above his head and it begins to glow in a golden color. He then slams it down into the ground and in a giant flashy explosion he is gone, and the knights are all about retreated.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2009)

_Wilbur Cove_

Rek, Elza and Yumi entered the city's auction house without incident. Inside the auction house were an assortment of scientists and aristocrats, all wanting to snag whatever rare relics were on display. When they went inside, they had found out that the entire auction house as packed. Rek smirked, and pointed above, where a skybox lined with red velvet loomed over the auctioners.

There was a box reserved exclusively for the Du Mortis family and their entourage, connected through a passageway at the rightmost side of the auction house guarded by 2 servants of the family. The Du Mortis family had a considerable investment in Wilbur Cove, since it allowed them to get forbidden relics the W.G. would not hesitate to destroy.

"Lord Rek, welcome. We thought it was only Lord Bahuk who was in town." One of the soldiers said. 

Rek raised an eyebrow. "Bahuk? Here? What a surprise."

"Didn't think you'd be here." A snide voice said to Rek upon reaching the skybox. 

Sitting at the comfiest chair was Rek's cousin, Bahuk Du Mortis, dressed in clothing more utilitarian than what Rek usually wears. By his side was his wife, who unlike his husband was in an extravagant fur coat. 

"My sentiments as well." Rek replied, sitting beside his cousin. Elza sat next to Rek, while Yumi was at the back. 

"I'd tell you why I'm here, but I have more important things to worry about. Namely getting a very valuable treasure up for grabs today." 

Rel smirked. "I've little idea what it is, but perhaps I'll get it just to spite you."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 29, 2009)

Shin VS Marshall

The battle had started and Marshall's next strike freed Shin from his earth bounds and sent him flying towards the marine base complex.First he crashed trough gate surrounding the complex, then trough a wall and eventually he came to a halt inside what seemed to be the barracks.

He landed on the floor, his back against a bunk bed and as he got up he realized a pair of briefs had fallen on him."Ugh."He shuddered as he tried wiggling it off his shoulder, he succeeded and just in time as Marshall crashed trough the ceiling."Haiya!"He shouted as he took a fighting stance, his hands held in a claw shape."Kiya!!"Marshal shouted once more before charging, with uncanny speed he raced towards Shin.

The swordsman crossed his blades once more to block the strike, a strike delivered with so much momentum and power that Shin was sent flying again, this time two walls met their end as the Nihonese projectile crashed trough them.

"This is giving me a major headache."Shin groaned as he climbed back on his feet, this Marshall was ridiculously fast and with that speed combined with his impressive physical strength it made little difference if you managed to block or not.Either way you'd be sent flying, well now that he thought about it he didn't want to imagine what happened if he didn't manage to block.

If blocking wasn't working it meant he'd have to go on the offensive, maybe finisshing this off long range would be the answer and so as Marshall showed his face again Shin yelled out."White Squall Barrage!"He unleashed a series of four White Squall attacks, each one capable of cleaving trough steel even over longer distances but they were tiring as well and he needed to catch his breath after the fourth one.

Marshall charged again, mid-sprint he managed to dodge the first three but the fourth had to be taken head on.He crossed his arms and pushed back against the attack,he managed to prevent serious damage but he underestimated the attack and the force sent him flying for once.With a rain of metallic scrapes from his bracers he crashed trough a wall, giving Shin the time to catch his breath.

"That won't work again, he won't make the same mistake again so I guess I'll have to try something else."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 1, 2009)

Shin VS Marshall

Shin opted to with tactics focusing on speed, Marshall seemed to be physically strong and fast enough to shrug of what Shin dished out before but maybe it would pay of for Shin if he tried the Marshall approach to this battle.

Shin took a deep breath while Marshall recovered and prepared for another charge, but this time Shin was the first to charge.With a zig zag pattern he rushed towards Marshall, who was slightly surprised by Shin suddenly taking the offensive like that but the experienced Marshall quickly prepared to defend himself and then launch a counter.

"Lightning Snow!"Shin yelled out as he unleashed a flurry of jabs that sent "air bullets" that caught Marshall off guard.He didn't expect to be threatened by a long range attack but with use of his bracers he defended himself.He started to deflect the attacks away, just what Shin was hoping for as the purpose of this first part of the Lightning Snow attack was to ground the opponent.

When that had happened the second stage would be initiated, Shin accelerated catching Marshal off guard and he slashed both blades in a X-shaped pattern.

Marshall managed to defend himself just in time, his bracers absorbing the brunt of the blow but he still suffered some damage and a small amount of blood rained from a wounds on Marshall's chest and arms.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Oct 2, 2009)

*Hinara Kaio Vs Kaiser Yue*

Hinara scanned the tree line desperately looking for the source of the voice. However she could detect so much as a hint of movement. "Don't waste your time" Kaiser said from the trees. "It is impossible to track me by the sound of my voice and by the time you see me it will be too late." There was a faint rustle and Hinara turned in time to see a muscular man in her face. He punched her hard and she went sprawling. Hinara looked around but the man was already gone. 

Hinara climbed to her feet gingerly, that last blow had been really heavy. Kaiser released a deep booming laugh from the trees and again Hinara scanned futilely. There was another rustle and Hinara dived instinctively to the side. She felt a blow graze her shoulder but for the most part she had avoided damage. She scanned again but Kaiser was already gone. "I can't keep up" Hinara thought to herself in dismay.

As Hinara prepared herself for the next blow, her ears pricked for her only saving grace. There was the usual rustle but this time Hinara was ready she manipulated a steam of water out of the pool and it connected with Kaiser just before he could blind side Hinara. Kaiser hit the ground hard from the force and shook the water out of his hair and face in annoyance. "I finally figured out your pattern" Hinara said firing another stream of water towards him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 2, 2009)

Shin VS Marshall

Marshall quickly recovered from Shin's attack, he got back up again and touched the injury on his chest."Hmmm, just a shallow cut."He confirmed that he could just ignore it and fight on and so he got ready to get serious.He took off his sweater and revealed something strapped to the inside of the back of his sweater.

He pulled it out and with great skill he started spinning the weapon.They reminded Shin of nunchucks, but if he remembered correctly those usually had two wooden....Things, he wasn't sure of the technical term.But this one had three.

"Ah I see you're eying my sansetsukon."Marshall commented while he displayed his skills with the tricky weapon."But I prefer the name, Coiling Dragon Staff, as my master used to say back on Nihonku."

"Ah, you're from a Teijuu."Shin replied, the Teijuu were islands where large groups of Nihonese settled during/after the fall of Nihon."Well I'm not sure if you were expecting me to treat you to some sake because you're Nihonese like me, but that won't happen, I have no love for a race traitor."

"How dare you!"Marshall shouted."A pirating scumbag dares to call me a traitor to me race!"

"Because it was the marines, under command of the W.G. that invaded our lands and turned us into a colony of the W.G."Shin replied.

"You forget, it would have never come to that if it hadn't been for the war between a _pirate crew_ and the marines who fought them in the name of justice."Was Marshall's comeback.

"Please, the marines are no better then your average pirate, the pirates just don't hide behind an excuse called _justice _ and even if their motives were pure, it certainly doesn't justify that the destruction of an empire was written of as colleteral damage."

"Enough!"Marshall was sick of it."I will not stand for it, a criminal who dares to sully the justice us marines live to uphold."

"Sully?, what kind of Nihonese talks like an Okama Futsubun-person."Futsubu was a neighboring nation of Nihon, known for their cheese, sophisticated culture and their so called language of love.The Nihonese people were born with an innate hatred for these people.

Now with an intense hatred towards each other they charged again, both rushing towards each other as fast as they could.

"Lightning..."Shin yelled out, but before he yell out the full name of the attack Marshall yelled out his and then performed it.

"Tatsutsume!"He struck with his coiling dragon staff, a devastating blow struck Shin square in the chest, an impact worsened by the fact he was running as fast as he could in the opposite direction of the strike.

Shin coughed up blood as he was sent flying again, he had been used to this and to crashing trough wall and ceilingss.And as painful as that may sound he had gotten enough experience with it that he could shrug it off relatively easy but right now after that last strike those walls and ceilings felt a lot harder then usual.

He started seeing stars at a certain point, maybe the third or fourth wall....Or was it a ceiling? He couldn't tell the difference at that point.By the time he regained his senses everything was dark and he had trouble breathing, it took him a few seconds before realizing that there was something covering him and with a great deal of effort he managed to pull it off.It turned out to be a W.G. flag.

"Ugh, I had this disgusting thing on me."He spat on it and then ripped it apart before throwing the ripped pieces away.

"How dare you!!"An furious Marshall yelled out."The nerve of you, to destroy that flag."In the eyes of the W.G. and apparently in those of Marshall as well, this was a terrible crime and Marshall would make sure that Shin got punished for it.

Shin quickly picked up his blades again and prepared to attack, meanwhile Marshall charged again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 3, 2009)

Shin VS Marshall

Shin had come to the conclusion he would need speed to win, and so he opted for a move he hadn't used in months.Back in the day it was probably his most lethal technique, over time he had gained a couple that probably exceeded it but still the technique would give him as much speed as he could muster and it would the perfect mix of power and speed.Which he would need to defend against the impressive mix of speed and power that Marshall displayed with each attack.

As Marshall charged towards Shin, his Coiling Dragon Staff ready to strike, he called out the first part of the attack name and started pushing of with his feet as hard as he could."Lightning..."

As he pushed off, small cracks appeared on the floor, so small he didn't even take notice of it but then again he had other things on his mind.He launched himself towards Marshall, to a normal person it would've seemed like he just blurred out of view only to reappear a moment later several feet behind Marshall.

Midflight Shin slashed with both blades but Marshall managed to evade it and his own attack caught Shin in the shoulder, it wasn't a good solid hit but still it caused some serious pain and he was just barely able to hold on to his katana.

When he reappeared again for the average human's eye he didn't call out the ending of the attack name, it had failed aft erall and he just barely managed to stay on his feet.It was still not enough, he had to go faster, try harder and so he spun around and prepared for another charge.

"Lightning...."He pushed off again, the cracks on the floor gaining in size and quantity.This time Shin missed again, but at the same time Marshall only managed to graze him.

After that charge had ended Shin was panting, the same with Marshall but both of them knew they couldn't afford to take a breather and so both spun around again and charged again."Lightning.."The cracks in the floor increase once more, the speed which he traveled with had increased even more but still not enough.Right now he seemed to have reached Marshall's level, both of their attacks collided straight into each other and nullified each other leaving the users to zip past each other and then to slow down again briefly before spinning around again and making another charge.

He was getting closer but he felt like he was about the pass out from exhaustion anytime now.It had to happen now, he had been giving his all this entire time already but this last time he tried giving it his all and more.With gritted teeth and every muscle in his body tensed he pushed off again, this time the change was noticeable and the results were on a whole other level.

"Lightning...."The floor cracked underneath his feet as he pushed off, damaged to such an extend that it crumbled with the debris falling down to a floor below.Like a cannonball he shot towards Marshall, who's eyes were wide with second for a splitsecond.Shin was surprised himself, he almost thought he might not even be able to get a decent hit in but he knew this would be his one and only chance to finish this battle in his favor.

Shin slashed with both blades, they cut right trough his Coiling Dragon Staff and then next trough his torso.Though before the blood could spray on Shin, the boy Nihonese boy flew past the fallen opponent,  crashed trough a chimney, several trees and only started slowing after crashing into a hill top.Shin was still rolling at high speeds, he made several attempts to slow down by getting back on his feet again but he kept tripping.Slowly he started decelerating until he finally managed to slow down manually by stabbing his blades into the ground.

Eventually he ground to a half, his arms were killing him and first thing he did was fall face forward and letting go of his blades.He could've sworn he heard a pop but he was aching all over and couldn't quite make out that distinct dislocated shoulder pain from the many other kinds of pain he was feeling over his body.When the world stopped spinning and he was almost sure he wouldn't start throwing up blood, he finally dared to open his eyes and glance at his shoulder."Yeah....."He had to pause briefly, to fight that blood vomit feeling that washed over him."That's dislocated alright, well I sure hope so because I don't think my arm used to be all floppy like that."

Eventually Shin managed to get on his knees, then his feet and after the very time consuming and painfull procedure of picking up his swords and then sheathing them again, he walked over to the first suitable object in sight."This should work."He commented on a tree."So....You pop them back in like this, right?....Who the hell am I talking to?.....Sheesh, brain damage is a bitch."

He attempted to pop it back in, but all that happened was a dull thud and a girlish scream before Shin fell back on the ground and started cursing like a sailor.When he finally calmed down again he muttered."Maybe I should let Mary fix my shoulder...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2009)

*Somewhere in the Middle of the Grand Line...*

*Pop* James and the man who teleported him to the Swordsmen Tournement appear and land on top of what seems to be a surf board in the middle of the ocean, "Eh? Where am I?" the man clears his throat, "Your crew was the only one that I was unable to locate. This was their last known location, but I have a good idea of where they are..."

"So take me there dumbass!" he shouts at the man, "My powers can only bring me places that I've been before, and I've only heard of this place...However, I believe that you'll need this," he spins James around and places a backpack on him, "Good day," and with that the man is gone.

"HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!" The Red Monkey shouted into the vast ocean, "GET BACK HERE SO I CAN KICK YOUR ASS! NOBODY LEAVES THE GREAT RED..." he stops as he feels the ocean begin to shake, "Monkey...What the hell is that?" Suddenly a blast of water brings James straight into the air, pressed against the surfboard by the pure force of the blast.

After some travel on the airborn stream he finally busts through the clouds and high into the air, his board destroyed from the blast, "What the hell am I supposed to do now!" he shouts as he starts to fall back to the ground.

"It's fine! The Great Monkey can survive a fall from the Heavens!" he crosses his arms and nods but this causes the backpack on his back to turn into a hang glider of some sort.

He opens his eyes and sees that he is flying, "Hah! I knew that I could fly!" he soars through the air, headed for the island that the rest of the Little Tree Pirates are on.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 5, 2009)

_*Just off the coast of Tillo Island*_

Becky Smithson in full pirate captain garb stood on the deck of her ship just beside the helm as the storm clouds finally began to clear up. She looked down below on the sleeping madman, covered in seaweed and suckling fish, chained to the bow of her ship in Seastone shackles. He snored impossibly loud. Her eyes were filled with disgust and rage. 

"This old fool was shouting at us for a full day straight! I didn't get a wink of sleep and now he sleeps like a baby!"

The young captain grabbed hold of the wooden rail and squeezed into it until it splintered. She continued in her squeaky voice. 

"I should split his head open right now and be done with it!"

"You know we can't do that."

Amerigo, with his personal pirate charged to fan him at all times by his side, stood on deck not too far from the back of his captain.

"He may be a bit rowdy but he is undoubtedly one of the finest navigators I've ever seen and I've been around.

"I KNOW!" 

Becky slammed her fist into the rail and started toward the fat man, the coat tail of her over-sized black jacket sweeping the planks behind her.

"Don't you think I know that? Honestly, what is it you do around here Stinky McHogface?!?! Did I make you First mate so you can tell me things I already know and to make my ship smell like gerbil balls!??"

Amerigo's eyes only flashed intent for a moment before he told himself to stay calm... the timing wasn't right. He spoke evenly as sweat rained down his body like butter over a match.

"You will forgive me for the stench, My Lady. As you know my Devil Fruit power comes with its... 'drawbacks'."

"Do not presume to tell me what I will forgive you of, Hogface." 

She stood on her tippy toes so she could stare this disgusting blob of a man in his eyes. He showed no change in posture or tone.

"Then I *beg* your forgiveness, Captain Becky."

"Hm. That's more like it." She gingerly turned away from Amerigo, glad to be a reasonable distance from the smell. "Now make yourself useful and get my crew ready. We aren't too far from the island that the old lunatic was raving about. We'll re-supply there." 

Amerigo bowed and started toward the cabin area below.Tillo Island was just off in the distance. Becky looked at the hole (that she made when she fired off her pistol the other day) in the deck just a few feet from her. Her face contorted. 

"Where is that oaf-ish stowaway of a Shipwright?!?"

"You mean William?" A nearby marine-turned-pirate questioned. 

"I DON'T CARE WHAT HIS NAME IS! That hole has been there for an entire day! WHERE. IS. HE?!??!"

"I-I think he was fixing the gun you broke, My lady."

"Unacceptable! ARRGH It's like I'm surrounded by slow children!"

Her face burned a hot red as she grabbed her head.

"SHHHHIIPPPPPWWRRRRIIIIGGGHHHHTTT!!!!!"

The booming cry made Bilbor stir in his chains for but a moment. He then fell back into a deep sleep and a much deeper snore.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2009)

with the LTP-

"Urgh..." Jason forces himself up and stumbles over to the ship. "Ok, We lost Bolt.. Nick.. Nolan... and Anax... but we got the angels to stop harassing us for now." Kama helped the captain onto the ship. "For right now, We need to regroup, assess damage... and...." THUD! Jason fell hard to the ground. "JASON!" Eve shouts and rushes over to him. "It's alright!" Belle was already at his side.

"He's got some minor burns, but his body.. his muscles are torn somehow.. Just what kind of stress do those masks put on his body.." She looks him over, one long cut on his arm, It's thin, but it appeared to be where the muscle growth of Genbu occurred. "Get him inside, We'll treat his wounds and regroup. Then we'll find a way to save Bolt and the others!" Every nodded and headed into the cabin, Not knowing that James was on his way back to them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 7, 2009)

~ With William~ 

He pulled his head from the bag almost in disgust half in sickness. This was probably the sixth time this week that the Captain had broke one of her pistols. With a sigh he hangs his head as the makings of a monster storm starts to brew. As thunder crashed and waves rolled over the sides of the ship William sat at his work bench and poured the broken weapon on his table. Scratching his head William holds his left hand out and reached into a pile of scrap metal that was close to the wall. As he touches the metal pile a screw drive forms in his hand.  “Looks like the little devil did a good number on it this time. The barrel is fractured and now resembles a ‘U’ what appears to be the trigger is fragmented and shattered to pieces. The hammer is missing, the handle is shattered..” with  a sigh William’s head drops.  “This is a mess.” The screw driver shifts form to a hammer as his free hand rolls over to solid steel. 

Pulling the piece of metal toward him, it glows a bluish white  color as he bangs on it. Several minutes pass as he pound and sparks fly. But soon the distinct barrel of the hand Cannon is formed. With a shake of his hand the glow about the metal shatters as he brings it in for further inspection. Rubbing his thumb across the barrel the Captain’s trademark insignia appears. Putting the barrel down he reaches over to the contorted barrel. It too starts to glow as he picks it up. Tugging and pulling with a pair of pliers he pulls a trigger from the metal shortly followed buy a the hammer and inner workings of the gun. Popping his wrist the glowing color from the parts. Laying them on the table he releases the tool in his hand and it shatters into thin air. Grabbing some of the other bits of metal that fell from the bag William grabs the wooden components of the gun and begins to mend the cracked wood. As the hands on the clock on his wall ticks away he largely ignore the ranting of the navigator as sweat pours from his brow.

The next morning the table was covered with the complete parts of a gun. A smile spreads across William’s lips as he gazes upon his work, this gun would be harder to break he thinks to himself as he starts to grab pieces and put them back together. The man chained to the wall looked on with slack jawed awe as he watches William basically create a gun from thin air. As the weather started to break he puts the final components of the gun together. With a satisfied smile he looks over his piece of art. The a spin he did tricks with the gun as it told him it’s master’s story in full detail. William only sighed, the weapon spoke of ill aimed shots and being used as a makeshift hammer. As he placed the weapon back on his table William stood and stretched as his fingers gently rubbed across the lower part of the ceiling.  But the tranquil moment wasn’t to last as a low rumble came from above. 

"SHHHHIIPPPPPWWRRRRIIIIGGGHHHHTTT!!!!!"

The voice boomed as his entire workshop shook. William catches his balance as he looked up to his guest/  “See what I mean about the Captain.” he says as he looks to his ceiling. Glancing back over to her hand cannon he figures that the weapon isn’t the reason for the out burst.  “Wonder what the Captain broke this time.” William mumbles to himself as he quickly grabs the gun and turns to the door.  “See you in a  bit friend.” William says to his captive as the door closes behind him. William picks up his pace as he runs down the hall to the stairs that leads to the deck. Rounding a corner he jumps the first two steps as he makes his way to the top.  “Can’t keep her waiting.” he says to himself as he blows the door open and steps out onto the deck of the ship.

The first thing he sees is the Captain all decked out in her uniform. Behind her was the first mate, a man a few could stomach to be around. Luckily for William all the time he spent around rotting bodies made his smell not all that bad. As he walked to up to he scanned for what might be wrong. The railing that is splintered is new, so that couldn’t be it. But the hole that sat in front of her was old and more likely the reason for the outburst. Kneeling to one knee he hold up and presents her with her shiny new pistol. As he bows his head he speaks.  “How may I help you malady?” He asks with the most polite and servitude tone.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 7, 2009)

With the LTP-

Timor leans against the railing of the ship while Jason's wounds get treated, "So...let me get this straight, about half the crew is missing. And we're in the sky right now..." he says to himself. 

"The crazed spartan is gone, as well as that smoking navigator with the anchor. And in attempt to help them the idiot in the beanie got himself captured, and in attempt to help him with help the others the split personality gunner with a robotic arm got captured as well...Oh, and we'll most likely never see that monkey ever again. This crew is practically destroying itself, I just hope I make it out of here alive myself..." he says looking into the distance.

Soon Belle follows behind a bandaged Jason who busts out of the cabin, "Hold on, I'm almost done!" she says chasing after him, trying to wrap his wounds. Eve soon follows after, "Jason will be fine with our your damn treatment you-" Kama comes in between the two, "Calm down, calm down, we're already short on crew members and if you two kill each other we'll be in even worse shape."

Joseph pops on the ship, "But it sure would be one hell of a show!" he then recieves a smack on the head from Belle, "And I'm not treating that..." she says referring to the bump. 

Rex simply strums on his guitar in the corner of the deck. Kayne soon comes above deck with a platter full of sandwiches. Rex snatches one, "Oh, are deese battle sanwiches love?" he says taking a bite, "No...just normal sandwiches," she places the platter on a barrel, "With some left over tuna in them," Jason's face begins to turn green, "Jason! Your still hurt!" she shouts, rushing over to comfort the captain.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 9, 2009)

~ With Victor~ 

The impact of the shot reverberates though Victor’s body as he takes a step back while his great ax shatters to pieces. With a grunt Victor tosses the handle of his once great weapon to the ground as he pulls himself back into the frame of the Cathedral’s door way. With a growl he peers into a group of Marines that had him cut off from his exit. In the back a large Marine, about Victor’s height, stood with a stupid grin spread across his face. He was lowering his weapon, the gun that shattered Victor’s ax, back to it’s holster. As Victor stepped into the light that grin fell from his face as he sees the young Cardinal’s bloody  head  handing from the roots of it’s hair by the grip of Victor’s hand.  “You *MONSTER!* what have you done!” The large Marine growls as he points to the severed head in Victor’s hand.  Holding the Cardinal’s head up Victor peers into the eyes of the large man.  “I was just trying to give the young man a heads up in life.” Victor says with a evil chuckle as he tosses the head into the midst of the Marines before him.

A sly smile falls across Victor’s face as he hears a familiar rattling sound above his head. The Marines part like the red sea as the head rolls into their mist. The large Marine grits his teeth in anger as veins start to form in his eyes as they become bloodshot. “Get that MOTHER FUCKER Now!!” he roars as he pull a large saber like sword from his waist as he motions his men forward. But as his men pull their own weapons out while others brought their rifles up a figure falls into their mist from the top of the Cathedral. It lands with a CLACK!! And with a snake like hiss it pulls it’s sword and cuts into the nearest Marine. The Marines scatter as though a canon ball had exploded amongst them. Taking this as the time to act Victor joins the fray. With a leap he lands by a back pedaling seamen. With the grip of a vice he wraps his fingers around the mans throat.

With a smile only a sadist can appreciate Victor tears his fingernails onto the man’s flesh. Skin stretches and veins and arteries rupture as Victor pulls on the man’s throat. Blood pours down the man’s uniform as the sound of flesh tearing can be heard. The Marines screams become gurgled as his voice box is ripped out with the rest of his throat. Casting the man to the side Victor walks though a onslaught of attacks. As the Marine quickly dies from bleed out Victor Rips another Marine’s lower jaw out and slams the edged bone into the poor man’s left eye socket. With a spin Victor avoids a blade that was meant for his head. Standing into the attacking Marine he pulls the man’s pistol from his holster as he slams the palm of his left hand under the Marine’s nose. The force of the hit pushes the bridge of the nose into the man’s brain killing him instantly as his eyes explode from the pressure of the hit. Turning as the Marine falls Victor fires the single shot pistol and lands the musket between the eyes of another Marine. The small ball bores a hole deep into the man’s skull as a even squirt of blood erupts from the wound track as the man falls. 

On the other side of the fighting Victor’s skeletal creation falls into a frenzy as it unloads it pistol into the throat of one of the Marines. As the man grabs at his throat he releases a gurgled cry as he watches the monster’s cutlass fall across his face. The upper half of the man’s head spins into the air throwing blood over his comrades as his body slumps to the ground. With a raspy cackle the monster runs his sword into the gut of the next Marine that charges him. With a pissed hiss the beast leans into the dying man and bites his nose off. Spitting it back into the man’s face the ghoul pulls it’s sword the side almost cutting the man in half. As the Marine crumples another Marine catches the ghoul off guard and stabs it in the head. But to the Marine’s dismay the monster just growls at him as it snatches it’s head to the side ripping it from the blade. As the Marine looks on in shock the ghoul pulls it’s cutlass deeply through the man’s chest.   

Victor grabs another of the Marines as he avoids a blade aimed for his chest. Wrapping both hands around the mans head Victor begins to exert tremendous force. The man quickly drops his sword and grabs at Victors hands. In the man’s head he can hear his own skull begin to strain under the pressure. As Victor continues to add pressure blood begins to flow form the man’s nose, eyes and ears. The man claws at Victor’s hands frantically as he cries. But it is to little help as the man’s skull finally give way. In an instant the man’s eyes pop adding a clear puss to the blood and mucus that flowed down the man’s shirt. As brain matter squirts from the Marine’s ears Victor casually tosses him to the side. As his skeletal helper downs the last Marine in it’s reach Victor grabs the arm of the last of the low ranked Marines. With a twist he breaks the man’s arm. With another snap he breaks the man’s wrist and spins his sword around. With a thrust he forces the man to give himself a lobotomy by thrusting his own sword though the man’s lower jaw into his skull. As Victor pushes the man to the ground he looks up to the large Marine. The large man’s eyes are filled with shock and rage as his whole body shook. With a sadistic smile Victor shakes the blood from his hands.  “Looks like it down to me and you big boy,” Victor says in a monotone voice as he waves his creature back.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 10, 2009)

With Shin

With one dislocated shoulder he made his way back to the Infinite, the numbers of the opposition had dwindled but there were still plenty of marines standing in the way of Shin and the medical attention he was after.

With his right hand, attached to what was now his only good arm and shoulder, he took out the Divine Dawn.His balance was off and it showed that he was in pain but he was still capable of unleashing several Gail Splitter attacks that cut trough the mob of marines that stood in his way.

He made his way past the marines and boarded the Infinite where he was met by a stunned Mary Jane.

"For heaven's sake, how the heck did you manage to get that beat up!"She took a glance at her watch."You haven't been gone for more then an hour since I last fixed you up."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2009)

At the massive temple-

Anax, Bolt, Nick and Nolan wake up to find themselves in a cage made of cloud. "Great, now what the hell do we do." Bolt turned to Nolan. "Don't look at me, My hands are tied." He commented on the cloud binding the group. "Mmph! mmph mmmph mmph mmph! HMMHMMHMMHMMHM!!!!" Anax seemed to say something that made him chuckle, luckily for everyone else they wrapped his mouth with cloud.

"Welcome." a man in white robes with long blonde hair and glasses steps up towards the cage. Behind him are four men, each wearing red cloaks with hoods. "Who the hell are you?" Bolt shouts, SMACK! his head slams against the wall. "Don't speak to God that way." A guard shouts. "God? This guy doesn't look like much of a god." 

The blond man just laughs. "That's funny..." He places a hand on the bars. "You seem to think, You're funny." He smiled, "But do you want to know what i find funny?" Bolt grinned. "The look on your mom's face when i kick your ass so hard she feels it?" he asked. "No." God answered, "The look on your face when your shoulder explodes." BOOOM!!! A small explosion sends bolt across the room. "GUAH!" He rolls on the floor until the burning he feels stops. 

When he ceases rolling, his shoulder is burned and the cloth covering it ash. "How.. the hell did you do that?" Bolt stared daggers at him. "I am God, I can do anything i wish." He grinned and turned his back. "The blue sea dwellers will be sentenced to death, They have 72hrs to prepare themselves." The guards nodded. "Yes lord!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2009)

Kent stood aboard the Pirate's Dream, facing towards the island they were approaching. He turned back to face his crew.

"This is it guys," he said. It was 2 weeks after the disaster with the Knights of Tensei, and Kent had a new goal. "This is Meridall. This is the place we finally achieve our status as a supernova crew." He grinned. "Are you guys ready?"

Meridall was a small, quiet island somewhere on the edge of the Grandline. Kent was prepared to make history as the first island to successfully invade it. 

You see, despite being a quiet, peaceful island, Meridall had the advantage of having one of the best fighting forces in the Grand Line. Their guard consisted of samurai, proud, powerful fighters who trained constantly from the day they turned 7. They were fast, strong, and had some of the most up to date armor in the entire world. They were rumored to be more than a match for anyone this side of the New World. 

Kent was determined to prove them wrong. "We go in hard, we go in fast. Derrick's already handled recon, so we know that the huge tower at the back of the island is our goal. Raise our flag there, and we win." He held up a simple copy of the Blade Pirate's jolly roger. "Their fortifications will bottleneck us between 2 canyons, that's where we'll have the most trouble. We have to stick together, and can't leave anyone behind. Understand?" The others nodded, and Keith faced back towards the quickly approaching island. "Then let's get ready."


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2009)

Becky stood before the hole with her tiny fists pressed against her hips, left foot tapping against the wood impatiently. Eventually the shipwright/mechanic/punk reject made his way  to the deck.

 “How may I help you malady?”

He bowed and held out the repaired pistol before her. A trace of a dark smirk flashed across her lips as he lowered his head. At least he knew his place. She couldn't hold the smirk for long though. Doofy Mohawk and necklace full of teeth. Gross. Becky had examined all of her men and THIS loser was the closest thing to eye candy that she had on this ship. It was a depressing thought. 

"Hmph".

She took the pistol from his hand and studied it for a moment to make sure that it was currently chambered. 

"Impressive, shipwright... and it only took you a full day to fix it!"

She spoke with a level of sweetness that was unheard of for her. 

"Now I wonder how many days it will take you to fix this hole in my deck...2?" 

She pointed the pistol just a few inches from William's feet and pulled the trigger toward the deck. A huge hole was left in the wake. 

"Or maybe 3 days?" 

She took another shot on the other side of his legs. Her voice was growing harsher.

"4? 5?"

She fired several more shots around The Golden Future's blood-red deck, her pirates scurrying out of the way to avoid a bullet.

"How about 6 days, Shipwright?!?! Is that how much time you need to do a simple patch-up job?!?! Well, you're not getting 6 days, you incompetent stow-away! You're getting 6 *hours*! You have 6 hours to repair every single hole in my beautiful ship and *should my beautiful ship not be repaired in 6 hours you are shark food. UNDERSTAND?!?!?*" 

Becky snarled, regarded the pistol one last time before absently chucking it behind her. It made a small splash as it sunk into the sea. She turned away from the Shipwright and froze. Off into the distance was a large vessel flying the sure colors of a pirate crew that Becky had never heard of. It was docked at Tillo Island. 

"The crew is ready, Lady Becky."

Amerigo spoke, having made his way back from the lower decks. He didn't regard William at all. He studied the pirate ship off in the distance knowingly. He made his way by the captain's side. 

"Do you recognize the symbol, Hogface?"

Though she didn't admit it, Becky needed her disgusting companion. She didn't know pirate insignia's very well. Being a former Marine rear-admiral, Amerigo knew them like the back of his greasy hand. 

"The Warlock Pirates. Their captain is Valdo the Warlock. A small-fry by my recollection.. though I haven't had access to the recent bounty lists and he might have gotten a larger crew since then. I don't think we should take any chances."

Becky just stared off into the distance, lost to the world for a moment. A devilish grin played on her face as she stared at the Warlock flag. This is what she left home for. 

"Shipwright." She turned back to William. "I know that, unlike actual shipwright chores, you're not entirely useless in a fight. You may be of use to me when we get on the island. You'll finish working on my ship later. Get ready."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 14, 2009)

~With William~ 

William stood as the young Captain took her gun. She looked over it with care, but then a troubling thing happened as she spoke, she checks to see if William had chambered the weapon.  To his dismay, he had. A foolish move indeed.

"Impressive, shipwright... and it only took you a full day to fix it!" she says in tones that usually don’t leave her lips.  _ If only she knew how long it took to build guns from scratch, that would take weeks if done by hand I did in a single night._ William thinks as small beads of sweat form on his brow. 

"Now I wonder how many days it will take you to fix this hole in my deck...2?"  She adds as she aims the weapon precariously close to Williams feet. With a click the gun fires. Blasting a larger hole into the ships deck. William wanted to jump out of his skin, but what he learned from her weapon kept him calmer then most if they would be in his situation.  "Or maybe 3 days?" she adds as another rounds echoes around the ship. 

"4? 5?" she says as she fires around her ship. William’s left eye only slightly twitches as the men on the deck scurry for there lives as their Captain goes, well for a lack of a better word, ballistic. "How about 6 days, Shipwright?!?! Is that how much time you need to do a simple patch-up job?!?! Well, you're not getting 6 days, you incompetent stow-away! You're getting 6 *hours*! You have 6 hours to repair every single hole in my beautiful ship and * should my beautiful ship not be repaired in 6 hours you are shark food. UNDERSTAND?!?!?*"  She adds angrily. 

 “Yes M’am.” William says as Becky takes one last glance at her weapon before chunking it carelessly over her shoulder. William’s heart almost sank as the weapon hits the water with a small splash. Almost wanting to hang his head low William sets about his assigned task as Becky turns away from him. Patching the holes were simple, that is if he had the wood to do it. She put so many holes in her ship, the spare lumber just goes. William strokes his beard as he walks, he knew he could use other material to fix the holes, but that wouldn’t be to the young lady’s liking. That is when inspiration strikes him as he looks around. With a wide smile he walks up to several of the Ex-Marines. They still bore their name tags on their uniforms. These tags were made of wood. With a single motion he rips several of the tags off the frightened men.  “Sorry friends. But seeing as you are no longer Marines and the Captain doesn’t care to remember you names, I’m confiscating these in the name of practicality.” William says with a smile.

The men offer no resistance as they know of his abilities and strange hobbies. And the Captain didn’t seem to care if some of them turned up missing anyway, hell the first mate shot a man the day before and let him drown. Tossing the nametags up in down in his right hand William casually walks back to the biggest hole in the ship. Glancing up casually he sees that the first mate has came back up from below deck. He and the Captain seemed preoccupied with a ship in the distance. William shrugs as he falls to one knee. Flipping one of the tags to the front of his finger he pushes it to the hole. With a twist William activates his power and the tag glows white. Little fingers sprout off the tag and engrain themselves into the surrounding wood. Letting go William allows his thumb to rest on the tag. And with a simple push he spreads the tag out until it covers the hole completely. With a casual flick of his hand the light emitting off the tag shatters leaving the restored deck, the color even matched. 

Holding his left hand out a knife’s outline quickly stitches into place and fills in. Then with the precision of a master sculptor William cuts away the splinters that outlined where the hole once was. Satisfied he moved to the next hole and patches it in the same manner, just a little quicker since it was a much smaller hole, as Becky and Amerigo began to talk amongst themselves. As William walked to the next hole the Captain’s voice rings out. 

"Shipwright, I know that, unlike actual shipwright chores, you're not entirely useless in a fight. You may be of use to me when we get on the island. You'll finish working on my ship later. Get ready." she says as she turns back to William. William kept his composure at her constant insults, in fact deep down he found it ever so slightly funny. Looking to the ship in the distance William releases his grip on the knife in his left hand and it shatters and fades just as it would have hit the deck. An almost devious smile crosses his features as he walks up to the shattered railing. Flipping another tag out William places his free hand over it as he speaks.  “Yes M’am.” William replies as a light colored flash shines though the cracks in his fingers and around his hand. Pulling his hands away as he turns to his Captain and First Mate the railing is fixed.


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 16, 2009)

-With the LTP-

Belle stands up from her seat at the dinner table, and places her hands on the table.  
"Alright everyone, I trust we've all had our fill."
Joe and Paegun lift their forks up and yell out, "Fsshh shhuuu!" whilst their mouths are full.  We can only assume that means "Thank you".
Rex takes a swig out of his flask.  "Beautiful meal, Kayne."
"I'm just glad I found some leftover meat for Jay."

Everyone turns over at Jason, only to find Eve slowly raising a fork with a bit of meat on it towards Jason.  "He's not finished yet."
"THAT'S NOT THE POINT!  We need to get out there as soon as possible and get back Chris and the others!"
Kama closes his eyes and nods.  "What we need is a plan."
"Exactly.  But this needs to be a carefully executed mission.  We have no idea what they're doing, or will do, to the others.  So, the floor is open for discussion.  Any suggestions?"

"Well, we need to find out exactly where they've been taken."
Belle points at Kama and nods.  "Yes, good start.  Start with the basics.  I like it.  Anymore ideas?"
"We could probably ask some of those people we met up with earlier.  I'm sure they'd know where they've been taken."
Belle continues nodding.  "Alright, so far so good.  Any more?"
"Once we get some details about the place we're headed, maybe a covert night mission?"
"Intelligent suggestions, all around.  This is a great brainstorm everyone, keep 'em coming."
Joseph swallows his last mouthful and raises his hand.  "OH!  Me!  Pick me!"
"Oh, God..."
"I got a reaaaaaally good one!"
*sigh*  She points over at him.  "Please don't make me regret it..."
He smiles.  "You won't.  I think everyone will love it."  He stands up, clears his throat, and puts his hands behind his back.  "I saw we storm in loudly during the day, and draw the attention of the main guards."

There is a moment of silence in the kitchen, which is broken by Paegun's clapping.
"Whoo!  I like it.  When do we start?"
"I'd rather we try and do something a little more subtle and-"
"I like it."
"Oh no..."
"I saw we storm in draw out the main guards, that way, when we find the others, they won't be as heavily guarded."
"But don't you see the obvious flaw wi-"
Eve stands up and glares down at Belle and sternly says, "Jason is our captain, and whatever he says, goes."

Belle sighs.  And looks over at the others.  "The lass has got a point."
"He does have the final say, after all."
"Great... an battle plan worthy of Chris' admiration..."

-At the Temple-

*ACHOO*
"Dude!  Cover your nose or something next time!"
"Oh that's a brilliant idea, I'll just- oh wait, MY ARMS ARE TIED UP!"


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 16, 2009)

-With the LTP-

Belle stands up from her seat at the dinner table, and places her hands on the table.  
"Alright everyone, I trust we've all had our fill."
Joe and Paegun lift their forks up and yell out, "Fsshh shhuuu!" whilst their mouths are full.  We can only assume that means "Thank you".
Rex takes a swig out of his flask.  "Beautiful meal, Kayne."
"I'm just glad I found some leftover meat for Jay."

Everyone turns over at Jason, only to find Eve slowly raising a fork with a bit of meat on it towards Jason.  "He's not finished yet."
"THAT'S NOT THE POINT!  We need to get out there as soon as possible and get back Chris and the others!"
Kama closes his eyes and nods.  "What we need is a plan."
"Exactly.  But this needs to be a carefully executed mission.  We have no idea what they're doing, or will do, to the others.  So, the floor is open for discussion.  Any suggestions?"

"Well, we need to find out exactly where they've been taken."
Belle points at Kama and nods.  "Yes, good start.  Start with the basics.  I like it.  Anymore ideas?"
"We could probably ask some of those people we met up with earlier.  I'm sure they'd know where they've been taken."
Belle continues nodding.  "Alright, so far so good.  Any more?"
"Once we get some details about the place we're headed, maybe a covert night mission?"
"Intelligent suggestions, all around.  This is a great brainstorm everyone, keep 'em coming."
Joseph swallows his last mouthful and raises his hand.  "OH!  Me!  Pick me!"
"Oh, God..."
"I got a reaaaaaally good one!"
*sigh*  She points over at him.  "Please don't make me regret it..."
He smiles.  "You won't.  I think everyone will love it."  He stands up, clears his throat, and puts his hands behind his back.  "I saw we storm in loudly during the day, and draw the attention of the main guards."

There is a moment of silence in the kitchen, which is broken by Paegun's clapping.
"Whoo!  I like it.  When do we start?"
"I'd rather we try and do something a little more subtle and-"
"I like it."
"Oh no..."
"I saw we storm in draw out the main guards, that way, when we find the others, they won't be as heavily guarded."
"But don't you see the obvious flaw wi-"
Eve stands up and glares down at Belle and sternly says, "Jason is our captain, and whatever he says, goes."

Belle sighs.  And looks over at the others.  "The lass has got a point."
"He does have the final say, after all."
"Great... an battle plan worthy of Chris' admiration..."

-At the Temple-

*ACHOO*
"Dude!  Cover your nose or something next time!"
"Oh that's a brilliant idea, I'll just- oh wait, MY ARMS ARE TIED UP!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 16, 2009)

With Shin

Within a few minutes he was ready for action.....Again....
His arm was back in the socket it belonged in, his other injuries were relatively minor and nothing he couldn't handle.His hands itched like hell though, but scratching under the bandages quickly drew blood so he stopped scratching.
"That damn red monkey passed his flees on to me."Shin cursed under his breath while fighting the urge to scratch under those bandages on his palms.

"I guess I should help those guys."Shin mumbled to himself as he looked towards the island where his crewmates still had been fighting, he had gone out to help them a while back but the fight with Marshall kept him from reaching them.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2009)

"Look, It's not like i don't agree that we need to talk with the people and find out where they are. But a covert night mission, I just don't think it will work. If we go in guns blazing then there is a greater chance for us to take out their main guard." Jason then pointed at Joseph, Rex and Peagun. "Besides, how long do you think those three can stay quite?" Rex blinked. "Oi! Why am i bein added to tha group!?" He began to strum his guitar, finally fixed thanks to Eve. "Because, your fighting style is loud and out there." Jason comments. "Ah... true..." Rex rubs his chin. 

"It's sad... but you've got a point...." Belle sweatdropped. "If it'd make you feel better, We can make two groups." Jason pointed at Rex, Joseph and Paegun. "Those three can go with me, Kayne, Kama, Timor, Eve and Yourself Belle can break in in secret. Everyone's happy!" He smiled. "Ok, But first we talk to someone and find out where they would be taken too." Belle commented. "Sure, I think Elsa in town might know... We can go there soon and we'll find out just where they took our crew."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 17, 2009)

Continued from this post...


Tricktype said:


> *Tillo Island*
> _Tillo Island is a rather peaceful place with a sunny view. The island is decorated with palm trees and white sand beaches. The residents are friendly as well, but it often ends up being raided by pirates. That isn't a problem though, not for this particular woman and her ladies.....We focus on a massage parler called "Angel Touch"._
> 
> *Ring ring* The bell on the large front door sounds as a group of pirates walk into the massage parler "Angel Touch". Meet the Warlock Pirates along with their captain:
> ...



*A few days later...*
Mistress Ursla along with a few other of the masseuse went into the main square of Tillo to do some shopping. Ursla held her blue umbrella high over her head so that none of the rays from the sun could reach her face and harm her smooth, pure skin. The people on the streets happily waved to Ursla and the ladies as they passed by.

"Thank you Mistress Ursla-sama!" 
"She's so kind and pure!" 
"Without Mistress Ursla-sama and her bounty hunter gang, this town would be overrun by pirates! Thank you Ma'am!"

Ursla simply smiled back at the townspeople.  Truthfully Ursla really didn't care for them. She didn't really care for anyone. All Ursla cared for was the cash that she received from her massage parlor and the bounties that she was able to collect from the unfortunate pirates that would enter her massage parlor. She was becoming tired of Tillo island and the same routine that followed each day.

_"Mistress Ursla-sama, we've gathered everything on the list. Shall we return to the parlor?"_ One of the ladies who accompanied Ursla said. Ursla nodded in agreement. "Yes, let's return at once. There could be customers awaiting our assistance." Ursla said as she and the ladies went to return back to the parlor. As the ladies passed by the bay, Ursla looked out at the sea with the eyes of someone who dreamed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 18, 2009)

*Marine Base Magma...*

As the giant dragon beat down attacking marines and the rest of the pirates continued their battle against the XMS the Commander of Marine Base Magma watched, hidden behind a boulder.

"This is insane," he says as one of his men fly over his head due to a dragon tail smack, "This is going too far...How can I let other marines defend MY base!" he says looking over at Rago and the others.

He gets to his feet and draws the round shield on his back, "I'm done hiding! Time to take care of this myself!!!" he places his shield in front of him and charges for the control center. 

Tatsu smacks away another marine, Shin starts cutting through fodder, Ray tosses an exploding drum pad and takes out a group himself, "Hahahahaha!" everyone stops as they hear the commander's laughter.

Suddenly everyone looks to their feet, they feel the heat soaking into them and the color of the ground begins to change, "This place isn't called Marine Base Magma for nothing! It's built on top of an underground Volcano!!!"

*"Why would anyone do that!"* everyone shouts at once, "Well we have installed a device that makes it controllable, and I just activated it!!!" everyone's eyes shoot open, "Hah! I am in command! Me! Now cower under my pow-" but everyone is gone, "Where'd they go?"

*"BACK TO THE SHIIIIIP!!!"* everyone shouts. Tatsu flies into the air and spots Jessie, "Come on! We've got to go!" he grabs hold of her, taking her right out of her battle.

"But what about Shin?" she asks, "We never got information about his lo-" Tatsu points a claw over to Shin who rushes towards Annie, "Oh..."

Meanwhile Shin spots Annie and heads straight towards the location of her fight, "Come on, we've gota' go!" he grabs her by the arm and heads back to the ship, "When did you get back, and who said you could touch me swordboy!"

"Well seeing how this place is about to blow I figured you wouldn't mind!" she whips out her revolver, "Well why didn't you say so?" she points her gun to the ground and fires an airburst, sending the two flying towards the ship.

Tatsu and Jessie arrive and Ray is directing the crew to prepare the ship. Alph soon flies in, "I sensed the eruption coming so I headed back, where's Annie?"

The two soon fly in and crash next to the ship, "Alright, lets pull out," the crew leave the base just as the lava begins to break through the cracks in the ground, "Wonder if those marines got out..." Jessie says, "Who cares...that tool of a man would be better off burning," he says referrng to Rago.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 18, 2009)

With the unnamed crew

Shin was finally reunited with the crew again, it felt like it had been ages ago since he had seen them last.Tatsu was the first to ask him about his disappearance.

"Where have been man?"The dragon Zoan asked.

"Not sure, this one moron kidnapped me because this other moron wanted to have a tournament featuring me against a bunch of moron....Moronistic?....What's the word?"He looked to Alph, who informed him it was."Moronic."

"I see, well moronic swordsmen, and then at a certain point he teleportered....."Alph corrected him."It is teleported."



"Teleported, us back to where we came from....In my case the Infinite and well here I am."

"Is that were you got those injuries?"Marcks asked.

"Nah, I kicked ass during the tournament and the only injury I had to show for it was the skin that got ripped off my palms.....See I got glued to this filthy monkey at a certain point but that's a long story.....But the rest of the injuries I got when I wanted to go and help you guys, I ran into a Nihonese marine and had to take care of that race traitor first before I could continue on."Shin paused briefly and then asked a question himself.

"So where to next?"


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 18, 2009)

-With De, somewhere in the middle of the grandline-
De and Tew were together, surrounded by 1,00's of Marines. Not just fodder either. There were captains, Lt's, even a couple of commodores. They were all led by a Rear Admiral that the two of them combined couldn't dream of defeating 2 on 1. This was hopeless.
They were at the shore of this island. Their only chance was to sail away, however their boat was burned to ashes a while ago. The only possessions the pair had was what they had on them.
If only we had Melissa, Tew commented, This would have been different. We would have won,
Not just Melissa, De said, Everyone. I wish Melissa was here. I also with Ali and Henry were here.
Tew chuckled, That trip to Sky Island went completely wrong. Didn't it?
Yeah. It's funny you bring that up though. I called for Freddy to come 2 days ago, before this shit started. He said he'd be here in a day. We could use him right now.
He's probably sitting in a pile of trash somewhere jerking off to a picture of that damn mermaid.
You're probably right. De began laughing hysterically. Then he stopped, Maybe he'll finish up and come to the rescue.
A line of marines parted. They formed an isle just thick enough for 1 person to move through it. That person was the rear admiral. He wanted to have a personal word with the two.
"De, D. Dee, you have been pardoned. You defeating the weight man helped the marines in ways you can't imagine." He then turned to Tew, "You're coming with us," he blitzed Tew, hit him in the back of the head and K.O'd him, "De, you're no longer wanted, we'll leave you. Don't do anything stupid, like trying to rescue your friend. It'll be better off if you just never see him again."
De was sober. He didn't try to rescue Tew at that moment. He knew he would understand. De had his first clear though in a while. Go back to the beginning, become stronger, get a stronger crew, then go for a rescue. That's what he did. He went all the way back to Louge Town.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 18, 2009)

*Aboard The Pirate's Dream.*

Lin looked on at Kent as he explained the plan, she drifted off into her own head for a few seconds. She was remembering passing out on the dock while the rest of the crew fought Lance. She woke up a few days later in the infirmary. It seemed she ended up there far too often the days after she was better she trained harder than she'd ever trained. She'd decided to never lose to another knight ever again. Her stamina stranght and endurance had all raised decently in the time. Something Kent said snapped her back to the present.

"We have to stick together, and can't leave anyone behind"
"Understand?" The others nodded, and Kent turned towards the quickly approaching island. 
"Then let's get ready."
"I'm always ready" Lin said confidently
"Good we'll need everyone to be at their best" Kent said without turning

Lin looked at her hands and flexed her fingers

"Well this will be my first battle since I thought this up time to see if it works"

*With Dreyri and Sasuke*

Dreyri smiled as he swung Moongarm and it shattered the swords there was a spark that was enough to ignite the sword. He put two hands on the hilt of the sword and jumped into the air bringing the flaming sword down with an overhead smash the old man realized that blocking the blow wasn't an option. He skillfully jumped backwards avoiding the attack.

"_You are faster than you look old man_" Dreyri said with an annoyed tone
"Dreyri stop" Marc boomed

Dreyri didn't move he could see the old man looking beyond him strait at Marc like he didn't exist. 

"_Boring!!!_" Dreyri shouted
"_I'm not going to fight some old guy that isn't even paying attention_"

He spun Moongarm over his head and slammed it into it's scabbard with a flurry. He turned and walked past Marc who was on his feet staring at the old man with Tetra supporting him.

"_Don't lose again, I won't have a loser for a captain_" Dreyri said softly as he walked past Marc

Only Marc and Tetra heard what he said, as he was about to enter the crowd he heard a voice

"Son, where are you going?" Sasuke said
"_None of your business_" Dreyri answered without turning
"I have a proposition for you"
"_You have nothing that interests me old fool_" Dreyri said taking a step
"Young people, so hasty" Sasuke said with a sigh
"You and Marc are rivals?" Sasuke said

This caught Dreyri's attention he turned without answered and glared at the old man.

"You have talent just like Marc but you both lack the refinement of proper training"
"_You gunna train us?_" Dreyri asked with 
"No, I'm going to train Marc"
"That aura, your style reminds me of my brother" Sasuke said
"_Why the fuck should I care about him?_" Dreyri said turning again
"Well if Marc is in fact your rival you will never beat him after I start training him"
"If you were to start training under my brother though, you would have a chance"
"He was terribly bored with life the last time I talked to him he may be willing to take on a student"

Dreyri had been convinced with that last statement, he already knew he couldn't beat Marc but with training he would get closer and it never hurt to meet someone stronger than oneself.

"_OK_" Dreyri said staring down the old man


----------



## Karma カルマ (Oct 18, 2009)

*With Marc and the Others*

"You will find my brother on the sister island just off the shore of this one" Sasuke said calmly as Mifune gathered up the katana grumpily. Not only had he been embarrassed twice but now he would have to put up with the idiot that had beat him on a regular basis. "Get stronger Marc" Dreyri said as he walked away. "Who the fuck do you think I am?" Marc grumbled, "that's my line." "Tetra go do something useful and train" Marc said as he followed Sasuke and Mifune away from the courtyard.

_With Tetra The Next Morning_

"GO!" Tetra said in her mind as she sprinted disappeared with a blur. Tetra ran straight towards a massive wall at top speed and just before smashing into it head on she leap and began running up the side of it. "Apreton!" Tetra cried increasing the friction between her feet and the wall. She sprinted up the side of the wall and near the top she increased her speed with a Rociada. Tetra flew up over the side of the wall landing on the flat in a crouched position. "Paseo del aire" Tetra said leaping off the side of the building.

_With Marc The Next Morning_

"It's time to get up you bastard" Mifune said snapping on the light. "Don't fuck with me" Marc said rolling over on to his stomach burying his face in the pillow. "Sensei is waiting for us" Mifune said seriously. "The fuck are you talking about?" Marc grumbled, "the fucking sun hasn't even started to rise properly." "Look just get up" Mifune said grabbing Marc by his shoulder. There was a violent bang and Mifune went flying through the wall with a crash.

"God damn fruit user" Mifune said picking himself up in annoyance. "Don't fucking touch me" Marc said standing in the newly created doorway in his boxers. Mifune glared at him before turning away in disgust. Mifune walked away muttering darkly to himself as Marc pulled on his jeans. "You better fucking mumble under your breath" Marc taunted as he slipped on his sneakers and lit a cigarette. "Because you know I will fucking rip you a new hole if you say it to my face."

"Good morning my precious students" Sasuke said cheerfully his wrinkled face twisted into a smile. "Good morning Sensei" Mifune said kneeling before Sasuke. Marc grumbled a good morning as he tossed his cigarette aside and lit a new one, he however was standing with his arms folded. "Have some respect" Mifune barked punching the ground in annoyance. "Eh?" Marc said looking down at Mifune, "I am fucking here aren't I?" "Stop it both of you, such things are trivial and we don't have time for it."

"Now Marc" Sasuke said once the tension between Mifune and Marc had eased some what. "Your style is unique and interesting, it would be a sin for me to change it" Sasuke said cheerfully. "However certain basic principles can be refined, which would add to your style." "Like what?" Marc said issuing a cloud of smoke from his nostrils. "Well for starters your steel cutting technique could use some work." "I can cut through steel just fucking fine" Marc said annoyed. "You can't do it at will though" Sasuke said simply.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 18, 2009)

-With Chuck-
He had been fighting a man to a stalemate. Although it was clear the enemy was quickly gaining more and more of an edge. Cuts and bruises covered both of their bodies and they were both very tired. Chuck had 2 deep wounds in his chest that were gushing blood at a very unhealthy rate. His opponent for the most part was doing fine. He had a few minor burns throughout his body but that was it. Chuck wanted to even the odds a little.
Eye Lasers! Chuck made lasers shoot from his eyes using visible light and infrared rays. He also used microwaves and gamma waves in order to do damage quick.
"Neat trick, Chuck. Melt my insides. That's bound to be much worse then your insides leaking out. However there's one problem with that," He began pacing toward Chuck, "All I need to do is reach you before anything serious happens," He disappeared, "And I think I can do that, don't you agreed,"
Speed-Chuck was punched in the gut.
"No need to use that annoying trick," All of the sudden Chuck was being punched from all directions his only defense was to hope for it to stop soon. It did stop. The enemy appeared back where he started. He was breathing much harder then before, "Come on Chuck, now I'm tired. You want to take me down now,"
No. I can't win,
"You finally understand. I beat Felecia Raven with a single hit. I can't believe some punk bitch like you lasted as long as you did. Since you understand I'll kill you quick,"
You don't understand. The monks that taught me how to fight had 1 rule that trumped all others. It was not to train anyone with a devil fruit. My father, Master Po gave mine to me by accident when I was just a baby. Luckily he was best friends with the leader and he made the exception of a life time. Not many of the monks understood why they didn't train people with DF's. They had to turn down many promising people because of that. I understood perfectly. A DF user has another energy. An energy someone like me can bend. It's very deadly, not only to targets, but also to the user,
"Wait, you mean-"
I can't kill you without killing myself! *6th chakra Devil Chi: Isolation!* Chucks hands were growing white. The color was slowly spreading up his arms.
"What the hell are you doing!?"
*Energy Drain: Hand Lasers!* The white color quickly left his arms and hands, and beamed toward Chuck's enemy. It melted his body and everything else behind where his body was. Chuck's body didn't melt. It just dropped to the ground.

2 weeks later Chuck awoke in some random hospital in Louge Town. He had no idea who he was, where he was, what he had just done, and what power he had. He found out he was an extremely powerful fighter and he made a living bounty hunting for a month. Then he met a strange man named De D. Dee.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Oct 19, 2009)

*With Marc*

"What the fuck do you mean I can't do it at will?" Marc asked annoyed, "I wrecked all of your shitty katana didn't I?" Sasuke sighed before speaking, clearly the only way to get through to Marc was by demonstration. Sasuke drew a katana from the many holstered in his two massive scabbards. "Cut this in two" Sasuke said holding sword firmly. Marc drew his katana and in one fluid motion executed a strike. There was a deafening clash but apart from a few cracks Sasuke's sword stood firm.

"What the fuck?" Marc said looking at the defiant sword in annoyance. Marc swung again angrily and this time the blade cleaved cleanly in two. "It is good your anger can be used to fuel something useful" Sasuke said as he tossed the ruined katana aside. "However a swordsman that cannot evoke his skills at will is a weak one." "Firstly I am not a fucking swordsman, and secondly who the fuck do you think I am?" Marc asked annoyed.

"Calm down my young friend, we are both on the same side here" Sasuke said with a careful smile. "Now today I want you to focus on meditating" Sasuke said to Marc. "Your mind must be calm, clear and steel willed if you expect your steel cutting technique to obey you." "Meditate?" Marc said already getting annoyed at the idea. Sasuke nodded, "well.........fuck!" Marc said annoyed. Mifune began to snicker, "hey you want to fucking go at it?" Marc roared. "Oh boy" Sasuke said tiredly.

*With Tetra*

"Faster" Tetra said as she pushed her body to its limits. She was running her selected course to train her fruit. It had been difficult on this island but she had managed to work out a course that tested all of her known fruit abilities. "Paseo del aire" Tetra said as she sprinted across the sky. By increasing the friction between her feet and the air particles she could run across the sky as if it were a solid surface providing she moved at high speed.

Tetra pumped her legs furiously as she sprinted across the sky, sweat rolled down her face and upper body. Suddenly her leg cramped and she missed her step, she began to plummet towards the ground headfirst. "Don't panic" Tetra whispered quietly as she closed her eyes. "Apreton" Tetra said grabbing the air itself, she used her temporary hand hold to right herself in the air. Tetra landed neatly rolled and disappeared in a blur.

*With Marc*

"*FUCK MEDITATING!*" Marc roared throwing the massive boulder he had been sitting on into the ocean. Sasuke and Mifune face palmed as they watched Marc rage around the beach wrecking everything in sight with bursts of gravity. "Why do you waste your time on him Sensei?" Mifune asked as Marc cleaved a tree in two and began to swing it around in anger. "He is certainly rough around the edges" Sasuke said with a smile, "but he holds great potential."


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 19, 2009)

*With Fire*

The huge red wolf barked and the man nodded.

?Well lets go then Blaze? 

He walked down the beach toward Fire and the wolves, he approached from the lee ward side, with him walking into the wind and Fire busy with the wolves he almost managed to sneak up on her. When he got close Fire and the wolves sensed him and stopped their playing and looked at the man in the white polka dot suit and white hat with the world government symbol on it. She growled at the man and was joined by Storm.

?Hello there, Fire of the Black Sword Pirates??

Fire snarled and she and the wolves blurred she was standing in front him in a flash, he just managed to block a fatal knife strike to his neck glove. There was a piece of steel on the back of the glove there was a loud clang followed by loud barks and growls. Cloud had knocked the red wolf off it?s feet while Storm wrapped his jaws around the wolf?s throat.

?Hey wait, I just wanted to talk to you? the man said taking a step back

Fire stood there glaring at the man, she was very tired from her intense training and she knew this man was skilled, she didn?t move at her full speed when she attacked him because he body wouldn?t allow it but she moved as fast it allowed her to and he easily blocked her attack.

?Can you put on your clothes, it?s a little hard to have a conversation with a naked girl?
?Especially one as beautiful as yourself? the man said with a smirk

Fire just growled at the man and thought about attacking him again but thought better of it. She was in no state to fight this man who ever he was.  She put on her clothes keeping an eye on the man the entire time.  When she was done she stood a short distance off with her hands on the hilts of her knives. 

?Can you call off your wolves?? he asked in a pleading tone
?I?m not here to hurt you?

Fire nodded and Storm released the other wolf?s neck and Cloud removed her paws from the wolf?s mid section. They backed away from the pair and stood in front Fire teeth bared reading to fight at anytime. 

?My name is Adam Lee and this is Blaze? Adam said with a smile
?I work for the World Government? 

Fire snarled and pulled her knives free once again she took a step forward but Adam put his hands up in front of him and she paused

?I?m not here to hurt you? 
?I just wanted to check up on you?
?Why would you want to check up on me?? Fire said angrily
?Ahh so you can talk? Adam said with a smile
?The wolves? he said simply
?Those are the only two Dire Wolves left that aren?t in captivity?


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 19, 2009)

-With Freddy-
Of course De, I'll be there in a day. You can count on me, Freddy said on a Den Den Mushi. He was speaking to De D. Dee who wanted Freddy's help with an attack. He and his crew needed to depart right away in order to make it on time. He decided to get Kara and Dwight first.
Freddy was on the ship. He enjoyed sleeping there so he didn't leave much. The rest of his crew decided to get a couple of hotel rooms. They were on a relaxing trip. Freddy marched through the town and into the hotel his crew was staying at.
Let's see. Room 108 I think it was, Freddy mumbled to himself, I'm glad Dwight and Kara decided to stay in a hotel room together this time. It's painful watch flirt around on the ship, Freddy said to himself as he walked the halls, Lets see, 101, 102, 103, 104, 105
*CRASH!!!!*
YOU!! Freddy heard his second in command's voice, I'll kill you!
"Do it, if you think you can" This was another voice Freddy heard. He didn't recognize who it was though.
Freddy rushed to the room where he heard Clubs shouting and opened the door. He found Clubs and a man with a cape, "Freddy! Now I don't need to hunt you down. Killing you both at the same time is easier," The man greeted Freddy with that sentence.
Who-?
Freddy! Clubs shouted, We need to kill him! I'll tell you why later! *Flaming Stab!* Clubs blitzed forward and thrusted his weapon forward with such speed, it heated up to very hot temperatures. The man caught it without even trying.
Freddy split into three. His skeleton ran behind the man, *Instant Switch* His skeleton and muscles switched instantly so now his muscles were behind the man. However the enemy just jerked the blade from Clubs' hands and stabbed the set of muscles with it.
The set of muscles keeled over. The man was about to chop it's head off (which would have killed Freddy) however, the other two pieces of Freddy got behind the man and punched the shit out of him while he wasn't looking. This knocked him over.
Using the small window he had, Clubs grabbed his blade back and stabbed the enemy through his chest. It would have been his head but the opponent was fast.
"I didn't realize this would be 4 on 1," the man said, "If I knew I would have brought my weapon. Just take this as a warning. Get out of the grand line, or you to will be dead along with the rest of your crew," 
WHAT?! DEAD! Freddy was about ready to unleash range he had never felt before.
The mystery man grabbed Freddy's muscles, "Oh, I wonder what will happen if I take care of this?" Freddy had no choice but to merge back into 1. Now he was suffering the full effect of the stab injury. He keeled over. It 3 times as painful than if he were to get a stab while being 1 person,"
Clubs wasn't ready to stop though he charged forward with is blade. The enemy grabbed it once again, then threw Clubs across the room, knowing he didn't have the strength to wrestle it from him again. Then he made his escape.

A few minutes later, Freddy could stand again, You knew about them being dead, right? Clubs took Freddy's arm and reached it around his shoulder in order to help him walk.
I saw him do it. Then he left and ran to a different room. I followed him in and that's when you came entered, The two entered room 108. Sure enough there were 2 dead bodies. Kara and Dwight. Freddy didn't cry. He never cried. That would be a defeat. Instead he did what he always did. He took all of the sad feelings and turned it into determination and resolve,
We're getting the ship ready and heading out of the Grandine. I don't know what we'll do from there, but whatever it is, it will make whoever that was regret what he did. So the two sailed back to Louge Town. In a week, Freddy and De crossed paths at a bar.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2009)

_An atoll in the middle of the sea_

Sunlight glares upon Rek Du Mortis' face, awakening him. The young noble scratches his head and looks around. 

"Where..." 

He sees nothing but the sea, and a lone figure lying a few meters from him. 

"E-elza?" Rek walks up to her and tries to wake his good friend up, but to no avail. 

"Looks like she's drank too much water. I better use CPR. "

"I'M AWAKE!" The Dragon Girl rose up, blushing before coughing out a large amount of water.

Rek smirked. "Well glad to see that."

Elza looks around, realizing at once that they were no longer in Wilbur Cove. "Rekkie-poo, where are we?"

Rek stood up and went to the edge of the atoll. "I can't remember it myself, I'm afraid."

"Wait, if we're here, then where's everyone else?" Elza wondered.

"I've no idea as well. In any case, we should probably try finding an island with a town. We couldn't have gone too far from Wilbur Cove."

Elza nodded, and began to flap her wings. She was still tired, but could manage to carry both she and Rek off the atoll. 

"Let's go find everyone then." 

Rek smirked, and held on to Elza's arm as she flew off.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 19, 2009)

-With De-
He sat at an old bar he had gotten tossed out of a million times before trying to think of something to do. He couldn't focus. He had everything and now he had nothing. His best friend was rotting in jail and the only thing he could do was hope to train new rookie pirates in Louge Town and go to every prison looking for Tew. Although he was willing to do so.
The doors flew open. Freddy walked in, making a grand entrance.  De didn't even turn around to see who it was. Nor did he bother to listen to what was happening.
De! I'm glad to see you! Freddy shouted De didn't listen, I ran into some real trouble and I really need your help. Tew's help too. I'll explain, just come with me, De didn't respond, De D. Dee!
Freddy Walker...
Yes! Come on!
You show up here in Louge Town.
Yes! I'm glad you and Tew happened to be here! Please, hurry!
Hurry? Tew? Help? *Ear Drum Bomb!* Freddy pluged his ears and bent over. It was a strange feeling, *Sound Explosion!* This sent Freddy flying back, through a wall. He landed on the street outside. De didn't even stand, he could hear wherever Freddy was, *Sound Spike!* This prevented Freddy from thinking on his feet. De knew all he needed to do was keep Freddy from separating. Now De tried something new he learned. Speaking with Sound Spike. It was simple really. He just had the high pitch do the talking, You said you'd aid us Freddy! 1 day Freddy! But no, i guess that inconvenienced you too much! You could help old, poor De out. Well now Tew's locked up and I've got nothing. To top it off, you come here asking me for help!? You're a disgrace. *Sound Explosion!* De attacked Freddy's back. It sent him flying back at De's feet, Why didn't you come!? This time De spoke with his mouth.
BECAUSE MY WHOLE CREW WAS KILLED! Freddy screamed. Then he spoke softer, All but Clubs, De understood.
Where is Clubs, anyways?
He went to the gallows I think. He wanted to see where the pirate king died,

-With Chuck-
He sat at the gallows looking for trouble. There hasn't been a crime in Louge Town since Chuck arrived and became a bounty hunter. He could always spot the reckless pirates and at their level, they weren't even a challenge. He spotted a man in a mask and armor. He always saw interesting characters at Louge Town, but this guy was something different. He could look at him and tell he was the guy that got shit started. So he decided to speak to the man.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 20, 2009)

"All is Violent, All is Bright."

Fluck screamed in pain as he was flung backwards after being hit by the explosive purple light. Panting, the chaosman stood up shakily after being hit for the fifth time, all due to the same attack. His body was badly burned and sliced, and his clothes had seen better days. This was the worst kind of attack, wasn't it...

The prismman stood tall, looking confidently at him. His glittery body gleamed with arcs of reflected light, well his clothes were on a heap a fair distance away.

"What the hell is that?" Fluck growled. Earlier, the prismman had unleashed an omnidirectional explosion of light whenever Fluck had tried to get close to him. Naturally, considering that Fluck was limited to only close-range attacks, he had been heavily damaged on attempts one and two to attack albert. Trying to hide or attack from Albert's blind spot had been attempts three and four, and trying to use Chaotic Probability had been attempt five. So far, nothing had worked.

"This is my best move," Albert replied. "You are, of course, correct in saying that with my prism body chipped every time from your attacks, I cannot attack you very accurately. Normally, this fight would be lost. However, by using this move, I can prevent you from ever coming close to me. If we remain at long-range, I will be free to attack, while you are powerless. Give up, this fight is determined."

"Nah, I'll think a little more if it's all the same to you," Fluck shot back, standing on the balls of his feet. A laser beam erupted from Albert's left shoulder, but Fluck dived out of the way and watched as it froze the spot it had hit. "Freezing Blue," the prismman intoned.

"Crap, if I'm hit with that, I'm dead!" Fluck thought. Once he had been frozen, a swift laser to the head would easily send him to meet whoever the people on the other side were. "Chaos Minefield!" Fluck bellowed, as various blobs of chaotic energy solidified in his general area. He then started running at Albert. "Let's see what happens..." 

"All is Violent, All is Bright."

Fluck stopped right at the last second, flinging himself backwards against his forward momentum. The yellow light scraped the tip of his nose, leaving a minor wound. The light then cleared, revealing that not even one of his Chaos Mines within the field was left after the attack. 

"Goddamnit, it's bloody light. You can't make light trip, you can't make light miss, and you can't make light explode or evaporate or ANYTHING. My chaos powers really are totally useless against...light," Fluck paused. For a moment, a sudden thought flashes through his mind. True, he couldn't really affect light itself...But what about the source of light?

Well, he had done something like this once before...The chaosman knew he would require time if he was to succeed, however. "Entrosphyere!"  he commanded. His chaotic powers weren't too effective against light, but Entrosphyere was still his best move for stalling. He only hoped it could buy him a few precious seconds. Ignoring Albert's presence, he reached deep into his own mind to draw up his past experience...of manipulating the weather.

Last time he had done this with nearly his full chaotic force backing him, but then, he had had to make a much more drastic change. This time, all he had to do was make it cloudy. He tapped into the chaotic potential of the skies, and to his delight, found that they probably already tended towards a storm anyway, as it put up very little resistance to his control. He was of course not capable yet of causing that storm to materialize, but the beginning of it would do.

Somewhere through his concentration, the chaosman noticed Albert preparing his next attack. He had been stumbling about and tripping over himself due to the Entrosphyere, but now he had finally regained his footing and had the sense to attack without moving. The chaosman gritted his teeth; he would barely make it...

"All is Violent, All is Bright!"

A spectacular explosion of purple light engulfed both men and Fluck was once more blasted backwards. This time, he did not rise. Albert Ward slowly walked over to his supine body triumphantly, and readied a final attack, should he not still be finished off.

Fluck's eyelids flickered open in an instant.

He leapt at Albert and grabbed onto his face. The struggling prismman tried to once more blast the chaosman away, but to his horror, his light beams were not forming. He stole a glance towards the sky and found that it was primarily composed of stormy dark cloud that _would not let light pass through._

"Looks like I win after all, Albert Ward."

_"Entropic Surge!"_


----------



## Furious George (Oct 20, 2009)

_*Marine Base Magma* _

Fame peeked around his cover amidst the smoke from debris to see that a newcomer was talking with Annie. If Fame managed to hit her at all it certainly wasn't enough to keep her from shooting another one of those crazy air shots and flying off of the ceiling. 

"YO YO YO, WHERE YA'LL GOIN'?!?! OH, I GET IT! WHEN THINGS IS REALLY JUMPIN' OFF YA GETCHA MAN'S AND BOUNCE! AIGHT, IT'S COOL SHAWTY! YOU AND I GON' DANCE AGAIN! THAT'S FA DAMN SHO'!! "

A bruised and burnt Fame hollered out to the retreating pirates. He left off a few victory shots from his fingers into the air to celebrate... even though he clearly was the one who got it worst.

"*AAWWW YEAHH!! *MARINES 4 LIFE!! WHEN WE POP ALL BUSTAS DROP!  SRAIGHT GUTTA JUSTIC-AHHHH!!!"

And suddenly the building split in two and the pimped out lieutenant was falling straight through as some marines who were still on various floors in the building fell with him. He landed 15 stories down with the broken backs of fodder to break his fall.

"That...that wasn't the biz."

Slowly Bobby was back on his feet but very woozy... and that was the least of his worries. The entire marine base was shaking violently and marines everywhere were screaming "IT'S GONNA BLOW! SAVE YOURSELVES!". He still didn't understand what was happening, but Fame knew either way that he had to meet up with his new crew and get out of here. He wasn't up for fighting any more pirates by himself. 

He ran through debris and fire trying not to bug out like all the marines around him.. but that's when he saw parts of the ground begin to split in twain and ooze out lava.... now was the time to bug out. 

In more then a hurry he ran into a battered Rago, Boyang, Feroy and... some other dude with a blond goatee and a fresh white cloak. Homie must've been the crew member they were just looking for.

"What... it do... playboys?!?! 

Fame was practically hyperventilating. 

"We.... out?"


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 20, 2009)

-With Clubs and Chuck-
Clubs saw Chuck approaching and got ready for a fight. He knew just who Chuck was and what he could do. He fought Club's old 1st mate once to a stalemate. That was before SPA. Clubs was ready to end the fight if he didn't say the right things.
Hey, friend! Chuck said, he didn't want to provoke the man. He just wanted to see if he was trouble, My name is John Deer, That's the name the hospital gave him since he didn't know his real name. Chuck liked it enough so he just rolled with it,
John Deer? Are you kidding me? You don't remember who I am do you?
I don't remember anything anymore. Listen, I just want to-
Shut up, Clubs grabbed Chuck by the throat and lifted him,You came close to killing my 1st mate once, Chuck, and I'm going to make you pay, Chuck tried to speak but couldn't since he was being choked. He needed to do something so he lifted his hand up infront of his face and made a blinding light. Clubs knew what he was doing so he just covered his eyes. This made Chuck curious.
He kicked Clubs in the chest with both feet. It knocked him back but that was simply because he didn't expect a kick.
Why did you call me Chuck, and how did you know I have a light paramecia? Chuck really wanted this answer. No. He needed it. He was being driven insane by this other piece of him that was missing. He just needed to know his name.
Clubs wasn't so nice though. He threw his blade at Chuck. He just got out of the way. Then Clubs pulled back on something. Chuck didn't know what it was at first but then he realised that the blade was tied to an invisible string. The initial throw was a trap. He was trying to lance Chuck.
Chuck was barley able to duck under it. He thanked god for his natural reflexes (in reality it was his Monk Training that saved his life).
He's way too tough for me, Chuck mumbled, I need a way out of here, Clubs charged at Chuck, ready to kill him with his blade. Then Chuck noticed something, the blade reflected light. It was a long shot but if Chuck could beam some light on there, maybe it would blind him just enough to make an escape, *Blinding Flash* It worked! Chuck was safe for the moment.

He got home an hour later. He lived in a large mansion. Collecting all of the famous East Blue pirate's heads when they come through really makes one rich. Louge Town didn't even need marines with Chuck around. They were there anyways. Chuck sat down and pondered.
So he obviously knows who I am. And obviously he wants me dead for some reason, Chuck stood and began pacing. This was his only chance to find out who he was. He thought for hours. Then when he about gave up hope, he had the idea, Of course. A man that strong has to be the captain of a crew. He did mention a 1st mate. I'll ask his nakama,

-At the same bar with De and Freddy-
Clubs walked in, De, you're here, Clubs loked around and saw nothing but destruction, You leave a mess everywhere you go, don't you? I suppose Freddy told you already.
Yeah. He's not alone though. Tew got captured, De slouched his head, But at least most of my crew is alive...somewhere.
Something, or someone wants us dead, Freddy had a flashback to Turner's last words in his head, _"Never without an enemy,"_ It can't be, Freddy mumbled to himself. Now he spoke so everyone could hear him, It's as if Poseidon wanted us dead.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Oct 21, 2009)

*With Marc*

When Marc had finally tuckered himself out the damage to the surrounding area was frightening. Marc plopped down on his ass cursing under his breath. *"WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT OF THIS?!"* Marc asked in annoyance. "Meditation helps calm the mind" Sasuke said carefully trying not to rile Marc up again. "If you cannot control yourself how do you expect to control a weapon?" Mifune snickered to himself and Marc shot him a look that in the past had made lesser men shit themselves.

"That's it" Sasuke said as Marc began to get the hang of meditating. However unbeknownst to Sasuke, Marc was thinking deep thoughts of mutilating marines and grinding Kizaru's skull beneath his boot to a fine powder. "You almost have it" Sasuke said approvingly much to Mifune's annoyance. "You are almost to the path of mental tranquillity" Sasuke said with a smile. "What do you mean almost?" Marc said opening his eyes.

"To achieve true tranquility you must release all of your earthen shackles" Sasuke said. "English friend, do you speak it?" Marc said annoyed with the cryptic shit. "Oh right, simply you must cut mental ties with all the people and things you love and hate." "Whoa whoa whoa" Marc said holding up his hands, "what the fuck do you mean I must cut mental ties? Are you telling me to remove my Nakama from my mind?"

"Not permanently" Sasuke said quickly sensing Marc was about to go off again. "But when in battle you must remove them from your mind, they must not exist to you otherwise they will hold you back. There is no denying you are powerful, but you cannot truly achieve your potential until you can master this simple concept. You hold great strength in protecting and through your emotions, but it cannot compare to your true *controlled* strength."

Marc listened as Sarutobi rambled on about mental tranquility. "Ok I think we are fucking done here" Marc said hopping to his feet. He had had enough of Sasuke telling him to remove his Nakama from his mind. "Are you prepared to cut steel?" Sasuke asked looking to prove his point through example. "Bring it the fuck on" Marc said drawing his katana. Sasuke drew two of his katana hold one in each hand. "Both of you, show me your steel cutting skill." 

Mifune drew his blade and Marc could hear him whispering in Japanese to himself. Mifune executed a perfect strike and one of the blades Sasuke was holding was cleaved in two. Marc looked at the other blade and swung, however his sword once again only caused the blade to get severely cracked from the force. Marc got annoyed and swung again but this time Sasuke moved the blade out of the way. "I want you to use your meditation this time and not your anger" Sasuke said calmly but firmly.

*With Tetra*

"Crap I lost count" Tetra muttered to herself as she performed squats. "Guess I will just go until my legs burn" Tetra said with a sigh. When Tetra's legs finally gave out from the squats she did a handstand and began doing push ups. "Geez how am I going to get home after this" Tetra asked herself as sweat began to roll down her face. "I wonder if Marc is having fun right now" Tetra wondered out loud as her arms began to quiver.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 21, 2009)

*With Smirnov
*
Smirnov looked at the two men
?*I thought she would come in person*? Smirnov said
?_Why would the Rear Admiral meet such a vicious criminal in person_? 

Smirnov ignored the man

?*So let?s get down to business*? 
?*You two are here to take me in right?*? Smirnov said looking at the pair of men
?_We were sent to discuss the conditions for your surrender_? 
?*There should be no conditions*? Smirnov said glaring at the men
?_Well that?s not we were told_?
?_He said that it would be you and your captain_?
?*He?*? Smirnov said his eyebrow rose
?*You weren?t sent here by my mother?*? Smirnov asked
?_No we were sent here by Rear Admiral Davidov Smirnov_?
Smirnov growled and cursed darkly under his breath
?*Mother said she?d keep father out of this*? Smirnov growled
?*The deal was she?d take me and leave the rest of my crew alone*?
?_Rear Admiral Jasmine Smirnov doesn?t know about the change of plans_? 

Smirnov nodded it made sense now. His father had somehow found out 

?*It seems pirates have more honor than marines these days*? Smirnov said angrily
?_I will not allow you to insult the Rear Admiral in my presence_? 
?*You are members of Taskforce Bahamut?*? Smirnov said 
?Yes we were just promoted? one man said his chest puffing out
?*That explains it*? Smirnov said
?_Explains what?_? 
?*Your beloved Rear Admiral sent you on a suicide mission*? Smirnov said
?*You were manipulated to come here to your death*? 
?What are you talking about you pirate scum?
?*You were sent here by my mother to arrest me but my father told you to arrest my captain also*?
?*My father knew I would never allow you to take my captain*?
?*I?m sure you guys won?t just settle for just me either right?*?

The men went silent

?*I thought so*? Smirnov said taking off one of his bracelets and tucking it in his pocket
?*So now when I try to stop you from taking my captain and you die*? 
?*My mother will think I went back on our deal and my father will convince her to come for me personally*?
?*She hates her subordinates to die*? he said taking off his other bracelet and holding it in his hand
?_A few problems with all that_? one of the men said
?You aren?t going to kill us and we are going to take your captain?

Smirnov began to roar with laughter. He then grabbed one of the men by the 
face and slammed him into the ground. The other disappeared from sight he stepped back and scanned the surroundings, the man he?d slammed into the ground got to his feet and dusted his clothes off. Smirnov looked at him in shock. Just then he hear something from above

?_Rankyaku_? the man said from above him
?Shigan? the other man said
?*Rokushiki users*? Smirnov growled in an annoyed tone.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 21, 2009)

With the unnamed pirate crew

Shin asked where to next and Alph, who had been standing at the helm answered him."We are running low on supplies, I recommend we land at Dedpool island to stock up on supplies."

"Deadpool island?"Tatsu repeated, he didn't like the sound of that even though it sounded familiar for some reason.

Marcks started shaking nervously, first Marine base MAGMA and now DEADPOOL island, were these guys trying to get killed?
"Uhoh, don't tell me we're going to an island named that."

"It's spelled as D.E.D.P.O.O.L."Alph commented, he assumed this would calm Marcks."They have a rather unique dialect on the island."

"Oh so it doesn't mean dead at all, or a pool of the death."Marcks asked, finally calming down a bit.

"Well actually it does, they just write dead as ded and the name is derived from their 15 day long civil war, when the two factions finally made peace there were so many death that there simply was not enough ground available to bury them in and so they just threw them in the large lake....Quite some time has passed but I would not swim in it or drink from it if I were you."Alph informed Marcks.

"Wha....What?...Wh....Why?"Marcks stammered.

"Because at night the spirits from those dead soldiers rise, and if you get even a little bit of water from that lake inside the spirits will haunt inside your bladder for eternity."While Tatsu took the storyteller's role, Shin did the sound effects making the scariest sounding sounds he could and then at the end he went.

"Bwahahhahah!"His attempt at a scary sounding laught.He had crept up on Marcks and the terrified gunner yelled loudly when Shin laughed so evilly.On a reflex Marcks grabbed his weapon and shot Shin in the face, before running away.

"Argh, Odadammit that hurts."Shin groaned while clutching his forehead.The mood shifted from a horror to a comedy with everyone except Shin and Marcks laughing loudly.

The crew eventually lost track of time and just rested and ate until Alph loudly announced that they had arrived.They secured the ship and then the majority of the crew headed out.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Oct 21, 2009)

*With Marc*

"I want you to meditate before you take your next swing" Sasuke said raising the sword so Marc could strike it. Marc closed his eyes and focuses on Sasuke being impaled over and over and over chuckling to himself at the thought. Marc exhaled sharply opened his eyes and executed a fluid strike. Marc's sword passed cleanly through Sasuke's blade however it stayed in place. A few seconds later it collapsed to the floor, having been flawlessly cut in half.

"You could have done that the first time" Sasuke said carefully, "but you aren't willing to let go." "What you are asking me to do cannot be fucking done" Marc shouted back. "Who the fuck is going to look out for my nakama if I don't? Your world government?" "Do not misunderstand me" Sasuke said firmly, "I have suffered at the hands of our "marine justice" too" Sasuke said. "If you want to protect your nakama you have to let them go" Sasuke said, "it is difficult but it is the truth."

"If that is your fucking idea of protecting, fuck you" Marc said loudly. "I will take that idea and fucking crush it" Marc said seriously. "Oh?!" Sasuke said in surprise, "it seems you really are an unconventional one aren't you" Sasuke said with a smile. "That vibe you just gave off was very powerful, it seems your desire to protect your nakama gives you strength. I want you to try cut through another blade, but this time I want you to focus on all the important things in your life."

Marc looked at the blade before him, he closed his eyes and began to think about all of his nakama. "I will become strong enough to take them all on my back to the new world" Marc said in his head. Marc swung and the sword clipped cleanly in two. Sasuke looked at the blade and smiled, "I think you are ready to start training using the infinite one sword style" Sasuke said. "But master" Mifune said quickly, however he was cut short when Sarutobi raised his hand.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 21, 2009)

~With Kenneth~ 

A rather disappointed look fell across Kenneth’s face as that large dragon creature plucked his opponent form the battle. The canon slams into the ground a moment later. Pulling himself to his full height Kenneth dust himself off.  “Stinkin’ winged lizard. Ruinin’ mah fun.” he mutters as he finally realizes that the entire island is a rocking and a rolling.  Looking around he realizes that, that fool of a Commander had tripped the control for volcano that lay beneath their feat. As Kenneth scratched his head to try and understand why the man had done it he realizes that he is missing his hat. Looking around he spots it over by a pile of rocks. But as he made his way to get it the ground splits open and hot magma incinerates the hat in an instant.  “Bloody Hell!” he shouts.  With a growl he walks toward Rago and the others. As another Marine runs by screaming Kenneth reaches up and grabs the hat off the mans head.

“Your nuts!” the man screams as he continues his mad brake for the docks. Pulling out a red sharpie. As he continued to walk he X’s out the Marine Symbol on the hat and above it and to the left he scribbles XMS.  “Not mah hat. But it works in ah pinch.” he grumbles as he makes it to Rago.  “Kenneth Forsythe. Reporting fer duty Sir!” Kenneth says as Fame walks up to the group. "What... it do... playboys?!?! Fame was practically hyperventilating.  "We.... out?" 

~With Victor~ 

The monster hisses as it falls back at it’s master’s command. “Sure you don’t need that beasts help?” the large Marine ask as he brandishes his sword. Victor just smiles as he slides his coat off and drops it to the ground.  “I didn’t need him when I killed half your men here.” Victor retorts back. The Marine’s eyes turn blood shot as he grits his teeth. With a holler that seemed to shake the windows the large man charges in with a overhead chop. Victor merely shakes his head as he steps into the attack. Jumping to his tip toes Victor thrust his shoulder into the elbow of the Marine. A sickly pop could be heard followed shortly followed by the clattering of steel on the cobble stone. The Marine catches a scream in his throat as he stumbles back gripping his arm. Stepping forward Victor throws a punch that catches the Marine in the gut. As the large man doubles over Victor rains another volley of shots down on the man’s head. With a powerful left hook Victor lands the Marine on his back. 

But as Victor went to capitalize on the situation the Marine pops to his left knee and catches Victor square in the chest. Victor is literally lifted off his feet and sent sailing though the air. With a heavy thud he slams into he ground and bounces another yard or so before coming to a stop in front of the Cathedral. The large Marine pops his elbow back in place with a scream as Victor rolls over and pushes himself to his hands and knees.  “So. That is how you want to play is it?” Victor ask as he coughs up multicolored blood. As the Marine walks to his sword Victor wipes the blood from his mouth. Turning to his adversary Victor places his hands on the ground.  “Peinto,Peinto no Yomigae.” Victor rattles off as the Marine’s fingers wrap around the handle of his blade. The dark energy that flows off Victor momentarily cause the Marine to pause, but that is only shortly as the man Charges in. But being reckless against an opponent that you know nothing of is reckless, especially for a Marine. 

A dark liquid races toward the Marine and the Marine rushes in. The moment his large boot makes contact with the liquid it reacts and violently. Spiraling up the clueless man’s legs sharp arrowed points form and slam down into his feet completely piercing though them. The Marine screams in pain as he is literally stitched to the ground. As the Marine struggles to free himself the black ooze at his feet snakes up his body and wraps around him. It phases to a barbed wire like fashion and cuts into the Marines arms stretching him out  forcing him to drop his weapon yet again. With a chuckle Victor stands to his feet. Popping his knuckles Victor steps forward.  “You asked what I had done to the Cardinal, well I’ll send you you hell so you can ask him.” Victor growls as he begins to beat the Marine mercilessly


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2009)

cristo island-

"Sir! we've lost more men! What do you want to do Captain!?" A man stands in the Captains office, saluting. "Hmm... We've lost some Lt.s I can tell." He looks out the window. "SIR! THIS IS SERIOUS! THE PIRATES HAVE INVADED THE BASE! THEY ARE CURRENTLY MAKING THEIR WAY TO THIS OFFICE AS WE SPEAK! IT APPEARS TO BE THE CAPTAIN GRIMM DRACOSKI AND HELMSMAN MICHAEL WRATH!" The man shouts. "No need to shout, I understand the situation.." He looks out the window. "They seemed to have gained five new members, Interesting." he rubbed his chin. "One of whom, Is a clouded leopard, i thought there was only one leopard, but to see another, truly interesting." The captain smirked.

"Captain! it's not" BANG! A bullet silenced the mans irritating voice. "My My, Grimm, It's been a while has it not?" The captain slowly stood up. "Oh? My, You seem like a nightmare right out of the past." Grimm grinned. "You've made quite a name for yourself." The man commented, his hand had a pure white glove on it, his arm covered by a nice blue striped suit and white captains jacket. "And it seems you've made quite the name for yourself as well, Captain huh?" Grim chuckled. 

"Eh? Captain? Whose this dude?" Michael asked. "He's an old nemesis from my childhood." Grimm smirked. "Jacob Hunters." The captain stood about six foot with average build and a fine blue striped suit. He wore elegant white gloves and expensive leather shoes that shined like the top of a bald mans head at noon. His hair was long and white, pulled back into a pony tail as to not hide his brilliant blue eyes. "Good to see you too." Jacob smirked.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 21, 2009)

*Tilo Island*

Villagers looked wary but not afraid as the pre-teen captain with her entourage of ex-marines, pig men and punk mechanics walked through their little Island. 

"This is strange, Hogface."

Becky spoke to Amerigo but didn't turn his way. 

"This place has practically zero marine presence and yet the people look at us as though they have all the protection in the world. Don't they know who I am?!?!"

Amerigo, sweating buckets now beneath the hot island sun, gave no answer. He wasn't paying attention. He was thinking about that shipwright William's DF power. All he had to do was touch parts of the ship and it was completely restored. It was amazing. 

_"He can duplicate whatever he touches... and with no drawbacks. The fool doesn't now how easy he has it."_

Amerigo mused. He glared at William beside him with a sheltered rage.

Without waiting another second for a response, Becky grabbed a nearby villager, a wealthy one by the looks of the watch and business suit, by his frilly collar and pulled him down to eye level. She was a tad angry by the insult of not being feared and thus her DF powers were activated slightly. An athletic man may as well have ceased the villager. 

"Do you know what I am, peasant?"

The man was struggling to pull away from her grasp but couldn't. He raised his hand to hit her but decided against it when he heard a gun being cocked at the back of his neck. 

He nodded his head. 

"What am I?" 

The man wanted to say "_a brat playing pirate_" but thought better of it.

"A p-pirate." 

"I AM THE FUTURE QUEEN OF *ALL *PIRATES!! But you could not have known that so I won't hold it against you. You're correct, peasant. I am a pirate... and what do villagers do when they see a pirate?" 

The man gulped. The ex-marine behind her commanded "answer the lady." 

"They run." 

"You are a smart one." She grinned for a second before her face fell into a furious scowl. "And yet you attempt to just pass me by... as though I was your equal! Where do you find your nerve, peasant!?!?"

The villager actually managed a nervous laugh. The High Queen pirates looked at each other in confusion. 

"Y-y-you picked the wrong island, pirates." He was clearly scared but still confident. "We may not have much protection from the World Government here but we have something even better.. Ursla the bounty hunter!"

A question mark drew over Becky's head. Amerigo thought for a moment.

"Ah, now it makes sense. This explains why we haven't run into any Warlock pirates as of yet. This 'Ursla' must have taken care of them."

"That's right she did!" The villager snapped, still in Becky's tiny but beyond tight grasp. "And she is going to take all of you out too! G-go ahead and kill me! I'll take solace in my death knowing that Ursla is going to avenge me! I'm not afraid." 


Becky grinned wide and full, her eyes bugged out with madness as her skin took on a hot red hue. 

"Heheh, not afraid are you?" 

The crowd that was watching gasped as Becky shoved the man's head hard into the cobblestone pavement.

A malicious smiled played on Amerigo's husky face as he lit a cigarette and took a drag.

"Afraid yet, peasant?!?!" 

She brought his head down into the ground again... and again and again. 

When she lifted his face again it was busted and leaking.

"How about now, foolish little man?!? Are you afraid yet?!?!" 

The man groaned a moment before Becky smashed his head again and shattered the cobblestone beneath it. The villager moved no more. Now the crowd was paying her more mind then usual. The young Tenryuubito then pulled off his fancy gold watch and dropped it in her pocket. THIS was the sort of treasure she liked. Not moldy old coins.

"Hmph. Mine now." She spoke gingerly. She turned to her crew and shouted. "Let's give this foolish village something to be afraid of! I want to see some fire and screaming right now!!!" 

The men blurted out an "AYE!" before terrorizing the villagers. Becky left them and walked on with Amerigo, William and a few other members of her crew. They had a bounty hunter to find. 

------------------- 

"And this is where our bounty hunter stays!"

They had asked (in a manner of speaking) around town and finally found where this Ursla conducted business. It was some kind of parlour.

"Let's go meet her!"

"We should surround this place now and fire until we are certain there is nothing inside that is still living. We don't know what this bounty hunter is capable of but it must be a lot for the whole village to fawn over her as they do. Best to end this now while we have the element of surprise." 

Typical Amerigo offered his practical and heartless advice.

"O, silly Hogface." She spoke as though her First Mate were a child. "I don't want to kill her... at least not yet. I want her to submit to her better first. I want her to know that she has no power to stop me. I want her to see the village she protects cry for MY pardon and not for her help. Then MAYBE I'll crush her. There is more to being a pirate then just killing, Stinky. One must possess a certain tact when attempting to conquer the seas...."

With her nose raised high Becky stepped into the door of the parlour with her crew right behind her. Her eyes bulged at what she saw. 

Breasts. Large ones. Shapely ones. Firm ones. And at the center of them was the most perfect pair. Becky just knew they belonged to Ursla. 

The crew had hearts in their eyes and their jaws were on the floor. They looked more like masseuses then any kind of bounty hunters.

Becky stared at her own flat chest in shame. She grit her teeth as her skin boiled blood-red. Her fist were shaking and her breathing was hot and heavy. She shut her eyes and howled.

*"TEAR THE SKANKS APPPAAARRRT!!!"*

*"She changed her plan because of that!?!?"* The entire crew shouted together with sweatdrops on their necks. 

After the shock, the High Queen fodder immediately charged at Urlsa and her entourage of beautiful women with guns and blades drawn.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 21, 2009)

-With De-
The three sat, had a ton of drinks, and talked about old times. When the sun went down, Clubs and Freddy left and De stayed at the bar, having more drinks. It was pouring outside. There was a massive thunderstorm. Lightning flashed as bright as the sun and thunder boomed louder then a cannon.
Tew, He said to himself, I'm not going to let you rot in prison forever, I'll get you out, mark my words. He slammed his head against the counter. He lifted it up, then slammed it again. And again. He did this five times. Then he heard something.
"Psst,"
Whose there? De stood, Don't think I can't hear you, he heard the sound of footsteps moving away. De had no choice but to follow.

-With Chuck-
He was walking the streets looking for someone who may be Club's nakama. He searched all of the bounty posters he had. He saw something very interesting. Someone who was supposed to be dead. Wilson Clubs. It had a very young picture of him. Same armor, no mask. Chuck researched this further. The story said he was hung a while ago at some island that he protected for a little while. Now the marines don't even know he's alive.

The former bounty head, De D. Dee. However, he was the captain of a crew. Certainly no one Clubs was with he thought. It interested Chuck though. He had a massive bounty, but then one day it was just dropped. All of his crimes were forgiven. He was a troublemaker. Someone he'd need to be prepared to fight in the near future.

As said before, now he was searching the streets, trying to find his identity. He figured he would be able to sense someone who knew a man like Clubs. He'd see him and know. It would be as if the side of him he couldn't remember would scream at him, telling him that it was a lead.

He searched all of the usual pirate hangouts, but found nothing. Soon he made it to a bar with tons of destruction around it. _When did this happen?_ Chuck thought, _I hope it wasn't during the time I was getting my ass kicked. That would be a real shame,_ He looked in and saw De D. Dee. He wanted to talk to him, but he looked hostile. He decided to send him on a goose chase to have him unwind, Psst!
Who's there?
Chuck ran off.

-With Clubs-
He decided to go to the opposite end of town to start a fight. He needed a challenge. It had been awhile since he had one. Unfortunately for him it was the East Blue. Strong people were tough to come by. So he modified his goal. A punching bag that would fight back just a little bit. Chuck fit the bill for that. Now he needed to find him.

He searched everywhere, looking for information on him. The piece of information he heard the most was that Chuck was a bounty hunter. Also that he was nuts. No one could beat him, besides maybe the leader of the marines stationed on the island. The people told him that he collected all of the biggest names, with the biggest bounties and that the only way for new pirates to get past him is just to not cause any trouble and hope he doesn't notice you.

Clubs put 2 and 2 together and figured since he was collecting all of the bounties, he was bound to live in one of the biggest houses. Now he just needed to find the right one.

-With Freddy-

He wandered around town looking for something to get his mind off of his crew. Anything. Soon he found a gambling ring and figured, why not? He walked in and found that everyone was very hostile.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2009)

Yumi was in a raft, covered with dirty bandages. She hasn't eaten in days, and could barely move.

"Have..to...get...back..." She uttered. 

Moments later the seas became even more turbulent, and in a flash she was swallowed by the waters.

Yumi came to the next day, in an island she had no idea where. She stagered on to her feet and limped to the nearest edible thing she could find.

"Raw crab. Didn't think I'd find sushi here." She joked before fainting again. 

A few miles away, a lone pirate crew disembarked from their ship.

_Ifreet Island_

Rek and Elza landed near town, starving. 

"Rekkie-poo, I'm really hungry..." Elza said.

"As am I, but we don't have any money for food." Rek replied.

"Then... we have no choice do we?" She turned to Rek with a solemn face. The noble sighed. Elza didn't want to go back to the old days, when she had to steal food to survive, but they had no other choice.

Everyone in the market place suddenly couldn't move, their clothes transformed into rigid steel. 

"We'll be taking these." Rek and Elza grabbed as many fruit as they could before flying off to the forested regions of the island.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 22, 2009)

_*With Fire*_

?They are my friends you can?t have them? Fire snarled 

She blurred forward kicking up sand in her wake, she stabbed downward but Adam knocked the attack away with his hand and grabbed at her wrist but as soon as he held it he was forced to let go as her knife streaked through the air toward his unprotected forearm.

?Jeez you are just like your name?
?I don?t want to take them? Adam said as he hopped back a few steps
?So what do you want?? Fire said angrily
?I heard reports that there was a pirate girl with a pair of Dire Wolves?
?It?s hard to tell if they are actually Dire Wolves from your bounty poster?
?I decided to find you and see for myself?
?I have a friend that?s a wolf too? Adam said pointing to Blaze
?I just wanted to make sure that they were being taken care of properly?
?That?s all I wanted? Adam said putting his hands up
?I?ve seen all I need to see? he said 
?Good? Fire said slamming her knives into their sheaths 

She wanted so badly to kill Adam but she knew she couldn?t win in her current state. Her body burnt, she had pushed it to it?s limit with the training then her few attacks against Adam pushed it further. She could fight him but she knew she would lose. It was smart to retreat and live to fight another day. 

?The next time I see you I will kill you? Fire said seriously
?You won?t see me again? Adam said with a smirk
?Although I want to see you again, I don?t want to fight you? 
?So I?ll stay away? Adam said under his breath

Fire looked at his curiously then began to walk backwards Cloud turned and ran past Fire, she grabbed the wolf?s shaggy neck as she passed by her and swung herself onto her back. Storm growled at Blaze and then followed Cloud down the beach.

?What did he say?? Adam said still looking at Fire

The red wolf yelped and barked

?Ahh the same threat eh? Adam said with a smile
?She certainly is something special? 

*With Smirnov
*
He tanked the shigan and backhanded the rankyaku into a nearby tree sending a few chips from his hand flying into the air. He growled and looked at the man standing in front of him, he took a few steps back so he could get a view of the other man bouncing in the air.

?_I?m Commander Kino and that?s Lt Commander Reese_? the man in the air said
?_I?m a Rokushiki user that specializes in the offensive techniques while Reese is skilled in the defensive techniques_?
?_Together you can?t beat us_? Kino said with a smile

Smirnov roared as he ran toward Reese he locked his fingers together and slammed his entwined hands into Reese?s face

?Tekkai? 

Reese was sent flying through the air crashing through several trees and bouncing along the ground for several feet. Kino took the opening the send a flurry of rankyakyu at Smirnov, Smirnov turned when he heard Kino begin to call the attacks. He clapped her hands together sending a single huge wave toward the group of rankyaku the attacks clashed and there was a boom as the concentrated air met the sound wave. A rankyaku that was timed to be lagging flew toward Smirnov, he slammed his fist into the attack pieces of rock flying everywhere. 

?_That?s one of my heavy rankyaku?s_? Kino said
?_It?s slower than the others but definitely more cutting power_? he said with a smile

Smirnov looked down at his hand there was a split in his hand starting from his fist running strait up his fore arm. That would turn into a deep wound, he had no time to think about that now though, he was sure he shouldn?t tank anymore of those heavy rankyakus they were slow enough for him to avoid anyways. He wouldn?t be caught by one again, he stood there looking up at Kino when he heard movement behind him. He turned to see Reese walking out of the trees massaging his jaw.

?Even with Tekkai up I felt that attack? Reese said
?I?m not taking any more of those?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 22, 2009)

~With William and the High Queen Pirates~ 

Thanks to the Warlock Pirates Ship, the High Queen Pirates had to drop anchor a little ways off the island. Several row boats full of Pirates were dropped into a calm sea. William was placed in a boat with aimless and nameless crewmembers while Becky and Amerigo took the lead the boat ahead of his. Leaning over the side he allowed the tips of his fingers skim the top of the sea as they rowed toward the island. He could remember back to when he could still actually swim. Pulling his hand back to him he turns his palm up to the sky and brings his left hand beside it. In the end, was the trade off worth it? Of course William couldn’t truly answer that question as he didn’t know at the time it was a Devil Fruit he was eating. Pulling himself fully back into the boat he folds his arms around his midsection as the Island got bigger and bigger. 

A short while later a small bump signals that he boat has hit the shoreline. William with the rest of the people on his boat leap out and grab the boat and finish pulling it inland. William stuffs his hands into his pockets as he walks past the ragtag group of Marine turn pirates.  “Don’t forget to secure that boat, less you want to talk with me at the end of the day.” William says as he turns his head back to look at the men. His golden cross earring gleams in the sunlight as it waves back and forth. A few moments later William left the men to their task and catch up as he himself catches up to the main part of the party. He slides into the formation and takes up position behind Captain Becky next to Amerigo. _ Once you’ve seen one Island, you’ve seen them all._ William thinks as they walk along. Although there wasn’t much to their journey there were small hints that there was something different about this place. But once they reached the Village William pushes his observations to the back of his head. 

But once they got into the Village and started to walk down the streets those foreboding feelings started to come back again as the people around them paid them no attention. To make matters worse the Captain had noticed the same thing and he knew where this was about to go.  "This is strange, Hogface." the Captain says to Amerigo, but he doesn’t answer. "This place has practically zero marine presence and yet the people look at us as though they have all the protection in the world. Don't they know who I am?!?!" She adds. William cuts a glance at the first mate though his peripheral vision when he didn’t immediately answer, he seemed preoccupied with something at the moment as his gaze slightly shifted toward William. Not waiting another second Becky grabs the nearest Village by his furry collar and reels him in. 

It seemed to be question and answer time as Becky brought the  man face level. "Do you know what I am, peasant?" she asked, the struggling man appeared he wanted to fight back until he heard a gun’s hammed being pulled back behind him. With a nervous look the man merely nods his head. "What am I?" she reiterates. "A p-pirate." The man manages to coke out. The conversation went on like this for a few more moments with the man having to be coaxed at gun point to answer the Captain’s questions. This is when it all came together, the lack of Marines in the area and the uneasy feeling William had, this island was home to some big shot bounty hunter named Ursla. 

"Ah, now it makes sense. This explains why we haven't run into any Warlock pirates as of yet. This 'Ursla' must have taken care of them." Amerigo says as a questioning look falls over the captain’s face. "That's right she did!" The villager snapped, still in Becky's tiny but beyond tight grasp. "And she is going to take all of you out too! G-go ahead and kill me! I'll take solace in my death knowing that Ursla is going to avenge me! I'm not afraid." The Villager barks. What happened next was predictable after another shot retort from Becky she slams the man’s head into the cobblestone street. Brining him back up she throws another question before repetitively slamming the man’s head into the street. "How about now, foolish little man?!? Are you afraid yet?!?!"  she ask as she brings the man up one last time, shortly after she rams his head down with enough force that the cobblestone street splinters as a small crater is formed. 


"Hmph. Mine now." She spoke gingerly as she dropped the fancy watch she had gotten off the man into her pocket. She then turned to her crew and shouted. "Let's give this foolish village something to be afraid of! I want to see some fire and screaming right now!!!" With an ’AYE’ the men were off about their task, as a few men followed Becky and Amerigo William stops and squats beside the dead man, rolling him over William opens the man’s mouth, _ Ah, she didn’t bust his teeth, amazing there durability_ William thinks as he latches onto one of the incisors with his finger, a moment later he yanks the tooth free as the chaos around him picked up tempo. After standing and shoving the tooth into his pocket he catches back up to Becky and company. It took some time, but with some ‘gentle’ persuasion they had found out where the bounty hunter called home. Looking at it, it seemed odd for a Bounty Hunters Head Quarters. After rejecting one of Amerigo’s calculated and cold plans Becky states that she would rather humiliate this person, then crush them. Well in short at least. 

Stepping into the building the crew see some of the most beautiful women in all the Grand Line, with racks of all sizes and shapes. Most of the crew went slacked jawed in love at the sight, William was even taken back by all the beauties in one place. 

*"TEAR THE SKANKS APPPAAARRRT!!!"* The Captain growls in anger. *"She changed her plan because of that!?!?"* the marine part of the crew shouted sweat dropping. William only chuckled as he lowed his center of gravity. _ That’s our Captain_ he thought as he pulled his arms behind his back. After the shock, the High Queen fodder immediately charged at Urlsa and her entourage of beautiful women with guns and blades drawn. It was a good tactic, send the pawns in first and save the power pieces for the mop up.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 22, 2009)

With the unnamed pirate crew

The various crewmembers that went out to get the supplies needed split up, with the various tasks they searched the small island for the right stores.Something that turned out difficult because it was absolute chaos there, buildings that seemed reach the clouds were in abundance and the narrow streets between those skyscrapers were packed with people.One wrong move and you were likely to get trampled.

But getting trampled wouldn't be thing the crew members had to look out for, the Infinite Injustice had been tailed by a small landing craft for a the last 20 minutes before the pirate ship docked and when the group of pirates headed out they were tailed on foot by the group of bounty hunters that had been gunning for them.

The plan was simple, first the weaker and therefor easier targets were to be taken out and then they would go after the bigger guns in the pirate crew, the few remaining pirates that had stayed on the Infinite would be taken care of later.
And first on the list were OC, Marcks and Anya.The arrogant bounty hunter crew didn't even bother assigning an officer on any of these three, instead aquatic associates were tasked with bringing them in.

The fishmen squad was to accompany the landing craft on those low key operations, the main ship was too slow and noticeable, the average lighter pirate ship would manage to out speed it and they couldn't risk this happening.

A total of six fishmen had accompanied the officers that had been assigned  this mission, in pairs of two they went after the three unnamed crew prates.

OC had just been looking for the local grocery store, in search of nachos when he sensed something was off.He turned around, his hand on his gun when two cloaked figured pushed their way trough the crowd and dashed towards him.The bulletfire was evaded easily and the first fishman aimed for the weapon, spitting a jet of water that knocked the weapon out of OC's hand before the other and heavier fishman tackled OC.

"Ugh."OC groaned, the supersoldier attempted to strike back but a head but dazed him before a second and then third headbut made everything go dark.

On a mini Den Den Mushi one of the two hailed their team mates, the other member of the pair slung OC over his shoulder and then rushed to the sea.They couldn't risk running into a crewmate, it would up set the plan.
"We have package 01, heading back to base, do you read?."

"Affirmative, the others completed assignments as well, stage 2 is ready to proceed."

After hearing that, the officers got to work.They had been tailing their targets from a far distance up until now and they quickly closed the distance, forcefully pushing trough the crowd.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Oct 22, 2009)

*With Marc*

Mifune turned away in annoyance, "I was to be the heir to the infinite one sword style" he said in his mind, "why is he learning it?" "Fuck" Marc said with a sigh, "when are you going to free me from my fucking agreement?" Marc asked. "When you have mastered this dying art" Sasuke said holding out the two giant scabbard for Marc to take. "Fuck me" Marc muttered taking the scabbard from Sasuke. "Master! Why is he learning the noble art that was to be passed on to me?!" Mifune suddenly demanded.

"Mifune!" Sasuke said sternly at the outburst. "I have trained under you for years patiently waiting for you to pass it down to me" Mifune said his anger rising. "And your behavior right now is why I have not passed it down to you yet. You hide like a snake in the grass behind your false niceness, you are not ready mentally or physically for this style" Sarutobi barked getting angry for the first time. "And he is?!" Mifune demanded pointing at Marc.

"Do you know who the fuck you are talking to?" Marc asked looking at Mifune darkly. "Firstly I want nothing to do with your fucking art of the sword, this is being forced on me because of my honor. Secondly you are fucking trash and you will watch your fucking mouth when you talk about me!" Mifune's hand shot for his katana but Marc had already freed his from its sheath. "Stop it both of you!" Sasuke said seriously, however he had handed his weapons to Marc and intercepting his students as they charged each other wasn't an option!

Marc dropped the giant scabbards and blurred violently towards Mifune who had been charging forward. Marc could see Mifune readying his steel cutting technique but Marc already had too much momentum. Mifune swung but Marc's katana stood firm, "fool, these swords will never give way even if it were to be Mihawk who challenged them" Marc said snapping Mifune's katana in two with a strike of his own. A large gash opened on Mifune's chest and he collapsed defeated.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 22, 2009)

-With Freddy-
When Freddy walked in, everything stopped. Everyone in the building crowed around him.
"I've never seen you around, pal" someone said to Freddy, "Pirates don't walk in here, we kick any pirates' asses. Ain't do marines with uniforms either. Only people who we know ain't marines get in here. So you just turn your undercover marine ass out of here, and there ain't no problem,"
I just want to gamble a little bit, Freddy told the group.
"You hear him everyone, he just wants to gamble. Alite ya'll get 'im!"
Freddy heard those words then split into three. The entire crowd ran out.
I guess I should steal all their shit, Freddy said to himself, I am a pirate, after all.

-With De-
He was exhausted. Chuck sent him on a goose hunt. He still hadn't shown himself. Soon he became tired, then broke into a library (it was the closest building) and grabbed a seat. Last time he sat down on the streets of Louge Town he suffered his first defeat. Although he was extremely drunk at the time.
De looked around at all of the books. Books. Something De had never opened in his life. Now he was willing to.
What do they have on the ear and sound? De mumbled to himself.
Chuck had seen De break in and decided to not let anything become of it, De D. Dee! Chuck yelled in. He figured De would just be at the front. Lightning cracked and thunder boomed. Chuck realized this wasn't the case. So he made a light out of his hand. It didn't take long to locate De. He found him looking at a sign trying to make sense out of the Dewey Decimal System.
You're not causing any trouble, are you?
No, but even if I am, who gives a damn?
I do. I pretty much protect this city.
De had another flashback to the beginning of his career.

-Flashback-

West had hit De 10 times, maybe 20. He had lost track. He was just getting hit like a punching bag. But this punching bag had emotion too. Something sparked within him.

I can't lose right now." He was thinking, Not yet. Not this early. And not for something as stupid as me stealing a bloody meal! De dropped his sword-chucks and caught both of West's hands.

Impossible, your hand shouldn't even be attached right now!

De didn't care. He just pulled West in.

*Thousand Punch! *This landed square in the chest. And De could never say for certain, but it looked like it hurt.

He picked-up his sword-chucks and assumed a proper position. The punch did make West more angry however. The angrier he got, the stronger he got. But De wasn't out of this yet. He began making West work to get to him. He had memorized his dodging style and adjusted to counter it. Soon enough, they were trading blows all over the place. There were tons of bruises on De, and scratches on West. Neither of them were going to give-up until either they or their opponent dropped.

"Wait!" A man yelled, "You don't need to fight anymore! This man hasn't done anything wrong!" It was Mr. Nightengale. This man is a noble. The marines paid for everything! They even paid interest! The person De stole the tux from, and the person De stole the hat from were there too.

De and West were shocked.

You're a noble!?

Before De could answer, the marines stepped in.

"Mr. West, you are under arrest for attacking a noble."

Gentlemen, he put-up a good fight. You men go back and forget this ever happened. Don't tell anyone. And do not arrest him either.

He adjusted his fedora and walked off.

-Back in real time-

De zoned back in. It had been a long, long time since that went on. A lot had changed. West was dead, Zooey was missing, and De, well De lost his heart.
Back then, De said to himself, I was dead. I picked a fight I didn't belong in, and I was dead. But the more I was pummeled, the stronger I had become. I could have won that fight against the Rear Admiral. I could have fought. I could have looked deep into my soul and realized that even if the person I'm fighting is way beyond anything that I've done before I'm still tougher.

He looked at Chuck again. However in his eyes, he saw West. Just then, De stole back his determination.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 23, 2009)

*Sailing away from Marine Base Magma*
Commander Rago, Yingoru, Boyang, Feroy, Fame, and Kenneth had quickly made their way to the Marine Vessel that belonged to their squad and proceeded to leave the deteriorating island. 

Rago was currently being treated for the numerous injuries he received in his fight with Tatsu, which included burn and cut injuries. Yingoru was busy giving Lt. Fame the evil eye. This is the guy that took his rightful position as second in command of the XMS. The lunar swordsman was tempted to grab his blade and cut the Lt. down to size, but Yingoru didn't know how skilled Fame is in combat and it could end fatally for himself. Boyang was cluelessly looking out towards the sea as the ship sailed on. Feroy went to converse with Kenneth, the supposed new recruit.

Rago was soon all patched up and he went to address his squadron. He was barechested and had bandages wrapped around his upper-body while his marine coat was still around his shoulders. As Commander Rago came into view each and every marine onboard gave him their undivided attention.

"Aye! That was certainly a close call back there. Even I wasn't expecting the island to be a large rock waiting to explode!" Rago said with reluctance. "Aye! But, I have a very important message to give you all. It's time we become a Marine force to be reckoned with. No longer shall we be seen as a mediocre squadron. We will defend justice and take the roots of evil by hand! We are the XTREME MARINE SQUADRON: THE STRONGEST MARINE FORCE IN ALL THE BLUES!"  Commander Rago bellowed as the marines onboard cheered.

Rago then fixed his vision on Kenneth. He grinned at the fellow. "Aye! Kenneth Forsythe I presume. You have a very interesting background. I see great potential in you as a marine, that's why I saved you from death. Welcome to the Xtreme Marine Squadron!"  Rago said happily as everyone cheered.

"WAIT WAIT WAIT!! We still have something to settle!! WHO THE HELL IS THIS FAME GUY??? TELL HIM I'M THE SECOND IN COMMAND COMMANDER RAGO!" Yngoru bellowed.

Rago, along with the rest of the XMS had a sweat drop rushing down their head. "I don't believe you ever were the second in command Yingoru." Feroy blurted out. Yingoru turned to face Feroy. "Ok you little shit. Say one more fuckin' thing and Imma' slice your fancy pants ass up." Yingoru said as he gripped his blade.

"Aye! Yingoru, that's Lt. Fame to you and I'm afraid he's your superior. That's just how it works. Now, rest up and prepare for a full day of training in the morning!"

*Tillo Island*
The women inside the parlour readied themselves for a tough fight. They were accoustomed to fighting pirates on a daily basis, but this time the crew actually seemed to present a genuine threat to the ladies. Each masseuse took up an opponent and engagded them in combat. The masseuses had expert knowledge of the body so therefore they could deliver a series of strikes to pressure points that would leave the body immobilized. 

The parlour was being torn up by all of the fighting. This didn't please Mistress Ursla at all. Each masseuse did everything in their power to ensure none of the pirates reached Mistress Ursla. Though, this was in vain. Ursla was beoming impatient with all of the fighting. She, herself, would go into battle. 

One of the pirates approached Ursla with a sword in hand. The pirate swung the sword and Ursla easily dodged the blow and moved in to strike. She did a quick spin and hit the pirate in the face with a strong open palmed hit. *"Greve sensacional!"* (Sensual strike) Ursla exclaimed. Blue sparkles and dust emitted from the strike. The pirate went flying back ad crashed through the wall. He had an expression of pure pleasure on his face even though he was heavily bleeding. 

Ursla then inhaled greatly and exhaled with great force. *"B?n??o de prazer!"* (Pleasure's Blessing) A great wind of blue dust and sparkles came from Ursla's mouth and hit a group of attacking pirates. Each pirate immediately stopped and had a look of heavely pleasure on their face. Ursla then sprang into action. 

*"Realiza??o encantadora!"* (Delightful Performance) Ursla began spinning gracefully on one foot and started kicking with the other. She delivered powerful kicks (Looks like a ballet) that produced blue sparkles and dust with each strike. Laid before Ursla was a defeated group of defeated pirates. She took a seat on a pile of them and crossed her legs. "Oh, who's next?" Ursla said with a devious smile.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 23, 2009)

-With Freddy-
He got all of the money and put it into a bunch of bags that his three parts carried and took to the ship. Freddy had been a pirate for a little while, but never really stole anything from someone he had nothing personal against. He was missing out. Freddy Walker thought stealing was fun. When he got to his ship, he made a map of every place he was going to hit. _Nightingale Tavern, Poncho's Poker, Home of the richest man in town, Mr. Wright, home of the richest bounty hunter in town, John Deer (Chuck Osbourn), and the leader of the marines in Lougetown, Captain Jacobs' home._
This is going to be fun, Freddy smirked.

-With Clubs-
He ran around collecting information and finally made it to Chuck's house. At first he just ran around breaking into random, large homes simply because there was more style in that. However he was getting nowhere. Never compromise the mission for style. De the old Chuck, and even James Tew to a degree would debate that forever. Clubs was more efficient then them. Aside from James Tew, but he's rotting in jail so the joke's on him.

As stated, he had gotten into Chuck's house. He picked a dark spot and sat in a stylish position. This was the exception to the style rule. Not being stylish when Chuck walks in would compromise the mission.

-With De and Chuck-
Chuck had just been standing there, watching De have a rambo flashback. He didn't know how epic and nostalgic it was for De though.
Back then,  De said to himself, I was dead. I picked a fight I didn't belong in, and I was dead. But the more I was pummeled, the stronger I had become. I could have won that fight against the Rear Admiral. I could have fought. I could have looked deep into my soul and realized that even if the person I'm fighting is way beyond anything that I've done before I'm still tougher.
Chuck put a WTF look on his face. Weird, De began to space back in, I don't think I've ever done a monologue like that,
What do you know!? De hollered at Chuck. He grabbed him by the neck and threw him strait up, through the roof, onto the streets of Louge Town.
Who the hell are these people!? Chuck screamed. He wanted to go back in for revenge, but then he spotted a man, no, it almost seemed like a walking sack of muscles carrying a bag breaking into a home. His home, I swear, I haven't had a good day, Chuck let a sad face slip out. He regained his composure a moment later.

-With Clubs-
He saw a man enter though the window, _Maybe he uses the window?_ Clubs thought, _Chuck isn't exactly right in the head, now I just need to wait for him to light the place up._ He observed the man he saw. He was rummaging through shit, putting a lot of stuff in bags. _Weird. This needs to happen though. I'll just light up the place myself._ He pulled out a lighter and illuminated the place, _Chuck Osbourn, I've come to finish our-_
Clubs? Freddy said with a surprised tone.
Clubs sighed really long and hard, Freddy, Clubs said with a disappointed tone, Alright, we can still pull this off. We'll just do this together,
Rob the place?
Chuck walked in through the front door. Clubs smacked his forehead, Chuck Osbourn-
De smashed through the wall, This isn't over!
*EVERYONE SHUT THE HELL UP!* Clubs yelled, Chuck, get out of here and come back in a minute, through the same way you entered. Chuck complied for whatever reason, Alright. This is going to go right. Freddy, errr, Freddy's muscles, get in the closet right there, De, get behind the couch. When he walks in, I'll say, "Boys," then I'll light my lighter, you two come out and we'll immediately say, "you're doomed,"
Chuck walked in, Boys, Clubs lighted the lighter and Freddy and De popped out,
*You're* they all said in unison.
Doomed
Doom has arrived
Pregnant.
Oh no!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 23, 2009)

Dedpool Island-

Tatsu had headed into the town by himself. He ran his hands through his hair and looked around, "What to do...I honestly have no idea what supplies we even need. Usually I just leave stuff like that to the others, Alph in particular." he eyes some of the stores as he passes and shrugs.

"I probably shouldn't even bother," he spots a peaceful grassy spot in the distance, and is tempted to fly over towards it but figures he should keep a low profile. A Flying Dragon is a rare sighting, the chance of it being this Dragon Emperor that has been rumored to be making a huge impact on the rookie pirates of the Grand Line is quite high, and after attacking a marine base, and technically causing it to be destroyed not too long ago is just more reason to lay low.

So he walks to the grassy spot and lies down, looking at the clouds, "It's been a while since we got a chance to relax like this..." he says resting his eyes for a moment, "Finally...this Unnamed Crew can experience some peace..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 24, 2009)

~ With William and The High Queen Pirates ~

William crouches down and rubs his fingers across the face of one of his fallen comrades. He rubs the bluish powder between his fingers. A spark lights in his eyes as his Trace ability picks up on the ability of the Devil Fruit that this woman possesses.  ?Interesting.? he says aloud. As he plants the palm of his hand on the man?s chest. If one was to look closely faint white lines could be seen streaking across the man?s body and circling back around to William. _ Deep Tissue Trauma centered around the human pressure points._ William thinks as Ursla sat on a pile of High Queens she had just floored. "Oh, who's next?" Ursla said with a devious smile and a rather sweet tone.

A jagged smile falls across William features as he stands to his full height. Taking a step forward he holds out his hands to either side of his body palms facing Ursla.  ?That?d be me little Miss Sunshine.? William says as the forms of twin Falchions trace out in his hands. A moment later the swords flashed into reality, one black and the other white. Yin Yang?s decorated the blades right above the hilt of their handles. Hopping from foot to foot William fall into a break dance like motion as he charges in crossing his blades in front of his chest.

~ With Kenneth ~    

He stares off into the distance as Marine Base Magma is reduced to a pile of rubble because that whack job of a commanded thought it would be a good idea to activate the Volcano beneath. As they sailed a man that identified himself as Feroy walks up to him. They have a pleasant little chat until Rago come up to the deck. The man commanded such respect that everything stopped as everyone gave him their full attention. Kenneth above all had the utmost respect for this man, he after all had save Kenneth?s life and for that he would gladly give his life to protect this man. 

"Aye! That was certainly a close call back there. Even I wasn't expecting the island to be a large rock waiting to explode!" Rago said with reluctance. "Aye! But, I have a very important message to give you all. It's time we become a Marine force to be reckoned with. No longer shall we be seen as a mediocre squadron. We will defend justice and take the roots of evil by hand! We are the XTREME MARINE SQUADRON: THE STRONGEST MARINE FORCE IN ALL THE BLUES!"  Commander Rago bellowed as the marines onboard cheered. Kenneth clapped his hands and cheered along with the rest of the Marines as Rago tries to quite the rowdy lot down with his hands.

A moment later he Welcomes Kenneth to the  Xtreme Marine Squad as the rest of the men cheered own. Kenneth tips his hat and raises a flask to the commander.  ?Here is t? th? health o? our Commander and th? bright future o? th? XMS!!? William Hollers as the crew goes nuts yet again .  But the mood turns serious as Yingoru  demands that he be recognized as the Second in Command. After a quick diffuse by Rago he tells everyone to be ready for a full day of training in the morning. A smile cracks over William?s features at the thought of getting to spare. Those Pansies back at Magma stopped sparring with him after the first day. Hunching over one of the railings Kenneth takes another hard shot of whiskey as looked to the horizon. Not even looking over to Feroy, Kenneth speaks.  ?Ya kno? what would b? good right nao? A big helping? o? Haggis.? Kenneth says.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2009)

_Somewhere in the middle of the sea_

Matyr woke up on the Dirge, beaten and bruised. The Windy Dirge itself was badly damaged, and could barely sail at all. 

"Rek?Ruru?Jun?Elza?Yumi?Greize?Cass?" He called out the names of the Monarch main crew, but no one replied. "I wonder if any of the peasants are still here..." He walked inside the ship, looking for the others.

_In a heavily forested island_

Greize was inside the hollow of a large tree, a badly injured Cass lying next to him. He did his best to patch her up, but it wasn't enough. 

The sniper convulsed involuntary in her sleep. She was still unconsious.
"Wilder...hurry up."

A mile away, an Ostritch was fighting off a pack of wolves, a medicine kit slung around its neck.

"*WARK!*" It roared, kicking away one of the wolves.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 24, 2009)

-With De, Chuck, Clubs, and Freddy-
Wait, let me get this strait, Chuck said, he pointed at De, You know him, he pointed at Clubs.
Yup,
Chuck still pointed at Clubs, You want to kill me,
That's correct,
Chuck pointed at De again, You too,
No, no. I don't like killing. I'll just tie you to the mast of my ship, forget about you for a few weeks, then let you free and if you leave you then get killed. Just like how I got my old 2nd crewmate.
Chuck put his WTF face on again, Wait, so you want me in your crew?
Sure, why not?
Chuck pointed at Clubs again, Are you part of his crew?
No.[COLOR]
Not interested, Chuck then pointed at Freddy, Who are you?
Freddy Walker. I'm Clubs' captain.
Do you know who I am?
John Deer. Chuck sighed. The only person who knew who he was wanted to kill him. He was really getting fed up.
If none of you mind, I'm finishing what I came here for.
Clubs blitzed Chuck, Good bye. Or not. Put up a fight if you want, Clubs was about to stab him.
*Sound Explosion!* It sent Clubs flying.
De! What have you done!?
You can't kill him. He's going to be my nakama!
Forget that! Just join us! Clubs tried to blitz again.
*Sound Mine!* Clubs tripped and landed strait on his face.
Fine! I'll kill you instead!
Don't kill De, Clubs! Freddy ordered.
What do you know, Freddy? This whole crew is next to over anyways!
If you're thinking like that then I'll need to pound some sense into you, Freddy's muscles began to lay down the law.
Good, lets crush him!
You! I'll fight you for attacking my crew member.
Chuck slipped away in all of the confusion.

There was quite a brawl that lasted all night and destroyed at least 2 blocks. The entire night, the three had done nothing but break the law and leave a trail of destruction.
"Sir!" A random marine reported to Captain Jacobs.
"What do you want!? Can't you see I'm in a bad mood!? My house was robbed last night!" Captain Jacobs said,
"Sir! I'm just giving you a report, sir!"
"Go ahead,"
"The three who destroyed town last night have been located! We're sending troops now."
"Alright. Just tell me where they are and I'll be on my way. I guess they were too tough for out friend Chuck. Not a problem."


----------



## Furious George (Oct 24, 2009)

*Sailing away from Marine Base Magma*

"Come with me 
Hail Mary.... 
Run quick see
What do we have here now. 
Do you wanna ride or die.."

Fame mouthed the words to his song as his Den Den Mushi player blared as usual. As he thought he suffered a few 3rd degree burns from shawty's shots and he was now all bandaged and "ointmented" up. The men were now celebrating their escape from what Bobby learned was a manually-activated volcano. Wack. 

He immediately pulled off his headphones when his new commander stepped on the deck. He was wrapped up even more then Fame was.

"Aye! That was certainly a close call back there. Even I wasn't expecting the island to be a large rock waiting to explode!" Rago said with reluctance. "Aye! But, I have a very important message to give you all. It's time we become a Marine force to be reckoned with. No longer shall we be seen as a mediocre squadron. We will defend justice and take the roots of evil by hand! We are the XTREME MARINE SQUADRON: THE STRONGEST MARINE FORCE IN ALL THE BLUES!"  Commander Rago bellowed as the marines onboard cheered.

"AWWWWW YEAAHHH!! GIVE IT UP TO MA MAN AND YO' MAN RAGO-SAMA!!!"

Fame joined in on the cheering like he was Rago's "hype man". The commander deserved it. Bobby barely knew him for more then a few hours but he could already tell that this guy was a full-bred soulja down to ride to the bloody end. Dude was tankin' full-on attacks from a dragon. Word. 


"WAIT WAIT WAIT!! We still have something to settle!! WHO THE HELL IS THIS FAME GUY??? TELL HIM I'M THE SECOND IN COMMAND COMMANDER RAGO!" Yngoru bellowed.

Rago, along with the rest of the XMS had a sweat drop rushing down their head. "I don't believe you ever were the second in command Yingoru." Feroy blurted out. Yingoru turned to face Feroy. "Ok you little shit. Say one more fuckin' thing and Imma' slice your fancy pants ass up." Yingoru said as he gripped his blade.

"Aye! Yingoru, that's Lt. Fame to you and I'm afraid he's your superior. That's just how it works. Now, rest up and prepare for a full day of training in the morning!"

Fame watched as the many marines scattered to their quarters to no doubt get some rest. Not Fame. He just had a good fight with some wild broad and watched his Commander take on a Dragon. Beyond that he was listening to FluPac since he got back on board. He was amped! The day was young and there had to be some malt liquor somewhere on the ship.

First things first.... 

Bobby walked up to the blonde dude who gave him nothing but mean grills and hard talk since he first met him. Yingoru they called him. 

"Homie... I know it must not be easy for you to acknowledge me as your superior after only one day... 

A cool and tranquil breeze lifted the clothing of the two men oh so tranquilly as they spoke. Fame sounded very sincere and noble. No slang. 

"There is nothing I can say that can fill that void, that sudden feeling of inadequacy in your heart..."

He moved closer and stared the man in the eyes behind his shades. 

"I can only offer some wise words that, should you apply them on the wound in your heart, it would no doubt sooth it...

Everything was quiet for what seemed like an eternity. 

"Don't be hatin'."

........ 

"NOW WHO GOT DAT' BOOOZE!?!?"

The pimped out lieutenant and second-in-command of the Xtreme Marine Squadron began to walk off.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Oct 24, 2009)

*With Marc*

"Something was off there" Marc said as he splattered Mifune's blood against the ground. Marc looked from the blade, to the blood, to Mifune, "that was a lot shallower than I expected" Marc thought as Mifune got to his feet effortlessly. "Dammit" Mifune whispered to himself catching Marc's eye, "he suspects me, I should have just taken the hit!" Marc eyed Mifune for a bit longer, "he couldn't be holding back could he?" Marc thought sheathing his katana.

"You shame yourselves and me" Sasuke barked breaking the tension. "Mifune I suggest you retire for today to meditation" Sasuke said making it clear that it wasn't really a suggestion. "As for you" Sasuke said rounding on Marc, "I want you to go meditate for an hour before we start your new style." "Aww fack" Marc said in his mind face palming. Marc trudged off in annoyance to the cliff that overlooked the sea. He plopped on his ass closed his eyes and began to meditate.

*With Tetra*

Tetra skipped across the surface of the ocean playfully. These days alone with nothing to do but work on her fruit had worked wonders. She was now able to maintain the highly increased friction between her feet and the water for longer. This meant she didn't have to move at top speed for fear of sinking. "Shouldn't be too long before I can walk normally" Tetra said with a playful laugh. Suddenly a massive boulder came flying off the cliff she happened to be under and splashed loudly in the water.

Tetra could barely make out a shirtless figure on the cliff face hopping up and down in rage. "Well I wonder who that could be" Tetra said sarcastically as she disappeared in a burst of speed. "Apreton"  Tetra whispered as she blazed up the cliff face. Tetra launched herself the final few feet landing in a crouched position on the cliff. She was just in time to see Marc throw his tanto and impale a bird that had been flying for it's life.

*With Marc and Tetra*

"Was that a marine bird?" Tetra with a sarcastic laugh looking at her captain hop up on down in rage. Marc looked at her dangerously and it was then Tetra's eyes fell on the vile cement colored slop that was on Marc's shoulder. Quickly putting two and two together she hastily mumbled a "he had it coming." "How is training going?" Tetra asked Marc carefully when he had finally cleaned up and sat back down. "I am actually supposed to be meditating right now" Marc grumbled. "Wait what?" Tetra asked.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 24, 2009)

Dedpool island with Shin

The educationally challenged swordsman pushed his way trough the sea of people, as an easily angered swordsman from a small island where there weren't even as many inhabitants as one of these skyscrapers contained, he didn't quite fit in here.

After 10 minutes he had already had three incidents, where he either punched or kicked someone that insulted him for no apparent reason.Well no reason that seemed apparent to him, it was simply that Shin had no idea how to handle himself in this crowd and often walked on the wrong side of the street and so against the traffic which resulted in him bumping into people a lot.And that's just the unintended contact, there was also the way he got annoyed by people walking slow and how he just forcefully moved them out of the way.

But at a certain point he calmed down, as much as you could during this hellish task that was surviving the overcrowded streets of Dedpool.He got this familiar feeling, his instinct telling him that someone meant to harm him.
But finding that person?Well that seemed like an impossible task to him, luckily screams and shouts from behind him helped him locate the source of the threat.

A large female, she was wearing a metal helmet that exposed her face, pushed her way towards Shin.She easily towered over the majority of people present, including Shin but the real surprise would come later.

Shin unsheathed and then went...."Whoops, sorry about that."The lack of space combined with the fact he wasn't paying attention caused him to cut trough half a dozen of people while he unsheathed.Though after this things quickly cleared up as the people stampeded and made sure to go as far around Shin as possible while running towards safety.

"I should've done that ten minutes ago, would've made being on this island bearable."Shin mumbled to himself, his eyes were focused on the large woman.He could now see she was wearing a long black  coat.

She stopped a few feet in front of him."Do we really have to do this, I need you captured alive and holding back is such a pain for me."The woman whined.

Shin didn't appreciate getting looked down upon by a woman.He took a battle stance."Let's get this over with."

The woman sighed and then started undoing the many buttons keeping her coat closed.She started from the top and went down, and as she was busy Shin could see movement inside the coat at waist level.He could see two handles being pushed out of the cloak and was stunned, her hands were nowhere near there, how was this happening?

"Ah I see I've impressed you, well you haven't seen anything yet."She smiled as she finished up on her coat and then grabbed the two swords by the handles.While she did this two pairs of hands poked out of the coat and removed the coat from her shoulders.The hands were metallic in nature, so it seemed safe to say that unless she had the DF that made metallic arms she was outfitted with cybernetics.

"My name is Asura Samsara, and I will be capturer today."She had four more katanas on her hip, but seemed to have no intention to use those.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2009)

Rek yawned as he stirred his cup of tea. Miraculously he and Elza had managed to snatch a bag before they flew off into the forest. 

"Well at least I have this." Rek said, taking a sip. He and Elza had managed to build a make-shift base using their powers. It was comfortable enough, and the only complaint they had were the flies. 

"What do we do now Rekkie-poo?" Elza asked as she chomped down on a turkey leg. 

"We'll need some income first." Rek picked up a couple of pebbles and closed his hand. Within seconds they turned into small nuggets of silver. "And you'll be the merchant." 

The following day Elza went to town with a sack full of gemstones. She went to the market, several stalls still damaged after they looted the place.

She sat down behind an old building and opened her sack, letting the people see the contents inside. 

"RUBIES! DIAMONDS! TOPAZES! ALL FOR 2000 BERRI A PIECE! HURRY UP FOR THE SALE OF A LIFETIME!" Elza proclaimed. Many people surrounded her, their expressions ranging from surprise at such an available price to doubt of the gems' authenticity. 

"Those are fakes!" One of the bystanders declared. "Why else would you sell them at such a chep price!?"

Elza rose with indginance. "They're as real as they come sir, and I'll prove it!" She held up one of the pieces for everyone to see. It was a diamond, of a particular luster seen only in Mariejois' stores themselves. 

Still, the people were not entirely convinced. 

"I'd like to buy one, young lady!" An old man in a suit walked up to Elza, putting on a pair of glasses. "Such wondrous luster, and the craftmanship is magnificent."

"You sure old man Johnson?" An old lady asked.

The old man nodded. "I'm not the town's pawnshop owner for nothing! This gem is 100% authentic.

The crowd ate them up. Half of the sack's contents were emptied by noon, but since some were still not sure if the gems were real the old man stayed and inspected them all for the townspeople. Elza paid the old man for this service of course.

It was already late in the afternoon when Elza finally ran out of things to sell. The dragon girl had managed to earn 20 million in discount gems, not counting the 3 million she had to pay the old pawnshop owner for his services.

"THIEVES!" A gunshot hit the wall behind Elza. Several marines surrounded both Elza and the old man.

"Are they the ones sir?" A marine asked someone behind him

"YES! THEY'RE THE ONES WHO LOCKED ME IN MY SHOP!" An old man walked in front of the marine, looking exactly like the pawnshop owner. "One of them's a devil fruit user, and an imposter!"

The pawnshop owner smirked. "I suppose we're caught then." The pawnshop owner's face melted, turning into pieces of parchment that fell to the ground. 

"Rekkie-poo, do we have to fight these guys now?" Elza asked.

Rek Du Mortis shrugged. "That old man wasn't suppose to be freed until much later. Guess that's our only option then." 

Elza grinned and took off her earings. Her dragonic features began to manifest, and in seconds the entire marien squad went down with as single tail swipe.

"My dear Elza, let's take our leave of this island." Rek grabbed on to Elza as she flew off towards the docks. A large mob was behind them, many brandishing various weapons. 

"There's the docks!" Elza yelled. 

"Drop me on that ship over there and hold the marines off my dear Elza." Rek pointed to a small clipper docked next to a couple of galleons.

"Sure!" Elza swooped down towards the ship and scattered the paniced shiphands with a breath of fire before dropping Rek off.

"Steel Suit" Rek declared, pointing at the  shiphands.They were frozen at once, their clothes transformed into rigid steel. The noble then pushed them all off the ship.

Meanwhile a wall of fire began to rise at the dock entrance. Elza had unleashed a ferocious breath, forcing the marines and the mob back.

"Can't let my dear Elza outdo me." Rek turned to the galleons. "Toothpick towerbase." After a few seconds the hulls of the ships began to fall apart, transformed into small splinters by Rek's powers. 

"Rekkie-poo, I can't hold them off anymore without using my claws!" Elza yelled. 

"No matter we're done here anyway." Rek put down the sack full of cash they acquired from their sales. The clipper's sails went down and Rek walked towards the helm, taking the ship towards the sea. 

After seeing Rek shove off Elza flew towards the clipper, ending the flame attack.

"Never forget this day, when I, Rek Du Mortis, *Gentleman Thief*, graced your lives!

By the time the panic in the docks ended Rek and Elza were already too far, and no one could give chase since most of the ships were heavily damaged. 

"At least we got these gems." One of the townspeople took out the topaz he bought for 20 000 berri, only to see its luster fade and turn into a pebble. Other townsfolk realized that the same had happened to their stones. 

_In an unknown island_

Ruru was sitting under a waterfall, meditating. His head was covered in bandages save for his face, but otherwise was not heavily injured. "Milord... I hope you are safe."

_In another unkown island_

Wilder had returned to Greize, bruised, but victorious. There was still some wolf hair on the Ostritch's feet, as well as blood. 

"Great. Now gimme the medicine." Greize said.

Wilder handed the medicine box, but it was ripped open from the fight. Most of the contents were gone, but at least some remained. 

"This'll do." Greize sighed and began to administer first aid. "We're gonna need her help if we're going to survive here."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 24, 2009)

*With Tatsu...*

People look over to the pirate as they walk past him, "Is that the Dragon Emperor, you know, the guy who destroyed that Marine Base?" one person asked their friend, "I think so...with that Silver Hair he looks just like his picture..." 

Suddenly a shirtless man with a robe and a crown on pushes past them, "Him, an Emperor, don't make me laugh..." he lifts his leg up and slams it into the ground, causing a large crack in the ground, making everyone fall over.

He then slams his leg into it again, causing a large chunk of ground to fly up. He then spun around and round house kicked it towards Tatsu. The Dragon Man's eyes bursted up, he rolled backwards onto his feet and leaped out of the way, "Just when I was getting to relax..."

He saw a man in a crown walking towards him, "Are you the Dragon Emperor?" he asks, arms crossed, "I guess that's me...Are you the Rock Thrower?" he glared at him, "My name is Prince Kisho, and you are mistaken as there is no way a peasant like yourself is royalty..."

He overviewed Tatsu, he is wearing tattered and torn black pants, no shirt, no shoes, and a pair of fingerless gloves, "Dispicable. How dare you spread the false rumor that you are an Emperor!" 

"Look, I don't care about some stupid title I've been getting lately, but I do care about assholes throw rocks at me," he raises an open palm, "Blaze Dial!" he fires a blast of fire from the glove and Kisho just grins.

"Oil Blast!" he fires a blast of black oil from his own glove, the oil engulfs the flames and it crashes down on top of the floor, fire on top of it, "Your not the only one with "special gloves," all of your flames are useless against me!" Tatsu growls, "Fine...I don't need flames to deal with a little punk like you,"  he transforms into Dragon Point and flies towards the Prince.

"Oh a giant fool is still a fool," he clenches his fist and begins to cover himself in green scales, his legs grow longer, and he gains webbed feet and hands. He leaps high into the air above the dragon's head. Tatsu looks up, "You see I'm a Frog Man, and despite what you may have heard, my species are several times more impressive than any Dragon...Which is why your kind are extinct!" he shouts, slamming his leg down on Tatsu's head.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 24, 2009)

"AAAAAAaaaaaAAHhhhHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Albert Ward screamed in pain as chaotic energy surged into his body. Tendrils of purple lightning erupted over his spasming frame before culminating in a spectacular explosion. Fluck let go and allowed the prismman to fall to the floor. Albert's entire body was bloody and riddled with wounds, and Fluck himself was finding it hard to remain standing. The chaosman heard footsteps behind him and turned around wearily. If they were enemies he was near-powerless to do anything anyway.


_"Hey,"_ Larissa said, saluting her captain. She appeared entirely unharmed and wasn't even breathing heavily. _"I see you've won,"_ she continued, smiling.

"Damn right I did," Fluck replied, grinning.

"Tch. Hurry up and get out of here, pirate. If reinforcements come, we're all dead." the 'Pipehand' was clutching his stomach and his breathing was ragged, but he looks fine on the outside.

"So you won too, old man."

Christopher shrugged nonchalantly. He didn't really want to get into details of what had happened during his fight...

_"I suppose I will look for the money and the escape route, then,"_ Larissa said, rolling her eyes slightly. Both men were far more damaged than she was and she would probably have to carry Fluck when they made their escape. _"The money is probably in the commanding officer's room,"_ she thought, tapping her chin.

----

Five minutes later...

Larissa reappeared, but this time she was holding a large sack. Both Christopher and Fluck were lying down and trying not to break anything else that was still working in their bodies. "This was all I could carry," she said, frowning slightly. "Do you mean they have more ?!" Fluck asked in amazement. _"Yeah, but there wasn't much left and they didn't have many big notes anyway."_

"So what are you taking these guys' money for?"  Christopher asked.

_"We need money to get a ship,"_ Fluck replied.

"Well..." Christopher said slowly, "if you don't have a ship, then what are we getting away on?"

Fluck and Larissa looked at each other. The swordswoman shook her head firmly. _"No Chaotic Probability, especially with 3 people. This is a marine base, they should have medium-sized boats we can use. Are you coming along, then?"_ she asked Christopher. The pipeman shrugged.

"I don't have a choice, do I? I suppose you could do with extra crew members in any case. They'll probably put a bounty on me after this incident."

"Good to have you aboard, then."

And thus, the World Pirates gained their third member.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 25, 2009)

-With Chuck-
He stood in the rubble that his house used to be. He wasn't to kill De, Clubs, and Freddy. However, at the same time he respected them. Also Clubs was his only lead. At the very least, he needed to be alive.
He saw a large amount of people approaching, Marines, Chuck said to himself, They're actually doing something. This is bad for those guys. I need to warn them,  He didn't have a reason to help them. Maybe it was that other missing piece of his soul telling him what needed to be done. However he took a shortcut to the bar he knew they were at to warn De, Clubs, and Freddy.

-With De, Clubs, and Freddy-
Whew, that brawl was great. When did you get so tough, Clubs?
I could always kick your ass. I was busy doing shit that you've never dreamed of before you were born,
That's right, Freddy proclaimed, He's more or less my equal,
Bah! I could beat the both of you if I wanted,
Dream on,
Chuck entered.
Are you stupid? Freddy said to Chuck,
The marines are coming! You guy want to get out of here!
Who cares if the marines are coming? We can handle them easily.
No you don't understand. It's Captain Jacobs. He's the person who runs around beating the people I can't even dream of beating. Sometimes strong people do actually roll around here,
You're talking about the three of us, aren't you? Chuck thought about it, then nodded his head, You know, you used to be that strong. Maybe stronger then us, Chuck knew he was telling him the truth. His missing piece told him, As a matter of fact, you're going to fight this captain.
I don't stand a chance,
That's right. You'll be dead. Then you'll look into his eyes and know you're stronger,
Chuck listened. He was going to fight.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 25, 2009)

*Tillo Island: Ursla vs William*
Mistress Ursla observed accutely as William rushed in with his two blades in hand. Fighting swordsmen was never one of Ursla's strong points, but as a bounty hunter, she's dueled a variety of opponents. Handling another swordsman wouldn't be too difficult to handle. Ursla reached for her steel handled, blue umbrella.

Ursla inhaled deeply again and then exhaled with extreme force. *"B?n??o de prazer!"* Blue sparks and dust was accompanied by a strong wind that headed strait for the approaching William. William nimbly dodged the soothing wind and continued on towards Ursla with his swords at the ready.

William reached Ursla and took a quick swing at her with his left sword. Ursla quickly brought down her parasol to parry the blow. William didn't waste anytime as he brought up his right blade to strike. Ursla broght her leg up and countered the strike with the heel of her high-heeled shoes. Stretching her leg to such a position was very easy for Ursla and she effectively countered both of William's strikes.

Ursla smiled lightly at William as they were now face to face. "I can hardly believe you'd actually attack a woman! I'm Mistress Ursla, know your place sweetheart." Ursla now had a free hand and she would make full use of it. Ursla made to strike William, but William quickly fell to his shoulders and spun on them, propelling his legs like the blades of a helicopter. *"Saw spin!"* William said as he effectively tripped Ursla.

Ursla dropped her umbrella and extended her arms in back of her to catch herself as she fell. She caught herself with her hands and threw a quick and powerful kick at William while he was on the ground. Ursla's kick connected, but not before William was also able to slash at her. William was sent flying a bit while Ursla suffered a nasty slash. As always, when Ursla connected with another thing or person, blue sparkles and dust emitted from the spot. William was now experiencing the heavenly feeling of Ursla's devil fruit.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 25, 2009)

-With De, Clubs, Freddy, and Chuck-
Marines Captain Jacobs entered, "De D, Dee, Freddy Walker, Wilson Clubs, you're all under arrest for general mischief around town," the marine captain said.
Chuck looked at the boys, and the boys looked back. Chuck was going to do this.
Is that right, Captain Jacobs? I can't let you do that,
"John, you just be good ad stay out of this,"
If want to arrest them, you need to go through me,
"You must have hit your head on something. But if that's what you want, you got it,"

Captain Jacobs ran forward. He though he was moving fast, but Chuck could follow his movements easily. Chuck gave him a punch strait o the mouth. This made Captain Jacobs angry. He kicked Chuck, which hurt a lot, then gave him three punches to the jaw.
Jacobs tried to give him a fourth, however Chuck caught his hand. The captain used his other hand but it was caught too. Chuck jerked him down then kneed his face. Jacobs wiped the blood off of his nose. He kicked Chuck to the floor then stomped on him repeatedly. Chuck caught his foot after awhile but wasn't strong enough to lift it up. He just needed a little bit more. Just a small boost in strength
I need more strength! Come on! Then all of the sudden, it arrived. Chuck had the strength he needed. 
Chuck had no idea what happened. He didn't care. Clubs did though. He knew that Chuck just activated one of his chakras. One he forgot he had. This turned the tables. Chuck got off the ground and hit Jacobs. It sent him flying. Chuck walked fourth at him and hit him again. This Knocked him out cold. After all was said and done, Chuck just left, nonchalantly, to somewhere no one knows.

During that night, De, Freddy, and Clubs discussed what they were going to do. They decided the best option was to join together, reenter the grandline, and right all of the wrongs that happened to them.
The next day the three stole a new ship, stole new clothes, stole new supplies, and stole more money. Then that night they met at the bar again.
Alright, Freddy said, If Poseidon wants to crush us then we'll just need to crush Poseidon first, Freddy put his foot on a stool, Everyone who is in the Poseidon Pirates, put your foot on his stool, De and Clubs complied, That settles it. From now on the three-
Wait, Chuck said, I'm in too. If anyone doesn't want that to happen, then we'll fight to the death,
I say let him in,
I don't see the problem,
...
Chuck put his foot on the stool.
The four of us are now the Poseidon Pirates. They all cheered, Since I said that, I'm captain, by the way, they all gave him the evil eye, especially Freddy, who was going to have said the same thing, but was stopped by Chuck. That made two people who didn't like Chuck.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 26, 2009)

-With the Poseidon Pirates-
Their new ship was huge. More then overkill. But it was as big as their determination to thrive in the Grandline and Avenge their fallen comrades. The crew named it, "The Kraken,". In it housed four people, whose souls burned with determination, will, fire, and spirit. The ship would never yield to anyone, always sailing its way to its destination without struggle. Always crushing any enemy that even scratches it. Always sailing with as much intensity as the souls that lived aboard it.

They all went up the reverse mountain. De had been there before, the others were born in the Grand Line. It was quite the spectacle. When they got down, they were back in the waters they were cursed out of. This time they were going to win.

They sailed for 2 days. Eventually landing on their first Island, Malibu Island, to resupply. Clubs told Chuck everything he knew. His name, his powers, and his deeds in the past. This was an appetizer for Chuck's hunger. He knew his next step was finding Master Po. He wasn't to be found on this island. No, a different adventure awaited for the crew on this island. Something more bizarre then any of them had seen in the past.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 27, 2009)

With the LTP- Minus Bolt/Anax/Nick/Nolan/James/Timor (Still alot of em though...)

The LTP walk across the long stretch of cloud back to the town they had gone to before. "I didn't realize just how big our crew had grown till now." Jason comments. "What do you mean?" Belle blinks. "I think, we need a bigger ship..." He rubs his chin. "WHY ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THIS NOW!?" Belle screams. "You can always just use the Nonki and move some people over." Joseph comments. "Yes~ We can have the ship to ourselves~" Eve holds onto Jason's arm. *"Of course she went there first..." *Kama and Kayne sweatdrop. 

"Can we please be focusin on the mission..." Rex sighs. "Right! We've gotta find out just... uhh... what were we doing again?" Jason blinked. "Finding out more information about this... Orobalena guy." Belle sighed. "Right, So that we can have some of us bust in while the rest preform a silent assault in order to rescue our comrades." Jason nodded. "You remember now then?" Belle stared blankly. "Not even a little." Jason answered. "I know we need to find Elsa, She's the one who told us all about this stuff before, maybe she has more information."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 27, 2009)

~ William Vs Ursla ~

William’s eyes widen as he scoots across the ground from the powerful kick that he had received.  His yes fall to a easy gaze as the blow that he took felt as good as good could get as the blue dust settled away. Ursla on the other hand was feeling anything but pleasure as blood speckled about the floor where she stood. The cut wasn’t deep, but it was still a painfully nasty wound. William forcefully snapped himself back to his senses as his devil fruit threw up the alarms of major damage in the region around the kick. _ How can some that feels so heavily be so damaging_ William thinks as he pulls himself to his knees. Seeing that the mistress is momentarily distracted William lobs both blades at the woman. 

She immediately takes notice and with the graceful motions of a ballerina she dodges the blades. But like boomerangs they circle around and spin toward the beauty once more. Thinking fast she grabs her parasol and swats them from the air in one fluid motion. The Twin Falchions shatter into nothing as they slam into the ground. Pulling her weapon up she catches William fall into a run while bobbing side to side. Ursla swings her parasol as he comes into range but William bends backwards, the tip of his Mohawk brushes the ground as he evaded the attack. Ursla immediately strikes again and attempts to bring the heel of her high heel shoe down on William’s midsection. William’s eyes widen as he rolls onto his stomach with a thud and a oooof! Blue dust flies as Ursla’s foot connects with the ground.

Not wasting a moment William rolls again onto his back and using the power of his legs he propels himself into a spin  “Saw Kick!” he yells again. But Ursla was ready as she evaded his spinning kicks. Countering Ursla shoves her parasol like a spear toward William. With a roll William evades the parasol as it’s tip buries into the wooden floor of the shop. With a vile grin William rolls forward up the parasol. Then with a and spring he uses it like a spring board to send himself skyward. At the apex of his leap he uses his legs and arms to throw himself into a rapid spin. As he comes down toward Ursla he reaches the apex of the spin.  “Spinning Ax Kick!!” William yells as he lobs his right foot out at Ursla. She hops back and William slams into the ground. A large portion of her parlor floor is reduced to splinters from the impact.

As the dust starts to settle Ursla spins in. *"Greve sensacional!"* she yells as she thrust her palm out. William’s expression terns grave as he crosses both arms in front of him. Blue dust explodes into the air as the palm comes into contact with William’s arms. As the dust settles two forms are seen. William still has his arms crossed and Ursla’s palm still rested where it struck. As things became visible she realizes why her strike didn’t work. A long silver shield ran the length of William’s arms. A smile spreads across the Pirates face as he pulls the shield apart, and outward which causes the two to break and put a gap between them.  “Don’t take it personal sweet heart, I just want to see what makes you tick.” William says as the shields glow and take the form of bladed gauntlets.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 27, 2009)

With James

He continues to fly through the skies on his hang glider like device when he suddenly heard some kind of beeping, "What the hell is that?" suddenly a screen pops in front of him saying, "Low Battery?"

He feels the glider begin to fall, "Why would you waste energy on a TV screen to tell you when the batteries die! AND WHY WOULD A HANG GLIDER NEED BATTERIES IN THE FIRST PLAAAAAAAACE!" he shouts as he begins to plummet.

"Come on glider! Do something!" he slammed a button on it and it suddenly bursted into flames, "WHAT THE HELL! WHAT KIND OF FUNCTION IS THAT!" he chucked it away from him to avoid getting burnt.

"Ok...Well, I'm going to fall..." he draws his five swords in Monkey Point, "There must be some technique I can do...Wait! I've got it," but before he gets the oppertunity to try this a huge gust of wind smacks into him, forcing him to release all five of his blades and spin out of control.

"Dammit! Well, I think I heard one time that the best way to fall is on your butt. So..." he spins himself around with his butt facing what he believes will be the floor. 

With the others...

"I know we need to find Elsa, She's the one who told us all about this stuff before, maybe she has more information."  the others nod and prepare to go looking for the woman when suddenly, "Oi, whats dat mates?"

They all look to the sky, "Looks like a little red dot...And it's becoming bigger and bigger and bigger," Paegun points out, "It looks...kind of familiar," Joseph glances at it, "Wait, something that looks familiar to him..." Kama thinks for a moment.

"Wait it must be-" CRASH! But he is too late, James crashes on top of Belle, butt first just as he wanted to. James looks around, "Just as planned..." *"EEEH!"* they all shout in confusion.

"The heart of the crew has returned! I'm sure you were all worried out of your minds," he nods with his eyes closed and a grin on his face, *"Not really..."* most of them reply, "Well then why haven't you guys been doing anything lately! You can't get anywhere without me!"

"GET OFF OF ME YOU IDIOT!" Belle chucks him off of her, "I feel like I'm forgetting something..." one of his katana crash in front of Belle and dig into the ground, "WHAT THE HELL!" another one crashes right in front of Rex's foot, "Well dat aint gud," the others look up in fear as three more katanas can be seen coming down at them.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 28, 2009)

*With Smirnov*

Smirnov roared angrily and went for Reese, he wasn?t ready to fight Kino yet. If all he was going to do was stay out of his reach and use ranged attacks. Smirnov dashed forward and threw a punch but it missed as Reese became skinny and rubbery and dodged the attacks Smirnov threw at him

"Kami e" Reese said with a smile

Smirnov expected this though he stomped his foot on the ground and clapped his hands together simultaneously a sound wave flew forward from his hands and an omnidirectional shockwave flew out. Reese jumped to avoid the shockwave but the sound wave hit him head on. 

"*Can?t move and use tekkai*" Smirnov said with a laugh

He ran toward the tree that Reese slammed into and grabbed the dazed man. Blood was coming from his nose and ears. 

"*Without your tekkai you can?t take a lot of damage eh*" Smirnov said and he held the dazed man by the neck
"_Rankyaku_" Smirnov heard

He spun to face Kino and used Reese as a human shield he heard the man whisper at the last second. There was a scream of pain

"*I guess that was a heavy one*" Smirnov said with a smile

He head butt Reese and slammed him into the ground and began to continuously slam his fist into the man?s face. The first two punches met some resistance but there was a sickening sound when the third punch landed. Smirnov looked at his bloody hand he was using all his power to attempt to pierce the tekkai when his punch met a face that wasn?t protected by tekkai his fist sunk into the man?s face easily.  He looked up at Kino who had a look of terror and anger on his face.

"_REEEEEEEESSSSSEEEEEE!!!!!!!_" Kino screamed
"*One down*" Smirnov said
"*You are next*" Smirnov said

Kino began to geppou around the air and rain rankyakus on Smirnov. Smirnov kept moving and dodged the attacks. Kino was so careful to stay far from Smirnov?s reach that his accuracy with the attacks suffered. Smirnov clapped his hands together sending a shockwave toward Kino, he easily dodged but Smirnov expected that. He bent his legs and sprang into the air Kino used geppou to quickly gain some height to avoid Smirnov.

"*So how are we going to do this?*" Smirnov said angrily
"*You going to just stay up there or are you going to come fight me?*"
"_Shut up_" Kino screamed
"*I suppose I?ll just wait for your legs to get tired*" Smirnov said looking up at Kino

Just then there was a loud screech and Kino screamed out as Rain attacked him he was knocked down but he recovered himself just in time to hear

"*I got you*" 

Smirnov grabbed him and pulled him close

"*Lets go to hell*" 
"*Devil Dive*"

Smirov started to spin as the men plumetted to the ground.

"_Tekkai_" Kino screamed as they slammed into the ground

It wasn't enough to save him from the impact though. Blood was streaming from his mouth and nose as Smirnov got to his feet and lifted the man by his neck. 

"*I won't kill you*" Smirnov said
"*Give my father a message*" 
"*If he wants me he has to come get me*"

With that Smirnov dropped the man and walked away headed back toward *The Black Sword
*


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 28, 2009)

-With The Poseidon Pirates-
Chuck found out he was a mercenary from Clubs. He could live with that. It would be nice if he knew how famous he was (he was, very, very infamous. As a matter of fact he was probably the most infamous SPA agent. Aside from Felicia Raven (the second in command) the two division heads, and Ryan Prince, The Bird Keeper (who was infamous for his brutality more then his strength).
It wasn't long until De and Freddy found out. Freddy couldn't give a damn. Before, De wouldn't either, however, SPA (the mercenary army Chuck belonged to) killed Melissa, his third, and favorite crewmate ever. His favorite not counting James Tew of course.

Do you know what SPA is, Chuck?
A mercenary army, not evil, they just preforms jobs.
They're murderers! They take money, kill people, and get away with it because the Marines chase after the one who hired them, not the person who does the deed!
What does that make you then, pirate?
A robber! A criminal! A mess of scum! An all around assface! Not a murderer! Not me!
What about your crew?
Tew, Melissa, they never-
You're new crew, De! The Poseidon pirates! What's going on right now! Chuck got him. Clubs was a well renown crackpot, who killed on the excessive side. Freddy was less extreme then Clubs. However, after he killed Turner (the man who stole 5 years of his life, torturing him), he began solving his problems with killing. If someone wronged him, they were pretty much dead.
...Get ready to explore this island.

The four left the ship and went onto the island. The first thing they saw was a single man running for his life.
What's his problem?
Then a mob of twenty could be seen chasing after the man. The four of them raised an eyebrow, then moved on.

In less then ten minutes, they were in the town. That's when they realized something about the island. It was small. From the center of town, the entire coast of the island could be seen. The man being chased by the mob was on his 50th lap around the island. Weird.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 30, 2009)

~ With Victor ~ 

Victor?s fist slammed into the Marine again and again.  Drops of blood splattered to the ground again and again with every hit. Around fifteen minutes pass as Victor just pummels the man mercilessly. When Victor stopped and took a step back the Marine turns his gaze to him with his one good eye. ?What?s the matter Pirate? That all you got?? He says, then spits blood at Victor. A smile splits Victor?s lips as he takes another step back.  ?Don?t worry Marine, I just want you conscious for what comes next.?  Victor says  as he raises his left hand up next to his head which causes his coat to slightly rustle. Balling his hand into a fist he snaps his fingers together. 

The creature that had  been standing in the distance hisses to life as it starts to walk forward. Death was on the creatures breath as the bone in it?s feet clattered off the cobblestone street as it walked. It cackles like a hyena as it  draws near to it?s master. The creature?s dead gaze falls on the Marine as Victor motions his head toward the man. The creature nods as if it was agreeing to something. To the Marine?s surprise the ghoul sheaths it?s weapon before it starts it march toward him. As it nears the Marine it begins to glow a low black color. As it wraps his hands around the man?s throat the paint that had the Marine stationary to starts to glow. A moment later a gallows is formed as the Marine is hoisted up.  The man grunts loudly as he struggles to keep air flowing, but soon his vision blurs as he falls unconscious. 

-SLAP!!- 

The Marine?s eyes pop open as a stinging sensation flows through his cheeks. Looking to the left he sees Victor hovering over him. ?What?s the matter, gone soft.? The Marine says hoarsely. Victor only shakes his head at the comment.  ?No, your torture has just began.? Victor chuckles as he synchs the last strap tight.  The Marine?s eyes widen as he realizes he is on a rack. Looking down toward his feet sweat forms on the Marine?s brow as he spots a bar with curved spikes on it positioned over his midsection.  ?You sadist!? the Marine barks as Victor walks down to the bar with a laughter. Resting his left hand on the man?s stomach Victor shoots the condemned man a glance before his fingers tear into his flesh down into his inners taking cloth  with them. A moment later Victor pulls a section of the man?s intentions out and loops it around the bar. With a twisted smile Victor slides the organ onto one of the barbs. Turning back to the Marine, Victor rest his hands on the crank.  ?Ready to see what color the rest of your innards look like?? Victor ask  as he maliciously starts to crank the crank. 

The Marine starts to cough up blood as he watched himself be Disembowelled. A large smile spreads across Victor?s face as the Marine cringed in pain. As the man slowly faded away Victor stops turning the crank. Stepping back he snaps his fingers as three blades rose from the table the man was laying on. With another snap the blades fell one at a time. The first fell across the man?s throat severing his head from his body. The second fell at his waist cutting the man in half. The third and final blade fell between the man?s legs cutting his pelvis in two. A vicious smile falls across Victor?s grimace as he balled his fist up again snapping his fingers. The table collapses to goo as four small variations of that  original ghoul appears, each holding a section of the Marine.  ?Display this fool at various points in the city. Put the head a the Marine?s HQ.? Victor orders. The little beast hiss as the scurry off to do their grim task. 

As Victor starts to walk he holds his left arm up. With a whistle a dark aura appears around a hawk tattooed on his arm. A second later the bird rises to a sitting position as it squawks and stretches it?s wings .  ?Find Captain Grimm, then bring me to him.? Victor orders as he raises his arm to the heavens. The Hawk takes off with a powerful flap of it?s wings.  With a grin Victor walks over to the Marine?s large sword.  ?I?ll be taking this, it?s the least he can do since he broke my ax.? Victor says a s paint sheath forms on his side. After sheathing the weapon Victor walks to his coat and picks it up. Throwing it over his shoulder he walk?s to the cardinal?s head. Picking it up he begins to walk in the direction his hawk flew.

~ With Kenneth ~ 

 ?Aye lad, here?s ah drink!? Kenneth says with a jeer as he turns to the tricked out Lieutenant. A moment later he produces another flash from one of his many pockets and tosses it at Fame. As he dose he cuts his gaze to the man that had caused all the ruckus earlier.  ?I hope I get ya as a sparrin? partner lad. Ya look t? b?  ah good werk out.? Kenneth says trying to get Yngoru?s attention.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 30, 2009)

-With the Poseidon Pirates-
The town was setup weird. The North, South, East, and West coast could be seen from the center. For whatever reason, there were gaping alleys designed for that purpose. Aside from that, there was a small housing district, a small market district, and one single restaurant. They were all dwarfed by two giant buildings, one was the HQ for the D.G.O.C, and one that just said, "The Rebellion,".
The crew went to the only thing that interested them, the restaurant. The four walked in and the talking stopped.
"Who are they? Someone whispered.
Are they with D.G.O.G. or The Rebels? another one said.
They may be with neither, A third one added.
"We should will them. We can't take risks," The first said this. Much louder this time. Clubs could hear him say that. For him it was a green light.
I heard that! Clubs said, then he disappeared. Or at least, it looked like he did to the laypeople in the bar. Then he reappeared with his weapon right in front of the first man's throat.
No! You can't kill like that, Clubs!
Are you going to stop me?
De looked at Chuck and frowned. The Poseidon pirates already started and they were a mess. All De wanted to do was get drunk and do stupid shit. Right now he was sober and serious. He needed to do something to talk him down. Freddy could do it, Freddy! De used his sound powers to speak with Freddy so no one else could hear it, He'll listen to you,
Clubs, don't kill the man. He hasn't done anything.
Hmph, Clubs then retreated back to where he was.
"It's a good thing you didn't kill me," The man said, "I'm the leader of the Rebels. This island will die without me. It's clear none of you will kill me so why don't you four come to my office in the Rebel building,"
Sure,
Why the hell not?
Pass, De walked to the counter and ordered a drink.
I'll stay with De,


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 31, 2009)

-With Freddy and Clubs-
"You see," the leader of the rebellion said, "The D.G.O.C is ruining this island. The must be stopped. Will you join us?"
No,
You sure I can't kill this guy, Freddy?
I'll think about it,
"You don't understand. They're doing things like making people pay for healthcare and they didn't give money to MG when they needed it. They're evil. EVIL!"
Freddy and Clubs just left. They were outside and now they were staring that the D.G.O.C. building.
Lets stir some shit up in there,

-With Chuck and De-
Chuck read that the best way to earn a man's respect was to out drink him. He was waaaaaaaaaay out of his league. He tried anyways. De was sucking the drinks down,
67, De counted, 68...69...70...71...72...73
4... Chuck counted. He waited a few seconds, 5... he waited a few more seconds, 6...
85...86...87...88...89...90
8... he waited a few seconds, Ni...ni...ni... Chuck passed out.
HA HA HA! DON'T EVER CHALLENGE ME AT DRINKING!

-With Freddy and Clubs-
The walked in and spoke to the secretary.
Hi! We're here to see your leader. We're uh...
Rebel diplomats. You can tell because i have a mask.
"I believe you," the secretary said. Clubs and Freddy walked by. The secretary stopped Freddy, "You don't have a mask. How do I know you're a diplomat?"
I'm a double agent, Freddy whispered into her ear, "Don't blow my cover," Freddy winked and smiled. She let him through.

-With De and Chuck-
We're gloinng la paiiin tit town blle (We're going to paint this town blue), De said to Chuck's body.. He was so drunk not only could he not speak strait, but he didn't even know Chuck was passed out. He grabbed his body and dragged it (De though he was walking) outside the bar.
The man that was being chased by the mob was still running. The mob was still running too. De went over to the man getting chased.
Heeee maaan! why ar teees guy chssng u? (Hey man, why are these guys chasing you?
"I killed the leader of D.G.O.C."
Hahahahaha! I wuz u man! (I love you man) De patted him on the back so hard, the man stumbled , fell, and was torn to shreds by the mob.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 31, 2009)

-With Freddy and Clubs-
I'm glad you boys decided to join the winning team," The president of D.G.O.C. said,
We didn't join anything. We don't even know what D.G.O.C. stands for,
"Democratic Government Operations Control,"
Wait. So it's a democratic government, but you guys control it, as in who gets voted in and stuff like that?
"Correct,"
How is it democratic then?
"It's in the title," The president said, nonchalant, "As I was saying, I'm glad you two decided to join our side,"
We never-
"Because you boys will die a winner. In order to stop the rebellion, we're going to launch a nuke,"
What's a nuke?
"It's a really big bomb that splits the strong force of an atom and causes a chain reaction, making tons of violent energy that's sure to kill everyone on the island. We'll protect the people from the Rebellion from taking over, even if they're all dead," He hit a button. Freddy and Clubs cringed. Nothing happened.
Huh?
"Oh, we don't have that kind of technology. We're just showing this island that we're that serious," Clubs and Freddy punched the man at the same time then they left.

They met De and Chuck (still unconscious).
De, these buildings need to disappear, 
U gt iffffft (You got it) *Slobd Explopin (Sound Explosion)* the restaurant was crushed. Everyone in there ran out screaming,
Wrong building, idiot, Clubs took his blade and sliced through one of the walls of the D.G.O.C building. It came crashing down. Everyone ran out but the president of it.
Good, Freddy commented. Now it was his turn. He ran up to the Rebellion building and in one punch, destroyed the wall he hit, which caused the building to come crashing down. Then they left. De nor Chuck could remember most of the experience. Neither Clubs nor Freddy wanted to speak of that weird island again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 1, 2009)

Dedpool island: Shin VS Asura

"Six hands and you only bother to use two swords?"Shin commented."Don't take me lightly!"He shouted as he raced towards her, the street was narrow but now that the pedestrians had fled the scene there was more then enough room for Shin to zigzag around in as he rushed towards Asura.

Asura showed no indication of retaliation, she just stood there.Completely still with exception of her eyes, who went right and left in accordance with Shin's movements.

When Shin was near, he leaped towards her and slashed with both blades.Asure grinned and then at the last second she disappeared in a blur.The shocked Shin could keep up with her speed, visually at least but his body could not turn around fast enough to evade her counter.He was struck in the back with a powerful blow, he immediately recognized it a blunt strike like one that would result from a fist instead of a cut from a sword.

But there was little time for him to question why it was a fist and not a blade like he expected because Shin was sent flying, crashed trough a window of one of the nearby buildings, it appeared to be a multiple story high supermarket since he crashed trough several aisles before crashing trough another wall and then finally slowing down when he collided into a wall.Two or three floors up, with his head spinning around like it was he had trouble making out which floor it was exactly.

All that he knew was that it hurt like hell when gravity pulled him off that wall causing him to fall down to ground level.

It took him a minute or two to collect himself, he didn't think he was ever hit that hard in his life.And that was saying something because he was frequently spanked as a child by a mom that would lift the couch with a single hand while using the other to use the broom to sweep under it.

By the time things took physical form again, instead of the swirls he was seeing before, he noticed Asura was standing not far from him.The weird thing was that he didn't notice her at all before, his instinct usually allowed him to pick up killing intent naturally but it seemed like she was shielded from his instinct.He could not feel the slightest hint of killing intent from the woman.

"White Squall!"Shin launched the long range steel cutting attack but as the energy blade just disconnected from his steel one, the woman blurred out of view again.Over this longer distance he managed to react in time.His Divine Dawn swung around to block the attack from the female bounty hunter but she seemed to easily pass around the sword with the two of her own and struck Shin square in chest with both.

The air was pushed out of his chest, he was sent flying again but this only a few feet.She seemed to have pulled back this time and Shin was seen coughing up blood mid flight.

This time it took him longer to collect himself but when he did, he shouted in anger."What the fuck are you doing?"He was referring to the fact she held back."Using your fists and blunt end in a sword fight, how dare you disgrace me like that."

"Ah let me guess, one of those thick headed Nihonese swordsmen, I'm sorry kid but I need you alive and I'm pwning you already without even breaking a sweat."She replied."Imagine what would happen if I actually _tried_, I'd squash you like the bug you are."


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 1, 2009)

-With the Poseidon pirates on their ship-
The entire crew was assembled. After that waste of time on the last island, the crew needed to think over things a little bit.
We're not doing this, De! Clubs yelled, We can't go island to island, following the Log Post like some rookie crew,
I agree. All of us have been to half of these islands, Freddy agreed, It's a waste of time and effort, we could be spending on other things,
What are we going to do then? Lets face it, Chuck said, My goal involves finding a guy I don't even know what he looks like, he looked at De, Your goal involves busting into every marine prison there is and hoping your old 1st mate is there, he looked at Freddy and Clubs, Your goal is to fight some unknown enemy that you have no leads on, Interestingly enough, Chuck was the voice of reason in this debate, Maybe, we should focus on becoming stronger. Exponentially stronger,
Easy for you to say-
Yes! That is exactly what we should do! Clubs turned and looked at Freddy, Freddy! Do you understand!? We were wiped out because that man made us look like clowns even though we were winning,
I hear you. Next time we meet, either one of us will be able to crush him effortlessly, He turned and looked at De, who had been very quiet, Do you have anything to say, captain?
Every last prison... De looked blankly at nothing. It was as if he was staring into the beyond, Can I do that? De asked himself. For a second, he had lost the resolve he had back at Louge Town. But then he gained it back, If I get in trouble, I'll know that I'm still stronger. De looked up, Listen everyone, just like Chuck said, we're going to attack every damn marine prison there is. Nothing will make us stronger faster. Am I right?
Right!
Clubs smiled under his mask. He hadn't heard words this crazy since Jimi Bane recruited him, I always loved prison,
This isolated Chuck. Sure, he would fight lots of tough people. However, this didn't help him find Master Po. He had to trust destiny, I'm in,

-Hours later-
They saw a huge ship drifting in the distance. It could easily hold 20 of their ship. Out of curiosity they sailed over to it. Upon closer look, they they found the name of the ship, _SPA 2_
We need to go onto this ship! Chuck yelled. They could tell him a hell of a lot about himself.
The crew armed up and prepared to enter the ship. When they entered, they found it was abandoned. The crew did a search and found nobody. Freddy found a record of all SPA members, and out of curiosity looked for Chuck.

_The most talented fighter to have entered SPA since Felicia Raven, now the overseer of all SPA operations. I can use this boy to my gain very well. Maybe he'll even help me with my true agenda. I'll need to undo those teaching that his Master Po gave him. He's on Ishium Island. I think I'll send Ryan Prince to kill him.
Powers:
His radiation ability mastered to his level would be enough for anyone to fear. He can kill pretty much anything with this. The only limit is what he puts on himself.
His physical fighting is unparalleled in SPA. If we knew all of the abilities the Enlightened Monks had to teach I would fear him just for his fighting. Fortunately for me, he doesn't. Although combined with his radiation, he may just be stronger then Felicia Raven. That is something to be feared.

-Tyson_

Freddy went to go find Chuck. All of the sudden, he had a lead.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 2, 2009)

-With Freddy and Chuck-
Ishium Island! That's right near here. We need to get going now! Chuck exclaimed. Things were looking up for him.
You're not worried about him possibly being dead?
I can't even let that thought cross my mind. Although I wonder who Tyson is.

-With De and Clubs-
De was going apeshit, destroying everything in his sight and his hearing. Goddamn it! Why is no one here!? I want to avenge Melissa!
De calm down! If you really wanted blood that much you would have killed Chuck. De looked at him and tried to stare him down. He failed. It was impossible to stare down Clubs.
I just want to know the name of the person who did it. I'll kill that person. I swear, I'll kill them. Being in this ship really pissed De off. This was the only time in De's life he was this bloodlusted. Even when he finally caught the person who killed Melissa, he wasn't this angry.
De's anger prevented him from doing one thing he always does. Listening. If he was listening, he would have solved a big problem right there and then. However he was being careless. There was a stalker on the ship. The captain of a group of pirate hating pirates. He heard everything. The thing about Ishium island. The thing about De's bloodlust. And The Poseidon Pirates was his new target.

Since Ishium island was closer to them then the nearest marine prison, the Poseidon Pirates went there first. They docked and took a look at the island. There was tons of forest surrounding the first town.  Also, it was against a mountain range. The town itself was massive. At least three times as big as Louge Town. There was no easy way to navigate.
We're all going to split up and ask around to try and find Master Po. We'll meet up here in three hours. The crew went their separate ways.

10 minutes later, the pirate hating pirates sailed in. Their crew got off. It was a man in full camouflage who had brown hair, white eyes, and was about 6 feet tall.. He was the captain. Followed by a man wearing an orange jumpsuit who had blond hair, whiskers, and was about 5'9. The next person to get off the ship was some whiny emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). They all look the same. The last was a 50 year old man with long, white hair who was carrying around a nudie magazine.
"Alright ninjas. Blend in, figure out what they're doing then on my mark, we'll crush them."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 4, 2009)

With Ray...

He strolls through town, twirling his drum stick around, "I hate these pointless rest stops," he says to himself through his mask. He gets several strange looks from people that pass by, "What is with these people, I wear a mask and that automatically makes me a freak?"

He suddenly notices something stab into the ground in front of him, "What the..." BOOM!!! A huge explosion engulfs the area. Ray has his Blade Stix drawn and looks around, "Great, another ninja," he sighs as he looks at his .

"Oh, I'm not a fan of the ninja fighting style," he taps a button on his chest and he vanishes. The Drummer looks around but sees nothing. He then gets a punch in the face and the man reappears, "But that doesn't mean I can't play their games," he says drawing one of his katana, "My name is Gatne, and I know more about you than you know..."


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 4, 2009)

-With De-
He went into the center of town where there was the most people, Do you know a man named Master Po? he asked a man. He shook his head, Do any of you know who Master Po is? he asked a group. They all said no.
Little did De know, he was being stalked. He was being followed by a skilled by the captain of the Pirate Hating Pirates, Heji Nyuga. He was the man that wore camo, had long, dark brown hair and white eyes. Heji was a smart man and he knew that the key to any battle was patience, knowledge, and prep. He needed to find Master Po first then use him as bait for a trap. He began searching and pondered how the rest of his crew were doing.

-With Freddy-
He searched for a few hours with no luck. He walked into a busy building and yelled, Who here knows Master Po? No one responded but one. The man has medium length black hair, black eyes, and wore a blue shirt. He had scars on his wrists and wore tight pants that made people wonder how he could stand.
"Life is so cruel," he said, "You can't find Master Po, and my brother loved me too much when I was a kid so now I want revenge,"
Ummmm. Sure. Thank you for sharing. Freddy turned around to walk away, but the man wasn't finished yet.
"Everything you know is a lie. This world was just created to hurt people. You don't even know my pain. You didn't suffer like me. My dad liked my brother more then me and I can't forgive him,"
This pushed Freddy's buttons. No one had a worse past then Freddy. Especially not this guy. What's your name?
"BBQ, "The Sauce," Lulchiha,"
Listen pal. Don't ever speak to me about being mistreated. You don't know what the definition of suffering it. It's not having your poor feelings hurt. It's being condemned by a people, saving the very same people, and because of it, you're stuck sitting in a cage for 2 years, getting tortured, one day worse then the next. And when I suffered, I did it with a smile and asked for more. I _hate_ people like you.
"Your torture wasn't a fraction of what my soul goes through every day,"
That's it! Freddy blitzed The Sauce, grabbed his face, and threw him out of his sight.

-With Clubs-
Asking strangers for things was really never his style. Instead he sat and listened. He didn't move a muscle for hours and eventually gave up that method. The second he stood, a man fell on top of him. It was The Sauce. Freddy had thrown him far.
"Just another thing to add to my suffering," The Sauce said. Clubs was about to kill him but the man was saved by one of his crew members. It was the old man. He had long, hair white hair and Clubs had just watch him try to hit on women for hours. His name as he introduced himself was Jiraiya, or The J-man as people called him. And he came to The Sauce's aid.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 6, 2009)

With Alph

The android registered a disturbance behind him, he spun around and jumped backwards in order to evade the large projectile that bulldozed trough the crowd.But the projectile adjusted it's course, now that it rose above the crowd Alph could make it out as being some kind cloaked man or female, the readings he got told him that there were high temperatures around the feet of the being.Alph assumed that this heat was a byproduct of the thrust that allowed this person to fly around like this.

Alph activated his own thrusters and prepared evasive maneuvers and the cloaked person went in pursuit.The two shot up in the air and Alph managed to gain quite some altitude before the cloaked person caught up with him and caused him to crash into an office building.

Alph's durable android body allowed him to get up quickly, with only aesthetic damage.He took a battle stance as the cloaked being landed several feet away from him and discarded his cloak.

"The name is Jet Forz, and I'm gonna have fun with this little robot."


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 8, 2009)

-With Clubs-
"You want to kill my nakama eh?" The J-man said to Clubs, "You'll need to kill me too. Think you can do that?"
Clubs gripped his blade tight. He didn't know what either of them were capable of. The odds were they were both weak compared to him since they weren't too far in the grandline. However, Clubs had survived this long because he never underestimated his enemies. As a matter of fact, he usually overestimated them. He would always hype himself up for a fight and it would be a domination.
Are you sure you want to get in on this?
"You can't just threaten my nakama like that and expect me not to,"
Everyone has regrets I suppose,
Clubs ran forward and slashed with his blade. The J-man ducked under it then countered with a kick. Clubs then bashed the J-man's head with the blunt side of his blade and was about to behead the man when The Sauce stepped in. He cut Clubs with a round blade. Clubs jumped back.
The Sauce and The J-man slowly approached Clubs, taking small, slow steps so they could keep their agility. All of the sudden Clubs disappeared. He reappeared behind The Sauce. He wanted to throw him into The J-man and stab them both at the same time but that didn't go too well. The Sauce reacted and threw Clubs over his head into The J-man, who punched Clubs away. It was like they were playing baseball with him.
Clubs stood and regained his composure. The offensive style he was using before wasn't going to work 2 on 1.
He re gripped his blade and stared down the two of them, waiting for them to make a move. Neither of them moved an inch. Clubs threw his blade at The J-man. He dodged it, *Lance Attack!* Clubs pulled on an invisible string that was tied to his blade. It was a great finishing move since his opponents never see it coming.
THe J-man would have been his next victim if The Sauce didn't grab the blade. The town of them tied up Clubs with his own blade and his own string then took him away into the woods.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 8, 2009)

-With Clubs-
He woke up in some cage in a room with tons of gears and pendulums. It was dark and moist. Clubs could hardly see anything. He was still tied up with the string from his weapon.
What a bunch of morons, Clubs whispered to himself as he untied himself. Then he heard something.
"Master Po?" Clubs heard a voice. He wasn't sure whose voice it was.
"Yes. If we find him, then we can lure the Poseidon Pirates out here," another one said,
"We have one of their own. Why do we need this Master Po?" A third voice said,
"Because the more bait we have, the better the trap will be. There's power in numbers. If they're divided during an ambush, we have a better shot at winning,"
"I suppose that makes sense,"
"Of course it does. Now Sauce, go out and look for Master Po with me. J-man, you keep an eye on our prisoner,"
Clubs then heard a door open. Two people left. Then he heard it shut. Now Clubs was going to make his escape.

-With the Poseidon Pirates, sans Clubs-
The three met-up. None of them had any luck.
Where the hell is Clubs? De asked. Neither Chuck nor Freddy had an answer, Whatever. He'll turn up. Chuck, where did you search?
I got done with most of the east side of town.
I was mostly in the North West.
I took care of the south, and Clubs was supposed to search West. I guess.
He's in the North East then!
No, someone who may know him is in the North East. And people move. I wouldn't be surprised if we'll be asking half of the same people. I swear, this is worse then finding a needle in a haystack
Their hunt continued.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 11, 2009)

-With De, Chuck, and Freddy-
The trio had been searching for about 5 minutes and that was all De could take. He wasn't cut out of detective shit, especially to help someone who may have killed his nakama. But if it was the one thing De knew how to do, it was make a scene.
You know what we need to make this go faster, Chuck?
What? I'll do anything.
We need attention and you can't spell attention without the words kidnap the mayor. Freddy and Chuck facepalmed, After we have him we demand for someone to tell  us where Master Po is then give him back. Easy.
At first in Chuck's head, this seemed really stupid. But then he figured he had nothing to lose so he went along with it. Freddy wanted nothing to do with it.
I'm going to find Clubs.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 14, 2009)

The Infinite Injustice, nearing the Saobondy Archipelago.

"We have arrived."Alph announced, a napping Shin awoke because of this and along with a handfull of other he glanced at the rapidly approaching group of islands that made up Sabondy.
After lighting a cigarette, he stretched out his arms and commented."Finally, that took ages."

Alph expertly docked the ship and within minutes a "landing party" made it's way to famous archipelago.

"Maybe we should stick together, I have a feeling the majority here wouldn't be able to find their way back again wi......."Alph imitated a sigh, he was only left standing with Marcks.

Shin just waved Alph's concerns away and headed off a tobacco shop, he had been in desperate need for cigarettes.He had been forced to ration for the last few days.
The same was with the others, they all felt the need to stretch their legs and get rid of their boredom.They had been on board that ship for quite some time.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 14, 2009)

*With The Black Sword Pirates*

*The Black Sword* cut through the water lazily as it made its way towards its next destination. Marc lay lazily on the deck in his usual spot, in fact he had lain here so often that his the area where he lay was a different shade to the rest of the deck. Sitting next to Marc was his three sword set and his two giant scabbard. It hadn't been long since he had completed his swords training with Sarutobi. Marc sighed and a cloud of smoke issued from his nose and mouth. "You miss him don't you?" Tetra asked dropping silently next to Marc.

Sarutobi had been betrayed and slain by Mifune when Sarutobi had taught Marc the infinite one sword style to Marc instead of him. Marc had tracked him down and avenged his master and to be honest he really didn't give a darn more than that. "Nope" Marc said simply, "just tired." "You are something else" Tetra said shaking her head with a laugh. "All you do is lie there, how can you be tired?" "Because a certain someone keeps insisting I meditate" Marc said massaging his forehead in annoyance. "Meditation is supposed to be relaxing" Tetra said confused. "Well I have news for you, it fucking isn't" Marc said shooing her away.

_A few hours later....._

"Saobondy Archipelago spotted!" Simo suddenly roared from the crows nest. Marc who had just that second dozed off snapped back to consciousness. "I swear I am going to rip that fucking fairy's wings off and fucking feed them to him" Marc said darkly. There were a serious of explosions from downstairs and Wesley and Hawthorne emerged glowering at Simo. Clearly his sudden uproar had disturbed whatever it is they were doing. "Simo, I keep asking you to keep it down up here" Hawthorne said struggling to keep his voice level. "Yeah, Wesley agrees" Wesley chimed in, "now I have to fix the damage I did to your room."

As the uproar on the deck grew louder and louder Marc began to lose his patience. Hawthorne was complaining about Simo just announcing the islands for the topside crew to hear, Simo was shouting at Wesley for messing with his stuff again, Wesley was shouting at Simo for making him blow up Simo's room, Smirnov and Dreyri were laughing, Tetra was sighing in exasperation, Akawana was ignoring everything focusing on her sunbathing and Fire was too busy playing with Cloud and Storm to care. "SHUT THE FUCK UP!" Marc roared from his spot causing the deck to fall into silence.

*On Saobondy Archipelago*

"Now its probably best we stick together, according to my maps this place can be quite the maze and it is easy to get-" Tetra stopped mid sentence, everyone was already going in different directions. "Cigarettes" Marc muttered, "Alcohol" Smirnov boomed, most of the others chimed out their interests as they all dispersed. "I guess its just me and you then Fire" Tetra said turning around to discover she had been talking to herself. "For Oda's sake" Tetra said annoyed as she folded her arms across her chest tapping her foot.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 15, 2009)

Saobondy Archipelago-

"Urgh... My body's killing me.." Jason walks out onto the deck. "It took forever to unfuse with that bastard...." He grunts. "Do you want to fuse again?" A small girl stands next to Jason, she wears a pink dress with yellow shoes and has long blond hair. "No... not right now..." He sweatdropped. "I think i learned a little too much about Joseph...." He shivered. "OI! IT'S NOT LIKE I ENJOYED IT EITHER! you sick.. sick bastard..." Joseph sat on the deck of the Nonki trying to forget the fusion. 

"Why are you calling me sick!?" Jason shouts at him. "I HAVE NEVER DONE THOSE THINGS AND YOU SHIVER AT MY MEMORIES!?" He shouts back. "Rope play? Torture!? What the hell is wrong with Eve...." Joseph shivered again. "OI! WHAT THE HELL WERE YOU DOING LOOKING AT THOSE MEMORIES YOU DAMN PEEPING TOM!" Jason shouts at him. "IT'S NOT LIKE IT WAS BY CHOICE FREAK!" 

The girl tugs on Jason's shirt. "Excuse me captain Rodgers, But what's rope play? and what's a peeping tom?" She tilts her head, Jason just freezes with embarrassment. "Uhh... Annita... It's uh... something you will learn about when you get older.. hahahaha....." He rubbed the back of his head.
"It's great~" Eve had knelt down to wink at Annita. "Ah? It is!" Annita quickly turned to her. "DON'T TEACH HER WEIRD THINGS!!!" Joseph shouts.

"Ah~~ But Jason loves it too~~" she quickly wraps her arms around Jason. "Hmm..." Bolt rubs his chin. "I will kill you." Belle smiles as she walks by. "Right...." Bolt coughs. "Anyways, We're gettin close to the halfway point right?" Jason nodded. "Yeah, It's been a long ride but where halfway there... The grandline is a scary place." He nodded. "Aye Cap, But we be havin plenty a crew now!" Rex laughed.

"SLICING PALM!" A voice screams. "GUAH~~ WHAT THE HELL HANA!?!?!?!?" Joseph screams. "You... were in my room again...." Her eye twitched. "I needed the panties to make my fighting robots.... It was important training." Joseph turned away from her. "DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW MUCH THEY COST!?!?!?!?" Hana quickly jumped on him ."Ah.... i feel bad for Joseph." Bryan blinked. "HELP ME HAMMER MARINE!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2009)

*With Tatsu...*

He soars through the skies of Saobondy in Hybrid Point, being cramped up on that ship for so long he just needs to stretch his wings. He finally lands near what looks like a shopping area, "Hm, not that I think about it I should probably keep a lower profile...Flying around the island isn't very stealthy," he shrugs and heads into the area.

Wearing his usual black pants, lack of shoes, and a torn up sleeveless shirt he is quite the sight to see, some people believe him to be an escaped slave of some sort, but he pays them no attention. 

He stops by one of the stands and begins to browse the foods he has on display when suddenly the storekeepers eyes shoot wide open, he quickly closes his store and bows down, "What the hell?"

He turns and sees everyone else bowing down as well, "What is everyone doing?" however no one replies, he looks to his left and spots a large man with some kind of collar on his neck crawling on his knees. On top of his back is a saddle and attached to that saddle is what seems to be a chair, and on top of that chair sits a skinny man with long black hair and long robes on, "Ghuh, I hate strolling through this part of town," he rolls his eyes.

He then lifts his leg up and stomps it on top of his carrier's back, "Didn't you hear me! I said I hate strolling through here, so pick it up slime!" the large man grunts and starts to speed up. 

Tatsu looks at them as the approach from the distance in disgust. His eyes shoot wide open, he starts to breath heavily in anger, and his rage cause his scales to begin to form, who knows if he'll be able to contain himself any longer.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 15, 2009)

*With Marc*

Marc picked up the person in the tobacco shop doorway and tossed him over his shoulder. Who the fuck did they think he was? He didn't have time to be wasting with two bit pirates that were so drunk they couldn't realize when they were outmatched. Marc shot the people in the shop a look when he felt their eyes burn him as soon as he walked in. "This is bad" someone whispered, "its happening all over again." "We just got over the last super nova incident" his friend whispered to him, "now a next set have come in already." Deciding that cigarettes were more important at this point that scaring some civilians shitless Marc approached the counter.

"Let me get a pack of these" Marc said taking out the last cigarette as he tossed the empty box to the shop keeper. The shop keeper looked from the box to the cigarette a few times before handing it back to Marc. *"Sorry sir"* he said apologetically, *"but we don't carry that brand."* "What the fuck?!" Marc said snapping out of his violent day dream. "Does anybody on this fucking island have them then?" Marc demanded struggling not to wreck something. *"Unfortunately we are the best stocked shop on the island, if we don't have it nobody does"* he said proudly. "SON OF A FUCKING BITCH!" Marc screamed in annoyance.

*With Tetra*

Tetra chuckled to herself as she pat her pouch, she just remembered she had a few boxes of Marc's cigarettes in her bag. He didn't have to go to the shop after all. "Well if he restocks I can always save these for him for later" Tetra said to herself as she strolled down the street. The atmosphere in the street changed suddenly and Tetra looked around. Tetra quickly scanned the area and spotted the cause for the commotion. A World Noble was being carried down the street by one of his slaves. Tetra shook her head in disgust and disappeared from the street level in a blur. She reappeared on a nearby roof where she could watch without being seen.

As Tetra loathed herself for sitting idly by as this poor slave was mistreated Tetra spotted a man who was not bowed in respect. In fact at the moment he didn't look like much of a man. "Is that-?" Tetra said straining her eyes to get a better look at him. "It is!" she said snapping her fingers as she disappeared. Tetra ripped across the roofs with alarming speed as she made her way towards the man below. Tetra looked down at the man as she approached rapidly. His eyes were wide open in a mixture of rage and disgust and scales were beginning to form on his body as he breathed heavily. Tetra appeared next to him instantly with a small burst of her power. "That's not a very good idea for anyone here, Steve "Tatsu" Brimtale" Tetra said as she crouched near Tatsu's knees.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2009)

*With Tatsu...*

He turned his attention away from the Noble and towards a woman who had appeared in a burst of powder, and she somehow knew his name, "First of all it's just Tatsu, I've left that name for good," he says referring to his birthday, "And trust me you _really_ don't want to talk to me about slavery, that bastard has to be stopped..."

He then turns to with a puzzled face, "Wait, how do you know who I am?" he transforms his hands into claws in a threatening way, "Who are you, and what do you want?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 15, 2009)

*With Tetra And Tatsu*

"My apologies Tatsu" Tetra said with a cheerful smile. "I couldn't agree more" Tetra said at Tatsu's comment about slavery, "however starting a fracas here will not help anyone, not you, not me and my nakama and certainly not the slaves." Tetra looked at Tatsu's claw and while she was sure she could not fight a man of his caliber she was not afraid. "Only a fool would not know your name" Tetra said looking at Tatsu respectfully. Tetra was sure Marc had no clue who any of the other super nova were but that was beside the point.

"My name is Tetra Morgan, Navigator of The Black Sword Pirates" Tetra said slowly getting to her feet all the while keeping her eyes on Tatsu's claws. "You may not know me, but I have read quite a bit about you and your crew. I can assure you that I am not capable of bearing you harm and I have no intention of doing so. However if you cause a ruckus on this island my nakama and I will also be in danger" Tetra explained as the world noble continued to move forward. "Do yourself and the slaves a favor and turn away this time, so you can continue to fight. I don't get to do as much as yourself but whether they know it or not my crew also aids indirectly with your cause."

"So what do you say Tatsu?" Tetra asked cautiously trying very hard not to sound like she was ordering him around. "We are already almost guaranteed and incident with my idiot of a captain, why don't you save your energy for then?"


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 15, 2009)

with the LTP-

"This place is kinda cool." The crew step off the ship. "Indeed, It's very interesting." Joseph nodded. "COME ON!" Hana grabbed him by the ear. "OW~" he whined. "Where are you taking me!?" He shouts. "We're going shopping, I need new underwear thanks to you!" she screams. "Cool.. pantie shopping." Joseph grinned. "Don't think you get to go into the store, You get to pay for it without ever seeing it." She grinned this time, "It's not like i wont see it eventually. I do have a key to your room..." THWACK! "Let's be on our way~" Hana smiles. 

"Hana sure is mean to Joseph." Bryan blinks. "That's what we called, Whipped Hammer marine." Paegun comments, folding his arms and nodding. "You see, When a man lets a woman control him, He is whipped." Bryan nodded. "So, Is that why every time we run into the lazy hunters you always run away from Soo young?" He asked. "Never... mention that... again...." 

"Hey, Nolan and Anax can you two guard the ship? Eve and I are going to go check around the island, Bolt and Belle are going shopping, Rex and Kayne are gonna go look for supplies and Kama, Nick and James just kinda vanished...." Nolan sweatdropped. "Knowing those three it's not a good sign, least they took Kama along."

With Kama/James/Nick-

"Oh look, Bounty hunters..." Kama looks around. "Oh! It's James The Red monkey and Nick The Demons Marksmen!" The men shout. "Their bounties will make us famous!" They all grin. "What about me!?" Kama shouts. "Eh? You're only worth 10 beli...." Kama fell to his hands and knees, a great aura of depression. "Somehow... i should feel glad that i can fight and destroy towns, kill who i want... yet never get any blame for it.... But i just can't... not when Jason's bounty is 200million....."


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 16, 2009)

Shabondy Archipelago...
----

"Excuse me, but can I have some beer?" a young man in a white cloak asked.

He was ignored. The pub was in absolutely chaotic order. Some men were drinking impossible amounts of alcohol; some men were playing cards; some men were betting on dice; some were even dueling. All this noise and hubbub meant that the bartender was simply far too occupied to notice this young man. He sighed, and tried again.

"Excuse me, but can I have some beer?"

Once more, he was ignored. He stole a glance over his shoulder and saw men surrounding a young woman. This woman was dressed in a white skirt and a black blouse with a neat silver tie. Her long black hair came down in two tails and her obsidian eyes showed that she wasn't very pleased with whatever they were saying. The young man wasn't very pleased, either, but her eyes told him that she didn't want him interfering.

"Excuse me, but can I have some -"

"Oh, shut the fuck up already!"

A giant of a man swiped his enormous fist at the much smaller young man. The cloaked male darted backwards, barely avoiding the blow. The bar top was less fortunate, and was smashed into pieces. The pub immediately went silent. This wasn't a duel or a fake fight, they could feel it. Blood was going to be spilled. "Hey man, calm down!"

"Tch, I hate weak losers like you. How old are you even, kiddo? You look like you haven't even grown any hair down there." The rest of the pub burst into laughter, except for the young woman. The young man scratched his head. "Well, you could try asking her..." he said, gesturing towards the young woman. _"Don't. You. Dare, Fluck."_

"Only joking, Larissa."

The Nihonese rolled her eyes. _"Yes, I know. I'm sick of this place, can we leave, Captain?"_ she asked, pouting slightly.

The young man scratched his head again. "Yeah, sure. I didn't like this place-"

The large man once again swung his fist at the young man. "Don't ignore me, fucker!" he bellowed. To his amazement, before his fist could reach the young man, he had suddenly vanished into nothingness, and the large man heard a soft footstep behind him.

"-anyway."

"Temporal Thought," a soft voice announced. The large man hurriedly turned around, but the cloaked male was much too fast for him. He leapt into the air and grabbed onto the huge man's face.

"Entropic Surge."

Bolts of green, purple, red, yellow, and various other hues and colors surged into the man's body, before exploding terrifically. The cloud of smoked cleared quickly; the cloaked man was still holding onto the larger man. He relinquished his grip and the larger man sunk to the floor in a crumpled heap. He dusted off  his cloak while the rest of the pub looked on, stunned. 

"...No...No way...That was Diego 'The Knuckle'! He was famous for brutally slaughtering civillians by bashing their skulls in! His head alone is worth 80 million!" one of the crowd exclaimed in fear. The crowd drew back as the young man turned to face them.

"Really? 80 million? Maybe I could drop him off with the marines, then..."

"I'm kinda angry my bounty isn't double of his, though..."

"You are a pirate yourself, Fluck. You can't collect bounties, the young woman said, stepping forward and shaking her head. "Well, maybe they won't recognize me. These guys didn't, either."

_"That's just because they're morons."_

"I like it better when you're polite, Larissa. What's wrong?" the young man said, frowning. _"Sorry, Fluck. I'm in a bit of a bad mood,"_ she wrapped her arms around him and rested her head on his shoulder.

"Larissa...? ...Fluck?" the crowd's murmurs were getting louder.

"Impossible! You two are part of the Supernovae!" one of them shouted. 

The pair turned around to face the crowd.

"Yep, guilty as charged," the male said, ticking his finger off his forehead

Larissa Absoluntis/Shiragami Rarisa - "World's Law"/"Sekai no Ritsu"
Bounty: 123 Million
First Mate of the World Pirates

Fluck C. Zvergher - "Chaos Meister"
Bounty: 159 Million
Captain of the World Pirates

"Let's go, Larissa. There seems to be some sort of disturbance outside."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2009)

With Shin and Marc

Shin entered the shop just as Marc was screaming about the fact they didn't carry his brand of cigarettes.As Shin stepped inside the store and a little bell ringed, announcing a new costumer, Marc tilted his head to the sight to see who entered.

The eyes of both Supernova locked and for a moment the air became heavy, the store owner's legs started to shiver even more then they did before, he was already afraid Marc had been a second away from handing out a beatdown.
The two stood completely still for a second.Then both of them, almost at the same time, inspected the other's weaponry and continued to size the other up.

Shin was the one to break the tension, fighting strong swordsman was what he lived for but nicotine was kept him up and running so at the moment cigarettes were being prioritized.He moved next to Marc, leaned over the counter and grabbed a random pack of cigarettes.Like it was perfectly normal he opened it, took one out and lit it."Damn......I needed that."Of course he had been able to smoke a couple of cigarettes a day these last few days, but having to worry about rationing made it damn near impossible to enjoy them.

"A cigarette without the worries, the way they should be."Shin started digging in his pockets for money, meanwhile he focused on Marc again."I think I've seen your face before."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 16, 2009)

*With Shin and Marc*

"I think I've seen your face before" Shin said looking at Marc has he took another draw from his cigarette. Marc gripped the counter angrily and the wood began to splinter beneath his pressure. First this fucktard in front of him didn't have his cigarettes now this guy wanted to get friendly. Could this day get any fucking worse? Marc glanced at the smoke samurai again, he looked vaguely familiar. There was a dim memory of Tetra waving a bounty poster in front of his face but he quickly dismissed it as one of his dreams. "I dunno what to fucking tell you" Marc said rubbing at his temples as he tried feebly to meditate, "maybe I just have a familiar face."

Marc frantically pat his pockets in search of another cigarette as his last one began to reach its end. Normally he would have just taken his anger out on something or someone but he really couldn't be bothered with Tetra's complaints right now. Marc managed to fish a cigarette that had miraculously strayed from the pack and into his jeans pocket. He looked at it like it was Kizaru's bleeding corpse, it was possibly the greatest thing he had ever seen. Marc lit the cigarette and turned to Shin shrugging his shoulders a bit to adjust his giant scabbard. "Now what the fuck do you want?" Marc asked flatly.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2009)

With Shin and Marc

"Now what the fuck do you want?" Marc asked flatly. 

"What I want?"Shin replied."Right now I'm starting to feel like doing something about that attitude."To say he didn't care much for Marc's tone would be an understatement, his rested his hands on the guards of his blades."The nerve of you damned rookies these days."AS if Shin was that much more experienced than Marc, but Shin had a very unique way at looking at things.

His fingers were itching from desire to cut into Marc, the one thing holding him back was that he might hurt some innocent packs of cigarettes.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 16, 2009)

*With Dreyri and Fire
*
Dreyri looked down at the litter of dead bodies

"_You guys are fucking lame_" Dreyri screamed at a corpse
"_I refuse to believe that the 12 of those guys couldn't even push me_" Dreyri said looking down at the ground where bodies.

He slammed Moongarm into the ground point first into a pool of blood and leaned on the hilt. He'd used the serrated side on the last few opponents and he'd made a considerable mess.

"_These guys really suck_" 
"_I heard the first few zones are crawling with marines lets go there_" he said looking at Fire
"You are so messy" she said disdainfully 
"In any case killing marines is boring" 
"I heard there are nobles just roaming this place" 

Fire said her eyes burning at the mention of nobles.

Just then Dreyri's eyes flashed and he ripped Moongarm free from the bloodless ground and slammed it into it's sheath.

"_I can feel it, he's here_" he said and ran off
"Who's here?" Fire said appearing next to him in a flash

Dreyri ignored her as she ran along side him followed by the wolves. Fire could track very good but she had no idea what Dreyri was following. 

"Where are you going?" Fire asked impatiently
"_Shut up I know where I'm going I can sense him_"

They came to a stop in front a tabacco shop

"_He's in there_" Dreyri said shivering with excitement
"Who are you talking about?" Fire said impatiently
"_Shin Yagami_" Dreyri said taking a step forward
"You know who else is in there?" Fire asked appearing in front of him
"_Who?_" Dreyri said impatiently
"Marc" Fire said
"_*FUCK*_" Dreyri shouted

Dreyri blew past her and headed for the door of the  shop


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 16, 2009)

*With Shin and Marc*

"What I want?" Shin replied. "Right now I'm starting to feel like doing something about that attitude. The nerve of you damned rookies these days." These words echoed in Marc's head as he felt a vein in his head twitch from anger. "Rookies?!" Marc said quietly at first, "WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I AM, YOU TWO BIT PIECE OF SHIT!" Marc roared as the shop keeper ducked for cover. "I should really do something about your loud mouth while I am fixing that attitude of yours" Shin said as Marc continued to test his patience. 

Marc and Shin continued to stare each other down in the shop, both looking for even the slightest muscle twitch. Each just begging each other for an excuse to get into the shitter. Then it happened, Shin blinked ever so slightly and Marc swung a punch that sent him rocketing towards the door. Shin slammed into Dreyri as he threw the door open and they both went tumbling outside. "Shameless coward" Shin said in annoyance as he extricated himself from Dreyri and climbed to his feet.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 16, 2009)

With Shin

The Nihonese got up, dusted himself up and stepped something soft that happened to be Dreyri.If Shin could've been bothered to look at the person he crashed into he would've recognized Dreyri from that swordsman's tournament on Katana island.

But Shin focused on Marc, and Marc alone."Damn."Shin began saying."I didn't know you hit like a girl, now I feel bad about wanting to give you a beating."He taunted."Ah well, I'm sure I'll get over it."Shin being the honorable swordsman refrained from retaliating right away.

He unsheathed."I ain't no sucker puncher, I'm giving you the chance to prepare yourself because I won't be holding back anymore from this point on."And with that he charged at Marc.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 16, 2009)

*With Rensuei and the Black Sun Pirates
*
Rensuei hopped off the boat followed by Sontei 

"Nila you guys coming?" Sontei asked
"I'll be with you shortly" she said
"Make sure Rensuei doesn't do anything stupid please"
"Yow mi ave da brodda deh unda lock" Ginkai said hopping down 
"We are so close to home we shouldn't have stopped" Rensuei said ignoring the rest of the crew 
"You miss home?" Sontei asked with a questioning look on his face
"Yea right" Rensuei said offhandedly


Rensuei started to say something else but Ginkai cut him off

"Yow hurry up nuh" Ginkai said over his shoulder

Rensuei looked down and his hands and walked forward quickly to catch up to the others. The entered the first bar they saw. They quickly scanned the bar.

"_Your kind aren't welcome here_" the bar tender shouted from behind the bar
"You talking to me you filthy scum?" Rensuei said angrily

Sontei and Ginkai grabbed Rensuei quickly

"*Vhat is your problem?*" A voice boomed from the corner of the room
"*Their money is just as good as ours*" 
"*Consider it a favor to me*" Smirnov said getting to his feet
*
Pieter Smirnov-First Mate of the Black Sword Pirates
Bounty-170 million *

The bartender looked at him then at the poster on the wall and calmed down he noticed an man rocking back fingering the handle of a gun and saw his picture near Smirnov's poster

"*Bars are from drinking not fighting*" Smirnov roared 
"Yow mi like da brodda deh" Ginkai said walking over to Smirnov

Rensuei slapped away Sontei's hand and took a step forward toward the bartender

*Rensuei-Captain of the Black Sun Pirates
Bounty-120 million*

"That human saved your worthless life" Rensuei said through his teeth in a low hiss
"If I ever see you again, I will end your worthless life" Rensuei said as the spines on his finger tip shot out and stopped a few inches from the bartender's nose
"Lets go" Sontei said pulling Rensuei toward Smirnov, Simo and Ginaki who were already drinking.
"*Lets see how good fishmen are at drinking*" Smirnov roared
"*Bartender bring drinks and keep bringing drinks*"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2009)

"Looks like the party started without us." Keith said, grinning. He stepped onto Saobondy Archipelagpo and looked around. "Kinda lame."

"I like it." Kaya said.

"I second Kaya."

"Yeah, well you guys can shut up. I want some beer." Kent muttered. He turned to the rest of the Blade Pirates. "All right Blade Pirates listen up! We're here to relax! Enjoy yourselves! Have fun, alright! Try and stay out of trouble. We already had to leave the last island because one of you started a fight."

"Uh, that was you, Kent."

"Shut up. Anyway, just chill. I've got some big stuff planned for our next adventure, including Kaya almost getting sacrificed to an ancient sun god."

"What do you mean by almost?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 16, 2009)

*With Tatsu and Tetra...*

Tatsu listened to Tetra's words with a bit of skepticism. His claws return to their normal form of hands, "Fine, I guess your right, I have no idea how things on this island work..." he returns his attention to the slave, "I may end up doing more harm than good."

"But we need more than people just aiding this cause on occasion...There needs to be someone to stop this one and for all," he says clenching his fist, "It will be a long fight but I will continue it, I'll return to this island and stop those bastards from treating people like dogs!"

He turns to Tetra again, "I hope your right about your crew helping, and if you are I guess I appreciate it, but I won't be able to just stand by much longer..." he transforms into Hybrid Point and shoots into the sky at great speeds, leaving a burst of wind behind him.


*With Kama James and Nick*

James walks in front of Kama with his arms crossed and faces the Bounty Hunters, "Hehehe...I don't blame you for challenging The Great Red Monkey, even if it is a lost cause for you!"

He gets a shine in his eye, "After all if by some grand miracle you managed to bring me in you would be taking down the man with the second highest bounty of all the Little Tree Pirates!"

*James "The Red Monkey" Danziker- Swordsmen of the Little Tree Pirates*
*Bounty-190 Million*

The Bounty Hunters look confused, "Uh, wait, have you not see the latest bounties?" James stops his moment of glory to look over at them, "What?"

They hold up another Bounty Poster.

*Quick Blades Bolt- First Mate of the Little Tree Pirates*
*Bounty: 191 Million*

His jaw drops, "H-how did that bastard pull that off!!!!" the bounty hunters look at each other and take the opperunity to charge, but James is letting off a powerful aura, "Dammit..."

He draws two of his blades and transforms into Monkey Point, "DAMMIT!!!!!" he dives forward and starts viciously cutting the men down like a wild animal, their screams could be heard miles away.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 16, 2009)

*With Dreyri and Fire*

Shin tumbled into Dreryi and knocked him off his feet then he walked all over him in the process of getting. He got to his feet quickly 

"_*Fuck FUCK FUCK*_" he screamed
"What's your problem now?" Fire asked
"_They are going to fight_" he said angrily
"I'm going to stop them" Fire said 

Dreyri grabbed her by the back of her coat

"_FUCK, don't do that._" he screamed again
"Jeez you are being so bi polar today" Fire said slapping his hand away
"_I can't interupt a duel between swordsmen_"
"_I have seconds_" Dreyri shouted loudly and backed up and leaned on the side of a building and folded his arms sulkily
"Stupid men" Fire whispered to Storm as she leaned on the wall next to Dreyri.

*With The Blade Pirates*

"Shut up. Anyway, just chill. I've got some big stuff planned for our next adventure, including Kaya almost getting sacrificed to an ancient sun god."

"What do you mean by almost?"

Lin hopped off the boat behind the others with a huge smile on her face. Kent always made her laugh. 

"Don't worry Kaya I won't let anything happen to you" she said with a smile
"Lets just enjoy our time here"
"I heard there is good shopping" she said grabbing Kaya's hand

The two women walked off together with intent to shop until they drop


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 16, 2009)

*With Marc*

Marc turned his attention back to Shin as he kicked away what was left of the door. He stepped into the sunlight and glared at Shin as he continued to provoke the Black Sword Captain. "I hope you have a fucking doctor that can put your teeth back in your mouth if you continue to fucking speak to me like that" Marc glowered as Shin readied himself. Shin unsheathed."I ain't no sucker puncher, I'm giving you the chance to prepare yourself because I won't be holding back anymore from this point on." And with that he charged at Marc.

Marc lowered the gravity around him and leapt into the sky. Drawing his katana, those on the ground could only see his silhouette as he soared in line with the sun. Standing in the shade of Marc's shadow Shin was unimpressed, in fact he seemed to be quite annoyed for some reason. "Prepare yourself fucker" Marc roared from above as he increased the gravity around him and hurtled towards Shin.

*Marc D. "Black Sword" Gomes - Captain of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 330 Million Beri*

*With Tetra*

As Tatsu flied off Tetra disappeared from the scene, she certainly would not be bowing and she didn't want to cause any trouble. As she skipped along the roofs playfully looking for something of interest she saw people running around excitedly. *"Did you hear the news?!"* someone asked enthusiastically. *"The next generation of super novae have arrived"* he said loudly. "Yeah I hear two of them are currently destroying the tobacco shop" someone replied his voice filled with mock enthusiasm. "Oh no" Tetra said face palming.

*Tetra Morgan - Navigator of The Black Sword Pirates - Bounty: 130 Million beri*

*With Ginkai*

"Buss mi pon anoda round" Ginkai said loudly. Smirnov roared in approval and clapped his heavy hand on the orca fishman. "Yuh nuh bad fi a human drinker still" Ginkai commented as Smirnov easily kept pace with him. "Mi wouldn't vex if mi did lose to yuh still" Ginkai said patting Smirnov back heavily, "yuh alright yute." 

*Ginkai "The Rasta" - First Mate of the Black Sun Pirates - Bounty: 99 Million*


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 16, 2009)

*Aboard The Bahamut
*
*Lt Shiragaku Tsubaki*

Tsubaki stood on the deck the wind blowing through her green hair. She heard something behind her and turned to see a tall beautiful woman with dark black eyes and a kind smile on her face. She had long black hair with streaks of gray in it. Even with all that she had a regal look about her.

*Rear Admiral Jasmine Smirnov*

"Glad to have you back my dear"

Jasmine had been giving Tsubaki private lessons while she did her officer training. She woman was role model and teacher to her

"Why did you ask Task Force Absolute Justice for reinforcements?"
"Well two things I wanted you closer to me. I have a lot to teach you" she said with a kind smile
"The second thing is..."
"*MEETING FOR ALL OFFICERS IN THE REAR ADMIRAL'S OFFICE*" boomed over the loud speaker

The two women walked down a flight of steps and walked into a large room there were a few other people in there. Karl saluted as Jasmine walked into the office. Prince made a perfect salute but Tsubaki knew it was an illusion if Prince was even there. 

*Lt. Commander Karl Smirnov*
*Jr. Lt. Prince
*
A huge man sat behind a huge varnished wooden desk with a grim look on his face. 

*Rear Admiral Davidov Smirnov*

Every time Tsubaki saw this man he had that same look on his face. Like he just smelled something awful and he wanted to kill who ever was responsible for it.

"*Our network in Shabody found The Black Sword crew and it's confirmed Pieter is with them*"
"That's great news sir" Karl said with a smile
"*They also have spotted a large number of rookies with large bounties*"
"*Tatsu Brimtale, Shin Yagami, Fluck Zvergher just to name a few*"
"Do you know what this means darling?" Jasmine said her eyes almost shining

Tsubaki looked from Davidov back to Jasmine with a puzzled look

"*Yes we can get all the rookies in one fell swoop*" Davidov said

Tsubaki expected a smile to crack his face but it never came. 

"Sir permission to speak freely" came Prince's voice
"Granted" Jasmine answered before her husband could
"Sir do you think it wise to attempt to capture all of those rookies in the same operation?"

The air suddenly felt heavy and Tsubaki felt faint her vision blur a bit and the table in front of Davidov began to splinter and crack. There was a loud noise as the table exploded into pieces showering the room. The wood chips flew strait through Prince but there was no surprise there. They also flew strait through Jasmine to Tsubaki's surprise. Karl swarm of mini gulls flew out of his pockets to form a shield in front himself and Tsubaki.

"What he means darling is we should prioritize our list of who we go for and in what order." Jasmine said trying to defuse the situation

Davidov didn't answer he looked at an empty spot in the room and walked over to it and suddenly Prince materialized in front of him looking shocked

"*They will be no match for us*" Davidov said simply looking Prince dead in his eyes
"I'll contact some of the other Marine crews and see if they are interested in the operation"
"*Do what you want we will be at Shabody in 8 hours everyone be ready then*"

With that he got up and walked out the room. 

"You are dismissed" Jasmine said walking out behind him

Karl went next leaving Tsubaki and Prince alone in the office


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Prince...*

Prince shook his head.

"Idiots..." He muttered under his breath. Then he began to break apart into hundreds of thousands of pieces.

The scene shits to Prince sitting in his room, drinking a beer and staring intently at the wall. His control over his illusions had increased enormously, he could now speak and see through them, though that left his body wide open for attack. "The problem is," He said to nobody in particular, "They don't know these rookies like I do. Haven't seen 'em pull off miracles, or escape from certain death. Hell, I even prefer Garrick and Clemens over them. At least they knew what the were up against." He sighed and slumped up against the wall. "Ah, this whole thing's going to hell."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 17, 2009)

Marc lowered the gravity around him and leapt into the sky. Drawing his katana, those on the ground could only see his silhouette as he soared in line with the sun. Standing in the shade of Marc's shadow Shin was unimpressed, in fact he seemed to be quite annoyed for some reason. "Prepare yourself fucker" Marc roared from above as he increased the gravity around him and hurtled towards Shin.

With an amazing velocity Marc shot down towards Shin, the Nihonese swordsman held both his blades low to the ground and prepared an attack of his own.When Gally came in range, Shin yelled out "Dual White Squall!"He slashed with both blades, the technique creating energy slashes that were released on contact.

The clash between the blades released a screech that was heard all over the archipalego and broke all the glass in the immediate vicinity.The close range collision of the steel cutting-level energy slashes with the  increased gravity had a surprising effect.The energy slashes shattered into a million pieces before raining down making swiss cheese of the ground surrounding the swordsman.

"Wow, nearly lost an ear just now."He wasn't joking, he just barely moved his head out of the way in time.Now with the both of them on ground level they started to slash at each other with exceptional speed.Matching the other slash after slash.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 18, 2009)

*With Marc and Shin*

"Fuck" Marc said as Shin clipped a few of his hairs with a well placed sword strike. Marc drew his wakizashi, Shin was beginning to get the edge two swords to one. Another particularly violent clash caused the already destroyed windows to break a bit more. "He certainly isn't your average fucker" Marc said as he narrowly ducked another blow. The swordsmen clashed again entering a standoff of strength. "Fuck he might actually be better than me" Marc thought as he struggled against Shin.

In the split second Marc's concentration waned Shin pushed him off balance. "Tch" Marc muttered as Shin's blade approached his face. Marc dropped to his hands and countered by trying to trip Shin. Shin nimbly jumped Marc's sweeping leg and surprisingly countered Marc's follow through break dance move. "This isn't going to end if I can't get my other swords out" Marc thought. "Since when did you become a swordsman" a voice in Marc's head said. "Oh right devil fruit" Marc thought to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 18, 2009)

With Jason and Eve-

?This place is big.? He blinked looking at all he different bubbles an such. ?Indeed~? Eve wrapped her arms around Jason?s. Eve Fazo, Current Bounty, 85million. Jason ?Masked Demon.? Rodgers, Current Bounty 200million. ?So, what should we do then?? Jason rubbed his chin. ? I want to go to the amusement park.? Eve comments plainly. ?Oh, that does sound like a good idea?? Jason nods. ?Alright! Off to the park!? 

With Joseph-

?Urgh?? He slams his head in to a wall. ?Damn it, what the hell is wrong with this picture.? Joseph Rodgers, Current bounty 168million beli. ?Hey? that guy? he?s the one who ditched the marines right!?? two people whisper. ?That?s right! I heard he even punched a commodore!? Joseph?s eye twitches. ?Did you hear about how I later kicked that commodores ass from here to west blue?? He grinned. ?WAAAAH~~~ DEMON~~~? The two run off. ?Yeah, So much for keeping a low profile.? Hana grumbles as she walks out with two shopping bags.

?Get anything sexy?? Joseph moved his eyesbrows up and down. ?Not that you?ll see~? Hana teased and the two began to walk off. ?Got anything else you wanna do?? Joseph cracked his neck. ?Yeah, I?d like to go and see how Belle and Bolt are doing, for some reason I feel really close to them?? she rubbed her chin. ?Strangest thing, I?ve had those feeling since I met that crew? and for some reason I feel like I?ve known hammer marine a long time to.. odd huh??


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 19, 2009)

Shin VS Marc continued

Marc got serious, with his DF powers he drew swords from the giant scabbard on his back.Shin noticed this and got pissed off, even more then he was before."Damn cowards, with your Devil Fruit powers."Almost automatically this increased level of rage activated the Solar Surge mode.His skin turning bright red, the air above Shin turning all squiggly from the heat distortion.

The burning red swordsman brough his blades up against the Infinite swordsman and his many blades that lingered in the air.But right as they were about to attack each other....


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 19, 2009)

*Shin Vs Marc*

As Marc and Shin neared each other there was suddenly a loud scream. "MARC!" Tetra screamed loudly appearing from Marc's blind side. "Rociada" Tetra said blitzing Marc with a tackle. The two of them went tumbling and ended with Tetra mounting Marc. "What the fuck are you doing?!" Marc demanded. "That's my line" Tetra said annoyed, "do you have any clue who that is?" Tetra said turning Marc's head towards Shin. "I don't give a darn now get off of me so I can kill him" Marc said.

Shin looked at The Black Swords in confusion, however he still felt insulted that his opponent had the audacity to be a swordsman with a devil fruit. "That is Shin "The Smoking Samurai" Yagami! Tetra roared, "one of the super nova and a member of the unnamed crew." "I don't give a darn" Marc said shoving Tetra off of him. "Even if you could beat him, collectively we cannot fight the unnamed crew" Tetra said annoyed at Marc's ignorance. "DO YOU PAY ATTENTION TO ANYTHING?!"

Marc picked Tetra up by her clothes and looked her dead in the eye. "Don't fucking insult me" Marc said dangerously. "Even if I kill this fool I will kill everyone who seeks revenge on my crew." "You call yourself a swordsman?" Shin said in disgust, "a true swordsman would never use a devil fruit" Shin said slamming his swords into their scabbards. "Don't fucking decide things on your own" Marc said turning to Shin. "Who the fuck said I was a swordsman?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 19, 2009)

*With Akawana*

"I hear they have a great amusement park here" Akawana muses to herself as she walks down the street. She smiles to herself as she turns heads in her outfit. Akawana glances at her map, "ok so I need to make a left up here, this place really is a maze." Suddenly Akawana runs into a couple due to her diverted attention. Everyone goes sprawling towards the ground and Akawana ends up straddling the man. "What the hell?" Jason says in confusion. "Well well well" Akawana says smiling down at Jason, "quite the man aren't you" she says with a wink.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2009)

*Sabaody Archipelago...*
*The Dark Justice III* plows through the waters at full speed towards the Sabaody Islands. They were halfway towards Marinford before Garrick suddenly decided to turn around after he saw the latest intelligence reports of the rookies that had arrived at Sabaody. 

"That bitch Rear Admiral won't steal my glory!" Commodore Zane Garrick snarls, as he lights one of his prized handroled West Blue cigars. For him this is his chance to redeem himself after failing to catch so many of those rookies in the past. Especially those Unnamed Brats, and the Black Swords. 

Commander Beverly Clemens sits in front of his desk, looking at the latest intell. She looks at him dubiously as he insults Rear Admiral Smirnov, "She is a Rear Admiral sir, and your superior in rank," she gently reminds him.  

"BAH! Everyone knows Rear Admirals are pussies anyway who'll never make it to Vice Admiral, or Admiral!" Garrick replies gruffly while blowing smoke in the air, "Besides she's only my superior in rank, not ability. Hell they'll probably skip me past that pitiful RA rank and promote me straight to a VA!" Garrick adds emphatically, while animatedly jabbing his cigar in the air.  

Clemens grins inwardly, "Oh I bet she can go the full twelve rounds with you..." she teases. 

Garrick glares at Clemens, "Don't get cheeky with me little lady!" he growls.

"Sir I have a request?" Clemens asks nervously. "Well what the fuck is it?" Garrick responds with his steely eyes. 

Clemens takes a deep breath, "I'd like to take the lead on this mission and command the operation....with your permission of course? I've finally mastered Soru and Shigan and my powers have increa...." 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Garrick bellows in laughter, almost falling out of his giant leather chair. Garrick's cigar slides out of his mouth but he nimbly catches it in a flash. He stares at Clemens as if she's gone insane, "*You* command a mission?" he asks. 

Clemens becomes red faced at his mocking voice, "Well why not? I've proven myself many times over sir," she tells him, starting to feel insulted.

"Listen..." Garrick leans over his desk and stares at Clemens intently, "I like you, I really do. And I'd be pulling my hair out and going insane if it weren't for your presence here. 

He points his cigar at her for emphasis, "You're a hell of a number two, you manage all the officers on this ship, you make sure the paperwork gets done, and you wrap up all those little loose ends that need wrapping up...but one thing you'll never be is a number one. You don't have what it takes to be in the lead." 

Garrick gets up from his chair and walks towards the door, "C'mon we're almost in range!" he commands. With his back turned to Clemens he doesn't see her green eyes glowing brightly, eyes of anger. 

"Yes sir," she mutters and follows him out of the door.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 19, 2009)

Jason and Eve march happily towards the amusement part, they could see it from a distance and knew that it would be enjoyable. However, while they were thinking to themselves they ended up bumping into a woman on the road.

Everyone goes sprawling towards the ground and the woman ends up straddling Jason. "What the hell?" Jason says in confusion. "Well well well" Akawana says smiling down at Jason, "quite the man aren't you" she says with a wink. ?WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU?RE DOING!!!? Eve shouts, very annoyed.?THAT?S MY JASON~~~ MINE~~~? she whines.


"Do you have any idea how long it took to make him my boyfriend!? Months!!! NOW GET OFF!!! ONLY I CAN STRADDLE JASON!!!" Jason simply blinked. "When have you ever done that....?" He asked. "Don't ask such embarrassing things in public~" Eve blushed and turned her head, almost giggling.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 19, 2009)

*With Akawana*

Akawana could vaguely hear Eve rambling on in the background but at the moment she only had eyes for Jason. "Get off?" Akawana thought to herself, "was this girl mad?" Akawana was quite content where she was and didn't feel the need to move at all. "What say you forget about the prude and let me make your dreams come true" Akawana said sticking out her tongue coyly.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 19, 2009)

Eve burst into a pillar of flames and placed the tip of her spear on the woman's neck. "I could explain the horrors i'm going to put you through, but i don't think Jason would approve of my methods." Jason blinked. "No blood please." He raised a hand. "I kind of enjoy being clean for once...." He sighed. "and it's not really nice to try to kill strangers..." he mumbled. "BUT SHE'S DOING MY JOB~~~" Eve whines. 

With Joseph-

"Damn it.. where did Hana run off too!?" He looked around. "I just tried to peak into her bags...then everything went black... musta hit me with that damn slicing fruit again... God i hate that power..." He rubbed his chin. "IT'S JOSEPH RODGERS!!! HE'S WORTH 210million!!! GET HIM!!!" the men charge. "Damn i hate these guys...." Joseph murmurs as cannons fly from his back and explode, taking out the annoying group. 

"D..damn... i thought.. he had to use... his hands..." A man coughs before falling unconscious. "Common mistake! i just use my hands for aiming!" he takes a proud stance. "Any other part of my body is pretty much just random..." He rubs his chin. "Now, if i could just perfect the quick speed pocket i'd be good." He looked down at his hand. "But Hana wont let me make an automatic shooting machine so i can practice pocketing bullets as they fly at me..."

At this point Joseph had seen a figure in the sky. "Oh?" He looked up and noticed exactly who it was. "Well well... if it isn't Mr. Dragon... quite some time since we lest met..." He smirked, Though the figure kept flying on. "Damn it... WAIT UP!!! I DON'T HAVE WINGS!!!!!" Joseph didn't know however, that Tatsu couldn't hear him.....


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 19, 2009)

*With Akawana*

Akawana focused a shield at her finger tip and pressed it against the spear that was in her face. Akawana pushed it away from her and got up dusting herself off. "Rude much?" Akawana asked, "can't you see that this gorgeous creature and I are having a conversation?" Akawana asked. "Now where were we love?" Akawana asked looking down at Jason as she unbuttoned her blouse slightly. "Best to keep a shield on standby in case she really attacks" Akawana thought to herself remembering Eve.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 19, 2009)

"Uhh...." Jason's face went red. "SAY SOMETHING JASON!!!" Eve shouts. "Blood.. not in brain... pleas check back later...." He blinked, It was hard to come up with any words.... Well, other then boobie.... "Jason, have you forgotten..." Eve leans down and presses her breasts together. "Mine are obviously bigger~~" she Jason shakes his head. "I know... i should kill to be in the spot im in now... but so confused...." He blinked. "I WON'T ALLOW YOU TO BE STOLEN AWAY~~~" Eve spins her spear around. "TRIAL OF LOVE~~~" she thrust the spear towards her opponent.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 19, 2009)

*With Akawana*

"Excuse me?" Akawana said in disbelief. "Obviously bigger? Dear Oda I am not an optometrist but I am certain you are blind" Akawana said suppressing a laugh. "I WON'T ALLOW YOU TO BE STOLEN AWAY~~~" Eve spins her spear around. "TRIAL OF LOVE~~~" she thrust the spear towards her opponent. Akawana quickly formed a concentrated shield in the way of the spear and there was a loud clash. The shield cracked slightly and Akawana looked at it in surprise, "Geez if that had broke, that would have hurt." A few scalpels appeared in Akawana's hand from her sleeve.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2009)

*The Blade Pirates...*

"So what exactly is going on?" Kent asked, yawning and stretching.

"Nothing much. The Marc guy's in a fight, if you can believe it," Kaya said sarcastically. "The mask dude from Innana's getting raped, and I'm pretty sure that 2 marine ships just showed up. And one of them's the TFAJ that nearly killed you a while ago."

"Monkey man?" Kent asked, grinning. "Oh, I am so there."

"What about not fighting!" Jorma shouted as Kent soru'd away.

"Not fighting? Not fighting is for pussies! Are you a man?"

Jorma shook his head. "Jeez..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 19, 2009)

Tatsu continues to fly through the skies, looking around for anything interesting but can't really get a good look at any people underneath him.

"Dammit! He won't slow down!" he grins, "Well then I guess I have no choice, Rope Expel!" it wraps around Tatsu's foot and it starts to pull him down, "What the hell?"

He looks down and now sees that he's carrying a passanger, "Hey! This is just like old times! Me trying to catch you and all!" Joseph shouts, "Wait...is that-" he remembers his face from the incident on Marine Base Taiho, "You!"

But he gets distracted and crashes into a building, and the two slam down to the ground. Tatsu quickly gets up and transforms into Hybrid Point, "Still doing the Government's dirty work! I've had enough with you marines!" he says thinking back to his encounter with Rago, and now seeing another one of the marines that assisted in his capture just angers him further.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 19, 2009)

"Excuse me?" Akawana said in disbelief. "Obviously bigger? Dear Oda I am not an optometrist but I am certain you are blind" Akawana said suppressing a laugh. "I WON'T ALLOW YOU TO BE STOLEN AWAY~~~" Eve spins her spear around. "TRIAL OF LOVE~~~" she thrust the spear towards her opponent. Akawana quickly formed a concentrated shield in the way of the spear and there was a loud clash. The shield cracked slightly and Akawana looked at it in surprise, "Geez if that had broke, that would have hurt." A few scalpels appeared in Akawana's hand from her sleeve.

"Ummmm, New rule..." Jason got himself out from under the sexy nurse. "No fighting ontop the pirate captain." Jason brushed himself off. "Ok, Now you can fight." He put his hands in his pockets and began to walk off. "Just don't kill each other~" He waved. "JASON~~~ WAIT~~~" Eve grumbled. "You bitch... you made Jason leave...." Eve gripped her spear and exploded in fire again. "You are lower then the bacteria infest seaking feces!" 

Meanwhile- 

Jason stood in front of the Ferris wheel. "One please."


With Joseph-

He looks down and now sees that he's carrying a passanger, "Hey! This is just like old times! Me trying to catch you and all!" Joseph shouts, "Wait...is that-" he remembers his face from the incident on Marine Base Taiho, "You!"

But he gets distracted and crashes into a building, and the two slam down to the ground. Tatsu quickly gets up and transforms into Hybrid Point, "Still doing the Government's dirty work! I've had enough with you marines!" he says thinking back to his encounter with Rago, and now seeing another one of the marines that assisted in his capture just angers him further.

"Huh?" Joseph blinked. "Dude that was like, over seven months ago... maybe a year.... How long ago was it..." He rubbed his chin. "I think it was a year... but i can't really remember...." Before he could really think about anything a few claws flew past his face. "I see... so that's how we're playing it..." He smirked. "SO MUCH FOR THE GUY WHO TRIED TO SET YOU FREE HUH?!" he raised his hand towards Tatsu. "CANNON EXPEL!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2009)

*The Dark Justice III* reaches the proper range of _The Bahamut_ for Clemens to safely form a mirror connection with them. Clemens and Garrick stand on the top deck of the huge floating fortress ship that is *The Dark Justice*.

Garrick stares at Clemens impatiently while chomping on an unlit cigar, "Well let's move it!" he commands. 

Clemens looks back at Garrick with a look of indignation, "I need to be precise at this range or else something bad could happen...you don't want your head to end up in the West Blue, and the rest of you to end up in the Calm Belt, afterall." 

_Doesn't seem like a bad idea actually..._Clemens muses inwardly. 

Garrick snorts derisively at the notion that anything bad could happen to him, "Then my body would swim out of the calm belt, find my head, and sow it back on! Then I'd come find you and separate _your_ head from _your_ body!"   he seems to find this funny and laughs. 

Clemens rolls her eyes, out of view of Garrick of course, and opens up a long range mirror, *"MIRROR!"* she enchants in a voice of power. 

Before entering the mirror that appears before them, Clemens looks at Garrick uncertainly, "Shouldn't we warn Rear Admiral Smirnov that we're coming?" 

"BAH! Commodore Zane Garrick, the hero of the Marines, protege of Admiral Akainu, and supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, goes where he pleases!" 

*On The Bahamut...*
A mirror forms in Rear Admiral Smirnov's office and Garrick walks out followed by a slightly exhausted Clemens. Garrick looks around the office but doesn't see Rear Admiral Smirnov anywhere.

"What kind of crap operation is this!? I want to speak to the person in charge!" he demands. 

Garrick notices Tsubaki and Prince sitting alone. He stares at Tsubaki and narrows his eyes. "You Tsu...Tsunami....er...Dim Sum?" he tries to remember Tsubaki's name but can't remember it for the life of him, so instead he looks at Prince, clearly remembering his name. He could never forget the name of one of his favorite officers afterall. 

"Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) what's the status of this operation?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 20, 2009)

With Tatsu-

"Huh?" Joseph blinked. "Dude that was like, over seven months ago... maybe a year.... How long ago was it..." He rubbed his chin. "I think it was a year... but i can't really remember...." Before he could really think about anything a few claws flew past his face. "I see... so that's how we're playing it..." He smirked. "SO MUCH FOR THE GUY WHO TRIED TO SET YOU FREE HUH?!" he raised his hand towards Tatsu. "CANNON EXPEL!"

"Dragon Fire!" he blasts the cannon ball in mid air and causes an explosion in between the two that sends smoke flying back in both directions, "Sorry they didn't provide us with calanders in jail!" he says flying forward with his claw pulled back.

Joseph draws his sword and blocks the attack, "AND SET ME FREE! I DON'T REMEMBER THAT PART! MORE LIKE YOU GOT ME LOCKED UP!" he swings his tail and smacks it into Joseph sending him skidding backwards, "Dragon Cross!" he opens his jaws and fires a massive flaming X straight towards the Pirate.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2009)

*Sabaody Archipelago...*
In a Slave Auction House somewhere in Grove 12. An announcer in a green velvet tuxedo, and top hat, struts across the stage. 

*"AND NOW FOLKS I THINK YOU'LL LIKE THIS NEXT SPECIMEN WE HAVE AVAILABLE FOR YOU!!"  * he says through a microphone, his voice booming through the den den mushi enhanced sound system. 

"Wow I'm so excited, I hope its a Mermaid next!!" Flynn exclaims, "Then I can build like a hot tub slash aquarium in my cabin. It'll be lots of fun!" Flynn salivates as he envisions the possibilities. 

He and Usagi sit in the back row of an auditorium comprising mostly mid level Nobles, and businessmen. Usagi of course nervously darts his eyes around back and forth, hoping not to draw any notice, all seven foot four of him. He wears his giant bamboo straw Hat slung low over his face, and the collars of his monks robes high up over his furry neck, so as to avoid attention.

"Easy for you to say!" Usagi responds gruffly, "If any of these slavers saw me they'd try and catch me on the spot!" The giant Panda vividly remembers how poachers raided his home, Panda Island, and took him when he was just a cub. He's never seen his family since. 

"This goes against everything I believe in. I feel like running up there and freeing all those slaves!" Usagi growls under his breath. 

Flynn shakes his head emphatically at his comrade, "Yeah and if you did that we'd probably have a high level Marine on our ass," he retorts, "You think I like this any better then you do?! That's why I'm trying to free a Mermaid!" 

"Oh please we both know that's not why you want to buy a Mermaid!" he responds. 

"Shut up the next auction is coming up!" Flynn interrupts in an eager voice.
*
"OKAY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. HERE'S OUR NEXT PRODUCT. SHE'S A YOUNG HUMAN FEMALE IN PRIME CONDITION! IN FACT WE FOUND HER FLOATING HALF DEAD IN THE CALM BELT JUST A MILE FROM AMAZON LILY!" *

Two guards push a tall young woman with long blond hair onto the stage. Her wrists and ankles are bound by thick iron shackles and her tattered clothes make her look like a beggar. A tell tale explosive collar has also been placed around her neck. The girl looks down at the stage, her blond locks shrouding her face. 

The announcer walks towards her and forcibly lifts her chin up towards the audience, revealing her bright blue eyes. *"AND WHAT EYES SHE HAS. LOOK AT HOW BRIGHT THEY ARE!!! I THINK WE'LL START THE BIDDING AT...OH...LETS SAY 5 MILLION BERI!"  *

Flynn and Usagi's eyes widen in bug eyed shock. 

"That's..." Usagi stammers. 

"LEGS!!!!!!!!" Flynn shouts with joy.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 20, 2009)

"Dragon Fire!" he blasts the cannon ball in mid air and causes an explosion in between the two that sends smoke flying back in both directions, "Sorry they didn't provide us with calanders in jail!" he says flying forward with his claw pulled back.

Joseph draws his sword and blocks the attack, "AND SET ME FREE! I DON'T REMEMBER THAT PART! MORE LIKE YOU GOT ME LOCKED UP!" he swings his tail and smacks it into Joseph sending him skidding backwards, "Dragon Cross!" he opens his jaws and fires a massive flaming X straight towards the Pirate.

"COLA EXPEL!" Joseph fired a barrel of cola into the flaming X and put it out. "I never said, DID free, i said i TRIED to free you. Big difference." He cracked his neck and drew his Katana. "If you want to keep going though..." He looked down at the blade. "My Onishima will dash you to bits." With that he raised the blade into the air. "Ogre sword style." With a hard downward motion he unleashed a large crescent slash at Tatsu. "DEMON SLAYER!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2009)

_*An Auction House in Sabaody...*_
*"So how much for this fine specimen?"* asks the announcer as he waves his hand past Helen like a spokesmodel advertising a product on a game show. *"Some of you may recognize her as Helen of the Silver Mist. A very prominent Rookie Pirate with an 85 Million bounty!" *

"6 Million!" shouts a low level nobleman in the front row, most likely the second cousin of a true World Noble. He's a short and rotund man with a bald head. His three chins droop over his expensive silk shirt collar.  

Flynn looks over at Usagi and opens up his money purse. He had brought his entire collected stealings with him just to buy a Mermaid, but he quickly discards that plan. "I've got over 50 Million with me. He won't be able to match that!" 

*"OH COME ON NOW!"* he cries, trying to rev up the audience, *"THIS WOMAN WOULD MAKE AN EXCELLENT WIFE, LABORER,"* he smiles deviously, *"OR EVEN A PLAYTHING TO BE USED AND THROWN AWAY AT YOUR LEISURE!" *

Helen keeps her face downcast the entire time. A guard walks towards her and tries to tilt her chin up. "Oi look up at the crowd. Don't be so shy girlie!" he remarks. 

*CRUNCH!*

"SHE BIT MY FUCKIN FINGER OFF!!!!" the guard cries in anguish, holding the bloody stump where his right index finger use to be. Helen spits out his index finger into the audience, causing some to cry in fear and move away from their seats.

The announcer laughs as the guard runs into the audience to retrieve his missing finger. He takes out a remote control device from his pocket and waves it at Helen. Basically telling her, if you do that again I'll activate that explosive collar of yours and blow you sky high.*"DON'T WORRY FOLKS THIS ONE IS FEISTY BUT WE LIKE 'EM THAT WAY! WE ALSO PROVIDE BEHAVIOR MODIFICATION FREE OF CHARGE!!" 
*
"10 Million!" cries Flynn suddenly, standing up from his chair. Meanwhile Usagi slumps low in his seat so as to avoid attention from the slavers in the auditorium. 

Helen's eyes widen slightly as she spots Flynn in the back row. The nobleman in the front row glares back at Flynn, "15 Million!" 

"Asshole, there goes the Mermaid," he mumbles under his breath, "20 Million!" 

"25 Million!" 

"36 Million!" 

"43 Million!" 

"56,456,789 Beri and ten cents!" 

"That's your limit!" Usagi whispers at Flynn. 

"100 Million!" the Nobleman instantly responds, springing up out of his seat and causing his triple chins to jiggle up and down. He turns towards Flynn and flashes him a smile of victory. The entire audience sits in quiet awe as if a duel is going on right in front of their eyes. 

_You're not going to beat me fat boy!_ Flynn thinks to himself. 

"Oh yeah! Oh yeah!" Flynn shouts, "500 Million!"  

The Nobleman sighs and sits back down, "I'm out!" 

*"SOLD!"* screams the announcer with glee and the entire audience claps loudly. 

"HA I WIN!!!!" Flynn shouts in triumph, pumping his fists into the air. 

*"Please bring up your payment good sir and take your prize!"* the announcer tells Flynn from the stage, and invites him up. A phalanx of guards appears on stage not only to help with the transfer but to make sure Flynn pays. 

"Oh I forgot about this part," Flynn mumbles to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2009)

Former Pirate, former elite Makaosu Agent, and current Archeologist, Jim Hawkins, sails in his personal vessel, _The Shark Supreme_. It's a sleek medium sized caravel made of Adam wood. His friend and old nakama, the Fishman Kai, made it long ago, during better times he thinks. 

As he stands at the wheel suddenly a violent stabbing pain hits his midsection causing him to almost double over. 

"AGH! Not again!" he growls. 

He clutches his midsection and shambles over to an empty crate to sit on. This is the second today today the pain has hit him, and every time it gets more intense. Like someone is stabbing him in the liver with a hot poker. "What the hells going on with me!" he shouts in frustration, feeling a cold sweat run up and down his body. Hawkins holds out his hand and frowns as it trembles uncontrollably. 

"Fuck this I need to see a doctor or something!" he exclaims. Hawkins had hoped that this ailment would've left him by now but he can't seem to shake it. 

Hawkins takes out his Log Pose guide and crosschecks it with the navigational charts. He had been on his way to Fishman Island to visit Kai, but now he'll stop over at the next closest island, first. 

"Next stop Shabondy," he mutters.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 24, 2009)

"COLA EXPEL!" Joseph fired a barrel of cola into the flaming X and put it out. "I never said, DID free, i said i TRIED to free you. Big difference." He cracked his neck and drew his Katana. "If you want to keep going though..." He looked down at the blade. "My Onishima will dash you to bits." With that he raised the blade into the air. "Ogre sword style." With a hard downward motion he unleashed a large crescent slash at Tatsu. "DEMON SLAYER!"

"Good to know you were considerng it but I don't recall any attempt either!" he watches as the cresent slash heads towards him, "Blaze Dials!" he activates the powerful dials hidden in his gloves and the blasts they fire meet the attack in mid air and cancel each other out.

"I'm done playing around!" he starts flying straight towards the ex-marine, "Dragon Fire!" he shoots a wide blast of fire but Joseph slashes through the blinding fire.

As soon as the fire clears however he sees a massive dragon slam right into him, "Dragon Crash!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 24, 2009)

"Don't fucking decide things on your own" Marc said turning to Shin. "Who the fuck said I was a swordsman?"

"So you're just a crappy DF user who's whipped by his ninja girlfriend?"Shin's power up dissolved."In that case I have better things to do."Shin said as he sheathed his blades.

Shin glanced to the right and then to the left."I think I saw a restaurant over there."He went left, the restaurant in question was in the direction behind him though.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 24, 2009)

*With Marc*

Marc began to growl in annoyance at Shin's words. Marc opened his mouth to say something but Tetra clapped a hand over it and motioned for Dreyri and Fire to help her with her free hand. Marc struggled but Tetra quickly whipped out some of her ninja wire and wrapped it around him. Marc snapped the wire by flexing but by then Fire and Dreyri were helping Tetra pin him down. As Shin wondered off looking for a restaurant he was completely oblivious to the fact that if anyone's hand slipped Marc would be on him like a rash.

_Later......_

Marc strolled down the street with Tetra at his side. Dreyri and Fire had wandered off elsewhere and Marc was still fuming about his crew restraining him. "It was for the good of the crew, yourself included" Tetra said getting annoyed with explaining. "Those Unnamed fucks couldn't have done shit" Marc said ignorantly. Tetra rolled her eyes in annoyance behind Marc's back as he continued to rant and rave. "I just pray to Oda we don't run into anymore problems" Tetra whispered to herself.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 25, 2009)

"Good to know you were considerng it but I don't recall any attempt either!" he watches as the cresent slash heads towards him, "Blaze Dials!" he activates the powerful dials hidden in his gloves and the blasts they fire meet the attack in mid air and cancel each other out.

"I'm done playing around!" he starts flying straight towards the ex-marine, "Dragon Fire!" he shoots a wide blast of fire but Joseph slashes through the blinding fire. As soon as the fire clears however he sees a massive dragon slam right into him, "Dragon Crash!"

"Damn it..." Joseph managed to dodge somehow, but ended up on tatsu's nose. "Let... me down... jackass..." he punched Tatsu's nose, no luck on being let down however. "RAAT~" A voice shouts from Joseph's cloak. "Oh... hey Breeze." A small red dragon peaks out her head. "Raat?" Her eyes widened. "THAT IS NOT YOUR MOTHER!" Joseph screams. "Raat." Breeze sighs. 

"Listen, get back in the cloak! i got an idea and its going to hurt like hell!" Joseph grips onto Tatsu tightly as the two crash through buildings and fly into the air. "I'll crush you for sure this time!" Tatsu heads into a dive bomb towards the ground. "Alright... perfect.." Joseph watches the ground get closer. "MAX CANNON EXPELL!!" a large wave of cannon balls appear in front of the two. "This... might kill me..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2009)

Commodore Garrick and Commander Clemens, having been apprised of the situation arrive on the docks in an attack boat. Garrick steps onto the docks, followed closely by Clemens. He wears his black pinstripe suit and a black marine coat over his shoulders. On the back of his coat is the kanji for justice emblazoned in dark crimson. Five squads of marines also disembark from the boat and form up behind them. 

Garrick looks around with contempt at this glorified wonderland that is Shabondy. He was once stationed here long ago before he received command of TFAJ. All the bubbles, the amusement parks, and dumb tourists, they just annoy him to the core. Life isn't about having fun and riding around in goddamn bubbles, it's about orderliness and discipline as far as he's concerned.  

"Who's on the hit list?" he grumbles at Clemens. 

Clemens checks a clipboard, "Shin Yagami..."

"WHO?!" Garrick growls in confusion. 

"Also known as the smoking samurai, he's the swordsman who you fought on Blackrock Island," Clemens reminds him. 

Garrick nods, the image of his fist meeting Shin's face slowly comes back to him. All the beatings that he's dealt out over the years tend to melt into one another after awhile, "Oh right...the pussy with the swords, the Zoro wannabe!" 

Clemens clears her throat, "And then there are Marc Gomes, and Tatsu Brimtale and...,"

"BAH! All fodder, the lot of them!" Garrick interrupts her with an expression of disdain.

"Some of them have improved since you last fought them sir, I must warn you," Clemens gently reminds him...again.

"What...you think I've been sitting on my ass this whole time?!" he asks Clemens. Then he raises his right fist and tightens it, bones start cracking in his knuckles and a black aura like fire sparks within his grip, "I've improved as well!" 

"Who are you going to take?" he asks Clemens. 

Clemens shrugs, "I'll take the leftovers I guess..." she mutters.

With that they march into the city, to find some wannabe Supernova's to eliminate.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Nov 29, 2009)

*With Marc and Tetra*

Marc is led by Tetra down the street pretty much forcibly at this point. However he is not in the mood to resist and there is nothing better to do now that Tetra has ruined all of his fun. "What the fuck are we looking for?" Marc asks as Tetra randomly turns down another grove. "Somewhere you can't get yourself into trouble" Tetra says, "or at least the lawless zone" Tetra mutters to herself. Tetra scans the area hoping to see a sign or something but then she laughs at herself. "As if they would have signs that point people there" she says laughing at her idiocy.

As Tetra continues to drag Marc about like a puppy on a leash an idea pops into Marc's head. "I am going to count this as our date" Marc says pleased with himself. "Wait what?" Tetra says coming to a stop. "HELL NO!" she screams hopping up and down. "I hardly call walking around in this Oda forsaken place a date" Tetra shouts. Suddenly Tetra spots something that makes her heart stop. "On second thought lets get this date on the road" she says quickly.

"HEY!" Marc demands as Tetra tries to drag him away. "What the fuck just happened there?" Marc asks. "Nothing" Tetra hisses quickly, "lets just go!" she says sternly. Marc yanks his hand free of Tetra and proceeds to look around. His eyes fall on something and his fingernails dig themselves into his palm. Tetra face palms, "Marc has spotted them. Now it is just a matter of time before he-" "YOU FUCKING COCK SUCKER" Marc bellows pointing at Garrick and Clemens. "Does that" Tetra finishes her thought.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

*Sabaody Archipelago...*
Annie sits at a table in an outdoor cafe, enjoying a giant ice cream sundae with all the works. Shin and Tatsu were fighting somewhere last time she bothered to sense them with her burgeoning mantra, but she pays them no mind. Boys will be boys afterall and she really didn't sense too much hostility in their fights.

As she savors another spoonful of ice cream she notices a man in a black suit and dark sunglasses walking towards her out of the corner of her eye. He holds a long rectangular shaped cardboard box under his right arm. The gunslinger pretends not to notice him as she licks her spoon clean of ice cream. The man walks up on her from behind, reaching into the fold of his blazer with his free hand. 

Annie moves swiftly from her chair, spinning around and grabbing the man's hand in mid motion, then slams him up against a wall, all in one fluid movement. She presses on his throat with her right forearm and then flicks away his sunglasses with the spoon in her left hand. 

"Who sent you and why?" Annie asks automatically, "You've got five seconds before I add an eyeball topping to my ice cream sundae!" She presses the spoon under his right eye, slowly adding pressure. 

The man looks at her with a fearful face and he suddenly loses control of his bladder. Annie looks down at the seat of his pants with a smirk, "You doin' alright there fella?" 

"Please...please...I'm unarmed. I'm just a messenger!" he exclaims frantically, his right eye focusing with horror on the spoon.  

"Yeah? Who sent you?!" Annie snarls. 

"Everett Industries!" he cries, "There's a letter in my jacket pocket!" 

Annie narrows her eyes at him before headbutting him in the face. He falls to the floor in a heap and drops the box he had been carrying. Annie crouches over him and reaches into his pocket, pulling out a plain white envelope. There's a card inside with simple bold printing...

*Look inside the box... *

Annie tosses away the card and kicks open the box, not caring if its a trap. Her eyes widen in horror and she quickly backs away. Inside the box rests the bloody stump of an arm. There is a note stuffed into the hand. 

"That's just sick!!" she cries but she's seen much worse in her time and she quickly regains her composure. 

The gunslinger slowly reaches down and pries the note from the bloody hand and unfolds it...

This is your father's arm. Whether he loses the other is entirely up to you. Be seeing you hon. 

Mr. Everett   

Annie suddenly feels all the ice cream that she ate heave up out of her stomach, and she collapses to her knees.
_*
Not too far away...*_
Garrick hears a familiar voice yell at him. He can't possibly forget that voice, the whiny and high pitched quality, almost like a little girls he thinks. He turns around to face Marc Gomes, the man who only narrowly escaped Garrick's clutches by nothing less then an act of god. 

Clemens narrows her eyes at them, "Sir that's-" 

Garrick cuts her off, "I know who he is dammit!" He snaps at his men and they quickly form up. "Fan out and look for the rest of his crew. Show no mercy!" he growls. 

Garrick slowly walks towards Marc while rolling up his suit sleeves, revealing his bulging forearm muscles, as solid as granite. 

"Won't be a hurricane saving your ass this time my boy!"  he sneers at Marc. 

Meanwhile Clemens throws off her pristine white Marine coat and her green eyes glow to life. She extends both her palms outwards, growing two perfectly circular mirror like discs under them. 

"The whore is mine I suppose," Clemens says with a snicker as she eyes Tetra. She remembers totally destroying the girl during their last encounter after the fallout with Hawthorne, and she has no doubt this time the outcome will be the same.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 3, 2009)

*Marc and Tetra Vs Garrick and Clemens*

"Stay out of my way Tetra" Marc warns, "or I can't promise I won't kill you by accident." "Dammit Marc" Tetra says getting annoyed, "don't underestimate him." Garrick slowly walks towards Marc while rolling up his suit sleeves, revealing his bulging forearm muscles, as solid as granite. "Won't be a hurricane saving your ass this time my boy!" he sneers at Marc. "Who the fuck do you think you are talking to?" Marc asks dangerously. "The fool you beat back then no longer exists!"

Marc bursts forward towards Garrick however Tetra stands her ground. She looks at Clemens with a slight smile before whispering a single word. "Rociada" Tetra disappears from where she is standing and reappears above Marc. "Rociada" she says again stepping on Marc's shoulder and using his momentum to further increase her speed. Tetra appears upside down behind Clemens and rotates her body throwing a powerful kick.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

*Clemens vs Tetra...*
As Tetra disappears Clemens eyes widen for a second, momentarily taken aback by Tetra's newfound speed. Of course she ate a Devil Fruit, Clemens thinks just as Tetra materializes behind her. Tetra briefly hangs upside down and executes a powerful kick towards the lady Marine. 

Clemens barely reacts in time, spinning around and blocking the kick, but the impact of the blow still sends her sliding backwards on her feet. She digs her boot heels into the ground and finally stops several feet away from Tetra in a crouching position.

"Oooh you're fast," Clemens mutters sarcastically, brushing her red hair back over her shoulder in a flippant manner, "But so am I..."

*"Soru,"* she murmurs under her breath, instantly disappearing from her position and reappearing right under Tetra chin. 

*"Shigan!"* Clemens exclaims, jabbing her right index finger up at Tetra's chin in a swinging arc. 

*"Rociada!"* Tetra counters and she suddenly slides backwards in a blur, narrowly avoiding Clemens uppercutting Shigan by mere inches.

*"Soru!"* Clemens mutters again and she gives chase, speeding after the backpedaling Tetra. Clemens regrows a circular mirror under her right palm as she kicks off the ground and then hurls the mirror like a discus at Tetra's neck. 
*
"Mirror Blade!" * 

*Garrick vs. Marc and whoever else is man enough to fight him...*
Garrick meets Marc's clash head on, causing a palpable thunderclap shockwave to blast outwards from the meeting of their fists. Garrick can feel Marc using his gravity manipulation to make his personal gravity less lighter and Garrick's gravity to become heavier. But even without it, Garrick can already feel the difference in Marc's strength. He's much stronger...but not as strong as me Garrick thinks with a grin. 

"You've finally become a man, gyahahahahahahahaha!!"  Garrick howls at Marc. 

*"FORCE PUNCH!"* Garrick yells as he punches at the air in front of Marc's face so hard that a spiraling cannon shaped shockwave hurls towards him right at point blank range.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Dec 4, 2009)

*Tetra Vs Clemens*

"Mirror Blade!" Clemens cries tossing the disc at Tetra. "APRETON!" Tetra says gripping the air with her friction and swinging herself out of the way. "Soru" Tetra hears again and suddenly Clemens is in her face. "Shigan" Tetra hears as Clemens' finger races towards her abdomen. "PARADA!" Tetra cries increasing the friction of the air between her and Clemens. Clemens' hand slows just enough for to direct it away from her and both of them retreat with their respective techniques."No time to slow down" Tetra says with a serious look on her face, "she has improved.

Paseo del Aire!" Tetra says bouncing around in the air mimicking Geppou. "Cute" Clemens says sarcastically as her eyes grow green. Clemens launches mirror blades at Tetra but her unpredictable movement makes it difficult to get a good shot on her. As Tetra closes the gap Clemens opens a mirror in front of her as a last ditch effort to stop Tetra. However Tetra sticks out her palm before flying into the mirror. "Apreton" she says pushing off the surface of the mirror launching herself over it and above Clemens.

*Marc Vs Garrick*

"FORCE PUNCH!" Garrick yells as he punches at the air in front of Marc's face so hard that a spiraling cannon shaped shockwave hurls towards him right at point blank range. "EMPUJE OSCURO" Marc says countering, the resulting shock wave leveling several nearby buildings and blasting civilians aside. Marc waves his hand a bit from the impact and Garrick laughs maniacally. Marc grabs the giant scabbard on his back and suddenly it is raining katana. Garrick looks around unimpressed as the area is taped off.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Joseph Vs Tatsu-

A massive explosion covered the area the two were fighting in, it was lucky that they had been away from the main towns and no was harmed, in fact it was lucky that Joseph got out of it alive. "Yeah... stupid... not one of my better ideas..." He coughed as he crawled out of a crater. "And i'm out of cannon balls." He slowly sat up. "Probably not even helping my "I'm a good guy now" Argument considering i just tried to blow him up...." Joseph watched the massive pillar of smoke rise into the air. "Yeah, Totally didn't help my argument...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 5, 2009)

*Joseph vs Tatsu...*

Tatsu shoots out of the smoke in his dragon point and spots Joseph immediately, "You better not try to kill yourself again..." he starts flying right at him, "Because I want the pleasure myself!" he says in a rather dark tone, a bit unsuited for him. He smacks the former Marine with his tail and sends him flying.

"Crap, too far...YOUR NOT GETTING AWAY!" he transforms into Hybird Point for speed and starts flying towards the direction he went. 

*Garrick vs Marc*

As two square off for another round something flies in and crash lands inbetween the two. As the dust clears Joseph can be seen, getting up and dusting himself off. Soon after he's followed by Tatsu, "There you are! Dragon Cross!" he fires a massive flaming X out of his mouth and then raises his hands in front of him, "Blaze Dials!" he shouts, shooting off two more blasts of flames to follow behind his original attack.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

> *Joseph vs Tatsu...*
> 
> Tatsu shoots out of the smoke in his dragon point and spots Joseph immediately, "You better not try to kill yourself again..." he starts flying right at him, "Because I want the pleasure myself!" he says in a rather dark tone, a bit unsuited for him. He smacks the former Marine with his tail and sends him flying.
> 
> ...



"Guh..." Joseph watched the flame head towards him. "Damn it, No other choice...." he threw off his cloak and raised both of his hands. "POCKET QUICK STORAGE!" His hands thrust forward into the oncoming flame. "GUAH!!!!" He shouts, his body is not engulfed by the flame however, it actually begins to be sucked into his palms and vanish. "Urgh...." Joseph looked down at his burnt hands, they weren't as bad as he expected... But not good either, though when you expect your arms to be nothing but bone, first third AND second degree burns aren't so bad. "It's fine... i got some salve..." He expelled a small med kit and sprayed some liquid that Belle made for him onto them. 

After he began to rush off, the dragon firing more blasts of flame behind him. Joseph was focused more on wrapping up his hands then the blasts at the moment. "How do you kill a freakin dragon." Joseph sighed, he had one attack that might do it... Ultimate Expel, releasing all of his pockets at Tatsu over and over again, but it was dangerous, there was people in the area that could be killed by it. "Damn it, I'm out of cannon balls... I could really use a freakin hand here." 

"Air slicer!" two blue crescent blasts hit Tatsu's head from the forest. "What the!?" Joseph turned to see Hana holding onto a few shopping bags. "I'm gone five minutes and you get into a fight with a massive dragon!?" she shouts. "Yeah, but i did survive a large explosion. Pretty cool right?" . "I'm embarrassed to know you."


----------

